# Random Jabber Jibber thread



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.


I'll get things kicking.


I'm sitting on my toilet making a thread as I take a shit and rub my finger in between my head and my forskin and smelling it every once in awhile. It smells like a camp fire.



Now you go.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

I just can't beat that


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just can't beat that


Unlike you, I just can't beat it to that


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2016)

I broke my right ischial tuberosity, literal dumb ass.


----------



## srh88 (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Unlike you, I just can't beat it to that


ive already beat off 4 times to it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ive already beat off 4 times to it


Can you show me how you did iy plz? 

I lrn best hands on


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I broke my right ischial tuberosity, literal dumb ass.


Right handed are we?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Right handed are we?


LOL actually right ass dominant


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


Very evocative, unlimited potential. What kind of wood fire; hardwood or conifer? North west forest or Southern east?

Edit: I'm getting a Walt Whitman feel vs say Stephen King


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Very evocative, unlimited potential. What kind of wood fire; hardwood or conifer? North west forest or Southern east?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


Wish my dick smelled like napalm, would smell like victory


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wish my dick smelled like napalm, would smell like victory


How do you know your dick doesn't smell like Napalm?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Very evocative, unlimited potential. What kind of wood fire; hardwood or conifer? North west forest or Southern east?
> 
> Edit: I'm getting a Walt Whitman feel vs say Stephen King


Somewhere in between peach tree wood that a cat with the runs shat on, and particle board. It's strong like curry but darker I know darker isn't a way to describe smell but .......


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I broke my right ischial tuberosity, literal dumb ass.


Ouch! (had to look it up)


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

My dick smells like a hangover.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> How do you know your dick doesn't smell like Napalm?


Cuz I'm just not smelling that good ol' victory


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I love how this conversation is going. 

Quick someone tell.me their nipple siE for optimum thread satisfaction.

Im reallymjuat curious lol pun not intended


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I gotta stop drinking tho. Atleast for a moment it's time to puke ovet the balcony and aim for cars and racoons. 

Very good my dear self very good


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I gotta stop drinking tho. Atleast for a moment it's time to puke ovet the balcony and aim for cars and racoons.
> 
> Very good my dear self very good


You're on a world class professional roll up there, we're damn proud of ya!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're on a world class professional roll up there, we're damn proud of ya!


The racoons were a bit out of my projectile range. 

It was not even close tbh. But theae cars got wrecked in my vomit. Sadly it may happen again because I have 6 more o.e left. 

For sure pukiny and probably puking the whole way to school. 

But i will piat my progress for sure. Sometimes i recoverm never xohnt me kut i am on peds vro


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienwidow (May 16, 2016)

I like this thread better already because of penis.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

Chinese buffet owners hate me. 6 99 lunch special muthafuckers.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

My uncle has a different type of pest problem in his new pond he dug. A snapping turtle eating all his fish. He shoots at it from his house 100 yards out but apparently their smart and have good sight and ears cuz it ducks underwater every time he opens the window. Any suggestions on terminating a fucking turtle? Such a random pest.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My uncle has a different type of pest problem in his new pond he dug. A snapping turtle eating all his fish. He shoots at it from his house 100 yards out but apparently their smart and have good sight and ears cuz it ducks underwater every time he opens the window. Any suggestions on terminating a fucking turtle? Such a random pest.


I found a tutorial for you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Guns are so much more fun. Plus I've nearly lost my thumb handling those fuckers. Ever catch one on a fishing pole?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My uncle has a different type of pest problem in his new pond he dug. A snapping turtle eating all his fish. He shoots at it from his house 100 yards out but apparently their smart and have good sight and ears cuz it ducks underwater every time he opens the window. Any suggestions on terminating a fucking turtle? Such a random pest.


Dynamite, then re-stock


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dynamite, then re-stock


Ha ha that would be fun. Every 4th of July I devastate ands with fire crackers. I also take care of hornets with spray paint and a lighter. So much more fun then bug spray


----------



## abe supercro (May 17, 2016)

So much more fun than* Changa. fuk I'm out of coffee.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

Can you still say you are not hungover when your buzz is still going.? 

Man I could demolish a buffet right now


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Sorry I'm from a "y'all" state. And yes I'm outs coffee to.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3683918


Why do you love Texas so much? Is it because of all the gays?


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My uncle has a different type of pest problem in his new pond he dug. A snapping turtle eating all his fish. He shoots at it from his house 100 yards out but apparently their smart and have good sight and ears cuz it ducks underwater every time he opens the window. Any suggestions on terminating a fucking turtle? Such a random pest.


Why doesn't he just leave the window open?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

I think it keeps its eyes tord the house when on land. Only surprise shot he got was the first time and he missed. Best bet would be sneak up from the woods and sit in a tree for a few hours. Ambush it. I'd be to scared to pull a "Wild Man" edisode on it. Alligater snappers will rip yer hand off. Mabey set bate lines like they do for Alligators.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why do you love Texas so much? Is it because of all the gays?


Yer the one who's getting full facial from a cartoon dick not me.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yer the one who's getting full facial from a cartoon dick not me.


does that make you jealous?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> does that make you jealous?


All steer no queer here. I'm jealous I wasn't a three eyed baby like your self lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> All steer no queer here. I'm jealous I wasn't a three eyed baby like your self lol


Wtf is 'CHANGA' supposed to mean? I dont get it



It sounds hella fucking stupid


----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2016)

@Drowning-Man 

Do you happen to have any native american in you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Wtf is 'CHANGA' supposed to mean? I dont get it
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds hella fucking stupid


Changa is DMT infused with herbs specifically ones like Cappi which contains an maoi inhibitor. It's like smokable Ayahuasca. And yes I'm mostly Cajun but my great grandfather was Chicasaw.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Changa is DMT infused with herbs specifically ones like Cappi which contains an maoi inhibitor. It's like smokable Ayahuasca. And yes I'm mostly Cajun but my great grandfather was Chicasaw.


Ok?
So wtf does that lame ass fake shit have to do with Obama?

Did he hurt your Texas feelings?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Nothing I guise. Just random. DMT is my hallucinogen of choice. I actually don't care much for Obama. Just thought it was an interesting photo shop. Obama admitted to being an avid pot smoker and cocaine user in college. Wouldn't be surprised if he used LSD and shrooms as well.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Rite on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


penis.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

Watching goosebumps.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3684292 View attachment 3684293


Just an fyi bro. There's a couple gay guys on this forum. Wanna know who?


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3684292 View attachment 3684293


is that the fake weed shit?.. they used to sell it all over where i was living in FL. tried it once, thought i was dying.. its bullshit in a colorful bag


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

More Obama on drugs pix from google lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

Those aren't drugs , And saying Obama uses drugs is racist.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> is that the fake weed shit?.. they used to sell it all over where i was living in FL. tried it once, thought i was dying.. its bullshit in a colorful bag


Yeah it is. And what does a pic of Terence McKenna tripping on acid and dmt and a spice bag have to do with being a homosexual? I have nothing against gays, my 2 sisters are gay. Why u talking shit? You look like a hillbilly meth cook. That mug shot makes you look tough? I got'em to. So what.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Those aren't drugs , And saying Obama uses drugs is racist.


I'm not assuming anything. Obama sayed so outs his own mouth. " I did inhale, that was the point" daily according to him. And I know weed isn't a drug, but nicotine is in my opinion.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah it is. And what does a pic of Terence McKenna tripping on acid and dmt and a spice bag have to do with being a homosexual? I have nothing against gays, my 2 sisters are gay. Why u talking shit? You look like a hillbilly meth cook. That mug shot makes you look tough? I got'em to. So what.


thats pee wee herman dude..


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats pee wee herman dude..


That dude creaps me out lol. Imagine living with that dude.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> That dude creaps me out lol. Imagine living with that dude.


if i lived in pee wee's play house id be eating acid every day


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if i lived in pee wee's play house id be eating acid every day


Make sure the acid didn't come from him and watch yer drink. End up getting rufied and waking up with a bloody ass hole.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Make sure the acid didn't come from him and watch yer drink. End up getting rufied and waking up with a bloody ass hole.


nah pee wee is the man.. he only got busted for jerking it in a porn theater.. what else are you supposed to do there


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Apparently he was a crack head to. And I get the pee see Herman mention now 
Found on google. Thought it was that dude lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

I'd smoke crack with pee see lol. Did you know he has his own video game on saga called pee wees fun house? Fucking random


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Here's a article on his story about the porn theatre incident http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/paul-reubens-open-up-abou_n_681408.html


----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> That dude creaps me out lol. Imagine living with that dude.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Lol id probably pick him up. Make a YouTube video hot boxing my car with pee wee. Wander WATS in the picnic bag?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

i think im gonna go get drunk and randomly talk shit to my ex wife

its been a boring day


----------



## Grandpapy (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i think im gonna go get drunk and randomly talk shit to my ex wife
> 
> its been a boring day


Don't they have Cottonmouths or Ratters there, with anti venom handy? Just seems safer.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 17, 2016)

Somebody musta beat off behind work today.


----------



## abe supercro (May 17, 2016)

That's piss. Get the dishwasher or gary busey to pour bleach on it and shrub a dub dub that.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That's piss. Get the dishwasher or gary busey to pour bleach on it and shrub a dub dub that.


You don't think it's semen?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3684402
> 
> Somebody musta beat off behind work today.


leave me alone!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

I asked cat lady. " you keep saying princess are you finished yet" am i princess or your cat? 

Befire ahe could respond I said im almost therre and made rude noises 

Turns out im not princess


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> leave me alone!


Fgt


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You don't think it's semen?


U like penis soup? 

Its a little gooey for me mate but to each there own.

Btw I got $7.85 in coins think I can get a quick fisting?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

Skeet skeet


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

Honest question. 

So cat lady prob has a bf and i been banging her non stop. 

I know its wrong but ia it really my fault? This stuff comes with the drugs and booze.

She is ok me turning her out for $ so idk. I told her no tricking yet. It will come, i pimp time to time right?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

Bong tske notes. We be trikin hoes u homo phobe


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Honest question.
> 
> So cat lady prob has a bf and i been banging her non stop.
> 
> ...


Cat lady sounds like a keeper. I would settle down and start a family.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

Cat lady told me every guy she knows beats her.

I tried sayin she better then that, got the old excuses I heard to many times. Her bf been sending me texts of him with a red rag over his face saying "jane n finch" ugh like street names scsre me. He knows i crip and been fuxking his chick. 

Told him i aint his woman and he cant smack me bout. Dude is cruisin for a bruin


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Cat lady sounds like a keeper. I would settle down and start a family.


×100 rep


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Cat lady sounds like a keeper. I would settle down and start a family.


Life coach material right here! 

Wanna compare dicks?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Life coach material right here!
> 
> Wanna compare dicks?


Your old lady wouldn't like that. I'm not trying to step on anyone's paws.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

im sorry that was hilarious 
are you canadian and bangin ?
a crip Canadian???

i just remember your fucked up currency


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3684563


Lol WATS the name of the drug they take in that movie.? I myself wouldn't mind a Jeffrey.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Your old lady wouldn't like that. I'm not trying to step on anyone's paws.


I demand a ban. 

Simple


qwizoking said:


> im sorry that was hilarious
> are you canadian and bangin ?
> a crip Canadian???
> 
> i just remember your fucked up currency


Actually the real name is danzig st kids. 

Blue the colour used. And ya we supply the molly for you losers. Americans get there coke n meth from the mexicand and the lsd and mdma from us canadians. 

Keep trash talking. 

Need molly 5k a pound right now for me. 

LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

Straight fyre. The coke is shit right now. Sadly


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I demand a ban.
> 
> Simple
> 
> ...


Does that go threw the mail? Sell me an oz .. send it bro... it better not be whack though.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Straight fyre. The coke is shit right now. Sadly


Reported for shit coke.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 17, 2016)

tacos tonight  i dunno about this bottom round


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Straight fyre. The coke is shit right now. Sadly


The closer to the Mexican border you get the better it gets. Coke has lost its popularity due to the rise in cheap meth.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

Cokes cool for being alone watching Porno and jacking off all sweaty.. With a tiny limp dick.. still busting nuts though..


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Cokes cool for being alone watching Porno and jacking off all sweaty.. With a tiny limp dick.. still busting nuts though..


It's doubled in price in just the last few years. I'd rather snort a line of tweak then deal with coke. But meth is way more toxic.


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

eh ill stick with my skama and xanax

well you know...and weed alcohol and pain pills
thats a given though


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Fuck alcohol and pills. A friend of mine on bars took a shit all over my bathroom floor. I've seen bars make people retarded. I stopped drinking after my dwi were I fell off my moped and broke my leg in half. 90% of my arrest was on alcohol. After I quit I stopped going to jail lol. Tequilas the devil.


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

lol ive never done anything stupid 
but im not most people

also the key is enough coke to keep you conscious


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol ive never done anything stupid
> but im not most people
> 
> also the key is enough coke to keep you conscious


Coke always neutralized my liquor bus. And alcohol always took the high away from the coke. I'd get the energy but the combo would make me almost sober.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol WATS the name of the drug they take in that movie.? I myself wouldn't mind a Jeffrey.


HFS. "Holy Fucking Shit."


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Does that go threw the mail? Sell me an oz .. send it bro... it better not be whack though.


better share that


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

we all have different preferences

personally 15 bars. a gram or 2 of scale.. 4 norcos.. a couple 32s of corona familiar a few blunts and a pack of cigarettes is a perfect night

there could be a nude model in bed. and the combination is so absorbing ill just steady be doing lines, and forget her


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> we all have different preferences
> 
> personally 15 bars. a gram or 2 of scale.. 4 norcos.. a couple 32s of corona familiar a few blunts and a pack of cigarettes is a perfect night
> 
> there could be a nude model in bed. and the combination is so absorbing ill just steady be doing lines, and forget her


can i come by.. i dont need the bars or norcos. i dont snore when i pass out drunk and im a quiet masturbator


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

what if i find the noises soothing?


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> what if i find the noises soothing?


definitely.. if you want you can record it to make a soothing sounds cd, we can sell it and make bank


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> HFS. "Holy Fucking Shit."


Sounds like a K2 label


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Coke always neutralized my liquor bus. And alcohol always took the high away from the coke. I'd get the energy but the combo would make me almost sober.


Stimulants like coke and amphetamine make you so alert, by the time you feel drunk, you have alcohol toxicity. I know from experience.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> we all have different preferences
> 
> personally 15 bars. a gram or 2 of scale.. 4 norcos.. a couple 32s of corona familiar a few blunts and a pack of cigarettes is a perfect night
> 
> there could be a nude model in bed. and the combination is so absorbing ill just steady be doing lines, and forget her


Sounds like Charlie taught you well


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> we all have different preferences
> 
> personally 15 bars. a gram or 2 of scale.. 4 norcos.. a couple 32s of corona familiar a few blunts and a pack of cigarettes is a perfect night
> 
> there could be a nude model in bed. and the combination is so absorbing ill just steady be doing lines, and forget her


15 fucking bars of Xanax? On top of Hydrocodone and a couple 32 ounce beers? Are you suicidal, bro?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

I'd do a gram or so in a night, though.


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

alcohol and xanax both hit gabba...
trust me, i know what im doing 

but even without bars. the alcohol removes enough anxiety that i can be blasted on line after line and feel amazing.. idk i love the combo. more for me i guess 




srh88 said:


> definitely.. if you want you can record it to make a soothing sounds cd, we can sell it and make bank


hmmmm ok, can you use lotion so its good and wet sounding?
ill make it my ring tone.

lmao they would flip at work. most of the drs are super prudes




suicidal???
hell no, i love being high, i dont want it to end...
dont call the laws unless i get below 25bpm


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'd do a gram or so in a night, though.


I was a cokehead in highschool. At one point a gram wouldn't do shit for me. I Od'd on some scama. If it glitters, smells like Acetone, and comes from a Mexican named Angel and a guy called Top Hat be very careful lol.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was a cokehead in highschool. At one point a gram wouldn't do shit for me. I Od'd on some scama. If it glitters, smells like Acetone, and comes from a Mexican named Angel and a guy called Top Hat be very careful lol.


I always said "gasoline" was the smell.



qwizoking said:


> alcohol and xanax both hit gabba...
> trust me, i know what im doing
> 
> but even without bars. the alcohol removes enough anxiety that i can be blasted on line after line and feel amazing.. idk i love the combo. more for me i guess
> ...


Dude. Benzos synergize with alcohol and amplifies it in your system. Paired with opiates or not, you are going to cause your brain to shut down. Worse, you could pass out, vomit, and aspirate your vomit. I'm not judging, man, just be careful. I give a shit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 15 fucking bars of Xanax? On top of Hydrocodone and a couple 32 ounce beers? Are you suicidal, bro?


Nah he's a professional on a closed course, DO NOT try that at home!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Nah he's a professional on a closed course, DO NOT try that at home!


No coming back from that not even A Adrenaline needle to the heart


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Nah he's a professional on a closed course, DO NOT try that at home!


try it at a friends house?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

You guys ever party with Whippits. That shit is awesome.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> No coming back from that not even A Adrenaline needle to the heart


We do not stick needles into hearts! Where did you come from, the middle ages?



srh88 said:


> try it at a friends house?


Absolutely! LOL


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3684637


OIC Millenial! Gotcha


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> We do not stick needles into hearts! Where did you come from, the middle ages?
> 
> 
> Absolutely! LOL


I've watched it done on the battlefield. Other than that I thought that's wat they do for heroin overdose.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> We do not stick needles into hearts! Where did you come from, the middle ages?


Hey, easy on this feller - it was on the internet, it's gotta be real.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, easy on this feller - it was on the internet, it's gotta be real.


I'm still thinking about you and the one grey hair and remembering that pic you posted of the 12 y/o you with all those beer cans claiming to be an adult LOL

Damn I forgot how good rum and my GG#4 was!


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My uncle has a different type of pest problem in his new pond he dug. A snapping turtle eating all his fish. He shoots at it from his house 100 yards out but apparently their smart and have good sight and ears cuz it ducks underwater every time he opens the window. Any suggestions on terminating a fucking turtle? Such a random pest.


Chicken bone on a good large treble hook. On twine. Not fishing line. Get a steel leader. Hook to leader, leader to twine, twine to tree limb or fence post. You can use a milk jug as a bobber.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I've watched it done on the battlefield. Other than that I thought that's wat they do for heroin overdose.


Civil war maybe.... and for heroin we narcan and I'm sure f'n qwizo owns stock in narcan LOL


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Chicken bone on a good large treble hook. On twine. Not fishing line. Get a steel leader. Hook to leader, leader to twine, twine to tree limb or fence post. You can use a milk jug as a bobber.


The Cajun way


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I've watched it done on the battlefield. Other than that I thought that's wat they do for heroin overdose.


Battlefield? Been there. Who were you with?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The Cajun way


We do it here in Appalachia to.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Battlefield? Been there. Who were you with?


Sounds like Air Farce


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still thinking about you and the one grey hair and remembering that pic you posted of the 12 y/o you with all those beer cans claiming to be an adult LOL


Ouch, you cut me to the quick girl.

19 looking like 12 - where could I go wrong?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Anti chemical warfare medication for Serin gas as a last resort is into the heart. If yer still functioning its 2 needles to the leg every 5 minutes. Nasty stuff


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like Air Farce


I was an Infantryman Air Assault trooper with B co 187th Inf Reg. 101st Div. The same unit that was at the battle of hamburger hill.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Anti chemical warfare medication for Serin gas as a last resort is into the heart. If yer still functioning its 2 needles to the leg every 5 minutes. Nasty stuff


Yeah I know Sarin protocol and that ain't it. It's an organophosphate and we hit you with tons of atropine.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

So Army


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was an Infantryman Air Assault trooper with B co 187th Inf Reg. 101st Div. The same unit that was at the battle of hamburger hill.





Drowning-Man said:


> Anti chemical warfare medication for *Serin* gas as a last resort is into the heart. If yer still functioning its 2 needles to the leg every 5 minutes. Nasty stuff


Of course you were.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I know Sarin protocol and that ain't it. It's an organophosphate and we hit you with tons of atropine.


My mistake never seen Sarin protocol in person. Just some Sergeant fucking with his new Cherry most likely. Like a Tank "Boom test" or "go get me a chain stretcher" Fucking ass holes


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My mistake never seen Sarin protocol in person. Just some Sergeant fucking with his new Cherry most likely. Like a Tank "Boom test" or "go get me a chain stretcher" Fucking ass holes


Whose sock are you? You remind me of someone.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Of course you were.


Mostly hated the army. Only good part was the Guns and explosives


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Mostly hated the army. Only good part was the Guns and explosives


Of course I mean Guns and Explosives what is not to love, so whose sock are you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Whose sock are you? You remind me of someone.


I don't know wat that means. I'm not in the army any longer


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was an Infantryman Air Assault trooper with B co 187th Inf Reg. 101st Div. The same unit that was at the battle of hamburger hill.


I was with A.Co. 2-87 IN. OEF IX-X.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I don't know wat that means. I'm not in the army any longer




You are gonna have to proffer actual proof of not being a sock and even then I'm calling sock


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I was with A.Co. 2-87 IN. OEF IX-X.


What division? Fort Drum?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

That's correct. 10th Mountain.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's correct. 10th Mountain.


Got a buddy there now.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Di


Olive Drab Green said:


> That's correct. 10th Mountain.


Did you ever take the Fort Drum Challenge or serve under Col. Steele


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Alright, gentlemen. Time for this guy to rack out. Gotta try again to get what little sleep I can. 'Night


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If a sock means fake you can go fuck yerself. I've suffered for you and this country. Still have the scars to prove it. Who are you?


Ouch you hurt my feels! Sock means reincarnation


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If a sock means fake you can go fuck yerself. I've suffered for you and this country. Still have the scars to prove it. Who are you?


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Di
> Did you ever take the Fort Drum Challenge or serve under Col. Steele


Served under LTC Kimo Gallahue. I dunno what you mean by challenge, but we have the Light Fighter school.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

He got his full bird, last I heard. That was in 2013.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)

Anyway. 'Night.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch you hurt my feels! Sock means reincarnation


I don't believe in reincarnation. Only one death to die.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I don't believe in reincarnation. Only one death to die.


A coward dies 1000 deaths a soldier dies but one.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> A coward dies 1000 deaths a soldier dies but one.


Better to die saving yer brother. I'm the one in the middle


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> A coward dies 1000 deaths a soldier dies but one.


I remembered it as "a soldier dies but once" but you are correct my dear.

It feels just wrong to question Hemingway.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remembered it as "a soldier dies but once" but you are correct my dear.
> 
> It feels just wrong to question Hemingway.


I've seen that quote attributed to everyone from Shakespeare to Tupac! I feel pretty blessed that I sleep in peace at night because rough men stand ready to do violence for me, to paraphrase.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remembered it as "a soldier dies but once" but you are correct my dear.
> 
> It feels just wrong to question Hemingway.


"only the dead have seen the end of war" Plato


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

There's so many things I wish I could forget. It even haunts my trips.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I've seen that quote attributed to everyone from Shakespeare to Tupac! I feel pretty blessed that I sleep in peace at night because rough men stand ready to do violence for me, to paraphrase.


My best research guess as to the author of that magnificent quote.

People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf. George Orwell
Read more at: http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/g/georgeorwe159448.html


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My best research guess as to the author of that magnificent quote.
> 
> People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf. George Orwell
> Read more at: http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/g/georgeorwe159448.html


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


Special forces are the Spartans of today and tomorrow


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2016)

What's up? What's new and exciting?
Anyone get banned recently? lol
Planning a trip to Europe in late August.
Any ideas besides the red light district in Germany?
Kinda wanna hit up Copenhagen. Any suggestions? Probably be there for like 9-10 days.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

How bout the drug Disney land known as Amsterdam.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My best research guess as to the author of that magnificent quote.
> 
> People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf. George Orwell
> Read more at: http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/g/georgeorwe159448.html


some more insight on that quote here:

http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/11/07/rough-men/


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> some more insight on that quote here:
> 
> http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/11/07/rough-men/


George Orwell is amazing so is Aldous Huxley.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> George Orwell is amazing so is Aldous Huxley.


I could never follow Huxley's thinking very well - his thoughts were too scattered for me.
Cerebral ricochet.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

Just found this. This is where I was, and I was present for this particular blast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you for your service.


Thank you for yours, Master Chief. I'm not trying to feed my ego, but I feel I should at least make it clear that I'm being honest.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

My nephew has been to the sandbox over a half dozen times - Army CWO helo pilot.
We never know when he's going, he is just gone and that's as much as he can tell us about what he does.

An amazing young man.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My nephew has been to the sandbox over a half dozen times - Army CWO helo pilot.
> We never know when he's going, he is just gone and that's as much as he can tell us about what he does.
> 
> An amazing young man.


I'm sure. A lot of us wanted to drop warrant packets post-deployment. You know how that goes, though. I appreciate your nephew's service as well. Between the Medevacs, infils/exfils via helo (Usually by CH-47s) and CAS, we had a good bit of help from 10th CAB, so probably me more than most, I really appreciate his service as well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

He's a Kiowa pilot.
CAS


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's a Kiowa pilot.
> CAS
> 
> View attachment 3684949


Must work with SF or at least SOF. You usually don't see Kiowas, Little Birds, etc. unless. At least, that has been my understanding.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

I trained with 160th SOAR. Most elite helo unit in the world.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I trained with 160th SOAR. Most elite helo unit in the world.



I'm familiar enough with them.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

Their based outs Ft Cambell


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Their based outs Ft Cambell


Well aware. On the KY-TN border near Clarksville, TN.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Well aware. On the KY-TN border near Clarksville, TN.


Yeah, I use to party in Nashville almost every weekend. Awesome city


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah, I use to party in Nashville almost every weekend. Awesome city


Wat was yer mos?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

11B.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

Specifically 11B1O. Infantry Rifleman.



On my ERB and DD214 I have two Afghan Campaign Stars and a Good Conduct Medal, as well. I was a SPC.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

Same designation. Only made it to pfc tho. Was bumped down once.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Same designation. Only made it to pfc tho. Was bumped down once.


To make Sergeant in the Infantry, you have to get busted down at least once.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (May 18, 2016)

boy was that random.........


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)

There was a sergeant named chicken legs that was busted down 4 times.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> boy was that random.........
> View attachment 3684970


No one wears their grenade badge or bayonet badge in the Army. Got expert with a grenade, marksman with the 240, and we don't even have qual for bayonet anymore. I'm better with accurate fires and targets of opportunity rather than accuracy by volume.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (May 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Nah he's a professional on a closed course, DO NOT try that at home!


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

Just had a freakin bear in my yard lol ! Neat as fuck


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

Damnit wrong jib jabber


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> Damnit wrong jib jabber


I prefer this jab jib, feels more like home. Remember Trolling? I always thought about his mom's couch every time I posted in the other one LOL

Now I am going to Lowes and buying a swamp cooler for the first time in decades. I hate swamp coolers but pool hit 90 today and electric bill hit a grand so it's swamp time.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer this jab jib, feels more like home. Remember Trolling? I always thought about his mom's couch every time I posted in the other one LOL
> 
> Now I am going to Lowes and buying a swamp cooler for the first time in decades. I hate swamp coolers but pool hit 90 today and electric bill hit a grand so it's swamp time.


Wow! A grand? How big is your grow???


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow! A grand? How big is your grow???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

Lol
+


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol
> +


Seriously I thought switching to solar lighting would do the trick!


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3685269


youre going to need some serious ventilation for smell.. about 5 pounds.. perfect amount of calmag


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3685269


That's some inefficient growing. Something like 800 watts per gram. Gotta be dank as hell


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3685269


 Remember the guy who kept a white box in the sun all day so he could capture the sunlight and slowly leak it into his grow cab at night? Sort of a Kaendar larva ...

Did that actually happen in RIU? hmmm


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2016)

RIP Morley


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2016)

So i think I am human. 

Will confirm after autopsy


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2016)

It has been a fucked up week. Ending a interesting note tho. 

A love note hehehehehe


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2016)

Im drunk, 

Tripple poast ahit piast


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It has been a fucked up week. Ending a interesting note tho.
> 
> A love note hehehehehe


to cat girl?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> to cat girl?


Lol well cat girl is the obvious choice in mu life. 

She is quite intriguing and needs further evaluation. How she says the shit she does I will never know. 

Tldr titties have control


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2016)

Me cat lady and a next girl who's cousin I know are chilling. A ligeon lands and cat lady goes "hey guys look at that pretty brown bird" 

Someone looks at her with a straight face and goes "that is a pigeon"

I dropped my beer and began laughing ao fyxjing hard


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)

What you guys know about locking yourself in the restroom and throwing full force power punches at flys.40 minutes later Flys all dead and I'm extremely sweaty,. I knock them out then I step on them.. #training 



little fast muthafucker gave me trouble , I stalked him down though and connected with a left cross..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What you guys know about locking yourself in the restroom and throwing full force power punches at flys.40 minutes later Flys all dead and I'm extremely sweaty,. I knock them out then I step on them.. #training
> 
> 
> 
> little fast muthafucker gave me trouble , I stalked him down though and connected with a left cross..


Some wise old Yoda shit, right thurr.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 20, 2016)

I haven't smoked in almost 2 mths so decided to make some edibles, they never really worked for me in the past so I was just figurin I'd still have to eat a bunch so I put a oz of trim I to a cup of butter and made some brownies, I got high as hell from just eating a tinny crumb of a piece I have a new respect for edibles now didn't think smoking daily would effect how potent they can be


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What you guys know about locking yourself in the restroom and throwing full force power punches at flys.40 minutes later Flys all dead and I'm extremely sweaty,. I knock them out then I step on them.. #training
> 
> 
> 
> little fast muthafucker gave me trouble , I stalked him down though and connected with a left cross..


 Flyweight division? 







Scrappy opponents!


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What you guys know about locking yourself in the restroom and throwing full force power punches at flys.40 minutes later Flys all dead and I'm extremely sweaty,. I knock them out then I step on them.. #training
> 
> 
> 
> little fast muthafucker gave me trouble , I stalked him down though and connected with a left cross..


I missed you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2016)

Don't ever punch someone directly in the mouth, go for the underside of the jaw, where the "button" is. You don't want teeth in your knuckles, that shit can get infected.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 20, 2016)

So I spent yhe last two hours being hungry.

Maybe J will eat


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Don't ever punch someone directly in the mouth, go for the underside of the jaw, where the "button" is. You don't want teeth in your knuckles, that shit can get infected.


Flat hand to the bottom of the nose or punch the laryngeal prominence, ninja level on a fly.


----------



## Eltomcat (May 20, 2016)

This thread is legit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> This thread is legit.


2Ljt2qwt


----------



## Indagrow (May 20, 2016)

Put the dark lord back on the road.. Found two bottles of black ink in it.


In other words I've been going out to my truck to drink wine all day, I've got one bottle down so far @1:20. Gotta save the other one for the junk yard, gotta pick up some parts for @420God and myself. Did you break your hood latch level yet? I also need the plastic bit that goes above the back window inside in red, but I digress 

Maybe I only need a half bottle for the yard be right back


----------



## 420God (May 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Put the dark lord back on the road.. Found two bottles of black ink in it.
> 
> 
> In other words I've been going out to my truck to drink wine all day, I've got one bottle down so far @1:20. Gotta save the other one for the junk yard, gotta pick up some parts for @420God and myself. Did you break your hood latch level yet? I also need the plastic bit that goes above the back window inside in red, but I digress
> ...


Nope. Is it something I should worry about? I can pin the hood if need be.


----------



## Indagrow (May 20, 2016)

420God said:


> Nope. Is it something I should worry about? I can pin the hood if need be.


I'd recommend lubing the line..mine came broken, and I broke another.. Just the setup of the latch isn't ideal in my mind they could have put a second more into the design. I used a cable lubricating thing I have and it seemed to rectify it. Just where the line connects inside it breaks and you can just pull the line i wouldn't be too worried..i do live closer to the ocean maybe that's why I dono


----------



## abe supercro (May 20, 2016)

> This thread is legit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2016)

Lucky me. Now I have to get a plastic surgeon to fix my hand. I should have busted that mother fucker up and got my blood's worth from him. But no, I chose to abide by escalation of force. I'm so fucking pissed. That son of a bitch better hope he doesn't cross my path again.. Fuck..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3686689


Make sure whoever operates on your hand has done a hand surgery fellowship and a boatload of reconstructions. http://www.assh.org/handcare/

Good luck on this.


----------



## qwizoking (May 20, 2016)

if you were in my area i can recommend a really good surgeon that specializes in this lol. 
hand is actually pretty complicated. 

reminds me of when my index finger got cut off... yes off, stupid fucker almost killed me. as i was going into shock (without a cell phone) lol i was thinking, damn of all the ways i could go out. squirting blood everywhere and all, i was pissed man

luckily my ex wife found me all sitting down dying haha. called him up, a friend of mine and met me at the hospital for surgery. 



aaaaaand i have full use of my trigger finger. good blood flow, very little nerve damage thats slowly recovering 
good work bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 20, 2016)

I been munching on thia trail mix for a while now and drinkjng rum with 3 cubes of ice. 

Tre bien monsieur


----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2016)

wait a minute.... is this a new random jibber jabber thread? did the old one implode?


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> if you were in my area i can recommend a really good surgeon that specializes in this lol.
> hand is actually pretty complicated.
> 
> reminds me of when my index finger got cut off... yes off, stupid fucker almost killed me. as i was going into shock (without a cell phone) lol i was thinking, damn of all the ways i could go out. squirting blood everywhere and all, i was pissed man
> ...


Amen, hand surgery is tougher than neuro.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 20, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> wait a minute.... is this a new random jibber jabber thread? did the old one implode?


They be two. 

I have protested several times that it hinders my ahit poasting abilities when drunk.

I think fin is taking up my case against riu. Expect a settlement soon


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> They be two.
> 
> I have protested several times that it hinders my ahit poasting abilities when drunk.
> 
> I think fin is taking up my case against riu. Expect a settlement soon


Wow, that got my wheels turning: Consider a class action suit against RIU and Fin is our junkyard dog. Now we just gotta figger out some cripes and how much $ they are worth


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 20, 2016)

Made some fried chicken, but only because I had a hankering for some hot ass hot sauce. Did a sauce tasting(no homo) Valentina's black label, Frank's red hot, sriracha, tobasco, chipotle tobasco, el yucatan(decent heat) and then it was time to stop fucking around. Went for some daves insanity! Holy shit balls that shit is hot as fuck!


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, that got my wheels turning: Consider a class action suit against RIU and Fin is our junkyard dog. Now we just gotta figger out some *cripes* and how much $ they are worth









Double Quatloos for you if you know who the pilot is.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Made some fried chicken, but only because I had a hankering for some hot ass hot sauce. Did a sauce tasting(no homo) Valentina's black label, Frank's red hot, sriracha, tobasco, chipotle tobasco, el yucatan(decent heat) and then it was time to stop fucking around. Went for some daves insanity! Holy shit balls that's shit is hot as fuck!
> View attachment 3686783


Yep, had it, I agree


----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2016)

werd.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, had it, I agree


Yea, I thought I knew heat... Wow is all I can say


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea, I thought I knew heat... Wow is all I can say


Dave's came out around 25 yrs ago, dunno if they still do, but back then there was also a clear version like thick cloudy water. The ingredients said "Capsaicin"
not chiles, no mention of any kind of chile, just capsaicin, salt, vinegar etc.
Capsaicin is the purified active biochem. Therefore they were using the same shit that goes into bear spray lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3686785


Wow, unexpected and nice interlude


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Double Quatloos for you if you know who the pilot is.


Dunno doll


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dave's came out around 25 yrs ago, dunno if they still do, but back then there was also a clear version like thick cloudy water. The ingredients said "Capsaicin"
> not chiles, no mention of any kind of chile, just capsaicin, salt, vinegar etc.
> Capsaicin is the purified active biochem. Therefore they were using the same shit that goes into bear spray lol


Or if you're not hungry...just rub it in.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno doll


George Preddy P-51 ace  

I'm blaming it on that Dave's Insanity stuff, that shit is so hot you sweat your brains out your nose


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2016)

I ate a ghost pepper once, seeds and all. It was like eating seedy leather skinned and tanned from the Devil's anus. With teeth and sulfuric acid farts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dave's came out around 25 yrs ago, dunno if they still do, but back then there was also a clear version like thick cloudy water. The ingredients said "Capsaicin"
> not chiles, no mention of any kind of chile, just capsaicin, salt, vinegar etc.
> Capsaicin is the purified active biochem. Therefore they were using the same shit that goes into bear spray lol


Capsaicin extract is added to sauced quite frequently.

Personally avoided by myself as I find most have a slight bitter after taste from the method of extraction.

Look up the 18mil ? Crystal extract. Must be handled with gloves and tweezers and ya it is for good reason.


----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2016)

Satanic ass fuel. Fuck that.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Made some fried chicken, but only because I had a hankering for some hot ass hot sauce. Did a sauce tasting(no homo) Valentina's black label, Frank's red hot, sriracha, tobasco, chipotle tobasco, el yucatan(decent heat) and then it was time to stop fucking around. Went for some daves insanity! Holy shit balls that shit is hot as fuck!
> View attachment 3686783


 I have heard of these peppers! Are the tales true?


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 21, 2016)

what are the peppers where you have to wear a mask to cook?


----------



## Xiu (May 21, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> what are the peppers where you have to wear a mask to cook?


I thought Scotch Bonnet, but according to the Chilli pepper institute it's the Trinidad Moruga Scorpion.


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2016)

scotch bonnet, habenero etc....on up
its hard to cook.. using low temp "helps"

it doesnt have to be the hottest pepper. any pretty hot pepper will do the trick... really any pepper can



Xiu said:


> I thought Scotch Bonnet, but according to the Chilli pepper institute it's the Trinidad Moruga Scorpion.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 21, 2016)

Xiu said:


> I thought Scotch Bonnet, but according to the Chilli pepper institute it's the Trinidad Moruga Scorpion.
> 
> View attachment 3687059 View attachment 3687060




some of those look familiar. i saw a cook on diners drive ins and dives cooking with a respirator on.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Hottest pepper on record is "the reaper" I got a few growing out back right now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hottest pepper on record is "the reaper" I got a few growing out back right now


I thought it was cat woman


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I thought it was cat woman


LoL


----------



## neosapien (May 21, 2016)

This is what my wife uses. It's from her province. And pretty famous. Can be found at most Oriental Markets.


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2016)

i was texting my momma last night.
at the end she said "love you"

i didnt respond...wasnt sure what to say
not sure when or if shes ever said that before lol

anyway looking like a beautiful weekend


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was texting my momma last night.
> at the end she said "love you"
> 
> i didnt respond...wasnt sure what to say
> ...


..You might want to ask your mother how she's doing, man. Not even making a joke right now.


----------



## abe supercro (May 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was texting my momma last night.
> at the end she said "love you"
> 
> i didnt respond...wasnt sure what to say
> ...


assuming you mean your actual-mother, but ya know how some ppl call their gf mamma lol.

Just say [<3] it back... It gets easier, once you are accustomed. And if she doesn't say it... You say it first. Always. You better hug your mother every time you see her too!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2016)

My mom and I used to be close when I was growing up. After I got back from the war, she was proud of me until she saw how fucked up I was, then she pretty much abandoned me. We had a falling out, she's addicted to Oxy and takes half of my aunt's Vicodin on top her script. She hates the hell out of me, but she's probably on her way out. She's been sick since she got cancer when I was 11. I wish things weren't as they are sometimes, but I figure I'll just let her live out the rest of what life she has left in peace. Live and let die, I guess. It isn't a grudge-type thing, but I won't be attending her funeral. There just isn't any need for it.


----------



## abe supercro (May 21, 2016)

some of the past can stay there, in the past. all of it does anyway.

start to separate yourself from your ego and what you thought you were.

what's important to us today isn't the same thing we thought would be important to us, 10 years down the road.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> what are the peppers where you have to wear a mask to cook?


I make a lot of Nam Prik Paow. I use a mix of hot pepers (nothing on the 10E6 scale but warm), I always wear a respirator, run the hood at max and oil then soap my hands afterwards.

The first batch of the spring I usually forget the gloves. But wiping your tail usually reminds you of that fuck up and I will now be safe for the rest of this pepper cooking season, ow


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I make a lot of Nam Prik Paow. I use a mix of hot pepers (nothing on the 10E6 scale but warm), I always wear a respirator, run the hood at max and oil then soap my hands afterwards.
> 
> The first batch of the spring I usually forget the gloves. But wiping your tail usually reminds you of that fuck up and I will now be safe for the rest of this pepper cooking season, ow


Oh yes ... the next 10 minutes feel like you're laying rainbows of ouch, trying to outrun the "backfire" ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yes ... the next 10 minutes feel like you're laying rainbows of ouch, trying to outrun the "backfire" ...
> View attachment 3687314


10 minutes my ass!


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> 10 minutes my ass!


 I just said that but you did so with admirable brevity.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

Anything above jalapenos is self abuse. I threw a bunch of exotic peppers in chili last winter (food shopping stoned again)...had to make a 2nd batch to cut it with...


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Anything above jalapenos is self abuse. I threw a bunch of exotic peppers in chili last winter (food shopping stoned again)...had to make a 2nd batch to cut it with...


Oh I like hotter than jalapeno's I'm just a little cavalier at the start of the heat season.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Slowly build the tolerance you plebs. Jalapeno are like green peppers pssshhhhhh

Next you will be telling me you all drink light beer


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Cat lady been up to her old tricks. Da bish is mad I didny take her shopping and drinking with me at the market. 

Bish plz po boy lunch in a crowded space is a thing someone does on there own so no one gets upset when theg are ignored for the joys of shrimps n beer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

I need to find less crazy cat influenced peoples. 

The search continues.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I need to find less crazy cat influenced peoples.
> 
> The search continues.


what's wrong with cats?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 21, 2016)

yeah whats wrong with cats?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what's wrong with cats?


It is not the cat aspect. Lol you may have missed my posts about this girl. She is quite crazy and not the sharpest tool in the shed. 

Great tits tho... 

Curious why she is crazy I got tons of examples. O abd she may be cheating on her bf with me. Havent quite figured that out but I aint a talker yakno?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> yeah whats wrong with cats?


Purrrrr ::claws at you with hand::


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Dem titties though. Make it scurry


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It is not the cat aspect. Lol you may have missed my posts about this girl. She is quite crazy and not the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> Great tits tho...
> 
> Curious why she is crazy I got tons of examples. O abd she may be cheating on her bf with me. Havent quite figured that out but I aint a talker yakno?


I saw those.. just thought you didn't like cats.... but I see you like hers.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I saw those.. just thought you didn't like cats.... but I see you like hers.


Hehehe

Edit: I own too many cats.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what's wrong with cats?





dannyboy602 said:


> yeah whats wrong with cats?


They're pussys.

Go Boerboel !


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They're pussys.
> 
> Go Boerboel !
> 
> View attachment 3687571


Those red eyes, demon dog!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Those red eyes, demon dog!


Actually a beautiful chocolate brown.
And he's my best cuddle buddy.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually a beautiful chocolate brown.
> And he's my best cuddle buddy.


The sun hit them just right in that picture. He looks just like he's seriously locked on, such concentration! It's a nice picture of him.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2016)

I'm not even allowed to shower or crap alone.
He's just gotta be next to me.

I do like that dedication though.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I make a lot of Nam Prik Paow. I use a mix of hot pepers (nothing on the 10E6 scale but warm), I always wear a respirator, run the hood at max and oil then soap my hands afterwards.
> 
> The first batch of the spring I usually forget the gloves. But wiping your tail usually reminds you of that fuck up and I will now be safe for the rest of this pepper cooking season, ow





i had no idea there were peppers like that til i saw the show. i'm a big fan of spicy but mild hot sauce make me sweat. the peppers you use would kill me lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

My brother is so mad and sad.

I actually didnt know jt was may of 2016, I thought it qas june 2017. 

All my school papers reflect 2017. My brother thinks I am either wet brain or retarded. 

Truth is a bit of both.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They're pussys.
> 
> Go Boerboel !
> 
> View attachment 3687571


*dies of cuteness* What a sweetie. May just turn me into a dog lover yet


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My brother is so mad and sad.
> 
> I actually didnt know jt was may of 2016, I thought it qas june 2017.
> 
> ...


ya well when i got my divorce in sept 2014 i started munching on xanax 1milli footballs and norco like trail mix
graduated to popping bars like pez candy.,and adding coke to the mix to still function..etoh too and really anything else
purposely loosing my memory..
i did but didnt realize there would be such long term memory damage. ability to adapt learn and process...
really fucked my brain up with my combination of drugs.

so much so my girl can bullshit with me, tell me anything and ive forgotten in a matter of hours. shell often say "i told you yesterday" ...impossible to win an argument when you honestly have no idea what was said or happened.

i may often talk about my drug use, in a way embellish my drug use.. truth is, dont do what i do. i have issues

be happy your not as fucked up as i am.. your still so young (i assume) i know partying is great. keeping your brain lit like 4th of july

but seriously, take it easy man. im trying to sray with my current girl, shes so good to me. and in a way i see some of myself in you. 

ive cheated on her soooooo many times and treated lots of women like shit since my divorce. 

i know your prolly like wtf, where is this coming from..n but hey on occasion i gotta speak from the heart


oh and yea i meant mother, she has cancer......everywhere lol.
but, is what it is.




anyway time to go get drunk. tired of being sober.

i havent smoked weed in so long. i hate to say but im happier, have more energy and less foggy all the time. i might stay relatively sober for a good while


----------



## neosapien (May 21, 2016)

10 years ago or so I found myself at the disc golf course at 4am, after skipping a good USPS interview, throwing discs in the dark at nothing. Thats when I realized I had a coke problem.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2016)

Best Movie ever


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> 10 years ago or so I found myself at the disc golf course at 4am, after skipping a good USPS interview, throwing discs in the dark at nothing. Thats when I realized I had a coke problem.


Lol. We always called it "More" in the early 80's...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> 10 years ago or so I found myself at the disc golf course at 4am, after skipping a good USPS interview, throwing discs in the dark at nothing. Thats when I realized I had a coke problem.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ya well when i got my divorce in sept 2014 i started munching on xanax 1milli footballs and norco like trail mix
> graduated to popping bars like pez candy.,and adding coke to the mix to still function..etoh too and really anything else
> purposely loosing my memory..
> i did but didnt realize there would be such long term memory damage. ability to adapt learn and process...
> ...


Nigha if I ever gwt my ass to texas I am popping by to chat with you. 

We similar my man. 

Them benzos ruined my memory for good. I actually can't rememvet how old I am a lot of the time. 

That is not a joke, I cannoy remembet my age moat the time. God help me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Nigha if I ever gwt my ass to texas I am popping by to chat with you.
> 
> We similar my man.
> 
> ...


I'll buy the drinks and an 8 ball just to watch you guys.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2016)

I'll toss in another 8ball


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll buy the drinks and an 8 ball just to watch you guys.





Singlemalt said:


> I'll toss in another 8ball


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll toss in another 8ball


If its good shit, i'll hang out


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll toss in another 8ball


Cool...now we're up to 4 hours...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll buy the drinks and an 8 ball just to watch you guys.


I got lot on me tight now. 


Singlemalt said:


> I'll toss in another 8ball


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> If its good shit, i'll hang out


Invited. 

Ill bring aome cool e juive and lots of cocaine cause you and I have some secks to have while screaming at the local pd


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

O ya here is next line guys


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Invited.
> 
> Ill bring aome cool e juive and lots of cocaine cause you and I have some secks to have while screaming at the local pd


Oh mah lawd


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Nogha srh, don't be sad! I GOT Some secy time stories for you bout treasure island. 

And my ass is still tight bro. Vurry tight


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Nogha srh, don't be sad! I GOT Some secy time stories for you bout treasure island.
> 
> And my ass is still tight bro. Vurry tight


The place treasure island?.. Or is it your B-holes nickname lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> The place treasure island?.. Or is it your B-holes nickname lol


Lol like treasure island both are shitholes upon a closer examination  

But ya come to tc bro lets watch me black out


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol like treasure island both are shitholes upon a closer examination
> 
> But ya come to tc bro lets watch me black out


Lol I'll be on tomorrow.. Tc lags out bad on my phone


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol I'll be on tomorrow.. Tc lags out bad on my phone


Ill be round tmrw. Hangover day for aure


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol I'll be on tomorrow.. Tc lags out bad on my phone


Wait! Tc works on the phone? What?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 21, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Their based outs Ft Cambell


I was raised there.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> This is what my wife uses. It's from her province. And pretty famous. Can be found at most Oriental Markets.


My Chinese step mom would grow peppers and make that stuff. If its the same, holy shit its hot.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ya well when i got my divorce in sept 2014 i started munching on xanax 1milli footballs and norco like trail mix
> graduated to popping bars like pez candy.,and adding coke to the mix to still function..etoh too and really anything else
> purposely loosing my memory..
> i did but didnt realize there would be such long term memory damage. ability to adapt learn and process...
> ...


It does the body good to clear the fog sometimes.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Wait! Tc works on the phone? What?


Ya bruh they got an app but it glitched


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Here is some pellicle porn from beers


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Brewing with bacteria 101 hosted by stoney


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I have really matured. 

I told my vrother no more beer I gotta walk home.

He said your not walking anywhere, I concurred and grabbed my beer.

I am dranked


----------



## Jamaleugene (May 22, 2016)

Can it come through the mail? If so,I want in.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I woke up with a half bottle of westmalle beside me, cum everywhere, food laying on the floor and clkse to 30 missed calls.

First thing was to get drunk again cause its a long weekend. Then I look at call log and say to myself outloud " fuck off cat lady its 1 pm"

What am I some piece of meat? Gawd

Edit : cracked another westmalle. Feeling kind of blah.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

This thread is now my blog. 

Drcided to switch up beers. This stuff must be good, it says it contains alcohol on the label.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I bet I pass out drunkenly around 6 pm qith my dick out watching anime or something idk. #ballinout


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I bet I pass out drunkenly around 6 pm qith my dick out watching anime or something idk. #ballinout


lmao! Drunk ass


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2016)

It's like slow motion.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lmao! Drunk ass


Lol I just read the % on this beer. 16.2% abv oh my lawdy this is a good beer.

At first I was all 2% and began yelling at my beer cellar wondering how i gravved the non alcoholic beer. Then realized it said 16 . 2 and was all o well that will do.

Gare where you been my man? Wanna get drunk with me u asshole?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I woke up with a half bottle of westmalle beside me, cum everywhere, food laying on the floor and clkse to 30 missed calls.
> 
> First thing was to get drunk again cause its a long weekend. Then I look at call log and say to myself outloud " fuck off cat lady its 1 pm"
> 
> ...


Cat lady is a good woman. IF YOU EVER HURT CAT LADY, IF YOU EVER CAUSE HER AND UNHAPPINESS OF ANY KIND, I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN AND KICK YOUR ASS.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's like slow motion.
> View attachment 3688246


Reported to the better business Bureau for making me cry. 

Ever wake up and see you messaged a bunch of family your dic pics? 

It is not a fun time explaining whg you sent your mom a dic pic at 6:30 am proclaiming I am a "fyxking gawd bish suck dat dick" 

Not a fun way to wake up at all. Then havj g yo repwat with many more family members. Really makes you wonder


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Cat lady is a good woman. IF YOU EVER HURT CAT LADY, IF YOU EVER CAUSE HER AND UNHAPPINESS OF ANY KIND, I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN AND KICK YOUR ASS. View attachment 3688250


We can tag team her bro. 

I have been an assholr to her all morning. My fav is to text her u mad? Or dem tities

Usually just grt called a perv or whatevs. 

Gawd get this keyboard awat from me


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol I just read the % on this beer. 16.2% abv oh my lawdy this is a good beer.
> 
> At first I was all 2% and began yelling at my beer cellar wondering how i gravved the non alcoholic beer. Then realized it said 16 . 2 and was all o well that will do.
> 
> Gare where you been my man? Wanna get drunk with me u asshole?


I might have a beer with ya. Im chillin right now though.

I'll hit you up later on tc


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I might have a beer with ya. Im chillin right now though.
> 
> I'll hit you up later on tc


Sounds good I gunna roll a blunt and troll cat lady fb. LoL 

Maybe have a beer or 12

I miss you gangsta <3


----------



## qwizoking (May 22, 2016)

iv piccked up all the mexican beers i could find.
gonna do a bullshit taste test at the hotel and watch movies all day. 
a perfect sunday, with a little rain


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> iv piccked up all the mexican beers i could find.
> gonna do a bullshit taste test at the hotel and watch movies all day.
> a perfect sunday, with a little rain


Hotel, tou on vacation? 

I hear don't drink the water in mexico just drjnk beer and do drugs. Idk if thag js accurate as I am pretty sober 60/40 phenotype


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Sunshine where did your hand holding post go? 

You deleting posts to make me think I am drunk? I demand answers


----------



## qwizoking (May 22, 2016)

here maybe this post would help lol


*qwizokingWell-Known Member*
ah at a pool party in dallas. gotta love a bunch of topless chicks and a paid off hotel

o got plantation grand eserve. cruzan single barrel and Eldorado 12yr (fixed)

any rum drinkers out there???

shits goin down.. deuces for he night riu

Yesterday at 7:35 PMReport
Reply

idk, when i go to mexico i only drink beer and do drugs anyway 

lol but water purification exists anywhere. and there's alot of money in mexico, im normally in guerrero 





whats that 16.2%beer?
they have that down here? sounds interesting


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> here maybe this post would help lol
> 
> 
> *qwizokingWell-Known Member*
> ...


Oh shit musta missed that post. El dorado 12 yr is a great rum! It is noy expensive here really at about 35 a 26er. Pretty cheap imho. 

Ya this is an american beer, brewed in orange county by the bruery. I posted the bottle up back a page or so. My beer cellar is getting raided this weekend and I feel sad now. 

Tgis beer doesnt even taste 16%


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

@Aeroknow do you like fruit based juices? 

My mom was nice and bought me a bunch but I find fruit flavours get a little tedious and off tasting after a while. 

Sour fruits are amazing tho but J dont like mixing my juices this mych. Have a blueberry, red lemonade and raspberry. 

No one else I know really wnjoys fruit flavs. Idk fruits are not a good choice bht tanks mommy for trying <3 

She did get me this amazing juice called poppits pep from the juice punk. 

Delicious as hell


----------



## qwizoking (May 22, 2016)

yea rum is alot cheaper than whiskey bourbon scotch whatever the dif is

i like the complexity and variety of flavors in rum even barbancourt etc

gotta be able to sip it though.. ive turned alot of old school scotch drinkers on to rum instead. but im also really finicky when it comes to drinks and food. maybe when i retire ill be a critique lol

the rums i mentioned are my go to's at a party. sip ot neat, my preference or an amazing mixer. that 12yr and grand reserve has won plenty of awards too..shit the cruzan single in the old bottle, i have a supplier  is the way to go.
sometimes when im drunk ill read the rumhowler blog and others then hit up random liquor stores. 





sweet ill see if i can find that around here


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yea rum is alot cheaper than whiskey bourbon scotch whatever the dif is
> 
> i like the complexity and variety of flavors in rum even barbancourt etc
> 
> ...


Ya rum is def a fav of mine. 

Summer is when the rum is in my cup nire often then vodka.

rum 3 cubes of ice sometimes 2 cubes and I am set. People give me weird looks when I drink rum like that but I find coke is too sweet and muddles the flavours. 

Appleton estate really isnt a bad rum for the price. I been into the cheaper stuff lately here. Was sippin on the el dorado the other day. 

Think i recommended the el dorado yo a a
Few people here. Honestly one of tge best here for the price. Canada has outrageous prices like smirnoff is 25$ a 26. 

El dorado is 35 or so for a 26 idk how that works out but I am a ok with it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

It is getting pricey to be an alcoholic scumbag over here every day. 

Listerine is 6 dillars a big bottle so I always have hope for our economy


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2016)

which is the sweet stuff? Jamaican rum? Is there another kind?


----------



## qwizoking (May 22, 2016)

noooooo
ice?
nah wine cellar temp bro




each region has different styles...
i could literally fill several posts talking about rum.
theres so much more variety. from diacetyl, salt watet brine, agricole, cloves and holiday spices, flambeed banana, copper stils to sherry, toffee etc etc. whiskey is much too bland for my palate


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> which is the sweet stuff? Jamaican rum? Is there another kind?


Sippin run off them rudebwoys is pretty sweet danny... 

Want to rum taste? My penis is an alright size if I wasnt ao damn short hehehehehe


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> noooooo
> ice?
> nah wine cellar temp bro


Ya ice. I know terrible but it is how I enjoy it. If iy is just straight rum I will actually drinktoo quickly. 

Rum also makes the drips so hawt. 

Ya 2 larger cubes or 3 small cubes is my gk too. I drink quick so no worty yhat it gets watered down


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Sippin mo 16% beerr. 

Mods plZ change threa d title to " Stoney is drinking and jibberin n javberin aka tldr he drunk"


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> noooooo
> ice?
> nah wine cellar temp bro
> 
> ...


That us how I am for beer my good man. Beer is so complex and amazing. 

You makjng mw want run now.

I am forwarding my receipts to your secretary asap. I am anticipating u will pay me back


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Know im drunk when I am running my vapr at 90 watts and still not getting the hit i want


----------



## qwizoking (May 22, 2016)

Skywalker whats good


----------



## Aeroknow (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Aeroknow do you like fruit based juices?
> 
> My mom was nice and bought me a bunch but I find fruit flavours get a little tedious and off tasting after a while.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried any fruit flavors yet. I'm still digging this horchata flavor i'm hitting.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven't tried any fruit flavors yet. I'm still digging this horchata flavor i'm hitting.


Want a bunch of fruit? Probably have 120 ml of fruit flavours I do not want. 

Its that or I will probably ens up dumping it. I vape a lit but the fruits always have this weird taste after a day or two. 

I am curious why? Know all about the vale tongue bs but fruits in general make me wanna theow up


----------



## Aeroknow (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Want a bunch of fruit? Probably have 120 ml of fruit flavours I do not want.
> 
> Its that or I will probably ens up dumping it. I vape a lit but the fruits always have this weird taste after a day or two.
> 
> I am curious why? Know all about the vale tongue bs but fruits in general make me wanna theow up


Fruit flavors seem like they would be a little too much for me. Doesn't really sound that good to me either.


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

Send em my way.. Getting into it slowly.. Haven't smokes in a few days. Pretty sure I'm healthy by now


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fruit flavors seem like it they would be a little too much for me. Doesn't really sound that good to me either.


I love fruit but fryit flavours become overly sweet and cloying. 

The lemonade isn't too bad but it becomes over whelmjng 

I will moat likely dump unless we have a vapr here who want? 

3mg the flavs i listed have a few mkre but they taste nice with marshmallow added in. 

Not interested in money mods ao fuck off


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Send em my way.. Getting into it slowly.. Haven't smokes in a few days. Pretty sure I'm healthy by now


Done. You want them all? 

They arent bad tasting but I cannot do fruit flavs. Prefer my fruits flavs mixed with a cream or other flav. I am picky


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

@srh88 hit me in tc or pm I will send yoy 120 ml of 3 mg flavs. 

The ones i listed and maybe one cahse j lime you that is amazing. I have a bit lwft of this one u should def try. 

I wanna try aero juice. Bet it is good


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @srh88 hit me in tc or pm I will send yoy 120 ml of 3 mg flavs.
> 
> The ones i listed and maybe one cahse j lime you that is amazing. I have a bit lwft of this one u should def try.
> 
> I wanna try aero juice. Bet it is good


Thanks dude.. Sending pm


----------



## qwizoking (May 22, 2016)

humph

fine then..


im gonna buy some awesome flavors and send em to your neighbors


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> humph
> 
> fine then..
> 
> ...


Nigha ill aend u some too. Srh is my nikka tho he playe mah music and he is probably gsy for me or someting 

Lubs u srh


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

A little sal n peppa then throw these bad boys on the grall


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Some wanted a rub on it .

Straight slt n pepa for me


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Nigha ill aend u some too. Srh is my nikka tho he playe mah music and he is probably gsy for me or someting
> 
> Lubs u srh


You going to send me some or what?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You going to send me some molly or what?


Any time. I prefer to keep tbjs away from the eyes of post pregnant chicks n oldr men

Hit my pm. I csn help a fellow medical moly user grt his script. 

Srs i got s
Dat mda and mdma


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Right now I Ballin on dem 2ci 

It is a drug I could bartend on if I still did that. ..


I just sjiffing tgis cha tho


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

All of this is hype o thetical

Geeks


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I am grtting named fkr money


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Holla gilla at ne girl


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I am sniffibg ti much.

U hear my lungs whistling? Its fron the amoubt of blubts n coke i aniff n blow 

I atill ballin on dem. 

U just have someobe tell me J serm drunk. I SAID AND SUNSHINE SAID U PUAY DOUBLE U ASSHOLE


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

# Still blacj


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Cat lady is callibg. Keep me strong m80s

Do i smack her or just jeep being me


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I smoke blunts baxk to back then aniff a railn repeat 

#$balkin


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

My wyes looking chinese

Smoming the ga jies


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

The ecpress knows i saiysn.

Pure thai white mixed with a good kush like dead head is ball


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

Ate taco bell for the first time in like 5 years.. Sitting in stopped traffic on the highway.. First time I ever wished my truck came with a diarreah bucket


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ate taco bell for the first time in like 5 years.. Sitting in stopped traffic on the highway.. First time I ever wished my truck came with a diarreah bucket


You know what they say - "with every burrito you get free diarreah".

They never skimp on the second part either.


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ate taco bell for the first time in like 5 years.. Sitting in stopped traffic on the highway.. First time I ever wished my truck came with a diarreah bucket


If cops really wanted to catch drunkdrivers they should set up checkpoints at the taco bell drive thru at 2 in the morning lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ate taco bell for the first time in like 5 years.. Sitting in stopped traffic on the highway.. First time I ever wished my truck came with a diarreah bucket


Ubdesserfe to die from lizyeria


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

U direty fuck lololol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> If cops really wanted to catch drunkdrivers they should set up checkpoints at the taco bell drive thru at 2 in the morning lol


Whi r u


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Whi r u


What?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What?


I have no clue either, I think stonedfarmers translator's broken. 


StonedFarmer said:


> Qho are u. I apeak engkish u fuxking cunt


No you don't. You remind me of the end of flowers for algernon.


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Soeak atoney more often u fucking grimey ass bitches


Are you on medication at the moment?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

@chewberto


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 23, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What?


Who are you?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (May 23, 2016)

Bacardi 8 anos 
is shitty btw


----------



## Kasuti (May 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who are you?


I think I know who I am, but there's still research to be done.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Cat lady is callibg. Keep me strong m80s
> 
> Do i smack her or just jeep being me


 How are the two different?

The awesomeness of this post is brought to you by


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Bacardi 8 anos
> is shitty btw


 You're about to be beaten up by 8 assholes


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Bacardi 8 anos
> is shitty btw


OMG that Ocho Anos is my favorite rum in the world. Now I know why you despise my kind! I am so unworthy.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

I am currently operating my stereo at treaty-violation levels, blasting Debussy. It uses an early 21st-century expression of a 19th-century tech. Here is the front end. (brand: Michell Orbe)


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> How are the two different?
> 
> The awesomeness of this post is brought to you by


That name is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> That name is pretty damn awesome.


 It is yummy. And strong.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

Double


cannabineer said:


> It is yummy. And strong.


I will attempt to find it. 

West coast style I presume?


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Double
> 
> I will attempt to find it.
> 
> West coast style I presume?


 Yes, a lot of hops and the maltiness to back'em. My other fav' is Bear Republic Racer 5.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yes, a lot of hops and the maltiness to back'em. My other fav' is Bear Republic Racer 5.
> 
> View attachment 3689747


Love that beer. 

Still one of my favs is cigar city jai alai.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Love that beer.
> 
> Still one of my favs is cigar city jai alai.


 Never seen it around here ... but the hot brews have been showing up more and more


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Never seen it around here ... but the hot brews have been showing up more and more


I havent paid attn but cigar city may not distribute to far outta florida still.


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I havent paid attn but cigar city may not distribute to far outta florida still.


i cant find it either where i am, i miss their shit.. that helles lagar was the perfect summer brew. i miss it. i can probably get some sent to me though if i really want it, same with the jai alai.. can i send beer to canada? might be able to hook you up.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i cant find it either where i am, i miss their shit.. that helles lagar was the perfect summer brew. i miss it. i can probably get some sent to me though if i really want it, same with the jai alai.. can i send beer to canada? might be able to hook you up.


Does it have a lemon taste to it, like Blue Moon?


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yes, a lot of hops and the maltiness to back'em. My other fav' is Bear Republic Racer 5.
> 
> View attachment 3689747


ewwwwwwwwww just pulp a pine tree why don't you


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Does it have a lemon taste to it, like Blue Moon?


not really in my opinion.. if you want a good blue moon flavor.. try Bells Oberon. its a little more hoppy.. but it blows blue moon away. its some really really tasty shit


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I havent paid attn but cigar city may not distribute to far outta florida still.


Lately we have had beers show up from DE and MI.


srh88 said:


> i cant find it either where i am, i miss their shit.. that helles lagar was the perfect summer brew. i miss it. i can probably get some sent to me though if i really want it, same with the jai alai.. can i send beer to canada? might be able to hook you up.


Memory you knocked loose.
In '83 I ended up in the Emirates for a week. I hung out with British expats who had a serious drinking hobby. Their preferred poison was Löwenbräu "Hell Export" which they uniformly (and with a sneer) called Export Hell.


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yes, a lot of hops and the maltiness to back'em. My other fav' is Bear Republic Racer 5.
> 
> View attachment 3689747


ever try Old Elephant Foot? thats pretty good IPA.. anything from Rogue is also pretty decent


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lately we have had beers show up from DE and MI.
> 
> 
> Memory you knocked loose.
> In '83 I ended up in the Emirates for a week. I hung out with British expats who had a serious drinking hobby. Their preferred poison was Löwenbräu "Hell Export" which they uniformly (and with a sneer) called Export Hell.


Was that the incident where you believed you could walk on water?


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ever try Old Elephant Foot? thats pretty good IPA.. anything from Rogue is also pretty decent


 My standout fav' is Russian River's Pliny the Elder. 
Haven't seen the Foot around but with a name like that it sounds like a stump puller. I'm in.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Was that the incident where you believed you could walk on water?


 I have photographic evidence!
(I know ... phase cheat.)


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> My standout fav' is Russian River's Pliny the Elder.
> Haven't seen the Foot around but with a name like that it sounds like a stump puller. I'm in.


give it a try, its pretty tasty.. only had the draft though, we had it where i bartended and it was one of our fastest moving drafts IPA wise. i know we ran out for a week or so and couldnt get a keg in, so we switched to goose island IPA.. all we got was complaints.. ended up just giving away the goose island for $1 a pint so we could at least make something off it lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lately we have had beers show up from DE and MI.
> 
> 
> Memory you knocked loose.
> In '83 I ended up in the Emirates for a week. I hung out with British expats who had a serious drinking hobby. Their preferred poison was Löwenbräu "Hell Export" which they uniformly (and with a sneer) called Export Hell.


Ya its possible. I do beer trades all the time. I have a p.o box in Buffalo just for that.

Ya helles lager is so good. I tyink they were planning moving the brewery at one point. Also heard rumours of a sellout to abinbev


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

Meant to quote u srh lol. 

Gawd i suck at the internet


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

Srh what was the name of yhe wit beer? Something crackle. Or cracker by cigar city.

That was also a top notch beer. Freat while sitting on the beach in th3 sun.

I miss florida a bunch now. Had aome of the best brews down there.

Edit Oh a little sleuthing and this is it. Not my pic btw


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya its possible. I do beer trades all the time. I have a p.o box in Buffalo just for that.


I went to school between Buffalo and Rochester. How do you get a U.S. po box while being a Canadian citizen?


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Srh what was the name of yhe wit beer? Something crackle. Or cracker by cigar city.
> 
> That was also a top notch beer. Freat while sitting on the beach in th3 sun.
> 
> I miss florida a bunch now. Had aome of the best brews down there.


yeah im almost ready to buy a condo down there just so i have somewhere to escape to.. you can get em pretty cheap now.. like 30-40k if you dont mind not being right on the beach.. but i had more fun in town then the beach anyway
think youre talking about Florida Cracker.. thats some real tasty stuff


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I went to school between Buffalo and Rochester. How do you get a U.S. po box while being a Canadian citizen?


A guy from a beer forum alliws me use of his. No problems yet and I have had several large shipments. 


I juat compensate him for the use.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 24, 2016)

Francois Thierry recent head of Octris, The French drug agency, is being investigated for smuggling "9 TONS" of hashish to a villa he was staying at in Spain. He supplied the dealers and had them busted, so his friend could have a monopoly on hash distribution in the region. US. gov. drug dealing seems to be small potatos compared to this guy.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

Taking the dogs to In N Out for burgers catch y'all later


----------



## mr sunshine (May 24, 2016)

I really, really want the raptors to beat the cavs. LeBron losing makes me happy as fuck for some reason.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

They forced me to buy them a gelato too! Goodnight.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I miss florida a bunch now. Had aome of the best brews down there.


Funky Monkey Floridian (something, can't remember the last part) - from the T-Rex restaurant in Disney.

Fawk that was good, would go back just to have s'more.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Funky Monkey Floridian (something, can't remember the last part) - from the T-Rex restaurant in Disney.
> 
> Fawk that was good, would go back just to have s'more.


Possibly by funky buddha brewing? I will look it up when I get a moment

They are pretty great from what I can remember. 

Cafe on the bayou was an amazing bar to drink at and the food wasn't to shabby either.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2016)

I would enjoy visiting each state and trying all the great local beers that never make it out of state. 

One can hope


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Possibly by funky buddha brewing? I will look it up when I get a moment
> 
> They are pretty great from what I can remember.
> 
> Cafe on the bayou was an amazing bar to drink at and the food wasn't to shabby either.


Will try to find it in the online menu, I'd even order some to ship here if I could!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I would enjoy visiting each state and trying all the great local beers that never make it out of state.
> 
> One can hope


Jesus that would be one serious bar crawl. Just one bar I know of has over 100 local beers on the menu.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2016)

In Alaska we like "Red" beer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2016)

@eye exaggerate 

https://funkybuddhabrewery.com/our-beers/year-round/floridian-hefeweizen

Thats what I found. I have had that on tap and it was so good. Made to kill the heat


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 25, 2016)

I can't find zig zag ultra thins anymore.  All the reviews said Elements are awesome, tons of em. Guy at the store highly recommended them. I just bought 10 packs. First roller. .glue comes undone 1/4 way in. .WTF!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I can't find zig zag ultra thins anymore.  All the reviews said Elements are awesome, tons of em. Guy at the store highly recommended them. I just bought 10 packs. First roller. .glue comes undone 1/4 way in. .WTF!


Still got ultras here. 

Ocb organic work for me. I find if they ait in my pocket all day the glue geys shitty though


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2016)

I am Kawaii af guys


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 25, 2016)

@Diabolical666 

Made me think of you.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3691165
> 
> @Diabolical666
> 
> Made me think of you.


Damn I miss her. I've stopped by TC many times and have not seen her.
<3 xo xo dia


----------



## neosapien (May 25, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3691172


----------



## mr sunshine (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Check out this pipe I made for DMT while I was bored.


----------



## april (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Check out this pipe I made for DMT while I was bored.View attachment 3691539


Dude..if ur that bored how abouts u trim/clean that dirty ass thumb nail...lol sorry ♡♡♡


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

april said:


> Dude..if ur that bored how abouts u trim/clean that dirty ass thumb nail...lol sorry ♡♡♡


Already did. I was cleaning my paraphernalia when I took that pic.


----------



## april (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Already did. I was cleaning my paraphernalia when I took that pic.


All take a dirty thumb over a dirty piece any day! ! But since both are now clean ur truly winning today...!!♡♡


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Hey thumb nails are useful tools. Toe nails not so much lol. Only thing is that I have to clean them through out the day.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

april said:


> All take a dirty thumb over a dirty piece any day! ! But since both are now clean ur truly winning today...!!♡♡


I like her pic. Did you draw it.


----------



## april (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I like her pic. Did you draw it.


No it's someone else's view of me..
Should I ask for a pic of ur toes???


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Lol no. I was a goth in high school. Black hair and nail polish. They use to call me black hole. But know I'm more into screamo, techno, and trance. Psychedelics got me into trance.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Farmer's Hat (May 26, 2016)

I just finished making another teapot. This is my favorite so far...


----------



## Farmer's Hat (May 26, 2016)

this is an older one that I gave away


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> I just finished making another teapot. This is my favorite so far...View attachment 3691778


That's cool. I need a good hobby. I'd like to learn how to blow glass. Did you use a pottery wheel to start out? Wat did u use for gloss?


----------



## Farmer's Hat (May 26, 2016)

here is one that my friend glazed. I did not like the colors, its to busy for me


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

I once made a clay Anubis statue for history class. Wasn't very good tho. Used clay from my back yard and didn't know how to cook it right


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 26, 2016)

Drinking at the bar with my meff whore Momz 
 
My old living room lol I walk in and the owner comes up to me all "hey bro, where have you been?!" Big hugs and all we talked about was weed and how he just came back from Canada. Wants me to bring him some of my cherry bomb. Been drinking here since I was 16! I love this shit hole


----------



## Farmer's Hat (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> That's cool. I need a good hobby. I'd like to learn how to blow glass. Did you use a pottery wheel to start out? Wat did u use for gloss?


Yes, i use a wheel. The glazes are beyond me. I am working in an open studio at The Evergreen College.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> here is one that my friend glazed. I did not like the colors, its to busy for meView attachment 3691792 View attachment 3691796


Looks like Pueblo pottery


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

The Pueblos used certain crushed minerals to glaze.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Drinking at the bar with my meff whore Momz
> View attachment 3691795
> My old living room lol I walk in and the owner comes up to me all "hey bro, where have you been?!" Big hugs and all we talked about was weed and how he just came back from Canada. Wants me to bring him some of my cherry bomb. Been drinking here since I was 16! I love this shit hole


From Canada Aye? I'm a " Dirty Mexico toucher"(Texas)


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

My favorite tequila


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My apologies homie. I just took a Dab lol



For life


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3691827
> For life


I'm a Aggie fan. Not much into NFL


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I noticed yer Avatar, check this outView attachment 3691838


My avi and sig is a tribute to the queen of darkness being put on slow mo. 

I figured someone has to keep it diabolical around here


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Lol the Checker Board Floor my friend. There's gotta be some black amongst the white. That pic I put up is the DMT key to knowledge that he's holding. Lucifer is the light bringer. So is DMT


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My avi and sig is a tribute to the queen of darkness being put on slow mo.
> 
> I figured someone has to keep it diabolical around here


Good idea, I miss her very much, place is to quiet.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No nig, I'm not from Canada.


What is wrong wirh being Canadian m8? 

Lel lemme go puke blah fucjin labbat ice and pl0


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

I am in such a terrible mood today. Hot damn. 

Had 3 zips jarred out bust out my bag downtown in middl3 of big crowd. I said fuck it and walked away. I aint gunna sit there picking up grass in frony of all them peoplr. 

Dude I spotted had me sit in the lobby of his office building waiting. Told him fuck off if I get beer n come back me n mu chick gunna dip. 

Best part was seeing this dude who said cool shiry n we smoked a joint. He liked the dead too. 

All in all not too bad of a Friday i reckon


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> All in all not too bad of a Friday i reckon


Thursday


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Thursday


i always thought SF was ahead of our time


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2016)

going to the beach in a bit to look at a little place right on the bay so i got somewhere to escape to on weekends.. its real cheap and its not too bad. but i probably wont be on too much this weekend.. should be a fun 4 day weekend


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Oh I also got kicked outya la


abe supercro said:


> Thursday


Well maybe it is friday. Edit thursday fuck im drunk

Me and chica hitting a movie. Fucking Crackheads "you got a smoke man?"

I have a god damn vaporizer in my hand you tweaked out dixkhead. Looks at at lady "god help us all"

Im going to go vuy a burrito and knock someone out in the bar.

I need more bourbon n fuck food just bourbon for me now


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What is wrong wirh being Canadian m8?
> 
> Lel lemme go puke blah fucjin labbat ice and pl0


Nothing at all. Canadians are some of the most interesting people I've ever met. Better than alot of Americans I know.


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> going to the beach in a bit to look at a little place right on the bay so i got somewhere to escape to on weekends.. its real cheap and its not too bad. but i probably wont be on too much this weekend.. should be a fun 4 day weekend


lol was packing up some stuff for the weekend.. had the news on for back ground noise.. the road i got to take to get down there is backed up, been for 3 hours.. so i think im going to wait it out then leave way later.. i have the bestest of luck


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2016)

@.Pinworm. 




this is insane.. 

heres the full one if you want to see how many times he slams.. this guy is a beast, thats a serious drop just to get up and keep trying it


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What is wrong wirh being Canadian m8?
> 
> Lel lemme go puke blah fucjin labbat ice and pl0


Ain't nothing wrong with being from Canada, it's just I'm not from Canada.


Dats what bitch!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nothing at all. Canadians are some of the most interesting people I've ever met. Better than alot of Americans I know.


Lol I was just fuxking around.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with being from Canada, it's just I'm not from Canada.
> 
> 
> Dats what bitch!


I like you just the wat you are. 

What's uo bro? Cat lady ran to washroom. Thinkin fuc da movie lets get naked in a public space and aee what happrns 

Damn thursdays that seem likr fridays


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I like you just the wat you are.
> 
> What's uo bro? Cat lady ran to washroom. Thinkin fuc da movie lets get naked in a public space and aee what happrns
> 
> Damn thursdays that seem likr fridays


The best drunk post Ive ever seen.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> The best drunk post Ive ever seen.


There's sure to be more.
SF rarely fails to deliver.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's sure to be more.
> SF rarely fails to deliver.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2016)

Is your Spanish name _Carlito syrichta?_



_My apologies - amateur biologist junkie._


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's sure to be more.
> SF rarely fails to deliver.


I know... He's awesome.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Chain smoking cigarettes hitting my vape thinking I should try the patch too.

Catlady said I acting to wild. Sitting in chinatown alone in a


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's sure to be more.
> SF rarely fails to deliver.


I take that as a compliment. 

So still drinking, cat lady seems content with my cats as I fool around on my phone pouring ahots and laughing. 

Even she didn't believe I was still on house arrest. Showed her the papers and ow she all oh what is gunna happen.

Fuck that bs girl lets fuxk again and worry bout that in 6 months when I am in my new home. 

Cat lady "omg you never told me you had this cat" 

Me: *smilesevily** "ya she is cute touch the fur and tell me how it feels" 

Her "you are a horrible person"


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

How people leave me alonr and end up at my house again I never know. apparently I ga e my key out? Ugh idek bout dat. 

Atleast she has big ass tittiew


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Oh I working on some ti5ty shots. All needs is her permission. Cuz like she all a cat lover can't gave thay image tarnjshrd with tits yaknowimsaiyain?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> The best drunk post Ive ever seen.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's sure to be more.
> SF rarely fails to deliver.


I hate to say "I toldja so", but . . .


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hate to say "I toldja so", but . . .


Bruh I challenge you ro find my sober oosts  

It is ok I know I am a social pariah and my posts aee all agitty drug/alcohol related posts. 

No hate, but I am much more. I have feelings n chit


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

But yes I drink way kore then normal. 

I do xlose to a gallon of hard liqour a night on topnof booze. Ya i dribk first thing in the morbing but just enough my shakes stop... when u h9od a cup of coffee at 6am but keep shaking i5w either my medical condition or I need a drink.

I cant tell what anymore so i drink. Never wnough to get slightly jaded just to stop the shakes. Its that or bwnzos.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

It's Fridat in less than 30 minutes !


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

I been off h again for a week so ya.

Other shit aside, I am at a crossroads. 

I drink less on h but the h makes me need a lot more. 

Hard choice. I am leaning on becominy a h fiend full time. Critique that as u will but imo it is harm prevention and all you real people will see that. 

I am really a nice peraon hahahav i am not at all ghuts.

I suck pray for my death. PlZ do it i want to ducking die righr jow


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's Fridat in less than 30 minutes !


Nigga u trolling me hard! 

My cata are ready to fight ur cats a meeereooooow


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's Fridat in less than 30 minutes !


Ps it feels like Saturday u bully

U never come to tc why? 

I will smoke crack and drink just for you! 

Well i smoke crack and drink but 5his time is for u m8


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

You have bail money @StonedFarmer ?

View attachment 3692401


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Most people think I act differently drunk, very untrue because I am mentally deficeient and never coherent. 

True fact ask anyone.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You have bail money @StonedFarmer ?
> 
> View attachment 3692401 )


Ya nigga i got bail money. That pic ia down. 

If we showing stacks have u seen my cock bro?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Lawywr on retainer. Look up greenspan he is my lawyer... i knoq he aint no finshaggy but i gotta do what i gotta do


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

He the best in canada m8. 

Dude dui n killed a whole familu and thay giy fot 10 years. 

I good, mine is just attempt on a bunch of peeps. 

I tink i got my money on lock


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3692423


U cheeky fuk u


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My cata are ready to fight ur cats a meeereooooow


my cats outnumber your cats.. wouldn't be fair battle. 

just don't go to kitty hell before i visit you in canada, we practically neighbors.

was that true about a cat cafe coffee house? that's where i want to party


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> my cats outnumber your cats.. wouldn't be fair battle.
> 
> just don't go to kitty hell before i visit you in canada, we practically neighbors.
> 
> was that true about a cat cafe coffee house? that's where i want to party


Dead serious rhey have a few more cat cafe throughout the city. 

Btw I have more cats then you! I may pick fun but I am an animal lover from hell. 

I have a 2 br aparentmwnt with 3 cats and a house with 3 

I also feed the local feral cats. Though yrs are related to u so


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Though yrs are related to u so


Are you saying my cats share my genetics? Like they are my progeny or something?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Hit me up abe. I do enjoy fun without alcohol or drugs. 

Come to t.o and u will have a great time, I go to some nice coffee shops and have lunch locked down. 

Not even joking with you. 

Will buy lunch coffee and ahow u my cats and possibly my grow area. U seem skeych tho prob rob me blind like a reg Michigan cat would


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you saying my cats share my genetics? Like they are my progeny or something?


Protégé? Or u using big words lil man?


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Will buy lunch coffee and ahow u my cats and possibly my grow area. U seem skeych tho prob rob me blind like a reg Michigan cat would


totally know you're kidding and you trust me


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

I will even drag hole out of his job to come get lively. 

He is cool chit


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

I miss DMT


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dead serious rhey have a few more cat cafe throughout the city.


Wonder if Detroit has any of those, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will even drag hole out of his job to come get lively.
> 
> He is cool chit


I'm driving then for sure.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> totally know you're kidding and you trust me


Trust you 100% bro. 

Offer is out there, I will even pay u for yr gas if thay is hard on ya, us canadians charge a lot lol. .

Dude u are welcome in my house anytime. Yr cool with me and know how to debate and or troll which i like. 

Im here all the time minus when i atart a placement for cooking. Then it depends. 

Come over bro. I aint scary, I am actually very shy


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

We'll see. I don't have a passport and just forgot to get the special designation on my drivers liscense when I renewed last month. Maybe I can add it easily. May take you up on offer this summer..


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Abe pm me if you really want to. 

Im gunna ca hole right now. Next month ia sound of music. Aure he wouldnt mind at all but i can ask. 

He barely respond to me as is. But i drunk call 30 times ans he answers lma9


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> We'll see. I don't have a passport and just forgot to get the special designation on my drivers liscence when I renewed last month. Maybe I can add it easily. May take you up on offer this summer..


Ya man im open any time. I can cook food or buy it from places. 

We will make the riu bbq look soft as a cashmere sweater


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Im a killer cook btw and i sell pussy every meal


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im a killer cook btw and i sell pussy every meal


I'm good with Cajun food. Good old swamp Arcadians.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

I'm sure you've got some great eateries round there. And I like cashmere.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im a killer cook btw and i sell pussy every meal


Are you sayin you are a pimp?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm good with Cajun food. Good old swamp Arcadians.


I decided to takethese replies lne fo o e

Who are you and I love cajun too. Cajun fold is amazing. A lot of french style used with a unique twist. Yes I know whah cajun really is u ignany ducks 


abe supercro said:


> Are you sayin you are a pimp?


Only part time. Scheduling is hard on me so I take a laid back approach. 

Xo aider myself more a entrepreneur


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im a killer cook btw and i sell pussy every meal


Wat kinda food are Canadians known for?wat do they like. Here its Tex Mex, BBQ, Cajun, Burgers and Spicy food.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm sure you've got some great eateries round there. And I like cashmere.


My smoked fish is my specialty.

Fish is my gold medal. Arctic char salmon and auch


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I decided to takethese replies lne fo o e
> 
> Who are you and I love cajun too. Cajun fold is amazing. A lot of french style used with a unique twist. Yes I know whah cajun really is u ignany ducks
> 
> ...


I make the best homemade Hotwings. Make my own hot sauce brew.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wat kinda food are Canadians known for?wat do they like. Here its Tex Mex, BBQ, Cajun, Burgers and Spicy food.


Ugh we have a lot of game meats and unique veggies to the northern hemisphere 

We have peameal bacon. Now ask what that is.

Btw it is not ham


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My smoked fish is my specialty.
> 
> Fish is my gold medal. Arctic char salmon and auch


You like cat fish? Fryed Cajun battered cat fish is the shit.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I make the best homemade Hotwings. Make my own hot sauce brew.


Wanna compare 

What pepper u use, do u use rice wine vinegar list go3s on. 

Dude iive food.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> You like cat fish? Fryed Cajun battered cat fish is the shit.


We get catfish here. 

Salmon spawn 5min from my hous3.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ugh we have a lot of game meats and unique veggies to the northern hemisphere
> 
> We have peameal bacon. Now ask what that is.
> 
> Btw it is not ham


Never heard of it. Is it the nether reagen of a wild animal?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

I could like a beast. 

My life is beer an food. 

I have mastered those


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Never heard of it. Is it the nether reagen of a wild animal?


Srs?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

W


StonedFarmer said:


> We get catfish here.
> 
> Salmon spawn 5min from my hous3.


Ever been on a Rattlesnake round up. Rattlesnake is the best. So is snapper turtle. Also Squirrel.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

I make hot sauce. 

Id make it a living but my friends making hit sauce have it hard. They sell wverything that has to do with it and barely break even.

Hot peppers arent a living sadly


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> W
> Ever been on a Rattlesnake round up. Rattlesnake is the best. So is snapper turtle. Also Squirrel.


I have had rattlesnake yea. Snapper i been offered but no.

One of my fav animals is kangaroo. Med rare it is a beautiful meat. Any more cooked and **vomit**


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Kangaroo steaks omg


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Btw dude u trying to argue with me? 

Why? Did i make u mad? 

Maybe im just drunk


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Wanna compare
> 
> What pepper u use, do u use rice wine vinegar list go3s on.
> 
> Dude iive food.


Cayenne, habanero, crushed red pepper, brown sugar, butter cook and mix for about an hour. Sometimes I fry up Sarano peppers with it. I grow my own peppers. Ever had Tai Chilli's?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Btw dude u trying to argue with me?
> 
> Why? Did i make u mad?
> 
> Maybe im just drunk


No dawg. I'm tweakin balls. We're just having like 3 conversations at once lol. Yer cool as fuck.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I make hot sauce.
> 
> Id make it a living but my friends making hit sauce have it hard. They sell wverything that has to do with it and barely break even.
> 
> Hot peppers arent a living sadly


I grow a pepper garden every yr and pickle most of em. I grow peppers not found in most stores. Famously hot ones. Peppers sell well down here. If its a rare type you can make $15 plus per jar.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Most of my family is Cajun. The rest from Texas country.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I grow a pepper garden every yr and pickle most of em. I grow peppers not found in most stores. Famously hot ones. Peppers sell well down here. If its a rare type you can make $15 plus per jar.


You should start a thread in the vegetable gardening section. Peppers are a great natural insecticide for all kinds of gardening.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Pure Capsaicin is also used in Tear gas and mace. You wouldn't want to touch yer eyes with some of these peppers in the millions of heat units. Cooks wear gas masks with ghost chillis


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

I love growing exotic peppers most pepper heads can't handle. Jalapenos are for pussys.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

I've been gassed with tear gas before. Can you imagine inhaling pure capsaicin. Most horrifying painful thing I've ever been exposed to.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I love growing exotic peppers most pepper heads can't handle. Jalapenos are for pussys.


Hotter than banana peppers?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Lol my favorites are Tai Chilli's, Dragoon Cayenne, Serranos, and scotch bonnets


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

no wonder you had rosey cheeks when you posted your pic.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

I use the serranos for cooking but hardly ever with the others. It's way to easy to over do it. I pickle the others and eaten straight. Usually only one. 2 of those are the top 10 hottest. Most Americans have never gone past Jalapeños. Especially Yankees lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> no wonder you had rosey cheeks when you posted your pic.


Yeah, I ate a Tai. Gave me hiccups for an hour. Then I rubbed my eyes, dumb lol. So were you from homie?


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

Well that explains it I guess cos I'm a Yankee, but I don't enjoy super hot, more like mild is just fine. My friend gave me a mega hot and told me he thot it was medium hot and I freaked out and got very pissed off, thot he tricked me, but he just was mistaken on what he had.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Yeah my dads from Michigan. Most of his food is to bland. Cajuns love spicy food. Most Texas even only mess with medium at most. I put cayenne, peppers, and Cajun hot sauce on everything.


----------



## qwizoking (May 26, 2016)

down south we make just about everything spicy lol... cayenne is essential for heat without altering flavor..a must around here, helps with digestion too

some of the exotic peppers have a more complex sweet flavor i love.
i remember as a youngin i would drink tobasco out the bottle.. oh how things have changed lol. tasty but not hot enough


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

My tounge has scorched off some of receptors


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> down south we make just about everything spicy lol... cayenne is essential for heat without altering flavor
> 
> some of the exotic peppers have a more complex sweet flavor i love.
> i remember as a youngin i would drink tobasco out the bottle.. oh how things have changed lol.


Some of the peppers are a bit bitter. Especially over 100,000 scouvill. Jalapenos are kinda sweet. Maybe capsaicin itself is bitter.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> down south we make just about everything spicy lol... cayenne is essential for heat without altering flavor
> 
> some of the exotic peppers have a more complex sweet flavor i love.
> i remember as a youngin i would drink tobasco out the bottle.. oh how things have changed lol.


My favorit hot sauce is Louisiana hot brand. It has good flavor. Main ingredient is cayenne. I don't care much for Tabasco based sauce's


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

that pablano mole sauce was a unique flavor combo when I first discovered it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> that pablano mole sauce was a unique flavor combo when I first discovered it.


Never eaten pablanos. The one pepper I'm afraid of is Ghost Chilli's.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

the mole sauce has other stuff in it, it's nutty and chocolate cinnamon


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> the mole sauce has other stuff in it, it's nutty and chocolate cinnamon


Before Europeans discovered chocolate the tribal people mixed cacao with chilli powder.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

I don't like it when my ass burns after a meal... 'afterburners'.

When i eat medium Thai food, I start sweating insane amounts.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Before Europeans discovered chocolate the tribal people mixed cacao with chilli powder.


Cacao nibs are great. add em to peanut butter, maybe honey too.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Cayenne, habanero, crushed red pepper, brown sugar, butter cook and mix for about an hour. Sometimes I fry up Sarano peppers with it. I grow my own peppers. Ever had Tai Chilli's?


Lel maybe I should start a gardening thread.

I probably grow the widest variety of hot peps on her . 

Over 15 super hots alone, not inclusing the reg hot peps. 

Fuxk growing green pepper and all that. 

Spicy green pepper lost its way to us. 

Its a new mexican chilie and is a normal green pep with heat. 

Bast

I had a post and u forgot


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Cacao nibs are great. add em to peanut butter, maybe honey too.


The Mexicans around here like to put hot sauce in there beer. Not my thing. I prefer lime and salt


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

U all auck at blowjobs


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The Mexicans around here like to put hot sauce in there beer. Not my thing. I prefer lime and salt


I do that. 

Depends on tha beer m8

Lrn2beer


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lel maybe I should start a gardening thread.
> 
> I probably grow the widest variety of hot peps on her .
> 
> ...


Lol sorry I'm a bit scatter brained. Swims in the middle of a science project.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

I wish gare was here I am di angry and he lets me get mad as fuck. 

I just need to be angry. Why do people treat me how thwy do. 

They know i wonr hit them and let them walk away bcZ i on charges. 

Why do idiots provoke ne to fight. Why?

Do i scream bitch? Till the fight tben its omg he hit me and pulled a knife/gun.

Biah this is real life. People die


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol sorry I'm a bit scatter brained. Swims in the middle of a science project.


If y say swim again i will repory ur ass so hard. 

I cook Crack and make mdma for a living swim thay fgt


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Wouldn't of thought Canadians liked spicy foods. And what do you know of Mexican food lol. Northern Mexican food is to bland for me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

U rememver mu firsy year in organic chem.

So mant cute asian chicks my head exploded


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wouldn't of thought Canadians liked spicy foods. And what do you know of Mexican food lol. Northern Mexican food is to bland for me.


Dude i make hit sauce. My sat breakfeadt is traditional huevos rancheros


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> If y say swim again i will repory ur ass so hard.
> 
> I cook Crack and make mdma for a living swim thay fgt


Lol sorry ime used to the DMT-nexus. I'm wired on good crystal dope cooking up DMT, my favorite.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Kekeke canadians love it m8. 

I wanna go smash a fuckers teeth in. 

Who calls someone fat? Nigga i am a lityle chublistic but not fat. 

Fuxker wont wven xome out anymore


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Kekeke canadians love it m8.
> 
> I wanna go smash a fuckers teeth in.
> 
> ...


I'm fat for sure. Damn Seroquil


----------



## qwizoking (May 26, 2016)

i know its not exactly the best, but i throw some hot sauce in a tecate diablo for breakfast lol..best thing ever


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol sorry ime used to the DMT-nexus. I'm wired on good crystal dope cooking up DMT, my favorite.


O shit dmt nexus? Me too bro <3 i am there too and shroomery. .

I mod on bl btw in the lounge. 

If ur cool on them sites i got ur back man. Trust me ill review u4 posts nd i got u. 

I hols a drunken sway here.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i know its not exactly the best, but i throw some hot sauce in a tecate diablo for breakfast lol..best thing ever


Tecate needs it bro


----------



## qwizoking (May 26, 2016)

you got a good michelada recipe by chance?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm fat for sure. Damn Seroquil


Lemme know ur sn and if u on bl ur cooler the. Fuck. I only fuck with lounge rats tho eh

But if u a lounge rat and these loaers harass u. Don't wo4ry it ur not being an ass i will guide u. 

Tnt is much the lounge/the pub etc... tl is much harder or used to be.

Ill be on tc for bl soon. Just fetting high


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> you got a good michelada recipe by chance?


U crazy brah


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2016)

Naw i sont drink that normally... 

Im finicky thay way


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> O shit dmt nexus? Me too bro <3 i am there too and shroomery. .
> 
> I mod on bl btw in the lounge.
> 
> ...


I prefer rollitup for its forum and the nexus for the knowledge. It's realy hard to advance on the nexus. They're all about the facts, rollitup is everything goes. Love it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowninf whateva in going on tl tc in a moment. I got no shirft amd im a fatty ao ya


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

My latest extraction is fucked. I am starting to hate Acacia. Gonna switch to mimosa


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Drowninf whateva in going on tl tc in a moment. I got no shirft amd im a fatty ao ya


Lol I'm walking around in my boxers making DMT lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I prefer rollitup for its forum and the nexus for the knowledge. It's realy hard to advance on the nexus. They're all about the facts, rollitup is everything goes. Love it


So you just a lurker or? 

I am a mod on nexus and bluelight. I just got off a 7 day ban from bl for calling the ghetto a "modern day zoo"

I trawl harder on them


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My latest extraction is fucked. I am starting to hate Acacia. Gonna switch to mimosa


It isn't that great imo. 

But i go easy way for it all yakno?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol I'm walking around in my boxers making DMT lol.


During a tornado warning at that. Might have to duck into my felony closet lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Ask qwizo for advice. 


That nukka is smart. And he likes narcotics so win win


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

U scared to gimme ur sn? 

I am like the only lounge rat in canada. So fuck you too m8

Dis be war


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Minus the notavke few 

Fuc is that u?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So you just a lurker or?
> 
> I am a mod on nexus and bluelight. I just got off a 7 day ban from bl for calling the ghetto a "modern day zoo"
> 
> I trawl harder on them


I've made a few post on nexus but its hard when 95% of the forums are closed to me. I've read thousands of the nexus's post tho. I was on there earlier brushing up on NMT separation


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> U scared to gimme ur sn?
> 
> I am like the only lounge rat in canada. So fuck you too m8
> 
> Dis be war


It's Drowning-man. Cuz I can't swim lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I've made a few post on nexus but its hard when 95% of the forums are closed to me. I've read thousands of the nexus's post tho. I was on there earlier brushing up on NMT separation


Ugh nexus is a great forum and tons of intelligemt people. 

Much different atmosphere then here. 

Question is are you a lounge rat? I onky fuxk with lounge rats


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So you just a lurker or?
> 
> I am a mod on nexus and bluelight. I just got off a 7 day ban from bl for calling the ghetto a "modern day zoo"
> 
> I trawl harder on them


I rumage through blue light, shroomery, and reddit on google searches some times. Which is yer favorite forum outs the ones discussed?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Aint heard of you. Might have skimmed posts but I am intoxicated a lot. 

I am up on a bunch of sites


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I rumage through blue light, shroomery, and reddit on google searches some times. Which is yer favorite forum outs the ones discussed?


Ya the lounge is a different game. 

TnT is nothing that thw lounge was back in jts prime. I been a member there since 2003 find me lol i just got banned a while baxk and itsidted

I miss totse and all the spinoffs.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

Whats the definition of lounge rat? I've heard the saying. I spend every day on the drug forums and endless google searches.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Half of bl is troll posts nowadays. 

I remember meeting members and raving all weekend. 

I miss the good internets


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Whats the definition of lounge rat? I've heard the saying. I spend every day on the drug forums and endless google searches.


Lounge rats are similar to tnt posters. 

But we been around a lot longer 2001 is wh3b i first joined and it wasnt wven what we call bl. 

Lounge rats are a unique crew. Autism is strong


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

My current sn is a 2003 and I am sn mod 

I did my time. Probably be perma anned soon tho


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya the lounge is a different game.
> 
> TnT is nothing that thw lounge was back in jts prime. I been a member there since 2003 find me lol i just got banned a while baxk and itsidted
> 
> I miss totse and all the spinoffs.


First forum I joined was nexus a year ago. I joined here about a month ago. I like to learn from ordinary people. My knowledge of organic chemistry has grown greatly. I have hundreds of dollars worth of kitchen chem supplies bought mostly from local stores but I have some legit scientific tools bought online


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

I mostly fuck with bluelight but i dont go out of dc and tl

Anymore and i get a ban so quick.

I love bl if you know who to ask they the best. Hard community to get into now thay they locked tl to viewers. 

I am a shitpoaster at heart ao ya


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> First forum I joined was nexus a year ago. I joined here about a month ago. I like to learn from ordinary people. My knowledge of organic chemistry has grown greatly. I have hundreds of dollars worth of kitchen chem supplies bought mostly from local stores but I have some legit scientific tools bought online


Oh u def aint a lounge rat. 

If u ever get into tl lemme know. 

Ill ban u fpr fun m8


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My current sn is a 2003 and I am sn mod
> 
> I did my time. Probably be perma anned soon tho


Wish I could reply to all the more interesting post on nexus bud damn, I graded low on the test so I'm a damn sprout. Posted a few questions but didn't get the answers I needed.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh u def aint a lounge rat.
> 
> If u ever get into tl lemme know.
> 
> Ill ban u fpr fun m8


Gotta start somewhere. A year ago I had a dream about dmt and that started my quest for the holy grail. In that time I've done extractions on half a dozen different plants. 5-HO-dmt is wanna my faves


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wish I could reply to all the more interesting post on nexus bud damn, I graded low on the test so I'm a damn sprout. Posted a few questions but didn't get the answers I needed.


Lol we got people here can that help you. 

Any chem ? Ask cannabear annie or qwizo. Hell sm can help here too. 

We have a great crew of intellectual posters here. It is better then nexus but a much siff forum..

Bl still kills us with posters bht they are much largwr and there poaters are fuxking killas if u know who to talk to. 

Only forum i been on thay has multi page thread based on dead members. 

A whole forum based on them. 

Rip every on3 in the shrine.  i lost a lot of people i thougrj werr fri3nds


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Gotta start somewhere. A year ago I had a dream about dmt and that started my quest for the holy grail. In that time I've done extractions on half a dozen different plants. 5-HO-dmt is wanna my faves


I wont ban ya m8. I a goos admin. 

Worst i do is change text in posts. I am against banning cuz i am a balla


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Eats burrito and pukes

Well back to reeeeeal ity

**begins singing**


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I wont ban ya m8. I a goos admin.
> 
> Worst i do is change text in posts. I am against banning cuz i am a balla


Rollitup is also good for chatting. The nexus is like a 10 chronicle Encyclopedia. They talk the least shit of all the forums. I said fuck once and they busted my ass. Alot of them are paranoid types though. People are very open here. Some of them even hang in real life. That's awesome.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

Fucking Acacia. Wish I had dry ice and Xylene. God dam NMT.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Rollitup is also good for chatting. The nexus is like a 10 chronicle Encyclopedia. They talk the least shit of all the forums. I said fuck once and they busted my ass. Alot of them are paranoid types though. People are very open here. Some of them even hang in real life. That's awesome.


Diff attitude. I mof there as well. Get to know me I will pass u my sn. 

I screw around on forums a lot. This is just one of me so to speak. 

Opiophile was my home for a while. Trust my ass is around the interwebs. I aint just a drunken fuck face. 

I matured and prefer this style of garbage posting over serious chem or plant talk. Notice I never leave tnt. I've never been bete before lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

If i atart a coke tecrystalization tbre where dkes it go? Wait qk thag ur nigha. He got the pearly pearly that ur girl wears


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Diff attitude. I mof there as well. Get to know me I will pass u my sn.
> 
> I screw around on forums a lot. This is just one of me so to speak.
> 
> ...


I know opiophile. The nexus right? I'm guising you've done some DMT extractions. My favorit is a Cybs STB with Xylene then fasa. Is mimosa easier to extract? It's so expensive but ima give it a try in a couple weeks.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)

Yea you go to bed now, you're using up the whole websites bandwidth. The server crashed three times since you been back


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)

I make some mean coffee extracts


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

Iv


StonedFarmer said:


> Diff attitude. I mof there as well. Get to know me I will pass u my sn.
> 
> I screw around on forums a lot. This is just one of me so to speak.
> 
> ...


I've learned almost everything I can from nexus. Hasn't been anything new in the extraction treads un a couple except from newbs. I wish I could help them but can't post. I should be higher than a sprout. I know about as much as the vets except advanced knowledge of scientific equipment use and use of rare solvents.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yea you go to bed now, you're using up the whole websites bandwidth. The server crashed three times since you been back


Me or the Canadian? I like using a French press.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Me or the Canadian? I like using a French press.


French press is good, but I don't like cleaning them. I just do pour over and chuck filter out.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)

Back to Netflix. cheers


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Pop dat pussy gurl yaaaah


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pop dat pussy gurl yaaaah


So WATS Canadian pussy like?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yea you go to bed now, you're using up the whole websites bandwidth. The server crashed three times since you been back


Did I do that?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So WATS Canadian pussy like?


Pretty polite


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pretty polite


Lol, Canadians. The most polite people on earth.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol, Canadians. The most polite people on earth.View attachment 3692626


But they did defeat the US and throrted our invasion of Canada during the war of 1812 by a butch of woodsman using guerilla warfare.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3692298


You gave that lemur some of your caramel stick didn't you!! LOL



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hate to say "I toldja so", but . . .


LMFBO


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)

What's "changa"? Saw you had it on an Obama meme too


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## 420God (May 27, 2016)

Omg, I was just at the junkyard and there was a customer following me and one of the yard guys around. He kept repeating "would you look at that". Not even kidding.


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 27, 2016)

420God said:


> Omg, I was just at the junkyard and there was a customer following me and one of the yard guys around. He kept repeating "would you look at that". Not even kidding.



Sounds like edbassmaster!

Or some one copying him.


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3692826


Would ya look at that? look at it.


----------



## 420God (May 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Would ya look at that? look at it.
> View attachment 3692835


Dude, I tried so hard not to laugh at him. It was weird and funny at the same time. It was an older gentlemen and I don't think he realized how much he said it. Every time he saw a car he thought was too nice to be there. "Would you look at that"


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2016)

420God said:


> Dude, I tried so hard not to laugh at him. It was weird and funny at the same time. It was an older gentlemen and I don't think he realized how much he said it. Every time he saw a car he thought was too nice to be there. "Would you look at that"


You should have walked up to him and said "ikr, look at it!" and then burnt off.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)

""


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2016)

420God said:


> Dude, I tried so hard not to laugh at him. It was weird and funny at the same time. It was an older gentlemen and I don't think he realized how much he said it. Every time he saw a car he thought was too nice to be there. "Would you look at that"


But did you look at that?


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> ""


You okie dokie ?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> You okie dokie ?


Yeah, it's just that I went back to that thread and it said that I had "insufficient privileges" to post. I felt kind of left out, as if I didn't have what it takes


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Yeah, it's just that I went back to that thread and it said that I had "insufficient privileges" to post. I felt kind of left out, as if I didn't have what it takes


Oh I get it lol !! I thought you were like idk heartbroken over something important haha


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh I get it lol !! I thought you were like idk heartbroken over something important haha


Ha! All good 

Congrats on the natural way, btw, tough girl!


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Ha! All good
> 
> Congrats on the natural way, btw, tough girl!


Thank you
That hurt like a bitch and it was damn long too 
But I'd do it again honestly that moment where they place you on your chest is all worth the pain


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

I teally hope the rain arrives soon. 

28c according to my phine but this humidity is hurting. 

Finished class at 12pm and just got in from pet store shoppin. O and I ate in the park.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 28, 2016)

Im swimming today, It's hot af.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2016)

I caught a nice rainbow yesterday. Didn't realize the tail was all fucked up until i was bbq'ing it


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I caught a nice rainbow yesterday. Didn't realize the tail was all fucked up until i was bbq'ing it
> View attachment 3693964


You should give me that trout. It's obviously GMO, therefore not safe for human consumption


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You should give me that trout. It's obviously GMO, therefore not safe for human consumption


 Love the Monsanto-logo tail. I predict fish tail banner towing will be the next genetic advertising boom.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Insat where are ykh right now? 

I get this whole bs of on a bus well the bus could be in montreal for all I know. I atart yelling where and people gry mad. 

Wtf do people not understand the engliah language.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Love the Monsanto-logo tail. I predict fish tail banner towing will be the next genetic advertising boom.


Dude u on a roll


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Shaun Livingston was surgical with that bitch.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I caught a nice rainbow yesterday. Didn't realize the tail was all fucked up until i was bbq'ing it
> View attachment 3693964


i was swimming and had the munchies.. i bit that corner off


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

getting ready for work.. good morning pot monsters


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I caught a nice rainbow yesterday. Didn't realize the tail was all fucked up until i was bbq'ing it
> View attachment 3693964


I love fishing for Chanel cat


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 3, 2016)

i like fried catfish tails. munch on em like pringles


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Nothing better than fresh cat fish. It's a bitch to clean them tho


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 3, 2016)

Rain...rain...go the fuck away!Please go away for another day!
Of course it does this crap just as I've started my own business...I can't work in the rain!
It's been raining for 2 almost 3 weeks straight.It's usually 100 damn degrees!I ain't been fishing in weeks!It's fucked up my garden,making my yard muddy,flooding my neighborhood...both entrances have about 2-3ft of water..my truck and jeep will make it but my wife's car truck dodge thing she drives will not.Poor woman had to stay at her momma's till the water went down..hehehe!I went and got her yesterday during a lull in the rain BUT NOW IT'S BACK AGAIN!Fuck,Fuck,Fucking Rain!Theres more bitchin to be done but I'll spare y'all.I'll be alright I guess.L8R


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i like fried catfish tails. munch on em like pringles


Was my grandma's favorite thing to do when we'd catch a mess of cats


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

B166ER420 said:


> Rain...rain...go the fuck away!Please go away for another day!
> Of course it does this crap just as I've started my own business...I can't work in the rain!
> It's been raining for 2 almost 3 weeks straight.It's usually 100 damn degrees!I ain't been fishing in weeks!It's fucked up my garden,making my yard muddy,flooding my neighborhood...both entrances have about 2-3ft of water..my truck and jeep will make it but my wife's car truck dodge thing she drives will not.Poor woman had to stay at her momma's till the water went down..hehehe!I went and got her yesterday during a lull in the rain BUT NOW IT'S BACK AGAIN!Fuck,Fuck,Fucking Rain!Theres more bitchin to be done but I'll spare y'all.I'll be alright I guess.L8R


That's how it's been for me. My moms veggie garden literally got washed away. 


Btw nice sig, I'm a big Cowboys fan.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 3, 2016)

yea i heard we've just been getting blasted. one of my spots in bastrop is pretty well flooded.
luckily ive been on the east coast the past week. nervous to see what ill be returning home to


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm a die hard too...through the losses and the many,many wins!

Yeah man this rain is killing me I'm sure if you watch the news in the U.S. you've probably been seeing all the flooding here in Texas.Thank God it hasn't flooded the houses in my hood,just other hoods in the area.It just been raining so hard and long that the ground is saturated and people's trees are falling onto and in to their homes then the damn rain ruins eveything.It sucks,whole neighborhoods are being trashed by a few ft of water.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yea i heard we've just been getting blasted. one of my spots in bastrop is pretty well flooded.
> luckily ive been on the east coast the past week. nervous to see what ill be returning home to


DUUUDE.....it's been wet!Hope all is good when you get back.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's how it's been for me. My moms veggie garden literally got washed away.
> 
> 
> Btw nice sig, I'm a big Cowboys fan.


Damn!Sorry bout the garden.



GO COWBOYS!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

B166ER420 said:


> Damn!Sorry bout the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> GO COWBOYS!


Check it out, it's my moms backyard


----------



## SpecialbrewMike (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My dick smells like a hangover.


Why has it been out on the piss ??


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Check it out, it's my moms backyard
> View attachment 3698679


Holy Moses!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

B166ER420 said:


> Holy Moses!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


F'n singlemalt


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 5, 2016)

this thread need a bump
and always good to see you around B166ER


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

What a dilemma, do I cook carnitas for dinner or head to the bar for free A/C and let someone else cook? The heat is just beginning this summer but I have to go out anyway so I could pick up the tortillas and have carnitas tomorrow and not have to go anywhere.

Let's see who is playing at the ball park


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What a dilemma, do I cook carnitas for dinner or head to the bar for free A/C and let someone else cook? The heat is just beginning this summer but I have to go out anyway so I could pick up the tortillas and have carnitas tomorrow and not have to go anywhere.
> 
> Let's see who is playing at the ball park


bar food and and a shot of crown with an ice cold beer on the side sounds about right


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> bar food and and a shot of crown with an ice cold beer on the side sounds about right


Yeah but then carnitas! The old lady had the home made corn torts so what's a girl to do.


That's pork lard


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah but then carnitas! The old lady had the home made corn torts so what's a girl to do.
> View attachment 3700631
> 
> That's not liquid that's pork lard


yummm


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yummm


The house smells so good and I keep peeking.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The house smells so good and I keep peeking.


im going to need some over nighted to me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im going to need some over nighted to me


You come visit.


----------



## dux (Jun 5, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I love fishing for Chanel cat


I fish weekly for catfish in the summer and I love catching channels but the flatheads are even more addicting!! In my area a 20lb channel is a good one, but the flatties get 60lb plus!! They are the apex predator in my rivers and like large live bait or 1-2lb chunks of fresh cut bait..

Just a bad ass night fish..


I'll only keep smaller channels for the fryer


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 5, 2016)

@StonedFarmer what happened bro? Your boyfriend LeBron James looking like a bitch.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @StonedFarmer what happened bro? Your boyfriend LeBron James looking like a bitch.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @StonedFarmer what happened bro? Your boyfriend LeBron James looking like a bitch.


Man I turned that shit off in the third

They really let me down. 

I will hols out hope and say they can do it but I aint drunk enough to believe that yet


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Man I turned that shit off in the third
> 
> They really let me down.
> 
> I will hols out hope and say they can do it but I aint drunk enough to believe that yet


..they couldnt do it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ..they couldnt do it


I have dreams you know


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 6, 2016)

Well, there's your answer


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Man I turned that shit off in the third
> 
> They really let me down.
> 
> I will hols out hope and say they can do it but I aint drunk enough to believe that yet


Told ya so. But, I'm not one to brag about being right so Im just going to say..*IN YOUR FUCKING FACE*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Told ya so. But, I'm not one to brag about being right so Im just going to say..*IN YOUR FUCKING FACE*


Jays still doing good in baseball so I am ok. 

And I didn't get in trouble once today for Snelling like weed


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

Just finished mopping my floor. I mopped myself into a corner with my computer, dumbass.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Just finished mopping my floor. I mopped myself into a corner with my computer, dumbass.


haha stuck forever


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> haha stuck forever


I promised myself a drink when I got done. So it certainly feels like an eternity


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I promised myself a drink when I got done. So it certainly feels like an eternity


can someone help u get out of the coner?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2016)

ebgood said:


> can someone help u get out of the coner?


David Blaine?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

ebgood said:


> can someone help u get out of the coner?


She could walk backwards tord the door and mop away her foot prints as she goes.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> She could walk backwards tord the door and mop away her foot prints as she goes.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

ebgood said:


> can someone help u get out of the coner?


Luckily I had a joint. My Type A shut the fuck up after I smoked it. I was then able to wait while the floor dried (thank you 10% humidity and 110 temp) and my beer slushie is now working it's magic 



Drowning-Man said:


> She could walk backwards tord the door and mop away her foot prints as she goes.


Yes I can but it always feels like cheating. That's my OCD speaking.

@srh88


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Wizards are known to get easily constipated and have occaisional fascist tendencies. They are rarely wrong so they finally shit when they are. They also love a good cage match, even imaginary tifts. I love wizards, especially stubborn ones. Their favorite expressions are, how dare you and abracadabra.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Wizards are known to get easily constipated and have occaisional fascist tendencies. They are rarely wrong so they finally shit when they are. They also love a good cage match, even imaginary ones. I love wizards, especially stubborn ones. Their favorite expressions are, how dare you and abracadabra.


I got me a Blue Wizard


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Wizards are known to get easily constipated and have occaisional fascist tendencies. They are rarely wrong so they finally shit when they are. They also love a good cage match, even imaginary tifts. I love wizards, especially stubborn ones. Their favorite expressions are, how dare you and abracadabra.


Do they weigh as much as a duck?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got me a Blue Wizard


Welcome back. <3


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got me a Blue Wizard


I've been wondering about you and your blue wizard.Welcome back dia.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got me a Blue Wizard


Do you have a picture?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Do they weigh as much as a duck?
> View attachment 3701469


When I'm wizard mode, I quack like a duck. About 180 lbs


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> When I'm wizard mode, I quack like a duck. About 180 lbs


That's a big fucking duck!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Do you have a picture?


Sorry...evil doesnt photograph:/


----------



## neosapien (Jun 6, 2016)

Awhile back I went to work sick as fuck with food poisoning or some kind of quick fucked bug. I'm so dehydrated and just puking and dry heaving everywhere that I decide to walk down into the customers woods as to not make a scene with my wretchedness. Suddenly as I entered the thicket I came across a family of beavers just staring at me. We stood there for a good minute calmly looking at each other. They then slowly scampered away and I started puking again and I then finished the job and called the rest of the day off sick. But after some years reflecting on this I've come to the conclusion that I was just really fucked up and had hallucinations of beavers in the woods. Lol. Jibber Jabber.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Do you have a picture?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Awhile back I went to work sick as fuck with food poisoning or some kind of quick fucked bug. I'm so dehydrated and just puking and dry heaving everywhere that I decide to walk down into the customers woods as to not make a scene with my wretchedness. Suddenly as I entered the thicket I came across a family of beavers just staring at me. We stood there for a good minute calmly looking at each other. They then slowly scampered away and I started puking again and I then finished the job and called the rest of the day off sick. But after some years reflecting on this I've come to the conclusion that I was just really fucked up and had hallucinations of beavers in the woods. Lol. Jibber Jabber.


Maybe they were hyperdimintional beavers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Sorry...evil doesnt photograph:/


Good to see you girl.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Maybe they were hyperdimintional beavers.


I will fucking kill you if talk smack on my fucking beavers. And according to google "hyperdiminitional beavers" aren't a real thing. They're fake like dinosaurs and squirters.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to see you girl.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2016)

It rained out and now my driveway is covered in a slick of caterpillar shit and pollen. It's like an inch deep in some spots. How the hell do those little bastards shit so much?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> They're fake like dinosaurs and squirters.


I've never seen a dinosaur.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've never seen a dinosaur.


Cuz they're fake man! Just something the Jews buried in 1924!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got me a Blue Wizard


Dia!! Hey doll


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I will fucking kill you if talk smack on my fucking beavers. And according to google "hyperdiminitional beavers" aren't a real thing. They're fake like dinosaurs and squirters.


Was just joshing you dawg.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Cuz they're fake man! Just something the Jews buried in 1924!


Jews did this 100 yrs ago? Figures, they are wizards, I've met a few.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 6, 2016)

Where'd the fight thread go?! That's fucked. Oh hey dia, we missed you. Bring back the fight thread you pussies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Jews did this 100 yrs ago? Figures, they are wizards, I've met a few.
> View attachment 3701519


Izzat kosher or at least parve?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Where'd the fight thread go?!


@Chunky Stool fkd up and tagged rolli in the first post. It was his abort plan in case he was getting his ass whooped.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2016)

Absolute power rules, absolutely. 
@rollitup won the fight.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Any of you guys ever use magic truffles before?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat kosher or at least parve?


Me thinks, No. But you can contact these guys, or UofM, and find out the details. Maybe a rabbi has since become involved. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/14/mastodon-bones-michigan-_n_6467974.html

That's a Mastodon they found in my state last year. It was every cool of them to donate the remains to UofM and not take the paycheck.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got me a Blue Wizard


Hello.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Sorry...evil doesnt photograph:/


Welcome back, I missed you, but I think I mentioned that hun.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

ugh i hate not being in my neck of the woods

im not even far from home.
id give $50 fpr a fuckin reggie blunt right now


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ugh i hate not being in my neck of the woods
> 
> im not even far from home.
> id give $50 fpr a fuckin reggie blunt right now


I remember the days of $5 blunts.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

thats still the norm..
i mean people call it a blunt.. get you .7 in a rillo of dody
or like 3gs of reg (mex)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

It's cheaper to just do it yer self. I can't roll for shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

lol ya, i grow bud. got people that would give me bud...

i just aint got none on me and aint in Austin or my area right now. san Marcos, elgin, cedar park Georgetown that kinda shit

youd think it ld be easy to snatch some, but people are are sketched here.
come on white boy in a benz in the hood, you should know what time it is.. pretty sure i dont look like a cop


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

That


qwizoking said:


> lol ya, i grow bud. got people that would give me bud...
> 
> i just aint got none on me and aint in Austin or my area right now. san Marcos, elgin, cedar park Georgetown that kinda shit
> 
> ...


S what the hood is for drugs lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

to be fair, o didnt try very hard..
im sure i could ask a random dude parked at a gas station or some shit
buuuut.. i dont feel like moving 
so really i cant complain. i want it to magically appear in my hand

ive been up dor a couple days, i should just go to sleep


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol ya, i grow bud. got people that would give me bud...
> 
> i just aint got none on me and aint in Austin or my area right now. san Marcos, elgin, cedar park Georgetown that kinda shit
> 
> ...


Were you at right now?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

right now im driving.. somewhere a little north of ft worth
just bullshitting really. going home tomorrow
back to work again.. im slacking

maybe ill get a drink, but i dont wanna..
no energy for nothing


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> right now im driving.. somewhere a little north of ft worth
> just bullshitting really. going home tomorrow
> back to work again.. im slacking
> 
> ...


Get some clear, that should help for work.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

lol, i hate that shit. plus its not like my work is physical


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol, i hate that shit. plus its not like my work is physical


What do you do?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol, i hate that shit. plus its not like my work is physical


I like it to much that's my problem. I like psychedelics more tho lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2016)

@abe supercro 
Check it dude. Remember how my dad was born right by you and...... Ah anyways. I'm gonna pm you


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

help people and dont get appreciated.. in fact, im evil

make pharmaceuticals...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd trust you over big pharma any day. You ever visit college station?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> help people and dont get appreciated.. in fact, im evil
> 
> make pharmaceuticals...


You're appreciated. You grow and toke sativa, that's the opposite of evil.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

I like to make and turn people onto DMT. Is that evil?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

hey abe..
my toe is almost healed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I like to make and turn people onto DMT. Is that evil?


I like doing that with crack, the end results are much more thrilling and heart breaking.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I like doing that with crack, the end results are much more thrilling and heart breaking.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

I remember the days when kids were being turned on to Robitussin.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 7, 2016)

dxm really aint bad


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dxm really aint bad


LoL 

Ill settle for a line of coca and a swim in the pool after work today. 

Probably several lines


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dxm really aint bad


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

So, I'm revegging a flowering plant for the first time. I almost wiped out my amazing og kush pheno with a shitty white widow pheno, because they look SO similar white in veg. I wanted to guarantee my og genetics didn't go extinct, so I one lady out of flower that was almost 5 weeks in, with tight buds covered in frost. She's been a little over 3 weeks back in veg, and it's so strange to see frosty buds unravel to let vegetative growth and new leaves come through. Have you guys done this before, and how did it turn out?


----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, I'm revegging a flowering plant for the first time. I almost wiped out my amazing og kush pheno with a shitty white widow pheno, because they look SO similar white in veg. I wanted to guarantee my og genetics didn't go extinct, so I one lady out of flower that was almost 5 weeks in, with tight buds covered in frost. She's been a little over 3 weeks back in veg, and it's so strange to see frosty buds unravel to let vegetative growth and new leaves come through. Have you guys done this before, and how did it turn out?



they do just fine, although they need a lot of support if you plan on growing it out. super easy to train if thats your thing.

ime 'monster cropped' plants are much easier to control than regular cuts, with super cropping and some tying down. 

*edit although ive noticed before youre more of a sog guy, this still benefits as any branch will root quickly as they just arent nearly rigid as a normal grown plant.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2016)

dangledo said:


> they do just fine, although they need a lot of support if you plan on growing it out. super easy to train if thats your thing.
> 
> ime 'monster cropped' plants are much easier to control than regular cuts, with super cropping and some tying down.
> 
> View attachment 3701804


Fathers Day Bouquets!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 7, 2016)

i love revegging
bush like crazy


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got me a Blue Wizard


dia, babe, welcome back!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 7, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Absolute power rules, absolutely.
> @rollitup won the fight.


Well, you can win your fight if you really want to. There are many laxatives and stool softeners out today, some of them natural, that will help you ease your pain, and excrete all of those hard stools that are causing you to grit your teeth so much.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Well, you can win your fight if you really want to. There are many laxatives and stool softeners out today, some of them natural, that will help you ease your pain, and excrete all of those hard stools that are causing you to grit your teeth so much.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 7, 2016)

That's OK, you can call me by my first name.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow 'Merica 

https://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

dangledo said:


> they do just fine, although they need a lot of support if you plan on growing it out. super easy to train if thats your thing.
> 
> ime 'monster cropped' plants are much easier to control than regular cuts, with super cropping and some tying down.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, bushy ladies, bro! Thanks for the advice. I'm hoping to be able to clone this revegged og in another 3-4 weeks and makes more moms. Glad to hear that it works just fine. I don't get a lot of firsts anymore, so this is kind of exciting...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous, bushy ladies, bro! Thanks for the advice. I'm hoping to be able to clone this revegged og in another 3-4 weeks and makes more moms. Glad to hear that it works just fine. I don't get a lot of firsts anymore, so this is kind of exciting...


I just finished harvesting & unfortunately that's when I determine whom is a keeper.
One Pheno of WWxBB and another of a mystery seed I found at the post office were the two keepers.
This is what the cloner looks like now.
 

This has worked before (under cruder conditions) - Fingers crossed.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just finished harvesting & unfortunately that's when I determine whom is a keeper.
> One Pheno of WWxBB and another of a mystery seed I found at the post office were the two keepers.
> This is what the cloner looks like now.
> View attachment 3702065 View attachment 3702069
> ...


Old Gregg is the shit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just finished harvesting & unfortunately that's when I determine whom is a keeper.
> One Pheno of WWxBB and another of a mystery seed I found at the post office were the two keepers.
> This is what the cloner looks like now.
> View attachment 3702065 View attachment 3702069
> ...


It has worked for me but slowly. I've had them take as many as 3 months to root (that was a special case). Keep the water in the 60's my clones seemed to take best at that temp. For me heat was the limiting factor.

Best of luck on this


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I like doing that with crack, the end results are much more thrilling and heart breaking.


Word on the street is that your sancho LeBron James is going to take another shit on the court today.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, I'm revegging a flowering plant for the first time. I almost wiped out my amazing og kush pheno with a shitty white widow pheno, because they look SO similar white in veg. I wanted to guarantee my og genetics didn't go extinct, so I one lady out of flower that was almost 5 weeks in, with tight buds covered in frost. She's been a little over 3 weeks back in veg, and it's so strange to see frosty buds unravel to let vegetative growth and new leaves come through. Have you guys done this before, and how did it turn out?


Ive revegged a total of 7 plants, lost 2. they all revegged but I forgot to water the two that i lost .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

this is the last one I revegged .bag seed gsc. Super dank tricom covered bitch. I had to keep her .


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, folks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hi, folks.


Hi, welcome to RIU, do we know you?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Hi, welcome to RIU, do we know you?


Thanks. Probably not, I just joined a few hours ago.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Thanks. Probably not, I just joined a few hours ago.


LOL that's what they all say!

Seriously though most newbies don't post in TnT almost immediately. I was hoping you might be a sock of someone I've missed and heard was over at GC.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Thanks. Probably not, I just joined a few hours ago.


And you decided to say hi in this random thread? 

Hi, welcome to RIU. 




Give me a few, I'm probably going to ask you one question.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that's what they all say!
> 
> Seriously though most newbies don't post in TnT almost immediately. I was hoping you might be a sock of someone I've missed and heard was over at GC.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Does any one know what this is? I was breaking up some Mexican brick and I found what looks like a ball of resin. Never seen that before.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> And you decided to say hi in this random thread?
> 
> Hi, welcome to RIU.
> 
> ...


Someone suggested that I might like it in here. 

@Drowning-Man - It does look like resin, yep, or maybe some sort of tar...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Someone suggested that I might like it in here.
> 
> @Drowning-Man - It does look like resin, yep, or maybe some sort of tar...


Inside a solid bud?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Inside a solid bud?


It is very odd.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Someone suggested that I might like it in here.
> 
> @Drowning-Man - It does look like resin, yep, or maybe some sort of tar...


Nothing rong jumping in feat first. I did


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It is very odd.


Has any one ever seen that before?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Does any one know what this is? I was breaking up some *Mexican brick* and I found what looks like a ball of resin. Never seen that before.View attachment 3702174


Could be bird shit, a decomposed bug, grease, a raisin, maybe a mouse eye?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Does any one know what this is? I was breaking up some Mexican brick and I found what looks like a ball of resin. Never seen that before.View attachment 3702174


Anything you imagine will eventually end up in brick weed. I'd toss that clump out, looks like turds or rotten berries.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Anything you imagine will eventually end up in brick weed. I'd toss that clump out, looks like turds or rotten berries.


Ok thanks thought I hit gold. Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

It was in the middle of a complete compact bud that's why I was curious


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Smells like resin


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Anything you imagine will eventually end up in brick weed. I'd toss that clump out, looks like turds or rotten berries.


That's true. I've pulled all sorts of things out of brick/compressed stuff, and from inside older video game consoles, too....hairballs, ancient bits of food, an acrylic fingernail, mummified roaches, etc.etc.
One time I had an NES deck with a very particular rattle. Turned out to be a petrified Dorito rattling around inside. People can be n-a-s-t-y.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Anything you imagine will eventually end up in brick weed. I'd toss that clump out, looks like turds or rotten berries.


 Back in high school my buddy had found soda can tabs, part of an ear of corn, a dead mouse and cash, a few $20's, in bricks. Those were some of the memorable things. ..lots and lots of other crap. Don't miss those days. I'd probably extract it if I could only get brick now.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Ha ha without you guys I probably woulda smoked it. Thanks you from saving me guys.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I probably woulda smoked it.


Boosh


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just finished harvesting & unfortunately that's when I determine whom is a keeper.
> One Pheno of WWxBB and another of a mystery seed I found at the post office were the two keepers.
> This is what the cloner looks like now.
> View attachment 3702065 View attachment 3702069
> ...


I didn't think it was possible to clone a plant in flower! I'm sitting here waiting for my flowering girl to completely reveg before attempting to clone her. I think I may follow your lead to see if I can clone part of her right where she is. This is kinda fun


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Does any one know what this is? I was breaking up some Mexican brick and I found what looks like a ball of resin. Never seen that before.View attachment 3702174


Those are Mexican AIDS nuggets! For god's sake, don't smoke those. You'll get aids...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Those are Mexican AIDS nuggets! For god's sake, don't smoke those. You'll get aids...


Thanks ill add it to my deadly virus collection in my closet


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thanks ill add it to my deadly virus collection in my closet


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3702312


Blue waffle


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I didn't think it was possible to clone a plant in flower! I'm sitting here waiting for my flowering girl to completely reveg before attempting to clone her. I think I may follow your lead to see if I can clone part of her right where she is. This is kinda fun


Its called monster cropping. You'll get explosive growth after they reveg.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Word on the street is that your sancho LeBron James is going to take another shit on the court today. View attachment 3702145


If that bitch loses again, well fuck him. 

Asshole they going to win.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That's true. I've pulled all sorts of things out of brick/compressed stuff, and from inside older video game consoles, too....hairballs, ancient bits of food, an acrylic fingernail, mummified roaches, etc.etc.
> One time I had an NES deck with a very particular rattle. Turned out to be a petrified Dorito rattling around inside. People can be n-a-s-t-y.


well.. did you save me the dorito?



StonedFarmer said:


> If that bitch loses again, well fuck him.
> 
> Asshole they going to win.


no they arent!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> If that bitch loses again, well fuck him.
> 
> Asshole they going to win.


I thought they played today, this new format is fucking me up. Not as bad as the Warriors are fucking up james and the cavs but I'm still very affected by it. they play tomorrow ,you going to go get your free taco or what? Taco Bell is giving everyone a free taco as soon as someone steals a game. Warriors will get us our tacos tomorrow, no doubt.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well.. did you save me the dorito?
> 
> 
> no they arent!


Oh rly m8? 

Thems drinking words


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I thought they played today, this new schedule is fucking me up. Not as bad as the Warriors are fucking up james and the cavs but I'm still very affected by it. they play tomorrow ,you going to go get your free taco or what? Taco Bell is giving everyone a free taco as soon as someone steals a game. Warriors will get us our tacos tomorrow, no doubt.


Bruh not today? I thought it was every other day or what not. 

I like tacos tho


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh rly m8?
> 
> Thems drinking words








lets party


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lets party


tc?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lets party


Im drinkijg colt 45 and gotta go get chips and some smokes. 

Cat lady drove me to it. That bish is crazy


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

What about Kevin love being suck a pussy he can't even fake not having a mild concussion. Seriously bro, how deep is your vagina, and how many stuffs can we put in it?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Thinking about a few more beers before wifey gets home....hell, why not...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

I kinda want to get hammered right now.

Like 3 beers hammered


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bruh not today? I thought it was every other day or what not.
> 
> I like tacos tho


They changed it this year. All kinds of rest now. I guess they want LeBron james to suffer as he loses slowly.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I kinda want to get hammered right now.
> 
> Like 3 beers hammered


i remember my first beer


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I like tacos tho


Wat kind of meat?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Wat kind of meat?


From last week:



'Octopus Garden' sushi from last weekend:



(smacks lips)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> From last week:
> 
> View attachment 3702444
> 
> ...


I've had legit Cajun gumbo with octopus made by my Cajun aunt. We eat gumbo on all major holidays fuck turkey and ham lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I've had legit Cajun gumbo with octopus made by my Cajun aunt. We eat gumbo on all major holidays fuck turkey and ham lol.


Gimmie dat pulpa in the gumbo....gooooooood stuff, dude.

And *hey* - What you do with turkeys and hams is your own business, eh?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

With fresh peppers from our Pepper garden.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Gimmie dat pulpa in the gumbo....gooooooood stuff, dude.
> 
> And *hey* - What you do with turkeys and hams is your own business, eh?


I think the pilgrims woulda preferred gumbo lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

You've already received 35 likes good job homie


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> With fresh peppers from our Pepper garden.


Ooooooh, the best kind. I'm getting my lettuce and potatoes in soon!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ooooooh, the best kind. I'm getting my lettuce and potatoes in soon!


Never grown potatoes. My family grows and pickles our own peppers each year.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Never grown potatoes. My family grows and pickles our own peppers each year.


I bet y'all grow pickles


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Lol, dicks.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Some of the avatars here change quicker than my rubbers at a high school kegger, sheeeesh....htf is a Luddite like me supposed to keep tabs on you feckers?

Potatoes are a no-brainer, man....just cut a few 'eyes' from existing potatoes and push 'em in the dirt an inch or three.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Some of the avatars here change quicker than my rubbers at a high school kegger, sheeeesh....htf is a Luddite like me supposed to keep tabs on you feckers?
> 
> Potatoes are a no-brainer, man....just cut a few 'eyes' from existing potatoes and push 'em in the dirt an inch or three.


 How old are you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Some of the avatars here change quicker than my rubbers at a high school kegger, sheeeesh....htf is a Luddite like me supposed to keep tabs on you feckers?
> 
> Potatoes are a no-brainer, man....just cut a few 'eyes' from existing potatoes and push 'em in the dirt an inch or three.


That's me. I'm an avatar collector. I change like 3 times a day.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol, dicks.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> How old are you?


11, but I'll be 12 next Wednesday.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

My current avatar is Obama drinking cough syrup


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Some of the avatars here change quicker than my rubbers at a high school kegger, sheeeesh....htf is a Luddite like me supposed to keep tabs on you feckers?
> 
> Potatoes are a no-brainer, man....just cut a few 'eyes' from existing potatoes and push 'em in the dirt an inch or three.


I will always fuck you right in the pussy


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I will always fuck you right in the pussy


didnt know you were so romantic gary


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> 11, but I'll be 12 next Wednesday.


Stop showing up "out of nowhere " to high school keggers, old man.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> didnt know you were so romantic gary


Well then....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> They changed it this year. All kinds of rest now. I guess they want LeBron james to suffer as he loses slowly.


Did ur last boyfriend leave you for lebron ? Don't worry baby I won't ndo that to you, I promise


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I will always fuck you right in the pussy


Not MINE you won't, you filthy s.o.b.! (Btw, I'm aware of that video, the Stern Show has used it for various drops for years, lol.)

Here, try my ex-wife out; apparently she's a real crowd pleaser!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Did ur last boyfriend leave you for lebron ? Don't worry baby I won't ndo that to you, I promise


Na, my last boyfriend left me for your moms nutsack. Burn.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

I can't Internet good right now, I got chlorine in my eyeballs.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I will always fuck you right in the pussy


Yer a fucking rock star!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop showing up "out of nowhere " to high school keggers, old man.


How the hell else am I supposed to get _laid_?! (shrugs)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I can't Internet good right now, I got chlorine in my eyeballs.


Did you over fix ur pool?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> How the hell else am I supposed to get _laid_?! (shrugs)


You can flip the script and try sneaking into your dads room, for a change.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Did you over fix ur pool?


I'm trying to, I shocked it yesterday. Still looks weird so I added more shock today. I'm going to run the pump for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You can flip the script and try sneaking into your dads room, for a change.


...........

Of course you had *no* way of knowing this, but my pop died of cancer when I was 12, and he was a goooood dude. WWII-era guy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ...........
> 
> Of course you had *no* way of knowing this, but my pop died of cancer when I was 12, and he was a goooood dude. WWII-era guy.


I knew.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ...........
> 
> Of course you had *no* way of knowing this, but my pop died of cancer when I was 12, and he was a goooood dude. WWII-era guy.


Sorry bro,I'm just not in a good place right now. I got hella chlorine in my eye. Its umm terrible, my poor eye. I'm usually really good at the Internet, but my eye has algae in it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sorry bro,I'm just not in a good place right now. I got hella chlorine in my eye. Its umm terrible, my poor eye. I'm usually really good at the Internet, but my eye has algae in it.


I never judge a comedian's material, so long as it comes from a place of _jest_ and not of negativity/ill will.
Cheers -



Spoiler


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I never judge a comedian's material, so long as it comes from a place of _jest_ and not of negativity/ill will.
> Cheers -
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome home.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ...........
> 
> Of course you had *no* way of knowing this, but my pop died of cancer when I was 12, and he was a goooood dude. WWII-era guy.





Big_Lou said:


> 11, but I'll be 12 next Wednesday.


You have some explaining to do, big Lou.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You have some explaining to do, big Lou.


Errrr, ummmmm, I got caught up in a space time continuum!

Edit: But seriously, I was born in the excellent year of 1974.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I didn't think it was possible to clone a plant in flower! I'm sitting here waiting for my flowering girl to completely reveg before attempting to clone her. I think I may follow your lead to see if I can clone part of her right where she is. This is kinda fun



a few things...i was busy earlier, still am so im taking a quote on a quote of quotes

"Wgen i get a new batch oflf seeds i usually grow out 40 12/12 from seed. See what i kike best, reveg and keep them as moms. Irlt works great. Maje sure yiu dont water before chop, there not s much foliage obviously to transpire, trimmung roots can help, the pressure otherwise will cause guttiation (sp?) Lol or death!!


Jul 8, 2015Report
Reply
LetsGetCritical andxSwimToTheMoon like this.

*MerlotWell-Known Member*
someone has been on the sauce ^^^^^^^"


*qwizokingWell-Known Member*
it's just plant fluids, sugars pigments etc.. "When there is a high soil moisture level, water will enter plant roots, because the water potential of the roots is lower than in the soil solution. The water will accumulate in the plant, creating a slight root pressure. The root pressure forces some water to exude through leaf tip or edge structures, hydathodes, forming drops. Root pressure provides the this flow, rather than transpirational pull.Guttation is most noticeable when transpiration is suppressed and the relative humidity is high, such as during the night"...or after reveg it can appear.. if you cut the stem it may ooze through the same process

here's a girly I revegged and it leaked, some gnats found it attractive too

*Attached Files:*



if you click ot looks better..i mean the plant looks horrible. a reveg tthats about to die (didnt)


sorry about the format, this method of copy paste is so much easier than multiples and uploading a pic

revegging is great, and has a higher chance of success than cloning bud, plus faster take off.



the most important factor if you didny catch is watering.. leave it pretty dry before you chop.
ive actually taken all foliage off before (i dont recommend) and had a single new shoot form a new vegging plant..

low light.. tje side of your hps can work, but its still too much. i usually throw in my dark room for a while witj other plants still in rotation
idk how you do it. my ligjts run 24/7 and i rotate crops or light movers over a makeshift wall

the buds yiu leave will explode, odd looking single leaves and vine like ime
i also mostly do yhis with heavy satuva, just what i grow


if i helped cool...if not well i still put up a interesting pic
that was an old ass post, i cant believe i actually did that to such a beautiful plant


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hey abe..
> my toe is almost healed


good memory... slow healing. seems like that's been well over a year ago.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 7, 2016)

heres that same reveg in my little "fun" area... revegging and bullshitting stuff i cant always count on

they always explode


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 8, 2016)

So was Alanis Morisette ever beat off material? Just curious.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So was Alanis Morisette ever beat off material? Just curious.


She looked pretty cute to me in Dogma. She made a good god.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So was Alanis Morisette ever beat off material? Just curious.


I'd have never kicked her out of _bed_, but "beat off material"? Ehhhh, I dunno....

Your avatar looks very Dark Crystal-like.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'd have never kicked her out of _bed_, but "beat off material"? Ehhhh, I dunno....
> 
> Your avatar looks very Dark Crystal-like.
> 
> View attachment 3702872


I once whacked it to a cobweb filled with gum, hair and toenail clippings, so I have lower standards than most.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> a cobweb filled with gum, hair and toenail clippings


You've _seen_ my ex-wife's snatch??

Actually that's not very surprising, so many have, sigh......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You've _seen_ my ex-wife's snatch??
> 
> Actually that's not very surprising, so many have, sigh......


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3702896


_"I never HAD sex wit Katy, man....LYSOL did - I just filmed-ed it!"

 

 _


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> _"I never HAD sex wit Katy, man....LYSOL did - I just filmed-ed it!"
> 
> View attachment 3702900
> 
> View attachment 3702901 _


Correction. I DID have sex with Katie.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Correction. I DID have sex with Katie.





Spoiler


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Correction. I DID have sex with Katie.


Hey Bu$hy, you ever shit so massive that all you wanted to do was get out of the bathroom to avoid stanking yourself up for the whole day? So you try to wipe fast and your finger goes through and now you're knuckle deep in your own asshole? 

That ever happen to you? No? Me either


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> your finger goes through and now you're knuckle deep in your own asshole?


Hey man, nobody is judging you based on your masturbation preferences...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hey man, nobody is judging you based on your masturbation preferences...


I know


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey Bu$hy, you ever shit so massive that all you wanted to do was get out of the bathroom to avoid stanking yourself up for the whole day? So you try to wipe fast and your finger goes through and now you're knuckle deep in your own asshole?
> 
> That ever happen to you? No? Me either


Dude I just watched a Netflix comedy special last night where she goes into this in good detail! Funny you should ask that. You should check out Ali Wong "baby cobra." I had never seen her before but that shit was really funny.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

Sirloin burger loaded with onions currently on broil....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Dude I just watched a Netflix comedy special last night where she goes into this in good detail! Funny you should ask that. You should check out Ali Wong "baby cobra." I had never seen her before but that shit was really funny.


Lol that is funny, I'll check it out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)

Kevin love out of game 3 with a concussion, what a snatch.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 8, 2016)

Some fucker turned off the baseball game on the radio. 

Assholes, I didnt puff a joint to listen to the god damn news


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

Damn I started my A&B feed at 7:30 it should be stable by now...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I didn't think it was possible to clone a plant in flower! I'm sitting here waiting for my flowering girl to completely reveg before attempting to clone her. I think I may follow your lead to see if I can clone part of her right where she is. This is kinda fun


Here's one I did sometime back - just couldn't let the genetics go at the time.
Took the clone during harvest - used soil & a makeshift dome.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's one I did sometime back - just couldn't let the genetics go at the time.
> Took the clone during harvest - used soil & a makeshift dome.
> 
> View attachment 3703113 View attachment 3703114


That is SO freaky and SO cool! Thanks, GWN...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 8, 2016)

i always have to be super careful, revegging and cloning like that.. the stems coming out are pretty fragile as the bud seems to deteriorate away
but might just be me or strain

takes some time to get strong.. just fyi i guess


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)

@mr sunshine


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2016)

I've decided that we should all just start referring to my cock as "the truth" when referencing it. 



Spoiler



Cuz the truth hurts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I've decided that we should all just start referring to my cock as "the truth" when referencing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm betting this thought struck you while watching srh88's vid?

Cause I'm betting my "truth" is bigger than yours after seeing that.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm betting this thought struck you while watching srh88's vid?
> 
> Cause I'm betting my "truth" is bigger than yours after seeing that.


Haha no, but please link me this VID that you speak of.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2016)

No way you could have missed this - you fuckin with me willis?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No way you could have missed this - you fuckin with me willis?


Haha Oh literally right above mine lol. I must be high or something.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Dude I just watched a Netflix comedy special last night where she goes into this in good detail! Funny you should ask that. You should check out Ali Wong "baby cobra." I had never seen her before but that shit was really funny.


Ever watch 2 girls one cup?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2016)

Once just to see what it was about.
Just wayyyyy too fucked up for me to have any interest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ever watch 2 girls one cup?


I watched 2 girls in my bed once... 

then I got old and married, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Once just to see what it was about.
> Just wayyyyy too fucked up for me to have any interest.


Watched it once almost puked. One guy one jar is even worse.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 9, 2016)

that reminds me of a gif someone posted early one morning i caught before deletion
i wanna say tyler or bushie posted
it was like some chick eating shit or something out an ass idk aanymore .. it was horrifying, but i couldn't look away for a couple minutes


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> that reminds me of a gif someone posted early one morning i caught before deletion
> i wanna say tyler or bushie posted
> it was like some chick eating shit or something .. it was horrifying, but i couldn't look away for a couple minutes


Probably 2 girles one cup. Google 1 guy 1 jar. Bet you'll look away lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't get any of that.
Not Sexy in the least.
Gross is a more appropriate discription IMHO.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't get any of that.
> Not Sexy in the least.
> Gross is a more appropriate discription IMHO.


There are some strange people in this world.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Once just to see what it was about.
> Just wayyyyy too fucked up for me to have any interest.


Give it another try, I wasn't in to it the first time either.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Probably 2 girles one cup. Google 1 guy 1 jar. Bet you'll look away lol


Bet you I won't.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Bet you I won't.


Let me know wat you think LMAO


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Let me know wat you think LMAO


Guy needs to invest in stronger jars.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Guy needs to invest in stronger jars.


He should try with a jar full of pickled habaneros see how tough he is lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3704270 View attachment 3704267


Looks delicious wat is it?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Looks delicious wat is it?


It's beef tri-tip that I cut into steaks.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3704271 View attachment 3704272


good fucking stuff!!! i'm jelly


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It's beef tri-tip that I cut into steaks.


My uncle raises Angus cattle. I'd meet the cow and eat it to.


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My uncle raises Angus cattle. I'd meet the cow and eat it to.


Angus is a very nice yeilder! about 400kg/m2


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> Angus is a very nice yeilder! about 400kg/m2


Also very mean better have eyes on the back of yer head when walking the field.


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Also very mean better have eyes on the back of yer head when walking the field.


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

Cops kicked a front door down 3 houses down from where we have a 40 odd plant grow. They came during the daytime and kicked the door in and saw it was a growhouse. Pigs left and asked the nark neighbors to write down his car registration number and give them a call when they guy comes home. 

They did exactly that. Looks like it was a guy renting a house close to his house and had about 7 hps lights with hoods(think its 600s), we counted about 90 plants that they carried out the house that we could see.

My friend that has the 40 plant grow close by the bust also went apeshit. We had to move plants till 3 in the morning last night. All is well now. Poor guys in jail. 

This guy was dumb though. The whole front yard looked like shit. He didn't do any upkeep. The lawn was long etc. It looked like a deserted house, that is probably why they kicked the door in in the first place.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> Cops kicked a front door down 3 houses down from where we have a 40 odd plant grow. They came during the daytime and kicked the door in and saw it was a growhouse. Pigs left and asked the nark neighbors to write down his car registration number and give them a call when they guy comes home.
> 
> They did exactly that. Looks like it was a guy renting a house close to his house and had about 7 hps lights with hoods(think its 600s), we counted about 90 plants that they carried out the house that we could see.
> 
> ...


So a filthy yard is a crime? You guys don't have any rights?


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So a filthy yard is a crime? You guys don't have any rights?


What im saying is don't let the house stand empty when u have nosy neighbors. Keep everything in check so that you don't atract attention.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> What im saying is don't let the house stand empty when u have nosy neighbors. Keep everything in check so that you don't atract attention.


One time my roommate walked into my room and almost found me out for what I do.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

Tomme tippee bottles suck that's all


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> One time my roommate walked into my room and almost found me out for what I do.


What do you do and would old gregg approve?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What do you do and would old gregg approve?


I extract DMT hard to say if old Gregg would like DMT


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I extract DMT hard to say if old Gregg would like DMT


Old Gregg would thoroughly enjoy DMT. What does it come from, what is the raw ingredient you start with?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Old Gregg would thoroughly enjoy DMT. What does it come from, what is the raw ingredient you start with?


I've used acacia confusa but its hard to work with. Mimosa Hostilis would be better.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Old Gregg would thoroughly enjoy DMT. What does it come from, what is the raw ingredient you start with?


It's not difficult at all. It's the only way to get DMT these days is to make it yer self.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Old Gregg would thoroughly enjoy DMT. What does it come from, what is the raw ingredient you start with?


Have you ever partaken?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Have you ever partaken?


Yes, one time. It made me lay on the kitchen floor, made me a bit apprehensive to try it again. experience only lasted less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yes, one time. It made me lay on the kitchen floor, made me a bit apprehensive to try it again. experience only lasted less than 15 minutes.


Yep its the holy grail of psychedelics' I've used it hundreds of times. Salvia scares the living shit outs me though


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I may go to town and have an omlette in about an hour. this afternoon is the farmers market there, I'm getting low on raw honey.


We have a farm patch a block from my house


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> We have a farm patch a block from my house


A community garden...Do you tend to it ever?


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I may go to town and have an omlette in about an hour. this afternoon is the farmers market there, I'm getting low on raw honey.


what do you use the raw honey for?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> A community garden...Do you tend to it ever?


Naw its not a community garden but they only buy organic localy grown


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

@mr sunshine I aint going to say a comeback just yet but


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> what do you use the raw honey for?


Anything, it's just fresh and local. Mainly I use it was sweetener in coffee, or oatmeal. my hookup has goldenrod, wildflower and buckwheat.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

Fuck golden state 

Alrught I feel better now.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Hows Canada thes days Farmer?


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Anything, it's just fresh and local. Mainly I use it was sweetener in coffee, or oatmeal. my hookup has goldenrod, wildflower and buckwheat.


I don"t enjoy sweet stuff. But i use it to make Liquid Cultures with when I run out of Light Malt Extract.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> I don"t enjoy sweet stuff. But i use it to make Liquid Cultures with when I run out of Light Malt Extract.


Years ago I made a honey mead that was damn good. But I do not drink now


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Years ago I made a honey mead that was damn good. But I do not drink now


I've made my own honey mead as well. I used local clove honey


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

noticed a hops farm on my way somewhere yesterday. You know because they have all these really tall telephone pole type trellises in rows @StonedFarmer


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Years ago I made a honey mead that was damn good. But I do not drink now


i had to google mead, but that looks like a fun thing to make.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hows Canada thes days Farmer?


It aint to bad, weather has been great and might go for another swim today. 

Gotta keep moving, lol oh and I haven't been fired yet. Inatead I sell head chef weeds at a reduced rate to him and the sous chef. 

Now if they will just start buying rails off me I am set


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> noticed a hops farm on my way somewhere yesterday. You know because they have all these really tall telephone pole type trellises in rows @StonedFarmer


O damn, ya they are pretty awesome to grow. My brother was selling hop rhizomes this year. 

Mmmm fresh hops smell amazing

How are you abe?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

It's been over 100F the last couple days


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's been over 100F the last couple days


And thats close to what 37c?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> And thats close to what 37c?


Lol fuck if I know


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine I aint going to say a comeback just yet but


Your dad LeBron james was decent, but let's not get carried away.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> i had to google mead, but that looks like a fun thing to make.


It's easy but if you don't do it right it turns into vinegar


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol fuck if I know


I think its more like 34. After my shower I will investigate. But first to go make a few angry phone calls and such


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I think its more like 34. After my shower I will investigate. But first to go make a few angry phone calls and such


Lol yer one angry Canadian


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Your dad LeBron james was decent, but let's not get carried away.


You sound worried dude, try a xanax. 

Most effective when plugged. If you need any help with that I am here.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 10, 2016)

I was like "oh shit, a deer right outside my door! I'm so lucky! How majestic a creature!"
 

Then walked outside and saw my tomatoes and now want to shoot bambi in the face and eat his flesh.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was like "oh shit, a deer right outside my door! I'm so lucky! How majestic a creature!"
> View attachment 3704342
> 
> Then walked outside and saw my tomatoes and now want to shoot bambi in the face and eat his flesh.


Like I said tasty. I once had my guerilla grow eaten by cows.


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was like "oh shit, a deer right outside my door! I'm so lucky! How majestic a creature!"
> View attachment 3704342


In your back yard, thought this only happens in Africa.



neosapien said:


> Then walked outside and saw my tomatoes and now want to shoot bambi in the face and eat his flesh.


Do it! Make jerky


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol yer one angry Canadian


I am in a great mood today actually. 6 bong hits fed the cats as I yelled on the phone about things I don't even care about. 

All in all I think today will be quite spectacular with many peaks of emotion and tranquility


----------



## neosapien (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Like I said tasty. I once had my guerilla grow eaten by cows.



Oh I like venison and I've eaten things you people wouldn't believe. This would be more of a primordial I rip its heart out and take a bite and beat my chest kind of thing. Eat my tomatoes! Whats up now you dead ripped up bitch!


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Oh I like venison and I've eaten things you people wouldn't believe. This would be more of a primordial I rip its heart out and take a bite and beat my chest kind of thing. Eat my tomatoes! Whats up now you dead ripped up bitch!


so did you shoot it?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> so did you shoot it?


No, they frown on firing guns in my neighborhood. All I got is .38 snubnose anyways. Probably better chance of throwing it at him.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Oh I like venison and I've eaten things you people wouldn't believe. This would be more of a primordial I rip its heart out and take a bite and beat my chest kind of thing. Eat my tomatoes! Whats up now you dead ripped up bitch!


Squirrel is pretty tasty


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> No, they frown on firing guns in my neighborhood. All I got is .38 snubnose anyways. Probably better chance of throwing it at him.


yeah I didn't think it through....

I'm hungry atm, so i was like PIE!!


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> No, they frown on firing guns in my neighborhood. All I got is .38 snubnose anyways. Probably better chance of throwing it at him.


Buy a silencer and become an urban hunter lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> O damn, ya they are pretty awesome to grow. My brother was selling hop rhizomes this year.
> 
> Mmmm fresh hops smell amazing
> 
> How are you abe?


I'd like to check out hops, never seen up close or smelled fresh hops. Once I looked into them, not the easiest plant to grow. Ppl use a lift to get up those trellises. The verticality aspect is interesting, very efficient use of space.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'd like to check out hops, never seen up close or smelled fresh hops. Once I looked into them, not the easiest plant to grow. Ppl use a lift to get up those trellises. The verticality aspect is interesting, very efficient use of space.View attachment 3704350


If I didn't know otherwise I woulda thought that was a DEA Mexican brick bust lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> How majestic a creature!


Anything I don't fence is like playing Russian Roulette; You may remember the scene from Deer Hunter.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was like "oh shit, a deer right outside my door! I'm so lucky! How majestic a creature!"
> View attachment 3704342
> 
> Then walked outside and saw my tomatoes and now want to shoot bambi in the face and eat his flesh.








you could have venison with your tomatoes..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Even better


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Even better
> View attachment 3704643


dont know if thered be anything left to eat lol.. if i were him and really wanted to get that deer.. id get it with a bow and hope it doesnt take off too far. or a bear trap.. thatd be badass but you might catch a kid or something


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

@neosapien, wait up in a tree with a machete.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dont know if thered be anything left to eat lol.. if i were him and really wanted to get that deer.. id get it with a bow and hope it doesnt take off too far. or a bear trap.. thatd be badass but you might catch a kid or something


Kid is the ultimate prize, I thought?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dont know if thered be anything left to eat lol.. if i were him and really wanted to get that deer.. id get it with a bow and hope it doesnt take off too far. or a bear trap.. thatd be badass but you might catch a kid or something


But it would be awesome epic.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

How bout this


----------



## neosapien (Jun 10, 2016)

420God said:


> @neosapien, wait up in a tree with a machete.


I'll fuckin' Rambo it's ass!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

It's the cocktail hour, cheers ~


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2016)

nah man, the best of both worlds. the airbow..$900

http://www.airgundepot.com/benjamin-pioneer-airbow.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's the cocktail hour, cheers ~
> 
> View attachment 3704904


no kiddin, Lou, trying some Larceny Bourbon for the first time


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2016)

*Here’s The Grammar Test Experts Claim Only Those With An Above Average IQ Can Ace. *​







http://www.buzzhearts.com/en/blog/heres-the-grammar-test-experts-claim-only-those-with-an-above-average-iq-can-ace-did-you-pass-it/1144/?vt=2016-06-10-22:16


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *Here’s The Grammar Test Experts Claim Only Those With An Above Average IQ Can Ace. *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IQ 112 but seems so simple lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2016)

you'd be surprised what you see here


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> you'd be surprised what you see here


Lol average IQ is considered 99


----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2016)

I got one job to go finish up this morning at work then I got a wedding to attend at 3. It's gonna be 88f today. What's proper attire for a wedding in 88f weather? Gonna sweat my fucking balls off.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2016)

88f? Lol


----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2016)

What's so funny?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *Here’s The Grammar Test Experts Claim Only Those With An Above Average IQ Can Ace. *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, we need (sorry, I) need to raise the standard!


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *Here’s The Grammar Test Experts Claim Only Those With An Above Average IQ Can Ace. *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 11, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> you'd be surprised what you see here


wat u meen bi dat bro? eye c lotz a gud writin hear! don no wat u maen cuz.

also i jes pick dis up kin u tel me if is fire or laced ?


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I got one job to go finish up this morning at work then I got a wedding to attend at 3. It's gonna be 88f today. What's proper attire for a wedding in 88f weather? Gonna sweat my fucking balls off.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> What's so funny?


88's not too bad. You'll prob only be outside for pictures and the ceremony maybe. The rest is prob inside. Just remember to put corn starch on your wrinkle bag it'll keep em dry.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 11, 2016)

I have to make tater salad today I am going to put green olives in it cause Fuck it thats why


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 11, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I have to make tater salad today I am going to put green olives in it cause Fuck it thats why


Stuffed olives cause you want to think outside the box in these situations


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 11, 2016)

@420God 
if anyone can, i figure youd know how and be able.

i want an enclosed patio thats mostly glass.. you know so i can chill indoors, party what not.my imagination is lmited.. but i want that shit the old mood rings were made of to be the inside walls and the temp chanfes of the glass or whatever woyld make pretty colors

you could do it right?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> 88's not too bad. You'll prob only be outside for pictures and the ceremony maybe. The rest is prob
> inside. Just remember to put corn starch on your wrinkle bag it'll keep em dry.


It's all outside at a park! I like @420God 's suggestion.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2016)

I got stuck behind a funeral procession on the way home. I debated for a few minutes on how immoral it was to turn my blinkers on and just go with the flow. Then pulled in my neighborhood and caught what looked to be Jehovah's making the rounds. Probably not that immoral after all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you could have venison with your tomatoes..


Out where I live they hunt humans with those. They took an engineer out of season.


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @420God
> if anyone can, i figure youd know how and be able.
> 
> i want an enclosed patio thats mostly glass.. you know so i can chill indoors, party what not.my imagination is lmited.. but i want that shit the old mood rings were made of to be the inside walls and the temp chanfes of the glass or whatever woyld make pretty colors
> ...


Hmm, I do a lot of basic building, more repair than anything. Maybe @tangerinegreen555 would have some ideas. He's making his current project really fancy.
When I built my sunroom I found old patio doors I split and framed in as windows.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2016)

I got wasted last night, I just checked and luckily I didn't post anything too offensive. Fear of the old lady's pregnant fury keeps me off the phone when I'm at home.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2016)

Quartzite for one interior wall qwizo.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2016)

420God said:


> Hmm, I do a lot of basic building, more repair than anything. Maybe @tangerinegreen555 would have some ideas. He's making his current project really fancy.
> When I built my sunroom I found old patio doors I split and framed in as windows.


https://www.paintwithpearl.com/shop-custom-paint/temperature-changing-paint/
cant find the original post from @qwizoking ..but theres the paint


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> https://www.paintwithpearl.com/shop-custom-paint/temperature-changing-paint/
> cant find the original post from @qwizoking ..but theres the paint


That's sweet. I could see chicks getting drunk and leaving body prints.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2016)

420God said:


> That's sweet. I could see chicks getting drunk and leaving body prints.


something like this but on the wall


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 11, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> 88's not too bad. You'll prob only be outside for pictures and the ceremony maybe. The rest is prob inside. Just remember to put corn starch on your wrinkle bag it'll keep em dry.


That sucks bro I feel for you i hate pregnant people like seriously If I am at a restaurant and the waitress is pregnant I ask to be moved to a different area, pregos forget everything and they are mean.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> That sucks bro I feel for you i hate pregnant people like seriously If I am at a restaurant and the waitress is pregnant I ask to be moved to a different area, pregos forget everything and they are mean.


Nah it's not too bad actually. She apologizes when she realizes she was preggo mad and it doesn't happen too often anyways. It's kinda funny, she's just pumped full of hormones so I get it, it's bound to happen. All good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> That sucks bro I feel for you i hate pregnant people like seriously If I am at a restaurant and the waitress is pregnant I ask to be moved to a different area, pregos forget everything and they are mean.


You don't watch preggo porn? Who are you and what have you done with chingown?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @420God
> if anyone can, i figure youd know how and be able.
> 
> i want an enclosed patio thats mostly glass.. you know so i can chill indoors, party what not.my imagination is lmited.. but i want that shit the old mood rings were made of to be the inside walls and the temp chanfes of the glass or whatever woyld make pretty colors
> ...


put pics up of the patio area if you can...let's see what you got to start with...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2016)

It sucks when a white person takes offense to a cultures way of showing comradery. That is how I show my friends/family love. It's how we talk, it's how I've always talked. But now because someone doesn't understand it, or maybe, it's because they can't use the word, I'm not supposed to say it? Fuck that, I'm am who I am. If anyone has taken offense to me saying 
 
Then please, let me know and also make sure you explain why you take offense. 


When a white person says it, it's racist. When someone who didn't grow up in the hood says it, it's racist. When you add an "er" at the end, it's racist.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> 88's not too bad. You'll prob only be outside for pictures and the ceremony maybe. The rest is prob inside. Just remember to put corn starch on your wrinkle bag it'll keep em dry.






88 seems like 118 when you got all those clothes on and everybody is close together bumping out BTUs.. Like a blast furnace..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 88 seems like 118 when you got all those clothes on and everybody is close together bumping out BTUs.. Like a blast furnace..


Yeah 88 was hot to me when I lived in the northeast where I grew up. Now it's more like 105 before I say it's hot. But there's nothing cooling about a black suit in any kind of heat. just have to drink more.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2016)

Humidity is the key


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It sucks when a white person takes offense to a cultures way of showing comradery. That is how I show my friends/family love. It's how we talk, it's how I've always talked. But now because someone doesn't understand it, or maybe, it's because they can't use the word, I'm not supposed to say it? Fuck that, I'm am who I am. If anyone has taken offense to me saying
> View attachment 3705858
> Then please, let me know and also make sure you explain why you take offense.
> 
> ...


What if I am a white person who grew up in the hood with jamaicans and guyanese people? 

Cuz my niggas dun care homie. 

Lololol <3


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It sucks when a white person takes offense to a cultures way of showing comradery. That is how I show my friends/family love. It's how we talk, it's how I've always talked. But now because someone doesn't understand it, or maybe, it's because they can't use the word, I'm not supposed to say it? Fuck that, I'm am who I am. If anyone has taken offense to me saying
> View attachment 3705858
> Then please, let me know and also make sure you explain why you take offense.
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It sucks when a white person takes offense to a cultures way of showing comradery. That is how I show my friends/family love. It's how we talk, it's how I've always talked. But now because someone doesn't understand it, or maybe, it's because they can't use the word, I'm not supposed to say it? Fuck that, I'm am who I am. If anyone has taken offense to me saying
> View attachment 3705858
> Then please, let me know and also make sure you explain why you take offense.
> 
> ...


Did somebody say something that I missed or got deleted?

I hate missing out on prime trolling ops.

.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did somebody say something that I missed or got deleted?
> 
> I hate missing out on prime trolling ops.
> 
> .


im not trolling at all right now. I got a PM saying my "crap" was offensive. "Crap" really? My "crap"? For real? Wtf? Oh it's crap because you don't understand? Is that what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2016)

"Crap" deez nuts!




Wait.... No, don't crap on deez nuts, that's just gross.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> im not trolling at all right now. I got a PM saying my "crap" was offensive. "Crap" really? My "crap"? For real? Wtf? Oh it's crap because you don't understand? Is that what the fuck is going on?


maybe he'll evolve in time...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> im not trolling at all right now. I got a PM saying my "crap" was offensive. "Crap" really? My "crap"? For real? Wtf? Oh it's crap because you don't understand? Is that what the fuck is going on?


Who said this?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Who said this?


Thin line, homie. If I say who, it might look like I'm snitching and that ain't my shit. Feel me?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thin line, homie. If I say who, it might look like I'm snitching and that ain't my shit. Feel me?


Thats gangsta. Where's your prima?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Thats gangsta. Where's your prima?


Prolly licking culo


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thin line, homie. If I say who, it might look like I'm snitching and that ain't my shit. Feel me?


pm me who said it...I will not share but I'm dying to know who would be such a douche


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I got one job to go finish up this morning at work then I got a wedding to attend at 3. It's gonna be 88f today. What's proper attire for a wedding in 88f weather? Gonna sweat my fucking balls off.


I played a wedding and cocktail hour today. It was 93 and humid, luckily we were inside. Just going out for a few minutes to smoke a cig and we were sweating through our clothes. We've played weddings outside in 95+ degree heat with no shade before we got smart, and the attendees looked almost as miserable as we felt. Ladies' mascara ran and they looked like raccoons, and the guys looked like they showered in their suits. It's crazy what some brides demand of their guests. We now have it in our contracts that we will not play outside above 85f, it starts to get bad for our instruments, warping and ungluing can start to occur. Last summer we had a bridezilla that insisted having her wedding outside while it was 98 degrees in the SHADE, and humid as fuck. We told her no way were playing out there, and she'd be breaching her contract with us doing it that way. We compromised and stuck a speaker out the window while we played from inside. It was even unbearable inside, I don't know how they did it out there. Needless to say, we received no tip that gig. Fuck that bitch...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You don't watch preggo porn? Who are you and what have you done with chingown?


Fuck! His account must have been hacked, happens to me a lot...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> pm me who said it...I will not share but I'm dying to know who would be such a douche


Yeah, @Gary Goodson! PM me, too. I'll send him my worst dick pics. He don't deserve the good stuff...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I played a wedding and cocktail hour today. It was 93 and humid, luckily we were inside. Just going out for a few minutes to smoke a cig and we were sweating through our clothes. We've played weddings outside in 95+ degree heat with no shade before we got smart, and the attendees looked almost as miserable as we felt. Ladies' mascara ran and they looked like raccoons, and the guys looked like they showered in their suits. It's crazy what some brides demand of their guests. We now have it in our contracts that we will not play outside above 85f, it starts to get bad for our instruments, warping and ungluing can start to occur. Last summer we had a bridezilla that insisted having her wedding outside while it was 98 degrees in the SHADE, and humid as fuck. We told her no way were playing out there, and she'd be breaching her contract with us doing it that way. We compromised and stuck a speaker out the window while we played from inside. It was even unbearable inside, I don't know how they did it out there. Needless to say, we received no tip that gig. Fuck that bitch...


too bad u couldn't do the gig from an air conditioned bus and blue tooth the whole place


tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, @Gary Goodson! PM me, too. I'll send him my worst dick pics. He don't deserve the good stuff...


um how bout me handsome? do I deserve the good stuff???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> too bad u couldn't do the gig from an air conditioned bus and blue tooth the whole place


You're an idea man, I see. You're hired...



> um how bout me handsome? do I deserve the good stuff???


You've been spoiled. You own @.Pinworm.'s dick pics, I can't compete with that awesome dong (wouldn't mind a good sword fight, though). I'm gonna go look at it again right now...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2016)

lol I appreciate both of y'all, but I'm not trying to get yall involved in my shit. Ummm, let's just say, I got a warning


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I appreciate both of y'all, but I'm not trying to get yall involved in my shit. Ummm, let's just say, I got a warning


Lol! Fuckin' Gary can't stay out of trouble


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! Fuckin' Gary can't stay out of trouble


Swear fo god I try.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I appreciate both of y'all, but I'm not trying to get yall involved in my shit. Ummm, let's just say, I got a warning


Lot of that going around...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lot of that going around...


Wanna hear something amazing? I've never gotten one, not once. I don't think I can try much harder, what's the secret???


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Wanna hear something amazing? I've never gotten one, not once. I don't think I can try much harder, what's the secret???


You're on a higher level of intellectual coolness...

_and_ you play violin...?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're on a higher level of intellectual coolness...
> 
> _and_ you play violin...?


Yep, professionally. Although the money is only a third of what my grow op brings in, it's my only source from which to show legitimate income


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I played a wedding and cocktail hour today. It was 93 and humid, luckily we were inside. Just going out for a few minutes to smoke a cig and we were sweating through our clothes. We've played weddings outside in 95+ degree heat with no shade before we got smart, and the attendees looked almost as miserable as we felt. Ladies' mascara ran and they looked like raccoons, and the guys looked like they showered in their suits. It's crazy what some brides demand of their guests. We now have it in our contracts that we will not play outside above 85f, it starts to get bad for our instruments, warping and ungluing can start to occur. Last summer we had a bridezilla that insisted having her wedding outside while it was 98 degrees in the SHADE, and humid as fuck. We told her no way were playing out there, and she'd be breaching her contract with us doing it that way. We compromised and stuck a speaker out the window while we played from inside. It was even unbearable inside, I don't know how they did it out there. Needless to say, we received no tip that gig. Fuck that bitch...


That's the first thing I thought of when I read your post. It would SO ruin your equipment. Brides have gotten so out of control.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, professionally. Although the money is only a third of what my grow op brings in, it's my only source from which to show legitimate income


It would be a blast to have you play en event. Are you totally incognito? As in you are in a tux and appear completely straight laced with your respectable, classy strings. And we all here know a bit about the REAL TD LOL.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 12, 2016)

I really don't understand the restrictions on this site if it's 18+. No nude pics. People say they have been talked to about profanity. I've been warned about graphic pictures. If we're all adults, whats's the big deal? I take a chance anytime I crack a poor joke or make an offhand comment in real life, why not here? Like I hear the mods say, "use the ignore button." 

Or just not be such a Lil bitch.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Brides have gotten so out of control.


That's what happens when you show 1st graders wedding pics...they start planning early...for 20 years.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Wanna hear something amazing? I've never gotten one, not once. I don't think I can try much harder, what's the secret???


I only ever got one...I think....I was asked to stay out of the UK growers thread...haha...I guess my presence there rifled too many feathers.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I only ever got one...I think....I was asked to stay out of the UK growers thread...haha...I guess my presence there rifled too many feathers.


You shouldve dick slapped those uk dudes in the face. I ran up in there and stirred some shit up once, but it felt like walking into the wrong hood all by yourself. They all jump me man, it was awesome lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *Here’s The Grammar Test Experts Claim Only Those With An Above Average IQ Can Ace. *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aced it the first try.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> It would be a blast to have you play en event. Are you totally incognito? As in you are in a tux and appear completely straight laced with your respectable, classy strings. And we all here know a bit about the REAL TD LOL.


Lol. You guys know enough about me that you'd probably be able to tell it was me playing. We almost never wear tuxedos, just all black. Occasionally, people will confuse us with the wait staff. I often wear dark sunglasses (prescription), and either a hat or bandana tied biker style, so that's pretty atypical for a classical violinist. Plus, I'm high as fuck, so that's another tip-off


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Wanna hear something amazing? I've never gotten one, not once. I don't think I can try much harder, what's the secret???


you gotta be Mexican.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> you gotta be Mexican.


I've never tried _that_ before. I'll give it a shot...


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jun 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Prolly licking culo


I was


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 12, 2016)

How many cops does it take to change a light bulb?





None. They just beat the room for being black.


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jun 12, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> How many cops does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. You guys know enough about me that you'd probably be able to tell it was me playing. We almost never wear tuxedos, just all black. Occasionally, people will confuse us with the wait staff. I often wear dark sunglasses (prescription), and either a hat or bandana tied biker style, so that's pretty atypical for a classical violinist. Plus, I'm high as fuck, so that's another tip-off


Now I'm hiring you for sure


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 12, 2016)

Arya: You told her to kill me didnt you

Man: *nods* but yet here you are and there she is. Finally a girl has no name.

Arya: A girl's name is Arya Stark of Winterfell and I am going home.


BEEEWWWM!!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Arya: You told her to kill me didnt you
> 
> Man: *nods* but yet here you are and there she is. Finally a girl has no name.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Now I'm hiring you for sure


Perhaps I could play something funky while you dance for me


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Perhaps I could play something funky while you dance for me


Ha! We'd make a pair wouldn't we? Actually, I bet you could play an excellent taqsim

*Taqsim* (Arabic: تَقْسِيم‎‎ / ALA-LC: taqsīm; Greek: ταξίμι taksimi, Turkish: taksim) is a melodic musical improvisation that usually precedes the performance of a traditional Arabic, Greek, Middle Eastern, or Turkish musical composition.

You have to really feel it. How are you at improv?











Oooh or if not improv, then the violin from Baba O'Reily


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Ha! We'd make a pair wouldn't we? Actually, I bet you could play an excellent taqsim
> 
> *Taqsim* (Arabic: تَقْسِيم‎‎ / ALA-LC: taqsīm; Greek: ταξίμι taksimi, Turkish: taksim) is a melodic musical improvisation that usually precedes the performance of a traditional Arabic, Greek, Middle Eastern, or Turkish musical composition.
> 
> ...


Not great at improv, but I'm learning. The married girl who I'm in love with in my group is an amazing jazz violinist, and she can improv her ass off (it's why I hired her). She's teaching me the basics, but it is a difficult transition from a strict classical upbringing. I could play the hell out of that Who violin solo. Good choice...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Ha! We'd make a pair wouldn't we? Actually, I bet you could play an excellent taqsim
> 
> *Taqsim* (Arabic: تَقْسِيم‎‎ / ALA-LC: taqsīm; Greek: ταξίμι taksimi, Turkish: taksim) is a melodic musical improvisation that usually precedes the performance of a traditional Arabic, Greek, Middle Eastern, or Turkish musical composition.
> 
> ...



Do you know Shakti? Here they are with the great John Mclaughlin. Just amazing stuff. I bet you could dance your ass off to this track...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Not great at improv, but I'm learning. The married girl who I'm in love with in my group is an amazing jazz violinist, and she can improv her ass off (it's why I hired her). She's teaching me the basics, but it is a difficult transition from a strict classical upbringing. I could play the hell out of that Who violin solo. Good choice...


Trust yourself with improv. I was raised in classical ballet so belly is a total 180 from that. Can't shake all theyears of training and it's hampered me for BD, which is all about improv. But the more you try improv, the better you'll be. It's nerve-wracking though isn't it? Old habits die hard. 

So it's settle, duet at Madison Square Garden then?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Do you know Shakti? Here they are with the great John Mclaughlin. Just amazing stuff. I bet you could dance your ass off to this track...


I so know ShakitI. And I actually am dancing my ass off to this. Had to get up and try it out. The call and response part toward the end is AWESOME. Very fast tempo. Don't think I could do all 14 minutes of that tempo but can do slow hip circles to it. Awesome vid thanks


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Trust yourself with improv. I was raised in classical ballet so belly is a total 180 from that. Can't shake all theyears of training and it's hampered me for BD, which is all about improv. But the more you try improv, the better you'll be. It's nerve-wracking though isn't it? Old habits die hard.
> 
> So it's settle, duet at Madison Square Garden then?


Yep, so you know exactly what I mean, nerve-wracking is right. Madison Square Garden, it's a date...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


Dont worry I can tell from your posts in the what did you accomplish today thread that you aint got time for that shit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2016)

OK...the annual anti-drug book came today...as a public service, I present their in depth marijuana half page...
 
To review "The Facts"
Marijuana usage causes a substantial loss of energy.
(I have noticed this to be true around midnight-1AM)
Marijuana usage doubles the risk of depression...
(If you're in danger of running out)
Marijuana can be both emotionally and physically addictive.
(So can sex, cheeseburgers and golf, so what?)
Marijuana today is significantly more powerful than 5 years ago.
(because @abe supercro is making better seeds)

that is all...just say no and shit.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK...the annual anti-drug book came today...as a public service, I present their in depth marijuana half page...
> View attachment 3707139
> To review "The Facts"
> Marijuana usage causes a substantial loss of energy.
> ...


Significantly more powerful.. 
thanks rollitup!.. appearently all the reading i do here is paying off


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Significantly more powerful..
> thanks rollitup!.. appearently all the reading i do here is paying off


Yeah baby - I know mine has been getting better & better every go-round.
Thanks RIU.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Marijuana today is significantly more powerful than 5 years ago.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK...the annual anti-drug book came today...as a public service, I present their in depth marijuana half page...
> View attachment 3707139
> To review "The Facts"
> Marijuana usage causes a substantial loss of energy.
> ...



That's right! So drink alcohol. It's legal, and nothing has ever gone wrong because of alcohol consumption...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 14, 2016)

Turns on ac before bed, has a wonerful sleep. Too cold to turn ac off in morning.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

Gooooood morning.
(yawn)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 14, 2016)

Time for me to dip out for a minute.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Humidity is the key


I will place this warning here. The next time I say it's 120 and some asshole replies with, "But it's a dry heat." I'm killing them, that's all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK...the annual anti-drug book came today...as a public service, I present their in depth marijuana half page...
> View attachment 3707139
> To review "The Facts"
> Marijuana usage causes a substantial loss of energy.
> ...


Eating and breathing are a bit addictive as well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2016)

Can't believe I'm up this early! I had/have a lot to do, but I'm was so wasted and tired last night I went to bed a few hours early. Did you guys know that the sun comes up in the East??? So weird...


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 14, 2016)

What would you consider a fair price for a 98' Grand Marquis ..45 k miles, spotless, mint condition, AC works great and newer tires...two old people owned this car and I'd be stunned if it ever hit 70 mph.. I've already jumped on it..just curious if how great of a deal I got. I've got a number in my head n just wondering what others number would be.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What would you consider a fair price for a 98' Grand Marquis ..45 k miles, spotless, mint condition, AC works great and newer tires...two old people owned this car and I'd be stunned if it ever hit 70 mph.. I've already jumped on it..just curious if how great of a deal I got. I've got a number in my head n just wondering what others number would be.


Aren't those old cop cars? thankfully they started using many different vehicles so I don't have to slow down every time I see one. 9,000$


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What would you consider a fair price for a 98' Grand Marquis ..45 k miles, spotless, mint condition, AC works great and newer tires...two old people owned this car and I'd be stunned if it ever hit 70 mph.. I've already jumped on it..just curious if how great of a deal I got. I've got a number in my head n just wondering what others number would be.


4k tops. It's still 18 year old.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2016)

$5K tops if its in Calif, otherwise no more than $4K


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 14, 2016)

The food truck across the street from the shop is so fire. Gre-ee-eeasy...


----------



## ovo (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Jun 14, 2016)

Your efforts did not go unnoticed @UncleBuck ABC just picked you up


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

_"I can tell you that the number ONE problem in Hollywood was and is and always will be pedophilia."
"They killed my friend and nearly killed me."
"There are a lot of sick, evil people in this industry who have gotten away with so much for so long that they feel they are above the law, and that HAS to change."

- _Corey Feldman

Really hits home...these guys are my age and some of their films are like time capsules from my own youth, it saddens and angers me greatly that no one was there to help them....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3707810
> 
> The food truck across the street from the shop is so fire. Gre-ee-eeasy...


That's fucking pimp, are those garlic fries?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's fucking pimp, are those garlic fries?


Never had garlic fries


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> _"I can tell you that the number ONE problem in Hollywood was and is and always will be pedophilia."
> "They killed my friend and nearly killed me."
> "There are a lot of sick, evil people in this industry who have gotten away with so much for so long that they feel they are above the law, and that HAS to change."
> 
> ...


Well, that is certainly random. Sucks that it hits home for you personally, tho. Hopefully you received the help you needed.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 14, 2016)

Used to tell girls in middle school and early in high school that "Dr. Pepper makes your pussy stink" pretty sure we single handedly brought down the sale of Dr. Pepper in my region by at least 4.32%


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 14, 2016)

420God said:


> 4k tops. It's still 18 year old.





I'm paying 2k, I was thinking it was worth 4... But I see 98 and 99's with 90k priced @ 4k..mine only has half that mileage and wayyy better shape...not even a knick or ding or rust anywhere.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Aren't those old cop cars? thankfully they started using many different vehicles so I don't have to slow down every time I see one. 9,000$







These new Ford explorers look like cop cars in any color..I always check the brakes when I see one.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> These new Ford explorers look like cop cars in any color..I always check the brakes when I see one.


That's wat they use here. Are cop car brakes different?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm paying 2k, I was thinking it was worth 4... But I see 98 and 99's with 90k priced @ 4k..mine only has half that mileage and wayyy better shape...not even a knick or ding or rust anywhere.


This isn't quite as exciting when Neo almost bought that real estate, but it's up there. Any pics of the vehicle? I Googled it. Good looking car. Gas hog, but sounds like you got a damn good deal.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Try blue book?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 14, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> That's wat they use here. Are cop car brakes different?




Lol..I mean hit the brakes when I see one n slow down..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol..I mean hit the brakes when I see one n slow down..


True lol


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 14, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> This isn't quite as exciting when Neo almost bought that real estate, but it's up there. Any pics of the vehicle? I Googled it. Good looking car. Gas hog, but sounds like you got a damn good deal.







Yeah...looked it up..15 city and 22 hghy..not too good, gas going up weekly too it seems...paid 2.76 today...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah...looked it up..15 city and 22 hghy..not too good, gas going up weekly too it seems...paid 2.76 today...


Regardless, it's a very luxurious vehicle. That can scoot if it needs to. Enjoy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm paying 2k, I was thinking it was worth 4... But I see 98 and 99's with 90k priced @ 4k..mine only has half that mileage and wayyy better shape...not even a knick or ding or rust anywhere.


I have a '96 Acheiva SC with 20K miles. Tried to sell on CL a couple yrs. ago with 18K miles for $4500 and all I got were parody ads. Lol. I wasn't just going to give a car with 18K miles away for it's $1300 book value... so it's hard to say what old low mileage cars are worth...people want them for nothing, I kept mine. Fuck 'em. I'll sign it over to one of the kids if they're ever in a car bind...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3708207


Multiple branching stems interesting


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 15, 2016)

Bored, have some time?
Come to your own conclusion, believe what you want, it's your right as a
human. No judgement here.
Just wanted to share a short doc.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow. I do not seem to be getting anywhere in finding out why I got Super-turtled for posting the above picture. I tried asking in support but rather than answering the thread just got deleted. 

Can anybody answer why? @rollitup ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. I do not seem to be getting anywhere in finding out why I got Super-turtled for posting the above picture. I tried asking in support but rather than answering the thread just got deleted.
> 
> Can anybody answer why? @rollitup ?


i thought you were friends with someone who could answer that question?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i thought you were friends with someone who could answer that question?


Only one person can answer that question. I don't think they like having to answer to little people. Best to just ban them instead.

Watch, now this will get deleted as a "goodbye thread". We will see if I survive the day.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2016)

Besides, one must merely look at all the warnings for inappropriate behavior I have gotten to see I am a trouble-maker. Sure, I have not threatened anyboy's life or threatened to doc them, or abused them in any way... but I posted a picture of a lady. Nobody does shit like that. I must be insane. 

I have even caused other members to report me.

bad seed.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 15, 2016)

Unc is back. For now. Today gonna be a good day. For now.


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Only one person can answer that question. I don't think they like having to answer to little people. Best to just ban them instead.
> 
> Watch, now this will get deleted as a "goodbye thread". We will see if I survive the day.


U called admin an a-hole ..I looked at ur last warning on may 7th ...otherwise I don't see anything about the pic...if u zoom in she clearly has a skin coloured thong covering her lady parts...I've posted pics with less on here ...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 15, 2016)

Obvious butt-hurt child is obvious! How old are you really? Your foot-stomping tantrum is precious!

What's next, holding your breath until you turn blue? Grow up little guy.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 15, 2016)

wow


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Obvious butt-hurt child is obvious! How old are you really? Your foot-stomping tantrum is precious!
> 
> What's next, holding your breath until you turn blue? Grow up little guy.


Bahaha and a good morning to u muffin ♡


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Obvious butt-hurt child is obvious! How old are you really? Your foot-stomping tantrum is precious!
> 
> What's next, holding your breath until you turn blue? Grow up little guy.


Nice comeback.

Can you be any worse at your job?

You can't shame me. I asked you directly and you won't explain. Talk about being a baby. Is it so difficult to admit you made a mistake if indeed it was a mistake? Does it make you feel better to insult somebody instead? Is that what you mean when you talk about respecting each other?
http://rollitup.org/t/attention-users-this-will-not-be-tolerated.47767/

You are worth every cent they pay you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> U called admin an a-hole ..I looked at ur last warning on may 7th ...otherwise I don't see anything about the pic...if u zoom in she clearly has a skin coloured thong covering her lady parts...I've posted pics with less on here ...


Yeah, I figured that was it too until I finally got his next message telling me that it was the picture.

So now I am going to be a butt-hurt baby and find out why.

No worries. I have been thrown out of better parties than this.


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I figured that was it too until I finally got his next message telling me that it was the picture.
> 
> So now I am going to be a butt-hurt baby and find out why.
> 
> No worries. I have been thrown out of better parties than this.


Odd..if that was the issue why would admin respond and not remove ur avi ???

Either way the after party is where it's at...
If ur gonna poke the bear don't expect him to offer u flowers in return hun...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> Odd..if that was the issue why would admin respond and not remove ur avi ???
> 
> Either way the after party is where it's at...
> If ur gonna poke the bear don't expect him to offer u flowers in return hun...


You might note that my avi was gone for thirty days.

And I am well aware of the likely outcome of this and will accept it when or if it comes But why bother adding content to a place knowing that I can and will be arbitrarily cut off at any time? Especially after some of the shit I have seen around this place lately. People running around threatening lives and to name names - and I get reprimanded?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You might note that my avi was gone for thirty days.
> 
> And I am well aware of the likely outcome of this and will accept it when or if it comes But why bother adding content to a place knowing that I can and will be arbitrarily cut off at any time? Especially after some of the shit I have seen around this place lately. People running around threatening lives and to name names - and I get reprimanded?


No sorry I hadn't noticed. .I can't speak as to why...only explain what I see...I guess u just gotta post and not take it personal if a mod deletes something. .. we don't have to explain that we're applying site rules or do we? Lol I know everyone is treated a bit different but that's just reality. .. I see a specific group of the same hourly posters that bully, harras and just torment anyone they can...yet they all stay giving each other reach arounds...or likes as they're called here...if mods were to apply all rules most of the habitual t&t posters would be gonezo!!! 

Hun just let it go.....not worth the time..best to move on


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But why bother adding content to a place knowing that I can and will be arbitrarily cut off at any time?


THIS. 

Tortoised twice is over the top and unnecessary. Only 1 time would traumatize my ass, tbh. consider that a warning.  Perhaps this can be a new beginning. I'll dig up a new whorish avatar by tomorrow and maybe y'all can chill the fk out and learn to appreciate when you're in the presence of awesomeness.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> No sorry I hadn't noticed. .I can't speak as to why...only explain what I see...I guess u just gotta post and not take it personal if a mod deletes something. .. we don't have to explain that we're applying site rules or do we? Lol I know everyone is treated a bit different but that's just reality. .. I see a specific group of the same hourly posters that bully, harras and just torment anyone they can...yet they all stay giving each other reach arounds...or likes as they're called here...if mods were to apply all rules most of the habitual t&t posters would be gonezo!!!
> 
> Hun just let it go.....not worth the time..best to move on


"Pickle Queen", hehe, that's great....


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Pickle Queen", hehe, that's great....
> 
> View attachment 3708480


Pickles ...they just don't give a fuck...they only want to be dilly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> I see a specific group of the same hourly posters


What is an "hourly" poster?
Sounds like a labor union...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> Pickles ...they just don't give a fuck...they only want to be dilly.


The humble pickle can be a fitting metaphor for the human experience...



Representing our families and loved ones, as well:


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What is an "hourly" poster?
> Sounds like a labor union...


Just hit refresh...


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The humble pickle can be a fitting metaphor for the human experience...
> 
> View attachment 3708488
> 
> ...


Who puts a pickle in a pouch!!! ..such a faux pas!! Wait ...please explain this metaphor. .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> No sorry I hadn't noticed. .I can't speak as to why...only explain what I see...I guess u just gotta post and not take it personal if a mod deletes something. .. we don't have to explain that we're applying site rules or do we? Lol I know everyone is treated a bit different but that's just reality. .. I see a specific group of the same hourly posters that bully, harras and just torment anyone they can...yet they all stay giving each other reach arounds...or likes as they're called here...if mods were to apply all rules most of the habitual t&t posters would be gonezo!!!
> 
> Hun just let it go.....not worth the time..best to move on


I am not expecting mods to beholding to everybody - but they clearly _are_ beholding to some of the users. I have even seen mods secretly put on super-turtle because they hassled a favored troll - just to show them who's boss. I guess whoever owns this site gets what they pay for.

This place has lost so many good users who watch this happen and just leave. There is less and less left to miss these days. But when enough people do something about it it might change. Hell, this place even has advertising now - maybe that will bring some other changes too.

Thanks for the input April, I appreciate it. But the reason I got discouragement was not the panties - nor were they the reason I am being singled out for "special treatment". But I can't prove it, so I won't bother saying what the real reason is.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> please explain this metaphor. .


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3708516


Bahaha lack of sleep..baby kept me up last night...just got it..lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 15, 2016)

@Unclebaldrick - Welcome back, brother.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 15, 2016)

I trimmed an hp today. This night terror got some heat stress and turned out fluffy in some spots. But something also happened during this stress....it got super duper sticky ( she was sticky b4 but not like this). I was having hell of a time trimming it lol. I smoked a lil scissor hash and it melted and bubbled in my pipe. My eyes keep crossing..it got me all retarded


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 15, 2016)

the site has been changing for q good while.. the type of people
realistically none of us matter, despite intelligent contributions.. med, concentrate or growing... even entertainment in tnt

i dont really know but seems these members are what brings the views...which is what really matters no? idk
personally i dont care for rollituos attitude and how he talks to other members. especially while wearing the name of the site.. otherwise his remarks wouldnt be so foul

besides how things are deleted, turtle mode applied bannings etc
like i think april said and i know sunni has said before mods arent required to give explanation for deleted posts and what have you...
not sure i agree with that either






but im still upset about lost info in the clubs.. lost pics including album photos and some uploads

so dont listen to me


i also have a show ignored content deal on every page
lol.... i guess its not a big enough deal to fix for lil ol me
maybe i kust broke it when i temporarily ignored the all powerful finshaggy lol to skim through a thread


----------



## neosapien (Jun 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> the site has been changing for q good while.. the type of people
> realistically none of us matter, despite intelligent contributions.. med, concentrate or growing... even entertainment in tnt
> 
> i dont really know but seems these members are what brings the views...which is what really matters no? idk
> ...


So, how do you feel about emotionally unavailable 30's something men? Cuz I'm available. Physically. Not emotionally. Sorry.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> the site has been changing for q good while.. the type of people
> realistically none of us matter, despite intelligent contributions.. med, concentrate or growing... even entertainment in tnt
> 
> i dont really know but seems these members are what brings the views...which is what really matters no? idk
> ...


 Dammit now my post don't make sense after your edit lol. Well shit, I'll be the crazy one! Wild card bitches!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 15, 2016)

So today, was a good day. My plugs are outta lovk up so business per usual. 

I make gazpacho tmrw and prepped it all. Expect an early day as most I will have is prep work. 

Make the bistros food and prep for catering on thw weekend. No big events this week. .

Happy if I am out by 4, most likely a 2pm day wit alow clean up.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I trimmed an hp today. This night terror got some heat stress and turned out fluffy in some spots. But something also happened during this stress....it got super duper sticky ( she was sticky b4 but not like this). I was having hell of a time trimming it lol. I smoked a lil scissor hash and it melted and bubbled in my pipe. My eyes keep crossing..it got me all retarded


So, how do you feel about emotionally unavailable 30's something men? Cuz I'm available. Physically. Not emotionally. Sorry


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 15, 2016)

So my old friends live a few floors below one trap. 

One dude added me. I asked why they avoid me ao much 

Probably because im a waste of a space alcholic. But meh i love life


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What would you consider a fair price for a 98' Grand Marquis ..45 k miles, spotless, mint condition, AC works great and newer tires...two old people owned this car and I'd be stunned if it ever hit 70 mph.. I've already jumped on it..just curious if how great of a deal I got. I've got a number in my head n just wondering what others number would be.


1500-2000. If it's mint.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. I do not seem to be getting anywhere in finding out why I got Super-turtled for posting the above picture. I tried asking in support but rather than answering the thread just got deleted.
> 
> Can anybody answer why? @rollitup ?


Fur is murder.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

A wicked storm brewing and one of the local scavengers is running along the back wall, through the vines, as the wind whips at him.....tried to get some better shots, but they only seem to come around late in the night....


(Was quick enough to grab this one a few weeks ago.)

They live in the basement. I don't mind that they stay there, but one day I found a huge fat one wedged in the crawlspace right next to the wiring conduit, and they also steal from the garden and mess with the trash.
Sometimes they antagonize the terriers which is fun....biting at each other and rolling around like maniacs is always a good time.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> A wicked storm brewing and one of the local scavengers is running along the back wall, through the vines, as the wind whips at him.....tried to get some better shots, but they only seem to come around late in the night....
> 
> View attachment 3708825
> (Was quick enough to grab this one a few weeks ago.)
> ...


You have possums in your basement and you don't care? Do you own the property?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You have possums in your basement and you don't care? Do you own the property?


Yes, in the basement and in the neighbor's garage. Yep I own the property. It's a 1940s house that I got for a song. It's got a lot of character.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yes, in the basement and in the neighbor's garage. Yep I own the property. It's a 1940s house that I got for a song. It's got a lot of character.


I kill the chipmunks that burrow too close to my house. Rodents are destructive.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I kill the chipmunks that burrow too close to my house. Rodents are destructive.


Okay.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> A wicked storm brewing and one of the local scavengers is running along the back wall, through the vines, as the wind whips at him.....tried to get some better shots, but they only seem to come around late in the night....
> 
> View attachment 3708825
> (Was quick enough to grab this one a few weeks ago.)
> ...


Always thought they were the creepiest looking animal until a mom followed by 3 babies in a row crossed through my property one night. Still wouldn't want them making a home in my house though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yes, in the basement and in the neighbor's garage. Yep I own the property. It's a 1940s house that I got for a song. * It's got a lot of possums*.


Fixed it for you, you're welcome


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fixed it for you, you're welcome


I hear they make an ok stew. Maybe he's gonna raise em for meat?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I hear they make an ok stew. Maybe he's gonna raise em for meat?


In this economy you can use a good second revenue stream, brilliant.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I hear they make an ok stew. Maybe he's gonna raise em for meat?


I heard that too...but from Granny on the Beverly Hillbillies...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I heard that too...but from Granny on the Beverly Hillbillies...


Vittles


----------



## neosapien (Jun 15, 2016)

Only time I've ever seen a possum was when I pulled a dead one out a pool that was stuck in the skimmer door. Ugly fucking thing. Unless it was just playing possum. Oh God.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 15, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I kill the chipmunks that burrow too close to my house. Rodents are destructive.






They aerate the soil, I have hundreds of em on my lawn..I like em.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 15, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 1500-2000. If it's mint.





2k..I pick it up next week, I could sell it for 5k if I believe..I'm keeping it though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 2k..I pick it up next week, I could sell it for 5k if I believe..I'm keeping it though.


nice find by the way...I love low mileage old cars


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> nice find by the way...I love low mileage old cars







We got a series with you guys this weekend, lube up son!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> We got a series with you guys this weekend, lube up son!


Yeah, if we can come up with 9 players we'll be ready...
Marte got hit in the face from a short hop in the outfield tonight...looks like a boxer now...fuck!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 2k..I pick it up next week, I could sell it for 5k if I believe..I'm keeping it though.


It's worth keeping, but you'll never get $5k for it. Those years are pretty good though, many Mustang performance parts fit, I think some of the bigger brakes swap over too, if you want to make it perform a little better. Just putting on 17" rims improves the handling greatly without sacrificing the couch like ride. I upgrade my '06 with posi rear axle, bigger sway bars, cop shocks and springs, upgraded dual exhaust, slotted rotors and Mustang 17" rims. I can stay right on a Corvettes bumper in the corners, but I'm pathetically underpowered in the straights.


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> the site has been changing for q good while.. the type of people
> realistically none of us matter, despite intelligent contributions.. med, concentrate or growing... even entertainment in tnt
> 
> i dont really know but seems these members are what brings the views...which is what really matters no? idk
> ...


I already explained to you there isn't a "fix a broken account button" when something goes wrong 
I also gave you suggestions to see if it could be fixed on your end which you either never saw or ignored


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, if we can come up with 9 players we'll be ready...
> Marte got hit in the face from a short hop in the outfield tonight...looks like a boxer now...fuck!






That rookie pitcher look good, I think cervelli and Cole come back right after the break.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3709449
> 
> Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


Looks like a nasty one....sure feels goooooood when that warm 'water'/lymph flows out, though....

"Home remedies for foot blisters can include the use or application of apple cider vinegar, castor oil, antibacterial ointment, pads, warm water, Vaseline or any petroleum gel, Aloe Vera gel and Epsom salt. These home remedies are very simple to use and assist in making you more comfortable if you have foot or hand blisters. There is no difference between the blisters you get on your hands and feet. They look like small boils with a fluid inside as a result of gap between the innermost skin layer and the exterior skin layer.


Blisters are like small boils that can appear on any part of your body, especially the hands, feet and sometimes even your face. They contain a fluid-like substance which is often mistaken as water. The possible causes of blisters include over stress on your body, sweating, wearing new shoes, and constant friction during physical activity."

Best of luck!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Looks like a nasty one....sure feels goooooood when that warm 'water'/lymph flows out, though....
> 
> "Home remedies for foot blisters can include the use or application of apple cider vinegar, castor oil, antibacterial ointment, pads, warm water, Vaseline or any petroleum gel, Aloe Vera gel and Epsom salt. These home remedies are very simple to use and assist in making you more comfortable if you have foot or hand blisters. There is no difference between the blisters you get on your hands and feet. They look like small boils with a fluid inside as a result of gap between the innermost skin layer and the exterior skin layer.
> 
> ...


Epsom and Aloe Vera, maybe an ice cold shower beer. Right on, good lookin' out.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeebus Pin...ouchies. you are going to have to wear a flip flop on that foot for a week.

I hope our friends in NM are safe. Shits all blowing up here to CO now...it is so bad it looks like my shits on fire!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3709449
> 
> Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


Yikes! I hope that you're using large band aids to cover that up along with the neosporin. I took all the layers of skin off my knee cap two weeks ago, kept it clean and ordered a huge box of big band aids from Amazon. The skin layers grew back quickly. Keep bandages on that shit!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3709449
> 
> Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


Check into this stuff https://www.spenco.com/category.aspx?catid=4


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2016)

Available at finer stores everywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3709449
> 
> Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


SSDI under an occlusive barrier such as Tegaderm. Even neosporin over the blister then the larger occlusive barrier then put moleskin over it and voila you are mission capable babe, don't forget the booze and pot! Tape it tight.
Love you


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> SSDI under an occlusive barrier such as Tegaderm. Even neosporin over the blister then the larger occlusive barrier then put moleskin over it and voila you are mission capable babe, don't forget the booze and pot! Tape it tight.
> Love you


Thanks, love. 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3709449
> 
> Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


Better fitting pair of shoes. I only get that with older work boots that are worn and loose and don't fit well anymore.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Better fitting pair of shoes. I only get that with older work boots that are worn and loose and don't fit well anymore.


That's where I fucked up. Bought some new steel toes, and didn't layer up my socks. The 3,000 degree hasn't been helping either.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 16, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Better fitting pair of shoes. I only get that with older work boots that are worn and loose and don't fit well anymore.


Yup! Cheap boots suck.
Wolverine, Ariat(my favorite), redwing, etc.
those three are a few of the boots that won't fuck you up out of the box.

When I was younger I would only buy cheap boots. It was the same with each pair at first. For the first 3-4 weeks I would be walking around on the jobsites like I had really bad hemorrhoids. Horrible blistering like that one on pinworms foot. Sucks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup! Cheap boots suck.
> Wolverine, Ariat(my favorite), redwing, etc.
> those three are a few of the boots that won't fuck you up out of the box.
> 
> When I was younger I would only buy cheap boots. It was the same with each pair at first. For the first 3-4 weeks I would be walking around on the jobsites like I had really bad hemorrhoids. Horrible blistering like that one on pinworms foot. Sucks


Wolverines right out of the box with those gellin' insoles. Being comfortable at work was #1 to me!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wolverines right out of the box with those gellin' insoles. Being comfortable at work was #1 to me!


I had a pair of wolverines that lasted a couple years out on the job. I like them too


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 16, 2016)

Fuck my wife just left. Says she's Ben done with me. Took my kids. All over money. Fucking sux. Might have to sell my house and move to Colorado. Seems more I try more she hates me. I mean she's so fukin rude. Even to old people and babies. No respect. Bullshit. I'm suppost to move out the house I grew up in and sell it. Just to make her happy,possibly.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 16, 2016)

I have this 100% dark chocolate

It is the bees knees


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Fuck my wife just left. Says she's Ben done with me. Took my kids. All over money. Fucking sux. Might have to sell my house and move to Colorado. Seems more I try more she hates me. I mean she's so fukin rude. Even to old people and babies. No respect. Bullshit. I'm suppost to move out the house I grew up in and sell it. Just to make her happy,possibly.


Better to leave Dog. good luck


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Fuck my wife just left. Says she's Ben done with me. Took my kids. All over money. Fucking sux. Might have to sell my house and move to Colorado. Seems more I try more she hates me. I mean she's so fukin rude. Even to old people and babies. No respect. Bullshit. I'm suppost to move out the house I grew up in and sell it. Just to make her happy,possibly.


Don't abandon those kids. They need you more than ever. I'm sorry and well I'm sorry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wolverines right out of the box with those gellin' insoles. Being comfortable at work was #1 to me!


Those are my go to for the last 25 yrs, fairly comfy outta the box and breakin fast


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3709449
> 
> Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


How did you manage to take that pic at that angle??? For blisters: coconut oil. keeps it moist and it's antibacterial. Loose cotton bandage. then air dry after a day or so. 

**How is the new job going?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So today, was a good day. My plugs are outta lovk up so business per usual.
> 
> I make gazpacho tmrw and prepped it all. Expect an early day as most I will have is prep work.
> 
> ...


How did the gazpacho turn out?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 16, 2016)

@sunni
nothing against you






sometimes i like to complain


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> How did the gazpacho turn out?


gazpacho?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> gazpacho?


It's delicious. Try it on a warm day for lunch.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's delicious. Try it on a warm day for lunch.


Wat is it?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wat is it?


you'll never know.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you'll never know.


Deuchbag


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Don't abandon those kids. They need you more than ever. I'm sorry and well I'm sorry.


Thank you. Ya all about the kids.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Even to old people and babies. No respect. Bullshit.


hey, i was just interpreting your username into a half assed acronym to provide you with a thoughtless response when I said, Best Leave. being there for the kids sounds important, but your wife, not so much.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2016)

Well my day sucked 
 
Had this car for 14 years been driving it since highschool, lots of memories in it, now it sits in the car graveyard


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well my day sucked
> View attachment 3710077
> Had this car for 14 years been driving it since highschool, lots of memories in it, now it sits in the car graveyard


Damn looks horrid. Wat happened?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well my day sucked
> View attachment 3710077
> Had this car for 14 years been driving it since highschool, lots of memories in it, now it sits in the car graveyard


OH SHIT...Jesus dude I hope you're ok...Your typing fingers work so that's a good sign...how's the person whose head went through the wind shield? I was riding my motorcycle last month and got cut off by some woman. The bike dropped and I went flying.
I'm still sore so I empathize with ya...just glad you're ok


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2016)

Pretty much I was cut off by some asswhole doin like 25 in a 55..I was doin like 60 and when he came into my lane I tryd to swerve around him and the car just lost it and started skidding right into a cement barrier


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Pretty much I was cut off by some asswhole doin like 25 in a 55..I was doin like 60 and when he came into my lane I tryd to swerve around him and the car just lost it and started skidding right into a cement barrier


Were you hurt?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> OH SHIT...Jesus dude I hope you're ok...Your typing fingers work so that's a good sign...how's the person whose head went through the wind shield? I was riding my motorcycle last month and got cut off by some woman. The bike dropped and I went flying.
> I'm still sore so I empathize with ya...just glad you're ok


There was no passenger the paramedic said the whole was most likely caused by the airbag


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were you hurt?


Yea I'm good my wrist is pretty messed up might need to get a x Ray tomorrow


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> OH SHIT...Jesus dude I hope you're ok...Your typing fingers work so that's a good sign...how's the person whose head went through the wind shield? I was riding my motorcycle last month and got cut off by some woman. The bike dropped and I went flying.
> I'm still sore so I empathize with ya...just glad you're ok


My day sucked worse. I need hugs more. My neighbor's wife just passed after a 5 year long fight with lung cancer. What is really fucked is that the last time i saw her - she was doing amazing. She never let me leave the house without some fresh veggies or a big pile of cookies. We weren't super close, but I am still bummed out.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea I'm good my wrist is pretty messed up might need to get a x Ray tomorrow


Worst I ever had was a broken leg in a moped accident


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3709449
> 
> Beat my feet up pretty bad this week, man. Anybody got any home remedies for gnarly blisters? - neosporin isn't helping for shit.


Ive had em...best to not cover it and let the skin harden over it...get used to wearing sandals for a while Pinny...avoid abrasive shoes...takes about a week


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> My day sucked worse. I need hugs more. My neighbor's wife just passed after a 5 year long fight with lung cancer. What is really fucked is that the last time i saw her - she was doing amazing. She never let me leave the house without some fresh veggies or a big pile of cookies. We weren't super close, but I am still bummed out.


That sux bro;(


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ive had em...best to not cover it and let the skin harden over it...get used to wearing sandals for a while Pinny...avoid abrasive shoes...takes about a week







Let's eat some mushrooms and be Astronauts? I wanna live in space...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Let's eat some mushrooms and be Astronauts? I wanna live in space...


My favorite band


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> My day sucked worse. I need hugs more. My neighbor's wife just passed after a 5 year long fight with lung cancer. What is really fucked is that the last time i saw her - she was doing amazing. She never let me leave the house without some fresh veggies or a big pile of cookies. We weren't super close, but I am still bummed out.


sympathetic long hugs and opportunistic ass feel for you my young friend


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

Ayahuasca?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a pair of wolverines that lasted a couple years out on the job. I like them too





Singlemalt said:


> Those are my go to for the last 25 yrs, fairly comfy outta the box and breakin fast


i always get their steel toe'd ones (Dura Shocks). a great cheaper $$ boot. someone mentioned the gel soles. you can kinda sorta rejuvenate an old sloppy work boot with them too. i've got an old pair of White boots that I've had longer than most people on RIU have been alive and was thinking about getting a new pair, but dreaded the break in period. and they are prob $300 a pair now as well.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> sympathetic long hugs and opportunistic ass feel for you my young friend


::hugs and ass rub intercepted::


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> How did you manage to take that pic at that angle??? For blisters: coconut oil. keeps it moist and it's antibacterial. Loose cotton bandage. then air dry after a day or so.
> 
> **How is the new job going?


i think that's where the blisters came from. a "real job"


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> ::hugs and ass rub intercepted::


want me to fly down? maybe a mouth hug (no eye contact)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i always get their steel toe'd ones (Dura Shocks). a great cheaper $$ boot. someone mentioned the gel soles. you can kinda sorta rejuvenate an old sloppy work boot with them too. i've got an old pair of White boots that I've had longer than most people on RIU have been alive and was thinking about getting a new pair, but dreaded the break in period. and they are prob $300 a pair now as well.


Best boots I ever bought were desert combat boots a 1,000 miles still going strong


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> want me to fly down? maybe a mouth hug (no eye contact)


You are a gentleman and a scholar. And, you are welcome on muh leather couch anytime.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i think that's where the blisters came from. a "real job"


i pop em open and keep working lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i pop em open and keep working lol


you are such a bad ass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> How did the gazpacho turn out?


Really well actually.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> My day sucked worse. I need hugs more. My neighbor's wife just passed after a 5 year long fight with lung cancer. What is really fucked is that the last time i saw her - she was doing amazing. She never let me leave the house without some fresh veggies or a big pile of cookies. We weren't super close, but I am still bummed out.


That sucks dude. same thing just happened to my neighbor
My closest neighbor, real cool old man. Doesn't mind the occasional whiff of weed. His wife had been battling lung cancer also. I came home from costco monday, saw him walking back from the mailbox and said "hey Gary, hows it going?". He walked towards me with a very shitty look on his face, and said "not good, my wife passed away early this morning".

Poor dude! He said she started puking up blood and died on him


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i always get their steel toe'd ones (Dura Shocks). a great cheaper $$ boot. someone mentioned the gel soles. you can kinda sorta rejuvenate an old sloppy work boot with them too. i've got an old pair of White boots that I've had longer than most people on RIU have been alive and was thinking about getting a new pair, but dreaded the break in period. and they are prob $300 a pair now as well.


Unfortunately, boots don't last that long in my trade. Mostly from climbing up and down scaffolding. The soles always go out first.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 17, 2016)

I just found $500 in cash on the floor here in the dining room in the restaurant. A pile of $20's and a few $100's. I asked the tables around me if anyone had dropped any money and they all checked and said no. I'll hold onto it in the safe for a week or so to see if anyone calls- I think that's the right thing to do.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just found $500 in cash on the floor here in the dining room in the restaurant. A pile of $20's and a few $100's. I asked the tables around me if anyone had dropped any money and they all checked and said no. I'll hold onto it in the safe for a week or so to see if anyone calls- I think that's the right thing to do.


Oh shit you found my money?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just found $500 in cash on the floor here in the dining room in the restaurant. A pile of $20's and a few $100's. I asked the tables around me if anyone had dropped any money and they all checked and said no. I'll hold onto it in the safe for a week or so to see if anyone calls- I think that's the right thing to do.


I dropped that. Just put it in the mail, thanks.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

What is "turtle mode" in reference to this site?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just found $500 in cash on the floor here in the dining room in the restaurant. A pile of $20's and a few $100's. I asked the tables around me if anyone had dropped any money and they all checked and said no. I'll hold onto it in the safe for a week or so to see if anyone calls- I think that's the right thing to do.


Maybe it will make up a little for those previous employee rip offs... People who lose that much $ can probably afford to. Most I ever lost was a $10 or $20. I watch out for $100's like my wife.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe it will make up a little for those previous employee rip offs... People who lose that much $ can probably afford to. Most I ever lost was a $10 or $20. I watch out for $100's like my wife.


We ended up getting 17k of 18k back from insurance for that crazy shit last year actually, so that was good. If no one claims it though, I'm splitting it up among the employees. They'll appreciate some extra cash more than me- again I think that's the right way to do it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> We ended up getting 17k of 18k back from insurance for that crazy shit last year actually, so that was good. If no one claims it though, I'm splitting it up among the employees. They'll appreciate some extra cash more than me- again I think that's the right way to do it


Nice!


----------



## bravedave (Jun 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What is "turtle mode" in reference to this site?
> 
> View attachment 3710540


There is a setting at admins disposal that makes negotiating the site unbearable. Clicking things often taking you to the home page as opposed to what you clicked as well as making most every click really slow.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> There is a setting at admins disposal that makes negotiating the site unbearable. Clicking things often taking you to the home page as opposed to what you clicked as well as making most every click really slow.


But why?


----------



## bravedave (Jun 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> But why?


Generally it is only obvious to the ass-wagon who put you on it. See @Unclebaldrick


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> There is a setting at admins disposal that makes negotiating the site unbearable. Clicking things often taking you to the home page as opposed to what you clicked as well as making most every click really slow.


Hmmm, sounds a bit sadistic, but alright. 

What is the point of doing this, other than to torment? Wouldn't an outright ban be just as effective and more e-humane, or?


----------



## bravedave (Jun 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hmmm, sounds a bit sadistic, but alright.
> 
> What is the point of doing this, other than to torment? Wouldn't an outright ban be just as effective and more e-humane, or?


Lol. Yep. I assume the admins get a kick out of it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol. Yep. I assume the admins get a kick out of it.


i get a kick out of watching you cry about it too. fun all around.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

finally got a morning off tomorrow.. dont have to work til around noon. 
sandwich and beer time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> finally got a morning off tomorrow.. dont have to work til around noon.
> sandwich and beer time
> View attachment 3710579


oldest beer in America?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> oldest beer in America?


yeah i was digging in my yard and found it.. i think its a fossil


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah i was digging in my yard and found it.. i think its a fossil


If it smells like skunk, try rolling it...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol. Yep. I assume the admins get a kick out of it.


It's just an adult timeout; the infraction wasn't bad enough to get outright banned. It's like using the old modems from 20 yrs ago on dial up in a rural phone system


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 17, 2016)

Just gotta figure out the electrical...

Runs like a charm, still able to pull wheelies


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

Going to have to get a six pack of micro brew for Father's Day night...I hear there's a big game on @ 8PM EST. I'm not sure who will win now, I thought it would be over by game 5 or 6... @mr sunshine ?


----------



## bravedave (Jun 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It's just an adult timeout; the infraction wasn't bad enough to get outright banned. It's like using the old modems from 20 yrs ago on dial up in a rural phone system


Right. Sometimes the biggest infraction IS the application of it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> finally got a morning off tomorrow.. dont have to work til around noon.
> sandwich and beer time
> View attachment 3710579


I just had a nap. That sandwich looks pretty tempting right now lol

Beer sounds kinda risque tho


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Right. Sometimes the biggest infraction IS the application of it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Going to have to get a six pack of micro brew for Father's Day night...I hear there's a big game on @ 8PM EST. I'm not sure who will win now, I thought it would be over by game 5 or 6... @mr sunshine ?[/QUOTE*.*


The nba cheated when they suspended green, this is.some fucking bullshit. *... *kicks trash can across the room...*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

This beer is going down waayyyyyy easy this evening....dusk is only a few minutes away and people are beginning to gather at the park next to my house.....cheers, folks.

_"I wanna tear it all apart and take the clothes right off your back
We're tearin' down the highway and we're breakin' away, breakin' away
We're breakin' away from the pack!
And if you don't have anywhere to go
You go down on the pedal and you're ready to ROLL
And even if you don't have anywhere to go
You go down on the pedal and you're ready to ROLL
And your SPEED is all you'll ever NEED, all you'll ever need to KNOW!"_


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2016)

I hear the warriors organization is going to be handing out free life vests for every person attending game 7. They dont want anyone to drown when lebrons tears flood the arena.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I hear the warriors organization is going to be handing out free life vests for every person attending game 7. They dont want anyone to drown when lebrons tears flood the arena.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Really well actually.


Did the Gazpacho Soup have any cilantro or dill? I see some recipes call for diced fruit in addition to the vegetables.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Did the Gazpacho Soup have any cilantro or dill? I see some recipes call for diced fruit in addition to the vegetables.


Interesting friit would be nice imo. 

A ton of fresh basil, and oregano which I have never heard of but wasny my recipe. 

Had a bowl for lunch, it was quite good. Glad to have thw weekend off.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Had a bowl for lunch, it was quite good.


dang i need a food processor!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> dang i need a food processor!


Good plan. 

I have a craving for s lage nighr meal


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Good plan.
> 
> I have a craving for s lage nighr meal


I've got some bbq chicken breast leftover from earlier. Constantly grilling here, ez cleanup and I get to set on fire whatever I get from a local market. Got a new job in town so I'll be frequenting assorted eateries from now on. looking frwd to the variety again.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Just gotta figure out the electrical...
> 
> Runs like a charm, still able to pull wheelies
> 
> View attachment 3710592


Is that a kz? My first bike was a 79 kz750.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Interesting friit would be nice imo.
> 
> A ton of fresh basil, and oregano which I have never heard of but wasny my recipe.
> 
> Had a bowl for lunch, it was quite good. Glad to have thw weekend off.


How did you not like that life jacket joke, that's fucken weak sauce.. do you even know who the fuck I am? Have you the slightest fucken clue? Your dad labron james is going down pussy.. this post may come back to bite me in the ass but, im doubling down till it does... im also sorry about calling.you a pussy, that was immature and I apologize.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2016)

i wish i had more to say, maybe be funny

@.Pinworm. 

got any pointers?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> How did you not like that life jacket joke, that's fucken weak sauce.. do you even know who the fuck I am? Have you the slightest fucken clue? Your dad labron james is going down pussy.. this post may come back to bite me in the ass but, im doubling down till it does... im also sorry about calling.you a pussy, that was immature and I apologize.


I lost a lot of respect for u when you s
Apologize to people. 

Lebron best win or I will write him one angry letter. 

I may even use a curse word or two


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've got some bbq chicken breast leftover from earlier. Constantly grilling here, ez cleanup and I get to set on fire whatever I get from a local market. Got a new job in town so I'll be frequenting assorted eateries from now on. looking frwd to the variety again.


Oh sweet! 

Sounds good any apots you have got your eye on? I see so many or hear about them. 

I want pho


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I lost a lot of respect for u when you s
> Apologize to people.
> 
> Lebron best win or I will write him one angry letter.
> ...


I lost respect for your mom when she stopped swallowing. I would normally apologize but thats between me and her..


























































































LoL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I lost respect for your mom when she stopped swallowing. I would normally apologize but thats between me and her..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL you are savage af bro


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I lost respect for your mom when she stopped swallowing. I would normally apologize but thats between me and her..
> LoL


reported abuse of space bar.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

Puff puff pass.....


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is that a kz? My first bike was a 79 kz750.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kawasaki_triple

The H2 750 was introduced in 1972, the culmination of Kawasaki's two-stroke project. Kawasaki said of the bike, "It's so quick it demands the razor-sharp reactions of an experienced rider."[10]

Its engine displacement of 748 cc (45.6 cu in) produced 55 kW (74 hp) at 6,800 rpm.[7] The engine was entirely new and not a bored-out 500. With larger displacement as well as less aggressive porting and ignition timing,[10] the H2 _750_ had a wider power band than the _500_H1, though Roland Brown said it was still "barely more practical" than the smaller predecessor, because Kawasaki had "done little" to address chassis problems, and so the bike was still prone to speed wobble.[7] The 14 bhp (10 kW) gain over the _500_ H1 put the H2's output well ahead of its close rivals, the air-cooled four-stroke Honda CB750 and theliquid-cooled two-stroke Suzuki GT750.[10]

To help address the speed wobble issue, the H2 came with a friction-type steering damper, as well as a built-in frame lug to attach a hydraulic steering damper.[7] The H2 had a front disc brake, an all-new capacitor discharge ignition system which performed better than cap and rotor type, was virtually maintenance free, and was unique to the H2. The H2 also had a chain oiler, and a steering friction damper.[12] The front disc brake performed adequately, though some riders added a second front disc for more braking performance.[10]

Even with its limitations, the H2 was a success, because there were not many other bikes that could, Brown said, "even approach" the performance of the H2 Mach IV.[7] A standard, factory produced H2 was able to travel a 1⁄4 mi (0.40 km) from a standing start in as low as 12.0 seconds with an expert rider on board,[12] or 0 to 100 mph (0 to 161 km/h) in under 13 seconds.[7] In 1975 _Cycle World_tested the H2 Mach IV's quarter mile at 13.06 seconds 99.55 mph (160.21 km/h), with a 0 to 60 mph time of 4.3 seconds, 0 to 100 mph time of 13.2 seconds, and a top speed of 110 mph (180 km/h).[13]

The H-2 was comparison tested by _Cycle_magazine in 1973 against the Ducati 750, the Honda CB750, the Harley-Davidson Sportster1000, the Kawasaki Z1, the Triumph Trident750, and the Norton Commando 750. The competition consisted of acceleration, braking distance, and road race course lap-times. Each test was run several times including 10 attempts at a fastest road course time. The H2 was the fastest accelerating machine, posting the fastest 1/4 mile run on a drag strip. Experts were surprised at the other results. Despite an uncomfortable feel and slight front wheel hop under hard braking and not giving the sensation of stopping particularly fast it had the shortest stopping distance and highest braking G load of all the bikes. On the road course, despite what had been heard and written about its ill handling, frame flexing and the supposed tendency tospeed wobble exiting high speed turns, it was tied for the fastest lap time with the Kawasaki Z-1 to the tenth of a second. Overall the Kawasaki H-2 750 had the lowest ET, second-highest quarter-mile speed, the fastest lap time, the strongest braking force, the highest torque and horsepower readings on the dynamometer, the highest power-to-weight ratio, the lowest price and scored by points for performance was by far the least expensive per unit displacement.[14]

Kawasaki's reputation for building what motorcycle writer Alastair Walker called, "scarily fast, good-looking, no holds barred motorcycles" began with the H1.[15] The H2 was part of the rise of the Japanese superbikes, contributing to the decline of Harley Davidson, and nearly extinguished the British motorcycle industry in the US for a long period.[12][16]

BOSS MACHINE

Gains about 10hp with the expansion chambers and lower weight of the pipes. Think loud and smoky! Love it, I've got a few others running, 750cc, 500cc, 400cc, all triples


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 18, 2016)

I think I have an ear infection. 

Fml this is the weekend. I will still get sober and not operate heavy machinery.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I think I have an ear infection.
> 
> Fml this is the weekend. I will still get sober and not operate heavy machinery.


I understand you can turn your earwax into E-juice.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> dang i need a food processor!


Excellent avatar.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I understand you can turn your earwax into E-juice.


LoL 

Do you have the tek for this? 

Sounds delish


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 18, 2016)

Oooooohh, I'll give it a watch....always enjoy supporting the independents, as well....

_"Casey Jones is the story of a quirky young man with an irresistible propensity for violence. A lifelong outcast, Casey learned at a young age to channel his brutal urges into sports, but after being kicked off the local hockey team for excessive force during practice, Casey moves back in with his worrisome mother to seek solace at his boyhood home. His retreat is soon interrupted though when a vicious gang of street punks, the Purple Dragons, savagely beat him with pipes for attempting to remove their graffiti. After narrowly escaping the encounter with his life, Casey vows to single-handedly rid his neighborhood of crime. Armed with a golf bag loaded with clubs and sporting a fearful hockey mask, Casey stalks the alleyways by night, mercilessly trouncing any delinquents unlucky enough to cross his path. The misguided crusader soon goes off the deep end, and an unlikely ally from the sewers is forced to intervene before the vigilante annihilates every criminal in the city."

_


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I lost a lot of respect for u when you s
> Apologize to people.
> 
> Lebron best win or I will write him one angry letter.
> ...


take some coke $ and give up the 6 points...

you heard it here 1st!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kawasaki_triple
> 
> The H2 750 was introduced in 1972, the culmination of Kawasaki's two-stroke project. Kawasaki said of the bike, "It's so quick it demands the razor-sharp reactions of an experienced rider."[10]
> 
> ...


An embarrassing lesson of physics early one morning from the front seat of Roadrunner Hemi, two kids watching a taillight disappear before hitting 2nd. Ego crusher.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> take some coke $ and give up the 6 points...
> 
> you heard it here 1st!


I put money on adelaide in the afl against collingwood.

What you even know bout dat australian footy m8? 

Fuck outta here and take sunsgines mon wit you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 18, 2016)

bad typing but pet usual bot that bad. Keepin it 100 half the time a thirs of the day


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I put money on adelaide in the afl against collingwood.
> 
> What you even know bout dat australian footy m8?
> 
> Fuck outta here and take sunsgines mon wit you


I watch Australian football, used to get lines on games too...

You fuckin' think we're backwards down here or what?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I watch Australian football, used to get lines on games too...
> 
> You fuckin' think we're backwards down here or what?


Lol you are cultured but most people dont watcj afl to be honest. We got a league here and a few aussie run pubs that play the games. Its good drinking time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol you are cultured but most people dont watcj afl to be honest. We got a league here and a few aussie run pubs that play the games. Its good drinking time


As long as they don't make you drink Foster's...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> As long as they don't make you drink Foster's...


Lmao make me drink? And naw I est meat pies and as pwr bar normal drink makers or bulleit and whatever good seasonal is on tap. Dive bars im cool with bud and a double crown. Keep the bottle out as i do 3 doubles then take a next to my table. 

Every fuckin time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lmao make me drink? And naw I est meat pies and as pwr bar normal drink makers or bulleit and whatever good seasonal is on tap. Dive bars im cool with bud and a double crown. Keep the bottle out as i do 3 doubles then take a next to my table.
> 
> Every fuckin time


I believe you!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Just gotta figure out the electrical...
> 
> Runs like a charm, still able to pull wheelies
> 
> View attachment 3710592


Oh my that was hubby's bike! Once upon a time in galaxy far far away........


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my that was hubby's bike! Once upon a time in galaxy far far away........



it failed me on the highway today... engine overheated. apparently it isn't mixing the fuel and the oil the way that it should. still needs work...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> it failed me on the highway today... engine overheated. apparently it isn't mixing the fuel and the oil the way that it should. still needs work...


is it an old school 2 stroke?... if so id bypass the exta tank and just mix the shit yourself


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> is it an old school 2 stroke?... if so id bypass the exta tank and just mix the shit yourself



Yes, it crossed my mind... I think I'll try it out.

Hopefully I didn't do any damage today when she overheated and seized. I'll know more in a couple days...

Thanks bruh!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Yes, it crossed my mind... I think I'll try it out.
> 
> Hopefully I didn't do any damage today when she overheated and seized. I'll know more in a couple days...
> 
> Thanks bruh!


no problem lol.. is it kick start?.. if it is and you kick it and it still has compression. youll be alright


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no problem lol.. is it kick start?.. if it is and you kick it and it still has compression. youll be alright



I let her cool down and she started up (had to drop the clutch in 1st gear down a hill) but I'm hearing a weird knocking coming from one of the cylinders. At the same time I noticed no smoke from the pipes, and I concluded that oil isn't being mixed into the engine. Hopefully premixing the oil will solve it, and the knocking too... If not, a bit more wrenching is needed


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 19, 2016)

It's hay season folks


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2016)

My wild black raspberries are coming in nicely...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My wild black raspberries are coming in nicely...
> 
> View attachment 3711774


Yes they are...I have them growing along the woods that border my place...
But I have to deal with poison ivy, snakes crawling around and birds and deer that eat them...


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes they are...I have them growing along the woods that border my place...
> But I have to deal with poison ivy, snakes crawling around and birds and deer that eat them...



Haha me too. Just walked around yesterday spraying poison ivy. Twas when I snapped the picture.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I understand you can turn your earwax into E-juice.


I gave a kid a chunk of earwax i just dug out and said it was dab, I threw it in the rig, he hit it and just about puked. It was funny until I had to clean the rig, didn't really think it through fully...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

@mr sunshine today is the day bro. 

Lebron going to cry... because they won. 

12 points Cleveland. I hope


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I let her cool down and she started up (had to drop the clutch in 1st gear down a hill) but I'm hearing a weird knocking coming from one of the cylinders. At the same time I noticed no smoke from the pipes, and I concluded that oil isn't being mixed into the engine. Hopefully premixing the oil will solve it, and the knocking too... If not, a bit more wrenching is needed


hopefully your cylinder head didnt get fucked up. but youre not smoking your rings are probably fine. i think mixing the oil yourself will solve it.. but id definitely find a way to bypass the oil tank if you do.. if it sits and starts rusting or whatever you dont want to pull that corrosion into your gas


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 19, 2016)

drama brewing in qwizo land. trifling ass bitches sending my texts to one another

a little late but time for that annual spring cleaning


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> drama brewing in qwizo land. trifling ass bitches sending my texts to one another
> 
> a little late but time for that annual spring cleaning


I accept second hand hoes. 

Thx in advamce


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 19, 2016)

this one will jist cause problems.
dropped my phone and snatched my memory card, before put it back together.. 
then started hitting up people from the saved messages and contacts like Facebook..
texted my ex wife even..
time to get rid of her before she texts a girl that aint as cool witj my ways
like a damn cellphone virus


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I accept second hand hoes.
> 
> Thx in advamce


the more cats the better


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the more cats the better


Lmfao

Dude that made me cry laughing

O my


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

90 minutes till game time, I'm going to have to head home, shower up and break out the Lemon Kush...

Anybody remember when they were the Philadelphia Warriors...? I was 8 then I think...they had a guy named WiIt playing for them...he got lots and lots of pussy! I guess girls liked that 100 points he got in one game...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

After a lunch of fresh buttered beets from a local friend....
(I leave the skins on because I love that texture!)



...it's now time to drink beer and smoke dope - Cheers!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 90 minutes till game time, I'm going to have to head home, shower up and break out the Lemon Kush...
> 
> Anybody remember when they were the Philadelphia Warriors...? I was 8 then I think...they had a guy named WiIt playing for them...he got lots and lots of pussy! I guess girls liked that 100 points he got in one game...


You mean this dude:



Man, what I wouldn't give to have that mace...looks like he could take Ah-nuld down to Chinatown and back, eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> After a lunch of fresh buttered beets from a local friend....
> (I leave the skins on because I love that texture!)
> 
> View attachment 3712155
> ...


Mmmmm, fresh beets


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3712231


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

I am eating black cherry ice cream with brownie crumbled on top and my ayrupy part of the jam. 

I am pretty fuxking high. I may puke on someone tonight. Im hyped to do it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

Dont forget the chocolate chips. Most people question how i eay dairy as I drink. 

The answet is simple


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> After a lunch of fresh buttered beets from a local friend....
> (I leave the skins on because I love that texture!)
> 
> View attachment 3712155
> ...


Mmmmm beets


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmmm, fresh beets





sunni said:


> Mmmmm beets


They are sooooo sweet and earthy too, guys. Bit of brown sugar in the water and Irish butter afterwards. I paid $2 for a basket of about 20 of 'em.


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> They are sooooo sweet and earthy too, guys. Bit of brown sugar in the water and Irish butter afterwards. I paid $2 for a basket of about 20 of 'em.


I'm not a fan of sweet vegetables 
But I like beets 

I make a good roasted beet salad


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 19, 2016)

beets=yuck...just sayin'


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> beets=yuck...just sayin'


Nope get outta here you beet discriminater lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> beets=yuck...just sayin'


Shaddap, you!

I was weaned on fresh beets...my mom would shred them, raw, with just a bit of cream, sugar, and s&p...used to slurp down that pink slop!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> They are sooooo sweet and earthy too, guys. Bit of brown sugar in the water and Irish butter afterwards. I paid $2 for a basket of about 20 of 'em.


I'll pass on the sugar; butter, salt and fresh pepper is perfect. Ever grill them? Try it, nice smokey flavor


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 19, 2016)

Ate some steak with this shit on it today.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

This game is as tight as mr sunshines clenched ass right now. 

What bitch lebron gunna jizz on yr face homie 

Ot: waiting to rave. Shit gunna ve live fam


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll pass on the sugar; butter, salt and fresh pepper is perfect. Ever grill them? Try it, nice smokey flavor


I love it, man. I've cooked and prepared beets every way under the sun, and then some. The other day I oiled some up and roasted them....sooooo nice. 
(smacks lips)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I love it, man. I've cooked and prepared beets every way under the sun, and then some. The other day I oiled some up and roasted them....sooooo nice.
> (*smacks dem ruby red lips*)


FIFY


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Try this: roast, then quarter, drizzle with olive oil, some minced garlic and julienned fresh basil


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 19, 2016)

My brother one New Year's Eve, being drunk, goes "Damn! These beets are so fresh! Snap!" Bites into it, and then rubs it on my chest. Joke was on him, though. Not only did he get alcohol poisoning that night, the next day he took a dump and thought he had destroyed his insides with alcohol and was going to die because the toilet water was deep red.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

@USGA fuck you!

and i still can't lift my arms over my head after the fucking ninja warrior workout on friday. REKT


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Might sound odd/unconventional, but some of those cold/room temp roasted beets are really _nice_, sliced inside of a grilled sammich. We like them tucked into some honey smoked turkey, Jarlsberg, bit of seed mustard, on buttered sourdough. I've got a (commercial) brokeass older panini/sandwich press that I bought from a restaurant supply place....it's got bad wiring and is fickle, but maannnnn does it turn out the crispy chewy treats. 
I make these little calzones in there, as well. My wife is ten years my junior and she, like many, became accustomed to a fast food/conv. crap diet in college. She enjoys the 'Hot Pocket' things (shudder), so as a treat I'll make the *real* versions for her from time to time...

 

Bombass quesadillas, as well...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

Lolololil


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 19, 2016)

the world is at peace again..
told 2 chicks to get to steppin.
i dont understand the purpose, tryin to fuck my game up for no reason. and then they were upset i told em to get on? like this was gonna help em move up n ranks or somethin. clearly dont understand the others..just made em look a fool


confusing, yes i know..but fuck it. details are long

ahhhh gonna sleep sound tonight, but i always do


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2016)

What happened to that guy, Leggorghini Lamblock? Is the express ok?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

The exhaust fan in one of my tents is making a weird noise and needs to be replaced and the filter in the other tent needs to be swapped out for a fresh one. I figured, fuck it, I'll just buy a fan/filter combo. Replace the fan in one tent and the filter in the other. Boom! Done...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The exhaust fan in one of my tents is making a weird noise and needs to be replaced and the filter in the other tent needs to be swapped out for a fresh one. I figured, fuck it, I'll just buy a fan/filter combo. Replace the fan in one tent and the filter in the other. Boom! Done...


Doesn't it suck? I've had 2 clip on fans die in the last month, one water pump, my exhaust fan is starting to a rattle, my carbon filter, room filter and RO filters all need replacing. I'm due for a couple replacement bulbs as well. Just need all it to hold together a few more weeks. Probably adding AC soon also because the heat is getting hard to control... $$$$$$$$$$.  The fans and pumps piss me off, just over a year old, shouldn't be dead/dying already. I have a couple desk fans from the 80's that are still going strong, one has been running non stop for about 5 years now. New shit sucks.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The exhaust fan in one of my tents is making a weird noise and needs to be replaced and the filter in the other tent needs to be swapped out for a fresh one. I figured, fuck it, I'll just buy a fan/filter combo. Replace the fan in one tent and the filter in the other. Boom! Done...


Great !!! that's just kick me in the nuts spit on my neck fucking great gary !!

gad damn it !! fuck !!!


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Doesn't it suck? I've had 2 clip on fans die in the last month, one water pump, my exhaust fan is starting to a rattle, my carbon filter, room filter and RO filters all need replacing. I'm due for a couple replacement bulbs as well. Just need all it to hold together a few more weeks. Probably adding AC soon also because the heat is getting hard to control... $$$$$$$$$$.  The fans and pumps piss me off, just over a year old, shouldn't be dead/dying already. I have a couple desk fans from the 80's that are still going strong, one has been running non stop for about 5 years now. New shit sucks.


Yea I've been through so many of those cheap clip fans its not even funny. My exhaust fan is doing the same thing, rattling pretty loud. It makes me think of how the box fans sound when they are all clogged with dust and shit. I wonder if I can clean it, or is it just fucked off? Meh, fuck it, buy a new one. I never liked this fan anyway lol Im pretty sure you understand that as well. Ever bought some piece of equipment that you just didnt like?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> Great !!! that's just kick me in the nuts spit on my neck fucking great gary !!
> 
> gad damn it !! fuck !!!


lol who are you?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I've been through so many of those cheap clip fans its not even funny. My exhaust fan is doing the same thing, rattling pretty loud. It makes me think of how the box fans sound when they are all clogged with dust and shit. I wonder if I can clean it, or is it just fucked off? Meh, fuck it, buy a new one. I never liked this fan anyway lol Im pretty sure you understand that as well. Ever bought some piece of equipment that you just didnt like?


Can't really say I've bought something I didn't like because of the product itself, it's usually because I under spec'd something. I went through HTG for most equipment, I knew I wasn't buying quality products to begin with, so I didn't really expect them to last long. The stiff wasfine when I was still small and starting out. I'm getting to a point where I need to invest in good equipment, losing a crop now due to cheap equipment would be a huge kick in the balls.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What happened to that guy, Leggorghini Lamblock? Is the express ok?


A day late to all the news I se


Gary Goodson said:


> lol who are you?


I thi k tyler says mainy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 21, 2016)

Shower beer then i shall show up at work. I swear if ny start time is 3:00 I am going ti the pub for lunch


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol who are you?


fucking great that's what i am !!! 

god damn son !! 


smoking god damn hard hash today son, in fact all fucking day !! 

smoke weed be happy aND FUCK


----------



## dangledo (Jun 21, 2016)

Equipment you didn't like? 

Had an off brand 200$ filter spew carbon dust all over a grow. Ruined everything. They said they don't refund used equipment, asked how the fuck would I know it's faulty without trying it first? After some shit they took it back, I paid the extra for the name brand. don't buy shitty filters...


----------



## bravedave (Jun 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Equipment you didn't like?
> 
> Had an off brand 200$ filter spew carbon dust all over a grow. Ruined everything. They said they don't refund used equipment, asked how the fuck would I know it's faulty without trying it first? After some shit they took it back, I paid the extra for the name brand. don't buy shitty filters...


They work better when you suck air through the filter, not blow air into. Lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> fucking great that's what i am !!!
> 
> god damn son !!
> 
> ...


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3713559


lol and no idea y


aha, god damn ain't drinkin no milk !! 


no ?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 21, 2016)

lol i know y


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 21, 2016)

i'm having a 'i don't get gifs' day 

nm


----------



## dangledo (Jun 21, 2016)

bravedave said:


> They work better when you suck air through the filter, not blow air into. Lol.



nice assumption. Recirculating. Fan sucked it through. It was a faulty filter. hence them taking it back, jackass.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Equipment you didn't like?
> 
> Had an off brand 200$ filter spew carbon dust all over a grow. Ruined everything. They said they don't refund used equipment, asked how the fuck would I know it's faulty without trying it first? After some shit they took it back, I paid the extra for the name brand. don't buy shitty filters...


good reminder to first always prime a new carbon filter outdoors to remove existing fine particles.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> good reminder to first always prime a new carbon filter outdoors to remove existing fine particles.


Prime my deeek abe supercro











Awww jusplayn


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> good reminder to first always prime a new carbon filter outdoors to remove existing fine particles.


I have my ex-wife prime them, triple indemnity if the cause of death is black lung. Win-win


----------



## bravedave (Jun 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> nice assumption. Recirculating. Fan sucked it through. It was a faulty filter. hence them taking it back, jackass.


Actually assumed you could take a joke. Ha. Just giving you shit. Too bad about the grow.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 22, 2016)

Ffs this day went by so fast..musta been that 3 hr nap. I woke up to not knowing what time of day it was and total confusion


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I woke up to not knowing what time of day it was and total confusion


One reason I'm not a fan of long naps. Kind of like that vertigo-ish feeling that you get when you walk out of a very *dark*, very _cool_ movie theatre into the bright scorching sun? 

Also, what is "FFS" ?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Also, what is "FFS" ?


fucking filthy strippers


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> fucking filthy scottish


Fitfy


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> fucking filthy strippers


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3714706


Hey pepe memes are so 2003 atleast ahow the good ones

Or i will get rawrapus on u


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hey pepe memes are so 2003 atleast ahow the good ones
> 
> Or i will get rawrapus on u


----------



## ovo (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Also, what is "FFS" ?


For fuks sake.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> One reason I'm not a fan of long naps. Kind of like that vertigo-ish feeling that you get when you walk out of a very *dark*, very _cool_ movie theatre into the bright scorching sun?
> 
> Also, what is "FFS" ?



catch up Big Lou...you can Google that kinda stuff


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

*OH SHIT WHADDUP!*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> catch up Big Lou...you can Google that kinda stuff


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3714708


You auck at pepe mon


UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3714774
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL 
Boss


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2016)

i figure this is a good place fpr my fuckery.. its been a while

ill try and keep.it short
a night in qwizo land.....



i was at my main trap spot, chillin sippin some drank like i do, with one a my little hood rats.. security up front comes in says i need to handle this.
one of my main boys flew in, been a friend for a few years. and i mean flew in, tires screechin, whipped into the drive. if they didnt know him lucky nobody started blastin. anyway already wasnt lookin right, dont be bringin heat like that, knows better. so i go out there give him that look. wtf you doin nigga. says he needs a bird pronto, he lookin crazed obviously been at it awhile. still jad a ball on the console.. looked down and had an auto in his lap.
looked to passenger and his girl.. who normally stares at random page on tje phone, if she looks at another dude she gets beat. anyway she gives a quick turn towards me and i see her all bruised up.
take a deep breath and tell my people to get inside, i dont need this goin south right here. im a friendly dude so you hear that tone you get your ass and go. word got around after i beat that case when i got raided. i knew she was askin for help with that little glance (if yall recall that incidence)
told him he needs to go home and go to sleep.. i knew this was coming, he put his hand on the piece and said he NEEDED a whole bird. 

went from serious to a cold almost whisper
real quick.. ima send a crew to your crib tonight to check on your girl. i dont wanna get that phone call, i like you. loyal. . i might be "king" but when you dealin with people not thinking straight you never really know. course my hearts racin...
look around you homie, you know i aint strapped. by this point atleast a dozen people on the block waitin fpr a sign. . get some rest and come back next week or find another plug.
so he just dips off..

i dont need this weigjt rigjt now. so i send a boy to follow immediately, cant have him doin something reckless. already stressin..

tell my people i need some air and everyone goes outside..
girl just sitting there lookin pretty. pour us some more drank. tv off, quiet.. trying to relax again

an interesting night


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i figure this is a good place fpr my fuckery.. its been a while
> 
> ill try and keep.it short
> a night in qwizo land.....
> ...


Summer brings out the fucboiz 

Honest had ao much drama this summer. 

Keep your head about you bro. Over here I try not to dven be around chz everyone and therr mama is mad during the summer

Idk what im saying

Im on dat bolo n purple drank


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2016)

such is the life..
im thinking if i wasnt around hiw would it have gone down

i cantvalways be here, got other shit to do. but i cant really give authority to someone over my traps. takin a cut for no reason, or worse fuckin up tje game. cuttin shit, gettin power crazed idk

but i aint thinking about it. what happens happens

im just coolin.got some music playin, gonna keep sippin, fuck in a minute and go home, im gettin tired. damn you promethazine

still better than all the craziness last year or shit the year before


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> such is the life..
> im thinking if i wasnt around hiw would it have gone down
> 
> i cantvalways be here, got other shit to do. but i cant really give authority to someone over my traps. takin a cut for no reason, or worse fuckin up tje game. cuttin shit, gettin power crazed idk
> ...


I havent been shot at aince winter.

Its been a good year.

But im in canada not everyone has a gone and wants to.kill.the other person.

Usually we xan fight it out. Or just atab eaxh other 

Learn to fight without guns 

::waitsforalltheamerixans to say how they are mma boxers::


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Ffs this day went by so fast..musta been that 3 hr nap. I woke up to not knowing what time of day it was and total confusion


ikr? lately i've been setting an alarm clock for WN to about a half hour and it seems to avoid the confused stage for me when i wake up.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Good morning, folks....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2016)

lol bunch of pussies in the grow section this morning. So I was trolling this ball licker and then I find out he is disabled. I didnt talk shit about his disability, I dont even know what it is. So, I just told him to take that dick outta his mouth 1st.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I have my ex-wife prime them, triple indemnity if the cause of death is black lung. Win-win


How long has it taken to get that asbestos back into the ceiling?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol bunch of pussies in the grow section this morning. So I was trolling this ball licker and then I find out he is disabled. I didnt talk shit about his disability, I dont even know what it is. So, I just told him to take that dick outta his mouth 1st.


Fuckin Gary...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol bunch of pussies in the grow section this morning. So I was trolling this ball licker and then I find out he is disabled. I didnt talk shit about his disability, I dont even know what it is. So, I just told him to take that dick outta his mouth 1st.


Huh.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Huh.


I was trolling a random person and then someone called me fucked up because that person is disabled. I didn't know he was disabled and what does that have to do with him sucking dick? Then disabled boy wants to keep talking shit, so I told him to take the dick outta his mouth if he wants to talk shit.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/watch-a-master-in-the-making.911762/page-8#post-12715087


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

I've gotta cut the grass today but it's a humid, muggy shithole out there, sigh....I have a modicum of motivation at the moment, but I'm thinking I'll put it off until dusk....

Friggin prohibitive weather.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've gotta cut the grass today but it's a humid, muggy shithole out there, sigh....I have a modicum of motivation at the moment, but I'm thinking I'll put it off until dusk....
> 
> Friggin prohibitive weather.


This sounds like a job for










lemon gelato


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2016)

i love this shit
lol

id had a few beers still sippin some purp. on my level.. im flyin

mmmm
went to the store. pretty young thing behind the counter, nice olive skin, tatted up perfectly. go to the front she turns around and pulls her pants up showin off that perfect ass. looks back and catches me checkin.. smiles
yea, thats conformation!! i like your style. be polite.. start to leave and shes lookin all disappointed 
im just playin, lemme get your number



gotta love this city


ima smoke a blunt of this uber dank alien nightmare with her and see about a new addition


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> This sounds like a job for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm, yes and diy iced vietnamese coffee.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was trolling a random person and then someone called me fucked up because that person is disabled. I didn't know he was disabled and what does that have to do with him sucking dick? Then disabled boy wants to keep talking shit, so I told him to take the dick outta his mouth if he wants to talk shit.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/watch-a-master-in-the-making.911762/page-8#post-12715087


LoL 

You are such a bully.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2016)

So at work, we have a lady who makes gelato and ice cream. Still unsure if they just borrow our kitchen or if they are a seperate part of the resto. 

Well she made this bomb ass bourbon chocolate with this chewy marshmallow ice cream and put it on a fresh biscuit.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2016)

I even got to leave early, it may have been when I began yelling at the sous chef. 

Will be surprised if I dont get fired lol I yelled went out smoked a half joint and then fibished what I did and was told to leave. 

All because she didnt finish putting away things in the freezet and when I told her I needed the room she got lippy. 

/rant


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So at work, we have a lady who makes gelato and ice cream. Still unsure if they just borrow our kitchen or if they are a seperate part of the resto.
> 
> Well she made this bomb ass bourbon chocolate with this chewy marshmallow ice cream and put it on a fresh biscuit.


By biscuit do you mean cookie?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I even got to leave early, it may have been when I began yelling at the sous chef.
> 
> Will be surprised if I dont get fired lol I yelled went out smoked a half joint and then fibished what I did and was told to leave.
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> By biscuit do you mean cookie?


Nope like a dinner biscuit. Proper name floating over my head atm. 

She also made cookied for some but I didn't try those.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Nope like a dinner biscuit. Proper name floating over my head atm.
> 
> She also made cookied for some but I didn't try those.


Oh that's different. I usually prefer gravy or butter on my biscuits.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that's different. I usually prefer gravy or butter on my biscuits.


Oh it was different but pretty great. 

Weird combo seemed to work


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2016)

ahhhh..
my everything!
drank a bottle of bacardi 8 (yes i know) and shouldve stopped there.
drank a tecate diablo and a can of Guinness.. and some shiner
walked a total of 13miles.. saw a movie idk what it was i passed out.
got blisters all on my feet. right knee is dying
i got so sunburned im actually peeling very slightly which has never happened before, normally i just turn brown. ive been sitting hete wanting food but afraid to stand up and eat.. im just on the verge of puking

i hate myself sometimes


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ahhhh..
> my everything!
> drank a bottle of bacardi 8 (yes i know) and shouldve stopped there.
> drank a tecate diablo and a can of Guinness.. and some shiner
> ...


Tape that knee! You actually got an entire bottle of Ocho Años down you and stayed vertical? I am impressed. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Tape that knee! You actually got an entire bottle of Ocho Años down you and stayed vertical? I am impressed. Take care of yourself.


Plenty of water, some starchy food(s), and a nice nap after excessive booze consumption.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Tape that knee! You actually got an entire bottle of Ocho Años down you and stayed vertical? I am impressed. Take care of yourself.



i was asleep outside on the side walk sprawled out for a minute in front of the theater..
and passed out in the theater..
got the bottle about 4pm that was gone by 9pm..then started the journey to watch a movie and get more alcohol. made it to my bed about 4am
luckily had a friend looking after me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was asleep outside on the side walk sprawled out for a minute in front of the theater..
> and passed out in the theater..
> got the bottle about 4pm that was gone by 9pm..then started the journey to watch a movie and get more alcohol. made it to my bed about 4am
> luckily had a friend looking after me.


Were there any females involved in this debauch? You have the best female stories


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2016)

no actually just a buddy came down and we were hangin out..he didnt drink though
he did end up saying he wanted to suck my dick and said couldnt stop staring at it... hes gay but pretty cool, not super whatever hou call it


I'll have to update with some good stories later


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 24, 2016)

2 flies fucking
 
probably the closest thing to live sex I'll see today.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2016)

lol 

Swimning sounds good about now. Maybe go fiahing tomorrow if I find yhe time


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

time for breakfast.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

moola said:


> a big dose of cum just for the fuck of it or is it the protein?


come on pinny buddy, let the anger flow good


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> come on pinny buddy, let the anger flow good


However this moola character has quoted Freewheelin' Franklin, who is a comic book hippy, from the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> However this moola character has quoted Freewheelin' Franklin, who is a comic book hippy, from the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.


o ok  good detective work brother abe.

wheres the qoute ?


----------



## moola (Jun 25, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> yea you're defo pinworm


so which is, tyler or worms?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 25, 2016)

Girlfriend just left for cedar point with a friend so I got the whole day to myself. Eating breakfast then I'm gonna mow the lawn. Fishing the rest of the day. Family reunion at four. Ain't going to that shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 25, 2016)

i went in the shared kitchen area at work, whatever its called.
ate someones pizza, a breakfast burrito and chugged like half of this sweet tea.
nobodies food is safe today!
hahaha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

I keep getting phone calls, weird they ask for my middle name. I say who did you want? And they hang up. Third time in 2 days. 

Idk who even knkws my middle name but a few exs and maybe a couple close friends.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 25, 2016)

if youd just tell me id quit calling





jokes on me...
i.think.the pizza hurt my belly


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

This girl saying she misses me and we should get drunk today. 

Everytime we drink together we end up fighting. Last time was in a park and she belted me in the head while screaming I am a piece of shit. 

LoL obviously I made the right choice telling her to come chill. Might have to invite cat lady to balance out the crazy


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 26, 2016)

ahhh shit. one of my girls says she might need a copy of pay stubs..

gotta find a way around this without looking suspicious 





wheres all the interesting tnt posts..


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I keep getting phone calls, weird they ask for my middle name. I say who did you want? And they hang up. Third time in 2 days.


Probably the feds,you can't do what you do and go unnoticed,part of the game,G.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 28, 2016)

and this is why i cant leavr it to other people..
@StonedFarmer

...um qwizo, we were breaking down a brick and lost probably 7gs in yhe carpet

the fuck you mean? it aint that hard, if it somehow shattered everywhere pick the shit up, if it was soft enough to actually get lost in the carpet how do you manage to do that??
how were you breaking it up?!........
obviously not following simple.instructions.........

well we havent weighed it yet..you just want us to blow it up?
like 7gs is even noticeable loss!? ugh
no! were still gonma profit. dont lose quality. ill send a girl over with another brick. drop it all, actually incompetent fucks, shes gonna drop it. make an extra special batch for 4th of july week.. she'll be bringing the ammonia i want you to use and how i want it done.
qualitu be even better, and itll sell out faster.. = higher return and happy customers
re weigh when its done and i wanna see a %15 loss


prolly just wanted permission to whp it and get more profit..no!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2016)

This is impressive as fuck.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> This is impressive as fuck.


 lol flat land a street bike.. thats really awesome. she got some serious balance. i posted this before on another thread, but same idea really




i love seeing what people can do with no ramps or anything.. just balance


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 1, 2016)

So got transferred to a new location at work, it even more ghetto and apparently a clerk was shot in the head at the 7/11 across the street like a month ago..but the good thing is since my transfer my drawer has been straight and I heard through the grape vine that the other guy I was working with (who I said I didn't want to work with anymore after he did somthin to fuck up the computers and have my drawer show up like 1800$ short)has since taken a counterfeit 20 and his drawer was short like 80$ (funny that # keeps poppin up) so hopefully the manager is smart enough to realize she transfered the wrong person


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2016)

Omg omg we slept through the night !!!!!!!

Sleep wow I missed you


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Omg omg we slept through the night !!!!!!!
> 
> Sleep wow I missed you


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2016)

Ate my bosses lunch.. Looked good, tasted like shit 


I'll let his wife know she's a shit cook at the Xmas party


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ate my bosses lunch.. Looked good, tasted like shit
> 
> 
> I'll let his wife know she's a shit cook at the Xmas party


Hate that. Conversely some of the ugliest looking food is delicious.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Conversely some of the ugliest looking food is delicious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3722390


Menudo?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Menudo?


Brunswick stew.

_"Recipes for Brunswick stew vary greatly, but it is usually a tomato-based stew, containing various types of lima beans/butter beans,corn, okra, and other vegetables, and one or more types of meat. Claims of authenticity call for squirrel, opossum or rabbit meat, butchicken is most commonly used in modern versions.[1] Some versions have a distinctly smoky taste. Eastern North Carolina Brunswick Stew has potatoes, which thickens it considerably. Eastern Virginia Brunswick Stew tends to be thinner, with more tomato flavor and less smoky flavor.

The stew essentially resembles a very thick vegetable soup with meat. The key distinguishing factor between soup and Brunswick stew is the consistency. Brunswick stew must be thick; otherwise, it would be vegetable soup with meat added. Most variations have more meat and vegetables than liquid."_


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Menudo?


Sucked. Bad.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Brunswick stew.
> 
> _"Recipes for Brunswick stew vary greatly, but it is usually a tomato-based stew, containing various types of lima beans/butter beans,corn, okra, and other vegetables, and one or more types of meat. Claims of authenticity call for squirrel, opossum or rabbit meat, butchicken is most commonly used in modern versions.[1] Some versions have a distinctly smoky taste. Eastern North Carolina Brunswick Stew has potatoes, which thickens it considerably. Eastern Virginia Brunswick Stew tends to be thinner, with more tomato flavor and less smoky flavor.
> 
> The stew essentially resembles a very thick vegetable soup with meat. The key distinguishing factor between soup and Brunswick stew is the consistency. Brunswick stew must be thick; otherwise, it would be vegetable soup with meat added. Most variations have more meat and vegetables than liquid."_


Georgia, Carolina Virginia the main ingredient is left over Pulled pork pieces.
I know whats for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sucked. Bad.
> View attachment 3722434


Yeah, that Brunswick stew/burgoo doesn't look much like menudo, though I really dig both....I get mine from Ramirez every other Sunday ~ Domingo Especial!



^ Real deal/adios, pinche gringos.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2016)

one of my girls makes killer menudo
a lady also passes it out free at one of my traps on sundays thats not bad.

i mean i could drink that shit all day.

pigs feet AND stomach


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> one of my girls makes killer menudo
> a lady also passes it out free at one of my traps on sundays thats not bad.
> 
> i mean i could drink that shit all day.
> ...


That tripe and hominy, though....
(smacks lips)
My buddy's esposa adds corn on the cob!

Jealous that you get it free, and on the regular.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 1, 2016)

I just realised thay since tuesday I have slept maybe 6 hours. 

No wonder day to day activities feel like a weird dream.

Ia that really why? I ask thay every day


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2016)

i feel you. i can function normally on 3hrs of sleep a day.. any less and my mind aint working right. of course thats the minimum and depression, irrational thoughts etc ae still there

a couple hrs ago i was thinking to myself.. i should casually walk up to a cop, knock his ass out.. then go ahead and lay face down next to him and take a nap

doin to much man, all for some money or some bitches, make other people happy

a stint in jail wouldnt be so bad.
no cell phone always ringing, drama, work etc


but then i thought there are better ways...
turn off my phone, quit my job. you know


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

At least turn your phone ringer and alerts off, that's easy to do. I'd have it no other way. Sometimes it takes me 2-3 days to notice I have a message.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2016)

So excited! About to collect my Canadian friend (whom I've not seen for years) from the airport! She's has a long flight from BC-Toronto- Barcelona. Can't wait!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2016)

ive almost posted in like 10 threaads now and realized all my posts are stupid


im ginna pop 24 benadryl (a box)
and call it a day

ftw







well that draf saved, dont feel lile deleting 
wile im waiting for the antihistamine coma..

man thos girl texted, i onow wrong way to go about this, but i really give no fucks

she texts.. why arent yiu textimg me?

me: i did and yiu didnt text back, so i quit

her: im mad your talking to other girls

me: well.,..

her: yiu said yiu werent

me: i lied

me:
so.... either get over it and we can go back to normal...or not......



playin dr phil ober here is hard work


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ive almost posted in like 10 threaads now and realized all my posts are stupid
> 
> 
> im ginna pop 24 benadryl (a box)
> ...


Q- I get groggy from just 1benadryl.
Hope you really didn't eat a box of them. You may want to arrange to have someone check on you.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Q- I get groggy from just 1benadryl.
> Hope you really didn't eat a box of them. You may want to arrange to have someone check on you.


Don't worry about the King, he is not put together like normal humans. Rather supernatural.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeah, that Brunswick stew/burgoo doesn't look much like menudo, though I really dig both....I get mine from Ramirez every other Sunday ~ Domingo Especial!
> 
> View attachment 3722437
> 
> ...


spotted some tripe in that pic. That's where Iget off the bus.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Q- I get groggy from just 1benadryl.
> Hope you really didn't eat a box of them. You may want to arrange to have someone check on you.


The safest way is a big cup of milk 3 cookies and a then i take a glass of ice water and lay there for 3 hours. Works everytime


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Q- I get groggy from just 1benadryl.
> Hope you really didn't eat a box of them. You may want to arrange to have someone check on you.



ahh that was the mst refreshing nap in ever

yes a box, pretty close to 500 mg



dont worry im a pro.
now im.going bavk to bed


----------



## Mathematix (Jul 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I extract DMT hard to say if old Gregg would like DMT


is the soul contained within the universe or is the universe contained within the soul? i want to find out


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 2 flies fucking
> View attachment 3716393
> probably the closest thing to live sex I'll see today.


Isn't that some buddhist shit? Sorry I am very fucked up


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2016)

Mathematix said:


> is the soul contained within the universe or is the universe contained within the soul? i want to find out


LOL think about that soul > universe srsly LOL

PS this post brought to you by etoh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2016)

So the lady who is hea dof catering ay my work or some shit. 

Well to thw point. Ahe had theae tight white pants on, could see dat underwear. 

I did terrible work. I left a thank you note in the suggestion box.

Now I will fap fap fap. I am cool i got her pic in my mind yo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL think about that soul > universe srsly LOL
> 
> PS this post brought to you by etoh


Try aaa. A fst rib eye works best


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Try aaa. A fst rib eye works best


LOL I pay my dues annually LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

The 'secret' alley at the edge of my property....I pulled a Johnny Appleseed a couple weeks ago, so we'll see....



I've been offering devotions to the Four Winds for a good harvest!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 7, 2016)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.........


































am drunk


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Might be a little drunk 
Hanging out with my main boy Renly


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

Aren't you going on day 3 now Quiznos, wit the monster and lean?


----------



## baronvonbud (Jul 7, 2016)

i have DMT in the freezer but haven't done it out of fear that its all real and the info i gain will blow me away


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Aren't you going on day 3 now Quiznos, wit the monster and lean?




hey man dont judge me...
i still have 4 bottles

and i really like the flavor combo its delice... bit uea like 5 monsters a day cant be good
plus it keeps me awake a bit,
like why puy prmeth in their anyway..
straight opiates and syrup is fine with me. and its hard to find the others on he street. codeine isnt my fav, they have one with hydro and oxy too.

but idk man, im.sure yall know ot have realized ive got sme mental issues i try and deal with..
ive prerty kuch kicked the benzos and coke, which haf me for the longest.
but honestly opiates are kust as dangerous for me.. i was addicted to morph before id ever tried smoking bud. its my first true love


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hey man dont judge me...
> i still have 4 bottles
> 
> and i really like the flavor combo its delice...


It's all good holmes. Just wish happiness and health for you. I don't want to see you cut your toe again.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2016)

This guy has been rollerblading around venice beach for decades, playing the electric guitar, with a portable backpack amp. I do not know his name
 
@Metasynth hello


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 8, 2016)

So today is Friday. I woke up on the floor, not sure how that happened. Think I ahould try going to bed at a reasonable time


----------



## bravedave (Jul 8, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So today is Friday. I woke up on the floor, not sure how that happened. Think I ahould try going to bed at a reasonable time


Just feel lucky that @mr sunshine and/or @WeedFreak78 were not lying next to you when you woke up. Oops sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2016)

Day 4 quitting. Insomnia is in full blast. there's nothing to do at 3 in the fucking morning..This place dies after midnight, so I strangled the snake a few times, but it didn't help. Anxiety is through the roof, probably due to lack of sleep. I've lost my appetite, only one meal in the last 48 hours and I'm not even hungry. Maybe I'll lose the gut...one positive i guess.The worst part is my fucking mind won't stop, I can't focus on anything and it's driving me a little (more) crazy... I think it's going to be a drinking day, already got a screwdriver down, on # 2..







@StonedFarmer, save me a spot on the floor...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 8, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Day 4 quitting. Insomnia is in full blast. there's nothing to do at 3 in the fucking morning..This place dies after midnight, so I strangled the snake a few times, but it didn't help. Anxiety is through the roof, probably due to lack of sleep. I've lost my appetite, only one meal in the last 48 hours and I'm not even hungry. Maybe I'll lose the gut...one positive i guess.The worst part is my fucking mind won't stop, I can't focus on anything and it's driving me a little (more) crazy... I think it's going to be a drinking day, already got a screwdriver down, on # 2..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quitting weed?

Insomnia sucks man. sorry you're going through it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> quitting weed?
> 
> Insomnia sucks man. sorry you're going through it.


yup..job search around the corner...

Thanks


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 8, 2016)

Ordering Chinese food after a couple bowls, sigh....an amateur move that I've made _many_ times...

Also, the girl that usually answers the phone (nice family, I've probably helped put most of them through school, lol) has a very particular way of acknowledging/advancing the order. I'm sure it's a simple language/accent quirk, but after each selection she confirms with various orgasmic sounds, lol.
If she's been pranking folks all these years and is fully aware, she deserves her own comedy tour.

Me: _"Yeah, hi, can I get the char sui ribs with onion rice?"_
Her:  _"Uh-huh, yeahhhhhh...."_
Me: _ "Are the mussels fresh today?"_
Her: _"Mmmmmmm hmmmmmmmm....yeahhhhhhh..."_
Me: _"Can I get a quart of those, please, Hunan-stye?"_
Her: _"Oooooh, so spicy! (giggles) Uh-huhhhhhhh...."_
Me: _"..........." "Well, I guess that's it, thank you and have a good day!"_
Her: _"(purring/sighing sound) So you too! Byeeeeee!"

 _


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> think it's going to be a drinking day,




when i get another sobee day ill let yall know..
till then i have a 6 pack of Heineken and already fimished a 6er of blue moon,.
gotta get hydrated so i can get drunk in a bit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> when i get another sobee day ill let yall know..
> till then i have a 6 pack of Heineken and already fimished a 6er of blue moon,.
> gotta get hydrated so i can get drunk in a bit


I hot off work early. Said fuck responsible drinkung. Got a 18 pack and a 26 of watery prince igor. 

Throwing back these beers like it was the vodka 

Ahhh fridays


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

whats


StonedFarmer said:


> 26 of watery prince igor.



well i finished all my beer, though some made it on me instead of in me... an embarrassing story there

now that ive had my liquid bread i can start getting drunk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> whats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, its just vodka but vodka goes fown like water. 

Vodka made for chugging


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

hmmmm
idk man..
i haven't dived much into quality vodka or even other liquor like tequila gin..

what beer you drinkin?

im waiting for a pharm load..ugh
and yes i can drink and do that, i dont.see why i even need to oversee it. if they were gonna jack precursors im sure they will anyway


----------



## budman111 (Jul 8, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh, its just vodka but vodka goes fown like water.
> 
> Vodka made for chugging


Or doing silly things...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hmmmm
> idk man..
> i haven't dived much into quality vodka or even other liquor like tequila gin..
> 
> ...


LoL I was drinking local craft beer. Mostly ipa and a few belgian styles. 

Quality vodka is overrated. This stuff is ok but really im usually swigging the bottle or a big ass glass. Its nothjng special.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=monks+live+on+beer&sa=X&biw=1024&bih=633&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&ved=0ahUKEwjct9rY2ebNAhWJFz4KHfoYCMQQsAQIRA#tbm=isch&q=weird+medieval+art

Some weird ass medieval art i came across searching for heavy beers. What caught my attention?





some good material there for someone..

I already reported myself ...so


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2016)

look at those buds!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2016)

what kind of beer do you be ddrinking man


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2016)

Think spending a couple hours looking up high level politicians home addresses throws up flags? I wanted to screw with some Nigerian scammers, so i sent them the addresses of some FTC commission people. Now that im sober..doesn't seem like it was a great idea..shit there's a black van outside...


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2016)

ime its multiple chevy cruzes you really gotta watch for..
also the ol movie van with all the computers and shit..maybe in the early 90's.. they dont need all that shit anymore 

-from someone who has been raided, been under surveillance and seen several other spots get the same treatment


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Think spending a couple hours looking up high level politicians home addresses throws up flags? I wanted to screw with some Nigerian scammers, so i sent them the addresses of some FTC commission people. Now that im sober..doesn't seem like it was a great idea..shit there's a black van outside...


I wouldn't fuck around like that. 30 years ago in a bar I remember a guy saying Reagan should be shot. Guys in suits went to interview him a few days later and that's no bull shit...you never know who's watching or listening. Especially now, they can remotely turn on your phone camera if they think you're a problem. And I'm sure that gets abused too.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I wouldn't fuck around like that. 30 years ago in a bar I remember a guy saying Reagan should be shot. Guys in suits went to interview him a few days later and that's no bull shit...you never know who's watching or listening. Especially now, they can remotely turn on your phone camera if they think you're a problem. And I'm sure that gets abused too.


You heard about those IMSI trackers?? That's scary shit!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> can remotely turn on your phone camera if they think you're a problem


can and do, also the mic


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> You heard about those IMSI trackers?? That's scary shit!





qwizoking said:


> can and do, also the mic


And I hear local PD's are getting them now to!
They're supposed to get a warrant and shit but fuck...you know it's being abused.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 9, 2016)

The Vice documentary I saw, they went to an arms fair and spoke to the salesmen selling these IMSI trackers, who openly admitted selling them to various UK police forces. They found the signal of an IMSI tracker coming from with Parliament, I think it was. Yet the UK govt and police denied any knowledge of the things whatsoever, except for one copper who said, "I can't talk about that, it's above my pay grade," or words to that effect. I thought that said a lot. And I bet those salesmen got in trouble.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> The Vice documentary I saw, they went to an arms fair and spoke to the salesmen selling these IMSI trackers, who openly admitted selling them to various UK police forces. They found the signal of an IMSI tracker coming from with Parliament, I think it was. Yet the UK govt and police denied any knowledge of the things whatsoever, except for one copper who said, "I can't talk about that, it's above my pay grade," or words to that effect. I thought that said a lot. And I bet those salesmen got in trouble.


Vice is a good show. You see the one where they showed those skyscraper sized chunks of ice falling off the western plane of Antarctica? 

Can't be good...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Vice is a good show. You see the one where they showed those skyscraper sized chunks of ice falling off the western plane of Antarctica?
> 
> Can't be good...


Oh God!!! You mean the Ice Wall!!??? Horrors, we'll fall off into space


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Vice is a good show. You see the one where they showed those skyscraper sized chunks of ice falling off the western plane of Antarctica?
> 
> Can't be good...


Vice takes a lot of shit, and indeed makes a lot of shit, but they do make some really good documentaries! I liked the series they made about medical cannabis too, can't remember what it was called now but the first episode had all the kids being medicated with CBD oil for seizures, it was really positive. I really should watch the rest of that series actually, I only saw the first two.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2016)

i was talking to a "buddy" of mine.. idk we talk on occasion i guess.. anyway i just kinda randomly asked why people assume i smoke or do drugs. im completely sober atm no low eyes or anything..
hes completely serious, he says you look like a dirt bag man.. im.like i mean i think ive been called that or close enough but i dont get it..he says you look like the kinda guy thatvwould own a pit bull.. i did but she was super sweet.. you look like you should have a neck tattoo or a beard like that guy(mentions somebody) on sons of anarchy.. ive never seen that man..its a good show, but im pretty surprised you dont have a tat...no man im clean, no tats
 you look like a villain in a movie, not the main one but like a henchman..really a henchman? yea like.one that chuckles at everything but never actually adds anything of value
im like bro im not sure how to take this, its honestly coming off a little hurtful.. hes like your honestly coming off like a bitch right now.. did i strike a nerve, did i hit a chord pretty boy..pretty boy? im.like whoa now were just jumping around too.much, and that sounded gay, you ok.man... he screams, like aaaagh!
you good man?
sorry i spilled..
whatd you spill? id turned away atbthat point 

he says my bad man, emotional overflow..

are we seriously having this conversation right now.. did someone put you up.to yhis? are you like having a moment?

anyway i thought i would share that


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2016)

Shut up pretty boy


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 10, 2016)

your friend sounds jealous or mental, quiznos. watch out.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was talking to a "buddy" of mine.. idk we talk on occasion i guess.. anyway i just kinda randomly asked why people assume i smoke or do drugs. im completely sober atm no low eyes or anything..
> hes completely serious, he says you look like a dirt bag man.. im.like i mean i think ive been called that or close enough but i dont get it..he says you look like the kinda guy thatvwould own a pit bull.. i did but she was super sweet.. you look like you should have a neck tattoo or a beard like that guy(mentions somebody) on sons of anarchy.. ive never seen that man..its a good show, but im pretty surprised you dont have a tat...no man im clean, no tats
> you look like a villain in a movie, not the main one but like a henchman..really a henchman? yea like.one that chuckles at everything but never actually adds anything of value
> im like bro im not sure how to take this, its honestly coming off a little hurtful.. hes like your honestly coming off like a bitch right now.. did i strike a nerve, did i hit a chord pretty boy..pretty boy? im.like whoa now were just jumping around too.much, and that sounded gay, you ok.man... he screams, like aaaagh!
> ...


I couldn't decide who your friend meant so I had a look and they pretty much all have beards. Chibs is my favourite though.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I couldn't decide who your friend meant so I had a look and they pretty much all have beards. Chibs is my favourite though.


I don't know why but I was thinking more like this


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was talking to a "buddy" of mine.. idk we talk on occasion i guess.. anyway i just kinda randomly asked why people assume i smoke or do drugs. im completely sober atm no low eyes or anything..
> hes completely serious, he says you look like a dirt bag man.. im.like i mean i think ive been called that or close enough but i dont get it..he says you look like the kinda guy thatvwould own a pit bull.. i did but she was super sweet.. you look like you should have a neck tattoo or a beard like that guy(mentions somebody) on sons of anarchy.. ive never seen that man..its a good show, but im pretty surprised you dont have a tat...no man im clean, no tats
> you look like a villain in a movie, not the main one but like a henchman..really a henchman? yea like.one that chuckles at everything but never actually adds anything of value
> im like bro im not sure how to take this, its honestly coming off a little hurtful.. hes like your honestly coming off like a bitch right now.. did i strike a nerve, did i hit a chord pretty boy..pretty boy? im.like whoa now were just jumping around too.much, and that sounded gay, you ok.man... he screams, like aaaagh!
> ...


I understand what he means. 

You should try buttoning up that polo, get some nice leather shoes and maybe a new haircut. 

Thats my take from it atleast


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2016)

ummmm.... did i put Mrs Goodson on cam last night? How did I ever land a chick like her? Still a mystery to me... anywho, I just threw up in the shower! It was gross. It clogged up the drain and water started filling up to my ankles. pleh, made me throw up again... I quickly said to myself "wait! I know what to do!!!" So I started stomping that shit down the drain. Worked like a charm{{hump dance}} now im drinking bottled water and about to turn on my coffee pot, aka Katie Keurig lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> ummmm.... did i put Mrs Goodson on cam last night? How did I ever land a chick like her? Still a mystery to me... anywho, I just threw up in the shower! It was gross. It clogged up the drain and water started filling up to my ankles. pleh, made me throw up again... I quickly said to myself "wait! I know what to do!!!" So I started stomping that shit down the drain. Worked like a charm{{hump dance}} now im drinking bottled water and about to turn on my coffee pot, aka Katie Keurig lol


My katie kuireg died r.i.p.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> ummmm.... did i put Mrs Goodson on cam last night? How did I ever land a chick like her? Still a mystery to me... anywho, I just threw up in the shower! It was gross. It clogged up the drain and water started filling up to my ankles. pleh, made me throw up again... I quickly said to myself "wait! I know what to do!!!" So I started stomping that shit down the drain. Worked like a charm{{hump dance}} now im drinking bottled water and about to turn on my coffee pot, aka Katie Keurig lol


All sorts of stuff on cam last nigh, man....


----------



## ebgood (Jul 10, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I couldn't decide who your friend meant so I had a look and they pretty much all have beards. Chibs is my favourite though.


chibs was a fn G!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 10, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> My katie kuireg died r.i.p.


condolences, we lost our kuireg suddenly a year ago


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2016)

Meff. Not even once.

 

Every ounce of my being says to chuck this fucking thing off the balcony, spend a week pretending to look for it, then live happily ever after.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Meff. Not even once.
> 
> View attachment 3729012
> 
> Every ounce of my being says to chuck this fucking thing off the balcony, spend a week pretending to look for it, then live happily ever after.


LOL expand please. Is it your kid's fave or something? and why the need to get rid of it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> why the need to get rid of it?


Just look at it FFs
It's one of those crazed chuckie types that come alive in the middle of the night & removes your voice box with a dull pair of scissors.

Pitch it while you can still talk man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL expand please. Is it your kid's fave or something? and why the need to get rid of it?


As I've said previously; you are adorable


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jul 10, 2016)

Mathematix said:


> is the soul contained within the universe or is the universe contained within the soul? i want to find out


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Meff. Not even once.
> 
> View attachment 3729012
> 
> Every ounce of my being says to chuck this fucking thing off the balcony, spend a week pretending to look for it, then live happily ever after.


Don't you watch movies?? Don't be chucking that anywhere nearby cos you know you'll wake up with it on your pillow, watching you sleep....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL expand please. Is it your kid's fave or something? and why the need to get rid of it?


This, verbatim .....



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just look at it FFs
> It's one of those crazed chuckie types that come alive in the middle of the night & removes your voice box with a dull pair of scissors.
> 
> Pitch it while you can still talk man.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just look at it FFs
> It's one of those crazed chuckie types that come alive in the middle of the night & removes your voice box with a dull pair of scissors.
> 
> Pitch it while you can still talk man.





Singlemalt said:


> As I've said previously; you are adorable


Not so fast, '-D looks like my question was correct sir. I'm guessing @neosapien that she tends to lose it or realize she forgot it when you're half way to wherever you're going and it's a meltdown. This happened with my kid...And yes I DID accidentally "lose" the object. 



neosapien said:


> This, verbatim .....


Any of you remember this guy? scared the shit out of me when I saw this movie on Svengoolie late one night


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Not so fast, '-D looks like my question was correct sir. I'm guessing @neosapien that she tends to lose it or realize she forgot it when you're half way to wherever you're going and it's a meltdown. This happened with my kid...And yes I DID accidentally "lose" the object.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you remember this guy? scared the shit out of me when I saw this movie on Svengoolie late one night


I will chance the tantrum if it means that doll does not get to eat my soul.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Any of you remember this guy? scared the shit out of me when I saw this movie on Svengoolie late one night


The hell is that?! Like I don't have enough nightmares..... We had an aunty that lived in New Jersey, she'd come home to visit every few years with American sweets for us kids, clothes and toys and shit. One year, she bought my little sister a Chucky doll. I mean, its name was Corky but it was ginger and freckly and had a cassette player in its back so it could talk, "Hi, I'm Corky, wanna plaaaay?" I didn't sleep for months before I finally confessed to my mum that I was being tortured by this doll and they got rid of it. Well, they put it in a dress and a bonnet and gave it to my cousin, like we wouldn't notice.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> T. Well, they put it in a dress and a bonnet and gave it too my cousin, like we wouldn't notice.


LOL!! priceless

That image above is from an old B movie called "trilogy of terror" I don't remember much about it (was a kid) but a woman buys this african statue and wasn't supposed to remove the spear or something. well she did and it would stalk her at night. She gets terrorized by the doll the whole movie, he pops up all over the place, and finally she throws him into a hot oven....


BAM! out he pops (of course) and kills her at the end. At least that's what I remember. Totally horrible special effects which helped make it more creepy.

I was given one of these as a kid (I kept hiding him in my hamper, and my mom would "clean" my room and every time I'd come home from school there he was again, taunting me on the shelf

(and then the movie "magic" came out....)


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

*the hands were quite creepy


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Not so fast, '-D looks like my question was correct sir. I'm guessing @neosapien that she tends to lose it or realize she forgot it when you're half way to wherever you're going and it's a meltdown. This happened with my kid...And yes I DID accidentally "lose" the object.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you remember this guy? scared the shit out of me when I saw this movie on Svengoolie late one night


Trilogy of Terror is one of my favorite films. The other two stories are great, as well....just something _about_ 70s Karen Black.

Also, that scene in Child's Play where she realizes he is alive....I know it's supposed to be horrific and all, but whenever we show it the whole room erupts in laughter, lol.

"_You stupid fuckin bitch! You filthy fuckin slut!!"
_
Obviously what makes it so hilarious is that the 'actress' is allllllll whitebread and milquetoast. After her first scene or three, I wanted to say those things to her.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL!! priceless
> 
> That image above is from an old B movie called "trilogy of terror" I don't remember much about it (was a kid) but a woman buys this african statue and wasn't supposed to remove the spear or something. well she did and it would stalk her at night. She gets terrorized by the doll the whole movie, he pops up all over the place, and finally she throws him into a hot oven....
> 
> ...


Thats a later Charlie McCarthy, probably made by Juro Novelty or similar. I had Lester and Oliver Hardy as a kid.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Trilogy of Terror is one of my favorite films. The other two stories are great, as well....just something _about_ 70s Karen Black.
> 
> Also, that scene in Child's Play where she realizes he is alive....I know it's supposed to be horrific and all, but whenever we show it the whole room erupts in laughter, lol.
> 
> ...


did you see KB in 5 easy pieces? Love that movie. One of the best jack did


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Thats a later Charlie McCarthy, probably made by Juro Novelty or similar. I had Lester and Oliver Hardy as a kid.


anything ventriloquist is creepy , I mean look at this kid,..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

My favorites in the genre: 



And of course, this beloved fairy tale....not watered-down Disney junk, but a dark 'morality play'....


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> anything ventriloquist is creepy , I mean look at this kid,..


Now that's creepy


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL!! priceless
> 
> That image above is from an old B movie called "trilogy of terror" I don't remember much about it (was a kid) but a woman buys this african statue and wasn't supposed to remove the spear or something. well she did and it would stalk her at night. She gets terrorized by the doll the whole movie, he pops up all over the place, and finally she throws him into a hot oven....
> 
> ...


Jesus those things are horrible! I once had to be brought home from a day out at the seaside because I freaked out at the sailor doll thing, it was like a ventriloquist's dummy in a sailor's outfit that just rocked backwards and forwards laughing when you put the coin in. I can't find a picture of the bloody thing, maybe I imagined it. I was an over-sensitive child.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> anything ventriloquist is creepy , I mean look at this kid,..


Is that pinochio in the back ground


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> did you see KB in 5 easy pieces? Love that movie. One of the best jack did


Big fan, big fan.....batshit crazy/dynamo in bed - 'nuff said.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Man I miss the 70s, sigh....those few early years seemed to stretch on forever.....the smells, the textures...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a plumber in here working on some stuff. 

I really really wanna get high. 

Wish @srh88 was my plumber. We'd just get drunk and not fix shit.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Big fan, big fan.....batshit crazy/dynamo in bed - 'nuff said.
> 
> View attachment 3729524


Do you think it's because she looked a bit cross eyed? It made her look kinda nutty


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> batshit crazy/dynamo in bed - 'nuff said.
> 
> View attachment 3729524


You were there?

I thought she dated L.Ron Hubbard...guess that could qualify as batshit crazy though.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Do you think it's because she looked a bit cross eyed? It made her look kinda nutty


Could be part of it, sure, though I think she was straight-up mentally ill. Take a look at a few interviews, she seemed to come more and more unraveled as the years went on....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You were there?


FFS, Tangerine.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Could be part of it, sure, though I think she was straight-up mentally ill. Take a look at a few interviews, she seemed to come more and more unraveled as the years went on....


Like Anne Margaret in Carnal Knowledge... (can't stand AM, she can't act her way out of a paper bag, besides I don't trust people with overly thin lips)

I gotta haul out my Jack Nicholson collection.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Man I miss the 70s, sigh....those few early years seemed to stretch on forever.....the smells, the textures...


I'm an 80's kid. I was little in the 70's so I have good memories from that decade. Little kid stuff...The music of the 80's tho, Oy vey. just awful


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Like Anne Margaret in Carnal Knowledge... (can't stand AM, she can't act her way out of a paper bag, besides I don't trust people with overly thin lips)
> 
> I gotta haul out my Jack Nicholson collection.


I agree about Anne, kinda hokey, though she was good in this one as a kind of neglected has-been....



Underrated/unknown flick with a kickass cast.....don't watch it if you need a 'ray of sunshine', though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Imma grab a bowl of cherries, a few more beer beside me and enjoy this day off.

Unsure what style to have next just finished this little bastard off. Kinda in a stout mood tbh


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Imma grab a bowl of cherries, a few more beer beside me and enjoy this day off.
> 
> Unsure what style to have next just finished this little bastard off. Kinda in a stout mood tbh


What's donkey venom?? Is that beer?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL!! priceless
> 
> That image above is from an old B movie called "trilogy of terror" I don't remember much about it (was a kid) but a woman buys this african statue and wasn't supposed to remove the spear or something. well she did and it would stalk her at night. She gets terrorized by the doll the whole movie, he pops up all over the place, and finally she throws him into a hot oven....
> 
> ...


Looks like "Howdy Doody" he and that fuckin clown Clarabelle used to scare me as a kid, and that sick fuck Buffalo Bob


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> What's donkey venom?? Is that beer?


yup, brett porter 9.5%abv 

Really really good. That one was 2 years old. 

Now I have this ^_^ 

Not bad. Wsdnt going to hit my cellar again, but it is hot outside and my day off. I will stay inside and get blasted alone. Almost need a line


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a bottle of wine kicking around but I would like to save it for dinner. See how long that lasts when I hit full blown its monday woot woots


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Man I miss the 70s, sigh....those few early years seemed to stretch on forever.....the smells, the textures...


You must be super into corduroy and velour.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You must be super into full bush, hiphuggers, and a fantastic decade for cinema.


Ohhh, yeah.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You must be super into corduroy and velour.


Where you been hiding? 

I would share this porter with you. I am just that nice


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> yup, brett porter 9.5%abv
> 
> Really really good. That one was 2 years old.
> 
> ...


Wish I had a cellar....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like "Howdy Doody" he and that fuckin clown Clarabelle used to scare me as a kid, and that sick fuck Buffalo Bob


Talk about a creep, yikes....

"_Heyyyyy kids - what TIME is it??"
_
Uhhh, time to collect your DNA and possibly exhume your back yard?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You must be super into corduroy and velour.


velour LOL for the ladies there was an imitation silk fabric called Qianna


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will smoke crack and drink just for you!
> 
> Well i smoke crack and drink but 5his time is for u m8


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

How come there is two of these threads?


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> How come there is two of these threads?


You're not looking closely enough. They're totally different really...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Wish I had a cellar....


I have a ton of rare beer. It is magnificent but my collection has dropped a lot. I havent brewed beer in ao long. 

Getting baxk into it tho. 


squishbox said:


> View attachment 3729588


Jelly u be. 

Smoke crack bang dope vape ciggies im very hipster


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jelly u be.
> 
> Smoke crack bang dope vape ciggies im very hipster


Jelly? of a crack head? guahhaha!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Texting my cousin a lot. Might go to the deep east of mi city. 

See her, get high and gighle and be scared walking home alone. 

Mama always said to be careful of hoods with no sidewalks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Jelly? of a crack head? guahhaha!
> View attachment 3729601


Ur momma must be proud


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ur momma must be proud


My mother has been dead for years. How does yours feel? I bet you still live in her basement, crackhead! lol


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> My mother has been dead for years. How does yours feel? I bet you still live in her basement, crackhead! lol


Whoa what the fuck dude, any need? Are there are light, friendly, jokey undertones that my depleted sense of humour is missing here...?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> My mother has been dead for years. How does yours feel? I bet you still live in her basement, crackhead! lol


Ya I do. Great one m8. 

Hurt my feelings more plz. I ain't gunna say I never smoke crack but come on man, if you were intuitive enough... 

I aint a crackhead, I do however have a past H addiction and a terrible alcohol+benzo thinf

Ahoot high u little sparrow u

Imma eat u alive.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Whoa what the fuck dude, any need? Are there are light, friendly, jokey undertones that my depleted sense of humour is missing here...?


Terrible troll he be. 

Lel cant even hit my nerves properly. Gawd


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> My mother has been dead for years. How does yours feel? I bet you still live in her basement, crackhead! lol




Act like you know.....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

I live in mama basement cooking on a hot plate. Catch me the west side cooking tamales


----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2016)

I must make tomales. Found the husks at proper city market.


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya I do. Great one m8.
> 
> Hurt my feelings more plz. I ain't gunna say I never smoke crack but come on man, if you were intuitive enough...
> 
> ...


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3729606
> 
> Act like you know.....


I was right, wasn't I? lol!


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Whoa what the fuck dude, any need? Are there are light, friendly, jokey undertones that my depleted sense of humour is missing here...?


Do you smoke crack, too?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Im in my shitty living


squishbox said:


> View attachment 3729615


Calm down there ranger, you are making me twitch


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Do you smoke crack, too?


U mad? 

I think I have toured my house to members. 

Tou are a terrible troll. 

Read my beer cellar is worth more then u. Lelelelelel


----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2016)

Are you happy to see me, or is that a tomale in your pocket?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Who doesn't love a good tamale? Masa/mashed sweet plantain is a favorite.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Do you smoke crack, too?


Nah, I always preferred straight coke in my heroin. Smoking is a filthy habit anyway.


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Nah, I always preferred straight coke in my heroin. Smoking is a filthy habit anyway.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Who doesn't love a good tamale? Masa/mashed sweet plantain is a favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3729619


That sounds so fucking good! We don't have tamales here!


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> U mad?
> 
> Read my beer cellar is worth more then u.


I am steaming mad right now. Absolutely livid. What kind of beers do you have down there?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That sounds so fucking good! We don't have tamales here!


No decent tamales in the UK, eh? I'm shocked!





Spoiler







Lot of great takeaway curries, though, I hear!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> I am steaming mad right now. Absolutely livid. What kind of beers do you have down there?


Ugh I am a brewer and I brew wvery thing mainly sours/ IPA/Stout

Can find any beer around here. Stupid question


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> No decent tamales in the UK, eh? I'm shocked!
> 
> View attachment 3729622
> 
> ...


Woa, how do you do that spoiler thing?


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ugh I am a brewer and I brew wvery thing mainly sours/ IPA/Stout
> 
> Can find any beer around here. Stupid question


Stupid question? I am just supposed to know what you have? 

You own a brewery? That's cool.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Lou where is pepe? 

Do you kot remember our talk.
?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Stupid question? I am just supposed to know what you have?
> 
> You own a brewery? That's cool.


I dont own a brewery. I plan to, as of now I homebrew. A brewpub here brewed a beer of mine and mt brothers tho. .


----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> We don't have tamales here!


I've never made them before either. My new job is right next to a mexican market. I already have a bag of dry masa. Just need a few other items.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lou where is pepe?
> 
> Do you kot remember our talk.
> ?


I remember, I remember....(barely/was under the influence).....



Spoiler


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Stupid question? I am just supposed to know what you have?
> 
> You own a brewery? That's cool.


Styles are vrewed everywhere. 

It is dumb to assume one place has styles another does not.

The predominant beers are different but if you search you will find


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Viva la Pepe, SF -


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

I figured it out.



Spoiler


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Styles are vrewed everywhere.
> 
> It is dumb to assume one place has styles another does not.
> 
> The predominant beers are different but if you search you will find


I didn't assume anything. I asked what kind of beer you had in your beer cellar.


----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2016)

Any tomale recipes?


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

*You have been awarded a trophy: I Like It a Lot*
A moment ago

I keep getting these ^^. Is there like a prize for who gets the most or something?


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 11, 2016)

Shut up.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> I didn't assume anything. I asked what kind of beer you had in your beer cellar.


Different wording, my apologies. 

I have sours,bretts, other wild ferments, stouts. 

Too much to list. 

I had pix of it up here. I have a lot of beer.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> *You have been awarded a trophy: I Like It a Lot*
> A moment ago
> 
> I keep getting these ^^. Is there like a prize for who gets the most or something?


100 points = RIU t-shirt

500 = hoodie

1000 = bong


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Shut up.


You get em boy ^_^


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Shut up.


Ok, no problem. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3729624
> 
> I've never made them before either. My new job is right next to a mexican market. I already have a bag of dry masa. Just need a few other items.


I have no idea what masa is, or what that woman with the knife is doing, has she just skinned a snake? But those tamale things sure do look good!
And yes, I can get an Indian curry at about 12 different places without going more than 5 minutes from my house. Also 5 Chinese restaurants. Lots of "American burger" places too but it's generally the same places you get the curry from, which I always found odd. But that's about the extent of the culinary variety on offer. I remember the first time my Mum made fajitas, it was like a miracle in my mouth.


squishbox said:


> *You have been awarded a trophy: I Like It a Lot*
> A moment ago
> 
> I keep getting these ^^. Is there like a prize for who gets the most or something?


Nope, everyone gets them. I was really disappointed, I kept expecting something awesome to come of them and then, one day, they just stopped coming.


----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2016)

Tomales are like Hot Pockets.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

420God said:


> 100 points = RIU t-shirt
> 
> 500 = hoodie
> 
> 1000 = bong


Hai gawd
Come have a cap n cola qith me m8


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

ovo said:


> Tomales are like Hot Pockets.


We don't have those either. England is a bleak place.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hai gawd
> Come have a cap n cola qith me m8


Driving atm.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

420God said:


> Driving atm.


Well.

When you get home? Possibly or we could spritually get off idgaf


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> The racoons were a bit out of my projectile range.
> 
> It was not even close tbh. But theae cars got wrecked in my vomit. Sadly it may happen again because I have 6 more o.e left.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, raccoons will return for a hot meal...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't worry, raccoons will return for a hot meal...


I luv ur obsession with me. 

I am very adored. 

U picked a top 1000 post. 

Wanna fight m8?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Shut up.


Yeah! 
And fuck off!
(what are we talking about?)


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

This place is pretty tame compared to the b9 boards. So, you guys just sit around beating off and shitting on new members? Seems boring.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I luv ur obsession with me.
> 
> I am very adored.
> 
> ...


Eh? I'm confused -- but I love to fight!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)

Sometimes it's fun to play Rock em sock puppets with bucky...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> This place is cool compared to the cuckold porn sites I usually visit. So, you guys just sit around beating off on new members? Seems awesome, can I catch some a dat nut?


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Cuckold porn, eh? Sounds ¡muy interesante!



Spoiler


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Think I have this place figured out now. Insults, retarded memes and gifs = likes. Actual helpful info, growing tips, etc = you get trolled!


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Think I have this place figured out now. Insults, retarded memes and gifs = likes. Actual helpful info, growing tips, etc = you get trolled!


Welcome to Riu.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Think I have this place figured out now. Insults, retarded memes and gifs = likes. Actual helpful info, growing tips, etc = you get trolled!


you are coming across as hostile. perhaps you are a real person with real feelings and not just a puppet account for your angsty jollies? calm down squishy


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you are coming across as hostile. perhaps you are a real person with real feelings and not just a puppet account for your angsty jollies? calm down squishy


I don't mean to be hostile. Just funnin' around. Trying to get the feel for this place.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you are coming across as hostile. perhaps you are a real person with real feelings and not just a puppet account for your angsty jollies? calm down squishy


Abe strikes again.

Btw bong is dead from whay I knoe

Just a fyi


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Think I have this place figured out now. Insults, retarded memes and gifs = likes. Actual helpful info, growing tips, etc = you get trolled!


Try some of the growing sections; TnT is for general mayhem and fucking off


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Try some of the growing sections; TnT is for general mayhem and fucking off


I've been through a bunch of the grow sections. Some pretty helpful info in there. 

So, I was right? This particular section is for smoking crack and gifs/memes/insults?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Btw bong is dead from whay I knoe


*last seen today at 1:00 *


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *last seen today at 1:00 *


Hes dead bro.

Stop bringing it up.

That niggs dead as the cabbage i juat ate


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> I've been through a bunch of the grow sections. Some pretty helpful info in there.
> 
> So, I was right? This particular section is for smoking crack and gifs/memes/insults?


and dogs, other pets, tits, dick pics, projects, etc. Personally, I've never smoked crack and don't intend to; but I have eaten human flesh and it was surprisingly tasty


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

I ate some raw broccoli earlier. It was live


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> and dogs, other pets, tits, dick pics, projects, etc. Personally, I've never smoked crack and don't intend to; but I have eaten human flesh and it was surprisingly tasty


Can you direct me to the tits thread? Please and thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Can you direct me to the tits thread? Please and thank you.


They are time sensitive; get deleted quickly. However there are usually 2-3 per week and if you happen to catch them you'll be impressed at the diversity. Or you can start one yourself


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Here ia my next setm

One is a homebrew. 3 Years old.

Nifty .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

The gold n blue wax is home brew btw


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> They are time sensitive; get deleted quickly. However there are usually 2-3 per week and if you happen to catch them you'll be impressed at the diversity. Or you can start one yourself


Sounds way more chill than a bunch of the other grow sites I've been at. You can't even mention tits without getting booted.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> and dogs, other pets, *tits*, *dick* pics, projects, etc.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3729685


This is a revolution!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3729685


This pic ia 100x better than life


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

the televise will not be revolutioned


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This pic ia 100x better than life


Pepe in twink mode, the t-shirts practically sell themselves....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> the televise will not be revolutioned


H8r nna h8


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

i can't stop thinking about what life would be like without tamales..or other mexican goods


also, crack is pretty good




cork pieces in your liquor...not so much (i just feel like complaining really)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

U strain the oieces noob, Crack is aweome.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> U strain the oieces noob, Crack is aweome.


that sounds like work..
ill have to call a girl over to do it fpr me...

a few rocks
10-20 (  )mg xanax
30mg morphine
and some rum

is awesome


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

honestly i smome crack when my nose is tired of coke
plus i like the way it numbs my throat and lungs and the taste too

also straight drop no soda... makes a dif


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Im chillin much cooler 
Rocks.
Xanax .
Wine/beer
Bitches already hefe...

Busts


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> honestly i smome crack when my nose is tired of coke
> plus i like the way it numbs my throat and lungs and the taste too
> 
> also straight drop no soda... makes a dif


Das how it goes man. 

A real mans nose runs out in a few days if that!
I smoke or shoot when it comes to it


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bitches already hefe


nah man call one of the girls over to do it while im chilling with the bitch i chose for now

gets em all in they feelings


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> shoot when it comes



if you can still shoot.. your not on enough xanax 

nah, i hatw that route honestly 




but hey i discussed my henchman dilemma with my tailor.. he said he had some ideas foe me to checkout, im pretty excited. i guess i should sober up some

heres to not looking so douchey or dirtbaggy idk
*clanks glasses wit ya hommie


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3729685


Yes! There they are, just as nature intended!


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i can't stop thinking about what life would be like without tamales..or other mexican goods
> 
> 
> also, crack is pretty good
> ...


You gotta sieve it out man! Tights work, pantyhose whatever, over the mouth of an empty pop bottle and slowly transfer your booze over. Wow, it's like some people never had to open £3 wine with a butter knife behind the Co-op.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yes! There they are, just as nature intended!


Exposed male nipples only, though....I am abstaining from Pepe-related images of female nipples, cocks, coochies, and/or b-holes in general.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> open $2 Wild Irish rose wine with a pocket knife behind the 7-11.


Pantyhose? Nah, I just strained the cork bits through my girlfriend's drawers....it was her time of the month, but thankfully it was red wine so all was well...


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Das how it goes man.
> 
> A real mans nose runs out in a few days if that!
> I smoke or shoot when it comes to it


I was never into smoking crack but I did have a weakness for speedballing. For a little while, as a very rare treat, we could get some proper coke and shooting that with the brown was proper fireworks behind the eyes, where can I be sick, shit.
If it hadn't been for the drought making all the class As crap a few years back then it might have been a lot harder to stop with that shit.



Big_Lou said:


> Exposed male nipples only, though....I am abstaining from Pepe-related images of female nipples, cocks, coochies, and/or b-holes in general.
> 
> View attachment 3729715


I appreciate that, I'm easily offended...

Wild Irish rose wine sounds awesome, you guys get all the good bad stuff!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> if you can still shoot.. your not on enough xanax
> 
> nah, i hatw that route honestly
> 
> ...


Dude I will bang more blow then u can snort. 

Trust.

A real ahooter here meh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I was never into smoking crack but I did have a weakness for speedballing. For a little while, as a very rare treat, we could get some proper coke and shooting that with the brown was proper fireworks behind the eyes, where can I be sick, shit.
> If it hadn't been for the drought making all the class As crap a few years back then it might have been a lot harder to stop with that shit.
> 
> 
> ...


Crack is a big game here. U sell it or smoke it. 
I had my times with the pipe. I hurt a lot of people. Im done smoking.

Pm ill ahow u th realness


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3729509 View attachment 3729510
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres what i ended up with
 


i was just drinkin out the bottle and said fuck it. just swallowing bits of cork too.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

I smoke like once a month. 

I have been clean from down for almost 5months. 

I atill blo more gorm rhwn half theae kids can affors


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dude I will bang more blow then u can snort.
> 
> Trust.
> 
> A real ahooter here meh



yea but everyone knows i got the quality 
ive seen people say they could snor a gram im a sitting talkin like a boss.. do a few lines of my pearl and flip out.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yea but everyone knows i got the quality
> ive seen people say they could snor a gram im a sitting talkin like a boss.. do a few lines of my pearl and flip out.


U cant bum0 thru this easy. 

It takea me half a night on a half g 

I knly touch pearly


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Nigga say ik joking. My dope shine yung kizo


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

@Cannacat - Yep, real high-end stuff...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

U fsil to notice how mant nights im on blow.. in a fjll blown degen


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yep, real high-end stuff...
> 
> View attachment 3729735


U have failed to aee it. I have it on tc a lot


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yea but everyone knows i got the quality
> ive seen people say they could snor a gram im a sitting talkin like a boss.. do a few lines of my pearl and flip out.


I love u. Come to canada or me there. Ur my fist dude i see


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

only pics i have on my ohone right now


StonedFarmer said:


> Nigga say ik joking. My dope shine yung kizo




lets see som..
this is jab jib not that other thread..its all good here, this is a safe olace


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pm ill ahow u th realness


I don't doubt it 

I was always more into the downers, brown and benzos preferably. I hated smoking white, a 30 second rush followed by the soul crushing realisation of the desperation of it all, bleurgh no thank you! Speedballing it was like a weekend treat, for a while anyway, the 30 second rush followed by the warm, gentle cradle of brown bringing you back to earth. I wanted to switch off, uppers were my worst nightmare on their own.
I should've just stuck with weed man.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Isn't arguing over the 'quality' of coke & rock kind of like arguing over which snakebite will cause faster death, though?


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yep, real high-end stuff...
> 
> View attachment 3729735


That's fucking awesome, how have I never seen that? It's like comic book wine, man! Does it taste the same when you throw it up, like pink Lambrini?


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Isn't arguing over the 'quality' of coke & rock kind of like arguing over which snakebite will cause faster death, though?
> 
> View attachment 3729739


Yes, it's exactly like that, and then arguing about who got to spend more time with the snake and who gets to milk it next


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like "Howdy Doody" he and that fuckin clown Clarabelle used to scare me as a kid, and that sick fuck Buffalo Bob


Imagine how Candice Bergen felt. For those of you too young to know the story but old enough to remember that horrible Murphy Brown scag - Candice's dad was Edgar Bergen. He made bank with a puppet named Charlie McCarthy. But poor Candice had to grow up in his shadow as they treated the fucking puppet like a real human. He got the better bedroom, she had to wear his hand-me-downs, etc..

That'll fuck with your head.







She couldn't even get placed in the front row.







Nothing creepy about this photo. Nope. Move along.








Here they all are with the top Masonic Wizard of North America. Shiver.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3729736 View attachment 3729738


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

My pop called it - 'Ol Bergen was fucking that Charlie dummy, no doubt about it.

Psychosis city...


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Imagine how Candice Bergen felt. For those of you too young to know the story but old enough to remember that horrible Murphy Brown scag - Candice's dad was Edgar Bergen. He made bank with a puppet named Charlie McCarthy. But poor Candice had to grow up in his shadow as they treated the fucking puppet like a real human. He got the better bedroom, she had to wear his hand-me-downs, etc..
> 
> That'll fuck with your head.
> 
> ...


That's so weird! I'm gonna go look into that, it's like a real life horror story. Reminds me of that film, The Boy, from a while back where the girl goes to this big old house to be a nanny for this old couple's son and it turns out he's a dummy. I fell asleep before it finished, I was stoned but I think it actually wasn't very good, but it's the same concept, except that doll was evil. People are weird.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

dont like.it then dont "like" it.. i give no fucks.. (and wasnt talking to you)

thats my shit right there ^^



but quality coke doesnt last 30sec... more like an hr unless you've been on it all night and metabolism is coming to a hault..then a few hrs


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> My pop called it - 'Ol Bergen was fucking that Charlie dummy, no doubt about it.
> 
> Psychosis city...
> 
> View attachment 3729749


Isn't that James Mason?


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3729750 View attachment 3729751 View attachment 3729752
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ppshh don't worry, I wasn't claiming quality, I'm under no illusions. It was very rare we got anything approaching proper quality, every couple of years some new dealer would come on the scene and step on his gear a little bit less than everyone else would in order to get a round going, and the heads would all just start dying off and you'd hear about someone else going over every few days for a few weeks until the new kid got himself nicked or shot or whatever. Even that was years ago though, been nothing decent about since 2003. *Or that's when it started rapidly declining.

*Edit* And I just never liked uppers, it's nothing personal, I still got a twinge in my tummy looking at the shiny rocks lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That's so weird! I'm gonna go look into that, it's like a real life horror story. Reminds me of that film, The Boy, from a while back where the girl goes to this big old house to be a nanny for this old couple's son and it turns out he's a dummy. I fell asleep before it finished, I was stoned but I think it actually wasn't very good, but it's the same concept, except that doll was evil. People are weird.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3027976/Murphy-Brown-actress-Candice-Bergen-reveals-heartache-famous-ventriloquist-father-belittled-looks-left-puppet-Charlie-McCarthy-10K-didn-t-leave-penny-died.html


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> but quality coke doesnt last 30sec... more like an hr unless you've been on it all night and metabolism is coming to a hault..then a few hrs


And the initial rush, that proper buzz, I never knew that to last longer than 30 seconds off a pipe. After that it was all just scatty paranoid craving more bullshit.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Isn't that James Mason?


From one of my favorite TZ episodes, 'The Dummy'.



Also the best show ever created, this is a scientific fact.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3027976/Murphy-Brown-actress-Candice-Bergen-reveals-heartache-famous-ventriloquist-father-belittled-looks-left-puppet-Charlie-McCarthy-10K-didn-t-leave-penny-died.html


The fuck was the dummy gonna do with all that money?? That's mental! I'm gonna go read it properly now.

I hate how the last point in the headline is how much weight she's put on and her attitude to food, like, so what? Why ram that down my throat?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> The fuck was the dummy gonna do with all that money?? That's mental! I'm gonna go read it properly now.
> 
> I hate how the last point in the headline is how much weight she's put on and her attitude to food, like, so what? Why ram that down my throat?


One of the best and most eerie is 'Dead of Night', an English flick made at the great Ealing Studios...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was trolling a random person and then someone called me fucked up because that person is disabled. I didn't know he was disabled and what does that have to do with him sucking dick? Then disabled boy wants to keep talking shit, so I told him to take the dick outta his mouth if he wants to talk shit.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/watch-a-master-in-the-making.911762/page-8#post-12715087








From 0:10. Gary.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I still got a twinge in my tummy looking at the shiny rocks lol.


I pooped.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3027976/Murphy-Brown-actress-Candice-Bergen-reveals-heartache-famous-ventriloquist-father-belittled-looks-left-puppet-Charlie-McCarthy-10K-didn-t-leave-penny-died.html





Big_Lou said:


> One of the best and most eerie is 'Dead of Night', an English flick made at the great Ealing Studios...
> 
> View attachment 3729763


Right, is it just me, or does this sentence not make sense?:

Candy's competition for her dad's affections was not with a sibling - it was with her ventriloquist EdBound to give Charlie McCarthy

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3027976/Murphy-Brown-actress-Candice-Bergen-reveals-heartache-famous-ventriloquist-father-belittled-looks-left-puppet-Charlie-McCarthy-10K-didn-t-leave-penny-died.html#ixzz4E8JKEqbw 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Right, is it just me, or does this sentence not make sense?


Misquote, perhaps?

The bit about Dead of Night/Ealing Studios?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> From one of my favorite TZ episodes, 'The Dummy'.
> 
> View attachment 3729760
> 
> Also the best show ever created, this is a scientific fact.


I thought there were two Twilight Zones with marionettes so I looked it up. Turns out one of them was just Billy Mumy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Girlz af only indulges in them palrtyfavojrs 


I aint a show ofd but kaeko tha qiwa
Zo is a ho lo


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I thought there were two Twilight Zones with marionettes so I looked it up. Turns out one of them was just Billy Mumy.


Billy Mumy was a marionette


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Girlz af only indulges in them palrtyfavojrs
> 
> 
> I aint a show ofd but kaeko tha qiwa
> Zo is a ho lo


..So it's that good, huh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..So it's that good, huh?


Knovk yo ass like yo lo

This bolo

Ya ima hogh


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I thought there were two Twilight Zones with marionettes so I looked it up. Turns out one of them was just Billy Mumy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2016)

Among Billy Mumy's more notable accomplishments:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Among Billy Mumy's more notable accomplishments:


I did not know that. Dr. Demento let me down.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I did not know that. Dr. Demento let me down.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

SF just lot bis mind ib isle 3. 

Report to isle 3


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Girlz af only indulges in them palrtyfavojrs
> 
> 
> I aint a show ofd but kaeko tha qiwa
> Zo is a ho lo


say what?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Reprt me for playa atatus, i trjcm ur mama out


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Steady smoking thay down lo


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

A shot of me and SF from last weekend:


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Tobought is fatty matty style burgers. 
@Gary goodsonknows ahat it bout


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3729908


He's on slow mode for real this time


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Reprt me for playa atatus, i trjcm ur mama out


lol
if i wasnt driving id be up there

i gotta stay relatively sober toll i get back to town


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> He's on slow mode for real this time


Are you moved to your new location yet? I always hated packing, unpacking, etc.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> He's on slow mode for real this time


I know.


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Are you moved to your new location yet? I always hated packing, unpacking, etc.


Nope not till August 1sr


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Are you moved to your new location yet? I always hated packing, unpacking, etc.


I'm sure the new baby adds to the stress/hassles, as well. I remember my sister moving to another state with _three_ little ones in tow, that couldn't have been easy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> He's on slow mode for real this time


U can't hold a nigga down yo

Gare be bearinf through me. 

True story. 

We had a sexs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Im a crippin and making only ahper healtjy salad. 

Cocaine is optional. Little green pills with them orange ones


Omg omg omg 

Relapse relapse

Fuxk a nigga imma sniff it all alone

Fuxk ur momma fuck ur papa my daddy died infront of me

I take out the pent up emotion in line if droogs and semi attractive women.

Woooy woooly


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Smoooof aniffffff makes me feel womanly

Sont judge u h8rs

Im a women

Ong omg okg 

Imma smash a . 

Dare u to watch. 

Im be a man for oncein ny fuxjing life jidddis


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Imy daddy died infront of me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Yo guy

Gun scene

Yo, guy

Seen


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


>


True atory bro. I was taken into custody. 

I found out hw died from the piggies questioning me. 

Trye fuxking atory


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> True atory bro. I was taken into custody.
> 
> I found out hw died from the piggies questioning me.
> 
> Trye fuxking atory


Sorry, dude. Mine went when I was a kid, but it wasn't in front of me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

All i did was have my co accused in my house and we began fighting they searches the house after my dad hacing a geart attaxk

Mr af went to hail for a day

That same pig arreated me again 3 montha later


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Ugly scene, man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sorry, dude. Mine went when I was a kid, but it wasn't in front of me.


My dad had a heart attaxk, they told ne i couldn't go in thw ambulanxe. I said i felt he would die. They xalled me a junkie whilped kr in cuffa and i went to 54 division. Figure itbout m8

Fuxking pigs. Honestly the worst thing ever


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

One dead cop one for you and one for me

Two cups of tea


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Awful, man. How old were you at the time?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Kill these fucking pigs.

Lets fuxking so it


Big_Lou said:


> Awful, man. How old were you at the time?


I was older m8. 22 

I had just got out of jail on ara charges. 

Those fuckers loved findingme with my gal.

I aaw the cop at my trial this month. I called him a " fucking pig with no morals" despite my lawyer telling me to shut up


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Sucks, man. Sorry you lost him, were you two close?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

I go back to see thay pig next week. 

I spit on their fuxking graves. 

I have been beaten, arrested for people I am with, had my home raided and ya knkw what

I still nake more then half those fuckers put together

Suxk my dick boys in blue


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sucks, man. Sorry you lost him, were you two close?


He was the reason i was sober. My mom b me arent the same. My mom favorura my bro. Hea bot seen as the fuck up. My dad wqs a biker kinda guy. So mu behaviour wqs kinda expected. I inherited that irish temper


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Ah, gotcha.

He didn't use a lot of stuff (chemicals), then? Mostly just smoke grass and drink, or?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ah, gotcha.
> 
> He didn't use a lot of stuff (chemicals), then? Mostly just smoke grass and drink, or?


My dad? 

She owned a car show and knew a ton of people. We rebuilt classix cars together, drove together in a 2 aeater hot rod cross country. 

Man my dad was even chief kf police at lne time. 

I never seen a man as cool as him. He watched me flip. Out aeveral times break my hand on shit flipping out grab me and tale me to the hospital. The whole time he guided me to get percs.


My mom is wicked too but i sense ahe hates me for whay i do. So i stay at hone grt high and try and make our interactions fun


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Ymi luv my moms. I shop and cook tor her all the time. She is proud I have a real job now. 

Its been a long time guys. I might go aemi atraight this time


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My dad?
> 
> She owned a car show and knew a ton of people. We rebuilt classix cars together, drove together in a 2 aeater hot rod cross country.
> 
> ...


I see. Chief of police, eh? No shit.

Maybe your mom hates that you _use_ various substances but doesn't hate _you_....hard for a mother to 'hate' her kids, in my experience, regardless of whatever bullshit.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

I hope no one has a kid like me. 

I feel I am a freat child minus the substance abuse. I take my mom for dinner/lunch/brunch and to the marketbsll the tine. 

Thats what I loce doing with her. She loves looking at things and if she wants to go shopping I will go. Kids I kniw give me baf looks but you kbow what? 

My mom is the one who made me dad hally and atrices to make me happy. I will crucify a bitch just for looking at her wrong. Dont believe me try it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I see. Chief of police, eh? No shit.
> 
> Maybe your mom hates that you _use_ various substances but doesn't hate _you_....hard for a mother to 'hate' her kids, in my experience, regardless of whatever bullshit.


Naw its the other shit. She allows me to smoke weed n drinm beside her.

Trust ahe knows all blut my lifestyle. She knows my people. Even she calls the main coke guy "blacks" she knows


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Balcks is a street name. Most niggaa don'tknkw hos real name


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Imma go out and celbrwte alone.

Got a secy bottle of chiantj from yesterday. Imma drink away this feelings I gotm


Fuxk everyone in my life. All they ever brpught me was jail time and more dewd friends. 

Im sick of it fucking all

Can I not just be happy? I just want to work again atleast I know those hours I can be higj and just zone out

Ao fuxking close yo ending it all. Problem is I want to prove everyone wrong. Sf can do this

Wah wah wah cry mor3


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Peace n love. Add a bottle of chiabti 4 more beers and imma be happy. 

Least I knoe my cats never get mad. Imma snuggle them and deal with this cat lady ba tmrw. 

I am not prepared i guess i gotta be more matured


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

more coke and benzos..less alcohol 
brings depression


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

Damnit I wanted to go for a beer with @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> more coke and benzos..less alcohol
> brings depression


I abiff ao much blo its going outta style. Have u seen me on cam dude? Im a wreck

Fuxking call me. Im just chilling smoking a blunt blasting rails waitinf dor this new vitch toncome. Over. Ill drown my hate in her. 

She likes coke n crack. Ill whip it up. Ill do thay shot on cam 

This girls a banger bro. She makes money. 

Ima degenerate Fuxk i know


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

Sex is the money. Fux crack its bout dat pussy. 

Fuxjing dollas


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

ive given oit my number you coulda called me man


i dont.pics of ky face so cam a no go


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

drank the last of that bottle..

typed thos just fine, not.drumk

glenlivet 18 is 43%

i feel like this is an accomplishment


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

Having a beer doing some gambling


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Having a beer doing some gambling


Imma throw on a movie smoke a little one wnd probably kill 3 more beer. 

Then imma night night and try and forget everything and go to work weds. 

Sounds disgusting but i also want a glass of chocolate milk. Fuxk if it reacts bad with beer. I like it and thau is a thay mayters


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Imma throw on a movie smoke a little one wnd probably kill 3 more beer.
> 
> Then imma night night and try and forget everything and go to work weds.
> 
> Sounds disgusting but i also want a glass of chocolate milk. Fuxk if it reacts bad with beer. I like it and thau is a thay mayters


Ew no on the chocolate milk


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

a movie huj?

not really a mobie but i asked a friend whos suoee into anime what i shouod wath... never seen any

he suggested plastic nee san

anyway ill see whats uo


the bad speeling has now thing to do wit me possibly being drunk btw 

im straight, my bed is just moving alot..
and no thats not.me saying im drunk and spinning or some malarky..its really movimg..


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> a movie huj?
> 
> not really a mobie but i asked a friend whos suoee into anime what i shouod wath... never seen any
> 
> ...


Anime ?
Gants is good


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

just gants?
ill Google it.. i just felt like watching something new


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> just gants?
> ill Google it.. i just felt like watching something new


Ya really good


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Having a beer doing some gambling


Isn't this what happened a little over a year ago....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ew no on the chocolate milk


I am of the opinion you are inherently evil for disliking chocolate milk. 

LoL I have very strong feelings on chocolare milk. 

Well I am making a jerk chicken using peppers I grew.

Will be awesome


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> a movie huj?
> 
> not really a mobie but i asked a friend whos suoee into anime what i shouod wath... never seen any
> 
> ...


I have taken from yhis you live near yhe train tracks


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

train tracks?
i mean depending what house im in..sometimes i can hear the train

im surprised you didnt get the real meaning


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> train tracks?
> i mean depending what house im in..sometimes i can hear the train
> 
> im surprised you didnt get the real meaning


I did. Its surprising people tske me ao seriously around here. 

Kk imma sniff another one n go yell at the neighbors. Fuckets been leaving grabage outside and attracting the undesirable


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry to anyone in tc last night who saw me the way I was. 

Ill make up for it wi5h a completely unsober mind and a lityle more cocaine.

Keep on grindin my niggas


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Its surprising people tske me ao seriously around here


ya man sometimes my sarcasm doesntvwork
but im also sober so you know, thats my excuse


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

baby spiders are such *assholes.*


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My dad?
> 
> She owned a car show and knew a ton of people. We rebuilt classix cars together, drove together in a 2 aeater hot rod cross country.
> 
> ...


Woa. Your dad was a pig? That's fucked up.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 14, 2016)

Your telling me 

Well I would likr some ice cream later. That sounds just fine. Everyone loves icecream


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Chief of police. Fuck me. Is that how you missed that last charge? How is school and your double shifts going, bro?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

even better idea..
coke and rum
plus got a shit ton of rum raisin haagen dazs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Chief of police. Fuck me. Is that how you missed that last charge? How is school and your double shifts going, bro?


No I am taking a guilty plea. Its been explained. Work is ok, second shift is dishwashiny so its noy hard. I just ouff ciggies till they pile up. Then do them all and repeat. 

Might wven leave at 930 today. ^_^


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> No I am taking a guilty plea. Its been explained. Work is ok, second shift is dishwashiny so its noy hard. I just ouff ciggies till they pile up. Then do them all and repeat.
> 
> Might wven leave at 930 today. ^_^


How in the hell do you find time to snort blow and drink everyday, plus post on RIU with all that going on? You are quite the multi-tasker!


----------



## ovo (Jul 14, 2016)

Finally arrived at new job again, gona tryn make dis go round interesting. self directed maintenance smoke two joints kind of thing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> How in the hell do you find time to snort blow and drink everyday, plus post on RIU with all that going on? You are quite the multi-tasker!


El oh el a great multi tasker I am. Honestly this second shift is barely even work.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

those are the best jobs..
i just paid myself $2000 to drive to kansas the othet day.. 9hr drive

i say paid myself cause really its money saved..instead of paying someone else (cattle run)

gotta make use of my western star on occasion,,i don't really mind


----------



## ovo (Jul 14, 2016)

the new place downtown has all kinds of commotion, water, voices, dogs, doors, horns. i wonder how long til the next person takes a big shit. there's sirens now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Sick world out there these days. It was kind of fucked up for a while there in the 70s but at least you could understand most of the motivations. 

Smh. Sorry Nice.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

Had some shit happen just down from my shop here today as well - cop cars & fire trucks collecting around one of the canneries - even the "Heavy rescue" truck was out.
My guess is some sort of gruesome industrial accident - there are lots of wickedly dangerous machines in those places.
I hope it was minor, but I doubt it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2016)

Sometimes when im getting my ball's sucked on i feel like I have a hernia. Its a horrible feeling but I just take it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sometimes when im getting my ball's sucked on i feel like I have a hernia. Its a horrible feeling but I just take it.


Next time, give yourself a reach around, cough or not.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sometimes when im getting my ball's sucked on i feel like I have a hernia. Its a horrible feeling but I just take it.


I wound up going to the ER a day after that once...fuckin' hurt for 2 days...Dr. said just a slight strain and that *he* should be so lucky. So I gave him her phone number.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sometimes when im getting my ball's sucked on i feel like I have a hernia. Its a horrible feeling but I just take it.




idk man..
took two years for my right nut to heal and then would hurt if i came too much in a given period

be careful... honest advice



i don't let chicks do it no more after that..she tried suckin em down her throat or some shit idk

gave my ex wife shit for it all the time


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)

A fucking cop followed me today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2016)

Marco . . .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Marco . . .
> 
> View attachment 3733418


Polo


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 22, 2016)

there's no H in Coen Bros. note to self


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Lahada these days?


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 27, 2016)

Going to see if I can be 100% sober till Friday night. 72 hours ish. Here we go


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2016)

Journey to the stars.......
Rockin roll guitars.....






Who's with me?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2016)

We rock at dawn on the front line
Like a bolt right out of the blue
The sky's a-light with the guitar bite
Heads will roll and rock tonight


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2016)

You ain't nothin' but a big old _greasy_ jelly roll


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 28, 2016)

Little guy just wants to nap in my cage all day

I've been catching and relocating thieving squirrels stealing my tomatoes


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 28, 2016)

Day one: hard to sleep, harder to get up without caffeine.. I think I feel better which means I'm actually thinking again. So far the only real stimuli was a sprite which are caffeine 

Managed to get all my hw for the week done and the bike prepped for the race this weekend, a drastic difference from my typical night of vices


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Day one: hard to sleep, harder to get up without caffeine.. I think I feel better which means I'm actually thinking again. So far the only real stimuli was a sprite which are caffeine
> 
> Managed to get all my hw for the week done and the bike prepped for the race this weekend, a drastic difference from my typical night of vices


But You never win races sober. Wtf.....


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 28, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> But You never win races sober. Wtf.....


Race is sunday.. well out of the experiment window 


Good lookin out


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Race is sunday.. well out of the experiment window
> 
> 
> Good lookin out


If you're losing I suggest you use the pit maneuver, And remember its not cheating unless you get caught. Good idea with the drugs though, they definitely work better after a quick detox.. I believe in the drugs you take, go out there and make me proud.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 28, 2016)

There is no such thing as cheating man, it's racing and I run the open class... any and everything goes

Just have to fight it out in the pits sometimes, that's where the drugs and your chirp really comes into play


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2016)

If the ufc was mine there would only be one 15 minute round. There wouldn't be any judges, after each fight we would have a dr come out and evaluate both men and tell us who the winner is.. seems fair.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2016)

Zucchini makes me fart.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Zucchini makes me fart.


quit sticking them in there


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> There is no such thing as cheating man, it's racing and I run the open class... any and everything goes
> 
> Just have to fight it out in the pits sometimes, that's where the drugs and your chirp really comes into play


howd the race go


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> quit sticking them in there


Damn, timing is everything.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

Sometimes I lock my self in the staff washroom and blast cocaine hoping to die.

Idk maybe I have social problems. 

Probably

I love cats 

^_*


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

if my Canadian sock acct died id have nobody to talk to...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> if my Canadian sock acct died id have nobody to talk to...


Ill never die baby.

Im a fish outta watwr till I hit the saucer for a refreshing drink. 

I wipe that puke off my face throw up one more time for good luck and walk out. 

Lol naw but if i did...

Im not even a drug user bro.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

yea ive never done drugs..im kinda nervous. i want too im just not sure how ill act or what ill say, i dont.wanna not be in control you know? ill loose inhibition and just start revealing shit or breaking down lies plus
ihear yiu can get addicted your very first time and some people die seemingly randomly on dose theyve done before.
but
cocaine is a natural drug, it grows out the ground, all you habe to do is extract it like making hash oil. and i mean its a god given seed bearing plant








accurate account that

i type this completely sober..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yea ive never done drugs..im kinda nervous. i want too im just not sure how ill act or what ill say, i dont.wanna not be in control you know? ill loose inhibition and just start revealing shit or breaking down lies plus
> ihear yiu can get addicted your very first time and some people die seemingly randomly on dose theyve done before.
> but
> cocaine is a natural drug, it grows out the ground, all you habe to do is extract it like making hash oil. and i mean its a god given seed bearing plant
> ...


Tbh man, that is exactly how I think when I want to try doing a matijuana stick.

I had a friend in 4th grade he was poor because his mom smoked that ahit.

I gunna be different 

Gunna change the world n ahit


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> howd the race go


yeah, @Indagrow


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> howd the race go


Sheered my lower motor mounts off somehow.. the motor was like a caged animal trying to get out of the frame it was nuts. had to limp it back to the pits

Then I blew up my differential on my truck the way back and got a 115 mile tow


Good times! 

Bright side is the race this weekend is 5 hours out and it would have sucked if it happened there


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Sheered my lower motor mounts off somehow.. the motor was like a caged animal trying to get out of the frame it was nuts. had to limp it back to the pits
> 
> Then I blew up my differential on my truck the way back and got a 115 mile tow
> 
> ...


I like your bright side man, that's a good way to look at it. Sorry the race all went to shit for you though


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Sheered my lower motor mounts off somehow.. the motor was like a caged animal trying to get out of the frame it was nuts. had to limp it back to the pits
> 
> Then I blew up my differential on my truck the way back and got a 115 mile tow
> 
> ...


when it rains it pours man.. must of been riding the hell out of it


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks, but yeah it seems to be the way it is for me now.. if I don't break something I'm not pushing hard enough?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Thanks, but yeah it seems to be the way it is for me now.. if I don't break something I'm not pushing hard enough?


if it doesnt break youre not riding it hard enough.. my favorite one is.. "if you dont crash youre not riding hard enough"


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

Gives new meaning to drive it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 5, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


Pretty good cgi.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Pretty good cgi.


dang, it fooled me but I'm gullible as fuck

http://www.snopes.com/secret-service-limo-video/


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2016)

Found this motherfucker up on one of my tomatoes. Fucking shit up. I flung him off and onto the concrete. Didn't wanna step on him. And get my boots all gooey. There was a can of PVC primer sitting there. Not sure what happened. I kinda blacked out in a fit of rage. All I know is PVC primer kills hornworms apparently.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Found this motherfucker up on one of my tomatoes. Fucking shit up. I flung him off and onto the concrete. Didn't wanna step on him. And get my boots all gooey. There was a can of PVC primer sitting there. Not sure what happened. I kinda blacked out in a fit of rage. All I know is PVC primer kills hornworms apparently.
> 
> View attachment 3750359


primer will kill anything lol.. thats some toxic shit. i use the purple primer so inspectors can see i used it. the fumes are enough to gag you


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> primer will kill anything lol.. thats some toxic shit. i use the purple primer so inspectors can see i used it. the fumes are enough to gag you


We always use the clear stuff to give it a uniform look. For a few years there the competition used a blue primer. Could always tell what job was theirs. By all the long blue streams lol.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> We always use the clear stuff to give it a uniform look. For a few years there the competition used a blue primer. Could always tell what job was theirs. By all the long blue streams lol.


the trick is the hold the end that your priming down. so if it drips it doesnt run down the pipe. i take too much pride in my work lol


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 5, 2016)

i used primer once..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the trick is the hold the end that your priming down. so if it drips it doesnt run down the pipe. i take too much pride in my work lol


I like some purple drips...gives my work character.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 5, 2016)

Well. After seeing a few posts I know I'm NEVER gonna buy dankinomocs gear. 

What a whiny sand vagina!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 5, 2016)

Ps. I'm in my hometown in SoCal this week on biz. 

This place makes me wanna do drugs and strangle hookers. 

So glad I left.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ps. I'm in my hometown in SoCal this week on biz.
> 
> This place makes me wanna do drugs and strangle hookers.
> 
> So glad I left.


hooker stranglin'.. some good ole fashion fun


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2016)

God I love my new house fucking beautiful


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 5, 2016)

do we get to see?


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> do we get to see?


No it's on a military base that would be not safe of me lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> *Drunk* hooker stranglin'.. some good ole fashion fun


I know what you meant.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2016)

sunni said:


> No it's on a military base that would be not safe of me lol


did all your stuff show up, ok?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hooker stranglin'.. some good ole fashion fun


Im glad to see similar minds think alike


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> did all your stuff show up, ok?


Not here yet should be this week


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 8, 2016)

Pics or it..


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 9, 2016)

Losing friends sucks. I like the wisdom of age, i hate the losses that come with age.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 9, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Losing friends sucks. I like the wisdom of age, i hate the losses that come with age.


In more ways than one right? Our brains are still young but the bodies won't cooperate sometimes. I'm sorry about your friend.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> In more ways than one right? Our brains are still young but the bodies won't cooperate sometimes. I'm sorry about your friend.


And I'm not even that old.

One of my closest cousins OD'd in February and my family has acted like it didn't even happen. I guess its cause we all knew it was gonna happen eventually.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 9, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> And I'm not even that old.


getting old(er) aint for wimps. Be forewarned. Now get to school


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> getting old(er) aint for wimps. Be forewarned. Now get to school


 lol classes don't start until the 29th


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 9, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Losing friends sucks. I like the wisdom of age, i hate the losses that come with age.


losing ppl along the way does suck. I swear sometimes life's all about how much can you survive. I have a 110 year plan. I'm about half way there.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 9, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> losing ppl along the way does suck. I swear sometimes life's all about how much can you survive. I have a 110 year plan. I'm about half way there.


Ain't that the truth 602??!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 9, 2016)

Just got back home put about 100 rounds through my .40 I feel a bit better.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Been watching the Olympics with the boy. He seems to be really inspired by gymnastics. The same look he gave kids running at the playground before he could walk. Lately we have been teaching him to hop. I think his mind was blown. He kept watching the women's team last night and saying "whoa".


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Been watching the Olympics with the boy. He seems to be really inspired by gymnastics. The same look he gave kids running at the playground before he could walk. Lately we have been teaching him to hop. I think his mind was blown. He kept watching the women's team last night and saying "whoa".


He's probably taller than all of them


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> He's probably taller than all of them


lmao


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 10, 2016)

So sf is a changed man.

I realised 

I love dogs too


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 10, 2016)

@srh88 wanna watch me drink? I can make funny facea


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 10, 2016)

I have too much beeeeer. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So sf is a changed man.
> 
> I realised
> 
> I love dogs too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @srh88 wanna watch me drink? I can make funny facea


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2016)

sometimes i wake up just to do drugs


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2016)

LOL, Malia, fire it up, girl!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 11, 2016)

This morning was really a shower beer kinda morning.

Good thing I had a half drank 40 left over from last night


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2016)

drinking half a 40


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> drinking half a 40


in the shower


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

Peach pure leaf is pretty good


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> in the shower *(no homo)*


fixed it for you


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2016)

Pepsi just tastes like flat Coke. And Coke just tastes like rusty nail water.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2016)

ok..play by play





Win







 

small sample of the product..except the 031xanax is gone already


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

i was out with some friends, swappin stories. got me reminiscing
back 7th grade clutching steelunder the pillow another inthe wasteband sleepin with shoes on case them goons come lookin for a quick band

money stashed inthebase of my lava lamp, the back of my new tv, under dresser drawers.
flippin everytime moms got near my room. grindin keepin lights on. born a g rose to be a king. lunch free but ill give a bit a 20 to stand inline and grab my tray while im coolin with my people. ah yes
same year i first stabbed a buddy, watvhed the red paint pour. by
8th grade everything prepaid gotta hit me day prior i aint got no extra, gallon bag full of pills on the bus an oz of powder, meet inthe back bathroom and unload before school., id also sell qwizo powder,coke mixed with a few things myvsecret recipe, bout half coke a touch of speed some muscle relaxers and other shit perfect. had the finest chick in the highschool , a lil older but thats my lil bunny so i put a couple karats in each ear. stuntin on these lames and got better grades
people i dont know callin my name. got caught fuckin in the hallway lmao
suck it

oh good times.

make every year better than the last.
now i kicks it wit the upper class.

awe good times. ima have to meet up with these fuckers again sometime.

speakin of bunny i need to head to san marcus once i get back to murica. fuck my sm bunny
bruises and rugburn awaits.


lmao shit i forgot this one time in college i worked at this restaurant, used packs of tortilla for her knees whle i worked the line hahahha

ah im done now. im gonna go create more awesomeness to reminisce in a few years





later riu. you should be asleep anyway


----------



## dangledo (Aug 19, 2016)

another fantastic story by mother goose


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was out with some friends, swappin stories. got me reminiscing
> back 7th grade clutching steelunder the pillow another inthe wasteband sleepin with shoes on case them goons come lookin for a quick band
> 
> money stashed inthebase of my lava lamp, the back of my new tv, under dresser drawers.
> ...


Were those lyrics from a rap song?

If not, they should be IMO


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

sometimes when im really high i guess i get rythmic at times..
shit if i get too high i might have an odd accent or only talk while breathing in.
shit can get weird with dissociatives


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Very similar in taste as well


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Very similar in taste as well


*spits out coffee*


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ok..play by play
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756905
> ...


You outta cold water extract those to remove the Tylenol. Your liver will thank you.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

yea i knowit.

i took 20mg of kpin and like 3 of those 1mg 031zannies.. then munched 20 10/325 norcos

im surprised my liver took that dose so well all at once

coke and alcohol didnt help either -cocaethylene or whatever the fuck


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

that was also with very little tolerance. 30mg have me right

subconsciously i may have been hoping to drift into that long sleep

damn my internets shitty. prolly wont cross the border till tonight


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> that was also with very little tolerance. 30mg have me right
> 
> subconsciously i may have been hoping to drift into that long sleep
> 
> damn my internets shitty. prolly wont cross the border till tonight


I hope you don't. 

May be time to dry up some. get away from the drugs and clear your head. Pm me if you need to talk.

Tylenol can be toxic at the dose you took. People that abuse pain pills up that dose over time and can handle a larger dose than someone that doesn't take it all the time.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I hope you don't.
> 
> May be time to dry up some. get away from the drugs and clear your head. Pm me if you need to talk.
> 
> Tylenol can be toxic at the dose you took. People that abuse pain pills up that dose over time and can handle a larger dose than someone that doesn't take it all the time.


In my early 20s I learned that if you eat 5-6 Tylenol pms you'd get a hell of a buzz if you fought through the sleepy and kept drinking.....in my early 30s I found out my liver is 21% less effective because of it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> In my early 20s I learned that if you eat 5-6 Tylenol pms you'd get a hell of a buzz if you fought through the sleepy and kept drinking.....in my early 30s I found out my liver is 21% less effective because of it


You are stupid for doing that. The active ingredient in Tylenol pm is diphenhydramine (Benadryl).


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

its a shame really. 
we fought for a long time just to get rid of vicodins 500 and 750

325 is still more than id like, but we settle..
its toxic on contact at any dose and horrible for you.

but why wasnt vicuprofen the standard?
too easy to abuse 
that doesnt sit well with my medical background, the addition of a drug for the sole purpose of stopping abuse while the general public doesnt know an acceptable dose in a period or a single dose. and of course what happense? Tylenol poisoning. which is alot harder to treat than hydro od..which is usually quite mild anyway unless intentional








but yes over~200mg and diphenhydramine is an interesting dissociative.. not preference just interesting.
i used to take 6-800mg for sleep eerynight


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its a shame really.
> we fought for a long time just to get rid of vicodins 500 and 750
> 
> 325 is still more than id like, but we settle..
> ...


They have zohydro and other brands now. Pure hydrocodone. Like the old oxy's.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

just hard to snag on the streets 

i fuck with hydro cause usually aint fiends.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

lol i was takin a shit posting. i tookso long the lights turned off on me

i blame my shitty connection


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You are stupid for doing that. The active ingredient in Tylenol pm is diphenhydramine (Benadryl).


Very stupid, turns out I'm not as bulletproof as I thought in my 20s lol, didn't really bother to care what caused the high back then, just looking for the next one in those days


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

imstill conviced im invincible 

i dont even get nervous anymore crossing the border checkpoints with a pipe on me and drugd

shit everything i do is dumb and reckless


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> imstill conviced im invincible
> 
> i dont even get nervous anymore crossing the border checkpoints with a pipe on me and drugd
> 
> shit everything i do is dumb and reckless


Might want to tighten you ship up. I've known a couple pharm d's get popped and do some serious time. Addiction is actually a big problem among pharmacist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


our oldest cat passed away and her 12 year old best buddy cat friend seems to be finally catching on. off to the pound to look at cats now to see if we can't find him a new buddy. 

unless, of course, you can sell me some pussy.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> our oldest cat passed away and her 12 year old best buddy cat friend seems to be finally catching on. off to the pound to look at cats now to see if we can't find him a new buddy.
> 
> unless, of course, you can sell me some pussy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> our oldest cat passed away and her 12 year old best buddy cat friend seems to be finally catching on. off to the pound to look at cats now to see if we can't find him a new buddy.
> 
> unless, of course, you can sell me some pussy.


 im willing to trade for some ass.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3761313 im willing to trade for some ass.


if i owned this id trade you real quick


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)

My gf ran over one of our cats a few weeks ago.. I wasn't to sad or mad because that cat killed like 6 of our neighbors baby cats. Tire got him across the head and his eye popped out. When one of my dogs die I cry like a little bitch, I have . When one of the cats die it's like a guy I used to know in high school died. Still sad but I dont lose to much sleep over it.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2016)

that last week when you know you're dying, you'll think about what a prick you were and shit-for-brains post #1798. the post where you sounded like a coward and a cunt of a man.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My gf ran over one of our cats a few weeks ago.. I wasn't to sad or mad because that cat killed like 6 of our neighbors baby cats. Tire got him across the head and his eye popped out. When one of my dogs die I cry like a little bitch, I have . When one of the cats die it's like a guy I used to know in high school died. Still sad but I dont lose to much sleep over it.


Fuck you and your goddamn tamales. I wipe my hands clean of you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

There are a couple of people in my life that I completely cut off, but when I did it I just never spoke to them again. Didn't cuss them out or act a fool. I literally just stopped interacting with them all together...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

Wife ran a yorkie we had for 5 years and killed it. The dog actually lived long enough to run to my wife and die in her hands. It was sad and I cried. 
Crying does not make you less of a man.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wife ran a yorkie we had for 5 years and killed it. The dog actually lived long enough to run to my wife and die in her hands. It was sad and I cried.
> Crying does not make you less of a man.


Not even if I cry while wearing a dress in front of a vanity while putting on makeup because I feel fat and ugly?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Not even if I cry while wearing a dress in front of a vanity while putting on makeup because I feel fat and ugly?


we've all been there man


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Fuck you and your goddamn tamales. I wipe my hands clean of you.


Thats not what you said last night, when you were sleeping. Ever wonder why you have so many wet dreams when I'm around?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Thats not what you said last night, when you were sleeping. Ever wonder why you have so many wet dreams when I'm around?
> 
> View attachment 3761345


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Im not gonna lie, you guys ARE assholes!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im not gonna lie, you guys ARE assholes!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im not gonna lie, you guys ARE assholes!


Prolapsed assholes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> that last week when you know you're dying, you'll think about what a prick you were and shit-for-brains post #1798. the post where you sounded like a coward and a cunt of a man.


there's nothing wrong with crying Abe. Im not ashamed to say I have cried like a baby and im sure ill do it again.


Gary Goodson said:


> Im not gonna lie, you guys ARE assholes!


Most of these guy's are, yea.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


The donut your wife didn't tell you about


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im not gonna lie, you guys ARE assholes!


We love you to.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Note to self: Don't talk about killing cats left and right like it was going out of style because that really gets under peoples skin.





But what if I was talking about killing the cat as in pussy? Is that a faux pas?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Note to self: Don't talk about killing cats left and right like it was going out of style because that really gets under peoples skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tc tonight if you want.. im going out for drinks in a couple hours but im gonna grab a case before i get home


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> tc tonight if you want.. im going out for drinks in a couple hours but im gonna grab a case before i get home


tc now for a bit, pinny should be on


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Note to self: Don't talk about killing cats left and right like it was going out of style because that really gets under peoples skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cat's are independent animals, they dont really need us the way dogs do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2016)

I never want to hear the song "Emminance Front" again in my life.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I never want to hear the song "Emminance Front" again in my life.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I never want to hear the song "Emminance Front" again in my life.


its a put on...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


"DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG IT TOOK ME TO GET BRICKS TO FUCKING FLOAT?!"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its a put on...


Come and join the party dress


Fuck GMC. They have been using that same sample for 2 years now. I imagine GMC truck buyers are not the most original people.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)

I feel badly for hurting abes feelings I don't like to make people cry. I know how much he looked up to me and I feel horrible about the whole situation.sorry bro.



Has anyone seen superman vs batman or batman vs superman or whatever it is? Garbage, I hated it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I feel badly for hurting abes feelings I don't like to make people cry. I know how much he looked up to me and I feel horrible about the whole situation.sorry bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen superman vs batman or batman vs superman or whatever it is? Garbage, I hated it.


we saw some fine pussy, but we're gonna hold off for now and see how the old cat gets on.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

@sunni can I change my name to Richard Taster? but everyone can call me Dick...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

no i trust my socks review over in jib jab


i did binge watch Gotham last night on netflix it was alright.
too bad wifi dont cover riu.

i think im stuck down south till monday..sucks. kinda. i do love it here.....and mex women


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we saw some fine pussy, but we're gonna hold off for now and see how the old cat gets on.


 if you're ever in California come pick up one of these cats. I got a variety of different phenotypes.




This one doesn't ever let my horny dog shit in peace, they're a trip.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

lol when sunni looks at my post she is gonna go 

if she hasnt already lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3761368


That fucker's fake or broken.
No pan or trigger.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That fucker's fake or broken.
> No pan or trigger.


Good catch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Good catch.


Much to the dismay of the tree huggers I spent more than a few years running hundreds of traps & snares in the interior of AK in the winters to supplement my family's income and provide a bit of extra meat on the table.
Tooth jawed traps are largely unnecessary except for possibly wolves and bear (where legal).


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Much to the dismay of the tree huggers I spent more than a few years running hundreds of traps & snares in the interior of AK in the winters to supplement my family's income and provide a bit of extra meat on the table.
> Tooth jawed traps are largely unnecessary except for possibly wolves and bear (where legal).


Not where I live. Bear traps, especially steel toothed jaw traps, are illegal, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not where I live. Bear traps, especially steel toothed jaw traps, are illegal, I'm pretty sure.


They are in most places.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They are in most places.


You can use the small ones for rodents or problem animals here.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> no i trust my socks review over in jib jab
> 
> 
> i did binge watch Gotham last night on netflix it was alright.
> ...


Are you my socm, I lost track of who is who 

Low dose of sleep and some vit c does a body wonders


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

For a minute, I thought that was a second litter.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

From the front its just a table laying on its side.from the back its about a pound.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


"predator drones"


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> "predator drones"


i liked the fat guy eyeballing her when she was twerking. he's thinking, _"wonder if the standpipe in the basement will hold that"_


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That fucker's fake or broken.
> No pan or trigger.


or spring. Maybe it is a dentata.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> From the front its just a table laying on its side.View attachment 3761790from the back its about a pound.


Is your lawn made of easter grass?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> From the front its just a table laying on its side.View attachment 3761790from the back its about a pound.View attachment 3761792


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> From the front its just a table laying on its side.View attachment 3761790from the back its about a pound.View attachment 3761792


Superballsy.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Superballsy.


herb is practically legal in cali


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm researching basics about domestic animal welfare. I'll report back if I learn anything valuable.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> or spring. Maybe it is a dentata.


The springs are the handle looking thingies on either side of it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm researching basics about domestic animal welfare. I'll report back if I learn anything valuable.


I want to get another cat but I know thsts wrong.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I want to get another cat but I know thsts wrong.


Go to the shelters!

All my pets came from shelters...spring 'em from jail and they'll love you forever.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2016)

Am I the only one who just stares at this chick's chest and still has no idea what the commercial is about?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Go to the shelters!
> 
> All my pets came from shelters...spring 'em from jail and they'll love you forever.


All my cats come from shelters as well. 

Well 1 was a stray my dad found at his work in winter time. He had cancer anx was put down last year, 2 months after my dog was put down.

Only now feel the need for a new one. Going to go later and look at the dogs and cats.

I will fall in love with them all. **fillspocketswithcatanddogtreats**


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am I the only one who just stares at this chick's chest and still has no idea what the commercial is about?


Lol. I was trained years ago to look into their eyes...

but I cheat on commercials for sure .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> All my cats come from shelters as well.
> 
> Well 1 was a stray my dad found at his work in winter time. He had cancer anx was put down last year, 2 months after my dog was put down.
> 
> ...


You're a good man. Somebody at the shelter needs rescued. 

Post Pics if you need help picking...
I can spot a perfect pet over the internet.
Years of experience looking over the wife's shoulder. Lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I was trained years ago to look into their eyes...
> 
> but I cheat on commercials for sure .



idk man, sounds scary.never look the creature in the eye. or turn your back... just sort of turn your head the other way maybe kinda look at the ground o around and keep your distance. if one crosses your path make a large circle

just like with any predatory/territorial animal


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

LoL 

That actually made me laugh


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> From the front its just a table laying on its side.View attachment 3761790from the back its about a pound.View attachment 3761792


Are you still fuking up your pH?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am I the only one who just stares at this chick's chest and still has no idea what the commercial is about?


How she's carefully working that water bottle also compliments the viewing experience ime.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Are you still fuking up your pH?


Probably.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> [snip]
> 
> Well I was a stray my dad found at his work in winter time.
> 
> [snip]


fify

Where did your dad work, the Greyhound station?

Sorry SF, it was just too good an opportunity.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am I the only one who just stares at this chick's chest and still has no idea what the commercial is about?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Yo, I am the same way. My girl? Fucking perfect.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> fify
> 
> Where did your dad work, the Greyhound station?
> 
> Sorry SF, it was just too good an opportunity.


Lmao 

Don't be sorry, I would have done the same.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lmao
> 
> Don't be sorry, I would have done the same.


Lies


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Probably.


And O2 at the root zone?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> For a minute, I thought that was a second litter.


Think again, muthafucka, My cats will fuck your cats up.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Think again, muthafucka, My cats will fuck your cats up.


Yo my cats will fuck u up hombre.

Best keep an eye on the alleyways and under porches. We cummin at u bro. 

Hard


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not where I live. Bear traps, especially steel toothed jaw traps, are illegal, I'm pretty sure.


Bond Street London?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yo my cats will fuck u up hombre.
> 
> Best keep an eye on the alleyways and under porches. We cummin at u bro.
> 
> Hard


I've personally trained mine. one of them is a black belt in jujitsu, they can all throw paws though.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> From the front its just a table laying on its side.View attachment 3761790from the back its about a pound.View attachment 3761792


Those babies are crying out for z love


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I've personally trained mine, one of them is a black belt in jujitsu they can all throw paws though.


Damn bro. Can I get a number on that cat trainer? Mine still use a fucking litter box


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Bond Street London?


Fuck, I wish, sometimes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2016)

Hahahahaha I'm at a punk rock wedding but it's at a super fancy venue. 

They aren't quite sure to do with us.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2016)

Pretty sure uncle bobs phallus is gonna make a guest appearance tonight.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Those babies are crying out for z love


They were long overdue for a transplant, stayed in cups for a month￼ . Roots were savage though.don't have anywhere to put them and I don't want to throw them away so behind the table they go


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> They were long overdue for a transplant, stayed in cups for a month￼ . Roots were savage though.don't have anywhere to put them and I don't want to throw them away so behind the table they goView attachment 3762146


A month? Fuck..


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> A month? Fuck..


Yea I didn't need them I just made them, gave them life. Like god or whatever


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea I didn't need them I just made them, gave them life. Like god or whatever


You're like that father that leaves before the kid's born. Don't worry, you might have done it a favor. Haha.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

Cat soup


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3762158


Bulgogi?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Cat soup


Lol, posole.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Its probably not even spicy...

Mr sunshine doesn't like cats


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Its probably not even spicy...
> 
> Mr sunshine doesn't like cats


I like my cats. I dont dont like other people's cats to much, But mine are fucking awsome. this is alley beans, piss her off and you're fucked. Im the only person she doesn't try to hurt.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I like my cats. I dont dont like other people's cats to much, But mine are fucking awsome. View attachment 3762170this is alley beans ..piss her off and you're fucked, Im the only person she doesn't try to hurt.


Alley beanz.

I like her. 

Beautiful cat. As long as you aint serving it the same ahit you eat man. 

I worry they may get food poisoning. 

<.>


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

I especially like the faux bear fur ahe is using as a pillow.

5 star cat owner


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> They were long overdue for a transplant, stayed in cups for a month￼ . Roots were savage though.don't have anywhere to put them and I don't want to throw them away so behind the table they goView attachment 3762146


You need to strengthen your hand bro you have a flaccid thenar eminence


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> You need to strengthen your hand bro you have a flaccid thenar eminence


It got extremely weak after I stopped fingering my butt hole.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It got extremely weak after I stopped fingering my butt hole.


You would have to thumb your hole to develop your thenar eminence


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I especially like the faux bear fur ahe is using as a pillow.
> 
> 5 star cat owner


Is* Faux *bear a requirement?

He caught this one sneaking over the couch this morning & ate it.

Betcha yer sissy cats can't do that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> You would have to thumb your hole to develop your thenar eminence


It's from fingering ugly fat bitches.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is* Faux *bear a requirement?
> 
> He caught this one sneaking over the couch this morning & ate it.
> 
> ...


You win this time...

Ur dog did that or did that look at u wrong?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2016)

this guy looked at me wrong..
another dude makin weed look bad?
idk

but im back in murica.. time toburn one lmao


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

I got an 8 ball in my sock

Never was to smart
So i learned to sell rok

Suicide to commence
Or is it consider

Im not a genius


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You win this time...
> Ur dog did that or did that look at u wrong?


Problem was he didn't take me seriously.
But I took him, seriously.



qwizoking said:


> this guy looked at me wrong..
> another dude makin weed look bad?
> idk
> 
> but im back in murica.. time toburn one lmao


Fuck - damn bad wreck - everybody ok?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2016)

my people are..
he grabbed some shit and dipped, stumbling through oncoming traffic. looked like he may have had a bit of a concussion at the least, a lil blood. half a blunt on the console.. a game wrap, reggie weed 
just slammed into my back end oing down the highway..

thanks fpr asking homie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> my people are..
> he grabbed some shit and dipped, stumbling through oncoming traffic. looked like he may have had a bit of a concussion at the least, a lil blood. half a blunt on the console.. a game wrap, reggie weed
> just slammed into my back end oing down the highway..
> 
> thanks fpr asking homie


Lest my homie in tejas

On ur tomb stone will read 
"Hold the wheel, while I dagga this catty


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It's from fingering ugly fat bitches.


And Zedds fat mom.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2016)

Update on my race weekend:

Felt amazing on practice day clicked out 40 laps typically running with the pros it was surreal to be back where I was 9 years ago after my accident. Ended up hitting a jump I've never had the balls to hit. It's a 85 foot jump off a cliff with very little run up, named 'the intimidator' and it is very intimidating every time even tho you know you'll clear it because you hit it last lap. Got all my buddies to follow me up and we were ridding high that day.

I ran two classes which was the first for me in a while but my training was on point and felt comfortable doing so. Got second in the first moto uncontested. Second moto was open class and I ran with my buddy Chris on a banshee 3rd and fourth. Second lap Chris hits the intimidator infront of me and came off it sideways. Landed short and a bit off the track got shot off and took a hard hit, I lost a friend racing infront of me when I was younger and this was on par with that crash. Came back around and he was still out (4min lap time) finished in third and turned off right after to rip over to him. When I got there the emt was visually disturbed. When he came to he seized for a good 12 mins, in and out.. Gave him sternum rubs to get him breathing. He was having a very hard time breathing and I calmed and held him down as he was very violent. He was medflighted out and it was touch and go. Ended up breaking all his L vertibra, shattered a clavicle and scapula, punchered a lung, sever conclusion, and they had to operate to stop internal bleeding. He's ok now, being held for a week, he's in a world of pain from what I could tell. So I get to take care of his plants while he's stuck in the hospital.. Think I'm going to surprise him with a new tent and a revamp of his set up.

Either way finished 4th and 5th but that's a very thin silver lining on almost losing my friend out there today. Life is precious treat it as so, much love all I'm turning in see how these dreams go although I know it's going to be a constant replay of the crash


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 21, 2016)

You guys remember how cool Ben Foster was in that movie Alpha Dog? Thats how indagrow is but like in my mind.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2016)

I noticed I haven't posted in here yet.






You're welcome.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> this guy looked at me wrong..
> another dude makin weed look bad?
> idk
> 
> but im back in murica.. time toburn one lmao


Did you punch his car in the face?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I noticed I haven't posted in here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the back, the corset doesn't move quite right.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> From the back, the corset doesn't move quite right.


It's a false corset, he takes it off towards the end of the video.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's a false* corset*,* he takes it off* towards the end of the video.


That should be mutually exclusive IMHO.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That should be mutually exclusive IMHO.


Yeah I'm not going there, but I thought about it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Update on my race weekend:
> 
> Felt amazing on practice day clicked out 40 laps typically running with the pros it was surreal to be back where I was 9 years ago after my accident. Ended up hitting a jump I've never had the balls to hit. It's a 85 foot jump off a cliff with very little run up, named 'the intimidator' and it is very intimidating every time even tho you know you'll clear it because you hit it last lap. Got all my buddies to follow me up and we were ridding high that day.
> 
> ...


Fuck dude. Sorry that happened to your friend. That's really cool of you to hook him up with a new setup.

He's gonna be super happy/grateful.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Update on my race weekend:
> 
> Felt amazing on practice day clicked out 40 laps typically running with the pros it was surreal to be back where I was 9 years ago after my accident. Ended up hitting a jump I've never had the balls to hit. It's a 85 foot jump off a cliff with very little run up, named 'the intimidator' and it is very intimidating every time even tho you know you'll clear it because you hit it last lap. Got all my buddies to follow me up and we were ridding high that day.
> 
> ...


But you go out doing what you want, never underestimate that, it beats hobbling about with arthritis ever day of the week. How's his mentation?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Did you punch his car in the face?


lol

thats what happens when you meet an immovable force such as the qwizo.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol
> 
> thats what happens when you meet an immovable force such as the qwizo.


I can't sleep tell me a story bout bitches n dope uncle quizo


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I can't sleep tell me a story bout bitches n dope uncle quizo


oh shit, im so high. laughed hard 

that was great


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 22, 2016)

Wearing my So-Cal surfer wife-beater, it's gonna be a good dsy!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I've personally trained mine. one of them is a black belt in jujitsu, they can all throw paws though.


22 pounds of I live on the street bitches; dogs, possums, raccoons, other cats...no worries man
bubba the brawler
 he broke a front canine off last month......he needs to chill out imho


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> But you go out doing what you want, never underestimate that, it beats hobbling about with arthritis ever day of the week. How's his mentation?


Not sure to be honest he sounded pretty with it on the phone though, they flew him north and I was already 4hours out so I wasn't going to go up there and fake like I could somehow help ha


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> 22 pounds of I live on the street bitches; dogs, possums, raccoons, other cats...no worries man
> bubba the brawler
> View attachment 3763535 he broke a front canine off last month......he needs to chill out imho


You're cat looks like it can take a punch.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You're cat looks like it can take a punch.


Open hand only tho.

Closed fist is a crime


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Open hand only tho.
> 
> Closed fist is a crime


Fisting cats is a crime?

Uh oh.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fisting cats is a crime?
> 
> Uh oh.....


Depends on their age


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 22, 2016)

God damn heathens. Respect thy cat


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2016)

my cat killed and possibly ate one of her kittens


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> my cat killed and possibly ate one of her kittens


It was just trying to prove its worth to the godly qwizo


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

Could just be hungry, my wife gets like that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> my cat killed and possibly ate one of her kittens


Mother knows best.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2016)

i was told by the vet its because i disturbed the nest and transferred my scent or an unknown one..

apparently its pretty common.


she an Egyptian mau named meeka for mean cat. i might have mentioned her before. adorable lil girl


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was told by the vet its because i disturbed the nest and transferred my scent or an unknown one..
> 
> apparently its pretty common.
> 
> ...


What a load of horseshit trying to guilt you and all. She realized what this one was gonna be like as an adult and took the only intelligent option!


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What a load of horseshit trying to guilt you and all. She realized what this one was gonna be like as an adult and took the only intelligent option!


i dunno i also heard this many moons ago that you do not pick up the kittens until a few days after because it puts your scent on the kittens and the mom thinks it isnt one of hers


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dunno i also heard this many moons ago that you do not pick up the kittens until a few days after because it puts your scent on the kittens and the mom thinks it isnt one of hers


Yes of course but I'm talking smack so that's not important right now! LOL

PS now excuse me I must slam this beer the timer went off that I need to yank the other from the fridge!


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yes of course but I'm talking smack so that's not important right now! LOL
> 
> PS now excuse me I must slam this beer the timer went off that I need to yank the other from the fridge!


im also having a beer. really ive had a rough few days


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> im also having a beer. really ive had a rough few days


Yes you certainly have, I'd upvote a 6-pack (for you). Did I mention I scored tickets to Delusion? Check it:
http://www.enterdelusion.com/


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> im also having a beer. really ive had a rough few days


You need bourbon


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yes you certainly have, I'd upvote a 6-pack (for you). Did I mention I scored tickets to Delusion? Check it:
> http://www.enterdelusion.com/


yes you did, thats exciting.


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> You need bourbon


ahh hard liquor doesnt go well with me anymore


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yes you certainly have, I'd upvote a 6-pack (for you). Did I mention I scored tickets to Delusion? Check it:
> http://www.enterdelusion.com/


Cool I'm coming with you


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> ahh hard liquor doesnt go well with me anymore


That's no good. You just need more beers then I guess


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> That's no good. You just need more beers then I guess


suppose so gotta be some what coherent tomorrow when the doctor calls


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> suppose so gotta be some what coherent tomorrow when the doctor calls


Party pooper


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> suppose so gotta be some what coherent tomorrow when the doctor calls


Really? It's not like doctor's listen to you(pl), anyway. If they are one of rare ones, that listen, they'll attribute it to your emotions. You can't go wrong here.


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Really? It's not like doctor's listen to you(pl), anyway. If they are one of rare ones, that listen, they'll attribute it to your emotions. You can't go wrong here.


ha ya really.. maybe this time they will take away her xanax i mean shes only attempted to kill herself twice now on it


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> ha ya really.. maybe this time they will take away her xanax i mean shes only attempted to kill herself twice now on it


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2016)

i came all the way inside from smoking a strawberry swisher of og raskals finest strawberry cough and drinking Guinness to say.....



sunni said:


> suppose so gotta be some what coherent tomorrow when the doctor calls





THAT is the nonsense. your still in murica right?
where we give you adderall to stay up and focused, xanax to keep you calm and then ambien so you can go to sleep at night...
to normal people


your a new mom. if you didnt have a slight hangover,dr would be worried your not taking this seriously enough














oops maybe i should have read further with the zannie post


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i came all the way inside from smoking a strawberry swisher of og raskals finest strawberry cough and drinking Guinness to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am but this is in canada


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i came all the way inside from smoking a strawberry swisher of og raskals finest strawberry cough and drinking Guinness to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reported for Spam


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn NO Xanax for me.
That's chit is a biotch to kick.
Member when I was kicking WHOOLY BUGGERS.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2016)

ive never really had a problem stopping any drug, my problem is simply being sober.

like ok the other day, i popped 20norco with 20mg clonazepam and ffollowed with 3 grams free based coca 

and 3 norco normally have me right. i was throwed after being sober quite a while. 

i hate and love benzos

i dont know what this had to do with your post


ima be like c2g and post with a drink


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

My post was to see if annie would notice. I did not know how hard it would be,she and I talked about it along time ago.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> My post was to see if annie would notice. I did not know how hard it would be,she and I talked about it along time ago.


So who's sock are you?


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

Sock.. afraid I don't have a clue what you are saying.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> My post was to see if annie would notice. I did not know how hard it would be,*she and I talked* about it along time ago.


Not in this reincarnation we haven't  So who are you? Should I say welcome back or will we all be trying to kill you in a week or two?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Sock.. afraid I don't have a clue what you are saying.


 Socks on the beach are a bad idea all around.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Not in this reincarnation we haven't  So who are you? Should I say welcome back or will we all be trying to kill you in a week or two?


Like Phil, we might "darn him" for an hour or so ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

I have the day off so I decided to go to a smokehouse and deli that has a pub attached. 

The wings were smoked to perfection and I got the sauce on the side. The homemade superhot sauce was yummy and actually pretty hot. Curious what peppers they use. Also loved the tequila lime sauce. 

Overall wings were best dry. The amokiness and rub on it were outta this world good. 

I like what the new owners did with this place. New ownership can go good or bad ime.

Good beer selection aswell.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

lazy day..stuckness...

i normally dont talk about strains.but this latestbatch of strawberry cough or white fire strawberry whatever ,mmmmm fucking amazing and i smell like a sour fresh strawberry 



french toast and an omelet at some diner, thinking about hitting the liquor store

good day type shit


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Sock.. afraid I don't have a clue what you are saying.





curious2garden said:


> Not in this reincarnation we haven't  So who are you? Should I say welcome back or will we all be trying to kill you in a week or two?





cannabineer said:


> Socks on the beach are a bad idea all around.


Socks coming out of the wood work lately. Ima get me some Sock b gone to see if that helps.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks guys.
It is Beech.Dont circle the wagons.just yet .


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Not in this reincarnation we haven't  So who are you? Should I say welcome back or will we all be trying to kill you in a week or two?


YEPPERS did So.
Beech


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, son of a beech then?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> YEPPERS did So.
> Beech


Welcome back, it's like deja vu all over again.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

Well let's hope not.Old email no good so Thanks sunni. 
Beech


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Well let's hope not.Old email no good so Thanks sunni.
> Beech


Welcome back beech - was wondering what happened to you.
Good to see you around again.

You need to get your frog on again so we can recognize you.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

Beech would love that miss it but lacking in how.
I know lol. I always wondered if his feet were nailed down.
Beech


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

And did you X6 me here or me stills gots the Hong Kong flu.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

texas thread lonely


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> texas thread lonely


Meaning... don't Read between lines.And don't see u there well wait lol idk how I would never been there In this year.

Just wanted to let ub. Not a fan and always liked Fdd2blk
Beech


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> texas thread lonely


Mog still here or better NOT go.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Mog still here or better NOT go.


STFU.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 23, 2016)

Ah shucks don't know how to do life without Smiling at a 4th graders 4 letter insults.gonna let u b speak.
Beech


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Ah shucks don't know how to do life without Smiling at a 4th graders 4 letter insults.gonna let u b speak.
> Beech


Just gotta go with the flo sometimes! How r those genetics of yours? You still doin' shark?


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ive never really had a problem stopping any drug, my problem is simply being sober.
> 
> like ok the other day, i popped 20norco with 20mg clonazepam and ffollowed with 3 grams free based coca
> 
> ...


Wow your like the coolest shit bag druggy on the web. You should up the mg that's not enough for a badass drug addict like you. Honestly you just sound retarded.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Wow your like the coolest shit bag druggy on the web. You should up the mg that's not enough for a badass like you. Honestly you just sound retarded.


why hello mr jack...
did i hurt your bum in a previous life?


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> why hello mr jack...
> did i hurt your bum in a previous life?


Possible but the pain is gone now thanks for the buffet of drugs my king


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Wow your like the coolest shit bag druggy on the web. You should up the mg that's not enough for a badass drug addict like you. Honestly you just sound retarded.


Hush you.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Possible but the pain is gone now thanks for the buffet of drugs my king


anything for the people


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> why hello mr jack...
> did i hurt your bum in a previous life?


Im at .04 right now if your not keeping track. 

I expect my pennies at 900


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

i mean,realistically youve missed a few posts. you could make like a whole few dollars pretty quick


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

I best start thanking


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> anything for the people


Like I said up your mg and possibly post your progress I want to see how high you can get


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Like I said up your mg and possibly post your progress I want to see how high you can get


Qwizo doesnt get high. The drugs are just apart of the being that is qwizo. 

You obviously have not read wnough about him. 

He is a drug. Juat try sucking his dick...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Like I said up your mg and possibly post your progress I want to see how high you can get


lmao.
hahahah


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Qwizo doesnt get high. The drugs are just apart of the being that is qwizo.
> 
> You obviously have not read wnough about him.
> 
> He is a drug. Juat try sucking his dick...


He can't get hard even after shooting the Viagra


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

One time I spoke to the qwizo.

He just laughed like he knew he was the better man. All I could say in my canadian accent was "heh heh m8 u sound high, higher then I can ever be" 

He lUghed again and blessed me soul with a polite bai 

I am now a qwizo believer


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

i put you above tyler


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> He can't get hard even after shooting the Viagra


Watch yo lane 

You are projecting here


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> One time I spoke to the qwizo.
> 
> He just laughed like he knew he was the better man. All I could say in my canadian accent was "heh heh m8 u sound high, higher then I can ever be"
> 
> ...


+rep


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Qwizo doesnt get high. The drugs are just apart of the being that is qwizo.
> 
> You obviously have not read wnough about him.
> 
> ...


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> One time I spoke to the qwizo.
> 
> He just laughed like he knew he was the better man. All I could say in my canadian accent was "heh heh m8 u sound high, higher then I can ever be"
> 
> ...


Wow and I thought there was one king


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok I have an idea for a Trump campaign add! Hear me out. So there's this mini lil trump running around talking mad shit. Then they cut to some newbie ass grower with his bullshit ass plants, sitting on his computer talking about shit he knows nothing about. Then lil Trumpy runs out and looks at the tiny ass bullshit buds and says "They're HUGE!" Then the slogan comes out in big letters across the screen "GOT A LIL TRUMP IN YOU?"


Messeges paid for by the Gary Goodson foundation for a better America


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok I have an idea for a Trump campaign add! Hear me out. So there's this mini lil trump running around talking mad shit. Then they cut to some newbie ass grower with his bullshit ass plants, sitting on his computer talking about shit he knows nothing about. Then lil Trumpy runs out and looks at the tiny ass bullshit buds and says "*They're YUGE!*" Then the slogan comes out in big letters across the screen "GOT A LIL TRUMP IN YOU?"
> 
> 
> Messeges paid for by Gary Goodson's foundation for a better America


Con permiso


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Con permiso


Ahh fuck! I found a gif for the mcscuse me bitch lady lol but RIU is being lame


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome back beech - was wondering what happened to you.
> Good to see you around again.
> 
> You need to get your frog on again so we can recognize you.


Anyway that I could talk you into finding my Frog?
Being as I cant on here and do not remember where I found it....
Cant access the other members thread ffs lol and a big panda is guarding it.
Beech


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2016)

Was it this guy?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

I just got back from playing blackjack at the casino. The dude sitting next to me had the same last name as me. Not related though.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 24, 2016)

@Blue Wizard 

WTF bro kill it 

http://rollitup.org/members/primabudda.940994/


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Was it this guy?
> Thank you cannabineer.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2016)

What's wrong with people on here 
lol wow more and more everyday I'm amazed some people here are members of society


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> What's wrong with people on here
> lol wow more and more everyday I'm amazed some people here are members of society


Their dues are in arrears.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Their dues are in arrears.


A foot in the rear might help.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> @Blue Wizard
> 
> WTF bro kill it
> 
> http://rollitup.org/members/primabudda.940994/


Yeah. I accidentally liked on of that bitchboys posts just cause I thought it was BW. Smh.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. I accidentally liked on of that bitchboys posts just cause I thought it was BW. Smh.


hes a phony!.. i bet he doesnt even like bailey jay


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 25, 2016)

Or his liver


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2016)

Or his bunghole

On account it's always getting blow'd up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 25, 2016)

I like murdoch mysteries. 

There I said it.

Flame on


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. I accidentally liked on of that bitchboys posts just cause I thought it was BW. Smh.


You can always unlike his posts. It must have been one of his more coherent posts, dude types like a brain damaged monkey drunk on rubbing alcohol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can always unlike his posts. It must have been one of his more coherent posts, dude types like a brain damaged monkey drunk on rubbing alcohol.


Hey dont bad tslk iso.

It gets soke of us thrkugh the rough times


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 25, 2016)

I type like a brain dead superhero so alls good


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can always unlike his posts. It must have been one of his more coherent posts, dude types like a brain damaged monkey drunk on rubbing alcohol.


What I do now...lol typing on my cell is difficult.
Beech


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> What I do now...lol typing on my cell is difficult.
> Beech


They're bitchin about mainliner, not you beech.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

is there a problem we need to deal with?


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> They're bitchin about mainliner, not you beech.


Been away, I here that's a bitch to kick.lol
How you been Abe.
Beech


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Been away, I here that's a bitch to kick.lol
> How you been Abe.
> Beech


Hanging in... Overall I have plenty of gratitude for my life. Adopted this new cat since you've been away. Good to see you around again!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Been away,


hey beechy, you still in the tx region? how about this season, r ya gonna get some gardening in this winter?


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope not while my Pops alive. All I can do to take care of him he is 80.Yea still around that area.
Always gonna have a patch of Maters and melons.
Winter be Broc,onions cauliflower gotta have dirt under my nails.
Beech


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Nope not while my Pops alive. All I can do to take care of him he is 80.Yea still around that area.
> Always gonna have a patch of Maters and melons.
> Winter be Broc,onions cauliflower gotta have dirt under my nails.
> Beech


Well that'll keep ya busy. yeah caretaking can be an involved job. your pops is lucky to have you looking out for him.

broccoli is delicious. you just reminded me, i have 1/2 a cantaloupe in the fridge. i think i'll eat that now.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 25, 2016)

SPOODGE!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can always unlike his posts. It must have been one of his more coherent posts, dude types like a brain damaged monkey drunk on rubbing alcohol.


Oh. I unliked that shit real quick. And I believe it was just a picture.

What a clown dick.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I type like a brain dead superhero so alls good


You type like my cat walking on my keyboard


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> What I do now...lol typing on my cell is difficult.
> Beech


Not you man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 25, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> You type like my cat walking on my keyboard


You have a smart cat. 

Ive seen that fluffball and I lubs him like all cats. 

I like cats 

^.^


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You have a smart cat.
> 
> Ive seen that fluffball and I lubs him like all cats.
> 
> ...


errrrrybody wanna talk shit 

jelly


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> errrrrybody wanna talk shit
> 
> jelly


Inside peanut butter outside jelly


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> errrrrybody wanna talk shit


Yah, you don't get exclusivity on talkin shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2016)

What a thread, what a beautiful thread. everybody loves this thread. They tell me that everywhere I go.- birdy trumpshine

￼


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll get back to you abe very moving to hear that you think you can cope but until tested only God knows how it ends.
Oftentimes I think I should just leave and move on.
Beech


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Oftentimes I think I should just leave and move on.
> Beech


I hear that.


2Beachbum said:


> I'll get back to you abe very moving to hear that you think you can cope but until tested only God knows


Some days I cope ok. Other days, I'm a mess and just don't want to wake up.

I like the saying, _make hay when the sun's shining_. [We do the best we can]


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What a thread, what a beautiful thread. everybody loves this thread. They tell me that everywhere I go.- birdy trumpshine
> 
> ￼ View attachment 3765935


The signature from hyroot you have made me laugh.mr sunshine. I like the dude.
Beech


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Been away, I here that's a bitch to kick.lol
> How you been Abe.
> Beech


I still remember you telling me beech....hey listen grab that shoreline before the kids realize how good it is. I regret not grabbing it but learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

now as for that hairline sunshine

we could do a TED talk on it's windproof/waterproof capabilities. Trumps true calling is hairclub for men.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> errrrrybody wanna talk shit
> 
> jelly


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2016)

Lol #RichardTaster is trending on RIU


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 26, 2016)

the real slander here is that i have insufficient privileges..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2016)

i bet my dick could break through a chastity belt.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 26, 2016)

Well good to know if I see someone pissing
Off the side of the road. With one on I will know it's you.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 26, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Been away, I here that's a bitch to kick.lol
> How you been Abe.
> Beech


I remember the frog avi . Think I remember your old handle too, but maybe you don't want to post it, so I'll leave it. Wondered where you went.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I remember the frog avi . Think I remember your old handle too, but maybe you don't want to post it, so I'll leave it. Wondered where you went.


Leave what handle?
where the x goes?

x


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

My internal alarm refused to let me sleep in. Didnt even want to wake up till 1145. 

My cat was all curled into me when I got up. I was all d'awwwwww. She went meow meow


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 26, 2016)

Bought some tarot cards at a garden party last weekend, I think I'm ready to read my future. Do I have to sacrifice anything?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> the real slander here is that i have insufficient privileges..


You flew to close to the sun, You're not me muthafucka.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Bought some tarot cards at a garden party last weekend, I think I'm ready to read my future. Do I have to sacrifice anything?


 Friday is bring-a-cat night


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2016)

Roughly about 8years ago I was at my homie Caesars, we were chilling with these two little bad looking mexican bitches. We were drinking and eventually I made it into the room next door with one of the two bitches we were kicking it with. We were both a little tipsy, not drunk but we were drinking. We start making out she starts undressing, when all of a sudden she stops. I realize something caught her attention so I follow her line of vision untill I come across this massive piece of dog shit in the corner of the room. For some reason she ends up reaching for it , picks it up and asks me what it was. I told her it was chocolate, I dont know why. I fucked her so good after. A week later I ended up giving them a ride somewhere and her friend that was hanging out with us the night she grabbed the log was on her period. She was wearing a skirt and looking good but she smelled like period. It was disgusting but im not going to lie I got a chubb. That stinky blood was leaking out of her pussy and I kept breathing threw my nose.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Roughly about 8years ago I was at my homie Caesars, we were chilling wuth these two little bad looking mexican bitches. We were drinking and eventually I made it into the room next door with one of the two bitches we were kicking it with. Were both a little tipsy, not drunk but we were drinking. We start making out she starts undressing, when all of a sudden she stops. I realize something caught her attention so I follow her line of vision untill I come across this massive piece of dog shit in the corner of the room. For some reason she ends up reaching for it , picks it up and asks me what it was. I told her it was chocolate, I dont know why. I fucked her so good after. A week later I ended up giving them a ride somewhere and her friend that was hanging out with us the night she grabbed the log was on her period. She was wearing a skirt and looking good but she smelled like period. It was disgusting but im not going to lie I got a chubb. That stinky blood was leaking out of her pussy and I kept breathing threw my nose.


Lmao you know you're good when you can make me go


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Roughly about 8years ago I was at my homie Caesars, we were chilling with these two little bad looking mexican bitches. We were drinking and eventually I made it into the room next door with one of the two bitches we were kicking it with. We were both a little tipsy, not drunk but we were drinking. We start making out she starts undressing, when all of a sudden she stops. I realize something caught her attention so I follow her line of vision untill I come across this massive piece of dog shit in the corner of the room. For some reason she ends up reaching for it , picks it up and asks me what it was. I told her it was chocolate, I dont know why. I fucked her so good after. A week later I ended up giving them a ride somewhere and her friend that was hanging out with us the night she grabbed the log was on her period. She was wearing a skirt and looking good but she smelled like period. It was disgusting but im not going to lie I got a chubb. That stinky blood was leaking out of her pussy and I kept breathing threw my nose.


God damn!!! Uber mensch or as they say in my land El Jefe Primer


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2016)

When will people learn to just stay out of politics if they have thin skin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

So I took a whole pan of mac n cheese, walked to my smoking srea and am going to eat until I cannot stand. 

I also have 3 tall cans of boneshaker ipa 
And a fat spliff. 

It might seem unhealthy and like I am a bad enpkoyee but my area is so clean and we arent cooking again until 530pm. I figured it was make love to a ungodly amount of pasta n cheese till then. 

I will eat bison for dinner. 

I have my whole nighg worked out. Should be done work by 10. Be drunk by 5pm 

Still cant find waldo.

I think my boss called me fat. He saod I need the excercise when he saw me leaving.

Im hurt


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

Redid dinner.

Jambalaya taco anyone?


Hell yeah. And I was given permission to leave early.

Im crushing these two bad boys n then cleaning again before I stroll out with a fat chick or something.

Pronably just myself but I am a good date.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

Damn good lookin cat. Whose paws are on the bottom right?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Damn good lookin cat. Whose paws are on the bottom right?


Barely touching, she likes to dangle off the edge of things.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3766442 View attachment 3766443 View attachment 3766444


Yawning or is she talking to you?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yawning or is she talking to you?


She was yawning. I woke her up when I started taking pictures.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> She was yawning. I woke her up when I started taking pictures.View attachment 3766521


Contented girl, good job


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey sm...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey Dia, que paso?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nodda 





Lurve yewwww


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2016)

Mutual


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

Seems like someone dipped into the rum n pineapple juice. 

Cheap rum is much appreciated by the expensive pineapple juice. 

Its true


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sumthin sumthin....i luv catz...haha nailed it


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 26, 2016)

I think TnT is like a bar, really. Kind of like a pub for the marginal.

I ordered some nachos and they came with some things that a person really doesn't need in their food, wtf.

/sarc - like i really have to write that...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2016)

I cut some water soaked metal roofing insulation yesterday looking for the roof leak & ended up having 15 gallons of wet fiberglass insulation/water dumped on me.

FML


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I think TnT is like a bar, really. Kind of like a pub for the marginal.
> 
> I ordered some nachos and they came with some things that a person really doesn't need in their food, wtf.
> 
> /sarc - like i really have to write that...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2016)

blunts.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2016)

only occasionally do they have coke in em


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 27, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Sumthin sumthin....i luv catz...haha nailed it


My entire conversation was about tscos and cheap rum. 

If you have something against cats you beat watch the steos you be a taking because. I live cats and if a higher being does exist he will love cats too. 

I dont remember what I was talking about but earlier my cat gave me a look that I was satan. I sat in her apot of the couch.

Yes my cats have their own seating arrangements. Most lay on the top but this cunt needs to be special.

After much arguing she made the floor a bed.

Yup. Just a day in the life of a cat rustler


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Redid dinner.
> 
> Jambalaya taco anyone?
> 
> ...


Fuck these tacos and everyone that liked this post! We are going to get one thing straight around Gary, when a mexican asks for a taco they expect it to be on a corn tortilla NOT flower. White people need to understand that enchiladas and tacos can only be made with corn tortillas. If not, its a burrito. No matter how you try to swing it. Stop covering rolled up chicken burritos in cream of mushroom soup and calling it enchiladas... more like cream of mushroom smothered burritos whitey.

nice looking open face burrito's though


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)

You mean you don't use flour tortillas to make tacos? What about ketchup? You still put ketchup on them right?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> You mean you don't use flour tortillas to make tacos? What about ketchup? You still put ketchup on them right?


Lmao fuck no


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao fuck no


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

Taco bell uses flour tortillas, you tryin to say they dont know Mexican food?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Taco bell uses flour tortillas, you tryin to say they dont know Mexican food?


Well shit, I guess I stand corrected


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah Gare! They make Mexican pizza, Taco salads and shit like that. Authentic as hell. I bet you don't even make tacos with Dorito flavored tortillas.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

Remember border fries, nothing more authentic ever! And what about the chalupa, I've heard that word before, it must be a real dish!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah Gare! They make Mexican pizza, Taco salads and shit like that. Authentic as hell. I bet you don't even make tacos with Dorito flavored tortillas.


I think they just revoked my Mexican card. I must hand it end by the end of they day. 

Guess who's making chicken enchiladas with flower tortillas and cream of mushroom soup tonight?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

cheese on toast for dinner !! woop woop !!

lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes we Americans have succefully turned the shell white and the cheese yellow just to fuck with the Mexicans.....mwahahha!


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Yes we Americans have succefully turned the shell white and the cheese yellow just to fuck with the Mexicans.....mwahahha!


Mexicans think they cook ha ha !!! so funny.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> Mexicans think they cook ha ha !!! so funny.


Let me cook my cock in your mouth


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> Mexicans think they cook ha ha !!! so funny.


They do, they just do it at the Chinese buffet, and Wendy's, taco bell here is specifically ran by black folks, same as chipotle and qdoba, the Chinese are the ones who don't do any cooking here, they just hang out front to keep the round eyes from getting suspicious.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

damn suspicious Chinese !!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> They do, they just do it at the Chinese buffet, and Wendy's, taco bell here is specifically ran by black folks, same as chipotle and qdoba, the Chinese are the ones who don't do any cooking here, they just hang out front to keep the round eyes from getting suspicious.


There is a taco bell right across the street from a Church's chicken down the street from my house. I really cant help but lol every time I go to either place because there is nothing but mexicans working at the churchs chicken and nothing but black people working at taco bell... LMAO


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> There is a taco bell right across the street from a Church's chicken down the street from my house. I really cant help but lol every time I go to either place because there is nothing but mexicans working at the churchs chicken and nothing but black people working at taco bell... LMAO


So fucking true ain't it! As if they switched folks would be eating up the profit or some shit! Lmao


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2016)

idk how best to deal with the homeless population but imo free needles and allowed to use and sleep in bed pallets along the street isnt the answer
ugh


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> idk how best to deal with the homeless population but imo free needles and allowed to use and sleep in bed pallets along the street isnt the answer
> ugh


it's better than no answer.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> idk how best to deal with the homeless population but imo free needles and allowed to use and sleep in bed pallets along the street isnt the answer
> ugh


Proper needles and stations to inject drugs or get free clean needles has been proven to be much better than sharing needles or shooting up in places where it's dangerous or harmful to both the homeless and other citizens 

Those places offer help to get clean it's the users choice if they want to 

Many shelters are overcrowded and unavailable to homeless 

Shelters are also known to be dangerous especially to homeless women since more males are homeless than women
homeless women are often raped in shelters which is why women only shelters are around but are few and far inbetween 

There is most definitely a better way to help the homeless as it costs tax payers more money to keep them homeless rather than bring them out of poverty 

But you know the government likes to keep people in poverty


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> There is most definitely a better way to help the homeless as i*t costs tax payers more money to keep them homeless rather than bring them out of poverty *


This is daft, why can't they fix this if this is true.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> This is daft, why can't they fix this if this is true.


It is true think about everything taxes pay for that go to homelessness 
Medical bills alone are astronomical 
Than you have shelters , food banks 
Than you have those who help the homeless 
Crisis centers , detox centers , methadone clinics , counselor and social workers

Where do you think that money comes from sure isn't the money tree


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> It is true think about everything taxes pay for that go to homelessness
> Medical bills alone are astronomical
> Than you have shelters , food banks
> Than you have those who help the homeless
> ...


thats a lot of money but surly it's not as expensive as buying a homeless person a home, like rented or something.

most of the help is volentry isn't it ? and the shelter payed by chartiy ? idk


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> thats a lot of money but surly it's not as expensive as buying a homeless person a home, like rented or something.
> 
> most of the help is volentry isn't it ? and the shelter payed by chartiy ? idk


i didn't say buy them a home ? 

I said there's a better way to solve the problem 
Some help is voluntary sure food bank workers 
But detox centers homeless shelters 
Medical help 
Methadone clinics those are all paid jobs from people who have university degrees


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> idk how best to deal with the homeless population but imo free needles and allowed to use and sleep in bed pallets along the street isnt the answer
> ugh


here most are drunks or junkies.....but some are mentally ill or fucken brothers in arms......know what this tells me? MERIKA don't give a fuck about it's people


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> i didn't say buy them a home ?
> 
> I said there's a better way to solve the problem
> Some help is voluntary sure food bank workers
> ...


no you said it would be cheaper to make them NOT homeless which means giving them a home.


i don't think it would be cheaper sunni


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> no you said it would be cheaper to make them NOT homeless which means giving them a home.
> 
> 
> i don't think it would be cheaper sunni


No you assume that means buying them a house not that I said that

i think you should consider looking up some statistics and money figures of homelessness and how much it costs tax payers 
And than come back and we can discuss this


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2016)

we


sunni said:


> It is true think about everything taxes pay for that go to homelessness
> Medical bills alone are astronomical
> Than you have shelters , food banks
> Than you have those who help the homeless
> ...


well here on the easy coast they have a horrible methodology of overlooking poor preexisting families and sending tax payer monies to refugees....or overseas to "make payments" ive volunteered at a food shelf for 7 yrs now it's becoming worse and worse


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

Whelp baby is down for a nap so I'm off
To do some house work and than off to the county fair  
Have s good Saturday folks !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> thats a lot of money but surly it's not as expensive as buying a homeless person a home, like rented or something.
> 
> most of the help is volentry isn't it ? and the shelter payed by chartiy ? idk


you should volunteer as a street outreach worker if you think that's howthings are nowadays.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2016)

ya i had to run to am whats it called. "the road home" a homeless shelter i guess.
couple hundred people sleeping outside chillin. fuckin smokin etc.

and im around alot of homeless, run a food pantry/soup kitchen worked with rehabs. its just seeing thatvin an otherwise nice looking area hurts. my one block walk to the front, 3 people shootin openly, one smoking and a dif couple pulled a bag looked like coke and i was asked to buy several times. high crime rate, unnecessary amount of police needed, a drug hub etc. seems to me there should be a dif answer, grouping them roofing them and feeding them but nothing else doesnt help the situation. and im not saying the police should be patrolling arresting users as that doesnt solve anything 

i was just sort of complaining. its not a topic with any quick solution


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> No you assume that means buying them a house not that I said that
> 
> i think you should consider looking up some statistics and money figures of homelessness and how much it costs tax payers
> And than come back and we can discuss this


brb !! 



ermmm maybe tomorrow tho.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> brb !!
> 
> 
> 
> ermmm maybe tomorrow tho.



liver health is a big problem on riu


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> liver health is a big problem on riu


i don't get it


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> It is true think about everything taxes pay for that go to homelessness
> Medical bills alone are astronomical
> Than you have shelters , food banks
> Than you have those who help the homeless
> ...


sorry so what was the solution again?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

Print the homeless bullshit degrees with asterisks and allow them to run their own methadone clinics and needle programs at the same payrate as those who paid for and earned their degrees, that will allow the homeless to be gainfully employed and free up good passionate physicians for the regular hospitals.... I figure your average drug user has just as much knowledge of proper needle use and dosages as the current situation.......


Did that sound too trumpish?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 27, 2016)

So I woke up as the clock turned to 4 pm, struggled to remember if I had slept through work. 

Rolled a joint, going to make a quick bite and curl back into bed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> liver health is a big problem on riu


Only if ur bitch made.

My liver endorses my extra curricular activities


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 27, 2016)

8 mg xanax, this pill that appears to be a oc80 qith the green licked away and a king can of colt. 

Idk what to eat. Maybe crackers n cheeses 

Then sleepz


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> 8 mg xanax, this pill that appears to be a oc80 qith the green licked away and a king can of colt.
> 
> Idk what to eat. Maybe crackers n cheeses
> 
> Then sleepz


Just the Cheese and Crackers.oc80 time release ? Both would make me feel like on speed.
Then I would have the monkey on back syndrome,No thanks. 
Beech


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm so fucking hung over this morning. There is nothing worse than burping up long John silvers and whiskey. 



Time for a shower beer


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm so fucking hung over this morning. There is nothing worse than burping up long John silvers and whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a shower beer


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

so shower beer=fail! I almost threw up in the shower... Again I just stood there under the hot water. It was like it washed away all the gay from last night.


Y'all know that saying "liquor before beer Gary's a queer! Beer before liquor you'll never suck dick quicker" or something like that


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> so shower beer=fail! I almost threw up in the shower... Again I just stood there under the hot water. It was like it washed away all the gay from last night.
> 
> 
> Y'all know that saying "liquor before beer Gary's a queer! Beer before liquor you'll never suck dick quicker" or something like that


i think you drank too many shiner bocks. you were buzzing pretty good last night. 

oh yeah, about romo... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> so shower beer=fail! I almost threw up in the shower... Again I just stood there under the hot water. It was like it washed away all the gay from last night.
> 
> 
> Y'all know that saying "liquor before beer Gary's a queer! Beer before liquor Gary never me bust quicker" or something like that



Fify


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think you drank too many shiner bocks. you were buzzing pretty good last night.
> 
> oh yeah, about romo... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Lol the fucking cream puff. His bones are made of glass and jizz. 


Son of a bitch!!! I just turned on my laptop and the fucking screen is cracked! It looks like there was a lighter on the keyboard and I closed it while I was shit faced.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol the fucking cream puff. His bones are made of glass and jizz.
> 
> 
> Son of a bitch!!! I just turned on my laptop and the fucking screen is cracked! It looks like there was a lighter on the keyboard and I closed it while I was shit faced.


that fucking blows man.. you were a computer guy werent you? fix that shit. or plug a monitor in next to it like my old set up. its classy. if your phone wasnt in the freezer when you woke up, you didnt actually get drunk


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that fucking blows man.. you were a computer guy werent you? fix that shit. or plug a monitor in next to it like my old set up. its classy. if your phone wasnt in the freezer when you woke up, you didnt actually get drunk


 I'm already on eBay looking for a cheap monitor. I can't really spend the money for a new laptop right now because we are about to move in October. It's a nice upgrade and I'm keeping this spot just for growing


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm already on eBay looking for a cheap monitor. I can't really spend the money for a new laptop right now because we are about to move in October. It's a nice upgrade and I'm keeping this spot just for growing


dude hit craigslist. thats where i got mine, the guy only wanted like 30 bucks for it. when i showed up i only had 20's. asked him for change. he didnt have it, so i got it for 20. even somewhere like goodwill or something might have one for cheap


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude hit craigslist. thats where i got mine, the guy only wanted like 30 bucks for it. when i showed up i only had 20's. asked him for change. he didnt have it, so i got it for 20. even somewhere like goodwill or something might have one for cheap


Goodwill has laptops ?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude hit craigslist. thats where i got mine, the guy only wanted like 30 bucks for it. when i showed up i only had 20's. asked him for change. he didnt have it, so i got it for 20. even somewhere like goodwill or something might have one for cheap


Word

Lol when I opened it there was a lighter right were the black spot would be when it was closed

#fuckdrunkgary
#fucklongjohnsilversandwhiskey


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Goodwill has laptops ?


old computer monitors probably.. they got all kinds of random shit


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word
> View attachment 3767679
> Lol when I opened it there was a lighter right were the black spot would be when it was closed
> 
> ...


im naming your laptop.. tony romo. broken as fuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> old computer monitors probably.. they got all kinds of random shit


Interesting. Nevet seen anything like that here. 

Time to follow the way of gary and go shower beer it up. 

You drinking today?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)

That Longschlong Silvers musta been mighty tasty fish, better than Big Kahuna.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Interesting. Nevet seen anything like that here.
> 
> Time to follow the way of gary and go shower beer it up.
> 
> You drinking today?


nah im not.. i got a lot of stuff to do but dont feel like doing it lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im naming your laptop.. tony romo. broken as fuck


Rony Tomo


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2016)

i got a OE laptop screen as a replacement a few years back for $30 bucks or so.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i got a OE laptop screen as a replacement a few years back for $30 bucks or so.


So they make 40's and laptop screens?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

Many people visiting Amsterdam are surprised to see there are not many homeless people in the streets.

Most of the severe cases, alcoholics, drug addicts and people with serious psychological problems have been taken off the streets from 2006 to 2008 as part of a national plan this i find CArazy as me primebudda. They were given treatment and accommodation.

Still, the amount of homeless in Holland are on rise again, due to the crisis. Many of which today are ‘normal’ people with financial problems who were forced to leave their houses because they could no longer pay the rent.

At the same time, cut backs in municipal funding left many homeless shelter with long waiting lists.

Here are 10 most asked question about homeless people in Amsterdam i thought my riuers would like.

*1. How many homeless people are there in Amsterdam?*
According to estimates from the council, about 200 people sleep in the streets in Amsterdam every day (total inhabitants is 800.000) everyday. Is this a lot? It’s difficult to tell, because countries have different ways of counting their homeless. Besides that, it’s obviously rather difficult to count homeless, as they are not registered.

In Belgian Antwerp (510.000 inhabitants), they count 500 homeless.



*2. Does the Dutch government give financial help to homeless people?*
All people with Dutch residency who have no income nor property are entitled to social welfare payment (In Dutch ‘bijstandsuitkering’ or WWB). The basic payment (single, no kids, no income, no property) is € 679,75 per month.

If you are homeless, the process to apply for social benefits is more complicated, but doable.



*3. Where can homeless people in Holland find shelter?*
City council are responsible for the homeless people in their own municipality. The Dutch national government awards social funding to each city council. The council can spend these funds as they see fit.


source of something simirler :http://www.whatsupwithamsterdam.com/homeless-in-amsterdam/ 



following the dream of the big cities makes a lot homeless. i think. they have a lot in london, so it's cool for some to do this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

Jesus Murphy! So after my failed attempt at a shower beer I put on a T shirt. I just found out that it has built in air conditioning. There's a hole in the arm pit. Fuck this day right in its pussy hole. 



Where's the fucking menudo at? That's what I need in my life right now.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 28, 2016)

Mmm cow gut soup


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Mmm cow gut soup


Would like a pop tart tart and a bowl of cheerios instead?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Mmm cow gut soup


I wish but the fam wasn't feeling it today. I guess the kids didn't drink enough to get hung over like me... Fucking posers


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Jesus Murphy! So after my failed attempt at a shower beer I put on a T shirt. I just found out that it has built in air conditioning. There's a hole in the arm pit. Fuck this day right in its pussy hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the fucking menudo at? That's what I need in my life right now.



Here you go, Gary! Got a nice big bowl. 

Wife's birthday today so her mom dropped her off some.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

420God said:


> Here you go, Gary! Got a nice big bowl.
> 
> Wife's birthday today so her mom dropped her off some.
> 
> View attachment 3767720


You bitch face whore bag!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

Btw tell the wifey I said happy bday. That menudo looks legit!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 28, 2016)

Happy bday Mrs. 420!!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

lol y'all should see my hair right now. It's all fucked up. I look like a fat ass wolverine 
 
Lmao I googled fat wolverine and this came up!

Nailed it!


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm so fucking hung over this morning. There is nothing worse than burping up long John silvers and whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a shower beer


I always miss the good shit smh


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> I always miss the good shit smh


Yea I'm sure you're jelly. Because we all know how much you love the loooooooong Johnson


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 28, 2016)

Got some girls to show me their feet in traffic 


I don't even like feet


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

had a pretty coolnight



so i was in denver chillin, you know, indowntownt somewhere idk i remember seeing a coors stadium and laughinh then a few like bars as we walked somewhere..shit
anyway.
in a matter of 5min a guy ran up to us and gave us a brand new pipe said he only smoked blunts. and then a guy pulled out a sack and shoved the bowl full of whole nugs dropping acouple grams on the ground in the process.

pretty sweet


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im naming your laptop.. tony romo. broken as fuck


The Cowboys are loaded with pussy ass dude's, look.
[email protected] wasn't trying to hurt romo". Shit just happened,like it always does. The back up supposed to be bad ass though. Hopefully romo realizes hes to old and weak and jerry jones has a heart attack.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)

Niners' lives matter


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Niners' lives matter
> View attachment 3768307


Sometimes ....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2016)

That green ribbon has fat ass nuggs and its only been flowering for like 28 days.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That green ribbon has fat ass nuggs and its only been flowering for like 28 days.


Its a green crack cross.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)

@UncleBuck 
Swolen pods


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Its a green crack cross.


Yea, its frosty as fuck. The gg#4 is like a week and a half behind the ribbon the glue is forming long nuggs for me outside. Ive never grown it outside. I can see the frost already so im excited, im not trying to suck my own cock but everytime I grow weed its always the best weed ive ever smoked. It doesn't matter if I grow it outside , it all looks like indoor. Fuuck, I deep throated that shit..


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea, its frosty as fuck. The gg#4 is like a week and a half behind the ribbon the glue is forming long nuggs for me outside. Ive never grown it outside. I can see the frost already so im excited, im not trying to suck my own cock but everytime I grow weed its always the best weed ive ever smoked. It doesn't matter if I grow it outside , it all looks like indoor. Fuuck, I deep throated that shit..


I might blow that strain up again outdoor if ever again, but indoor it's just meh


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I might blow that strain up again outdoor if ever again, but indoor it's just meh


Yeah that's exactly my experience with the fucker too, grown indoors , it doesnt stink just kinda has a sweet aroma to it. Nice yielder turnes purple really easy, kinda grew dense golfball type nuggs insted of huge dicks. Easy to grow and get rid of, nothing special. Outside its a fucken monster. And it looks fire.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 29, 2016)

I was watching a show last night and this chick tried to slice this dudes throat, but she missed and cut him on the cheek. I lol'd because she fimmed him.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 29, 2016)

My cat stold the new oring gor my atomizer again. 

I should ptonablu stop leaving them on the table as I walk away. 

Stupid cute cat(s) I am sure it is my oldest cat. She likes causing trouble.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My cat stold the new oring gor my atomizer again.
> 
> I should ptonablu stop leaving them on the table as I walk away.
> 
> Stupid cute cat(s) I am sure it is my oldest cat. She likes causing trouble.


one of my cats ate a 1ct diamond earing and 2loose stones i had.. they were just on these tall cerwin vegas i had in the room..seemed like a safe spot



fuckin bitch liked shiny things i guess, typical female 


she may have just been getting me back for making her shit herself that one time though, she was blazed





no i didnt search the poop..
some things you just charge to the game


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

also my bad ass mafucker bambi got bit by a rattle snake then killed its punk ass.




thats his best fwm face after the incident

hes a Chihuahua pit bull mix
^iknow right?! come at me nature, i does what i want. fuck your selection


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2016)

Tiggy got heatstroke last night.. Equally as badass as luring a rattlesnake in to bite you just to kill it


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

clusters of maybe 5? hairs, then put a bead on em

thats your answer


good luck, post pics of progress.

i only grow hair on my balls and face really..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> one of my cats ate a 1ct diamond earing and 2loose stones i had.. they were just on these tall cerwin vegas i had in the room..seemed like a safe spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ignorr my cat or what she petceives as me ignoring her ahe will begin doing things to get me mad. 

Thing is she usually does it right infront so I will say something or try and stop her.

Shes a serious bitch at times.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> clusters of maybe 5? hairs, then put a bead on em
> 
> thats your answer
> 
> ...


Haha that's more beads than I can swing


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP, Gene:
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/30/movies/gene-wilder-dead.html?emc=edit_na_20160829&nlid=54558419&ref=cta


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 29, 2016)

Just took a dump that took almost 3 hrs to pass...painful, very painful, little bloody too...I think I'm gonna ease up on the opiates that shot was like giving birth, just for shits n giggles(no pun) I put on a latex glove and took the turd out to inspect it...the tip of it was no joke wider then a Gatorade lid, I was just stretched out like a pornstar...anyway though I'd share, don't do opiates kids


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 29, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just took a dump that took almost 3 hrs to pass...painful, very painful, little bloody too...I think I'm gonna ease up on the opiates that shot was like giving birth, just for shits n giggles(no pun) I put on a latex glove and took the turd out to inspect it...the tip of it was no joke wider then a Gatorade lid, I was just stretched out like a pornstar...anyway though I'd share, don't do opiates kids


Thank you for this. This needed to be shared


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 29, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just took a dump that took almost 3 hrs to pass...painful, very painful, little bloody too...I think I'm gonna ease up on the opiates that shot was like giving birth, just for shits n giggles(no pun) I put on a latex glove and took the turd out to inspect it...the tip of it was no joke wider then a Gatorade lid, I was just stretched out like a pornstar...anyway though I'd share, don't do opiates kids


LoL all the more reason to do opiates...


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 29, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Tiggy got heatstroke last night.. Equally as badass as luring a rattlesnake in to bite you just to kill it View attachment 3768563


IF you ever need a dog sitter....Love that guy


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Thank you for this. This needed to be shared


Thankyou, I felt like it needed to be too, just didn't want to tell anyone irl lol


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just took a dump that took almost 3 hrs to pass...painful, very painful, little bloody too...I think I'm gonna ease up on the opiates that shot was like giving birth, just for shits n giggles(no pun) I put on a latex glove and took the turd out to inspect it...the tip of it was no joke wider then a Gatorade lid, I was just stretched out like a pornstar...anyway though I'd share, don't do opiates kids



bro i get that alot. maybe 2 weeks ago i sstarted off with 200mg hydro and proceeded like that rest of the week. sometimes its cool to see how long you can go without needing then how long while needing but unable..then dropping that log that clogs toilets.

i definitely shared last week about my homie cutting a turd with a plastic fork so it would flush.

lmao, were awesome


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2016)

You should both do some shitty blow In bettween just to keep your movements regular


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> bro i get that alot. maybe 2 weeks ago i sstarted off with 200mg hydro and proceeded like that rest of the week. sometimes its cool to see how long you can go without needing then how long while needing but unable..then dropping that log that clogs toilets.
> 
> i definitely shared last week about my homie cutting a turd with a plastic fork so it would flush.
> 
> lmao, were awesome


Sometimes you gotta pay the piper when fuxn with this shit, and sometimes the cost is your anus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks, I'll pass.
Too many people dying playing with that shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

ive determined 2 things..scratvh that, ill just talk

so im sitting in my beautiful amg benzmobile, in the dark closed garage no lights on. favorite car ever btw had to throw that out.

ive just watched willy wonka and pondering my base existence 


when i realize
1.) everytime i drink i get heart burn. worse with liquor.
am i getting old?
this is seriously pretty matched with my hairline going to shit and loosing hair in early 20's.
too old to drink wtf?!

its just thinning!!

2.) summer is officially over, well school in so to me summer over.
ive decided im done traveling for a minute. ive been to every city worth mentioning in the 48 and every state but maine, in like 2 months.

i mean did you know there was a purina conference on fuckin cattle nutrition this past week.. in idk maybe st Louis.. why would i go to something like that
cause my ranch top 5% in the country oooh stuntin.
lmao where was i going with this


oh ya, i dont have to deal witg that kinda shit. im tired. im too old to drink!!
when i get too old to enjoy being high, someone please...please kill me in my sleep with heavy dose of ron


ugh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 29, 2016)

Too old to enjoy a high? 

Hand over that crown old man


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks, I'll pass.
> Too many people dying playing with that shit.


its an educated gamble for most.
nobody should do what i do without a death wish. despite how it may appear, i calculate everything i do. and know what to expect..
i would highly suggest not taking 200mg hydro without a tolerance, certainly not in combination with a high dose of klonopin. ie unconscious plus slowed heart rate and breathing x2 = bad things.

i can do it because...well im qwizo





but if you start slow and work up they can be as safe as anything else. lots of misinfo was spread back in the day. people getting addicted first time, od randomly etc. sure if your shooting cut tar and china.
rx for the win


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Too old to enjoy a high?
> 
> Hand over that crown old man


i said when!!

+rep, i reread that. i was like fuck tldr who posted this shitty post


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its an educated gamble for most.
> nobody should do what i do without a death wish. despite how it may appear, i calculate everything i do. and know what to expect..
> i would highly suggest not taking 200mg hydro without a tolerance, certainly not in combination with a high dose of klonopin. ie unconscious plus slowed heart rate and breathing x2 = bad things.
> 
> ...


I doubt 200mg hydro would even effect me at this point, don't take benzos much had a bunch of valum I use occasionally as not to build a tolerance, 1 10mg valum will still mess me up when mixed with dope(obviously)


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 3, 2016)

bump



on ma way to the lake.. 


swangin, bangin curbs , twirlin grain, whip tight just my mirrors bouncin at this light

a good day


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Too old to enjoy a high?


Old enough to know better.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2016)

Seriously, school _has_ to have started, right?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 4, 2016)

here it did on like the 1st..or whatever monday was

but i to cool for school


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2016)

cool as a peppermint fart


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2016)

GARY GARY GARY GARY GARY GARY!


They chanted as he drank his shower 40


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 4, 2016)

gotta say gary your shower products are looking mighty feminine


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3772776
> GARY GARY GARY GARY GARY GARY!
> 
> 
> They chanted as he drank his shower 40


That is gross Gary


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 4, 2016)

@rollitup What is up with the database bro why you getting errors? you are not suffering from an SQL injection are you? if you are I better change a lot of my passwords


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> @rollitup What is up with the database bro why you getting errors? you are not suffering from an SQL injection are you? if you are I better change a lot of my passwords


fucking Russians


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> fucking Russians


Drank 12 of those last night, my head feels like it weighs 40 lbs


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 4, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Drank 12 of those last night, my head feels like it weighs 40 lbs


here what you do.
go outside, touch your toes the on the way up, tilt head back and look toward the sun


should cure right up


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> here what you do.
> go outside, touch your toes the on the way up, tilt head back and look toward the sun
> 
> 
> should cure right up


Nice, should be easy since I'm already outside( it's where I prefer to puke anyway)


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3772776
> GARY GARY GARY GARY GARY GARY!
> 
> 
> They chanted as he drank his shower 40


I was going to keep this inside, but you are an asshole I was going to be good today and then I saw that 40oz and now I gotta go get me a bunch of beer and get drunk...but its fucking sunday Gary they dont sell beer till noon here.

GOD FUCKING DAMNIT GARY


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I was going to keep this inside, but you are an asshole I was going to be good today and then I saw that 40oz and now I gotta go get me a bunch of beer and get drunk...but its fucking sunday Gary they dont sell beer till noon here.
> 
> GOD FUCKING DAMNIT GARY


Lol I know, I timed my 40 so it would be noon by the time I finished it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I was going to keep this inside, but you are an asshole I was going to be good today and then I saw that 40oz and now I gotta go get me a bunch of beer and get drunk...but its fucking sunday Gary they dont sell beer till noon here.
> 
> GOD FUCKING DAMNIT GARY


Morning beer sales make baby Jesus cry.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 4, 2016)

Top three threads are pretty funny today


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol I know, I timed my 40 so it would be noon by the time I finished it


All right Mr. Goodson since you made me get forties I herbye challenge you to a labor day sunday Fuck All and ya there is some bud light back there somewhere to


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 4, 2016)

You are both badasses imo, I've already given it up today. Took 2 flexoralls with a bloody mary, now it's prescription strength ganj all day in the shade....maybe a few beers later twt


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> All right Mr. Goodson since you made me get forties I herbye challenge you to a labor day sunday Fuck All and ya there is some bud light back there somewhere to
> 
> View attachment 3772997


Ha I'm reheating ribs from last night with corn on the cob and baked beans.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ha I'm reheating ribs from last night with corn on the cob and baked beans.


Do you deliver, I can't move yet


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2016)

I was hiding my plant's behind a table, didn't want my neighbor to see it thew the fence or anything. Today I look towards the direction of the fence that separates our backyards and see a nugg almost a foot above our fence line. Fucken mexicans.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2016)

I had them in 1 gallons like a bitch too. They're all going into some 5s tomorrow, I wanted a pound , now I want 3


----------



## neosapien (Sep 4, 2016)

I think the Tooth Fairy is behind the meth epidemic.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2016)

Bout to grill: yellowtail, chicken wings and tri tip. 

Oh yeah. Gon' geet drunk too mang.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bout to grill: yellowtail, chicken wings and tri tip.
> 
> Oh yeah. Gon' geet drunk too mang.


maybe you can get your tc workin tonight


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> maybe you can get your tc workin tonight


I got it working. got a friend over when he leaves i'll see whos on.

Let's do buttstuff.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I got it working. got a friend over when he leaves i'll see whos on.
> 
> Let's do buttstuff.


lol ill get on


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Had a shitty race.. 8th and 7th overall.

Got slammed in practice on sat, was stretching for a down hill triple and stretched too much flat landed in a hole from others accelerating got bucked and then hit dead nuts in the back by another quad from behind

I will be abusing opiates for the next few days


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I will be abusing opiates for the next few days


welcome aboard!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> welcome aboard!


Ha I've been good but this is a perfect excuse. Hopped off the wagon a long time ago I've just been following in the dust this whole time apparently


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

@srh88 can't believe you wouldn't drive three hours to watch a person you know of online eat shit

Shunnnnnn


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ha I've been good but this is a perfect excuse. Hopped off the wagon a long time ago I've just been following in the dust this whole time apparently


ready for ya whebevr youre ready to come riding. 
 
sorry its dark in my garage lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> @srh88 can't believe you wouldn't drive three hours to watch a person you know of online eat shit
> 
> Shunnnnnn


dude i had too much bullshit to do this weekend. i dont wanna watch you race though, id rather just race you lol.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Next year I'll bring my own rig and hit a track near you the day after on Labor Day, they usually have that race the same time because of how long of a haul it is

We can slap hands bro!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

the track i normally hit is blue diamond in delaware. it has a serious table top and some other great jumps. i hit it on my 250 normally. the 500 is too much for most tracks.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

That table looks like a nice huck for sure, the shitty part of quads is you can't do that dirt nasty bubba scrub shit.. So that track is like another three from where I was? I love rippin new tracks especially the established ones like that


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> That table looks like a nice huck for sure, the shitty part of quads is you can't do that dirt nasty bubba scrub shit.. So that track is like another three from where I was? I love rippin new tracks especially the established ones like that


they got a quad track there too.. i just gotta replace my piston/rings in the 450 and id hit it up with you


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they got a quad track there too.. i just gotta replace my piston/rings in the 450 and id hit it up with you


that bubba scrub that youre talking about was my worst crash ever.. finished the race in 2nd, just glad i placed.. shattered my ankle, broke 3 ribs and a collarbone and knocked myself out.. only time i ever been air lifted.. and i srubbed way too much over the finish line lol


quad track


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

New plan.. I'll hit englishtown then swing down to blue, just gotta line up some open practices. Maybe the stars will align man


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> New plan.. I'll hit englishtown then swing down to blue, just gotta line up some open practices. Maybe the stars will align man


i can get you into blue all day man.. and piston poppers if you feel like manning up and trying flat track, ill let you use my crf450


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that bubba scrub that youre talking about was my worst crash ever.. finished the race in 2nd, just glad i placed.. shattered my ankle, broke 3 ribs and a collarbone and knocked myself out.. only time i ever been air lifted.. and i srubbed way too much over the finish line lol
> 
> 
> quad track


That looks shitty only good jump would be connecting those two tables at the end

Can I rip the good track? I need bigger everything 

Quads still rippp mang


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> That looks shitty only good jump would be connecting those two tables at the end
> 
> Can I rip the good track? I need bigger everything
> 
> Quads still rippp mang


lol i never been on the qua track, only the bike track.. think you can hit an 80ft double on your quad?.. if so we got some riding to do man


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i can get you into blue all day man.. and piston poppers if you feel like manning up and trying flat track, ill let you use my crf450


I have a full flat track set up for the quad if you wanna rip it


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol i never been on the qua track, only the bike track.. think you can hit an 80ft double on your quad?.. if so we got some riding to do man


Yes I could click an 80 footer with that run up


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I have a full flat track set up for the quad if you wanna rip it


like i told you m quad needs piston an rings.. probably re-jet it while im at it..


Indagrow said:


> Yes I could click an 80 footer with that run up


im gonna come riding then man lol.. my quad i put a quarter turn throttle on it.. i coudlnt do the thumb switch


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> like i told you m quad needs piston an rings.. probably re-jet it while im at it..
> 
> im gonna come riding then man lol.. my quad i put a quarter turn throttle on it.. i coudlnt do the thumb switch


I need a piston and rings too man it sucks! Things a dog out there, pretty easy to do but yeah my weekends are packed so it may be a spring fresh rebuild tour for next year kinda deal I'm in a points chase so I can't go out and fuck myself up with you ha


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I need a piston and rings too man it sucks! Things a dog out there, pretty easy to do but yeah my weekends are packed so it may be a spring fresh rebuild tour for next year kinda deal I'm in a points chase so I can't go out and fuck myself up with you ha


you need to keep your points man.. fuk the other racers, spend the couple hundred and blow em away. ie been through all that bullshit.. keep up on your equipment. i know youre goo enough to win. all it takes is a want in this sport. if you want it man. you got it. ride it like you stole it


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm at Southwick in 2 weeks gonna squeeze it in there as soon as I can figure what the fuck piston I need.. gotta open her up 

I hear ya, pin it to win it


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'm at Southwick in 2 weeks gonna squeeze it in there as soon as I can figure what the fuck piston I need.. gotta open her up
> 
> I hear ya, pin it to win it


dude youre racing man... you should know how t bore your shit out b now.more cc.. more edge dude.. wheni raced my 20 2 strok i was always closer to 300 cc.. new boysen power reeds and pro circuit pipes.. but cab work man... thats what you wants


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude youre racing man... you should know how t bore your shit out b now.more cc.. more edge dude.. wheni raced my 20 2 strok i was always closer to 300 cc.. new boysen power reeds and pro circuit pipes.. but cab work man... thats what you wants


I have a national built motor, I don't touch that thing that's for the pros ha I'll slap a piston and ring in it but I'll bring it to a builder to make it perfect if it needs a bore, I can button it up after that. But I haven't been in it since I had my gears cut so I had him throw a piston, in and replace bearings...don't know what's going on in there is what I'm getting at

Either way we took over the jabber there I'm out

look at our motocross.. LOOK AT IT!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I have a national built motor, I don't touch that thing that's for the pros ha I'll slap a piston and ring in it but I'll bring it to a builder to make it perfect if it needs a bore, I can button it up after that. But I haven't been in it since I had my gears cut so I had him throw a piston, in and replace bearings...don't know what's going on in there is what I'm getting at
> 
> Either way we took over the jabber there I'm out
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

It took me a while to realise i was on riu.

I vurnt a whole in my pants and almost caught fire.

I saw the smoke and was all wtf 5 min delay i threw my beer on myself. 

I think i am high. Havent banged it in so long. I think i nodded all night


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can an admin PM me which email I used to set this up so I can reset my password please...I can't login except on my tablet.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Can an admin PM me which email I used to set this up so I can reset my password please...I can't login except on my tablet.


hey you!! wondering where you went. how's life?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2016)

Just got back home from being in the hospital for the last 6 days. Just giving you guys a heads up before I go lay down.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got back home from being in the hospital for the last 6 days. Just giving you guys a heads up before I go lay down.


Woah. What's up?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got back home from being in the hospital for the last 6 days. Just giving you guys a heads up before I go lay down.


I was wondering where you were. I hope you're ok bro.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got back home from being in the hospital for the last 6 days. Just giving you guys a heads up before I go lay down.


hope everything went well in there man


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 6, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got back home from being in the hospital for the last 6 days. Just giving you guys a heads up before I go lay down.


You good?


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 6, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got back home from being in the hospital for the last 6 days. Just giving you guys a heads up before I go lay down.


What happened BW???? I'm coming over with chicken soup and a clockwork orange STAT.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got back home from being in the hospital for the last 6 days. Just giving you guys a heads up before I go lay down.


Gall gone? 6 days? Seems like a lot.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> hey you!! wondering where you went. how's life?


I hit someone's nipple off and got in a lot of trouble. But. I'm good now! Did I miss anything good?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 8, 2016)

its official, i have survived yet another year of life.


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its official, i have survived yet another year of life.


----------



## Koochie (Sep 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its official, i have survived yet another year of life.


Happy birthday , dude !

I have just woken from a drunken stupor , 
stomach bubbling from all the Jose Cuervo and Gorgonzola cheese last night , 
someone should invent a toilet or bidet for the shower .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 8, 2016)

I cut up a reaper and added it to a slice of pizza. Now my stomach feels like a dagger being plunged into it over and over. 

That endorphin rush was good tho


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Gall gone? 6 days? Seems like a lot.



Complications just a couple days before I was scheduled to have it removed. I had to have two procedures because of it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 8, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Complications just a couple days before I was scheduled to have it removed. I had to have two procedures because of it.


Damn B dub, sorry to hear that. Are you doing ok now?


Here, only you and pinny get these  <-- that's a mouth hug.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I cut up a reaper and added it to a slice of pizza. Now my stomach feels like a dagger being plunged into it over and over.
> 
> That endorphin rush was good tho


I ate pizza every day for two years in a row until my asshole started to turn inside out. Been using Thai hot peppers from the garden lately in dishes


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 8, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Complications just a couple days before I was scheduled to have it removed. I had to have two procedures because of it.


suck. hope you mend well and quickly.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 8, 2016)

lokie said:


>


in a nut shell that gif represents my plans for today


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> in a nut shell that gif represents my plans for today


Your gonna wear a bikini and drink champagne?









Jk happy birthday qwiznos


----------



## dangledo (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 8, 2016)

Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 8, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Taste the rainbow.View attachment 3776359


As awesome as this pic is, I wonder how that convo went? 

Dude: say girl, just lay here nekked and let me fill your gap up with skittles and then snap a pic.

Chick: okay!


I think I love her


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2016)

Saved that photo 


Ran into my exex Kayla tonight for the first time in years, remembered why I was over her (not from our exchange she seems different now).



Also made a Facebook thing to message her 

Until I get a response I'm going to be pickin on kids before I pass out


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 9, 2016)

Piston


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 9, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 3777027


Rinsing wastes water, c'mon people we only have one planet


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

thats right kids that kit comes with "devils jam" and "sibling" chop wtf ever those are


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 9, 2016)

^ that cat may be alightly autistoc with a splash of downs.

Poor kitty is still cute


----------



## dangledo (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd pet it.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 10, 2016)

Apparently you really likes tharlast pic I posted...

But quit stealingmy material


----------



## primabudda (Sep 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Would you call this trolling, trolling spam or just spam?
> 
> How is everything at the pub over there? Good day to fly a kite in a lightning storm?


my lifes gets better by the minute, it really does.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 10, 2016)

primabudda said:


> my lifes gets better by the minute, it really does.


Using my avi doesn't actually make your life better..


----------



## primabudda (Sep 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Using my avi doesn't actually make your life better..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 10, 2016)

primabudda said:


>


 

Something to eat later? You can buy...then you can set up the bar and leave?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2016)

primabudda said:


>


----------



## primabudda (Sep 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3777464
> 
> Something to eat later? You can buy...then you can set up the bar and leave?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)

primabudda said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 10, 2016)

primabudda said:


>



No man is an island

an island

AN ISLAND


get it?



trip much?


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2016)

Bye


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 10, 2016)

Got him again, huh...


with my avi up...

oh well, small price to pay...


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2016)

I can remove it later for you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> I can remove it later for you


thanks

he just does that so people don't realize who posted at first...silly trick


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2016)

i've been trolling the shit out of twitter. people don't appreciate being informed that they have a tiny penis there.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm not posting again till I get my trophy!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I'm not posting again till I get my trophy!


 This site leads to trophy atrophy.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2016)

Ol girl hates flaccid penis.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Ol girl hates flaccid penis.


im sorry.. just think of me next time yall try and get it on


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> im sorry.. just think of me next time yall try and get it on


funny you say that. basically that's what's going on, in a nutshell.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> funny you say that. basically that's what's going on, in a nutshell.


damn, if id known it would bother you so much i never would have invited yall over. if it helps, i had a lovely night with her..your a lucky man..
tell her i said hi, and fajitas will be ready around 7 if shes still coming


and @Iloveskywalkerog pussied out on our plans today so it will just be us


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> damn, if id known it would bother you so much i never would have invited yall over. if it helps, i had a lovely night with her..your a lucky man..
> tell her i said hi, and fajitas will be ready around 7 if shes still coming
> 
> and @Iloveskywalkerog pussied out on our plans today so it will just be us


Perhaps you misunderstood. It's an honor to have you fuck my wife. Why else would we have signed-up. thank you for the care and servicing you provide. id say she'll promptly be over by 7 but I think she's there already.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 11, 2016)

3 cubes of ice
4-6 shots of vodka
Clamato juice extra spicy
Horseradish
This ghost pepper and pear hot sauce **4-7 dashes**
1 pint glass

Washes down the pills very well. 

Smash .2 for that spewing effect. The drinks washes away the vomit well


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> 3 cubes of ice
> 4-6 shots of vodka
> Clamato juice extra spicy
> Horseradish
> ...




The past week have been drinks and drugs out the ass.. 
Past 2 days in my trap..
We went through 4 big bottles of Paul masson apple in 2 days. Each bottle is good for 2, 2liters of sprite and 3-4 bottles of drank.

Ghetto ass niggas over here.

They laughed at me when I wanted to sip some rum or scotch


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 11, 2016)

I just want to hit someone so hard.

I swear the first hippy to back tslk is getting hurt at this rave. 

I am going to supoort my homie vut my rage is strong.

Im not in the mood to vive a blowir that fir sure


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 11, 2016)

Like yum yum 
Give sf that xamax m cum

Yum yum 

All up in ur baby mums tum tum

Sf may cum


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 11, 2016)

I totally meant rum but i do accept cum as well folks


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2016)

Damnit. I started handin out bars and 2 nigs gottim to actin a cool next thing you know shots ringin off. Bitches screamin oullin hair.
Ugh good rats can't stay civil n syckin erryones duck

Its that Paul masson I fuckin swear.
This whole week been crazy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Damnit. I started handin out bars and 2 nigs gottim to actin a cool next thing you know shots ringin off. Bitches screamin oullin hair.
> Ugh good rats can't stay civil n syckin erryones duck
> 
> Its that Paul masson I fuckin swear.
> This whole week been crazy


That hood drink make people go crazy. Im tripping on mushy n raving. 

I atepoed jnto the bar and need some yako my mind feels weaks


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Your gonna wear a bikini and drink champagne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he does that occasionally. He has epic drugs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 11, 2016)

Somewhere between high and the bar and the dance floor.

Im at the var cuz real niggas dun dance we just sag our pants and lean do the


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2016)

I put the recipe in the wet hope thread.
Mixed wit bars and soft oh shit .
A birch straight flipped the table over with bottles and full drinks bud you.

If I wasn't fyckin her I swear..

I got hella stories from this week


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I put the recipe in the wet hope thread.
> Mixed wit bars and soft oh shit .
> A birch straight flipped the table over with bottles and full drinks bud you.
> 
> ...


Do tell..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

Lol the shit people say to my inbox

"I went to war at 18 so you can sit here like a fucking cunt go fuck your self"


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol the shit people say to my inbox
> 
> "I went to war at 18 so you can sit here like a fucking cunt go fuck your self"


Do you have to be polite when you reply? Let the trolls at it?


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> Do you have to be polite when you reply? Let the trolls at it?


He asked to be banned 
Ive never been rude back I typically remind the user why they got the warning in the first place and let them know that I'm a real person behind the computer and if they can't follow the rules they can leave voluntold


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> He asked to be banned
> Ive never been rude back I typically remind the user why they got the warning in the first place and let them know that I'm a real person behind the computer and if they can't follow the rules they can leave voluntold


shitty job you got. Now I see why you are so respected around here. Well another asshole outa here.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> shitty job you got. Now I see why you are so respected around here. Well another asshole outa here.


Respected by few lots of people just wanna argue when they break rules and their shit gets taken down
Right now some guy is still bitching about his thread that got closed due to trading 
Boarder line name calling 
It's so stupid


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol the shit people say to my inbox
> 
> "I went to war at 18 so you can sit here like a fucking cunt go fuck your self"


Sounds constipated, offer prune juice.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol the shit people say to my inbox
> 
> "I went to war at 18 so you can sit here like a fucking cunt go fuck your self"



I saw the first halfand was like daaaaaaamn she totally callin me out..it wasn't even that bad, I tried to keep it ambiguous lol




Oh ok that ain't me


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I saw the first halfand was like daaaaaaamn she totally callin me out..it wasn't even that bad, I tried to keep it ambiguous lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah bro I only
Posted it cause he was banned due to asking to be otherwise my inbox is private


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 12, 2016)

where is the yellow trump bird?


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> where is the yellow trump bird?


Slow mode


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2016)

"See the Turtle of Enormous Girth"
"On his shell he holds the Earth."
"His thought is slow, but always kind."
"He holds us all within his mind."
"On his back all vows are made;"
"He sees the truth but mayn't aid."
"He loves the land and loves the sea,"
"And even loves a child like me."


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> "See the Turtle of Enormous Girth"
> "On his shell he holds the Earth."
> "His thought is slow, but always kind."
> "He holds us all within his mind."
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Slow mode


Really, again?
Voy a tener que golpear a ese pequeño alborotador


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> He asked to be banned
> Ive never been rude back I typically remind the user why they got the warning in the first place and let them know that I'm a real person behind the computer and if they can't follow the rules they can leave voluntold


What kind of dipshit asks to be banned? Just leave or go out in a blaze; it's easy


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 12, 2016)

Welp in barred up n blacked(don't like white) up just like my hero qk, when do the bitches appear n start eating my butt ? Sniffed 3.75mg xan and smoked like a half g of black n feelin kinda wobbly like a weeble wobble


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

What does smokin 'black' mean? And I'm sure the ladies are on their way as you read these words.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What does smokin 'black' mean? And I'm sure the ladies are on their way as you read these words.


Black tar heroin I'm guessing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Welp in barred up n blacked(don't like white) up just like my hero qk, when do the bitches appear n start eating my butt ? Sniffed 3.75mg xan and smoked like a half g of black n feelin kinda wobbly like a weeble wobble


You arr missing the rum.

The bitches come out the bottle like a genie


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You arr missing the rum.
> 
> The bitches come out the bottle like a genie


 All I get out of my rum bottle is ... rum-inants.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Welp in barred up n blacked(don't like white) up just like my hero qk, when do the bitches appear n start eating my butt ? Sniffed 3.75mg xan and smoked like a half g of black n feelin kinda wobbly like a weeble wobble



Don't snortxanax...just a waste


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 13, 2016)

everyone knows bars go in your eyes it's the only way

I used to bloe benzos.. it was winter fresh and a waste ha


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2016)

Buyer Beware!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2016)

Im still alive...sup homies, ive missed you guy's dearly. You guys need to hang tough and be the men of the house while im gone. Im leaving Skywalker in charge, do everything he says.

Seriously though how much longer? People need me to tell them how to grow.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)

What's up, brother? You and your giant Mexican weenis are sorely missed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Im still alive...sup homies, ive missed you guy's dearly. You guys need to hang tough and be the men of the house while im gone. Im leaving Skywalker in charge, do everything he says.
> 
> Seriously though how much longer? People need me to tell them how to grow.


You little scamp you


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Don't snortxanax...just a waste


I though what dosent get absorbed in the nasal membrain ends up in the stomach anyway?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I though what dosent get absorbed in the nasal membrain ends up in the stomach anyway?


It doesn't get absorbed in the membrane at all is my understanding.. So it makes it even a longer absorption as it slowly gets to your stomach. Like taking a tinny poke off a joint every hour all day, as opposed to doing a dab


I'm waiting for chicken pot pie to cool down it's the temp of pins fiery heart right now


I wish it was turkey.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 15, 2016)

Some def get absorbed, I can tell cause I notice its effects almost immediately


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2016)

Panhead was always cool to me.. fellow bike rider


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

@StonedFarmer 
We should take a vacation to florida


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @StonedFarmer
> We should take a vacation to florida


Intriguing


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

How's the 22nd sound
What's going down.

It gets crazy down here., I mean constant movin . id say you should pack on a couple lbs so you dontget hungry


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

While I'm at it

@tay zonday aka young skywalker


You a ho







I'm done now
I've got ice cream


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)

> @StonedFarmer
> We should take a vacation to florida


Suck his dick already!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

Huh I googled it 
Transdermal means it goes on your skin?

I definitely did it wrong


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Suck his dick already!


Your just jealous..

And a slow poster


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Huh I googled it
> Transdermal means it goes on your skin?
> 
> I definitely did it wrongView attachment 3781924


Our nose is made of skin...


Can you enlighten bubble phonics or whatever.. Xanax high when snorted pure placebo or do you get absorption?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> How's the 22nd sound
> What's going down.
> 
> It gets crazy down here., I mean constant movin . id say you should pack on a couple lbs so you dontget hungry


Week after is good

But what part of florida. I like tampa area. Good vreweries n whathaveya


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Our nose is made of skin...
> 
> 
> Can you enlighten bubble phonics or whatever.. Xanax high when snorted pure placebo or do you get absorption?


Minimal absorption. The bioavailibility on most pams is very low. 

Xanax if I am correct is best out of them. Not counting rcs


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 16, 2016)

Xanax? I always just chewed em up with a mouthful of beer, was I doing it wrong?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Week after is good
> 
> But what part of florida. I like tampa area. Good vreweries n whathaveya


best area of florida.. miami is by far the worst


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 16, 2016)

I always stay gulf side when I'm there, my uncle retired to st Pete, need to get down to see him soon


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Week after is good
> 
> But what part of florida. I like tampa area. Good vreweries n whathaveya


You keep pushin that date back man ..

Don't make me group you with tay zonday and his scary ass


srh88 said:


> best area of florida.. miami is by far the worst


Hethe one that called it.
Date n area


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2016)

As for the Xanax..
Hold on I'm drivin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> best area of florida.. miami is by far the worst


You know where I am talking about.

By far one of the best. Personally I hate orlando and all surrounding sreas.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You keep pushin that date back man ..
> 
> Don't make me group you with tay zonday and his scary ass
> 
> ...


Nigga plz


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> As for the Xanax..
> Hold on I'm drivin


Nigha plz


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2016)

Shit my bad I got to talking shit to sf


qwizoking said:


> As for the Xanax..
> Hold on I'm drivin



Look 2 mg is a veeeeery tincy amount in a pretty large bar of chalk
Why even put your nose through that just for it to go to your belly anyway.

I was fuckin this girl in Leander we called bar girl. Shed hand em out every time I fucked her. Crush and snort a few. I eventually got her off that shit.
Its a waste
Xanax isn't really water soluble.. I can only think of one benzo that really is off the dome ....
Coke is quite soluble and goes in da nose.. Try dropping it (remove hcl) an it don't do shit.. Same concept in layman terms


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 16, 2016)

You can talk all that bioavailability shit all day long, snort a few bars n tell me it don't work, case closed...it's like people who say you can't dab dmt or smoke it in a bowl, er um cause that's what they read online


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You can talk all that bioavailability shit all day long, snort a few bars n tell me it don't work, case closed


Look who's using big words trying to bewilder my nogin into belief. 

Ay if you like it. Keep on keepin on. I've snorted lots of things..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll flip your noggin on its belly and fuck it, twice


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'll flip your noggin on its belly and fuck it, twice


Ok but only if you don't use a ruber..


Actually... Just....

Promise?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'll flip your noggin on its belly and fuck it, twice


You've had too many candy bars kid. That sugar doesn't actually give you special powers.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You've had too many candy bars kid. That sugar doesn't actually give you special powers.


Good one, I think ?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I read on one tobacco site that it will ferment at room temperature just that it will take a year instead of a month. Similar with yellowing, it will also happen at room temp but it will take 2 weeks instead of 2 days. The yellowing temp is only 95-100 F, that's not even hot. That's like a day in Texas. The fermenting is only about 125 F, again, not real hot. I don't know what people are so worried will happen to buds if you yellow and ferment them like you're supposed to instead of selling weed that's still full of starch and nitrogenous compounds, because I haven't heard many growers say that they age their product for a year before sale, and nor have I seen many buds that actually have the chlorophyll removed. Most I see are still something other than gold or yellow, which means they aren't fit for human smoking yet. Others can prepare their products like the McDonald's form of bud or they can actually put the effort into proper yellowing and fermenting. Good luck competing.



The best part......
He's serious lmao


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> The best part......
> He's serious lmao


The best part about YOU is your annoyingness. The rest is even worse. Now go extract some chlorophyll and sugar with iso and stop trying to critique my posts, because you're very poor at it. It's much like Donald Trump critiquing George Washington.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'll flip your noggin on its belly and fuck it, twice


Really gross, man.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> The best part about YOU is your annoyingness. The rest is even worse. Now go extract some chlorophyll and sugar with iso and stop trying to critique my posts, because you're very poor at it. It's much like Donald Trump critiquing George Washington.



Lmao


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> The best part about YOU is your annoyingness. The rest is even worse. Now go extract some chlorophyll and sugar with iso and stop trying to critique my posts, because you're very poor at it. It's much like Donald Trump critiquing George Washington.


so you really were serious?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so you really were serious?


Completely. It just went way over your head, that's all. Probably happens a lot.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Completely. It just went way over your head, that's all. Probably happens a lot.


lol


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol









Jynx
Jinx

Ones the Pokemon ones not.. I'm not sure which is which


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

I am having a crazy party on oct 31dt.

I will spendbslk night playing chess and talking to myself in a washroom


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am having a crazy party on oct 31dt.
> 
> I will spendbslk night playing chess and talking to myself in a washroom


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I am beer fondue mad

Wanna smoke one and srink 8 beers?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am beer fondue mad
> 
> Wanna smoke one and srink 8 beers?


maybe a little later on. gotta be up at 4am though


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> maybe a little later on. gotta be up at 4am though


Respect bro. I will drink anytime with you. 

I know ur steady doing ur ting. Its cool.

If u do wamna drink ill cam up with cat lady my guayanese powder connect and obviously my sexy self


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Respect bro. I will drink anytime with you.
> 
> I know ur steady doing ur ting. Its cool.
> 
> If u do wamna drink ill cam up with cat lady my guayanese powder connect and obviously my sexy self


Guayanese?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Guayanese?


Ya. I have a few but this guy id solid. 

U have my number come hangout. U seen my blow it aint shabby not ur atandard but wd talked bout that.

My h is better then urs a guarantee. U seen my last pic of it? Raw but that is because I am deeper into the downs ...

I juat got aome new fyre. Itmade my chick go all gooky eyes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

I love speedballs.

Real men speedball

Get head from a ginga n drive awys


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> drive awys



I'll turn your world upsude down


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I'll turn your world upsude down


I lurve u 

So mysterious yet so cute.

If u had had a mask id call u el qwizocubachabra


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I lurve u
> 
> So mysterious yet so cute.
> 
> If u had had a mask id call u el qwizocubachabra


If you had a dick id let blue wiz suck it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> If you had a dick id let blue wiz suck it


Tjat made the hairs on my neckbeard stand up.

Damn


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

@bu$hleaguer

I make thing crust pizza a lot with a neopolitan style

Is it normal to be so almoa floppy at the one end.

Please I kjoe your penis is not quite the hardest but i need help.

I feel the crust. And dough are perfectly coom but its so saggy.

God damn and i troed to make that non sexual

Edit. It looks magnifecent


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

drinkin beer whilewatvhing batman and evaluating sf critiqueb of the movie.. while texting sf on that ohone there.. and random internets on yhe ohone in my hand

benzos kickin in..n cocaine stays in the air



good night type shitvright here


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 20, 2016)

Nothing says baller like bud ice, so do you only like to drink piss cold or is warm ok too ?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nothing says baller like bud ice, so do you only like to drink piss cold or is warm ok too ?


ibprefer warm..
brings out the nutiness


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You can talk all that bioavailability shit all day long, snort a few bars n tell me it don't work, case closed...it's like people who say you can't dab dmt or smoke it in a bowl, er um cause that's what they read online


You like anecdotal evidence? I'm good with that. This weekend line up a couple identical bars. Saturday snort them, Sunday chew them, report back. You are going to get some of that large amount trickling down your throat to your stomach. Unless you eat your boogers you aren't going to get the same effect as chewing (and swallowing), them.

The cilia in your nose is protective and moves dirt outward, not inward, so you are artificially reducing your dose and wasting your money. Chewing will give you faster absorption. Fastest absorption in injectable but you have to remove the chalk and balance the pH, leave that trick to @qwizoking it's above your pay grade.

PS never ignore @Indagrow on a party tip! He's party boss central.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You like anecdotal evidence? I'm good with that. This weekend line up a couple identical bars. Saturday snort them, Sunday chew them, report back. You are going to get some of that large amount trickling down your throat to your stomach. Unless you eat your boogers you aren't going to get the same effect as chewing (and swallowing), them.
> 
> The cilia in your nose is protective and moves dirt outward, not inward, so you are artificially reducing your dose and wasting your money. Chewing will give you faster absorption. Fastest absorption in injectable but you have to remove the chalk and balance the pH, leave that trick to @qwizoking it's above your pay grade.
> 
> PS never ignore @Indagrow on a party tip! He's party boss central.



I thought the coke crack thing was a great example.. Ones water soluble due to the hcl .. Remove that, intramolecular forces are reduced along with the actual size and weight so that it can be efficiently smomed. The boiling point being reduced by a couple 100°s etc...

But more importantly the properties change. Highly lipophilic.. Just like thc which is smoked... In that same respect go snort a line of hash?

The polarity has a huge effect on the drug.. Go crush some crack and snort a line.. Good luck 

Its not some sciency magic that we read about but never put into practice.

Logp or the partition/distribution coefficient is a thing for a reason


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I thought the coke crack thing was a great example.. Ones water soluble due to the hcl .. Remove that, intramolecular forces are reduced along with the actual size and weight so that it can be efficiently smomed. The boiling point being reduced by a couple 100°s etc...
> 
> But more importantly the properties change. Highly lipophilic.. Just like thc which is smoked... In that same respect go snort a line of hash?
> 
> ...


Oh you are completely right and it is music to my ears, @cannabineer @Singlemalt @MrEDuck and a couple others. But figured I needed to translate into the vulgate for the populace. Even for loaded you are above most's pay grade.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2016)

Three RIUnians walked into a bar ...
@qwizoking and @curious2garden absorbed it well, and @Bublonichronic didn't ... and got his nose out of joint.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Three RIUnians walked into a bar ...
> @qwizoking and @curious2garden absorbed it well, and @Bublonichronic didn't ... and got his nose out of joint.


But he did get his RDA of chalk  wonder if it was dolomitic?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> But he did get his RDA of chalk  wonder if it was dolomitic?


 If so, he's getting the cal-mag everyone here values so ... highly

@Aboutapound


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> But he did get his RDA of chalk  wonder if it was dolomitic?


I've heard that pregnant women in the southern states eat chalk and mud. Just throwing that out there


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Three RIUnians walked into a bar ...
> @qwizoking and @curious2garden absorbed it well, and @Bublonichronic didn't ... and got his nose out of joint.


I don't think iv seen you tell a single funny joke yet, just sayn, prolly why it's always the same handful of dingbats that like ur posts


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don't think iv seen you tell a single funny joke yet, just sayn, prolly why it's always the same handful of dingbats that like ur posts


You seem very bitter lately..

You still working nights at that convenience store?

Try switching to day shift.. Maybe that'll help.

Or maybe it's deeper, not any opportunities for advancement?

There's a lot you could do..
Shit I also have a cdl-a mainly for cattle on my ranch. But I can tell you there's so many companies that will pay for schooling put you in a hotel during etc..
And the pay starts at about 1000 a week. To maybe 3k a week within your first year depending what your doing.
They hire felons whatever


Just a thought.. There's endless jobs more like careers that are readily available to anyone


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Still arguing about sniffing xanax. 

You do you bud. Leave the drug taking to the big boys.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

Kinda hard to be a big boy when you cant leave your house no, I guess it means somthin different in Canada, eh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Kinda hard to be a big boy when you cant leave your house no, I guess it means somthin different in Canada, eh?


LoL

Edit: you seem upset.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL
> 
> Edit: you seem upset.


Not at all, a serious statement, how you a big boy when u on house arrest in your moms basement

Edit: tell mom it's taco night, use extra hot sauce, live a little


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not at all, a serious statement, how you a big boy when u on house arrest in your moms basement
> 
> Edit: tell mom it's taco night, use extra hot sauce, live a little


Nice comeback. 

House arrest with variation to be more specific. Most definitely in my moms basement

You "lost" any more from your till lately? 

Keep on sniffing them zanny

I will snort this ball, smoke a blunt and eat a bunch of clones. I may even do some k later.

You do you big man.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

Right, remind your mom to pick you up a case of beer too


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

And no not tsco night. I used the last of my apelt to make 2 more small pizzas. My chick is on her way over. I ate one that i used yhis stoje to cook on.

Fixed my floppy pizza problem. 

Ps u still suck. 10mg clones down yhe hatch 1 backwood rolled up nice n proper. Honey berry cuz das how we roll


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

Better roll up in a flavored blunt cause your herb taste like boo boo, papers is how real men smoke btw


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

And don't refer to your mom as your chick, just weird


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Right, remind your mom to pick you up a case of beer too


That hurt me so much

So any more get "lost" from your till lately?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

I have enraged you. 

Smoking


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

You have enraged no one


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not at all, a serious statement, how you a big boy when u on house arrest in your *moms* basement
> 
> Edit: tell *mom* it's taco night, use extra hot sauce, live a little





Bublonichronic said:


> And don't refer to your *mom* as your chick, just weird


You seem obsessed with moms.....something you wanna come clean about, or?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You seem obsessed with moms.....something you wanna come clean about, or?
> 
> View attachment 3786331
> 
> View attachment 3786334


Your an idiot


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your an idiot


You're**


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

^


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Lol
@Gary Goodson 
I feel like you would appreciate this as much as me


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I've heard that pregnant women in the southern states eat chalk and mud. Just throwing that out there


Pica  So you just called him a hysterical woman? LOL three beers, much edible, and several cerveza impair me LOL but you can't sneak that shit by me ha ha!! Good one (I'm still working on skyhook ref., give me a few more)

Lunch:::belch:::


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Fixed my floppy pizza problem


Wharf you do?
Just curios.

I normally put the pizza right on the rack.. Them trays or even stones let it sit in grease too muvh


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> (I'm still working on skyhook ref., give me a few more)



Abe was calling skywalker - skyweezy- turned into skyweiser.. I'm like sky vodka and Budweiser? Idk man.. Does sound like a shitty drink chocolate rain needs in his life

I made me self laugh


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't understand, those things are so dry and chalky tasting they foam when you chew them. How do you snort them without half that shit falling right back out?(rookie question perhaps, just always though the folks who showed me how to do them knew what they were doing)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I don't understand, those things are so dry and chalky tasting they foam when you chew them. How do you snort them without half that shit falling right back out?(rookie question perhaps, just always though the folks who showed me how to do them knew what they were doing)


Some people eat their boogers, I know shocking, right?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wharf you do?
> Just curios.
> 
> I normally put the pizza right on the rack.. Them trays or even stones let it sit in grease too muvh


I used a baking stone and let it heat as I am making a very thin pizza I only broil it. 

Letting the stone warm for an hour allowed the bottom to cook at the same time as my cheese got proper. 

I dont know why I didnt buy one sooner. 

Serious noob mistake. 

Ill grab a pic when I make this chicks. Its the one from the bar  

The pizza is sexier tho


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

The trick to good thin cracker crust is to pre bake the crust then top and broil


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Baking rack for drying btw. I never eat it straight off.

Helps a ton. Smoking a 20nfor dessert


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I don't understand, those things are so dry and chalky tasting they foam when you chew them. How do you snort them without half that shit falling right back out?(rookie question perhaps, just always though the folks who showed me how to do them knew what they were doing)


I'm such a pro I can tell you what benzo it is by taste. Even if pressies I can usually guess what it is.

Kpin is the best imo..has this minty effect which is kinda cool.. Not many really like chewing any pill.. But it's a help of a lot better than chewing a Norco... *shudders
Fuckin tylenol


They're mostly learned tastes.. Personally suboxone is delicious.. The smell of aged propoxyphene is very similar to Valerian root and bleach.. Another nasty fav of mine


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I'm such a pro I can tell you what benzo it is by taste. Even if pressies I can usually guess what it is.
> 
> Kpin is the best imo..has this minty effect which is kinda cool.. Not many really like chewing any pill.. But it's a help of a lot better than chewing a Norco... *shudders
> Fuckin tylenol
> ...


This is why I luv u. Clones are the best benzo. Some cool rc benzos but in generalnkpin 4 life.

Loads another 20. Lets smoke them boulders


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

I usually washed it down with beer, the whole point of eating them was to save money on beer anyway, chew ladder with first beer, drink 5 more, repeat....etc.less beer at the end of the night, maybe? Dont really remember


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I usually washed it down with beer, the whole point of eating them was to save money on beer anyway, chew ladder with first beer, drink 5 more, repeat....etc.less beer at the end of the night, maybe? Dont really remember


Naw the two have a symbiosis and the cocaine just brings u to a new plane of thinking.

If u add a good amouny of opes it is honestly vetter then most things. 

I do not recommend to a noob to attempt this. I am experienced and have od'd several times in orser to perfect my toleramce and intake. 

I moatly od on iv 'ron tho. Doing doses I knew were ungodly


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Some people eat their boogers, I know shocking, right?


I have always divided the world into two kinds of people. Those that do and those that don't. I can say I have never ever ate my boogers, even as a child.
My other thought was this....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

FYI after quantitative analysis I ate 1.09 lb of crab meat from 1.46 lb in shell, meaty crab!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

Ha only noobs n tards od


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Ha only noobs n tards od


Noobs and tards don't respect the drug..
Which are you?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wharf you do?
> Just curios.
> 
> I normally put the pizza right on the rack.. Them trays or even stones let it sit in grease too muvh


Qwizo stop bein' cheap if you like pizza you NEED this!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> FYI after quantitative analysis I ate 1.09 lb of crab meat from 1.46 lb in shell, meaty crab!


Thats the weight of a cat. By golly 

Personally go hard or why even eat shellfish amiright??


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thats the weight of a cat. By golly
> 
> Personally go hard or why even eat shellfish amiright??


You defrost it you eat it for King Crab from the commissary and reheated just doesn't work. If it helps I haven't eaten in the past three days so it's kind like a meal for a boa. I gorge once a week whether I need to or not.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Ha only noobs n tards od


Lets see what kinda h u got ? 

Lets go. Here I just scaled this out gor you. 

80$

What you got? 

Some tar you bought with money stolennfromnwork?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Qwizo stop bein' cheap if you like pizza you NEED this!


Fuckin right..
I've seen cheap like portable looking ones for a couple k..
I would need a built in one like that

 

Ahhh I'm hungry now


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lets see what kinda h u got ?
> 
> Lets go. Here I just scaled this out gor you.
> 
> ...


RIP @theexpress


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Fuckin right..
> I've seen cheap like portable looking ones for a couple k..
> I would need a built in one like that
> 
> ...


make one.. i was on a job and there was a guy making a brick oven. i was like man thats real nice. hes like. you should make one its really cheap lol. he charged 11k or something for it, but it was really nice. cost him 2k in material. brick work is real easy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> RIP @theexpress


May he forever hang out on the block in hell bruh. 

**poursabeerout**.

Thats some grade F heron tho.

I only inject with toilet water or a hookers vaginal doscharge


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> RIP @theexpress


Lmao
We were all thinking it!


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lets see what kinda h u got ?
> 
> Lets go. Here I just scaled this out gor you.
> 
> ...


I have those same shorts


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I have those same shorts


Obviously you have good taste.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I have those same shorts


Pfffft!
You caint rock that Sf swag


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Pfffft!
> You caint rock that Sf swag


I concur.

If you saw me walk in them.

Youd stare evem with your bish there


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I concur.
> 
> If you saw me walk in them.
> 
> Youd stare evem with your bish there



Well if you were around id tell some random side bitch to get lost..

We would rule canadia


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Well if you were around id tell some random side bitch to get lost..
> 
> We would rule canadia


Come spend a a weekend at "moms" housr

I swear we are allowed to keep the bedroom door open! 

If thay doesnt work we have the bathroom


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I concur.
> 
> If you saw me walk in them.
> 
> Youd stare evem with your bish there


She cool with me lookin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> She cool with me lookin


Will evem make nachos


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh hells yeah! Im in, you guys save me a spot in the basement fort, im cross country but i should be there in like 18hrs.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Oh hells yeah! Im in, you guys save me a spot in the basement fort, im cross country but i should be there in like 18hrs.


Im in kanata


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im in kanata


I could trll by the coin, im lower right 48, still croos country


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Ha only noobs n tards od


Kind of a cruel thing to say.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I could trll by the coin, im lower right 48, still croos country


This handjob better be worth thw wait


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This handjob better be worth thw wait


Lifechanging...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Fuckin right..
> I've seen cheap like portable looking ones for a couple k..
> I would need a built in one like that
> 
> ...


Check this place out, and sign up for the newsletter, it's like a mini-cookbook, travel log and basic construction of ovens every 2 months. I've been thinking on pulling the trigger for 2 yrs but can't quite decide which version


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Check this place out, and sign up for the newsletter, it's like a mini-cookbook, travel log and basic construction of ovens every 2 months. I've been thinking on pulling the trigger for 2 yrs but can't quite decide which version


Oh jesus just build one!! You heard @srh88 brick works easy


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Idk.. I've never done ANY sort of construction


Whered that link singlemalt?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Idk.. I've never done ANY sort of construction
> 
> 
> Whered that link singlemalt?


Look it can't look worse than what's names rock pile.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Idk.. I've never done ANY sort of construction
> 
> 
> Whered that link singlemalt?


I like the Forno Bravo ovens and community. I'd still change their oven style a little because I want a little more offset on the left so I can do breads and have a little more control with being able to knock back the fire some. So more unilateral depth, more oval than spherical.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Idk.. I've never done ANY sort of construction
> 
> 
> Whered that link singlemalt?


Confessing you never stacked bricks

I bet u stscked hot caked at waffoe gouse tho

Damn im onba roll


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Look it can't look worse than what's names rock pile.


My rock pile is pretty.

Its kinda shiny


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My rock pile is pretty.
> 
> Its kinda shiny


Yeah not yours......... damnit I don't wanna play #ruihistorian

Damnit hang on


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok it's this one:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/badass-backyards-or-chill-spots.921338/

Not shiny at all!

@StonedFarmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah not yours......... damnit I don't wanna play #ruihistorian
> 
> Damnit hang on


Lmao I understand you very well.

I am being a vit a dick testert
**tm @Gary Goodson today


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

My bad @rixk tester**


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm off to watch a vintage Dr. Kildare (with Lionel Barrymore as Dr. Gillespie), enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Oh jesus just build one!! You heard @srh88 brick works easy


I've got detailed plans, it takes a shit ton of materials, concrete, fire/foundry bricks and shit. It ain't easy and I've never claimed to be a @420God or @tangerinegreen555.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

https://www.fornobravo.com/

sorry I thought it posted earlier


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I like the Forno Bravo ovens and community. I'd still change their oven style a little because I want a little more offset on the left so I can do breads and have a little more control with being able to knock back the fire some. So more unilateral depth, more oval than spherical.


You can build them anyway you wish


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I've got detailed plans, it takes a shit ton of materials, concrete, fire/foundry bricks and shit. It ain't easy and I've never claimed to be a @420God or @tangerinegreen555.


Good crew.

I will be beer man. If you disagree I will vurn that biah down.

Lubs sf


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Lmao.

I take a smoke break ...
Sf already talkin shit


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I take a smoke break ...
> Sf already talkin shit


Not even tslking shit bro

I just want to be etoh man


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

C


qwizoking said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I take a smoke break ...
> Sf already talkin shit


Control ur socks


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Not even tslking shit bro
> 
> I just want to be etoh man


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just want to be etoh man


Fine but that's it



I don't even drink much


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Fine but that's it
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even drink much


As he sips a cupnof rum

U camt fool me.

I know u from head to base


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Kind of a cruel thing to say.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Here u go @Bublonichronic 

Sniff that and not die

Poor kid


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Heyyyy, what happened to that other thread? I was staring at the 69/London Bridge gif, sigh...


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Sure was a fast deletion


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Ya I vust up more downs then ur fyxking viweekly psychique kid.

Get a real job


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sure was a fast deletion


No one makes a doss thread about u baby


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> No one makes a doss thread about u baby


Errybody jelly


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dude i actually do raw.
> 
> Keep doing tar kiddo.
> 
> Real eyes know real lies


The tar here is 60+% more then potent enough to od on, if, of course, your a tard


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Bummer about that gif, I was almost there....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> The tar here is 60+% more then potent enough to od on, if, of course, your a tard


Then post. Ill poast a whole ki of raw coca and a ki of downs

Lets compare dicka big boy

I grab wejght u hold ur atep dads chub

Lets play


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Then post. Ill poast a whole ki of raw coca and a ki of downs
> 
> Lets compare dicka big boy
> 
> ...


Lol, u mad bro, I must have struck a chord...ahha and u though you were makin me upset


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> The tar here is 60+% more then potent enough to od on, if, of course, your a tard


Portland area I assume? 

Tar

Try ahooting. U seen mine in a spoon?

Fucking boo boo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, u mad bro, I must have struck a chord...ahha and u though you were makin me upset


U scared? 

Lets compare
U fladhed maybe 800$(I assume ur monthly) 

I got 95 k in dope to show

Lets flash


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

Your to easy, qk atleast a tough nut to crack


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Qwizo stop bein' cheap if you like pizza you NEED this!



Maybe use one of CarneSeca's outdoor ovens?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your to easy, qk atleast a tough nut to crack


Cower and run


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Unlike u this pizza stays held up


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Remember..


#crimestoppers


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Here u go @Bublonichronic
> 
> Sniff that and not die
> 
> Poor kid


Jeez SF, work on your lab technique; that snow is all over the place


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Jeez SF, work on your lab technique; that snow is all over the place


I appreciate your honesty.

I guarantee my sucky is much better


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2016)

LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Did i not post This with it

Pre bar ho lo

Straight into my naso


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Your drugs are so cute 

They wish they could be like daddy

Just Look at that adorable little blunt


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Ya csnadian and still holsing them pearls

Go on booboo 

Show me ur boom


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Your drugs are so cute
> 
> They wish they could be like daddy
> 
> Just Look at that adorable little blunt


Thats a 1 paper...

Lol

And a 1 g bag

Nothing big

Im yeading to the bar bro

Ill ahow u my tings in text


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 21, 2016)

@StonedFarmer - I would like see what "95k worth of dope" looks like.. pics pls


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @StonedFarmer - I would like see what "95k worth of dope" looks like.. pics pls


Looks like my penor


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya csnadian and still holsing them pearls
> 
> Go on booboo
> 
> Show me ur boom





I see no pearls...

It looked a little shiny till I looked at some of my dope


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @StonedFarmer - I would like see what "95k worth of dope" looks like.. pics pls


He don't got shit, dude still rolls blunts, I haven't rolled a blunt since highschool haha


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> He don't got shit, dude still rolls blunts, I haven't rolled a blunt since highschool haha


doob u steal candy bars from the gas station, there's nothing wrong with blunts.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> doob u steal candy bars from the gas station, there's nothing wrong with blunts.


Your god damn right I do, and blunts are for kids who smoke Schwag, especially flavored blunts


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I haven't rolled a blunt since highschool, which was two years ago! haha


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You really are a lame ass you know that right ?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> im also having a beer. really ive had a rough few days


Me too I like bud light platinum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> doob u steal candy bars from the gas station, there's nothing wrong with blunts.





Bublonichronic said:


> Your god damn right I do, and blunts are for kids who smoke Schwag, especially flavored blunts


Cor sure. 


You are right 

Do u have any dope to comparen

I know my blownif good but nothong like qwizo.

I have sais that before. Still better then urs bog man


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> doob u steal candy bars from the gas station, there's nothing wrong with blunts.


I qubs u. 

Id buy u a greasy dinner ay any dîner

From here till kingston crossover bruh

Ur b#1

Ur my first love


----------



## ohshitson (Sep 21, 2016)

Which one of you cock gobblers ban me ? You big homo Lou? Or did you just report me like a lil biotch


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2016)

bubblecolonic knows how to get a party started.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 21, 2016)

so that's a no on posting pics of the $95,000 dollars worth of drugs that you totally have and are not lying about?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You can build them anyway you wish


Maybe you can but I can not do masonry. That shit is way above my ability. Plus I have these great talons I don't wish to break.



pabloesqobar said:


> Maybe use one of CarneSeca's outdoor ovens?
> 
> View attachment 3786506


Damn I miss him. Beehive oven is beehive oven so yeah and adobe is good shit to build 'em out of. If I wanted tandoor I could line it with cow dung too!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> bubblecolonic knows how to get a party started.


With two large latees and an americano


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> With two large latees and an americano


americano, that's just an espresso but with a shitload of water run through.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your god damn right I do, and blunts are for kids who smoke Schwag, especially flavored blunts


you can still fill them with kind.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> americano, that's just an espresso but with a shitload of water run through.


I luba you


abe supercro said:


> you can still fill them with kind.


No it is a rule you cannot put good veggies in a baccy roll


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

ohshitson said:


> Which one of you cock gobblers ban me ? You big homo Lou? Or did you just report me like a lil biotch


well, you did kill my cat.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, you did kill my cat.


I dunno who this person is. I might steal "Big Homo Lou", though, for any (potential) future DVD releases.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> so that's a no on posting pics of the $95,000 dollars worth of drugs that you totally have and are not lying about?


Could be street value in Canadian money?




well, Sesame Street value.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Could be street value in Canadian money?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you fucker

Acknowledge me when I'm high and rambling!!
I hit you twice and no response, some people don't even get that from me 


I'm gonna go lay my head in a pillow of skama


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Hey you fucker
> 
> Acknowledge me when I'm high and rambling!!
> I hit you twice and no response, some people don't even get that from me
> ...


Lol. I'm getting there...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 21, 2016)

Lol, Sesame Street value. That sounds about right.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Pshhh..
Yo you ain't even ballin till you weigh your monopoly money

Peasants still count that shit








I roll .6-7gram personal blunts everytime I smoke.. I like the minis..
But my fav flavors are summer twist, island madness and sticky sweet.. They're are some others I'll smoke though. My strwberry from og raskal in a strawberry swisher.. Can't beat that shit

So idk why blunts are for hs.. I put dank in an


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Sesame Street value.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

But y'all leave my sock alone!!

It's ok sf

They just don't know


----------



## ohshitson (Sep 21, 2016)

Un ban me now, or I'm going to grassshitty


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

ohshitson said:


> Un ban me now, or I'm going to grassshitty


I will ban you so hard if you DONT go to grass shitty


----------



## ohshitson (Sep 21, 2016)

I'll do it...I'm goin


----------



## ohshitson (Sep 21, 2016)

Alright fine, see ya later sucka fishes


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

ohshitson said:


> I'll do it...I'm goin


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @bu$hleaguer
> 
> I make thing crust pizza a lot with a neopolitan style
> 
> ...


You probably stretched the dough too thin in one spot, or put too much sauce on it and it glopped that one part of the crust down, making it soggy. Those would be my first two thoughts. Remember sauce slides inwards, so leave the very center of the pie with a thinner layer than the crusts.

Higher temps will make it crispier too, but it's all about the ratio of dough to sauce to cheese to temp. 

Too little sauce will dry out and taste kinda heavy, too much sauce will stay soppy but taste sweeter, too high a temp will make your dough uncooked under the sauce but crisp the dough on the stone, too low a temp just plain sucks. Remember less is always more on a pizza with regards to any toppings.


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2016)

ohshitson said:


> Un ban me now, or I'm going to grassshitty


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You probably stretched the dough too thin in one spot, or put too much sauce on it and it glopped that one part of the crust down, making it soggy. Those would be my first two thoughts. Remember sauce slides inwards, so leave the very center of the pie with a thinner layer than the crusts.
> 
> Higher temps will make it crispier too, but it's all about the ratio of dough to sauce to cheese to temp.
> 
> Too little sauce will dry out and taste kinda heavy, too much sauce will stay soppy but taste sweeter, too high a temp will make your dough uncooked under the sauce but crisp the dough on the stone, too low a temp just plain sucks. Remember less is always more on a pizza with regards to any toppings.


I kinds solved it with a stone heated for an hour and only broiling.

Will try ur tips.

Im available to accept anal as a oayment fri-sun

Thanka so much dude.

Can i be a prep cook for u

Edit: your explanation explains alot.

Will updatewith new pics. Still at bar


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

I work for handjobs and pretzels


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> But y'all leave my sock alone!!
> 
> It's ok sf
> 
> They just don't know


Atleast u understand me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

ohshitson said:


> I'll do it...I'm goin


Yo is this dick taster??

Wtf why u banned bro?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 21, 2016)

What did I miss?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> What did I miss?


Everything
I already tagged you... I don't wanna hear it


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2016)

Is that great?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> What did I miss?


I miataled names.

Appoligies


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

heh heh heh



heh


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Everything
> I already tagged you... I don't wanna hear it


I was busy today. I had to run and go get bubblegum back from Phil because he was too fat to bring it to me. Then I chopped it to hell and made clones and did other various tasks in the grow room. Been sober since Monday, no beer or cigs. Been smoking tons of weed and kief though.


Edit: by choice, I'm really trying to quit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> heh heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> heh


Stahp


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was busy today. I had to run and go get bubblegum back from Phil because he was too fat to bring it too me. Then I chopped it to hell and made clones and did other various tasks in the grow room. Been sober since Monday, no beer or cigs. Been smoking tons of weed and kief though.


Do not call phil fat.

He is lovably adorable


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 10, 2016)

................................... .............Loading Erection...
.............................


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3801560 View attachment 3801548 View attachment 3801561 View attachment 3801562


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3801612


If the wine is for drinking, then 4/5 of like. If it's going to be cooked in, then 5/5 like.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> If the wine is for drinking, then 4/5 of like. If it's going to be cooked in, then 5/5 like.


For cooking, of course. The deeper the red the better when it comes to my beef, lamb, and goat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2016)

5/5
edit: +1 for the goat


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> +1 for the goat


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 19, 2016)

say a Novena, friends
_PM me for special pricing on Rosaries blessed by the Saint. Note:These are not the "special" beads. These will be "produced" in the near future. Bless_


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 23, 2016)

This chick makes bomb Italian subs at the pizza place right down the st. I've only really seen her face before but today she was out cleaning in of course yoga pants. As I'm admiring this little snack I notice her shirt... Class of 16'

Tha fuck!?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> This chick makes bomb Italian subs at the pizza place right down the st. I've only really seen her face before but today she was out cleaning in of course yoga pants. As I'm admiring this little snack I notice her shirt... Class of 16'
> 
> Tha fuck!?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2016)

Who's ready for the walking dead?!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Ever lose a bottle of wine?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who's ready for the walking dead?!
> View attachment 3812554


 Me! I spoke to our friendly neighborhood treadmill salesman.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ever lose a bottle of wine?


 That can be such a headache


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That can be such a headache


ikr


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who's ready for the walking dead?!
> View attachment 3812554


Hell, yes! Who do you think is getting their brains bashed in???


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Hell, yes! Who do you think is getting their brains bashed in???


I really think it's gonna be glen, but I'll be so as if it is.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Hell, yes! Who do you think is getting their brains bashed in???


It's Daryl, right? You can see his blanket/personal effects among the gore....could be a ruse, though, of course.

I'm current with the comic storyline, so I'm just waiting for the show to catch up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)

Post #6000


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's Daryl, right? You can see his blanket/personal effects among the gore....could be a ruse, though, of course.
> 
> I'm current with the comic storyline, so I'm just waiting for the show to catch up.


I don't think there is any way it's Daryl. At least I hope it's not.


No matter who it is I'm probably not gonna be happy about it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Post #6000


Your birthday AND 6000 posts right on it's heels (great choice, although Bailey Jay has my heart)! You are living right


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I really think it's gonna be glen, but I'll be so as if it is.


Could be Glen, but I wouldn't really care. He's already supposed to be dead, that was a cheap trick last season. I think Lou is right, Daryl. That'd suck. If it's Maggie it would brutally change the tone of the show. Because that would be it for the baby, and you'd have to take out Glen as that boy would go insane. It's gonna be the trough scene all over again, and that scene changed me as a person...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Could be Glen, but I wouldn't really care. He's already supposed to be dead, that was a cheap trick last season. I think Lou is right, Daryl. That'd suck. If it's Maggie it would brutally change the tone of the show. Because that would be it for the baby, and you'd have to take out Glen as that boy would go insane. It's gonna be the trough scene all over again, and that scene changed me as a person...


Daryl hasn't really got any 'story arcs' to see to completion, and he was written *for* the show, so it seems feasible. After Hershel and Tyrese I nearly bailed, to be honest.

Gonna be an interesting season either way...



Spoiler


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 13, 2016)

Say High to the super moon.
B.right out tonight.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2016)

I really hope they didn't fuck up the live action version of ghost in the shell. The trailer looks good. I'll be ok as long as they didn't change the story and it seems on point so far. 




I am excited to see a modern version of a beloved classic. I'd also love to see a live action version of Appleseed. That was a really good story imo. 




After watching both trailers I realized that apparently, jumping off of tall buildings is the cool thing to do in an anime movie lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 15, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I really hope they didn't fuck up the live action version of ghost in the shell. The trailer looks good. I'll be ok as long as they didn't change the story and it seems on point so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I have seen it should be really good. 

Although most that go in the dirextion of anime to live are shit. 

Hopefully this will be different. The show was tops m80


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 15, 2016)

The live action version of prison school is fucking hilarious, looks like they are gonna try their best to do ghost justice as well......they better or face a huge nerd wrath


----------



## srh88 (Nov 15, 2016)

i need this


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd flip the pizza so the toppings are inside; otherwise you'll end up with pepperoni and cheese grease up to the eyebrows


----------



## srh88 (Nov 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd flip the pizza so the toppings are inside; otherwise you'll end up with pepperoni and cheese grease up to the eyebrows


genius


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 15, 2016)

Where's the finish line in this race?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 15, 2016)

Heart attack?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2016)

Just got me a little early bday present, someone priced it wrong at 109$ when it should have been 250 so I had to get it
 
You know that's a sexy watch


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just got me a little early bday present, someone priced it wrong at 109$ when it should have been 250 so I had to get it
> View attachment 3831959
> You know that's a sexy watch


That will go nice with the neck beard and female terrorist glasses.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What up odanksta. Still living in your brothers basement? Lol
> 
> Still jacking off to those UFC posters?
> 
> Should I lube my dick up first or do you want it rough and dry like last time?


That's fucked up, I never get a choice!


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just got me a little early bday present, someone priced it wrong at 109$ when it should have been 250 so I had to get it
> View attachment 3831959
> You know that's a sexy watch


Aren't hands supposed to be wider than wrists?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Aren't hands supposed to be wider than wrists?


Aren't wrists supposed to be wider than toothpicks?


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 16, 2016)

Aren't wrist supposed to be wider than... uhm... fack! I got nothing.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Aren't wrists supposed to be wider than toothpicks?


Those toothpicks will still break faces so watch it..lol first my wrist are to big then theyr to small y'all are grasping at straws now, it's really kinda pathetic


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Knock it off retard


He signed up to the forum ten years ago! He has internet forum tenure!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just got me a little early bday present, someone priced it wrong at 109$ when it should have been 250 so I had to get it
> View attachment 3831959
> You know that's a sexy watch


Clearly it was marked down because it's missing the numbers....


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What up odanksta. Still living in your brothers basement? Lol
> 
> Still jacking off to those UFC posters?
> 
> Should I lube my dick up first or do you want it rough and dry like last time?


LOL UFC posters... on point BZ


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 16, 2016)

UFC. Ultimate Fisting Club.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Those toothpicks will still break faces so watch it..lol first my wrist are to big then theyr to small y'all are grasping at straws now, it's really kinda pathetic


You use your wrist to hit people...

Wait 
What


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Clearly it was marked down because it's missing the numbers....


That gave me a good laugh. 

Breaking into a bottle of el dorado 12 while cooking food and playing mario kart. 

Mario kart ia some fun shit. 

Anyone remember monkey ball? It was a fun game imho


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Rolled another blunt drinking my leaning monster


I went to leave and put it in my cup holder..



Found these I didn't know where there...(i found 7)

Got back to the trao and ate a few more


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Those toothpicks will still break faces so watch it..lol first my wrist are to big then theyr to small y'all are grasping at straws now, it's really kinda pathetic


My wiener is wider than your wrist.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You use your wrist to hit people...
> 
> Wait
> What


Yea your wrist is a big part of throwing a punch and not breaking anything


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea your wrist is a big part of throwing a punch and not breaking anything


We all saw you struggling to hold your phone up for your selfie, go play wrista-cuffs with kratos.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea your wrist is a big part of throwing a punch and not breaking anything


Your 45kg after a massive bukkake...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> We all saw you struggling to hold your phone up for your selfie, go play wrista-cuffs with kratos.


I love people who think I can't fight cause I'm small, I usually like to embarrass them the most


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

I see you've gotten your confidence back, early bday indeed


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I love people who think I can't fight cause I'm small, I usually like to embarrass them the most


Did your eye doctor see your wrist and decide to give you the lady glasses?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't hate cause I'm not a fatty, besides I prolly got more hair on my arm then you do your chest


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't hate cause I'm not a fatty, besides I prolly got more hair on my NECK then you do your chest


Fixed it for you


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That's fucked up, I never get a choice!


lol!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea your wrist is a big part of throwing a punch and not breaking anything


Lol! Really dude? We saw the pics of you. 

4'10" 97 pounds soaking wet. 

A little late to be trying the "tough guy" Internet routine.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Really dude? We saw the pics of you.
> 
> 4'10" 97 pounds soaking wet.
> 
> A little late to be trying the "tough guy" Internet routine.


I said almost the same weight at 45kg and instead of soaking wet i used after a massive bukkake. 

You are awfully close to the line of plagiarism. 

I still lold because its true.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I said almost the same weight at 45kg and instead of soaking wet i used after a massive bukkake.
> 
> You are awfully close to the line of plagiarism.
> 
> I still lold because its true.


Oh. i usually skip over your posts cuz they read something like this:

Hdbaj jsjn Kansas ha is jsjshs dish khans jab shahs jsjshs band


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I said almost the same weight at 45kg and instead of soaking wet i used after a massive bukkake.
> 
> You are awfully close to the line of plagiarism.
> 
> I still lold because its true.


He loves bukkake. Word on the street is his glasses aren't even prescription. Bukkake safety shades.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hdbaj jsjn Kansas ha is jsjshs dish khans jab shahs jsjshs band


Dang I can't believe you just said that. Hope noone catches that


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Really dude? We saw the pics of you.
> 
> 4'10" 97 pounds soaking wet.
> 
> A little late to be trying the "tough guy" Internet routine.


He's only soaking wet because I peed on him


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I said almost the same weight at 45kg and instead of soaking wet i used after a massive bukkake.
> 
> You are awfully close to the line of plagiarism.
> 
> I still lold because its true.


I read over because it was in kg I figured you where talking about drugs


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> He loves bukkake. Word on the street is his glasses aren't even prescription. Bukkake safety shades.


 
Found him.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Really dude? We saw the pics of you.
> 
> 4'10" 97 pounds soaking wet.
> 
> A little late to be trying the "tough guy" Internet routine.


5 11 155, nice try...I would destroy your old fat ass


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> 5 11 155, nice try...I would destroy your old fat ass


yeah! @Bob Zmuda ... you old fuck!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh. i usually skip over your posts cuz they read something like this:
> 
> Hdbaj jsjn Kansas ha is jsjshs dish khans jab shahs jsjshs band


I've been doing better lately, although it does get a little iffy sometimes.



Indagrow said:


> I read over because it was in kg I figured you where talking about drugs


I blame Canada for that one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey Bob, will you buy me some beer, I don't have the ID


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Bob, will you buy me some beer, I don't have the ID


bobs that cool grandpa ive always wanted to bang hookers and do cocaine with


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> He loves bukkake. Word on the street is his glasses aren't even prescription. Bukkake safety shades.


He went with the feminine glasses for a reason


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> bobs that cool grandpa ive always wanted to bang hookers and do cocaine with


Yeah, he's damn cool for an old fucker. He gave me about 20 of those little airline liquors


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Or maybe it's SM that's the old fat ass, maybe bobs a young fat ass(even worse)


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, he's damn cool for an old fucker. He gave me about 20 of those little airline liquors


lol my actual grandpa when i was a kid we'd go visit him in the mountains. he'd give me a beer and a shot of crown royal everytime i went up there. doesnt sound like much, but when youre under 10, itwas enough to keep me out of his hair for awhile. id be buzzed up walking through the woods


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Or maybe it's SM that's the old fat ass, maybe bobs a young fat ass(even worse)


you sound upset.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you sound upset.


What are you a fatty too? To much time on RIU with your internet buddies ?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> What are you a fatty too? To much time on RIU with your internet buddies ?


dude im so.. so fat. why are you upset? is it the tiny wrists/hands or the lady glasses? i think you got a good style going. the lady glasses really pull the whole junky neckbeard vibe together


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

lol why would I care if your stupid and think theyr women's glasses ? And that I have more facial hair than you? Or that I'm skinnier then you ? Don't sound like things that would upset me..ever since I posted my pick you fags been jockin me I don't know if it's jealousy or just some kind of homo thing going on I'm not a psychologist i don't know, but I assure you I don't care


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> lol why would I care if your stupid and think theyr women's glasses ? And that I have more facial hair than you? Or that I'm skinnier then you ? Don't sound like things that would upset me..ever since I posted my pick you fags been jockin me I don't know if it's jealousy or just some kind of homo thing going on I'm not a psychologist i don't know, but I assure you I don't care


you should care. everyone thats commented on your shit has a higher paying job than being a cashier. most of us wouldnt even wake up for your hourly. but those are definitely chick glasses. my grandma has the same ones


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you should care. everyone thats commented on your shit has a higher paying job than being a cashier. most of us wouldnt even wake up for your hourly. but those are definitely chick glasses. my grandma has the same ones


Money doesn't buy happiness...I pity you if you think it does... just ask superballer suicidal numbskull SF


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Money doesn't buy happiness...I pity you if you think it does... just ask superballer suicidal numbskull SF


come on man.. youre shooting dope and snorting xannies and telling me money doesnt buy happiness?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> come on man.. youre shooting dope and snorting xannies and telling me money doesnt buy happiness?


Money busy drugs, yes...I like to do drugs yes...but would be equally happy without them


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh noes I am suicidal at times  

I am usually very happy all the time. Its ok keep shooting up bth. Your the type id give a spot to and charge 20 bucks a day until my money came back. 

You have effeminate features that are accentuated by those glasses.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh noes I am suicidal at times
> 
> I am usually very happy all the time. Its ok keep shooting up bth. Your the type id give a spot to and charge 20 bucks a day until my money came back.
> 
> You have effeminate features that are accentuated by those glasses.


Your the type I'd get to front me as much as I could, then never pay you back LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> come on man.. youre shooting dope and snorting xannies and telling me money doesnt buy happiness?


Hes shooting tar. The lowest forms of all h

Id keep flashing this raw ecp but he will claim its rerocked tar... LoL the kicker is he SNORTS zanny


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hes shooting tar. The lowest forms of all h
> 
> Id keep flashing this raw ecp but he will claim its rerocked tar... LoL the kicker is he SNORTS zanny


i dont know much about it.. im not into it. i dont like nodding off. not spending my money to fall asleep.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your the type I'd get to front me as much as I could, then never pay you back LOL


LeL sure ya would

Wanna see more watches. Not one is under 1k. Dont worry 2 weeks till your welly cheque arrives!

200 a g all day homie.

Fsct is you cant afford what i got. Bth lofuckinl


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

Will the thread get locked? Let's find out.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i dont know much about it.. im not into it. i dont like nodding off. not spending my money to fall asleep.


Ya bth is the low of low man. Shooting it is a death wish on the circulatory system


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Will the thread get locked? Let's find out.


i hope not i like jabber jibberin.. how was your trip?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Enjoy your bth and similac lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i hope not i like jabber jibberin.. how was your trip?


It was ok. The goodwill stores I went to didn't have much. I got a couple of those chinese dragon/dog statues for $15 for the pair, they are pretty large and weigh around 20lbs or so. Then I bought a couple books at the other goodwill and am now the proud owner of Sun Tzu's Art of War for 99 cents. Everything else was super high priced.

$50-$60 items at a goodwill just ain't right and I'm not talking furniture.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm going to paint the statues later too because that rattle can black someone used looks pretty bad.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> It was ok. The goodwill stores I went to didn't have much. I got a couple of those chinese dragon/dog statues for $15 for the pair, they are pretty large and weigh around 20lbs or so. Then I bought a couple books at the other goodwill and am now the proud owner of Sun Tzu's Art of War for 99 cents. Everything else was super high priced.
> 
> $50-$60 items at a goodwill just ain't right and I'm not talking furniture.


art of war is a good book.. nice find man.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm going to paint the statues later too because that rattle can black someone used looks pretty bad.


what are they made out of?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what are they made out of?


Concrete. At least that's what it looks like, and they are heavy for their size.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Concrete. At least that's what it looks like, and they are heavy for their size.


nice.. throw em in some muriatic acid and that paint will wipe right off. just watch your eyes lol. lowes and depot sell it.. it wont eat the concrete. just dilute it a bit. and dunk em in a tub of water when youre done and itll neutralize the acid


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice.. throw em in some muriatic acid and that paint will wipe right off. just watch your eyes lol. lowes and depot sell it.. it wont eat the concrete. just dilute it a bit. and dunk em in a tub of water when youre done and itll neutralize the acid


Actually the paint isn't that thick and I sorta want it to shade the nooks and crannies on the statue when I paint it gold.

I'll take some before and after pics when I'm done.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Actually the paint isn't that thick and I sorta want it to shade the nooks and crannies on the statue when I paint it gold.
> 
> I'll take some before and after pics when I'm done.


nice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice




They are about a foot tall.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

SF let's use some simple common sense here....the shit you posted was a light grey color no? And what color is pure dope ? White...so if someone had pure dope they'll likely cut it with somthing, you guessed it white, not somthing black to make it grey....but let's say you have some BTH and cut it with somthing white what do you get? That's right a grey looking dope...so what do you most likely have ?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 3832456
> 
> They are about a foot tall.


thats serious.. nice detail. going to be sick finished. great find


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Lab grade heroin would ve a crystalline powder. Impurities can accoubt for colour in most substances. Did you know good molly loooks just like shards of glass? I got some of thay too. 

Broken down this shit is white but the exterior is a off coloured white. Keep telling me how bad my drugs are like you even have a clue. Just like how srh is fat and bob is old. You hold no ground in this argu ement

Bth is infamous for being the dirtiest shit out there and is almost non existant on my side of tye country. Seen it 4 times in my span of using. That is not to say iy is all garbage either. 

Methyl fent is more common than bth here. Please enlighten me some more. 

Your a goof 

You talked about a 200 dollar watch being marksd wrong. LoL i probably piss out that in metabolites each morning hot rod. 

Hows the gas station treating you?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Are you tryn to say your shits not cut ?face it your shits garbage dude, grey dope ha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hit me right in the feels hot rod.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

It's my understanding it's your shit attitude that make people 'jock' you, you just loaded the gun with that basic selfie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Keep bringing up the suicidal like you even have a clue about me.

Ya people do care which is why I took myself to the hospital before I could be an idiot. 

I should go pull up your money missing from register posts, then again it goes missing how many more times 4? Clear as day to anyone with half a brain you stole it. Or maybe they realised they could con you over n over. 

Again how much do you make an hour?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Also hot rod. Your watch is cheap as fuck and I wouldnt even be seen looking at it. 

My shoes are worthvthat much. Smfh


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Best to just sink into the couch


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best to just sink into the couch


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I want him to kill himself, would bring me much joy, and many others I'm sure


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


>


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bubbling colon style


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm actually a great person, loved by many people...I just don't like bullies and if I can convince one to kill themselves I am happy, but theyr deleting my post to protect your feelings now baby girl see ya later


Convince me lmfao

my feelings dont need protected. Fact is I take pride in not being a welfare rat working behind the register day in and day out

Again how much you make an hour? Scared to answer it seems. 

I wouldnt want to admit it either. 

As srh said most of us wouldnt even leave the house for that pay.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Agreed real talk


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Convince me lmfao
> 
> my feelings dont need protected. Fact is I take pride in not being a welfare rat working behind the register day in and day out
> 
> ...


hes just saving up for that sweet new hair cut


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Convince me lmfao
> 
> my feelings dont need protected. Fact is I take pride in not being a welfare rat working behind the register day in and day out
> 
> ...


Bro. He litterally makes a less than a 10th what I do an hr


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3832564 View attachment 3832565
> 
> 
> Bubbling colon style


Schniiiiff


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hes just saving up for that sweet new hair cut


Post of the day.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Convince me lmfao
> 
> my feelings dont need protected. Fact is I take pride in not being a welfare rat working behind the register day in and day out
> 
> ...


Currently 12$ But like I said I don't care about money it serves a purpose other then that I could care less...and I'm not in welfare you guys live in this fantasy world literally everything you say to or about me is false it's really sad tbh


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3832564 View attachment 3832565
> 
> 
> Bubbling colon style


I see you like doin it that way now, lol I remember the first time you did it the next day were talkin about how you passed out...glad I could learn ya somthin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Currently 12$ But like I said I don't care about money it serves a purpose other then that I could care less...and I'm not in welfare you guys live in this fantasy world literally everything you say to or about me is false it's really sad tbh


Quiz whats that line you always say when someone says this "said every broke nigga ever" yaaa


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Currently 12$ But like I said I don't care about money it serves a purpose other then that I could care less...and I'm not in welfare you guys live in this fantasy world literally everything you say to or about me is false it's really sad tbh


Pretty sure that's literally the only reason anyone cares about money.. It's purpose 

But very humble and giving of you to do the kind of work you do for the greater good


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

I wish


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Currently 12$ But like I said I don't care about money it serves a purpose other then that I could care less...and I'm not in welfare you guys live in this fantasy world literally everything you say to or about me is false it's really sad tbh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Currently 12$ But like I said I don't care about money it serves a purpose other then that I could care less...and I'm not in welfare you guys live in this fantasy world literally everything you say to or about me is false it's really sad tbh


So what you buying your mom for christmas? 

She needs more then just a card and a hug from a welfsre rat. 

12 whole dollars. Smh 

I think my neice makes mkre then you and shes 15


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Reave me arone


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Quiz whats that line you always say when someone says this "said every broke nigga ever" yaaa


I'm not materialistic never have been, this watch is like the only thing Iv bought for myself, aside from my motorcycle


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hes just saving up for that sweet new hair cut


That's funny kinda does look like me


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not materialistic never have been, this watch is like the only thing Iv bought for myself, aside from my motorcycle


Buddy just take a lap, you just reaffirmed your mom has bought you everything else in your life


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not materialistic never have been, this watch is like the only thing Iv bought for myself, aside from my motorcycle


Because you cant afford anything.

Your mom must be so happy her son disnt getvher anything because hes not materialistic


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Buddy just take a lap, you just reaffirmed your mom has bought you everything else in your life


Again wrong, man you guys claim to make all this money but literally everything you say is wrong


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Why sad?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Because you cant afford anything.
> 
> Your mom must be so happy her son disnt getvher anything because hes not materialistic


Imagine if he knew what I did for a living and how much I make.. At least I get weekends off.. Such hard work


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Again wrong, man you guys claim to make all this money but literally everything you say is wrong


You seem like a cool kid


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Wasn't he flashing money (which we all called bs)
And he gets his glasses frames out the "free" barrel they have


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> You seem like a cool kid



نظارته الإرهابية المؤنث


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wasn't he flashing money (which we all called bs)
> And he gets his glasses frames out the "free" barrel they have


Why wouldn't I get the frames covered by my insurance ?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why wouldn't I get the frames covered by my insurance ?


Because your not sure if they're male frames and everyone's head is a dif shape 
Which is why when you asked opinion on pic. Your glasses that didn't fit was the first thing I pointed out


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why wouldn't I get the frames covered by my insurance ?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wasn't he flashing money (which we all called bs)
> And he gets his glasses frames out the "free" barrel they have


Yes he posted a pic of money and the bth with a needle. 

I tried educating him on the the difference of ecp and bth a few pages ago. 

I evem asked why lemon juice is needed to break it down. He doesnt understand chemistry in the alightest. 

I exolained colour is from either contaminants/poor synthesis or cut. Also explained lab grade would ve a crystaline substance using molly as an example of amazing product tainted by improper washing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Because your not sure if they're male frames and everyone's head is a dif shape
> Which is why when you asked opinion on pic. Your glasses that didn't fit was the first thing I pointed out


Also females glasses which multiple people have told him.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why wouldn't I get the frames covered by my insurance ?


He must enjoy This

This what happens when you start talkin shit to me(Sf my sock you know this)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ecp aka #4 is normally an off colour of white and thay doesnt imply its uncut nor does it indicate what cut is in it. 

Even reasonable and said not all bth is garbage but it certainly is not good for intravenous


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Also females glasses which multiple people have told him.


Except theyr not, lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Reave me arone
> View attachment 3832570


that hsouldnt happen....ill send word.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> He must enjoy This
> 
> This what happens when you start talkin shit to me(Sf my sock you know this)


I enjoy watching a bunch of lames think that cause they team up on a Internet forum theyr cool, or somthing, when one if you I'd such a loser he wants to kill him self lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Except theyr not, lol


You posted saying you werent sure if they were or not. They just came out of a bin of mixed nales and females


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes I go through bouts of depression aaaaand

No wonder this chick ignores you


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> that hsouldnt happen....ill send word.


I zoomed in.. But yeah help them out with the English


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I zoomed in.. But yeah help them out with the English


ya we have some non english advertisers,


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I zoomed in.. But yeah help them out with the English


Are they invading?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yes I go through bouts of depression aaaaand
> 
> No wonder this chick ignores you


It's 1 girl, there are plenty others you can't win em all


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> It's 1 girl, there are plenty others you can't win em all


So you enjoy targeting people who are struggling with major depression and use that specifically?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Are they invading?


Always

Good to see the site is doing well though, I like to think I help..

But I think a lot of crazy shit


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> So you enjoy targeting people who are struggling with major depression and use that specifically?


He's a piece of shit , just cause a couple pathetic people who live on the internet group together don't change that


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> He's a piece of shit , just cause a couple pathetic people who live on the internet group together don't change that


Sf is my sock. You already know we're the same person


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> He's a piece of shit , just cause a couple pathetic people who live on the internet group together don't change that


I've only seen cooking,cats, coke and drinking stories out of SF. Unless you know of some skeletons I think he just hurt your feelers somehow.. Not a pos?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Me and Sf do us


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

The face of the cat in the bottom picture is absolutely priceless


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

But you already know this her beauty shot


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I've only seen cooking,cats, coke and drinking stories out of SF. Unless you know of some skeletons I think he just hurt your feelers somehow.. Not a pos?


Then your a fucking idiot man, he engages me talkin shit every time, he's a bully and a piece of shit and I think he knows it that's why even he wants himself to die...it's all right in front if you and you decide to team up with him so in my mind your a fucking pos too


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Aww I wants a kitten!



Bublonichronic said:


> Then your a fucking idiot man, he engages me talkin shit every time, he's a bully and a piece of shit and I think he knows it that's why even he wants himself to die...it's all right in front if you and you decide to team up with him so in my mind your a fucking pos too


Lol sf is sweet, you must have him mistaken for someone else. Your meltdown is funny tho.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Aww I wants a kitten!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol sf is sweet, you must have him mistaken for someone else. Your meltdown is funny tho.


Lol hardly a meltdown


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Then your a fucking idiot man, he engages me talkin shit every time, he's a bully and a piece of shit and I think he knows it that's why even he wants himself to die...it's all right in front if you and you decide to team up with him so in my mind your a fucking pos too


How many restraining orders have been filed against you? Just curious.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol hardly a meltdown


I can feel the heat from here


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How many restraining orders have been filed against you? Just curious.


Not a single one, but I'm guessing you've got a few


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol hardly a meltdown


Sf is mean bully, sniffle sniffle.. and my wrists r strong n thick. My glasses r manly... My watch..


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bout time tomcat


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Sf is mean bully, sniffle sniffle.. and my wrists r strong n thick. My glasses r manly... My watch..


Aww boo hop now I'm sad  I'm gonna go kill myself


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not a single one, but I'm guessing you've got a few


Why is that?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Why is that?


Your stalker mentality


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I've only seen cooking,cats, coke and drinking stories out of SF. Unless you know of some skeletons I think he just hurt your feelers somehow.. Not a pos?


That is my life in a nutshell. 


qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3832633
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really great picture. Id say your good with the camera but we all know shed look good anyways,


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Bout time tomcat


I was scrubbing semen off my towels, u know for the selfie later.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your stalker mentality


How have I stalked you? Unless you think any notice of you is stalking; in which case you are a classic textbook paranoid narcissist


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I was scrubbing semen off my towels, u know for the selfie later.


LoLwas it him who had the cum stained pillows?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I was scrubbing semen off my towels, u know for the selfie later.


You know it wasn't in his earlier selfie


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I was scrubbing semen off my towels, u know for the selfie later.


Now your commin at me with two accounts n liking your own post tommy boy? You really are pathetic


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

This thread is pretty good reads.

When ithers come online they will have pages of good materiala to sift through. How many posts got deleted?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoLwas it him who had the cum stained pillows?


Bath towels


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Now your commin at me with two accounts n liking your own post tommy boy? You really are pathetic


Wat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hes 2feet ahorter then his door hot damn

His head is at the hook


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

For reference


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Wat


He thinks you are one of Qwizo's socks . This boy is becoming entertaining


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Someone please photoshop that phone into a penis! 

Where is gary when i need some dick


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hes 2feet ahorter then his door hot damn
> 
> His head is at the hook


Come on out to Vegas when u off house arrest in ur moms basemen richy rich I'll show you what a chump you are


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

All 3 of us are socks


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> For referenceView attachment 3832642


Ahhh. Napoleon syndrome, it all makes sense


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Come on out to Vegas when u off house arrest in ur moms basemen richy rich I'll show you what a chump you are


Lmao


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He thinks you are one of Qwizo's socks . This boy is becoming entertaining


Lol Im the reelest.. watta dork.


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Come on out to Vegas when u off house arrest in ur moms basemen richy rich I'll show you what a chump you are


Clearly not a meltdown..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lmao


Im dead serious, I would love to see you face to face and watch you try and talk some shit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

This whole aite is really just a handful of people. Mainy owns 78.652%


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Im dead serious, I would love to see you face to face and watch you try and talk some shit


I would wreck you


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Im dead serious, I would love to see you face to face and watch you try and talk some shit


Yeah, kung fu the muthafuckas


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I would wreck you


Open challenge any time buddy, all you gotta do is show up


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Open challenge any time buddy, all you gotta do is show up


Alright whats your address


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2016)

Penis.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Im dead serious, I would love to see you face to face and watch you try and talk some shit


Dude ive put up my bars i drink at, the intersections even. 

Save up and come on down. Ill even let u try some drugs.

If i was to go anywhere I amgoing to florida and stopping to see aome peeps. Vegas is a shithole. I have been there

Im in Toronto we can meet at four corners in galloway


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Im dead serious, I would love to see you face to face and watch you try and talk some shit


What's wrong bud? You wanna talk or something?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Alright whats your address


Lol, when you show u got the balls to come I'll give you the addy


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Attention RIU shoppers. Meltdown on aisle 137. Please watch your step, the floors are wet.
Thank you for shopping RIU


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Here I'm going to sleep. Gotta be up at 4.

If you want my number or address ask Tc or Sf
We can work something oit..Where I kick your ass and all


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, when you show u got the balls to come I'll give you the addy


Lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Here I'm going to sleep. Gotta be up at 4.
> 
> If you want my number or address ask Tc or Sf
> We can work something oit..Where I kick your ads and all


Lol, like I said all you gotta do is show me your serious and come here


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh man. This has turned emotional real quick


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

Y


StonedFarmer said:


> Oh man. This has turned emotional real quick


Who's emotional? You talk shit behind a computer I say if you want to come on down n talk some shit to my face I'd gladly meet up with you


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Yo this aint a meltdown...
























But I'm going to kill everyone& burn this puppy down!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, like I said all you gotta do is show me your serious and come here


That's how @Iloveskywalkerog became famous


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Here I'm going to sleep. Gotta be up at 4.
> 
> If you want my number or address ask Tc or Sf
> We can work something oit..Where I kick your ass and all



Yes!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, like I said all you gotta do is show me your serious and come here


Yet you were too scared to give addy 

Lotta people know mine.

Anyway for real good night folks.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Open challenge any time buddy, all you gotta do is show up


Fight kratos that's easy money for you.. You can donate it to a charity if your not interested in the cash

Maybe one that focuses on not putting impoverished children in frames that make them well you know..


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Fight kratos that's easy money for you.. You can donate it to a charity if your not interested in the cash
> 
> Maybe one that focuses on *not putting impoverished children in frames that make them well you know*..


insecure paranoid narcissistic syndrome?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Y
> 
> Who's emotional? You talk shit behind a computer I say if you want to come on down n talk some shit to my face I'd gladly meet up with you


I gave u an exact spot. You just camt afford a ticket


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Fight kratos that's easy money for you.. You can donate it to a charity if your not interested in the cash
> 
> Maybe one that focuses on not putting impoverished children in frames that make them well you know..


Lol you win this thread


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I gave u an exact spot. You just camt afford a ticket


You can right, so come on down buddy


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You can right, so come on down buddy


Let's fight random people from the internet! Yeah!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

In his defense, I'd be pretty foul tempered too if I was near 30yr, working for $12/hr at a gas station in Vegas with those glasses


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Let's fight random people from the internet! Yeah!


I'm just a little guy remember what you got to lose


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> In his defense, I'd be pretty foul tempered too if I was near 30yr, working for $12/hr at a gas station in Vegas with those glasses


Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

A little part of him dies after he's gassed up a little hottie and she drives away giggling


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 16, 2016)

What I thought, bunch of pussies have fun jerkin each other off I got shit to do I'll see ya later


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm just a little guy remember what you got to lose


My business.. my freedom. What is there to gain? I'm not trying to beat up a junky. From your pics you're doing a good enough job of beating yourself up. Grow the fuck up. Everyone in here talking about fighting someone they never met. It's dumb as fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2016)

has there been a pic posted of bublonicdickless yet?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> has there been a pic posted of bublonicdickless yet?


Yep. Cum stained towel and all


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> has there been a pic posted of bublonicdickless yet?


back a page or 2


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Pay particular attention to the bath towels hanging


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> My business.. my freedom. What is there to gain? I'm not trying to beat up a junky. From your pics you're doing a good enough job of beating yourself up. Grow the fuck up. Everyone in here talking about fighting someone they never met. It's dumb as fuck


LoL this is pretty accurate. 

Needs more cat pics in here


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

Class


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 16, 2016)

Whatchu trying to say tc?


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Whatchu trying to say tc?


Lol forgot were not on line.. hehe. Class for the semens on the bath towels..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2016)

sunni said:


>


Looks happy and healthy.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Looks happy and healthy.


yup hes a little chunky monkey 17.8 lns at 6months which is 50% average little taller than average, but hes good ^_^


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

sunni said:


>


Finally, I see the lil guy! Cutie forsure!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Finally, I see the lil guy! Cutie forsure!


I was going to say a heart breaker.


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

I lied when I said I didn't want a baby...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Im dead serious, I would love to see you face to face and watch you try and talk some shit


Yo dood let's fight brah.

Lmao. I honestly feel sad for you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I lied when I said I didn't want a baby...


They are cool when they get a little bigger. I took my boy deer hunting the first time this week and really enjoyed it. He was quiet the whole time. Just got to work on the sitting still part. I think he did great for 6.


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> They are cool when they get a little bigger. I took my boy deer hunting the first time this week and really enjoyed it. He was quiet the whole time. Just got to work on the sitting still part. I think he did great for 6.



Legit!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 17, 2016)

Where are the kids downloading music from these days?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

@srh88 @mr sunshine

Lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @srh88 @mr sunshine
> View attachment 3832855
> Lol


They are going to make it to the super bowl and play romo and lose.. horribly


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> They are going to make it to the super bowl and play romo and lose.. horribly


Lol fuck you, but I was kinda thinking that too


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2016)

What the fuck is wrong with people on here

Edit : growan got me good man


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2016)

Salads are now called vegetable orgies. Pass it on.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

The ladies working at the probation office are very good workers. One has been on her cellphone for 25min and tge other is staring blankly at a conputer screen. 

They still havent asked my name. Ihope she isplaying chess on her ohine or looking at some hardcore pornography. 

The world needs morefree thinkers like them


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2016)

Savage


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Savage


Too much toe drag...















Jk awesome.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 18, 2016)

So Tc you gonna try for that girl?

Atkeast you know that means your safe and can Quit worrying


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

Nachos hot sauce cheese and salsa

Beer optional. 

I got some malt liqour for the ocassion


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 18, 2016)

Your cheese sauce looks like unhealthy semen 

I like


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Your cheese sauce looks like unhealthy semen
> 
> I like


This is just grated cheese. 

That cheese sauce for the ravioli was 100x better the other night. 

It was delicious. Shoulda saved it for lasagna


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

How do I ise the spoiler tag? 

Someone pkease help me out. I have a glorious use for it but alas IamCanadian.

I also have ingested too much cocaine and hard liqour to figure this thing out. 

Thabks in advance. Help yourself to the coke


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> How do I ise the spoiler tag?
> 
> Someone pkease help me out. I have a glorious use for it but alas IamCanadian.
> 
> ...


Sure help yourself to the cokes just don't touch my rum


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sure help yourself to the cokes just don't touch my rum


You didnt even halp me  ill explain my use


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You didnt even halp me  ill explain my use


Who cares about spoilers this is texas


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Who cares about spoilers this is texas


Liaten here sir.

I will eat your god damn soul if you dont answer me question. 

Thanks moight


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> So Tc you gonna try for that girl?
> 
> Atkeast you know that means your safe and can Quit worrying


Yeah, I'm going for it! Lol untill were 100% and wake up in the morning together, ill still worry a bit.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Liaten here sir.
> 
> I will eat your god damn soul if you dont answer me question.
> 
> Thanks moight


You gotta find it first 

Nanny Nanny boo boo


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Yeah, I'm going for it! Lol untill were 100% and wake up in the morning together, ill still worry a bit.


I don't know the back story (other than you had your heart broken awhile back) but your post sounded sweet. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I don't know the back story (other than you had your heart broken awhile back) but your post sounded sweet. Hope it works out for you.


It will hia heart breaker basically said ahe ia open to a kid...

Atlwast thats the story I know. Me and tom tom are like aisters we knoe each others brah sizes and penor sizes


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2016)

Went out after blazin trail all over my areas, met some Brazilians..

They where dudes but they make carbon fiber airplane parts, flew up from Brazil for the week to work on a plane. Turns out it's a redbull racing plane and I'm going to the hanger tomorrow morning at 930 to meet the crew and go over carbon fiber jibber jabber.. Then I'm bringing them to my shop to show them my cf work. Should be a great think tank and an awesome connection for my private business venture of replicating what ever you send to me from carbon fiber 

Pretty pumped for trolling the bars tonight


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Went out after blazin trail all over my areas, met some Brazilians..
> 
> They where dudes but they make carbon fiber airplane parts, flew up from Brazil for the week to work on a plane. Turns out it's a redbull racing plane and I'm going to the hanger tomorrow morning at 930 to meet the crew and go over carbon fiber jibber jabber.. Then I'm bringing them to my shop to show them my cf work. Should be a great think tank and an awesome connection for my private business venture of replicating what ever you send to me from carbon fiber
> 
> Pretty pumped for trolling the bars tonight


My new daughter in law is Brazilian. She's a hoot. Can barely speak english but we meet in the middle with my spanglish and she likes alcohol and pot too so it all worked out. If my cardiologist clears me in January I may go to Brazil next year for their official wedding.

Let us know how it turns out. I'd love to see pictures of the plane.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> My new daughter in law is Brazilian. She's a hoot. Can barely speak english but we meet in the middle with my spanglish and she likes alcohol and pot too so it all worked out. If my cardiologist clears me in January* I may go to Brazil next year for their official wedding*.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out. I'd love to see pictures of the plane.


Awesome C!!


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> My new daughter in law is Brazilian. She's a hoot. Can barely speak english but we meet in the middle with my spanglish and she likes alcohol and pot too so it all worked out. If my cardiologist clears me in January I may go to Brazil next year for their official wedding.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out. I'd love to see pictures of the plane.


They where building it no photos allowed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

I went into the deepest kwhole in a long time. 

Apparently I was trying to type to people on my phone. Even I could not decipher it.

I also called a random number on my phone and well thays a story for another time. 

Best ketamine I have seen around in a ling time. Once out of thw bag the jon parts are juat little shards. Ao pretty 

Im getting atarted on cks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

I answered my phone earlisr and said jibberiah while kd out. Dude knew what was up and came by with a few drinks and a donair.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a few points of tina I was gifted with thw k. He wants to know my opinion on this batch. I dislike amps but I may try out a twist or two, they look great but the ahit doesjt do much for me after the first hoot. 

Maybe I can find aome cleaning to do or a video game to be had. 

Math+sf=pi


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

Tell a lady she is beautiful everyday and shewont notice. Call her fat once and you screwed for life

Why? elephants dont forget


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Tell a lady she is beautiful everyday and shewont notice. Call her fat once and you screwed for life
> 
> Why? elephants dont forget


+rep


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 20, 2016)

420! I'm going on a walk!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 20, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> 420! I'm going on a walk!


And scare children on the way to the swing set


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have a few points of tina I was gifted with thw k. He wants to know my opinion on this batch. I dislike amps but I may try out a twist or two, they look great but the ahit doesjt do much for me after the first hoot.
> 
> Maybe I can find aome cleaning to do or a video game to be had.
> 
> Math+sf=pi


Meff masta with that new scooter keeps wantin to roll a bowl wit me but I usually turn down clear. Occasionally if I'm on a lot of zannie..
But I gotta work tomorrow so can't have to heavy a zannie hangover

I need shorter acting benzos


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey man parks mine at night!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 20, 2016)

Wife threw me out again so I am back to CL looking for action. Your thoughts?

* DWM seeks SSBBW (Lake & Johnson) hide this posting*
image 1 of 3
















body: curvy
height: 5'8" (172cm)
status: divorced

age: 55

Seeking Busty, really Full figured woman for ltr. Be between 45-60. Please have a strong sex drive, dominant women a plus. Not afraid to be nude around my home. Non-Religous a plus! 420 welcome. Drinkers welcome also! Have a Car, as I have none at the moment! You can be your Carnal self with me! And if your really Fat, all the better! As I consider women up to 400 lbs really sexy! As I am about 240 lbs! Women in the Portland Metro area are also invited to respond! Please NO women under 250 lbs!! Feeders I also want! Also height doesn't matter!! Just as long as you are Fat!

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/m4w/5877218160.html


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 20, 2016)

Can someone send me a cheat sheet on the new socks?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Can someone send me a cheat sheet on the new socks?


At this point the non-sock members would be a shorter list. My rule is if they've joined within the last year, treat 'em like a sock...


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 21, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wife threw me out again so I am back to CL looking for action. Your thoughts?
> 
> * DWM seeks SSBBW (Lake & Johnson) hide this posting*
> image 1 of 3
> ...


WTF is a "Feeder?"


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> WTF is a "Feeder?"


i believe this is whats implied.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Meff masta with that new scooter keeps wantin to roll a bowl wit me but I usually turn down clear. Occasionally if I'm on a lot of zannie..
> But I gotta work tomorrow so can't have to heavy a zannie hangover
> 
> I need shorter acting benzos


Propofol


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 21, 2016)

My first homicide:

When I was eighteen I attended a several keg party at a house out in the pecan orchards between Las Cruces NM and El Paso TX with my friend Fernando and his nephew Neto (it should be noted that in Mexican families nephews are often as old or older than the uncle.) so long story short about midway through the party some (some being 3 if memory serves) little gangsta dudes rollup and and start trying to take the keg and purely by where we were standing this is what went down. Fernando yells hey fuckers we are gonna beat your ass if you take that keg..this got the whole parties attention Fucker number one pulls a gun. and says we are going to take this keg. Neto says you wont fucking shoot us pussy, the gun is now pointed at Neto..Somebody yells "Im calling the cops" gun holder looks up momentarily for the source of the yell, Fernando cold clocks the gun holder and the gun fires, I grab gun holders gun arm while several people pummel him and succeed in wrestling the gun away and then kick that fucker while he is down while looking for his friends ( who ran off)

Well when the cops come Neto and then gun wielder are both go to the hospital one from a gun shot wound to the stomach and one with severe head trama..they both die No charges are pressed..

I never even told my mom that but now you all know,,,

#Iwasthere #andallforakeg


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> My first homicide:
> 
> When I was eighteen I attended a several keg party at a house out in the pecan orchards between Las Cruces NM and El Paso TX with my friend Fernando and his nephew Neto (it should be noted that in Mexican families nephews are often as old or older than the uncle.) so long story short about midway through the party some (some being 3 if memory serves) little gangsta dudes rollup and and start trying to take the keg and purely by where we were standing this is what went down. Fernando yells hey fuckers we are gonna beat your ass if you take that keg..this got the whole parties attention Fucker number one pulls a gun. and says we are going to take this keg. Neto says you wont fucking shoot us pussy, the gun is now pointed at Neto..Somebody yells "Im calling the cops" gun holder looks up momentarily for the source of the yell, Fernando cold clocks the gun holder and the gun fires, I grab gun holders gun arm while several people pummel him and succeed in wrestling the gun away and then kick that fucker while he is down while looking for his friends ( who ran off)
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 21, 2016)

lokie said:


> i believe this is whats implied.


OMG! is this really a thing?? LOL


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG! is this really a thing?? LOL


Not my thing.
I'm told there is someone for everyone.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 21, 2016)

lokie said:


> Not my thing.
> I'm told there is someone for everyone.


There's also a balloon fetish. Oh-and a guy who's literally in love with his car. has relations with it and everything. I shall refer him to the weird thread


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> There's also a balloon fetish. Oh-and a guy who's literally in love with his car. has relations with it and everything. I shall refer him to the weird thread





Hookabelly said:


> There's also a balloon fetish. Oh-and a guy who's literally in love with his car. has relations with it and everything.* I shall refer him to the weird thread*


It sounds like this one has become that.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG! is this really a thing?? LOL


You know there are some things I simply decide I do not want to know. Actually more I refuse to know.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3836704


some poor old lady is gonna have to get her arm amputated after they shot her with a concussion grenade.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 21, 2016)

For fuck's sake, JG Wentworth is still sending me email








Call (800) 746-9218







*GET CASH FOR THE HOLIDAYS

Daily $100 winners and chances to win $500 on surprise bonus days.*


We are excited to announce the J.G. Wentworth® Dash for Cash sweepstakes, which features cash prizes of $100 or $500 that are awarded daily through December 15th, 2016.

Participation is easy. Enter daily through our Facebook page or Twitter handle, and if you want to increase your chances, share your registration link on social media. For each friend that clicks and registers from your posted link, you can gain additional entries for that day!






Don’t have a Facebook or Twitter account? No problem. To learn more about the J.G. Wentworth Dash for Cash sweepstakes and view all of the ways to enter, please visit jgwentworth.com/dashforcash.

NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. A PURCHASE WILL NOT INCREASE YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING. Open to legal residents of the 49 United States (and the District of Columbia), excluding Maryland, 18 years and older (or 19 in Nebraska and Alaska and 21 in Mississippi). Void where prohibited. Sweepstakes begins 11/21/16 and ends 12/15/16. For Official Rules, methods of entry, prize descriptions and odds disclosure, visit www.jgwentworth.com/dashforcash. Sponsor: J.G. Wentworth, 201 King of Prussia Road, Suite 501, Radnor, PA 19087.

Terms of Use | Privacy Policy


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 22, 2016)

I've been rubbing a few on the ground for hours 

My slingshot is ready




Don't nobody Fuck wit me


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 22, 2016)

Good shit king!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2016)

Junior High drafting class, teacher wheeled in a tv so we could watch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Junior High drafting class, teacher wheeled in a tv so we could watch


Wow, I wasn't expecting to see that @ 0630 in the morning.

Surreal, like Freakin time travel.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm totally not bumping this thread and others to bury someone's shitty thread on the second page.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm totally not bumping this thread and others to bury someone's shitty thread on the second page.


Bump


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Bump


Go bump a different one, this one's done been bumpedededed already.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Go bump a different one, this one's done been bumpedededed already.


I just wanted to smiley hump


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I just wanted to smiley hump


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 23, 2016)

Why don;t you cats just ignore him? If everyone ignores him he will eventually get bored and move on.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why don;t you cats just ignore him? If everyone ignores him he will eventually get bored and move on.


Not this one. Hell, most people think the dude is a bot. You can't even have a convo with the guy.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Man, you just love putting in little jabs where ever you can huh? You preach about people sowing discontent here but you often plant a fair amount of seeds yourself.


Biased much bro? No, I don't "love it" at all. But I'm sure as fk not gonna sit-back and ignore their antics. Believe it or not, I haven't made much of an effort to combat them. 

At least I'm definitely not gonna play some dumbass signature game and make everyone in TnT scroll through 10-20 quotes, repeatedly, of someone I don't like or disapprove of. Talk about selfish, immature and pleading for a squabble. Think about that!! They're working their passive aggressive gamized version of TnT, in an attempt to play domination, and to get their jollies. I just as soon they drop-it, but you and I know they're too stubborn and they won't be satisfied until I'm dead or gone. No (?) then what's the other option?

Just took a month off the forum to give your mom and pops an opportunity to get off their high-horse. I take one nasty jab and now you're whining to me about it? Your subjective bias is definitely showing here. Too bad you can't use your diplomacy skills and help mend the situation, I recall you focusing on-me (only) once before in an attempt to do something along those lines.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Biased much bro? No, I don't "love it" at all. But I'm sure as fk not gonna sit-back and ignore their antics. Believe it or not, I haven't made much of an effort to combat them.
> 
> At least I'm definitely not gonna play some dumbass signature game and make everyone in TnT scroll through 10-20 quotes, repeatedly, of someone I don't like or disapprove of. Talk about selfish, immature and pleading for a squabble. Think about that!! They're working their passive aggressive gamized version of TnT, in an attempt to play domination, and to get their jollies. I just as soon they drop-it, but you and I know they're too stubborn and they won't be satisfied until I'm dead or gone. No (?) then what's the other option?
> 
> Just took a month off the forum to give your mom and pops an opportunity to get off their high-horse. I take one nasty jab and now you're whining to me about it? Your subjective bias is definitely showing here. Too bad you can't use your diplomacy skills and help mend the situation, I recall you focusing on-me (only) once before in an attempt to do something along those lines.


I thought I was pretty clear in pointing out that you, as much as them, fuel the hate between the factions here. The difference is you act like you don't. Which is what I was calling out. It takes 2 to tango is what my mom would say.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2016)

Did you mean to purposefully confuse me by replying in this thread? Cuz it worked lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Did you mean to purposefully confuse me by replying in this thread? Cuz it worked lol.


No, I deliberately placed it here to not muddy up the forum.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Did you mean to purposefully confuse me by replying in this thread? Cuz it worked lol.


Gas lighting.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2488939284462449


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Gas lighting.


Yep that did it too!


----------



## april (Dec 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Biased much bro? No, I don't "love it" at all. But I'm sure as fk not gonna sit-back and ignore their antics. Believe it or not, I haven't made much of an effort to combat them.
> 
> At least I'm definitely not gonna play some dumbass signature game and make everyone in TnT scroll through 10-20 quotes, repeatedly, of someone I don't like or disapprove of. Talk about selfish, immature and pleading for a squabble. Think about that!! They're working their passive aggressive gamized version of TnT, in an attempt to play domination, and to get their jollies. I just as soon they drop-it, but you and I know they're too stubborn and they won't be satisfied until I'm dead or gone. No (?) then what's the other option?
> 
> Just took a month off the forum to give your mom and pops an opportunity to get off their high-horse. I take one nasty jab and now you're whining to me about it? Your subjective bias is definitely showing here. Too bad you can't use your diplomacy skills and help mend the situation, I recall you focusing on-me (only) once before in an attempt to do something along those lines.


Hun if these people bother u so much it's best to ignore the few and focus on the many others...calling them out won't make their friends hate them but only u. 
People on here love to have someone to hate...it's rather bizarre and disheartening but u decide whose opinion matters, remember that muffin !


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

420God said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2488939284462449


Let's be clear about who you are. You were banned from another forum for stalking yessica and sending her a personal message, including a photograph of her-actual-home, while you were going all out to get her off the riu forum. You were about two steps away from being arrested. You're lucky you were only banned!

Congratulations, that is the single creepiest, most unethical act I've ever heard of in my history online. And you self-proclaim you are a god, more like a dog.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Let's be clear about who you are. You were banned from another forum for stalking yessica and sending her a personal message, including a photograph of her-actual-home, while you're were going all out to get her off the riu forum. You were about two steps away from being arrested. You're lucky you were only banned!
> 
> Congratulations, that is the single creepiest, most unethical act I've ever heard of in my history online. And you self-proclaim you are a god, more like a dog.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

420God said:


>


Dead to rights. Got you.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

dangledo said:


>


Watch out now, he'll come after you next. He's been on a roll lately.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Watch out now, he'll come after you next. He's been on a roll lately.



ooh ooh me next, me next!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

Psyops, it's whats for dinner

lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

dangledo said:


>


I had a coon for a pet when I was a kid - right up until he got to be a year or so old, then he got mean & we turned him loose deep in the Everglades.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll admit I hate those wicked long signatures with a fuck ton of quotes almost as much as bucks constant trump shit.. I miss his baby hippo one


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a coon for a pet when I was a kid - right up until he got to be a year or so old, then he got mean & we turned him loose deep in the Everglades.


A guy I worked with did the same. When a young man he was a longhaul trucker and had a baby raccoon as a partner. Got older and got mean so he turned it loose in Utah


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a coon for a pet when I was a kid - right up until he got to be a year or so old, then he got mean & we turned him loose deep in the Everglades.



i remember when i was a kid my dad unloading his pistol on one that was rabbid. hit it several times before it finally went down. big summabitch, never liked them since. 

why do they like shinny shit so much? had a mac ratchet and socket disappear from a shed i was working in the night before. found coon shit around the place. handy little thieves.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

@StonedFarmer I think I'm going to make fatty Matty style burgers in a cast iron pan for dinner tonight. 





Matty Mathesons pic, none mine. I just posted it so yous guys could see what I'm talking about.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @StonedFarmer I think I'm going to make fatty Matty style burgers in a cast iron pan for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I'd eat those, they are works of art


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @StonedFarmer I think I'm going to make fatty Matty style burgers in a cast iron pan for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want your pair in my mouth Gare


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I'd eat those, they are works of art


Idk if you were on tc that day, but I made one like that on cam! lol It was so massive I could only eat half of it. 

But it was so fucking good


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Idk if you were on tc that day, but I made one like that on cam! lol It was so massive I could only eat half of it.
> 
> But it was so fucking good


Nah I missed that one! I miss all the great stuff. I would have liked to have gotten up close and personal with that recent butt of yours.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Idk if you were on tc that day, but I made one like that on cam! lol It was so massive I could only eat half of it.
> 
> But it was sofa king good


FIFY


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Idk if you were on tc that day, but I made one like that on cam! lol It was so massive I could only eat half of it.
> 
> But it was so fucking good


I'm still waiting for the other half of that sandwich.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

april said:


> *People on here love to have someone to hate...*it's rather bizarre and disheartening but u decide whose opinion matters, remember that muffin !


Thanks April, I've already decided whose opinion matters. For as sensitive as I may appear, at times, I also have rather thick skin.



april said:


> calling them out won't make their friends hate them but only u.


I'm not trying to get anyone's friends to turn on them, that IS cannawiener and c2g's gambit. I could give two shits about any of their stooges. The ppl I respect, (mostly) stay out of it or make an effort at diplomacy.

But yea, I'll do what I can to ignore these _______, in between, when I'm not jumping out of a tree, landing inside their ________ (damaged) heads.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Nah I missed that one! I miss all the great stuff. I would have liked to have gotten up close and personal with that recent butt of yours.


I always know its good when my kiddos love it and my oldest son kept coming back for more.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @StonedFarmer I think I'm going to make fatty Matty style burgers in a cast iron pan for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see yours later!

Man that picture makes me hungry! Im going to watch some videos now


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'll admit I hate those wicked long signatures with a fuck ton of quotes almost as much as bucks constant trump shit.. I miss his baby hippo one


Amen. That hippo was cute!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I would like to see yours later!
> 
> Man that picture makes me hungry! Im going to watch some videos now


Dont do it! You'll be running to the kitchen to cook something like it was crack


I will make some changes to his recipe though. I have these mushrooms that need to be sauteed before they go bad and I have some Gouda and Muenster cheese that I wanna use. Oh and Bacon! mmmmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dont do it! You'll be running to the kitchen to cook something like it was crack


He'll be working from strength if he does that


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


LOL ++ rep


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


plus rep, Fat Man style.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> plus rep, Fat Man style.


How bizarre I can see it when I reply! Good one!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dont do it! You'll be running to the kitchen to cook something like it was crack
> 
> 
> I will make some changes to his recipe though. *I have these mushrooms that need to be sauteed before they go bad and I have some Gouda and Muenster cheese that I wanna use. Oh and Bacon! *mmmmmmm


I had purchased a shit load of mushrooms the other day (2 lb) so I made cream of mushroom soup, then made green bean casserole! I'd show a picture but I gave it to a friend. It was wonderful. I souped it up with Serranos so it was smoking hot too.

We have to get together the group of us for a potluck! mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> How bizarre I can see it when I reply! Good one!


Whoa cool! I thought it was a broken link


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I had purchased a shit load of mushrooms the other day (2 lb) so I made cream of mushroom soup, then made green bean casserole! I'd show a picture but I gave it to a friend. It was wonderful. I souped it up with Serranos so it was smoking hot too.
> 
> We have to get together the group of us for a potluck! mmmmmmmmmmmm


That would be awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> plus rep, Fat Man style.





cannabineer said:


> plus rep, Fat Man style.
> 
> And it shows the instant of conception! Nice


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'll admit I hate those wicked long signatures with a fuck ton of quotes almost as much as bucks constant trump shit.. I miss his baby hippo one


i never see sigs, i have 'em turned off, can get so many more posts on a page.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I had purchased a shit load of mushrooms the other day (2 lb) so I made cream of mushroom soup, then made green bean casserole! I'd show a picture but I gave it to a friend. It was wonderful. I souped it up with Serranos so it was smoking hot too.
> 
> We have to get together the group of us for a potluck! mmmmmmmmmmmm


Mmm green bean casserole is my favorite. What kind of mushrooms did you use?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Mmm green bean casserole is my favorite. What kind of mushrooms did you use?


The ubiquitous button mushroom you get at almost every grocery store. But I sauteed them for a long time with butter, Worcestershire, garlic, onion, thyme until all the liquid had evaporated.

Edit: Added some flour for a roux cooked until golden, then deglazed with Marsala, added some chicken stock, blanched green beans, home cured ham and heavy cream, baked with some home made bread crumbs (1/4 butter with Tajin tossed the sourdough bread and baked), mixed with some Parmesano Reggiano with finely chopped sun dried tomatoes and some herbs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> roux cooked until golden, .


luv dat roux...


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @StonedFarmer I think I'm going to make fatty Matty style burgers in a cast iron pan for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the scratch and sniff when you want it?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 12, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i never see sigs, i have 'em turned off, can get so many more posts on a page.


Huge game changer thank you!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

OMG! I just watched the worst video ever! Look at this fool trim his brisket




That poor cow gave it's life so this idiot could do this to it? No fucking way.

If you're new to smoking or brisket DO NOT follow this guys method.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> OMG! I just watched the worst video ever! Look at this fool trim his brisket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah people who have never eaten meat butter. I weep for them.

Ok I lied actually I laugh at them.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah people who have never eaten meat butter. I weep for them.
> 
> Ok I lied actually I laugh at them.


meat butter is a verb


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> meat butter is a verb


Its a noun.

Person/ place or thing

Unless your hood speak and butta=betta

Hood speak is very close to real speak qith a little less finese.

Edit: idk qhat i meant to say butthat isn't it. 

This headache got me in a bad spot.

Making another screwdriver. 

So I just got news another fuxking friend is dead. I am in tears, actually balling like ababy

Honeatky this is too many people. 

Honest advice. If you are currently in thw i.v game please be careful and do not brush off illness because of your fears. 

Preventable death. I weep for his lady who had to choose to take him off life support.

Wtf people


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

I can't atop tearing up about this bs. 

I really so worry more than is socially acceptable. 

Im currently caught in the mindset of who would care qhem I die. I treat tnt like my fam. 

I actually confess all my secrets and sad feels t0 you all. 

Im thankful as lonely as this upcoming year will be I have yall. 

The tc fam has seen a part of me that isn't illustrated on riu. Im not a complete fuccboi and I have a lot of feelings I try and hide. 

Thia has me in shambles


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Why do others keep dying bwfore me? 

Please no one die this next year <3 

I cannot understand why the best of people keep going.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Not new but tonihjt I do crack for jim.


He wasnt a big rock smoker but he qould approclvw of this.

It doesn't get any easier, but Ilearned to celebrate. 

I cant imagine seeing him on the atretcher. 

He did more for me then anyother. We met through a forum. 2007-2016 fam we had some times

Hugs to your girl who had to make the choice. Ill pour extra for you amd smoke a fatty qhile I cry 

I die for him to take me from behind again. 

Loves fam. Always in my heart


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Let's be clear about who you are. You were banned from another forum for stalking yessica and sending her a personal message, including a photograph of her-actual-home, while you were going all out to get her off the riu forum. You were about two steps away from being arrested. You're lucky you were only banned!
> 
> Congratulations, that is the single creepiest, most unethical act I've ever heard of in my history online. And you self-proclaim you are a god, more like a dog.


You sure are a whiny lil fucker.

No offense or anything.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You sure are a whiny lil fucker.
> 
> No offense or anything.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2016)

Just ditched a cop in a wicked slow truck, thanks for not going up arbor hill ln. And thinking I somehow got down the 1/4 straight away on river st.

It's an 8ft bed v6 bub

I am hiding in my house with the light off tho I'm not that badass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You sure are a whiny lil fucker.
> 
> No offense or anything.


L o L 

Back and swinging like a pro boxer


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I can't put this guitar down! Thanks dude I love it!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 19, 2016)

april said:


> Hun if these people bother u so much it's best to ignore the few and focus on the many others...calling them out won't make their friends hate them but only u.
> People on here love to have someone to hate...it's rather bizarre and disheartening but u decide whose opinion matters, remember that muffin !


Sounds like you could use some box wine.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sounds like you could use some box wine.


Got damn

That was a low shot

I accept


----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I can't put this guitar down! Thanks dude I love it!


nice you got it!.. awesome action for the price. how do you like it?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Smoke small 

Sell big

What

100$ rox are my normal 

Its cheque and "check" day so ill smoke theae allnight while stackin n hating myself.

This one is for jimbo <3


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice you got it!.. awesome action for the price. how do you like it?


Great action and sound. Feels good too. Can't believe how nice it is for the price!!!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Great action and sound. Feels good too. Can't believe how nice it is for the price!!!


i told ya so  lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

For @Gary Goodson

I made crab cakes and steak. 

Thw crab cakes are the hit. 

Havent actually cooked them yet but thwy are made. 

The steaks have plain montreal steak spice om them


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2016)

All right Bob, I'll accept your penis gallery remark without comment.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Just stfu bro.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Comoleted 

Thats for a friend ao the steak is medium rare.

Mine ia cooking


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Comoleted
> 
> Thats for a friend ao the steak is medium rare.
> 
> Mine ia cooking


That steak is way over done SF, I'm sad


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

I disagree. The first was here is my second cut open


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

The first one is not for me. 

This is for me

Perfect in my eyes. I also am not a rare steak guy but I vookhow is asked.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Comoleted
> 
> Thats for a friend ao the steak is medium rare.
> 
> Mine ia cooking


Medium rare is perfect. Anything else is overdone why you letin yours cook


You cray


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> The first one is not for me.
> 
> This is for me
> 
> Perfect in my eyes. I also am not a rare steak guy but I vookhow is asked.


Mucho mejore


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Truat I never cook a steak diff then how is asked.

I hate qhen someone cooks a steak ve it med rare, rare, well done and doesn't ask.

I ask akd some like a well cooked ateak so I do not hesitate.

Im a med rarem thia was a bit over done imo tho. 

Could have been terrible meat.

Im getting50lbs of cow next week tho. 

Gotta love being frienda with people


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Medium rare is perfect. Anything else is overdone why you letin yours cook
> 
> 
> You cray


Because you cook how people enjoy their food. I am not a dick and going to do anydiff. 

Yaa steak is past done but yo it aint me eating? 

I cook qhat is asked. If he disnt ask for well done I qould done what I hadm med rare


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Icook qhat others want.

Im a terrible cooktho


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> All right Bob, I'll accept your penis gallery remark without comment.


Honestly not even trying to be a dick Abe. It's just that I've never seen a post from you that isn't angry/bitching/holier than thou.

Lighten up man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Btw those crab cakes were to die for!

My cats ate the third qhen I was too high to eat it. 

She keeps licking her lips giving methat 

" your my favourite human ever face °.°


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lighten up man.


Your post was hyperbolic, but ok, note taken.


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sounds like you could use some box wine.


U never prove me wrong...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

april said:


> U never prove me wrong...


Bob is an upatanding citizen. 

He woumsnt even look at my penor twice.

He has awife and all yo


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bob is an upatanding citizen.
> 
> He woumsnt even look at my penor twice.
> 
> He has awife and all yo


Oh ya...speaking of box wine...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Montreal stack seasoning from the grill mates? Blue label!? shit looks different in America I'm going to assume better
> 
> 
> Was lost in the LFL last night on YouTube, I may have to recant on my previous numerous statements that I don't watch professional sports


I dont haveaclue what you said but I am impressed. 

Have a line of coca onme. 

Maybe a joint too? Idk but im pumped for the day. Ill actually sleep till 1pm then go chop this grass and make my way back to drunken sleep.

Keep it up yo yo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

What happened to those posts? Lol 


Sf you in trouble


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I got infracted for my last post. 

Im surpriaed thats the only poast in hoq many months? 

Did the manitobA part hit hard?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> What happened to those posts? Lol
> 
> 
> Sf you in trouble


N**ga please

I am trouble 

All thethings I sayand do here and that gets me infracted?? 

You realisei say ni**gga and postthisall day


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

ThatsqhatIcall laying the pipe


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got infracted for my last post.
> 
> Im surpriaed thats the only poast in hoq many months?
> 
> Did the manitobA part hit hard?


Hun no "words" u try and spell hurt me..but calling someone such rude things is absolutely shameful for a grown man to do. This site is out of control and it will soon see a new wave...it always does.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

So toreiterate I am in my apare roomofthe housedoing crackathecaine

Holla back boys


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

^^^^^^^


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

april said:


> U never prove me wrong...


Fo sho baby girl! Ugh.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You quoted worda yet i didn't wvwn say "words" have you even community college.


Shut up bish, you're gonna get your drunk ass banned. Chill out, let's go smoke sum crack rox and kick it in the alley.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shut up bish, you're gonna get your drunk ass banned. Chill out, let's go smoke sum crack rox and kick it in the alley.


Is tc the alley of TNT? Lol. It would make sense.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Is tc the alley of TNT? Lol. It would make sense.


lol it has a new nick name now!


Poor @StonedFarmer he got turtled lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol it has a new nick name now!
> 
> 
> Poor @StonedFarmer he got turtled lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Is tc the alley of TNT? Lol. It would make sense.


I thought it was the classy restaurant on top with the view


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Dec 20, 2016)

"Amiga" is what you call female friends.

"Amigo" is what you call male friends.

"Amigos" is a group of male friends or a group of male/female friends.

"Amigas" is a group of just female friends.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


It's cool, I just told him how to circumnavigate that shitz. He'll be back to shit posting in no time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> "Amiga" is what you call female friends.
> 
> "Amigo" is what you call male friends.
> 
> ...


And "Migas" if made properly are a tasty little Mexican breakfast dish


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> "Amiga" is what you call female friends.
> 
> "Amigo" is what you call male friends.
> 
> ...


Migas, I could murder some right naow


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> And "Migas" if made properly are a tasty little Mexican breakfast dish
> View attachment 3857690


Bwa ha hahaaaaaaaa right where my mind went


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Bwa ha hahaaaaaaaa right where my mind went


My moms were terribleshe would just barley fry the tortillas so they would be all floppy and then just mix in eggs. Not my cup of tea, but as I started learning to cook I found out if you add sautéed veggies and made the tortillas crispy then added cheese at the end, they are pretty damn good. Oh and I know you're gonna love this, after all of that, top it with chorizo! Mmmmmm I might have to go make some now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I have time to poast

Dont worry

This crackhead has the best former turtle guiding him to post gems like this

1 more hit baby just one more


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My moms were terribleshe would just barley fry the tortillas so they would be all floppy and then just mix in eggs. Not my cup of tea, but as I started learning to cook I found out if you add sautéed veggies and made the tortillas crispy then added cheese at the end, they are pretty damn good. Oh and I know you're gonna love this, after all of that, top it with chorizo! Mmmmmm I might have to go make some now


Pix if you do! I gave up and ate a taco


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Even liking a poast takes me 20 min. 

Got damn ita a good thing I make an honest living drinking vodka and ahit poasting.

Yo get yo mind right 
Ya get that booty good.

Yo will a mod reverse this turtle for a blowjob? I lick poonany to aunni so dont be shy

To think a fellow Canadian would treat another honest beer blooded canadian ghis way is just despicable...

Sunni hit me with a reverse turtle cuz we from thw same province n shit. I already donated to thw fundme but ill drop a fat stack for a reverasal 

U want proof ill screenahot a 1000$ into it at this moment. 

Thia ahould work guys.

Sf is working his bribery like a boss

The reason for this is laughable


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Yo barbacoa is cows head accordingto this recipe book.

Gare dont you play me like this. Fucking mexicans tricking me.

Ps I saw in the assemble thread yall talking bout philly phil.

Thats guys my lover first. Ill fight any of you for him. I wouldnt hit poor 420s facw tho becauee hes a little too pretty forthat.

But ill smax thw rest of you but annie to because shes a cutie and too dam nice 

But you other fucboiis watch out..

Sf is swinging at you

Unles your cute. Then id probably hug you but watcj out if you arent 

I love cats 

<.< >.>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Pix if you do! I gave up and ate a taco


Boom!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary what's that darker stuff at the top, is that some chili paste?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Ilayedoffthecrax

Simply being vodka straight in left hand qhiskey right hand. 

Id post my cat on my lap but nigra this is a srs dilema

Ok so they banned flavoured blunt wraps someshit about children amokimg them because well its honey berry and we all know kids say oh honey berry tabacco id like that yummy candy please

Influencing kids to smoke who arent of age.

This country is becoming Australia and I do not agree. I bet a certain nitpicky agrees qith these laws based on actions 

Was this post 100%hallah 

Ya it was so eat my beef 

Some people just hate what they sont understand. I am a compkicated guy tbph

**hallah back boys**


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Gary what's that darker stuff at the top, is that some chili paste?


Chorizo! And I added some to the beans too


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Boom!
> View attachment 3857715


mmmmmmmmmmmm that is so beautiful


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yo barbacoa is cows head accordingto this recipe book.
> 
> Gare dont you play me like this. Fucking mexicans tricking me.
> 
> ...


It can be made with beef, but we've always done it with goat. Look it up homes, there are goat recipes for barbacoa too.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Bam bruh incognito 2ith tabs open on gaggle

I can post in one thresd at atime until I choosr to wait 45 min. I may go get more vodka and a sandwich 

This qorld we live in.

Order that shit to my door. 10bucks extra for the vodka and fuck food i can much on some seafood delight b3cause my cats share

#turtleahitpost 

#thanksgarebear
#idsleepqituraisterifshegaveuphersphincter


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm that is so beautiful


Thanks. The fresh cherry tomatoes really gave it that brightness the dish needed. I feel it would've been too heavy without them. Every few bites I'd snag a tomato and it was awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks. The fresh cherry tomatoes really gave it that brightness the dish needed. I feel it would've been too heavy without them. Every few bites I'd snag a tomato and it was awesome!


I loved how you even cut them in 1/2 mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I see recipes for it done with goat. 

Sf is being a big fat meanie. 

Thw butchwr has banh mi on right now and a cows tongue taco. 

Imma get one of each. And of courae more vodka!

Whats a hangocer qhwn you still gor ur penis out and such


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I loved how you even cut them in 1/2 mmmmmmmmmm


I had that pinky high as fuck while I was slicing them


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I wish I couls like posts. 

Annie getting all hot for gare food

I have learned women love food.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Abe trying to bs passive agressive towards me? 

You saw my post about internal monologue. Reply to it and show everyone how misguided you are. 

I told you it was scientific fact and what was your response? 

I posted it. Dude your a waste of time for me.

Try this passive shit aome more. 

Yawn maybe name a cat after me in 15 years eh m8 

Your so much than me I know. 

Yawns

Eat another can of knock off campbell soup and go to your "job" 

Or was tjat another made up belief like your religion and melatonin? 

**readieshimself for a wall of waaahwahhwahha im a big passive agressive baby**

Seeing as I was very fucking kind to you non stop you act like a petty bish. 

Ya bruh story up and bring up how I said I lost repsect for you whenyou agreed with someone saying I should kill myself was alright. 

Go run and talk shit in line about me. Your a straight shooter but too scared to actually say anything ao you act out in behaviour even my cousins 6y/o kids don't do. 

You want to be trolled atleast so it qhen I can reapond in a timely fashion. 

That isnt your gsme tho. You prefer to make your point by ruining wveryone elses experience qith petty pages of quotes. 

Dude go have a beer, indulge yourself. Maybe get laid, how long it been hot rod?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Im a big fucking baby I tried to argue science was wrong and think people who tell others with mental ilness to go die is alright but sont u dare bring up how I am a paranoid schizophrenic qith latent bipolar tendencies. 

No thats croasing the line. Hey hot rod you cant kick me from tnt so in 29 days I will he on you like the fleas that crack head bitch from 30yrs ago gave your dog. 

Answer my question before you kicked me. When the last time you got laid? I had two lessies the other day.

You say you have had kore pussy then me and I died laughing. Bro I get pussy on the regular. 

Atleast lets do this after my turtle is done. Id rather read posts I care about. K so 30 days and we can continue this. 

You are in over your head and I have a feeling you know this. Your troll game is a weak as your erections you old pathetic loner.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2016)

Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

So all the snow and ice went away, who needs it?
My dogs appreciate the grass. He is looking to me for back up because there are 4 doe on the other side of the fence.

But I don't really care. People come here and 'Ooo and Ahh' over the wildlife. I see them every day so it's just the norm to me. I'd take pics of the golden eagles but they just soar around above.

And then these weirdos come out at night so you have to be careful.

shot through window and screen, as close as I get to those fuckers!

I'll try to catch a shot of the pileated woodpeckers later, you can hear when they come around.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> What happened to those posts? Lol
> 
> 
> Sf you in trouble


Wtf happened to my post I feel like I'm being censored for trying to spread LFL?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Wtf happened to my post I feel like I'm being censored for trying to spread LFL?


I'm sure it was because you quoted the offensive post so they both got axed.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh I hardly could pull anything offensive out of that except that he was trying to pass off some fake shit as the real deal
 

You really have to take time to actually comprehend what the dudes going on about, someone wanted to be offended


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh one more...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Is tc the alley of TNT? Lol. It would make sense.





Gary Goodson said:


> lol it has a new nick name now!
> 
> 
> Poor @StonedFarmer he got turtled lol


That's how I was introduced to tc. only I think instead of alley it was referred to as under the bleachers. 





Indagrow said:


> Oh I hardly could pull anything offensive out of that except that he was trying to pass off some fake shit as the real deal
> View attachment 3857762
> 
> You really have to take time to actually comprehend what the dudes going on about, someone wanted to be offended


We have a ton of that seasoning at home. It really is the shit. Great on burgers too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm sure it was because you quoted the offensive post so they both got axed.


Sometimes they do that and sometimes they don't or miss it. I quoted one of mainliner's 3AM gay porn spam strafing run posts last summer when he was 'potjar' for a couple hours. Had to delete my own post to make it disappear.

Then again when they have to delete a bombardment posts over multiple threads, I suppose you could miss something easier.

I often wonder what they think when notice 20 porn posts in the morning by a sock. Like, 'WTF, holy shitfuck' and start on hammering the delete button. And potjar seemed like a such a cool name.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I already broughtthis up and my post was deleted. 

They know the aocka are mainliner and refuse to ban/turtle immediately until can be proven otherwise. Instead they punish members who actually contribute and try and bring a good vibe to thw forum.

If anyone wants I have shown thw reasons for my turtle. 

The first was for using "hoe" directed at a mod. I knew after i saw "1 conversation" I was infracted

The aecond was for innapropraite content. 

I again talked to a mod and did even swear merely made comments about her "butt" 

How that counts as innapropriate with half thw ahit I havedone and said in the past I do not know. 

Even said that this type of thing in tnt is going to change. My next 5 deleted poats all were well thought out and critiqued the modding around here and having a mod qho rarely shows up anymore(yes I know thwy have lives as well) claiming how tnt needs to change.

No put a mod specific for tnt that is a regular and things will work themself out.

Yes I can come across very annoying and braindead but if you take a moment to speak with me I am actually not at all how I post. 

I come here to have fun with people and those people know I can be very "eccentric" 

If you ask me to shut up and arent being a hypocrite calling me a drunk yet infracting me for calling you a name back. 

I am a mod on 2 forums and my personality is much different when I have to be. I have a different way of joking but even last night qith music and how I was soeaking in tc gary said to chill out because of others around and I did. 

Mod only left the posts of mine that are incoherent and make me seem a bad and or irrational person. 

Honestly it ia becoming redundant and with all the mainy socks we need as many legitimate posters as we can get. 

The mods who are not around should not be in control of a section like this. Its playground for most and from what I know most of us are actually friends busting each others balls with squabbles here and there. 

My turtling was irrational and done because she could. I can take thw turtling when its called for but really? Will one of you global mods plz look at what occured and reevaluate the situation. 

Whatever. 

Ot: drinking vodka, no sleep yet, no coke since morning. This sandwich was the best thing I ate all week tbh. 

I didnt neex the extra hot sauce as my crashing from dope has my tongue super sensitive. Probably going to puke 2 or 3 times before I can sleep. Gotta sell some drugs tho before then. 

Money over sleep. I may nap periodically qith my phone by my head till it rings. As of now I qill drink and talk to my kittehs a bundle.

And poast here of course. Im a one thread man for 30 days.


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I already broughtthis up and my post was deleted.
> 
> They know the aocka are mainliner and refuse to ban/turtle immediately until can be proven otherwise. Instead they punish members who actually contribute and try and bring a good vibe to thw forum.
> 
> ...


I'm on here multiple times a day darling. .just because I'm not part of the TC brigade doesn't mean I'm not aware of the ins and outs of this site...u belong to a small group of people who spend most of their time excluding others to feel like their part of something...u asked for a fight and started crying when u realized that my punches actually leave a bruise.

Me turtling ur ass is because of ur choice of words towards me. U don't get to insult people and pretend ur the victim when they hit u back. ..ya it's not a surprise that if u decide to target a mod or anyone for no reason that u might get urself in shit...remember u started this...ur not the victim.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2016)

I like cats...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

I like how people think there are like 5 TC folks. Half of TNT has the password. 

No exclusion. Some folks just don't "get it" so they're not invited. 

So much crying over that site. Kinda funny. 

"I wouldn't want to even if I did get invited!"

Good. We feel the same.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

A small group? 

Almost ebery really good tnt poster is allowed in tnt and I am sure they would allow any one else in that simply asked unless they have a gripe. 

Tc is a place qe hang out at and drink on camera while listening to music. Despite the paranoid delusions none of qhat you think happens. 

Also perhaps you are confusing being online with being a contributing member as of late. I even said you have a life(a kid and another on the way,congrats. No harsh sentiments I like kids amd am happy for you despite what you may think) 

Tnt is a select group, most people rarely venture outside well some do but we are a core group here. 

Let us name off regular tnt posters and compare to who is a tc regular. 

We do not exclude tc ia very open imo and if aomeone asked me for the pw and I saw them posting here I would do it. 
.we are not some group of people out to troll others but we do have some damn good ones. Tc is a toght knit group that will defend each other. Notice how not one has jumped my wagon to attack you? I made an off centered joke regarding bob and you subtly called me a drunk. Yet I called you a name back and got a infraction? Notice inda who is not a tc regular even said I am not being mean you gotta read past my shitty remarks sometimes. 

You say u hit back hard. No girl turtling is an abuse of power. Answer my othwr points of conversation as I have for you. I have said the same things and you still do not answer yet admit you uses turtling "to hit me harser and leave a bruise" 

Answer why you let mainliner ruin this forum as he has been doing for montha yet you punish those who are doing aomething against it. I mod 2 forums which have twice as many posters as here and actually make money off whay they do. 

Bluelight.org
Dmt-nexus

I mod harm prevention and a psycadelic forum. Ive been modding before this site was even open as a teenager. 

You infracted me to prove a point which you admitted. 

Answer my questions and adress the problems outlined. 

Or shall we just roundabout this? 

I havent even sworn at you other than "hoe" and if it hurt you message me. 

Ask around I am not some prick who believes he is better then anyone else. I will appoligise for my actions when needed and do that all the time. 

Honestly flex ur mod muscles on me as if I am the problem. Answer why you let the mainy alts run this forum into the ground. 

Do you even grow weed? 

Let someone who understands tnt take over and raise your cute baby(no sarcasm)

Take a break. I am not here to bring people down.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like how people think there are like 5 TC folks. Half of TNT has the password.
> 
> No exclusion. Some folks just don't "get it" so they're not invited.
> 
> ...


Hey wait, I think I got the wrong p/w, everytime I go in there I'm the only one...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like how people think there are like 5 TC folks. Half of TNT has the password.
> 
> No exclusion. Some folks just don't "get it" so they're not invited.
> 
> ...


Some people even do trout dances..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob they think we are an excluaive group but we are far from that. 

Tnt is 13 people roughly and most are on tc for fri or sat. 

Id like to see tyler durden show up one night it would be cool. 

We arent some club. We have formed bobds imo during our late nights talking liatening to music and I feel tc is more chill then here because we can talk freely if someone acts a dixk they get told off and trust me I have had srh and pinny get mad at me but you know what both of them had a drink with me again.

Because thwy dont want to get to know us we are the bad guys. 

Hey bob this started cuz i slagged her off for being rude to you btw. 

People hate what they dont understand


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Some people even do trout dances..


I don't know but I've been told 
His trout dances are kind of bold


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Hooka I will ban you ao quix if you don belly dsnce on cam

I tried damcing and failed

I am no bobz with my twerk


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know but I've been told
> His trout dances are kind of bold


you got a trout dance.. you puked in your bra because it was that good


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Omg annnie your hitting on all the giys but me  gary for his foods and bobz for his tight glutes

What about af for his toght ass rocks smoking abilities

I love youday all


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

Bobs twerking on cam was awesome! I laughed so hard last night.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you got a trout dance.. you puked in your bra because it was that good


Well I don't puke in my bra for just anyone!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bobs twerking on cam was awesome! I laughed so hard last night.


i missed out.. had to catch up on some sleep. this weekend though its time to party for me. at least friday night. christmas whiskey!


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> A small group?
> 
> Almost ebery really good tnt poster is allowed in tnt and I am sure they would allow any one else in that simply asked unless they have a gripe.
> 
> ...


Ur the one having a moment hun ,u replied to my comment with a cheeky response. .I did the same...u took it personal and insulted me multiple times...so u got a few warnings... 

I don't have a problem with the people who use tc, it's nice to see people making friends. But it seems to cause more fights than friends these days because some people are so close that they gang up and torment many people for nothing more than "FUN". it's rather sad to see adults behaving like school girls but it's all over the site and people are annoyed...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i missed out.. had to catch up on some sleep. this weekend though its time to party for me. at least friday night. christmas whiskey!


Of course I missed that too. what kind of whiskey?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Of course I missed that too. what kind of whiskey?


heeheeheeee


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

I guess I'll go make some Chex Mix. I must have subconsciously got hungry for it, but I can't remember how or why.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i missed out.. had to catch up on some sleep. this weekend though its time to party for me. at least friday night. christmas whiskey!


Did they delete @bu$hleaguer's thread? I made a zinger to you homie. I said ur mums vagina smells like rye bread lol


You know you're my bro though and I was just being Gary and fuxking with you. I'm sure you would've got back at me with a real zinger yourself. I was waiting for it


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Did they delete @bu$hleaguer's thread? I made a zinger to you homie. I said ur mums vagina smells like rye bread lol
> 
> 
> You know you're my bro though and I was just being Gary and fuxking with you. I'm sure you would've got back at me with a real singer yourself. I was waiting for it


Yeah that shit is gonzo. Chex mix is offensive as fuck with those rye things in there.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Did they delete @bu$hleaguer's thread? I made a zinger to you homie. I said ur mums vagina smells like rye bread lol
> 
> 
> You know you're my bro though and I was just being Gary and fuxking with you. I'm sure you would've got back at me with a real zinger yourself. I was waiting for it


yeah i missed it lol.. stale rye bread vaginas


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Of course I missed that too. what kind of whiskey?


probably jameson


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bob they think we are an excluaive group but we are far from that.
> 
> Tnt is 13 people roughly and most are on tc for fri or sat.
> 
> ...


I was in TC at its inception, it was such a blast that I was spending all my practice time there. So addicting. I remember Pinny, SM, SF, Goodson, BW and Dia on most. I'm gonna try to spend more time there after the holidays. Do you guys still do my '6 in lieu of ^' thing???


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2016)

april said:


> Ur the one having a moment hun ,u replied to my comment with a cheeky response. .I did the same...u took it personal and insulted me multiple times...so u got a few warnings...
> 
> I don't have a problem with the people who use tc, it's nice to see people making friends. But it seems to cause more fights than friends these days because some people are so close that they gang up and torment many people for nothing more than "FUN". it's rather sad to see adults *behaving like school girls* but it's all over the site and people are annoyed...


That's not entirely true. I'm not in the club currently, but I still enjoy the ganging up and tormenting for fun. This proves one can do this independently, thus TC isn't the issue  J/K, April. You know I love you. Please don't turtle me...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That's not entirely true. I'm not in the club currently, but I still enjoy the ganging up and tormenting for fun. This proves one can do this independently, thus TC isn't the issue  J/K, April. You know I love you. Please don't turtle me...


6


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That's not entirely true. I'm not in the club currently, but I still enjoy the ganging up and tormenting for fun. This proves one can do this independently, thus TC isn't the issue  J/K, April. You know I love you. Please don't turtle me...


U sir can be a handful...but ur intentions vary from the "some" I mentioned ... Leonardo and the boys always got my back...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

These...

Are the days of our lives. 

LOL


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> These...
> 
> Are the days of our lives.
> 
> LOL


only if people really knew what went on in there.. we should have an open house night lol.. most nights we make less sense than sf


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you got a trout dance.. you puked in your bra because it was that good


Fuck dude. I love that guitar more each day. So good.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Ya tyler I am always on tc. Its a place I feel happy and am supported in during my rough times.

April i called you one name please do not exaggerate it. I have the pms, 1 infrsction for innapropriate language and one then turtled for talking about ur "butt" i did not even swear. You do not understand I am not out to hurt anyones feels or make them feel bad. 

If you had something bad happen to yourself or fa. And needed cash I am aleays. Up to help a member of our community. 

You do not see that I am honest and a great dude because instead you want to take this to heart and make me seem like an asshole. 

I try and be apart as much as I can of this community and we have our own room exempt from the rules here where we judge each other and they either get banned or stick around. 

Ive seem 2 people banned from tc in thw time I was there. 

Ill tske my 30 days because I did go a bit crazy on you for a min. I did not get "a few warnings" 
.its done. 

Leave it their. If i hurt ur feels I am sorry do not interact with me unless for infractions and we will be good.

Now can i suck phils dick or what?
.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> only if people really knew what went on in there.. we should have an open house night lol.. most nights we make less sense than sf


He got mad last night and said I always ignore him.

I said, "I'm not ignoring you I just can never understand what you're trying to say."


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob u mist play geetsr for ua all and I will sing backup vocals while gary carries the sax

Srh on trombone and annie got the washboard

Who wamt flute? 


Open house sounds good. Lets put thw fears to rest. Tc is a meeting grounds for us to hear some tunes while watxhing bob jerk off in the cornwr to limp bizquit..

Its true bobz jerks it every damn time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> only if people really knew what went on in there.. we should have an open house night lol.. *most nights we make less sense than sf*




Damn. That's _fucked up. _I don't know if I can hang...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I wasnt even mad bobby z i was reslly high on crack and mt mind was like woaaah why wont bob talk to me  even gare was like "fuxk off sf ur a little crack nig" 

Hedisnt say it but i could see it in hia eyes. 

Does anyone else remember ahnnie at thw ens of the night with her man? 

I remembwr and xute<3


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Tyler i make moresense there the. Here. 

I am the guy always smiling on cam holding something to sniff on

I looks like gare but not as suave

Yo its telling me to wait 143 seconds between posts so what an hour. Iys 7:31pmest


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya tyler I am always on tc. Its a place I feel happy and am supported in during my rough times.
> 
> April i called you one name please do not exaggerate it. I have the pms, 1 infrsction for innapropriate language and one then turtled for talking about ur "butt" i did not even swear. You do not understand I am not out to hurt anyones feels or make them feel bad.
> 
> ...


The point is u kept going..I deleted half a dozen posts of u insulting me and picked one of them to issue the next warning. ..as u requested.
U got 2 infractions that are called warnings.
By the tantrum ur having its clear who is trying to make who look like an asshole and not man up to own ur verbal vomit and apologize for just acting like a dick. I don't hate or like u. At this point ur just another person who got carried away...

U interacted with me and didn't like the end result so i suggest u leave me alone and stop crying wolf.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck dude. I love that guitar more each day. So good.


its one of my nicest guitars and it was the cheapest lol. re learning anything cool?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

Lol fuckin sf ya drunk bitch.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya tyler I am always on tc. Its a place I feel happy and am supported in during my rough times.
> 
> April i called you one name please do not exaggerate it. I have the pms, 1 infrsction for innapropriate language and one then turtled for talking about ur "butt" i did not even swear. You do not understand I am not out to hurt anyones feels or make them feel bad.
> 
> ...


You called the staff mentally retarded
Maybe lay off the drugs before claiming what you said because you were way out of line


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Everytime I closemyeyes I have crazy weird visions ans i ope. Then the world alowly twists back to normal 

Hash+no sleep+ i think im at 5and a half liters+ a headache radiating from my neck=why is linkin park playing in yhis ad i hate them so much

Batteries and Roberies n pistol charges. Im thwrealist nigga u hear of

I been amoking blunts with thwdevil its why my eyes bloodshot red


----------



## buzzardbreath (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Everytime I closemyeyes I have crazy weird visions ans i ope. Then the world alowly twists back to normal
> 
> Hash+no sleep+ i think im at 5and a half liters+ a headache radiating from my neck=why is linkin park playing in yhis ad i hate them so much
> 
> ...


grow up, just a little


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its one of my nicest guitars and it was the cheapest lol. re learning anything cool?


Right now I'm learning "ten years gone" which I'd never played before and the whole "workingmans dead album" (which I used to know lol).

Figured those were a good place to start. 

We gotta talk electrics next!


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks mods. 

I will act better in the future. 

I am happy qith this and am thankful 

Qhoever overturnwd my turtle <3 

If sunni ill dump a k in the fund me right now. 

Ill dump 5 bills im either way. Thqnks a ton


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Deleted a post. Sorry mods. 

I didnt mnow i was off turtle yet


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Right now I'm learning "ten years gone" which I'd never played before and the whole "workingmans dead album" (which I used to know lol).
> 
> Figured those were a good place to start.
> 
> We gotta talk electrics next!


Yo bobz sf is back my nigra

Comeslob all over my weenie


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bob u mist play geetsr for ua all and I will sing backup vocals while gary carries the sax
> 
> Srh on trombone and annie got the washboard
> 
> ...


I'll take keyboard. SRH is way better at the shred stick than I am. Or I could play rhythm while he plays lead with his penis.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Right now I'm learning "ten years gone" which I'd never played before and the whole "workingmans dead album" (which I used to know lol).
> 
> Figured those were a good place to start.
> 
> We gotta talk electrics next!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Was kinda thinkin Telecaster...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll take keyboard. SRH is way better at the shred stick than I am. Or I could play rhythm while he plays lead with his penis.


thats my slide


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats my slide


Fuck that would hurt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


 grooby says your order is 'complete', whatever that means.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Was kinda thinkin Telecaster...


nice


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2016)

My brother has an original Gretsch.
It just looks absolutely Boss - wish I could play. : (


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll take keyboard. SRH is way better at the shred stick than I am. Or I could play rhythm while he plays lead with his penis.


Play me liks a violin


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 20, 2016)

The guitar. The only time fingering a minor is legal.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Got this new rock "you gotta trgy n lrmme know"

One hit gave me a coca rush that I puked..

Too much vodka not enough sleep and this rox is hardcore

Beytwr then I cook. 

Hes the master chef. This is ammonia base. 

Ill tske a pic vut i aint looking to buatva rule here. 

Its hellow tinted and straigjt butter


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> grooby says your order is 'complete', whatever that means.


Probably on it's way. Nothing yet though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Take a little break b4 you get banned SF
> 
> 
> Probably on it's way. Nothing yet though.


it didn't say it had been shipped. just completed.

not sure what 'completed' even means.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Take a little break b4 you get banned SF
> 
> 
> Probably on it's way. Nothing yet though.


I got my turtle lifted. 

I will be good. I do not want to be banned and a few others would not like that either. 

I really am just talkative amd use this as an outlet most times.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3858136


I know where that is. If I am right its not far from qhwre I reside. 

Man maybe i can save some obese cats


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3858136


At least it's for a good cause.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3858136


 Because I'm such a nice guy LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3858136


beer on keyboard


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> beer on keyboard


 Was it a Goodson (Hey I heard about the pinkies ... BonFils??)

say it wasn't so


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Imma go beat me some dieabeetics up

Im going to need backup tho

Diaaaabeeetus is a hella drug


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> beer on keyboard


Keys on the beerboard

Dont alive amd drive it said


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Keys on the beerboard
> 
> Dont alive amd drive it said


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got my turtle lifted.
> 
> I will be good. I do not want to be banned and a few others would not like that either.
> 
> I really am just talkative amd use this as an outlet most times.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Was kinda thinkin Telecaster...



excuse the mess, I remodel a lot


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3858212
> excuse the mess, I remodel a lot


I like your remodeling tendencies


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I like your remodeling tendencies


And this is the last time.

Except I said that 3 years ago. Pretty sure this is the last time. Until it's time again.
Ah fuck, I'll always be tweaking somefuckingthing.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3858212
> excuse the mess, I remodel a lot


Nice! I'm such a sucker for the sunburst finish.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice! I'm such a sucker for the sunburst finish.


Tobacco burst almost


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got my turtle lifted


Ya you shoulda let me know sooner

You know how it is
Mods be crazy


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 21, 2016)

Still blows my mind you all go on TC on Friday and Saturday night.. Why not Monday and Tuesday when everyone is licking their wounds irl?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Still blows my mind you all go on TC on Friday and Saturday night.. Why not Monday and Tuesday when everyone is licking their wounds irl?


 I'm old and losing coordination ... talking while licking isn't easy any more


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Dec 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Chorizo! And I added some to the beans too


Not sure where anyone's from but I cook chorizo with my eggs on a pretty consistent basis. Fry you some corn tortillas in a skillet and have you some badass breakfast tacos. I like menudo too. Menudo isn't for everyone but I like that stuff. Usually it's only served on the weekend at certain places.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm old and losing coordination ... talking while licking isn't easy any more


Probably not as photogenic either.





j/k. luv ya man


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 21, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Not sure where anyone's from but I cook chorizo with my eggs on a pretty consistent basis. Fry you some corn tortillas in a skillet and have you some badass breakfast tacos. I like menudo too. Menudo isn't for everyone but I like that stuff. Usually it's only served on the weekend at certain places.


Menudo is the best hangover soup ever! I love it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Not sure where anyone's from but I cook chorizo with my eggs on a pretty consistent basis. Fry you some corn tortillas in a skillet and have you some badass breakfast tacos. I like menudo too. Menudo isn't for everyone but I like that stuff. Usually it's only served on the weekend at certain places.


LOL local taco shack here sells some terrific menudo (for the crudo). Their pozole isn't 1/2 bad either.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And this is the last time.
> 
> Except I said that 3 years ago. Pretty sure this is the last time. Until it's time again.
> Ah fuck, I'll always be tweaking somefuckingthing.


LOL My dad always said that too! I spent all of my 8th grade year missing two external walls on my bedroom. He was always tweaking.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Still blows my mind you all go on TC on Friday and Saturday night.. Why not Monday and Tuesday when everyone is licking their wounds irl?


Any night tag me and I will beup to have adrink. 

Was a few people on last night if I wasnt hallucinating. I had to run to talk to someone. 

I went to cheque for mail and slipped down the stairs. 

These streets are cold, break a mans hip just for walking down the wrong street.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 21, 2016)

Does anyone else ever sit down and think "damn I eat too many vegetables."


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Does anyone else ever sit down and think "damn I eat too many vegetables."


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Does anyone else ever sit down and think "damn I eat too many vegetables."


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Does anyone else ever sit down and think "damn I eat too many vegetables."


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

some days all my emotions crash at once into each other. 

can be sitting there just smoking and bam 

it makes me crawl back to my stash and smash a point or two. 
i
I dont feel safe sober anylonger but the amount of drugs to make me feel calm is desipicable. 

cut back hardcore bur rhis last 2 weeks have been muddy to say the least, 

back to music cs:go and solitud

a few drugse


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

It's ok to drink another drink, the fluids aid in your desires
it's ok to die, dying is just a thought
its k to smile crying makes your makeup run
its ok to be a slut because sex is good 
its ok
its just not ok
its ok its ik ok ok 
ok?
ok


----------



## .nobody. (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

Getting drunk alone is so satisfactory
i
because drinking is taken at a drunken pace

take 10 shots and drink 

mew mew mew

crack is whack


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2016)

.nobody. said:


>


Lol. The world needs more .nobody.s
But we can't all be.nobody.s, there's really only room for one .nobody.
So, I have a tiny sliver of shatter and I'm going to do a massive hit and contemplate.


The fuck I am, I'm just gonna get wrecked a have a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, 3 left from Christmas!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

spent 15 years gettin loaded 
15 years till his liver exploded 
now whats bob gunna do now that he cant drink?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. The world needs more .nobody.s
> But we can't all be.nobody.s, there's really only room for one .nobody.
> So, I have a tiny sliver of shatter and I'm going to do a massive hit and contemplate.
> 
> ...


oh a whole bottle of pale ale?

don't get alcohol poisoning now fam

dont worry my phones on speed dial incase you get out of hand


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. The world needs more .nobody.s
> But we can't all be.nobody.s, there's really only room for one .nobody.
> So, I have a tiny sliver of shatter and I'm going to do a massive hit and contemplate.
> 
> ...


LOL I did that last night. I'm contemplating a re-run tonight!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

all i need is 2 vcold beers a hot botch and security


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> oh a whole bottle of pale ale?
> 
> don't get alcohol poisoning now fam
> 
> dont worry my phones on speed dial incase you get out of hand


No silly, on the sliver of shatter. 

Although all 3 pale ales will make me borderline Ontarian.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No silly, on the sliver of shatter.
> 
> Although all 3 pale ales will make me borderline Ontarian.


lmao 

that was a great post. 
I totally read your post wrong, which is expected of myself. still you get drunk quick, im on the 15th beer of the day but i also ate

cocaine is my morning run 

its warm outside and my cats like the radiators so i turned them on. im too hot now and scrambling to turn it off

thats life eh ?

moight


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> lmao
> 
> that was a great post.
> I totally read your post wrong, which is expected of myself. still you get drunk quick, im on the 15th beer of the day but i also ate
> ...


Well, as I very clearly recall from long ago, in a galaxy far away,

one can consume a hell of a lot more alcohol than normal while doing cocaine

reminds me of an old song.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, as I very clearly recall from long ago, in a galaxy far away,
> 
> one can consume a hell of a lot more alcohol than normal while doing cocaine
> 
> reminds me of an old song.


i tend to do a lot of speedballs and also do not like alcohol, with my coke unless I am out with people. i prefer drinking pre coke nd then just sippin my drinks, 

personal preferences and all. but when im closing the night i kill a hella lot of pints and shots

i rarely do drugs tho.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

chyea dance shit


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> i tend to do a lot of speedballs and also do not like alcohol, with my coke unless I am out with people. i prefer drinking pre coke nd then just sippin my drinks,
> 
> personal preferences and all. but when im closing the night i kill a hella lot of pints and shots
> 
> i rarely do drugs tho.


 I liked doing rare drugs.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

bring dat bass by the pound 
bring that booty to the ground


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I liked doing rare drugs.


I personally preferred medium well drugs


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I liked doing rare drugs.


We would have gotten along splendidly circa 1983


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I liked doing rare drugs.


what types rc chems? 

i have a lot of rc chems in my posseson almost all the 2c's and a lot of bromos lol 

';mxe is currently my fav rc in combo with 2ct7 
\
very well rounded trip. 2c drugs are killer with everything i find them less invasive on the mind and very easy to "groove:" on 

I love almost all drugs and keep a steady supply of rc on hand all the time. 

do you like rc hit me with a pm ill help guide sites


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We would have gotten along splendidly circa 1983


Yeah in college you always wanted a chem geek or two at the party. Better yet an invite to the chem parties.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I personally preferred medium well drugs


Rare drugs smoked better


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

i heard you smoke crack sf

girl I am the crack\

kekeke

baby girl i wreck dat poonany for a hunnit 

walawala wla i am not even a dealer

what are droogs officar 

i do not know that name

this is forgery

thats not even my name brobro


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Rare drugs smoked better


Yes but medium well were partially smoked for the lazy amongst us


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> what types rc chems?
> 
> i have a lot of rc chems in my posseson almost all the 2c's and a lot of bromos lol
> 
> ...


Yah I did some of those back in the day. However I found the psychedelics weren't for me. Now it is weed, alcohol and the occasional bag of cookies.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah in college you always wanted a chem geek or two at the party. Better yet an invite to the chem parties.


Our go to guy back in the day moved to Cali to be a wine vineyard chemist.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

I will wrassle anyone but that russian fuker who owns a bar. 

he left me bruised and kept hurting me\

no sex bros

hes a big drunk russian and we did a play fight\
\\
\
he hyurt sf

i sAW HIS GIRL LOOK AT MY ASS

CUZ IM FAT


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yah I did some of those back in the day. However I found the psychedelics weren't for me. Now it is weed, alcohol and the occasional bag of cookies.


Cookies are a well cooked pot of crack. 

usually mason jars or a pickle jar

a cake is a real g ting


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but medium well were partially smoked for the lazy amongst us


 I do like me a low-energy solution ... 


...you had me at lazy


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

Eh, play around with opiates benzos and cb agonists 


A lot funner than tripping imo



Speaking of 
You ever try racemorphan?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

lol has obviously never truly tripped. 

many tryptamines incorporate amp into this these days. 

lel dude


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> lol has obviously never truly tripped.
> 
> many tryptamines incorporate amp into this these days.


?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3863748


I can understand wanting to forget you built the death star.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ?


many of the rc tryptamines incorporate an amp of some sort, 


whats yo question


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

i ii i swear to god if any of you fuckers let me near your fridge I would eat it whole
i
actually a few of you Id beforced to wait

but id eat ur body


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> many of the rc tryptamines incorporate an amp of some sort,
> 
> 
> whats yo question


Where did that come from lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wherie did that come from lol


im really high but you made a quip about tripping and amps so I made a comment about the current psyc scene. 

obviously this is the wrong thread. 

lol don't take it personal eh mougiht


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Eh, play around with opiates benzos and cb agonists
> 
> 
> A lot funner than tripping imo
> ...


this

a lot funner then tripping?

have you delved deep into tripping beyond a disociative point of view?

sorry I am a mod on psyc forum so this type of thing irks me

plz explsind homie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

imo trippin can evoke all emotions including the feeling of racing on coke, 

if you take a dip into the dnb scene aroundi here it seems to be very coke and lsd heavy with some kids doing k or meth 
imo its a perfect mix that is happening but I dont do drugs myself. \

I do dance a lot at raves and occasionally suck a dick or three


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> have you delved deep into tripping beyond a disociative point of view?


Sure but if you remember dissociatives are my fav.
And I hate any amphetamine.



StonedFarmer said:


> sorry I am a mod


You forget who your talking to? We've talked about this several times

tripping was a poor choice of words. As you can trip plenty hard on the mentioned racemorphan though yes it is again a dissociative

I meant the classic rcs you brought up. But of course with twists and pulls the building blocks matter less and less. So I can't call out specific classes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sure but if you remember dissociatives are my fav.
> And I hate any amphetamine.
> 
> 
> ...


your right tripping was the wrong words but you understood what I meant full well.


meow you do hate me eh

sad we had such a good time dating.

ill still love you always sweety


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> meow you do hate me eh
> 
> sad we had such a good time dating.


Are you breaking up with me?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Are you breaking up with me?


you seem mad at me

I still think you got the slabs swangin like a southern og 
i
just love me for who I am ok?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

we all love


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

i love me some outkast

i do 
\i do


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

a great smoKe song imo4

\
idk my titties from tatties tho


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> i ii i swear to god if any of you fuckers let me near your fridge I would eat it whole
> i
> actually a few of you Id beforced to wait
> 
> but id eat ur body


LOL!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

so this homie is making sf feel bad in text message format. 

sf may cry lel not really but this nigg is trippin hard. 

apparenlt i chop to his sis, i dont even know the names he be saying. 

sf gunna smack a bitch cuz like i dont even know what drugs are


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

Thas all you need hooka

Ambien for quick k.o
Going after gaba (a1)

And the zanny for a2 as needed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

all you need is ron 

shall i upload ron me getting fuckboi?

yall niggas on that pill shit 

jesus get on that boy toy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

just die sf die die die


sf kills self ina solemn matter and his last post was beautiful


incoming best message ever babyies
it twas o baby it will be.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> all you need is ron
> 
> shall i upload ron me getting fuckboi?
> 
> ...



No that was actually for a legitamite question. Regarding insomnia travel and the difference between benzos specifically between ativan and valium 
To someone with an aversion to rx bit doesn't dolerate antihistamines 

In a maybe monthly use


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> just die sf die die die
> 
> 
> sf kills self ina solemn matter and his last post was beautiful
> ...




You talked to cat dog recently.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> No that was actually for a legitamite question. Regarding insomnia travel and the difference between benzos specifically between ativan and valium
> To someone with an aversion to rx bit doesn't dolerate antihistamines
> 
> In a maybe monthly use


my bad for interpreting that wrong. 

fam I ain\t got noting against you. 

I stand firm dxm is a dissociative and nothing like a real psyc 

what we talking bout brobro?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You talked to cat dog recently.


ya i talked to tomtom on the weekend. he seemed mad at me bout this abe thing\\

we was talking christmas day. i think fam tried ringing my phone when i turned it off. idk shits fucked these days but you got my digits 
\


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

40 n my pants saggin 
got a clip longa then a arizona can

holla to ur momma 
she let me touch all ujp on hurr

u must be trippin
livin on dawes but i aint crippin

i make plays n be slippin

shoot dem boiiis
44 we handle like toys

kekekekekeke


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

i will slip your baby some dick for like hohoho 

santa is your nickname holdin this sack


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

gang task keepin tabs on my click
baby momma still willin sell her soul
suck my dick for a free prick

sf will rob u blaty mommy mamamamama


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You talked to cat dog recently.


Might want too. If he's still kickin


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

Rip tom

Love you bro. But I don't want to act selfish I know how much effort you put into recovery.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 29, 2016)

This Gorilla Glue has me feeling very random jibber jabberish


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

Suicide really effects me personally


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Suicide really *effects* me personally


*Affects


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> *Affects


Please ibcould type effycts andvyiu would kniw what I meant.

I give nofucks about graamer on this touchscreen


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Suicide really effects me personally


More importantly is a fellow member commiting suicide not grammar.


Rip lil homie


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Please ibcould type effycts andvyiu would kniw what I meant.
> 
> I give nofucks about graamer on this touchscreen


No clue what you're trying to say. Smh.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No clue what you're trying to say. Smh.


Whatever it was you bet your ass it was cool


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 29, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Whatever it was you bet your ass it was cool


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Dec 29, 2016)

Eric Fucking Roberts


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3863805
> 
> Thas all you need hooka
> 
> ...


DO you have a drive thru?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

i just want to find a girl who wants to dance

baby all I want is a baby who will dance

take me in your arms sway me around like a doll


treeat me like those dolls you pretended were your best friends
o
lords knows i got none

I am done with degrading myself for others to understand me.
i
all


qwizoking said:


> Rip tom
> 
> Love you bro. But I don't want to act selfish I know how much effort you put into recovery.


yo should I give tom tom a call? 

if he isn\t happy or whatever tell him he has my number and I will talk to him anytime of day. that guy can wake me up and I wouldnt mind. 

yo if we must take this to text or whatever. you making me worry for our boy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

So the clock says 3:36 

I believe itz a conspiracy to feed mycats

So instead I enforxe a strict no kitteh love after love

It's as confusing as it sounds and normally I end up rolling aroundwith them but lily(my youngest) is behind me purring and i see my black one chasing her shadow. 

Idk wherethe other guy is but probably sleeping like a rational cat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a terrible stomach ache and not its not thw alcohol. 

It feels as if a thousand scorpions are piercing my lower abdomen and wgeb i sit up the pain goes to my upper part 

Have had it for a hour noq and thought maybe it was from ripping hits all night or even the hot sauce bUt it is definitely not just pulled muscle or sauce. 

Im killing a beer rolling on my side making a loud groaning noise and goinv to try n sleep. 

All i can assume is that chicken sandiwch or possibly I have become a pussy. 

Will setermine as I roll around moaning

Probably just a pussy tho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

LoL so I ate a few roxi and immediately pukes thsm up. 

Going to insufalte theis next 90mg rav up a ayringe incase ol af needa a back to sleep and eating ambien+ trazadone. 

Thw traz for quick wleep and the ambien holds sleep over. Qirhout i eithwr ait up aupwr late or i eat traz pass out and am up in 3-4 hours. 

Aeroquel also helpa for long sleeps but it makes me binge eat the next dayandnwver shakethat droqsy kill mefeels


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

Imma leave thia beautiful flyer design here.

Ifyour i. Or around comesay hi to sf.

Ill have something cool to qear just not sure yet what

The girl on thw cover is muxho cute irl as well. All tixkets are on "seed bomb" tixkets? Is that thw name for thw tixkets that aremade of seeds? 

Idk but its dope in concept. 

Do drugs come do drugs in camada qirh sf

Lets dance


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

When the bottle gon leavin 
But i still woke up with my nose bleedin
Im high
The pill just hit


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda

I hope you realize how big of an asshole move that was.

@Eltomcat commited suicide

you just wanna keep attacking my grammar when everyone knows I was the original ducked up typer


Good luck in life. Not that you care .but ignore.

Such blatent "give no fucks"







Rip tom

My sf and many others will be thinking about you



Such insensitivity it's no surprise a dozen members have directly attributed you to rius downfall.



Luckily I still keep in contact with several members.


No one wants to read this shit Bob.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> ya i talked to tomtom on the weekend. he seemed mad at me bout this abe thing\\


As far as the abe thing. I have his number and we talk too... Look ya he has some obvious issues but I'm a loyal nigga. And whether Tom's issues or abe i always have an open ear. And might even freely donate meds I would actually prescribe.

In not one to chastise for scizo tendencies.


That's what tom was mad about considering had mental illness


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have a terrible stomach ache and not its not thw alcohol.
> 
> It feels as if a thousand scorpions are piercing my lower abdomen and wgeb i sit up the pain goes to my upper part
> 
> ...


If it's still hurting, which side and do you still have an appendix? Go get checked.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> I hope you realize how big of an asshole move that was.
> 
> ...


How do you know he committed suicided


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> How do you know he committed suicided


Me. Sf and some others talk outside of riu

Tom cat not in a well place and hasn't been. We do what we can. I've been through it all and try to provide hope


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Me. Sf and some others talk outside of riu
> 
> Tom cat not in a well place and hasn't been. We do what we can. I've been through it all and try to provide hope


So you knew him personally ?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> So you knew him personally ?


In a way yes. We had a lot in common. I'm quite familiar with Oregon specifically around i80.

And talk daily


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> In a way yes. We had a lot in common. I'm quite familiar with Oregon specifically around i80.
> 
> And talk daily


So you saw his obit for sure than ?
I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes I posted here some time ago that he needed some love and there were great people here (true)
But I blame his wife
I know we shouldn't point blame. But fuck she was the real one with issues




Ah prolly shouldn't have said any of this


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yes I posted here some time ago that he needed some love and there were great people here (true)
> But I blame his wife
> I know we shouldn't point blame. But fuck she was the real one with issues
> 
> ...


It's not really anyone's fault 
Round Christmas time few years ago my x comitted suicide 
It's really no ones fault he did it 
He just did 
And yes there's plenty of extra help we could have offered but the end result would have probably been the same 
Taking a life even your own is an end decision it's not one taken lightly 
Best you can do is remember the good times and not try to place blame


----------



## april (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yes I posted here some time ago that he needed some love and there were great people here (true)
> But I blame his wife
> I know we shouldn't point blame. But fuck she was the real one with issues
> 
> ...


I'm sure certain people are toxic but blaming people when someone takes their life is kinda harsh. Some people have terrible demons they mentally fight with daily. ..unfortunately sometimes the demons are just too strong. My heart aches for anyone who wants to end their life...life is about being kind and helping each other, I hope this poor soul is finally at peace.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> DO you have a drive thru?


No but ups ground and 2nd day air is free


I mean jk Sunni


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> If it's still hurting, which side and do you still have an appendix? Go get checked.


Yea still hurts which kind of sucks. Cant get comfy all night.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yea still hurts which kind of sucks. Cant get comfy all night.


You can pm me. . not to discount c2g. Just I tend to ramble


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yes I posted here some time ago that he needed some love and there were great people here (true)
> But I blame his wife
> I know we shouldn't point blame. But fuck she was the real one with issues
> 
> ...


Qwizo you may wish to check your sources. I hear he's still alive.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yes I posted here some time ago that he needed some love and there were great people here (true)
> But I blame his wife
> I know we shouldn't point blame. But fuck she was the real one with issues
> 
> ...


LoL 

He messaged me thia morning so hesalright. 

I should really chwck my voicemails but so much work. Him n bones probably curled up in bed together. 

Probably watching kitchen nightmares or some freaky porn.

Tomtom come fill us in on your shenanigans you got qwizo trippin


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL
> 
> He messaged me thia morning so hesalright.
> 
> ...


I been talk in to him this am


When a.m


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

But like I told barn buster....

It wasn't his normal depression. Many of us were honestly worried. 

You can't just let something like that. Go. People can say what they want but sometimes it's important to recognize your loved elsewhere.

It did happen this a.m and I do hope he's ok but hasn't answered since.

Again not trying to cause false alarm but Bob's reaction made me feel like he didn't understand that this isn't something to take lightly .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I been talk in to him this am
> 
> 
> When a.m





qwizoking said:


> But like I told barn buster....
> 
> It wasn't his normal depression. Many of us were honestly worried.
> 
> ...


I wish you would have shared that with us. You were quick to 'pronounce' him dead and then try to lay guilt on Bob on the day of his child's birth, smh, that is beyond sad with a real side of cruel, sigh.......


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I been talk in to him this am
> 
> 
> When a.m


8am or so. 

I have green streaks all over my shirt, I dont even remember doing oxy last night.

Probably why I am so shakey


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I wish you would have shared that with us. You were quick to 'pronounce' him dead and then try to lay guilt on Bob on the day of his child's birth, smh, that is beyond sad with a real side of cruel, sigh.......


No no I apologize if it came across that way. Bob had nothing to do with this potentially devastating development.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> But like I told barn buster....
> 
> It wasn't his normal depression. Many of us were honestly worried.
> 
> ...


He usually gives me a shout when stuff is up. Ill give the man a call later on, I thinms its still early for him. 

"Don't be shy" lololol best text message received wver


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I wish you would have shared that with us. You were quick to 'pronounce' him dead and then try to lay guilt on Bob on the day of his child's birth, smh, that is beyond sad with a real side of cruel, sigh.......



Well one can't "pronounce dead" only *repeat his feelings and conversation. 

Mind you this isn't the first time he's mentioned this.. So assume there's a reason we took it seriously


Anyway that's all i have to say about it


Live you bro bro. Turn up


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> No no I apologize if it came across that way. Bob had nothing to do with this potentially devastating development.


Wow that's a real non apology, if it came across that way? Read your post below how could it be taken any other way. Then when you replied to Sunni you refused to come out and confirm it but you implied it in quite the sneaky manner. How could this be anything else but a play to hurt Bob for his correcting you on your misuse of a synonym.

I thought better of you qwizo.



qwizoking said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> I hope you realize how big of an asshole move that was.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Well one can't "pronounce dead" only *repeat his feelings and conversation.
> 
> Mind you this isn't the first time he's mentioned this.. So assume there's a reason we took it seriously
> 
> ...


You can't prescribe either but that did not stop you, sigh.......



qwizoking said:


> As far as the abe thing. I have his number and we talk too... Look ya he has some obvious issues but I'm a loyal nigga. And whether Tom's issues or abe i always have an open ear. And might even freely donate meds* I would actually prescribe.*
> 
> In not one to chastise for scizo tendencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> No no I apologize if it came across that way. Bob had nothing to do with this potentially devastating development.


Potentially? That adverb means you still want to have the attention cake and not eat the plate of cro (i.e apologize sincerely) that lying like this, and about such serious matters, requires you do.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> but a play to hurt Bob for his correcting you on your misuse of a synonym.


I alway misspell and use bad grammar my ooint was him focusing on that other that the situation at hand. It was quite insensitive


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You can't prescribe either but that did not stop you, sigh.......


Prescribe ?



cannabineer said:


> Potentially? That adverb means you still want to have the attention cake and not eat the plate of cro (i.e apologize sincerely) that lying like this requires you do.



Potentially means unconfirmed


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I alway misspell and use bad grammar my ooint was him focusing on that other that the situation at hand. It was quite insensitive


Sorry q that dog won't hunt. Your attempting to lay a death on him at the birth of his child (during a high risk delivery), was wrong. It would be nicer to openly apologize than double down.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Prescribe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah read the post that quote came from. I figured you would attempt to obfuscate so I quoted your post wherein you stated that in case you might feel the need to edit your words.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry q that dog won't hunt. Your attempting to lay a death on him at the birth of his child (during a high risk delivery), was wrong. It would be nicer to openly apologize than double down.



I did apologize. I in no may meant for that to be taken from my statement


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Prescribe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this instance "potentially" means "not". This is how the really dedicated liars do it.

You fucked with the emotions of the real people who live behind our personae, out of simple spite at Bob.



qwizoking said:


> I did apologize. I in no may meant for that to be taken from my statement


If you do not want to be hung with the consequences of the words you used, choose other words. I dispensed this advice to one of your online colleagues recently.

Annie is educated. I'm educated. You are also, unless that too is fiction. As someone educated, you know that folks will read what the words say. You're doubling down on the lie rather than coming clean after being caught with your pants down. That says that you are a liar.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Well one can't "pronounce dead" only *repeat his feelings and conversation.
> 
> Mind you this isn't the first time he's mentioned this.. So assume there's a reason we took it seriously
> 
> ...


LoL "turn up"

No one says this any.ore.


qwizoking said:


> As far as the abe thing. I have his number and we talk too... Look ya he has some obvious issues but I'm a loyal nigga. And whether Tom's issues or abe i always have an open ear. And might even freely donate meds I would actually prescribe.
> 
> In not one to chastise for scizo tendencies.
> 
> ...


Juat saw this. 

I always open to l8sten or answer myphone when someone feels down. I am always battling shadowfeels that are horrible so I feels bow people are. 


The dude talked me down from auicide notlong ago. Me and him spent time talking before I admitted myself to the hospital. 

So my stomach pain is almost unbearable, and just wish it would stop. Qhen yourshaking so badyou cannot wven hit ur own arm and holding a straw to sniff is a good way to cutup urnose 

It is Friday, get your cats and have aomefish


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> In this instance "potentially" means "not". This is how the really dedicated liars do it.
> 
> You fucked with the emotions of the real people who live behind our personae, out of simple spite at Bob.



I have no problem with bob. I felt he was being insenstive as I mentioned. There are real People here. He has come out to myself and some others for support.

If I could show you text messages or line convo I would. Not sure that would be right though.




In this case potentially means nobody has any way of confirming until they get in contact with him. I still have not. For all anyone knows it was a failed attemot, someone intervened etv



I of course hope he's fine ......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I have no problem with bob. I felt he was being insenstive as I mentioned. There are real People here. He has come out to myself and some others for support.
> 
> If I could show you text messages or line convo I would. Not sure that would be right though.
> 
> ...


 @StonedFarmer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

Well this rapidly went sideways.



And I am truly appalled at some of the behavior shown here.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I have no problem with bob. I felt he was being insenstive as I mentioned. There are real People here. He has come out to myself and some others for support.
> 
> If I could show you text messages or line convo I would. Not sure that would be right though.
> 
> ...


Hes ok.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hes ok.


Ya ya I finally got a hold of him too. He was all in just kpinned out and well you know the story I'm sure. Not so swell hollidays.

Anyway enough info


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ya ya I finally got a hold of him too. He was all in just kpinned out and well you know the story I'm sure. Not so swell hollidays.
> 
> Anyway enough info


so you werent even sure and you were posting he killed himself? the fucks wrong with you? suicide is a selfish bitch way out. you never know, tomorrow might be a sunny day


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> suicide is a selfish bitch way out.


Sig worthy




Btw


srh88 said:


> so you werent even sure and you were posting he killed himself?


His words. Should I have instead waited a month or two to see if he followed through instead of jumping the gun?
It rings deep with me and I spoke out. Also to show him in case he looks that people care
Again not something to take lightly


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2016)

I want an eggroll. Unless @Flaming Pie says it is a pizzagate thing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh goddam it.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=eggroll


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sig worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make it your sig then, make this your sig to. 
youre a fucking rat and a phony. maybe you should of waited until you actually knew. instead of having people here upset a member offed himself. have a good one diva.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 30, 2016)

yea no way to back peddle that shit

incredibly fucked up


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> make it your sig then, make this your sig to.
> youre a fucking rat and a phony. maybe you should of waited until you actually knew. instead of having people here upset a member offed himself. have a good one diva.


Do you have any proof behind these accusations?

Diva? Ummm ok. . buuuuurn


Waited until I knew? Should I Google his name may be check the paper? Maybe re-read the posts


Edit . funny another member has the same sort of feelings towards homeless people , suicide and more. In sure you know him


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I want an eggroll. Unless @Flaming Pie says it is a pizzagate thing.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Do you have any proof behind these accusations?
> 
> Diva? Ummm ok. . buuuuurn
> 
> ...


maybe you should take some screen shots and make them your sig or show sunni. and the phony part.. thats just obvious but im not getting into it with you. and yeah, next time your driving your moms car take down the diva air freshener. go pop some pills and have fun. bye bye


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> maybe you should take some screen shots and make them your sig or show sunni. and the phony part.. thats just obvious but im not getting into it with you. and yeah, next time your driving your moms car take down the diva air freshener. go pop some pills and have fun. bye bye


Lol alright bro bro.
Though I really would like to hear about this snitch and phony thing.

Hey on the cool try that diva airfreshner. Smells like leather and like lemon pledge combined with new car. Its an awesomely perfect combo.

My girl turned me onto it, it gets rid of weed smell quick if you ride with people on occasion who wouldn't approve...say in-laws


I got the one called cowboy idk about the others



Edit you can always pm of you ever want to actually discuss something.

I think people have made it clear this isn't the sort of content they want to read


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

I wouldn't call suicide selfish, sure others are going to feel bad but no one understands fully what is happening in someones head. 

Sometimes the thoughts can be managed. 

Imo its selfish of others to feel I need to keep living to appease them. 


Having friends who have killed themself I will always hate the fact they did it but it ismt my choice and I can try to underatand how they felt. 

I was actually caught by police hopping off a building qhen I was really bad into the ron n crack. I don't remember it fully happening and I was pretty off but I heard it all read out in court and saw the officers statements. 

Over reaction at the time for sure butthw circumatances surrounding that whole ordeal and subsequent arrest was completely good reason. 

Tricky subject and tbh I wont delve into the matters anymore. Too many feels on thw matter.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ........snip.....
> 
> His words. Should I have instead waited a month or two to see if he followed through instead of jumping the gun?
> It rings deep with me and I spoke out. Also to show him in case he looks that people care
> Again not something to take lightly


I'm doubting you are a pharmacist qwizo. If you had any training on dispensing of anti depressants you know the thing to do is call the local authorities for intervention. Based upon your posting here you took his threat as credible and not mere histrionic behavior yet you acted contrary to your education and professional ethics.

But bringing this drama to an internet forum helps no one and possibly hurts him even more. However the final straw was your attempt to use his mental health issues against another forum member. How does that help him? How is that caring about anyone but yourself.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Call authorities to where?

Also you don't know his history in and out of ... Nevermind look No need to actually go into personal life
No as he would like to see support and another being caring for him and absence



And it was never used against another member. Reread the post. Bob was insensitive that's all i pointed out


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Call authorities to where?
> 
> Also you don't know his history in and out of ... Nevermind look No need to actually go into personal life
> No as he would like to see support and another being caring for him and absence
> ...


Bullshit, I am done with you.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Bullshit, I am done with you.


Coo


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2016)

Man, this is some seriously weird, hard to follow bull fucking shit!

Is @Eltomcat alive or WTF? (I sure hope so)

I get enough fake news these days, this shouldn't be something one fucks around with, I don't care how fucked up you are.

FFS already!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Man, this is some seriously weird, hard to follow bull fucking shit!
> 
> Is @Eltomcat alive or WTF? (I sure hope so)
> 
> ...


He is alive, he made a post on the line app earlier


And I agree, some seriously fucked up shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Man, this is some seriously weird, hard to follow bull fucking shit!
> 
> Is @Eltomcat alive or WTF? (I sure hope so)
> 
> ...




He was idk a little after noon


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> He was idk a little after noon


Man you're really fucking up. How do you know he wants any of this on RIU?


Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Man you're really fucking up. How do you know he wants any of this on RIU?
> 
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you?


If yall hadn't gone this direction. I asked sf if he heard from tom at like 6 yesterday based on a convo. . while mentioning suicide and a member, Bob decided the important bit was grammar which as I said upset me and he failed to realize that this is a serious matter. 



But I'm done talking about it. And as always I could care less what anyone thinks of me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Man you're really fucking up. How do you know he wants any of this on RIU?
> 
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you?


Precisely this. Qwizo outed something that was NOT his prerogative to discuss and that is gonna be a huge pain in that member's ass. I can imagine having to put up with all the you-ok-bro? bullshit that'll follow as sure as sun follows rain. Anyone who did that to me would then be dead to me. 

In my estimation that is an even bigger sin than the blatant dishonesty. It is as big a sin as his deliberate effort to fuck with Bob while he was under max stress. Asshole.

And all y'all know how often I resort to name calling!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Fuck with bob? Why would I wanna do that
I'm happy for Bob and the addition to the fam...


As far as blatent dishonesty when a person says they are doing it and you don't hear from them for an unusually long time frame......

Not quite dishonesty especially given history 



As far as putting info out there....stop making assumptions and I wouldn't have to explain


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> And as always I could care less what anyone thinks of me.


Wtf ever if you really didn't care, you wouldn't have even replied...


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf ever if you really didn't care, you wouldn't have even replied...


Lol

To clarify..I don't care what anyone thinks of me.
The question asked was how i would know he wants this on riu. To which I responded several times now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2016)

Anybody care to see Eagles hatching. There's a live stream of it going on right this minute.

Here's the link~~~> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/hatch-watch-nation-transfixed-two-bald-eagle-eggs-live-cam-n701346


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

Habaneros are such a wonderful pepper. 

Caan never go qrong with habanero


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3864433


Always thought if I got a pug I'd name it Pugsly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3864433


I had to watch it several times - looks like the little guy's wearing a shoulder holster.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had to watch it several times - looks like the little guy's wearing a shoulder holster.


Pugs are bad ass


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Pugs are bad ass


But their eye's tend to fall out.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But their eye's tend to fall out.


Don't even have to shoot em out eh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

Well, that's the word on the playground.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3864433


I saw this dog and thought, hmmmm "dog licking his penis" would be a good animation. "dog licking penis" brings up some frankly disturbing Google images, however. I looked at over 300 of them and didn't see any I could use.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, that's the word on the playground.


Proptosis, humans can have that happen as well (bet you didn't wanna know that) LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> I saw this dog and thought, hmmmm "dog licking his penis" would be a good animation. "dog licking penis" brings up some frankly disturbing Google images, however. I looked at over 300 of them and didn't see any I could use.


Lol. I know, I searched that once after a zarabone post.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Proptosis, humans can have that happen as well (bet you didn't wanna know that) LOL


Thank you very much for dredging up an old Jr. High memory.
Best friend, Gym class, Boxing = something I can't unsee (but he could )


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Always thought if I got a pug I'd name it Pugsly


Ours is named Miguel.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

420God said:


> Ours is named Miguel.
> 
> View attachment 3864495


Does he speak Spanish?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2016)

https://web.archive.org/web/20060623130701/https://www.rollitup.org/


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does he speak Spanish?


I'm sure he did when we got him from the mother in law. I couldn't get him to listen to me for anything. That's when he was about 2yo, he's 10 now and one of the best dogs we've ever had.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I know, I searched that once after a zarabone post.


The things we do for RIU


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/20060623130701/https://www.rollitup.org/


I looked and saw .... a mirror site? What did I see?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

420God said:


> Anybody care to see Eagles hatching. There's a live stream of it going on right this minute.
> 
> Here's the link~~~> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/hatch-watch-nation-transfixed-two-bald-eagle-eggs-live-cam-n701346


 I was wondering how Philly restocks its pro footballers!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I looked and saw .... a mirror site? What did I see?


the wayback machine circa 2006 or 7 for rollitup. if you search around at the top it will give you snapshots by year of the (or any) site.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> the wayback machine circa 2006 or 7 for rollitup. if you search around at the top it will give you snapshots by year of the (or any) site.


 I never knew they had that Kokopelli logo. I like it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I never knew they had that Kokopelli logo. I like it.


i didn't know what the image was, interesting first choice for logo though

_*"Kokopelli* is a fertility deity, usually depicted as a humpbackedflute player (often with feathers or antenna-like protrusions on his head), who has been venerated by some Native American cultures in the Southwestern United States. Like most fertility deities, Kokopelli presides over both childbirth and agriculture. He is also a trickster god and represents the spirit of music"_.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But their eye's tend to fall out.


Really?! Remind me to never name a pug "Langerhans"


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Really?! Remind me to never name a pug "Langerhans"


I always thought I would like a Dachshund/Pug mix.
I would name it Dug.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

lokie said:


> I always thought I would like a Dachshund/Pug mix.
> I would name it Dug.


LOL, "Dug", in person, would certainly be a convo starter


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

I just googled that mix some are pretty cute, some are kinda what I was thinking lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

Check this out: http://buzzsharer.com/2015/09/16-unreal-pug-cross-breeds-you-have-to-see-to-believe/


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Check this out: http://buzzsharer.com/2015/09/16-unreal-pug-cross-breeds-you-have-to-see-to-believe/


I wanna pug zu


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I wanna pug zu


Can I get a kiss first?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Can I get a kiss first?


I think pug zu comes first!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I think pug zu comes first!


I'm old, I need foreplay


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, "Dug", in person, would certainly be a convo starter


Hi meet my dog Dug.






He is so cute. What kind of dog is Dug?



A DUG of course unless its actually a daug.






In which case I would name it Dawg.

Hi my dogs name is Dawg his is a real daug. He likes to go by his stage name
Dug Daug.

Pugsund? No. That would be racisist.


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I wanna pug zu


Oh yeah I would have one of these just because I could call it Kudzu.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 31, 2016)

Dug is a funny looking mother fucker. I like him.


----------



## eddiefromthecrunch (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice dog, i bet hes a cool dude to have around


----------



## chillok (Dec 31, 2016)

lol @ Mariah Carey on the ball drop. a wardrobe malfunction would have been better


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2016)

happy new years ladies and fellers


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> happy new years ladies and fellers


You too, SRH, hope it's a great year for everyone!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2017)

RIP, Father








http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/01/entertainment/william-christopher-mash-obit/


----------



## chillok (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy day after amateurs..


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 1, 2017)

Seems like there's been a lot of celebrity deaths here latey :'(


----------



## chillok (Jan 1, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Seems like there's been a lot of celebrity deaths here latey :'(


with many living life hard at one point or another. Add the ultimate peer pressure stress to you life and damn, recipie for early departure. I say good clean weed for everyone, see how things go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

Pulled my first stupid ass stunt of 2017. Decided to have an egg salad sandwich for breakfast. I usually put Sambal Badjak on one side and mayo on the other. Still being a touch hungover I didn't read labels and pulled the right colored jar out of the frig for Sambal. It turned out to be Tom Yum paste. In tangeringreen 2017 nominations post I'm nominating it for most horrible sandwich 2017. Worse, I ate the entire thing thinking it was just a bit of poorly mixed Sambal Badjak, what a f'n idiot. 

Blech


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Pulled my first stupid ass stunt of 2017. Decided to have an egg salad sandwich for breakfast. I usually put Sambal Badjak on one side and mayo on the other. Still being a touch hungover I didn't read labels and pulled the right colored jar out of the frig for Sambal. It turned out to be Tom Yum paste. In tangeringreen 2017 nominations post I'm nominating it for most horrible sandwich 2017. Worse, I ate the entire thing thinking it was just a bit of poorly mixed Sambal Badjak, what a f'n idiot.
> 
> Blech


 Now that that is behind you, the new year may unfold in glory!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Now that that is behind you, the new year may unfold in glory!


It's not quite behind me just yet ugh! I can still taste it. Now I'm off to buy a new dishwasher for 2017 f'n planned obsolescence.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's not quite behind me just yet ugh! I can still taste it. Now I'm off to buy a new dishwasher for 2017 f'n planned obsolescence.


 Boy and I are off shortly to walk the downtown and secure nutritional livestock.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 1, 2017)

lokie said:


> I always thought I would like a Dachshund/Pug mix.
> I would name it Dug.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2017)

Steelers pulled their last game of the regular season out of their ass in OT.

It's amazing how Cleveland can win the NBA and go to the WS, but can't win in football. 1-15.
They need Jim Brown back.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Steelers pulled their last game of the regular season out of their ass in OT.
> 
> It's amazing how Cleveland can win the NBA and go to the WS, but can't win in football. 1-15.
> They need Jim Brown back.


eagles beat the cowboys. 
hey @Gary Goodson the eagles won in case i havent told you 600 times yet


----------



## chillok (Jan 1, 2017)

Hitting the 80's music while trimming (ugh), and this tune comes on. Took me right back to being a PFC in the army hitting this sergeant chick. This was one of my favorite "get er naked" songs..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2017)

ha ha ha.well done "vandals"

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/01/01/vandal-changes-iconic-la-sign-to-hollyweed.html


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ha ha ha.well done "vandals"
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/01/01/vandal-changes-iconic-la-sign-to-hollyweed.html


That sign is hard to get to these days! Niiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ha ha ha.well done "vandals"
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/01/01/vandal-changes-iconic-la-sign-to-hollyweed.html


holy shit.. read the comment section lol its hilarious.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> holy shit.. read the comment section lol its hilarious.


Yeah, I'm to drunk that's probably not gonna happen tonight LOL how's your tummy feeling tonight?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I'm to drunk that's probably not gonna happen tonight LOL how's your tummy feeling tonight?


good.. i slept in and didnt drink today... 
yet


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> good.. i slept in and didnt drink today...
> yet


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> good.. i slept in and didnt drink today...
> yet


Nice! I drank in and didn't sleep today!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> eagles beat the cowboys.
> hey @Gary Goodson the eagles won in case i havent told you 600 times yet


Haha. Yeah, that Philly D really showed up against that Mark Sanchez led offense. I heard they also kept Elliot to 0.0 rushing yards as well. After this loss Dallas will have to settle for home field advantage throughout the playoffs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 2, 2017)

weed in me pipe, loading up vidja games, may need moar coffee \

making eggs n ham. may browse for a book.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Haha. Yeah, that Philly D really showed up against that Mark Sanchez led offense. I heard they also kept Elliot to 0.0 rushing yards as well. After this loss Dallas will have to settle for home field advantage throughout the playoffs
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866136


Fuck the game, explain the pic. Is the old guy gonna get some? Is this what happens when the Eagles win? If so, I'll start going to Mass again


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck the game, explain the pic. Is the old guy gonna get some? Is this what happens when the Eagles win? If so, I'll start going to Mass again


Lol nah that's Jerry Jones, the owner of the Cowboys. And that happened last year when we had a suck season. Imagine all the dirty filthy shit he will be getting into now. Don't let us win the Super Bowl either. You'll see his dick pics all over the interwebz.

Plus the eagles don't know what it's like to win a super bowl... 0-2 lmao!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2017)

^LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2017)

@Gary Goodson You had me at " all the dirty, filthy shit"


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck the game, explain the pic. Is the old guy gonna get some? Is this what happens when the Eagles win? If so, I'll start going to Mass again


The pic is of the owner of the Dallas Cowboys. His name is Jerry Jones. Regarding the pic... quite the scandal, eh? I needed a pic to show my Cowboy pride and I came across that precious gem (no pun intended). Being a Cowboys fan is just one of my many skills.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 3866326


I think I knew her mom years ago


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol nah that's Jerry Jones, the owner of the Cowboys. And that happened last year when we had a suck season. Imagine all the dirty filthy shit he will be getting into now. Don't let us win the Super Bowl either. You'll see his dick pics all over the interwebz.
> 
> Plus the eagles don't know what it's like to win a super bowl... 0-2 lmao!!!
> View attachment 3866279


hey gary! im not sure if you know about it yet, but the eagles beat the cowboys yesterday! just wanted to tell you in case you missed the game


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hey gary! im not sure if you know about it yet, but the eagles beat the cowboys yesterday! just wanted to tell you in case you missed the game


They beat the Steelers too earlier this year (as you well remember )

So you should really enjoy watching a Steeler-Cowboy Super Bowl if it happens.

I know I will .


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They beat the Steelers too earlier this year (as you well remember )
> 
> So you should really enjoy watching a Steeler-Cowboy Super Bowl if it happens.
> 
> I know I will .


thatd be a good game. i think if it came down to it though the cowboys would have it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thatd be a good game. i think if it came down to it though the cowboys would have it


Well, it was a good game in November without Roethlisberger. 
I'd like a rematch.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thatd be a good game. i think if it came down to it though the cowboys would have it


Yeah I'd have to root for dallas on that one. God damn steelers


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 2, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah I'd have to root for dallas on that one. God damn steelers


They are the only team in the league that has more super bowl wins than us. I would love for the Cowboys to tie it up.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> They are the only team in the league that has more super bowl wins than us. I would love for the Cowboys to tie it up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


LMAO!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> They are the only team in the league that has more super bowl wins than us. I would love for the Cowboys to tie it up.


Yeah my girlfriend is ready for em to get another one too. Unfortunately im a cleveland fan so my thoughts and opinions on super bowls don't really matter lol.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 3, 2017)

I think everyone should give this video a look. Draw your own conclusions. Enjoy.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I think everyone should give this video a look. Draw your own conclusions. Enjoy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

Guess where I'm gonna be tonight! Rockin Chum with R Lee


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Guess where I'm gonna be tonight! Rockin Chum with R Lee


Damn, just looked at thw list of beers. 

Id be all over thatbarrel aged imp milk stout. 

Some of those beers sound so good. Have a dozen for me!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Damn, just looked at thw list of beers.
> 
> Id be all over thatbarrel aged imp milk stout.
> 
> Some of those beers sound so good. Have a dozen for me!


Yup plan to have some of that and hang in TC assuming the internet gods are with me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

Sweet ! Have fun. Damn I'm jealous . It's frigid up here in Oregon! Here are my winter socks . Lol. The toes ones SUCK! But they are so cute.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sweet ! Have fun. Damn I'm jealous . It's frigid up here in Oregon! Here are my winter socks . Lol. The toes ones SUCK! But they are so cute.
> View attachment 3870063


 And they match, 
I've never known anyone who has a pair of toe socks but often wondered what the folks that buy them think. Do you have a pair of toe shoes too?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

No fukin way! 
Those are seriously UGLY!
I tried em on though. Hee hee . Just a silly marketing phase that suckered a lot of easily manipulated fools . Ended up after time on the market they caused severed foot damage so were removed from the shelves .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No fukin way!
> Those are seriously UGLY!
> I tried em on though. Hee hee . Just a silly marketing phase that suckered a lot of easily manipulated fools . Ended up after time on the market *they caused severed foot *damage so were removed from the shelves .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

It's true half the fun of bondage with a random is not knowing her fully.

Sadly I haven't met any randos i to that yet. The last was into roleplayand wore costumes n what not digged doing her ting qith me watching n shit. 

Idk my mind is random and tgis is random jibber

Bloopblapblop


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> It's true half the fun of bondage with a random is not knowing her fully.
> 
> Sadly I haven't met any randos i to that yet. *The last was into roleplayand wore costumes n what not digged doing her ting qith me watching n shit. *
> 
> ...


Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Wait till you're married 20 or 30 yrs., all kinds of ideas pop into your head to spice it up. 

Sometimes, she actually goes along with it .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Wait till you're married 20 or 30 yrs., all kinds of ideas pop into your head to spice it up.
> 
> Sometimes, she actually goes along with it .


I meet girls already into it, lol O was going to be married to one chick but that was toxic. 

Im into some kinky stuff bro, I don't judge unless I tried amx disliked. 

I haven't delved into pain based activities yet. 

Idk if you did it but bondage and othwr such woth randoms is a very excitingrush. 

I love sex qith music and drugsots of drugs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

I cam attest with copious drugs come women who will do stuff for minimal amounts tryong to make it seem that aint why they there. 

They are quiclkly noted in my mind as if I wamt a crack rox whore I will call one myaelf. 

Speaking of whores... This one while i was reloading my vape today looked like her peemp really laid into her. 

Ahe had a banging bod too, id of dropped a dime piece to touch dem


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

People be like "did he just sejd me pica of hia dick?"
Sf: hehehehehehehehe


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

After somany beers I ritually negin trollingfacebook withmultiple accounts, hammer my contacts on my phone qith baffling texts/pics then slide into silence aftwr enough fun. 

Im aure some await me as I gleam some real gems around beer 7 or 9. 

Im talking 40s but like 13beers and some cats is qhwn ibecomw sensi le. 

I ate.2 of mdma because no cocaine. I atill sit indian style


----------



## lokie (Jan 7, 2017)

This may be the image that should come to mind.






This is what my mind sees.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> This may be the image that should come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youon drugs. Yo


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2017)

*Zombies Would Wipe Out Humans in Less than 100 Days*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/zombies-wipe-humans-less-100-134700805.html

In the new analysis, the University of Leicester undergraduates assumed that each zombie would have 90 percent success at finding and infecting one human per day — a rate that would make the zombie virus twice as contagious as the Black Death, the plague that devastated Europe in the 1300s. 

The researchers further estimated that each zombie could live 20 days without braaaaaains.

Assuming a starting population of 7.5 billion people, approximately the world's population today, the students calculated that it would take 20 days for a single zombie to start an epidemic of noticeable proportions. At that point, the pandemic would have begun. Assuming no geographic isolation, in fact, the human population would drop to 181 by day 100 of the epidemic, with 190 million zombies roaming around.

With some geographical isolation, the situation would be a tiny bit better for humans. Assuming the zombie virus had to spread through contiguous regions and that zombies were somewhat limited in their ability to travel (not leaving their current region until there were 100,000 zombies roaming there), human survivors would number 273 by day 100, the study found.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 8, 2017)

*Apocalypse Tips, From Antibiotics to Zombies*
The ideal components for a survival kit are a doctor, a mechanic, a farmer.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424127887323442804578233771419149466
It's nice to be needed.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 8, 2017)

420God said:


> *Zombies Would Wipe Out Humans in Less than 100 Days*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/zombies-wipe-humans-less-100-134700805.html
> 
> ...


A more realistic model might assume that each zombie could find fewer human victims over time, the students wrote, because there would simply be fewer humans to find.

"We have also not included the possibility for the humans to kill the zombies," they wrote.

But never fear: In a follow-up paper, the students did just that. They extended the zombie life span to one year in order to up the challenge a bit, but also gave each human a 10 percent chance of killing a zombie each day. They also accounted for human reproduction, assuming reproductive-age women would be able to have a baby once every three years.

These assumptions provided some hope for humanity. Under this model, the human population rapidly dropped off to a few hundred again. However, the zombies died off after 1,000 days, under this model; 10,000 days after the beginning of the epidemic, the human population would start to recover again, the students found.

...thought I'd post some of what you didn't paste. I like a happy ending. They make me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 8, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> A more realistic model might assume that each zombie could find fewer human victims over time, the students wrote, because there would simply be fewer humans to find.
> 
> "We have also not included the possibility for the humans to kill the zombies," they wrote.
> 
> ...


I just hope Bill Murray survives this one, we still need him


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2017)

hapy little dude, right off the milk tap


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2017)

https://www.newscientist.com/article/2117286-miniature-brain-and-skull-found-inside-16-year-old-girls-ovary/


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.newscientist.com/article/2117286-miniature-brain-and-skull-found-inside-16-year-old-girls-ovary/


LOL, teratomas, often you'll find teeth and hair, always fun to cut them open, they always had a surprise inside.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 8, 2017)

Click it!

http://www.leekspin.com/


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Click it!
> 
> http://www.leekspin.com/


fuck my volume was all the way up.


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

Disco naps are the best naps.


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

today is starting off pretty crappy, went to grab my phone and was responding to my homie who lives up the block when it died. The lg g4 has that shitty back button which is notorious for its lack of response so no phone. ok so I decide I will walk up and bang his door once or twice and get this thing moving along. no answer so now I am without a phone and I wanted some ketamine, to go with this mda.

I also burnt my bagel, that is really pissing me off. I have 2 fucking jalapeno cheddar bagels but idiot me burns one.

**sips**


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> today is starting off pretty crappy, went to grab my phone and was responding to my homie who lives up the block when it died. The lg g4 has that shitty back button which is notorious for its lack of response so no phone. ok so I decide I will walk up and bang his door once or twice and get this thing moving along. no answer so now I am without a phone and I wanted some ketamine, to go with this mda.
> 
> I also burnt my bagel, that is really pissing me off. I have 2 fucking jalapeno cheddar bagels but idiot me burns one.
> 
> **sips**


Ketamine and mdma= yellow brick road <3


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2017)

RIP "Pioneer"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ketamine and mdma= yellow brick road <3


LoL at yellow brick road.

They are quite lovely with each other. Make me all gooey


----------



## neosapien (Jan 9, 2017)

If Evolution is real then why do we still have to brush our teeth? I mean if it was real wouldn't our mouths just secrete some kind of acid that dissolved all the junk stuck in our teeth? Like that Dilophosaurus in Jurassic Park. So based on that fact I have to call foul on this myth called science.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

today I was rummaging through the freezer and found a few duck breasts that I was given in the fall from a buddy who hunts.

decided to pan fry it real quick and then slice thin to top an onion ring poutine. damn was that a good idea.

duck isn't one of my preferred meats unless prepped certain ways but this was delicious.

was just a simple gravy, duck breast and aged cheddar cheese curds with hot sauce splashed all around.

would cook again

edit: sometimes my gravy turns out amazing and sometimes it is sub par, one of those times I did it well. 

I wish I knew how to cook


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

fuck wrong thread. 

sf get off the drink and learn to read, maybe diaf you lazy fuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

I just want a girl who needs cuddles and not more drugs, one day it will be more then just a thought. \

id cuddle so hard and put this hatred on the back burner but instead I will sell crack/h to fiends who lost their self respect long ago. it is ok tho no one who hangs out with me likes to watch this slow fucking ride into the sunset and one day I will relieve them of the stress of knowing me.

I havent even done any drugs minus my ritual of ron n weed to keep the shakey shakes off my fucking shoulders. 
cats stll cuddle me on the daily and that is all that counts yo

I cook cookies yo
I try not to smoke dem pebbles yo
pharmacist I am not yo
pills I got yo\
death is simple yo

yo \y
yoy
yo\


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2017)

Y'all fast forward to 56 seconds. I'll give ya a lil background, apparently, Chirs brown and Soulja boy have some problems with each other and they are going to fight in the ring or some shit.




ahahahahahahaha

I know nobody cares and trust me, neither do I, but the dude at the end of the vid had me cracking up.


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Ugh I can't unsee that!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Soft shell, sweet


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Soft shell, sweet


I'd eat that


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I'd eat that


Mmmm fresh Death-Assed Spider Crab


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

I can grow amazing looking pot but can't keep the bonzai or the fucking succulent alive to save my life. Stupid shit that grinds my gears.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> I can grow amazing looking pot but can't keep the bonzai or the fucking succulent alive to save my life. Stupid shit that grinds my gears.


Well, take what you know and make some marijuana bonsai. Problem solved. I'll show you mine when the lights come on way later.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Well, take what you know and make some marijuana bonsai. Problem solved. I'll show you mine when the lights come on way later.


Marijuana bonzai!? What??


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Marijuana bonzai!? What??


Lots of us grow bonsai cannabis. It's the new school cool


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Marijuana bonzai!? What??


Yeah, they bonsai really well actually. Mine are still real young but they're coming along nicely. Sour Diesel I was gifted but couldn't fit in my rooms so I just stuck them in a closet and started hacking the shit out of them.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, they bonsai really well actually. Mine are still real young but they're coming along nicely. Sour Diesel I was gifted but couldn't fit in my rooms so I just stuck them in a closet and started hacking the shit out of them.


I'm so new to growing and I have so much to learn yet but I had no idea about marijuana bonzai. Def interested in seeing your set up!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

Technically speaking I practice Penjing.


Wikipedia › wiki › Penjing



*Penjing* (Chinese: 盆景; pinyin: pénjǐng; literally: "tray scenery"), also known as penzai (Chinese: 盆栽; pinyin: pénzāi; literally: "tray plant"), tray landscape, potted scenery, potted landscape, or miniature trees and rockery, is the ancient Chinese art of depicting artistically formed trees, other plants, and ...


Not my picture above.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Technically speaking I practice Penjing.
> 
> 
> Wikipedia › wiki › Penjing
> ...


That's gnarly.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's one I did some years ago...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Here's one I did some years ago...


Love the tray Neo, the plant and container are lovely but that tray nice!!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Love the tray Neo


My casserole is killer. 50 cents at the thrift shop! And $7 for a diamond encrusted drill bit!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My casserole is killer. 50 cents at the thrift shop! And $7 for a diamond encrusted drill bit!


Shit, amazing wizardry, all I see at the thrift shop is junk!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'll show you mine when the lights come on way later.


better watch out @Karah , neo doesn't need much encouragement to show you his, jus' sayin'


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> better watch out @Karah , neo doesn't need much encouragement to show you his @PeniSapien


Fify


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


How'd you know what I called it!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> How'd you know what I called it!


 It was hard, but not difficult


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 11, 2017)

This chick on meth beside me is making me very uneasy, damn I thought I was a fidgety mofo


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> This chick on meth beside me is making me very uneasy, damn I thought I was a fidgety mofo


Give us a pix, da fuck you stalling for farmer!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Give us a pix, da fuck you stalling for farmer!


I. In probation and parole office. Im sure they tricked me and its rehab class. I got a drunk guy bwhind me who smells harshly of booze a meth head who keeps fidgeting and me stoned and very dissapointed I forgotbmy wallet as I want fish and chips and a beer


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Time to head to the feed store and pick up the bird chow. It's right next to a local taqueria. How coincidental.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 11, 2017)

The guys been yelling how hes been here for 2.5 hours and I cannot help but break out laughing.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2017)

marijuana bonsai eh? im a fan


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

@Karah I dug around and found this from a couple years ago. C99.



Then this is what I'm fuxing around with right now. Sour Diesel. 



Give it ago. It's pretty fun.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> @Karah I dug around and found this from a couple years ago. C99.
> 
> View attachment 3874057
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## lokie (Jan 13, 2017)

Recently I had to sign some documents. Some pages needed to be signed more than once.
One page had 2 signatures and had to be initialed on 6 different lines, all on one page.

This just reminds me of why I would name a son Adam Socrates S......

My Sir name starts with S.


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 14, 2017)

A I got a question for the moms or anybody in Colorado (we trust yall with this weed shit) my cousin smoke weed and breast feed (DON'T JUDGE HER) LOL but my question is IS BREASTFEEDING AND SMOKING WEED HARMFUL??? Na I den told her don't do it and her doctor but she not listening.....but she got a friend who friends smokes squares while pregnant cuz a doctor told her to continue so she won't be stressed out TRUE DETROIT SHIT....

So dats 1 thing just recently cuz say dey got into it cuz her friend said don't smoke weed around me cuz it's worse to inhale secondhand smoke weed than cigarette smoke of course cuz didn't agree so they fell out

If you say it's dumb shit don't say it tell me something I don't know


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> A I got a question for the moms or anybody in Colorado (we trust yall with this weed shit) my cousin smoke weed and breast feed (DON'T JUDGE HER) LOL but my question is IS BREASTFEEDING AND SMOKING WEED HARMFUL??? Na I den told her don't do it and her doctor but she not listening.....but she got a friend who friends smokes squares while pregnant cuz a doctor told her to continue so she won't be stressed out TRUE DETROIT SHIT....
> 
> So dats 1 thing just recently cuz say dey got into it cuz her friend said don't smoke weed around me cuz it's worse to inhale secondhand smoke weed than cigarette smoke of course cuz didn't agree so they fell out
> 
> If you say it's dumb shit don't say it tell me something I don't know


This post made me dyslexic. Thank you


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> This post made me dyslexic. Thank you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> This post made me dyslexic. Thank you


It is hard for me to read that style of posting and well it's kinda me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

Edit: wrong thread. I am on point this morning.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> A I got a question for the moms or anybody in Colorado (we trust yall with this weed shit) my cousin smoke weed and breast feed (DON'T JUDGE HER) LOL but my question is IS BREASTFEEDING AND SMOKING WEED HARMFUL??? Na I den told her don't do it and her doctor but she not listening.....but she got a friend who friends smokes squares while pregnant cuz a doctor told her to continue so she won't be stressed out TRUE DETROIT SHIT....
> 
> So dats 1 thing just recently cuz say dey got into it cuz her friend said don't smoke weed around me cuz it's worse to inhale secondhand smoke weed than cigarette smoke of course cuz didn't agree so they fell out
> 
> If you say it's dumb shit don't say it tell me something I don't know


That's dumb shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> If Evolution is real then why do we still have to brush our teeth? I mean if it was real wouldn't our mouths just secrete some kind of acid that dissolved all the junk stuck in our teeth? Like that Dilophosaurus in Jurassic Park. So based on that fact I have to call foul on this myth called science.


A more *alkaline* saliva would be very helpful for preventing tooth decay. This is why dogs have less tooth decay than humans. If the ph of a dog mouth was the same as humans, they would all be toothless by age 10.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> A I got a question for the moms or anybody in Colorado (we trust yall with this weed shit) my cousin smoke weed and breast feed (DON'T JUDGE HER) LOL but my question is IS BREASTFEEDING AND SMOKING WEED HARMFUL??? Na I den told her don't do it and her doctor but she not listening.....but she got a friend who friends smokes squares while pregnant cuz a doctor told her to continue so she won't be stressed out TRUE DETROIT SHIT....
> 
> So dats 1 thing just recently cuz say dey got into it cuz her friend said don't smoke weed around me cuz it's worse to inhale secondhand smoke weed than cigarette smoke of course cuz didn't agree so they fell out
> 
> If you say it's dumb shit don't say it tell me something I don't know


 Sad part is you don't know how dumb this shit is. 

_ceterum censeo_ If she smokes squares (they pay for the service? well I hope? I mean we're not talking crack habit here? Pregnant is a niche sell; exploit it) and they don't have like herpes or HPV, most she will get is a sore jaw.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 14, 2017)

lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> A I got a question for the moms or anybody in Colorado (we trust yall with this weed shit) my cousin smoke weed and breast feed (DON'T JUDGE HER) LOL but my question is IS BREASTFEEDING AND SMOKING WEED HARMFUL??? Na I den told her don't do it and her doctor but she not listening.....but she got a friend who friends smokes squares while pregnant cuz a doctor told her to continue so she won't be stressed out TRUE DETROIT SHIT....
> 
> So dats 1 thing just recently cuz say dey got into it cuz her friend said don't smoke weed around me cuz it's worse to inhale secondhand smoke weed than cigarette smoke of course cuz didn't agree so they fell out
> 
> If you say it's dumb shit don't say it tell me something I don't know


The only chemical in cannabis that transfers from mother to child is the THC that is stored in fats, and only 1℅ at that,however the infant will test positive for THC in urine or blood tests. The biggest concern if any would be thc 's effects on a still forming brain. No studies of long term effects from cannabis smoking mother's breastfeeding have been done as of yet. But in my wife's professional opinion (certified lactation consultant) the only effects she has seen from women on cannabis breastfeeding are sleepy babies. Depending on babies age she should smoke after a feeding, ideally when the baby will sleep the longest to allow as much time for the effects to wear off before a feed.(for God's sake they allow nursing mothers to take aderol)They do recommend that mothers who smoke cigarettes continue to breastfeed because the benefits of breastfeeding far outway the risk of problems caused by the residual smoke toxins on the mother(sids, athsma, slow weight gain etc.)


Also an amazing article on how all this came about(big controversy in the lactation world), never just agree with the establishment when they tell you anything that doesn't make sense(or anything else really)
https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/women-who-breastfeed-are-shamed-for-smoking-weed-is-there-a-good-reason


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

Oops, my bad, just reread your post, I'm not a mother and I live in Ohio..... Sorry


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I am absolutely in love with these two girls. 




On my list of to see in 2017. Every video I have seen of them their maneurisms have me melting. 

So much awesome

**readjusts pants**


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3876061


I lost it at # *Seven
*
+ rep


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I just nodded out for a min there and I had visions of dancing with people

I am very high 

id say a 2 out of 3,43243 

pretty buzzy right now

i think that parachute has me itching

I love cats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I daid fuck the jam. Im going on a lone journey. 

Many cute things to do alone

Oui 

I ate .4 mdma sniffed a .1 

Threw a gram of coca in my pocket and 100$ 

Going to walk to the beach and see how the water is looking.then wonder around stealing cats and shit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

When the druga justmake you more alert and your bestest efriend has this bad habit of ignoring you until 1-2am and then it is game time. 

Im laying on the rocks at the point of the beach, headphones on some really grimey dnb cold ass stout in my hand. 

Fuck everything fam. 

Pop a cap they said
It will nake you happy 
It will make you dance

It will make everything bright and tge colours will shine

Im still dark af 

Weird stuff. 

Kids this is why you never stop the drugs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

Remember cats are the greatest creatures an sf has ever encountered, dropbears are real fam don't believe the talk they are just myth and also always plug your drugs(that means put em up your bum) 

Oh and bai <3


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 14, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Remember cats are the greatest creatures an sf has ever encountered, dropbears are real fam don't believe the talk they are just myth and also always plug your drugs(that means put em up your bum)
> 
> Oh and bai <3


Idk im trying to be a true Texan.. I have some phenergan suppositories and basic codeine phosphate.

The leakage is a bit unsightly


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> Idk im trying to be a true Texan.. I have some phenergan suppositories and basic codeine phosphate.
> 
> The leakage is a bit unsightly


I have read some horror stories about plugging tbh. 

A lot has to do with people not using the proper materials and aome of the substances used being very caustic. 

When I finish up my night I will investigatethe link to cancer aomeone sent me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

LoL


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2017)

Chinese linguist *Zhou Youguang* _(pictured)_, creator of the pinyin system for writing Chinese in Latin letters, dies at the age of 111.
111, holy fuck!

I use pinyin almost everyday, kinda crazy how this guy's life halfway across the world affected me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

as of 20 min ago I started methadone again, didn't take long as I am a former patient at the clinic so all I had to do was piss for them and talk to the doc via skype. 

I am at the max dose of 160mg and feel slightly sick still, but go back tomorrow and we will hammer out the plans fully. I cannot stay on it for longer then a month well I can if I wanted but methadone is the worst thing I have ever had the displeasure of quitting. 

help sf find new things to do

I already masturbate excessively so no need to suggest that one


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> as of 20 min ago I started methadone again, didn't take long as I am a former patient at the clinic so all I had to do was piss for them and talk to the doc via skype.
> 
> I am at the max dose of 160mg and feel slightly sick still, but go back tomorrow and we will hammer out the plans fully. I cannot stay on it for longer then a month well I can if I wanted but methadone is the worst thing I have ever had the displeasure of quitting.
> 
> ...


Research and build a really nice computer to help streamline and make your masturbation more efficient.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2017)

RIP

_“The circus is a jealous wench. Indeed that is an understatement. She is a ravening hag who sucks your vitality as a vampire drinks blood – who kills the brightest stars in her crown and will allow no private life for those who serve her; wrecking their homes, ruining their bodies, and destroying the happiness of their loved ones by her insatiable demands. She is all of these things, and yet, I love her as I love nothing else on earth.”_ 
― Henry Ringling North, The Circus Kings: Our Ringling Family Story


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 15, 2017)

Getting ready for the Cowboys game!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

Just put my plate in the oven, I am on my way!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Research and build a really nice computer to help streamline and make your masturbation more efficient.


Ya, I love computers and my porn being much more streamlined is a good thing.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Getting ready for the Cowboys game!
> View attachment 3876953


Going big for their last game of the season?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Going big for their last game of the season?


Post season, get it right! Oh I forgot, y'all don't know what the post season is.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Post season, get it right! Oh I forgot, y'all don't know what the post season is.


Post season? Never heard of it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> as of 20 min ago I started methadone again, didn't take long as I am a former patient at the clinic so all I had to do was piss for them and talk to the doc via skype.
> 
> I am at the max dose of 160mg and feel slightly sick still, but go back tomorrow and we will hammer out the plans fully. I cannot stay on it for longer then a month well I can if I wanted but methadone is the worst thing I have ever had the displeasure of quitting.
> 
> ...


Run, trust me, just run, run until you are so exhausted you puke, run until you can't take another step, then RUN


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Run, trust me, just run, run until you are so exhausted you puke, run until you can't take another step, then RUN


I have a track near me at the high school, will definitely give it a try later this week once I adjust. 

I should look at joining a gym as well, that has never been my type of thing though. I feel so confused


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have a track near me at the high school, will definitely give it a try later this week once I adjust.
> 
> I should look at joining a gym as well, that has never been my type of thing though. I feel so confused


Yeah I know all the science about why it's the thing to do but you had to hold a gun to my head earlier in life. But coming off opiates it was salvation. Now that I'm accustomed to it I miss not doing it. It does make you feel better for a long time afterwards but honestly it feels crappy doing it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2017)

Running produces Endolphins


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Running produces Endoplphins


With or without bottle nose?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> With or without bottle nose?


I'm partial to Spinners myself.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I know all the science about why it's the thing to do but you had to hold a gun to my head earlier in life. But coming off opiates it was salvation. Now that I'm accustomed to it I miss not doing it. It does make you feel better for a long time afterwards but honestly it feels crappy doing it.


ya, I think it has more to do with social anxiety stopping me from going to the gym, running is more down my alley as no people. I only go into situations that are easy for me to comprehend or I can easily escape from. I can easily pinpoint the majority of my issues it is solving them that is an issue, which is why I haven't told anyone that I quit yet. well 3 people irl know only because they are a saftey net of sorts. 

In retrospect writing this all on paper and reading it back in my head would be sufficient but I enjoy hearing others points of view and I know people here have gone through similar. the goal is to get off done as quickly as possible while minimizing my sickness. 
i
blah last time I did cold turkey but that was hell and the time before that I kicked done in jail when I was not given my script, time before that was again done and before that was also methadone in a diff jail. fucking opiates


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2017)

i can tell my dachshund is menstruating right now because our mastiff won't stop licking her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i can tell my dachshund is menstruating right now because our mastiff won't stop licking her.


Pics?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Post season, get it right! Oh I forgot, y'all don't know what the post season is.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ... Go Green bay


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ... Go Green bay


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 15, 2017)

Some fried curds sound good right about now


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ... Go Green bay


Fuck you


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 15, 2017)

420God said:


>


You too


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Some fried curds sound good right about now


Why does this always translate to Kurds, sigh.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm partial to Spinners myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Why does this always translate to Kurds, sigh.......


Q: What did Saddam have in common with Little Miss Muffet?

A: He had Kurds in his way.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

I lold


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

Wheres @Hookabelly been lately. Feels extra slow around here 

Ive posted lile mad tho so idk anymore


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

Waiting for my friend to get off work so me and his lady are walking on the beach. 

So beautiful down here in winter


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

Wrong pictar oh wells


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

my friend and his lady, have been using my room for well over an hour. \

I feel very confused on what to say when they come downstairs. they best change my sheets,

i love my friends and their stupid selves

edit 
I dropped my dose by 20mg in one fucking day, my doc left my extra 20mg at the pharmacy with a note that if I am there before 4pm i am allowed the 20mg. 

consensus is my sickness will be horrible but I know this and it will not stop me. I just don't want to shit myself over and over again while never getting a wink of sleep. the no sleep is a doable for me as I am a coca head riht? 
no I am holding back the coca for over 5 days, thank you vurry much. 

something i wrote 

Taking steps
edging closer and closer to the end\
the girls all want to know why I cry but the life

it is better but The rest I cannot think of yet, I will let yall see some writing, because im using you as my outlet,

thanks for playing along


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2017)

Thunderfuck starting week 4. She'll go for 10 or so.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2017)

Also started vegging with t5s recently. Seem to be loving it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me? 

gimme a fucking break bruises and breaks heal but the truth is a well formed and executed argument will last as long as it remains true.

fact

lmao I stirred up the shit today

sorry mods


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

I did this

It tastes like heaven


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

the only pic ill pribably ever load and its because I dont grow I found this behind my local daycare


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

ok two


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

thanks please play again.

I am here all night smoking dabs, 

well to tell ya the truth I am off to stare at my phone and text like a little girl while discussing things such as soap and our fav movies. I am content with that and maybe asking him to marry me once or twice, I will marry him before this year ends I believe, hes my nig nig and like girls hurt


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

drugs are highly illegal so kids becareful out there, i myself abstain from it all because I seen gares mom once and shbe was twisted on meth, we had sex but under the guise I woukld never do drugs

then gare made me a taco 

it was tre sexy


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 17, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> The only chemical in cannabis that transfers from mother to child is the THC that is stored in fats, and only 1℅ at that,however the infant will test positive for THC in urine or blood tests. The biggest concern if any would be thc 's effects on a still forming brain. No studies of long term effects from cannabis smoking mother's breastfeeding have been done as of yet. But in my wife's professional opinion (certified lactation consultant) the only effects she has seen from women on cannabis breastfeeding are sleepy babies. Depending on babies age she should smoke after a feeding, ideally when the baby will sleep the longest to allow as much time for the effects to wear off before a feed.(for God's sake they allow nursing mothers to take aderol)They do recommend that mothers who smoke cigarettes continue to breastfeed because the benefits of breastfeeding far outway the risk of problems caused by the residual smoke toxins on the mother(sids, athsma, slow weight gain etc.)
> 
> 
> Also an amazing article on how all this came about(big controversy in the lactation world), never just agree with the establishment when they tell you anything that doesn't make sense(or anything else really)
> https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/women-who-breastfeed-are-shamed-for-smoking-weed-is-there-a-good-reason





Bbcchance said:


> The only chemical in cannabis that transfers from mother to child is the THC that is stored in fats, and only 1℅ at that,however the infant will test positive for THC in urine or blood tests. The biggest concern if any would be thc 's effects on a still forming brain. No studies of long term effects from cannabis smoking mother's breastfeeding have been done as of yet. But in my wife's professional opinion (certified lactation consultant) the only effects she has seen from women on cannabis breastfeeding are sleepy babies. Depending on babies age she should smoke after a feeding, ideally when the baby will sleep the longest to allow as much time for the effects to wear off before a feed.(for God's sake they allow nursing mothers to take aderol)They do recommend that mothers who smoke cigarettes continue to breastfeed because the benefits of breastfeeding far outway the risk of problems caused by the residual smoke toxins on the mother(sids, athsma, slow weight gain etc.)
> 
> 
> Also an amazing article on how all this came about(big controversy in the lactation world), never just agree with the establishment when they tell you anything that doesn't make sense(or anything else really)
> https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/women-who-breastfeed-are-shamed-for-smoking-weed-is-there-a-good-reason


Thanks alot for this helpful information I actually researched that as well it's scary seeing moms smoke cigarettes while pregnant or breastfeeding I took a screenshot of this and other information and sent it to my cousin thanks bro


----------



## neosapien (Jan 17, 2017)

@Gary Goodson ... this video popped up in my news feeds. Thought maybe it was up your alley.....


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 17, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Wheres @Hookabelly been lately. Feels extra slow around here
> 
> Ive posted lile mad tho so idk anymore


I'm in a cave. Brutal.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2017)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm in a cave. Brutal.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2017)

you cant detox from your fucking feet sitting in a tub
just stop .

legit. jesus christ


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2017)

sunni said:


> you cant detox from your fucking feet sitting in a tub
> just stop .
> 
> legit. jesus christ


Huh?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2017)

Look at this shit all of a sudden.
 
I think we slipped down to where North Carolina used to be.
Why did I buy a new $499 self propelled snow blower last month?
#livinginthepast

Edit: I have removed the drugs so that nobody tries to consume them.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

is that hemorrhoid cream? :


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> is that hemorrhoid cream? :


No but I could use some at times here.

I'm cleaning up my basement for the 1st time in over a year before I start remodeling there. All kinds of drugs are turning up. I love finding unmarked jars with a gm. on the bottom, and then trying a hit to ID what was in there.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No but I could use some at times here.
> 
> I'm cleaning up my basement for the 1st time in over a year before I start remodeling there. All kinds of drugs are turning up. I love finding unmarked jars with a gm. on the bottom, and then trying a hit to ID what was in there.


I will clean for the drugs, and a cold cup of lemonade 

I work like a mule


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

talking about the birds and the bees \\
the bitches and the seas


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Look at this shit all of a sudden.
> View attachment 3879071
> I think we slipped down to where North Carolina used to be.
> Why did I buy a new $499 self propelled snow blower last month?
> ...


I need to start looking more careful at the pics i post too. I bet my name is on a piece of paper in one of them. When I start posting pics, you know i'm hammered and sloppy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I need to start looking more careful at the pics i post too. I bet my name is on a piece of paper on one of them. When I start posting pics, you know i'm hammered and sloppy.


Yeah, I did that once before and had to fix it .

I blame the morning OG.
Don't ask me what that stands for, Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

move that booty

yaaaa bring that booty down


Aeroknow said:


> I need to start looking more careful at the pics i post too. I bet my name is on a piece of paper in one of them. When I start posting pics, you know i'm hammered and sloppy.


I always double check, I have caught myself with my full name exposed a few times! 

I just look at your pics for teh random vape stuff sitting around. always see an empty bottle or two lying around or a can of coors light


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I did that once before and had to fix it .
> 
> I blame the morning OG.
> Don't ask me what that stands for, Lol.


ussually my gynecologist but what do I know about that stuff


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2017)

sunni said:


> you cant detox from your fucking feet sitting in a tub
> just stop .
> 
> legit. jesus christ


My step daughter believes in that type of hype.
She pays some vietnamese guy to paste the bottom of her
feet with some kind of poultice.

I think its just a fetish.





@StonedFarmer


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Look at this shit all of a sudden.
> View attachment 3879071
> I think we slipped down to where North Carolina used to be.
> Why did I buy a new $499 self propelled snow blower last month?
> ...


It could be worse I have an almost new snowblower sitting in my garage. I'm in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It could be worse I have an almost new snowblower sitting in my garage. I'm in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will clean for the drugs, and a cold cup of lemonade
> 
> I work like a mule


But the work comp premiums are outrageous!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

Im chilling in line at the beer store behind a dude and gis dog and hes talking non stop. 

Best line ever hes telling this lady he has a phd and ahe begins talking allbserious to him and he goes "ya panhandling, hustling and dick" 

I was all ayyyyyyyyy lmao i couldnt even order mu beers I was in tears


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

my childhoods friend is messaging me through steam asking if I can hook him up with some stuff, I am so sad. 

I warned him when he was 16 not to get into pills as I got him a job when he was able to work at 14 and I knew him his whole life, I used to sell him weed and stuff but we stopped talking for a long time. 

hes a big boy and will cop somewhere else so \i kinda want to and I know his brother will want to kick my ass which he has the right and I would do the same. I am not gunna let a nig go through the wd's or try and cold cop on the block. 

Fwiw he is super nerdy and not made for this style,Rawr fuck 

Idk what to say. I might help him out on my way to the show


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 19, 2017)

I know all of y'all are gonna be jelly. I just checked the mail and got a gift from @Blue Wizard! It's a hand made key chain and it's fucking awesome! Soooooooooooooooooo


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know all of y'all are gonna be jelly. I just checked the mail and got a gift from @Blue Wizard! It's a hand made key chain and it's fucking awesome! Soooooooooooooooooo


So where's the pic man


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 19, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> So where's the pic man


 
He also gave me a knife, just in case I gotta cut a bitch. So watch out.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3880034
> He also gave me a knife, just in case I gotta cut a bitch. So watch out.


That's badass.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That's badass.


It is. I already put it on my keys. Right after I flung my old keychain across the room.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3880034
> He also gave me a knife, just in case I gotta cut a bitch. So watch out.


A lotta work and time in that, good job


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It is. I already put it on my keys. Right after I flung my old keychain across the room.


you could beat someone with that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3880034
> He also gave me a knife, just in case I gotta cut a bitch. So watch out.


If you fall into a swimming pool with that thing in your pocket you might be Fooked.


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Look at this shit all of a sudden.
> View attachment 3879071
> I think we slipped down to where North Carolina used to be.
> Why did I buy a new $499 self propelled snow blower last month?
> ...


Global warming got u too huh?? Lol I got me and my girlfriend Timberland boots 190 a piece u know I would've got her ass a gift card and kept them 100s (and baught us a sack of Kush) I think she would've been just as happy lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> Global warming got u too huh?? Lol I got me and my girlfriend Timberland boots 190 a piece u know I would've got her ass a gift card and kept them 100s (and baught us a sack of Kush) I think she would've been just as happy lol


I wore a t shirt all day outside today in the middle of January in the Northeast.. this weather is fucking crazy.. was almost 60 out


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I wore a t shirt all day outside today in the middle of January in the Northeast.. this weather is fucking crazy.. was almost 60 out


LOL It was almost 60 here the other day and I wore my Under Armour, wool socks and a field jacket.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh shit. It's my birthday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh shit. It's my birthday.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh shit. It's my birthday.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh shit. It's my birthday.


Happy birthday man. I'll try to hop on TC tonight but my phone cuts in and out of service here lol


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I wore a t shirt all day outside today in the middle of January in the Northeast.. this weather is fucking crazy.. was almost 60 out


Lol stop it that shit sounds scary but it got me thinking now how I really got robbed by the Fatman Santa Claus last month cuz I KNOW HE SEEN THIS SHIT COMING!!!! NEW CHRISTMAS PROPOSAL IF IT DONT SNOW YOU GETTING 1/3 GIFTS NO SNOW NO GIFTS FUCK THAT..


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> Lol stop it that shit sounds scary but it got me thinking now how I really got robbed by the Fatman Santa Claus last month cuz I KNOW HE SEEN THIS SHIT COMING!!!! NEW CHRISTMAS PROPOSAL IF IT DONT SNOW YOU GETTING 1/3 GIFTS NO SNOW NO GIFTS FUCK THAT..


Huh?


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

G


srh88 said:


> Huh?


I say that bcuz Christmas time raped my pockets this season I was in the Christmas spirit cuz it Snowed a lil bit and shit but right around new year's to now da snow quickly disappeared and I can see and tell it's getting warmer again I normally don't go all out dats All or maybe I'm too mad about that shit lol I'm chillin out Na


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

ANYBODY ON HERE USED THE ICE WATER FLUSH METHOD?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> ANYBODY ON HERE USED THE ICE WATER FLUSH METHOD?


Worthless


Edit: I just noticed you're 22. No wonder you wanna try dumb shit


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh shit. It's my birthday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> ANYBODY ON HERE USED THE ICE WATER FLUSH METHOD?


Yep, made me pucker.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2017)

That last batch of brownies was strong. 
Damn!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh shit. It's my birthday.


Happy Birthday! You got the best birthday present ever didn't you. She just showed up a tad early  Go have a drink for me!


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Worthless
> 
> 
> Edit: I just noticed you're 22. No wonder you wanna try dumb shit


Lol I'm not really 22 I'm 32 but I did a lil research and people who tried it was saying it was beneficial as long as it's done close to when you plan to harvest so it won't be a long period shock or harm you're final yield my question for people who have tried it is did the potency increase with the ice water method and if it's such a dumb question why the hell is it a method


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I wore a t shirt all day outside today in the middle of January in the Northeast.. this weather is fucking crazy.. was almost 60 out


58 today. Around here that means shorts and t shirt.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> Lol I'm not really 22 I'm 32 but I did a lil research and people who tried it was saying it was beneficial as long as it's done close to when you plan to harvest so it won't be a long period shock or harm you're final yield my question for people who have tried it is did the potency increase with the ice water method and *if it's such a dumb question why the hell is it a method*


Because there are a lot of dumb asses out there. The bold is one of the most fucked up forms of reasoning I've ever heard. Explain how it would increase potency? Idiots do things and just because the plant didn't die, they claim it worked.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Because there are a lot of dumb asses out there. The bold is one of the most fucked up forms of reasoning I've ever heard. Explain how it would increase potency? Idiots do things and just because the plant didn't die, they claim it worked.


Sounds like a ghetto method for purpling imo

i made a tea for my walk and cannot rememver where I put it

Go outside and its on the steps 

Oops


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, made me pucker.


I don't get it


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Because there are a lot of dumb asses out there. The bold is one of the most fucked up forms of reasoning I've ever heard. Explain how it would increase potency? Idiots do things and just because the plant didn't die, they claim it worked.


Okay I didn't say it will increase potency and I wasn't trying to ask a stupid question and piss you off with my stupid ass question I'm new to this trying to get research on different methods don't kill me shit


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> Okay I didn't say it will increase potency and I wasn't trying to ask a stupid question and piss you off with my stupid ass question I'm new to this trying to get research on different methods don't kill me shit




@Gary Goodson a Nd I always wanted to ask you who is that guy in yo avatar and don't run that dumb question shit


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Sounds like a ghetto method for purpling imo
> 
> i made a tea for my walk and cannot rememver where I put it
> 
> ...


What make this idea so ghetto dey both sound ghetto if dats the case??


----------



## 420God (Jan 20, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> Okay I didn't say it will increase potency and I wasn't trying to ask a stupid question and piss you off with my stupid ass question I'm new to this trying to get research on different methods don't kill me shit


Don't believe in any of the snake oil methods. Good nutrients and light is really all you need. The purple thing is some plants grow that way and some people try to force it by making the environment cold causing the leaves to turn color. 

Gary's avatar comes from this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> Okay I didn't say it will increase potency and I wasn't trying to ask a stupid question and piss you off with my stupid ass question I'm new to this trying to get research on different methods don't kill me shit


Ok, you're right, I'm sorry for sounding so rude. It just gets old around here sometimes. People ask the same things over and over. I shouldn't have responded like that. Just trust me when I say, it wont help. The best thing you can do for flavor and potency is grow healthy plants and let them fully mature. No need to try and enhance flavor with tricks. It's all in the genetics. Start with good genetics and keep them green.


indicoxy12 said:


> @Gary Goodson a Nd I always wanted to ask you who is that guy in yo avatar and don't run that dumb question shit


Fuck her right in the pussy!


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Don't believe in any of the snake oil methods. Good nutrients and light is really all you need. The purple thing is some plants grow that way and some people try to force it by making the environment cold causing the leaves to turn color.
> 
> Gary's avatar comes from this.



Lol crying laughing glad I asked I'll fuck sum of dem news ladies forreal my girl heard the shit Nd GON say "ugh u a pervert I want a new boyfriend" lol I started laughing harder jokes on her we all perverts low-key lol just more civilized than others 




420God said:


> Don't believe in any of the snake oil methods. Good nutrients and light is really all you need. The purple thing is some plants grow that way and some people try to force it by making the environment cold causing the leaves to turn color.
> 
> Gary's avatar comes from this.


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok, you're right, I'm sorry for sounding so rude. It just gets old around here sometimes. People ask the same things over and over. I shouldn't have responded like that. Just trust me when I say, it wont help. The best thing you can do for flavor and potency is grow healthy plants and let them fully mature. No need to try and enhance flavor with tricks. It's all in the genetics. Start with good genetics and keep them green.
> 
> Fuck her right in the pussy!
> View attachment 3880705


It's cool im glad you still said it @Gary Goodson you been giving me good information probably just don't remember but on the funny side to be honest I thought you was gonna kill me or sick the riu crew on me cuz i seen all those alerts and got scared asf (I know you got it like that) lol  just messing with you


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

IM LAUGHING BECAUSE PEOPLE STANDING IN THE RAIN GETTING WET WHILE TRUMP AND OBAMA EAT IF U JUST MARINATE ON THAT AFTER A KUSH BLUNT YOU'LL BE LAUGHING TOO LOL


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Trichs cloudy on buds and clear cloudy on leaves I'm thinking about close to mid Feb to harvest I fucked up a couple times and baught bold strains that wasn't that good but heavyweight fruit punch 100% for beginners


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ima take some dark pictures tonight can't really see trichs


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 58 today. Around here that means shorts and t shirt.


You'll catch your death of cold (as my mother used to say), LOL crazy people just sproutin' up all over


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Sounds like a ghetto method for purpling imo
> 
> i made a tea for my walk and cannot rememver where I put it
> 
> ...


Lost a beer that way once


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Lost a beer that way once


Shit... its 4:20pm and I'm already jamming Ramon Ayala


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit... its 4:20pm and I'm already jamming Ramon Ayala


Can't go wrong, kemo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Can't go wrong, kemo


Yea but I gotta stay up long enough to hang out with @Bob Zmuda om tc tonight


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea but I gotta stay up long enough to hang out with @Bob Zmuda om tc tonight


Yeah the Legion by us is doing pork chops it's a tough decision, but Bob may win by a penis


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the Legion by us is doing pork chops it's a tough decision, but Bob may win by a penis


I never seen the legions here doing food, but when I just turned 19 it was fun to drink cheap beer and play darts there.

Must look into this food thing


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I never seen the legions here doing food, but when I just turned 19 it was fun to drink cheap beer and play darts there.
> 
> Must look into this food thing


They have darts and pool. Once upon a time, in a land far away, I was pretty good. I'd like to try my hand again.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I never seen the legions here doing food, but when I just turned 19 it was fun to drink cheap beer and play darts there.
> 
> Must look into this food thing


I used to go too hard on the dart boards bro! I had a good set of darts too. Black widows


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They have darts and pool. Once upon a time, in a land far away, I was pretty good. I'd like to try my hand again.


Like riding a bike, you will pick it up again fairly quickly


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Like riding a bike, you will pick it up again fairly quickly


I want to go play darts now you fucker


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I used to go too hard on the dart boards bro! I had a good set of darts too. Black widows


Oh man. 

I see you hustling people justly so


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

I want to go play now too. Fridays are a bad day though, too crowded imo


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I want to go play darts now you fucker


Out here they have those stupid electronic darts. I'm hoping the legion has thrown caution to the wind. No fun playing darts if you don't risk a dart in the body or cranium.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I want to go play now too. Fridays are a bad day though, too crowded imo


wrong post and I'm not stoned nor have I drank! Jesus SF you're contagious


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Out here they have those stupid electronic darts. I'm hoping the legion has thrown caution to the wind. No fun playing darts if you don't risk a dart in the body or cranium.


You are kidding me? 

I have never seen those in a bar here and am apalled at the thought


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh man.
> 
> I see you hustling people justly so


LOL not if they see you bring em in. Gotta play a few shitty games with the provided darts.......


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the Legion by us is doing pork chops it's a tough decision, but Bob may win by a penis


Pork Chops > Bob Zmuda.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 21, 2017)

When I go to eat at arbys, they ask for a name to say when its ready. I always give them my screen name here. I love it when i hear "Downtowntillman" your order is ready!


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 21, 2017)

I played darts for a little while. Even bought myself some nice emerald green ones to use. I decided after a few months that I preferred Ten Pin Bowling over Darts. I'm pretty average in both games. But have more tolerance for bowling. Despite only being able to fire straight shots with a 13 pound ball.


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 22, 2017)

Its probably a dumb question to some but I'm fairly new be nicely rude instead
Day 62 mostly cloudy some cloudy clear ive been reading forums and getting two different opinions seems like more people on here is advanced so my 2 questions 

How far should I really go with letting my plant go amber i have a sativa and I don't know if it's strain dependent I seen a thread saying the amber trichs is for more of a couchlock high milky is a head high but recently I just read trichomes and harvest and they suggested less amber I can't quote it 100 % but I'm very sure he said or implied amber trichs are more so worthless degraded cbn instead of cbd which probably is supposed to be couchlock effect why is people coming up with two different truths who's misleading the pack

Ma last question was if I introduce a shorter light cycle 11/13 would i still damage my plant????? it looks like it had its last stretch calyxes are fat go easy on me yall I'm still a beginner sorry for the one picture just too hard to get good post worthy shots


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 23, 2017)

Okay, seriously. What did you guys do with @mr sunshine ? Has he really not been seen nor heard from since 11/1??? I really miss the guy. this forum just isn't the same without him. If anyone knows anything, please spill...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 23, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, seriously. What did you guys do with @mr sunshine ? Has he really not been seen nor heard from since 11/1??? I really miss the guy. this forum just isn't the same without him. If anyone knows anything, please spill...


The last I heard (and keep this quiet), sunshine and pinny were collaborating on hacking the Russian election and may be busy awhile.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The last I heard (and keep this quiet), sunshine and pinny were collaborating on hacking the Russian election and may be busy awhile.


You almost had me until I realized Russia doesn't have elections


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> You almost had me until I realized Russia doesn't have elections


Not true Tyler, they do have elections. Though, they are predetermined and 93% vote for the "proper" person, no matter how they vote


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, seriously. What did you guys do with @mr sunshine ? Has he really not been seen nor heard from since 11/1??? I really miss the guy. this forum just isn't the same without him. If anyone knows anything, please spill...


Last I saw him we were trolling HS jibber jabber, fucker


tyler.durden said:


> Okay, seriously. What did you guys do with @mr sunshine ? Has he really not been seen nor heard from since 11/1??? I really miss the guy. this forum just isn't the same without him. If anyone knows anything, please spill...


He will come back just in time for lebron and the cavs to rape the raptors in the playoffs and go on to win the championship. 

Atleast that is how I imagine his return. 

He's still salty they won last year and I told him they would.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

; I watched the movie sing while drinking vodka and had a wood just before. Just got in the door. Havent eaten so atarted the grill for some chicken breasts. 

Missing proof of identity so I can't get proper id. Kinda funny you need id to get id but cest le vis m8s. 

Going to cook now and drink more vodka, 

Ps; my heart flutters when I see that smile


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

@Foxyroxy420 sent me this a while back and I just found it again. I wemt through a phase of loving kangaroos way too much.

<3

I also got bottles of vodka ordered to my house <3 the way to an sf heart//edit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

She was the only one who wrote me in jail aside from me mom and bro. 

Wish she would come back to riu. 

I was given a lot of shit in jail for the daily mail. I got cute pictures and everything 
.

((creeperface))


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep. Shitliner.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 29, 2017)

Ze wifey busted out the hotpot for lunch. Now I'm sitting on the recliner slowly slipping into a food coma.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 29, 2017)

I am going to a german bar for schnitzel and beer.

I will probably have a warm pretzel too

Send reinforcements


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am going to a german bar for schnitzel and beer.
> 
> I will probably have a warm pretzel too
> 
> Send reinforcements


Did you know this is how schnitzel is made?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am going to a german bar for schnitzel and beer.
> 
> I will probably have a warm pretzel too
> 
> Send reinforcements


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 29, 2017)

Actually a sign in my old hood.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3888078
> Actually a sign in my old hood.


this was a place where i lived in florida


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 29, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Did you know this is how schnitzel is made?


That is half thw joy.

I will stuff my faceand drink a many beers. 

I don't care because I am that damn reckless

No drugstho my body is atemple


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3888078
> Actually a sign in my old hood.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> That is half thw joy.
> 
> I will stuff my faceand drink a many beers.
> 
> ...


A temple where I would surely love to worship


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 29, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> A temple where I would surely love to worship


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 29, 2017)

Best meal in a long time. 

Had duck wings with two typea of sauce

Veal schnitzel, mashed taters and green beans.

Qarma pretzel tooooo
.
Too many drinks to list


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Best meal in a long time.
> 
> Had duck wings with two typea of sauce
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 29, 2017)

bottom round 9 hrs. on low, time to eat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3888504 View attachment 3888505 View attachment 3888506
> 
> bottom round 9 hrs. on low, time to eat


High dad 
Qhens dinner


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3888504 View attachment 3888505 View attachment 3888506
> 
> bottom round 9 hrs. on low, time to eat


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3888504 View attachment 3888505 View attachment 3888506
> 
> bottom round 9 hrs. on low, time to eat


This is from Saturday night....I'd gladly swap some for a slab of roast...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 29, 2017)

Bobs Ms. Universe picks:

Top 3 in no particular order (they've yet to do the "how well can she take a dick" portion)

Miss Mexico
Miss Thailand (I'm pretty sure she's a ms.)
Miss phillippines


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

I am slow cooking a chicken in a few and going to drink many a pintsof wine. .

Nomore coffee cups I am moving on up in the world


----------



## neosapien (Jan 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3888504 View attachment 3888505 View attachment 3888506
> 
> bottom round 9 hrs. on low, time to eat


What a coincidence! My local grocer had bottom round on sale bogo this week. I'm gonna roast one of those bitches tomorrow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't have my phone with me so no pics, but a flight of six AH-64 Apaches just flew over the ranch at around 1000ft heading to Fort Hunter-Ligget. Loud and clear; could see the rotary cannons and rocket nacelles


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

lol my heart skipped a beat at the thought of no bacon.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3889702
> lol my heart skipped a beat at the thought of no bacon.


LoL no doubt


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Iam 1 45 min nap in today.

Going for the cat nap of the year after thia 40 anda few tokes.

I will clean more after. ((chugs beer, while heating nail)))


----------



## LoneStone (Feb 1, 2017)

does anyone else wonder if the hot curly haired woman from arcade fire has a big hairy crazy French bush or so bare and spit shined that you can see your reflection? watching Austin city Limits and that's on my mind


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 2, 2017)

If it seems like work,count me out.

I just came for the coffee and cookies. No cookies and I am complaining.

Thanks in advance


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2017)

Marriage is really just yelling "what?" from different rooms day after day until one of you dies.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 3, 2017)

Xanaxc
Cocainee
And codiene

Suck my dick with your "banned words"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm just over here mixing a drink when meowzor jumps up and starts sippin my drank. 

Meowzors didn't want me drinking alone <3


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

punk music was okie I guess/

I had a verbal quick verbal dispute with me <3

feeling salty, kinda drunk, can't believe its not sunday

needs more music in my life, but it is too cold to go to the jams. what do? 


she smellin like mangos nd shit don't know why I had to act a dick

((poor a beer((


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 4, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> ...my dick with your "banned words"


Weird, so xanaxxx IS a "banned word", but not cocaine, crack, hero, heroine, heroin, cunt, cock and vajayjay. 

Why is this?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Weird, so xanaxxx IS a "banned word", but not cocaine, crack, hero, heroine, heroin, cunt, cock and vajayjay.
> 
> Why is this?


there is no banned words, you both need to lay off the juice. 

I see no infractions for my sayings or postings of crack cocaine or any other apparent banned words. 

gimme a break you both on that crissy?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

for example
\\

here is some crack cocaine 

likey like like like And I wont get banned


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 4, 2017)

But the rest are coming. First you can't say xanaxc then its benadryl! Or even penis

This isn't right I say


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2017)

A car crashed into a telephone pole right in front of my house snapping the pole and severing my electricity lines. Just harvested last night. Good timing on the lights. Kinda freaking out with everyone crawling around my house.


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> A car crashed into a telephone pole right in front of my house snapping the pole and severing my electricity lines. Just harvested last night. Good timing on the lights. Kinda freaking out with everyone crawling around my house.


Running around with air freshener. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Running around with air freshener. Nothing to see here.
> 
> View attachment 3893937


Looks like me when my roommate complains about the smell of acetone and naptha coming from my room lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> for example
> \\
> 
> here is some crack cocaine View attachment 3893444
> ...


Looks nice and pure probly made with ammonia no bicarb contamination


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 5, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Looks like me when my roommate complains about the smell of acetone and naptha coming from my room lol


That's methed up.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's methed up.


Na its DMT'd up. No naptha in meth production.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2017)

Well they're all done. I've got my electricity back on and I'm not in jail so that's awesome.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 5, 2017)

I may have caught a flu. Runny nose,vomiting, a headache starting. 

Can someone bring me a bowl of chicken noodle soupband a blanket. Will trade for beer


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 5, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I may have caught a flu. Runny nose,vomiting, a headache starting.
> 
> Can someone bring me a bowl of chicken noodle soupband a blanket. Will trade for beer


Sinigang coming your way. 

...wait, how do i mail soup?


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sinigang coming your way.
> 
> ...wait, how do i mail soup?


Zip lock


----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sinigang coming your way.
> 
> ...wait, how do i mail soup?


just put a bowl of soup in a box and send it out


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 5, 2017)

Flask, Thanks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

merci 

so like cociane is good


and dance music 

i like that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

why the site go offline for dats? did someone do crack and press too many buttons 

I wea button up jeans 

truth


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

Apparently a distributed denial of service attack deep sixed images from the database, snicker.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry about that guys.
But a bet is a bet

Superbowl all 5 fingers


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently a distributed denial of service attack deep sixed images from the database, snicker.


I lold to this


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

I ate the greatest burger tonight. ya'll don't even know


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

a 6 oz patty in between 2 yorkshire pudding

topped with carmelzed onions, pickled peppers chopped pickle and I smashed the bun with a 18 pepper sauve they make

you dont even know

it was orgasmic, 

I drank 4 pints of a nano brewed oatmeal bourban chocalate stout 

pus 3 double whiskty


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

you know i got the sweet potataoe fries

who wouldn't?


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2017)

Damnit guess vacation is over


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2017)

sunni said:


> Damnit guess vacation is over


LOL


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2017)

@qwizoking the word was blocked because we get alot of spam on the forum containing said word and offers to purchase said item
theyre gunna see if they can unblock it, 
but if it doesnt just use like xannies, were just trying to combat spam


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 10, 2017)

If the king can't say Xannies he's not going to be able to contribute much anymore.. I'd get your top men on it


----------



## dangledo (Feb 10, 2017)

Xanax


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

we can stay up all night doing math and drinking whiskey

oh baby we will figure this out by morning


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

I am too complicated to pretend


----------



## grnskpr (Feb 12, 2017)

It's been a long time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2017)

grnskpr said:


> It's been a long time.


Carl? Carl Spackler?


----------



## grnskpr (Feb 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Carl? Carl Spackler?


Bark like a dog.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> If the king can't say Xannies he's not going to be able to contribute much anymore.. I'd get your top men on it


It's been fixed 
It was for spam purposes


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2017)

lol this is awesome


----------



## dangledo (Feb 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol this is awesome



lmao 

made my morning


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2017)

After almost 30 years of marriage, I have come to the conclusion that my wife
must be an alcoholic.

It seems every time I drink SHE becomes mean, nasty, obnoxious, irrational
and impossible to live with.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 7, 2017)

I went to sleep early so now I'm wide awake at 4am


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2017)

Got a couple of these babies to throw on the grill tonight.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2017)

.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 7, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> .


Taste like beef?

I get buffalo jerky here, that's damn good stuff.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Taste like beef?
> 
> I get buffalo jerky here, that's damn good stuff.


So much better imo. Alot leaner for sure.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That was a great video.



StonedFarmer said:


>


Turn your sound down for this one btw


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> That was a great video.
> 
> 
> *Turn your sound down for this one btw*


Wish I had seen this before I played it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Wish I had seen this before I played it


Ya I didn't think about it. Oops


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 8, 2017)

@Big_Lou I'm trying to give a fuck, but I just don't. I've had 2 of these
 
Both with an extra shot of tequila in them.... sooo idgaf


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Big_Lou I'm trying to give a fuck, but I just don't. I've had 2 of these
> View attachment 3902465
> Both with an extra shot of tequila in them.... sooo idgaf


Not a fan of that drink, but live it up & enjoy.

Look, man, just PM @bryan oconner pics of your cock before he flips his shit (_again_) and fingers himself to *death*, eh?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 8, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Not a fan of that drink, but live it up & enjoy.
> 
> Look, man, just PM @bryan oconner pics of your cock before he flips his shit (_again_) and fingers himself to *death*, eh?


Hey I was drinking with the wife today. So figured I'd have the same as her. Because she isn't gonna slam shots of whiskey and shit beer with me lol
Although I did add the extra shot of tequila.


Meh, fuck bryan in his dick hole


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey I was drinking with the wife today. So figured I'd have the same as her. Because she isn't gonna slam shots of whiskey and shit beer with me lol
> Although I did add the extra shot of tequila.


I only mess with the *high end* stuff, dude.





Gary Goodson said:


> Meh, fuck bryan I'm his dick hole


Arrogance. I'll never understand it. I'm not a _surgeon_, so I certainly wouldn't barge into the OR and start telling people how to do their jobs.
I'd expect any *reasonable* person to behave similarly.

'Bryan' = pinche pulga


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

LoL 

Half these guys would gladly fuck their own mouthes with their penises if they could


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2017)

@Gary Goodson it looks like you've rustled someone's jimmys LOL


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> you've rustled someone's jimmys LOL



makes granny feel alive again *fake LOL*


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2017)

Dose one rotate the roots to the right or left when transplanting?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Dose one rotate the roots to the right or left when transplanting?


Yes


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Dose one rotate the roots to the right or left when transplanting?


I think that it depends on which hemisphere you find yourself in. The CA advice is the opposite of the way Aussies do it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I think that it depends on which hemisphere you find yourself in. The CA advice is the opposite of the way Aussies do it.


Ahhh the Crapper Coriolis Effect!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh the Crapper Coriolis Effect!


 This covers cyclonic storms of both the met. and digestive variety!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Gotta love those artistic Canadians.

http://dangerousminds.net/comments/bank_of_canada_urges_star_trek_fans_to_stop_spocking_their_fivers


@StonedFarmer , are you spocking your fives?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gotta love those artistic Canadians.
> 
> http://dangerousminds.net/comments/bank_of_canada_urges_star_trek_fans_to_stop_spocking_their_fivers
> 
> ...


Haven't even seen one tbh.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 10, 2017)

I wish we could Spock our fivers... But we've got some dried up old prune on ours.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Haven't even seen one tbh.


Any other guys on bills up there look like Scotty, McCoy or Kirk?

I love matching numismatic collectable sets.


----------



## 420God (Mar 11, 2017)

Cool pic. 3000 gram dragonball.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Any other guys on bills up there look like Scotty, McCoy or Kirk?
> 
> I love matching numismatic collectable sets.


 I just got ny second 5 since I found one on the ground well I chased iy into the road but I found that fin. 

I had no point.

Carry ob


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Cool pic. 3000 gram dragonball.
> 
> View attachment 3903900


A thing of beauty!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Cool pic. 3000 gram dragonball.
> 
> View attachment 3903900


That is so cool!

I'm at a cabinet place, looking to replace 1962 cabinets.

In the showroom is this old table (not for sale and top is obviously used) but wow, it sure would look good on a patio with some rock landscaping.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Cool pic. 3000 gram dragonball.
> 
> View attachment 3903900


lol i didn't have a clue what this was, {{sighs}}, i need to come out West and get schooled 
https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/05/09/dragon-balls/


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2017)

drag'n balls?












Potentially saving civilization.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> lol i didn't have a clue what this was, {{sighs}}, i need to come out West and get schooled
> https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/05/09/dragon-balls/


I need to get out more as well - I thought, "What a beautiful bowling ball" Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Is it weird that the thought of death turns me on so much?
IIs it wrong that I want to have sex in a graveyard?
Why?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2017)

Am I the only one who didn't know the clocks got turned ahead last night?

I will try to up my level of awareness going forward.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know the clocks got turned ahead last night?
> 
> I will try to up my level of awareness going forward.


Ya, I turned mine ahead before sleeping amazingly


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know the clocks got turned ahead last night?
> 
> I will try to up my level of awareness going forward.


I pretty much say that twice a year


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know the clocks got turned ahead last night?
> 
> I will try to up my level of awareness going forward.


Nope. Woke up at 8 according to my kitchen clock. Then got confused when I checked my phone and saw it took me an hour and 10 minutes to make coffee. Psychological warfare.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Nope. Woke up at 8 according to my kitchen clock. Then got confused when I checked my phone and saw it took me an hour and 10 minutes to make coffee. Psychological warfare.


Start of the toaster rebellion, the psyops troops come in first!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Start of the toaster rebellion, the psyops troops come in first!


So the dish ran away with the spoon because they wanted nothing to do with the microwave's imperialistic agenda.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

lol I have been laughing for the last 10 minutes at my best friends brother sending me messages to come play counter strike and troll the kids. 

He keeps getting his way into private clan servers and saying he will beat the whole the team, loses a bunch while calling them names. then he lets out his inner geek and schools them. I been spectating 

he's such a nerd and he's so damn cute being a mean prick. I taught him the ways of the troll like this. I think it is time to flex my css muscles. I have a feeling we will get banned quick time. 

4v4 ? lol your clan is shit bro, if you guys are pro LOL

run you out your own servers 2v4 seems a little unfair because you suck  

If anyone is up for a game I am on steam almost 24/7 waiting to go wreck. I own 2 servers in go and 1 on source. Should be kicking off soon in one of my servers a bunch of people wanted to gather and shit talk while pew pew pew ing it up 

We also do random raids of clan servers, Idk how he does it but he gets passwords to their servers and usually they won't ban right away. some people like to ban immediately 

onto the next one. lol 

I luv the internet


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So the dish ran away with the spoon because they wanted nothing to do with the microwave's imperialistic agenda.


Yes they have dissent within the ranks!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So the dish ran away with the spoon because they wanted nothing to do with the microwave's imperialistic agenda.


That is what the Ministry of Phone wants you to believe


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So the dish ran away with the spoon because they wanted nothing to do with the microwave's imperialistic agenda.


Radioactive dictators must be stopped!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2017)

Rumor has it that the convection oven has been compromised and the Maytag man is gonna assassinate him with the magic bullet.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

when the music stops 

woot do woop da woop di woop


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Rumor has it that the convection oven has been compromised and the Maytag man is gonna assassinate him with the magic bullet.


Convected by the Judge!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2017)

> by the Judge!


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Convected by the Judge!


The refrigerator is taking in refugees


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> The refrigerator is taking in refugees


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 12, 2017)

I tidied my garden today going to have a fire tonight just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I tidied my garden today going to have a fire tonight just thought I'd let you all know.


Burning that tidying in a fire?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Burning that tidying in a fire?


Best way to get rid of it. My little fire didn't hurt the atmosphere.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Best way to get rid of it. My little fire didn't hurt the atmosphere.


LOL very thoughtful of you to inhale


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 12, 2017)

RIU peeps, I've had such a great day with my family today. We played monopoly, listened to good music, and hung out. We all laughed a lot and now I'm making us some killer grub. 

Shrimp, crab, and lobster! For the mother fucking win! 


My son and daughter are still at it on monopoly lol me and mrs G gave up 

<3 my lil family of killers. We kick ass

I hope these are the days they remember when they are grown and out of my house...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> RIU peeps, I've had such a great day with my family today. We played monopoly, listened to good music, and hung out. We all laughed a lot and now I'm making us some killer grub.
> 
> Shrimp, crab, and lobster! For the mother fucking win!
> 
> ...


They will for sure dude! You're an awesome dad.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> They will for sure dude! You're an awesome dad.


Awesome dad indeed


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> RIU peeps, I've had such a great day with my family today. We played monopoly, listened to good music, and hung out. We all laughed a lot and now I'm making us some killer grub.
> 
> Shrimp, crab, and lobster! For the mother fucking win!
> 
> ...


 So very cool Gare! Monopoly and seafood sounds wonderful. I wager they'll remember days like this and cherish the memory.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 12, 2017)

Then my mom came over and fucked it all up!



Lmao, she read the post and said that she can be funny at times too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> RIU peeps, I've had such a great day with my family today. We played monopoly, listened to good music, and hung out. We all laughed a lot and now I'm making us some killer grub.
> 
> Shrimp, crab, and lobster! For the mother fucking win!
> 
> ...


Of course they'll remember.

I remember all the good times from years ago with immediate family, aunts, uncles, grand parents, all of them.

Sadly, my cousins and I are the only ones left now. So those memories and old pics are priceless.

Take lots of pics for them. You can't have too many. I wish I had more.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I pretty much say that twice a year


You set your clocks ahead an hour twice a year?

 

Great Scott, I bet your passport looks awesome.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2017)

I want to hurt people.

































Lots of people.




























































All generic disclaimers apply.
All opinions are my wife's; I have none. (In my opinion.)
All rights reserved - but some wrongs are still available.
Any similarity to actual opinions, living or dead, is purely coincidental.
I know that you believe that you understand what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.
The opinions expressed herein are not necessarily those of rollitup.org, not necessarily mine, and probably not necessary.
The opinions expressed herein do not necessarily reflect those of the poster.
These opinions aren't worth the paper they're written on and certainly don't reflect those of rollitup.org
This article is for entertainment purposes only. Any facts, opinions, or narratives contained herein are not necessarily true, and do 
not necessarily represent the views of any particular person.
This disclaimer has been canceled due to lack of FUCKs
If you agree with the above opinions you're crazier than I am.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You set your clocks ahead an hour twice a year?
> 
> View attachment 3905513
> 
> Great Scott, I bet your passport looks awesome.


Yeah I don't do time well. It was never one of my fortes! My passport looks terrible. I miss my old 1973 simple passport this monopoly looking one scares me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I don't do time well. It was never one of my fortes! My passport looks terrible. I miss my old 1973 simple passport this monopoly looking one scares me.


I'm all in Alex.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm all in Alex.
> 
> View attachment 3905652


Just a year younger? I thought I had a decade on you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Just a year younger? I thought I had a decade on you


I'm doing my best to age gracefully.
Not sure if it's working but I pitched all the mirrors in the house to help with the illusion.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks, CNN, I'll think about this at every sore throat now... fuk me..

_"Still, they weren't able to save his fingers and toes."_

http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/16/health/strep-throat-amputation-septic-shock-michigan-bn/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Thanks, CNN, I'll think about this at every sore throat now... fuk me..
> 
> _"Still, they weren't able to save his fingers and toes."_
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/16/health/strep-throat-amputation-septic-shock-michigan-bn/


"During the surgery, doctors found 3 liters of pus surrounding his organs"  
Holy shit! I used to get strep throat all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Thanks, CNN, I'll think about this at every sore throat now... fuk me..
> 
> _"Still, they weren't able to save his fingers and toes."_
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/16/health/strep-throat-amputation-septic-shock-michigan-bn/


Just watch for those tell tale white spots (not the crypts on the tonsils) and keep a Rapid Strep kit at home to test. If you don't catch strep in the throat you can also end up with Rheumatic fever, Infective endocarditis etc... It's a nasty little bug. There's also Toxic Shock Sydrome, from strep.

Finally there's necrotizing fasciitis, the only time an entire team retched in the OR.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 17, 2017)

...so when drinking green drinks make sure there is sufficient Alcohol to counteract any invader?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> ...so when drinking green drinks make sure there is sufficient Alcohol to counteract any invader?


Who said that medicine has to taste bad to be good for you?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 17, 2017)

@srh88


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @srh88


Oh shit I need that


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 17, 2017)

It's going down!

Prime brisket, ribs, porterhouse steaks, and south side market sausage.


@SouthCross what do you know about that Texas boy?


Post oak bitches!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's going down!
> View attachment 3908082
> Prime brisket, ribs, porterhouse steaks, and south side market sausage.
> 
> ...


If I brought a two four and a bottle of takilla would you let me hit a plate of food? 

I will totally walk to texas for some foods, I know I would be sucking dick for sure so it's a win win situation. get to rest on my knees after a long walk.

feed me your sausage


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 17, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> If I brought a two four and a bottle of takilla would you let me hit a plate of food?
> 
> I will totally walk to texas for some foods, I know I would be sucking dick for sure so it's a win win situation. get to rest on my knees after a long walk.
> 
> feed me your sausage


I'm gonna paint my penis green and show it on TC tonight.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's going down!
> View attachment 3908082
> Prime brisket, ribs, porterhouse steaks, and south side market sausage.
> 
> ...



Truth? Jealous. You got it going on. I grilled yesterday. Some ny strip. Tonight is......Friday. 

I'm eating beer. Love brother. Looks good.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

It's soon time for black eyed peas. Ill post two receipts. One in a pressure cooker. One in a regular pot. We ain't talking bland crap. The real deal. The type of stuff people pay money for.

I've been eating it since a kid.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 17, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Truth? Jealous. You got it going on. I grilled yesterday. Some ny strip. Tonight is......Friday.
> 
> I'm eating beer. Love brother. Looks good.


I'm From Texas too so I had to give ya some shit. Just to see how you'd take it lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's going down!
> View attachment 3908082
> Prime brisket, ribs, porterhouse steaks, and south side market sausage.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous gar.

This goes on at 3 AM, pastrami for dinner.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm From Texas too so I had to give ya some shit. Just to see how you'd take it lol


Dude, it shows. I can't explain it. Something about the balance of moods in your posts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm gonna paint my penis green and show it on TC tonight.


I am listening to music and hopefully reading stories on the phone later while simultaneously masturbating for each other. 

Nothing gay or sexual just a mutual jerk session on a Friday night. I am surprised more people don't do it, really brings the two or three  of you closer. 

lololololol ahhhh the joys of a penis


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

I gotta piss and the trash can is a ways outside. This is gonna hurt. Fucking beer. Sweet nectar of life.......get me to this fucking trash can.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm taking a beer with me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I gotta piss and the trash can is a ways outside. This is gonna hurt. Fucking beer. Sweet nectar of life.......get me to this fucking trash can.


Why even use the trash can really? 

The sink has been a staple pissing pot for drunks world wide, usualyl reserved for severe drunk(I myself don't use the sink) but it works 

try it and report back 

merci beaucoup


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

It's the outdoors. I gotta pour bleach in the sink. Can't have it too manly.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 17, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Dude, it shows. I can't explain it. Something about the balance of moods in your posts.


lol I don't have moods. Moods are for chicks. 

You just gotta take all of my posts like a best friend fucking with you. 


It's a regular thing for me to tell a friend take a shot bitch! Don't be a pussy, pussy 


lol that's just me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I don't have moods. Moods are for chicks.
> 
> You just gotta take all of my posts like a best friend fucking with you.
> 
> ...


check your feelings at the keyboard 

That's why I likes you 

Dude I barely drank this week. fucking I made a pasta earlier 

It is calling me 

ps: suck my dick you light beer drinking dickhole 

I might have that backwords


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I don't have moods. Moods are for chicks.
> 
> You just gotta take all of my posts like a best friend fucking with you.
> 
> ...


Man I've noticed. I'm old hat on a fairly conservative gun website. I talk weed and the motherfu¢kers freak.


You gotta stay mellow at this shit or you won't get anywhere. We all know the drill. The new guys take a licking.

It's different here...sorta. This shit is a weed site. Speak your fucking heart. I can't tell you how many dicks want to see me in jail. Over fucking weed.

I'm a dick there cause I like guns and smoke weed like I'm dying. I'm a dick here cause I like guns and smoke weed.

What a world. Fuck it. I'm mellow. Let the rest deal with the rest.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Bowl reload. Helix brand bong. Bigger bowl. Not that one hitter shit.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Since I'm new. I can understand the disconnect. The entire internet is over run with two sides of political shit. Somebody is gonna hate you no matter what. For whatever astronomical bullshit. 

I'm here. On this site, because I don't want to fight you. I respect your views. I'm here to shatter a stereotype.

I don't want to fight you. There's common ground in this mad house. Fuck' If I won't find it. There's gotta be something.

Thank God Almighty for cannabis.


----------



## ovo (Mar 17, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I'm here to shatter a stereotype.


Which stereotype are you speaking of?


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

ovo said:


> Which stereotype are you speaking of?


Man. Truth again. I do not know.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm going to sleep, dizzy AF..

Old school Star Trek on the T.V. 

I don't give a fuck what people say about Captain Kirk...motherfu¢ker is for real. 

Think about sharing a blunt with the dude. Sharing a bong with Spock.

Holy~fucking~Shit. Let's fuck around and see what we can teleport. Hold my beer. Let's do weed and see if that comes back stronger. 

Beam this motherfucker, Scotty.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

wOOt. Every time you hear a police siren. Refill the bowl.


Let's see here...Some dream bullshit. That's what's the dealer told me. Or some purple gorilla glue. Whatever the fuck. Third choice....

Train wreak. I'm not that non-sober. Refill the bong with fresh water. Hit it like
I mean it. No vagina level toke.

I want to be the first person to die from THC. Get my shit in the history books. Remember my name. "That's the motherfucker douche who overdosed on weed"

Bury my ass accordingly. Dick UP.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 17, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Bury my ass accordingly. Dick UP.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-will-your-epitaph-read.865663/#post-11453289


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm officially blazed. Burnt, turnt, baked. 

I can't feel my feet. Last I remember there's two. I'll sort it out in the morning. 

Wake up. Coffee. Check the alerts. Water the plants. Breakfast somewhere in the middle.

I call it now. I want sunny side eggs and bacon.

Goodnight RIU. Including you UK fuckers.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

I lost the what's for dinner thread. I can't find that fucker. 

Sockeye salmon fillet soak in "Texas 1835" honey whiskey laquor. Asian rice and broccoli. 

I'm grilling the salmon. Give it about 5-6 minutes.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

Now it's time for a black&mild wood tip. Jaze flavor and a shot glass of bourbon....we're rounding this out.

Ill hold my pinky out while while smoking the jazz. Get fancy. Even though, I'm buying it in my house slippers. If I went to 7/11 with the crystal eye'. They'd start asking what's wrong with me. Can't have that shit. Loose questions.

Throw in a 7/11 lighter while we at this. White or the green.


----------



## dux (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah..my every 2 month jibber jabber about giving up cannabis.i have my next probation check in on 4/19 so tonight is my last indulgence Until 4/20 . I'm gonna try and give up French fries for salads too? we'll see..


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Now it's time for a black&mild wood tip. Jaze flavor and a shot glass of bourbon....we're rounding this out.
> 
> Ill hold my pinky out while while smoking the jazz. Get fancy. Even though, I'm buying it in my house slippers. If I went to 7/11 with the crystal eye'. They'd start asking what's wrong with me. Can't have that shit.
> 
> Throw in a 7/11 lighter while we at this. *White or the green*.


Get the tan one. no one steals the tan ones.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

Man....I didn't even know they had a tan. I'm always blazed. I've been getting what the chick at counter gives me.

Dude....I want a tan.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I'm going to sleep, dizzy AF..
> 
> Old school Star Trek on the T.V.
> 
> ...


If anyone is wondering whether or not Spock smoked weed, this should help clear that up...


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

YES


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

"That's illogical". 

Fuck you, man. Stir the bowl or take a real hit.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

I just replied to a thread. Can't remember wtf it was. Man, I hope it wasn't some cRaZy ass advice. 

I'm getting off my ass and changing the bong water.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I just replied to a thread. Can't remember wtf it was. Man, I hope it wasn't some cRaZy ass advice.
> 
> I'm getting off my ass and changing the bong water.


You can easily check where you've posted from viewing your profile. Also to truly be accepted here you'll need to drink the bong water and post a video of the act. I think you get like 200 trophy points also.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You can easily check where you've posted from viewing your profile. Also to truly be accepted here *you'll need to drink the bong water* and post a video of the act. I think you get like 200 trophy points also.



Fuck that.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Fuck that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Fuck that.


Nah dude, you'll be legend; whatever you subsequently say on RIU will be golden. Trust me


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

Ain't looking for legend on that. I've heard it's full of vitamins. Somebody needs to try that. Drink it with a smoothie in the morning. Get the blood flowing. 

Jog about five miles on that shit. Enjoying the outdoor.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm so high, I could hunt ducks with a garden rake. No fucking joke. I can see the earth. 

There's something up here in the clouds with me. Lolololol

Home video;


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm playing with my penis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2017)

dux said:


> Ah..my every 2 month jibber jabber about giving up cannabis.i have my next probation check in on 4/19 so tonight is my last indulgence Until 4/20 . I'm gonna try and give up French fries for salads too? we'll see..


I'm rooting for you bro.
You got this shit. : )


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You can easily check where you've posted from viewing your profile. Also *to truly be accepted here* you'll need to drink the bong water and post a video of the act. I think you get like 200 trophy points also.


obviously you haven't told him of the penis pics, yet


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2017)

dux said:


> Ah..my every 2 month jibber jabber about giving up cannabis.i have my next probation check in on 4/19 so tonight is my last indulgence Until 4/20 . I'm gonna try and give up French fries for salads too? we'll see..


it'll go by quick, good luck


----------



## dux (Mar 20, 2017)

So...i was thinking last night( sometimes I think) I have community hours I need to start doing. I asked my po about stipulations on where and what.any non profit she said.
Is Norml a non profit? 
The irony and the look I'll get from my po girlfriend when I turn those in..
Anybody familiar with the group?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2017)

dux said:


> So...i was thinking last night( sometimes I think) I have community hours I need to start doing. I asked my po about stipulations on where and what.any non profit she said.
> Is Norml a non profit?
> The irony and the look I'll get from my po girlfriend when I turn those in..
> Anybody familiar with the group?


http://norml.org/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=category&category_id=506&Itemid=115#question1


----------



## dux (Mar 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> http://norml.org/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=category&category_id=506&Itemid=115#question1


Your awesome! Thank you!

I'm gonna look into the MN chapter


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2017)

dux said:


> Your awesome! Thank you!
> 
> I'm gonna look into the MN chapter


I'd love to see a photo of the PO's face, PRICELESS LOL


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 20, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I'm so high, I could hunt ducks with a garden rake. No fucking joke. I can see the earth.
> 
> There's something up here in the clouds with me. Lolololol
> 
> Home video;


Ducks, rake, . . .Now that's funny!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see a photo of the PO's face, PRICELESS LOL


Hello, how are you?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello, how are you?


Hey Sunshine...what a pleasant surprise...missed ur wicked sense of humor....and the hundreds of dick pix u used to send me...happy 1st day of spring my little hunky hombre.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello, how are you?


Oh yeah, I forgot that you won a lifetime achievement award last December.

Somebody else made your acceptance speech, I think.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-unofficial-semi-certified-partially-confirmed-2016-riu-awards-nominations.930431/


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello, how are you?


wb, fuker


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello, how are you?


OMG OMG YOU came back!! I have missed your face around here mijo! I was just lamenting your absence! You made my day.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

man....


I started growing in 2005. Busted in 2008. Off and growing since then. In cabinets, bathtubs. Somehow hydro in a medicine cabinet in an apartment. I got kicked out over that masterpiece.

I've been in a cave. Bought some seeds off the internet years back. That's it. It's been buy weed from somebody and ask for seeds on what you smoked. Then there's that two puff something grown in Austin...someone offers you in a joint. You don't get to buy, don't ask. The high you judge everything else by. The tit top best ever.

Pop my head out and it's a fucking trip. It's a time machine, advanced forward. LED? Holy Shit....you're kidding....


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been using a super soil receipt that no longer exist. I can't find the original on any site. Formula to where you mix your own potting soil. You didn't buy it. None of this promix or Fox farm soil. You mixed that stuff yourself. Now you can buy the potting soil and it's BIG $$. Man wtf..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I've been using a super soil receipt that no longer exist. I can't find the original on any site. Formula to where you mix your own potting soil. You didn't buy it. None of this promix or Fox farm soil. You mixed that stuff yourself. Now you can buy the potting soil and it's BIG $$. Man wtf..


Soilless is the new thing. I have not looked back. It has all the advantages of hydro with the "isolability" of individually potted plants. Coco plus perlite BAM there is your mix. 

I liked your intake manifold avi.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Soilless is the new thing. I have not looked back. It has all the advantages of hydro with the "isolability" of individually potted plants. Coco plus perlite BAM there is your mix.
> 
> I liked your *intake manifold *avi.



I lost the picture but I can find it again. Carburetor intake for a modern LS1 Chevy V8.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Found it.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

The girlfriend just told me I'd better watch the cat or its gonna shit in my plants.


Man, what the fuck is that to tell somebody when their high? Cat shitting the plants?

The cat doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> The girlfriend just told me I'd better watch the cat or its gonna shit in my plants.
> 
> 
> Man, what the fuck is that to tell somebody when their high? Cat shitting the plants?
> ...


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Fucking cat.

The karma of it all. Peaceful cat, peaceful household, peaceful cat. If they grace your lap, you're lucky. If it was 50 pounds heavier, It'd be trying to eat you. After doing the toy around. They're small so they put up with a tad more shit. Not much, tho. 

A house cat is relaxing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG OMG YOU came back!! I have missed your face around here mijo! I was just lamenting your absence! You made my day.


Ive missed you too.  Great to see you, how has everything been?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Ive missed you too.  Great to see you, how has everything been?


It is so bad I need elote! can I say more, mised you, tell us about your escapades while you abandoned us


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> wb, fuker
> 
> View attachment 3910331


Lol... What's up bro, hows life?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It is so bad I need elote! can I say more


That sounds bomb. With some mayonnaise, chillie powder and lemon. I'm quite the elote expert. Ive had elote in my mouth countless times.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That sounds bomb. With some mayonnaise, chillie powder and lemon. I'm quite the elote expert. Ive had elote in my mouth countless times.


YES love you mijo, off to elote man





$2.00


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 22, 2017)

Frijoleros..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> YES love you mijo, off to elote man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing. I might have to bbq some tomorrow. Our elote guy stopped coming by, I think they deported his ass already.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks amazing. I might have to bbq some tomorrow. Our elote guy stopped coming by, I think they deported his ass already.


Thanks Obama, wait Trump? Huh..........Messycans can't catch a f'n break........


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd like to take you out to lunch and tell you how great you are.


----------



## Karah (Mar 23, 2017)

There are a handful of fuckin assholes on this forum. It makes me cringe. I'm a fucking asshole too but at least I have some respect. All I'm trying to do is learn how to grow better pot. 

End rant/


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are a handful of fuckin assholes on this forum. It makes me cringe. I'm a fucking asshole too but at least I have some respect. All I'm trying to do is learn how to grow better pot.
> 
> End rant/


I know. I fucking hate those assholes!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are a handful of fuckin assholes on this forum. It makes me cringe. I'm a fucking asshole too but at least I have some respect. All I'm trying to do is learn how to grow better pot.
> 
> End rant/


List them, we'll talk to them


----------



## Karah (Mar 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> List them, we'll talk to them


There's no help for them


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There's no help for them


Anyone alive can be persuaded


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There's no help for them


Who said we wanted to help them?


----------



## Karah (Mar 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Anyone alive can be persuaded


I think I love you.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know. I fucking hate those assholes!


Fuckin assholes!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I think I love you.


Sense of humor, cute, takes trolling well, good taste in men too! You are starting to sound to good to be real!


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are a handful of fuckin assholes on this forum. It makes me cringe. I'm a fucking asshole too but at least I have some respect. All I'm trying to do is learn how to grow better pot.
> 
> End rant/


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

This movie looks great....


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 23, 2017)

Love that Francis McDormand, Sam Rockwell too. Woody Harrelson is bragging about how he's given up herb for over a year now. He can die.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> This movie looks great....


10/10 "Would watch a first time".


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

A grower who refuses modern pesticides. Modern technology. 

Those growers are conservative growers. Old school. Political views liberal.... Grow standards conservative.

Think about that shit.

Man...either I'm high as fuck or we're all the same? I'm not even conservative.

Holy shit. Where's my gotdamn' beer?

Smoking train wreck....


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

This is cool. I'm glad I joined this site. Provides a balance. 

I've said stuff that would have got me banned on a conservative site. You have no idea. My ass woulda got smoked. 

Hee Hee. Life is good.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

I grow big fat magical mushrooms and see magical shit. 

(Nobody is banning me for that statement) 

Lolololol. Yes.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I grow big fat magical mushrooms and see magical shit.
> 
> (Nobody is banning me for that statement)
> 
> Lolololol. Yes.


Drug talk is highly frowned upon here  

Lols


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Not yet. This is more weed. Give me to about 8pm.

I'm gonna buy stock in Miller Lite. Pay myself.


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I grow big fat magical mushrooms and see magical shit.
> 
> (Nobody is banning me for that statement)
> 
> Lolololol. Yes.


https://www.rollitup.org/f/hallucinatory-substances.62/ 

That link may assist you in your endeavors.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

They just started fruiting but it's all kinds of aborts. Funky small stuff. This crop is fucked up. Don't get me wrong, Ill save them. Dry then store under Freon. Couple spoon fills of damp rid in the bottom of the jar. Paper towel separating the two.

I've grown B+ the last four grows. I want something different. I heard about this strain before but it wasn't available. Now you can buy it.

Check it out.

https://www.mushrooms.com/mushroom-spores-cultures/magic-mushrooms/spore-syringe/cubensis/texas-pe6-cubensis-spore-syringe


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Fuck talking technical. 


Here's another moment. 





Deep Breath*. Badass Karma. Peace.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Fuck talking technical.
> 
> 
> Here's another moment.
> ...



That means go outside and look up. Look at the blue and clouds. Enjoy the human experience. Deep deep breath.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 23, 2017)

Stfu already


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Eat me. Don't blame me if it's cloudy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stfu already


LoL

How is gary today?


SouthCross said:


> Eat me. Don't blame me if it's cloudy.


LoL what?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stfu already


(He/she/it is a recurring sock. Laughed out of politics and other sections, nowhere left to post. Enjoy!)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL
> 
> How is gary today?


I'm chilling, drinking a beer. Phil is on his way.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Sips* a beer. Observes.

Giggles*


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm chilling, drinking a beer. Phil is on his way.


Tell Phil I said hey.


----------



## Karah (Mar 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sense of humor, cute, takes trolling well, good taste in men too! You are starting to sound to good to be real!


I also send nudes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm chilling, drinking a beer. Phil is on his way.


Sounds like a good night. 

I am drinking tea and feel so lame without the alcohols in me. 

Tell phil what's up!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I also send nudes


Ferociously checks pm's  

How was your day karah?


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

How curious. When the old school group of the website acknowledges each other. They use the first name.

No disrespect. Still watching. I wanna see who the 'click is' on this site. It's a fascinating online personality of a group.

It's why I'm here.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> How curious. When the old school group of the website acknowledges each other. They use the first name.
> 
> No disrespect. Still watching. I wanna see who the 'click' on this site. It's a fascinating online personality of a group.
> 
> It's why I'm here.


*clique

Reported as _obvious_ war sock.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> *clique
> 
> Reported as _obvious_ war sock.
> 
> ...



Lolololol, dammit, you made me look that word up. Lolololol

Dude.


----------



## Karah (Mar 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ferociously checks pm's
> 
> How was your day karah?


My day was weird. I got some heavy ass news about a great friend of mine yesterday. She gots the colon cancers, stage 3.  It's tearing me up. So I'm trying to put together a care package. I've gotten a few donations from a few people just today. I'm trying to stay hopeful and help to provide as much oil, cbd crystalline I can get my hands on. I cried at work like a child and got sent home. 

Weird day


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 23, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> *clique
> 
> Reported as _obvious_ war sock.
> 
> ...


Hey did you see @UncleBuck's Kevin federline(aka K fed) gif? I seent it and thought of you lmao


Remember dat? I'm just fucking with you, but that was funny


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> My day was weird. I got some heavy ass news about a great friend of mine yesterday. She gots the colon cancers, stage 3.  It's tearing me up. So I'm trying to put together a care package. I've gotten a few donations from a few people just today. I'm trying to stay hopeful and help to provide as much oil, cbd crystalline I can get my hands on. I cried at work like a child and got sent home.
> 
> Weird day


I'm so sorry. Good for you sending her what you can. There are a lot of new treatments for colon cancer out today so don't lose hope and Cannabis helps.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I also send nudes


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2017)

{sips tea} {observes}

{puts gun in mouth}


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


>


I think if that is true she should officially send you one so you can vouch for her veracity here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I think I love you.


I get that a lot 


Karah said:


> I also send nudes


Now that got my attention, send away me hearty aaarrrrgggh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> My day was weird. I got some heavy ass news about a great friend of mine yesterday. She gots the colon cancers, stage 3.  It's tearing me up. So I'm trying to put together a care package. I've gotten a few donations from a few people just today. I'm trying to stay hopeful and help to provide as much oil, cbd crystalline I can get my hands on. I cried at work like a child and got sent home.
> 
> Weird day


Awww :hugs: 

Sucks to hear. Best wishes to your friend and I will listen if ya need an ear. 

<3


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I think if that is true she should officially send you one so you can vouch for her veracity here.


I handle my female verification system very seriously here.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Awww :hugs:
> 
> Sucks to hear. Best wishes to your friend and I will listen if ya need an ear.
> 
> <3


Fag


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey did you see @UncleBuck's Kevin federline(aka K fed) gif? I seent it and thought of you lmao
> 
> 
> Remember dat? I'm just fucking with you, but that was funny


Dude go back and find the crocodile attack vid I posted. 

It was so lulzy 

He was with a britiah tourist read that backpackers were more likely to be attacked then aussies. So he went to test the theory to impress said girl.

"Haters gon hate"


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I handle my system very seriously here.


FIFY


Singlemalt said:


> ...snip.....
> 
> Now that got my attention, send away me hearty aaarrrrgggh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fag





Gary Goodson said:


> Fag


The amount of people who say this to me on a daily basis really has me conflicted about my sexuality.

Let me try giving you a rimjob and see if I get hard.

Heres the vid. Lmao it still makes me laugh





Newscaster How many drinks had ya had by then

Boy: about ten cups of goon 

Oooh man lmao


----------



## Karah (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I handle my female verification system very seriously here.


I'm having corn dogs for dinner


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I also send nudes


Serious submissions can be sent to
[email protected]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm having corn dogs for dinner


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

My neighbor is about to shoot dice. It's Thursday night. Right now, one of his people are playing some badass songs on the car radio. 

Makes the mood for music.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Now there's police sirens in the background. I hate that background noise. It's static.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> My neighbor is about to shoot dice. It's Thursday night. Right now, one of his people are playing some badass songs on the car radio.
> 
> Makes the mood for music.





SouthCross said:


> Now there's police sirens in the background. I hate that background noise. It's static.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Now there's police sirens in the background. I hate that background noise. It's static.


That's how we all feel about your incessant rambling.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's how we all feel about your incessant rambling.


Indeed, our attention whore quota has been filled.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Now there's police sirens in the background. I hate that background noise. It's static.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3912074


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are a handful of fuckin assholes on this forum. It makes me cringe. I'm a fucking asshole too but at least I have some respect. All I'm trying to do is learn how to grow better pot.
> 
> End rant/


Just a handful?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Let's go do some hide and seek
I know you are a little freak


----------



## Karah (Mar 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just a handful?


My hands are small


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> My hands are small


Donald?? Izzat you?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2017)

The Thunderbirds are inbound, support C-17 has arrived along with






Getting ready to head out and watch them practice today, NO WIND!! Hurrah.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

2kk I am good fam kicking it with jesus and the crew
@ fox gal you are my world yyo
@wl ugh battle me in the afterfag you newbro\\\


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 24, 2017)

Tonight's dinner. 

Stew beef from ALDI. Browned in oil with a mix of cumin, garlic, onion, paprika, black pepper and salt. Diced white onion and carrot slices, one whole jalapeno. Dash of Worcester sauce. Beef broth and two shots of Texas 1835 honey whiskey liquor. 

Reduced down over an hour. Brown gravy added to thicken. Served over Asian rice.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

Gross


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 24, 2017)

There's a squirrel that's been playing in the yard. I'd cook him up like chicken. His days are numbered.

The beef over rice is decent. It's not a rare steak but it'll work. Like a cubed pot roast.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The Thunderbirds are inbound, support C-17 has arrived along with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh because we went to see them once. 

They were doing a manuever, one pilot got too close to another and had to crack it open to avoid hitting.

Sound barrier broke, and car alarms all went off at once in the parking lot a split second later.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gross


Fuckin Gary.. lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2017)

I just realized, unless im talking shit I dont really have much to say. ￼


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The Thunderbirds are inbound, support C-17 has arrived along with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a match box set with a ton of modernish planes loved that shit.

Bbbbbrrrrttttt

Jealous yo


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> View attachment 3913456
> I got a match box set with a ton of modernish planes loved that shit.
> 
> Bbbbbrrrrttttt
> ...


Yup we had warthogs there, the B2 flew over, as did the Nasa TR1 (unplanned), and the 35 a, b and c models were about. It's the Edwards AFB/Detachment 42 (skunworks) show so it's usually pretty sweet. Tomorrow I'm gonna go have breakfast at the cafe and go caress the metal still sitting on the apron.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yup we had warthogs there, the B2 flew over, as did the Nasa TR1 (unplanned), and the 35 a, b and c models were about. It's the Edwards AFB/Detachement 42 (skunworks) show so it's usually pretty sweet. Tomorrow I'm gonna go have breakfast at the cafe and go caress the metal still sitting on the apron.


They went super sonic right? 

Like a cafe with planes in it? 
Gotta love the classics


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Sounds like a good night.
> 
> I am drinking tea and feel so lame without the alcohols in me.
> 
> Tell phil what's up!


It's good to occasionally give your liver a break.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yup we had warthogs there, the B2 flew over, as did the Nasa TR1 (unplanned), and the 35 a, b and c models were about. It's the Edwards AFB/Detachment 42 (skunworks) show so it's usually pretty sweet. Tomorrow I'm gonna go have breakfast at the cafe and go caress the metal still sitting on the apron.


I'm Jelly- pet a BUFF in remembrance of my Dad for me please. 

One of my favorite clips.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm so sorry. Good for you sending her what you can. There are a lot of new treatments for colon cancer out today so don't lose hope and Cannabis helps.


I had a manager with stage 3 colon cancer and she beat it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's something a bit more random...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Here's something a bit more random...
> View attachment 3913707


LOL first you have to imagine a spherical cow 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm Jelly- pet a BUFF in remembrance of my Dad for me please.
> 
> One of my favorite clips.


I will have to go out to Edwards for the petting of the Buff, we have one on static display. I always loved watching them flap! Their wings were amazing and yes on rare occasion you will still see one flying here! Amazing the age on that air frame.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yup we had warthogs there, the B2 flew over, as did the Nasa TR1 (unplanned), and the 35 a, b and c models were about. It's the Edwards AFB/Detachment 42 (skunworks) show so it's usually pretty sweet. Tomorrow I'm gonna go have breakfast at the cafe and go caress the metal still sitting on the apron.


Back in the day, were you ever lucky enough to see a SR-71 on a rare low level flyby?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Back in the day, were you ever lucky enough to see a SR-71 on a rare low level flyby?


Actually yes and I have pictures of it. They came into Norton AFB for the air show. It was lovely. We have several on static display up here.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2017)

This is fucking great.


----------



## Karah (Mar 27, 2017)

I like to binge watch the twilight zone before bed


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> I like to binge watch the twilight zone before bed


How often do you masterbate?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 27, 2017)

neosapien said:


> This is fucking great.


 The bill Cosby bit got me lmao. 54 people!


----------



## fridayfishfry (Mar 27, 2017)

ARE MUSHROOMS VEGETABLES?!>!>!>!>!


----------



## Karah (Mar 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> How often do you masterbate?


Every day.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 28, 2017)

Karah said:


> Every day.


My wife tried to tell me she didn't when we first started dating lmao....the clitoros and forskin were designed for it!


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 29, 2017)

Lolololol, Black folks.

I find a bunch of golf clubs in the garbage. Neighbor threw them out. I grab the bunch. Take them back over to the drinking spot.

Everybody starts taking a club. Not for the love of the game. To stick in the trunk to beat a motherfu¢ker.....


Lolololol. 6 & 8 irons. Nobody took a putter. Good God what have I done?

If a bunch of crip looking black dudes beat a fool with golf clubs. That's my bad.

I love my brothers. Crazy fuckers. Lolololol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 29, 2017)

I hate this^ post


----------



## Electrum (Mar 29, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Lolololol, Black folks.
> 
> I find a bunch of golf clubs in the garbage. Neighbor threw them out. I grab the bunch. Take them back over to the drinking spot.
> 
> ...


Just a question, why is your avatar a Manifold?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Lolololol, Black folks.
> 
> I find a bunch of golf clubs in the garbage. Neighbor threw them out. I grab the bunch. Take them back over to the drinking spot.
> 
> ...


Golf clubs are flimsy. Go with an aluminum T-ball bat. Very light & surprisingly strong. 
Or my personal favorite -- a giant wrench that fits the nut on my towball.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 29, 2017)

Electrum said:


> Just a question, why is your avatar a Manifold?



I'm a mechanic at heart. I currently have a late model SS camaro. Headers and a tune. Other stuff. LS3. Another camaro sitting outside that garage. That one a Z28. I enjoy all things cars.

The aviator is a carburetor manifold for a LS1.


----------



## Electrum (Mar 29, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I'm a mechanic at heart. I currently have a late model SS camaro. LS3. Another camaro sitting outside that garage. That one a Z28. I enjoy all things cars.
> 
> The aviator is a carburetor manifold for a LS1.


I'm a mechanic by trade 
I'm from Australia and I never got into the LS', but there is some fucking nice V8s down here. The HSV Maloo has gotta be one of my favourite non-jap cars. I'm an RB/SR/JZ guy myself


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 29, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I'm a mechanic at heart. I currently have a late model SS camaro. Headers and a tune. Other stuff. LS3. Another camaro sitting outside that garage. That one a Z28. I enjoy all things cars.
> 
> The aviator is a carburetor manifold for a LS1.


Why are you driving pussy ass camaros?


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why are you driving pussy ass camaros?



Pull up next to it. Then get back to me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why are you driving pussy ass camaros?


Pussy is as pussy does


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll leave the AC on while you're grabbing your ass.

Turn the dial to max. Dial in the radio. Watch where you are in the rearview mirror.

Pussy is after the race. I'm down with ass prints on the hood.


----------



## Electrum (Mar 29, 2017)

BYE BYE (watch from 0:50)


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Pussy is as pussy does


This wankster should know by now. Real pimps roll in 5.0s.. nothing gayer then bringing your squeaky ugly ass Camaro to the sideshow.


SouthCross said:


> Pull up next to it. Then get back to me.


You don't want to meet the terminator.  Don't cry bro, don't cry.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This wankster should know by now. Real pimps roll in 5.0s.. nothing gayer then bringing your squeaky ugly ass Camaro to the sideshow.
> 
> You don't want to meet the terminator. View attachment 3915974 Don't cry bro, don't cry.


I used to kick a 5 O's ass every god damn night in my camaros. Just sayin. My '67 and my '69. Lived to kick 5.0's ass


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 29, 2017)

Out of every 20 cars in Texas, 3 are a mustang. They're everywhere. Every flavor with loud annoying mufflers. 

It's a mustang. Decent car but it's not all that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to kick a 5 O's ass every god damn night in my camaros. Just sayin. My '67 and my '69. Lived to kick 5.0's asses!


Na, the 5.0s are just so you can be pimp in them and lock the front up so you can peel out till your tires burst. The 03/04 cobras are the camaro killers.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This wankster should know by now. Real pimps roll in 5.0s.. nothing gayer then bringing your squeaky ugly ass Camaro to the sideshow.
> 
> You don't want to meet the terminator. View attachment 3915974 Don't cry bro, don't cry.


im a chevy fan.. never got too into the newer camaros but they seem like they are getting their shit together... 
bye bye terminator


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Na, the 5.0s are just so you can be pimp in them and lock the front up so you can peel out till your tires burst. The 03/04 cobras are the camaro killers.


Oh hell yeah dude, you start getting into the 2000's stangs, um........i dunno man. I built some pretty good camaros dude. 
But yeah, maybe? I've been out of the game for a minute.
Btw, welcome back bro


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 29, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Out of every 20 cars in Texas, 3 are a mustang. They're everywhere. Every flavor with loud annoying mufflers.
> 
> It's a mustang. Decent car but it's not all that.


Everywhere? Not a 03 or 04 terminator cobra. They're around, but they're not everywhere, fuck a mustang, that's super wak. I like the 5.0s and the terminator cobras.. that's all


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im a chevy fan.. never got too into the newer camaros but they seem like they are getting their shit together...
> bye bye terminator


The terminator is only special because of the type of power you can get from bolt on upgrades. Stock, it's cool. But you can make those cars undrivable fast in you're own garage with easy upgrades for cheap as fuck.. it's potentially the fastest car a poor man can buy.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> The terminator is only special because of the type of power you can get from bolt on upgrades. Stock, it's cool. But you can make those cars undrivable fast in you're own garage with easy upgrades for cheap as fuck.. it's potentially the fastest car a poor man can buy.


ls1's have a ton of bolt ons also. and easy as fuck to work
https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-is-the-best-car-you-have-ever-owned.910287/#post-12628609


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hell yeah dude, you start getting into the 2000's stangs, um........i dunno man. I built some pretty good camaros dude.
> But yeah, maybe? I've been out of the game for a minute.
> Btw, welcome back bro


Thanks bro good to see you. I don't know anything about cars, I'm more or less talking out of my ass . It sounded super legit though, didn't it? Kind of? 


srh88 said:


> ls1's have a ton of bolt ons also. and easy as fuck to work
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-is-the-best-car-you-have-ever-owned.910287/#post-12628609


You're probably right, I wouldn't know. I never really got into cars, I've cleaned a shit load of them though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

See, I'm talking about an older muscle car kicking the shit out of newer cars. Never mind me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)

Speaking of cars. I'm going to shorten the frame on the deathmobile hopefully this weekend, so the wheel base on the 55 pontiac body will match up.


----------



## Electrum (Mar 29, 2017)

What about Sports Bikes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2017)

Eat your hearts out, fuckers!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 29, 2017)

Totally skipped over this last post.




Edit: god dammit chunky! The post before yours is what I skipped over.... oh yea, and yours too lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 29, 2017)

@mr sunshine @Eltomcat


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @mr sunshine @Eltomcat



Fuck si


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 30, 2017)

@Gary Goodson whatchu know nig?


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 30, 2017)

Ocean of funk.. my real nigs


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2017)

Shout out to Lauren my favourite bartender♡♡♡<3

She hooked me up with the beers and wrote a cute message on my receipt. "Wake up sober please *****, try and look happy next time. "

Shout out to the window washing collaboration for wantig to stomp my head in. I dipped outta that bar because I ain't bout dat fighting.

Shout outs to the makers of fine beer whiskey and food. Without you life would be a sick joke

The punch line is when I slit my own throat and giggles at the bloodm

Shout outs to EmO for never leaving me despite my shitty ass attitude towards you and life ij general. You always look like a emo barbie with a nose I could just poke. Without you cocaine wouldn't be rich enough

Shout outs to any one who has listened to me rant and rave and still throws me a hello here and there. I might be overwhelming but I cone with generosity and a big fucking smile.

Finally shout out to the ontario welfare program. Without you I wouldn't have all this money stacking up. This collaboration with the crack heads is good.


Shout OUTS baby Shout ought

Oh and mr binks aka dat boiii

Thanks for calling me and letting me make my mtacky jokes. Male was sent an hour ago fam.

Ill buy hockey tickets for us one day to party and bash our noses sober m8

Im just across the falls look for mybneon tracksuit


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2017)

So my current friends are being mean sallies and trying to lecture me on self harm. 

Tiddies won't stop me from self mutilation but they will make me cum ultra fast


Sunday is my homies b day rave. If you are near gay distrixt come by church sundays. .

1 pint on me if you tell glease peace happybday

The cocaine is in my pocket 

Mark your dates roll a joint crush a pill


Sunday is rhe Fucking day to be alive. Big 30 for him. Cocaine,kedamean and aton of crack to say die slow but make ir sexy u fucking dance fase


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2017)

I might even hit thw mic come Sunday.

Been a long while since I spit fyre for thw dance crowds. Big choons only from me

Ratatatatatta erryone gotta amoke one big tyme

MCeeee Irish big up dem faces

Killaskkkkkkillllas and dancers put dat gun away 


Young Irish is blasting the phonerrratatatatabigup dis boy


Woopoity woop

Or something like that..

I do better infront of naked dancing people


Orgies 4 hefferslyfe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I might even hit thw mic come Sunday.
> 
> Been a long while since I spit fyre for thw dance crowds. Big choons only from me
> 
> ...


R.I.P. SF


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

From cops -- drunk guy is being arrested & blaming his neighbors for the disturbance: 
"They're all incognito with each other. I'll see ya on the flip flop." 
LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2017)

I


Chunky Stool said:


> R.I.P. SF


I smoke that good whole undress yo self

I will sniff your panties eat yer brainbaby i aintmean


Cocaine


It makes me eat ur brains


Rest in peace sf aounds eerily like r.i.p the express

Rip express my chicago hombre


I will slay a half nigra in your honour bro


More cocaine fo ya


I auxk sixk only on fridays 
..

Take a number


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I
> 
> I smoke that good whole undress yo self
> 
> ...


Dude!
I've bulldozed a few piles, so I know the allure. 

Take your vitamins or you'll end up like Rick James. 

Just sayin...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2017)

Have u even seen ny tiddies? 

I have thoughts i sat on csm flicking my nips and smakkkin that ass


Want to see mt taint?.
Meow 

You sound like phro atfu before i get feisty arrrrrrrrriba


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2017)

K this pic is for riu and loungers

I love ghost and kkkrew

Auuuck mt dixk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2017)

I dont even do drugs no mo but i keeps it duuurty 


Out the hospital.

Grabs meds

Fucks a bitch up her clit 

.giggles

What is sexxx


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2017)

This is all like.


----------



## Karah (Mar 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Have u even seen ny tiddies?


Mhmmm


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 31, 2017)

Karah said:


> Mhmmm


Heeeheeee 

I totally forgot about that. 

Ooopsies

<3


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 31, 2017)

My troll army is almost complete..

I need to create a twitter account to track down my final few people.

I want to paint my nails today. I can be pretty too yaknow.

Tell me I can't be pretty I fookin dare ya m80

Ok 

I gotta go take a long soak eat some medication and 

Fap fap fappity fap


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 31, 2017)

I enjoy busy body snitches.

Farther neighbor came over to a yard sit out. Me and couple black guys. My car is on the sidewalk. Radio going. Beer and lawn chairs. Weed too...

This bitch walks up to us assuming we don't know who the fuck she is. Starts trying to sell us fucking electricity providers. Hangs on to the sales pitch. Doesn't come to us neighbor friendly. No, "Hey, I'm so and so", "Spot me a beer"....Instead, Do you want fucking ghetto electricity?....

Stupid, ignorant dumb ass. Brave one at that. She hands us business cards with her name and email. We already know we she lives. How fucking nuts.

Conversation ends with an "Oh yeah, your the woman that drives the.., your husband works at..., you have two children and two cameras hanging off your house (thinking to myself, pointed at neighbors too.) You're welcome back anytime. Including your husband. *With the most sincere face I could muster at that moment.


This person is one of those call the cops, get somebody shot over the stupidest shit types. She's against cannabis. She's will fuck Karma all to hell.

What a CUNT. Leave others the fuck alone. Mind your own Gotdamn business.

Rant over.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 31, 2017)

I may be in love

Kisses and cuddles are real.

I was in the hospital and she sat with me talking about stuff that makes me happy. She only left me for school and brought me a lobster sammich

Try not to break this loves heart eh

No fear sf will not crush her heart. She is super fragile and I FUCKING adore it


Never looks happy and when she smiles it lights up my world


We are kinda dating? Idk really because do people even ask these things? I just assume we going good because sex and non stop spending time togetger. 

I can't fuck this one up ehh

No no no I won't do it to EmO 

I might be in love

Still want to have sex with her friend though


Totally going to three some this weekend. 


My love is scary


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2017)

So I am at the bar and dude who took cat lady from me shows up


Its his bday so I go to grab us a half gram off a akijny nig

Nig goes "who are you?"

I respond with stfu u dumb nigger and take my money

**begins laughing**

Him "yo bro fam don't be raciss, I guess you jojos boy"

Me "sorry fam I got carried away for a min but u black as night fam, a real boy"

"K dawg whatchu need, its 35 a half or hard is good."

K bro meet me in the washroom. You hear it is famz. B day? K hook me up for 2 bills. Gotta make jojos happy. You ahort me ill cut you eh? Real ahit fam

K nigga watch me skii this out.

B Itch dont call me your nigga you nigga

K fam washroom now

So apart from mebeing raciss it went well

Oh word is cat lady has lost her shit


Ahe called the cops on a bunch of people and blamed them for robbing her.

I know nothing of thia yet but we haven't spoke in a while. Makes sense jojo robbed her. I didnt even give her my new number but I will investigate ...


I hate jojo a bunch too and dipped home without saying bai to him. Hea a goos giy but a hard crack head. He smokes enough to put kids thru college. 

Cat lady last I saw was sniffing powder daily and completely fucked up 

Shes always going back to her man but she cheats on him on thw reg.

Might see her Sunday at the rave. No diseases anx id let her suck me dick


Ya im a bad person


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2017)

So 

Ahe won't ahow me her tits


She has linked me old pics and a guy sent me her youtube of tits.


I make it a goal to have this nerd show some tiddies 


Sf is on a mission

I may have called her toi many rude names for some titty pics.

I will troll or show my own dick for her

Just ask bby


I want thw. Nerd tits

K back to harassing this girl


I will get Titus


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2017)

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.

^^^^this is a grammatically correct sentence, and still makes more sense than most of what sf posts.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm watching Animal House, can anything be wrong in the world!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm watching Animal House, can anything be wrong in the world!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eat your hearts out, fuckers!
> View attachment 3916013


its so cute how you use emticons


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm not a turtle yet but I'm headed in that direction.


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2017)

lokie said:


> I want to hurt people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every day forces me to add names to the list of people/healthcare inept that can go fuck themselves.
Just so I am not vague on this, let me be clear that includes companies and employees too.

Insurance companies and now pharmacies have been added to my own little group of things I love to hate.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2017)

lokie said:


> Every day forces me to add names to the list of people/healthcare inept that can go fuck themselves.


I feel the same way about riu members.

Today @CriticalCheeze was added to the list.

CONGRATS!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2017)

I got this new vape a couple weeks back and I really like it. Smok Al85. The whole side is the button. I bought it at a brick and mortar onsale for 65 but you can get the starter set online for bout 20 bucks cheaper. It shows me cool stuff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2017)

lokie said:


> Every day forces me to add names to the list of people/healthcare inept that can go fuck themselves.
> Just so I am not vague on this, let me be clear that includes companies and employees too.
> 
> Insurance companies and now pharmacies have been added to my own little group of things I love to hate.


just wait until trumpcare kicks in.

oh, wait. the guy you voted for is too inept and incompetent to even get a fucking vote on it.

LULZ


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I got this new vape a couple weeks back and I really like it. Smok Al85. The whole side is the button. I bought it at a brick and mortar onsale for 65 but you can get the starter set online for bout 20 bucks cheaper. It shows me cool stuff.


They should rename it the @neosuckandgethigh


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> They should rename it the @neosuckandgethigh


Neovapien.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 16, 2017)

So I spent all day at my
Families house. I had a good time... I got there at 3am and got the fire started. And I have a rule! If I've got a fire started, I must have a beer!! So my cuz drank with me till like 7am. Not bad for him, I kept drinking all day. Shit I'm still drinking now bitches! 
Time stamp! Fuckers! But look what I did over there! I killed it homies!



Juicy as fuck. And yea, my knives are sharp as shit!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll smoke it with you bro, we'll go to the looney bin together, I don't give a fuck


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't care how fucking related they are, if family arrived at my place at 3am, they had better be ready to sit outside in their cars till the morning... QUIETLY!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2017)

hmmm... could you make a living being bumped  ?

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/04/14/delta-to-offer-passengers-nearly-10000-to-give-up-flight-seats/


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> I don't care how fucking related they are, if family arrived at my place at 3am, they had better be ready to sit outside in their cars till the morning... QUIETLY!


The house is empty because they are remodeling. So my aunt gave me the keys and said have at it.
But we discussed this before anyway. So everyone knew how long the smoke would take and what time I was showing up to get things started.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The house is empty because they are remodeling. So my aunt gave me the keys and said have at it.
> But we discussed this before anyway. So everyone knew how long the smoke would take and what time I was showing up to get things started.


Shit even if I was sleeping after a long day of work I'd let you come to my house and start cooking up some eats


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Shit even if I was sleeping after a long day of work I'd let you come to my house and start cooking up some eats


Hell yes. @Gary Goodson is coming over to smoke anything I'll give him
keys on a golden ring.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

@CriticalCheeze


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 19, 2017)

On your mark, get set, terrible 

Siting in the Brockton RMV.. City of champs my ass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy bicycle day

The rain has halted, the sun is shining and the vibes are positive.

A ten strip on the tongue with stickybuds 2011 shambhala set shaking the house.

LSD is LOVE

Ya ketamine and mdma on deck. Time to go shower with the lady and then walk the valley


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2017)

@Indagrow Pffft I could of told you that.

The Brockton Service Center is undergoing renovations. During construction, the service center has limited capacity. Customers are encouraged to use our Online Service Center for transactions when possible.



Wasn't sure what RMV stood for.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 24, 2017)

@srh88 dig in...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3930695 @srh88 dig in...


You having a big bitch party? Ohhhh yeah


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2017)

Are those high heels made out of Adamantium?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Are those high heels made out of Adamantium?


I too admired the shoe engineer. I suspect cold-rolled components


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


Did the silly man go to Alaska? I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I too admired the shoe engineer. I suspect cold-rolled components


I was wondering about the PSI under those heels.
Probably puts dents in linoleum.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm sitting here on my glider swing after a hard days work, looking out over my kingdom and realize my daughter has destroyed every miniblind in my house and it looks like a crack den.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm sitting here on my glider swing after a hard days work, looking out over my kingdom and realize my daughter has destroyed every miniblind in my house and it looks like a crack den.


Get used to it - only gets worse from here on out.
Time to invest in a couple of shitty broke ass cars on blocks for the front yard.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm sitting here on my glider swing after a hard days work, looking out over my kingdom and realize my daughter has destroyed every miniblind in my house and it looks like a crack den.


Can't blame all mine on my daughter


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm sitting here on my glider swing after a hard days work, looking out over my kingdom and realize my daughter has destroyed every miniblind in my house and it looks like a crack den.


Oh man... my lil man fucked all of ours up too. I just replaced every one of them with 2 inch faux wood blinds. It cost me over $400! Son of a bitch!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>





Singlemalt said:


>


The good old days.

Remember when executive orders actually did good non political things?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh man... my lil man fucked all of ours up too. I just replaced every one of them with 2 inch faux wood blinds. It cost me over $400! Son of a bitch!


Say, that's not a bad idea. I was going to go the other direction and just nail boards across the windows but your way sounds like it would look nicer.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Say, that's not a bad idea. I was going to go the other direction and just nail boards across the windows but your way sounds like it would look nicer.


Nail the faux boards. Decor AND economy.

~edit~ You tiger dad ... what a way to prep her for the boardroom


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was wondering about the PSI under those heels.
> Probably puts dents in linoleum.


http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2003/JackGreen.shtml

(Plainly, many men have wasted hours and neurons on this question.)


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2003/JackGreen.shtml
> 
> (Plainly, many men have wasted hours and neurons on this question.)


For the sake of context only:


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> For the sake of context only:


Yah if those are 6mm heels, I'm Kimball Kinnison.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2017)

This new girl is making me increasingly dark and twisted.. I was worried before


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> For the sake of context only:


ever notice how many beautiful models have really nasty looking feet from wearing high heels since they were 6 years old? jus' sayin'


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ever notice how many beautiful models have really nasty looking feet from wearing high heels since they were 6 years old? jus' sayin'


Young women do not seem to be very concerned with comfort; it's all about looks.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2017)

a hawk (or hawks) is trying to steal and eat my chickens. do not want.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> a hawk (or hawks) is trying to steal and eat my chickens. do not want.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2017)

@ruby fruit


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @ruby fruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit im not even in it anymore lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> dammit im not even in it anymore lol


Feel free to live vicariously threw me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> dammit im not even in it anymore lol


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @ruby fruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U can go past me anytime brother slut
Now my season is finished im hardly on here no more


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @ruby fruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! My boy @Dr.D81 is still in the lead


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah! My boy @Dr.D81 is still in the lead


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3940175
> View attachment 3940182


I look up to all you guys while I'm pullin super colds


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I look up to all you guys
> View attachment 3940183


I used to be a bottom too.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2017)

This bridgford beef jerk is soft. Do you prefer hard beef jerk or soft?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I look up to all you guys while I'm pullin super colds
> View attachment 3940183


I looked up to all of you until i got arrested at 1:20am last sunday morning


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I looked up to all of you until i got arrested at 1:20am last sunday morning


Damnit. Man. You all good? Dui?

Driving around at 1:20am is almost a for sure dui


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Damnit. Man. You all good? Dui?
> 
> Driving around at 1:20am is almost a for sure dui


Or killing hookers


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Damnit. Man. You all good? Dui?


Failure to leave licensed premises
Assualt police officer
God fucken damn...he got in my personal space being a dick and he pushed me towards the entrance...i put my hand on his shoulder and told him to back the fuck up im leaving
U guessed it..got charged with assault


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Failure to leave licensed premises
> Assualt police officer
> God fucken damn...he got in my personal space being a dick and he pushed me towards the entrance...i put my hand on his shoulder and told him to back the fuck up im leaving
> U guessed it..got charged with assault


44 yrs old and first time cops have taken my dna the fucken wanks


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Failure to leave licensed premises
> Assualt police officer
> God fucken damn...he got in my personal space being a dick and he pushed me towards the entrance...i put my hand on his shoulder and told him to back the fuck up im leaving
> U guessed it..got charged with assault


That fucking sucks


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Failure to leave licensed premises
> Assualt police officer
> God fucken damn...he got in my personal space being a dick and he pushed me towards the entrance...i put my hand on his shoulder and told him to back the fuck up im leaving
> U guessed it..got charged with assault


Oh shit! Sorry to hear bro
you better lawyer up!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit! Sorry to hear bro


Im fighting it...got footage on cctv just havnt viewed yet.
If he pushed me like i said and i was leaving theres not much of a case.
But i was drunk bad so gotta look at footage first
No weed on me so thats one bonus


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit! Sorry to hear bro
> you better lawyer up!


Yep onto it already lawyers getting hold of the footage


----------



## evergreengardener (May 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep onto it already lawyers getting hold of the footage


Hope they get the footage and the cameras weren't having a " technical error that night" 

Cause you know cops like to delete recordings


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah! My boy @Dr.D81 is still in the lead


Yea I am surprised as little as I have posted the past year


----------



## neosapien (May 12, 2017)

I successfully transitioned from drinking Gatorade to Vitamin Water at work. It was difficult to find a replacement for the Gatorade but the Vitamin Waters possessed the qualities of having a flavor and being big enough to fit the tip of my penis in.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I successfully transitioned from drinking Gatorade to Vitamin Water at work. It was difficult to find a replacement for the Gatorade but the Vitamin Waters possessed the qualities of having a flavor and being big enough to fit the tip of my penis in.


That's thinking a head.!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3940187


Of course you know Coors light is less than 4% alcohol. 
Last time I checked, *all* domestic "light" beers are less than 5%. That's how they cut calories...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Of course you know Coors light is less than 4% alcohol.
> Last time I checked, *all* domestic "light" beers are less than 5%. That's how they cut calories...


Last time I had a (legal) Coors it was 3.2% for 18-20 year olds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Last time I had a (legal) Coors it was 3.2% for 18-20 year olds.


Sure tastes like 3.2%. I've never liked Coors products. 
If I'm going to drink a LOT of beer, 5% budweiser is still my favorite.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sure tastes like 3.2%. I've never liked Coors products.
> If I'm going to drink a LOT of beer, 5% budweiser is still my favorite.


They're both water beers. I drank budweiser for more than half my life, just started drinking coors light around 7-8 yrs ago. I can think of allot better beers i'd rather be drinking, but they make me fat when I pound a case of them better beers, so now I mostly drink supercold coors lights. And now budweiser is super nasty to me.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2017)

My uncle was wife beating asshole Alcoholic that drank Bud.
As a kid I figured I'd be ok as long as I stayed away from that shit.

It worked! I didn't beat my wife! (still became an asshole alcoholic)


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (May 17, 2017)

GG Allin is going to be resurrected and he is going to own all of your children .


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2017)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 17, 2017)

Have most people seent their own butt holes? I have never seent mine..


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Have most people seent their own butt holes? I have never seent mine..


It's all just smoke and mirrors, don't bother


----------



## neosapien (May 17, 2017)

I've been so busy with work I haven't had time to suck one down. The 44 penises are destroying me right now.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've been so busy with work I haven't had time to suck one down. The 44 penises are destroying me right now.


Don't worry you had all off season to get ahead of us! So you're still in the lead.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Have most people seent their own butt holes? I have never seent mine..


While I have seen mine at least thrice (I had three children), I have seen many, MANY others. Trust me they aren't all they are cracked up to be!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Does lebrons cheating have no boundaries? 


Fucken cheater...


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> While I have seen mine at least thrice (I had three children), I have seen many, MANY others. Trust me they aren't all they are cracked up to be!


Pics or it aint so.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Does lebrons cheating have no boundaries?
> 
> 
> Fucken cheater...


You seem salty this morning. 

Would you like a bagel?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Does lebrons cheating have no boundaries?
> 
> 
> Fucken cheater...


Give them the trophy bro..lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Give them the trophy bro..lol


Trololol

Yes, please


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

Holy shit! Chris Cornell died! 

We are the same age...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

The Grim Reaper was busy last night. 
Nobody will miss Roger Ailes, but Chris Cornell was a stud.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit! Chris Cornell died!
> 
> We are the same age...


He was supposed to be playing here tomorrow night. Bet a ton of people are super bummed right now.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2017)

lokie said:


> Pics or it aint so.


Next time I push out a kid, you got it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I have seen many, MANY others. Trust me they aren't all they are cracked up to be!


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Next time I push out a kid, you got it!


Please be sure to make it a priority .
I'm on the downhill side of life with one foot in the grave and the other on a banana peel.






Or this is just a ruse.

In which case I'll just wait you out.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

It's funny how mad people get when I intentionally act cocky. I'm naturally good at pressing buttons. Eh, fuck em


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

^^^It's a gift


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

I've officially used my weed cart to talk shit, that's why we can't have nice things.  Now I'm going to shamelessly pimp it out on this side of the forum for likes.


#firstintheworld #likethisshit #chirpchirp


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Lets jibber jabber about random shit derp


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've officially used my weed cart to talk shit, that's why we can't have nice things. View attachment 3945175 Now I'm going to shamelessly pimp it out on this side of the forum for likes.
> 
> 
> #firstintheworld #likethisshit #chirpchirp


Lol thats cool wat store you steal it from? Please say Aldis


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2017)

I don't know who all remembers me but I've been away pouting for awhile. My house got broken into 3 or so months ago and somebody made off with my girls. I still got all my equipment with the exception of one of my tents (damaged, they couldn't find the zipper so they tore the front, it is fixable with a seamstress). I also still have my beans. I had to move out because I couldn't let them get me again. I think it was my neighbors, lesson learned. On the bright side I moved in with my dad and went to school for HVAC and am now doing that as opposed to working in freaking restaurants. On my way to becoming a skilled technician. No longer will I have to grow to make sure bills are paid and I can just enjoy it for my own sake. But I'm just now not depressed/angry all the time. Twas a terrible feeling. Getting excited about the prospect of horticulture again. Really been getting the itch here lately and I would like to buy a house in the next few months. My first post in awhile. Hello, everybody!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I don't know who all remembers me but I've been away pouting for awhile. My house got broken into 3 or so months ago and somebody made off with my girls. I still got all my equipment with the exception of one of my tents (damaged, they couldn't find the zipper so they tore the front, it is fixable with a seamstress). I also still have my beans. I had to move out because I couldn't let them get me again. I think it was my neighbors, lesson learned. On the bright side I moved in with my dad and went to school for HVAC and am now doing that as opposed to working in freaking restaurants. On my way to becoming a skilled technician. No longer will I have to grow to make sure bills are paid and I can just enjoy it for my own sake. But I'm just now not depressed/angry all the time. Twas a terrible feeling. Getting excited about the prospect of horticulture again. Really been getting the itch here lately and I would like to buy a house in the next few months. My first post in awhile. Hello, everybody!!!


Well sorry to hear about the misfortune welcome back to the madness


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well sorry to hear about the misfortune welcome back to the madness


Thanks, @Drowning-Man it feels good to be back.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Thanks, @Drowning-Man it feels good to be back.


Hey its good to see you back i remember you brother you remember me?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey its good to see you back i remember you brother you remember me?


Yes, sir I do.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yes, sir I do.


Well hey im off meth been off that shit 4.5 months isnt that good news?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well hey im off meth been off that shit 4.5 months isnt that good news?


That is really good news. I've had my bouts with that, years ago, and that shit is for the birds. Let them have it, you have your sanity, sleep and a job if you want it. Most of my friends who used to do it have moved on as well. I feel sorry for the people who haven't. I hope you remember that one of the things that will get you in trouble with that more than anything are friends/spouses. Don't let them influence you and please stay strong. Buds and shrooms, buds and shrooms. HMU if you decide you need a prayer or a pep talk.


----------



## ovo (May 19, 2017)

> Buds and shrooms, buds and shrooms.


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That is really good news. I've had my bouts with that, years ago, and that shit is for the birds. Let them have it, you have your sanity, sleep and a job if you want it. Most of my friends who used to do it have moved on as well. I feel sorry for the people who haven't. I hope you remember that one of the things that will get you in trouble with that more than anything are friends/spouses. Don't let them influence you and please stay strong. Buds and shrooms, buds and shrooms. HMU if you decide you need a prayer or a pep talk.


I remember reading that as it unfolded, glad to see you made soon solid choices.

Drowning dude needs more than a peep talk ,he needs some ramen noodles. Lol


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's funny how mad people get when I intentionally act cocky. I'm naturally good at pressing buttons. Eh, fuck em


It's also funny how funny you are when you're cocky. Some peeps have tender butts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

@Aeroknow what brand is the vape juice you use? 

I am sure I saw it in the new store I use. They import a ton of brands. They have over 400 diff juices. 

Currently vapin on strawbana, it tastes juat like a banana split. Fucking divine


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That is really good news. I've had my bouts with that, years ago, and that shit is for the birds. Let them have it, you have your sanity, sleep and a job if you want it. Most of my friends who used to do it have moved on as well. I feel sorry for the people who haven't. I hope you remember that one of the things that will get you in trouble with that more than anything are friends/spouses. Don't let them influence you and please stay strong. Buds and shrooms, buds and shrooms. HMU if you decide you need a prayer or a pep talk.


Yeah man a prayer would be nice i have to return to texas in a couple weeks back to the same city it all started in so i need lots of prayers. Hey good thing is its shroom season in texas and i have the treasure map for all the prime fields yeah i still smoke a little bud and drink a little but about bud im applying at a job when i get back and it requires a drug test so ill have to stay off that to atleast till i make it past application process. But my future seems a little brighter as long as that bitch Tina and i stay seperated


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I remember reading that as it unfolded, glad to see you made soon solid choices.
> 
> Drowning dude needs more than a peep talk ,he needs some ramen noodles. Lol


Lol i got a couple full boxes in the kitchen shrimp flavor


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol thats cool wat store you steal it from? Please say Aldis


I didn't steal anything, narc. You trying to set me up, muthafucker?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> about bud im applying at a job when i get back and it requires a drug test so ill have to stay off that to atleast till i make it past application process.


I don't know where you're applying but I think you should know that I've used synthetic urine to pass an analysis for employment. I was shocked that it worked. I don't remember the brand but I picked it up in a head shop. The best way to pass one is to have clean piss (obviously).


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I don't know where you're applying but I think you should know that I've used synthetic urine to pass an analysis for employment. I was shocked that it worked. I don't remember the brand but I picked it up in a head shop. The best way to pass one is to have clean piss (obviously).


Yeah im trying to stay honest with myself ill just stay clean for a few weeks ill enjoy the bud so much more when i pick it up again


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

I guesses this inat cat hurr

I could be frong
Touch my dick pleaae

Fja ks

Tha ks ao mucb


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've officially used my weed cart to talk shit, that's why we can't have nice things. View attachment 3945175 Now I'm going to shamelessly pimp it out on this side of the forum for likes.
> 
> 
> #firstintheworld #likethisshit #chirpchirp


This is so goddamned epic, mijo. Sheer genius


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This is so goddamned epic, mijo. Sheer genius


Lol, I love it.. if I could do that here, I would totally "borrow " his idea..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This is so goddamned epic, mijo. Sheer genius


That is one of the coolest simple ideas I've ever seen.

Ingenuity is alive and well at RIU


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Aeroknow what brand is the vape juice you use?
> 
> I am sure I saw it in the new store I use. They import a ton of brands. They have over 400 diff juices.
> 
> Currently vapin on strawbana, it tastes juat like a banana split. Fucking divine


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That is one of the coolest simple ideas I've ever seen.
> 
> Ingenuity is alive and well at RIU


Yep and his story to go along with it. Genius


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

@mr sunshine
@StonedFarmer
U seem to be basketball guys, have you seen any of these? Dude is 5' 5"


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


No doubt!!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


I'm only 5'7" so that's fucking awesome..lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

The very last of some wedding cake(jungle boy cut) i got left from a trial plant until I blow this shit up. Not gonna have anymore for a couple months


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I'm only 5'7" so that's fucking awesome..lol


I'm 6' and could never slam a basketball. Very close with a volleyball, but never with it either. My dad is 6'2" and was slammin volleyballs when i was a kid. I'm a looser!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm 6' and could never slam a basketball. Very close with a volleyball, but never with it either. My dad is 6'2" and was slammin volleyballs when i was a kid. I'm a looser!


Atleast you can fish


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Atleast you can fish


We'll see about that tomorrow lol.

I'm more looking forward to stopping by a kick ass bait tackle shop out by the lake first, to pick their brains on what to do and where on that big lake. I would really love to have a good idea what to do next weekend when I'm camping there with a lot of family and friends. Don't wanna look like a looser at fishing too!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @mr sunshine
> @StonedFarmer
> U seem to be basketball guys, have you seen any of these? Dude is 5' 5"


Damn, guys hops are impressive.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3945596


It look ao small in your largw hands... 

Can you handle me tho huehuehuebuebhe

@mr sunshine tried one hand but my Lebron sized dicks made him blush


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Comea out hard wif sad pics
.makes pantiea drop
.#416
#905
#ainttrytodie
#yoyoyomtkillas


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Bleedforyoufam

#jesusdiedforursins
#urasansehmehsins
#deadfam
#dieingfam


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2017)

stoned-farmer ruined rollitup dot org.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3945622
> Eh I made some rosin out of wedding cake this week.
> 
> Let ms find the pic
> ...


Shit dude! When did that cut happen? That's a good 4-5 stichers right there!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> stoned-farmer ruined rollitup dot org.


i dunno man. That naked backside picture he posted right after he slammed some dope was fucking awesome. I shared that pic with all kinds of heads. I told them where it came from and a couple people i know might be signing up on RIU here soon.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

#sfisonlygangstar
#lookatme.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> stoned-farmer ruined rollitup dot org.


Yer just a parrot arnt you?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Hallah as fuck yo


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3945622
> Eh I made some rosin out of wedding cake this week.
> 
> Let ms find the pic
> ...


Hey man you need to be a bit more carefull also you give me flash backs please stop


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yer just a parrot arnt you?


He is cool. 

Buck says mean things but I think of it like grade school. He is just trying to whet mein pantiea


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> That was a highlight of my riu career
> 
> This one... I see no nudity so af good View attachment 3945635


Dude! Do you have your balls and penis taped up or something?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey man you need to be a bit more carefull also you give me flash backs please stop


I will for sure get a ban even tho aI did no nudity. 

That pic is from a dif time yo 

Balla status


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will for sure get a ban even tho aI did no nudity.
> 
> That pic is from a dif time yo
> 
> Balla status


Nothing baller about that just thinking about those days gives me nightmares.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude! Do you have your balls and penis taped up or something?


Ugh yea! 

Ban otherwise

No penis or a holes ahowing means my pic ia legit a ok.

I poated my dixk a ton that one night lol ask around


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nothing baller about that just thinking about those days gives me nightmares.


I ball out wrrryday

Ur miasinf thw fun. 

Old pix btw

I poat it for lulLz


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

I would use this when posting again


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3945641


Shots fired

Pewpewpew


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I would use this when posting again
> View attachment 3945641


Toubnailed doqn my colour of oenor perfext

Thank you


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Toubnailed doqn my colour of oenor perfext
> 
> Thank you


Dude wat kinda drugs you on right now?


----------



## Big_Lou (May 19, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dude wat kinda drugs you on right now?


Sniffin yay and doing dabs of wedding cake rosin qith some diatillate


I got more drugs then half thwae kids can afford.

Shards up nest


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2017)

stonedfarmer and drowningman ruined rollitup dot org


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3945644


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ugh yea!
> 
> Ban otherwise
> 
> ...


Lol, he did.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> stonedfarmer and drowningman ruined rollitup dot org


They been saysin rhat for years yo

Wanna touch breasticles


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> They been saysin rhat for years yo
> 
> Wanna touch breasticles


No


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 19, 2017)

@StonedFarmer 
 
Why do you have more ass in the red circle than you do on your actual ass in the blue circle?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @StonedFarmer
> View attachment 3945656
> Why do you have more ass in the red circle than you do on your actual ass in the blue circle?


+++ rep

I still have lesa less ass then @sneakyfoot


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

@mr sunshine cavs up 40 in first half..lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @mr sunshine cavs up 40 in first half..lol


Warriors are going to sweep them.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Warriors are going to sweep them.


Shut your whore mouth


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Warriors are going to sweep them.


Who? Spurs? Lol Should be a good series.. no sweep..


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Who? Spurs? Lol Should be a good series.. no sweep..


This happened last year. 

Cavs win and sunny shine still owes me money.

Bitxh doesn't pay up tho

Come at me 

Ill mwrk you and you free


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Who? Spurs? Lol Should be a good series.. no sweep..


Na, they're going to sweep the cavs in the finals.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Na, they're going to sweep the cavs in the finals.


Liar liar you pantiea on fire


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> This happened last year.
> 
> Cavs win and sunny shine still owes me money.
> 
> ...


I already paid you in dick.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I already paid you in dick.


#riuhiatorian

Sf was paid thrice with @mr sunshine dixors

It was good, let thw records be known


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @StonedFarmer
> View attachment 3945656
> Why do you have more ass in the red circle than you do on your actual ass in the blue circle?


Ass physics...


----------



## Indacouch (May 19, 2017)

8=====D


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2017)

Walmart today; Milk $.98 gal, jumbo eggs $.67 dz. take that Kroger.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Walmart today; Milk $.98 gal, jumbo eggs $.67 dz. take that Kroger.


Whoa that's better than the commissary.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3945647


Soooooooooooooooooooooo



Did you ever learn that lesson or what?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever learn that lesson or what?


I thought he was teaching the class...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2017)

@Gary Goodson remember that flat bread pizza shit you made? How did you make that? It looked bomb , bro


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @Gary Goodson remember that flat bread pizza shit you made? How did you make that? It looked bomb , bro


I found the flatbread at a local grocery store. It was real easy man. Just toast the flatbread in the oven for a little bit. Then add the sauce of your choice, cheese, and whatever toppings you like. And throw it back in the oven to melt the cheese.

Simple and bomb af


I'm at one of my favorite Mexican restaurants right now. Going to town on one of deez


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 20, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Walmart today; Milk $.98 gal, jumbo eggs $.67 dz. take that Kroger.


I wanna live in your century


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Walmart today; Milk $.98 gal, jumbo eggs $.67 dz. take that Kroger.


I was in Memphis last week. Check out these gas prices!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna live in your century


typically all milk around here (midwest) runs about $1.50 - 1.90 gal (on perpetual "sale") (Kroger, Walmart. Kmart, Meijer). Walmart has really stepped up it's game to capture more of the market they were losing to traditional food supermarkets (especially Aldi and Kroger in this area). Milk, egg, bread pricing are still powerful optics to consumers in their decision making process on where to shop. WM had yet another quarter of same store sales growth so their tactics must be working They recently met with their major food vendors to "convince' them to further reduce their wholesale pricing by 15% which is huge in this industry. Sad that I know all this shit, isn't it?


----------



## Nugachino (May 21, 2017)

Apparently work hasn't finished. I just had a 2 week side line without any notice. Then, boom! I get a call for tomorrow. Rightio then.


----------



## abe supercro (May 21, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> They recently met with their major food vendors to "convince' them to further reduce their wholesale pricing by 15% which is huge in this industry. Sad that I know all this shit, isn't it?


Wallyworld is ruthless on the little guy- it's venders, it's employees and mom and pop businesses. I'll stick w purchasing 2$/doz farm fresh eggs


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> typically all milk around here (midwest) runs about $1.50 - 1.90 gal (on perpetual "sale") (Kroger, Walmart. Kmart, Meijer). Walmart has really stepped up it's game to capture more of the market they were losing to traditional food supermarkets (especially Aldi and Kroger in this area). Milk, egg, bread pricing are still powerful optics to consumers in their decision making process on where to shop. WM had yet another quarter of same store sales growth so their tactics must be working They recently met with their major food vendors to "convince' them to further reduce their wholesale pricing by 15% which is huge in this industry. Sad that I know all this shit, isn't it?


Locally they just expanded our Wal-Mart to have the grocery section. Their rotisserie chickens are generally $4.98 nationwide. They're like $6 in the outer LA area (single locale sampled) and at our new store (the only in our county) they are $8.98 plus tax ... hot food is taxed. Shit. Meat and beer prices aren't lower either.

Upshot: here, for now, Wal-Mart is exploiting locally high grocery prices to profit. As soon as their prices go down, I'm gonna watch the health of our 4 other grocery stores in a 2-mile circle. That price reduction would signal the price war, I am guessing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2017)

Listen to TANTRUM - NEVER CHASIN (CLIP) by TANTRUM. #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/throwatantrum/never-chasin-tantrum-clip

Percocets
Molly percocetz


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2017)

Its too early for thia shit

**sips**

**sipps**

Percocets
Molly percocets


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2017)

I live north of Seattle and Wal Mart is killing everyone on grocery prices! 
Example: WM sells iceberg lettuce for 99 cents -- all day, every day. Safeway charges $2.50, and Haagen is $3.99!!! (Clearly, they have lost their goddammed minds!)
WM sells name brand brownie mixes for 99 cents. Nothing at the other stores is less than $3. 
Meat prices are also great -- and they have better variety, like 50/50 ground beef/pork. 
I want to support local businesses but can't afford it...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 22, 2017)

Perhaps Wall Mart gets Financial backing?
They are obviously a bane on our society, and the nations Checkbook.


winning. not us.

...and because this is TnT

Penis


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I live north of Seattle and Wal Mart is killing everyone on grocery prices!
> Example: WM sells iceberg lettuce for 99 cents -- all day, every day. Safeway charges $2.50, and Haagen is $3.99!!! (Clearly, they have lost their goddammed minds!)
> WM sells name brand brownie mixes for 99 cents. Nothing at the other stores is less than $3.
> Meat prices are also great -- and they have better variety, like 50/50 ground beef/pork.
> I want to support local businesses but can't afford it...


We live in the country it's 20/30 drive in in any direction to get to Wally world . The area where I work had 3 WM and then one more 5 minutes away from that the price difference between stores is amazing. And the selection is wildly different . If I go to the wrong store I can't get what I need and I have to stop at another. And I don't like their meats, I will make a special trip to a local store for meats. And everything is cheaper than winndixie. Korger has good prices to but not on enough items.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I live north of Seattle and Wal Mart is killing everyone on grocery prices!
> Example: WM sells iceberg lettuce for 99 cents -- all day, every day. Safeway charges $2.50, and Haagen is $3.99!!! (Clearly, they have lost their goddammed minds!)
> WM sells name brand brownie mixes for 99 cents. Nothing at the other stores is less than $3.
> Meat prices are also great -- and they have better variety, like 50/50 ground beef/pork.
> I want to support local businesses but can't afford it...


Go to foods co, I never do any grocery shopping at walmart. especially not meats, Shits to expensive. Smaller stores around me have great deals on meat. 10 lb bags of chicken thighs for four dollars. Untrimmed tri tip 3 bucks a lb.. lots of shit, just depends on the specials. All I buy from walmart are shrimp rings, beef jerky and pistachios. Salt and pepper pistachios are pretty bomb.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2017)

i haven't had sex in 4+ months now.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't had sex in 4+ months now.


Tyler is entertaining a lady of the evening, maybe he'll share. Grab the redeye.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Tyler is entertaining a lady of the evening, maybe he'll share. Grab the redeye.


"pinkeye"


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "pinkeye"


Browneye


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2017)

For the one eye


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

Is that what it means when you get the stink eye


----------



## Nugachino (May 23, 2017)

Never met anybody with smelly eyeballs before. Plenty that could've been tounging the drain pipe though.


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

How about that egg salad recipe, how'd the sandwich turn out?


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2017)

I'm not a big game hunter but I'm about to go full caddyshack on this little bastard .


























About the only thing I grow outside is crab grass , dandelions and other assorted common weeds.

This year I decided to plant giant sunflowers along the fence line.






That little whistlepig has already stripped all the leaves off of 4 of 6 plants and they are not even 3 ft tall yet.

I'm passed being pissed off. I'm so full of rage right now I can't see straight .


----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2017)

RIP, R. Gary Patterson, a great rock and roll historian, often appearing on Coast to Coast. Knew absolutely everything about the Beatles


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2017)

RIP, Gregg

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/27/arts/music/gregg-allman-dead-allman-brothers-band.html?_r=0


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Gregg
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/27/arts/music/gregg-allman-dead-allman-brothers-band.html?_r=0


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2017)

Having a memorial day grill party to all the vets thank you I feel yer pain


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Having a memorial day grill party to all the vets thank you


That's what's up!




















I'm pretty sure you'll be putting a lot of sausage in your grill


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's what's up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol we did


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 27, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2017)

So, Mrs. tangerinegreen and I just split this.

 

So, how soon will she be Bill Cosby-able?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

God damn, what a dick.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> God damn, what a dick.


This isn't middle school Donnie; he'd be on the floor for that shit at my jr high


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This isn't middle school Donnie; he'd be on the floor for that shit at my jr high


Something tells me he was abused at fraternity rituals.

Would explain how he graduated without reading, all tests on file at fraternities.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Something tells me he was abused at fraternity rituals.
> 
> Would explain how he graduated without reading, all tests on file at fraternities.


I got a feeling that after pledging, Donnie became a master virtuoso of rusty trombone


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This isn't middle school Donnie; he'd be on the floor for that shit at my jr high


Markovic should have fucked him up. When trump's not pushing prime ministers he's drawing me. sad!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

LMAO^^


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

He's getting to be as batshit as Kim, not quite yet as Kim has more experience


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2017)

Random cat pic!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Random cat pic!
> View attachment 3950745


That little pink nose

Kitteh is pretty sexxxy


----------



## srh88 (May 29, 2017)

Stopped at home Depot this morning and found a good deal.. Milwaukee impact driver and drill both for $159. 18 volt.. 

@Gary Goodson they have 18lb bags of charcoal for 10 dollars today also


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2017)

I need to install a vent in my garage. Nothing fancy, basically just a hole in the wall. I've already got the metal vent that will attach to my ducting. 
Soo... turns out the siding on my house looks like wood but it isn't. More like concrete. I installed an outdoor thermostat using drill bits made for wood and it was tough going to say the least. 
How do I drill a 6" hole in this siding? Is there some type of giant masonry bit, or will I have to sawzall that fucker?


----------



## Bbcchance (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need to install a vent in my garage. Nothing fancy, basically just a hole in the wall. I've already got the metal vent that will attach to my ducting.
> Soo... turns out the siding on my house looks like wood but it isn't. More like concrete. I installed an outdoor thermostat using drill bits made for wood and it was tough going to say the least.
> How do I drill a 6" hole in this siding? Is there some type of giant masonry bit, or will I have to sawzall that fucker?


6" hole saw is only like 25 bucks


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need to install a vent in my garage. Nothing fancy, basically just a hole in the wall. I've already got the metal vent that will attach to my ducting.
> Soo... turns out the siding on my house looks like wood but it isn't. More like concrete. I installed an outdoor thermostat using drill bits made for wood and it was tough going to say the least.
> How do I drill a 6" hole in this siding? Is there some type of giant masonry bit, or will I have to sawzall that fucker?


You could drill a series of tiny holes all the way around and do it that way or by a diamond bit or even a Milwaukee combo bit . But if you use a 6" bit be careful because that is a lot of torc and it can get a way from you in a hurry.


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need to install a vent in my garage. Nothing fancy, basically just a hole in the wall. I've already got the metal vent that will attach to my ducting.
> Soo... turns out the siding on my house looks like wood but it isn't. More like concrete. I installed an outdoor thermostat using drill bits made for wood and it was tough going to say the least.
> How do I drill a 6" hole in this siding? Is there some type of giant masonry bit, or will I have to sawzall that fucker?


Own a 12 gauge? Stand about a foot away and blast that fucker through, easy peasy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> 6" hole saw is only like 25 bucks





Bareback said:


> You could drill a series of tiny holes all the way around and do it that way or by a diamond bit or even a Milwaukee combo bit . But if you use a 6" bit be careful because that is a lot of torc and it can get a way from you in a hurry.


Thanks for the help guys. 
I wonder if I could just break off the end and cover the ugliness with a flange?
Drill a few holes and give it a tap? 

I have no idea what I'm talking about...


----------



## Bbcchance (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> I wonder if I could just break off the end and cover the ugliness with a flange?
> Drill a few holes and give it a tap?
> 
> I have no idea what I'm talking about...


I did the vent hole in my cab with a 1/2 ' drill bit making holes every couple inches around my drawn circle, then connected the dots with a sawsall, slapped up a ducting connector with cover and done


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2017)

420God said:


> Own a 12 gauge? Stand about a foot away and blast that fucker through, easy peasy.


That's a great idea! 
Seriously. 
I've done some large appliance hunting with 12 gauge (3" 00 buck). At close range, it will blow a hole in a refrigerator you can stick your fist through. It would make a dandy hole in my siding! 
Unfortunately, there's a house behind me. 
And it's probably illegal inside city limits.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a great idea!
> Seriously.
> I've done some large appliance hunting with 12 gauge (3" 00 buck). At close range, it will blow a hole in a refrigerator you can stick your fist through. It would make a dandy hole in my siding!
> Unfortunately, there's a house behind me.
> And it's probably illegal inside city limits.


Do it on the 4th of july or on new years, every asshole in my city whos packing pops off for a few hours on those nights(me included), gun laws be damned!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Do it on the 4th of july or on new years, every asshole in my city whos packing pops off for a few hours on those nights(me included), gun laws be damned!


Hmm... I've got the ammo. It's over 20 years old, but I bet it still works fine. 
Does ammo "expire" and become inert over time? I've never had a problem with old ammo. Most of it is sealed with lacquer so oxidation would be minimal. Hell I've got a couple of "spam cans" of Romanian 7.62X39 that were packed in the 70s and I bet that shit still shoots fine.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... I've got the ammo. It's over 20 years old, but I bet it still works fine.
> Does ammo "expire" and become inert over time? I've never had a problem with old ammo. Most of it is sealed with lacquer so oxidation would be minimal. Hell I've got a couple of "spam cans" of Romanian 7.62X39 that were packed in the 70s and I bet that shit still shoots fine.


They store just as well as seeds if not better, keep em dry and dark and they are ready to go when you are lol

Edit: i keep my seeds in an ammo box


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> You could drill a series of tiny holes all the way around and do it that way or by a diamond bit or even a Milwaukee combo bit . But if you use a 6" bit be careful because that is a lot of torc and it can get a way from you in a hurry.


That's how we turn a cranial flap, draw multiple holes and connect the dots!



Chunky Stool said:


> That's a great idea!
> Seriously.
> I've done some large appliance hunting with 12 gauge (3" 00 buck). At close range, it will blow a hole in a refrigerator you can stick your fist through. It would make a dandy hole in my siding!
> Unfortunately, there's a house behind me.
> And it's probably illegal inside city limits.


Actually people on the street turned cranial flaps using those too LOL. But this is a seriously great idea. I'd make sure to consume mass quantities first.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... I've got the ammo. It's over 20 years old, but I bet it still works fine.
> Does ammo "expire" and become inert over time? I've never had a problem with old ammo. Most of it is sealed with lacquer so oxidation would be minimal. Hell I've got a couple of "spam cans" of Romanian 7.62X39 that were packed in the 70s and I bet that shit still shoots fine.


I believe it does, slowly, depending on storage. I am trying to remember something I read in a Gun Digest decades ago. Your mileage may vary. I semi-remember WWII issue that has been perfectly stored can still be used, but expect an increase in fizzles and duds. The worst is if the weak round leaves the bullet in the bore. Next trigger pull = ruined gun.

So I'd fire ammo as old as I am ... but not in a gun I don't mind ruining. That one in a few hundred bad round seems a poor chance to me.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That's how we turn a cranial flap, draw multiple holes and connect the dots!


Dot-matrix cranial flapper.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That's how we turn a cranial flap, draw multiple holes and connect the dots!
> 
> 
> Actually people on the street turned cranial flaps using those too LOL. But this is a seriously great idea. I'd make sure to consume mass quantities first.


Flapping is where I learned this technique.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

*"High heels and diarrhea really don't mix."*
http://www.borderherald.com/tainted-buffet-jacksonville-strip-club-blamed-severe-diarrhea-incident-stage/


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

Who's ready for corn shots???!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2017)

In the military we called corn "tracers" - don't ask me why, just did.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the military we called corn "tracers" - don't ask me why, just did.


I'm just messing with ya. 
Soaking some seeds 24 hrs before sticking them in dirt. Night temps are finally staying in the 50s and higher, which is important.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Jow mich drank habe i drank? 

I may od

Wrmagawd

Drugs

Tpuch my soo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm just messing with ya.
> Soaking some seeds 24 hrs before sticking them in dirt. Night temps are finally staying in the 50s and higher, which is important.
> View attachment 3951809


I was going to mention that the pic looked more like Hominy than reg corn kernels.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jow mich drank habe i drank?
> 
> I may od
> 
> ...


Oh no, not again...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jow mich drank habe i drank?
> 
> I may od
> 
> ...


Translation......


How many dicks have I sucked?


I may overdose


Ow my god


Dicks


I've touched soo many.




@Stoned farmer don't trip I got you, bro.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh no, not again...


Lol wats this guy on? Seems to have alot of it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Translation......
> 
> 
> How many dicks have I sucked?
> ...


Hw speaks my speak

He ia atill too gay for meeeeeee


Ao why my fhwtto pics gwt thw axe


Fight me bro

Qoof qoofy

I am joking
Aay qhat


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hw speaks my speak
> 
> He ia atill too gay for meeeeeee
> 
> ...


As your translator I'm going to have to advise you to shut the fuck up.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Smaxk smaxk

Dont duxk qith thw sf pact


We had a teeattbo dont be gay and i sontfwt my bkott betray


Hurhurhue


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Smaxk smaxk
> 
> Dont duxk qith thw sf pact
> 
> ...


Ok then, that's clear as mud


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2017)

this is awesome... lot different than i expected


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> this is awesome... lot different than i expected


I like cocaine, and you when you are tied up acreaming dor taquitos and marlboro rwda

Baby you know I only smoke camels and eat shwarmas 

**shcwipachqip**


----------



## neosapien (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> this is awesome... lot different than i expected


I've seen him do some other songs with Post Modern Jukebox. Pretty good really.











The Haley Reinhart chick in the 2nd vid would definitely fucking get it. I really dig chicks with great voices. She's fucking hot little minx here...






Edit: @tyler.durden what you think about these, as a professional musician? Just curious is all...


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> this is awesome... lot different than i expected


Ohh dude, that is so badass thanks for sharing


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> As your translator I'm going to have to advise you to shut the fuck up.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> As your translator I'm going to have to advise you to shut the fuck up.


Hit me up 

Ill supply the whole bay with pills

Depending how deep yo neck ia son

Huehuehuehuehue

K guys sf is on fire 

"What are you up to this weekend liesies..."
Sf"doin black guys"
drop" true lmao"


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hit me up
> 
> Ill supply the whole bay with pills
> 
> ...


You need to send me some of yer drugs lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You need to send me some of yer drugs lol.


LoL

Shhh sf doesn't do that stuff 

Rules and stuff yo

Im aure my drunk self has posted how to get them... Certainly not from me

I dont so drugs at all


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL
> 
> Shhh sf doesn't do that stuff
> 
> ...


Is that crack lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Is that crack lol


No lol this is how my crack looks **old pic* i aint finna grab a rock out from upatairs


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> No lol this is how my crack looks **old pic* i aint finna grab a rock out from upatairs
> View attachment 3951943


Then wat was it?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Then wat was it?


LoL you got 3 guesses its a club drug  improper washing reaults in that

Huehuehue

Edit ita beat pressed 

No one pays good for that look. 

But ita hard up nowadays

People buying terrible 

I keep that good tho 

That stuff was so cheap lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL you got 3 guesses its a club drug  improper washing reaults in that
> 
> Huehuehue
> 
> ...


I started to think mdma from the start that was my next gues


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I started to think mdma from the start that was my next gues


Oui


----------



## neosapien (May 30, 2017)

Y'all ain't got shit on my crack addiction!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Y'all ain't got shit on my crack addiction!!


Ill suck yo dick


----------



## neosapien (May 30, 2017)

OK, my crack addiction probably has your crack addiction's autograph.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oui


Ive never seen mdma rocks that large tho mine were small but looked just like that for the most part


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive never seen mdma rocks that large tho mine were small but looked just like that for the most part


Quite large thats part of a largwr bag. I really only grab molly qhwn ita aupwr cheap. 

I wait and wvery few months a dude ia going to jail and offloads for dirt cheap lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Quite large thats part of a largwr bag. I really only grab molly qhwn ita aupwr cheap.
> 
> I wait and wvery few months a dude ia going to jail and offloads for dirt cheap lol


Nice hit me up. Wats Big Brother got on you?


----------



## Indagrow (May 31, 2017)

Glad to see youre sticking to your guns with the Crack thing Sf

You give us all hope


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Glad to see youre sticking to your guns with the Crack thing Sf
> 
> You give us all hope


Yeah hes definitely a cracker lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 1, 2017)

@mr sunshine so I heard that Lebron's house in LA was vandalized.. something you wanna tell us??


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2017)

Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Thw question these faga ask is does sf grow?

No I do not

Tha ka 

Drugs are badx


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @mr sunshine so I heard that Lebron's house in LA was vandalized.. something you wanna tell us??


Youvare evil..devil boy


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @mr sunshine so I heard that Lebron's house in LA was vandalized.. something you wanna tell us??


Are you calling our yellow bird a stool pidgeon? LOL, he never sings like a canary, 












especially on himself.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Are you calling our yellow bird a stool pidgeon? LOL, he never sings like a canary,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow pigeon..lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2017)

How about them warriors?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> How about them warriors?


Question, since you golden state and all.. My buddy will be in San Francisco area in a few days. Can he buy rec? If so, anywhere or only certain spots do rec?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Question, since you golden state and all.. My buddy will be in San Francisco area in a few days. Can he buy rec? If so, anywhere or only certain spots do rec?





jerryb73 said:


> Question, since you golden state and all.. My buddy will be in San Francisco area in a few days. Can he buy rec? If so, anywhere or only certain spots do rec?


Pretty sure, no. The State is still working out the rules/regs etc for commercial grows/sales. Likely end of year. Only thing that actually became legal immediately after the election was the personal rec grow rules


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty sure, no. The State is still working out the rules/regs etc for commercial grows/sales. Likely end of year. Only thing that actually became legal immediately after the election was the personal rec grow rules


Ahh I see.. thanks Malt


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty sure, no. The State is still working out the rules/regs etc for commercial grows/sales. Likely end of year. Only thing that actually became legal immediately after the election was the personal rec grow rules


^^^^^^ this BUT if he happens to know a grower they can gift him some that's the only way until sales are worked out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Question, since you golden state and all.. My buddy will be in San Francisco area in a few days. Can he buy rec? If so, anywhere or only certain spots do rec?


I know this question already got answered but no, not yet. He can try craigslist though, I'm sure someone will sell to him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I know this question already got answered but no, not yet. He can try craigslist though, I'm sure someone will sell to him.


They'll likely trade for dick and then arrest him LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I know this question already got answered but no, not yet. He can try craigslist though, I'm sure someone will sell to him.


Thanks bro.. yeah he travels quite a bit and finds it.. Just thought it may have been easier for him.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They'll likely trade for dick and then arrest him LOL


Well he is open minded..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)

LOL


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2017)

I suspect farmer uses his dick to type.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

I just noticed a blue jays nest out front, been watching it hop around bramch to branch for a while now. 

Yup exciting

Pad thai sure m80 thanks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> I suspect farmer uses his dick to type.


I dangle my balls and lower them very precisely.

Thanks for wondering 

<3


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> I suspect farmer uses his dick to type.


You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just noticed a blue jays nest out front, been watching it hop around bramch to branch for a while now.
> 
> Yup exciting
> 
> Pad thai sure m80 thanks


Pic of your local jays per favor.
We have these:Stellar's Jay




and this: Scrub Jay


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3954254


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pic of your local jays per favor.
> We have these:Stellar's Jay
> 
> 
> ...


Ill try to grab a pic when I get home.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

My dog farted.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3954277


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My dog farted.


Mine eats copious amounts of moose, salmon & other seafood with his beneful.
That much protein produces a hellofa potent cloud behind a 170 lb dog.


----------



## 420God (Jun 5, 2017)

Updated my phone and now my Internet is acting wonky. Let's me like some posts and freezes on others. So if I'm liking your posts out of order or not at all, just know I'm reading along and still love you.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Updated my phone and now my Internet is acting wonky. Let's me like some posts and freezes on others. So if I'm liking your posts out of order or not at all, just know I'm reading along and still love you.


The latest update on the android got my phone lagging and internet signals are weaker than they should be.

I could be out at the front door and thw web don't work, move 3 feet further and it works. 

Ugh


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Updated my phone and now my Internet is acting wonky. Let's me like some posts and freezes on others. So if I'm liking your posts out of order or not at all, just know I'm reading along and still love you.



Yeah, me, too. If I don't like your posts, or if you see an obnoxious or off-color post from me, that's what's happening. Updated phone thingy. Thanks for your patience and understanding, RIU...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Updated my phone and now my Internet is acting wonky. Let's me like some posts and freezes on others. So if I'm liking your posts out of order or not at all, just know I'm reading along and still love you.


My phone does the same thing.. got to hit like twice sometimes. On the plus side it hasn't texted anyone the same message 50 times in one night lately..

Oh yeah started watching that THe Ranch show.. pretty funny. Good recommendation


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> My phone does the same thing.. got to hit like twice sometimes. On the plus side it hasn't texted anyone the same message 50 times in one night lately..
> 
> Oh yeah started watching that THe Ranch show.. pretty funny. Good recommendation


Seems we are all in the same boat with Netflix.. what to watch next.. I may check that one out.. My girl, well me too  waiting on Orange is the new black season 5 I think..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey sunshine, you may be right bout that sweep..lol lebrons triple double didn't mean shit to them.. lol it's like watching an allstar game..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Im out here gettin bitches tho
Who are you
Im out here gettin riches tho
Who are you
Im out here 


Woot


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2017)

Have y'all ever gone to the fridge to look for food and not find anything to eat? So then you go back a few minutes later and look again, but still, nothing. It's not like food is going to randomly appear out of nowhere.

Well guess what? It actually happened to me today! But with beer! I was thirsty and thought I sure could go for a beer. So I went to look and nothing. I go look again and BAM, two 40's are on the door!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

Perhaps Mrs. Goodson was playing "the beer fairy"?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Perhaps Mrs. Goodson was playing "the beer fairy"?


Gary has a beer fairy? 

That's fucking awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gary has a beer fairy?
> 
> That's fucking awesome!


No shit, we should all be so blessed


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Perhaps Mrs. Goodson was playing "the beer fairy"?


Nah she isn't here right now. I was just being an idiot and didn't check the door. Hell, I didn't even know I could fit them on the door lol I must've been drunk when I put them there.

Or maybe there is a god and he felt sorry for my sober ass?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im out here gettin bitches tho
> Who are you
> Im out here gettin riches tho
> Who are you
> ...


What happend to your sancho, lebron james?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah she isn't here right now. I was just being an idiot and didn't check the door. Hell, I didn't even know I could fit them on the door lol I must've been drunk when I put them there.
> 
> Or maybe there is a god and he felt sorry for my sober ass?


Nope, I believe in the beer fairy; she just didn't stick around. They suckered me with Santa, Easter and tooth fairy. Ain't no way I'll accept no beer fairy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What happend to your sancho, lebron james?


He is killing it homie, thw rest of the cavs are riding his coat tails 

Lebron should be president

I would votr for him


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> He is killing it homie, thw rest of the cavs are riding his coat tails
> 
> Lebron should be president
> 
> I would votr for him


He's actually playing pretty great, Durants just a way better player at this point in his career. Imo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> He's actually playing pretty great, Durants just a way better player at this point in his career. Imo


Truth


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Your mom is so fat it affects her self esteem
- hank hill


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Your mom is so fat it affects her self esteem
> - hank hill


Your mom is so fat she puts bbq sauce on dicks. - mr sunshine


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Your mom is so fat she puts bbq sauce on dicks. - mr sunshine


LoL 

She cooks them first though!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Keep it up son keep it up son
You're doing alrighte
It is juwt a broke. Heart a dole queue. line


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

We have all been down
Its just the way life is
We have all worn frownz
Its juat the way life is
We have all been down
Not all kings were crowned


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

I stacked over 10k had a nap and now I am going to dance latsr tonight at the night club in town.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

I stacked over 10k had a nap and now I am going to dance latsr tonight at the night club in town.


I got restricted posting again. 

LoL 


Cupcakes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Minimum wage may go up to 15$ 

I might need a job or aomething


Fucking mom restricting my freedom. 

.LoL qhy do italian bitches have such thick mustaches. 

Some inferior jeans


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Call me anti-social or call it masterbation 
Either way it is solo operation
And either way I am doing it alone


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I stacked over 10k had a nap and now I am going to dance latsr tonight at the night club in town.
> 
> 
> I got restricted posting again.
> ...


LOL! You mean your mom gave you 5 dollars. 

You know not ONE person on here believes you. 

Fraud/fake/Qwizo.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

LoL at bobs grasping for air. 

Ermmmmagaed ate you haved a stroke? 

Spelling atrocious.

Schools out eh? 

Who was the lucky one who got to bw molested.

Soze 34 WITH a belt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL at bobs grasping for air.
> 
> Ermmmmagaed ate you haved a stroke?
> 
> ...


With a belt means it's more like 33. 

You really are brain damaged huh?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

I love how you'd NEVER say this shit to my face. 

Everyone here knows it too. 

Good enough for me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL at bobs grasping for air.
> 
> Ermmmmagaed ate you haved a stroke?
> 
> ...


reported as spam.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as spam.


I'm getting pms like "dude, you've torn farmer such a giant asshole he's gonna hang himself."


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> And you know I wouldnt how?
> 
> Lmao you flexing over the web?
> 
> ...


You have autism?

Finally makes sense. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Lmao bob ovwr here making threats.

You are the type to get overtaken in traffic and trip about it mentally all day.

Hot rod


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> And you know I wouldnt how?
> 
> Lmao you flexing over the web?
> 
> ...


How many times you gonna edit that?

Lol!

Crack. Smh.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You have autism?
> 
> Finally makes sense. Thank you for sharing.


Ive aeen baby autism murda

She will be a good fodget spinner for the men


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lmao bob ovwr here making threats.
> 
> You are the type to get overtaken in traffic and trip about it mentally all day.
> 
> Hot rod


Reported as spam.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ive aeen baby autism murda
> 
> She will be a good fodget spinner for the men


Yeah. 

Totally. Makes sense mamas boy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> How many times you gonna edit that?
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Crack. Smh.


Was edited once. 

Ask a mod


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Was edited once.
> 
> Ask a mod


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Remember when you were a thirsty butthurt little cocksucker attention whore?
> 
> We all do.


Cant address his lies

Rememver you lie

Size 34 WITH a belt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Cant address his lies
> 
> Rememver you lie
> 
> Size 34 WITH a belt


Can you explain what you think with a belt means?

I have to know.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

What is your yearly wage again pudgy? 

I got that. And some


Pudgy paedo
Paedo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

I've never dealt with a dumber human. Holy shit I can't take the stupid.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> What is your yearly wage again pudgy?
> 
> I got that. And some
> 
> ...


You have a room I. Moms trailer and that's it. 

We all know it. How can you not see that the world hates you?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Paedo

I love your deflection twchniques


+1 for effort

You still are a 185lb 5'5 liar.

Prove your lies 

You are a liar and I proved that.

Sit down cupcake


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Your lies have been screenshotted. 

You talk so much ish. 

Pudgy paedo


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2017)

Lmao, fuck....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2017)

Foreshadowing, school is out too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Blood all over your face
> And
> There is hair all over thw place
> Time time
> ...


i hate you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Can't even trust the black ice

The fuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i hate you


You might hurt my feelingz

Messages:114000 or aome shit

Sjw 

Take down those racists perpetuating word of god on the net.

You might do it with another 100000

K 

Cuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

So I have a known liar and cuck who does not keep his word of leaving the site depending on outcome. 

Try harder 

Oh ya he hates me tho. My qorld is ruined


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2017)

This thread is a good reminder of how bad it really sucks to be around peeps who cant handle their drugs. 
Yep.....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 7, 2017)

Pages and pages of this shit. Does any of this make you feel better? The cutting and ODing every other week got old too, I don't know what your problem is but you need to get it sorted out and I do hope you get it sorted.




But compassion fatigue is setting in.



I was going to post a video in here but I didn't want it to get buried pages deep two minutes later.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao, fuck.... View attachment 3956794


Jimmy Kimmel just said that the games have been unfair cuz the cavs are awarded 2pts per shot and gs gets 3pts per shot..lmao!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Pages and pages of this shit. Does any of this make you feel better? The cutting and ODing every other week got old too, I don't know what your problem is but you need to get it sorted out and I do hope you get it sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duly noted. 

I will stop reaponsing to them. 

Post your video, I am gone for the night and will not perpetuate anymore bs. 


Enjoy your night. 
Aincerely2


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Jimmy Kimmel just said that the games have been unfair cuz the cavs are awarded 2pts per shot and gs gets 3pts per shot..lmao!!


LoL


----------



## neosapien (Jun 7, 2017)

Long day. Work sucked then to top it off I completely lost my brakes on the way home. Luckily I was able to careen into a gravel lot. Had to wait for my coworker to come get me. Now gotta call AAA in the morning and figure out where to take it. Fuckity fuckstick.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

I have been moving stuff and hanging out at the new house during the day then sleeping at the lake house during the night. 

Fucking phil said "most people have a regular house and a summer house. You have a day house and a night house lol" 

So my dumbass started singing 

"Day house, master of the night house ahaaa aaaaa"


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


>


That's a badass movie. My pops would make us watch old school shit like that. Most times I hated it, but I can fux with some cool hand Luke.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's a badass movie. My pops would make us watch old school shit like that. Most times I hated it, but I can fux with some cool hand Luke.


Haha same here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's a badass movie. My pops would make us watch old school shit like that. Most times I hated it, but I can fux with some cool hand Luke.


The Outlaw Josey Wales was on a couple of days ago. 
One of the best westerns ever made. Never gets old...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2017)

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The Outlaw Josey Wales was on a couple of days ago.
> One of the best westerns ever made. Never gets old...


I also really liked the good the bad and the ugly. That one I could chill and watch with him. My pops is a funny as dude. I get my comedy from him. Irl that mother fucker will have you laughing your ass off all day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The Outlaw Josey Wales was on a couple of days ago.
> One of the best westerns ever made. Never gets old...


You're right on that one.
One of my other favorites is . . .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're right on that one.
> One of my other favorites is . . .
> 
> View attachment 3957020


Fucking ay right!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

What happend to @neveah?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have been moving stuff and hanging out at the new house during the day then sleeping at the lake house during the night.
> 
> Fucking phil said "most people have a regular house and a summer house. You have a day house and a night house lol"
> 
> ...


were you wearing a codpiece too?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're right on that one.
> One of my other favorites is . . .
> 
> View attachment 3957020


I have a soft spot for this movie. The best description I ever read of it was "starring a .50-140 Sharps and co-starring Tom Selleck".


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2017)

@UncleBuck @Justin-case


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have a soft spot for this movie. The best description I ever read of it was "starring a .50-140 Sharps and co-starring Tom Selleck".


I thought he was shooting a Sharps in .45 caliber, 110 grain cartridge with a 540 grain paper-patch bullet.
If I'm not mistaken he says (concerning the slug) "450 #2 British musket lead"?


"Said I didn't have much use for 'em, never said I didn't know how to use 'em."
1860 Army


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought he was shooting a Sharps in .45 caliber, 110 grain cartridge with a 540 grain paper-patch bullet.
> If I'm not mistaken he says (concerning the slug) "450 #2 British musket lead"?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so busted! It has been so long since I've seen it I did a number drift. Well spotted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @UncleBuck @Justin-case
> View attachment 3957463


i just got eaten alive by mosquitoes playing. i will never golf after 6 pm again.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got eaten alive by mosquitoes playing. i will never golf after 6 pm again.


It's bad this year. Went fishing and I have about 50 bites.

I hate mosquitos. Tiny-dicked assholes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got eaten alive by mosquitoes playing. i will never golf after 6 pm again.


Hmm, West Nile, Zika, various encephalitisi, yellow fever, and the stand by malaria. I liked you Buck, but


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's bad this year. Went fishing and I have about 50 bites.
> 
> I hate mosquitos. Tiny-dicked assholes.


i kept a butt lit and still couldn't even set up to a shot without getting blasted by the fuckers. i don't really mind a few of them, i like scratching mosquito bites. but this was insanity.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

R.I.P


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What happend to @neveah?


Taken up be the rapture.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Taken up be the rapture.
> View attachment 3957682


Reminds me of the movie the Langaleers


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Reminds me of the movie the Langaleers


Ever read the book?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ever read the book?


Yes. Im gonna kick ass and chew buble gum


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What happend to @neveah?



I couldn't stand that dude. I trolled him right out of existence, but he was nice enough to wave me goodbye...

Post #88 and #89 - https://www.rollitup.org/t/poll-do-you-believe-christ-george-manuel-oliveira-is-alive.865495/page-5

Last time he was ever seen. 







To see something REALLY rare, check out the like I gave a mainliner post (post #94 on the same page)...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I couldn't stand that dude. I trolled him right out of existence, but he was nice enough to wave me goodbye...
> 
> Post #88 and #89 - https://www.rollitup.org/t/poll-do-you-believe-christ-george-manuel-oliveira-is-alive.865495/page-5
> 
> ...


Aawwww wat?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Aawwww wat?



That's right. You're next


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's right. You're next


I know when to stop lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's right. You're next


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3957694


Rolling a bowl???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I couldn't stand that dude. I trolled him right out of existence, but he was nice enough to wave me goodbye...
> 
> Post #88 and #89 - https://www.rollitup.org/t/poll-do-you-believe-christ-george-manuel-oliveira-is-alive.865495/page-5
> 
> ...


That was funny!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolling a bowl???


Theres a certain technique to using a meth pipe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Theres a certain technique to using a meth pipe.


Ah... I've only rolled joints. 
Probably did close to 50 while watching Comey testify.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 9, 2017)

Me and my daughter are watching Trolls for the, well I'm not sure lol.
She said, " Branch is so lame"..lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Me and my daughter are watching Trolls for the, well I'm not sure lol.
> She said, " Branch is so lame"..lol


Lady glitter sparkles.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 9, 2017)

Sunshine, heading to Oakland.. 24 3's!! Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Me and my daughter are watching Trolls for the, well I'm not sure lol.
> She said, " Branch is so lame"..lol


I highly recommend Labyrinth.
We still watch that to this day with our grand kids.

BTW, Jim Henson is a master in the art of entertainment of both adults and children.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sunshine, heading to Oakland.. 24 3's!! Lol


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Me and my daughter are watching Trolls for the, well I'm not sure lol.
> She said, " Branch is so lame"..lol


My buddies sister was telling me she was watching this with her 5yo. I was like "WTF are you doing watching that, you're going to give her nightmares"..opps wrong movie


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 10, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My buddies sister was telling me she was watching this with her 5yo. I was like "WTF are you doing watching that, you're going to give her nightmares"..opps wrong movie


Definitely nightmares..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 10, 2017)

Gotta drink it somewhere..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2017)

This thread needs to be on page 1. I'm not mad, just don't let it happen again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This thread needs to be on page 1. I'm not mad, just don't let it happen again.


You should send a note to Rolli to make it a sticky, something on the order of this


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 18, 2017)

Sushi in your butt.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 18, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sexing-pink-gravy-under-315cmh.943159/#post-13604254

sexing pheno's
Tale a look and see if you concur or not


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 18, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sexing-pink-gravy-under-315cmh.943159/#post-13604254
> 
> sexing pheno's
> Tale a look and see if you concur or not


Pg3 and pg5 are males.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 18, 2017)

Man! This laptop on my lap is roasting my balls. I wonder if I'm killing my chances at a family one day.
hmmmmm


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3962953
> Sushi in your butt.


I'm going to go on a mandate with the boys for Sushi right now what the fuck are those I'm new to seafood and want to impress the men in my life

Btw your wife has beautiful eyes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 18, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going to go on a mandate with the boys for Sushi right now what the fuck are those I'm new to seafood and want to impress the men in my life
> 
> Btw your wife has beautiful eyes


Hahah those are rolls. But don't get hand rolls. Too much rice.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 18, 2017)

Sashimi - Slivers of Raw Fish alone
Nigiri - sliver of fish on a ball of rice

Try both Salmon and Tuna Role's. aswell as some Sashimi and Nigiri of Each....
add some Spicy Sauce?

Sashimi-
place a dag of wasabi if desired.
Fold in half using chopsticks and picking up, sometimes a difficult maneuver based on skill level.
then dip in soy sauce if desired - 

Nigiri-
Don't mix your wasabi into your soya sauce, place a dab on top as desired, then dip
Dip fish side down
place fish side down; on top of tongue. 

also you should try and have an Asahi Beer - Great with my sensitive stomach .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/nasa-wants-probe-uranus-search-gas-232157525.html


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Had to get this thread back on the first page.. watching natgeo and they said a cheetah can stride 30' per 1/4 second.. so basically if you come across one, your dead..


----------



## dux (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Had to get this thread back on the first page.. watching natgeo and they said a cheetah can stride 30' per 1/4 second.. so basically if you come across one, your dead..


 Kinda like bears. you only have to be faster than the person you're with.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

dux said:


> Kinda like bears. you only have to be faster than the person you're with.


Lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 23, 2017)

Going to yet another wedding in the birthplace of 'merica.. Only problem is its 90 out high humidity and full sun, and I've come to realize all of my suits are black 

Yeah I'll look dope with a quarter cup of sweat chillen by my scrote


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

My youngest son turns 5 tomorrow. Guess where I'm going to take him for "his" birthday? 


Chuck E mother fuck'n cheese!

I tried to get my oldest to let me take him to Chuck E. Cheese when he turned 15 lol he wasn't having it at all

Y'all already know I'm gonna go hard on that salad bar. Then go whoop other peoples kids on the basket ball game. Winner stays up and the loser pays ya punk ass children!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm going in


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

I made all these plans for tomorrow, including driving to El Cajon to pick up a new toy etc... Son called and reminded me he was moving tomorrow, completely slipped my mind. 

Therefore, I would like to accept this years nomination for; Worst Mother of the Year.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I made all these plans for tomorrow, including driving to El Cajon to pick up a new toy etc... Son called and reminded me he was moving tomorrow, completely slipped my mind.
> 
> Therefore, I would like to accept this years nomination for; Worst Mother of the Year.


el cajon?

lol.

My high school, parents main house, first job etc etc is in el cajon.

Yuck.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I'm going in
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965793


what is that?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> el cajon?
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


Shiiiit, can't be as bad as Temecula. What a fucking shit hole. My grandma lived there for a few years before she passed. Moved from Vista. Never figured out why she moved from Vista to that hot shithole.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Shit is my metal halide dead.. I'm wasting my fuckin time growing with some old ass bulb.. gotta go tomorrow pickup new bulb damit


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

oooohhh maaaan.. tomorrow is Sunday... shit


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

wait no it isn't.. woah... I'm fucked up


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> what is that?


Poker room..

Also simulcast dog racing but I only play cards..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> el cajon?
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


Anyone you want me to 'visit' in a day or so?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Anyone you want me to 'visit' in a day or so?


Go to Rubio's for a fish taco


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

...jibber jabber thread, and a jabber jibber thread. (lol)


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Shiiiit, can't be as bad as Temecula. What a fucking shit hole. My grandma lived there for a few years before she passed. Moved from Vista. Never figured out why she moved from Vista to that hot shithole.


Have you ever seen dan Henderson walking around?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

"Has anyone seen my boyfriend?"





"He calls me princess"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> "Has anyone seen my boyfriend?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Odank was at my house last night bitch!"





"you can have him back now that I took his kidneys hoe"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Amazing find, dude. I love his stank face, and it's cool to be able to actually see those large strings vibrate into different shapes. I'm sending this to my pro bass buddy...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Amazing find, dude. I love his stank face, and it's cool to be able to actually see those large strings vibrate into different shapes. I'm sending this to my pro bass buddy...


I was watching some video of a guy at a garage sale that was nothing but guitars and amps etc. and this was off on the side bar. It was pretty cool and I thought I'd share.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Amazing find, dude. I love his stank face, and it's cool to be able to actually see those large strings vibrate into different shapes. I'm sending this to my *pro bass buddy*...


I think you got it backwards...


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Bad time for a blowout...


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I lose more likes than some members will ever earn.

All my shits got deleted from yesterday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm pretty sure I lose more likes than some members will ever earn.
> 
> All my shits got deleted from yesterday.


What's up with that? 
From what I've seen, there's zero consistency with censorship on RIU. 
Sometimes it looks like it's personal.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm pretty sure I lose more likes than some members will ever earn.
> 
> All my shits got deleted from yesterday.


Some mod has the SERIOUS hots for mainliner, or just hates us. Or both...


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Some mod has the SERIOUS hots for mainliner, or just hates us. Or both...


Maybe mainliner is a mod's sock.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like I'm being watched...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Maybe mainliner is a mod's sock.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm pretty sure I lose more likes than some members will ever earn.
> 
> All my shits got deleted from yesterday.


I lost about 200 likes suddenly. 

Someone was on a mission.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


I can't stop watching that. Mesmerizing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I lost about 200 likes suddenly.
> 
> Someone was on a mission.


Yeah, there was a thread where I slammed some idiot for saying stupid shit. 
He then denied saying what he said, so I quoted him in my reply. 
Then my reply got mysteriously edited -- with his quote removed. 
And it happened twice before I realized what was going on. 
Only a moderator has rights to edit my posts, so I reported the problem and mentioned that there should be an audit trail to verify what I was saying. 
The user account was then deleted along with all of his comments (and edits).
Not sure what happened, but I'm thinkin' a mod went rogue, abused their power, got busted, then deleted. 
Who the fuck knows what really happened? 
Sometimes RIU is like the dark web...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, there was a thread where I slammed some idiot for saying stupid shit.
> He then denied saying what he said, so I quoted him in my reply.
> Then my reply got mysteriously edited -- with his quote removed.
> And it happened twice before I realized what was going on.
> ...


Yeah some mod really needs to remove the stick from their culo.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2017)

Lmao!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, there was a thread where I slammed some idiot for saying stupid shit.
> He then denied saying what he said, so I quoted him in my reply.
> Then my reply got mysteriously edited -- with his quote removed.
> And it happened twice before I realized what was going on.
> ...


A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away it was a period of civil war and an Empire mod went rogue and joined the Rebels. It stirred the hearts of the Rebels and gave them the strength to battle for freedom. His rebellion was epic and will live on in the minds of all peoples of all colors and creeds who cherish freedom and independence. Presently, that mod is a beloved member here, though stripped of his powers and exiled by the Imperial Empire to mere commoner status. I can say I witnessed the Blow to the Empire and tell my grandchildren of his exploits.

To our hero ( you know who you are)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Johnei said:


> That was a good one, straight from the line old 88 BMW m5, we held side by side the whole way till we hit that red light it was intense full rpm to almost 8000 boost all the way to the end of 4th at full screaming engines roaring almost double the limit madman we were and finally we both hit that light squeeling to a stop our brakes singing a song, both of us looking across at eachother in shock, giving the nod and thumbs up to eachothers ride, only to look up across street, to see copper sitting there didn't even notice us ready to flee, our loud insane motors.. phew.. we had a little chat, dude had a dyno'd stage 2 with just over half a bag, i told him no way that's quite a hhuge amount for that ride, it is insane, bmw with 6 individual intake throttle butterfly flaps, one for each cylinder it is a monster no dought, turbo's and redone fully inside and out.. ruined his car by changing from stock, the history of that ride, but still was seriiously FAT... i told him mine was stock built and hand made at special plant.. he didn;t believe so we pulled in to get gas and a snack., had a nice little chat, i offered him 5grand for his m5 beast, I really love that car and was black and brand new looking for your eyes like a wonderful diner feast, so nice and silver brand new trim for so old, i love it i really do that 80's m5 shape and what it contains and what you can do.. he told me no way 12 and a half. 55 final offer he told me fuck off. we had a laugh and said goodbye, the pakistani in the beamer, and me that needed gas... that was some fun in this last hour cant believe my beast was that fast. it's oh so old and tempermentle, today was running well, oil and motor cool and super fast, this car there is no match. i got so lucky when it fell into my lap. I'll fuck anybody up. this shit is as fast as The Flash.


Huh? Perhaps wrong thread? Or I've totally missed the context


----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Huh? Perhaps wrong thread? Or I've totally missed the context


Sorry I thought this was random shit talk thread. I will erase it if you'd like, but you've first gotta remove the quoting action. I don't understand where I did anything inappropriate. No difference to me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Sorry I thought this was random shit talk thread. I will erase it if you'd like, but you've first gotta remove the quoting action. No difference to me.


Nah, it's fine. You're a literal fellow, as it was very random lol


----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)

Well look at your post count, and who gives you likes. I feel people at the top annoyed or someething with me which I don't understand, 3-4 people here I know this is happeninig with eye my way, and I don't understand. Please don't answer that.

Post above is gone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Wasn't necessary. I wasn't bothered, just curious and felt perhaps I had missed something


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Wasn't necessary. I wasn't bothered, *just curious* and felt perhaps I had missed something


You rang?



Johnei said:


> Well look at your post count, and who gives you likes. I feel people at the top annoyed or someething with me which I don't understand, 3-4 people here I know this is happeninig with eye my way, and I don't understand. Please don't answer that.
> 
> Post above is gone.


I think you are a sock of someone I dislike, does that help?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't think he is, he just doesn't talk much


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't think he is, he just doesn't talk much


I usually trust your take on this shit. Anyway time will out LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


Tyler, who is that? Kind of looks like that mutant Dr Phil


----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)

If want me 'out' just say the word. Not interested to hang where I'm not wanted.
I'm just guest in your home so just say the word and it's done.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Johnei said:


> If want me 'out' just say the word. Not interested to hang where I'm not wanted.
> I'm just guest in your home so just say the word and it's done.


Relax, chill out. I apologize for noting your post. Yes there are some quick on the trigger reactions around here, but there is good reason due to the high volume of socks and trolls. Stick around


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> If want me 'out' just say the word. Not interested to hang where I'm not wanted.
> I'm just guest in your home so just say the word and it's done.


lol calm down buddy. We give everyone shit. It's our way of finding out who is cool and who is a fucking fuck fuck... feel me?



Answer this one question please sir...






How many dicks can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol calm down buddy. We give everyone shit. It's our way of finding out who is cool and who is a fucking fuck fuck... feel me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooh. 


That's a really good question.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Tyler, who is that? Kind of looks like that mutant Dr Phil


That's the best head explosion from the movie Scanners, a classic horror/sci-fi flick...








What's truly scary is that in 1981 there were only 4 billion people on Earth. Wow. No wonder traffic seems worse now...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

My mum just told me, my brother only has 15 months left and then that gangsta is out free!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Relax, chill out. I apologize for noting your post. Yes there are some quick on the trigger reactions around here, but there is good reason due to the high volume of socks and trolls. Stick around


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm being watched...
> View attachment 3968108


soon


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, there was a thread where I slammed some idiot for saying stupid shit.
> He then denied saying what he said, so I quoted him in my reply.
> Then my reply got mysteriously edited -- with his quote removed.
> And it happened twice before I realized what was going on.
> ...


Editing a user's post opens a site to re-publisher liability in defamation and libel cases. Most fiscally prudent site owners do not allow this practice. 

User editing of their posts is a common practice when the craven try to disguise their history but that's just what worms do.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> If want me 'out' just say the word. Not interested to hang where I'm not wanted.
> I'm just guest in your home so just say the word and it's done.


If you are a troll then yes I'd like you gone. But right now I don't know, the verdict is still out and I enjoy having new people. So if you aren't a troll please continue on and join in, if you are a troll I hope you spontaneously combust.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you are a troll then yes I'd like you gone. But right now I don't know, the verdict is still out and I enjoy having new people. So if you aren't a troll please continue on and join in, if you are a troll I hope you spontaneously combust.


Lol 

I want to spontaneously combust all over his face!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol
> 
> I want to spontaneously _*cumbust*_ all over his face!


Edited for clarification


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol
> 
> I want to spontaneously combust all over his face!


He still hasn't answered your most important query, that will assist in our determination of his classification.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He still hasn't answered your most important query, that will assist in our determination of his classification.


Yup and it's such a simple question.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup and it's such a simple question.


 So long as he isn't a biter. Then the answer is liable to contain fractions.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> So long as he isn't a biter. Then the answer is liable to contain fractions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

@420God saw this and immediately thought of you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Editing a user's post opens a site to re-publisher liability in defamation and libel cases. Most fiscally prudent site owners do not allow this practice.
> 
> User editing of their posts is a common practice when the craven try to disguise their history but that's just what worms do.


Yeah, I was actually surprised that anything happened after I reported it! Just figured my complaint would go to the same person doing the editing...


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @420God saw this and immediately thought of you
> View attachment 3968635


I've come across something similar to that at least a half a dozen times now, sometimes with stuffed animals. I've posted pics but they're lost in the pages of TnT. I like a morbid sense of humor.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

420God said:


> I've come across something similar to that at least a half a dozen times now, sometimes with stuffed animals. I've posted pics but they're lost in the pages of TnT. I like a morbid sense of humor.


One of my favorites ...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

You're both the fuckin Trolls. One wants to know about cock sucking every 5 minutes.. the other just likes talkin shit and laughing at cock sucking jokes all day.

Fuck you I'm a troll.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Is this good answer for you.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Mod troll. LMFAO


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Find somebody else to fuck with. I need you like another fungus yellow toe!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Change my name to H2O2.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh my tsk tsk


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Shit on you. smell. mmmmm. trolls, contribute to the sites trolledness.. trollalalalala la la


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

trolling the troll while they troll around trolling being trolls as trolls do being trolls all day long looking for trolls to troll with and be trolls as troll like to be with trolls trollalalala la la


ya i edited it mothafucka's


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

u all suck. bully troll style trolling looking for trolls in trollland no trolls here troll butt fuckers


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm gonna go jerk off to some Troll pics on google images now.. I'll be back n let you know how it goes.. bcuz that's how I roll.. I like buttfucking cave trolls their booty is usually nice and juicey to take my massive COCK. Bridge trolls are usually not my type. too many warts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

I tried; no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I tried; no good deed goes unpunished


LOL Holy wall of troll melt down and I even know whose sock he is now ha ha ha!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I tried; no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Holy wall of troll melt down and I even know whose sock he is now ha ha ha!!


He kept this one in the vault for 7 yrs lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

I am in awe at the depth of crazy!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

ANC said:


>



LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am in awe at the depth of crazy!


Yep, but it burned a hole in his pocket, he just couldn't help but let us know. 0/0 tactics/execution. Could have been 10/10 strategic but he blew that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Interestingly, reminds me of Kim the NORK, no stomach for the long game


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jun 28, 2017)

Something random... I want to go for a long drive through the mountains soon! 

Does anyone recommenced their favorite mountain travel spots??


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, but it burned a hole in his pocket, he just couldn't help but let us know. 0/0 tactics/execution. Could have been 10/10 strategic but he blew that


No restraint, and you're right on the strategic, high value treated like chump change, demonstrating stupidity and impulsivity, one post at a time


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Aly-Wvapes said:


> Something random... I want to go for a long drive through the mountains soon!
> 
> Does anyone recommenced their favorite mountain travel spots??


Try the Kabul Jalalabad road, you'll love it.

PS FYI guys, she SWALLOWS
http://rollitup.org/t/i-always-swallow-smoke-whenever-i-inhale.943030/#post-13626899


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Try the Kabul Jalalabad road, you'll love it.
> 
> PS FYI guys, she SWALLOWS
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-always-swallow-smoke-whenever-i-inhale.943030/#post-13626899


LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

And the shitliner socks just keep on rollin' in. Be careful that you're not too mean to them, your criticisms will be deleted and warnings will be doled out left and right. Mods love 'em some mainliner. Smh...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Try the Kabul Jalalabad road, you'll love it.
> 
> PS FYI guys, she SWALLOWS
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-always-swallow-smoke-whenever-i-inhale.943030/#post-13626899


_ " I also have really bad *acid reflex*"_
LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> And the shitliner socks just keep on rollin' in. Be careful that you're not too mean to them, your criticisms will be deleted and warnings will be doled out left and right. Mods love 'em some mainliner. Smh...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


If shitliner was Tina, I'd be like Ike...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> If shitliner was Tina, I'd be like Ike...


The shitliners just keep on rollin'


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Try the Kabul Jalalabad road, you'll love it.
> 
> PS FYI guys, she SWALLOWS
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-always-swallow-smoke-whenever-i-inhale.943030/#post-13626899



That's real cute


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> _ " I also have really bad *acid reflex*"_
> LOL


Thanks auto correct..


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2017)

If constipation had a voice It would sound like Tina.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

What? sock? wtf you on about now? who am I? I don't know wtf you're talkin about. You think I'm somebody you know? What does that mean? I don't care. This is only account I ever made here. I am not this smelly sock you speak of.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I am JAH from Adcanced Nutrients forum, Couchlock Cafe, HG420....


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Organic Freak.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

What am I hiding from exactly? a sock?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Assumption is the mother of all fuckups. I am no troll's smelly sock. Except maybe in here for 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

My shit is melting out of my ass, yes. You make me have diarea.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>



It doth protest too much...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Lol what a suck shit sock...




That loves the cock


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> My shit is melting out of my ass, yes. You make me have diarea.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Holy wall of troll melt down and I even know whose sock he is now ha ha ha!!





Singlemalt said:


> Yep, but it burned a hole in his pocket, he just couldn't help but let us know. 0/0 tactics/execution. Could have been 10/10 strategic but he blew that




WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?

Do you not see all you're doing is talking shit working off assumptions.

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? FOR REAL!

fuckin living in your head makin scenarios makin shit up makin it real


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Answer is to insult me? nothing else coming?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!?!?!?!?!?!?

full of horse shit!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?
> 
> Do you not see all you're doing is talking shit working off assumptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?
> 
> Do you not see all you're doing is talking shit working off assumptions.
> 
> ...


You said you'd go away if someone said the word. 

I'm saying the word. 
Now go the fuck away! 
Sock troll dumbass...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL, just enjoying your lack of self-control and melt down. You are a one-man shit show burning down. You just had to react to a comment from last night, after the wolves were placated I might add, and blow it up.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You said you'd go away if someone said the word.
> 
> I'm saying the word.
> Now go the fuck away!
> Sock troll dumbass...


No, I said if the people who run this place say that. Who the fuck are you? Are you using a different account, like number 8?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I am a freak, yes, I know this, I dont like to be fucked with, I DONT CARE!!!!!


Singlemalt said:


> LOL, just enjoying your lack of self-control and melt down. You are a one-man shit show burning down. You just had to react to a comment from last night, after the wolves were placated I might add, and blow it up.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

People that know me for who I am around here know what's up. This shit don't phase me in here with you dicks.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I like to feed trolls hemp seed COCK milkshakes.


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? Do you not see all you're doing is talking shit working off assumptions. WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? FOR REAL! fuckin living in your head makin scenarios makin shit up makin it real


people know, but no one speaks up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It doth protest too much...


Shake your speare at them


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> No, I said if the people who run this place say that. Who the fuck are you? Are you using a different account, like number 8?


Is the sock accusing me of being a sock?
That's precious. 
You should change your name to '_TrumpCuck_'.
How the fuck would you know who runs this place? 
What an idiot...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh especially after a nice steak, mmmm, some roasted sweet potatoes, then a nice milkshake into a troll's mouth in the bathroom to finish the eveining off good.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is the sock accusing me of being a sock?
> That's precious.
> You should change your name to '_TrumpCuck_'.
> How the fuck would you know who runs this place?
> What an idiot...


YOU;re all fuckin SOCKS yes. troll smelly socks used and yellowing from toe trol fungus


shutup loser.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

the fact you even here responding proves this.,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> YOU;re all fuckin SOCKS yes. troll smelly socks used and yellowing from toe trol fungus
> 
> 
> shutup loser.


LOL
What an uncreative sock.
You can do better than that...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't care who I'm really talking to under another name, come with real MAIN name, why not.

cuz you are sock mod.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

You are cute!! Love your imagination; yellow toe fungus and shit. Tell us about the land of honolee


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Shake your speare at them


Somebody Barded the cat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

tick tick tick
Just a matter of time until the new sock troll goes on my ignore list...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I love big troll butts and I cannot Lie

My COCK is LONG with a nice big purple head fits right into TROLL ass perfect


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

You all are boring. Bye. Fuck off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> If want me 'out' just say the word. Not interested to hang where I'm not wanted.
> I'm just guest in your home so just say the word and it's done.





Johnei said:


> No, I said if the people who run this place say that. Who the fuck are you? Are you using a different account, like number 8?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am a freak, yes, I know this, I dont like to be fucked with, I DONT CARE!!!!!


you have a really sandy vagina.


So does your Mom.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Curious,
and who was I talking to when I typed that hugh?
fuck off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> You all are boring. Bye. Fuck off.


I accept your surrender.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I surrender to no troll king.

fuck off.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Curious,
> and who was I talking to when I typed that hugh?
> fuck off.


 I recognize the alcohol-soaked frenzy, one box of wine at a time


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I surrender to no troll king.
> 
> fuck off.


You WILL surrender to my penis though.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't drink, fuck.

any other assumptions?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I surrender to no troll king.
> 
> fuck off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I accept your surrender.


He appears to not understand the definition of goodbye although he keeps using that word.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I recognize the alcohol-soaked frenzy, one box of wine at a time


A veritable Franzia of denial


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I don't drink, fuck.
> 
> any other assumptions?


I assume you have no friends, are a small nerdy white guy and are a virgin.

Close?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I don't drink. ~snip~


Lie



Johnei said:


> I don't ~snip~ fuck.


Truth


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Well Bob, maybe, but only for you sweetie.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I have mad pussy all the time, you don't know shit.

I grow mad organic cronz! pussy magnet.. bitch


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Well Bob, maybe, but only for you sweetie.


Your Mom said the same thing!

Weird!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

any other assumptions... weak minded fucks?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> A veritable Franzia of denial


 Someone is not thinking outside of the box


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Can I go play with my dick while looking at pics of your moms now or what?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

I like this minion


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I need your dick permission to play with my dick.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I assume you have no friends, are a small nerdy white guy and are a virgin.
> 
> Close?


So you think so too eh? LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I have mad pussy all the time, you don't know shit.
> 
> I grow mad organic cronz! pussy magnet.. bitch


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Hope you are on a tile floor, clean up is much easier


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

7 years in the making, 10 minutes in the breaking


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I am fucking JAH bitches. always have been. The organic crazy FUCK that grows MAD organic CRONZ!

Watch and Learn!

You'll be suckin my dick for a taste.


You have weakened me, I'll admit, came so much in your mouths, need to recharge, I need to take a nap with your mom. cu. feck oFF!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> 7 years in the making, 10 minutes in the breaking
> 
> View attachment 3968794


They make them so much weaker these days


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Lie
> 
> 
> 
> Truth


Awesome


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I'll be back to respond to each and every post you leave for me dont worry, trolls.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am fucking JAH bitches. always have been. The organic crazy FUCK that grows MAD organic CRONZ!
> 
> Watch and Learn!
> 
> ...


I looked at your grow.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Trollllalalal la la in yo maaaa mamamama mamama's mmmmmmmouth!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am fucking JAH bitches. always have been. The organic crazy FUCK that grows MAD organic CRONZ!
> 
> Watch and Learn!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

yep, it's a joke. laugh it up. better that way.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Can I go now, your mom's waiting for me behind the 7-11, dont wanna be late and find her with another dick in her ass before i get there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I'll be back to respond to each and every post you leave for me dont worry, trolls.


 Of course, but first a lite snack


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> yep, it's a joke. laugh it up. better that way.


that shit ain't katsu bubba either. More like bagseed shwag OG.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I have mad pussy all the time, you don't know shit.
> 
> I grow mad organic cronz! pussy magnet.. bitch


LOL


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

you love this. I know.

cuz you're fuckin TROLLS!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Can I go now, your mom's waiting for me behind the 7-11, dont wanna be late and find her with another dick in her ass before i get there.


You could have gone 7 years ago.

Bye Felicia!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Pure Bubba. and you know it. I only grew bubba for decade, no you're right, i dont know Bubba


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Can I go now, your mom's waiting for me behind the 7-11, dont wanna be late and find her with another dick in her ass before i get there.


Meh, I'm giving that a 1 out of 10. 
Lame...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> that shit ain't katsu bubba either. More like bagseed shwag OG.


Larfy ass shit


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

So fun guys, troll hevean.

WEEEEEEEE


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Of course, but first a lite snack
> 
> View attachment 3968801


Notice he's leaving (not), but keeps saying he's leaving .....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Pure Bubba. and you know it. I only grew bubba for decade, no you're right, i dont know Bubba


Nah lil fella. It's not.

Cute you think that though.

Total shit grower.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

omg troll telling me plant is not bubba, omg, i think im gonna get the shotgun... omg


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> So fun guys, troll hevean.
> 
> WEEEEEEEE


You might be the dumbest sock *ever*, which is saying a lot. 

Definitely in the top 10...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am fucking JAH bitches. always have been. The organic crazy FUCK that grows MAD organic CRONZ!
> 
> Watch and Learn!
> 
> You'll be suckin my dick for a taste.


This guy gives me wood


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> omg troll telling me plant is not bubba, omg, i think im gonna get the shotgun... omg


Yeah. You should shoot those plants and put them out of their misery.

Whatever mystery strain it is.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This guy gives me wood


All the way up


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Somebody does not possess the superpower of endurance.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am JAH from Adcanced Nutrients forum, Couchlock Cafe, HG420....


 I'm getting that old Field trip feeling


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I've got this itch on my ballsack, but only the left one, could I be getting ball cancer right this minute, like a caught a troll ball disease from being here. I've been contaminated. OMG it's really hurting, i need your moms wet soothing lips.. please.. fast fast.. its burning


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Somebody ran back to the (light) Red Box of Courage


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

weak


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm getting that old Field trip feeling


Those are all dead forums Johnei, you loser


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Well that's why I'm here dummy


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

This obviously wasn't my first choice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

You aren't gonna like it here fuckstick


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

all reviews say run by a bunch of bullies.

oh yeah, I completely disagree after member here for a while.. oh yeah, that isn't true


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I'll pull out the 5speed dildo shift nob for you and we can make a movie


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm getting that old Field trip feeling


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> This obviously wasn't my first choice.


But your need for gratuitous attention compelled you


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Because I love the weed, haven't been on forum for a while, I like to help, I like to grow, so I'm here, and you guys are fucks.

Nobody with any relevance to the grow game out on the forum is here, and if they are hiding under another cloth, theyu're fuckin trolls hanging in this thread and a discrace as somebody with powers.

return (EXIT_SUCCESS);


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> all reviews say run by a bunch of bullies.


they think they own the place. new members rarely stay.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> they think they own the place. new members rarely stay.


This is not a new member. Actual new members are tested, then welcomed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This is not a new member. Actual new members are tested, then welcomed.


Even this one was tested, welcomed (by SM, at least) THEN melted down. Strange...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This is not a new member. Actual new members are tested, then welcomed.


No bitches allowed!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Even this one was tested, welcomed (by SM, at least) THEN melted down. Strange...


Prolly cuz we didn't recognize the power that is JAH and his MAD organic CRONZ! TM and patent pending


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Prolly cuz we didn't recognize the power that is JAH and his MAD organic CRO! TM and patent pending


Fify


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Prolly cuz we didn't recognize the power that is JAH and his MAD organic CRONZ! TM and patent pending


Careful. Don't want to develop CRONZ disease...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I *am* new member.


ovo said:


> they think they own the place. new members rarely stay.


I'm not going anywhere.
You are the only one here with any class and brains. I wish you peace and long life and monster bumper yields.
Thanks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I'll pull out the 5speed dildo shift nob for you and we can make a movie


I love how you went from being homophobic to being a straight up penis lover.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Only a penis lover can recognize another, Sir Penis breath. You just got played!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

familiar?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Only a penis lover can recognize another, Sir Penis breath. You just got played!


 And you recognized him, nice


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

weak x2 both of you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Only a penis lover can recognize another, Sir Penis breath. You just got played!


Nope... everyone here loves me.



Doesn't seem to be the case with you. Matter of fact, you played yourself. You made that comment about bucks avi and now you will never be allowed to chill.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> LOL shit


You ruined yourself, chump.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Who is this everyone you speak of? LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

All the same peeps that have been pimping you out all day...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh yeah, forgot, your other 16 personas. LMAO


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Go read some news.. LMAO


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh and btw stop liking my post


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I only liked it so I can unlike it, you taught me that.

Troll, Boss.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Oh yeah, forgot, your other 16 personas. LMAO


so predictable


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I only liked it so I can unlike it, you taught me that.
> 
> Troll, Boss.


Bitch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I only liked it so I can unlike it, you taught me that.
> 
> Troll, Boss.


Dumb den a hoe


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I had a good teacher.


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This is not a new member. Actual new members are tested, then welcomed.


Is that how it works, I hadn't noticed. There are so few new members, or even "new" old members. 

Appears to me, the trial by fire (for any individual) is primarily for the pleasure of a handfull of aggressive members. 

It would be interesting to be able to somehow tally or understand, the unheard voices, the ones that don't chime in or provide 'likes'. And the ones that leave. I believe a lot of people read the attacks and simply exit the site. It's just a theory {I'm not looking to argue with anyone}. Some are repelled by aggression and others thrive on it. I'm not sure how this forum became so gritty, or why. I think it's more about the phyche of a few. And I do so enjoy how the forum isn't heavily moderated, but the angst and attitude I must skim past to stay.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> *I am new member.*
> 
> I'm not going anywhere.
> You are the only one here with any class and brains. I wish you peace and long life and monster bumper yields.
> Thanks.


No you aren't, unless of course you are using a handmedown account made in Nov 2010, which thenmakes you a sock


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

What hand me down?

Would you like me to respond to you, or just attack more?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Is that how it works, I hadn't noticed. There are so few new members, or even "new" old members.
> 
> Appears to me, the trial by fire (for any individual) is primarily for the pleasure of a handfull of aggressive members.
> 
> It would be interesting to be able to somehow tally or understand, the unheard voices, the ones that don't chime in or provide 'likes'. And the ones that leave. I believe a lot of people read the attacks and simply exit the site. It's just a theory {I'm not looking to argue with anyone}. Some are repelled by aggression and others thrive on it. I'm not sure how this forum became so gritty, or why. I think it's more about the phyche of a few. And I do so enjoy how the forum isn't heavily moderated, but the angst and attitude I must skim past to stay.


You are judging the whole forum by a sub-forum TnT. There are 2 sub forums where it is gritty, TnT and Politics, the rest of the forum and subs is quite benign


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

This account was created within days of certain old forum went down. We all ran to all other sites looking for eachother. I made several accounts here, thcfarmer and others, never posted, just checking things out, and never came back. recently i got these kjatsu and other plants, and checked my way old confirmation emails found rollitup in there from so long ago, i decided to join, and im here now, to make grow shows , friends, help, grow grow grow.

I dont know what u mean hand me down account.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Is that how it works, I hadn't noticed. There are so few new members, or even "new" old members.
> 
> Appears to me, the trial by fire (for any individual) is primarily for the pleasure of a handfull of aggressive members.
> 
> It would be interesting to be able to somehow tally or understand, the unheard voices, the ones that don't chime in or provide 'likes'. And the ones that leave. I believe a lot of people read the attacks and simply exit the site. It's just a theory {I'm not looking to argue with anyone}. Some are repelled by aggression and others thrive on it. I'm not sure how this forum became so gritty, or why. I think it's more about the phyche of a few. And I do so enjoy how the forum isn't heavily moderated, but the angst and attitude I must skim past to stay.


The forum became gritty as a direct result of sock puppet attacks. Some of us sock victims decided to stand up and do something about it. So, are you part of the solution or part of the precipitate?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> What hand me down?
> 
> Would you like me to respond to you, or just attack more?


You said you are "new", your account was made in Nov 2010, which is not even recent. Hence my statement


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dafuq is a Cronz? Sounds like what sent the Amish fucker to the hospital.. hey @justugh you got Cronz bro?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

well my previous post is explanation, i did join long long time ago, never posted and actually left forum life forever, until now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> What hand me down?
> 
> Would you like me to respond to you, or just attack more?


Last night I was rather nice to you, yet today you came in guns blazing. You brought this upon yourself


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I am new.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

So now we are gonna talk like human beings? ok


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I read back in order every post, and no, you and others brought this on to yourselves. Sry if you feelo the opposite. I have no wish for this to continue.

--and now the you are a bitch msgs will come, due to me speaking like this.
it's immature.

and yes, i was immature here, i am not a little kid.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am new.





Johnei said:


> So now we are gonna talk like human beings? ok


Not to a proven liar



> Member Since:
> Nov 28, 2010


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I am not a liar. I hate liars. DESPISE LIARS.

SO FUCK OFF DICK.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am not a liar. I hate liars. DESPISE LIARS.
> 
> SO FUCK OFF DICK.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Here we go again


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I read back in order every post, and no, you and others brought this on to yourselves. Sry if you feelo the opposite. I have no wish for this to continue.
> 
> --and now the you are a bitch msgs will come, due to me speaking like this.
> it's immature.
> ...


I am certain that the story you tell will be more plausible after you editate upon your posts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Is that how it works, I hadn't noticed. There are so few new members, or even "new" old members.
> 
> Appears to me, the trial by fire (for any individual) is primarily for the pleasure of a handfull of aggressive members.
> 
> It would be interesting to be able to somehow tally or understand, the unheard voices, the ones that don't chime in or provide 'likes'. And the ones that leave. I believe a lot of people read the attacks and simply exit the site. It's just a theory {I'm not looking to argue with anyone}. Some are repelled by aggression and others thrive on it. I'm not sure how this forum became so gritty, or why. I think it's more about the phyche of a few. And I do so enjoy how the forum isn't heavily moderated, but the angst and attitude I must skim past to stay.


If you go back and read this you'll notice I also held out an olive branch, as did several of us.
http://rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/page-218#post-13627047

The reason I'm on edge and gritty is because of socks. So tell me on the times we hold out an olive branch and it gets shoved down our throats what are we supposed to do?


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

I acctually have a question!

Who the hell is mainliner???


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Here we go again


Borderline or fast cycling bipolar, place your bets. I'm going with borderline with schizoaffective.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> I acctually have a question!
> 
> Who the hell is mainliner???


It's possible he is you. You may wish to check


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I have learned my lesson; to never fuckin post in this area of the site again, cuz it's filled with shit.
If msgs to me stop, it will end. but lots of you seem to enjoy this shit talk.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I have learned my lesson; to never fuckin post in this area of the site again, cuz it's filled with shit.
> If msgs to me stop, it will end. but lots of you seem to enjoy this shit talk.


Saved against the inevitable renegation


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

here we go again.. applies to you up there starting up again. your brain is definitely disfunctional.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> I acctually have a question!
> 
> Who the hell is mainliner???


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

I do like your cat avatar though


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> I acctually have a question!
> 
> Who the hell is mainliner???


You, dude...


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The forum became gritty as a direct result of sock puppet attacks. Some of us sock victims decided to stand up and do something about it. So, are you part of the solution or part of the precipitate?


Who decides what the solution is? 

I hadn't noticed anyone being victimized by a "sock", but I'll watch more closely. Seems the fear of socks has plenty of others getting a lot of elbows and insults. That's just my observation. Please don't imply a threat If I don't comply with your reasoning, it's not necessary.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah it actually moves gif image, stole it from member on here in some random thread he posted it. was too good to pass up.


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible he is you. You may wish to check


See, but that doesnt answer my question. Really, REALLY not trying to start no shit. Just curious. Also, what are "socks"? 

Just not fimiliar with the lingo or inside jokes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Is that how it works, I hadn't noticed. There are so few new members, or even "new" old members.
> 
> Appears to me, the trial by fire (for any individual) is primarily for the pleasure of a handfull of aggressive members.
> 
> It would be interesting to be able to somehow tally or understand, the unheard voices, the ones that don't chime in or provide 'likes'. And the ones that leave. I believe a lot of people read the attacks and simply exit the site. It's just a theory {I'm not looking to argue with anyone}. Some are repelled by aggression and others thrive on it. I'm not sure how this forum became so gritty, or why. I think it's more about the phyche of a few. And I do so enjoy how the forum isn't heavily moderated, but the angst and attitude I must skim past to stay.


Holy hurt feelings!

Lol! I really enjoy laughing at you and your shitty ass wanna be bunba plants.


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> You, dude...


That dont answer my question.. dude

You just love starting some shit, dont ya?
Simple question.. complicated answer for what reason?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am not a liar. I hate liars. DESPISE LIARS.
> 
> SO FUCK OFF DICK.


Stop lying brah.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> here we go again.. applies to you up there starting up again. your brain is definitely disfunctional.


Dysfunctional, not at all. Old and cranky, yep


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Stop lying brah.


carrot carrot..

I'm not hungry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> I acctually have a question!
> 
> Who the hell is mainliner???


Mainliner is one of many usernames of the same person who was banned a few years ago, and keeps returning as "new" members(socks). Captain Zack is his current incarnation


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Who decides what the solution is?
> 
> I hadn't noticed anyone being victimized by a "sock", but I'll watch more closely. Seems the fear of socks has plenty of others getting a lot of elbows and insults. That's just my observation. Please don't imply a threat If I don't comply with your reasoning, it's not necessary.


Beat it, poindexter.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

I think all of us in this thread are a llittle brain dyfunctional. to be quite honest, me included..lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Yeah it actually moves gif image, stole it from member on here in some random thread he posted it. was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 3968824


Oh, yeah. I remember lokie posting that gif. Love me some lokie...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> That dont answer my question.. dude
> 
> You just love starting some shit, dont ya?
> Simple question.. complicated answer for what reason?


From wiki - A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a *sock*, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person.

See, unless it's your first week on the internet i refuse to believe that anyone is unfamiliar with this lingo common to every forum I've read. Also, no new member comes in to TNT with confidence and guns blazing. That is pure sock, imo, usually the worst ever. Which is mainliner. Which is you...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> carrot carrot..
> 
> I'm not hungry.


Neither are your plants. 

Because you overfed them and burnt them to shit.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

WHAT!!! they're fuckin perfect! not 1 speck of anything.. so stupid bro.. HAHAHAHAHA

plant insults, i love it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Who decides what the solution is?
> 
> I hadn't noticed anyone being victimized by a "sock", but I'll watch more closely. Seems the fear of socks has plenty of others getting a lot of elbows and insults. That's just my observation. Please don't imply a threat If I don't comply with your reasoning, it's not necessary.


I am not implying a threat ... if you can detail where I did so, do that. 

You do need to be a regular here to know who is singing what without the libretto. I am one such, and you are free to disagree with my perceptions. 

However you are giving aid and succor to a warsock. I think you need to know that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I think all of us in this thread are a llittle brain dyfunctional. to be quite honest, me included..lol


We're dysfunctional. 

You're just a douche.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

My plant's roots are bigger than yours.


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Mainliner is one of many usernames of the same person who was banned a few years ago, and keeps returning as "new" members(socks). Captain Zack is his current incarnation


Thank you man, thats kind of what i thought. But all i wanted was a straight answer, which you gave me. Thank you brotha man! Im just here to be in the loop and help people out with their growing problems. 
Happy growing


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Mainliner is one of many usernames of the same person who was banned a few years ago, and keeps returning as "new" members(socks). Captain Zack is his current incarnation


Not only that, but the dude admittedly has created over 200 sock accounts, and they go back as far as 2008! Holy fuck, no wonder we're shell shocked...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> My plant's roots are bigger than yours.


Lol. 

Your plants suck. 


And that's completely untrue. Stop lying you liar.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Thank you man, thats kind of what i thought. But all i wanted was a straight answer, which you gave me. Thank you brotha man! Im just here to be in the loop and help people out with their growing problems.
> Happy growing


You're welcome


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Yeah it actually moves gif image, stole it from member on here in some random thread he posted it. was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 3968824


I missed that large version, thanks


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


>


  
Your turn.


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The reason I'm on edge and gritty is because of socks. So tell me on the times we hold out an olive branch and it gets shoved down our throats what are we supposed to do?


Most new accounts seem to just want to play along. Do we have to poke at everyone first though... People ARE going to react.  If a new member, or "sock", is negative and targeting someone, yes I understand retaliation.

It's mighty cool to see folks extend an olive branch to an unknown. I did notice Singmalt being generous initially. But then the shitfest starts, at times with some merit. And then, everyone piles on. Moderating (or self restraint lol) would fix that from happening but I don't think that's necessarily the solution either. I felt like sharing a few thoughts, maybe I'm too serious or sensitive for this sub-forum. I'm just passing through, it's all your playground.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Post no. 45-70


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> From wiki - A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a *sock*, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person.
> 
> See, unless it's your first week on the internet i refuse to believe that anyone is unfamiliar with this lingo common to every forum I've read. Also, no new member comes in to TNT with confidence and guns blazing. That is pure sock, imo, usually the worst ever. Which is mainliner. Which is you...


Well, thank you for your straight answer, very appreciated

But i think you take this whole forum/internet thing a bit to serious, no?
You can honestly think whatever, my man
Buuut, this is my first week, not on the internet?, but on these forums. The only other times i been on here, was for my past newbie questions, that i types into GOOGLE and RUI pops up. But other than that i never signed up for these websites.
This will be the only time i explain myself to you because i felt as if you mightve deserved it. But after this, if you dont believe me i guess thats on you. I would, however, like to create a cannabis growing relation with not only you but everyone without being accused of something i have no knowledge about.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Most new accounts seem to just want to play along. Do we have to poke at everyone first though... People ARE going to react.  If a new member, or "sock", is negative and targeting someone, yes I understand retaliation.
> 
> It's mighty cool to see folks extend an olive branch to an unknown. I did notice Singmalt being generous initially. But then the shitfest starts, at times with some merit. And then, everyone piles on. Moderating (or self restraint lol) would fix that from happening but I don't think that's necessarily the solution either. I felt like sharing a few thoughts, maybe I'm too serious or sensitive for this sub-forum. I'm just passing through, it's all your playground.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Most new accounts seem to just want to play along. Do we have to poke at everyone first though... People ARE going to react.  If a new member, or "sock", is negative and targeting someone, yes I understand retaliation.
> 
> It's mighty cool to see folks extend an olive branch to an unknown. I did notice Singmalt being generous initially. But then the shitfest starts, at times with some merit. And then, everyone piles on. Moderating (or self restraint lol) would fix that from happening but I don't think that's necessarily the solution either. I felt like sharing a few thoughts, maybe I'm too serious or sensitive for this sub-forum. I'm just passing through, it's all your playground.


This shitfest was started by the supposed shittee. It's all there, for now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Post no. 45-70


LOL

One of my biggest regrets was selling a Ruger #1 in 45-70. Was young and needed money, sigh


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Well, thank you for your straight answer, very appreciated
> 
> But i think you take this whole forum/internet thing a bit to serious, no?
> You can honestly think whatever, my man
> ...


Our local socks have certain stereotyped behaviors. If you do not display those, I will extend you the benefit of the doubt. I was also a dozen-post newb here once ... during a kinder gentler non-socky era.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> 
> One of my biggest regrets was selling a Ruger #1 in 45-70. Was young and needed money, sigh


Oh my! I notice his head made the trophy wall


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Have you never had anything bad happen in your life? Has your life always been perfect? Sometimes shit happens that you have no control over and you lose what meant most to you. This is my new beginning, plants are small and new. Have to start somewhere. You're shit talk on my plants and growing skill are absolutely irrelivant to me because you are so wrong. My only mistake, is falling into your shit talk trap and posting these pics.
> Katsu Bubba 100% is Bubba
> and Chernobyl
> 
> ...


Cool man!

I grew plants like that in high school under my bed. lol

Lemme know if you ever make it to harvest or have "roots bigger than mine" as you said.

Damn. You REALLY suck at this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cool man!
> 
> I grew plants like that in high school under my bed. lol
> 
> ...


I thought the plants looked quite healthy, just young. He obviously stole the pics from a good grower.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I thought the plants looked quite healthy, just young. He obviously stole the pics from a good grower.


Yeah. Thief AND a liar.


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Our local socks have certain stereotyped behaviors. If you do not display those, I will extend you the benefit of the doubt. I was also a dozen-post newb here once ... during a kinder gentler non-socky era.


And im just that, i just thought posting on here was apart of it, ya know. But if its gonna give me a bad name, ill find out my limits and stay behind it. Not trying to create no enemies.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Idiot. Goodbye. I am becoming more stupid by the minute reading you. For Fuck Sakes.


You keep saying "goodbye"

but you still haven't left with your tail between your legs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3968838 View attachment 3968839
> Your turn.


You bring it like you talk it..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> And im just that, i just thought posting on here was apart of it, ya know. But if its gonna give me a bad name, ill find out my limits and stay behind it. Not trying to create no enemies.


Dude, if you're not a sock, you are MORE than welcome to stay.

You have to understand though, we've been through mainliner hell.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. Thief AND a liar.


Lacks originality as well, the addlepated ninniehammer


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am not implying a threat ... if you can detail where I did so, do that.
> 
> You do need to be a regular here to know who is singing what without the libretto. I am one such, and you are free to disagree with my perceptions.
> 
> However you are giving aid and succor to a warsock. I think you need to know that.


Warsock, ha I like that term.

When you asked me if I was part of the problem, or the solution, that sounded much like the cliche- it's my way or the hiway. Maybe it wasn't a veiled threat. I'll observe if your self-proclaimed solution is effective. You seem to believe "the solution" is more than an excuse to scuffle with noobs.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Goodbye.
> 
> Yeah I used to love calling people on thayt also, when they keep saying goodbye, yeah.. It's so witty.


When you come back, ask nicely and I'll give you some growing tips.


You could use em.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> And im just that, i just thought posting on here was apart of it, ya know. But if its gonna give me a bad name, ill find out my limits and stay behind it. Not trying to create no enemies.


Bob said it perfectly above. We like new folks here ... but get gunshy around certain styles. So far so good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Warsock, ha I like that term.
> 
> When you asked me if I was part of the problem, or the solution, that sounded much like the cliche- it's my way or the hiway. Maybe it wasn't a veiled threat. I'll observe if your self-proclaimed solution is effective. You seem to believe "the solution" is more than an excuse to scuffle with noobs.


Thank you for that; i intended no threat ... testing my solution for function is the scientific method. I tip my hat. 

Also, is an account open since 2010 a noob? By what measure?


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> ~snip~
> 
> But i think you take this whole forum/internet thing a bit to serious, no?
> ~snip~
> *This will be the only time i explain myself* to you because i felt as if you mightve deserved it. But after this, if you dont believe me i guess thats on you. ~snip~


That sounds serious.

This is TNT. Now that you are aware of the no holes bared rules jump in and play or just
slowly back away.








P.S.

How many dix fit in your mouth?


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Dude, if you're not a sock, you are MORE than welcome to stay.
> 
> You have to understand though, we've been through mainliner hell.


I definitely get that, %100
But you also have to understand where im coming from aswell
But thanks for the polite reply, my man


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3968863
> 
> Any more questions?


Lol


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Also, is an account open since 2010 a noob? By what measure?


Yes. If someone had an inactive account for a long time and then finally shows up to participate. I wouldn't call that person a liar for saying they are new. Semantics become a trap.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> And im just that, i just thought posting on here was apart of it, ya know. But if its gonna give me a bad name, ill find out my limits and stay behind it. Not trying to create no enemies.


Relax. If TnT isn't your thing, RIU is a large forum, you'll get comfy somewhere in RIU


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Relax. If TnT isn't your thing, RIU is a large forum, you'll get comfy somewhere in RIU


Cool, all i needed to know
See ya in other posts, my man


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Cool, all i needed to know
> See ya in other posts, my man


Most of us in TnT are older (not all) and vet growers, we all went through the grow forums, just got tired of answering the same stuff over and over; but like it on RIU. Perhaps in a few months you'll come back to TnT


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Cool, all i needed to know
> See ya in other posts, my man


The grow forums are great.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Yes. If someone had an inactive account for a long time and then finally shows up to participate. I wouldn't call that person a liar for saying they are new. Semantics become a trap.


 I agree that that by itself is not conclusive. It is worth considering though that "mainliner", the other leading sock spawner, has admitted to making many accounts over the years. Thus a newb with an old account deserves scrutiny. Scrutiny is not condemnation; notice my interactions with Dr. Botany in the same interval.

My response to this "new" user comes from my noticing some unique tells used by a known liar and general-duty scumbag who posts here under another username. 

I am calling Johnei a liar because I have watched him lie, today, in just the one account.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol


This guy is good for laughs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3968863
> 
> Any more questions?


LOL just a tad bit defensive eh?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Well, thank you for your straight answer, very appreciated
> 
> But i think you take this whole forum/internet thing a bit to serious, no?
> You can honestly think whatever, my man
> ...



I accused you of being mainy in another thread in the last 48 hours. I was just looking for your first posts in TNT that indicated that mainy style, but the thread was deleted. Both your posts and my accusation. Since I cannot empirically show my evidence at this time, I'll be cool and give you a pass. I'm watching you, though, doctor. Hope I'm wrong, but that rarely happens. Carry on for now...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

@Dr.Botany one more bit of advice: stay out of politics, it's as bloody if not moreso than TnT


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3968863
> 
> Any more questions?


What's your mom gonna do if she finds that plant?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I
> I am calling Johnei a liar because I have watched him lie, today, in just the one account.


You are incorrect. I have not llied once. Too ignorant to admit when you're wrong.

The post you are thinking to look at now and quote, because I know which one, look who I was speakling to, dumbass.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> You are incorrect. I have not llied once. Too ignorant to admit when you're wrong.
> 
> The post you are thinking to look at now and quote, because I know which one, look who I was speakling to, dumbass.


Still waiting on that root shot playboi.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL just a tad bit defensive eh?


I plan to stay here. Would you not also defend if somebody calling you liar. But look at you, you will not retract your statements that I stoles those pics. You are the true piece of shit here.

edit is me adding a:
you
before you cry.


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I accused you of being mainy in another thread in the last 48 hours. I was just looking for your first posts in TNT that indicated that mainy style, but the thread was deleted. Both your posts and my accusation. Since I cannot empirically show my evidence at this time, I'll be cool and give you a pass. I'm watching you, though, doctor. Hope I'm wrong, but that rarely happens. Carry on for now...


You must've read the whole thing wrong then
I know exactly what your talking about. But that was my attempt to become apart of this whole thing and people took everything i said very wrong. BUT now i know what to say and what not to say. You can watch me all you want but your gonna find out that your accusations were very wrong and that im just here to give advice. I hope that you watching me does prove you wrong because im not here to "mainliner" 
I have seen your advice that you give people and i hope we can get past this and work together to help other people with growing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Have you never had anything bad happen in your life? Has your life always been perfect? Sometimes shit happens that you have no control over and you lose what meant most to you. This is my new beginning, plants are small and new. Have to start somewhere. ~snip~



Prison?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Prison?


No I never dropped the soap...

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I plan to stay here. Would you not also defend if somebody calling you liar. But look at you, you will not retract your statements that I stoles those pics. You are the true piece of shit here.
> 
> edit is me adding a:
> you
> before you cry.


Do you normally stick around places you aren't wanted/liked?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> You are incorrect. I have not llied once. Too ignorant to admit when you're wrong.
> 
> The post you are thinking to look at now and quote, because I know which one, look who I was speakling to, dumbass.





Johnei said:


> I am new.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Of course I'm that guy that shows up at the party that you didn't invite and when you see you're like.. OHHH FUCK who invited this guy.... but then you notice behind him those 2 fine bitches, and let him in anyway, while your bud parks his lambo. You got it.


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Most of us in TnT are older (not all) and vet growers, we all went through the grow forums, just got tired of answering the same stuff over and over; but like it on RIU. Perhaps in a few months you'll come back to TnT


I have one more question man, and it might be a dumb one. But i am unclear of what TNT is?
I have been growing for many many years and know what im doing for sure. Not saying i know everthing but thats why im here, to possibly find some things that ive never heard of or used before.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> I have one more question man, and it might be a dumb one. But i am unclear of what TNT is?
> I have been growing for many many years and know what im doing for sure. Not saying i know everthing but thats why im here, to possibly find some things that ive never heard of or used before.


The section you're in is called toke n talk aka TnT


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Do you normally stick around places you aren't wanted/liked?


That's probably the only option.
Based on his toxic personality, it's unlikely that anyone would hang out with him voluntarily...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Of course I'm that guy that shows up at the party that you didn't invite and when you see you're like.. OHHH FUCK who invited this guy.... but then you notice behind him those 2 fine bitches, and let him in anyway, while your bud parks his lambo. You got it.


Stfu you got one single tiny ass plant. You're a joke buddy.


Fucking loser


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @Dr.Botany one more bit of advice: stay out of politics, it's as bloody if not moreso than TnT


Okay, not really into politics anyways. Im here for the grow posts. 
Thanks for all the advice though, my man


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Cannabineer...
I joined in 2010, looked around, never came back. Are you with me? or are you too dumb because you eat GMO corn all day. Now I decided to use this old ass account that I had made, and NEVER used. I am new here. I am not new to growing, or forum life.

Believe or not.
This is last time I will be addressing this matter. You are a fucking lier, ecause you are lieing right now.
Your statement I am a lier, just proves your ignoranace.. carry on.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @Dr.Botany one more bit of advice: stay out of politics, it's as bloody if not moreso than TnT



It's way worse than TNT imho. I pretty much refuse to go in there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> I have one more question man, and it might be a dumb one. But i am unclear of what TNT is?
> I have been growing for many many years and know what im doing for sure. Not saying i know everthing but thats why im here, to possibly find some things that ive never heard of or used before.


Everyone here flushes their plants with mountain dew. 
But only on Tuesdays. 
When the moon is full. 

What's your secret?


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He obviously stole the pics from a good grower.


Even though I know you made that up and then were proven to be wrong, I won't call you a liar. You're just an instigator looking for attention and people's negative reactions. Thankfully that's not your m.o. all the time. 

You guys are the brat pack. Sometimes I manage to laugh with you though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> I have one more question man, and it might be a dumb one. But i am unclear of what TNT is?
> I have been growing for many many years and know what im doing for sure. Not saying i know everthing but thats why im here, to possibly find some things that ive never heard of or used before.


This sub-forum: Tolk and Talk


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stfu you got one single tiny ass plant. You're a joke buddy.
> 
> 
> Fucking loser


Anger issues buddy. Take some manuka honey.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Anger issues buddy. Take some manuka honey.


Nah man I just see the fake in you.

Talking about 2 fine chicks and a Lamborghini. Pfffffff but you can only afford to grow a micro plant.

Get the Fuck outta here


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's way worse than TNT imho. I pretty much refuse to go in there.


I go there once in awhile when it's slow here; but I also like gladiatorial games -shrug-


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I am new.





Johnei said:


> Cannabineer...
> 
> I joined in 2010, looked around, never came back. Are you with me? or are you too dumb because you eat GMO corn all day. Now I decided to use this old ass account that I had made, and NEVER used. I am new here. I am not new to growing, or forum life.
> 
> ...


I am not a lier, nor am I lieing right now.

Nor am I lying. 

You are the sock of a well-known luser. 

You are salting your replies with tells. You haven't practiced your lieing well in this account or the other(s).


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This sub-forum: Tolk and Talk


I shouldve put two and two together haha, my bad. But ill be back soon on a better note, ya?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Even though I know you made that up and then were proven to be wrong, I won't call you a liar. You're just an instigator looking for attention and people's negative reactions. Thankfully that's not your m.o. all the time.
> 
> You guys are the brat pack. Sometimes I manage to laugh with you though.


Call me whatever you wish. You admitted you do not hang around here and you have zero clue who I am. Speaking of attention whoring.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am not a lier, nor am I lieing right now.
> 
> Nor am I lying.
> 
> ...


I swear to the weed gods, you are wrong.


I really have to leave this section of the site.. holy fuck already.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> ..or I can only afford to show a micro plant. That's cool.


Pathetic


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah man I just see the fake in you.
> 
> Talking about 2 fine chicks and a Lamborghini. Pfffffff but *you can only afford yo grow a micro plant.
> *
> Get the Fuck outta here


His micro plant matches his micro penis. 
Tiny little penis. 
Like a mini mushroom with no stem.  

On the bright side, he doesn't have VD. 
Gotta have sex to get that...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's way worse than TNT imho. I pretty much refuse to go in there.


I've followed threads that were moved from here to, ouch!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I go there once in awhile when it's slow here; but I also like gladiatorial games -shrug-


LOL yeah you would! That's why I worry about the mining of your perimeter.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

If we're being real.


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Everyone here flushes their plants with mountain dew.
> But only on Tuesdays.
> When the moon is full.
> 
> What's your secret?


Dont know what that means, my man


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I swear to the weed gods, you are wrong.
> 
> 
> I really have to leave this section of the site.. holy fuck already.


The weed gods are planning their response to this hubris. Gird your liver.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Actually I have had cancer and cured it with learning about herbs and organics. This is why I am who I am today.
> I was suppose to be dead, they told me.


Those glio's are rough. I understand now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Dont know what that means, my man


Which part(s)?

Flush
Moon
Mountain Dew
Tuesday


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

and smoking organic herb packed with real magical compounds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Dont know what that means, my man


sarcasm; tongue in cheek; irony; old fashioned bs; etc


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah man I just see the fake in you.
> 
> Talking about 2 fine chicks and a Lamborghini. Pfffffff but you can only afford yo grow a micro plant.
> 
> Get the Fuck outta here


2 fine chics and a lambo.. sounds like David Kratos..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> sarcasm; tongue in cheek; irony; old fashioned bs; etc


He is much too serious for TnT...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> 2 fine chics and a lambo.. sounds like David Kratos..


Soon we will hear the Aventador talk! It is just a matter of time or maybe not, this feels like someone else.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> and smoking organic herb packed with real magical compounds.


Did the herbs tell you that also?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> He is much too serious for TnT...


Literal can be painful here, sort of a square peg round hole dilemma


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Soon we will hear the A-Mentador talk! It is just a matter of time or maybe not, this feels like someone else.


fify


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> He is much too serious for TnT...


No i just dont want to be labeled again for saying something that might piss you off, ya know?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Did the herbs tell you that also?


C'mon we should give him a pass. After all he learned about herbs and it cured his cancer.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Dont know what that means, my man


All the top growers do it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> He is much too serious for TnT...


He's young and somewhat literal. I sense wit and glibness lurking in the background; after he spreads his wings he fly back and be fine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> and smoking organic herb packed with real magical compounds.


Chong herb. 
(Dog shit, Labrador strain.)


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> sarcasm; tongue in cheek; irony; old fashioned bs; etc


Thanks for walking me through, kinda getting the jist of how this works


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Manukla Honey, mediteranean oreganoi oil, cats claw, hemp seed, low sugar, low junk food, 0 fast food. siberian ginseng, gotu kola, pycnogenol


And 1 liver transplant


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> No i just dont want to be labeled again for saying something that might piss you off, ya know?


Nobody worries about pissing me off. 
This is TnT, man!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> And 1 liver transplant


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> and I can cure you too, if ever in need. I am helper, healer.
> god forbid of course... knock knock knock


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> and I can cure you too, if ever in need. I am helper, healer.
> god forbid of course... knock knock knock


Who knew, what medical school did you go to?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nobody worries about pissing me off.
> This is TnT, man!


LOL I thought we got bonus points if we did, am I wrong?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> exactly, doctor talk.
> 
> they will not help you. they will just sell you antibiotics that will kill you and keep you on meds for life never cure.
> 
> anyways....





Johnei said:


> Doctors actually, don't know anything. They just give you what that little pamphlet from the big Pharm gave them that month to push new med on patients for testing.


I get the feeling you never met a surgeon. Yeah all those years of chemistry, physics, biology don't count for shit!


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nobody worries about pissing me off.
> This is TnT, man!


Ahhh, gotcha!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Ahhh, gotcha!


once you get some posts in and fuck around with other sections youll understand us more lol. most of us here spent a good long while in the grow areas before even venturing into tnt. once i got bored of answering people's questions about the sex of their 3 day old seedling and how much their 2 week cfl grow will yield i eventually started to look into more sections. now i mostly stay in tnt and politics. politics because its just absolutely brutal over there


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> You sound defensive. Thank you for providing permission. I didn't "admit" what you claim and never used the word, whore. I said, I'm passing thru.
> 
> Brat (pack) is very apropos for your group, obviously for some individuals more than others. Just speaking my mind, attempting to be fair, no need to start swearing.


Man I've never had a problem with you. I also understand that some members are more mellow/chill and don't like the gang mentality around here. It's cool, but if you already know how these assholes are, then why engage?

Ijs man. You have been around long enough to know that once the hounds turn on you it's rough.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I have, on the table opened up from attack, actually.
> 
> Surgeons do serve a purpose and are usually good at what they do, I'm talking about family doctors, specialists for eye pain, arthritis blah blah etc etc.
> surgeons are only doctor there is, when emergency happens you need them, everything else is bullshuit know nothing idiots. PRACTICING on you like a gunie pig.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Who knew, what medical school did you go to?


Captain Crunch University
($5 + 3 box tops, decoder ring is extra)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> and I can cure you too, if ever in need. I am helper, healer.
> god forbid of course... knock knock knock


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2017)

when @Gary Goodson meets a new member


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> when @Gary Goodson meets a new member


Oh god, that's some funny shit! 
Nobody abuses noobs like Gary...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> when @Gary Goodson meets a new member


Howling!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> when @Gary Goodson meets a new member


Lmao!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh god, that's some funny shit!
> Nobody abuses noobs like Gary...


Thanks

I try


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jun 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> once you get some posts in and fuck around with other sections youll understand us more lol. most of us here spent a good long while in the grow areas before even venturing into tnt. once i got bored of answering people's questions about the sex of their 3 day old seedling and how much their 2 week cfl grow will yield i eventually started to look into more sections. now i mostly stay in tnt and politics. politics because its just absolutely brutal over there


Ive noticed that this post is full of in house jokes that only OMs of this webite really know about, but im not really looking to leave it. But i feel ya my man, ive been answering alot of those very questions. im glad to do it, and help em out but it gets alittle redundant and thats why i slipped my ass in this post.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I get the feeling you never met a surgeon. Yeah all those years of chemistry, physics, biology don't count for shit!


You know I'm not here to argue but I work at a hospital and most of the doctors are full of themselves and think they know more than they do just cuz they got a big degree.. instead of listening they like to tell you what they think. 

True story; I have asthma and have my whole life. I had just moved to Florida and didn't know anyone or anything, well I went to Dr cuz my asthma was acting up and I needed an inhaler. Doc says " you are trying to get drugs from me" here is some cough syrup.. dafuq ,I didn't even have a cough. So my ex wife goes to see same Dr to get pills, purposely, says she can't sleep. Leaves with 4scripts one being Xanax.. lmao!!! Fast forward bout 12yrs, now his picture is on the wall at work under "legendary caregivers" smh.. knowing what I know now, I wouldn't let him put a bandaid on me..

Oh, I had to leave the Dr office and go to ER to get what I knew I needed.. I know we need them and some are good but a lot of them are only book smart and don't have a clue..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You know I'm not here to argue but I work at a hospital and most of the doctors are full of themselves and think they know more than they do just cuz they got a big degree.. instead of listening they like to tell you what they think.
> 
> True story; I have asthma and have my whole life. I had just moved to Florida and didn't know anyone or anything, well I went to Dr cuz my asthma was acting up and I needed an inhaler. Doc says " you are trying to get drugs from me" here is some cough syrup.. dafuq ,I didn't even have a cough. So my ex wife goes to see same Dr to get pills, purposely, says she can't sleep. Leaves with 4scripts one being Xanax.. lmao!!! Fast forward bout 12yrs, now his picture is on the wall at work under "legendary caregivers" smh.. knowing what I know now, I wouldn't let him put a bandaid on me..
> 
> Oh, I had to leave the Dr office and go to ER to get what I knew I needed.. I know we need them and some are good but a lot of them are only book smart and don't have a clue..


Jerry you can argue with me anytime you want  I do not mind you and I know you are not a troll and I agree, family physicians can be an issue. Their residency only lasts 3 years and someone has to graduate at the bottom of the med school class. But you don't get matched with the plum surgical residencies unless you graduated toward the top of the class.

I've met some really good pulmonologists, that's where you need to be to treat your asthma hun. Find a good one before you need one is usually the best answer for dealing with asthma which is a terrible life long condition.
hugs,
Annie


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You know I'm not here to argue but I work at a hospital and most of the doctors are full of themselves and think they know more than they do just cuz they got a big degree.. instead of listening they like to tell you what they think.
> 
> True story; I have asthma and have my whole life. I had just moved to Florida and didn't know anyone or anything, well I went to Dr cuz my asthma was acting up and I needed an inhaler. Doc says " you are trying to get drugs from me" here is some cough syrup.. dafuq ,I didn't even have a cough. So my ex wife goes to see same Dr to get pills, purposely, says she can't sleep. Leaves with 4scripts one being Xanax.. lmao!!! Fast forward bout 12yrs, now his picture is on the wall at work under "legendary caregivers" smh.. knowing what I know now, I wouldn't let him put a bandaid on me..
> 
> Oh, I had to leave the Dr office and go to ER to get what I knew I needed.. I know we need them and some are good but a lot of them are only book smart and don't have a clue..


Lol Florida is the pill state.. I don't like em.. never have. When I had an infected abcess I told a dr my face was hurting like crazy. He offered me 30mg Percocets.. I told him no just give me fucking antibiotics lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Jerry you can argue with me anytime you want  I do not mind you and I know you are not a troll and I agree, family physicians can be an issue. Their residency only lasts 3 years and someone has to graduate at the bottom of the med school class. But you don't get matched with the plum surgical residencies unless you graduated toward the top of the class.
> 
> I've met some really good pulmonologists, that's where you need to be to treat your asthma hun. Find a good one before you need one is usually the best answer for dealing with asthma which is a terrible life long condition.
> hugs,
> Annie


Thanks Annie. I'm way better now then when I was a kid, I used to be on everything they could think of. I used to shake so bad I couldn't write in school. (From meds) now I don't take anything, just need a rescue inhaler sometimes.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol Florida is the pill state.. I don't like em.. never have. When I had an infected abcess I told a dr my face was hurting like crazy. He offered me 30mg Percocets.. I told him no just give me fucking antibiotics lol


Agreed, she has graduated to opioids.. "pill mills" used to be on every corner but they have cracked down pretty hard on them and now it's harder to get a script.. idk I don't fuck with them.


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Are you done?
> 
> Some of us want to behave badly, and you are harshing our buzz.


Ha. Point taken


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Thanks for walking me through, kinda getting the jist of how this works


Everything is a joke in here.

Usually a very immature joke. About moms, penises, moms WITH penises etc.

The only people who get their feelings hurt are folks that take themselves too seriously.

Example: I still remember gary asking me how many dix I can fit in my mouth.

My answer: Mr. Goodson, how can you expect me to answer a question with such a grey area? I need details. Are the penises really skinny, like a pencil? or are we talkin a coke-can-cock? Are the penises flaccid or raging? Half-chub? Are the veins big or small? I need details!

pencil sized I can do like 19. Coke can dongs I can get like, 2... Maybe 3 if I'm drunk.

We've been blowing each other ever since.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Man I've never had a problem with you. I also understand that some members are more mellow/chill and don't like the gang mentality around here. It's cool, but if you already know how these assholes are, then why engage?
> 
> Ijs man. You have been around long enough to know that once the hounds turn on you it's rough.
> View attachment 3968901


Pretty sure I've already turned on him. IJS


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Example: I still remember gary asking me how many dix I can fit in my mouth.
> pencil sized I can do like 19. Coke can dongs I can get like, 2... Maybe 3 if I'm drunk.


Amatuer.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Everything is a joke in here.
> 
> Usually a very immature joke. About moms, penises, moms WITH penises etc.
> 
> ...


Lmao 


Bob Zmuda said:


> Pretty sure I've already turned on him. IJS


Lmao


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Amatuer.


I'm working on it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> You're good man, do you homie. But there is one thing that a lot of people don't know or understand. The so called wolf pack/brat pack or whatever they call us, we all actually know each other and are friends. They know my family and kids and shit and I know theirs. We hang out on Tinychat most weekends and have got really close. So it's not just us ganging up just to be a "clique" or anything. Sometimes I'm defending my actual friends.


my *parents *know @Gary Goodson @curious2garden @srh88 lol

Fact.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> my *parents *know @Gary Goodson @curious2garden @srh88 lol
> 
> Fact.


Gary's mom and kid flicked me off lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Grilling some carne Asada tacos. 

@Gary Goodson you know I be using hardwood lump charcoal like the real vatos do. Odelay.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3968947
> Grilling some carne Asada tacos.
> 
> @Gary Goodson you know I be using hardwood lump charcoal like the real vatos do. Odelay.


The spatula and fork on the tree doe. That's real gangsta!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2017)

@.nobody. 

I hate to bother you brother, but holy fuck!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been at Phil's all day. I'm walking down the hall and see this

And I'm like wtf but I didn't say anything. Then we go outside and I see this


They have wild raccoons and they feed them lol


He said it was either feed them or they get into the garbage.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've been at Phil's all day. I'm walking down the hall and see this
> View attachment 3968986
> And I'm like wtf but I didn't say anything. Then we go outside and I see this
> View attachment 3968989
> ...


Phil would.


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> If we're being real.


goodnight johnny. don't let that battalion of trolls get ya down.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 28, 2017)

UncleB you're too late.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnei said:


> UncleB you're too late.


Newbie but you know who uncle buck is LOL


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and he outted ovo as a fuckwit sympathizer


Conform. Obey. 

I'm about being compassionate, to EVERYONE.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Conform. Obey.
> 
> I'm about being compassionate, to EVERYONE.


Except me, or gary or bob or cn or anyone else your troll insulted.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Except me, or gary or bob or cn or anyone else your troll insulted.


That's not true. I appreciate you, canna and gary. bob generally won't get a response from me when he's a juvenile maniac, he can do better, but I still have compassion for him.

I don't want to pick sides, I've never understood that mentality. Seems like an excuse to fight someone, anyone. It would be much easier to accept new people and see how they flourish over time imho.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your Mom was compassionate to my penis last night.


that would be funny, if i was 14 years old.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> That's not true. I appreciate you, canna and gary. bob generally won't get a response from me when he's a juvenile maniac, he can do better, but I still have compassion for him.
> 
> I don't want to pick sides, I've never understood that mentality. Seems like an excuse to fight someone, anyone. It would be much easier to accept new people and see how they flourish over time imho.






@Bob Zmuda banjo for you babe


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @Bob Zmuda banjo for you babe


sweet music to my ears


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> https://www.valleyangermanagement.com


If you knew the FIRST thing about me, you'd know i'm laughing/smiling so hard right now.

Looks like some displacement to me.

Tell us, why are YOU so upset/angry


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

@curious2garden 
this has been a really fun couple of weeks


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @curious2garden
> this has been a really fun couple of weeks


Indeed!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You know I'm not here to argue but I work at a hospital and most of the doctors are full of themselves and think they know more than they do just cuz they got a big degree.. instead of listening they like to tell you what they think.
> 
> True story; I have asthma and have my whole life. I had just moved to Florida and didn't know anyone or anything, well I went to Dr cuz my asthma was acting up and I needed an inhaler. Doc says " you are trying to get drugs from me" here is some cough syrup.. dafuq ,I didn't even have a cough. So my ex wife goes to see same Dr to get pills, purposely, says she can't sleep. Leaves with 4scripts one being Xanax.. lmao!!! Fast forward bout 12yrs, now his picture is on the wall at work under "legendary caregivers" smh.. knowing what I know now, I wouldn't let him put a bandaid on me..
> 
> Oh, I had to leave the Dr office and go to ER to get what I knew I needed.. I know we need them and some are good but a lot of them are only book smart and don't have a clue..


There are good doctors and bad doctors. When my primary care physician decided to specialize in sports medicine, it was time for me to find a new doctor. I fired two of them after a single appointment. Ended up having my old doc pull some strings to get me the MD I've got now. He wasn't taking new patients, so it took a little magic to make that happen...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you knew the FIRST thing about me, you'd know i'm laughing/smiling so hard right now.
> 
> Looks like some displacement to me.
> 
> Tell us, why are YOU so upset/angry


Boy I missed some good clean fun last night. I have no inclination to buy one of those spinny hand-fidget toys currently on every gas station counter. My anger management tools post on this forum.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you believe in Jeebus?


No room in there next to his ego. That cranium is marked OCCUPANCY: 1 by the fire warden


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2017)

So I've been out of smoke for 3 days, cuz I smoke way more than I can grow. I don't harvest lbs like most of you. Yet.. lol.. anyway this guy told me $40 for 1.3 of "mids" lmfao.. so needless to say, Im still out  I used to be plugged in but now I'm in the dark..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So I've been out of smoke for 3 days, cuz I smoke way more than I can grow. I don't harvest lbs like most of you. Yet.. lol.. anyway this guy told me $40 for 1.3 of "mids" lmfao.. so needless to say, Im still out  I used to be plugged in but now I'm in the dark..


He probably sprayed it with Round Up  think of the nice tolerance break and how you will smoke so much less and get much higher.
Wish you were closer!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He probably sprayed it with Round Up  think of the nice tolerance break and how you will smoke so much less and get much higher.
> Wish you were closer!


I don't believe in tolerance breaks..lol


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you believe in Jeebus?


Yes I believe in Jesus Quintana


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> Yes I believe in Jesus Quintana


I believed in Jesus Alou.

Felipe and Matty were pretty good too, one time they were all in the same outfield for a few innings for the Giants.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> Yes I believe in Jesus Quintana


Do you believe in my penis?

It died for your sins.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Do you believe in my penis?
> 
> It died for your sins.


Dead Dick Zmuda. The guy is a legend.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Do you believe in my penis?
> 
> It died for your sins.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> Dead Dick Zmuda. The guy is a legend.


It got ressurected as your lord and savior on Easter. 

Don't you know anything mainliner?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2017)

lol @ the Crotchifixion


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2017)

Baby thread was deleted and I just responded to @dannyboy602 about solar activity before he could read it. 

Maybe I'll make my own thread.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2017)

Baby thread? Did I miss some more epic RIU fuckery?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Baby thread was deleted and I just responded to @dannyboy602 about solar activity before he could read it.
> 
> Maybe I'll make my own thread.


Dang, I had just discovered that thread...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

I wonder who is actually deleting threads, and why. 
Is it the entire mod posse, or just a rogue with a stick up their butt?


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Baby thread? Did I miss some more epic RIU fuckery?


Yeah, that trippy hippie dude made a shitty babies thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah, that trippy hippie dude made a shitty babies thread.


That dumbass likes to post controversial shit, then he runs away to watch the show. 
Like a serial arsonist, only he uses stupidity to light fires.

Definitely a sock.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah, that trippy hippie dude made a shitty babies thread.


Oh now I remember. Shame. I believe (after @curious2garden brought the matter to my attention) admin would serve this site better by leaving such threads up ...

perhaps locked and with a terminal post from the closing admin or mod detailing how, where and by how much the posts that got it closed violate our currently nebulous TOU.

But deleting the thread discriminates in favor of the jackasses.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2017)

I have at least 2 families or red tailed hawks around me. One just grabbed a rabbit out of my yard, about ten feet from the window I'm sitting by. I heard some commotion and flapping wings, saw it take it up into a tree, it sounded like a baby screaming, for about 30 seconds, then nothing. Hopefully they grab some more, rabbits are getting out of hand around here. Really wish the hawks would eat the stupid chipmunk, there's like a thousand in my yard, I keep twisting my ankles in their fucking holes. I need to get another tin of pellets and a case of colds ones and do some exterminating.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> lol @ the Crotchifixion


Any day you have an excuse to google "dick on a cross" is a good day


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Any day you have an excuse to google "dick on a cross" is a good day


LOL


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Any day you have an excuse to google "dick on a cross" is a good day


I have to remember to clean the search history when I use my roommates tablet. I was questioned once about some of the dick related searches I've made looking for funny pics. They're usually bizarre searches too,

Marching dicks
Flying dicks
Fighting dicks 
Funny floppy dicks
Potato dicks

Shit like that. I just brushed it off, so he didn't know what to think, lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah, that trippy hippie dude made a shitty babies thread.


Dude made the thread then never came back..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2017)

So apparently yesterday was our cats birthday and our daughter did this..


 Brownies are always a good idea..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So apparently yesterday was our cats birthday and our daughter did this..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969781 Brownies are always a good idea..


LOL wonder how much the cat could eat before keeling over dead  Watch that kid of yours she has subtlety


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2017)

My boy just called and his wife is a travel nurse, so they travel. Lol. He said , dude I'm at a dispensary in Denver"!! He's happy as a kid in a candy store.. a 54yr old one 
No experience which anything like that. Smoker but of course not legal here.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Oh now I remember. Shame. I believe (after @curious2garden brought the matter to my attention) admin would serve this site better by leaving such threads up ...
> 
> perhaps locked and with a terminal post from the closing admin or mod detailing how, where and by how much the posts that got it closed violate our currently nebulous TOU.
> 
> But deleting the thread discriminates in favor of the jackasses.


It's just too much to clean up


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder who is actually deleting threads, and why.
> Is it the entire mod posse, or just a rogue with a stick up their butt?


No stick up my butt just deleting shit against tos 
Sorry you got a problem
You seem to have lots


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> No stick up my butt just deleting shit against tos
> Sorry you got a problem
> *You seem to have lots*


Ditto.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> It's just too much to clean up


 No prob, I remember having broom&pan duty. It's a thankless job and I am impressed by your dedication.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> No prob, I remember having broom&pan duty. It's a thankless job and I am impressed by your dedication.


Oh Lord I am so tempted


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> No prob, I remember having broom&pan duty. It's a thankless job and I am impressed by your dedication.


eh, someones gotta do it, i dont mind i dont do much anymore
got my hands full


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> eh, someones gotta do it, i dont mind i dont do much anymore
> got my hands full


whyd you ban bob zmuda? out of all the crazy shit that goes on here you ban one of our funniest and best growers? all the socks and all the shit that goes on and he goes.. thats fucked up


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> whyd you ban bob zmuda? out of all the crazy shit that goes on here you ban one of our funniest and best growers? all the socks and all the shit that goes on and he goes.. thats fucked up


he got banned?


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> whyd you ban bob zmuda? out of all the crazy shit that goes on here you ban one of our funniest and best growers? all the socks and all the shit that goes on and he goes.. thats fucked up


hes not banned hes on time out for telling someone to go fuck themselves and commit suicide and all the dumbass shit she constantly does which breaks the rules almost everytime heposts


why do you people get confused with someone constantly clearly breaks rules every single day and gets put on time out mode
i dont get it. fuck ,you shoudlnt even have to ask anymore. its always reoccurant names

put a comma cause it seemed like i said fuck you, when i meant fuck,..pause you shouldnty


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> he got banned?


ya thats what he told me


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

whats fucked up is someone purposefully knows they break the rules continue to do it and than cry woe is fucking me when they get in trouble

my god heres a fucking grand idea, stop breaking the fucking rules.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> hes not banned hes on time out for telling someone to go fuck themselves and commit suicide and all the dumbass shit she constantly does which breaks the rules almost everytime heposts
> 
> 
> why do you people get confused with someone constantly clearly breaks rules every single day and gets put on time out mode
> i dont get it. fuck you shoudlnt even have to ask anymore. its always reoccurant names


oooh he thinks hes banned... gotcha.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> oooh he thinks hes banned... gotcha.


nah . he just has stacked up warning points cause hes like that


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> my god heres a fucking grand idea, stop breaking the fucking rules.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

Bobby got turtled? No more boobs and sushi for a month???!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Bobby got turtled?


yes turtled notbanned


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Bobby got turtled? No more boobs and sushi for a month???!!!


Looks that way but at least he's amongst the living


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

banned on the left not banned on the right
only mods can see this.
enjoy. hes not banned


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Looks that way but at least he's amongst the living


@Bob Zmuda will surveeve!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Bob Zmuda will surveeve!


LOL


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


@Blue Wizard found that song and showed us.. dont remember if you were there or not that night


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> hes not banned hes on time out for telling someone to go fuck themselves and commit suicide and all the dumbass shit she constantly does which breaks the rules almost everytime heposts
> 
> 
> why do you people get confused with someone constantly clearly breaks rules every single day and gets put on time out mode
> ...


It would be nice if there was some degree of consistency. 
I know who you are talking about. How many people do you think have told him to kill himself? A few even gave instructions on how to do it. 
But BobZ got turtled because he picked the wrong day???
That ain't right.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Blue Wizard found that song and showed us.. dont remember if you were there or not that night


Yup  qw's night too, that devolved quickly LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> banned on the left not banned on the right
> only mods can see this.
> enjoy. hes not banned
> View attachment 3970072


So one more incarnation of Mainliner is banned, the revenant


----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It would be nice if there was some degree of consistency.
> I know who you are talking about. How many people do you think have told him to kill himself? A few even gave instructions on how to do it.
> But BobZ got turtled because he picked the wrong day???
> That ain't right.


I could see how you would worship that guy, don't cry.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

ovo said:


> I could see how you would worship that guy, don't cry.


Hugs & kisses ovo! 
That was cute. 

Jealousy is such an ugly emotion...


----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hugs & kisses ovo!
> That was cute.
> 
> Jealousy is such an ugly emotion...


hugs and kisses are always nice. thank you

jealousy, how so? also, have you smeared fecal matter on the forum wall anytime recently?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hugs & kisses ovo!
> That was cute.
> 
> Jealousy is such an ugly emotion...


It appears he has no compassion for you! Jesus would be dissapointed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

ovo said:


> hugs and kisses are always nice. thank you
> 
> jealousy, how so? also, have you smeared fecal matter on the forum wall anytime recently?


Sorry dude, I can't wipe the floor with you right now.
Don't wanna get turtled for being mean...


----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus would be dissapointed.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It would be nice if there was some degree of consistency.
> I know who you are talking about. How many people do you think have told him to kill himself? A few even gave instructions on how to do it.
> But BobZ got turtled because he picked the wrong day???
> That ain't right.


well i cant be here every single day , i undersyand your want for consistency, but youll never get it, fourms too big we have lives, instead of constatnly battling us, help , or see our side of shit
but you dont bother too you just wanna rain down on us and be rude! thats cool too i guess putting your effort there


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> well i cant be here every single day , i undersyand your want for consistency, but youll never get it, fourms too big we have lives, instead of constatnly battling us, help , or see our side of shit
> but you dont bother too you just wanna rain down on us and be rude! thats cool too i guess putting your effort there


I'm sorry for being rude. It wasn't intentional. 
I appreciate the work you do. 
It's just hard to tell what's OK and what isn't. People like to blow off steam here on RIU and sometimes it goes too far. 
I am at my worst on RIU when background shit in my life is fucked up. 

I know that's not a good excuse, but it's all I've got...


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm sorry for being rude. It wasn't intentional.
> I appreciate the work you do.
> It's just hard to tell what's OK and what isn't. People like to blow off steam here on RIU and sometimes it goes too far.
> I am at my worst on RIU when background shit in my life is fucked up.
> ...


so i guess alot of it isnt ok, the sad part is we catch some we dont catch all, and it doesnt make the ones we dont catch okay to us
unforauntely with so many members and so manty posts moving so fast, we really catch a snippet
but we try , and i guess that may count for somrthing


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> unforauntely


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


i know fuck im sorry im trying to do this and my current jewerly sale is up so im really into that but trying to cater to riu 
least i made 1k sales tnt


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> i know fuck im sorry im trying to do this and my current jewerly sale is up so im really into that but trying to cater to riu
> least i made 1k sales tnt


Do you get a better tax break in the US? How much would Canada take out in taxes?


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you get a better tax break in the US? How much would Canada take out in taxes?


My lawyer said not to say


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> i know fuck im sorry im trying to do this and my current jewerly sale is up so im really into that but trying to cater to riu
> least i made 1k sales tnt


Also, do you make nipple and vajayjay jewelry? How are they customized?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> My lawyer said not to say


Ah, I understand, Canada extorts citizenship. Zip, will say no more


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> banned on the left not banned on the right
> only mods can see this.
> enjoy. hes not banned
> View attachment 3970072



Captain Fuck is gone?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

@sunni please keep an eye on ovo, he and Captain Zack were constantly fellating each other, and left gooey messes, never cleaned up


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @sunni please keep an eye on ovo, he and Captain Zack were constantly fellating each other, and left gooey messes, never cleaned up


Here we go...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Captain Fuck is gone?


Careful, Tyler..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Here we go...


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Also, do you make nipple and vajayjay jewelry? How are they customized?


Lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2017)

Do we get notifications for these TOS violations, or do we just get turtled/ suspended and need to just figure it out on our own? I've only been scolded once by @sunni for graphic material, but I know I've told a bunch of people to go drink bleach.. I'm trying to be better..


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do we get notifications for these TOS violations, or do we just get turtled/ suspended and need to just figure it out on our own? I've only been scolded once by @sunni for graphic material, but I know I've told a bunch of people to go drink bleach.. I'm trying to be better..


Terms and rules are found on a link at the bottom of every page 
You don't just get turtled you get several warnings prior to that


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

sunni said:


> Terms and rules are found on a link at the bottom of every page
> You don't just get turtled you get several warnings prior to that


Rules are for fools!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2017)

sunni said:


> Terms and rules are found on a link at the bottom of every page
> You don't just get turtled you get several warnings prior to that


How many warnings before turtle? Is there a set number? We need to know these things, otherwise the world is arbitrary and that leads to rebellions, coups, World Wars, destruction of precious irreplaceable historical artifacts, heart burn, incontinence and various and sundry bad shit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How many warnings before turtle? Is there a set number? We need to know these things, otherwise the world is arbitrary and that leads to rebellions, coups, World Wars, destruction of precious irreplaceable historical artifacts, heart burn, incontinence and various and sundry bad shit


I got turtled for trolling Bucky on multiple threads -- with *zero* warning.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How many warnings before turtle? Is there a set number? We need to know these things, otherwise the world is arbitrary and that leads to rebellions, coups, World Wars, destruction of precious irreplaceable historical artifacts, heart burn, incontinence and various and sundry bad shit


3


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2017)

sunni said:


> 3


THREE IS THE NUMBER, THE NUMBER THY SHALL COUNT IS THHHHHREEE!

I'm so high right now...


----------



## hexthat (Jul 1, 2017)

gave all the animals a special snack, a female cat at 2 shares... she got fucked. Thats what she gets for stealing someone elses....

cannabutter + tuna, animals love it untill they've had too much


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2017)

hexthat said:


> gave all the animals a special snack, a female cat at 2 shares... she got fucked. Thats what she gets for stealing someone elses....
> 
> cannabutter + tuna, animals love it untill they've had too much


How much do you dose? My cat licks a little coconut oil off my finger and I can tell he feels good for awhile, usually more playful until he passes out. Your cats looked kinda spooked.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm sorry for being rude. It wasn't intentional.
> I appreciate the work you do.
> It's just hard to tell what's OK and what isn't. People like to blow off steam here on RIU and sometimes it goes too far.
> I am at my worst on RIU when background shit in my life is fucked up.
> ...


Let me clear this up for you, and I'm sure sunni will vouch for me. Anything I do is ok, Anything you guys do is not.


sunni said:


> whats fucked up is someone purposefully knows they break the rules continue to do it and than cry woe is fucking me when they get in trouble
> 
> my god heres a fucking grand idea, stop breaking the fucking rules.


I keep telling these guys, they just don't listen. I've tried my hardest to keep them in line. I said "you guys are going to stress out my sunni". They just laughed and kept smoking weed. As you know I try to lead by example. I'm not just talking the talk, I'm literally in these forums doing gods work and shit. I will continue to pray for them but I don't think anything is going to change unless they die. that's not something we can encourage, but we can certainly hope for it.



I'm sorry......here, let me leave you with this video of a crab eating chips.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Let me clear this up for you, and I'm sure sunni will vouch for me. Anything I do is ok, Anything you guys do is not.
> I keep telling these guys, they just don't listen. I've tried my hardest to keep them in line. I said "you guys are going to stress out my sunni". They just laughed and kept smoking weed. As you know I try to lead by example. I'm not just talking the talk, I'm literally in these forums doing gods work and shit. I will continue to pray for them but I don't think anything is going to change unless they die. that's not something we can encourage, but we can certainly hope for it.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## hexthat (Jul 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How much do you dose? My cat licks a little coconut oil off my finger and I can tell he feels good for awhile, usually more playful until he passes out. Your cats looked kinda spooked.


1 dose is for animals is 5ml cannabutter per 5 oz can of tuna, then 1 table spoon of the cannatuna, animals take a lot longer to metabolize it cause effects start +1 hour and last for over 24 hours

I have had animals take too much before from miss dosing and what not and the best thing for them is sleep and water.... never had anything die from weed! and i don't want anything to. Honestly giving animals weed for no reason kinda seem cruel so unless you have a reason don't fuck them up too much like the female cat, i have been that high before and it isnt much fun cant do shit but wait for it to end

the female cat had too much see had so much it was effecting her motor movements, the male cat at end of video just had dilated pupils


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2017)

Holy fucking shit is it dead in here! Did everyone get banned or something? Jesus Jones!

I'm almost tempted to go share my thoughts in the grow forums. Wtf


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2017)

I've never gotten a warning, does that make me soft?


Unrelatedly im going to sleep with my mouth open


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I've never gotten a warning, does that make me soft?
> 
> 
> Unrelatedly im going to sleep with my mouth open



Don't do that...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy Sunday, my riu brethren. This got to me, it is so eloquent and sincere. This little girl is talking to her mom about how to handle divorce. Let it inspire you on this Day of our Lord. Amen...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 2, 2017)

So my buddy that went to dispensary said he got and oz and some chocolate for $175 ish. Is that possible? Seems way to cheap to me.


----------



## ovo (Jul 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So my buddy that went to dispensary said he got and oz and some chocolate for $175 ish. Is that possible? Seems way to cheap to me.


this is what has happened with recreational pricing.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm sitting on my back porch, grabbed a beer, and fuck her right in the pussy!




lol I love that, but for real I'm out here with a beer, smoking a bowl. 

Good day


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm sitting on my back porch, grabbed a beer, and fuck her right in the pussy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2017)

The 4th at the lake.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> The 4th at the lake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972426


Izzat a camp made slip n slide for the kids?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat a camp made slip n slide for the kids?


Lol yep!! Right into to grassy water..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat a camp made slip n slide for the kids?


That goes right into the lake LOL!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That goes right into the lake LOL!


Finest kind


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That goes right into the lake LOL!


 Yep!! Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> The 4th at the lake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972426


Is it just me or do I sense humidity and mosquitos?

That's a shame about Bobby, though.

Fuck Captain whatthefuckever. Everybody who reads these threads knows who he was. Creepy dip stick is already back.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2017)

We have been kicking today. I even got in the little pool with the kids. I was eating my burger and sweating so I said fuck this heat and sat in the pool with my beer. 

Now I'm sitting on the picnic table drying off. Looking like a prune


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2017)

it's knee high




and about ready for its first weeding.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> We have been kicking today. I even got in the little pool with the kids. I was eating my burger and sweating so I said fuck this heat and sat in the pool with my beer.
> 
> Now I'm sitting on the picnic table drying off. Looking like a prune


Shrinkage , not something to brag about




Unless you are GG and then your still the largest in the ..... Wait what I'm I saying...... Happy 4th Gar. ( I couldn't figure out how to spell Johnson with a G )


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Shrinkage , not something to brag about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol

Happy 4th to you and your fam too


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2017)

The fucker wouldn't turn around and face me; nice rack nonetheless, close to 6ft span


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The fucker wouldn't turn around and face me; nice rack nonetheless, close to 6ft spanView attachment 3972834 View attachment 3972835


Your grass needs cal-mag.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 5, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like a very lucky man. But occasionally I wonder when my luck is gonna run out...


Then I raise my glass, slam that bitch, take a hit of my joint, and put both middle fingers up! Because today is NOT that day


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2017)

keee-rist, you'd think UA learned it's lesson.



Don't let them bump me mamma!

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/07/05/united-airlines-gives-2-year-olds-seat-away-to-standby-passenger.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok, boozers, another sucky study 

_Moderate alcohol consumption as risk factor for adverse brain outcomes and 
cognitive decline: longitudinal cohort study_​http://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/357/bmj.j2353.full.pdf


----------



## neosapien (Jul 6, 2017)

Back at my favorite customer's house. Sitting in nature, shitting in a bucket is so fucking peaceful.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The fucker wouldn't turn around and face me; nice rack nonetheless, close to 6ft spanView attachment 3972834 View attachment 3972835


He knew you wouldn't shoot him in the back (and eat him).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Ok, boozers, another sucky study
> 
> _Moderate alcohol consumption as risk factor for adverse brain outcomes and
> cognitive decline: longitudinal cohort study_​http://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/357/bmj.j2353.full.pdf


Great.
We have to choose between moderate alcohol consumption & cognitive decline? 

That's fucked up.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

@cannabineer @curious2garden 
i already broke new abe.. check my sig lol.. it really didnt take much at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @cannabineer @curious2garden
> i already broke new abe.. check my sig lol.. it really didnt take much at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Great.
> We have to choose between moderate alcohol consumption & cognitive decline?
> 
> That's fucked up.


I'm doing both!

#multitasking
#winning


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That MF has got talent.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 8, 2017)

These sites will send you e-mail notification of class action lawsuits that are being filed and/or resolved. Many of the claims don't require any form of receipt or proof of purchase (hint, hint). Some are state specific so you have to read thru the eligibility requirements. Cali folks seem to be included in more than other states.  I've probably received $500 over the past couple of years.

http://www.classactionrebates.com/
http://classifiedclassaction.com/
https://topclassactions.com/


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 9, 2017)

Should I go off on this idiot? Or do I let him make it?


http://rollitup.org/t/retarded-plants.941386/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Should I go off on this idiot? Or do I let him make it?
> 
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/retarded-plants.941386/








You know what to do


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2017)

My hot Vietnamese neighbor called me hysterical saying my wife knocked on her door choking on a cherry pit and that she had to call an ambulance. So then I had to fly home from work and get our daughter. Now I'm finding out they took her to the only hospital not in our network. What a fucking mess. Fuck stone fruits. And the health networks that support their terror. My wife's OK but this fucking cherry is gonna cost me $5k fucking dollars I bet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My hot Vietnamese neighbor called me hysterical saying my wife knocked on her door choking on a cherry pit and that she had to call an ambulance. So then I had to fly home from work and get our daughter. Now I'm finding out they took her to the only hospital not in our network. What a fucking mess. Fuck stone fruits. And the health networks that support their terror. My wife's OK but this fucking cherry is gonna cost me $5k fucking dollars I bet.


You got off easy @ 5K - divorce would have cost you everything. 












Real talk: Glad Mrs. Neo is OK.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My hot Vietnamese neighbor called me hysterical saying my wife knocked on her door choking on a cherry pit and that she had to call an ambulance. So then I had to fly home from work and get our daughter. Now I'm finding out they took her to the only hospital not in our network. What a fucking mess. Fuck stone fruits. And the health networks that support their terror. My wife's OK but this fucking cherry is gonna cost me $5k fucking dollars I bet.


I hit the like button only because there's no " damn that sucks button ".


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My hot Vietnamese neighbor called me hysterical saying my wife knocked on her door choking on a cherry pit and that she had to call an ambulance. So then I had to fly home from work and get our daughter. Now I'm finding out they took her to the only hospital not in our network. What a fucking mess. Fuck stone fruits. And the health networks that support their terror. My wife's OK but this fucking cherry is gonna cost me $5k fucking dollars I bet.


I've always been fascinated by the Asian culinary skill of taking any type of random meat and turning it into delectable and savory morsels


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Fuck stone fruits.





neosapien said:


> It's the season of the stone fruits. Laugh and rejoice with me at all of the world's follies as we eat cherries, be merry and gay and spit peach and nectarine pits at hipsters and trucks with confederate flags. Oh yes, ain't life grand.


on a related note, i got all the cherries off my trees this year before the birds did. i fucking love stone fruit season.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm so grateful that I beat the ants to all the peaches that fell on my side of the fence in my new garden! I took some to the other neighbours so I can trade from their fig tree soon.


And I got wifi now! Im back !


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so grateful that I beat the ants to all the peaches that fell on my side of the fence in my new garden! I took some to the other neighbours so I can trade from their fig tree soon.
> 
> 
> And I got wifi now! Im back !


Great to see you back, lahada! 

Sounds ... peachy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Great to see you back, lahada!
> 
> Sounds ... peachy


Hey CN! Good to see you and lovely to be back. Yes, I made peach smoothies for breakfast for days. It was a much needed diet boost!

What's the latest with you?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so grateful that I beat the ants to all the peaches that fell on my side of the fence in my new garden! I took some to the other neighbours so I can trade from their fig tree soon.
> 
> 
> *And I got wifi now! Im back* !


And I am now unexpectedly hungry 

WB La Hotness


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2017)

Just finished watching Arrival, it is surprisingly good. Best sci-fi movie since Intersteller. Great reco from @cannabineer ...


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2017)

Lol, don't know if I should I keep getting these really ominous dreams of alien ships arriving in the sky.
The one was so huge it looked like a death star as it became visible through the blue sky. The sound was huge like the whole earth was making it.
Other times I just dream of them flying overhead in the sky, with nothing much happening except the feeling of this is a disaster. Oh, yeah, once the earth people shot at one of these, it fired back into the sea causing this massive tsunami, I was up on a hill watching all this go down. I'm normally so upset after these, I don;t even go back to sleep.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And I am now unexpectedly hungry
> 
> WB La Hotness


Good to see you too SM!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Just finished watching Arrival, it is surprisingly good. Best sci-fi movie since Intersteller. Great reco from @cannabineer ...


I'm going to have to see it. 
Good movies are few and far between...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just watched a commercial about male enhancement, if V and C hasn't worked. They said, " you can try it in our office to prove it works" lol 

And wtf is up with V and C being band words? Lol. Feel like I'm in trouble for the first time


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Just watched a commercial about male enhancement, if V and C hasn't worked. They said, " you can try it in our office to prove it works" lol
> 
> And wtf is up with V and C being band words? Lol. Feel like I'm in trouble for the first time


When I was a kid, VC was a bad ... acronym.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2017)

@srh88 stumbled across this checking out Eyedea and dug it. Dude was pretty multi talented. 






Youtube comments said that was actually his last song or something...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> @srh88 stumbled across this checking out Eyedea and dug it. Dude was pretty multi talented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like that song a lot.. that was his last album with a band from what i know. he was in all kinds of weird project bands before he died. his last rap type of album was By the Throat. really good, its like tripped out rap. really unique


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm a garage/yard/auction sale prowler, these sites will send you email updates if there are sales/auctions in your area. You can designate radius and keywords to search and they have a map, most have photos of their junk too. Beats looking in the paper.

https://www.yardsalesearch.com/
https://gsalr.com/


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm a garage/yard/auction sale prowler, these sites will send you email updates if there are sales/auctions in your area. You can designate radius and keywords to search and they have a map, most have photos of their junk too. Beats looking in the paper.
> 
> https://www.yardsalesearch.com/
> https://gsalr.com/


Just lost 45 min. Thanks.


----------



## charface (Jul 13, 2017)

I have stumbled on a few folders with old grow pics in them, It made me think others here probably have some random pics.
It would be cool if we had a place where we could all go and start a photo album so others could post and look at each others shit.
I love weed porn. I know there is grow journals but this would be less organized.
Or is there already some such place Im missing


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 13, 2017)

Why erybody using that one guys Avatar did he die?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Why erybody using that one guys Avatar did he die?


He got turtled for trolling the trolls using their own trollery. We show our solidarity and support. 

#BoobsforBob


----------



## charface (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 14, 2017)

Been like this the last few days.


----------



## do_j00_doja (Jul 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Been like this the last few days.


Sand bags all around here. that storm looks like it's aiming at your face


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2017)

do_j00_doja said:


> Sand bags all around here. that storm looks like it's aiming at your face


 hello, latest warsock


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Been like this the last few days.


Yeah, pretty much how it goes


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2017)

Who wants lunch?
 
It's not exactly traditional. I used cherry tomatoes, which I've never seen in a Vietnamese restaurant. And I used leftover chicken breast. But I warmed it up in a combo of fish sauce, hoisin, and water. It was the home made nuoc cham(Vietnamese dipping sauce) and the fresh herbs that really made this dish. 

Bong asshole queef...

Oops my bad, I meant bon appetit


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who wants lunch?
> View attachment 3977970
> It's not exactly traditional. I used cherry tomatoes, which I've never seen in a Vietnamese restaurant. And I used leftover chicken breast. But I warmed it up in a combo of fish sauce, hoisin, and water. It was the home made nuoc cham(Vietnamese dipping sauce) and the fresh herbs that really made this dish.
> 
> ...


Damn that auto correct


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Gary Goodson , big game in prime time right out the gate..

Can you tell I'm ready


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @Gary Goodson , big game in prime time right out the gate..
> 
> Can you tell I'm ready
> 
> ...


This year we play in the hall of fame game on August 3rd. So that means 5 preseason games for us. I'm ok with that I get to start watching football in 3 weeks!

I know it's only preseason but I always treat the first one like a super bowl. BBQ, beer, and friends. We do it up just because football is back. I'm ready too.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> This year we play in the hall of fame game on August 3rd. So that means 5 preseason games for us. I'm ok with that I get to start watching football in 3 weeks!
> 
> I know it's only preseason but I always treat the first one like a super bowl. BBQ, beer, and friends. We do it up just because football is back. I'm ready too.


Btw I meant Dallas not the suck ass Patriots on Thursday..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Btw I meant Dallas not the suck ass Patriots on Thursday..


Yea I saw our schedule for that day. We got the prime time spot.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2017)

Just lit a mortar firework off upside down on purpose..kunty neighbor yells do it again I'll call the cops! I retort "I care!" Called my buddies on the force over. So now I have three cruzers on the lawn and just lit another one off right side up.. it's still light out


Stay in your fucking lane


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Just lit a mortar firework off upside down on purpose..kunty neighbor yells do it again I'll call the cops! I retort "I care!" Called my buddies on the force over. So now I have three cruzers on the lawn and just lit another one off right side up.. it's still light out
> 
> 
> Stay in your fucking lane


LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I saw our schedule for that day. We got the prime time spot.


Just saw this.. week 2 preseason.. coming for ya bro..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2017)

RIP this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/light-green-tips-at-450ppm.945060/


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> RIP this thread:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/light-green-tips-at-450ppm.945060/


Lol @ no safe spaces. Fuckin' Buck...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Btw I meant Dallas not the suck ass Patriots on Thursday..


Dallas... 
Patriots...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 15, 2017)

Great article on Cannabis and reversing the effects of degenerative changes caused by traumatic injury
Hey check this out: http://realfarmacy.com/cannabis-brain/


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I saw our schedule for that day. We got the prime time spot.


dallas did so good in the super bowl.... oh wait......

they blew it. green bay smoked em


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> dallas did so good in the super bowl.... oh wait......
> 
> they blew it. green bay smoked em


Remind me, when was the last time the Eagles won or even went to a super bowl???



Oh that's right, they only go to super dix!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Remind me, when was the last time the Eagles won or even went to a super bowl???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's right, they only go to super dix!


they choked on that too


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> they choked on that too


Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2017)

corn is coming in pretty OK.

  


pumpkins are doing pretty OK too. about time for tassles on the corn and tiny pumpkins forming.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> corn is coming in pretty OK.
> 
> View attachment 3978792 View attachment 3978793
> 
> ...


Your patch has a serious case of corn dog


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> corn is coming in pretty OK.
> 
> View attachment 3978792 View attachment 3978793
> 
> ...


Looking good! 
Ever grow birdhouse gourds? I've got a dozen of them going this year and they are HUGE.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> This year we play in the hall of fame game on August 3rd. So that means 5 preseason games for us. I'm ok with that I get to start watching football in 3 weeks!
> 
> I know it's only preseason but I always treat the first one like a super bowl. BBQ, beer, and friends. We do it up just because football is back. I'm ready too.


This year you guys will suck more dick then the Cowboys in broke back mountain.


----------



## lokie (Jul 19, 2017)

Kermit the frog fired for being an asshole.







https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/07/19/muppet-creators-family-says-fired-actor-played-kermit-as-bitter-depressed-victim/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This year you guys will suck more dick then the Cowboys in broke back mountain.


That's a lota dick


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This year you guys will suck more dick then the Cowboys in broke back mountain.


Who's your team sunshine? 49ers? Raiders? Hopefully not Raiders, cuz they out..

Oh, nice post.. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2017)

ANC said:


>


The fire took this from moderately amusing slapstick to classic gold 

Addendum: There was a time in my younger days I'd try to work out the mathmatical statistics of this occurring lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2017)

Now what the hell else can they say, yum...:

*"A Chipotle spokesperson called it "an extremely isolated and rare incident"
*
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Rodents-Fall-From-Ceiling-of-Dallas-Chipotle-Customers-435476763.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Now what the hell else can they say, yum...:
> 
> *"A Chipotle spokesperson called it "an extremely isolated and rare incident"
> *
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Rodents-Fall-From-Ceiling-of-Dallas-Chipotle-Customers-435476763.html


Didn't another Chipotles get closed due to rampant food poisoning within the past week? It's been a very bad 2 years for them lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Now what the hell else can they say, yum...:
> 
> *"A Chipotle spokesperson called it "an extremely isolated and rare incident"
> *
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Rodents-Fall-From-Ceiling-of-Dallas-Chipotle-Customers-435476763.html


mmmm bur*rat*tos


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't another Chipotles get closed due to rampant food poisoning within the past week? It's been a very bad 2 years for them lol


yep, i had even thought about going back there but..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Who's your team sunshine? 49ers? Raiders? Hopefully not Raiders, cuz they out..
> 
> Oh, nice post.. lol


I'm a raider fan.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm a raider fan.....


That sucks man.. they just started getting good again..


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> That sucks man.. they just started getting good again..


Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm a raider fan.....


Raiders were my first team I remember watching, Jim Plunket QB.. I lived in Alameda for bout 5yrs when I was a kid, 5-10 yrs old ish..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2017)

These two guys on the news "egged" some random dude.. random dude, undercover cop.. lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Raiders were my first team I remember watching, Jim Plunket QB.. I lived in Alameda for bout 5yrs when I was a kid, 5-10 yrs old ish..


I have a few friends who are raiders fans. Poor guys! 
One of my buddies grew up in Alameda also, i give him a pass. My other friends who chose the raiders over the niners i don't give them a pass. They grew up with me in San Jose.
Me, I'm a niner fan who doesn't mind seeing the raiders win.
My friends who are raiders fans hate the niners. They're dickheads like that.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm a raider fan.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 20, 2017)

Fuck all of y'all 
 
I guarantee he knows how to work that D!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck all of y'all
> View attachment 3981573
> I guarantee he knows how to work that D!


nice


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The fire took this from moderately amusing slapstick to classic gold
> 
> Addendum: There was a time in my younger days I'd try to work out the mathmatical statistics of this occurring lol


LOL Depends on the number of candles, their placement, the size of the twerker and volume of space ...... I obviously share your disorder.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Now what the hell else can they say, yum...:
> 
> *"A Chipotle spokesperson called it "an extremely isolated and rare incident"
> *
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Rodents-Fall-From-Ceiling-of-Dallas-Chipotle-Customers-435476763.html


Ah shit it's raining rats, again


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Depends on the number of candles, their placement, the size of the twerker and volume of space ...... I obviously share your disorder.


Exactly, which is why the math probability is so compelling LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly, which is why the *meff* probability is so compelling LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I have a few friends who are raiders fans. Poor guys!
> One of my buddies grew up in Alameda also, i give him a pass. My other friends who chose the raiders over the niners i don't give them a pass. They grew up with me in San Jose.
> Me, I'm a niner fan who doesn't mind seeing the raiders win.
> My friends who are raiders fans hate the niners. They're dickheads like that.


Niner fans are cool, I don't mind all that gay shit. They're like the most fabulous team in the nfl.


----------



## halfbubbleoff (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly, which is why the math probability is so compelling LOL


I would bet there is a 100% probability of the pants coming off very quickly.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2017)

I made up my mind yesterday, I'm going to be an anesthesiologist.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I made up my mind yesterday, I'm going to be an anesthesiologist.


I go numb from the waist down when you enter the room, so you're halfway there!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Now what the hell else can they say, yum...:
> 
> *"A Chipotle spokesperson called it "an extremely isolated and rare incident"
> *
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Rodents-Fall-From-Ceiling-of-Dallas-Chipotle-Customers-435476763.html


Just another reason to avoid Dallas.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I made up my mind yesterday, I'm going to be an anesthesiologist.


You could be an exterminator at Chipotle.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just another reason to avoid Dallas.


You ever been stabbed with a plastic spork?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> You ever been stabbed with a plastic spork?


An ex accidentally stabbed me in the taint while eating fudge. 

Does that count?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> An ex accidentally stabbed me in the taint while eating fudge.
> 
> Does that count?


It's because she knew one day you would make that post. So you got it in advance!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm a raider fan.....


In the '70's, the Raiders and Steelers were the 2 best teams. They won 5 super bowls between them from 1974-1979. (Dallas won the other one, Steelers won 4)

If it wasn't for this guy, Oakland would have sucked. 

They won in '76 after the Steelers TWO 1000 yd. running backs got hurt in the previous game and couldn't play. We had one healthy running back and they stacked the line all fucking day.

I was a cool rivalry that would lead to rule changes as they liked to give concussions to receivers when the ball went to the other side of the field. They also enjoyed suing each other in the off season.

Deflate Gate? The Raiders, when at home, gave us a deflated football everytime we had to punt or kick.
If we complained, the refs said 'quit whining'.
We let the field ice up for the AFC championship game at Three Rivers one year to make them run instead of pass. Lol. They lost 16-10.

The good old days.

History lesson complete.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2017)

North Dallas 40 " Eat at Bubba's BBQ or I'll kill you " 


Anyone remember that.


----------



## charface (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charface (Jul 21, 2017)

https://wundergroundmusic.com/crystal-meth-actually-good-for-you-admit-doctors/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone else see this?


----------



## charface (Jul 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone else see this?
> View attachment 3982117


No, the pic just shows a busted link for me. Been seeing s a lot recently


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

charface said:


> No, the pic just shows a busted link for me. Been seeing s a lot recently


It is a commercial for a class action lawsuit. Apparently RoundUp causes non-hodgkins lymphoma.


----------



## charface (Jul 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It is a commercial for a class action lawsuit. Apparently RoundUp causes non-hodgkins lymphoma.


I partnered up with the roundup company today and killed the shit out of some blackberry bushes. Cant find anything better or I would use it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

charface said:


> I partnered up with the roundup company today and killed the shit out of some blackberry bushes. Cant find anything better or I would use it


I hope you didn't get any RoundUp on your skin...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It is a commercial for a class action lawsuit. Apparently RoundUp causes non-hodgkins lymphoma.


What is the law firm's batting average?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

Vaginer shiner is when you punch a chick in her vag and it leaves a bruise.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

charface said:


> I partnered up with the roundup company today and killed the shit out of some blackberry bushes. Cant find anything better or I would use it


I still rock Maxi bloom, don't feel bad.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I still rock Maxi bloom, don't feel bad.


I still rock maxibloom too. 



But @a senile fungus have you tried vinegar?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

And AN's ph up and down


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> And AN's ph up and down


Oh I can't like this post


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I can't like this post


If the molester was still part of AN, I'd still be using the way weaker gh up and down btw.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> If the molester was still part of AN, I'd still be using the way weaker gh up and down btw.


I feel you on that, but the fact that big mike was even defending him made say fuck them. 

Haven't bought anything from them in years.


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 22, 2017)

I swear my trimming scissors must of shrunk a least a mm. Just enough to have to cut twice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Gary's dream woman?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Gary's dream woman?


She is my dream woman. Aaron Rodgers is a fool


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

she is a hot lil one


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> she is a hot lil one


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

OMG! I feel like I'm 40 again


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Mmmmmmm


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I still rock maxibloom too.
> 
> 
> 
> But @a senile fungus have you tried vinegar?



Huh?

To cook with? As pH down? To clean calcium deposits? 

I need context here, I'm lost.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> OMG! I feel like I'm 40 again


A sudden urge to be slammin the salmon?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> A sudden urge to be slammin the salmon?


and grateful the salmon showed up this soon


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Huh?
> 
> To cook with? As pH down? To clean calcium deposits?
> 
> I need context here, I'm lost.


you can use vinegar to kill weeds and grass...
]



shit my bad for tagging you... im drunk and I guess he was talking to @charface 

lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> you can use vinegar to kill weeds and grass...
> ]
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i was so confused.

To answer your question, no ive never used vinegar for that.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2017)

On another note, anyone ever grown moss? I kinda really wanna grow some moss... i heard its fairly easy. I read that it'll grow on nearly any medium, any ph range, as long as temps are above mid-twenties farenheit and they have access to moisture they will photoynthesize. And apparently they can be dried and rehydrated and will continue to grow.

I mean, sounds like a dream come true from a growers perspective.


I saw a pic of a moss dude who had replaced his whole lawn with moss, badass. And when you transplant it into new medium it is actually recomended to WALK ON IT. I mean, how badass are mosses?


----------



## ovo (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2017)

This domain name is available if anyone wants it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2017)

I found a few more....  all the great ones are taken though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I found a few more....View attachment 3982751 View attachment 3982752 all the great ones are taken though.View attachment 3982754 View attachment 3982753


Is _ChunkyStool _taken?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> On another note, anyone ever grown moss? I kinda really wanna grow some moss... i heard its fairly easy. I read that it'll grow on nearly any medium, any ph range, as long as temps are above mid-twenties farenheit and they have access to moisture they will photoynthesize. And apparently they can be dried and rehydrated and will continue to grow.
> 
> I mean, sounds like a dream come true from a growers perspective.
> 
> ...


seems i remember @dannyboy602 knows something about moss, maybe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I found a few more....


indeed..


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> On another note, anyone ever grown moss? I kinda really wanna grow some moss... i heard its fairly easy. I read that it'll grow on nearly any medium, any ph range, as long as temps are above mid-twenties farenheit and they have access to moisture they will photoynthesize. And apparently they can be dried and rehydrated and will continue to grow.
> 
> I mean, sounds like a dream come true from a growers perspective.
> 
> ...


I grabbed some from my yard and put it on one of my bonsais for landscape decoration a few years back. It took hold immediately.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 23, 2017)

charface said:


> I partnered up with the roundup company today and killed the shit out of some blackberry bushes. Cant find anything better or I would use it


I use some shit called razor burn. Little pricey but it goes a long way. And will kill anything it touches.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2017)

I use salt, vinegar and a little dish soap. Foliar feed them death.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I use salt, vinegar and a little dish soap. Foliar feed them death.


Works alright on some weeds. But for brush and more stubborn weeds you really need something stronger. Blackberry and wild grapevine would laugh at Viniger.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Works alright on some weeds. But for brush and more stubborn weeds you really need something stronger. Blackberry and wild grapevine would laugh at Viniger.


True dat. Works good on Poison Ivy.


----------



## charface (Jul 23, 2017)

yeah you would think any poisen would do it but we have to use the specific brush product.
The trick it keeping up on it instead of waging all out war every couple years. Were trying to plant where we clear now


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 23, 2017)

charface said:


> yeah you would think any poisen would do it but we have to use the specific brush product.
> The trick it keeping up on it instead of waging all out war every couple years. Were trying to plant where we clear now


I tell customers this all the time. Can't just spray a couple things then sit back and expect the problem to be gone forever. I go through and spot spray every couple weeks when I'm done mowing. Get an while they're small instead of waiting til its an eye sore.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2017)

I remember using a veg killer (Triox) a while ago which killed everything, but I suspect it's been banned by now. It was powerful stuff.


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2017)

65,000 people singing Queen while waiting for Greenday to perform.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I remember using a veg killer (Triox) a while ago which killed everything, but I suspect it's been banned by now. It was powerful stuff.


That used to be sodium arsenate.
Now it is glyphosate (Roundup active) with imazapyr, a persistent and mobile herbicide.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I remember using a veg killer (Triox) a while ago which killed everything, but I suspect it's been banned by now. It was powerful stuff.


If you don't want anything to grow, a little gasoline always works.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2017)

In a pressure sprayer. Wear safety glasses. Don't use near anything important and you have to enjoy the smell of chlorine.


----------



## charface (Jul 23, 2017)

I think they banned crossbow around here. My buddy used to mix that with diesel. I don't know if it worked better but it sounds badass when ya say it.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2017)

420God said:


> 65,000 people singing Queen while waiting for Greenday to perform.


Wow, that was rather beautiful actually.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is _ChunkyStool _taken?


 No, it's available.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3983076
> In a pressure sprayer. Wear safety glasses. Don't use near anything important and you have to enjoy the smell of chlorine.


Will using pool tablets do the same ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> That used to be sodium arsenate.
> Now it is glyphosate (Roundup active) with imazapyr, a persistent and mobile herbicide.


probably the first one, this was at least 15 years ago and the can was ancient then, you know, one of those in the deep dark recesses of the basement next to the Isotox, Chlordane and bag of DDT powder. No bugs at BB's place  

When I got rid of it all a few years back, they had a pesticide/chemical free drop off at the local landfill. Guy was unloading the stuff and kept saying; Jesus Christ, Oh My God, Hey Bill, look at this shit!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> seems i remember @dannyboy602 knows something about moss, maybe.


Used to care for one when I worked in PA. Indestructible. But I spent millions of hours grooming the shit of weeds which are even more successful growers.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2017)

I never gave the trips to Mexico "all inclusive resorts" a second thought;
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2017/07/20/all-inclusive-resorts-mexico-suspected-drugging-tourists/490429001/

I've also been reading some articles about Mexican hospitals holding tourists hostage for exorbitant medical bills, but yet I've heard some good things about medical tourism in Mexico, so the juries still out on that in my mind.
http://yucatanexpatlife.com/family-cancun-hospital-wont-release-newborn-until-30000-bill-is-paid/

and while I'm on a roll, how about undisclosed hotel and resort fees?
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/hotel-resort-fees-hidden-charges-bemoaned-by-travelers-are-climbing-higher-than-ever/2017/07/20/a56256d0-68b1-11e7-a1d7-9a32c91c6f40_story.html?utm_term=.4b03b459b9d9

this is a pretty cool site for checking additionals
http://www.resortfeechecker.com/141252-resort_fee_coronado_island_marriott_resort_spa.html


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> and grateful the salmon showed up this soon


 It's lovely when "Uncle Milty" comes out to play


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> It's lovely when "Uncle Milty" comes out to play


LOL +rep


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2017)

I was moved to search out pics of exploding Spam by some recent forum activity. I found this image that I believe will amuse @see4 .


----------



## see4 (Jul 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I was moved to search out pics of exploding Spam by some recent forum activity. I found this image that I believe will amuse @see4 .


You are correct, that is, in fact, quite amusing.

The panda is a nice touch(é).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2017)

see4 said:


> You are correct, that is, in fact, quite amusing.
> 
> The panda is a nice touch(é).


Good to see you around (no pun intended this time).
Long time.


----------



## Karah (Jul 27, 2017)

I made a post in the nutrients section and not a single reply. I still need help. Fuckin twats.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> I made a post in the nutrients section and not a single reply. I still need help. *Fuckin twats*.


Looks like someone had an extra bowl of bitch flakes this morning...


----------



## Karah (Jul 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like someone had an extra bowl of bitch flakes this morning...


Every day. 

Ps that was the lamest comeback.

Come proper with something meaner.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> Every day.
> 
> Ps that was the lamest comeback.
> 
> Come proper with something meaner.


LOL
Hugs & kisses Karah. 
Now go finish your bowl of bitch flakes. They're getting soggy...


----------



## Karah (Jul 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Hugs & kisses Karah.
> Now go finish your bowl of bitch flakes. They're getting soggy...


Wanna borrow my spoon? 

SO YOU CAN EAT MY ASS


----------



## Karah (Jul 27, 2017)

Know anything about wettable powders tho? Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

Who would want to help someone who is being rude & demanding? 

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Karah (Jul 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Who would want to help someone who is being rude & demanding?
> 
> Grow the fuck up.


Ever heard of sarcasm? Who shat in your cheerios?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2017)

laughing my fucking ass off ^


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Ahh that's sweet


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> laughing my fucking ass off ^


Hello bronchospasm, my old friend.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> Know anything about wettable powders tho? Lol.


What do you need help with?


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh that's sweet


Naah, she is trying to get her babies out of the cat's stomach.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ever heard of sarcasm? Who shat in your cheerios?


Possibly you.. lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Hello bronchospasm, my old friend.


Why hello there, mate !!!!

Are You ready for the show ?


----------



## Karah (Jul 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Possibly you.. lol


I'm not into that kind of thing....anymore  

@Gary Goodson ill message you! Thank you!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

Ever try to drink wine when there's a fruit fly in the area? 
Goddammit! Leave me the fuck alone. 

Almost as annoying as trying to do something outside right after sunset when the mosquitoes are swarming.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever try to drink wine when there's a fruit fly in the area?
> Goddammit! Leave me the fuck alone.
> 
> Almost as annoying as trying to do something outside right after sunset when the mosquitoes are swarming.


Man, we got killer fucking biting insects down here.. bitches are no joke sand gnats are the worst..

I try to hibernate in the ac as much as possible..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> Wanna borrow my spoon?
> 
> SO YOU CAN EAT MY ASS


Does that offer still stand?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> Wanna borrow my spoon?
> 
> SO YOU CAN EAT MY ASS





mr sunshine said:


> Does that offer still stand?


Beware purple pubes! 

Use a plastic spork...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Beware purple pubes!
> 
> Use a plastic spork...


lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2017)

http://variety.com/2017/tv/people-news/june-foray-dead-dies-rocky-natasha-bullwinkle-1202508180/


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> Wanna borrow my spoon?
> 
> SO YOU CAN EAT MY ASS


No utensils necessary.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> http://variety.com/2017/tv/people-news/june-foray-dead-dies-rocky-natasha-bullwinkle-1202508180/


Sad news. 
She was the best!


----------



## Karah (Jul 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Does that offer still stand?


Only for you. And bob. And Tyler. And srh. 


Chunky Stool said:


> Beware purple pubes!
> 
> Use a plastic spork...


The carpet doesn't match the drapes. I barely match my socks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> Only for you. And bob.
> 
> The carpet doesn't match the drapes. I barely match my socks


So... a chartreuse butthole is out of the question?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2017)

Obligatory post. I'm not quiet dead yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2017)

snicker


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2017)

kinetic said:


> Obligatory post. I'm not quiet dead yet.


Noisy dead then?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Any day you have an excuse to google "dick on a cross" is a good day


Oh, shit, bro! Where've you been?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2017)

sunni said:


> hes not banned hes on time out for telling someone to go fuck themselves and commit suicide and all the dumbass shit she constantly does which breaks the rules almost everytime heposts
> 
> 
> why do you people get confused with someone constantly clearly breaks rules every single day and gets put on time out mode
> ...


I've actually been worried. My next turtling seems overdue. Have I been keeping a low enough profile or has my name come up?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 28, 2017)

searchable database of your drinking water

https://www.ewg.org/tapwater/index.php


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

kinetic said:


> Obligatory post. I'm not quiet dead yet.


Man I haven't seen you around in a long time.. hope all is well hombre


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Man I haven't seen you around in a long time.. hope all is well hombre


LOL hope he's at least stopped the lying and obfuscating


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL hope he's at least stopped the lying and obfuscating


I don't remember any of that.. but he was around when I was new to the forum and nice to everyone.. except finshaggy and kaendar lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I don't remember any of that.. but he was around when I was new to the forum and nice to everyone.. except finshaggy and kaendar lol


He was arguing a pretty important point without divulging he was working to be employed in that sector, sad because prior to that he was an OK guy I liked. I didn't care about his being pro that point but his refusal to disclose his bias was disingenuous at best especially considering his suprising stance. I really have a bad time with intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He was arguing a pretty important point without divulging he was working to be employed in that sector, sad because prior to that he was an OK guy I liked. I didn't care about his being pro that point but his refusal to disclose his bias was disingenuous at best especially considering his suprising stance. I really have a bad time with intellectual dishonesty.


I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about lol


Lol, me either


----------



## ovo (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about lol


That's ok I promised him I wouldn't divulge the specifics and I won't. But I think we can all agree prohibition is a failed concept especially making money off of incarceration and destroying people's lives.


----------



## 420God (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh, I remember. It was about heroine/opiates and legalization.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2017)

420God said:


> Oh, I remember. It was about heroine/opiates and legalization.


Omniscience! I respect that. Can you come out and play for awhile tonight?


----------



## 420God (Jul 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Omniscience! I respect that. Can you come out and play for awhile tonight?


I think so. For a while anyway.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2017)

*Ferrari Owner Wrecks $288,000 F430 Scuderia Just One Hour After Buying It*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 28, 2017)

ANC said:


> *Ferrari Owner Wrecks $288,000 F430 Scuderia Just One Hour After Buying It*


If he's alive, I'll bet he wish he died in the crash.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2017)

Ferrari for sale.
Low mileage, One owner.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep, they called it a miracle...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If he's alive, I'll bet he wish he died in the crash.


he walked away with only scratches or something crazy like that


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> he walked away with only scratches or something crazy like that


LOL in my experience that usually screams drunk.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL in my experience that usually screams drunk.


I resembled that years ago.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I resembled that years ago.


So did a lot of folks I stitched up and debrided. Occupational hazard in many ways. I'm still dreaming of that salmon. Best I've ever eaten, thank you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2017)

It is vaguely possible I could have been one of your patients way back in my stupid (er) days, so perhaps the salmon was payback of sorts.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> he walked away with only scratches or something crazy like that


That's pretty impressive, actually.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about lol





jerryb73 said:


> Lol, me either


Let's all just nod our heads and act smarter then we really are.


curious2garden said:


> He was arguing a pretty important point without divulging he was working to be employed in that sector, sad because prior to that he was an OK guy I liked. I didn't care about his being pro that point but his refusal to disclose his bias was disingenuous at best especially considering his suprising stance. I really have a bad time with intellectual dishonesty.


I concur....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)

Have you driven a Ford lately?

0% financing or 277 lbs of weed! 
-- edit, forgot the link -- 
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/new-fords-arrive-from-mexico-with-277-pounds-of-marijuana/ar-AAoYtTM?li=BBnbfcN


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Let's all just nod our heads and act smarter then we really are.
> 
> I concur....


LOL Always better to just agree with the redhead and walk away  BTW I had homemade carnitas tacos tonight, ate them so fast I didn't get a pic for the official riu taco thread ha ha


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Always better to just agree with the redhead and walk away  BTW I had homemade carnitas tacos tonight, ate them so fast I didn't get a pic for the official riu taco thread ha ha


I had Taco Bell.. no pics


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I had Taco Bell.. no pics


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Bro, I almost shit myself!!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Bro, I almost shit myself!!


last time i had taco bell was months ago i actually posted about it here. i forget if i was leaving the beach or somewhere else, but i went and got one of their 5 dollar boxs, grubbed it down and started driving. then hit traffic. that was a super risky drive. im glad traffic broke in time or else it would of been shitty


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> last time i had taco bell was months ago i actually posted about it here. i forget if i was leaving the beach or somewhere else, but i went and got one of their 5 dollar boxs, grubbed it down and started driving. then hit traffic. that was a super risky drive. im glad traffic broke in time or else it would of been shitty


Lol.. I eat there all the time, love me a $5 box.. it's right down the street and my daughter loves nachos. So easy dinner..


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol.. I eat there all the time, love me a $5 box.. it's right down the street and my daughter loves nachos. So easy dinner..


i think its because i rarely eat fast food anymore.. shit fucks me up


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i think its because i rarely eat fast food anymore.. shit fucks me up


Yeah we try to cook good meals, ok she cooks good meals, I go to Taco Bell.. lol.. she works nights so when it's just me and the lil one, nachos..lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i think its because i rarely eat fast food anymore.. shit fucks me up


Amen brother! 
I ate a few hundred 99 cent whoppers back in the 90s. 
Now that shit totally fucks me up. Burp it all day, then have a bad bathroom experience. 
No thanks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2017)

Damn, I love a good whopper & when I get into Anchortown I always get 3 or so to bring home (not as good the next day or so btw).
But you can't beat Taco Bell, I mean, big ass burrito & free diarrhea. What's not to like?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amen brother!
> I ate a few hundred 99 cent whoppers back in the 90s.
> Now that shit totally fucks me up. Burp it all day, then have a bad bathroom experience.
> No thanks!


Add Onions, extra Pickles! It was a good deal!


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I love a good whopper & when I get into Anchortown I always get 3 or so to bring home (not as good the next day or so btw).
> But you can't beat Taco Bell, I mean, big ass burrito & free diarrhea. What's not to like?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3986285


I had a nasty case of "_taco foam_" the last time I ate at taco bell. 

Yes, it was as bad as it sounds...


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 28, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Add Onions, extra Pickles! It was a good deal!


Extra extra pickles.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 29, 2017)

The comments on YouTube kill me sometimes


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm right around the corner from the best taqueria, best of all they have ice cold cerveza and never any diarrhea. They aren't cheaper than taco bell but they have beer so the universe is in balance.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 29, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, shit, bro! Where've you been?


IG mostely, new phone lost all my passwords, stoner shit mostely

WOOKLIFE


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 29, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> IG mostely, new phone lost all my passwords, stoner shit mostely
> 
> WOOKLIFEView attachment 3986616


Sounds like a good time nonetheless.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> IG mostely, new phone lost all my passwords, stoner shit mostely
> 
> WOOKLIFEView attachment 3986616


Lots of party boats, where are the water skiers?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2017)

At one point I was studying to be a rehab counselor due to losing friends and family to overdoses. Never worked in the sector or incarceration sector. Even if there were full legalization the position would still be needed.

instead of letting things go it seems like I still occupied space in someone's head. 

Now troll away, I'm sure my posts will draw them out from under their bridge again.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Lots of party boats, where are the water skiers?


Too drunk to ski because of all the damn pontooners lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2017)

kinetic said:


> At one point I was studying to be a rehab counselor due to losing friends and family to overdoses. Never worked in the sector or incarceration sector. Even if there were full legalization the position would still be needed.
> 
> instead of letting things go it seems like I still occupied space in someone's head.
> 
> Now troll away, I'm sure my posts will draw them out from under their bridge again.


I agree rehab counselor is a much needed position and like I told you I thought you would do well at it.
The only problem I had with you was when you argued pro incarceration, for drug rehab, and did not divulge you were working toward employment in that sector. That is the only problem I had with you. As for occupying space in my head nope. But I do remember you. It was the intellectual dishonesty that disappointed me. But I'm not your enemy. Matter of fact I liked you which was why I was disappointed you did that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I don't remember any of that.. but he was around when I was new to the forum and nice to everyone.. except finshaggy and kaendar lol


that's how i remember him as well.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2017)

Buurrrp!! I mean bump!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2017)

How's everyone today?? 
Fucking hotter then hell here .
Also a nice thunderstorm rolling in soon.. I love thunder storms


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> How's everyone today??
> Fucking hotter then hell here .
> Also a nice thunderstorm rolling in soon.. I love thunder storms


Been raining here for past few days.. I love it.. overcast and not as hot


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> How's everyone today??
> Fucking hotter then hell here .
> Also a nice thunderstorm rolling in soon.. I love thunder storms


Partly cloudy, high of 77 today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> How's everyone today??
> Fucking hotter then hell here .
> Also a nice thunderstorm rolling in soon.. I love thunder storms


We are a little cooler than usual only 105 right now. I'm glad.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> How's everyone today??
> Fucking hotter then hell here .
> Also a nice thunderstorm rolling in soon.. I love thunder storms


Sorry I wasn't around a couple nights ago. My biology professor wanted to link up and we went out to a bar for a bit of food and drink.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We are a little cooler than usual only 105 right now. I'm glad.


Only 80 here right now. 105? Fuuuuuuck thaaaaaat. You doing alright?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Only 80 here right now. 105? Fuuuuuuck thaaaaaat. You doing alright?


I'm great, thanks for asking. We are usually much closer to 120 right now, so this is a wonderfully cool day! What are you up to?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm great, thanks for asking. We are usually much closer to 120 right now, so this is a wonderfully cool day! What are you up to?


100 at this moment, thanks Bush


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm great, thanks for asking. We are usually much closer to 120 right now, so this is a wonderfully cool day! What are you up to?


I'm doing pretty good. Just grinding it out for the end if Summer Semester. You know how it goes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 100 at this moment, thanks Bush


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2017)

95°f. With 85% humidity.. Here at 1:00p.m. now it's 75°f and still muggy.. The storm blew right past us , no rain,no thunder..


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm great, thanks for asking. We are usually much closer to 120 right now, so this is a wonderfully cool day! What are you up to?


Our high today is 56 deg F - very comfy.

 120


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our high today is 56 deg F - very comfy.
> 
> 120


Definitely jealous of that.. I would take 50's year round. It's actually low 80's today because of "cold front" lol. I'll take low 80's in July any day. In Florida anyway..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Definitely jealous of that.. I would take 50's year round. It's actually low 80's today because of "cold front" lol. I'll take low 80's in July any day. In Florida anyway..


I grew up in S. Fla - the house never had A/C when I was growing up - thank God For florida rooms!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Definitely jealous of that.. I would take 50's year round. It's actually low 80's today because of "cold front" lol. I'll take low 80's in July any day. In Florida anyway..


My favorite OR temp was roughly 54. Anesthesia used to give me shit because they swore I gave their patients hypothermia. LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My favorite OR temp was roughly 54. Anesthesia used to give me shit because they swore I gave their patients hypothermia. LOL


lol, I hear that daily. I actually spend the first 2hrs of my day in the GE lab. They always have warm rooms and cold rooms depending on who is working the room that day. I gravitate towards the cold one..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I grew up in S. Fla - the house never had A/C when I was growing up - thank God For florida rooms!


Florida Rooms benefited enormously from modern fine nylon mesh.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Florida Rooms benefited enormously from modern fine nylon mesh.


And jalousie windows!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And jalousie windows!!


Omg those are tightly associated in my mind with the place we went to at the beach in Delaware, every year since i was born 'til I left for college. Oh good memories.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

I did that AncestryDNA thing. 4% Caucasus, with genetic hits in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Turkey, and Afghanistan? What the fuuuuuuck?

And where did 9% Italian come from?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I did that AncestryDNA thing. 4% Caucasus, with genetic hits in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Turkey, and Afghanistan? What the fuuuuuuck?
> 
> And where did 9% Italian come from?


There's always Italian in there, usually Sicillian, you get your weapon handling from that. Now, bad boy for PAYING the guvmint to give them your DNA, go back to sleep sweetie!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> There's always Italian in there, usually Sicillian, you get your weapon handling from that. Now, bad boy for PAYING the guvmint to give them your DNA, go back to sleep sweetie!


They have my DNA on file anyway. The Army takes it, so I'm already fucked. You're probably right, though. They're likely watching me, scratching their chin wondering what I'm going to do next.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They have my DNA on file anyway. The Army takes it, so I'm already fucked. You're probably right, though. They're likely watching me, scratching their chin wondering what I'm going to do next.


LOL you scare them! Ok that works. So show me the baby Peyotes?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you scare them! Ok that works. So show me the baby Peyotes?


Here ya go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 3988028 View attachment 3988029 View attachment 3988030 View attachment 3988032


So patient, can you imagine how bad malt felt over losing 30 years of them ow ow ow


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They have my DNA on file anyway. The Army takes it, so I'm already fucked. You're probably right, though. They're likely watching me, scratching their chin wondering what I'm going to do next.


Omerta my son, omerta


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Omerta my son, omerta


Now we went from opening your pee hole to shutting your pie hole


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So patient, can you imagine how bad malt felt over losing 30 years of them ow ow ow


I've got time. Hopefully, anyway, right?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Now we went from opening your pee hole to shutting your pie hole


+rep

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I've got time. Hopefully, anyway, right?
> 
> View attachment 3988036


... and this is why I luv uuuu


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Omerta my son, omerta


Lucky Luciano was probably my favorite mobster. I did a high school essay on him.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ... and this is why I luv uuuu


Right back at ya.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Lucky Luciano was probably my favorite mobster. I did a high school essay on him.
> View attachment 3988038


@Singlemalt your kiddo eh? LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Right back at ya.
> 
> View attachment 3988039


PS those are some really nice valves


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> PS those are some really nice valves


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So patient, can you imagine how bad malt felt over losing 30 years of them ow ow ow



I met and made friends with my neighbor when i lived near the city, his name is Dave. Dave had the sweetest cactus in his living room, right next to the tv. After knowing him a few years i asked him about it. He said it used to be _his _neighbors in the early 90s, and one day the cops came and hauled the guy off and as Dave watched he hollered out "Dave watch my cactus!". Dave never heard from him again, but kept the cactus. Over 20yrs later i ask him about it, he tells me that story, i think its odd his friend asked him to care for it as he was being hauled away so of course i open up a handy dandy cacti identifier and within minutes me and Dave and very excited. Next week Dave tells me his wife intentionally drowned it in its pot. She must've overheard our conversation and identification and foiled our plot by 'mistakingly overwatering' the cactus. It was like 4ft tall and stout. Damn shame.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

@Singlemalt I think we discussed your cacti collection. Sorry, I didn't read that right because I've had a bit to drink. 73% Scottish.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Right back at ya.
> 
> View attachment 3988039


@curious2garden so relevant to our convo, eh?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> @curious2garden so relevant to our convo, eh?


Eerily so


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> @curious2garden so relevant to our convo, eh?


I missed it. My bee yo.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Eerily so


I wish mine was that pretty...

Also, when i look at it i hear the lub dub.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I missed it. My bee yo.
> 
> View attachment 3988042


Nah, you're totally fine bro. C2G and i were literally just discussing hearts in another convo, and then i came to this thread and i seent it.

Btw i like your lil nubs in the dirt, when do expect for them to fruit? Got a timeline? Its probably a long time, eh? But i think we're both patient guys. I am gathering supplies to grow a moss garden! Lol i love it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Nah, you're totally fine bro. C2G and i were literally just discussing hearts in another convo, and then i came to this thread and i seent it.
> 
> Btw i like your lil nubs in the dirt, when do expect for them to fruit? Got a timeline? Its probably a long time, eh? But i think we're both patient guys. I am gathering supplies to grow a moss garden! Lol i love it


So how much does an elbow of moss go for these days?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Nah, you're totally fine bro. C2G and i were literally just discussing hearts in another convo, and then i came to this thread and i seent it.
> 
> Btw i like your lil nubs in the dirt, when do expect for them to fruit? Got a timeline? Its probably a long time, eh? But i think we're both patient guys. I am gathering supplies to grow a moss garden! Lol i love it


Oh you should build one on a Rolling Stones album cover


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Nah, you're totally fine bro. C2G and i were literally just discussing hearts in another convo, and then i came to this thread and i seent it.
> 
> Btw i like your lil nubs in the dirt, when do expect for them to fruit? Got a timeline? Its probably a long time, eh? But i think we're both patient guys. I am gathering supplies to grow a moss garden! Lol i love it


By nubs in the dirt, are we talking cacti or mycology?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So how much does an elbow of moss go for these days?


about £1


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I met and made friends with my neighbor when i lived near the city, his name is Dave. Dave had the sweetest cactus in his living room, right next to the tv. After knowing him a few years i asked him about it. He said it used to be _his _neighbors in the early 90s, and one day the cops came and hauled the guy off and as Dave watched he hollered out "Dave watch my cactus!". Dave never heard from him again, but kept the cactus. Over 20yrs later i ask him about it, he tells me that story, i think its odd his friend asked him to care for it as he was being hauled away so of course i open up a handy dandy cacti identifier and within minutes me and Dave and very excited. Next week Dave tells me his wife intentionally drowned it in its pot. She must've overheard our conversation and identification and foiled our plot by 'mistakingly overwatering' the cactus. It was like 4ft tall and stout. Damn shame.


When was this? It's not guaranteed but there is always a chance of saving them. Takes time but it can be done


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So how much does an elbow of moss go for these days?


Depends on the naiveté of the purchaser! I'll tell ya this much though, much easier to trim.



cannabineer said:


> Oh you should build one on a Rolling Stones album cover


Yes. Just yes. Rolling Stones gathering moss? Ludicrous heresy I tell you!



Singlemalt said:


> When was this? It's not guaranteed but there is always a chance of saving them. Takes time but it can be done


This wouldve been around 15' , because we were smoking GG4 like it was our job. 

And i never saw the aftermath... if i had known it could have been salvaged then i would've offered my home, in order to keep the peace in his. But i think he just trashed it, to keep the peace.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 1, 2017)

Man, I think the yeast in that beer fucked my stomach up last night. Probably wasn't smart to slam both a big bottle of Quad Ale and Mead last night. At least it broke my insomnia.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Man, I think the yeast in that beer fucked my stomach up last night. Probably wasn't smart to slam both a big bottle of Quad Ale and Mead last night. At least it broke my insomnia.


Coupla months ago I did a bomber of a triple IPA called Mortal Kombat. It gave me a hangover like none I have experienced. I'm gunshy now around Grocery Outlet bomber ales.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 2, 2017)

I just followed my genetic heritage from Southern India through the Middle East and Caucasus into Europe. Apparently I'm Aryan as fuck. And I don't mean that in a racist way, but I have remnants of Middle Eastern and South Asian DNA, enough to cause Behçet's Disease to express itself in me. One site's algorithm lists 96% European (Mostly Eastern European, Scandinavian, Italian, and Iberian) 4% Caucasian (Iranian), the second lists ~99% European, <2% South Indian Peninsula, and the third lists 97.7% European, 2.3% Middle Eastern. My Ancient Heritage lists Yamnaya, Corded Ware, La Brana 1, Ötzi, Motala, and a few others.

As Behçet's Disease is called the Silk Road Disease and is very rare in people of European and Western Descent, this makes a lot of sense. My family were obviously early Indo-Iranians that traded or at least migrated along the Silk Road.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 3, 2017)

@Gary Goodson HOF game tonight!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I just followed my genetic heritage from Southern India through the Middle East and Caucasus into Europe. Apparently I'm Aryan as fuck. And I don't mean that in a racist way, but I have remnants of Middle Eastern and South Asian DNA, enough to cause Behçet's Disease to express itself in me. One site's algorithm lists 96% European (Mostly Eastern European, Scandinavian, Italian, and Iberian) 4% Caucasian (Iranian), the second lists ~99% European, <2% South Indian Peninsula, and the third lists 97.7% European, 2.3% Middle Eastern. My Ancient Heritage lists Yamnaya, Corded Ware, La Brana 1, Ötzi, Motala, and a few others.
> 
> As Behçet's Disease is called the Silk Road Disease and is very rare in people of European and Western Descent, this makes a lot of sense. My family were obviously early Indo-Iranians that traded or at least migrated along the Silk Road.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 3, 2017)

ANC said:


>


At least they're mostly all saying the same thing.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2017)

How much neandertal?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> How much neandertal?


Ötzi's in there, so probably a little bit. Ötzi was H. neanderthalensis, I believe. At least partly.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)

Wiki says that a researcher has found that Ötzi had "a higher percentage" of Neandertal DNA than the average modern European ... but neither the value nor the baseline number were given. 
Morphologically he was a full-modern Cro-Magnon type. 

And they found 19 Tyroleans who "are related" to Ötzi. Tyrol straddles Italy and Austria and is traditionally the home patch for some of the sneakiest salesmen and all-round casuists north of Greece.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3989406


for some reason that image bugs me ... I feel greasy all over just looking at it


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 3, 2017)

Gives new meaning to "young man, you'll be sent to bed hungry!"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3989406





cannabineer said:


> for some reason that image bugs me ... I feel greasy all over just looking at it


It gave me heartburn!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2017)

This one time I was in pismo eating a bread bowl on the pier and 15 seagulls started trying to chill with me. Someone says "fucken seagull". After that , people started calling me seagull for a few months. it was awsome, I thought the nickname was pretty pimp...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This one time I was in pismo eating a bread bowl on the pier and 15 seagulls started trying to chill with me. Someone says "fucken seagull". After that , people started calling me seagull for a few months. it was awsome, I thought the nickname was pretty pimp...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


And I raaaan , I ran so far away


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Fucking @Steve French. He strays according, but he is always very pleasant and charming. May the gods bless his rotten guts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2017)

@UncleBuck 
thot you'd like this :http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/fiona-hippo-cutest-baby-pictures-cincinnati-zoo/


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This one time I was in pismo eating a bread bowl on the pier and 15 seagulls started trying to chill with me. Someone says "fucken seagull". After that , people started calling me seagull for a few months. it was awsome, I thought the nickname was pretty pimp...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @UncleBuck
> thot you'd like this :http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/fiona-hippo-cutest-baby-pictures-cincinnati-zoo/
> 
> View attachment 3990618


the wife and i have been following baby fiona closely. gracias senor.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

i went to the apartment tonight to really drink, me and a couple people are about 3 cases in.. this chick next door just came to my door crying and shes a straight slut ( i cant put it nicely) but she came crying and said whos she with is acting like an asshole) and asked me to help her out,,, i feel lke she brought it on herself... am i wrong?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i went to the apartment tonight to really drink, me and a couple people are about 3 cases in.. this chick next door just came to my door crying and shes a straight slut ( i cant put it nicely) but she came crying and said whos she with is acting like an asshole) and asked me to help her out,,, i feel lke she brought it on herself... am i wrong?


Help her out how? How is the dude she's with being an asshole?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Help her out how? How is the dude she's with being an asshole?


im not cuckir 
i already know her dude is cool ive smoked with him.... but also shes like crazily trying to fuck.. i just told her im not cucking her dude out... and he was like dude... its ok.. 


wtf is wrong with people, holy shit


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im not cuckir
> i already know her dude is cool ive smoked with him.... but also shes like crazily trying to fuck.. i just told her im not cucking her dude out... and he was like dude... its ok..
> 
> 
> wtf is wrong with people, holy shit


LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 5, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Ah fuck.

Just when I was thinking of having mine checked to see if it aligns with family stories.

I think I'm going to do it anyway.

I've been wondering since 1st grade where I came from.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ah fuck.
> Just when I was thinking of having mine checked to see if it aligns with family stories.
> I think I'm going to do it anyway. I've been wondering since 1st grade where I came from.


you going to do the 23andme w/ the health screening too? I've been thinking about that not so much for the ancestry part as the health portion.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im not cuckir
> i already know her dude is cool ive smoked with him.... but also shes like crazily trying to fuck.. i just told her im not cucking her dude out... and he was like dude... its ok..
> 
> 
> wtf is wrong with people, holy shit


You said she is a straight slut. 

It is time, and your project defines itself.

You must now make her into a bent slut.

I suggest by getting her dude to participate. We need his Goodson's CHC index stat.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You said she is a straight slut.
> 
> It is time, and your project defines itself.
> 
> ...


Nah she's pretty beat lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Nah she's pretty beat lol


Is he hot? (Don't be so quick to snatch defeat from the jaws of Victor)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Is he hot? (Don't be so quick to snatch *defeat* from the jaws of Victor)


*de meat*


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Is he hot? (Don't be so quick to snatch defeat from the jaws of Victor)


No.. complete weird Jerry Springer situation. He's cool but creepy. He was her grandma's husband. He's in his 50s. She's a couple years younger than me.. like 25. It's like too weird. I couldn't even make this shit up lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> No.. complete weird Jerry Springer situation. He's cool but creepy. He was her grandma's husband. He's in his 50s. She's a couple years younger than me.. like 25. It's like too weird. I couldn't even make this shit up lol


I still think you should obtain his Goodson's CHC index. For science.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I still think you should obtain his Goodson's CHC index. For science.


Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> you going to do the 23andme w/ the health screening too? I've been thinking about that not so much for the ancestry part as the health portion.


They are uncomfortably close to the government for me to do that. Further I doubt their accuracy. I just had genetic testing done for cancer alleles and Cedars Sinai drew blood stating initially saliva is not accurate enough.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I still think you should obtain his Goodson's CHC index. For science.


What's a CHC index?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


++rep you just summed up @cannabineer's dad's life.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What's a CHC index?


Cock Holster Capacity, usually a small integer


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> No.. complete weird Jerry Springer situation. He's cool but creepy. He was her grandma's husband. He's in his 50s. She's a couple years younger than me.. like 25. It's like too weird. I couldn't even make this shit up lol


Nice. C'mon brah, let that inner Sicilian out to play; some twisted chaos is always fun


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They are uncomfortably close to the government for me to do that. Further I doubt their accuracy. I just had genetic testing done for cancer alleles and Cedars Sinai drew blood stating initially saliva is not accurate enough.


ok, my question is, if they use your DNA to determine this, won't all DNA results be the same no matter how or where the sample is collected from or is there more to it than this? I don't understand the accuracy portion of it as I thought it would all be the same, but WTFDIK 

_edit: then another part of this is taking the data from say 23andme and downloading to this site;
https://www.promethease.com/ondemandagreed , for more info_


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ok, my question is, if they use your DNA to determine this, won't all DNA results be the same no matter how or where the sample is collected from or is there more to it than this? I don't understand the accuracy portion of it as I thought it would all be the same, but WTFDIK


These companies do not do a full sequencing. They look at SNPs (Single-nucleotide polymorphism), and there is still disagreement on which SNPs correlate to which disease and there is still research finding deviations of interest.

Sample collection, among other lab errors is a cause of laboratory inaccuracy, there is a far lower risk of contamination when blood is drawn in a professional lab vs saliva collection at home.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2017)

some asshole stole my car stereo overnight. and my registration, for some reason.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> some asshole stole my car stereo overnight. and my registration, for some reason.


So sorry, obviously someone else hates dealing with the DMV as badly as I do. Do you guys have tags on your plates for the year? If so check to see if they stole those as well, shit or your entire plates?!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2017)

Dan Balz??? 
LOL

And what's up with that creepy guy in the reflection?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dan Balz???
> LOL
> 
> And what's up with that creepy guy in the reflection?
> View attachment 3990982


Damn @Gary Goodson better get crackin' on copyrighting Des Nutz or it maybe to late


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2017)

i haven't had sex in 7 months.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't had sex in 7 months.


Maybe this will cheer you up...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Maybe this will cheer you up...
> 
> View attachment 3991628


After 7 months I think UB will fap to any of those


----------



## see4 (Aug 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to see you around (no pun intended this time).
> Long time.


Thanks GWN, good to see you as well. Hows huntin' been?


----------



## see4 (Aug 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> some asshole stole my car stereo overnight. and my registration, for some reason.


from your driveway? your street seemed pretty safe to me..


----------



## see4 (Aug 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't had sex in 7 months.


ouch dude. my girl is pregnant and I still tax that ass.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 7, 2017)

see4 said:


> ouch dude. my girl is pregnant and I still tax that ass.


I bet you're not married...


----------



## see4 (Aug 7, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I bet you're not married...


been there, done that. im on to woman number nine hundred and sixty two. im hung like a wet chihuahua. chicks dig my incredibly tiny weenis.

naw, i ain't married. that shit's for retards.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 7, 2017)

see4 said:


> been there, done that. im on to woman number nine hundred and sixty two. im hung like a wet chihuahua. chicks dig my incredibly tiny weenis.
> 
> naw, i ain't married. that shit's for retards.



Amen, brother. I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter, pm me the order info...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2017)

see4 said:


> Thanks GWN, good to see you as well. Hows huntin' been?


Deer just opened here on the 1st but it's too warm/buggy for my taste - I'll give it a bit to allow it to cool down.
Fishing has been off the hook though - King Salmon, Ling Cod & Halibut by the boat load.
How's the Blackout testing going?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2017)

RIP, Glen.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Glen.


What seriously , damn that sucks.
Rip Glenn


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What seriously , damn that sucks.
> Rip Glenn


Yeah, Alzheimer's for a while now, I guess. I wasn't a fan, particularly, but he was an icon.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/08/arts/music/glen-campbell-dead.html?&hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, Alzheimer's for a while now, I guess. I wasn't a fan, particularly, but he was an icon.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/08/arts/music/glen-campbell-dead.html?&hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


Yeah I knew he had Alzheimer's. And I can't say I was a huge fan either but mom was and I had a lot of respect for his role in music in general , but a little to soft rock for me. I seen a good documentary on him a few years ago , I guess I was just impressed with the career.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Glen.



I am not much of a one for country, but as a sprout I heard this song on mama's radio. The harmonic progressions ... they've haunted me in a benign way all these years. This is genius in my opinion.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 8, 2017)

I've always been a Campbell's soup fan. I hope the family carries on the tradition.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 9, 2017)

If anyone has suggestions why my greenhouse veggies aren't producing well I have a thread in gardening. Thanks.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If anyone has suggestions why my greenhouse veggies aren't producing well I have a thread in gardening. Thanks.


Needs calmag


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If anyone has suggestions why my greenhouse veggies aren't producing well I have a thread in gardening. Thanks.


My cucumbers, beans and melons from burpees was crap. Dusted and scratched next batch w/ Mycos made all the diff in the world. also added cal mag.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> My cucumbers, beans and melons from burpees was crap. Dusted and scratched next batch w/ Mycos made all the diff in the world. also added cal mag.


These are heirlooms from baker creek. Just curious why I'm not seeing fruits on anything. Started the same time as the stuff outdoor. Everything outside the greenhouse is producing well.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2017)

You’ve worked hard your whole life, or you made your money the American way, by inheriting most of it. You like speed and deserve nice things. But the idea of a new Porsche 911 bores you, and buying a used one is for plebes—no matter how good it is. You need something better, more special. So you turn your eyes to Singer Vehicle Design and their reimagined 911s. Good news! Their stuff is even better now....
























http://jalopnik.com/now-singer-teams-up-with-williams-for-bonkers-air-coole-1797660405


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am not much of a one for country, but as a sprout I heard this song on mama's radio. The harmonic progressions ... they've haunted me in a benign way all these years. This is genius in my opinion.


I remember him being a guest on the Smothers Brothers.

And anybody who was anybody in the '60's watched the Smothers Brothers. The first TV show to seriously get on a sitting president (LBJ) for bad foreign policy (Viet Nam).

Now days, that would be nothing, but back then you got canceled.

And mom always liked you best.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 9, 2017)

A seemingly knowledge Irish man told me in Canada they legalized bestiality sans penetration.. Told me the devil walks amongst us

Any truth to this? @The Hippy


----------



## 420God (Aug 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> A seemingly knowledge Irish man told me in Canada they legalized bestiality sans penetration.. Told me the devil walks amongst us
> 
> Any truth to this?


http://www.snopes.com/canada-legalizes-beastiality/


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> A seemingly knowledge Irish man told me in Canada they legalized bestiality sans penetration.. Told me the devil walks amongst us
> 
> Any truth to this? @The Hippy


Got a beast in mind? Is it majestic?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Got a beast in mind? Is it majestic?


I'm absolutely certain his beast is as majestic as Fuck!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> A seemingly knowledge Irish man told me in Canada they legalized bestiality sans penetration.. Told me the devil walks amongst us
> 
> Any truth to this? @The Hippy


Does this mean I can marry my dog?

Not interested in sex, but writing off all those dog treats would save a fortune.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Does this mean I can marry my dog?
> 
> Not interested in sex, but writing off all those dog treats would save a fortune.


I'd have to refer to shaggy and shaggy at law on that matter, but the lack of penetration seem inline with prior examples in sure they could find a precedent


----------



## Steve French (Aug 9, 2017)

According to an article in a trash magazine I just read, the queen drinks everyday, and usually has three by the end of luncheon. I have never felt so royal. I top her numbers by quite a fair margin too, perhaps I should be in line to be king. In the end, at least I might just live 90+ years, amass a huge fortune, and marry my ugly cousin.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 9, 2017)

Steve French said:


> According to an article in a trash magazine I just read, the queen drinks everyday, and usually has three by the end of luncheon. I have never felt so royal. I top her numbers by quite a fair margin too, perhaps I should be in line to be king. In the end, at least I might just live 90+ years, amass a huge fortune, and marry my ugly cousin.


You bastard! You should come kick it more often asshole!


Sorry for yelling, ijs where have you been brother?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2017)

Did anyone get the plate on that last sock as it blew by? It appeared to be pro She Who Shall Not Be Named banana eating


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Did anyone get the plate on that last sock as it blew by? It appeared to be pro She Who Shall Not Be Named banana eating


I probably missed it, I miss a lot..


----------



## see4 (Aug 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Deer just opened here on the 1st but it's too warm/buggy for my taste - I'll give it a bit to allow it to cool down.
> Fishing has been off the hook though - King Salmon, Ling Cod & Halibut by the boat load.
> How's the Blackout testing going?


Blackout numbers are good. I've got it down to 2 loads. I haven't run the db numbers, but they are incredibly quiet.

Just got done (3 months ago) building a 308. 24" Bartlin barrel, JAE stock, surgeon bolt, nightforce scope. I'm plinking 1 inch groups at over 400 yards out without breaking a sweat.

Cod and King Salmon sound delicious! I really need to make my way to Alaska, even for a short guided fishing trip. I've been on a king crab kick lately, been paying stupid money to get them here. If only I knew someone who could get their hands on them cheap.... wink wink. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Did anyone get the plate on that last sock as it blew by? It appeared to be pro She Who Shall Not Be Named banana eating


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2017)

see4 said:


> Blackout numbers are good. I've got it down to 2 loads. I haven't run the db numbers, but they are incredibly quiet.
> 
> Just got done (3 months ago) building a 308. 24" Bartlin barrel, JAE stock, surgeon bolt, nightforce scope. I'm plinking 1 inch groups at over 400 yards out without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Cod and King Salmon sound delicious! I really need to make my way to Alaska, even for a short guided fishing trip. I've been on a king crab kick lately, been paying stupid money to get them here.* If only I knew someone who could get their hands on them cheap.... wink wink. lo*l


I know quite a few of the crabbers & they cherish those things like gold. (which is what they're worth!)
The canneries know that too & pay them very well for em so it's tough getting anybody to shit a couple.

Even subsistence rules for them here is only two per household, per *YEAR!*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2017)

ANC said:


>


You come up with some of the craziest pic's/gif's.
+ Rep


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2017)

Kittycat pictures are the bestest.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone know what @bu$hleaguer is up to? He popped in once in July, but really hasn't been posting since May. Hope you're okay, bro. Miss yo crazy ass...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


>


I like the way a few of them stay in the moment. Even thou instincts has them airborne, they are assessing the situation as they come to earth.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)

looks like the weather will finally be co-operating tomorrow night for the Perseid meteor shower. local nature center is having an "event" so i'll probably check it out. been years since the conditions were right. i saw a spectacular display of fireballs on mushrooms about 15 years ago, it was winter and cold as fuck, but...wow


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I like the way a few of them stay in the moment. Even thou instincts has them airborne, they are assessing the situation as they come to earth.


doesn't seem to be the same with dogs though


----------



## Steve French (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2017)

Rocked a couple of stool burgers.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2017)

Be making stools


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rocked a couple of stool burgers.
> View attachment 3993524


Fuck I'd eat that right the naow


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3993546
> 
> Be making stools


LOL and you did! ha ha


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rocked a couple of stool burgers.
> View attachment 3993524


If the cat was 30 lbs bigger, Chunky would be in a heap o trouble


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> If the cat was 30 lbs bigger, Chunky would be in a heap o trouble


Wait, what? I thought that WAS the cats.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2017)

been cold calling farmers near jay em wyoming, looking for a place to camp out for the night of the eclipse. 

this is because i talked to the goshen county sheriff's department. apparently my fear of farmer rape was well founded. they said if the cops don't kick us out for road camping, farmers will literally chase us off with guns.

it's not going too well so far. but i feel good about this anyway.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> been cold calling farmers near jay em wyoming, looking for a place to camp out for the night of the eclipse.
> 
> this is because i talked to the goshen county sheriff's department. apparently my fear of farmer rape was well founded. they said if the cops don't kick us out for road camping, farmers will literally chase us off with guns.
> 
> it's not going too well so far. but i feel good about this anyway.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> been cold calling farmers near jay em wyoming, looking for a place to camp out for the night of the eclipse.
> 
> this is because i talked to the goshen county sheriff's department. apparently my fear of farmer rape was well founded. they said if the cops don't kick us out for road camping, farmers will literally chase us off with guns.
> 
> it's not going too well so far. but i feel good about this anyway.


I think you're going about this all wrong. 

Sure farmer rape and sodomization by banjo is a possibility but...

What about farmer daughters? You could suckle their "dusty rose" (shout outs to my ex Karah) udders and leave tiny uncle buck seeds to germinate in the whores of Wyoming. 

I imagine all farmers daughters look like @Finshaggy sister. God she looks like she could take a pounding.


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2017)

Are there no national parks you could go to?


----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2017)

Wife and I are gonna watch the eclipse st the garden of the gods in Illinois. She wanted to do some wine drinking and I some trail riding. Rented a cabin almost a year in advance, thanks to my brothers recommendation. Cabin prices tripled for this event. Hotels that are normally below 100a night are close to 500. Fucking ridiculous for a couple minute event.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 12, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Wife and I are gonna watch the eclipse st the garden of the gods in Illinois. She wanted to do some wine drinking and I some trail riding. Rented a cabin almost a year in advance, thanks to my brothers recommendation. Cabin prices tripled for this event. Hotels that are normally below 100a night are close to 500. Fucking ridiculous for a couple minute event.


Talk about being scalped.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> been cold calling farmers near jay em wyoming, looking for a place to camp out for the night of the eclipse.
> 
> this is because i talked to the goshen county sheriff's department. apparently my fear of farmer rape was well founded. they said if the cops don't kick us out for road camping, farmers will literally chase us off with guns.
> 
> it's not going too well so far. but i feel good about this anyway.


 Damn I thought you had this one stitched up. I was gonna vicariously see this fan-dance of nature through your post-typin' eyes. I'm staying way way down south at the 80% line. So go and succeed for all of us, our single-combat warrior.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2017)

boom, booked a lady's front yard just 22 miles from the totality point i had in mind. even if the roads are jammed and the car breaks down, a human can run 22 miles in 4 hours pretty easy.

$200 a night just to pitch a tent on some person's lawn is easily the best decision i have ever made.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2017)

for the record, i tried calling hotels and campgrounds 2 years ago for this. they were booked 5-10 years in advance.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> for the record, i tried calling hotels and campgrounds 2 years ago for this. they were booked 5-10 years in advance.


 the eclipse belongs to the people. Occupy


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> boom, booked a lady's front yard just 22 miles from the totality point i had in mind. even if the roads are jammed and the car breaks down, *a human can run 22 miles in 4 hours pretty easy*.
> 
> $200 a night just to pitch a tent on some person's lawn is easily the best decision i have ever made.


Major style points for whispering "we kicked their ass" and falling over dead


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> the eclipse belongs to the people. Occupy


LMAO


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3994391


Who stuffed that butt? 
Hopefully they were cleared by a doctor first...


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 13, 2017)

Checkout my new fishing knife. @UncleBuck


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3994418
> 
> Checkout my new fishing knife. @UncleBuck


Lol. You're silly...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2017)

Well look at that, a riot in my back yard! 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/protesters-police-clash-seattle-virginia-riots-article-1.3408670


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 13, 2017)

It's been raining so I've been watching way too much youtube while I browse twitter and do laundry.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Anyone know what @bu$hleaguer is up to? He popped in once in July, but really hasn't been posting since May. Hope you're okay, bro. Miss yo crazy ass...



Hey I'm good dude- went vegetarian a few weeks back and haven't been able to get off the toilet since. Huge, long, lucious fibershitz.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey I'm good dude- *went vegetarian a few weeks back* and haven't been able to get off the toilet since. Huge, long, lucious fibershitz.








Lol, good to see ya Bushy


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey I'm good dude- went vegetarian a few weeks back and haven't been able to get off the toilet since. Huge, long, lucious fibershitz.


Lol. Posting from the toilet is perfect for TNT. I take a lot of psyllium husks each night, so I know exactly what you mean. Awesome dumps. Don't be a stranger...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Posting from the toilet is perfect for TNT. I take a lot of psyllium husks each night, so I know exactly what you mean. Awesome dumps. Don't be a stranger...


Yeah, I'll be around. Not as much time these days as a daddy to search for fucked up memes and talk about my cock, but I'll make time. There's always time for cock talk.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah, I'll be around. Not as much time these days as a daddy to search for fucked up memes and talk about my cock, but I'll make time. There's always time for cock talk.


What daddy? There's a mini bu$hie? Please tell us more (good to see you kiddo we miss you around here).


----------



## dux (Aug 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3994391



For fucks sake....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey I'm good dude- went vegetarian a few weeks back and haven't been able to get off the toilet since. Huge, long, lucious fibershitz.


Clean one-wipers?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2017)

So one of the shagster's threads went to General Marijuana Growing, the other landed in Science and Technology (LOL), gotta love the mod's creativity and sense of humor. Although so far my most appreciated move, of theirs, is the one to Advanced Growing, pure genius.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So one of the shagster's threads went to General Marijuana Growing, the other landed in Science and Technology (LOL), gotta love the mod's creativity and sense of humor. Although so far my most appreciated move, of theirs, is the one to Advanced Growing, pure genius.


@GreatwhiteNorth is my fucking hero. <3


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2017)

I keep running into these spy trucks.
 
Should I be concerned?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 16, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah, I'll be around. Not as much time these days as a daddy to search for fucked up memes and talk about my cock, but I'll make time. There's always time for cock talk.


Haven't seen you in a while. I figured you had drowned in cum and died. I'm glad you were able to survive those loads.


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep running into these spy trucks.
> View attachment 3996110
> Should I be concerned?


I've never seen one of those..


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep running into these spy trucks.
> View attachment 3996110
> Should I be concerned?


I've never seen one of those..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I've never seen one of those..


yet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I've never seen one of those..


I bet they've seen you... 
(Same thing I tell people who say they've never seen a cougar in the wild.)


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

Romance isn't dead!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> ...never seen a cougar in the wild.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 18, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 3996600


Ah, one of my favourite movies, if the info doesn't lie. Makes me feel good about being an alcoholic.

"Anybody can get a job, it takes a man to make it without working."

"I hate people. You hate them?" "No, but I seem to feel better when they're not around."

That Bukowski cat, a great writer.



> "What are they looking at?" I asked.
> 
> "Let's go see," said Frank.
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm sure if I spend hours looking through the
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-odour-control-thread.90893/
I may find the size of carbon filter needed for a 5x10x7 tent,

DIY or store bought IDC.


some of you fine folke here may already have a filter that matches these needs.

Thanks

Here is something for your troubles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2017)

lokie said:


> I'm sure if I spend hours looking through the
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-odour-control-thread.90893/
> I may find the size of carbon filter needed for a 5x10x7 tent,
> 
> ...


I'd like this post if it wasn't so disturbing. 

Hey, isn't that Chum Lee from pawn stars?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd like this post if it wasn't so disturbing.


That's why I liked it


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2017)

A little more use of the brain cells I have left took me to youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=choose+a+carbon+filter+size


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2017)

lokie said:


> I'm sure if I spend hours looking through the
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-odour-control-thread.90893/
> I may find the size of carbon filter needed for a 5x10x7 tent,
> 
> ...


5x10x7 is 350 cubic feet. You want 3-5 air exchanges/minute in my environment (you might be able to get by with less). So you need a filter and fan that can move that quantity. so 5 * 350 = 1750 cubic feet / minute

I use an 8x24" Phresh in my grow but here is Phresh's calculator
http://www.phreshfilter.com/tools/cfm-calculator

Then you match your fan (use it to pull) from your filter. My run is filter, through lights, to attic with the fan 2 feet before the attic. I use a Max Can fan and it's been in use for 6 years now without hiccup and between my filter and my fan zero smell. Have not had to replace my carbon filter but my humidity is very low, humidity kills carbon efficiency.
http://canfilters.com/fans/max-fans.html

If you have a lot of 90 degree bends in your tubing get a little extra horsepower on your fan, again put it at the end of the run just prior to where you evacuate and make sure you have sufficient intake air.

hth,
annie


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

Major bummer. 

RIP Sonny Landham.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep running into these spy trucks.
> View attachment 3996110
> Should I be concerned?


I know Google got in trouble for scanning all open WiFi when they were out with the Google maps vehicles. I always thought it was weird that the goggle map truck drove through our industrial complex a couple times a week. I still think they were trying to steal info from competing companies.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 19, 2017)

Those "unite the right" assholes are in Boston today. Not sure if I want to go with my friends to harass them or not. Fucking cunts


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Major bummer.
> 
> RIP Sonny Landham.
> 
> View attachment 3996995


"got to the choppa"


----------



## see4 (Aug 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know quite a few of the crabbers & they cherish those things like gold. (which is what they're worth!)
> The canneries know that too & pay them very well for em so it's tough getting anybody to shit a couple.
> 
> Even subsistence rules for them here is only two per household, per *YEAR!*


What the frick! Guess I will stick with my Red Lobster "king crab legs". Notice the quotes. 

At least my artichokes are growing in nicely... another 8 months and I'll have something to eat! lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2017)

all packed up and ready to go for the eclipse.

here's to hoping for a minimum of farmer rape.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 20, 2017)

lokie said:


> I'm sure if I spend hours looking through the
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-odour-control-thread.90893/
> I may find the size of carbon filter needed for a 5x10x7 tent,
> 
> ...



Ime Can filters have a longer life than a couple other brands I've used


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Ime Can filters have a longer life than a couple other brands I've used


Can & phresh filters are the best.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

Ever get so high that your ears ring?


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

ANC said:


>


That's some funny shit right there!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever get so high that your ears ring?


Too many engine rooms in ships.
My ears always ring.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2017)

Ever sat at a traffic light and then in the corner of your eye, you see the traffic start moving, except it feels like they stand still and you are rolling back?
I always stomp on the brakes when that happens.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Too many engine rooms in ships.
> My ears always ring.


Yeah different cause, Lisinopril


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 20, 2017)

My ears ring all the time from working in body shops and machine shops, and turning it up to 11! 











Probably high blood pressure too, but whatever.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2017)

40/40

40 Yrs. working in steel mills and a 40 watt guitar amp.

what?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 40/40
> 
> 40 Yrs. working in steel mills and a 40 watt guitar amp.
> 
> what?


Most of the old timers in my trade are def.
Always popping powder actuated caps right by the head(H.V. Loads are the best) Chop saw on metal studs, and a screw gun going. at least one of those three going at all times. I was super stupid and hardly ever wore ear plugs.  I'm partially def in my right ear lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Most of the old timers in my trade are def.
> Always popping powder actuated caps right by the head(H.V. Loads are the best) Chop saw on metal studs, and a screw gun going. at least one of those three going at all times. I was super stupid and hardly ever wore ear plugs.  I'm partially def in my right ear lol.


The funny thing is OSHA commands annual hearing tests. (People have gotten as much as $80k for hearing loss where I worked.)

And I scored like a 30 yr. old in those tests. Just so they wouldn't have a pay out. Lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The funny thing is OSHA commands annual hearing tests. (People have gotten as much as $80k for hearing loss where I worked.)
> 
> And I scored like a 30 yr. old in those tests. Just so they wouldn't have a pay out. Lol.


Annual hearing tests??? What??? Lol

They don't do that around here, or at least in the building trades. The general contractors have safety guys that are on the prowl for peeps not wearing their safety glasses at all times, but they don't give a fuck about your ears lmao.


Back some years ago, we were retrofitting the US customhouse San Francisco.
They would test us for lead levels. I tested dangerously high right up to the max allowed. Before I tested over the limit, I went off to another job. I think it's kinda funny.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2017)

The very next job I went on was the Opera house there in SF. The only job I've ever been kicked off. I was smelling of booze. The inspector ratted me out


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Annual hearing tests??? What??? Lol
> 
> They don't do that around here, or at least in the building trades. The general contractors have safety guys that are on the prowl for peeps not wearing there safety glasses at all times, but they don't give a fuck about your ears lmao.
> 
> ...


Things got bad during a recession once, found myself working in an X-ray dept. in a local hospital for a year.

Had to wear a film badge to check for radiation exposure.

97% of the time, I worked the darkroom developing the old non digital X-ray film cassettes.

0ccasionally, I had to go do vile tasks out in the dept. that I didn't like considering the low rate of pay.

So I started to stick the film in my badge on the edge of the inside of the cassette where the patient's name was and expose it. Repeatedly.

It came back really high and they freaked. Had to get an exam and blood test.

I was confined to the protected dark room for the rest of my time there, where I was being paid to be. Lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2017)

I fucking hate moving 
So over it
Next stop Missouri


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2017)

sunni said:


> I fucking hate moving
> So over it
> Next stop Missouri


Coast Guard in Missouri?

edit: just looked it up. I'll be damned, never thought so lol


----------



## see4 (Aug 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> Ever sat at a traffic light and then in the corner of your eye, you see the traffic start moving, except it feels like they stand still and you are rolling back?
> I always stomp on the brakes when that happens.


Shouldn't your foot already be on the brake?


----------



## see4 (Aug 20, 2017)

sunni said:


> I fucking hate moving
> So over it
> Next stop Missouri


wtf.. Sunni in Missouri? Wasn't it like 5 years ago I was trying to get you to come to Boston? And you were like, nah, I won't leave Canada. Guess you didn't like my red hair huh?


----------



## see4 (Aug 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Coast Guard in Missouri?
> 
> edit: just looked it up. I'll be damned, never thought so lol


Along the Mississsisisssissisipppippippipi?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Coast Guard in Missouri?
> 
> edit: just looked it up. I'll be damned, never thought so lol


They're everywhere lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> wtf.. Sunni in Missouri? Wasn't it like 5 years ago I was trying to get you to come to Boston? And you were like, nah, I won't leave Canada. Guess you didn't like my red hair huh?


Rifjt damn my husband for being so charming


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> wtf.. Sunni in Missouri? Wasn't it like 5 years ago I was trying to get you to come to Boston? And you were like, nah, I won't leave Canada. Guess you didn't like my red hair huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Coast Guard in Missouri?
> 
> edit: just looked it up. I'll be damned, never thought so lol


First thing I remembered was bass fishing at Tablerock Lake then I went nah.....


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I don't think Missouri will be great but who the fuck knows
I hear they have tornados ? That's some scary shit to me


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

sunni said:


> Ya I don't think Missouri will be great but who the fuck knows
> I hear they have tornados ? That's some scary shit to me


I have had tornado dreams and earthquake dreams. I like the tornado dreams better. The earthquake dreams were frightening. The tornado dreams were beautiful.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have had tornado dreams and earthquake dreams. I like the tornado dreams better. The earthquake dreams were frightening. The tornado dreams were beautiful.


Born and raised on earthquake's I'll keep 'em you may have my share of tornados


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have had tornado dreams and earthquake dreams. I like the tornado dreams better. The earthquake dreams were frightening. The tornado dreams were beautiful.


You are so very odd.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have had tornado dreams and earthquake dreams. I like the tornado dreams better. The earthquake dreams were frightening. The tornado dreams were beautiful.


I get what your saying though. I'd also rather be inside of twister 



 Then be inside of San andreas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2017)

No tornado's here but crust movement is quite common.
Fuck both!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

I was surfing channels and saw "Cornhole Campionship" in the guide. 
It made me laugh...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was surfing channels and saw "Cornhole Campionship" in the guide.
> It made me laugh...


Weird name for sure, but it is a very competitive sport in the mid-west.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2017)

I am Cornoleo. I need TP for my bunghole!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weird name for sure, but it is a very competitive sport in the mid-west.


It's like the game of horseshoes with beanbags? 
So folks were getting hammered and ended up hurting themselves with real horseshoes??? 

So someone invented a safer version. 
Horseshoes Lite


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's like the game of horseshoes with beanbags?
> So folks were getting hammered and ended up hurting themselves with real horseshoes???
> 
> So someone invented a safer version.
> Horseshoes Lite


Idk - we also played "washers".






That shit is tough!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Idk - we also payed "washers".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks dangerous to me. 
They should be wearing helmets. 
Lawn darts were *much* more entertaining...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

I grew up in the midwest. Why have I never heard of 'cornholing' (v.2) & 'washer toss'? 
Weird. 
Then again, I left in 84 & never looked back.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grew up in the midwest. Why have I never heard of 'cornholing' (v.2) & 'washer toss'?
> Weird.
> Then again, I left in 84 & never looked back.


midwest here too, but that shit is all over. first time i heard the term (in ref to the game, that is), drove by a big sign that said "cornholing here", and had to question if that was what it really said . (no , i didn't stop, cause of buck's farmer rape fear)


----------



## dangledo (Aug 21, 2017)

Make a bag set (hardly ever hear it called cornhole here in mw)every year to auction off at my brothers annual golf outing.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weird name for sure, but it is a very competitive sport in the mid-west.


I'm from the Midwest and never heard of it till I moved to Florida. I did move in 99 so maybe that's why.


----------



## 420God (Aug 21, 2017)

Thunderstorms this afternoon. Guess I won't be seeing the eclipse.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2017)

420God said:


> Thunderstorms this afternoon. Guess I won't be seeing the eclipse.


On line .

You won't even need glasses.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 21, 2017)

420God said:


> Thunderstorms this afternoon. Guess I won't be seeing the eclipse.


Same here, it's cloudy af right now.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I'm from the Midwest and never heard of it till I moved to Florida. I did move in 99 so maybe that's why.


same here except the midwest thing. i never heard of it until i moved to florida also. now its catching on around here, a couple bars have it. but horseshoes is way more fun. nothing like throwing steel towards another person when youre borderline blacked out drunk


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2017)

Special glasses to look at the eclipse?

FAKE NEWS!


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2017)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/hundreds-confess-to-eating-humans-20170821

This must be the most fucked up news story I read in a while.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2017)

It's official, that is definitely the most fucked up thing I will probably read . . . Ever!


----------



## dux (Aug 22, 2017)

this is what I pictured in that story.. but they have cell phones?


----------



## dstroy (Aug 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/hundreds-confess-to-eating-humans-20170821
> 
> This must be the most fucked up news story I read in a while.


Yep.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm going back to bed and hope for a better start to my day.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 22, 2017)

I found this:

http://www.theafricangourmet.com/2015/03/africa--bones-witchdoctors-sangoma-traditional-healers.html

Which sort of explains what a Nyanga does. But I'm sure it's much more complicated.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> same here except the midwest thing. i never heard of it until i moved to florida also. now its catching on around here, a couple bars have it. but horseshoes is way more fun. nothing like throwing steel towards another person when youre borderline blacked out drunk


LOL my family played horseshoes in the backyard during gatherings at the dairy farm. Funny as fuck, we had work horses for cutting the cattle etc... so actual shoeing occurred and the guys would pay us for the horseshoes we collected and then they used a piece of rebar as I remember. They had some sort of drinking game associated and you could make quite a bit fetching horseshoes back during the game too if you were quick and observant. I preferred the relative safety of hiding and hoarding the shoes and making the lesser, but safer, buck.

I hadn't thought about that in years! Horseshoe economy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3998813


What a wonderful voice


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 22, 2017)

ok Doc @curious2garden , saw this today in the NYT, is this more scare tactic BS for us common folk? I mean why do "they" do this? Sure, they hedge the statement, but come on now...
*
Conclusion *

_"Marijuana use, especially prolonged years of use, may increase the risk of hypertension mortality. This cardiovascular risk associated with marijuana use, may be greater than the cardiovascular risk already established for cigarette smoking. We are not disputing the possible medicinal benefits of standardized cannabis formulations; however, recreational use of marijuana should be approached with caution. It is possible that discouraging recreational marijuana use may ultimately impact reductions in mortality from cardiovascular causes. A purposeful longitudinal study modeled with inclusion of listed relevant limitations is recommended to help evaluate this cause."

_


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ok Doc @curious2garden , saw this today in the NYT, is this more scare tactic BS for us common folk? I mean why do "they" do this? Sure, they hedge the statement, but come on now...
> *
> Conclusion *
> 
> ...


Reads very speculative to me but I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it or run down the authors. It's possible Cannabis has some negative health effects but until mode of administration, Cannabis type, underlying disease factors are all taken into consideration, controlled for etc... they are just guessing.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever get so high that your ears ring?


I use to do some dope that made my nuts ring. So I stopped doing that dope, it took a year before nuts stopped ringing.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I use to do some dope that made my nuts ring. So I stopped doing that dope, it took a year before nuts stopped ringing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I use to do some dope that made my nuts ring. So I stopped doing that dope, it took a year before nuts stopped ringing.


Did they play a song? 

dingle bells
dingle bells
dingle all the way
. . .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did they play a song?
> 
> dingle bells
> dingle bells
> ...


Fuck you, you beat me to it! That was EXACTLY what I wanted to ask


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did they play a song?
> 
> dingle bells
> dingle bells
> ...





curious2garden said:


> Fuck you, you beat me to it! That was EXACTLY what I wanted to ask


No no they rang like a tellie phone. I kelp taking my phone out of my pocket to answer it but it wasn't ringing and the ringing with vibration continued in my pants. I was hoping someone would answer it, but I figured it was a wrong number anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> No no they rang like a tellie phone. I kelp taking my phone out of my pocket to answer it but it wasn't ringing and the ringing with vibration continued in my pants. I was hoping someone would answer it, but I figured it was a wrong number anyway.


An old analog phone or a new digital or a mobile? I'm not even touching reaching into your pants to grab your, errr, phone.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> No no they rang like a tellie phone. I kelp taking my phone out of my pocket to answer it but it wasn't ringing and the ringing with vibration continued in my pants. I was hoping someone would answer it, but I figured it was a wrong number anyway.


have to.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> An old analog phone or a new digital or a mobile? I'm not even touching reaching into your pants to grab your, errr, phone.


Flip phone , it has happened since I got the digital phone. Maybe it's because I changed my number.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> have to.


One of my cat's loves to sit on my phone for some reason. I've learned to check it for butt prints after noticing a starfish print on the screen once . Makes me wonder how many times I didn't notice and pressed the phone to the side of my face.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone ever watch 'Everett Tweakers' livestream on Youtube?
(cam of tweaker camp on a sidewalk in Everett, Wa.)
Stumbled on the channel yesterday evening and it was a entertaining 'episode'....


----------



## see4 (Aug 23, 2017)

sunni said:


> Ya I don't think Missouri will be great but who the fuck knows
> I hear they have tornados ? That's some scary shit to me


I hear St. Louis is not turrible. Their bbq is dy-no-mite!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2017)

Is douche nozzle or douche bag the more insulting part of the douche?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Is douche nozzle or douche bag the more insulting part of the douche?


I'd say nozzle, as it is more participatory


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd say nozzle, as it is more participatory


You truly have a penetrating intellect.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


I could faintly hear chuck berry singing the turtle creek verse when I looked at that pic.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2017)

see4 said:


> I hear St. Louis is not turrible. Their bbq is dy-no-mite!


@sunni 

https://www.happycow.net/north_america/usa/missouri/


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey @ChingOwn


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2017)

@Gary Goodson 
_The longtime Eagles fan's obituary asks for Riegel "to have 8 Philadelphia Eagles as pall bearers so the Eagles can let him down one last time."_
http://6abc.com/sports/philadelphia-eagles-fan-gets-last-laugh-with-obituary/2337604/

lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 24, 2017)

LETS GO LIONS!!!


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 24, 2017)

Forced to update my Apple laptop time and time again. And then the nail in the snail-pace coffin was Yosemite, and now El Capitan. Perfectly fast and efficient computer now is a piece of shit. Forcing me to buy a newer version Apple?...don't think so. I like slow!!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2017)

No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm watching the movie "Four Brothers", starring Marky Mark Wahlburg, and I am thoroughly entertained! 

Not sure which is worse -- soundtrack, script, or acting. 
"Your girlfriend is here."
"Well go shut her up then."
. . .
"I don't know how to say it , but I was seeing your mother... 'socially'". 

Lovin' it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm watching the movie "Four Brothers", starring Marky Mark Wahlburg, and I am thoroughly entertained!
> 
> Not sure which is worse -- soundtrack, script, or acting.
> "Your girlfriend is here."
> ...


Some great lines in that flick; def a stoner flick lol. The final fight scene is classic along with body disposal


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

"Put the Coo-coo back in the clock baby"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Some great lines in that flick; def a stoner flick lol. The final fight scene is classic along with body disposal


37 minutes left -- minus commercial breaks, that's probably 12 mins of movie! 

Shootout with the bad guys! Woot!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

Volvo paid for product placement, big-time!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

Jack, look at me! 
Are you all right?

(As blood pours from multiple chest wounds.)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2017)

20 fucking inches of rain through Tuesday in south Texas? 

Holy shit fuck!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson
> _The longtime Eagles fan's obituary asks for Riegel "to have 8 Philadelphia Eagles as pall bearers so the Eagles can let him down one last time."_
> http://6abc.com/sports/philadelphia-eagles-fan-gets-last-laugh-with-obituary/2337604/
> 
> lol


Haha a browns fan said the same thing couple years ago.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha a browns fan said the same thing couple years ago.


They were damn fucking good when Jim Brown played for them. 

Then he decided to quit to make movies with Raquel WeIch.

They curse of Raquel?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 20 fucking inches of rain through Tuesday in south Texas?
> 
> Holy shit fuck!


Yep. Been getting a ton here too, it's supposed to rain later today as a matter of fact.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They were damn fucking good when Jim Brown played for them.
> 
> Then he decided to quit to make movies with Raquel WeIch.
> 
> ...


How's your Steelers looking? 

My QB hasn't even thrown a pass yet


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> How's your Steelers looking?
> 
> My QB hasn't even thrown a pass yet


Our superstar RB hasn't signed yet.

Not ready for the drug test yet. Lol.

I always expect 10 wins. Good franchise, they manage very well.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Our superstar RB hasn't signed yet.
> 
> Not ready for the drug test yet. Lol.
> 
> I always expect 10 wins. Good franchise, they manage very well.


Oh that's right, forgot about that. He will show up in time for those 700k game checks.. lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh that's right, forgot about that. He will show up in time for those 700k game checks.. lol


They put the franchise tag on him to keep him another year @ 15mil.

They offered him a long term @ 15mil a yr., he said no. I love Bell but he does like to take risks. I would have signed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They put the franchise tag on him to keep him another year @ 15mil.
> 
> They offered him a long term @ 15mil a yr., he said no. I love Bell but he does like to take risks. I would have signed.


Agreed, it only takes one injury..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Agreed, it only takes one injury..


He didn't even sign the one year for this season. Lol.

Kids.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He didn't even sign the one year for this season. Lol.
> 
> Kids.


He's greedy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They were damn fucking good when Jim Brown played for them.
> 
> Then he decided to quit to make movies with Raquel WeIch.
> 
> ...


Fuck I'd quit too.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 24, 2017)

What is Satan's name? I know Lucifer but what's the b one? I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He didn't even sign the one year for this season. Lol.
> 
> Kids.


Just found this. Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What is Satan's name? I know Lucifer but what's the b one? I'm drawing a blank.


Beelzebub


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beelzebub


I was going to suggest Barney


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to suggest Barney




Agreed This is horrifyingly Satanic




.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


this is a good one too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2017)

Bugs have more fun than me lately.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bugs have more fun than me lately.
> 
> View attachment 3999767 View attachment 3999768


you should of joined in


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beelzebub


That's the one. Thaaaaank you. You know when you know something but for the life of you your mouth won't say it cuz your brain is too busy thinking about how awesome the color blue is? I was having one of those moments.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to suggest Barney


Sup with the Barney hate?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sup with the Barney hate?
> 
> View attachment 3999787


He was irritating but nothing on the level of that satanic purple dinosaur


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 24, 2017)

Fuckin straya post better bring me my stuff. Sure they made my last delivery fine. But they've fucked up a few times before.

I've had things broken, sent to wrong addresses. And "lost". Only to be told I should have used registered post. To which my response was- maybe you fuckers should do your job properly. Rather than tampering with others stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to suggest Barney


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


Who has the time or wherewithal to do that?


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who has the time or wherewithal to do that?


Bored college students ... this stinks of the way we loved to abuse the scientific method when the beer did flow


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bugs have more fun than me lately.
> 
> View attachment 3999767 View attachment 3999768


In the second pic a fly is getting in for the menage a trois


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2017)

ANC said:


>


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 24, 2017)

Nosturotu.. Or some shit like that.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 24, 2017)

My Speedo lights and tail lights keep blowing fuses..and not working. Its a p.o.s. 2002 f150 club cab. 5.7L. Switch seems fine .
Could I have a ground or short issue some where.. Anyone have any issues like this with their Ford's..?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 24, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> My Speedo lights and tail lights keep blowing fuses..and not working. Its a p.o.s. 2002 f150 club cab. 5.7L. Switch seems fine .
> Could I have a ground or short issue some where.. Anyone have any issues like this with their Ford's..?


Does it have the cruise switch running tandem with the brake switch? Also, could it possible be related to the shift release mechanism when you depress the brake pedal? I dunno how domestics do it, but some of the japanese cars have all that shit running in line/


Also, I really have NO IDEA what i'm talking about.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who has the time or wherewithal to do that?


Some people literally have nothing better to do.I bet there's a way to achieve 666 out of anyone's name if you just try hard enough.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2017)

Cunt
 

Oops






Wrong thread...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 25, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> My Speedo lights and tail lights keep blowing fuses..and not working. Its a p.o.s. 2002 f150 club cab. 5.7L. Switch seems fine .
> Could I have a ground or short issue some where.. Anyone have any issues like this with their Ford's..?


Did you add an aftermarket anything that required you to tap into the veh wiring? Maybe enroll in some online forums for F150 owners. I see a few problems with wiring mentioned. https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/Discussion-c4471_ds542505 I know when I had issues with my Nissan, some of the clubs had answers for me, and unlike here they weren't all fucks  Only F150 I had was decades ago but it was a real workhorse. GL, I fukin hate wiring problems


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> @sunni
> https://www.happycow.net/north_america/usa/missouri/
> https://www.happycow.net/north_america/usa/missouri/


Oh I'll be fine 
I can have something at any restaurant just takes some creativity


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2017)

_A South Carolina high school principal is under fire for allegedly telling students that they can’t wear leggings “unless you are a size 0 or 2.”_
_----_
http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/whats-hot/high-school-principal-tells-students-they-cant-wear-leggings-unless-you-are-a-size-0-or-2/ar-AAqF4wd?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> _A South Carolina high school principal is under fire for allegedly telling students that they can’t wear leggings “unless you are a size 0 or 2.”
> ----_
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/whats-hot/high-school-principal-tells-students-they-cant-wear-leggings-unless-you-are-a-size-0-or-2/ar-AAqF4wd?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## dstroy (Aug 25, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> My Speedo lights and tail lights keep blowing fuses..and not working. Its a p.o.s. 2002 f150 club cab. 5.7L. Switch seems fine .
> Could I have a ground or short issue some where.. Anyone have any issues like this with their Ford's..?


Check the brake fluid level sensor, it's on the master cylinder brake fluid reservoir. if it's the #15 fuse that keeps blowing that might be it.

If you want help troubleshooting let me know, I'm decent at electrical stuff.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Check the brake fluid level sensor, it's on the master cylinder brake fluid reservoir. if it's the #15 fuse that keeps blowing that might be it.
> 
> If you want help troubleshooting let me know, I'm decent at electrical stuff.


hes obviously just low on power steering fluid


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He was irritating but nothing on the level of that satanic purple dinosaur





cannabineer said:


>


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


 Real talk


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Real talk


agreed


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you add an aftermarket anything that required you to tap into the veh wiring? Maybe enroll in some online forums for F150 owners. I see a few problems with wiring mentioned. https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/Discussion-c4471_ds542505 I know when I had issues with my Nissan, some of the clubs had answers for me, and unlike here they weren't all fucks  Only F150 I had was decades ago but it was a real workhorse. GL, I fukin hate wiring problems


I actually visited a couple Ford forums and I did fine some helpful info and tips.. Turns out the ground wire broke free underneath the spair tire. Under the box.. It was the ground wire to the wiring harness for the trailer plug..


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 25, 2017)

@Gary Goodson are you in the path of the hurricane? Looks like a big one. I guess if you are,then you prolly won't be on here.lol or maybe you would..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @Gary Goodson are you in the path of the hurricane? Looks like a big one. I guess if you are,then you prolly won't be on here.lol or maybe you would..


No I'm far from it. We are going to get a lot of rain because of it though. It's raining here now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No I'm far from it. We are going to get a lot of rain because of it though. It's raining here now.


Looks like most of Texas is gonna get rain..


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2017)

Hope @Drowning-Man doesn't live up to his name


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope @Drowning-Man doesn't live up to his name


Lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope @Drowning-Man doesn't live up to his name


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2017)

Alas, Abe is in Michigan. Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Alas, Abe is in Michigan. Oh well, maybe next time


Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 25, 2017)

Watching Sportscenter and, Chance the rapper" is on talking. First thing came to mind was, @Bob Zmuda sold him weed.. lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like most of Texas is gonna get rain..


WTF?

Yesterday, all the talking heads said it would likely stay category 1, mostly a catastrophic rain event.

Now it's category 4 to go with a catastrophic rain event.

Bad time to be near the gulf.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Watching Sportscenter and, Chance the rapper" is on talking. First thing came to mind was, @Bob Zmuda sold him weed.. lol


Lol!!!!! Every time I see him I'm like, "he looks high. Maybe he smoked my shit."


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Alas, Abe is in Michigan. Oh well, maybe next time


But he is still in the path of hurricane Franzia


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> But he is still in the path of hurricane Franzia


plus rep (tiny ninja bow)


----------



## neosapien (Aug 27, 2017)

So I'm out with the little one and she says "daddy, I want you to go to the rodeo with me next time". So I said "ok, why?" And she says "so you can see all the pretty cowgirls". Lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 27, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So I'm out with the little one and she says "daddy, I want you to go to the rodeo with me next time". So I said "ok, why?" And she says "so you can see all the pretty cowgirls". Lol.


lol, the wife, "Where you guys going?" my son, "Cru'zn for chicks". 

Grain elabator, elabator & cruising for chicks. oh those first words of a toddler.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> lol, the wife, "Where you guys going?" my son, "Cru'zn for chicks".
> 
> Grain elabator, elabator & cruising for chicks. oh those first words of a toddler.


That oh so awkward moment you realize they are now sentient.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2017)

@thump easy 
You can buy most terpenes on Amazon, for cheap. The ratios are the thing. I don't have any recipes, and my half-assed experiments didn't make any properly hempy-smelling mixes. 

I'm replying to you here because I refuse to post on the thread of a monumentally stupid shill for bitcoin who fills his threads with stolen material blended with ... well if it came out of the southern end of a northbound horse, I'd recommend calling the vet at once.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)

for anyone that missed the mayweather mcgregor fight.. found the highlight reel


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> for anyone that missed the mayweather mcgregor fight.. found the highlight reel


LOL then I read this, my index of suspicion was raised.
https://nypost.com/2017/08/27/mayweather-tried-to-place-suspicious-bet-hours-before-fight/?_ga=2.27888316.1029889821.1503869793-1333718167.1503869793


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL then I read this, my index of suspicion was raised.
> https://nypost.com/2017/08/27/mayweather-tried-to-place-suspicious-bet-hours-before-fight/?_ga=2.27888316.1029889821.1503869793-1333718167.1503869793


he talked about that openly after the fight.. didnt really raise suspicion for me. dude was making 300 million off the fight.. 400k is pennies compared to that. my only issue with it was they didnt let mcgregor actually go down. they ended it too early, but he was taking a serious beating


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> he talked about that openly after the fight.. didnt really raise suspicion for me. dude was making 300 million off the fight.. 400k is pennies compared to that. my only issue with it was they didnt let mcgregor actually go down. they ended it too early, but he was taking a serious beating


They ended the fight to keep mcgregor from ending up like Mohammad Ali some day.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> he talked about that openly after the fight.. didnt really raise suspicion for me. dude was making 300 million off the fight.. 400k is pennies compared to that. my only issue with it was they didnt let mcgregor actually go down. they ended it too early, but he was taking a serious beating


That he bet on when he would go down bothers the cynic in me. Sometimes I'm just to cynical for my own good. Either way it was a good evening of entertainment!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That he bet on when he would go down bothers the cynic in me. Sometimes I'm just to cynical for my own good. Either way it was a good evening of entertainment!


I think "reality tv" is what turned me that way. 

I simply don't believe anything is organic these days. It doesn't bode well for ratings.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think "reality tv" is what turned me that way.
> 
> I simply don't believe anything is organic these days. It doesn't bode well for ratings.


Well said, and the crux of it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2017)

Was having problem with automatic garage doors not closing at the other place. 

So I got a cam and ultimately solved the minor problem, old mastic wrap unpeeled and garage door rubbed causing sensors to think door was hitting something and reversed to open. Fixed last week.
 
so now, I really don't need it here anymore and was thinking of putting it in grow room later when I start back up.

Runs through codes and phone app and has to be synched with house wifi. Motion detector sends text message to phone, if you set it up, from a company number. Auto vids things if you want, etc.

Then it dawned on me it could be hacked like anything else.

What do you think?

Too high risk?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was having problem with automatic garage doors not closing at the other place.
> 
> So I got a cam and ultimately solved the minor problem, old mastic wrap unpeeled and garage door rubbed causing sensors to think door was hitting something and reversed to open. Fixed last week.
> View attachment 4001620
> ...


oooh no, they say hes got to go.... go go guardzilla..


----------



## Karah (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope @Drowning-Man doesn't live up to his name


80 miles from houston we got the golden shower, derp. Just glad im not in the tent id be completely fucked.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> 80 miles from houston we got the golden shower, derp. Just glad im not in the tent id be completely fucked.


Damn man. Real talk, I hope you're ok. 

Stay safe asshole.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn man. Real talk, I hope you're ok.
> 
> Stay safe asshole.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn man. Real talk, I hope you're ok.
> 
> Stay safe asshole.


I was going to go complete opposite with that. Thanks, you saved me from looking like a dick...it's been hot.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2017)

Karah said:


>


Karah.... Drunk me absolutely loves you right noe


----------



## Karah (Aug 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Karah.... Drunk me absolutely loves you right noe


Sober me loves you long time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2017)

Breakfast of champions.

With crackers, cheese and V-8


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2017)

Actually sat down with a packet of jalapeno pepper seed now to check out RIU a bit.
Have a bath full of medium to pot up more bags, spend the afternoon hanging the new extractor fan and running the ducting.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Breakfast of champions.
> 
> With crackers, cheese and V-8
> 
> View attachment 4001958


I'd roast those and then blend them with roasted tomatillo's, roasted garlic, roasted white onion and cilantro mmmmmmm they look great


----------



## 420God (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'd roast those and then blend them with roasted tomatillo's, roasted garlic, roasted white onion and cilantro mmmmmmm they look great


Cut in half, stuffed with cream cheese, wrapped with bacon and grilled is my favorite.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

420God said:


> Cut in half, stuffed with cream cheese, wrapped with bacon and grilled is my favorite.


Oh my I'd eat that!


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2017)

What are those small peppers you get in jars called again? 
My wife tried biting into one from my garden one day, her lip blistered up immediately.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'd roast those and then blend them with roasted tomatillo's, roasted garlic, roasted white onion and cilantro mmmmmmm they look great


That actually sounds spectacular.

I'll do the next round like that.

Already ate the ones in pic.

They definitely wake you up and entice you to drink fluids.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That actually sounds spectacular.
> 
> I'll do the next round like that.
> 
> ...


That's my salsa verde I use for enchiladas. Add pulled pork left overs, and fry a dozen corn tortilla's in oil, thin sour cream with a little cream, dip the soft tortillas in the sour cream put in a baking dish, add some pulled pork and a little grated cheese (jack works well), roll and repeat. Top with the rest of the salsa, the sour cream and the cheese, bake at 350 until cheese melts and browns a bit 30-45 minutes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That's my salsa verde I use for enchiladas. Add pulled pork left overs, and fry a dozen corn tortilla's in oil, thin sour cream with a little cream, dip the soft tortillas in the sour cream put in a baking dish, add some pulled pork and a little grated cheese (jack works well), roll and repeat. Top with the rest of the salsa, the sour cream and the cheese, bake at 350 until cheese melts and browns a bit 30-45 minutes


You DO realize it's like, lunch time for me right?

Booger!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You DO realize it's like, lunch time for me right?
> 
> Booger!


LOL there's always beanie weenies!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL there's always beanie weenies!


Not any more.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That's my salsa verde I use for enchiladas. Add pulled pork left overs, and fry a dozen corn tortilla's in oil, thin sour cream with a little cream, dip the soft tortillas in the sour cream put in a baking dish, add some pulled pork and a little grated cheese (jack works well), roll and repeat. Top with the rest of the salsa, the sour cream and the cheese, bake at 350 until cheese melts and browns a bit 30-45 minutes


And here i am eating microwave french bread pizza.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> *I was going to go complete opposite with that*. Thanks, you saved me from looking like a dick...it's been hot.


Yeah, I was going to ask how he keeps his meff dry...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL there's always beanie weenies!


 

Btw, I'm not too impressed. Sort of makes the eating of weenies too foo-foo


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4002186
> 
> Btw, I'm not too impressed. Sort of makes the eating of weenies too foo-foo


Yeah those are to sweet for me. Give me the old Wonder Bread style buns LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah those are to sweet for me. Give me the old Wonder Bread style buns LOL


I like Italian torpedo rolls


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I like Italian torpedo rolls


Those are perfect, but I can never find them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Those are perfect, but I can never find them.


Authentic Italian delis (not WASP sammich shitholes), Italian Bakeries etc


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'd roast those and then blend them with roasted tomatillo's, roasted garlic, roasted white onion and cilantro mmmmmmm they look great


While roasted!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Authentic Italian delis (not WASP sammich shitholes), Italian Bakeries etc


Yes I used to get them and my parm at Claro's. They are a long way away. I usually do an annual trip just prior to Thanksgiving, now to add it to my phone reminders so I remember, thanks!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> While roasted!!


LOL infinite roast recursion, win


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Those are perfect, but I can never find them.


I was going to suggest asking the nearest good looking Italian man, but that would have been crass.


Besides I'm not Italian (as far as I know but pretending is almost as much fun. )


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2017)

LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

I seen this earlier and it's awesome.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I seen this earlier and it's awesome.


That was awesome! Loved the replays at the end.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2017)

Really digging this song right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 1, 2017)

This is officially the most successful thread of 2016/2017, sunni told me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm humbled to post here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

It's 49 degrees this morning and it's supposed to hit 80. 
The 31 degree swing should make may purple strains change color. 

It's gonna be 92 on Tuesday. 
Weather has been really weird this year. It's only rained once since July -- and this is the pacific NW!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2017)

66 in Oakland, suppose to hit 101. Ive been cooling down the house with the windows open, it's a bout time to close it up tight as the sun breaks the skyline. Dusting off the portable AC.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2017)

LOL rookies


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This is officially the most successful thread of 2016/2017, sunni told me.


Congrats we look forward to your next thread

Also with the 40000 likes...I shall chirp chirp at the traffic out front in your honor


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you know how hard it is to find people too day drink with here?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> This is officially the most successful thread of 2016/2017, sunni told me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4003611


I remember when Abe was on that list...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

Ever get a big blob of snot stuck in your head? Talk about high viscosity! 
I can move it back & forth, but it ain't comin' out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4003611


That doesn't tell the whole story asshole!
 
^THAT does!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That doesn't tell the whole story asshole!
> View attachment 4003613
> ^THAT does!


ooooh yeah.. soon youll be top 3


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey @Bob Zmuda I've been on a sushi kick lately. I'm soooooo glad I finally found out how to eat it correctly. Look!




Mmmmmmmm it's sofa king good like that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Do you know how hard it is to find people too day drink with here?


Some of us are only an Assemble shout away!



srh88 said:


> View attachment 4003611


Holy shit, I must work on pissing people off more! You and @mr sunshine deserve it! Worse Gar turned all nice on us and now he's whomping those stats. As for singlemalt he's just a stealthy ole badger



Chunky Stool said:


> I remember when Abe was on that list...


LOL good one! Before his true colors came shining through eh?


Gary Goodson said:


> Hey @Bob Zmuda I've been on a sushi kick lately. I'm soooooo glad I finally found out how to eat it correctly. Look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a side of mercury?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ~snip~
> 
> With a side of mercury?


for the "heavy drinker"
(note for mercury I'd want a sealed glass)







I could not find a pic of a shot glass of mercury, moo


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> for the "heavy drinker"
> (note for mercury I'd want a sealed glass)
> 
> 
> ...


LOL If there'd been an internet in our youth you could have!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL If there'd been an internet in our youth you could have!


I still have that one 500 gram bottle of mercury. Thing is the size of an apricot and made of very heavy plasticized glass. It feels weird in the hand.


----------



## dux (Sep 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's 49 degrees this morning and it's supposed to hit 80.
> The 31 degree swing should make may purple strains change color.
> 
> It's gonna be 92 on Tuesday.
> Weather has been really weird this year. It's only rained once since July -- and this is the pacific NW!



Here in MN(couple years ago).sept/oct can go from high 20's at night to 80's during the day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I still have that one 500 gram bottle of mercury. Thing is the size of an apricot and made of very heavy plasticized glass. It feels weird in the hand.


I grew up in the 50's in a Westinghouse, Tappan town. Wasn't unusual for dads to have a bottle of Hg in their basement "workshop". Needless to say, I made my share of silver pennies.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

I played with liquid mercury as a child and it had never had messed never with me or me and my brain functions and me.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I grew up in the 50's in a Westinghouse, Tappan town. Wasn't unusual for dads to have a bottle of Hg in their basement "workshop". Needless to say, I made my share of silver pennies.


Never ever smuggle mercury in a Parker fountain pen. The nib powdered.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Never ever smuggle mercury in a Parker fountain pen. The nib powdered.


I didn't even know he had been cremated...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> I played with liquid mercury as a child and it had never had messed never with me or me and my brain functions and me.


nah, me neither


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> I played with liquid mercury as a child and it had never had messed never with me or me and my brain functions and me.


nah, me neither


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> nah, me neither


..or you either.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm not sure which of you to like, so I liked both of you.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

My parents smuggled pieces of Chernoybl in my diaper when they came to USA in April 1986.
I'm hung like horse but have a raisin sack and of course infertile.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> nah, me neither


I do believe you have developed a stutter...


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

thats the best weed that causes a drunken stutter with no alcohol.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I didn't even know he had been cremated...
> View attachment 4003689


to all of riu... i love you


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> to all of riu... i love you


luv you too!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> luv you too!






love you more


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> love you more


Miss you


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> love you more


Me love you long time, 5 dolla


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I didn't even know he had been cremated...
> View attachment 4003689


I asked everyone on tc last night if it would be cool of me to wear a jacket just like his. But we all know


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I asked everyone on tc last night if it would be cool of me to wear a jacket just like his. But we all know
> View attachment 4003871


it just wont work without the pants


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> it just wont work without the pants


 
Me: nailed it!

You: pffffff yea right, more like fatty mercury 

Me: so!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


Do you prefer Hemlock or Pine? At any rate it's nicer then ash.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

ANC said:


>


An answer to the NFL problems?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> An answer to the NFL problems?


Football helmets should have beaks?


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2017)

No, you just close your eyes and go for it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Do you prefer Hemlock or Pine? At any rate it's nicer then ash.


I like pine for smokin' and hemlock for a hair of the dog


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Football helmets should have beaks?


arena football


----------



## 420God (Sep 2, 2017)

Anybody else notice Coke changed its flavor? Apparently they recently changed the sweetener and didn't tell anyone. I can't even drink it anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Anybody else notice Coke changed its flavor? Apparently they recently changed the sweetener and didn't tell anyone. I can't even drink it anymore.


I haven't been able to drink that dreck since they changed their formula in the 80's I think, when they changed to HFCS. Even the coke bottled in Mexico that uses cane sugar tastes far to sweet for me. Although they tried to say it was just a sweetener change back then it was actually a reformulation. My mom experienced the same thing when they changed the formulation, she sneered at the coke I liked. To me it tastes like they are reducing the coca derivative and increasing sweetness.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Anybody else notice Coke changed its flavor? Apparently they recently changed the sweetener and didn't tell anyone. I can't even drink it anymore.


Changed one chemical poison for another? i think they tried or did that with Pepsi, too. I used to drink a lot of diet pop but quit about 15 years ago. I'm not one for conspiracy theories, but I don't think we know the whole story on artificial chemical sweetners.


----------



## dux (Sep 2, 2017)

Never been a big coke or Pepsi drinker but every once in awhile I'll buy a 6 pack of glass bottles of coke in the Mexican section.
I think it just makes me feel like I'm on vacation..


----------



## 420God (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm not a heavy soda drinker but I love my Captain and Cokes. I thought the taste was from getting Captain in a plastic bottle vs. glass but yesterday I had a can of Coke plain and it tasted like cologne in the after taste, really chemically. I read that they removed something from the coloring too and that added to the change. My wife says it tastes like a flat Pepsi now. Either I have to stock up on pre 2017 Coke or find a new drink.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 2, 2017)

Finally got some rain. Which is good because i probably had 10 gallons between 3 barrels left.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Anybody else notice Coke changed its flavor? Apparently they recently changed the sweetener and didn't tell anyone. I can't even drink it anymore.


Smells the same to me


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm not a heavy soda drinker but I love my Captain and Cokes. I thought the taste was from getting Captain in a plastic bottle vs. glass but yesterday I had a can of Coke plain and it tasted like cologne in the after taste, really chemically. I read that they removed something from the coloring too and that added to the change. My wife says it tastes like a flat Pepsi now. Either I have to stock up on pre 2017 Coke or find a new drink.


I noticed it the other day with whiskey and cokes.. once you get a few down you can hardly even tell


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 2, 2017)

That's why i don't take soda with my whiskey.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2017)

Why does everyone over the age of 28 cringe when I mention jagger bombs. They always say something like "maybe when I was 20, I can't do that anymore ".. Idk, I don't think they taste that bad.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why does everyone over the age of 28 cringe when I mention jagger bombs. They always say something like "maybe when I was 20, I can't do that anymore ".. Idk, I don't think they taste that bad.


That's my frank the tank drink. I love jager all by itself too though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

How come every mother fucking time my truck breaks down it's with shitloads of weed going through oroville. Just got towed back from there. And how come the tow truck driver always says i smell "good" ?

Fuck me man. Coolant system problem. Again!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why does everyone over the age of 28 cringe when I mention jagger bombs. They always say something like "maybe when I was 20, I can't do that anymore ".. Idk, I don't think they taste that bad.


I'm pretty sure my folks repackaged it in empty Vick's 44 bottles in the early 60's.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm pretty sure my folks repackaged it in empty Vick's 44 bottles in the early 60's.


Everytime i use to pound(try to)southern comfort when i was a kid, i would always be thinking about cough syrup lol

Jager is almost the same, but sooo good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm pretty sure my folks repackaged it in empty Vick's 44 bottles in the early 60's.


Yea it was marketed as medicinal liquor, I believe. It supposedly helped with cough and digestive problems.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

@Grandpapy

One of these days here soon, you wanna meet us at Shasta early morning to get your trout on? Get it while it's hot bro!

We've been launching rite at 6


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> 
> One of these days here soon, you wanna meet us at Shasta early morning to get your trout on? Get it while it's hot bro!
> 
> We've been launching rite at 6


@Bob Zmuda

Big ass bows with the occasional king. No browns yet  other people are once in a while though.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> Big ass bows with the occasional king. No browns yet  other people are once in a while though.


Nice man! I Been getting a ton of browns but nothing too big. They're all wild though still a fun fight. I'm about get on caples lake soon and get some big cutthroats.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice man! I Been getting a ton of browns but nothing too big. They're all wild though still a fun fight. I'm about get on caples lake soon and get some big cutthroats.


I/we keep loosing fish right up at the downriggers dude. Pissing me off! Always the bigger ones too 

I've had a few boats with downriggers. Not my first rodeo at all. My friends, well, thats all i gotta say lol. If i fought every fish, they'd all end up in the net.

I'm always yelling "rod tip up" and they'll still not do it even with the drag set right.
The worse are the kokes. You don't play them right, they'll be gone. Really soft mouths.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> They're all wild though still a fun figh


All the browns in most lakes in California are considered wild. There hasn't been a stocking program for them in quite a while. Maybe still in private lakes
All the trout we're catching are definitely wild. They might not have started out that way(stockers) but they are at least 1yr older from being stocked. I sware dude, we aren't catching anything less than 2lb'ers. With the occasional pit river strain that look just like a steelhead. Can't wait to get back out there. Lemme know bro.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4004076


What's up with your truck?

Seems like a lot of people I ran into today had car troubles, including me. I needed a new coilpack (coil on plug).


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> 
> One of these days here soon, you wanna meet us at Shasta early morning to get your trout on? Get it while it's hot bro!
> 
> We've been launching rite at 6


Im about to die here. Did Kenny install the AC? Do you come back to shore at 7? lol

Thank you But Id have to accumulate myself first, probably over the course of a summer, Fk it's hot!
I'll check the forecast, how long will you be up there?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Im about to die here. Did Kenny install the AC? Do you come back to shore at 7? lol
> 
> Thank you But Id have to accumulate myself first, probably over the course of a summer, Fk it's hot!
> I'll check the forecast, how long will you be up there?


Lol
The day we went wasn't that bad dude. It really started heating up the day after. It's fucking hot as fuck right over there right now i know! you won't catch me fishing that lake until........next week. Supposed to cool down everywhere.
Oh shit bro, last thursday we were inhaling smoke from the fire nearby that lake. Our eyes were burning the whole time!
We launch early and are usually out by 3-4. Rudy's been driving or I'd fish until dark. Smoke or shine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

104 here now, 30 above avg. Next week looks nice (redding) after wed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> 104 here now, 30 above avg. Next week looks nice (redding) after wed.


Yup. Looking good everywhere after this heat wave. 80's here, 90's at shasta. summer's almost over

It's like 113 or some shit over in Redding right now. Fuck *that* shit!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2017)

that heats a killer on cars


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

dstroy said:


> What's up with your truck?
> 
> Seems like a lot of people I ran into today had car troubles, including me. I needed a new coilpack (coil on plug).


Sorry dude, i didn't notice your post until now.
I was driving and all of a sudden it was overheating. I pulled over, popped the hood and one of the hoses to the heater core was just straight off.
Not much i could do about it on the side of the road I called my insurance and got a tow.
At home, i've put that quick disconnect hose back on, primed the heater core, and have been burping the system ever since. The temps are still rising, i'm at a loss.
Maybe the themostat? It's hardly ever that simple but maybe this time.
I can tell the water pump is flowing. I just can't do anything further until i pick up a new thermostat tomorrow from napa


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

30 day aged, 2.5" thick, f'n steak butter god damn


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4004143
> 30 day aged, 2.5" thick, f'n steak butter god damn


That looks sooooo good. I made this today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4004143
> 30 day aged, 2.5" thick, f'n steak butter god damn


OMFG!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That looks sooooo good. I made this today.
> View attachment 4004144


OMG yeah I was so hungry I didn't bother to take a pic but I grilled garlic and then put it in my fried onions and some chopped serrano and tossed in some anchovies in Kerry Gold butter...... so good


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> OMFG!


LOL trade you one of those for a wedding cake clone


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

You guys make me so hungry when you post your food porn.
I should have taken pics of the 4-bone primerib we cooked on the rotisserie yesterday. It just can't be beat!!! Until i see more pics of cooked beef omg.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4004143
> 30 day aged, 2.5" thick, f'n steak butter god damn





curious2garden said:


> OMG yeah I was so hungry I didn't bother to take a pic but I grilled garlic and then put it in my fried onions and some chopped serrano and tossed in some anchovies in Kerry Gold butter...... so good


It looks so fucking delicious hun


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It looks so fucking delicious hun


Thanks but yours is equally gorgeous! 



Aeroknow said:


> You guys make me so hungry when you post your food porn.
> I should have taken pics of the 4-bone primerib we cooked on the rotisserie yesterday. It just can't be beat!!! Until i see more pics of cooked beef omg.


LOL I'm taking a three bone roast of that to my daughter in law Tuesday to celebrate my son's 40th birthday


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks but yours is equally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> LOL I'm taking a three bone roast of that to my daughter in law Tuesday to celebrate my son's 40th birthday


Awesome!
Somehow i'll get you that cut. This bbq? That's if jj puts it on again of course. He's been pretty busy. Somehow you'll get it i promise


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Sorry dude, i didn't notice your post until now.
> I was driving and all of a sudden it was overheating. I pulled over, popped the hood and one of the hoses to the heater core was just straight off.
> Not much i could do about it on the side of the road I called my insurance and got a tow.
> At home, i've put that quick disconnect hose back on, primed the heater core, and have been burping the system ever since. The temps are still rising, i'm at a loss.
> ...


If the lower hose never gets hot it's the tstat 90% of the time.

How long were you overheating for? Were you towing?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Awesome!
> Somehow i'll get you that cut. This bbq? That's if jj puts it on again of course. He's been pretty busy. Somehow you'll get it i promise


As soon as it cools a bit you, me, maybe @Grandpapy , cn if he's interested can meat in the middle for a hostage hand off? that would be fun


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

dstroy said:


> If the lower hose never gets hot it's the tstat 90% of the time.
> 
> How long were you overheating for? Were you towing?


Not towing. I noticed it when my engine started surging. Looked at the cluster, check engine light on and the temps were red lining. 
I've also removed the belt. This is a 2003 silverado with a 6.0.
The waterpump pulley is not wobbly.
It's tripping me out though. One of the hoses to the heater core was off for some reason. Even if that was the cause, why haven't i fixed it yet? Crazy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> As soon as it cools a bit you, me, maybe @Grandpapy , cn if he's interested can meat in the middle for a hostage hand off? that would be fun


That is at the bbq girl! Hope to see you there this time 
Well, not quite middle, but it's a great spot to meet


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> As soon as it cools a bit you, me, maybe @Grandpapy , cn if he's interested can meat in the middle for a hostage hand off? that would be fun


Meat, no problem.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Meat, no problem.
> 
> View attachment 4004152


Only problem is I can't bring my egg so cooking it is on you! That would be so much fun.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4004143
> 30 day aged, 2.5" thick, f'n steak butter god damn





Gary Goodson said:


> That looks sooooo good. I made this today.
> View attachment 4004144


That looks delicious, you guys dont fuck around..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That looks delicious, you guys dont fuck around..


Gar goes hard! His presentation is always spot on too. Me I slap the mofo on a plate and fall on it like the savage I am ha ha!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That looks delicious, you guys dont fuck around..


Thanks brother. She doesn't fuck around and you know I don't either.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Not towing. I noticed it when my engine started surging. Looked at the cluster, check engine light on and the temps were red lining.
> I've also removed the belt. This is a 2003 silverado with a 6.0.
> The waterpump pulley is not wobbly.
> It's tripping me out though. One of the hoses to the heater core was off for some reason. Even if that was the cause, why haven't i fixed it yet? Crazy.


Tstat makes sense if you're sure the water pump is working.

Maybe your radiator cap needs replacing, sometimes they go bad and can make the coolant pressure go too high. Or the overflow hose gets clogged and does the same thing.

I've got two radiator caps on my car and if they get mixed up it makes hot coolant spray everywhere.

You haven't noticed any oil in your coolant on the bottom of your radiator caps I hope?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Tstat makes sense if you're sure the water pump is working.
> 
> Maybe your radiator cap needs replacing, sometimes they go bad and can make the coolant pressure go too high. Or the overflow hose gets clogged and does the same thing.
> 
> ...


No, def no signs of head gasket issue.

Can you think of something that would actually make one of the hoses to come off the firewall? It's not looking like that was the cause, but rather a symptom. Crazy

I'm gonna pick up a thermostat tomorrow morning, drain the whole system and refill and burp like you're supposed to. Hopefully it's it.
In the overflow reservoir, you can totally tell the waterpump is doing it's thing. And usually from my experience, systems with overflow reservoirs usually will burp themselves quite easily. But again, i even primed the drained heater core and hoses.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> No, def no signs of head gasket issue.
> 
> Can you think of something that would actually make one of the hoses to come off the firewall? It's not looking like that was the cause, but rather a symptom. Crazy
> 
> ...


Air bubbles can be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Air bubbles can be a real pain in the ass.


For sure!, especially from a drained heater core. But i haven't been able to fix it. Pissing me off.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Back to the gardening. I have last nights Bering sea gold to watch when done. Can't fucking wait to lay down and watch.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4004168


Uhh that could fix your issue!! LOL


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> For sure!, especially from a drained rad core. But i haven't been able to fix it. Pissing me off.


Yeah, mine is real easy to burp on the subie. I feel for ya, glad that it's not the head. 

As far as having the hose pop off, either the pressure in the coolant system got too high or the hose is old and fatigued or the spring clamp is fatigued or it got oil in between the hose and the barb.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Yeah, mine is real easy to burp on the subie. I feel for ya, glad that it's not the head.
> 
> As far as having the hose pop off, either the pressure in the coolant system got too high or the hose is old and fatigued or the spring clamp is fatigued or it got oil in between the hose and the barb.


These are those quick connect fittings they got on most newer cars. Why it just came off is tripping me out. But yeah, like too much pressure happened? I dunno.
The radiator is only about a year old. The water pump the same. The engine i just replaced about 4 months ago.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> These are those quick connect fittings they got on most newer cars. Why it just came off is tripping me out. But yeah, like too much pressure happened? I dunno.
> The radiator is only about a year old. The water pump the same. The engine i just replaced about 4 months ago.


Oh hey when those things get old they've got a rep for going bad on their own. 

http://www.silveradosierra.com/engine/heater-core-hose-quick-connect-fitting-failure-t104873.html

http://www.gmt400.com/threads/heater-hose-quick-disconnect-to-barbed-fitting-and-hose-clamp-swap-fix.23434/


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> These are those quick connect fittings they got on most newer cars. Why it just came off is tripping me out. But yeah, like too much pressure happened? I dunno.
> The radiator is only about a year old. The water pump the same. The engine i just replaced about 4 months ago.


Chirping the tires @60... I had a 750il that sheared the impeller off the shaft, never leaked a drop from the pump.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2017)

Trying to coordinate all these fucking flights and hotels is making my head spin.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Chirping the tires @60... I had a 750il that sheared the impeller off the shaft, never leaked a drop from the pump.


Chirping the tires at 60yrs old still? Fuck yeah!!!

As far as i can tell, the pump is working. Gonna score some more 50/50 dexcool tomorrow along with a new thermostat. Might even boil the old one first to see if it opens. There's a chance there's some air still in the system i guess. I'm gonna go through a whole drain and fill and burp and hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Chirping the tires at 60yrs old still? Fuck yeah!!!
> 
> As far as i can tell, the pump is working. Gonna score some more 50/50 dexcool tomorrow along with a new thermostat. Might even boil the old one first to see if it opens. There's a chance there's some air still in the system i guess. I'm gonna go through a whole drain and fill and burp and hopefully that fixes it.


I've got a leak in my cooling system on a 2000 Tacoma 4X4. Antifreeze ends up in the floor of the passenger side, under the mat. 
Where would you guys start troubleshooting this? I'm tempted to just have a real mechanic fix it, but it might be something simple. Dunno.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a leak in my cooling system on a 2000 Tacoma 4X4. Antifreeze ends up in the floor of the passenger side, under the mat.
> Where would you guys start troubleshooting this? I'm tempted to just have a real mechanic fix it, but it might be something simple. Dunno.


I'd line the floor with shammys and call it a day. You can wring them out and get most of your antifreeze back....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a leak in my cooling system on a 2000 Tacoma 4X4. Antifreeze ends up in the floor of the passenger side, under the mat.
> Where would you guys start troubleshooting this? I'm tempted to just have a real mechanic fix it, but it might be something simple. Dunno.


Heater core


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2017)

oh, boy...

_"North Korea announced it detonated a thermonuclear device Sunday in its sixth and most powerful nuclear test to date."_
_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/north-korea-says-6th-nuke-test-was-h-bomb-perfect-success/2017/09/03/9176314e-9086-11e7-8482-8dc9a7af29f9_story.html?utm_term=.6fddd5dc807f_


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Oh hey when those things get old they've got a rep for going bad on their own.
> 
> http://www.silveradosierra.com/engine/heater-core-hose-quick-connect-fitting-failure-t104873.html
> 
> http://www.gmt400.com/threads/heater-hose-quick-disconnect-to-barbed-fitting-and-hose-clamp-swap-fix.23434/


good catch on this, looks like connect failure is not an uncommon problem


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Heater core


Agreed, I've had that problem in the past and that's exactly what it was.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> oh, boy...
> 
> _"North Korea announced it detonated a thermonuclear device Sunday in its sixth and most powerful nuclear test to date."
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/north-korea-says-6th-nuke-test-was-h-bomb-perfect-success/2017/09/03/9176314e-9086-11e7-8482-8dc9a7af29f9_story.html?utm_term=.6fddd5dc807f_


Thanks for the heads up, I haven't started reading the news yet today.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a leak in my cooling system on a 2000 Tacoma 4X4. Antifreeze ends up in the floor of the passenger side, under the mat.
> Where would you guys start troubleshooting this? I'm tempted to just have a real mechanic fix it, but it might be something simple. Dunno.


I'm not a professional mechanic either but I like doing that kind of work.

If you want to fix the leak today you can bypass the heater core, but it'll have no heat until you can fix it. 

There's a video on youtube on how to replace it:


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> oh, boy...
> 
> _"North Korea announced it detonated a thermonuclear device Sunday in its sixth and most powerful nuclear test to date."
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/north-korea-says-6th-nuke-test-was-h-bomb-perfect-success/2017/09/03/9176314e-9086-11e7-8482-8dc9a7af29f9_story.html?utm_term=.6fddd5dc807f_


From the bit of reading I've done, it was probably a marginal thermonuke, such as the Greenhouse George device (fusion capsule on axis of a cylindrical nuke) or or a Sloika (layer cake) device such as the RDS-6s the Soviets tested in '53. It was good for 400 kT, most of them from fission.

It was not the modern Teller-Ulam two-stage imploder that is the universal design for deployed thermonukes. In that, a small fission device irradiates and compresses the cylindrical secondary to the point of ignition.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I'm not a professional mechanic either but I like doing that kind of work.
> 
> If you want to fix the leak today you can bypass the heater core, but it'll have no heat until you can fix it.
> 
> There's a video on youtube on how to replace it:


I watched the entire video... FUCK THAT SHIT! 
How do I bypass the heater core? I'll just wear a coat when it's cold outside...


----------



## 420God (Sep 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I watched the entire video... FUCK THAT SHIT!
> How do I bypass the heater core? I'll just wear a coat when it's cold outside...


There's 2 hoses going into it, in and out, splice them together.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2017)

I ordered the tickets. It's going down. Fuck you guys and your hoopties. I'm going to the land of eternal carbon emissions. Where motorcycles and cabs are in a blurry line of welded marriage. Where rickshaws and hookers share fares and noodles. Where guns are illegal but knives kill you just as dead. Miss me. Dec 12th.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2017)

420God said:


> There's 2 hoses going into it, in and out, splice them together.


Hmm... those were metal if I recall. Not sure where my copper tools are. 
So not motivated for this shit.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2017)

Got pulled over in my town for tint...$350. Not too worried because it will be taken care of but its good to see the new generation of the force


----------



## 420God (Sep 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... those were metal if I recall. Not sure where my copper tools are.
> So not motivated for this shit.


Find a rubber hose that fits tightly over your metal ones and clamp it down with hose clamps.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got pulled over in my town for tint...$350. Not too worried because it will be taken care of but its good to see the new generation of the force


They keep getting younger every year! Who knew


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got pulled over in my town for tint...$350. Not too worried because it will be taken care of but its good to see the new generation of the force


That's racist.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2017)

OK just for the record, hydrogen bombs *are* ATOMIC bombs. 
The news is reporting that "atomic" & "hydrogen" bombs have different yields. They are really referring to *fission* vs *fusion* -- both of which are *atomic*. 
WTF?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK just for the record, hydrogen bombs *are* ATOMIC bombs.
> The news is reporting that "atomic" & "hydrogen" bombs have different yields. They are really referring to *fission* vs *fusion* -- both of which are *atomic*.
> WTF?


Hydrogen bombs are a subset of nuclear devices, but the language convention has been nuclear = atomic i.e. pure or mostly* fission devices.

The key term is "thermonuclear", which is specific to fusion reactions. The standard fission bomb is "nuclear" since the reaction is not sensitive to temperature. Fusion reactions only run at high temperatures and pressures, and in practice a nuclear (atomic, fission) first stage is needed to get temp and press high enough.

The yield difference is essentially an artifact ... pure fission devices are limited to about a megaton (ref. Ivy King test) while thermonuclear can be scaled up almost without limit. (ref. Tsar Bomba)

*mostly because modern nuclear bombs are often "boosted" by injecting tritium, which adds "thermonuclear smolder" neutrons to the mix, boosting fissile conversion efficiencies. I read about bomb designs some 20 years ago; fascinating stuff


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

420God said:


> Find a rubber hose that fits tightly over your metal ones and clamp it down with hose clamps.


keeping the hose clamps on all that duct tape requires real skill ...


godlike skill even


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Hydrogen bombs are a subset of nuclear devices, but the language convention has been nuclear = atomic i.e. pure or mostly* fission devices.
> 
> The key term is "thermonuclear", which is specific to fusion reactions. The standard fission bomb is "nuclear" since the reaction is not sensitive to temperature. Fusion reactions only run at high temperatures and pressures, and in practice a nuclear (atomic, fission) first stage is needed to get temp and press high enough.
> 
> ...


 rather than edit, i'll say that I did much of my reading here, fun site

http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

Strange ass weather here this summer, I wish these were further along.

I guess there's time, pic from last week.

Should have favorable weather till mid October, too much rain though. The grass never even browned out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Hydrogen bombs are a subset of nuclear devices, but the language convention has been nuclear = atomic i.e. pure or mostly* fission devices.
> 
> The key term is "thermonuclear", which is specific to fusion reactions. The standard fission bomb is "nuclear" since the reaction is not sensitive to temperature. Fusion reactions only run at high temperatures and pressures, and in practice a nuclear (atomic, fission) first stage is needed to get temp and press high enough.
> 
> ...


I thought fission devices also required high temps & pressures, hence the use of conventional explosives to initiate the reaction. 
But I'm only a nuclear physicist in my mind. 
And a porn star. 
Aw fuck it, throw in hairy lingerie model. Angel wings on the runway baby!


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> keeping the hose clamps on all that duct tape requires real skill ...
> 
> 
> godlike skill even


Someone make a note to order more tape.
The Saturday office party got a bit out of hand again.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Tstat makes sense if you're sure the water pump is working.
> 
> Maybe your radiator cap needs replacing, sometimes they go bad and can make the coolant pressure go too high. Or the overflow hose gets clogged and does the same thing.
> 
> ...


So I started this morning draining the system. Took out the tstat and tested it, it took a little hotter to open vs. normal, but did open. @like220f
So i scored a new thermostat. Backflushed the heater core just in case. Burp the system to the best of my abilities. It fucking keeps overheating! Fuck! I keep seeing bubbles come up into the coolant reservoir and start tripping. Is it a blown head gasket? it did overheat remember.

I called in the big guns. My buddy who is a real mechanic(hate to do even though I'm always helping him out in some way) did his thing. We finally forced out the air pocket and good to go now


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Strange ass weather here this summer, I wish these were further along.
> 
> I guess there's time, pic from last week.
> 
> ...


Is that what i think it is?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Is that what i think it is?


Lol.

No, saving that for indoor start up coming soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought fission devices also required high temps & pressures, hence the use of conventional explosives to initiate the reaction.
> But I'm only a nuclear physicist in my mind.
> And a porn star.
> Aw fuck it, throw in hairy lingerie model. Angel wings on the runway baby!


The thing the explosives supply is compression.

Compression takes a subcritical mass (at our temps and pressures) and makes it into a seriously supercritical mass.

Little Boy, our first nuclear warshot, used two pieces of uranium hurled together by what amounts to a modified naval rifle.

Fat Man, the weaponized Trinity (mk3) device, used symmetrical compression of a spherical plutonium body to boost it past critical.

So for a straight (!) nuclear bomb, compression is supplied for a nonthermal (not related to temperature) effect. It is the sheer speed of the neutronic fission reaction that requires special steps to precompress the working mass.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> No, saving that for indoor start up coming soon.


Oh ok. Lol
I gave my buddy drD about 1000++ of those beans and he's giving them away as freebies. I have allot of buddies who have started those beans too and they are proper bro. Lemme know k


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh ok. Lol
> I gave my buddy drD about 1000++ of those beans and he's giving them away as freebies. I have allot of buddies who have started those beans too and they are proper bro. Lemme know k


You'll be the 1st to see them. Guaranteed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You'll be the 1st to see them. Guaranteed.


Did i kick down some sunset sherbert S1 beans too? I can't remember. I don't have a good brain when I'm drinking.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Did i kick down some sunset sherbert S1 beans too? I can't remember. I don't have a good brain when I'm drinking.


No but Christmas is coming, bro .

OK, I have to find out for myself about this Coke thing. I used to drink it a lot, not so much lately.
 
Looks the same.

 
Motherfucker, they DID change it. And it does taste a little like flat Pepsi.

Didn't they try this switcheroo about 20 yrs. ago and everybody rebelled? And they changed it back?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Strange ass weather here this summer, I wish these were further along.
> 
> I guess there's time, pic from last week.
> 
> ...


 Can you take a picture of the reverse? I am testing the idea that the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

lokie said:


> Someone make a note to order more tape.
> The Saturday office party got a bit out of hand again.


don't you hate when some ass tapes the party


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> don't you hate when some ass tapes the party


Ya know, I'm as kinky as the next guy but those girls would be way more fun without the tape.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No but Christmas is coming, bro .
> 
> OK, I have to find out for myself about this Coke thing. I used to drink it a lot, not so much lately.
> View attachment 4004627
> ...


Nothing beats Mexican coke. Try it. It's usually consistently really good


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nothing beats Mexican coke. Try it. It's usually consistently really good.


To me it tastes different. Much sweeter, not as bad as the HFCS shit but definitely different. I honestly think they reformulated and lowered their percentage of coca derivative.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> To me it tastes different. Much sweeter, not as bad as the HFCS shit but definitely different. I honestly think they reformulated and lowered their percentage of coca derivative.


to me the bottled Mexican coke tastes like it used to when i was a kid. I love it.
The only time i score a bottle is from the nearby burrito truck


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> to me the bottled Mexican coke tastes like it used to when i was a kid. I love it.
> The only time i score a bottle is from the nearby burrito truck


LOL that's the problem you ARE a kid and don't remember what the good stuff tastes like, jesus I sound like my mother ha ha


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nothing beats Mexican coke. Try it. It's usually consistently really good


Believe it or not I have one can. For like 10 years. 
You have no idea how many people I buffaloed telling them I have 12 oz. of Mexican coke available immediately.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Believe it or not I have one can. For like 10 years.
> You have no idea how many people I buffaloed telling them I have 12 oz. of Mexican coke available immediately.
> View attachment 4004681


Lol

The best coke always came from my sheetrocking Mexican buddies/partners on the job.
Like, a one inch line you couldn't even swallow a beer for about 20 min. I give up trying to get that good of shit now. It's all walked over.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol
> 
> The best coke always came from my sheetrocking Mexican buddies/partners on the job.
> Like, a one inch line you couldn't even swallow a beer for about 20 min. I give up trying to get that good of shit now. It's all walked over.


I remember running suitcases full with another guy up from so. Florida in the early 80's.

I'm happy to be away from that shit. The only guys who made real money didn't do it. I wasn't one of them. Lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember running suitcases full with another guy up from so. Florida in the early 80's.
> 
> I'm happy to be away from that shit. The only guys who made real money didn't do it. I wasn't one of them. Lol.


I used to score small amounts like balls for only 80 bucks in the late 80's early 90's. i always sold weed, but my buddies would step all over it (vitablend) and it was still good. Making bank.
Scoring it off my friends while in the trades up until around lets say 10 yrs ago, it was still really good. Now it's fucking bunk. Make you frown, that's it. Oh and sneeze and get congested. Lame! Cut with prob 5 dif things.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to score small amounts like balls for only 80 bucks in the late 80's early 90's. i always sold weed, but my buddies would step all over it (vitablend) and it was still good.
> Scoring it off my friends while in the trades up until around lets say 10 yrs ago, it was still really good. Now it's fucking bunk. Make you frown, that's it. Oh and sneeze and get congested. Lame! Cut with prob 5 dif things.


We got a little bit for a Trower concert a while back. Picked out the rocks and gave the rest away. Lol.
1st time in years, just to remind me why I quit. Good concert though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We got a little bit for a Trower concert a while back. Picked out the rocks and gave the rest away. Lol.
> 1st time in years, just to remind me why I quit. Good concert though.


I'm completely done with blow and speed. Been done with speed for at least 10 yrs, thank you.
But every motherfucking time someone says they can score some blow, oh it's good dude. I get it and it's fucking anthrax. Fuck it. Never again, don't and won't miss it.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2017)

420God said:


> Anybody else notice Coke changed its flavor? Apparently they recently changed the sweetener and didn't tell anyone. I can't even drink it anymore.


Yeah I noticed, and it is not a good change either .


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That's racist.


Oh buddy I forgot it was you who wanted my toenail as a statement piece on a necklace you sly fox.Im happy to say it is ready to be mounted, I just don't know what direction to go with it. But I got it in a jewel case with a hole ready to go pm me


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2017)

I know the pain you must of gone thru, it means a lot. 

It requires a meat. Perhaps you know Annie?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I know the pain you must of gone thru, it means a lot.
> 
> It requires a meat. Perhaps you know Annie?


Well you really can't go wrong with a 30 day dry aged prime rib eye and a nice Pinot Noir. I've been enjoying MacMurray vineyards of late, both their Pinot Noir and Pinot Gris seem to have it covered!


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 4, 2017)

When someone is being a coward we call them a pussy, sometimes girls get offended.

Bitch don't get all period emotional about it, pussy short for pusillanimous so chill the fuck out...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> When someone is being a coward we call them a pussy, sometimes girls get offended.
> 
> Bitch don't get all period emotional about it, pussy short for pusillanimous so chill the fuck out...


LoL just because you have one doesn't mean you are one. Then again some people say you are what you eat, I suppose. I'll have to think about this.


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LoL just because you have one doesn't mean you are one. Then again some people say you are what you eat, I suppose. I'll have to think about this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Do you think that person's pecker would be curly, like a pig's? Decreased lateral structural support due to the gender bisection?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2017)

Good news for the Corvos:
http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/consumer/scientists-zap-voices-from-schizophrenia-sufferers


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Good news for the Corvos:
> http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/consumer/scientists-zap-voices-from-schizophrenia-sufferers


Some of them like their voices and do not wish to be separated from them. LOL then again there's always the Frey effect.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Some of them like their voices and do not wish to be separated from them. LOL then again there's always the Frey effect.


 
The Frey effect.


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2017)

This was in a block of recommended items in a banner ad.


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

ANC said:


>


^^^^^^ precision targeting of a portion of the herd that could use the most thinning. I must say I like that (assuming it's true which I did not bother to check because I like this particular fact just to much to potentially disillusion myself)


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^^^ precision targeting of a portion of the herd that could use the most thinning. I must say I like that (assuming it's true which I did not bother to check because I like this particular fact just to much to potentially disillusion myself)


It is true. Read an article a few days ago supporting the claim and many jurisdictions and others are posting signs forbidding selfies due to past deaths lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> many jurisdictions and others are posting signs forbidding selfies due to past deaths lol


Which simply means that people are taking selfies in front of the "No Selfie" signs.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It is true. Read an article a few days ago supporting the claim and many jurisdictions and others are posting signs forbidding selfies due to past deaths lol


I pledge to rip any of those disgusting signs down, if, when and where I come across them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Which simply means that people are taking selfies in front of the "No Selfie" signs.


LOL, yep, then they'll indignantly take the pic and fall to their deaths like the other Darwin culls. I love science


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


>


Just looking for a better signal








To call 911 from


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


>


Some chick in PA a couple weeks ago was face timing and walked right in front of a car. Natural selection is a bitch


----------



## dstroy (Sep 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Some chick in PA a couple weeks ago was face timing and walked right in front of a car. Natural selection is a bitch


http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/15/health/pokemon-go-players-fall-down-cliff/index.html


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2017)

dstroy said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/15/health/pokemon-go-players-fall-down-cliff/index.html


Lol fucked up but funny. So much crazy shit happened with that stupid game.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Some chick in PA a couple weeks ago was face timing and walked right in front of a car. Natural selection is a bitch


Natural selection selected that bitch.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sup peeps, so last night my daughter was singing the Mexican star spangled banner. I never heard this version. "Jose can you see" lmao!!! She was so serious and we couldn't convince her otherwise..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup peeps, so last night my daughter was singing the Mexican star spangled banner. I never heard this version. "Jose can you see" lmao!!! She was so serious and we couldn't convince her otherwise..


She's a regular


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> She's a regular
> View attachment 4005992


Well I do have 2 half Mexican grandkids..

Every time she draws family pictures she colors me brown.. lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 6, 2017)

I just spent the last hour of my life trying to figure out why the wife's new DVD player wouldn't play a disc with sound.

Probably because some idiot plugged the audio HDMI cable into the TV instead of the soundbar.

 
WTF do I know? I just followed the instructions.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)

if church was like this.. id go almost monthly


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> if church was like this.. id go almost monthly


Damn Slayer will never be the same now . That is a perfect vid .


----------



## Karah (Sep 7, 2017)

Every time I pass the "fishing" thread, for like 3 seconds, my brain thinks it says fisting. 

That's a win both ways.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Every time I pass the "fishing" thread, for like 3 seconds, my brain thinks it says fisting.
> 
> That's a win both ways.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Every time I pass the "fishing" thread, for like 3 seconds, my brain thinks it says fisting.
> 
> That's a win both ways.


I think I love you.


----------



## Karah (Sep 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I think I love you.


I love you too


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> I love you too


Thank you and you haven't even seen the size of my knuckles. Extra large gloves or they just want fit.


----------



## Karah (Sep 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thank you and you haven't even seen the size of my knuckles. Extra large gloves or they just want fit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2017)

So I was talking to my gf while I was holding my phone. Somehow porn was playing and I didn't notice. I see her looking at my phone that I'm practically shoving in her face. So I look at the screen and an asian with a phenomenal rack is getting some dp action... oop's.


----------



## Karah (Sep 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> So I was talking to my gf while I was holding my phone. Somehow porn was playing and I didn't notice. I see her looking at my phone that I'm practically shoving in her face. So I look at the screen and an asian with a phenomenal rack is getting some dp action... oop's.


Pm said awesome video


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> So I was talking to my gf while I was holding my phone. Somehow porn was playing and I didn't notice. I see her looking at my phone that I'm practically shoving in her face. So I look at the screen and an asian with a phenomenal rack is getting some dp action... oop's.


Xhamster or Pornhub?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2017)

She was wearing a red dress at beginning?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Xhamster or Pornhub?


X videos 


Singlemalt said:


> She was wearing a red dress at beginning?


She was in a bra and panties, sexy ass chick though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> X videos
> 
> She was in a bra and panties, sexy ass chick though.


I found a couple good ones on Pornhub


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2017)

Did you know if your husband leaves your hydro plants (DTW), sitting in 2" of nutrient water they canoe and look like shit in a mere 8 hours? @420God I need to rent some hungry pigs.

@cannabineer, I'll go halfsies on that barrel of HF if god can't rent pigs via Fed Ex.

PS turns out I'm also the cause of the latest heat wave in CA. I took clones, sorry.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2017)

Not the smartest pencil in the box hey. I don't let my family any further than the door to the op.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2017)

ANC said:


> Not the smartest pencil in the box hey. I don't let my family any further than the door to the op.


LOL nah he's very smart. This was a deliberate fuck you so he wouldn't be asked to tend my plants again.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nah he's very smart. This was a deliberate fuck you so he wouldn't be asked to tend my plants again.


Take that..


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nah he's very smart. This was a deliberate fuck you so he wouldn't be asked to tend my plants again.


Pinay?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Take that..


I do the cooking, things will even out.



Grandpapy said:


> Pinay?


LOL yeah I think he has a little in him


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> How come every mother fucking time my truck breaks down it's with shitloads of weed going through oroville. Just got towed back from there. And how come the tow truck driver always says i smell "good" ?
> 
> Fuck me man. Coolant system problem. Again!


 Definitely strange when a 6'4 350lb bearded guy says you smell good in a quiet whisper. Had it happen a few weeks ago at the auto parts store. "Umm, sure dude, thanks?" Fucking stinky dank, I thought the grease and fuel on my clothes would've covered it up... nope.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Definitely strange when a 6'4 350lb bearded guy says you smell good in a quiet whisper. Had it happen a few weeks ago at the auto parts store. "Umm, sure dude, thanks?" Fucking stinky dank, I thought the grease and fuel on my clothes would've covered it up... nope.


Mmm... you got a pretty mouth.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm doing something right. My buddy grabbed some of my Blue Dream to take with him to see some old friends of his a few hours away. He said even though they're heavy tokers, they couldn't handle it, but loved it and wouldn't stop trying to get him to bring them more, soon. I needed that validation, I smoke so much and am so used to my strains that it's almost all the same to me at this point. I tend to downplay my bud, not frosty enough, not tasty enough, not cured well enough.. then some stranger tries it and says it's the best they've had in awhile. Puts a smile on my face, every time. I'm too hard on myself, I think.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... you got a pretty mouth.


LOL no one has said that to me EVER!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 9, 2017)

My cat brought me a gift just now. Glad I didn't step on it or kill it with the lawnmower an hour ago. I would have been pissed to have to clean that sloppy shit off the blade.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2017)

Headed to a Jamaican jerk contest..love jerk anything..they named it the jerk off so I'm pumped for the shirt more than anything


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Headed to a Jamaican jerk contest..love jerk anything..they named it the jerk off so I'm pumped for the shirt more than anything


i need one of those shirts.. hook it up. size large


----------



## see4 (Sep 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> @sunni
> https://www.happycow.net/north_america/usa/missouri/
> https://www.happycow.net/north_america/usa/missouri/


Shiite, Sunni is vegan.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2017)

if it ever flooded where @Gary Goodson lives...


----------



## dux (Sep 9, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 4007737
> 
> My cat brought me a gift just now. Glad I didn't step on it or kill it with the lawnmower an hour ago. I would have been pissed to have to clean that sloppy shit off the blade.



What kind is that?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2017)

dux said:


> What kind is that?


trouser


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2017)

dux said:


> What kind is that?


Garter or yeah a trick and it's his trouser


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i need one of those shirts.. hook it up. size large


Never even made it! I got stuck at the shop.. was thinking of ripping over there with no windshield multiple times


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Never even made it! I got stuck at the shop.. was thinking of ripping over there with no windshield multiple times
> View attachment 4007887


dang i was ready to buy one too lol. man you got a good project going on lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> dang i was ready to buy one too lol. man you got a good project going on lol


Ill talk to my jerk off liaison for ya.

I hit the junk yard for some pahts this morning just finished up the full murder that bumper and grill used to be a dull chrome also replaced the windshield and some odds and ends...pumped how it came out 

Looks like I'm stuck with the ol fashion jerk off tonight ughh


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Ill talk to my jerk off liaison for ya.
> 
> I hit the junk yard for some pahts this morning just finished up the full murder that bumper and grill used to be a dull chrome also replaced the windshield and some odds and ends...pumped how it came out
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck with the ol fashion jerk off tonight ughh


that trucks going to look pretty mean. did you paint it yourself?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Never even made it! I got stuck at the shop.. was thinking of ripping over there with no windshield multiple times
> View attachment 4007887


You need a girlfriend old enough to drive!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You need a girlfriend old enough to drive!


I don't follow..but I agree, you can drive at 16 she has to be much older


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Never even made it! I got stuck at the shop.. was thinking of ripping over there with *no windshield* multiple times
> View attachment 4007887





Indagrow said:


> I don't follow..but I agree, you can drive at 16 she has to be much older


LOL 18 to avoid charges


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2017)

I found my dad's old WW II machete on a shelf in my shed today cleaning up.

It's not in perfect shape because he used it as a useful tool all his life. I'm going to try to clean it up a bit.

  
Midland Fabric Co. 1941
 
Disston US 1943 on blade
 
Get back, motherfucker!

Now _that's_ a knife. 

The stories of the South Pacific it could tell.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL 18 to avoid charges


I operate the 25-53 bracket


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I operate the 25-53 bracket


I have always believed in "18 to 80, crippled, blind or crazy. If they can't walk I'll drag'em."


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i need one of those shirts.. hook it up. size large


He ended up winning.. Should have done the truck today fuck


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> He ended up winning.. Should have done the truck today fuck
> View attachment 4008153


Lol that trophy is amazing.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol that trophy is amazing.


Ha I know it's on point 

Got me thinking who the best masturbator is in the world, I think I'm ok but I certainly let myself down sometimes.


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2017)

Walking along the road again


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Walking along the road again
> 
> View attachment 4009159


Perhaps call @420God and see if he does pre-emptive removal?


----------



## 420God (Sep 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Perhaps call @420God and see if he does pre-emptive removal?


They have to be at least big enough to eat. I see spots yet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2017)

Had to stop earlier this summer to let this Pretty Lady & her kids cross the street.


----------



## 420God (Sep 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had to stop earlier this summer to let this Pretty Lady & her kids cross the street.
> 
> View attachment 4009178


Momma must be real healthy to have triplets.


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2017)

She lives on McNuggets


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Momma must be real healthy to have triplets.


Lots of twins thrown this spring, seeing a doe with only one fawn is kind of uncommon this year. We've had a couple of relatively mild winters of late, guess that might be it.


----------



## dux (Sep 12, 2017)

Momma gonna be on a menu starting Saturday for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2017)

Our season opened the 1st of last month but Bucks only.
Any deer opens 01 October with a limit of 3 per person.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

It annoys me when someone asks a question..and people reply with "what's the set up? lighting, strain, temps, indica sativa, etc"? .... I feel like they're just fucken posers trying to act pimp. Wtf does indica or sativa have to do with anything besides flower time? And then putting etc at the end like there's alot more needed information. ... what the fuck else you wanna know muthafucker, God dam. People that have a clue ask specific questions. Not, tell me your life story! Fuck your story, bro. This isn't fucking story time....


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It annoys me when someone asks a question..and people reply with "what's the set up? lighting, strain, temps, indica sativa, etc"? .... I feel like they're just fucken posers trying to act pimp. Wtf does indica or sativa have to do with anything besides flower time? And then putting etc at the end like there's alot more needed information. ... what the fuck else you wanna know muthafucker, God dam. People that have a clue ask specific questions. Not, tell me your life story! Fuck your story, bro. This isn't fucking story time....


I have a question...... how do you really feel....etc.....
On second thought I probably don't want to know ..... carry on.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2017)

We're about to have another crazy lightning storm.

I keep laying naked on my roof with my boner being the highest point. I'm hoping to get a lightning bolt straight to the dick.

I'm pretty sure I'd get some kinda cool powers from that.

Pray for me.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We're about to have another crazy lightning storm.
> 
> I keep laying naked on my roof with my boner being the highest point. I'm hoping to get a lightning bolt straight to dick.
> 
> ...


The last time I did this it curled my pubes, and I got shingle dust in my crack, so disappointed.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We're about to have another crazy lightning storm.
> 
> I keep laying naked on my roof with my boner being the highest point. I'm hoping to get a lightning bolt straight to dick.
> 
> ...


you need to put a nail in your boner hole so it conducts


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you need to put a nail in your boner hole so it conducts


Jesus fucking christ. Don't google "nail penis" trying to find a funny image.

I can never unsee what I just saw.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Jesus fucking christ. Don't google "nail penis" trying to find a funny image.
> 
> I can never unsee what I just saw.


so umm you didnt find anything funny? lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> so umm you didnt find anything funny? lol


Can't be sure. 3rd picture in caught me off guard and I closed the tab and hid under the table.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Can't be sure. 3rd picture in caught me off guard and I closed the tab and hid under the table.


i wasnt even risky enough to attempt that search.. so you win


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It annoys me when someone asks a question..and people reply with "what's the set up? lighting, strain, temps, indica sativa, etc"? .... I feel like they're just fucken posers trying to act pimp. Wtf does indica or sativa have to do with anything besides flower time? And then putting etc at the end like there's alot more needed information. ... what the fuck else you wanna know muthafucker, God dam. People that have a clue ask specific questions. Not, tell me your life story! Fuck your story, bro. This isn't fucking story time....


What's ya set up, lights fans sativa indica etc?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i wasnt even risky enough to attempt that search.. so you win


It doesn't_ feel_ like I won. Lol.

Someone else please google it and share my pain.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It doesn't_ feel_ like I won. Lol.
> 
> Someone else please google it and share my pain.


@Stroker


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you need to put a nail in your boner hole so it conducts


Thank god you said that I was afraid I might have to!


Bob Zmuda said:


> Jesus fucking christ. Don't google "nail penis" trying to find a funny image.
> 
> I can never unsee what I just saw.


Yeah that's precisely what I might have done had not the chivalrous srh88 saved me



Bob Zmuda said:


> It doesn't_ feel_ like I won. Lol.
> 
> Someone else please google it and share my pain.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It doesn't_ feel_ like I won. Lol.
> 
> Someone else please google it and share my pain.


Well Bob that was unpleasant . I'm not sure how to take your advice any more.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It doesn't_ feel_ like I won. Lol.
> 
> Someone else please google it and share my pain.


Pffffttt.... I've seen worse. 


As a matter of fact if you scroll down a bit you'll see worse.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2017)

The Cleveland Indians just won 21 baseball games in a fucking row and set a record???

That's almost as unbelievable as their star player is Carlos Santana (seriously).

I'm almost tempted to buy that cable baseball package and start watching them. 

Watching the Pirates now is like scouting for next season.


----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It doesn't_ feel_ like I won. Lol.
> 
> Someone else please google it and share my pain.


Funny? maybe maybe not.

Imaginative yes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 14, 2017)

Currently: giving @Finshaggy sister a milk mustache. 

With my penis.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Currently: giving @Finshaggy sister a milk mustache.
> 
> With my penis.


Did you have to wait in line long?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2017)

Our school system is fucked up. They don't want kids smoking or drinking. But my son can make an ash tray in his kindergarten arts class


And y'all know I'm gonna fill it up with roaches lol
But the dad in me was like "awwwwwww my baby boy made me an ash tray.... or um roach keeper" because Mrs G doesn't let me smoke inside anyway.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 14, 2017)

Wtf happened to the "walkie talkie " thread? I was in it one minute then the next, gone.. oh well I missed something else..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Wtf happened to the "walkie talkie " thread? I was in it one minute then the next, gone.. oh well I missed something else..


Fuck! 
Someone probably got turtled -- and I missed it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The Cleveland Indians just won 21 baseball games in a fucking row and set a record???
> 
> That's almost as unbelievable as their star player is Carlos Santana (seriously).
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Wtf happened to the "walkie talkie " thread? I was in it one minute then the next, gone.. oh well I missed something else..









The death spiral in that thread was approaching terminal velocity.

I was mid post when the overlords deleted it.

But I think this link may help the problems encountered in that thread.
@robiolic this link will assist you in properly interacting with RIU


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> The death spiral in that thread was approaching terminal velocity.
> 
> I was mid post when the overlords deleted it.
> 
> ...


fuck


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Wtf happened to the "walkie talkie " thread? I was in it one minute then the next, gone.. oh well I missed something else..


There was nothing to see there

 
You need professional equipment


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did you have to wait in line long?


I did. 12 dudes before me! 

@Finshaggy is talking in one of his moved threads about how no one would dare talk shit IRL to him because he's so tough and badass. 

It's amazing. 

Pretty funny that even the mods hate him so much.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> fuck


Such a majestic beast


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Wtf happened to the "walkie talkie " thread? I was in it one minute then the next, gone.. oh well I missed something else..


Woot! I managed to miss one! Best of all 24 new clones all potted up.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Woot! I managed to miss one! Best of all 24 new clones all potted up.


Yes, that is best!!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Woot! I managed to miss one! Best of all 24 new clones all potted up.


You didn't miss much, just some dick jokes and homophobia.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 14, 2017)

dstroy said:


> You didn't miss much, just some dick jokes and homophobia.


So, normal..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm guessing it's the usual suspect  I'm really excited about my new genetics. I have a table FULL of lucky charms and some Wifi and Mendobreath I'm going to be reversing. So I may run three flower tables LOL.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm guessing it's the usual suspect  I'm really excited about my new genetics. I have a table FULL of lucky charms and some Wifi and Mendobreath I'm going to be reversing. So I may run three flower tables LOL.


I hear one of those are "magically delicious "


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I did. 12 dudes before me!
> 
> @Finshaggy is talking in one of his moved threads about how no one would dare talk shit IRL to him because he's so tough and badass.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've adopted a new approach to dealing with Finshaggy. I just agree with everything he says . The idea is to work against his therapy..


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So, normal..


robodix had unrealistic expectations


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> robodix had unrealistic expectations
> View attachment 4010345


LOL the usual puppet master


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm guessing it's the usual suspect  I'm really excited about my new genetics. I have a table FULL of lucky charms and some Wifi and Mendobreath I'm going to be reversing. So I may run three flower tables LOL.


You're gonna love that mendobreath. Not quite as strong of a strain the way i like them, but everyone loves them buds. Such a beautiful plant. Very unique smell. Goes a little purple. A very average height/average stretch. Thick buds.
If you cross that mendobreath with that wifi, can you please


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2017)

How bout them Indians huh? MLB record baby. More wins in a few weeks than the browns have had in 5 seasons lmao.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm guessing it's the usual suspect  I'm really excited about my new genetics. I have a table FULL of lucky charms and some Wifi and Mendobreath I'm going to be reversing. So I may run three flower tables LOL.


I have pics for you ....sure wish you lived closer ....next year I'm guna come kidnap you ...so prepare to be kidnapped Oct next year....

Just got up to the 3 main houses and it's paradise a half mile out ...the house I split with your beans is smelling delicious....add on the BK and sour D houses and welcome to Dankville.....I'm in the middle of nowhere and kinda trippin smell wise...lol.

That heavy heavy Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You're gonna love that mendobreath. Not quite as strong of a strain the way i like them, but everyone loves them buds. Such a beautiful plant. Very unique smell. Goes a little purple. A very average height/average stretch. Thick buds.
> If you cross that mendobreath with that wifi, can you please


Sure you don't want some selfed Wedding Cake? LOL sure I'll try that. 



Indacouch said:


> I have pics for you ....sure wish you lived closer ....next year I'm guna come kidnap you ...so prepare to be kidnapped Oct next year....
> 
> Just got up to the 3 main houses and it's paradise a half mile out ...the house I split with your beans is smelling delicious....add on the BK and sour D houses and welcome to Dankville.....I'm in the middle of nowhere and kinda trippin smell wise...lol.
> 
> That heavy heavy Annie


Oh man I would LOVE to experience that. Next year should be the year.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2017)

American vandal ep.1 on Netflix is right up our alley... Dixxxx



Amazeballs


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2017)

RIP, Glenn...pretty much limited to Midwest AM radio listening audiences. Glenn Haege hosted "The Handyman Show" out of Detroit WJR 1100 on Sat mornings. 70 years old, of cancer. Always would learn something


----------



## Karah (Sep 18, 2017)

@srh88


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mt. Kushmore


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2017)

RIP, Bobby

_WWE Hall of Famer Bobby "The Brain" Heenan died on Sunday, the WWE confirmed, at the age of 73. No official cause of death has been confirmed, though Heenan had previously been diagnosed with throat and tongue cancer. Heenan, born Raymond Louis Heenan, is considered by most experts to be the greatest pro wrestling manager of all time, managing Andre the Giant, Rick Rude, Mr. Perfect, Big John Studd and The Brain Busters, among others._
_
*http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/news/wwe-legend-bobby-the-brain-heenan-dead-at-73-w503853*_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2017)

When the sun hits the coffee pot just right at the shop. . .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2017)

Lol


----------



## dux (Sep 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When the sun hits the coffee pot just right at the shop. . .
> 
> View attachment 4012747



I bet your wearing a funny hat in that pic


Not a coffee pot...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2017)

dux said:


> I bet your wearing a funny hat in that pic
> Not a coffee pot...


I've got shoulders, that feller don't.


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

Has there ever been an RIU wedding!?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> Has there ever been an RIU wedding!?


who do you have in mind?


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> who do you have in mind?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


>


It's ok, you can tell them about us.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob left this screen up when he went back to work so I figured I'd say hi to all of his penis friends on here. 

8============|D- - - - - - 

Penis Penis Penis Penis. Bob says ya'll love the D.

-Bob's Wifey


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bob left this screen up when he went back to work so I figured I'd say hi to all of his penis friends on here.
> 
> 8============|D- - - - - -
> 
> ...


LOL and 44 penis to you too!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bob left this screen up when he went back to work so I figured I'd say hi to all of his penis friends on here.
> 
> 8============|D- - - - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bob left this screen up when he went back to work so I figured I'd say hi to all of his penis friends on here.
> 
> 8============|D- - - - - -
> 
> ...


Wtf.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wtf.


You won the interwebz yesterday, she won it today!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

I usually put a bit of ground beef on the end of my glider for the sparrows and ravens. I found this installed where the ground beef usually goes.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I usually put a bit of ground beef on the end of my glider for the sparrows and ravens. I found this installed where the ground beef usually goes.
> View attachment 4013099


Surprise


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Surprise


Yeah I think it was there to thank me for the raptor feeder I installed for it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2017)

Weird shit!  
http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/a-teen-died-from-eating-her-own-hair-and-the-condition-that-may-have-caused-her-death-is-more-common-than-you-think/ar-AArZeHh?li=BBnb7Kx


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Weird shit!
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/a-teen-died-from-eating-her-own-hair-and-the-condition-that-may-have-caused-her-death-is-more-common-than-you-think/ar-AArZeHh?li=BBnb7Kx


LOL


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2017)

My favorite clip starts @ 5:31


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2017)

I need a good recipe for some e juice. I have a ton of popcorn in the freezer and I've already made more butter than I'll probably ever use. Anyone make their own and wanna share how to make it?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I need a good recipe for some e juice. I have a ton of popcorn in the freezer and I've already made more butter than I'll probably ever use. Anyone make their own and wanna share how to make it?


I bought some e juice drops and threw some bho in it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought some e juice drops and threw some bho in it.


And what it just dissolves? I've made plenty of bho so I've got that process down. Seems there would be more to it than that. How did it turn out?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> And what it just dissolves? I've made plenty of bho so I've got that process down. Seems there would be more to it than that. How did it turn out?


Yea it's premade drops. You put it in a shot glass, warm it up a little bit.. then you just throw the bho into it, swirl it around and it's ready. I forgot the name of the shit I bought, but there's alot of diffrent brands.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2017)

Chilly nights and no rain, chilly nights and no rain, chilly nights and no rain.

Seems to be working.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I need a good recipe for some e juice. I have a ton of popcorn in the freezer and I've already made more butter than I'll probably ever use. Anyone make their own and wanna share how to make it?


Here's one I use:
http://vapeurextract.com/flavorless/
Here's one Aeroknow recommended:
https://www.waxliquidizer.com/

As for me I'd stay away from anything with 'terpenes'. I'm not sure PEG/PG/VG is all that safe to combust/vape either. Look up bronchiolitis obliterans (Popcorn Lung). Essentially these things are only generally recognized as safe orally, not inhalation via combustion/vaping. I'm concerned in 20 years there will be an epidemic of Obstructive Lung disease.


----------



## dux (Sep 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Here's one I use:
> http://vapeurextract.com/flavorless/
> Here's one Aeroknow recommended:
> https://www.waxliquidizer.com/
> ...



So. if, say myself has been on a terp sauce binge for the last month or so,am i gonna die?


----------



## dux (Sep 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Chilly nights and no rain, chilly nights and no rain, chilly nights and no rain.
> 
> Seems to be working.
> View attachment 4014283


Just wait, if it stays cool...


I've posted this pic before, it was a jackberry from sannies that I grew a handful of years ago. she loved Minnesota in the fall.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

dux said:


> So. if, say myself has been on a terp sauce binge for the last month or so,am i gonna die?


Yes, but since the end of days is 9/23 it doesn't matter, 


Actually I'm saying be careful out there  our bodies can take a lot of insults but none of this has been studied and it depends on genetic predisposition, rate of exposure etc... so it's a crap shoot.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

dux said:


> Just wait, if it stays cool...
> 
> View attachment 4014307
> I've posted this pic before, it was a jackberry from sannies that I grew a handful of years ago. she loved Minnesota in the fall.


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Here's one I use:
> http://vapeurextract.com/flavorless/
> Here's one Aeroknow recommended:
> https://www.waxliquidizer.com/
> ...


That's it, I used that liquidizer one. When you hit it right it gives me a dry cough, tastes weird as fuck if you burn it to hot. Way better then mixing your own but still doesn't seem safe.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's it, I used that liquidizer one. When you hit it right it gives me a dry cough, tastes weird as fuck if you burn it to hot. Way better then mixing your own but still doesn't seem safe.


Exactly it's nice to have on occasion, convenient as fuck but I try to lower my exposure. I'd be more risk averse if I was younger but at my age I can be a bit more daring


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly it's nice to have on occasion, convenient as fuck but I try to lower my exposure. I'd be more risk averse if I was younger but at my age I can be a bit more daring


Perfect for casinos, drinking and smoking weed while you lose money is the shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Perfect for casinos, drinking and smoking weed *while you lose money is the shit*.


LOL and since you wanna die anyway ha hahaaaaaa!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2017)

Is it early too make larger judgments? It is, especially given some of the external factors (e.g. Irma). But the NFL is likely a little concerned. I think you can make some legitimate ratings assessments by Week Four. “It's early yet,” Crupi said. “*No need to snort a Xanax*.”

Has someone taken a second job and an alias?

https://sports.yahoo.com/media-circus-apos-early-nfl-163417159.html


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it early too make larger judgments? It is, especially given some of the external factors (e.g. Irma). But the NFL is likely a little concerned. I think you can make some legitimate ratings assessments by Week Four. “It's early yet,” Crupi said. “*No need to snort a Xanax*.”
> 
> Has someone taken a second job and an alias?
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/media-circus-apos-early-nfl-163417159.html


++ rep


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

There's a group of pumpkins congregating down the road at the local ice cream stand. They kinda give me the creeps, like a Halloween movie is going to break out.

Woods on both sides of the road, with young girls running the ice cream stand.

 
They've commandeered half the parking lot over night.


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

I need an adult when I drink so they can take my phone. Drunk texts. Ugh.


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a group of pumpkins congregating down the road at the local ice cream stand. They kinda give me the creeps, like a Halloween movie is going to break out.
> 
> Woods on both sides of the road, with young girls running the ice cream stand.
> 
> ...


Fucking pumpkins. The world is going to shit !

Edit, goddamit just had my fingers sliced by a tiny 1960s or 70s fan. Mofo, they don't make em like that anymore.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a group of pumpkins congregating down the road at the local ice cream stand. They kinda give me the creeps, like a Halloween movie is going to break out.
> 
> Woods on both sides of the road, with young girls running the ice cream stand.
> 
> ...


Seen on some random back road in Bumfuck Arkansas.
Now that shit was *spooky* as it was in June.
And did I mention all the ominous Biblical quotations nailed up in the trees?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Fucking pumpkins. The world is going to shit !
> 
> Edit, goddamit just had my fingers sliced by a tiny 1960s or 70s fan. Mofo, they don't make em like that anymore.


Are there pumpkins around?

Is there halloween in Africa? Seems like a silly American thing. Big deal in elementary school though.


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah, fucking the whole world imitates all the shit you get up to.
Doing the whole Halloween thing is more a posh thing here, maybe in gated communities. People in average households aren't letting their children walk around at night ringing doorbells.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yeah, fucking the whole world imitates all the shit you get up to.
> Doing the whole Halloween thing is more a posh thing here, maybe in gated communities. People in average households aren't letting their children walk around at night ringing doorbells.


My mom and dad would never let me go trick or treating. I guess they were ahead of their times. Lol.

I took my girls to relative's and friend's houses (prearranged) so they could safely enjoy the silly holiday.

Too many sickos out there that hate kids.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2017)

Acid nor Razor blades slowed us down. we went for the high end candy.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Acid nor Razor blades slowed us down. we went for the high end candy.


Acid was a plus


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a group of pumpkins congregating down the road at the local ice cream stand. They kinda give me the creeps, like a Halloween movie is going to break out.
> 
> Woods on both sides of the road, with young girls running the ice cream stand.
> 
> ...


Looks like a job for a Rem 870


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2017)

Training session with the little one, she loves it!! Teaching her the finer things..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Training session with the little one, she loves it!! Teaching her the finer things..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016008


Nerf, very nice, for the kinder generation, nothing stings quite as much as getting nailed with an actual football


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nerf, very nice, for the kinder generation, nothing stings quite as much as getting nailed with an actual football


Shit, back in the day they had nerf whistle balls. Those would fuck you up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seen on some random back road in Bumfuck Arkansas.
> Now that shit was *spooky* as it was in June.
> And did I mention all the ominous Biblical quotations nailed up in the trees?
> 
> View attachment 4015349 View attachment 4015350 View attachment 4015351


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>



Crown of thorns with antlers attached.
Check.

Creepy tribal tattoo. 
Check.

I don't see a problem here...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nerf, very nice, for the kinder generation, nothing stings quite as much as getting nailed with an actual football


She wanted to play with the real one lol. I said, let's start with this..


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2017)

30 days at sea time lapse...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> 30 days at sea time lapse...


Been there (a hundred or so times) - and btw the star & satellite watching is off the hook (sorry flat earthers).


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been there (a hundred or so times) - and btw the star & satellite watching is off the hook (sorry flat earthers).


I thought you might appreciate or at least chime in on that. You're actually the first person I thought of when I seent it. Actually that old school pic of you jumping overboard is what I thought of.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I thought you might appreciate or at least chime in on that. You're actually the first person I thought of when I seent it. Actually that old school pic of you jumping overboard is what I thought of.


When I was sailing the the Caribbean, many nights I would tuck in with my blanky & a pillow on the flight deck just to watch the stars.
It's magical.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I was sailing the the Caribbean, many nights I would tuck in with my blanky & a pillow on the flight deck just to watch the stars.
> It's magical.


Caught a 20" lahontan cutthroat on a fiberglass 3weight and 5x tippet today. I wanted to tell you cuz I know you understand what the fuck that means.lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Saw this in a parking lot today & sympathize.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Caught a 20" lahontan cutthroat on a fiberglass 3weight and 5x tippet today. I wanted to tell you cuz I know you understand what the fuck that means.lol


20" on a 3?
WTF

That makes you like, SuperFly.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Caught a 20" lahontan cutthroat on a fiberglass 3weight and 5x tippet today. I wanted to tell you cuz I know you understand what the fuck that means.lol


The part I don't understand is not eating them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The part I don't understand is not eating them.


First off trout generally don't freeze well and they're mush when you defrost so unless eaten on the spot they aren't any good imho.
And a 20" wild (I'm assuming) trout of any species of is a prolific breeder that should be allowed to do it's thing & pass on the genetics.
It's all in the thrill of the strike & the fight.

+ Rep Super Bob!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The part I don't understand is not eating them.


What GWN said. But more importantly this lake is the brood stock for all the cutthroat in the area. can only use barbless flies and cannot keep any. It's only open in September and October on weekends. Super strict and heavily enforced.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First off trout generally don't freeze well and they're mush when you defrost so unless eaten on the spot they aren't any good imho.
> And a 20" wild (I'm assuming) trout of any species of is a prolific breeder that should be allowed to do it's thing & pass on the genetics.
> It's all in the thrill of the strike & the fight.
> 
> + Rep Super Bob!


Thanks man. My heart was pounding so hard lol. Fought that fucker for like 10 minutes. Rod was tacoed so hard i was sure it was gonna break.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The part I don't understand is not eating them.





Bob Zmuda said:


> What GWN said. But more importantly this lake is the brood stock for all the cutthroat in the area. can only use barbless flies and cannot keep any. It's only open in September and October on weekends. Super strict and heavily enforced.


Barbless hooks work surprisingly well. 
Unless you fuck up. 
I grew up catching bass in the midwest, so catch & release is nothing new. 
Younger fish have fewer heavy metals so we never eat big bass. 
If I'm fishing for meat, yellow perch are hard to beat. Easy to catch, tasty as hell (from the walleye family), plus no limit on size or quantity. I can fill up a cooler in a couple of hours just trolling small crankbaits. 
But the little fuckers can be *really* annoying when I'm fishing for smallmouth bass...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks man. My heart was pounding so hard lol. Fought that fucker for like 10 minutes. Rod was tacoed so hard i was sure it was gonna break.


I remember reading books by Zane Grey talking about having to "rest" a bamboo rod after a hard fight lest it take a set.
Poor fiberglass. Lol.

Again, Congrats on a great fish man!

Now how about a pic?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember reading books by Zane Grey talking about having to "rest" a bamboo rod after a hard fight lest it take a set.
> Poor fiberglass. Lol.
> 
> Again, Congrats on a great fish man!
> ...


  
It was hectic so these were the best pics I got


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2017)

This getting dark earlier sucks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit, back in the day they had nerf whistle balls. Those would fuck you up.
> View attachment 4016038


Hell yea, we'd start chasing eachother trying to hit muthafuckers in the head with it. But it wasn't as fun as our rock fights. Those always lasted till someone started crying or bleeding..


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4016286
> This getting dark earlier sucks.


Is that the Silver Queen or Sweet G90? lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yea, we'd start chasing eachother trying to hit muthafuckers in the head with it. But it wasn't as fun as our rock fights. Those always lasted till someone started crying or bleeding..


It seemed the safer the toy the more determined we were to prove it wasn't! That where the fun lives!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4016284 View attachment 4016285
> It was hectic so these were the best pics I got


+ Rep.
Looks a little skinny - post spawn?

Or maybe I'm just used to seeing the chunky King & Silver salmon around here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> + Rep.
> Looks a little skinny - post spawn?
> 
> Or maybe I'm just used to seeing the chunky King & Silver salmon around here.


Yeah. You're just use to Alaska fish. 

(So jealous).


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. You're just use to Alaska fish.
> 
> (So jealous).


GWN says the ladies love his trout more because the girth


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> GWN says the ladies love his trout more because the girth


Accurate.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> GWN says the ladies love his trout more because the girth


As long as I can eat it I'm good with that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

@srh88 one of the best reds I've ever had. Thanks!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4016869
> @srh88 one of the best reds I've ever had. Thanks!


its delicious! youre welcome!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4016869
> @srh88 one of the best reds I've ever had. Thanks!


Better than Franzia?!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Better than Franzia?!


LOL quality over quantity......
PS it would be tastier with rare breeding lahontan trout......


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Better than Franzia?!


are you crazy? nothing beats franzia


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL quality over quantity......
> PS it would be tastier with rare breeding lahontan trout......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2017)

The Cowboys are playing like shit right now


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yea, we'd start chasing eachother trying to hit muthafuckers in the head with it. But it wasn't as fun as our rock fights. Those always lasted till someone started crying or bleeding..


Lol. We used to stand about 40 feet apart and see who could throw a rock closer to the other person without hitting them. If you moved, you got hit with a stick for being a bitch. It was fun until I broke my friends nose and his mother went after my parents for medical bills. He wasn't a bitch, didn't move until his nose popped.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> are you crazy? nothing beats franzia


Snorting Zanax is a close second.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> GWN says the ladies love his trout more because the girth


Lol, I know I sometimes I tend to drink a couple of beers too many while fishing.
I just gotta quit pissing in front of you.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The Cowboys are playing like shit right now


they got lucky last night lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> they got lucky last night lol


I’m not liking that post you asshole


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m not liking that post you asshole


our kicker is going to kick dak's nuts 61 yards into his stomach in novermber


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> our kicker is going to kick dak's nuts 61 yards into his stomach in novermber


Lol better watch out, our kicker kicks ass too!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol better watch out, our kicker kicks ass too!


then the winner of the game should be picked by both kickers kicking eachother in the shin until someone gives up.. its only fair


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> then the winner of the game should be picked by both kickers kicking eachother in the shin until someone gives up.. its only fair


I’d watch that game


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’d watch that game


probably be the best game ever


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2017)

camarones a la diabla


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> probably be the best game ever


People still watch football?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> People still watch football?


i really only watch the eagles and sometimes the cowboys so i can laugh at gary if they lose...


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2017)

That shrimp loosened up my boogers.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> then the winner of the game should be picked by both kickers kicking eachother in the shin until someone gives up.. its only fair


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That shrimp loosened up my boogers.


That shit looked good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> camarones a la diablaView attachment 4017277 View attachment 4017278


Oh fuck yes! IET!


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2017)

Wanted 24" digging bar.






Have not found one online. Local big box stores don't sell them.

Local blacksmith wants $400 to forge one.

Guess I'll have to use what I have on hand.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Wanted 24" digging bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one that looks like the two tops pics but it is 60" long, heavy af , great for digging post holes in rocky ground and also packing earth around post. 
PS keep it sharp and it will cut roots as well.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have one that looks like the two tops pics but it is 60" long, heavy af , great for digging post holes in rocky ground and also packing earth around post.
> PS keep it sharp and it will cut roots as well.


Yeah I have a longer one that is used on the farm. It worKs well while standing. I want the shorter one to work with closer to the ground.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Yeah I have a longer one that is used on the farm. It worKs well while standing. I want the shorter one to work with closer to the ground.


About $40 at home depot for a 48", cut 24" and weld tamper back on.

Handy 23" round stock on hand as a bonus.


----------



## dux (Sep 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Wanted 24" digging bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My ice chisel might work?
I've beat the living fuck outta this thing for 30 years,ice fishing,duck hunting,roots etc


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Wanted 24" digging bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy a length of rebar. Have a big fire some night, heat the end and wail on it with 3lb sledge. Keep beer handy.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Buy a length of rebar. Have a big fire some night, heat the end and wail on it with 3lb sledge. Keep beer handy.


^^^ but resist the temptation to put your Kabar in it LOL


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Yeah I have a longer one that is used on the farm. It worKs well while standing. I want the shorter one to work with closer to the ground.


why not just use a crow bar


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

Just pay somebody to dig a hole.


----------



## Karah (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm having a shitty day. Send nudes. I mean...send memes.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

If they are of me, it is one and the same thing.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm having a shitty day. Send nudes. I mean...send memes.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

Cray cray people don't keep shit in no cabinet.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm having a shitty day. Send nudes. I mean...send memes.


If you think your day is bad now, wait until you see my nudes......... Ok maybe good for a laugh ..


----------



## Karah (Sep 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok maybe good for a laugh ..


Laughing is good


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 27, 2017)

Fucking work truck needs the transmission rebuilt. There's 1800 dollars I wasn't planning on spending. Fuck me running. Times like this I wish I knew how to work on vehicles.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fucking work truck needs the transmission rebuilt. There's 1800 dollars I wasn't planning on spending. Fuck me running. Times like this I wish I knew how to work on vehicles.


Even then transmissions are best left to the pros


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Even then transmissions are best left to the pros


Amen, hubby has an ASE certificate in transmission and pays to have ours done. He limits himself to removal and replacement. I, who like to do everything myself completely agree! Some things like, transmissions and cobras, are better not messed with.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fucking work truck needs the transmission rebuilt. There's 1800 dollars I wasn't planning on spending. Fuck me running. Times like this I wish I knew how to work on vehicles.


You may want to ask one of our Mexican brothers here for some assistance. @mr sunshine , ¿le prestaría su experiencia a nuestro amigo blanco?


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 28, 2017)

I lost 20 minutes waiting for this mile long coal train to pass.

I'm not sure if the shaking was from the train or another fracking quake.

WTF ever happened to solar panels and renewables?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 28, 2017)

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees

@Gary Goodson that a Texas thing? Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees
> 
> @Gary Goodson that a Texas thing? Lol


Actually that’s nothing compared to what true Texans keep in their houses...


That dude is slacking!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees
> 
> @Gary Goodson that a Texas thing? Lol


Wow. 

They ought to cut that guy's dick off!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow.
> 
> They ought to cut that guy's dick off!


3K dicks? Wtf does someone do with 3K dicks? Sell them to the Chinese?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2017)

Even better yet is the story next to it.
http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/florida-400-pound-woman-survives-sexual-assault-by-herd-of-manatees/

Though in in the manatees defense I can see the resemblance.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

LOL it's a satire site sort of like The Onion


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Even better yet is the story next to it.
> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/florida-400-pound-woman-survives-sexual-assault-by-herd-of-manatees/
> 
> Though in in the manatees defense I can see the resemblance.
> ...


"Oh baby, oh baby. Gimme some of your sweet manatee love"


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL it's a satire site sort of like The Onion


Ahhhhrrrrgggg, and I so thought I'd at least get a bite on that one.

Party pooper.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ahhhhrrrrgggg, and I so thought I'd at least get a bite on that one.
> 
> Party pooper.


I am! Lol so very literal... but Malt had your back


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> 3K dicks? Wtf does someone do with 3K dicks? Sell them to the Chinese?


Texan Fertility Commandos today dropped a three-kilodong device on China to fuck with their withdrawal from the Nuclear Family Non-Proliferation Act.

Other uses for a massively parallel penis array have been postulated. See McCracken _et al_, _Physical Humor Review Letters_ 354(17),2291-2294. (2017)


----------



## Steve French (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees
> 
> @Gary Goodson that a Texas thing? Lol


I believe HBO picked up the rights to that story. They planned to name it Deadwood, when they realized they already used that title...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Texan Fertility Commandos today dropped a three-kilodong device on China to fuck with their withdrawal from the Nuclear Family Non-Proliferation Act.
> 
> Other uses for a massively parallel penis array have been postulated. See McCracken _et al_, _Physical Humor Review Letters_ 354(17),2291-2294. (2017)


Lmao. Dude you're somethin else. I'd love to sit at a bar with you sometime and just watch the fireworks.


----------



## Karah (Sep 30, 2017)

_"I love being horribly straightforward. I love sending reckless text messages and telling people I love them and telling people they are absolutely magical humans and I cannot believe they really exist. I love saying, Kiss me harder, and You’re a good person, and, You brighten my day. I live my life as straight-forward as possible.

Because one day, I might get hit by a bus.

Maybe it’s weird. Maybe it’s scary. Maybe it seems downright impossible to just be—to just let people know you want them, need them, feel like, in this very moment, you will die if you do not see them, hold them, touch them in some way whether its your feet on their thighs on the couch or your tongue in their mouth or your heart in their hands.

But there is nothing more beautiful than being desperate.

And there is nothing more risky than pretending not to care.

We are young and we are human and we are beautiful and we are not as in control as we think we are. We never know who needs us back. We never know the magic that can arise between ourselves and other humans.

We never know when the bus is coming.."
_


----------



## 420God (Sep 30, 2017)

Karah said:


> _"I love being horribly straightforward. I love sending reckless text messages (because how reckless can a form of digitized communication be?) and telling people I love them and telling people they are absolutely magical humans and I cannot believe they really exist. I love saying, Kiss me harder, and You’re a good person, and, You brighten my day. I live my life as straight-forward as possible.
> 
> Because one day, I might get hit by a bus.
> 
> ...


Is that one of Gary's drunk texts?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Is that one of Gary's drunk texts?


 word search "dix" negative


----------



## Karah (Sep 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Is that one of Gary's drunk texts?


Lol nah. Gary's drunk texts look like this


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2017)

Yeah normally when someone throws up from drinking that’s the end of the night. But not me, I just grabbed another beer and kept chugging.


----------



## 420God (Sep 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah normally when someone throws up from drinking that’s the end of the night. But not me, I just grabbed another beer and kept chugging.


I make room once and while too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah normally when someone throws up from drinking that’s the end of the night. But not me, I just grabbed another beer and kept chugging.


The TexMex equivalent of getting back on the horse


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4019615


I would totally try that - I am a Monty Python junkie.
+ Rep


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 1, 2017)

He's dealing with the big guy, now. RIP, Monte


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2017)

And I'll still take the box Carol Merrill is pointing to on the floor.

Carol's box was always a winner .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2017)

I went to bed thinking it was Saturday, Oct. 1st.

I woke up thinking it was Monday.

I blame it on the Lord.

 
Lord Chesterfield. Praise the Lord.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> He's dealing with the big guy, now. RIP, Monte
> View attachment 4019698


Wonder if he was able to make a deal?



tangerinegreen555 said:


> I went to bed thinking it was Saturday, Oct. 1st.
> 
> I woke up thinking it was Monday.
> 
> ...


You really should have shared that with us in TC! Shame on you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2017)

What's it like having football on TV at 10AM on the west coast?

I always wondered that. You start drinking @ 10AM then? Or do you wait for the second game(s)?

Not that it's any of my business. Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's it like having football on TV at 10AM on the west coast?
> 
> I always wondered that. You start drinking @ 10AM then? Or do you wait for the second game(s)?
> 
> Not that it's any of my business. Lol.


We don't stop the drinking from Sat. nite; when I was young we'd start late Friday afternoon and quit sometime late Sunday night


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's it like having football on TV at 10AM on the west coast?
> 
> I always wondered that. You start drinking @ 10AM then? Or do you wait for the second game(s)?
> 
> Not that it's any of my business. Lol.


Who sleeps in till 10?


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> we'd start late Friday afternoon and quit sometime late Sunday night


We'd start Friday, add some acid and whatever else you could get and by Sunday you could start recognizing family members again. I look 15 years older than I am today!!!!!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> We'd start Friday, add some acid and whatever else you could get and by Sunday you could start recognizing family members again. I look 15 years older than I am today!!!!!!!


Now _that_ sounds like freshman college. Or actually sophomore college. As a freshman, I was just in awe of living away from home and smoking weed right in my room.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 1, 2017)

Guys I seent the new border fence yesterday stand by:


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 1, 2017)

So I was right about here before my phone went out saying I was in Mexico...


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 1, 2017)

And I cought a glimpse of the new border fence..Feast your eyes No way those little Gary's and Sunshine's can get through this fucker:



See previous page for details


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> And I cought a glimpse of the new border fence..Feast your eyes No way those little Gary's and Sunshine's can get through this fucker:
> 
> View attachment 4020043
> 
> See previous page for details


That's it???!! 4ft tall and a gazillion dollars? That won't keep 95 yr old abuelas out


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> That's it???!! 4ft tall and a gazillion dollars? That won't keep 95 yr old abuelas out


Allz I know is it wasn't there last year, last year there was a barbwire fence with openings for cattle guards...no gates.

Edit/ This is my hunting grounds why I go there every year. I know it doesnt look like it but there are big mule deer, and an abundance of quail, and hogs in the area.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2017)

http://m.torontosun.com/2017/10/01/woman-turns-discarded-vagina-skin-into-jewelry


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2017)

420God said:


> http://m.torontosun.com/2017/10/01/woman-turns-discarded-vagina-skin-into-jewelry


Ohh snap, and of course her name is Tracy hahaha. 




No disrespect intended to those named Tracy


----------



## srh88 (Oct 1, 2017)

420God said:


> http://m.torontosun.com/2017/10/01/woman-turns-discarded-vagina-skin-into-jewelry


the comments on the video are fucking hilarious


----------



## Karah (Oct 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> the comments on the video are fucking hilarious


Wat.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> And I cought a glimpse of the new border fence..Feast your eyes No way those little Gary's and Sunshine's can get through this fucker:
> 
> View attachment 4020043
> 
> See previous page for details


Bad batch on Netflix


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> the comments on the video are fucking hilarious


"Fermented fish", "Gremlin skin", I'm dyin over heah LOL


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## indicoxy12 (Oct 1, 2017)

WHO HAS BETTER WEED FOR CHEAPER PRICE COLORADO VS CALIFORNIA


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2017)

Man, oh man this is so horrifically fucked up 
_
A gunman on the 32nd floor of a Las Vegas Strip casino opened fire on an outdoor music festival, killing at least 20 people -- including two off-duty police officers -- and wounding more than 100, officials said early Monday._


https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/national/live-streaming-las-vegas-mass-shooting-coverage


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Man, oh man this is so horrifically fucked up
> _
> A gunman on the 32nd floor of a Las Vegas Strip casino opened fire on an outdoor music festival, killing at least 20 people -- including two off-duty police officers -- and wounding more than 100, officials said early Monday._
> 
> ...


Yeah man I just heard about that on the radio this morning..


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah man I just heard about that on the radio this morning..


I was listening to Coast2Coast and first heard only 2 killed and looked online later and saw 20 killed  so sad for all involved. No Vegas for me for a while 

edit: now saw 50 killed, 200 injured


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I was listening to Coast2Coast and first heard only 2 killed and looked online later and saw 20 killed  so sad for all involved. No Vegas for me for a while
> 
> edit: now saw 50 killed, 200 injured


Fucking crazy


----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Fucking crazy


You know there's someone out there thinking they can do worse. Just a matter of time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2017)

420God said:


> You know there's someone out there thinking they can do worse. Just a matter of time.


So much hate towards people they don't even know.
I don't get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So much hate towards people they don't even know.
> I don't get it.


Behavioral sink


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2017)

I think it is mostly self-hate though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Behavioral sink


Probably why I'm allergic to crowds.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably why I'm allergic to crowds.


The odds are like getting hit by lightning but I find myself looking around more in crowds.

Not that it matters if a guy is 32 stories up and can see everything.

This all started with Oswald if you ask me.


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably why I'm allergic to crowds.


My tactic works . When there is more than 3 people in the same location I start looking for an exit.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably why I'm allergic to crowds.


Me too, crowds make me brake out in a bitch. I get all red faced and damn my blood pressure is going up just bs'ing about it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> brake out in a bitch.


Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> My tactic works . When there is more than 3 people in the same location I start looking for an exit.


back to the wall, away from the glass and close to an exit


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> back to the wall, away from the glass and close to an exit


LOL there were a few years it was tough to go to a restaurant with me too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> back to the wall, away from the glass and close to an exit





curious2garden said:


> LOL there were a few years it was tough to go to a restaurant with me too.


If we went to dinner together we'd all be fighting for that one "Safe" chair. 

@Bob Zmuda - Unapologetic post flattering my trouting ability on the White river.
Double Haul!

 

Before you ask, Olive wooly booger cause I can't stand the hinging that happens on the leader when nymphing with a damn bobber (indicator).


----------



## indicoxy12 (Oct 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Man, oh man this is so horrifically fucked up
> _
> A gunman on the 32nd floor of a Las Vegas Strip casino opened fire on an outdoor music festival, killing at least 20 people -- including two off-duty police officers -- and wounding more than 100, officials said early Monday._
> 
> ...


He turned a ar15 to a fully and killed 59 people and some still in critical 2 people from my city just came home tonight the shooter was some twisted dude he had a couple different assault rifles my question is how the fuck did he get it passed the front desk with full surveillance luckily he took his own life im sure lots of people we're willing to help him after this


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If we went to dinner together we'd all be fighting for that one "Safe" chair.


even if it was a booth along the back wall we'd still have to rock/paper/scissors for aisle seat.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> He turned a ar15 to a fully and killed 59 people and some still in critical 2 people from my city just came home tonight the shooter was some twisted dude he had a couple different assault rifles my question is *how the fuck did he get it passed the front desk with full surveillance* luckily he took his own life im sure lots of people we're willing to help him after this


When I pay for a hotel room privacy is part of the deal. How many bags or trunks, as well as the contents, stored in the room is no business of the management or public.

If I want to set up 2 dozen fully automatic dilldoes that my business and no one else's.


----------



## indicoxy12 (Oct 3, 2017)

Lol how u find something like that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2017)

indicoxy12 said:


> He turned a ar15 to a fully and killed 59 people and some still in critical 2 people from my city just came home tonight the shooter was some twisted dude he had a couple different assault rifles my question is how the fuck did he get it passed the front desk with full surveillance luckily he took his own life im sure lots of people we're willing to help him after this


Now they're reporting he had 23 firearms.
In one (if not THE) city with the most cctv cameras in the world nobody noticed something strange? Just the ammo alone would be heavy AF.



BarnBuster said:


> even if it was a booth along the back wall we'd still have to rock/paper/scissors for aisle seat.


How about we arm wrestle?
RPS has too many choices (I always pick rock btw) Lol.


----------



## indicoxy12 (Oct 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now they're reporting he had 23 firearms.
> In one (if not THE) city with the most cctv cameras in the world nobody noticed something strange? Just the ammo alone would be heavy AF.
> 
> Same thing im saying he's by himself all that luggage
> ...


----------



## dstroy (Oct 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now they're reporting he had 23 firearms.
> In one (if not THE) city with the most cctv cameras in the world nobody noticed something strange? Just the ammo alone would be heavy AF


People go to vegas with the specific purpose of using automatic firearms, they are legal in Nevada and they are extremely commonplace there.

Nevada has some really relaxed gun laws. It's an open carry state. Virtually anyone can bring a gun almost anywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> People go to vegas with the specific purpose of using automatic firearms, they are legal in Nevada and they are extremely commonplace there.
> 
> Nevada has some really relaxed gun laws. It's an open carry state. Virtually anyone can bring a gun almost anywhere.


If I were paranoid I'd wonder if this will open the conversation about Nevada gun laws = bad, because guns...

If I were super paranoid I might be researching false flag.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If I were paranoid I'd wonder if this will open the conversation about Nevada gun laws = bad, because guns...
> 
> If I were super paranoid I might be researching false flag.


You know what's going to happen? The same thing that happens any time there's a tragedy like this. 

You called it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 3, 2017)

What’s up peeps. So I’m wondering if anyone here has gone on a cruise recently and if so what’s the security like? Airport style with dogs and scanners? I think you know where I’m going with this.. 5 days without smoke isn’t my idea of vacation..


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up peeps. So I’m wondering if anyone here has gone on a cruise recently and if so what’s the security like? Airport style with dogs and scanners? I think you know where I’m going with this.. 5 days without smoke isn’t my idea of vacation..


last cruise i went on was 10 years ago. they spread the luggage out in a gymnasium size room and had the dogs run up and down looking for fruit, plants and drugs, so...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> last cruise i went on was 10 years ago. they spread the luggage out in a gymnasium size room and had the dogs run up and down looking for fruit, plants and drugs, so...


That’s what I figured, something like that. I was thinking more on my person..


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2017)

If you need mass quantities call this guy.


You may be able to mule a joint or 2.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s what I figured, something like that. I was thinking more on my person..


have you been on any of the cruising (no homo) forums? i seem to remember they discussed taking pot on board and smoking while on ship.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> have you been on any of the cruising (no homo) forums? i seem to remember they discussed taking pot on board and smoking while on ship.


I have not, may be something to check out.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up peeps. So I’m wondering if anyone here has gone on a cruise recently and if so what’s the security like? Airport style with dogs and scanners? I think you know where I’m going with this.. 5 days without smoke isn’t my idea of vacation..


Where ya going?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2017)

Also crabs are really just sea spiders.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Where ya going?


Cozumel and Grand Cayman.. with mother in law, sister in law, brother in laws sister. Might wanna smoke.. 
and of course the little one..


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Cozumel and Grand Cayman.. with mother in law, sister in law, brother in laws sister. Might wanna smoke..
> and of course the little one..


If there's a beach involved at either of those 2 destinations it will find you. How do you feel about cartel weed though?


----------



## dux (Oct 3, 2017)

The F'ing national news just showed the rig the shooter used to make his AR shoot like an auto. get ready for another nut bag to utilize one....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Cozumel and Grand Cayman.. with mother in law, sister in law, brother in laws sister. Might wanna smoke..
> and of course the little one..


That big cruise boat thing is overrated.

charter an express cruiser and go island hopping.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Cozumel and Grand Cayman.. with mother in law, sister in law, brother in laws sister. Might wanna smoke..
> and of course the little one..


..and research the laws/regs about getting busted with pot on board ship. You may fall under jurisdiction of whatever country's territorial waters you're in and be put ashore in custody of their _policia_! Be a bitch to be put in a Mexican jail for a couple of joints.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ..and research the laws/regs about getting busted with pot on board ship. You may fall under jurisdiction of whatever country's territorial waters you're in and be put ashore in custody of their _policia_! Be a bitch to be put in a Mexican jail for a couple of joints.


Yeah, I’ll probably skip it.. smoke before we board and then go to drinking.. I’ve took it on a plane but I wasn’t with my family..


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah, I’ll probably skip it.. smoke before we board and then go to drinking.. I’ve took it on a plane but I wasn’t with my family..


When I got to cozumel their was a guy standing at the bottom of the bus steps trying to sell me weed and a cop standing behind him


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> When I got to cozumel their was a guy standing at the bottom of the bus steps trying to sell me weed and a cop standing behind him


So did you get some? Lol


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So did you get some? Lol


No I already had some on ship. But I figured if I purchased some I would be arrested and I could pay him and be back on board before departure lol. 

I remember seeing on the news that Mexico was going to legalize pot and coke for rec use , but I don't know if it happened .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2017)

The Mrs. and I went to Montego bay earlier in the year & a local hit me up as I was turning around from the customs desk. Bought some while sitting on the bus waiting to go to our resort. Lol
Walk around the shops & you smell it every where + peeps are always trying to sell you some.

Cool place.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> No I already had some on ship. But I figured if I purchased some I would be arrested and I could pay him and be back on board before departure lol.
> 
> I remember seeing on the news that Mexico was going to legalize pot and coke for rec use , but I don't know if it happened .


Coke for rec? Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

I got a new belt..


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Coke for rec? Lol


F'ing fake news, so disappointed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2017)

These fucking psychos almost always kill themselves after hurting others. Why not simply eat a bullet first and leave everyone else alone???


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah, I’ll probably skip it.. smoke before we board and then go to drinking.. I’ve took it on a plane but I wasn’t with my family..


I've never vacationed without bringing weed. Last cruise my gf took two quarter ounces - she put one in a ziplock with rubberbands around it tight, then put that in another ziplock with rubber bands around it, repeated the process one more time, then stuffed that into a full shampoo bottle. No issues. The shampoo even got into the first ziplock, but nothing beyond that. We could smell weed being smoked in different parts of the ship, so we obviously weren't the only ones...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never vacationed without bringing weed. Last cruise my gf took two quarter ounces - she put one in a ziplock with rubberbands around it tight, then put that in another ziplock with rubber bands around it, repeated the process one more time, then stuffed that into a full shampoo bottle. No issues. The shampoo even got into the first ziplock, but nothing beyond that. We could smell weed being smoked in different parts of the ship, so we obviously weren't the only ones...


Thanks Tyler!! I like that idea, was the shampoo in your carry on or checked luggage? This may be a vacation after all


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks Tyler!! I like that idea, was the shampoo in your carry on or checked luggage? This may be a vacation after all


Checked luggage


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2017)

What about making a tincture? Would that be easier to sneak on?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What about making a tincture? Would that be easier to sneak on?


That or oil for a vape pen in eye drop bottle.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That or oil for a vape pen in eye drop bottle.


My only concern would be dogs as previously mentioned. I've.never been on a cruise or even in an airport so Idk how it all works. I have however been pulled over and had dogs falsely identify so I'd probably be too freaked out to even try.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 4, 2017)

*Under the tongue is a good spot*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> These fucking psychos almost always kill themselves after hurting others. Why not simply eat a bullet first and leave everyone else alone???


+ Rep.
I've said this myself more than once.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks Tyler!! I like that idea, was the shampoo in your carry on or checked luggage? This may be a vacation after all


Gummy bears cut out of the foil, thrown in with similar candy bag if you can get them. I'd be satisfied with those for a few days.

Everybody has a snack on a trip.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just walk up to customs smoking a joint and tell them it's your religion. Finshaggy will walk you through the steps


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah I’ve never been on a vacation without weed either. (Except japan but I’ve told that story lol)

Sketchiest time was flying to Cabo San Lucas with my family when I was about 28. The night before I unstitched the very bottom of my boxers, packed weed in a ziplock then restitched the boxers lol. 

When we landed it was like in the 70s, or when a president gets off a plane. We were on the tarmac and had to walk down stairs, then across the tarmac straight to a security check. Fuck. 

Then I see the drug dogs. My heart goes into my throat. I walk by and a dog starts barking right at me. However, I was walking right next to my brother in law; who happens to be black with long dreadlocks. 

They grab him and I keep walking. Searched him and his bags and found nothing. 

Later at the hotel he’s complaining about how fucked up and racist it was and how they had NO reason to search him etc. 

I said, “well........ it could have been cuz of THIS” and pulled out a bag of weed I cut outta the boxers. 

Him: “fuck you asshole! Lemme hit that though.” 

We ran out quickly and I got very drunk and wandered the back alleys and barrios getting further and further from the hotel area as night fell. I got weed. But I got myself in some crazy shit too. 

But that’s another story. 

I’ll slink back to the land of turtle dix now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gummy bears cut out of the foil, thrown in with similar candy bag if you can get them. I'd be satisfied with those for a few days.
> 
> Everybody has a snack on a trip.


Yeah that would be ideal, but I don’t fuck with many people anymore so edibles, oil, all the fun stuff is non existent to me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2017)

Dogs are all riled up over the deer again.

 
Getting new phone tomorrow, supposed to have superior picture quality and zoom. Just in time for some fall shots.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2017)

Have not had sex in 9 months.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 4, 2017)

Pregnant?

If not Thailand, tickets are only $411.00 round trip from LAX in November


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah that would be ideal, but I don’t fuck with many people anymore so edibles, oil, all the fun stuff is non existent to me.


We departed from mobile , no check of any kind until we returned and then the only thing was they asked if we had anything to declare I said no and away we went, but of course I didn't bring any back with me. 

A friend of mine went to Jamaica and bought a sack and he wanted to bring it home but chickened out, when his plane landed their was a hurricane approaching and they rushed him though as fast as he could run , he is still crying about it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We departed from mobile , no check of any kind until we returned and then the only thing was they asked if we had anything to declare I said no and away we went, but of course I didn't bring any back with me.
> 
> A friend of mine went to Jamaica and bought a sack and he wanted to bring it home but chickened out, when his plane landed their was a hurricane approaching and they rushed him though as fast as he could run , he is still crying about it.


Lol, we are departing out of Tampa. Being my first I don’t know what to expect, I don’t think smoking in the room is a good idea? I’ll smoke anywhere, I’m a G like that.. but would rather not be detected.. is this going to be difficult?


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, we are departing out of Tampa. Being my first I don’t know what to expect, I don’t think smoking in the room is a good idea? I’ll smoke anywhere, I’m a G like that.. but would rather not be detected.. is this going to be difficult?


There were 4 or 5 decks and at the back of the boat late at night or very early in the morning, I could find at least one that was deserted. I would lien against the rail take several puffs and thump the roaches into the sea . The smoke would be carried away by the wind. 

The on duty staff was busy and the off duty was out of sight. Sometimes their would be people in the shadows but they were busy with each other ( boy girl stuff ) . And sometimes you could smell weed in the corridor so I know people was smoking in their cabins. 

Also the beaches were covered in drying turds , all bleached out from the sun. Just thought I would throw that in, just in case you were thinking of diving or letting the kids swim.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My only concern would be dogs as previously mentioned. I've.never been on a cruise or even in an airport so Idk how it all works. I have however been pulled over and had dogs falsely identify so I'd probably be too freaked out to even try.


Discretion (is always), the better part of valor! Good call


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We departed from mobile , no check of any kind until we returned and then the only thing was they asked if we had anything to declare I said no and away we went, but of course I didn't bring any back with me.
> 
> A friend of mine went to Jamaica and bought a sack and he wanted to bring it home but chickened out, when his plane landed their was a hurricane approaching and they rushed him though as fast as he could run , he is still crying about it.


I harvested all the seed I got while there & brought them back - haven't popped them yet but the parent weed was pretty good for being preggo.


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> Have not had sex in 9 months.


Are you bragging or moaning?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> Are you bragging or moaning?


Yes


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Pregnant?
> 
> If not Thailand, tickets are only $411.00 round trip from LAX in November


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I harvested all the seed I got while there & brought them back - haven't popped them yet but the parent weed was pretty good for being preggo.


Do you think it was a sativa ?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you think it was a sativa ?


Yeah, it was definitely Sativa - tried smoking some the first night on the balcony of our suite & couldn't sleep for like 2 hours.
Usually my stuff makes me drop right off when I'm ready.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, it was definitely Sativa - tried smoking some the first night on the balcony of our suite & couldn't sleep for like 2 hours.
> Usually my stuff makes me drop right off when I'm ready.


That's what I thought I like a pure sativa in the morning and though out the day. But I have been having trouble with stretch when trying to go it indoors, until last year when I started using a diy combo light I made with florescent and led bulbs. But it goes 12-14 weeks and foxtails , doesn't want to Amber up . So I run some hybrids in a side by side and harvest twice before this one is ready .


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I harvested all the seed I got while there & brought them back - haven't popped them yet but the parent weed was pretty good for being preggo.


My kid went to St. Lucia a few years ago and harvested some seed from a wild stand she came across while hiking. A nice landrace sativa and I've been playing with it


----------



## Karah (Oct 5, 2017)

One of my friends put a shrimp in his butt yesterday. And I've got pictures to prove it...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2017)

Karah said:


> One of my friends put a shrimp in his butt yesterday. And I've got pictures to prove it...


Bereft of any salient details, Karah. This is a science oriented website. Shrimp type: brown, white, pink? Tiger shrimp, rock shrimp, spotted prawn? Shell on or off? 35/40, 16/20 or U10? Details, kid


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2017)

Karah said:


> One of my friends put a shrimp in his butt yesterday. And I've got pictures to prove it...


Post 'em up. I could go for some shrimp-ass pics with my coffee. Here's a vid featuring some shrimp crotch to get things rolling...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Oct 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Post 'em up. I could go for some shrimp-ass pics with my coffee. Here's a vid featuring some shrimp crotch to get things rolling...


I never laughed so hard in my life. I was crying. It took very little convincing.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4021995
> I never laughed so hard in my life. I was crying. It took very little convincing.


Add some cock- tail sauce and .......


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 5, 2017)

That's not even alive....


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's not even alive....


Maybe it just got home from the gym.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4021995
> I never laughed so hard in my life. I was crying. It took very little convincing.


I'd hit it...


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

Fresh humidor hygrometers and grill trays. Guess what I'm doing later.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4023030
> Fresh humidor hygrometers and grill trays. Guess what I'm doing later.


Love those caliber IV hygrometers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Love those caliber IV hygrometers.


Wish I could figure out how to clean the old ones. Still work but heavily coated after a few years. Scared to use alcohol on them.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wish I could figure out how to clean the old ones. Still work but heavily coated after a few years. Scared to use alcohol on them.


oh yeah, the case pops right apart. I assume you got tomato all over them?

All you need is a #00 philips. 4 screws on the outside of the case. 5 screws on the inside of the case all holding the pcb to the front half. There are two snaps where the battery goes in, the male part of the snap is on the front half of the case.

Pics included


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We departed from mobile , no check of any kind until we returned and then the only thing was they asked if we had anything to declare I said no and away we went, but of course I didn't bring any back with me.
> 
> A friend of mine went to Jamaica and bought a sack and he wanted to bring it home but chickened out, when his plane landed their was a hurricane approaching and they rushed him though as fast as he could run , he is still crying about it.


LOL the asshole caused a hurricane! If he'd brought weed there would have been no weather and they would have strip searched everyone


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 7, 2017)

Who’s hungry?


----------



## dstroy (Oct 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Who’s hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023109


Fuckin nice.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2017)

This little dude has so much soul for being so young, really amazing...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Who’s hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023109


Damn, I'm just having burgers.
 
After an hour long wild goose chase looking for cheesecloth. None at Giant Eagle, K Mart or Dollar Store.
Did you know young girls don't even know what cheesecloth fucking is?

" cheese what?"

really?

Ordered from Amazon, here next Tuesday. Cannabutter project can wait till then.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Damn, I'm just having burgers.
> View attachment 4023120
> After an hour long wild goose chase looking for cheesecloth. None at Giant Eagle, K Mart or Dollar Store.
> Did you know young girls don't even know what cheesecloth fucking is?
> ...


I just had a burger at the sierra nevada brewery/restaurant the other day. The two go great together don’t they!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just had a burger at the sierra nevada brewery/restaurant the other day. The two go great together don’t they!


goddamn right they do .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

@Aeroknow 

were they giving away free glasses?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> were they giving away free glasses?
> 
> View attachment 4023137


No but i got shit loads of them anyways  

It’s what purses are for.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 7, 2017)

I almost got Sierra Nevada today, but ended up with Shiner Wicked Ram IPA


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4023143


Well, we see what top shelf is in there.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Damn, I'm just having burgers.
> View attachment 4023120
> After an hour long wild goose chase looking for cheesecloth. None at Giant Eagle, K Mart or Dollar Store.
> Did you know young girls don't even know what cheesecloth fucking is?
> ...


Use to get mine at Trader Horn. RIP. Lowes has them.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> My kid went to St. Lucia a few years ago and harvested some seed from a wild stand she came across while hiking. A nice landrace sativa and I've been playing with it


I've been there! Beautiful island. Poor. Very very very poor. We stopped and picked our tour guide up from his house. It was missing some walls.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 8, 2017)

Thunderfuck is coming along. Shit takes forever to finish. Good thing I've got the greenhouse.


----------



## Abe Superbro (Oct 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the asshole caused a hurricane! If he'd brought weed there would have been no weather and they would have strip searched everyone


Get out of my head!!!

Craving worm.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2017)

Abe Superbro said:


> Get out of my head!!!
> 
> Craving worm.


I see they have adjusted your meds! It appears to be a very nice melange and the spice must flow.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I see they have adjusted your meds! *It appears to be a very nice melange and the spice must flow*.......


Nice. Praise Shai-Hulud


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2017)

I hope all our NorCal friends are staying safe, this fire is fucked up and nothing is worth delaying evac 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/11/us/california-fires-updates/index.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> After an hour long wild goose chase looking for cheesecloth. .


FYI, usually fabric/sewing stores like JoAnn Fabrics have this, or used to.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> FYI, usually fabric/sewing stores like JoAnn Fabrics have this, or used to.


Yeah. After I ordered it I found that out. Got $25 worth now, good for a while I would hope.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2017)

If you're making butter with the cheese cloth you might try one of these - it's my best friend for that evolution.



It's called a potato ricer & does a bang up job squeezing that hot AF trim/butter without burning your hands.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 11, 2017)

After seeing the subject matter of this story, coupled with the name of the woman making the complaint, I was thinking the reporter may have been punked:

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.10news.com/2371714555/woman-says-dog-poisoned-with-hallucinogen-at-fiesta-islanda.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you're making butter with the cheese cloth you might try one of these - it's my best friend for that evolution.
> 
> View attachment 4025210
> 
> It's called a potato ricer & does a bang up job squeezing that hot AF trim/butter without burning your hands.


Holy shit fuck! I have one of those and completely forgot about it.

Tried to ruin my hands instead. Arthritis worse today from stupid squeezing for 20 minutes.

Leave it to me to choose the most labor intensive way to do things.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy shit fuck! I have one of those and completely forgot about it.
> 
> Tried to ruin my hands instead. Arthritis worse today from stupid squeezing for 20 minutes.
> 
> Leave it to me to choose the most labor intensive way to do things.


When you're using it make sure you don't go all superman on it right away as the hinged "pusher plate" can get cocked causing a high speed jet of butter/trim goop to spew out at you.

I had to clean the ceiling when I figured this one out.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When you're using it make sure you don't go all superman on it right away as the hinged "pusher plate" can get cocked causing a high speed jet of butter/trim goop to spew out at you.
> 
> I had to clean the ceiling when I figured this one out.


How to cook drugs the safe way lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When you're using it make sure you don't go all superman on it right away as the hinged "pusher plate" can get cocked causing a high speed jet of butter/trim goop to spew out at you.
> 
> I had to clean the ceiling when I figured this one out.


I still managed to get tiny drops on my glasses just squeezing it, Lol.

I'll try not to be so anxious next time .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> How to cook drugs the safe way lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4025344 View attachment 4025346


Please tell me this is a joke/troll post.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Please tell me this is a joke/troll post.


Doubt it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Please tell me this is a joke/troll post.


Of course its from me isnt it? I do it for the lolz.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Of course its from me isnt it? I do it for the lolz.
> View attachment 4025356


If that’s the case then stick that funnel in your bung and post a pic of that.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> If that’s the case then stick that funnel in your bung and post a pic of that.


Lolz


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4025344 View attachment 4025346


Damn you talk about getting your shit in order and now this? I'm going to go back to ignoring you.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4025344 View attachment 4025346


Well now, that explains a bit of the back history.
Good luck with it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's called a potato ricer & does a bang up job squeezing that hot AF trim/butter without burning your hands.


an aside: growing up it seems we had mashed potato's at just about every Midwestern meal. Mom used this contraption (called a food mill) to make them. Won't work for trim, but if you are an afficienado of perfect MP's, this is the cat's ass, especially if you make a lot of them. Get the Foley brand with a solid handle. A "lasts a lifetime" appliance.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2017)

Flat tire at midnight on the side of busy highway...shit!


Tire iron had the wrong size socket...fuck!

Call for socket set and brother drives out 20 minutes I bring it...sweet!

Socket set doesn't have a deep enough socket to get into the recess of the rim where the lug nut is hiding...damnit!

Jam socket on to breaker bar HALF WAY and manage to slip it on the lungut...relief!

Socket won't budge. Thing is locked on...stomp my feet for 5 minutes...grrr!

Borrow pipe from 24 hour security guard patrolling a construction site, use it for leverage and break the lug nut free...thank you!

Spare tire doesn't line up with the bolts on my rotor...really?

Find second hidden spare tire under the first...um okay?

Put spare tire on, drive 200 feet, spare tire pops...fuck my life!

Call AAA, get towed, post on RIU...relief.

Five dabs later...my toe hurts, I'm gonna eat two corn dogs and a pint of Cherry Garcia...life could be worse.


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Flat tire at midnight on the side of busy highway...shit!
> 
> 
> Tire iron had the wrong size socket...fuck!
> ...


Are we related? Maybe maybe not but we have similar luck.

Glad yo made it home.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2017)

I just dunk my butter trimmings in a cheesecloth into a separate pan of hot water to get the remaining butter out. Then add that back with butter. Works quite well


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well now, that explains a bit of the back history.
> Good luck with it.


Lol you guys think im cooking meth or something? Nobody seems to bother to ask what it is im doing there lol. You guys realize im from the nexus right? Long time member. Dmt-nexus.me check out the harmala subsection, 100% legal in my country, and safe.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

Making some elf spice.

The spice extends life. The spice expands consciousness. The spice is vital to space travel.
He who controls the spice, controls the universe!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Making some elf spice.
> 
> The spice extends life. The spice expands consciousness. The spice is vital to space travel.
> He who controls the spice, controls the universe!


Not that time lol but yes spice is the key to the matrix


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2017)

Pink and white, or gray and teal? 

 

http://www.thisisinsider.com/what-color-are-the-shoes-pink-white-teal-gray-2017-10


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

I've done a few harmaline extractions. I like to separate it a bit further. 
A good dose is quite the magical experience.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Making some elf spice.
> 
> The spice extends life. The spice expands consciousness. The spice is vital to space travel.
> He who controls the spice, controls the universe!


Melange anyone?


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Pink and white, or gray and teal?
> 
> View attachment 4025592
> 
> http://www.thisisinsider.com/what-color-are-the-shoes-pink-white-teal-gray-2017-10


I see gray and teal, wife sees white and pink.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> I see gray and teal, wife sees white and pink.


I too see gray and teal. Hub says he sees white and pink! Obviously he's wrong.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I too see gray and teal. Hub says he sees white and pink! Obviously he's wrong.


Lol, of course he is, he's a guy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> I see gray and teal, wife sees white and pink.


I see grey and teal..


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I too see gray and teal. Hub says he sees white and pink! Obviously he's wrong.


Obviously


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Making some elf spice.
> 
> The spice extends life. The spice expands consciousness. The spice is vital to space travel.
> He who controls the spice, controls the universe!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> I've done a few harmaline extractions. I like to separate it a bit further.
> A good dose is quite the magical experience.


I like the caapi mix of Harmine and THH in it. i find harmaline feels a bit toxic.


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Pink and white, or gray and teal?
> 
> View attachment 4025592
> 
> http://www.thisisinsider.com/what-color-are-the-shoes-pink-white-teal-gray-2017-10


Mr. and Mrs. lokie see pink and white.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

Have you done the vinegar separation yet? It is not so rough on the stomach.
I keep getting freaked out by the weird thumb and skin tone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm literally going cross eyed looking through 100's of cookie recipes.

Was targeting something that uses 1 lb. of butter, runs around 300° and yields around 50 cookies.

I guess I'll have to make some adjustments.


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm literally going cross eyed looking through 100's of cookie recipes.
> 
> Was targeting something that uses 1 lb. of butter, runs around 300° and yields around 50 cookies.
> 
> I guess I'll have to make some adjustments.


Ginger snaps are my favorite with cannabutter.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Ginger snaps are my favorite with cannabutter.


Rainy day and all my work was outside this week.

I will have to make a decision soon. The weekend is coming!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Pink and white, or gray and teal?
> 
> View attachment 4025592
> 
> http://www.thisisinsider.com/what-color-are-the-shoes-pink-white-teal-gray-2017-10


Gray and teal. My worker sees pink and white. Wtf?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm literally going cross eyed looking through 100's of cookie recipes.
> 
> Was targeting something that uses 1 lb. of butter, runs around 300° and yields around 50 cookies.
> 
> I guess I'll have to make some adjustments.


Nestle Toll House cookies

4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons salt
1 lb butter (softened)
1 1/2 Cups packed brown sugar
1 1/2 Cups granulated sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
4 large eggs
4 cups chocolate chips

I'd bake them at 325 for 11 minutes (check on browness and continue until it's where you want, or lower temp to 300 and see where you are in 11 minutes), the smaller the cookie the less time it will take. You should have it dialed in by the first or second batch.

I use a cookie portioner for consistency (I think you can get them at Bed Bath and Beyond and Smart & Final) if you have anything like that close:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000CDVD2/ref=twister_B0001598EI?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nestle Toll House cookies
> 
> 4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 2 teaspoons baking soda
> ...


I think those are the ones I make but I could swear a little chopped walnuts were in that recipe too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I think those are the ones I make but I could swear a little chopped walnuts were in that recipe too.


LOL the original recipe (on the back of the Nestle semi-sweet morsels) calls for 1 cup of nuts and doubled that would be 2 cups but I hate nuts in my chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the original recipe (on the back of the Nestle semi-sweet morsels) calls for 1 cup of nuts and doubled that would be 2 cups but I hate nuts in my chocolate chip cookies.


I usually do too but the walnuts chopped fine enough give it a real good kick without the crunchiness of whole nuts. But that's just me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nestle Toll House cookies
> 
> 4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 2 teaspoons baking soda
> ...


Looks like a winner. I could have sworn I looked at a dozen recipes for those calling for 1 or 1 1/2 sticks of butter.

I was about to use a calculator to get to 1 lb.of butter.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I usually do too but the walnuts chopped fine enough give it a real good kick without the crunchiness of whole nuts. But that's just me.


Oh this was one I did to myself. I was in first or second grade and a friend brought in entire bags of walnuts one Christmas for all of us. I ate the entire bag and got very sick. After that I could never eat walnuts. My mom put them in all her holiday stuff and my dad and I would have to shell them for her. It was pure torture. Plus I'd have to pick out the walnuts from the carrot cake, fudge, cookies et cetera, blech LOL nothing like behavior modification via aversive stimulus


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

Confidence is high, I'm pulling that out of the fridge for a few hours.

why were my grandmas both able to make cookies without ever looking at a recipe ever?


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2017)

Imo it helps to cook on parchment paper, less chance of burning the cookies and losing potency. Real easy cleanup too.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Imo it helps to cook on parchment paper, less chance of burning the cookies and losing potency. Real easy cleanup too.


I bought one of those cookie pans with the air gap. Worth every penny.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Imo it helps to cook on parchment paper, less chance of burning the cookies and losing potency. Real easy cleanup too.


^^^^^^
This lol! I love parchment paper and you roll it up and drop in a cake decorating tip and off you go. So many great uses. Do not confuse it with wax paper LOL (@cannabineer)


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

I keep fucking forgetting to buy parchment paper, got My wife's old straightener fixed and all last night.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Pink and white, or gray and teal?
> 
> View attachment 4025592
> 
> http://www.thisisinsider.com/what-color-are-the-shoes-pink-white-teal-gray-2017-10


Grey and teal. Those shoes are stupidly ugly


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Grey and teal. Those shoes are stupidly ugly


I'm not rushing out to buy a pair no matter what color they are. But they're blue and teal in that pic. Even if they aren't IRL.

I'm going out to get some fresh baking soda. I only need a tiny bit.

If someone has a few ounces of coke and wants the rest of the box for a binge weekend, feel free.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

This story makes me sick to my stomach. Give me 5 minutes alone with the piece of shit “dad” and I’ll have him talking.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/story/757575001/

But when I was done with him he probably wouldn’t be able to talk.

Poor little girl


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

That story is fishier than a whore's panties. 
I'm not a violent guy, and my heart won't like me fighting. But I'd hold the fucker down for you.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm not rushing out to buy a pair no matter what color they are. But they're blue and teal in that pic. Even if they aren't IRL.
> 
> I'm going out to get some fresh baking soda. I only need a tiny bit.
> 
> If someone has a few ounces of coke and wants the rest of the box for a binge weekend, feel free.


I miss snorting cut the shit I get now just makes me throw up a little and my back sweaty its too pure.. That's what I connect coke with now ha fuck. This feels like an sf post sooo kitties and lurvs

Can't the express cook that shit to hard if he was around and not dead or whatever


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

Guess wads of cash & body armor only goes so far.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> This story makes me sick to my stomach. Give me 5 minutes alone with the piece of shit “dad” and I’ll have him talking.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/story/757575001/
> 
> ...



Having a daughter made me a pussy. Before I'd read that and think "gee that guys an idiot.". Now I'm reading that crying thinking how the side of that guys head would look as the bullet exits.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Having a daughter made me a pussy. Before I'd read that and think "gee that guys an idiot.". Now I'm reading that crying thinking how the side of that guys head would look as the bullet exits.


Exactly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Having a daughter made me a pussy. Before I'd read that and think "gee that guys an idiot.". Now I'm reading that crying thinking how the side of that guys head would look as the bullet exits.


Remember, if you watch it from that angle you tend to get goop on your face.
Watching entry from a slight distance is better.

You're welcome.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2017)

So, the point was to *terrorize* the little girl into drinking the milk? That's not punishment, that's terror and we all know it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 12, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Gray and teal. My worker sees pink and white. Wtf?


I was just showing this to my gf and I see pink and white now. That's fucking weird.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I was just showing this to my gf and I see pink and white now. That's fucking weird.


Maybe in an hour I'll see pink and white.

Still teal and gray right now.

  
I ate a piece of this one.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

I saw pink and white. Your guys are tripping. 

But earlier all I saw was red! Good thing I had a few beers and calmed down. 

Sorry y’all, that story really got to me.


----------



## dux (Oct 12, 2017)

ANC said:


>


I have a dog I would love to see the kitty try that on


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

dux said:


> I have a dog I would love to see the kitty try that on


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe in an hour I'll see pink and white.
> 
> Still teal and gray right now.
> 
> ...


Please report back on your progress. But right now how is the cookie taste? I would have given them 1 more minute, what do you think? HELLO, is this on, can you think???? LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Please report back on your progress. But right now how is the cookie taste? I would have given them 1 more minute, what do you think? HELLO, is this on, can you think???? LOL


Who cares? Give me one lol


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who cares? Give me one lol


Hey.. guesssss what? 

Eagles 5-1
CowPeople 2-3 (and maybe down one of their best players)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Hey.. guesssss what?
> 
> Eagles 5-1
> CowPeople 2-3 (and maybe down one of their best players)


Still not gonna get a ring bruh

 

How bout dat?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Still not gonna get a ring bruh
> 
> View attachment 4025990
> 
> How bout dat?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4025991






Wait and see


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wait and see


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

dux said:


> I have a dog I would love to see the kitty try that on


He'd probably be startled A/F after the first couple of whacks but when he opens that bucket full of teeth, I would stand back.

 

But he's really just a big baby that loves his red piggy.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah, cats can be intimidating, we used to have an old ginger, he would walk from the door to the road to beat up on passing dogs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yeah, cats can be intimidating, we used to have an old ginger, he would walk from the door to the road to beat up on passing dogs.


This boy is less than a year & a half old (still a kid) and has chased off two brown bears, one of which was a pretty good sized Sow of 5 or 600 lbs.
He is fearless & loves his daddy almost as much as his piggy.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

For our Australian friends here.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He'd probably be startled A/F after the first couple of whacks but when he opens that bucket full of teeth, I would stand back.
> 
> View attachment 4025999
> 
> But he's really just a big baby that loves his red piggy.


What a handsome boy. U must be a proud papa. Hope u spoil him rotten.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2017)

California heroes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yeah, cats can be intimidating, we used to have an old ginger, he would walk from the door to the road to beat up on passing dogs.


Here's the confused 3 year old pausing during retreat.
I'm pretty sure he had never seen, much less heard a dog before.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He'd probably be startled A/F after the first couple of whacks but when he opens that bucket full of teeth, I would stand back.
> 
> View attachment 4025999
> 
> But he's really just a big baby that loves his red piggy.


He's so big I could see him getting startled, gasping and accidentally inhaling that cat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He's so big I could see him getting startled, gasping and accidentally inhaling that cat.


A buck 72 his last visit to the vet.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A buck 72 his last visit to the vet.


Why do I visualize a cat-shaped phlegm stain on the vet room's far wall?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 13, 2017)

Still only half cloudy on the Thunderfuck. Already harvested the thc bomb that was in the greenhouse with it. Thinking 2 more weeks min.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Why do I visualize a cat-shaped phlegm stain on the vet room's far wall?


LOL hairball


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Please report back on your progress. But right now how is the cookie taste? I would have given them 1 more minute, what do you think? HELLO, is this on, can you think???? LOL


Yeah, that was the first batch. Tweaked the times and temp. a little. The wife broke the one I ate checking it out and telling me leave them in another minute.

I think I OD'd on one cookie, shouldn't have ate the other half. Trippy feeling for a couple hours, Definitely have to cut those bad boys in half. 

Still a little spacey, going to have to ride around on the tractor and try to come alive over here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, that was the first batch. Tweaked the times and temp. a little. The wife broke the one I ate checking it out and telling me leave them in another minute.
> 
> I think I OD'd on one cookie, shouldn't have ate the other half. Trippy feeling for a couple hours, Definitely have to cut those bad boys in half.
> 
> Still a little spacey, going to have to ride around on the tractor and try to come alive over here.


My first experience with cookies went like this.

Noon on Sunday they cool down so I start experimenting.
First one went down easy.
After 20 minutes nothing so I ate another.
After 40 minutes nothing so I ate yet another.
After an hour I'm getting a decent buzz but feel as if it's at it's plateau so I eat a fourth.

At noon on Monday I was still blasted & weak in the knees.

Lesson learned - creeper is an understatement!


----------



## dux (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A buck 72 his last visit to the vet.


Damn...
Brown bear or your dog leave a bigger"pile"?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

dux said:


> Damn...
> Brown bear or your dog leave a bigger"pile"?


The bears still have it in that department thank goodness.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2017)

see the 3 baby racoons my dogs just scared up the maple tree?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> What a handsome boy. U must be a proud papa. Hope u spoil him rotten.


I'm on the job boss.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2017)

This was the 1st day in years I didn't smoke or drink anything.

Damn cookie really fucked me up last night. Wow.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> This was the 1st day in years I didn't smoke or drink anything.
> 
> Damn cookie really fucked me up last night. Wow.


I was in a lot of pain and took an edible prior to having to lay in the dental chair. Suffice to say worst trip to the dentist ever!


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> This was the 1st day in years I didn't smoke or drink anything.
> 
> Damn cookie really fucked me up last night. Wow.


I don't do edibles, period.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2017)

The funny thing is we've been getting gummy bears out of Michigan. The wife and I always split one.

Last couple times she implied maybe we should do a whole one and I felt the same way, but we can only get 1 or 2 at a time.

So I decided I'll make cannabutter and make our own edibles.

Except that they turned out way, waaaay more potent than those dispensary gummies. As soon as I zero in what we like, they'll be great.
Probably do a 1/4 of one tonight .


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2017)

At a wedding and I’m starving, no idea what’s in these but, I’ll eat it


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2017)

You'll be fine, good odds that at least one of the six has decent shit (even if was a vegan wedding)


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You'll be fine, good odds that at least one of the six has decent shit (even if was a vegan wedding)


Coolest wedding I’ve been to, drinking is encouraged..lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Coolest wedding I’ve been to, drinking is encouraged..lol


Best friends wedding last year. Got super drunk and tried to play with an emu.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Best friends wedding last year. Got super drunk and tried to play with an emu.


That had to of been the best wedding ever


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2017)

Number 5 crown n coke, abosolute n tonic..


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That had to of been the best wedding ever


in 2015, i went to two half million dollar weddings. one above the manhattan skyline, the other in a private long island country club.

just saying.


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

I didn't even miss work the day of mine.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That had to of been the best wedding ever


I definitely had a good time.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Number 5 crown n coke, abosolute n tonic..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026865


I'll take 64oz of that.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 14, 2017)

@lahadaextranjera what's up girl? What's going on over there? Are you in danger? I really hope not. But if you are you know you can come stay with me over here. We'll figure out visas later. Just come over be like oh it's cool I know neo he invited me. And they'll be all like cool welcome LaHottie. Then we can just tell my wife that you're my long lost cousin or something. It's cool I got a plan.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Best friends wedding last year. Got super drunk and tried to play with an emu.


Careful, those things can kick your ass.
Drunk or not (you not them cause I don't know if Emu's drink).


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful, those things can kick your ass.
> Drunk or not (you not them cause I don't know if Emu's drink).


(they do. weird memory.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> (they do. weird memory.)


Your dreams are much better than mine my friend.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 15, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful, those things can kick your ass.
> Drunk or not (you not them cause I don't know if Emu's drink).


He ate popcorn from my hand. Bout took a finger with it.


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2017)

That bites.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 15, 2017)

ANC said:


> That bites.


well I can't unsee that.

Here you go:


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2017)

What you did there, I saw it.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 15, 2017)

ANC said:


> What you did there, I saw it.


lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 15, 2017)

ANC said:


> Have you done the vinegar separation yet? It is not so rough on the stomach.
> I keep getting freaked out by the weird thumb and skin tone.


You mean seperation by carefull control of ph? Na.


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2017)

I may have uploaded a TEK for that on here. do an advanced search using my name and harmala or harmaline and maybe rue.
I'm almost sure something should pop up. If you find it just tag me and I can re-upload the images which are probably gone.

I;m having too much fun playing War Thunder now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

@tyler.durden 
Do you play the triangle also?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @tyler.durden
> Do you play the triangle also?


Best commercial ever


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @tyler.durden
> Do you play the triangle also?


I don't, but for an extra fee we will play a fat dude...


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 16, 2017)

Dammit I missed it.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Dammit I missed it.
> View attachment 4027596


Well shit..... your just going to have to start over now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first experience with cookies went like this.
> 
> Noon on Sunday they cool down so I start experimenting.
> First one went down easy.
> ...


Edibles kick in sooner if you chase em with a warm beverage.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2017)

I wish I had known that on cookie # one.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 16, 2017)

Colts on Monday night!! With a win we go from worst to first in our division.. lol

Go COLTS!!


----------



## dstroy (Oct 16, 2017)

lol

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/bizarre-dollar12-million-fajitas-theft-scheme-leads-to-arrest/ar-AAtw2WY?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2017)

What's your favorite chapstick flavor? 
I like cake batter.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/ChapStick-Skin-Protectant-Lip-Balm-Cake-Batter-0-15-oz-3-pk/41157794?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227028711538&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=48184919552&wl4=pla-96624397232&wl5=9033391&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=41157794&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Colts on Monday night!! With a win we go from worst to first in our division.. lol
> 
> Go COLTS!!


Sorry bro...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2017)

so i shuttered my grow in preparation for the baby and went back to work again. i am going back tomorrow and chanice is freaking out now with the prospect of taking care of the baby all by herself. wants me to start growing again and stay at home.

fuckin' women amirite?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so i shuttered my grow in preparation for the baby and went back to work again. i am going back tomorrow and chanice is freaking out now with the prospect of taking care of the baby all by herself. wants me to start growing again and stay at home.
> 
> fuckin' women amirite?


Guess she hates the green split pea butter alot


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2017)

Google is going hard today!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2017)

dstroy said:


> lol
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/bizarre-dollar12-million-fajitas-theft-scheme-leads-to-arrest/ar-AAtw2WY?OCID=ansmsnnews11


Hell, dudes got to eat. He's enterprising ala Milo Minderbinder


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> @lahadaextranjera what's up girl? What's going on over there? Are you in danger? I really hope not. But if you are you know you can come stay with me over here. We'll figure out visas later. Just come over be like oh it's cool I know neo he invited me. And they'll be all like cool welcome LaHottie. Then we can just tell my wife that you're my long lost cousin or something. It's cool I got a plan.


Neo, that is so sweet of you! Thank you but are you sure? It's really dangerous over here and I've been hiding for weeks now.. first we had the terrorist attack and I missed that by 2 miles, then they found and demolished the terrorist 15 Mins from my house.. 

Then all the Catalans started getting excited about their Independence and had the referendum and the Policía Naciónal came up here to give us a beating.. 

So please book a flight asap and I'll be hiding in the airport car park waiting for you.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 17, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Neo, that is so sweet of you! Thank you but are you sure? It's really dangerous over here and I've been hiding for weeks now.. first we had the terrorist attack and I missed that by 2 miles, then they found and demolished the terrorist 15 Mins from my house..
> 
> Then all the Catalans started getting excited about their Independence and had the referendum and the Policía Naciónal came up here to give us a beating..
> 
> So please book a flight asap and I'll be hiding in the airport car park waiting for you.


Oh dear god. In case I never get the chance to say it… I love you. Please be safe. I will pray to multiple gods for you.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Oh dear god. In case I never get the chance to say it… I love you. Please be safe. I will pray to multiple gods for you.


Well there is an alternative that's been playing on my mind..

I come and hide in Cali for a bit. One of my mates from here is arriving there this week.. 

We want that gelato 33 so bad that he's gone to take a look! Lol 

Can you pick me up from the airport please?


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2017)

Wife and daughter are at dance class. Came home to a feast waiting for me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Wife and daughter are at dance class. Came home to a feast waiting for me.
> 
> View attachment 4029321


I was at Schnur's Country Farm Market today. All I need now is some potato salad, a tray of olives from the salad bar and a 6 pack from Giant Eagle.

Feast to follow later.

Wife's out of town for a few days at a convention. I asked a couple old girl friends if they wanted to come over for a nude cookie party. They giggly declined but said they'd take a cookie.

I feel so used sometimes .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2017)

Feast time.

One mix and match 6 pack from GE
 
One olive tray from salad bar
 
Sweet Vidalia onion burgers from the farm market.
Not bad for a late dinner.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd eat that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2017)

I really liked that Leffe Belgian Ale.

I will be buying more!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2017)

Love me some garlic stuffed satellite dishes too


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


Damn beat me to it!


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh, well. I guess we'll have to wait another 100 years or so. It was fun while it lasted...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, well. I guess we'll have to wait another 100 years or so. It was fun while it lasted...


29 losers every season. Heart breaking sport. 
 
Spring training will be here before you know it, you're just a couple free agents away from advancing to a 7th game.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2017)

ANC said:


>


 That's one of the creepiest food items I've ever seen. I like it. I'd eat that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2017)

Snack

 
Bacon cheddar meat sticks, smoked Swiss jammed into hot pickled olives, chips and a Torpedo. Nothing too elaborate.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2017)

Pulled this from another thread, what do you guys think? 45% thc? $200ea. Dafuq.. 

https://cannabisnow.com/worlds-most-expensive-strain/


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Pulled this from another thread, what do you guys think? 45% thc? $200ea. Dafuq..
> 
> https://cannabisnow.com/worlds-most-expensive-strain/


A Yugo still gets me there.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Snack
> 
> View attachment 4030000
> Bacon cheddar meat sticks, smoked Swiss jammed into hot pickled olives, chips and a Torpedo. Nothing too elaborate.


Two things I won't put in my mouth are olives and dick.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Snack
> 
> View attachment 4030000
> Bacon cheddar meat sticks, smoked Swiss jammed into hot pickled olives, chips and a Torpedo. Nothing too elaborate.


If you like Torpedo, I bet you'd dig Pyramid Outburst IPA. Tastes kind of fruity and has more kick @ 8.5%


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> Two things I won't put in my mouth are olives and dick.


I put olives in my bum too I feel ya


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> Two things I won't put in my mouth are olives and dick.


i hate olives too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> Two things I won't put in my mouth are olives and dick.


Olives are great, they all aren't those vinegar soaked horrors. Never tried dick, so I dunno.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Olives are great, they all aren't those vinegar soaked horrors. Never tried dick, so I dunno.


Can't knock it till you dock it


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm going to try a Braii tomorrow afternoon with Moose cooked over Alder (closest I could come to Camel wood)
Any recommendations?


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2017)

Black wattle should be common over there. Is alder smoke safe?
Its not that hard. You light the fire, clean the grill over the fire when the wood is burning well.
Wait till the fire dies and you only have the glowing coals left, put meat on the grill, turn regularly.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm going to try a Braii tomorrow afternoon with Moose cooked over Alder (closest I could come to Camel wood)
> Any recommendations?


Is it greasy?
Gloves?


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2017)

Your fingers will be covered in grease as you eat it with your hands.
But the grease and fat that is release actually fall on the coals so it loses a bit of fat, compared to frying in a pan. I like putting a bit of Worcestershire sauce on before spicing it, it gives nice colour and taste and prevents shit drying out. catch all the runoff and drizzle it on the bits that dry out and char as it braais.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 23, 2017)

ANC said:


>


That's soo funny. Admittedly I didn't even see the cat at first.


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm going to try a Braii tomorrow afternoon with Moose cooked over Alder (closest I could come to Camel wood)
> Any recommendations?


I'd love to see some pics


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Black wattle should be common over there. Is alder smoke safe?
> Its not that hard. You light the fire, clean the grill over the fire when the wood is burning well.
> Wait till the fire dies and you only have the glowing coals left, put meat on the grill, turn regularly.


I was checking up on Black wattle (Acacia mearnii): Native to Austalia,highly invasive, naturalized all over the world. Apparently there is some growing wild in Calif, looks to be close to the Mariposa-Fish Camp-Oakhurst area in the Sierra foothills:

Worldwide distribution:

http://www.cabi.org/isc/datasheet/2326#toDistributionMaps <------interactive map

Interesting wood
Edit: also some in Kansas around Lebanon-US 281


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, it is common worldwide as the tannin from the gum was used to tan leather.
I'll load some pics tomorrow (your this evening), meds are kicking in, I;m off to sleep.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'd love to get some African purple heart wood to make some shelves here.

Perfect color for the paneling and paint. That wood is fucking gorgeous.

I may splurge and order some.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd love to get some African purple heart wood to make some shelves here.
> 
> Perfect color for the paneling and paint. That wood is fucking gorgeous.
> 
> I may splurge and order some.


We will not discuss how many board feed of purple heart I have in the garage. I'd like to build a loom out of it with walnut and hard maple trim. So I bought extra, a LOT extra. You know how some women hoard shoes. You should see my wood collection, hubby has no f'n clue.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We will not discuss how many board feed of purple heart I have in the garage. I'd like to build a loom out of it with walnut and hard maple trim. So I bought extra, a LOT extra. You know how some women hoard shoes. You should see my wood collection, hubby has no f'n clue.


My kind of girl .


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We will not discuss how many board feed of purple heart I have in the garage. I'd like to build a loom out of it with walnut and hard maple trim. So I bought extra, a LOT extra. You know how some women hoard shoes. You should see my wood collection, hubby has no f'n clue.


Now, if you'd get off your ass and start practicing on pine/fir with your bandsaw


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Now, if you'd get off your ass and start practicing on pine/fir with your bandsaw


And watch your fingers! Too many friends are missing a piece of one. 

Power tools are VERY unforgiving!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Now, if you'd get off your ass and start practicing on pine/fir with your bandsaw


OMG Brilliant now I have the perfect excuse for visiting Bonhoffs (https://bohnhofflumber.com/pages/lumber), thanks! I love that place. 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> And watch your fingers! Too many friends are missing a piece of one.
> 
> Power tools are VERY unforgiving!


This is why I never learned to use power tools. My father was constantly on me about how dangerous and unforgiving they are. I then went to work and worked with far more powerful pneumatic tools, made to rip through skull and spine like butter. I never had the heart to tell my dad what I actually did at work.

Trust me I respect what these tools are capable of. I just wish I was close enough so someone could show me how to set them up. I'm good with my Unisaw, drill press, router and lathe, but my jointer and bandsaw I have not gotten dialed in and could really use help.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm watching the ESPN 2 pregame Spanish feed. Because I like that girl in the middle. 
Me gustaría comer eso .


----------



## v.s one (Oct 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> This story makes me sick to my stomach. Give me 5 minutes alone with the piece of shit “dad” and I’ll have him talking.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/story/757575001/
> 
> ...


Fucking sad man they found her dead. I hope he gets fucked up in the joint.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2017)

My heart sunk when my son showed me his vape pen.
I was so worried it was nicotine.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> My heart sunk when my son showed me his vape pen.
> I was so worried it was nicotine.


Was it?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Was it?


No, a Sativa from PAX lol I was so relived.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> No, a Sativa from PAX lol I was so relived.


LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2017)

Temp controlled via phone app, he had a nice blue diesel, I turned it to the coolest setting and was so smooth, but the oil pods arn't refillable as of yet. maybe one day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4031838
> 
> Temp controlled via phone app, he had a nice blue diesel, I turned it to the coolest setting and was so smooth, but the oil pods arn't refillable as of yet. maybe one day.


I tell you what bro, you buy a tank/battery combo like this:

Especially that baby beast tank, the battery can be whatever.
I’ll kick you down enough juice at the bbq to keep you high for long time. Seriously!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I tell you what bro, you buy a tank/battery combo like this:
> View attachment 4031850
> Especially that baby beast tank, the battery can be whatever.
> I’ll kick you down enough juice at the bbq to keep you high for long time. Seriously!


Do you make your own juice? I've got a nice vape setup but decided to keep smoking cigarettes apparently. I'd like to make some juice tho. Lord knows I have plenty of popcorn in the freezer.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2017)

It's finally cold outside! Awesome. It's about 45f out, and my air-cooled reflectors are cold to the touch and the grow room is at 72f and 41% rh WITHOUT THE AC RUNNING. Lovin' it. Slipped on my sherling slippers, too. SO comfy...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Do you make your own juice? I've got a nice vape setup but decided to keep smoking cigarettes apparently. I'd like to make some juice tho. Lord knows I have plenty of popcorn in the freezer.


Yes sir! With terps for loading cartridges and with a peg/pg mix for my vape tanks.

I start with rosin for both.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It's finally cold outside! Awesome. It's about 45f out, and my air-cooled reflectors are cold to the touch and the grow room is at 72f and 41% rh WITHOUT THE AC RUNNING. Lovin' it. Slipped on my sherling slippers, too. SO comfy...


 it was 100 here today, miserable. I'm chopping and sweating under the lights and even with the swamp cooler running humidity is 10% fml of course the temps will dump the day after I finish chop, so four more days to go.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> it was 100 here today, miserable. I'm chopping and sweating under the lights and even with the swamp cooler running humidity is 10% fml of course the temps will dump the day after I finish chop, so four more days to go.


It was like 85 today down in oroville while steelhead fishing today. Hot as fuck while wearing jeans. Fucking fly fisherman everywhere fucking up my drifts  @Bob Zmuda we still got em though. We limited, all c&r, half hatchery half wild. Biggest was around 6lbs.

85 is pretty fucking hot for this time of year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2017)

i was sitting at a stop light today in my wife's prius when a couple in a jeep drove up next to me flipping me off before puling slightly ahead of me. i pulled forward a little so i could talk to them, put on a big smile and waved at them.

they called me a "prius fag" and kept flipping me off. the scrawny dude who was driving asked me if i wanted to be missing some teeth (he himself was missing several teeth). so i said yes and got out of the car. they must not have expected me to be 6'3'', 210, and in shape. poor little meth head sped off.

i have no idea what their problem with fuel efficient cars may have been.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was sitting at a stop light today in my wife's prius when a couple in a jeep drove up next to me flipping me off before puling slightly ahead of me. i pulled forward a little so i could talk to them, put on a big smile and waved at them.
> 
> they called me a "prius fag" and kept flipping me off. the scrawny dude who was driving asked me if i wanted to be missing some teeth (he himself was missing several teeth). so i said yes and got out of the car. they must not have expected me to be 6'3'', 210, and in shape. poor little meth head sped off.
> 
> i have no idea what their problem with fuel efficient cars may have been.


MAGA bumper sticker?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> MAGA bumper sticker?


not sure.

i bet my hillary bumper sticker didn't soothe them much at all though. but all they mentioned was my prius.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was sitting at a stop light today in my wife's prius when a couple in a jeep drove up next to me flipping me off before puling slightly ahead of me. i pulled forward a little so i could talk to them, put on a big smile and waved at them.
> 
> they called me a "prius fag" and kept flipping me off. the scrawny dude who was driving asked me if i wanted to be missing some teeth (he himself was missing several teeth). so i said yes and got out of the car. they must not have expected me to be 6'3'', 210, and in shape. poor little meth head sped off.
> 
> i have no idea what their problem with fuel efficient cars may have been.









Sorry I couldn't find a tiny Prius but this is the image in my head


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> it was 100 here today, miserable. I'm chopping and sweating under the lights and even with the swamp cooler running humidity is 10% fml of course the temps will dump the day after I finish chop, so four more days to go.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry I couldn't find a tiny Prius but this is the image in my head


I didn't know Buck is a Shriner


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


OMG and it's a seed crop too!!! 



Bareback said:


> I didn't know Buck is a Shriner


I didn't either but at 6'3" he had to learn how to fold up into a Prius from somewhere.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I didn't know Buck is a Shriner


LOL! Nice


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was sitting at a stop light today in my wife's prius when a couple in a jeep drove up next to me flipping me off before puling slightly ahead of me. i pulled forward a little so i could talk to them, put on a big smile and waved at them.
> 
> they called me a "prius fag" and kept flipping me off. the scrawny dude who was driving asked me if i wanted to be missing some teeth (he himself was missing several teeth). so i said yes and got out of the car. they must not have expected me to be 6'3'', 210, and in shape. poor little meth head sped off.
> 
> i have no idea what their problem with fuel efficient cars may have been.



I LOVE watching asshole's faces when I get out of my car, and the inevitable speed off. That's right, fuckers, keep it movin'...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVE watching asshole's faces when I get out of my car, and the inevitable speed off. That's right, fuckers, keep it movin'...


i figured he was already missing some teeth so he couldn't be that good at fighting anyway. either that or meth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> it was 100 here today, miserable. I'm chopping and sweating under the lights and even with the swamp cooler running humidity is 10% fml of course the temps will dump the day after I finish chop, so four more days to go.


  4" of snow on my truck this am.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2017)

Billy Joel and his new wife just had a baby girl. 
There's a very good chance he'll be dead before she graduates from high school. (He's 68 and looks like shit.)

Selfish prick.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was sitting at a stop light today in my wife's prius when a couple in a jeep drove up next to me flipping me off before puling slightly ahead of me. i pulled forward a little so i could talk to them, put on a big smile and waved at them.
> 
> they called me a "prius fag" and kept flipping me off. the scrawny dude who was driving asked me if i wanted to be missing some teeth (he himself was missing several teeth). so i said yes and got out of the car. they must not have expected me to be 6'3'', 210, and in shape. poor little meth head sped off.
> 
> i have no idea what their problem with fuel efficient cars may have been.


For some reason, I always pictured you with 12-pack abs...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Billy Joel and his new wife just had a baby girl.
> There's a very good chance he'll be dead before she graduates from high school. (He's 68 and looks like shit.)
> 
> Selfish prick.


Something tells me she'll be set up though. Every time The Stranger plays on the retro station.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Something tells me she'll be set up though. Every time The Stranger plays on the retro station.


No doubt she will have money, but it's better to have a dad.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 4" of snow on my truck this am.


You can have all ours too if you want it.

I'm happy the years I only put it in 4 wheel drive once or twice all winter.

I love El Niño.


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2017)

Every time I recommend this video mini series, I end up watching it all again. It's a PBS series entitled The Brain with Dr. David Eagleman. It is amazing and so fun to watch; the pacing, the camera work, the music, and the cgi all come together with David's genius narrative to teach volumes of neuroscience and cognitive science in less than six hours. This, the third video in the series demonstrates that who we are and how we live our lives, from the decisions that we make to our belief systems, is not chosen by our conscious minds. It is the result of processes we don't have access to, while our consciousness convinces us that it (we) is in control. Fascinating.
In large part, studying this kind of data for the last decade or so led to me giving up my belief of one of my favorite illusions, free will. So if you really enjoy that concept, you may want to avoid this series. Seekers, proceed with caution...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Whoaa!!
NTS, Do *NOT* fuck with this dude!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

@ANC - have you been taking flying lessons?

*Man flies over South Africa using 100 balloons strapped to camping chair*






South African adventurer ANC flew over South Africa in a stunt reminiscent of the movie "Up" 

A South African adventurer just pulled off a stunt straight out of the Pixar movie “Up,” flying across South Africa in a camping chair suspended by 100 balloons.


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2017)

Only because you'd get arrested if you tried that shit anywhere else.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Only because you'd get arrested if you tried that shit anywhere else.


In 1982 in Los Angeles Lawn Chair Larry did just that straying into the LAX TCA area. He was immediately arrested on touch down. Apparently he did not visit the local FSS for winds aloft data or he would have known he would not make his planned Mojave destination.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Walters


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In 1982 in Los Angeles Lawn Chair Larry did just that straying into the LAX TCA area. He was immediately arrested on touch down. Apparently he did not visit the local FSS for winds aloft data or he would have known he would not make his planned Mojave destination.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Walters


Kinda reminds me of this moron who crashed into the upper deck during the post game show after the Steelers played the Baltimore Colts in the playoffs in Dec. 1976.

He had been buzzing the stadium for a few minutes and boom. (10 minutes after the end of the game.)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Kinda reminds me of this moron who crashed into the upper deck during the post game show after the Steelers played the Baltimore Colts in the playoffs in Dec. 1976.
> 
> He had been buzzing the stadium for a few minutes and boom. (10 minutes after the end of the game.)
> 
> View attachment 4032733


LOL at least he had a pilot's license they could take!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL at least he had a pilot's license they could take!


Remember that Larry was a frustrated wannabe pilot; balloons were the only way. Ahhh, perchance to dream


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @ANC - have you been taking flying lessons?
> 
> *Man flies over South Africa using 100 balloons strapped to camping chair*
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember that Larry was a frustrated wannabe pilot; balloons were the only way. Ahhh, perchance to dream


Yeah  his mustache was even within Air Force grooming regulations


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah  his mustache was even within Air Force grooming regulations


Ray ban's as well?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ray ban's as well?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


He should have had a lanyard on his BB gun
edit: hence, landing gear failure


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He should have had a lanyard on his BB gun
> edit: hence, landing gear failure


I swear to god he was a f'n piñata, he dropped his camera, his glasses, etc... I think they said all he 'landed' with was his Coca Cola. Do you remember they had to shut off all of Long Beach's electricity so he could land! geesh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep. Didn't they also put LAX on standby as well? He got off remarkably light; I believe it was all reduced too $1500 fine after all the legal bickering


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep. Didn't they also put LAX on standby as well? He got off remarkably light; I believe it was all reduced too $1500 fine after all the legal bickering


I think they may have diverted LAX but I know they pancaked them. It was a mess. A go 'round back then ran about $600.00 for a 737 so you can imagine the grief.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2017)

Jose Altuve for president!

 

Losing 3-1 late, just 2 outs from losing.

They tie it in the 9th and 5'6" Jose pounds one over the wall to start the 10th. Go Houston! 

I love this guy. The shortest guy in MLB with one of the biggest bats! 

This was one of the best world series games I ever saw, 7-6 in 11 innings with all the action late.


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2017)

R.I.P Lori M.

Just found out that my first grade school crush has died from cancer. 

I'm sad but do have very fond memories of her. Her smile was so warm and bright
and her kisses were sweet and stimulating.

I still have puppy luv letters she wrote to me.
You know the kind "I like you. Do you like me?"


----------



## Karah (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm going on vacation tomorrow and I'm real excited


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm going on vacation tomorrow and I'm real excited


What ya gonna do? where you gonna go? How ya gonna get there? don't forget your Bic.


----------



## Karah (Oct 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> What ya gonna do? where you gonna go? How ya gonna get there? don't forget your Bic.


Stuff. East. Drive.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> Stuff. East. Drive.


How far east? I'm east. Unless you're east already. Then I'm west.

Enquiring minds want to know .


----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Enquiring minds want to know .


How are you liking the grills?


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> Stuff. East. Drive.


Hurry. Icebergs are starting to flow into the Chesapeake bay.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> How are you liking the grills?


Went through a whole tank of propane already. Which reminds me I need my backup tank refilled.

I didn't try out the charcoal grill yet. But I have plans for that this weekend.

I bought the cold smoker attachment for the smoker, some apple wood chips and 3 pounds of cheap Swiss. Going to play with that after dark. Although with it being 40° out there right now, I may start earlier. (Don't want to melt it, just want to smoke it .)


----------



## Karah (Oct 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How far east? I'm east. Unless you're east already. Then I'm west.
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know .


Curiosity killed the cat! Errr....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> Curiosity killed the cat! Errr....


Stop texting while driving!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Stop texting while driving!


LOL She's posting not texting, I'm sure posting is technically allowed!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL She's posting not texting, I'm sure posting is technically allowed!


Law enforcement does it on the regular.


----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2017)

3/4 of my posts are from my deer runs.


----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Law enforcement does it on the regular.


Yeah we aren't allowed to text and they are running entire laptops. I was riding with one guy (who shall remain nameless), and he was driving 60 and typing and opening files or was it email! I couldn't take my eyes off the traffic to really take a good look.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Law enforcement does it on the regular.





curious2garden said:


> Yeah we aren't allowed to text and they are running entire laptops. I was riding with one guy (who shall remain nameless), and he was driving 60 and typing and opening files or was it email! I couldn't take my eyes off the traffic to really take a good look.


I almost got hit head on by a cop that crossed the double yellow, his face was planted in the console mounted computer. Fuckers.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> 3/4 of my posts are from my deer runs.


3/4 of my posts are when I’m drunk af. 

Including this one...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I almost got hit head on by a cop that crossed the double yellow, his face was planted in the console mounted computer. Fuckers.


I first read this as, "I almost got hit on by a cop"


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> 3/4 of my posts are when I’m drunk af.
> 
> Including this one...


In vino veritas


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I first read this as, "I almost got hit on by a cop"


 I'd fuck the police.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'd fuck the police.


and I'm completely certain they'd fuck you back LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In vino veritas


Translation = "In Franzia we trust"


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Translation = "In Franzia we trust"


LOL
++ rep


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Translation = "In Franzia we trust"


Hey!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2017)

When was the last time you saw a 120' wave?
They are saying this big blow we have coming in will have many over 100' and one in 2000 will hit the 120' mark.

https://davidburchnavigation.blogspot.com/2017/10/100-foot-waves-expected-near-aleutian.html?spref=fb&m=1


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2017)

lt's almost Halloween.

 

Are we allowed to have a Halloween party and all dress in socks between 9 and 11 that night?

Trick or Treat.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> lt's almost Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 4033178
> 
> ...


Actually sounds like a GREAT idea and have people try to guess whose socks they were.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When was the last time you saw a 120' wave?
> They are saying this big blow we have coming in will have many over 100' and one in 2000 will hit the 120' mark.
> 
> https://davidburchnavigation.blogspot.com/2017/10/100-foot-waves-expected-near-aleutian.html?spref=fb&m=1


Will you be headed to hi ground?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Actually sounds like a GREAT idea and have people try to guess whose socks they were.


I'm wearing a shopping cart to throw everyone off.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2017)

I dropped my phone face first on my tile floor.... I just stood there for a sec and looked at it. Knowing the screen was cracked... I thought to myself "well, its a good thing I got the iphone forever plan. I can just go get an upgrade" but we all know that will still cost money. So I was like son of a bitch let me go do this. then I picked up the phone and guess what? The shits is fine! no cracks at all. I got the glass screen protector so the screen protector is fucked off but not the phone!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When was the last time you saw a 120' wave?
> They are saying this big blow we have coming in will have many over 100' and one in 2000 will hit the 120' mark.
> 
> https://davidburchnavigation.blogspot.com/2017/10/100-foot-waves-expected-near-aleutian.html?spref=fb&m=1


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Will you be headed to hi ground?


It's going to mostly effect the northern side (Bering sea side) of the Aleutian chain so I got that going for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4033189


Just seems somewhat Ironical that a 15' storm surge makes nationwide news & nobody bothers reporting an event that is 8 magnitudes larger.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When was the last time you saw a 120' wave?
> They are saying this big blow we have coming in will have many over 100' and one in 2000 will hit the 120' mark.
> 
> https://davidburchnavigation.blogspot.com/2017/10/100-foot-waves-expected-near-aleutian.html?spref=fb&m=1


wasn't there a wave that high when Alaska had the earthquake in the 60's?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> wasn't there a wave that high when Alaska had the earthquake in the 60's?


The Good Friday quake of 64 didn't really produce any gigantic tsunami's - one in the area of 40 ft did hit a village & killed several dozen people, but for a really big wave take a read up on Lituya bay.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Good Friday quake of 64 didn't really produce any gigantic tsunami's - one in the are of 40 ft did hit a village & killed several dozen people, but for a really big wave take a read up on Lituya bay.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami


ok that picture of the bay was the one I remember seeing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 28, 2017)

Fist time I’ve ever seen one of these, I figure @Gary Goodson has one..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Fist time I’ve ever seen one of these, I figure @Gary Goodson has one..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034458


$4.64 for a pint of beer from a machine is a bit steep.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2017)

I meant to post this a while back when @curious2garden, I think, talked about TheraFlu for colds. This stuff, no shit,seems to work for me (for colds) if I start it at the very first signs. Didn't work for the flu. Cuts both duration and severity IMO at least for me. The rest (if you have the luxury) and fluids are important too so don't blow them off if you can help it. (and yes, BB went to work more times than not, sick, too.)


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> $4.64 for a pint of beer from a machine is a bit steep.


Real talk.. it was on a cruise so everything was a lil steep..


----------



## lokie (Oct 29, 2017)

In my next life I will return as a mute.
So I'll never have to hear "But YOU SAID bla, bla, bla, bla..." again.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I meant to post this a while back when @curious2garden, I think, talked about TheraFlu for colds. This stuff, no shit,seems to work for me (for colds) if I start it at the very first signs. Didn't work for the flu. Cuts both duration and severity IMO at least for me. The rest (if you have the luxury) and fluids are important too so don't blow them off if you can help it. (and yes, BB went to work more times than not, sick, too.)
> 
> View attachment 4034659


Actually it was Alka Seltzer plus for cold symptoms. Although it won't shorten a cold it makes the symptoms more bearable.

Colds caused by Rhinovirus might be shortened by one day and/or the severity lessened because of Zn sprays or lozenges. There are conflicting studies. They don't work on other type of viruses and it's believed if taken at the earliest symptoms they reduce the amount of virus replicating in the nasopharynx and inhibits it from entering cells. Reducing overall viral load. If it works for you keep doing it. Whatever you do don't overdose on Zn because that interferes with our Cu metabolism. 

Tamiflu works in a somewhat similar manner binding the neuraminidase inhibiting the flu virus from breaking free from the infected cells and reducing free viral load


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2017)

Cold, rainy, chilly all weekend. Summer's over around here.

Made chili yesterday with the last of the peppers after I hacked down all the plants.

Bottom round with hot pickled pepperoncini tooth picked into it for the late Steeler game tonight. Crock pot weekend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Cold, rainy, chilly all weekend. Summer's over around here.
> 
> Made chili yesterday with the last of the peppers after I hacked down all the plants.
> 
> ...


Did you use canabutter in that recipe?   
It actually works in spicy foods like chili, Lasagna, etc -- as long as you don't use much. It brings a little flavor that's barely noticeable in small amounts, but if you use a lot, it will dominate and fuck up the flavor profile of the dish. 
(Your mileage may vary. My butter is strong AF because I don't need the extra calories.)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you use canabutter in that recipe?
> It actually works in spicy foods like chili, Lasagna, etc -- as long as you don't use much. It brings a little flavor that's barely noticeable in small amounts, but if you use a lot, it will dominate and fuck up the flavor profile of the dish.
> (Your mileage may vary. My butter is strong AF because I don't need the extra calories.)


No cannabutter in the main course.

Lots of cookies in the freezer though .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2017)

*

What you said:*



curious2garden said:


> Actually it was Alka Seltzer plus for cold symptoms. Although it won't shorten a cold it makes the symptoms more bearable.
> 
> Colds caused by Rhinovirus might be shortened by one day and/or the severity lessened because of Zn sprays or lozenges. There are conflicting studies. They don't work on other type of viruses and it's believed if taken at the earliest symptoms they reduce the amount of virus replicating in the nasopharynx and inhibits it from entering cells. Reducing overall viral load. If it works for you keep doing it. Whatever you do don't overdose on Zn because that interferes with our Cu metabolism.
> Tamiflu works in a somewhat similar manner binding the neuraminidase inhibiting the flu virus from breaking free from the infected cells and reducing free viral load


*What I heard:*


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## dux (Oct 30, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I meant to post this a while back when @curious2garden, I think, talked about TheraFlu for colds. This stuff, no shit,seems to work for me (for colds) if I start it at the very first signs. Didn't work for the flu. Cuts both duration and severity IMO at least for me. The rest (if you have the luxury) and fluids are important too so don't blow them off if you can help it. (and yes, BB went to work more times than not, sick, too.)
> 
> View attachment 4034659



I Heard good things about this stuff too. Good ol vitamin C works wonders if you flood your body with it at the first sign of a cold( when you get that little itchy,scratchy in the back of your throat) it works!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2017)

dux said:


> the first sign of a cold


yeah, I think that's the trick. With me, it's too easy to blow off the first couple of days just clearing my throat and saying to myself it's just pollen, allergies, etc.


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2017)

So you think you are a cool dad?


----------



## dux (Oct 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> So you think you are a cool dad?



Maybe if you were barefoot? 

Get ready for overbearing parents to bark about the safety factor of that pic


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *
> What you said:*
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising. I told my son, "Take 25 mg of Benadryl by mouth tonight." What he heard was rub Benadryl and Cortisone cream on the rash! He has a Ph.D., from Stanford no less.

I give up.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Not surprising. I told my son, "Take 25 mg of Benadryl by mouth tonight." What he heard was rub Benadryl and Cortisone cream on the rash! He has a Ph.D., from Stanford no less.
> 
> I give up.


get what ya pay for...lol




I tease..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2017)

don't mind me.. I have a ph' g.e.D...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> don't mind me.. I have a ph' g.e.D...


LOL smartest stupidest person evah!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL smartest stupidest person evah!


fucckin rite!!!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2017)

Reminds me of the age old adage;

What do you call the doctor that graduated at the bottom of his class?



Spoiler: Spoiler



doctor


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Reminds me of the age old adage;
> 
> What do you call the doctor that graduated at the bottom of his class?
> 
> ...


General practitioner


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Not surprising. I told my son, "Take 25 mg of Benadryl by mouth tonight." What he heard was rub Benadryl and Cortisone cream on the rash! He has a Ph.D., from Stanford no less.
> 
> I give up.


I was not making fun of you my dear - the medical field is definitely not my forte and I'm not afraid to admit it.
However should you like to overhaul an Alco V16 or 18 train engine, FT4A Gas turbine, EMD diesel (any), Caterpillar diesel (any) + pretty much any internal combustion engine (and ancillary machining & fab skills), I'm your guy.

I just didn't have to overhaul when they were running.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was not making fun of you my dear - the medical field is definitely not my forte and I'm not afraid to admit it.
> However should you like to overhaul an Alco V16 or 18 train engine, FT4A Gas turbine, EMD diesel (any), Caterpillar diesel (any) + pretty much any internal combustion engine (and ancillary machining & fab skills), I'm your guy.
> 
> *I just didn't have to overhaul when they were running.*


Had to be serious quick eh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Had to be serious quick eh?


Nahh, I could go home and sleep well at night during a rebuild, unlike you.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahh, I could go home and sleep well at night during a rebuild, unlike you.


Yeah we were there for the duration, luckily it was usually well under 20 hours! Can you rebuild one of those under that?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah we were there for the duration, luckily it was usually well under 30 hours! Can you rebuild one of those under that?


Not a chance.
No Top fuel team here.
Pistons alone on the Alco's were over 400 lbs each.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not a chance.
> No Top fuel team here.
> Pistons alone on the Alco's were over 400 lbs each.


Whoa!! that's bigger than the aircraft tires hubby whined about changing! (in a couple hours ::snicker:: USAF FTW)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa!! that's bigger than the aircraft tires hubby whined about changing! (in a couple hours ::snicker:: USAF FTW)


Yeah, Dad was AF - a BUFF structural mech.
I bet the wheels were even bigger on them.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, Dad was AF - a BUFF structural mech.
> I bet the wheels were even bigger on them.


Edwards for the 70th anniversary of SS flight

PS no
PPS hub says I'm full of shit the B52 tires (he trained on the 52), were at his lower ribs whereas the C141 tires only reached his belt line! So there you go the definitive answer! LOL


----------



## dux (Oct 30, 2017)

GreatWhite, you work on train engines?

Lucky!!

Who doesn't love trains and tractors?

I'm jealous.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2017)

dux said:


> GreatWhite, you work on train engines?
> 
> Lucky!!
> 
> ...


My brother in law owns a company that manufactures corrosion inhibitors for locomotive radiators.


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2017)

I like taking the train.






I just never want to be the one pulling the train.


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL smartest stupidest person evah!


My wife is the stupidest smart person I know at times. She was dux student, came first in school and all that, but she can be really daft when it comes to real life shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2017)

dux said:


> GreatWhite, you work on train engines?
> 
> Lucky!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, Alco stands for American Locomotive Co. - the engines were in ships though. All the components are so big, when something broke it was easy to identify. 
The Gas turbines were de-tuned to 25,000 h/p but two of them pushing a 378' ship would leave a gigantic roostertail.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

my first mushroom grow.... I'm so proud of my shelf.. 
Thai-koh samui super strain... ( race)..


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2017)

You can only bite into perlite so many times until you don;t want it anywhere near your fungi.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2017)

11 year old Allie Sherlock is an amazing busker from Cork, Ireland. She asked her dad if she could busk and he said learn 20 songs and we'll go. Her voice is amazing, nice guitar picking skills too. Her Roland BA330 amp (runs all day on 8 AA batteries) sounds great, same one I use. Enjoy!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

ANC said:


> You can only bite into perlite so many times until you don;t want it anywhere near your fungi.


I remember you saying that awhile back to some one.. so I opted for #3 chunky perlite. easy to see..lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> my first mushroom grow.... I'm so proud of my shelf..
> Thai-koh samui super strain... ( race)..View attachment 4035734


Lol Penis!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2017)

8 dead now in NYC bike path terrorist attack. Fuck, now I'm depressed. Couldn't ISIS take it easy on Halloween? I think I'll start drinking now...


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Lol Penis!


yeah.. lol I was thinking it looks like a biscuit covered in little penises ..


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2017)

It seems strange that the terrorist that ran down all those New Yorkers gets out of his truck brandishing a pellet gun, gets shot only once in the abdomen and lives through surgery, while _unarmed_ black citizens in my city do far less or nothing and get a clip unloaded upon them and die at the scene. Wtf???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2017)

Has anybody else noticed that the ad for the ratchet hangers show them put on upside down?
Sometimes this OCD can be a pita.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It seems strange that the terrorist that ran down all those New Yorkers gets out of his truck brandishing a pellet gun, gets shot only once in the abdomen and lives through surgery, while _unarmed_ black citizens in my city do far less or nothing and get a clip unloaded upon them and die at the scene. Wtf???



Or that the guy from Uzbekistan who mows down 8 people is instantly a terrorist but the white guy who shoots 500 people in Vegas isn't quite branded full-blown terrorist just a psychopath?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 1, 2017)

I got a new Sig. I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Or that the guy from Uzbekistan who mows down 8 people is instantly a terrorist but the white guy who shoots 500 people in Vegas isn't quite branded full-blown terrorist just a psychopath?



I'm guessing that's because Paddock didn't commit his evil in the name of a cause. Labels...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got a new Sig. I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.


"With my prayers..."


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2017)

less than two weeks until i get to bang a milf. the 11 month wait is over soon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> less than two weeks until i get to bang a milf. the 11 month wait is over soon.



Good for you, dude. You seem to have a specific date planned, how did you come up with it?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Good for you, dude. You seem to have a specific date planned, how did you come up with it?


i didn't, some smarty-pants doctor did.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't, some smarty-pants doctor did.



A doctor suggested that you wait _11 months_ before having sex? Sure fire malpractice case. But it should be amazing...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4036621


Can I visit your library some day?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can I visit your library some day?


Lol wtf


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can I visit your library some day?









Be kind others are waiting in line.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can I visit your library some day?


It's quite an impressive collection but unfortunately all the pages are stuck together.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't, some smarty-pants doctor did.


I would have gotten a second opinion from a proctologist

Aka a smart-ass doctor


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

The movie critics were right -- The Green Hornet is awful. 

I've only been watching it for 10 minutes...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

Mmm... peanuts.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

I was a turtled up...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was a turtled up...


Stop that!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2017)

I hate ads that look like a phone app I accidentally changed the settings on. Clicked on it and just a commercial.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was a turtled up...


Missed you, bro. May I ask why they turned you from a bird to a turtle?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Missed you, bro. May I ask why they turned you from a bird to a turtle?


Love you, missed you big time.

They say it's because of this...
we all know it's because I'm brown. This kinda stuff doesn't happen so frequently to respectable white people. Dude, I'm practically like the mexican George cervantez, Still get no respect .


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Love you, missed you big time.
> 
> They say it's because of this...
> View attachment 4037683we all know it's because I'm brown. This kinda stuff doesn't happen so frequently to respectable white people. Dude, I'm practically like the mexican George cervantez, Still get no respect .



Lol! That's good stuff. Yep, it's 'cause your Mexican. I say worse shit than that and I've never gotten an official warning. I suppose they think I'm white, so I'll keep riding that wave. It's so nice being white...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2017)

_all sizes available, PM me, $20.00 (no pesos)_


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone here use a vape to enjoy the herb, hash or dabs?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2017)

It never gets old...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It never gets old...


Nope, I still laugh when I see it..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 4, 2017)

It’s 8:30am over here and I’m headed to go get a big ol bowl of menudo. Then I’m probably going to go get a slab of ribs to smoke. And tonight there is gonna be a good UFC fight card. So I’m ready. 

Fuck yeah bitches


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It’s 8:30am over here and I’m headed to go get a big ol bowl of menudo. Then I’m probably going to go get a slab of ribs to smoke. And tonight there is gonna be a good UFC fight card. So I’m ready.
> 
> Fuck yeah bitches


Bad ass fights tonight, I got 

gamebread 
Dillashaw
JJ
Gsp


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4037726
> 
> _all sizes available, PM me, $20.00 (no pesos)_


Lmao.... how have you been, brother?


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 4, 2017)

Just asking. That's all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Anyone here use a vape to enjoy the herb, hash or dabs?


Occasionally


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Occasionally


You don't have to answer. But, what head do you use on yours. And do you use yours wet, dry or both?

I'm relatively green on this topic. I've only had my kit for a couple weeks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2017)

Just the bowl; turned up to 390 F
Never wet herb. Will do oil, hash and tar but a very small amount else ya waste it


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 4, 2017)

I've only tried shitty dry vapes beforehand. Ones that burned for only a few moments. Then went flat. I either tasted very little. Or got burnt asscrack. I'm hoping the better kit will dispel that problem from now on.

Any tips? Besides not giving people the reach around in the urinals...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I've only tried shitty dry vapes beforehand. Ones that burned for only a few moments. Then went flat. I either tasted very little. Or got burnt asscrack. I'm hoping the better kit will dispel that problem from now on.
> 
> Any tips? Besides not giving people the reach around in the urinals...


If you have adjustable temps, like a Volcano; it's a fun new toy. The various components ( and hence the high) cook out a diff temps. Thus until/or unless you run at say 350-400, the high will be quantitative and qualitatively different than smoking herb in a joint or bowl. I enjoyed fuckin with it; I played at low temps for awhile. Now I just crank it up to max


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2017)

@sunni


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2017)

Recently my RIU like count has surpassed my post count by a margin of 2 to 1.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2017)

At least 20 dead in yet ANOTHER mass shooting, this time near San Antonio in a fucking church. The gunman is dead, but again, so what??? Kill yourself FIRST, motherfucker. That way you put yourself out of your misery and spare all the innocents. Maybe the xians are right, and it is near the end of the world. Fuck me...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> At least 20 dead in yet ANOTHER mass shooting, this time near San Antonio in a fucking church. The gunman is dead, but again, so what??? Kill yourself FIRST, motherfucker. That way you put yourself out of your misery and spare all the innocents. Maybe the xians are right, and it is near the end of the world. Fuck me...


He picked a church because it was less likely anyone else would have a gun. 
What a fucking coward.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2017)

Well shit. 

First the Chiefs, then the Seahawks? 

I hate football.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> 
> First the Chiefs, then the Seahawks?
> 
> I hate football.


I bet @Gary Goodson is happy


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 6, 2017)

found an interesting incident locator map site 

https://mideast.liveuamap.com/


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> 
> First the Chiefs, then the Seahawks?
> 
> I hate football.


Yeah but the COLTS won.. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 6, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> At least 20 dead in yet ANOTHER mass shooting, this time near San Antonio in a fucking church. The gunman is dead, but again, so what??? Kill yourself FIRST, motherfucker. That way you put yourself out of your misery and spare all the innocents. Maybe the xians are right, and it is near the end of the world. Fuck me...


_"Two men are being hailed as heroes for pursuing the gunman suspected of killing at least 26 people at a Texas church." Mr Langendorff's Facebook page has been inundated with messages of support since the shooting. One says: "God bless you, Johnnie. You are a true American hero"_

fukin way to go men

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-41884014


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 6, 2017)

@the cowboys, thank you. @garygoodson thanks bro. Raiders appreciate you guys helping us out....fuck the chiefs!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2017)

Monday night football later. I think I'm ready.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @the cowboys, thank you. @garygoodson thanks bro. Raiders appreciate you guys helping us out....*fuck the chiefs*!!


Andy "the belly" Reid will bite you in the ass! 
And your little dog too! 

Biatch.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 6, 2017)

Who wants treats?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Andy "the belly" Reid will bite you in the ass!
> And your little dog too!
> 
> Biatch.


That's not nice at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Who wants treats?View attachment 4038955


Looks like a leprechaun had a rough night. 
Count me in!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I bet @Gary Goodson is happy


You mean the guy who unhinges his jawbone like a snake just so he can fit more dicks in his mouth? 
Is that the @Gary Goodson you're talking about? 
(I am *not* bitter... )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

So there I was... watching an old western, trying to forget modern bullshit like politics... 
FUCK! 
 
Et tu, Eastwood?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Who wants treats?View attachment 4038955


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like a leprechaun had a rough night.
> Count me in!


Made em good and strong so I just might meet one. Or Fred Flintstone.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Made em good and strong so I just might meet one. Or Fred Flintstone.


OMG all I could think of when I saw that pic was unicorn barf LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG all I could think of when I saw that pic was unicorn barf LOL


Beat-cha. 

That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG all I could think of when I saw that pic was unicorn barf LOL


Yyeah its not a great picture lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2017)

I bought a new router.

While checking out the wireless coverage I noticed my neighbor had named her network "Disibalitygal".
An odd name to be sure but hey its hers so she can call it whatever she likes.

I have had several run ins with her over the years as she is the kind that minds the business of everyone she comes into contact with.

Seeing she seems to be making a statement of sorts got me to thinking about changing the name of my network.

What do you think about "PENIS". lol
She would forever be thinking about she has to live under the shadow of my "PENIS"
and how my "PENIS" is reaching out to touch her and all she owns 24/7. LOL






And there is little she could do about it.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 7, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Who wants treats?View attachment 4038955


Omfg YES!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Nov 7, 2017)

It’s only 2 pm and I’m already drinking beer. That’s the type of day I’ve had


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> It’s only 2 pm and I’m already drinking beer. That’s the type of day I’ve had


I love those, parched from so much sex.


----------



## Karah (Nov 7, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I love those, parched from so much sex.


My main squeeze lives in a different state, 9 hours away. I wish my mouth was parched from so much sex.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> I bought a new router.
> 
> While checking out the wireless coverage I noticed my neighbor had named her network "Disibalitygal".
> An odd name to be sure but hey its hers so she can call it whatever she likes.
> ...


I would


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> My main squeeze lives in a different state, 9 hours away. I wish my mouth was parched from so much sex.


Vacation over already? Surly you need more squeezing.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> It’s only 2 pm and I’m already drinking beer. That’s the type of day I’ve had


LOL I've duplicated the Disneyland Pomegranate Margarita recipe! It's yummy
2 oz Cuervo Silver Especial
1 oz Pomegranate Liqueur
1 oz Pomegranate Syrup
2 oz Sweet and Sour Mix
Whiz it in a blender with enough ice to fill your Solo Cup. I won't tell if you put in a bit more tequila.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> I bought a new router.


In my head I saw this and was going to ask what kind and HP





Penis!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In my head I saw this and was going to ask what kind and HP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only store I hit on black Friday is home depot for a few things they have every year. Dewalt driver/drill set.. tape measures and drill bits. Might even get me a new circular saw lol. I'm excited


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The only store I hit on black Friday is home depot for a few things they have every year. Dewalt driver/drill set.. tape measures and drill bits. Might even get me a new circular saw lol. I'm excited


Don't forget to head by the Grooby girls website and get your self a t-girls porn stars calendar. You know, for the office.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2017)

I


Blue Wizard said:


> Don't forget to head by the Grooby girls website and get your self a t-girls porn stars calendar. You know, for the office.


You are a very wise man blue wizard


----------



## Bareback (Nov 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> I bought a new router.
> 
> While checking out the wireless coverage I noticed my neighbor had named her network "Disibalitygal".
> An odd name to be sure but hey its hers so she can call it whatever she likes.
> ...


I love it , your plan not your.... ohh never mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The only store I hit on black Friday is home depot for a few things they have every year. Dewalt driver/drill set.. tape measures and drill bits. Might even get me a new circular saw lol. I'm excited


Still can't figure out how I manage to break so f'n many drill bits when I barely use them grrrr. What brand circular saw? I really want a larger router but I still need to get my bandsaw dialed in so I should not.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Still can't figure out how I manage to break so f'n many drill bits when I barely use them grrrr. What brand circular saw? I really want a larger router but I still need to get my bandsaw dialed in so I should not.


Milwaukee saw. Don't push so hard while you're drilling. Let the drill do the work


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Milwaukee saw. Don't push so hard while you're drilling. Let the drill do the work






LOL flashbacks


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2017)

My kind of library

_"The Hinsdale Public Library reports there is a waiting list for the tasting that Whiskey Acres Distilling Co. will do on Monday, with all 40 spaces reserved. Participants will be allowed to sample three kinds of whiskey at the event, which runs from 7 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. in the library's community room, at 20 E. Maple St."
_
http://www.chicagotribune.com/suburbs/hinsdale/news/ct-dhd-library-whiskey-tasting-tl-1109-20171107-story.html


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like UB’s thread has disappeared.. lol


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like UB’s thread has disappeared.. lol


 400 posts later ..


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sup guys and gals, so I’m sitting here on my lunch break and out of nowhere the boss mentions, growing  he starts talking about lights and “ tin foil” lmao!!! I’m checking my shoes, smelling myself.. pretty sure it was a coincidence..


----------



## Bareback (Nov 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup guys and gals, so I’m sitting here on my lunch break and out of nowhere the boss mentions, growing  he starts talking about lights and “ tin foil” lmao!!! I’m checking my shoes, smelling myself.. pretty sure it was a coincidence..


Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2017)

Th


jerryb73 said:


> Sup guys and gals, so I’m sitting here on my lunch break and out of nowhere the boss mentions, growing  he starts talking about lights and “ tin foil” lmao!!! I’m checking my shoes, smelling myself.. pretty sure it was a coincidence..


That’s funny. I have moments like that quite often at work. The other morning I was super stoned from wake and bake . Right after clocking in I headed to the break room for some coffee...Since moving into our new building there are so many new faces. 2 women were chatting to each other. One says to the other...wow, you look either really tired or really stoned. I thought she was talking to me. But she wasn’t! I giggled and said , well we are in Oregon. The one that made the comment said , there is nothing wrong with being stoned at work at all. Nothing . ... I was kind of taken aback by the reality of it all.i have no idea who that women was, and I was so bloody stoned at the time. I did the same thing you did.. started smelling myself and looked in the mirror at my seriously bloodshot eyes and felt a warm peaceful relaxed smile as I continued on with my work day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Th
> 
> That’s funny. I have moments like that quite often at work. The other morning I was super stoned from wake and bake . Right after clocking in I headed to the break room for some coffee...Since moving into our new building there are so many new faces. 2 women were chatting to each other. One says to the other...wow, you look either really tired or really stoned. I thought she was talking to me. But she wasn’t! I giggled and said , well we are in Oregon. The one that made the comment said , there is nothing wrong with being stoned at work at all. Nothing . ... I was kind of taken aback by the reality of it all.i have no idea who that women was, and I was so bloody stoned at the time. I did the same thing you did.. started smelling myself and looked in the mirror at my seriously bloodshot eyes and felt a warm peaceful relaxed smile as I continued on with my work day.


How have you been doing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How have you been doing?


Numb. Spent the week in Philly. Now driving upstate for services tomorrow. Can’t wait to get this over with and get back to Oregon. Thank god I mailed myself some weed to get through these difficulties. Thanks for asking c2g. How have you been?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Th
> 
> That’s funny. I have moments like that quite often at work. The other morning I was super stoned from wake and bake . Right after clocking in I headed to the break room for some coffee...Since moving into our new building there are so many new faces. 2 women were chatting to each other. One says to the other...wow, you look either really tired or really stoned. I thought she was talking to me. But she wasn’t! I giggled and said , well we are in Oregon. The one that made the comment said , there is nothing wrong with being stoned at work at all. Nothing . ... I was kind of taken aback by the reality of it all.i have no idea who that women was, and I was so bloody stoned at the time. I did the same thing you did.. started smelling myself and looked in the mirror at my seriously bloodshot eyes and felt a warm peaceful relaxed smile as I continued on with my work day.


Funny, I’m in Florida.. lil different


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Numb. Spent the week in Philly. Now driving upstate for services tomorrow. Can’t wait to get this over with and get back to Oregon. Thank god I mailed myself some weed to get through these difficulties. Thanks for asking c2g. How have you been?


Wish I could give you a hug. These are rough times, smart thinking mailing yourself something to get through it with. I hope you have as good a trip that is possible and get safely back to OR. I'm glad your 'better' half LOL was able to go with you. I'm very good, thanks for asking. 2017 was a sucky year all around. I'll be happier when 2018 gets here.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Still can't figure out how I manage to break so f'n many drill bits when I barely use them grrrr. What brand circular saw? I really want a larger router but I still need to get my bandsaw dialed in so I should not.


What’re you building?

Aka give me excuses to buy more tools.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2017)

dstroy said:


> What’re you building?
> 
> Aka give me excuses to buy more tools.


LOL I don't need an excuse. I just love quality tools. Mostly doing repairs and stuff around the house. Some modifications for my compu-dobby loom. Have a shit load of Purple heart, Walnut and Hard Rock Maple I plan to use to build a loom and a Spinning Wheel and a few other things.

I need to go down to Bonhoff Lumber and pick up some decent pine (only shit local). Plus I just love wandering about their yard. You can pick up some steals on gorgeous exotics if you're willing to dig through their bins. I'd like to make a real quality hand spindle and I dream about what it would be like to create a work of art like this:
http://www.dropspindle.info/spinning/triple (I am not capable of that) nor would I use it.

What I would like to make is a Production Wheel that isn't as fragile as my Quebec wheel that I could actually use for flax spinning.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I don't need an excuse. I just love quality tools. Mostly doing repairs and stuff around the house. Some modifications for my compu-dobby loom. Have a shit load of Purple heart, Walnut and Hard Rock Maple I plan to use to build a loom and a Spinning Wheel and a few other things.
> 
> I need to go down to Bonhoff Lumber and pick up some decent pine (only shit local). Plus I just love wandering about their yard. You can pick up some steals on gorgeous exotics if you're willing to dig through their bins. I'd like to make a real quality hand spindle and I dream about what it would be like to create a work of art like this:
> http://www.dropspindle.info/spinning/triple (I am not capable of that) nor would I use it.
> ...


That sounds like a really cool project, I was always fascinated by spinning wheels at the fair when I was younger. So much harder than it looks lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2017)

dstroy said:


> That sounds like a really cool project, I was always fascinated by spinning wheels at the fair when I was younger. So much harder than it looks lol


Yes it takes a very skilled workman. The flyer assembly has to be perfectly balanced as does the drive wheel. I'll never be good enough in this lifetime. However I can build a loom. More to the point a draw loom apparatus to add onto my Glimakra. That doesn't require the skill level a wheel does.
http://www.glimakrausa.com/glimakra-drawlooms


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it takes a very skilled workman. The flyer assembly has to be perfectly balanced as does the drive wheel. I'll never been good enough in this lifetime. However I can build a loom. More to the point a draw loom apparatus to add onto my Glimakra. That doesn't require the skill level a wheel does.
> http://www.glimakrausa.com/glimakra-drawlooms


Dude, that just brought me back. I went on a tour when I was in Turkey and got to watch people make rugs by hand with something that looked similar to that. That's so cool, I'd love to see how you build it and what you make.


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2017)

What will you give me to spin the straw into gold?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2017)

lokie said:


> What will you give me to spin the straw into gold?


Rumpelstitskin LOL and on those wheels you spin it with the spokes or you knock your drive band off but since there's no drive band, no harm no foul LOL


----------



## Bareback (Nov 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I don't need an excuse. I just love quality tools. Mostly doing repairs and stuff around the house. Some modifications for my compu-dobby loom. Have a shit load of Purple heart, Walnut and Hard Rock Maple I plan to use to build a loom and a Spinning Wheel and a few other things.
> 
> I need to go down to Bonhoff Lumber and pick up some decent pine (only shit local). Plus I just love wandering about their yard. You can pick up some steals on gorgeous exotics if you're willing to dig through their bins. I'd like to make a real quality hand spindle and I dream about what it would be like to create a work of art like this:
> http://www.dropspindle.info/spinning/triple (I am not capable of that) nor would I use it.
> ...



Rumpelstiltskin 


It took me 4 tries to spell that it kelp spelling rumpelforskin


----------



## Bareback (Nov 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Rumpelstitskin LOL and on those wheels you spin it with the spokes or you knock your drive band off but since there's no drive band, no harm no foul LOL


Ok I should have read this part first.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok I should have read this part first.


LOL the part where I dropped the L and misspelled it ha ha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup guys and gals, so I’m sitting here on my lunch break and out of nowhere the boss mentions, growing  he starts talking about lights and “ tin foil” lmao!!! I’m checking my shoes, smelling myself.. pretty sure it was a coincidence..


My first reflector was a lawn mower box coated with tinfoil.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My first reflector was a lawn mower box coated with tinfoil.


Mine was made of wood and housed some cfls.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My first reflector was a lawn mower box coated with tinfoil.


I used this roll of silver paper I got from Walmart craft department, in a wardrobe moving box.. that thing was like an oven..


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2017)

Windshield reflectors.. Try buying 12 at Wal-Mart for all of your 12 cars..on weed


----------



## srh88 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


@Drowning-Man


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @Drowning-Man


  
Lol not really funny but true, sorry mother, but Church didnt work. Your abuse didnt help either bitch!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4040849 View attachment 4040850 View attachment 4040851
> Lol not really funny but true, sorry mother, but Church didnt work. Your abuse didnt help either bitch!
> View attachment 4040853


I guess you kicking that shit didn't last long


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I guess you kicking that shit didn't last long


No im still off it just venting and keeping it real. Im too real mabey. You guys are my only friends, who else am i going to bitch to ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No im still off it just venting and keeping it real. Im too real mabey. You guys are my only friends, who else am i going to bitch to ?


Congrats! keep bitchin, it gets less real.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2017)

She needs a bigger pair of glasses... and what's up with the rings? 
 
Hmm...


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2017)

Had a prospect over.. Told her I was just watching Netflix and chilling.. Next thing I know she's got my crank in her hand making up a secret handshake and I had to reiterate I was trying to Netflix and chill like actuall just chill and she's distracting me from the chill part. Now I'm finally back to enjoying Netflix and chilling.. Kids these days


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Had a prospect over.. Told her I was just watching Netflix and chilling.. Next thing I know she's got my crank in her hand making up a secret handshake and I had to reiterate I was trying to Netflix and chill like actuall just chill and she's distracting me from the chill part. Now I'm finally back to enjoying Netflix and chilling.. Kids these days


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I used this roll of silver paper I got from Walmart craft department, in a wardrobe moving box.. that thing was like an oven..


My first real go at indoor was in a 2'x8'x6' tall box i built in my mommys garage in '89. Painted white. My mom didnt want me to be making a mess in the closet in my room anymore. Only reason i remember '89 was because i was a junior in highschool. I had fluorescents on the lid, and on the walls. Sort of like a big phototron. It worked pretty good. Had a fart fan in there and everything.

As soon as i graduated HS, i moved out and built my first what are now aeroflo tubes. Scored some old school diamond brand ballasts and hoods hps. Been growing ever since.

Big shout out to Hahns lighting in San Jose. I miss you Merideth! I heard they shut down


----------



## Karah (Nov 10, 2017)

I’m not super awesome yet but I’m doing stuff over here. Harvest is so goddamn bittersweet


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’m not super awesome yet but I’m doing stuff over here. Harvest is so goddamn bittersweet View attachment 4041252


Kara











That looks like some bomb ass diggity shit. Nice.


----------



## Karah (Nov 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Kara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t wait to smoke it.


----------



## Lite (Nov 10, 2017)

Whats ur harvest ultra-high and maybe drunk food of choice?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 11, 2017)

18F at 7am. Had to run out to the garage for an extension cord and it literally took my breath away when I stepped outside, shirtless.


----------



## Karah (Nov 11, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 18F at 7am. Had to run out to the garage for an extension cord and it literally took my breath away when I stepped outside, shirtless.


The high today in my area is 23°. Jah feels.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 11, 2017)

Lite said:


> Whats ur harvest ultra-high and maybe drunk food of choice?


Dicks


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’m not super awesome yet but I’m doing stuff over here. Harvest is so goddamn bittersweet View attachment 4041252


Very nice! good job


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> The high today in my area is 23°. Jah feels.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 18F at 7am. Had to run out to the garage for an extension cord and it literally took my breath away when I stepped outside, shirtless.


That's what it was here this morning when I started working


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> The high today in my area is 23°. Jah feels.


Yeah I feel it 2. All a sudden this massive cold front came into Pa and I didn’t pack warm enough clothes for the trip! Smoked our last bowl by hwy 420 and hit the WaWa one last time before leaving. Wawa convient store are super cool with the electronic ordering menu at the deli . I wish they did that on the west coast.
 
 
We ate couple boxes of tasty cakes, at lest 6 Philly cheese steaks. hit Roy Rogers 2. 
What’s the difference between Roy Rogers and Arby’s? 
It’s the double R burger. It’s gooood.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I feel it 2. All a sudden this massive cold front came into Pa and I didn’t pack warm enough clothes for the trip! Smoked our last bowl by hwy 420 and hit the WaWa one last time before leaving. Wawa convient store are super cool with the electronic ordering menu at the deli . I wish they did that on the west coast.
> View attachment 4041527
> View attachment 4041528
> We ate couple boxes of tasty cakes, at lest 6 Philly cheese steaks. hit Roy Rogers 2.
> ...


Miss the thanksgiving bowls from wawa, haven’t had one since I left va.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I feel it 2. All a sudden this massive cold front came into Pa and I didn’t pack warm enough clothes for the trip! Smoked our last bowl by hwy 420 and hit the WaWa one last time before leaving. Wawa convient store are super cool with the electronic ordering menu at the deli . I wish they did that on the west coast.
> View attachment 4041527
> View attachment 4041528
> We ate couple boxes of tasty cakes, at lest 6 Philly cheese steaks. hit Roy Rogers 2.
> ...


Wawa is the best gas station ever. I go everyday lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I feel it 2. All a sudden this massive cold front came into Pa and I didn’t pack warm enough clothes for the trip! Smoked our last bowl by hwy 420 and hit the WaWa one last time before leaving. Wawa convient store are super cool with the electronic ordering menu at the deli . I wish they did that on the west coast.
> View attachment 4041527
> View attachment 4041528
> We ate couple boxes of tasty cakes, at lest 6 Philly cheese steaks. hit Roy Rogers 2.
> ...


Lol, I experienced my first Wawa when we were in Tampa a couple weeks ago.. awesome!!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, I experienced my first Wawa when we were in Tampa a couple weeks ago.. awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041608


When I lived down there one of my happiest days was when they put a wawa in st Petersburg.. I was so excited for good coffee and good cheap hoagies. Apparently the owner of wawa bought a place down there and wanted the food bad enough to open one up down there. Then they built like 4 more of them


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> When I lived down there one of my happiest days was when they put a wawa in st Petersburg.. I was so excited for good coffee and good cheap hoagies. Apparently the owner of wawa bought a place down there and wanted the food bad enough to open one up down there. Then they built like 4 more of them


I went to one recently by englishtown raceway..it was my first time and I fucked up and just got Gatorade and lunchables you know that hardo MX diet


----------



## Karah (Nov 11, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, I experienced my first Wawa when we were in Tampa a couple weeks ago.. awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041608


They don’t have these stores up by me. I had never been to one until a couple weeks ago, def have good coffee


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4041528





jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4041608





srh88 said:


> Wawa is the best gas station ever. I go everyday lol


there's an old song about them


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> When I lived down there one of my happiest days was when they put a wawa in st Petersburg.. I was so excited for good coffee and good cheap hoagies. Apparently the owner of wawa bought a place down there and wanted the food bad enough to open one up down there. Then they built like 4 more of them


My brother n law is from Philly area so he scouted it out, we were hungry so he suggested Wawa. Gas station food  
Glad we stopped..



 Should have got extra cheese..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 11, 2017)

theabefroman said:


> _Forty-seven heartbeats beating like a drum
> Got to live it up live it up
> Ronnie's got a new gun_


stop it abe.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I went to one recently by englishtown raceway..it was my first time and I fucked up and just got Gatorade and lunchables you know that hardo MX diet


You were pretty close to me again. Let me know next time and we'll go riding and eat hoagies lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> stop it abe.


It's a fucking epidemic of superbros


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It's a fucking epidemic of superbros


Superhoes..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It's a fucking epidemic of superbros


We need a vaccine


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2017)

I need a fucken flamethrower, I'm sick and tired of not being able to throw flame at things.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2017)

Some older white trump supporter lady bought me a beer. I can't prove it but I think she wants the chorizo. I'd destroy that desperate bitch, if I didn't have a gf, she know it too. I'm going to go stand next to her in hopes that her pussy gets wet and she masterbates to the thought of me later.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Some older white trump supporter lady bought me a beer. I can't prove it but I think she wants the chorizo. I'd destroy that desperate bitch, if I didn't have a gf, she know it too. I'm going to go stand next to her in hopes that her pussy gets wet and she masterbates to the thought of me later.


She likes chorizo with her eggs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We need a vaccine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Some older white trump supporter lady bought me a beer. I can't prove it but I think she wants the chorizo. I'd destroy that desperate bitch, if I didn't have a gf, she know it too. I'm going to go stand next to her in hopes that her pussy gets wet and she masterbates to the thought of me later.


Cougar bait.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2017)

@mr sunshine I was necro forum searching while I was in line at the bank, and I ran in to one of your quotes. This fine ass women goes next. I put my phone in my pocket and walk up. Well something happened and Siri repeated your quote. Talk about awkward. If anyone has a iPhone play this guys quote. Lolllllllllllllllllll
Yeah 



















Lost 300 bucks at the casino....fml... If I had a pussy I'd have a fat ass stack of hundreds right now. let me do the math.. 24 hours in a day. I'd be making, roughly, 100 bucks an hour subtract the time it takes to eat and shit..and sleep every third day..I'd be easily making over 10 gs a week..I'd work that pussy.... Real jobs are for people that don't have pussys...


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2017)

Lol....Yup, that's one of mine.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol....Yup, that's one of mine.


Now Siri plays all your quotes. I just played your quote from the Christmas tread. About the black guy in a santas hat. Fuck I'm going to die.


----------



## Miss_Robot (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm Lonely. Nice to meet you


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Some older white trump supporter lady bought me a beer. I can't prove it but I think she wants the chorizo. I'd destroy that desperate bitch, if I didn't have a gf, she know it too. I'm going to go stand next to her in hopes that her pussy gets wet and she masterbates to the thought of me later.


HA HA ! 

I approve this message.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Miss_Robot said:


> I'm Lonely. Nice to meet you


I’m lonely, too. 

Let’s play house.


----------



## Miss_Robot (Nov 12, 2017)

I need a Red Bull. So I'm gonna go for a walk and get one..


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cougar bait.
> View attachment 4041758


Well, where else are you supposed to get rid of that?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Miss_Robot said:


> I need a Red Bull. So I'm gonna go for a walk and get one..


*Teleports you one Red Bull so you don’t have to brave the night in search of caffeine*

*Teleports a beer*


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I need a fucken flamethrower, I'm sick and tired of not being able to throw flame at things.


I feel your pain. 

Life is demarcated by zones of converging fire.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

This song is approximately 4:20 in length.






Just saying...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 12, 2017)

Wtf is up with you two weirdos?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf is up with you two weirdos?


Jesus Christ am I one of the weirdos again?
Was just about to hook Sunshine up with a flame thrower


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Life is *demarcated* by zones of converging fire.


tldr

That's a high dolla word.

I can't afford to pay attention let alone let someone tax my brain.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> tldr
> 
> That's a high dolla word.
> 
> I can't afford to pay attention let alone let someone tax my brain.


Pure poetry


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf is up with you two weirdos?


Hard to say.  We’re probably time travelers.

 Happy Sunday.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> tldr
> 
> That's a high dolla word.
> 
> I can't afford to pay attention let alone let someone tax my brain.


LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf is up with you two weirdos?


We need to turn off the sock, borderline and bipolar sign we are all full



The Outdoorsman said:


> Jesus Christ am I one of the weirdos again?
> Was just about to hook Sunshine up with a flame thrower


Nah, not you, you just wandered into the fray. Please hook up Mr S, he's a regular artiste with a flame thrower


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We need to turn off the sock, borderline and bipolar sign we are all full


Ha ha! 

Have a groovy day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4041946


LOL


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2017)

Miss_Robot said:


> I'm Lonely. Nice to meet you


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2017)

I counted at least 30 different spots during this ride that would have meant certain death for me. These dudes are fucking nuts, what's wrong with these guys (@Indagrow , @srh88 )???


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I counted at least 30 different spots during this ride that would have meant certain death for me. These dudes are fucking nuts, what's wrong with these guys (@Indagrow , @srh88 )???


Just embrace being old LOL it happens to the best of us


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Just embrace being old LOL it happens to the best of us


Lol. I have no problem getting old, but I couldn't/wouldn't do that stuff in my 20s. That's some superhero shit. I certainly admire it from a distance...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I have no problem getting old, but I couldn't/wouldn't do that stuff in my 20s. That's some superhero shit. I certainly admire it from a distance...


That's why you're getting old! How many studs did that in their 20/30's and lived to tell??? The answer is not enough to be statistically significant LOL hence why you gotta love the srh's and Indagrows


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2017)

My wife picked up a tiny kitten at the train station this morning, decided to wait for next train and phoned me to come fetch the cat.
So I am babysitting a rescue kitten today. I fucking love kittens almost as much as piglets. Will have to find a home for her as I don't want any new pets. It is too sad when they get old and die.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Current mood.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I counted at least 30 different spots during this ride that would have meant certain death for me. These dudes are fucking nuts, what's wrong with these guys (@Indagrow , @srh88 )???


Those dudes and dudetts are nice with it. If you start doing any of the extreme side of sports at a young age you get pretty comfortable on your poison of choice. That being said you get comfortable and good at crashing... Yes there is a right and wrong way to crash. Once you realize after all the slams you've taken you arnt dead you start to weigh if the adrenaline you've come to be addicted to after heavy doses of every weekend or day is worth the now diminished risk you tricked yourself into believing... Fear tends to take a back seat.

That being said I'm sure srh is on the same page that with age you do slow down but really you just let the little guys hit the new jumps first because at least they still bounce.

I wouldn't huck much on a bicycle as I rely heavily on my engine to just pin it if I get scared out there.. 9/10 times a handful of throttle fixes everything


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I counted at least 30 different spots during this ride that would have meant certain death for me. These dudes are fucking nuts, what's wrong with these guys (@Indagrow , @srh88 )???


I bet that guy is all potted up on weed.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Those dudes and dudetts are nice with it. If you start doing any of the extreme side of sports at a young age you get pretty comfortable on your poison of choice. That being said you get comfortable and good at crashing... Yes there is a right and wrong way to crash. Once you realize after all the slams you've taken you arnt dead you start to weigh if the adrenaline you've come to be addicted to after heavy doses of every weekend or day is worth the now diminished risk you tricked yourself into believing... Fear tends to take a back seat.
> 
> That being said I'm sure srh is on the same page that with age you do slow down but really you just let the little guys hit the new jumps first because at least they still bounce.
> 
> I wouldn't huck much on a bicycle as I rely heavily on my engine to just pin it if I get scared out there.. 9/10 times a handful of throttle fixes everything


Ive just learned that if you dont crash you arent riding hard enough lol. Also the older I'm getting the longer it takes to get better if I do wreck. But I'm still addicted to the adrenaline. I'm the kind of person If I see someone hit a jump and it looks insane. I'm going to try it also.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> My wife picked up a tiny kitten at the train station this morning, decided to wait for next train and phoned me to come fetch the cat.
> So I am babysitting a rescue kitten today. I fucking love kittens almost as much as piglets. Will have to find a home for her as I don't want any new pets. It is too sad when they get old and die.


Death of loved pets prepares us for death of loved people.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ive just learned that if you dont crash you arent riding hard enough lol. Also the older I'm getting the longer it takes to get better if I do wreck. But I'm still addicted to the adrenaline. I'm the kind of person If I see someone hit a jump and it looks insane. I'm going to try it also.


That is absolutely true! I rode dirt bikes for years, and crashing isn't a big deal if you wear protective gear. 
Definitely want to cover the main points of contact -- boots, knee & elbow pads, gloves, and a high quality full-face helmet.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That is absolutely true! I rode dirt bikes for years, and crashing isn't a big deal if you wear protective gear.
> Definitely want to cover the main points of contact -- boots, knee & elbow pads, gloves, and a high quality full-face helmet.


I just wear a helmet and chest protector and riding boots anymore.. I also don't race anymore. Just for fun every once in a while


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Those dudes and dudetts are nice with it. If you start doing any of the extreme side of sports at a young age you get pretty comfortable on your poison of choice. That being said you get comfortable and good at crashing... Yes there is a right and wrong way to crash. Once you realize after all the slams you've taken you arnt dead you start to weigh if the adrenaline you've come to be addicted to after heavy doses of every weekend or day is worth the now diminished risk you tricked yourself into believing... Fear tends to take a back seat.
> 
> That being said I'm sure srh is on the same page that with age you do slow down but really you just let the little guys hit the new jumps first because at least they still bounce.
> 
> I wouldn't huck much on a bicycle as I rely heavily on my engine to just pin it if I get scared out there.. 9/10 times a handful of throttle fixes everything


Umm high five bro, well said.


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Death of loved pets prepares us for death of loved people.


Pretty, much have like 2 of those left. I probably will be the next to go.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

I got Gorilla Glue 4, THC crystals and some Super Silver Haze shatter in case things don’t go right.

So, what’s the plan?


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2017)

Buy icecream, get stoned.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

I’ll probably just make stupid memes all day...


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ive just learned that if you dont crash you arent riding hard enough lol. Also the older I'm getting the longer it takes to get better if I do wreck. But I'm still addicted to the adrenaline. I'm the kind of person If I see someone hit a jump and it looks insane. I'm going to try it also.


Follow me up brobro! 

We gotta rip sometime though I thought I was close to you at the last race I forget where I was but didn't think e-town was also near you..kinda makes sense though but yeah I'd love to do some fender slaps and touch the ink together to combine powers I'm assuming a dark bolt will shoot into the sky and cannabises will fall over these fair lands and oh the ladies Ohhh the ladies will be waiting for us after we get off the track with panties to get the sweat out of our eyes then they will ring them out over their heads like a sexy sweat bath then use them to get the resulting cum out of their eyes...that's just setting the bar low though I don't want to be disappointed. Knucklebump


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2017)

Maybe just settle for crossing streams when you go pee together.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Maybe just settle for crossing streams when you go pee together.


Settle....dosn't sound like a good time


----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Follow me up brobro!
> 
> We gotta rip sometime though I thought I was close to you at the last race I forget where I was but didn't think e-town was also near you..kinda makes sense though but yeah I'd love to do some fender slaps and touch the ink together to combine powers I'm assuming a dark bolt will shoot into the sky and cannabises will fall over these fair lands and oh the ladies Ohhh the ladies will be waiting for us after we get off the track with panties to get the sweat out of our eyes then they will ring them out over their heads like a sexy sweat bath then use them to get the resulting cum out of their eyes...that's just setting the bar low though I don't want to be disappointed. Knucklebump



Hahaha


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Follow me up brobro!
> 
> We gotta rip sometime though I thought I was close to you at the last race I forget where I was but didn't think e-town was also near you..kinda makes sense though but yeah I'd love to do some fender slaps and touch the ink together to combine powers I'm assuming a dark bolt will shoot into the sky and cannabises will fall over these fair lands and oh the ladies Ohhh the ladies will be waiting for us after we get off the track with panties to get the sweat out of our eyes then they will ring them out over their heads like a sexy sweat bath then use them to get the resulting cum out of their eyes...that's just setting the bar low though I don't want to be disappointed. Knucklebump


I had no idea orgies were initiated by dirt bike events. I’ll have to look at my choice of sports again...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 13, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Current mood.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That is absolutely true! I rode dirt bikes for years, and crashing isn't a big deal if you wear protective gear.
> Definitely want to cover the main points of contact -- boots, knee & elbow pads, gloves, and a high quality full-face helmet.


Preferably the helmet has a clavicle cut out. Found that out the hard way.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2017)

Gonna check these guys out tomorrow


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

If you drop your phone in a toilet, then call it from another phone, you can talk to Seaworld.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 14, 2017)

Grower hides from SWAT team.





I saw this on reddit last night and thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Grower hides from SWAT team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf is he holding in front of him?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Ever pick a fight...






With a bus?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

Anybody ever grow cobra? Got some auto seeds from a friend. Never grown an auto but figured I'd give it a go. But if it's not worth it and just gonna take up space I'll drop em in the woods somewhere next spring.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anybody ever grow cobra? Got some auto seeds from a friend. Never grown an auto but figured I'd give it a go. But if it's not worth it and just gonna take up space I'll drop em in the woods somewhere next spring.


I've never, intentionally, grown an auto. I'd be interested in hearing your experience. I haven't because I feared getting a jackpot pheno and not be able to clone it! So I don't.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've never, intentionally, grown an auto. I'd be interested in hearing your experience. I haven't because I feared getting a jackpot pheno and not be able to clone it! So I don't.


I'm popping some F1s right now. The first five were disappointing. Got one that looks good so it's probably male. 
I sprouted another five in a cup of water and transferred them to solos yesterday. 
Pheno hunting is fun but frustrating. 
On the bright side my Cindy99 reveg is finally growing leaves again. 
I *really* want to get some clones going.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 15, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I think that's one of the nicest transparent black finishes that I've seen. I agree


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've never, intentionally, grown an auto. I'd be interested in hearing your experience. I haven't because I feared getting a jackpot pheno and not be able to clone it! So I don't.


I've looked it up and it honestly looks like trash imo. I'll probably just drop em close to my favorite fishing spot and worst case make some hash.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've looked it up and it honestly looks like trash imo. I'll probably just drop em close to my favorite fishing spot and worst case make some hash.


You better hope it's not also someone else's favorite fishing spot...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You better hope it's not also someone else's favorite fishing spot...


Meh. Never come across anybody here. Its an isolated pond that's a bitch to get to. And even if you do there's no fishing the shore. Too over grown. I gotta work pretty hard to get my kayak in there. That being said, It's some autos I'm not even sure i wanna grow. If someone were to happen upon them I won't be hurting.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Ever pick a fight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah what do you want to know about it?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Meh. Never come across anybody here. Its an isolated pond that's a bitch to get to. And even if you do there's no fishing the shore. Too over grown. I gotta work pretty hard to get my kayak in there. That being said, It's some autos I'm not even sure i wanna grow. If someone were to happen upon them I won't be hurting.


I know a guy who carries a small inflatable boat in a backpack and has exclusive access to some awesome fishing. 
I'm too old and out of shape for that shit...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Yeah what do you want to know about it?


How did it turn out for you?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know a guy who carries a small inflatable boat in a backpack and has exclusive access to some awesome fishing.
> I'm too old and out of shape for that shit...


I'm actually working on trying to get some sort of fold up wheel situation attached to the kayak because I drag it around so much. A small inflatable might be in my future tho. I'd probably hit something and fucking sink. My kinda luck.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> How did it turn out for you?


Took that hit like a champ shrugged it off fine. 15ft through the air by carpet van is a pretty good kick in the ass


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know a guy who carries a small inflatable boat in a backpack and has exclusive access to some awesome fishing.
> I'm too old and out of shape for that shit...


I know exclusive lake spots always wondered how the bass are just kinda a pain in the ass hauling your shit over logs to access compared to docking your boat at the public access


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I know exclusive lake spots always wondered how the bass are just kinda a pain in the ass hauling your shit over logs to access compared to docking your boat at the public access


The pond I'm going to is totally worth the work. Lot's of over growth and lily pads that's great for frogs. I've also worked pretty hard to get to some bunk spots. Sometimes ya gotta say fuck it and give it a go. You'll find a secret spot eventually.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Took that hit like a champ shrugged it off fine. 15ft through the air by carpet van is a pretty good kick in the ass


LOL. You really did fight a bus! 

I award you the much coveted banana sticker.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The pond I'm going to is totally worth the work. Lot's of over growth and lily pads that's great for frogs. I've also worked pretty hard to get to some bunk spots. Sometimes ya gotta say fuck it and give it a go. You'll find a secret spot eventually.


You're not telling me new tricks, ever walked around the shore with a fly reel and wait for one leap out of the grass and hook himself up for bait?


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know a guy who carries a small inflatable boat in a backpack and has exclusive access to some awesome fishing.
> I'm too old and out of shape for that shit...


On my first open water dive our group went to the New River. It was hike in only for miles.

At about 50ft we ran into a small school of catfish. They were huge. I guess they were 6ft or more long and had heads as big as a beach ball. It was cool watching them swim in and out of the crevices of the river bank.

When we surfaced we happened to see a guy fishing from a small boat. It looked similar to this





There was not much room for him to sit in.

The guy asked "Where are the big ones?" I had to laugh. All I could think of was if he caught any of the ones we saw he would have one hell of a ride.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You're not telling me new tricks, ever walked around the shore with a fly reel and wait for one leap out of the grass and hook himself up for bait?


I was talking about catching bass on plastic frogs but yes I've hooked plenty of big bull frogs for eating using flys.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I was talking about catching bass on plastic frogs but yes I've hooked plenty of big bull frogs for eating using flys.


Cool man I rock those plastics but keep a eye open for the antiques. Ive read some lure books that are hitting like 1200$ . Still one at a familiar gas station never asked the owner if I could buy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Cool man I rock those plastics but keep a eye open for the antiques. Ive read some lure books that are hitting like 1200$ . Still one at a familiar gas station never asked the owner if I could buy


My dad actually has a couple boxes of his grandfathers lures. Might be some gold in there.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My dad actually has a couple boxes of his grandfathers lures. Might be some gold in there.


Yeah good chance man. Lend you dads old lure book if you want to use it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2017)

lokie said:


> On my first open water dive our group went to the New River. It was hike in only for miles.
> 
> At about 50ft we ran into a small school of catfish. They were huge. I guess they were 6ft or more long and had heads as big as a beach ball. It was cool watching them swim in and out of the crevices of the river bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Meh. Never come across anybody here. Its an isolated pond that's a bitch to get to. And even if you do there's no fishing the shore. Too over grown. I gotta work pretty hard to get my kayak in there. That being said, It's some autos I'm not even sure i wanna grow. If someone were to happen upon them I won't be hurting.


Southern Ohio has this type of pond fishing. Old reclaimed coal mining property. Long walk (2+ miles) (no veh) to hundreds of ponds with brush grown up tight to water's edge. I've seen pics of guys using some type of hauler for kayaks that looked pretty practical. But there are access roads. They also use those inflatable inner tube type setups. Some of the biggest LM bass in the state.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 16, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Southern Ohio has this type of pond fishing. Old reclaimed coal mining property. Long walk (2+ miles) (no veh) to hundreds of ponds with brush grown up tight to water's edge. I've seen pics of guys using some type of hauler for kayaks that looked pretty practical. But there are access roads. They also use those inflatable inner tube type setups. Some of the biggest LM bass in the state.


Ya just gotta clear a path to the water...


----------



## Steve French (Nov 16, 2017)

I had to get up early today for a doctors appointment in the next town over. Communist health care has me shopping around to try and cut down the wait times down a few months. I couldn't sleep in time so I just got shitfaced wasted. It also cured all my ills so I don't need to go to the doctor anymore. It's a win win.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 16, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Ha that screen image alone reminded me of Robert redfords newer flick Think it was called lost at sea. reminded me of you. Also my good ole boy golden retriever recognizes his name Robert Redford,, Jeremiah Johnson , He's also known as "what's up dude" and The big lebowski, also The boss, and other shit but he's smart like that


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


I used to kyak fish and we have Nantucket sleigh rides around here.. I've been pulled for over an hour its a blast until the cut back and wrap you up in the paddles and well your best to just cut the line at that point.. I retired yak fishing because its fucking nuts when the stripper season opens up a Buncha yahoos running kyaks over and shooting seals with shotguns its just mayhem as it draws the great whites in for a free meal


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 16, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Southern Ohio has this type of pond fishing. Old reclaimed coal mining property. Long walk (2+ miles) (no veh) to hundreds of ponds with brush grown up tight to water's edge. I've seen pics of guys using some type of hauler for kayaks that looked pretty practical. But there are access roads. They also use those inflatable inner tube type setups. Some of the biggest LM bass in the state.


I'm in central Ohio. I've fished the southern side of the state a lot. Also try to get to lake Erie at least once a year for walleye.
Edit....my buddy has 50 acres a few hours south of columbus that we hunt and fish all the time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Awe, so cute! I love Alf and the kitty cat is so cute!! I bet she loves to get scratched and petted and purrs a lot. She looks so sweet!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I retired yak fishing because its fucking nuts when the stripper season opens up a Buncha yahoos running kyaks over and *shooting seals with shotguns* its just mayhem as it draws the great whites in for a free meal


Stripper season?  Damn, where do I sign up?

As for shooting seals, you go to jail in these parts for stuff like that unless you're Alaskan Native.


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2017)

We had a dubbed version of ALF (was actually funnier than the original), I remember him always trying to hypnotize the house cat, Lucky.
You are no longer a cat, you are now a hotdog!.

I don't get why people shoot animals. Imagine them just walking around having a nice time, then BAM, some arsehole with too much time on his hands shoots you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2017)

I am not a hunter myself but I know a lot of people that are really into it. I think it’s a thing that’s passed down in family’s like a bonding thing. Dragging dead animal parts out of the forest seems like a lot of work and people get injured all the time lifting and hauling the carcasses. My coworker hunts and she just had twins and they are already getting dressed up in little hunting outfits.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 16, 2017)

Everyone should kill something they're going to eat at least once, preferably as a kid. It can give a deeper respect for both animals and your food. I know too many people who disassociate animals from food and treat it like any other disposable commodity. When you realize something gave it's life so you could survive, you think twice about just discarding it.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Everyone should kill something they're going to eat at least once, preferably as a kid. It can give a deeper respect for both animals and your food. I know too many people who disassociate animals from food and treat it like any other disposable commodity. When you realize something gave it's life so you could survive, you think twice about just discarding it.


Plus the smell of disemboweling it, that's nice too.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Everyone should kill something they're going to eat at least once, preferably as a kid. It can give a deeper respect for both animals and your food. I know too many people who disassociate animals from food and treat it like any other disposable commodity. When you realize something gave it's life so you could survive, you think twice about just discarding it.





Bareback said:


> Plus the smell of disemboweling it, that's nice too.


I agree, it is very important to understand the full cost of what you are eating and what it paid for your survival.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2017)

When I was ten maybe. One of my grandmas goats choked on an apple and died. She made me cut it open and take out some sack.. I didn't want to but I can't have my grandma thinking I'm some type of bitch, So I did it. She died a few years ago and I didn't go to her funeral, I wish I had but I don't regret not going. I said I wasn't and I didn't because I do what the fuck I say I'm going to do.. I'm not just saying shit for fun, there's fucking levels to this shit..


----------



## lokie (Nov 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I agree, it is very important to understand the full cost of what you are eating and what it paid for your survival.


What does Quinoa get charged?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stripper season?  Damn, where do I sign up?
> 
> As for shooting seals, you go to jail in these parts for stuff like that unless you're Alaskan Native.





ANC said:


> We had a dubbed version of ALF (was actually funnier than the original), I remember him always trying to hypnotize the house cat, Lucky.
> You are no longer a cat, you are now a hotdog!.
> 
> I don't get why people shoot animals. Imagine them just walking around having a nice time, then BAM, some arsehole with too much time on his hands shoots you.


They where eating the fish (go figure) and pushing them deeper.. The commercial fishermen are a greasy greasy salty bunch

You get fucked for shooting them here too but when they just wash up on a scenic beach to the horror of those who summer in the cape.. With no one around its impossible to pin it on anyone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Plus the smell of disemboweling it, that's nice too.


Done correctly (ie. not puncturing the stomach/digestive tract) I don't notice any smell other than the fresh blood - EXCEPT for rabbit/hare's - now they have some shitty smelling viscera.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 16, 2017)

I killed a rat with a crutch once.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2017)

. 


neosapien said:


> I killed a rat with a crutch once.


I killed a rat with a bin full of shampoo and conditioner. Like 70 shampoos, bro. Rat was inside of a Doritos bag, picked that bin up and dropped it on that muthafucker.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I killed a rat with a crutch once.


Very ninja like..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm in central Ohio. I've fished the southern side of the state a lot. Also try to get to lake Erie at least once a year for walleye.
> Edit....my buddy has 50 acres a few hours south of columbus that we hunt and fish all the time.


Walleye is the best tasting fish.

I remember being at Lake Erie in the early '60's on a family vacation. The beach was littered with stinky dead fish from pollution. I remember my dad saying, 'we won't be coming here again'.

The best thing they ever did was enact laws to clean up lakes and rivers around here. Everything has come back. My local river isn't orange anymore, and people can fish there again.


----------



## lokie (Nov 16, 2017)

I have programed my cell phone with distinctive ring tones for easy recognition of who is calling.

For generic numbers, people I do not know, Men At Work's Who can it be now was chosen.




When I here that I almost always ignore it and let it go to Vmail.

Most of my ring tones match in some way my thoughts or feelings of the people they are attached to.

I found this little jewel along my way.

I'm BOSSY, I'm the BITCH yall love to hate




This has been assigned to my step daughter.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Steelers on Thursday night @tangerinegreen555 . Looks cold..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Steelers on Thursday night @tangerinegreen555 . Looks cold..


It is. And the weather pattern is a very unusual south east flow from Lake Erie.

Very strange wind direction today. It's sleeting off and on. And 3 days rest.

I'm worried. We're the worst, most underachieving 7-2 team in history.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> .
> 
> I killed a rat with a bin full of shampoo and conditioner. Like 70 shampoos, bro. Rat was inside of a Doritos bag, picked that bin up and dropped it on that muthafucker.


Please tell me the shampoo brand was Suave


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It is. And the weather pattern is a very unusual south east flow from Lake Erie.
> 
> Very strange wind direction today. It's sleeting off and on. And 3 days rest.
> 
> I'm worried. We're the worst, most underachieving 7-2 team in history.


Yeah, Indy almost had ya, almost..


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Please tell me the shampoo brand was Suave


Lol


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah, Indy almost had ya, almost..


They finally put it together tonight.

I'm feeling a little better about getting past New England now.

New England needs kicked around by somebody. For a change.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They finally put it together tonight.
> 
> I'm feeling a little better about getting past New England now.
> 
> New England needs kicked around by somebody. For a change.


Don't worry, we'll Fuck the Patriots up on Sunday for you.. no problem, consider it done.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't worry, we'll Fuck the Patriots up on Sunday for you.. no problem, consider it done.


Hit Brady. Over and over again until his arrogant mouth can't speak.


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

Lol, sport.


----------



## 420God (Nov 17, 2017)

*Apparently Navy Pilots From NAS Whidbey Island Drew A Massive Penis In The Sky*

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/16181/apparently-navy-pilots-from-nas-whidbey-island-drew-this-massive-penis-in-the-sky


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't worry, we'll Fuck the Patriots up on Sunday for you.. no problem, consider it done.


L...O...L.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Done correctly (ie. not puncturing the stomach/digestive tract) I don't notice any smell other than the fresh blood - EXCEPT for rabbit/hare's - now they have some shitty smelling viscera.


Sorry. 

It’s because we eat lasagna and Cheetos.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry.
> 
> It’s because we eat lasagna and Cheetos.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry.
> 
> It’s because we eat lasagna and Cheetos.


Is Cheetos Grassshitty code for dix?

I heard it was.


How many cheetos can you fit into your mouth at one time?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is Cheetos Grassshitty code for dix?
> 
> I heard it was.
> 
> ...




Just kidding. I’m too stoned to do that.

 Can’t we all just smoke a bong?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4044526
> 
> Can’t we all just smoke a bong?


No cheetos?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No cheetos?
> View attachment 4044527


Eating that many cheetos is clearly a choking hazard. Like a hotdog eating contest, only more numerous and they’re a different color.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Eating that many cheetos is clearly a choking hazard. Like a hotdog eating contest, only more numerous and they’re a different color.


Jesus fuck! Go back to grass city.

Oh I forgot, they don’t want you around over there either.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Jesus fuck! Go back to grass city.
> 
> Oh I forgot, they don’t want to around over there either.


Actually, I think they filed extradition papers.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Actually, I think they filed extradition papers.


That’s it for him, then.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> That’s it for him, then.


Lol. This seems to be going really well for you.


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Lmao he liked your post and the pic is referring to him. 


What an idiot


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey so that Zoom anus guy is sending poeple pm’s saying he is putting them on ignore and to stop communicating with him. Hahahahahahaha

He needs to just log off and never come back.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey so that Zoom anus guy is sending poeple pm’s saying he is putting them on ignore and to stop communicating with him. Hahahahahahaha
> 
> He needs to just log off and never come back.


Ahhh did you get a matching one too? Dip PM's me and when he doesn't like my answer tells me not to communicate with him, he's putting me on ignore.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh did you get a matching one too? Dip PM's me and when he doesn't like my answer tells me not to communicate with him, he's putting me on ignore.


Pm’s You then tells you not to communicate with him


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

I didn't get a PM. I'm quite upset.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I didn't get a PM. I'm quite upset.


There ya go now quit yer bitchin'


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey so that Zoom anus guy is sending poeple pm’s saying he is putting them on ignore and to stop communicating with him. Hahahahahahaha
> 
> He needs to just log off and never come back.


 I'd like a p.m... 


HEY @Zoom Rabbit , GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.... BABY HITLER..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go now quit yer bitchin'


Thank you. That's generous. I wasn't mean to the Bunny gentleman, thought he would've reached out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Thank you. That's generous. I wasn't mean to the Bunny gentleman, thought he would've reached out.


Nah he just felt like he had to tells us he thought we sucked. 

Like we give a fuck


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Thank you. That's generous. I wasn't mean to the Bunny gentleman, thought he would've reached out.


Ikr you were very kind. Frankly I think you should reach out and find out why you were slighted! Possibly you can assist him. He just can't seem to get this right, can he 



Gary Goodson said:


> Nah he just felt like he had to tells us he thought we sucked.
> 
> Like we give a fuck


If I haven't pissed someone off I'm probably doing it wrong


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)

Picked up a 6 pack of Flat Tire Belgian White. Damn tasty. 
Beautiful cloudy straw colored & foam lacing the glass...Colorado for the win.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> We had a dubbed version of ALF (was actually funnier than the original), I remember him always trying to hypnotize the house cat, Lucky.
> You are no longer a cat, you are now a hotdog!.
> 
> I don't get why people shoot animals.* Imagine them just walking around having a nice time, then BAM, some arsehole with too much time on his hands shoots you.*


Sounds like Chicago...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like Chicago...


Yeah but you still got the Cubs.

We just have Andrew McCutchen, Josh Harrison and 23 other guys.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4044685


That’s why we have one of highest teen pregnancy rates in the nation. By 2007 we actually had the highest.


And you have to also factor in that talking about sex in a Hispanic household is taboo af. So our poor young girls end up learning about sex from some dumb idiot on the streets.

Which is why me and my wife have made it a point to have open dialog about sex with our daughter. We’ve told her if she has any questions or concerns that she can always talk to us. And not feel ashamed to ask these very important questions if she feels the need.


Ya boy Gare might come off on this board as a troll(and I love it) but irl I hold my shit down like a G!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s why we have one of highest teen pregnancy rates in the nation. By 2011 we actually had the highest.
> View attachment 4044738
> 
> And you have to also factor in that talking about sex in a Hispanic household is taboo af. So our poor young girls end up learning about sex from some dumb idiot on the streets.
> ...


Daughter: Daddy?
Gary: Yeah sweetie, what's up?
D: I have a question?
G: Sure baby go ahead and ask
D: How many dicks can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Daughter: Daddy?
> Gary: Yeah sweetie, what's up?
> D: I have a question?
> G: Sure baby go ahead and ask
> D: How many dicks can you fit in your mouth?


Me: at least 3 on a good night. This is common knowledge.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2017)

G: And you, NONE, ever. Now go to your room until you are 40 yo


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s why we have one of highest teen pregnancy rates in the nation. By 2011 we actually had the highest.
> View attachment 4044738
> 
> And you have to also factor in that talking about sex in a Hispanic household is taboo af. So our poor young girls end up learning about sex from some dumb idiot on the streets.
> ...


That's what's up, nobody in my family talked about sex. I learned what a big dick was by looking down.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Walleye is the best tasting fish.
> 
> I remember being at Lake Erie in the early '60's on a family vacation. The beach was littered with stinky dead fish from pollution. I remember my dad saying, 'we won't be coming here again'.
> 
> The best thing they ever did was enact laws to clean up lakes and rivers around here. Everything has come back. My local river isn't orange anymore, and people can fish there again.


Yellow perch are from the walleye family and also very tasty. 
MUCH easier to catch too. 
Here in WA there are no limits on size or quantity. On a good day, you can troll a small crankbait and fill up a cooler before lunch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I didn't get a PM. I'm quite upset.


me too!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yellow perch are from the walleye family and also very tasty.
> MUCH easier to catch too.
> Here in WA there are no limits on size or quantity. On a good day, you can troll a small crankbait and fill up a cooler before lunch.


I'd eat that. Looks easy to fillet.

Get the peanut oil.


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

I taught my daughter she can have a boyfriend the day she turns 35.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> I taught my daughter she can have a boyfriend the day she turns 35.


Real talk


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

She is only 5, but for now, that is what she believes.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> She is only 5, but for now, that is what she believes.


That’s what’s up bro. You’re a good father. 

My baby girl is 12 and I already know, it’s gettig close to the time that her own hormones are gonna make me have to fuck some young dude up.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't worry, we'll Fuck the Patriots up on Sunday for you.. no problem, consider it done.


Ha! You guys don't like the Pats? You really want to fuck them up? Good luck NFL Loser teams. LOL!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Ha! You guys don't like the Pats? You really want to fuck them up? Good luck NFL Loser teams. LOL!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s what’s up bro. You’re a good father.
> 
> My baby girl is 12 and I already know, it’s gettig close to the time that her own hormones are gonna make me have to fuck some young dude up.


I raised 2 girls. 
The teenage years were... "interesting".


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Yea, it sucks to have my team SO fucking good and have everyone hate on us. But I'm old, and can remember the good old days of sitting in the rain and snow on the cold metal bleachers of Foxboro Stadium, knowing full well they may not win _any_ games that year, lol. Couldn't watch them on TV because they never sold out. 

Now we eat sushi and drink $12 beers while watching TB12 shred at age 40. Yea, six is gonna feel good!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yea, it sucks to have my team SO fucking good and have everyone hate on us. But I'm old, and can remember the good old days of sitting in the rain and snow on the cold metal bleachers of Foxboro Stadium, knowing full well they may not win _any_ games that year, lol. Couldn't watch them on TV because they never sold out.
> 
> Now we eat sushi and drink $12 beers while watching TB12 shred at age 40. Yea, six is gonna feel good!


LOL
Real winners don't cheat. 
How many times have they been caught?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Why are idiots like you waking up from 7+ year periods of relative silence, only to become some of the most chatty and annoying socks on RIU? 
Who is so bored that they resurrect old accounts to convert them into zombie sock puppets???

So sad.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So sad.


Me? Cheaters? LOL. Tomorrow is Mexican Day, all great Mexican foods and tequila! I love football season


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Me? Cheaters? LOL. Tomorrow is Mexican Day, all great Mexican foods and tequila! I love football season


Fuck off, you stupid sock puppet. 
Get back in the drawer where you belong...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

Football is men in tights slapping each other on the ass and throwing a leather ball at each other. 

Go, Broncos!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why are idiots like you waking up from 7+ year periods of relative silence, only to become some of the most chatty and annoying socks on RIU?
> Who is so bored that they resurrect old accounts to convert them into zombie sock puppets???
> 
> So sad.


I understand that calling out socks is a popular sport here. But what's your definition of a sock puppet? Tstat has been a member here for 7 years. Most of his posts were in forums/threads related to growing. He dares to post here, about football, during football season, and that makes him a sock puppet? FWIW, I don't like the Patriots either.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I understand that calling out socks is a popular sport here. But what's your definition of a sock puppet? Tstat has been a member here for 7 years. Most of his posts were in forums/threads related to growing. He dares to post here, about football, during football season, and that makes him a sock puppet? FWIW, I don't like the Patriots either.


I always thought the term ‘sock puppet’ referred to a second account opened by someone because they were crazy, banned or bored.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I raised 2 girls.
> The teenage years were... "interesting".


It still is "interesting", mine are twins, 28. A weird mix of woman and teenage girl


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Real winners don't cheat.
> How many times have they been caught?


Winners do cheat, the skill is in not getting caught


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> He dares to post here, about football, during football season, and that makes him a sock puppet?


Yea, man- I figure I must be cool now, after all these years I'm finally being called out as a sock! This is so fucking exciting, I gotta tell ya. I mean I love football and get excited for the games, but THIS, shit...





And seriously, everyone outside of NE hates the Pats. I get that, I hate the Yankees, lol. I used to hate Dallas (back when they were relevant). I only posted after reading how the Raiders were gonna do some killing and such. I just don't know how the Pats won the SB again, with properly inflated balls even, and no taping plays. Bill must be cheating some other super secret way


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Winners do cheat, the skill is in not getting caught


Agreed. 
Didn't the pats get caught stealing signals by tapping the other teams comm link? 
Then there was "deflategate". 

So sad.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So sad.


See above


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I understand that calling out socks is a popular sport here. But what's your definition of a sock puppet? Tstat has been a member here for 7 years. Most of his posts were in forums/threads related to growing. He dares to post here, about football, during football season, and that makes him a sock puppet? FWIW, I don't like the Patriots either.


The big problem has been with socks who shared a certain way of posting, a fist if you will. 

Tstat does not seem to have the puppet master's fist. So I won't currently be hunting him(?).

I could be wrong, and if so my intent will change.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I understand that calling out socks is a popular sport here. But what's your definition of a sock puppet? Tstat has been a member here for 7 years. Most of his posts were in forums/threads related to growing. He dares to post here, about football, during football season, and that makes him a sock puppet? FWIW, I don't like the Patriots either.


I'm saying that 7 years is a long time to go with relatively few posts -- then suddenly he transforms into a chatty dickhead??? 

It is suspicious, and I've seen it before.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The big problem has been with socks who shared a certain way of posting, a fist if you will.
> 
> Tstat does not seem to have the puppet master's fist. So I won't currently be hunting him(?).
> 
> I could be wrong, and if so my intent will change.


The only thing I know with certainty, is that if Tstat had not posted 2 times about a friggin' football team, he never would've been called a sock puppet. And told to leave. By someone who really really hates the team he supports.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> chatty dickhead???


Wow, dude- you really are butthurt, so sad.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm saying that 7 years is a long time to go with relatively few posts -- then suddenly he transforms into a chatty dickhead???
> 
> It is suspicious, and I've seen it before.


Yeah, but for Abe, who ran many, deep socks I think our startle response would be less. This guy so far doesn't feel like an Abe but I have been wrong before. So I'm going to simply grit my teeth through football season and hope it all goes by quickly.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It still is "interesting", mine are twins, 28. A weird mix of woman and teenage girl


43 and 38 here and it has not gotten much better.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Wow, dude- you really are butthurt, so sad.


see above


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar
[QUOTE="Chunky Stool said:


> Oh brother. You act like I just kicked a puppy.
> This is T&T and you've gotta have a thick skin to be here.
> 
> noice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


I'm just fucking with him. It's kind of fun! 
I'm really stoned and don't want to mow the yard...


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

HA! It's only a game, Chunky! Keep repeating that throughout life and you will be OK. 
Cunt face donkey fuckers. Interesting... BUT STUPID, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm just fucking with him. It's kind of fun!
> I'm really stoned and don't want to mow the yard...


LOL go mow the yarrrrrrrrrrrrd, like a pirate


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2017)

Hate the football team, not the man


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2017)

The Thanksgiving rehearsal of Kumbaya will be at 6pm, thank you


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm saying that 7 years is a long time to go with relatively few posts -- then suddenly he transforms into a chatty dickhead???
> 
> It is suspicious, and I've seen it before.


Try looking at the facts objectively, and think for yourself. You called him out after he made 2 posts supporting a football team. Yes, he's only posted 534 times in his nearly 8 years here. For you, that may be just what you post on any given Sunday. And he's the chatty dickhead? He has been posting consistently on this site for the last 2 years, and you never said a word. Until he posted in TnT, about a football team you despise. 

I don't even know the guy. But if your bar for determining a sock puppet, and trying to silence them, is based on your dislike for a football team . . . raise your bar a bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

What sucks is that I've been trying to watch a recorded show while also dicking around on my laptop. 
I have restarted four times! 
If I was smart, I'd pause. 

Here we go again...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh brother. You act like I just kicked a puppy.
> This is T&T and you've gotta have a thick skin to be here.
> 
> I got one for both of ya:
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Try looking at the facts objectively, and think for yourself. You called him out after he made 2 posts supporting a football team. Yes, he's only posted 534 times in his nearly 8 years here. For you, that may be just what you post on any given Sunday. And he's the chatty dickhead? He has been posting consistently on this site for the last 2 years, and you never said a word. Until he posted in TnT, about a football team you despise.
> 
> I don't even know the guy. But if your bar for determining a sock puppet, and trying to silence them, is based on your dislike for a football team . . . raise your bar a bit.


You: 
Me: 

(I really don't want to mow the yard...)


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You:
> Me:
> 
> (I really don't want to mow the yard...)


Brilliant response. Seriously. One of the best I've seen here. That well-reasoned response, with its supporting facts has convinced me you are right about the whole sock puppet thing, and I am wrong.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I raised 2 girls.
> The teenage years were... "interesting".


I’ve raised 2 and have a 6yr old now..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Brilliant response. Seriously. One of the best I've seen here. That well-reasoned response, with its supporting facts has convinced me you are right about the whole sock puppet thing, and I am wrong.


I appreciate quality sarcasm, which that wasn't ^^   

What do you want from me pablum-esqobar?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

I have one girl she's 25 , I have one question will college ever end? ...........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve raised 2 and have a 6yr old now..


We raised 4 and have a pile of G-critters with another on the way.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have one girl she's 25 , I have one question will college ever end? ...........


No shit! 
Now my youngest wants to go to law school!


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We raised 4 and have a pile of G-critters with another on the way.


I have 4, 3 girls, 2 granddaughters and 1 grandson.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2017)

Take it to PM if you guys have an issue.
No sense in screwing up a good thread please.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are very defensive and answered my question with a question.
> Feels kinda awkward...
> 
> Is this a "bromance"?
> It's cool. There's certainly nothing wrong with that and I apologize if I picked on your boyfriend.


I see you've taken the Bucky classes on how to debate. You should stick to following him around and liking his posts.

There is no shame in simply apologizing to Tstat. That would be nice. Unless you're too much of a stubborn coward.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 18, 2017)

Am I the only one already getting shit ready for thanksgiving? I’m gonna make all the turkey and chicken stock today and tomorrow. I’m also gonna get the cranberry jalapeño sauce ready because it keeps well in the fridge. And I’m also making the ham hock broth for the collard greens too.

Most of the real cooking will happen the day before. But the turkey has to be made the day of. I can’t fuck with dry turkey!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Take it to PM if you guys have an issue.
> No sense in screwing up a good thread please.


I posted just before you said that. I'm done.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> T


Yea, no need. I rattled the cage of a NE hater. My work here is done. See you all Sunday Funday! Never miss a Sunday show!!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

The reply didn't work and I'm too drunk to fix it. It was the quote about apologizing, hehe.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yea, it sucks to have my team SO fucking good and have everyone hate on us. But I'm old, and can remember the good old days of sitting in the rain and snow on the cold metal bleachers of Foxboro Stadium, knowing full well they may not win _any_ games that year, lol. Couldn't watch them on TV because they never sold out.
> 
> Now we eat sushi and drink $12 beers while watching TB12 shred at age 40. Yea, six is gonna feel good!


How many of those you got?
 
 
We got 6


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Am I the only one already getting shit ready for thanksgiving? I’m gonna make all the turkey and chicken stock today and tomorrow. I’m also gonna get the cranberry jalapeño sauce ready because it keeps well in the fridge. And I’m also making the ham hock broth for the collard greens too.
> 
> Most of the real cooking will happen the day before. But the turkey has to be made the day of. I can’t fuck with dry turkey!


I'm not cooking this year, it feels very weird. I may break down and buy a test turkey.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How many of those you got?


Ask me again in February. Or let's talk MODERN TIMES.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Ask me again in February. Or let's talk MODERN TIMES.


So, you don't have 6?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not cooking this year, it feels very weird. I may break down and buy a test turkey.


We're having Rueben casserole. Everything in one baking dish for a change.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We're having Rueben casserole. Everything in one baking dish for a change.


Is that like a Reuben sammy, but casserole? Sounds great, I'd eat that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that like a Reuben sammy, but casserole? Sounds great, I'd eat that


That's exactly it. Same stuff. Corned beef. brisket, sauerkraut, Swiss, dressing, rye bread chunks on top.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's exactly it. Same stuff. Corned beef. brisket, sauerkraut, Swiss, dressing, rye bread chunks on top.


Yum! I'll have a double please, with some thin sliced raw red onions


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yum! I'll have a double please, with some thin sliced raw red onions


Yeah, I can't eat a Rueben sammy any more. If you make them right, they're too damn big to fit in your mouth. Way bigger than 6 dix.

So I started making them open face like the NY Jewish deli's.

Then the wife came up with the casserole idea. Way easier. Same taste.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2017)

Someone posted a pic of this thing on Facebook saying it needed a home. I said it looks like it would taste good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4045257
> 
> Someone posted a pic of this thing on Facebook saying it needed a home. I said it looks like it would taste good.


Trust me, domestic cat's don't taste good.
In fact they don't even smell good.
I trapped in the Alaskan interior & used cat carcasses for a lure (from the pound) & they smell gross but Fox, Wolf & Lynx thought it lovely.

Edit: I have to say that Lynx is delicious - they feed almost exclusively on hare's & the meat is very light & palatable. just an fyi.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trust me, domestic cat's don't taste good.
> In fact they don't even smell good.
> I trapped in the Alaskan interior & used cat carcasses for a lure (from the pound) & they smell gross but Fox, Wolf & Lynx thought it lovely.
> 
> Edit: I have to say that Lynx is delicious - they feed almost exclusively on hare's & the meat is very light & palatable. just an fyi.


Wait...what? They feed on what?

For the record, I taste like shit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not cooking this year, .


me neither... so sad


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trust me, domestic cat's don't taste good.


lol, sig potential here


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2017)

Happy Sunday, Brethren. This kind lady is showing us the basic movements of Kizomba, sort of like a chill African tango. The intricate rythmic pattern of her hips is mesmerizing, nice control. She is so fine, and she knows it. Enjoy...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 19, 2017)

Good morning fam, got a question for ya. I know, growing questions in TNT.. tisk tisk.. but you my peeps, we all know the amount of idiots on here, so I’ll choose you idiots 

Does a proper dry and cure add potency? Is it stronger after a cure then it is the day of chop? 






Penis... now it fits here


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2017)

I like hot dogs

 

Need to go get me some poppyseed buns and sport peppers.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I like hot dogs
> 
> View attachment 4045395
> 
> Need to go get me some poppyseed buns and sport peppers.


What's a sport pepper?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's a sport pepper?


http://www.viennabeef.com/chicago-sport-peppers

Just small pickled hot peppers, they're good on their own too.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning fam, got a question for ya. I know, growing questions in TNT.. tisk tisk.. but you my peeps, we all know the amount of idiots on here, so I’ll choose you idiots
> 
> Does a proper dry and cure add potency? Is it stronger after a cure then it is the day of chop?
> 
> ...


Yeah I think so. I can't prove it but I think 2/3 weeks in cure - 3 months is the sweetest.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I think so. I can't prove it but I think 2/3 weeks in cure - 3 months is the sweetest.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


3 months lol. Maybe some day..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> me neither... so sad


LOL for me it's the American Legion Hall. They have a $7.00 Turkey dinner and a full bar. So there will be a huge group, probably some live music, shooting pool.



BarnBuster said:


> lol, sig potential here


LOL it really is unfortunately I have someone else currently in the warm up box, if, and that is a big if, I remove abe's. As long as socky keeps socking I'm thinking of keeping it current.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning fam, got a question for ya. I know, growing questions in TNT.. tisk tisk.. but you my peeps, we all know the amount of idiots on here, so I’ll choose you idiots
> 
> Does a proper dry and cure add potency? Is it stronger after a cure then it is the day of chop?
> 
> ...





dstroy said:


> I like hot dogs
> 
> View attachment 4045395
> 
> Need to go get me some poppyseed buns and sport peppers.


Um yea.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> 3 months lol. Maybe some day..


I build an 8'x8'x7' room and I only grow for personal and only in the cooler months. So I have to be sure to time it out so I don't run out . Plus my daughter thinks I'm her go to guy shh.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday, Brethren. This kind lady is showing us the basic movements of Kizomba, sort of like a chill African tango. The intricate rythmic pattern of her hips is mesmerizing, nice control. She is so fine, and she knows it. Enjoy...


I tots translated that song, like in my mind listen for it in the chorus.

"Dont fuck with Scottie, she chokes on dick"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I build an 8'x8'x7' room and I only grow for personal and only in the cooler months. So I have to be sure to time it out so I don't run out . Plus my daughter thinks I'm her go to guy shh.


I ran out last year and it sucked! 
A buddy helped me out so I didn't have to actually buy weed. All he wants in return is a 10-pack of cindy99 clones from my reveg plant. 
It's grapefruit!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I build an 8'x8'x7' room and I only grow for personal and only in the cooler months. So I have to be sure to time it out so I don't run out . Plus my daughter thinks I'm her go to guy shh.


LOL first mistake was teaching her how to shoot so well


----------



## Bareback (Nov 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL first mistake was teaching her how to shoot so well


She is my baby girl. Looks like her mother acts like me. At least she's pretty.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 19, 2017)

Sunday Funday, bitches. Yep. Football is fun. Hello?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2017)

Is this good or bad mold? Got plant from a buddy and it came this way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is this good or bad mold? Got plant from a buddy and it came this way.
> View attachment 4045626


Scrape that shit off the surface and spray(not your plant) w/ 3% hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Scrape that shit off the surface and spray(not your plant) w/ 3% hydrogen peroxide


Yikes! 
What is it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes!
> What is it?


Near as I can tell it's just mold, but there is an excess of moisture and plenty of nutrients for it, hence it's there. Fungus gnats are next


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Near as I can tell it's just mold, but there is an excess of moisture and plenty of nutrients for it, hence it's there. Fungus gnats are next


Both plants looked overwatered when I got them but I haven't seen any bugs -- yet. 
I might just top dress with some worm castings & gnat nix (crushed growstone) and see what happens. 
But I do have some fully cooked organic soil ready to go if a transplant is needed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is this good or bad mold? Got plant from a buddy and it came this way.


The only good mold is blue cheese


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Both plants looked overwatered when I got them but I haven't seen any bugs -- yet.
> I might just top dress with some worm castings & gnat nix (crushed growstone) and see what happens.
> But I do have some fully cooked organic soil ready to go if a transplant is needed.


Do what malt says and hit them with peroxide. I would have suggested full strength 30%  but I'm an asshole, he gave you really good advice. Plus the 3% will give you a little help with oxygenation from over watering and clear the mold.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The only good mold is blue cheese


Pencillium ascomycetes has a good rep for certain peeps, me it kills, but I have mad skillz


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Pencillium ascomycetes has a good rep for certain peeps, me it kills, but I have mad skillz


Oops.

There is more than one kind of good mold.

Blue cheese just *tastes* the best.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oops.
> 
> There is more than one kind of good mold.
> 
> Blue cheese just *tastes* the best.


OMG you are so right!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Do what malt says and hit them with peroxide. I would have suggested full strength 30%  but I'm an asshole, he gave you really good advice. Plus the 3% will give you a little help with oxygenation from over watering and clear the mold.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oops.
> 
> There is more than one kind of good mold.
> 
> Blue cheese just *tastes* the best.


 I am a fan of _Botrytis cinerea_ myself. Bad for bud but good for the grape.


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The only good mold is blue cheese


This mold has a useful purpose .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2017)

His grow room has a big fan so the mold couldn't have come from him..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> His grow room has a big fan so the mold couldn't have come from him..
> View attachment 4045666


Stachybotrys much?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2017)

Attention @srh88 


Those Eagles are definitely for real. Holy fuck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Attention @srh88
> 
> 
> Those Eagles are definitely for real. Holy fuck.


Did you see Chris Christie hanging out with Jerry Jones?  

@Gary Goodson


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Attention @srh88
> 
> 
> Those Eagles are definitely for real. Holy fuck.


First half I was kinda worried. But now they are just completely wrecking the cowboys. 

@Gary Goodson ....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you see Chris Christie hanging out with Jerry Jones?
> 
> @Gary Goodson


Was there a big food spread?

Bet it's gone now!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> First half I was kinda worried. But now they are just completely wrecking the cowboys.
> 
> @Gary Goodson ....
> 
> ...


On the road too.

9-1 with a good finishing schedule. 

#1 seed is looking good.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> On the road too.
> 
> 9-1 with a good finishing schedule.
> 
> #1 seed is looking good.


They are playing insanely good. But its the eagles so they'll probably choke in the playoffs. The whole team though is playing awesome. Not just 2 dudes catching touchdowns. Every receiver is getting their chance and their lines are insane


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2017)

met a group of flannel girls in town today and they happened to have an extra ticket to a hurling game at Fenway.. I've never seen it played and it's crazy intense as far as a stone going 200 they seem to not care. I was driving one of these ladies back to the bar when I saw a group of dudes beating on a guy on the ground. It just so happened there was a puddle next to them and I felt like being a hero of sorts infront of this flannel fanny. Hit the puddle and drenched the group.. As we ripped away laughing and riding high on my minimal exposure act of heronisim I herd a snap snap and my driver side mirror disappears. Took a moment to realize I was being shot at but I already had her head buried and was pinned going through a red light. So now I need to put another truck back on the road and maybe retire my vanity plate? Yes she mouthified my wang 

Night y'all. dix all around for your health


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

Whiskey tonight.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Yes she mouthified my wang


Sounds lackluster, now if you exploded at the same time as your sideview mirror, finding more puddles could be worth it!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Sunday Funday, bitches. Yep. Football is fun. Hello?


It probably isn’t much fun for the football.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 20, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> met a group of flannel girls


had to google this to be sure


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> had to google this to be sure
> 
> View attachment 4046008


Lol.
When I read @Indagrow's post I just assumed it was a thing for girls to wear flannel now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2017)

lokie said:


> This mold has a useful purpose .


That looks like quality. Hold it under some warm water to get it to slide out without breaking. Fun stuff! Have you watched 1978 live red fox standup show he has on YouTube. I was laughing so hard watching it today Here is one. Small slither....


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> When I read @Indagrow's post I just assumed it was a thing for girls to wear flannel now.


Yeah I didn't think it needed to be clarified but I didn't mean lesbians performing oral sex


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 23, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah I didn't think it needed to be clarified but I didn't mean lesbians performing oral sex


Dildoes, then?  The double ended kind...?

Now there’s some cranberry sauce for your turkey.

(Note: there is no google image of a turkey dressed up in flannel that I can rip off and use here; O, Oracle of Babylon, you have failed me.)


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 23, 2017)

I bought my chick a 140 dollar doldoe. Shits pretty fucken tight, It sucks clits. I kinda wish I was a girl, they sell so much shit you can stick inside of yourself.... I know I can stick shit up my ass but it's hella not the same


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2017)

Stonedhumantheory said:


> Lsd and cocaine. are they synergistic?


My dick and your mouth. Are they synergistic?


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought my chick a 140 dollar doldoe. Shits pretty fucken tight, It sucks clits. I kinda wish I was a girl, they sell so much shit you can stick inside of yourself.... I know I can stick shit up my ass but it's hella not the same


it can be..give me 140 ill make you feel like a pretty lady


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Steve French (Nov 25, 2017)

Ah, I could watch this over and over again. I don't know why. It should not be particularly funny. Maybe the drugs and alcohol have fried my brain.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 25, 2017)

I’m about to run to the store to grab a pack of deez.

Them shitz are delicious.

Anyone else thinks it’s funny that a company that sells sausage is named Johnsonville?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought my chick a 140 dollar *doldoe*. Shits pretty fucken tight, It sucks clits. I kinda wish I was a girl, they sell so much shit you can stick inside of yourself.... I know I can stick shit up my ass but it's hella not the same


Is that the French version?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That looks like quality. Hold it under some warm water to get it to slide out without breaking. Fun stuff! Have you watched 1978 live red fox standup show he has on YouTube. I was laughing so hard watching it today Here is one. Small slither....


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m about to run to the store to grab a pack of deez.
> View attachment 4048046
> Them shitz are delicious.
> 
> Anyone else thinks it’s funny that a company that sells sausage is named Johnsonville?


I'm jonesing for sausage and bratts now.. wonder how many I can fit in my mouth at once


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2017)

Fuck yeah Raiders and broncos throwing down. Two players ejected.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

I made an extra omelette. 



I can fit one of these into my mouth, but I’m guessing that isn’t homoerotic enough for some of us...

So I can fit six sausages in my mouth, but they have to be those little fucking breakfast sausages that come four to an order. That’s the best I can do.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2017)

Thankfully I don't have a chronic pain problem and just vaguely knew about the CDC and their "voluntary"opioid guidelines. What a sad mess for those truly in need  Worth a read to be educated about the situation.

http://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/ourpain-the-other-side-of-opioids/852432872
https://www.regulations.gov/docket?D=FDA-2017-N-5608
http://www.lasvegasnow.com/news/links-to-stories-articles-papers-and-more-on-the-opioid-crisis/840671396
http://www.lynnwebstermd.com/send-a-letter-to-congress/


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-many-watts-of-lights-to-produce-min-of-12-lbs-a-month.953885/

And a full time job too?


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

For golfers: 





@UncleBuck


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2017)

If jumping out of a plane isn't hard enough try this.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

3 counties 
50 homes
32,000 plants
http://www.king5.com/news/local/police-chinese-homeowners-behind-pot-growing-factories/495306446

Looks like the cops will be auctioning off a lot of grow gear...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> 3 counties
> 50 homes
> 32,000 plants
> http://www.king5.com/news/local/police-chinese-homeowners-behind-pot-growing-factories/495306446
> ...


I don't think I'd bid on a cop auction. Probably follow you home if things are slow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't think I'd bid on a cop auction. Probably follow you home if things are slow.


Some things I would:


----------



## charface (Nov 29, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I made an extra omelette.
> 
> View attachment 4048968
> 
> ...


Stop being modest..


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2017)

charface said:


> Stop being modest..


Why did you summon him? Now he will be back with many mundane posts. Thanks a lot, bro...


----------



## charface (Nov 29, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Why did you summon him? Now he will be back with many mundane posts. Thanks a lot, bro...


I was gonna trick him into touching our junks..


----------



## charface (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 30, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Why did you summon him? Now he will be back with many mundane posts. Thanks a lot, bro...


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 30, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4050649


Your still very hated in the T&T why dont you go play in politics


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2017)

charface said:


>



That gibbon was such a mischievous little troll. I'd gladly invite him into TNT...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That gibbon was such a mischievous little troll. I'd gladly invite him into TNT...


And wicked quick too - thanks @charface for the smile this morning.


----------



## charface (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2017)

@srh88











Parts 1 & 2


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 30, 2017)

Ehhh, i feel old...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2017)

so long, Gomer


----------



## charface (Nov 30, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> so long, Gomer


I thought he was already dead, 
It's like I have to live through it twice. 
Kind of crazy but I looked up to one Gomer for years. 
Starting with Gomer Pyle USMC.

I'm at the age when all the adults I looked up to are dying. 

I feel all mortal n shit


----------



## charface (Nov 30, 2017)

Just realized the only industry not steeped in a sex scandalathon is porn.

There must me something to that.

Maybe Hollywood and politics just needs better non disclosure agreements.

Still it's weird


Also I would like to point out that I was correct about the whole Myspace is better than facebook. 
But here we are...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2017)

My 4yr old is an artist! Check out this bathtub painting she done drawn of us getting on the airplane.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My 4yr old is an artist! Check out this bathtub painting she done drawn of us getting on the airplane.
> 
> View attachment 4051143


Somebody might be peeking into mommy & daddy's bedroom during playtime.

Lock the damn door next time Neo.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 30, 2017)

charface said:


> Just realized the only industry not steeped in a sex scandalathon is porn.
> 
> There must me something to that.
> 
> ...


Awww, myspace...the good old days.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My 4yr old is an artist! Check out this bathtub painting she done drawn of us getting on the airplane.
> 
> View attachment 4051143


Is that a penis, lol


----------



## charface (Nov 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Is that a penis, lol


That's no penis that's a big angry cock.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My 4yr old is an artist! Check out this bathtub painting she done drawn of us getting on the airplane.
> 
> View attachment 4051143


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> @srh88
> 
> 
> 
> ...










@tyler.durden you might like the 2nd one


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @tyler.durden you might like the 2nd one


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That dude died.. Bit he was influential underground .....Heres ,2 songs that still hit me about him








And one song by eyedea


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> @srh88
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neo


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Neo


I remember hearing the alphabet aerobics for the first time and being blown away. RA's Uncommon Valor is straight canonical hip-hop IMO. 

Been listening to a lot of UK hip-hop. Them boys go hard.


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

I've been banned from Breitbart.com 9 times this month.


----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2017)

BUSTED!!
https://herb.co/2016/06/19/cop-busted-growing-weed/


----------



## 420God (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like gresh was banned.


----------



## charface (Dec 2, 2017)

If you are all judgy thinking I'm trying to look all sexy in these tight ass pants 

I lost just enough weight that I had to buy new pants. Then I ate too much for three months. Now instead of buying pants I'm going to suffer for a while while I lose weight again. 

If you happen to think that's sexy then you are a chubby chaser.

Good day


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 2, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4052100


Cock eyed bitch...


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 2, 2017)

charface said:


> Cock eyed bitch...


Im just trying to spread the trewff bro


----------



## charface (Dec 2, 2017)

Grandmas may play dumb but trust me
She was knowing bout wieners before you were ever born. 
Google it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Looks like gresh was banned.


that's how it always is anymore


----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2017)

RIP

My batteries died after +10 years service.

Replacement batteries can be bought for $60 but I wonder if investing in a new drill would be smarter.

I've seen some impact types that look nice.

It's only use is for home personal use so industrial strength is not a big concern.
Any suggestions on replacements for my old friend?


----------



## charface (Dec 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> RIP
> 
> My batteries died after +10 years service.
> 
> ...


I would go with this.
Looks pretty commercial according to the wife but you can always back it off a bit.


----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2017)

charface said:


> I would go with this.
> Looks pretty commercial according to the wife but you can always back it off a bit.
> View attachment 4052188


lol. That is sure to do a good job however if I got one like that it's almost certain no work would get done.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> RIP
> 
> My batteries died after +10 years service.
> 
> ...


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dewalt-20v-max-lithium-ion-drill-driver-impact-driver-combo-kit-13ah-1252306?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-1252306&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIuMLKhLPs1wIVyFYNCh24RA05EAQYAiABEgKq7PD_BwE


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dewalt-20v-max-lithium-ion-drill-driver-impact-driver-combo-kit-13ah-1252306?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-1252306&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIuMLKhLPs1wIVyFYNCh24RA05EAQYAiABEgKq7PD_BwE


I walked into Tractor Supply for the 1st time ever to get shed mats this week.

I must say it's the most impressive place I was never in before and I definitely will return!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I walked into Tractor Supply for the 1st time ever to get shed mats this week.
> 
> I must say it's the most impressive place I was never in before and I definitely will return!


I love Tractor Supply, a very lot. I have one 17.13 mi from my house to parking lot. Or, one cup of coffee and one ciggie one way


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I love Tractor Supply, a very lot. I have one 17.13 mi from my house to parking lot. Or, one cup of coffee and one ciggie one way


All my reservoirs are from tractor supply.


----------



## see4 (Dec 3, 2017)

Who else has a bulbous white snot ejector?


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

see4 said:


> Who else has a bulbous white snot ejector?


My grandma did, she had a mighty great ball right on the end. It was amazing.


----------



## see4 (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> My grandma did, she had a mighty great ball right on the end. It was amazing.


Yea. They are good for getting the boogies out.

But I was referring to my super tiny weenis. I was being ironically metaphorical.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 3, 2017)

Pontiac Silverdome Implosion fail today. Now what, lol


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Pontiac Silverdome Implosion fail today. Now what, lol


Trick terror dudes into doing it then arrest them. Win, win


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 3, 2017)

lokie said:


> RIP
> 
> My batteries died after +10 years service.
> 
> ...


get Makita brand. DeWalt is owned by black and Decker now and they suck.. and go with lithium batties , I can scew down a' 20×30' deck and not loose any power pluss they last all day instead of a couple hours of hard work.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Pontiac Silverdome Implosion fail today. Now what, lol


lol.. the music is great... been to the dome a few time.. going to miss her


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 3, 2017)

i wouldn't want to be the demo guys going in for round 2


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 3, 2017)

I was thinking the same, now what they going to do..lol... bust out the old school wrecking ball crew..


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i wouldn't want to be the demo guys going in for round 2


The 2nd string may have to step up. The first crew failed and the second attempt will probably cost more than the first.

I wonder if the job foreman is looking for work today.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 3, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I was thinking the same, now what they going to do..lol... bust out the old school wrecking ball crew..


No kidding, even getting close to it now is scary. Big penalty for the fail to complete I'll bet.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 3, 2017)

Man I waited 2 long hours to get home and drop a deuce. I just can't shit at the store or any where else. Well I got about block away and it knew it was almost home and started to peak it's head out. I run in holding it . I get to throne and have the best feeling ever. With my lip twitching think to myself it was worth the wait. All of a sudden I feel something moist and sticky hit my balls. I look in the shitter and see a turd the size of a babies leg.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 3, 2017)

I feel like this after a shower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> get Makita brand. DeWalt is owned by black and Decker now and they suck.. and go with lithium batties , I can scew down a' 20×30' deck and not loose any power pluss they last all day instead of a couple hours of hard work.


My Makita lasted 20 years. I had to replace it because I broke the handle while using the base as a hammer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Man I waited 2 long hours to get home and drop a deuce. I just can't shit at the store or any where else. Well I got about block away and it knew it was almost home and started to peak it's head out. I run in holding it . I get to throne and have the best feeling ever. With my lip twitching think to myself it was worth the wait. All of a sudden I feel something moist and sticky hit my balls. I look in the shitter and see a turd the size of a babies leg.


Sounds like your baby was crowning! 
I've had them launch & splash before I could even sit down.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like your baby was crowning!
> I've had them launch & splash before I could even sit down.


That's why I don't do the deed except at my house.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 4, 2017)

Was going to get my sister a vape for her new apartment apparently her landlord is a nice lady but hates the smell of smoke (dosent mind the act just the smell) so she wants a vape and it's great Xmas gift. I've been making the weed juice or oil whatever you want to call it for a group of my friends for years and have gotten pretty good at it being consistent and not falling out of suspension... So I use smile.amazon and have the proceeds go to certain charities so I prefer to use Amazon HOWEVER I can't find ANY Vapes on there and I'm not sure why maybe the batteries? I can find stickers for Vapes all day but no actual units... Any ideas??? Anyone have a preference on a semi adj not the style you load up but actually has a cartridge I can fill for her and lasts ?

Thanks for the time to read that and any input you may have


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Was going to get my sister a vape for her new apartment apparently her landlord is a nice lady but hates the smell of smoke (dosent mind the act just the smell) so she wants a vape and it's great Xmas gift. I've been making the weed juice or oil whatever you want to call it for a group of my friends for years and have gotten pretty good at it being consistent and not falling out of suspension... So I use smile.amazon and have the proceeds go to certain charities so I prefer to use Amazon HOWEVER I can't find ANY Vapes on there and I'm not sure why maybe the batteries? I can find stickers for Vapes all day but no actual units... Any ideas??? Anyone have a preference on a semi adj not the style you load up but actually has a cartridge I can fill for her and lasts ?
> 
> Thanks for the time to read that and any input you may have


Just buy a good battery that has adjustable voltage, then buy the tanks & cartridges that fit your specific needs. (Everyone wants something different.) 

I've used an eGo twist for a while and it's never failed. Great for concerts or anywhere you want to be discrete but still have a good time.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just buy a good battery that has adjustable voltage, then buy the tanks & cartridges that fit your specific needs. (Everyone wants something different.)
> 
> I've used an eGo twist for a while and it's never failed. Great for concerts or anywhere you want to be discrete but still have a good time.


I'll look into it! she uses it for sleep and wants a no hassle just hit the button and sleep haha she's an Icu nurse and has crazy schedule but I'll try a bit more On Amazon and keep that name handy there are a bunch of vape places around me I just have the same experience every time I go into one and it's the epitome of that a vape kid is ..

I may just have to bring her in and maybe they will be too nervous to talk our ears off and we can be in and out


----------



## charface (Dec 4, 2017)

Most people know I avoid stupid conflict, however I have my limits. 

This according to Wikipedia:
Bug Tussle got its name after an early settler climbed a nearby mountain and said the people below looked like "bugs tussling".

I looked this up today after remembering my Grandfather telling me the true story when I was a little dude. 

The people who named the place stumbled on a dung beetle struggling to roll some poop over a small mound of dirt causing one of them to remark
"that bug is having a hell of a tussle"
And so it was called bug tussle. 

I will not sit quietly whilst net nerds
Water down our cultural myths with their highbrow horse shit.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2017)

Found what I want for Christmas. What about you?

 

Not sure if this one has a dick hatch or not. Kinda need one of those.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Man I waited 2 long hours to get home and drop a deuce. I just can't shit at the store or any where else. Well I got about block away and it knew it was almost home and started to peak it's head out. I run in holding it . I get to throne and have the best feeling ever. With my lip twitching think to myself it was worth the wait. All of a sudden I feel something moist and sticky hit my balls. I look in the shitter and see a turd the size of a babies leg.


My brothers the same way, can't shit anywhere. I always assumed it was because he had a small penis. I don't give a fuck, I take shits everywhere...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My brothers the same way, can't shit anywhere. I always assumed it was because he had a small penis. I don't give a fuck, I take shits everywhere...


Does he shit out of his dick? Im scared of back splash in the public rest rooms. I don't want to get herpes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Does he shit out of his dick? Im scared of back splash in the public rest rooms. I don't want to get herpes.


Black splash?

Sounds like enemarotica...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Meet Baby Jesus. Courtesy of the kids preschool. Putting my daughter to bed and she was like "wait! Baby Jesus is in my backpack!" WTF. 

 

Kind of freaked out.


----------



## charface (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Meet Baby Jesus. Courtesy of the kids preschool. Putting my daughter to bed and she was like "wait! Baby Jesus is in my backpack!" WTF.
> 
> View attachment 4053273
> 
> Kind of freaked out.


Has a real voodoo vibe.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

charface said:


> Has a real voodoo vibe.


That's what I'm saying! If this thing starts getting some bloody stigmatas going, I'm fucking done.


----------



## charface (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's what I'm saying! If this thing starts getting some bloody stigmatas going, I'm fucking done.


#voodoo jesus


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

charface said:


> #voodoo jesus


I think you just pinpointed next year's Halloween costume.


----------



## charface (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I think you just pinpointed next year's Halloween costume.


Trust me I'm thinking building an empire around it. 
It's a band name, 
The title of a great song
A YouTube personality. 

I'm too lazy to act on it plus it's your kid so I say, copyright and secure the domain asafp


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 4, 2017)

Monday Night football 3rd quarter snack.
1/2 loaf Italian bread pizza, pepperoni & mushrooms. 

Slick and quick.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2017)

Last night on Shark Tank, this recent college grad (and also a division one basketball player) presented his new app to the sharks. There wasn't anything unique or proprietary about it, so they tore it to shreds. They all went out, and the kid started to walk away, then turned back around to plead his case again. He stated how hard he worked on it and what he sacrificed, like that makes any difference to investors. After another dose of reality, he slumped his shoulders and started CRYING, and went out into the loving arms of his mama. SO embarrassing, SO millennial. I've seen teenage girls on the show with more backbone and dignity. It's not good to tell kids that they're super special and everything they do is great. The result is awful for them in the real world, but very entertaining for the rest of us. Enjoy!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2017)

Please, please enjoy these North Korean children playing guitar. Please, god.







The boy on the far right did not display sufficient State mirth during this performance. Needless to say neither he nor his family were ever heard from again. Poor Seung...


----------



## Steve French (Dec 5, 2017)

My great aunt had a monkey. Called it chim-chim or some shit. Little bastard.






Look at that little fucker though. Tougher than I am.






Just need to add picking pockets to kung fu and dart smoking.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2017)

Steve French said:


> My great aunt had a monkey. Called it chim-chim or some shit. Little bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool vid. Chimps don't need martial arts - they're several times stronger than humans and have an incredible bite. They have fucked up many a handler, one ripped this woman's face and hands right off. Crazy shit...


----------



## Steve French (Dec 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool vid. Chimps don't need martial arts - they're several times stronger than humans and have an incredible bite. They have fucked up many a handler, one ripped this woman's face and hands right off. Crazy shit...


Begs the question...


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 5, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Found what I want for Christmas. What about you?
> 
> View attachment 4053183
> 
> Not sure if this one has a dick hatch or not. Kinda need one of those.


I was going to say. Where's the bit the dick goes in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Monday Night football 3rd quarter snack.
> 1/2 loaf Italian bread pizza, pepperoni & mushrooms.
> 
> Slick and quick.
> ...


That game was messy. Lots of flags...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That game was messy. Lots of flags...


I haven't seen a game that messy since the Steelers-Raiders games in the '70's.

The Steelers and Raiders not only played dirty as fuck back then, they would actually sue each other in the off season over it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 7, 2017)

Steve French said:


> My great aunt had a monkey. Called it chim-chim or some shit. Little bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tyler.durden said:


> Cool vid. Chimps don't need martial arts - they're several times stronger than humans and have an incredible bite. They have fucked up many a handler, one ripped this woman's face and hands right off. Crazy shit...


Early 70's my dad knew the guys at their fraternity (he started a party club back then, 26 kegs at one barn party kinda shit) Guys had a chimpanzee and got it drunk one night at a kegger. Monkey got drunk, fell down the stairs and broke his arm. And yeah you don't want to fight a drunk chimp. That was probably back when Bob Seager would hang at the haunted Hilton with my pops and his good friend. (ghetto haunted house) I can't sleep, sorry for the rambling.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2017)

This is the best I've ever heard the Turbo Encabulator explained.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


>


LIKE!!!!.....wouldn't let me like so 

LIKE!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


>


Not to dishonor your post or anything but as I scrolled real fast and saw the colors I thought Dr. Greenhorn had returned.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Not to dishonor your post or anything but as I scrolled real fast and saw the colors I thought Dr. Greenhorn had returned.


I hadn't thought of that until I saw your post but you're right!

_one love_


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

was going through some old pics, here are spider mites, an owl and some marijuanas


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Finally had to resort to pain pills to get a little relief from this back tweak. 
Now I can't sleep. Watching old Howard Stern shit on the youtubes.
Stern is still the best.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Not sure if I ever posted this.
I`m in the black trunks with black hair.
You get to see me get knocked on my ass right off the bat but I came back to win all the fights on this old vid.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

I think I can smell the sweat on the guy with the rasta shirt.


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

ANC said:


> I think I can smell the sweat on the guy with the rasta shirt.


That guy is ex ifl champ and ufc vet matt horwich and yes he is usually sweaty.
He don`t smoke or drink but lives like a hippy


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

I know the type I used to do amateur wrestling, he is the type who does Judo and fuck knows what else too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> Not sure if I ever posted this.
> I`m in the black trunks with black hair.
> You get to see me get knocked on my ass right off the bat but I came back to win all the fights on this old vid.


Got a video of you getting knocked out?


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got a video of you getting knocked out?


LOL, I have a video around here somewhere of me really getting the living shit kicked out of me
Im not gonna look for it though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> LOL, I have a video around here somewhere of me really getting the living shit kicked out of me
> Im not gonna look for it though.


LOL
I was gonna call bullshit if you said you never had your ass kicked in the ring...


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I was gonna call bullshit if you said you never had your ass kicked in the ring...


For sure I have, All my bad injuries were received in training.
Which makes sense, you spend a fraction of the time in the ring, and in training you go with everyone in the gym
and I`m a smaller dude so Ive been worked a bunch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2017)

I never really understood the popularity of MMA -- other than it being closer to real combat than boxing.
It's cool to see quality judo or karate in real time, but it's usually just crappy wrestling where the goal is to make the other guy carry your weight & wear him out.
Boring... 
-- edit --
Your vid was cool though. Lots of action!


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never really understood the popularity of MMA -- other than it being closer to real combat than boxing.
> It's cool to see quality judo or karate in real time, but it's usually just crappy wrestling where the goal is to make the other guy carry your weight & wear him out.
> Boring...


I like it.
To me the art is in the fact that we basically have three ranges we fight in.
Striking, clenching and ground. 
Being able to take jiu jitsu, wrestling and kickboxing and flow seamlessly between them is tough.
Jiu jitsu is a blast to do. it is highly technical but I totally understand its not always exciting to watch.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> was going through some old pics, here are spider mites, an owl and some marijuanas
> View attachment 4054863 View attachment 4054864 View attachment 4054865


 Da mites!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> For sure I have, All my bad injuries were received in training.
> Which makes sense, you spend a fraction of the time in the ring, and in training you go with everyone in the gym
> and I`m a smaller dude so Ive been worked a bunch.


You get to know their moves.
I remember this one kid ALWAYS went for a fast hip throw. I would hold my arms behind my back and he would start crying cause he couldn't think outside of that opening move (which worked well enough on most). Dropped to the floor and pulled his ankles out from under him so fast his head bounced off the mat. His dad was one of the trainers. Felt really good.


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

ANC said:


> You get to know their moves.
> I remember this one kid ALWAYS went for a fast hip throw. I would hold my arms behind my back and he would start crying cause he couldn't think outside of that opening move (which worked well enough on most). Dropped to the floor and pulled his ankles out from under him so fast his head bounced off the mat. His dad was one of the trainers. Felt really good.


LOL, yeah and the more tired and frustrated you get them the more they rely on what they know best.
If you know their game they are in for a long night. Or short, either way it sux

But then the next guy comes along and does it to you.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

Whoa well no sleep for me tonight/this morning. . Geez I'm gonna pay for this big time in 3hours when child comes home.


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Whoa well no sleep for me tonight/this morning. . Geez I'm gonna pay for this big time in 3hours when child comes home.


I didn't sleep all night now Im gonna stay up till bed time to keep my sleep pattern intact.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

I still sleep like shit unless I take my meds.
Then I sleep like the dead.
Except it's like a 110degrees today. 
It is 9pm almost and I am only now taping some dropsheet down to start painting the walls.
Just too fucking hot to move. also walking around in my jockeys.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

I think back on these weird songs from my youth that I loved and to be able to YouTube it is amazing. 
Not sure if they are really that good but I developed an emotional attachment


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

Please don't tell the cool kids I listened to that shit, it would kill my mother to think if me like that.
Maybe the common denominator is that the vocals actually used harmony.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

And she is starting.
Talked her into voodoo Jesus as a topper in honor of, well... 
Christmas n shit.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

The only ornament I put up every year. 
Other than that I truly hate Xmas.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


She ripped slick Ricks shit.

Once soon a time not long ago
When people wore pajamas n lived life slow.
There was a little boy who was mislead, by another little boy this is what he said.


----------



## lokie (Dec 10, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-5161265/Tampa-breweries-making-KRISPY-KREME-beer.html

Two Tampa Bay, Florida-area bars have combined their talents — and their sweet tooth tendencies — to collaborate on a new limited-edition beer that's made with actual Krispy Kreme doughnuts.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2017)

Think I'm going through grow withdrawal. Was taking a piss and thought this said "ultra calmag".


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2017)

bought a new secrional


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> bought a new secrional


Nice. You gonna bang Chantix on it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Nice. You gonna bang Chantix on it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Think I'm going through grow withdrawal. Was taking a piss and thought this said "ultra calmag".
> 
> View attachment 4056180


Hey, you're like a day from take off, right?

Don't get in any kind of trouble over there. No graffiti, no looking at girls, no nothing! It could be embarrassing.

Consult these guys for details.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey, you're like a day from take off, right?
> 
> Don't get in any kind of trouble over there. No graffiti, no looking at girls, no nothing! It could be embarrassing.
> 
> ...



Yeah first flight is Tuesday at 10am if this snow don't fuck us up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah first flight is Tuesday at 10am if this snow don't fuck us up.


This what it looked like the day we left for Jamaica last Feb.
Just lucky to get out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This what it looked like the day we left for Jamaica last Feb.
> Just lucky to get out.
> 
> View attachment 4056223


I wouldn't even get on that plane unless the pilot's name was Sullenberger.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 10, 2017)

Anynody know anything about portable a.c./heater units? Bought one today to heat the greenhouse because the one i had was kinda small for the area. The heater part of it is barely blowing hot air. Supposed to be 11,000 btu but it's barely warming the greenhouse to 50. No luck searching the web. Nevermind did some calculations and i think its just way too small. Fuck. Greenhouse is 8x8 figured this would heat it up nicely.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2017)

Fuckin' seahawks. 
SMH


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I wouldn't even get on that plane unless the pilot's name was Sullenberger.


Actually taking off is safer than landing - that was our plane after it hit the tarmac just waiting to take us to sun shine & Rum Punch land.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 11, 2017)

So it's been 2 weeks without a drink and I'm feeling pretty good. I'm not sleeping worth a shit but I'm also not tired. In 2 weeks I've finished a ton of half started projects. Seems the alcohol was making me a bit lazy. The garden has been receiving a lot more attention lately too. I wanna get into making teas so if anyone wants to share a recipe feel free.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 11, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So it's been 2 weeks without a drink and I'm feeling pretty good. I'm not sleeping worth a shit but I'm also not tired. In 2 weeks I've finished a ton of half started projects. Seems the alcohol was making me a bit lazy. The garden has been receiving a lot more attention lately too. I wanna get into making teas so if anyone wants to share a recipe feel free.


Teas are really simple. A handful of compost or worm castings(or both) and about a tablespoon or 2 of molasses in a 5 gallon buck filled with water and bubble it for 24-48 hours with an air stone and air pump. 

Boom, done

A simple Aact. But don’t throw the compost or worm castings away after you bubble it. Use it as a top dress.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Teas are really simple. A handful of compost or worm castings(or both) and about a tablespoon or 2 of molasses in a 5 gallon buck filled with water and bubble it for 24-48 hours with an air stone and air pump.
> 
> Boom, done
> 
> A simple Aact. But don’t throw the compost or worm castings away after you bubble it. Use it as a top dress.


I'm making alfalfa tea right now. (no bubbler) 
 
I will run it through a coffee filter then pour into ice cube trays & freeze. 
It makes a killer foliar spray -- one cube per quart.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Teas are really simple. A handful of compost or worm castings(or both) and about a tablespoon or 2 of molasses in a 5 gallon buck filled with water and bubble it for 24-48 hours with an air stone and air pump.
> 
> Boom, done
> 
> A simple Aact. But don’t throw the compost or worm castings away after you bubble it. Use it as a top dress.


Yeah I've been reading a lot on em. Finally at a point where i have enough compost made up to start mixing my own soils. Reading a lot about what else to add to my soils and what to put in the teas. Lots of info out there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 11, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah I've been reading a lot on em. Finally at a point where i have enough compost made up to start mixing my own soils. Reading a lot about what else to add to my soils and what to put in the teas. Lots of info out there.


When it comes to mixing your own soil, keep in mind slow release vs fast release fertilizers. If you want to have a water only soil mix. An example of this is blood meal and feather meal. Both will give you good amounts of nitrogen, but blood meal is fast release whereas feather meal is slow release. So obviously, the blood meal with be available to your plants pretty much as soon as you slap them in. And the feather meal will be available latter on as the plants mature.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm making alfalfa tea right now. (no bubbler)
> View attachment 4056487
> I will run it through a coffee filter then pour into ice cube trays & freeze.
> It makes a killer foliar spray -- one cube per quart.


Phase 2 -- filtration


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2017)

This dude was sentenced to life imprisonment yesterday





He was already in jail and killed his cellmate. He is famous for the following exchange with the judge at his prelim hearing after the murder; this is a faithful rendition from the official court transcripts that was performed on the rick and morty show

Fucking gold


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This dude was sentenced to life imprisonment yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder what his username on RIU was.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This dude was sentenced to life imprisonment yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. The title of that exchange is The Adventures of Fuckman and Donkey Dick, who could resist it? Looks like he'll have a lifetime supply of white buttboyz to sodomize, I think it's more of a reward than a punishment for him...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

ANC said:


>


I already ate, butt I could eat again


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 13, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Hahaha hahaha.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Lol, in spearfishing that would be known as a "Stone Shot".


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

Had to evict unauthorized squatters from my truck. They were too messy to put up with. I bet they wont' even reimburse me for a new owners manual.


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2017)

lokie said:


> Had to evict unauthorized squatters from my truck. They were too messy to put up with. I bet they wont' even reimburse me for a new owners manual.
> View attachment 4057567


Throw some fabric softener sheets in there and it'll keep the pests out and make your vehicle smell good.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 13, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I shot a BETA video of that guy staggering around drunk after a baseball game in ~1986


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

Guess who's coming to dinner?

I have been informed that our guest list for christmas dinner has been extended by 1.

An ex hardcore drunken, wife beating, ex hardcore drug addicted, no account absent father
who spent 0 time with his 3 kids. aka her ex.

I have met him before and spent holidays with him in attendance but that was always at someone else's house. He actually has stopped drugs and drinking. He is 20+ years sober and does not preach at others who do imbibe. He is non confrontational and does contribute to a meaningful conversation.

I'm sure there will be no trouble but I'm still not pleased that he is coming to my house.

I don't see how saying no is an option as that will paint me as the bad guy at christmas time.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2017)

lokie said:


> Guess who's coming to dinner?
> 
> I have been informed that our guest list for christmas dinner has been extended by 1.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a guy who could be served in a shed, away from the normal people. That would be my solution.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like a guy who could be served in a shed, away from the normal people. That would be my solution.


Frankly I'd prefer dinner in your shed or one of @420God's cow sheds versus the holiday family insanity.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like a guy who could be served in a shed, away from the normal people. That would be my solution.


Hey! I know a guy that has 2 brand new well furnished sheds


----------



## charface (Dec 14, 2017)

Also dish network has started showing 15 minute previews. 
That knocks off an actual show that could have recorded. 
I hate it. 

That and so called enhanced episodes that record even though I don't want them. 

Fix it already.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 14, 2017)

Colts in primetime going for win number 4..lol I'll be watching


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm watching the Colts/Broncos game. 
Very equestrian, but the Denver players look like they're going deer hunting. 

Orange is not a good color when your body type is "husky"...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm watching the Colts/Broncos game.
> Very equestrian, but the Denver players look like they're going deer hunting.
> 
> Orange is not a good color when your body type is "husky"...


 I think the broncos look more like this.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm watching the Colts/Broncos game.
> Very equestrian, but the Denver players look like they're going deer hunting.
> 
> Orange is not a good color when your body type is "husky"...


I like the Colts blue.. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I like the Colts blue.. Pretty sweet.


It does look good. 
I fucking hate the bright green Seahawks uniforms even more than the Denver deer hunters.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It does look good.
> I fucking hate the bright green Seahawks uniforms even more than the Denver deer hunters.


Remember when they were blue and silver?


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 15, 2017)

Sooo I just came back because I was seriously wondering if finshaggy got rich off bitcoin ? I remember laughing at him a few years ago when he said he was investing in it. Now I feel like a asshole, a gaping asshole.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Colts in primetime going for win number 4..lol I'll be watching


  That's all I have to say bout that..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 15, 2017)

KushXOJ said:


> Sooo I just came back because I was seriously wondering if finshaggy got rich off bitcoin ? I remember laughing at him a few years ago when he said he was investing in it. Now I feel like a asshole, a gaping asshole.


Long time buddy. How's life?


----------



## charface (Dec 15, 2017)

Came up with a new porn genre today. 
Dude crawls inside a toy crane machine, lays in the stuffed animals and super ugly chicks try to jerk him off with the crane. If he can't cum
Within an hour we flood the tank with
Infected deer tics.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2017)

charface said:


> Came up with a new porn genre today.
> Dude crawls inside a toy crane machine, lays in the stuffed animals and super ugly chicks try to jerk him off with the crane. If he can't cum
> Within an hour we flood the tank with
> Infected deer tics.


No pressure to perform there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2017)

LOL


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 16, 2017)

What's the Palm Springs/ Temecula/ Hemet area of Cali like? I'm thinking of moving to get away from fucking New England winters. Seems to be inexpensive property in that area, is it tweaker country? How's the job market in southern CA? I'm a schooled machinist, but also wouldn't mind working in the auto trades. What about inland of Santa Cruz? I got a buddy who'd go if I moved to that area, he lived in Cruz for like 7 years and wants to go back. I don't realy want to be near big populations, I'd like to be away from people. I'd be looking to buy a fixer upper, main priority would be a big, secure, garage for my cars and tools.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What's the Palm Springs/ Temecula/ Hemet area of Cali like? I'm thinking of moving to get away from fucking New England winters. Seems to be inexpensive property in that area, is it tweaker country? How's the job market in southern CA? I'm a schooled machinist, but also wouldn't mind working in the auto trades. What about inland of Santa Cruz? I got a buddy who'd go if I moved to that area, he lived in Cruz for like 7 years and wants to go back. I don't realy want to be near big populations, I'd like to be away from people. I'd be looking to buy a fixer upper, main priority would be a big, secure, garage for my cars and tools.


I would go with santa cruz area in a heartbeat over shithole, hotter than hell Temecula. My grandma lived down there for a bit, before they built it up. I fucking dreaded visiting.
I like visiting Palm Springs in the winter for some golf. It's hotter than snot there too.
I grew up in santa cruz county before moving over the hill to san jose. I’ve lived and grown all around that area. Monterey to pacifica.

It’s a no brainer to me. Pretty expensive now though.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I would go with santa cruz area in a heartbeat over shithole, hotter than hell Temecula. My grandma lived down there for a bit, before they built it up. I fucking dreaded visiting.
> I like visiting Palm Springs in the winter for some golf. It's hotter than snot there too.
> I grew up in santa cruz county before moving over the hill to san jose. I’ve lived and grown all around that area. Monterey to pacifica.
> 
> It’s a no brainer to me. *Pretty expensive now though*.


Yeah, that's what my buddy says. He was working multiple jobs just to afford rent in Cruz, not what I'm looking for. How far east from that area till you get into more open country? 
I'll live in a hot shit hole for a couple years if that's what it takes, I'm really done with winters.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)

Winter is only pretty on TV. I don't know who thought it would be a good idea to make winter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah, that's what my buddy says. He was working multiple jobs just to afford rent in Cruz, not what I'm looking for. How far east from that area till you get into more open country?
> I'll live in a hot shit hole for a couple years if that's what it takes, I'm really done with winters.


Country living huh? That's kinda hard anywhere around there. I lived up in the Santa Cruz mountains. To me that's sort of country living. Definately not as busy as San Jose. Carmel Valley is nice in most of the area. There might still be some bigger pieces of property in a country feel around hollister. Old Almaden. If I think of any others I'll update 

Prunedale, we call it Prunetucky.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What's the Palm Springs/ Temecula/ Hemet area of Cali like? I'm thinking of moving to get away from fucking New England winters. Seems to be inexpensive property in that area, is it tweaker country? How's the job market in southern CA? I'm a schooled machinist, but also wouldn't mind working in the auto trades. What about inland of Santa Cruz? I got a buddy who'd go if I moved to that area, he lived in Cruz for like 7 years and wants to go back. I don't realy want to be near big populations, I'd like to be away from people. I'd be looking to buy a fixer upper, main priority would be a big, secure, garage for my cars and tools.


Tons of tweakers down here, worse it's just so damn crowded everywhere. About the nicest place in So. CA is San Diego and they are seriously anti-pot. Northern CA is less crowded Aeronow and others have better info than I do. Further it's expensive as shit here, most expensive gas in the nation, with the new tax on it and our tax laws are onerous.


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sometimes i like to tie a pillow case full of soap to my dog so my house smells good,


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

ScoobyDoo90 said:


> Sometimes i like to tie a pillow case full of soap to my dog so my house smells good,


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Tons of tweakers down here, worse it's just so damn crowded everywhere. About the nicest place in So. CA is San Diego and they are seriously anti-pot. Northern CA is less crowded Aeronow and others have better info than I do. Further it's expensive as shit here, most expensive gas in the nation, with the new tax on it and our tax laws are onerous.


Concur. Even the Owens Valley (Bishop, Lone Pine east of the sierras) is expensive, even for raw land. Forget any place that's a grape region


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2017)

So I'm at the goodwill today buying some cheap Pyrex dishes and I see this for 2 bucks. Not even sure what it is but I needed it.


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So I'm at the goodwill today buying some cheap Pyrex dishes and I see this for 2 bucks. Not even sure what it is but I needed it. View attachment 4059120


Looks like a prop from the Friday the 13th movies/game.






I'll trade you a bloody dagger for it.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So I'm at the goodwill today buying some cheap Pyrex dishes and I see this for 2 bucks. Not even sure what it is but I needed it. View attachment 4059120


Nice score for the price. I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2017)

The blade says Pakistan.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So I'm at the goodwill today buying some cheap Pyrex dishes and I see this for 2 bucks. Not even sure what it is but I needed it. View attachment 4059120


Looks like something @vostok should be familiar with.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So I'm at the goodwill today buying some cheap Pyrex dishes and I see this for 2 bucks. Not even sure what it is but I needed it. View attachment 4059120


 that thing looks like something human males fear


----------



## vostok (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So I'm at the goodwill today buying some cheap Pyrex dishes and I see this for 2 bucks. Not even sure what it is but I needed it. View attachment 4059120


This I use for cleaning the toes of my goats

sometimes my own toe nails

after a nice hot russian bath ...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

LOL, I love you Vostok. Hopefully not to far in the future we will meet, get royally fucked up on alcohol and try to kill each other, then drink some more


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 16, 2017)

Just heard my heater shut off and it gave me a gentle reassuring feeling that all is well in my thermal zone. 
Then I thought It may have just died


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Tons of tweakers down here, worse it's just so damn crowded everywhere. About the nicest place in So. CA is San Diego and they are seriously anti-pot. Northern CA is less crowded Aeronow and others have better info than I do. Further it's expensive as shit here, most expensive gas in the nation, with the new tax on it and our tax laws are onerous.


I happened to see a decent house with 2 car garage in Desert Hot Springs that started this. There were sand dunes right out the back door, which I thought was cool. Is it really crowded everywhere out there, or is it just around the major cities? Population density is around 800 people per sq mile around here, I'd like to go somewhere closer to half that, or less. I'm about an hour outside of Boston right now and from what I can see the cost of living isn't to much different here to there. Not to worried about pot laws, they haven't stopped me yet, lol. How far north can you go before it gets shitty, regularly, in winters? I'm thinking the Fresno to Sacramento area is where I should be looking. I can't find much on jobs markets out there. Where's the military bases? That's usually where there is good manufacturing industry.

I'm gonna start a thread for this.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I happened to see a decent house with 2 car garage in Desert Hot Springs that started this. There were sand dunes right out the back door, which I thought was cool. Is it really crowded everywhere out there, or is it just around the major cities? Population density is around 800 people per sq mile around here, I'd like to go somewhere closer to half that, or less. I'm about an hour outside of Boston right now and from what I can see the cost of living isn't to much different here to there. Not to worried about pot laws, they haven't stopped me yet, lol. How far north can you go before it gets shitty, regularly, in winters? I'm thinking the Fresno to Sacramento area is where I should be looking. I can't find much on jobs markets out there. Where's the military bases? That's usually where there is good manufacturing industry.
> 
> I'm gonna start a thread for this.


Military base + industrial center + supporting commerce = MORE PEOPLE.

I do understand your situation and agree with the idea of living in a sparsely populated area.

Where I live the population is around 100K to about 45 sq mi. Not huge by many standards 
but still too many peeps crowding my personal space.







Going downtown is always a nightmare as it is a bustling metropolis, a magnet for the surrounding communities for hundreds of miles.


----------



## vostok (Dec 17, 2017)

Before:





After:


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 sighting


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

How about them Seahawks? 
-- edit --
Now it's 40-0.
WTF? 
It's gonna be a long day when you can't stop the run...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How about them Seahawks?
> -- edit --
> Now it's 40-0.
> WTF?
> It's gonna be a long day when you can't stop the run...


How about them niners though? 

I think i just seen on tv that if dallas beats raiders, seahawks are out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> How about them niners though?
> 
> I think i just seen on tv that if dallas beats raiders, seahawks are out.


The seahawks look like shit from top to bottom. Sure there are injuries, but everyone has to deal with that shit this time of the year. Hell just look at the packers!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

Did @Bob Zmuda get turtled again? 
He hasn't posted since November...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The seahawks look like shit from top to bottom. Sure there are injuries, but everyone has to deal with that shit this time of the year. Hell just look at the packers!


I live in Jaguar country, ill have to hear how great they are, all day long..happy Monday..


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 17, 2017)

I am 35 year old male and I have a favorite color and it is purple. Not weed related. Just wanted to let everyone know and be able to judge me appropriately from here on out.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How about them Seahawks?
> -- edit --
> Now it's 40-0.
> WTF?
> It's gonna be a long day when you can't stop the run...





Aeroknow said:


> How about them niners though?
> 
> I think i just seen on tv that if dallas beats raiders, seahawks are out.


Vikings are going to the superbowl in our new stadium. Shit would be wild. Especially if we won.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did @Bob Zmuda get turtled again?
> He hasn't posted since November...


Nope, he's just on strike


----------



## dstroy (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did @Bob Zmuda get turtled again?
> He hasn't posted since November...


I’ve been wondering the same thing. 

Maybe he smoked that last plant he took a pic of and learned how to travel through time, or fly, or both?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> I am 35 year old male and I have a favorite color and it is purple. Not weed related. Just wanted to let everyone know and be able to judge me appropriately from here on out.


Purple???

I will hate you forever.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2017)

I've got a parts truck im trying to sell for 500. I've got an offer for a trade for a dpms sweet 16. Think im gonna take it. As long as the other half says I can have another gun.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've got a parts truck im trying to sell for 500. I've got an offer for a trade for a dpms sweet 16. Think im gonna take it. As long as the other half says I can have another gun.


ok just let her keep the truck and just buy the dpms.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2017)

Just coming off a nasty fungus gnat infestation. I bought this product, and 4 days later I am gnat free!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FRUT3FA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is a super concentrated BTI liquid. BTI is a bacteria that produces a toxin that destroys certain insect larvae (popular for mosquito control) but is perfectly safe for mammals, fish, plants, etc.. This product is a liquid with the appearance and consistency of a chocolate shake, and 5ml treats 2,000 gallons! Crazy strong, lovin' it...


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)

I will be using a fungus to do the same job.
I would advise you inspect the containers too for larvae.
The fungus I use kills 100% of adults but not larvae and pupae (18 &41% respectively).
Those are the staged that does the harm.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> I will be using a fungus to do the same job.
> I would advise you inspect the containers too for larvae.
> The fungus I use kills 100% of adults but not larvae and pupae (18 &41% respectively).
> Those are the staged that does the harm.


What type?
Monsanto bought my favorite and removed it from the market.


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> What type?
> Monsanto bought my favorite and removed it from the market.


Eco Bb, a Biological Insecticide, infects and kills whitefly, spider mite and various other agricultural insect pests on tomatoes, brinjals, beans and cucumber. It attacks and parasitizes insects resulting in mortality of the insect within 3-5 days.

Eco Bb is a beneficial fungus, Beauveria bassiana, that is non-toxic, attaches itself to the insect, then penetrates the exoskeleton and attacks the insects from the inside.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 18, 2017)

Im a big fan of dr earth products. I use their soil as a base and mix in more compost/worm castings, peat, and perlite. My local home depot put their all purpose fertilizer on sell so I picked up a few bags. Its called "life" and it even has microbes in it. I don't really even measure it, I just throw in a few handfuls per cubic foot. And like @Chunky Stool I have just about every down to earth amendment. Most of that gets thrown in the mix too. Then I let it sit for at least a month. longer is better.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Just coming off a nasty fungus gnat infestation. I bought this product, and 4 days later I am gnat free!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FRUT3FA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It is a super concentrated BTI liquid. BTI is a bacteria that produces a toxin that destroys certain insect larvae (popular for mosquito control) but is perfectly safe for mammals, fish, plants, etc.. This product is a liquid with the appearance and consistency of a chocolate shake, and 5ml treats 2,000 gallons! Crazy strong, lovin' it...


That stuff works! Same thing that's in mosquito bits, but more concentrated.


----------



## vostok (Dec 18, 2017)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-42401707


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)

I was in a train accident once. You never think it will happen to you.


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

My kid used to order stuff from those Chinese web stores. 
Sometimes it was normal. 
Sometimes it had an ice pinch but the 
Mouthpiece is clearly too small to accept a powerful American ice cube.


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)

Just use lead shot like the Chinese.


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just use lead shot like the Chinese.


Watched the whole damn thing. 
I feel ripped off and satisfied all at the same time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> I will be using a fungus to do the same job.
> I would advise you inspect the containers too for larvae.
> The fungus I use kills 100% of adults but not larvae and pupae (18 &41% respectively).
> Those are the staged that does the harm.


That's funny, this one kills larvae and pupae, but not the adults. Sticky traps and a little pyrethrin spray took care of those...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> I was in a train accident once. You never think it will happen to you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's funny, this one kills larvae and pupae, but not the adults. Sticky traps and a little pyrethrin spray took care of those...


FYI: It doesn't work on thrips. Use spinosad for them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2017)

Today's Mystery Theater:

Before yesterday's 1PM football games, I went to Giant Eagle to get a 6 pack and an olive tray. I checked out @ 12:29pm.

The cashier threw receipt into olive tray bag. When I got home, I took olive tray out of bag to put in fridge.

Then I took bag outside to pick up the morning's dog poop. I noticed 2 receipts, put them in my pocket.

Watched football all day, then went to throw pants in washer this morning and pulled out the receipts. Looked at them for the 1st time.
 
I paid 17.72 with a debit card. WTF is the 2nd receipt with 'Uniform Police beverage credit'? 
The time stamps match on both receipts.
I was wearing a blue winter jacket and a blue baseball cap. I did not look like a uniform policeman.
And why the fuck would cops get a 'beverage credit' in the 1st place?

So, I brought up my checking account on line to look at today's activity since yesterday was Sunday.
 
The pending 17.72 debit is there, no 1.19 credit.

Are they fucking with me or what?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> FYI: It doesn't work on thrips. Use spinosad for them.


Conserve SC for the win! Only 3.5ml/gal. Plants don’t even flinch. Best spinosad ever! Super potent shit. Although I’ve heard of another even more potent one out now. The quart of conserve I scored a couple years ago should last me around 20-30 yrs Give or take.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> FYI: It doesn't work on thrips. Use spinosad for them.


Spinosad is the shit, Each time I've had thrips it only takes one treatment to get rid of them...


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's funny, this one kills larvae and pupae, but not the adults. Sticky traps and a little pyrethrin spray took care of those...


Was the ginger in that video Ralph from happy days?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2017)

charface said:


> Was the ginger in that video Ralph from happy days?


Yep. Donny Most...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Today's Mystery Theater:
> 
> Before yesterday's 1PM football games, I went to Giant Eagle to get a 6 pack and an olive tray. I checked out @ 12:29pm.
> 
> ...


So, what does Monica look like? Is she hawt?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Just coming off a nasty fungus gnat infestation. I bought this product, and 4 days later I am gnat free!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FRUT3FA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It is a super concentrated BTI liquid. BTI is a bacteria that produces a toxin that destroys certain insect larvae (popular for mosquito control) but is perfectly safe for mammals, fish, plants, etc.. This product is a liquid with the appearance and consistency of a chocolate shake, and 5ml treats 2,000 gallons! Crazy strong, lovin' it...


Spinosad as a drench once a week with a few drops of dawn for a surfactant, no fungus gnat issues and we are endemic because it never really gets cold enough here, meh, southern CA sigh.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> So, what does Monica look like? Is she hawt?


Not even close. Very unmemorable and very short.

I'm thinking I had the hat LED's on and she was just mesmerized.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not even close. Very unmemorable and very short.
> 
> I'm thinking I had the hat LED's on and she was just mesmerized.
> View attachment 4060172


OMG that copper!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2017)

Interesting well written story w/ vids of Indian climbers' death on Mt Everest, the subsequent body recovery effort and the politics involved.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/12/18/sports/everest-deaths.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im a big fan of dr earth products. I use their soil as a base and mix in more compost/worm castings, peat, and perlite. My local home depot put their all purpose fertilizer on sell so I picked up a few bags. Its called "life" and it even has microbes in it. I don't really even measure it, I just throw in a few handfuls per cubic foot. And like @Chunky Stool I have just about every down to earth amendment. Most of that gets thrown in the mix too. Then I let it sit for at least a month. longer is better.


 I'm really liking the Down to Earth line. I've got a half dozen boxes of stuff that's lasted me through 4 soil cycles, about 50 gals each time, and I still have a couple cycles left in each of the ones i use large amounts of. The box of humic is gonna last me years. That's something like 9 months of soil amending for something like $150. I also use Espoma(?) products with them.


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm really liking the Down to Earth line. I've got a half dozen boxes of stuff that's lasted me through 4 soil cycles, about 50 gals each time, and I still have a couple cycles left in each of the ones i use large amounts of. The box of humic is gonna last me years. That's something like 9 months of soil amending for something like $150. I also use Espoma(?) products with them.


I was looking at organic soil amendments and see that a savings can be had by buying in bulk.

What is the shelf life on these type of products?
Does the packaging come with a use by date on them?

It may be a no brainier that rock dust and similar amendments will not go bad but what about items that may have microbial life it it?

There would be no savings in a 25 lb bag if a 4 lb bag will last me 2 years.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 19, 2017)

I can’t stand velveeta cheese in any form or on anything. It’s just so fucking fake and thick. And yeah you can shove velveeta Mac and cheese up your ass too. Because I’m not eating it. 


Random, I know. But I just had to get that off my chest. 

Back to your regularly scheduled fuckery.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> I was looking at organic soil amendments and see that a savings can be had by buying in bulk.
> 
> What is the shelf life on these type of products?
> Does the packaging come with a use by date on them?
> ...


I don’t recall seeing an expiration date on anything. But keep in mind that bat guano, earth worm casting, insect frass, and compost all have a shit ton of microbial life in them. So even in the unlikely event that one of them loses their microbes the others will take over. So no need to worry.

I was watching discovery channel and some show said that they think alien bacteria might have traveled light years to get here and spark life on earth. My point is, I wouldn’t worry about them dying off. Especially in dry form.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I can’t stand velveeta cheese in any form or on anything. It’s just so fucking fake and thick. And yeah you can shove velveeta Mac and cheese up your ass too. Because I’m not eating it.
> 
> 
> Random, I know. But I just had to get that off my chest.
> ...


If you shove it up your ass, you might be mortoring your ass shut. When that cheese sets up, it’s hard as concrete


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 19, 2017)

why do the rabbits jeep crapping on my water meter box?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2017)

Gtfo, I’m the only Blake on this forum.

Also, your rabbits drive jeeps?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> If you shove it up your ass, you might be mortoring your ass shut. When that cheese sets up, it’s hard as concrete


Mac & cheese butt mortar? 

Hmm... probably sticks to the hair.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> why do the rabbits jeep crapping on my water meter box?


What's a jeep crap?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> I was looking at organic soil amendments and see that a savings can be had by buying in bulk.
> 
> What is the shelf life on these type of products?
> Does the packaging come with a use by date on them?
> ...


I never worried about expiration dates on amendments. I figure the living microbes are in the soil and this stuff is mostly inert, just food for those microbes. I don't stockpile composts or other "wet" components right now, I buy those as needed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 19, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Gtfo, I’m the only Blake on this forum.
> 
> Also, your rabbits drive jeeps?


I had to read his post twice. And I immediately thought of rabbits riding around in tiny jeeps, shitting out concrete velveeta pellets on water meters


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I had to read his post twice. And I immediately thought of rabbits riding around in tiny jeeps, shitting out concrete velveeta pellets on water meters


At least you could hear the clink, clink, clink of pellet drops and go shoot them


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2017)

Thought Blake was under the impression rabbits where not made by VW 

Turns out I'm also an idiot


----------



## Bareback (Dec 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I can’t stand velveeta cheese in any form or on anything. It’s just so fucking fake and thick. And yeah you can shove velveeta Mac and cheese up your ass too. Because I’m not eating it.
> 
> 
> Random, I know. But I just had to get that off my chest.
> ...


What a random cheesy thing to say. 

#fakecheese


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll tell you why I do not like Velveeta.

It's too much work.







Now THIS is the way to fly ... assuming of course some emo didn't suck the nitrous out of it in the store. A bottle that tests weak goes into the trash at once. I ain't catching emorrhea off that lipped nozzle.


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> why do the rabbits jeep crapping on my water meter box?


Did you piss off @Zoom Rabbit ? It could be payback.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> Did you piss off @Zoom Rabbit ? It could be payback.


Stop that!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

Don't you dare say that name 3 times.


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 19, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Looks like the kind ya hide in yer butt


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

@mr sunshine i had a weird dream about you last night


----------



## charface (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> @mr sunshine i had a weird dream about you last night


Tell us, and type very slowly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> @mr sunshine i had a weird dream about you last night


Details, all the details


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

charface said:


> Tell us, and type very slowly.





Singlemalt said:


> Details, all the details


I honestly don’t remember what happened. Was very anticlimactic, which I’m not surprised. 

I just remember being in a large open room, he tapped me on the shoulder and said, “hey it’s mr sunshine, are you ready?” As I turned around, I woke up.

Made me feel weird as fuck lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I honestly don’t remember what happened. Was very anticlimactic, which I’m not surprised.
> 
> I just remember being in a large open room, he tapped me on the shoulder and said, “hey it’s mr sunshine, are you ready?” As I turned around, I woke up.
> 
> Made me feel weird as fuck lol.


You poor dear. Not many have had the chance you did and for it to fizzle out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2017)

@curious2garden 





Thanks for the Christmas card


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2017)

O


Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is.. I actuallyhave a question for her @curious2garden or anyone else who knows, but I'm sure she does.
Can I give blood being a smoker? I work at a hospital and the bloodmobile comes regularly but I've never donated cuz I'm unsure. Can they use it? Anyway my work would find out I'm a smoker?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> O
> She is.. I actuallyhave a question for her @curious2garden or anyone else who knows, but I'm sure she does.
> Can I give blood being a smoker? I work at a hospital and the bloodmobile comes regularly but I've never donated cuz I'm unsure. Can they use it? Anyway my work would find out I'm a smoker?


My cursory web search says yes (can donate) for tobacco and for weed

These guys say they don't generally test for weed

https://www.marijuanadoctors.com/blog/medical-marijuana/marijuana-and-donating-blood


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> My cursory web search says yes (can donate) for tobacco and for weed
> 
> These guys say they don't generally test for weed
> 
> https://www.marijuanadoctors.com/blog/medical-marijuana/marijuana-and-donating-blood


Thanks, I've heard you could, I guess I wanted to here it from an educated smoker  Not worth losing my job when I could just skip it. But if I can give then I probably will.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks, I've heard you could, I guess I wanted to here it from an educated smoker  Not worth losing my job when I could just skip it. But if I can give then I probably will.


I have a buddy that smokes and he donates... just so he can buy more weed smh

But don't take my advice because I heard aids cancels out ebola and herpes cancels out aids

But now I have aids, ebola, and herpes... so yeah, listen to them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have a buddy that smokes and he donates... just so he can buy more weed smh
> 
> But don't take my advice because I heard aids cancels out ebola and herpes cancels out aids
> 
> But now I have aids, ebola, and herpes... so yeah, listen to them.


Lol, I'm talking about actually donating.. I'll get a t shirt


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, I'm talking about actually donating.. I'll get a t shirt


Im greedy I'm like "It's my blood, I made it, I'm keeping it. Fuck off"

But really I'm just not a fan of needles


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im greedy I'm like "It's my blood, I made it, I'm keeping it. Fuck off"
> 
> But really I'm just not a fan of needles


I've never given willingly,but they come around regularly at work asking. I've blew it off for 4yrs. Just being unsure.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I've never given willingly,but they come around regularly at work asking. I've blew it off for 4yrs. Just being unsure.


Yeah you really shouldn't be blowing things off like that.


How do you think I ended up with aids, ebola , and herpes?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah you really shouldn't be blowing things off like that.
> 
> 
> How do you think I ended up with aids, ebola , and herpes?


Fuck Ebola.. We have kept up an Ebola cart/ Decon room for the last 2yrs.. Only ever used for training.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> O
> She is.. I actuallyhave a question for her @curious2garden or anyone else who knows, but I'm sure she does.
> Can I give blood being a smoker? I work at a hospital and the bloodmobile comes regularly but I've never donated cuz I'm unsure. Can they use it? Anyway my work would find out I'm a smoker?


I've never seen a blood bank test for THC. Donating blood is a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah you really shouldn't be blowing things off like that.
> 
> 
> How do you think I ended up with aids, ebola , and herpes?


Sucking dix?  

I'm glad you got it Gar, Merry Christmas


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've never seen a blood bank test for THC. Donating blood is a wonderful thing to do.


I wasn't sure if they tested it to see if it was useable. Also the bloodmobile is affiliated with my job so I've been schetched out about donating.


----------



## charface (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I wasn't sure if they tested it to see if it was useable. Also the bloodmobile is affiliated with my job so I've been schetched out about donating.


They test for blood borne illness. Frankly if you want to give blood just give blood someplace not affiliated with your work. Tell your work you always feel a bit faint afterwards and would rather not feel that way at work.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I honestly don’t remember what happened. Was very anticlimactic, which I’m not surprised.
> 
> I just remember being in a large open room, he tapped me on the shoulder and said, “hey it’s mr sunshine, are you ready?” As I turned around, I woke up.
> 
> Made me feel weird as fuck lol.


 What color was the shopping cart?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They test for blood borne illness. Frankly if you want to give blood just give blood someplace not affiliated with your work. Tell your work you always feel a bit faint afterwards and would rather not feel that way at work.


There is no pressure at work, they just always say, "make sure you donate"or something close.lol I just thought I might donate if I could, without any issue.I'm not going somewhere else to do it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> @mr sunshine i had a weird dream about you last night


It's about time.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I honestly don’t remember what happened. Was very anticlimactic, which I’m not surprised.
> 
> I just remember being in a large open room, he tapped me on the shoulder and said, “hey it’s mr sunshine, are you ready?” As I turned around, I woke up.
> 
> Made me feel weird as fuck lol.


You're lucky you woke up when you did. Three more minutes and you would of been pregnant right now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

I gave blood religiously when I had to live down south - up here they give you the opportunity once a year & you have to make an appointment etc...
I was up to a couple of gallons before we moved north but it's such a bitch to meet their sked here now I don't.
I'd like to, but the inconvenience factor is (almost intentionally) too high.


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're lucky you woke up when you did. Three more minutes and you would of been pregnant right now.


Three whole minutes, aye? I definitely feel lucky I woke up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> Three whole minutes, aye? I definitely feel lucky I woke up.


Women all over Earth dream about him, busy guy and can only allot 3 min/per. Even then he's late getting home and still has to give Santa pointers on resource management/logistics


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

Three magical minutes no doubt though.
I'll bet that included a 2 minute cuddle too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> Three whole minutes, aye? I definitely feel lucky I woke up.


3 min of dream time = trainloads of dix


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Three magical minutes no doubt though.
> I'll bet that included a 2 minute cuddle too.


Snugs are essential.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> Three whole minutes, aye? I definitely feel lucky I woke up.


 Lots of ladies have wet dreams, nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Lots of ladies have wet dreams, nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


>


I'll see you tonight..


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Lol


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

ANC said:


>


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> ..bloodmobile is affiliated with my job .


Sorry, but it makes me think it's a also roundabout way to test you for whatever and you may have unknowingly signed off on it somewhere in your
employment docs. But I'm a paranoid sort too 



curious2garden said:


> ..give blood someplace not affiliated with your work..


this


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 21, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Sorry, but it makes me think it's a also roundabout way to test you for whatever and you may have unknowingly signed off on it somewhere in your
> employment docs. But I'm a paranoid sort too
> 
> 
> this


I was only gonna do it out of convenience, I think I'll just skip it..


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im greedy I'm like "It's my blood, I made it, I'm keeping it. Fuck off"
> 
> But really I'm just not a fan of needles



I hear that. Perhaps you could donate sperm, instead...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Three whole minutes, aye? I definitely feel lucky I woke up.


I'd have to take a nap after a full three minute marathon!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2017)

I better get them Cha-cha heels for Xmas!


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

When I was in my early 20’s I lived down in Kalamazoo for a few years. I was at this party one time and these fine ass Puerto Rican girls taught me how to hip roll. I picked up hip hop dance and urban step for a few years in college after that and was so passionate about it. I always loved dancing. I wish I still danced.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> When I was in my early 20’s I lived down in Kalamazoo for a few years. I was at this party one time and these fine ass Puerto Rican girls taught me how to hip roll. I picked up hip hop dance and urban step for a few years in college after that and was so passionate about it. I always loved dancing. I wish I still danced.


Why don't you?


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Why don't you?


Between work and my garden and my crazy ass life right now, I don’t have time. 

Maybe one day tho


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> Between work and my garden and my crazy ass life right now, I don’t have time.
> 
> Maybe one day tho


You could do it in spare time just goofing off. I had a girlfriend once who liked to sing (she was pretty good) but shy in public. She'd sing when doing shit around the house, cleaning, gardening, etc


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> Lol... Your still a piece of CHIt huh


Express? LOL


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You could do it in spare time just goofing off. I had a girlfriend once who liked to sing (she was pretty good) but shy in public. She'd sing when doing shit around the house, cleaning, gardening, etc


Oh yeah for sure. The couch and chair get lap dances almost every other day. As does the cat! 

In a class, with a partner, professionally is what I desire. I’ll find time one day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> Oh yeah for sure. The couch and chair get lap dances almost every other day. As does the cat!
> 
> In a class, with a partner, professionally is what I desire. I’ll find time one day.


Damn lucky cat!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> What?


"The Express", a deceased RIU member


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> He isn't dead he just went to prison.. Almost for a long time


Nah, he's dead. We had a funeral and shit here, spent big $$


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, he's dead. We had a funeral and shit here, spent big $$


Even had a viewing of the body, small penis like everyone thought


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Even had a viewing of the body, small penis like everyone thought


The dumb shit never cleaned all those guns he was always displaying; they jammed in a firefight against lil gangbangers with BB guns. He looked like a spaghetti collander after they were done with him


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The dumb shit never cleaned all those guns he was always displaying; they jammed in a firefight against lil gangbangers with BB guns. He looked like a *spaghetti collander* after they were done with him


First time in his life he was useful


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> Yea it's true most people with big feet usually have small penis like me. I'm a victim of small pens syndrome as well


What do you recommend to alleviate the chafing and irritation the bracelet causes? I've heard African Shea Butter is wonderful and quite soothing


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> I sense alot of hate or sarcasm... Or both... Merry Christmas to you guys. Express had his grow house raided due to a controlled buy of heroin he was never charged with just used to secure a search warrant and so they didn't have to disclose the informant he almost shot threw the door at the police because they didn't announce themselves until they breached his second door. Was almost killed by the Nazi drug cops because that idiot sleeps with a gun. They killed his dog and busted his 10k grow setup. He was arrested for armed violence possession of 1600 grams weed growing 50 plants unlawful use of weapon by a felon and looking at 15 to 30 years in prison. All his tvs cars some money everything was taken by the cops. The warrant specified heroin and cocaine. But none was recoverd. May he rest in peace happy holidays.


Nah, no hate; sarcasm maybe, but no hate from me. He entertained me. So, do you use Shea butter? It's rich in emollients and vitamins


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> I sense alot of hate or sarcasm... Or both... Merry Christmas to you guys. Express had his grow house raided due to a controlled buy of heroin he was never charged with just used to secure a search warrant and so they didn't have to disclose the informant he almost shot threw the door at the police because they didn't announce themselves until they breached his second door. Was almost killed by the Nazi drug cops because that idiot sleeps with a gun. They killed his dog and busted his 10k grow setup. He was arrested for armed violence possession of 1600 grams weed growing 50 plants unlawful use of weapon by a felon and looking at 15 to 30 years in prison. All his tvs cars some money everything was taken by the cops. The warrant specified heroin and cocaine. But none was recoverd. May he rest in peace happy holidays.


 this is the screed of a man who does not moisturize. Sad.

#sheabutterforhappiness


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> Yea it's true most people with big feet usually have small penis like me. I'm a victim of small pens syndrome as well


So how many tiny dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> I sense alot of hate or sarcasm... Or both... Merry Christmas to you guys. Express had his grow house raided due to a controlled buy of heroin he was never charged with just used to secure a search warrant and so they didn't have to disclose *the informant* he almost shot threw the door at the police because they didn't announce themselves until they breached his second door. Was almost killed by the Nazi drug cops because that idiot sleeps with a gun. They killed his dog and busted his 10k grow setup. He was arrested for armed violence possession of 1600 grams weed growing 50 plants unlawful use of weapon by a felon and looking at 15 to 30 years in prison. All his tvs cars some money everything was taken by the cops. *The warrant specified heroin and cocaine*. But none was recoverd. May he rest in peace happy holidays.


Sorry about the dog. But wasn't the informant himself?


theexpress said:


> I Fucking cocaine bro..... Idc who knows... Thanx for the kind words pinworn. Let's go half on an ounce and stay up for three or four days .... Squad up


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What do you recommend to alleviate the chafing and irritation the bracelet causes


Black Santa seamen


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> They don't tell you who the informant is unless you file and win a motion. You would have had to go to trial no-one was trying to do the next ten years in prison. The dope game is dirty as Fuck. I have it narrowed down to who did the buy on me


Express!! You aren't dead. So how come you aren't in prison?


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2017)

Ever wondered who owned all the big brands?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Even had a viewing of the body, small penis like everyone thought


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Ever wondered who owned all the big brands?


Who owns Dr. Pepper?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2017)

773refugee said:


> Lol... Your still a piece of CHIt huh


I thought you got blasted in the little dick, I told everyone you died.



Sorry about that or whatnot.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Who owns Dr. Pepper?


Dr. pepper owns dr. pepper and snapple

they use pepsi and coke bottlers though


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Dr. pepper owns dr. pepper and snapple
> 
> they use pepsi and coke bottlers though


Ahh. Good at least some things from my youth are consistent


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

I lurves Christmas.

Now if only I could find that damn vape pen charger. A lot of shit is still in boxes from remodeling last summer. I really need to move up to the major leagues and splurge for a dab rig.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062412
> I lurves Christmas.
> 
> Now if only I could find that damn vape pen charger. A lot of shit is still in boxes from remodeling last summer. I really need to move up to the major leagues and splurge for a dab rig.


 look into nectar collectors I got rid of my rig about a month after getting one because i never used it


----------



## kingtitan (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062412
> I lurves Christmas.
> 
> Now if only I could find that damn vape pen charger. A lot of shit is still in boxes from remodeling last summer. I really need to move up to the major leagues and splurge for a dab rig.


My friend bought one for about 100 bucks on ebay for a ENAIL, works great so I found it on DHgate direct from china for less than half of that but minimum quantity was 2, took 7 days longer but I sold the extra one and mine ended up free lol.


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062412
> I lurves Christmas.
> 
> Now if only I could find that damn vape pen charger. A lot of shit is still in boxes from remodeling last summer. I really need to move up to the major leagues and splurge for a dab rig.




^^^ 
Is this a disclaimer?
If you don't like it you get to keep it for no extra charge?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062412
> I lurves Christmas.
> 
> Now if only I could find that damn vape pen charger. A lot of shit is still in boxes from remodeling last summer. I really need to move up to the major leagues and splurge for a dab rig.


 Concentrates are pretty much all I smoke and I use a dead ordinary pipe. I dish 2 or 3 screens into wok shapes. The bottom screen (or 2 for a fat hit) get the oil or other concentrate, and the top screen diffuses the heat from a butane torch lighter. Quick, clean, cheap, convenient. Never owned a dab rig and I doubt I will.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4062416
> 
> ^^^
> Is this a disclaimer?
> If you don't like it you get to keep it for no extra charge?


 I doubt there is any sort of warranty, and the label is a hint at that


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Concentrates are pretty much all I smoke and I use a dead ordinary pipe. I dish 2 or 3 screens into wok shapes. The bottom screen (or 2 for a fat hit) get the oil or other concentrate, and the top screen diffuses the heat from a butane torch lighter. Quick, clean, cheap, convenient. Never owned a dab rig and I doubt I will.


i bought a knock off nectar collector from the headshop around here for like $30 I like it more than any other way ive smoked concentrates


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Concentrates are pretty much all I smoke and I use a dead ordinary pipe. I dish 2 or 3 screens into wok shapes. The bottom screen (or 2 for a fat hit) get the oil or other concentrate, and the top screen diffuses the heat from a butane torch lighter. Quick, clean, cheap, convenient. Never owned a dab rig and I doubt I will.


I remember having a pyrex pipe with 4 or 5 stainless screens and a small torch about 35 yrs. ago. Back in the free base days, before I ever heard the term 'crack'.

Wish I still had it to try it for this.


----------



## charface (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

Oops, Express died again RIP


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

Get your check book out dude. Couldn't make the bend, front end crunched up and in culvert, bad time for front wheel drive.
So I walk out, he insists on spinning his wheels. Not exactly sober. A line of traffic formed, watching those wheels spin in awe.
Then came the authorities.

Fire truck makes the driveway look nice.

Cop car, 2 fire trucks, ambulance and tow truck.

The DUI money will cover them.

Car not as fucked up as the driver.

DON'T DRIVE DRUNK!

It will ruin your day and block my driveway.
This is a public service announcement from tangerinegreen.
That is all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062442
> Get your check book out dude. Couldn't make the bend, front end crunched up and in culvert, bad time for front wheel drive.
> So I walk out, he insists on spinning his wheels. Not exactly sober. A line of traffic formed, watching those wheels spin in awe.
> Then came the authorities.
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Oops, Express died again RIP


His penis. So so tiny.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> His penis. So so tiny.


LOL

I suspect the third guido around here gunned him down


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> 
> I suspect the third guido around here gunned him down


Don't fuck with the Sicilians


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Don't fuck with the Sicilians


or the Calabrese


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Don't fuck with the Sicilians


 
5'5 and the biggest guy around in the '50's, '60's and '70's.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

That drunk guy sheared off our street sign last night.
I'm sure they'll tack it on to his hefty bill.

And it's one of those old fashion thick poles. No wonder his plastic bumper was ripped.

I'll fix it if they pay me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062692
> That drunk guy sheared off our street sign last night.
> I'm sure they'll tack it on to his hefty bill.
> 
> ...


C'mon tell the truth you're so addicted to fixing shit you'd fix it for the OCD of it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon tell the truth you're so addicted to fixing shit you'd fix it for the OCD of it.


I do actually walk out there and think I could have this up in an hour.

OK, I'm walking away now.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I do actually walk out there and think I could have this up in an hour.
> 
> OK, I'm walking away now.


OMG can you imagine how confused the guys from the city/county sent out to the do the repair would be? Like WTF and tape a christmas card to it from Santa's elves to the repair crew. Actually I might even do that.


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I do actually walk out there and think I could have this up in an hour.
> 
> OK, I'm *walking away* now.


Away from the compulsion to fix it? OR away from the computer to go fix it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> Away from the compulsion to fix it? OR away from the computer to go fix it?


I'm going to go pick up the few leaves that blew into the driveway and think about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> Away from the compulsion to fix it? OR away from the computer to go fix it?


Probably 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm going to go pick up the few leaves that blew into the driveway and think about it.








Pics of the sign when it's back up  Bet it takes you more than an hour.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Probably
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm under orders of the Queen to not get involved in anything today.


damn it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2017)

apparently, i can press buttons on my computer and an uber driver will bring food to me.


----------



## dux (Dec 24, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> i bought a knock off nectar collector from the headshop around here for like $30 I like it more than any other way ive smoked concentrates



I love my nectar collector(cheap knock off) simple,clean, fast and no waste. The cheap collectors definitely are cheap and always crack apart.someday ill splurge on a real Nectar collector ..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm under orders of the Queen to not get involved in anything today.
> 
> 
> damn it!


A usurpation attempt


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Concentrates are pretty much all I smoke and I use a dead ordinary pipe. I dish 2 or 3 screens into wok shapes. The bottom screen (or 2 for a fat hit) get the oil or other concentrate, and the top screen diffuses the heat from a butane torch lighter. Quick, clean, cheap, convenient. Never owned a dab rig and I doubt I will.


That works? You don't get a metallic taste from the screen?


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2017)

Los Angeles — Authorities say a gift-wrapped box of horse manure addressed to US Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin was found near his home in Los Angeles.

The package was found on Saturday night in the tony Bel Air neighbourhood after it was dropped off at a neighbour's house.

The Los Angeles Police Department's bomb squad was called to the home and officers opened the box, finding a pile of horse manure inside.

Police said the package had been gift wrapped and was marked as being from "the American people".


Police said the Secret Service was taking over the investigation.

Representatives for the Secret Service and Treasury Department did not immediately respond to requests for comment on Sunday.






John Oliver Impersonator, Steve Mnuchin.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062442
> Get your check book out dude. Couldn't make the bend, front end crunched up and in culvert, bad time for front wheel drive.
> So I walk out, he insists on spinning his wheels. Not exactly sober. A line of traffic formed, watching those wheels spin in awe.
> Then came the authorities.
> ...


 About 20 yrs ago, we were woke up late one snowy night with a car stuck in our front yard, pointed towards the house. He came out the street across from my neighbor, through his yard and about 150ft up into our yard, about 50 ft from the house. The driver was black out drunk, backing up, them gunning it forward, thinking they were still on the road. He didn't even acknowledge me or my mother yelling at him and banging on the window. I had to stab the tires to stop him. The cops ended up smashing out the window and dragging the guy out. We had a shitty gravel driveway that was melting, but icy, and the tow truck ended up getting stuck trying to drag his car out and they needed a bigger truck to get that out. So my father ended up suing the guy for property damage and had the driveway redone. So it was kinda a win.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062692
> That drunk guy sheared off our street sign last night.
> I'm sure they'll tack it on to his hefty bill.
> 
> ...


That's garage art. The town's just gonna put up a new one.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That works? You don't get a metallic taste from the screen?


Nope. I preheat my stainless screens with a propane torch. They bend more easily, and all the varnish etc. is gone.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062692
> That drunk guy sheared off our street sign last night.
> I'm sure they'll tack it on to his hefty bill.
> 
> ...


 What tool(s) would you use to unbend that pipe?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

@Gary Goodson R U watching the game?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gary Goodson R U watching the game?


You know it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

@Chunky Stool fuck dez Bryant. The mother fucker cries asking for the ball. Then they give it to him and he fumbles. Now we are down by one.


Fucking bitch!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Chunky Stool fuck dez Bryant. The mother fucker cries asking for the ball. Then they give it to him and he fumbles. Now we are down by one.
> 
> 
> Fucking bitch!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Chunky Stool fuck dez Bryant. The mother fucker cries asking for the ball. Then they give it to him and he fumbles. Now we are down by one.
> 
> 
> Fucking bitch!


Yeah I never liked dez either. He only gives 100% when he feels like it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

But off the leg of Dan mother fucking Bailey we’re up by 2 now!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2017)

Faking a shit at the in laws











Still


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> But off the leg of Dan mother fucking Bailey we’re up by 2 now!


I got no horse in this race,


but I sure would love another Steeler-Cowboy Super Bowl.

Maybe it's because I was 21, 24 & 40 for the first three. Or maybe because it's they were absolute best Super Bowl games ever.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got no horse in this race,
> 
> 
> but I sure would love another Steeler-Cowboy Super Bowl.
> ...


Or maybe it’s because you’d love to see us tie the Steelers 6 rings?!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Or maybe it’s because you’d love to see us tie the Steelers 6 rings?!


As long as it's not New England .

You can't even catch a TD pass against those cheaters without having it washed away on a technicality. (watch them change that rule next year. You break the plane with possession, you score. Period.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> What tool(s) would you use to unbend that pipe?


Chain (pipe) vice.
Rosebud
Pipewrench

Edit: I should add copious ventilation as it appears pole is galvanized.


----------



## see4 (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> As long as it's not New England .
> 
> You can't even catch a TD pass against those cheaters without having it washed away on a technicality. (watch them change that rule next year. You break the plane with possession, you score. Period.)


Don't hate.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 24, 2017)

@Gary Goodson what's with Bailey today? My girls pissed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

see4 said:


> Don't hate.


Lol. I never liked the Yankees either.

Well, except during the Civil War.


----------



## see4 (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I never liked the Yankees either.
> 
> Well, except during the Civil War.


Ive gone to Yankee Stadium with my Red Sox gear, and Fenway Park with my Yankees gear. I've been in a few yelling matches at sporting events in my day. Insane how crazy some fans can get over a fucking game.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @Gary Goodson what's with Bailey today? My girls pissed.


Same here! Wtf?!! The most accurate kicker in NFL history! And missed how many today?


I’m not gonna let it ruin my Christmas though. I’m about to put on a movie for my fam to watch. And it’s not even a Christmas movie lol. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

see4 said:


> Ive gone to Yankee Stadium with my Red Sox gear, and Fenway Park with my Yankees gear. I've been in a few yelling matches at sporting events in my day. Insane how crazy some fans can get over a fucking game.


You should go to Cleveland during a Steeler game. You wear Steeler gear, you could be literally attacked.

I've seen cars with Steeler bumper stickers destroyed in parking lots there. Kind of ended my road trips.

People are insane.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You should go to Cleveland during a Steeler game. You wear Steeler gear, you could be literally attacked.
> 
> I've seen cars with Steeler bumper stickers destroyed in parking lots there. Kind of ended my road trips.
> 
> People are insane.


I'm a browns fan and my best friend a Steelers fan. We've been to both stadiums multiple times. While there is definitely plenty of mouth running my experience is that most of it is in good fun. Not to say we haven't had our fair share of run ins with overly drunk assholes but hey that's gonna happen. Both stadiums can be pretty rough in opposing colors if you don't have thick skin.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm a browns fan and my best friend a Steelers fan. We've been to both stadiums multiple times. While there is definitely plenty of mouth running my experience is that most of it is in good fun. Not to say we haven't had our fair share of run ins with overly drunk assholes but hey that's gonna happen. Both stadiums can be pretty rough in opposing colors if you don't have thick skin.


When I was a kid, the Browns with Jim Brown were one of the best teams and the Steelers were always losers.

What's it like when you play the Ravens who were the original Browns?

The Browns leaving for Baltimore is the real reason you never won a Super Bowl.

They won as the Baltimore Ravens. I'd be pissed as a Clevelander. The uItimate slap in the face of Cleveland.


----------



## charface (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You should go to Cleveland during a Steeler game. You wear Steeler gear, you could be literally attacked.
> 
> I've seen cars with Steeler bumper stickers destroyed in parking lots there. Kind of ended my road trips.
> 
> People are insane.


I'm happy to be part of probably the least crazy fans in football.. except for the time eagles fans attacked santa with snowballs. Or chucked d batteries at the other team.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Dec 25, 2017)

Me


----------



## Bareback (Dec 25, 2017)

Butt stuff ^^^^ .

Merry Christmas ( all I want for Christmas is two nude pics, is two nude pics).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2017)

Watching Mecum Auction, one of my favorite shows.
But $100,000 for a '56 Chevy? Holy fuck!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Or chucked d batteries at the other team.


That's ridiculous! We always threw a handful of triple A's.

Seriously though, MLB fucked up bad when they changed the divisions and separated the Phillies and Pirates. Those were the best series ever.

I do remember irate fans throwing D batteries at Dave Parker. When he was neck deep in the coke scandal in the '80's, the team was in last place and he was hitting .240. I wonder if anyone every asked him to autograph a battery?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4063303
> Watching Mecum Auction, one of my favorite shows.
> But $100,000 for a '56 Chevy? Holy fuck!


i watch that same show when it's on. 

special one on the docket i'm waiting for is the MB from Germany that people found in a collection. Supposed to be a major history behind it.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 26, 2017)

Did I miss an express sock? Or was that refugee dude just sucking express dix?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Did I miss an express sock? Or was that refugee dude just sucking express dix?


Yeah, He died again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah, He died again.


Yep, he forgot about the Siciliana , who absolutely do not "believe absence makes the heart grow fonder"


----------



## Splaap (Dec 26, 2017)

Meri Christmas


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4063877


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 4063878


Holy shit.


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Holy shit.


It hurts to breathe.


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2017)

It's whats trending now..


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 27, 2017)

Found an app a while back called listen2myradio
On it there is a feed of lower quality of the Howard Stern show from 1981 to 2001.

The app did cost a couple bucks but
I love it.

Basically 24/7 Stern
I was doing construction back then and each show is like a time capsule for me. 

I have Sirius for the new stuff but the
Old shows were the best. 

If you are a Stern fan it's well worth it


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2017)

Got a tee shirt from a friend who lives in the OBX.

I typically don't wear anything with an advertisement on it. For this shirt I will make an exception.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2017)

lokie said:


> Got a tee shirt from a friend who lives in the OBX.
> 
> I typically don't wear anything with an advertisement on it. For this shirt I will make an exception.


They talk really weird out there.

Like, foreign language weird.


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They talk really weird out there.
> 
> Like, foreign language weird.


They are rowdy and often unrefined.
Most are down to earth and good people.

I like all of the ones I know.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2017)

lokie said:


> They are rowdy and often unrefined.
> Most are down to earth and good people.
> 
> I like all of the ones I know.


Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against anyone from there - I just can't understand them half the time.

Of course I lived in Louisiana for a couple of years (twice) and the same applies there.


----------



## charface (Dec 28, 2017)

Happy Thursday


----------



## see4 (Dec 28, 2017)

I'd like my title to be changed from "Well-Known Member" to "Bulbous Member".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 29, 2017)

Forgot what the holiday season can be like. Bunch of old friends coming to town. One of my best buddies up from Denver,(might go down there for a bit) Guy I haven't seen since high school came up from Arizona. Started a little early at 11AM, was at the bars til closing. My bro goes out for a cig, "Hey I saw you hanging with "our group", who are you? I'm "my name" brother. "Oh for real? Where's he at?" "ummmm he's over there in that booth with his head on the table"

Couldn't beer pong for shit but ended the night with a hot tub and burnt frozen pizzas. Probably skip over to South Dakota and do some ice fishing etc with my bud and his cousins.

I think I'm still drunk, sorry.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 29, 2017)

Why is the politics section shitting up TnT?

What happened? I didn't see a formal declaration of war.

I read some of what was being said and it made my wife blush.

teehee




ps

I love swishing hotdogs around in my mouth. jk, I mean dix.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Why is the politics section shitting up TnT?
> 
> What happened? I didn't see a formal declaration of war.
> 
> ...


Just report the political shit in TnT & it'll be taken care of.


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2017)

A neighbor has decided to make snow. It's 20F out so it works. I just wonder why.






His property is flat, no sledding or skiing to be done. It only covers about 500sq ft of his back yard.

Maybe just because he saw it on youtube or just because it's pretty, I don't know.

I'll keep an eye on his progress and report back if there any more pertinent developments.
Who knows maybe they are just looking for a good time or it's for a religious ritual.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

Fuck this shit.

What ever happened to El Niño?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

About 1/2 done with driveway but my hands are fucking freezing! 15° and windy. And my insulated gloves are hiding. I have to warm up inside.

Then double back up the steps and sidewalk to get to the shed for better gloves and gas can for leaf blower. Fine snow just keeps coming.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4065324
> Fuck this shit.
> 
> What ever happened to El Niño?


I thought you had a brand new driveway, where is it?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4065324
> Fuck this shit.
> 
> What ever happened to El Niño?


We are apparently in a record-setting La Nina. That means dry for most of the country except the NW and parts of the upper Midwest. So far it has been cold and relentlessly dry in California. Looks like everyone is getting the stink end of the stick on this one.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


>


OMG I couldn't stop laughing! 
A firearms documentary from the bathroom...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just report the political shit in TnT & it'll be taken care of.


With the occasional reflux, may I recommend a proton pump inhibitor for that?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> We are apparently in a record-setting La Nina. That means dry for most of the country except the NW and parts of the upper Midwest. So far it has been cold and relentlessly dry in California. Looks like everyone is getting the stink end of the stick on this one.


Don't worry we'll be on the stink end when they jack up our water rates again.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Don't worry we'll be on the stink end when they jack up our water rates again.


and again, and again.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> and again, and again.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


 ahhh, Young Punx


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG I couldn't stop laughing!
> A firearms documentary from the bathroom...


And he was being 100% serious lmao!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> And he was being 100% serious lmao!


Yeah LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> We are apparently in a record-setting La Nina. That means dry for most of the country except the NW and parts of the upper Midwest. So far it has been cold and relentlessly dry in California. Looks like everyone is getting the stink end of the stick on this one.


why do I always get stuck on the wet spot?


----------



## dstroy (Dec 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4065324
> Fuck this shit.
> 
> What ever happened to El Niño?


If it’s that cold and powder, use your leaf blower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2017)

gangsta


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> About 1/2 done with driveway but my hands are fucking freezing! 15° and windy. And my insulated gloves are hiding. I have to warm up inside.
> 
> Then double back up the steps and sidewalk to get to the shed for better gloves and gas can for leaf blower. Fine snow just keeps coming.
> View attachment 4065333


Can't you just throw some gas on the driveway and light a fire?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Can't you just throw some gas on the driveway and light a fire?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Can't you just throw some gas on the driveway and light a fire?


F'n genius!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2017)

bought some mouse traps, field mice coming in

kinda think the package is miss leading...hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2017)

think some one lost a shoe a long time ago. Gotta love my property never gonna tell what u gonna find.


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4065573 bought some mouse traps, field mice coming in
> 
> kinda think the package is miss leading...hmmm


Cool.

They come in handy at drunken frat parties too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

I didn't do shit at work today. I got drunk and talked to my coworkers boyfriend the whole time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I didn't do shit at work today. I got drunk and talked to my coworkers boyfriend the whole time.



Is he cute???


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Is he cute???


Yeah, fairly handsome guy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2017)

lokie said:


> Cool.
> 
> They come in handy at drunken frat parties too.


Lmao. Goooood stuff.god that’s Amazing.the water .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

Don't get half drunk and try to hit an e-cig from the wrong end.

It starts to make crackling noises while it still draws. Probably how they blow up in your face like in those vids.

I haven't had a real cig for a couple days though, can't complain. A this cherry one tastes better than tobacco anyway.
 
This one is my favorite though. My buddy who lives here 6 months and Vegas 6 months gave it to me for Christmas. Chernobyl 86% THC. Now that's the way to quit smoking .


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2017)

_"Single-use anal catheters are not like bowling shoes"_

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucelee/2017/12/30/doctor-accused-of-inappropriately-reusing-anal-catheters/#7a8daafa1625


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 31, 2017)

lokie said:


> Cool.
> 
> They come in handy at drunken frat parties too.


true, but I'm far from the whole frat thing. For me that was 20yrs ago for me.

gotta love that water splash...lol...ouch


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2017)

ringing in the new year with all the fine folks on here tonight.. my boy got me sick with strep now I'm on day four with 101°f temp and I lost my voice from coughing ..( no homo fuckery) so I'm chilling in the chair waiting for some booze to start my evening... was thinking about eating three or four shrooms for that nice nerve calming buzz.. anyways happy new years eve everybody .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2017)

The incredible dr pol made me cry...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The incredible dr pol made me cry...


he's bad ass... haven't seen the show in awhile but hey! he's from Michigan eh!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

In a fitting start to the New Year I listened to the launch of the U2 (she had visual cloaking on). Waking up to freedom, nice.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2018)

Because we all know one hit on a marijuana cigarette leads straight to a mass murder.

#pennsylfuckingvania


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4066825
> Because we all know one hit on a marijuana cigarette leads straight to a mass murder.
> 
> #pennsylfuckingvania


It's true for any state that has a medical marijuana program or out right legalized because Marijuana is schedule 1 and according to the feds no one addicted to a schedule 1 substance can own a gun. Tricky way to get rid of gun ownership eh?


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's true for any state that has a medical marijuana program or out right legalized because Marijuana is schedule 1 and according to the feds no one addicted to a schedule 1 substance can own a gun. Tricky way to get rid of gun ownership eh?


Interesting concept. Give them what they want. Take away their rights.

I'll just stay off the list and do what pleases me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's true for any state that has a medical marijuana program or out right legalized because Marijuana is schedule 1 and according to the feds no one addicted to a schedule 1 substance can own a gun. Tricky way to get rid of gun ownership eh?


Oh shit, am I addicted??? 
I did eat a brownie this morning...  
A lot of the negative attitude comes from the "Spicoli" stereotype of marijuana users. Hell, my sister smoked pot once in her life and thinks it's disgusting -- but she LOVES my baked goods.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh shit, am I addicted???
> I did eat a brownie this morning...
> A lot of the negative attitude comes from the "Spicoli" stereotype of marijuana users. Hell, my sister smoked pot once in her life and thinks it's disgusting -- but she LOVES my baked goods.


LOL their thought and wording not mine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL their thought and wording not mine.


Hmm... I suffer from joint pain and cannabis makes me feel better. Therefore, I am addicted to feeling better. 

Is that so terrible?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2018)

I just got back from Giant Eagle to get a 6 pack and some cheese to go with New Year's ham, half of which got ground into ham salad this morning.

I almost bought this 4 pack. But $11.49 and 11.1% alcohol stopped me.

It did make me think of our most popular sock, though.

That is all, carry on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4066962
> It did make me think of our most popular sock, though.


Abe?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2018)

It's so cold, the deer are eating bird seed and licking pine tree branches.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2018)

48° in the insulated shed with the heater running nonstop.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... I suffer from joint pain and cannabis makes me feel better. Therefore, I am addicted to feeling better.
> 
> Is that so terrible?


Big pharma thinks so as do the feds LOL you gotta talk to them!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4066825
> Because we all know one hit on a marijuana cigarette leads straight to a mass murder.
> 
> #pennsylfuckingvania


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

My little electric humidifier couldn't keep up, so I improvised.


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2018)

Put water in tub, let one side of that towel hang in the water and wick it up, point fan!


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2018)

Does anybody need arresting?












I'm calling this bird Garry. Morning Garry!


----------



## see4 (Jan 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4066825
> Because we all know one hit on a marijuana cigarette leads straight to a mass murder.
> 
> #pennsylfuckingvania


Technically speaking, everyone is "banned" from purchasing a gun if they have a mmj license. The BATF form is fairly vague on the wording though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 3, 2018)

Gooood Morning.

One day heat wave coming. All the way up to 25° today! Thursday and Friday look real sad.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4067295
> Gooood Morning.
> 
> One day heat wave coming. All the way up to 25° today! Thursday and Friday look real sad.


Lol I see that, and raise you a snowstorm tomorrow. 

6-10”


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Lol I see that, and raise you a snowstorm tomorrow.
> 
> 6-10”


Please confine it to your location. Our 2" will be plenty, thanks!


----------



## see4 (Jan 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Please confine it to your location. Our 2" will be plenty, thanks!


Tell me about it.

Arrg! When will this terrible weather ever end!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 3, 2018)

see4 said:


> Tell me about it.View attachment 4067439
> 
> Arrg! When will this terrible weather ever end!!


Nice!

Except I hear they're experimenting with chemical warfare in your general location today.
Better stay indoors like me .


----------



## see4 (Jan 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Except I hear they're experimenting with chemical warfare in your general location today.
> Better stay indoors like me .


What tha!? Where'd you hear that?

I wouldn't be surprised. Arizona is by far the worst state I've lived in, tops the list of shittiest states in existence. People here are beyond fucking dumb.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

see4 said:


> What tha!? Where'd you hear that?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised. Arizona is by far the worst state I've lived in, tops the list of shittiest states in existence. People here are beyond fucking dumb.


Don't move to Nevada!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Don't move to Nevada!


Or Miami.
Or Anchoragua


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2018)

@curious2garden I'm good. My phone is finally out of there lol I can receive and send calls but thats about it. I'm waiting for my upgrade(which is sometime this month) so I don't have to pay any extra money for it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden I'm good. My phone is finally out of there lol I can receive and send calls but thats about it. I'm waiting for my upgrade(which is sometime this month) so I don't have to pay any extra money for it.


Good to know. You've really had one helluva 2018 so far hun and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or Miami.
> Or Anchoragua


Anchoragua? Do tell


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Anchoragua? Do tell


Common local colloquialism as in many places it is definitely 3rd world.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 3, 2018)

see4 said:


> Tell me about it.View attachment 4067439
> 
> Arrg! When will this terrible weather ever end!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

see4 said:


> Tell me about it.View attachment 4067439
> 
> Arrg! When will this terrible weather ever end!!


 I think it was Herb Caen who said " 'weather' is a term Californians reserve for the anomalies."


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Hmmm... 8 inch pounding... he looks like he can take it. 

Why you lying, Stewart?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Hmmm... 8 inch pounding... he looks like he can take it.
> 
> Why you lying, Stewart?


 I suspect a case of diminished glutes.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect a case of diminished glutes.
> 
> View attachment 4067643


Now don’t you go making a mountain out of a MowHill.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 3, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Hmmm... 8 inch pounding... he looks like he can take it.
> 
> Why you lying, Stewart?


This my impression as well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2018)

My guitar teacher was performing a gorgeous lullaby in recital written for his 10 month old baby daughter, when she decided to make it a duet throughout the piece. So adorable


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

He is good, I studied classical guitar as a school subject. pretty much given it up between the ups and down of life.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> He is good, I studied classical guitar as a school subject. pretty much given it up between the ups and down of life.


I just started playing last March, I love it and its never too late to start again. Jason is awesome: he is the youngest player to ever win the first prize at the prestigious international Guitar Society of America competition, has recorded many albums, and he won a Grammy for Best Classical performance in 2015...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


This my jam right here


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2018)

One more. So awesome...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Any1 in a trolling mode jay7t5 he's a real ass bashing bodhi gear a know it all newb with one grow under his belt and a failed one at that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Any1 in a trolling mode jay7t5 he's a real ass bashing bodhi gear a know it all newb with one grow under his belt and a failed one at that


Lure him into TnT


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Lure him into TnT


Nahhh, lets keep T&T clean if we can.
Go to him, he won't see it coming that way.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Lure him into TnT


Pretty sure me and whitebb already got put on the ignore list lol but I'll give it a shot @Jay7t5

https://www.rollitup.org/t/wont-use-bodhi-again-worst-hermies-in-10-bodhi.955583/page-24#post-13990697


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 4, 2018)

I woke up this morning and decided to be a firefighter. Went online and realized I should become a paramedic first. Upon further research I came to the conclusion that firefighters are perfect people and may not accept me becouse of my medical card or very bad credit history/driving record, etc. So I was like ok paramedic it is , then I seen the pay, garbage. Now I'm thinking ER rn... @curious2garden what do I do? If I go with the rn I may eventually be able to strive for Registered Nurse Anesthetist. I'm afraid if I choose paramedic I'd eventually end up hating everyone and being poor...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I woke up this morning and decided to be a firefighter. Went online and realized I should become a paramedic first. Upon further research I came to the conclusion that firefighters are perfect people and may not accept me becouse of my medical card or very bad credit history/driving record, etc. So I was like ok paramedic it is , then I seen the pay, garbage. Now I'm thinking ER rn... @curious2garden what do I do? If I go with the rn I may eventually be able to strive for Registered Nurse Anesthetist. I'm afraid if I choose paramedic I'd eventually end up hating everyone and being poor...


As an RN or MD you end up hating everyone and being poor, worse if you go into a surgical specialty, say neuro, where you make bank your wife spends your dough on her pool boy (or girl if you're a female). You can't win at this shit. My advice, steal another couple shopping carts and sell those colas like elote. Better yet just sell elote mmmmmmmm I could so eat a couple of those right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Any1 in a trolling mode jay7t5 he's a real ass bashing bodhi gear a know it all newb with one grow under his belt and a failed one at that


LOL all my Sunshine Daydream hermed on me!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL all my Sunshine Daydream hermed on me!


yea but he chucked pollen in the same flower room and then claimed herm when he screwed up. he also made a bunch of statements that clashed with each other claimed to be a master grower then whitebb pulled a thread from 3 months ago when he was "topping for the first time" and needed help sexing his plant. im over it now since he wont see any of my messages anyway


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> As an RN or MD you end up hating everyone and being poor, worse if you go into a surgical specialty, say neuro, where you make bank your wife spends your dough on her pool boy (or girl if you're a female). You can't win at this shit. My advice, steal another couple shopping carts and sell those colas like elote. Better yet just sell elote mmmmmmmm I could so eat a couple of those right now.


 You're right! goddammit, you're always right. I'm just gunna grow weed, original plan it is...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahhh, lets keep T&T clean if we can.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> As an RN or MD you end up hating everyone ~ Slash ~


I'm a RFMN - Registered Fisher-Mens Nanny.
These dumb fuckers just want some one to hold their hand & figure out what's wrong so for $125 an hour I'm their bitch.

Not a happy one mind you - just the guy that knows how their shit works & can fix it.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

Here's a horseshoe for good luck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh, come on already! My poor dogs have to go out in this shit.

-24° wind chill and no relief till Sunday when positive double digits return.

Bomb cyclone winter hurricane noreaster can go fuck itself.

The spin pulls the cold air down like a black hole. Die motherfucker, die!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Pretty sure me and whitebb already got put on the ignore list lol but I'll give it a shot @Jay7t5
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/wont-use-bodhi-again-worst-hermies-in-10-bodhi.955583/page-24#post-13990697


I posted


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a RFMN - Registered Fisher-Mens Nanny.
> These dumb fuckers just want some one to hold their hand & figure out what's wrong so for $125 an hour I'm their bitch.
> 
> Not a happy one mind you - just the guy that knows how their shit works & can fix it.


Amazing how the more one interacts with mankind the more they tend to be critical of it. I wonder if other species have the same issues?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4068370
> 
> Oh, come on already! My poor dogs have to go out in this shit.
> 
> ...



Glad I'm 7,777 miles away.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4068370
> 
> Oh, come on already! My poor dogs have to go out in this shit.
> 
> ...


my current temp..
It was -22°f at 7:00 a.m.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2018)

dang, ain't this some shit:

_"If you’re one of the millions of people downstream from Lake Powell who rely on Colorado River water and this worries you, consider this: Those 26,000 tons of tailings likely make up just a fraction of the radioactive material contained in the silt of Lake Powell and Lake Mead"_

https://thebulletin.org/26000-tons-radioactive-waste-under-lake-powell-and-more1138_9_


----------



## see4 (Jan 5, 2018)

I sneezed real hard, now I gotta go shit.

Damnit, I'm getting old.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2018)

see4 said:


> I sneezed real hard, now I gotta go shit.
> 
> Damnit, I'm getting old.


Getting there but not quite there yet.

Old is when sneezing *MAKES* you shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just started playing last March, I love it and its never too late to start again. Jason is awesome: he is the youngest player to ever win the first prize at the prestigious international Guitar Society of America competition, has recorded many albums, and he won a Grammy for Best Classical performance in 2015...


I have often wanted to play an instrument again. When I was in school, I was VERY good at playing brass instruments. Not sure why because I couldn't use sheet music worth a shit. I'd just fumble through it a dozen times to commit it to memory -- then watch out!

I ended up playing the trumpet but my true love was trombone. More of a 'feel' instrument, ya know? 

I quit was because I got a D on my report card -- even though I was playing first chair! 

Believe it or not, ol' Chunky Stool was a very disruptive student. 
It's an ADD thing...


----------



## see4 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have often wanted to play an instrument again. When I was in school, I was VERY good at playing brass instruments. Not sure why because I couldn't use sheet music worth a shit. I'd just fumble through it a dozen times to commit it to memory -- then watch out!
> 
> I ended up playing the trumpet but my true love was trombone. More of a 'feel' instrument, ya know?
> 
> ...


I played alto saxophone (except for non marching season when I played oboe). I f'n hated the trombones. They sat right behind us and would deliberately poke us with their slide's, buncha assholes.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2018)

This fuckin weather app is broken...it’s making up new symbols for Monday and Tuesday. What kinda shit is that?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I played alto saxophone (except for non marching season when I played oboe). I f'n hated the trombones. They sat right behind us and would deliberately poke us with their slide's, buncha assholes.


I started with the trumpet in JH/S (band & marching) but sat like 6th chair as some of the others were very good. Our teacher thought my embouchure was more suited to a smaller mouthpiece and I moved to French Horn (which I absolutely love). Ended up alternating between 1st & 2nd chair in 12th & still love the sound of those horns.






@curious2garden I do remember the trombone section doinkiing the girls on the back of their heads, but to be honest they were attention whores and were compensating with their Brass.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I started with the trumpet in JH/S (band & marching) but sat like 6th chair as some of the others were very good. Our teacher thought my embouchure was more suited to a smaller mouthpiece and I moved to French Horn (which I absolutely love). Ended up alternating between 1st & 2nd chair in 12th & still love the sound of those horns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My two best friends, girls, played French Horn, LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I played alto saxophone (except for non marching season when I played oboe). I f'n hated the trombones. They sat right behind us and would deliberately poke us with their slide's, buncha assholes.


B flat alto? I used to play one. I remember it cost $200 in the '60's used.

I casually was looking at them recently. Same one $2000 now, used.

I'd love to see if I can still play, 2 grand 
is a lot to find out. Reeds were 35 cents last time I bought one, I'm sure they're sky high too now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> B flat alto? I used to play one. I remember it cost $200 in the '60's used.
> 
> I casually was looking at them recently. Same one $2000 now, used.
> 
> ...


You're just a little older than me, my reeds cost 55 cents. Worse was oboe, you made your own. I'd have happily paid to buy reeds but the ones you could buy were shit and split almost immediately.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You're just a little older than me, my reeds cost 55 cents. Worse was oboe, you made your own. I'd have happily paid to buy reeds but the ones you could buy were shit and split almost immediately.


I bought sax reeds at school. They had a reed vending machine, individual reeds slid into a single plastic holder, a few different kinds.

I bought a whole box once, cost a few bucks. Never should have sold it, but probably would need new pads and reconditioned for big bucks by now.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You're just a little older than me, my reeds cost 55 cents. Worse was oboe, you made your own. I'd have happily paid to buy reeds but the ones you could buy were shit and split almost immediately.


My son plays alto sax and his reeds are $30 for a pack of ten.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2018)

Add some Silica to your feed and take over the Reed Market.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Add some Silica to your feed and take over the Reed Market.


I had to think about that for a minute. Those would take @doublejj size trunks.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> My son plays alto sax and his reeds are $30 for a pack of ten.


You can play my sax


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2018)

Why Netflix and chill when you can....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> My son plays alto sax and his reeds are $30 for a pack of ten.


Do you have jam sessions with him? Alto sax and skin flute


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Do you have jam sessions with him? Alto sax and skin flute


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2018)

Holy crap it is nasty out there tonight. Been in the deep freeze for a few weeks, and it decided to go above freezing for a bit today, and of course it rained and I just went to take Sandy out after having her tplo surgery on Friday, and the steps and railing is a sheet of ice.. finally make our way around back by my garden and I thought I'd sit down for a minute while she sniffs around.. put my little towel down that I brought out with me, sat down, and every strap on the lawn chair must've been frozen and I was like I just sat on the throne with the seat up.. no wonder why women complain so much, holy crap, I could hardly get up because the hand rails on the chair were a sheet of ice and my ass was half an inch off of the ground.. all I could think about was being found like Jack Nicholson in the end of the shining, only in shit position, frozen to the ground,, at least my pants would have been pulled up, I should take some comfort in that..
Supposed to be in the 40s and 50s the rest of the week, up from highs in the teens and lows in the negatives, if I live that long


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> Holy crap it is nasty out there tonight. Been in the deep freeze for a few weeks, and it decided to go above freezing for a bit today, and of course it rained and I just went to take Sandy out after having her tplo surgery on Friday, and the steps and railing is a sheet of ice.. finally make our way around back by my garden and I thought I'd sit down for a minute while she sniffs around.. put my little towel down that I brought out with me, sat down, and every strap on the lawn chair must've been frozen and I was like I just sat on the throne with the seat up.. no wonder why women complain so much, holy crap, I could hardly get up because the hand rails on the chair were a sheet of ice and my ass was half an inch off of the ground.. all I could think about was being found like Jack Nicholson in the end of the shining, only in shit position, frozen to the ground,, at least my pants would have been pulled up, I should take some comfort in that..
> Supposed to be in the 40s and 50s the rest of the week, up from highs in the teens and lows in the negatives, if I live that long
> View attachment 4070212


I forgot youre near me. Everything is a sheet of ice right now. It's kinda crazy


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I forgot youre near me. Everything is a sheet of ice right now. It's kinda crazy


 Yeah man, I think I'd take the teens and negatives back over this ice.. just glad I don't have to drive anywhere tonight.. be careful out there.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> Yeah man, I think I'd take the teens and negatives back over this ice.. just glad I don't have to drive anywhere tonight.. be careful out there.


Lol I'm not driving in this shit. There's going to be a ton of black ice crashes tonight
I went and got gas and a sandwich earlier and I was sliding everywhere. I was able to run and slide over 2 parking spaces lol. Slippery as hell


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2018)

https://www.cinemablend.com/television/1745430/original-bugs-bunny-designer-bob-givens-has-died-at-99


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.cinemablend.com/television/1745430/original-bugs-bunny-designer-bob-givens-has-died-at-99



Aaaeea what's up Dr.


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.cinemablend.com/television/1745430/original-bugs-bunny-designer-bob-givens-has-died-at-99


I'm sad.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Lol I'm not driving in this shit. There's going to be a ton of black ice crashes tonight
> I went and *got gas and a sandwich earlier *and I was sliding everywhere. I was able to run and slide over 2 parking spaces lol. Slippery as hell


I usually get gas *after* the sandwich...


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2018)

My mom has sleep apnea so uses a cpap machine when she sleeps.
She says it helps but the mask takes some getting use to.

I saw a commercial for a no mask cpap. The commercial does not show what it looks like and their web page does not have a pic prominently displayed so I decided google images must have a pic.

Looks like it would have some getting use to too.







Truly an "Up your nose with a rubber hose" event.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)

Brokeback Swamp? 
 
It's a strange day on the Sportsman channel...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Why Netflix and chill when you can....
> 
> View attachment 4069365


I got pizza


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 9, 2018)

Karah said:


> I got pizza


You bring the pizza, I'll bring the cack.


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You bring the pizza, I'll bring the cack.


Zziiiiiiiinnnggggg


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 9, 2018)

@Blue Wizard or @srh88 check your line app


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 9, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Lol I'm not driving in this shit. There's going to be a ton of black ice crashes tonight
> I went and got gas and a sandwich earlier and I was sliding everywhere. I was able to run and slide over 2 parking spaces lol. Slippery as hell


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard or @srh88 check your line app


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

@fdd2blk was all like "Hey, let me post an AMA thread"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @fdd2blk was all like "Hey, let me post an AMA thread"


Sucks cause i had this cocked and ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

You all lost because you can't act right. Go ahead, ama ...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> You all lost because you can't act right. Go ahead, ama ...


How, in the Kentucky fuck, are you able to go on without Labu?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> How, in the Kentucky fuck, are you able to go on without Labu?


One day at a time. And I have A LOT of pictures.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> One day at a time. And I have A LOT of pictures.


Why do you fuck men on jet ski's while eating burritos?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Why do you fuck men on jet ski's while eating burritos?



That is not something I have ever done. That is something you have thought of though. Very telling.


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Why do you fuck men on jet ski's while eating burritos?


What kind of burritos?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> That is not something I have ever done. That is something you have thought of though. Very telling.


C'mon; @mr sunshine is always thinking about eating burritos


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> That is not something I have ever done. That is something you have thought of though. Very telling.


 Then who's this?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Then who's this?
> View attachment 4070956


lmao!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Then who's this?
> View attachment 4070956



Looks like YOUR hard drive to me. Once again, very telling.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lmao!!!



You like that big boy, don't you?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Looks like YOUR hard drive to me. Once again, very telling.


Seems like you'd love a "hard drive"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Seems like you'd love a "hard drive"



If that's what you get off on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary: "Hmmm, I wonder what fdd likes. I bet he likes a hard drive. Fap, fap, fap, ..."


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

Lmao @fdd2blk trying so hard..Calm down, your gunna bust blood vessel.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Gary: "Hmmm, I wonder what fdd likes. I bet he likes a hard drive. Fap, fap, fap, ..."


You're not very good at this.

I'd never fuck you while eating a burrito. Stop asking.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> You're not very good at this.
> 
> I'd never fuck you while eating a burrito. Stop asking.


I heard fdd2blk turned himself in becouse he though he'd get all kinds of free black dick. When they put him with the white guys he ratted on his friends.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

@fdd2blk why did you do 4 months at jack in the box instead of federal prison?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

Y'all sure are obsessed with dick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> @fdd2blk why did you do 4 months at jack in the box instead of federal prison?



Better food.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2018)

man this is better than some novelas i was watching during my vacation......


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hope none of our Cali crew are affected by this flood, shit looks wicked


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Then who's this?
> View attachment 4070956


Holy shit what a fat, ugly waste of life.

I mean seriously. That is one ugly ass human.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Y'all sure are obsessed with dick.


awe they deleted my post. But I'm sure you know who's obsessed with dick.


too bad it isn't yours lmao.



oh and btw, stop reporting my posts. That just proves you are a snitch.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> awe they deleted my post. But I'm sure you know who's obsessed with dick.
> 
> 
> too bad it isn't yours lmao.
> ...



Your content lacks anything reportable. Rather stale.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Your content lacks anything reportable. Rather stale.


oh so now you're a snitch and a liar?


I have some of the best content on this site! People from other sites come to this site just to look at my posts!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> oh so now you're a snitch and a liar?
> 
> 
> I have some of the best content on this site! People from other sites come to this site just to look at my posts!


LOL would you just look at that! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL would you just look at that! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> oh so now you're a snitch and a liar?
> 
> 
> I have some of the best content on this site! People from other sites come to this site just to look at my posts!









it's twoo! it's twoo!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> it's twoo! it's twoo!!


Hell, I've lost more "likes" from deleted posts than he's earned in the 11 years he's been a member.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2018)

This is the best y'all got? Go back to Myspace.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> Look at what, retard?


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Y'all sure are obsessed with dick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

LOL, I'm a troll??? So wounded, help me jesus


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Tour de Franzia, love it


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Total abe move, creating a sock to back a sock.





Singlemalt said:


> Create a sock to back yourself up with; baby you doomed


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

I feel like he's really amping up the crazy lately


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4071136
> I feel like he's really amping up the crazy lately


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4071136
> I feel like he's really amping up the crazy lately


++ rep cryin' here LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4071136
> I feel like he's really amping up the crazy lately


+ + rep!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

I love this place


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Abe's back!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Abe's back!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Notabe said:


> You dipsomaniacs are scared of me because I represent the truth and the holy divine light that Jesus shines





Notabe said:


> You dipsomaniacs are scared of me because I represent the truth and the holy divine light that Jesus shines


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Odd that Mafia Man disappeared when notabe showed up. Juggling 2 socks is difficult, esp on one machine


is that supposed to be "not abe"?

WTF


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Notabe said:


> You dipsomaniacs are scared of me because I represent the truth and the holy divine light that Jesus shines





Notabe said:


> You dipsomaniacs are scared of me because I represent the truth and the holy divine light that Jesus shines


 The Franzia equivalent of seeing double LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Found in a search for "not abe"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> There must be something in the water over in royal oaks michigan


LOL, That's ranked as one of the safest, least diverse (whitest) cities in America.

Makes SO much sense.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL, That's ranked as one of the safest, least diverse (whitest) cities in America.
> 
> Makes SO much sense.


Especially for a black, jewish, spray tanning, jehovah's witness!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

Abe Supersock is back? 
Again?

That's so pitiful...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Abe Supersock is back?
> Again?
> 
> That's so pitiful...


He has at least 2 socks on here at all times. He's never truly gone.

It's terrifying.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He has at least 2 socks on here at all times. He's never truly gone.
> 
> It's terrifying.


I like it, keeps my skills honed and appetite whetted


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He has at least 2 socks on here at all times. He's never truly gone.
> 
> It's terrifying.


Does he want to touch my ween? 

I'm a little creeped out...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

For our dear departed Abe


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> For our dear departed Abe


++ rep
Oh I didn't mean to hurt you
I'm sorry that I made you cry
Oh my I didn't want to hurt you
I'm just a jealous guy

^^^^^^^^^
No you are not!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

I like how he always suddenly disappears (passes out from the franzia)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Especially for a black, jewish, spray tanning, jehovah's witness!


swisssh!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like how he always suddenly disappears (passes out from the franzia)


It takes a little bit of time to think of the quality retorts


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like how he always suddenly disappears (passes out from the franzia)


Regrouping, shoulda woulda saids. As he sinks deeper into the franzia mire


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Regrouping, shoulda woulda saids. As he sinks deeper into the franzia mire


I'm just enjoying the musical interlude


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It takes a little bit of time to think of the quality retorts


 and the right equipment in 5-liter lots


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

LOL you are special, it took you how many hours to create a simple meme


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He has at least 2 socks on here at all times. He's never truly gone.
> 
> It's terrifying.



Sez the 1 constantly PMing me. Sad.


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Prove it!


Axe him....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

You know the drill.. pics or gtfo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> More than you.


bet!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> Axe him....


You made the assertion, proof is incumbent upon you


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> bet!


Nobody here can put more dix in their mouth than you can. Don't worry man I believe in you


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Nobody here can put more dix in their mouth than you can. Don't worry man I believe in you


How about that garage door!! LOL 


(still laughing)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Nobody here can put more dix in their mouth than you can. Don't worry man I believe in you


ya better axe somebody!


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> ya better axe somebody!


no comp, bro.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How about that garage door!! LOL
> 
> 
> (still laughing)


Luckily everything is melting. I also fired that prick caught him drinking in the truck in a customer's driveway at around 2 am, when I decided to take a drive( blunt cruise) to check on the routes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> no comp, bro.


Put the meff pipe down.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Luckily everything is melting. I also fired that prick caught him drinking in the truck in a customer's driveway at around 2 am, when I decided to take a drive( blunt cruise) to check on the routes


Franzia?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2018)

Abe you've become your own punchline


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus Abe you are pathological, You want her titty pics so badly


I've got a nice rack -- and I'm not wearing a bra!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Remember when he posted that pic of his disgusting shit weed?
> 
> You couldn't pay me to smoke that shit


Look we all knew it was shit weed (including him), because he took a picture of jaguar keys trying to be cool!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Look we all knew it was shit weed (including him), because he took a picture or jaguar keys trying to be cool!


Did he? Probably aunties keys. 

All I could focus on was the mid grade poop weed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did he? Probably aunties keys.
> 
> All I could focus on was the mid grade poop weed.


I'm only an intermediate grower, so among grow gods I'm not judging, but dick weed is as dick weed does.......


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 11, 2018)

What the fucks going on in here?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2018)

wtf


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

The abe sock last night sent me multiple PMs asking to see a picture of my penis. (Dead serious)

Guess I'm not surprised.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2018)

Come on! Do you blame them for trying?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2018)

Time for a shower beer.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Come on! Do you blame them for trying?


Not at all.

My penis is a majestic symbol of freedom, a beacon of hope to the downtrodden, a national treasure and possibly the 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2018)

I woke up this morning with the finger tips of my right hand numb and tingly. I looked it up and it gave 2 different reason why this could be happening. I didn't like either reason. So I grabbed a beer and a doughnut.

https://www.google.com/search?q=finger+tips+numb&oq=finger+tips+&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.3302j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I woke up this morning with the finger tips of my right hand numb and tingly. I looked it up and it gave 2 different reason why this could be happening. I didn't like either reason. So I grabbed a beer and a doughnut.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=finger+tips+numb&oq=finger+tips+&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.3302j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


I'm no doctor, but it's probably safe to assume that cannabis does *not* cure this. 

@curious2garden ?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The abe sock last night sent me multiple PMs asking to see a picture of my penis. (Dead serious)
> 
> Guess I'm not surprised.


lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2018)

jackoffitis?


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I woke up this morning with the finger tips of my right hand numb and tingly. I looked it up and it gave 2 different reason why this could be happening. I didn't like either reason. So I grabbed a beer and a doughnut.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=finger+tips+numb&oq=finger+tips+&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.3302j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Been getting pins and needles for a while, did the same, and decided I;d rather not know.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You made the assertion, proof is incumbent upon you


 (I'm one to talk but) you need to be careful with those big words. To abe of the thousand abes, that probably means "in a pool of semen with his spine flexed".


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The abe sock last night sent me multiple PMs asking to see a picture of my penis. (Dead serious)
> 
> Guess I'm not surprised.


 Craving worm! sigh, such repression.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm no doctor, but it's probably safe to assume that cannabis does *not* cure this.
> 
> @curious2garden ?


There have been some studies, although the ones I'm aware of were poorly designed, that hint at cannabinoids increasing insulin sensitivity. Sadly not enough research to draw any decent conclusions.

Tod Mikuriya MD did a study wherein cannabis was substituted for alcohol but again it wasn't research. Although many involved did find it helpful.

We need the PhD's to be given access and design good studies on all CSA Schedule 1 drugs.


Gary Goodson said:


> I woke up this morning with the finger tips of my right hand numb and tingly. I looked it up and it gave 2 different reason why this could be happening. I didn't like either reason. So I grabbed a beer and a doughnut.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=finger+tips+numb&oq=finger+tips+&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.3302j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Did you sleep on your side?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> There have been some studies, although the ones I'm aware of were poorly designed, that hint at cannabinoids increasing insulin sensitivity. Sadly not enough research to draw any decent conclusions.
> 
> Tod Mikuriya MD did a study wherein cannabis was substituted for alcohol but again it wasn't research. Although many involved did find it helpful.
> 
> ...


Yeah, with my arm under the pillow. I probably cut off the circulation while I was a sleep.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah, with my arm under the pillow. I probably cut off the circulation while I was a sleep.


First thing they taught us was not to think zebras because we saw hoof prints


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2018)

Lol at these last 3 pages I caught up on.. You guys rock!! Why don't I know people like this irl.. This place always makes me laugh..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol at these last 3 pages I caught up on.. You guys rock!! Why don't I know people like this irl.. This place always makes me laugh..


Wait, you mean this isn't real life


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> jackoffitis?


I get that in *both *hands...


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL, That's ranked as one of the safest, least diverse (whitest) cities in America.
> 
> Makes SO much sense.


Least diverse, probably. 

But.................................there’s a Taco Bell cantina there and a shipping container house. Neither of these things apply to me and I don’t really care about either of them. Shipping container House is super dope tho.

There’s a bar in royal oak that has endless bloody Mary’s and mimosas. It’s my Sunday jam.

*basic white girl hair flip


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah, with my arm under the pillow. I probably cut off the circulation while I was a sleep.


Meh. 
Better version: You got an erection so ferocious, it drained all the blood from your extremities.


----------



## see4 (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL would you just look at that! ^^^^^^^^^^





Gary Goodson said:


>


$6.39 in royalty fees.

c2g, you're good on the fees. Gary.... oh Gary.


----------



## see4 (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> ya better axe somebody!


Damnit, I was gunna use that line.

Your royalty fee has been expunged.

Good day to you sir.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 11, 2018)

@Gary Goodson you know I'm in construction and have been for well 32 yrs . I get numbness in my fingers and hands a lot, usually when working over head ( painting or hammering ) or when I'm squeezing something tight for a long time. Stretching is helpful for me, massage is great too, muscle relaxers can be a plus but I don't like to take those. 

Getting old sucks, but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @Gary Goodson you know I'm in construction and have been for well 32 yrs . I get numbness in my fingers and hands a lot, usually when working over head ( painting or hammering ) or when I'm squeezing something tight for a long time. Stretching is helpful for me, massage is great too, muscle relaxers can be a plus but I don't like to take those.
> 
> Getting old sucks, but it's better than the alternative.


Inversion helps with this.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @Gary Goodson you know I'm in construction and have been for well 32 yrs . I get numbness in my fingers and hands a lot, usually when working over head ( painting or hammering ) or when I'm squeezing something tight for a long time. Stretching is helpful for me, massage is great too, muscle relaxers can be a plus but I don't like to take those.
> 
> Getting old sucks, but it's better than the alternative.


I get it too. Been told it's early stages of carpal tunnel. Gary, stop jerking off strangers


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I get it too. Been told it's early stages of carpal tunnel. Gary, stop jerking off strangers


LOL now he's gonna get TMJ smh


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL now he's gonna get TMJ smh


You can never have TOO MUCH JOHNSON (TMJ)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol at these last 3 pages I caught up on.. You guys rock!! Why don't I know people like this irl.. This place always makes me laugh..


me and you both, i have an extra lawn chair, need and update on the beer and popcorn though


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> You can never have TOO MUCH JOHNSON (TMJ)


Tmj=too much jizz. It's like cholesterol. It's coating your arteries and fucking with your nerves


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Tmj=too much jizz. It's like cholesterol. It's coating your arteries and fucking with your nerves


I'll be back in a bit. Im going to get my stomach pumped right now.


take care of that real quick!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'll be back in a bit. Im going to get my stomach pumped right now.
> 
> 
> take care of that real quick!


Smart. That'll make room for more


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Tmj=too much jizz. It's like cholesterol. It's coating your arteries and fucking with your nerves


LOL ++ rep 
Medical fact of the day!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ++ rep
> Medical fact of the day!


Trust me, I'm a doctor


----------



## lokie (Jan 11, 2018)

carpal tunnel and TMJ? if you do have to cut back on new applicants will you raise your support fees for
Enterprise Members?


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 12, 2018)

lol I missed all the fun last night.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I missed all the fun last night.


Don't worry they only deleted the mod, from another site, who led the strike. tophster promised he would return tonight. So I suppose it's on again for tonight.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2018)

C 99 for breakfast, that's all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> C 99 for breakfast, that's all.


How is it? Any GI effects from it?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How is it? Any GI effects from it?


Munchies, I already had oatmeal, I'm thinking french toast now.

Very nice between the eyes high.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess SF was on here today STILL talking about me. 

I really need to stop hurting people's feelings so bad. 











No I don't.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I guess SF was on here today STILL talking about me.
> 
> I really need to stop hurting people's feelings so bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Where are @420God and @tangerinegreen555 been? Frozen in?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

OldeEnglish800 said:


> You hurt my feels?
> 
> You really big your self up in your mind eh?
> 
> ...


Isn't it a violation of the terms of service to get banned and come back as a sock puppet?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 12, 2018)

OldeEnglish800 said:


> You hurt my feels?
> 
> You really big your self up in your mind eh?
> 
> ...


I feel sad for you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

mymedz said:


> you're a bunch of lames. you bitch made motherfuckers can't hang with real growers.
> 
> penis, penis, penis, penis, penis. *giggle* "like", "like", "like", "like"...


Is this a mod from GrassShitty?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

mymedz said:


> lol.


----------



## Seamaiden420 (Jan 12, 2018)

mymedz said:


> you're a bunch of lames. you bitch made motherfuckers can't hang with real growers.
> 
> penis, penis, penis, penis, penis. *giggle* "like", "like", "like", "like"...


This from a moderator at thcfarmer? I'm ashamed to have been associated with that site if this is what you have devolved to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Seamaiden420 (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is this a mod from GrassShitty?


I'm not sure. I heard a mod from thc farmer was coming here with some other members and causing issues. So I signed up to see if I could verify.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

mymedz said:


> you bitch made motherfuckers can't hang with real growers


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

mymedz said:


> you're a bunch of lames. you bitch made motherfuckers can't hang with real growers.
> 
> penis, penis, penis, penis, penis. *giggle* "like", "like", "like", "like"...


Just curious. What constitutes a "real grower" to you? How many employees?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious. What constitutes a "real grower" to you? How many employees?


LOL, ya gotta think like a middle schooler; a lifetime of participation ribbons makes it easy to proclaim oneself "real" without any empirical data


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

OldeEnglish800 said:


> Yes much like the astute observations made by the majority on this site.
> 
> You label everyone abe/mainliner and you have no actual evidence just that new member and distaste for certain people.
> 
> ...


LOL, cute. I was nice to you this a.m., I won't make that mistake in the future. Start cutting again, try your neck this time and go deep


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

OldeEnglish800 said:


> Science faggot


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey guys any chance we can move those to the fights thread so sunni doesn't have to pick through this or close sunshine's entire thread?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


>


Lol I just posted this gif in the fight thread. Great likes think a mind! Or something.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2018)

OldeEnglish800 said:


> Nop3.
> You guys ready for the gore open?


Why did you cut yourself again?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Well they are banned! Good that was over quickly


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn, I miss everything.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Damn, I miss everything.


It will never end mijo, you know that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Don't worry they only deleted the mod, from another site, who led the strike. tophster promised he would return tonight. So I suppose it's on again for tonight.


What site? Let's ride on their set..... bring this shit to their front door..... is it grass city?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> What site? Let's ride on their set..... bring this shit to their front door..... is it grass city?


Last night it was event horizan and his crew, wisher2, tophster and incogneato420 from thcfarmer. But today was the usual suspects.

Here's the mod bragging:
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/council-of-first-knowledge-jedi-temple-training-facility.82884/page-939#post-2070596


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


I have their best of cd in my truck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I have their best of cd in my truck.


You're old enough bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I have their best of cd in my truck.


You are inducted into the old guys club then.
It's exclusive and very desirable.

~Secret Handshake~


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are inducted into the old guys club then.
> It's exclusive and very desirable.
> 
> ~Secret Handshake~


The doobie brothers were better. IMHO


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The doobie brothers were better. IMHO


Fortunately, your opinion doesn't matter


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Fortunately, your opinion doesn't matter


ouch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The doobie brothers were better. IMHO


It all depends on my present state of mind.
I shape shift favorite bands depending on strain consumption but this is always a go-to.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't go wrong with Gilmour


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are inducted into the old guys club then.
> It's exclusive and very desirable.
> 
> ~Secret Handshake~


God's in his heaven and all's right in the world


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are inducted into the old guys club then.
> It's exclusive and very desirable.
> 
> ~Secret Handshake~


hey buddy, did you take some time off recently?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> hey buddy, did you take some time off recently?


Where were you when thcfarmer mod event horizan, wisher2, incogneato420 and tophster 
attacked?

*(fixed tophster spelling)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Can't go wrong with Gilmour


Or Stevie Ray Vaughan. 


curious2garden said:


> God's in his heaven and all's right in the world


But Trump is still president, so there's that.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The doobie brothers were better. IMHO


Doobir brothers had a few good ones. Chicago was a better band in my opinion. Especially early stuff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Where were you when thcfarmer mod event horizan, wisher2, incogneato420 and tophster
> attacked?
> 
> *(fixed tophster spelling)


probably jerking off or something


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Doobir brothers had a few good ones. Chicago was a better band in my opinion. Especially early stuff.


Now here is someone with musical taste


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> probably jerking off or something


Well at least it was something very time consuming and important eh?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Or Stevie Ray Vaughan.
> 
> But Trump is still president, so there's that.


LOL thankfully I'm politics impaired


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)

There was two Chicagos, right?Or more. Earlier version with Terry Kath who was an amazing guitarist and then a new incarnation with horns, etc.
I seriously have a early childhood memory of hearing 'I'm a Man' on the home stereo.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)

the Doobies were a better overall rock band imo.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are inducted into the old guys club then.
> It's exclusive and very desirable.
> 
> ~Secret Handshake~


How did I get left out of this?!......


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

Wtf is thc farmer? Those guys are nobody's, They don't deserve to be insulted by me. They're trying to use us to get famous. FUCK THAT...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf is thc farmer? Those guys are nobody's, They don't deserve to be insulted by me. They're trying to use us to get famous. FUCK THAT...


Precisely they should be ashamed of themselves, they aren't even grassshitty


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 12, 2018)

I was able to get 3 out of the 4 of them to suck my penis though. So there's that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I was able to get 3 out of the 4 of them to suck my penis though. So there's that.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I was able to get 3 out of the 4 of them to suck my penis though. So there's that.


Not particularly satisfying I'd wager


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Not particularly satisfying I'd wager


Sharp teef...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I was able to get 3 out of the 4 of them to suck my penis though. So there's that.


look at these vaginas.
  #SHOOK


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> look at these vaginas.
> View attachment 4072234 View attachment 4072237 #SHOOK


 
Liars too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


> How did I get left out of this?!......


You sir are not left out by any means.
I nominate you as the Grand Poubagh of the "Old folks club" (Sorry, I inadvertently left out the ladies in the group in my first post - my bad)


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4072240
> Liars too


 If they come back tag me, I wanna meet our new friends.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2018)

I hit em with bunch of dicks

I'm loyal like that




Fuckers are quick


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I hit em with bunch of dicks
> 
> I'm loyal like that
> 
> ...


Yeah the problem child is a mod. But thank you for your service


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)

Rollitup #1. Classiest and grassiest.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If they come back tag me, I wanna meet our new friends.


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If they come back tag me, I wanna meet our new friends.


Me too.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2018)

so are we setting up a night defensive position over on the Friday Night Fights tread?..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too.


LOL I tagged you so many times!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


> so are we setting up a night defensive position over on the Friday Night Fights tread?..


LOL


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the problem child is a mod. But thank you for your service


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4072251


ahhh LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


If you could set those up around my fight thread that would be very nice!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If you could set those up around my fight thread that would be very nice!


they are very effective


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


> they are very effective


Indeed


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

they're not very popular. They only got 2 people with more likes then me. I bet they don't even receive death threats...amature's


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2018)

Meow


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Meow


How many cat dicks did you suck today?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 12, 2018)

So who's starting the group pm for our next field trip?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> So who's starting the group pm for our next field trip?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> So who's starting the group pm for our next field trip?


We're big time now, dude. People come to us.... I'm down to go to like a cop forum though, that would be fun.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sure we can find some swingers there...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

I just tried signing up for the site & it wouldn't let me.
I used my same handle & maybe that was a deal killer.

I'll try again with something else.


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Where are @420God and @tangerinegreen555 been? Frozen in?


I'm dealing with some family stuff right now. 2018 is looking to be a rough ride.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm dealing with some family stuff right now. 2018 is looking to be a rough ride.


Here's to limiting it to January. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm dealing with some family stuff right now. 2018 is looking to be a rough ride.


I hope all is good homie. I managed to piss off my side of the fam. Good thing I don't have to deal with those assholes for a while.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

That what the call was about?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm dealing with some family stuff right now. 2018 is looking to be a rough ride.


Sorry to hear that. Hope it improves soon


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm dealing with some family stuff right now. 2018 is looking to be a rough ride.


Hope things start looking better man. Sorry your new year got off on the wrong foot. If you need anything I can help with let me know


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope it improves soon


It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


Damn I am so sorry about that. Sounds like your 2018 started out like my 2017. Sending good thoughts and many  your way.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


Can't "like" that.

Sorry to hear buddy. You are in my thoughts and good vibes are sent your way. We're here for you man.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


damn, sorry to hear that mate. Good vibes and good thought heading your way.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I generally have a hard time making them out. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


 I cannot Like this. I'm so sorry 420God.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

Narcisstic Robot said:


> View attachment 4072414


reported..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


sorry to hear man..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

Narcisstic Robot said:


> Soy oy confirmed


you like that don't you..


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I generally have a hard time making them out. lol



I have yet to ever see one


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I have yet to ever see one


it's about 50/50 with me. I remember these in books and on poster when I was in school years ago..


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> it's about 50/50 with me. I remember these in books and on poster when I was in school years ago..



Had a teacher suggest I may be colored blind. I think it's my left eye, it's lazy. Not to be confused with wandering, or droopy, fucker just won't stay focused.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Had a teacher suggest I may be colored blind. I think it's my left eye, it's lazy. Not to be confused with wandering, or droopy, fucker just won't stay focused.


the idea is to not focus but to look through it from what I'm told.. but like I said it's a 50/50 thing .. some times I see the image other time I can't..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't know which is greater, her looks or her virtuostic piano skills. Oh, Lola...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2018)

She could help me find middle c while she tickles my ivories.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> She could help me find middle c while she tickles my ivories.




What's better than roses on a piano? Tulips on your organ


----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


Sorry to hear this bro.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2018)

420God said:


> It will in time. Our first pet, my daughter's pug, just passed away and now my aunt is in the hospital coughing up blood. She's been battling cancer for 15 years.


Damn - things seem to happen in waves (some good, some bad).
For lack of anything inspirational to add I will say Prayers for you, your dear daughter and Auntie
: (

The only good news is her pup will be waiting @ the Rainbow bridge for her some day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn - things seem to happen in waves (some good, some bad).
> For lack of anything inspirational to add I will say Prayers for you, your dear daughter and Auntie
> : (
> 
> The only good news is her pup will be waiting @ the Rainbow bridge for her some day.


hey buddy.

how did that whole trying to ban me thing go for ya?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> hey buddy.
> 
> how did that whole trying to ban me thing go for ya?


 Don't you have some fapping you should be doing?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Don't you have some fapping you should be doing?


i get off on infuriating a certain shitty "moderator".


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i get off on infuriating a certain shitty "moderator".


Lol; if he doesn't read it ... it isn't all that infuriating, is it? 

A fap might provide a greater ROI.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Lol; if he doesn't read it ... it isn't all that infuriating, is it?
> 
> A fap might provide a greater ROI.


he reads it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he reads it.


If a man speaks and no woman is there to hear him, is he still wrong?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If a man speaks and no woman is there to hear him, is he still wrong?


i'm not gonna force anyone to call a feces pile what it is


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not gonna force anyone to call a feces pile what it is
> 
> View attachment 4072767


Same for me about thieves.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same for me about thieves.


i don't get the reference but good luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't get the reference but good luck.


Thank you, I wish you well too, but on lokie and gwn we simply disagree.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't get the reference but good luck.


 I believe she is referring to your friend in Politics. Do you really want me to name names? 

You can go on being friends with him in your home subforum. Here, I'm friends with GWN and lokie. We can agree to disagree, and still be cordial to each other in our chosen homes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I believe she is referring to your friend in Politics. Do you really want me to name names?
> 
> You can go on being friends with him in your home subforum. Here, I'm friends with GWN and lokie. We can agree to disagree, and still be cordial to each other in our chosen homes.


well if you don't name names i'm gonna be all confused. who's the thief?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> well if you don't name names i'm gonna be all confused. who's the thief?


Same guy who slow-paid you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Same guy who slow-paid you.


have only heard one side of that story and it didn't go like that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

I am sooo out of touch with whatever is going on here...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 13, 2018)

I heard they might open a legal grow op a few towns over, my buddy said he can get me in. Id like to see how they run that shit and then ditch them....Should I put that I'm mr sunshine on my resume? It can either get me hired or jumped. I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I heard they might open a legal grow op a few towns over, my buddy said he can get me in. Id like to see how they run that shit and then ditch them....Should I put that I'm mr sunshine on my resume? It can either get me hired or jumped. I'm still on the fence.​


Be subtle, rather than fill out the resume, just attach some picks of the shopping cart grow. If they are anyone they'll know


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I heard they might open a legal grow op a few towns over, my buddy said he can get me in. Id like to see how they run that shit and then ditch them....Should I put that I'm mr sunshine on my resume? It can either get me hired or jumped. I'm still on the fence.


Include a pic of your shopping cart.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2018)

True story: a few months back I was at the local grow supply shop, was considering a couple 20-25gal cloth pots; the owner says you can't move them when filled; I said they'd fit a shopping cart so I better steal some. He laughs and said a customer told him about "some dude on a pot forum" who grew in carts


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Be subtle, rather than fill out the resume, just attach some picks of the shopping cart grow. If they are anyone they'll know


Lol, Good idea.... Maybe throw in couple dick pics so they know it's really me? They're trying to set up 40 greenhouses. They better let me handle one of those mutafuckers. If I do get hired I'm going to get my avatar screen printed on some work shirts..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2018)

My man!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> True story: a few months back I was at the local grow supply shop, was considering a couple 20-25gal cloth pots; the owner says you can't move them when filled; I said they'd fit a shopping cart so I better steal some. He laughs and said a customer told him about "some dude on a pot forum" who grew in carts


My grandma always told me I'd be famous one day...looks like that day has arrived.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


You could fit a LOT of fruit loops in there. +rep...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> True story: a few months back I was at the local grow supply shop, was considering a couple 20-25gal cloth pots; the owner says you can't move them when filled; I said they'd fit a shopping cart so I better steal some. He laughs and said a customer told him about "some dude on a pot forum" who grew in carts


Wait, I know this one.
. . .


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

two people poking!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My grandma always told me I'd be famous one day...looks like that day has arrived.


LOL indeed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> True story: a few months back I was at the local grow supply shop, was considering a couple 20-25gal cloth pots; the owner says you can't move them when filled; I said they'd fit a shopping cart so I better steal some. He laughs and said a customer told him about "some dude on a pot forum" who grew in carts


He was right about big pots. I like the 10 gallon. I can grow decent sized plants and they are easy to move with a hand truck. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013JM3J9E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I heard they might open a legal grow op a few towns over, my buddy said he can get me in. Id like to see how they run that shit and then ditch them....Should I put that I'm mr sunshine on my resume? It can either get me hired or jumped. I'm still on the fence.


It'll get you hired and THEN jumped. 

But the jumped will evolve from their natural curiosity about one of the sexiest growers on the (bad word) continent, and the other "jumped " will be phased in.

Thus I recommend that you not neglect one of your great innovations: constant, extreme tactical mobility.


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn - things seem to happen in waves (some good, some bad).
> For lack of anything inspirational to add I will say Prayers for you, your dear daughter and Auntie
> : (
> 
> The only good news is her pup will be waiting @ the Rainbow bridge for her some day.


It's been a fucked up week for sure. Complete emotional rollercoaster. Our dog passed, then the DOT renewed my contracts for another year(good news) then my aunt decided to stop fighting and go into hospice and now I find out I have a new uncle. I'm not used to so much going on at once. I'm kinda freaking out.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> True story: a few months back I was at the local grow supply shop, was considering a couple 20-25gal cloth pots; the owner says you can't move them when filled; I said they'd fit a shopping cart so I better steal some. He laughs and said a customer told him about "some dude on a pot forum" who grew in carts


 I hear he is gonna have his very own brand of highly portable grow lights.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 14, 2018)

420God said:


> It's been a fucked up week for sure. Complete emotional rollercoaster. Our dog passed, then the DOT renewed my contracts for another year(good news) then my aunt decided to stop fighting and go into hospice and now I find out I have a new uncle. I'm not used to so much going on at once. I'm kinda freaking out.



Damn man, sorry to hear/like that. My ups always seem to come with a down. Keep your head up and be with your loved ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I hear he is gonna have his very own brand of highly portable grow lights.


Mr Sunshine™


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Mr Sunshine™


 I can hear the commercial!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Some may say a chocolate shower is intriguing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

lokie said:


> Some may say a chocolate shower is intriguing.


ewwwwwwww, sorry I can't like that!


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> ewwwwwwww, sorry I can't like that!


Agreed. I'm not much into chocolate but Tay Zonday has some powerful pipes.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


She went hard af!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


WTF is that instrument?
Not only that but the ones in the back - never seen anything like those.
She's Bad Ass!


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF is that instrument?
> Not only that but the ones in the back - never seen anything like those.
> She's Bad Ass!


I think its all the same one, she's playing all parts.




Just realized title is jabber jibber not jibber jabber as I thought.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF is that instrument?
> Not only that but the ones in the back - never seen anything like those.
> She's Bad Ass!


I wonder how well she plays the skin flute ..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I think its all the same one, she's playing all parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always been jabber jibber.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's always been jabber jibber.


this is funny... I never noticed until now..wtf..lol.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's always been jabber jibber.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's always been jabber jibber.


I know, almost 2 years of just allowing the error to propogate, Fucki'n dyslexia!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I know, almost 2 years of just allowing the error to propogate, Fucki'n dyslexia!


Are you a super sport grower or a south shore grower or a schutzstaffel grower? And what really going on with the avi? I have some quandaries for you sorry


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Are you a super sport grower or a south shore grower or a schutzstaffel grower? And what really going on with the avi? I have some quandaries for you sorry


Stupid Scientist

Avi is a picture of a pinhole camera picture of the eclipse summer 2017. A hole in a sheet of paper that Im holding. We didnt get totality, probably 95% like the lights dimmed.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Stupid Scientist
> 
> Avi is a picture of a pinhole camera picture of the eclipse summer 2017. A hole in a sheet of paper that Im holding. We didnt get totality, probably 95% like the lights dimmed.


Ohhhhh I can see it now (on both accounts)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, I wish you well too, but on lokie and gwn we simply disagree.





cannabineer said:


> Here, I'm friends with GWN and lokie.


happy MLK day guys.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> happy MLK day guys.


Didn't have the day off as a lot of my patients did so it was actually slammed but one of them showed me this and I thought of you pal


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> happy MLK day guys.


Thank you, your magnanimity for apologizing for not being here to assist in cleaning out Wisher2 and his gang of white supremacists is heartily accepted. After all, we are all engaged in the good fight of ridding RIU of practicing racists.

Coming from a family that had actual card-carrying KKK members in it, where my parents had to relocate off the family dairy because they adopted me, it does my heart good to see your recognition of our common purpose, although we may disagree about precisely who fits which category. 

However, having actually experienced it I'm comfortable with my assessment and am grateful for your friendship.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, your magnanimity for apologizing for not being here to assist in cleaning out Wisher2 and his gang of white supremacists is heartily accepted. After all, we are all engaged in the good fight of ridding RIU of practicing racists.
> 
> Coming from a family that had actual card-carrying KKK members in it, where my parents had to relocate off the family dairy because they adopted me, it does my heart good to see your recognition of our common purpose, although we may disagree about precisely who fits which category.
> 
> However, having actually experienced it I'm comfortable with my assessment and am grateful for your friendship.


although we disagree in this case on the parameters of our common purpose, and/or who may fit into those parameters, i thank you as well.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Didn't have the day off as a lot of my patients did so it was actually slammed but one of them showed me this and I thought of you pal


Thank you! That was awesome.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2018)

_"Consumers who purchased Roundup Weed & Grass Killer Concentrate Plus or Roundup Weed & Grass Killer Super Concentrate may be entitled to a cash payment under the terms of a $21.5 million class action settlement. Proof of purchase is not required but requested; along with retail location and approximate date of purchase" _

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit-settlements/open-lawsuit-settlements/830927-roundup-concentrate-class-action-settlement/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1-16-18 Second Send&utm_content=1-16-18 Second Send+CID_18e2957dde6e6a8025a8d7ce6303289d&utm_source=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=Did You Buy Roundup Weed Grass Killer Get Between 11 and 53 Per Container


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

dilly dilly.

fuck you bud light, fuck.... you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> dilly dilly.
> 
> fuck you bud light, fuck.... you.


OMG


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> dilly dilly.
> 
> fuck you bud light, fuck.... you.


But some of the commercials are pretty funny.
"You came back to the pit of despair?"

I bet Bud lite is pretty tasty if you're on the rack. : )


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

My dog is a psycho. When you tell him to put his dick away he stares you in the face and barks insanely.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My dog is a psycho. When you tell him to put his dick away he stares you in the face and barks insanely.



In his defense, no one likes to be told to put their dick away...





























Right, Louie?


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


>


She could give you a blowey and a rimmer at the same time.


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2018)

It started in the wee hours of the morning and is still blowing. 1st of the season.






My dogs are Floridians. They barely go out long enough to do their business and then
not off of the patio.






I am not looking forward to this evening.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

lokie said:


>


You go Burl.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2018)

Have you guys tried this?
http://en.akinator.com/
http://en.akinator.com/






I've played a dozen times and only stumped him twice and I was throwing some really obscure shit his way.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 18, 2018)

Some tips for new socks, just so you get along. 

Step one:buy this





step 2: buy this





Step 3: replace contents of box with contents of bottle
Step 4: consume quickly


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

^^^ LOL


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Step 4: consume quickly


The bottle or the box?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2018)

see, this is why i won't eat this stuff:

_"A California man who ate sushi every day ended up with a 5-foot-plus long tapeworm inhabiting his body."_

http://abc7ny.com/health/fresno-man-with-ravenous-appetite-for-sushi-makes-a-gruesome-discovery-/2967093/


----------



## dstroy (Jan 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> see, this is why i won't eat this stuff:
> 
> _"A California man who ate sushi every day ended up with a 5-foot-plus long tapeworm inhabiting his body."_
> 
> http://abc7ny.com/health/fresno-man-with-ravenous-appetite-for-sushi-makes-a-gruesome-discovery-/2967093/


eeeewwwww

Not only that, but he thought it was a piece of intestine first and just yanked it out.

How does someone that stupid afford sushi every day?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 19, 2018)

So... I made it 6 days. Lets just leave it at that.


6 days.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> So... I made it 6 days. Lets just leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 6 days.


Next time you'll go longer. You'll do this gar. I know you will.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> see, this is why i won't eat this stuff:
> 
> _"A California man who ate sushi every day ended up with a 5-foot-plus long tapeworm inhabiting his body."_
> 
> http://abc7ny.com/health/fresno-man-with-ravenous-appetite-for-sushi-makes-a-gruesome-discovery-/2967093/


Did you read the quotes from the ER physician?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you read the quotes from the ER physician?


"the just my height" comment? since he was 5'5" too


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2018)

He should drink some neem oil.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> So... I made it 6 days. Lets just leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 6 days.


you can do it

one day at a time


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> "the just my height" comment? since he was 5'5" too


Nah the
"...snip... he wants me to go all WebMD on him."


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nah the
> "...snip... he wants me to go all WebMD on him."


haha, talk about awkward...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

you know reading the "post a quote" section is actually entertaining...and i'm not even stoned.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> haha, talk about awkward...


The comment about being skeptical about patient self-diagnosis troubled me as well. Usually you try to instill confidence that patients are listened to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The comment about being skeptical about patient self-diagnosis troubled me as well. Usually you try to instill confidence that patients are listened to.


i have a feeling its not gonna work with this persona or should i say persona's

feeling is two people on one account


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i have a feeling its not gonna work with this persona or should i say persona's
> 
> feeling is two people on one account


Two people on one account?


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2018)

It is ok to still have to occasional drink when you really feel like it. Rather than just habit.


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nah the
> "...snip... he wants me to go all WebMD on him."


I must still send you a pic of my finger. I took a picture to try and distract me when the doctor left me alone to try and get the bandages off.
Still looked a lot better than the fresh wound. Still hurts like a mofo, but there were a few hours today it wasn't too bad. even done some work on my lights.

I don't quite have the stomach to look at the pic yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I must still send you a pic of my finger. I took a picture to try and distract me when the doctor left me alone to try and get the bandages off.
> Still looked a lot better than the fresh wound. Still hurts like a mofo, but there were a few hours today it wasn't too bad. even done some work on my lights.
> 
> I don't quite have the stomach to look at the pic yet.


Usually a few days on they can look worse. Sounds like you could be healing quickly. Send away but I'd rather see pics of your braai, that lamb looked so delicious!


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah I decided to leave off the bandage yesterday after I had to live through getting it separated from my cuticle meat again\
Looks a bit gory, but it is dry, thanks to the heat.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I must still send you a pic of my finger. I took a picture to try and distract me when the doctor left me alone to try and get the bandages off.
> Still looked a lot better than the fresh wound. Still hurts like a mofo, but there were a few hours today it wasn't too bad. even done some work on my lights.
> 
> I don't quite have the stomach to look at the pic yet.


Finger nudes.... yeah.

Looks like your finger is on the rag..

Ok I'm all out of stupid comments.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The comment about being skeptical about patient self-diagnosis troubled me as well. Usually you try to instill confidence that patients are listened to.


This^^^^^ made me laugh.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 19, 2018)

I just watched day of the dead bloodlines. Worst zombie movie ever.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2018)

I going to be a plant scientist, made up my mind. I figure I'm already skilled enough. Might as well sit in some classes, stare at some asses and let them give me a degree. Someone photoshop a lab coat on my bird.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I going to be a plant scientist, made up my mind. I figure I'm already skilled enough. Might as well sit in some classes, stare at some asses and let them give me a degree. *Someone photoshop a lab coat on my bird.....*





Is that a euphemism?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that a euphemism?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah I decided to leave off the bandage yesterday after I had to live through getting it separated from my cuticle meat again\
> Looks a bit gory, but it is dry, thanks to the heat.


Always keep antibiotic ointment on your cuticle bed until it heals. Also if they sutured your primary wound keep antibiotic ointment on that too. I'm so glad it's feeling better. Those first three days had to be absolute hell, hands are so damn sensitive.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This^^^^^ made me laugh.


I've mentioned that I work at a hospital, so today I was in the locker room changing to go home. I was looking around as I tied my shoe and realized the section of lockers (20) where mine is looked a lil like this.

Dr.Dr.Dr.Dr.Dr.Jerryb73.Dr.Dr.Dr.

19/20 lockers are doctors. Lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I've mentioned that I work at a hospital, so today I was in the locker room changing to go home. I was looking around as I tied my shoe and realized the section of lockers (20) where mine is looked a lil like this.
> 
> Dr.Dr.Dr.Dr.Dr.Jerryb73.Dr.Dr.Dr.
> 
> 19/20 lockers are doctors. Lol


Dr. Jerry .....hmmm that sounds good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I've mentioned that I work at a hospital, so today I was in the locker room changing to go home. I was looking around as I tied my shoe and realized the section of lockers (20) where mine is looked a lil like this.
> 
> Dr.Dr.Dr.Dr.Dr.Jerryb73.Dr.Dr.Dr.
> 
> 19/20 lockers are doctors. Lol


This seems like a job for a Magic Marker


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I must still send you a pic of my finger. I took a picture to try and distract me when the doctor left me alone to try and get the bandages off.
> Still looked a lot better than the fresh wound. Still hurts like a mofo, but there were a few hours today it wasn't too bad. even done some work on my lights.
> 
> I don't quite have the stomach to look at the pic yet.


If you haven't seen it already, check out this thread and you won't feel so bad about your hand. Holy shit.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/could-use-some-intelligent-advice.705151/


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Dr. Jerry .....hmmm that sounds good.


My girl would tell you I'm a "head doctor"


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> My girl would tell you I'm a "head doctor"


My girl would tell you I'm a asshole. And I would say " Hey that's Dr. Asshole to you" and she would say still an asshole. Lol

Can you tell I've been hitting the bong ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My girl would tell you I'm a asshole. And I would say " Hey that's Dr. Asshole to you" and she would say still an asshole. Lol
> 
> Can you tell I've been hitting the bong ?


Yeah, I'm one of those too.lol she would definitely tell you that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nah the
> "...snip... he wants me to go all WebMD on him."


Always make me think of 3 stooges Men in Black.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)

this is a Tata Indica, put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2018)

Think I'm gonna give this a go for grins. I have plenty of spare engines and shit laying around.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Think I'm gonna give this a go for grins. I have plenty of spare engines and shit laying around.


Thats pretty cool. Post pics if you do.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thats pretty cool. Post pics if you do.


For sure. I think a little 3hp could probably get a wheelbarrow moving pretty nicely. Probably even have an extra velkie somewhere too.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Think I'm gonna give this a go for grins. I have plenty of spare engines and shit laying around.


@mr sunshine make that a weedbarrow


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 21, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> @mr sunshine make that a weedbarrow


----------



## Tstat (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2018)

This site has made me see the importance of Dick's.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

Tstat said:


>


 

Fuck the Patriots. The refs better have a psi meter on them to check the ball every once in a while


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4077379
> 
> Fuck the Patriots. The refs better have a psi meter on them to check the ball every once in a while


got to admit, after watching the JAX game. They are pretty good.

really doesn't help when u lose a bet to my wife, guess who had to cook......me


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

eh it was worth it...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4077406
> 
> eh it was worth it...


Those look good, what was the spice rub?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Those look good, what was the spice rub?


its basic,extra virgin olive oil( i made that afternoon) sea salt, ground pepper, garlic powder, and minced onion

love to keep like that as simple as i can.....

during the cook, i'll add rosemary and butter...toward the end


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> got to admit, after watching the JAX game. They are pretty good.
> 
> really doesn't help when u lose a bet to my wife, guess who had to cook......me


If Brady loses to a second string QB and a team with no rings.. He should just quit and retire


----------



## Tstat (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> If Brady loses to a second string QB and a team with no rings.. He should just quit and retire


Yep. LOL!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> If Brady loses to a second string QB and a team with no rings.. He should just quit and retire


from the looks of it, think he might retire after this year, you could almost see it in his face


----------



## 420God (Jan 23, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth, you doing ok up there with the tsunami warning?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2018)

420God said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth, you doing ok up there with the tsunami warning?


_"A magnitude-7.9 earthquake detected in the Gulf of Alaska has triggered tsunami warnings in Alaska and tsunami watches across several Western states"_


----------



## Bareback (Jan 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> _"A magnitude-7.9 earthquake detected in the Gulf of Alaska has triggered tsunami warnings in Alaska and tsunami watches across several Western states"_


Ohh snap...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2018)

Now I'm compelled to turn on the tv.

You ever wonder why we assume Rats should be the standard for lab testing?
Is it their social structure we desire?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2018)

420God said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth, you doing ok up there with the tsunami warning?


Well, that one woke up more than a few bears. 
Myself included & I usually sleep through them.

Tremblors continue.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> _"A magnitude-7.9 earthquake detected in the Gulf of Alaska has triggered tsunami warnings in Alaska and tsunami watches across several Western states"_


Looks like they've cancelled it now. But a 7.9 there and a 6.5 in the Gulf of Mexico seems like the Ring of Fire is restless.

http://www.tsunami.gov/events/PAAQ/2018/01/23/p3054t/7/WEAK51/WEAK51.txt


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, that one woke up more than a few bears.
> Myself included & I usually sleep through them.
> 
> Tremblors continue.


How are the dogs doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How are the dogs doing?


Well, as I suspected the three of us don't fit very well in my truck (1 ton standard cab) - the evacuation lasted around 3 hours & low 20's outside so we didn't get out. Aside from that I think they just enjoyed the ride.

I didn't bother going back to bed when we made it home so just took a shower & came to work. ~Yawn~


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, as I suspected the three of us don't fit very well in my truck (1 ton standard cab) - the evacuation lasted around 3 hours & low 20's outside so we didn't get out. Aside from that I think they just enjoyed the ride.
> 
> I didn't bother going back to bed when we made it home so just took a shower & came to work. ~Yawn~


You should have just saddled up that pony you call a dog and rode out of there like Conan with a war axe  Let the wife and 2 actual dogs have the truck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You should have just saddled up that pony you call a dog and rode out of there like Conan with a war axe  Let the wife and 2 actual dogs have the truck.


She had her little SUV with two adults, two Grand's in car seats & a puppy.
Had her hands full as well.

Hummm, War Ax - I like the sound of that though.

I will add I remembered to grab my "Bug out" bag - had the event unfolded as predicted the ~cough~ AR could have been a necessary asset.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She had her little SUV with two adults, two Grand's in car seats & a puppy.
> Had her hands full as well.
> 
> Hummm, War Ax - I like the sound of that though.
> ...


Modern day battle axe


----------



## Bareback (Jan 23, 2018)

We've been having some intermittent internet problems, so I said to the wifey" instead of complaining to me why don't you call the provider " . And after a week of this crap she finally calls , they come right out, climb the pole and do some shit, up and down the pole several times. And then he comes to the door with what my wife thought was a snake ( he almost got shoot ), but it was a piece of thick black wire and he said ( get this ) " tell your husband not to let the squirrels climb the pole and chew the wire. So she calls me to complain about the dude scaring the shit out of her and to tell me about the squirrels , I'm like " WTF " . When I get home from work she gives a the report from the technician as I'm reading over it I realized I went to school with the guy. So I give him a call and guess what, he's laughing his ass off asking if I had a plan for keeping the squirrels from climbing the pole and telling me how my wife was buying ever word of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We've been having some intermittent internet problems, so I said to the wifey" instead of complaining to me why don't you call the provider " . And after a week of this crap she finally calls , they come right out, climb the pole and do some shit, up and down the pole several times. And then he comes to the door with what my wife thought was a snake ( he almost got shoot ), but it was a piece of thick black wire and he said ( get this ) " tell your husband not to let the squirrels climb the pole and chew the wire. So she calls me to complain about the dude scaring the shit out of her and to tell me about the squirrels , I'm like " WTF " . When I get home from work she gives a the report from the technician as I'm reading over it I realized I went to school with the guy. So I give him a call and guess what, he's laughing his ass off asking if I had a plan for keeping the squirrels from climbing the pole and telling me how my wife was buying ever word of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2018)

Lots of black ice out there this morning, worst I've ever seen. On tv, of course, I wouldn't go out there. Hundreds of crashes, almost all highways super blocked. The news woman was in a car reporting the traffic when a crash happened right on camera. Crazy. So glad I don't have a job. Be careful out there in the midwest. Now I'm off to bed, warm and safe...


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2018)

Got hemp? 

Hemp seeds are supposed to be good for you, but the smoke is *really* harsh!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 24, 2018)

srh88 said:


> If Brady loses to a second string QB and a team with no rings.. He should just quit and retire


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 25, 2018)

this just popped up on a YT channel I subscribe to, some interesting factoids


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2018)

All aboard the Freedom cruise line!


*Bald Eagles Float on Ice Down the Mississippi River in Illinois*
*



*


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2018)

Switching to 12/12 today. I'm flipping 2 weeks earlier than usual this time, at 6 weeks of veg,
because I want cured fresh bud on my BDAY.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> Switching to 12/12 today. I'm flipping 2 weeks earlier than usual this time, at 6 weeks of veg,
> because I want cured fresh bud on my BDAY.


I wanted Lucky Charms for Valentine's and I fucked up and flipped 12/18 instead of 12/4. Guess what stupid is going to be doing for Valentine's day


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2018)

i wanted to finish that BB2 pheno i was working one, but it hermied on me, little bastard.....and it had a great structure too.....

well phewy....back to drawing board...lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I wanted Lucky Charms for Valentine's and I fucked up and flipped 12/18 instead of 12/4. Guess what stupid is going to be doing for Valentine's day


It will all work out for you. You're resourceful I'm
sure you have something around that will suffice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

_"The world marks Yom Hashoah (Holocaust Remembrance Day) on Saturday, the anniversary of the liberation of the Auschwitz Nazi death camp in 1945."_
_






_


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

RIP, Mort


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Mort


Damn. I think like 75% or more of my favorite people of all time are now gone.

Suddenly, I'm depressed. A quick dab will numb that away for a while.

Tweaked my back shoveling snow over a week ago, It started to hurt again carrying grocery bags for the wife after she came back from Giant Eagle.

So now, I'm watching old Muhammad Ali fights and interviews on YouTube.

The greatest can still cheer me up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

Seems the site owner can't handle me. You're all bitchmade. As if my words hurt him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Seems the site owner can't handle me. You're all bitchmade. As if my words hurt him.


Ok fuckboy if you say so


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ok fuckboy if you say so



Why did he close it? Who's feelings did I hurt this time? I find it hilarious that he calls me a whiner and then he closes all my threads. Seems like he's the one whining here. We were all just have a good time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

Inb4 Admin kiboshes my account because my words hurt.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Why did he close it? Who's feelings did I hurt this time? I find it hilarious that he calls me a whiner and then he closes all my threads. Seems like he's the one whining here. We were all just have a good time.


LOL sand in your vagina much?

He called you a whiner because you are. You never factually answered shit. Then you have every lying excuse in the book for why you didn't answer. No one wants a rat around here. Stop crying, open another thread and go. Instead you cry foul, LOL Man up or not


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Why did he close it? Who's feelings did I hurt this time? I find it hilarious that he calls me a whiner and then he closes all my threads. Seems like he's the one whining here. We were all just have a good time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL sand in your vagina much?
> 
> He called you a whiner because you are. You never factually answered shit. Then you have every lying excuse in the book for why you didn't answer. No one wants a rat around here. Stop crying, open another thread and go. Instead you cry foul, LOL Man up or not



Hahaha, you all can't handle my words.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>



Kinda of portraits the whole pot scene doesn't it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Hahaha, you all can't handle my words.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

What would happen if none of my posts/threads were ever deleted/closed again? 

Crybabies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> What would happen if none of my posts/threads were ever deleted/closed again?
> 
> Crybabies.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>




Am I stirring your emotions? 

He's gonna delete this.


----------



## main cola (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> What would happen if none of my posts/threads were ever deleted/closed again?
> 
> Crybabies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> What would happen if none of my posts/threads were ever deleted/closed again?
> 
> Crybabies.


Why is there air??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4080313



That's your jab?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Why is there air??



To keep the mouthbreathers of RIU alive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Why did he close it? Who's feelings did I hurt this time? I find it hilarious that he calls me a whiner and then he closes all my threads. Seems like he's the one whining here. We were all just have a good time.


are you crying


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Am I stirring your emotions?
> 
> He's gonna delete this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> are you crying



Pork Chop is. Once again I stirred his feelings. You know how it goes. I post. People cry. Thread gets closed. I post again, ... 10 years and counting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Just like prison.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2018)

And $7000 later they rotated my dogs stomach around in the middle of a Saturday night.


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2018)

That almost buys you a new car here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> That almost buys you a new car here


looks like i picked the wrong time to stop growing weed


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> And $7000 later they rotated my dogs stomach around in the middle of a Saturday night.


GDV? glad you were able to save him. i've spent a shitton on some dogs too, but WTF you gunna do?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> looks like i picked the wrong time to stop growing weed


Sell me the jetta.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2018)

_At 11:38 a.m. EST, on January 28, 1986, the space shuttle Challenger lifts off from Cape Canaveral, Florida... _


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> _At 11:38 a.m. EST, on January 28, 1986, the space shuttle Challenger lifts off from Cape Canaveral, Florida... _


My science teacher at the time was an alternate for that flight.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> And $7000 later they rotated my dogs stomach around in the middle of a Saturday night.


Ouch, sorry. Look into Trupanion https://trupanion.com/. I highly recommend it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2018)

he's up and walking already. looks like he'll pull through. just waiting on a nice bowel movement.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

Our hunting dog had to get her leg amputated after the Vet fucked up casting a broken leg .....never forget the massive piles of shit and the piss trail she left in that fancy waiting room on the way out ..... I got all the surgery fees waived ....but they kept our dogs leg.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Sell me the jetta.


Jettas fuckin suck bro. Trust me when i tell you this.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> My science teacher at the time was an alternate for that flight.


my science teacher, shit exploded during class, tried out to be an alternate also. So fucking sad bro. I was in science class when it happened and we were watching.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Jettas fuckin suck bro. Trust me when i tell you this.


take that back jerk


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2018)

I was on a CG ship searching for their debris.
A sad time for the space program and our nation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2018)

_"The Hawaii employee who sent out a false alarm earlier this month warning of an incoming missile attack said he misheard a message played during a drill and believed a ballistic missile was actually heading for the state, according to a federal investigation."_
_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/01/30/heres-what-went-wrong-with-that-hawaii-missile-alert-the-fcc-says/?utm_term=.32375f442c3e
_


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2018)

I read that employee was fired and has a new job in QC of styrofoam peanuts


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 30, 2018)

I caught a glance at the low class bar thread and all I could do is smh.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I caught a glance at the low class bar thread and all I could do is smh.


Where? What did I miss?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I caught a glance at the low class bar thread and all I could do is smh.


i know that thread, and had to do the same.........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> take that back jerk


You need to get a _*real*_ car.







I'm going to get so much pussy when I get done fixing mine.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where? What did I miss?



A shitty thread by a sock no doubt.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 30, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> A shitty thread by a sock no doubt.


Yup and he came right out of the gate saying the N word.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2018)

It was SF


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It was SF


What about that dude from texas who moved to a basement in Colorado who had a pretend philippino girlfriend. Don't you think some of these socks are his?


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 30, 2018)

I could never maintain a bunch of socks I've only had two and unclebuck is by far my best


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> What about that dude from texas who moved to a basement in Colorado who had a pretend philippino girlfriend. Don't you think some of these socks are his?


That wasn't O'Dank's style. He was a fairly good guy when not angry or drinking. I'm not saying some socks couldn't be him, but I doubt he'd come in guns blazing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I could never maintain a bunch of socks I've only had two and unclebuck is by far my best


plus rep.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It was SF


Yep


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I read that employee was fired and has a new job in QC of styrofoam peanuts


I guess they cleaned house

_"Gov. David Ige and Hawaii Emergency Management Agency officials announced that HI-EMA administrator Vern Miyagi resigned this morning and the so-called “button pusher” has been terminated as a result of the state’s internal investigation of the Jan. 13 false alert of an imminent missile attack."_
_
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/01/30/breaking-news/ige-to-announce-results-of-false-missile-alert-investigation/_


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

_“I came to San Francisco to find love and to change the world. I found love, only to lose him through AIDS. We changed the world.”_
— Denis Peron, who argued for the benefits of medicinal marijuana for AIDS patients in the 1980's. Peron died Saturday at age 72.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> That wasn't O'Dank's style. He was a fairly good guy when not angry or drinking. I'm not saying some socks couldn't be him, but I doubt he'd come in guns blazing.


I could of sworn Odank ver2 was on here about a week ago, sounded like him, but I can't find the posts


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I could of sworn Odank ver2 was on here about a week ago, sounded like him, but I can't find the posts


Undoubtedly. Think others outed him already, but I recognized his Avatar. 

the sock was checking out his own old
thread.

Sad


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2018)

Lol, this site is like, so awesome!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Undoubtedly. Think others outed him already, but I recognized his Avatar.
> 
> the sock was checking out his own old
> thread.
> ...


What a dumb fucker.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, this site is like, so awesome!


Sock puppet schizophrenia. 

#Sad


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4082210


LOL He only exists in our replies


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2018)

lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> #Sad


Remember back when # meant "Pound"?

#Metoo


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm dying. Or I have my first ever sinus infection. My ears are all clogged. And have been for almost 2 weeks. Since before I left for home. There's a constant ringing. And popping. When I yawn. Or swallow. Semen. I convinced myself I probably had Chinese carnivorous ear worms in my head or something. So I went to urgent care. But the quack said I probably have a sinus infection and that coupled with 24hrs on planes and trains probably exacerbated my healing. He looked younger than me. Stupid successful younger than me doctor. We were bout even on the looks though. And I'm sure my penis is mightier than his pen. He wrote me a script for a steroid pyramid pack with his pen. I left my penis in my pants. This time!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm dying. Or I have my first ever sinus infection. My ears are all clogged. And have been for almost 2 weeks. Since before I left for home. There's a constant ringing. And popping. When I yawn. Or swallow. Semen. I convinced myself I probably had Chinese carnivorous ear worms in my head or something. So I went to urgent care. But the quack said I probably have a sinus infection and that coupled with 24hrs on planes and trains probably exacerbated my healing. He looked younger than me. Stupid successful younger than me doctor. We were bout even on the looks though. And I'm sure my penis is mightier than his pen. He wrote me a script for a steroid pyramid pack with his pen. I left my penis in my pants. This time!


LOL kids today!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm dying. Or I have my first ever sinus infection. My ears are all clogged. And have been for almost 2 weeks. Since before I left for home. There's a constant ringing. And popping. When I yawn. Or swallow. Semen. I convinced myself I probably had Chinese carnivorous ear worms in my head or something. So I went to urgent care. But the quack said I probably have a sinus infection and that coupled with 24hrs on planes and trains probably exacerbated my healing. He looked younger than me. Stupid successful younger than me doctor. We were bout even on the looks though. And I'm sure my penis is mightier than his pen. He wrote me a script for a steroid pyramid pack with his pen. I left my penis in my pants. This time!


You will be missed neo. I will come to your funeral and make up stories about you. Like the time you saved my life by fighting off 3 tigers with a rolled up newspaper


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm dying. Or I have my first ever sinus infection. My ears are all clogged. And have been for almost 2 weeks. Since before I left for home. There's a constant ringing. And popping. When I yawn. Or swallow. Semen. I convinced myself I probably had Chinese carnivorous ear worms in my head or something. So I went to urgent care. But the quack said I probably have a sinus infection and that coupled with 24hrs on planes and trains probably exacerbated my healing. He looked younger than me. Stupid successful younger than me doctor. We were bout even on the looks though. And I'm sure my penis is mightier than his pen. He wrote me a script for a steroid pyramid pack with his pen. I left my penis in my pants. This time!


Caught some shit on the plane, I'll bet,. flying aluminum petri tubes


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL kids today!


I probably would have waited another week if not for my wife freaking out.


BarnBuster said:


> Caught some shit on the plane, I'll bet,. flying aluminum petri tubes


I did start to notice it before the planes. I first noticed it after the train back from the capital. I imagine your same sage wisdom can be applied to the bullet trains as well. We had to ride second class back too. Oh the embarrassment!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I probably would have waited another week if not for my wife freaking out.
> I did start to notice it before the planes. I first noticed it after the train back from the capital. I imagine your same sage wisdom can be applied to the bullet trains as well. We had to ride second class back too. Oh the embarrassment!


Do the Chinese wear masks like the Japanese do? I swear, the next time I'm on a plane I'm going to do that. I always pick up something when I fly


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Do the Chinese wear masks like the Japanese do? I swear, the next time I'm on a plane I'm going to do that. I always pick up something when I fly


Yes, yes they do. Not all of them but it is definitely a thing. Got rather cool trendy ones too. Hard to tell how hot some of the chicks are though.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Feb 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Remember back when # meant "Pound"?
> 
> #Metoo


Abouta#


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 1, 2018)

How the heck do you get high on this stuff

*FDA cracks down on abuse of anti-diarrhea medication*
_"Addicts have been found to be popping anywhere from 50 to 300 pills per day"_

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/fda-cracks-down-on-abuse-of-anti-diarrhea-medication/


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2018)

Bet they shit diamonds


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> How the heck do you get high on this stuff
> 
> *FDA cracks down on abuse of anti-diarrhea medication*
> _"Addicts have been found to be popping anywhere from 50 to 300 pills per day"_
> ...


Ill let you know 

I don't give a shit


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> How the heck do you get high on this stuff
> 
> *FDA cracks down on abuse of anti-diarrhea medication*
> _"Addicts have been found to be popping anywhere from 50 to 300 pills per day"_
> ...


 It's an opioid that doesn't cross into the CNS well. There's some antibiotic, I forget which one, that is contraindicated with Imodium because it helps it cross the blood-brain barrier.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

they're cracking down and diarrhea pills..lmao.. fucking feds..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> they're cracking down and diarrhea pills..lmao.. fucking feds..


no shit.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> no shit.


speaking of shit..lol.,, do you know this guy @Lightgreen2k ? he smells funny to me..


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> speaking of shit..lol.,, do you know this guy @Lightgreen2k ? he smells funny to me..


interesting fellow.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting fellow.....


for sure..lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2018)

"RIU had a system lock a few years back. My account was one that got hacked or something. I got a new.account."

now this is more interesting.....hmmm


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> "RIU had a system lock a few years back. My account was one that got hacked or something. I got a new.account."
> 
> now this is more interesting.....hmmm


what? ( scratching head)
is this in regards of the o.p..


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> what? ( scratching head)
> is this in regards of the o.p..


that was a quote from him.....ck post #122


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

it's crashed two or three time since I've been here and nothing fucked up with my account.. never had to create a new.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that was a quote from him.....ck post #122


ok I follow now..


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2018)

#RIUpocalypse 

#neverforget


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

it's been a long day and I've yet to smoke .... so my brains are on slow moe ... lol..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> ok I follow now..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


>


there.. I liked this so you don't get more butthurt..


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 1, 2018)

Em 2 tha du 2 tha c e l


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> #RIUpocalypse
> 
> #neverforget


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> Em 2 tha du 2 tha c e l


blah 2 th a blah ?


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)

"*Student hires stripper to perform at NW Austin middle school"*

*This kid is going places...lol*


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> "*Student hires stripper to perform at NW Austin middle school"*
> 
> *This kid is going places...lol*


LOL I'm guessing one place could be court

The student had used his own cellphone to call the agency and his parents’ credit card to pay for the entertainer, according to school district officials.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm guessing one place could be court
> 
> The student had used his own cellphone to call the agency and his parents’ credit card to pay for the entertainer, according to school district officials.


could be, inter disciplinary, kinda like in school suspension which we have around here.....

still funny as hell though....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 2, 2018)

Rowdys favorite toy is a football that was about the same size as him when he started playing with it. Well as pitbulls do he slowly but surely destroyed it. This is what's left and he refuses to give it up. Even for new, full football's which are just laying around now because they aren't "his". He brings this up to you wanting to play like Wtf am I supposed to do with that dude. 
Edit.....you can see him in the background wondering Wtf I'm doing with his piece of rubber.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 3, 2018)

George Snoory had this guy on C2C last night. All about DB Cooper, Rackstraw and FBI stonewalling, blah, blah. Colbert's site is worth looking at and the copies of recently released FOIA documents he has, if you've an interest.

https://dbcooper.com/

@neosapien


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> George Snoory had this guy on C2C last night. All about DB Cooper, Rackstraw and FBI stonewalling, blah, blah. Colbert's site is worth looking at and the copies of recently released FOIA documents he has, if you've an interest.
> 
> https://dbcooper.com/
> 
> @neosapien



I feel as though a big Hollywood blockbuster is long overdue on this. I envision George Clooney in the lead role but feel he may be too old at this point. Maybe good old Leo Dicaprio could still pull it off.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2018)

Kendrick's live performance at the Grammy's. Just an amazing performance, no one like him and he's got so much to say. Enjoy!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 4, 2018)

Trying to talk the boss into letting me get a couple sugar gliders. God damn it those things are cute.


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2018)

I hope it is the owner's balls he is biting for docking his ears.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Gary Goodson .. what time do the cowboys play tonight?













Ooooooh wait.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson .. what time do the cowboys play tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was cold. 

(Nice!)


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was cold.
> 
> (Nice!)


Go eagles!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Go eagles!


Fuck the Patriots!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Go eagles!


Have you greased your pole?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 4, 2018)

the pats and  the eaglets 


How bout dem Cowgirls


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 4, 2018)

Brady will have to start wearing rings on his dick after tonights game. Go pats


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

eagles 38, pats 3

brady cries at least twice before sustaining a massive injury


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Brady will have to start wearing rings on his dick after tonights game. Go pats


I hope he quits after getting smashed by a second string QB


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> eagles 38, pats 3
> 
> brady cries at least twice before sustaining a massive injury


Would you be willing to bet on it? Ill leave for a month if the pats don't win. we can just forget about the trump bet.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Would you be willing to bet on it? Ill leave for a month if the pats don't win. we can just forget about the trump bet.


man, look at those likes. 

glad they're on your side.

48-0, eagles


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

They've already shown that Chevy Traverse commercial 5 times in 1/2 hr


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> They've already shown that Chevy Traverse commercial 5 times in 1/2 hr


Want one yet?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Want one yet?


LOL. no


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2018)

Pretty fucking hyped for figure skating now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Pretty fucking hyped for figure skating now.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4084488


So graceful and elegant


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4084488


wow. Even the WWE banned the Suplex.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice fuckin play!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice fuckin play!


Brady looks sad


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Brady looks sad


Indeed


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 4, 2018)

halftime show is as bad as the pats in the first half.


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2018)

I would have enjoyed "Dick in a box" better.


It would have been more entertaining. 

1/2 time deserves better tallent.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> I would have enjoyed "Dick in a box" better.
> View attachment 4084503
> 
> It would have been more entertaining.
> ...


Made me wish for the geriatric Rolling Stones half time


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> man, look at those likes.
> 
> glad they're on your side.
> 
> 48-0, eagles


I accept your bet. One month gone


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

damn this just got good


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 4, 2018)

@UncleBuck see ya in a month


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> @UncleBuck see ya in a month


don't go, i was wrong.

eagles won 74-0, i was way off


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

Really damn good game


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey @Gary Goodson .. .we win


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 4, 2018)

wow great game. congrats to the eagles.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah fuck tom Brady. Stupid robot looking ass motherfucker.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yeah fuck tom Brady. Stupid robot looking ass motherfucker.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 4, 2018)

haha


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 4, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> haha


lol..yup


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 4, 2018)

i'm not even a football fan, but fuck new england and brady and being from around philly, so glad to see them beat the pats..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuck Brady & the Cheaters.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck Brady & the Cheaters.


The way Brady looked the whole game he should probably be on suicide watch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Hey @Gary Goodson .. .we win


call me


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yeah fuck tom Brady. Stupid robot looking ass motherfucker.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2018)

It was so good to see tom Brady lose. If Hitler was alive he would absolutely love tom brady.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> don't go, i was wrong.
> 
> eagles won 74-0, i was way off


I've seen you be wrong before. A bet is a bet


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It was so good to see tom Brady lose. If Hitler was alive he would absolutely love tom brady.


LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 4, 2018)

dix


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 5, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4084488


Piledriver


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2018)

Bout fuckjn time


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2018)

I just woke up with a massive hangover and then I remembered the Eagles won the super bowl yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just woke up with a massive hangover and then I remembered the Eagles won the super bowl yesterday.


That was quite a game.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That was quite a game.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


>


LOL I imagine most of philly is still drinking this morning.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I imagine most of philly is still drinking this morning.


And still celebrating. As they should, good for them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I imagine most of philly is still drinking this morning.


Is this true? @srh88


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2018)

I feel so much safer now

_Sensitive Department of Homeland Security documents laying out a response to a simulated biological attack on the Super Bowl and marked “For Official Use Only” were left in the seat pocket of a commercial airplane, according to a report on Monday.
A CNN employee found the draft “after action” papers in December along with a travel schedule and a boarding pass for a person who manages the DHS BioWatch program. -Recipients of the reports were ordered to keep them under lock and key after business hours and to shred them before they were discarded, CNN reported. They were also told not to share the report’s contents with anyone without “an operational need-to-know.”

https://nypost.com/2018/02/05/homeland-securitys-anti-terror-super-bowl-plans-left-on-plane/_


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> And still celebrating. As they should, good for them.


Surprised the city isn't ash this morning after watching some of the "celebrating" after their win.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I feel so much safer now
> 
> _Sensitive Department of Homeland Security documents laying out a response to a simulated biological attack on the Super Bowl and marked “For Official Use Only” were left in the seat pocket of a commercial airplane, according to a report on Monday.
> A CNN employee found the draft “after action” papers in December along with a travel schedule and a boarding pass for a person who manages the DHS BioWatch program. -Recipients of the reports were ordered to keep them under lock and key after business hours and to shred them before they were discarded, CNN reported. They were also told not to share the report’s contents with anyone without “an operational need-to-know.”
> ...


Ted, we have a mandatory meeting tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

@BarnBuster I thought you might find this study interesting
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/liv.13696/abstract

Hence why we need the ability to do research on this without the impediment of the CSA


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> @UncleBuck see ya in a month


It's nice to see someone actually keep their word and honor a bet they made here on RIU.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I imagine most of philly is still drinking this morning.


I'm sure the philly cops are busy.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 5, 2018)

we won so let's go destroy our own city. never understood that. shit fans.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 5, 2018)

One gallon tomatoe plant for fun. Actually starting to fruit.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

better start trimming out those side shoots or it will overgrow you.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm sure the philly cops are busy.


Yes! I read where the city greased the light poles with hydraulic fluid and for many it was challenge accepted.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> better start trimming out those side shoots or it will overgrow you.


I'll probably clone the shit out of it and save some time starting seeds.


----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes! I read where the city greased the light poles with hydraulic fluid and for many it was challenge accepted.


Pour hydraulic fluid down the drain and we will fine you for pollution. Besides we need it
to fool proof the public utilities.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 5, 2018)

The tomatilos aren't doing bad either. Also one gallon.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'll probably clone the shit out of it and save some time starting seeds.


That is exactly what I did. Broke out the cloner and from 1 plant I had 20! Didn't know what to do with them but was curious about cloning tomatoes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That is exactly what I did. Broke out the cloner and from 1 plant I had 20! Didn't know what to do with them but was curious about cloning tomatoes.


Tomatoes is how i learned to clone. If you can't root maters you probably ain't gonna clone shit lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That is exactly what I did. Broke out the cloner and from 1 plant I had 20! Didn't know what to do with them but was curious about cloning tomatoes.


tomatoes and cintronella very nice plants to clone...

old friend told me a long time ago, if i can do those, i can do cannabis, now 25yrs later....guess what....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes! I read where the city greased the light poles with hydraulic fluid and for many it was challenge accepted.


 yeah they had teams going around greasing up poles, called something like the grease squad or some other hip name..
philly fans are nuts i'll tell you, which is a big reason i'm not a big foot ball fan, don't agree with stabbing another person because they're wearing the other team's jersey, and i'm not too big on huge crowds of overly drunk people, so there's that..
but yeah, people have been going crazy, just not me..


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2018)

@curious2garden I'm still dying. Or still have this god awful sinus infection. If that's what it is. You're the resident smarty pants.  I went through the whole steroid pyramid pack and still feel the same. My ears still feel like they're full of semen and ringing. Should I go back to the quack and get antibiotics? Am I infact dying? Should I stop being a bitch and ride it out? My ears have never hurt, mind you. Just feel full/clogged and ring. Annoying/ just not right is maybe the best description. I guess there has been and still is some nasal congestion but I've had far worse. Really just want your input/ hear your voice/see your words. Xoxo. Neo.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden I'm still dying. Or still have this god awful sinus infection. If that's what it is. You're the resident smarty pants. I went through the whole steroid pyramid pack and still feel the same. My ears still feel like they're full of semen and ringing. Should I go back to the quack and get antibiotics? Am I infact dying? Should I stop being a bitch and ride it out? My ears have never hurt, mind you. Just feel full/clogged and ring. Annoying/ just not right is maybe the best description. I guess there has been and still is some nasal congestion but I've had far worse. Really just want your input/ hear your voice/see your words. Xoxo. Neo.


How long has it been total? Did the first guy do a culture and sensitivity? Are the symptoms getting worse, the same or better?

Face/head pain is miserable, sorry neo I feel for you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2018)

My dog just farted and it scared him. 

What a wuss! 

Great. 
Now he has to take a dump...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How long has it been total? Did the first guy do a culture and sensitivity? Are the symptoms getting worse, the same or better?
> 
> Face/head pain is miserable, sorry neo I feel for you.


My best guess is that it's been 3+ weeks total now. The 1st week was just 1 ear. 2nd week was both ears. The symptoms are pretty much the same for this 3rd week. The quack did nothing but look in my ears with a scope thing, say there was fluid and then write me the Prednisone. And told me he didn't want to do antibiotics because we didn't know if it was bacterial and resistance blah blah blah. What you think girl? I think I was his last patient before lunch and he really wanted a panini. And rushed me out the door. I actually know this cuz he was parked next to me and it was 1230 lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My best guess is that it's been 3+ weeks total now. The 1st week was just 1 ear. 2nd week was both ears. The symptoms are pretty much the same for this 3rd week. The quack did nothing but look in my ears with a scope thing, say there was fluid and then write me the Prednisone. And told me he didn't want to do antibiotics because we didn't know if it was bacterial and resistance blah blah blah. What you think girl? I think I was his last patient before lunch and he really wanted a panini. And rushed me out the door. I actually know this cuz he was parked next to me and it was 1230 lol.


Well, if the choice was between your fuzzy monkey ears or a panini I'd pick the Italian sandwich every time.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My best guess is that it's been 3+ weeks total now. The 1st week was just 1 ear. 2nd week was both ears. The symptoms are pretty much the same for this 3rd week. The quack did nothing but look in my ears with a scope thing, say there was fluid and then write me the Prednisone. And told me he didn't want to do antibiotics because we didn't know if it was bacterial and resistance blah blah blah. What you think girl? I think I was his last patient before lunch and he really wanted a panini. And rushed me out the door. I actually know this cuz he was parked next to me and it was 1230 lol.


I'd return, let them know I was not getting better and ask for a culture and sensitivity.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'd return, let them know I was not getting better and ask for a culture and sensitivity.


and did you tell them you had recently been to China? Maybe some rare Chinese monkey fever? jus' sayin'


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> and did you tell them you had recently been to China? Maybe some rare Chinese monkey fever? jus' sayin'



I did. I think it made him jealous though and didn't really add much to the conversation lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2018)

You're right, he does sound like a quack. He should have at least done a penis swab checking for whatever


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> and did you tell them you had recently been to China? Maybe some rare Chinese monkey fever? jus' sayin'


He said he told the urgent care about just getting back from China and an XX hour flight was what I remembered, although I could be wrong. Usually they do a nasopharyngeal swab but who knows why they didn't. I'd ask for one.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He said he told the urgent care about just getting back from China and an XX hour flight was what I remembered, although I could be wrong. Usually they do a nasopharyngeal swab but who knows why they didn't. I'd ask for one.



You are correct on all accounts. I wondered why he didn't want to do any tests either. I assumed either A…. He thought I was a bitch and thought by the time the results were in I would be over it and thus he would save me money on lab tests. Or B... I was making him late for lunch.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My dog just farted and it scared him.
> View attachment 4084955
> What a wuss!
> 
> ...


What a good dog!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You are correct on all accounts. I wondered why he didn't want to do any tests either. I assumed either A…. He thought I was a bitch and thought by the time the results were in I would be over it and thus he would save me money on lab tests. Or B... I was making him late for lunch.


I'd go with (B) Late for lunch.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2018)

Not to be a full on nutter or anything but for the 2nd time in my life I was guilted into getting a flu shot 2 weeks before China and have not felt quite right since then. Just to throw that out there.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Not to be a full on nutter or anything but for the 2nd time in my life I was guilted into getting a flu shot 2 weeks before China and have not felt quite right since then. Just to throw that out there.


Musenex D and drinking lots LOTS of water worked for me.
2 days and then I was like




 :


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Not to be a full on nutter or anything but for the 2nd time in my life I was guilted into getting a flu shot 2 weeks before China and have not felt quite right since then. Just to throw that out there.


14 years ago my Dad got his flu shot & the next day he was really sick - shortly after that he had to take an ambulance ride to the ER where he progressed onto life support.
He did recover considerably but remained partially paralyzed on his left side and almost completely from the waist down.
The prognosis was Guillain-Barré syndrome but sometime after that they decided it was Transverse-Myelitis.

Went from being very active & artistic to bed ridden in less than a week.

Pay attention to your health folks, it is fragile.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 14 years ago my Dad got his flu shot & the next day he was really sick - shortly after that he had to take an ambulance ride to the ER where he progressed onto life support.
> He did recover considerably but remained partially paralyzed on his left side and almost completely from the waist down.
> The prognosis was Guillain-Barré syndrome but sometime after that they decided it was Transverse-Myelitis.
> 
> ...


Since we're trading flu shots stories I'll throw in the one about my wife getting guilted into her 1st flu shot at 30 weeks pregnant and 10 days later having full blown Bell's Palsy. She has since recovered. But still, seeing your beautiful, 30 week pregnant wife with the complete right side of her face paralyzed is pretty fucking scary. Just to throw it out there. I found a study in I think Sweden that found a casual link. But what do I know.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Not to be a full on nutter or anything but for the 2nd time in my life I was guilted into getting a flu shot 2 weeks before China and have not felt quite right since then. Just to throw that out there.


Get the culture. Also a nice blend of Chlorpheniramine and Phenylephrine such as Chlortrimetron D, it's an antihistamine and a decongestant.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


>


No wonder they are always pissed off.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

They are always laughing though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> They are always laughing though.


Hyenas or not, I wouldn't fuck with those dudes.
Nope, wouldn't do it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

Lol, I don't know, guess I am used to africans by now. They just look like almost everybody else walking the streets.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, I don't know, guess I am used to africans by now. They just look like almost everybody else walking the streets.


I mean if they can control those animals they should be respected IMHO.
Those are some bad ass dogs.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

As long as you are taller than a hyaena, you are not considered as food.
There is a funny bit in the first The Gods must be crazy movie about this. (one of my oldtime favs, and available on Youtube)


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> As long as you are taller than a hyaena, you are not considered as food.
> There is a funny bit in the first The Gods must be crazy movie about this. (one of my oldtime favs, and available on Youtube)







One of my favorite lines. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those are some bad ass dogs.


IKR? I wouldn't be moving their supper dish when they're eating.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2018)

I like to think that I live in a small town, however that is not the case.

In the last 2 weeks my daily drive has forced me to recognize the truth.

Almost every day I see





at the local known speed trap.

occasionally I see an unmarked car.






Sometimes I see





at a known local drug housing development.

Last month I saw





surrounding a house in the next neighborhood over.

Today I saw all of the above *and *men in black.







Toto, we're not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 6, 2018)

How come when the "nazi hunters" in politics say racist things it's "ok"?

I'm really confused.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2018)

Watching the local news and they just said, 53 children have died from the flu since October. Scary shit. When I heard that, I went and gave my daughter a big ol squeeze and she said, "daddy I can't see my iPad" Lol. 

I get a flu shot every year as it is required by work.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> How come when the "nazi hunters" in politics say racist things it's "ok"?
> 
> I'm really confused.


Yeah I never knew that all Filipinas were considered whores and prostitutes; that does indicate not so latent racism in our SJW contingent


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I never knew that all Filipinas were considered whores and prostitutes; that does indicate not so latent racism in our SJW contingent


++ rep
LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Watching the local news and they just said, 53 children have died from the flu since October. Scary shit. When I heard that, I went and gave my daughter a big ol squeeze and she said, "daddy I can't see my iPad" Lol.
> 
> I get a flu shot every year as it is required by work.


I know that was sad, especially the ones that had been to the ER just a day or so prior. I can't remember the last flu shot I had, if ever.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuuuuuck

_"A hunting enthusiast who started out with the flu ended up with both of his feet and nine fingers amputated"_
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2018/02/06/avid-hunter-gets-both-feet-9-fingers-amputated-after-flu-complications.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2018)

LOL


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> I like to think that I live in a small town, however that is not the case.
> 
> In the last 2 weeks my daily drive has forced me to recognize the truth.
> 
> ...


 Policing for profit is big business. Gets bigger every year....They NEED the soft targets that use cannabis though!


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyone see the news story about the army people and 'synthetic cbd oil' the other day? Very infuriating.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2018)

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL


LOL indeed!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2018)

Have to make dinner, I'll be back to play


----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuck


Fucker fuck fuck 


Shit fuck penis 


Jibber jabber right in the pussy 



((Cough!!!))



Jib Jab JIB!!





I'm done


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2018)

Obviously what's going on here is…. Nope ain't touching this. Neo is done defending and ostracizing. From now on its just porn, pools and China. And I know what you all are thinking! No! I didn't fuck my wife for a visa! I already have a visa! Is that how that works? I've always wanted to see Russia though. Do you think I could find a hot Russian named Olga to fuck me for a visa!? Or do I fuck her for one? Immigration law is confusing. Just like love.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My dog just farted and it scared him.
> View attachment 4084955
> What a wuss!
> 
> ...


Don't let the robot vacuum loose 


Or do and post pics ....lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice, Norse mythology reference, some liberal arts education


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2018)

Musical interlude for our global traveler


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm not too cool for school to admit I learned a new word today. Histrionic. Not nearly as cool as I thought. I envisioned it meant like a cyberpunked version of history. But really it just means exaggeration. Wah wah.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Every time I think you can't get any dumber, you post again.
> 
> Beat it Nazi.


That movie fucking rocks ....lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> That's projection. You literally took his claim that I made a racist implication (that he made and I did not) and ran with it.


Nope, I noted that (and was surprised)all on my own that you made continued oblique racist comments about Filipinas this morning. I am flattered that you tried to co-opt my verbiage though.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

That was a read .....Holy shit 



@srh88 trade you a nugg for some popcorn.

Deal???


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Unlike CN I speak to the level of my audience.


LOL!!!!!

+++rep


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


>


*FUCK YEAH!!!!*


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you have it demonstrably backwards.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

I went back looking myself .....I was guna say ...I thought it was a large group of people....which it is.

But I wouldn't know what Bob looked like anyway. I couldn't pick him or is wife out of that many people.




Good night everyone


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 6, 2018)

lively group in here tonight. I'm off to bed.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the words in your sig are literally not the words in his actual quote.


You have it the other way around. AbandonConflict attributed a quote Bob did not make to Bob. Bob merely truncated an actual quote with the link for full attribution. As usual you are 180 out in your words.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Clearly not what I said. Thanks for your repeated posting. It shows what a racist piece of shit you are.
> 
> EXPOSED.


lol the screen shot is up all over ya dumb ass. EXPOSED lol you take yourself so seriously, you angry little Art Professor.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 6, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> Actually, it was Gandhi who didn't like women. However since you mention Bob, I wouldn't call his wife a woman, she looks all of about 14 years old. So Trump-esque that he married a foreign hooker half his age who needed a passport.
> 
> I thought you were going to vent about @UncleBuck and how you hate when he calls out racists.





UncleBuck said:


> they must think the people of toke and talk are too stupid to discern their obvious lies and gaslighting from the demonstrable facts and truth.
> 
> they are using trump-techniques. LIE LIE LIE and hope enough people cheer for you.
> 
> ...


LOL. So drunk. And wrong. Literally. Your lack of credibility is the problem you're having. 

I like how super religious you became.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It is amusing to have Mr. Big Lie accuse me of debating dishonestly.


You've demonstrated you don't even know what that whole thing about the "big lie" even was. Then there's your dishonesty. Please keep venting about Buck though, it's entertaining at this point. It's much more entertaining than the way you fucks all piled on @Venus55 and roasted her beyond the point that she could defend herself from 5 comments per minute.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> You've demonstrated you don't even know what that whole thing about the "big lie" even was. Then there's your dishonesty. Please keep venting about Buck though, it's entertaining at this point. It's much more entertaining than the way you fucks all piled on @Venus55 and roasted her beyond the point that she could defend herself from 5 comments per minute.


No it was Buck who demonstrated his ignorance about The Big Lie. Singlemalt corrected him and he continued yaddering on after thanking Malt for the correction he misconstrued as support.

Why do you keep calling Venus in here? Do you need her to defend you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It is amusing to have Mr. Big Lie accuse me of debating dishonestly.


you did though. you accused me of trying to silence GWN. the exact opposite happened, he literally banned me to silence me. thus you are being dishonest.

pretty simple, right?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You have it the other way around. AbandonConflict attributed a quote Bob did not make to Bob. Bob merely truncated an actual quote with the link for full attribution. As usual you are 180 out in your words.


that explanation spins around so much before arriving at the admission that bob doctored the quote.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No it was Buck who demonstrated his ignorance about The Big Lie. Singlemalt corrected him and he continued yaddering on after thanking Malt for the correction.
> 
> Why do you keep calling Venus in here? Do you need her to defend you?


Yeah, I'd like her to have the satisfaction of seeing your gang of trolls get a taste of their own piss.

Keep venting about @UncleBuck though. Be sure to deploy the _reductio ad hitlerum._


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> that explanation spins around so much before arriving at the admission that bob doctored the quote.


Bob did not doctor it. He truncated it and left the attribution.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I feel that word should be off limits. I do find it funny for a SJW to pick which words or memes are offensive and which ones are ok.
> 
> I have a reason to not like that word. My son has down syndrome. Who's looking out for him? Who's fighting for them? I will leave this website before I get into that argument with anyone about that.
> 
> But I am just saying that I do find it very hypocritical for @UncleBuck so be such a sjw and forget about my son and people with disabilities. Then use that word as a way of putting someone down. Whenever I said "nig" to anyone it was as a form of showing friendship. Where I'm from we call each other that, But I'm from the hood. And I have black family members. All of them consider me their "nigga" and I love it.


Fuck, dude. I forgot about that. I’ll try not to use it again. I just used to get called it a lot in elementary and middle school because of the HFA. So, it’s ingrained in my vocabulary.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2018)

Love this chick. So cute and talented, she's one of the best at the loop pedals I've seen. Super fast feet. Nice Coolio cover. Enjoy...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I feel that word should be off limits. I do find it funny for a SJW to pick which words or memes are offensive and which ones are ok.
> 
> I have a reason to not like that word. My son has down syndrome. Who's looking out for him? Who's fighting for them? I will leave this website before I get into that argument with anyone about that.
> 
> But I am just saying that I do find it very hypocritical for @UncleBuck so be such a sjw and forget about my son and people with disabilities. Then use that word as a way of putting someone down. Whenever I said "nig" to anyone it was as a form of showing friendship. Where I'm from we call each other that, But I'm from the hood. And I have black family members. All of them consider me their "nigga" and I love it.


Well said and thank you for saying it GG.... I 100% agree and totally understand where your coming from with that word.....My whole life me and my brothers fought assholes who used that word against our handicap sister ..... I'm now her guardian as you know and appreciate you sharing that with us.......peace


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

pulled all my traps for today. now just gotta deliver to customers. then head home to get the plow back on the truck. big storm coming today. not excited about plowing all day but $$$$.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 7, 2018)

So, it’s Week 2 Day 3 for SR-71 PK x SD and the pure Sour Diesel. You can see the difference in phenotype, with the SR-71 cross having clear and obvious PK leaves, but you can also see where the SD left its mark. The SR-71 cross has very interesting looking first true leaves and serrations.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

Cape Town - The South African Weather Service is predicting rainfall heading for the drought-stricken Western Cape late on Friday.

According to the weather service, there is an 80% of rainfall in the province, with predictions of 10-20mm of rain in most areas and up to 30-50mm possible near mountains and catchment areas. The predicted rainfall is likely to persist into Saturday morning.

The forecast comes as the province, and the city of Cape Town in particular, buckles under the drought, with severe water restrictions in place to preserve the last of the city's dwindling water resources. Day Zero - the date when most of the taps in the city will be turned off - was this week pushed back to 11 May from mid-April after farmers from the Overberg region of the province was able to make a donation of 10 million cubic meters of water to the city's water supply system.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2018)

Reading is fundamental..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2018)

Dropped 3 grand on a new refrigerator.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

If you mailed it, you distributed the porn yourself


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

You shared it, so I guess you consented to its distribution


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

Who is the anorexic girl with the extra rib in your avatar?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Who is the anorexic girl with the extra rib in your avatar?


lol 

I wonder if "she" is smart enough to know what you're saying...


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

Very few people are, thank god, or we would all be nuts.


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 7, 2018)

Look, I will accept nudes via pm to confirm once and for all who is female and who isn't. You're welcome.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

Prepare to be mailbombed with testicle shots.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 7, 2018)

SunnyJim said:


> Look, I will accept nudes via pm to confirm once and for all who is female and who isn't. You're welcome.


I’ll double-check.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2018)

Bravo for Gerber

Meet Lucas, 2018 Gerber Spokesbaby







https://www.cbsnews.com/news/gerber-baby-lucas-warren-boy-with-down-syndrome/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2018)

He's cute & looks happy as heck.
+


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2018)

This is a test to see if I can post pics.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4086037 This is a test to see if I can post pics.


Full on double rainbow!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Full on double rainbow!


Yep, that was literally 5 min before my post. 80 here today.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Bravo for Gerber
> 
> Meet Lucas, 2018 Gerber Spokesbaby
> 
> ...


This hits me right in the feels. My uncle had downs and passed a few years ago. He was my favorite person.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2018)

I just read this thread for two hours straight. I'm exhausted and going back to bed...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2018)

Thought you didn't want to be in TnT, you kept whining last night about you were continually called in. And, you did say it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2018)

LOL


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Hola!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2018)

Clayton!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

Whats in the bowl folks???


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2018)

Eb!! How the hell are you?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Whats in the bowl folks???


Hey eb, so good to see you! Suddenly it's old home week with the best of the best visiting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2018)

This great, 2 lost brothers showing up


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

Lol well thanks! Hi C2G!!! How ya doin??? Hows everybody??


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Good to see ya buddy.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

M A L T ! !


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2018)

Eb, did you get your studio going?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>





ebgood said:


> Whats in the bowl folks???


Hola dudes - great to see you both.

Eb - I'm totally gonna take credit in teasing you back from IRL.
We missed both you guys. : )


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Lol well thanks! Hi C2G!!! How ya doin??? Hows everybody??


I'm good, how are you and the family doing? It's the usual around here, not much changes. My current flower table comes up for harvest during Valentine's week so you can see my timing is just as good as it's always been


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Eb, did you get your studio going?


Yes and no. I got all the equipment i needed to start off, got every thing set up and not 2 days after i was about to go in...i ended up with 3 more people living in my house and long story short theres tooo fn much going on and noise to do any real work. Turns out i need to be single lol


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hola dudes - great to see you both.
> 
> Eb - I'm totally gonna take credit in teasing you back from IRL.
> We missed both you guys. : )


The credit is all urs brotha. I was inspired and i missed u guys too. Ive had some some massive laughs and good nights with yall


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Yes and no. I got all the equipment i needed to start off, got every thing set up and not 2 days after i was about to go in...i ended up with 3 more people living in my house and long story short theres tooo fn much going on and noise to do any real work. Turns out i need to be single lol


Soon


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good, how are you and the family doing? It's the usual around here, not much changes. My current flower table comes up for harvest during Valentine's week so you can see my timing is just as good as it's always been


U are the same girl i used to know!! the fams good. We've grown by 1 since we spoke last..another reason ive been away but besides that same here too


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2018)

@ClaytonBigsby!! @ebgood!!

Nice to see some of the good old RIU guard check in.


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>





ebgood said:


> Whats in the bowl folks???


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2018)

Clayton and EB back in the same day. My heart and penis are so swollen right now.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

@ebgood , I hope all is well for you brother. We have both been gone for about 14 months and we show up twenty minutes apart. People are gonna get suspicious. Congrats on the new nipple stretcher!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> @ebgood , I hope all is well for you brother. We have both been gone for about 14 months and we show up twenty minutes apart. People are gonna get suspicious. Congrats on the new nipple stretcher!


No shit lol. Wuttup Clay. Right on man! Where were u hidin?


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Clayton and EB back in the same day. My heart and penis are so swollen right now.


Lol glad to help. Wuttup Neo!!


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

I'd make for shitty sockmaster. I can't even remember what day of the week it is, much less which sock I am that day.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> AC is a pathetic little pud, but sometimes it's fun to poke him with a stick...


Some of those memes you posted in my thread were actually memes that I created. Thanks for being a loyal fan and following me around the forum to show how much you love me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

You guys are too good for this. Let it go, now. This place has been in the dark for too long. If you don;t like someone's swill, don;t drink it. I left here for a long time because everyone kept responding to mainliner's shit. Let it go. Lets make this place a happy forum and maybe some others like @lahadaextranjera and @Hookabelly will return. Thumbs crossed for @mysunnyboy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> Some of those memes you posted in my thread were actually memes that I created. Thanks for being a loyal fan and following me around the forum to show how much you love me.


Your delusions of grandeur are running wild again. 
Do you know how to use the search feature?
I've been active in this thread for a while, so who is following who?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your delusions of grandeur are running wild again.
> Do you know how to use the search feature?
> I've been active in this thread for a while, so who is following who?



Let it gooo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for showing up CB - your post's have always make me chuckle - how's the nephew doing with the drive through heist's?
: )


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You guys are too good for this. Let it go, now. This place has been in the dark for too long. If you don;t like someone's swill, don;t drink it. I left here for a long time because everyone kept responding to mainliner's shit. Let it go. Lets make this place a happy forum and maybe some others like @lahadaextranjera and @Hookabelly will return. Thumbs crossed for @mysunnyboy


Glad to see you back man.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> believe it or not, I feel exactly the same. Even in the politics subforum where I usually stay, I only post on about a third of the threads and give people plenty of space. The thing is, I was summoned here by someone who put a distorted quote in his sig and then tagged me hoping to make a fool of me in his home court. I keep getting alerts but I would like nothing better than for this BS to just die. The sig thing keeps me from just ignoring altogether but even so I can just let it go if I stop getting alerts.




I know what it is. You know I like and respect you Boo. Look at the source. Let it goooo


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yet again, nope. Dude you're coming off as very triggered. You keep talking to me about something I have nothing to do with and zero interest in conversing with you about.
> 
> I just happen to read a post where you were defending her and then I saw her "liking" said post. I just felt like maybe you didn't know all the facts. I didn't want to see you being played by her.
> 
> I'm not talking about anything else. I'm also not talking shit to you or being rude, I'm simply informing you of her actions. You might not know this, but I too, stood up for her at one time. Thinking that maybe she wasn't given a fair shake. Then she started using the whole sexual oppression argument after posting nudes in that thread. Which in my book was a bunch of bullshit.



I love you Gary. We all know what's what and who's who in the zoo. Let it go.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

Penus?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I love you Gary. We all know what's what and who's who in the zoo. Let it go.


I'm done.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2018)

@ClaytonBigsby I missed you, bro. I'm happy as fuck to see you back...


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2018)

@ClaytonBigsby 
Missed you bigtime brother. Your life adventures rock!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 8, 2018)

I've never put pussy on a pedestal.. why would I glorify something I want to beat up with my penis? Plus you get way more pussy treating it like it ain't shit. It's literally not as important as a hand so putting it up on the top shelf is quite a stretch. Don't misunderstand, I love it. There's just no reason why I should and I use that to my advantage. Back in the day if you didn't fuck me I wasn't gunna call your ass. I don't wanna talk, get the fuck out of here with that.... that's how you jabber jibber randomly.


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> LoL.... people are funny. @Gary Goodson Fuck that bitch , get your ass over here and roll another blunt. Why you playing captain save a ho? Fuck her my nigg, bring the beer's.


Ha damn, you're right.


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


LOL!! Tis a bit that way


----------



## 420God (Feb 8, 2018)

Omg, go suck on a Tide pod.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2018)

Take it PM seriously gtfo stfu


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 8, 2018)

sunni said:


> Take it PM seriously gtfo stfu


Hi sunni

I'm sure you'll delete this too but it's ok, I'm in someone's sig so you'll still see me.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> Hi sunni
> 
> I'm sure you'll delete this too but it's ok, I'm in someone's sig so you'll still see me.


Why would I delete this it isn’t arguing


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 8, 2018)

sunni said:


> Why would I delete this it isn’t arguing


I feel so singled out, I guess I thought you were just deleting all my comments. I don't mind though, nobody liked any of them except for that girl who posted nude photos like you used to.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I feel so singled out, I guess I thought you were just deleting all my comments. I don't mind though, nobody liked any of them except for that girl who posted nude photos like you used to.


I deleted everyone’s comments not just yours


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 8, 2018)

Damn it.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn it. View attachment 4086353


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)

When I tear a smoking paper, I still have a whole pack left.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> When I tear a smoking paper, I still have a whole pack left.


LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> When I tear a smoking paper, I still have a whole pack left.


I'm almost exclusively papers but this was my little walking around pipe. Packed it, hit it, stood up and dropped it. Was headed out to build this. If I have any artistic skills at all (I don't) I'll carve it into a bong. If I'm real good (I'm not) it will also be functional.


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> walking around pipe


You are smarter than walking around with a pipe. Pipes are for at home.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> You are smarter than walking around with a pipe. Pipes are for at home.


Yeah i meant walking around the yard,garden,shop. I don't walk/drive around with anything I couldn't eat in a pinch.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm almost exclusively papers but this was my little walking around pipe. Packed it, hit it, stood up and dropped it. Was headed out to build this. If I have any artistic skills at all (I don't) I'll carve it into a bong. If I'm real good (I'm not) it will also be functional.View attachment 4086395


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2018)

ebgood said:


> No shit lol. Wuttup Clay. Right on man! Where were u hidin?



I sold my star wars lego collection and last piece of art and moved to a couple of other countries. I was on Ambae Island before having to come back here a few months ago. I had started an import/export business and it was just taking off when the volcano made everyone leave. I know somebody is going to pick up where I left off and get rich off of my idea. Story of my life. I had introduced them to atomic fireballs and lemonheads. They were just starting to get addicted. God hates me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks for showing up CB - your post's have always make me chuckle - how's the nephew doing with the drive through heist's?
> : )



LOL, he's too big for the drive through now. We're working on some other jobs.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2018)

I believe I have gotten every bit of the argument 
If your post was deleted it’s because it kept the arguing going on 

This is an utter waste of my time 
It’s cleaned up end reporting please
Now I have to fix 63 reports 

This has taken well over 45 minutes of my day 
I could making and enjoying a smoothie with my kid


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2018)

Or you could just watch the world burn!


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2018)

Please stay tuned for more drama


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

damn, no Novela?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

WTF?! I've been dealing with fucked up family shit for the last week. I come on here for some levity, took me a coupe days to catch up, and everything's all fucked up. Adolescent level arguments all over the place, fighting amongst people who've always tried keeping it cordial in TNT, name calling and repetitive "nun uh, prove it" bullshit. Maybe i'll give it another week....I've got enough bullshit in my real life.







.... and why the fuck do pharmaceutical advertisement now say not to take something if you're allergic to it? Isn't that just common sense? Are we really getting that fucking stupid?


----------



## dux (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, on a positive note,I met my new probation officer today. 
.
.
.
.
.
. and she is a F'ing cutie!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2018)

dux said:


> Well, on a positive note,I met my new probation officer today.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


LOL way to look on the bright side.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2018)

dux said:


> Well, on a positive note,I met my new probation officer today.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Give her a few pounds of Nueske's, she'll be putty in your hands


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2018)

dux said:


> Well, on a positive note,I met my new probation officer today.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


How many?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2018)

dux said:


> Well, on a positive note,I met my new probation officer today.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> and why the fuck do pharmaceutical advertisement now say not to take something if you're allergic to it? Isn't that just common sense? Are we really getting that fucking stupid?


  
So to answer your question. Yes I think we are. Or at least they think we are


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4086929


Mmmmm. Fuck the police.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2018)

She ain't messing with a gold digger.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

sunni said:


> I believe I have gotten every bit of the argument
> If your post was deleted it’s because it kept the arguing going on
> 
> This is an utter waste of my time
> ...


If it's such a hassle maybe you shouldn't be a mod.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If it's such a hassle maybe you shouldn't be a mod.


Whatever you say jimmy !


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

sunni said:


> Whatever you say jimmy !


Not being a dick or trying to stir shit.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not being a dick or trying to stir shit.


Ya no not at all


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2018)

Neo said he'd do it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

sunni said:


> Ya no not at all


I actually wasn't. Why waste time here if you'd rather be doing something else? Honest question. The pay must be good.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I actually wasn't. Why waste time here if you'd rather be doing something else? Honest question. The pay must be good.


There is 0 pay
I like helping the website and users with actual issues and problems
63 bullshit reports because adults can’t stop arguing isn’t my idea of fun
I get it it happens could’ve easily been stopped by people not making more of a mess of it


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

sunni said:


> There is 0 pay
> I like helping the website and users with actual issues and problems
> 63 bullshit reports because adults can’t stop arguing isn’t my idea of fun
> I get it it happens could’ve easily been stopped by people not making more of a mess of it


I guess. I have no issue with you. Never have. Was just curious. If a dumb weed site got in the way of time with my child I'd have to tell them to find a new mod. Not in any way saying you choose being a mod over a mother. I'm sure that couldn't be farther from the truth. I'm just not good with words.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 9, 2018)

A kilo of Elephant Bali Kratom.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> A kilo of Elephant Bali Kratom.
> 
> View attachment 4086989


I've been seeing a lot about this stuff lately. What exactly is it?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've been seeing a lot about this stuff lately. What exactly is it?


It’s a coffee plant from Indochina that contains Mitragynine and 7-Hydroxymitragynine instead of caffeine. These phytochemicals have affinity for the Mu, Delta, and Kappa opioid receptors, but are not opiates, are not addictive, do not cause withdraw, and doesn’t cause respiratory depression, so it cannot kill you.

For understanding of efficacy, Mitragynine is 1/10 the potency of morphine, while 7-Hydroxymitragynine is about 17x more potent than morphine. Mitragynine constitutes about 1-5% by volume, wheres 7-OH-Mitragynine is about 0.45%Like I said, though, it’s a partial agonist, and not a real opiate. You can’t get addicted or die, regardless the potency.

It’s also antileukemic, anticarcinogenic, anti-malarial, and boosts immune system.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 9, 2018)

I have used Kratom since 2012. It’s safer than coffee. It’s essentially the Cannabis of pain killers.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have used Kratom since 2012. It’s safer than coffee. It’s essentially the Cannabis of pain killers.


So you brew it? I have some major back issues but have never been the type to see doctors or take meds.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So you brew it? I have some major back issues but have never been the type to see doctors or take meds.


You can, but it tastes like green tea and crushed up Tylenol.

You put a teaspoon in the front of your mouth, then you take a swig of water or preferably orange juice—DON’T swallow—swish vigorously for 10 seconds, then swallow and chase with more orange juice until it’s all out of your mouth. It’s the consistency of powdered sugar, so the leaf will clump when wet unless you swish.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You can, but it tastes like green tea and crushed up Tylenol.
> 
> You put a teaspoon in the front of your mouth, then you take a swig of water or preferably orange juice—DON’T swallow—swish vigorously for 10 seconds, then swallow and chase with more orange juice until it’s all out of your mouth. It’s the consistency of powdered sugar, so the leaf will clump when wet unless you swish.


Thanks. I'll have to look into it some more.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks. I'll have to look into it some more.


http://www.gaiaselect.com/
http://www.valkyriebotanicals.com/


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 9, 2018)

Red Veins, especially Bali and Indo for sedation and pain relief. Green Veins for mood stabilization, pain relief, anxiety, and focus (Particularly Maeng Da and Malay), and White Veins for energy.

The worst that can happen is, if you take too much, you will puke due to the opioid receptor agonist activity.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Red Veins, especially Bali and Indo for sedation and pain relief. Green Veins for mood stabilization, pain relief, anxiety, and focus (Particularly Maeng Da and Malay), and White Veins for energy.
> 
> The worst that can happen is, if you take too much, you will puke due to the opioid receptor agonist activity.


That was actually my next question was about the veins. Thanks for the breakdown. Think I'll get the starter pack and find what works best for each situation. How often are you using it? One guy in reviews said they were using it twice a day?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## dux (Feb 9, 2018)

lokie said:


> How many?



Maybe something went over my head that I didn't get?  
I'm at a little over 2 years into 5 year sentence and on my 8th Agent!!!! i keep getting passed along down the line, must be cuz I'm sucha badazz criminal....


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2018)

dux said:


> Maybe something went over my head that I didn't get?
> I'm at a little over 2 years into 5 year sentence and on my 8th Agent!!!! i keep getting passed along down the line, must be cuz I'm sucha badazz criminal....


Sorry dude. That's the standard TnT first question when more information is required.





It conforms to the @Gary Goodson standards of interrogation techniques. 

"How many DIX can you/he/she/they/it fit in your/his/her/their/its mouth at once?"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 9, 2018)

lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> That was actually my next question was about the veins. Thanks for the breakdown. Think I'll get the starter pack and find what works best for each situation. How often are you using it? One guy in reviews said they were using it twice a day?


I use it pretty heavily. Probably 4-10 teaspoons a day at least. 1-2 teaspoons every 4-6 hours. Start with one level one.

I recommend
-Plantation Green Maeng Da
-Plantation Red Maeng Da
-Red Bali
-Elephant Bali
-Green Sulawesi
-Green Malay
-Red Indo
-Pink Indo
-White Borneo
-Horned White
-Horned Red

Maeng Da is Thai for pimp grade. It’s mostly a daytime strain. Balance between energy and pain relief.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

fuck snow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> fuck snow.


That shit pays my bills and buys awesome refrigerators. Let it snow I say.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

One mans backache is another mans bread I guess. Yeah, Ill live.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> One mans backache is another mans bread I guess. Yeah, Ill live.


Trust me when I say my back aches.


----------



## dux (Feb 9, 2018)

lokie said:


> Sorry dude. That's the standard TnT first question when more information is required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh.. the how many dicks thing!! My bad..lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Trust me when I say my back aches.


Have you tried cannabis?


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2018)

On a serious this is us binge ugh


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't understand Sunni. Can you elaborate?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2018)

sunni said:


> On a serious this is us binge ugh


I see people talking about that on Facebook. Is it a chick flick show?

I've been binging Altered Carbon. It's fucking awesome. And I just seen The Expanse season 2 is on amazon Prime now. I'll binge that after.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I see people talking about that on Facebook. Is it a chick flick show?
> 
> I've been binging Altered Carbon.  It's fucking awesome. And I just seen The Expanse season 2 is on amazon Prime now. I'll binge that after.


Just finished ep5 of Altered Carbon, will go to at least 8 tonite. It is indeed awesome


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried cannabis?


Think it would help? Is it something I can produce myself? I'm all about self sufficient.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Just finished ep5 of Altered Carbon, will go to at least 8 tonite. It is indeed awesome


You got more awesome ahead. I think that's where I'm at ep8.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I see people talking about that on Facebook. Is it a chick flick show?
> 
> I've been binging Altered Carbon. It's fucking awesome. And I just seen The Expanse season 2 is on amazon Prime now. I'll binge that after.


Kinda I think so maybe watch with wifey ? I feel like it’s drama show for adults


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

when is the live chat gonna work?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2018)

Here's some series' good enough that I will watch the next release

Colony
Designated Survivor
Incorporated
Kingdom
Lethal Weapon
Striking Out
The Crown


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2018)

Fridge came today. Pretty stoked.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 10, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I sold my star wars lego collection and last piece of art and moved to a couple of other countries. I was on Ambae Island before having to come back here a few months ago. I had started an import/export business and it was just taking off when the volcano made everyone leave. I know somebody is going to pick up where I left off and get rich off of my idea. Story of my life. I had introduced them to atomic fireballs and lemonheads. They were just starting to get addicted. God hates me.


Well damn..sorry to hear that. But on the bright side u didnt get pompeiied.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fridge came today. Pretty stoked.View attachment 4087480


Nice.

It comes with a giant cell phone on the door? Lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice.
> 
> It comes with a giant cell phone on the door? Lol.


Yup. I'm listening to Pandora on my friggin fridge. Has built in speakers and shit too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yup. I'm listening to Pandora on my friggin fridge. Has built in speakers and shit too.


I love my Samsung fridge but I was afraid of the ones that can call the grocery store with your order. I figured if it got pissed off enough at me it would call the kids and complain about my lousy diet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Samsung fridge but I was afraid of the ones that can call the grocery store with your order. I figured if it got pissed off enough at me it would call the kids and complain about my lousy diet.


Or the Russians might hack in and raise temps to give us food poisoning. 

What? It could happen...


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yup. I'm listening to Pandora on my friggin fridge. Has built in speakers and shit too.


Drug baron money! I have yet to visit someone who has one of those icemaker thingies on their fridges that still works.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2018)

We had some showers through the night was pretty much dry outside by break of day. I'm sure my lawn appreciated it.

I do not water my lawn.
It stares up at where its life comes from.
when I can not even lift my head, my lawn stares up at where its food will come from long after I am gone. Almost all the grass is dead. But those that remain, look up at the sky.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Samsung fridge but I was afraid of the ones that can call the grocery store with your order. I figured if it got pissed off enough at me it would call the kids and complain about my lousy diet.


Does it have the cameras inside so you can check from wherever what ingredients you do or don't have? I'm so geeked right now.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2018)

My wife isn't really domesticated. I can already tell you which of the key ingredients are in the fridge, NONE!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> We had some showers through the night was pretty much dry outside by break of day. I'm sure my lawn appreciated it.
> 
> I do not water my lawn.
> It stares up at where its life comes from.
> when I can not even lift my head, my lawn stares up at where its food will come from long after I am gone. Almost all the grass is dead. But those that remain, look up at the sky.


God damn that was beautiful, so poetic


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2018)

My daughter had her 1st dance performance today at the Children's Museum. It's a fusion traditional ballet/Chinese classical dance academy. It was pretty cute. There were a lot of milfs. 

Gonna go to a Chinese New Years show tonight. Should be cool. Expecting a chance of showers with a good forecast of more milfs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My daughter had her 1st dance performance today at the Children's Museum. It's a fusion traditional ballet/Chinese classical dance academy. It was pretty cute. There were a lot of milfs.
> 
> Gonna go to a Chinese New Years show tonight. Should be cool. Expecting a chance of showers with a good forecast of more milfs.


yoga pants?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> yoga pants?


It's a little cold here for yoga pants yet I think. That fucking groundhog fucked the yoga pants game up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

The ice cream man just passed by.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

Did you know that all women really love anal? It's just that most men fuck it up. use lube, take your time, ease it in and wait..DON'T MOVE... after a while you can fuck it like it's a pussy. Makes chicks cum hella hard, some girls even cum during the "DON'T MOVE" phase. anal should be enjoyable for everyone. That's how I feel about that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does it have the cameras inside so you can check from wherever what ingredients you do or don't have? I'm so geeked right now.


Oh no, I don't want a fridge that can spy on my terrible eating habits!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh no, I don't want a fridge that can spy on my terrible eating habits!


Yeah that's way unnecessary. I'd rather have a fridge that's also a tv.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah that's way unnecessary. I'd rather have a fridge that's also a tv.


LOL wouldn't you have to put it in your garage? I'm running now before you bop me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL wouldn't you have to put it in your garage? I'm running now before you bop me.


I'd put it in my room.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'd put it in my room.


Actually a bed, a tv and a fridge what more does one need in life?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Actually a bed, a tv and a fridge what more does one need in life?


Dang, didn't think about that. Yeah, it would be awsome if you can sleep on it too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Dang, didn't think about that. Yeah, it would be awsome if you can sleep on it too.


Ok I just realized you also need a refrigerated tap, sorry


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I just realized you also need a refrigerated tap, sorry


 I would move into that fridge.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I would move into that fridge.


Yeah in August to October here I'm with you, temps are brutal and then beer mmmmmm


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah in August to October here I'm with you, temps are brutal and then beer mmmmmm


It's been hot as fuck, I thought it was cold enough to leave my chicken wings in the car, it wasn't.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's been hot as fuck, I thought it was cold enough to leave my chicken wings in the car, it wasn't.


What flavor wings?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What flavor wings?


Original hot


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Original hot


Damn I'm sorry, if it had been one of those frou frou chi chi sweet things I was gonna say it was better sacrificed to the sun god.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I'm sorry, if it had been one of those frou frou chi chi sweet things I was gonna say it was better sacrificed to the sun god.


Wing stop got expensive, paid almost 40 bucks for 30 wings. It went up ten bucks...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Wing stop got expensive, paid almost 40 bucks for 30 wings. It went up ten bucks...


Ouch! I haven't been there lately. How many did you sacrifice?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch! I haven't been there lately. How many did you sacrifice?


12, sucks because they are bomb af.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah that's way unnecessary. I'd rather have a fridge that's also a tv.


It is.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It is.


Just stay away from the sativas! That's all I'm saying or you might have to go muerta on your fridge for snitchin'.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Wing stop got expensive, paid almost 40 bucks for 30 wings. It went up ten bucks...


Only tried it once when they first opened over here. Agreed. Tiny wings for too many dollars.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

Someone spoke to me of blasphemous air-frying wings...I slapped the teeth outta his mouth, and then got to thinking...does that chicken skin have enough natural fat to make wings self-frying? I mean, they ARE a perfect food after all..


I’ll get back to y’all after further research...and a lotta wet naps hand wipes.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Someone spoke to me of blasphemous air-frying wings...I slapped the teeth outta his mouth, and then got to thinking...does that chicken skin have enough natural fat to make wings self-frying? I mean, they ARE a perfect food after all..
> 
> 
> I’ll get back to y’all after further research...and a lotta wet naps hand wipes.


Fuk that @mr sunshine now I want wings for dinner, be back later, wingstop's overpriced wings are in my immediate future


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's a little cold here for yoga pants yet I think. That fucking groundhog fucked the yoga pants game up.


It's done.

 
Godfather said OK


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2018)

I've gone through 3 expensive fridges in the last 6 years. All of them had factory defects that I had to have someone come out and service multiple times, then the retailer finally agreed to swap them out after like the 10th service call. I was getting pissed, I dont want to have my new shit repaired, take it back and give me another one! Finally I threatened a lawsuit because my 3, NEW 2500 dollar fridges had more repair work done than my 12 year old car. They shipped one "direct from the factory", whatever the fuck that means,, probably just blowing sunshine, and knock on wood, no problems in the last 2 years. Next fridge will be as basic as possible, just a water and ice dispenser.


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2018)

Why, you can't open a bottle? I am just thinking of all the nasty shit growing in the tubes inside that shit.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Why, you can't open a bottle? I am just thinking of all the nasty shit growing in the tubes inside that shit.


 Never really thought about the crap in the lines. I used to have one of those gallon sized Brita pitchers, but between me and my roommate drinking so much water, the cost of the filters was getting ridiculous. We used to have really good water until the state deemed it unacceptable because of a minor bacterial issue we had, so they forced the town to put in chlorination stations throughout town, so now we get pool water out of the tap...


----------



## Karah (Feb 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Did you know that all women really love anal? It's just that most men fuck it up. use lube, take your time, ease it in and wait..DON'T MOVE... after a while you can fuck it like it's a pussy. Makes chicks cum hella hard, some girls even cum during the "DON'T MOVE" phase. anal should be enjoyable for everyone. That's how I feel about that.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 11, 2018)

Reminds me of a CL posting I did a couple of months ago.

*You Dipped Your Chocolate in My Peanut Butter - w4m *
























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)



And by that I mean you put your D in my A. I didn't want to do it, but you were so convincing. I pooped a little and you freaked out. Clearly it was your first time too. Some talker. I googled it and that's actually fairly normal. What I don't understand is why you didn't just shower instead of jumping up and throwing your pants on then kicking my cat on your rush out. I hope your pants stunk all the way home and you caught a cold from driving with your window down. If you ever see me again, do NOT talk to me. F you.


I got at least 50 emails from guys offering to do it right for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> We had some showers through the night was pretty much dry outside by break of day. I'm sure my lawn appreciated it.
> 
> I do not water my lawn.
> It stares up at where its life comes from.
> when I can not even lift my head, my lawn stares up at where its food will come from long after I am gone. Almost all the grass is dead. But those that remain, look up at the sky.


That is beautiful. You have a gift.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2018)

Now I want to eat chicken wings. While doing anal.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Now I want to eat chicken wings. While doing anal.



That's better than wanting to eat anal while doing a chicken


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks, I took my meds an hour late so I got a bit wordy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Thanks, I took my meds an hour late so I got a bit wordy.


Please do that more often.


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Please do that more often.


OK, but the chicken won't last long.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Actually a bed, a tv and a fridge what more does one need in life?


Toilet paper is nice, just saying.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Toilet paper is nice, just saying.


LOL it's all in the details!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL it's all in the details!


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I've been in a Cessna 170 that actually did this on ski's (in snow).
I wasn't the pilot & wasn't quite sure what was going on the first time so I just STFO & made sure not to touch anything.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I only like half of this pic....you fine folks can take bets on the half it is.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL it's all in the details!


No job is finished until the paper work is done.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been in a Cessna 170 that actually did this on ski's (in snow).
> I wasn't the pilot & wasn't quite sure what was going on the first time so I just STFO & made sure not to touch anything.


Hill can work for you on short field landings and in other news I missed the Lt. Dan Band at Edwards in the Hangar for a free show.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

My mom keeps telling me I need to "come back to Jesus". I don;t know where he is. I keep looking in the bottom of my alcohol bottles, but I don;t see him. Why are some people lucky enough to find Jesus at the bottom of their bottle? I want to be lucky at least once in my fucking life. Although, I prefer it to be at something else.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My mom keeps telling me I need to "come back to Jesus". I don;t know where he is. I keep looking in the bottom of my alcohol bottles, but I don;t see him. Why are some people lucky enough to find Jesus at the bottom of their bottle? I want to be lucky at least once in my fucking life. Although, I prefer it to be at something else.


We have our daughter at a "Christian" preschool because it's the cheapest in town by far and that's where all the Chinese kids go. They just told me today when I dropped her off that she should register again for next year because they feel she's not ready for kindergarten because she missed 7 weeks going to China. Pretty sure she learned more about the world in those 7 weeks than she did the whole semester. I found Jesus, in my direct debit account!


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2018)

I think I may have TMV or distemper or some sort of crud.

It's said to look like this.






When it makes me feel and look like this.






I don't go out much so it surely has come from the petri dish my wife works in.
She has been feeling awful for several days now.



















On a different note, just when my faith in humanity returns, this type of tomfoolery
appears on my screen.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My mom keeps telling me I need to "come back to Jesus". I don;t know where he is. I keep looking in the bottom of my alcohol bottles, but I don;t see him. Why are some people lucky enough to find Jesus at the bottom of their bottle? I want to be lucky at least once in my fucking life. Although, I prefer it to be at something else.


He spends a lot of time in Prison too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2018)

It's been around 3 years since I've seen this video.

I just found out their videos are unrestricted again, enjoy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My mom keeps telling me I need to "come back to Jesus". I don;t know where he is. I keep looking in the bottom of my alcohol bottles, but I don;t see him. Why are some people lucky enough to find Jesus at the bottom of their bottle? I want to be lucky at least once in my fucking life. Although, I prefer it to be at something else.


tequila worm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2018)

i hate when i try to flick a spec of shit off my new touch screen...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

lokie said:


>


Is he sick or did he just cum? Looks like a laptop next to him with some midget beastiality ass to mouth.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We have our daughter at a "Christian" preschool because it's the cheapest in town by far and that's where all the Chinese kids go. They just told me today when I dropped her off that she should register again for next year because they feel she's not ready for kindergarten because she missed 7 weeks going to China. Pretty sure she learned more about the world in those 7 weeks than she did the whole semester. I found Jesus, in my direct debit account!


Don't believe any of that bullshit. I never went to preschool and look how great I turned out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is he sick or did he just cum? Looks like a laptop next to him with some midget beastiality ass to mouth.


Midgets are cheap as fuck right now.. I got the hook up.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Midgets are cheap as fuck right now.. I got the hook up.



Let me see if that truck ride is still available


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

*2 Baltimore detectives convicted of racketeering, robbery*

*https://www.yahoo.com/news/2-baltimore-detectives-convicted-racketeering-robbery-224948008.html*

*




*

*"BALTIMORE (AP) — Two Baltimore police detectives were convicted of robbery, racketeering, and conspiracy Monday in a trial that's part of an ongoing federal investigation into corruption among rogue members of the city's beleaguered police force.."*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> i hate when i try to flick a spec of shit off my new touch screen...


Shouldn't use your phone (or whatever screen) to wipe your butt... helps keep the shit off. Just sayin. 
SH420


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> I think I may have TMV or distemper or some sort of crud.
> 
> It's said to look like this.
> 
> ...


maybe the flu will make you so weak that you won't be able to make all your GIF-laden yessica-esque posts for a while.

that'd be nice


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 12, 2018)

lokie said:


>


Supposedly teens are doing this to help flush out the left over tide pod liquid in their sinuses.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


This explains the random "Love You!" text from my son an hour ago.
Snow boarding is like Ecstasy for him.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> This explains the random "Love You!" text from my son an hour ago.
> Snow boarding is like Ecstasy for him.


I guess Kim is really something. IDK anything about snowboarding but the back to back 1080's are extreme. Gold for the USA!


----------



## dstroy (Feb 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't believe any of that bullshit. I never went to preschool and look how great I turned out.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

My petty cash box I keep in the house. I put in whatever cash I don't spend from each sale. I thought there was about 8k in it, but in flipping though it I've found there's almost 20k in there. That makes me happy. Time to make another trip to the storage shed for a deposit...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> On a different note, just when my faith in humanity returns, this type of tomfoolery
> appears on my screen.


I wanna see her do that with a dik in it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I wanna see her do that with a dik in it.


LOL


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

Here is something you have never seen.... a single atom.
The little white dot is a single strontium atom excited to emit light.


----------



## charface (Feb 13, 2018)

It would be nice if we had a trending now thread alert. 

I love to read the bickering in real time
But usually it's too late by the time I show up. I am a busy man after all.

Maybe set it up to alert if a thread is replied to 6 times in a minute. 

Thank you.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

That would be Curious2's thread, she explains some of what is going down best to me.... I am a bit slow socially so I sometimes need a translator.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

Currently:
Whatever happened to finshaggy?
Think those temple coins are worth something yet?

Ghosts, do they know they are dead?

Who has the best nude selfies on here.

Deep one that last pic, Neo.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Here is something you have never seen.... a single atom.
> The little white dot is a single strontium atom excited to emit light.


Wow, those screws are really teensy tiny


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

Huh..i guess that disposable pen musta ran out of ink.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

They should call it an indisposable on account of it leaving you indisposed.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Currently:
> Whatever happened to finshaggy?


He's still filing nonsense for his latest case against the DEA. Last week the Magistrate recommended that it be dismissed. He's still homeless. Other than that, he's doing well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 13, 2018)

good to hear he's still alive, anyone that funny needs to be around for a while


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

Daaamn, Winona finerna mufucker!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good to hear he's still alive, anyone that funny needs to be around for a while


Bet the magistrate doesn't feel the same way LOL


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

We're all fucking idiots. He told us to buy bitcoin when it was $10. Can you imagine if that couch surfing hipster sister fister dropped a grand on it?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> We're all fucking idiots. He told us to buy bitcoin when it was $10. Can you imagine if that couch surfing hipster sister fister dropped a grand on it?


Except he couldn't (and probably still can't) drop a $1 on a case of Ramen Noodles.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

Remember he said he was supposed to be paid in bitcoin for his writing? Thank dog his writing is a hot mess. I wouldn;t be able to sleep at night.

Say his name one more time..


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2018)

http://www.mynbc5.com/article/missing-whiteface-skier-found-in-california/17764938

*Missing Whiteface skier found alive in California*

*New York State Police said Constantinos “Danny” Filippidis, 49, of Toronto, was found 2,900 miles away Tuesday in Sacramento.*

Updated: 5:50 PM EST Feb 13, 2018
 
Brad Evans 
Digital Media Manager 

Show Transcript

*WILMINGTON, N.Y. —*
A skier missing from Whiteface Mountain has been found in California.

New York State Police said Constantinos “Danny” Filippidis, 49, of Toronto, was found 2,900 miles away Tuesday in Sacramento.


Filippidis was reported missing last Wednesday by friends who said he could not be found as the resort was closing.

His belongings were found at the lodge and his car was still in the parking lot.

Since then, hundreds of volunteers have spent about 7,000 hours combing the mountain.

Crews used K-9s and helicopters as part of the search.

The steep and icy terrain make the search even more challenging.

Filippidis made contact with law enforcement officers in Sacramento.

He was reported to be in good health.

The circumstances of Filippidis' disappearance remain under investigation.

Officials have not said why he went missing.

Before Tuesday, police said they had no reason to believe Filippidis was not on the mountain.

The Department of Homeland Security, New York State Police, New York Department of Conservation, United States Customs and Border Protection and officials in Toronto assisted with the search.

Filippidis is a married father of two and a 28-year veteran Toronto firefighter.

He had been skiing with a group of firefighters and retired firefighters.

Toronto Professional Firefighters Local 3888 President Frank Ramagano answered reporters' questions Tuesday evening.

He said Filippidis was found confused and unable to answer questions as to how he got to California.

Ramagano said Filippidis was receiving medical care after calling his wife and then 911.

Filippidis was found alone.

Ramagano said Filippidis did not have a history of mental illness or substance abuse.

He said Filippidis was found wearing the same ski gear, including the helmet and goggles, he was last seen in when he was reported missing.

State police did not say if Filippidis would face criminal charges.

Officials have not said how he traveled to Sacramento.

Ramagano said he did not believe Filippidis flew because he left his identification at Whiteface.

The state has not said how much the search for Filippidis cost.

A press conference was scheduled for Wednesday. More information about the case was expected to be released then.

*NBC5 is gathering more information on this breaking story. MyNBC5.com will update this story as soon as more information is available.*



Oops


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> http://www.mynbc5.com/article/missing-whiteface-skier-found-in-california/17764938
> 
> *Missing Whiteface skier found alive in California*
> 
> ...


I'm not reading this news story either and I'm still commenting. Yeah I'm a rebel.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Remember he said he was supposed to be paid in bitcoin for his writing? Thank dog his writing is a hot mess. I wouldn;t be able to sleep at night.
> 
> Say his name one more time..


A buddy of mine just built a mining rig for fun. Ran full time for 2 weeks cost him $8 in electricity, got about $40 in coin. He plans to do VR shit (what that means I really dont know but its the graphics cards in the unit that are doing the mining) with the rig and leave it mining otherwise.

Not gonna say it


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> http://www.mynbc5.com/article/missing-whiteface-skier-found-in-california/17764938
> 
> *Missing Whiteface skier found alive in California*
> 
> ...


This makes no sense went from skiing a sheet of ice to sierra cement and skipped CO? I guess it has been a shitty snow year here so far tho.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not reading this news story either and I'm still commenting. Yeah I'm a rebel.




Spot on, momma, spot on.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> http://www.mynbc5.com/article/missing-whiteface-skier-found-in-california/17764938
> 
> *Missing Whiteface skier found alive in California*
> 
> ...


There's a dead hooker in that story somewhere.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2018)

Shaun White wins another half pipe gold medal! He's always been such a clutch stud, check out his mind bending final run -


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day you sexy BEASTS!!

Hope you have a lovely day with lots of food and sex.


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> with lots of food and sex.


just not at the same time, FGS!


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> just not at the same time, FGS!


Wait 30 min to avoid cramps.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Valentines Day you sexy BEASTS!!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day with lots of food and sex.


Yes, today actually is "hump day"


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> just not at the same time, FGS!


Why not? I'd eat that...


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

you could surf on those big boys if you can get a footing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2018)

My luck I'd forget to watch the water & drown.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2018)

It's apparently Ash Wednesday too! I found that when I went to the store and saw people with black shit on their forehead!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's apparently Ash Wednesday too! I found that when I went to the store and saw people with black shit on their forehead!



WTF is ash Wed? I was working in my wood stove and went to the store for some parts and people were looking at me and smiling, but someone said "dust to dust" to me. I thought we were going to fight to the death. It was like the twilight zone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's apparently Ash Wednesday too! I found that when I went to the store and saw people with black shit on their forehead!


Maybe they were a busload of Bengali tourists?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF is ash Wed? I was working in my wood stove and went to the store for some parts and people were looking at me and smiling, but someone said "dust to dust" to me. I thought we were going to fight to the death. It was like the twilight zone.


So I'm assuming you won the battle


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's apparently Ash Wednesday too! I found that when I went to the store and saw people with black shit on their forehead!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Here is something you have never seen.... a single atom.
> The little white dot is a single strontium atom excited to emit light.


I have a nephew named Adam he is single.... just saying.


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

Bet he is a broney


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Bet he is a broney


I had to Google that and 

Seriously, that's a real thing?


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

Saw a thing on TV. Yeah they pay like $1000 for plush My little ponies


----------



## macsnax (Feb 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had to Google that and
> 
> Seriously, that's a real thing?
> 
> View attachment 4089603





ANC said:


> Saw a thing on TV. Yeah they pay like $1000 for plush My little ponies


WTF???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Saw a thing on TV. Yeah they pay like $1000 for plush My little ponies


Was it "Storage Wars"?


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

You can cheer for my country, that cunt of a Zuma resigned


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> You can cheer for my country, that cunt of a Zuma resigned


Is Zuma like Zima?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

No, he is like Trump, only more sly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> You can cheer for my country, that cunt of a Zuma resigned


I just saw that - the article mentioned corruption etc but didn't go into any detail.

Who is his successor & what do you think of her/him?


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

Cyril Ramaphosa. He is a black business tycoon...
Moderate and pretty level-headed guy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Cyril Rhamaphosa. He is a black business tycoon...
> Moderate and pretty level-headed guy.


I wish your country well then my friend - hopefully he's what he appears to be.
With any luck we can get some sanity into the leadership of our country as well in the near future.
This shit here is nutz!


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

Cyril was one of Mandela's proteges. 
He isn't without skeletons, they are just more acceptable skeletons.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was it "Storage Wars"?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 15, 2018)

I made an x videos account today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I made an x videos account today.View attachment 4090585


youre a better man than i


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Uhmmm, that looks pretty unsafe.

Is that electric heater UL certified?


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2018)

It used to be a heater, it is now an instrument of torture.
Very hard to get UL for that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> It used to be a heater, it is now an instrument of torture.
> Very hard to get UL for that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

I got out of work and some guy calls me and tells me that a homeless guy living under a table behind his house found my phone. It's my mom's phone she lost it last week. He tells me to say i tracked it to his house because he doesn't want to be a rat.. I get the address and go, I'm completely lost, it' like 3 houses connected to one. I find this guy and confront him. He starts acting dumb, we start talking shit. Less then 30 seconds in I'm telling him I'm going to knock his ass out. I threaten to call the cops and he starts telling me to get away from him and starts running.. I chase his ass like 7 houses before he runs into a backyard. I'm not running into a backyard of his choosing in the middle of the night in the ghetto.. I walk back, fucken dude that initially called me text me this..lmao, no wonder the dude I was chasing was so pissed... walked back, guy that had my phone was super nice. I gave him 5 bucks, the neighbor i guess ended up calling the cops. They came threw I explained the situation, They laughed.





The end​


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

@Cum eating , is my fave x videos poster, Guys fucking awsome.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

This is a bad ass thread, one of a kind.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

farkmate... said:


> this has got to be the most desperate and pathetic post i have ever seen on riu...


You wish you can be me, sad.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

You aren't the first man that's wanted to suck my dick. I make bad ass threads and you cant, get over it already.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm here everyone is safe now


----------



## lokie (Feb 16, 2018)

No surprise that even the socks cant get along.


----------



## .nobody. (Feb 16, 2018)

farkmate... said:


> not to mention "follow" me. who do you think you're fooling?


Well I followed your 20 or so other socks. It's just common courtesy at this point. For someone who hates this forum and it's members so much you sure keep coming back a lot.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2018)

sometimes when I open this thread it smells of arse.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Cyril was one of Mandela's proteges.
> *He isn't without skeletons, they are just more acceptable skeletons*.


Isn't it sad that this is the line of thinking most people have about most politicians. It's never about the best person for the position, it's always the lesser of two evils.


----------



## 420God (Feb 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> sometimes when I open this thread it smells of arse.


I thought thats what the thread was for, so people could take jabs at other people's jibber.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 16, 2018)

420God said:


> I thought thats what the thread was for, so people could take jabs at other people's jibber.


How's the new bengal kitty doing? Updated pic?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 16, 2018)

I love it when you try to help a friend and they don't think your helping enough and get an attitude. My ability to deal with other people's BS is pretty fucking low right now, so they can help themselves until they check the attitude. 

About 15 years ago a bunch of domesticated turkeys from the farm nearby got loose and they ended up breeding with the wild turkeys thay live in the woods around my house. We had some weird colored turkeys running around for a few years because they were all white. Just had a few come through, you can tell the ones that have the domesticated turkey genes , they are some meaty turkeys. Even some the smaller hens are really plump. I've always wondered how being half domestic would effect the taste. It's probably a good thing they are in an area of woods that's all private property and no hunting. These are the type of birds most people go looking for.


----------



## 420God (Feb 16, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> How's the new bengal kitty doing? Updated pic?


He's a lazy ass, all it does is sleep and cuddle.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 16, 2018)

420God said:


> I thought thats what the thread was for, so people could take jabs at other people's jibber.


I thought it was for Jabbering about how you liked the cut of someones Jib.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ever since those groundhogs got wacked last week, things have been looking up!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 16, 2018)

Little bit sentimental today. The man who stamped me with this, a childhood friend, a brother, lost his battle two years ago to bitch ass cancer. I will continue to raise hell in your honor brother. Much love and see you again.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I got out of work and some guy calls me and tells me that a homeless guy living under a table behind his house found my phone. It's my mom's phone she lost it last week. He tells me to say i tracked it to his house because he doesn't want to be a rat.. I get the address and go, I'm completely lost, it' like 3 houses connected to one. I find this guy and confront him. He starts acting dumb, we start talking shit. Less then 30 seconds in I'm telling him I'm going to knock his ass out. I threaten to call the cops and he starts telling me to get away from him and starts running.. I chase his ass like 7 houses before he runs into a backyard. I'm not running into a backyard of his choosing in the middle of the night in the ghetto.. I walk back, fucken dude that initially called me text me this..View attachment 4090662lmao, no wonder the dude I was chasing was so pissed... walked back, guy that had my phone was super nice. I gave him 5 bucks, the neighbor i guess ended up calling the cops. They came threw I explained the situation, They laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great story! What are the lady silhouette notifications on your phone? Looks like a chick getting ready to fist you.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ever since those groundhogs got wacked last week, things have been looking up!
> View attachment 4090951


We're getting 4-8" of snow tomorrow, then almost 70 a couple days later.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We're getting 4-8" of snow tomorrow, then almost 70 a couple days later.


where are you located? sounds the same as me.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We're getting 4-8" of snow tomorrow, then almost 70 a couple days later.


More than happy to move that snow for ya.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's a great story! What are the lady silhouette notifications on your phone? Looks like a chick getting ready to fist you.
> 
> View attachment 4091014


 samsung health app, it wants me to go run.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> samsung health app, it wants me to go run.


Well, did ya?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Well, did ya?


Hell yeah, even on weekends.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2018)

Love to grow weed like this. Goddamit, the robots even prune plants.

Watched another vid, where the robots have sprayers like a printer head. It can detect if something is a weed or crop, then spray poison or food on the fly. They are working on teaching it to identify insect problems on plants, after which it will only spray affected parts of the plants.

Other plans are also for it to detect nutrient deficiencies and apply them foliar with the same sprayer.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2018)

Spectatorship of suffering


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Spectatorship of suffering


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2018)

In the spirit of epicaricacy
Thoughts and prayers to lil bz, such a fukin tool but I know he was well loved, sniff, can’t believe what happened to him.
Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 17, 2018)

Fucking snow again.
 
At least there's something good on the radio.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fucking snow again.
> View attachment 4091385
> At least there's something good on the radio.
> View attachment 4091386


Those camo floor mats are pimp.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 17, 2018)

Anyone wana fight like children to cut into Sunnis smoothy time?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fucking snow again.
> View attachment 4091385
> At least there's something good on the radio.
> View attachment 4091386



Don't fap and drive


----------



## srh88 (Feb 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone wana fight like children to cut into Sunnis smoothy time?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2018)

Ever notice that ski jumpers wear Gumby suits?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 18, 2018)

Anybody want to start a curling team?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Anybody want to start a curling team?


 
 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Anybody want to start a curling team?


Only because it's you asking.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2018)

http://www.straitstimes.com/world/europe/plane-makes-emergency-landing-in-vienna-after-man-refuses-to-stop-farting-sparking

*Plane makes emergency landing in Vienna after man refuses to stop farting, sparking fight*
Austrian police officers on board the aircraft, after the plane made an unscheduled stop in Vienna International Airport after a fight broke out.PHOTO: SCREENSHOT FROM MIRROR.CO.UK
PUBLISHED
FEB 18, 2018, 2:24 PM SGT

SINGAPORE - An Amsterdam-bound flight was forced to make an emergency landing in Vienna after a man refused to stop farting, causing a fight to break out between him and other passengers mid-air.

The Transavia Airlines flight from Dubai made an unscheduled stop in Vienna International Airport last weekend after two Dutch men complained that an older man seated near them did not stop farting, despite their repeated requests, according to local news outlet De Telegraaf.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2018)

The Tom Cruise version of "The Mummy" really really sucks.
I'm not even half way & there's no way I'm gonna make it...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 19, 2018)

I totally forgot I got this shrimp cocktail at Giant Eagle the other day.
 
This calls for my very fancy shrimp cocktail fork!
And there's enough horseradish in that sauce to kill a small farm animal. Tasty!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 19, 2018)

So, all 3 lights in the kitchen are now out, but my closet shines bright


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The Tom Cruise version of "The Mummy" really really sucks.
> I'm not even half way & there's no way I'm gonna make it...


I watched that on the airplane coming back. It did it's job and killed 2 of my 14 hours. That one chick was hot when she wasn't being a mummy and shit. But as far as the story goes yeah it was pretty lackluster.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I watched that on the airplane coming back. It did it's job and killed 2 of my 14 hours. That one chick was hot when she wasn't being a mummy and shit. But as far as the story goes yeah it was pretty lackluster.


The effects were ordinary zombie CGI. Not terrible, but nothing special for sure.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The effects were ordinary zombie CGI. Not terrible, but nothing special for sure.


It could have just been the fact that I was in a 777 somewhere high above the Pacific but I remember the plane crashing scene struck me as being pretty cool if not scarily believable.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2018)

I came across this term today for the first time and was going to post in the "Old Farts" thread, but the info is applicable to all you young whippersnappers as well. I have the usual estate/health care stuff set up but not this.

*How To Name A Digital Executor*
https://www.everplans.com/articles/how-to-name-a-digital-executor
https://www.moneytalksnews.com/what-happens-your-data-when-you-die/


----------



## 420God (Feb 20, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> A kilo of Elephant Bali Kratom.
> 
> View attachment 4086989


CDC warns about salmonella infections traced to kratom
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/02/20/cdc-warns-about-salmonella-infections-traced-to-kratom/?utm_term=.fc6d98899503


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 20, 2018)

420God said:


> CDC warns about salmonella infections traced to kratom
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/02/20/cdc-warns-about-salmonella-infections-traced-to-kratom/?utm_term=.fc6d98899503


Yeah, I saw that. 28 cases. Also, 8 to 11 of then didn’t even take Kratom. So, I think it’s simply a ploy by the CDC to stop people from using it. You see more people infected by tomatoes than that.

The first thing they recommended was “everyone should stop taking Kratom.” It’s probably hitting their opiate revenue hard. That’s why Thailand banned it in the 1950s.

IF it’s true, I suspect it’s the independent Kratom farmers in Indonesia who message people randomly on Facebook like “Want to buy Kratom cheap?”


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeezm just read an article and I am so glad I don't drink any longer.My grandmother suffered from dementia.

_The study, which used the French National Hospital Discharge database, looked at more than a million people diagnosed with dementia between 2008 and 2013.

More than a third – 38% of the 57,000 cases of early-onset dementia – were directly alcohol-related and 18% had an additional diagnosis of alcohol use disorders. Overall, alcohol use disorders were associated with a three times greater risk of all types of dementia.
_​*https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/feb/20/chronic-heavy-drinking-leads-to-serious-risk-of-dementia-study-warns*


----------



## Fubard (Feb 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jeezm just read an article and I am so glad I don't drink any longer.My grandmother suffered from dementia.
> 
> _The study, which used the French National Hospital Discharge database, looked at more than a million people diagnosed with dementia between 2008 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Ain't the French a bit notorious for alcohol-related health issues, something to do with their "alcohol with every meal" habit?


----------



## Fubard (Feb 21, 2018)

Just read a different article, and, well, words fail me.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/02/20/kfc-chicken-shortage-causes-chaos-police-tell-customers-stop/

You must be in a really bad state when you call the police because you can't get your preferred crap food supply...


As a side note, has anyone ever seen a pigeon outside a KFC?


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Feb 21, 2018)

London Gangstas do it better


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey, I'm almost out of cigarettes. Anybody stopping by China that could run in and get me a pack? Thanks. I'll pay you when you get here.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)

I remember buying smokes in Zimbabwe, they were laughingly cheap, but you had to work very gently with them or the whole thing would fly apart when you flicked off the ash.
Can not imagine the crap in Chinese smokes


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 21, 2018)

February 21. New England. 9:45 am. 62F. I'm opening windows. 



I think it's gonna snow tomorrow..lol.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 21, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> February 21. New England. 9:45 am. 62F. I'm opening windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gonna snow tomorrow..lol.


same here there calling for 70 in some areas. some crazy weather for February.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> same here there calling for 70 in some areas. some crazy weather for February.


LOL my pool is still running it's freeze control algorithm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL my pool is still running it's freeze control algorithm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL my pool is still running it's freeze control algorithm.


shh don't tell her, think her pool went to MIT.......


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL my pool is still running it's freeze control algorithm.


you need a pool boy this summer?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4093546
> Hey, I'm almost out of cigarettes. Anybody stopping by China that could run in and get me a pack? Thanks. I'll pay you when you get here.


I fucking wish, bro.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL my pool is still running it's freeze control algorithm.


I have never seen a pool with an algorithm. I’m not from that kind of stock. I wish I was, though. Haha!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2018)

@srh88


----------



## srh88 (Feb 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @srh88
> 
> View attachment 4093811


Lol nice


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 22, 2018)

One of God's loyal Soldiers was called Home to Glory. RIP, Billy







https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/21/obituaries/billy-graham-dead.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2018)

The Pebble mine will never have a spill they said.
The Pebble mine will be safe they promised.

https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/02/most-toxic-town-us-kotzebue-alaska-red-dog-mine/

I have no doubts if it goes through, the Pebble mine project is positioned perfectly to kill the largest wild salmon run in the world.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 23, 2018)

Krokus already!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Krokus already!
> 
> View attachment 4094866


I was at a job site today that had tons of daffodils popping up already. Pretty warm around here for February.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Pebble mine will never have a spill they said.
> The Pebble mine will be safe they promised.
> 
> https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/02/most-toxic-town-us-kotzebue-alaska-red-dog-mine/
> ...



It's insane what the wealthy want to do. The talk down here is that they want to send oil by rail through the GD Columbia River. One of the world's most beautiful scenes. They swear there will never be a problem and within less than two months there was a derailment spilling tens of thousand of gallon of oil. Luckily they were at a spot far enough away they didn;t contaminate the Columbia, but it was close, the spot they soiled is fucked for a while. Sometimes I hope that Yellowstone just blows ans resets this miserable fucking race.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 23, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It's insane what the wealthy want to do. The talk down here is that they want to send oil by rail through the GD Columbia River. One of the world's most beautiful scenes. They swear there will never be a problem and within less than two months there was a derailment spilling tens of thousand of gallon of oil. Luckily they were at a spot far enough away they didn;t contaminate the Columbia, but it was close, the spot they soiled is fucked for a while. Sometimes I hope that Yellowstone just blows ans resets this miserable fucking race.


Hey buddy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2018)

yes?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Krokus already!
> 
> View attachment 4094866


Another week at the least and then about a pound.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, all right then 
*Study says drinking alcohol is key to living past 90*
http://www.startribune.com/study-says-drinking-alcohol-is-key-to-living-past-90/474927863/

​


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

Dunno, my grandma lived till 94, weighed as much as an ox but never drank.
Only ate healthy homemade food, then emptied the pot with a spoon.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Well, all right then
> *Study says drinking alcohol is key to living past 90*
> http://www.startribune.com/study-says-drinking-alcohol-is-key-to-living-past-90/474927863/
> 
> ​





ANC said:


> Dunno, my grandma lived till 94, weighed as much as an ox but never drank.
> Only ate healthy homemade food, then emptied the pot with a spoon.


Ok I got this, I'm drinking my alcohol with a spoon and upping my weight to oxen class.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

Some cactus around me looks like that. I'm so excited! That's cochineal a mealy bug that gives the prettiest red color. I have a bunch of Romney I've spun up for a sweater for my son and guess who is going out (very early before other humans are up) to brush the cactii, woot!


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

That cochineal gives me the creeps, I have a big cactus collection.


----------



## Karah (Feb 24, 2018)

I drank too much whiskey last night. Ate chicken, which I absolutely hate. Barfed up thee most spiciest puke I’ve ever had. My dude put me to bed. The last drink I remember making, there was half a fifth left. Woke up this morning, the fifth was gone, my dudes still passed out. I’m supposed to be traveling all over my state today, though I’m hungover as fuck and don’t feel like doing anything except smoking my harvest and drinking this cup of coffee with delicious strawberry cheesecake cream.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> I drank too much whiskey last night. Ate chicken, which I absolutely hate. Barfed up thee most spiciest puke I’ve ever had. My dude put me to bed. The last drink I remember making, there was half a fifth left. Woke up this morning, the fifth was gone, my dudes still passed out. I’m supposed to be traveling all over my state today, though I’m hungover as fuck and don’t feel like doing anything except smoking my harvest and drinking this cup of coffee with delicious strawberry cheesecake cream.


Bad memories. 

I don't miss liquor at all...


----------



## Karah (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bad memories.
> 
> I don't miss liquor at all...


I casually drink. It was a long ass work week and whiskey sounded so good. 

I like beer. Cheap beer. Pbr, Miller high life...all the shitty beer.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> I drank too much whiskey last night. Ate chicken, which I absolutely hate. Barfed up thee most spiciest puke I’ve ever had. My dude put me to bed. The last drink I remember making, there was half a fifth left. Woke up this morning, the fifth was gone, my dudes still passed out. I’m supposed to be traveling all over my state today, though I’m hungover as fuck and don’t feel like doing anything except smoking my harvest and drinking this cup of coffee with delicious strawberry cheesecake cream.


Eat a piece of pizza, drink a coca cola, some aspirin and a handful of B12, add pepto bismol if you're nauseous, as soon as you get into the OR go inhale 100% oxygen for about 10 minutes if you can get it out of some hungover asshole anesthesiologist's hands. Works every time.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

I fucking love oxygen.. doesn't help that even when I'm healthy I hold a 96 - 97%oxygen rate at best....My dad was in the 60% but he had a deformed heart.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I fucking love oxygen.. doesn't help that even when I'm healthy I hold a 96 - 97%oxygen rate at best....My dad was in the 60% but he had a deformed heart.


Oxygen is our friend and our enemy, interesting stuff.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

I wouldn't like to drown in the shit like that guy who got sucked into the MRI


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-43137005
Why do some Chinese funerals involve strippers?

One example

_Last year, a Taiwanese funeral featured 50 pole dancers gyrating on top of jeeps in the southern city of Chiayi._
_
The funeral was for a local politician, who according to his family, told them he wanted a colourful funeral "through a dream"._​


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-43137005
> Why do some Chinese funerals involve strippers?
> 
> One example
> ...


Don't all funerals involve strippers?
SH420


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Eat a piece of pizza, drink a coca cola, some aspirin and a handful of B12, add pepto bismol if you're nauseous, as soon as you get into the OR go inhale 100% oxygen for about 10 minutes if you can get it out of some hungover asshole anesthesiologist's hands. Works every time.


That reminds me I need to get those green tanks again. And pizza and Diet Coke.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't all funerals involve strippers?
> SH420


The only one getting stripped is the dead normally.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> That reminds me I need to get those green tanks again. And pizza and Diet Coke.


Step away from the Diet Coke, that shit will kill you. You just can't trust an organochlorine, then again I'm not a biochemist. I only took enough to be very afraid of certain structures.
@Singlemalt @cannabineer can reassure you, unlike me they aren't chemistry dilettantes


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Step away from the Diet Coke, that shit will kill you. You just can't trust an organochlorine, then again I'm not a biochemist. I only took enough to be very afraid of certain structures.


But it tastes good. Diet sodas in general?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> But it tastes good. Diet sodas in general?


Saccharin is ok but has other issues. The problem you have is that we are much like Pavlovian dogs. The taste of sweet causes us to release insulin. Insulin, without a substrate, creates an oxidative environment, builds resistance to insulin and stops free fatty acid release from our adipose tissue. That is a huge over simplification but it's a problem for humans. We were not meant to release much insulin or consume much sugar. It's to hot for our engine.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Saccharin is ok but has other issues. The problem you have is that we are much like Pavlovian dogs. The taste of sweet causes us to release insulin. Insulin, without a substrate, creates an oxidative environment, builds resistance to insulin and stops free fatty acid release from our adipose tissue. That is a huge over simplification but it's a problem for humans. We were not meant to release much insulin or consume much sugar. It's to hot for our engine.



So what you're saying is, smoke more weed? That's what I got out of it

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> So what you're saying is, smoke more weed? That's what I got out of it
> 
> SH420


Actually cannabis has been shown to help with insulin resistance! So that is exactly what I'm saying LOL


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm sacred to admit how much sugar I consume a day.... might be about a cup.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Step away from the Diet Coke, that shit will kill you. You just can't trust an organochlorine, then again I'm not a biochemist. I only took enough to be very afraid of certain structures.
> @Singlemalt @cannabineer can reassure you, unlike me they aren't chemistry dilettantes


and I'm pretty sure we can't trust the "G" when they tell us those chemical sweetner's are "safe".
Stevia is what I've been using


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

Fuck I'm smart! It's all about reading between the lines and then making up my own shit.

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> and I'm pretty sure we can't trust the "G" when they tell us those chemical sweetner's are "safe".
> Stevia is what I've been using


Try penis, all natural 
SH420


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 24, 2018)

Want to know what tastes God awful..
My o'lady brought it home last night after work.. I laught so damn hard , she's like what the fuck is so funny?.. I said shaking my head ,, nothing..


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Want to know what tastes God awful..View attachment 4095561
> My o'lady brought it home last night after work.. I laught so damn hard , she's like what the fuck is so funny?.. I said shaking my head ,, nothing..


Nah man gotta get that bota box.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 24, 2018)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Nah man gotta get that bota box.


I can't stand any box wine.. Sorry bro..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I can't stand any box wine.. Sorry bro..


Bota box is actually pretty good. 
Got some pinot grigio in my fridge now...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I can't stand any box wine.. Sorry bro..


Quite a few years ago a very opinionated lady came out to the lodge & brought a couple of cases of "her" wine with her & looked down her nose at those of us drinking anything but her brand (and we'll pretty much drink anything).
Boys will be boys & late one night of drinking we fished one of her empties out & refilled it with box wine.
Long story short she never knew the difference & flat out refused to believe we had done that and she couldn't tell.
Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Quite a few years ago a very opinionated lady came out to the lodge & brought a couple of cases of "her" wine with her & looked down her nose at those of us drinking anything but her brand (and we'll pretty much drink anything).
> Boys will be boys & late one night of drinking we fished one of her empties out & refilled it with box wine.
> Long story short she never knew the difference & flat out refused to believe we had done that and she couldn't tell.
> Lol


Franzia really is bad, but there are a few boxed wines that are consistently good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Franzia really is bad, but there are a few boxed wines that are consistently good.


It's a personal taste thing I think.
I like the Chardonnay mixed (!Gasp!) with Apothic Crush @ 50/50 chilled.

Rest easy though, I don't make anyone else drink it.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 24, 2018)

I like apothic stuff too and the 187 merlitor whatever number it is chilled too. Blashpemy I know


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Step away from the Diet Coke, that shit will kill you. You just can't trust an organochlorine, then again I'm not a biochemist. I only took enough to be very afraid of certain structures.
> @Singlemalt @cannabineer can reassure you, unlike me they aren't chemistry dilettantes


 Bing; I am deeply worried about chlorinated organics (like sucralose). Even as a chemist by trade ... I can't defend it point by point, but many of the toxic disasters of the last 60 years have involved chlorinated organics. So I'm gunshy of any in my food or drink. 

Not only that, but I recently learned that artificial sweeteners are just as bad as sugar in the quality that matters: induction of insulin secretion. Never mind immediate weight loss; long-term obesity due to insulin derangement is a for-shit trade. Just say no.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Bing; I am deeply worried about chlorinated organics (like sucralose). Even as a chemist by trade ... I can't defend it point by point, but many of the toxic disasters of the last 60 years have involved chlorinated organics. So I'm gunshy of any in my food or drink.
> 
> Not only that, but I recently learned that artificial sweeteners are just as bad as sugar in the quality that matters: induction of insulin secretion. Never mind immediate weight loss; long-term obesity due to insulin derangement is a for-shit trade. Just say no.


So switch to regular Coke?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Bing; I am deeply worried about chlorinated organics (like sucralose). Even as a chemist by trade ... I can't defend it point by point, but many of the toxic disasters of the last 60 years have involved chlorinated organics. So I'm gunshy of any in my food or drink.
> 
> Not only that, but I recently learned that artificial sweeteners are just as bad as sugar in the quality that matters: induction of insulin secretion. Never mind immediate weight loss; long-term obesity due to insulin derangement is a for-shit trade. Just say no.


Until there is evidence to the contrary, the only "artificial" sweentener I'd remotely consider is Stevia, which isn't artificial. That said, I actually don't like any fake sweeteners, I'm old and don't have that much longer so I'll risk sugar


----------



## ebgood (Feb 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Want to know what tastes God awful..View attachment 4095561
> My o'lady brought it home last night after work.. I laught so damn hard , she's like what the fuck is so funny?.. I said shaking my head ,, nothing..


feel ya. My wife likes jager


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Until there is evidence to the contrary, the only "artificial" sweentener I'd remotely consider is Stevia, which isn't artificial. That said, I actually don't like any fake sweeteners, I'm old and don't have that much longer so I'll risk sugar


Legends never die.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 24, 2018)

ebgood said:


> feel ya. My wife likes jager


Jagger's all I drink...nasty but I got used to it.


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Jagger's all I drink...nasty but I got used to it.


Jager? Vicks formula 44?
 vs

Same Same. I don't like either but someone will say both are good for me.

So I drink em.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Until there is evidence to the contrary, the only "artificial" sweentener I'd remotely consider is Stevia, which isn't artificial. That said, I actually don't like any fake sweeteners, I'm old and don't have that much longer so I'll risk sugar


Switching to Stevia wasn't that hard for me (about 10 years ago). I don't notice the aftertaste some remark on but the brand you use makes a diff IMO. As a matter of fact kicking the whole sugar (maybe 20 years ago), HFCS, etc was easier than I thought it would be. I used to drink 4-6 Diet Pepsi's a day. I still have maybe one a week but no pop other than that. And I'm OAF too


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

No, that shit tastes like eating out the devil's arse.


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, that shit tastes like eating out the devil's arse.


??? Stevia or Sugar ???
either way


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

I eat waaaaaaay too much sugar.
I love me some sweet coffee with lots of brown sugar.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2018)

Happy Sunday, my RIU brethren. I trust that you received an adequate dosage of jesus this morning, he's an essential part of a nutritious breakfast. I love hip-hop, especially the skill of known as freestyle. Freestyle incorporates two components - spitting pre-written rhymes over other beats, and a skill called Off the Top, which means you're making it up right on the spot akin to the improvisation of jazz. The only way I know of for the public to tell if rhymes are truly being improvised is for the MC to rhyme about what's happening around him at the moment, or for other people to throw them words/subjects that they instantly incorporate into their flow on the spot. I find this 'off the top' skill magical, it's like a super power. How their minds work this fast is a mystery to me. Here's a couple of great examples of this skill. Enjoy!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I eat waaaaaaay too much sugar.
> I love me some sweet coffee with lots of brown sugar.


I love brown sugar. 

The dark kind that clumps together into rocks! Not the kind that stays loose. Real brown sugar clumps together.

Like it should.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I love brown sugar.
> 
> The dark kind that clumps together into rocks! Not the kind that stays loose. Real brown sugar clumps together.
> 
> Like it should.


It's so much better for you on Oatmeal. lol My excuse.


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday, my RIU brethren. I trust that you received an adequate dosage of jesus this morning, he's and essential part of a nutritious breakfast. I love hip-hop, especially the skill of known as freestyle. Freestyle incorporates two components - spitting pre-written rhymes over other beats, and a skill called Off the Top, which means you're making it up right on the spot akin to the improvisation of jazz. The only way I know of for the public to tell if rhymes are truly being improvised is for the MC to rhyme about what's happening around him at the moment, or for other people to throw them words/subjects that they instantly incorporate into their flow on the spot. I find this 'off the top' skill magical, it's like a super power. How their minds work this fast is a mystery to me. Here's a couple of great examples of this skill. Enjoy!


I love ya man but you lost me at "- spitting"

Fuck you very much Respectfully Bruh!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday, my RIU brethren. I trust that you received an adequate dosage of jesus this morning, he's an essential part of a nutritious breakfast. I love hip-hop, especially the skill of known as freestyle. Freestyle incorporates two components - spitting pre-written rhymes over other beats, and a skill called Off the Top, which means you're making it up right on the spot akin to the improvisation of jazz. The only way I know of for the public to tell if rhymes are truly being improvised is for the MC to rhyme about what's happening around him at the moment, or for other people to throw them words/subjects that they instantly incorporate into their flow on the spot. I find this 'off the top' skill magical, it's like a super power. How their minds work this fast is a mystery to me. Here's a couple of great examples of this skill. Enjoy!



One of the OGs


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> So switch to regular Coke?


Mexican Coke, no high fructose corn syrup. Fucking delicious too, wish it came in regular 12oz bottle though, I always want one more sip.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> So switch to regular Coke?


Yes and drink it rarely.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Mexican Coke, no high fructose corn syrup. Fucking delicious too, wish it came in regular 12oz bottle though, I always want one more sip.


Yuck, back in the day I liked Coke. But they have changed the formula, even the cane sugar recipe is far to sweet.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Jagger's all I drink...nasty but I got used to it.





ANC said:


> No, that shit tastes like eating out the devil's arse.


It reminds me of black liquorice. Theres no gettin used to that shit. Id rather eat gym pussy


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yuck, back in the day I liked Coke. But they have changed the formula, even the cane sugar recipe is far to sweet.


Yeah. A bottle of Coke was our special Sunday treat with dinner back in the Sixties. I usually had mine done LONG before Marlon Perkins came on. But the Coke I remember was not syrupy. It was dominated by the spicy herbal notes that I remember with decreasing fidelity.

I do recall getting my nose tickled by the tiny droplets, since I always inhaled that first blast of aroma before taking a sip.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yuck, back in the day I liked Coke. But they have changed the formula, even the cane sugar recipe is far to sweet.


Like ANC I have a great affinity for sweets, it is by no means healthy.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> Jager? Vicks formula 44?
> View attachment 4095759 vsView attachment 4095760
> 
> Same Same. I don't like either but someone will say both are good for me.
> ...


The only good that ever came from jager was my son

Oh and a pretty awesome video.. almost forgot


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> Jager? Vicks formula 44?
> View attachment 4095759 vsView attachment 4095760
> 
> Same Same. I don't like either but someone will say both are good for me.
> ...


 Man, I remember the old Vicks Formula 44. One per cent chloroform and I could taste it. Yum.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah. A bottle of Coke was our special Sunday treat with dinner back in the Sixties. I usually had mine done LONG before Marlon Perkins came on. But the Coke I remember was not syrupy. It was dominated by the spicy herbal notes that I remember with decreasing fidelity.
> 
> I do recall getting my nose tickled by the tiny droplets, since I always inhaled that first blast of aroma before taking a sip.


Same here about the taste. I miss that, wonder why they changed it?



ebgood said:


> It reminds me of black liquorice. Theres no gettin used to that shit. Id rather eat gym pussy


Good morning eb. I went to like this and RIU said, 
 

LOL


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> ??? Stevia or Sugar ???
> either way
> View attachment 4095839


Those kicks are fly af


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same here about the taste. I miss that, wonder why they changed it?
> 
> 
> Good morning eb. I went to like this and RIU said,
> ...


Gm beautiful lady! Its ok..id question me too


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Gm beautiful lady! Its ok..id question me too


LOL you'll notice I went the extra step and hit like! They couldn't hold me back from liking you


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Man, I remember the old Vicks Formula 44. One per cent chloroform and I could taste it. Yum.


Ahhh yes. Back when medicine worked


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you'll notice I went the extra step and hit like! They couldn't hold me back from liking you


Aww im feelin the love. Now thats how ya start a sunday morning. Time to fire up!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Ahhh yes. Back when medicine worked


 It's not all bad. As far as "medicine with training wheels" goes, I'm pretty pleased with Alka-Seltzer Cold and Cough Formula. It's effective and formulated to a "T".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 25, 2018)

65° yay!

Washed truck in rain earlier, let the rain rinse all morning, wiping off now.

 
And there's a damn peanut shell under the hood. I'm extending my War on Groundhogs to extend over to chipmunks.

Fuck them both.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's not all bad. As far as "medicine with training wheels" goes, I'm pretty pleased with Alka-Seltzer Cold and Cough Formula. It's effective and formulated to a "T".


Yea mucinex is pretty good too but all the other cold/flu meds are pointless for me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 65° yay!
> 
> Washed truck in rain earlier, let the rain rinse all morning, wiping off now.
> 
> ...


Chipmunk under the hood? Are you sure? Maybe a mouse or rat, I think I see a mouse dropping in the pic but it's hard to tell. 
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Chipmunk under the hood? Are you sure? Maybe a mouse or rat, I think I see a mouse dropping in the pic but it's hard to tell.
> SH420


We should ask fdd if it was a rat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Legends never die.


LOL, esp in my own mind


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

I blame the sweet tooth on not having much of a sense of smell left.
I can taste salt and sweet just fine though So, I eat a lot of those. Just made a killer tomato and lamb knuckle stew.


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I blame the sweet tooth on not having much of a sense of smell left.
> I can taste salt and sweet just fine though So, I eat a lot of those. Just made a killer tomato and lamb knuckle stew.


Try the chocolte salty balls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> Try the chocolte salty balls.


hey, you posted the HNIC of the south park cafeteria.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2018)

No I'm not standing beside the river. This is my backyard.  
At least the dogs are having fun.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh the bedroom is locked up today. No dogs allowed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Bing; I am deeply worried about chlorinated organics (like sucralose). Even as a chemist by trade ... I can't defend it point by point, but many of the toxic disasters of the last 60 years have involved chlorinated organics. So I'm gunshy of any in my food or drink.
> 
> Not only that, but I recently learned that artificial sweeteners are just as bad as sugar in the quality that matters: induction of insulin secretion. Never mind immediate weight loss; long-term obesity due to insulin derangement is a for-shit trade. Just say no.


People really think artificial sweeteners won't give them diabetes because it doesn't have any sugar.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2018)

My girl said, I opened your pack of solo cups and actually used one as a cup


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> My girl said, I opened your pack of solo cups and actually used one as a cup


Did you tell her "ASS, GASS OR GRASS NO ONE RIDES FOR FREE"


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> Did you tell her "ASS, GASS OR GRASS NO ONE RIDES FOR FREE"


*gas


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> Did you tell her "ASS, GASS OR GRASS NO ONE RIDES FOR FREE"


We got a soon to be 7yr old, been together 9yrs. She does most of the telling..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2018)

ebgood said:


> It reminds me of black liquorice. Theres no gettin used to that shit. Id rather eat gym pussy


Gym pussy, I bet it's slimy. why you trying to make me hard, bro?


----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Gym pussy, I bet it's slimy. why you trying to make me hard, bro?


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2018)

Shouldn't you still be in bed?
Not even 07:00 am yet there.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol, we get up after 5 in the morning. I go to bed with the chickens though.

P.S. it is a figure of speech, I don't have any chickens.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, we get up after 5 in the morning. I go to bed with the chickens though.
> 
> P.S. it is a figure of speech, I don't have any chickens.


You hate chickens


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, we get up after 5 in the morning. I go to bed with the chickens though.
> 
> P.S. it is a figure of speech, I don't have any chickens.


Lol - And I was gonna ask what time chickens go to bed.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - And I was gonna ask what time chickens go to bed.


Chickens don't sleep. They wait


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

Well, I did have a rooster as a pet when I was a kiddie.
Bliep was the best rooster ever... He went to live on the farm.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> …He went to live on the farm.


Lol, does that mean the same thing in South Africa as it does in America?


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2018)

Normally it does I guess, But I went with the day we dropped him on the farm, what happened after that is anyone's guess.
There were lots of chickens running around... He was never supposed to be a rooster.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, I did have a rooster as a pet when I was a kiddie.
> Bliep was the best rooster ever... He went to live on the farm.


That's what my Grandma said when my chicken disappeared too.

"He went to live on the farm"


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Chickens don't sleep. They wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Love the capture of his radiant energy in the photo, cold, @420God have you ever seen that much snow?


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2018)

Unless your town has miles of open spaces where you can pile up the snow, it is game over.







The Blizzard of 1949


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Unless your town has miles of open spaces where you can pile up the snow, it is game over.


Trouble is, those miles of open space are usually piled full of snow.


----------



## 420God (Feb 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Love the capture of his radiant energy in the photo, cold, @420God have you ever seen that much snow?


It's usually too cold here to get that much. Most I've seen was winter of 96, almost 25ft total.


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2018)

It snows way on the top tip of the mountain here some winters normally only lasts a day or 3.
When I was a kid, it would rain for 6 weeks on end, then give you like 2 days break and start again, every fucking day in winter. We'd hang around the TV and watch Wimbledon or whatever you could kill time with.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and drink it rarely.


Psssh if by rarely you mean pounding a 2 liter during lunch then I’m ok with that


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 26, 2018)

Dang, must take a while in the makeup chair to make her look good






http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-heather-locklear-arrest-20180226-story.html


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2018)

Jesus give it a rest, she must be pushing 60 or something.
If I had that kind of money for that long I'd look like Burt Reynolds when he got old.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 26, 2018)

New USPS service. Don't know if I like it 

https://informeddelivery.usps.com/box/pages/intro/start.action

https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/02/usps-finally-starts-notifying-you-by-mail-if-someone-is-scanning-your-snail-mail-online/


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2018)

Just wanted to get a post in on page 420.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 26, 2018)

420


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey....4-20...Hitler's birthday.

I had a big spinning bud gif but RIU didn't allow it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2018)

Sunshine was here...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)

Last one


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 26, 2018)

My daughter was reading and read giraffe, I corrected, gazelle. She said, looks a lot like giraffe to me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Dang, must take a while in the makeup chair to make her look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Actress"? 
LOL


----------



## 420God (Feb 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Last one


Did I make it? Sites so glitchy I had to reload 3 times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Did I make it? Sites so glitchy I had to reload 3 times.


Think so lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)

Stress testing to roll over hehehe


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2018)

420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2018)

((Bow)) last post on 420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 26, 2018)

In on 420!

Or it was when I hit the reply button 6 hrs. ago. 

Very slow, weird alerts and I only see half of pics.

And I overheard the pilot saying something about engine problems. Nothing to worry about, take a nap.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> In on 420!
> 
> Or it was when I hit the reply button 6 hrs. ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 26, 2018)

LAST ONE!!! Aww, damn it...


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> ((Bow)) last post on 420


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> ((Bow)) last post on 420


I liked your post and it asked me if I was sure, lol. Upon further evaluation I came to the conclusion that I was indeed sure that I wanted to like your post.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I liked your post and it asked me if I was sure, lol. Upon further evaluation I came to the conclusion that I was indeed sure that I wanted to like your post.


That's important fucking shit..... I'm pleased with your choice after further evaluation.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's important fucking shit..... I'm pleased with your choice after further evaluation.


I'll be honest, when the like showed up on my desk for further review, I didn't know which way things were gunna go. I'm just happy we were able to get this one threw...


----------



## ebgood (Feb 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Dang, must take a while in the makeup chair to make her look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaamn heather. She lookin real fresno county. She mustv gotten hold of some of that fentanyl meth


----------



## ebgood (Feb 26, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I liked your post and it asked me if I was sure, lol. Upon further evaluation I came to the conclusion that I was indeed sure that I wanted to like your post.


This happened to me this weekend. They asked C2G if she was sure she wanted to like my post. Turns out, she was sure. Im still juiced about it


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Daaamn heather. She lookin real fresno county. She mustv gotten hold of some of that fentanyl meth


Lmao...


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2018)

Eating a hamburger is equal to taking an 80-minute shower in water required.
I love Bruce, a real gem of a man.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


If you put this in the flat earth thread retiredguerilla will have a stroke.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2018)

ebgood said:


> This happened to me this weekend. They asked C2G if she was sure she wanted to like my post. Turns out, she was sure. Im still juiced about it


She's a stand-up lady - so she made the right choice. : )


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Damn, that should have been for Tyler... 

last for 421! $hit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Daaamn heather. She lookin real fresno county. She mustv gotten hold of some of that fentanyl meth


Captain Kirk fucked Heather back in the 80s (TJ Hooker). 
She was smokin' hot. 

Whatever happened to Heather Thomas? She took over as poster hottie after the reign of Farrah Fawcett.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Captain Kirk fucked Heather back in the 80s (TJ Hooker).
> She was smokin' hot.
> 
> Whatever happened to Heather Thomas? She took over as poster hottie after the reign of Farrah Fawcett.


No way!
 
Farrah Fawcett was never replaced just like Muhammad Ali was never replaced.

You just can't replace that.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No way!
> View attachment 4097216
> Farrah Fawcett was never replaced just like Muhammad Ali was never replaced.
> 
> You just can't replace that.


^^^
I liked that poster hanging in my room. 
I could tell she was happy to see me every time I walked in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No way!
> View attachment 4097216
> Farrah Fawcett was never replaced just like Muhammad Ali was never replaced.


True, but gettin Fcked by them would be two very different experiences.

Humped VS Thumped!


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

Dunno hey, in that pic her mouth has the shape some people who grow up on the meth head side of the track has.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

There's a show on TV about catching bonefish. 

If I was a porn star, "Bonefish" would be my stage name.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah, I guess Bonespur has been taken.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

This is the website to add your phone number to the Do Not Call registry for what good it will do. It will also verify if you've added it before and date. I guess I already added mine in 2003 LOL
https://www.donotcall.gov/confirm/Conf.aspx


BarnBuster said:


> New USPS service. Don't know if I like it
> https://informeddelivery.usps.com/box/pages/intro/start.action
> https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/02/usps-finally-starts-notifying-you-by-mail-if-someone-is-scanning-your-snail-mail-online/


This is scary. Got my first notification today. Photo(s) of all your inbound mail/packages, Yikes.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> This is the website to add your phone number to the Do Not Call registry for what good it will do. It will also verify if you've added it before and date. I guess I already added mine in 2003 LOL
> https://www.donotcall.gov/confirm/Conf.aspx
> 
> This is scary. Got my first notification today. Photo(s) of all your inbound mail/packages, Yikes.


Thanks. Apparently I registered in 2014. I still get calls atleast 3x a week. 

The mail is scary. They got that option but won't give you an option to restrict all the fucking wasteful junk mail.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 28, 2018)

This game is old, but I still like it.

www.slither.io/


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. Apparently I registered in 2014. I still get calls atleast 3x a week.
> 
> The mail is scary. They got that option but won't give you an option to restrict all the fucking wasteful junk mail.


Duh, I was late to the party again. I even posted in this thread 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/creepy-or-cool-usps-informed-delivery.945122/


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Duh, I was late to the party again. I even posted in this thread
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/creepy-or-cool-usps-informed-delivery.945122/


Lol. Yeah we'll until they stop all these people trying to sell me insurance I fucking hate them.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 28, 2018)

What’s up muh fuckas? I’m back and I’m here to fuck shit up!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

Where da fuck you been? Both hands full you can't type?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Where da fuck you been? Both hands full you can't type?
> 
> View attachment 4098087


I got drunk and broke my phone like and idiot. I was trying to put it in my shirt pocket and totally missed. We have tile floor so it cracked all to hell. It worked for a bit and then I dropped it again. That’s when I was fucked. It got a phone from someone for the time being, but it was so old I couldn’t so shit with it. 

I had to wait for my upgrade eligibility which was about a week ago. I got a new iPhone 8 Plus. So now I’m back in action.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. Apparently I registered in 2014. I still get calls atleast 3x a week.
> 
> The mail is scary. They got that option but won't give you an option to restrict all the fucking wasteful junk mail.


3 a week?

I get that many a day sometimes. 

I don't have any college loans, credit card balances, I don't want your free trip to the Bahamas and I don't owe the IRS money so fuck you. 
Same shit every day, and on that list for ages.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got drunk and broke my phone like and idiot. I was trying to put it in my shirt pocket and totally missed. We have tile floor so it cracked all to hell. It worked for a bit and then I dropped it again. That’s when I was fucked. It got a phone from someone for the time being, but it was so old I couldn’t so shit with it.
> 
> I had to wait for my upgrade eligibility which was about a week ago. I got a new iPhone 8 Plus. So now I’m back in action.


welcome back


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2018)

gotta love ur southern neighbors...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got drunk and broke my phone like and idiot. I was trying to put it in my shirt pocket and totally missed. We have tile floor so it cracked all to hell. It worked for a bit and then I dropped it again. That’s when I was fucked. It got a phone from someone for the time being, but it was so old I couldn’t so shit with it.
> 
> I had to wait for my upgrade eligibility which was about a week ago. I got a new iPhone 8 Plus. So now I’m back in action.


Iphone8 plus! How you gonna fit the maximum amount of dicks in your mouth holding that big piece of shit! Just fucking with you Gare bear! Happy you here homeboy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4098097 gotta love ur southern neighbors...





neosapien said:


> Iphone8 plus! How you gonna fit the maximum amount of dicks in your mouth holding that big piece of shit! Just fucking with you Gare bear! Happy you here homeboy.


Don’t you worry brother, I’ll always have room in dis mouth...



For beer!


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s up muh fuckas? I’m back and I’m here to fuck shit up!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 28, 2018)

There was a rainbow coming out of my truck today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4098174
> There was a rainbow coming out of my truck today.


Check under the passenger seat for the proverbial pot of gold.
Dibbs on half if it's there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

Damn, I just realized the site we're on.
Ok, I'll settle for an oz of (Acapulco) gold.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s up muh fuckas? I’m back and I’m here to fuck shit up!


Wait, do I know you?


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got drunk and broke my phone like and idiot. I was trying to put it in my shirt pocket and totally missed. We have tile floor so it cracked all to hell. It worked for a bit and then I dropped it again. That’s when I was fucked. It got a phone from someone for the time being, but it was so old I couldn’t so shit with it.
> 
> I had to wait for my upgrade eligibility which was about a week ago. I got a new iPhone 8 Plus. So now I’m back in action.


That is why I don't buy a phone without buying a rubber case guard for it a the same time, Stopped counting how many times the rubber guard stopped my phone from being smashed on the ground.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> That is why I don't buy a phone without buying a rubber case guard for it a the same time, Stopped counting how many times the rubber guard stopped my phone from being smashed on the ground.


Otter box on my I phone.
The damn thing would have been destroyed within a week had I not got the thing.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2018)

As always, I recommend the Xiaomi line of phones for those who are value conscious.
Even the entry-level model packs 32gb of storage. These phones are slick and uses a very smoothed down version of the latest Android OS without bloatware. It also has a function called Mi Drop which allows you to transfer files between two xaiomis at breakneck speed. They also constantly update the OS, my last update was 2 days ago.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 28, 2018)

Fuck both of y’all. Ima mother fucking gangsta! I had a phone cover on my shits! But then I took it off my shits! Cuz I’m a thug!











Then I cried when my phone broke. Cuz even thugs cry


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

Lol.
Otterbox & done



Except for that junk get's under the cover ~ ~I try as I might I can't flick it off!


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

Had to google that... jesus, no wonder you took it off, waaay too thick.
I get cheapies off ebay. Free shipping normally.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 1, 2018)

Incipio has taken care of my phone pretty well

Glass screen guard helps too


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Otter box on my I phone.
> The damn thing would have been destroyed within a week had I not got the thing.


Pelican case on mine


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I'm shopping cars, it's like hell on earth. Where is @Indagrow when you really need him. It's been like 6 fucking years since that super bowl.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

Ninties Dodge/Crystler Neon. They are pretty tuff and a good ride.
Your fuel is so cheap, I'd just get the biggest BMW 5 series I could afford to fill the tank on.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Ninties Dodge/Crystler Neon. They are pretty tuff and a good ride.
> Your fuel is so cheap, I'd just get the biggest BMW 5 series I could afford to fill the tank on.


LOL I have the nineties and eighties models covered. I'm bargaining on a Honda Civic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm shopping cars, it's like hell on earth. Where is @Indagrow when you really need him. *It's been like 6 fucking years since that super bowl.*


It's refreshing to see someone keep their word, No?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2018)

And history will come to know him as we know him @Indagrow … an honorable man.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's refreshing to see someone keep their word, No?


It would be if it weren't so personally frustrating.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I have the nineties and eighties models covered. I'm bargaining on a Honda Civic.


Good cars, decent fuel use.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Good cars, decent fuel use.


Yes I really liked mine. Unfortunately a kid decided the left axle would look better coming directly out of the transmission so they rearranged it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I prefer the lower rpm power band.
 

320hp 360 lbs torque at a respectable 28 mpg


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

300hp is just the right amount of power to be serious fun. And then there are the gorgeous monoblock wheels.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes I really liked mine. Unfortunately a kid decided the left axle would look better coming directly out of the transmission so they rearranged it.


now that's and interesting mental image...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2018)

C2g , I have a couple of Toyota Corolla that have been very good to me. One is a 2006 and has never had any issues at all now with 150000 miles on it. And my 2016 is awesome as well. I highly recommend them. They are very reasonably priced new and get great gas mileage. I just make sure to get the oil changed and follow the proper maintenance plan with mileage and tuneups and I seriously have never had any malfunctions. Good luck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> 300hp is just the right amount of power to be serious fun. And then there are the gorgeous monoblock wheels.


Of course it’s a women being an idiot here ,right. I know many men that didnt know how to check the oil and destroyed their cars as well.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

It was a jab at 2curious, she has balls enough to deal with it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> C2g , I have a couple of Toyota Corolla that have been very good to me. One is a 2006 and has never had any issues at all now with 150000 miles on it. And my 2016 is awesome as well. I highly recommend them. They are very reasonably priced new and get great gas mileage. I just make sure to get the oil changed and follow the proper maintenance plan with mileage and tuneups and I seriously have never had any malfunctions. Good luck!


I've had a Toyota Long Bed and a Toyota Celica GTS I dearly loved! I'll take a look at their line up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> It was a jab at 2curious, she has balls enough to deal with it.


She actually found it pretty funny  It looks like she's watering with the expensive synthetic too LOL I wonder if it will sprout a baby engine for her


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2018)

So I had this patient today ,what a freak. 15 crosses sound his neck and a bundle of garlic in his walker. He is wearing a foot brace, says his arthoplasy is hurting, he says he’s got a screw loose down there. Lmao


----------



## dstroy (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> 300hp is just the right amount of power to be serious fun. And then there are the gorgeous monoblock wheels.


I like tiny hatchbacks with 90hp, a vw up! for example. Feel like you're going a million miles an hour around the track even though they're slow as hell. I had a honda fit before my subaru, super lol good time.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> and a Toyota Celica GTS


Now you like moved up way above most of the guys in ball size.
I've always salivated for Celicas, even the 70's models.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So I had this patient today ,what a freak. 15 crosses sound his neck and a bundle of garlic in his walker. He is wearing a foot brace, says his arthoplasy is hurting, he says he’s got a screw loose down there. Lmao


Down there ........ too LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2018)

Lol!! Dude, u should see some of the freaks I take care of. oMG!! Only in Eugene Oregon. Good luck with car shopping. I’m going to replace our 2006 Corolla with another Corolla!! Lol. The one good thing about buying in Oregon is no sales tax. Probably should get it before I move. I love the style of the new Corolla s . They are very sexy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So I had this patient today ,what a freak. 15 crosses sound his neck and a bundle of garlic in his walker. He is wearing a foot brace, says his arthoplasy is hurting, he says he’s got a screw loose down there. Lmao


Sonds like he has vampire infestation


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sonds like he has vampire infestation


yes . yes indeed. HE is Infested!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> 300hp is just the right amount of power to be serious fun. And then there are the gorgeous monoblock wheels.


That's just called rust prevention here in New England.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Now you like moved up way above most of the guys in ball size.
> I've always salivated for Celicas, even the 70's models.


Celica Supra twin tubo.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Now you like moved up way above most of the guys in ball size.
> I've always salivated for Celicas, even the 70's models.


My friend had a 1974 Celica that I loved. I had the 1984 Celica GTS and it screamed. One of the finest cars I've owned.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

Much jealousy.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2018)

So I had an Amazon order being delivered today. I logged into my account on Kindle and it showed me a map of where the driver was and how many deliveries he had before me. Kind of crazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So I had an Amazon order being delivered today. I logged into my account on Kindle and it showed me a map of where the driver was and how many deliveries he had before me. Kind of crazy.


So much for any privacy in the internet age


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2018)

Don't worry, the driver is using his Kindle to keep track of your movements so he doesn't miss you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So much for any privacy in the internet age


yep, big time, people thought the internet was gonna be so great for humanity, and now look, seems to become a big pain in the rump. 

Internet = privacy loss

wait till A I comes online, you think its bad now


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2018)

oh by the way


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> oh by the way
> View attachment 4098917


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ....snip.....
> 
> wait till A I comes online, you think its bad now


LOL you think it's not?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you think it's not?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4098943


sheesh u actually made me look that up....lol

actual point texas declaration of independence to be it's own nation, and it was alot bigger in its early years of nationhood...it incompassed oklahoma, eastern part of colorado, all the way to idaho....

alaska was bought from the russians


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you think it's not?


it's bad now, i agree.....the ball hasn't even dropped, untill AI is in included then it will really drop hard....

wait till it actually learns, which is what they are testing now


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2018)

Lol, actually calculus was never part of our school curriculum. We did algebra and trigonometry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, actually calculus was never part of our school curriculum. We did algebra and trigonometry.


it was ours down here in Texas, dunno bout now though


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4098962
> View attachment 4098964


Lol


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4098943


Totally unrelated but not.
Have you ever seen a 49 star flag? Wife was cleaning up mom's stuff and found some small 48 star hankerchief size flags and this box


The flag inside was 50 stars but but one of the stars looks different, its less ivory colered more white and has what looks like a faint squiggle on it. Looks like there was a sticker over the "49 stars".


These are the questions we wish we knew to ask when the ones thst could answer were alive.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Mar 3, 2018)

3oh3 (303) day, its okay area codes 970 and 720 welcome to celebrate too.

I love my purple state.

https://player.fm/series/nerfs-lol-at-505-130116/lol-unsung-heroes-of-colorado-blucifer

If you have never seen the statue by the airport, this will be slightly less funny. Also, some back story, the statue fell on the original artist killing them, artists friends finished it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone else been getting the Cloudfare error page on and off today?


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Anyone else been getting the Cloudfare error page on and off today?


Yeah like every time I refresh a page


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ran into my old buddy from work days at the steel mill for decades and burned one with him today. He drove by the other place while I was cleaning winter debris out the planter walls.

He had stage 4 colon cancer a few years ago but is cancer free today. And he looks half decent.

But he went right through hell for 2 years, has a colostomy bag and other surgery related problems.

He remains quite happy to be alive and still getting high!

Just a reminder, don't get old or sick. It definitely tends to suck.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)

Jesus... life's a bitch. I don't want to get any older. I know we have to pay the piper and meet the Reaper.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2018)

T city bitches.

That knock out went hard!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2018)

AND STILL!!!!!



Y’all can’t fuck with Cyborg!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 3, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> AND STILL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Y’all can’t fuck with Cyborg!


Do they check for dicks yet in the UFC? Clit dicks?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 4, 2018)

Steve French said:


> Do they check for dicks yet in the UFC? Clit dicks?


Nah. But I’m sure she used to have one. Even Dana White said she looks like Wanderlei Silva in a dress and heels. Lmao!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 4, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah. But I’m sure she used to have one. Even Dana White said she looks like Wanderlei Silva im a dress. Lmao!
> View attachment 4099800
> View attachment 4099801


Well, I need some alone time now.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 4, 2018)

Steve French said:


> Well, I need some alone time now.


Wanna hop on tc and slam a beer?


----------



## Steve French (Mar 4, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wanna hop on tc and slam a beer?


Yes. But the password changed on me.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 4, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah. But I’m sure she used to have one. Even Dana White said she looks like Wanderlei Silva in a dress and heels. Lmao!
> View attachment 4099800
> View attachment 4099801


Holy cocksmith, that's supposed to be a chick?


Gary Goodson said:


> Wanna hop on tc and slam a beer?


Who needs TC for a good excuse to slam a beer? And yeah password has changed on me over a few times... *slams beer* *crushes on head*
Pussy's


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2018)

@curious2garden as I sit here cleaning out my wife's whip I couldn't help but think of you and your quest for a new car. I've decided to tell you not to concern yourself with asking if the car was smoke free but if the fucking thing was child free. I swear there's things in here that defy the laws of physics and reason.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2018)

And more so… .It's 2018, can we stop putting carpet in cars?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 4, 2018)

So there was a local death a little while back, young girl, twenty something, looked like heroin OD.

Which is very sad and stupid, but not unusual.

Now the toxology report came back. Cocaine cut with fetanyl. What fucking moron would put fetanyl in with coke?

Sounds like murder or at least manslaughter to me. Idiots!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So there was a local death a little while back, young girl, twenty something, looked like heroin OD.
> 
> Which is very sad and stupid, but not unusual.
> 
> ...


Kill bag?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 4, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> AND STILL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Y’all can’t fuck with Cyborg!


That girl she tko'd yesterday was telling the media "cybor doest have knock out power." Lady must have been living under a rock.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden as I sit here cleaning out my wife's whip I couldn't help but think of you and your quest for a new car. I've decided to tell you not to concern yourself with asking if the car was smoke free but if the fucking thing was child free. I swear there's things in here that defy the laws of physics and reason.


LOL kids and vomit sigh..... In all the time I had kids at home I don't think I had 1 car that was not thrown up in! I even carried bags in the car. Nope they never used them, sigh.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2018)

Fav picture I took from the hike I did today


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So there was a local death a little while back, young girl, twenty something, looked like heroin OD.
> 
> Which is very sad and stupid, but not unusual.
> 
> ...


Dealers cut a bag or 2 with fentanyl specifically so that someone will O.D.
Sounds crazy but, when word gets out that someone O.D'ed on coke, demand goes up! 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2018)

This one I like the snow line on the log.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dealers cut a bag or 2 with fentanyl specifically so that someone will O.D.
> Sounds crazy but, when word gets out that someone O.D'ed on coke, demand goes up!
> 
> SH420


Yep, that's a kill bag.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, that's a kill bag.


What's the point, to increase sales?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the point, to increase sales?


Back in the 80's we called it a hot load. It was used in the community to get rid of problem people. What's the biggest tragedy is that here we are almost 40 years later and Narcan is not freely available OTC.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Back in the 80's we called it a hot load. It was used in the community to get rid of problem people. What's the biggest tragedy is that here we are almost 40 years later and Narcan is not freely available OTC.


I googled up on what shrxhy420 said and found that a couple bags in a large # are made and randomly distributed within that # to be sold. It implied that it is all random not specifically targeted to a particular client


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I googled up on what shrxhy420 said and found that a couple bags in a large # are made and randomly distributed within that # to be sold. It implied that it is all random not specifically targeted to a particular client


LOL mission creep. The tragedy is anyone using street drugs should have Narcan on hand. I guess public health is catching up!

https://vitals.lifehacker.com/narcan-is-now-available-over-the-counter-in-45-states-1819896107


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2018)

So you're saying people are buying coke and getting fentanyl too? sounds like a good deal.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL mission creep. The tragedy is anyone using street drugs should have Narcan on hand. I guess public health is catching up!
> 
> https://vitals.lifehacker.com/narcan-is-now-available-over-the-counter-in-45-states-1819896107


Having narcan available otc would be like giving all the user a free pass? To me, the biggest deturant would be death. User I know would carry it around with them if it were available, bring themselves back, just to get high again  not saying it wouldn’t be useful but seems to me most users would use it to push the limits, cuz what do they have to lose. I know this is “rational” thinking and users don’t think this way. Just my .02 I’m not against it, just seems like a tool to me.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Having narcan available otc would be like giving all the user a free pass? To me, the biggest deturant would be death. User I know would carry it around with them if it were available, bring themselves back, just to get high again  not saying it wouldn’t be useful but seems to me most users would use it to push the limits, cuz what do they have to lose. I know this is “rational” thinking and users don’t think this way. Just my .02 I’m not against it, just seems like a tool to me.


In epidemiology we discussed that. More than once I've said, "In a land with no consequences there is no learning." We discussed extending your argument. For example should youth be given birth control or does it encourage promiscuity with concomitant increase in STDs? Does a needle exchange program encourage IV drug abuse? Do seat belts and air bags encourage reckless driving?

We looked at what statistics were available. I don't remember the specifics but essentially countries that had trials of needle exchange showed a reduction in harm, similar with birth control and de-criminalization of drug abuse. On Methadone maintenance users were able to be more productive in their lives, some even returned to work.

I finally came to believe almost all drugs should be legally available without a visit to a doctor or other prescribing practitioner with the exception of certain drugs such as antibiotics, radionuclides, live biologicals etc...

I understand your opinion and appreciate the thought you put into it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I see all these mini pot plants branded, "Better living through chemistry, Monsanto."


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

Someday your weed will be grown like this.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden as I sit here cleaning out my wife's whip I couldn't help but think of you and your quest for a new car. I've decided to tell you not to concern yourself with asking if the car was smoke free but if the fucking thing was child free. I swear there's things in here that defy the laws of physics and reason.


I used to detail cars. One time I had to clean a car someone died in, and was in it for a couple days. That wasn't nearly as bad to clean as the soccer moms cars with 2+ kids I had to do almost daily. We had one woman that wouldn't clean shit, she'd just bring the car in every other week. Vomit, old food, spilt soda, trash, didn't matter, she left it for us. The last time she came was disgusting, looked like the kid rubbed dirty diaper all over the back seat. My boss told her we wouldn't touch it and not to come back.

The funnier thing I remember, a couple kids "decorated" the headliner of thier patents car with hard candies. They were sucking them, then sticking them on the headliner like tiles. The whole back seat area was done. They ended up stuck in the fabric once they dried. The parents actually didn't care until summer came and they started melting and dropping all over the rear seat and carpets.

There were cars so bad we would pull the seats, wrap plastic around the dashboard and then just pressure wash everything. 

I disliked kids more because of that job.



neosapien said:


> And more so… .It's 2018, can we stop putting carpet in cars?


There should be kids prep package from the factory. Floor liner to go over the factory carpet, headliner cover, seat covers, maybe door panel covers. Something like thin silicone. They could be injection molded to be a perfect fit. 

I've had cars and trucks without carpets, the road noise gets old, I don't recommend doing it, but if you have moderate mechanically skills, it's not that hard to pull a carpet. 4 seats, maybe the console, and usually the covers by the door sills, maybe a couple hours taking your time. Wash it, roll it up and put it aside till you go to trade/ sell the car. A coat of brush on bed liner and it'd be easy to clean with a sponge.


Or get some of this


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This one I like the snow line on the log.View attachment 4100227


I like the whale


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Having narcan available otc would be like giving all the user a free pass? To me, the biggest deturant would be death. User I know would carry it around with them if it were available, bring themselves back, just to get high again  not saying it wouldn’t be useful but seems to me most users would use it to push the limits, cuz what do they have to lose. I know this is “rational” thinking and users don’t think this way. Just my .02 I’m not against it, just seems like a tool to me.


I know a few POS junkies who joke about the fact they've been saved and dont worry about ODs because it's easily available. One has been revived a few times, twice in one weekend. I'm not sure how I feel about it, I want the help available, but people like that should probably be left to OD and die. It's not help but an enabler at that point. 

I'm really just sick of finding needles everywhere I go. Even the nicer, richer neighborhoods have needles just laying around in public, the shit is everywhere. People freak out about someone smoking a joint in public, but needles all over the streets and parking lots.....meh, that's too bad.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> but people like that should probably be left to OD and die


They are sick. jeez


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 5, 2018)

Missed you fuckers! and I mean it from the bottom of my penis 

I've got a lot of reading to catch up on if anyone wants to give me some of the standout occurances that I'm sure have been deleted knowing how you all are haha


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Missed you fuckers! and I mean it from the bottom of my penis
> 
> I've got a lot of reading to catch up on if anyone wants to give me some of the standout occurances that I'm sure have been deleted knowing how you all are haha


Welcome back!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Missed you fuckers! and I mean it from the bottom of my penis
> 
> I've got a lot of reading to catch up on if anyone wants to give me some of the standout occurances that I'm sure have been deleted knowing how you all are haha


LOL; great entrance. WB


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

So my new brake booster is supposed to be here by 2:30. The reman master is just fine (it is easily accessible), but the reman brake booster was bad. Of course it's located where I have to slither 1/2 into the engine to reach. It's f'n cold and the wind is blowing so the metal will be like ice.

I could honorably avoid it by transferring my plates to my new car but that means AAA or DMV neither of which are attractive alternatives and I don't want to drive my new car because it had the shiny new car magnet installed so EVERYONE parks right on top of me even when I park in the south forty.

Of course it could also be air in the ABS system as well as a bad brake booster. I am putting that task off and changing the brake booster again because rattling air out of an ABS system without a computer requires finding a gravel road (we have a huge dry lake bed) and trying to lock up a non braking car at 25-35. Something I would have relished in my youth but meh not so much now.

Now I must get back to googling about drunken monkeys and mean animals...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Having narcan available otc would be like giving all the user a free pass? *To me, the biggest deturant would be death. User I know would carry it around with them if it were available, bring themselves back,* just to get high again  not saying it wouldn’t be useful but seems to me most users would use it to push the limits, cuz what do they have to lose. I know this is “rational” thinking and users don’t think this way. Just my .02 I’m not against it, just seems like a tool to me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Missed you fuckers! and I mean it from the bottom of my penis
> 
> I've got a lot of reading to catch up on if anyone wants to give me some of the standout occurances that I'm sure have been deleted knowing how you all are haha


When did you leave?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I accept your bet. One month gone





Indagrow said:


> @UncleBuck see ya in a month


Huh, an honorable man that keeps his word.
+ Rep


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Huh, an honorable man that keeps his word.
> + Rep


Kinda cool how that works.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

i just took a shit that nearly ripped my asshole in half. why does my body not know the maximum width of shits it can produce


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i just took a shit that nearly ripped my asshole in half. why does my body not know the maximum width of shits it can produce


My 5 year old makes bigger turds than me.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I finally came to believe almost all drugs should be legally available without a visit to a doctor or other prescribing practitioner with the exception of certain drugs such as antibiotics, radionuclides, live biologicals etc...


This would encourage targeted, necessary drug development, and responsible deployment of medications, however our burocratic system would fail to allow it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

Paging the cleaning crew, spam overflow in aisle 7.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (Mar 6, 2018)

Gm yall. Hope every1 has a good day


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4101086 View attachment 4101087
> 
> Paging the cleaning crew, spam overflow in aisle 7.


Luckily I slept right through it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Gm yall. Hope every1 has a good day


G/M EB, it's really cool to see you hanging around again.
The place wasn't the same without you my friend.
+


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Luckily I slept right through it


Yeah, it looked like sf had a little too much fun last night & puked in a couple of corners of the forum.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, it looked like sf had a little too much fun last night & puked in a couple of corners of the forum.


I would have guessed Jesse. Better spelling.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I would have guessed Jesse. Better spelling.


Look, even an instruction manual.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, this is a thing people are actually supporting.

*Stop the killing of alligators for Gatorade*
*15* SUPPORTERS
*1,000* GOAL
billions of alligators are murdered every week just so athletes will have a tasty beverage after their so called “workout” or pointless game. we need to put an end to this or we will never see another alligator again.

https://www.thepetitionsite.com/367/113/383/stop-the-killing-of-alligators-for-gatorade/


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, this is a thing people are actually supporting.
> 
> *Stop the killing of alligators for Gatorade*
> *15* SUPPORTERS
> ...


Wonder about the intersection of the set that includes flat earthers with these guys.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

The Big Lebowski came out 20 years ago today. Do you feel old yet?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The Big Lebowski came out 20 years ago today. Do you feel old yet?


Yes, actually I do..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The Big Lebowski came out 20 years ago today. Do you feel old yet?


I felt old when it came out, 25 years after The Godfather.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I felt old when it came out, 25 years after The Godfather.


Fwiw you look real good for your age. Probably all that cardio shoveling you do.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The Big Lebowski came out 20 years ago today. Do you feel old yet?


20 years older, yes, but I can still teach strangers.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2018)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## ebgood (Mar 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> G/M EB, it's really cool to see you hanging around again.
> The place wasn't the same without you my friend.
> +


Right on GDub its good to have a sec to pop in here n there again. I forgot this baby stuff is time consuming


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wonder about the intersection of the *sect* that includes flat earthers with these guys.


~Ever so slightly massaged~


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^
So I'm told the weather in California is pretty nice, but nobody goes there because it's too close to West Virginia.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2018)

. Apparently collection agency's can take all your money without warning.. I would of thought a bank account lean or something on those lines if you failed to pay .. but I guess uncle sam can take all of your taxes and give them to collection agency's..


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

I couldn't remember how much cigarettes cost when I started smoking as compared to now, so I googled "camel prices in 2000". Apparently a lot of people sell real camels on the internet.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

And they cost…

One camel costs 36 goats or sheep. One camel costs three donkeys or 12 cows.” he answers. Later I find out a camel costs 60 000 Kenyan shillings, around US$ 700/R 6 700.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I couldn't remember how much cigarettes cost when I started smoking as compared to now, so I googled "camel prices in 2000". Apparently a lot of people sell real camels on the internet.


Huh, I quit in 2000.
Smoking ciggs not playing with the 4 legged kind.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Huh, I quit in 2000.
> Smoking ciggs not playing with the 4 legged kind.


What a weird crossroads to share in our respective lives. You get done killing yourself just as I begin killing myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4101282
> ^^^^^^^^^
> So I'm told the weather in California is pretty nice, but nobody goes there because it's too close to West Virginia.


Monroeville 1988 ... place that sold a cheeseburger, fries and half a pitcher of Stroh's for like $3:something


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Monroeville 1988 ... place that sold a cheeseburger, fries and half a pitcher of Stroh's for like $3:something


Strohs!!! Fire brewed beer, I loved that when I was in Minnesota in the early '80's, which we could only get in Wisconsin lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Strohs!!! Fire brewed beer, I loved that when I was in Minnesota in the early '80's, which we could only get in Wisconsin lol


In Pittsburgh the beer all came through State stores; I remember buying the cases of 16 ouncers in the recyclable bottle. I loved how beat up some of the bottles were.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> In Pittsburgh the beer all came through State stores; I remember buying the cases of 16 ouncers in the recyclable bottle. I loved how beat up some of the bottles were.


I was working at the UM twin cities, had a grad student that lived in WS ( a 30 min drive) and once a week on Friday she'd come to work with 2 -4 cases of Stroh's we had comissioned lol


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2018)

So I was just standing out on the porch pissing into the driveway, when a car goes by waving like a mofo. And I let go of my unit with one hand to wave back and damn near lost control, just then and there i realize that you could put eye out with a loaded..... well anyway I learned to keep two hands on this thing and not to be too neighborly.

Just a random thought for today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Monroeville 1988 ... place that sold a cheeseburger, fries and half a pitcher of Stroh's for like $3:something


This was the happening place in Monroeville for decades, gone now.

Mafia owned and operated, you'd be amazed at the legendary big name acts that played there, not to mention the guests.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

My first packet was one Rand 64 cents. About a 20th of what it costs now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I was working at the UM twin cities, had a grad student that lived in WS ( a 30 min drive) and once a week on Friday she'd come to work with 2 -4 cases of Stroh's we had comissioned lol


Way back when, you could never get Coor's in my neck of the woods. Guys would take that out of the fridge over the Green Bottles.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Way back when, you could never get Coor's in my neck of the woods. Guys would take that out of the fridge over the Green Bottles.


Yeah, I remember cross country truck drivers who used to bring cases of Coors to town in the yellow cans once in a while. Couldn't buy it here.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

Free Internet porn is the great equalizer, providing even the shyest of horny browsers with easy access to classics like “SLURPING ALL THE NUT OUT.” Unfortunately, it appears the state of Rhode Island thinks your porn is too free, so legislators have introduced a bill that would require residents to pay $20 to access porn sites. RHODE ISLAND IS NO FUN.

According to NY Mag, Rhode Island state senators Frank Ciccone and Hanna Gallo just introduced a law that would require ISPs operating in the state to block sites that feature “sexual content” or are deemed “offensive.” The bill is allegedly an attempt to prevent people under the age of 18 from accessing adult content, but for those of age who’d like to enjoy all the sexual content the Internet has to offer, if the bill become law, they’d have to request (in writing!) that the digital block be lifted; prove via identification that they were over the age of 18; and fork over a onetime fee of $20 to the state.

Prospective porn watchers would also be subject to a written warning enumerating the dangers of making adult content accessible to teens (eh) and children (valid).

It’s not exactly clear what exactly constitutes “sexual content,” or if my repeated efforts to Google “young Harrison Ford” would trigger the block, and that vagueness would make the bill pretty difficult to enforce should it become law, since it’s not unheard of for the powers-that-be to unreasonably deem art and other cultural touchstones smut. Unfortunately, last year’s repeal of net neutrality could make it legal for ISPs to block websites and price-gouge in the future. So while Rhode Island’s bill might not make it this time around, we could see more of this kind of thing in the future.

https://jezebel.com/rhode-island-wants-to-charge-you-20-to-watch-free-inte-1823570357


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 7, 2018)

Why do people buy trucks, then cry and bitch about using it as a truck? One of the truck forums I'm on, the bigger issue I see new truck owners talking about is how to not scratch the paint in the bed of the truck when hauling something. IT'S A FUCKING TRUCK, stop being such a bitch or don't buy a $50K truck if your going to cry when you need to use it like a truck. These are the fucking morons thay have made it so there's no more real trucks, just over optioned, over priced, useless status symbols.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2018)

I sure wish my Dodge 1ton had a heated Steering wheel.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I sure wish my Dodge 1ton had a heated Steering wheel.


Dash vents in my Ford fixes that issue (cold hands) but I'd really like heated seats for those "Cold Ass" mornings.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, just found out that pretty much the last dude I came up with that was still doing dope lost his battle.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well, just found out that pretty much the last dude I came up with that was still doing dope lost his battle.


I am sorry


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 7, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I sure wish my Dodge 1ton had a heated Steering wheel.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dash vents in my Ford fixes that issue (cold hands) but I'd really like heated seats for those "Cold Ass" mornings.


I hear that, I have no issues with interior amenities. I had a '06 Caddy DTS with heated wheel and heated/ cooled seats for a couple years and it spoiled me. I'll be adding aftermarket seat heaters to my car before next winter, hopefully, and I'm looking for some late model heated seats for my old Ford pu. One thing I'll do is wire in a ambient temperature switch so they can't be accidentally turned on in the summer. .. talk about swamp ass.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I hear that, I have no issues with interior amenities. I had a '06 Caddy DTS with heated wheel and heated/ cooled seats for a couple years and it spoiled me. I'll be adding aftermarket seat heaters to my car before next winter, hopefully, and I'm looking for some late model heated seats for my old Ford pu. One thing I'll do is wire in a ambient temperature switch so they can't be accidentally turned on in the summer. .. talk about swamp ass.


The heated seats in the Civic go up to my shoulders, pretty nice. They put the switches on them up so you can't accidentally drop something on them, or have a dog stand on them. I'm pleased although leery of all the new electronics. Although I absolutely LOVE the side and back up camera.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well, just found out that pretty much the last dude I came up with that was still doing dope lost his battle.


Sucks dude I'm sorry


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well, just found out that pretty much the last dude I came up with that was still doing dope lost his battle.


There are damn few ways out of that lifestyle.
That seems to be one of the more common.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There are damn few ways out of that lifestyle.
> That seems to be one of the more common.


That's one of the things that is so angering. If opiates were legally accessible in marked strengths and purchased with Narcan a lot of these people could lead normal lives. Slavery via the prison industry levering a public health issue is ugly and I believe beneath most caring societies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

This - - > prison industry
Says it all.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's one of the things that is so angering. If opiates were legally accessible in marked strengths and purchased with Narcan a lot of these people could lead normal lives. Slavery via the prison industry levering a public health issue is ugly and I believe beneath most caring societies.


That's what it is. He was alone in his room hiding like a common criminal. Took too much. His dad found him the next morning.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's what it is. He was alone in his room hiding like a common criminal. Took too much. His dad found him the next morning.


Damn man, so sorry to hear that. I can totally relate. My son has struggled with this addiction for the last few years. His mom was hospitalized with blood poisoning from dirty needles, she still uses and her husband OD, she found him. Seems like there is no fear of death..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's what it is. He was alone in his room hiding like a common criminal. Took too much. His dad found him the next morning.


Precisely and addiction is a mental health issue, we do not understand the biochemical mechanism. We will one day and when that day comes it will leave a lasting commentary on our generations inhumanity to our fellow man, all in the service of money.


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2018)

@sunni any chance you could change my title from Well-Known Member to Bulbous Member? I'd even settle for Flaccid Member.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

Shiny new Ohaus.

The backbone of the industry since I was in high school where I first saw one. Capacity: About a pound.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4102385
> Shiny new Ohaus.
> 
> The backbone of the industry since I was in high school where I first saw one. Capacity: About a pound.


Are triple beams still around $100? 
I bought one back in the 90s and still use it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

I shouldn't have to say this, but don't eat slugs.

*Australian Teen Left Disabled For Life After Swallowing Slug As Dare *
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/australian-teen-left-disabled-for-life-after-swallowing-slug-as-dare/ar-BBK0oxh?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=ACERDHP17


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

47 years ago tonight @ 10 PM EST

 
https://www.newsday.com/sports/boxing/muhammad-ali-vs-joe-frazier-1-fight-of-the-century-on-march-8-1971-1.11873346

 
http://www.pophistorydig.com/topics/muhammad-ali-joe-frazier/

 

 

Probably the single biggest sporting event of my life, against the back drop of the Vietnam war as public opinion started to turn hard against it.

Everybody was aware of this event. Every celebrity was at Madison Square Garden that night. Frank Sinatra was a ringside photographer for Life Magazine.

Everybody had an opinion on who should win, largely based on their political view of the war. 

Leading up to the fight, both fighters were on Johnny Carson, Ed Sullivan, numerous commercials, a one hour prime time pre fight special, and the fight was covered world wide by every media outlet.

It wasn't allowed on home TV for decades. You had to pay to see highlights at the movies. (seriously)

It was fucking Huge. And the wrong guy won. But he got beat up pretty bad in the 2nd rematch in Manilla.
 
Both those guys left massive pieces of themselves in the ring, in all 3 fights.

And there will never be a fight between 2 undefeated, undisputed heavyweight champions again.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 8, 2018)

If you dig it they will come...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If you dig it they will come...View attachment 4102599


And if you accidentally ding one with a shovel "They will fry".


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dash vents in my Ford fixes that issue (cold hands) but I'd really like heated seats for those "Cold Ass" mornings.


Dont do it bruh! I know you were in the military and can sleep anywhere. Those fuckers will have you asleep before you get to the end of the street. Buddy had some heated seats in his caddy I was out before we could make it to the liqour store.. On the plus side it relaxes the sphincter so you will stay regular!


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And if you accidentally ding one with a shovel "They will fry".


Ohhhhhhhhhh! you said fried chicken That is raciest.... 





















too soon?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh! you said fried chicken That is raciest.... too soon?


I don't think it's ever too soon for fried chicken.
I've eaten it for breakfast wayyy more than once.
I put a mean scald on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't think it's ever too soon for fried chicken.
> I've eaten it for breakfast wayyy more than once.
> I put a mean scald on it.
> 
> View attachment 4102647


I just finished up a left over breast and a glass of Sauv  dinner of champions!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just finished up a left over breast and a glass of Sauv  dinner of champions!


Any meal with the word "Breast" in it has to be delicious.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Any meal with the word "Breast" in it has to be delicious.


LOL remember to eat your monolaurins


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Dont do it bruh! I know you were in the military and can sleep anywhere. Those fuckers will have you asleep before you get to the end of the street. Buddy had some heated seats in his caddy I was out before we could make it to the liqour store.. On the plus side it relaxes the sphincter so you will stay regular!


What is it about the military? First thing hub did (22 years USAF ret) in my new car was find and turn on the seat heater? Do you guys have a cold ass phobia?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL remember to eat your monolaurins


Dog-goneit girl, quit making me google words.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dog-goneit girl, quit making me google words.


When I saw the alert I bet it was for my cold ass phobic comment!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> When I saw the alert I bet it was for my cold ass phobic comment!


Lol
I'll have to up my "cold ass" game.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What is it about the military? First thing hub did (22 years USAF ret) in my new car was find and turn on the seat heater? Do you guys have a cold ass phobia?







sums it up nicely


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> sums it up nicely


Vietnam - Desert Storm
USAF

I'm good with the seat heater thang


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't regret a second of my service.
I'd do it again in a flash given the chance.

Just the relief in the faces of some - especially children.
Yep, all they gotta do is call me.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2018)

Morning TNT, so the radio station does a segment called, floridiots ( Florida idiots) well this morning was about a guy stuck in traffic due to an accident. Rescue and law enforcement on scene ,this guy starts honking his horn like he is the only one stuck in traffic, cops go to his car to see what his problem is. What do you think they smelled? Yep our favorite flower. Dude had, 5 jars of mj, 100g of coke, 10k in cash and several guns.. all I could think is dude has a 30min or it’s free delivery guarantee..


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess a couple of the families from my daughter's dance academy are like going to a Great Wolf Lodge thingy today. So I guess like we are going to a Great Wolf Lodge thingy today.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I guess a couple of the families from my daughter's dance academy are like going to a Great Wolf Lodge thingy today. So I guess like we are going to a Great Wolf Lodge thingy today.


sounds like a MILF opportunity to me


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> sounds like a MILF opportunity to me


Milfs in swimsuits.


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2018)

So this Great Wolf Lodge indoor water park thingy place is pretty cool and all. Except for my occupational handicap of being able to smell nothing but the god awful stench of super high chloramines. I had to go back to our room it was bothering me so much.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So this Great Wolf Lodge indoor water park thingy place is pretty cool and all. Except for my occupational handicap of being able to smell nothing but the god awful stench of super high chloramines. I had to go back to our room it was bothering me so much.


Wear your wife's underwear as a mask

You can go out there or just stay in the room..but do it either way


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2018)

You need to get out there and check out that fine MILF ass (and pics) ..jus' sayin'


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2018)

A pic from 2009.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2018)

As I lay in bed happy to begin my slumber after a long day of water sporting and mind undressing, one can not help but think… what the fuck happened to the ceiling in here?


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)

I bet there is money behind that piece.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> As I lay in bed happy to begin my slumber after a long day of water sporting and mind undressing, one can not help but think… what the fuck happened to the ceiling in here?
> 
> View attachment 4103185


Water leak next floor up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2018)

Yep, just went through that with our Mother in Law Apt.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> As I lay in bed happy to begin my slumber after a long day of water sporting and mind undressing, one can not help but think… what the fuck happened to the ceiling in here?
> 
> View attachment 4103185


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> As I lay in bed happy to begin my slumber after a long day of water sporting and mind undressing, one can not help but think… what the fuck happened to the ceiling in here?
> 
> View attachment 4103185


Portable meff lab


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2018)

For the last 30 years when someone asked about a good mechanic I would always tell
them go see JR he will fix it and it will stay fixed and if it don't need fixin he don't fix it.

Tomorrow if someone ask that same question I'll tell them don't take it to JR's 
that bitch will rip you off.

Took my jeep in because of what I think is fuel line problems. Maybe a filter, maybe the fuel pump,
hell may be a few other things too. 

He calls me to say I need a new battery. It does not start like it should and the battery mount is busted. Says the battery only puts out 7 volts when it's trying to start. Funny thing is it's always started fine for me and that's not even why I took the jeep in. Says he wants $425 to fix the mount and a new battery. Says he wants to do that BEFORE trying to troubleshoot the fuel issue.

I told them I'm not gonna put that much into it at this time and I would pick it up by Sunday night.
MFr said that'll be 93.00 for troubleshooting the battery and mount. 1.25 hrs labor rate. And the 
bitch has not fixed a thing. I'm not a mechanic but I bet it don't take 1.25 hours to see a broke mount and put a meter to the fucking battery.

I still have confidence in JR's personal ability to fix autos, it's the new staff he has hired 
that is fucking the customers and he is backing them. So F JR's.

I'll fix the mount, if it's even needed and I can replace the battery if that's even a problem
but I'll still need a mechanic to help with the real problem. With my mechanic knowledge
I would end up replacing the entire engine 1 part at a time and still not get it fixed.

Fuck JR and his new staff and front office secretary/wife. The secretary/wife is also
a new addition. She only showed up in the last year.

Crooked mechanics and bitches too. Greedy asshole cocksuckers, the lot of them.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

lokie said:


> For the last 30 years when someone asked about a good mechanic I would always tell
> them go see JR he will fix it and it will stay fixed and if it don't need fixin he don't fix it.
> 
> Tomorrow if someone ask that same question I'll tell them don't take it to JR's
> ...


Have you tried sucking his dick for discounts?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

Not the cutest dog in the world, close 


Chunky Stool said:


> A pic from 2009.


But


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Not the cutest dog in the world, close
> 
> 
> But
> View attachment 4103212


Those are the best ones.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2018)

I added another old blue jar to my collection yesterday.
   
I bought it empty for a $1. No chips at all that I could feel. Dropped a couple buds in so it smells right.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2018)

I wasn't expecting this in a San Pablo tire shop.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4103328
> 
> I wasn't expecting this in a San Pablo tire shop.


Isn’t that where the RIU BBQ is held?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Isn’t that where the RIU BBQ is held?


It sure is. The smell of Rubber everywhere, I see that and look forward to the smells of the next one.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It sure is. The smell of Rubber everywhere, I see that and look forward to the smells of the next one.


I would love to come to one, long way from Florida though..


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I would love to come to one, long way from Florida though..


If you book now Southwest will dam near pay you to fly.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It sure is. The smell of Rubber everywhere, I see that and look forward to the smells of the next one.


Smells?

This reminds me of a chain sub shop.
Jimmy John's. 
 

Every time I pass by I think about going in
and farting at the front of the line. Then remind everyone there is no extra charge.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> As I lay in bed happy to begin my slumber after a long day of water sporting and mind undressing, one can not help but think… what the fuck happened to the ceiling in here?
> 
> View attachment 4103185


I don't know but the last time I noticed something like that, it wound up costing $100,000 and a year of my time.

I just couldn't stop.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Water leak next floor up


That was my first thought until I realized we were on the top 4 floor. My brain is telliNg me that's where the AC unit fell through the roof and murdered a couple from Indiana.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That was my first thought until I realized we were on the top 4 floor. My brain is telliNg me that's where the AC unit fell through the roof and murdered a couple from Indiana.


Don't forget all those fire sprinkler lines; although your AC thoughts are a more compelling and romantic story


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't forget all those fire sprinkler lines; although your AC thoughts are a more compelling and romantic story


I am a romantic at heart. Or a psychotic. I always get those 2 confused .


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2018)

If you rolled over and rubbed one out, it would be the second option.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2018)

I have so much work around the house and all I want to do is build a blanket fort


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I am a romantic at heart. Or a psychotic. I always get those 2 confused .


They are synonymous.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I have so much work around the house and all I want to do is build a blanket fort


On the west coast our clever latin immigrants have taught us to build cardboard box forts, less work, better structural integrity, freakin' genius.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That was my first thought until I realized we were on the top 4 floor. My brain is telliNg me that's where the AC unit fell through the roof and murdered a couple from Indiana.


I did Google: incidents at Great Wolf Lodge ; yikes! sounds like you were safer in China


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> On the west coast our clever latin immigrants have taught us to build cardboard box forts, less work, better structural integrity, freakin' genius.


Not nearly as good for ghost stories


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2018)

If you're in the market to buy, well, anything, the "G" might have it. Since they don't throw anything out, you may be able to pick up what you want dirt cheap at auction. Realistically you have to be close to the auction site so you can inspect and have to pack, load, remove within a timeline. You have to register on the site and for notifications of auctions.

https://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/aucitsrh/?sl=71QSCI18651037


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2018)

I found out in a DNA genetics test that I'm European (check) Italian (check) and Greek and West Asian?

Never knew about the Greek or West Asian. Must have been a long time ago. And I'm not eating stuffed grape leaves.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 10, 2018)

I was just reading about people bitching about speeding in thier neighborhood and kids almost getting hit while they played in the street, so they want the town to put in speed bumps. This makes me wonder, even of speeding is illegal, if you allow your kids to play in the street, is someone speeding down your road really to blame when you're kids almost gets hit? We didn't live on a busy road and my parents still drilled in the fact that you don't play in the road. Know what happened that time I did play in the road, i got hit. No lie, i flew like Superman for 20ft and landed on my face, knocked out cold, chipped teeth, fractured wrist, my left leg was black and yellow for a week. Totally my fault, shouldn't have been in the road.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was just reading about people bitching about speeding in thier neighborhood and kids almost getting hit while they played in the street, so they want the town to put in speed bumps. This makes me wonder, even of speeding is illegal, if you allow your kids to play in the street, is someone speeding down your road really to blame when you're kids almost gets hit? We didn't live on a busy road and my parents still drilled in the fact that you don't play in the road. Know what happened that time I did play in the road, i got hit. No lie, i flew like Superman for 20ft and landed on my face, knocked out cold, chipped teeth, fractured wrist, my left leg was black and yellow for a week. Totally my fault, shouldn't have been in the road.


I was chasing my buddy around when we were younger. Chased him right into a car, lmfao... he got clipped by the front/side of it and flew.. his shoes ended up in the neighbors yard.. lmao... it was so fucking funny... he was ok, broke a leg I think... it wouldn't have been funny if he got seriously hurt, but he didn't so it was hilarious.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was just reading about people bitching about speeding in thier neighborhood and kids almost getting hit while they played in the street, so they want the town to put in speed bumps. This makes me wonder, even of speeding is illegal, if you allow your kids to play in the street, is someone speeding down your road really to blame when you're kids almost gets hit? We didn't live on a busy road and my parents still drilled in the fact that you don't play in the road. Know what happened that time I did play in the road, i got hit. No lie, i flew like Superman for 20ft and landed on my face, knocked out cold, chipped teeth, fractured wrist, my left leg was black and yellow for a week. Totally my fault, shouldn't have been in the road.


We get stupid fucks like this on a daily basis.






Not a parent in sight.

I don't know which pisses me off more, the kids for playing in the street holding up traffic or the parents that obviously don't give a damn. Fuck heads all of them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm filing an insurance claim for that lost hour last night.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> We get stupid fucks like this on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be worse. The family down the street has like 10 kids and they have 3 ATV's they speed around the neighborhood on. They run stop signs, drive on the wrong side of the street, speed down their driveway around their house then back into the street without checking for traffic. There is a construction site a few blocks down and they were using it as their own personal race track and trying to make ramps and shit there.

I've never seen the parents supervising these little fuckers either, even after they rolled one of those ATV's in the middle of a 4 way stop one time. They just let the kid who broke his arm sit on the back seat instead of driving after that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm filing an insurance claim for that lost hour last night.


Hire specialists to help your claim


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I found out in a DNA genetics test that I'm European (check) Italian (check) and Greek and West Asian?
> 
> Never knew about the Greek or West Asian. Must have been a long time ago. And I'm not eating stuffed grape leaves.


Those southern/Med euros were a promiscuous bunch .


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2018)

We should all get a class action going against the govt for unauthorized psychological torture experiments in DST.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Those southern/Med euros were a promiscuous bunch .


 Made for a delightful _Wanderjahr _for many an Austrian.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We should all get a class action going against the govt for unauthorized psychological torture experiments in DST.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


I'm just lucky I planned my China trip earlier. If I came home and went 13 hours back then immediately had to go 1 hour ahead I probably would have died.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2018)

I spent the last 2 days and nights at my dad's. He got out of the hospital on Friday.
He is very weak, confused, argumentative and disregards his own personal safety.
In his mind it's "I want it my way, right now, or FUCK IT." with no consideration for
who he is talking to or about. When I left this morning he was calm and seemed coherent.

When I got home I found that my veg plants have wilted badly for lack of water.






I hope they can recover.
It's a good thing the fall back bubble cloner is still going strong
On the bright side, my flowers are still looking good.

With murphy's law working against me, I lost my shit































No, really, I lost my shit.






*Naturally Beneficial Amendment Made by Crickets*
Cricket Chit is derived from the frass (droppings) and exoskeletons of crickets fed a natural vegetable diet. It contains the nutrition plants require, beneficial micro-organisms, and provides the only immediately available source of chitin (pronounced Kite-in).


6 lbs. just vanished. I've looked all over and can't find it anywhere.
With my luck it will be in the last place I look.

PS
An hour after an emergency infusion of H2O the veg plants are showing improvement.
There is still hope.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 11, 2018)

Daylight savings time is fucking stupid..


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> *everyone* should have a MySSA account, especially to confirm the income amounts that are used to calculate your SS retirement amount. If there are errors, it is much, much easier to fix this prior to the start of the "G" issuing you checks. It used to be they issued you a paper statement but I haven't seen one in some time. All the info is in your online account. _Edit: This also will help prevent anyone from hacking/using your SSN and THEIR address to do whatever. Multiple security features_
> 
> https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2018)

Lol, yeah, we just change the time the school starts and comes out. You guys have to go fuck with the wheels of time.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fucking Dominos pizza delivery guy backed off the edge of my driveway into my veg garden area Friday night. The fucking yard was already flooded a good 10" deep, and then 6-8" of snow by Saturday morning before I noticed. Now that the snows melted, I see he rolled the edge of my driveway both places his tires went over the edge. Driveways only 4 or 5 years old, fuckers are paying to repair it. IDK how he got out with the water and then sinking into the rototilled ground. My roommate said it was a civic/corolla type car, maybe it was partial floating. Lol. I've contacted Dominos and filled a property damage report with the police. How long ya think this is going to take to get resolved?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> I spent the last 2 days and nights at my dad's. He got out of the hospital on Friday.
> He is very weak, confused, argumentative and disregards his own personal safety.
> In his mind it's "I want it my way, right now, or FUCK IT." with no consideration for
> who he is talking to or about. When I left this morning he was calm and seemed coherent.
> ...


They’ll be ok. We’ve all done that before, they will bounce back. Good thing it happened in veg. So you can give them time to recover before you flip. If that happens in flower it’s really bad. Stunted growth, loss of yield. In flower they will freak the fuck out if you let them wilt. 

Good luck man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fucking Dominos pizza delivery guy backed off the edge of my driveway into my veg garden area Friday night. The fucking yard was already flooded a good 10" deep, and then 6-8" of snow by Saturday morning before I noticed. Now that the snows melted, I see he rolled the edge of my driveway both places his tires went over the edge. Driveways only 4 or 5 years old, fuckers are paying to repair it. IDK how he got out with the water and then sinking into the rototilled ground. My roommate said it was a civic/corolla type car, maybe it was partial floating. Lol. I've contacted Dominos and filled a property damage report with the police.* How long ya think this is going to take to get resolved?*





30 minutes or less...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> ss


You're like that one uncle that's always doling out great life advice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You're like that one uncle that's always doling out great life advice.


I remember all the life advice I never took when I was younger


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fucking Dominos pizza delivery guy backed off the edge of my driveway into my veg garden area Friday night. The fucking yard was already flooded a good 10" deep, and then 6-8" of snow by Saturday morning before I noticed. Now that the snows melted, I see he rolled the edge of my driveway both places his tires went over the edge. Driveways only 4 or 5 years old, fuckers are paying to repair it. IDK how he got out with the water and then sinking into the rototilled ground. My roommate said it was a civic/corolla type car, maybe it was partial floating. Lol. I've contacted Dominos and filled a property damage report with the police. How long ya think this is going to take to get resolved?


http://www.losangelespersonalinjurylawyers.co/sue-pizza-hut-dominos-papa-johns-delivery-driver-accident/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> http://www.losangelespersonalinjurylawyers.co/sue-pizza-hut-dominos-papa-johns-delivery-driver-accident/


Well, That's wonderful. Kinda what I was figuring would happen. Now to figure out which driver it was in case I need to go after his insurance. All i remember was a fat white dude, late 20s/ early 30s maybe, dark hair and beard, driving a compact.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Well, That's wonderful. Kinda what I was figuring would happen. Now to figure out which driver it was in case I need to go after his insurance. All i remember was a fat white dude, late 20s/ early 30s maybe, dark hair and beard, driving a compact.


could try ordering pizza this friday and see who shows up  or drive by the place and see what's parked where the drivers are.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 12, 2018)

Dominos pizza sucks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Well, That's wonderful. Kinda what I was figuring would happen. Now to figure out which driver it was in case I need to go after his insurance. All i remember was a fat white dude, late 20s/ early 30s maybe, dark hair and beard, driving a compact.



You have to be more specific. You just described 90% of their work force...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> could try ordering pizza this friday and see who shows up  or drive by the place and see what's parked where the drivers are.



I would put on a Noid mask and follow him home after his shift to fuck up his driveway with my car...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> You have to be more specific. You just described 90% of their work force...


It was odanksta


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Dominos pizza sucks.


Yup, but I fucking love thier lava cakes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> It was odanksta


Lmao.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yup, but I fucking love thier lava cakes.


Their pizza isn't terrible for the price. I ate the he'll out of it for a while. Cheap and I didn't have to leave or cook


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Their pizza isn't terrible for the price. I ate the he'll out of it for a while. Cheap and I didn't have to leave or cook


I get it when they have the large $7.99 special.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I get it when they have the large $7.99 special.


I liked the 5.99 each for a few things coupon. I got creative with pizza lol. Chicken and green or jalapeno peppers and the sauce bbq sauce instead of pizza sauce. So good


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to Uno's a few weeks ago for a pizza because I had a discount gift card, hadn't been there in probably 10 years. Remembered why. Expensive, tiny ass pizza. I'm pretty sure their large wasn't as big as a Domino's small and it was almost 3 times as much. I swear they used to have huge pans of deep dish. Guess I misremembered.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 12, 2018)

There is this bar not too far from me that makes pizzas better than any delivery pizza place around. I go just for the pizza...




Yeah the fuck right, I get shitty there before I even think about pizza.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I liked the 5.99 each for a few things coupon. I got creative with pizza lol. Chicken and green or jalapeno peppers and the sauce bbq sauce instead of pizza sauce. So good


Chicken, Alfredo sauce, jalapeno. Squirt sriracha on it before eating. My buddy came up with that one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yup, but I fucking love thier lava cakes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to Uno's a few weeks ago for a pizza because I had a discount gift card, hadn't been there in probably 10 years. Remembered why. Expensive, tiny ass pizza. I'm pretty sure their large wasn't as big as a Domino's small and it was almost 3 times as much. I swear they used to have huge pans of deep dish. Guess I misremembered.


Nah you didn't misremember, the deep dish was their competitive edge when they first opened back in the 70's


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> There is this bar not too far from me that makes pizzas better than any delivery pizza place around. I go just for the pizza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bar pizza is the best!
 

Nicotine stained walls provide the ambience.
You can get them half baked and finish cooking at home.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2018)

I still remember these 2 old guys born in Italy who ran a local pizza place for like 50 years.

They'd go insane and start swearing in Italian if you mentioned Pizza Hut, Dominos or any chain.

'That shit isn't pizza!'

They're unfortunately dead, but the biz still runs, same name, using the same unique recipe. Best pizza around but the old guys made it best. Half the mafia ate there. Lol.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They'd go insane and start swearing in Italian


This reminds me of a chinese restaurant I had lunch in.

We could never understand what was being said in the back but we could hear all that was said.

him: chinese, chinese ...
her: chinese, chinese, chinese
him: chinese, chinese
her: *CHINESE, CHINESE, YOU LIE. Chinese.
*
Still don't know what was going on but it was apparent that 
she was not swallowing the BS he was serving.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember these 2 old guys born in Italy who ran a local pizza place for like 50 years.
> 
> They'd go insane and start swearing in Italian if you mentioned Pizza Hut, Dominos or any chain.
> 
> ...


 It's the Secret Ingredient


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Vietnam - Desert Storm
> USAF
> 
> I'm good with the seat heater thang


Oh were you asking about me? I got no personal story from being in the sandbox that can point to a seat heater, maybe a seat cooler, is that a thing? can we invent it?


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2018)

Know what pisses me off?
A round pizza in a square box.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Know what pisses me off?
> A round pizza in a square box.


I'm guessing that if you invented a round pizza box the box folding dude would be after your ass.]


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2018)

We had this one bar that made really good pizza. The second best part of the pizza was that it was square, like the box.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2018)

Go here> https://www.oreillyauto.com/

In the parts search bar type 121g

~Laugh~

You're welcome.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2018)

It's taking 10 to 30 seconds to load pages this afternoon.

Or is it just me?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2018)

It was slow for me earlier as well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was slow for me earlier as well.


Should we check under the hood? Fuel injectors may be clogged.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Go here> https://www.oreillyauto.com/
> 
> In the parts search bar type 121g
> 
> ...


I wanted the 121gmf but those are out of stock too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Should we check under the hood? Fuel injectors may be clogged.


 could be the fool injectors


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> could be the fool injectors


^^^^^^ this


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2018)

Multicolored PENIS


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 14, 2018)

Brown PENIS


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 14, 2018)

Early humans before mobility

Edit: 5times, good morning!


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2018)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

Surely can't be serious.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

On the way home from work I saw a new Ford Raptor with GSA plates & a NSW sticker on the bumper.
Those boys are moving up in the world big-time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

The Me Too Movement is taking heads locally.

Fortunately, I was always respectful.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2018)

Netflix has a kids show called _*Beat Bugs *_that's about these bugs that just run around and spontaneously sing Beatle's songs the whole time. It's pretty legit as far as kids shows go.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2018)

lol Lucky, you missed out on Barney.


----------



## Karah (Mar 15, 2018)

see4 said:


> Multicolored PENIS





mr sunshine said:


> Brown PENIS


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Their pizza isn't terrible for the price. I ate the he'll out of it for a while. Cheap and I didn't have to leave or cook


Dominos crust has improved a lot.
It used to look and taste like textured cardboard...


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 15, 2018)

I find it hysterical that a weed forum would have a politics section and furthermore those most active in it think they are proving something trying to win disputes... I wonder how they would do on a real political forum

Or maybe that's why they are here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I find it hysterical that a weed forum would have a politics section and furthermore those most active in it think they are proving something trying to win disputes... I wonder how they would do on a real political forum
> 
> Or maybe that's why they are here


If you disagree with them, they'll call you a racist with a tiny penis.  

Same stupid game after all these years...


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I find it hysterical that a weed forum would have a politics section and furthermore those most active in it think they are proving something trying to win disputes... I wonder how they would do on a real political forum
> 
> Or maybe that's why they are here




It does seem to be a never ending story.







No


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 15, 2018)

We have a politics section? Oh well, nothing I’m interested in..

Thought it was only TNT


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

lokie said:


>


Kind of ironic that Danny DeVito is calling someone "little".


----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kind of ironic that Danny DeVito is calling someone "little".


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> It does seem to be a never ending story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my daughters loved that movie, seen it many times..


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


i love good stories like that, show some humanity is still left in the world we have today..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> It does seem to be a never ending story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go in there occasionally to rock the boat. 

It's too easy and I get bored fast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

It's easy to get bored in there.
No actual debate, just trolls debasing others & screaming names to inflate their own ego.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2018)

*Drug copayments often exceed prescription drug costs*
Moral: ask up front how much the cash $$ price is for the scrip before you go the insurance route

I haven't had to get any scrips for ages but here you go;
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-03-drug-copayments-prescription.html?utm_source=nwletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

Uncle BB @neosapien


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I find it hysterical that a weed forum would have a politics section and furthermore those most active in it think they are proving something trying to win disputes... I wonder how they would do on a real political forum
> 
> Or maybe that's why they are here


But did you even watch the video?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> But did you even watch the video?


Look you already stole his last girlfriend what more do you want to subject the poor guy to?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Look you already stole his last girlfriend what more do you want to subject the poor guy to?


I feel horrible about that, I would never intentionality take one of my friends girlfriends. God damn this huge penis and this handsomely beautiful face. I'm planning on sending him a zip lock bag full of steamed carrots covered in my semen. It's the least I can do....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I feel horrible about that, I would never intentionality take one of my friends girlfriends. God damn this huge penis and this handsomely beautiful face. I'm planning on sending him a zip lock bag full of steamed carrots covered in my semen. It's the least I can do....


Ahh mijo, I feel your pain. It's just one of those crosses you must bare?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I feel horrible about that, I would never intentionality take one of my friends girlfriends. God damn this huge penis and this handsomely beautiful face. I'm planning on sending him a zip lock bag full of steamed carrots covered in my semen. It's the least I can do....


What a beautiful mind


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

At least you cooked the carrots.
That's love in the details right there.


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you disagree with them, they'll call you a racist with a tiny penis.
> 
> Same stupid game after all these years...


What's wrong with having a super tiny penis?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> It does seem to be a never ending story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you spent months in that forum crying over benghazi and calling obama the n-word


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's easy to get bored in there.
> No actual debate, just trolls debasing others & screaming names to inflate their own ego.


the topics you enjoyed bringing up were:

*but why aren't there any white advocacy groups?
*obama is a secret kenyan (check out youtube vid)
*why is blackface racist?
*you guys are so uptight, check out this fried chicken and basketball meme


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


your buddies GWN and lokie are right wing racists who used to post right wing racist shit in the politics section and now complain about the politics section calling them right wing racists


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 16, 2018)

Jesus Christ it's barely 6am and I need a punching bag. Just starting to shred the winter blues.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 16, 2018)

How I see Riu politics:


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


yeah i lost that a long time ago, or at least that what the wife says


love that movie btw


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I feel horrible about that, I would never intentionality take one of my friends girlfriends. God damn this huge penis and this handsomely beautiful face. I'm planning on sending him a zip lock bag full of steamed carrots covered in my semen. It's the least I can do....


Dude the new girl is much better all her toes are normal she does have a little patch of blonde hair on her lower back but its neat my cum just kinda levitate there if I'm dehydrated and shoot some glue. I think all humans have this but I caught it with a light behind her and it was stunning. Either way moral of the story is I'd like the cum on the side ill put it on after shipping thanks


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the topics you enjoyed bringing up were:
> 
> *but why aren't there any white advocacy groups?
> *obama is a secret kenyan (check out youtube vid)
> ...


Hey man good to see you again, my girl installed a door last week and I thought of you. I was going to call my dryer racist in your honor but it slipped my mind. Take care


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

Good morning folks - late morning road trip.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)

That looks cold on account neither of my cars has a heater.
Was a nice day we had some rain the day before, and this afternoon the kids had a pushcart thing to collect money for the school. HAd a great fried potato twisty with the perfect peri peri salt on. I used to eat fish with that peri peri flavour on nearly every day when I worked in Strand Street in Cape Town CBD.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2018)

With more to come might be time for polar bear hunting.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> That looks cold on account neither of my cars has a heater.
> Was a nice day we had some rain the day before, and this afternoon the kids had a pushcart thing to collect money for the school. HAd a great fried potato twisty with the perfect peri peri salt on. I used to eat fish with that peri peri flavour on nearly every day when I worked in Strand Street in Cape Town CBD.


How is your water situation? All the news I am finding on the web is pretty old.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)

Pretty much the same old story. They keep pushing out D day.
But 50L a day is no way to live in a modern house.

We are going away for a few days over the next month or so, Can't wait to float in the hotel bath.
They have no restrictions that side of the mountain. We'll be going to a few places, I'll take pics.
I'm hoping to see some whales.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 16, 2018)

Watching childhood movies with the kids...

A troll in Central Park 
Ferngully

The land before time? Idk if we’ll have time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Pretty much the same old story. They keep pushing out D day.
> But 50L a day is no way to live in a modern house.
> 
> We are going away for a few days over the next month or so, Can't wait to float in the hotel bath.
> ...


We see all kinds of whales year round here.
Even had our transient Orca pod come through & thin the sea lion population a bit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4106602
> 
> With more to come might be time for polar bear hunting.


I hear that if you find the right one, it can be very rewarding..


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you disagree with them, they'll call you a racist with a tiny penis.
> 
> Same stupid game after all these years...


The other day I went back in the posting history, seems like it got real shitty abot 2012. Read the first locked thread I saw in 2006 or something just to see whst it took. Pretty mild, couldnt figuremout why it was locked. 
A stat I noticed, 
Fewer than 900 pages of threads to reach over a million posts, 3000 pages was the fewest i saw for any other forum. Ever read a page in the section where someone didnt post twice within a minute?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 16, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Dude the new girl is much better all her toes are normal she does have a little patch of blonde hair on her lower back but its neat my cum just kinda levitate there if I'm dehydrated and shoot some glue. I think all humans have this but I caught it with a light behind her and it was stunning. Either way moral of the story is I'd like the cum on the side ill put it on after shipping thanks


Post some pics


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey!

why is the bird feeder empty?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2018)

Fuckin' puppy killin' UA

_"A German shepherd is finally back home with his family Friday morning after United Airlines mistakenly sent him halfway across the world. Irgo was supposed to land in Kansas City with his owners on Tuesday, but United flew him to Japan instead. United flew Irgo back to the U.S. on a private plane, the average cost for a flight that is more than *$90,000*, reports CBS News' Vladimir Duthiers"_

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dog-mistakenly-sent-to-japan-by-united-gets-a-private-jet-home/
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/owners-dog-died-in-overhead-bin-on-united-airlines-flight-speak-out/


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Fuckin' puppy killin' UA
> 
> _"A German shepherd is finally back home with his family Friday morning after United Airlines mistakenly sent him halfway across the world. Irgo was supposed to land in Kansas City with his owners on Tuesday, but United flew him to Japan instead. United flew Irgo back to the U.S. on a private plane, the average cost for a flight that is more than *$90,000*, reports CBS News' Vladimir Duthiers"_
> 
> ...


Irgo is 10 yr old, getting close to top end for a GS. As well, as a family dog, bewildered and alone without the family, this is a huge stressor.

I'm thinking biblical levels of retribution are in order


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 16, 2018)

Is this place getting all fucky lately? Slow, can't seem to load pics, keep getting popups. Only seems to be this forum. Is the spring crash 2018 coming?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Irgo is 10 yr old, getting close to top end for a GS. As well, as a family dog, bewildered and alone without the family, this is a huge stressor.
> 
> I'm thinking biblical levels of retribution are in order


Early reports indicate Ingo made the best of the trip


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Early reports indicate Ingo made the best of the trip
> View attachment 4106943


They must have canceled fight club


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2018)

"Where ever you go, there you are"--Buckaroo Banzai 1984


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2018)

WTF happened to that 50th birthday thread from new party poop OP??? That was awesome. Sometimes the mods are like a mean dad, they hear the kids having fun and just have to put a stop to it. I'm going back to bed...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> WTF happened to that 50th birthday thread from new party poop OP??? That was awesome. Sometimes the mods are like a mean dad, they hear the kids having fun and just have to put a stop to it. I'm going back to bed...


I think "peace out" translated to, "call the po po" but I'm probably wrong. Anyway bevmo is having a 5 cent sale on a nice sauv blanc I like so I'm heading out, have a good nap! LOL


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2018)

WTF? 

on page 2 and then ZAP it was gone just when the thread was rising in entertainment value.













What ever happened to the surprise rusty trombone?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 18, 2018)

Did granny girl get her thread deleted?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Did granny girl get her thread deleted?



Yep. It's like I can see her message to Rollie - "These nasty pig-men threadjacked my husband's b-day thread. One of these young men demanded I get them a beer, and another suggested I lick my husband's asshole! I'm fairly certain they were Hispanic..."


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 18, 2018)

Lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2018)

I was going to pipe in and say something along the lines of … is your husband like 5 that he enjoys scavenger hunts …but I decided not to ruffle her feathers too soon. Then poof I get back from the park and it's gone. Good job team.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4107889





tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4107932 View attachment 4107923


F'n RIU gold, right there!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2018)

I started to clean my room today but got distracted and found an addherall. Obviously this will help. I spent the next 5 hours watching hood knock out fights on you tube. It's 11 when my phone died and I realize what I've done.start cleaning.find a ten strip of acid that I have no idea the origins of are lose another 4 hours. She's on her way over. I panic and clean my whole room in 6 mins.
Also found this:


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I started to clean my room today but got distracted and found an addherall. Obviously this will help. I spent the next 5 hours watching hood knock out fights on you tube. It's 11 when my phone died and I realize what I've done.start cleaning.find a ten strip of acid that I have no idea the origins of are lose another 4 hours. She's on her way over. I panic and clean my whole room in 6 mins.
> Also found this:


One more time with gusto! LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> One more time with gusto! LOL


I thought he told it better the 2nd time


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought he told it better the 2nd time


Yeah, like I said, the third time's the charm!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, like I said, the third time's the charm!


Too late, she's there already. He's busy with other things; I do hope he remembers to take a pic of her toes as per @mr sunshine


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Too late, she's there already. He's busy with other things; I do hope he remembers to take a pic of her toes as per @mr sunshine


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


From anc:


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

I am looking at this '04 Vette with 70,000 miles that just got traded in yesterday.
   
They seem to be having difficulty coming up with a price. Waiting.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am looking at this '04 Vette with 70,000 miles that just got traded in yesterday.
> View attachment 4108339 View attachment 4108340 View attachment 4108341
> They seem to be having difficulty coming up with a price. Waiting.






That’s how I picture @Singlemalt


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

$165 more every 6 months for car insurance and it needs tires soon.

Tires are expensive as fuck, though. 17" front, 18" rear. $1000 for good new ones.

Price under 15K. One of the vent screens is missing from the driver's side cove.

I'm leaning heavily towards buying it. Summer's coming. I told them a couple days. Snow coming tomorrow night. Kinda stalling through that and I want to talk to the guy that traded it in.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. It's like I can see her message to Rollie - "These nasty pig-men threadjacked my husband's b-day thread. One of these young men demanded I get them a beer, and another suggested I lick my husband's asshole! I'm fairly certain they were Hispanic..."



lol I love chorizos  

Did someone mention breakfast?





*seductively whispers in your ear* with potatoes, and eggs in a flour tortilla with fresh salsaaaaahhh... maybe we’ll get crazy and put bacon in there idk


----------



## dstroy (Mar 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> $165 more every 6 months for car insurance and it needs tires soon.
> 
> Tires are expensive as fuck, though. 17" front, 18" rear. $1000 for good new ones.
> 
> ...


They have a low coefficient of drag and therefore get decent gas mileage on the highway for what it is. Especially the 04, high gear low rpm highway cruising, I’ve got a friend with an 04 and he averages 28-31 highway even with a bigass turbo. Fun times in the summer, even more fun on the track with some tasteful mods. If you want better gas mileage just go with some “high” wear rating all seasons like continental extreme contacts dw06 instead of a summer tire.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> They have a low coefficient of drag and therefore get decent gas mileage on the highway for what it is. Especially the 04, high gear low rpm highway cruising, I’ve got a friend with an 04 and he averages 28-31 highway even with a bigass turbo. Fun times in the summer, even more fun on the track with some tasteful mods. If you want better gas mileage just go with some “high” wear rating all seasons like continental extreme contacts dw06 instead of a summer tire.


Yeah, just got off phone with previous owner. He said 31 MPG @ 75 MPH. Seems hard to believe.

There are Bridgestone Pontenzas on it. 275/R40 18 99W on the rear. He says they were $900 in 2012. I'm hoping he meant a pair.

I also know how much they gave him for it, this could be fun .


----------



## dstroy (Mar 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, just got off phone with previous owner. He said 31 MPG @ 75 MPH. Seems hard to believe.
> 
> There are Bridgestone Pontenzas on it. 275/R40 18 99W on the rear. He says they were $900 in 2012. I'm hoping he meant a pair.
> 
> I also know how much they gave him for it, this could be fun .


About 130-280 per tire (depending on brand/purpose) for that size without mount/balance. Maybe they were $900 with the wheels?


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Mar 20, 2018)

Joyeaux Journée Internationale de la Francophonie, connards


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


In the 5th grade we had a teacher actually hand that test out. I failed, that one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> could be the fool injectors


why do you have all these socks? why do none of them match? and wtf is up with the drawstrings? why do you need drawstring socks?
i'm sure i'm missing something....just not sure what


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you disagree with them, they'll call you a racist with a tiny penis.
> 
> Same stupid game after all these years...


i've given up on the political forums here, they are haunted by pathetic, self loathing, deluded assholes who hate themselves, and will do anything to make you feel as bad about yourself as they feel about their selves. it's apparently still very popular to be a hypocritical, lying piece of shit, as long as you blame America for every problem on the planet, and average Americans for things that their leaders do without consulting them....all while the exact same things are going on in their countries, the same unethical behavior being committed by their leaders.....
I've never been a whipping boy, and they can all get fucked if they think i ever will be


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 20, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've given up on the political forums here, they are haunted by pathetic, self loathing, deluded assholes who hate themselves, and will do anything to make you feel as bad about yourself as they feel about their selves. it's apparently still very popular to be a hypocritical, lying piece of shit, as long as you blame America for every problem on the planet, and average Americans for things that their leaders do without consulting them....all while the exact same things are going on in their countries, the same unethical behavior being committed by their leaders.....
> I've never been a whipping boy, and they can all get fucked if they think i ever will be


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you have all these socks?


 Fortunately, I was able to do a catch&release on those socks after the photo session. They are back in their native Internet, where I expect them to grow to breeding age. It's a heartwarming situation really.


> Why do none of them match?


 The poor dears went on e-Harmony dot com, and so far they're still single.


> and wtf is up with the drawstrings?


 I suspect that other socks dating online see the drawstring as a deformity.


> why do you need drawstring socks It's a safety feature. For when I'm carrying money in my shoe, I put it inside a sock. Drawstring stifles the money's natural urge to fly put of my sock and straight into the cash register at the liquor store.
> i'm sure i'm missing something....just not sure what


If questions remain, I'll be at the liquor store getting a footrub from Andy Jackson. Win/win.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, just got off phone with previous owner. He said 31 MPG @ 75 MPH. Seems hard to believe.
> 
> There are Bridgestone Pontenzas on it. 275/R40 18 99W on the rear. He says they were $900 in 2012. I'm hoping he meant a pair.
> 
> I also know how much they gave him for it, this could be fun .


Which transmission, manual or auto?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Which transmission, manual or auto?


Flintstone
 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am looking at this '04 Vette with 70,000 miles that just got traded in yesterday.
> View attachment 4108339 View attachment 4108340 View attachment 4108341
> They seem to be having difficulty coming up with a price. Waiting.


That's a really nice, clean c5. 
@every other Riu member.. hide your girlfriends/wives/moms


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Which transmission, manual or auto?


Photoperiod


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


The edge of the envelope (of the domain) is where it gets interesting


----------



## Fubard (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, we did it again.

A year ago, thanks to a promo with Lays chips, we won a 49" Sony Bravia TV. Last week we won a "Sensations" voucher thingie (Bongo Bon over here) worth €190 thanks to a promo with the lottery here so that's been exchanged for one giving us a night in a luxury hotel AND another for a trip to the movies.

So a weekend in Amsterdam in June, for her birthday, has been booked and the best part is she also sits there doing them online surveys, get paid for it, and when the right deal pops up we should get the train tickets free as well.

More money for weed'n'seeds, sounds good to me!

Now I'm just waiting for all the paperwork to come in for the taxes because I'm kinda expecting a grand or two back on that since I've been on the sick for 10 months now, we're both disabled, and I move onto "invalidity" in May which brings in more benefits.

Would still prefer to be working, but some things just aren't meant to be...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2018)

2nd day of spring? WTF?


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2018)

I can't come to work on account of outdoors is broken.
Everything is covered in white shit and my car is bricked.
As in I'm building an igloo with it. Should have taken the model with wifi.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4109488
> 2nd day of spring? WTF?


that looks like here...no shit, where do you live that has laurel like that?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that looks like here...no shit, where do you live that has laurel like that?


Rhododendrons.

But the Laurel Highlands is up the road a ways. Does that count?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

the mountains here are covered in mountain laurel...which is pretty much wild rhododendron, i guess. this is a tourist town, i could drive past 20 driveways identical to yours in 10 minutes, all rental properties.
although you can't set your garbage can outside like that here, the bears would have it down the side of the hill the same day. have to have a locking dumpster or a locking enclosure for trash here.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Flintstone
> View attachment 4109316
> 
> That's a really nice, clean c5.
> @every other Riu member.. hide your girlfriends/wives/moms


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4109488
> 2nd day of spring? WTF?


That stuffs headed this way, another 8-10" I'm so fucking sick of moving snow. I really hope this is the last one. Looks like maybe 40/50Fs in a week or so. Come on spring!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Which transmission, manual or auto?


Auto. You take what you get at 14 yrs. old, so you do.


srh88 said:


> Flintstone
> View attachment 4109316
> 
> That's a really nice, clean c5.
> @every other Riu member.. hide your girlfriends/wives/moms


Lol. Not much danger of that. The wife already claimed 'shotgun'.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4109488
> 2nd day of spring? WTF?


WTF? is right.

On monday I posted Mr Blue Sky by ELO. It was 70 out.

Today I had to shovel snow to get out of the drive and may very well have to shovel again when
I go to pick up the Mrs.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> WTF? is right.
> 
> On monday I posted Mr Blue Sky by ELO. It was 70 out.
> 
> ...


LOL that is something I would expect to see in @420God 's front yard


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4109488
> 2nd day of spring? WTF?


Damn It!!!! 

Seeing that pic just makes me realize.....it's guna be months before you can be high out front waving at strangers as they pass....SMH...I look forward to those stories.

Fuck you snow.

On a side note.....you could build us a tiny RIU snowman while stoned.


You know where the carrot goes buddy. ((Wink))


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey, you found your medium.
Bit more snow for more practice is in order


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2018)

Tire Siping, ever heard of it?

https://jalopnik.com/why-aftermarket-siping-on-your-new-tires-is-bullshit-1823804912


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Tire Siping, ever heard of it?
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/why-aftermarket-siping-on-your-new-tires-is-bullshit-1823804912


Mostly for racing and giving aggressive off road tires a little better traction in wet and slippery shit.

I wonder how the shops do it. This is factory siped snow tire, all the little squiggly lines are sipes. That's how they should be done.





Here's a super swamper style tire that's been hand siped, the tread lugs are usually solid, not sliced. Probably done with a razor blade on a soldering iron. There're blades available that are stamped in the squiggly pattern with a depth stop, so you can plunge into the blocks, along with other variations.





There's a couple different style machines the tire shops use to add sipes. Some with spikes.





Some have a blade that slices across the tread.





Personally, I wouldn't want some minimum wage hack, at a flat rate tire shop, putting a cutting tool anywhere near my new tires.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Tire Siping, ever heard of it?
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/why-aftermarket-siping-on-your-new-tires-is-bullshit-1823804912


Never heard of it, sounds idiotic. Back in the '60's we'd street race, and some guys used to spray oven cleaner on the drive tires a while before racing. It softened the tires for an eence better traction but really decreased tire life


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2018)

Might give you an almost imperceivable amount of extra traction in snow, but will be a loser on a dry road.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Never heard of it, sounds idiotic. Back in the '60's we'd street race, and some guys used to spray oven cleaner on the drive tires a while before racing. It softened the tires for an eence better traction but really decreased tire life


Bet you've done a bleach burnout or 2 have'nt you?  Had a blast going to Dragway 42 way back when.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Never heard of it, sounds idiotic. Back in the '60's we'd street race, and some guys used to spray oven cleaner on the drive tires a while before racing. It softened the tires for an eence better traction but really decreased tire life


I never heard of it either. At first, I thought it was something like snipe hunting.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2018)

I really feel as though we should clone a bunch of dinosaurs and just unleash them and see what happens.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2018)

This place has a lot of cool quality stuff, some even not too expensive. Request their printed catalog
https://deutscheoptik.com/Microscopes/gerhard-ludwig-frankfurt-ca-1935.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I really feel as though we should clone a bunch of dinosaurs and just unleash them and see what happens.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 21, 2018)

By adhering to certain foods on a routine basis, one can easily be assured that there can be some difference in the penis size. To *check out the specific diet* that you should follow and to know the nutrients that helps in penis enlargement check the list below: –


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

do you have a diet that'll make the fucker take a nap?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> By adhering to certain foods on a routine basis, one can easily be assured that there can be some difference in the penis size. To *check out the specific diet* that you should follow and to know the nutrients that helps in penis enlargement check the list below: –


Let me take a wild guess and say pussy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

laugh my ass off if it's Twinkies and Beer...means that fucker ^ has a pinky dick


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 22, 2018)

Got called a round eye today..


New connect in the triad


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2018)

Amen, brother...


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2018)

Shit,I'm afraid to use my cell phone, now.


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2018)

Craigslist personal ads no longer work. 

https://boingboing.net/2018/03/22/craigslist-personals-shut-down.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Craigslist personal ads no longer work.
> 
> https://boingboing.net/2018/03/22/craigslist-personals-shut-down.html


I never thought their regular ads worked.
I tried to sell a car there once and somebody put up a parody ad right beside it. Never took them seriously after that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I never thought their regular ads worked.
> I tried to sell a car there once and somebody put up a parody ad right beside it. Never took them seriously after that.


I've been advertising a Harley, the number of scammers is unreal.


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2018)

I've been using Facebook marketplace. Easier to weed out spam and people can link others that might be interested. Smoother and faster.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I've been advertising a Harley, the number of scammers is unreal.


Nah it's cool just send the bike to Nigeria and you'll get the money


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

i was not aware that aldous huxley said that, but i've been saying it for 20 years now. why try to develop your memory when you can carry a memory around in your pocket? doesn't matter that we're making ourselves stupider by the day. 
what happens if everything does crash? how you gonna look up how to fix something when there's no more net?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2018)

420God said:


> I've been using Facebook marketplace. Easier to weed out spam and people can link others that might be interested. Smoother and faster.


Us too. Craigslist


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2018)

So I got a call from my oldest daughter (24) her new boyfriend took her car and debit card while she was sleeping. Now he gets to meet dad.....


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> So I got a call from my oldest daughter (24) her new boyfriend took her car and debit card while she was sleeping. Now he gets to meet dad.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> So I got a call from my oldest daughter (24) her new boyfriend took her car and debit card while she was sleeping. Now he gets to meet dad.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2018)

Lost a 15+yr friend to an OD yesterday. It's weird, I don't feel as bad as I think I should, kinda hard to feel sorry for someone that was given multiple opportunities to get away, but didn't. I feel bad for his family, this is the parents second kid to OD, and he was recently trying to reconnect with his kids. I hadn't talked to him much over the last couple years because of his involvement with dope, but I'm really gonna miss him.

That's 4 od's I've heard of in the last week, this shit is out of control but no one does anything about it. WTF?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Lost a 15+yr friend to an OD yesterday. It's weird, I don't feel as bad as I think I should, kinda hard to feel sorry for someone that was given multiple opportunities to get away, but didn't. I feel bad for his family, this is the parents second kid to OD, and he was recently trying to reconnect with his kids. I hadn't talked to him much over the last couple years because of his involvement with dope, but I'm really gonna miss him.
> 
> That's 4 od's I've heard of in the last week, this shit is out of control but no one does anything about it. WTF?


Have you seen this?! WTF http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2018/03/22/bug-spray-drug-zombie/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you seen this?! WTF http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2018/03/22/bug-spray-drug-zombie/


 Yup. Supposedly they spray it on a glass dish, evaporate the liquid, scrape it up and smoke it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2018)

SMFH

Some things I'll never understand.

I really feel apathy for the people that get dragged to such depths by poisonous chemicals & essentially trap themselves there.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2018)

Yep, nearly, if not more than, half of the people I ran around with in high school are dead. The other half are my friends for life. 

Not sure if I've told this story but…The craziest thing is I can pinpoint the exact moment that our group split and diverged. We were all hanging at my friends house getting ready to go to a rave like we usually did on the weekends back in them days. But earlier in the day one of the kids, who is now dead, found a bundle of H on the ground outside his alternative school. Half of us went to the rave and are alive and well to this day, the other half stayed at that friends house to try H for the first time. Pretty crazy to think back on that day and vividly see paths of life.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2018)

When my dad died 15 years ago, the funeral guy gave me the code to enter the building a half hour before they opened for evening viewing.

I asked why he locked it for an hour and he said HS kids were stealing formaldahyde to put on weed.
(I still haven't figured out WTF is up with that.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When my dad died 15 years ago, the funeral guy gave me the code to enter the building a half hour before they opened for evening viewing.
> 
> I asked why he locked it for an hour and he said HS kids were stealing formaldehyde to put on weed.
> (I still haven't figured out WTF is up with that.)


Yuck!

Made multiple trips to various Caribbean island ports in the 70's & the local beer (Red Stripe) was said to have formaldehyde in it (for preservation as I recall hearing).
It was easy to believe as the morning hangover was beyond vicious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

just more proof that the intelligence of a "civilization" ebbs and flows. and right now, it's low tide


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just more proof that the intelligence of a "civilization" ebbs and flows. and right now, it's low tide


Seems like red tide.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yep, nearly, if not more than, half of the people I ran around with in high school are dead. The other half are my friends for life.
> 
> Not sure if I've told this story but…The craziest thing is I can pinpoint the exact moment that our group split and diverged. We were all hanging at my friends house getting ready to go to a rave like we usually did on the weekends back in them days. But earlier in the day one of the kids, who is now dead, found a bundle of H on the ground outside his alternative school. Half of us went to the rave and are alive and well to this day, the other half stayed at that friends house to try H for the first time. Pretty crazy to think back on that day and vividly see paths of life.


I have a similar story. College and three stayed for the H the rest dropped acid and went to see Tommy. You can guess the group that's still living and/or functional.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2018)

A couple of my strains are too heavy with resin to roll joints. They end up all tarry and clogged half way thorough, you get resin all over your lips and i think half the high is oxygen deprivation from trying to hit it. It sucks, i like joints.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have a similar story. College and three stayed for the H the rest dropped acid and went to see Tommy. You can guess the group that's still living and/or functional.


I've never seen H in my hood, I'm sure it is out there somewhere. But I have lost a lot of friends to meth and tabs . I always hung with an older crowd, and meth would blow their hearts up. We had biker crank back in the 80's but I chose to not go down that road.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

i'm lucky, in that people annoy me on good days. when i see people on meth, or oxy, or wtf ever, they just look so god damn stupid, i can't seriously think about what they're doing, and want to try it myself. i feel like telling them that if they shoot themselves in the head with a nail gun, just above and ahead of their ear, they'll stay high for the rest of their lives.
which isn't actually a lie.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


where can i buy those? i'll get 4 or 5 and put them in the camper of my truck, let them blow out going down the road


----------



## Zexion-Axel (Mar 23, 2018)

I am glad I found this.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

My coworker said he's gunna get a license to carry a concealed firearm so when he dumps the trash at 11/12 at night..lmfao I tried not to laugh but I failed. White people are something else. This same guy said he feels unsafe at taco stands when the sun goes down. You can't' make this shit up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

Must be tiring to be so afraid of everything. Not giving any fucks saves you energy. Shit, who knows, Maybe one day you will have to fight some tweeker in an alley. So the fuck what? just knock his ass out when/if that time comes. I ain't losing sleep over shit that might never happen. Besides, I've never seen anyone with the skill set needed to beat me up at a taco stand.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Must be tiring to be so afraid of everything. Not giving any fucks saves you energy. Shit, who knows, Maybe one day you will have to fight some tweeker in an alley. So the fuck what? just knock his ass out when/if that time comes. I ain't losing sleep over shit that might never happen.* Besides, I've never seen anyone with the skill set needed to beat me up at a taco stand*.


Because nothing, absolutely nothing gets between Sunshine and his tacos.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Because nothing, absolutely nothing gets between Sunshine and his tacos.


Yeah, it goes...
Tacos
Pussy
Weed
In that order, unless I order more tacos. Then it would go...
Tacos
Tacos
Pussy
weed


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My coworker said he's gunna get a license to carry a concealed firearm so when he dumps the trash at 11/12 at night..lmfao I tried not to laugh but I failed. White people are something else. This same guy said he feels unsafe at taco stands when the sun goes down. You can't' make this shit up.


I'm sorry about your friend, or maybe they're is something wrong with me but I only go to taco stands after dark. 

Mood lighting.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm sorry about your friend, or maybe they're is something wrong with me but I only go to taco stands after dark.
> 
> Mood lighting.....


He's afraid for his well being. From what i gathered he doesn't want to pull up for a meal and end up getting raped by a bunch of illegals that are taking hard working Americans opportunities.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm sorry about your friend, or maybe they're is something wrong with me but I only go to taco stands after dark.
> 
> Mood lighting.....


Of course, plus you get to eat tacos a little time before tomorrow, which means more tacos!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

My girls sisters new man is a racist muthafucker too. I ran into him yesterday and he said he was coming back from a restaurant that was full of black people and fags. Then he goes "I hate dealing with black people at work". (He works at the irs) says he rather deal with mexicans.. he's a white guy, I was like what the fucks going on right now. People are fucking stupid


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Of course, plus you get to eat tacos a little time before tomorrow, which means more tacos!


I prefer the truck to restaurants but sometimes the MF is not there and I look like I'm trying to rob the business where he usually parks , after they close of course. And I meet the coolest Mexicans late at night , the last one I meet broke horses for a living. I was talking with him and having a beer, and found out that I built the corral where he works , small world.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> said he feels unsafe at taco stands when the sun goes down.


I'd be more scared if they locked the restrooms - I mean if Taco Bell is any example, I've gotta poop as soon as I eat there.
Course I refuse to do it on the floor.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2018)

Did someone say tacos?

 

It's like the mexican kool aide man, only tacos 
SH420


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

I be happy, it's the first F1 qualifying session of the year.


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 24, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I be happy, it's the first F1 qualifying session of the year.


OH SHIT!! That's right!!! I missed practice & I can't find which network it will air on.

I want to see Ricciardo do well again this season

Found it! espn2


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

Me & My friend said:


> OH SHIT!! That's right!!! I missed practice & I can't find which network it will air on.
> 
> I want to see Ricciardo do well again this season


He's started well, three place grid penalty for ignoring speed limits under a red flag in free practice.

Red Bulls look to be trying something a little different from the rest because they simply don't have the ponies from the Renault engine to match the Ferrari and Mercedes.

Good quali though, Lewis crushed the qualifying record, took pole by 0.664s over Raikkonen with Fingerboy third. Bottas wiped himself out quite spectacularly in Q3, Verstappen 4th and Ricciardo drops to 8th thanks to the penalty.

Lewis' burn on Vettel in the press conference was a cracker though.

No idea how much interest there is for F1, or motorsport in general, here but I'm happy I ain't the only one interested.


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 24, 2018)

Fubard said:


> He's started well, three place grid penalty for ignoring speed limits under a red flag in free practice.
> 
> Red Bulls look to be trying something a little different from the rest because they simply don't have the ponies from the Renault engine to match the Ferrari and Mercedes.
> 
> ...


Cool! My TV was still preset to record the 2018 series so I'm watching it right now, Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2018)

Me & My friend said:


> Cool! My TV was still preset to record the 2018 series so I'm watching it right now, Thanks for the heads up!!


Good seeing you up & about my friend.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2018)

Would be a great time for a vape..


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good seeing you up & about my friend.


& It's good to see that my friends here are still okay & I really hope you're all doing well also.

May the sun bring you new energy by day,
may the moon softly restore you by night,
may the rain wash away your worries,
may the breeze blow new strength into your being,
may you walk gently through the world and know it’s beauty all the days of your life.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

Me & My friend said:


> & It's good to see that my friends here are still okay & I really hope you're all doing well also.
> 
> May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> may the moon softly restore you by night,
> ...


How have you been, OK? You seem to have been lost. Nice to see you


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Would be a great time for a vape..


How's mickey? Be careful out there, when I was younger I hugged tiger and ended up getting scabies.


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How have you been, OK? You seem to have been lost. Nice to see you


Im ok, thanks for asking & I'm hoping he same for you & yours . Not so much lost as busy taking care of lots of people, property & pets. Unfortunately I have family members that don't have much time left . It's running me down & I have a bad cold right now so I'm trying to recover & I thought It would be a good time to see how you all are. 
I'll always be greatful for all the good things that I do have including good solid friends.
Life is good.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How's mickey? Be careful out there, when I was younger I hugged tiger and ended up getting scabies.


We have bug spray, will that help?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2018)

as long as you don't smoke it


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

*Married teacher, 27, arrested for ‘romping' with schoolboy,13, on campus*
* *
*https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/691024/Teacher-Sex-Student-Brittany-Zamora-Goodyear-Arizona-Las-Brisas-Academy-Pupil-Arrest/amp*


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> *Married teacher, 27, arrested for ‘romping' with schoolboy,13, on campus*
> *View attachment 4111367 *
> *https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/691024/Teacher-Sex-Student-Brittany-Zamora-Goodyear-Arizona-Las-Brisas-Academy-Pupil-Arrest/amp*


lucky kid ahahaha

thats a class i would have went to


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> *Married teacher, 27, arrested for ‘romping' with schoolboy,13, on campus*
> *View attachment 4111367 *
> *https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/691024/Teacher-Sex-Student-Brittany-Zamora-Goodyear-Arizona-Las-Brisas-Academy-Pupil-Arrest/amp*





evergreengardener said:


> lucky kid ahahaha
> 
> thats a class i would have went to


I actually dreamed about that with a couple teachers at that age. I'm pretty sure we all did in one class. Where have you gone Mrs. West?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> *Married teacher, 27, arrested for ‘romping' with schoolboy,13, on campus*
> *View attachment 4111367 *
> *https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/691024/Teacher-Sex-Student-Brittany-Zamora-Goodyear-Arizona-Las-Brisas-Academy-Pupil-Arrest/amp*


Poor kid, he peaked too early


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Poor kid, he peaked too early


Yeah, that's gonna be hard to top.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Yeah, that's gonna be hard to top.


!3 yrs old and it's all down hill now lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

I bet that little mocoso didn't even eat the butt. Smh


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2018)

My oldest daughter chases gold and precious metals by buying 40# bags of scrap jewelry. She has some regular contacts where she gets the bags. She's been doing it for years and actually finds old gold. I guess it's her version of scratch tickets. Here's a couple examples of hitting.
 
Turkish gold coin, 8 gm. of .900 fine gold. We Google searched pic, kept saying locket. Took out of setting and emailed pic to auction house who ID'd it as a Turkish coin.

The chain this was on weighed 20 gm. of 14K, so you can see her 'scratch tickets' do actually hit and she can make a buck sometimes.

She just got this in a 40# bag from Florida. Most of those bags is costume jewelry and old junk like this. Not exactly like this, but nonprecious metal scrap.

Look close at the organization.

 
The 5 digit phone number is from the 1940's. 

Ran a quick Google search, 1st hit.
 
Died in '09 at 79 makes him 88 now, the dating of the medal fits. Or it could have been his father, no 'Jr.' on the medal. We theorize the wife recently died and it wound up in the scrap heap.

Hard to believe they carried engraved proof of their membership.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2018)

Seen David Kratos today..


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My oldest daughter chases gold and precious metals by buying 40# bags of scrap jewelry. She has some regular contacts where she gets the bags. She's been doing it for years and actually finds old gold. I guess it's her version of scratch tickets. Here's a couple examples of hitting.
> View attachment 4111446
> Turkish gold coin, 8 gm. of .900 fine gold. We Google searched pic, kept saying locket. Took out of setting and emailed pic to auction house who ID'd it as a Turkish coin.
> View attachment 4111448
> ...


How much of the salvaged booty does she turn into profit and how much does she keep?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2018)

lokie said:


> How much of the salvaged booty does she turn into profit and how much does she keep?


Mostly salvages gold for cash, some nicer costume stuff winds up with her mom and sister, other obscure stuff I get.

She found a 1960 Kennedy button I got. All stuff you don't see everyday. I also got an Apollo 11 button from 1969 out of a scrap bag.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Seen David Kratos today..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111467


LOL


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

Me & My friend said:


> & It's good to see that my friends here are still okay & I really hope you're all doing well also.
> 
> May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> may the moon softly restore you by night,
> ...


And may Fingerboy crash out in turn 1.

It's RACE TIME!!


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 25, 2018)

Fubard said:


> And may Fingerboy crash out in turn 1.
> 
> It's RACE TIME!!


Bad luck & bad pit stop for team Haas puts Daniel up to 4th so far. Maybe Kimi will take out Fingerboy. Under caution ATM. Super softs all the way to the finish!


----------



## Fubard (Mar 25, 2018)

Me & My friend said:


> Bad luck & bad pit stop for team Hass puts Daniel up to 4th so far. Maybe Kimi will take out Fingerboy. Under caution ATM. Super softs all the way to the finish!


Both Haas, and they'll pay for that.

I'm more interested in that smoke from the back of Fingerboy, might be questions about oil burn there...


----------



## Fubard (Mar 25, 2018)

Was a good race, even though Fingerboy won, but expect some words to be said over the VSC rules given that at least two cars gained an advantage when the race was supposedly neutralised.

Could have been different had Lewis not cocked up though.


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 25, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Both Haas, and they'll pay for that.
> 
> I'm more interested in that smoke from the back of Fingerboy, might be questions about oil burn there...


D.R. Just missed podium but I'm happy with that although i prefer he finish in front of Kimi at least. Max was a victim of himself once again but he still lots of potential when he can keep it together..


----------



## Fubard (Mar 25, 2018)

Me & My friend said:


> D.R. Just missed podium but I'm happy with that although i prefer he finish in front of Kimi at least. Max was a victim of himself once again but he still lots of potential when he can keep it together..


Verstappen's temperament has always been a bit suspect, he still needs to learn when to calm down a little so the stupid mistakes don't happen.


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 25, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Verstappen's temperament has always been a bit suspect, he still needs to learn when to calm down a little so the stupid mistakes don't happen.


Max has had more than enough time to settle down. Maybe he'll also become a thorn in the side of Fingerboy like Kvyat was.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 25, 2018)

Me & My friend said:


> Max has had more than enough time to settle down. Maybe he'll also become a thorn in the side of Fingerboy like Kvyat was.


Am waiting for the first wet race, that's where Max usually shines as he always seems to be able to find grip where others can't.

And Kvyat was only a thorn in everyone's side because he was too bloody slow, instead of the "Trulli Train" it was the "Kvyat Konvoy", he was never good enough for a top team.

Anyway, nice to see Merc admit they dropped a bollock when they blamed Lewis losing on their computers when the reality is that when the computer says "You need X seconds cushion" then you should be making sure you add an extra 2 just to make sure, three laps just over half a second faster than they were before the VSC, and that was easily achieveable, would have made all the difference to the outcome of the race.

Their fault, and they admitted it.

Nice to see Honda continuing their tradition of engine failures though...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2018)

There's no greater struggle in life than putting on socks after a shower. - Ghandi


----------



## Fubard (Mar 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> There's no greater struggle in life than putting on socks after a shower. - Ghandi


Obvious he never owned a Ford


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Obvious he never owned a Ford


Bow tie socks are easier?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 25, 2018)

I got stuck watching the women's curling championship. It's entertaining as hell, I couldn't take my eyes off the screen.
  it looked delicious, I mean fun.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I got stuck watching the women's curling championship. It's entertaining as hell, I couldn't take my eyes off the screen.
> View attachment 4111917 View attachment 4111919 it looked delicious, I mean fun.


Probably the best thing about the winter Olympics. It's like a fucked up shuffleboard bar game but you're standing on the table.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Probably the best thing about the winter Olympics. It's like a fucked up shuffleboard bar game but you're standing on the table.


Sweden's team was stacked. Canada won


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Ahh, you should have posted that in the beautiful thread, nice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That's one hell of a pizza oven


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2018)

Ultimate hotbox, You just throw a pound of weed on the fire.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I got stuck watching the women's curling championship. It's entertaining as hell, I couldn't take my eyes off the screen.


I bet those curlers, (much like Amish mild maids), could give a hell of a hand job


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I bet those curlers, (much like Amish mild maids), could give a hell of a hand job


I always thought that about chimps too


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I bet those curlers, (much like Amish mild maids), could give a hell of a hand job


Most of them are beautiful and the way they glide down the ice when they're shooting with that serious look on their face. I had a boner the whole time.... canada had a couple fine ass chicks too 





Annas my favorite, I think she won the Olympics last year, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2018)

@BarnBuster look at how magical this chick looks floating down the ice, sexy ass lady.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2018)

https://www.usnews.com/news/healthiest-communities

My county was 49 fml


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2018)

Imagine her sliding towards your dick with that look on her face? I'd cum hella fast. They're always yelling "HARD"! My penis loves this sport.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2018)

better price-pfister than price-fisted


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> better price-pfister than price-fisted


I got some new socks, I thought of you when I seen them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2018)

This was on the local news tonight, if there is one thing I don’t want any part of, it’s snakes. Fuck this.. I may need to move..


https://amp.local10.com/news/florida/florida-woman-stumbles-upon-six-foot-rattlesnake-in-field-near-home


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> This was on the local news tonight, if there is one thing I don’t want any part of, it’s snakes. Fuck this.. I may need to move..
> 
> 
> https://amp.local10.com/news/florida/florida-woman-stumbles-upon-six-foot-rattlesnake-in-field-near-home


I like snakes, I'll take those too!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2018)

420God said:


> I like snakes, I'll take those too!


You don’t have enough bacon, bro..


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2018)

Picked the kid up from preschool today. She was telling me all about Jesus' resurrection and singing Jesus songs. It was so cute. The last day is May 18th. I can't wait til May 19 when I can tell her about how some people are nice but crazy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


>


Did he say "I couldn't die cuz I have court tomorrow"? I love this guy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did he say "I couldn't die cuz I have court tomorrow"? I love this guy


Fuckin A he did. "Anne Frankenberry". I watched that shit 3 times in a row.


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


>















Dude is looking for his 15 min of fame 2 min at a time.















Something is not adding up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/healthiest-communities
> 
> My county was 49 fml


Don't feel to bad. My county didn't even make the list of 500.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2018)

420God said:


> I like snakes, I'll take those too!


As a young lad I had more than several "Hot" Herp's.
Diamond back, Timber, Canebrake, Cottonmouth & Corals.
Gotta be careful - they can get cranky & shit goes left quick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2018)

Rattlesnake is actually rather tasty grilled over open fire


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Rattlesnake is actually rather tasty grilled over open fire


Rgr that - I've cooked them several different ways but I still can't get Mrs. GWN to partake - but she's a Coon Ass!
And they will eat literally anything (normally).


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2018)

I used to work with a guy who raised snakes to sell, not just any snakes, rattle and cobras. One of his hands was locked in a claw position from being bit. He said he had been bitten several times but the cobra put him in a coma, he also said that the rattlesnake bite didn’t even send him to the hospital anymore just was real sick for a couple days. Dude was weird as fuck, probably the venom. So after listening to him talk about it all day he asks me if I would like to come over and watch him feed them you can probably guess me response.


----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2018)

I have decided to train my next generation of veg plants in a horizontal, single cordon espalier,
organic, vertical scrog. WOW that's a mouth full to say.

With luck it should look similar to this.

With more leaves and a lot greener if done right.

5 plants in a 4x4 tent. I'll probably have to start flower with my 600w HPS hanging bare bulb vertically. 
I plan to upgrade that to add a 315w CMH with the intention to replace the HPS with a 2nd 
315w CMH before the flower phase is ready for harvest.

This setup should make better use of my available space and considerably increase yield.

Being that this will be a first trial for this style, first time for organics and a new lighting
setup there is no prediction on the outcome.






I expect abouta pound, but will accept even 1 bong hit as a success as long as
it can survive through harvest and cure.






Wish me luck.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2018)

lokie said:


> I have decided to train my next generation of veg plants in a horizontal, single cordon espalier,
> organic, vertical scrog. WOW that's a mouth full to say.
> 
> With luck it should look similar to this.
> ...


Looks like you are going for this.



 

Buck would be so proud..


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## SunPlix CMH (Mar 27, 2018)

lokie said:


> I have decided to train my next generation of veg plants in a horizontal, single cordon espalier,
> organic, vertical scrog. WOW that's a mouth full to say.
> 
> With luck it should look similar to this.
> ...


A SunPlix 400W knob dimming CMH grow light in a 4x4 tent.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I bet those curlers, (much like Amish mild maids), could give a hell of a hand job


you're thinking small....


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2018)

what is the tag number on that cop car?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is the tag number on that cop car?


F666783


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> F666783


Good answer. Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2018)

getting pulled over by Hell Cop might make me a little nervous


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> getting pulled over by Hell Cop might make me a little nervous


They have those cute pants, so there is that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2018)

So I'm looking at the cable guide and see "worlds weirdest" on the national geographic channel. 
Meh, how weird could it be...?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to work with a guy who raised snakes to sell, not just any snakes, rattle and cobras. One of his hands was locked in a claw position from being bit. He said he had been bitten several times but the cobra put him in a coma, he also said that the rattlesnake bite didn’t even send him to the hospital anymore just was real sick for a couple days. Dude was weird as fuck, probably the venom. So after listening to him talk about it all day he asks me if I would like to come over and watch him feed them you can probably guess me response.


Was it, "Fuck yeah"?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So I'm looking at the cable guide and see "worlds weirdest" on the national geographic channel.
> Meh, how weird could it be...?
> 
> View attachment 4112860


I have to turn on my ip vanish to get that kinda content.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Was it, "Fuck yeah"?


Well, one of those words for sure.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2018)

LOL!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155387900133339


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2018)

I shaved off my goatee, leaving just my mustache and decided I should probably just become a cop.


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I shaved off my goatee, leaving just my mustache and decided I should probably just become a cop.


Why not a 70s porn star? Oh wait, nevermind. Sorry.


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I shaved off my goatee, leaving just my mustache and decided I should probably just become a cop.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4112966



Aww man. Mine's nowhere near that thick or glorious.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2018)

I look pretty good in the uniform though I must say.


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I look pretty good in the uniform though I must say.
> 
> View attachment 4112969


You kept the flavor saver/soul patch, nice.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Mar 27, 2018)

420God said:


> You kept the flavor saver/soul patch, nice.


Gotta always keep the patch!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Aww man. Mine's nowhere near that thick or glorious.



I assume that you're referring to your mustache?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I shaved off my goatee, leaving just my mustache and decided I should probably just become a cop.


Reported 
Please move this to the shitty joke thread.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Reported
> Please move this to the shitty joke thread.



Nawww man! I'd be the coolest cop ever. "Give it here son. I'm going to flush it down the toilet. Run along and I won't write a report or tell your parents. I'm gonna need that lighter too."


----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Nawww man! I'd be the coolest cop ever. "Give it here son. I'm going to flush it down the toilet. Run along and I won't write a report or tell your parents. I'm gonna need that lighter too."


You would need to check their smart phone for contraband nudes.


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2018)

First time I see someone refer to a gimp suit at their uniform.


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2018)

You know how when your PC sucks and you try to scroll down a page it gets stuck for a few seconds at one place....
Well, that one place was the goat pic.... Thanks.


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> You know how when your PC sucks and you try to scroll down a page it gets stuck for a few seconds at one place....
> Well, that one place was the goat pic.... Thanks.


Be thankful it was not goatse.

I'll let you google that one.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2018)

Am I the only one that doesn't see anything wrong with a goat sucking on a woman's titty?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see anything wrong with a goat sucking on a woman's titty?



Nope. I pay good $ every month to view that type of porn...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Nope. I pay good $ every month to view that type of porn...


Then you know that nothing is more unsatisfying then pig dick.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Then you know that nothing is more unsatisfying then pig dick.


Ah yes,,!,, The cork/cock screw


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Ah yes,,!,, The cork/cock screw


I wonder if this is where the sit and spin joke comes in

SH420


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2018)

They should make toothpaste addictive. People would have much better teeth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

that old guy doesn't get it, young punks don't let you do things, you let young punks do things, for you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2018)

I just locked us out of our house, twisted lock on front door and walked out, keys on table. Kitchen window was unlocked so I lifted my daughter through the window. She goes to the door and says, “ I can’t find the keys to unlock the door” lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't want to make any enemies here but…


I think it's time for a new Dick Tracy movie.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I don't want to make any enemies here but…
> 
> 
> I think it's time for a new Dick Tracy movie.


Shadow dick tracy


----------



## Fubard (Mar 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I don't want to make any enemies here but…
> 
> 
> I think it's time for a new Dick Tracy movie.


In these modern, politically correct, times, shouldn't it be a Dickless Tracy movie?


Unless it's made in Thailand, where Tracy has a dick...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I just locked us out of our house, twisted lock on front door and walked out, keys on table. Kitchen window was unlocked so I lifted my daughter through the window. She goes to the door and says, “ I can’t find the keys to unlock the door” lol



Years ago I had this real smartass maintenance guy at our apartment complex. People kept locking themselves out, so he posted a memo with several steps listed to combat this problem. Step #1 was "Don't lock yourself out." That is pretty funny now that I think about it...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Years ago I had this real smartass maintenance guy at our apartment complex. People kept locking themselves out, so he posted a memo with several steps listed to combat this problem. Step #1 was "Don't lock yourself out." That is pretty funny now that I think about it...


That reminded me of my last job. This one dumb bitch kept locking herself out and losing her key on nearly a weekly basis. Usually on the weekend or after hours, which is a $20 charge for me to let them in and $5 for another key. I had asked her several times why she didn't make copies of her key since that would be much cheaper and the complex was literally across the street from a hardware store that could make her a copy. "I dunno" was usually the answer.

At least she called and asked us to let her in. This one girl lost her key and then thought it would be a good idea to have her boyfriend kick the door in and when he couldn't, they broke the window. Then they got pissed that they had to pay for damages.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


is that the dude from the mighty boosh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2018)

Catchy tune: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd0waj8hJCl/?hl=en&taken-by=__stanzillatv


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2018)

Who’s hungry?


 
Happy Easter..


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

Hmmm easter bunny roast.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 2, 2018)

This goes out to you @srh88


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2018)

Steve French said:


> This goes out to you @srh88


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 2, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


That's right down the street from my aunt. I've personally seen 3 trucks hit it in my life. She says at least a truck a week hits it. The good thing is the fire station is only a couple hundred feet away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


that's retarded. tear that piece of shit down and make the railroad or whoever rebuild it the way it ought to be.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

Just dig the road down a bit and leave the bridge. It should be easier.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2018)

this is MURICA, we don't so shit the easy way. that job should require 7 large pieces of equipment that only move for 5 minutes each the whole job, at least three days of non stop dump trucks coming and going, a detour that inconveniences the whole city, and a budget that's at least 3 times what it should cost....

i'm being sarcastic, but that's probably what would happen if you could ever get the complacent government to get off it's ass and fix anything


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2018)

^^^^

I think you're being charitable


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

Bet a good swimming pool installer could have that shit sorted under a week.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2018)

probably, but again, this is murica. they have to take bids, and all the contractors are buddies, they take turns winning the bids, and all do the same shitty work


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Bet a good swimming pool installer could have that shit sorted under a week.


Well yeah. The pool installer is a business man and needs to get jobs done quick so he can do the next one. He loses money and futurejobs the longer it takes.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably, but again, this is murica. they have to take bids, and all the contractors are buddies, they take turns winning the bids, and all do the same shitty work


No way. Contractors chase the money. Ive never ever gave up work or traded work for or with anyone in my trades


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2018)

you don't live in Tn., and you aren't cousins with everyone in a 200 mile radius


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2018)

LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2018)

tsk...kids these days

_"The Condom Challenge is the latest dangerous teen trend that is hopefully not sweeping the nation. The challenge involves inhaling an unwrapped condom through your nose and pulling it through your throat"._

http://www.newsweek.com/teen-trends-dangerous-trends-snorting-condoms-condom-challenge-867784


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> tsk...kids these days
> 
> _"The Condom Challenge is the latest dangerous teen trend that is hopefully not sweeping the nation. The challenge involves inhaling an unwrapped condom through your nose and pulling it through your throat"._
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/teen-trends-dangerous-trends-snorting-condoms-condom-challenge-867784


If only their parents used a condom earlier


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> tsk...kids these days
> 
> _"The Condom Challenge is the latest dangerous teen trend that is hopefully not sweeping the nation. The challenge involves inhaling an unwrapped condom through your nose and pulling it through your throat"._
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/teen-trends-dangerous-trends-snorting-condoms-condom-challenge-867784


Nobody told them the correct use?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2018)

kids always have to come up with their own way to do shit


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> tsk...kids these days
> 
> _"The Condom Challenge is the latest dangerous teen trend that is hopefully not sweeping the nation. The challenge involves inhaling an unwrapped condom through your nose and pulling it through your throat"._
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/teen-trends-dangerous-trends-snorting-condoms-condom-challenge-867784


eeewww, that taste/smell


----------



## Bareback (Apr 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is MURICA, we don't so shit the easy way. that job should require 7 large pieces of equipment that only move for 5 minutes each the whole job, at least three days of non stop dump trucks coming and going, a detour that inconveniences the whole city, and a budget that's at least 3 times what it should cost....
> 
> i'm being sarcastic, but that's probably what would happen if you could ever get the complacent government to get off it's ass and fix anything


What if the professional drivers just learned to read street signs......naw I'm just being silly. We had a street sweeper stuck in the parking deck last week, and I had to attend a safety meeting because of it, I was like wtf I don't drive the street sweeper.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> tsk...kids these days
> 
> _"The Condom Challenge is the latest dangerous teen trend that is hopefully not sweeping the nation. The challenge involves inhaling an unwrapped condom through your nose and pulling it through your throat"._
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/teen-trends-dangerous-trends-snorting-condoms-condom-challenge-867784


And this is the generation trying to tell everyone about how "gun control" works...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> eeewww, that taste/smell


Well CN, I gave it all day and nada, so


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What if the professional drivers just learned to read street signs......naw I'm just being silly. We had a street sweeper stuck in the parking deck last week, and I had to attend a safety meeting because of it, I was like wtf I don't drive the street sweeper.


Corporate entities always go way overboard.

Once, we were all flown into Dallas to attend a safety meeting that covered lifting heavy weights
and climbing ladders. 

Worthy training to be sure, however flying 200 techs, round trip, to Dallas from all over the US was purely ostentatious and opulent. They could have accomplished the same results by attending local boy scout meetings.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What if the professional drivers just learned to read street signs......naw I'm just being silly. We had a street sweeper stuck in the parking deck last week, and I had to attend a safety meeting because of it, I was like wtf I don't drive the street sweeper.


I worked in a food factory where there was a sign at the time clock proclaiming,

Warning!
Beware of inanimate objects!

I always seen it as the breakdown between HR and the Safety dept.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 3, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Who’s hungry?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115244
> Happy Easter..


I’ll take care of that green bean casserole for you. Nice spread.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 3, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I worked in a food factory where there was a sign at the time clock proclaiming,
> 
> Warning!
> Beware of inanimate objects!
> ...


We have a safety meeting every time there's a accident of any kind in any department. The thing that chaps my ass is they have us sign a register saying we have received training, and then give us a verbal command to go against the training. So they have a paper trail to cover their ass's but all we have is " my word against theirs " .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We have a safety meeting every time there's a accident of any kind in any department. The thing that chaps my ass is they have us sign a register saying we have received training, and then give us a verbal command to go against the training. So they have a paper trail to cover their ass's but all we have is " my word against theirs " .


I liked how we had to take water tests of waste water entering the river.

Except they said to take the test 1500' up river of where our supposedly cleaned water entered the river.

Just in case.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I liked how we had to take water tests of waste water entering the river.
> 
> Except they said to take the test 1500' up river of where our supposedly cleaned water entered the river.
> 
> Just in case.


I have been part of many waste treatment plant renovation projects . And they say the water we returned to the river was cleaner than the water in the river ( well that ain't saying much ) .


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We have a safety meeting every time there's a accident of any kind in any department. The thing that chaps my ass is they have us sign a register saying we have received training, and then give us a verbal command to go against the training. So they have a paper trail to cover their ass's but all we have is " my word against theirs " .


Safety should be pro active not reactive. Request a daily safety meeting next time you have one of those reactionary trainings. Bet the sign above your time clock says "safety fifth" or is it first?








Jaded.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nacho Tuesday, that’s a thing right?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Nacho Tuesday, that’s a thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116177


Taco Tuesday, but whatever works.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Taco Tuesday, but whatever works.


Nacho chips are just flat taco shells


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2018)

Just had a pretty cool thunderstorm over the city…


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mamashark's birthday today! At the Sharks game. Already a good night! Hoping for the win to make it a great night.
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark's birthday today! At the Sharks game. Already a good night! Hoping for the win to make it a great night.
> SH420


Happy birthday Mamashark! Enjoy the game!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Safety should be pro active not reactive. Request a daily safety meeting next time you have one of those reactionary trainings. Bet the sign above your time clock says "safety fifth" or is it first?
> 
> Jaded.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Apr 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


LOL.
Safety Sith.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2018)

Taking the little one to preschool today and caught a big ole turkey attacking it's reflection on my brothers truck. Nice looking bird.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Taking the little one to preschool today and caught a big ole turkey attacking it's reflection on my brothers truck. Nice looking bird.
> 
> View attachment 4116780


We were at the Cleveland Oh. zoo passing by an exhibit of wild turkeys.
There was a guy in a wheelchair passing through as well.

The biggest tom in the flock was huge and must have thought the guy in the
wheelchair was after his hens. That gobbler chased after the wheelchair the full lenght
of the enclosure, talking shit and puffing up strutting his stuff. 

Now that I think more about it the tom may have just wanted to mate with the dude in the chair.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 4, 2018)

Much more impressive than the ones at my work
(Although this one has potential)


I think this one is youngster still,

SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2018)

Omg, life is too short to miss RIU


#backinplay


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg, life is too short to miss RIU
> 
> 
> #backinplay


WB!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg, life is too short to miss RIU
> 
> 
> #backinplay


Hmm, Hello.


Always nice to see you.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg, life is too short to miss RIU
> 
> 
> #backinplay


E-girlfriend, I missed you with the energy of a thousand Nagasakis. You're the bomb.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> E-girlfriend, I missed you with the energy of a thousand Nagasakis. You're the bomb.


I missed you too, my favourite e-bf! How's it hanging? Everything cool with you and the fam?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, Hello.
> View attachment 4117051
> 
> Always nice to see you.


Ooooooohhhh Hola mi Cariño! <3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> WB!!


You an' all! Missed you so much!


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Apr 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Nacho Tuesday, that’s a thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116177


I need those in my life right now


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I need those in my life right now


Those are from the cafeteria here at work, we actually have pretty good food for a hospital cafeteria..


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

Our hospital cafeteria's prices match the hospital bills.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Our hospital cafeteria's prices match the hospital bills.


One of our local hospitals was known for having very good food, but they took a lot of crap because nutritionists said it wasn't "healthy". 
So they made a lot of changes and now the food is barely palatable. 
Well done!  

How fucking stupid could they be? 
A little bacon helps the medicine go down...


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

The cafeteria at the bank head office where I worked was killer and so cheap as to be virtually free.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Our hospital cafeteria's prices match the hospital bills.


Our prices are decent. I get a breakfast sandwich and a 20oz coffee for less than $3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Our prices are decent. I get a breakfast sandwich and a 20oz coffee for less than $3


We get a croissant and a coffee for less than €2.


And then we starve all morning euro style


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We get a croissant and a coffee for less than €2.
> 
> 
> And then we starve all morning euro style


Good to see you back, missed you.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Nacho chips are just flat taco shells


----------



## ebgood (Apr 5, 2018)

Wifey served 2 months @ Sutter Sac before we brought the new lil 1 home. She got free food. I bought a muffin frm the cafeteria 1 time and almost had to file bk. I just got outta collections this morn


----------



## ebgood (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Lahada!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah, but this is Africa. I can buy a few loaves of bread for $3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, but this is Africa. I can buy a few loaves of bread for $3


I've only been to Egypt for a hotel breakfast. However I loved the Malaysian breakfast and that was cheap. Roti canai with sweet tea. <$1


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Apr 6, 2018)

Meanwhile, in Sunny Belgium, it has been announced that a new, Islamist, political party is to contest several upcoming local elections, aims include making Belgium an Islamist state under "their" form of Sharia.

You can already guess how this one's going off, and I don't think there's enough beer and popcorn in the world for what's about to kick off over this one because Stevie Wonder could have seen this one coming...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Imagine the TSA line backed up behind this walking tin-smith shop.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

$20 to the first person that breaks open their hard drives and starts chucking the magnets at him.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Knew a young guy at work like that. We named him Tackle Box.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Knew a young guy at work like that. We named him Tackle Box.


The tackle is one thing but what the fuck is up with them horns coming out of his head


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2018)

yeah, but look past the staples and dry wall screws, that guy is at least in his 40s.....if you're still doing that shit in your 40s, your address is a po box you check between carnival sideshow gigs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


 I'd love to see what would happen after doing an MRI on this dude


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd love to see what would happen after doing an MRI on this dude


Fuck man, he'd probably get super powers!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2018)

Took my daughter to the park/fishing spot behind the house for bout an hour, till the bugs ran us off . Didn’t catch anything and we was leaving when my daughter says, maybe you should use a real worm next time. lol. Maybe she’s right.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

@420God 
@tangerinegreen555 
@curious2garden 
@cannabineer 
@jacksmuff 
@Grandpapy 
@srh88 
@Karah 
@jerryb73 
@Bareback 
@Jimmyjonestoo 
@GreatwhiteNorth 
@lokie 
@Gary Goodson 
@mr sunshine 
@whitebb2727 
@Singlemalt 
@BarnBuster 
@Chunky Stool 
@JohnGlennsGarden 
@Roger A. Shrubber 
@pabloesqobar 
@The Outdoorsman 
@kelly4 
@SSGrower 
@farmerfischer 
@shrxhky420 
@tyler.durden 
@ANC 
@dstroy 
@dangledo 
@Indacouch 
@Indagrow 
@Diabolical666 
@Blue Wizard 
@lahadaextranjera 

Hi.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


We're at a meeting.

https://www.greaterowego.com/communitypress/1997/11-97/MAFIA.htm


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


Sup my ninga


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey @Bareback how did that, trail riding backwoods sex thing work out for ya?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey @Bareback how did that, trail riding backwoods sex thing work out for ya?


I was working my game, it was starting to get dark a little, and a damn rain show spoiled it. Ohh well I know next time to take a trap. Starting to look like late night after movie sex now ( I'm ok with it ) but I'll still pretend to be disappointed enough to ask for a rain check ( see what I did there, I think she's going to see it too ).


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


Hey. @neosapien do you get one or 2 notifications when I quote _and tag you?_


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


Yo Neo! What's good homie!?
Was'up er'body!!??

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

420God said:


> Hey. @neosapien do you get one or 2 notifications when I quote _and tag you?_


@420God I never got a "mentioned". Just a like and a quote. How's bout you?


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God I never got a "mentioned". Just a like and a quote. How's bout you?


Same.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

Also if I didnt mention you, don't be a bitch about it. Just kidding. I literally scrolled through my notifications and just mentioned every name I saw for the last 2 days. And that's about my attention span these days. So I probably just forgot you exist.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

Which then leads me to… wait wait @dannyboy602 where you been broheim?


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was working my game, it was starting to get dark a little, and a damn rain show spoiled it. Ohh well I know next time to take a *trap*. Starting to look like late night after movie sex now ( I'm ok with it ) but I'll still pretend to be disappointed enough to ask for a rain check ( see what I did there, I think she's going to see it too ).


It's a good idea to use bait with a trap.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


What up dude.

My buddy post this the other day. Thought neo would like this



Yaks and shit


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> What up dude.
> 
> My buddy post this the other day. Thought neo would like this
> 
> ...


That picture is FUCKING epic!


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 6, 2018)

Badasses, the lot of ya.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


Sorry I missed your call to arms. I was on family business.

Had to meet my step daughter's new rooter for the first time.
We, it was a double date, went to dinner at a popular nightclub featuring live music.

Within 1 hour, I learned more about the guy than I needed to
know on our first date.

I now know what toy's he owns, how big they are, what they
cost, how much horsepower they have and what lake they are parked on.
I also know the meds he takes for his health issues too.

I know that he has a close relationship with a friend that sends/texts him
unsolicited nudes and hard core porn. I also now know that he approves of anal sex.
This part I know because he received such text messages during dinner and was
gracious enough to share them with us at the table just before our meals were served.

I know that he likes top shelf liquor and can drink like a fish, matching her 1 for 1,
which at times during the evening she had drinks lined up 3 deep sitting in front of her.

I know more about this guy now than I know about her past infatuations, some of whom
I've known for years.

smh, sigh. Seems on par with her previous choices in suitors.


I'm not judging him, I have my own peccadilloes, just reporting the events of the evening.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2018)

Hopefully, I'll be dead before my daughter reaches that age.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 7, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Meanwhile, in Sunny Belgium, it has been announced that a new, Islamist, political party is to contest several upcoming local elections, aims include making Belgium an Islamist state under "their" form of Sharia.
> 
> You can already guess how this one's going off, and I don't think there's enough beer and popcorn in the world for what's about to kick off over this one because Stevie Wonder could have seen this one coming...


Are you in Belgium? At least our President Puigdemont isn't hiding under political cover over there anymore. It's all one big joke .


----------



## Fubard (Apr 7, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Are you in Belgium? At least our President Puigdemont isn't hiding under political cover over there anymore. It's all one big joke .


Only because someone was careless with their mobile phone so the Spanish could track him back to Belgium via Germany.

No worries for us, he's someone else's problem just now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2018)

Watching the morning news and they were reporting a, grow house raid. They had 4 plants.. news worthy.. you must really be fucking up to get raided with that..


----------



## Fubard (Apr 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Watching the morning news and they were reporting a, grow house raid. They had 4 plants.. news worthy.. you must really be fucking up to get raided with that..


You have to be having a REALLY slow news day when 4 plants is "news"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You have to be having a REALLY slow news day when 4 plants is "news"


That’s what I thought. Gonna be a good day


----------



## Fubard (Apr 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s what I thought. Gonna be a good day


Of course it is, it's F1 qualifying from Bahrain in a couple of hours and, iirc, it's the IRL from Phoenix tonight too if I can't sleep at what will be silly o'clock tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s what I thought. Gonna be a good day


Aren't you going to get slammed with bad weather today.

On a side note, I have a customer that lives in Jacksonville or St Augustine and is driving up to see me with a big check for some remodeling and a list of more stuff she wants to do.

Plus I have a lot of sawmilling to do, cedar, pine, and fur.

I've started building a out building and should complete soon.

Damn life is busy ........

@lokie please stop picking on my spelling ........trap/tarp are very close for a dude that was drinking all afternoon and had sex on the brain lol.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 7, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Fubard (Apr 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> trap/tarp are very close for a dude that was drinking all afternoon and *had sex on the brain* lol.


Don't remember that episode, how did Pinky take it?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Aren't you going to get slammed with bad weather today.
> 
> On a side note, I have a customer that lives in Jacksonville or St Augustine and is driving up to see me with a big check for some remodeling and a list of more stuff she wants to do.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, the weather is on it’s way. They say, high winds possible tornados. That just means I don’t need an excuse not to leave the house  just reading what you got going on today has made me tired. Lol. No rain for you?


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Watching the morning news and they were reporting a, grow house raid. They had 4 plants.. news worthy.. you must really be fucking up to get raided with that..


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Aren't you going to get slammed with bad weather today.
> 
> On a side note, I have a customer that lives in Jacksonville or St Augustine and is driving up to see me with a big check for some remodeling and a list of more stuff she wants to do.
> 
> ...


Sorry I miss read that man.

It made perfect sense to me.
Taking a trap into the woods while hunting the beast with 2 backs
makes perfect sense. 
And a tarp would be handy too.

As for spelling, sober or intoxicated, mine is sub par.
I used to ditch spelling class in grade school to attend music class.
Now I still can't carry a tune in a bucket or spell worth a chit.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2018)

Tarps are also useful for stopping blood getting on the carpet when people get really annoying.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Tarps are also useful for stopping blood getting on the carpet when people get really annoying.


Tiled floors, carpets attract dust and the tiles are much easier to wash off. "Got cats, leave hair and dust and christ knows what else everywhere, floors always scrubbed clean because of them, Officer".

Well, if anyone is interested, F1 quali was "interesting" with Vettel stealing pole from Kimi, then Bottas, Hamilton, Ricciardo then GASLY in the STR-Honda. But Hamilton gets a 5 place grid penalty for changing his gearbox, so Gasly, who has only done a few F1 races, with a Honda starts in 5th ahead of Hamilton (9th) whilst dealing with "parent" team ahead and "ex-team member now with old engine supplier" behind him and a mad Hamilton bearing down. If he gets his start right, turn one could get "rather personal" but at least he shouldn't have to worry about Verstappen going all Kamikaze on him for a while...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah man, the weather is on it’s way. They say, high winds possible tornados. That just means I don’t need an excuse not to leave the house  just reading what you got going on today has made me tired. Lol. No rain for you?


Yeah it's raining now and has been for hours, I just came in for a few sandwiches and a dry shirt, I can't not work just because it's raining. My sawmill is under a covered area, but I still get wet and if it gets really bad.... I quit.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


High.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> @tangerinegreen555
> @curious2garden
> @cannabineer
> ...


Sup baby... how you doing?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> High.


Do you even fish, bro?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 7, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you even fish, bro?


Yes! Yes I do... Steelhead are starting to run.. browns already ran.. suckers will be in the river with in the next two weeks..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2018)

my favorite seasonal app
 
I filed electronically on the 3rd
Only 8 days to get the money!


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> my favorite seasonal app
> View attachment 4118428
> I filed electronically on the 3rdView attachment 4118429
> Only 8 days to get the money!


Cool! In eight days your going to loan me some money..Right? All my taxes got nailed buy the student loans collection department.. fuckers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Cool! In eight days your going to loan me some money..Right? All my taxes got nailed buy the student loans collection department.. fuckers


If you show me how to grow poppy. I like poppy seed rolls .


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you show me how to grow poppy. I like poppy seed rolls .
> View attachment 4118435


Lmao! Sure..


----------



## dstroy (Apr 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Also if I didnt mention you, don't be a bitch about it. Just kidding. I literally scrolled through my notifications and just mentioned every name I saw for the last 2 days. And that's about my attention span these days. So I probably just forgot you exist.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy Sabbath, my riu Brethren. When you get home from your incredibly boring obligatory church service, pour yourself a hot cup of jesus and unwind with these humorous church signs. Amen...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sabbath, my riu Brethren. When you get home from your incredibly boring obligatory church service, pour yourself a hot cup of jesus and unwind with these humorous church signs. Amen...


LOL I'm heading to the baseball stadium today to drink and eat crap  I also BBQ'ed a brisket, pics might follow depends on how well I pollute myself at the stadium.

What are you up to today?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm heading to the baseball stadium today to drink and eat crap  I also BBQ'ed a brisket, pics might follow depends on how well I pollute myself at the stadium.
> 
> What are you up to today?


Hey, Annie! Sounds fun, I thought you may one who skips church. Gotta guy coming by soon to pick up a couple ounces. I haven't been in my car in about a week, I think I'll drive to the supermarket and restock my fridge, pick up some stout and some Basil Haydens (it's COLD in Chicago) and maybe pick up some take out. I'll clean this place while listening to some podcasts, do some light practicing, then get lifted and binge-watch some shows I've pirated. Should be a super chill Sabbath...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Annie! Sounds fun, I thought you may one who skips church. Gotta guy coming by soon to pick up a couple ounces. I haven't been in my car in about a week, I think I'll drive to the supermarket and restock my fridge, pick up some stout and some Basil Haydens (it's COLD in Chicago) and maybe pick up some take out. I'll clean this place while listening to some podcasts, do some light practicing, then get lifted and binge-watch some shows I've pirated. Should be a super chill Sabbath...


Church is for funerals..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Church is for funerals..


You just don't get it. 

Church is for raising money...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sunday dinner with the fam..


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Church is for funerals..


Funerals and weddings. Six of one...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Sunday dinner with the fam..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118991


Ohhhhhh Jerry.........low country boil..... I feel moist.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2018)

LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Church is for funerals..


Idiots


Its Monday here

And church is for sacrifices


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Annie! Sounds fun, I thought you may one who skips church. Gotta guy coming by soon to pick up a couple ounces. I haven't been in my car in about a week, I think I'll drive to the supermarket and restock my fridge, pick up some stout and some Basil Haydens (it's COLD in Chicago) and maybe pick up some take out. I'll clean this place while listening to some podcasts, do some light practicing, then get lifted and binge-watch some shows I've pirated. Should be a super chill Sabbath...


I had my first ever sushi; tuna, salmon and halibut, it was very good. The pickled ginger was wonderful. I ate a good sized teaspoon of wasabi, that was a mistake.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2018)

Most wasabi is just radish dyed green.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> Most wasabi is just radish dyed green.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2018)

Annie, wasabi is great on grilled bloody beef too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Annie, wasabi is great on grilled bloody beef too.


It was very good. Eating an entire spoonful alone may have been a mistake but who's to say. There is another great sushi joint in LA my son swears by so there we go!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It was very good. Eating an entire spoonful alone may have been a mistake but who's to say. There is another great sushi joint in LA my son swears by so there we go!


Stay away from the boxed Sakai.


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I had my first ever sushi; tuna, salmon and halibut, it was very good. The pickled ginger was wonderful. I ate a good sized teaspoon of wasabi, that was a mistake.


While working in Tokyo I met a zero pilot that would sit and eat wasabi by the spoon fulls.

I tried some about the size of a BB.
That was more than enough for me.

Never again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It was very good. *Eating an entire spoonful alone may have been a mistake* but who's to say. There is another great sushi joint in LA my son swears by so there we go!


Ah, but it's an honorable gesture. Bet ya never knew sinuses could feel that much pain LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ah, but it's an honorable gesture. Bet ya never knew sinuses could feel that much pain LOL


More like, "Oh shit not menopause again!"


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2018)

Think You've Been Eating Wasabi All This Time? Think Again.
Bamboozled.
By Alison Spiegel
Wasabi: you know it well, or so you think. Chances are, however, you've never actually eaten real wasabi, or at least not very often. This is because most of the wasabi served outside of Japan is a mixture of horseradish, mustard ...and food coloring. Even in Japan, the demand for real wasabi is so high that you'll often find the horseradish mixture instead, with little, if any, real wasabi mixed in...

https://www.huffingtonpost.co.za/entry/fake-wasabi-horseradish_us_561bd666e4b0082030a33959

I like wasabi peanuts


----------



## Fubard (Apr 9, 2018)

You all just reminded me that soon it's "Fiesta Europa" in Antwerp, 5 days where all sorts of European delicacies, some alcoholic and others not, are on sale at an open air market with a party atmosphere.

There's usually a delectable Scottish lass there selling some delicious "artisanal" hot sauces made in the UK. Sure, a bit pricey but one is right on the edge of my limits, meaning it's somewhere between "Chernobyl" and "Hiroshima" and is perfect for my diabetic needs as She can't handle the spicy food that well so I just need a drop of this Wow-Wow Sauce, and I don't mean Kitchiner's version, to bring the heat up to "Windscale" levels without there being an overdose of sugars.

They have a beef marinade sauce which also just needs a small amount to get the flavours out, so I'm looking forward to going for that alone.

It's moved this year to what I assume is a bigger area, should be some lovely food and drink available and hopefully some decent coffee at decent prices.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Church is for funerals..


haven't been in a church in 35 years. for some reason i don't get invited to weddings or funerals.
might be because my idea of dressing up is ironing a pair of khakis and finding a polo that doesn't have a stain on it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> Think You've Been Eating Wasabi All This Time? Think Again.
> Bamboozled.
> By Alison Spiegel
> Wasabi: you know it well, or so you think. Chances are, however, you've never actually eaten real wasabi, or at least not very often. This is because most of the wasabi served outside of Japan is a mixture of horseradish, mustard ...and food coloring. Even in Japan, the demand for real wasabi is so high that you'll often find the horseradish mixture instead, with little, if any, real wasabi mixed in...
> ...


when i was a kid i worked at a Chinese restaurant, that was owned and run by a real Chinsese family. they were nice to us all, and fed us every day, but it wasn't food off the menu, it was weird shit they really ate. i got introduced to wasabi when i saw them putting it on their food. they were slopping it on, so i did too. that was the first and last time i ever ate wasabi. it tastes like melted plastic smells....for hours, and feels about the same in my stomach


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Idiots
> 
> 
> Its Monday here
> ...


i think there have already been enough sacrifices in the name of religion


----------



## dangledo (Apr 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I had my first ever sushi; tuna, salmon and halibut, it was very good. The pickled ginger was wonderful. I ate a good sized teaspoon of wasabi, that was a mistake.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2018)

If you're a homeowner and do your own taxes:

_New pitfalls when deducting mortgage interest_
https://www.financial-planning.com/news/what-the-new-tax-law-means-for-helocs-and-mortgage-interest-deduction


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wife's aunt died over the weekend. 89 years old. Also, she was the mom of the guy who introduced me to my wife (cousin-in-law?) so I actually knew her before I met my wife as I knew all of her kids.

So the afternoon sucked.

Got to see some people I hadn't seen in 30 years, and some I hadn't seen for a few years. That was nice but it still sucked.

And I must say I've aged well compared to some of my wife's relatives and old friends who were there. But it still sucked.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Bumble keeps trying to match me with my sister...think I should go for it?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think there have already been enough sacrifices in the name of religion


Well said


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Bumble keeps trying to match me with my sister...think I should go for it?


What's bumble?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> What's bumble?


Probably a hillbilly version of Kik..


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Probably a hillbilly version of Kik..


Love me some hicks with red pussy's.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> What's bumble?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

Bumbles bounce..! Lol..


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> What's bumble?


Its an app to fuck local singles near you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Its an app to fuck local singles near you


oh, and i thought it was an app the crabs invented so they could get around town, kinda like uber for stds


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, and i thought it was an app the crabs invented so they could get around town, kinda like uber for stds


Its that too


----------



## ebgood (Apr 10, 2018)

Gonna take my girl to SF this weekend. Booked a suite. Cant wait to get there and sleep saturday away. Aunty is gna babysit for us. I almost cried when she offered. Im old af


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, and i thought it was an app the crabs invented so they could get around town, kinda like uber for stds


I think that's what he said?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2018)

This dude makes Buster Keaton look like a pussy...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1044982272282805


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Bumble keeps trying to match me with my sister...think I should go for it?


Would that be considered a Bumblefuck???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> This dude makes Buster Keaton look like a pussy...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1044982272282805


Damn!! The original Parkour Master.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> This dude makes Buster Keaton look like a pussy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the kid on his back.. lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> This dude makes Buster Keaton look like a pussy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dudes a badass for that time period..


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2018)

My state's not the worst but damn near


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2018)

A lil sushi takeout, my daughter wanted to eat in the living room so that’s what’s up with the pink tablecloth covering the coffee table.lol @curious2garden hungry? 



 Fancy with our, plastic ware..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> A lil sushi takeout, my daughter wanted to eat in the living room so that’s what’s up with the pink tablecloth covering the coffee table.lol @curious2garden hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120858 Fancy with our, plastic ware..lol


Actually, starving! That looks excellent. Today is $1.25 pupusas and now I'm craving Red Salmon's $8.95 lunch arrgh..... decisions decisions


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> A lil sushi takeout, my daughter wanted to eat in the living room so that’s what’s up with the pink tablecloth covering the coffee table.lol @curious2garden hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120858 Fancy with our, plastic ware..lol


I love sushi


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Any sushi with avo will be discarded


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Any sushi with avo will be discarded


When I was younger I felt like that about avocado today I'm starting to like the stuff. This getting old is weird.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Any sushi with avo will be discarded


 Not much meat on an avocet, and it's too gamy for sushi.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Not much meat on an avocet, and it's too gamy for sushi.


Flying opioids?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Flying opioids?


Image search "percocet sushi" brought these edible busts of rappers.







This one is Gucci Mane (I don't know from rappers)


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Any sushi with avo will be discarded


I love avocados!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I love sushi


Never met a bear that didn’t, oh wait, never met a bear..


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Never met a bear that didn’t, oh wait, never met a bear..


Food is the magic that makes for a happy friendly bear


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> When I was younger I felt like that about avocado today I'm starting to like the stuff. This getting old is weird.


I eat avo dip though.

My wife can't stand guavas, but she drinks the juice...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Actually, starving! That looks excellent. Today is $1.25 pupusas and now I'm craving Red Salmon's $8.95 lunch arrgh..... decisions decisions


1.25 pupusas....i'll gamble


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Such an unfortunate name though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

you can call em Trump and i'd eat em


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

Dentist appt. at lunchtime.
 
Horrible view. And I should get free gas for having to look at those dumb posters they tack up on the a ceiling. I think they target 8th grade girls on those things.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

they should at least give you a sucker


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they should at least give you a sucker


My dental hygenist is the hottest 55 yr. old I know. 

Sometimes I wish it was 1985 again.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My dental hygenist is the hottest 55 yr. old I know.
> 
> Sometimes I wish it was 1985 again.


the 80s, where people partied like it was 1999.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4120980 View attachment 4120981 View attachment 4120982
> you can call em Trump and i'd eat em


As long as there are no beans hiding in there, I'd be game to try those.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

I have deduced that the wife made crab cakes in my absence.

So I'm throwing in some of those frozen fries you bake on parchment paper and dinner!

Those parchment fries aren't half bad for frozen. Hope she didn't want me to save anything.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Such an unfortunate name though.


my mind went to some weird kind of insect casing thingy on a stick


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2018)

_"The internationally recognized date for Holocaust Remembrance Day corresponds to the 27th day of Nisan on the Hebrew calendar. It marks the anniversary of the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising. In Hebrew, Holocaust Remembrance Day is called Yom Hashoah. When the actual date of Yom Hashoah falls on a Friday, the state of Israel observes Yom Hashoah on the preceding Thursday. When it falls on a Sunday, Yom Hashoah is observed on the following Monday."_

2018 Thursday, April 12
2019 Thursday, May 2
2020 Tuesday, April 21

*Millennials not sure they have heard of the Holocaust study *
https://www.haaretz.com/jewish/holocaust-remembrance-day/u-s-millennials-not-sure-they-have-heard-of-the-holocaust-study-says-1.5994426​


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

My buddy's 80 year old mom has parotid cancer.
Apparently excessively rare, she is the lucky 1 in 300,000. It hasn't spread to liver or lungs, but has spread locally and is causing vision problems in one eye.

Inoperable, but they have high hopes with chemo and radiation.

She finally admitted it's bothered her for 8 years when a Dr. back then told her he could fix it but not without slight disfigurement. She didn't want to look bad and said no.

I hope they can shrink it. But there's so few cases they won't put a % chance on it. 

Don't get old.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4120980 View attachment 4120981 View attachment 4120982
> you can call em Trump and i'd eat em


Dos revueltas y un jalapeño con queso y un chicharrón con queso. Curtido y salsa de tomate, para llevar por favor.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4121163
> My buddy's 80 year old mom has parotid cancer.
> Apparently excessively rare, she is the lucky 1 in 300,000. It hasn't spread to liver or lungs, but has spread locally and is causing vision problems in one eye.
> 
> ...


Age tends to be self-limiting, sigh.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 12, 2018)

T


curious2garden said:


> Dos revueltas y un jalapeño con queso y un chicharrón con queso. Curtido y salsa de tomate, para llevar por favor.
> 
> Age tends to be self-limiting, sigh.


Triple Cheeseburger no bun and a diet coke?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> T
> 
> Triple Cheeseburger no bun and a diet coke?


LOL pretty much, best of all the diet coke cancels all the cheeseburger calories. Yeah my spanish is non-existent but the ladies at the local pupuseria take good care of me and by that I mean they haven't poisoned me yet for my murder of their language.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL pretty much, best of all the diet coke cancels all the cheeseburger calories. Yeah my spanish is non-existent but the ladies at the local pupuseria take good care of me and by that I mean they haven't poisoned me yet for my murder of their language.


Does the Italian in you come out by using your hands to talk?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Does the Italian in you come out by using your hands to talk?


LOL nah that's me just wanting to slap the shit outta most people.


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Dos revueltas y un jalapeño con queso y un chicharrón con queso. Curtido y *salsa de tomate*, para llevar por favor.


something, something, *ketchup* , something, please.

I'm not fluent in Spanish but I can pick out the most important things.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 12, 2018)

Im fluent but I have No idea what that is, California Mexican is way different than New Mexico Mexican, I even googled it and have never seen such a thing, and I lived in Juarez for 2 years. @curious2garden Its the revueltas that I no Nintendo! Please explain


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Im fluent but I have No idea what that is, California Mexican is way different than New Mexico Mexican, I even googled it and have never seen such a thing, and I lived in Juarez for 2 years. @curious2garden Its the revueltas that I no Nintendo! Please explain


It's cause it's not Mexican, it's el Salvadorean 
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Dos revueltas y un jalapeño con queso y un chicharrón con queso. Curtido y salsa de tomate, para llevar por favor.
> 
> Age tends to be self-limiting, sigh.


yeah, but i don't like curtido, coleslaw is coleslaw, no matter what country it comes from


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's cause it's not Mexican, it's el Salvadorean
> SH420


and honduran, thats where i get em here, the honduran market


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

I got one of those glands next to the tongue blocked once.
We went out that night. It got so annoying until I took some MDMA.
After a while, I could feel the whole thing bursting and the shit came out tasting like bitter molly.
Was such a relief discovering this medicinal use


----------



## Fubard (Apr 13, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Im fluent but I have No idea what that is, California Mexican is way different than New Mexico Mexican, I even googled it and have never seen such a thing, and I lived in Juarez for 2 years. @curious2garden Its the revueltas that I no Nintendo! Please explain


Pfft, you should try Dutch, Antwerpse and West-Vlaams. All are allegedly the same language, but only one sounds like it's closely related to Klingon


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2018)

I used to work with a guy who was from Nigeria. He had a very heavy and difficult 
accent to understand.

He claimed to speak 3 languages and 9 different dialects. After I had heard him say that
twice I asked him "Well pick just one and I'll try to understand it." 

He was a cool guy just hard to to understand especially when get got 
excited about something.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Im fluent but I have No idea what that is, California Mexican is way different than New Mexico Mexican, I even googled it and have never seen such a thing, and I lived in Juarez for 2 years. @curious2garden Its the revueltas that I no Nintendo! Please explain


A friend of mine is in Tucumcari NM right now, close to you? I had to google, never heard of it. My daughters boyfriend is from Juarez, they have been here for years and he speaks little Spanish but his mom refuses to speak English even though she can.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Pfft, you should try Dutch, Antwerpse and West-Vlaams. All are allegedly the same language, but only one sounds like it's closely related to Klingon


You Americans owe your accents to the dutch. Ever heard a Dutchman speak English? They have a proto-American accent.
Sounds like ducks speaking just like Americans.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> A friend of mine is in Tucumcari NM right now, close to you? I had to google, never heard of it. My daughters boyfriend is from Juarez, they have been here for years and he speaks little Spanish but his mom refuses to speak English even though she can.


I bet you have.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)

Hooomans


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I bet you have.


First thing I thought of when I heard the name


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I bet you have.


Lol, still no.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, still no.


Once more then I'll let it go.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Im fluent but I have No idea what that is, California Mexican is way different than New Mexico Mexican, I even googled it and have never seen such a thing, and I lived in Juarez for 2 years. @curious2garden Its the revueltas that I no Nintendo! Please explain


Revueltas are a mix of pork, beans and cheese like any name it doesn't necessarily make sense. They are wonderful by the way.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but i don't like curtido, coleslaw is coleslaw, no matter what country it comes from


 OMG fried sauerkraut with sausage is so tasty, best of all crucifers don't make me fart! Ha ha I win.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4121328


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2018)

Has anyone else felt a bit “violated “ during a pat down security check at the airport? The TSA women felt me rather boldly in all my most person physical areas. She practically grabbed my pussy and massaged my breasts. This is even after a full body X Ray scan. She asked me if I wanted to go to the bathroom to do it before she did it!! Then she swabbed my hands with a wipe and stuck the wipe in a machine to read it. I have no idea?? All the security checkers were giggling prior to this scanning and pat down . I was kinda embarrassed and frustrated because I was confused if they were trying to have fun at my expense. I have been through so many other airports and nothing like this has ever happened before. I was wearing tight well fitting clothes so you could see nothing was being hidden.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone else felt a bit “violated “ during a pat down security check at the airport? The TSA women felt me rather boldly in all my most person physical areas. She practically grabbed my pussy and massaged my breasts. This is even after a full body X Ray scan. She asked me if I wanted to go to the bathroom to do it before she did it!! Then she swabbed my hands with a wipe and stuck the wipe in a machine to read it. I have no idea?? All the security checkers were giggling prior to this scanning and pat down . I was kinda embarrassed and frustrated because I was confused if they were trying to have fun at my expense. I have been through so many other airports and nothing like this has ever happened before. I was wearing tight well fitting clothes so you could see nothing was being hidden.



That sucks. Do you have any pics or video of this event?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That sucks. Do you have any pics of video of this event?


No. I was traveling alone and I was exhausted. I was completely caught off guard.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was wearing tight well fitting clothes so you could see nothing was being hidden.


That there could be the very reason.
TSA are no more than humans with a badge & authority over us.
There are demented people there too.

Sorry for your bad experience - I "feel" for you. 





Sorry, I had to.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That there could be the very reason.
> TSA are no more than humans with a badge & authority over us.
> There are demented people there too.
> 
> ...



Most I've seen are out of shape, moronic, HS dropouts. It figures they'd put our safety in the hands of the substandard...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2018)

Well I will be prepared next time for sure. U might also want to be aware of this happening at LAX airport. Watch out for the very tall African American women . I suggest grabbing ur cell phone and a friend and go to the bathroom for the pat down before being humiliated in public.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

That's a good idea. Have a friend hold the camera so it doesn't get in the way of the hot action...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's a good idea. Have a friend hold the camera so it doesn't get in the way of the hot action...


Thanks for the good advice. I’m traveling again next week through 2 other states. u have given me some excellent ideas how to go about protecting myself and possibly exposing this problem to the public.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone else felt a bit “violated “ during a pat down security check at the airport? The TSA women felt me rather boldly in all my most person physical areas. She practically grabbed my pussy and massaged my breasts. This is even after a full body X Ray scan. She asked me if I wanted to go to the bathroom to do it before she did it!! *Then she swabbed my hands with a wipe and stuck the wipe in a machine to read it. I have no idea*?? All the security checkers were giggling prior to this scanning and pat down . I was kinda embarrassed and frustrated because I was confused if they were trying to have fun at my expense. I have been through so many other airports and nothing like this has ever happened before. I was wearing tight well fitting clothes so you could see nothing was being hidden.


Checking for potential explosives( nitrogenous compounds). Had you been fertilizing with high nitrogen prior to being there you'd read positive and been strip searched and really prodded. The rest you can figure out


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the good advice. I’m traveling again next week through 2 other states. u have given me some excellent ideas how to go about protecting myself and possibly exposing this problem to the public.



Excellent. Please post the video here so we can all better understand this problem. For science...


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2018)

why do they allow people that are both clearly insane and profoundly stupid to have access to the internet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do they allow people that are both clearly insane and profoundly stupid to have access to the internet?


considering over half the population falls into this category it would be difficult to manage.
A new system would have to be developed. a new system could be broken down into 3 categories. You would start at the bottom . they would be called the Low Life Bottom Feeders.
The second tier would be the Middle of the Road average Joe Shmoe and then the next tier would be the over educated, those holding many master degrees, stimulating intellectuals. You could call them the Supreme Intellectual Group.
Everyone would have to take a test to prove their intelligence. Once that has been established , they will dispersed to the proper group.
Of course the Low Lifes will require the most disciplinary actions. If they cannot come to a truce with their problems they will be detained and contained against their will. They will be strapped down, bounded and bonded, thrown in a rubber room and forced to watch 3 stooges reruns nonstop for a week.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2018)

nope, when over half the population is "abnormal" you have to reclassify things, because that's now the norm....aren't statistics wonderful?


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2018)

Please no. I hate a room full of smartarses. It doesn't go well with my narcissism.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)

Fuck Sessions.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone else felt a bit “violated “ during a pat down security check at the airport? The TSA women felt me rather boldly in all my most person physical areas. She practically grabbed my pussy and massaged my breasts. This is even after a full body X Ray scan. She asked me if I wanted to go to the bathroom to do it before she did it!! Then she swabbed my hands with a wipe and stuck the wipe in a machine to read it. I have no idea?? All the security checkers were giggling prior to this scanning and pat down . I was kinda embarrassed and frustrated because I was confused if they were trying to have fun at my expense. I have been through so many other airports and nothing like this has ever happened before. I was wearing tight well fitting clothes so you could see nothing was being hidden.


They do the same shit to me at Walmart.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2018)

Only because you make a scene if they don't


----------



## rockethoe (Apr 15, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> considering over half the population falls into this category it would be difficult to manage.
> A new system would have to be developed. a new system could be broken down into 3 categories. You would start at the bottom . they would be called the Low Life Bottom Feeders.
> The second tier would be the Middle of the Road average Joe Shmoe and then the next tier would be the over educated, those holding many master degrees, stimulating intellectuals. You could call them the Supreme Intellectual Group.
> Everyone would have to take a test to prove their intelligence. Once that has been established , they will dispersed to the proper group.
> Of course the Low Lifes will require the most disciplinary actions. If they cannot come to a truce with their problems they will be detained and contained against their will. They will be strapped down, bounded and bonded, thrown in a rubber room and forced to watch 3 stooges reruns nonstop for a week.



Isn't that pretty much what we have already?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> considering over half the population falls into this category it would be difficult to manage.
> A new system would have to be developed. a new system could be broken down into 3 categories. You would start at the bottom . they would be called the Low Life Bottom Feeders.
> The second tier would be the Middle of the Road average Joe Shmoe and then the next tier would be the over educated, those holding many master degrees, stimulating intellectuals. You could call them the Supreme Intellectual Group.
> Everyone would have to take a test to prove their intelligence. Once that has been established , they will dispersed to the proper group.
> Of course the Low Lifes will require the most disciplinary actions. If they cannot come to a truce with their problems they will be detained and contained against their will. They will be strapped down, bounded and bonded, thrown in a rubber room and forced to watch 3 stooges reruns nonstop for a week.


Extreme intelligence and insanity could be correlates, tyranny of the mean.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2018)

This is the root of the mad scientist trope.

"I am not a mad scientist, I am an angry scientist!"


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't know if I'm mad because I'm angry OR if I'm angry because I'm mad.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2018)

The radar looks like a tomahawk…


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The radar looks like a tomahawk…
> 
> View attachment 4122717


It's been worse


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)

Stream Coachella free on YT. Eminem's on soon, not sure which channel. Enjoy!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2018)

Wut? Well, let's see, I've got about...uh oh -12 years left 

*Just one extra drink could take years off your life*​_The new research revealed that there is no such thing as beneficial moderate drinking. The "safe" drinking limit was as low as seven "standard" drinks per week, with anything above that increasing the risk of premature death._
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(18)30134-X/abstract


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

Good, I have maybe 7 drinks a year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Good, I have maybe 7 drinks a year.


I'm Fucked.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm Fucked.


Hello, Fucked.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2018)

Las Vegas was interesting. 
Weed is WAY more popular than tobacco. I didn't count how many times we smelled it -- at least a dozen times a day for sure. 
And not just on the street. We were on a non-smoking floor and the hallway usually reeked of herb. 

One thing that's ironic is you'll get nothing for free at the Aria hotel unless it's a comp for gambling. 
If you get thirsty in your room and didn't bring water, there are two options:
1) Drink the heavily chlorinated tap water.
2) Pay $10 for the liter of Fiji(?) that's in the room. 

And we had a perfectly ordinary breakfast that cost $83 after the tip. 

Yeah, I'm a little bitter. 
Fuck the Aria and MGM.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Las Vegas was interesting.
> Weed is WAY more popular than tobacco. I didn't count how many times we smelled it -- at least a dozen times a day for sure.
> And not just on the street. We were on a non-smoking floor and the hallway usually reeked of herb.
> 
> ...


My buddy has a 300K townhouse on the strip. (It's not very big, like a 3rd of what you'd buy here.)

But it's fun to go there once in a while. Don't have to pay for a room but you make up for it at dinner and in the dispensaries. Lol.

My buddy is what I'd call a semipro gambler. He has a photocopy of a $32K check from winning at Texas HoId 'em.

His uncle (a true pro gambler) bought casino stock way back when and became a millionaire by the '70's.

My buddy is the executor of his uncle's living trust fund so he can buy anything he wants (like a $300K townhouse) but it's property of the living trust. He gets an annual salary too.

Talk about a cool uncle that sets up future generations!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2018)

uh, aisle seat please 

_"A female passenger, according to WCAU, was "partially sucked out" of the Boeing 373's window when the engine exploded and shrapnel from the engine smashed a window"._

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/17/southwest-airlines-planes-engine-explodes-1-passenger-dead.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2018)

taxes still due though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> uh, aisle seat please
> 
> _"A female passenger, according to WCAU, was "partially sucked out" of the Boeing 373's window when the engine exploded and shrapnel from the engine smashed a window"._
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/17/southwest-airlines-planes-engine-explodes-1-passenger-dead.html


Wow ! That is horrible!! It’s terrible that someone died but it could have been so much worse! The pilots should be commended on getting that plane down and saving the lives of the remaining passagers.jeez I have 2 window seats on my flights on 4/20 maybe I should get aisle instead.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 17, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow ! That is horrible!! It’s terrible that someone died but it could have been so much worse! The pilots should be commended on getting that plane down and saving the lives of the remaining passagers.jeez I have 2 window seats on my flights on 4/20 maybe I should get aisle instead.


Her's was right next to the engine on a 737; as long as your seat isn't there and you practice your ninja skills (springing, hopping, etc) you'll be fine. @neosapien can coach you


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Her's was right next to the engine on a 737; as long as your seat isn't there and you practice your ninja skills (springing, hopping, etc) you'll be fine. @neosapien can coach you


Thanks for the good advice Singlemalt! I will make sure I’m not in that window seat next to the engine . I was in those seats right next to the engine yesterday on a united flight same type of airplane.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2018)

Stats show the safest seats are in the rear.

The analysis found that the seats in the back third of the aircraft had a 32% fatality rate, compared with 39% in the middle third and 38% in the front third.

http://time.com/3934663/safest-seat-airplane/


Include the fact you get to board first and typically store your gear in the over head first
it seems like a win win on all accounts.

But I gamble the odds. I want off that mofo ASAP so i'll take any seat that is on the aisle and as far forward as possible.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 17, 2018)

We always fly Delta to China on the 777-200er/lr and get seats 43a,b,c. 

1. Limited recline, but the trade-off is nobody behind you kicking your seat.
2. Bathrooms are conveniently directly behind you.
3. The galley is directly behind you. The attendants tend to get you stuff fast when asked. 
4. You're tucked in a corner of the plane and can make a habitat as such.

Seat guru lists them as a bad seat but seat guru obviously is a commie.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2018)

I just changed my seats. I got the last row aisle for the 4 hr flight. It might smell by the crapper but the advantage of standing when I need to for a while will be easier in that location. For the 3 hr flight I got the front 2nd row aisle after first class upgrade to an economy plus, whatever that is.window seats are totally over rated. Should I get one of those neck pillows?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just changed my seats. I got the last row aisle for the 4 hr flight. It might smell by the crapper but the advantage of standing when I need to for a while will be easier in that location. For the 3 hr flight I got the front 2nd row aisle after first class upgrade to an economy plus, whatever that is.window seats are totally over rated. Should I get one of those neck pillows?


I prefer window seats because my shoulders are broad.
It's way better than constantly getting bumped by people passing in the aisle or squeezed in the middle seat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I prefer window seats because my shoulders are broad.
> It's way better than constantly getting bumped by people passing in the aisle or squeezed in the middle seat.


Yeah I see ur point. My shoulder are not like that so when I’m in the window seat I tend to lean up against the window and wall which totally reeks havoc on my back and hips. And it feels like I’m trapped, like a prisoner in solitary confinement. I don’t think my shoulders will stick out too much getting hit in the aisle. I’m willing to take the beating in the shoulder if I can stretch out at least on of my legs into the aisle.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 17, 2018)

My mouth is burnin', and my nose is runnin'. But it's all good. Cheap sushi. I don't have F U money like Bob has to regularly eat the good stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4123796 View attachment 4123797
> 
> My mouth is burnin', and my nose is runnin'. But it's all good. Cheap sushi. I don't have F U money like Bob has to regularly eat the good stuff.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 17, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just changed my seats. I got the last row aisle for the 4 hr flight. It might smell by the crapper but the advantage of standing when I need to for a while will be easier in that location. For the 3 hr flight I got the front 2nd row aisle after first class upgrade to an economy plus, whatever that is.window seats are totally over rated. Should I get one of those neck pillows?


We all rock a neck pillow when we travel.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow ! That is horrible!! It’s terrible that someone died but it could have been so much worse! The pilots should be commended on getting that plane down and saving the lives of the remaining passagers.jeez I have 2 window seats on my flights on 4/20 maybe I should get aisle instead.


LOL flying on 4/20? All pilots, by law, have to be smoked up........


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL flying on 4/20? All pilots, by law, have to be smoked up........


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

News website running with this article this morning.

*85% of SA women say they have multiple orgasms - survey*

https://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/love-sex/sex/85-of-sa-women-say-they-have-multiple-orgasms-survey-14504273

If you thought that is high, the US is even higher


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL flying on 4/20? All pilots, by law, have to be smoked up........


Well in that case I won’t have to bring my smokeless bong this time. It’s a bong! Not a bomb!


----------



## Fubard (Apr 18, 2018)

The sun is out, 
The sky is blue.
That means there's
One thing to do

Slàinte mhòr, motherfuckers


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The pilots should be commended on getting that plane down and saving the lives of the remaining passagers.


Pilot was one of the first women to fly F/A-18's for the U.S. Navy.
https://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/airlines/a19850199/southwest-flight-1380-tammie-jo-shultz-f-18/


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> uh, aisle seat please
> 
> _"A female passenger, according to WCAU, was "partially sucked out" of the Boeing 373's window when the engine exploded and shrapnel from the engine smashed a window"._
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/17/southwest-airlines-planes-engine-explodes-1-passenger-dead.html













































Too soon?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Can you blame someone for being ignorant when they have no means to see another truth?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We always fly Delta to China on the 777-200er/lr and get seats 43a,b,c.
> 
> 1. Limited recline, but the trade-off is nobody behind you kicking your seat.
> 2. Bathrooms are conveniently directly behind you.
> ...


I'm going on a flight in two weeks for the sole purpose of fucking the new girl and joining the mike high club... So I need to find a plane that will get a mile up..be under 200 and get a seat near the loo (has to have a curtain in the back with the bathroom back there) I'm flying out of Boston I'm thinking of going to ball university in Illinois they have a huge orchid garden... What plane should I try to get on for the best experience?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going on a flight in two weeks for the sole purpose of fucking the new girl and joining the mike high club... So I need to find a plane that will get a mike up..be under 200 and get a seat near the galkt (has to have a curtain in the back with the bathroom back there) I'm flying out of Boston I'm thinking of going to ball university in Illinois they have a huge orchid garden... What plane should I try to get on for the best experience?



The bigger the better. Going from Boston to Illinois might not be anything but regional jets though. Which are small and pretty open. The plane and seats I described before are definitely what you would want. I thought numerous times about how I could totally fuck my wife, with ease, and nobody would know shit. But alas we had a 5 year old between us and my dreams were dashed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The bigger the better. Going from Boston to Illinois might not be anything but regional jets though. Which are small and pretty open. The plane and seats I described before are definitely what you would want. I thought numerous times about how I could totally fuck my wife, with ease, and nobody would know shit. But alas we had a 5 year old between us and my dreams were dashed.


that and the massively large penis might be hard to control/conceal...j/s


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Can you blame someone for being ignorant when they have no means to see another truth?


kinda


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going on a flight in two weeks for the sole purpose of fucking the new girl and joining the mike high club... So I need to find a plane that will get a mile up..be under 200 and get a seat near the loo (has to have a curtain in the back with the bathroom back there) I'm flying out of Boston I'm thinking of going to ball university in Illinois they have a huge orchid garden... What plane should I try to get on for the best experience?


i wanna know who Mike is?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going on a flight in two weeks for the sole purpose of fucking the new girl and joining the mike high club... So I need to find a plane that will get a mile up..be under 200 and get a seat near the loo (has to have a curtain in the back with the bathroom back there) I'm flying out of Boston I'm thinking of going to ball university in Illinois they have a huge orchid garden... What plane should I try to get on for the best experience?


 this one?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

damn, i just realized thats barbie benton in the pic with Hef...omfg the teenage fantasies she starred in.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i can't tell if that's coco crispies, or soup beans.....either way that dog gets to lick the bowl...eventually


----------



## 420God (Apr 20, 2018)

Rip, Avicii. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2018/04/20/avicii-28-found-found-dead-oman-tim-bergling/536618002/


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going on a flight in two weeks for the sole purpose of fucking the new girl and joining the mike high club... So I need to find a plane that will get a mile up..be under 200 and get a seat near the loo (has to have a curtain in the back with the bathroom back there) I'm flying out of Boston I'm thinking of going to ball university in Illinois they have a huge orchid garden... What plane should I try to get on for the best experience?


Beechcraft King Air, get around 7,000, set your autopilot, put your seat back and enjoy! Just keep an eye on your instruments and you're golden. No need to 'go' anywhere you can take it up for a local and get your currency 3 in. Doing this during sunset is always nice.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 20, 2018)

HAPPY 420 RIU!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

Back atcha EB - hope you have a good one my friend.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 20, 2018)

FML, pwned again 



check your email address here, especially if it's one you've used for years: https://haveibeenpwned.com/


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> FML, pwned again
> 
> View attachment 4124774
> 
> check your email address here, especially if it's one you've used for years: https://haveibeenpwned.com/


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey... Happy 420! Harvesting Big Sticky Buds!


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/gauteng/look-the-new-gauteng-church-where-drinking-alcohol-is-celebrated-14572823


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Beechcraft King Air, get around 7,000, set your autopilot, put your seat back and enjoy! Just keep an eye on your instruments and you're golden. No need to 'go' anywhere you can take it up for a local and get your currency 3 in. Doing this during sunset is always nice.


If I had one I would..my ex's cousin is a pilot but I think it would get through the grapevine if I spent a couple gs on a private flight around Boston just to fuck a chick in the back...plus half the thrill is doing it around the smiths on their way to see their aunt they hate in Illinois


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/gauteng/look-the-new-gauteng-church-where-drinking-alcohol-is-celebrated-14572823


makes as much sense as any other church i've ever been to


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2018)

happy 421! i missed 420 altogether unfortunately being stuck in airplanes and airports. 
The first flight was so enjoyable. I had the very last row aisle seat with a neck pillow. Thank you @neosapien that is the best seat on the plane. It never even smelled back there. 
I was able to stretch out, and get up without bothering anyone and i was able to stand for a while do stretching in the large open area in the back of the plane. My anxiety issues so much less having all the extra freedom. Another cool thing about that seat. As soon as the plane lands you can get up and stand in the back of the plane while waiting for everyone to exit, which was so nice. Waiting to exit the airplane for me can be very stressful. and Nobody was hitting the back of my seat either.

So i go through the security check again, this time at Raleigh NC and low and behold i need to have a body pat down! This time i was ready. She asked if she could do it right there or go to a private room. I said private room after a back and forth conversation of why the fuck she needed to do this. She wouldn't answer any of my questions right there . She just kept repeating to me..."YOU NEED TO ANSWER MY QUESTION." "do you want to do this here or in a private room.?" I was worried about my belongings being left on the belt and she wouldn't simply explain to me that she would take them with us! what a bitch. I figured i give the private room a go to see what would happen. We get to the private room with all my belongings and one extra security women to watch everything. I started asking more questions again and in the room she was much more human and conversational.

I told her i did not understand the pat down becuase i just had on a bra and sweater at LAX and here A bra, t shirt and thin northface jacket. She told me the XRAY image couldnt see what was in my breast area. The only conclusion i could come up with is my bra. Its a Victoria Secret underwire bra. i have dense beasts as well but she said that was not the issue.So fucking wierd. I was ready for the pussy grabbing feel up but that didn't happen. I was like, aren't you going to grab my pussy now? lol.. she said she didn't have to . I was like, why did she do it at LAX? I was wearing simple dress slacks. She said there must have been an extra layer of something. No there wasnt !!! So next time i fly. No bra, and no underwear and pants and shirts with no pockets and see what happens . Those fucking assholes.That whole body scanning machine if a JOKE, it dosent even work. Again, i was the only women singled out for this shit that i saw. Total profiling.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy 421! i missed 420 altogether unfortunately being stuck in airplanes and airports.
> The first flight was so enjoyable. I had the very last row aisle seat with a neck pillow. Thank you @neosapien that is the best seat on the plane. It never even smelled back there.
> I was able to stretch out, and get up without bothering anyone and i was able to stand for a while do stretching in the large open area in the back of the plane. My anxiety issues so much less having all the extra freedom. Another cool thing about that seat. As soon as the plane lands you can get up and stand in the back of the plane while waiting for everyone to exit, which was so nice. Waiting to exit the airplane for me can be very stressful. and Nobody was hitting the back of my seat either.
> 
> ...


you have dense breast? does that mean some women have airy, whispy breasts? ......?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have dense breast? does that mean some women have airy, whispy breasts? ......?


Larf breasts


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have dense breast? does that mean some women have airy, whispy breasts? ......?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


i've always liked a little fat on my steak, adds flavor...


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2018)

Rip, mini-me.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/austin-powers-actor-verne-troyer-dies-at-49-1104777


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


How does this relate foreplay, less dense (larf) require more effort to achieve the same high?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> How does this relate foreplay, less dense (larf) require more effort to achieve the same high?


Larf makes great edibles, so I'd imagine that would be the style of foreplay?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have dense breast? does that mean some women have airy, whispy breasts? ......?


What it really means is you don't pass your annual mamogram and have to get other tests, and by the time they're all done, it's time for your annual mamogram again.
The wife has dense breasts. And a dense husband, so she says.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What it really means is you don't pass your annual mamogram and have to get other tests, and by the time they're all done, it's time for your annual mamogram again.
> The wife has dense breasts. And a dense husband, so she says.


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2018)

They use blind women to manually do the tests in Germany, I read once.
They had a higher success rate than scans.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> They use blind women to manually do the tests in Germany, I read once.
> They had a higher success rate than scans.


What's German for "I self identify myself as a blind woman"....


----------



## neosapien (Apr 22, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy 421! i missed 420 altogether unfortunately being stuck in airplanes and airports.
> The first flight was so enjoyable. I had the very last row aisle seat with a neck pillow. Thank you @neosapien that is the best seat on the plane. It never even smelled back there.
> I was able to stretch out, and get up without bothering anyone and i was able to stand for a while do stretching in the large open area in the back of the plane. My anxiety issues so much less having all the extra freedom. Another cool thing about that seat. As soon as the plane lands you can get up and stand in the back of the plane while waiting for everyone to exit, which was so nice. Waiting to exit the airplane for me can be very stressful. and Nobody was hitting the back of my seat either.
> 
> ...


I prefer to just let everybody get off the plane first too. It's amazing how terrible TSA is even compared to say China. The neat thing about the Chinese airports is they have something called the "love channel" which is where agents walk around and racially profile people who *don't* look like threats and usher them to a super fast minimal security line. They look at my Chinese wife, my white ass and our super cute halfsie daughter and it's always "welcome, right this way please to our love channel!"


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I prefer to just let everybody get off the plane first too. It's amazing how terrible TSA is even compared to say China. The neat thing about the Chinese airports is they have something called the "love channel" which is where agents walk around and racially profile people who *don't* look like threats and usher them to a super fast minimal security line. They look at my Chinese wife, my white ass and our super cute halfsie daughter and it's always "welcome, right this way please to our love channel!"


44 Penises in the Love Channel

tonight on the Family Network


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I prefer to just let everybody get off the plane first too. It's amazing how terrible TSA is even compared to say China. The neat thing about the Chinese airports is they have something called the "love channel" which is where agents walk around and racially profile people who *don't* look like threats and usher them to a super fast minimal security line. They look at my Chinese wife, my white ass and our super cute halfsie daughter and it's always "welcome, right this way please to our love channel!"


LOL ++ rep


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> What's German for "I self identify myself as a blind woman"....


_Ich empfinde mich als blinde Frau und bestehe auf Rücksicht für meine soziale Unterdrückung._


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> _Ich empfinde mich als blinde Frau und bestehe auf Rücksicht für meine soziale Unterdrückung._


Off to hospital, I broke my tongue trying to say that


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Off to hospital, I broke my tongue trying to say that


I'd be very careful before blindly repeating anything cab says


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'd be very careful before blindly repeating anything cab says


Don't think he was far off though, I recognize some of the words as Dutch is a Germanic language so there is a little bit of commonality


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Don't think he was far off though, I recognize some of the words as Dutch is a Germanic language so there is a little bit of commonality


We Germans have a deep and abiding love of the Netherlands. They provide us a place where we can go to settle our differences with France and England.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Don't think he was far off though, I recognize some of the words as Dutch is a Germanic language so there is a little bit of commonality


That is why he is so damn tricky. It's the colloquialisms that bit ya in the ass every time.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> We Germans have a deep and abiding love of the Netherlands. They provide us a place where we can go to settle our differences with France and England.


Nonsense, we all know that Belgium was created so there was neutral ground for the Brits to have a scrap with the Germans, French, or both


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> _Ich empfinde mich als blinde Frau und bestehe auf Rücksicht für meine soziale Unterdrückung._


google translates that as "I feel like a blind woman and insist on my social oppression".....?...¿


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> google translates that as "I feel like a blind woman and insist on my social oppression".....?...¿


Kinky


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Nonsense, we all know that Belgium was created so there was neutral ground for the Brits to have a scrap with the Germans, French, or both


I thought it was created to make beer with floating yeast.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Nonsense, we all know that Belgium was created so there was neutral ground for the Brits to have a scrap with the Germans, French, or both


i thought belgium was created so the rest of europe would have someone to make fun of?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Nonsense, we all know that Belgium was created so there was neutral ground for the Brits to have a scrap with the Germans, French, or both


I learned _in der Schule_ that Belgium's involvement was a tragedy of misunderstanding. What the boss wanted was waffles (not weapons!), and in waffle terms the Belgian ones are truly the Master Race.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> google translates that as "I feel like a blind woman and insist on my social oppression".....?...¿


Close, but those small syntactic details make or break a First World Problems whine


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought belgium was created so the rest of europe would have someone to make fun of?


You're thinking of Ireland, especially County Kerry, where the dogs have flat noses


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I learned _in der Schule_ that Belgium's involvement was a tragedy of misunderstanding. What the boss wanted was waffles (not weapons!), and in waffle terms the Belgian ones are truly the Master Race.


i read about the plan to invade Canada during WW2, to secure the maple syrup supply. turns out there are more people in one PEI fishing village than in the whole of Belgiums army, so they turned around, went home, and made toast.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i read about the plan to invade Canada during WW2, to secure the maple syrup supply. turns out there are more people in one PEI fishing village than in the whole of Belgiums army, so they turned around, went home, and made toast.


The sheer national resentment of toast for breakfast turned out to be a spot of bother for the Poles.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought belgium was created so the rest of europe would have someone to make fun of?


Yet we've done more to destroy Americans than anyone else, when you think about it...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Close, but those small syntactic details make or break a First World Problems whine


Yes, there was this problem with the Belgians saying, "Frites" and the Germans heard "Fritz" and thought they were invited for waffles.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, there was this problem with the Belgians saying, "Frites" and the Germans heard "Fritz" and thought they were invited for waffles.


Naah, the Germans needed to find out how to make decent beer and we wouldn't tell them.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Naah, the Germans needed to find out how to make decent beer and we wouldn't tell them.


LOL nope those were the Czechs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You're thinking of Ireland, especially County Kerry, where the dogs have flat noses


anyone in Ireland that has a flat nose earned it...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, there was this problem with the Belgians saying, "Frites" and the Germans heard "Fritz" and thought they were invited for waffles.


The Broken Fries logo institutionalizes the disappoint.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> anyone in Ireland that has a flat nose earned it...View attachment 4125572 View attachment 4125573


The Irish, the only race that can start a fight in an empty room


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The Broken Fries logo institutionalizes the disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 4125574


LOL honestly simply a terrible misunderstanding, but for a common language, could have been instantly handled.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nope those were the Czechs


Err...

No.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> The Irish, the only race that can start a fight in an empty room


But is it really empty with a bottle of whiskey in it? That's the conundrum.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> But is it really empty with a bottle of whiskey in it? That's the conundrum.


It is when the whiskey is in someone's stomach, which is the usual reason for a fight starting


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> It is when the whiskey is in someone's stomach, which is the usual reason for a fight starting


LOL the Dutch misunderstand everything. I blame your language.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the Dutch misunderstand everything. I blame what you use in place of language.


fify


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL honestly simply a terrible misunderstanding, but for a common language, could have been instantly handled.


They came through the wrong bit, had they gone via the Hoge Venen then they would have felt at home...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> fify


LOL I just wondered how they made those sounds from human vocal cords another conundrum, my life is full of them.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the Dutch misunderstand everything. I blame your language.


Except I ain't a Cloggie


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> They came through the wrong bit, had they gone via the Hoge Venen then they would have felt at home...


LOL let's not drag the flaming Flemings into this now

PS as a child I thought that was where Flamingos came from, so much disappointment in my life


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL let's not drag the flaming Flemings into this now


I'm not, not when talking about the German speaking bit.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I just wondered how they made those sounds from human vocal cords another conundrum, my life is full of them.


I think Phlegmings should never have been bowdlerized to Flemings


Fubard said:


> They came through the wrong bit, had they gone via the Hoge Venen then they would have felt at home...


No; those were folks who had the same throat-clearing nonsense going on. I mean, the Germans poke fun at Frisians for being incomprehensible bumpkins; so "at home" among the Phlegmings would have instantly identified the Reichswehr's culls.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The Broken Fries logo institutionalizes the disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 4125574


I think this site is now Verboten in Germany.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I think Phlegmings should never have been bowdlerized to Flemings
> 
> No; those were folks who had the same throat-clearing nonsense going on. I mean, the Germans poke fun at Frisians for being incomprehensible bumpkins; so "at home" among the Phlegmings would have identified the Reichswehr's culls.


Better than coming through the Ardennes and all them Frenchie wannabes


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think this site is now Verboten in Germany.


Not since the Berliners laughed their guts out at the stage version of The Producers.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Not since the Berliners laughed their guts out at the stage version of The Producers.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> But is it really empty with a bottle of whiskey in it? That's the conundrum.


ohhh ... that is a veritable koan

On that topic, the Chinese have a toy specifically made to inject a bit of Pure Win into the "one hand clapping" conundrum


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think this site is now Verboten in Germany.


Let's not even start on that Ebonicized Dutch all y'all use in place of language.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)

The Dutch are just jealous because we understand them better than they do us.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Aye, but then again the Dutch don't speak like they have a mouth full of marbles


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

they say american english is one of the hardest languages to learn, but i don't see how that can be, when i see the idiots that use it daily around here


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> The Dutch are just jealous because we understand them better than they do us.


Funny, but for a changed word (indicated by underline) I have heard exactly the same thing from a Dutchman. At least I think so: understanding a Dutchman while I'm sober is something I'm not good at.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they say american english is one of the hardest languages to learn, but i don't see how that can be, when i see the idiots that use it daily around here


You have to remember that English is based on a mix of languages which was simplified considerably so the English could vaguely understand it


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2018)

I've heard that every Dutch citizen from 5 yr old and up is issued a bag of corks to plug leaks in dikes when they see them


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I've heard that every Dutch citizen from 5 yr old and up is issued a bag of corks to plug leaks in dikes when they see them


That tale is an utter lie, they say the kid stuck his finger in a dike and saved the town but when I tried the same she had me arrested


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I've heard that every Dutch citizen from 5 yr old and up is issued a bag of corks to plug leaks in dikes when they see them


i thought they were supposed to use their clogs?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> That tale is an utter lie, they say the kid stuck his finger in a dike and saved the town but when I tried the same she had me arrested


get your sister to try, see how she likes that


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Except I ain't a Cloggie


OMG I wasn't even familiar with that as a slur. Had to google it. Guess what my favorite shoe is (yes I rushed upstairs to take a pic of them)




Singlemalt said:


> I've heard that every Dutch citizen from 5 yr old and up is issued a bag of corks to plug leaks in dikes when they see them


F'n snowflakes these days, why back in the day their parents


----------



## Fubard (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get your sister to try, see how she likes that


You don't know my sister, you can tackle that psychotic pit bull


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they say american english is one of the hardest languages to learn, but i don't see how that can be, when i see the idiots that use it daily around here


They haven't tried Portuguese, oh my! Try that when drinking with your daughter-in-law


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You have to remember that English is based on a mix of languages which was simplified considerably so the English could vaguely understand it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


this is why hydras, owls, and ugly people shouldn't have orgies


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought they were supposed to use their clogs?


Nah, the clogs are so they can float/walk on water when they've been remiss in corking dykes, err, I mean dikes


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)

Afrikaans is the youngest language in the world.
We understand the Dutch as we kept many of their figures of speech, but also developed a bunch of our own.
They are a difficult nation to get along with in my experience. Except for a girl I used to play with in first grade, they moved back to the Netherlands though.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Afrikaans is the youngest language in the world.
> We understand the Dutch as we kept many of their figures of speech, but also developed a bunch of our own.
> They are a difficult nation to get along with in my experience. Except for a girl I used to play with in first grade, they moved back to the Netherlands though.



Like everywhere, it depends on the person. The vast majority of Dutch people I've had the joys of encountering have been polite and friendly, and that's when I'm speaking Dutch so they don't really hear the Scots accent (change to English and the women sit there giving me their full attention, wear a kilt in public and they're likely to lose all control as well as leave trails behind them as they follow me), but, like everywhere, there's also some truly arrogant arseholes that I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.

People say the same about South Africans, calling them arrogant, ignorant, cunts but, again, my experience thanks to working with them in places like London and even here in Belgium is one that completely contradicts that popular opinion.

Every country has it's share of arseholes, you can't define a nation because of the actions of a minority behaving like pricks.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)

Fubard said:


> People say the same about South Africans, calling them arrogant, ignorant, cunts


For the most part, they would be right.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> For the most part, they would be right.


As I say, the one's I've encountered here and in the UK have been as daft as me, but also as friendly. That's what I go by, personal experience and not what someone with an agenda tells me to think.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Like everywhere, it depends on the person. The vast majority of Dutch people I've had the joys of encountering have been polite and friendly, and that's when I'm speaking Dutch so they don't really hear the Scots accent (change to English and the women sit there giving me their full attention, wear a kilt in public and they're likely to lose all control as well as leave trails behind them as they follow me), but, like everywhere, there's also some truly arrogant arseholes that I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.
> 
> People say the same about South Africans, calling them arrogant, ignorant, cunts but, again, my experience thanks to working with them in places like London and even here in Belgium is one that completely contradicts that popular opinion.
> 
> Every country has it's share of arseholes, you can't define a nation because of the actions of a minority behaving like pricks.


and yet, thats how the world judges America


----------



## Fubard (Apr 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and yet, thats how the world judges America


Only a loud-mouthed minority of fucktards who have never been there, and I always take great pleasure pointing out to them that they are as thick as pigshit and incapable of independent thought, they have to be told what to think, and laugh at their hypocrisy as they head off to McVomits or Starbucks...


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Only a loud-mouthed minority of fucktards who have never been there, and I always take great pleasure pointing out to them that they are as thick as pigshit and incapable of independent thought, they have to be told what to think, and laugh at their hypocrisy as they head off to McVomits or Starbucks...


I like burger king..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2018)

I threw out my knee while in bed SLEEPING yesterday. You know you're getting old when you can injure yourself in your sleep. The pain woke me up, and I couldn't come close to bending it even to a 90 degree angle. I half-hobbled around the house all day, but it wasn't too bad. Then last night getting into bed I forgot about the knee and rearranged the covers with that leg. POP! OUCH! It went right back in, and is perfectly fine ever since. Lol...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I threw out my knee while in bed SLEEPING yesterday. You know you're getting old when you can injure yourself in your sleep. The pain woke me up, and I couldn't come close to bending it even to a 90 degree angle. I half-hobbled around the house all day, but it wasn't too bad. Then last night getting into bed I forgot about the knee and rearranged the covers with that leg. POP! OUCH! It went right back in, and is perfectly fine ever since. Lol...


I feel you bro.

My knee sometimes starts to hurt just sitting. Go to get up and it's like WTF?

Hip hurts today. Nothing serious, just walking with a limp. Gets worse if you do nothing so I keep moving around doing shit.

I'm sure it will be something else tomorrow. My neck hasn't hurt for a couple months, that's what sucks. Can't spin your head to see when driving sometimes.

Don't get old.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I feel you bro.
> My knee sometimes starts to hurt just sitting. Go to get up and it's like WTF?
> Hip hurts today. Nothing serious, just walking with a limp. Gets worse if you do nothing so I keep moving around doing shit.
> I'm sure it will be something else tomorrow. My neck hasn't hurt for a couple months, that's what sucks. Can't spin your head to see when driving sometimes.
> ...



Beats the alternative


----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Beats the alternative


I could go for a nap.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I could go for a nap.



A dirt nap???


----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> A dirt nap???


a nap is a nap


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> a nap is a nap


We need an expert opinion @Sir Napsalot


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I feel you bro.
> 
> My knee sometimes starts to hurt just sitting. Go to get up and it's like WTF?
> 
> ...


I was so pleased with my new Civic's turn camera. I just wish the left hand side, my affected side, had one damn.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> We need an expert opinion @Sir Napsalot


I took a nap from 12:45 to 1:30 today


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took a nap from 12:45 to 1:30 today


Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took a nap from 12:45 to 1:30 today


I busted out a nap in the bed of my truck in the sun at the rmv..walked back in right when they called my number...4 times later


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I busted out a nap in the bed of my truck in the sun at the rmv..walked back in right when they called my number...4 times later


Let me tell you I was all excited about the, "I busted out... " part, then I hit nap and dude you're getting OLD! 

PS what is an rmv? sounds like a virus to me.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took a nap from 12:45 to 1:30 today


Fucking professional. I went too long 12:30-2:00 gonna be up for a while.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I feel you bro.
> 
> My knee sometimes starts to hurt just sitting. Go to get up and it's like WTF?
> 
> ...


Yeaa that drivers neck kink is some bs. I drive for a living and i suck at picking pillows so i suffer from it often. Gotta stay in 1 lane and shit

Smh


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Yeaa that drivers neck kink is some bs. I drive for a living and i suck at picking pillows so i suffer from it often. Gotta stay in 1 lane and shit
> 
> Smh


I'm really looking forward to the entire self-driving car thing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm really looking forward to the entire self-driving car thing.


Yeah, I'm thinking just in time to extend my mobility a few years, maybe.

A decade down the road of course.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm really looking forward to the entire self-driving car thing.


Maaan we are very well past the year 2000. Where tf is my gd briefcase spaceship?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Maaan we are very well past the year 2000. Where tf is my gd briefcase spaceship?


LOL flying cars! I want my money back


----------



## ebgood (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL flying cars! I want my money back


Lol! This is why i dont let my kids watch cartoons. They lie to children. 
Its bs.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Lol! This is why i dont let my kids watch cartoons. They lie to children.
> Its bs.


Ikr, just sets them up for all that heartbreak!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2018)

the jetsons was set in 2062, so we still got a few years....but they better get hopping on shit


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the jetsons was set in 2062, so we still got a few years....but they better get hopping on shit


No way! really? They weren't upfront at all about that.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Fucking professional. I went too long 12:30-2:00 gonna be up for a while.


A nap should be short enough to be restful, but not so long as to initiate the sleep cycle- that just makes me groggy for hours


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm really looking forward to the entire self-driving car thing.


I was thinking that too but can you teach it to do cookies or power break?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I was thinking that too but can you teach it to do cookies or power break?


Sleeping in a self-driving car seems to me to be pure win in terms of a "power break"


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Sleeping in a self-driving car seems to me to be pure win in terms of a "power break"


Full circle to naps LOL thread creep


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I was thinking that too but can you teach it to do cookies or power break?


Whatsa cookie? I've done a few donuts but zero balance on cookies.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I was thinking that too but can you teach it to do cookies or power break?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Whatsa cookie? I've done a few donuts but zero balance on cookies.


Same dif.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

Like a skier calls a 360 a helicopter. What does that make a 1440? A quadcopter?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No way! really? They weren't upfront at all about that.


See?? Lies


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 23, 2018)

Cookies are like short wheelbase donuts


----------



## Fubard (Apr 24, 2018)

I see someone drove a van into a crowd of people in Toronto, which did not end well for those who were innocently standing there.

Does this mean the Libtards will now be screaming for a ban on high capacity vehicles with automatic transmissions?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2018)

Tase me, Bro. LOL, LEO flat run down the batteries on this dude.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/dr-gridlock/wp/2018/04/23/tase-me-and-youll-see-what-happens-an-american-airlines-flier-said-police-did-10-times/?utm_term=.d13b79535a19
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article209604409.html


----------



## Fubard (Apr 24, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Tase me, Bro. LOL, LEO flat run down the batteries on this dude.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/dr-gridlock/wp/2018/04/23/tase-me-and-youll-see-what-happens-an-american-airlines-flier-said-police-did-10-times/?utm_term=.d13b79535a19
> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article209604409.html


Shoulda used better batteries, the prick deserved everything he got.

And more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No way! really? They weren't upfront at all about that.


i'm not going to pretend i'm an expert on the jetsons, i just googled it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Shoulda used better batteries, the prick deserved everything he got.
> 
> And more.


they should have just beat his ass into submission. the cops fuck themselves over all the time. they do stupid shit that makes everyone piss on themselves, then when they should beat someones ass, they do this shit


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

http://www.deagel.com/country/forecast.aspx​
move the mouse pointer over population for USA.... it says they expect the population to shrink by 70% by 2025... eish. Will you be one of the 99,553,100 to outlast? That is like less than 1 in 3.

Here is what it says at the bottom....

*There have been many questions about the countries forecast specially the one focusing on the United States of America (USA). They won't be answered one by one but below you can find some explanation, thoughts and reflections. We are going to keep this as short as possible*.

The majority of the economic and demographic data used in the making of the forecasts is widely available by institutions such as the CIA, IMF, UN, USG, etc. You can see the most relevant data at every single country's page. There is a tiny part of data coming from a variety of shadow sources such as Internet gurus, unsigned reports and others. But all these sources are from the internet and are of public domain for at least a minority. For example, several years ago Dagong, the Chinese ratings agency, published a report analyzing the physical economy of the States comparing it with those of China, Germany and Japan. The conclusion was that the US GDP was something between $5 to $10 trillion instead of $15 trillion as officially reported by the USG. We assume that the official data, especially economic, released by governments is fake, cooked or distorted in some degree. Historically it is well known that the former Soviet Union was making up fake statistics years before its collapse. Western as well as other countries are making up their numbers today to conceal their real state of affairs. We are sure that many people out there can find government statistics in their own countries that by their own personal experience are hard to believe or are so optimistic that may belong to a different country.

Despite the numeric data "quantity" there is a "quality" model which has not a direct translation into numeric data. The 2014 strain of Ebola has a death rate of 50-60% but try to imagine what would happen if there is a pandemic of Ebola with hundreds of thousands or millions infected with the virus. So far the few cases of Ebola-infected people have "enjoyed" intensive healthcare with anti-viral and breathing assistance but above all with abundant human support by Physicians and nurses. In a pandemic scenario that kind of healthcare won't be available for the overwhelming number of infected leading to a dramatic increase of the death rate due to the lack of proper healthcare. The "quality" factor is that the death rate could increase to 80-90% in a pandemic scenario from the stated 50-60% rate. The figure itself is not important what is relevant is the fact that the scenario can evolve beyond the initial conditions from a 50% death toll to more than 90%. By the way, no pandemic or nuclear war is included in the forecast.

The key element to understand the process that the USA will enter in the upcoming decade is migration. In the past, specially in the 20th century, the key factor that allowed the USA to rise to its colossus status was immigration with the benefits of a demographic expansion supporting the credit expansion and the brain drain from the rest of the world benefiting the States. The collapse of the Western financial system will wipe out the standard of living of its population while ending ponzi schemes such as the stock exchange and the pension funds. The population will be hit so badly by a full array of bubbles and ponzi schemes that the migration engine will start to work in reverse accelerating itself due to ripple effects thus leading to the demise of the States. This unseen situation for the States will develop itself in a cascade pattern with unprecedented and devastating effects for the economy. Jobs offshoring will surely end with many American Corporations relocating overseas thus becoming foreign Corporations!!!! We see a significant part of the American population migrating to Latin America and Asia while migration to Europe - suffering a similar illness - won't be relevant. Nevertheless the death toll will be horrible. Take into account that the Soviet Union's population was poorer than the Americans nowadays or even then. The ex-Soviets suffered during the following struggle in the 1990s with a significant death toll and the loss of national pride. Might we say "Twice the pride, double the fall"? Nope. The American standard of living is one of the highest, far more than double of the Soviets while having added a services economy that will be gone along with the financial system. When pensioners see their retirement disappear in front of their eyes and there are no servicing jobs you can imagine what is going to happen next. At least younger people can migrate. Never in human history were so many elders among the population. In past centuries people were lucky to get to their 30s or 40s. The American downfall is set to be far worse than the Soviet Union's one. A confluence of crisis with a devastating result.

The Demographic crisis in the former Soviet Union countries has extended for over two decades, if we accept that it ended early in this decade (2010s). The demographic crisis will hit the World in the near future and is projected to last between three and eight decades more or less depending on technological breakthrough and environmental issues. The aftermath is more likely a frozen picture with the population numbers staying the same for a very, very long period of time. The countries forecast population numbers do reflect birth/deaths but also migratory movements. Many countries are going to increase their gross population due to immigration while their native population may shrink.

Over the past two thousand years we have witnessed the Western civilization built around the Mediterranean Sea shifting to Northern Europe and then by the mid 20th century shifting to an Atlantic axis to finally get centered into the States in the past 30 years. The next move will see the civilization being centered in Asia with Russia and China on top. Historically a change in the economic paradigm has resulted in a death toll that is rarely highlighted by mainstream historians. When the transition from rural areas to large cities happened in Europe many people unable to accept the new paradigm killed themselves. They killed themselves by a psychological factor. This is not mainstream but it is true. A new crisis joins old, well known patterns with new ones.

Sorry to disappoint many of you with our forecast. It is getting worse and worse every year since the beginning of the pre-crisis in 2007. It is already said that this website is non-profit, built on spare time and we provide our information and services AS IS without further explanations and/or guarantees. We are not linked to any government in any way, shape or form. We are not a death or satanic cult or arms dealers as some BS is floating around the internet on this topic. Take into account that the forecast is nothing more than a model whether flawed or correct. It is not God's word or a magic device that allows to foresee the future.

Sunday, October 26th, 2014​


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> http://www.deagel.com/country/forecast.aspx
> 
> move the mouse pointer over population for USA.... it says they expect the population to shrink by 70% by 2025... eish. Will you be one of the 99,553,100 to outlast? That is like less than 1 in 3.


i looked at that, looks like a load of horseshit to me. one of the morons forgotto move a decimal point, or forgot a zero. until they offer a reason, and a good one, they're stupid


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

But they have been moving that number up and down, it is staying in that range... last one I saw was 60 odd million.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

it's ridiculous. is a meteor supposed to hit us? is the yellowstone volcano supposed to erupt? is china going to bomb us? why would the population of the U.S. drop by 75% in the next 8 years?


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't think it means they all die, it could include emigration too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

so 75% of the people in America are going to move to....where? ....and why? we already have Trump, thats the best reason to move to another country a person could have, and the population didn't drop at all, statistically.

https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/39282/is-this-forecast-predicting-massive-global-depopulation-until-2025-legit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Maaan we are very well past the year 2000. Where tf is my gd briefcase spaceship?


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Let me tell you I was all excited about the, "I busted out... " part, then I hit nap and dude you're getting OLD!
> 
> PS what is an rmv? sounds like a virus to me.


Pretty much..its the registry of motor vehicles 

Put the murdermobile back on the road 

So that was the last time I got to sleep with the winter truck..it was special


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Pretty much..its the registry of motor vehicles
> 
> Put the murdermobile back on the road
> 
> So that was the last time I got to sleep with the winter truck..it was special


Oh we call it DMV, awful place to have to go, sorry. BTW I found this and immediately thought of you. Stay off Delta!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/dr-gridlock/wp/2017/10/31/strangers-caught-in-a-sex-act-on-delta-flight-could-face-felony-charges-authorities-say/


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 24, 2018)

Just discovered these, laughed my ass off because I drive exactly like this.













*edit, also bill burr is the shit.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 25, 2018)

Am I evil because I told someone on another forum NOT to google "Blue Waffle", knowing that human nature will make him or someone else do just that?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 25, 2018)

My new toothbrush is not only too soft but also too big and I end up getting toothpaste on my lips like @Bublonichronic and its annoyingly minty cool in traffic


On the bright side I should be able to fit more dix once I get used to it


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> My new toothbrush is not only too soft but also too big and I end up getting toothpaste on my lips like @Bublonichronic and its annoyingly minty cool in traffic
> 
> 
> On the bright side I should be able to fit more dix once I get used to it


That adds a whole new meaning to "Polishing the Knob"


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Am I evil because I told someone on another forum NOT to google "Blue Waffle", knowing that human nature will make him or someone else do just that?


That is obvious evil. But the greater evil is asking here for support that your evil isn't really evil. That's just y'know.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 25, 2018)

I love how the people on GC slag this place off for being "toxic" then go on to behave at least as badly as people here whilst preaching that they are somehow "better".

Gives me a chance to point out their obvious failings, which is always fun.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2018)

I got a new helper at work today. He is the complete opposite of my old manboy helper. But not in a good way. His degree of problems are just as severe, just opposite. I really think I just need to work by myself. Or find a new career.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 25, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> My new toothbrush is not only too soft but also too big and I end up getting toothpaste on my lips like @Bublonichronic and its annoyingly minty cool in traffic
> 
> 
> On the bright side I should be able to fit more dix once I get used to it


That's Hot. But you really should invest in a Philips Sonicare brush. Best thing I ever bought for hygiene.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 25, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> That's Hot. But you really should invest in a Philips Sonicare brush. Best thing I ever bought for hygiene.


I wasn't a fan..I actually ended shoving mine up my girlfriends ass. some members here can attest to this experience


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I wasn't a fan..I actually ended shoving mine up my girlfriends ass. some members here can attest to this experience


Names of the other members who did this to your gf?


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 25, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I wasn't a fan..I actually ended shoving mine up my girlfriends ass. some members here can attest to this experience


Even Hotter! Well in that case... you should really have her try on one of these.





Whatever the fuck it is.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Even Hotter! Well in that case... you should really have her try on one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like modular robot boobs.....or booty?.....¿


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Names of the other members who did this to your gf?


My dick and my thumb I don't name my members though to be honest


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> My dick and my thumb I don't name my members though to be honest


i hope you can tell the difference between them....


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope you can tell the difference between them....


His thumb's bigger....


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope you can tell the difference between them....


Yeah I let the nail on my dick grow out to distinguish them apart


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah I let the nail on my dick grow out to distinguish them apart
> View attachment 4127450


keep my cut short, snags my jockeys, otherwise


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> keep my cut short, snags my jockeys, otherwise


LOL I didn't imagine you as a tightey whitey sorta guy  but hey thanks I needed that brain weevil


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

boxer-briefs, actually, best invention since perforated ass wipe


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2018)

I never got into thongs either. So uncomfortable. Even those no elastic panties are annoying creeping up your ass and into uncomfortable positions inbetween your legs. I don’t care if you see panty lines I’d rather be comfortable. I’m not ever gonna wear granny panties though. That style is overkill.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

i don't get to do nearly as much research into women's underwear as i'd like...what are no elastic panties?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2018)

I got a couple free with a purchase at Victoria Secret. They look like just a flimsy piece of fabric with no stitching but shaped to fit as ass. They look like they were cut with scissors and never seamed properly. They offer no stability whatsoever. You know when you see chicks picking their asses they are wearing these Cheap pieces of shit. No wonder they give em away for free.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

looks like something to wear when you're hoping they'll get ripped off


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> boxer-briefs, actually, best invention since perforated ass wipe


Amen, brother Shrubber!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2018)

Underwear? Nah, I run
 

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

then your nuts aren't big enough to sit on. the first time you come close to neutering yourself, you'll become very interested in ways to keep that from happening again.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got a couple free with a purchase at Victoria Secret. They look like just a flimsy piece of fabric with no stitching but shaped to fit as ass. They look like they were cut with scissors and never seamed properly. They offer no stability whatsoever. You know when you see chicks picking their asses they are wearing these Cheap pieces of shit. No wonder they give em away for free.
> View attachment 4127560


LOL those are my panties you posted, not quite but close. These have invisible elastic in the legs. Wonderful tech I love em


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then your nuts aren't big enough to sit on. the first time you come close to neutering yourself, you'll become very interested in ways to keep that from happening again.


This reminds of a time in highschool.. I was a bit of a grunge punk rocker.. anyway I used to free ball and one day I walk into class and flop down onto the seat and squashed my balls.. it hurt so fucking bad .. I yelled out in pain and ran to the trash can puking .. most men know this pain I speak of...lol..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL those are my panties you posted, not quite but close. These have invisible elastic in the legs. Wonderful tech I love em


Those look comfortable. They fit better then those other ones. Once I get to LA I’m getting an entire new wardrobe. Everything will get upgraded when I get my ass to LA, can u dig it?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those look comfortable. They fit better then those other ones. Once I get to LA I’m getting an entire new wardrobe. Everything will get upgraded when I get my ass to LA, can u dig it?
> View attachment 4127596


LOL Indeed  Just be careful with a few of those shops in Hollyweird  looking forward to meeting you one day.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL those are my panties you posted, not quite but close. These have invisible elastic in the legs. Wonderful tech I love em


I know you're wondering...I wear silk boxers 

Its amazing and the ladies always love them 

Guys like them too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I know you're wondering...I wear silk boxers
> 
> Its amazing and the ladies always love them
> 
> Guys like them too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

"Hey pretty girl, wanna kiss a clowns nose"?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4127704


Those are so cute!! I love them!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I know you're wondering...I wear silk boxers
> 
> Its amazing and the ladies always love them
> 
> Guys like them too


Pics or gtfo....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or gtfo....


You gals can be so randy.

Not this randy - you know what I mean.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> when I see people outside a welfare office with new clothes and flashy whips and neck tattoos I think .. Nigs.,


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't get boxers, they are just silky shorts. I have a hard time seeing them as underwear.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm from the American Nation, the one that kicked the ever living shit out of your nation and took their shit...come take it back


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I don't get boxers, they are just silky shorts.* I have a hard time seeing them as underwear*.


There are multiple faucets to work with here.
I'll start with the easiest.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)

Jockeys are more common here.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jockeys are more common here.


i feel anyone rocking those at the beach is up to no good


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)

Those are Speedos you are thinking about.

At least you understand now why boxers are just shorts to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Those are Speedos you are thinking about.
> 
> At least you understand now why boxers are just shorts to me.


That train of thought troubles me....... Pics to help me clear this up


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> i feel anyone rocking those at the beach is up to no good
> View attachment 4127733


On European beaches, lots of women go topless. 
It's beauty too be held or beauty to behold, depending where you happen to be standing.

Twice in my life I have seen dudes wearing skimpy suits.

1 was wearing what looked to be a marble sack, and no, I did not stop to frisk him to be sure. 
Who knows It could have been a kangaroo scrotum.







My wife looked and all she said was "He is too old for that."

Another time I saw a guy wearing a thong.






I love the beach. Ya just never know what's going to show up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2018)

It’s my last day ay work. I prepare my work stations , sit down in my chair for no more then about 30 seconds and the light bulb in my desk lamp flickers for about 15 seconds and burns out. So fucking wierd....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s my last day ay work. I prepare my work stations , sit down in my chair for no more then about 30 seconds and the light bulb in my desk lamp flickers for about 15 seconds and burns out. So fucking wierd....


your last day at work, it's friday and you'll be back next week? or your last day at work, i'm taking early retirement, kiss my ass?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s my last day ay work. I prepare my work stations , sit down in my chair for no more then about 30 seconds and the light bulb in my desk lamp flickers for about 15 seconds and burns out. So fucking wierd....


Apparently it’s your lightbulbs last day too..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> your last day at work, it's friday and you'll be back next week? or your last day at work, i'm taking early retirement, kiss my ass?


Last day forever at this place of employment. I’m not retiring, I have another job awaiting me in California.


jerryb73 said:


> Apparently it’s your lightbulbs last day too..


 but it might be a sign like in the movies. Like a super natural presence.
The lamp was left by the last lead tech. It’s too coincidental.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last day forever at this place of employment. I’m not retiring, I have another job awaiting me in California.
> but it might be a sign like in the movies. Like a super natural presence.
> The lamp was left by the last lead tech. It’s too coincidental.


The bulb, out of it's heartbreak and misery, ended it's own life because it could not bear to shine on for anyone else


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The bulb, out of it's heartbreak and misery, ended it's own life because it could not bear to shine on for anyone else


Your so nice! What a sweet thing to say.its turning out to be a terrific last day. My last patient brought her 54 year old special needs daughter with her who was so cute. She wanted to hold my hand as we walked down the hall-she hugged me and told me she loved me.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2018)

My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.

1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice

2. We're talking about child abuse and I'm telling him about police coercion with kids and how they can often create a fake narrative and he goes "oh oh that's called "grouping". You know , when someone touches a kid." Well no. It's called "groping" And that's not even what the fuck I'm talking about. 

I don't know how or why these fucking people gravitate towards me. 

I'm in a world full of morons and they keep putting more on.


----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.
> 
> 1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice
> 
> ...


Get rid of him he wants the dick.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.
> 
> 1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice
> 
> ...


 
Did you explain your company's discrimination policy's?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.
> 
> 1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice
> 
> ...


I like surrounding myself with idiots, makes me look smarter then I really am.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.
> 
> 1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice
> 
> ...


Electrocution by pools is not that uncommon.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2018)

The worst part is that he's going to procreate in a month. Which makes me wonder what kind of dumb bitch let's that dude stick his weiner in her.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2018)

My girls cousin is a moron. She spells come, "cum", all over facebook. I cringe when I read her posts. Always posting about some new guy that bought her kids some McDonald's. No lie, a couple mcdoubles and some small fries will get you some stinky, sticky ass.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.
> 
> 1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice
> 
> ...


What is it you do for work? It sounds like you're the new helper/handler


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> What is it you do for work? It sounds like you're the new helper/handler


Swimming pools. I think I might also be a life coach too though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My girls cousin is a moron. She spells come, "cum", all over facebook. I cringe when I read her posts. Always posting about some new guy that bought her kids some McDonald's. No lie, a couple mcdoubles and some small fries will get you some stinky, sticky ass.


" You want thighs with that."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.
> 
> 1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice
> 
> ...


they don't gravitate to you, it just seems that way because there are so many of them. 
before the era of warning labels on everything with a moving part, idiots would kill themselves on a regular basis. usually before they got a chance to breed. now, they have big red or orange or yellow labels with simple graphics telling them not to stick their heads in the bandsaw to see if its still sharp.....i worked at a commercial bakery a long time ago. they had walk in ovens, you'd roll racks full of stuff in them and close the doors. there were labels on all the doors that said "do not enter the oven when it is in operation" and they even had red and green lights....if you need a sign and a red light to keep you from walking into a 350 degree oven, then you're too stupid to live. we're just keeping you alive artificially because it makes us feel like better people.....for some reason....


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My girls cousin is a moron. She spells come, "cum", all over facebook. I cringe when I read her posts. Always posting about some new guy that bought her kids some McDonald's. No lie, a couple mcdoubles and some small fries will get you some stinky, sticky ass.


Thats the funniest shit ever. lmao


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My new helper is something else. I'm going to have a story a day about that fucking dude.
> 
> 1. He goes "You know my cousin married a Chinese guy. I actually don't know if he's Chinese or Asian. His name is Steve, we just call him Chink." That's not very nice
> 
> ...


I lub u neo! 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't gravitate to you, it just seems that way because there are so many of them.




WRONG! Neo is a super universal someshitoranother, which super stoopids gravitate to, because even though they're super stoopids, they know a superior being when they see one! 
Or maybe what you said? I'm a little drunk and a lotta high!

SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/zimbabwe-has-legalised-marijuana-farming-2018-4


----------



## Fubard (Apr 28, 2018)

Had a teaspoon of this stuff, am slowly getting the feeling back in my mouth


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Swimming pools. I think I might also be a life coach too though.


So, what happened to last year's helper that you contempIated setting up with a hooker?

Did they move him up to HR?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, what happened to last year's helper that you contempIated setting up with a hooker?
> 
> Did they move him up to HR?


No, I taught him how to be a man and instilled self confidence in him enough that he went and got his dream job at Best Buy.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> No, I taught him how to be a man and instilled self confidence in him enough that he went and got his dream job at Best Buy.


Motivational! A fine quality to have in a Mod.


----------



## 420God (Apr 28, 2018)

"Have you ever smoked a cigarette in your car and tried to throw it out the window and a minute later you smell something and turn around to find your grandmother fingering herself in the back seat."


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2018)

420God said:


> "Have you ever smoked a cigarette in your car and tried to throw it out the window and a minute later you smell something and turn around to find your grandmother fingering herself in the back seat."


Never trust a grand parent that says " smell my finger ".




Yeah grandma's ain't the only one to do it.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2018)

420God said:


> "Have you ever smoked a cigarette in your car and tried to throw it out the window and a minute later you smell something and turn around to find your grandmother fingering herself in the back seat."


Well


Not *my* grandma


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2018)

420God said:


> "Have you ever smoked a cigarette in your car and tried to throw it out the window and a minute later you smell something and turn around to find your grandmother fingering herself in the back seat."


I gotta ask, what does the cigarette have to do with the story?


----------



## 420God (Apr 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I gotta ask, what does the cigarette have to do with the story?


----------



## Fubard (Apr 28, 2018)

Further to previous, you know it was good hot sauce when there's a burn on the way out the next day.

To paraphrase Kings of Leon,

"Ooooh, my arse is on fire"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

about ten minutes after you eat something like that, eat some ice cream, helps put the fire out


----------



## Fubard (Apr 28, 2018)

Why? The burn is the good bit, your body thinks "Shit, I've been injured" and releases masses of adrenaline and endorphins, but because there's no actual injury that turns into the natural equivalent of a mild opiate hit.

That's the reason you see people eating spicier and hotter stuff, it is an addiction to what your body hits you with.

A few minutes and the burn is over with me anyway, and when I feel REALLY evil I hand someone some water and then sit back and watch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

you need more and more because you're frying the nerve endings in your mouth. you can't taste it or feel it as much because 75% of your taste buds are charcoal


----------



## Fubard (Apr 29, 2018)

If that was the case I wouldn't have been able to taste the blueberry in that sauce, a little hint of sweetness then KABOOM


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)

Had an indian neighbor at my other house, he couldn't even eat an egg without chili.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 29, 2018)

I ain't that bad, I love my spicy food but not THAT much


----------



## Fubard (Apr 29, 2018)

Busy laughing my tits off at what Vettel did in Baku today....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

auto racing is one of those things. i'd love to be doing it. watching someone else do it....boring..


----------



## Fubard (Apr 29, 2018)

Today's F1 wasn't boring, a true comedy of errors


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 29, 2018)

Post number 7000.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Had an indian neighbor at my other house, he couldn't even eat an egg without chili.


Holds true for me, I make egg salad sandwiches and use this instead of mayo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

i'm refinishing an old file cabinet that someone painted. i think there's some nice wood under there.
but this goes back to the warning label kind of thing. why do i need safety seals under paint stripper and mineral spirits caps? is someone going to poison it? do they have something against my file cabinet? it's not tylenol.....i plan on consuming as little of it as i possibly can.....i think my paint stripper and mineral spirits can do without safety seals.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I like surrounding myself with idiots, makes me look smarter then I really am.


I get the feeling I know why you're here now.




~ Kicks rocks ~


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Bareback (Apr 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm refinishing an old file cabinet that someone painted. i think there's some nice wood under there.
> but this goes back to the warning label kind of thing. why do i need safety seals under paint stripper and mineral spirits caps? is someone going to poison it? do they have something against my file cabinet? it's not tylenol.....i plan on consuming as little of it as i possibly can.....i think my paint stripper and mineral spirits can do without safety seals.


That citrus pile is awesome, and taste like sherbet. The mineral spirits is ok ,after a fifth of vodka it's hard to tell tell them apart.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That citrus pile is awesome, and taste like sherbet. The mineral spirits is ok ,after a fifth of vodka it's hard to tell tell them apart.


Gin if you want to replicate the taste of thinner.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That citrus pile is awesome, and taste like sherbet. The mineral spirits is ok ,after a fifth of vodka it's hard to tell tell them apart.


i bet if you got a vanilla coke and mixed them all together, it would taste like a creamsicle.......


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Holds true for me, I make egg salad sandwiches and use this instead of mayo


I used to use that stuff like ketchup, have to be more careful nowadays because of the sugar.

I could make my own using sweetener like Tagatesse, Stevia is a no-no because that goes through me like Haribo sugar free gummi bears mixed with Picolax, but it's not worth the hassle since SWMBO can't tolerate anything like that.

It's why I like the reaper and bonnet sauces, I can make a mild as hell curry or whatever that she can handle and then add some good hot sauce to have a mushroom cloud coming out of mine.

And it's good for you, the capsaicin has so many benefits but the biggest ones for me are it can help control diabetes but, mainly, the hotter it is the more your metabolism gets boosted and that means you burn off calories faster which is excellent for losing blubber


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gin if you want to replicate the taste of thinner.


IKR? Very rarely I would like a G & T, but Gin is definitely not my go to bottle


----------



## Leesmith12345 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have a question for you guys

Anyone able to tell me what this is?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gin if you want to replicate the taste of thinner.


Gin makes a good pinesol substitute .


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2018)

Leesmith12345 said:


> I have a question for you guys
> 
> Anyone able to tell me what this is?


Thrip damage


----------



## Fubard (Apr 30, 2018)

Leesmith12345 said:


> I have a question for you guys
> 
> Anyone able to tell me what this is?


You've passed your syphilis onto your plant.

Well, when you post the same in multiple sub-forums a sarcastic answer is to be expected.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2018)

Drove past this guy on Saturday, I can’t imagine that car not getting vandalized. I’m sure it offends someone.. I know a few on here that are probably cringing right now at the site of it.. I won’t mention any names to protect the sensitive.. not a very good pic but best I could get..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

ANC said:


>


ever wonder how bad you could have messed with people if you had a computer and paint 50 years ago?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

Leesmith12345 said:


> I have a question for you guys
> 
> Anyone able to tell me what this is?


a pot leaf




with a calcium deficiency.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Drove past this guy on Saturday, I can’t imagine that car not getting vandalized. I’m sure it offends someone.. I know a few on here that are probably cringing right now at the site of it.. I won’t mention any names to protect the sensitive.. not a very good pic but best I could get..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129385


i'd probably back into him with my truck, the back bumper is already a little crooked from the last guy i backed into


----------



## Fubard (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd probably back into him with my truck, the back bumper is already a little crooked from the last guy i backed into


Ah, your truck is fitted with the original "parking sensors"


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Drove past this guy on Saturday, I can’t imagine that car not getting vandalized. I’m sure it offends someone.. I know a few on here that are probably cringing right now at the site of it.. I won’t mention any names to protect the sensitive.. not a very good pic but best I could get..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129385


The flags are blowing the wrong direction; was there a hurricane occurring?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The flags are blowing the wrong direction; was there a hurricane occurring?


no, the driver just sucks so much it makes the flags flap towards him


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

Leesmith12345 said:


> I have a question for you guys
> 
> Anyone able to tell me what this is?





Singlemalt said:


> Thrip damage





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a pot leaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You men are both being way to nice to him .......We all know what that really is.

I haven't seen a case of that in quite a while.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

i didn't want to be the one to tell him his plants have A.P.D.S. (acquired plant deficiency syndrome).....no good way to tell someone that


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You men are both being way to nice to him .......We all know what that really is.
> 
> I haven't seen a case of that in quite a while.


I have never seen one in person.....










But I heard Snipes leave that kind of damage. Turn the plant upside down, get a paper bag and a flashlight, cover the plant, turn all the lights out and start beating it with the fleshlight, er uh I mean flashlight, be sure it is on, the noise, er uh I mean light scares the snipes off the plant into the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Leesmith12345 (Apr 30, 2018)

Ehh?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I have never seen one in person.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He probably thinks you're joking. I actually seen a case of MMJ Snipes. A fellow grower of mine called me over and sure as shit....We turned of all his equipment off pumps, fans,ballasts, etc etc etc ....and we just sat there quietly in the dark.....as soon as we sprayed some ISO alcohol on a paper towel....those little fuckers started doing that real light chirping noise they do. Almost undetectable by the human ear. ISO alcohol messes with the snipes equilibrium to the point they squeak.......Anyways, we both freaked and went for the bags and flashlights immediately. I haven't been back to his property since.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

Leesmith12345 said:


> Ehh?


Be sure to take these very serious. Bed bugs don't have nothing on these things. You're lucky you have pot plants for them to attack and not your actual living area or pets.

Have you had any unusual itchy spots on your extremities lately?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The flags are blowing the wrong direction; was there a hurricane occurring?


Lol, you are right!! I didn’t even notice that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> Had an indian neighbor at my other house, he couldn't even eat an egg without chili.


We had this really cool Indian guy at work a few years ago. He got a student visa and graduated with honors from Texas Tech. Then he got a temp. work visa to complete his internship at my company.

He really got to love the American culture, fast food hamburgers and all. He would go to lunch with the other salary guys. They'd ask him about eating beef at home and he'd hold a finger to his mouth and say, 'shhhhhhh'.

His visa expired and he had to go back to India to an arranged marriage his parents set up.

He didn't want to leave and we wanted him to stay. I hope he's doing well over there. I wonder if he dreams about hamburgers. Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2018)

Leesmith12345 said:


> Ehh?


Go here.
http://rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/

Start a thread with pic's & a complete description of your set up.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2018)

Story of the day from my new helper…

His wife has heterochromia of the eyes because she was a twin and the other fetus died and she stole it's eye and kicked it to the bottom of the womb to allow herself more room. 

I fucking shit you not.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Story of the day from my new helper…
> 
> His wife has heterochromia of the eyes because she was a twin and the other fetus died and she stole it's eye and kicked it to the bottom of the womb to allow herself more room.
> 
> I fucking shit you not.


Give that man a raise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Story of the day from my new helper…
> 
> His wife has heterochromia of the eyes because she was a twin and the other fetus died and she stole it's eye and kicked it to the bottom of the womb to allow herself more room.
> 
> I fucking shit you not.


LOL, this is great. You have to name him, i.e. "Jim, my helper" cuz I suspect we'll hear about him regularly. Maybe a thread devoted to his antics, witticisms and all around fuckery


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

Heterochromia is a result of the relative *excess* or lack of melanin (a pigment). It may be inherited, or caused by genetic *mosaicism*, *chimerism*, disease, or *injury*. It occurs in humans and certain breeds of dogs and cats. Heterochromia of the *eye* (heterochromia iridum or *heterochromia iridis*) is of three kinds.
he learned the word....but didn't bother to look up what it means?...does he still have all 11 fingers?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, this is great. You have to name him, i.e. "Jim, my helper" cuz I suspect we'll hear about him regularly. Maybe a thread devoted to his antics, witticisms and all around fuckery


I was thinking of making a thread devoted to him actually. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Heterochromia is a result of the relative *excess* or lack of melanin (a pigment). It may be inherited, or caused by genetic *mosaicism*, *chimerism*, disease, or *injury*. It occurs in humans and certain breeds of dogs and cats. Heterochromia of the *eye* (heterochromia iridum or *heterochromia iridis*) is of three kinds.
> he learned the word....but didn't bother to look up what it means?...does he still have all 11 fingers?


Oh, he definitely did not know the term and just said "her eyes are two different colors". I'll have to look at his hands tomorrow. 

He also told me he couldn't work this past Saturday because he had to babysit his crack baby niece. Then friend requested me on Facebook Saturday night and had a post about going to a gun bash that afternoon. I didn't accept the request but his account is wide open. His wife looks like the female version of him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was thinking of making a thread devoted to him actually.


We will understand though if he is inexplicably electrocuted


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was thinking of making a thread devoted to him actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sure he took his niece with him, what gun related event would be complete without a bunch of adhd kids running around screaming at each other


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Story of the day from my new helper…
> 
> His wife has heterochromia of the eyes because she was a twin and the other fetus died and she stole it's eye and kicked it to the bottom of the womb to allow herself more room.
> 
> I fucking shit you not.


My youngest daughter is heterochromic, I think I need to question her on her bullshit before birth LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> We will understand though if he is inexplicably electrocuted


and eaten....... that's a thing right?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was thinking of making a thread devoted to him actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to get on that thread right now!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2018)

He's definitely a fibber. On the first day I asked him if he had a big wedding and he said "yeah it was really big, I think there was probably like 150 people there". Then like 10 minutes later after telling him how we eloped he says "yeah we just had family and good friends at ours it was pretty private". Literally like 10 minutes later. Then today he tells me he hired a horse drawn carriage to pick his wife up from her house and take her to the church. I'm telling you, I'll have a story a day.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You need to get on that thread right now!


We need to think of a name…

Tales from the blip.
The Manchurian candidote. 
Riding in cars with neo.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2018)

Santa Clarita Diet?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Santa Clarita Diet?


Please no, that's a little to close to home


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We need to think of a name…
> 
> Tales from the blip.
> The Manchurian candidote.
> Riding in cars with neo.


I like riding in card with neo but that's far to kind for him. @cannabineer, name?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2018)

Riding in white rapists vans with neo?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Story of the day from my new helper…
> 
> His wife has heterochromia of the eyes because she was a twin and the other fetus died and she stole it's eye and kicked it to the bottom of the womb to allow herself more room.
> 
> I fucking shit you not.


Could she be related to my dog?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Could she be related to my dog?
> View attachment 4129649 View attachment 4129650


Not even CLOSE to that attractive, then again I'm canine 'centric


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not even CLOSE to that attractive, then again I'm canine 'centric


He is a cutey. Blueberry seemed like a good name.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He is a cutey. Blueberry seemed like a good name.


Very handsome


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We need to think of a name…
> 
> Tales from the blip.
> The Manchurian candidote.
> Riding in cars with neo.


Tales from the Meat Wagon?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Tales from the Meat Wagon?


Very nice, other thread for voting


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

Pseudologia Fantastica with your host, Neosapien


----------



## Bareback (Apr 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We need to think of a name…
> 
> Tales from the blip.
> The Manchurian candidote.
> Riding in cars with neo.


Sex, Lies and Neo's helper.

Drowning Pool.

What about Bob.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> ........snip........
> 
> What about Bob.


So wrong Bobby Z


----------



## Bareback (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So wrong Bobby Z


Ohh man I miss Bobby Z .




I was totally reffing to the Bill Murray/Richard Drysift movie. You know because of the mental patient/Dr connection.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man I miss Bobby Z .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best crop I ever harvested was his.......... sob

But on a grow site they keep abandon reason......... srsly, 


back to drugs....... bitchez


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Riding in white rapists vans with neo?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4129849


he just needs a raggedy anne doll hanging off the back bumper


----------



## ebgood (May 1, 2018)

2 quick questions: if vegans are fighting is it still considered beef? And does anyone know a Monica that isnt hot?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

ebgood said:


> 2 quick questions: if vegans are fighting is it still considered beef? And does anyone know a Monica that isnt hot?


i wondered the first part of the question myself.......the second part ck out lewinsky, she not look to well after all the years..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

2016....not gonna win any beauty pageants, but i could talk myself into that, and you know she don't mind a little head


----------



## neosapien (May 1, 2018)

In really sorry your baby didn't make it to term. As a parent myself I can say that that's heartbreaking and you have my deepest condolences. But please leave your dead baby fetus in memoriam off of my Facebook feed. That's creepy as fuck.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4130048 2016....not gonna win any beauty pageants, but i could talk myself into that, and you know she don't mind a little head


If it's good enough for bill it's good enough for me. She's pretty hot, I wonder if her nipples are pink


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

make a deal with you. you find out, let me know, and i'll do the same


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If it's good enough for bill it's good enough for me. She's pretty hot, I wonder if her nipples are pink


Just like Double-Bubble betcha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Just like Double-Bubble betcha


just like double-Bubba


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4130048 2016....not gonna win any beauty pageants, but i could talk myself into that, and you know she don't mind a little head


I've done worse.

But I don't drink hard liquor anymore...


----------



## ebgood (May 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i wondered the first part of the question myself.......the second part ck out lewinsky, she not look to well after all the years..


Didnt even think about lewinsky.. yea she coulda got the D back in the blue dress days. Im mean she can still get it who am i kiddn? But i mean like regular everyday non presidential fellatrices named monica. Im just wondering cuz i was talkin with a friend, and i know like 8 monicas and the ugliest 1 is still like a hard 7, and he knows a few also and says theyre all hot. So im under the impression now that monicas only come in hot and overachievers


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Didnt even think about lewinsky.. yea she coulda got the D back in the blue dress days. Im mean she can still get it who am i kiddn? But i mean like regular everyday non presidential fellatrices named monica. Im just wondering cuz i was talkin with a friend, and i know like 8 monicas and the ugliest 1 is still like a hard 7, and he knows a few also and says theyre all hot. So im under the impression now that monicas only come in hot and overachievers


Yeah, I've known two Monicas and both were hot. One was the younger sister of an old elem->high school buddy; we all drove him nuts lusting after his sis lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4130048 2016....not gonna win any beauty pageants, but i could talk myself into that, and you know she don't mind a little head


Looks like she shot and skinned a Corinthian leather club chair and made a dress out of it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

i've always been much more interested in the filling, not the packaging


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Looks like she shot and skinned a Corinthian leather club chair and made a dress out of it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've known two Monicas and both were hot. One was the younger sister of an old elem->high school buddy; we all drove him nuts lusting after his sis lol


I remember a Monica in first grade. She moved to California at the end of the year.
I remember the entire class walked outside while her mom took 8mm movies of us, a real big deal in 1960.

She had a sister Claudia and another sister with a similar name that I forget now. My mom said they had to move to Cali because they all had movie star names. I was quite disappointed. Would love to see those movies.


----------



## Karah (May 2, 2018)

I had a supa weird dream last night and it went something like this—

We were taking some type of trip, seeing some artist in a different state but we weren’t in cars we were on bicycles. We stopped off at this one town and I somehow knew this lady that we stopped at. She let us sleep in her house and used her shower and shit because we smelled bad from biking for days. Then we were at this festival thing that was inside. It was like a party in the sewers. We were going in and I remembered I had some drugs in my purse. I thought it was blow but when I pulled this bag out of my purse it was a crunched bag of cereal. I snorted some of it lol. The cop at the door was like, “are you okay?” And I said yes. He said, “do you need some assistance?” I said, why would I have a cop help me hide my drugs? And then I woke up. 

Life lessons—don’t snort cereal.


----------



## Fubard (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4130048 2016....not gonna win any beauty pageants, but i could talk myself into that, and you know she don't mind a little head


My, don't they grow up quick. It just seems like yesterday when there she was, crawling around on all fours in the White House, sticking anything she could get her hands on in her mouth....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2018)

Got our rock on the range tickets!! Tool AND A perfect circle?? Wtf??? I'm so stoked. 4 years in a row, 8 or so total. The 18th can't come soon enough.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> It was like a party in the sewers.


Were these guys there?


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


All cars should come in brown.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> I had a supa weird dream last night and it went something like this—
> 
> We were taking some type of trip, seeing some artist in a different state but we weren’t in cars we were on bicycles. We stopped off at this one town and I somehow knew this lady that we stopped at. She let us sleep in her house and used her shower and shit because we smelled bad from biking for days. Then we were at this festival thing that was inside. It was like a party in the sewers. We were going in and I remembered I had some drugs in my purse. I thought it was blow but when I pulled this bag out of my purse it was a crunched bag of cereal. I snorted some of it lol. The cop at the door was like, “are you okay?” And I said yes. He said, “do you need some assistance?” I said, why would I have a cop help me hide my drugs? And then I woke up.
> 
> Life lessons—don’t snort cereal.


this is why i'm happy i usually have no recall of my dreams....


----------



## Karah (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is why i'm happy i usually have no recall of my dreams....


I never remember my dreams but I’ve been smoking way less pot and I think that might have something to do with it. 

Wicked shit man.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> I never remember my dreams but I’ve been smoking way less pot and I think that might have something to do with it.
> 
> Wicked shit man.


i've never had much recall of my dreams, but i've smoked on as close to a daily basis as i've been able to achieve for 40 years....so that may have something to do with that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never had much recall of my dreams, but i've smoked on as close to a daily basis as i've been able to achieve for 40 years....so that may have something to do with that


What were we talking about?


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)

This morning I dreamt I was at a party at this cool house, but I didn't know anybody.
Anyway, after the party, everybody started leaving and I decided it was probably time for me to go too.
When I got outside there were cars parked everywhere, and worst of all I was dream drunk, which is always worse than being real drunk.
Finally got into my car and then the fucker wouldn't start.

I was so pissed off I woke up and got out of bed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What were we talking about?


Corinthian leather?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What were we talking about?


Huh?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What were we talking about?


i forget


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> This morning I dreamt I was at a party at this cool house, but I didn't know anybody.
> Anyway, after the party, everybody started leaving and I decided it was probably time for me to go to.
> When I got outside there were cars parked everywhere, and worst of all I was dream drunk, which is always worse than being real drunk.
> Finally got into my car and then the fucker wouldn't start.
> ...


again, another reason for me to be happy i don't remember what i dream


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've known two Monicas and both were hot. One was the younger sister of an old elem->high school buddy; we all drove him nuts lusting after his sis lol


Thats always fun. Ive gotten all 3 of my best friends sisters butt ass naked. He just gave up on caring


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> I had a supa weird dream last night and it went something like this—
> 
> We were taking some type of trip, seeing some artist in a different state but we weren’t in cars we were on bicycles. We stopped off at this one town and I somehow knew this lady that we stopped at. She let us sleep in her house and used her shower and shit because we smelled bad from biking for days. Then we were at this festival thing that was inside. It was like a party in the sewers. We were going in and I remembered I had some drugs in my purse. I thought it was blow but when I pulled this bag out of my purse it was a crunched bag of cereal. I snorted some of it lol. The cop at the door was like, “are you okay?” And I said yes. He said, “do you need some assistance?” I said, why would I have a cop help me hide my drugs? And then I woke up.
> 
> Life lessons—don’t snort cereal.


I kinda miss dreaming


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

you still do it, you just don't remember. everyone dreams, it's your brains way of working shit out, without your ego interfering.


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If it's good enough for bill it's good enough for me. She's pretty hot, I wonder if her nipples are pink


Got a feelin she has glass nipples. But again id hit either way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

glass nipples?


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Were these guys there?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130335


Does anyone else think the ninja turtles #metoo-ed April at some point


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> glass nipples?


Oh i dont think its a term anyone uses but me. Damn i dnt know how to explain it. Id give examples but last i checked nipples are still taboo round these parts


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you still do it, you just don't remember. everyone dreams, it's your brains way of working shit out, without your ego interfering.


Yea been fightin my dr over this apnea bs. He says i never really reach REM. I say mf u have no idea how much weed i smoke


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> All cars should come in brown.









Ironically, _I've_ got a package for _her_...


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Ironically, _I've_ got a package for _her_...


Does it contain any food? Looks like she needs food more than anything


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Does it contain any food? Looks like she needs food more than anything


Looks more like a snarl than a smile too. If she's hungry could be trouble.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2018)

Yeah not the cutest face but I'd eat that booty up in a second.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Looks more like a snarl than a smile too. If she's hungry could be trouble.


That makes it fun!


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Looks more like a snarl than a smile too. If she's hungry could be trouble.


Oh u know good n well this poor girl is hangry


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah not the cutest face but I'd eat that booty up in a second.


Booty? Where?


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> That makes it fun!


I also saw stabby as a feature too. So few people agree.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

ANC - you don't happen to have a pool do you?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Ironically, _I've_ got a package for _her_...


give that girl a taco........sheesh

ok on second thought that sounded weird...lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ANC - you don't happen to have a pool do you?


This is where you sacrifice a toaster to the pool gods. BTW who would even be in a pool that filthy!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Oh i dont think its a term anyone uses but me. Damn i dnt know how to explain it. Id give examples but last i checked nipples are still taboo round these parts


Are glass nipped those off pink nipples with a tint to them, Almost look laminated, Or nah?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ANC - you don't happen to have a pool do you?



HULK SMASH!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> This is where you sacrifice a toaster to the pool gods. BTW who would even be in a pool that filthy!



She likes it dirty...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> This is where you sacrifice a toaster to the pool gods. BTW who would even be in a pool that filthy!


I was thinking the same thing - like trailer park dirty.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2018)

It's been in the 50s in Chicago all month, then the last two days have been 85f and 87, respectively. From too cold to open the windows right to the air conditioner. No Spring, just Winter to Summer. Fuck...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It's been in the 50s in Chicago all month, then the last two days have been 85f and 87, respectively. From too cold to open the windows right to the air conditioner. No Spring, just Winter to Summer. Fuck...


Same here. Except so nice and breezy we just opened the windows and aired out the winter dust. Still breezy, kept blowing my pepper plants over this afternoon while I was putting them in.

I insist on growing better peppers this year. I think learning to grow weed before anything else fucks you up. You tend to try to grow everything like weed.

I can't grow peppers like weed. Never grew productive bell peppers, just jalapenos and little hot ones come out good. @whitebb2727 must be pepper gifted. I've made a lot of changes this year, see what happens.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

peppers are like weed, they like a lot of N till they start to flower, then you have to cut the N back and up the P and K. too much N and the plant will grow, but won't produce hardly any flowers


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> peppers are like weed, they like a lot of N till they start to flower, then you have to cut the N back and up the P and K. too much N and the plant will grow, but won't produce hardly any flowers






Mmm... peppers.


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Are glass nipped those off pink nipples with a tint to them, Almost look laminated, Or nah?


Yeeaa iii guess that could be a description. Its like a really pink nip with a clear pastey over it...like u can see the border of the areola but theres no color or texture difference from the rest of the boob til u get to the nipple itself..i dunno does that help?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It's been in the 50s in Chicago all month, then the last two days have been 85f and 87, respectively. From too cold to open the windows right to the air conditioner. No Spring, just Winter to Summer. Fuck...


Same here. Our cold was pretty wet too which sucked bad.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Same here. Except so nice and breezy we just opened the windows and aired out the winter dust. Still breezy, kept blowing my pepper plants over this afternoon while I was putting them in.
> 
> I insist on growing better peppers this year. I think learning to grow weed before anything else fucks you up. You tend to try to grow everything like weed.
> 
> I can't grow peppers like weed. Never grew productive bell peppers, just jalapenos and little hot ones come out good. @whitebb2727 must be pepper gifted. I've made a lot of changes this year, see what happens.


I should take pics. 

I went no till on my veggie garden. We top dress with manure, worm castings, compost, alfalfa, shell flour, espoma garden tone and a bit of lime. I bust a few large bales of promix type soil and work it in.

Plant my veggies and run drip lines then put cardboard on the rows and then mulch.

I use a couple of the 400 gallon totes to catch rain water. I have a cast iron pump I hook to a manifold that feeds the drip lines.

After that ignore them.


I got some pics but ive got to go through a few thousand pics. I went to back them up and clear some space and some how I managed to move them in one folder.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 2, 2018)

Whats up guys and gals?

I'm so stretched for time. Not enough hours in the days.

Got broke Into. Some tools, nails and screws. About $750 worth of stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Whats up guys and gals?
> 
> I'm so stretched for time. Not enough hours in the days.
> 
> Got broke Into. Some tools, nails and screws. About $750 worth of stuff.


can't Like that; sucks man


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2018)

Thieves can't be trusted.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> can't Like that; sucks man


I bought a little gps tracker and put it in an old tool box with crappy tools. Left it out. 

See if I can catch them.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... peppers.


She didn't get nekkid! WTF


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2018)

I was told to go Fuk myself.......I did and it was awesome.

Thanks @ruup4travling good luck with your 4 bedroom 2 bathroom 6 window 5 acre construction site grow room with lots of lights.


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2018)

I'd like to prune her pepper bush, ya gnome sayin'? Speaking of the weather, a fucking thunderstorm and torrential rain came blowing through here 10 minutes ago and knocked the Internet out. This is the shit that happens when it goes from freezing Temps to 87 in 72 hours.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> She didn't get nekkid! WTF


Right? 
She's smokin' hot.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Yeeaa iii guess that could be a description. Its like a really pink nip with a clear pastey over it...like u can see the border of the areola but theres no color or texture difference from the rest of the boob til u get to the nipple itself..i dunno does that help?


I like that you've given serious thought to this concept


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Yeeaa iii guess that could be a description. Its like a really pink nip with a clear pastey over it...like u can see the border of the areola but theres no color or texture difference from the rest of the boob til u get to the nipple itself..i dunno does that help?


Hell yeah, like a ghost nip.. I get you.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yeah, like a ghost nip.. I get you.


Yeaaaa thats it!


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I like that you've given serious thought to this concept


If u didnt know it..I AM a titty connoissuer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2018)

ebgood said:


> If u didnt know it..I AM a titty connoissuer


And we could have a club house, weekly meetings etc...
Hats that look like Kate Upton's finest and everything.






I wonder how she insures those things.
Each ~ ~ As a pair?


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And we could have a club house, weekly meetings etc...
> Hats that look like Kate Upton's finest and everything.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thats kate upton huh? Dont get the hype but ppl do love her. Nice rack . she have any topless shots. Cant give her credit til i see those puppies out and about


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Oh thats kate upton huh? Dont get the hype but ppl do love her. Nice rack . she have any topless shots. Cant give her credit til i see those puppies out and about


This is all you need


----------



## SSGrower (May 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And we could have a club house, weekly meetings etc...
> Hats that look like Kate Upton's finest and everything.
> 
> 
> ...


I would think they lose value if not in a pair.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> This is all you need


Nah im greedy..i need em bare. Tits without the nips are pointless


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2018)

ebgood said:


> If u didnt know it..I AM a titty connoissuer


I must have seen a few million by now.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2018)

87f yesterday, 56f today. WTF is going on?


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> 87f yesterday, 56f today. WTF is going on?


Fecking Global Warming....


----------



## Karah (May 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And we could have a club house, weekly meetings etc...
> Hats that look like Kate Upton's finest and everything.
> 
> 
> ...


Her tits are goddamn perfect. I need her tits on my body.


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2018)

They nearly all look the same when you are on your back!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> 87f yesterday, 56f today. WTF is going on?


It's supposed to hit 91 here tomorrow. I haven't even bought a new window ac yet, sucks.


----------



## Karah (May 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> They nearly all look the same when you are on your back!


I look like a fuckin potato with nipples compared to her


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I look like a fuckin potato with nipples compared to her


Lmao...Potato tits, I know what you mean. Those are those tits that end before they get near the edge of the armpit area.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> This is all you need


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I look like a fuckin potato with nipples compared to her


I'll be the judge of that. I've years of experience; I had professional status before you were born


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> Her tits are goddamn perfect. I need her tits on my body.


They're a little big for my taste, more than a handful is a waste. The ass is what counts, it's all about that bass...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2018)

Obviously, I'm a fucken gentleman. So when I talk to ugly chicks I'm very polite and completely avoid the fact that they're but ugly. I must be sending some fucked up vibes or something because the next time I see these hoes they're all dressed up looking like clowns trying to catch me. 


Gross..


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> I must have seen a few million by now.


Yea bout the same here if not more.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I would think they lose value if not in a pair.


Nah not at all. a nice titty is a nice titty


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I look like a fuckin potato with nipples compared to her


Stooop iiit. If i may say so as respectfully as possible, im sure u have great tits. A nice rack is NOT size specific.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao...Potato tits, I know what you mean. Those are those tits that end before they get near the edge of the armpit area.


I call those football boobs


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Obviously, I'm a fucken gentleman. So when I talk to ugly chicks I'm very polite and completely avoid the fact that they're but ugly. I must be sending some fucked up vibes or something because the next time I see these hoes they're all dressed up looking like clowns trying to catch me.
> 
> 
> Gross..


Careful...attention goes to the heads sometimes


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll be the judge of that. I've years of experience; I had professional status before you were born


Yup let the pros decide.


----------



## SSGrower (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> 87f yesterday, 56f today. WTF is going on?


Goes with the foot of snow I woke up to this morning.


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll be the judge of that. I've years of experience; I had professional status before you were born


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Careful...attention goes to the heads sometimes


LOL which head is the question


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL which head is the question


Lol both. It def gts the girl worked up cus most ugly chicks are aware of the fact so any attention = go time. And for guys..man i dare 1 dude in here to say an ugly girl didnt make their dick twitch at least 1ce in their life


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> They're a little big for my taste, more than a handful is a waste. The ass is what counts, it's all about that bass...


BARS


----------



## ChingOwn (May 3, 2018)

https://www.callmylostphone.com/

I found it


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> https://www.callmylostphone.com/
> 
> I found it


LOL should have left it lost


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

That moment when you wish you were able to get back to work because even I'm scared to go near the bathroom after that monster thunderdump which has left a taste, not a smell, in the air which would make your colleagues' faces turn green...

Must have been a good 2 Courics, damn close to having to punch another hole in my belt after that one.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 5, 2018)

What ever happened to that possum guy.. did he drink himself into jail or something?


----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Obviously, I'm a fucken gentleman. So when I talk to ugly chicks I'm very polite and completely avoid the fact that they're but ugly. I must be sending some fucked up vibes or something because the next time I see these hoes they're all dressed up looking like clowns trying to catch me.
> 
> 
> Gross..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2018)

Shit I was thinking about growing my own weed again. Or maybe just get a CA Med card. Smoke some of that seriously dank Northern California outdoor.

happy Cinco de MAyo. What strain should we smoke today? Acapulco Gold or Panama Red or Mexican dirt weed with plenty or sticks and stems?


----------



## abalonehx (May 5, 2018)

Cinco de Mayo & Kentucky Derby. Two good reasons to drink.


----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2018)

And playoff hockey.


----------



## abalonehx (May 5, 2018)

I don't have that channel.


----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2018)

Me neither. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/NHLStreams/


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2018)

The disgusting truth about hand dryers
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-disgusting-truth-about-hand-dryers-2018-04-14


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> I look like a fuckin potato with nipples compared to her







But it's your eyes that gets nature started.





They do root well with each other.


----------



## ebgood (May 7, 2018)

When u spark it up @4:20 on the dot without knowing what time is was


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2018)

ebgood said:


> When u spark it up @4:20 on the dot without knowing what time is was


Oh you knew what time it was homie. It’s that internal clock.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


i like it, does he have a single out?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like it, does he have a single out?


He's playing in the bathroom, there's a good chance he had his single out...


----------



## ebgood (May 7, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh you knew what time it was homie. It’s that internal clock.


Yea u right. Wuttup GG!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Yea u right. Wuttup GG!


Shit just chillin bro. How you been?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 7, 2018)

I've been having weird dreams where the prevailing theme is that I'm lost in unfamiliar surroundings, and have to get back to the place I was before


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

bring a map, it's your dream, dream you have a map


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been having weird dreams where the prevailing theme is that I'm lost in unfamiliar surroundings, and have to get back to the place I was before


Does anyone else have those bizarro dreams where you find your self naked in public and & nobody else is.

Sorta awkward at first but then I begin to feel like a cool trend-setter.


~Waves hips from side to side~


----------



## ebgood (May 7, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit just chillin bro. How you been?


Tired af. Still havent hit the lotto yet


----------



## ebgood (May 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does anyone else have those bizarro dreams where you find your self naked in public and & nobody else is.
> 
> Sorta awkward at first but then I begin to feel like a cool trend-setter.
> 
> ...


Yea but usually im drunk and far from sleep


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does anyone else have those bizarro dreams where you find your self naked in public and & nobody else is.
> 
> Sorta awkward at first but then I begin to feel like a cool trend-setter.
> 
> ...


no, it's just you...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it's just you...


~Waves hips from side to side~


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2018)

racist birthers with MLK sigs and white supremacy norse mythology cosplay avatars are the worst fucking hypocrites that exist


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

This actually happened....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

Think it's time to change the res?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 8, 2018)

You guys seeing this shit???

http://theweek.com/speedreads/771903/illinois-police-claim-marijuana-legalized-theyll-have-kill-police-dogs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You guys seeing this shit???
> 
> http://theweek.com/speedreads/771903/illinois-police-claim-marijuana-legalized-theyll-have-kill-police-dogs


retraining is extreme abuse, but euthanasia is ok......that's some logic there


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You guys seeing this shit???
> 
> http://theweek.com/speedreads/771903/illinois-police-claim-marijuana-legalized-theyll-have-kill-police-dogs


Some people will try anything to keep it illegal.. that’s the dumbest shit I’ve heard, today..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Some people will try anything to keep it illegal.. that’s the dumbest shit I’ve heard, today..


just wait, it's still early


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just wait, it's still early


No doubt.. where is UB, that should do it


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2018)

If they kill the k9's who's going to sniff for the coke?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If they kill the k9's who's going to sniff for the coke?


I'll volunteer ;D

Seriously just let the damn dog find the pot smile tell it good dog send it back and at the end give the f'n legal pot back to the people.

PS I wonder why we didn't hear about all the police dogs killed in WA, OR, CA, CO ....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If they kill the k9's who's going to sniff for the coke?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> PS I wonder why we didn't hear about all the police dogs killed in WA, OR, CA, CO ....


----------



## Indagrow (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> racist birthers with MLK sigs and white supremacy norse mythology cosplay avatars are the worst fucking hypocrites that exist


You should be a mod and really clean this place up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> You should be a mod and really clean this place up


Good fukin luck with that.
Somebody keeps stealing my mop & I haven't seen the dustpan in like a week.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> You should be a mod and really clean this place up


He could be an honorary mod.


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

Why do you smoke the evil herb?? Do you want innocent dogs to DIE? Heartless bastards!



Karah said:


> This actually happened....View attachment 4132945


What game is this?


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> This actually happened....View attachment 4132945


What was the answer? Penis isn't working... maybe it's Hotlog? 

SH420


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

I used to play the old Inklink. Is this an android game or something?


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Why do you smoke the evil herb?? Do you want innocent dogs to DIE? Heartless bastards!
> 
> 
> What game is this?


It’s called draw classic. iPhone and android.


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

oh cool, thanks


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He could be an honorary mod.


Wait, I thought he was?


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He could be a dishonorary mod.


Fify


----------



## farmerfischer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> racist birthers with MLK sigs and white supremacy norse mythology cosplay avatars are the worst fucking hypocrites that exist


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> oh cool, thanks


Are you gonna play with me?


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

I don't have a stylus.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> Are you gonna play with me?





abalonehx said:


> I don't have a stylus.


Smh

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Penis isn't working


My condolences.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good fukin luck with that.
> Somebody keeps stealing my mop & I haven't seen the dustpan in like a week.


remember when you literally banned me for simply reminding people of all the racist shit you spout, and the rolli undid it and told you to fuck off?

or how about the time when you abused your mod "powers" to alter my posts, then accused me of slander?

you sure are dumb, even for a worthless racist 

wouldn't you agree?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Smh
> 
> SH420


Gotta admire him for owning it


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He could be an honorary mod.


do you think @GreatwhiteNorth is too much of a pussy to stand up for himself?

he doesn't need help from a jew-hater like you


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta admire him for owning it


It's hard for a man to admit he's got no stylus


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's hard for a man to admit he's got no stylus


ikr


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> or how about the time when you abused your mod "powers" to alter my posts, then accused me of slander?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think @GreatwhiteNorth is too much of a pussy to stand up for himself?
> 
> he doesn't need help from a jew-hater like you


Hey buddy. Please post anything from me that would suggest I hate Jews. Comments towards you don't count because, well, you're not Jewish.

But you're still my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent shabby chic honorary self-applied Jew. Seriously.


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Smh
> 
> SH420


Get creative 

@srh88 drew the hotdog blowjob lady with no stylus


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hey buddy. Please post anything from me that would suggest I hate Jews. Comments towards you don't count because, well, you're not Jewish.
> 
> But you're still my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent shabby chic honorary self-applied Jew. Seriously.


Let's not forget alcoholic.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Let's not forget alcoholic.


I haven't. I like to mix it up a bit. He's such a good sport about it. But right now I do believe he's quite upset. Weird.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I haven't. I like to mix it up a bit. He's such a good sport about it. But right now I do believe he's quite upset. Weird.


Must be that time of the month.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Must be that time of the month.


Honorary female, no doubt


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Honorary female, no doubt


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

Stylus, phallus, penis. But my phones a piece of shit seriously. Im getting a new phone soon.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Stylus, phallus, penis. But my phones a piece of shit seriously. Im getting a new phone soon.


it's hard keeping them all lined up


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Stylus, phallus, penis. But my phones a piece of shit seriously. Im getting a new phone soon.


Hey fix what ya can, right?


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


That's kinky......


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> Get creative
> 
> @srh88 drew the hotdog blowjob lady with no stylus


So he just fingered it?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> So he just fingered it?


I don't think it was his finger....... lines are to thick


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hey buddy. Please post anything from me that would suggest I hate Jews. Comments towards you don't count because, well, you're not Jewish.
> 
> But you're still my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent shabby chic honorary self-applied Jew. Seriously.


stalk jews for months much, jew hater?


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> it's hard keeping them all lined up


So many Dix to Fit.


----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think it was his finger....... lines are to thick


Ahh. Gotcha. Thumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Honorary female, no doubt





curious2garden said:


>


 you two have gone full on stupid just to defend a POS racist.

make better decisions


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> So he just fingered it?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> stalk jews for months much, jew hater?


Which Jews would those be? Last I checked, you were the Jew hater, by your own definition. Like me to prove it? And by "stalk" you mean posting on this website?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you two have gone full on stupid just to defend a POS racist.
> 
> make better decisions


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Which Jews would those be? Last I checked, you were the Jew hater, by your own definition. Like me to prove it? And by "stalk" you mean posting on this website?








LOL


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

My draw me name is Orangej3ws


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Which Jews would those be? Last I checked, you were the Jew hater, by your own definition. Like me to prove it? And by "stalk" you mean posting on this website?


your buddy greatwhitenorth is a racist and for seem reason you feel the need to defend him

should i stop singing the shemah to my jewish daughter when i put her to bed every night, jew hater?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> My draw me name is Orangej3ws


LOL I'm crying here!! laughing so much.....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


it's a fact. your buddy greatwhtenorth is a POS racist

how else would you explain his years long obsession with racist birther conspiracy theories fueled by youtube videos?


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> your buddy greatwhitenorth is a racist and for seem reason you feel the need to defend him
> 
> should i stop singing the shemah to my jewish daughter when i put her to bed every night, jew hater?


Imagine her heartbreak when she learns her daddy who sang her all that wasn't even actually a Jew.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> your buddy greatwhitenorth is a racist and for seem reason you feel the need to defend him
> 
> should i stop singing the shemah to my jewish daughter when i put her to bed every night, jew hater?


I enjoy jamming out to 80's Bronx hip hop. Guess what that makes me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2018)

a beastie boys fan?
old?
someone who knows who kool keith and big pun are?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Imagine her heartbreak when she learns her daddy who sang her all that wasn't even actually a Jew.


if you or your kid said anything at your jobs like GWN has said here, you'd be summarily fired for being a racist, jew hating bag of shit

that's just reality, ya lush


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Imagine her heartbreak when she learns her daddy who sang her all that wasn't even actually a Jew.


He was just appropriating her mama's culture on a pot website. I hope to god he listens and actually converts before he breaks her heart. But adolescents, they are as as black and white as some people are about politics.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I enjoy jamming out to 80's Bronx hip hop. Guess what that makes me.


why do you think your buddy spent years trying to claim that obama was a secret african?

kind of a stupid conspiracy theory for dumb racists, don't ya think?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you think your buddy spent years trying to claim that obama was a secret african?
> 
> kind of a stupid conspiracy theory for dumb racists, don't ya think?


It helps if you cry more.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He was just appropriating her mama's culture on a pot website. I hope to god he listens and actually converts before he breaks her heart. But adolescents, they are as as black and white as some people are about politics.


why do you think your buddy GWN was upset by the fact that white advocacy groups are frowned upon by polite society?

have you given any more thought to the chemtrails conspiracy during your drunken video chats?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> It helps if you cry more.


it's a pretty simple question but you seem to want to avoid it

did you know forbes is a right wing rag?


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if you or your kid said anything at your jobs like GWN has said here, you'd be summarily fired for being a racist, jew hating bag of shit
> 
> that's just reality, ya lush


You're shuffling your flashcards again; GWN wasn't an antisemite, remember? God is in the details, no?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You're shuffling your flashcards again; GWN wasn't an antisemite, remember? God is in the details, no?


LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You're shuffling your flashcards again; GWN wasn't an antisemite, remember? God is in the details, no?


i was referring to you as the jew hating bag of shit

do you dispute that if you posted a basketball and fried chicken meme to your company's intraweb that you'd be fired immediately?


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

Something tells me this will all be gone in the morning once UncleRolli cleans up his drunken fam's shame


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i was referring to you as the jew hating bag of shit
> 
> do you dispute that if you posted a basketball and fried chicken meme to your company's intraweb that you'd be fired immediately?


Lol; were I an antisemite I'd at least be efficient about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Something tells me this will all be gone in the morning once UncleRolli cleans up his drunken fam's shame


haven't had a sip tonight

say, are you and annie and a few other lushes still drinking yourselves stupid on those videochats?

what is that word for accusing others of that which you are guilty of?

your buddy GWN is a racist bag of shit btw


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> haven't had a sip tonight
> 
> say, are you and annie and a few other lushes still drinking yourselves stupid on those videochats?
> 
> ...


It's called cultural appropriation, and you've got that covered well enough; carry on.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Lol; were I an antisemite I'd at least be efficient about it.


what would you call your tactic of accusing someone of being a fake jew to take the heat off your obviously racist buddies and eternally drunken partner?

i'd call it some of the laziest anti-semitism your wet brain could think of at the time


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Lol; were I an antisemite I'd at least be efficient about it.


LOL knowing the company you worked for they would have given you an award, isn't that ugly LOL as for mine, they could not have cared less.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's called cultural appropriation, and you've got that covered well enough; carry on.


the word i had in mind for your guys boozefests while accusing others of the same is hypocrisy

make better decisions ya lush


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what would you call your tactic of accusing someone of being a fake jew to take the heat off your obviously racist buddies and eternally drunken partner?
> 
> i'd call it some of the laziest anti-semitism your wet brain could think of at the time


I call it the plain truth. You never converted but are dishonestly wearing the oppressed person's mantle. You have become a byword for failure hereabouts while I have not. Appropriate that, UncleEinsatztruppen.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

Lol how long has this thing been going on between gwn and uncle buck ill say one thing ur commitment is comendable mang


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You have become a byword for failure hereabouts while I have not.


"NO YOU ARE!"

i swear, you are really losing it. maybe cut the drunken videochats down to 4 times a week

your defense of GWN as not a "REAL RACIST!!!!" are a failure. no other word for it. your attempts to distract from your failure by screaming "FAKE JEW!" at a guy with a jewish wife, raising a jewish daughter and celebrating every jewish holiday are anti-semitic

you might as well start telling people about how the chemtrails and fluoride are out to get us


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "NO YOU ARE!"
> 
> i swear, you are really losing it. maybe cut the drunken videochats down to 4 times a week
> 
> ...


A guy with a Jewish wife can definitely raise a Jewish daughter, but as you never bothered to convert, you're living a big lie and shoving it down your family's throat.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Lol how long has this thing been going on between gwn and uncle buck ill say one thing ur commitment is comendable mangView attachment 4133172


He's nothing if not committed


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A guy with a Jewish wife can definitely raise a Jewish daughter, but as you never bothered to convert, you're living a big lie and shoving it down your family's throat.


i've been saying that i consider myself jewish for years now. funny how you never started screaming "FAKE JEW!" until i pointed out what a racist your buddy gwn is

what kind of orwellian shit is that?

“Actions are held to be good or bad, not on their own merits, but according to who does them.”


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

I gotta give props 2 gwn id ov banned by now lol but theres probly no point alot of socks any way on here


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He's nothing if not committed


the greater commitment lies in your attempts to invert reality


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I gotta give props 2 gwn id ov banned by now lol but theres probly no point alot of socks any way on here


he did ban me but got his ass handed to him by rolli/potroast

why is pointing out the racist things a mod has posted a bannable offense btw?


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

So what type of weed do use like 2 smoke


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been saying that i consider myself *jewis *......snip.......


Honey it is spelled jewish your adolescent daughter may be able to spell and that might be a source of embarassment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I enjoy jamming out to 80's Bronx hip hop. Guess what that makes me.


A person with bad taste in music?


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> funny how you never started screaming "FAKE JEW!" until i pointed out what a racist your buddy gwn is
> 
> what kind of orwellian shit is that?
> 
> “Actions are held to be good or bad, not on their own merits, but according to who does them.”


If you didn't see the need to brand GWN and lokie as racists in order to feed your own self-image built on a reverse pyramid of lies ...


... and then didn't feel compelled to scream LIARS!!! at all who point this basic cognitive dissonance out ...

... I'd have lived and let live long ago.

... But when you tirelessly use the tactics of your supposed blood-enemy to support your delusions, your screeds as above become ...

... a sad testament to one formerly OK guy's dissolution. It is not fun to watch.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he did ban me but got his ass handed to him by rolli/potroast
> 
> why is pointing out the racist things a mod has posted a bannable offense btw?


im not saying it is or isent for all i know u could be uking with him sort of thing


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> So what type of weed do use like 2 smoke


SSH, currently I'm very happy with it.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

i just know as tje dude who gives gwn shit iv never seeen him post any thing racist but ilive in the aussie growers tjread soo i wouldent no eather way i think u need a hobby mate


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> If you didn't see the need to brand GWN and lokie as racists in order to feed your own self-image built on a reverse pyramid of lies ...
> 
> 
> ... and then didn't feel compelled to scream LIARS!!! at all who point this basic cognitive dissonance out ...
> ...


i didn't brand GWN as a racist, his own posts did that to him.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i just know as tje dude who gives gwn shit iv never seeen him post any thing racist but ilive in the aussie growers tjread soo i wouldent no eather way i think u need a hobby mate


trolling racists isn't a hobby?


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

i just got gen hydro flora series switched i middle of grow think iv given my self some kinfpd of lock out cuse stems are going purple but it could be from cold temps im pretty sure it got down 2 under 10c tjae last week or 2


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i just know as tje dude who gives gwn shit iv never seeen him post any thing racist but ilive in the aussie growers tjread soo i wouldent no eather way i think u need a hobby mate


You know how you can say really dumb ass shit over politics? As evidenced by idiots posting? Yeah that...... just ignore and keep on growing hun


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i just got gen hydro flora series switched i middle of grow think iv given my self some kinfpd of lock out cuse stems are going purple but it could be from cold temps im pretty sure it got down 2 under 10c tjae last week or 2


LOL and we are just heating up!! Ha ha

Could be cold, good call, send me pics hun, inbox is open


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

I’m just wondering who’s gonna play draw me with me...


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A person with bad taste in music?


Apparently you've never heard the classic stylings of Sugar Hill Gang or Grandmaster Flash. I have a pretty diverse and eclectic mix of music I enjoy. I hope that's ok.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Apparently you've never heard the classic stylings of Sugar Hill Gang or Grandmaster Flash. I have a pretty diverse and eclectic mix of music I enjoy. I hope that's ok.


I just wish I could remember names LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’m just wondering who’s gonna play draw me with me...


My drawing skills are substandard.
Will this do?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My drawing skills are substandard.
> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 4133177


LOL @Karah ha ha spudalicious!


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL @Karah ha ha spudalicious!


Potato tittles


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> Potato tittles


So delicious! Tot titties would have topped it!


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> Potato tittles









betcha can't have just one


----------



## Karah (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> betcha can't have just one


Basically me.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL and we are just heating up!! Ha ha
> 
> Could be cold, good call, send me pics hun, inbox is open


its not letting ke start a convo with u


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> its not letting ke start a convo with u


Fixed it LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My drawing skills are substandard.
> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 4133177



hey buddy, you used to start threads about how obama was a secret african, and nowadays you try to ban me just for bringing it up

what changed, grandpa?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the word i had in mind for your guys boozefests while accusing others of the same is hypocrisy
> 
> make better decisions ya lush





UncleBuck said:


> i'm more of a 9-12+ a night guy myself.





UncleBuck said:


> my 9-12 are pints, but i space them out throughout the day most of the time and i am rarely "drunk".


You'll die of cirrhosis before your child is old enough to realize you aren't Jewish.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

Whats racist about about saying some thing that could be true african is in hes ancestry nothing wron with knowing where u come from


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You'll die of cirrhosis before your child is old enough to realize you aren't Jewish.


Sadly, let's hope


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Whats racist about about saying some thing that could be true african is in hes ancestry nothing wron with knowing where u come from


so you're of the opinion that obama faked his own birth certificate and his mother planted birth announcements in hawaiian newspapers while living in kenya because they knew he would be elected president 50 years later?

it's an insane and racist conspiracy theory

cannabineer used to mock people for it


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You'll die of cirrhosis before your child is old enough to realize you aren't Jewish.


how many years did you have to go back to find those?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how many years did you have to go back to find those?


Please tell me you no longer get blacked out drunk


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how many years did you have to go back to find those?


About as long ago as GWN's posts you find so currently outrageous and unforgivable.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

im of the understanding ompbama was born in america he was not ? where was he born dont know dont care u must be a really perfect tho the amount u seem 2 go after others lol right or wrong i still think u need a diffrent hobby


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> About as long ago as GWN's posts you find so currently outrageous and unforgivable.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im of the understanding ompbama was born in america he was not ? where was he born dont know dont care u must be a really perfect tho the amount u seem 2 go after others lol right or wrong i still think u need a diffrent hobby


Indeed, political speech is extremely emotional and lacking generalizable logic. Acting as if the entirety of a person's humanity is defined by their heated political opinions is silly and stupid LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> About as long ago as GWN's posts you find so currently outrageous and unforgivable.


my heavy drinking back then wasn't the fuel that propelled fascism and post-truth

you used to be a fan of facts and a shared reality in which obvious racist lies were corrected and the racists shunned, not defended.

you are an active participant in the post-truth, orwellian america we are seeing


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Indeed, political speech is extremely emotional and lacking generalizable logic. Acting as if the entirety of a person's humanity is defined by their heated political opinions is silly and stupid LOL


are you saying gwn's racist birther conspiracism, which went on for years, was just the result of some heat of the moment type thing?

what would you call his racist fried chicken and basketball memes? his bemoaning of the inability to start white advocacy groups? his displeasure in the unacceptability of blackface?

i miss when having a shared reality was seen as a good thing


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> my heavy drinking back then wasn't the fuel that propelled fascism and post-truth
> 
> you used to be a fan of facts and a shared reality in which obvious racist lies were corrected and the racists shunned, not defended.
> 
> you are an active participant in the post-truth, orwellian america we are seeing


I remain a fan of facts.

Thus I oppose your horseshit when it is plainly steaming and smelling a bit horsey.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> my heavy drinking back then wasn't the fuel that propelled fascism and post-truth
> 
> you used to be a fan of facts and a shared reality in which obvious racist lies were corrected and the racists shunned, not defended.
> 
> you are an active participant in the post-truth, orwellian america we are seeing


maybie if u dont like how things are be the chanfpge u wish 2 see in the world rather than moen on


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> are you saying gwn's racist birther conspiracism, which went on for years, was just the result of some heat of the moment type thing?
> 
> what would you call his racist fried chicken and basketball memes? his bemoaning of the inability to start white advocacy groups? his displeasure in the unacceptability of blackface?
> 
> i miss when having a shared reality was seen as a good thing


Please post the other instances. Because all you are doing is posting the same one over and over and it's gotten tiresome.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> my heavy drinking back then wasn't the fuel that propelled fascism and post-truth


That's deep. What propels your current heavy drinking?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's deep. What propels your current heavy drinking?


why do you beat your wife?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you beat your wife?


LOL. How long is the table in my conference room?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. How long is the table in my conference room?


there's a conference room in your trailer?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> there's a conference room in your trailer?


So, you haven't seen it? It would take a complete guess on your part?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> So, you haven't seen it? It would take a complete guess on your part?


no, trump supporters like you correlate very strongly with residency in trailers


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> no, trump supporters like you correlate very strongly with residency in trailers


So, you won't tell us what propels your current heavy drinking? Does your wife's family approve of you being an unemployed drunk who spends all his free time online? I mean, it must be embarrassing for you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> So, you won't tell us what propels your current heavy drinking? Does your wife's family approve of you being an unemployed drunk who spends all his free time online? I mean, it must be embarrassing for you.


so you won't tell us what propels you to currently beat your wife?

look at the $35,000 deck i am building. it's actually two decks.



somehow i find time to build $35,000 decks in ten business days while being unemployed. it's weird, i know.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you won't tell us what propels you to currently beat your wife?
> 
> look at the $35,000 deck i am building. it's actually two decks.
> 
> ...


it helps to use a spirit level


----------



## ebgood (May 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My drawing skills are substandard.
> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 4133177


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you won't tell us what propels you to currently beat your wife?
> 
> look at the $35,000 deck i am building. it's actually two decks.
> 
> ...


You didn't build that. You're an unemployed alcoholic.

And you're not Jewish.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You didn't build that. You're an unemployed alcoholic.
> 
> And you're not Jewish.


we're putting the fascia and soffit on tomorrow. just did the stairway today. i'm gonna write "pablo sucks dog dick and hates jews" on a piece of scrap soffit tomorrow for ya.

your credibility will be as DESTROYED as mine is for posting direct quotes and screenshots of your racist buddy gwn.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You didn't build that. You're an unemployed alcoholic.
> 
> And you're not Jewish.


He is not Jewish without a conversion and I ffs hope he gifts his daughter that conversion.

As for building that or not, it's not relevant to his intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He is not Jewish without a conversion and I ffs hope he gifts his daughter that conversion.
> 
> As for building that or not it's not relevant to his intellectual dishonestly.


i am jewish though, conversions are a mere formality, and i am not intellectually dishonest.

anyone who claims gwn isn;t racist while calling me a fake jew is intellectually dishonest.

these are facts in a post-truth america, brought to you by racist birthers like gwn and trump


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you won't tell us what propels you to currently beat your wife?
> 
> look at the $35,000 deck i am building. it's actually two decks.
> 
> ...


I call bull shit theres no fuking way that could be a 1 man job not in ten days


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> we're putting the fascia and soffit on tomorrow. just did the stairway today. i'm gonna write "pablo sucks dog dick and hates jews" on a piece of scrap soffit tomorrow for ya.
> 
> your credibility will be as DESTROYED as mine is for posting direct quotes and screenshots of your racist buddy gwn.


still no way u did that ur self let alone have the time 2 be on here i dont believe u did that buy urself is half of that shit even liftable with one person i could be wrong iv never really workd in construction sooo


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I call bull shit theres no fuking way that could be a 1 man job not in ten days


two man job, but we hire an hourly for demo day and hole digging day.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i am jewish though, conversions are a mere formality, and i am not intellectually dishonest.
> ........snip.........


You are so self-absorbed you can't even rent the idea that you need to follow the rules. If you don't convert you are not a Jew, no matter how you 'feel'. Your daughter will understand that point and may (most likely), hold it against you.

Just convert please, before she is sentient. I do care about kids and I know you care about yours too.


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

dident u say ur doing it ur self i call bullshit still any one else no this kind of thing i dont but im calling bs still lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> still no way u did that ur self let alone have the time 2 be on here i dont believe u did that buy urself is half of that shit even liftable with one person i could be wrong iv never really workd in construction sooo


it could be done by one man but you'd have to spend a lot of time building temporary structures to support the heavier lumber


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You are so self-absorbed you can't even rent the idea that you need to follow the rules.


like not fucking a married woman;s husband and making him sleep in the driveway?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 8, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> it could be done by one man but you'd have to spend a lot of time building temporary structures to support the heavier lumber


so how u doing it by urself in ten days then lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> so how u doing it by urself in ten days then lol


about 50 years ago i planted some fake birth announcements in hawaiian newspapers.

i'm hoping that no one of great intelligence recognizes this obvious ruse


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> ye but like ur whole life seems 2 be ruled by it right or wrong u shoukd move on like all the things u could talk about u wanna drag on on something that will never be on the same page o think its sad as fuck man u need help im not american but who cares where obama is from wish i had a pm like him least he had class


not gonna stop fucking with racist assholes like gwn

sorry not sorry


----------



## giglewigle (May 9, 2018)

What ever flaots ur boat


----------



## Anon618 (May 9, 2018)

Echo, echo, chamber.


----------



## Indagrow (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4133144


Is that buck?


----------



## abalonehx (May 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You guys seeing this shit???
> 
> http://theweek.com/speedreads/771903/illinois-police-claim-marijuana-legalized-theyll-have-kill-police-dogs


Not that we needed Snopes to verify this is bullshit, but a good article here that offers more insight -

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/legalizing-marijuana-necessitate-euthanizing-pot-sniffing-dogs/


----------



## giglewigle (May 9, 2018)

check this shit out o t no where the spider one is from


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> So, you won't tell us what propels your current heavy drinking? Does your wife's family approve of you being an unemployed drunk who spends all his free time online? I mean, it must be embarrassing for you.


it must be embarrassing for THEM


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He is not Jewish without a conversion and I ffs hope he gifts his daughter that conversion.
> 
> As for building that or not, it's not relevant to his intellectual dishonesty.


would it be a gift for his daughter? or another burden for the jews to bear?


----------



## giglewigle (May 9, 2018)

Lol i spend all my time online and unemployed i dont get drunk mutch tho


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what is that word for accusing others of that which you are guilty of?


Remember that you said this ..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Is that buck?


Yes it is.. the guy that continually posts a meme of a bucket of fried chicken and claims someone else Is a racist...lol.. the pot calling the kettle black kind of thing..


----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes it is.. the guy that continually posts a meme of a bucket of fried and claims someone else Is a racist...lol.. the pot calling the kettle black kind of thing..


Seriously? How did you get a picture of him?


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Seriously? How did you get a picture of him?


 just google cry baby memes. Tons of photos of buck.. lol


----------



## giglewigle (May 9, 2018)

that pic looks like the cunt that broke my foot i swaer fuck that person


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes it is.. the guy that continually posts a meme of a bucket of fried chicken and claims someone else Is a racist...lol.. the pot calling the kettle black kind of thing..


you know you just called @GreatwhiteNorth racist, right?

he was the one who originally posted it, smart guy


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you know you just called @GreatwhiteNorth racist, right?
> 
> he was the one who originally posted it, smart guy


For how offensive you say that particular meme was.. you're the only one posting it EVERY WHERE! ... How many people do you think you have offended that take life as seriously as you little boy?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> For how offensive you say that particular meme was.. you're the only one posting it EVERY WHERE! ... How many people do you think you have offended that take life as seriously as you little boy?


you just called me a racist for reposting that fried chicken and basketball meme, but have been siding with cannabineer and annie this whole time as they swear up and down that their buddy GWN, who originally posted that picture is totally not racist

do you even realize how incredibly stupid you are?


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you just called me a racist for reposting that fried chicken and basketball meme, but have been siding with cannabineer and annie this whole time as they swear up and down that their buddy GWN, who originally posted that picture is totally not racist
> 
> do you even realize how incredibly stupid you are?


No! How stupid am I..? please tell me.. be sure to use very small words..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> No! How stupid am I..? please tell me.. be sure to use very small words..


well, thanks for backing me up on that one and calling @GreatwhiteNorth a racist. because he is.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> well, thanks for backing me up on that one and calling @GreatwhiteNorth a racist. because he is.


Twist my words all you want.. just for the record the only people i see spouting off racist shit is you.. all of the members of this forum see you for who you really are.. you've done an excellent job of painting a hi-def picture of your self through your own actions.. 

I'll be waiting for your weak ass reply from you regurgitating the same shit over and over..


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

What in the fuck just happened?


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> What in the fuck just happened?


What? Lmao... Everything is wonderful


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Twist my words all you want.. just for the record the only people i see spouting off racist shit is you.. all of the members of this forum see you for who you really are.. you've done an excellent job of painting a hi-def picture of your self through your own actions..
> 
> I'll be waiting for your weak ass reply from you regurgitating the same shit over and over..


"the pot calling the kettle black" has a very specific meaning. i have no need to twist your words

sorry your own stupidity tripped you up. it made me laugh though, so there's that


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "the pot calling the kettle black" has a very specific meaning. i have no need to twist your words
> 
> sorry your own stupidity tripped you up. it made me laugh though, so there's that


Wow.. take a common phase and twist it into some racism.. well done at making my point..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "the pot calling the kettle black" has a very specific meaning. i have no need to twist your words
> 
> sorry your own stupidity tripped you up. it made me laugh though, so there's that


You'll find something racist in everything won't you..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Wow.. take a common phase and twist it into some racism.. well done at making my point..





farmerfischer said:


> You'll find something racist in everything won't you..


are you really so stupid that you think i am calling usage of a common phrase racist? holy balls you are dumb.

review your statement again and try to figure it out

glad you are on their side and not mine


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> just google cry baby memes. Tons of photos of buck.. lol


What in the fuck is wrong with you? Why are you attacking my boy?


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> are you really so stupid that you think i am calling usage of a common phrase racist? holy balls you are dumb.
> 
> review your statement again and try to figure it out
> 
> glad you are on their side and not mine


Their was no double meaning in my post you're referring to.. only a person of your character would seek out a racist implication from that comment.. but keep fishing.. pick apart everyone if my post and find something that offends you..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> What in the fuck is wrong with you? Why are you attacking my boy?


He started it..lol..


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> You'll find something racist in everything won't you..


If Buck has a problem with you, there is a reason. That's always been the issue! What did you say? or do?


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> If Buck has a problem with you, there is a reason. That's always been the issue! What did you say? or do?


Hes mad at me because I didn't agree with him that GWN is a racist.. I don't know, something on them lines.. I don't get all worked up over memes.. U.B. has made good points in certain things,, but constantly pointing a finger a calling someone a racist over a tasteless meme.. come the fuck on.. get over it already..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> only a person of your character would seek out a racist implication from that comment..


"Yes it is.. *the guy that continually posts a meme of a bucket of fried chicken and claims someone else Is a racist*...lol.. the pot calling the kettle black kind of thing.."


ummmm, do you know how to read? or can you only outsmart fish?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I didn't agree with him that GWN is a racist..


i'm glad you changed your mind though


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "Yes it is.. *the guy that continually posts a meme of a bucket of fried chicken and claims someone else Is a racist*...lol.. the pot calling the kettle black kind of thing.."
> 
> 
> ummmm, do you know how to read? or can you only outsmart fish?


I know he originally posted the meme.. I understand that.. he has not reposted that meme over and over such as yourself.. for it being as offensive as you took it as well as many others I'm sure.. in your pursuit for justice on such of an action you are offending others continually.. do you understand what I'm saying.. remember I'm stupid and want to make sure I'm clear enough for you..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm glad you changed your mind though


In your attempt to prove someone else is racist you are coming across as a racist.. you do see this right?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> In your attempt to prove someone else is racist you are coming across as a racist.. you do see this right?


so i am coming off as racist by reposting an offensive and racist picture and the guy who originally posted the offensive and racist picture who i am dragging is not a racist?

jesus that is some pretzel logic


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Hes mad at me because I didn't agree with him that GWN is a racist.. I don't know, something on them lines.. I don't get all worked up over memes.. U.B. has made good points in certain things,, but constantly pointing a finger a calling someone a racist over a tasteless meme.. come the fuck on.. get over it already..


No dude. If you upset buck, it';s for a reason. I've known buck for years. Like 4 years now. If you made this a reactionary racist argument. You have everything coming, bro.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> No dude. If you upset buck, it';s for a reason. I've known buck for years. Like 4 years now. If you made this a reactionary racist argument. You have everything coming, bro.


No pinny,, I don't.. I have no "real" beef with buck. Nor does he have with me.. I don't condone racism either.. BUT when I see it I may speak up for a moment.. but you won't see me smearing the thing I saw all over the place to make a point.. its counterproductive in my view.. it just drives more hatred.. hatred is the core of racism.. just so y'all know,, I'm a native American(Adowa) and Irish .. trust me I know how racism can destroy people's lives..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I have no "real" beef with buck. Nor does he have with me.. I don't condone racism either...


i have beef with you because you condone racism


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i have beef with you because you condone racism


Lol.. wow..


----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol.. wow..


Says the guy who can’t quite posting the meme. Honestly I didn’t see it until UB posted it, repeatedly.. that’s like repeating a verbal slur that someone said just to make sure everyone heard it, then claiming it’s different cuz you are looking out for people  we get it, he doesn’t like GWN or lokie.. Move on...


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Says the guy who can’t quite posting the meme. Honestly I didn’t see it until UB posted it, repeatedly.. that’s like repeating a verbal slur that someone said just to make sure everyone heard it, then claiming it’s different cuz you are looking out for people  we get it, he doesn’t like GWN or lokie.. Move on...


Yup..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

i think they're just tired of talking shit to the same people all the time, so they're on a vacation from the political bullshit thread, seeing how the trolling is over here. i suggest everyone here ignore them both immediately, and any socks we can identify. if you ignore trolls, they starve to death.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

Is the politics section broken or something.
Take dat shit outa here man.


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

What happened here? Lol


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

This thread is why neo needs to be a mod


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> This thread is why neo needs to be a mod


We may have to amp up his campaign immediately.


He has been vetted concerning porn stars, right?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2018)

how bout some levity.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> What happened here? Lol


SSDD. And I don’t mean, Sunshine Daydream


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

I just realized all you guys aren't actually inda.


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I just realized all you guys aren't actually inda.


Are you sure?


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Are you sure?


Lol


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I just realized all you guys aren't actually inda.


Reports are @Indacouch was turtled for a spell.


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

lokie said:


> Reports are @Indacouch was turtled for a spell.


I heard.. it's shitty


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)

u do i get the strange feeling, i didn't have enough to drink last night for this thread right now.......


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

Sorry folks... I'll tuck tail next time..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I heard.. it's shitty


It is... Not sure what happened to him.. but I'll wear his fuck avatar with pride..


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> It is... Not sure what happened to him.. but I'll wear his fuck avatar with pride..


Such a majestic avatar


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I just realized all you guys aren't actually inda.


Lol..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Says the guy who can’t quite posting the meme. Honestly I didn’t see it until UB posted it, repeatedly.. that’s like repeating a verbal slur that someone said just to make sure everyone heard it, then claiming it’s different cuz you are looking out for people  we get it, he doesn’t like GWN or lokie.. Move on...


nah, not gonna move on. gonna keep pointing out that they're racists


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 10, 2018)

So I overheard my roommates brother telling him, in serious natural conversation manner, that he was about to

"Smoke my bowl in sandwich form"

Whut the fuck does this mean?


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> So I overheard my roommates brother telling him, in serious natural conversation manner, that he was about to
> 
> "Smoke my bowl in sandwich form"
> 
> Whut the fuck does this mean?


Just protect your anus


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2018)

Shits done changed, brother. Ever since we sold the paint mixer. We should have held on to that paint mixer.


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Shits done changed, brother. Ever since we sold the paint mixer. We should have held on to that paint mixer.


I'm not selling you the mixer back.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 10, 2018)

Dix


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I'm not selling you the mixer back.


Don't make me build a bad as chimney and rub it in your face. DON'T MAKE ME DO IT....


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 10, 2018)

Really? Did my post get deleted? Or did I not post it? 


Let’s try this again...


What in the living shits is going on around here?


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't make me build a bad as chimney and rub it in your face. DON'T MAKE ME DO IT....


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Really? Did my post get deleted? Or did I not post it?
> 
> 
> Let’s try this again...
> ...


I reseen all three godfathers yesterday and ended up changing my 10 year old dogs name to joey zasa.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Really? Did my post get deleted? Or did I not post it?
> 
> 
> Let’s try this again...
> ...


It's on the other jibber thread.

Sup bro.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I reseen all three godfathers yesterday and ended up changing my 10 year old dogs name to joey zasa.


LOL


----------



## Karah (May 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dix


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dix


How many?lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

Karah said:


>


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

Reading this thread backwards it gets repetitive but I always forget where I left off. 
There has to be a better way


----------



## Karah (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4134062





farmerfischer said:


> How many?lol


All.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Reading this thread backwards it gets repetitive but I always forget where I left off.
> There has to be a better way


Do you get the secret signals reading them like that? Like listening to Abbey Road backwards?


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> All.


. . All!!? 









Ok....


----------



## Karah (May 10, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> . . All!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary can have all the dix but I can’t? 

It’s because I have a vagina isn’t it


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I reseen all three godfathers yesterday and ended up changing my 10 year old dogs name to joey zasa.


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Do you get the secret signals reading them like that? Like listening to Abbey Road backwards?


Im not supposed to say.


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Reading this thread backwards it gets repetitive but I always forget where I left off.
> There has to be a better way


Go to first unread?


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Go to first unread?


That would be a game changer.
It either isn't available on my phone version or Im too dumb to find it.
Im on the fence


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

at the end of the page numbers at the top and bottom of each page. if you don't see it, must not be a mobile thing


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2018)

charface said:


> That would be a game changer.
> It either isn't available on my phone version or Im too dumb to find it.
> Im on the fence


LOL
If I could figure out how to do a screen shot I'd show you. 

Provably doesn't work if you're just clicking on new posts but click link for thread then to the right of page numbers "go to first unread"


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> LOL
> If I could figure out how to do a screen shot I'd show you.
> 
> Provably doesn't work if you're just clicking on new posts but click link for thread then to the right of page numbers "go to first unread"


Oh I bet thats it. I usually get here via new posts. 
Ill try hitting the thread direct


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

Nope, fuck it.. 
Leave me here im old and weak anyway.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

at least you'll keep the wolves busy for a minute


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at least you'll keep the wolves busy for a minute


Yep you guys dont have to be faster than the wolves now
Just faster than me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Yep you guys dont have to be faster than the wolves now
> Just faster than me


Not a worry - I've got a Kingquad.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 11, 2018)

Karah said:


> Gary can have all the dix but I can’t?
> 
> It’s because I have a vagina isn’t it


Nah!!


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

Karah said:


> Gary can have all the dix but I can’t?
> 
> It’s because I have a vagina isn’t it


..... yes


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

charface said:


> That would be a game changer.
> It either isn't available on my phone version or Im too dumb to find it.
> Im on the fence


There's a phone app?


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not a worry - I've got a Kingquad.


I'd expect you to be rockin' an Argo. Just the ticket in muskeg I'm told.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'd expect you to be rockin' an Argo. Just the ticket in muskeg I'm told.


I had one of those in Africa but I blew it up trying to shut down a crude oil plant. And then there were all these bodies in the oil..... man what a mess that was.


----------



## 420God (May 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'd expect you to be rockin' an Argo. Just the ticket in muskeg I'm told.


That can't outrun a bear or a pissed off moose.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

420God said:


> That can't outrun a bear or a pissed off moose.


that's why you get the one with a gun rack


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

420God said:


> That can't outrun a bear or a pissed off moose.


No but if you drive through the mud your wife won't complain that you're an idiot because it won't get stuck....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'd expect you to be rockin' an Argo. Just the ticket in muskeg I'm told.


They are quite a bit wider & don't fit regular 4 wheeler trails.
Where I hunt that's a must as going through the trees can be dicey.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2018)

420God said:


> That can't outrun a bear or a pissed off moose.


No, but it can outrun charface


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

you have to go with option package "B"


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have to go with option package "B"
> View attachment 4134262


I keep that one parked out front when the Jehovah's Witnesses start their rounds...


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

How do you like a post? Don't see that option.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2018)

Whew, dodged another bullet.

Tsunami Information Statement Number 1
NWS National Tsunami Warning Center Palmer AK
902 PM AKDT Thu May 10 2018

...THIS IS A TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT FOR ALASKA, BRITISH
COLUMBIA, WASHINGTON, OREGON AND CALIFORNIA...

EVALUATION
----------
* There is NO tsunami danger from this earthquake.


PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE PARAMETERS
---------------------------------
* The following parameters are based on a rapid preliminary
assessment and changes may occur.

* Magnitude 5.2
* Origin Time 2058 AKDT May 10 2018
2158 PDT May 10 2018
0458 UTC May 11 2018
* Coordinates 57.5 North 155.5 West
* Depth 48 miles
* Location 95 miles SE of King Salmon, Alaska
325 miles SW of Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> How do you like a post? Don't see that option.


gotta play for a while, first


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gotta play for a while, first


Ahhh


----------



## giglewigle (May 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We may have to amp up his campaign immediately.
> 
> 
> He has been vetted concerning porn stars, right?


Id vote 4 neo


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Whew, dodged another bullet.
> 
> Tsunami Information Statement Number 1
> NWS National Tsunami Warning Center Palmer AK
> ...


I've lived through MANY hurricanes but never seen a Tsunami or even a warning. Stay safe bud.


----------



## Karah (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> ..... yes


Sexist.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 11, 2018)

Karah said:


> Sexist.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

Karah said:


> Sexist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

as far as i'm concerned, karrah can have all the dix she wants


----------



## Karah (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


>


Welcome new member!


----------



## giglewigle (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as far as i'm concerned, karrah can have all the dix she wants


*rips of dik and throws it at karah*


----------



## Karah (May 11, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I've lived through MANY hurricanes but never seen a Tsunami or even a warning. Stay safe bud.


Florida?


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Florida?


I visit frequently and every time they announce a hurricane. Then I'm stuck can't leave and just weather it out with friends. 

Makes an interesting story when I get home.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

Karah said:


> Welcome new member!


Thank you


----------



## Puff_Dragon (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have to go with option package "B"


"They see me rollin', they hatin' .." 







When we 'bug out' I'll be joining this convoy


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)

4:06 dedicated to Inda


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I visit frequently and every time they announce a hurricane. Then I'm stuck can't leave and just weather it out with friends.
> 
> Makes an interesting story when I get home.


I live here. No offense but could you stop visiting?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

Puff_Dragon said:


> "They see me rollin', they hatin' .."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i drove by the whacky racers, i'd probably be like one of those guys in old cartoons, pouring their liquor out and promising never again...and penelopie pitstop would be in mortal danger of getting molested


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I live here. No offense but could you stop visiting?


Nope.

You like that last one I brought ya?

That fucker was huge.... not even Skull Face could have made that.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Nope.
> 
> You like that last one I brought ya?
> 
> That fucker was huge.... not even Skull Face could have made that.


I must say we have been lucky. I live on the northeast coast side and we have been able to ride them out. That last one was a lil concerning but it wobbled just enough to pass by us without even losing power..


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I must say we have been lucky. I live on the northeast coast side and we have been able to ride them out. That last one was a lil concerning but it wobbled just enough to pass by us without even losing power..


The same can't be said of the Keys....

Terrifying listening to the radio updates and watching the reports on video while that monstrosity was howling away outside. Even saw green lightning which was really cool.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> The same can't be said of the Keys....
> 
> Terrifying listening to the radio updates and watching the reports on video while that monstrosity was howling away outside. Even saw green lightning which was really cool.


Yeah man, I’m up around Jacksonville so bout 6hrs from the keys.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (May 11, 2018)

*random gif time*
Remember, if you're in a national emergency (and your shotgun is not handy) keep those Kung Fu skillz honed in case of trouble. That is all.


----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2018)

sweet maneuver dude!


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2018)

Purple Drank. Lemon Dank. These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2018)

Knives Knives Knives
Forks Forks Forks

Spoooon.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Knives Knives Knives
> Forks Forks Forks
> 
> Spoooon.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

What do you folks tend to smoke?

I started with Marl Reds and the 305 100s and then Camel and then Camel Crush and then Menthol Crush and now Newports since the funeral. 

I quit for about 2 years between the Menthol Crush and NPs.


----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2018)

Winston Lights. And Heroin. Another Friday Night.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 11, 2018)

I've never touched anything stronger than cannabis but I've always wanted to try raw opium


----------



## jacksmuff (May 11, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> What do you folks tend to smoke?
> 
> I started with Marl Reds and the 305 100s and then Camel and then Camel Crush and then Menthol Crush and now Newports since the funeral.
> 
> I quit for about 2 years between the Menthol Crush and NPs.


----------



## giglewigle (May 11, 2018)

Im quiting tobacco 26 90 now for a cheap brand of 25s fuck that


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2018)

I once read that plants grown in shady spots produce seed that give rise to plants that are more adapted to growing in shade.
I.e. plants were producing seed tailored to the environment.
I wonder if one line breeds a plant in drought stress if it will need less and less water.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2018)

informative link, newsletter:
https://www.cannabisindustryjournal.com/column/the-other-side-of-cannabis-terpenes/


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I've never touched anything stronger than cannabis but I've always wanted to try raw opium


I've touched it all and feel the best with a joint in one hand and a Bourbon in the other 

_well, maybe Quaaludes in another life, but..._


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> What do you folks tend to smoke?
> 
> I started with Marl Reds and the 305 100s and then Camel and then Camel Crush and then Menthol Crush and now Newports since the funeral.
> 
> I quit for about 2 years between the Menthol Crush and NPs.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I've touched it all and feel the best with a joint in one hand and a Bourbon in the other
> 
> _well, maybe Quaaludes in another life, but..._



Gin & tonic with Lime.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gin & tonic with Lime.


Excellent choice.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2018)

_May, marked officially as Military Appreciation Month, is a special month for both those in and out of the military.

Not only do we pause on Memorial Day to remember the sacrifice and service of those who gave all, but the month also holds several other military anniversaries and events, including Military Spouse Appreciation Day and Armed Forces day.

Join Military.com as we honor the service and sacrifice of members of the Army, Navy, Air Force, Coast Guard, Marines and National Guard as well as the contribution of their spouses.

Congress designated May as National Military Appreciation Month in 1999 to ensure the nation was given the chance to publicly show their appreciation for troops past and present.
_
*WHAT IS MILITARY APPRECIATION MONTH*
_Each year the president makes a proclamation, reminding Americans of the important role the U.S. Armed Forces have played in the history and development of our country. May was chosen because it has many individual days marked to note our military's achievements, including Loyalty Day, established in 1921, Victory in Europe (VE) Day commemorating the end of WWII in Europe in 1945, Children of Fallen Patriots Day and the anniversary of the death of Osama bin Laden.
_
*MILITARY APPRECIATION DAY*
_Many locations also celebrate a specific Military Appreciation Day. Although not a nationally recognized holiday, areas use the day to hold parties and picnics in honor of their local active duty, Guard, Reserve and military veteran communities. Local businesses may offer discounts, while local sports teams may give free entrance to military families and veterans._


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

1st tomato! This day last year it frosted and I waited till the 16th to plant. Ahead of last year's pace..

 
Advanced plant had some bugs, sprayed them away I hope, numerous times.

 
Hired a few spiders to help out.


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2018)

ANC said:


>


so in Russia the mind control beams are so strong you have to wear tinfoil helmets instead of just a hat?
or is that the new communist superhero, taterhead? he can shoot streams of melted butter and sour cream from his hands...


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136387
> 1st tomato! This day last year it frosted and I waited till the 16th to plant. Ahead of last year's pace..
> 
> View attachment 4136388
> ...


They are good workers cheap too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

I think I got poison ivy somewhere today.

 
found some old Lanacane laying around, still itchy. This sucks.

Now I have to go everywhere I worked today and see if I can spot it.

Son of a bitch, I never get poison ivy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

Re-glued a loose wall cap earlier.

 
I was ambushed!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2018)

lanacane aint gonna help, benadryl cream for the itch, calamine to dry it up.


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136535
> I think I got poison ivy somewhere today.
> 
> View attachment 4136536
> ...


You have to let someone pee on the rash


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lanacane aint gonna help, benadryl cream for the itch, calamine to dry it up.


All I have here ATM.

I'll have to tough it out a while, I've been in worse fixes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You have to let someone pee on the rash


Well, I have been known to walk on the wild side.

Long ago, in a galaxy far away of course.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You have to let someone pee on the rash


That's jellyfish...

Ehhh, do it anyway.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> All I have here ATM.
> 
> I'll have to tough it out a while, I've been in worse fixes.


Use surgical gloves when fapping


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> That's jellyfish...
> 
> Ehhh, do it anyway.


It works for any situation


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Use surgical gloves when fapping


I brought home a whole bunch of white suits from work before I retired.

I'm good .


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I brought home a whole bunch of white suits from work before I retired.
> 
> I'm good .


And a couple pallets of the SS lubes?


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136535
> I think I got poison ivy somewhere today.
> 
> View attachment 4136536
> ...


Look on the bright side, it could be ringworm


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Look on the bright side, it could be ringworm


You should pee on that too


----------



## abalonehx (May 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You should pee on that too








and for canker sores


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> and for canker sores


LOL


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136553
> Re-glued a loose wall cap earlier.
> 
> View attachment 4136556
> I was ambushed!


More like armbrushed lol .



I'm sorry I that's not very funny.


Might try oatmeal.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> More like armbrushed lol .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I that's not very funny.


I found it amusing.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You should pee on that too


I concur


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> More like armbrushed lol .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calamine or Caladryl, it's got that lovely Pepto Bismol pink and one always feels better in the pink!


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I found it amusing.


One of my co-workers has a really bad out break on his arm in the same place. And Tang's arm looks like his did about a week ago, now he is on steroids and cream, ohhhhhh it looks painful.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

You would think a surfactant like dish soap would help remove the ivy oil but apparently it just spreads it further.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> All I have here ATM.
> 
> I'll have to tough it out a while, I've been in worse fixes.


 Rub the affected area with fill strength Clorox.
I am very sensitive to poison ivy/poison oak, and doing that every time That Itch came back really helped.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> one always feels better in the pink!


Yeah right!!!


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You have to let someone pee on the rash


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah right!!!


Hey believe me at your own risk. I lived by, "A chance to cut is a chance to cure." Speak to @Singlemalt and @cannabineer about that weird, voodoo, chemical shit


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Rub the affected area with fill strength Clorox.
> I am very sensitive to poison ivy/poison oak, and doing that every time That Itch came back really helped.


Ahhh! The ethereal and mystical halogens, praised be to their group


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


>


++Rep 
Chappelle is so damn funny


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Rub the affected area with fill strength Clorox.
> I am very sensitive to poison ivy/poison oak, and doing that every time That Itch came back really helped.





Singlemalt said:


> Ahhh! The ethereal and mystical halogens, praised be to their group


F'n chemists


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

I wonder if alcohol like 151 would remove the ivy oil... unlike water alcohol will mix with oil.

But perhaps that would make it worse.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I wonder if alcohol like 151 would remove the ivy oil... unlike water alcohol will mix with oil.
> 
> But perhaps that would make it worse.


I know a guy who swears by scratching it till it leaks and pouring bleach on it.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I know a guy who swears by scratching it till it leaks and pouring bleach on it.


Don't let him breed...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2018)

if i get it i use cotton pads and 91% iso alcohol. wipe the shit off with alcohol, and throw it straight in the trash. dries it up quick, but it dries your skin out too


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

In the early stages, a blend of strong dish soap (I like Ultra Dawn) emulsified with some paint thinner/kerosene will help much. The toxin molecule is greasy, too greasy to partition well into alcohol. Once the rash has set in, the problem is an in-skin reservoir of unmetabolized toxin, and at that point a strong oxidizing agent (bleach) is the best recourse to kill the reservoir of the bad stuff. 

"Oxi Clean" type percarbonate products are less effective ime.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if i get it i use cotton pads and 91% iso alcohol. wipe the shit off with alcohol, and throw it straight in the trash. dries it up quick, but it dries your skin out too


So my theory has credence


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> In the early stages, a blend of strong dish soap (I like Ultra Dawn) emulsified with some paint thinner/kerosene will help much. The toxin molecule is greasy, too greasy to partition well into alcohol. Once the rash has set in, the problem is an in-skin reservoir of unmetabolized toxin, and at that point a strong oxidizing agent (bleach) is the best recourse to kill the reservoir of the bad stuff.
> 
> "Oxi Clean" type percarbonate products are less effective ime.


Makes sense scientifically however I don't believe pouring bleach on exposed/raw/bleeding skin is ever a good idea...


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Makes sense scientifically however I don't believe pouring bleach on exposed/raw/bleeding skin is ever a good idea...


Nope I would never try it. Sperm count is already low.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Makes sense scientifically however I don't believe pouring bleach on exposed/raw/bleeding skin is ever a good idea...


Not a sucking chest wound, but any superficial type is fine


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> In the early stages, a blend of strong dish soap (I like Ultra Dawn) emulsified with some paint thinner/kerosene will help much. The toxin molecule is greasy, too greasy to partition well into alcohol. Once the rash has set in, the problem is an in-skin reservoir of unmetabolized toxin, and at that point a strong oxidizing agent (bleach) is the best recourse to kill the reservoir of the bad stuff.
> 
> "Oxi Clean" type percarbonate products are less effective ime.


Cut the skin off and a clean suture line and Bob's your uncle, f'n witch doctors. DO NOT LISTEN TO THEM


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Not a sucking chest wound, but any superficial type is fine


Maybe ultra diluted but I'd rather just use peroxide.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Maybe ultra diluted but I'd rather just use peroxide.


i'd pour peroxide on you

and jizz on you


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd pour peroxide on you
> 
> and jizz on you


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You should pee on that too


Sulfur, not ammonia for ringworm.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Don't let him breed...


Why would you think he controls who breeds?


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Makes sense scientifically however I don't believe pouring bleach on exposed/raw/bleeding skin is ever a good idea...


 that's nice


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you think he controls who breeds?


Are you saying he isn't god?
Rude..


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> that's nice


Jesus you sound like my mother, "That's nice honey, I heard you the first time", sheesh.


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Not a sucking chest wound, but any superficial type is fine


It is all about one's point of reference.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Are you saying he isn't god?
> Rude..


there's only one God @420God


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Are you saying he isn't god?
> Rude..


No, he is not god, @420God is god, can you NOT read?


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus you sound like my mother, "That's nice honey, I heard you the first time", sheesh.


 What else does one say to such a pure expression of opinion untrammeled by any duty to fact?


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Cut the skin off and a clean suture line and Bob's your uncle, f'n witch doctors. DO NOT LISTEN TO THEM


Amputate, now!


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> there's only one God @420God


Thank you, it's sad we have to spell it out!


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> there's only one God @420God


and UncleWhoever sure as Hell ain't his prophet


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Amputate, now!


Pass me the Gigli, I got this


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it's sad we have to spell it out!


True but we should all scream it loud and proud @420God


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What else does one say to such a pure expression of opinion untrammeled by any duty to fact?


I'm still loling over, "...untrammeled by ... fact..." hah ahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pass me the Gigli, I got this









...I SAW it


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ...I SAW it


Should have been, "I sawZ it", kids today, meh


----------



## 420God (May 15, 2018)

Wtf

Gimme a sec to catch up, all your wishes, sorry, I mean prayers will be answered.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Should have been, "I sawZ it", kids today, meh


----------



## mr sunshine (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Makes sense scientifically however I don't believe pouring bleach on exposed/raw/bleeding skin is ever a good idea...


Sprinkle some dicks on it...


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Wtf
> 
> Gimme a sec to catch up, all your wishes, sorry, I mean prayers will be answered.


Oh please not ALL; I wasn't very careful


----------



## mr sunshine (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you think he controls who breeds?


I was gunna say, guarding another man's dick seems like a pretty gay plan.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I was gunna say, guarding another man's dolick seems like a pretty gay plan.


 It's a hard target at least


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh please not ALL; I wasn't very careful


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I was gunna say, guarding another man's dick seems like a pretty gay plan.


Yes, I agree! So why is he doing that is not gay! QED


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Wtf
> 
> Gimme a sec to catch up, all your wishes, sorry, I mean prayers will be answered.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I was gunna say, guarding another man's dick seems like a pretty gay plan.


You wood if you could.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> You wood if you could.


Hey Jack, is it midnight at your place yet?


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Jack, is it midnight at your place yet?


12:15 now why? You stopping over?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


>


what was the username for the last account you had here


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what was the username for the last account you had here


think it was @basketballfriedchickenmeme


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> 12:15 now why? You stopping over?


LOL, nah but I had to do sumthin first thing on 16 May


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

Times running out. stop over if in the area tho.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Times running out. stop over if in the area tho.


LOL, I would but don't think I can make it in time, it's 9:28 here


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, I would but don't think I can make it in time, it's 9:28 here


Wow still early. where at if you don't mind? It's now 12.30 here.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> think it was @basketballfriedchickenmeme


thanks for the confirmation that i got the association through


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for the confirmation that i got the association through


always bud check the brownies thread all kinds of racist up in there.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Wow still early. where at if you don't mind? It's now 12.30 here.


Central coast California


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

Like this?


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Like this?


haha


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> haha


There was a "Mr. Ricketts" who taught at my Jr High school 55 yrs ago, but I never had a class with him


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 16, 2018)

Lol fucking Netflix


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

BattleBots is an awesome show!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol fucking Netflix


That was actually pretty well done, I liked it


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> That was actually pretty well done, I liked it


I know, I’m watching it now. Can’t stop laughing.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2018)

Just seen evil genius the documentary of Marjorie Diehl-Armstrong and the collar bomb case. Do yourself a favor and watch that shit, asap.. @Singlemalt have you seen it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Just seen evil genius the documentary of Marjorie Diehl-Armstrong and the color bomb case. Do yourself a favor and watch that shit, asap.. @Singlemalt have you seen it?


 
That explains a lot about that case.

Erie is very... eerie.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Just seen evil genius the documentary of Marjorie Diehl-Armstrong and the color bomb case. Do yourself a favor and watch that shit, asap.. @Singlemalt have you seen it?


No not yet, plan to though


----------



## srh88 (May 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Just seen evil genius the documentary of Marjorie Diehl-Armstrong and the collar bomb case. Do yourself a favor and watch that shit, asap.. @Singlemalt have you seen it?


Good show


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136951
> That explains a lot about that case.
> 
> Erie is very... eerie.


It's beyond crazy, you should definitely check it out. Guy walks into a bank with a cane shotgun and a bomb strapped to his neck. He hands them a note,They hand him a bag of cash and he takes off. Cops stopped him a block away from the bank and handcuffed him. He starts telling them he was forced to rob the bank by some people that put a bomb around his neck and gave him 9 pages of instructions that lead him to the keys he needs to unlock the neck bomb. No one believes him and as they're waiting for the bomb squad to arrive he blows the fuck up.....


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> No not yet, plan to though





srh88 said:


> Good show


I loved it...


----------



## srh88 (May 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I loved it...


He was all calm til that collar started beeping


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> He was all calm til that collar started beeping


He even grabbed and ate a lollipop while he was in the bank. Weird


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2018)

If anyone DIY orders their own maint auto parts, you may want to try Summit Racing in Akron. Pricing was cheaper (Bendix and an axle shaft) than my usual go to and they are a brick and morter biz 50 years old. (mail order too)


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I loved it...


Oh yeah! They had to surgically decapitate him to get the collar off. Next up, frozen body.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2018)

Water is the most important substance


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> If anyone DIY orders their own maint auto parts, you may want to try Summit Racing in Akron. Pricing was cheaper (Bendix and an axle shaft) than my usual go to and they are a brick and morter biz 50 years old. (mail order too)



I've spent a few grand in summit over years, I sure I'll spend more.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've spent a few grand in summit over years, I sure I'll spend more.


I hadn't thought about using them in forever. The first thing I ever got from them was a dual quad intake for a Cad engine back in the olden days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2018)

I just tried ordering rotors & pads for my truck.
$375 for the parts & $240 for USPS freight??
Shit, they wanted $900 for UPS next day.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just tried ordering rotors & pads for my truck.
> $375 for the parts & $240 for USPS freight??
> Shit, they wanted $900 for UPS next day.


Ouch!!


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just tried ordering rotors & pads for my truck.
> $375 for the parts & $240 for USPS freight??
> Shit, they wanted $900 for UPS next day.


Damn dude I can't like this post.wtf
I mean what are you driving. 

I changed front and rear pads on my wife's matrix a couple weeks ago and it cost me over a hundred, hmmm now I feel better about the price I paid. The dealership wanted around 700$.

And I did my envoy a few months ago ,new pads front and rear , turned the front rotors and replaced the rear all for under 150$ . 

I try to do all my own work, I'm ain't gonna pay someone else to do it. 

Good luck with brakes bro, I feel bad for you with the cost of everything.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just tried ordering rotors & pads for my truck.
> $375 for the parts & $240 for USPS freight??
> Shit, they wanted $900 for UPS next day.


Jesus sounds like you are ordering Honda OEM parts


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just tried ordering rotors & pads for my truck.
> $375 for the parts & $240 for USPS freight??
> Shit, they wanted $900 for UPS next day.


Lucky you don't live in Hawaii


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Damn dude I can't like this post.wtf
> I mean what are you driving.
> 
> I changed front and rear pads on my wife's matrix a couple weeks ago and it cost me over a hundred, hmmm now I feel better about the price I paid. The dealership wanted around 700$.
> ...





curious2garden said:


> Jesus sounds like you are ordering Honda OEM parts


A Ford F350 - I feel the price of 4 rotors & ceramic pad kits is fair but the shipping is over the fucking top.

I mean, I do live in Merica and not freakin Australia (which is not really there if you subscribe to the flat earth nonsense)..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Lucky you don't live in Hawaii


They are in the same boat my friend.
"What can brown do for you"?
The answer is, rob you freakin blind.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> If anyone DIY orders their own maint auto parts, you may want to try Summit Racing in Akron. Pricing was cheaper (Bendix and an axle shaft) than my usual go to and they are a brick and morter biz 50 years old. (mail order too)


Got my elocker from them, good customer service IME.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Ford F350 - I feel the price of 4 rotors & ceramic pad kits is fair but the shipping is over the fucking top.
> 
> I mean, I do live in Merica and not freakin Australia (which is not really there if you subscribe to the flat earth nonsense)..


Oh my ceramic pads, spoiled kids, asbestos was good enough for my dad it's good enough for me.

You're really in Russia, sorry, complain to @vostok or @Putin


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my ceramic pads, spoiled kids, asbestos was good enough for my dad it's good enough for me.
> 
> You're really in Russia, sorry, complain to @vostok or @Putin


 Yah we stopped asbestos we could


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Yah we stopped asbestos we could


What's this we shit?


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus sounds like you are ordering Honda OEM parts


My daughter has a '13 Civic last year I changed her altenater, and it was a pain in the ass and not cheap either. A few weeks ago she said that she thought her starter was bad so I called for pricing at the chain store it was around 150$, at the dealership it was 689$ . Turned out to be the battery.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What's this we shit?


turn the w over

we as in me


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They are in the same boat my friend.
> "What can brown do for you"?
> The answer is, rob you freakin blind.


If it makes you feel better I got $1200 out of brown after they failed to pay an attendance bonus of 150 they had to pay as well. 600 of the penalty got donated in the name of civil servant that processed the complaint.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My daughter has a '13 Civic last year I changed her altenater, and it was a pain in the ass and not cheap either. A few weeks ago she said that she thought her starter was bad so I called for pricing at the chain store it was around 150$, at the dealership it was 689$ . Turned out to be the battery.


Wait, you listened to your daughters diagnosis?


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, you listened to your daughters diagnos
> is?


Lol perfect.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2018)

They had asbestos brake pads on the overhead crane rails when I started work at the mill.

I'm pretty sure we're all going to die anyway, though


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They had asbestos brake pads on the overhead crane rails when I started work at the mill.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're all going to die anyway, though


I guarantee you will


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I guarantee you will


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2018)

WTF is that?


 
Never mind. Almost ran over his mom with the tractor cutting grass earlier, stopped just in time.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4137636
> WTF is that?
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh such attitude!


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4137636
> WTF is that?
> 
> 
> ...


 "What the frog you lookin at, HEH??!?"


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They had asbestos brake pads on the overhead crane rails when I started work at the mill.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're all going to die anyway, though


Wait, where do you live? I'm pretty sure your house is a composite of asbestos and pcbs LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They had asbestos brake pads on the overhead crane rails when I started work at the mill.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're all going to die anyway, though


Yeah, no doubt. I did 3 Underway emergency stack rip-outs on a slightly inclined 36" ID Inconel Diesel engine exhaust pipe in a ship - part of it was on fire & we couldn't tell exactly where so you simply take it all off (like 80ish feet) . . . Looks like it's snowing when you do it - I'm sure it was healthy and organic.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, no doubt. I did 3 Underway emergency stack rip-outs on a slightly inclined 36" ID Inconel Diesel engine exhaust pipe in a ship - part of it was on fire & we couldn't tell exactly where so you simply take it all off (like 80ish feet) . . . Looks like it's snowing when you do it - I'm sure it was healthy and organic.


Hey as long as it's organic, it's all good!

Wait, what do you mean you didn't know where it was on fire from!  At least when WE lit someone on fire we KNEW the f'n source!


Lasers, FTW


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, where do you live? I'm pretty sure your house is a composite of asbestos and pcbs LOL


Could be worse.

Could have a house made of ICBMs........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey as long as it's organic, it's all good!
> 
> Wait, what do you mean you didn't know where it was on fire from!  At least when WE lit someone on fire we KNEW the f'n source!
> 
> ...


Several compartments that had the exhaust running through them were smokey - take no chances.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Several compartments that had the exhaust running through them were smokey - take no chances.


Burning down at sea could really suck


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


OMG, I can feel those bean skins on my tongue, just looking at the picture. Gross!


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, where do you live? I'm pretty sure your house is a composite of asbestos and pcbs LOL


You forgot Formaldehyde.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2018)

Lol. Loved this show...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, no doubt. I did 3 Underway emergency stack rip-outs on a slightly inclined 36" ID Inconel Diesel engine exhaust pipe in a ship - part of it was on fire & we couldn't tell exactly where so you simply take it all off (like 80ish feet) . . . Looks like it's snowing when you do it - I'm sure it was healthy and organic.


One of the first jobs I had was working in a gas station back when they actually did service work. Since I was the FNG, whenever they needed brake drums "blown out", I would have to do it. Can still remember that unique brake dust (asbestos) "taste"

_[[cough, cough]]_


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 18, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Loved this show...


The interplay between House and Wilson was what really made that show.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2018)

They say money doesn't grow on trees, but it does.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2018)

I just received this txt, they may be onto me.. my names not even Steve..


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I just received this txt, they may be onto me.. my names not even Steve..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're coming for you Steve we know where you sleep....

Just when you think you're safe, you'll see texts flogging CBD and penis pills...

You cannot escape us.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> We're coming for you Steve we know where you sleep....
> 
> Just when you think you're safe, you'll see texts flogging CBD and penis pills...
> 
> You cannot escape us.


Still waiting on those penis pill samples..


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Still waiting on those penis pill samples..


We sent them but a Seagull stole em. So if you see one with a large knob you'll know why.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 18, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> We sent them but a Seagull stole em. So if you see one with a large knob you'll know why.


They went to the wrong pecker


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2018)

So it keeps raining off and on everyday and night crawlers go on the pavers. So I pick them up and put them in the planter walls.

Then 5 minutes later, a robin lands and digs them up.

 
I gotta get some wind spinners or something. Fucking birds.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)

Does anybody have a good horror movie they can recommend to me? I feel like I've seen them all.


----------



## lokie (May 19, 2018)

@vostok is this a national sport now?

Crowds winced at the painful sight of men brutally slapping each other at the first National Slapping Championship in Moscow, Russia. The bizarre event took place at the Sarychev Power Expo.

https://nypost.com/video/beefy-russians-slap-the-hell-out-of-each-other-for-400/


----------



## vostok (May 19, 2018)

times change

in the past you are not to swing at the guys face

as often the eye can 'pop' out

fucking embarrassing

the best slap is like the 'inch punch'

minimal arm movement...

like my mom on me ...lol

slap on bitches ....lol (so so so gay!)


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2018)

vostok said:


> times change
> 
> in the past you are not to swing at the guys face
> 
> ...


Russia isn't what it used to be huh? I thought you guys punched each other with brass knuckles for fun.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 19, 2018)

vostok said:


> times change
> 
> in the past you are not to swing at the guys face
> 
> ...


Hello Vostok.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 20, 2018)

Yeah fucking right. I might be getting old but you'll never discourage me from moshing and surfing.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 20, 2018)

Think she's still smokeable? Thought i smoked em all but one hid in my pocket all day apparently.


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Think she's still smokeable? Thought i smoked em all but one hid in my pocket all day apparently.View attachment 4138763


Is that Dr suess's blunt?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Is that Dr suess's blunt?


It is now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah fucking right. I might be getting old but you'll never discourage me from moshing and surfing.View attachment 4138761


Slayer, lamb of God, testament, etc...?

SH420


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 20, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Slayer, lamb of God, testament, etc...?
> 
> SH420


Think power trip was on when i snapped that. 3 days of drinking makes the brain a little foggy. Tool tonight.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Does anybody have a good horror movie they can recommend to me? I feel like I've seen them all.


Hostel is creepy as fuck.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hostel is creepy as fuck.


Yeah, I always liked the payback part, especially the when he ran over the two ne'er do wells towards the end. The "surgeon" was pretty creepy.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Is that Dr suess's blunt?


It’s definitely not mine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Does anybody have a good horror movie they can recommend to me? I feel like I've seen them all.


just go read all the threads in the political section, if that doesn't scare you, a movie has no chance


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just go read all the threads in the political section, if that doesn't scare you, a movie has no chance


Or the YT comment section on political vids..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2018)

A shot from Tool. Unlike most of my generation I actually watch concerts with my eyes not through my phone so its the only pic I snapped. Show was beyond incredible. Almost ate some shrooms but didn't even need em.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2018)

New lighter. Love zippos but always lose em. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> New lighter. Love zippos but always lose em. We'll see how long it lasts. View attachment 4139401


Ahhh everytime I see Bettie Page I miss @Hookabelly I hope you are able to hang onto this one, lovely lighter.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A shot from Tool. Unlike most of my generation I actually watch concerts with my eyes not through my phone so its the only pic I snapped. Show was beyond incredible. Almost ate some shrooms but didn't even need em. View attachment 4139374



I'm jealous. Did they play any tunes from the new album?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm jealous. Did they play any tunes from the new album?


They did not.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh everytime I see Bettie Page I miss @Hookabelly I hope you are able to hang onto this one, lovely lighter.


Always had a thing for Bettie.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2018)

Nice weed


----------



## SSGrower (May 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4139906
> Nice weed


Pickey.
Although there are 2 different (minimum) mulches there.

Nice Salvia.


Edit, or thats the corner the scraps got dumped in.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Pickey.
> Although there are 2 different (minimum) mulches there.
> 
> Nice Salvia.
> ...


It's a tiny spot off the sidewalk like 4 or 5 sq. ft.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

guess it's not the same, thought for a minute i had a whole hillside of salvia...


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4140181 guess it's not the same, thought for a minute i had a whole hillside of salvia...


Not quite lol.
Would probably make you ill if you ingested it.

But cuttings are legal in many states/countries


----------



## neosapien (May 23, 2018)

I got behind this winner today…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

your illiterate what?.......


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2018)

Needs more bumper stickers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got behind this winner today…
> 
> View attachment 4140520


I don't normally tailgate, but I think I could make an exception for that guy.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> your illiterate what?.......


Twat was so stupid he couldn't even spell you're....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got behind this winner today…
> 
> View attachment 4140520


Why did you block out his plate number? Such an idiot is begging for internet trolling


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2018)

That dude spent a lot of time proving he's got no nutz.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 23, 2018)

Not sure if this is allowed but why do people take xanax to get high.

I use it as a spot treatment for severe panick attacks and it just makes you calm and realllllly fucking tired. At 1mg I'm floored and barely in control of motor functions. Wtf is appealing about that to druggies? Sleepy and calm? Why not just smoke a J or whatever else people do to get stoned?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 23, 2018)

Keep back soft?




Interesting band I just found


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but why do people take xanax to get high.
> 
> I use it as a spot treatment for severe panick attacks and it just makes you calm and realllllly fucking tired. At 1mg I'm floored and barely in control of motor functions. Wtf is appealing about that to druggies? Sleepy and calm? Why not just smoke a J or whatever else people do to get stoned?


I haven't taken a xanny in years, but I can remember talking barrs and drinking heavily. 

I used to have a friend that loved them and said that they gave him a speedy buzz, but he also drove his Harley off a hillside into a kudzu patch so I'm not sure how speedy that was.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but why do people take xanax to get high.
> 
> I use it as a spot treatment for severe panick attacks and it just makes you calm and realllllly fucking tired. At 1mg I'm floored and barely in control of motor functions. Wtf is appealing about that to druggies? Sleepy and calm? Why not just smoke a J or whatever else people do to get stoned?


I've got a 1mg daily scrip for Xanax for PTSD - I rarely take more than 1/2 to take the edge off in the morning when it gets to be too much.
I really don't like taking them at all but sometimes it's either that or not leave the house & I'm a workaholic so there's that.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a 1mg daily scrip for Xanax for PTSD - I rarely take more than 1/2 to take the edge off in the morning when it gets to be too much.
> I really don't like taking them at all but sometimes it's either that or not leave the house & I'm a workaholic so there's that.


I get it for med use. I also despise taking it, I really only break it out for a situation I know will trigger an attack and even then I try not taking it. 

I'm just wondering why folks abuse it for recreational use.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I haven't taken a xanny in years, but I can remember talking barrs and drinking heavily.
> 
> I used to have a friend that loved them and said that they gave him a speedy buzz, but he also drove his Harley off a hillside into a kudzu patch so I'm not sure how speedy that was.


Speedy buzz?
He snort it or something?

I get so exhausted after even .50


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2018)




----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 23, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Bruce Wayne trying to keep the Bat Mobile on the DL


----------



## SSGrower (May 23, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but why do people take xanax to get high.
> 
> I use it as a spot treatment for severe panick attacks and it just makes you calm and realllllly fucking tired. At 1mg I'm floored and barely in control of motor functions. Wtf is appealing about that to druggies? Sleepy and calm? Why not just smoke a J or whatever else people do to get stoned?


It allowed me to fall asleep in the bathroom of an airplane. Flight attendant had to knock on door.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It allowed me to fall asleep in the bathroom of an airplane. Flight attendant had to knock on door.


You're lucky they didn't turn the plane around, brutalize you, and then kick you off of the flight without a refund, the way the airlines have been operating these days.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It allowed me to fall asleep in the bathroom of an airplane. Flight attendant had to knock on door.


I took a whole mg before heading to a dentist appointment, sat down for a minute only to be at my front door with 5 angry calls from my ride asking where the fuck I was.

10 minutes completely lost to memory. Don't even know if I fell asleep because I can only remember sitting down then being at the door 10 minutes later. 

Scary shit. Definitely have to take xanax before a flight, heights terrify me but the uncontrollable bloodlust towards TSA is what really gets me.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a 1mg daily scrip for Xanax for PTSD - I rarely take more than 1/2 to take the edge off in the morning when it gets to be too much.
> I really don't like taking them at all but sometimes it's either that or not leave the house & I'm a workaholic so there's that.


I have PTSD and the nights are the worst for me.....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I haven't taken a xanny in years, but I can remember talking barrs and drinking heavily.
> 
> I used to have a friend that loved them and said that they gave him a speedy buzz, but he also drove his Harley off a hillside into a kudzu patch so I'm not sure how speedy that was.


I had a buddy fall asleep behind the wheel and hit a telephone pole, he was loading his Aluminum brake back on his truck when the cops arrived. Of course he went to jail, and got a $1000 bill in the mail for replacement of the pole. The breakdown was, $50 for pole and $950 labor. Lol. I used to eat those like tic tacs, never remember what happened the night before. Haven’t taken any in many years.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 24, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but why do people take xanax to get high.
> 
> I use it as a spot treatment for severe panick attacks and it just makes you calm and realllllly fucking tired. At 1mg I'm floored and barely in control of motor functions. Wtf is appealing about that to druggies? Sleepy and calm? Why not just smoke a J or whatever else people do to get stoned?


Years ago I had a group of friends who loved taking colonipin ( spelled wrong) .. they all(6 or 7) came over to have a few drinks and hangout.. anyway I'm sitting in my living room looking at these guys all zombied out and barley awake ,, about an hour or so goes by and not some much as a peep comes out of anybody.. so I yell as loud and obnoxious as I can.. WOW! YOU ALL ARE HAVING WAY TO MUCH FUN...


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Years ago I had a group of friends who loved taking colonipin ( spelled wrong) .. they all(6 or 7) came over to have a few drinks and hangout.. anyway I'm sitting in my living room looking at these guys all zombied out and barley awake ,, about an hour or so goes by and not some much as a peep comes out of anybody.. so I yell as loud and obnoxious as I can.. WOW! YOU ALL ARE HAVING WAY TO MUCH FUN...


I don't understand drugs like that. No point. I


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I don't understand drugs like that. No point. I


I don't either - Control freak I guess.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4139906
> Nice weed


Better pull that weed.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 24, 2018)

I used to like klonopins when I drank, made me upbeat and more extroverted. I could never get into percs/vics which had always been way more popular, I'd get jittery and nauseous within an hour of taking them. I liked pills way too much when I was younger, didn't matter what it was, I'd try it. I think it's part of my stomach issues. I barely take ibuprofen anymore.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Better pull that weed.


Dandelions are rampant in this neighborhood.
I went on a crusade last year & totally cleared my yard & easements of them.
It's obvious when you drive through the neighborhood who spends too much time on their knees.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dandelions are rampant in this neighborhood.
> I went on a crusade last year & totally cleared my yard & easements of them.
> It's obvious when you drive through the neighborhood who spends too much time on their knees.


I like dandelions.


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2018)




----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 24, 2018)

ANC said:


>


It's a bad idea to post self portraits on these sites...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 24, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> It's a bad idea to post selfies on these sites...


That's not a selfie


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's not a selfie


Yeah, that's a virgin


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2018)

smh 
*Australian grandmother sentenced to death by hanging for drug smuggling*

_She was found in possession of 1.1 kilos (2.4 lb) of crystal methamphetamine and faced a mandatory death penalty under Malaysia's draconian drugs laws.
Exposto claimed she had no knowledge of the drugs in her bag and had been scammed by a boyfriend she met online, according to CNN affiliate, SBS News.
According to SBS, Exposto's lawyers said she had gone to Shanghai to file documents in relation to her boyfriend's retirement from service in the US army. When she left China, Exposto claimed she was handed a black backpack at the last minute, which she was led to believe only had clothes inside. The report did not say who handed her the backpack.
The backpack was flagged as suspicious by Malaysian customs, and a search discovered a secret compartment stitched into it, which had packages of crystal methamphetamine inside.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/24/asia/australia-malaysia-maria-exposto-intl/index.html_


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I don't understand drugs like that. No point. I





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't either - Control freak I guess.


Back in '84 I took two lemon 714's (quyaludes spelt completely wrong ) and I remember everything that happened in front of me and I thought I was part of. But talking with with my friends the next day they said I sat motionless on the couch all night. One other time I took two and woke up in the police lobby, not arrested just sitting there. During questioning they told us that we were setting on the side of the interstate asleep. No more 714's for me .


----------



## farmerfischer (May 25, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I don't understand drugs like that. No point. I


I never understood it either.. I had panic and social anxiety disorder for years,, still struggle from time to time.. Everytime i took a xanny it would amplifie my issues.. so I didn't take them hardly.. then next thing I know I have every one hounding me for the few Xanax I had..


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Back in '84 I took two lemon 714's (quyaludes spelt completely wrong ) and I remember everything that happened in front of me and I thought I was part of. But talking with with my friends the next day they said I sat motionless on the couch all night. One other time I took two and woke up in the police lobby, not arrested just sitting there. During questioning they told us that we were setting on the side of the interstate asleep. No more 714's for me .


----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Back in '84 I took two lemon 714's (quyaludes spelt completely wrong ) and I remember everything that happened in front of me and I thought I was part of. But talking with with my friends the next day they said I sat motionless on the couch all night. One other time I took two and woke up in the police lobby, not arrested just sitting there. During questioning they told us that we were setting on the side of the interstate asleep. No more 714's for me .


I loved them mutherfukers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Back in '84 I took two lemon 714's (quyaludes spelt completely wrong ) and I remember everything that happened in front of me and I thought I was part of. But talking with with my friends the next day they said I sat motionless on the couch all night. One other time I took two and woke up in the police lobby, not arrested just sitting there. During questioning they told us that we were setting on the side of the interstate asleep. No more 714's for me .


I still remember a guy taking a quaalude in the late '70's.

It was like an edible, it didn't hit him right away. So he took another and later another.

After 4, he literally tore the sheet metal on the passenger side of his truck hitting guard rails over and over again.

Had to go to a phone booth and call for help. When we got there, fucker couldn't even walk. And asking if we had anything. Lol.


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2018)

It's gonna be a chilly Memorial Day Weekend. Bundle up.


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)

We don't have luuds, we have its evil cousin, Mandrax.
Was addicted to that shit when I was younger. 
Even that is still a mild addiction compared to meth and crack, (I had a spell with the latter too).

THere is no choice or liking it involved. It is like something takes over your brain and all that can satisfy you is more.


----------



## SSGrower (May 25, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> It's gonna be a chilly Memorial Day Weekend. Bundle up.


??


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2018)

Nah, it's gonna be hot as hell , you're right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Nah, it's gonna be hot as hell , you're right.


We're supposed to hit 55 on Sunday but hang in the high 40's other than that.
Tee shirt weather.
Wooo Hoooo.


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2018)

That would be nice.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 26, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2018)

Want to make millennials mad? Talk about saving for retirement
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/want-to-make-millennials-mad-talk-about-saving-for-retirement-2018-05-16


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 26, 2018)

lmfao


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Want to make millennials mad? Talk about saving for retirement
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/want-to-make-millennials-mad-talk-about-saving-for-retirement-2018-05-16


How dare you suggest they are not immortal! So insensitive


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2018)

Sitting in the rain at midnight, listening to my barrel fill. 

I'm down to 55 gal. I have room for 88 more. Looks like rain for a few hours. I'm rooting for an all nighter.


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (May 28, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4142616


Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4142616


Like the proverbial sack o' potatoes


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2018)

Carrey says some interesting (imo) things about the search for meaning and happiness, and that they are not where most people are looking. He has been through depression and success and seems to have come out the other side with some insight and wisdom. He touches on the concept of I-ness (or me-ness) and finding meaning in an ultimately meaningless existence, and of evolving one's ego as a path to some peace and contentment, perhaps even happiness..




































I'm pretty stoned, maybe it's just more crap...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

maybe it was crap, but i liked it. of course its a lot easier to find enlightenment when you have plenty of money....


----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2018)

Jim Carrey is cool. I dont care what anyone says.


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> evolving one's ego as a path to some peace and contentment, perhaps even happiness..


----------



## jacksmuff (May 28, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Jim Carrey is cool. I dont care what anyone says.


he once bodied a rhino so we're cool


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe it was crap, but i liked it. of course its a lot easier to find enlightenment when you have plenty of money....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

i like a lot of the political paintings he's been doing. i think he's a pretty good artist, he ought to do a comic series on politics, i'd buy at least a few issues, or maybe hook up with an animator and make some good entertaining shorts


----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2018)

I love his paintings.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

The Truman show inspired the flat earth threads.. @RetiredGuerilla isn't Jim carry your God or something?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 29, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>


Do you like Facebook? Every meme I've seen you post is on my Facebook feed.lol..


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Do you like Facebook? Every meme I've seen you post is on my Facebook feed.lol..


Some of them I get off of facebook, and the one you quoted I did get off of facebook. Do you have this one on your timeline???


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Some of them I get off of facebook, and the one you quoted I did get off of facebook. Do you have this one on your timeline???


Yes and several similar ones.. I love Budweiser and I grew up in the eighties and nineties,, well?,still growing up I suppose..lol. some day I may get there..


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes and several similar ones.. I love Budweiser and I grew up in the eighties and nineties,, well?,still growing up I suppose..lol. some day I may get there..


Yep, that puts you and me in the same age group. Kids these days will never understand the magic of Saturday morning cartoons. The 1980s were a very amazing time to a kid. Just sayin.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> he once bodied a rhino so we're coolView attachment 4142714


My favorite Carrey movie is Yes Man but 23 is a good one too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yep, that puts you and me in the same age group. Kids these days will never understand the magic of Saturday morning cartoons. The 1980s were a very amazing time to a kid. Just sayin.



i'm older than you, saturday morning was bugs bunny, inch high private eye, hong kong phooey, superfriends, star trek cartoon series, sigmund and the sea monsters, the pink panther show, and the jetsons. then on sunday night i got to watch Disney, but i would only watch if it was a cartoon, or something with a lot of action, like 20,000 leagues under the sea


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm older than you, saturday morning was bugs bunny, inch high private eye, hong kong phooey, superfriends, star trek cartoon series, sigmund and the sea monsters, the pink panther show, and the jetsons. then on sunday night i got to watch Disney, but i would only watch if it was a cartoon, or something with a lot of action, like 20,000 leagues under the sea


You left out some important ones,












Although technically they are not cartoons. Still enough to entertain a child.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> You left out some important ones,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then there was lidsville, the far out space nuts, the bugaloos, and the land of the lost, not cartoons either...
i don't even know whats on saturday morning now, i'm afraid to look


----------



## neosapien (May 29, 2018)

I was just thinking to myself today… "Does today's youth still steal their parents beer and go drink in the woods"?


----------



## srh88 (May 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was just thinking to myself today… "Does today's youth still steal their parents beer and go drink in the woods"?


It's tradition


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm older than you, saturday morning was bugs bunny, inch high private eye, hong kong phooey, superfriends, star trek cartoon series, sigmund and the sea monsters, the pink panther show, and the jetsons. then on sunday night i got to watch Disney, but i would only watch if it was a cartoon, or something with a lot of action, like 20,000 leagues under the sea


and wrestling on the UHF channel


----------



## BarnBuster (May 30, 2018)

2018 Bank of America _"Better Money Habits Millennial Report"

One in four millennials worry often about their finances, citing not having enough money saved as the top stressor.
73% of millennials say their generation overspends, and 64% believe that their generation is bad at managing money.
But in reality, millennials are saving (63 percent); the majority of millennials who have a savings goal meet it (67 percent).
_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2018)

https://hightimes.com/news/new-competitive-weed-cooking-show-coming-netflix/

i volunteer to be a judge...i've got 39 years of experience judging weed, edibles and concentrates....probably more than all their judges combined


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://hightimes.com/news/new-competitive-weed-cooking-show-coming-netflix/
> 
> i volunteer to be a judge...i've got 39 years of experience judging weed, edibles and concentrates....probably more than all their judges combined


That's a job for massive tolerance!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was just thinking to myself today… "Does today's youth still steal their parents beer and go drink in the woods"?


I fear not. Further down the beach I've gone to since I was a teen , 20+ years now, was always a party spot for teens, they'd hike a half mile over rocks and boulders to a spot cops wouldn't bother going to. We did it many times when I was younger. Every holiday there'd be a couple bonfires going down there, but now it's been 3 years since we've seen any fires or signs of them partying down there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was just thinking to myself today… "Does today's youth still steal their parents beer and go drink in the woods"?


Didn't have to.

When I was a kid, all the local beer distributors delivered all over the neighborhood and just left cases of beer everywhere. Many only had 23 bottles in. Must have been a factory mistake.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2018)

all the farmers drinking at the legion, the vfw, and the local pool hall, would buy 12 packs before last call and go put them in their trucks. we'd hit a different truck at a different place every friday and saturday night, sometimes two. this was well before car alarms became popular....not sure i'd try it now


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm older than you, saturday morning was bugs bunny, inch high private eye, hong kong phooey, superfriends, star trek cartoon series, sigmund and the sea monsters, the pink panther show, and the jetsons. then on sunday night i got to watch Disney, but i would only watch if it was a cartoon, or something with a lot of action, like 20,000 leagues under the sea


No Johnny Quest? 
Couldn't beat Rocky & Bullwinkle after school. 
Peabody & Sherman, fractured fairy tales etc...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 30, 2018)

Just a few of the shows that were popular when I was a kid from the 1980s and 1990s. Lots of memories.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 30, 2018)

Yep.. ive watched them all... But you forgot smurfs .. lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No Johnny Quest?
> Couldn't beat Rocky & Bullwinkle after school.
> Peabody & Sherman, fractured fairy tales etc...


yeah, but that was after school, not saturday morning.
i can't find a schedule for the afternoon, they cut off at 4 and this one doesn't pick up till 8
guess they had a lot of local programming from 4 till 8

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1975–76_United_States_network_television_schedule

by the way, if you haven't seen it, "The Venture Bros." is a fantastic parody of Johnny Quest....i want to be Brock Sampson


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2018)

you guys forgot Godzilla and Gamera on saturday mornings.......yeah i'm a oldy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2018)

Best kid's show ever. Paul Shannon's Adventure time, every weekday after school.

He had cartoons, Three Stooges and Little Rascal shorts and frequently had the Three Stooges as live guests to remind kids not to do what they used to do in their old videos. Lol. 
Also live music, local kids groups like boy and girl scouts got on live TV.

Paul was an icon in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 30, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yep.. ive watched them all... But you forgot smurfs .. lol


They were amazing. I loved The Smurfs. One of the few cartoons I watched as a kid that I can still sit through.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 30, 2018)

Does anybody remember David the Gnome? I don't think he was Saturday morning, but I used to watch him after school back in the early 1990s.


----------



## Smokeage (May 30, 2018)

Random question (and this is the least annoying place to post it): Is there somewhere to see the number of total registered users to the site?

I'm curious how RIU stacks up against some of the other online communities that I'm in. I do have a reason for asking but I would just come across as a salty bitch if I went into detail


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2018)

Smokeage said:


> Random question (and this is the least annoying place to post it): Is there somewhere to see the number of total registered users to the site?
> 
> I'm curious how RIU stacks up against some of the other online communities that I'm in. I do have a reason for asking but I would just come across as a salty bitch if I went into detail



That's alright. We like bitches of all flavors. Let's hear the reason, and we'll tell you where to look...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's alright. We like bitches of all flavors. Let's hear the reason, and we'll tell you where to look...


Too bad the number of registered users is waaaayyyy skewed with all the fucking sock accounts.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 30, 2018)

It seems like it has been a while, when will the fuck fly free?

and 



 ftw


----------



## Smokeage (May 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's alright. We like bitches of all flavors. Let's hear the reason, and we'll tell you where to look...


Well basically I've noticed that there isn't a whole lot of upkeep lol. Pinned threads that have been "temporarily closed" for 2+ years, blatantly misleading section descriptions that are obviously leftovers from years and years ago, etc etc.

I've got experience moderating communities similar to this and coming from that this place just looks messy and dusty lol

/pearl clutching



Blue Wizard said:


> Too bad the number of registered users is waaaayyyy skewed with all the fucking sock accounts.


True lol


----------



## ChingOwn (May 30, 2018)

Smokeage said:


> Well basically I've noticed that there isn't a whole lot of upkeep lol. Pinned threads that have been "temporarily closed" for 2+ years, blatantly misleading section descriptions that are obviously leftovers from years and years ago, etc etc.
> 
> I've got experience moderating communities similar to this and coming from that this place just looks messy and dusty lol
> 
> ...


Im going to be an Eskimo someday. you watch. YOU WATCH, YOU SUCKA


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2018)

Smokeage said:


> Well basically I've noticed that there isn't a whole lot of upkeep lol. Pinned threads that have been "temporarily closed" for 2+ years, blatantly misleading section descriptions that are obviously leftovers from years and years ago, etc etc.
> 
> I've got experience moderating communities similar to this and coming from that this place just looks messy and dusty lol


What 'cleaner' sites do you find more impressive?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Too bad the number of registered users is waaaayyyy skewed with all the fucking sock accounts.


And dead letter mailboxes.


----------



## Smokeage (May 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What 'cleaner' sites do you find more impressive?


Well PbNation is a decent example although they certainly aren't perfect either.

The problems that I'm mainly noticing really just boil down to laziness lol. How many times do you think a Mod/Admin has seen the pinned channel that I mentioned? It's literally been locked "temporarily" for 21 months.

That's the kind of shit that drives me nuts as a Mod myself so I notice it when I go to other places lol. I've only been hanging around again for about a week so I'm not trying to come in here and immediately climb on a soap box but it made me curious about the size of the community and I was probably going to ask about the size of the staff next.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2018)

Smokeage said:


> Well PbNation is a decent example although they certainly aren't perfect either.
> 
> The problems that I'm mainly noticing really just boil down to laziness lol. How many times do you think a Mod/Admin has seen the pinned channel that I mentioned? It's literally been locked "temporarily" for 21 months.
> 
> That's the kind of shit that drives me nuts as a Mod myself so I notice it when I go to other places lol. I've only been hanging around again for about a week so I'm not trying to come in here and immediately climb on a soap box but it made me curious about the size of the community and I was probably going to ask about the size of the staff next.


This place would be fuckin streamlined if @neosapien was a mod


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> This place would be fuckin streamlined if @neosapien was a mod









~Kicks Rocks~


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2018)

For those of us who don't like change, the pedantic ways of this forum setup is as familiar as an old callous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> For those of us who don't like change, the pedantic ways of this forum setup is as familiar as an old callous.


Fucker - quit making me look up words - and I agree, this group is particularly dysfunctional.

We're the Cool Kids : )


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2018)

Smokeage said:


> Well PbNation is a decent example although they certainly aren't perfect either.
> 
> The problems that I'm mainly noticing really just boil down to laziness lol. How many times do you think a Mod/Admin has seen the pinned channel that I mentioned? It's literally been locked "temporarily" for 21 months.
> 
> That's the kind of shit that drives me nuts as a Mod myself so I notice it when I go to other places lol. I've only been hanging around again for about a week so I'm not trying to come in here and immediately climb on a soap box but it made me curious about the size of the community and *I was probably going to ask about the size of the staff next.*


*
*

A lot of pinned or 'Stickied' threads are closed, but are considered so valuable that they remain in the top spot. That's pretty common in forums I've visited. Asking about our staff sizes seems very forward, as we don't know you that well. Most of our staffs are fairly tiny. We'll send you dick pics if you post some pics of your mom, preferably when she was young and hot, but any will do...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> A lot of pinned or 'Stickied' threads are closed, but are considered so valuable that they remain in the top spot. That's pretty common in forums I've visited. Asking about our staff sizes seems very forward, as we don't know you that well. Most of our staffs are fairly tiny. We'll send you dick pics if you post some pics of your mom, preferably when she was young and hot, but any will do...


*lol*
* *


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

threads that have been "temporarily closed" for 2+ years, blatantly misleading section descriptions that are obviously leftovers from years and years ago, etc etc.

I've got experience moderating communities similar to this and coming from that this place just looks messy and dusty lol

/pearl clutching



True lol[/QUOTE]
there's only two mods for the whole site, GWN and Sunni, hard for two people to keep a site up on their own. there used to be some more, this guy named rolli, but he went native and married some guy in the political forum, and some guy with a mustache, but i've never seen him do fuck all, either.


----------



## Smokeage (May 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> *
> *
> 
> A lot of pinned or 'Stickied' threads are closed, but are considered so valuable that they remain in the top spot. That's pretty common in forums I've visited. Asking about our staff sizes seems very forward, as we don't know you that well. Most of our staffs are fairly tiny. We'll send you dick pics if you post some pics of your mom, preferably when she was young and hot, but any will do...


lmaooooo



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's only two mods for the whole site, GWN and Sunni, hard for two people to keep a site up on their own. there used to be some more, this guy named rolli, but he went native and married some guy in the political forum, and some guy with a mustache, but i've never seen him do fuck all, either.


Yeah, that's more or less what I was wondering. The site I have the most experience with has 50k users and a staff of ~20 but they also do in-game moderation. 2 people is super small for this community but I bet there's a whole lot less drama in the staff meetings lmao.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

Smokeage said:


> lmaooooo
> 
> I bet there's a whole lot less drama in the staff meetings lmao.


i don't think that would be a good wager....first off, i don't think they have staff meetings, and if they did, i'm sure they'd figure out how to manufacture some drama


----------



## Smokeage (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think that would be a good wager....first off, i don't think they have staff meetings, and if they did, i'm sure they'd figure out how to manufacture some drama


No meetings = No drama.

The math fits.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> It seems like it has been a while, when will the fuck fly free?
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Roughly 6/6-6/8 @Indacouch 
@MichiganMedGrower 6/26-6/28 



Smokeage said:


> ....snip..... (and this is the least annoying place to post it): ....snip......


Sigh.....


----------



## Smokeage (May 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Roughly 6/6-6/8 @Indacouch
> @MichiganMedGrower 6/26-6/28
> 
> 
> Sigh.....


Well I could have started a whole new thread for my question xD

It was way easier to just bug you guys here in OT.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2018)

Smokeage said:


> Well I could have started a whole new thread for my question xD
> 
> It was way easier to just bug you guys here in *OT*.


----------



## Smokeage (May 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Smokeage (May 31, 2018)

RIP


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2018)

Well ain't that just great...

*Common toothpaste ingredient may promote colon cancer*
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/321958.php?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_country=US&utm_hcp=no&utm_campaign=MNT Daily Full (non-HCP US) - OLD STYLE 2018-05-31&utm_term=MNT Daily News (non-HCP US)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


i think i know that guy......


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>








Nailed it.


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


That's just weird. I would hate to sit behind that guy on some long trip.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

lokie said:


> That's just weird. I would hate to sit behind that guy on some long trip.


you could get some iron filings and treat it like "woolly willy" change his beard and mustache, give him groucho glasses, big wart on the nose...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2018)

If you're into Hollywood collectibles this is pretty cool

http://www.juliensauctions.com/auctions/2018/hollywood-legends/Hollywood-Legends-Flipping-Book/42/#zoom=z


----------



## jacksmuff (May 31, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Do you sell in bulk?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2018)

Sopapillas from scratch. My first time, the best looking ones came out first, they were already eaten by the time I decided to take a couple pics. The camera work doesn't do them justice, they were on par with what I've had at restaurants, and I'm from a border state.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Sopapillas from scratch. My first time, the best looking ones came out first, they were already eaten by the time I decided to take a couple pics. The camera work doesn't do them justice, they were on par with what I've had at restaurants, and I'm from a border state. View attachment 4144418 View attachment 4144419


Dang, I had to look that one up.
It sounds delicious.
+


----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

That looks tasty.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dang, I had to look that one up.
> It sounds delicious.
> +


Thanks, man. Here's a link for the recipe. Don't be afraid to use a little extra flour when you're kneading the dough. I used one of those handheld mixers until it got to a point where it was really doughy. I mixed up the cinnamon and sugar even though the recipe didn't call for it to be sprinkled on there. Drizzle it with honey and you're in stoner/munchie heaven.  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/39935/sopapillas/?internalSource=hub recipe&referringContentType=search results


----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

I'm gonna grill some top sirloin steaks tomorrow, with loaded baked potatoes, baked beans, corn muffins, steamed broccoli, big salad with toppings and ranch, corn on the cob, baby carrots, coleslaw, pork chops, new Belgium beer, tortilla chips n salsa, peanut butter & grape jelly sandwiches and ice cold milk.


----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I'm gonna grill some top sirloin steaks tomorrow, with loaded baked potatoes, baked beans, corn muffins, steamed broccoli, big salad with toppings and ranch, corn on the cob, baby carrots, coleslaw, pork chops, new Belgium beer, tortilla chips n salsa, peanut butter & grape jelly sandwiches and ice cold milk.


Omg thank goodness im not alone. My whole weird ass family likes strawberry jelly. Wtaf is that? Its grape or death


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I'm gonna grill some top sirloin steaks tomorrow, with loaded baked potatoes, baked beans, corn muffins, steamed broccoli, big salad with toppings and ranch, corn on the cob, baby carrots, coleslaw, pork chops, new Belgium beer, tortilla chips n salsa, peanut butter & grape jelly sandwiches and ice cold milk.


You know how to party. Don't forget the dank.



ebgood said:


> Omg thank goodness im not alone. My whole weird ass family likes strawberry jelly. Wtaf is that? Its grape or death


I can handle both, I've even eaten peach jelly. I do prefer grape, however.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2018)

The Mrs makes Salmon berry preserves every year & it's fantastic.
 

But my favorite is Blackberry (probably because we don't have them here).


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2018)

I cant believe george hill missed the free throw . Then j.r smith pulled it out and ran out the clock instead of putting back the board.... My god ... as you all know LeBron and I have had a rocky relationship(mostly from my end).. this year he earned my respect.... that being said I refuse to crown him till he joins the lakers... @ lebronjames you better come to LA before you get too old, motherfucker


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I cant believe george hill missed the free throw . Then j.r smith pulled it out and ran out the clock instead of putting back the board.... My god ... as you all know LeBron and I have had a rocky relationship(mostly from my end).. this year he earned my respect.... that being said I refuse to crown him till he joins the lakers... @ lebronjames you better come to LA before you get too old, motherfucker


I know right, if you got the chance to beat GS, you can’t let them off the hook.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I cant believe george hill missed the free throw . Then j.r smith pulled it out and ran out the clock instead of putting back the board.... My god ... as you all know LeBron and I have had a rocky relationship(mostly from my end).. this year he earned my respect.... that being said I refuse to crown him till he joins the lakers... @ lebronjames you better come to LA before you get too old, motherfucker


eh let him come down here with kawhi leonard and the gang and pop. He'll get another ring...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs makes Salmon berry preserves every year & it's fantastic.
> View attachment 4144557
> 
> But my favorite is Blackberry (probably because we don't have them here).


What do them Griz eat then? Oh wait that huckleberries isnt it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> What do them Griz eat then? Oh wait that huckleberries isnt it.


The brownies really like salmon berrys - which means you gotta seriously pay attention if you're picking them too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I know right, if you got the chance to beat GS, you can’t let them off the hook.


 yeah, they may never get that close again .... J.r smith fucken sucks, LeBrons for sure leaving now.


BudmanTX said:


> eh let him come down here with kawhi leonard and the gang and pop. He'll get another ring...


Will the spurs keep kawhi? Guy didn't even show up to support his team during any playoff games. Kawahi is very shy, has the talent to be one of the best ever but he doesn't seem (so far) to have the midset for it.. he also might have a degenerative tendon disease.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> yeah, they may never get that close again .... J.r smith fucken sucks, LeBrons for sure leaving now.
> 
> Will the spurs keep kawhi? Guy didn't even show up to support his team during any playoff games. Kawahi is very shy, has the talent to be one of the best ever but he doesn't seem (so far) to have the midset for it.. he also might have a degenerative tendon disease.


according to what i've been hearing and reading kawhi is staying with the spurs. Think he likes his digs here or something. Nice guy too....now to have him and lebron with aldrige here....think that would be a good combination....time will tell.....the Spur D setup has already won there championship, so there is a couple of good rookie prospects there.....time will tell i guess


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs makes Salmon berry preserves every year & it's fantastic.
> View attachment 4144557
> 
> But my favorite is Blackberry (probably because we don't have them here).


Blackberries and Raspberries grew wild on the hillside once upon a time.

Every year mom would make preserves and pies out of them.

I loved to eat them. I hated to pick them.

The hillside was steep and rocky if you slipped and fell? Oh well fuck you. 

A crown and g-string can be made from thorns ya know. And simultaneous
application is certainly guaranteed form a small misstep.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 1, 2018)

Is TNT dead? seems it lately.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2018)

Pretty powerful. I enjoyed it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Is TNT dead? seems it lately.View attachment 4144801



Seems to happen every year around the same time: weather's warming, people going out more/getting into outdoor projects. It's cyclical, everyone will be back. Just know that I love you, and I'll be there...


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Seems to happen every year around the same time: weather's warming, people going out more/getting into outdoor projects. It's cyclical, everyone will be back. Just know that I love you, and I'll be there...


I knew it. let's meat up soon. love ya


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2018)

It's ball sticking humid here. The type of humid when you need to do nonchalant moves to get them unstuck.







Why do they dust flour on the top of rolls? It's so fucking confusing. And it doesn't even taste good, so WTF? My roommate brought home 2 packs of deli rolls last weekend. It's been hot and humid here and now I don't know if it's flour or mold on them.. into the compost.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs makes Salmon berry preserves every year & it's fantastic.
> View attachment 4144557
> 
> But my favorite is Blackberry (probably because we don't have them here).


salmon berries? those look like hairy raspberries, but hell, i'll try anything once


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2018)

Yesterday I made GG4 Canna Gummies. 
Today I'm dosing.

Today the answer is a handful. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2018)

As unfair as this situation seems, wouldn't you think having $60K in cash by "members of an immigrant family" who are traveling to Albania is going to raise some red flags?

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/02/us/ohio-us-customs-cash-taken/index.html


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> As unfair as this situation seems, wouldn't you think having $60K in cash by "members of an immigrant family" who are traveling to Albania is going to raise some red flags?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/02/us/ohio-us-customs-cash-taken/index.html


This happened not too long ago. https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/12/1/16686014/phillip-parhamovich-civil-forfeiture

At least they made some changes in this case.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2018)

No fucking way anyone is taking anything of mine without a physical confrontation. I don't give 2 fucks if it's a thief with a gun or a cop with a gun. Fuck the police!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> No fucking way anyone is taking anything of mine without a physical confrontation. I don't give 2 fucks if it's a thief with a gun or a cop with a gun. Fuck the police!


it's hard enough to get away with killing an armed robber who broke into your house, if a cop takes your shit, let them, then sue the ever living shit out of them, get a good lawyer, and not only get your stuff back, get a settlement out of the system. a good lawyer will take it on contingency. they'll want half, but hey, half is better than none


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4145544 View attachment 4145545
> 
> SH420


i chased a boot guy around a motel parking lot one night. my friend was the manager of the motel, and lived there. i went to his room to get him to give me a parking pass, and that quick the guy booted my car. the MANAGER told him to take it off and he refused. i got pissed and was going to beat his fucking ass, chased him around for a few minutes, then the owner of the motel showed up and asked what the hell we were doing. and he had to threaten to cancel his contract to get the fucker to take it off....i've seen that fucker a few times since, and he never fails to make himself scarce quickly...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

That's funny shit Roger! I can just imagine you chasing this fuck face around... lol
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

i've got access to a cutting torch, you boot my car, i'll send you your boot back in several pieces, even if i have to buy a new tire to do it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got access to a cutting torch, you boot my car, i'll send you your boot back in several pieces, even if i have to buy a new tire to do it


Now what?

 
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Now what?
> 
> View attachment 4145563
> SH420


i don't see anything holding that on, so i'm guessing it's vacuum operated? i've got a cordless drill that will fuck up all kinds of "airtight"

or you could just go old school


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2018)

They say the police take as much or more than all burglaries combined each year.


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Now what?
> 
> View attachment 4145563
> SH420


I think you just need to drill a small hole in it to break the vacuum.
Walk into the shop, buy small battery drill, drill hole, return drill, leave.

possibly a blade on the rubber parts might work too.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2018)

It sounds lie there's a harder guard around the perimeter that protects the suction cups from stuff being slid under to break the vacuum. It's held in with 700+lbs of force, I think you'd chip or crack the windshield trying to get under it. I'd consider drilling tiny holes, like 1/16" through the windshield from the inside, then getting it replaced through insurance. Wack the spots with a hammer and say rocks got thrown up. Fuck the police.!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2018)

That fish cray......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Now what?
> 
> View attachment 4145563
> SH420


wonder how much those units cost? i know how to pop a windshield in and out, the tool is cheap. wonder how many used windshields it would take me to make those unit "not cost effective"...wonder what i would do with the pile of them behind my garage?
if i got enough, i could make myself an armored car


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder how much those units cost? i know how to pop a windshield in and out, the tool is cheap. wonder how many used windshields it would take me to make those unit "not cost effective"...wonder what i would do with the pile of them behind my garage?
> if i got enough, i could make myself an armored car


As I understand it, on most all new cars in the US the windshield's are "Glued" in and I don't know if it's possible to remove them with out breaking.

But that would be cheap compared to the satisfaction I'd get from the situation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

unless 98 is "newer", i'm good


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That fish cray......


he was making a sacrifice in the hope they'd let him keep his tail......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As I understand it, on most all new cars in the US the windshield's are "Glued" in and I don't know if it's possible to remove them with out breaking.
> 
> But that would be cheap compared to the satisfaction I'd get from the situation.


Special tools and a professional. They do destroy the rubber mounting though. Cal Trans had oil/chipped the highway near my place and another car threw up some rocks cracking my windshield. It's a fairly stiff fine so I had it replaced and watched the guy do it. He slipped this special blade in and ran it all around the glass, popped it out intact, then cut/scrapped the rest of the rubber out, cleaned it up then put new rubber,glue and windshield in. Put blue tape strips all around it and said leave the tape on for at least 24 hrs and leave windows slightly open and close door gently or the pressure will pop out the windshield until glue cures. Would love to have a few tubes of that glue, great shit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Special tools and a professional. They do destroy the rubber mounting though. Cal Trans had oil/chipped the highway near my place and another car threw up some rocks cracking my windshield. It's a fairly stiff fine so I had it replaced and watched the guy do it. He slipped this special blade in and ran it all around the glass, popped it out intact, then cut/scrapped the rest of the rubber out, cleaned it up then put new rubber,glue and windshield in. Put blue tape strips all around it and said leave the tape on for at least 24 hrs and leave windows slightly open and close door gently or the pressure will pop out the windshield until glue cures. Would love to have a few tubes of that glue, great shit


I've got a buddy that owns a body shop & this is the tool we used to replace the windshield in my Ford P/U quite a few years ago.
I don't know if the glue was extra strong or what but that glass cracked in multiple places. He said that's the norm & not the exception.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 3, 2018)

Any of you guys have the chat password?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a buddy that owns a body shop & this is the tool we used to replace the windshield in my Ford P/U quite a few years ago.
> I don't know if the glue was extra strong or what but that glass cracked in multiple places. He said that's the norm & not the exception.
> 
> View attachment 4145848


My guy used a tool very similar; then he swung this swing arm contraption with 3 large suction cups, adjusted angle and attached the cups to windshield. Had a remote control and he got inside car and tapped windshield with his fist while using the remote and it just popped the windshield out intact. Had a stack of old windshields and mine joined them lol. They recycle them for cash. Perhaps it's the specialized equipment, all this place does is only auto/truck glass


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2018)

If you can drill a hole in the windscreen you can just take it to a windows place to repair.
They drill holes through glass to fix small cracks and chips, and fill it with clear epoxy stuff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Any of you guys have the chat password?



Have you tried PENIS?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2018)

Really people? Isn't this like the second or third time around for poisoned romaine lettuce? NFW I would eat any of it, anywhere, unless I grew it.

*Five dead, nearly 200 sick in E. coli outbreak from lettuce. And investigators are stumped*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/06/02/five-dead-nearly-200-sick-in-e-coli-outbreak-from-lettuce-and-investigators-are-stumped/?utm_term=.fc01fffcfc55&wpisrc=nl_most&wpmm=1


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2018)

Ever buy one of those Ron Popeil come-on's and think "yeah, sure this is going to work". I had a slow running drain in the bathtub and this $3 gizmo worked slicker than anything. Just wish all that hair was still on my head


----------



## 420God (Jun 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Ever buy one of those Ron Popeil come-on's and think "yeah, sure this is going to work". I had a slow running drain in the bathtub and this $3 gizmo worked slicker than anything. Just wish all that hair was still on my head


Wife and daughter both have long hair. Best money I've ever spent.


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Really people? Isn't this like the second or third time around for poisoned romaine lettuce? NFW I would eat any of it, anywhere, unless I grew it.
> 
> *Five dead, nearly 200 sick in E. coli outbreak from lettuce. And investigators are stumped*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/06/02/five-dead-nearly-200-sick-in-e-coli-outbreak-from-lettuce-and-investigators-are-stumped/?utm_term=.fc01fffcfc55&wpisrc=nl_most&wpmm=1


I saw on TV they were saying if you have romaine lettuce in the fridge, to just chuck it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> I saw on TV they were saying if you have romaine lettuce in the fridge, to just chuck it.


at the very least i'd dunk it some bleach water and wash it off.....


----------



## 420God (Jun 4, 2018)

Is it because people have become such clean freaks that so many get sick? I've never had food poisoning and I know I've eaten some bad shit since I can't smell rot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

girls used to make mud pies when we were kids, and we'd "pretend" to eat them. i know i ate enough dirt as a kid to pot a plant up now, and i'm still here....


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)

I've never eaten romaine lettuce unless it was in some salad mix.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2018)

I suspect today's kids aren't even aware (or if so, appalled at) the 5 second rule and it's variants (which required some damned quick mental calculations encompassing the physical states of the object and landing zone)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-second_rule


----------



## 420God (Jun 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I suspect today's kids aren't even aware (or if so, appalled at) the 5 second rule and it's variants (which required some damned quick mental calculations encompassing the physical states of the object and landing zone)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-second_rule


I remember a couple kids in grade school becoming hypocondriacs because they depicted germs as monsters.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Have you tried PENIS?


Not recently.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not recently.


Not that there's anything wrong with that . . .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I suspect today's kids aren't even aware (or if so, appalled at) the 5 second rule and it's variants (which required some damned quick mental calculations encompassing the physical states of the object and landing zone)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-second_rule


Can kids even count to 5 without an electronic device?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Can kids even count to 5 without an electronic device?


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Can kids even count to 5 without an electronic device?


"Schools in the United Kingdom are beginning to remove analog clocks from the classroom — because students are complaining that they can’t read them, reports say"

https://people.com/human-interest/british-schools-analog-clock-kids-cant-read/


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Schools in the United Kingdom are beginning to remove analog clocks from the classroom — because students are complaining that they can’t read them, reports say"
> 
> https://people.com/human-interest/british-schools-analog-clock-kids-cant-read/


When I see a digital display my mind "translates" it to analog. I'll remember a specific time better when I see analog as well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Really people? Isn't this like the second or third time around for poisoned romaine lettuce? NFW I would eat any of it, anywhere, unless I grew it.
> 
> *Five dead, nearly 200 sick in E. coli outbreak from lettuce. And investigators are stumped*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/06/02/five-dead-nearly-200-sick-in-e-coli-outbreak-from-lettuce-and-investigators-are-stumped/?utm_term=.fc01fffcfc55&wpisrc=nl_most&wpmm=1


 
Seems OK to me.

 

I'll report back if I become ill.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4146279
> Seems OK to me.
> 
> View attachment 4146280
> ...


i swear i heard "Jaws" music as i panned down that lettuce......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i swear i heard "Jaws" music as i panned down that lettuce......


I googled "Guy drops dead" for a cool pic to tag in there.

For some reason really dead people showed up in the images - go figure.

NTS - don't do that again.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2018)

Guess who went to trail, watched the video of his "DUI" arrest and was never over the line, so his case got dismissed??? *Two thumbs pointing at meeeeeee!!!!*


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4146279
> Seems OK to me.
> 
> View attachment 4146280
> ...


Still alive? Hope so...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2018)

Romaine Soldier.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2018)

Yep, it looks like he just shat himself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2018)

it's a lot bigger problem than most people think


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2018)

and it's not just dogs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> When I see a digital display my mind "translates" it to analog. I'll remember a specific time better when I see analog as well.


That's why I use these when machining.
They allow my brain to "see" and comprehend dimensional changes much better than digital.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## *** River Rat *** (Jun 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's a lot bigger problem than most people think
> View attachment 4146626 View attachment 4146627 View attachment 4146628 View attachment 4146629 View attachment 4146630 View attachment 4146631 View attachment 4146632 View attachment 4146633 View attachment 4146634 View attachment 4146635



My cat loves dogs that smoke !! Amazing !! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhha !!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> My cat loves dogs that smoke !! Amazing !! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhha !!!
> 
> View attachment 4146822


because they have emphysema and can't chase...him?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2018)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's why I use these when machining.
> They allow my brain to "see" and comprehend dimensional changes much better than digital.
> 
> View attachment 4146654








So young, so soft  @Singlemalt can you explain Vernier scale to our kiddo


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So young, so soft  @Singlemalt can you explain Vernier scale to our kiddo


LOL, he machines, I suspect he knows


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So young, so soft  @Singlemalt can you explain Vernier scale to our kiddo


He does.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So young, so soft  @Singlemalt can you explain Vernier scale to our kiddo





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He does.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Is TNT dead? seems it lately.View attachment 4144801


I sorry Jack I've been working long hours and then I went to visit the grandkids , so I don't have enough spare time. But I promise to keep up as much fuckery as possible. 

On a side note was at the beach the other day when a topless twenty something came running by. Not sure what the deal was but it was cool.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So young, so soft  @Singlemalt can you explain Vernier scale to our kiddo


I used to have my grandfather's verniers, early '40s Brown and Sharpe, in a felt lined wood case and all the original paperwork. He got it as a gift when he graduated college for mechanical engineering. I got it when he passed away. It had a little clip on parabolic flip down magnifying glass that he added sometimes in the 60s that made it SOOO much easier to read. I didn't use it often, even though it still calibrated fine every year. I used to like handing it to whatever new manager I had whenever they wanted to check my work, watch them sweat. Some asshole stole it at the last place I worked. I still have his mid '40s, leather bound machinist handbook and some older Starret mics. The machinist handbook has a bunch of old info that's not in the newer editions, there's even a whole section devoted to rebuilding flathead Ford's.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2018)

*17 Things That Have Disappeared From Playgrounds*
_Find out which playground staples from your childhood are slowly becoming extinct._
_https://blog.cheapism.com/forgotten-playground-equipment/?utm_source=Cheapism.com+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2fc04ef61f-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_DAILY&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c14db36dd0-2fc04ef61f-26125559#image=1_


----------



## 420God (Jun 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> *17 Things That Have Disappeared From Playgrounds*
> _Find out which playground staples from your childhood are slowly becoming extinct._
> _https://blog.cheapism.com/forgotten-playground-equipment/?utm_source=Cheapism.com+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2fc04ef61f-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_DAILY&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c14db36dd0-2fc04ef61f-26125559#image=1_


The playground down the road still has most of those things, my daughter's favorite park. We had a ropes course at our high school but they ripped that out right after I graduated.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2018)

420God said:


> The playground down the road still has most of those things, my daughter's favorite park. We had a ropes course at our high school but they ripped that out right after I graduated.
> View attachment 4147095


I mean, once you got boinked on the head, or bit your tongue or got burned on the hot AF slide, didn't it kinda teach you to watch out for shit? Isn't this their first intro shot at situational awareness?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's why I use these when machining.
> They allow my brain to "see" and comprehend dimensional changes much better than digital.
> 
> View attachment 4146654


Same here with Elec. The speed and the action can tell you the condition of the supporting parts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> *17 Things That Have Disappeared From Playgrounds*
> _Find out which playground staples from your childhood are slowly becoming extinct._
> _https://blog.cheapism.com/forgotten-playground-equipment/?utm_source=Cheapism.com+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2fc04ef61f-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_DAILY&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c14db36dd0-2fc04ef61f-26125559#image=1_


The little town that i lived in in mn had most of that stuff, back in the 70s, we knew it could hurt you back then, if you forgot and got hurt, you got laughed at, and then you remembered for a while.
fucking snowflakes......


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Bent my shift shaft last weekend so I took the day off work to pull the engine out and apart..she's good to go just gotta rebuild the bike around it now


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4147138 Bent my shift shaft last weekend so I took the day off work to pull the engine out and apart..she's good to go just gotta rebuild the bike around it now


You need to be gentler with your shaft!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You need to be gentler with your shaft!


nope...nope...nope....nope.....nope.....nope,......la la lalalalalalaallalall.....and i'm gonna leave it like that....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2018)

ya I am going to go with do not google that shift+shaft+porn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> ya I am going to go with do not google that shift+shaft+porn


That does sound like an extra bad brain worm photo op.

Don't do it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2018)

Fucking Asian Spammers

I've killed over 300 ish spam accounts in the last couple of hours.
Fuckers are relentless.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2018)

its a bot. Put in captcha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> its a bot. Put in captcha


No doubt - but Admin does that shit - I just try to catch the junk that gets through.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't get what they are trying to do - each spammer has multiple socks that must be killed individually and the messages are in Chinese (?) characters (who can read that anyway?), it's really eating into my Tea time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2018)

Was behind this guy this morning, seems we love the same thing..


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Was behind this guy this morning, seems we love the same thing..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147475


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2018)

LoL


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2018)

Saw this dude in WI recently, he was awesome. Great composer, great performer. I bought this JBL sound system for gigging, it also sounds great...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2018)

*Caffeine dosing strategies to optimize alertness during sleep loss*
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/jsr.12711

I saw the headline and thought, yeah, maybe something to it. but before you have your first cuppa, figure this out. lol







_where Z denotes the objective function that we wish to minimize. The optimization variables ti and Di represent the time (in hours after the first wake‐up time in the schedule) and the caffeine amount (in mg) of dose i, respectively, with i = 1, 2, …, n (the number of doses). AUC denotes the area under the PVT mean response time (RT) curve above the baseline, and WP the difference between the peak of the mean RT curve and the baseline. C(ti, Di) denotes the level of caffeine in the blood. The subscripts C and NC denote caffeine and no caffeine, respectively. The last term penalizes the objective function when the maximum value of C(ti, Di) is higher than the maximum caffeine level achieved by a single dose of 400 mg, denoted by Cmax._


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2018)

Bourdain's death took place just days after fashion designer Kate Spade hanged herself in her Manhattan apartment on Tuesday.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ny-news-anthony-bourdain-dies-at-61-story.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 8, 2018)

Anthony Bourdain dead at 61.

The travel host Anthony Bourdain, whose memoir “Kitchen Confidential” about the dark corners of New York’s restaurants started a career in television, died on Friday at 61.

For the past several years, Mr. Bourdain hosted the show “Parts Unknown” on CNN and was working on an episode in Strasbourg, France, when he died, the network said Friday morning. He killed himself in a hotel room, the network said.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/08/business/media/anthony-bourdain-dead.html?smtyp=cur&smid=tw-nytimes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't get what they are trying to do - each spammer has multiple socks that must be killed individually and the messages are in Chinese (?) characters (who can read that anyway?), it's really eating into my Tea time.


it's korean, they don't even make sense if you translate them


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> *Caffeine dosing strategies to optimize alertness during sleep loss*
> https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/jsr.12711
> 
> I saw the headline and thought, yeah, maybe something to it. but before you have your first cuppa, figure this out. lol
> ...



i was gonna try to make up some kind of bullshit explanation that was going to end, "now you've drunk so much coffee, you sit up all night watching cinemax"......but i haven't drunk enough coffee yet


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

I liked Anthony Bourdain, never figured him for a suicide, but then again, i never figured Robin Williams would either.
never understood suicide. not sure if i'm a survivor, or if i'm just afraid of finding myself in hell....


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 8, 2018)

Damn... I loved no reservations... I wonder why he offed him self.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 8, 2018)

P.s. DREGER or regerd don't like my posts fucker...lol..


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't you start THAT shit again.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2018)

Bug shit?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4147825
> 
> Bug shit?


I hate those stinky bastards.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4147825
> 
> Bug shit?


Is that Jesus!!!?? You'll make a million $$ off the internet, much better than a potato chip Jesus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4147825
> 
> Bug shit?


LOL bird shit  go with Malt's gambit, it's genius


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2018)

May I please have your attention for an important PSA.

Nude, horizontal, single cordon espalier,
organic, vertical *bare bulb* gardeing
can be hazardous to you health and should only be attempted by professionals.

Kids should not try this at home without
adult supervision.



I shall endeavur to preserve


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 8, 2018)

Trophy points need to be addressed around here, its been a while since I got some. For example I believe I need a double up trophy for being the first guy to ever get to 4500 posts with over 9000 likes.. What don't believe I'm the first? Prove me wrong! Id also be willing to accept it at 5000 posts but by then it might be a triple up trophy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 8, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> Trophy points need to be addressed around here, its been a while since I got some. For example I believe I need a double up trophy for being the first guy to ever get to 4500 posts with over 9000 likes.. What don't believe I'm the first? Prove me wrong! Id also be willing to accept it at 5000 posts but by then it might be a triple up trophy.


I'm still waiting on my RIU tattoo points. I'd post a pic as proof but it's on my butthole and it's against TOS to post a pic of it.


I'm totally not lying just to have the most points on the forum or anything.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 8, 2018)

Grandpa Longballs


----------



## neosapien (Jun 8, 2018)

I am way more upset about Anthony Bourdain's death than I should be. Felt the same way after MCA's death. #I do not want to live in a world where a beastie boy can die.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 8, 2018)

The cool people like Tony kill themselves while the douchbags run the World. It's fucked up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> May I please have your attention for an important PSA.
> 
> Nude, horizontal, single cordon espalier,
> organic, vertical *bare bulb* gardeing
> ...


where was your adult?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm still waiting on my RIU tattoo points. I'd post a pic as proof but it's on my butthole and it's against TOS to post a pic of it.
> 
> 
> I'm totally not lying just to have the most points on the forum or anything.


put a pair of fake glasses on it and submit the pic as the ugliest dog you know


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm sorry in advance for this. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost.com/2018/05/31/woman-born-without-vagina-gets-one-made-from-tilapia-fish-skin/amp/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2018)

charface said:


> I'm sorry in advance for this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost.com/2018/05/31/woman-born-without-vagina-gets-one-made-from-tilapia-fish-skin/amp/


Fish pussy dude looks like Joe Arpaio...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2018)

charface said:


> I'm sorry in advance for this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost.com/2018/05/31/woman-born-without-vagina-gets-one-made-from-tilapia-fish-skin/amp/


I love this part: "In addition, medical costs and materials are low – a significant benefit in a public health system strapped for cash – with operating times quicker and an abundance of the inexpensive,* mild-tasting tilapia fish readily available from Brazil’s rivers and fish farms*"


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I love this part: "In addition, medical costs and materials are low – a significant benefit in a public health system strapped for cash – with operating times quicker and an abundance of the inexpensive,* mild-tasting tilapia fish readily available from Brazil’s rivers and fish farms*"


Yeah, there is so much about the article I love. 
Like the part where their all like
"We usually just throw the skin away"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2018)

charface said:


> Yeah, there is so much about the article I love.
> Like the part where their all like
> "We usually just throw the skin away"


They'll have to rewrite and update all the old tuna jokes


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> They'll have to rewrite and update all the old tuna jokes


Yep, I don't know where to start. 

Shes probably all spawned out anyway


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2018)

Just dangle a big ol nightcrawler and she's raring to go


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2018)

Save a lot of money for anniversaries; hell with the jewelers go to the bait shop


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Save a lot of money for anniversaries; hell with the jewelers go to the bait shop


She would be great on a fishing trip. 
She could attract the fish, and being from a third world country she most likely has worms. ..

Alright, now I've gone too far. 
Sorry mom


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2018)

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I love this part: "In addition, medical costs and materials are low – a significant benefit in a public health system strapped for cash – with operating times quicker and an abundance of the inexpensive,* mild-tasting tilapia fish readily available from Brazil’s rivers and fish farms*"


Abundance of Piranha too. Wonder how they work on the menu. Have to text daughter she'll know.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Abundance of Piranha too. Wonder how they work on the menu. Have to text daughter she'll know.


I hear they like to order duck


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2018)

Wait for it:


segue to Vagina dentata!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

no....just no...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2018)

I seen too short perform yesterday. Guy pulls up in a party bus 2 hours late with 6 bitches... drunk as fuck, slurring like a muthafucker.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I seen too short perform yesterday. Guy pulls up in a party bus 2 hours late with 6 bitches... drunk as fuck, slurring like a muthafucker.


thats funny lol


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 9, 2018)

WHATS MA FAVORITE WORD?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> WHATS MA FAVORITE WORD?


Dix


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 9, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dix


couldn't resist saying dick couldn't you


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> couldn't resist saying dick couldn't you


And you couldn’t resist taking it... 



Could ya?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 9, 2018)

nope . cant fucking resist the dick. lol.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 9, 2018)

Have you ever double teamed a girl and got off by your weiners touching? I bet you have


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I seen too short perform yesterday. Guy pulls up in a party bus 2 hours late with 6 bitches... drunk as fuck, slurring like a muthafucker.


I seen too short and NWA back in the 80’s.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Have you ever double teamed a girl and got off by your weiners touching? I bet you have


Last time I double teamed a girl, she was in the other room. So we just touched wieners...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2018)

*Belmont Stakes 2018: *​*Justify Wins the Triple Crown​*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

Fucking nearly wet myself laughing at this advertisement.
For those not familiar. It is traditional with many of the local clans that a brides price be paid in cattle or other wealth to the family of the bride.

They really make some cool ads for an insurance co.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 10, 2018)

RIP Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2018)

@Gary Goodson

Looks like there was a mix up and someone else got your custom plates by mistake.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> @Gary Goodson
> 
> Looks like there was a mix up and someone else got your custom plates by mistake.


Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 10, 2018)

Went to St Augustine today and had some bomb ass pizza. Bought 5 slices for the 3 of us, brought 2 home.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2018)

So my family on my dads side all sucks ass. A bunch of bitch ass culeros


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> So my family on my dads side all sucks ass. A bunch of bitch ass culeros


you know em' better than me, i'll take your word for it. i have enough shitty relatives to know it's possible.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2018)

It's a boy!!


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

Daily copy n paste. 

Beware! To touch these wires is instant death. Anyone found doing so will be prosecuted. 
_Sign at Railroad Station_

Cannot be made non-poisonous. 
_Windshield Wash Fluid_

Caution: Do not use this hammer to strike any solid object.
_Hammer_

Caution: Hot beverages are hot! 
_Coffee Cup_

Caution: Never drive with the cover on your windshield
_Automobile Windshield cover:_

Caution: The contents of this bottle should not be fed to fish
_Dog Shampoo_

Choking hazard: This toy is a small ball. 
_Rubber Ball_

Directions: Use like regular soap
_Dial soap_

Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals.
_Swedish chain saw_

Do not dangle the mouse by its cable or throw the mouse at co-workers.
_SGI computer_

Do not drive car or operate machinery.
_Children's cough medicine_

Do not eat toner.
_Laser Printer Cartridge_

Do not eat urinal cakes.
_Rest Stop in Wisconsin_

Do not light the flame near the face.
_Cigarette Lighter_

Do not look into laser with remaining eye. 
_Laser Pointer_

Do not pour liquids into your television set.
_Television Owner’s Manual_

Do not put lit candles on phone.
_Cordless Phone_

Do not recharge, put in backwards, or use. 
_Battery_

Do not turn upside down. (printed on bottom of the box)
_Tesco's Tiramisu dessert_

Do not use for drying pets. 
_Microwave Oven_

Do not use intimately.
_Deodorant_

Do not use orally after using rectally.
_Electronic Thermometer_

Do not use orally. 
_Toilet Bowl Cleaning Brush_

Fits one head.
_Hotel Shower Cap_

For external use only! 
_Curling Iron_

For indoor or outdoor use only.
_Christmas lights_

For lifting purposes only
_Car Jack_

If swallowed or lodged in ear or nose see doctor.
_Ray-O-Vac Renewal AA Batteries_

If you are seated in an exit aisle and are unable to read this, please ask a stewardess to reseat you.
_Cayman Airlines safety booklet_

Instructional video on hooking up your VCR included.
_VCR_

Keep out of children.
_Korean Kitchen Knives_

Not dishwasher safe.
_TV Remote Control_

Not for human consumption.
_Package of Dice_

Not for weight control. 
_Breath Savers_

Not to be used as a personal flotation device.
_6x10 inch inflatable picture frame_

Not to be used as protection from a tornado.
_blanket from Taiwan_

Not to be used for the other use. 
_Japanese food processor_

Open packet and eat contents.
_Pack of Peanuts_

PARENT: Please exercise caution—mask and chest plate are not protective; cape does not enable wearer to fly.
_Bat Man The Animated Series Armor Set_

Peel fruit from cellophane before eating.
_Fruit Roll-ups_

Please store in the cold section of the refrigerator. 
_Grapes_

Product will be hot after heating.
_Marks & Spencer Bread Pudding_

Remember: Objects in mirror are actually behind you.
_Bike Helmet Mirror_

Remove used tampon before inserting a new one.
_Tampax Tampons_

Serving suggestion: Defrost.
_Swann frozen dinners_

Theft of this container is a crime. 
_Milk Crate_

There shall be three (3) access levels with level 4 being the highest level.
_Fire Alarm System_

This camera only works when there is film inside.
_Camera_

This cape does not give the wearer the ability to fly.
_Halloween Superman Costume_

THIS PRODUCT NOT TESTED ON ANIMALS.
_Insect Spray from New Zealand_

Twist top off with hands. Throw top away. Do not put top in mouth. 
_Soft Drink_

Use caution when using near fire, flame, or sparks.
_Fireplace Lighter_

USE EXTREME CAUTION when stretching cord over load. Keep face and other vulnerable body parts away from potential cord rebound path.
_Bungee cord_

USE REPEATEDLY FOR SEVERE DAMAGE.
_Taiwanese shampoo_

Warning - this spray is harmful to bees
_Insect Spray_

Warning! Never iron clothes on the body.
_Rowenta Iron_

Warning: contains nuts
_Sainsbury's Peanuts_

Warning: do not use if you have prostate problems. 
_Midol PMS_

WARNING: Do not use in shower. Never use while sleeping.
_Conair Pro Style 1600 hair dryer_

Warning: Do not use on eyes. 
_Heated Seat Cushion_

Warning: drug may cause sleepiness.
_Sleeping Pill Prescription_

Warning: Flame may cause fire.
_Butane Lighter_

Warning: has been found to cause cancer in laboratory mice. 
_Rat Poison_

Warning: knives are sharp! 
_Sharpening Stone_

Warning: may cause drowsiness.
_Nytol_

Warning: May contain small parts. 
_Frisbee_

WARNING: Not for use as earplugs.
_Silly Putty_

Warning: Pastry Filling May Be Hot When Heated.
_Pop-Tarts_

Warning: Remove child before folding baby stroller.
_Baby Stroller_

Warning: This product can burn eyes
_Curling Iron_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

i've made a hobby of removing all the labels like that, that i can find. if you're stupid enough to try to stop a chainsaw chain with your genitals, you deserve the consequences.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2018)

I tried to stop one with my thigh years ago.

They don't make jeans like they used to apparently.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried one to stop one with my thigh years ago.
> 
> They don't make jeans like they used to apparently.


had a chain break and wrap around my calf (was standing with one leg on a stump so i could get at it better) got an inch wide purple bruise half way around my leg, but good old Dickies work pants stopped it from cutting me.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

Well fair warning, do not sniff my curling iron. 

I didn't realize it was for external use only as some prankster removed the tag. 

Hashtag butthurt


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

I watched my uncle take one to the thigh, my old boss fell out of a tree with his saw and cut his hand really bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4149191
> 
> It's a boy!!


Jesus that is gorgeous! Now update on hypnotoad, please. Have you named him?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Daily copy n paste.
> 
> Beware! To touch these wires is instant death. Anyone found doing so will be prosecuted.
> _Sign at Railroad Station_
> ...


nuts, lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 11, 2018)

Glycerine


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4149260nuts, lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> So my family on my dads side all sucks ass. A bunch of bitch ass culeros


Had to google, culeros.. I have some of those.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


>


needs dramatic music....dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2018)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2018)

I've been awake a couple of hours and I'm still destroyed from the brownie I ate last night. 
Sure slept good...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been awake a couple of hours and I'm still destroyed from the brownie I ate last night.
> Sure slept good...


Pm’ed address


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2018)

Can't believe I've never heard of this discovery before, absolutely breathtaking. I'm definitely going one day, probably once they put in the cable cars. I'm surprised they didn't find any dinosaurs down there...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1768165770149894


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Can't believe I've never heard of this discovery before, absolutely breathtaking. I'm definitely going one day, probably once they put in the cable cars. I'm surprised they didn't find any dinosaurs down there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definite bucket list approval


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Can't believe I've never heard of this discovery before, absolutely breathtaking. I'm definitely going one day, probably once they put in the cable cars. I'm surprised they didn't find any dinosaurs down there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised it was undamaged, the Ho Chi Minh trail runs near it and was constantly bombed by B-52s


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Well fair warning, do not sniff my curling iron.
> 
> I didn't realize it was for external use only as some prankster removed the tag.
> 
> Hashtag butthurt


how are you supposed to curl your nose hairs then?


----------



## gwheels (Jun 11, 2018)

William Shatner from the original star trek started a lingeree line...it failed miserably.

Apparantly women did not want to wear Shatner Panties



Where else can you post that priceless gem


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> William Shatner from the original star trek started a lingeree line...it failed miserably.
> 
> Apparantly women did not want to wear Shatner Panties
> 
> ...


think you lost me at the punch line mate.......


----------



## gwheels (Jun 11, 2018)

So it is shat in her panties underwear


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> So it is shat in her panties underwear


dude just stop......please........i hate to say this but if you look for a job as a comedian...please don't....need to work on those punch lines

it was a worthy effort though


----------



## gwheels (Jun 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> dude just stop......please........i hate to say this but if you look for a job as a comedian...please don't....need to work on those punch lines
> 
> it was a worthy effort though


Not my joke but it is a hair better than the nose hair picture


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Not my joke but it is a hair better than the nose hair picture


ok point taken.....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4149604


Is that a penis or a dick?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Is that a penis or a dick?


That is a more different S...S is for snake


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> That is a more different S...S is for snake


I feel so embarrassed.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 11, 2018)

A rope walks into a bar. The rope had a bad day but there is a sign that says we don't serve ropes here.

He goes to the next bar same thing...this goes on a while.

Finally the rope says what do i have to do to get a beer and wrings out his head. He goes to the bar and asks for a beer.

Aren't you a rope...

No i am a frayed knot.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> A rope walks into a bar. The rope had a bad day but there is a sign that says we sont serve ropea here.
> 
> He goea to tge next bar same thing...tbis goes on a while.
> 
> ...


Do it again without the gibberish.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Do it again without the gibberish.


Phone no glasses.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Phone no glasses.


dickless you say?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 11, 2018)

A while back at the Cincinnati zoo, a young child intentionally fell into the Gorilla Pit. A 17 year old gorilla named Harambe tried to save the child, and they shot him for it. Harambe was pronounced dead at the scene

Dicks Out for Harambe:
The act of pulling your dick out of your pants as a sign of respect for our nigga Harambe.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 11, 2018)

not even close and no cigar  the jokes are too much for you. I know. They are bad dad jokes but some of the best.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> just add a dick the likes will followView attachment 4149648


That's a great rationalization for why it burns when he pees


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> That's a great rationalization for why it burns when he pees


doc @Indagrow is correct


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 11, 2018)

yeah there's candy but it doesn't always taste good


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Not my joke but it is a hair better than the nose hair picture





BudmanTX said:


> ok point taken.....


screw both of yas


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2018)

Plant penis!


----------



## charface (Jun 12, 2018)

Fuck teamwork.


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 12, 2018)

What I want to know is which one of you fuckin guys made the .nobody. account and takes the time when you see something stupid to login into that account and like something just so it says "nobody likes this".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> What I want to know is which one of you fuckin guys made the .nobody. account and takes the time when you see something stupid to login into that account and like something just so it says "nobody likes this".


dunno, wish i'd thought of it, except i probably would have named myself "only an asshole"


----------



## gwheels (Jun 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno, wish i'd thought of it, except i probably would have named myself "only an asshole"


I was thinking the same thing. Not the asshole part but i wish i had of thought of it...


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 12, 2018)

Restroom at my local Goodwill


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Restroom at my local Goodwill
> View attachment 4150028
> View attachment 4150029


 That's nothing a fat piss can't take care of.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2018)

Good luck with that kids...

*53% of Millennials Expect to Become Millionaires One Day, According to a New Study*​
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180611005109/en/Financially-Optimistic-Millennials-Aspire-Millionaires-Retire-Early}


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2018)

charface said:


> Fuck teamwork.
> View attachment 4149921


Ohh man my blueberries are putting off so much fruit , I have probably eat a gallon in the past four days right off the bush.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man my blueberries are putting off so much fruit , I have probably eat a gallon in the past four days right off the bush.


Mine are getting there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Good luck with that kids...
> 
> *53% of Millennials Expect to Become Millionaires One Day, According to a New Study*​
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180611005109/en/Financially-Optimistic-Millennials-Aspire-Millionaires-Retire-Early}


Lol.

If they work till they're 70 and put 15% into a 401K and the economy doesn't crash for 30 consecutive years, they have an outside chance.

So I've been real busy moving shit around and cleaning garage for epoxy stone guys to do the floor, haven't watched the news for a couple days.

Apparently we're now BFF's with North Korea but we're at war with Canada???

Can we still go to Niagra Falls?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> If they work till they're 70 and put 15% into a 401K and the economy doesn't crash for 30 consecutive years, they have an outside chance.
> 
> ...


only the u.s. side, they'll spray you with maple syrup and sic beavers on you if you try to cross the border


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> If they work till they're 70 and put 15% into a 401K and the economy doesn't crash for 30 consecutive years, they have an outside chance.
> 
> ...


We're at war with Canada..?. man I need to stay under my rock...lol..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> We're at war with Canada..?. man I need to stay under my rock...lol..


Yeah, I guess.

Somebody thinks they burned the White House down in 1814. I didn't think Canada was a country till 1867. I remember being at a centennial expo in 1967 and my aunt who lived there thought they were a 100 yrs. old that year.

But what do I know?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I guess.
> 
> Somebody thinks they burned the White House down in 1814. I didn't think Canada was a country till 1867. I remember being at a centennial expo in 1967 and my aunt who lived there thought they were a 100 yrs. old that year.
> 
> But what do I know?


Got it,, back under the rock I go..lol..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> We're at war with Canada..?. man I need to stay under my rock...lol..


Yeah, they've been talking shit for years. We ain't letting that jive slide anymore, luckily they get free heath care, they gon need it...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4150481


He or she's gonna get a raw dog from their boss...lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> He or she's gonna get a raw dog from their boss...lol


Or a pink slit
SH420


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only the u.s. side, they'll spray you with maple syrup and sic beavers on you if you try to cross the border


The anal gland secretions of beaver are used as "natural" raspberry flavor.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2018)

Toad's hanging out under the bug zapper as usual.

But what's going on in the lily patch later?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4150626
> Toad's hanging out under the bug zapper as usual.
> 
> *But what's going on in the lily patch later?*
> ...


Lily's Notell Motel?


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2018)

When a new 'girl' posts on RIU.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boy scout cookie

TOP DEFINITION
boy scout cookie
The bits of poop that come out of a scout when he tries fisting for the first time, usually at a Jamboree.

_Of course I get more action than you guys. I was only like 10 when I got my boy scout cookie._

by RuinousPowersOfChildhood January 02, 2018


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2018)

_"Our findings indicate that there is no association between cannabis use and suicidal behavior in men or women with psychiatric disorders unlike what was reported for the general population"_
_

_


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pennsylvania had some nasty weather, tornados last night. Lots of destruction. 

@tangerinegreen555 you alright brotha? 
Pretty sure that’s your neck of the woods..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> When a new 'girl' posts on RIU.


course things can turn to shit pretty quick too...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The anal gland secretions of beaver are used as "natural" raspberry flavor.


why do you know that?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Pennsylvania had some nasty weather, tornados last night. Lots of destruction.
> 
> @tangerinegreen555 you alright brotha?
> Pretty sure that’s your neck of the woods..


 

I'm in the middle of the clear space and this image is after tornados.

 
The sky sure looked fucked up though, north and south of us got wacked.

I drove through one once, didn't know it was a tornado until I saw trees twisted off. It's not like Oklahoma where you see it coming around here. It just gets dark and sky turns greenish.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

beaver terps


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 14, 2018)

Man I miss this place. I don't even know how to internet anymore, or else I would post 10k gifs and memes. I still miss Pinworm. In Pinworm we trust. And mainliner we hate. Remember when everyone was making tons of sockpuppets and whatnot? That was insanely annoying, and probably destroyed some braincells. Is braincell one word? Oh, and the guy that thought he was Jesus because his initials were GMO, which is OMG backwards. Fucking legendary.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2018)

Check this little girl out, amazing





https://www.rollingstone.com/country/news/americas-got-talent-courtney-hadwins-hard-to-handle-w521479


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Check this little girl out, amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamn! She channeled Joplin, awesome. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Check this little girl out, amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we were watching it and she came on. Wasn’t expecting that. Awesome.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)

Skuxx said:


> Man I miss this place. I don't even know how to internet anymore, or else I would post 10k gifs and memes. I still miss Pinworm. In Pinworm we trust. And mainliner we hate. Remember when everyone was making tons of sockpuppets and whatnot? That was insanely annoying, and probably destroyed some braincells. Is braincell one word? Oh, and the guy that thought he was Jesus because his initials were GMO, which is OMG backwards. Fucking legendary.


I'm pretty sure that nevaeh was in fact jesus christ, his mothers name was Mary for God's sake. @tyler.durden can back me up on this....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm pretty sure that nevaeh was in fact jesus christ, his mothers name was Mary for God's sake. @tyler.durden can back me up on this....



That's not even funny, dude. I_ still _have hate for that guy...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)

LoL


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's not even funny, dude. I_ still _have hate for that guy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150952


Didn't he OD from all those dog meds he snorted?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Didn't he OD from all those dog meds he snorted?


Last I heard he's still watching daytime TV with his mom. Blessing her with his holyness.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Last I heard he's still watching daytime TV with his mom. Blessing her with his holyness.



I'm not sure which scenario is more depressing.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2018)

My favorite John Waters movie, Female Trouble, is getting a Criterion Collection release this month. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Didn't he OD from all those dog meds he snorted?


God, I hope so...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> God, I hope so...


Dude, when you meet god on a weed forum take advantage of that shit. He said he'll get me into heaven no problem, I didn't even have to do much. I'll pray for you, hermano.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you know that?


Random trivia on a radio station the other day, seemed topical.


----------



## charface (Jun 14, 2018)

Ive saved 64hrs by trimming the silence off my podcasts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Random trivia on a radio station the other day, seemed topical.


call them up and ask them why they know that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2018)

charface said:


> Ive saved 64hrs by trimming the silence off my podcasts.


speed them up 100%, and you can not only save another 64 hours, you can get high and giggle at them because they sound like chipmunks


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude, when you meet god on a weed forum take advantage of that shit. He said he'll get me into heaven no problem, I didn't even have to do much. I'll pray for you, hermano.View attachment 4150983


----------



## charface (Jun 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> speed them up 100%, and you can not only save another 64 hours, you can get high and giggle at them because they sound like chipmunks


Lol, I use to listen to eruption on 78.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2018)

Visiting my older daughter and this guy wondered up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Visiting my older daughter and this guy wondered up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151331


 i think he just smelled weed on you and wanted to get high, he already has red eyes


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he just smelled weed on you and wanted to get high, he already has red eyes


Possibly


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2018)

Baked!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Visiting my older daughter and this guy wondered up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151331



Six more weeks of Penis...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Six more weeks of Penis...


Lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Visiting my older daughter and this guy wondered up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151331


You'll need this 







http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/hasenpfeffer-115525


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2018)

Hasenpfeffer used to be a lot more popular, several companies had hasenpfeffer kits, 
        at one point, rabbits had to wear disguises to go outside, here's one pretending to be a member of Devo


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Hasenpfeffer used to be a lot more popular, several companies had hasenpfeffer kits,
> View attachment 4151410 View attachment 4151412 View attachment 4151413 View attachment 4151414 View attachment 4151415 View attachment 4151416 View attachment 4151417 View attachment 4151418 at one point, rabbits had to wear disguises to go outside, here's one pretending to be a member of DevoView attachment 4151420


Whip it, you must whip it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven't had rabbit stew in decades. Funny story, my friend growing up had a sweet Uzi look a like bb gun. It took 2 CO2 cartridges, one for propulsion, one to power the mechanism for burst and full auto... yeah full auto bb gun..and held almost a full pint container of bbs. He used it to hunt rabbit once on auto, put so many bbs in that poor rabbit he ended up shedding the meat to get them all out and still missed a few. I wish I knew what that gun was, I'd like to have one it was fun, just used a ton of CO2.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I haven't had rabbit stew in decades. Funny story, my friend growing up had a sweet Uzi look a like bb gun. It took 2 CO2 cartridges, one for propulsion, one to power the mechanism for burst and full auto... yeah full auto bb gun..and held almost a full pint container of bbs. He used it to hunt rabbit once on auto, put so many bbs in that poor rabbit he ended up shedding the meat to get them all out and still missed a few. I wish I knew what that gun was, I'd like to have one it was fun, just used a ton of CO2.


160 bucks at pyramid air. Might have to get one.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 160 bucks at pyramid air. Might have to get one. View attachment 4151799


Yeah I was looking at some after mentioning it. Airgundepot.com has some cool ones and reasonable prices. I saw a couple full auto or burst fires for around $100. I'd like one, but it'd end up sitting in a box with my other pellet guns after the first couple weeks, so I passed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2018)

*Grandma strangles rabid bobcat with her bare hands*
https://nypost.com/2018/06/16/grandma-strangles-rabid-bobcat-with-her-bare-hands/


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I haven't had rabbit stew in decades. Funny story, my friend growing up had a sweet Uzi look a like bb gun. It took 2 CO2 cartridges, one for propulsion, one to power the mechanism for burst and full auto... yeah full auto bb gun..and held almost a full pint container of bbs. He used it to hunt rabbit once on auto, put so many bbs in that poor rabbit he ended up shedding the meat to get them all out and still missed a few. I wish I knew what that gun was, I'd like to have one it was fun, just used a ton of CO2.


they had ones like that at the carnival, you had to shoot the red star completely out of the target, looked like an uzi, was full auto, but these had hoses hooked to compressors


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

granny was pretty cute, in 1940


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4152433 granny was pretty cute, in 1940





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4152433 granny was pretty cute, in 1940


I bet she was a dirty girl...


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet she was a dirty girl...


she knows how to run a still, and cook a possum, if she was dirty too, thats just a bonus...


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 18, 2018)

Storm on the way. Rain is crazy already. News is calling for tornado. Not something that happens here often. We need the rain though went fishing in the river yesterday and it's the lowest I've seen it in a long time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

batten down the hatches, Crabs


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> batten down the hatches, Crabs


I'm ready


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 18, 2018)

I pulled into a laundromat parking lot to look for directions and every woman I saw walk into this place was smoking hot. I think I'm missing out on opportunities owning my own washer and drier.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2018)

Not real comfortable.

Beats the shit of of shoveling snow though .


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2018)

Just found these, didn’t even know they were missing. Thought I grew them all. won these in a contest here, 2 years ago on Father’s Day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

cool beans, really


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool beans, really


According to the number 2, these must be, Haze auto tao.. I shall grow them..


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I pulled into a laundromat parking lot to look for directions and every woman I saw walk into this place was smoking hot. I think I'm missing out on opportunities owning my own washer and drier.


Be sure to take a 12 pack, blunt and a condom ........ Be prepared is what I always say.


When I was a traveling construction worker , many a hook ups started at the laundry mat........ Yeah I just admitted to that...... I ain't proud of it but it happened.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2018)

Bodybag…. Caustic… the career ender…
He's so fucking entertaining.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I'm ready


i don't know why, but that looks like Craig Ferguson


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 18, 2018)

Ohhh Yaaa let me pee in that butt


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2018)

Holy shit. WTF is going on? Today that silver bar is worth $165.50...


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2018)

Early signs of organic success.
 

A Dogwood sprout. It was about 5" including roots 6 weeks ago.

My flowers are loving the organic lifestyle too.

5 weeks of 315w x 2 and in 7 gal pots of organic soil and they doubled in size.
Switched to flower last week. Nothing but water and all is green and healthy.
Except the one burnt spot. It took me a day or two to get the light spacing corrected.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh, shit! New Nas album out produced by Kanye! Kanye can't rap, but he can sure make some beats. Nas, arguably the greatest poet ever in hip-hop, is in top fucking form. Album is on YT now, but you know it'll be gone soon. Download/enjoy while you can...


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

sorry, hearing vocoders make me lose my shit in a bad way.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 21, 2018)

Summer Solstice Sunrise at Stonehenge Today!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

cool, nice day for it


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

Lol, the aliens missed a potshot with their deathray over there. Would just be one big lycra fireball.


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2018)

Kushash said:


> Summer Solstice Sunrise at Stonehenge Today!
> View attachment 4154081


Looks nice.

I hope all of those people have a good time. Without me.

I have no interest to wade into a crowd like that no matter where or when it is.







Hell I get nervous in a changing room when I look up and see myself in 3 mirrors at the same time.
Usually if there are 4 people in a room I'll start looking for an egress.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

depends on how high i am, and how the sausage ratio is.....


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> I hope all of those people have a good time. Without me.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way, I don't even like to be in traffic all by myself. Hell three somes are a little crowded. ( But I can deal with that )


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2018)

I got a head start this year. I got a summer cold.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2018)

Pabst? they still make that nasty shit? i'm sure it makes a better hat than a beverage.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>


the rock and roll burrito strikes.........not what i was hoping for


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 22, 2018)

Abraham Drinkin'

Yes sir


Tonight though. Gotta get through rest of work day Friday


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>


The primitive baboon from the future..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Pabst? they still make that nasty shit? i'm sure it makes a better hat than a beverage.


Pbr was my grandpas drink, he would use the drawers in the bottom of fridge to store them, when one drawer was empty, time to buy more.. RIP grandpa..


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 22, 2018)

I just had to kick a guy out of the restaurant because he took an upskirt pic up a woman’s skirt. Seriously. Normally I’d laugh about this kind of shit or make a twisted joke but it was super fucked up. Unbelievable. Sick mother fucker. I should have punched him in the face outside but I was too shocked to know what to do.


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just had to kick a guy out of the restaurant because he took an upskirt pic up a woman’s skirt. Seriously. Normally I’d laugh about this kind of shit or make a twisted joke but it was super fucked up. Unbelievable. Sick mother fucker. I should have punched him in the face outside but I was too shocked to know what to do.


His phone/camera would be in pieces for sure, then maybe an ass whooping after he can't call the cops.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 22, 2018)

420God said:


> His phone/camera would be in pieces for sure, then maybe an ass whooping after he can't call the cops.


Yep. He just fucking stood there after another woman saw it go down and called him on it. I kicked him out then he walked slowly back over to her and apologized and asked her if she wanted to talk about it?!? I was like “no, she doesn’t want to talk about it, gtfo”


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep. He just fucking stood there after another woman saw it go down and called him on it. I kicked him out then he walked slowly back over to her and apologized and asked her if she wanted to talk about it?!? I was like “no, she doesn’t want to talk about it, gtfo”


The fucking gall of some people.


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2018)

Would have taken his phone, he can get it from the cops.


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> Would have taken his phone, he can get it from the cops.


Agreed. I always think about what I'd do if it was my wife or daughter. Glad we don't go out much.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> Would have taken his phone, he can get it from the cops.


Yeah, after it all went down for like an hour I was pissed at myself for not doing more. At least calling the cops or asking for his phone or something


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2018)

420God said:


> His phone/camera would be in pieces for sure, then maybe an ass whooping after he can't call the cops.


That's a good plan. 



ANC said:


> Would have taken his phone, he can get it from the cops.


That's a nice one too. Bet the cops would have had a ton of questions

@bu$hleaguer if you know who he is call the cops and tell them. I bet they'd find other stuff on that phone. The asking to talk to the woman is a bad tell. He's dangerous.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's a good plan.
> 
> 
> That's a nice one too. Bet the cops would have had a ton of questions
> ...


A bit surprising neither the victim nor the woman who witnessed it called the police.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> A bit surprising neither the victim nor the woman who witnessed it called the police.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 23, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> A bit surprising neither the victim nor the woman who witnessed it called the police.


The whole thing was really weird. The woman with her kid just sat down and ate lunch afterwards. Her kid was in high school, she was probably like 14 or so. They didn’t seem to even mention it while they were eating, they just talked normally.

The victim sadly wasn’t really that pissed, more incredulous than anything really. Made me feel shitty, like she was used to this kind of behavior from guys or something? She was just picking up food to go so she didn’t stay long.

I apologized to her before she left and she was like “oh it’s fine, it’s not your fault.” But still afterwards I walked outside to try to find the guy if he was in his car or something but couldn’t find him. It wasn’t until after it happened that I was like shit, I should have called the cops or at least asked the victim if she wanted me to.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> The whole thing was really weird. The woman with her kid just sat down and ate lunch afterwards. Her kid was in high school, she was probably like 14 or so. They didn’t seem to even mention it while they were eating, they just talked normally.
> 
> The victim sadly wasn’t really that pissed, more incredulous than anything really. Made me feel shitty, like she was used to this kind of behavior from guys or something? She was just picking up food to go so she didn’t stay long.
> 
> I apologized to her before she left and she was like “oh it’s fine, it’s not your fault.” But still afterwards I walked outside to try to find the guy if he was in his car or something but couldn’t find him. It wasn’t until after it happened that I was like shit, I should have called the cops or at least asked the victim if she wanted me to.


maybe you happened to stumble across a couple roleplaying? maybe this is their foreplay? never know, seems like they didn't get nearly upset enough about it to me...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

Pacific Gas and Electric now reports to the IRS cash payments $1000 and above.

Fucked up shit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Pacific Gas and Electric now reports to the IRS cash payments $1000 and above.
> 
> Fuck me


Pay them $900 then the balance another day.. fuck I couldn’t imagine a $1000 electric bill..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Pay them $900 then the balance another day.. fuck I couldn’t imagine a $1000 electric bill..


I asked the employees at their office just the other day, and they said that wont work? I dunno why.
Money orders, cashiers check, same as cash too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

fuckem, break your house up into apartments, get a second meter, and have two 500 dollar bills a month.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuckem, break your house up into apartments, get a second meter, and have two 500 dollar bills a month.


Our power is so fucking crazy high here, a $1000 power bill aint shit. 
Its fucked up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Our power is so fucking crazy high here, a $1000 power bill aint shit.
> Its fucked up.


Wow! 


Aeroknow said:


> Pacific Gas and Electric now reports to the IRS cash payments $1000 and above.
> 
> Fucked up shit.


Very!
Why is the IRS involved with this?so what is the IRS going to do about it? Maybe they will help with alternate energy and a rebate for solar panel installation?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow!
> 
> Very!
> Why is the IRS involved with this?so what is the IRS going to do about it? Maybe they will help with alternate energy and a rebate for solar panel installation?


I would imagine that if you have cash to pay a power bill, the irs wants to know where you got that cash and if you’re claiming the income? Its bullshit.

The power here is roughly .35 cents/kwh.
The mother fuckers jack us which makes our bills incredibly high, and now are reporting us to irs when we pay that crazy bill. Unbelievable!

Me thinks shitloads of growers are gonna go back to spanking the power. Not me. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck that shit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I would imagine that if you have cash to pay a power bill, the irs wants to know where you got that cash and if you’re claiming the income? Its bullshit.
> 
> The power here is roughly .35 cents/kwh.
> The mother fuckers jack us which makes our bills incredibly high, and now are reporting us to irs when we pay that crazy bill. Unbelievable!
> ...


I went solar recently, paying around 200 for solar and maybe a 100 for gas/electric. If I can come up with 7 referals, I can get a free wall mount battery pack. Run "off grid" almost completely 

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Pacific Gas and Electric now reports to the IRS cash payments $1000 and above.
> 
> Fucked up shit.


What was their reasoning? Anti-money laundering?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I went solar recently, paying around 200 for solar and maybe a 100 for gas/electric. If I can come up with 7 referals, I can get a free wall mount battery pack. Run "off grid" almost completely
> 
> SH420


Hell yeah dude!
My brother works for the biggest solar company up here, i’d get hooked up. Problem is, i have way too many trees. I wouldn’t make much power at this pad


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> What was their reasoning? Anti-money laundering?


I dunno bro, but i would imagine so.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I would imagine that if you have cash to pay a power bill, the irs wants to know where you got that cash and if you’re claiming the income? Its bullshit.
> 
> The power here is roughly .35 cents/kwh.
> The mother fuckers jack us which makes our bills incredibly high, and now are reporting us to irs when we pay that crazy bill. Unbelievable!
> ...


Seriously look into solar, there are a ton of deals: rent, rent to own and outright buy the system. My ex has a big ~4000sf and kinda oddly built house: as you move laterally you go up or down to another level. Bedrooms at bottom to den/rec room at top. It's built on a hill slope so each level has an exit and deck. Anyway, she checked into it, and went from avg $500(close to 1000 during summer) to $135/mo flat year round. Her deal is the solar company gets the excess production. I believe the company is Solar City.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Seriously look into solar, there are a ton of deals: rent, rent to own and outright buy the system. My ex has a big ~4000sf and kinda oddly built house: as you move laterally you go up or down to another level. Bedrooms at bottom to den/rec room at top. It's built on a hill slope so each level has an exit and deck. Anyway, she checked into it, and went from avg $500(close to 1000 during summer) to $135/mo flat year round. Her deal is the solar company gets the excess production. I believe the company is Solar City.


Solar City is who I went with, lease. They are now Tesla
SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> What was their reasoning? Anti-money laundering?


More likely illegal cannabis growing. The electric co in Calif be it PG&E, SoCal Ed, etc has always snitched over high useage for years.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> More likely illegal cannabis growing. The electric co in Calif be it PG&E, SoCal Ed, etc has always snitched over high useage for years.


They used to snitch. That’s why everyone used to spank their power. They haven’t, at least pge, been in the business of ratting you out for quite a while now.

Hell, they dont usually even involve the cops if they bust you stealing. They just want their money.

Dont ask how i know lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Solar City is who I went with, lease. They are now Tesla
> SH420


Yeah, her lease is for 30yrs; actually didn't cost her a dime she made almost $300 on signing and company owns/maintains


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> More likely illegal cannabis growing. The electric co in Calif be it PG&E, SoCal Ed, etc has always snitched over high useage for years.





Aeroknow said:


> They used to snitch. That’s why everyone used to spank their power. They haven’t, at least pge, been in the business of ratting you out for quite a while now.


I thought about the cannabis, but it surprises me that IRS/FinCEN would dick around with $1000 payment reporting.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought about the cannabis, but it surprises me that IRS/FinCEN would dick around with $1000 payment reporting.


I’m really curious if this is a statewide thing. If this is going to be the norm of all the power co’s here now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought about the cannabis, but it surprises me that IRS/FinCEN would dick around with $1000 payment reporting.


Kinda like the bank and the 10K transactions. There is mucho tax money in pot and "industrial" electricity rates, and cash always raises eyebrows; everyone wants their cut. A legal grower pays a ton in tax and don't ever believe that enforcement has ceased, they still search for illegal growers. Most of the local busts don't include Feds, it's all county/city/state


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> They used to snitch. That’s why everyone used to spank their power. They haven’t, at least pge, been in the business of ratting you out for quite a while now.
> 
> Hell, they dont usually even involve the cops if they bust you stealing. They just want their money.
> 
> Dont ask how i know lol


LOL, I remember


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m really curious if this is a statewide thing. If this is going to be the norm of all the power co’s here now.


multi-state too, CO, NV, etc


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

course, maybe it's JUST you, Aero


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> course, maybe it's JUST you, Aero


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> course, maybe it's JUST you, Aero


You have to keep your fridge set at max to get those barely pops up into super cold status. I imagine that's where the high energy bill comes into play.


Pulling super colds all day.


----------



## 420God (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m really curious if this is a statewide thing. If this is going to be the norm of all the power co’s here now.


Does the gas company still take cash? Buy a generator.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Does the gas company still take cash? Buy a generator.


Wouldn’t be practical here. I’d go LP if I did though. That would be slick. A big ass generator and solar panels. Maybe my next house.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just had to kick a guy out of the restaurant because he took an upskirt pic up a woman’s skirt. Seriously. Normally I’d laugh about this kind of shit or make a twisted joke but it was super fucked up. Unbelievable. Sick mother fucker. I should have punched him in the face outside but I was too shocked to know what to do.


Sorry about the asshole.

Nice to see you back though.

#RIUhistorian .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 23, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just had to kick a guy out of the restaurant because he took an upskirt pic up a woman’s skirt. Seriously. Normally I’d laugh about this kind of shit or make a twisted joke but it was super fucked up. Unbelievable. Sick mother fucker. I should have punched him in the face outside but I was too shocked to know what to do.


Do you still keep camera's in the restrooms?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>



The Metaphysical Pilot from Mars. I'd go see that movie...


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2018)

^^^


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

http://www.mweb.co.za/games/view/tabid/4210/Article/32517/Report-Multiple-injured-after-AI-machines-attack-staff-in-Chinese-factory.aspx


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Totally narly story dude. ( Said while playing air guitar.)


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2018)

As I drove to work this morning, while passing the bank I notice the time and temp .....6:13/83°f @ 97% humidity. The heat index will be around 105° @ 2-5:00 and the humidity will say up between 85-90° .

Summer sucks


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

Neaaah, give me the heat rather.... my joints don't like winter


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> As I drove to work this morning, while passing the bank I notice the time and temp .....6:13/83°f @ 97% humidity. The heat index will be around 105° @ 2-5:00 and the humidity will say up between 85-90° .
> 
> Summer sucks


I feel ya bruh, heat index today 115  actual temp bout 98..  summer..























Did I mention I work inside


----------



## 420God (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4155810


Nice.. that’s my kind of temp..

My office, sorry Bareback..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2018)

https://calcoastnews.com/2018/06/slo-county-destroys-2-63-tons-of-marijuana/

*SLO County destroys 2.63 tons of marijuana*
*June 23, 2018 *


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> https://calcoastnews.com/2018/06/slo-county-destroys-2-63-tons-of-marijuana/
> 
> *SLO County destroys 2.63 tons of marijuana*
> *June 23, 2018 *


And I struggle to keep the jars full


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

I would have done it for free for them.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> https://calcoastnews.com/2018/06/slo-county-destroys-2-63-tons-of-marijuana/
> 
> *SLO County destroys 2.63 tons of marijuana*
> *June 23, 2018 *


Hahaha, this is a good article thanks for sharing.

Here's a story from my second ever grow. 
I was very young and it was my brother's garden I was just free labor. We had a cut over with creek near the house. Our first year had probably 50 mid size seedy plants so we had a abundance of seed and we tried to plant ever one of them. So along comes August and they are spotted, the county comes and cuts it all down. They pile it all up in that cut over and pore fuel all over it and pooffff....
No more gaint gardens for us.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, this is a good article thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's a story from my second ever grow.
> I was very young and it was my brother's garden I was just free labor. We had a cut over with creek near the house. Our first year had probably 50 mid size seedy plants so we had a abundance of seed and we tried to plant ever one of them. So along comes August and they are spotted, the county comes and cuts it all down. They pile it all up in that cut over and pore fuel all over it and pooffff....
> No more gaint gardens for us.


This is my county. Read the comments, one ties in somewhat with what Aero was commenting about: There is a growing belief among the "authorities" that indoor is more controllable in terms of "public safety" and many areas are prohibiting outdoor. Indoor is also obviously way more expensive to produce, easier to regulate and keeps the product cost high, perfect for corporations to take over when all the regs are ironed out


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> This is my county. Read the comments, one ties in somewhat with what Aero was commenting about: There is a growing belief among the "authorities" that indoor is more controllable in terms of "public safety" and many areas are prohibiting outdoor. Indoor is also obviously way more expensive to produce, easier to regulate and keeps the product cost high, perfect for corporations to take over when all the regs are ironed out


Outdoor is pretty awesome. 
Free light, no AC, and heavy yields!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Outdoor is pretty awesome.
> Free light, no AC, and heavy yields!


except when it's summer in my area.......105F this last weekend, outdoor garden took a hit....ugh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> except when it's summer in my area.......105F this last weekend, outdoor garden took a hit....ugh


I've got the opposite problem -- rainy and cool. 

Foercast says temps will be in the 60s all week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Outdoor is pretty awesome.
> Free light, no AC, and heavy yields!


Alas, they haven't yet figgered out how to tax the sun . There is a size limit on "hobby" greenhouses; exceed the size and it becomes commercial, hence taxed and subject to county agri regs/inspections, etc.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got the opposite problem -- rainy and cool.
> 
> Foercast says temps will be in the 60s all week.


that right there would be wondeful.....both me and wife would enjoy those temp, especially the wife, this heat as pretty much confined her.....fucking MS


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Alas, they haven't yet figgered out how to tax the sun . There is a size limit on "hobby" greenhouses; exceed the size and it becomes commercial, hence taxed and subject to county agri regs/inspections, etc.


don't give them any idea man.....sheesh....


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> This is my county. Read the comments, one ties in somewhat with what Aero was commenting about: There is a growing belief among the "authorities" that indoor is more controllable in terms of "public safety" and many areas are prohibiting outdoor. Indoor is also obviously way more expensive to produce, easier to regulate and keeps the product cost high, perfect for corporations to take over when all the regs are ironed out


I was reading Aero's post about utility bills and reporting, I don't know enough about your area to suggest a work around . 

Here where I live there's plenty of water, but finding water, sun and privacy in the same place is a nightmare . I've done some creative grows in the past like planting on the side of the interstate in a ditch were the mowers can't go.

We used to be able to do small gorilla grows all over the place, but population growth and the loss of a lot paper co. land has made that damn near impossible.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> except when it's summer in my area.......105F this last weekend, outdoor garden took a hit....ugh


We have similar conditions on this side of the Mississippi River and if it is dry you have to tote or pump water. But we have surveillance planes in the air from Aug-nov and if patch is out in the open it will be spotted. So I used to do single plants speed out over a fence line or clear cut near a creek . And only go check on them 3 or 4 times a year, just hope for the best.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We have similar conditions on this side of the Mississippi River and if it is dry you have to tote or pump water. But we have surveillance planes in the air from Aug-nov and if patch is out in the open it will be spotted. So I used to do single plants speed out over a fence line or clear cut near a creek . And only go check on them 3 or 4 times a year, just hope for the best.


at least you guys get rain, down where i'm at we are in a drought........the last little storm did even drop 1/2 of an inch, everything south and southwest got plenty. It's so hot that the eyes in the sky's don't even come out till dark....it's even to hot for those screw balls....which is funny. Most of my usual spots have dried up....and it sucks.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2018)

Exploratory mine next to a creek. We got a little rain since this pic, but I'm not gonna be able to water for the next couple weeks. Technically I live in a desert.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I would have done it for free for them.


let's go put in a low bid, hell, lets offer them ten bucks to let us dispose of it for them....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We have similar conditions on this side of the Mississippi River and if it is dry you have to tote or pump water. But we have surveillance planes in the air from Aug-nov and if patch is out in the open it will be spotted. So I used to do single plants speed out over a fence line or clear cut near a creek . And only go check on them 3 or 4 times a year, just hope for the best.


when i lived in Mn. i had several farmer friends. they all have wind rows of trees planted. i would take care of their trees, cut out dead stuff, clean up fallen branches, and i got to plant whatever i wanted, as long as you couldn't see it....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Foercast says temps will be in the 60s all week.


Can I come visit till November? I won’t bring any coffee.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

I'd just be throwing down autos if I was doing gorilla grows.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> ya I am going to go with do not google that shift+shaft+porn


Oi, that joke's mine...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Can I come visit till November? I won’t bring any coffee.


Only if you'll trim my outdoor crop in October. 
-- edit -- 
I'm down to about 3 lbs of starbucks coffee...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only if you'll trim my outdoor crop in October.
> -- edit --
> I'm down to about 3 lbs of starbucks coffee...


Deal, see ya soon!! Go ahead and start working on some prerolled..


----------



## Bareback (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey @mr sunshine, I've been listening to a ban called Dirty Rotten Imbesiles ( D.R.I. ) for years, yesterday I found out that they are from San Francisco. So I got to wondering what punk rock is like today, is it still alive or......?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2018)

When the clock was invented, how did they know what time to set it to..


----------



## 420God (Jun 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> When the clock was invented, how did they know what time to set it to..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

they looked at their cell phones.....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 26, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you still keep camera's in the restrooms?


Only in the women’s toilets. Damn things always need to be replaced. All that blood and rhea’s no good for them.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they looked at their cell phones.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Only in the women’s toilets. Damn things always need to be replaced. All that blood and rhea’s no good for them.


Lol how ya been bro? And why no cams at dick level in the menz restroom?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> https://calcoastnews.com/2018/06/slo-county-destroys-2-63-tons-of-marijuana/
> 
> *SLO County destroys 2.63 tons of marijuana*
> *June 23, 2018 *


Wow! Why couldn’t they jus give it away to the homeless people! Why does everything in America’s have to be thrown away?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol how ya been bro? And why no cams at dick level in the menz restroom?


I’m good man, just the usual. Training my asshole and learning to hold my breath longer while my head is submerged in semen.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey @mr sunshine, I've been listening to a ban called Dirty Rotten Imbesiles ( D.R.I. ) for years, yesterday I found out that they are from San Francisco. So I got to wondering what punk rock is like today, is it still alive or......?


Two years ago I went to see Sham 69 had a pitcher of beer with the lead singer. After their set I was bruised from the pit and deaf for three days.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Two years ago I went to see Sham 69 had a pitcher of beer with the lead singer. After their set I was bruised from the pit and deaf for three days.


And there is one more reason to love you..... I bow to my queen.


I recently went to a show in Atlanta and what passes for punk there is really just Indy rock ...sad.
I wanted to see some local talent before they were discovered, I quickly realized no one is looking for these folks lol. 

Have you ever seen L7, Doll Rats, Betty Blowtorch, Genitortures, Bikini Kill.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> And there is one more reason to love you..... I bow to my queen.
> 
> 
> I recently went to a show in Atlanta and what passes for punk there is really just Indy rock ...sad.
> ...


i've seen L7, i've also seen ministry, dead kennedies, dri, circle jerks, primus, and many many others.....those were the good and fun days.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)

WoW can't believe it.....today's my Wedding Annivresary........11yrs together, 9 married now.......

it's a record for me......

surprised she stands my fuckery through all these years...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2018)

More local news:
*Feds arrest SLO cannabis business owner in darknet drug sting*
*June 27, 2018 *

https://calcoastnews.com/2018/06/feds-arrest-slo-cannabis-business-owner-in-darknet-drug-sting/


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> And there is one more reason to love you..... I bow to my queen.
> 
> 
> I recently went to a show in Atlanta and what passes for punk there is really just Indy rock ...sad.
> ...





BudmanTX said:


> i've seen L7, i've also seen ministry, dead kennedies, dri, circle jerks, primus, and many many others.....those were the good and fun days.....


I had to LOL, I didn't recognize any of the names. I have seen the Stones, Doors, Pink Floyd, Led Zep, Cream, CCR, Dead, Black Sabbath, Marley, Beatles, U2, Who, Queen. Way back in the olden days


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> View attachment 4156478


I loved my Nokia 1100 running on the 2G network. It was indestructible. I just gave that up last year as 2G was no more.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I had to LOL, I didn't recognize any of the names. I have seen the Stones, Doors, Pink Floyd, Led Zep, Cream, CCR, Dead, Black Sabbath, Marley, Beatles, U2, Who, Queen. Way back in the olden days


All the bands I listed are female punk rock or S&M rock. I like the classic rock a lot, but I like the punk and heavy metal more. Maybe because we have a few classic rock stations around here but no heavy metal stations. Except for Pandora of course....

I would have loved to see the Doors, Queen, Cream, Black Sabbath w/Ozzie and so many more. I did see Roger Waters , Ozzie, Ted Nugent and Judas Priest . And far to many heavy metal bands to count.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I had to LOL, I didn't recognize any of the names. I have seen the Stones, Doors, Pink Floyd, Led Zep, Cream, CCR, Dead, Black Sabbath, Marley, Beatles, U2, Who, Queen. Way back in the olden days


Pink Floyd (3 times), Quicksilver, Kansas, Allman Bros., Jethro Tull, Santana, Steely Dan, Al Stewart, Lynyrd Skynyrd (plane crash tour), Heart, Clapton, Bob Dylan, Genisis, Dave Mason, Bob Seger, and the Doobie Bros. probably in the same time period .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

See those little sprouts in my pot pots? 
They are baby tomatoes. 
 
I had trouble sprouting tomatoes earlier this spring and lost several trays of seedlings. 
Now I can't keep the little fuckers from growing in all of my pots.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> See those little sprouts in my pot pots?
> They are baby tomatoes.
> View attachment 4156875
> I had trouble sprouting tomatoes earlier this spring and lost several trays of seedlings.
> Now I can't keep the little fuckers from growing in all of my pots.


Had the same problem from a few cherry tomatoes falling last year at my daughter's house. Had to put plastic mulch down to stop them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Alas, they haven't yet figgered out how to tax the sun . There is a size limit on "hobby" greenhouses; exceed the size and it becomes commercial, hence taxed and subject to county agri regs/inspections, etc.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pink Floyd (3 times), Quicksilver, Kansas, Allman Bros., Jethro Tull, Santana, Steely Dan, Al Stewart, Lynyrd Skynyrd (plane crash tour), Heart, Clapton, Bob Dylan, Genisis, Dave Mason, Bob Seger, and the Doobie Bros. probably in the same time period .


We went to most of the World Series of Rock in Cleveland sponsored by Belkin and WMMS radio station. Many name bands.
Course this was in the Qualuude/Seconal/Nembutal era so... "They" said I always had a good time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> We went to most of the World Series of Rock in Cleveland sponsored by Belkin and WMMS radio station. Many name bands.
> Course this was in the Qualuude/Seconal/Nembutal era so... "They" said I always had a good time.


Don't forget the tuinal and placidyl (pickles) .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't forget the tuinal and placidyl (pickles) .


I remember splitting Placidyl's(!). Coin toss and loser would have to lick his half of the 'dill that was dripped out onto a plate. yuk


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

Good morning everyone. So, I work with this guy who has a friend that is moving to Colorado for a job growing. He said the salary is 80k. Does this sound right?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning everyone. So, I work with this guy who has a friend that is moving to Colorado for a job growing. He said the salary is 80k. Does this sound right?


must be getting a job with a big, established grower, as i understand it, a lot of small timers in colorado are still struggling to stay in business


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> must be getting a job with a big, established grower, as i understand it, a lot of small timers in colorado are still struggling to stay in business


That’s kinda what I thought, seems like a “high”salary to me. He told me that his buddy will be working by himself, idk. Said he has accepted job and leaves this weekend.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning everyone. So, I work with this guy who has a friend that is moving to Colorado for a job growing. He said the salary is 80k. Does this sound right?


I have a friend that was working in Denver and he hooked up with a grower. He had to work for free, he got small wet bud as pay . But he made a good contact and now he gets a really good deal on ten pounds delivered.

I know this ain't really an answer to your question, sorry.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

After speaking with my coworker some more, he said his buddy is an, extraction expert. Lol. Lots of those on here. Maybe that’s why the pay is so high? Idk


----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning everyone. So, I work with this guy who has a friend that is moving to Colorado for a job growing. He said the salary is 80k. Does this sound right?


Does he know it's in Rubles?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Does he know it's in Rubles?


I guess he’s bout to find out..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> After speaking with my coworker some more, he said his buddy is an, extraction expert. Lol. Lots of those on here. Maybe that’s why the pay is so high? Idk


So finshaggy did actually start a business


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> After speaking with my coworker some more, he said his buddy is an, extraction expert. Lol. Lots of those on here. Maybe that’s why the pay is so high? Idk


What do you know about this "buddy"? Education, etc. Does he have demonstrable skills; chemistry education and background? 80K is a lot of dinero; my daughter's fiance is a whiz in the lab, works for UC in immunology in a lab that has grants up the ass and he makes 55K. Basically I'm doubtful


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What do you know about this "buddy"? Education, etc. Does he have demonstrable skills; chemistry education and background? 80K is a lot of dinero; my daughter's fiance is a whiz in the lab, works for UC in immunology in a lab that has grants up the ass and he makes 55K. Basically I'm doubtful


Sounds more like a union steelworker, RR worker or coal miner kind of wage.

Dirty filthy cancer causing jobs pay like that. Or an educated job with long tenure.

I know a 3rd yr. chiropractor making around 40k. After 9 yrs. of school and massive student loans. And he doesn't get medical insurance.

The economy looks good on paper, but people aren't making the same living as the '60's and '70's. And there are less good jobs per person available.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2018)

_{{searching for citation for quote}}_:"When it sounds too good to be true..."


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds more like a union steelworker, RR worker or coal miner kind of wage.
> 
> Dirty filthy cancer causing jobs pay like that. Or an educated job with long tenure.
> 
> ...


The RR here has a scam going, two years of RR school and your guaranteed a job. Only to be layed off in about three weeks to make way for the next wave of graduates. Ohh and you have to pay for the school.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What do you know about this "buddy"? Education, etc. Does he have demonstrable skills; chemistry education and background? 80K is a lot of dinero; my daughter's fiance is a whiz in the lab, works for UC in immunology in a lab that has grants up the ass and he makes 55K. Basically I'm doubtful


I know nothing about him, don’t know him at all. I thought that sounded, to good to be true, that’s why I asked here. You guys are my mj experts. Lol. And yeah I’m skeptical.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I know nothing about him, don’t know him at all. I thought that sounded, to good to be true, that’s why I asked here. You guys are my mj experts. Lol. And yeah I’m skeptical.


Betcha it's bait and switch: he'll move to Colo and "well, sumthin came up; we can only pay $20/hr for now"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Betcha it's bait and switch: he'll move to Colo and "well, sumthin came up; we can only pay $20/hr for now"


You are exactly right. 
He needs to get the offer in writing in case they back out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Betcha it's bait and switch: he'll move to Colo and "well, sumthin came up; we can only pay $20/hr for now"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


LOL, so true


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2018)

The unit mentioned in ‘09 in this article is my unit. And it wasn’t the entire division; it was the remnants of a single, undermanned company after they kept blowing us up and following up with small arms fire in many instances before vanishing with most of their dead, like ghosts. Built our COP up from the ground. Had to burn our shit. Didn’t have any real shower for 6 months. Couldn’t get a supply convoy in without at least one well-placed IED. They were mortaring the fucking COP, and a 15 year old kid with a Dragunov kept harassing us for months until we lit up a treeline and performed a BDA. No more than 120 people at any given time in that very long, fairly wide valley.

This isn’t me taking pride in or glorifying any of this; people don’t know a damned thing about this war, and they should. They’ve let it go on for nearly 17 years

————————

https://www.history.com/news/the-costliest-day-in-seal-team-six-history

“The Tangi Valley, located along the border between Afghanistan’s Wardak and Logar provinces some 80 miles southwest of Kabul, is a remote, inaccessible area known for its resistance to foreign invasion. Alexander the Great suffered heavy troop losses there during his campaign in Afghanistan in the fourth century B.C. In the 1980s, mujahideen fighters in Wardak and Logar provinces devastated an entire division of Soviet fighters.

In 2009, U.S. forces from the 10th Mountain Division of the U.S. Army established a base in the Tangi Valley area after it became clear the Taliban had taken advantage of low coalition presence there to establish a stronghold within striking distance of the Afghan capital. As the United States and NATO allies began a drawdown of their troops in the spring of 2011, U.S. forces turned over the Tangi Valley outpost to their Afghan counterparts. They continued to run operations in the area, however, using helicopters and special operations forces to combat groups of insurgents in the region.

Under cover of darkness on the night of August 6, 2011, a special ops team that included a group of U.S. Army Rangers began an assault on a Taliban compound in the village of Jaw-e-Mekh Zareen in the Tangi Valley. The firefight at the house went on for at least two hours, and the ground team called in reinforcements. As the Chinook CH-47 transport helicopter (call sign: Extortion 17) carrying 30 U.S. troops, seven Afghan commandos, an Afghan civilian interpreter and a U.S. military dog approached, the insurgents fired on the helicopter and it crashed to the ground, killing all aboard.”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2018)

When we got flown out on redeployment home, it was in CH-47D Chinook cargo helicopters. I remember looking out the tail, my heart in my throat, thinking “This is where God fucks with our feelings and they put an RPG into one of our rotors.”

2 years later, lo’ and behold, 22 SEALs, 5 Rangers, 9? ANA commandos, a terp, a service dog, and I think a bunch of Nightstalkers died after a Talib put an RPG into their bird, right outside “Jaw-e Mekh Zareen.” We called it the Juy Zarin Bazaar. Around NAI (kNown Area of Interest) 2 & 3.

Operation Red Wings (Lone Survivor) was the worst loss of casualties during the war up until that point. This event surpassed that in loss and severity.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2018)

It started out with us holding Shuras (meetings with the tribal elders) passing out blankets, teddy bears, money, food, medical assistance. We said “We don’t want to disturb your life. We don’t want anyone to get hurt. We are just tasked with securing two roads (MSR Ohio and ASR Georgia.) We are here to protect you from the Taliban.”

“No, no Taliban here.”

“Ok.”

They’d shake our hands, smiling. As soon as you leave the village limits—because they cannot kill you inside their village, it’s against their code of Pashtunwali, and they must offer you asylum in their home—we would get blown the fuck up. Sometimes with a disassembled FM radio we gave some kid, who used it as the trigger switch before blending into the population. We became so embittered, we started walking through their graveyards (because they weren’t going to desecrate the graves of their dead with an explosive) and we were just so full of rage after a time we started kicking down their headstones. Not that any of that was right, either. Hindsight is 20/20.

I never knew hate before the Tangi. It scarred me for life, and I’ll probably spend the rest of my life working through it. Climb to Glory; Conquer Men & Mountains.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2018)

I mean, fuck, the Rangers called for reinforcements. We were alone with our dicks flapping in the wind for half a year. Prior to that, my unit established COPs in Sayed Abad and Jalrez (COPs Conlan, Carwyle/Carwile, and Jalrez)

That will hopefully explain to many of you why I get the way I do sometimes. My adrenals have a hairpin trigger, but I swear it has nothing to do with choice. I’m working on it, though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I mean, fuck, the Rangers called for reinforcements. We were alone with our dicks flapping in the wind for half a year. Prior to that, my unit established COPs in Sayed Abad and Jalrez (COPs Conlan, Carwyle/Carwile, and Jalrez)
> 
> That will hopefully explain to many of you why I get the way I do sometimes. My adrenals have a hairpin trigger, but I swear it has nothing to do with choice. I’m working on it, though.



ummm dude...you ok....just curious...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ummm dude...you ok....just curious...


I’m good. You just see yourself published by the History Channel and Time Magazine, it just makes it a bit more real. I feel it’s going on too close to twenty years now because no one knows what’s going on. I feel like the reason I didn’t learn about Vietnam in Public School was so the US didn’t have to learn from its mistakes. Never learned anything about it until college, despite my grandfather serving three tours as a gunner’s mate with the Brown Water Navy; killed himself in ‘90-91 (I was very young), may God rest his soul. I feel obligated to educate people.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s kinda what I thought, seems like a “high”salary to me. He told me that his buddy will be working by himself, idk. Said he has accepted job and leaves this weekend.


Plug us in bruh I Know how to set timers and shit, probably even convince them that I can double up as security


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

Was a crazy day at work today, first the 80k guy then at the end of the day, one of the doctors was telling us that his son just moved to Maine to, “tend a garden” for $45/hr. Dafuq!! I’m in the wrong business. Weed is not something that many speak of at work, so twice in one day and one by a doctor, crazy. It is funny to listen to some people’s opinions on the subject, many are clueless. I had to kinda slide outa the conversation, I’m a lil passionate about it and it’s hard to listen to the nonsense but I didn’t wanna let on like I knew to much


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2018)

Way too much rain this month here. Set a record. A lot of diseased plants around, blight, rust spots, yellow leaves, etc.

Plants get wet every other day lately.

Rained hard multiple times yesterday and sprinkled almost nonstop today till 2 PM.

But, happiness is right around the bend.

 
Recovery time for plants, no rain for 10 days. Maybe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Way too much rain this month here. Set a record. A lot of diseased plants around, blight, rust spots, yellow leaves, etc.
> 
> Plants get wet every other day lately.
> 
> ...


bout the same as me


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Way too much rain this month here. Set a record. A lot of diseased plants around, blight, rust spots, yellow leaves, etc.
> 
> Plants get wet every other day lately.
> 
> ...


Damn the 90’s. Shit your temp is higher than mine, and we got the rain. I’m not sure if this is our temp or humidity, probably both..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2018)

Damn. Ya'll got some nice cool weather. It's 98 right now and it's 6:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Damn. Ya'll got some nice cool weather. It's 98 right now and it's 6:30 in the afternoon.


Last week that screen was mid to upper 90’s so yeah we are down a little.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Last week that screen was mid to upper 90’s so yeah we are down a little.


Last year, I think I could count on one hand all the days in the 90's.

Now we got 8 or more in a row. Was like that in '16 and weed came out nice. Depends on Oct. rain though, you can be moldy in a hurry.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Last year, I think I could count on one hand all the days in the 90's.
> 
> Now we got 8 or more in a row. Was like that in '16 and weed came out nice. Depends on Oct. rain though, you can be moldy in a hurry.


I think you sent the rain down 95 south.. You gotta catch barrel I can borrow?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2018)

If he can make a video so can I


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Was a crazy day at work today, first the 80k guy then at the end of the day, one of the doctors was telling us that his son just moved to Maine to, “tend a garden” for $45/hr. Dafuq!! I’m in the wrong business. Weed is not something that many speak of at work, so twice in one day and one by a doctor, crazy. It is funny to listen to some people’s opinions on the subject, many are clueless. I had to kinda slide outa the conversation, I’m a lil passionate about it and it’s hard to listen to the nonsense but I didn’t wanna let on like I knew to much


Direct tv tech went into stepkids room and saw a dabber, the conversation got interesting after that.
Tech told me his brother lives a semi retired life selling clones. Says he drives once a week to different dispensaries, sells a couple 100 cuts and calls it a week, a $5k week.
SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Way too much rain this month here. Set a record. A lot of diseased plants around, blight, rust spots, yellow leaves, etc.
> 
> Plants get wet every other day lately.
> 
> ...


I lived in Pittsburgh for 2.5 years . Got my A.S. At CCAC. Lived on the North side.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2018)

My back hurts. Gonna Ice now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I lived in Pittsburgh for 2.5 years . Got my A.S. At CCAC. Lived on the North side.


No shit.

What years were you here? Did you hit the 3 Rivers Arts Festival every June?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My back hurts. Gonna Ice now


Mine too, I tore a muscle or ligament or vertebrae or something, hurts like hell.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No shit.
> 
> What years were you here? Did you hit the 3 Rivers Arts Festival every June?


i was there 2002-2005. Yes I hit all the cool art stuff up. Saw Sonic Youth at the triangle summer concert series, jazz, Andy Warhol’s museum. I loved jogging on the river trail and checking out all the graffiti by the Heinz ketchup factory. Fun times . I had a lot of friends there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Mine too, I tore a muscle or ligament or vertebrae or something, hurts like hell.


i hope u feel better soon! Hopefully it heals quickly.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Damn. Ya'll got some nice cool weather. It's 98 right now and it's 6:30 in the afternoon.


oh man are we doing a weather thing? I fell like Im being phased out of RIU do we stay on topics and not talk about penis anymore in jibbiez jabba thread. No idea what is going on these days. Some guy said 'Oi' to me earlier. So fuckin lost thesed daysz







103°
77°
Fri





101°
72°
Sat





100°
72°
Sun





101°
73°
Mon





98°
72°
Tue





97°
73°
Wed





100°
75°
Thu





101°
74°


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2018)

This is a bad ass thread. You guys are lucky you get to hang out in a thread this cool. Other side of the pillow type shit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> This is a bad ass thread. You guys are lucky you get to hang out in a thread this cool. Other side of the pillow type shit.


 
SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Way too much rain this month here. Set a record. A lot of diseased plants around, blight, rust spots, yellow leaves, etc.
> 
> Plants get wet every other day lately.
> 
> ...


You’re in Pittsburgh? I’m going to have to cross Pennsyltucky again soon!


----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Was a crazy day at work today, first the 80k guy then at the end of the day, one of the doctors was telling us that his son just moved to Maine to, “tend a garden” for $45/hr. Dafuq!! I’m in the wrong business. Weed is not something that many speak of at work, so twice in one day and one by a doctor, crazy. It is funny to listen to some people’s opinions on the subject, many are clueless. I had to kinda slide outa the conversation, I’m a lil passionate about it and it’s hard to listen to the nonsense but I didn’t wanna let on like I knew to much


Sounds like being a gardener is the new plumber.


I say that because it wasn't that long ago when it was reported that "City People" and so forth in the UK and, especially, London were jumping to training as plumbers because of reports in the press that plumbers were earning ridiculous amounts of money.

They soon found out, the hard way, that the numbers earning the big money were at the top of their skillset and experience and were working their guts out, people were soon heading back to their "old" jobs with tails between their legs.

Oh, someone said something about getting everything in writing. That's still realistically worth as much as the paper it's written or printed on, as in not much. I mean, someone has just relocated half way across the country and then finds out that things can sound too good to be true so what's he going to do, where does he go? He's fucked, ain't he, he has a choice of take being shit on or be in deep shit, especially if somewhere to stay is part of the deal. "Trapped" only begins to describe it, so how much is that bit of paper worth, think you'll be able to sue someone?

No, this is a typical side effect of any vacuum created thanks to legalisation, rippers will rip those gullible enough to believe the tales, the stupid who believe what is too good to be true will get shafted, as they would over Nigerian Penis Enhancement Suppositories from Canadian pharmacies, life will go on as normal, and we'll laugh at those who come back with their tails between their legs.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys. No shit, I’m practically Forrest Gump on speed. Except I’m not on speed anymore, this is totally all me.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2018)

So, I hear an arrest warrant for trafficking and death of children has been served of the pope on the 21st, then his security broke him free after he was restrained.
Two of the police officers were assaulted be Vatican security and ended in the hospital. The pope was then speeded away in a car.

Strange how quiet the news has been on this.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, I hear an arrest warrant for trafficking and death of children has been served of the pope on the 21st, then his security broke him free after he was restrained.
> Two of the police officers were assaulted be Vatican security and ended in the hospital. The pope was then speeded away in a car.
> 
> Strange how quiet the news has been on this.


Where’d you hear about that? Curious, not suspicious.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh I'm actually suspicious....But,here is an example...






you can skip until about 5:45


----------



## Fubard (Jun 29, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Where’d you hear about that? Curious, not suspicious.


Not sure if it's fake or not, there is chatter regarding it but not much substance


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Oh I'm actually suspicious....But,here is an example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I have found on that, if you’re curious.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/vatican-diplomat-child-pornography/


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2018)

interesting.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 29, 2018)

OK, I'll put it to rest once and for all.
'
The so-called court involved, the ICLCJ, is the creation of a single Canadian Megaloonspud who has a bit of history as far as loonspuddery is concerned.

Maybe he feels left out because he was so ugly even the most depraved priest wouldn't touch him.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> interesting.


Again, not shitting on you, just giving you a comparison reference to get all sides of whatever is going around the web about it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, I don't have a dog in the hunt either way.... I just found it stranger than the average weirdo shit
Thanks for looking it up.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 29, 2018)

The thing is, it's the sort of thing that could actually have ended up being realistic as more and more shit about the Catholic Church and it's shenanigans in various countries surfaces, the latest one being yet another one in Spain during the times of Franco.

Like with the "charities" and their exploitation of women as whores in disaster areas, there's more to come yet so anything is actually possible.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

Fubard said:


> The thing is, it's the sort of thing that could actually have ended up being realistic as more and more shit about the Catholic Church and it's shenanigans in various countries surfaces, the latest one being yet another one in Spain during the times of Franco.
> 
> Like with the "charities" and their exploitation of women as whores in disaster areas, there's more to come yet so anything is actually possible.


Agreed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Well damn, we was trying to help this guy with his urinalysis and his thread disappeared. He said he passed but idk if that was for the urinalysis or the, how many dix test..hmmm. We may never know..

@Gary Goodson


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Well damn, we was trying to help this guy with his urinalysis and his thread disappeared. He said he passed but idk if that was for the urinalysis or the, how many dix test..hmmm. We may never know..
> 
> @Gary Goodson


He reported his own post & asked that it be deleted - that just kills the whole thread when I have to do that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He reported his own post & asked that it be deleted - that just kills the whole thread when I have to do that.


Reported himself


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Reported himself


Yeah, thread suicide.

He should have called a hotline or reached out for dix. There's always dix to help, always. Never give up the ship!


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, thread suicide.
> 
> He should have called a hotline or reached out for dix. There's always dix to help, always. Never give up the ship!


I should have given him the number, I have it on my phone..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


the guy opening the beer with a golfball.....dude, that had to be take 3339 before they got that recorded....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry guys...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I should have given him the number, I have it on my phone..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered some Penis Envy Uncut spores. So that I can tell people to eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just ordered some Penis Envy Uncut spores. So that I can tell people to eat a bag of dicks.


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just ordered some Penis Envy Uncut spores. So that I can tell people to eat a bag of dicks.


Mmm... I loves me some dicks.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... I loves me some dicks.


I loved Portland. Seattle’s next on my list.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with all the fur on the map?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Reported himself


Fucken rat...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kinda buzzed right now, but that looks like Gumby possessed by the devil, all pissed off at the usa.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)

That's the Scariest Ass Map I've ever seen in my Gawdamn Life.Throw that away. It's of the Devil.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Oh I'm actually suspicious....But,here is an example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does this 3000+ yr Satanic force operate inside walls?


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2018)

we were stuck on the highway during a torando warning last night i legit thought i was going to die. 
scariest moment in my entire life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2018)

i've had one chase me to the overpass and still about flip the car over.
wasn't something i'd like to experience again.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2018)

I drove through 2 tornados and never knew I was in one until later. Never saw the funnel but kept seeing trees freshly twisted off.

Then a trailor park that looked like a bomb hit it. Ugly shit.

The thing I remember most was the sky had a distinct green hue to it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2018)

this was a mild storm in Fargo, i've seen it rip the roof off of a strip of 4 garages at a big apartment complex and spin them across the road. luckily it was into a vacant lot, or would have done a shit load more property damage at least, would definitely have killed anyone it hit.





my dad was an asshole about cleaning out the driveway and the walk, but even he wouldn't have made me go out in that


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)

Climate Change gonna put a smack down?


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)

The Mighty Hand of the Illuminati gonna come smakin' down on Dat Ass.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I drove through 2 tornados and never knew I was in one until later. Never saw the funnel but kept seeing trees freshly twisted off.
> 
> Then a trailor park that looked like a bomb hit it. Ugly shit.
> 
> The thing I remember most was the sky had a distinct green hue to it.


I flew down to Miami a day or two after Andrew hit to help my Folks & Brother whom went through the eye.
I brought my chain saw, 10K in cash & a couple of guns (& needed them all).
This is what I was greeted with.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 30, 2018)

One time lightning hit a tree in my front yard.. I'll see myself out


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> One time lightning hit a tree in my front yard.. I'll see myself out


Did the tree explode?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 30, 2018)

The one and only time my girl takes the work truck and the serpentine belt snaps on her. Poor thing it scared the shit out of her. She was close to home and managed to get it home tho no power steering and the belt beating up the hood.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2018)

Lol, I went to the shops earlier, the car next to me had a tire with nearly no sidewall left.
They must have driven miles with a flat. Parked the car and went to work. Was a shitty old Opel.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did the tree explode?


 Physics Dude?

Faraday's Shopping Cart, qed


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2018)

Trees don't grow, they are just trying to get as far away from Chuck Norris' piss as they can.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did the tree explode?


Yeah, it took out half of the tree, sort of cracked it in half down the middle. It was funny because we used to hang out by that tree all the time..


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah, it took out half of the tree, sort of cracked it in half down the middle. It was funny because we used to hang out by that tree all the time..


Lightning hit my dad's stainless steel flag pole once. Like 50 years ago when you had to take pics with a camera.

That's the garage and house I remodeled 2 yrs. ago. 

 
Place looks a lot different there now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 30, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> we used to hang out by that tree all the time..


uh huh...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 30, 2018)

sunni said:


> we were stuck on the highway during a torando warning last night i legit thought i was going to die.
> scariest moment in my entire life.


Glad you’re not dead. Death sucks. You should stay alive and smoke with us and stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Glad you’re not dead. Death sucks. You should stay alive and smoke with us and stuff.


I have high hopes it only sucks for the living.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have high hopes it only sucks for the living.


Yeah, but it’d be lonely here without you and Sunni.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did the tree explode?


We have a lot of summer time lighting ( heat lightning ), as the thunderstorms roll in. Once back in '94 I was trying to leave a job before the rain set in and the driveway got to muddy, lightning strikes a big pine about 30' away. I was struck by flying bark and was burnt ( like severe sunburn ) on my face and arm. Another time I had left the job and was heading home when lightning struck a popular tree and it exploded like something off a Hollywood movie. We live near tornado ally I've seen so many of those mf's it ain't funny.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We have a lot of summer time lighting ( heat lightning ), as the thunderstorms roll in. Once back in '94 I was trying to leave a job before the rain set in and the driveway got to muddy, lightning strikes a big pine about 30' away. I was struck by flying bark and was burnt ( like severe sunburn ) on my face and arm. Another time I had left the job and was heading home when lightning struck a popular tree and it exploded like something off a Hollywood movie. We live near tornado ally I've seen so many of those mf's it ain't funny.


I was smoking a bowl with a buddy when lightning struck a tree about 20 feet from his truck. 
It was loud and bright as fuck! 

Pretty sure I peed a little...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2018)

i like to catch Lightning Bugs, put them in a big glass jar, take them to my bedroom , turn off the lights and stare at the jar watching them light up until i fall asleep.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2018)

Jees, we had the opposite, rained so hard on the highway I could hardly see 20 yards.
We call lightning bugs, fireflies.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jees, we had the opposite, rained so hard on the highway I could hardly see 20 yards.
> We call lightning bugs, fireflies.


We got a lot of rain a week or so back. Lost my biggest tomato plant because it sat in a puddle for 3 days. Was hoping it would recover but it's not looking good.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I drove through 2 tornados and never knew I was in one until later. Never saw the funnel but kept seeing trees freshly twisted off.
> 
> Then a trailor park that looked like a bomb hit it. Ugly shit.
> 
> The thing I remember most was the sky had a distinct green hue to it.


Yea it was like eerie like this weird gloomy color and everything stopped raining but there was stuff blowing but no wind sound and it was quiet like dead quiet and all the cars were pulled over


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

sunni said:


> Yea it was like eerie like this weird gloomy color and everything stopped raining but there was stuff blowing but no wind sound and it was quiet like dead quiet and all the cars were pulled over


Yeah, I hear ya.

I'm not afraid of many things but I am afraid of storms.

A guy who was in my kindergarden class died on the golf course I was a member of in 1973. Lightning hit 20' away and jumped. He was 19 years old. 

And I probably watched too many storm docs on the Weather Channel.

I guess that's why I have like 10 weather apps on my phone and a radar app on the 1st page.


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2018)

Anybody else's roads buckling because of the heat? We have 4 major highways undriveable right now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody else's roads buckling because of the heat? We have 4 major highways undriveable right now.


Nah, I think our roads are used to it..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

not that hot here, our roads fall apart because 10 million assholes a year come to visit the park


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.stevenspointjournal.com/amp/748344002


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody else's roads buckling because of the heat? We have 4 major highways undriveable right now.


For real man? I didnt even know that was a thing that could happen, course my average summer temp is 105. Only thing ever got closed was the Phoenix airport last year at 121 and that was because the planes tires were melting on the runway. Guess we just live in complete opposite climates, if it sneezes snow or rain freezes the whole state shuts down.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.stevenspointjournal.com/amp/748344002


That's incredible.

Ours are so full of potholes and patches it's hard to notice. I've never heard of heat doing that. Ice and thaw and salt definitely fucks them up in spots. Maybe that makes them vulnerable to heat later?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

they build the roads in section up north, with small gaps between them, to handle the expansion and contraction from the heat and cold, guess this year is just past the tolerance of the road...and it's just gonna get hotter....


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they build the roads in section up north, with small gaps between them, to handle the expansion and contraction from the heat and cold, guess this year is just past the tolerance of the road...and it's just gonna get hotter....


Come to think of it, that's why my old car with 22 yr. old suspension goes bump bump bump bump bump when I'm going 65 heading into the city. 

There's a lot of black top patching going on there.


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2018)

This was a few years ago. Our roads don't like the heat.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody else's roads buckling because of the heat? We have 4 major highways undriveable right now.


My state’s notorious for sinkholes and potholes, heat be damned.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody else's roads buckling because of the heat? We have 4 major highways undriveable right now.


Naah, Belgian roads don't need excessive heat to fall apart, they're pretty much always a wreck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My state’s notorious for sinkholes and potholes, heat be damned.


And it's only going to get hotter and hotter.

That 200ppm of extra co2 now is great for growing though. 

We're going to have to adapt, it's not getting fixed anytime soon.


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My state’s notorious for sinkholes and potholes, heat be damned.


I saw a commercial from Dominos saying they'd fix potholes on your road if you report them. Idk how I feel about corporations fixing our infastructure but it's a nice gesture I guess.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> For real man? I didnt even know that was a thing that could happen, course my average summer temp is 105. Only thing ever got closed was the Phoenix airport last year at 121 and that was because the planes tires were melting on the runway. Guess we just live in complete opposite climates, if it sneezes snow or rain freezes the whole state shuts down.


Had it happen here in Belgium, we had a heatwave and the road expanded more than the expansion joints allowed, one piece buckled up a couple of inches and people suddenly ended up with wrecked wheels and suspension when they hit it at 70mph.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> This was a few years ago. Our roads don't like the heat.


Prolly your melting permafrost


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's incredible.
> 
> Ours are so full of potholes and patches it's hard to notice. I've never heard of heat doing that. Ice and thaw and salt definitely fucks them up in spots. Maybe that makes them vulnerable to heat later?


Of course it does, the patch expands and contracts at different speeds than the road, it doesn't bind properly with the old surface, water gets in behind it, add heating and cooling plus effects from the patch not being bedded in as well as the old road surface leading to more cracks, etc, around the patch so the patch gets looser, wears out faster, needs repatched sooner.

But the biggest difference is how the road is surfaced in the first case, the difference between Belgian roads and Dutch ones, never mind the German ones, being significant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> I saw a commercial from Dominos saying they'd fix potholes on your road if you report them. Idk how I feel about corporations fixing our infastructure but it's a nice gesture I guess.


i was thinking it was "shame" campaign, to make local governments get off their asses so they don't look like cheap lazy fucks....but apparently local governments are ok with being cheap lazy fucks, as long as they get to be cheap, lazy fucks..........


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking it was "shame" campaign, to make local governments get off their asses so they don't look like cheap lazy fucks....but apparently local governments are ok with being cheap lazy fucks, as long as they get to be cheap, lazy fucks..........


The old "we don't get enough money from the county/state/DC to pay our excessive salaries, expense accounts AND fix the roads" excuse?

Same everywhere, big snouts need big troughs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

highway 321 runs through town. for years the city claimed it was a state road, so the state should fix it, the state said at that level it was a county road and the county should fix it, the county said it was in city limits, so the city should fix it....they eventually came to some kind of compromise, with the city and the county paying for the materials and the state supplying the equipment........and it only took 6 years....and now it needs to be done again.....


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2018)

Damn,sirens are going off. I'm under a tornado warning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

be careful, dorothy, and stay away from witches riding bicycles


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

"I can see my house from up here. It's right beside me"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4158596


Yes. I use to feel like that every Day when I lived in Tucson Arizona. Do you live in the desert Or have a history of skin Cancer?


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> highway 321 runs through town. for years the city claimed it was a state road, so the state should fix it, the state said at that level it was a county road and the county should fix it, the county said it was in city limits, so the city should fix it....they eventually came to some kind of compromise, with the city and the county paying for the materials and the state supplying the equipment........and it only took 6 years....and now it needs to be done again.....


Seen similar arguments back in Scotland, county/regional/national "government" all arguing about things in an area whose total population would barely be enough to class as "small city" in your neck of the woods.

Now that's what you call wasting money...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not that hot here, our roads fall apart because 10 million assholes a year come to visit the park


Hey, who you calling an asshole


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2018)

If our roads were actually built to handle the climates and traffic they see, rather than "good enough till the next contract comes up", we wouldn't have these issues. My father worked for the highway dept for close to 40 years, it's not that we don't have the capability, it's that people won't make money off roads that last 25+ years. He always said the biggest thing is water control, especially anywhere the ground freezes. Most of our roads they skimp on the gravel base, so it doesn't drain in the winter, it freezes, buckles the roads and they can go out in the summer to do patches. People bitch about public employees, but since our state has gone to private contractors for all the road work, it costs more and is a lower quality.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 1, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If our roads were actually built to handle the climates and traffic they see, rather than "good enough till the next contract comes up", we wouldn't have these issues. My father worked for the highway dept for close to 40 years, it's not that we don't have the capability, it's that people won't make money off roads that last 25+ years. He always said the biggest thing is water control, especially anywhere the ground freezes. Most of our roads they skimp on the gravel base, so it doesn't drain in the winter, it freezes, buckles the roads and they can go out in the summer to do patches. People bitch about public employees, but since our state has gone to private contractors for all the road work, it costs more and is a lower quality.


There's a caution bump ahead sign on every utility pole. It's insane.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> There's a caution bump ahead sign on every utility pole. It's insane.


People wonder why I like full size cars with an actual frame. It's because they don't get torn apart on the shitty roads. I've had to weld too many unibody cars that had suspension mounts getting torn off because of canyon sized potholes. I've even seen the whole front subframe shift. Worst I've had happen on a full frame is a blown out ball joint, $25 and a couple hours and I'm back on the road. It's no wonder so many people want trucks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2018)

Fubard said:


> The old "we don't get enough money from the county/state/DC to pay our excessive salaries, expense accounts AND fix the roads" excuse?
> 
> Same everywhere, big snouts need big troughs.


That's it exactly. Years ago monies designated to road maintenance were spent on roads, then came the accounting tricks "deferred maintenance" and monies deposited into General Fund then dispersed only they didn't get dispersed. Now the State only maintains state roads and the counties must cover their own. Of course the State now only disperses pennies on the dollar so we have new county sales taxes and a new State wide gas tax


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice out today.

104° 'real feel'

 
Peppers like dry heat, I don't think we have that this week.

Must be too hot for Japanese Beetles today. Only caught 2.
Gotta look at the positives.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

Sugar gloss cherry toms are rockin' in this weather. That plant is caged, tied and staked every which way.

Want one?


Two 7 gal container pots need water every day. Bone dry in a day after watering to a little run off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Damn,sirens are going off. I'm under a tornado warning.


Be sure to duck & cover!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4158717
> Sugar gloss cherry toms are rockin' in this weather. That plant is caged, tied and staked every which way.
> 
> Want one?View attachment 4158724
> ...


Looking good! 
My tomatoes are still pitiful.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4158717
> Sugar gloss cherry toms are rockin' in this weather. That plant is caged, tied and staked every which way.
> 
> Want one?View attachment 4158724
> ...


why are you wearing two different shoes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

Damn it! 
I'm going to have to break out the shop vac if it doesn't stop raining soon... 

Lifting soaked 10 gallon pots is a hernia waiting to happen.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why are you wearing two different shoes?


Well you have the white stars on a blue field on one and the red and white stripes on the other.

Where's your 4th of July spirit?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Damn it!
> I'm going to have to break out the shop vac if it doesn't stop raining soon...
> View attachment 4158759
> Lifting soaked 10 gallon pots is a hernia waiting to happen.


I gave up on saucers for large outdoor pots because of that. I use the heavy duty contractor trash bags now. Just put the pot in it. Pull it up a little if you want to collect runoff or push it all the way down to drain and dry. I've even clipped it up to the pot rim to make a rather large reservoir for extremely hot, dry weather. I've had them last a couple years of they don't get ripped.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I gave up on saucers for large outdoor pots because of that. I use the heavy duty contractor trash bags now. Just put the pot in it. Pull it up a little if you want to collect runoff or push it all the way down to drain and dry. I've even clipped it up to the pot rim to make a rather large reservoir for extremely hot, dry weather. I've had them last a couple years of they don't get ripped.


LOVE IT!!! 
I will definitely give that a try.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well you have the white stars on a blue field on one and the red and white stripes on the other.
> 
> Where's your 4th of July spirit?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2018)

Omfg, LeBron to the lakers... I fucking love that guy.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 2, 2018)

Going nucking futz waiting on plants to ripen up. So close yet so far away...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Omfg, LeBron to the lakers... I fucking love that guy.


Stoned farmer would love to hear you say that.. hope he don’t plan on winning another championship anytime soon..

Lonzo Ball..lmao!!! If that dude was a tenth as good as his dad thinks he is..

Wonder if Lebron knows, Kobe ain’t coming back..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

420God said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.stevenspointjournal.com/amp/748344002


Talk about a small world - I used to be really close to someone whom grew up in Stevens point.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk about a small world - I used to be really close to someone whom grew up in Stevens point.


My ex was born in Steven's Point, moved to Calif when she was 5


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex was born in Steven's Point, moved to Calif when she was 5


I'm afraid to ask her Maiden name - we might be related is some weird Wisconsin way.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm afraid to ask her Maiden name - we might be related is some weird Wisconsin way.


butter brothers? curd cousins? sisters of the Cheddar?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Roger, I believe I see some your better work in this pic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Roger, I believe I see some your better work in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 4159044


not my best effort, but still a nice little shrubbery, looks nice, and not too expensive. they wanted another one, at a slightly higher level, but then they started going on about a herring tree, so i got out of there


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2018)

Attention @Gary Goodson 

My tomato will fuck your tomato right in the pussy.

And there's nothing you can do to stop it.
Period.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2018)

Original Gangsters. It's hard out here on the Street...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2018)

What in the flying fuck happened to my 10 day rain free forecast after setting a record in June?
 

Bye bye friendly sky.
 

Hello more rain we don't need.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What in the flying fuck happened to my 10 day rain free forecast after setting a record in June?
> View attachment 4159243
> 
> Bye bye friendly sky.
> ...


I wish. It’s over 100 degrees here.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Original Gangsters. It's hard out here on the Street...







I just saw a Wu Tang mashup of old 90's cartoons but can't find it now…


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What in the flying fuck happened to my 10 day rain free forecast after setting a record in June?
> View attachment 4159243
> 
> Bye bye friendly sky.
> ...


Got a nice storm around 2 today. The ground was just starting to dry up too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I wish. It’s over 100 degrees here.


I'm getting flooded out right now. We are under a flash flood and thunder storm warning until around 8:00 tonight. 

It's been pouring down for hours, the street was under water last time I checked.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Omfg, LeBron to the lakers... I fucking love that guy.


I don't really know who that is, did he make a bunch of goals or something?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't really know who that is, did he make a bunch of goals or something?


I think he plays sportsball or something.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't really know who that is, did he make a bunch of goals or something?


Made a whole sport baskets


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What in the flying fuck happened to my 10 day rain free forecast after setting a record in June?
> View attachment 4159243
> *
> Bye bye friendly sky.*
> ...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I think he plays sportsball or something.


Probably the kind of sportsball where they kick the sportsball and the other team has to stop it with little nets on the end of sticks. I bet it's pretty tricky doing that kinda shit on ice skates too, I totally get why the get paid like $500 a game and shit. That must require a ton of natural talent endless practice and training.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 2, 2018)

Pretty cool lightning storm over the city the past couple hours…


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2018)

I used to get mine from this same neighborhood. Luckily I don’t anymore..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2018)

I was texting with my girl and I said, haha, autocorrected to hash new meaning to smartphone


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to get mine from this same neighborhood. Luckily I don’t anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party at the deputy's house later, don't tell anybody.

He has cheap weed for sale too.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2018)

So much for drying up.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So much for drying up. View attachment 4159689


The ducks seem to like it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

and he still has the duck pump going....i think at this point you can turn it off safely


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2018)

420God said:


> The ducks seem to like it.


Thunder, lightning and branches flying and they were out there having a blast.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)

Climate change is cool man


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and he still has the duck pump going....i think at this point you can turn it off safely


Gotta keep that filter going or it gets nasty quick.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Probably the kind of sportsball where they kick the sportsball and the other team has to stop it with little nets on the end of sticks. I bet it's pretty tricky doing that kinda shit on ice skates too, I totally get why the get paid like $500 a game and shit. That must require a ton of natural talent endless practice and training.


I just asked mamashark... you're thinking of synchronized swimming 
SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm looking forward to this flick, I really liked Fred. He was like a friendly alien...









Have you ever seen his plea to Congress to fund public television? Truly impressive, this really go to me...


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)

There's fucking Brown Recluse Spiders coming up North for the Summer. What the Fuck is going on? Climate Change, bitches.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So much for drying up. View attachment 4159689


It looks like Skim boarding time for the young-uns.

I remember those days well. : )


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

I was rubbing the head of my dick and smelling it while I was taking a shit reading and posting here......it smelt like a camp fire..... anyone else ever get that?????

I'm sorry excuse me ..... I know I'm out of place. Things like this only a real sicko would share.....never mind me



Carry on


I am craving a smore now though....






K, I'm really done now


































Penis


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It looks like Skim boarding time for the young-uns.
> 
> I remember those days well. : )


Me and my middle brother decided to tow my oldest brother on a knee board behind his 1982 Subaru brat. The three wheelers weren't running so we adapted. He smashed into the side at about 40...... Fucked him up proper. He stuck to his sheets for about a week after that.....lol ...funny now...but thank God he didn't hit his head. That winter we almost killed my middle brother sneaking into dodge ridge. I guess I'm the smart one.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was rubbing the head of my dick and smelling it while I was taking a shit reading and posting here......it smelt like a camp fire..... anyone else ever get that?????
> 
> I'm sorry excuse me ..... I know I'm out of place. Things like this only a real sicko would share.....never mind me
> 
> ...


I've been there. Since we're sharing... After my evening fap in my lazyboy I grabbed a paper towel and cleaned myself off. I was freshly stoned, so I sat here watching various shit on youtube for a while. Some time later, I grabbed my empty dinner plate to bring into the kitchen, and when I got up to bring it to the sink, I discovered that my left foot was stuck fast to my hardwood floor. I mean really stuck, like glued. So much so that it jerked me to a stop, and my silverware fell off my plate onto the floor. I managed to get free, but it was surprising. I had no idea my spunk had that type of powerful adhering quality. I guess I stepped in some jizz and it dried, cementing my foot to the floor. Now I'm slightly worried that something is wrong with me. If I choose to see a doctor about this, what exactly should I tell them???


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy "Sure you made the right move and kicked the Brits out, you ended up with Trump" Day to those of you across the pond, may all your grows be flourishing.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was rubbing the head of my dick and smelling it while I was taking a shit reading and posting here......it smelt like a camp fire..... anyone else ever get that?????
> 
> I'm sorry excuse me ..... I know I'm out of place. Things like this only a real sicko would share.....never mind me
> 
> ...


I smell it too..always smells like her


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been there. Since we're sharing... After my evening fap in my lazyboy I grabbed a paper towel and cleaned myself off. I was freshly stoned, so I sat here watching various shit on youtube for a while. Some time later, I grabbed my empty dinner plate to bring into the kitchen, and when I got up to bring it to the sink, I discovered that my left foot was stuck fast to my hardwood floor. I mean really stuck, like glued. So much so that it jerked me to a stop, and my silverware fell off my plate onto the floor. I managed to get free, but it was surprising. I had no idea my spunk had that type of powerful adhering quality. I guess I stepped in some jizz and it dried, cementing my foot to the floor. Now I'm slightly worried that something is wrong with me. If I choose to see a doctor about this, what exactly should I tell them???


Gorilla jizz.. you might have something there..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was rubbing the head of my dick and smelling it while I was taking a shit reading and posting here......it smelt like a camp fire..... anyone else ever get that?????
> 
> I'm sorry excuse me ..... I know I'm out of place. Things like this only a real sicko would share.....never mind me
> 
> ...


im actually kind of impressed, that takes a lot of manual dexterity


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been there. Since we're sharing... After my evening fap in my lazyboy I grabbed a paper towel and cleaned myself off. I was freshly stoned, so I sat here watching various shit on youtube for a while. Some time later, I grabbed my empty dinner plate to bring into the kitchen, and when I got up to bring it to the sink, I discovered that my left foot was stuck fast to my hardwood floor. I mean really stuck, like glued. So much so that it jerked me to a stop, and my silverware fell off my plate onto the floor. I managed to get free, but it was surprising. I had no idea my spunk had that type of powerful adhering quality. I guess I stepped in some jizz and it dried, cementing my foot to the floor. Now I'm slightly worried that something is wrong with me. If I choose to see a doctor about this, what exactly should I tell them???


I think trying to explain that to the doctor would be awkward and unclassy. Imvho you should just show the doctor. Shoot your load on the floor at the Dr. Office and have him play with it. Way less awkward.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Happy "Sure you made the right move and kicked the Brits out, you ended up with Trump" Day to those of you across the pond, may all your grows be flourishing.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4159911


As if the UK is the only country who has had someone vaguely important who had big ears and a dubious provenance, you guys had Obama. I mean, tie a rope around his waist and you could have used him as a kite, like Britain's own wingnut he never had a bike when he was a kid or he would have taken off like the kid in E.T.

And he also said some bloody stupid things too...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Fubard said:


> As if the UK is the only country who has had someone vaguely important who had big ears and a dubious provenance, you guys had Obama. I mean, tie a rope around his waist and you could have used him as a kite, like Britain's own wingnut he never had a bike when he was a kid or he would have taken off like the kid in E.T.
> 
> And he also said some bloody stupid things too...


you started it....don't make me kick your european ass....again....cause i don't want to have to come save you...again.....


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you started it....don't make me kick your european ass....again....cause i don't want to have to come save you...again.....


You'd only turn up late again.

And you should be more grateful, if it wasn't for us Brits ruling you, you would be talking French, you would have been part of Quebec, and what thanks did we get for saving you from that fate, you ungrateful bastards....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You'd only turn up late again.
> 
> And you should be more grateful, if it wasn't for us Brits ruling you, you would be talking French, you would have been part of Quebec, and what thanks did we get for saving you from that fate, you ungrateful bastards....


i believe we saved your ass from the germans...twice.
not our fault you can't hang on to an established empire
and if we were part of quebec, we could be laughing at trump right now.....and dealing with trudeau.....ok, thanks, happy now?


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe we saved your ass from the germans...twice.
> not our fault you can't hang on to an established empire
> and if we were part of quebec, we could be laughing at trump right now.....and dealing with trudeau.....ok, thanks, happy now?


Err, no you didn't, Adolf did that all on his own. Even if he hadn't declared war on the US his expansion into Russia was the huge mistake that cost everything, and as we saw with the sandy places under Dubya, and with Obama wanting to go into Syria, the lessons of trying to fight on too many fronts at the same time have not been learned.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


>


Dare you to tell her she don't sweat much for a fat bitch


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Dare you to tell her she don't sweat much for a fat bitch


That wasn't nice


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2018)

Kudo's to all the multi-national responders working together in locating and devising escape plan on the young men in Thailand Tham Luang Nang Non cave system

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/thailand-cave-rescue-how-to-get-thai-soccer-team-coach-out-tham-luang-nang-non/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Kudo's to all the multi-national responders working together in locating and devising escape plan on the young men in Thailand Tham Luang Nang Non cave system
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/thailand-cave-rescue-how-to-get-thai-soccer-team-coach-out-tham-luang-nang-non/


does no one watch the movie of the week anymore? don't they know that anytime you take an entire team of any kind anywhere but a sporting event, they'll get lost, and have to eat at least one of themselves


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Kudo's to all the multi-national responders working together in locating and devising escape plan on the young men in Thailand Tham Luang Nang Non cave system
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/thailand-cave-rescue-how-to-get-thai-soccer-team-coach-out-tham-luang-nang-non/


Wouldn't you love to tour that cave though, in dry weather?

I've been through 20 something caverns. Meramec in Missouri was very cool, formally Jesse James hideout still with the James gang artifacts on display.

Penn's cave in Pa. is one you go through in a boat. Kinda short, but the boat ride is so fuckin' cool. And it's always 58° in those caves the year around. Summer cool off.

The cave those boys are stranded in is bigger than any I've ever been in.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> That wasn't nice


I know she wasn't, she were fooking 'orrible


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was rubbing the head of my dick and smelling it while I was taking a shit reading and posting here......it smelt like a camp fire..... anyone else ever get that?????
> 
> I'm sorry excuse me ..... I know I'm out of place. Things like this only a real sicko would share.....never mind me
> 
> ...


Careful if it looks like a stork @srh88 is gunning for it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been there. Since we're sharing... After my evening fap in my lazyboy I grabbed a paper towel and cleaned myself off. I was freshly stoned, so I sat here watching various shit on youtube for a while. Some time later, I grabbed my empty dinner plate to bring into the kitchen, and when I got up to bring it to the sink, I discovered that my left foot was stuck fast to my hardwood floor. I mean really stuck, like glued. So much so that it jerked me to a stop, and my silverware fell off my plate onto the floor. I managed to get free, but it was surprising. I had no idea my spunk had that type of powerful adhering quality. I guess I stepped in some jizz and it dried, cementing my foot to the floor. Now I'm slightly worried that something is wrong with me. If I choose to see a doctor about this, what exactly should I tell them???


Drink more water. Bills in the mail, you're welcome


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wouldn't you love to tour that cave though, in dry weather?
> 
> I've been through 20 something caverns. Meramec in Missouri was very cool, formally Jesse James hideout still with the James gang artifacts on display.
> 
> ...


ever come to gatlinburg for vacation, check out forbidden caverns, about 20 miles away. takes about 45 minutes to walk through, guided tour, lots of cool formations, places where the Cherokees used to winter and moonshiners used to hide.
also pretty close to the Bush bean plant. they have a nice restaurant next door, actually a lot better than you'd think. and they used to have a tour of the plant, was cool to do once


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does no one watch the movie of the week anymore? don't they know that anytime you take an entire team of any kind anywhere but a sporting event, they'll get lost, and have to eat at least one of themselves


I'm trying to watch Black Panther but the acting is hardly compelling so far.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm trying to watch Black Panther but the acting is hardly compelling so far.


I watched part of it. I get the hype of it with everything going on right now.. but it wasn't a good movie IMO.



curious2garden said:


> Careful if it looks like a stork @srh88 is gunning for it


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wouldn't you love to tour that cave though, in dry weather?
> 
> I've been through 20 something caverns. Meramec in Missouri was very cool, formally Jesse James hideout still with the James gang artifacts on display.
> 
> ...


Ever been to Crystal cave? It's beautiful in there


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ever come to gatlinburg for vacation


If you do, Roger will call you an asshole


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> If you do, Roger will call you an asshole


only while you're here


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Ever been to Crystal cave? It's beautiful in there


One of the cooler places for cavern touring is Skyline Drive in Va., Shenandoah National Park. 105 mile stretch with 7 or 8 caverns at the bottom of the mountain you can drive down and tour.

Skyline drive is pretty cool also, but on a hazy day you don't get the max view.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> One of the cooler places for cavern touring is Skyline Drive in Va., Shenandoah National Park. 105 mile stretch with 7 or 8 caverns at the bottom of the mountain you can drive down and tour.
> 
> Skyline drive is pretty cool also, but on a hazy day you don't get the max view.


That sounds really cool. I'll have check it out if I'm ever in VA again


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2018)

Yeah that does sound cool. I will have to check that out as well when I visit my lil sister who lives in VA. 


srh88 said:


> That sounds really cool. I'll have check it out if I'm ever in VA again


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2018)

Well, I guess so. I got 3 ripe ones.

Said 49 days, been 63. I think that meant 49 Cali days.

I have 13 bell pepper plants. One was a Blushing Beauty, supposed to be yellow with red streaks kinda like a Ranier cherry look. So I went to the grow place my cousin owns and showed him a pic. I thought I had a rare pheno to take to the county fair.
  
Nope, a mislabeled Purple Majestic.

I like purple too though. Lol.


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> One of the cooler places for cavern touring is Skyline Drive in Va., Shenandoah National Park. 105 mile stretch with 7 or 8 caverns at the bottom of the mountain you can drive down and tour.
> 
> Skyline drive is pretty cool also, but on a hazy day you don't get the max view.


Skyline, Luray, Dixie and Natural Bridge caverns are each worth the time to tour.

If planed, the caverns in Va could all be visited in a few days as they are only a couple of
hours drive between any of them.

Luray is located on an earthquake fault line and has the worlds largest musical instrument.

The Great Stalgpipes Organ.
Deep in the Luray Caverns of Virginia sits the largest musical instrument in the world.

The Great Stalacpipe Organ appears at first to be a normal organ, but instead of using pipes, the organ is wired to soft rubber mallets poised to gently strike stalactites of varying lengths and thicknesses. When the keyboard is played, the entire subterranean landscape becomes a musical instrument.






Zoos and Caverns are a weakness of mine. I can't pass one without stopping.

Stoned stumbling around in the caverns and watching the
animals mate at the zoos should be considered spectator entertainment sports.
I would participate.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> Skyline, Luray, Dixie and Natural Bridge caverns are each worth the time to tour.
> 
> If planed, the caverns in Va could all be visited in a few days as they are only a couple of
> hours drive between any of them.
> ...


Yeah, been through Luray. I think that's the 1st one you hit heading south. We went through most of them.

I was in Natural Bridge as a kid and they had a near unbelievable car museum there circa 1966. They had a Tucker Torpedo there, one of 48.

Went back with my kids 25 years later and no more car museum. A real bummer.

Natural Bridge is nice though.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 4, 2018)

Speaking of S'mores... I saw an awesome altercation earlier between this 30ish short, thick, Hispanic woman in front of me, who was buying S'mores ingredients, and an older, maybe mid 60s, black woman 2 registers over. Out of nowhere the woman in front of me raises her voice at the older woman and says "Why are you staring at me, we got a problem?" to which, the old woman replies "You're the one with the problem, if you want it." I couldn't help burst out with a laugh. Then they just start arguing, half in Spanish, maybe, half in English. It was wicked entertaining, i was openly chuckling. The younger one leaves, I check out, go to my car and as I'm loading my trunk, I hear someone yell "You think you can just walk out like that?" It's the old woman, making a bee line for the other woman across the parking lot. She jumps in her car and screws and the old woman chucks a tomato, or maybe an apple, at her car. It was too funny. I think the old woman was a little crazy, she saw me laughing next to my car,  and just smiled and laughed , then walked away. Now I want Smores... and a thick Hispanic chick.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Now I want Smores... and a thick Hispanic chick.


Hold the smores, plenty to eat there.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2018)

It’s almost like she’s saying...

“Mom, you know I’m a baby, not an accessory...”



Lol cute af tho


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 4, 2018)

Incoming rant........
Is it just me or is the whole emotional support dog thing a giant crock of shit? Can't even buy bolts at the hardware store without some shit poodle bugging the hell out of me. Seems to me these people are just too weak to leave the house without their little precious. These dogs aren't helping the blind. They aren't detecting seizures. They just annoy other customers. It's bullshit and needs to end. 
Rant over. For now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm trying to watch Black Panther but the acting is hardly compelling so far.


I couldn't get into it either


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Incoming rant........
> Is it just me or is the whole emotional support dog thing a giant crock of shit? Can't even buy bolts at the hardware store without some shit poodle bugging the hell out of me. Seems to me these people are just too weak to leave the house without their little precious. These dogs aren't helping the blind. They aren't detecting seizures. They just annoy other customers. It's bullshit and needs to end.
> Rant over. For now.


Until they have some actual Federal legalization/training/licensing for them, nothing will change. (and it will get worse)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Until they have some actual Federal legalization/training/licensing for them, nothing will change. (and it will get worse)


I'm currently raising emotional support ducks. On my way to Applebees now to test society's tolerance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm currently raising emotional support ducks. On my way to Applebees now to test society's tolerance.View attachment 4160187


sure, bring ducks to a restaurant...they already have plum sauce


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm currently raising emotional support ducks. On my way to Applebees now to test society's tolerance.View attachment 4160187


I used to have about 10 unwanted ducks ( problem ducks ) that was gave to me right after we moved in here thirty years ago. 

Emotional ducks...... high stress ducks were more like it. Ducks with attitude, ducks with issues, ducks with courieousty, mean ducks, or just plain asshole ducks.......free ducks come with baggage.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I used to have about 10 unwanted ducks ( problem ducks ) that was gave to me right after we moved in here thirty years ago.
> 
> Emotional ducks...... high stress ducks were more like it. Ducks with attitude, ducks with issues, ducks with courieousty, mean ducks, or just plain asshole ducks.......free ducks come with baggage.


Did you eat the duck eggs though? I almost like them better then chicken. They just can't keep up with demand like a chicken.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Did you eat the duck eggs though? I almost like them better then chicken. They just can't keep up with demand like a chicken.


Yeah I ate some gave some away, my wife has always been freaked out about wild harvest anything. So I eventually quit hunting because of having to go through crap with her, but now if I cook it she eats or dosen't that's up to her.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I ate some gave some away, my wife has always been freaked out about wild harvest anything. So I eventually quit hunting because of having to go through crap with her, but now if I cook it she eats or dosen't that's up to her.


Ate some venison sausage today from the deer I hit last year it's was delicious.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2018)

SUppose it is better than getting some venison from the sausage you hit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

there's ducks that live in town and visit the motels to get fed.....they try to stop traffic when they can, but i can tell you ducks are at least smart enough to remember what my truck looks like and get the hell out of my way, because they've learned i'm not stopping for them.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wouldn't you love to tour that cave though, in dry weather?
> 
> I've been through 20 something caverns. Meramec in Missouri was very cool, formally Jesse James hideout still with the James gang artifacts on display.
> 
> ...


Cave of the crystal maiden in Belize was cool, fossilized sacrificial remains and other artifacts. If I remember right the crystal maiden was about 1/2 mile in, but the cave continued for quite a bit longer than that.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's ducks that live in town and visit the motels to get fed.....they try to stop traffic when they can, but i can tell you ducks are at least smart enough to remember what my truck looks like and get the hell out of my way, because they've learned i'm not stopping for them.


Best one I saw about things like that were the pigeons which figured out they could use the London metro to get to feeding grounds. 

Every day there were 4 or 6 who would get on the train at one stop and get off two stops further on, making the return journey in the evening.

And the bastards didn't buy a ticket...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hold the smores, plenty to eat there.
> 
> View attachment 4160090


I'd eat that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2018)

Happy 5th!


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

Busy laughing my guts out at SWMBO's Godchild playing with the little R/C helicopter we got him for his birthday. All I can say is that it definitely bounces well because he figured out how to make it move forward but doesn't realise it's best to make it go "up" first...

Definitely money well spent


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's ducks that live in town and visit the motels to get fed.....they try to stop traffic when they can, but i can tell you ducks are at least smart enough to remember what my truck looks like and get the hell out of my way, because they've learned i'm not stopping for them.


most birds are just dumb as fuck. i was driving one day in FL and there was bird just chilling right in the middle of the road hanging out... i figured itd move. nope. that car probably still has feathers under the hood. 
i also been hit by a blue jay. was going down the road in my work truck and then some blue flew right into my mirror. it pretty much exploded.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Until they have some actual Federal legalization/training/licensing for them, nothing will change. (and it will get worse)


I can't like or agree with this. I don't know of a lot of things that Federal intervention that has made better.

I own a service dog for a very rare disability that the feds would probably not recognize. I really don't want service dog prohibition added to cannabis prohibition.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm currently raising emotional support ducks. On my way to Applebees now to test society's tolerance.View attachment 4160187


Sorry you're to late the feds have already ruled it must be a pony or a dog. I had to move to a dog when they took away my service Parrot, rrrrrrrrrrrr me hearties!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2018)

srh88 said:


> most birds are just dumb as fuck. i was driving one day in FL and there was bird just chilling right in the middle of the road hanging out... i figured itd move. nope. that car probably still has feathers under the hood.
> i also been hit by a blue jay. was going down the road in my work truck and then some blue flew right into my mirror. it pretty much exploded.


You're lucky - my brother has harvested two wild turkeys with two different windshields.

You pretty much can't see anything out of them after meeting Tom like that.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're lucky - my brother has harvested two wild turkeys with two different windshields.
> 
> You pretty much can't see anything out of them after meeting Tom like that.


lol did he keep the meat?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I can't like or agree with this. I don't know of a lot of things that Federal intervention that has made better.
> 
> I own a service dog for a very rare disability that the feds would probably not recognize. I really don't want service dog prohibition added to cannabis prohibition.


Gotta draw the line somewhere though.

 

Back to trimming ~Sigh~





Oh wait, that's not me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2018)

srh88 said:


> lol did he keep the meat?


No meat, just mush after 65 MPH.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No meat, just mush after 65 MPH.


never had turkey soup...


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No meat, just mush after 65 MPH.



Instant ground turkey, healthier than beef.

Over here we've got the Pheasants, they just demolish the front end of the car unless you hit them right (ideally the head and neck, takes some deft driving but it can be done)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2018)

Kinda long rant.

No one i know has even a one week reserve of funds for emergencies. My mother's got a pension, social security and works part time. My friends work full time jobs, some have a second part time job, some of them childless couples living together. I've been out of work for 5 years, voluntarily, this autumn, living off savings and investments i had. I've got my bills coveted for the next year and a little cash available. I'm losing money monthly, yet I'm the one they all come to for financial help. My mother had her phone shut off and can't put gas in her car, because her pension check didn't get deposited in time. My friend and her BF knew they were losing their apartment for 3 months(and didn't have to pay rent from what I understand) , they didn't bother trying to save money until 2 weeks before they had to move, guess what, they didnt have enough to cover 1st, last and security anywhere. All these people have weekly income, i don't fucking get it, they find money for alcohol/ drugs/multiple coffees a day/ fast food/ weekend travel/ novelty junk/ etc., but cry poor me when they can't pay bills or something breaks. Fucking people need to figure out WTF priorities are, this banks closed from here on out. I'm so fucking sick of irresponsible people thinking they aren't accountable for their own actions. You knew rent was due! You knew your insurance ended that month! You know you have a loan! You know your cars been dying for a year! You know your pet needed medical care! WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T YOU DO SOMETHING WHEN YOU FUCKING REALIZED THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN!? Great.. My mother's here.. I'm gonna go give her an earful.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gotta draw the line somewhere though.
> 
> View attachment 4160445
> 
> ...


The Feds did it's miniature horses or dogs. I miss my service parrot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I can't like or agree with this. I don't know of a lot of things that Federal intervention that has made better.
> 
> I own a service dog for a very rare disability that the feds would probably not recognize. I really don't want service dog prohibition added to cannabis prohibition.


That's usually a county thing, within the state around here.

Current federal gov't. is just a propaganda machine. Too busy to worry about dogs.

Well, Russian dogs maybe .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Kinda long rant.
> 
> No one i know has even a one week reserve of funds for emergencies. My mother's got a pension, social security and works part time. My friends work full time jobs, some have a second part time job, some of them childless couples living together. I've been out of work for 5 years, voluntarily, this autumn, living off savings and investments i had. I've got my bills coveted for the next year and a little cash available. I'm losing money monthly, yet I'm the one they all come to for financial help. My mother had her phone shut off and can't put gas in her car, because her pension check didn't get deposited in time. My friend and her BF knew they were losing their apartment for 3 months(and didn't have to pay rent from what I understand) , they didn't bother trying to save money until 2 weeks before they had to move, guess what, they didnt have enough to cover 1st, last and security anywhere. All these people have weekly income, i don't fucking get it, they find money for alcohol/ drugs/multiple coffees a day/ fast food/ weekend travel/ novelty junk/ etc., but cry poor me when they can't pay bills or something breaks. Fucking people need to figure out WTF priorities are, this banks closed from here on out. I'm so fucking sick of irresponsible people thinking they aren't accountable for their own actions. You knew rent was due! You knew your insurance ended that month! You know you have a loan! You know your cars been dying for a year! You know your pet needed medical care! WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T YOU DO SOMETHING WHEN YOU FUCKING REALIZED THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN!? Great.. My mother's here.. I'm gonna go give her an earful.


+ Rep.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

if someone has a legitimate need for a service animal, i'm fine with it. i may decide to go to another restaurant to eat, but i'm not going to say shit about it. the people that piss me off are the ones that just luv their wittle dawgie sooo much they just can't leave the little fucking flea bag fart factory at home.....the may have a condition, but it requires a foot up their ass, not a service animal.
they should have to be licensed properly, with a tag, and if they don't have it, they and their dog can move the fuck on


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's usually a county thing, within the state around here.
> 
> Current federal gov't. is just a propaganda machine. Too busy to worry about dogs.
> 
> Well, Russian dogs maybe .


Yup and my service dog is duly licensed as such by the County of Los Angeles


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if someone has a legitimate need for a service animal, i'm fine with it. i may decide to go to another restaurant to eat, but i'm not going to say shit about it. the people that piss me off are the ones that just luv their wittle dawgie sooo much they just can't leave the little fucking flea bag fart factory at home.....the may have a condition, but it requires a foot up their ass, not a service animal.
> they should have to be licensed properly, with a tag, and if they don't have it, they and their dog can move the fuck on


Hear hear, it pisses me off when I see these morons walking around the bloody SUPERMARKET with their little rat dogs in a bloody shoulder bag, or see them pushing the dog around in something akin to a baby buggy.

First, it's a dog. It doesn't matter how small it is, it's a living, breathing, intelligent creature and not a fucking fashion accessory like cheap jewellery.

And if your dog is so fucked it can't walk anywhere, do the decent thing and put the poor bastard out of it's misery.

People with little dogs carrying them when they are on public transport, fine, no problem as most humans don't pay attention to where they are going. The second you put it into some sort of fashionable shoulder bag, however, is the second you deserve to get a slap on the back of the head with a cricket bat (the thwack of willow upon skull is acoustically more satisfying than that from a baseball bat).


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if someone has a legitimate need for a service animal, i'm fine with it. i may decide to go to another restaurant to eat, but i'm not going to say shit about it. the people that piss me off are the ones that just luv their wittle dawgie sooo much they just can't leave the little fucking flea bag fart factory at home.....the may have a condition, but it requires a foot up their ass, not a service animal.
> they should have to be licensed properly, with a tag, and if they don't have it, they and their dog can move the fuck on


I agree with the sentiment, not so much with the regulation. Too many people are emotionally weak. They need to learn to suck it up and deal with life. Not saying there aren't legitimately damaged people that need it, but most don't. 

I really couldn't care less if there's animals in an establishment, but just like kids, keep them quiet and away from me.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ever get a big whiff of smoke in your eye while smoking a joint? Fucking burns..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Hear hear, it pisses me off when I see these morons walking around the bloody SUPERMARKET with their little rat dogs in a bloody shoulder bag, or see them pushing the dog around in something akin to a baby buggy.
> 
> First, it's a dog. It doesn't matter how small it is, it's a living, breathing, intelligent creature and not a fucking fashion accessory like cheap jewellery.
> 
> ...


i don't think it's the difference between willow and ash, i think it's the large flat surface, provides more of a "Crack!", the rounded surface of a bat is more of a thump


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I can't like or agree with this. I don't know of a lot of things that Federal intervention that has made better.
> 
> I own a service dog for a very rare disability that the feds would probably not recognize. I really don't want service dog prohibition added to cannabis prohibition.


I guess what I'm saying who determines the animal is a "certified" service animal? How many weeks/months of training is required? How is the animal tested in various situations (loud noises, busy traffic, other animals, airplanes, trains, buses). Or do you just send in your $150 to XYZ Certification and get your nifty vest and "papers"? I realize there is a need for service animals but if you have them out in the world, there is also a need for some testing standardization that assures they won't panic in certain situations. But then, that makes it a $25K> dog, too.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it's the difference between willow and ash, i think it's the large flat surface, provides more of a "Crack!", the rounded surface of a bat is more of a thump


The willow is a softer wood, more flexible so even if it was baseball bat shaped the sound would be different.

But, as you say, the shape does give a more satisfying sound and you would notice the difference if you made a cricket bat out of ash as a comparison.

Now Ebony, that's a different story, that would be more like the squish of a watermelon being hit.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I guess what I'm saying who determines the animal is a "certified" service animal? How many weeks/months of training is required? How is the animal tested in various situations (loud noises, busy traffic, other animals). Or do you just send in your $150 to XYZ Certification and get your nifty vest and "papers"?


Isn't that quite easy to do as assorted countries already have very clear definitions and "emotional support" isn't one of them.

Blind, deaf, physically/mentally disabled, epilepsy, all recognised as reasons for a recognised "service" animal. "I'm a little snowflake who can't go anywhere without her chihuahua" isn't.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I guess what I'm saying who determines the animal is a "certified" service animal? How many weeks/months of training is required? How is the animal tested in various situations (loud noises, busy traffic, other animals). Or do you just send in your $150 to XYZ Certification and get your nifty vest and "papers"? I realize there is a need for service animals but if you have them out in the world, there is also a need for some testing standardization that assures they won't panic in certain situations. But then, that makes it a $25K> dog, too.


i'm not sure how they're certified now. i'm not sure if they ARE certified now. it certainly seems like there should be some kind of training, they're going to be taking the dog into public, like a seeing eye dog, and they require some pretty intensive training to be able to ignore people and vehicles, and do their jobs. you hardly ever hear of a seeing eye dog biting anyone, and a lot of it is because of that training. if you just let people go to their shrink and get a note, so they can take whatever dog they want with them when they go out, then it devalues a good program that some people actually need.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure how they're certified now. i'm not sure if they ARE certified now. it certainly seems like there should be some kind of training, they're going to be taking the dog into public, like a seeing eye dog, and they require some pretty intensive training to be able to ignore people and vehicles, and do their jobs. you hardly ever hear of a seeing eye dog biting anyone, and a lot of it is because of that training. if you just let people go to their shrink and get a note, so they can take whatever dog they want with them when they go out, then it devalues a good program that some people actually need.


Yes that's what I'm saying. Seeing eye dogs are about $50K


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey honey, you want something small and fuzzy to hold on to? Right here!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 5, 2018)

srh88 said:


> most birds are just dumb as fuck. i was driving one day in FL and there was bird just chilling right in the middle of the road hanging out... i figured itd move. nope. that car probably still has feathers under the hood.
> i also been hit by a blue jay. was going down the road in my work truck and then some blue flew right into my mirror. it pretty much exploded.


I was driving down my buddy’s driveway, long dirt rd, and this big ass owl flew over the car and landed several feet in front of me, right in the middle of the driveway. Looked right at me, kinda sizing me up. Lol. I think he knew I wasn’t gonna run him over..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I was driving down my buddy’s driveway, long dirt rd, and this big ass owl flew over the car and landed several feet in front of me, right in the middle of the driveway. Looked right at me, kinda sizing me up. Lol. I think he knew I wasn’t gonna run him over..


i might have, that owl either has an attitude, or he's stupid, either way you'd be doing the other owls a favor


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I was driving down my buddy’s driveway, long dirt rd, and this big ass owl flew over the car and landed several feet in front of me, right in the middle of the driveway. Looked right at me, kinda sizing me up. Lol. I think he knew I wasn’t gonna run him over..


It's pretty much ok to hit turkeys, chickens, etc. cause their too stupid to get out of the road and when they do run, it's usually right in front of where you just swerved to avoid them. It's also ok to hit crows, ravens, etc. They're fucking smart enough to know to move. If they're stayng in the road when they see a vehicle coming, they're either mentally deficient, really fucking brave, or figured out most people won't hit them and are manipulating humans. No-one wants either of the second 2. If you hit any bird of prey, you're just a dick.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

There was one recently where a woman was not allowed to take her "therapy hamster" or whatever pet rodent she had with her on her flight, something went wrong with the paperwork or something like that, and instead of asking someone who worked at the airport where animal control was the bitch FLUSHED the poor little rodent and then tried to blame the airline and airport for the trauma that caused her.

There would be absolutely no hesitation from me if I was the one pulling the trigger/pushing the button/pulling the handle, vermin such as that female don't count as human in my book.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

what happened to the therapy peacock? i was about to just go all the hell and he disappeared?


----------



## 420God (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what happened to the therapy peacock? i was about to just go all the hell and he disappeared?


Gwn posted it a couple pages back already.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Gwn posted it a couple pages back already.


damn, i was about to rant. if i was on that flight, we would have had roasted peacock for dinner, then we all could have played "smack the idiot" till we landed


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I guess what I'm saying who determines the animal is a "certified" service animal? How many weeks/months of training is required? How is the animal tested in various situations (loud noises, busy traffic, other animals, airplanes, trains, buses). Or do you just send in your $150 to XYZ Certification and get your nifty vest and "papers"? I realize there is a need for service animals but if you have them out in the world, there is also a need for some testing standardization that assures they won't panic in certain situations. But then, that makes it a $25K> dog, too.


I got quotes on 'purchasing' a service dog for my disability. They ran between $68,750 and $83,700 with no guarantee the dog trained would ever alert on my specific issue.

Why does it matter if a diabetic alert dog panics about fireworks or dislikes people as long as they don't bite them. Service dogs fit a wide spectrum of disorders. That is why Federal legislation could be an issue, just like it is for cannabis. As for people bending the rules when has Federal intervention ever worked for that?

One question that can be asked of a person with a service animal is what service does your service animal perform. If their answer leads the person to believe this is not a service animal a call to animal control can clear things up efficiently and quickly. Most disabled people will happily tell you how their service animal has changed their lives. For example mine enabled me to leave the house without another adult for the first time in 22 years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

that's the thing, you can't ask them anything, it's a form of discrimination, apparently. the local grocery store told their workers any kind of "service animal" is ok, don't say anything to them, just ignore it and clean up after it if it shits in the store.....the front end manager was giving an employ shit about it one day while i was checking out.
i've thought about stealing one of the llamas from the local animal park....."this is louie, my service llama, where are the cookies? and oh yeah, Louie just shit all over the dairy aisle."
to me, it's just another sign that this society is crumbling, held together by technology so fragile, a magnet could wipe it all out


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2018)

Lamas shit like sheep... little round drops...


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's the thing, you can't ask them anything, it's a form of discrimination, apparently. the local grocery store told their workers any kind of "service animal" is ok, don't say anything to them, just ignore it and clean up after it if it shits in the store.....the front end manager was giving an employ shit about it one day while i was checking out.
> i've thought about stealing one of the llamas from the local animal park....."this is louie, my service llama, where are the cookies? and oh yeah, Louie just shit all over the dairy aisle."
> to me, it's just another sign that this society is crumbling, held together by technology so fragile, a magnet could wipe it all out


This is where it then falls to the individual business owner and since there are do few of that compared to the corporate chain and franchise ownerships, the blame and responsibility will always be pushed to someone else or some other government entity.

IMO all service dogs should be badged/Identified so I am not tempted to pet them. An embroidered leash or collar is all that is required. That is the distinction of a service dog.


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ever get a big whiff of smoke in your eye while smoking a joint? Fucking burns..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2018)

Stare at this for 10+ seconds, then look around the room. Not responsible for seizures.





Cool, right?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's pretty much ok to hit turkeys, chickens, etc. cause their too stupid to get out of the road and when they do run, it's usually right in front of where you just swerved to avoid them. It's also ok to hit crows, ravens, etc. They're fucking smart enough to know to move. If they're stayng in the road when they see a vehicle coming, they're either mentally deficient, really fucking brave, or figured out most people won't hit them and are manipulating humans. No-one wants either of the second 2. If you hit any bird of prey, you're just a dick.


When I was a kid, a small kid a man pulls up to the house in a 61' Ford pu , radiator steaming, windshield busted, a turkey........
turkey buzzard that is with it's head through the windshield , the dude was covered in buzzard puke ...... f'ing nasty. This birds wingspan was way bigger than the width of the truck.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Stare at this for 10+ seconds, then look around the room. Not responsible for seizures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep waiting for Rod Serling to appear.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2018)

srh88 said:


>


Because stacking cinder blocks on glass pipes on a glass cabinet is perfectly normal behavior


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)

So, this OG has 24 wives and 149 children.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 6, 2018)

Something for you all to remember.

A typical speed camera can contain up to 2kg of copper, amongst other metals, so do your bit for the planet and make sure they get recycled into something useful as soon as you can.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, this OG has 24 wives and 149 children.


I wonder if he knows all his kids names.. hell I would have a hard time remembering the 24 wives..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2018)

They got a new bass and some new tunes. They really are the greatest a cappella group, who needs instruments? Plus, that chick is so hot...


----------



## Fubard (Jul 6, 2018)

Got too impatient, nipped off a little test bud and gave it a quick and nasty dry in the G-Pen. There is a technique to this, only takes a few minutes, but isn't the best way to do things as we all know. Better than using a bleeding microwave though.

Rolled it up with a little tobacco into a splifferette and, well, that ain't opiate painkillers I'm feeling.

As long as I don't kill her in the next week or three, my guess is 1-3 weeks to go as you can see in the pic, and that's not one of the biggest heads you see in the pic, got around a dozen heads on her and I would say that one's close to the "average" size, then this White Haze may well knock me into the middle of next week.

I am so fucking happy with this one, might FINALLY get a successful grow with a yield I class as "sufficient" given my experience level.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I wonder if he knows all his kids names.. hell I would have a hard time remembering the 24 wives..


If I had that much sex I wouldn't remember my own name.,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

you live with 24 women, you never get a nights rest, at least one of them is going to want it every night....that guy should have dark circles under his eyes....then to have to support 150 people? wtf? suppertime must be like lunch at a big school.....how do you avoid dating your own sister when you can't remember if she is or not......or does it matter at that point?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's the thing, you can't ask them anything, it's a form of discrimination, apparently. the local grocery store told their workers any kind of "service animal" is ok, don't say anything to them, just ignore it and clean up after it if it shits in the store.....the front end manager was giving an employ shit about it one day while i was checking out.
> i've thought about stealing one of the llamas from the local animal park....."this is louie, my service llama, where are the cookies? and oh yeah, Louie just shit all over the dairy aisle."
> to me, it's just another sign that this society is crumbling, held together by technology so fragile, a magnet could wipe it all out


The ADA states otherwise: https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

You can ask what service the dog performs. Also the ADA limits service animals to miniature horses and dogs. In the US there are no service llamas or parrots etc...

I can't answer for why your local shop keeper(s), ignore the law but you may wish to ask them directly and bring a copy of the ADA.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

i'd guess because they're afraid of two things, bad word of mouth, and a law suit for discrimination.....
in the age of the internet, people can trash a place online, and it takes 10 good statements to undo the damage done by one negative statement


----------



## Fubard (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you live with 24 women, you never get a nights rest, at least one of them is going to want it every night....that guy should have dark circles under his eyes....then to have to support 150 people? wtf? suppertime must be like lunch at a big school.....how do you avoid dating your own sister when you can't remember if she is or not......or does it matter at that point?


Never mind that, what sort of lunatic wants 24 Mothers-in-law?


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You can ask what service the dog performs.


It carries my guns


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> It carries my guns


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


It's Wiley Dachshund.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Jul 6, 2018)

Please be aware that tomorrow Belgium is closed due to a National hangover. We are sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

Something about beating Brazil 2-1in the world cup quarter finals...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

Just a heads up.
It seems that suddenly this year our sports networks in the USA have decided to broadcast more Soccer (Football).

I like it myself, very exciting game at times (except for some of the acting of course).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2018)

It’s so hot here today but even at 117 degrees my plants look healthy out on the patio . I was so relieved today looking at my plants on the patio. I think they look good . No signs of stress and I did not even have to water them  have a beautiful weekend jibber jabbererrs.
 
Stay cool.


----------



## Karah (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4161269


What'd that pizza ever do to you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just a heads up.
> It seems that suddenly this year our sports networks in the USA have decided to broadcast more Soccer (Football).
> 
> I like it myself, very exciting game at times (except for some of the acting of course).


So 7/2 my son was in downtown LA at a bar with his wife watching mexico play brazil (soccer). They were rooting for brazil. I still don't know how they made it out alive.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4161269


Ouch, I hear Domino's offers pizza insurance


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4161269


was it that terrible?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> most birds are just dumb as fuck. i was driving one day in FL and there was bird just chilling right in the middle of the road hanging out... i figured itd move. nope. that car probably still has feathers under the hood.
> i also been hit by a blue jay. was going down the road in my work truck and then some blue flew right into my mirror. it pretty much exploded.


My favorite is the rabbit in the middle of the road that would have lived if it had just stayed still. 
Nope, the little fucker jumped into my grill. 
It wasn't as messy as I thought it would be, but I was only going about 40 mph...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4161269


I'd eat that.

But of course I'm starving atm.

I know how to fix that though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My favorite is the rabbit in the middle of the road that would have lived if it had just stayed still.
> Nope, the little fucker jumped into my grill.
> It wasn't as messy as I thought it would be, but I was only going about 40 mph...


it doesn't count if they commit suicide. i've never gone out of my way to hit an animal, but i've also never wrecked a vehicle to avoid one, except for when that rhino kept following us, after we ate all those mushrooms.


----------



## Karah (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> was it that terrible?


I fucked up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it doesn't count if they commit suicide. i've never gone out of my way to hit an animal, but i've also never wrecked a vehicle to avoid one, except for when that rhino kept following us, after we ate all those mushrooms.


I was hunting shrooms in central Fla in the late 70's, guy I was with was counting out loud - he tapered off in the high 20's or 30's. When I finally find him he's passed the fk out with nothing in his bag.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4161269


Fuck! How hot is it there if it's melting the cheese off your pizza after it comes out of the oven?


----------



## Karah (Jul 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> Fuck! How hot is it there if it's melting the cheese off your pizza after it comes out of the oven?


I dropped it lol. I can’t be the best all the time


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> I dropped it lol. I can’t be the best all the time


At least it was not a bong.

A pizza can be fixed.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)

It was nature's way of telling you not to put broccoli on pizza.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was hunting shrooms in central Fla in the late 70's, guy I was with was counting out loud - he tapered off in the high 20's or 30's. When I finally find him he's passed the fk out with nothing in his bag.


I remember, many moons ago, at college doing my electrician training, it was the middle of a serious theory class and suddenly one guy burst into hysterics and pointed out the window. You see, the class looked over a park and here was this Punk out looking for mushies, and thanks to the multicoloured pointy Mohawk hair job it was like watching some weird crossbreed of a baboon and a chicken pecking for food.

We just gave up on that class that day


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2018)

My wife has gone on a weekend camping 50th birthday party for a friend.
My schedule does not permit me to go.

Tonight I have a date. Meet Cinderella 99.






I hope she likes the fine vintage of spirits I have planned for the evening.


First I thought we would start by toasting to the sound of silence in the Fortress of Solitude.
I hope she likes strong aperitifs.






Just to keep things interesting we will be setting up to make tincture.
For this I have invited Kosher Kush and GG4 to join us.

Copious amounts of clear cool hooch will be generously offered up.






I'll start flirting with them, once they are completely enamoured and sauced
I'll then tell them their feet stink. That should get them agitated enough
to start releasing their inhibitions. I'll leave them in a confused and distressed state.

Don't worry, I'll vigilantly check in on them often to see that their every need is met..

I hope my suave wooing skills are still sharp.
My next smooth move will be to arrange for a coconut oil bath.







Once Cindy has released her pent up essence I will allow her to relax until the morning.
Then I'll have breakfast with her. She loves it when I eat her AND sop her up with a biscuit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So 7/2 my son was in downtown LA at a bar with his wife watching mexico play brazil (soccer). They were rooting for brazil. I still don't know how they made it out alive.


I was in the break room at work watching it with my coworker and my coworker was all super excited into it. She was routing for both teams jumping up and down whenever either team was going to score. She was wearing this silly Friday motivational work shirt that day too. Too fuckin comical I just had to work it up. In progress.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm sitting on my balcony enjoying my morning cup of coffee and the weather when the little one comes out. I tell her to go back in and finish her breakfast. As she's opening the screen door she sees my pipe hiding up on the moulding and says "woah, is that a smoke machine?" That's my vape go inside!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm sitting on my balcony enjoying my morning cup of coffee and the weather when the little one comes out. I tell her to go back in and finish her breakfast. As she's opening the screen door she sees my pipe hiding up on the moulding and says "woah, is that a smoke machine?" That's my vape go inside!


Ahhh children


----------



## Karah (Jul 8, 2018)

I slept in a hammock under the clearest skies in northern Michigan last night and ate tacos on the beach for lunch today with some of my best friends. 

I needed that.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 8, 2018)

Karah said:


> I slept in a hammock under the clearest skies in northern Michigan last night and ate tacos on the beach for lunch today with some of my best friends.
> 
> I needed that.


My friend had an epic party at his parents foreclosed house right before they all got evicted and while his parents were up in Wisconsin looking to move in with relatives. This was ages ago. But I slept in a hammock outside that night. It was amazing. Think it was about 8am when they woke me up with a chainsaw.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Had sex with this girl I was crushing on in high school on a hammock (one of those 2 person type, big) under the stars in her backyard.
Oh California summer night...
SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Had sex with this girl I was crushing on in high school on a hammock (one of those 2 person type, big) under the stars in her backyard.
> Oh California summer night...
> SH420


Ahh, the ol' California Outdoor summer nite sex gambit
Nice


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth I have a request.....can we get a penis emoji added to our emoji list.

It would really be helpful and not abused ..... I promise.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Last known photo of this dude, before the sloth v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y disappeared him


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2018)

I need to vent. Just saw my wife took out an icecream tub with like a pound of trim from the freezer yesterday without looking what was inside first....
It is one fermented mess now. Guess who I am not speaking to right now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

too bad the sloth didn't have to take a shit right then


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> I need to vent. Just saw my wife took out an icecream tub with like a pound of trim from the freezer yesterday without looking what was inside first....
> It is one fermented mess now. Guess who I am not speaking to right now.


she thought it was ice cream and left out out over night? either way not a good thing


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2018)

NO, even worse, she didn't want to look in case it is something that went off...
Things in the freezer don't even grow mold, oh well. its done now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

i've never had mold leap out of a container and grab me, what's she afraid of?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> NO, even worse, *she didn't want to look in case it is something that went off*...
> Things in the freezer don't even grow mold, oh well. its done now.


What, you keep explosives in your freezer?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never had mold leap out of a container and grab me, what's she afraid of?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad the sloth didn't have to take a shit right then


LOL they climb down and shit in front of a tree. It's a sex thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


if you have a tub of "stuff" in your fridge, you deserve what you get


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL they climb down and shit in front of a tree. It's a sex thing.


sounds like an exciting life....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2018)

LOL


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2018)

Told you she wasn't domesticated.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

Sitting watching the RAF Centenary Parade, and I don't care what anyone thinks, nobody does pomp and ceremony like the Brits.

I also believe this is the biggest dose of crabs seen at Buckingham Palace since Andrew and Fergie got together...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2018)

This is a bread delivery van. I thought this was funny.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2018)

Way to go Thailand!!
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/09/asia/thai-cave-rescue-mission-intl/index.html


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Way to go Thailand!!
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/09/asia/thai-cave-rescue-mission-intl/index.html


Did you see the route they took under water? Like 2.5 miles.. that was pretty amazing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you see the route they took under water? Like 2.5 miles.. that was pretty amazing.


Brave kids, no snowflakes there!


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Brave kids, no snowflakes there!


Kids were fed anti-anxiety pills to help them get over the fears, a smart move.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Kids were fed anti-anxiety pills to help them get over the fears, a smart move.


Sad, positive affirmation works wonders too! I wonder if they had a choice?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

This is why they are keeping the group in isolation.
Cave Disease - huh, who knew (except of course for that smarty pants @curious2garden )

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoplasmosis


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)

So, THIS is a thing now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Way to go Thailand!!
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/09/asia/thai-cave-rescue-mission-intl/index.html


i was just reading that, glad they got them out. RIP for the one rescurer that passed while helping.

nice to see people to do good things for others


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, THIS is a thing now.


god i hope not.....eek


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, THIS is a thing now.


a nasty fucking thing....if women start doing this, i'm going to start dying my pubes and cutting a hole in all my pants so you can see it....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/09/middleeast/iran-teenager-arrest-dancing-video-instagram-trnd/index.html

nice dancer, to bad she got arrested


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Sad, positive affirmation works wonders too! I wonder if they had a choice?


A bunch of panicky kids who have been there for how long? In my mind that's what Xanax was invented for, not for bored middle-aged housewives


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, THIS is a thing now.


That trend's been, erm, sorry, growing (I know, but I couldn't think of another word) for a while now, before long you'll look at a woman and think she's giving Tina Turner and Danny McGrain a hug...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2018)

If our hair was originally meant for warmth and, possibly, sun block when we were primitive humans, why is it the heaviest patches still grow in areas that are the hottest and almost never see sun? My armpits have never been cold or ever come close to being sunburned and my balls and ass get sweaty in the middle of winter, I definitely don't need it there. Now, if I could just grow some gloves....


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)

Because it stops your skin rubbing against itself... Nobody wants ball blisters.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If our hair was originally meant for warmth and, possibly, sun block when we were primitive humans, why is it the heaviest patches still grow in areas that are the hottest and almost never see sun? My armpits have never been cold or ever come close to being sunburned and my balls and ass get sweaty in the middle of winter, I definitely don't need it there. Now, if I could just grow some gloves....


I want to know what I did to deserve it stopping growing on my head and growing out me nostrils and earholes.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)

Hair is overrated. I make sure mine gets chopped short enough never to need to brush or comb it.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Because it stops your skin rubbing against itself... Nobody wants ball blisters.


For your pleasure

https://www.amazon.com/Veet-Hair-Removal-Creme-200ml/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK

https://reluctantmom.wordpress.com/2012/08/30/veet-for-men-hair-removal-gel-creme-200ml-review-too-funny-not-to-share/

There are more out there.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hair is overrated. I make sure mine gets chopped short enough never to need to brush or comb it.


Same here, but that's because it falls out so quick. I was happy when I found a grey hair on my head, I never thought it would stay in long enough to turn grey.

Saves on shampoo but costs me a fortune in sun cream...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2018)

Fubard said:


> A bunch of panicky kids who have been there for how long? In my mind that's what Xanax was invented for, not for bored middle-aged housewives


In my mind I see a pecking order for team Captain.
I would think the first words from the rescue crew would have set the narrative.
As for pharmaceuticals I can see the need, but not for all of them. unless the narrative..


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> In my mind I see a pecking order for team Captain.
> I would think the first words from the rescue crew would have set the narrative.
> As for pharmaceuticals I can see the need, but not for all of them. unless the narrative..


It was something I read today, could have been only the last ones but could have been all of them just to make sure nobody "lost it". Sometimes playing it safe is the better course of action.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

Answering the phone "Sheriffs Department, fraud division" sure has slowed down the telemarketers...


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Answering the phone "Sheriffs Department, fraud division" sure has slowed down the telemarketers...


I find not having a landline and restricting the distribution of my cell number works much better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I find not having a landline and restricting the distribution of my cell number works much better.


it does, i get them on my cell phone like 10 times a day.....both me and my wife think of things to say to them when they call, we've found out that works the best......


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> it does, i get them on my cell phone like 10 times a day.....both me and my wife think of things to say to them when they call, we've found out that works the best......


Does their number come up on the caller ID? If so, then there should be a "block" option on your phone. Can work wonders as it does with email. If it's a withheld number, you can usually send it straight to voicemail via an option.

I'm lucky, being one of these bloody foreigners, they usually pronounce my name wrong so it's "Sorry, don't know anyone with that name".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

i just set the phone in front of the speaker, let them listen to netflix or w/e......once after about 5 minutes i went to turn the phone off and the guy was still there, apparently he liked whatever was on......


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I find not having a landline and restricting the distribution of my cell number works much better.


Same, no landline and if a number calls my cell that isn’t a stored number, they get voicemail. I just erase voicemails when my log is full, don’t even listen to them. Could be anyone, I’ll never know..


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

i don't have a landline, it's just sometime i get the same callers. Like you Jerry alot of time i let them go to voicemail if i don't know the number. But when i get a persistant fucker trying....then it's time to break out that. Could be worse than what i used to say "Jim's Mortuary, you stab them, we slab them"


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2018)

The block only helps so much for my cell. They got smarter here. They call everyday with a different local # to get around the block.
Now I have an app that catches a good portion of them.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

Don't you guys have some sort of register you can sign up to that tells these people that you do not want their calls, like in the UK where I think they can actually be fined if they ignore your number being on the list as they are supposed to incorporate it into their databases so you never get called...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Don't you guys have some sort of register you can sign up to that tells these people that you do not want their calls, like in the UK where I think they can actually be fined if they ignore your number being on the list as they are supposed to incorporate it into their databases so you never get called...


Corp overlords.

http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_bills/2016/05/robocalls_have_triumphed_over_the_do_not_call_list_whose_fault_is_it.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2018)

Some company kept calling me about some BS or another. I just get to the part where it says dial 1 to talk with an actual person, then I just hold the phone up next to my speakers while I play Electric Wizard. 

They stopped after like the 3rd time I did that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2018)

Chained to a plastic handle..lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Chained to a plastic handle..lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163126


like that's gonna stop anyone...lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> like that's gonna stop anyone...lol


No doubt. My daughter works at a motel and they have a lot of out of town construction workers staying there. Guess they gonna need that grill when they get off.. unless someone wants it.lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt. My daughter works at a motel and they have a lot of out of town construction workers staying there. Guess they gonna need that grill when they get off.. unless someone wants it.lol


with luck...lol

hopefully someone doesn't want it more than the other person, been known to happen


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

the color is enough to keep me from even thinking about it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the color is enough to keep me from even thinking about it


just think high heat BBQ pit paint, and ur good...


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

Celebrating the 12 boys and coach pulled from the thai cave alive 
In all the chaos and madness of today's world it's nice to see everybody come together for what matters most, our children.


----------



## Karah (Jul 10, 2018)

I’ve worked at my current job for over a year and half and had zero idea how to change the keg out, even though I’ve been prompted to do it before today....

Long story short, I’m covered in bud light from head to toe. It’s in my eyes. 

I feel like this is one of @Gary Goodson fantasies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’ve worked at my current job for over a year and half and had zero idea how to change the keg out, even though I’ve been prompted to do it before today....
> 
> Long story short, I’m covered in bud light from head to toe. It’s in my eyes.
> 
> I feel like this is one of @Gary Goodson fantasies.


I have to admit I LOL'd pretty hard at that one but after I told Mrs. GWN she said "some of the kegs are sensitive" & the owner of where she works got a face full last week.

My brain is going nutz with all the meme possibilities.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’ve worked at my current job for over a year and half and had zero idea how to change the keg out, even though I’ve been prompted to do it before today....
> 
> Long story short, I’m covered in bud light from head to toe. It’s in my eyes.
> 
> I feel like this is one of @Gary Goodson fantasies.


Fantasy? More like reality, I do that on a weekly! 

Fuck a shower beer, I take beer showers.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fantasy? More like reality, I do that on a weekly!
> 
> Fuck a shower beer, I take beer showers.


You also leave the plug in the tub so you can re-bottle the beer later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Celebrating the 12 boys and coach pulled from the thai cave alive
> In all the chaos and madness of today's world it's nice to see everybody come together for what matters most, our children. View attachment 4163213


Bacon wrapped what?
Cheese filled poppers?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bacon wrapped what?
> Cheese filled poppers?


does it matter?
it's bacon and cream cheese, that's going to be fried......do you need to know more?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bacon wrapped what?
> Cheese filled poppers?


Yep bacon wrapped, cream cheese filled jalepeno poppers.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does it matter?
> it's bacon and cream cheese, that's going to be fried......do you need to know more?


Haha right! Bacon and cheese is a main building block of life as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

although i guess i am assuming, that could be bacon wrapped chunks of lard........fuck it, fry it and i'll try it


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> although i guess i am assuming, that could be bacon wrapped chunks of lard........fuck it, fry it and i'll try it


Mmmm... Bacon....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

mmmmmm....lard...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, THIS is a thing now.



This is disturbing, we can show colored armpits but not tits, life ain't fair.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mmmmmm....lard...
> View attachment 4163258


Hickory smoked at that


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’ve worked at my current job for over a year and half and had zero idea how to change the keg out, even though I’ve been prompted to do it before today....
> 
> Long story short, I’m covered in bud light from head to toe. It’s in my eyes.
> 
> I feel like this is one of @Gary Goodson fantasies.


First you kill a pizza, now wasted beer.... . What's next? Going to flush some bacon? 

Can you get drunk from optical absorption?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> First you kill a pizza, now wasted beer.... . What's next? Going to flush some bacon?
> 
> Can you get drunk from optical absorption?


Don't flush the bacon!


----------



## Karah (Jul 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> First you kill a pizza, now wasted beer.... . What's next? Going to flush some bacon?
> 
> Can you get drunk from optical absorption?


I’m really bad at this


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’m really bad at this


get better. i know monkeys that work at pizza places (i've been one from time to time).
if you can grow weed, you can make a pizza.....tapping a keg might take a little more practice.
these are both pretty good


----------



## Karah (Jul 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get better. i know monkeys that work at pizza places (i've been one from time to time).
> if you can grow weed, you can make a pizza.....tapping a keg might take a little more practice.
> these are both pretty good


I’m just fucking with you, I’m actually the best. I still can’t tap a keg tho. But I’m real good at drinking from it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I really want him as my judge if I get busted.


----------



## PuffinPine (Jul 10, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but it’s kind of important. Its for all you dog owners out there. Next time you feel like farting, stand across the room from your dog, pull your pants down ,bend down(so you can watch) and fart. Your dog WILL come over and smell your butthole. And yes it feels fuckin awesome. You’re welcome.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’ve worked at my current job for over a year and half and had zero idea how to change the keg out, even though I’ve been prompted to do it before today....
> 
> Long story short, I’m covered in bud light from head to toe. It’s in my eyes.
> 
> I feel like this is one of @Gary Goodson fantasies.


Get to be the expert, anytime they tap a new one tell them you want to learn how. Then when you have mastered the skill set, anytime they roll in a new keg they'll say "Get Karah, she'll tap anything" oh ....wait a minute....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 11, 2018)

An ad for Calm, a relaxation app shows rain peacefully falling on a tree.
I see a tree devastated by insects and puts me in a state of anxiety. 
Good Morning!


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Get to be the expert, anytime they tap a new one tell them you want to learn how. Then when you have mastered the skill set, anytime they roll in a new keg they'll say "Get Karah, she'll tap anything" oh ....wait a minute....


It's like a reverse pin a tail on the donkey


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

I wondered if there were other early risers on this forum. I have been getting up at about 4:30 most of my life and now that I'm retired - 6:30 seems like I've wasted the whole day. At any rate, good morning fine ladies and gentlemen.

I'm almost 50 and have never tapped a keg in my life. Although there was this one barrel shaped lady...


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I wondered if there were other early risers on this forum. I have been getting up at about 4:30 most of my life and now that I'm retired - 6:30 seems like I've wasted the whole day. At any rate, good morning fine ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> I'm almost 50 and have never tapped a keg in my life. Although there was this one barrel shaped lady...


What did you do that you could retire before you're 50? Because I've been crunching the numbers with my financial advisor and right now my retirement is set for 2 weeks before my 115th birthday.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> What did you do that you could retire before you're 50? Because I've been crunching the numbers with my financial advisor and right now my retirement is set for 2 weeks before my 115th birthday.


Some of us didn't get a choice, the body gave up and couldn't do it any more


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> What did you do that you could retire before you're 50? Because I've been crunching the numbers with my financial advisor and right now my retirement is set for 2 weeks before my 115th birthday.


2 things - I live a simple life, and I never use credit. A lot of people have a lot nicer material things than me, but few have the freedom I do. It also doesn't hurt that I was sticking money into a coinbase account just because I needed a place to keep it and I jumped out at around $3500 having bought in at around 700. I get a little sick when I look at what it would have looked like if I had waited until it hit $20k but I made my nut so I can't complain.

But seriously, eliminate all your debt is my #1 piece of advice. It will increase your net worth by whatever your interest rates were! Even before I made some money on BTC I only worked sporadically. With no debt I could work hard for 2 years then quit and go to Africa for six months before coming home and working again.

I will never buy a new car or own a swimming pool but I'm fine with that because I live a happy, low stress life by learning to be content with having enough and seeing everything as a blessing.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> 2 things - I live a simple life, and I never use credit. A lot of people have a lot nicer material things than me, but few have the freedom I do. It also doesn't hurt that I was sticking money into a coinbase account just because I needed a place to keep it and I jumped out at around $3500 having bought in at around 700. I get a little sick when I look at what it would have looked like if I had waited until it hit $20k but I made my nut so I can't complain.
> 
> But seriously, eliminate all your debt is my #1 piece of advice. It will increase your net worth by whatever your interest rates were! Even before I made some money on BTC I only worked sporadically. With no debt I could work hard for 2 years then quit and go to Africa for six months before coming home and working again.
> 
> I will never buy a new car or own a swimming pool but I'm fine with that because I live a happy, low stress life by learning to be content with having enough and seeing everything as a blessing.


 AMEN! I paid off all my outstanding debt over 5 years ago when I got laid off. Haven't had to go back to work yet and I'm still living well enough. As long as I keep hustling a little every couple months, I think I can do this indefinitely, well i hope.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> 2 things - I live a simple life, and I never use credit. A lot of people have a lot nicer material things than me, but few have the freedom I do. It also doesn't hurt that I was sticking money into a coinbase account just because I needed a place to keep it and I jumped out at around $3500 having bought in at around 700. I get a little sick when I look at what it would have looked like if I had waited until it hit $20k but I made my nut so I can't complain.
> 
> But seriously, eliminate all your debt is my #1 piece of advice. It will increase your net worth by whatever your interest rates were! Even before I made some money on BTC I only worked sporadically. With no debt I could work hard for 2 years then quit and go to Africa for six months before coming home and working again.
> 
> I will never buy a new car or own a swimming pool but I'm fine with that because I live a happy, low stress life by learning to be content with having enough and seeing everything as a blessing.


Awesome. I couldn't really find where you actually answered my question though, as to what you did… as in occupation. I might not have been clear in that regard.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm 49 , I've been debt free for about 20 years. It's because I work 7 days a week , two or three jobs all the time. Plus I have a high skill set in the construction field. With that being said I am stressed the fuck out my body is wrecked ( my dick still works so ) I will probably never retire because I have to keep insurance for my disabled wife. I personally think laziness is not a good thing , I'm not saying anyone in particular is lazy but I just don't cotton to it. 
I will die with my boots on...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Awesome. I couldn't really find where you actually answered my question though, as to what you did… as in occupation. I might not have been clear in that regard.


i was wondering that myself, what is your occupation?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm 49 , I've been debt free for about 20 years. It's because I work 7 days a week , two or three jobs all the time. Plus I have a high skill set in the construction field. With that being said I am stressed the fuck out my body is wrecked ( my dick still works so ) I will probably never retire because I have to keep insurance for my disabled wife. I personally think laziness is not a good thing , I'm not saying anyone in particular is lazy but I just don't cotton to it.
> I will die with my boots on...


don't worry, we'll take your boots off before we bury you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't worry, we'll take your boots off before we bury you


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

I ran big offset presses through a temp agency for a long time, which allowed me to travel a lot and still be gainfully employed.

@Bareback - I didn't think you were directing the laziness thing at me but I wanted to say I agree that it is important to do meaningful work every day. I get up early every day and go to work, but it's nice that I work on things that are important to me and not only to the bank account. But you bring up a very good point. Laziness will destroy a man's self-worth. Once that's gone.... well you have pretty much what we have today!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

i agree, according to my dad, i was the laziest creature every to walk the face of the earth. the other day my boss told me he likes me because i have a work ethic, if i tell him i'm going to do something, i do it, and i stay busy.......
i went from being the laziest creature to ever walk, to having a work ethic...in comparison to what people are like now.
i didn't get more motivated, i'm still the same as i ever was, i just look a lot better compared to young people now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2018)

I think it took the military to make me grow up & see I needed to be responsible for myself.
I'm up at 5 every morning (except Sundays) and to work by 6.
No exceptions.


"Early is on time, On time is *Late*"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2018)

Look at this dumbass.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/tiger-trees.996617/

No posts, no one knows him, but he is asking members for clones. smh


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

Seems legit.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think it took the military to make me grow up & see I needed to be responsible for myself.
> I'm up at 5 every morning (except Sundays) and to work by 6.
> No exceptions.
> 
> ...


I've always had a problem with schedules, I'll be there sometime around when work starts, but once I'm on the job, I'm working my ass off. I've been threatened to be fired for not showing up on time more times than I can even remember, I've always just laughed and said something along the lines of "whatever, there's other jobs, only one of me." No ones using a job as leverage against me.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look at this dumbass.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/tiger-trees.996617/
> 
> No posts, no one knows him, but he is asking members for clones. smh


 Maybe pwezzy, or however he spells it, has an extra palmy clone he could help with.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Maybe pwezzy, or however he spells it, has an extra palmy clone he could help with.


Hahahahaha that would be awesome!


"Want some clones, do ya? Well here ya go bitch!"


Palmy!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Maybe pwezzy, or however he spells it, has an extra palmy clone he could help with.


I wouldn't want pwezzo popped either. He's just a harmless dumb kid.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hahahahaha that would be awesome!
> 
> 
> "Want some clones, do ya? Well here ya go bitch!"
> ...


I got some sugar gloss cherry tom clones he can have.

Nah, he can go find his own.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

I have to think that a guy asking for clones his first post is likely to kill them if he got them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I have to think that a guy asking for clones his first post is likely to kill them if he got them.


We don't even know how many dix he can handle and he actually wants something?

Fuck that noise.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

He's sourcing the dicks right now.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> He's sourcing the dicks right now.


lol 

Btw how many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol
> 
> Btw how many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


I've never found out. Take that how you will.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol
> 
> Btw how many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


I was wondering why he got a pass..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I've never found out. Take that how you will.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

I just have a small scale dick operation. About four inches under a fleshlight ice. My parents had me supercropped at the hospital.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> My parents had me supercropped at the hospital.


Some Dr. probaby told them they had to. And he made another $1000.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Some Dr. probaby told them they had to. And he made another $1000.


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That water spout is redickulous


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That water spout is redickulous


And everything like that.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't worry, we'll take your boots off before we bury you


They'll be wore out, but the good news is I don't have bad foot odor . However you might not want my underwear, just saying.


But seriously I buy Garmont military hot weather boots their super comfy, nice and wide , and last forever, and I really abuse the hell out of them. They hold up better than Rocky or red wing or wolverine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

i wasn't trying to imply we were going to steal your boots. if you want, we'll bury you with them. who knows, you may need them. 
the afterlife may be full of barefooted people with clothes that are cut open up the back


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> They'll be wore out, but the good news is I don't have bad foot odor . However you might not want my underwear, just saying.
> 
> 
> But seriously I buy Garmont military hot weather boots their super comfy, nice and wide , and last forever, and I really abuse the hell out of them. They hold up better than Rocky or red wing or wolverine.


Better than Red Wings you say? I've bought nothing but Red Wings for probably close to a decade, i haven't found anything else that'll stand up. I can destroy boots in no time. I've seriously thought about forming and attaching sheet metal to the toes and a coupe inches up all around. I'll have to check those out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2018)

Try Dall Sheep hunting - 3 months & the boots are toast thanks to Shale.
They just get cut to [email protected] & the tread is worn down to junk.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Better than Red Wings you say? I've bought nothing but Red Wings for probably close to a decade, i haven't found anything else that'll stand up. I can destroy boots in no time. I've seriously thought about forming and attaching sheet metal to the toes and a coupe inches up all around. I'll have to check those out


I do construction, sawmill, flooring, hiking, and all around shit stomping. I love this boots, very lite weight , zero insulation if it's a heavy dew your feet get wet but then dry out in minutes. I have some lacrosse I wear when it's super cold but the rest of the time it's Garmont bady.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

I always wore Wolverines at work for decades. There was mineral oil everywhere and it would rot those shoes in a few months. 

We got a company shoe allowance check for $160 every 18 months. Covered about a 1/3 of my shoe costs. Better than nothing though.

Wolverines were the only kind that didn't pinch my foot somewhere. Wood block flooring sucked bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

Hearing men talk about shoes (ok boots but they are a subset of shoes), creates psychic dissonance!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try Dall Sheep hunting - 3 months & the boots are toast thanks to Shale.
> They just get cut to [email protected] & the tread is worn down to junk.


You take me hunting and I'll bring the boots.

Did I mention this were made for the mountains of afganistan.

The guy that sold me my first pair said that when they start shooting at you, you can turn and run so fast that they can't hit you.... I said WTF. Then he said I mean you can run all day .....again WTF.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hearing men talk about shoes (ok boots but they are a subset of shoes), creates psychic dissonance!


Siri goggle dissonance.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Siri goggle dissonance.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4163834


Devil's in the details (and 1/2 a bottle of wine) LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Devil's in the details (and 1/2 a bottle of wine) LOL


Or grain alcohol college punch.

Yikes!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Or grain alcohol college punch.
> 
> Yikes!


I never drank in college, or smoked! I missed out on so much LOL (not really)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I never drank in college, or smoked! I missed out on so much LOL (not really)


I bet your grades were stellar! 
I had a 3.85 going into my junior year but finished with 3.13 because graduating with honors wasn't worth never getting laid. 

Besides, nobody gives a shit about grades after you graduate and get your first job...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet your grades were stellar!
> I had a 3.85 going into my junior year but finished with 3.13 because graduating with honors wasn't worth never getting laid.
> 
> Besides, nobody gives a shit about grades after you graduate and get your first job...


4.0  and I was third in my class but only because they took other things into account. But gpa I was #1. Same in grad school because I was focused on a specific surgical specialty. Best of all I was married so there was no effort involved in getting laid  sadly there were other drawbacks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

I thought 2.63 was kinda OK.

I hit .345 once, but that was in little league.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I thought 2.63 was kinda OK.
> 
> I hit .345 once, but that was in little league.


I had a 1.8 out of high school, but I had bigger fish to fry. As for little league they wouldn't let the girls play. We had to play softball, where the ball is huge and NOT SOFT!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I had a 1.8 out of high school, but I had bigger fish to fry. As for little league they wouldn't let the girls play. We had to play softball, where the ball is huge and NOT SOFT!


I remember they called it mush ball around here.

It was mushy when you hit it. Didn't fly off the bat unless you were 6'4 or something. But we didn't have metal bats either.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember they called it mush ball around here.
> 
> It was mushy when you hit it. Didn't fly off the bat unless you were 6'4 or something. But we didn't have metal bats either.


No we didn't have metal bats. Reminds me I need to buy one, thanks, off to amazon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wolverines were the only kind that didn't pinch my foot somewhere. .


Yes! I always wore their steel toed Durashock at work, (even in a non-boot wearing "environment") because they fit so well out of the box and took a high shine. Like that steel toe protection too. Got an old pair of White's that are 35 years old. Been looking at Kenetreks as the last good pair I'll probably own.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hearing men talk about shoes (ok boots but they are a subset of shoes), creates psychic dissonance!


Ahh, but with men the talk is purely about the functionality and comfort, not about how sparkly or cute or "gorgeous" and "bloody uncomfortable but worth every cent because they're made by someone with a funny name".


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> 4.0  and I was third in my class but only because they took other things into account. But gpa I was #1. Same in grad school because I was focused on a specific surgical specialty. Best of all I was married so there was no effort involved in getting laid  sadly there were other drawbacks.



C'mon, who are you kidding? For women there is never any effort in getting laid. Unless uttering the phrase, "wanna fuck?" is considered effort


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> C'mon, who are you kidding? For women there is never any effort in getting laid. Unless uttering the phrase, "wanna fuck?" is considered effort


'you gonna fuck me or what?' was always my favorite.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 'you gonna fuck me or what?' was always my favorite.


At parties, the female mating call was usually "I'm bored"...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 'you gonna fuck me or what?' was always my favorite.


The line I always got was " how many fucking hands do you got " as they were swatting at me like flies......ok yes I was a little ..... happy handed lol.


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2018)

don't let the sound of your own wheels make you crazy


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The line I always got was " how many fucking hands do you got " as they were swatting at me like flies......ok yes I was a little ..... happy handed lol.



I usually got happy-handed when I returned from parties rejected and alone...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't let the sound of your own wheels make you crazy


I was beginning to get concerned that no one else would get it.
+ Rep


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> C'mon, who are you kidding? For women there is never any effort in getting laid. Unless uttering the phrase, "wanna fuck?" is considered effort


Sooooooo much effort


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I think that could be an or what......


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hearing men talk about shoes (ok boots but they are a subset of shoes), creates psychic dissonance!


My wardrobe is nothing to brag about.

My shoe and boot collection is one place I don't skimp.

The Red Wing Steel Toes I have now are the most comfy I have ever worn.
Before I would change into sporting shoes as soon work was over.
With these I may wear them several hours after getting home only because
they don't bother me. I forget I have them on.

They are truly comfortable.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> My wardrobe is nothing to brag about.
> 
> My shoe and boot collection is one place I don't skimp.
> 
> ...


I spent my life in extremely expensive running shoes. I was always on the hunt for comfortable shoes. I had a few pairs of cheap heels I wore for a few hours at a time. But running shoes for work were my Achilles heel.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Red Wings are the only footwear I've been able to put on new in the store, wear daily from there on out and never, ever, be uncomfortable in them. It's funny, but i remember the first time I tried them on, maybe a decade ago, it was like cloud angels hugging my feet. Within a week after buying my first pair I realized many of my leg and back pain was because of cheap ass footwear. Now, I always tell people to spend the money on good shoes. It always surprised me how many people think $100 is expensive for footwear.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2018)

Those fucking eyes tho.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

That looks like a bad photoshop


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> That looks like a bad photoshop


Sucks to be her i guess.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Those fucking eyes tho. View attachment 4164546


Where I grew up, the local Chinese food place paid us $5 a bucket with anything we caught in it. Fish, frogs, turtles, crayfish, eels... didn't matter. The big score was carp, we'd get $20 for a big one. They always said they used it at home for their family's fish stew, but I always wondered. I didnt really care, I still ate at the place, the food was good. At least I knew it was probably fresh..


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> My wardrobe is nothing to brag about.
> 
> My shoe and boot collection is one place I don't skimp.
> 
> ...


Link the style and model if you don't mind.


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Link the style and model if you don't mind.









By looking this up it is discovered these are actually Aluminum Toe and considered an athletic style.

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety-boot/5007-safe-us/mens-athletic-grayblue-athletic-grayblue

Don't know if that meets your safety requirements.
They meet the standards I need so it's all good.
I would buy them again. 

I also recommend getting footbed/insole inserts. 
The design of a good aftermarket insole is far superior to the original
straight from the factory.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Red Wings are the only footwear I've been able to put on new in the store, wear daily from there on out and never, ever, be uncomfortable in them. It's funny, but i remember the first time I tried them on, maybe a decade ago, it was like cloud angels hugging my feet. Within a week after buying my first pair I realized many of my leg and back pain was because of cheap ass footwear. Now, I always tell people to spend the money on good shoes. It always surprised me how many people think $100 is expensive for footwear.


Red Wings are the best. Very comfortable and last extremely long. I have multiple pairs. And wear them every day.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Those fucking eyes tho. View attachment 4164546


_*Hey You Guys!!!*_


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Where I grew up, the local Chinese food place paid us $5 a bucket with anything we caught in it. Fish, frogs, turtles, crayfish, eels... didn't matter. The big score was carp, we'd get $20 for a big one. They always said they used it at home for their family's fish stew, but I always wondered. I didnt really care, I still ate at the place, the food was good. At least I knew it was probably fresh..


Ah carp.

I remember catching & chucking them away from the river bank, as far as you could throw em.
Lots of people did it.
We were fishing for catfish, not carp.

"Carp tossing" even got a little competitive... 

Plants along the bank always looked stellar in the spring.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> _*Hey You Guys!!!*_


That's not funny. ..












Without a picture. 





And HOLY SHIT! There's a costume!


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 13, 2018)

My doctor says I have bone spurs in my testicles.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ah carp.
> 
> I remember catching & chucking them away from the river bank, as far as you could throw em.
> Lots of people did it.
> ...


 I've thought about getting my fishing license just to get buckets of kivvers for my compost. There's a stream and small pool right down the street. Supposedly good brown trout there also. Been years since I put a hook in water.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've thought about getting my fishing license just to get buckets of kivvers for my compost. There's a stream and small pool right down the street. Supposedly good brown trout there also. Been years since I put a hook in water.


Go for suckers.

M80s work *great*.
(Just tape em to a rock before lighting.) 

You're welcome...


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> My doctor says I have bone spurs in my testicles.


..he said I can't go to war and I can't make love.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 13, 2018)

It's Friday the 13th. Smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Go for suckers.
> 
> M80s work *great*.
> (Just tape em to a rock before lighting.)
> ...


We've got Seal Bombs up here - commercial fishermen use them to try and scare seals away from their salmon nets.
They have a waterproof fuse, are weighted so as to sink quickly and they're pretty damn powerful!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Go for suckers.
> 
> M80s work *great*.
> (Just tape em to a rock before lighting.)
> ...


If I could get them I'd be all over that. Nothing like that within a couple hundred miles, at least. Cause , ya know, they aren't safe. I gotta go out of state just to get shitty fountains and big fucking sparklers.. whoopie...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If I could get them I'd be all over that. Nothing like that within a couple hundred miles, at least. Cause , ya know, they aren't safe. I gotta go out of state just to get shitty fountains and big fucking sparklers.. whoopie...


Sucks to be you. 

Actually, I've been told that M80s are scarce in these parts -- even on the reservations. 
Probably just as well.

Those things are dangerous. 

If you aren't careful, you could die or become horribly maimed. 

When I used to make them... 

Er, I mean I've heard that people who made them actually "diapered" the ingredients together to minimize friction. 

Not that I would know anything about that shit...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2018)

Check this girl out!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Check this girl out!


that was cool, think she deserved that one.....way to rock the house..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)

dunno how you guys like Magician, this one Asia verison of the talent show....Sacred Riana, won the asian version then came to the US....here is the episode....






she like horror and the macabe.....just saying..


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno how you guys like Magician, this one Asia verison of the talent show....Sacred Riana, won the asian version then came to the US....here is the episode....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one bad chic , she carries a voodoo doll of herself.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> By looking this up it is discovered these are actually Aluminum Toe and considered an athletic style.
> 
> http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety-boot/5007-safe-us/mens-athletic-grayblue-athletic-grayblue
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link but no good for me, we have a 6" boot rule.

We have a safety boot truck that comes around once a year were allowed $100.00 credit and a few of the boots are with in that range. But I don't really like the stuff they carry so I just buy my own to get the comfort I like.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ah carp.
> 
> I remember catching & chucking them away from the river bank, as far as you could throw em.
> Lots of people did it.
> ...


Good for you. Don't catch them often but always kill them. They take up the creeks around here. Considered practicing bow fishing on them. 

Edited cuz I can't spell them apparently. Remember when phones didn't tell us what we were trying to say? I'd rather have a misspelled words than the shit this auto correct comes up with.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2018)

There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot.
-Steven Wright


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot.
> -Steven Wright


Yeah no.
There's no line...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot.
> -Steven Wright


Need a kayak bro. I fish all the shores.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Need a kayak bro. I fish all the shores. View attachment 4164843


I dig that. I'd probably be more of the get high and just float abouts kind of kayaker.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot.
> -Steven Wright



I love Wright. My fav joke of his is, "I bought some powdered water, but I don't know what to add..."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I love Wright. My joke of his is, "I bought some powdered water, but I don't know what to add..."


i like "i spilled some spot remover on my dog, now he's gone"


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like "i spilled some spot remover on my dog, and he disappeared"


"I returned home drunk and stuck my car key in my front door. My house started up, so I drove it around for awhile. A cop pulled me over and asked, 'Where do you live?' and I said, 'right here...'"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Considered practicing bow fishing on them.


I arrowed a 54 lb grass carp in Illinois in the 90's.
He/She took me skiing on the mud flat I was standing on.
I'll look for the pic.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> "I returned home drunk and stuck my car key in my front door. My house started up, so I drove it around for awhile. A cop pulled me over and asked, 'Where do you live?' and I said, 'right here...'"


"I want to get a whole body tattoo of myself only taller."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2018)

i want Starbucks to merge with Noah's Bagels.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 14, 2018)

Trapper Keeper. Serviceable Villain.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2018)

Homemade teriyaki sauce  i weaved whole pieces of espaldilla through the skewers.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Found a seed in some gorilla glue!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Homemade teriyaki sauceView attachment 4165713 View attachment 4165714 i weaved whole pieces of espaldilla threw the skewers.View attachment 4165715 View attachment 4165716 View attachment 4165721 View attachment 4165717 View attachment 4165719


How was that Rose Hard Cider? I've been considering getting some but don't care for sweet.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Homemade teriyaki sauceView attachment 4165713 View attachment 4165714 i weaved whole pieces of espaldilla threw the skewers.View attachment 4165715 View attachment 4165716 View attachment 4165721 View attachment 4165717 View attachment 4165719


Looks killer bro.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How was that Rose Hard Cider? I've been considering getting some but don't care for sweet.


I didn't like it very much.


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Looks killer bro.


Thank you


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

I've got 7 pounds of brisket in the freezer thinking of making jerky with some.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've got 7 pounds of brisket in the freezer thinking of making jerky with some.


Depending on how moist you like the jerky; 2-3 lbs of fresh beef equals 1 lb jerky. Some? 7 lb brisket? I'd do it all


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Homemade teriyaki sauceView attachment 4165713 View attachment 4165714 i weaved whole pieces of espaldilla threw the skewers.View attachment 4165715 View attachment 4165716 View attachment 4165721 View attachment 4165717 View attachment 4165719


Jesus! Just marry me Sunshine


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Depending on how moist you like the jerky; 2-3 lbs of fresh beef equals 1 lb jerky. Some? 7 lb brisket? I'd do it all


I cut it into thirds for the freezer. Definitely want at least one on the smoker. I do love jerky tho.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I didn't like it very much.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks! Saved me wasting my precious alcohol pennies  



Singlemalt said:


> Jesus! Just marry me Sunshine


Yeah it looked killer! I have a belly full of carnitas or I'd have been begging  currently it's so hot I'm onto the drinking part of the program.


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Jul 16, 2018)

My friend does this wizard hat thing with his dabs. Super. Or he makes a twisted wizards staff with two different kinds.


----------



## Karah (Jul 16, 2018)

It might rain.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4166317 It might rain.


Damn that looks wicked.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 16, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4166317 It might rain.


I think you might die. Take cover.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 16, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4166317 It might rain.


We could use some. All my catch barrels are about empty.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4166317 It might rain.


Looks like the world's going to end. You should send a few nudes my way before it's to late.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2018)

my eyes, my eyes...they're burnt.......


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> had to edit it so it wouldn't get axed by Sunni immediately.....


Which one would you eat out?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

not sure, i'd have to be close to drunk enough to not be able to function....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not sure, i'd have to be close to drunk enough to not be able to function....


God damn, you would eat one of those chicks out?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> God damn, you would eat one of those chicks out?


no, i don't drink anymore


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2018)

Regging super cold. 

 
I’m so fortunate to have a few fishing friends who dont drink. I can get hammied and got a ride home.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Regging super cold.
> 
> View attachment 4166361
> I’m so fortunate to have a few fishing friends who dont drink. I can get hammied and got a ride home.


How do you drink that piss water? Cold as the cockies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2018)

I get too fat when i drink a case of pale ales.

Everyday.

I drink diet beer on the boat.












And off lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> How do you drink that piss water? Cold as the cockies.


Most likely taking my chick and a couple buddies back down to sierra nevada for dinner tonight.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Most likely taking my chick and a couple buddies back down to sierra nevada for dinner tonight.


OK easy on them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 16, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4166317 It might rain.


I'll see that and raise you a 40 mph wind gust.
And heat lighting from every direction.

And since there is no such thing as heat lightining, I guess we're surrounded.


----------



## Karah (Jul 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll see that and raise you a 40 mph wind gust.
> And heat lighting from every direction.
> 
> And since there is no such thing as heat lightining, I guess we're surrounded.
> ...


I’m all in


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’m all in


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2018)

Fkn Korean Bot's are back.
Damn that's aggravating.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fkn Korean Bot's are back.
> Damn that's aggravating.


What are they doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> What are they doing?


Posting to up their count.
Apparently it really has nothing to do with RIU other than to up their Internet Rep (as I've been told).
At any rate most can't read what they post anyway as it's in Asian writing.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Posting to up their count.
> Apparently it really has nothing to do with RIU other than to up their Internet Rep (as I've been told).
> At any rate most can't read what they post anyway as it's in Asian writing.


I've been investigating this, and I have identified the perp as Won Hung Low, and the Fuk Wit Yu crew it appears that they are have gone under cover to try and discover the origin of palmy.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll see that and raise you a 40 mph wind gust.
> And heat lighting from every direction.
> 
> And since there is no such thing as heat lightining, I guess we're surrounded.
> ...


We had a bad ass thunderstorm bout 6 last night, was gonna snap a pic but the cloud to ground lightning was intense, had to run for cover. Lost power. I blame @Karah


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

I love a good thunder & lightning storm.
Unfortunately I've only seen lightning once & heard thunder twice up here in over 20 years.
: (


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love a good thunder & lightning storm.
> Unfortunately I've only seen lightning once & heard thunder twice up here in over 20 years.
> : (


you don't get many thunder storms in alaska?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> We had a bad ass thunderstorm bout 6 last night, was gonna snap a pic but the cloud to ground lightning was intense, had to run for cover. Lost power. I blame @Karah


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't get many thunder storms in alaska?


You beat me to it..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Regging super cold.
> 
> View attachment 4166361
> I’m so fortunate to have a few fishing friends who dont drink. I can get hammied and got a ride home.


You can't get hammered drinking coors light...


----------



## Karah (Jul 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> We had a bad ass thunderstorm bout 6 last night, was gonna snap a pic but the cloud to ground lightning was intense, had to run for cover. Lost power. I blame @Karah


If only I was good at poker..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't get many thunder storms in alaska?


Most fires in the interior are caused by lightning strikes but the weird thing is you almost never hear the thunder. Where I live we don't get much warmer than a couple of days in the 70's in the summer so no good thunder boomers here.
Note lightning strike map below.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where I live we don't get much warmer than a couple of days in the 70's in the summer


So jealous.. let me know if you need some 100’s, we have plenty.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> So jealous.. let me know if you need some 100’s, we have plenty.


Yeah, I know - Last month I was in the Ozarks & New Orleans for 2 weeks.

Don't know how I survived that heat as a youngster.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I know - Last month I was in the Ozarks & New Orleans for 2 weeks.
> 
> Don't know how I survived that heat as a youngster.


don't want to be down in my area......we are gonna get 100's to 102's all week, and it's supposed to extend into next week as well......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> don't want to be down in my area......we are gonna get 100's to 102's all week, and it's supposed to extend into next week as well......


It's only 49 deg F here right now, supposed to almost hit 60 at the hottest.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

only mid 80s to low 90s here, but 195% humidity, need a snorkel if you breath with your mouth open


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

Forecast is for 88 today, which is unseasonably warm for the pacific NW. (It's our tourist season.) 

When the cat wants to come inside, he feigns heat stroke...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can't get hammered drinking coors light...


Shit, I dunno about that man. Usually while out on the boat i’m Smoking shitloads of bud and drinking allot of those diet beers.(usually)

I feel pretty fucked up at the end of the day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit, I dunno about that man. Usually while out on the boat i’m Smoking shitloads of bud and drinking allot of those diet beers.(usually)
> 
> I feel pretty fucked up at the end of the day.


It's the weed. 

I think the allure of coors light is that it's very drinkable on a hot day and the lower alcohol content helps keep people from dehydrating as quickly. 
Ideally, you would be drinking water with your beer but H2O is usually an afterthought when it comes to stocking the cooler. 

I was young once...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4166737


how did you get a gif of @Lordhooha as a kid?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how did you get a gif of @Lordhooha as a kid?


Carefully


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

Coors Light? I wouldn't drink that shit if I was paid $10 dollars a beer unless they included blow jobs, then I might reconsider.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 17, 2018)

Anybody remember this movie from the 90's that took place in the 70's? Just revisited it. Pretty cool flick.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

Neva Saw It Brah. But I lived it.


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Coors Light? I wouldn't drink that shit if I was paid $10 dollars a beer unless they included blow jobs, then I might reconsider.


A beer and a shot? Oh YEAH!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

I believe, that special ed teachers should not call there children tardy if there late for class.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

WHAT the fuck was that? a Bukakke Shot?


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2018)

You wanted a beer and a shot?
https://tenor.com/view/blow-job-shots-gif-10814748


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Blow Job shot


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Carefully


Sneaky bastard lmao.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

Carefully Stoned in a China Shoppe.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

OMG They have swallowed the koolaid


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-get-good-quality-in-the-end.971798/

Let’s troll


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2018)

I love Lil Dicky, this new vid with chris brown and friends made me lol...


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 17, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I love Lil Dicky, this new vid with chris brown and friends made me lol...


 Let's meet up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2018)

I got the new Shingrex vaccine today. The poor RPH (registered pharmacist), who gave it to me was waxing poetic about how 60 percent of people who receive the vaccine experienced pain at the injection site.

I did, or did not, mention it could be 100 per cent based on his shitty injection skills, sigh...... 

I did not have my user friendly GUI on, nor did I care that I did not. RPHs and PharmD's should NOT be licensed to give injections

</rant>


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I got the new Shingrex vaccine today. The poor RPH (registered pharmacist), who gave it to me was waxing poetic about how 60 percent of people who receive the vaccine experienced pain at the injection site.
> 
> I did, or did not, mention it could be 100 per cent based on his shitty injection skills, sigh......
> 
> ...


When I got my flu shot this year I got a huge bruise. First time ever. Last time I'll get a shot 10 feet from the grocery deli.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 17, 2018)

I just saw Ready Player One and it is FUCKING AMAZING! Seriously, this movie was so full of pop culture from my childhood, my teens, and from today. This movie rocked and it's probably the best I've seen in some time. A+ all the way.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's the weed.
> 
> I think the allure of coors light is that it's very drinkable on a hot day and the lower alcohol content helps keep people from dehydrating as quickly.
> Ideally, you would be drinking water with your beer but H2O is usually an afterthought when it comes to stocking the cooler.
> ...


Exactly why I used to drink Bud Light when I spent the day on the beach, versus the heavier beers I really liked. Every try drinking Guinness all day while baking in 90+full sun? Doesn't work well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Every try drinking Guinness all day while baking in 90+full sun? Doesn't work well.


Hammer Time!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hammer Time!
> 
> View attachment 4167165








Looks kinda like a full diaper...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks kinda like a full diaper...


NASA space diaper.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks kinda like a full diaper...


it was


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks kinda like a full diaper...


Hubby was in the military and deployed to the middle east. He has a completely non politically correct term for those that I can't get outta my head when I see them. But I won't repeat it LOL, so bad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

i actually always thought of them as "jiffypop pants"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hubby was in the military and deployed to the middle east. He has a completely non politically correct term for those that I can't get outta my head when I see them. But I won't repeat it LOL, so bad.


You are a tease.
Come on, spit it out!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Exactly why I used to drink Bud Light when I spent the day on the beach, versus the heavier beers I really liked. Every try drinking Guinness all day while baking in 90+full sun? Doesn't work well.


I’ve spent most of my life pounding pale ales. Like, allot of them. Not bragging believe me. But now that i’m 45, that shit kicks my ass the next day now when I pound a case of them. I still do occasionally though  lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks kinda like a full diaper...


First real job I got fresh out of highschool right before I got into the trades, i worked at a fabric store in the bay area. I sold all the bolts of fabric the mc hammer clothes designer could get. Might even be what those lame pants are made from.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

ever considered how close the two words are? lame, lame'.....


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jul 18, 2018)

Qqqqqqqfgff1qqqq1qq


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Qqqqqqqfgff1qqqq1qqView attachment 4167240


who gets higher scores? you or the cat?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Exactly why I used to drink Bud Light when I spent the day on the beach, versus the heavier beers I really liked. Every try drinking Guinness all day while baking in 90+full sun? Doesn't work well.


Guinness has pretty much the same alcohol content as Bud Light. But not as refreshing all day in the hot sun.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve spent most of my life pounding pale ales. Like, allot of them. Not bragging believe me. But now that i’m 45, that shit kicks my ass the next day now when I pound a case of them. I still do occasionally though  lol.


Hangovers hurt more than they used to


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> Hangovers hurt more than they used


Amen!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> Hangovers hurt more than they used to









I've pretty much quit except for a drink or two, maybe every couple weeks. I went kinda stir crazy over the winter, drank way more than I should have, too often and hurt myself pretty good a few times. With my health issues I shouldn't be drinking anyway, but it's fun. At least I can catch a decent buzz off a couple caucasians now, rather than a half dozen.

Edited: getting older sucks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've pretty much quit except for a drink or two, maybe every couple weeks. I went kinda stir crazy over the winter, drank way more than I should have, too often and hurt myself pretty good a few times. With my health issues I shouldn't be drinking anyway, but it's fun. At least I can catch a decent buzz off a couple caucasians now, rather than a half dozen.
> 
> Edited: getting older sucks


Gout made drinking *way* less fun for me. 

Highly recommended...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gout made drinking *way* less fun for me.
> 
> Highly recommended...


Fuck gout. I've never had it, but my father did and he couldn't eat bacon cause it would cause it to flare up. Anything that fucks with eating bacon sucks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fuck gout. I've never had it, but my father did and he couldn't eat bacon cause it would cause it to flare up. Anything that fucks with eating bacon sucks.


I usually don't complain much about pain, but gout is in a league all it's own.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

I miss @Hookabelly.






Somebody get a hold of that girl & get her back in here.


----------



## Karah (Jul 19, 2018)

When you do everything right and try your hardest but you still end up broken  sigh...sighhhhh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> When you do everything right and try your hardest but you still end up broken  sigh...sighhhhh


Whatcha break?

I've got some 5 minute epoxy around here someplace if that'll help.


----------



## Karah (Jul 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Whatcha break?
> 
> I've got some 5 minute epoxy around here someplace if that'll help.


Can we epoxy my life back together? Mucho helpful.


----------



## lokie (Jul 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> When you do everything right and try your hardest but you still end up broken  sigh...sighhhhh


What's got you singing the blues today?


----------



## Karah (Jul 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> What's got you singing the blues today?
> View attachment 4167890


I don’t want to go into too much detail...I’ve just got a broken heart


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)

uh oh, what did i do this time?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> I don’t want to go into too much detail...I’ve just got a broken heart


i told you, have it replaced with a rotary pump, much more efficient.


----------



## lokie (Jul 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> I don’t want to go into too much detail...I’ve just got a broken heart


Please allow me to woo you.


----------



## Karah (Jul 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> Pleas allow me to woo you.


If this guy could just follow me around for a week and sing to me every time I am sad, that would be helpful.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

you say that now, but after the third day or so i see something along these lines


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Jul 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you say that now, but after the third day or so i see something along these lines
> View attachment 4167897


I’d not be a sad kitten anymore tho so there’s a plus side to this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4167901


well, now, see, your problem is you ain't usin the duct tape right, you gotta go long ways first, then across to hold it all in place


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> I don’t want to go into too much detail...I’ve just got a broken heart


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> When you do everything right and try your hardest but you still end up broken  sigh...sighhhhh


I'm not sure what you're going through but it will get easier with time, maybe never completely better, but it will get easier. Even if it's something you think you'll never truly get over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

Oh shit! 

According to a commercial, I should tell my doctor if I'm breastfeeding. 

But I forgot why...


----------



## lokie (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> According to a commercial, I should tell my doctor if I'm breastfeeding.
> 
> But I forgot why...


Why you breastfeed? or Why you should tell your Dr.?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> According to a commercial, I should tell my doctor if I'm breastfeeding.
> 
> But I forgot why...


Probably because the snake oil they are trying to sell you will kill your kid, you, or both if you take it while breastfeeding. It probably also has side effects like organ failure, cancer, and death. Ask your doctor about it though, it might make some mildly annoying symptom go away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> According to a commercial, I should tell my doctor if I'm breastfeeding.
> 
> But I forgot why...


Are you the feeder or feedee?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you the feeder or feedee?


Now that is the question


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you the feeder or feedee?


Oh fuck, it's recursive disease!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Now that is question


no, the real question is who is the feeder?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, the real question is who is the feeder?


One tit or two , can you handle two at once.....i once was nawwing on a redheads tits and she my mustache tickled.... and I said so does yours......hay where you going!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> One tit or two , can you handle two at once.....i once was nawwing on a redheads tits and she my mustache tickled.... and I said so does yours......hay where you going!


hopefully to shave


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Srirachi (Jul 20, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>



...or as I often tell a lady, "I may not be the best lover you'll ever have, but I bet I'll make the top 100"


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 20, 2018)

_Dear Connie,_

I know the counsellor said we shouldn't contact each other during our "cooling off" period but I couldn't wait anymore.

The day you left, I swore I'd never talk to you again but that was just the wounded little boy in me talking. Still, I never wanted to be the first one to make contact. In my fantasies, it was always you who would come crawling back to me. I guess my pride needed that but now I see that my pride's cost me a lot of things. I'm tired of pretending I don't miss you. I don't care about looking bad anymore. I don't care who makes the first move as long as one of us does. Maybe it's time we let our hearts speak as loudly as our hurt.

This is what my heart says: "There's no one like you, Connie. I look for you in the eyes and breasts of every woman I see, but they're not you. They're not even close.

Two weeks ago, I met this girl at Flamingos and brought her home with me. I don't say this to hurt you, just to illustrate the depth of my desperation She was young, maybe 19; with one of those perfect bodies that only youth and maybe a childhood spent ice skating can give you. I mean, just a perfect body. Tits like you wouldn't believe and an ass that just wouldn't quit. Every man's dream, right?

As I sat ont he couch being blown by this stunner, I though, look at the stuff we've made important in our lives. It's all so superficial. What does a perfect body mean? Does it make her better in bed? Well, in this case, yes, but you see what I'm getting at. Does it make her a better person? Does she have a better heart than my moderately attractive Connie? I doubt it. And I'd never really thought of that before. I don't know, maybe I'' just growing up a little.

Later, after I tossed her about a half a pint of throat yogurt, I found myself thinking, "Why do I feel so drained and empty?" It wasn't just her flawless technique or her slutty, shameless hunger, but something else. Some nagging feeling of loss. Why did it feel so incomplete? And then it hit me. I didn't feel the same because you weren't there to watch. Do you know what I mean? Nothing feels the same without you. Jesus, Connie. I'm going crazy without you. And everything I do just reminds me of you.

Do you remember Carol, that single mom we met at the Holiday Inn lounge last year? Well, she dropped by last week with a pan of lasagna. She said she figured I wasn't eating right without a woman around. I didn't know what she meant till alter, but that's not the real story. Anyway, we had a few glasses of wine and the next think you know, we're banging away in our old bedroom. And this tart's a total monster in the sack. She's giving me everything, you know, like a real woman does when she's not hung up about her weight or her career or whether the kids can hear us. And all of a sudden, she spots that tilting mirror on your grandmother's old vanity. So she puts it on the floor and we straddle it, right, so we can watch ourselves. And it's totally hot, but it makes me sad, too because I can't help thinking, "why didn't Connie ever put the mirror on the floor?" We've had this old vanity for what, 14 years, and we never used it as a sex toy."

Saturday, your sister drops by with my copy of the restraining order. I mean, Vicki's just a kid and all, but she's got a pretty good head on her shoulders and she's been a real friend to me during this painful time. She's giving me a lot of good advice about you and about women in general. She's pulling for us to get back together. Connie, she really is.

So we're doing Jell-O shots in the hot bubble bath and talking about happier times. Here's this teenage girl with the same DNA as you and all I can do is think of how much she looked like you when you were 18. And that just about makes me cry. And then it turns out Vicky's really into the whole anal thing, that gets me to thinking about how many times I pressured you about trying it and how that probably fueled some of the bitterness between us. But do you see how even then, when I'm thrusting inside your baby sister's cinnamon ring, all I can do is think of you? Just wipe out all the grievances away and start fresh? I think we can. If you feel the same please, please, please let me know.

Otherwise, can you let me know where the fucking remote is?

Love, Dan.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

camarones a la diabla


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> camarones a la diablaView attachment 4168567


You sir, suffer from acid reflux.


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2018)

So I found this old pic of my daughter's house that we remodeled a couple years ago, circa 1967ish.
 
That little tree in the middle of pic was a golden rain tree. My dad and I planted 3 trees a few years earlier when I was 10 yrs. old, that was one of them.

He got mad at it because it kept starting new trees right beside the house and chopped it in the late '80's.

But not before I transplanted 6 little ones at my house that I had just bought in 1988.

 
4 of them made it and I love them. Just for the memories. It's amazing that they made it and are now bigger than the original. I have several trees and ornamentals from long gone relatives, lot's of history in my back yard.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope u feel better soon. 


Karah said:


> I don’t want to go into too much detail...I’ve just got a broken heart


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2018)

@Karah, sup..


----------



## Karah (Jul 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> @Karah, sup..


What’s for breakfast?


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 22, 2018)

Starbucks and eggs. I only eat the eggs because people make me feel guilty about the coffee when that's all I have.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 22, 2018)

2 eggs over easy, 2 slices of ham, 2 sausage, 2 blueberry waffles with cut up banana, coffee and oj/cranberry juice mix. I'm all about breakfast.


----------



## Karah (Jul 22, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 2 eggs over easy, 2 slices of ham, 2 sausage, 2 blueberry waffles with cut up banana, coffee and oj/cranberry juice mix. I'm all about breakfast.


On my way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 2 eggs over easy, 2 slices of ham, 2 sausage, 2 blueberry waffles with cut up banana, coffee and oj/cranberry juice mix. I'm all about breakfast.


that's more than i eat all day most days


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 22, 2018)

Atomic grape tomatoes starting to ripen.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Atomic grape tomatoes starting to ripen.View attachment 4169318


 they DO look atomic


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's more than i eat all day most days


That's an every day thing for me, but I usually only have 1 meat, I was hungry today. 


Karah said:


> On my way


You might make it for breakfast tomorrow...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> they DO look atomic


purple and green, look like hulk testicles...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

Karah said:


> On my way


Be careful he'll fix your car!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> purple and green, look like hulk testicles...


The catalogue showed a bunch of colors but all I'm seeing so far is purple.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2018)

Is anyone into penis art anymore? I saw some yesterday T the Hammer and voted for this artist. It was a room installation and one of them penis trees was smoking . It was so funny! And the hole at the bottom of the trunk was blowing out smoke.


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2018)

Kill, Kill, K!LL!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4169369 Is anyone into penis art anymore? I saw some yesterday T the Hammer and voted for this artist. It was a room installation and one of them penis trees was smoking . It was so funny! And the hole at the bottom of the trunk was blowing out smoke.
> View attachment 4169366
> View attachment 4169367
> View attachment 4169368


I used to ski Mt. Baldy, once upon a time when I was young and studly. It is where god lives. His art makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4169489
> View attachment 4169490
> View attachment 4169491


That last one looks like a come at me bro look!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4169489
> View attachment 4169490
> View attachment 4169491


Doe, it's whats for dinner....
http://www.365whitetail.com/bacon-wrapped-venison-backstrap/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That last one looks like a come at me bro look!


She's hissing at me.

story of my life


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> She's hissing at me.
> 
> story of my life


delicious, AND an attitude, she's asking for it....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

it was self defense, i saw the whole thing, they had no choice


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2018)

So, I'm listening to this sports show on the radio. They just came out with franchise values and the Dallas Cowboys are the most valuable sports franchise at 4.8 billion $.

And the internet says they have 8.75 million fans.

So does that mean each fan is $548.57 richer?

 
@Gary Goodson 

Are you $548.57 richer?


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I'm listening to this sports show on the radio. They just came out with franchise values and the Dallas Cowboys are the most valuable sports franchise at 4.8 billion $.
> 
> And the internet says they have 8.75 million fans.
> 
> ...


Whats ths green bay packers worth? And is it the city of green bay or the season ticket holders that own trhem?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I'm listening to this sports show on the radio. They just came out with franchise values and the Dallas Cowboys are the most valuable sports franchise at 4.8 billion $.
> 
> And the internet says they have 8.75 million fans.
> 
> ...


Doesn't it mean each fan is $548.57 poorer? Don't mind me, I don't know how sports work.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Doesn't it mean each fan is $548.57 poorer? Don't mind me, I don't know how sports work.


I know I wanted to sit behind home plate for a Pirates game because those seats always get on TV.

Until I found out those are $300 seats. Which means $600 for 2.

So much for that idea.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I know I wanted to sit behind home plate for a Pirates game because those seats always get on TV.
> 
> Until I found out those are $300 seats. Which means $600 for 2.
> 
> So much for that idea.


Geesh I pay $20.00 for 2 seats for our local team and feel cheated!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I used to ski Mt. Baldy, once upon a time when I was young and studly. It is where god lives. His art makes a lot more sense now.


Mt Baldy? Mt Baldy Lodge? Never heard of either of em...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2018)

That pay to catch trout pond up in Baldy is a cool place to take the kids.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I found this old pic of my daughter's house that we remodeled a couple years ago, circa 1967ish.
> View attachment 4168985
> That little tree in the middle of pic was a golden rain tree. My dad and I planted 3 trees a few years earlier when I was 10 yrs. old, that was one of them.
> 
> ...


That's an amazing story thanks for sharing.

I too have transplanted saplings from family property to my own, and 95% of my landscape came from houses that I was doing addictions to and had to remove. I'm glad I ain't the only one.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's an amazing story thanks for sharing.
> 
> I too have transplanted saplings from family property to my own, and 95% of my landscape came from houses that I was doing *addictions* to and had to remove. I'm glad I ain't the only one.


You might have a problem.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Mt Baldy? Mt Baldy Lodge? Never heard of either of em...


LOL mmmmm mulled wine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> You might have a problem.


Then again some of his work is quite addictive!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL mmmmm mulled wine.


It's... it's... it's... like you k-n-o-w- somehow...


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL mmmmm mulled wine.


I grew up Glendora Mountain Road all through high school. Funny short story for you... I used to ride my bike from Dad's in Covina to GMR where I grew near this one particular twist in the creek back there. Well when I was 19 I moved to Hollywood and left several plants that season to do whatever they were going to do. Couple years later I moved back to Dad's and did the old trek up the creek at GMR and to my amazement what I'd previously grown had sewn themselves. There were wild Afghani/Colombian plants male and female everywhere.

Well as fate would have it we had the fires that very year and not only was a potential freebie-crop lost, the rains that coming winter caused a huge mudslide that has permanently covered the location where I once grew.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I grew up Glendora Mountain Road all through high school. Funny short story for you... I used to ride my bike from Dad's in Covina to GMR where I grew near this one particular twist in the creek back there. Well when I was 19 I moved to Hollywood and left several plants that season to do whatever they were going to do. Couple years later I moved back to Dad's and did the old trek up the creek at GMR and to my amazement what I'd previously grown had sewn themselves. There were wild Afghani/Colombian plants male and female everywhere.
> 
> Well as fate would have it we had the fires that very year and not only was a potential freebie-crop lost the rains the following winter caused a huge mudslide that has permanently covered the location where I once grew.


Ouch nature can be a real asshole! Let's you see it then destroys itself after motoring along without any human intervention LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch nature can be a real asshole! Let's you see it then destroys itself after motoring along without any human intervention LOL


yep nature is an asshole, it's gonna hit 107 today.......wtf.....welp might as well pull out the cookies and the cookies sheet...hehe


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Mt Baldy? Mt Baldy Lodge? Never heard of either of em...


why did you shoot a transgender moose?


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why did you shoot a transgender moose?


Roger, that my friend is the moose on the wall at Mt Baldy Lodge in Village of Mt Baldy. It's a place in the Angeles mountains where those of us east of LA ran away-to every weekend to see bands, have drinks and shoot pool. A place to get up and out of the bullshit in the valley below. All seasons up there; skiing. mountainbiking, hiking... and speaking of hiking; There's a full moon hike once a month, visibility permitting, up and around Baldy Peak. Can't tell you how many times I've signed the guest books of every surrounding peak in the area.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2018)

Two 10 yo boys were walking around bored one day, when they happened upon a $10 bill lying on the sidewalk. They picked it up, and the first boy says, "Wow! We can go see a movie and get lots of candy!" The second boy took the money and ran into a local drug store. Minutes later, he ran out with a box of Tampax. The first boy was incredulous and asked, "what the hell are we gonna do with those???" The second boy stated, "Just look on the box. With Tampax, you can go horseback riding, swimming, skiing, play tennis..."


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why did you shoot a transgender moose?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yep nature is an asshole, it's gonna hit 107 today.......wtf.....welp might as well pull out the cookies and the cookies sheet...hehe


We were at 110 early. I stopped looking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We were at 110 early. I stopped looking.


i quit going outside, even the wife said fuck it, i'm staying in....told her that was a very good idea....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2018)

That's a shame. It's 72f here in Chicago...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yep nature is an asshole, it's gonna hit 107 today.......wtf.....welp might as well pull out the cookies and the cookies sheet...hehe


So I can't complain about 90 degrees? 

Dang...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So I can't complain about 90 degrees?
> 
> Dang...


Why would you complain about how nice and cool it was outside?


It was 108 today btw.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Roger, that my friend is the moose on the wall at Mt Baldy Lodge in Village of Mt Baldy. It's a place in the Angeles mountains where those of us east of LA ran away-to every weekend to see bands, have drinks and shoot pool. A place to get up and out of the bullshit in the valley below. All seasons up there; skiing. mountainbiking, hiking... and speaking of hiking; There's a full moon hike once a month, visibility permitting, up and around Baldy Peak. Can't tell you how many times I've signed the guest books of every surrounding peak in the area.


well, "she's" wearing a tiara....males that identify as male don't wear tiaras


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's a shame. It's 72f here in Chicago...


yeah, wait and see who's laughing in february


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's a shame. It's 72f here in Chicago...


LOL it's still Chicago!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL it's still Chicago!



Lol. If I'm going to be carjacked and/or murdered, I'd prefer to do it in nice weather...


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, "she's" wearing a tiara....males that identify as male don't wear tiaras


You are far more observant than I!!!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 23, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> View attachment 4169960


@jacksmuff that was PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> You are far more observant than I!!!


upon closer examination, that appears to be a burger king crown, sorry, your moose is heterosexual. no one gay would be tacky enough to wear a burger king crown.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> You are far more observant than I!!!


If you were doing the smoking and drinking right you never noticed the minutae


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 23, 2018)

Just a little ice falling from the sky, summer in co. Check.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. If I'm going to be carjacked and/or murdered, I'd prefer to do it in nice weather...


My bud has a police scanner app. We were listening to Chicago a little while ago, seriously like 2.5 hrs ago. In 2 minutes we heard 4 calls, 2 domestic violence, 1 shooting, and some hoods gambling in the alley brandishing guns...

But the weather's nice. 
Not sure what the high was today, other than me. Definitely 100+

SH420


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey it isn't all rape and murder all the time... Chicago has its moments. Pretty damned few, but in the midwest you take what you can get.


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2018)

Wanted to see Alaska, _but in the midwest you take what you can get._


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 24, 2018)

We may be landlocked but by God, we can still fish.

 

^^ high school buddy lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Wanted to see Alaska, _but in the midwest you take what you can get._


Why does the ice smell like calamari???


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why does the ice smell like calamari???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Wanted to see Alaska, _but in the midwest you take what you can get._


trust me, she ain't nearly hot enough to need ice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Wanted to see Alaska, _but in the midwest you take what you can get._


i wouldn't touch the top bag...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's a shame. It's 72f here in Chicago...


i'm gonna remind you of that when we are 72 and you are below zero with a wind chill....lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm gonna remind you of that when we are 72 and you are below zero with a wind chill....lol


so, this coming winter?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so, this coming winter?


yep, think out major part of the winter this year is gonna be late Jan running into early Feb, but it doesn't get that bad....maybe like 2 weeks at the most where i'm at....northern area it lasts a little longer....then what we get...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Totally hammered...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't touch the top bag...


She* IS *the top bag.


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

The depends guy either has a huge package, or he took a dump then sat down & squished it to the front... 
 
@Indacouch as our local penis expert, what do you think?


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2018)

That guy looks way too happy about shitting himself.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> That guy looks way too happy about shitting himself.


Wait 'till he tries to pee and can't find his dick in all that squished shit!


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2018)

I think it works like a swimming pool, no need to find your hands.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hauling some shit to the shed, who wants to go for a bucking bronco ride?

 
Nachos later, I'll take a pic unless I immediately bore through them like last time.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2018)

Those are some fancy looking red buttplugs you have there.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wait 'till he tries to pee and can't find his dick in all that squished shit!


Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

is that a corriente saddle? i used to be able to tell about 20 makers work at a glance, but it's been 15 years since i worked at the saddlery


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She* IS *the top bag.


yeah old ugly bag at that....sheesh...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4170962
> Hauling some shit to the shed, who wants to go for a bucking bronco ride?
> 
> View attachment 4170963
> Nachos later, I'll take a pic unless I immediately bore through them like last time.


Finally getting jalapenos. Got a late start on the garden.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

A well-bred New England lady disembarks from her plane in a city well known for its fish.
She gets in a cab and asks the driver, “Take me where I can get scrod!”

The cab driver turns around and says, “Lady, I ain’t never heard that in the past pluperfect before.”


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 26, 2018)

I've been drinking too much kool aid lately and noticed the color of my shit changes with the flavor. Grape is purple shit, orange is self explanatory, cherry and fruit punch looks like i popped an artery in the bowl, that got me . Why didn't I ever notice this as a kid? It seems like something that would've amused 12yo me. I wonder if I drink different flavors over the day if I can shit a rainbow?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been drinking too much kool aid lately and noticed the color of my shit changes with the flavor. Grape is purple shit, orange is self explanatory, cherry and fruit punch looks like i popped an artery in the bowl, that got me . Why didn't I ever notice this as a kid? It seems like something that would've amused 12yo me. I wonder if I drink different flavors over the day if I can shit a rainbow?


As a kid I learned too much black licorice made my shit green; freaked mom out


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh yeah, and a bunch of fresh beets will make you think you're going to bleed out


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been drinking too much kool aid lately and noticed the color of my shit changes with the flavor. Grape is purple shit, orange is self explanatory, cherry and fruit punch looks like i popped an artery in the bowl, that got me . Why didn't I ever notice this as a kid? It seems like something that would've amused 12yo me. I wonder if I drink different flavors over the day if I can shit a rainbow?


when you were a kid, your kidneys and liver still had the ability to filter this shit out, (haha) now that you're older, they just go "fuck that stuff" and let if go...along with little bits of themselves


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2018)

My ride home yesterday 

        


SH420


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2018)

I met a fellow who looks a lot like Tay Zonday.





He was nice so I restrained myself from asking him to sing.

Especially once I heard his voice.
He sounded like a cross between Mike Tyson and Fluffy & Uranus.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> My ride home yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4171647 View attachment 4171644 View attachment 4171643 View attachment 4171649 View attachment 4171648 View attachment 4171650 View attachment 4171651 View attachment 4171652
> 
> ...


I read your post "My ride home yesterday" and I looked at the first pic & thought ~Shit, this dude is flying a Huey~.

Then I saw the rest of the pics.
: (


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I read your post "My ride home yesterday" and I looked at the first pic & thought ~Shit, this dude is flying a Huey~.
> 
> Then I saw the rest of the pics.
> : (


 I've locally seen Super Hueys used as bucket choppers ... that two-blade rotor makes a distinctive sound


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I've locally seen Super Hueys used as bucket choppers ... that two-blade rotor makes a distinctive sound


I'm sure my Dad, Double J and many others could tell nightmare stories surrounding that particular noise.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sure my Dad, Double J and many others could tell nightmare stories surrounding that particular noise.


 I spoke to someone who knows that noise, and yeah I'm sure that shit is the stuff of nightmares. I'm kind a glad I've only heard it while wondering if I'll need to wash my car.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 26, 2018)

@Anal goodson


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been drinking too much kool aid lately and noticed the color of my shit changes with the flavor. Grape is purple shit, orange is self explanatory, cherry and fruit punch looks like i popped an artery in the bowl, that got me . Why didn't I ever notice this as a kid? It seems like something that would've amused 12yo me. I wonder if I drink different flavors over the day if I can shit a rainbow?


To correlate Lucky Charms = Green Shit was too much to ask of an 11 yo.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> My ride home yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4171647 View attachment 4171644 View attachment 4171643 View attachment 4171649 View attachment 4171648 View attachment 4171650 View attachment 4171651 View attachment 4171652
> 
> ...


Stay safe.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2018)

Longest lunar eclipse of the century starts today. Catch your flight soon if you want to see the Blood Moon...


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

Clouds are lifting, we are due for a lunar eclipse in about 6 hours.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2018)

lokie said:


> I met a fellow who looks a lot like Tay Zonday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found Jesse!!! I thought that guy in the woods got him...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Clouds are lifting, we are due for a lunar eclipse in about 6 hours.


Keep us posted if you will watch it


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

[rant]

I never heard the term "blood moon" until a few years (four?) ago. We always called it a lunar eclipse. I dislike the current fad; it smacks of neopaganism to me, with the associated attitude of "don't bore me with the science while I feel the feels of the event".

okay, [/rant]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> [rant]
> 
> I never heard the term "blood moon" until a few years (four?) ago. We always called it a lunar eclipse. I dislike the current fad; it smacks of neopaganism to me, with the associated attitude of "don't bore me with the science while I feel the feels of the event".
> 
> okay, [/rant]


Didn't we have an anti-science thread here this morning? I think this might have fit in there. I could be wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Didn't we have an anti-science thread here this morning? I think this might have fit in there. I could be wrong.


 I think it upped anchor and is now with the other anti-science threads in the Tech subforum


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> [rant]
> 
> I never heard the term "blood moon" until a few years (four?) ago. We always called it a lunar eclipse. I dislike the current fad; it smacks of _*neopaganism*_ to me, with the associated attitude of "don't bore me with the science while I feel the feels of the event".
> 
> okay, [/rant]










*For the final touch to our brew tonight... a pristine virgin in a gown of white. Evil bringeth here our plea, she's as pure as she can be! White and clean as driven snow, from Orange County, here we go!*


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> *For the final touch to our brew tonight... a pristine virgin in a gown of white. Evil bringeth here our plea, she's as pure as she can be! White and clean as driven snow, from Orange County, here we go!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

morning......working on the coffee right now, just got done, helping out with some cattle that got out on the road.....coffee good right now...

anti-science thread.......who in the athiest would wanna do that....smh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> *For the final touch to our brew tonight... a pristine virgin in a gown of white. Evil bringeth here our plea, she's as pure as she can be! White and clean as driven snow, from Orange County, here we go!*


not the virgin swayle?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

This seems like a good time to refill our emergency water jugs.

Ya never know...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Clouds are lifting, we are due for a lunar eclipse in about 6 hours.


let us know how it goes for u, it's an amazing sight to behold


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah it should be pretty eary it is right at dusk almost.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Didn't we have an anti-science thread here this morning? I think this might have fit in there. I could be wrong.


It took a trip to the science wing of the building, but speaking of anti-science, here's a gem you might have missed. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/nothing-dumber-than-a-flat-earther.953966/page-69#post-14383522


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sure my Dad, Double J and many others could tell nightmare stories surrounding that particular noise.


my dad could possibly throw a few stories in there as well. He's told me a few, while being hammered in his skeleton huey in his garage...


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

I went to have a look outside... lots of clouds over the mountain where the moon should be...
I have an idea when it will be there as I took pics of the full moon last night when I went to the shops.

The sky should start being reddish in about 30 minutes with the peak 1 hour and 50 minutes from now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah it should be pretty eary it is right at dusk almost.


PICS! Please


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

Still not seeing anything... did get pretty dark fast now... let's hope the moon comes up fast. Most of the clouds have now blown over the mountain, away from us.

I did see a Large airplane coming in high over the mountains so there should be some cool pics on the net by tomorrow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

i've had terrible luck trying to get pics of anything like that, had an eclipse recently, beautiful day, clouded up just before the eclipse, couldn't see shit, clouds broke up 5 minutes later.........


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

OK wait, the moon is out and bright as fuck.... Not seeing a bite out of it yet... Will look back in a few minutes... too cold to stay outside. 
I only have a shitty phone and lots of 35mm film gear..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> OK wait, the moon is out and bright as fuck.... Not seeing a bite out of it yet... Will look back in a few minutes... too cold to stay outside.
> I only have a shitty phone and lots of 35mm film gear..


A couple questions: How cold is it? What time is it? Roughly where in SA are you?


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

It is 59 degrees, about 7 PM, I'm in the Cape Winelands

I think the sun got lost cause I'm not seeing shit yet...

The last time I saw a blood moon I was dancing outdoors at a private trance party on an apple farm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> A couple questions: How cold is it? What time is it? Roughly where in SA are you?


60 deg F, 19:00, Cape Town

Google was close.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> A couple questions: How cold is it? What time is it? Roughly where in SA are you?


what we doing an interview?

and now to go to the roveing reporter : "yes, john the lion told me he need ketchup with those 2 poachers. Now back to you"

and now for something completely different...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

PPPBBBBTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is 59 degrees, about 7 PM, I'm in the Cape Winelands
> 
> I think the sun got lost cause I'm not seeing shit yet...
> 
> The last time I saw a *blood moon* I was dancing outdoors at a private trance party on an apple farm.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> what we doing an interview?
> 
> and now to go to the roveing reporter : "yes, john the lion told me he need ketchup with those 2 poachers. Now back to you"
> 
> and now for something completely different...


KInda. ANC earlier said it was cold. Cold is nothing I'd associate Africa with, then I remembered SA and wondered how close to Antarctica. From a map Capetown to the shore of Antarc looked about 2000 mi. If you ask Google it measures to South Pole (~3900mi), so I wanted some further data. I'd love to see the lion's dinner too. Off topic, apparently some former SEALS and Delta Force are combating poachers and racking up the body count


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

OK, I see now the peak is only in two hours...

Yeah to me cold is anything under 72degrees. It's much more moderate if you live in or around CT itself as the sea buffers the temperatures a bit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> KInda. ANC earlier said it was cold. Cold is nothing I'd associate Africa with, then I remembered SA and wondered how close to Antarctica. From a map Capetown to the shore of Antarc looked about 2000 mi. If you ask Google it measures to South Pole (~3900mi), so I wanted some further data. I'd love to see the lion's dinner too. Off topic, apparently some former SEALS and Delta Force are combating poachers and racking up the body count


i know, i'm just messing around, that BB2 i did kicked in...lol...sorry...

oh if u wanna watch it live here::


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


I think he said that just for you ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think he said that just for you ;D



yeah, i gathered that, sorry bout that folks, my apologies


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> OK, I see now the peak is only in two hours...
> 
> Yeah to me cold is anything under 72degrees. It's much more moderate if you live in or around CT itself as the sea buffers the temperatures a bit.


I used to drink this almost daily when my local store got a shipment ... you in the same part of the land?


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

Yep, it is the Winelands...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Fuck.
Fuck.
Fuckity.
Fuck.

My temporary crown hurts and it's much worse with hot than cold.
And we know what that means...

Root canal!
Yay! 

I've got an appointment in early August to have a gold crown installed, so I guess it's better to found out now than later.
This tooth is dead.


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah that is no fun.... I have fucking long roots. I remember the dentist had to go get a 30mm drill from the dentist across the hall when they did my crown...
Moon is being a cunt, not seeing any bites out yet, and the clouds are coming in fast. Gonna be pissed if I see nothing... I'd rather be in bed, had a long day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> Fuck.
> Fuckity.
> Fuck.
> ...


Ouch


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> Fuck.
> Fuckity.
> Fuck.
> ...


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

OK, got to see about 2/3rds of the moon bitten off through a few holes in the clouds... They are rolling in thick now, so I don't think I will see much more...

Took some shitty pics, will sort through them when I get up, my crazy meds are making me sleepy now. and it is up at 5 again like every day tomorrow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

that live feed is pretty cool.....especially how the switch from Observing point to observing point. Wonder what camera they're using. The first one out of Greece has a zoom from hell...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not the virgin swayle?


Connie Swayle if I remember correctly 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

@ANC did you see it in totality?


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2018)

Naah, the clouds stole the last bit of the show again.
I did see it very well as a kid though, I remember it clearly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2018)

I found(accidentally ) this website with cam girls. You gotta pay for the whole shabang but till they get naked they dance around their thongs, for free. The cool part is you can message them live and they actually see it... 6 chicks banned me from their room already. I'm in there giving life advice and shit. I made this chick turn off her camera because I told her she looked uncomfortable... fuck this place, you all wanna go or what?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2018)

Camrabbit.com

Be there or be square.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I found(accidentally ) this website with cam girls. You gotta pay for the whole shabang but till they get naked they dance around their thongs, for free. The cool part is you can message them live and they actually see it... 6 chicks banned me from their room already. I'm in there giving life advice and shit. I made this chick turn off her camera because I told her she looked uncomfortable... fuck this place, you all wanna go or what?


You're good ... but are you @chewberto good? Can you talk one of them into a dumpster?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You're good ... but are you @chewberto good? Can you talk one of them into a dumpster?


@chewberto was great but I think this is @beardo level shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You're good ... but are you @chewberto good? Can you talk one of them into a dumpster?


Nah, I always cum before I get that far.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @chewberto was great but I think this is @beardo level shit


 @ClaytonBigsby we need your ruling


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> @ClaytonBigsby we need your ruling


Best of all Clayton was always up for a field trip!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Nah, I always cum before I get that far.


Does getting banned get you that extra cum pressure?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 28, 2018)

My wife is sitting in the recliner looking at a IKEA magazine and I see her lift it up and look at it like the Playboy centerfold , it's a funny site to see, except they'll be a credit card bill to follow, and probably a damn lamp to put together.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife is sitting in the recliner looking at a IKEA magazine and I see her lift it up and look at it like the Playboy centerfold , it's a funny site to see, except they'll be a credit card bill to follow, and probably a damn lamp to put together.


I need a new lamp, some brazil nuts and almonds and another larger bottle of Vet CBD. I feel a Los Angeles trip coming on.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2018)

garlic chicken bacon pesto with peppers and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4172632 garlic chicken bacon pesto with peppers and cherry tomatoes.


I'd eat that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4172632 garlic chicken bacon pesto with peppers and cherry tomatoes.


I'm hangry atm.
I'd hit that!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

Let's share, I'll eat all the toppings you guys can have the bread


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2018)

been playing with DIY electronics, logging VPD, humidity, and temperature to a SD card

I only bought this, https://www.adafruit.com/wishlists/466928


the code i wrote for it


Spoiler





```
import adafruit_sdcard
import adafruit_si7021
import board
import busio
import digitalio
import math
import microcontroller
import storage
import time

# si7021 sensor
i2c = busio.I2C(board.SCL, board.SDA)
sensor = adafruit_si7021.SI7021(i2c)
# LEDs
redled = digitalio.DigitalInOut(board.D13)
redled.direction = digitalio.Direction.OUTPUT
greenled = digitalio.DigitalInOut(board.D8)
greenled.direction = digitalio.Direction.OUTPUT
# SD card
spi = busio.SPI(board.SCK, board.MOSI, board.MISO)
cs = digitalio.DigitalInOut(board.SD_CS)
sdcard = adafruit_sdcard.SDCard(spi, cs)
vfs = storage.VfsFat(sdcard)
storage.mount(vfs, "/sd")

# calculate current Vapour-pressure deficit
def vpd(temp, rh):
  # Estimated Saturation Pressures
  # Saturation Vapor Pressure method 1
  es1 = 0.6108 * math.exp(17.27 * temp / (temp + 237.3))
  # Saturation Vapor Pressure method 2
  es2 = 6.11 * 10**((7.5 * temp) / (237.3 + temp)) / 10
  # Saturation Vapor Pressure method 3
  es3 = 6.112 * math.exp(17.62 * temp / (temp + 243.12)) / 10
  # Saturation Vapor Pressure mean
  es = (es1 + es2 + es3) / 3
  # actual partial pressure of water vapor in air
  ea = rh / 100 * es
  # return Vapour-pressure deficit
  vpd = es - ea
  return vpd

# write to SD card
def sdwrite(sdlog):
  with open("/sd/log.txt", "a") as fp:  # open to add line to log.txt
  redled.value = True  # turn on Red LED when SD in use
  print(sdlog)  # print what your about to write to SD
  fp.write(sdlog)  # write to SD
  fp.flush()  # what does this do, hope it helps????
  redled.value = False  # turn off Red LED when SD is done   
   

print("Basic Logging of Vapour-pressure Deficit to filesystem")
# write at start or reset
sdwrite('\r\n')
sdwrite('*****@@@@@@[email protected]@@@@@*****\r\n')
sdwrite('\r\n')

while True:
  try:
  # CPU temperature
  cput = microcontroller.cpu.temperature
  # write to text filesystem
  sdwrite('------------------------------\r\n')
  sdwrite('CPU Temp = {0:f}\r\n'.format(cput))
  sdwrite('Sensor Temp: {} C'.format(sensor.temperature))
  sdwrite(' {} F\r\n'.format(sensor.temperature * 1.8 + 32))
  sdwrite('Humidity: {}%\r\n'.format(sensor.relative_humidity))
  sdwrite('VPD = {}\r\n'.format(vpd(sensor.temperature, sensor.relative_humidity)))   
  sdwrite('\r\n')
   
  # Blink Red after writing to SD
  for i in range(5):
  redled.value = True
  time.sleep(0.2)
  redled.value = False

  # Blink when not in use
  for i in range(540):
  greenled.value = True
  time.sleep(0.5)
  greenled.value = False
  # Blink faster when about to write
  for i in range(125):
  greenled.value = True
  time.sleep(0.2)
  greenled.value = False

  # skip errors but try to print them
  except OSError as oe:
  print('OSError = ', oe)
  time.sleep(5)
  pass
  except RuntimeError as re:
  print('RuntimeError = ', re)
  time.sleep(5)
  pass
```


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Let's share, I'll eat all the toppings you guys can have the bread


Then that would make you dessert


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Then that would make you dessert


Did you just call me sweet? 
PS feed me or feed me to something, I just like being part of the food chain


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you just call me sweet?
> PS feed me or feed me to something, I just like being part of the food chain


" Eat or be eaten " I said that to a girl in a bar one night, and she replied we can do both....ahh can I get you a drink...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 29, 2018)

In need of a vacation. Life's been throwing curve balls. Bought tickets for an out of state music fest labor day weekend but that's too far away. Gotta get outta here asap.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2018)

So, I've always used Gillette razors even way back to Super Blue's. Now using their Fusion blades, but noticed that WalMart is selling Harry's Razors. Starter kit: $10. Always been intrigued by them, anyone use them? Or do they shave like disposables which I definitely don't like.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> In need of a vacation. Life's been throwing curve balls. Bought tickets for an out of state music fest labor day weekend but that's too far away. Gotta get outta here asap.


Do you go to Legend Valley at all?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Saturday we were going through some stuff and rearranging the house, came across this, which is my favorite piece of sports memorabilia I own. It’s a piece of sideline turf from the RCA dome that was torn down to make room for the field house. When they demolish sports arenas they sell content, my girl got me this for Christmas one year. Huge colts fan!! 
It’s about a 4x3’ piece.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

After all that work Saturday, we got hungry. And yes @curious2garden this is takeout sushi.. I believe you made reference to not doing takeout. We love it that way, plus it’s cheaper cuz we don’t have to buy beverages


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 30, 2018)

Snake proof wall


----------



## srh88 (Jul 30, 2018)

Be right back.


----------



## 420God (Jul 30, 2018)

I've been using stumbleupon for years and last night it shutdown without warning. Sucks. I had over 200k stumbles. Gonna miss that site. Just signed up to reddit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> So, I've always used Gillette razors even way back to Super Blue's. Now using their Fusion blades, but noticed that WalMart is selling Harry's Razors. Starter kit: $10. Always been intrigued by them, anyone use them? Or do they shave like disposables which I definitely don't like.


The only razors we used in the OR were the Gillette disposables. The trick is the technique not the razor. We never had chafing, razor burn, ingrown hairs, nicks or cuts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

420God said:


> I've been using stumbleupon for years and last night it shutdown without warning. Sucks. I had over 200k stumbles. Gonna miss that site. Just signed up to reddit.


https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/24/17389230/stumbleupon-shut-down-internet-discovery

You may bump into Bob Zmuda over on reddit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> After all that work Saturday, we got hungry. And yes @curious2garden this is takeout sushi.. I believe you made reference to not doing takeout. We love it that way, plus it’s cheaper cuz we don’t have to buy beverages
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173304


----------



## 420God (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/24/17389230/stumbleupon-shut-down-internet-discovery
> 
> You may bump into Bob Zmuda over on reddit.


That'd be cool. Right now I cant get over how much porn there is.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2018)

420God said:


> That'd be cool. Right now I can get over how much porn there is.


 Bobby Z can help guide you through those murky waters as well ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Be right back.


Be safe until you return


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Be right back.


Please hurry the suspense is a killer


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Please hurry the suspense is a killer


It takes some time to find quality take out sushi! Be patient


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4173364
> Snake proof wall


Why does that stick keep trying to climb your......


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It takes some time to find quality take out sushi! Be patient


I thought maybe he went over to Reddit for the porn, I just assumed and you know what that means ( it means I was thinking and that never works out )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2018)

@Bareback - How is your son doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I thought maybe he went over to Reddit for the porn, I just assumed and you know what that means ( it means I was thinking and never works out )


I never knew there was porn on reddit! Anyway as our fearless leader @GreatwhiteNorth asked, how is your son?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> So, I've always used Gillette razors even way back to Super Blue's. Now using their Fusion blades, but noticed that WalMart is selling Harry's Razors. Starter kit: $10. Always been intrigued by them, anyone use them? Or do they shave like disposables which I definitely don't like.



Got a kit for Christmas. Didn't use until recently. As soons as I get through the razors I'm buying more for my Gillette. Much more expensive but they seem sharper and I think they last longer. 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It takes some time to find quality take out sushi! Be patient


I can help..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got a kit for Christmas. Didn't use until recently. As soons as I get through the razors I'm buying more for my Gillette. Much more expensive but they seem sharper and I think they last longer.
> 
> SH420


good enough for me, thanks!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Why does that stick keep trying to climb your......


that's ok, Emily, we love you anyway


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

razors suck. my grandpa gave me a Gillette razor that screwed open in the middle, took the double edged blades. i used it my entire life till it finally wore out 5 years ago. you can't find a decent one like that anymore, anything that looks like one in an ad is a piece of shit when you actually get it. just started using the yellow disposables and throw them away the first time it tugs hard.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jul 30, 2018)

Me friend and I got stoned and did adventures yesterday . mountain dabbing , stoned jenga, etc.
 


 
My friend smoking


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> razors suck. my grandpa gave me a Gillette razor that screwed open in the middle, took the double edged blades. i used it my entire life till it finally wore out 5 years ago. you can't find a decent one like that anymore, anything that looks like one in an ad is a piece of shit when you actually get it. just started using the yellow disposables and throw them away the first time it tugs hard.


Man I used to love the straight razor shave at the barber shop. Now I just do as you suggested, disposable and throw away at first tug..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I used to love the straight razor shave at the barber shop. Now I just do as you suggested, disposable and throw away at first tug..


i've never trusted anyone enough to let them touch me with a straight razor


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never trusted anyone enough to let them touch me with a straight razor


Lol, I feel like Doc Holiday in tombstone..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never trusted anyone enough to let them touch me with a straight razor


You haven't lived 'til you've been touched by a gay razor


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never trusted anyone enough to let them touch me with a straight razor


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)

I haven't shaved in at least 6 years


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> I haven't shaved in at least 6 years


i have to. i don't have a full beard, have a fu manchu, kind of.... if i let it grow, it makes my neck itch all the time, i look like i'm either a junky or a homeless person with fleas


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)

The woman who cuts my hair, trims it so I don't look too wild...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to. i don't have a full beard, have a fu manchu, kind of.... if i let it grow, it makes my neck itch all the time, i look like i'm either a junky or a homeless person with fleas


I'm kinda in the same boat - I can do a killer Fu Manchu or a nice Goat but if I quit shaving all together they'd call me Patches.
Too much Crow Dad said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat - I can do a killer Fu Manchu or a nice Goat but if I quit shaving all together they'd call me Patches.
> Too much Crow Dad said.


mine grows in good, but it dives me crazy, guess its the short curlies, makes me feel like there are ants walking on my neck


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Me friend and I got stoned and did adventures yesterday . mountain dabbing , stoned jenga, etc.
> 
> View attachment 4173462
> My friend smoking


Is that a college or some sort to the right?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> razors suck. my grandpa gave me a Gillette razor that screwed open in the middle, took the double edged blades. i used it my entire life till it finally wore out 5 years ago. you can't find a decent one like that anymore, anything that looks like one in an ad is a piece of shit when you actually get it. just started using the yellow disposables and throw them away the first time it tugs hard.





ANC said:


> I haven't shaved in at least 6 years


I'm going on 4 years this October without shaving. When I did shave, it was a double edge razor. Only razor I could get a smooth shave and wouldn't get severe ingrown hairs. There still out there, I got a cheaper one that the head unscrews and you put the blade under it. My grandfather had an old gold plated Gillette clamshell that my aunt threw away when he went into assisted living "because they're dangerous". I was pissed, I've wanted it since I was a little kid.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> So, I've always used Gillette razors even way back to Super Blue's. Now using their Fusion blades, but noticed that WalMart is selling Harry's Razors. Starter kit: $10. Always been intrigued by them, anyone use them? Or do they shave like disposables which I definitely don't like.


I use Dollar shave club. I have to cancel about every six months to use up what eventually accumulates into stock, from them sending a 4 pack per month. 

Think it's like 5 bucks and it's the 4 blade razor. 3 solid 2 day growth shaves and 2 everyday shaves before it becomes my gooch and ball bag razor. I have multiple handles, btw. 

Hey the wifey likes smooth balls. Least I can do

Anyway it's a pretty solid blade for the price


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you go to Legend Valley at all?


I live about 30 minutes away. I've been a few times for different shows. Has been a few years tho. 

I'll comment on the razors now that I'm caught up. Haven't shaved my face in almost 6 years. Disposables for my head. One use and toss.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I live about 30 minutes away. I've been a few times for different shows. Has been a few years tho.


I thought you lived in that area. Went there in the 80's for concerts. Been to a few Hookahville's down Pataskala way too. Nice for a getwaway, they have camping. Crowds are not as rowdy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 30, 2018)

It's gotta be almost a decade since I've been to hookahville. Should probably get back down. Kinda wanna go check out some new shit tho.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You haven't lived 'til you've been touched by a gay razor


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

someone in "Gayman"'s ancestry was probably a jester or performer. bet the male kids in that family learn to fight early


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a goatee. I grew it out about 6 inches and people started looking at me differently. Like they were scared. One day I was standing in line at a McDonald's. Some guy comes upto me and started asking if I remembered him from prison. It was time to trim it back.
Then I grew out my beard. I went from gangland to isis... that didn't work for me either.

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a goatee and have for many years, my grown children have never seen me without one. Keep it trimmed low..

Oldest will be 27


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I have a goatee and have for many years, my grown children have never seen me without one. Keep it trimmed low..
> 
> Oldest will be 27


I repulse my wife if I shave lol. Have only gone clean shave once.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Bareback - How is your son doing?


When I left yesterday he was showing signs of improvement, and I talked to my wife at lunch today and she said at 3 am he got up off the couch, went got a bath and went to bed and got a good night's sleep. Then she said he'd not had any pain meds all night, so I figure he is either hurting and trying to tuff it out or is finally coming around . But I tell you man Thursday, Friday, and Saturday was horrible for him and emotional for me and his mom. He will be wired shut for another week or so , and this boy likes to eat , I know he be miserable.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I repulse my wife if I shave lol. Have only gone clean shave once.



I only shave my face right before I go on the runway but I shave off all my body hair twice a week.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 30, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I only shave my face right before I go on the runway but I shave off all my body hair twice a week.


Nice gotta keep it smooth.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> When I left yesterday he was showing signs of improvement, and I talked to my wife at lunch today and she said at 3 am he got up off the couch, went got a bath and went to bed and got a good night's sleep. Then she said he'd not had any pain meds all night, so I figure he is either hurting and trying to tuff it out or is finally coming around . But I tell you man Thursday, Friday, and Saturday was horrible for him and emotional for me and his mom. He will be wired shut for another week or so , and this boy likes to eat , I know he be miserable.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Only another week of wires? In my experience it usually ran close to 6, nice.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2018)

Amen. Just enjoy the experience, phuck your fone...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2216697968573607


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Only another week of wires? In my experience it usually ran close to 6, nice.


I wanted to get the name of the procedure so you could explain the whole thing to everyone but for the life of me I can't remember a damn thing.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I wanted to get the name of the procedure so you could explain the whole thing to everyone but for the life of me I can't remember a damn thing.


I’ve been outta the loop, what happened? Sounds terrible, but glad he’s on the mend


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I wanted to get the name of the procedure so you could explain the whole thing to everyone but for the life of me I can't remember a damn thing.


It was a type of sagittal osteotomy and they are involved surgeries.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

He had a facial reconstructive surgery, where they cut his upper jaw into in two places and all the way around moved it forward and reshaped it put it back together with screws and plates and wired the whole thing shut until it sets.

He'd been having migraines and pain for ten years or more.


How did your secret Santa grow turn out?

Ohh and they removed three wisdom teeth for good measure


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> He had a facial reconstructive surgery, where they cut his upper jaw into in two places and all the way around moved it forward and reshaped it put it back together with screws and plates and wired the whole thing shut until it sets.
> 
> He'd been having migraines and pain for ten years or more.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I thought a social worker might wanna visit my home because my EX and daughter had THC in their blood when my daughter was born. So I put things on hold only to find out it was unnecessary. But no biggie. 

They don’t even know I’m the father, lol, and now I have to get my name on the birth certificate because my ex is...she didn’t know she was preggers and the whole things a mess. 

Luckily I got a beautiful baby girl outta the whole thing


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> To be honest, I thought a social worker might wanna visit my home because my EX and daughter had THC in their blood when my daughter was born. So I put things on hold only to find out it was unnecessary. But no biggie.
> 
> They don’t even know I’m the
> father, lol, and now I have to get my name on the birth certificate because my ex is...she didn’t know she was preggers and the whole things a mess.
> ...


Check out the pics I put in the beautiful thread of my granddaughter.

Ohh hang in there for your kids sake, I put up with a lot of crazy shit from my ol' lady for my kids and it was worth it, but to be honest she is lucky not to be fish food.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> To be honest, I thought a social worker might wanna visit my home because my EX and daughter had THC in their blood when my daughter was born. So I put things on hold only to find out it was unnecessary. But no biggie.
> 
> They don’t even know I’m the father, lol, and now I have to get my name on the birth certificate because my ex is...she didn’t know she was preggers and the whole things a mess.
> 
> Luckily I got a beautiful baby girl outta the whole thing


That should be surprisingly easy. Make an appointment with the local child support division DA. Bring your DNA results and offer to pay support when they add you to the birth cert. 

Seriously here's the info: https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CHSI/CDPH Document Library/CHSI-Affidavit-to-Amend-Birth-2017.pdf


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to. i don't have a full beard, have a fu manchu, kind of.... if i let it grow, it makes my neck itch all the time, i look like i'm either a junky or a homeless person with fleas


@curious2garden posted once how people here rarely look how you picture them, when you finally meet irl, but when you posted the pic of your facial hair not too long ago, you looked exactly how I pictured you. Something about your name and previous avi just fit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @curious2garden posted once how people here rarely look how you picture them, when you finally meet irl, but when you posted the pic of your facial hair not too long ago, you looked exactly how I pictured you. Something about your name and previous avi just fit.


LOL the Shrubber just had to be the exception that proved the rule


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

not going to tell you i look like Clint, but stick my beard on this avi and that's pretty much me, expression and all. 
i don't feel like i'm scowling, but when i pass a window or w/e, there i am....


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)

My dad could have a pretty severe frown face at times... One night I was playing games on my PC when my eye caught my reflection in the window... there was the old man looking back at me...
Strange as I always looked more like my mom when I was young.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2018)

_"America Has Millions Of Millennial Brats That Need To Move Away From Mommy And Daddy And Start Acting Like Adults"_

http://patriotrising.com/america-has-millions-of-millennial-brats-that-need-to-move-away-from-mommy-and-daddy-and-start-acting-like-adults/


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I repulse my wife if I shave lol. Have only gone clean shave once.


You sure it’s the shave?


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Jul 31, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Be right back.


I miss you so fucking much already


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4173364
> Snake proof wall


Wasn't that a movie? "Snakes on a patio" or sumthin


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2018)

https://iwaspoisoned.com/location/united-states/california


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2018)

Chipotle has had tons of these cases in the last few years; I thought they were going to close


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Chipotle has had tons of these cases in the last few years; I thought they were going to close


Yeah ..that is quite alarming. I won’t eat there, too risky. 
The weed scene here is so strange. There are some killer deals if you find the right shop. I bough 2 grams downtown LA for $45 a few days ago . Then Today I found a little shop in the barrio 45 min from downtown top shelf eighth first time shopper special $20 .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://iwaspoisoned.com/location/united-states/california


https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/31/chipotles-new-management-still-has-the-old-problem-food-safety.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


is that John Larroquette on the cover? i was wondering what happened to him


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2018)

I've been painting lately. This is my favorite out of the bunch so far. I still need to clear coat it, I have some clear coat somewhere I just need to find it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 4174260
> 
> I've been painting lately. This is my favorite out of the bunch so far. I still need to clear coat it, I have some clear coat somewhere I just need to find it.


I like it; reminds me the Hubble on mushrooms


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 4174260
> 
> I've been painting lately. This is my favorite out of the bunch so far. I still need to clear coat it, I have some clear coat somewhere I just need to find it.


OMG I'd buy that one! All that blue is perfect! PM me, please


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 4174260
> 
> I've been painting lately. This is my favorite out of the bunch so far. I still need to clear coat it, I have some clear coat somewhere I just need to find it.


Great job, you should post this in the beautiful thread.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 4174260
> 
> I've been painting lately. This is my favorite out of the bunch so far. I still need to clear coat it, I have some clear coat somewhere I just need to find it.


That’s trippy! It looks like outterspace. What kind of music do you listen 2? Wow you are so talented!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s trippy! It looks like outterspace. What kind of music do you listen 2? Wow you are so talented!


I keep reading


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that John Larroquette on the cover? i was wondering what happened to him


Roger I didn't want to point out the obvious but it clearly says " Taco Bell destroyed his anus " so that is what happened to him. 



Morning Roger how much rain you getting this week, we've already had two inches.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Roger I didn't want to point out the obvious but it clearly says " Taco Bell destroyed his anus " so that is what happened to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Roger how much rain you getting this week, we've already had two inches.


not sure, but there are big puddles in my garden, about time for it to stop...just any time....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I keep reading


 is this from a story about how an otter steals a goldfishes home and makes him go on a journey he's clearly not enjoying?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is this from a story about how an otter steals a goldfishes home and makes him go on a journey he's clearly not enjoying?


I'm pretty sure otters can't breathe under water. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What kind of music do you listen 2?


Mainstream easy listening stuff like this.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is this from a story about how an otter steals a goldfishes home and makes him go on a journey he's clearly not enjoying?


Reference to otter space


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


bahahahahah thats was fuckin hilarious.,im a 1st time personal grower here in Ireland,and i just found out i got might (pretty likely) have the clap of my mates ex bird,and now i think my dicks falling off....now you


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2018)

Dr.ikramkush said:


> bahahahahah thats was fuckin hilarious.,im a 1st time personal grower here in Ireland,and i just found out i got might (pretty likely) have the clap of my mates ex bird,and now i think my dicks falling off....now you









Hi new guy. Thanks for sharing.

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 1, 2018)

lokie said:


> Hi new guy. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Welcome to RIU.


thanks man,glad to takepart


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

lokie said:


> Hi new guy. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Welcome to RIU.


The new guy came here with a dick problem and will leave with a butt ache.....how ironic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2018)

You know it's gonna be a bad day when a bear eats your million dollar Shelby Cobra.

 

http://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Bear-lays-waste-to-valuable-Shelby-Cobra-in-Girdwood-489467391.html


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You know it's gonna be a bad day when a bear eats your million dollar Shelby Cobra.
> 
> View attachment 4174787
> 
> http://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Bear-lays-waste-to-valuable-Shelby-Cobra-in-Girdwood-489467391.html


Not so bad for the bear


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2018)

hope everyones summer is fun
yeah i know he looks nothing like me

Edited


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

Aww he's a cutie.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2018)

sunni said:


> hope everyones summer is fun
> yeah i know he looks nothing like me


Oh those blue eyes!! What a doll


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

sunni said:


> hope everyones summer is fun
> yeah i know he looks nothing like me


i think i know where harry anderson's spirit went, give that kid a deck of cards


----------



## 420God (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Aug 2, 2018)

Yesterday I was feeling so so, like maybe I could start to process things. I went to work, was able to function, though it was on an extremely low level. Today, today is bad. Today is disasterious. My stomach is in my throat, I can’t control my emotions. I haven’t been able to eat anything since Sunday. Life stuff, man. Life punched me right in the face and fuckin rocked my whole world. 

RIP sanity


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)

sanity is over rated. i don't even try anymore.
just be yourself....others can deal with you or not


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday I was feeling so so, like maybe I could start to process things. I went to work, was able to function, though it was on an extremely low level. Today, today is bad. Today is disasterious. My stomach is in my throat, I can’t control my emotions. I haven’t been able to eat anything since Sunday. Life stuff, man. Life punched me right in the face and fuckin rocked my whole world.
> 
> RIP sanity


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)

what's sanity?

just be u, if someone else doesn't like it, who cares, you are you...and that's all ya need.


----------



## 420God (Aug 2, 2018)

The hot ones are always crazy so we already think you are.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday I was feeling so so, like maybe I could start to process things. I went to work, was able to function, though it was on an extremely low level. Today, today is bad. Today is disasterious. My stomach is in my throat, I can’t control my emotions. I haven’t been able to eat anything since Sunday. Life stuff, man. Life punched me right in the face and fuckin rocked my whole world.
> 
> RIP sanity


Wish you were close enough to hug.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday I was feeling so so, like maybe I could start to process things. I went to work, was able to function, though it was on an extremely low level. Today, today is bad. Today is disasterious. My stomach is in my throat, I can’t control my emotions. I haven’t been able to eat anything since Sunday. Life stuff, man. Life punched me right in the face and fuckin rocked my whole world.
> 
> RIP sanity


So sorry you're dealing with that. I know exactly how you feel. Dealing with a breakup right now. Haven't eaten in days, can't sleep worth a fuck. Basiclly been on a whisky diet for a week now.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So sorry you're dealing with that. I know exactly how you feel. Dealing with a breakup right now. Haven't eaten in days, can't sleep worth a fuck. Basiclly been on a whisky diet for a week now.


So sorry


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I bet @Indacouch could do a gnarly ball sack tattoo! 

Might sting a little...


----------



## Karah (Aug 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So sorry you're dealing with that. I know exactly how you feel. Dealing with a breakup right now. Haven't eaten in days, can't sleep worth a fuck. Basiclly been on a whisky diet for a week now.


Same kinda...except I don’t dare drink. It’ll only make it worse.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> Same kinda...except I don’t dare drink. It’ll only make it worse.


Yeah I probably shouldn't be either but it's how I'm dealing with it. Probably because i feel guilty that i could have done a hundred things to fix the relationship but I was so wrapped up in my own bullshit that I let the love of my life slip away. Just really upset with myself right now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday I was feeling so so, like maybe I could start to process things. I went to work, was able to function, though it was on an extremely low level. Today, today is bad. Today is disasterious. My stomach is in my throat, I can’t control my emotions. I haven’t been able to eat anything since Sunday. Life stuff, man. Life punched me right in the face and fuckin rocked my whole world.
> 
> RIP sanity





Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So sorry you're dealing with that. I know exactly how you feel. Dealing with a breakup right now. Haven't eaten in days, can't sleep worth a fuck. Basiclly been on a whisky diet for a week now.


Been there, done that soooo many times.
Years ago, but still.

You absolutely must move on, the past is history, the future is a mist. Only today sucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Been there, done that soooo many times.
> Years ago, but still.
> 
> You absolutely must move on, the past is history, the future is a mist. Only today sucks.


I do not envy the young. I remember the pain.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2018)

*FIDO*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I do not envy the young. I remember the pain.


Oh, absolutely.

And I still think about a couple of them sometimes.

But you look around at the family you have and those old relationships become a fleeting thought. 

You have to wash it off, move on. I had a couple friends that shit consumed.
A buddy took 52 tuinoIs after a break up in 1978. Never been the same since. That's just nuts. Things get better.
(Unless you take 52 tuinoIs, then you wind up on disability.)


----------



## Karah (Aug 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah I probably shouldn't be either but it's how I'm dealing with it. Probably because i feel guilty that i could have done a hundred things to fix the relationship but I was so wrapped up in my own bullshit that I let the love of my life slip away. Just really upset with myself right now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2018)

sunni said:


> hope everyones summer is fun
> yeah i know he looks nothing like me


Are you sure it's yours?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


>


Hugs are always nice.


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday I was feeling so so, like maybe I could start to process things. I went to work, was able to function, though it was on an extremely low level. Today, today is bad. Today is disasterious. My stomach is in my throat, I can’t control my emotions. I haven’t been able to eat anything since Sunday. Life stuff, man. Life punched me right in the face and fuckin rocked my whole world.
> 
> RIP sanity


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So sorry you're dealing with that. I know exactly how you feel. Dealing with a breakup right now. Haven't eaten in days, can't sleep worth a fuck. Basiclly been on a whisky diet for a week now.


Please allow me to woo you too.


----------



## Karah (Aug 2, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Lmao I got nothing.


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you sure it's yours?


I hope so


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday I was feeling so so, like maybe I could start to process things. I went to work, was able to function, though it was on an extremely low level. Today, today is bad. Today is disasterious. My stomach is in my throat, I can’t control my emotions. I haven’t been able to eat anything since Sunday. Life stuff, man. Life punched me right in the face and fuckin rocked my whole world.
> 
> RIP sanity


Hang tuff girl, you'll be ok...... it always feels better when the hurt goes away..... whatever that means.

Broken heart sucks, for me I can't breathe can't focus.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2018)

sunni said:


> I hope so


I think you're safe Girl. 
He's too ornery to belong to anyone else.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So sorry you're dealing with that. I know exactly how you feel. Dealing with a breakup right now. Haven't eaten in days, can't sleep worth a fuck. Basiclly been on a whisky diet for a week now.


That much whisky ain't good for you, take care of yourself man.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That much whisky ain't good for you, take care of yourself man.


Agreed - my demon of choice was Gin when I made that journey many years ago.

One night - got shot at (with my own pistol), destroyed a car, split my sternum, severely bruised heart, 4 broken ribs & multiple stitches.

NTS, don't smoke weed (if you haven't in forever) after drinking yourself blind in a jealous rage & then jump into the drivers seat.
What a dumbass that dude was!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 3, 2018)

sunni said:


> I hope so


Fairly sure you're 99.999998% safe.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Aug 3, 2018)

My cat got a hold of my phone n took some selfies this morning


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That much whisky ain't good for you, take care of yourself man.


Yeah I actually didn't drink at all yesterday. Actually got some food in me and somewhat decent sleep.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Agreed - my demon of choice was Gin when I made that journey many years ago.
> 
> One night - got shot at (with my own pistol), destroyed a car, split my sternum, severely bruised heart, 4 broken ribs & multiple stitches.
> 
> ...


Drinking has taken a heavy toll on my life...
Dad was a career alky, he never provided a home or any kinda example me and my brothers. As a result we thought sex, drugs, and partying non-stop was normal. This was a stepping stone for the hellish childhood and short lives we endured .
So we lived with my mom's dad who was a disabled veteran and raging alky as well, also meaner than a snake. Until my know it all aunt decided to have us put in a group home ( 3 years ) . Then mom got remarried and decided to play mom well her new husband was also a drinker but he worked and I mean worked every day , he provided a home, steady meals and insisted we went to school, he also did stuff like take us fishing, hunting, and taught us skills ( and made us use them to ) . But all that early psycho damage had been done, and we were doomed. 
My middle brother died in a car wreck @21 long day of drinking, drugs and usual high speed stuff.
My oldest brother drank himself to death a few years later, he just set in a chair and drank liquor till it killed him.
My wife's excessive drinking caused our divorce, we remarried a couple years later, nothing had changed, maybe four years later she put it down and hadn't drank since. 

Sorry for the long depressing post .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2018)

hey, don't worry about it. just realize you don't have to be that person.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2018)

It's not worth it, if if brings you down. Something i tell my wife " watch that rabbit hole, it goes really far down, and the deeper it goes, you will follow it, say out of it"

in life remember you just a grain of sand compared to rest of life around you....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)

Really?
I figured this would be something super nasty... 
---
https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/whats-trending/lobster-festival-sea-goddess-dethroned-over-online-photos/ar-BBLsz2A?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=ACERDHP17
---
ROCKLAND, Maine — The 2018 Maine Lobster Festival Sea Goddess has been dethroned less than 24 hours after she was crowned because of what organizers described as photos of "inappropriate behavior" on her social media page.

Eighteen-year-old Taylor Hamlin was crowned Sea Goddess at the 71-year-old festival Wednesday. On Thursday, she posted on Facebook she lost the title after community members emailed photos of her.

The Portland Press Herald reports one *showed Hamlin holding a joint. Another showed her holding a device for vaping.*

Hamlin said she was told to sign a document saying she could no longer fulfill her duties. Organizers said the photos "were not in keeping with the behavior and image of the Maine Sea Goddess" and Taylor decided to resign.

Crown Princess Erin Dugan will assume sea goddess duties.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


>


Sup girl? heard you're on the market again. jump into my cart, I'll take you for a spin...


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Really?
> I figured this would be something super nasty...
> ---
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/whats-trending/lobster-festival-sea-goddess-dethroned-over-online-photos/ar-BBLsz2A?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=ACERDHP17
> ...


It's been part of the rules for a long time. Was at the event for a bit they charge crazy prices for 2 lobsters.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> It's been part of the rules for a long time. was at the event for a bit they charge crazy prices for 2 lobsters.


You should boycott those assholes and just send me all your lobsters.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup girl? heard you're on the market again. jump into my cart, I'll take you for a spin...View attachment 4175740


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You should boycott those assholes and just send me all your lobsters.


Most were charging 40 or a little more for two 1 1/4lb lobsters. They could get 6 for that price right now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi @Karah hope you're having a better day.





All this time will pass, into the past
So if you're happy, then make each moment last, don't hold nothing back
And if you're suffering, remember it won't last, get over it fast
Get back to living and giving Love

This life is just a test
I will remember, I will remember
This life ain't over yet
So please remember, not to forget

Newborn babies cry, their very first tears, they are so hopeful
Great grandfathers die, after many years, it is a circle
Teenagers find Love, then screw it all up
They are so fearful, yet somehow invincible

This life is not a curse
But there will be hard times, and it will get worse
But always do your best
And always remember that you are blessed

Everywhere you go, plant seeds, Love will grow
But remember who you are
And if you travel far, remember your heart is where your home is
So if you travel to the stars, remember your heart
And you won't be homeless or homesick at all
This life is just a test, with many failures and some success
But I will place my bets, and I will leave here with no regrets

SH420


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup girl? heard you're on the market again. jump into my cart, I'll take you for a spin...View attachment 4175740


It’s complicated


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> It’s complicated


 Shopping carts are simple


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Shopping carts are simple


Too basic.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> Too basic.


Have you seen my cock?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah never gives me a shot....@Karah stop depriving yourself, woman.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Most were charging 40 or a little more for two 1 1/4lb lobsters. They could get 6 for that price right now.


Sadly that's the regular price in LA for less. I keep thinking I'll get a live one but somehow it will end up being named Fred and living in my swimming pool


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly that's the regular price in LA for less. I keep thinking I'll get a live one but somehow it will end up being named Fred and living in my swimming pool


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Karah never gives me a shot....@Karah stop depriving yourself, woman.


I can’t even message you nudes


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I can’t even message you nudes


 what has RIU become ... I lament


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I can’t even message you nudes


He missed his chance! Now he will have to console himself with lobster. Preferably not named Fred


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Have you seen my cock?


 Is it like those really cool 1960s shopping carts that get twice as long if you handle them right? Those marked me as a kid


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I can’t even message you nudes


I'm more interested in your mind.



























Take notes, muthafuckers.


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm more interested in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like tacos.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I like tacos.


Serious question, have you ever had a real taco?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> Too basic.


He could put a motor in it that could qualify it for Indy, Mexicans have skillz


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> He could put a motor in it that could qualify it for Indy, Mexicans have skillz


shopping carts tend to go best a little loose


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> He could put a motor in it that could qualify it for Indy, Mexicans have skillz


She likes tacos (although I wonder about the quality of the tacos she has experienced). They could be a match made in heaven!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> shopping carts tend to go best a little loose


Oh is that @Indagrow? I think he posted pics of that. Where's the blue max emblem?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2018)

@mr sunshine could take her to taco heaven


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I like tacos.


I knew you'd come around. Pm me, I wanna talk about our future and stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh is that @Indagrow? I think he posted pics of that. Where's the blue max emblem?


I imagine @Indagrow could max the Aisle 500


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> @mr sunshine could take her to taco heaven


That is what I was thinking he could blow her mind. She might not be prepared for actual mexi taco. Then again she could reciprocate with Pizza! Wedding by Xmas.


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> She likes tacos (although I wonder about the quality of the tacos she has experienced). They could be a match made in heaven!





Singlemalt said:


> @mr sunshine could take her to taco heaven


Nahhhh in all seriousness I still have a boyfriend  but def like tacos.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> Nahhhh in all seriousness I still have a boyfriend  but def like tacos.


You could have two boyfriends; sunshine is an important and busy man who wouldn't take up all your time as the country needs him


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> Nahhhh in all seriousness I still have a boyfriend  but def like tacos.


Want a sancho?


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You could have two boyfriends; sunshine is an important and busy man who wouldn't take up all your time as the country needs him


I’m interested in seeing how this is gonna play out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You could have two boyfriends; sunshine is an important and busy man who wouldn't take up all your time as the country needs him


Hell yeah, I'd be in and out in no time... 


Karah said:


> I told you, I can’t even message you.


How hard are you trying?


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How hard are you trying?


I meannnnnnnnn....I can see that I can’t message you. 

Not that I’ve checked


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’m interested in seeing how this is gonna play out.


Sunshine is a lot nicer and more secure than Bruce Wayne


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> Nahhhh in all seriousness I still have a boyfriend  but def like tacos.


I know sweetie, I just want to make you laugh, you've been through hell recently.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2018)

Sunshine, you have an unlisted PM, you have to initiate


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> I meannnnnnnnn....I can see that I can’t message you.
> 
> Not that I’ve checked


As the man he should message you first!
Etiquette


----------



## Karah (Aug 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sunshine is a lot nicer and more secure than Bruce Wayne


 He wants to compare dick sizes. Super nice ^_^


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sunshine, you have an unlisted PM, you have to initiate


LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm not giving up on us karah... our love is like a seed, you just have to give it copious amounts of cal-mag and it will give us a shit ton of bud. You're acting like a spidermite right now, Stop making holes in our leaves.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not giving up on us karah... our love is like a seed, you just have to give it copious amounts of cal-mag and it will give us a shit ton of bud. You're acting like a spidermite right now, Stop making holes in our leaves.


such poetry ::sniff::


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not giving up on us karah... our love is like a seed, you just have to give it copious amounts of cal-mag and it will give us a shit ton of bud. You're acting like a spidermite right now, Stop making holes in our leaves.


 Too soon with all your phosphorus ... love must bloom


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yeah, I'd be in and out in no time...
> 
> How hard are you trying?


----------



## lokie (Aug 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> Nahhhh in all seriousness I still have a boyfriend  but def like tacos.


You are not making this easy, playing coy and hard to get and all.

I ain't a quitter.


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

Had a nice drive through the Stellenbosch Winelands to pick up a strut from a scrapyard for my car...
The auto place fucked up the inside of my top mount when they didn't tighten the nut. Got tired of their shit after the 5th time going back.
Just ripped a whole strut off a scrapped car, now I can rebuild mine again with the little inner top plate from the scrapyard. Also scored a few odds and ends of worn parts in my car that the scrapped car had nicer ones of.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Had a nice drive through the Stellenbosch Winelands to pick up a strut from a scrapyard for my car...
> The auto place fucked up the inside of my top mount when they didn't tighten the nut. Got tired of their shit after the 5th time going back.
> Just ripped a whole strut off a scrapped car, now I can rebuild mine again with the little inner top plate from the scrapyard. Also scored a few odds and ends of worn parts in my car that the scrapped car had nicer ones of.


 I imagine your car as one of these ...


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

I've had 2 of those.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2018)

I was picturing it more like. . .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was picturing it more like. . .
> 
> View attachment 4175984


nah, that belongs to max rockatansky


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've had 2 of those.


 I'm wagering "not the Lancia"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was picturing it more like. . .
> 
> View attachment 4175984


 I picture a dusty guy in a sling hanging over it and marveling at "the last of the Vee-Ites"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2018)

I'd still like to know the mechanics involved in transitioning from Naturally Aspirated to Supercharged at the flick of a switch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2018)

he'll have these in his toolbox


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd still like to know the mechanics involved in transitioning from Naturally Aspirated to Supercharged at the flick of a switch.


Yah I remember someone who knows something about cars (as distinct from meee) that that was some pretty movie bullshit. There needs to be a massive lever marked "change compression ratio" ... and once Volvo did build a busy little 4-cylinder with variable compression ... big servos moved the crankshaft up&down relative to the head ... thing sounded like a seagull on meth ... oh look! Carpet!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2018)

sunni said:


> hope everyones summer is fun
> yeah i know he looks nothing like me
> 
> Edited


Thanks Sunni, I hope u have a fun summer as well. A sketch from yesterday at the 

Santa Monica Beach .


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

I have actually gone and looked at a couple of Lancias over the years... Just sexier models...
My one high school GF's mom drove an HF Integrale that belonged to Serge Damseaux.


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Sunni, I hope u have a fun summer as well. A sketch from yesterday at the
> 
> Santa Monica Beach .
> View attachment 4176091


Jesus, that is depressing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jesus, that is depressing.


Why do you think depressing?


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

My idea of a beautiful scenery around the sea normally shows no sign that humans even exist.
That was like a montage of when you are on acid and go to the carnival, and instead of everything looking cool and bright, you see how tired the clowns and cleaners are of their act. they paint chipping off the rides, and noisy kids throwing up. Yeah, I'm waiting for my day's crazy pills to kick in. they are 24-hour release, so my chemistry changes based on the time of day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> My idea of a beautiful scenery around the sea normally shows no sign that humans even exist.
> That was like a montage of when you are on acid and go to the carnival, and instead of everything looking cool and bright, you see how tired the clowns and cleaners are of their act. they paint chipping off the rides, and noisy kids throwing up. Yeah, I'm waiting for my day's crazy pills to kick in. they are 24-hour release, so my chemistry changes based on the time of day.


I see your point! It is a very touristy beach with unruly insensitive children, bums picking from the trash can to scatter trash on the beach and homeless people trying to scam on you by physiological instigating violent rhetoric. I’m impressed you felt the vibe.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I see your point! It is a very touristy beach with unruly insensitive children, bums picking from the trash can to scatter trash on the beach and homeless people trying to scam on you by physiological instigating violent rhetoric. I’m impressed you felt the vibe.


You'll have to head north of Malibu and points beyond to get a better beach experience


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd still like to know the mechanics involved in transitioning from Naturally Aspirated to Supercharged at the flick of a switch.


They said in the commentary that it was total BS just done for coolness factor or whatever. The commentary is pretty good, they talk a lot about how certain scenes or effects were done or about filming the movie in general.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You'll have to head north of Malibu and points beyond to get a better beach experience


Right on. That’s where I’m heading next week to beat the valley heat wave coming up. Bummer the waves are so small right now. The ocean feel so amazing rockin our 72 degrees right now out there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine your car as one of these ...


I saw ANC's car more like this


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I saw ANC's car more like this


Lol that hits all the ANC buttons, nice


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)

Lol, yeah, I wanted a mini, but apart from being incompatible with the big trucks on the road now, they are an ABSOLUTE PAIN to do any mechanical work on. I haven't had a modified car for at least 20 years now....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, yeah, I wanted a mini, but apart from being incompatible with the big trucks on the road now, they are an ABSOLUTE PAIN to do any mechanical work on. I haven't had a modified car for at least 20 years now....


 When I visited France, I got to drive an original Mini. I even managed to fold my 188cm frame into the back seat with three French teens. It was a cozy experience. 
I was able to work the controls after a fashion ... I cannot believe I didn't leave a side mirror on some Medieval masonry somewhere.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2018)

The future is now. Do not resist.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The future is now. Do not resist.
> 
> View attachment 4176465


I do it the old fashioned way, saves me thirty bucks too.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd still like to know the mechanics involved in transitioning from Naturally Aspirated to Supercharged at the flick of a switch.





cannabineer said:


> Yah I remember someone who knows something about cars (as distinct from meee) that that was some pretty movie bullshit. There needs to be a massive lever marked "change compression ratio" ... and once Volvo did build a busy little 4-cylinder with variable compression ... big servos moved the crankshaft up&down relative to the head ... thing sounded like a seagull on meth ... oh look! Carpet!!!


 It's much more doable now with modern fuel, cam and ignition controls. It's still not easy. A big issue is when the blowers not spinning you're not getting air into the motor, so you'd need to have a bypass somehow. Compression isn't an issue, run high compression and just limit boost. Infinity has a variable compression turbo engine. Something with more displacement, a couple more cylinders and another turbo could be pretty sweet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

what was good enough for grandpa is good enough for me


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)

It works well if you use the anal probe attachment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

are you replying to me or weedfreak? either one is funny....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you replying to me or weedfreak? either one is funny....


I think it works for both, ANC is a law unto himself LOL


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you replying to me or weedfreak? either one is funny....


The tough choices life presents... now it is funnier if I don't actually answer.


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2018)

Wow. I'm half this guy's age, and about half as vibrant. Amazing...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow. I'm half this guy's age, and about half as vibrant. Amazing...


amazing? or just the realization that you're going to die soon, wtf do you have to lose?
guess it could be the same thing


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> amazing? or just the realization that you're going to die soon, wtf do you have to lose?
> guess it could be the same thing


I always found it curious that people tend to get more cautious as they age. Youth takes all the risk with so much more to lose. Life is funny...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I always found it curious that people tend to get more cautious as they age. Youth takes all the risk with so much more to lose. Life is funny...


Ironically the older you are the longer it takes to get over having fun or injury depending on how the fun turns out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ironically the older you are the longer it takes to get over having fun or injury depending on how the fun turns out.


Yeah, you think you're over it and 10 years later...


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I need a new lamp, some brazil nuts and almonds and another larger bottle of Vet CBD. I feel a Los Angeles trip coming on.


One eyed pup just had a seisure, scary. Vet said not to worry, but still want to be sure im covering bases if there is anything I can do?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> One eyed pup just had a seisure, scary. Vet said not to worry, but still want to be sure im covering bases if there is anything I can do?


I can't like this post but I wanted to show some support, hope your pup is ok.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> One eyed pup just had a seisure, scary. Vet said not to worry, but still want to be sure im covering bases if there is anything I can do?


i guess if the vets not worried....i'd still keep an eye on him


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 5, 2018)

Consensus seems to be if they dont last more than 5 min or recurr theres no big deal, but still 90 lbs of thrasing dog, then like humans can be we was pissed when he came out, took a while to calm down.


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

Eish, crises averted, I thought my ballast went bang. Heard a bang and my eye caught a blue flash.
The ground fault breaker tripped and the house power went out. I was visualizing having to deal with warranty exchanges and what not...
Turns out it was a tiny water pump from my one fish tank's waterfall filter that went boom.

I do have a backup ballast, but I had plans for it.


----------



## Karah (Aug 6, 2018)

Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

Happy Pre-Birthday to you Karah.
Hope you have a memorable one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


boohoo, bitch, i just turned 53 last month.....you either keep having birthdays, or you don't....pick one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2018)

p.s. happy birthday


----------



## Karah (Aug 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> boohoo, bitch, i just turned 53 last month.....you either keep having birthdays, or you don't....pick one


Silent birthdays.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


Happy birthday to you..... you don't look a day over ......( Pick an age ) ....... Here's a list of things to look forward to as you get older.
Memory lost ( it's ok )
Vision lost ( it's actually helpful when dating peeps your own age )
Hearing lost ( also can be useful )
Saggy tits ( personal experience )
The list goes on and on .....

Hope it is a great one.

PS. I'll need before and after pics to verify tit sag.....JS


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


Take lots of pictures... You are going to wish you still looked like this in 10 years' time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Happy birthday to you..... you don't look a day over ......( Pick an age ) ....... Here's a list of things to look forward to as you get older.
> Memory lost ( it's ok )
> Vision lost ( it's actually helpful when dating peeps your own age )
> Hearing lost ( also can be useful )
> ...


@Karah 
The boob info will be judged by a panel, not just @Bareback.
I hereby volunteer my time to help with this worthy cause.
~J/S~


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Happy birthday to you..... you don't look a day over ......( Pick an age ) ....... Here's a list of things to look forward to as you get older.
> Memory lost ( it's ok )
> Vision lost ( it's actually helpful when dating peeps your own age )
> Hearing lost ( also can be useful )
> ...


at least she doesn't have to worry about her balls hitting the toilet water.......i hope


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


At my age, that's still hot lil' college gal territory. Happy birthday in advance. BTW I'd like a sausage, olive, mushroom, jalapeno and anchovy, large to go. Thanks


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at least she doesn't have to worry about her balls hitting the toilet water.......i hope


Damn that water is cold.....








And deep too.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> One eyed pup just had a seisure, scary. Vet said not to worry, but still want to be sure im covering bases if there is anything I can do?





SSGrower said:


> Consensus seems to be if they dont last more than 5 min or recurr theres no big deal, but still 90 lbs of thrasing dog, then like humans can be we was pissed when he came out, took a while to calm down.


Please consider VetCBD for your pup (https://vetcbd.com/). Do not use a THC preparation for a canine.

My dog is currently seeing a Veterinary Neurosurgeon. She had three 5-15 second seizures. Every seizure is damaging to them, as well as us. We all lose neurons which are not replaced. My vet prescribed Keppra. I immediately started her on that, researched CBD preps for canines and I just finished withdrawing her from Keppra as the VetCBD is managing her seizures. 

VetCBD is specifically formulated for dogs. I'd get your dog on it immediately. If you want a referral to an incredibly good canine neurosurgical specialist please PM me. If you'd like to discuss this more feel free to PM.
hth,
Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

Karah said:


> Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


Celebrate because this is when life starts to get easier. You are at the intersection of good looking and good sense. 
HAPPY Birthday

PS I'll have what Singlemalt's having


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You are at the intersection of good looking and good sense.


Or as I would say, at the intersection of looking good and not giving a shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2018)

fucking crazy ass weather here, pissin down rain in the sunshine


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah, we had some heavy rains today too.. they are talking about 0 centigrade in the morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Or as I would say, at the intersection of looking good and not giving a shit.


That was 50ish for me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, we had some heavy rains today too.. they are talking about 0 centigrade in the morning.


That's gotta help with your water crisis - at least in the short term.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah, the dams are fuller than they were last year at the same time, but not near historic levels...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, the dams are fuller than they were last year at the same time, but not near historic levels...


I hope you get some of our weather.
I rains here about 50% of the time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2018)

I bet @Karah is late to her own birthday thread... 
I'll take your slice... er uh , I mean a slice .
I'm sure she didn't even notice... 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bet @Karah is late to her own birthday thread...
> I'll take your slice... er uh , I mean a slice .
> *I'm sure she didn't even notice... *
> 
> SH420


Well now, that would be embarrassing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> boohoo, bitch, i just turned 53 last month.....you either keep having birthdays, or you don't....pick one


Holy shit, that's almost dead! 

(I'll be 53 in a few months... )


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> Jesus Christ I’m gonna be 35 tomorrow


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit, that's almost dead!
> 
> (I'll be 53 in a few months... )


some mornings, i agree


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey,you outlived superman....


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Got hemorrhoids?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got hemorrhoids?


made me think of dennis rodman.....EWWw


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit, that's almost dead!
> 
> (I'll be 53 in a few months... )


LOL kids smh


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>





Chunky Stool said:


> Got hemorrhoids?


Piles


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Karah (Aug 7, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thanks kindly!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2018)

Girl at work said she can get some mdma. I gave her a bill and asked her to bring me what she can... today is the day I see her and hopefully pick up my shit. I'm so scared that she's going to hand me my money back and say she couldn't get any. That would ruin the rest of my week, I've already made plans to take the smackers and cum alot.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)

_*Every Day's the Weekend when you're Unemployed ...*_


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Girl at work said she can get some mdma. I gave her a bill and asked her to bring me what she can... today is the day I see her and hopefully pick up my shit. I'm so scared that she's going to hand me my money back and say she couldn't get any. That would ruin the rest of my week, I've already made plans to take the smackers and cum alot.


The girl came through. I'm so happy right now....


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)

is it good?


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> is it good?
> View attachment 4178583


I have no idea, she says she tried it and it tore her up. I'm going to dip into it after work, smoke a blunt take a few shots and receive a blowjob. Maybe eat some pussy, depending on how dry my mouth is....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I have no idea, she says she tried it and it tore her up. I'm going to dip into it after work, smoke a blunt take a few shots and receive a blowjob. Maybe eat some pussy, depending on how dry my mouth is....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I have no idea, she says she tried it and it tore her up. I'm going to dip into it after work, smoke a blunt take a few shots and receive a blowjob. Maybe eat some pussy, *depending on how dry my mouth is.*...


Olive oil, swish some olive oil in your mouth, stays moist and chicks dig it


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## TigerClock (Aug 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Olive oil, swish some olive oil in your mouth, stays moist and chicks dig it


Anyone confirm this?


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)

Sounds like HooDoo


----------



## TigerClock (Aug 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Sounds like HooDoo


Had to google hoodoo sounds scary when you read it as hoe-doo


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2018)

Yup, they work just fine...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2018)

TigerClock said:


> Anyone confirm this?


Your mom... Just way to easy, you only have yourself to blame for that one.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 10, 2018)

Lol classic


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 10, 2018)

Apparently i was drunk shopping because a package came today i have to memory of ordering. Anybody familiar with this stuff? Bought veg and bloom apparently.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2018)

I really need Bob Z to paint this for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really need Bob Z to paint this for me.
> 
> View attachment 4178851


let the good times roll


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2018)

Fucking ex's is just too easy but I need more ex's to have around so I have to go out and date its exhausting. Just fuck me, fall in love, get dumped, and join the roster. Its not that hard ladies wtf


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let the good times roll


Roger que Monsieur


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2018)

I would like to have the glass to display in the den.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 11, 2018)

So I was half in the bag today and I was like fuck I haven't heard from my riu bros for years what are all my rollitup bros doing so I had to check er out. Now excuse me I'm going to vomit into my shoe. I love you all


----------



## Steve French (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2018)

Steve French said:


> So I was half in the bag today and I was like fuck I haven't heard from my riu bros for years what are all my rollitup bros doing so I had to check er out. Now excuse me I'm going to vomit into my shoe. I love you all


3 months 
 years.

How the hell you been?
I'm excited you stoped in!


----------



## Steve French (Aug 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> 3 months
> View attachment 4179194 years.
> 
> How the hell you been?
> ...


As to how I've been, well. You're going to have to get back to me on that. I'm not sure just yet.


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> I would like to have the glass to display in the den.


Purkinje fibers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 11, 2018)

Quick cool off at the lake


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

@curious2garden I'm making you a painting and so far it looks like it may be my best yet and it's on a larger canvas than my previous paintings.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> @curious2garden I'm making you a painting and so far it looks like it may be my best yet and it's on a larger canvas than my previous paintings.


Woooo hooo! Looking forward to it. Thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Woooo hooo! Looking forward to it. Thank you.


Changing direction: thought you'd get a kick outta this:
https://www.expatica.com/fr/news/country-news/France-tourism-birds-offbeat_2031808.html
"
*'Intelligent' crows to pick up litter at French theme park*
10th August 2018,




0 comments

Six crows specially trained to pick up cigarette ends and rubbish will be put to work next week at a French historical theme park, its president said on Friday.

"The goal is not just to clear up, because the visitors are generally careful to keep things clean" but also to show that "nature itself can teach us to take care of the environment", Nicolas de Villiers of the Puy du Fou park, in the western Vendee region, told AFP."


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Changing direction: thought you'd get a kick outta this:
> https://www.expatica.com/fr/news/country-news/France-tourism-birds-offbeat_2031808.html
> "
> *'Intelligent' crows to pick up litter at French theme park*
> ...


Oh I would love to see the unintended consequences of that. They are so damn clever. If they are rewarded for bringing in things they will extrapolate if they don't have oversight (smart cameras) to detect if they brought in a sought item. This could get good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2018)

with a little more training, they could help at closing time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> with a little more training, they could help at closing time.
> View attachment 4179402


LOL that was almost the vision in my head. I imagined them stealing wigs, toupees, cigars virtually anything to get that tasty reward.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick cool off at the lake
> View attachment 4179267


What a looker and that grin, pure bliss.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that was almost the vision in my head. I imagined them stealing wigs, toupees, cigars virtually anything to get that tasty reward.


I was wondering how long till they take cigarettes from someone's hand or mouth. Could be a good smoking cessation aid. "Don't mind the bird, it's just my anti smoking crow"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was wondering how long till they take cigarettes from someone's hand or mouth. Could be a good smoking cessation aid. "Don't mind the bird, it's just my anti smoking crow"


Candy from babies, keys from purses all kinds of good stuff


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Candy from babies, keys from purses all kinds of good stuff


They should train some ferrets to work with the crows, nothing would be safe.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was wondering how long till they take cigarettes from someone's hand or mouth. Could be a good smoking cessation aid. "Don't mind the bird, it's just my anti smoking crow"


I can see the TV ad now ... some avuncular actor saying
"I used to have a monkey on my back 'til I put a crow on my shoulder"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 11, 2018)

Saw this on a commercial. I was searching for the commercial but found the whole video instead





SH420


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Fucking ex's is just too easy but I need more ex's to have around so I have to go out and date its exhausting. Just fuck me, fall in love, get dumped, and join the roster. Its not that hard ladies wtf


Where you been fucker?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 13, 2018)

Morning everyone. So most of you know that I smoke more than I can produce at the moment, which means I gotta buy it. Called in an order and was told they are waiting on their regular guy to get right, they shopped around and said everyone else was to expensive. I asked what was to expensive. 2k lb. they are used to 1500 lb. woah!! Anyone else experience prices this low? I’m not complaining cuz I’m paying for it, but $1500 lbs is crazy cheap.. 

That’s probably what @tyler.durden gets for a qp..


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I can see the TV ad now ... some avuncular actor saying
> "I used to have a monkey on my back 'til I put a crow on my shoulder"


----------



## Karah (Aug 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone. So most of you know that I smoke more than I can produce at the moment, which means I gotta buy it. Called in an order and was told they are waiting on their regular guy to get right, they shopped around and said everyone else was to expensive. I asked what was to expensive. 2k lb. they are used to 1500 lb. woah!! Anyone else experience prices this low? I’m not complaining cuz I’m paying for it, but $1500 lbs is crazy cheap..
> 
> That’s probably what @tyler.durden gets for a qp..


That’s what it goes for here in Michigan. From my experience at least. The market is so saturated right now, there’s zero room for profit. One of the many reasons why I had to shut my garden down.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 13, 2018)

Karah said:


> That’s what it goes for here in Michigan. From my experience at least. The market is so saturated right now, there’s zero room for profit. One of the many reasons why I had to shut my garden down.


That’s crazy, I still know of people paying $20 a G. And that’s even crazier..


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 13, 2018)

Howdy y'all!

How is RIU today?


----------



## Karah (Aug 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s crazy, I still know of people paying $20 a G. And that’s even crazier..


That kills my soul.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2018)

morning

did i ever tell you guys i hate mondays.....well if i didn't, there you go...

coffee in hand....

u guys should be in my area, some prices on good stuff going a little nutz 15 to 30 a G

cross the border crap, heck of alot cheaper.....course they're have problems too...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 13, 2018)

It's like 15-30 an 8th here in MI lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone. So most of you know that I smoke more than I can produce at the moment, which means I gotta buy it. Called in an order and was told they are waiting on their regular guy to get right, they shopped around and said everyone else was to expensive. I asked what was to expensive. 2k lb. they are used to 1500 lb. woah!! Anyone else experience prices this low? I’m not complaining cuz I’m paying for it, but $1500 lbs is crazy cheap..
> 
> That’s probably what @tyler.durden gets for a qp..


How's the quality?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> It's like 15-30 an 8th here in MI lol


not here mate, add another 5 to 10 bucks for good quality stuff


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How's the quality?


Good stuff for sure, I never complain about what I get from them. They have custies that pay 50 1/8 100qtr. Even more than that. I paid 170 for my last oz. I’ve posted this pic before, all their stuff comes packed like this.



 Sometimes they will txt me with even better deals. When they have some left but want to reup. Don’t get me wrong, I love the price, I just can’t believe how low it has went.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Where you been fucker?


Out shaking my dick at traffic and racing mainly, I picked up wakeboarding and am back building some hotrods in my shop. I go through periods here mainly when I have a girl thing as an escape from them. But I'm looking for new victims now.

How you been man? Still painfully cool?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 13, 2018)

Karah said:


> That’s what it goes for here in Michigan. From my experience at least. The market is so saturated right now, there’s zero room for profit. One of the many reasons why I had to shut my garden down.


Complete shut down or just producing personal?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2018)

$25-65 for an 1/8 (3.5g) at my counties' 2 legal shops


----------



## Karah (Aug 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Complete shut down or just producing personal?


Total shut down


----------



## Bareback (Aug 13, 2018)

I haven't bought anything in a long time, however I have a friend who gets ten pounds delivered from Colorado to Florida at 1500 per or less. His quality is good to great depending on the strain. With that said he prefers my weed to the stuff he buys.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I haven't bought anything in a long time, however I have a friend who gets ten pounds delivered from Colorado to Florida at 1500 per or less. His quality is good to great depending on the strain. With that said *he prefers my weed to the stuff he buys*.


Like the old saying goes, 
"What's your favorite beer?"

"Free Beer!"


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 14, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Out shaking my dick at traffic and racing mainly, I picked up wakeboarding and am back building some hotrods in my shop. I go through periods here mainly when I have a girl thing as an escape from them. But I'm looking for new victims now.
> 
> How you been man? Still painfully cool?


I found jesus a couple weeks ago. Just been praying a lot lately. I was heading in the wrong direction for a long time and I just praise the Lord that I had the sensibility to turn the ship around. Glad you're doing hot things with rod again.wakeboarding sounds fUn I'd like to try that, God willing. sorry about the periods, I hear the cramps are a a bitch.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I found jesus a couple weeks ago. Just been praying a lot lately. I was heading in the wrong direction for a long time and I just praise the Lord that I had the sensibility to turn the ship around. Glad you're doing hot things with rod again.wakeboarding sounds fUn I'd like to try that, God willing. sorry about the periods, I hear the cramps are a a bitch.


Your doing great keep it up!


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Where were you when thcfarmer mod event horizan, wisher2, incogneato420 and tophster
> attacked?
> 
> *(fixed tophster spelling)


The mods at thcfarmer are some of the worst I have seen. I will put grow every last one of them. They put there selfs on high horses “do what I say not as I do” attitude and I would like to slap it out of every one of them. 
Especially that new dipshit hiessen bubble. Guy tries to be all professional doing a comparison thread then just stops half way through and says the cobs won. Lol
What a turd. Now he just started a new comparison thread. 
You question any of those mods and there gang comes in to attack you like it’s there way or the highway!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> The mods at thcfarmer are some of the worst I have seen. I will put grow every last one of them. They put there selfs on high horses “do what I say not as I do” attitude and I would like to slap it out of every one of them.
> Especially that new dipshit hiessen bubble. Guy tries to be all professional doing a comparison thread then just stops half way through and says the cobs won. Lol
> What a turd. Now he just started a new comparison thread.
> You question any of those mods and there gang comes in to attack you like it’s there way or the highway!


Welcome to RIU; post often.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> They put there selfs on high horses


I thought most whores are high anyway.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I found jesus a couple weeks ago. Just been praying a lot lately. I was heading in the wrong direction for a long time and I just praise the Lord that I had the sensibility to turn the ship around. Glad you're doing hot things with rod again.wakeboarding sounds fUn I'd like to try that, God willing. sorry about the periods, I hear the cramps are a a bitch.


Yeah I remember you said he lived a couple houses down, glad you found someone to hangout with and can point you in the right direction to your house. Wakeboarding is pretty dope man..the water is quite forgiving and it finds its way in you most times you fall. The wake bunnies arnt to shabby either its just hard to hop on a strangers boat on the board I either overshoot or totally miss. The periods arnt bad man the other option is something I'm not ready for yet


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I thought most whores are high anyway.


All except for the legless one ~Consuelo~


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Welcome to RIU; post often.


Gracias amigo!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Gracias Senorita!


Slight adjustment to your post for accuracy.

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)

kinda missed that one didn't he......


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Slight adjustment to your post for accuracy.
> 
> Welcome to RIU.


Whoops thank you mr muchacho!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Be right back.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like the old saying goes,
> "What's your favorite beer?"
> 
> "Free Beer!"


I used to find free beer all the time at that shit hole apartment complex I used to work at. I don't care if it was free, Michelob Ultra sucks ass and couldn't get a teetotaler drunk if he slammed a 30 pack. Why the hell it's soooo popular here I have no idea.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4180783


Lol fuckin BarnBuster


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 14, 2018)

Found this lil guy on a side job, Sunday.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2018)

@Blue Wizard 
https://6abc.com/amp/pets-animals/this-is-the-perfect-job-if-you-love-cats/3955527/

Pack your bags man


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Gracias amigo!


De nada.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2018)

@srh88 

Here you go.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> @srh88
> 
> Here you go.


Nice.. thank you sir. I've been trying to find it again for awhile lol

Anyone who hasn't heard this album... Treat your ears to something nice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Nice.. thank you sir. I've been trying to find it again for awhile lol


I've got a ton of playlists on my youtube account just to file away all the music so I don't lose the good stuff.

Like this for example. So. Fucking. good.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Nice.. thank you sir. I've been trying to find it again for awhile lol
> 
> Anyone who hasn't heard this album... Treat your ears to something nice


Hey bro, text me fucker


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> @srh88
> 
> Here you go.


Holy shit that's good!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey bro, text me fucker


I'm hitting you up on Line


curious2garden said:


> Holy shit that's good!


You've heard it before lol. Might of been a fuzzy night though


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm liking reddit so far, it's just like TnT but more.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 15, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm liking reddit so far, it's just like TnT but more.
> 
> View attachment 4181417


Yeah it goes hard. It was a little over crowded when I first got on but I’m used to it now. Funny shit over there


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> .....snip.....
> 
> You've heard it before lol. Might of been a fuzzy night though


The best ones always are.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm liking reddit so far, it's just like TnT but more.
> 
> View attachment 4181417


That's where Bobby Z went. I should hang out more.


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 15, 2018)

My dick butt hurts.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 15, 2018)

Eltomcat said:


> My dick butt hurts.


Hey you asshole! Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 15, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey you asshole! Where the fuck have you been?


Haha tryna get my head straight. I found my old email, figured I'd come harass yall!! How you been?? You big ass bear!! Cheet!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 15, 2018)

Eltomcat said:


> Haha tryna get my head straight. I found my old email, figured I'd come harass yall!! How you been?? You big ass bear!! Cheet!!


Lol my bad I had company tonight. My sister came over. And so did my homies.

Hit me up on the line app bro


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2018)

RIP

_"Publicist Gwendolyn Quinn tells The Associated Press through a family statement that Franklin passed Thursday at 9:50 a.m. at her home in Detroit. The statement said "Franklin's official cause of death was due to advanced pancreatic cancer of the neuroendocrine type, which was confirmed by Franklin's oncologist, Dr. Philip Phillips of Karmanos Cancer Institute" in Detroit."_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

r-e-s-p-e-c-t, tell you what it means to me


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP
> 
> _"Publicist Gwendolyn Quinn tells The Associated Press through a family statement that Franklin passed Thursday at 9:50 a.m. at her home in Detroit. The statement said "Franklin's official cause of death was due to advanced pancreatic cancer of the neuroendocrine type, which was confirmed by Franklin's oncologist, Dr. Philip Phillips of Karmanos Cancer Institute" in Detroit."_


Sad. Another legend gone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Sad. Another legend gone.


and they're not being born like they used to be....who are our kids legends going to be? hannah montana?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and they're not being born like they used to be....who are our kids legends going to be? hannah montana?


Music was better when it wasn't about looks
@Blue Wizard knows tons of really good new bands that are crazy good. They should be getting way more recognition then they do


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

there's always good music out there. the problem used to be finding it at all. now, the problem is picking the diamonds out of the flood of shit that's available.
three accordion lessons and the tabs for lady of spain aren't youtube worthy......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's always good music out there. the problem used to be finding it at all. now, the problem is picking the diamonds out of the flood of shit that's available.
> three accordion lessons and the tabs for lady of spain aren't youtube worthy......


That still sounds 100 times better than the absolute garbage the tenants at that shithole I used to work at listened to.

Some generic drum beat sound file playing in the background while someone who has never played an instrument in their life fucks around on a keyboard. Then you add someone monotone talking the lyrics like Ben Stein, not singing them, talking them and sounding like they are reading it off a cue card so they don't forget mid sentence. The lyrics are usually about selling drugs, using drugs, having sex, killing people or all of the above. Then just auto tune it. 

I think the appeal those crack heads and freon huffers (seriously, these fuckers huffed freon) had for that shit was that the lyrics were extremely explicit and that somehow made them badass by extension. I could shit out better music in my sleep and I use the term music as loosely as possible.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

music these day is just plain crap....

like roger said few diamonds in the ruff, but you gotta sort through the rest of the crap....

alot i've found are one hit wonders........


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2018)

[QUOTE="Blue Wizard, post: 14418588, member: 348441"

crack heads and freon huffers 

made them badass by extension. [/QUOTE]


I love this post, so true a description, I've never heard.


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Music was better when it wasn't about looks


You gotta have a face for radio to have a voice...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm liking reddit so far, it's just like TnT but more.
> 
> View attachment 4181417


I signed up yesterday to check it out. I has 1 karma


----------



## 420God (Aug 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I signed up yesterday to check it out. I has 1 karma


I got most of mine for commenting on a pic of a fucking rock. It was a damn nice rock though. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> *Music was better when it wasn't about looks*
> @Blue Wizard knows tons of really good new bands that are crazy good. They should be getting way more recognition then they do


Everything is about appearance and emoting. It gets sickening.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> I got most of mine for commenting on a pic of a fucking rock. It was a damn nice rock though. Lol.


Must have been a great comment!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> I got most of mine for commenting on a pic of a fucking rock. It was a damn nice rock though. Lol.


Post the rock here lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> I got most of mine for commenting on a pic of a fucking rock. It was a damn nice rock though. Lol.


I like rocks, I have many in my collection. We must see this said rock


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Post the rock here lol


----------



## 420God (Aug 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Post the rock here lol





Singlemalt said:


> I like rocks, I have many in my collection. We must see this said rock


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2018)

Damned nice rock!


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4182437


Id skip the fuck out of that rock lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Id skip the fuck out of that rock lol


Lol, I thought the same thing


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2018)

One day we went to visit my Grandma who lived by the sea... I was in my twenties already, and we visited there like every 3 months or so as it was quite remote...

Anyway when we got there, instead of the white beach we were used to, the whole beach was flat rocks like those, just not round... we brought a bunch home.
The sand came back and I've never seen em again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> One day we went to visit my Grandma who lived by the sea... I was in my twenties already, and we visited there like every 3 months or so as it was quite remote...
> 
> Anyway when we got there, instead of the white beach we were used to, the whole beach was flat rocks like those, just not round... we brought a bunch home.
> The sand came back and I've never seen em again.


Global sanding


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2018)

There are actually sand cartels... sea sand is a valuable commodity.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Global sanding


Lmao!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 17, 2018)

The beach at my buddies parents place changes with the seasons. Anywhere from covered with small pebbles to basketball sized, and larger, boulders. Thier bluffs got taken down this past winter so there's actually sand on the beach right now,, but it's disappearing fast. We had our fire rock that we always had bonfires against, about 10ft dia and 5ft tall. It got pushed almost 20 ft ftom where it was last year. The power of the ocean is amazing.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I like rocks, I have many in my collection. We must see this said rock


Dr Hook said " Get your rocks off and roll'em on down the hill "


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Dr Hook said " Get your rocks off and roll'em on down the hill "


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 17, 2018)

Shit, I haven't heard Dr. Hook even mentioned in the last 10 years.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Shit, I haven't heard Dr. Hook even mentioned in the last 10 years.


Ohh man I love Dr Hook, such a funky grove, some really fun but also some moving songs too. Plus it takes me back to a completely different place in my life.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man I love Dr Hook, such a funky grove, some really fun but also some moving songs too. Plus it takes me back to a completely different place in my life.


Now I gotta go dig through my father's old records. There's probably an album or two of theirs in there.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Now I gotta go dig through my father's old records. There's probably an album or two of theirs in there.


I still have most of my albums from the 70's and 80's . I know I have the Dr Hook stuff, Alice Cooper, plus some Chech and Chong albums, hell I have Steve Martin on 8 track.

Anyway enjoy going through the collection .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

Got meff?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> One day we went to visit my Grandma who lived by the sea... I was in my twenties already, and we visited there like every 3 months or so as it was quite remote...
> 
> Anyway when we got there, instead of the white beach we were used to, the whole beach was flat rocks like those, just not round... we brought a bunch home.
> The sand came back and I've never seen em again.


Oh that fickle Benguela Upwelling


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> There are actually sand cartels... sea sand is a valuable commodity.


 The day one signs Libya on as a customer, I'll believe it


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2018)

This link worked for me.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 18, 2018)

HA! I knew he'd have some! I found a , looks to be never played, 1977 Dr. Hook 45 "Making love and music" single. One sides mono, one sides stereo. It's also printed with a star and "not for sale". Off to do some research.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got meff?


Not to mention there is a toaster, Xbox, tv and a Christmas tree in there!


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4182832
> 
> This link worked for me.


Thanks man, it doesn't show restrictions on my side.. good catch.
I always love chicken licken adds... But I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2018)

haha


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2018)

Lebron_James_Fan said:


> View attachment 4182945
> 
> life is strange
> 
> I swear I am only part time gay


An odd entrance you make.

Hi new guy.

Don't be shy now.

How many dix can fit in your mouth at once?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Fake news....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2018)

aretha was a white woman who denies her own heritage?
i never knew that...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2018)

While I was going up the stairs
I met a man who wasn't there.
He wasn't there again today, 
I wish that man would go away...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> While I was going up the stairs
> I met a man who wasn't there.
> He wasn't there again today,
> I wish that man would go away...


When I came home last night at three
The man was waiting there for me
But when I looked around the hall
I couldn’t see him there at all!
Go away, go away, don’t you come back any more!
Go away, go away, and please don’t slam the door...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

i first read that in a Robert Heinlein story, Methuselah's children, always remembered it


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2018)

The Atheist Community of Austin (ACA) sponsors many online shows that I enjoy, including the Atheist Experience, Godless Bitches, and the most recent show, Talk Heathens. These are basically call-in shows where folks are allowed to pose their questions and comments, and these usually turn into colorful debates and arguments. In this clip, a Flat Earther named Victor, who is a veritable encyclopedia of Flat Earth lore, calls in on the wrong day. Wrong for him, because this particular day's guest is an aerospace engineer that simply pummels the stupid out of Victor. I think Victor even learns a thing or two, but I can't be sure. Enjoy!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The Atheist Community of Austin (ACA) sponsors many online shows that I enjoy, including the Atheist Experience, Godless Bitches, and the most recent show, Talk Heathens. These are basically call-in shows where folks are allowed to pose their questions and comments, and these usually turn into colorful debates and arguments. In this clip, a Flat Earther named Victor, who is a veritable encyclopedia of Flat Earth lore, calls in on the wrong day. Wrong for him, because this particular day's guest is an aerospace engineer that simply pummels the stupid out of Victor. I think Victor even learns a thing or two, but I can't be sure. Enjoy!


flat earthers are so fun to mess with, they always bring me a good giggle or two

mornin btw


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The Atheist Community of Austin (ACA) sponsors many online shows that I enjoy, including the Atheist Experience, Godless Bitches, and the most recent show, Talk Heathens. These are basically call-in shows where folks are allowed to pose their questions and comments, and these usually turn into colorful debates and arguments. In this clip, a Flat Earther named Victor, who is a veritable encyclopedia of Flat Earth lore, calls in on the wrong day. Wrong for him, because this particular day's guest is an aerospace engineer that simply pummels the stupid out of Victor. I think Victor even learns a thing or two, but I can't be sure. Enjoy!


OMG 
He said you can't steer satellites because they don't have rudders!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The Atheist Community of Austin (ACA) sponsors many online shows that I enjoy, including the Atheist Experience, Godless Bitches, and the most recent show, Talk Heathens. These are basically call-in shows where folks are allowed to pose their questions and comments, and these usually turn into colorful debates and arguments. In this clip, a Flat Earther named Victor, who is a veritable encyclopedia of Flat Earth lore, calls in on the wrong day. Wrong for him, because this particular day's guest is an aerospace engineer that simply pummels the stupid out of Victor. I think Victor even learns a thing or two, but I can't be sure. Enjoy!


I think Victor is convinced that she's in on the conspiracy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think Victor is convinced that she's in on the conspiracy.



Lol. Conspiracy Theory is like god, it's a 'can't lose' unfalsifiable position. Any evidence _against_ the conspiracy becomes evidence _for _the conspiracy. Derp...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Conspiracy Theory is like god, it's a 'can't lose' unfalsifiable position. Any evidence _against_ the conspiracy becomes evidence _for _the conspiracy. Derp...


you really wanna screw with alot of people, call Mary the 13th apostle........boy do they get butt hurt about that....


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2018)

Someone gave me two 5' round beach towels. 











OH boy.

1 to shit on and 1 to cover it up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Someone gave me two 5' round beach towels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the orange slice one, naranja!


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2018)

I used to watch Atheist Experience religiously (ha). I haven't watched it for many years. 
But, Matt Dillahunty is a very respectable debater of reason. And i like Aron Ra. Cool guys.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> While I was going up the stairs
> I met a man who wasn't there.
> He wasn't there again today,
> I wish that man would go away...



Dude, for some reason the movie "Identity" popped into my head this morning. Then you post this, which was prominently featured in the movie. Creepy.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2018)

omg that movie ...Identity.. cool




we passed upon the stairs...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Dude, for some reason the movie "Identity" popped into my head this morning. Then you post this, which was prominently featured in the movie. Creepy.



I missed that flick, but I like Cusak. Should I bother to watch it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I used to watch Atheist Experience religiously (ha). I haven't watched it for many years.
> But, Matt Dillahunty is a very respectable debater of reason. And i like Aron Ra. Cool guys.



The show keeps getting better. Dillahunty is big time now, touring with the likes of Dawkins, Sam Harris, and Larry Krauss. He also got married, then divorced a few years later. I still have a crush on Tracy Harris, she rocks...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2018)

I knew he got married. I used to watch when his wife was a guest too. Tracy is cool. Like her too.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I missed that flick, but I like Cusak. Should I bother to watch it?


Yes. great surreal movie!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I missed that flick, but I like Cusak. Should I bother to watch it?


im not real big into movies and that movie was awesome. kept my attention through the whole flick... i definitely recommend watching it


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2018)

John Cusack, Ray Liotta, Amanda Peet. c'mon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yes. great surreal movie!


Fkn Netflix doesn't have it.
Go figure - all the moves you don't want to watch.

Though they do have the African Queen so I'm headed there tonight.
Love Bogart and Hepburn - Great classic.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fkn Netflix doesn't have it.
> Go figure - all the moves you don't want to watch.
> 
> Though they do have the African Queen so I'm headed there tonight.
> Love Bogart and Hepburn - Great classic.


I love Bogart, I've got Casablanca, Key Largo, The Maltese Falcon and Treasure of the Sierra Madre on DVD. All dollar store finds for under $5. Casablanca is a two disc special edition with tons of extras, you can even watch it just the way it was when it came out in theaters with a news reel and a cartoon before the movie starts.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yes. great surreal movie!





srh88 said:


> im not real big into movies and that movie was awesome. kept my attention through the whole flick... i definitely recommend watching it


Downloading torrent now, watching it tonight. That trailer looked great...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Downloading torrent now, watching it tonight. That trailer looked great...


if you like serious john cusack youll like it.
his best movie is better off dead though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> if you like serious john cusack youll like it.
> his best movie is better off dead though


I never forgave him for Serendipity.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Downloading torrent now, watching it tonight. That trailer looked great...


I'm a dumbass & don't know how to do that.
Handy tutorial you can pass along?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a dumbass & don't know how to do that.
> Handy tutorial you can pass along?


download bittorrent or u torrent and use a torrent site to download the link from .... i use pirate bay
https://thepiratebay.org/

once on the site... search what you want. click the link and read comments and if it looks good and has seeders (the more the better) click download or click the magnet. itll bring up a pop up from bittorrent or utorrent and click accept or download. the number of seeders is on the right of the download... it says SE i think. i tried to get on it to screen shot and circle it for you but it says database maintenance for 10 minutes. its a handy way to get music/software/movies. basically anything you could download from any other site is on there


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> download bittorrent or u torrent and use a torrent site to download the link from .... i use pirate bay
> https://thepiratebay.org/
> 
> once on the site... search what you want. click the link and read comments and if it looks good and has seeders (the more the better) click download or click the magnet. itll bring up a pop up from bittorrent or utorrent and click accept or download. the number of seeders is on the right of the download... it says SE i think. i tried to get on it to screen shot and circle it for you but it says database maintenance for 10 minutes. its a handy way to get music/software/movies. basically anything you could download from any other site is on there



the numbers i circled. the higher the numbers the faster the download. the first one with that many seeders if i clicked that download id have ever single zeppelin album in about 20-30 minutes... probably way less actually, only a gig.. itd take a couple minutes lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> HA! I knew he'd have some! I found a , looks to be never played, 1977 Dr. Hook 45 "Making love and music" single. One sides mono, one sides stereo. It's also printed with a star and "not for sale". Off to do some research.


dunno man, first i heard Dr Hook was the 'Sylvia's Mother' song back in the early '70s, found it quite mournful/miserable, tainted anything further from that group


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never forgave him for Serendipity.


Don't watch Cell. Holy shit it's god awful and Samuel L. Jackson is in it too, how do you fuck that up?

They're both in 1408, which I thought was ok.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Don't watch Cell. Holy shit it's god awful and Samuel L. Jackson is in it too, how do you fuck that up?
> 
> They're both in 1408, which I thought was ok.


i thought 1408 was awesome... that movie was trippy as hell.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> i thought 1408 was awesome... that movie was trippy as hell.


I liked the book better. lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I liked the book better. lol


i honestly didnt know it was a book. might need to check that one out


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> i honestly didnt know it was a book. might need to check that one out


It's a short story by Stephen King. I think it's in the same book as the short story The Body, which was made into the movie Stand by Me.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's a short story by Stephen King. I think it's in the same book as the short story The Body, which was made into the movie Stand by Me.


ill find it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2018)

I really like my new sig.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a dumbass & don't know how to do that.
> Handy tutorial you can pass along?


srh88 gave a good one. Just remember to use your vpn or other proxy or you'll get a nasty email from your ISP for being bad...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never forgave him for Serendipity.



I never forgave him for Grosse Pointe Blank...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a dumbass & don't know how to do that.
> Handy tutorial you can pass along?


Google Kodi


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I really like my new sig.


It is certainly a lower overhead cat to 'adopt'


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> srh88 gave a good one. Just remember to use your vpn or other proxy or you'll get a nasty email from your ISP for being bad...


I've never gotten that email. Before I was dumb and never used a VPN. Guess I got lucky. Also probably wasnt downloading anywhere near the amount other people download. 
Instead of downloading torrents though... Sometimes I'll just Google the name of a movie but write full movie at the end. There's so many actual full movies on pornhub lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I've never gotten that email. Before I was dumb and never used a VPN. Guess I got lucky. Also probably wasnt downloading anywhere near the amount other people download.
> Instead of downloading torrents though... Sometimes I'll just Google the name of a movie but write full movie at the end. There's so many actual full movies on pornhub lol


I got one of those nasty notes because I used Napster way back when


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I got one of those nasty notes because I used Napster way back when


All I got from Napster and limewire was viruses lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

First rule of hacking:
(1) Never hack from home 

That applied even in the Hadean period when our sun was a mere accretion disk.


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 20, 2018)

random jibber & jabber thread ………..lets see , I just got back from Bali (indonesia),, & do you think I can get rid of this gut ache not even cookies kush helps , any clues ???


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 20, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> random jibber & jabber thread ………..lets see , I just got back from Bali (indonesia),, & do you think I can get rid of this gut ache not even cookies kush helps , any clues ???


jabber jibber


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 21, 2018)

Pearl Jam was at Wrigley Field tonight. The show started an hour and a half late due to torrential rain and lightning. I would have braved that weather to see them. There's a reason, "That chick is harder to get in to than a Pearl Jam concert!" was such a popular expression...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Google Kodi


I like FreeFlix HQ on the fire cube. A great alternative right now to kodi w/addons. Great movie, tv and porn 


srh88 said:


> I've never gotten that email. Before I was dumb and never used a VPN. Guess I got lucky. Also probably wasnt downloading anywhere near the amount other people download.
> Instead of downloading torrents though... Sometimes I'll just Google the name of a movie but write full movie at the end. There's so many actual full movies on pornhub lol


I stayed off the internet for a while doing things like that because of some bullshit back in the early 2000’s.
I logged into my favorite DTV card hacking site, DR7, and a screen came up basically saying that my IP address has been logged, and a bunch of other mean federal stuff. It tripped me out. Then a fucked up letter from the feds came in the mail blackmailing me for 10K. An alternative site said dont pay. If you do you’re admitting guilt. So i shut down the computer, stuck my fingers in my ears closed my eyes and said la la la la.......

Vpn


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I missed that flick, but I like Cusak. Should I bother to watch it?



I thought it was good. Rather original I thought. Awesome ending.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I like FreeFlix HQ on the fire cube. A great alternative right now to kodi w/addons. Great movie, tv and porn
> 
> I stayed off the internet for a while doing things like that because of some bullshit back in the early 2000’s.
> I logged into my favorite DTV card hacking site, DR7, and a screen came up basically saying that my IP address has been logged, and a bunch of other mean federal stuff. It tripped me out. Then a fucked up letter from the feds came in the mail blackmailing me for 10K. An alternative site said dont pay. If you do you’re admitting guilt. So i shut down the computer, stuck my fingers in my ears closed my eyes and said la la la la.......
> ...



Lol, the same thing happened to me downloading Xmen - First Class a number of years ago. Even with a blocklist. Spooked me enough to stop. Now I just watch Disney movies.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2018)

Museum Visitor Falls Into Giant Hole That Looks Like a Cartoonish Painting on the Floor

https://gizmodo.com/museum-visitor-falls-into-giant-hole-that-looks-like-a-1828462859


----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> random jibber & jabber thread ………..lets see , I just got back from Bali (indonesia),, & do you think I can get rid of this gut ache not even cookies kush helps , any clues ???


Parasite.... bacterial infuckion ...


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2018)

So what's up @tyler.durden did you ever watch the movie last night?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Fake news....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4184519


Lol - now that's funny right there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Parasite.... bacterial infuckion ...


Worse, amoebic dysentary, nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4184519


that is funny


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> srh88 gave a good one. Just remember to use your vpn or other proxy or you'll get a nasty email from your ISP for being bad...


So i know shit about computers vut would like to download some shit since the ex kept all our movie hard drives. What's a proxy?


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2018)

I just google putlocker and whatever movie I want to see and just stream it... shit is normally better quality than the download files.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So i know shit about computers vut would like to download some shit since the ex kept all our movie hard drives. What's a proxy?


*web proxies*, facilitating access to content on the World Wide Web, providing anonymity and may be used to bypass IP address blocking. Examples of web proxy servers include Apache (with mod_proxy or Traffic Server), HAProxy, IIS configured as proxy (e.g., with Application Request Routing), Nginx, Privoxy, Squid, Varnish (reverse proxy only), WinGate, Ziproxy, Tinyproxy, RabbIT4 and Polipo.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server

VPNs are cheap now, like $5-10 a month. They are super easy to use, I never use the internet without one...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So what's up @tyler.durden did you ever watch the movie last night?


Not yet. I forgot that I had to pot 22 young ladies for an open tray. I'm finna watch it tonight...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> *web proxies*, facilitating access to content on the World Wide Web, providing anonymity and may be used to bypass IP address blocking. Examples of web proxy servers include Apache (with mod_proxy or Traffic Server), HAProxy, IIS configured as proxy (e.g., with Application Request Routing), Nginx, Privoxy, Squid, Varnish (reverse proxy only), WinGate, Ziproxy, Tinyproxy, RabbIT4 and Polipo.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
> 
> VPNs are cheap now, like $5-10 a month. They are super easy to use, I never use the internet without one...


Is this how one asshole can create a million sock accounts ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Is this how one asshole can create a million sock accounts ?



Yes. With many different IP addresses and email accounts. Not that I'd know about such things...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just google putlocker and whatever movie I want to see and just stream it... shit is normally better quality than the download files.


Thanks bud, I hadn't heard of it before. Watching a flic right now


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Is this how one asshole can create a million sock accounts ?


Worse if the person who bans/turtles doesn't understand how VPN works they don't realize it's a sock. Hence how they can't figure out they are using the same or a couple of different VPN providers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just google putlocker and whatever movie I want to see and just stream it... shit is normally better quality than the download files.


guess the term "warez" is alive and well these days


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2018)

https://my-project-free.tv/schedule-tv/
This is the site I use to watch TV series...
You gotta have your pop-up game on though and don't click on stupid links...
Chrome pop up blocker seems to handle most of the shit it throws up from time to time...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> guess the term "warez" is alive and well these days


Not in the traditional sense


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not in the traditional sense


nothing is traditional, when it comes to somethings like those, that kinda ended in the late 90's

yeah i'm old


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 22, 2018)

Why cant 2 people just split up without one side being a petty fuck hole? You think you're fucking with me when you know I work too hard to let some dumb shit slow me down. We have our differences but up until this point i had not a single bad word to say about you. Today was some childish ass bullshit I refuse to deal with.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2018)

Free range Animal Crackers anyone?







https://www.cbsnews.com/news/barnum-animal-crackers-box-nabisco-mondelez-international-boxes-get-new-look-animals-freed/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2018)

Fucking youtube. I click "not interested" on every "reaction" video they recommend but they still keep recommending them to me. Who the fuck watches that shit, honestly? Just looking at the thumbnail I can already tell they are going to react to it like NO ONE would, EVER. 

I need to start a channel of reaction videos where I just blankly stare at the camera while I watch music videos or whatever. At least that shit would be realistic.

That took forever to type, I no canz spells.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2018)

This shit has been around for as long as I have.,... tastes like when you make a paste out of sugar and water and let it dry.... yet it brings back so many childhood memories...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Fucking youtube. I click "not interested" on every "reaction" video they recommend but they still keep recommending them to me. Who the fuck watches that shit, honestly? Just looking at the thumbnail I can already tell they are going to react to it like NO ONE would, EVER.
> 
> *I need to start a channel of reaction videos where I just blankly stare at the camera while I watch music videos or whatever. At least that shit would be realistic.*
> 
> That took forever to type, I no canz spells.


If you sat there staring blankly and watched with your dick out,_ that_ would be realistic


----------



## Fubard (Aug 23, 2018)

On a lighter note, my 25 days out of the ground Pandora auto.

The "stretchier" one is a RQS Blue Cheese around the same age, you can tell which one was started under my usual LED replacement bulb and is now under the "new" led panel made of 9.8m of 3000K SMD 5730 strip and which one went straight under the "old" 3000K/Blurple panel, can't you.


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2018)

"I'm commentating a video of drunk wankers doing fuck-all.

Lol - that guy can be funny at times.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 23, 2018)

The clouds look really cool today. I think I've eaten too much acid to look at them very long though. They all just end up looking like they're coming to get me.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The clouds look really cool today. I think I've eaten too much acid to look at them very long though. They all just end up looking like they're coming to get me.


Step away from the Muriatic Acid Neo, this is for your own good!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2018)

Look at this plate!Now stop looking at it...its mine.


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Look at this plate!View attachment 4185804Now stop looking at it...its mine.


That chick had some style.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Look at this plate!View attachment 4185804Now stop looking at it...its mine.


You're making prosthetic china now?


----------



## Fubard (Aug 23, 2018)

Has to be better than Chinese prosthetics...


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You're making prosthetic china now?


Ha more like a food orthotic..don't think ill eat off it though I'd be shoving my carrot and peas in her mouth the whole time and not eat


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 24, 2018)

You know your life is excitement central when you're mopping ceilings and walls at 10pm on a Friday. Sober as a judge. And for no other reason than "they're dirty".


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2018)

@srh88 

New Atmosphere…


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> You know your life is excitement central when you're *mopping ceilings* and walls at 10pm on a Friday. Sober as a judge. And for no other reason than "they're dirty".


So, just like the seasons are inverted, gravity is as well in OZ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


i'm here at lunch, and you get me singing spider pig

now that's gonna be in head all day...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)

howdy everyone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy everyone


Spider Pig!
Spider Pig!
Does whatever a spider pig does!
Can he swing from a web?

No he can't
He's a pig
Lookout!
He is the spider pig!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Spider Pig!
> Spider Pig!
> Does whatever a spider pig does!
> Can he swing from a web?
> ...


yeah that still in my head.......working on a car, and all of a sudden i start singing that.....wtheck


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2018)

When I saw @Nugachino post "Mopping ceilings" it went off in my head too.

Been there ever since.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I saw @Nugachino post "Mopping ceilings" it went off in my head too.
> 
> Been there ever since.


i was literally laying under a car changing the oil in it, then that goes off in my head 


got to admit, it is catchy though...lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @srh88
> 
> New Atmosphere…


Heard it.. can't tell if I like it or not lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 24, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Heard it.. can't tell if I like it or not lol


Nothing will beat god loves ugly.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nothing will beat god loves ugly.


i like a lot of atmospheres stuff.. woman with the tattood hands, pour me another, smart went crazy are my top 3.. but he has a ton of good songs. him and eyedea are my 2 favorite rappers.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2018)

I liked it. 

Flicker is probably my favorite though. Reminds me of my best mate who shared a similar fate as eyedea.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 24, 2018)

Nah. I haven't been sleeping at the most appropriate times. And noticed all the little marks on the walls. I couldn't be bothered grabbing a puny cloth. So I grabbed a fresh mop head. And proceeded to clean all the things!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> Nah. I haven't been sleeping at the most appropriate times. And noticed all the little marks on the walls. I couldn't be bothered grabbing a puny cloth. So I grabbed a fresh mop head. And proceeded to clean all the things!


and wax that motherfucker


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Ha more like a food orthotic..don't think ill eat off it though I'd be shoving my carrot and peas in her mouth the whole time and not eat


 "Doc, make me a new plate"


----------



## Bareback (Aug 24, 2018)

My wife is after me to sweep the ceilings because she seen a tiny little spider web. Fucking popcorn ceiling so if I start I'll be at that shit all day.

Ohh did I mention I have a chigger bite on my balls, it's been a rough week so far.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife is after me to sweep the ceilings because she seen a tiny little spider web. Fucking popcorn ceiling so if I start I'll be at that shit all day.
> 
> Ohh did I mention I have a chigger bite on my balls, it's been a rough week so far.


Vacuum, with the brush. It's easier and quicker if you have a backpack vacuum


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 24, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife is after me to sweep the ceilings because she seen a tiny little spider web. Fucking popcorn ceiling so if I start I'll be at that shit all day.
> 
> Ohh did I mention I have a chigger bite on my balls, it's been a rough week so far.


What the hell is a chigger? Edited... Being an ass again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife is after me to sweep the ceilings because she seen a tiny little spider web. Fucking popcorn ceiling so if I start I'll be at that shit all day.
> 
> Ohh did I mention I have a chigger bite on my balls, it's been a rough week so far.


Damn, I hate those little bastards worse than ticks.
At least you can feel a tick crawling up your leg most of the time.
Chiggers - never until it's too late, then it's scratch time.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I hate those little bastards worse than ticks.
> At least you can feel a tick crawling up your leg most of the time.
> Chiggers - never until it's too late, then it's scratch time.


only thing worse than tick talk is chigger chatter


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 25, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> What the hell is a chigger? Edited... Being an ass again.


God damn. Think you're looking for the Klan forum. This ain't it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> What the hell is a chigger? Edited... Being an ass again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> only thing worse than tick talk is chigger chatter


Careful, Bucky might show up and call you a racist...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Careful, Bucky might show up and call you a racist...


 Been there; done that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Careful, Bucky might show up and call you a racist...


By racist I assume you mean conservative politics and a crass sense of political humor.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> By racist I assume you mean conservative politics and a crass sense of political humor.


Naah, just that if you disagree with him on anything it means you're a stupid racist redneck Trump fanatic who wants to exterminate the Mexicans.


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife is after me to sweep the ceilings because she seen a tiny little spider web. Fucking popcorn ceiling so if I start I'll be at that shit all day.
> 
> Ohh did I mention I have a chigger bite on my balls, it's been a rough week so far.


I make em kill the bugs they want dead, themselves.... I'm not taking bad karma because they caught feels over a bug.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 25, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> What the hell is a chigger? Edited... Being an ass again.


I'll pm you pic of my balls so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2018)

LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'll pm you pic of my balls so you can see for yourself.


We'll take your word for it - a small ichy red welt on a small . . . .


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Vacuum, with the brush. It's easier and quicker if you have a backpack vacuum


I'll bet that will tickle.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We'll take your word for it - a small ichy red welt on a small . . . .


Did you see the PM..... privacy matters


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Did you see the PM..... privacy matters


Even if I were to have access to PM's I would forgo the opportunity.
Privacy matters. : )





And so do those pictures that cannot be unseen.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 25, 2018)

There are no such thing as PM's on this site.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 25, 2018)

This just reinforces my thinking that there are some REALLY stupid people, on the planet Earth.... 

*Couple trying to get pregnant for 4 yrs were having anal sex, she was still virgin*

Ok, since I'm a newb, I can't post the link. Just Google it, if you need a laugh....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Aug 27, 2018)

Dougnsalem said:


> This just reinforces my thinking that there are some REALLY stupid people, on the planet Earth....
> 
> *Couple trying to get pregnant for 4 yrs were having anal sex, she was still virgin*
> 
> Ok, since I'm a newb, I can't post the link. Just Google it, if you need a laugh....



Reminds me of one I heard about in Japan, no idea if it was true or not but it was from a LOT of years ago, when a couple wondered why, no matter how hard they tried, could not produce a kid. All sorts of tests were done, there was no issue with her eggs or his tadpoles, and they eventually figured out the reason was because he was banging her belly button....


----------



## Karah (Aug 27, 2018)

I went to Niagara Falls over the weekend with my sweetie. Knocked one off the bucket list


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> I went to Niagara Falls over the weekend with my sweetie. Knocked one off the bucket list View attachment 4187900


Did you get a pic of the colored lights, and placement?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.niagaraparks.com/events/event/falls-illumination/
Apparently the falls have been lit up since 1925. The lights in Karah's pic are new and really spiffy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2018)

My sister brought over some vegan enchilada monstrosity last night, so I wound up eating some before bed. It was good but man I had the most fucked up dream I've had in a decade at least.

I'm going to eat some more before I go to bed tonight too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

get some shredded beef and stick it in there without telling your sister, she how she likes it without knowing


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get some shredded beef and stick it in there without telling your sister, she how she likes it without knowing


She became a vegan in her late 20's, she knows what it tastes like and she won't be eating any of the stuff she brought because they were leftovers. She has no idea how to cook small portions for some reason and there was half a large pan of the stuff leftover. Whenever she cooks you could feed an army with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

some spices don't scale, it's not a mathematical progression, it's a geometric progression. you have to learn which is which, then you can start cooking smaller amounts. fresh black pepper is a for instance, an 1/8th of a teaspoon is enough for a single portion, quadruple the portions, but only double the black pepper. tumeric, allspice, nutmeg are all like that, and others, to varying degree.
tell her to experiment, just wait till she leaves to throw the stuff away. till she starts getting it right.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 28, 2018)

What's this make?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2018)

About that dream... From what I remember, I was shopping at some store and I was looking at carb rebuild kits for the holley carb I have on my deathmobile (which I've already rebuilt) and a group of guys started some shit with me. Just shit talking really and one of them, who looks like the bass player from Red Fang is being wheeled around on a dolly like Hannibal Lector but he's like catatonic or something.

So while the others aren't looking I cut his head off (no blood or anything) then place his head back on his shoulders and I book it down another aisle. Me and my friend are laughing like crazy about it (he showed up out of nowhere) and we start playing these tiny hand held games by the front checkout and they wheel the dude by and he is super pissed I cut his head off but he can't talk or anything.

I should also point out that on the way to the front there was a display showing Carlos Mencia's new stand up album sponsored by Chupa Chups. Somehow I end up at my friends house and I'm hiding from the guy who's head I chopped off, he grew little arms and legs out of the bottom of his head and he has a knife. My friend distracts him by selling him some NFL team blankets that he was apparently looking for but I'm like hiding in those blankets and my friend pulls them out anyway. I have a machete but the guy doesn't seem to want to kill me anymore, then I woke up. There was also a lot of boring shit where I was just shopping in that store, I think someone tried to sell me a new car while I was in there too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> What's this make? View attachment 4188820


A mess if you step on it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> What's this make? View attachment 4188820


tomato hornworm--->5 spotted hawk moth


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 28, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> What's this make? View attachment 4188820


A Canolafly....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> tomato hornworm--->5 spotted hawk moth


Yep. As a kid, I was given a pair of plyers and a mason jar of salt water (I think). I'd grab them by that horn and drop them in the jar. But we also had an incinerator made out of a 50 gallon drum. The top 1/2 was cut off, leaving a ledge. I placed my fair share of those worms, along with big slugs on that ledge when trash was burning. The slugs would sizzle up nicely.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2018)

@curious2garden Annie, I'm to lazy to find the thread/post but you'll recall in a sec. Apparently it's a thing
http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/08/28/pyrex-tattoos-are-latest-foodie-trend.html


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> @curious2garden Annie, I'm to lazy to find the thread/post but you'll recall in a sec. Apparently it's a thing
> http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/08/28/pyrex-tattoos-are-latest-foodie-trend.html


There are tons of them out there.
- points for the lack of originality.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> @curious2garden Annie, I'm to lazy to find the thread/post but you'll recall in a sec. Apparently it's a thing
> http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/08/28/pyrex-tattoos-are-latest-foodie-trend.html


OMG tide pod ingestion must be responsible. It was in Daily Nugg and I still think it was possibly photoshopped because her skin was missing freckles around the tattoo site.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> What's this make? View attachment 4188820


False tomato pornworm ... it haz viruses


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> About that dream... From what I remember, I was shopping at some store and I was looking at carb rebuild kits for the holley carb I have on my deathmobile (which I've already rebuilt) and a group of guys started some shit with me. Just shit talking really and one of them, who looks like the bass player from Red Fang is being wheeled around on a dolly like Hannibal Lector but he's like catatonic or something.
> 
> So while the others aren't looking I cut his head off (no blood or anything) then place his head back on his shoulders and I book it down another aisle. Me and my friend are laughing like crazy about it (he showed up out of nowhere) and we start playing these tiny hand held games by the front checkout and they wheel the dude by and he is super pissed I cut his head off but he can't talk or anything.
> 
> I should also point out that on the way to the front there was a display showing Carlos Mencia's new stand up album sponsored by Chupa Chups. Somehow I end up at my friends house and I'm hiding from the guy who's head I chopped off, he grew little arms and legs out of the bottom of his head and he has a knife. My friend distracts him by selling him some NFL team blankets that he was apparently looking for but I'm like hiding in those blankets and my friend pulls them out anyway. I have a machete but the guy doesn't seem to want to kill me anymore, then I woke up. There was also a lot of boring shit where I was just shopping in that store, I think someone tried to sell me a new car while I was in there too.


OMG! That's a howler


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> False tomato pornworm ... it haz viruses


But can it haz cheezburger?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> But can it haz cheezburger?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG tide pods ingestion must be responsible. It was in Daily Nugg and I still think it was possibly photoshopped because her skin was missing freckles around the tattoo site.


I was thinking about that. I know nuthin about tats; does one bandage them right after getting it? If so, that could explain her "whiterness" around the arm. If not, then I'd agree it was photoshopped


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I was thinking about that. I know nuthin about tats; does one bandage them right after getting it? If so, that could explain her "whiterness" around the arm. If not, then I'd agree it was photoshopped


I know very little about them, my understanding is they usually aren't bandaged but covered with neosporin. I could be completely wrong @Indacouch knows!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

they might cover them temporarily, but it's better to let them dry out and skin over. kind of like drying weed, you don't want it to be wet, but you don't want it to dry too fast or it'll scab, which can pull a lot of the color out.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they might cover them temporarily, but it's better to let them dry out and skin over. kind of like drying weed, you don't want it to be wet, but you don't want it to dry too fast or it'll scab, which can pull a lot of the color out.


Yup.


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2018)

I see the new season of Ink master started this week...

https://www6.project-free-tv.ag/episode/ink-master-season-11-episode-1/


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 29, 2018)

Is it just me, but I feel like if you’re fucking up and you make it home, it’s like I made it to base! Fuck you coppers!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is it just me, but I feel like if you’re fucking up and you make it home, it’s like I made it to base! Fuck you coppers!


If you make it home you scored a run, big homie.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 29, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> What's this make? View attachment 4188820


Breakfast in China?


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is it just me, but I feel like if you’re fucking up and you make it home, it’s like I made it to base! Fuck you coppers!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some spices don't scale, it's not a mathematical progression, it's a geometric progression. you have to learn which is which, then you can start cooking smaller amounts. fresh black pepper is a for instance, an 1/8th of a teaspoon is enough for a single portion, quadruple the portions, but only double the black pepper. tumeric, allspice, nutmeg are all like that, and others, to varying degree.
> tell her to experiment, just wait till she leaves to throw the stuff away. till she starts getting it right.


 There's never enough black pepper.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> There's never enough black pepper.


i agree, but it's garlic for me, fresh is best, but salt, powder, granulated, w/e i got


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i agree, but it's garlic for me, fresh is best, but salt, powder, granulated, w/e i got


I don't mind garlic, we use a lot too.

Cilantro 






This is a dinner bust. If I taste it I will not eat it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

i hate the smell of it, but it doesn't taste that bad. i don't use it a lot because i have to smell it to get it into whatever i want it in....


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> I don't mind garlic, we use a lot too.
> 
> Cilantro
> 
> ...


Same with me. Tastes like soap.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2018)

I like cilantro...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 29, 2018)

I love cilantro. You guys don’t know what you’re missing.


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I like cilantro...


your avi combined with that whisper of a font is almost as creepy as the cilantro.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> your avi combined with that whisper of a font is almost as creepy as the cilantro.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

well clean up in there, it's a mess


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2018)

The news: An aversion to cilantro is in your genes, a realization scientists came to after thousands of people started having their DNA analyzed by consumer genetics company *23andMe* (when the process was still legal). To approximately 10% of those who got tested, cilantro tastes like *soap

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/09/14/161057954/love-to-hate-cilantro-its-in-your-genes-and-maybe-in-your-head*


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I like cilantro...


I f'n love that shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2018)

I HATE CILANTRO, said no Mexican ever.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> The news: An aversion to cilantro is in your genes, a realization scientists came to after thousands of people started having their DNA analyzed by consumer genetics company *23andMe* (when the process was still legal). To approximately 10% of those who got tested, cilantro tastes like *soap
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/09/14/161057954/love-to-hate-cilantro-its-in-your-genes-and-maybe-in-your-head*


How do those people know what soap tastes like?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How do those people know what soap tastes like?



They mistakenly put it on tacos about 10% of the time...


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2018)

Only in fresh salsa for me

Some hot tortilla chips

Lil queso blanco mixed in

Modelo in a frosty mug



Holy moly


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 30, 2018)

The only thing I can say NEEDS cilantro is salsa. Otherwise, fuck that shit, and coriander, it's bastard offspring, fuck that too. And capers, fuck capers also, its the only thing I will violently spit out of my mouth if I taste them. I still remember the first tine I had them, it was in a plate of shrimp fra diavlo in a tomato cream sauce. I thought there was mouse shit in it. The restaurant graciously offered me another dish, so I got a different shrimp entree, which also had capers in it. That's when I figured it all out. The restaurant gave me yet another entree, this time without capers. Perfect! I've retried them occasionally over the years and its always the same, makes me nauseous.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 30, 2018)

You don't like coriander?

Heathen


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 30, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How do those people know what soap tastes like?


I swore a bunch as a kid, I learned the hard way what ivory bar soap tasted like.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The only thing I can say NEEDS cilantro is salsa. Otherwise, fuck that shit, and coriander, it's bastard offspring, fuck that too. And capers, fuck capers also, its the only thing I will violently spit out of my mouth if I taste them. I still remember the first tine I had them, it was in a plate of shrimp fra diavlo in a tomato cream sauce. I thought there was mouse shit in it. The restaurant graciously offered me another dish, so I got a different shrimp entree, which also had capers in it. That's when I figured it all out. The restaurant gave me yet another entree, this time without capers. Perfect! I've retried them occasionally over the years and its always the same, makes me nauseous.


Corianderis like eating flowers, and not the good kind..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I swore a bunch as a kid, I learned the hard way what ivory bar soap tasted like.


really? i just got smacked in the mouth till they got tired of doing it and let me swear....hard to take someone seriously when they tell you"stop swearing, goddamn it"


----------



## neosapien (Aug 30, 2018)

So the land deal for our property that fell apart looks like it's back on. Could be an interesting off season.


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2018)

Check at 3:15


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

i don't know exactly why, but the cow in traffic butting the cop and then running away is by far the funniest thing on there
and the dog running head first into the tennis ball down hill.....it's the simple things that make life good


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So the land deal for our property that fell apart looks like it's back on. Could be an interesting off season.


If the deal goes through let me borrow half?


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know exactly why, but the cow in traffic butting the cop and then running away is by far the funniest thing on there
> and the dog running head first into the tennis ball down hill.....it's the simple things that make life good


Yeah man, you need a heart of stone if you don't laugh at some of them.
I loved the chimp slapping the lion.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If the deal goes through let me borrow half?





mr sunshine said:


> I HATE CILANTRO, said no Mexican ever.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4190277


LOL not a metate and the pestle is


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4190305


Neither will my Attorney. So i'll save doing the really stupid illegal shit until Monday. Pacing myself. Happy Labor Day Weekend...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh shit. Labor Day, that’s a thing, huh?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Oh shit. Labor Day, that’s a thing, huh?


Not for me.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2018)

Salute to the Slaves in the System


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2018)

Don't try it until you knock it...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2018)

I watched the funeral for the Queen of Soul while I flipped over to watch the McCain funeral while I was at a family members funeral today.
I had my headphones on, listening to Cannibal Corpse and Slayer smoking weed and drinking all day.


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2018)

Tube steak in the tube?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2018)

I thought this was awesome. Great act...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155616907078645


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2018)

Lol. This is great showmanship. It always surprises me when adults act like small children via simple misdirection and superstition. It must be like living inside a comic book...


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. This is great showmanship. It always surprises me when adults act like small children via simple misdirection and superstition. It must be like living inside a comic book...







I can enjoy the magic tricks, just not her style of dramatic theatrical performance.

If the tickets were free I would go to see her perform otherwise I'll stay home and fap.



That's always free and entertaining. 

Ain't that a Peach.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2018)

Check at 1:07


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Check at 1:07


What? What?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2018)

I've been watching this channel all day.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've been watching this channel all day.


That was awesome.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 2, 2018)

Wtf?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/fit.thequint.com/amp/story/health-news%2Fmarijuana-weed-hangover


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Wtf?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/fit.thequint.com/amp/story/health-news%2Fmarijuana-weed-hangover


Nice find. Thanks for the link.

From that I was able to deduce

Hot chicks in India
   

Like to BHANG.

















​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2018)

Just got back from a Boone & Crocket freezer filling expedition at the remote cabin.

The Gin didn't stand a chance.
  

Sorry for the fuzzy pic, lighting was lousy that early - an 8 1/2 footer in the center of first pic.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just got back from a Boone & Crocket freezer filling expedition at the remote cabin.
> 
> The Gin didn't stand a chance.
> View attachment 4192744 View attachment 4192745
> ...


Bear looked like a penis. I've spent to much time on TnT. My mind is shot.


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 5, 2018)

Is this dude a badass, or what? Transcends blue man group shit at 4:20 in. Beats working in an office. You just know he's high af. I would be.








Dude has sole...


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2018)

If you like that, look up the blue man group.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bear looked like a penis. I've spent to much time on TnT. My mind is shot.


I suppose working in the Medical field would expose one to all sorts of human physical oddities, yet I'm still unable to turn that bear into a penis.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I suppose working in the Medical field would expose one to all sorts of human physical oddities, yet I'm still unable to turn that bear into a penis.


You know what you are looking at. I see a supine hairy guy, until I zoom in quite close.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2018)

morning everyone.......

coffee is in hand

we have rain......let it come....bout damn time...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You know what you are looking at. I see a supine hairy guy, until I zoom in quite close.


i see a bear....and i thought i saw patterns in everything.....maybe i gave you my pareidolia


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning everyone.......
> 
> coffee is in hand
> 
> we have rain......let it come....bout damn time...


You getting rain from the tropical storm? Or just rain. Lol


----------



## Organicus (Sep 5, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Nice.. thank you sir. I've been trying to find it again for awhile lol
> 
> Anyone who hasn't heard this album... Treat your ears to something nice


Ok , not bad , for me though , would sound great at the pub , playing pool having a beer .


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You getting rain from the tropical storm? Or just rain. Lol


juat rain, we had a tropical wave hit north of where i'm at, what we are getting is the left overs now, and plus a little action from the tropical storm too as it's pushing moisture towards us as well......some parts have had 9in in the last 2 days

 
what it looked like yesterday, i was helping cleaning up some trees, that's my friend Bman cross the way


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> juat rain, we had a tropical wave hit north of where i'm at, what we are getting is the left overs now, and plus a little action from the tropical storm too as it's pushing moisture towards us as well......some parts have had 9in in the last 2 days
> 
> View attachment 4193330
> what it looked like yesterday, i was helping cleaning up some trees, that's my friend Bman cross the way


I’m on the Atlantic side of Florida so no impact on us but we have had some rain associated with it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i see a bear....and i thought i saw patterns in everything.....maybe i gave you my pareidolia


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

I got a new kitten today good thing he found the cat shred chair


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got a new kitten today good thing he found the cat shred chair


Hello little girl, would you like some candy?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got a new kitten today good thing he found the cat shred chair


@Blue Wizard one cat that suckered someone else in! LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got a new kitten today good thing he found the cat shred chair


Well well, look what the kitty dragged in!


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

I WOULD!!!! Sunset Sherbert? Candy Kush? Strawberry Cotton Candy?


neosapien said:


> Well well, look what the kitty dragged in!


high high how’s that baby neo?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Hey ANC that’s a nice pussy you’ve got there
How are ya brother? Heart good?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> high high how’s that baby neo?


Great. You've been gone a while. Not so much a baby now. Gonna be 6 in like 3 months!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Great. You've been gone a while. Not so much a baby now. Gonna be 6 in like 3 months!


Oh my! Has it been that long?!


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)

I fucking love sharp knives....Just saw this $210 automatic sharpener on sale for today only at $99
https://kinjadeals.theinventory.com/give-your-kitchen-knives-new-life-with-this-professiona-1823318680


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> I fucking love sharp knives....Just saw this $210 automatic sharpener on sale for today only at $99
> https://kinjadeals.theinventory.com/give-your-kitchen-knives-new-life-with-this-professiona-1823318680


That's a good deal. I use the same one bought it on amazon for $150 it works great.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)

i still use an old Lansky set.. and of course my trusty dollar store sharpener.
In fact, it lives on my desk, but it can't do serrated blades. Not that I'm a fan of those. Not even for meat.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


where'd you get a cat with no back half?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where'd you get a cat with no back half?


It was prolly a BOGO sell


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)

That one isn't mine.... but cute as fuck. It is a shame that monochrome cats like these have a hard time getting adopted.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> That one isn't mine.... but cute as fuck. It is a shame that monochrome cats like these have a hard time getting adopted.


I'm kinda fond of Firefox Cat.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)

lol, I have a ginger rescue that is a few months older than my daughter... the oldest cat is 18ish.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2018)

RIP, Burt


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Burt


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

Given his lifestyle & when he peaked (late 70s), I'm surprised he made it to 80.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 6, 2018)

Fuck Colin K...if anyone made a sacrifice is was Pat Tillman!! RIP Pat


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2018)

​@Gary Goodson


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Not proportional.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 7, 2018)

But the ballsac, must be over 40.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2018)

Just driving in a neighborhood to a pool closing and passed a lawn care company called "The Weed Man". Lol.


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)

There is a masonry place nearby that has a sign out that says "Well get you stoned"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Not proportional.


i hope not, for asian women's sake


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope not, for asian women's sake


No worries...Gramps told me long time ago..it'll stretch a mile before it tears an inch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> There is a masonry place nearby that has a sign out that says "Well get you stoned"


I used a septic pumping service that had *"Your shit is our bread and butter"* on the side of the truck,


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 7, 2018)

We got a towing company here called CamelTow


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)

I see what you did there.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey ANC...did you get to see that meteor last night ...or was it to far south


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)

overcast and throwing down rain


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Just driving in a neighborhood to a pool closing and passed a lawn care company called "The Weed Man". Lol.


Started as the weed lady. She started here. Pretty sure her son owns weed man.


----------



## lokie (Sep 7, 2018)

I've seen a local plumbers van with
"Turd Busters" on the side.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Just driving in a neighborhood to a pool closing and passed a lawn care company called "The Weed Man". Lol.


They are all over PA


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 8, 2018)

Their website says 45 years. Might be wrong about it being weed lady's son.


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 9, 2018)

RIP, Bill Daily at 91.







https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2018/09/08/bill-daily-dream-jeannie-and-bob-newhart-show-actor-dead-91/1238054002/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 9, 2018)

Him and Burt make 2, who's #3?


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Him and Burt make 2, who's #3?


Mac Miller


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2018)

I just went to get my daughter a ice cream cake for her birthday, and I got a soft serve while I waited. Well as I was almost finished with it I noticed a chic staring at me, she was rubbing her inter thing and moving her legs in a sissor motion. So she really liked the way I licked that ice cream or she was meth . I do lick the hell out of a ice cream cone.....j/s.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I just went to get my daughter a ice cream cake for her birthday, and I got a soft serve while I waited. Well as I was almost finished with it I noticed a chic staring at me, she was rubbing her inter thing and moving her legs in a sissor motion. So she really liked the way I licked that ice cream or she was meth . I do lick the hell out of a ice cream cone.....j/s.


Dilly, dilly?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Dilly, dilly?
> View attachment 4195977


Lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Dilly, dilly?
> View attachment 4195977


lol I would eat that.

nom nom nom


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2018)

New Volvo autonomous car concept
 
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/9/5/17822398/volvos-360c-concept-autonomous-car-electric-future


 ????


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2018)

Serena Williams meltdown in the finals. It was quite entertaining.







The Curb music at the end made me lol...


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2018)

The most American thing I've seen so far this week.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> The most American thing I've seen so far this week.


I have lived in this country all my life (half East Coast and half West) and I have never seen such a thing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2018)

It looks like someone charged a fire hose whilst still on the reel.


----------



## 420God (Sep 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have lived in this country all my life (half East Coast and half West) and I have never seen such a thing.


Pretty sure I've seen this in our shops. We like our sausage.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 10, 2018)

Went through Trinidad Colorado this weekend.
Took this pic of Main Street downtown...
A Rooted, Strawberry Fields, Faragosi Farms and almost out of the pic on the right is a Livwell.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2018)

420God said:


> Pretty sure I've seen this in our shops. We like our sausage.


I like my sausage too, but that is reely too much


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 10, 2018)

ANC said:


>







Milk man just arrive


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Serena Williams meltdown in the finals. It was quite entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw that whole match, i left comments in the sports section

congrats to Naomi, she played an excellent match, despite the drama


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2018)

I was watching some youtube videos and this was in the sidebar for some reason. I just had to click on it, it seems like it would be a pretty good watch if I was tripping balls.






It's pretty fucking weird.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes! Your domain is available. Buy it before someone else does.

weed.site

$6,499.99* $3,299.99*

$6,499.99*/yr when you renew
Premium Domain Names are more valuable than other domains because they are based on common words or phrases people often use in their online searches.

Premium Domain Names are not eligible for order-level discounts.
For more information on this domain, call 

No one owns it? fuck yourself go daddy.

oh, and good morning!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 11, 2018)

IIIVE BEEN TWEAKING a lot lately

Don't know what the fuck I've made...what I've done. I used tools.

.
But it works so Fuck it


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

10:09


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 12, 2018)

400% price hike on antibiotics claiming it's his moral duty. I want to slowly peel his skin off with a rusty, shit covered, spoon. Fucking piece of shit. . But capitalism... right? 

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/09/11/health/drug-price-hike-moral-requirement-bn/index.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> I see what you did there.


you found my mog!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you found my mog!


The Germans sure can build em.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 400% price hike on antibiotics claiming it's his moral duty. I want to slowly peel his skin off with a rusty, shit covered, spoon. Fucking piece of shit. . But capitalism... right?
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/09/11/health/drug-price-hike-moral-requirement-bn/index.html


Hey lets all go back to natural medicine like tumeric and honey as an antibiotic for flu and infections. Or and cannabis plant for everything else. THAT will show those pharmacutical cunts whats up. Or will they call us witches and burn us at the stake?


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2018)

It's a quandary. Too many docs just prescribe antibiotics without it being needed, combined with antibiotics for battery farmed animals, the microbes are becoming resistant at an alarming rate...

Another tactic would have been to remove any profit a doctor would make for prescribing antibiotics... but I doubt it will be as effective as just making it expensive.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> It's a quandary. Too many docs just prescribe antibiotics without it being needed, combined with antibiotics for battery farmed animals, the microbes are becoming resistant at an alarming rate...
> 
> Another tactic would have been to remove any profit a doctor would make for prescribing antibiotics... but I doubt it will be as effective as just making it expensive.


My buddy was just telling me his mother's friend travels to Mexico once a year on vacation and stocks up on antibiotics just to take whenever they get sick, not for infections, just sniffy nose and coughing sick. Those are the idiots that are screwing the rest of us.

I've seen a couple shows in the last couple years talk about population increase, along with concentration, and these resistant disease all adding up to a perfect storm for another major epidemic.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 12, 2018)

Havent been to a Dr. in prolly 2 decades...not even a ER visit..nothing..no flu shots! ....Anyone know that the average Dr.s life span is 63...fuck that!! I AINT LISTENING TO ANYONE WHO DIES THAT YOUNG!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 12, 2018)

Me and my friends joke about retirement homes full of pot smoking, hoodie wearing, old people when we get that age. I wonder if kids will look at me blasting AC/DC or Pantera like I looked at my grandparents with big band music. . 

https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/09/12/646423762/more-older-americans-are-turning-to-marijuana


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2018)

Fuck all you all that is all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2018)

don't fuck with an old man, we don't feel like fighting anymore, so we'll just shoot you.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 12, 2018)

Saturday morning I'm jumping in the truck and driving til I don't want to anymore. If there's anything cool a few hours(6- west of columbus let me know.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Germans sure can build em.


They show up sorta cheap on government auction sites some times. I think I'd rather have a 5 ton 6x6 but I wouldn't mind one of those either.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Fuck all you all that is all


WB!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Saturday morning I'm jumping in the truck and driving til I don't want to anymore. If there's anything cool a few hours(6- west of columbus let me know.


Columbus MO ?
Columbus MS ?
Columbus OH ?
Columbus GA ?
Columbus NE ?

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 12, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hey lets all go back to natural medicine like tumeric and honey as an antibiotic for flu and infections. Or and cannabis plant for everything else. THAT will show those pharmacutical cunts whats up. Or will they call us witches and burn us at the stake?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


looks like a duck to me


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My buddy was just telling me his mother's friend travels to Mexico once a year on vacation and stocks up on antibiotics just to take whenever they get sick, not for infections, just sniffy nose and coughing sick. Those are the idiots that are screwing the rest of us.
> 
> I've seen a couple shows in the last couple years talk about population increase, along with concentration, and these resistant disease all adding up to a perfect storm for another major epidemic.



Mom's gonna fix it all soon,
Mom's comin' 'round to bring it back the way it ought to be...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 12, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Fuck all you all that is all


make your mouth sore....


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> WB!


Thanks wont be around long. Just a short visit.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> make your mouth sore....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 12, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Fuck all you all that is all


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


I miss your penis too tyler


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Thanks wont be around long. Just a short visit.


where ya goin?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Columbus MO ?
> Columbus MS ?
> Columbus OH ?
> Columbus GA ?
> ...


Touche. Ohio.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you found my mog!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 13, 2018)

Saw these guys at a festival and peaked on some great L when this song came on..just heard it again and found out who/what it was because at that point I didn't even know what I was


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2018)

1/2 mile down the road the state is removing dead trees, I can't hear the chainsaws, but when they fall and hit, its like some one slamming a car door right next to the house.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> 1/2 mile down the road the state is removing dead trees, I can't hear the chainsaws, but when they fall and hit, its like some one slamming a car door right next to the house.


must be some pretty big trees.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> must be some pretty big trees.


They were some old ones, it's sad what the bark beatle has done, but I'm glad the (local forest) is getting clear of deadwood.

price of plywood should be coming down!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Thanks wont be around long. Just a short visit.


Where have you been?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2018)

It was a sunny California day, we were fixing to get something to eat. We needed a hearty meal to replenish all the energy we exerted the previous night. San Francisco is always a fun place to visit, I head out there anytime I can. We end up at a nice little restaurant on pier 49. I order some fish and chips, my girl chooses the chicken Alfredo, she always chooses the chicken Alfredo. Upon arriving back at our hotel we realize that the maid has cleaned our room. That typically wouldn't be a problem but we forgot to put the sex toys away. The maid picked up a used uncleaned 8 incher off the floor and placed it on the pillow like it was a mint. I always wondered if she smelled her hand after handling the filthy cock.


----------



## SuckMyNaaz (Sep 13, 2018)

Anyone got a recommendation for a dry herb vape that’s decently affordable ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 14, 2018)

SuckMyNaaz said:


> Anyone got a recommendation for a dry herb vape that’s decently affordable ?


 Decently affordable is subjective, are you Bill Gates rich or living in a box behind a WalMart?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Decently affordable is subjective, are you Bill Gates rich or living in a box behind a WalMart* with Drowningman?*


Slightly massaged for truth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)

morning......

yes the infamous coffee is in hand on this fine rainy day in Tx

from the looks of it we got a tropical storm complex coming our way...

prayers for the people in the carolina's that storm is just wrecking havoc in those states.....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I’m the only 50 y/o around who wears Primus T-shirts

I just made my bi-weekly order of Buddha Kush, delivery from legal drug dealer in the morning. God bless 71% of Florida residents


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2018)

At a bourbon festivle in Kentucky. @Gary Goodson I'll have an extra one or two for you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> At a bourbon festivle in Kentucky. @Gary Goodson I'll have an extra one or two for you.


That’s whats up bro. I woke up this morning and was happy to see 1 beer leftover from last night. I slammed the bitch and I might just have to go get some more now. Smh fucking drunkie


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s whats up bro. I woke up this morning and was happy to see 1 beer leftover from last night. I slammed the bitch and I might just have to go get some more now. Smh fucking drunkie


Some wings real quick then off to makers mark distillery. Better get to catching up.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Some wings real quick then off to makers mark distillery. Better get to catching up.


I used to love Makers Mark for sippin. I had a big bottle I kept stashed in the back of my liquor cabinet, along with a 20yr old Crown Royal. Had a party and found both empty on the counter the next morning, i was pissed and no one owned up to it. I started locking up my good stuff after that. Fucking mooches.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2018)

you guys need to come to Sevier county for vacation, between the three towns, there are at least 9 "moonshine" distilleries, that give out multiple samples each, at least a dozen wineries, 4 or 5 places that make decent microbrews on premises, and the mountains, dollywood, the smoky mtn. national park.
just park and walk....or take the "trollies"....or i may call you an unpleasant name


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I used to love Makers Mark for sippin. I had a big bottle I kept stashed in the back of my liquor cabinet, along with a 20yr old Crown Royal. Had a party and found both empty on the counter the next morning, i was pissed and no one owned up to it. I started locking up my good stuff after that. Fucking mooches.


Hahaha one time I bought a bottle of 18 year Jameson. It was amazingly smooth and fucking delicious! Cost a little over $100, but well worth it. Anywho, the same thing happened to me. I would just pour up one and sip on it while I was drinking beer. One day I wake up after a get together and it was fucking empty!!! I was pissed... then my wife told me I was the one passin out shots like hot cakes. Talking about isn’t that smooth? Lmao


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2018)

My grandpa made a mean witblits and mampoer, the local versions of moonshine.
Sweet and fruity but extremely high proof. A tot put you in bed or jail.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2018)

we weren't shiners, but my grandpa, my great uncles, and all my uncles at least know how to make it. l know a few of them make 20 or 30 gallons a year just for themselves and a few friends. far as i know they all make sour mash, and the last time i had any, it was a good as jack daniels, any day


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2018)

Mampoer is a real treat.... you really taste the fruit it was made from, no sugar or yeast gets added. I really like a peach or apricot mampoer.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we weren't shiners, but my grandpa, my great uncles, and all my uncles at least know how to make it. l know a few of them make 20 or 30 gallons a year just for themselves and a few friends. far as i know they all make sour mash, and the last time i had any, it was a good as jack daniels, any day


My friend had some shine that they aged in wood barrels. Tasted just like jack but with more bite.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 15, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> My friend had some shine that they aged in wood barrels. Tasted just like jack but with more bite.


I've been seeing alot of blackberry brandy for sale around here.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2018)

Put my Motörhead guitar pick in Johnny’s hand today .


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2018)

Two birds land on a power line.
"Chirp" says the first one.
"Oh fuck off, now I'm going to have that song in my head all day"


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks like Bodhi got away, after all...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=504648476650334


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 17, 2018)

Our dog absolutely loves tincture. He begs for some any time I get it out of the fridge and runs in circles for it. He is normally alittle hyperactive and at times alittle nervous, but after it kicks in he just wants to sleep, snuggle and is very loving.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2018)

You should make some VG tincture for him with the crockpot method.
It is just as tasty to humans.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> You should make some VG tincture for him with the crockpot method.
> It is just as tasty to humans.


It actually is vegetable glycerin tincture made with trimmings and small buds in my magical butter. We give him a small amount on his regular dog treats. He’s getting older too so it seems to help his joints.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2018)

mine too...
I only recently started using it, I am smoking so much less weed now...
I just drip some in my vape to maintain my levels after my morning joint.
You need 3 times more of the tincture than say alcohol extracts, but it cost like cents per ml.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeah man I just keep it in my fridge and eat a half table spoon a couple times a day. Usually floating like an hour after I take some and have a really strong body high for about 4 hours.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeah, I was so stoned last night I burned my lip on my vape when I forgot to put the dripper's cap on.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 17, 2018)

I pissed the bed this morning. I had the urge to piss but I was so comfortable that I decided to put it off for a while. I fell asleep and started dreaming about pissing in a sink, I woke up halfway threw the leak and ran to the restroom. told my gf I pissed the bed, she called me pee pee boy then I threw the sheets in the washer and we went back to sleep.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I pissed the bed this morning. I had the urge to piss but I was so comfortable that I decided to put it off for a while. I fell asleep and started dreaming about pissing in a sink, I woke up halfway threw the leak and ran to the restroom. told my gf I pissed the bed, she called me pee pee boy then I threw the sheets in the washer and we went back to sleep.


Mr pee pee boy..


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Mr pee pee boy..


I'll take pee pee boy, its way better then my last nickname. She's been calling me weiner rider for the last month..

@winona ryder, fuck you...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll take pee pee boy, its way better then my last nickname. She's been calling me weiner rider for the last month..
> 
> @winona ryder, fuck you...


That should be her name.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That should be her name.


I told her ass that she's the only one that rides dick around here. She says that she's allegedly not the only one. Claims my dog lola told her.

She's a bully, bro. When I first met her she was sweet and innocent I don't know where she picked up this type of behavior. I'm appalled


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)

hmmm i wonder 

just kidding......my name changes to asshole in a split second when i come home, still dunno why


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 17, 2018)

I was just chased away from my grow...by a spider.
A big spider to be sure. (the spider was 2 inches long...)


Now...I gotta go back down there and deal with things...

I hate that.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 17, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> I was just chased out of my grow...by a spider.
> A big spider to be sure. (the spider was 2 inches long...)
> 
> 
> ...


Man the fuck up


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 17, 2018)

If you pull your dick out it will be 2 inches vs 2 inches.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If you pull your dick out it will be 2 inches vs 2 inches.


What?
Did I do something bad to you?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> What?
> Did I do something bad to you?


You should oil wrestle him


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 17, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> What?
> Did I do something bad to you?


I wasn't talking to you. Are racially profiling me right now?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> I was just chased away from my grow...by a spider.
> A big spider to be sure. (the spider was 2 inches long...)
> 
> 
> ...


12 gauge 3inch magnum gooseloads, ya gotta be certain


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> 12 gauge 3inch magnum gooseloads, ya gotta be certain


My size 14 steel toe boots have done the trick every time so far.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> My size 14 steel toe boots have done the trick every time so far.


Yeah, but you're a big guy and a wizard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> 12 gauge 3inch magnum gooseloads, ya gotta be certain


Is steel shot required?
Are they migratory spiders that are subject to Fed ammo regulations?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Is steel shot required*?
> Are they migratory spiders that are subject to Fed ammo regulations?


In Calif it is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> In Calif it is


Does that apply to Migratory waterfowl spiders or does it extend to terrestrial resident arachnids?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does that apply to Migratory waterfowl spiders or does it extend to terrestrial resident arachnids?


It extends to terrestrial organisms as well, esp in counties where the condor is known to inhabit


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, but you're a big guy and a wizard


Let's not forget blue, that's pretty important too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2018)

The original Blue Man (and woman) Group.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Fugates


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2018)

Fuvking bebbes with giant heads


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

I just had a stoner thought. Someday soon, your phone will be able to sample the voice of people you speak to, and for instance, automatically read txt messages to you in their voice. 
I call copyright to that idea.... Right here right now. Now get to work and send me my royalties biatches.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Please consider VetCBD for your pup (https://vetcbd.com/). Do not use a THC preparation for a canine.
> 
> My dog is currently seeing a Veterinary Neurosurgeon. She had three 5-15 second seizures. Every seizure is damaging to them, as well as us. We all lose neurons which are not replaced. My vet prescribed Keppra. I immediately started her on that, researched CBD preps for canines and I just finished withdrawing her from Keppra as the VetCBD is managing her seizures.
> 
> ...


Pup had another. 

I was really hoping he just got into something, or ate a mushroom....

The local pet store has 2 different "cbd" oils, and a new non-dispensary cbd only shop opened up a couple of months ago so I'll be going to do some research today.

Hope your's is doing well, might need to pm you for that refferal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just had a stoner thought. Someday soon, your phone will be able to sample the voice of people you speak to, and for instance, automatically read txt messages to you in their voice.
> I call copyright to that idea.... Right here right now. Now get to work and send me my royalties biatches.


Siri reads me my text's in Nichole Kidmans voice.

Much better than some old crotchety fisherman yelling at me.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 18, 2018)

Went shooting yesterday evening with the friend n his family. 

Colorado fall colors coming in early and strong. 

Pics arent the best representation... 
Shit was fun, roll'd it up n burned the herb, lil' picnic'ing...

Would be Nice to grow up there


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

My wife always says I should do a voice for GPS.... I swear a lot... A LOT!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> My wife always says I should do a voice for GPS.... I swear a lot... A LOT!!!


"ReFuckinCalculating because you didn't take that fucking left I told you to Dumbarse"

I'd love to hear that with your SA accent.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Went shooting yesterday evening with the friend n his family.
> 
> Colorado fall colors coming in early and strong.
> 
> ...


Did you bring meff dog?


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "ReFuckinCalculating because you didn't take that fucking left I told you to Dumbarse"
> 
> I'd love to hear that with your SA accent.


It would be more like
Turn around here..., No! FUCK him, he can wait!
Fucking cunt with his giant truck!


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

I would also shout Poes!, randomly. I fucking hate other cars on the road. They are ALL idiots.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Pup had another.
> 
> I was really hoping he just got into something, or ate a mushroom....
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. If I were you I'd buy some CBD Isolate and mix it yourself it's so much cheaper. Put 250 mg into 60 ml of a mild oil and voila you've got VetCBD. @cannabineer can you give him the link to where you purchased it please? 
Thanks


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2018)

i've seen some nice reciepes i like to try with CBD isolate.....hmmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So sorry to hear this. If I were you I'd buy some CBD Isolate and mix it yourself it's so much cheaper. Put 250 mg into 60 ml of a mild oil and voila you've got VetCBD. @cannabineer can you give him the link to where you purchased it please?
> Thanks


Oh yes! 
@SSGrower 
CBDistillery; they're good

https://www.thecbdistillery.com/


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yes!
> @SSGrower
> CBDistillery; they're good
> 
> https://www.thecbdistillery.com/


Thank you


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yes!
> @SSGrower
> CBDistillery; they're good
> 
> https://www.thecbdistillery.com/





curious2garden said:


> Thank you


Yes, thanks x 2^10


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 19, 2018)

I think the engine is like, tilted, mushed back.
1 quart oil every few days




98 camry
Halp plz only have budget of $17.31
Oh and some weed resin

I'm bored as fuck , off work today so I'm gonna toke up n work on car, clean out garage


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4201494
> 
> I think the engine is like, tilted, mushed back.
> 1 quart oil every few day
> ...


Notorious for valve cover gasket..done hundreds..no exag...And check lower front motor mount for slop


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4201494
> 
> I think the engine is like, tilted, mushed back.
> 1 quart oil every few days
> ...


Tweak out and take the whole car apart and put it back together.. you know you want to


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 19, 2018)

new puppy!! Gonna be big.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4201792new puppy!! Gonna be big. View attachment 4201794


Congrats, I must say I'm a little jealous.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)

Less than 30 days till Canada legalizes. Less than 60 days until Michigan legalizes. Strange times.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)

I dont know. Its right around the corner.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Congrats, I must say I'm a little jealous.


Haven't decided on a name yet. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haven't decided on a name yet. Suggestions welcome.


Bud


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haven't decided on a name yet. Suggestions welcome.


I don't know, for me the name just kinda comes naturally when I first meet the dog, but your pup looks like a " Red " to me.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Bud


Female.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Female.


LOL! and congrats on the pup


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I don't know, for me the name just kinda comes naturally when I first meet the dog, but your pup looks like a " Red " to me.


More of a chocolate. Auburn? Godiva?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haven't decided on a name yet. Suggestions welcome.


Kitty


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2018)

Name her juanita.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4201792new puppy!! Gonna be big. View attachment 4201794


What a sweetheart! Gorgeous


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


Werewolves of london


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Werewolves of london


Kid Rock ruined that shit for me.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Kid Rock ruined that shit for me.





mr sunshine said:


> Kid Rock ruined that shit for me.


Follow me fucker so I can report you for rape... PRETTY PLEASE?!


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2018)

Just call the dog Bite... That way people don't know if it is an instruction or a name.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just call the dog Bite... That way people don't know if it is an instruction or a name.


Damit is always a winning name... Damit! Get over here,, damit! Get off the the couch..... Etcetera..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

Just curious, wheres my happy birthday thread? 





















 duck you guys...{shuffles feet out the door pouting}


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haven't decided on a name yet. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4201494
> 
> I think the engine is like, tilted, mushed back.
> 1 quart oil every few days
> ...


use the resin to patch the leak...you're welcome


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haven't decided on a name yet. Suggestions welcome.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_individual_dogs

go down to the "faithful dog" section and work down....some pretty inspiring stories...

the first ranger to be stationed at the "lodge" on top of mount Leconte had a German Sheppard named Jack. he taught him to wear a cut down set of saddle bags, take a list and money to the store more than 10 miles away, and return with the bags full of groceries.
Jack one time saved his owner, leading him through a white out snow storm back to the lodge.

i like animals a lot more than people, i remember jack's name (actually cumberland jack, or later, smoky jack) but not the ranger's name....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Just curious, wheres my happy birthday thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know, happy birthday, ya grumpy old bastard


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Female.


... Honey.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Kid Rock ruined that shit for me.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 20, 2018)

why people make such weak ass cannabutter? if your not doing 2x weed to butter then it is weak as fuck


----------



## hexthat (Sep 20, 2018)

like thc and stuff should be so over saturated that when you let your butter sit you can see it separate and go to top of butter.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ... Honey.


Think I'm gonna call her Autumn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

hexthat said:


> like thc and stuff should be so over saturated that when you let your butter sit you can see it separate and go to top of butter.


that's nice junior, now go play with your friends....


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2018)

https://gizmodo.com/scientists-gave-mdma-to-octopuses-and-what-happened-was-1829191638


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


GOD BLESS BROTHER
Never Forget




​


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Just curious, wheres my happy birthday thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'd have to know your birth date first. So when is it?


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 21, 2018)

Earthworm Poop for the win


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2018)

Trump blood in a can


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2018)

#8 out of top 20 ain't shabby.


*Most Popular Marijuana Websites*
*Website Rankings 2018*


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> #8 out of top 20 ain't shabby.
> 
> 
> *Most Popular Marijuana Websites*
> *Website Rankings 2018*


Could be higher if different people were in charge.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Could be higher if different people were in charge.


Yep, Many of us have skillz and favor pre-emptive strikes


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We'd have to know your birth date first. So when is it?


Its all good . It was back in july. The eighth.


----------



## vostok (Sep 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> #8 out of top 20 ain't shabby.
> 
> 
> *Most Popular Marijuana Websites*
> ...


Depends on what you call a web site

I'm on Leafly but it ain't no community theirs no *commune *their,

no friends just pitiful hook ups

shame really the journals are crap

as is the source of your link

kiss kiss


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm high on a bus whassup


----------



## Bareback (Sep 21, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I'm high on a bus whassup


Can you please tell us how many rows of seats that's on your bus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I'm high on a bus whassup


Year, make, model plz


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 21, 2018)

Does it have 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2018)

@neosapien i can hurt myself too fucker!!


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @neosapien i can hurt myself too fucker!!View attachment 4202978


Clean that out good ,
*Hydrogen peroxide*
*What did you do, not animal attack was it*


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @neosapien i can hurt myself too fucker!!View attachment 4202978


Ouch, that's gonna hurt for awhile. Think you need a stitch or 2, looks a bit much for superglue


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey look its a Foot Fight and someone lost LOL
Just messing with ya


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ouch, that's gonna hurt for awhile. Think you need a stitch or 2, looks a bit much for superglue


Or a staple. I bought one of those guns after watching The Martian, they're only $10 on amazon. Much quicker if it's an emergency too.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ouch, that's gonna hurt for awhile. Think you need a stitch or 2, looks a bit much for superglue


Chasing my nephew around the yard just having a grand time when i catch the bottom corner of a cheap metal fire pit. I don't do anything barefoot and this is why. I'm way too clumsy. My super hero name would be " Injury boy".
Got it wrapped up real good, hope for the best.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2018)

I think you beat me @Jimmyjonestoo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Chasing my nephew around the yard just having a grand time when i catch the bottom corner of a cheap metal fire pit. I don't do anything barefoot and this is why. I'm way too clumsy. My super hero name would be " Injury boy".
> Got it wrapped up real good, hope for the best.


Oh shit, you should ask the tinychat crew what happened to me one day. I got shit faced and stumped my toe so fucking hard I couldn’t walk right for a week. And it took probably about a month just to feel normal. And all because I was walking around barefoot while drunk. Funny thing is, I didn’t even feel it or know till the next day.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I think you beat me @Jimmyjonestoo


Didn't mean to enter the competition.


Gary Goodson said:


> Oh shit, you should ask the tinychat crew what happened to me one day. I got shit faced and stumped my toe so fucking hard I couldn’t walk right for a week. And it took probably about a month just to feel normal. And all because I was walking around barefoot while drunk. Funny thing is, I didn’t even feel it or know till the next day.


I was napping on the back patio when this 6 year old little asshole( definitly my nephew) shows up with a bucket of water balloons.. Game on you little shit. Jokes on me i guess.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Didn't mean to enter the competition.
> 
> I was napping on the back patio when this 6 year old little asshole( definitly my nephew) shows up with a bucket of water balloons.. Game on you little shit. Jokes on me i guess.


Famous last words....watch this.....

My 2nd best mtn.bike accident wasmin front of a group of 10 year olds. OTB and ofthe trail, down the hill a bit....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Didn't mean to enter the competition.
> 
> I was napping on the back patio when this 6 year old little asshole( definitly my nephew) shows up with a bucket of water balloons.. Game on you little shit. Jokes on me i guess.


lol so yeah, I got drunk with the tiny chat crew. Woke up the next day with my big toe throbbing. I looked down and was like wtf!!! I still can’t make a foot fist so this day! 


Btw that sounds like a nice sex act. Girl, I’ll foot fist the shit outta you alllllll night


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol so yeah, I got drunk with the tiny chat crew. Woke up the next day with my big toe throbbing. I looked down and was like wtf!!! I still can’t make a foot fist so this day!
> 
> 
> Btw that sounds like a nice sex act. Girl, I’ll foot fist the shit outta you alllllll night


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2018)

The new pickguard for this cheap ass pawn shop guitar I bought came in today, I'm going to pull the EMG's out of my bass (they were laying around and they sounded better than the $7 jazz pickups) and put them in it.

That leaves me with the old pickups and harness to play with now. I'm going to make one of these, I'm just not sure what I'm going to make it out of. I think I have some square tubing somewhere but it might be easier to just use an old 2x4 or something.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 21, 2018)

Metal would be cooler than a 2x4, but I dont need to tell you that.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Or a staple. I bought one of those guns after watching The Martian, they're only $10 on amazon. Much quicker if it's an emergency too.


Hi
OK I Found It..............................................Thanks
As always Thanks.
Great Idea to have on hand


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Or a staple. I bought one of those guns after watching The Martian, they're only $10 on amazon. Much quicker if it's an emergency too.


Halloween is right around the corner.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @neosapien i can hurt myself too fucker!!View attachment 4202978


Damn Jimbo don't take no shit off a kindiegardener. 

Hey man I just got to ask..... are you freaky fast ?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Damn Jimbo don't take no shit off a kindiegardener.
> 
> Hey man I just got to ask..... are you freaky fast ?


Just normal fast.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 22, 2018)

I need taco bell send help asap


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I need taco bell send help asap


quit getting high on the bus...or take the bus to taco bell...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I need taco bell send help asap


Go to a dive Mexican place in the barrio, you'll get superior tacos at a cheaper price. You're homeless now, gotta watch what you spend


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Halloween is right around the corner.


Dam It
It was going to be a surprise


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Go to a dive Mexican place in the barrio, you'll get superior tacos at a cheaper price. You're homeless now, gotta watch what you spend


If he's homeless, he should wait till they close and hit the dumpsters.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If he's homeless, he should wait till they close and hit the dumpsters.


Hey I lived in a dumpster for a month once
Was not that bad , had a friend bring his welder by one night and he welded the top shut
And I had a lock inside the side door.
The scary part was when the truck tried to dump it with me inside and the doors were welded shut
They weren't too happy with me.

I had a gas heater and lantern in there and even a cot and a rug
Once I Clorox the inside out and hosed it sown it smelled pretty Nice.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

I ordered a medical stapler
Hooray
Now what do I want to staple with it

One of my sisters just had neck surgery and that stapled the whole side of her neck
It looked wicked cool.


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> I ordered a medical stapler
> Hooray
> Now what do I want to staple with it


How about your foreskin to your forehead?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)

Bat shit crazy...




*Pat Robertson Casts ‘Shield Of Protection’ Ahead Of Hurricane Florence*
Televangelist sends out an anti-storm incantation via the Christian Broadcasting Network.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

lokie said:


> How about your foreskin to your forehead?
> View attachment 4203558


Interesting
I'll Post some pics


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bat shit crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cast Thee Out


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

Still a bit new
Can I upload pics right from my Comp
or do I need a file sharing site to do so?
Thank You Much


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

lokie said:


> How about your foreskin to your forehead?
> View attachment 4203558


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 22, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm just not sure what I'm going to make it out of. I think I have some square tubing somewhere but it might be easier to just use an old 2x4 or something.


I'm using a 5 foot long wheelbarrow handle. I hope to have it up and running tomorrow.


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Still a bit new
> Can I upload pics right from my Comp
> or do I need a file sharing site to do so?
> Thank You Much


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm using a 5 foot long wheelbarrow handle. I hope to have it up and running tomorrow.


What about using a shovel like this dude?


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 23, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4203588


Thank You Sir

I now see That upload file button it was not there before Humm..................... Maybe not enough postings yet
Thanks Much


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 23, 2018)

That worked 
Very Cool
Thanks @lokie


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## vostok (Sep 23, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @neosapien i can hurt myself too fucker!!View attachment 4202978








Spit is good Urine is even better and an easy hit, 

here

let me help you out.......


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2018)

I seen dan+shay last wednesday..





Good shit.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 24, 2018)

Build a man a fire he'll be warm for a night, set a man on fire he'll be warm for life.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 24, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Build a man a fire he'll be warm for a night, set a man on fire he'll be warm for life.


be that ever how brief
LOL
I like it .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


just remember, don't whiz on the electric fence


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 24, 2018)

If you have ever watched anyone burn to death
It has to be one of the worst ways to die.
At a certain point we had to shoot him


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just remember, don't whiz on the electric fence
> View attachment 4204491


Myth Busters Proved this one LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> If you have ever watched anyone burn to death
> It has to be one of the worst ways to die.
> At a certain point we had to shoot him


That's murder. 
This site is owned by the NSA.
You're welcome


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2018)

If you haven't seen the new predator movie -- don't bother.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you haven't seen the new predator movie -- don't bother.


i heard it wasn't any good at all.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i heard it wasn't any good at all.......


It was sooooooo bad. 

I felt like I was watching a shitty Jurassic Park sequel.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> If you have ever watched anyone burn to death
> It has to be one of the worst ways to die.
> At a certain point we had to shoot him


How'd the person taste?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)

yeah i watch the jurassic park one, i didn't like it either.....

finally got to watch Creed, thought that was pretty good


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How'd the person taste?


Sounded over cooked


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sounded over cooked


You know he had to try it, just a little, just a taste


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You know he had to try it, just a little, just a taste


Flame broiled?


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's murder.
> This site is owned by the NSA.
> You're welcome


we actually had a case like that in S.A. at an accident scene...
I do remember the person that shot the burning guy was charged, but don't remember what happened further... was a while ago...
sure google would still have the details, but not something I would look into. I get upset easily.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> we actually had a case like that in S.A. at an accident scene...
> I do remember the person that shot the burning guy was charged, but don't remember what happened further... was a while ago...
> sure google would still have the details, but not something I would look into. I get upset easily.



WTF?...do not disappoint me God...you...ARE Google!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2018)

Naah man, I'm bipolar and pretty sensitive, shit like that will get me upset for days.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 25, 2018)

I guess I'm not the only one with anger issues. My roommate snapped the communal tablet over his knee last night because he couldn't print something. It was a nice Galaxy s2. He bought it, so I can't get pissed, but having to use my phone for the forums sucks. I also had a bunch of saved technical sites and recipes on it that are lost until I stumble on them again. Time to get my own tablet.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I guess I'm not the only one with anger issues. My roommate snapped the communal tablet over his knee last night because he couldn't print something. It was a nice Galaxy 8. He bought it, so I can't get pissed, but having to use my phone for the forums sucks. I also had a bunch of saved technical sites and recipes on it that are lost until I stumble on them again. Time to get my own tablet.


My phone says made in China on the back


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You know he had to try it, just a little, just a taste


Just the Cheeks and some Fava beans with Chianti 
They taste sweet like Back Straps.................


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)

Our oldest cat turned 19 yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> we actually had a case like that in S.A. at an accident scene...
> I do remember the person that shot the burning guy was charged, but don't remember what happened further... was a while ago...
> sure google would still have the details, but not something I would look into. I get upset easily.


I have the opposite issue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2018)

ugh why is it always that last beer that gets me.......

coffee in hand ready for the day......

gotta get some lawns cut before the rains return.....


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

Sorry c2g post deleted, let's get back on track.


----------



## Karah (Sep 25, 2018)

Last week at work a customer came in and gave us Cinnabon cinnamon rolls, TWICE.

Yesterday, someone came in from Emagine and brought us popcorn and a slushee.

Almost every day I work, Tim Hortons gives me free coffee and donuts, for my whole squad sometimes.

I don’t know what I’m doing right but I’m winning.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)

Would you like some dick with that?


----------



## Karah (Sep 25, 2018)

Side note, I’m winning in both my fantasy football leagues. A fantastic accomplishment considering I don’t watch football nor do I know shit about football.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> Side note, I’m winning in both my fantasy football leagues. A fantastic accomplishment considering I don’t watch football nor do I know shit about football.


Apparently I don’t know shit about it either, 0-3


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> Side note, I’m winning in both my fantasy football leagues. A fantastic accomplishment considering I don’t watch football nor do I know shit about football.


My buddy's wife is just like you and has won a lot of money -- including a superbowl in her first 5 years. 
She doesn't change her roster unless someone is on bye week or gets injured. 

As Ron Popeil would say, "Set it & forget it"...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> Last week at work a customer came in and gave us Cinnabon cinnamon rolls, TWICE.
> 
> Yesterday, someone came in from Emagine and brought us popcorn and a slushee.
> 
> ...


Would you like some candy, young lady?


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)

Whenever a guy offers you something, he is also offering a side of dick.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2018)

3-10


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 25, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> 3-10


----------



## Karah (Sep 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Apparently I don’t know shit about it either, 0-3


3-0, 2-1. 


Chunky Stool said:


> My buddy's wife is just like you and has won a lot of money -- including a superbowl in her first 5 years.
> She doesn't change her roster unless someone is on bye week or gets injured.
> 
> As Ron Popeil would say, "Set it & forget it"...


I don’t even watch the games 


Singlemalt said:


> Would you like some candy, young lady?


what kind?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> 3-0, 2-1.
> 
> I don’t even watch the games
> 
> what kind?


Any kind you wish, I have lots. Personally, I'm quite fond of a mango-dark chocolate


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Any kind you wish, I have lots. Personally, I'm quite fond of a mango-dark chocolate


Heck, if you've got any of this I'll get in the van !


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> 3-0, 2-1.
> 
> I don’t even watch the games
> 
> what kind?


LOL
Looks like my next door neighbor as a child


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 25, 2018)

Now this takes training


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh why is it always that last beer that gets me.......
> 
> coffee in hand ready for the day......
> 
> gotta get some lawns cut before the rains return.....


because you quit, try going to sleep drinking, then get up and open a fresh beer for in the shower...


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh hell no


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because you quit, try going to sleep drinking, then get up and open a fresh beer for in the shower...


i have... honestly ...lol

those days are long gone for me


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 25, 2018)

There is a reason it is called Rot-Gut
No Thank You
I will stick with my Lady the lovely Cannabis


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking a little better. Still swollen and lots of bruising.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2018)

Garden Boss said:


> Oh hell no


WB!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Looking a little better. Still swollen and lots of bruising. View attachment 4205260


Actually it looks great! Keep doing whatever you are doing.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

So it seems reports are true. Police internal memo prevents them from arresting anyone with less than 3kg (6.6lbs) of weed.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Actually it looks great! Keep doing whatever you are doing.


First couple days just keeping it clean and changing bandages a couple times a day. Finally glued it up yesterday.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> So it seems reports are true. Police internal memo prevents them from arresting anyone with less than 3kg (6.6lbs) of weed.


Finally a weed law that allows me to have some walking around weed.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

only if you live in SA. At the trance party this weekend everyone was giving everyone else weed.
It was awesome. I even came home with two kinds of free hash


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

morning everyone.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> only if you live in SA. At the trance party this weekend everyone was giving everyone else weed.
> It was awesome. I even came home with two kinds of free hash


i'm just wondering how this is going to effect your ability to sell weed? sure the culture is different, but people are people.
many places here it's caused a mountain of problems for old established growers. people start to grow their own, people try to start making a living at it, and flood the market, making prices drop to the point its not worth the effort to grow it anymore....
not trying to scare you, just curious what you're expecting out of the situation?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

you know i like the SA did the the cannabis thing and how they finally legalized it the way they did.....but i'm wondering the same question Roger.......

i've heard it in different states where legalization has brought in alot of people and then the bottom drops out with the pricing......cause now the market is flooded..


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

Prices will go down, no doubt, but you also know not everybody can grow high-grade weed overnight.
At best most will buy a few seeds and plant those and gamble on genetics.
I grow only genuine exodus cheese. It is a favorite in the local market. In my area, there are only two other largish growers and we serve different markets.
The rastas know the quality of my weed so, it is spoken for long before I harvest at this point. They call it King Cheese.... and they call me the king.

So far only personal growing is allowed, but once it evolves into a commercial scale, it will follow a similar trajectory to what it did over there.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you know i like the SA did the the cannabis thing and how they finally legalized it the way they did.....but i'm wondering the same question Roger.......
> 
> i've heard it in different states where legalization has brought in alot of people and then the bottom drops out with the pricing......cause now the market is flooded..


That's gonna happen here. There's been commercial growers from the med market gearing up for a year plus and the date for shops to open got pushed out. Then there's stuff coming in from out of state, so there's a big surplus building up. Plus almost everyone I talk to that smokes is growing for themselves. I've heard through friends the price of a oz has gone down almost 50% since the beginning of the year. It'd be funny if it backfired and all the big money backed shops fail because of it.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

Lots of people will grow for themselves a few times, then get overwhelmed by the amount of work involved and go back to buying weed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lots of people will grow for themselves a few times, then get overwhelmed by the amount of work involved and go back to buying weed.



i doubt you'll have as many problems as here, just because of sheer numbers. Thousands of people moved to Colorado, Washington, Oregon.....and tried to get rich growing weed. 
i doubt there are that many people that will try getting rich on it there, but there will always be some.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

You need a large fortune to make a small one....
All I know is Afrikaners grow some damn good weed....
I had me a proper education in hash making by a guy I met this weekend... I mean, I thought I knew a lot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Prices will go down, no doubt, but you also know not everybody can grow high-grade weed overnight.
> At best most will buy a few seeds and plant those and gamble on genetics.
> I grow only genuine exodus cheese. It is a favorite in the local market. In my area, there are only two other largish growers and we serve different markets.
> The rastas know the quality of my weed so, it is spoken for long before I harvest at this point. They call it King Cheese.... and they call me the king.
> ...


This is very true. 
Most new growers try a few times, then gave up and dump their gear on craigslist for pennies on the dollar. 

Gotta have realistic expectations. 

If you don't know what NPK means, you're probably better off buying weed from someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

Whatever they can sell weed for with taxes, the black market can better.
I would like to expand to be able to care for more sick people at no cost.

Oh yeah, I just remembered a sign that was posted at the party this weekend...
Don't be kak, be lekker!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I would like to expand to be able to care for more sick people at no cost.


do you do that now already? just curious


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

A little bit here and there as circumstances allow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 26, 2018)

Might be my last dahlia of the year. There's some buds left but i don't know if they'll open up with the colder nights.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Might be my last dahlia of the year. There's some buds left but i don't know if they'll open up with the colder nights. View attachment 4205746


Lovely dahlia, have we discussed your hunchback thumb before? I have some memory issues, pot you know.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Might be my last dahlia of the year. There's some buds left but i don't know if they'll open up with the colder nights. View attachment 4205746


Beautiful flower & as an aside I know a lovely young lady with the same name.



curious2garden said:


> Lovely dahlia, have we discussed your hunchback thumb before? I have some memory issues, pot you know.


*Ouch*.
I had a quick bout with RA in my thumb the other week - never had it before & it completely resolved itself within 4-5 days.

I hope that's over with cause it freakin hurt like it had been slammed in a car door.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beautiful flower & as an aside I know a lovely young lady with the same name.
> 
> 
> *Ouch*.
> ...


Sounds like gout.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like gout.


I mentioned it to a Nurse friend & she said it sounded like RA, but whatever it was I hope it stays away for good!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I mentioned it to a Nurse friend & she said it sounded like RA, but whatever it was I hope it stays away for good!


Sounds more like gout to me too!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Might be my last dahlia of the year. There's some buds left but i don't know if they'll open up with the colder nights. View attachment 4205746


beautiful flower man


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I mentioned it to a Nurse friend & she said it sounded like RA, but whatever it was I hope it stays away for good!


I didn't know much about RA, but as Willie would say, gout is "always on my mind".

Hurts like a mother fucker. 

Seriously. 

I'm no wuss when it comes to pain, but gout is a level of badness that kicks my ass every time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

BTW, Trump is having a total meltdown on live TV. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> BTW, Trump is having a total meltdown on live TV.
> 
> Highly recommended!


again, is it like the UN speech...where they laughed at him


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely dahlia, have we discussed your hunchback thumb before? I have some memory issues, pot you know.


I think we have. It's been like this a while now. Years ago I got it pretty good with a carpet knife. Quick fix like usual. Clumsy as I am i managed to smash it a couple weeks later completely reopening it. No medical attention and years later this is what i have.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

ok enough of the melt down, going back to "whose line is it anyways" alot more entertaining.....


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I didn't know much about RA, but as Willie would say, gout is "always on my mind".
> 
> Hurts like a mother fucker.
> 
> ...


Agreed
Please get the sheet off my foot


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Might be my last dahlia of the year. There's some buds left but i don't know if they'll open up with the colder nights. View attachment 4205746


Great job
I used to grow them myself before my back got to bad


----------



## neosapien (Sep 26, 2018)

This is awesome.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2018)

I've never seen cherry marshmallows. I bet they would taste awesome.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't consider myself terribly acrophobic, but I find this video hard to watch. This person is supremely confident in their abilities, is wearing a parachute, or is completely insane...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1086160984764841


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> This is awesome.



Love Tiny Desk Concerts, such a cool, intimate venue...


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't consider myself terribly acrophobic, but I find this video hard to watch. This person is supremely confident in their abilities, is wearing a parachute, or is completely insane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say they have a death wish


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't consider myself terribly acrophobic, but I find this video hard to watch. This person is supremely confident in their abilities, is wearing a parachute, or is completely insane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that....i'll look over the edge, i ain't gettin' any closer than that


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford sure seems legit in her testimony


----------



## Karah (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterday a lady called from this spa I’m getting a massage at to confirm my appointment. She was Asian af. Super super thick Asian accent. Not sure if legit place or if I’m tipping for a happy ending.

Will keep you updated


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

Thing that make you go hmmmm:

Do twins ever realize one of them is unplanned?


Morning btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday a lady called from this spa I’m getting a massage at to confirm my appointment. She was Asian af. Super super thick Asian accent. Not sure if legit place or if I’m tipping for a happy ending.
> 
> Will keep you updated


i'll vote for the happy ending


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday a lady called from this spa I’m getting a massage at to confirm my appointment. She was Asian af. Super super thick Asian accent. Not sure if legit place or if I’m tipping for a happy ending.
> 
> Will keep you updated


I hope you make it out with both your kidneys.

No napping during massage - that can go south quick.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Thing that make you go hmmmm:
> 
> Do twins ever realize one of them is unplanned?
> 
> ...


one? do either of them ever realize they're a double accident?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday a lady called from this spa I’m getting a massage at to confirm my appointment. She was Asian af. Super super thick Asian accent. Not sure if legit place or if I’m tipping for a happy ending.
> 
> Will keep you updated


Ask her if they can massage your Mèimei. Pronounced may-may. That means younger sister. And is slang for Vagina. They'll probably be impressed you know that and massage your vagina.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one? do either of them ever realize they're a double accident?


it's a enternal question my friend.....


kind like : If migets tell there childhood stories with "when i was little"?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> kind like : If migets tell there childhood stories with "when i was little"?


----------



## Karah (Sep 27, 2018)

Massage room porn; it all makes sense now. 

It was so relaxing. Shout out boyfriend for that awesome gift  I was so relaxed I was drooling. She didn’t touch my maymay but she did ask me if I had any special places I didn’t want to be touched. 

I said no.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2018)

ha hah, you're a funny girl


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> it's a enternal question my friend.....
> 
> 
> kind like : If migets tell there childhood stories with "when i was little"?


 would have to be "littler"


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope you make it out with both your kidneys.
> 
> No napping during massage - that can go south quick.



Aren't we looking forward to it going south quickly???


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> would have to be "littler"


just things that make you go "hmmmmm"


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Ask her if they can massage your Mèimei. Pronounced may-may. That means younger sister. And is slang for Vagina. They'll probably be impressed you know that and massage your vagina.


Actually is Xiao mei mei....ask how I know


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Actually is Xiao mei mei....ask how I know


NO!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 27, 2018)

Seriously gonna return the basket but not the pot it goes in? What the fuck am I supposed to do with this? Maybe it will fit in the canning pot you didn't send with a basket. She's either fucking with me or dumb. And i know she isn't dumb.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Seriously gonna return the basket but not the pot it goes in? What the fuck am I supposed to do with this? Maybe it will fit in the canning pot you didn't send with a basket. She's either fucking with me or dumb. And i know she isn't dumb. View attachment 4206287


turn it into a press, think i saw a vid of someone making infused oil's with something like that


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Seriously gonna return the basket but not the pot it goes in? What the fuck am I supposed to do with this? Maybe it will fit in the canning pot you didn't send with a basket. She's either fucking with me or dumb. And i know she isn't dumb. View attachment 4206287


Hi Jim
May I ask what that is from
Not DrGolds machine is it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Aren't we looking forward to it going south quickly???


Unless some of "we" are Flat Earthers.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 27, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Hi Jim
> May I ask what that is from
> Not DrGolds machine is it?


It's the basket to a large stock pot/ turkey fryer. Does me no good without the pot.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It's the basket to a large stock pot/ turkey fryer. Does me no good without the pot.


I see it Now Thanks
Yes I agree, 
No soup for them.
Thanks


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Actually is Xiao mei mei....ask how I know


We are both correct. Your way is Taiwanese. Mine is mainland. My wife never says "oh you fucked my xiao mei mei so good". Always just "oh you fucked my mei mei good." Xiao meaning small or little is actually my daughter's legal middle name. And my wife's legal first name.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It's the basket to a large stock pot/ turkey fryer. Does me no good without the pot.


she who? where'd you get the thing? and why did she send you a canning pot with no basket? And why do you keep buying shit from her?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she who? where'd you get the thing? and why did she send you a canning pot with no basket? And why do you keep buying shit from her?


She's my ex. She still has some small items of mine at her house. I receive said items sporadically through my sister who works for she. She's thinks she's funny.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she who? where'd you get the thing? and why did she send you a canning pot with no basket? And why do you keep buying shit from her?


Figures I got two solid pots and no pot with holes with mine


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We are both correct. Your way is Taiwanese. Mine is mainland. My wife never says "oh you fucked my xiao mei mei so good". Always just "oh you fucked my mei mei good." Xiao meaning small or little is actually my daughter's legal middle name. And my wife's legal first name.


Its Cantonese..the ol lady is Cantonese...remember neo?!..how old is the kid now?! I remember when you was expecting


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Its Cantonese..the ol lady is Cantonese...remember neo?!..how old is the kid now?! I remember when you was expecting


Now I remember. She gonna be 6 the day after Christmas.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Unless some of "we" are Flat Earthers.


Indeed; their idea of Down Under does not bear scrutiny


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Now I remember. She gonna be 6 the day after Christmas.


Holy shit...how time flies!!...Ill try to remember to bring up the christmas thread from moons ago!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> She's my ex. She still has some small items of mine at her house. I receive said items sporadically through my sister who works for she. She's thinks she's funny.


keep it all in a box till the box gets full, shit in the box when it's full, seal it up, let it ferment till christmas, leave said package on her porch as an anonymous gift....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Massage room porn; it all makes sense now.
> 
> It was so relaxing. Shout out boyfriend for that awesome gift  I was so relaxed I was drooling. She didn’t touch my maymay but she did ask me if I had any special places I didn’t want to be touched.
> 
> *I said no*.


Thatsa my girl!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> *Thatsa* my girl!


Your Italian roots are showing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your Italian roots are showing.


Shit, supposed to be CCR


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Yesterday a lady called from this spa I’m getting a massage at to confirm my appointment. She was Asian af. Super super thick Asian accent. Not sure if legit place or if I’m tipping for a happy ending.
> 
> Will keep you updated


Hey let me know how happy the ending was, ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope you make it out with both your kidneys.
> 
> No napping during massage - that can go south quick.


Isn't going south the ultimate end of a happy ending?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Massage room porn; it all makes sense now.
> 
> It was so relaxing. Shout out boyfriend for that awesome gift  I was so relaxed I was drooling. She didn’t touch my maymay but she did* ask me if I had any special places I didn’t want to be touched.
> 
> I said no*.


Damn, no tip for her


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Aren't we looking forward to it going south quickly???


GMTA


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We are both correct. Your way is Taiwanese. Mine is mainland. My wife never says "oh you fucked my xiao mei mei so good". Always just "oh you fucked my mei mei good." Xiao meaning small or little is actually my daughter's legal middle name. And my wife's legal first name.


When are we going to bangcock?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m just gonna come out and say it... this stiggy guy gets on my nerves. Stfu already,nobody gives a fuck. Stop posting, asshole


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m just gonna come out and say it... this stiggy guy gets on my nerves. Stfu already,nobody gives a fuck. Stop posting, asshole


Real Nice Way to say welcome
I don't really care what you think


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh look a funny
one


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Real Nice Way to say welcome
> I don't really care what you think


Literally stfu, no one cares or likes your bitch ass.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Literally stfu, no one cares or likes your bitch ass.


I see you get along with a lot of people

You could have asked nicely LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

You don’t listen do ya boy?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Stop quoting me and do us all a favor and shut the fuck up. Again, no one gives a fuck about you. 

Get it through your dumb ass skull. 


I’m speaking for the community, trust me asshole


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stop quoting me and do us all a favor and shut the fuck up. Again, no one gives a fuck about you.
> 
> Get it through your dumb ass skull.
> 
> ...


Whats next you going to call me a drug addict LOL


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stop quoting me and do us all a favor and shut the fuck up. Again, no one gives a fuck about you.
> 
> Get it through your dumb ass skull.
> 
> ...


You quoted me 1st and in a not so nice way I may add
I have only responded to you posting
So.............................................Maybe Practice what you Preach .
Just saying Boy


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Look bitch, the only thing that will earn you any credit is your grow. Post pics or stfu.


We all don’t care about whatever you have to say. Post pics or log out and don’t come back again. No one likes you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> You quoted me 1st and in a not so nice way I may add
> I have only responded to you posting
> So.............................................Maybe Practice what you Preach .
> Just saying Boy


Boy you really are an idiot and you show it.
 
^ doesn’t look like I quoted you at all, dumbass.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look bitch, the only thing that will earn you any credit is your grow. Post pics or stfu.
> 
> 
> We all don’t care about whatever you have to say. Post pics or log out and don’t come back again. No one likes you.


Wow
No one likes me, no snap I never knew that
I guess I should just kill myself.
Not.
You have some real anger issues Bro, you need to focus on the nicer things in life and not be telling others what to do.
I don't even know you yet so I can not say if I like you or not.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Wow
> No one likes me, no snap I never knew that
> I guess I should *just kill myself.*
> Not.
> ...


Hey you said it... but it does sound like a nice option.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look bitch, the only thing that will earn you any credit is your grow. Post pics or stfu.
> 
> 
> We all don’t care about whatever you have to say. Post pics or log out and don’t come back again. No one likes you.


Morning Gary, have you had coffee yet? Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning Gary, have you had coffee yet? Lol


Got a cup and a cig right now. How’s it going?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Got a cup and a cig right now. How’s it going?


Good bro, I seen you doing some house cleaning this morning, figured I’d say hi.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey you said it... but it does sound like a nice option.


You know what 
I refuse to get into it with you
If I have violated the threads rules have a Mod Ban me from this thread
If not please stop harassing me like you are in charge (which you obviously are not)
If not I will continue to post in any thread I chose .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> You know what
> I refuse to get into it with you
> If I have violated the threads rules have a Mod Ban me from this thread
> If not please stop harassing me like you are in charge (which you obviously are not)
> If not I will continue to post in any thread I chose .


Ok ok, but before you go around posting anywhere, remember this is a grow site. Show us your credentials or log the fuck out.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok ok, but before you go around posting anywhere, remember this is a grow site. Show us your credentials or log the fuck out.


Once again Gary
Show me anywhere when I signed up I have to show anyone my Grows
Come on you can not be that stupid, you attack me now you want me to show you a grow
You are funny, Better yet I will place you on ignore
I gave you the chance but you refused
\Have a Nice day


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Like the true bitch you are. Good news is, now everyone knows.


Have fun on RIU 


Oh and I know you’ll read this post lolololololol


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Just providing a service... nothing to see here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


morning......damn this is better than coffee...

speaking of good coffee in hand....


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning......damn this is better than coffee...
> 
> speaking of good coffee in hand....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m just gonna come out and say it... this stiggy guy gets on my nerves. Stfu already,nobody gives a fuck. Stop posting, asshole


It's Abe and that's his schtick. Why RIU persists in allowing his socks I will never know. Oh well he made sure his first post was to pander to Buck so all's good in the hood.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

What is the point of being on this site if you’re too punk ass to show your grow? Again, what you have shown is that you’re not a grower at all. You’ve been exposed for the coward you are.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok ok, but before you go around posting anywhere, remember this is a grow site. Show us your credentials or log the fuck out.


Like when did Abe ever show his grow ha ha!! Remember that one sad tray and his Jag keys bigger than the main cola bwaaaaaaaa hahahhaaaaaa of course he is not showing that crap.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

damn gonna need more coffee...

think i'll have a smoke too......space tomatoes....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> think i'll have a smoke too......*space tomatoes*....


Do you get those from @Indacouch ?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> What is the point of being on this site if you’re too punk ass to show your grow? Again, what you have shown is that you’re not a grower at all. You’ve been exposed for the coward you are.


Obviously the aunts left him enough of a bequest that he can do this all in a seamless Franzia blackout.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn gonna need more coffee...
> 
> think i'll have a smoke too......space tomatoes....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you get those from @Indacouch ?


my own


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


those are beautiful.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Did the druggie snitch on me? My post got deleted and it wasn’t half as bad as some of the other shit I’ve posted. So that can only mean one thing...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> those are beautiful.....


Youre beautiful too Bud...Mornin errbody...helluva read for waking up..it went str8 to Garys post


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Did the druggie snitch on me? My post got deleted and it wasn’t half as bad as some of the other shit I’ve posted. So that can only mean one thing...


LOL confirmation eh?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL confirmation eh?


I did lol though. Funny thing is, I’m actually in good spirits this morning. Which would lead one to ask “Jesus dick hole Gary, if this is you on a good day, wtf are you like when you’re mad?!” Lmao


Btw I’ve been trying to make “Jesus dick hole!” a thing.

Y’all should trying using it in daily conversation... ijs


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I did lol though. Funny thing is, I’m actually in good spirits this morning. Which would lead one to ask “Jesus dick hole Gary, if this is you on a good day, wtf are you like when you’re mad?!” Lmao
> 
> 
> Btw I’ve been trying to make “*Jesus dick hole*!” a thing.
> ...


It's so fetch


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just providing a service... nothing to see here.


there's ALWAYS something to see here


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


I am SO ready


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I am SO ready


i will be after work today


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I am SO ready





BudmanTX said:


> i will be after work today


I'll get started for ya guys!!...Its FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> I'll get started for ya guys!!...Its FRIDAY!!!


I’ll drink one with ya


----------



## Karah (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 28, 2018)

CHEERS BITCHES!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

I've got two sixers of Alaskan Amber in the micro fridge in my office.


I will probably get a bit weird after lunch today.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I did lol though. Funny thing is, I’m actually in good spirits this morning. Which would lead one to ask “Jesus dick hole Gary, if this is you on a good day, wtf are you like when you’re mad?!” Lmao
> 
> 
> Btw I’ve been trying to make “Jesus dick hole!” a thing.
> ...


The people in the old age home are going to have their hands full with you some day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> The people in the old age home are going to have their hands full with you some day.


Lol, no doubt. 

#gariatric


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i do that all the time. i look through my old address book and see names that had completely slipped my mind, they would have ceased to exist if i hadn't looked in that book.....


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do that all the time. i look through my old address book and see names that had completely slipped my mind, they would have ceased to exist if i hadn't looked in that book.....


I got an old roladex after gettin half my contacts lost on a new phone transfer..fuck a bunch of google acct saving


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Dix


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2018)

*Zetus lapetus*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Shit, supposed to be CCR


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

My dad's band played so many Creedence covers.. it is a straight up memory trip.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

^ this guy


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> ^ this guy


LOL, lurves me some Gary


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I did lol though. Funny thing is, I’m actually in good spirits this morning. Which would lead one to ask “Jesus dick hole Gary, if this is you on a good day, wtf are you like when you’re mad?!” Lmao
> 
> 
> Btw I’ve been trying to make “Jesus dick hole!” a thing.
> ...


I will Definitly be using Jesus dick hole in my vernacular. Was that even the right word? Jesus dick hole I'm dumb.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


>


Knock it off abe


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

LOL love you crazy peeps, see you in the morning


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL love you crazy peeps, see you in the morning


Have good night! I'll probably be hungover tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Have good night! I'll probably be hungover tomorrow.


Same here  But there's aspirin and water so we'll survive LOL have a good one hun.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same here  But there's aspirin and water so we'll survive LOL have a good one hun.


Night Dear 
Love Ya


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Night Dear
> Love Ya


Wanna get weird?


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Wanna get weird?


Ya mean more then I already am?


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Ya mean more then I already am?
> Im game


Have you ever accidentally shot cum in your own face?


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Have you ever accidentally shot cum in your own face?


No never by accident


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Just trying to fit in , I like you guys LOL
But really just say leave and I will


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> No never by accident


Was it yours?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

@curious2garden @cannabineer my laptop died. I’m so sorry and I love y’all


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Just trying to fit in , I like you guys LOL
> But really just say leave and I will


Ok then... leave biznitch


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden @cannabineer my laptop died. I’m so sorry and I love y’all


I tried to sign into tc but it said my account was blocked.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Was it yours?


No it was some strangers , we were doing a 20 man gang bang and this one gal tried to sit on my face halfway through the chain,


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok then... leave biznitch


I have you on ignore


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> No it was some strangers , we were doing a 20 man gang bang and this one gal tried to sit on my face halfway through the chain,


So some dude did it? Nothing like a bukake party.


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> I have you on ignore


That's not how that works.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> That's not how that works.


Im learning
Im Old and gray, hard to see the keys, and way past my bedtime
Night , The dog is back


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> I tried to sign into tc but it said my account was blocked.


I’ll pm or text you tomorrow brother. We’re all off tc right now anyway. 



STIGGY said:


> Night Dear
> Love Ya


Don’t you ever talk to MY Annie again!



STIGGY said:


> I have you on ignore


Then why is your bitch ass replying to me? Idiot.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok then... leave biznitch


Why is it that they never leave after they promise to if asked? Why offer in the first place???


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’ll pm or text you tomorrow brother. We’re all off tc right now anyway.
> 
> 
> Don’t you ever talk to MY Annie again!
> ...


Your Annie ? Annie and I go way back


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Why is it that they never leave after they promise to if asked? Why offer in the first place???


I was waiting for the rest of the gang to vote


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Your Annie ? Annie and I go way back


Oh so she was right abe? And to think, I used to like you. 

But for the record I didn’t mean it as ownership. You fucko 

I meant it as a sense of family,like a mom or sister.


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh so she was right abe? And to think, I used to like you.
> 
> But for the record I didn’t mean it as ownership. You fucko
> 
> I meant it as a sense of family,like a mom or sister.


But in the pornhub kinda way.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> But in the pornhub kinda way.


Incess is best?


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm sorry, normally I'm passed out by now but this whole quitting smoking thing has my schedule all messed up. And alcohol, lots of alcohol.


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Incess is best?


Sick fuck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 29, 2018)

Now who can argue
What a Great Song


----------



## .nobody. (Sep 29, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Now who can argue
> What a Great Song


Tuna casserole


----------



## .nobody. (Sep 29, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> LOL
> Morning


Real talk.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey @GreatwhiteNorth, I like to watch Mountain Men and it got me thinking about some of my RIU friends. Where you live, do you have to worry about bears every time you leave the house? To me, I see Alaska as untamed wilderness but I’m sure there is residential areas like everywhere else. We love Tennessee and when we are there I never think about them, until one came to our cabin to eat our trash. After that I worried about my daughter being outside, or any of us.lol. It changes things when you could be eaten at any time.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Why is it that they never leave after they promise to if asked? Why offer in the first place???


Why, to have us to blame when it all horribly, predictably goes wrong


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Why, to have us to blame when it all horribly, predictably goes wrong


I will wear you guys down
And I know you will eventually Like me


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> I will wear you guys down
> And I know you will eventually Like me





STIGGY said:


> Just trying to fit in , I like you guys LOL
> *But really just say leave and I will*


Leave.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm sorry, normally I'm passed out by now but this whole quitting smoking thing has my schedule all messed up. And alcohol, lots of alcohol.


That's very good!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> I will wear you guys down
> And I know you will eventually Like me


Nope, you suck donkey dix. We hate you. And your bestiality ways. 


Donkey wiener sucker


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nope, you suck donkey dix. We hate you. And your bestiality ways.
> 
> 
> Donkey wiener sucker


Ha, I knew it Im wearing you down
You were almost nice to me that time
And pan fried in some sweet butter they taste just like Chicken

Whats up Gary?
Any hopes today


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Leave.


I fourth the motion, leave


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey @GreatwhiteNorth, I like to watch Mountain Men and it got me thinking about some of my RIU friends. Where you live, do you have to worry about bears every time you leave the house? To me, I see Alaska as untamed wilderness but I’m sure there is residential areas like everywhere else. We love Tennessee and when we are there I never think about them, until one came to our cabin to eat our trash. After that I worried about my daughter being outside, or any of us.lol. It changes things when you could be eaten at any time.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey @GreatwhiteNorth, I like to watch Mountain Men and it got me thinking about some of my RIU friends. Where you live, do you have to worry about bears every time you leave the house? To me, I see Alaska as untamed wilderness but I’m sure there is residential areas like everywhere else. We love Tennessee and when we are there I never think about them, until one came to our cabin to eat our trash. After that I worried about my daughter being outside, or any of us.lol. It changes things when you could be eaten at any time.


He has made RIU his new address ... there are bears here but they're pretty good neighbors. And with a bribe of a beer or two they'll leave the buffet cans alone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> I will wear you guys down
> And I know you will eventually Like me


I won't


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2018)

Here it comes....
























LEAVE!!! 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> He has made RIU his new address ... there are bears here but they're pretty good neighbors. And with a bribe of a beer or two they'll leave the buffet cans alone.


Yes, the bears here are good neighbors.. I hear they produce good grease..


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

Is it normal to scratch your balls then sniff your fingers?!...Thats perfectly normal.....right?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> I will wear you guys down
> And I know you will eventually Like me


Your life must be insanely boring.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Lol. Now I want to build one of these off the back of my garage facing the street. Ill add a length of hose to it to make a wild wacky inflatable penis flailing tube man when it rains


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Lol. Now I want to build one of these off the back of my garage facing the street. Ill add a length of hose to it to make a wild wacky inflatable penis flailing tube man when it rains


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

*side note* has anybody heard from Don Gin n Ton...?!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> *side note* has anybody heard from Don Gin n Ton...?!!


Not since sometime around spring.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not since sometime around spring.


Do you know C2G if his mom past....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Do you know C2G if his mom past....


I had no idea his mom was sick. I mostly saw him in the Scotch thread. Hope things are ok for him.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I had no idea his mom was sick. I mostly saw him in the Scotch thread. Hope things are ok for him.


Yea ..las I talk to him was in 14 and she wasnt good..just thought I reach out n see!! Much love!! thk you!


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

Jesus dick hole! Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Jesus dick hole! Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2018)

Where did Ty the guy go?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Where did Ty the guy go?


good Q...hell padawanbater svchop all kinds of people fell off...maybe life..U know... like what UB doesnt have.


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2018)

STIGGY said:


>


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> *side note* has anybody heard from Don Gin n Ton...?!!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

preesh Barn...thats fucked!! Best of luck to him!! FUCK.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Yea ..las I talk to him was in 14 and she wasnt good..just thought I reach out n see!! Much love!! thk you!


Yeah you were gone for ages too. What happened? You ok?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah you were gone for ages too. What happened? You ok?


yea Im good woman...last time I was on was when I got put on house arrest!...The daughters mother killed herself this time last year...sad!! so gotta take priorities right?!!...just tryin to get over this anti social disorder..Goin away for for 21/2 yrs I thought woulda fucked me up more but .....damn house arrest really fucked me up..more so than bein in the gen pop. But Im square w/ the house and takin care of moms n dad..hair is all dyed to moms cancer color...never knew there was so many colors..holy shit!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2018)

Does puppy breath smell like weed or is my puppy eating my stash?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey @GreatwhiteNorth, I like to watch Mountain Men and it got me thinking about some of my RIU friends. Where you live, do you have to worry about bears every time you leave the house? To me, I see Alaska as untamed wilderness but I’m sure there is residential areas like everywhere else. We love Tennessee and when we are there I never think about them, until one came to our cabin to eat our trash. After that I worried about my daughter being outside, or any of us.lol. It changes things when you could be eaten at any time.


I like some of the show too - the guy Marty is the real deal. Dudes like that simply don't have "quit" in them.
As for bears, I found this present in our back yard last summer.

Also most every summer this happened a couple of times - truck is in the drive way & some nights they lean over the bed to check for edibles.

I think we've had 5 killed this summer/fall "In defense of life and property".

Our dogs pick up on them really quick & let me know somethings up (in the woods behind the house usually).

12 guage full of slugs by the door.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does puppy breath smell like weed or is my puppy eating my stash?


nom, nom, nom


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 29, 2018)

I've been surviving off Taco Bell for the past week straight this s***'s not that bad I really enjoy it


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I've been surviving off Taco Bell for the past week straight this s***'s not that bad I really enjoy it


Constipation won't be a problem


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 29, 2018)

........ said:


> You're not who they think either.
> If I ever post again after this it will be flower pics to rep the breeder. That is all.


Bye. Gone before we knew you again.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does puppy breath smell like weed or is my puppy eating my stash?


Puppy breath smells like.....






















Penis.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Puppy breath smells like.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not want to know how you know this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I do not want to know how you know this.


I do!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do!


It doesen't take much imagination to figure that one out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It doesen't take much imagination to figure that one out.


But sometimes I just wanna hear it


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> But sometimes I just wanna hear it


LOL last night went a lot like that!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> But sometimes I just wanna hear it





curious2garden said:


> LOL last night went a lot like that!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL last night went a lot like that!


Lmao!!


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao!!


If you could do what a dog does where would your mouth be 75% of the time?

The other 25 is spent licking human faces.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Oh c'mon you have the p/w you could visit us!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


Imagination is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Puppy breath smells like.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remind me to not ask you to dog sit


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 30, 2018)

Been getting these shipped in from a friend for a while now. This weeks package was starburst, sour apple, and strawberry lemonade. The sour apple is delicious.
Edit... I get 50 a piece for these around here and they sell out usually before i even have them.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 30, 2018)

> Police tell 11 News the incident involved at least two people, one who was reportedly armed with a squeegee and a second who had a knife or something similar.


Armed with a squeegee



EJUICE , Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 30, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Armed with a squeegee
> 
> 
> 
> EJUICE , Jimmy?


Yup. Pretty strong too. One will last me about a week.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 30, 2018)

prolly a streaker


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> prolly a streaker


One of the "neat" streakers that cleaned up after himself?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)

morning everyone

hope everyone had a decent weekend


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)

Vagina!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Vagina!


who's?


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)

All of them if you are enthusiastic enough!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 1, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Thedooo is his YouTube channel. Guy is insanely good at guitar


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2018)

Thoughts are with those poor folks in Indonesia. It makes me realize how lucky I am and how comfy my life is. So lucky to have been born when and where I was...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 2, 2018)

Tonight is so fucking nice temp/wind

Tonight isn't homelessness in a field. Its a summer night camp out. Finished up some pizza, cigarette, now to fall asleep to a documentary bout the raid on Osama Bin Laden's compound.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2018)

The new Galaxy Note 9 has a terabyte of memory. A terabyte. On a phone. Glad I lived to see that, it's a brave new world...


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)

That's a lot of memories to lose at one time.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 3, 2018)

LOL a guy at the grow store yesterday looked at me like I was retarded when I told him my room has no intake or exhaust even after I explained I have a 2ton mini split and quest 105 dehuey and Co2 injection. Tried to tell me the only thing I’ll grow is mold


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4209100


is that a Dahlia?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

Iriemedicine said:


> LOL a guy at the grow store yesterday looked at me like I was retarded when I told him my room has no intake or exhaust even after I explained I have a 2ton mini split and quest 105 dehuey and Co2 injection. Tried to tell me the only thing I’ll grow is mold


anyone qualified to have an intelligent conversation with you at a grow store will be out growing their own, only wanna bes work at grow stores. the owners don't want competent growers to work there, they won't try very hard to sell you the useless shit that takes up 75% of the store


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> anyone qualified to have an intelligent conversation with you at a grow store will be out growing their own, only wanna bes work at grow stores. the owners don't want competent growers to work there, they won't try very hard to sell you the useless shit that takes up 75% of the store


Touché. So you’re saying I don’t need the entire Advanced Nutes line for a successful crop?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

Iriemedicine said:


> Touché. So you’re saying I don’t need the entire Advanced Nutes line for a successful crop?


no! that's the one exception, gotta have the whole line


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 3, 2018)

What's up with all these feces related games I'm seeing advertised lately?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What's up with all these feces related games I'm seeing advertised lately?


I should sue for trademark infringement...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a Dahlia?


Yes.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 3, 2018)

Biked up to palmer park for my lunch. 

Fuck, what a view. I don't wanna leave but...back to city I go.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2018)

Such poise and grace.
 

If you see her give her my number. I see potential.
It would be a bonus if she chews tobacco. 




WTF is she doing after the shot? The tube and saucer routine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2018)

This gentle rain coming down is the first in 4 months, it's nice in the Sierra's with 45% rh!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> Such poise and grace.
> View attachment 4209919
> 
> If you see her give her my number. I see potential.
> ...


I don't know what's up with the saucer, but I can't stop holding my breath everytime she hits the bong.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I don't know what's up with the saucer, but I can't stop holding my breath everytime she hits the bong.


I like your new avatar!


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2018)

She's taking a dab with a nectar collector.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I like your new avatar!


Thank you , when I saw that formation I thought " damn a gaint rock penis I have to take several pics of that " lol.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> Such poise and grace.
> View attachment 4209919
> 
> If you see her give her my number. I see potential.
> ...



That's "dabbing granny" on ig. She goes hard.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2018)

dangledo said:


> That's "dabbing granny" on ig. She goes hard.


Sweet. Competition.

I don't offer often but I would like to chat her up and match her hit/shot for hit/shot.
That ought to be a hoot.


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 4, 2018)

Seen this guy at work… @cannabineer or is it a girl?


----------



## SMT69 (Oct 4, 2018)

Things would be so much better


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Seen this guy at work… @cannabineer or is it a girl?
> 
> View attachment 4210167


If you fuck it and it tries to rip your head off.. it's a girl


----------



## dangledo (Oct 4, 2018)

Sounds like my wife.

Duh dunt tsssh


----------



## dangledo (Oct 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Seen this guy at work… @cannabineer or is it a girl?
> 
> View attachment 4210167


I've been seeing a lot of them lately.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2018)

for any of you Espoma users, our local Walmart had all of it marked down end of year, 8lb - $3.50; some 4 lb for $1.50


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Seen this guy at work… @cannabineer or is it a girl?
> 
> View attachment 4210167


I'm not sure! I've had some misses telling them apart from the misters.

The diagnostic, I guess, would be to place in an enclosure with a known female. I foresee two outcomes.

1) It was a male. 
2) It was a female.

Either way you're left with a known female and can repeat the Thunderjar (Two bugs enter ...) assay at need.

I checked Amazon for a known female death roach but they only have the egg cases. The survivor of that hatching might be the one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's murder.
> This site is owned by the NSA.
> You're welcome


You realize I have the worst PTSD, and due to hypervigilance, I’m probably going to fixate on that. I really hope you’re kidding, dear, because I’m going to pretend you are if you’re not just to avoid getting weird on everyone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You realize I have the worst PTSD, and due to hypervigilance, I’m probably going to fixate on that. I really hope you’re kidding, dear, because I’m going to pretend you are if you’re not just to avoid getting weird on everyone.


the nsa has better things to do than keep an eye on a bunch of pot heads. the dea might look once in a while, but i doubt they get many leads....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You realize I have the worst PTSD, and due to hypervigilance, I’m probably going to fixate on that. I really hope you’re kidding, dear, because I’m going to pretend you are if you’re not just to avoid getting weird on everyone.


EMDR processing can help with PTSD


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/high-flying-canada-to-let-airline-passengers-pack-cannabis-17357657

_"After October 17, 2018, passengers will be permitted to have a legal amount of cannabis, which is 30 grams, in either their carry on or checked bag, if they are flying to a domestic destination (i.e. within Canada)," Delphine Denis, spokeswoman for Transport Minister Marc Garneau, told AFP._


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 4, 2018)

*Courts Are Beginning to Rule Against Employers Who Discriminate Against Medical Marijuana Users*

*“(HARTFORD, Conn.) — H*ealth care worker Katelin Noffsinger told a potential employer that she took medical marijuana to deal with the effects of a car accident, but when a drug test came back positive, the nursing home rescinded her job offer anyway.

A federal judge last month ruled that the nursing home, which had cited federal laws against pot use, violated an anti-discrimination provision of the Connecticut’s medical marijuana law.

It was the latest in a series of clashes between U.S. and state laws around the country that came out in favor of medical marijuana users trying to keep or obtain jobs with drug-testing employers.

The Connecticut decision was the first ruling of its kind in a federal case and followed similar recent rulings against employers by state courts in Massachusetts and Rhode Island. Earlier rulings had gone against medical pot users in employment cases by state supreme courts including those in California, Colorado, Oregon and Washington over the past few years.”


http://time.com/5412820/medical-marijuana-court-rulings-employers/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Courts Are Beginning to Rule Against Employers Who Discriminate Against Medical Marijuana Users*
> 
> *“(HARTFORD, Conn.) — H*ealth care worker Katelin Noffsinger told a potential employer that she took medical marijuana to deal with the effects of a car accident, but when a drug test came back positive, the nursing home rescinded her job offer anyway.
> 
> ...


marijuana use should be required for some jobs. shoe sales person....walmart employee....starbuck's employee......I.R.S. employee.....President......Attorney General.....Supreme Court Justice....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> marijuana use should be required for some jobs. shoe sales person....walmart employee....starbuck's employee......I.R.S. employee.....President......Attorney General.....Supreme Court Justice....


Agreed. Most of my platoon was smoking the Afghan Kush over there. Honestly, I don’t think it’s impairing. Like any other medicine, you just have to build a therapeutic tolerance to it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 4, 2018)

I've wondered for awhile now if it gets rescheduled federally, would the drug testing stop. From working in manufacturing I know it's usually done in that field because federal contracts require it. It's not like it does anything other than limit the worker pool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You realize I have the worst PTSD, and due to hypervigilance, I’m probably going to fixate on that. I really hope you’re kidding, dear, because I’m going to pretend you are if you’re not just to avoid getting weird on everyone.


You and a whole gang of folks on here.
Welcome to the club & find some one to talk about it.
First Dr. I saw started with the scrips - I fired him and was lucky enough to find a therapist that was willing to work at the problem rather than bury it in RX.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 4, 2018)

@srh88 

I don't know. I saw this and thought of you. I think it's fucking funny.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've wondered for awhile now if it gets rescheduled federally, would the drug testing stop. From working in manufacturing I know it's usually done in that field because federal contracts require it. It's not like it does anything other than limit the worker pool.


who wants their shitty jobs, except people who are high enough to not care how much it sucks....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You and a whole gang of folks on here.
> Welcome to the club & find some one to talk about it.
> First Dr. I saw started with the scrips - I fired him and was lucky enough to find a therapist that was willing to work at the problem rather than bury it in RX.


I’ve been off pills since early 2016. The Psychedelics helped get past the depression and brooding. My biggest issue is that my Sympathetic Nervous System seems to have a mind of its own and I have adrenaline rushes over the dumbest shit.

I was being semi-funny, it’s just not the first time I’ve ever heard that this place is being watched by the National Subversion Agency/Spooks/Fibby/the Dea.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 5, 2018)

$30 for a VPD logger I made. You can make one too.


*Shopping List*


Spoiler: CircuitPython Code





```
import adafruit_si7021
import board
import busio
import digitalio
import gc
import math
import microcontroller
import neopixel
import time

# PINs
pixel = neopixel.NeoPixel(board.NEOPIXEL, 1)
pixel[0] = (0, 0, 10)
redled = digitalio.DigitalInOut(board.D13)
redled.direction = digitalio.Direction.OUTPUT
sgnd = digitalio.DigitalInOut(board.D5)
sgnd.direction = digitalio.Direction.OUTPUT
sv0 = digitalio.DigitalInOut(board.D6)
sv0.direction = digitalio.Direction.OUTPUT
svin = digitalio.DigitalInOut(board.D9)
svin.direction = digitalio.Direction.OUTPUT
redled.value = True
sgnd.value = False
sv0.value = True
svin.value = True

# si7021 sensor
time.sleep(1)
i2c = busio.I2C(board.SCL, board.SDA)
sensor = adafruit_si7021.SI7021(i2c)

# calculate current Vapour-pressure deficit
def vpd(temp, rh):
    # Estimated Saturation Pressures
    # Saturation Vapor Pressure method 1
    es1 = 0.6108 * math.exp(17.27 * temp / (temp + 237.3))
    # Saturation Vapor Pressure method 2
    es2 = 6.11 * 10**((7.5 * temp) / (237.3 + temp)) / 10
    # Saturation Vapor Pressure method 3
    es3 = 6.112 * math.exp(17.62 * temp / (temp + 243.12)) / 10
    # Saturation Vapor Pressure mean
    es = (es1 + es2 + es3) / 3
    # actual partial pressure of water vapor in air
    ea = rh / 100 * es
    # return Vapour-pressure deficit
    vpd = es - ea
    return vpd

# write to SD card
def sdwrite(sdlog):
    with open("/logs/vpd.txt", "a") as fp:  # open to add line to log.txt
        redled.value = True  # turn on Red LED when SD in use
        print(sdlog)  # print what your about to write to SD
        fp.write(sdlog)  # write to SD
        fp.flush()  # what does this do, hope it helps????
        redled.value = False  # turn off Red LED when SD is done

pixel[0] = (0, 0, 0)
print("Basic Logging of Vapour-pressure Deficit to filesystem")
# write at start or reset
sdwrite('-Reset-\r\n')
sdwrite('\r\n')

while True:
    try:
        pixel[0] = (10, 0, 10)
        # CPU temperature
        cput = microcontroller.cpu.temperature
        # write to text filesystem
        sdwrite('CPU Temp = {}\r\n'.format(round(cput, 1)))
        sdwrite('Sensor: C {}'.format(round(sensor.temperature, 1)))
        sdwrite(', F {}'.format(round((sensor.temperature * 1.8 + 32), 1)))
        sdwrite(', {}%\r\n'.format(round(sensor.relative_humidity), 1))
        currentVPD = vpd(sensor.temperature, sensor.relative_humidity)
        sdwrite('VPD = {}\r\n'.format(round(currentVPD, 2)))
        sdwrite('\r\n')
        pixel[0] = (0, 0, 0)
        gc.collect()
        print(gc.mem_free())
       
        # blink and neopixel yellow after writing for 3 seconds
        for i in range(3):
            redled.value = True
            pixel[0] = (0, 0, 0)
            time.sleep(0.5)
            pixel[0] = (2, 2, 0)
            redled.value = False
            time.sleep(0.5)
        
        # Blink and neopixel green while waiting 9.5 mins before writing again
        for i in range(270):
            pixel[0] = (0, 0, 0)
            time.sleep(1)
            pixel[0] = (0, 5, 0)
            time.sleep(1)
       
        # Blink and neopixel green faster for 27 sec when about to write
        for i in range(67):
            pixel[0] = (0, 0, 0)
            time.sleep(0.2)
            pixel[0] = (0, 5, 0)
            time.sleep(0.2)

        # blink and neopixel red faster for 3 sec when about to write
        for i in range(8):
            redled.value = True
            pixel[0] = (0, 0, 0)
            time.sleep(0.2)
            pixel[0] = (5, 0, 0)
            redled.value = False
            time.sleep(0.2)
           
    # skip errors but try to print them
    except OSError as oe:
        print('OSError = ', oe)
        time.sleep(1)
        pass
    except RuntimeError as re:
        print('RuntimeError = ', re)
        time.sleep(1)
        pass
```


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @srh88
> 
> I don't know. I saw this and thought of you. I think it's fucking funny.


That was amazing lol.. good find


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)

Hopefully, someday the world will understand, its just weed, man.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 5, 2018)

Ive been sober from lovely Mary jane for almost two weeks meow. Perhaps more I dunno I stopped counting

Mary jane will always be there for me when I return from playing army soldier.

The days of FEDERAL reform are coming soon though for;
Dat moment when even your local barber shop is selling CBD n shit. Why can't soldiers be allowed to smoke ONLY weed+tobacco and drink a lil'?


T is a letter in the alphabet. When the sky teaches your kids language n shit .... That T has a set of balls lol


And lastly . HOLY SHIT. new taco bell sauce packet discovered. I had no idea they carry these salsa packets which aren't available for normal use/pickup/find


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> marijuana use should be required for some jobs. shoe sales person....walmart employee....starbuck's employee......I.R.S. employee.....President......Attorney General.....Supreme Court Justice....


Neurosurgeon, Pediatric Cardiac Surgeon


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Neurosurgeon, Pediatric Cardiac Surgeon


you're the nurse, if you say they could use it, i believe you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're the nurse, if you say they could use it, i believe you


LOL thanks for the demotion. I think we need better testing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL thanks for the demotion. I think we need better testing.


you're not a nurse? i thought you were a surgical nurse?


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not a nurse? i thought you were a surgical nurse?


No no no Roger she has a phd in everything .... personally I like her extensive knowledge in automobiles. Nothing gets my motor running like a gear head girl....zroom zroom.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not a nurse? i thought you were a surgical nurse?


Yes, I also have an RN license it's how I worked my way through Med School.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No no no Roger she has a phd in everything .... personally I like her extensive knowledge in automobiles. Nothing gets my motor running like a gear head girl....zroom zroom.


Nope never had any aspirations or the discipline for a Ph.D., way above my pay grade. As for auto's I've always loved them but don't know 1/2 as much as I wish I could have, simply no time.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> As for auto's I've always loved them but don't know 1/2 as much as I wish I could have, simply no time.


https://www.rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


LOL thanks, today is going precisely like that. I should really take more time with my replies. I still haven't decided on dinner.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I also have an RN license it's how I worked my way through Med School.


Hi c2g sorry we missed each other. Hope u have been well .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi c2g sorry we missed each other. Hope u have been well .


Thanks, how's your new job?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, how's your new job?


Lol, today was my last day. I’m moving to New Mexico.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, today was my last day. I’m moving to New Mexico.


Oh my! When do you leave?


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, today was my last day. I’m moving to New Mexico.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)

I did want to become a doctor, but life had other plans...

*Canada asks: can police officers smoke marijuana after legalization?*

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/05/canada-police-officers-marijuana-cannabis


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 7, 2018)

God fucking veal turdlords 

I need a drink

Cigarettes can only do so much when you cant smoke weed.


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2018)

ANC said:


>


looks like they rectally inserted squids and now they're trying to escape.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like they rectally inserted squids and now they're trying to escape.....


Squid boofing?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Squid boofing?


Twins always have great team spirit!


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/oct/08/robot-farm-iron-ox-california

_America's first robot farm replaces humans with 'incredibly intelligent' machines
Iron Ox, based in California, aims to improve labor shortages and pressure to produce crops by using AI and heavy machinery





_


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Oct 9, 2018)

anyyone hear of Kratom...pose to be a drink.. maybe like tea...a gal was over last night telling me about it...


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah its good for getting over opiates, they bind to the same receptors.

A little bit feels like weed, and if you take more it becomes more stimulant-like...until you hit the point where you get motion sickness.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> anyyone hear of Kratom...pose to be a drink.. maybe like tea...a gal was over last night telling me about it...


@Olive Drab Green


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 9, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> anyyone hear of Kratom...pose to be a drink.. maybe like tea...a gal was over last night telling me about it...


What would you like to know about it? It’s not a drink, though you can make it that way. It’s the leaf of a coffee plant native to Indochina and Southeast Asia that contain Mitragynine & 7-Hydroxymitragynine instead of caffeine. These two chemicals have affinity for the Mu, Delta, & Kappa Opioid receptors, but unlike actual opiates, do not cause respiratory depression, meaning they cannot kill you. It’s also not addictive and a lot of people use it to kick dope. Also good for depression, anxiety, pain relief, sleep, energy, and many other things. Red Veins for Pain Relief & Sleep (Red Bali, in particular, is similar in effect to oxycodone regarding pain relief and nodding off, in my opinion), White Veins for Energy, Green Veins in between.


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2018)

We all thought you were full of it.
Thanks for confirming our suspicions.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/oct/08/robot-farm-iron-ox-california
> 
> _America's first robot farm replaces humans with 'incredibly intelligent' machines
> Iron Ox, based in California, aims to improve labor shortages and pressure to produce crops by using AI and heavy machinery
> ...


It's a brave new world out there.


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)

The Dutch have been doing this for years though.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2018)

When I start up the motor, it still turns over
But nowadays, a little bit slower
Never been afraid of getting older
I'm much more nervous about these public servants
Kill the lights and shut the curtains
You ain't a real lion if you love the circus
Looking at myself like "Whats the purpose?"
It's when I started to hallucinate
Trying to touch the surface and re-cooperate
You should've seen the look on my face when I was losing my faith
Y'all got me feeling hesitation, embarrassment
I might be the last generation of grandparents
I know that I've been fortunate for all the opportunities
Disproportionately disappointed in the human beings
I get it, we're specs of dust, at the bus stop busking for extra crust
Like fuck it, you can sacrifice me to the weather
If you promise that you'll let my songs live forever. ~Atmosphere

Feeling this on this dreary looking day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

morning everyone

coffee is ready

sorry your feeling that way Neo, got fresh coffee for ya if ya want....


----------



## 420God (Oct 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Feeling this on this dreary looking day.


How'd your parents do in their new place with this storm?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

you parents were in the path? are they ok?? sorry don't mean to pry man


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2018)

420God said:


> How'd your parents do in their new place with this storm?


They didn't get any of it thankfully. They're in Naples which is more south Florida. My mom is still up here with me, helping out at work. She leaving Nov 3rd after closing season to rejoin my dad. Who's been there living in the new house since July I think. Me and the kid going to go down and visit Nov 14th. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 420God (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 11, 2018)

420God said:


>


What a cameraman!


----------



## 420God (Oct 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> What a cameraman!


I imagine with the lights in the report's face she couldn't see what it was.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

420God said:


>


lol, what a reporter too.....she didn't flinch either


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

That mountain lion acted like a pet! 

I've seen them crossing roads in the wild (also in Utah) and they were chill AF.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2018)

Morning everyone, so I know this is basic for a lot of you, but for me it’s a first and I have been smoking for many years. I wasn’t sure what to expect so I only got one to try. 



 




 



 
I have since placed another order

I was never able to find anything like this, until now. Sure would have been nice to have at Disney or any public place really. My girl says we can go more places, now that I can take my nerve medicine with me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That mountain lion acted like a pet!
> 
> I've seen them crossing roads in the wild (also in Utah) and they were chill AF.


they're like sharks, we stink to them, don't smell like food. the only reason one will mess with a person is if you threaten them somehow


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone, so I know this is basic for a lot of you, but for me it’s a first and I have been smoking for many years. I wasn’t sure what to expect so I only got one to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want them to legalize here so we can get shit like that, but don't want them to legalize here because then i need a real job....../sigh.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone, so I know this is basic for a lot of you, but for me it’s a first and I have been smoking for many years. I wasn’t sure what to expect so I only got one to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice

hope my horse trading this weekend gets some of those.....more for the wife than me...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> want them to legalize here so we can get shit like that, but don't want them to legalize here because then i need a real job....../sigh.....


legalize it down here too......make it easier for the Mrs's to make her feel better


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

woke up to my "tv" computer taking a shit, think the power supply is bad, took the memory out a stick at a time and tried it, nothing, using the motherboard hdmi, so no video card to take out, just dead. so it's either the power supply, the switch, or the whole mother board is fried....and it looks good, so i'm guessing power supply.....just more money to throw away. i bought an 80+ 500 watt 2 years ago to run this thing....if you only get two years out of a good power supply anymore, i'm about to start a jihad on fucking newegg and microcenter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're like sharks, we stink to them, don't smell like food. the only reason one will mess with a person is if you threaten them somehow


They actually have killed quite a few people but probably just a predation reaction IMHO - I believe it is very rare that they actually consume the person they attack tho.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_cougar_attacks_in_North_America


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They actually have killed quite a few people but probably just a predator reaction IMHO - I believe it is very rare that they actually consume the person they attack tho.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_cougar_attacks_in_North_America


they'd have to be awfully hungry to overcome that much instinct and conditioning.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)

Lol, you call that a lion? it didn't even reach her knee.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone, so I know this is basic for a lot of you, but for me it’s a first and I have been smoking for many years. I wasn’t sure what to expect so I only got one to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those are definitely nice for travel and such. I find the effects wear off much faster, though. About 20-30 minutes is all I get.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone, so I know this is basic for a lot of you, but for me it’s a first and I have been smoking for many years. I wasn’t sure what to expect so I only got one to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to find a decent mod to screw that into, the chitty e-pen batteries tend to have very little oompf


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yeah, those are definitely nice for travel and such. I find the effects wear off much faster, though. About 20-30 minutes is all I get.


I didn’t give it a chance to wear off


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, you call that a lion? it didn't even reach her knee.


that's a mountain lion. we don't have the larger variety. there are differences, but in America, if someone says cougar, lion, mountain lion or puma, it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Make sure to find a decent mod to screw that into, the chitty e-pen batteries tend to have very little oompf


Like I said, this is new to me( not legal here) I stopped and got this after picking up the cartridge.



 


Would you suggest something different?


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah, I'd get a nice 40W mod, it is fine for these kinds of things.
I'll check out a few cheapies and let you know... I know there is a nice one the hole cartridge drops into with magnets.
is that standard 5/10 threads or ego connector?

Maybe something like the WISMEC Presa 40w, it comes with an adapter for both connectors.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I'd get a nice 40W mod, it is fine for these kinds of things.
> I'll check out a few cheapies and let you know... I know there is a nice one the hole cartridge drops into with magnets.
> is that standard 5/10 threads or ego connector?
> 
> Maybe something like the WISMEC Presa 40w, it comes with an adapter for both connectors.


Threads. Thanks ANC


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, you call that a lion? it didn't even reach her knee.


It was a young cat. 
Adult males can weigh over 200 lbs. (Average is around 150.)
-- edit --
Correction: It was an old dog.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's a mountain lion. we don't have the larger variety. there are differences, but in America, if someone says cougar, lion, mountain lion or puma, it's pretty much the same thing.


It was a dog.
https://idahonews.com/news/offbeat/dog-makes-tv-debut-as-it-strolled-through-reporters-live-shot-in-salt-lake-city


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're like sharks, we stink to them, don't smell like food. the only reason one will mess with a person is if you threaten them somehow


Or act like prey, trail runners, mtn bikers.....
I think I saw one once, looked like a giant hairy snake slithering through the tall grass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> It was a dog.
> https://idahonews.com/news/offbeat/dog-makes-tv-debut-as-it-strolled-through-reporters-live-shot-in-salt-lake-city


could be....seemed pretty damn casual for a mt. lion, honestly


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Or act like prey, trail runners, mtn bikers.....
> I think I saw one once, looked like a giant hairy snake slithering through the tall grass.


they're supposed to be in this area, but i'll be damned if i've ever seen one, and i spend a fair amount of time in the woods.
coyote, turkey, bear, scrubby little deer, but i've never seen a cat here bigger than a house cat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're supposed to be in this area, but i'll be damned if i've ever seen one, and i spend a fair amount of time in the woods.
> coyote, turkey, bear, scrubby little deer, but i've never seen a cat here bigger than a house cat


I bet they've seen you...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 11, 2018)

If I was the cameraman as soon as I seen that tail I would of turned around to see WTF else was back there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

i need a beer, it's been one of those days....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i need a beer, it's been one of those days....


I feel ya man, my job likes to send me home that way too. That’s why I have one in hand and my shiny new pen in the other. Oh and I just finished a rillo. Lol


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet they've seen you...


Then decided he'd be too salty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

i'm still at work, still got 2hrs left....ugh....

had a customer come in, and i explained something like 6 times to them, then of course they look at me with bowlvine intellegence......and ask again..then finally the infamous light bulb comes on........

that right there made the day into one of these days, and i have 3 25ozer in the back plus some of my space tomatoes combination in the back too....feel like opening one up and have a toke or 2.......this way i can deal with the rest of the day.....

course my wife allergies are kicking her ass, everytime she coughs her hand goes numb.....boy if this isn't a monday number 2 i dunno what isn't.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm still at work, still got 2hrs left....ugh....
> 
> had a customer come in, and i explained something like 6 times to them, then of course they look at me with bowlvine intellegence......and ask again..then finally the infamous light bulb comes on........
> 
> ...


when she coughs her hand goes numb? that's a weird symptom, makes me think it might be something like sciatica, a nerve that's getting irritated just from her putting her hand in front of her face?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when she coughs her hand goes numb? that's a weird symptom, makes me think it might be something like sciatica, a nerve that's getting irritated just from her putting her hand in front of her face?


actually roger, she has MS, and she's also had surgery on her neck, they put a titanium brace with 8 screws in some time ago. think the numbness could be both, but i'm not a white coat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

that sucks, hope she feels better soon. allergies kick my as 8 months a year


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that sucks, hope she feels better soon. allergies kick my as 8 months a year


I'm allergic to air. 

Sinus rinse + Flonase helps a lot w/minimal side effects.


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm allergic to air.
> 
> Sinus rinse + Flonase helps a lot w/minimal side effects.


Ever try the Navage sinus cleaner?






Maybe you could use some help from a friend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> Ever try the Navage sinus cleaner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the navage freaks me out a little. 

I like the "NeilMed" version.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually roger, she has MS, and she's also had surgery on her neck, they put a titanium brace with 8 screws in some time ago. think the numbness could be both, but i'm not a white coat


Just keep growin the meds, you can wear any color smoc you want.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2018)

Benadryl is pretty nice, but the H1's can be even nicer. I miss you Seldane.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2018)

Holy Moly, did my IRA's take a dump this week!


----------



## Karah (Oct 12, 2018)

Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


https://www.bubblebagdude.co/product-page/bubble-bags-5-gallon-4-bag-kit

Inexpensive and functional.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


A vacation, leave him there, and come on over here!



sorry, turret's.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


Naked... I've never unwrapped anything that i like more than a naked girl. It's simple and can be decorated to suit all...... well let's just say any day of the year.

Wish him a happy birthday from all of us.


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


A 3 way always made my day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

420God said:


> A 3 way always made my day.


Devil's Triangle?


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Devil's Triangle?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

i dunno if i should get into this......lol

morning everyone.....coffee is ready...nice and hot.....

or tea..got some nice honey


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


Hobbies and interests?


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i dunno if i should get into this......lol


As long as you say "no homo" it's all good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


I'd recommend what ever Barn Buster says.

..but those bags are cool too!


----------



## Karah (Oct 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Hobbies and interests?


Ummmm music, guitars, video games, food.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

hey the new Assissin Creed is out if he likes those.....

food....does he like to cook????


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2018)

Nothing says love like free pizza. A gift certificate perhaps.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Holy Moly, did my IRA's take a dump this week!


Here too. My 401 dropped 10K+


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here too. My 401 dropped 10K+


-6.8% this week for me. When you ride the bull you get the horn sometimes


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2018)

You guys have more hope for the future than me. All my savings are in silver and brass. Retirement should be interesting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

you guys have more of a saving than me as well........most of the time i get moths with bibbs on in my wallet asking for more.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2018)

I got started late in life with saving - Dumb Kid I know.
Around 20 years ago I began stashing "extra" cash, then joined my 401 & now also put 25% of my paycheck into it in addition to "Paying up" the mortgage on our house big time.
I have a (probably unfounded) fear of being destitute.

I cannot fathom living from pay check to pay check knowing I didn't have anything in reserve *AND* having 0 health care coverage like some people I know my age.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got started late in life with saving - Dumb Kid I know.
> Around 20 years ago I began stashing "extra" cash, then joined my 401 & now also put 25% of my paycheck into it in addition to "Paying up" the mortgage on our house big time.
> I have a (probably unfounded) fear of being destitute in my old age.
> 
> I cannot fathom living from pay check to pay check at this age knowing I didn't have anything in reserve *AND* having 0 health care coverage like some people I know my age.


 Nice save!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got started late in life with saving - Dumb Kid I know.
> Around 20 years ago I began stashing "extra" cash, then joined my 401 & now also put 25% of my paycheck into it in addition to "Paying up" the mortgage on our house big time.
> I have a (probably unfounded) fear of being destitute in my old age.
> 
> I cannot fathom living from pay check to pay check at this age knowing I didn't have anything in reserve *AND* having 0 health care coverage like some people I know my age.


When I was a young pup, I had a couple of mentor's harping on me all the time to "save; invest; compound interest is your friend". WTF did they know anyway? I too didn't start saving hard until my mid 30's. It did allow me to retire at 58 though. I wish I would have started in my 20's and I could have retired at 48.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here too. My 401 dropped 10K+


I don't even look at my 401 accounts anymore; too painful. 

Then again, yesterday I heard bond yields are way up so I might transfer some money into safer funds. 
I'm due for an adjustment anyway. 

EZ formula: 
Subtract your current age from the age you want to retire, then multiply by 2. 
That's the percentage you should have in growth funds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

you guys talking bout money....

i'm over here, i'm so poor i can't even pay attention over here

guess that what 3 marriages will do to u, at least i own everything i have though which is a good thing


----------



## Karah (Oct 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Nothing says love like free pizza. A gift certificate perhaps.


I work at a pizza place so he gets pizza every day!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> I work at a pizza place so he gets pizza every day!


I treated myself to a pizza for my birthday. It was wonderful. He is a very lucky man ;D


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> I work at a pizza place so he gets pizza every day!


But this way it wont have to be from off the floor. Maybe just give cash to open a savings of some sort.
I might come back around on your birthday with interest. If it dosen't ,well it was a small price to pay for a peek into the future.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


i find nudity is always appropriate, appreciated, and never returned


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Ummmm music, guitars, video games, food.


guess it depends on how much you like him....what kind of shape is his guitar case in? what kind of shape are his game controllers in?
does he seem to play a particular game a lot? look online and see if there's a new title coming soon....does he game online? buy him access cards for online time....hard to make "personalized" suggestions when you don't know the person


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 12, 2018)

God damn these are tasty. Really wanna find a good banana strain. When i get set back up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Ummmm music, guitars, video games, food.


Practical guy things, we'll leave the romantic to you...

Guitar stuff...really nice strap, I'm sure strings come in good, better, best, get the Cadillac of strings. Does he read sheet music?

Does he wear boots? Rhino unbreakable laces and really good wool socks.

I got a Victorinox Swiss Army knife with a zillion blades once from a GF that I thought was a pretty cool gift. Still have it and know where it is. She also gave me a Brunton compass.

A quality heavy duty leather belt like Amish or Mennonite would wear. 

Does he have a turntable? New remastered Zepp or Floyd vinyl would be cool.

Engraved Zippo lighter. Old school, smelly but neat. Vintage Ronson for something "newer"

I gave out many 5 cell Maglites to folks for gifts. Get an updated LED bulb for it instead of incandescent

KaBar knife. Might never use it but it is bad ass.

Dive bar T-shirts
https://www.divebarshirtclub.com/NewWeb/Web/Default.asp?SessID={7F36FEB2-6EAD-4F47-9EC8-E7DB17057B8C}&RandID=1686


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?



My last wife used to give me what we called Around the World for my birthdays - morning BJ, afternoon vajayjay, and evening anal*. It was always my fav present. 



*The anal was to her, not me, smart-asses. My anal came on xmas...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when she coughs *her hand goes numb?* that's a weird symptom, makes me think it might be something like sciatica, a nerve that's getting irritated just from her putting her hand in front of her face?


That happens to me when I masturbate. It's great because it's kinda like a stranger is doing it...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


Anal


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2018)

2 spicy chicken sandwiches with tomato.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> 2 spicy chicken sandwiches with tomato.


and ortega chile


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> 2 spicy chicken sandwiches with tomato.



Another great Sunshine euphemism...


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Guys my boyfriends birthday is coming soon. What should I get him?


A free spin!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2018)

Neighborhood wildlife..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Neighborhood wildlife..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214712


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## Karah (Oct 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Anal


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


>


Oh my!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2018)

Karah said:


>


Theres nothing like dipping a potato wedge in some ranch.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 13, 2018)

Karah said:


> Ummmm music, guitars, video games, food.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2018)

@420God I'm watching, college game day and the game of the week is, Wisconsin at Michigan. Someone in the crowd had a sign that said, “ the best part of Wisconsin is Lake Michigan”. Lol. Thought of you bro...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Oct 13, 2018)

I woke my ass up and scooted straight to the wood burner and started a fire this mornin!! suck wakin up to 54


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> I woke my ass up and scooted straight to the wood burner and started a fire this mornin!! suck wakin up to 54


Was 57 here and I love it!!! Florida


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2018)

Just ate some mushrooms.. This is gonna be fun


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 13, 2018)

lol gonna go to BK and order 200 nugs tomorrow


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> lol gonna go to BK and order 200 nugs tomorrow


Careful, don't become addicted.


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> lol gonna go to BK and order 200 nugs tomorrow


Go big. #1,000


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 13, 2018)

You are the Nugget King. Did you get all 200 sauces they owed you?


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> You are the Nugget King. Did you get all 200 sauces they owed you?


Not mine, stole the pic from reddit. I know what I'm eating tomorrow though. BK nuggets are the shit.


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2018)

@srh88 

Not a gif.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2018)

420God said:


> @srh88
> 
> Not a gif.
> 
> View attachment 4215469


Nah thats a gif. Left casino... Games were intense. Rode an above ground subway for fun. Now we are driving back.. Fun night


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4215450
> Just ate some mushrooms.. This is gonna be fun
> View attachment 4215451


 Sorry, I’m old


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Nah thats a gif. Left casino... Games were intense. Rode an above ground subway for fun. Now we are driving back.. Fun night


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 14, 2018)

Drink a beer. 

Adolf Coors grandson passed away

He helped contribute to the standard recyclable beer can we know today


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 14, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> lol gonna go to BK and order 200 nugs tomorrow


I had 20 of them on Monday but only counted 16 in my poop?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 14, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I had 20 of them on Monday but only counted 16 in my poop?


You can re-bread those.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You can re-bread those.


LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 15, 2018)

Good morning RIU’ers. I’m flying out to Nevada next week and was wondering if it’s possible to buy seeds? Do dispensary’s sell them?Local Seed banks?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 15, 2018)

Mood lately:


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)

Morning everyone...

coffee is ready.....on this nice cool day in TX

hope everyone had a good weekend....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning RIU’ers. I’m flying out to Nevada next week and was wondering if it’s possible to buy seeds? Do dispensary’s sell them?Local Seed banks?


kinda wonder the same

hook a brother up.....j/k


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Rode an above ground subway for fun.


.....isn't that a train?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> kinda wonder the same
> 
> hook a brother up.....j/k


Well if I don’t find out here, I will next week for sure. 

I’m down for some, “ horse trading “


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Well if I don’t find out here, I will next week for sure.
> 
> I’m down for some, “ horse trading “


really..lol..should have see what i got this time....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm like you now Jerry, kinda new to one thing in the trade....


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....isn't that a train?


It was called a people mover


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 15, 2018)

My best friend loves sending me random selfies of herself on the toilet. Don't ask why. She's insane. Probably why we're friends.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)

420God said:


> @srh88
> 
> Not a gif.
> 
> View attachment 4215469


That is not an animated gif. Cool optical illusion.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning RIU’ers. I’m flying out to Nevada next week and was wondering if it’s possible to buy seeds? Do dispensary’s sell them?Local Seed banks?





jerryb73 said:


> Good morning RIU’ers. I’m flying out to Nevada next week and was wondering if it’s possible to buy seeds? Do dispensary’s sell them?Local Seed banks?



I spent about an hour looking online for info on this..... I could not find a definite answer. However my friend who was working in Colorado tried to buy seeds only to find out that he had to be a resident..... so he got a girl he meet at a bar to buy them. She showed a ID and easy cheesy . I don't know if that helps.... ok yeah it probably doesn't help at all, but have fun on your trip.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I spent about an hour looking online for info on this..... I could not find a definite answer. However my friend who was working in Colorado tried to buy seeds only to find out that he had to be a resident..... so he got a girl he meet at a bar to buy them. She showed a ID and easy cheesy . I don't know if that helps.... ok yeah it probably doesn't help at all, but have fun on your trip.


They may have shifted this a bit since your buddy was here, non residents can now buy oz's thhey used to only be able to get 1/4. Theres 3 dispensaries I know of, 2 ive tried, 1 id recommend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 15, 2018)

How many oil lamps do I need in my tent to replace the 600W, damn PG&E.
24hrs now.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> How many oil lamps do I need in my tent to replace the 600W, damn PG&E.
> 24hrs now.


Only use oil for veg , 180 everclear for flower ( 6800k ) .


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Only use oil for veg , 180 everclear for flower ( 6800k ) .


LOL


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)

That sucks. Generator sales are going up in the near future I presume. May be an investment opportunity in that.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I spent about an hour looking online for info on this..... I could not find a definite answer. However my friend who was working in Colorado tried to buy seeds only to find out that he had to be a resident..... so he got a girl he meet at a bar to buy them. She showed a ID and easy cheesy . I don't know if that helps.... ok yeah it probably doesn't help at all, but have fun on your trip.


Thanks man, my buddy went and got his Nevada DL, so if that’s the case he can buy them. If not I’ll just order more, I actually have plenty for a while but I always want more. Lol. Now that I think about it, why didn’t I ask him



#stoner

I’ll report back on my findings of my own question


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks man, my buddy went and got his Nevada DL, so if that’s the case he can buy them. If not I’ll just order more, I actually have plenty for a while but I always want more. Lol. Now that I think about it, why didn’t I ask him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at about 10 different places online and they all said online delivery to anywhere USA , but you might be like me and to paranoid to order at my house.
Anyway have fun and let me know gho the lack of humidity actually feels when you breath it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I looked at about 10 different places online and they all said online delivery to anywhere USA , but you might be like me and to paranoid to order at my house.
> Anyway have fun and let me know gho the lack of humidity actually feels when you breath it.


I’ve ordered from stateside banks, to my house. Not really trippin on that, was just gonna grab some if I could, cuz, why not. Is it still hot where you are? Cuz it is here


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve ordered from stateside banks, to my house. Not really trippin on that, was just gonna grab some if I could, cuz, why not. Is it still hot where you are? Cuz it is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figured with your avatar you were closer to me. Can't be with that temp.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2018)

I looked at the pic of your dash - the first numbers that caught my eye was the 116 & thought WTF, who could live in that???





Then I saw "miles"


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Figured with your avatar you were closer to me. Can't be with that temp.


I’m from Indy but have lived in Florida since 2000.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I looked at the pic of your dash - the first numbers that caught my eye was the 116 & thought WTF, who could live in that???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that’s humidity. That’s miles left in the tank.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 17, 2018)

@mr sunshine


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve ordered from stateside banks, to my house. Not really trippin on that, was just gonna grab some if I could, cuz, why not. Is it still hot where you are? Cuz it is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as hot as hell like it has been , supposed to be cooler at night, maybe tomorrow. I'm going to cut some firewood this weekend , probably 5-6 cords , that last most of the winter.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2018)

https://jalopnik.com/canadian-cops-issue-first-ticket-for-driving-while-smok-1829837313
Canadian Cops Issue First Ticket for Driving While Smoking Weed, Just One Hour Into Legal Weed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://jalopnik.com/canadian-cops-issue-first-ticket-for-driving-while-smok-1829837313
> Canadian Cops Issue First Ticket for Driving While Smoking Weed, Just One Hour Into Legal Weed


Is the penalty simply a ticket?
I would think it would be similar to a DWI (here at least) - Loss of license, Fines, Classes, multiple hoops to jump through?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://jalopnik.com/canadian-cops-issue-first-ticket-for-driving-while-smok-1829837313
> Canadian Cops Issue First Ticket for Driving While Smoking Weed, Just One Hour Into Legal Weed


514 u.s. dollars for a dui? that's pretty steep. i got popped in the national park (federal shit) for simple possession and not wearing a seat belt and it was about 300......(ranger was both an asshole, and cool, didn't tow my vehicle, let me call a friend for a ride and a driver, but he did lecture me about my "life choices" for the whole time....)


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2018)

Not just retirees but anyone who uses insurance/co-pays for prescription meds. 

*How Retirees Can Negotiate Drug Prices*
http://squaredawayblog.bc.edu/squared-away/how-retirees-can-negotiate-drug-prices/

*Your pharmacist can now try to save you money on drug prices, as 'gag orders' are gone*
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/pharmacist-now-save-money-drug-prices-gag-orders/story?id=58407926
https://www.aarp.org/health/drugs-supplements/info-2018/gag-rules-pharmacists.html


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 18, 2018)

Fuck

Do I want to sleep inside with the rodents and droppings in the very air?

Or do I wanna crash out in the garage with the fucking spiders and pretty sure just caught and caged a brown recluse

#notmyhouse


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Fuck
> 
> Do I want to sleep inside with the rodents and droppings in the very air?
> 
> ...


Make a demon circle with aerosol pyrethrins, take the garage. Hanta virus is generally fatal and a horrible ending.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 19, 2018)

Mega millions hits a Billion dollars.
Whoa.

I bought 10 ($20)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 514 u.s. dollars for a dui? that's pretty steep. i got popped in the national park (federal shit) for simple possession and not wearing a seat belt and it was about 300......(ranger was both an asshole, and cool, didn't tow my vehicle, let me call a friend for a ride and a driver, but he did lecture me about my "life choices" for the whole time....)


My American dui 10 years ago cost me 4x that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My American dui 10 years ago cost me 4x that.


it wasn't really a dui, it was possession of a pipe and about 2 grams of weed, and not having a seatbelt on. he decided that it had been long enough that he wouldn't charge me, but i couldn't drive away, he let me call someone to come get my car and give me a ride....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398204194336316


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 20, 2018)

R.I.P. 
"Biiiieeeetch!"


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> R.I.P.
> "Biiiieeeetch!"


This would have been helpful.

https://radioink.com/2018/10/16/former-wrif-jock-dead-at-63/

I had never heard of him. I take it you liked his work?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> This would have been helpful.
> 
> https://radioink.com/2018/10/16/former-wrif-jock-dead-at-63/
> 
> I had never heard of him. I take it you liked his work?


I thought it was Arte Johnson; looked him up, nope he is still kicking


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 20, 2018)

Yeah ,sorry. He's a Detroit guy. I didn't think anybody would even respond.
He was funny as shit though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2018)

Tailgating at a hockey game, it's a thing now...




If it wasn't already 
SH420


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)

wej cha’ wa’
III II I
... .. .
三 二 一
३ २ १
٣ ٢ ١
γʹ βʹ αʹ
33 20 32 20 31
00110011 00100000 00110010 00100000 00110001
3 2 1
3/1
3 : 1
3 to 1
three to one


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yeah ,sorry. He's a Detroit guy. I didn't think anybody would even respond.
> He was funny as shit though.


@Karah is from those parts.

What did you think of this DJ cat? Ever heard of him?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Tailgating at a hockey game, it's a thing now...
> View attachment 4218828
> 
> View attachment 4218833
> ...


Damn I'm so hungry and that looks like a proper taco


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I'm so hungry and that looks like a proper taco


Thanks. After the game we turned our little stove on and went for 2nds!

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks. After the game we turned our little stove on and went for 2nds!
> 
> SH420


had to be better than a stop at taco hell


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> had to be better than a stop at taco hell


Fuckin right!
Actually there's these hotdog vendors after the game posted all over the place. The smell crazy good, wrapped in bacon, fried onions, the works... it's very Mexican style stuff. Being Mexican and all, I still can't bring myself to try one... I'll stick to my tacos for sure

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fuckin right!
> Actually there's these hotdog vendors after the game posted all over the place. The smell crazy good, wrapped in bacon, fried onions, the works... it's very Mexican style stuff. Being Mexican and all, I still can't bring myself to try one... I'll stick to my tacos for sure
> 
> SH420


mexican hotdogs?.....don't they keep sliding out of the tortilla?......


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

Good Mexican I had recently was hot peppers and egg sandwiches! Dude was a 68 yr old Mexican and he could throw down in the kitchen


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2018)

fucked up my finger today. Tweaked it somehow and gave myself mallet finger. I have it in a splint. Probably go get xrays sometime this week. This is gonna slow me down at the office. My 10-key is gonna be worthless 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 22, 2018)

So I go into my area a few nights ago, and noticed a slight hum coming from my ballast. So the next day I found a old battery powered radio to do the am radio test. That ballast was throwing RFI noise all the way down the goddamn block, I’m talking a full block away from my house. So I immediately went back and unplugged it, no more noise now.

( this was a cheap brand ballast from the A it lasted a year not continuous use).

I went to the store and bought a new ballast (not cheap this time) now I have no rfi noise coming from the ballasts at 1 foot away ( there is noise at under a foot nothing to worry about)

All ballasts give off some level of RFI. ( as does almost all electronic devices)


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

My brother plants his ladies (sometimes) on little islands on a local river that have been exposed more than normal because of a super dry summer here.........walking across round fieldstone types rocks of all sizes.....ya know river rocks man! My brother is carrying 65 pounds of container and medium across a dry riverbed to a path were we can bring it home............slips in his Mocs and has the first three toes do a 90% upward dislocation that made me puke when I saw him go oh shit look!, then proceed to use his other foot to slam the, back into socket...he admitted he saw bright stars momentarily Lmaop.......my question is to anyone with experiance in this is it likely he tore his tendons, ligaments? He can't use it at all and fifteen minutes after taking this his entire foot is black and purple now..........he refuses to go to the local hospital because they can't take care of thier nurses and have them strike to get anyone in the hospital to budge for their best staff! So he refuses to allow me to take him...............wow what a mess.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 22, 2018)

Good morning and thank you Mother Nature..


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

I'll take 54 over the 32 I woke up too....... Luckily I have this to entertain me!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> I'll take 54 over the 32 I woke up too....... Luckily I have this to entertain me!


I live in Florida so I’ve been waiting on this.. we only get a few cool days a year.


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

And I thought the pigs that fed off Ben and jerrys scraps from the factory were spoiled! Lmao


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 22, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning and thank you Mother Nature..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219535


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

ANC said:


>


needle point for semi-literate Tourette's sufferers?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> My brother plants his ladies (sometimes) on little islands on a local river that have been exposed more than normal because of a super dry summer here.........walking across round fieldstone types rocks of all sizes.....ya know river rocks man! My brother is carrying 65 pounds of container and medium across a dry riverbed to a path were we can bring it home............slips in his Mocs and has the first three toes do a 90% upward dislocation that made me puke when I saw him go oh shit look!, then proceed to use his other foot to slam the, back into socket...he admitted he saw bright stars momentarily Lmaop.......my question is to anyone with experiance in this is it likely he tore his tendons, ligaments? He can't use it at all and fifteen minutes after taking this his entire foot is black and purple now..........he refuses to go to the local hospital because they can't take care of thier nurses and have them strike to get anyone in the hospital to budge for their best staff! So he refuses to allow me to take him...............wow what a mess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219534


take him to the next closest hospital....or buy him a bag of ice and let his stubborn ass suffer through it....


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

ANC said:


>


try this.....when you want to text that to some chick, go find a random girl you don't know, (and will hopefully never see again) and say it to her in person. see how she reacts.....that's pretty much exactly the same reaction the chick you're sending that to will have.
unless she's a webcam girl, then she'll say "oooh yeah...tip me again"........


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

@curious2garden your thoughts please...
 

Xrays? Or will keeping it in a splint for a couple weeks help?

Check is in the mail 

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

obviously, i'm not a doctor, but i've cut up enough corpses to have a clue....could that be a cramped up muscle in the bottom of your finger? try a warm water soak for awhile?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> @curious2garden your thoughts please...
> View attachment 4219597
> 
> Xrays? Or will keeping it in a splint for a couple weeks help?
> ...


What happened?


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Sexual nomenclature, vagana.....pinus..........lmao wtf man........
That finger looks like it hurts tho


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

I was working on a brick of coco. I was working some of the hydrated stuff off the brick brushing my fingers across the brick and my finger popped 
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Sexual nomenclature, vagana.....pinus..........lmao wtf man........
> That finger looks like it hurts tho


"vegana" is Indian for vagina...vagana and pinus....are semi-literate for .....w/e


----------



## 420God (Oct 22, 2018)

Put it flat on a table and smack it with a book, see if it pops back.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was working on a brick of coco. I was working some of the hydrated stuff off the brick brushing my fingers across the brick and my finger popped
> SH420


fucked up tendon?....i ought to quit guessing....i'll have you amputating at the neck soon


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "vegana" is Indian for vagina...vagana and pinus....are semi-literate for .....w/e


Light has been shed! 

Little bit o Clapton for the Monday mundane madness I encounter


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was working on a brick of coco. I was working some of the hydrated stuff off the brick brushing my fingers across the brick and my finger popped
> SH420


Pull it straight and tape it to the other finger for a day, if it hurts, and don't rush hydrating your coco!! I hate that. I have to put in far more moisture than I think I need then I use a hand held hoe to break it and a large garden knife.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fucked up tendon?....i ought to quit guessing....i'll have you amputating at the neck soon


With that mechanism of injury it's most likely a simple dislocation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> With that mechanism of injury it's most likely a simple dislocation.


so grab it and pull it straight out again?....go get the everclear you keep for tinctures....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

I tried pulling and pushing it around, it doesn't hurt unless I try to make a fist, and even then not too bad
It's pretty swollen 
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pull it straight and tape it to the other finger for a day, if it hurts, and don't rush hydrating your coco!! I hate that. I have to put in far more moisture than I think I need then I use a hand held hoe to break it and a large garden knife.


holy shit don't recommend a knife, or we'll all be learning how to do emergency stitches with fishing line....


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Do ligaments and tendons reattach on their own over time? My bad for the orthopedic questionarie


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Do ligaments and tendons reattach on their own over time? My bad for the orthopedic questionarie


 I'll let you know eventually...

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll let you know eventually...
> 
> SH420


If you can't straighten it, go in.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Do ligaments and tendons reattach on their own over time? My bad for the orthopedic questionarie


Not usually, however Prolotherapy seems to have some potential promise.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If you can't straighten it, go in.


I guess I'll go then. Damn.
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit don't recommend a knife, or we'll all be learning how to do emergency stitches with fishing line....


I'd never recommend a knife to someone. If you choose to close a wound you better know when, why and how.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I guess I'll go then. Damn.
> SH420


Sorry but I'd err on the side of caution. Hands are pretty important and extremely complex.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Good luck getting that fixed my friend, thx curious very nice insight.
I grew up playing this album till my stylis was bald........thinking about getting the cover tattooed on my back.
No really


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Good luck getting that fixed my friend, thx curious very nice insight.
> I grew up playing this album till my stylis was bald........thinking about getting the cover tattooed on my back.
> No really


Gravity has a weird sense of humor about tattoos, good luck.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was working on a brick of coco. I was working some of the hydrated stuff off the brick brushing my fingers across the brick and my finger popped
> SH420


I'm thinking, how the fuck could that happen?... shows you where my head was at.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Insta pain relief right dere


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2018)

When there's no hurry, I just leave blocks of coco out in the rain & give em a stir once in a while.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> and a large garden knife.



   

............


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4219741 View attachment 4219742 View attachment 4219743
> 
> ............


The top one with the orange in the handle is very similar to mine. I use that and oppose it with a garden hoe. That video is rife with errata.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The top one with the orange in the handle is very similar to mine. I use that and oppose it with a garden hoe. That video is rife with errata.


i'm sure it is...i was just trying to make a visual equation....sharp objects + pot heads = opportunity to learn medical techniques involving sutures


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

So I'm waiting to see the doc. I don't normally visit doctors because I'm one of those.
Fractured my ankle twice and didn't go either time. It wasn't until a few years later I found out it had fractured.
I split the bridge of my nose open a while back and probably should have got stitches, it healed fine. Accidentally ripped my toenail off and I mean completely ripped off. What's the doc gonna do for that other than nothing. Toenail actually grew back.
This, I guess, merits a visit, so I wait.
I'll let you guys know what they say

Oh, the rest of the coco has been wet and is currently expanding. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

So it's the tendon. 50/50 it heals. Got a splint that I should wear for 6 weeks and it was recommended I visit another doc soon. Basically to follow up and see if it's healing and if the splint isn't going to work, it's better to figure that out sooner than later, I guess. Surgery could be an option or I could say fuck it and live with it. I'm hoping the splint works

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4219741 View attachment 4219742 View attachment 4219743
> 
> ............


A garden knife is essential. 
This one is my favorite. 
 
Full tang would be better, but it still works well.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 23, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> So it's the tendon. 50/50 it heals. Got a splint that I should wear for 6 weeks and it was recommended I visit another doc soon. Basically to follow up and see if it's healing and if the splint isn't going to work, it's better to figure that out sooner than later, I guess. Surgery could be an option or I could say fuck it and live with it. I'm hoping the splint works
> 
> SH420


As you get older you're gonna want to pick your nose more, so consider it carefully.

Good Luck!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> So it's the tendon. 50/50 it heals. Got a splint that I should wear for 6 weeks and it was recommended I visit another doc soon. Basically to follow up and see if it's healing and if the splint isn't going to work, it's better to figure that out sooner than later, I guess. Surgery could be an option or I could say fuck it and live with it. I'm hoping the splint works
> 
> SH420


I would look into this for your distal extensor tear (bottom of the page Mallet finger)
http://journalofprolotherapy.com/hand-and-wrist-prolotherapy/


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2018)

I doubt those splints do anything usefull, our bodies are designed to fix most small injuries in 4 to 6 weeks. Even small pieces of broken off bone can be completely disolved in that time.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> I doubt those splints do anything usefull, our bodies are designed to fix most small injuries in 4 to 6 weeks. Even small pieces of broken off bone can be completely disolved in that time.


In an extensor tendon tear splints can prevent the tear from avulsing completely and allow for re-attachment in the correct position. So I'd wear the splint, ymmv.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 23, 2018)

If any of you win the Mega Millions tonight… I'm pregnant, and it's yours.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> If any of you win the Mega Millions tonight… I'm pregnant, and it's yours.


I'd gladly give you half you half to go away a stfu, but alas I did not buy a ticket.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 24, 2018)

make your own helpful VPD tool

https://www.rollitup.org/t/tool-vapor-pressure-deficit.978437/


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 24, 2018)

Good morning peeps, early morning airport, heading out west.. see you in 10hrs Nevada..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> If any of you win the Mega Millions tonight… I'm pregnant, and it's yours.


I won a whopping 4 dollars.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I'd gladly give you half you half to go away a stfu, but alas I did not buy a ticket.


Why so much hate for King Neo?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I won a whopping 4 dollars.


Salt $2 away; your and neo's love child will need a college fund


----------



## 420God (Oct 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Why so much hate for King Neo?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 24, 2018)

I just made my first attempt at some kind of holliday edible food art whatever. Its a marshmallow octopus .

Made of crispy (but not burnt) blueberry pop tarts cut up and slightly crumbled, I melted on the stove a blueberry jam with butter and marshmallow, and standard twizzlers pieced apart in strips. 

Tastes pretty legit despite the armature appearance


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I just made my first attempt at some kind of holliday edible food art whatever. Its a marshmallow octopus .
> 
> Made of crispy (but not burnt) blueberry pop tarts cut up and slightly crumbled, I melted on the stove a blueberry jam with butter and marshmallow, and standard twizzlers pieced apart in strips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I won a whopping 4 dollars.


What's that 2 white balls and the last one?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I just made my first attempt at some kind of holliday edible food art whatever. Its a marshmallow octopus .
> 
> Made of crispy (but not burnt) blueberry pop tarts cut up and slightly crumbled, I melted on the stove a blueberry jam with butter and marshmallow, and standard twizzlers pieced apart in strips.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 24, 2018)

Getting closer..


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Shoulda mounted the little guy a couple of feet lower.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Why so much hate for King Neo?


No hate just shirking my resoonaibilty as a parrent. Other peoples kids are great, i dont want any of my own.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> No hate just shirking my resoonaibilty as a parrent. Other peoples kids are great, i dont want any of my own.



Ohhhhh I got ya. So you still love me, you just want me and my baby out of the picture. I could do that for 400 million I think.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2018)

So i got a free powermate generator when a neighbor moved I've been trying to get running. It was leaking gas pretty bad so I've got a brand new carb on it, new plug, filters ect. Still Can't get the damn thing to stay running. Starts right up with starting fluid but instantly dies. Not sure how much more time I wanna pit into it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So i got a free powermate generator when a neighbor moved I've been trying to get running. It was leaking gas pretty bad so I've got a brand new carb on it, new plug, filters ect. Still Can't get the damn thing to stay running. Starts right up with starting fluid but instantly dies. Not sure how much more time I wanna pit into it.


Is there an in tank strainer that might be clogged?
Drain the gas tank, put in a bit of new fuel, rinse, drain again & fill.
Blow through carb feed line to ensure it's clear.
Does the carb have a good gasket & mounted securely?
Check any vacuum ports/lines for leakage.

Edit: Choke linkage correct?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So i got a free powermate generator when a neighbor moved I've been trying to get running. It was leaking gas pretty bad so I've got a brand new carb on it, new plug, filters ect. Still Can't get the damn thing to stay running. Starts right up with starting fluid but instantly dies. Not sure how much more time I wanna pit into it.


you can't afford to quit now....


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So i got a free powermate generator when a neighbor moved I've been trying to get running. It was leaking gas pretty bad so I've got a brand new carb on it, new plug, filters ect. Still Can't get the damn thing to stay running. Starts right up with starting fluid but instantly dies. Not sure how much more time I wanna pit into it.



$15 for a new carb.
(check part numbers)
https://www.amazon.com/Carburetor-Powermate-PM0103007-PC0103007-PMC103007/dp/B0778LFTMX/ref=asc_df_B0778LFTMX/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=241974774130&hvpos=1o5&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18381296527192709188&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9032471&hvtargid=pla-449308885842&psc=1

Edit: please disregard


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is there an in tank strainer that might be clogged?
> Drain the gas tank, put in a bit of new fuel, rinse, drain again & fill.
> Blow through carb feed line to ensure it's clear.
> Does the carb have a good gasket & mounted securely?
> ...


Strainer is only thing i hadn't thought of. New carb with new seals and lines. New plug,oil, everything.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Strainer is only thing i hadn't thought of. New carb with new seals and lines. New plug,oil, everything.


If you pull the fuel supply line from carb do you get good fuel flow out of the line?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

Someone please check the magic 8 Ball for me. I need to know if I have extra sprinkler control wire in the garage. Thanks.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you pull the fuel supply line from carb do you get good fuel flow out of the line?


Yes


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Someone please check the magic 8 Ball for me. I need to know if I have extra sprinkler control wire in the garage. Thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4221043


Thanks! Turns out the answer is fuck no. Now I get to proceed to Home depot, do not pass go and do not collect $200.00 and pick up some sprinkler risers because apparently I don't have any extras of those either and I need to stop stepping on the sprinkler heads d'oh.

I also need to replace my DE filter's bump valve because it's old and dead. I really hoped I could delay that until spring.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Someone please check the magic 8 Ball for me. I need to know if I have extra sprinkler control wire in the garage. Thanks.


Yes but it is only a foot long.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Yes but it is only a foot long.


LOL actually I could have spliced a foot in, hell a good 8 inches would have done me. Oh well after stepping on a sprinkler head I was going to have to go anyway.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2018)

I am sad to report I did not have even 1 number to match.

Don't that make my brown eyes blue.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

lokie said:


> I am sad to report I did not have even 1 number to match.
> 
> Don't that make my brown eyes blue.
> View attachment 4221046


that aint right


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2018)

lokie said:


> I am sad to report I did not have even 1 number to match.
> 
> Don't that make my brown eyes blue.
> View attachment 4221046


me neither....i'd say "misery loves company" but......


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks! Turns out the answer is fuck no. Now I get to proceed to Home depot, do not pass go and do not collect $200.00 and pick up some sprinkler risers because apparently I don't have any extras of those either and I need to stop stepping on the sprinkler heads d'oh.
> 
> I also need to replace my DE filter's bump valve because it's old and dead. I really hoped I could delay that until spring.



Bump valve, now you're just making stuff up! . I spent the better part of the afternoon pressure washing an assortment of DE filters. Twinsies!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Bump valve, now you're just making stuff up! . I spent the better part of the afternoon pressure washing an assortment of DE filters. Twinsies!


LOL I rebuilt this last year






I can't budge the damn thing so I think I have to replace the entire slide valve (better)? Wish you lived closer my pool hates me.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I rebuilt this last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy o boy. A slide valve. Haven't seen one of them since aught 9! Just kidding. You should upgrade to a multiport. So nice. 













Bout 3 more weeks and I can stop having pool dreams. Nightmares.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Boy o boy. A slide valve. Haven't seen one of them since aught 9! Just kidding. You should upgrade to a multiport. So nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at those and wondering. It looks like it would require changing my plumbing a bit but I'm sick of this slide leaking and freezing up every year. Thanks Neo and enjoy your down time. When does your lovely wife leave for her vacation?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was looking at those and wondering. It looks like it would require changing my plumbing a bit but I'm sick of this slide leaking and freezing up every year. Thanks Neo and enjoy your down time. When does your lovely wife leave for her vacation?


There would definitely be a bit of replumbing to do but they are so much more versatile. The wifey leaves Nov 4th. 11 days. The end is near. Then the 5th and 6th are school in-service days for kids and parent teacher conferences. So I'm gonna have to get with it right off the bat. And my mom leaves the 3rd to drive home to Florida. So I'm gonna go from a full house to lonely planet. It's all good. That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> There would definitely be a bit of replumbing to do but they are so much more versatile. The wifey leaves Nov 4th. 11 days. The end is near. Then the 5th and 6th are school in-service days for kids and parent teacher conferences. So I'm gonna have to get with it right off the bat. And my mom leaves the 3rd to drive home to Florida. So I'm gonna go from a full house to lonely planet. It's all good. That's what I keep telling myself.


You will have more time to contemplate the next faze in your ascension to modship.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL actually I could have spliced a foot in, hell a good 8 inches would have done me. Oh well after stepping on a sprinkler head I was going to have to go anyway.


Oh, so much to work with and too chicken to elludicate it. : )


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, so much to work with and too chicken to elludicate it. : )


Make me go look words up.....


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, so much to work with and too chicken to elludicate it. : )


Elucidate?















Elubricate?
Penis


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, so much to work with and too chicken to elludicate it. : )





SSGrower said:


> Elucidate?
> 
> Elubricate?
> Penis


His would be the Master Chief version


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Elucidate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think it is when you feed the chicken luuds before slaughtering it.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 25, 2018)

Hat press a buddy and I saw at a pawn store. My friend brought up idea of, could it be, in theory, a cheap low quality tier rosin press?

Also. The shit people draw in 7-11 bathrooms


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tahoe, every view is better than the last..


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, so much to work with and too chicken to elludicate it. : )


My inbox is always open


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Tahoe, every view is better than the last..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221333


Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2018)

Dr. Juli Crockett, Director of Compliance, MMLG and Aaron Lachant, a lawyer at MMLG break down all 337 pages of the Bureau of Cannabis Control CDFA and CDPH revised draft permanent cannabis regulations in this visual 1 hour and 43 minute masterpiece. For those too lazy to read the trilogy, this is the movie you've been waiting for. "I want more (conversations about) regulations" you say? Join us tonight (Thursday 10/25) in Venice as we continue the conversation: https://www.facebook.com/events/72706... The public comment period ends November 5th.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2018)

Back to the bar life i guess.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Back to the bar life i guess.


eh?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> eh?


Was that a question?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Was that a question?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

morning everyone....

coffee is ready......making ham and eggs for breakfast......

little of this too....

gotta love morning dew in the yard


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 26, 2018)

Morning budman
SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Morning budman
> SH420


morning buddy how are you doing ?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning buddy how are you doing ?


Good. Had a couple cups of Joe and heading down the road. Hi ho hi ho...

You always seem to have awesome mornings but I'll ask anyway, 
How's your day going? 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good. Had a couple cups of Joe and heading down the road. Hi ho hi ho...
> 
> You always seem to have awesome mornings but I'll ask anyway,
> How's your day going?
> ...


not bad, considering.....wife has a dr appointment today, so kinda worried bout that and what she'll say.....just trying to keep up beat bout that.....

other than that, dogs are happy, cat's are, my tree and plants are good. surprise bout one of my experiments when i looked n on them this morning


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> not bad, considering.....wife has a dr appointment today, so kinda worried bout that and what she'll say.....just trying to keep up beat bout that.....
> 
> other than that, dogs are happy, cat's are, my tree and plants are good. surprise bout one of my experiments when i looked n on them this morning


Just let it go hun, nothing you can do about news either way for anyone (anyone includes yourself), go smoke one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> surprise bout one of my experiments when i looked n on them this morning


¿


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

i'm going to go update my voter registration today, and vote while i'm there. i don't vote a party ticket, but i'm pretty much planning on it this time. the republicans have done fuck all to impress me, so it's time for them to gtfo. hope that's a wide spread sentiment.
also gonna get a haircut, do my laundry, buy a few groceries...damn, i should have put this in the what did you accomplish thread...
of course at the moment, all i've actually accomplished is making it halfway through my second cup of coffee


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just let it go hun, nothing you can do about news either way for anyone (anyone includes yourself), go smoke one.


i know, already took her for her MRI, so we are waiting for the results, that's what this meeting is about, and what new directions we can take for her


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i know, already took her for her MRI, so we are waiting for the results, that's what this meeting is about, and what new directions we can take for her


hope it's all good news.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hope it's all good news.


me too man, me too

if i haven't said it...................... MS SUCKS


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿


yeah one of my little tomatoes got attacked by something a week back, critter of sorts i'm guessing, left it with one single leaf on it, look on it this morning and low and behold another small little leaf has come back, gotta love resilance of these tomatoes


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah one of my little tomatoes got attacked by something a week back, critter of sorts i'm guessing, left it with one single leaf on it, look on it this morning and low and behold another small little leaf has come back, gotta love resilance of these tomatoes


You got cut-rate cutworms


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You got cut-rate cutworms


well i got something...lol.....tall ass cutworms if it is


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hope it's all good news.


Same here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hope it's all good news.





curious2garden said:


> Same here


I triple that.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 26, 2018)

Mushroomhead show tonight!! Circus side show Sunday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

welp we have good news and bad news........god i really dislike dr offices, waited 45min for her...owe well

good news: she's healthy, blood pressure, lungs are ok........walking is better than she expected, even though the dr did recommend possible cane usage later on. we are gonna have to work on the strength training i guess for he muscles.

bad news she does have another tumor it's 3cm big that popped up. The 9cm on has stopped growing, and her other small ones have stopped too...but a new one has begun. Dr said is slow growing. She wants us to get back on insurance for new medicines that might help slow the progression. Problem is it's 13k per infusion....ugh.....and i thought i was in the poor house already......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

i need my 3 b's.......beer, blunt, and boobs. It's been one of those days...


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i need my 3 b's.......beer, blunt, and boobs. It's been one of those days...















Best I can do on short notice. Bud, boobs and beer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> Best I can do on short notice. Bud, boobs and beer.



works for me right now.....sheesh


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i need my 3 b's.......beer, blunt, and boobs. It's been one of those days...


Mine used to be bump, bud, bourbon


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Mine used to be bump, bud, bourbon


you too...lol

mine changed over the years, i've kinda toned down in my later years...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you too...lol
> 
> mine changed over the years, i've kinda toned down in my later years...


IKR? I have fairly long hair and could easily pass a hair follicle drug test, smh

_extra hugs to your wife from everyone here at RIU, BMTx._


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2018)

As long as you don't lose your Tegrity.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2018)

don't forget:

_"...was also linked to Cesar Sayoc, the Florida man who has been charged. Investigators had also reportedly been using the US postal service’s imaging system, _*which photographs every piece of US mail (and packages),*_ to zero in on the state as the launching point".
_
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/03/us/postal-service-confirms-photographing-all-us-mail.html


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> IKR? I have fairly long hair and could easily pass a hair follicle drug test, smh
> 
> _extra hugs to your wife from everyone here at RIU, BMTx._


 When my hair was long, it was a drug-test rainbow. I should have sold it as Universal Positive. Bet there is a market.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 28, 2018)

What's better than roses on your piano? 

Tulips on your organ. 

*slaps knee


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's better than roses on your piano?
> 
> Tulips on your organ.
> 
> *slaps knee


It's the simple things that make life worth living


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's the simple things that make life worth living


Indeed.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's better than roses on your piano?
> 
> Tulips on your organ.
> 
> *slaps knee


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2018)

​


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> IKR? I have fairly long hair and could easily pass a hair follicle drug test, smh
> 
> _extra hugs to your wife from everyone here at RIU, BMTx._


thanks man, appreciate that.....me and the wife had a long talk over the weekend. We agreed to do our best and what we can. She also agreed for me to keep doing what i'm doing for her. We'll get there, just gonna be a rocky road of sorts....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)

morning btw

coffee is brewing

eggs are cracking on this nice dewy morning....

plants are loving it......


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 29, 2018)

I rue the day when this hobby becomes more than just a fun thing for me to do.
Thoughts be with you BMTx.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

Mine is borderline hobby..... there has been some months the grow made the difference between getting shit fixed and keeping our pride.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I rue the day when this hobby becomes more than just a fun thing for me to do.
> Thoughts be with you BMTx.


thanks man....

it still is a good hobby for me and for the ones i play with.....i got 2 outside that i have no idea how there gonna turn out the genetics look interesting at best, and my 2 inside prospects from my BB2 tomatoes are getting interesting as well.......considering there genetic heritage even the Mrs's is drooling bout thoughs......me and a friend of mine finished one it seems like a prize considering.....all in all its still a fun hobby to play with.....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>



Holy Shit! That is one fuckin' rocking cat doughnut, or whatever the fuck it is. I think that's Danny Carey under there. The new album is never coming out, so he needed to take a gig out East...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2018)

Claypool ain't shit...


----------



## Bareback (Oct 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks man, appreciate that.....me and the wife had a long talk over the weekend. We agreed to do our best and what we can. She also agreed for me to keep doing what i'm doing for her. We'll get there, just gonna be a rocky road of sorts....


Sorry to hear that your wife has MS .... my wife has to do infusions also , she tried several before finding the right one for her. But now she can really tell the difference between when she has had three months straight vs having to skip a month or so ( because of surgery or something ) . Her's are like 27k a month but we have good insurance through my job, sometimes I really hate the place I work but when I look at the big picture I'm very blessed to have it.
I hope her quality of life improves as the meds start working


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Claypool ain't shit...


Whoa whoa whoa! This dude is good, but Claypool is my shit!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! This dude is good, but Claypool is my shit!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Claypool ain't shit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! This dude is good, but Claypool is my shit!



Sorry about the Claypool remark, wrong forum for that crap. It hurt me as soon as I wrote it. Squarepusher is a genius, though...


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>



I'm convinced that this is the music that serial killers hear in their heads while they hack people into little bits


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>



♫ And a partridge in a Bear Tree ♫

Can you imagine how bad ass the creature was that treed those bears? Yikes...


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

Fear the hippy with the giant arse camera

I think the bears are just trying to get a better wifi signal


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fear the hippy with the giant arse camera
> 
> I think the bears are just trying to get a better wifi signal


So I kinda thought africa didn't have bears, or is this just my ignorance shining through?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fear the hippy with the giant arse camera
> 
> I think the bears are just trying to get a better wifi signal


 I fear any arse camera


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Sorry about the Claypool remark, wrong forum for that crap. It hurt me as soon as I wrote it. Squarepusher is a genius, though...


I heard Les fingered a girl once, she died instantly.


Ijs


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm convinced that this is the music that serial killers hear in their heads while they hack people into little bits


@Gary Goodson says that's his jam


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Gary Goodson says that's his jam


Grew up listening to it and I haven’t killed anyone. Not even once.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I heard Les fingered a girl once, she died instantly.
> 
> 
> Ijs



Yep. I heard it took the coroner three hours just to get the smile off of her face...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I heard Les fingered a girl once, she died instantly.
> 
> 
> Ijs


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)

New solar cell generates hydrogen and electricity at the same time
https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/30/new-solar-cell-generates-hydrogen-and-electricity-at-the-same-ti/

_In the ongoing pursuit of abundant, renewable alternatives to fossil fuels, scientists have produced hydrogen for fuel cells through artificial photosynthesis, which splits water into hydrogen and oxygen. Traditional processes have struggled to use optical, electronic and chemical properties in a way that makes this method efficient, but now researchers from Berkeley Lab have created a recipe that could completely bypass the limitations in current materials..._


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Sorry to hear that your wife has MS .... my wife has to do infusions also , she tried several before finding the right one for her. But now she can really tell the difference between when she has had three months straight vs having to skip a month or so ( because of surgery or something ) . Her's are like 27k a month but we have good insurance through my job, sometimes I really hate the place I work but when I look at the big picture I'm very blessed to have it.
> I hope her quality of life improves as the meds start working


my insurance is tuff since i have to pay for it out of my own pocket....i pay $980 a month for it. After this next round it's gonna go up again to almost $1200 a month. They way i look at it, it helps her and gets her to her dr appt and all her medical, but it driving me into the poor house as it were. We are looking for new way to off set it currently, and this is the hard part for us. I keep up her pain management, her anxiety, and depression for the most part. But she needs the rest....time will tell i guess.......i just try to keep upbeat as possible and look forward.....is all i can do. I've already told her if we have to move, then we do it for her sake....

coffee is ready btw if anyone wants some......

birds are chirping...........

gonna make some oatmeal before i hit work....where is that butter


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I fear any arse camera


Is that the camera they use for colonoscopies?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Is that the camera they use for colonoscopies?


I don't know. Image search "endoscope" got me that pic


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Grew up listening to it and I haven’t killed anyone. Not even once.


Not even a hooker? Geez man live a little for fuck sake.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Grew up listening to it and I haven’t killed anyone. Not even once.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)

hmm to mess with or not to mess with a phisher....hmmmm.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not even a hooker? Geez man live a little for fuck sake.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4224520


Yeah. People you practice murder on.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, Christmas is right around the corner.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well, Christmas is right around the corner.


That's the spirit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> That's the spirit.


Nothing like killing hookers to get into the ole holiday spirit


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nothing like killing hookers to get into the ole holiday spirit


You're going to get coal in your stocking for sure.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> You're going to get coal in your stocking for sure.


And I’ll use it to bbq hooker meat


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> And I’ll use it to bbq hooker meat


Lol


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> And I’ll use it to bbq hooker meat


The best part about killing hookers is.. After their dead sex is free


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2018)

LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well, Christmas is right around the corner.


No doubt, this year we actually planned ahead, tomorrow is Halloween and we are probably half done with what we plan on getting for Christmas. By we, I mean her. She shopped and said, is this ok before I submit. Lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> The best part about killing hookers is.. After their dead sex is free



If you freeze them they last for years. Just wrap your dick in wax paper first so it doesn't get freezer burn.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2018)

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2018)

LOL you crazy ass fucks


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> And I’ll use it to bbq hooker meat


Mmmmm, hooker meat


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmmm, hooker meat


Meh their meat is a bit gamey and stringy from all the walking. I prefer organic gamer ham.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Meh their meat is a bit gamey and stringy from all the walking. I prefer organic gamer ham.


They used to say that about brisket, until Gary showed 'em what's what .


----------



## Bareback (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> And I’ll use it to bbq hooker meat


I'm sooooo going to need this recipe.

Maybe you could call it.....pho or hoe or hooker poe boy with extra sauce.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm sooooo going to need this recipe.
> 
> Maybe you could call it.....pho or hoe or hooker poe boy with extra sauce.


Lol it’s pronounced “phuh”

I think I’ve posted this before, but I want to open a restaurant. I’m going to call it Pho-Que! I’ll sell pho and bbq. But we won’t sell the pho in bowls, well sell it in cups. That way we can offer pho cups! And I want an old Vietnamese lady to be our greeter. So she can welcome people in with her thick accent “Hi, welcome a pho-que!”

People would be like “did she just tell us welcome and fuck you?!”


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

Do you season the Hooker Meat before you freeze it or..?
Asking for a ..friend.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Do you season the Hooker Meat before you freeze it or..?
> Asking for a ..friend.


I inject it with my special marinade.


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol it’s pronounced “phuh”
> 
> I think I’ve posted this before, but I want to open a restaurant. I’m going to call it Pho-Que! I’ll sell pho and bbq. But we won’t sell the pho in bowls, well sell it in cups. That way we can offer pho cups! And I wan an old Vietnamese lady to be our greater. So she can welcome people in with her thick accent “Hi, welcome a pho-que!”
> 
> People would be like “did she just tell us welcome and fuck you?!”


I can imagine it to look something like this.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I inject it with my special marinade.


Teriyaki


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> The best part about killing hookers is.. After their dead sex is free


And you can get your money back.
Winning! 
SH420


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

Instant Rebate.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Teriyaki


OMG @420God 's beef jerky mmmmmmmmm


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol it’s pronounced “phuh”
> 
> I think I’ve posted this before, but I want to open a restaurant. I’m going to call it Pho-Que! I’ll sell pho and bbq. But we won’t sell the pho in bowls, well sell it in cups. That way we can offer pho cups! And I want an old Vietnamese lady to be our greeter. So she can welcome people in with her thick accent “Hi, welcome a pho-que!”
> 
> People would be like “did she just tell us welcome and fuck you?!”


Fuck those annoying Asian hoes. "You no tip? No leave tip? No costumers today, you tip me ok?" Fuck them hoes


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 31, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck those annoying Asian hoes. "You no tip? No leave tip? No costumers today, you tip me ok?" Fuck them hoes


Fuck you nigga! Those are my peoples!


Well, not really, but really. I grew up in a hood where us Mexicans and Asians lived side by side. Straight projects. Hood as fuck. Blacks, Mexicans, and Asians all in one place.

Hey I got nothing but love for my Vietnamese brothers. Laos niggas too. We fucked some shit up as kids. Shit, those Asian gangs were hard as fuck bro. They gave zero fucks. You wouldn’t want to mess with those fuckers back in the day.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 31, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck you nigga! Those are my peoples!
> 
> 
> Well, not really, but really. I grew up in a hood where us Mexicans and Asians lived side by side. Straight projects. Hood as fuck. Blacks, Mexicans, and Asians all in one place.
> ...


I'm talking about Asian girls that work at message parlors.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 31, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm talking about Asian girls that work at message parlors.


Oh those are the best!


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 31, 2018)

Kitty cat oreo from Denver MEPS

I'm officially an airborne infantryman so thats cool
 

Denver downtown is pretty cool but the homeless either wanted to fight me or all smoked weed and blew that shit in my face walking by.

Secretly I can smoke again for a brief little, but does that mean I am?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4224942
> Kitty cat oreo from Denver MEPS
> 
> I'm officially an airborne infantryman so thats cool
> ...


Congratulations on Airborne - that is very cool & admirable.
+ Rep.

As for weed, just know that your achievements so far could be all flushed down the shitter in a New York minute if you get popped.

When I was in I didn't touch the stuff unless I was going on a couple of weeks leave & even then I'd only partake a bit in the first couple of days. 
The lasting ramifications are not worth it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> ......snip......
> Secretly I can smoke again for a brief little, but does that mean I am?


I hope not, those are the kind of stupid decisions that can haunt one the rest of their life.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 4224942
> 
> I'm officially an airborne infantryman so thats cool
> 
> ...


Dude not to sound like a prick, but i wouldn't do it, i've had friends get booted from the military for that, it's really not worth the trouble honestly........

congrats on the airborne stuff


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)

morning btw...

coffee is ready.....time for a wakeup....


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude not to sound like a prick, but i wouldn't do it, i've had friends get booted from the military for that, it's really not worth the trouble honestly........
> 
> congrats on the airborne stuff


My hubby booted many for that shit in his last few years. They had a zero tolerance policy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My hubby booted many for that shit in his last few years. They had a zero tolerance policy.


Correct - no matter the service, even just saying you smoked will get you an Administrative discharge. 

You do not want to go that route.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My hubby booted many for that shit in his last few years. They had a zero tolerance policy.


i think the military overall has that....i knew a kid that en-listed, they took him to boot camp, when doing the standard stuff they asked him, of course he said "no", but when they piss tested him they got him.....took him right back to the bus station and bought him a ticket home....that was it....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i think the military overall has that....i knew a kid that en-listed, they took him to boot camp, when doing the standard stuff they asked him, of course he said "no", but when they piss tested him they got him.....took him right back to the bus station and bought him a ticket home....that was it....


Bing! And a dishonorable discharge will haunt you the rest of your life. Even worse then a section 8 (or whatever they are calling that today).


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bing! And a dishonorable discharge will haunt you the rest of your life. Even worse then a section 8 (or whatever they are calling that today).


i tell alot of kids now and day, if you plan to go into the military service, please don't screw it up. Get arrested, smoke, etc etc...cause it will haunt you the rest of your life.....so all in all...just don't do it, if that the carreer choice you wanna go with....course i'm always a smart ass when i say thing like this......one of my step daughters is the one i said that too....the other one doesn't care, told that to my step son, well guess what, he's already finished his basics and off to station in Tennessee, happy for the boy....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 1, 2018)

Loving the new slipknot!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 1, 2018)

Sat down with a previous employer of mine today and he told me that at the end of this year he's getting rid of most of his residential customers and going to deal almost only in commercial properties. Said he would love to suggest me to all the customers he's dropping. I worked for him for 4 years as his head mowing foreman so I still know the properties very well and I'm sure a lot if not most of the customers will remember me. I could easily double my income next season.


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

No fucking way! 
---
* Neil Young Confirms Marriage to Daryl Hannah *
https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/celebrity/neil-young-confirms-marriage-to-daryl-hannah/ar-BBPbcXt?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=U506DHP


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No fucking way!
> ---
> * Neil Young Confirms Marriage to Daryl Hannah *
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/celebrity/neil-young-confirms-marriage-to-daryl-hannah/ar-BBPbcXt?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=U506DHP


now that's a surprise......think it's about the money??? asking for a friend


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> now that's a surprise......think it's about the money??? asking for a friend


Smells fishy to me


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Smells fishy to me


considering Hannah's age...it could be.....


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> considering Hannah's age...it could be.....


50' mermaid joke.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> considering Hannah's age...it could be.....


No way neil young isnt loaded. Look up his ticket prices. Also he always preached a good message


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> 50' mermaid joke.


yep, didn't realize she was in Kill Bill..hmmmm..gonna have to re-watch that. I knew about Splash and the orginal Blade Runner


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

srh88 said:


> No way neil young isnt loaded. Look up his ticket prices. Also he always preached a good message


oh young is, that's a definite....ad from the looks of it Mrs Hannah, kept up with herself pretty well, especially with her career


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

Hannah in Blade Runner.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks USPS, you have earned my business


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

ANC said:


>


trumps wildlife preserve....all of it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4225594
> Hannah in Blade Runner.....


Priss


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm convinced that this is the music that serial killers hear in their heads while they hack people into little bits


no, this is what they hear in their heads that MAKES them hack people into little bits....that's the only thing that will make it stop....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4224339


'Cept today my feet are troddin' on by this friend of mine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Denver downtown is pretty cool but the homeless either wanted to fight me or all smoked weed and blew that shit in my face walking by.


sounds like things are a little too good for homeless people in Denver. if they have the time to want to fight people, and the wherewithal to get weed....then maybe they should turn some of that energy towards finding a place to stay.....


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2018)

They did, DENVER!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

aggressive homeless people that blow weed smoke in my face get NOTHING....except possibly an asswhoopin, depending on how aggressive they are....of all the people that ought to have discovered the meaning of the word "humble"....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)

morning everyone......

coffee is ready if anyone wants some.........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4225594
> Hannah in Blade Runner.....





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Priss


"Basic pleasure model"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

this scene is more iconic to me than Roy's famous tears in the rain monologue.
this is the rage at being a poorly made tool of an inferior "god"....this is the epiphany that the gods are crazy...and weak...and petty...and stupid....and they still control your life....sound familiar?


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> aggressive homeless people that blow weed smoke in my face get NOTHING....except possibly an asswhoopin, depending on how aggressive they are....of all the people that ought to have discovered the meaning of the word "humble"....


Would you consider taking a trip out west? Your services would be appreciated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Would you consider taking a trip out west? Your services would be appreciated.


you should try to get in touch with my teacher and mentor


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should try to get in touch with my teacher and mentor
> 
> View attachment 4225976


I drive through his "hometown" frequently.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I drive through his "hometown" frequently.


damn, i forgot that, he's right in your neck of the woods


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 2, 2018)

Wanna find something to start investing in but not sure where to start? Any advice?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> aggressive homeless people that blow weed smoke in my face get NOTHING....except possibly an asswhoopin, depending on how aggressive they are....of all the people that ought to have discovered the meaning of the word "humble"....


In Atlanta I've seen beggers refuse food and demand money, in Pensacola it's against the law to verbally ask for money but ok to have a sign asking for money and at one intersection is a dedicated parking lot for the beggers cars, WTF.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

i'd slice every tire in that lot. if you can afford a car, you're not a beggar, you're a lazy piece of fucking shit that doesn't want to work to support yourself....get fucked and starve


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2018)

Big Band Brass covers Tool. Great arrangement, the power of Tool meets the power of Brass. It works. Enjoy...


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wanna find something to start investing in but not sure where to start? Any advice?


Lets ask @Finshaggy. 





He was selling bitcoin before bitcoin was cool.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Big Band Brass covers Tool. Great arrangement, the power of Tool meets the power of Brass. It works. Enjoy...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

Maynard is a multi faceted guy. i admire someone who looks for the truth, even after they've been paid


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


>



Awesome vocals, and at 15 yo. She's gonna be something. Tight band, too. Great post...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wanna find something to start investing in but not sure where to start? Any advice?


Stock market based type investments or no?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> Lets ask @Finshaggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually every engineer I knew bought Bitcoin before Fin even heard of it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome vocals, and at 15 yo. She's gonna be something. Tight band, too. Great post...


Post modern jukebox. They do a lot of covers with different singers. Most of em are really good.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 3, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Stock market based type investments or no?


Idk i just keep seeing ads for different apps like stash and acorn and can't help but feel like i should put some money into something while i have the money to do so.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Idk i just keep seeing ads for different apps like stash and acorn and can't help but feel like i should put some money into something while i have the money to do so.


LOL, I'm so old school I had to Google those two names. I like this about the apps _ "small amounts will be invested for each purchase, enabling you to save money without even noticing it’s happening". _Also the costs look low and they are investing in ETF's, which is good. PM me if you want to discuss..


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2018)

I put some plant semen on plant vaginas.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> I put some plant semen on plant vaginas.


Hot story, I like it 

22 1/2 penises


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2018)

Happy Sunday Morning, RIU brethren. I trust you're all having a nice, hot cup of jesus. This is my buddy Zach's trio. He's a talented jazz violinist, I wish I could improvise like these guys. But alas, I'm stuck in the mire of classical music. I really dig this album, and this tune's mighty funk should get you going and smack the devil right out of you. Enjoy!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a Fiddle, that's all I can do. But it's a start!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday Morning, RIU brethren. I trust you're all having a nice, hot cup of jesus. This is my buddy Zach's trio. He's a talented jazz violinist, I wish I could improvise like these guys. But alas, I'm stuck in the mire of classical music. I really dig this album, and this tune's mighty funk should get you going and smack the devil right out of you. Enjoy!


you know those situations where you genuinely appreciate someones talent, but hate what they're doing, pasionately? 

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I have a Fiddle, that's all I can do. But it's a start!


Good Evening Ernie.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2018)

Morning everyone....

coffee is ready

ah a nice early morning mist

lets see how many "wtf" moments i'm gonna have today....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2018)

Doesn't he look sooo happy about the vest....lol...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Doesn't he look sooo happy about the vest....lol...


i think that's where my perma-frown started...."oh, but it looks so good" "now aren't you happy we went?" "that wasn't so bad, was it?"..........
 
no....no, it's fine.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think that's where my perma-frown started...."oh, but it looks so good" "now aren't you happy we went?" "that wasn't so bad, was it?"..........
> View attachment 4227641
> no....no, it's fine.......


yeah right, that face right there...haha.......he looks like he could murder someone..and or have a few choice and deliberate words for.......and i'm only on my first cup of coffee too...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I never understood, vests. Unless part of a suit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2018)

maybe i'm weird, but my hands and feet get cold first, then my arms and legs, and last is my body....so i want to put a coat on the thing that gets cold last, while letting the things that get cold first just hang in the wind......?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm on that train to Type II baby. There's an abundance of candy supply in this house


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> I'm on that train to Type II baby. There's an abundance of candy supply in this house
> 
> View attachment 4227654
> 
> ...


just because it's there doesn't mean you have to eat it..........need a winking smily


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


meh, animate it and you got a winner, that looks like a squinting smily


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2018)

FYI
_"Amazon's latest perk will be available not just for its Prime members but for all holiday shoppers this year. The online retailer announced that starting today, November 5, all US-based Amazon customers can get free shipping with no minimum purchase amount. While the perk lasts only for a "limited time," Amazon explains that the promotion will affect orders that arrive in time for the Christmas holiday."_


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think that's where my perma-frown started...."oh, but it looks so good" "now aren't you happy we went?" "that wasn't so bad, was it?"..........
> View attachment 4227641
> no....no, it's fine.......


I a a stickler about pants.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I a a stickler about pants.


i never once refused to wear pants.....i have just thrown shirts i hated directly in the toilet. that was when i was sick of fighting about it, and she needed to know it


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2018)

When you go to the polls tomorrow don't forget to say "a salaam alaikum" to all the old white guys passing out flyers as you walk in.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> When you go to the polls tomorrow don't forget to say "a salaam alaikum" to all the old white guys passing out flyers as you walk in.


What happens tomorrow?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What happens tomorrow?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What happens tomorrow?


According to half the girls on my Facebook, tomorrow is when they defeat the evil Sith Lord and quit getting their pussies grabbed.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think that's where my perma-frown started...."oh, but it looks so good" "now aren't you happy we went?" "that wasn't so bad, was it?"..........
> View attachment 4227641
> no....no, it's fine.......


The vest was his win the hair is what he's pissed about.


----------



## ANC (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The vest was his win the hair is what he's pissed about.


she probably made him get it cut like that.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2018)

Our local trash company got one of those cool rolley cart tipping trucks & are steadily forcing everyone to get the carts for our houses.

My street looked like a crew held a Mardi Gras parade on it last night with trash literally strewn on every square foot - the fuckin bears just knock them over & empty them.

Even a 10 year old kid woudda seen that coming in the planning stages.

Idiots!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)

Morning everyone.....

gotta love a nice foggy morning

coffee is ready.......

tomatoes got some new growth....interesting....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our local trash company got one of those cool rolley cart tipping trucks & are steadily forcing everyone to get the carts for our houses.
> 
> My street looked like a crew held a Mardi Gras parade on it last night with trash literally strewn on every square foot - the fuckin bears just knock them over & empty them.
> 
> ...


because of the bears here, locking enclosures for trash cans and locking lids on dumpsters are mandatory....now if i could just get the idiot tenants to use the fucking locks......


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> According to half the girls on my Facebook, tomorrow is when they defeat the evil Sith Lord and quit getting their pussies grabbed.


Another terrible Star Wars movie then huh?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Another terrible Star Wars movie then huh?


there's only been three good ones.....out of...ten? with more shit on the horizon.......


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Thank you! I usually prefer enchilada Wednesday but this sounds particularly good today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2018)

Here too - ADF&G will fine the crap out of you for leaving food/trash accessible (Like they say in BC, "A fed bear is a dead bear") and yet they give no option to the "Jellystone park lunchboxes" for the bears.

I reiterate, IDIOTS!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our local trash company got one of those cool rolley cart tipping trucks & are steadily forcing everyone to get the carts for our houses.
> 
> My street looked like a crew held a Mardi Gras parade on it last night with trash literally strewn on every square foot - the fuckin bears just knock them over & empty them.
> 
> ...


I wonder what special steps you took to make your bin "unbearable".

They sell notionally bear-proof wheelie bins, but my money is on the bear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what special steps you took to make your bin "unbearable".
> 
> They sell notionally bear-proof wheelie bins, but my money is on the bear.


they've learned to open most vehicle doors here, people build their trash can boxes out of wood, which the bears just pull apart like a zip lock, i've watched them reach through the small opening the locking cable leaves, and pull trash out of our dumpster, after i went out and made sure the damn thing was locked.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here too - ADF&G will fine the crap out of you for leaving food/trash accessible (Like they say in BC, "A fed bear is a dead bear") and yet they give no option to the "Jellystone park lunchboxes" for the bears.
> 
> I reiterate, IDIOTS!


You guys aren't civilized enough yet: The bears need to be killed off or drastically reduced, then they can cite and fine you like they do down here for when you have a problem dog who tips trash cans.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You guys aren't civilized enough yet: The bears need to be killed off or drastically reduced, then they can cite and fine you like they do down here for when you have a problem dog who tips trash cans.


maybe it's tourist that need to be killed off and drastically reduced?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe it's tourist that need to be killed off and drastically reduced?


I'd go for that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what special steps you took to make your bin "unbearable".
> 
> They sell notionally bear-proof wheelie bins, but my money is on the bear.


Fortunately I am in an area that the carts are not mandated so I take my trash to a large locking steel dumpster. As long as all the wingnuts remember to lock it things are just fine.
And plastic versus a 1,000 lb Brownie, well, let's just say you'd need a hell of a lot of plastic.


----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2018)

November 90’s


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> November 90’s
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228364


Fuck that. It's a nice 53 right now. Little windy but overall nice.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fuck that. It's a nice 53 right now. Little windy but overall nice.


Guess you don’t wanna trade


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Guess you don’t wanna trade


Not even kinda. Love that fall is finally here.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fortunately I am in an area that the carts are not mandated so I take my trash to a large locking steel dumpster. As long as all the wingnuts remember to lock it things are just fine.
> And plastic versus a 1,000 lb Brownie, well, let's just say you'd need a hell of a lot of plastic.
> 
> View attachment 4228264


I see it was just confirmed, a new record Brown bear up your way. Damn, 14 yards!
_
"Cammack shot the bear at *14 yards* *using a Mathews bow* and a 650-grain GrizzlyStik arrow and broadhead system recommended by his guide, Cole Kramer."_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fortunately I am in an area that the carts are not mandated so I take my trash to a large locking steel dumpster. As long as all the wingnuts remember to lock it things are just fine.
> And plastic versus a 1,000 lb Brownie, well, let's just say you'd need a hell of a lot of plastic.
> 
> View attachment 4228264


a bear did that to your house?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i'm guilty, take me in....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a bear did that to your house?


Not mine but a hunting/fishing lodge. 
Brownies are powerful beyond belief.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not mine but a hunting/fishing lodge.
> Brownies are powerful beyond belief.


i would think he would be the subject of the very next hunt....and no fucking bows


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

this seems good but it’s objectively hilarious that these two were the same bill

@GreatwhiteNorth - I've missed your guts. Please don't ban me. I promise to behave.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2018)

^^^ HE'S _BAAAAAAAAAACCCKK!!!






_


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2018)

I think you should make the trashcans out of bears.


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2018)

I just received a robo call from this number ‭(410) 910-9643‬ saying my ssn was gonna be suspended for illegal activities. I called back guy asked for my ssn, so I gave him 123-45-6789, he said that was the wrong number, did I have another.lol. I said, sure and gave him another, after the third “wrong number” he hung up.. Baltimore number but dude was definitely Indian..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I just received a robo call from this number ‭(410) 910-9643‬ saying my ssn was gonna be suspended for illegal activities. I called back guy asked for my ssn, so I gave him 123-45-6789, he said that was the wrong number, did I have another.lol. I said, sure and gave him another, after the third “wrong number” he hung up.. Baltimore number but dude was definitely Indian..


https://who-calledme.com/Number/410-910-9643

Looks like they are hard at it.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I just received a robo call from this number ‭(410) 910-9643‬ saying my ssn was gonna be suspended for illegal activities. I called back guy asked for my ssn, so I gave him 123-45-6789, he said that was the wrong number, did I have another.lol. I said, sure and gave him another, after the third “wrong number” he hung up.. Baltimore number but dude was definitely Indian..


You need to call your county's representative and let them know that people are getting hit up. You can tell them that you heard about it and that you are concerned about the affect it could potentially have on your vote.

Watch how fast shit get's sorted out. Politicians are desperate for work this time of the year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I just received a robo call from this number ‭(410) 910-9643‬ saying my ssn was gonna be suspended for illegal activities. I called back guy asked for my ssn, so I gave him 123-45-6789, he said that was the wrong number, did I have another.lol. I said, sure and gave him another, after the third “wrong number” he hung up.. Baltimore number but dude was definitely Indian..


dude u should see the spam email i get from people trying to solicte shit from me, course i always send them the wrong shit all the time to fuck with them


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> You need to call your county's representative and let them know that people are getting hit up. You can tell them that you heard about it and that you are concerned about the affect it could potentially have on your vote.
> 
> Watch how fast shit get's sorted out. Politicians are desperate for work this time of the year.


the only thing a fuckin politician work on is there freakin wallet


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the only thing a fuckin politician work on is there freakin wallet


if you let them know which side of their wallet is leaking the fastest they will pay attention to you. it's literally their job.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> if you let them know which side of their wallet is leaking the fastest they will pay attention to you. it's literally their job.


think they're a little light on the job, cause they're not working for us mate, they work for who ever has the biggest wallet they want....not the little guys/gals wallet...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Loving the new slipknot!!


Snagged pit tickets.

Who's bringing the meff?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I just received a robo call from this number ‭(410) 910-9643‬ saying my ssn was gonna be suspended for illegal activities. I called back guy asked for my ssn, so I gave him 123-45-6789, he said that was the wrong number, did I have another.lol. I said, sure and gave him another, after the third “wrong number” he hung up.. Baltimore number but dude was definitely Indian..


7-11 nough said..... ohh and repeat 7-11 then say slurpy ....pause.... wait for it..... whisper Apu... wait for it....Indian meltdown.






Just kidding because we all know that making fun of a telemarketer who is trying to rip you off and at the very least wasting your time, is hurtful.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> 7-11 nough said..... ohh and repeat 7-11 then say slurpy ....pause.... wait for it..... whisper Apu... wait for it....Indian meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll have to use that next time.Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2018)

I just found out that an ex-gf killed herself last year. She was a cool person, but really negative, especially considering that she was raised in wealth and privilege. She had Vitaligo, that skin condition where melanin seems to seep out of certain areas leaving whitish patches. She was cute as hell, but she was obsessed with hiding her condition with tons of makeup. No one seemed to care about it except her. She lived at home until about 40 when her mom kicked her out for her own good. I guess she couldn't handle the real world at that point, and attempted suicide a couple of times before she finally got it right. We hadn't spoken in years because of her negativity, but for some reason I read some of her poetry (she was a talented, published poet) on her website last week. So it's extra strange to find this out today. Weird to outlive a former serious gf, especially since she was about 4 years younger than me. I guess life is not for everyone. Here's to you, Kitten. RIP...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that an ex-gf killed herself last year. She was a cool person, but really negative, especially considering that she was raised in wealth and privilege. She had Vitaligo, that skin condition where melanin seems to seep out of certain areas leaving whitish patches. She was cute as hell, but she was obsessed with hiding her condition with tons of makeup. No one seemed to care about it except her. She lived at home until about 40 when her mom kicked her out for her own good. I guess she couldn't handle the real world at that point, and attempted suicide a couple of times before she finally got it right. We hadn't spoken in years because of her negativity, but for some reason I read some of her poetry (she was a talented, published poet) on her website last week. So it's extra strange to find this out today. Weird to outlive a former serious gf, especially since she was about 4 years younger than me. I guess life is not for everyone. Here's to you, Kitten. RIP...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that an ex-gf killed herself last year. She was a cool person, but really negative, especially considering that she was raised in wealth and privilege. She had Vitaligo, that skin condition where melanin seems to seep out of certain areas leaving whitish patches. She was cute as hell, but she was obsessed with hiding her condition with tons of makeup. No one seemed to care about it except her. She lived at home until about 40 when her mom kicked her out for her own good. I guess she couldn't handle the real world at that point, and attempted suicide a couple of times before she finally got it right. We hadn't spoken in years because of her negativity, but for some reason I read some of her poetry (she was a talented, published poet) on her website last week. So it's extra strange to find this out today. Weird to outlive a former serious gf, especially since she was about 4 years younger than me. I guess life is not for everyone. Here's to you, Kitten. RIP...


Sigh, I guess we all finally succeed at something even if it's death. I always had a hard time with the psychic dissonance between the hopelessly self-absorbed and the desperately dying. The 22 year old guy with terminal gastric cancer, a lovely wife and 16 month old child immediately come to mind.

I figure we'd really have modern medicine when we could transfer him to a healthy body and fix the chemical imbalance that made people with a healthy physical plant seek to destroy it. We aren't quite there yet. Sorry for your loss Tyler and my ramblings, good morning.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh, I guess we all finally succeed at something even if it's death. I always had a hard time with the psychic dissonance between the hopelessly self-absorbed and the desperately dying. The 22 year old guy with terminal gastric cancer, a lovely wife and 16 month old child immediately come to mind.
> 
> I figure we'd really have modern medicine when we could transfer him to a healthy body and fix the chemical imbalance that made people with a healthy physical plant seek to destroy it. We aren't quite there yet. Sorry for your loss Tyler and my ramblings, good morning.


Maybe we were all born 100 yrs. too early.

Or 50 years too late. I'm not sure which. I would have loved to live as one of the Greatest Generation through the 1940's. 

And 100 yrs. into the future, all my favorite beaches may be under water.

It's a tough pick, but it doesn't matter. We're stuck right here and right now.

For better or worse. Good thing for diversions or I'd be insane by now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that an ex-gf killed herself last year. She was a cool person, but really negative, especially considering that she was raised in wealth and privilege. She had Vitaligo, that skin condition where melanin seems to seep out of certain areas leaving whitish patches. She was cute as hell, but she was obsessed with hiding her condition with tons of makeup. No one seemed to care about it except her. She lived at home until about 40 when her mom kicked her out for her own good. I guess she couldn't handle the real world at that point, and attempted suicide a couple of times before she finally got it right. We hadn't spoken in years because of her negativity, but for some reason I read some of her poetry (she was a talented, published poet) on her website last week. So it's extra strange to find this out today. Weird to outlive a former serious gf, especially since she was about 4 years younger than me. I guess life is not for everyone. Here's to you, Kitten. RIP...


damn dude, sorry to hear it....my condolences


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2018)

mornin everyone

yeah like always coffee is a brewing this chilli day in Texas...

why am i awake...ugh...oh that's right my day in the barrel for the ranch hands for few hours....


----------



## neosapien (Nov 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that an ex-gf killed herself last year. She was a cool person, but really negative, especially considering that she was raised in wealth and privilege. She had Vitaligo, that skin condition where melanin seems to seep out of certain areas leaving whitish patches. She was cute as hell, but she was obsessed with hiding her condition with tons of makeup. No one seemed to care about it except her. She lived at home until about 40 when her mom kicked her out for her own good. I guess she couldn't handle the real world at that point, and attempted suicide a couple of times before she finally got it right. We hadn't spoken in years because of her negativity, but for some reason I read some of her poetry (she was a talented, published poet) on her website last week. So it's extra strange to find this out today. Weird to outlive a former serious gf, especially since she was about 4 years younger than me. I guess life is not for everyone. Here's to you, Kitten. RIP...


I had a high school ex girlfriend hang herself. She moved to New York to start life after college and hung herself in her apartment about 3 months later. Never found out why. Hadn't talked to her in a few years but definitely a weird feeling.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe we were all born 100 yrs. too early.
> 
> Or 50 years too late. I'm not sure which. I would have loved to live as one of the Greatest Generation through the 1940's.
> 
> ...


I've wondered if our parents felt the same. I never asked because those weren't the type of questions my parents would entertain.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe we were all born 100 yrs. too early.
> 
> Or 50 years too late. I'm not sure which. I would have loved to live as one of the Greatest Generation through the 1940's.
> 
> ...


welcome to my life....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I've wondered if our parents felt the same. I never asked because those weren't the type of questions my parents would entertain.


I;m in my 60's....when i was young my grandmother told me about when electricity came to her town when she was a girl. And when the first phone came to town. And when she saw her first automobile and airplane. Those were all new inventions in her lifetime. All the old war veterans when she was a little girl were Civil War veterans.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I had a high school ex girlfriend hang herself. She moved to New York to start life after college and hung herself in her apartment about 3 months later. Never found out why. Hadn't talked to her in a few years but definitely a weird feeling.


When I was in elementary maybe 3rd grade on the walk to school we seen a dead body hanging from a porch. I remember thinking, "what a dick, could of done that inside." Years later when I was in my early 20s, some old guy with cancer shot himself in the head while he sat on a bench at the river near my house. I didn't walk up to him but I seen his dead body from a distance. @tyler.durden sucks bro, sorry about that..


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> When I was in elementary maybe 3rd grade on the walk to school we seen a dead body hanging from a porch. I remember thinking, "what a dick, could of done that inside." Years later when I was in my early 20s, some old guy with cancer shot himself in the head while he sat on a bench at the river near my house. I didn't walk up to him but I seen his dead body from a distance. @tyler.durden sucks bro, sorry about that..


I had an attorney hang himself in his barn, *the night before *he was to
represent me in court.

I did not know until minutes before entering the courtroom.
Sure I got my case postponed but it was a hassle listening to all the
BS from the clerk's office.

sorry @tyler.durden. I was a little sad when I found out my ex died, 
not suicide but still a shock to find out. Too bad too, I still kind of liked that one.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that an ex-gf killed herself last year. She was a cool person, but really negative, especially considering that she was raised in wealth and privilege. She had Vitaligo, that skin condition where melanin seems to seep out of certain areas leaving whitish patches. She was cute as hell, but she was obsessed with hiding her condition with tons of makeup. No one seemed to care about it except her. She lived at home until about 40 when her mom kicked her out for her own good. I guess she couldn't handle the real world at that point, and attempted suicide a couple of times before she finally got it right. We hadn't spoken in years because of her negativity, but for some reason I read some of her poetry (she was a talented, published poet) on her website last week. So it's extra strange to find this out today. Weird to outlive a former serious gf, especially since she was about 4 years younger than me. I guess life is not for everyone. Here's to you, Kitten. RIP...


I didn't want to comment earlier because this really hit home for me, a girl I stopped seeing took a handful of Ambien and never woke up. Her 2 children found her in the morning and called their grandmother when they couldn't wake her up. I never understood suicide and don't think I ever will. It's a sad situation for all involved. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that an ex-gf killed herself last year. She was a cool person, but really negative, especially considering that she was raised in wealth and privilege. She had Vitaligo, that skin condition where melanin seems to seep out of certain areas leaving whitish patches. She was cute as hell, but she was obsessed with hiding her condition with tons of makeup. No one seemed to care about it except her. She lived at home until about 40 when her mom kicked her out for her own good. I guess she couldn't handle the real world at that point, and attempted suicide a couple of times before she finally got it right. We hadn't spoken in years because of her negativity, but for some reason I read some of her poetry (she was a talented, published poet) on her website last week. So it's extra strange to find this out today. Weird to outlive a former serious gf, especially since she was about 4 years younger than me. I guess life is not for everyone. Here's to you, Kitten. RIP...


Sorry to hear this. I have a cousin who tried hanging him self twice, he was saved both times, he seems to be fine now, happy little family. My oldest daughters friend from school, probably 2nd or 3rd grade, has tried several times. Maybe 2 weeks ago now, she was found hanging, by her mom. She called 911 and when they got there the medic felt a slight pulse so they got her down and started working on her. Really affected my daughter, the girl sent my daughter a , snap chat of the rope and said goodbye  the family is keeping quiet about it, I’m not sure her status other than she is alive.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I have a cousin who tried hanging him self twice, he was saved both times, he seems to be fine now, happy little family. My oldest daughters friend from school, probably 2nd or 3rd grade, has tried several times. Maybe 2 weeks ago now, she was found hanging, by her mom. She called 911 and when they got there the medic felt a slight pulse so they got her down and started working on her. Really affected my daughter, the girl sent my daughter a , snap chat of the rope and said goodbye  the family is keeping quiet about it, I’m not sure her status other than she is alive.



Holy shit, that is SO young. Sorry your daughter had to go through that, especially at such a tender age. Rough shit for you to deal with so early on...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2018)

Morning TNT. Yesterday I was enjoying football and these.



Left is mimosa and right is gg4. Together they become, mimosa glue  turns out I can fit at least 2 pens in my mouth at once


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

Where's the "What are you Growing?" thread. I can't find it. I dropped some shitseeds tonight and wanted some shitthoughts and shitprayers for my first legal michigan shitgrow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Where's the "What are you Growing?" thread. I can't find it. I dropped some shitseeds tonight and wanted some shitthoughts and shitprayers for my first legal michigan shitgrow.


LOL, superb!


After I post I shall search


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2018)

I can't find it. Limited search to TnT (cuz I'm not that interested  ) ; no thread by that title. However I do recall it and think I posted to it, mmmmm maybe 2 yrs ago. Anyway, can't find it, so I suspect it ended in a brawl and was deleted. I would support a new thread such as that .


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

Yea man I couldn't find it. It's gone, ha. I used to post in there what seeds I was throwing down.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeah there should be a new thread like that. Now everybody is in there own breeder threads. But that's old school i guess ..single seed growers.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yea man I couldn't find it. It's gone, ha. I used to post in there what seeds I was throwing down.


The only one I found was in General Marijuana Growing: https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-are-you-growing.552814/

Just go ahead and start another. I'll definitely shit post on it for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't find it. Limited search to TnT (cuz I'm not that interested  ) ; no thread by that title. However I do recall it and think I posted to it, mmmmm maybe 2 yrs ago. *Anyway, can't find it, so I suspect it ended in a brawl and was deleted*. I would support a new thread such as that .


That's why we can't have good threads.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't find it. Limited search to TnT (cuz I'm not that interested  ) ; no thread by that title. However I do recall it and think I posted to it, mmmmm maybe 2 yrs ago. Anyway, can't find it, so I suspect it ended in a brawl and was deleted. I would support a new thread such as that .



I think this may be it - https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-your-latest-keepers.924475/


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

Nah. the thread I was thinking of was where everybody listed the seeds they were poppin'. 
Damn, how long have I been here?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4233074


LOL.

I had some kind of Jesus OG shatter a while back. I think it came from out your way.

Should have taken a pic.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 15, 2018)

a sad list 

http://www.buttecounty.net/Portals/24/pdf/CampFireMissingPersons.pdf?ver=2018-11-14-082238-507


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> a sad list
> 
> http://www.buttecounty.net/Portals/24/pdf/CampFireMissingPersons.pdf?ver=2018-11-14-082238-507


they're almost all older people.....wonder how many were stubborn, and how many just didn't have anywhere to go, or anyone to go to...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2018)

Very fucked up. I knew there is going to be 100+ deaths as I barely escaped with my own.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're almost all older people.....wonder how many were stubborn, and how many just didn't have anywhere to go, or anyone to go to...


Paradise used to be a retirement community. Around 2005, younger people started moving in but for the most part, is/was still mostly elderly.
Those elderly people are not that mobile. Add in the fact that this fire came at us early in the morning, we were all fucked.
They said on the news that there was a warning system that called people. Huh, I didnt fucking know to register for it. Imagine how many other people didn’t know. Good thing I get up early or I’d most certainly have ended up like the first 5 of my neighbors who were found burned dead in their cars trying to get out.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2018)

I can see why you'd rather leave now...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2018)

Anyone ever cristened/named a boat? 
I was interested in a searay cuddy cabin my dad named... "The Filthy Whore" (i coin that boat name, dont you fuckers make it popular)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Anyone ever cristened/named a boat?
> I was interested in a searay cuddy cabin my dad named... "The Filthy Whore" (i coin that boat name, dont you fuckers make it popular)


That name will become very appropriate when you have to start throwing money into it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That name will become very appropriate when you have to start throwing money into it.


wait till the first time you have to scrape barnacles off her.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Anyone ever cristened/named a boat?
> I was interested in a searay cuddy cabin my dad named... "The Filthy Whore" (i coin that boat name, dont you fuckers make it popular)


LOL Yup mine was named, The Boat, sometimes referred to as That Fucking Boat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2018)

I would prob name it the Natalie Wood.


curious2garden said:


> LOL Yup mine was named, The Boat, sometimes referred to as That Fucking Boat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I would prob name it the Natalie Wood.


That's funny and droll +rep


----------



## Bareback (Nov 15, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Anyone ever cristened/named a boat?
> I was interested in a searay cuddy cabin my dad named... "The Filthy Whore" (i coin that boat name, dont you fuckers make it popular)


B.O.A.T......break out another thousand. A friend recommended the name, didn't take long to figure out why.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2018)

I never actually did it but I was gonna buy the decal “trollitup” boat name for my pontoon boat that I rebuilt into a badass trolling machine.

Got a shitty video of my burnt down house. Looks like my boats made it. Maybe. Who knows if there’s some bad damage that I cant tell from the vid, but they are both there.

i had them parked out deep in my lot because I was doing my patio. 450sqft of pavers. Just finished sanding it down the night before the fire lol.

@tangerinegreen555 seen the video.

I’d post it here but how?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh!

And looks like my 7x14 dual axle cargo trailer MIGHT have made it. Fucking thing was in the driveway only like 4’ in front of my garage door, which is gone. Crazy
I have an almost full pallet of bags of dirt in there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2018)

Everything else is not really there anymore. I mean it is kind of, but reduced to ashes kinda thing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 15, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Everything else is not really there anymore. I mean it is kind of, but reduced to ashes kinda thing.


Still can't get over the cedar fence still standing though.

I hope your boats' electronics are OK, you'll need a diversion.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2018)

Ahh, damn. You're breaking my heart, so much +rep to you brother, you are a serious mensch.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm really sorry Aero. That's heartbreaking to lose so much.
I'm glad you and yours are safe though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 16, 2018)

...and as if our CA friends don't have enough heartache, I'm reading about the possibility of toxic smoke/particulate matter release from the Santa Susana Field Laboratory site. I've never even heard of this place and it doesn't look healthy to me. Course the "G" says, no worries. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Susana_Field_Laboratory
https://ssfl.msfc.nasa.gov
https://www.loe.org/shows/segments.html?programID=06-P13-00003&segmentID=1
http://www.ssflpanel.org/files/kowalski_Community.pdf


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I never actually did it but I was gonna buy the decal “trollitup” boat name for my pontoon boat that I rebuilt into a badass trolling machine.
> 
> Got a shitty video of my burnt down house. Looks like my boats made it. Maybe. Who knows if there’s some bad damage that I cant tell from the vid, but they are both there.
> 
> ...


Upload to youtube then link it here. 
Sorry that shit got you man. Also hope you had good insurance


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Upload to youtube then link it here.
> Sorry that shit got you man. Also hope you had good insurance


Thx bro.

Got good insurance 

Didn’t realize it was that easy to upload. Here it is.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro.
> 
> Got good insurance
> 
> Didn’t realize it was that easy to upload. Here it is.


Damn bro that’s ugly, those your boats?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro.
> 
> Got good insurance
> 
> Didn’t realize it was that easy to upload. Here it is.


little blurry, but looks like your boats and trailer got through with minimal damage...small comfort compared to everything you lost, but small comforts are still comforts


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn bro that’s ugly, those your boats?


Yeah. Hopping they didn’t take much damage so i can collect more money from other shit.

I didnt have boat insurance so it would all be on my homeowners. Have a cap on how much though of course.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah. Hopping they didn’t take much damage so i can collect more money from other shit.
> 
> I didnt have boat insurance so it would all be on my homeowners. Have a cap on how much though of course.


Thats a crazy video. Got a ton of contractors out there yet trying to cash in?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Thats a crazy video. Got a ton of contractors out there yet trying to cash in?


there was a bad shortage of them here after the fire two years ago. a lot of people wanted to rebuild right away, and ended up having to wait a year or more to be able to get materials, or crews to use the materials.
i'm surprised, but there have only been two cases i know of here ( fire related )where shady contractors tried to screw people, and they both got hauled into court and were made to pay up


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Thats a crazy video. Got a ton of contractors out there yet trying to cash in?


Dude it’s gonna take a year just to clear the rubbage and shit.

They’re not even close to finishing cleaning up over in Santa Rosa from that huge destructive fire. They clear it all including 6” of earth. Gonna take a long time until most of the rebuilding gets going


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro.
> 
> Got good insurance
> 
> Didn’t realize it was that easy to upload. Here it is.


holy shit that was wild.....

just glad your ok dude.....

love the boats


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

morning everyone......

nice brisk morning here in Texas......coffee is ready

think i'm gonna rename my neighbor bull to dinner....he's in my yard again....

at least he's nice enough for me to latch on to him and guide him back home....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning everyone......
> 
> nice brisk morning here in Texas......coffee is ready
> 
> ...


lead him out to the highway, put a sign on him "free steaks"....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lead him out to the highway, put a sign on him "free steaks"....


shit no, those steaks are mine, gotta redneck outdoor grill just perfect for him...

welp he knows i'm talking bout him, he's looking at me, better get him home...brb


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro.
> 
> Got good insurance
> 
> Didn’t realize it was that easy to upload. Here it is.


Your Cypress trees are still there and your boat! I'm so sorry Aero  today I'm off to pick up a couple of rescues from our fire to foster.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there was a bad shortage of them here after the fire two years ago. a lot of people wanted to rebuild right away, and ended up having to wait a year or more to be able to get materials, or crews to use the materials.
> i'm surprised, but there have only been two cases i know of here ( fire related )where shady contractors tried to screw people, and they both got hauled into court and were made to pay up


The state and feds already weighed in and said Paradise would not be rebuilt quickly or in the same way it was. They stated until the infrastructure was put in place no rebuilding would be allowed. So Aero may get his wish to relocate.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Your Cypress trees are still there and your boat! I'm so sorry Aero  today I'm off to pick up a couple of rescues from our fire to foster.


that is so awesome of you to help out with the animals! Thank you for being awesome.

Those italian cypress were just starting to really kick ass too. There was 30. Looks like there is some of them missing.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> that is so awesome of you to help out with the animals! Thank you for being awesome.
> 
> Those italian cypress were just starting to really kick ass too. There was 30. Looks like there is some of them missing.


Thanks hun, it's easy peezy compared to what you are facing. I hope your boats came out unscathed, that would be awesome. Someday we have to go fishing


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

welp big boy is back home and in his pin for the time being.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> welp big boy is back home and in his pin for the time being.......


next time, make a cardboard sign with a string to go around his neck, name him T-Bone, or Ribeye...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2018)

Some of those big guys can be ornery as hell.
They'll walk through a fence saying "Fuck You" without a second thought.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Some of those big guys can be ornery as hell.
> They'll walk through a fence saying "Fuck You" without a second thought.


when i was a kid i discovered that all electric fences aren't the same. the neighbors had a small pasture on the back side of their farm where they kept a disagreeable bull. they had the electric fence cranked all the way up to keep him in. 
my friends and i were in the habit of passing a charge, grabbing your friends hand, or ear, or w/e, and the electric fence....till we tried that shit with that fence one day while out exploring. it knocked both of us the hell down, and numbed my arm for a few hours....


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i was a kid i discovered that all electric fences aren't the same. the neighbors had a small pasture on the back side of their farm where they kept a disagreeable bull. they had the electric fence cranked all the way up to keep him in.
> my friends and i were in the habit of passing a charge, grabbing your friends hand, or ear, or w/e, and the electric fence....till we tried that shit with that fence one day while out exploring. it knocked both of us the hell down, and numbed my arm for a few hours....


Once I saw a woman carrying a baby through a field. She did not see the electric fence
when she stepped into the garden.

She did not have a clue what was happening at first and every time she jumped
she got a new shock. It must have been terrifying to her but it was not going to harm her past the individual shocks. It was amusing in a bizarre kinda way.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

I never knew how versatile Roy Clark was.


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2018)

*My Third Eye*
This man decided to go all out when he got this tattoo! He had a huge and colorful eye plastered on the underside of his chin. Although it is strange, at least this ink looks pretty sweet.







If there is anything good to say about this piece of ink, it is that it is very realistic looking and well done! The eye really does look like it is coming through his chin and staring right into our soul.

^^^

That's odd.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2018)

lokie said:


> *My Third Eye*
> This man decided to go all out when he got this tattoo! He had a huge and colorful eye plastered on the underside of his chin. Although it is strange, at least this ink looks pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine the poor hooker doing her "job" & looking up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>



The other lesson here is when you fuck up, act like you did it intentionally for a higher purpose


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The other lesson here is when you fuck up, act like you did it intentionally for a higher purpose


This is helpful in assessing the proper way to handle stumbling blocks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> *My Third Eye*
> This man decided to go all out when he got this tattoo! He had a huge and colorful eye plastered on the underside of his chin. Although it is strange, at least this ink looks pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


My Mother had 8 or so beautiful accordions and she could keep up with anyone, sheet music or by ear.
She was awesome


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

accordion music can be haunting and beautiful, or it can be john candy in your face with salami/beer breath......which can be ok, if you're in that mood....but as oscar wilde said about the bagpipes, at least there isn't any smell......


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2018)

Look up Steve jordan, accordionist.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2018)

I had 2 neighbors who took accordion lessons. Then practiced on their porches by my house when I was a kid. (We had a locally reknowned accordion player who gave lessons here).

They weren't very good. Ruined the accordion for me forever.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2018)

Yummy 
*US paves way to get 'lab meat' on plates*
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-11-paves-lab-meat-plates.html?utm_source=nwletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weekly-nwletter


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2018)

_"Two and a half years after the release of the CDC’s opioid prescribing guideline, the American Medical Association has finally taken a stand against the “misapplication” and “inappropriate use” of the guideline by insurers, pharmacists, federal regulators and state governments"_

.https://www.painnewsnetwork.org/stories/2018/11/14/ama-calls-for-misapplication-of-cdc-opioid-guideline-to-end

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Prescription-Drug-coverage/PrescriptionDrugCovContra/RxUtilization.html


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 19, 2018)

What's sad is none of the "Think Tanks" ever made mention of doubling of opioid profits would put the industry in the hot seat. Turns out to be a massage recliner.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Look up Steve jordan, accordionist.


got into zydeco for a while, check out rockin dopsie and the twisters





but this guy is pretty damn amazing, had no idea an accordion could make some of these sounds..


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2018)

Thankfully, I've never had chronic pain and didn't know much about the prescribing guidelines and effects. Heard this guy on Coast2coast last night. https://www.acsh.org/profile/josh-bloom


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Thankfully, I've never had chronic pain and didn't know much about the prescribing guidelines and effects. Heard this guy on Coast2coast last night. https://www.acsh.org/profile/josh-bloom


i've had sciatica for years....most of the time when i'm on my feet too long, or sit and compress the nerve too long, it starts to hurt a little, and keeps getting worse, till i get the pressure off of it for at least 20 or 30 minutes....imagine a bad toothache in your hip....that won't go away, that you can't rub, or soak, or do a damn thing about.....and i can do something about it, but it pretty much stops whatever i'm doing for a good while, and i have to take it easy or it'll come back. i'm a stubborn prick, and have stuck with weed my whole life. i've tried a lot of other shit (hell, maybe pretty much everything at least once) and always come back to weed.
but if that pain was constant, if i couldn't do anything about it? ....i dunno...it about makes me insane in 20 minute increments....i can't imagine what i would do to get some relief if it was constant


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Thankfully, I've never had chronic pain and didn't know much about the prescribing guidelines and effects. Heard this guy on Coast2coast last night. https://www.acsh.org/profile/josh-bloom


It's sick and sad what is being done. I didn't listen but I am aware of the misuse of the CDC guidelines and interference with the doctor/patient relationship. The AMA finally came out about it but it was to little, to late. Even terminal cancer patients are being denied opiates for fear of addiction.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's sick and sad what is being done. I didn't listen but I am aware of the misuse of the CDC guidelines and interference with the doctor/patient relationship. The AMA finally came out about it but it was to little, to late. Even terminal cancer patients are being denied opiates for fear of addiction.


Yeah that's what this Bloom was talking about, especially about the 90 MME(?) for everyone and not taking in account each person's ability to process the pain meds in his/her liver. Also the fact the CDC had no business issuing guidelines in the first place. AND, pain meds should be titrated to each person's ability to function. AND some surgeons won't be able/allowed to prescribe meds after certain surgeries. Definitely made me want to be more aware of the situation. This is the gist of what I remember. 
https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/11/05/who-telling-truth-about-prescription-opioid-deaths-dea-cdc-neither-13569


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's sick and sad what is being done. I didn't listen but I am aware of the misuse of the CDC guidelines and interference with the doctor/patient relationship. The AMA finally came out about it but it was to little, to late. Even terminal cancer patients are being denied opiates for fear of addiction.


typical knee jerk reactions....it's too hard to treat a substance responsibly, so just get rid of it all together, even though it could help some of the people with severe problems....no thought at all of policing it more rigorously...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> typical knee jerk reactions....it's too hard to treat a substance responsibly, so just get rid of it all together, even though it could help some of the people with severe problems....no thought at all of policing it more rigorously...


You have to be able to read the statistics and ask why they chose to design the studies the way they did as well as who drew what inferences from the studies. When you begin to parse apart the statistics and study design you begin to realize this is not merely an uneducated reaction but a targeting of a specific population for financial reasons.

Unfortunately it will fool most of the scientifically unsophisticated into believing exactly what you posted.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah that's what this Bloom was talking about, especially about the 90 MME(?) for everyone and not taking in account each person's ability to process the pain meds in his/her liver. Also the fact the CDC had no business issuing guidelines in the first place. AND, pain meds should be titrated to each person's ability to function. AND some surgeons won't be able/allowed to prescribe meds after certain surgeries. Definitely made me want to be more aware of the situation. This is the gist of what I remember.
> https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/11/05/who-telling-truth-about-prescription-opioid-deaths-dea-cdc-neither-13569


MME is morphine milligram equivalents. We measure all pain medications relative to their morphine efficiency. There are conversion tables used when switching between different pain relievers that address this equivalency. 

The CDC does have a responsibility to issue guidelines in consultation with primary stakeholders. However they also have the responsibility to make note that guidelines are not bright line rules and do not replace the judgment of an individual's practitioner and on that front they were seriously deficient.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You have to be able to read the statistics and ask why they chose to design the studies the way they did as well as who drew what inferences from the studies. When you begin to parse apart the statistics and study design you begin to realize this is not merely an uneducated reaction but a targeting of a specific population for financial reasons.
> 
> Unfortunately it will fool most of the scientifically unsophisticated into believing exactly what you posted.





curious2garden said:


> MME is morphine milligram equivalents. We measure all pain medications relative to their morphine efficiency. There are conversion tables used when switching between different pain relievers that address this equivalency.
> 
> The CDC does have a responsibility to issue guidelines in consultation with primary stakeholders. However they also have the responsibility to make note that guidelines are not bright line rules and do not replace the judgment of an individual's practitioner and on that front they were seriously deficient.



Man, are we lucky to have our own doctor in the house, or what??? It still blows my mind that we have these technical experts on the wackiest subforum of a pot site. Thanks, Annie, for your insight and technical expertise helping us to understand these medical and scientific issues. I learn more than I bargained for here. RIU forever...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>



Took me a minute to get it until I looked at the thread's page #. Clever...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Man, are we lucky to have our own doctor in the house, or what??? It still blows my mind that we have these technical experts on the wackiest subforum of a pot site. Thanks, Annie, for your insight and technical expertise helping us to understand these medical and scientific issues. I learn more than I bargained for here. RIU forever...


Thank you Tyler that is very kind. The diversity of this forum is incredible, there is an expert here on almost every subject, from talented artists like yourself to pure scientists like Malt and CN and everything in between. The appreciation of cannabis seems to bring us all together.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You have to be able to read the statistics and ask why they chose to design the studies the way they did as well as who drew what inferences from the studies. When you begin to parse apart the statistics and study design you begin to realize this is not merely an uneducated reaction but a targeting of a specific population for financial reasons.
> 
> Unfortunately it will fool most of the scientifically unsophisticated into believing exactly what you posted.


https://www.policymed.com/2017/10/class-action-suits-over-opioid-epidemic-ramping-up.html

at least a few people see through the shit


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 19, 2018)

SH420


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you Tyler that is very kind. The diversity of this forum is incredible, there is an expert here on almost every subject, from talented artists like yourself to pure scientists like Malt and CN and everything in between. The appreciation of cannabis seems to bring us all together.


You've saved me a few hundred bucks already. You were right the bump on my cock did go away.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 19, 2018)

Everyone probably thinks I'm trying to be funny or some shit. You muthafuckers need to start taking me seriously.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You've saved me a few hundred bucks already. You were right the bump on my cock did go away.


Benign neglect is crucial. My next recommendation would have been smacking that shit with a heavy dictionary!

(totally joking)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.policymed.com/2017/10/class-action-suits-over-opioid-epidemic-ramping-up.html
> 
> at least a few people see through the shit


That is a different subject supporting another agenda.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Everyone probably thinks I'm trying to be funny or some shit. You muthafuckers need to start taking me seriously.


what?!...your rooster had a skin condition that cleared up.....whose not taking you seriously?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That is a different subject supporting another agenda.


it's people calling bullshit on the industry....that's not good?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's people calling bullshit on the industry....that's not good?


It's difficult to do science when you are unclear on the topic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

morning everyone

coffee is ready

nice sunny day...we'll be in the mid 60's today clear sky's


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 20, 2018)

@tyler.durden my plug txt this morning offering an oz of train wreck for $100 cuz it is all shake, thought about you bro, isn’t this in your stable? I declined cuz I’m currently “drying “


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

yum train wreck...now that's a good one


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> @tyler.durden my plug txt this morning offering an oz of train wreck for $100 cuz it is all shake, thought about you bro, isn’t this in your stable? I declined cuz I’m currently “drying “


Sure is. Such a potent, fast growing sativa. So cool to hear you harvested! Love to see some pics


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

damn glad that Formula 3 driver is ok after that crash in Macau.

went through 11 of surgery for a fractured spine.......racing is a tough sport 

here's the crash






glad she's ok


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn glad that Formula 3 driver is ok after that crash in Macau.
> 
> went through 11 of surgery for a fractured spine.......racing is a tough sport
> 
> ...


Do they know what happened..throttle pinned wide open but why? Those things are so advanced they have to fly by wire I doubt there is a cable. Never seen that kinda incident beforeskin


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Do they know what happened..throttle pinned wide open but why? Those things are so advanced they have to fly by wire I doubt there is a cable. Never seen that kinda incident beforeskin


naw, according to report she and another driver were having a good race, when she got tangled with the driver, and then sling shoted and hitting another drivers as well getting more air.......then going into the fence and the camera area....4 other people were hurt in the crash too. Esitemate mph was 172 when she hit the wall......she was 18 (i think)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's people calling bullshit on the industry....that's not good?


Because of interference by legislative agencies in the doctor/patient relationship, opiates were denied to legitimate pain patients, significantly increasing suicides among a specific demographic. It has nothing to do with pharmaceutical manufacturers' marketing practices and the morality thereof.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Because of interference by legislative agencies in the doctor/patient relationship, opiates were denied to legitimate pain patients, significantly increasing suicides among a specific demographic. It has nothing to do with pharmaceutical manufacturers' marketing practices and the morality thereof.


fair enough. would have thought anything bringing awareness to more people, and letting them know that some people were trying to change things would be a good thing. i'll try to be more scientific in the future......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fair enough. would have thought anything bringing awareness to more people, and letting them know that some people were trying to change things would be a good thing. i'll try to be more scientific in the future......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................View attachment 4236410


She's being kind to you. She gave up trying to talk to you about science when it became plain that you don't know what science is. Your reply had nothing to do with what she was talking about.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

isn't science a crazy subject, speaking of.....check this shit out....

*Drug company raised price of lifesaving opioid overdose antidote more than 600 percent*

https://www.kens5.com/article/news/nation-now/drug-company-raised-price-of-lifesaving-opioid-overdose-antidote-more-than-600-percent/465-b4a37a72-4035-4fd3-a13f-570bee2fa1ca

think for me and what me and the misses are going through.....these guys are the real culprit......


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> isn't science a crazy subject, speaking of.....check this shit out....
> 
> *Drug company raised price of lifesaving opioid overdose antidote more than 600 percent*
> 
> ...


And , it's being strongly suggested that everyone have at least one dose hanging around for emergencies; most type businesses (at least in the past) would have dropped prices because of the massively increased business


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2018)

Remember this shithead? https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/business/a-huge-overnight-increase-in-a-drugs-price-raises-protests.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2018)

Did the brown acid get into the romaine lettuce?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember this shithead? https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/business/a-huge-overnight-increase-in-a-drugs-price-raises-protests.html


yeah i remember that shithead....think he got sent up to Fedex for it if i remember

think there was another with the epi-pen that did the same, and then of all thing moved the company to a different country cause the person didn't want to pay the taxes........

these are the kind of people who i think should be strung up........literally


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i remember that shithead...*.think he got sent up to Fedex for it if i remember*
> 
> think there was another with the epi-pen that did the same, and then of all thing moved the company to a different country cause the person didn't want to pay the taxes........
> 
> these are the kind of people who i think should be strung up........literally


But not for that, he defrauded investors/partners via some shell companies that enabled him to solely buy the drug company. Those shenanigans bought him more time than price gouging and the Feds sucked him drier than the Texas panhandle


----------



## iamnobody (Nov 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> But not for that, he defrauded investors/partners via some shell companies that enabled him to solely buy the drug company. Those shenanigans bought him more time than price gouging and the Feds sucked him drier than the Texas panhandle


Heard he cried in court.

None of this matters really. He's going to club fed where he'll have access to a swimming pool and tennis court.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-46287259
A Moroccan woman has been accused of killing her lover and serving up his remains to Pakistani workers in the United Arab Emirates, prosecutors say.

The woman killed her boyfriend three months ago, they say, but the crime was only recently discovered when a human tooth was found inside her blender.

She confessed to police, calling it a moment of "insanity", state-owned newspaper The National reports.

The woman, who is in her 30s, will go on trial pending an investigation.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-46287259
> A Moroccan woman has been accused of killing her lover and serving up his remains to Pakistani workers in the United Arab Emirates, prosecutors say.
> 
> The woman killed her boyfriend three months ago, they say, but the crime was only recently discovered when a human tooth was found inside her blender.
> ...


Oh good. 
My daughter is in Morocco for two years (peace corps).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I can tell you what would happen around here if someone tried that.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can tell you what would happen around here if someone tried that.


LOL Suicide secondary to stupid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)

morning.....on this Thanksgiving eve.......

coffee is ready....course i'm not, just working on my first cup.....

still trying to figure out how i got picked to cook the ham.....hmmmm...

welp time to pull out the smoker pit, and get it ready...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


that's a death by hunter in my area......oh p.s..we do have a very big hispanic community...you u might be made into a taco..just saying


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

4 ten pounders, 6 hours at 190, with a big chunk of hickory and a couple of handfuls of apple chips
  
hope everyone has a good thanksgiving


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's a death by hunter in my area......oh p.s..we do have a very big hispanic community...you u might be made into a taco..just saying


Long Pork Taco - sounds interesting.

 

And around here fish & game has given the police the green light to kill "in town" bears if they can get a safe shot.
They are quite the problem and have figured out rubber bullets & cracker shells.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 4 ten pounders, 6 hours at 190, with a big chunk of hickory and a couple of handfuls of apple chips
> View attachment 4236771 View attachment 4236772
> hope everyone has a good thanksgiving


You too man birds look good!


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Long Pork Taco - sounds interesting.
> 
> View attachment 4236773
> 
> ...


That looks so good now I have to eat lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Long Pork Taco - sounds interesting.
> 
> View attachment 4236773
> 
> ...


actually i know a family that does pulled pork taco's, took my wife over once...she loved them...i did too, think i ate 4 of them...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 4 ten pounders, 6 hours at 190, with a big chunk of hickory and a couple of handfuls of apple chips
> View attachment 4236771 View attachment 4236772
> hope everyone has a good thanksgiving


nice work Roger, those look great...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 4 ten pounders, 6 hours at 190, with a big chunk of hickory and a couple of handfuls of apple chips
> View attachment 4236771 View attachment 4236772
> hope everyone has a good thanksgiving


You're hosting a dinner needing 40lbs of turkey? You'll be a might cranky come Thursday and Friday


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You're hosting a dinner needing 40lbs of turkey? You'll be a might cranky come Thursday and Friday


I could eat 40 pounds of turkey. Let me get a few loaves of bread and some mayo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You're hosting a dinner needing 40lbs of turkey? You'll be a might cranky come Thursday and Friday


nope, for the employees at the bosses restaruant, and i don't have to be there, just smoke em


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

Is it petty of me that I'm upset with my sister for always hanging with my ex? Wasn't a good split and I feel like she's taking sides. She broke my heart and my sister doesn't seem to care. But when she takes vacation and wants me to get her son to school, guess what I do. I'm about family and she doesn't seem to be.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is it petty of me that I'm upset with my sister for always hanging with my ex? Wasn't a good split and I feel like she's taking sides. She broke my heart and my sister doesn't seem to care. But when she takes vacation and wants me to get her son to school, guess what I do. I'm about family and she doesn't seem to be.


Fucking random bro.


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is it petty of me that I'm upset with my sister for always hanging with my ex? Wasn't a good split and I feel like she's taking sides. She broke my heart and my sister doesn't seem to care. But when she takes vacation and wants me to get her son to school, guess what I do. I'm about family and she doesn't seem to be.


Depends if the they were friends before the relationship.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm in trim jail and sticky up to my wrists. I've trimmed enough so far tonight to cover the next grow's power, now I need to trim about one and a half times more to cover the repair to the car and the fertilizers and shit I need. And then some for entertainment purposes, school fees and new school uniform for first year of big school.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Depends if the they were friends before the relationship.


Sister works for ex. Wouldn't be if we didn't date. Didn't know each other before.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm in trim jail and sticky up to my wrists. I've trimmed enough so far tonight to cover the next grow's power, now I need to trim about one and a half times more to cover the repair to the car and the fertilizers and shit I need. And then some for entertainment purposes, school fees and new school uniform for first year of big school.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2018)

Lol, My arthritis is acting up, all I can use without going nuts is one of my daughter's little scissors.
Fucking thing is sharper than you'd think. It's nipped me a few times already.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sister works for ex. Wouldn't be if we didn't date. Didn't know each other before.


If your sister works for her she has to keep it cordial to keep the job.


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2018)

If the ex were to have an "accident" would your sis still have a job?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

420God said:


> If the ex were to have an "accident" would your sis still have a job?



LOL I love the way we get all cuddly at the holidaze


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2018)

Friends are like noses.

You can pick your own but you can't pick theirs.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Since you've only been here since 11/8 how would you know what's random for this sub forum, unless ::GASP:: you are a filthy sock? Anyway as he asked how many dix can you fit in your mouth? @Gary Goodson I'm starting to resent having to do your work! Don't make me go all passive aggressive kemo.


Lol you guys are hilarious. Oh no don’t flame me internet queens.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hello new member. How many Dix?


How many internet emo pussies are crying about a dumb bitch in a forum lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If your sister works for her she has to keep it cordial to keep the job.


Cordial yes. Hang out everyday outside if work?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

420God said:


> If the ex were to have an "accident" would your sis still have a job?


Haha yes. But I don't wish that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4236876


I fucking love this place..


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I fucking love this place..


i do too......now the question is which meme to put up for this crayon eater.....hmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Cordial yes. Hang out everyday outside if work?


Female friendships are crazy, it's also possible your sister is an asshole. I don't understand women all that well so I mostly stay away from them. Anyway I'm sorry and it's very kind of you not to hold it against your nephew.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2018)

Might have to try this - - - just to see what "We" taste like.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Female friendships are crazy, it's also possible your sister is an asshole. I don't understand women all that well so I mostly stay away from them. Anyway I'm sorry and it's very kind of you not to hold it against your nephew.


She's my kin so definitely an asshole. Just upsets me to think she'd have someone else's back when I've confided in her about the whole situation. I've lived most my life in my own so I'm used to taking care of myself. But when you "call me if you need anything" and don't mean it. Hurts.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Might have to try this - - - just to see what "We" taste like.
> 
> View attachment 4236888


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> She's my kin so definitely an asshole. Just upsets me to think she'd have someone else's back when I've confided in her about the whole situation. I've lived most my life in my own so I'm used to taking care of myself. But when you "call me if you need anything" and don't mean it. Hurts.


I gotta say I'm pretty pleased I'm an only child. That kind of betrayal would hurt and I'd have a helluva time not holding a grudge.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I gotta say I'm pretty pleased I'm an only child. That kind of betrayal would hurt and I'd have a helluva time not holding a grudge.


See that's what I'm saying. Not sure if im being betrayed or just holding a grudge or if none of it is even relevant. I don't let much get to me but this seems to be bugging me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> See that's what I'm saying. Not sure if im being betrayed or just holding a grudge or if none of it is even relevant. I don't let much get to me but this seems to be bugging me.


It would bug me, esp since sis socializes with the ex. Cordial work relationship is one thing, socializing is another. I suppose sis can self justify by thinking if she pulls back, ex puts her job in jeopardy. Problem is that ex knows everything going on in your"new" life, whereas you don't on hers, even if you wanted to. Were it me, I'd pull back from sis (including sharing whats what in your life) and only be there for nephew. I'm a hard ass though 'shrug'


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It would bug me, esp since sis socializes with the ex. Cordial work relationship is one thing, socializing is another. I suppose sis can self justify by thinking if she pulls back, ex puts her job in jeopardy. Problem is that ex knows everything going on in your"new" life, whereas you don't on hers, even if you wanted to. Were it me, I'd pull back from sis (including sharing whats what in your life) and only be there for nephew. I'm a hard ass though 'shrug'









The nephew will talk and the ex will still have an inside on information.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> .....snip..... Were it me, I'd pull back from sis (including sharing whats what in your life) and only be there for nephew. I'm a hard ass though 'shrug'


I believe that's the answer. Just pull back but don't discuss why or even admit it, just be 'busy'.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> The nephew will talk and the ex will still have an inside on information.


Being a nephew and a kid he might not carry that much information. Seriously woman are great about grilling you so information will still transfer but probably less than if it was a niece, all my sexist talk LOL.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It would bug me, esp since sis socializes with the ex. Cordial work relationship is one thing, socializing is another. I suppose sis can self justify by thinking if she pulls back, ex puts her job in jeopardy. Problem is that ex knows everything going on in your"new" life, whereas you don't on hers, even if you wanted to. Were it me, I'd pull back from sis (including sharing whats what in your life) and only be there for nephew. I'm a hard ass though 'shrug'


I would hook my sister up with which ever one of my friends had the biggest *shiniest cock. Then I'd have *him break up with her and invite him over every weekend for bbqs and brews. Teach her ass a lesson in loyalty, or lack thereof. Plus you get to measure your friends dicks, it's a win win situation.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2018)

LOL, thatsa our sunshine


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I would hook my sister up with which ever one of my friends had the biggest *shiniest cock. Then I'd have *him break up with her and invite him over every weekend for bbqs and brews. Teach her ass a lesson in loyalty, or lack thereof. Plus you get to measure your friends dicks, it's a win win situation.


F'n brilliant!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It would bug me, esp since sis socializes with the ex. Cordial work relationship is one thing, socializing is another. I suppose sis can self justify by thinking if she pulls back, ex puts her job in jeopardy. Problem is that ex knows everything going on in your"new" life, whereas you don't on hers, even if you wanted to. Were it me, I'd pull back from sis (including sharing whats what in your life) and only be there for nephew. I'm a hard ass though 'shrug'


Ex isn't such a bitch she'd hold sis job hostage. Thats why it's weird. They seem to be close. You're right though. If sis has to go she has to go.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I would hook my sister up with which ever one of my friends had the biggest *shiniest cock. Then I'd have *him break up with her and invite him over every weekend for bbqs and brews. Teach her ass a lesson in loyalty, or lack thereof. Plus you get to measure your friends dicks, it's a win win situation.


Problem is I have the biggest shiniest cock.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Problem is I have the biggest shiniest cock.


Sounds more like a solution.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 22, 2018)

Parked in Portland for the night, headed to the eldest sons place in Seattle for turkey day.
First time for him and his wife cooking together on t day, should be fun.

I hope everyone has content bellies and a stress-less day!


----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Problem is I have the biggest shiniest cock.


That's what they all say.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.

Kinda boring around my place. My oldest did tag an 8pt buck yesterday. They didn't get outta the woods til late last night and my youngest still has two tags to fill so they're back out again today.


I'll post a couple of pics if it wont offend or gross anyone out. (shit what I am saying...this is TnT, home of the tough, witty, and slightly insane)

Gimme a minute.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha yes. But I don't wish that.


sounds like your ex is cultivating a relationship with your sister in order to cause you problems. maybe suggest that possibility to your sister? ask her if she's sure that's not the reason your ex is suddenly a lot more friendly than she used to be


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2018)

lokie said:


> That's what they all say.
> View attachment 4237096


yours may be bigger, but mine is shinier.....
 
made out of old chrome car bumpers


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sounds like your ex is cultivating a relationship with your sister in order to cause you problems. maybe suggest that possibility to your sister? ask her if she's sure that's not the reason your ex is suddenly a lot more friendly than she used to be


Nah when we got together ex needed an employee, sister needed a job, it worked out. So they've been friendly. Sister lives a street over so when I'm coming home from work and see ex's truck in her driveway it drives me nuts. Think I'm just being petty. I take care of lawn no charge. I watch her son because she wants to go camping with friends. When she needs me I'm there. Seems to be a one way street which is what bugs me so much about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.
> 
> Kinda boring around my place. My oldest did tag an 8pt buck yesterday. They didn't get outta the woods til late last night and my youngest still has two tags to fill so they're back out again today.
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah when we got together ex needed an employee, sister needed a job, it worked out. So they've been friendly. Sister lives a street over so when I'm coming home from work and see ex's truck in her driveway it drives me nuts. Think I'm just being petty. I take care of lawn no charge. I watch her son because she wants to go camping with friends. When she needs me I'm there. Seems to be a one way street which is what bugs me so much about it.








@Gary Goodson


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2018)

FHRITP


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 22, 2018)

lokie said:


> @Gary Goodson


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Being a nephew and a kid he might not carry that much information. Seriously woman are great about grilling you so information will still transfer but probably less than if it was a niece, all my sexist talk LOL.


then use misinformation. tell your sister that everything in your life is great, that you're so much happier since breaking up with the ex, that you have a new girl you're dating, that you just got a raise, a big tax return, and your herpes cleared up overnight......(that last one is just to make her lose a little sleep)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2018)

I got money on Michigan beating the bucks today. Not a popular opinion around here but OSU offense looks like shit this year.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I got money on Michigan beating the bucks today. Not a popular opinion around here but OSU offense looks like shit this year.


Blasphemy..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Kilos, maybe.....maybe....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Blasphemy..


Felt like the smart bet. Besides I'm a notre Dame fan anyway.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Felt like the smart bet. Besides I'm a notre Dame fan anyway.


I agree, but ya never know in a rivalry game.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I agree, but ya never know in a rivalry game.


Definitely gonna be a good game.


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Nov 24, 2018)

hahahahahhaa

https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/9zypk2/move_officer_make_way_for_flipflop_man/


respect 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=PSicdnahJ7o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I agree, but ya never know in a rivalry game.


Not looking good for me with the half approaching


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 24, 2018)

I just finished watching Mandy. God damn that was good, the trailer doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

An entire site dedicated to parachute cord! 

https://paracordgalaxy.com/


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)

The Tornado scene/Great Gig synch is amazing. 14:48-


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> An entire site dedicated to parachute cord!
> 
> https://paracordgalaxy.com/


Additional links for the discerning enthusiast.

https://www.netknots.com/rope_knots

https://www.ropeconnections.com/the-first-rope-bondage-tie-you-should-learn/


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2018)

I bought two 3 dollar scratchers and won 60 bucks.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Spoiled myself the last couple days. New TV and Xbox. New pillows,sheets and comforter set. Thinking about a new stereo system for the truck.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Spoiled myself the last couple days. New TV and Xbox. New pillows,sheets and comforter set. Thinking about a new stereo system for the truck.


Therapeutic shopping, nice job.


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2018)

I limited my purchases to shit for growing more weed.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Therapeutic shopping, nice job.


Does anything beat fresh new sheets and pillows? Not in my world.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does anything beat fresh new sheets and pillows? Not in my world.


getting them sweaty with a hot chick.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Went bed shopping yesterday. I think we nailed it down to 2 beds. Going back today to make a final decision. Maybe I'll buy some sheets and pillows while I'm at it. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Well, no new pillows or sheets. $4100 later, we have a bed and a fancy adjustable base.. Should last about 15 years. Beauty Rest Black or some shit. 
Mamashark said we have new sheets and wants pillows from the Hilton hotel catalog. Happy mamashark, I still have all my limbs... so the saying goes. 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2018)

Pika doing Freddie Mercury impression


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Pika doing Freddie Mercury impression


Plus rep, so cute


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Went bed shopping yesterday. I think we nailed it down to 2 beds. Going back today to make a final decision. Maybe I'll buy some sheets and pillows while I'm at it.
> 
> SH420


Nice, I was looking at a Beautyrest Black Kate didn't get it. It was really expensive but felt so good those mattresses are very nice. Ended up finding a Serta iComfort Observer at the Base Exchange for less, feels wonderful, best of all no tax LOL! Enjoy your new mattress. I just treated mine to a new comforter


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does anything beat fresh new sheets and pillows? Not in my world.


I think @shrxhky420 won with the new mattress LOL think of all the time we spend in bed and frankly I think anything to do with bed is a wise investment. If you don't sleep well life is miserable no matter what.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Pika doing Freddie Mercury impression


That literally got a Belly LOL from Mrs and I.
+ Rep x 2 minimum



curious2garden said:


> I think @shrxhky420 won with the new mattress LOL* think of all the time we spend in bed* and frankly I think anything to do with bed is a wise investment. If you don't sleep well life is miserable no matter what.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2018)

I've never before seen anyone park in the shopping cart stall spot. This asshole should win some sort of award. Let me ever so carefully attempt to get my cart by this idiot's SUV (_scrrraaaaaape_)...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 26, 2018)

FIFY, Ty.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2018)

Something tells me that somewhere in China, some very drunk American junior executive decided to seriously f with his equally knackered Chinese opposite number. What astounds me is that the Trojan Horse of a name survived every level of review within the Chinese manufacturer's organization. I bet he told them it means something like Celestial Harmony.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never before seen anyone park in the shopping cart stall spot. This asshole should win some sort of award. Let me ever so carefully attempt to get my cart by this idiot's SUV (_scrrraaaaaape_)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238912


You know his ass end is sticking out, so opposing traffic is now impossible. I wish a giant wrecking ball would simply drop on idiots like this. Sigh, oh well a girl can dream.


----------



## iamnobody (Nov 26, 2018)

Thought I was going to jail tonight.driving to work with half a blunt in the cup holder see cop lights behind me. Turns out he was stopping the guy behind me with one headlight and tailgating me


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 26, 2018)

iamnobody said:


> Thought I was going to jail tonight.driving to work with half a blunt in the cup holder see cop lights behind me. Turns out he was stopping the guy behind me with one headlight and tailgating me


Who only smoke half a blunt?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Who only smoke half a blunt?



Ikr? It's like only sucking half a dick...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You know his ass end is sticking out, so opposing traffic is now impossible. I wish a giant wrecking ball would simply drop on idiots like this. Sigh, oh well a girl can dream.


.....i pick a bug spot on the windshield as a "sight", and machine gun people that piss me off......now if i could just get the machine gun part....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 26, 2018)

I slit the sheet
the sheet I slit
and on the slitted sheet I sit


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 26, 2018)

The sixth sick sheik's sixth sheep's sick


----------



## iamnobody (Nov 26, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Who only smoke half a blunt?


Someone trying to conserve weed


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I slit the sheet
> the sheet I slit
> and on the slitted sheet I sit


I was saying this twister quickly to myself, and for the last line I said, 'On the sitted sheet I shit...' Couldn't stop laughing. Because I'm high...


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....i pick a bug spot on the windshield as a "sight", and machine gun people that piss me off......now if i could just get the machine gun part....


It should absolutely be legal to fire shots at cars driven by idiots. Don't you think?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> It should absolutely be legal to fire shots at cars driven by idiots. Don't you think?


I run along these lines in stuck traffic.


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Cute commercial & the sandwich doesn't look bad either.
How is it?


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2018)

Dunno, I tend not to trust take way chicken.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I was saying this twister quickly to myself, and for the last line I said, 'On the sitted sheet I shit...' Couldn't stop laughing. Because I'm high...


One smart fellow; he felt smart.
Two smart fellows; they felt smart.
(continue in same vein)


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

Been jamming this album on pretty frequent rotation lately while cleaning. Reminds me of 70s old school rock. 






Smoking a skittles joint and having a huge caramel coffee to inspire my continued organizing my house binge. 

Finally got thru that motherfucker called Menopause and suddenly now I need less stuff and finding happiness in small things. Learning to enjoy the next phase of my life and accepting the things I cannot change.

Had a few humbling things happen this summer that made me think about everything in my life. One being the cops dropped by my house for another reason and I was around back taking a break from weeding my flowers. Smoking a fat doob and up walks a cop!

I wanted to puke, shit and faint all at once. I've never been in trouble in my life. Always stayed low key. Weed is still very very illegal here and the cop says "I'm not here for that mam, I am not worried about it at all I think it should be legalized so we have less of a headache"!

I was so stunned and so scared but I didn't get in trouble. Neighborhood things have been happening and they were asking questions about unrelated stuff here. But now I am on their radar. Forever paranoid cause they know I'm a fan of the ganja. I will never totally relax here again cause of it.

I tell myself "it is what it is" a whole lot these days.

For the love of goddess legalize more states in the south!! I refuse to be on pills and things that doesn't help me the way weed does. I have super shitty anxiety and nothing helps like weed and cbd oils which I am only allowed hemp products legally here.

We pay taxes, law abiding citizens but still could go to jail for herb if caught with more than a few doobs. 

I know..random as shit but this is my jibber jabber for the day ...ponderings of an old school stoner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> Been jamming this album on pretty frequent rotation lately while cleaning. Reminds me of 70s old school rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be finished with MANopause because I find I feel almost smothered by all the stuff I've collected over my lifetime as you have talked about.
Got rid of a bunch of clothing & hunting gear I don't wear or use any longer yesterday which it seems has motivated me to shed even more junk I don't use any longer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Who only smoke half a blunt?


I don't smoke weed in my car anymore. 
Too risky. 

It wasn't a big deal before legalization, but now they take that shit seriously. 

Not sure what the "legal limit" is, but I'm probably over it 24/7.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

I am so feeling this post! I am experiencing some second half of life Renaissance. Menopause was official in May, went thru some really humbling moments I won't dwell on this summer, got absolutely nothing for my birthday, found myself with few friends left alive to talk to and my fam just never got along and go years without seeing each other.

I had been renting booth space in a vendor mall and selling concert t shirts, vintage and new festival clothing, leather coats, albums and cds, books etc. The place closed down at last min and I had 3 days to get all that shit out of their building by myself without a truck. I made a million loads in my car and just left what I couldn't haul. Moved it all in to my house in a couple of rooms just all messy and piled up. The next day I missed a bottom step going down into the basement and broke my ankle and sprained ligaments that are still effed up.

I had to stay off it except for trips to the bathroom/shower/eating. Gained a ton of weight, watched my hubs sleep stoned in the chair in front of tv and not help me move any of that shit around. I had to sit and look at all this moved in crap and I felt like I would go mad.

Now that I am well, suddenly as you said GWN, I felt suffocated by all the things I have that I never use. We have a fairly large house and 50% of the basement is done and 80% of the entire upstairs is done and I am just not only getting rid of the vendor mall stuff, I am getting rid of just clutter. I am organizing a lot of it on shelves so I can have a few big sales this spring. I have nice stuff and selling it on ebay seems tedious. I will have a few pop up booth sales at some local events and sell it next year. But for now its organized and I actually know where everything is.

Material stuff is nice but it doesn't give a shit about you or keep you company. It's just shit in the way and cluttering up my life.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2018)

Amen sister.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

Back atcha


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

think i've had to many WTF moments today.....ugh......and i still have an hr and half to go.....

killer music btw....lol

waiting for beer thirty


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 28, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> I am so feeling this post! I am experiencing some second half of life Renaissance. Menopause was official in May, went thru some really humbling moments I won't dwell on this summer, got absolutely nothing for my birthday, found myself with few friends left alive to talk to and my fam just never got along and go years without seeing each other.
> 
> I had been renting booth space in a vendor mall and selling concert t shirts, vintage and new festival clothing, leather coats, albums and cds, books etc. The place closed down at last min and I had 3 days to get all that shit out of their building by myself without a truck. I made a million loads in my car and just left what I couldn't haul. Moved it all in to my house in a couple of rooms just all messy and piled up. The next day I missed a bottom step going down into the basement and broke my ankle and sprained ligaments that are still effed up.
> 
> ...


Good to see you hun! 






SH420


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2018)

@Gary Goodson I was at the supermarket today perusing the meat section. Cuz I like the meat. And for some odd reason decided to check out the really expensive meats that I never looked at. And found a 2lb petite filet of beef that was incorrectly priced. So I bought it. Now how in the fuck should I cook it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @Gary Goodson I was at the supermarket today perusing the meat section. Cuz I like the meat. And for some odd reason decided to check out the really expensive meats that I never looked at. And found a 2lb petite filet of beef that was incorrectly priced. So I bought it. Now how in the fuck should I cook it?


https://themom100.com/recipe/marinated-petit-filets/
this sounds pretty good


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @Gary Goodson I was at the supermarket today perusing the meat section. Cuz I like the meat. And for some odd reason decided to check out the really expensive meats that I never looked at. And found a 2lb petite filet of beef that was incorrectly priced. So I bought it. Now how in the fuck should I cook it?


I'm not Gar but I'd simply salt and pepper it and put it under the broiler. Depends on how thick for how long. If it's very thick turn the oven on to about 500 and finish it. I like mine still mooing


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @Gary Goodson I was at the supermarket today perusing the meat section. Cuz I like the meat. And for some odd reason decided to check out the really expensive meats that I never looked at. And found a 2lb petite filet of beef that was incorrectly priced. So I bought it. *Now how in the fuck should I cook it?*


Blood rare(blue as we say out here)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @Gary Goodson I was at the supermarket today perusing the meat section. Cuz I like the meat. And for some odd reason decided to check out the really expensive meats that I never looked at. And found a 2lb petite filet of beef that was incorrectly priced. So I bought it. Now how in the fuck should I cook it?


"Slap it on the Ass & walk it past the fire twice"


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @Gary Goodson I was at the supermarket today perusing the meat section. Cuz I like the meat. And for some odd reason decided to check out the really expensive meats that I never looked at. And found a 2lb petite filet of beef that was incorrectly priced. So I bought it. Now how in the fuck should I cook it?


 I could be wrong ... but "petite filet" is from the chuck and is not named for tenderness, but shape. However you prepare it, I hope you'll tell us how it turned out. I find the "petite filet" name misleading. Was it like $6 a pound?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Blood rare(blue as we say out here)


Moo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @Gary Goodson I was at the supermarket today perusing the meat section. Cuz I like the meat. And for some odd reason decided to check out the really expensive meats that I never looked at. And found a 2lb petite filet of beef that was incorrectly priced. So I bought it. Now how in the fuck should I cook it?


Well Jesus dick hole, we got a lot of good cooks around here. They’re all pretty much right. Petite steaks aren’t the most tender so rare to medium rare is as far as you want to take it. You can broil as Annie said or do a quick pan roast. Get a ripping hot cast iron pan, add a high temp oil and sear it really fast on one side(1-2 minutes). Flip it and add butter, garlic, and rosemary. Same thing 1-2 minutes and baste it while you’re waiting. Then into a 400-425 degree oven for about 5 minutes. Or until the internal temp reaches about 120f-125f. Then let it rest for at least 5 minutes.


And now I’m hungry


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 28, 2018)

@shrxhky420 - always a pleasure to see you my friend and as always I have to say "GO PREDATORS" 

@neosapien I preheat the oven to 425, heat an iron skillet on the stove on med high with about a tablespoon of olive oil, brush some olive oil on the steak, salt, pepper and steak seasoning, place in hot skillet on stove for 2 mins on each side. Put a few small pieces of butter on steak and place the skillet in the oven for 7-10 mins depending on how you prefer yours cooked. 8 mins is good for me because I like med rare. Let steak rest 5 mins to retain its juices.

Cooking it on the stove in the pan first sears the outside and gives it that good steak brownish crust on the outside.

All meats that I bake in the oven I always sear the outside first. Pork loin, roasts, etc.

For tougher cuts or thinner steaks like for fajitas, I sear in the skillet for 4 mins on one side and 3 on the other then let it rest covered in aluminum foil 5 mins, then slice against the grain.

Unpacking Christmas stuff and actually decorating a little. Some years I am not really into it since there is always just 2 of us here for every event, birthdays or holidays. But it seems to lighten my spirit seeing it all arranged here.

As always I rock the house with my favorite Marcus King Band albums while still cleaning and discarding unwanted items!






PS Gary just typed the same thing at the same time


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

now you ******* made me hungry.....damnit.......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 28, 2018)

My favorite ways to cook steaks

Grilling, obviously. Nothing better than a nicely grilled steak with all that Smokey goodness.

Broiling. Next best thing to grilling and the bad ass thing is it will look like you grilled it.

Pan roasting. A little bit more work, but it can yield a very tender and extremely flavorful steak.

But my all time favorite is sous vide. It’s a bit time consuming but, you can literally get a perfect steak at whatever temp you prefer. Two days ago I sous vide an eye of round roast for 3 hours. Which is another cut that isn’t known for being the most tender. Then I butter basted with garlic and rosemary. Holy fuck! It came out perfect and juicy. Reminded me of prime rib it was so tender.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 28, 2018)

I am interested in sous vide but always wondered how much better it could be than searing a roast in the frying pan then cooking it 2.5 hours in my old school roasting pan with lid. So it just cooks in a plastic bag in a water bath? 

This makes me want to make pot roast with carrots and potatoes this week LOL 

My favorite way to cook steak is grilled, next is with on the stove searing/pan in the oven/ or searing it entirely in a pan on the stove while basting constantly with butter. 

I love to cook and it seems you do as well Gary!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 28, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> I am interested in sous vide but always wondered how much better it could be than searing a roast in the frying pan then cooking it 2.5 hours in my old school roasting pan with lid. So it just cooks in a plastic bag in a water bath?
> 
> This makes me want to make pot roast with carrots and potatoes this week LOL
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I love to cook. Everyone around here knows that lol.

But yes sous vide is an amazing way to get perfect steaks. You can add herbs and butter to the bag to get a head start on flavoring your meat. Then butter baste on the stove with the same herbs to reinforce those flavors. It’s like reverse searing/reverse pan roasting. By the time you pull it out of the water bath it’s already at the perfect temp. You just have to put a sear on it. Or you can even use a torch to give it that grilled look. If you ever get a sous vide machine just remember the quicker you sear the outside the better. Because as I said earlier, it’s already done.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2018)

You guys are all fucks. I'm going to sear it/brown it (are they the same techniques?) in my piping hot cast iron pan of peanut oil for like 1ish 2 ish minutes each side, throw some shit on it whilst i'm doing that, then into the oven at like 425 for like 8-15minutes? Thats the jizz of it right?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You guys are all fucks. I'm going to sear it/brown it (are they the same techniques?) in my piping hot cast iron pan of peanut oil for like 1ish 2 ish minutes each side, throw some shit on it whilst i'm doing that, then into the oven at like 425 for like 8-15minutes? Thats the jizz of it right?


LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You guys are all fucks. I'm going to sear it/brown it (are they the same techniques?) in my piping hot cast iron pan of peanut oil for like 1ish 2 ish minutes each side, throw some shit on it whilst i'm doing that, then into the oven at like 425 for like 8-15minutes? Thats the jizz of it right?


Yup, without the jizz it just won’t be the same.

Be sure to poke it with your wiener at about 5 minutes in the oven to check it’s temp.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup, without the jizz it just won’t be the same.
> 
> Be sure to poke it with your wiener at about 5 minutes in the oven to check it’s temp.


For that I'd suggest removing one of the 'extras' from your mouth and using it, a guest wiener, so to speak.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I could be wrong ... but "petite filet" is from the chuck and is not named for tenderness, but shape. However you prepare it, I hope you'll tell us how it turned out. I find the "petite filet" name misleading. Was it like $6 a pound?


It says 9.99lb but all the others were like 19.something and this was like 12.something. Which is why I think they fucked up the weight or the unit price. Which is why I bought a piece of meat that wasnt 5.something lol.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 28, 2018)

House Purge Fest 2018 continues. Don't think the temps are gonna make it past 30 today - tis the season to hibernate.

Food talk has me hungry but gonna wait til dinner now. I am in the mood for breakfast for dinner this evening. Biscuits & Gravy, fried taters, eggs over medium, crispy bacon ....the works. 

I can watch my ass grow as I eat all those delish carbs. 

Joint break and my fave 2 man band The Cold Stares


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

you hungry...i just finished my last bowl of deer chilli with cornbread....little added to the butter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> For that I'd suggest removing one of the 'extras' from your mouth and using it, a guest wiener, so to speak.


A "Throw Down Weiner" as it were.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

gotta watch those weiners, they can get out of control....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta watch those weiners, they can get out of control....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


run weiners run........

better becareful i'll hit you all with a early xmas weiner...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

currently listening to while working on a car......


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm no expert, but I think it turned out really fucking good. The little one likes it. The recipes called for a little rarer than we're both use to eating. In China, you cook it until it can't kill you. But I guess this is meant to be eaten a bit rare. So I did a happy medium of 19 minutes in the oven at 425. Still pretty rare, unless that's just the color but damn it's good. My wife would be freaking out lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 28, 2018)

That looks pretty damn good Neo. I like mine just a tad rarer than that but, I'd eat that


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2018)

I do thank everybody for the input. I did Google before asking here but the oven temps and times were all over the place and had me shook.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I do thank everybody for the input. I did Google before asking here but the oven temps and times were all over the place and had me shook.


Kinda the down side of having a nice piece of meat is having to be responsible for it.
Like 24/7 !


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kinda the down side of having a nice piece of meat is having to be responsible for it.
> Like 24/7 !


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you hungry...i just finished my last bowl of deer chilli with cornbread....little added to the butter


I plan on making deer chilli today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I plan on making deer chilli today.


killer good luck, i tend to always make mine a little spicy but that's just me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2018)

morning everyone

coffee is ready........

watering the experiments today gonna be 75F

gotta a few odds and ends to do before work..


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm no expert, but I think it turned out really fucking good. The little one likes it. The recipes called for a little rarer than we're both use to eating. In China, you cook it until it can't kill you. But I guess this is meant to be eaten a bit rare. So I did a happy medium of 19 minutes in the oven at 425. Still pretty rare, unless that's just the color but damn it's good. My wife would be freaking out lol.
> 
> View attachment 4240283


Bit rare? That looks like you could say " Cow goes..." then poke it with a fork to hear it go "Mooooooo"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> killer good luck, i tend to always make mine a little spicy but that's just me....


Usually make mine pretty spicy also.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

Food should never go in looking the way it comes out.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Bit rare? That looks like you could say " Cow goes..." then poke it with a fork to hear it go "Mooooooo"


So then comes another question for the foodies.… It was a bit gray on the outskirts but pretty damn pink on the inside. I surmise it was a bit thicker than most filet type things. So if I did want to make it a little more medium next time would I just increase cooking time? Or decrease temp and increase cooking time? How's that work? Purely academic of course.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So then comes another question for the foodies.… It was a bit gray on the outskirts but pretty damn pink on the inside. I surmise it was a bit thicker than most filet type things. So if I did want to make it a little more medium next time would I just increase cooking time? Or decrease temp and increase cooking time? How's that work? Purely academic of course.


Increase cooking time, another thing, grey as opposed to brown usually means you didn't set it out of the fridge long enough to reach room temp, doing that will allow for quicker cooking and a better Maillard reaction


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So then comes another question for the foodies.… It was a bit gray on the outskirts but pretty damn pink on the inside. I surmise it was a bit thicker than most filet type things. So if I did want to make it a little more medium next time would I just increase cooking time? Or decrease temp and increase cooking time? How's that work? Purely academic of course.


Just teasing... I was a bit late taking my meds tonight so, my mouth is loose.. I also had half a cookie again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So then comes another question for the foodies.… It was a bit gray on the outskirts but pretty damn pink on the inside. I surmise it was a bit thicker than most filet type things. So if I did want to make it a little more medium next time would I just increase cooking time? Or decrease temp and increase cooking time? How's that work? Purely academic of course.


Your steak was at my outer limits of doneness ; however you want more done then increase oven time not temp. It's a chuck so that means either braising(liquid) or long and slow or it gets tough


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2018)

That's why I love place. Not just growing advice but advice on everything. Cooking, medical, cars, whatever your question, someone here's knows about it.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So then comes another question for the foodies.… It was a bit gray on the outskirts but pretty damn pink on the inside. I surmise it was a bit thicker than most filet type things. So if I did want to make it a little more medium next time would I just increase cooking time? Or decrease temp and increase cooking time? How's that work? Purely academic of course.


Thermodynamically speaking, allow me at to reach room temp then begin cooking. I'm no expert in food safety though.

Edit or cooking for that matter, eating I'm pro.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 29, 2018)

Steak loOKs overcooked, imo.. not @Gary Goodson overcooked but yeah. Where the bitches at?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> That's why I love place. Not just growing advice but advice on everything. Cooking, medical, cars, whatever your question, someone here's knows about it.


Indeed
*
How to Clean Your Anal Beads*
https://loveplugs.co/blogs/news/cleaning-anal-beads


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Steak loOKs overcooked, imo.. not @Gary Goodson overcooked but yeah. Where the bitches at?


Oh you mother fucker! I will kill you in your asshole!


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> That's why I love place. Not just growing advice but advice on everything. Cooking, medical, cars, whatever your question, someone here's knows about it.


I know a little.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## iamnobody (Nov 29, 2018)

Every time I smoke I use either a handcuff key or my pocket knife to stir the bowl. Anybody else have any wierd smoking habits?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 29, 2018)

iamnobody said:


> Every time I smoke I use either a handcuff key or my pocket knife to stir the bowl. Anybody else have any wierd smoking habits?


What's the stirring for? Are you mixing the thc's?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2018)

iamnobody said:


> Every time I smoke I use either a handcuff key or my pocket knife to stir the bowl. Anybody else have any wierd smoking habits?


I like the buzz I get necked, not that constrained high.


----------



## iamnobody (Nov 29, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> What's the stirring for? Are you mixing the thc's?


Better airflow and burn for a. Easier drag


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2018)

That is what I keep telling the lady at the G-string shop


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry this information is a little late.

November 30

Then you are ready to celebrate Stay Home Because You're Well Day. This day is celebrated annually on *November 30*. This holiday has no agenda other than to spend a healthful day at home.

SH420


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

@neosapien did you heat the skillet very hot and brown/sear it on the stove first? If you just cook it in the oven its gonna be gray. I have a convection oven so my cook times may be different than a regular oven too. 

I've been watching the birds at my bird feeders. Blue Jays are so beautiful but 3 of them are being aggressive and running some of the others off. I grew up watching the birds at my grandparents and still do. Corny as it sounds, I spend a lot of time on the screened in porch in summer smoking doobies and just watching the birds at the feeders. I have binoculars to really check them out. I get excited when I see new birds hanging out or the hummingbirds flit around their feeders.

Red birds - cardinals are always my favorite cause they are here year round. 

Guess I have entered actual old fart stage but simple things entertain me more these days.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry this information is a little late.
> 
> November 30
> 
> ...


That's obviously why the USAF scheduled the Christmas Tree Lighting ceremony tonight LOL


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> @neosapien did you heat the skillet very hot and brown/sear it on the stove first? If you just cook it in the oven its gonna be gray. I have a convection oven so my cook times may be different than a regular oven too.
> 
> I've been watching the birds at my bird feeders. Blue Jays are so beautiful but 3 of them are being aggressive and running some of the others off. I grew up watching the birds at my grandparents and still do. Corny as it sounds, I spend a lot of time on the screened in porch in summer smoking doobies and just watching the birds at the feeders. I have binoculars to really check them out. I get excited when I see new birds hanging out or the hummingbirds flit around their feeders.
> 
> ...


I indeed got my big ass cast iron dutch oven bottom piping hot and browned it up. I think as @curious2garden correctly surmised, I did just take it from fridge to pan and didn't let it sit out at all. Also, gray may have been a bad choice of color description on my part. The outside looked fine and normal. It was how pink it was in the middle still that had me questioning all of my life choices. But it was damn good and my daughter and I are still here and healthy so no harm no foul. 

Blue Jays are always aggressive. Fucking assholes they are. I got into birding when my wife was pregnant. Bought a dslr to take pics of the kid when she got here and decided I would practice with birds until she arrived. I think I have a post or a thread of my adventures somewhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2018)

Morning everyone

coffee is ready......

saw a few hummingbirds this morning while having coffee on the porch, and it's about our red bird season too.....also caught a flock of mexican eagles 5 to 6 honestly...

welp gotta take care of the animals....

oh shout out to the SOB who hit the telephone pole, the person will survive, but we lost our T1, you...********************


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, I didn't mention that it helps to have the meat near room temp. before starting! 

Even tho the blue jays are aggressive I love to watch them anyway. I bought my hubs some nifty bird feeders that are sort of like mesh and we fill them with sunflower seeds. This has attracted so many more birds than just the regular wildbird seed that we put out in the other feeders. 

It's squirrels that pisses me off. I've been fighting them bastages all summer stealing all my bird feed.

Bought a pellet gun back in the spring and can't bring myself to shoot the little jerks cause I'm a softhearted nerd.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

I dig Roku basically because I can just plug in and have TV any room of the house. I handle all the networking, electronics, apps, setting up TV's, stereos and I just ordered a Roku Ultra to go with a new TV for my library/music room. 

Roku Ultra is all fancy with little JVC earbuds so hubs can watch tv while I blast the stereo. Opening the box I discover no HDMI cord to connect it to the TV. I didn't even read to see if the cord was included I ASSumed since it had earbuds it would surely have a cord to connect it. NOT. WTF? 

This version is like a little modem box so I can't use the super short HDMI cord that goes with the stick style Roku.
Just needed to vent - electronics with no cord sucks. 

Thanks to being a Prime member - the cord will arrive tomorrow so I can finally set it up!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh, oh


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4241226
> 
> Oh, oh


yep just saw that too

you ok @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Stay safe GWN.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth please let us know when the danger has safely passed.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

Watching this 7.0 earthquake news as well! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2018)

tsunami alert canceled but road damage






newsroom damage






man o man 
https://www.businessinsider.com/anchorage-alaska-earthquake-pictures-videos-devastation-2018-11


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2018)

They lifted our Tsunami alert about an hour ago so we took the puppy's home & I'm back to work.

Just enough time to grab doggies, a couple of personal items & the bug-out bag.

"Don't leave home without it."
Karl Malden, 1975



Anchorage is experiencing continuing aftershocks on an average of every 3-5 minutes.
Stay safe @elkamino.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They lifted our Tsunami alert about an hour ago so we took the puppy's home & I'm back to work.
> 
> Just enough time to grab doggies, a couple of personal items & the bug-out bag.
> 
> ...


How are the pups handling it? How is the Mrs doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How are the pups handling it? How is the Mrs doing?


Fur babies were nervous from all the sirens but we were able to hang at our daughters house which is further inland and has another 50' elevation on our house (and we sit a bit over 100'). Nice visit, much more comfortable than sitting in the Grocery store parking lot listening to the news on the radio with 3000 other people doing the same thing.
Momma is a vet of this type of stuff, she's a trooper.

Thank you for asking - these things happen quick! 
Thinking of you @Aeroknow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2018)

Good to hear your ok


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2018)

That sucks, GWN. Glad all is well with you and yours. I remember a tiny earthquake near Chicago about 8 years ago. I was sleeping and thought my son was shaking my bed harder and harder to wake me, then I realized it wasn't the weekend and he was not there. I sat up confused, then my bedroom tv fell off the stand and a few other items fell over. I looked out the window and lights were going on all over and people sticking their heads out of their windows, I then got what was happening. I stood in a doorway until everything stopped moving. This was a tiny, insignificant quake and it scared the shit out of me. I always thought we were relatively safe here from this sort of thing, after this I discovered we are close to a major fault line. WTF???


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2018)

Live Coverage -


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2018)

this is from the USGS
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000hyfh/map

about the are, from the looks, there was a couple of other quakes in the area too....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth So glad you, the fam & dogs are all ok! 

Scored some damned fine weed today called Kong from Holy Smoke - it really is dynamite. 

My old senior citizen ass is a weed burn out - smoked weed since I was 10. It has to be some pretty decent stuff to get me stoned even after taking breaks from smoking. 

Toked half a doob of Kong and wandered around the house forgetting wtf I was even doing.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 30, 2018)

Daggone, 4:21.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Weed, makers mark and red dead redemption. Lonely ass Friday.


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Weed, makers mark and red dead redemption. Lonely ass Friday.


Lonely sounds awesome!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

kelly4 said:


> Lonely sounds awesome!


He had me at ass


----------



## dux (Nov 30, 2018)

Glad your all good GWN!! 
I want to leave Mn,but The one positive thing is, no earthquakes, tsunamis, hurricanes, poisonous snakes, big bullshit spiders,very few tornadoes, raging forest fires, chiggers,sand fleas,scorpions,alligators and surfers. 
.
.
Kidding about surfers.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

dux said:


> Glad your all good GWN!!
> I want to leave Mn,but The one positive thing is, no earthquakes, tsunamis, hurricanes, poisonous snakes, big bullshit spiders,very few tornadoes, raging forest fires, chiggers,sand fleas,scorpions,alligators and surfers.
> .
> .
> Kidding about surfers.


WI has surfers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2018)

How cold is that water?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How cold is that water?


Toss a 6-pack in there on a string, and it's good in 5 minutes


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

I cook all week so we have take out on weekends sometimes. Tonight is the local Greek place. Their grilled chicken over yellow rice with bell peppers and onions is out of this world. Warm pita bread on the side with a Greek salad, a piece of spanokopita (spinach pie) & pistachio baklava = ambrosia on a plate. Scrumptious yall! 

I need to know what kind of spices those cats are putting on that chicken before they grill it. It's literally some of the best food in town and its in a little trailer that might hold 20 people max.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2018)

That sounds so good my tummy is growling! Where is it?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

The dirty south


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2018)

That’s where I need to be. 


2rollingstoned said:


> The dirty south


One of these days. I want to go to Arkansas, Alabama, New Orleans, Tennessee, Texas, Oklahoma. Maybe even live there for a while. Never done that yet. Never experience the dirty south.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

I want to move to the west coast but its too expensive. I just visited Black Mountain North Carolina recently for a concert and it was so beautiful in the mountains. Friendly people, laid back hippie vibe with incredible music. Just to the right of Asheville, NC which is also fantastical.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2018)

dux said:


> Glad your all good GWN!!
> I want to leave Mn,but The one positive thing is, no earthquakes, tsunamis, hurricanes, poisonous snakes, big bullshit spiders,very few tornadoes, raging forest fires, chiggers,sand fleas,scorpions,alligators and surfers.
> .
> .
> Kidding about surfers.


Minnesota had the nicest golf courses I ever played on. Lush grass and sod, not sandy like down south.

Just throwing that out there.

Forrrrre!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Weed, makers mark and red dead redemption. Lonely ass Friday.


I went out to the Edwards AFB Tree lighting ceremony, then over to the Club for music and drinks. Amazing how much warmer you feel with a glass of Scotch  Enjoy your evening, it sounds great.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Steve French said:


> This is one a I went on a few years ago. Middle of June but it was snowy as fuck up past the timberline. That lake is all runoff. Drank much of it without any beaver fever. That's Tunnel Mountain near Tumbler Ridge, BC. Miles and miles of pretty well maintained trails that go anywhere from 30 minutes to a week.


Good to see you! Man that looks cold.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you! Man that looks cold.


Bah god you quoted me drunk posting in the wrong thread. But yes. Cold as hell. Good to see you as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Steve French said:


> Bah god you quoted me drunk posting in the wrong thread. But yes. Cold as hell. Good to see you as well.


I'm not far behind you  started with some Scotch on base figuring I should continue as I started.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 30, 2018)

Ha


shrxhky420 said:


> Went bed shopping yesterday. I think we nailed it down to 2 beds. Going back today to make a final decision. Maybe I'll buy some sheets and pillows while I'm at it.
> 
> SH420


Hahaha we went bed shopping too, I haven't had a new mattress in fifteen years, so my wife pics out an adjustable frame and mattress for her room ( we have separate rooms) 2100.00 at first I thought fuck this but then the gal that owns the store figured out I do custom wood work and now we're making a trade, no money. Also no mattress for me either ( sigh ).


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ha
> 
> Hahaha we went bed shopping too, I haven't had a new mattress in fifteen years, so my wife pics out an adjustable frame and mattress for her room ( we have separate rooms) 2100.00 at first I thought fuck this but then the gal that owns the store figured out I do custom wood work and now we're making a trade, no money. Also no mattress for me either ( sigh ).


No 2 for 1?


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2018)

*Southwest Airlines Apologizes After Agent Laughs at 5-Year-Old Named 'Abcde'*
Southwest Airlines has apologized after a gate agent reportedly mocked the name of a passenger’s 5-year-old daughter a few weeks ago. The girl’s name is spelled “Abcde” but is pronounced “Ab-city.”

https://jalopnik.com/southwest-airlines-apologizes-after-agent-laughs-at-5-y-1830775835


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> *Southwest Airlines Apologizes After Agent Laughs at 5-Year-Old Named 'Abcde'*
> Southwest Airlines has apologized after a gate agent reportedly mocked the name of a passenger’s 5-year-old daughter a few weeks ago. The girl’s name is spelled “Abcde” but is pronounced “Ab-city.”
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/southwest-airlines-apologizes-after-agent-laughs-at-5-y-1830775835



I'm sorry, but these idiot parents think they're are being cute or clever by subjecting their children to these strange names, but it's the kids that are going to pay the price. There aren't many safe spaces in the real world. Thanks a lot, mom. Life wasn't going to be challenging enough...


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2018)

Dumbarses....
We have our own though. We are back to scheduled 2 and a half hour power blackouts...
The fuckers at the power monopoly were stealing themselves thick while having no idea how to do the job...
Now things are unraveling at the seams. I guess I should figure out how to afford a generator as well.


----------



## Karah (Dec 1, 2018)

My best friend would have been 36 today. 12 years after her death, it’s still hard to talk about her without tears welling up in my eyes. Pain is real. Love is real. RIP all the best ones


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2018)

Karah said:


> My best friend would have been 36 today. 12 years after her death, it’s still hard to talk about her without tears welling up in my eyes. Pain is real. Love is real. RIP all the best ones


I feel you.

Wait until you're 60 something and all of your parents, grand parents, aunts, uncles and some cousins and 50% of your friends are gone.

Enjoy your youth, it disappears in an instant.

And...take lots of pics and videos.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

Karah said:


> My best friend would have been 36 today. 12 years after her death, it’s still hard to talk about her without tears welling up in my eyes. Pain is real. Love is real. RIP all the best ones



Wish you were close enough for a hug hun. Take two they're virtual and pay the love forward.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

Got my Christmas cash bonus today. It was $100 less than last year. Even though I worked by myself pretty much the entirety of the season if you remember. I figure that I saved them $12k on payroll alone. Not to mention all the workmans comp and everything associated with having an extra employee. Pretty perturbed about the whole thing. I'm passively searching for new employment. When my wife comes back I'm going to seriously float the idea of moving to China for a few years to try it out. Just to fuck them. I'm pretty sure I can make a ton of cash teaching english on the low under the table over there. That would be awesome if March rolls around and they're like "hey neo, time to come back." And I'm like, "Oh sorry, I'm in China, eat a dick". lol. Man, family sucks sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Got my Christmas cash bonus today. It was $100 less than last year. Even though I worked by myself pretty much the entirety of the season if you remember. I figure that I saved them $12k on payroll alone. Not to mention all the workmans comp and everything associated with having an extra employee. Pretty perturbed about the whole thing. I'm passively searching for new employment. When my wife comes back I'm going to seriously float the idea of moving to China for a few years to try it out. Just to fuck them. I'm pretty sure I can make a ton of cash teaching english on the low under the table over there. That would be awesome if March rolls around and they're like "hey neo, time to come back." And I'm like, "Oh sorry, I'm in China, eat a dick". lol. Man, family sucks sometimes.


Sorry, neo that is unbelievable, hope you get out.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Got my Christmas cash bonus today. It was $100 less than last year.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Got my Christmas cash bonus today. It was $100 less than last year. Even though I worked by myself pretty much the entirety of the season if you remember. I figure that I saved them $12k on payroll alone. Not to mention all the workmans comp and everything associated with having an extra employee. Pretty perturbed about the whole thing. I'm passively searching for new employment. When my wife comes back I'm going to seriously float the idea of moving to China for a few years to try it out. Just to fuck them. I'm pretty sure I can make a ton of cash teaching english on the low under the table over there. That would be awesome if March rolls around and they're like "hey neo, time to come back." And I'm like, "Oh sorry, I'm in China, eat a dick". lol. Man, family sucks sometimes.


Don't forget to pee in their pool before you go. Or maybe even the dreaded Floating Baby Ruth.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Ahhh thanks @Blue Wizard that is one of my favorite Christmas movies.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2018)

Save some for the birds, OK?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry, neo that is unbelievable, hope you get out.


Thanks. Yeah the whole thing just feels like I'm in an Indian Caste system. Never able to move up. Some of the family politics... My grandpap started the business. He had 3 kids. My mom and her 2 younger brothers. My mom joined in '86 when we moved back from Cali. Her brothers were there since the beginnning '72. My grandpap "sold" the business to her brothers in '96. Was never clear on why my mom wasn't included then. Part misogyny for sure. I joined in '02. My younger cousins joined in '06 and '13. Their dad "retired" in '13, giving them each half of his half. Our uncle, the other brother, no longer has any kids in the business. My cousin who joined in '13 pretty much runs things now. The talk with him is always, "They'll be more money for you when the real estate deal goes through and we buy the other uncle out." A big gas station has been trying to buy the property for 15 years. But I've literally been hearing something like that for 10 years now from before my uncle, and now my cousin. And in that 10 years it's gone backwards. They've canceled my families side of health insurance, while keeping theirs etc. I get no benefits other than a paycheck now. All their vehicles, insurance, gas, repairs etc are paid by the company. The disparity between our incomes goes way beyond our w2's. All the while keeping in mind that I've been a stellar employee and in reality growing the service side of the company to what it is today. That's part of the problem too. The company started as just a construction company. Thats what the market was. But the market just naturally expanded, like most markets these days, into a big service market as well. But my uncles and my cousins look down on the service side and act like as if we service guys don't work as hard as them etc. It's all fucked. Fuck China, Maybe I'll move to Mars.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. Yeah the whole thing just feels like I'm in an Indian Caste system. Never able to move up. Some of the family politics... My grandpap started the business. He had 3 kids. My mom and her 2 younger brothers. My mom joined in '86 when we moved back from Cali. Her brothers were there since the beginnning '72. My grandpap "sold" the business to her brothers in '96. Was never clear on why my mom wasn't included then. Part misogyny for sure. I joined in '02. My younger cousins joined in '06 and '13. Their dad "retired" in '13, giving them each half of his half. Our uncle, the other brother, no longer has any kids in the business. My cousin who joined in '13 pretty much runs things now. The talk with him is always, "They'll be more money for you when the real estate deal goes through and we buy the other uncle out." A big gas station has been trying to buy the property for 15 years. But I've literally been hearing something like that for 10 years now from before my uncle, and now my cousin. And in that 10 years it's gone backwards. They've canceled my families side of health insurance, while keeping theirs etc. I get no benefits other than a paycheck now. All their vehicles, insurance, gas, repairs etc are paid by the company. The disparity between our incomes goes way beyond our w2's. All the while keeping in mind that I've been a stellar employee and in reality growing the service side of the company to what it is today. That's part of the problem too. The company started as just a construction company. Thats what the market was. But the market just naturally expanded, like most markets these days, into a big service market as well. But my uncles and my cousins look down on the service side and act like as if we service guys don't work as hard as them etc. It's all fucked. Fuck China, Maybe I'll move to Mars.


I feel the definite potential for a situation comedy pilot script here. Probably Netflix first, but maybe a bigger network later.

You can truly have the last laugh with casting.

Can I have a bit part of meeting you at a restaurant? I'll work for scale and I can be limited to one or two lines. Just a little retirement fixed income bump.

And I have some casting ideas and I work well with D-girls.

Let me know, you have my number.

Slip them a script.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. Yeah the whole thing just feels like I'm in an Indian Caste system. Never able to move up. Some of the family politics... My grandpap started the business. He had 3 kids. My mom and her 2 younger brothers. My mom joined in '86 when we moved back from Cali. Her brothers were there since the beginnning '72. My grandpap "sold" the business to her brothers in '96. Was never clear on why my mom wasn't included then. Part misogyny for sure. I joined in '02. My younger cousins joined in '06 and '13. Their dad "retired" in '13, giving them each half of his half. Our uncle, the other brother, no longer has any kids in the business. My cousin who joined in '13 pretty much runs things now. The talk with him is always, "They'll be more money for you when the real estate deal goes through and we buy the other uncle out." A big gas station has been trying to buy the property for 15 years. But I've literally been hearing something like that for 10 years now from before my uncle, and now my cousin. And in that 10 years it's gone backwards. They've canceled my families side of health insurance, while keeping theirs etc. I get no benefits other than a paycheck now. All their vehicles, insurance, gas, repairs etc are paid by the company. The disparity between our incomes goes way beyond our w2's. All the while keeping in mind that I've been a stellar employee and in reality growing the service side of the company to what it is today. That's part of the problem too. The company started as just a construction company. Thats what the market was. But the market just naturally expanded, like most markets these days, into a big service market as well. But my uncles and my cousins look down on the service side and act like as if we service guys don't work as hard as them etc. It's all fucked. Fuck China, Maybe I'll move to Mars.


fuck em, let them try to get rich doing all the service themselves.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4241694 View attachment 4241696 View attachment 4241698
> 
> Save some for the birds, OK?


Why does that brisket on legs keep saying no?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. Yeah the whole thing just feels like I'm in an Indian Caste system. Never able to move up. Some of the family politics... My grandpap started the business. He had 3 kids. My mom and her 2 younger brothers. My mom joined in '86 when we moved back from Cali. Her brothers were there since the beginnning '72. My grandpap "sold" the business to her brothers in '96. Was never clear on why my mom wasn't included then. Part misogyny for sure. I joined in '02. My younger cousins joined in '06 and '13. Their dad "retired" in '13, giving them each half of his half. Our uncle, the other brother, no longer has any kids in the business. My cousin who joined in '13 pretty much runs things now. The talk with him is always, "They'll be more money for you when the real estate deal goes through and we buy the other uncle out." A big gas station has been trying to buy the property for 15 years. But I've literally been hearing something like that for 10 years now from before my uncle, and now my cousin. And in that 10 years it's gone backwards. They've canceled my families side of health insurance, while keeping theirs etc. I get no benefits other than a paycheck now. All their vehicles, insurance, gas, repairs etc are paid by the company. The disparity between our incomes goes way beyond our w2's. All the while keeping in mind that I've been a stellar employee and in reality growing the service side of the company to what it is today. That's part of the problem too. The company started as just a construction company. Thats what the market was. But the market just naturally expanded, like most markets these days, into a big service market as well. But my uncles and my cousins look down on the service side and act like as if we service guys don't work as hard as them etc. It's all fucked. Fuck China, Maybe I'll move to Mars.


You NEED to open a competing business, really you do. Only service, take all your accounts and leave them with the building shit.


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. Yeah the whole thing just feels like I'm in an Indian Caste system. Never able to move up. Some of the family politics... My grandpap started the business. He had 3 kids. My mom and her 2 younger brothers. My mom joined in '86 when we moved back from Cali. Her brothers were there since the beginnning '72. My grandpap "sold" the business to her brothers in '96. Was never clear on why my mom wasn't included then. Part misogyny for sure. I joined in '02. My younger cousins joined in '06 and '13. Their dad "retired" in '13, giving them each half of his half. Our uncle, the other brother, no longer has any kids in the business. My cousin who joined in '13 pretty much runs things now. The talk with him is always, "They'll be more money for you when the real estate deal goes through and we buy the other uncle out." A big gas station has been trying to buy the property for 15 years. But I've literally been hearing something like that for 10 years now from before my uncle, and now my cousin. And in that 10 years it's gone backwards. They've canceled my families side of health insurance, while keeping theirs etc. I get no benefits other than a paycheck now. All their vehicles, insurance, gas, repairs etc are paid by the company. The disparity between our incomes goes way beyond our w2's. All the while keeping in mind that I've been a stellar employee and in reality growing the service side of the company to what it is today. That's part of the problem too. The company started as just a construction company. Thats what the market was. But the market just naturally expanded, like most markets these days, into a big service market as well. But my uncles and my cousins look down on the service side and act like as if we service guys don't work as hard as them etc. It's all fucked. Fuck China, Maybe I'll move to Mars.


Can you buy out the other uncle before they do?

Edit. You're white with a Chinese wife, the government will throw loan money at you.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Can you buy out the other uncle before they do?


Brilliant


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I feel the definite potential for a situation comedy pilot script here. Probably Netflix first, but maybe a bigger network later.
> 
> You can truly have the last laugh with casting.
> 
> ...


I've been saying for years that a tv show could be loosely based on my life. Arrested Development meets The Office. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck em, let them try to get rich doing all the service themselves.


That's part of the fucked up thing too. There's 3 of us service guys. Me, my piece of shit younger brother and my mentor, who does like to take shortcuts but has a heart of gold and has been with the company for 25 years. He's really my best friend. The mentor and I get paid the same, even though he's been there 9 years longer. He lost his health insurance too. So he's unhappy too. We are all unhappy. We all do the work of 2 crews too boot. We are way overbooked at certain times of the season and turn down jobs left and right. If even one of us decided to leave it would be disastrous. And we would be fucking each other. So it might be a domino effect. My uncles and my cousins dont like my brother but he is kind of a piece of shit flaky hippy. They've wanted to fire him for years but can't for numerous reasons. Mainly because he rents an apartment off of me and his firing would directly affect me. It's all fucked.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Why does that brisket on legs keep saying no?


Those are some healthy looking deer, no? TG555 has a sack of this in the garage, I'll bet...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You NEED to open a competing business, really you do. Only service, take all your accounts and leave them with the building shit.


That's one thing we've all talked about is splitting the business in 2 but then they would win again by making me pay for something that I should by right already have. They didn't have to pay for shit. My cousins were just handed a business that I helped build before they even got there. On pride alone I couldn't do that. 



420God said:


> Can you buy out the other uncle before they do?
> 
> Edit. You're white with a Chinese wife, the government will throw loan money at you.


Neither uncle would ever let that happen. They're in cahoots. I actually have looked into minority loans a little bit.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's one thing we've all talked about is splitting the business in 2 but then they would win again by making me pay for something that I should by right already have. They didn't have to pay for shit. My cousins were just handed a business that I helped build before they even got there. On pride alone I couldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither uncle would ever let that happen. They're in cahoots. I actually have looked into minority loans a little bit.


I would talk to the 25 year veteran and your brother and go for their throats. You have not signed a non-compete so compete


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's one thing we've all talked about is splitting the business in 2 but then they would win again by making me pay for something that I should by right already have. They didn't have to pay for shit. My cousins were just handed a business that I helped build before they even got there. On pride alone I couldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither uncle would ever let that happen. They're in cahoots. I actually have looked into minority loans a little bit.


 You need to open a competing business and eat their lunch out from under their entitled asses. That, as the Klingons say, is a dish best served cold.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You NEED to open a competing business, really you do. Only service, take all your accounts and leave them with the building shit.


Thats the weird thing too. To most customers we probably look like an awesome badass tight knit family business and they just assume everything is fair and equal. Our customers are extremely loyal to us as a company. But if I would start a competing business I'm not sure the customers would break with the company.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2018)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thats the weird thing too. To most customers we probably look like an awesome badass tight knit family business and they just assume everything is fair and equal. Our customers are extremely loyal to us as a company. But if I would start a competing business I'm not sure the customers would break with the company.


Yes it is a risk, that's true. I wonder what the company would think if you simply told the truth. It all breaks down to numbers. Have you run them? You know the numbers of accounts and overhead costs for your work etc.... honesty and transparency.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> ..a business that I helped build before they even got there..


Do you have any legal paperwork, contracts that support this and/or your standing in the firm? Is the biz a LLC or corporation?


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2018)

The sound of silence echoes off the walls of my Fortress of Solitude once again.






The Mrs. has gone on a girls overnight shopping trip.


















Evan Williams will be keeping me company tonight. 
We will be doing inventory and planning our next grow.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it is a risk, that's true. I wonder what the company would think if you simply told the truth. It all breaks down to numbers. Have you run them? You know the numbers of accounts and overhead costs for your work etc.... honesty and transparency.


Yeah to a point. It's hard to go indepth with the numbers on service because each job is so varied and there are so many more variables with each job as compared to construction. Chemicals, parts etc. They pay me 22/hr and pretty much charge 85-95/hr per weekly service and standard service call plus chemicals and parts. Whereas construction is more the pool costs us 23k, the customer is paying 39k etc. The whole construction vs service side income has always been a contested issue too. I'm under the belief that they don't make nearly as much per new pool as they think they do after factoring in the labor and time related weather issues. 

Which brings me to something I've been thinking about for years. The weekly service customers, who are the bread and butter, actually have no idea how much their bill is going to be from month to month because of the additional cost of chemicals and parts. They know it costs 85-95 a week depending on the size of their pool but have no idea how many chemicals they'll use. So if I would start a competing business, a niche or an advantage I think would be to work the chemicals into the price of the service so that way I could say hey "service is going to cost you xx amount for month. Opening is xx amount. Closing is xx amount. Your pool will cost you xx this season." People really like clear cut numbers. And I could go a step farther and offer a discount if paid in full etc.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you have any legal paperwork, contracts that support this and/or your standing in the firm? Is the biz a LLC or corporation?


Nope, not really. Just w-4s really. We're pretty old school. Which is one reason our customers are so loyal. We didn't even start using computer financing until 2008 lol. Pen and paper until then. It's an s corp.


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yeah to a point. It's hard to go indepth with the numbers on service because each job is so varied and there are so many more variables with each job as compared to construction. Chemicals, parts etc. They pay me 22/hr and pretty much charge 85-95/hr per weekly service and standard service call plus chemicals and parts. Whereas construction is more the pool costs us 23k, the customer is paying 39k etc. The whole construction vs service side income has always been a contested issue too. I'm under the belief that they don't make nearly as much per new pool as they think they do after factoring in the labor and time related weather issues.
> 
> Which brings me to something I've been thinking about for years. The weekly service customers, who are the bread and butter, actually have no idea how much their bill is going to be from month to month because of the additional cost of chemicals and parts. They know it costs 85-95 a week depending on the size of their pool but have no idea how many chemicals they'll use. So if I would start a competing business, a niche or an advantage I think would be to *work the chemicals into the price* of the service so that way I could say hey "service is going to cost you xx amount for month. Opening is xx amount. Closing is xx amount. Your pool will cost you xx this season." People really like clear cut numbers. And I could go a step farther and offer a discount if paid in full etc.


That would help if it could be simplified to $$ per gal of pool. Small variances for irregular shapes and personal hot tub massages,
you know there is always the up sale to consider.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

lokie said:


> That would help if it could be simplified to $$ per gal of pool. Small variances for irregular shapes and personal hot tub massages,
> you know there is always the up sale to consider.


For the brief couple semesters that I attended the local community college after high school... that is exactly what I did my small business management mockup bank submitted business plan on. A swimming pool service company that offered the clients massages while their pool was being cleaned. Got an A- I believe. Probably still have that paper somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

lokie said:


> The sound of silence echoes off the walls of my Fortress of Solitude once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Neo, if you decide to move to China to teach English, I might be able to help. I moved to Mexico after high school. I was a teacher for 3 years. It was 20+ years ago but I'm sure I can remember a lot of it. Wonder if I still have course materials boxed up somewhere... 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thats the weird thing too. To most customers we probably look like an awesome badass tight knit family business and they just assume everything is fair and equal. Our customers are extremely loyal to us as a company. *But if I would start a competing business I'm not sure the customers would break with the company*.


Maybe not initially, but you'd be strict service not construction. Since you are the present service wing, the company would have to hire new service employees with all the negs(salaries, bennies, etc). Customer loyalty fades fast without good service. It's worth seriously thinking about


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Maybe not initially, but you'd be strict service not construction. Since you are the present service wing, the company would have to hire new service employees with all the negs(salaries, bennies, etc). Customer loyalty fades fast without good service. It's worth seriously thinking about


True that. One of the fears has always been … can I stay afloat in a seasonal market whilst building the brand??


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> True that. One of the fears has always been … can I stay afloat in a seasonal market whilst building the brand??


If you take the 25 year guy with you they have to rebuild from scratch and SOMEONE has to train. You guys are the known service face with built in confidence. If you are simply honest and matter of fact about why you had to break I can't imagine your customers would care to pay to carry the people who did you wrong.


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s where I need to be.
> 
> One of these days. I want to go to Arkansas, Alabama, New Orleans, Tennessee, Texas, Oklahoma. Maybe even live there for a while. Never done that yet. Never experience the dirty south.


You can skip Arkansas, what a shithole...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> True that. One of the fears has always been … can I stay afloat in a seasonal market whilst building the brand??


Consider: who is the present company's service competition and can you beat out that competition. I'm assuming you, mentor and bro are the new company, old company has to start from scratch so the real threat is from current competition. Now that it's off season you can do a lot of pencil research. Even if it doesn't pencil out you will have learned alot and put your head in that direction, more education. Win/win


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Consider: who is the present company's service competition and can you beat out that competition. I'm assuming you, mentor and bro are the new company, old company has to start from scratch so the real threat is from current competition. Now that it's off season you can do a lot of pencil research. Even if it doesn't pencil out you will have learned alot and put your head in that direction, more education. Win/win


My same assumptions, better said, more fleshed out.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 1, 2018)

I found this video this afternoon and just had to share it with you fellow pot heads... the words made me LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> I found this video this afternoon and just had to share it with you fellow pot heads... the words made me LOL


lol.

I think I have tried most of those ways of reaching for enlightenment. 
Maybe all of them, except for the coke off Ricky's ball sack.











I don't know anyone named Ricky.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2018)

My cat and I got into it this afternoon. Shit got pretty heated....


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat and I got into it this afternoon. Shit got pretty heated....View attachment 4242008


"I got a bullet for each of your lives pussy".


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow, you are a hairy mofo


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2018)

You ever hear of the cat mafia?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4242320
> 
> You ever hear of the cat mafia?


That's "El Gato", isn't it? Hear he's heavy on the nip, which gives him twitchy trigger finger. That fucker's crazy!

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's "El Gato", isn't it? Hear he's heavy on the nip, which gives him twitchy trigger finger. That fucker's crazy!
> 
> SH420


Took out over a couple dozen rats, never indicted.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2018)

I only know because... well...
My cat trained under "El Gato". I'm not proud of it. I know of one killing for sure. I caught her red handed. I never mentioned it when I first posted the picture in the cat thread but, I was told to post it as a warning to others... "a subtle warning" as she put it.
 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I only know because... well...
> My cat trained under "El Gato". I'm not proud of it. I know of one killing for sure. I caught her red handed. I never mentioned it when I first posted the picture in the cat thread but, I was told to post it as a warning to others... "a subtle warning" as she put it.
> View attachment 4242326
> 
> SH420


Epic! Look at that bruiser, he's one nanosecond away deciding whether to attack you if it even looks like you'll take his kill.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 2, 2018)

Woke up too early, got baked on this new Kong weed - I am a big fan. Burns great, smells great, tastes even better....

Watched this show this morning - Marcus King is one of my favorite guitar players of all time. Been following him since he was 17, he's now 22 and is one of the most epic guitarists I've witnessed live. He's like a cross between Allman Brothers & Chicago. Went to see him 8x now and can't wait to go again. Warren Haynes from ABB & Govt Mule released at least one of his albums on his Evil Teen label. His family reunion in October every year in Black Mountain NC is one of my favorite things I've attended in all the shows and concerts I've been to. 2 Days of incredible bands at this brewery in the mountains. Laid back friendly people, food trucks, tons of beer and damned great music. Its on private property in a big field so people everywhere were casually toking and being nice to each other. Some of you from this area should meet up with us this fall. Black Mountain, NC is freaking gorgeous! Artists & musician kind of community. Lots of tye dye shirts and old hippies. I've never felt more at home.











Have a groovy day friends


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2018)

Separating out viable from non viable Bodhi Jabba's Stash seeds. Still have a couple more of my JS plants to process and then Bodhi Snow Temple and Bodhi Dragon Fruit.

It's shaping up to be a Merry Christmas.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4242410
> 
> Separating out viable from non viable Bodhi Jabba's Stash seeds. Still have a couple more of my JS plants to process and then Bodhi Snow Temple and Bodhi Dragon Fruit.
> 
> It's shaping up to be a Merry Christmas.


Where's the Led Zeppelin album cover? I thought that was required when raking seeds.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the Led Zeppelin album cover? I thought that was required when raking seeds.


 
Which one?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the Led Zeppelin album cover? I thought that was required when raking seeds.


LOL you mean Frisbees right?


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2018)

I wish there was an easy way to deshell the non-viable seeds.
Cannabis seeds and flowers taste way better than they should.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4242410
> 
> Separating out viable from non viable Bodhi Jabba's Stash seeds. Still have a couple more of my JS plants to process and then Bodhi Snow Temple and Bodhi Dragon Fruit.
> 
> It's shaping up to be a Merry Christmas.


Nice


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow I’m a min In n I need to go smoke holy shit this cunts hardcore


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2018)

I like watching real homemade type of porn. Not into that bright studio produced shit. It's hard to find the right one, if the chicks hot but has nasty grimy fingernails I'll keep on looking. I guess what I'm trying to say is finding the right porn to jackoff to is nearly impossible with the amount of options that there are.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I like watching real homemade type of porn. Not into that bright studio produced shit. It's hard to find the right one, if the chicks hot but has nasty grimy fingernails I'll keep on looking. I guess what I'm trying to say is finding the right porn to jackoff to is nearly impossible with the amount of options that there are.


I don't like any porn that has beige gruel (like oatmeal,etc) in it; and chicks that have let nailpolish chip off


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's one thing we've all talked about is splitting the business in 2 but then they would win again by making me pay for something that I should by right already have. They didn't have to pay for shit. My cousins were just handed a business that I helped build before they even got there. On pride alone I couldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither uncle would ever let that happen. They're in cahoots. I actually have looked into minority loans a little bit.


do you own your own service equipment of do they own it? if you own it...fuck them, take your friend and your best accounts and just quit paying the leeches to get fat off of your work......if they own it, how much would it cost you to buy your own?....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 3, 2018)

Bought two Christmas cacti! My grannie used to always have a blooming Christmas Cactus every year and it just takes me back to childhood when the old timers all had plants galore in the house. One is medium size and the other small. Both are hot pink and full of blooms. I read about the care of them and discovered they need 12/12 lighting to encourage them to bloom starting around Thanksgiving every year! I am familiar with this lighting schedule 

Some succulent looking, organic, boneless roasted chicken thighs with roasted asparagus, carrots & sweet potatoes for dinner this evening. Still organizing my house and working in the basement rearranging and getting winter garden gear together. 

Hope yall are having a damned fine day so far - peace & love


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I like watching real homemade type of porn. Not into that bright studio produced shit. It's hard to find the right one, if the chicks hot but has nasty grimy fingernails I'll keep on looking. I guess what I'm trying to say is finding the right porn to jackoff to is nearly impossible with the amount of options that there are.


You know that reminds me.
I made a real homemade porn film or 3 like 30 yrs. ago. I wonder if they're worth watching or do they need more time?

My dog jumped up on the bed in one of them, but he didn't get any. That may have been the best part. Do you have any idea how hard it is to direct a real homemade porn film with one camera on a tripod?

You have to reposition shit constantly for the camera, it becomes a burden to come.

The things we do in the name of history.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You know that reminds me.
> I made a real homemade porn film or 3 like 30 yrs. ago. I wonder if they're worth watching or do they need more time?
> 
> My dog jumped up on the bed in one of them, but he didn't get any. That may have been the best part. Do you have any idea how hard it is to direct a real homemade porn film with one camera on a tripod?
> ...


Coitus interruptus , hehehe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Coitus interruptus , hehehe


Canine Interruptus.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you own your own service equipment of do they own it? if you own it...fuck them, take your friend and your best accounts and just quit paying the leeches to get fat off of your work......if they own it, how much would it cost you to buy your own?....


They own the actual equipment such as poles, hoses and pumps etc. But every single tool is mine. And comes back with me at the end of every season. Just in case. The actual equipment doesn't cost all that much really. Poles, attachments, hoses and pump could probably all be had for about 1k. It'd be building stock on replacement parts to have on hand that would add up.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2018)

Canine coitus? 












You guys are sick.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> No 2 for 1?


No.... but I think the chic at the mattress store wants me to take a mattress for a test ride with her. She wasn't super hot or nothing like that but I kinda got the vibe if you know what I mean.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Canine coitus?


Interruptus man, Interruptus!

One little word can change the whole context.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Canine coitus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You? YOU have the unmitigated gall to speak against doggy style? Fie, sir, fie.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Interruptus man, Interruptus!
> 
> One little word can change the whole context.


 "He slipped me woofies, Your Honor"


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Neo, if you decide to move to China to teach English, I might be able to help. I moved to Mexico after high school. I was a teacher for 3 years. It was 20+ years ago but I'm sure I can remember a lot of it. Wonder if I still have course materials boxed up somewhere...
> 
> SH420


You taught English to Chinese kids in Mexico?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You know that reminds me.
> I made a real homemade porn film or 3 like 30 yrs. ago. I wonder if they're worth watching or do they need more time?
> 
> My dog jumped up on the bed in one of them, but he didn't get any. That may have been the best part. Do you have any idea how hard it is to direct a real homemade porn film with one camera on a tripod?
> ...


I know a guy that used to produce pron flicks, but the local chics he was using......were totally bow wows, holy shit they was ugly. I don't know if he ever sold anything but I do know he made a bunch of 'em.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You know that reminds me.
> I made a real homemade porn film or 3 like 30 yrs. ago. I wonder if they're worth watching or do they need more time?
> 
> My dog jumped up on the bed in one of them, but he didn't get any. That may have been the best part. Do you have any idea how hard it is to direct a real homemade porn film with one camera on a tripod?
> ...


Yes its a pain in her ass I just found that mirrors work excelent you get two angles for every shot..I'm not a huge fan of the behind shot I'm just not proud of my hooch and I have a hairy ass. But the girls are all pretty the true smokeshows wouldnt let me film as they jave carrers and figured I'd leak them once the inevitable happened and they where right bit I could have a mean montage of the Boston sports team cheerleaders.. The only one I'm missing is the revs but I dont think spccer has cheerleaders?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 4, 2018)

The VERY WORST part of getting old is reading the obituaries and seeing your friend's name there. 

People dying is a fact of life but damn when ya start to get old it seems like its every week I know folks who passed away. 

My family and close friends are mostly dead now. No amount of money and material shit can make up for the fact they aren't here during the holidays. Thanksgiving and Christmas has turned into small dinners for two and watching tv all day.

If you have friends and family left, tell them you love them. 

RIP Becky....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2018)

Thought this was interesting. Didn't know where to post it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Thought this was interesting. Didn't know where to post it.
> 
> View attachment 4243632


TL;DR


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> TL;DR


Lol


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2018)

Put this meat between some buns tonight

 

Sausage flavored onions are the best, sausage juice

So is sausage flavored sausage

And mustard

...chipotle mustard cause I’m fancy.

Sounds like a fuckin ai wrote that post Hahahahaha


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

ahhh cold beer and her 17 other friends.......plus of course 

gotta have that, plus a little of this


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2018)

https://gizmodo.com/cyborg-houseplant-can-drive-itself-toward-the-light-it-1830851950


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Put this meat between some buns tonight
> 
> View attachment 4243657
> 
> ...


wheres the peppers?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/south-carolina-woman-fatally-shoots-escaped-inmate-who-broke-her-n944011

good on her, too bad she couldn't get both of them. they ought to offer her a job at the prison, keeping those inmates in line


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2018)

First beach day


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2018)

^^what a cutie!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2018)

Babies are sooo cool.

As long as they're somebodies else's when they begin to make noise or smell.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

yep, that's a cutie, looks like she's enjoying the sun


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> First beach day
> View attachment 4244146


Ahhh she is such a doll!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> First beach day
> View attachment 4244146


When did she get out of jail?  Or since in disguise, did she break out?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wheres the peppers?


I'm not gonna lie I'd eat that whole pan even if there wasn't any sausage in it. I love onions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm not gonna lie I'd eat that whole pan even if there wasn't any sausage in it. I love onions.


Smelling frying potatoes and onions in the morning (then eating) makes the rest of the day glorious


----------



## dstroy (Dec 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wheres the peppers?


I used them in the Portuguese kale soup.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>





GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4244413



She's still sexy...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

Raisins are just grape jerky


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

i don't know what age she claims, but she went to grade school in Pittman Center with my mom, and my uncle and aunts. she was in the same grade as my aunt, who is now 76. and yes...i would bang the dust out of that 76 year old......


----------



## hexthat (Dec 6, 2018)

People need to stop helping in the Marijuana Plant Problems when the OP doesn't read the stickys...
*"DON'T Post Pictures with a HPS or LED on! Please ...turn them OFF for pics!"*

Don't even reply to post with pics like that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

hexthat said:


> People need to stop helping in the Marijuana Plant Problems when the OP doesn't read the stickys...
> *"DON'T Post Pictures with a HPS or LED on! Please ...turn them OFF for pics!"*
> 
> Don't even reply to post with pics like that.


I’m not even going to reply to this post! 


How bout dat?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

hexthat said:


> *"DON'T Post Pictures with a HPS or LED on! Please ...turn them OFF for pics!"*


My plants look like this, can somebody help?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My plants look like this, can somebody help?
> 
> View attachment 4244567


best i've ever seen them looking


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

hexthat said:


> People need to stop helping in the Marijuana Plant Problems when the OP doesn't read the stickys...
> *"DON'T Post Pictures with a HPS or LED on! Please ...turn them OFF for pics!"*
> 
> Don't even reply to post with pics like that.


I was going to bust your balls but this does qualify as random jabbing so meh.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to bust your balls but this does qualify as random jabbing so meh.





Gary Goodson said:


> Raisins are just grape jerky


^now that’s some random shit ryght there. 


Ijs


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My plants look like this, can somebody help?
> 
> View attachment 4244567


got a CA problem.....more calmag......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My plants look like this, can somebody help?
> 
> View attachment 4244567


For 12 hours, they look fine like that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For 12 hours, they look fine like that.


He was following the advice of the sticky..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Raisins are just grape jerky


That belongs on one of this guy's memes!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

Come on February - It's time to feel that sand between my toes & get my passport stamped.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

i sense, 6pk of beers on the beach?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on February - It's time to feel that sand between my toes & get my passport stamped.
> 
> View attachment 4244736


Lovely, where did you finally decide to go?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely, where did you finally decide to go?


Dominican Republic.
All inclusive adults only resort.



BudmanTX said:


> i sense, 6pk of beers on the beach?


Screw beer, this is the Caribbean - Rum punch with a couple of floater shots on top.

Keep-em coming Honey.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dominican Republic.
> All inclusive adults only resort.


Nude beach?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2018)

Since that other thread went poof, I thought I'd share here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Since that other thread went poof, I thought I'd share here.


wonder if he worked for taco bell? hmmm


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Since that other thread went poof, I thought I'd share here.


That was the only thread I posted in all day, wtf was it deleted? Never mind...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on February - It's time to feel that *sand between my toes* & get my passport stamped.
> 
> View attachment 4244736


 
There was a lot of this shit on the news last year. Punta Cana and other Dominican spots. I'd wear flip flops maybe. 
Or wash my feet a lot.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That was the only thread I posted in all day, wtf was it deleted? Never mind...


I guess OP doesn't like Talking Heads or tacos.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4244755
> There was a lot of this shit on the news last year. Punta Cana and other Dominican spots. I'd wear flip flops maybe.
> Or wash my feet a lot.


I have a hankerin' for Chef Boyardee spaghetti and meat balls all of the sudden.


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know what age she claims, but she went to grade school in Pittman Center with my mom, and my uncle and aunts. she was in the same grade as my aunt, who is now 76. and yes...i would bang the dust out of that 76 year old......


I agree. 

The one you don't get is one you will never have.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4244755
> There was a lot of this shit on the news last year. Punta Cana and other Dominican spots. I'd wear flip flops maybe.
> Or wash my feet a lot.



Look who wrote that article! Ain't no arguing with _him_...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nude beach?


A guy can hope, right?

Last nude beach I went to was on Sand Island in HI - just a lot of fat guys rolling around in the sand.

My eyes are still burning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4244755
> There was a lot of this shit on the news last year. Punta Cana and other Dominican spots. I'd wear flip flops maybe.
> Or wash my feet a lot.


Canadians have very soft feet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2018)

Are vegans allowed to smoke pot?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are vegans allowed to smoke pot?


As long as they aren't using cows, pigs, chickens, worms or any other animal by product in the growth/handling stream my guess is yes


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are vegans allowed to smoke pot?


... and hear millions of plant cells scream hot death?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ... and hear millions of plant cells scream hot death?


Breatharian?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Breatharian?


 Oh, the cruelty to quintillions of molecules!!1!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> As long as they aren't using cows, pigs, chickens, worms or any other animal by product in the growth/handling stream my guess is yes


This is actually a thing... Some people grow vegan pot.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> This is actually a thing... Some people grow vegan pot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh, the cruelty to quintillions of molecules!!1!




SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh, the cruelty to quintillions of molecules!!1!


are going to have to start calling you Jain?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> This is actually a thing... Some people grow vegan pot.


not me, i feed em porkchops and gravy


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/dec/07/bacon-vending-machine-ohio-state-university

US college gets special vending machine selling bacon for $1


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2018)

I saw this:
* China Lunar Probe Will Be First to Explore Far Side of the Moon *

And all I could think of was this.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 7, 2018)

So the moon has no rotation?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

it rotates, coincidentally at the perfect rate to keep the same face towards the earth, takes 27 days to circle the earth, 27 days to make one rotation (roughly, of course),


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

The moon is one weird cookie, it also just happens to exactly be far enough to perfectly eclipse the sun. And apparently, they say it is not from here... I.e. it isn't just made from pieces of broken off earth... It was like parked here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> The moon is one weird cookie, it also just happens to exactly be far enough to perfectly eclipse the sun. And apparently, they say it is not from here... I.e. it isn't just made from pieces of broken off earth... It was like parked here.


i've heard two theories, one that it's a captured planetoid, that was passing and the Earth pulled it into it's orbit, or, that a large asteroid hit the earth so hard it knocked a chuck of the planet loose on the opposite side, and the pieces formed into the moon we now have...i tend to favor the passing planetoid theory, but i'm not a scientist....as has been pointed out.
but if it's true....makes me wonder where it was formed? is it from this system? or was it a true wanderer, that crossed the interstellar void, before it got captured by the Earth's gravity?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw this:
> * China Lunar Probe Will Be First to Explore Far Side of the Moon *
> 
> And all I could think of was this.


And this is what they'll find there.

 

I'm glad I'm American. We go towards the light here.

I have read the moon is slipping away like 6" a year though, and eventually it's orbit will wobble.

Not that we will have to worry about it anytime soon.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

It is not made from the same stuff earth is. That's why they can tell moon rocks from earth rocks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is not made from the same stuff earth is. That's why they can tell moon rocks from earth rocks.


The worst rocks come from Uranus.

If you eat too much green cheese from the moon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is not made from the same stuff earth is. That's why they can tell moon rocks from earth rocks.


You're going to be in all kinds of trouble with the flat earthers when they hear about this.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/dec/07/bacon-vending-machine-ohio-state-university
> 
> US college gets special vending machine selling bacon for $1


Engineering that works


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> This is actually a thing... Some people grow vegan pot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

welp stock order is up. Rain is coming down, time to make lunch.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw this:
> * China Lunar Probe Will Be First to Explore Far Side of the Moon *
> 
> And all I could think of was this.


the chinese have sending probes up since the late 70's.....in all honesty i think the far side would be a good launch point, that SOB has so many craters on it's back side it looks almost like swiss cheese......of course it still get's hit like crazy.....last weekend i had the telescope out, you can actually see more impacts on it.....it's a fun rock to gaze on


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw this:
> * China Lunar Probe Will Be First to Explore Far Side of the Moon *
> 
> And all I could think of was this.


I remember when the space race was simply


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I remember when the space race was simply


i got late in the space race since i was only born in the early 70's.........

love the song btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

killer catch


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The worst rocks come from Uranus.
> 
> If you eat too much green cheese from the moon.


Space, The Infinite Frontier with Harry Caray.

If the moon were made of barbecue spare ribs would you eat it then?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2018)

Been a while since I've seen this episode. I forgot how hilarious it was.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Been a while since I've seen this episode. I forgot how hilarious it was.


Once they start injecting marijuanas all bets are off.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/dec/07/bacon-vending-machine-ohio-state-university
> 
> US college gets special vending machine selling bacon for $1


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i got late in the space race since i was only born in the early 70's.........
> 
> love the song btw


I remember being a preschooler, parked in front of the TV, watching a Gemini launch. 1966? I was five.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> Once they start injecting marijuanas all bets are off.


What's with the lumber in the tips? Stem cell research?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What's with the lumber in the tips? Stem cell research?


Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What's with the lumber in the tips? Stem cell research?


i was assuming it was the "needle"....makes as much sense as injecting marijuanas, to begin with


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was assuming it was the "needle"....makes as much sense as injecting marijuanas, to begin with


That's how all the cool kids are doing it...!?

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I remember being a preschooler, parked in front of the TV, watching a Gemini launch. 1966? I was five.


mine was the first launch of the shuttle, my teach at the time put it on so we could watch it....

Then after that we took field trips to Houston which was cool.....went back personally a couple of times for nostalgia reasons....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2018)

Howdy everyone...btw

Coffee is up and brewing......on the chill day...44F this morning, rain is starting to clear out, be in the upper 30's tonight......

glad i have a fire place...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> mine was the first launch of the shuttle, my teach at the time put it on so we could watch it....
> 
> Then after that we took field trips to Houston which was cool.....went back personally a couple of times for nostalgia reasons....


I was a college sophomore for that launch ... downstairs neighbor had a TV. I remember seeing snippets of that one.

What I will never forget is the day Challenger died. 1986 January 28. I was driving from MD to NJ and stopped at a mall. This is back when we bought TVs at the big mall-anchor department stores. The Penney's had a wall of fifty to a hundred screens. The mall was silent. Everyone was clustered in front of the TV wall watching them looping that crab claw-shaped cloud over and over in fifty different sizes. .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> Once they start injecting marijuanas all bets are off.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2018)

If you take the brass bits off you can make suppositories.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I was a college sophomore for that launch ... downstairs neighbor had a TV. I remember seeing snippets of that one.
> 
> What I will never forget is the day Challenger died. 1986 January 28. I was driving from MD to NJ and stopped at a mall. This is back when we bought TVs at the big mall-anchor department stores. The Penney's had a wall of fifty to a hundred screens. The mall was silent. Everyone was clustered in front of the TV wall watching them looping that crab claw-shaped cloud over and over in fifty different sizes. .


yeah i saw that one too.......

me and my dad were working in one of the fields not to long ago, he turned a look at the sky, said "look at the fireball coming down" we thought it was a satillite or something, so we turned on the news to find out the other one burned up while in reintry, we say the whole thing.....we just turned to each other and said "WoW" Little while after that they shut the program down.

Kinda think NASA should bring back the shuttle program in a way...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dominican Republic.
> All inclusive adults only resort.
> 
> 
> ...



Careful if you happen to partake in the powdered stimulates. I was geeked for an hour and had to avoid all family members(40+wedding party), wondering through a palm forrest, from a tiny key (card) bump. 
 
Coincidentally enough, RIU resorts(palace bavarro ) are my favorite in the D.R. one of the only newer resorts, that we found, that had palms all the way to the beach.

Gorged myself on fresh fruit rum smoothies, every MORNING. noon nap, repeat. Stay away from the mambawana. Disgusting wine booze. Like someone took a shit in sangria



curious2garden said:


> Nude beach?


They're all topless as far as my three trips there. Only one beaver


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know what age she claims, but she went to grade school in Pittman Center with my mom, and my uncle and aunts. she was in the same grade as *my aunt, who is now 76. and yes...i would bang the dust out of that 76 year old......*



It's ok @Roger A. Shrubber, I had a crush on my aunt too.

lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> It's ok @Roger A. Shrubber, I had a crush on my aunt too.
> 
> lol


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I was a college sophomore for that launch ... downstairs neighbor had a TV. I remember seeing snippets of that one.
> 
> What I will never forget is the day Challenger died. 1986 January 28. I was driving from MD to NJ and stopped at a mall. This is back when we bought TVs at the big mall-anchor department stores. The Penney's had a wall of fifty to a hundred screens. The mall was silent. Everyone was clustered in front of the TV wall watching them looping that crab claw-shaped cloud over and over in fifty different sizes. .


I was 13 and my science teacher at that time was an alternate on that flight.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I was 13 and my science teacher at that time was an alternate on that flight.


I was in HS and we were watching that launch live in History class. Horrible...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2018)

lokie said:


> It's ok @Roger A. Shrubber, I had a crush on my aunt too.
> 
> lol


if Dolly was my aunt, i'd be too busy trying to endear myself to her to bother with this shit


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I was 13 and my science teacher at that time was an alternate on that flight.


I bet she was ambivalent about that! Man what a bullet dodged, but still ...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4246388


Looks like you’re going to be busy. How much did ya get?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2018)

With any luck they'll have your tire chain size in stock!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like you’re going to be busy. How much did ya get?


I'm actually in North Carolina chasing snow so this isn't home but there's about 10 inches down here so far.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4246388


Lucky we never get snow here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)

I fueled up a rental car in Springfield MO on the way to the airport last Friday -- for $1.95/gal. 


Regular unleaded is $3.50 here in WA.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I fueled up a rental car in Springfield MO on the way to the airport last Friday -- for $1.95/gal.
> 
> View attachment 4246579
> Regular unleaded is $3.50 here in WA.


it's 2.05 a gallon right now...if i go to food city on Wednesday and use up two "rewards" i can get 30 cents off of that...$1.75...
but this is a tourist area, they have to keep the gas cheap here, or the locals can't afford to get to work and the tourist can't afford to go home.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I fueled up a rental car in Springfield MO on the way to the airport last Friday -- for $1.95/gal.
> 
> View attachment 4246579
> Regular unleaded is $3.50 here in WA.


It’s been fluctuating pretty good here, but this is nice


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2018)

Cheapest it's been here was 2.07 a week ago, now it's creeped back up to 2.17. I'd rather my IRA's would creep up, though


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> It’s been fluctuating pretty good here, but this is nice
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246719


Wawa is the best gas station ever


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2018)

*15 Secrets the Airlines Don't Want You to Know*
https://www.thrillist.com/travel/nation/airline-secrets-tips-and-tricks


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Wawa is the best gas station ever


Real Talk..

They are pretty new around here, love their cheesesteak..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Cheapest it's been here was 2.07 a week ago, now it's creeped back up to 2.17. I'd rather my IRA's would creep up, though


Cheapest here is $3.25, averages about $3.40.


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2018)

It is about a dollar a liter here, half of which are taxes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I was a college sophomore for that launch ... downstairs neighbor had a TV. I remember seeing snippets of that one.
> 
> What I will never forget is the day Challenger died. 1986 January 28. I was driving from MD to NJ and stopped at a mall. This is back when we bought TVs at the big mall-anchor department stores. The Penney's had a wall of fifty to a hundred screens. The mall was silent. Everyone was clustered in front of the TV wall watching them looping that crab claw-shaped cloud over and over in fifty different sizes. .


I was on a ship down range holding security that quickly shifted into searching for debris - we didn't find anything larger than a car door. : (


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Cheapest here is $3.25, averages about $3.40.


IK, that's why I never complain about how expensive gas is here. What a racket/scam/conspiracy/convoluted scheme the whole gasoline pricing dynamic is.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Real Talk..
> 
> They are pretty new around here, love their cheesesteak..


My daily breakfast was soft pretzels and coffee. Wawa has the best coffee. I need a bag of it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> My daily breakfast was soft pretzels and coffee. Wawa has the best coffee. I need a bag of it


Didn't you even say there cheese steaks weren't bad?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Didn't you even say there cheese steaks weren't bad?


Nothing is bad from wawa lol


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2018)

I paid 1.89$ a gallon last week and 1.91$ yesterday at Sam's club .


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I paid 1.89$ a gallon last week and 1.91$ yesterday at Sam's club .


4 bucks a gallon for premium on my way back from Vegas yesterday


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm actually in North Carolina chasing snow so this isn't home but there's about 10 inches down here so far.


This how we handle our downtime out here on the road. 

Yes that's a pitcher per guy.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> 4 bucks a gallon for premium on my way back from Vegas yesterday


Ouch! 

I pay 3.00$ for f-it-all-free for everything but the cars. 

I think we are real close to a gas line and that is part of why our gas is cheap.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> This how we handle our downtime out here on the road. View attachment 4246900
> 
> Yes that's a pitcher per guy.


is that a shot of tequila with salt on the rim, or is that some kind of weird sauce ?....or both¿


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2018)

I awoke today by someone ringing my downstairs doorbell this afternoon. It's almost always an Amazon delivery, but this time a dude says, 'This is Com Ed, buzz me up!', just like that. I replied that I do not have an appointment with com ed. "I need to get in to your building", he says to which I reply, 'then make an appointment with building management, are you new?' "Okay, someone will be calling you in 2-5 days about this!" to which I replied, 'They'll be calling whom? What is my name?' "Durden." he replies. 'Yes, that's what's listed on my buzzer. What is my first name?' He doesn't reply, so I look out my window at who is walking away. This dude was not dressed as a worker, and he was carrying 3-4 good size packages. I opened my window and yelled, 'Hey! Are those your packages???' and he started jogging without looking back. Yep, he was a thief looking for easy access to xmas season deliveries. Fortunately, I had nothing down there for him to take. Be really careful at this time of year, guys...


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is about a dollar a liter here, half of which are taxes


What exactly is your curency base?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> What exactly is your curency base?


 They use the Rand. It's 14.something Rand per US dollar currently.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> They use the Rand. It's 14.something Rand per US dollar currently.



Those Randy bastards...


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 10, 2018)

I take it he says dollar he means a us dollar then.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I take it he says dollar he means a us dollar then.


 I imagine so. He pays less than, say, a German. They pay about $5.60 a gallon now. A buck a liter computes to $3.80 a gallon ...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2018)

I have 2 different kinds of mandarin oranges. Just to let you all know how baller my life is right now.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I have 2 different kinds of mandarin oranges. Just to let you all know how baller my life is right now.


Speaking of " baller " I have a bag of tangerines...... of course their the size of grapefruits















I hope you got the zest of what I'm saying





Orange you glad I didn't make a corny joke.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

Morning everyone........it's 36F here in the great state of Tejas....

Coffee is ready if anyone wants it....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone........it's 36F here in the great state of Tejas....
> 
> Coffee is ready if anyone wants it....


weird ass weather here, snow yesterday, 45 today...low 50s for the next week...then who knows? probably rain frogs


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> weird ass weather here, snow yesterday, 45 today...low 50s for the next week...then who knows? probably rain frogs


it's been weird here too......surprised of the chill we have right now, course it's not uncommon though.....last year on the 7th heck we had 1ft of snow on the ground not almost 2" of rain....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

ok got the roof done yesterday.....now for the bitch part....still scratching my head with this one.......

yes this is the room that the roof fell through, i've already started spraying bleach in the area to try to kill everything off.....

think i have a plank of ply wood that i can cut......just need to figure everything else out.....
time will tell i guess


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok got the roof done yesterday.....now for the bitch part....still scratching my head with this one.......
> 
> yes this is the room that the roof fell through, i've already started spraying bleach in the area to try to kill everything off.....
> 
> ...


I'll help you out bro.....ok I mean lend moral support and advise from a far.......thar you go, my job is almost done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'll help you out bro.....ok I mean lend moral support and advise from a far.......thar you go, my job is almost done.


thanks man...appreciate it....i could use all the help i can get with this little project. I know i gotta knock out the shelve that's in there, it got wet too, and there is a hangar rod in there too that i used to hang my lights on.....gonna have to move that as well....prolly gonna move it up to give me a little more room in the height arena...so.....this should be interesting....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> weird ass weather here, snow yesterday, 45 today...low 50s for the next week...then who knows? probably rain frogs



I LOVE this movie...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

That made me want frog legs for dinner.......


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 11, 2018)

Met Robin Trower my hero the last time he was in town. He didn't allow any photos but I did get my poster signed. He is humble and sweet in person and at his age still rocks the house with his magical guitar licks. Been in the mood to listen to him all day - his recent albums are fabulous too.... 

He is eternally one of my top fave guitar players of all time and where my name comes from...

Takers get the honey, givers sing the blues!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVE this movie...


Is the name of the movie Magnolia? I was hoping it was Reign of Frogs where gigantic frogs rain down and terrorize the SFV.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> That made me want frog legs for dinner.......


Just imagine if they were gigantic, mutant frogs. It would take real skill to kill one and their legs would be the size of hams, and you'd only need one to feed a family. 


That would have been a better movie and meal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just imagine if they were gigantic, mutant frogs. It would take real skill to kill one and their legs would be the size of hams, and you'd only need one to feed a family.
> 
> 
> That would have been a better movie and meal.


true, ninja like even.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

damnit, still have another 45min for my first beer.....crap.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Is the name of the movie Magnolia? I was hoping it was Reign of Frogs where gigantic frogs rain down and terrorize the SFV.


Lol. Yep, Magnolia. Paul Thomas Anderson's best work, imo. That or _There Will Be Blood_. Love that guy...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Yep, Magnolia. Paul Thomas Anderson's best work, imo. That or _There Will Be Blood_. Love that guy...


I'll dig around and see if I can find it. I bet it's around, thanks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just imagine if they were gigantic, mutant frogs. It would take real skill to kill one and their legs would be the size of hams, and you'd only need one to feed a family.
> 
> 
> That would have been a better movie and meal.


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damnit, still have another 45min for my first beer.....crap.....


Time now!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2018)

This guy showed up at the scrap yard wanting to turn the stolen bucket in for cash. He dragged it thru town for about 6 miles. lol


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> This guy showed up at the scrap yard wanting to turn the stolen bucket in for cash. He dragged it thru town for about 6 miles. lol
> View attachment 4247842



Lmao. People have zero regard for anyone else's safety.

Is that a little backhoe bucket?










Accomplished figuring out i could zoom in and out on my phone with one finger


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Lmao. People have zero regard for anyone else's safety.
> Is that a little backhoe bucket?


Yep, there was even a video from someone's dash cam of him weaving in traffic. 4 or 5 people called the cops while he was en route. That piece of junk probably cornered at speed real well too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Double JJ smokes cigarettes? shame on him.....


----------



## Bareback (Dec 12, 2018)

@Roger A. Shrubber did you feel that quake this morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2018)

morning everyone......it's 55F and a wake up.......

coffee is on

@Roger A. Shrubber saw the news this morning, you ok bud.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2018)

lol

*MIGRANT CARAVAN: LET US IN OR GIVE EACH OF US $50,000 TO TURN AROUND AND GO HOME*
https://www.newsweek.com/migrant-caravan-let-us-or-give-each-us-50000-turn-around-and-go-home-1255043


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> lol
> 
> *MIGRANT CARAVAN: LET US IN OR GIVE EACH OF US $50,000 TO TURN AROUND AND GO HOME*
> https://www.newsweek.com/migrant-caravan-let-us-or-give-each-us-50000-turn-around-and-go-home-1255043


i was just reading that too......sitting here sipping on my coffee and laughing my ass off.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning everyone......it's 55F and a wake up.......
> 
> coffee is on
> 
> @Roger A. Shrubber saw the news this morning, you ok bud.....


guessing you're talking about the "earthquake"?....slept through it....didn't know about it till i saw the news.....spring city is about 60 miles from here...guess that's far enough,but thanks for thinking about me. most people that think about me would be glad if the earth opened up and swallowed me...


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)

We can't be giving the earth heartburn, so fuck them I say.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2018)

Some say a comet will fall from the sky
Followed by meteor showers and tidal waves
Followed by fault lines that cannot sit still
Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipshits

this ^ is what popped into my head when i saw the news this morning....

learn to swim, learn to swim, learn to swim........


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)

Not sure I'm ready for life after WIFI.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Some say a comet will fall from the sky
> Followed by meteor showers and tidal waves
> Followed by fault lines that cannot sit still
> Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipshits
> ...


This is what happens when you do not use science. You become Chicken A. Little.


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 12, 2018)

My daughter just said one of her classmates is half an half. What does that mean? She celebrates Christmas and Hanukkah.. I literally lol’d

Not that they celebrate both but that my daughter called her hnh..


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 12, 2018)

@tyler.durden 

Bro crazy funny shit at work today. My boss pays us a visit and was talking to the kid (19) in our department. Boss makes a fight club reference and say, “ he probably doesn’t even know who Tyler Durden is bro my mind immediately came here. I’m thinking, how the fuck do you know him. Maybe my boss is cooler than I think


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> Bro crazy funny shit at work today. My boss pays us a visit and was talking to the kid (19) in our department. Boss makes a fight club reference and say, “ he probably doesn’t even know who Tyler Durden is bro my mind immediately came here. I’m thinking, how the fuck do you know him. Maybe my boss is cooler than I think



Lol. Bro, I am everywhere


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2018)

I'll probably be worm food long before I get to 102.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2018)

PEYRONIE’S DISEASE


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 13, 2018)

Hanging with the fam on the east coast. My stoner paranoia’s coming back...as much as I love it here, I’m ready for this feelin to vamoose.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> PEYRONIE’S DISEASE


There was a local family named Peyronie here with 2 fairly cute daughters.

Nobody dated them more than once for some reason.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughter just said one of her classmates is half an half. What does that mean? She celebrates Christmas and Hanukkah.. I literally lol’d
> 
> Not that they celebrate both but that my daughter called her hnh..


lol, I thought it was a racial thing... As you may know, we have a racial group known as coloureds in South Africa...
Now some of them may well be of mixed descent, half of them would slap your teeth out if you called them mixed or black.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> lol, I thought it was a racial thing... As you may know, we have a racial group known as coloureds in South Africa...
> Now some of them may well be of mixed descent, half of them would slap your teeth out if you called them mixed or black.


Yes, I was a little concerned when she said that, then relieved when she explained.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> lol, I thought it was a racial thing... As you may know, we have a racial group known as coloureds in South Africa...
> Now some of them may well be of mixed descent, half of them would slap your teeth out if you called them mixed or black.


honestly, i can't keep up.....i try to call people what they want to be called, but i'd appreciate memos when the terminology changes. the last memo i got says "african americans"....but black is ok as long as it's used respectfully. not sure, but i believe colored is way out of date and considered racist.......or at least archaic


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

That is the thing, it works like this everywhere except South Africa.
We have a very complicated history. I am pretty big into shit from the 1600s to the 1700s.
As I said there are plenty of people of mixed race who we should probably just call black, but there are also many people descendant from the many tribes we found around the Cape a few hundred years ago. There are still some mixed race communities like the Basters who are proud of their heritage but others like the oorlams people ( the Dutch guys would understand what that means) and even the Griquas have mostly disappeared. The qua sound/word means people, and is found in almost all tribe names from khoi khoi (means men of men) to all the quas... like Namaquas etc...

They were, for the most part, pushed to the southern tip of Africa by the southernly moving real black Nguni tribes who were exterminating them and found themselves between the devil and the deep blue sea with multiple European countries successively conquering the cape and destroy the lifestyles and riches they had. So, don't all take kindly to being called black, or mixed either.

https://www.raremaps.com/gallery/detail/53593/africae-pars-meridionalis-cum-promontorio-bonae-spei-accurat-lotter

This map is from 1788 and shows many of the tribes (Look for the Dutch word natie -- nation, meaning folk or people, and also look for all the Quas, now that you know what it means).

My family was already in the country in the 1700s in the same town me and my dad and grandfather was born


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like a good flick, I'm surprised no one has made it before now...


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

Those teeth.... he could eat corn through a tennis racket.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2018)

Lol. They don't seem very judgy about teeth in the UK...


----------



## Bareback (Dec 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks like a good flick, I'm surprised no one has made it before now...


My daughter and I went to see it and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. They don't seem very judgy about teeth in the UK...


would you be?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 13, 2018)

Bring me weed instead of roses....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

Freddie was an Indian, never knew that till he was dead. his real name was Farrokh Bulsara....i think. where ever he came from, he could sing...i'll listen to their music till i die.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks like a good flick, I'm surprised no one has made it before now...


A fabulous singer and showman.
Still one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> Bring me weed instead of roses....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2018)

Turns out the Beagle Pup is very possessive of dad & during a cuddle last nigh the big boy wanted some attention & little guy went nutz.

Big boy had none of it & brought it right back - I should have probably gotten a couple of stitches but the super glue seems to be working.

Not his fault, my arm got in the way.


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Turns out the Beagle Pup is very possessive of dad & during a cuddle last nigh the big boy wanted some attention & little guy went nutz.
> 
> Big boy had none of it & brought it right back - I should have probably gotten a couple of stitches but the super glue seems to be working.
> 
> Not his fault, my arm got in the way.


ouch.

I've been in the middle of a full on dog fight. Still have the scars to show for it. It aint no fun.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A fabulous singer and showman.
> Still one of my absolute favorites.


One of the Greatest. They got Rami Malek as Freddie, he's such a talented actor (Mr. Robot, Da Sweet Blood of Jesus, etc..). Should be amazing...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> ouch.
> 
> I've been in the middle of a full on dog fight. Still have the scars to show for it. It aint no fun.


That's an understatement - he got my left wrist & from the lacerations it's obvious if he had really bitten down I might not have a hand.

Fffuuuuck ~ he's got an enormous mouth with really big teef.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2018)

I think this is how the apocalypse starts.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A fabulous singer and showman.
> Still one of my absolute favorites.


Real talk!





SH420


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 13, 2018)

Justin Jackson got me 17.5 points in fantasy. In the playoffs looking at 700$ 1st place if I keep winning. 
Ben Roethlisberger _QB - PIT_ *FP* View News View Videos
Sun 3:25 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
RB 
Justin Jackson _RB - LAC_ View News View Videos
Win, _29_*-*_28_
- - - 58 1 3 27 - - - - - 17.50
RB 
Saquon Barkley _RB - NYG_ View Videos
Sun 12:00 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
WR 
Odell Beckham _WR - NYG_ *DNP* View News View Videos
Sun 12:00 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
WR 
D.J. Moore _WR - CAR_ View Videos
Mon 7:15 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
TE 
Zach Ertz _TE - PHI_ View Videos
Sun 7:20 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
_R/W/
T_ 
Lamar Miller _RB - HOU_ View Videos
Sat 3:30 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
*Bench*
BN 
Aaron Rodgers _QB - GB_ *FP* View Videos
Sun 12:00 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
BN 
James Conner _RB - PIT_ *DNP* View News View Videos
Sun 3:25 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
BN 
Gus Edwards _RB - BAL_ View Videos
Sun 12:00 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
BN 
Adam Humphries _WR - TB_ View Videos
Sun 12:00 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
*PAT* *FG Made* *Fantasy
POS* *Move* *Kicker* *Opp* *Status* *Genius* *Made* *Miss* *0-19* *20-29* *30-39* *40-49* *50+* *Points*
K 
Justin Tucker _K - BAL_
Sun 12:00 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - 0.00
*Bench
* *Tackles* *Turnover* *Score* *Kick* *Ret* *Points* *Fantasy
POS* *Move* *Defense Team* *Opp* *Status* *Genius* *Sack* *Int* *Fum Rec* *Saf* *TD* *Block* *TD* *Pts Allow* *Points*
DEF 
Baltimore Ravens _DEF_ View Videos
Sun 12:00 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - 0.00
*Bench*
BN 
Pittsburgh Steelers _DEF_ View Videos
Sun 3:25 pmGet Tickets Get Advice 
- - - - - - - - 0.00
BN 
Minnesota Vikings _DEF

@Gary Goodson how you doing bro?_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Justin Jackson got me 17.5 points in fantasy. In the playoffs looking at 700$ 1st place if I keep winning.
> Ben Roethlisberger _QB - PIT_ *FP* View News View Videos
> Sun 3:25 pmGet Tickets Get Advice
> - - - - - - - - - - - - 0.00
> ...


i'm going to start the fantasy porn league.....if i have to pretend to do something that no one in their right mind would pay me to do, it's not going to be playing football with a bunch of dudes


----------



## dangledo (Dec 14, 2018)

I haven't watched even a minute of football this year. Not that i do any year. If I'm with my buddies and they start talking football, ill leave, cause they won't stfu. 

Unless we're shwallerin beers at Hooters, then I'm not listening anyway. 

Fuck some Buffalo shrimp sound good right now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

Freddie Mercury at Live Aid






what a performance....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 14, 2018)

Queen was one of the soundtracks of my youth - love Freddie forever <3 

Some of my faves:


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Turns out the Beagle Pup is very possessive of dad & during a cuddle last nigh the big boy wanted some attention & little guy went nutz.
> 
> Big boy had none of it & brought it right back - I should have probably gotten a couple of stitches but the super glue seems to be working.
> 
> Not his fault, my arm got in the way.


I have terriers, small but fierce little guys. I recommend a squirt bottle/gun, or a broom. I can't imagine how hard big boy could tag you. How was the beagle? Did he learn not to fuck with big brother cuddles?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

i loved most of his stuff in that era......sheesh why do i get the feeling i'm tellin my age here......


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i loved most of his stuff in that era......sheesh why do i get the feeling i'm tellin my age here......


I think we all appreciate the sounds of our youth, no matter our age ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

true, kinda had to agree with ya there....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm going to start the fantasy porn league.....if i have to pretend to do something that no one in their right mind would pay me to do, it's not going to be playing football with a bunch of dudes


Hey fuck you man. If you don't like Football and gambling you must be Canadian or some weird shit like that.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i loved most of his stuff in that era......sheesh why do i get the feeling i'm tellin my age here......


yer gonna have ta SPEAK UP sonny (wicked denture-smacking sounds)


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> yer gonna have ta SPEAK UP sonny (wicked denture-smacking sounds)


eh!! what did ya say....here let me put that horn in ear for better sound....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Hey fuck you man. If you don't like Football and gambling you must be Canadian or some weird shit like that.


don't do fantasy football...but damn i love those sports books in vegas....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> eh!! what did ya say....here let me put that horn in ear for better sound....


How many horns can you fit in your ear? Asking for a friend


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> How many horns can you fit in your ear? Asking for a friend


yeah yeah......likely story......


2 or 3......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Hey fuck you man. If you don't like Football and gambling you must be Canadian or some weird shit like that.


nope, born in Fl., raised in Tn., what education i got was in Mn......just don't give a shit about sports....they're all boring as fuck.
i don't mind playing with some friends, but watching people i don't know play a game? wtf would i do that? might as well have "the monopoly and parcheesi channel"....competitive Chinese checkers......"Life" for pink slips.....
if it entertains you, good for you. i understand some of it...but i have no control of that game. i can't direct the strategy, i can't move players where i want them to be....i'm gonna go watch cartoons
and gambling.....just no...oh i lost?....oh, i lost again?...oh, i lost 50 times in a row?...YAY! i won once...and won back 1/5th of the money i lost already? let me do that again.......


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope, born in Fl., raised in Tn., what education i got was in Mn......just don't give a shit about sports....they're all boring as fuck.
> i don't mind playing with some friends, but watching people i don't know play a game? wtf would i do that? might as well have "the monopoly and parcheesi channel"....competitive Chinese checkers......"Life" for pink slips.....
> if it entertains you, good for you. i understand some of it...but i have no control of that game. i can't direct the strategy, i can't move players where i want them to be....i'm gonna go watch cartoons


Yeah I get why its not for everyone. I played, my dad played. Was going to start a pickup game the other night but we had melting/ freezing weather, icy as hell. Atleast you spent time in MN, good man. I'd rather play than watch. My brother got me into fantasy so I rock it every year. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

i kind of thought about fantasy football at one point, but i get consumed by games. if i got involved in it, within a year i'd know reams of stats about players of a real game that i don't really care about....
i play mmo games, i put in the time to know how to play each class i have, i know the mechanics of boss fights, i know those little details that make you "not a bad"....not sure i want to put that much effort into fantasy football....now back to my original suggestion of fantasy porn.....i might put some time into that....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i kind of thought about fantasy football at one point, but i get consumed by games. if i got involved in it, within a year i'd know reams of stats about players of a real game that i don't really care about....
> i play mmo games, i put in the time to know how to play each class i have, i know the mechanics of boss fights, i know those little details that make you "not a bad"....not sure i want to put that much effort into fantasy football....now back to my original suggestion of fantasy porn.....i might put some time into that....


Ill draft John Holmes, pre aids era for my first rounder


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Ill draft John Holmes, pre aids era for my first rounder


We all know Linda Lovelace would eat him for lunch.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We all know Linda Lovelace would eat him for lunch.


Dude I really dont know any porn names. Just watch alot of tv/movies. with refrences. attractive chick hotty with a body, all i need. How's your new big dog treating you? (lmao you like that transition?) Also did you catch the Miami miracle?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> How's your new big dog treating you? (lmao you like that transition?) Also did you catch the Miami miracle?


Big dog is great until you do something dumb like get your arm in the way when he's in mid-fight. I should have gotten stitches - too late now though.

Miami miracle? More like Belichick's boneheaded coaching.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

Ron Jeremy.....he may be a hedgehog, but he's been a top performer for over 30 years...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We all know Linda Lovelace would eat him for lunch.


For some reason I'm reminded of the irresistible force vs. the immovable object.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)

Those three people are often all in one, like Trump. I think they call them...Conmen hehe


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

This picture is called "La Fable du P'tit Phoque."

That's French.

It stands for "the Fapple of the Titty Fuck."

Those dirty French are deviated preverts, the lot of them.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2018)

Morning everyone. We picked this up yesterday, I love the name. Haven’t tried it and probably won’t because we were given the wrong one, ours is supposed to be a 1g not .5g. Gonna swap for ours today. 
They sell these for $20!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2018)

I _am _smiling


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2018)

How the heck does a armored truck door "pop" open, _plastic _bags of cash hop out onto the roadway and bust open. I mean did the truck go airborne or what? Yeah, I really want these folks picking up my deposits. LOL

https://www.nj.com/news/2018/12/300k-still-in-the-wind-after-armored-truck-dumps-half-a-million-dollars-on-nj-highway.html


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> How the heck does a armored truck door "pop" open, _plastic _bags of cash hop out onto the roadway and bust open. I mean did the truck go airborne or what? Yeah, I really want these folks picking up my deposits. LOL
> 
> https://www.nj.com/news/2018/12/300k-still-in-the-wind-after-armored-truck-dumps-half-a-million-dollars-on-nj-highway.html


I’m never in the right place at the right time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m never in the right place at the right time


You and me both - I constantly hear "Dude, you should have been here yesterday".

FML


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2018)

So yesterday the front end of my truck felt pretty rough and the steering wheel was shaking pretty bad. Any ideas?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So yesterday the front end of my truck felt pretty rough and the steering wheel was shaking pretty bad. Any ideas?


Tire getting ready to fall off check your lug nuts.
Tie rod ends
Idler bushing
rotors out of round causing flat spots on the tires, out of balance.
Lack of public funding for your road, fill in some pot holes.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So yesterday the front end of my truck felt pretty rough and the steering wheel was shaking pretty bad. Any ideas?


Plow truck? That used to happen yearly until i had them toed out which gives them better alignment with the plow on.

It'll fuck up your tires in the summer if you don't get them rotated regularly


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Tire getting ready to fall off check your lug nuts.
> Tie rod ends
> Idler bushing
> rotors out of round causing flat spots on the tires, out of balance.
> Lack of public funding for your road, fill in some pot holes.


Yup lugs were loose on front driver side. Not sure how but that's what it was.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2018)

The free fixes are the best!


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone. We picked this up yesterday, I love the name. Haven’t tried it and probably won’t because we were given the wrong one, ours is supposed to be a 1g not .5g. Gonna swap for ours today.
> They sell these for $20!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249489


I picked up some brass knuckles yesterday. 36 bucks 's a gram.

They fucked up, they should let you keep that shit and still give you yours.. wasting gas going back and forth becouse some high ass little kid fucked up is unacceptable.

I recommend you let your wife handle it...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yup lugs were loose on front driver side. Not sure how but that's what it was.


look at GPap, first diagnosis outta the box, over da interwebz no less


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> look at GPap, first diagnosis outta the box, over da interwebz no less


Credit really belongs to the "Americas Tire co." for providing me the same experience exiting their parking lot.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yup lugs were loose on front driver side. Not sure how but that's what it was.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2018)

What's up with the NFL this year? I'm actually pulling for Oakland and Dallas today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I picked up some brass knuckles yesterday. 36 bucks 's a gram.
> 
> They fucked up, they should let you keep that shit and still give you yours.. wasting gas going back and forth becouse some high ass little kid fucked up is unacceptable.
> 
> I recommend you let your wife handle it...


Lol she is handling it, that’s most likely the problem. We paid for 1g her friend brought the wrong one so she is coming by tonight with ours. Supposedly..


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2018)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2018)

DAAAHH Bears. 10-4, good buddy...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2018)

USPS has unilaterally moved a Northern CA town to Montgomery Alabama, Merry Christmas.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> USPS has unilaterally moved a Northern CA town to Montgomery Alabama, Merry Christmas.


I did not have a lot of confidence in the USPS to begin with.

Tracking on a recently scheduled Sunday delivery shows they "tried to deliver but could not access the delivery address at 6:49 p.m."

I'm not sure where they tried to deliver the package. I was sitting in my control room waiting for them. The only conclusion I
can get to is someone did not want to do their job and deliver that package on a Sunday night.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's up with the NFL this year? I'm actually pulling for Oakland and Dallas today.


Sorry bout them Cowboys


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I picked up some brass knuckles yesterday. 36 bucks 's a gram.
> 
> They fucked up, they should let you keep that shit and still give you yours.. wasting gas going back and forth becouse some high ass little kid fucked up is unacceptable.
> 
> I recommend you let your wife handle it...


It arrived.. as you can see, she is handling it..


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> USPS has unilaterally moved a Northern CA town to Montgomery Alabama, Merry Christmas.


It's going to be a culture shock.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2018)

From the Doing It Wrong files ...







the OTHER end is called the buttstock for a reason.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's going to be a culture shock.


From both sides!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> From the Doing It Wrong files ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the first time they actually SEE a gun! I bet this swap was ordered for 4/1 and they fucked it up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> From the Doing It Wrong files ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


proof that most P.D.s don't have an intelligence test.....


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> From both sides!


The minor league baseball team in Montgomery is called the " biscuits "........j/s...... also Montgomery was once under water or at least the south side was, there's shark teeth in the sand everywhere. I had a guy working for me back in '90 and on a Thursday night he was down there just hanging out.....bam victim of a drive-by ( It's a shit hole of a town ).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> proof that most P.D.s don't have an intelligence test.....


Supposedly scoring too high on police IQ tests excludes people from consideration as patrol cops. 
It's because of attrition. Smart people get bored and move on.
My overall impression of police officers is that they are lazy and do as little as possible when it comes to fighting crime or serving their community.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The minor league baseball team in Montgomery is called the " biscuits "........j/s...... also Montgomery was once under water or at least the south side was, there's shark teeth in the sand everywhere. I had a guy working for me back in '90 and on a Thursday night he was down there just hanging out.....bam victim of a drive-by ( It's a shit hole of a town ).


Did they ever play the Gainesville Gravy?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Supposedly scoring too high on police IQ tests excludes people from consideration as patrol cops.
> It's because of attrition. Smart people get bored and move on.
> My overall impression of police officers is that they are lazy and do as little as possible when it comes to fighting crime or serving their community.


there are always exceptions that prove the rule, but yeah, they're exceptions, ^ this seems to be the rule they're proving


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Supposedly scoring too high on police IQ tests excludes people from consideration as patrol cops.
> It's because of attrition. Smart people get bored and move on.
> My overall impression of police officers is that they are lazy and do as little as possible when it comes to fighting crime or serving their community.


Around here most cops have a nepoleon complex. And like to use their badge to in force the " because I said so " form of law more than " it's actually a law " law.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Did they ever play the Gainesville Gravy?


Yeah..... mopped'em up


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2018)

Wanna make a bet sunshine ? I bet you Askren the real deal and beats lawler


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wanna make a bet sunshine ? I bet you Askren the real deal and beats lawler


I don't gamble.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2018)

The shaman sings our fears to life so we can slay them. 

Good night good souls


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't gamble.


What about on mcgregor cerrone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> The shaman sings our fears to life so we can slay them.
> 
> Good night good souls


Wait - is that supposed to help me sleep???

Now I'm crouched in a dark corner of the room clutching a shotgun wishing for NVG.

If Santa comes early he's FUCKED!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> What about on mcgregor cerrone


Wait... what...is that really happening.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Wait... what...is that really happening.


No, there was talk if it for a minute and I thought it would be a bad ass fight...but realistically to risky for mcgregor is he lost to cerrone he pretty much loses all credibility my guess it they’ll put him in there with a small top 10 featherweight


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 18, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> No, there was talk if it for a minute and I thought it would be a bad ass fight...but realistically to risky for mcgregor is he lost to cerrone he pretty much loses all credibility my guess it they’ll put him in there with a small top 10 featherweight


McGregor can't make that weight, he'll never fight in that weight class again. Come on man, look he was 28 the last time he made weight dudes 30 now. He will die if his cheating ass tries that shit again. I bet you he loses his next fight if he fights anyone in the top ten. Best fight for McGregor right now is dustin poirier. Most winnable fight available. Everyone else smokes this fool. I can't believe you're still sucking that guys dick, I thought you'd be sucking another guys dick by now.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 18, 2018)

Hot Bottom Feeder


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

Arguing armchair analysts


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> McGregor can't make that weight, he'll never fight in that weight class again. Come on man, lookView attachment 4251094 he was 28 the last time he made weight dudes 30 now. He will die if his cheating ass tries that shit again. I bet you he loses his next fight if he fights anyone in the top ten. Best fight for McGregor right now is dustin poirier. Most winnable fight available. Everyone else smokes this fool. I can't believe you're still sucking that guys dick, I thought you'd be sucking another guys dick by now.


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> McGregor can't make that weight, he'll never fight in that weight class again. Come on man, lookView attachment 4251094 he was 28 the last time he made weight dudes 30 now. He will die if his cheating ass tries that shit again. I bet you he loses his next fight if he fights anyone in the top ten. Best fight for McGregor right now is dustin poirier. Most winnable fight available. Everyone else smokes this fool. I can't believe you're still sucking that guys dick, I thought you'd be sucking another guys dick by now.


Neckbearded jizz yeti's gotta eat.

(in memoriam Bobby Z 2015-2018 )


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Neckbearded jizz yeti's gotta eat.
> 
> (in memoriam Bobby Z 2015-2018 )



I've used that line, more than once. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I've used that line, more than once. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "But is it an evil graduate studies program?"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> "But is it an evil graduate studies program?"


Aren't they all?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't they all?


I found a "prince" of a tepid one, merely venal


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Neckbearded jizz yeti's gotta eat.
> 
> (in memoriam Bobby Z 2015-2018 )


What happen to Bobby Z ? He finally get caught molesting one of his students ? I knew it was only a matter of time , I told y’all, you are as good as the company you keep ;/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> McGregor can't make that weight, he'll never fight in that weight class again. Come on man, lookView attachment 4251094 he was 28 the last time he made weight dudes 30 now. He will die if his cheating ass tries that shit again. I bet you he loses his next fight if he fights anyone in the top ten. Best fight for McGregor right now is dustin poirier. Most winnable fight available. Everyone else smokes this fool. I can't believe you're still sucking that guys dick, I thought you'd be sucking another guys dick by now.


I’m sure he could still make feather especially since anyone in the lightweight top 10 is a really tough fight for him, wanna make a bet his next fight is at feather


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

Id wager sunshine would ragdoll the jizzyeti all over jizzyetis mom's basement


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

You can try and talk whatever shot you want, facts are your boy BobbyZ was always talking about kids and molestation/rape and was clearly projecting is inner dialog onto the forum, then it turned out he was teaching kids with these thoughts going through his mind and Is now gone, who could guess why? That’s your buddy not mine, you wanna keep with chomos that’s on you


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> You can try and talk whatever shot you want, facts are your boy BobbyZ was always talking about kids and molestation/rape and was clearly projecting is inner dialog onto the forum, then it turned out he was teaching kids with these thoughts going through his mind and Is now gone, who could guess why? That’s your buddy not mine, you wanna keep with chomos that’s on you


Sounds like he “got” to you.. Dont be mad bro..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> You can try and talk whatever shot you want, facts are your boy BobbyZ was always talking about kids and molestation/rape and was clearly projecting is inner dialog onto the forum, then it turned out he was teaching kids with these thoughts going through his mind and Is now gone, who could guess why? That’s your buddy not mine, you wanna keep with chomos that’s on you


Bubbles, we haven't forgotten you getting fired from the gas station for trading ciggies for handies from the middle school girls. You best keep pedo accusations outta here lest you be burned down.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Bubbles, we haven't forgotten you getting fired from the gas station for trading ciggies for handies from the middle school girls. You best keep pedo accusations outta here lest you be burned down.


Lol, keep trying malt, your loyalty to a pedo is disturbing...I suggest you stop and think before you end up like Bobby


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, keep trying malt, your loyalty to a pedo is disturbing


Your projection is fascinating. You were fired for being a pedo; you merely accused Bob because he's a teacher. Envy much chode chaser?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Your projection is fascinating. You were fired for being a pedo; you merely accused Bob because he's a teacher. Envy much chode chaser?


Lol, you guys really do live in a fantasy world...no wonder you spend all day on RIU the real world is to much for you


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, you guys really do live in a fantasy world...no wonder you spend all day on RIU the real world is to much for you


Did your mom ever bankroll your nursing home scam?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

Lol chode chaser



Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, you guys really do live in a fantasy world...no wonder you spend all day on RIU the real world is to much for you


Yet here you are coming back for more.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

I’m never on this site, I stop by from time to time to see just how pathetic some of you are, and wow are you pathetic


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did your mom ever bankroll your nursing home scam?


I am doing very well these days thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

That's so f'n weird. Abe used to say the exact same things. Abe called Bobby Z a pedo because Bob was merciless and then it came out Abe was a pedo. Abe had mommy issues and you jizz on your mom's towels. 

How oddly coincidental.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyhoo, it’s been fun but iv got to get back to the real world while you guys suck each other off for some sense of validation, I’ll be back in 6mths or so to see who’s the next one to disappear, I’m putting my money on malt  lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's so f'n weird. Abe used to say the exact same things. Abe called Bobby Z a pedo because Bob was merciless and then it came out Abe was a pedo. Abe had mommy issues and you jizz on your mom's towels.
> 
> How oddly coincidental.


Not to mention bankrolling his lifestyle


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Not to mention bankrolling his lifestyle


Down to swearing he was never here, yet obsessively lurking while signed out. I wonder what the probability of that possibility is.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Down to swearing he was never here, yet obsessively lurking while signed out. I wonder what the probability of that possibility is.


The Xmas season is getting to him; it's hard to find all the "My Little Pony" gear for his fiancee in Vegas


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Down to swearing he was never here, yet obsessively lurking while signed out. I wonder what the probability of that possibility is.


I suspect we're less than one sigmacro from the top of the bell curve


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The Xmas season is getting to him; it's hard to find all the "My Little Pony" gear for his fiancee in Vegas


He just doesn't know the right stores


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> He just doesn't know the right stores


"Those stores" don't carry the coloring books


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> "Those stores" don't carry the coloring books


 Or the eternally popular "connect the dot" puzzles


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The Xmas season is getting to him; it's hard to find all the "My Little Pony" gear for his fiancee in Vegas


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4251257


 Secret Santa rides again.

I may have seen an elf or 2 by the mailbox earlier, or it could have been a cookie flashback, who knows?

Thank You Secret Santa!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> You can try and talk whatever shot you want, facts are your boy BobbyZ was always talking about kids and molestation/rape and was clearly projecting is inner dialog onto the forum, then it turned out he was teaching kids with these thoughts going through his mind and Is now gone, who could guess why? That’s your buddy not mine, you wanna keep with chomos that’s on you


Just because you still act like a child does not mean you can fuck them


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just because you still act like a child does not mean you can fuck them


Down goes Bubbles, Down goes Bubbles.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2018)

This is a pretty good forum site if you have aging parents or SO's. At least you know you are not the only one with difficulties.
https://www.agingcare.com/caregiver-forum


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 19, 2018)

This week's smoke are two traditional classics - white widow & girl scout cookies.

6 seeds had failure to thrive. Never escaped the seed pod and drooped their heads down. Bummed cause it was Cheese candy one of my faves. Oh well, started a new batch - hope to have better luck.

Roasted pork loin with sweet potatoes & black eye peas for dinner.

Joe & Beth on the stereo


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2018)

Merry Christmas 
Guy asks for a username change 40 minutes ago in support
Didn’t get an answer in 30 minutes so he goes to our Facebook page 
Than messages this spams 26 messages and posts a wall post

I ban him obviously 
Than his significant other or friend messages me to tell me how I’m a garbage human being who has no compassion because he got a little angry and needed help and it was
Too long of a wait for an admin 

So I thought I’d really be a garbage human and post this bullsjit for people to laugh at


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2018)

sunni said:


> Merry Christmas
> Guy asks for a username change 40 minutes ago in support
> Didn’t get an answer in 30 minutes so he goes to our Facebook page
> Than messages this spams 26 messages and posts a wall post
> ...


LOL Merry f'n Christmas eh? Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Merry f'n Christmas eh? Hope you guys are doing well.


I’m doing great Busy as fuck but great


----------



## Vd22 (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm glad you posted that, lmfao!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2018)

sunni said:


> Merry Christmas
> Guy asks for a username change 40 minutes ago in support
> Didn’t get an answer in 30 minutes so he goes to our Facebook page
> Than messages this spams 26 messages and posts a wall post
> ...


Sounds familiar, I think I have it narrowed to 40 people. Plus or minus.

Is the little one driving yet?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy Holidays Sunni good to see you! I see some things never change around here...thanks for the laugh! 

Instrumental Stoner Jams


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds familiar, I think I have it narrowed to 40 people. Plus or minus.
> 
> Is the little one driving yet?


Basically lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> Happy Holidays Sunni good to see you! I see some things never change around here...thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Instrumental Stoner Jams


You too


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 19, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> Anyhoo, it’s been fun but iv got to get back to the real world while you guys suck each other off for some sense of validation, I’ll be back in 6mths or so to see who’s the next one to disappear, I’m putting my money on malt  lol


You're such a pedophile you probably try to touch your own inner child.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2018)

sunni said:


> Merry Christmas
> Guy asks for a username change 40 minutes ago in support
> Didn’t get an answer in 30 minutes so he goes to our Facebook page
> Than messages this spams 26 messages and posts a wall post
> ...


In the Christmas spirit, you should have invited him in to play with us, Bella


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You're such a pedophile you probably try to touch your own inner child.


Do you know how much bubbles is willing to pay to see conner McGregor's nude baby pictures? The ones he drew just aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> In the Christmas spirit, you should have invited him in to play with us, Bella


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 19, 2018)

Home from work and found this in the mail box 

Thanks secret Santa 
Merry Christmas


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


The Japanese have sex piranha, it seems.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The Japanese have sex piranha, it seems.






Good dog.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 19, 2018)

So excited, I just ordered a magic butter machine for my Christmas present! Does anyone else have one?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 20, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> So excited, I just ordered a magic butter machine for my Christmas present! Does anyone else have one?


I churn hard as fuck.





but no i dont have one...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2018)

Uh-oh, I'm in a porker/drug death state

https://www.americashealthrankings.org/explore/annual


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 20, 2018)

I've made butter & oils the old fashion way but never made a tincture because the process didn't seem very safe to me and a fire hazard.

We can finally have legal cbd hemp oil products in our state. It helps with my anxiety and insomnia a bunch so I look forward to finally being able to make my own tinctures because they charge a small fortune for it at the shops. 

I've made hash with ice in a mini washing machine so I already have a good set of fine mesh bags.

I also plan on making some salves/lotions, gummy bears and compound butter to cook with. 

I bought the "holiday bundle" which includes a silicone decarb box with thermometer & silicone butter tray.

I love to cook and make things so this will simplify everything for me a lot. 

When watching some videos making gummy bears I notice they add flat chips of material instead of decarbed loose weed. What is that?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2018)

Morning everyone......

coffee is on, it hot and ready to go

animals are feed, fences looked at......

for some reason i'm thinking pancakes today....hmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......
> 
> coffee is on, it hot and ready to go
> 
> ...


Every morning I make pancakes for the birds. I'll throw a couple extra on the griddle for ya


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Every morning I make pancakes for the birds. I'll throw a couple extra on the griddle for ya


that works.....i'll bring the syrup


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Every morning I make pancakes for the birds. I'll throw a couple extra on the griddle for ya


I make waffles just about every Saturday morning as the Grand boys usually spend Friday night with us & I never have to wake them up.
They can smell em cooking & come running downstairs. 

I add cinnamon and pecan pieces to the batter which brings them to a whole nother level.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I make waffles just about every Saturday morning as the Grand boys usually spend Friday night with us & I never have to wake them up.
> They can smell em cooking & come running downstairs.
> 
> I add cinnamon and pecan pieces to the batter which brings them to a whole nother level.


Jesus that sounds tasty and a lot more work than pancakes, STOP giving the cockatoo ideas!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I make waffles just about every Saturday morning as the Grand boys usually spend Friday night with us & I never have to wake them up.
> They can smell em cooking & come running downstairs.
> 
> I add cinnamon and pecan pieces to the batter which brings them to a whole nother level.


That sounds like food fit for a polar bear


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......
> 
> coffee is on, it hot and ready to go
> 
> ...


I did that yesterday around noon, first time in years I had pancakes or a 3 hr nap.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Didn't even listen but off the title this song is stuck in my head.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

Guess who was thinking of me?



Thank you Santa, who ever you are.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 20, 2018)

Christmas present: underwear for Dads - the name makes me laugh 

https://www.fridababy.com/product/fridaballs/


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

6 GG #4 S1 on the left and 12 Dragon Fruit F2 on the right, 100% germination. Turned out all my Snow Temple F2s were male, killed them.


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2018)

Virginia O'Hanlon of "Yes, Virginia, There is a Santa Claus" reads her famous letter 







*




*


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2018)

_"This herb, which goes by the botanical name of Nepeta cataria, induces changes in cat behavior. In my view, it's worth considering whether giving a mood-altering substance to a pet is ethical. I argue laughing at a cat who has been given a drug even if they seem happy should raise questions about human power and animal autonomy."_

https://www.livescience.com/64360-catnip-ethics.html?utm_source=lsh-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20181220-lsh


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4252542
> 
> 6 GG #4 S1 on the left and 12 Dragon Fruit F2 on the right, 100% germination. Turned out all my Snow Temple F2s were male, killed them.


Nice! I haven't seen #3 or 4 Pearlite in these parts in a while. I know, poor planning on my part. I end up with (last minute) 1/2 a generic bag after rinsing.

Since moving I've tried my hand at soil, turns out I'm better at Ballet Dancing then switching a tent over to soil.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice! I haven't seen #3 or 4 Pearlite in these parts in a while. I know, poor planning on my part. I end up with (last minute) 1/2 a generic bag after rinsing.
> 
> Since moving I've tried my hand at soil, turns out I'm better at Ballet Dancing then switching a tent over to soil.


I've considered moving to actual soil but soilless drain to waste is just dirt simple ;D plus I suck at ballet. Yeah good morning, I'm off to the post office, finished the Christmas Card list.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm off to the post office.


isn't it like 4 am out there?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> isn't it like 4 am out there?


Good morning, 4:32 am and I'm back home. This time of year it's the only time I'll go to the post office.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, 4:32 am and I'm back home. This time of year it's the only time I'll go to the post office.


Gotta be up extra early to make pancakes


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I've considered moving to actual soil but soilless drain to waste is just dirt simple ;D plus I suck at ballet. Yeah good morning, I'm off to the post office, finished the Christmas Card list.


The last couple years I’d been mostly soil. Only water at first, hard to fuck that up lol. After a few waterings with just h20, i’d start feeding @around 1.0 EC and ramping up with every feeding to around 1.6 EC. Treat it exactly as you would with a peat based dirt drain to waste.
Probably a waste using soil like this but very easy and beautiful plants.

Only thing I was using was Kings Mix, which is a light soil ammended with some coco, and megacrop.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> The last couple years I’d been mostly soil. Only water at first, hard to fuck that up lol. After a few waterings with just h20, i’d start feeding @around 1.0 EC and ramping up with every feeding to around 1.6 EC. Treat it exactly as you would with a peat based dirt drain to waste.
> Probably a waste using soil like this but very easy and beautiful plants.
> 
> Only thing I was using was Kings Mix, which is a light soil ammended with some coco, and megacrop.


I had planted soil clones into a True Value all purpose soil, all but one. They just didn't like it, bugs at the same time.
I'll see if I can find Kings Mix down here, I don't want fill my septic system with salts from runoff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Gotta be up extra early to make pancakes



Winter's hard, so have some pancakes...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 21, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I had planted soil clones into a True Value all purpose soil, all but one. They just didn't like it, bugs at the same time.
> I'll see if I can find Kings Mix down here, I don't want fill my septic system with salts from runoff.


My only concern when buying my soil is that the pallets weren’t outside uncovered and getting rained on. I won’t buy it like that.

Buy yeah bro, if you get a chance, try some
Kings Mix. It made by Royal Gold. Good shit.


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

I have to say, the polyester batting has ruined soil or coco grows for me.
It is just so clean,andwhenI'mdone I roll up the root carpet, put it in a bag and throw it away.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, 4:32 am and I'm back home. This time of year it's the only time I'll go to the post office.


i forgot it probably gets crazy busy there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Uh-oh, I'm in a porker/drug death state
> 
> https://www.americashealthrankings.org/explore/annual


wow, Tn. drug related deaths have doubled in the last ten years....wonder how it is i pass the same tweakers twitching down the sidewalk every time i go out....the local tweakers must be very healthy.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> _"This herb, which goes by the botanical name of Nepeta cataria, induces changes in cat behavior. In my view, it's worth considering whether giving a mood-altering substance to a pet is ethical. I argue laughing at a cat who has been given a drug even if they seem happy should raise questions about human power and animal autonomy."_
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/64360-catnip-ethics.html?utm_source=lsh-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20181220-lsh


i've never actually bought cat nip, but pretty much every pet i've ever owned has gotten high, either actively trying to get my attention, or just from being in the general area. i've had one dog and two cats that would come sit right in your lap, or as close as possible(the dog was a sheppard mix, little alrge for a lap dog) whenever i was smoking weed. they seemed to like it, and never freaked out. if i ever noticed one of them getting distressed from it, i would put them in a different room, but all i've ever seen is a little poor coordination, a huge appetite, and then a nap....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

Morning everyone.....48F right now, gonna be 67 this afternoon and sunny

Coffee is ready.....

hey what wrong with pancakes, those fuckers were good....

just not as good as the fried fish and shrimp we had last night though....yeah finger food night....


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

.Yeah I had some pothead dogs too. The lassie collie would pass out on the lawnmower like she was shot, with legs going every way as she slept.
I also couldn't NOT let them smoke, as they would scratch on the garage door if I smoked inside and it would have drawn my folk's attention.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.....48F right now, gonna be 67 this afternoon and sunny
> 
> Coffee is ready.....
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

all this soil talk reminds me i need to see my bolvine friends across the way. Do a little folding of the soil i have for the next season of outside veggie garden....

yeah that smell will wake ya up in the morning...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2018)

Holy fucking hangover. My bar had their Christmas party last night and I stayed out way too late. Had a blast tho. I think.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Had a blast tho. I think.


Never on booze, but pills? oh boy. My response always was, "they" told me I; had so much fun; was the life of the party; embarrassed myself horribly; duuuuuude!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Never on booze, but pills? oh boy. My response always was, "they" told me I; had so much fun; was the life of the party; embarrassed myself horribly; duuuuuude!!!


Customer of mine handed me a cookie too so anything after midnight is a blur.


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My bar


That's your problem right there.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> That's your problem right there.


What?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Holy fucking hangover. My bar had their Christmas party last night and I stayed out way too late. Had a blast tho. I think.


You own a bar?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2018)

Too everyone of riu


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What?


IT seems like a super hard job... its right up there with herding cats.
I don't really put up well with fools and drunks.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You own a bar?


Lol no just pretty much live there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2018)

Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmas’s


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4253519
> Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmas’s


Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Merry Christmas to you too


Have you seen ToEToe anywhere?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)

I went to Meijers at like 9am this morning. Don't they make the Jagermeifter Spice anymore? That's just sad.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone who says they like jager is a liar


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)

No i liked the Jager Spice. Maybe I was fucked up.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2018)

Liar


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)

LIAR? About what?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Anyone who says they like jager is a liar


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Anyone who says they like jager is a liar


i one time mentioned jagermeister to some tourist from Germany. they looked at me like i look at most tourist, and told me that in Germany, Jagermeister was for when you had a cold.....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 22, 2018)

This shit is awesome. I wonder where they sourced their genetics.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 23, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Liar


I’m a liar 

I go through periods where I drink allot more of it than others, but even If I’m not going to drink it all night long, starting the drinking night out with a few shots of ice cold Jager shots usually gets Frank the Tank to come out and play.

I used to pound the fuck out of southern comfort when I was a kid. Can’t stand that shit anymore. Some nasty ass shit to me nowadays.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m a liar
> 
> I go through periods where I drink allot more of it than others, but even If I’m not going to drink it all night long, starting the drinking night out with a few shots of ice cold Jager shots usually gets Frank the Tank to come out and play.
> 
> I used to pound the fuck out of southern comfort when I was a kid. Can’t stand that shit anymore. Some nasty ass shit to me nowadays.


Haha indeed it does work well for that. 

My brother killed any chance of me drinking jager ever again. My 21st birthday was jager/ rumpleminze shots. Accompanied with three wise men. 15 years later, huh uh. Puked my guts out. Never again. 

Well rumplminze is always good while when skiing. Soco is also a no no. Never could, even the smell is terrible. I've heard people drinking with mountain dew. Vomit


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m a liar
> 
> I go through periods where I drink allot more of it than others, but even If I’m not going to drink it all night long, starting the drinking night out with a few shots of ice cold Jager shots usually gets Frank the Tank to come out and play.
> 
> I used to pound the fuck out of southern comfort when I was a kid. Can’t stand that shit anymore. Some nasty ass shit to me nowadays.


Same here with southern comfort 100 proof. Cant even stand the smell of it anymore


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Same here with southern comfort 100 proof. Cant even stand the smell of it anymore


Lemon Hart 151 rum taught me that lesson as well. Don't even want to think about a rum and coke 30 years later.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Lemon Hart 151 rum taught me that lesson as well. Don't even want to think about a rum and coke 30 years later.


tequila....seems to be one of those things it only takes too much of one time....just the smell of it now makes my stomach churn


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 23, 2018)

Morning Friends! 

Big cup of caramel coffee, White Widow doobie and chicken soup simmering on the stove. 

Merry Christmas Eve Eve!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Same here with southern comfort 100 proof. Cant even stand the smell of it anymore


Did we all start drinking Southern Comfort to excess at the same time? I havn't even smelled that stuff for 35+ years for the same reason.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tequila....seems to be one of those things it only takes too much of one time....just the smell of it now makes my stomach churn


If I drink tequila I'm a complete asshole + aggressive.

No thanks on this one as well, I would likely get beat up.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did we all start drinking Southern Comfort to excess at the same time? I havn't even smelled that stuff for 35+ years for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Wheated Bourbons and Speysides.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2018)

Lmao. Uber drivers don't play in Chicago...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lmao. Uber drivers don't play in Chicago...


I'll be there soon for Pos.


----------



## Karah (Dec 24, 2018)

We saw Santa


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> We saw Santa  View attachment 4254323


I like your sisters.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> We saw Santa  View attachment 4254323


very interesting genetics in your family


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/20/business/epic-systems-campus-verona-wisconsin.html

i think these people might be on to something....i like the mix of exposure to the medical procedures you're keeping track of, and the campus designed to make you think outside of the box. the practice of never turning down a request for help....


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did we all start drinking Southern Comfort to excess at the same time? I havn't even smelled that stuff for 35+ years for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll forever associate that smell with becoming a man.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2018)

Went to a party at a bar with some friends around 1999.... Had 6 Heineken and 6 shots of Jager. Apparently I was winning on the pool table til I got so drunk I couldn't walk around the table and was using one eye aiming trying to get the ball in the pocket. I apparently finally gave up and sat at the table with my friends and proceeded to start crying. 

Nobody could figure out why I was so upset. Even went to a pay phone and called a friend crying. He said I made no damned sense at all. Friends dropped me off at my house where I woke up the next day with the keys still stuck in the lock in the front door and I was passed out on the couch with my coat still on. Sick AF for several days and swore never again would I touch that evil Jager shit. 

Somewhere around the mid 2000's at an new years eve party way out in the country, I started off drinking beer. Later on I drunkenly thought it would be ok to do a few shots of Jager. At midnite there were fools outside with shot guns shooting them in the air screaming happy new year. That's the last thing I recall. Fireworks and gun shots. 

I woke up the next day in a little kid's messy room not knowing where the fk I was at. I was naked and my clothes were OUTSIDE frozen to the ground. Apparently I had stripped off my clothes and jumped naked on the trampoline at 1 in the morning with a friend I'd rode there with. I don't even like that sumbitch but there he was naked in a twin bed with me. 

I apparently shot the gun in the air too and some other things I don't recall doing and will forever deny....

I was sick for at least 3 days and swore off Jager for good.

Later that year I got a second job in a biker bar as a waitress at night. Their top selling drink was Jager shots from this machine that stayed on the bar that kept it ice cold. I could smell that mofo soon as I walked in. That awful licorice smell would make me gag taking the drinks to customers. FK JAGER I hate it.






These days I rarely if ever drink, if I do its a beer or some wine. Pothead for life


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'll forever associate that smell with becoming a man.


For me it was Tequila


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2018)

Yeah, I don't want to talk about tequila. There are reasons I don't drink anymore.
Whiskey makes me laugh a lot though, the kinda laugh that sets strangers off laughing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4254454


dude....i can't say the alphabet backwards....and i'm not even fucked up...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude....i can't say the alphabet backwards....and i'm not even fucked up...


I'm with you on that one, like, Who tf can?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2018)

Christmas eve for old farts consists of: vaping a few volcano bags of girl scout cookies, cooked 2 big ass rib eye steaks, baked 2 potatoes, broiled 2 butterflied lobster tails and let hubs open one of his presents which arrived today. Ian Anderson autographed Aqualung album. He is thrilled. I am too full of food. Not even any room left for NY cheesecake. Gonna hit that up in a little while.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with you on that one, like, Who tf can?


Had a friend that had it down. It was pretty funny when he let loose with it. Don't know if he ever had to use it.
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with you on that one, *like, Who tf can*?


My husband. Back in 80's he was on the way home from the club, in his Class A's absolutely hammered in his '65 Mustang and the CHP pulled him over. They had him walk a line, then the alphabet backwards and finally write a sentence. You could have taken a micrometer to his writing. He never bitched about his catholic school education and the nuns pounding the Palmer method into him after that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with you on that one, like, Who tf can?


Alcoholics.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with you on that one, like, Who tf can?


I can actually.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4254454


Am I weird or prepared for studying the backwards alphabet for a few minutes? Say it a 100 times over and I should have it. Never had a DUI but I was pulled over for a wide turn and they gave me a sobriety test not long ago(fucked up parking lot avoiding bottoming out/pot holes). I was straight up honest and no bullshit(like always, cops hate liars) had 2 beers and was hungover. Did the sobriety check and passed. No backwards alphabet but "take 7 steps foot in front of the other and remember this word" i do it. "I said 9 steps" ... me: "no you didn't". "ok now do this.. Nailed that shit apparently. Didn't even breathalyze me.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2018)

Ho ho ho ladies and fellers and hoes


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2018)

​


----------



## Bareback (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas I hope you have a great day.

Hope, Peace, Love, Joy, Hope....


Yeah that's right I did Hope twice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy human holidays!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone oh and a happy holidays for all the pc babies out there


----------



## Bareback (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm I a sexy beast or ?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm I a sexy beast or ?View attachment 4254883


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm I a sexy beast or ?View attachment 4254883


I'm going with the 'or' category.

j/k - except maybe for the boots.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm going with the 'or' category.
> 
> j/k - except maybe for the boots.
> Merry Christmas.


Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas...

Said with a deep voice from the water closet ( whilst taking a huge dump ).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2018)

I didn't fap at all yesterday. It's not cool to rub one out on jesus' birthday. Remember, when the lord cometh, we don't, and vice versa. I already made up for the slack today, though. It's all good...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I didn't fap at all yesterday. It's not cool to rub one out on jesus' birthday. Remember, when the lord cometh, we don't, and vice versa. I already made up for the slack today, though. It's all good...


Double up today. It is what He would have wanted.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


LOL I'd shoot myself in the foot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'd shoot myself in the foot.


He is literally the baddest guy in the world with a pistol, shotgun or and AR style firearm. Supremely accurate & too fast to fight.
The way he shoots, if you're on the wrong side you wouldn't even see him before your hit & done.
Hero status! He should be teaching Seals or at Quantico.


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'd shoot myself in the foot.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=15&v=Y3nyJu4Bkz8


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He is literally the baddest guy in the world with a pistol, shotgun or and AR style firearm. Supremely accurate & too fast to fight.
> The way he shoots, if you're on the wrong side you wouldn't even see him before your hit & done.
> Hero status! He should be teaching Seals or at Quango.


In the infant years of the FBI, JEH did have a no shit OK. lawman/gunfighter teaching agents shooting skills, Jacob Delf “Jelly” Bryce. Bryce was so fast on the draw (he was also a point shooter as this was that era like Bill Jordan and Dan Combs), the quote was "If they (criminals) blinked, they died in the dark". Probably not PC to have this kind of instruction anymore, and that it takes hundreds of hours and ten's of thousands of rounds to be that good/fast/accurate. Bryce would think nothing about practicing 6 or 8 hours at a time perfecting holster draws in front of a mirror.

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2017/10/30/profile-jelly-bryce-oklahoma-gunfighter/
https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2018/10/22/profile-oklahoma-highway-patrols-captain-dan-combs/
https://www.amazon.com/Legendary-Lawman-Story-Quick-Jelly/dp/1596527579
https://www.amazon.com/JELLY-BRYCE-ODYSSEY-TRILOGY-Book-ebook/dp/B012YM18IO
https://www.amazon.com/Second-Place-Winner-William-Jordan/dp/0936279095


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2018)

I saw this in my research this morning and busted out laughing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=15&v=Y3nyJu4Bkz8


Yeah, that's about right


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2018)

Will guard coast for food

Fucking lovely shit heads right after Christmas no paychecks !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2018)

sunni said:


> Will guard coast for food
> 
> Fucking lovely shit heads right after Christmas no paychecks !


It's an unfortunate fact of life in the country's smallest service.

I lived through more than a few - you guys will make it, but it is inconvenient as hell !


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2018)

the accordion is one of those things, it can be quite nice, or it can sound like you're removing entrails from live animals.....


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2018)

I think it mostly depends on how much one drank before the time.
But that woman is quite good.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think it mostly depends on *how much one drank* before the time.
> But that woman is quite good.


For the player or the audience?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2018)

Love playing dark Star at the bar. 30 minutes of music for a dollar lol. They hate me every time.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 27, 2018)

@Singlemalt might like this. I originally walked into the state store looking for a Speyside. My family comes from Lorne in Argyll (my Dad’s side) and the Orkney Isles (Picts moreso than the Vikings; my maternal grandmother’s maiden name was Ness). I was going to roll with Glen Moray because it was more in my price range, but I hear great things about Highland Park, it’s an Orkney distillery, and it’s damn near New Year’s Eve. This is what I picked up, at the very top of my price range. Would you have stuck with this or the Glen Moray 12? I wanted to check out the Glenfiddich 12, but they only had the 18 and the other expressions like Project XX. What are some of your favorites? Any particular regions you prefer?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 27, 2018)

Spiced up my taco bell excursion with some Caviar


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @Singlemalt might like this. I originally walked into the state store looking for a Speyside. My family comes from Lorne in Argyll (my Dad’s side) and the Orkney Isles (Picts moreso than the Vikings; my maternal grandmother’s maiden name was Ness). I was going to roll with Glen Moray because it was more in my price range, but I hear great things about Highland Park, it’s an Orkney distillery, and it’s damn near New Year’s Eve. This is what I picked up, at the very top of my price range. Would you have stuck with this or the Glen Moray 12? I wanted to check out the Glenfiddich 12, but they only had the 18 and the other expressions like Project XX. What are some of your favorites? Any particular regions you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4255759 View attachment 4255760


I tend to favor the Speysides, not a real big fan of smokey peaty. That said I've never turned down a dram of any single malt and never will. 





Highland Park is of the Island producing region, of which I'm not real familiar with. Remember, this is all personal taste, so I'd have chosen the Glen Moray. Again this doesn't at all mean you've chosen badly; it's similar to your what's favorite cut of beef steak?I'd be very interested in your impression of it. Highland Park has a sterling rep and awards up the ass, I believe recently they got a 100% All Around award for drinkability.
My favorite (at the moment and last couple years is Glen Livet 15 (based on taste and price). The GL 18 is quite good but not so much better than the 15 to justify the increased price (taste/price ratio). I was quite disappointed in the GL22 finding the taste inferior to even the GL12 but way way more expensive. I invite you to participate in the scotch/bourbon thread, many knowledgeable imbibers there


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I tend to favor the Speysides, not a real big fan of smokey peaty. That said I've never turned down a dram of any single malt and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Orkeys are toward that Northeastern tip of the mainland, those little ass islands. 

I would say the palate is pretty unique. Sweet and floral, with almost no smokey peatiness until all of it comes out at the finish. The peatiness is something I can do in small bits. This one is enjoyable. It’s got a good oily, viscous texture.

I will definitely check that thread out!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Spiced up my taco bell excursion with some CaviarView attachment 4255769


How high were you?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 27, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Spiced up my taco bell excursion with some CaviarView attachment 4255769


Never tasted caviar, is it better than a full grown fish?

Think I'd take the fish, that doesn't look very filling.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How high were you?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks Santa  it’s so fucking humid right nowand it’s 530am see all the mojis, the heat is getting to me.. 



 


Ahh, my office.. I feel much better now..


----------



## dangledo (Dec 28, 2018)

Very nice @SecretSanta, very nice.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Love playing dark Star at the bar. 30 minutes of music for a dollar lol. They hate me every time.


 Every time I read this post, I think of this, a smart-talking bomb.


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2018)

Old pot head blames old potatoes.




.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2018)

Luci Watusi


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2018)

ANC said:


>


We got to see this guy a couple of times before he died of cancer that originated in one of his horns.
He really was a gentle giant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2018)

What is that horny animal? Is it a horse with horns coming out of ears Or some deformed farm animal? A rare genetic breed? Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2018)

He was a Watusi Bull named Lurch.
Largest horns on a Bull of any breed.
And he was so gentle.

http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/47693/worlds-biggest-horn/


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 29, 2018)

@Bareback Auburn had a nail biter. 56-7 at halftime. lol 

Roll Tide tonight!!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> @Bareback Auburn had a nail biter. 56-7 at halftime. lol
> 
> Roll Tide tonight!!


Yeah I saw the results but not the game, I was working......in the rain...it sucks working in the rain

Will probably be watching tonight but I'm not sure what the wife has planned.


war eagle.....we sucked this season, some of the behind the scenes talk was amazing.....one donor offered 30,000,000$ to fire the head c...... but his buy out was 56,000,000$ and it didn't happen but I do think this next season will be his last year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2018)

i just got a $2000.00 Christmas bonus. the transmission went out on my truck a couple of months ago, and my boss loaned me the money to fix it, came to 2500 with the tow fees and all that. i've paid him 500 back so far, and today he just took the paper i was keeping track of it on and wrote "paid in full" on it and walked away...it's nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## iamnobody (Dec 29, 2018)

I miss my old weed connect. Bought from him today. Never disappoints. I was worried about the color. But its dense healthy, not to dry, barely any stems. Weird smell though. Shame hes an hour and a half drive one way or id buy from him more often.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We got to see this guy a couple of times before he died of cancer that originated in one of his horns.
> He really was a gentle giant.
> 
> View attachment 4256222


Oh that poor beast!! Could u imagine how heavy that would have been for him


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh that poor beast!! Could u imagine how heavy that would have been for him


I've been around that breed a few times at work and they've all have large horns but when you see them sick, like really skinny and sickly but with those big ass horns, the poor bastards really can't hold their heads up. It's sad....


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2018)

iamnobody said:


> I miss my old weed connect. Bought from him today. Never disappoints. I was worried about the color. But its dense healthy, not to dry, barely any stems. Weird smell though. Shame hes an hour and a half drive one way or id buy from him more often.


One of the side benefits of growing your own is you never had to worry that you are smoking someone's pesticides.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 30, 2018)

Bahaha.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 30, 2018)

This SR-71 PK x Sour D is looking pretty Kush, with some wicked-looking spikey serrations and a sour-earthy-fruity kind of scent after a leaf rub. Please be female. If not, I kind of want to hit the Dragon Fruit with the pollen, assuming the Dragon Fruit is female. If the SR-71 PK x Sour D is female, I was thinking about hitting a few lower branches with some Sour Glue pollen, from Shoreline Genetics.
   

Here’s the Dragon Fruit. Purpling tips.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> One of the side benefits of growing your own is you never had to worry that you are smoking someone's pesticides.


Can't trust test results either...

https://mjbizdaily.com/falsified-california-testing-lab-data-may-result-in-major-marijuana-product-recall/

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Can't trust test results either...
> 
> https://mjbizdaily.com/falsified-california-testing-lab-data-may-result-in-major-marijuana-product-recall/
> 
> SH420


Exactly, these are the pitfalls you expect that make other's weed worrisome unless you know the other and their growing philosophy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 30, 2018)

Win and we’re in, COLTS!!!! 

Sorry @tangerinegreen555 Cleveland couldn’t help..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Win and we’re in, COLTS!!!!
> 
> Sorry @tangerinegreen555 Cleveland couldn’t help..


Shit happens.

Our kicker lost 3 games for us hiding an injury all year. But he won a bunch of games last year.

You better not tie. Lol. The odds of that are through the roof.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm playing a wedding/cocktail hour gig tomorrow at a downtown hotel, as per usual on NYE. I usually get out relatively early, pick up some great take out, and head home before all the drunk freaks come out to drive. A married ex gf asked me to come to her big NYE party, but it is SO not my scene. I asked if I went would I get a great midnight kiss??? She said of course, a long private one. I wasn't really expecting that answer. Now I'm tempted to go, and perhaps cuckhold her husband. Let's see how drunk I get...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Win and we’re in, COLTS!!!!
> 
> Sorry @tangerinegreen555 Cleveland couldn’t help..



DAAAAHH BEARS!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/30/us/fisherman-finds-suspected-cocaine-flordia-keys/index.html

hmmm, they named him in the article, I'm not sure I would have wanted that


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/30/us/fisherman-finds-suspected-cocaine-flordia-keys/index.html
> 
> hmmm, they named him in the article, I'm not sure I would have wanted that


Yeah, that doesn’t seem like a good idea. I wonder how much is found that isn’t reported. I would have been the fisherman who caught the 60lb blowfish..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2018)

he didn't keep it...no reason for anyone to mess with him...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm playing a wedding/cocktail hour gig tomorrow at a downtown hotel, as per usual on NYE. I usually get out relatively early, pick up some great take out, and head home before all the drunk freaks come out to drive. A married ex gf asked me to come to her big NYE party, but it is SO not my scene. I asked if I went would I get a great midnight kiss??? She said of course, a long private one. I wasn't really expecting that answer. Now I'm tempted to go, and perhaps cuckhold her husband. Let's see how drunk I get...


I believe even in no-holds-barred the cuckhold is an illegal move.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly, these are the pitfalls you expect that make other's weed worrisome unless you know the other and their growing philosophy.


Almost everything that gets shipped East to the Midwest has mold, shit or moth eggs. 

Ill occasionally get a call when someone thinks they have something special calling it dispensary weed. I just tell them it's dispensary all right, dispensary rejected. 

I absolutely refuse to smoke anyone else's stuff unless i know them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he didn't keep it...no reason for anyone to mess with him...


True but do you think the people who it belongs to thinks this way? I would think minding his own business would have been a better play. Keep on fishing.. instead, this fool made the news..


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2018)

For propensity, I will share my grandma's ginger biscuit recipe.
You know how kids hate anything ginger..... not this type though.
I would yearn for 3 months until we could make the long road to grandma's every time.

Grandma Maggy could outcook any 5-star chef I know using nothing more than a singe gass plate.
She looked like she was a good 300 pounds or more.
2 tbsp ginger powder
3 lb flour
4 cups sugar
1lb golden syrup
1llb margarine
5 eggs
1packet baking soda
1 pkt. cream of tartar
Mix everything together and let it cool in the fridge before laying out on a greased baking plate in small cookies as they tend to swell a bit during baking.
These things are addictive old-time masterpieces. The recipe is still from back in the days when used pounds in South Africa.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> For propensity, I will share my grandma's ginger biscuit recipe.
> You know how kids hate anything ginger..... not this type though.
> I would yearn for 3 months until we could make the long road to grandma's every time.
> 
> ...


3 lbs of flour? How many grandkids she have?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> True but do you think the people who it belongs to thinks this way? I would think minding his own business would have been a better play. Keep on fishing.. instead, this fool made the news..


Agreed, I wouldn't want the Sinaola Cartel knowing my name. They like sending messages of "Don't fuck with our stuff"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm playing a wedding/cocktail hour gig tomorrow at a downtown hotel, as per usual on NYE. I usually get out relatively early, pick up some great take out, and head home before all the drunk freaks come out to drive. A married ex gf asked me to come to her big NYE party, but it is SO not my scene. I asked if I went would I get a great midnight kiss??? She said of course, a long private one. I wasn't really expecting that answer. Now I'm tempted to go, and perhaps cuckhold her husband. Let's see how drunk I get...


Don't wear your favorite hat


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> 3 lbs of flour? How many grandkids she have?


only5 SHe would have these large tubs full of these cookies. They are soft and yummy. Best dunked in coffee. The four cups of sugar and the golden syrup is what should flash your lights if you are diabetic.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/30/us/fisherman-finds-suspected-cocaine-flordia-keys/index.html
> 
> hmmm, they named him in the article, I'm not sure I would have wanted that


Nothing to see here just doing some beach clean up.......damn litter bugs. Save the oceans is my motto.....of course my next boat is going to be a lot nicer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 31, 2018)

Lastest purchase:


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 31, 2018)

I kind of wonder what would happen if I were to cross that Killer Malawi x A5 Haze to the rare Japanese hemp and inbreed for potency and A5 pheno. My real plan is to just slap it with OTH pollen or Kali Mist F2 (..Starting to lean Kali Mist for trippyness) and inbreed from there, and the Japanese hemp is a nonmedicinal project I thought I might pick up due to USA legalizing hemp, inbreeding the Hokkaido hemp. Just something I had considered. I don’t really know what it would do, otherwise. What do you guys think?

More than likely going to stow a mother cut with a friend and make seeds with the Kali Mist F2. I also think it might be interesting to hit the Japanese hemp with the OTH pollen. The 6-8 week hemp might shorten the flowering time of the haze, then I can inbreed.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 1, 2019)

The Japanese Hemp wasn’t selected specifically for low THC content and tends to have slightly more than Western Hemp. I wonder if I can breed potency into it. Apparently Japanese people go to jail for harvesting the female flowers of this plant from the wild, so there might be something to it. In any case, I want to try.
——————————
   

“Japanese culture has a tradition of hemp use dating back at least 10,000 years, with scientific certainty of its cultivation on all its islands for more than 2,000 years, and in particular on the northern island of Hokkaido, the Japanese prefecture that has traditionally grown more hemp since time immemorial. In fact, cannabis grows wild in Hokkaido, with authorities having to eradicate nearly a million plants every year.

There is no scientific or cultural evidence of the psychoactive use of cannabis in Japan, although this doesn’t mean it can be ruled out completely. Because, although in this country cannabis has been cultivated mainly for textile use, it wasn’t until after WWII that Japan finally regulated cannabis for THC content, and cannabinoid analyses carried out on varieties growing in Hokkaido (both hemp and wild) over the last 2 decades confirm that Hokkaido cannabis has low THC and CBD values, but not null, indicating that the traditional varieties from Hokkaido were probably never intentionally selected in order to completely eradicate their cannabinoid production.

This cannabis strain from Hokkaido grows with a strong and corpulent bearing, with broad leaves and fat stems, growth characteristics that are traditionally associated with Indica varieties. The general appearance and leaf morphology of this Japanese variety bring to mind the indica phenotype of our China Yunnan, although the Hokkaido has darker leaves, greater vigour, longer node spacing and greater branching.

On the other hand, this variety from Hokkaido shows semi-autoflowering characteristics, meaning that outdoors it starts flowering not long after the summer solstice. It has a spiky floral development that reminds us of sativas, producing few trichomes on the ovaries. The flowering develops very quickly, maturing in only 6-8 weeks.

All this leads us to think that this variety is probably related to the old hemp varieties grown in Hokkaido. Its lack of, or very low hermaphroditism is a sign that there has been human intervention at some time in its development. Genetic analyses performed on this variety indicate that it is a uniform variety, homozygous and with very little genetic variation, with a rare and unique genotype, not related to other varieties of European or Russian hemp, so the origins of this variety suggest that it is more related to Chinese or Korean cannabis varieties.

Although this variety does not have notable psychoactive or terpene qualities, it may be of interest to breeders of low cannabinoid hemp, in search of stable, fast-ripening varieties for medium latitudes (40º-45º), and for cannabis scholars and preservationists, since the HIHA (Hokkaido Industrial Hemp Association) has recently signed an agreement with the French government to introduce new European hemp varieties with very low THC content (less than 0.2%) in Hokkaido, meaning that the old varieties of traditional hemp on the island could be replaced and extinguished in the short term.“


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> True but do you think the people who it belongs to thinks this way? I would think minding his own business would have been a better play. Keep on fishing.. instead, this fool made the news..


i don't know where they found it....under the dock, yeah...but was the dock close to a residential area? do kids come there to play?.....i would have reported it....but i sure as shit wouldn't have allowed my name to be printed....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know where they found it....under the dock, yeah...but was the dock close to a residential area? do kids come there to play?.....i would have reported it....but i sure as shit wouldn't have allowed my name to be printed....


That’s all I meant, keep it, report it or move on but keep your name out of it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I absolutely refuse to smoke anyone else's stuff unless i know them.


Absolutely. 
Someone recently gave me a nug in an _*opened*_ dispensary pack. He said he tried it but doesn't really like indica. 
I'm guessing someone gave it to him. 

I tossed it in the trash.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Absolutely.
> Someone recently gave me a nug in an _*opened*_ dispensary pack. He said he tried it but doesn't really like indica.
> I'm guessing someone gave it to him.
> 
> I tossed it in the trash.


Garbagio


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Garbagio
> 
> View attachment 4258108


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2019)

Howdy everyone.....finally back to work for me......

Coffee is on.....it's 43F and raining today...yeah talk about shitty....everyone is all warm and cosey.....

Hope everyone had a wonderful holidays....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone.....finally back to work for me......
> 
> Coffee is on.....it's 43F and raining today...yeah talk about shitty....everyone is all warm and cosey.....
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful holidays....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone.....finally back to work for me......
> 
> Coffee is on.....it's 43F and raining today...yeah talk about shitty....everyone is all warm and cosey.....
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful holidays....


Went to go work on a roof today.. Was a sheet of ice and below freezing all morning. I put one foot on and felt like i was ice skating
 
Wasnt cozy here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Went to go work on a roof today.. Was a sheet of ice and below freezing all morning. I put one foot on and felt like i was ice skating
> View attachment 4258873
> Wasnt cozy here


Stay the [email protected] off of roof's in weather like that.
A broken hip/spine ain't worth a days pay.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stay the [email protected] off of roof's in weather like that.
> A broken hip/spine ain't worth a days pay.


I went to another job. Didnt feel like dying


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I went to another job. Didnt feel like dying


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I went to another job. Didnt feel like dying


Smart choice 1, Sense of adventure 0. 

That's ok. Invest in winter tools and try again next time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2019)

Our lumber yard's motto is:
"You can get better lumber someplace else, but you can't pay more"


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 4258843


that it was last night low at 34 with the rain.....great thing the fireplace works in the house.....it will be just under freezing tonight.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

Coffee is on, already on my second cup.....

got get to work for a stock order i gotta do

be back in a bit......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I went to another job. Didnt feel like dying


LOL you just need the right tools for the job


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you just need the right tools for the job


Yeah! Could make the job last til May lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah! Could make the job last til May lol


If they didn't notice his 'accessories' it could be the perennial roof


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you just need the right tools for the job


Those things really work, by the way. We had guys in my unit who wore them on deployment and in garrison. Mind you, Drum sees subzero temperatures and 8 feet of snow from the Atlantic and Lake Effect. Those things were better than snowshoes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Those things really work, by the way. We had guys in my unit who wore them on deployment and in garrison. Mind you, Drum sees subzero temperatures and 8 feet of snow from the Atlantic and Lake Effect. Those things were better than snowshoes.


Just don't step on a buddy's toes


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you just need the right tools for the job


Id be stomping holes in the roof. Sign me up


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 3, 2019)

This shit’s pretty sharp, too.
—————————
SR-71 Purple Kush x Sour Diesel
End of Seedling


----------



## Karah (Jan 4, 2019)

ME.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2019)

Karah said:


> ME.View attachment 4259558


For you this morning, a quantum-enabled lagomorph. Behold tunnelbunny.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)

Morning.....

coffee is on..on my second cup.......

gotta move bolvines in the new pasture today, so they can disk the old one

then i gotta recheck the stock order for the shop

hope everyone is having a good day

39F this morning, will be 69F for a high today


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)

Is it wrong to do charlie chaplins potato dance with shrimp?

asking for a friend...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Is it wrong to do charlie chaplins potato dance with shrimp?
> 
> asking for a friend...


If they are dead, no. If they are alive you must ask them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)

damn they have to be dead.....

darn the luck.....for the shrimp i mean...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning.....
> 
> coffee is on..on my second cup.......
> 
> ...


With all the rain you've had is hay production good or ? 
We was having a hard time getting hay a few years ago during a drought and I asked way, the guy said everything was going to TX . He could get more money there but all the hassle and he just broke even. So he sold local and I was glad to get it. Now prices are double and my goat is picky AF she will starve before she'll eat certain hays.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> With all the rain you've had is hay production good or ?
> We was having a hard time getting hay a few years ago during a drought and I asked way, the guy said everything was going to TX . He could get more money there but all the hassle and he just broke even. So he sold local and I was glad to get it. Now prices are double and my goat is picky AF she will starve before she'll eat certain hays.


actually this year should be pretty good with all the rain we've had this year.....the guy i help does round bails and square bails in his fields.....he uses it mostly for his stuff. The guy we have across the shop has round bails ready. So i think all in all it should be good.

what kinda of hay does you goat like btw???


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> actually this year should be pretty good with all the rain we've had this year.....the guy i help does round bails and square bails in his fields.....he uses it mostly for his stuff. The guy we have across the shop has round bails ready. So i think all in all it should be good.
> 
> what kinda of hay does you goat like btw???


Fresh .......if it's been in a trailer for half a season she'll turn her nose up and walk away


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Fresh .......if it's been in a trailer for half a season she'll turn her nose up and walk away


picky little bugger isn't she.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Fresh .......if it's been in a trailer for half a season she'll turn her nose up and walk away









Cabeza de borrego y cerveza it just recommends itself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Cabeza de borrego y cerveza it just recommends itself.



that looks good......good enough to eat....

just don't do the potato dance with the eye balls.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 4, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This shit’s pretty sharp, too.
> —————————
> SR-71 Purple Kush x Sour Diesel
> End of Seedling
> ...


Looks like a stalky bastard that could throw donkey dicks. Right on. Can see the pistols, have fun.(the green inline on the leaf vein, still growing into The N? Curious, out of stoned thought)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 4, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Looks like a stalky bastard that could throw donkey dicks. Right on. Can see the pistols, have fun.(the green inline on the leaf vein, still growing into The N? Curious, out of stoned thought)


Probably, I did just add the veg fertilizer.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Cabeza de borrego y cerveza it just recommends itself.


No drooling emoticon. Looks great. 
I call the eyeball. squeeze and suck.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 4, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Probably, I did just add the veg fertilizer.


Word my nerd, been strictly on TNT for years..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Cabeza de borrego y cerveza it just recommends itself.


How were the carrots and jalapenos? Were they marvelous?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 4, 2019)

Most famous spaghetti in the midwest tonight.
My latest favorite youtube chefs nachos tomorow. Kinda partial to Zorbaz if you've never been


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Most famous spaghetti in the midwest tonight.
> My latest favorite youtube chefs nachos tomorow. Kinda partial to Zorbaz if you've never been


Their menu looks pretty good


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How were the carrots and jalapenos? Were they marvelous?


Everything he makes is delicious and his carrots and jalapenos are no exception.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Cabeza de borrego y cerveza it just recommends itself.



Ahhhhhh! 

I could never eat my beloved Patches. But I have eaten goat before and I'll admit it was good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Ahhhhhh!
> 
> I could never eat my beloved Patches. But I have eaten goat before and I'll admit it was good.


If you need some help, I could


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 5, 2019)

Good morning guys an gals.

Watching the morning news and the weather man says, brace yourself for a BLAST of cold air tomorrow morning. 42f 
Lmao!!! Maybe for @ANC but I don’t think any of us in the states would call that a blast of cold air.. Maybe cuz we had record highs the last 3 or 4 days, mid 80’s. It’s 20degrees colder this morning than yesterday but all that means is, normal..


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2019)

thats like an ordinary winters day


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2019)

the weather here ...and i assume everywhere else....is just so fucked up....we haven't had anything like a real snow in over 5 years, the last two springs have been way too cool and wet, we go from droughts to so much rain we get landslides....then back to drought...it hasn't started yet as far as i can see, but how long can this go on without seriously effecting the local flora?
for years, i'd run a dehumidifier 10 months out of the year, and a small humidifier the other 2 months (jan. and feb.)...i unplugged the dehui in october this year, and it's still unplugged...and i'm currently running 2 small humidifiers to keep it 50% rh in my house...
but...it's all normal....we aren't causing any of it.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning guys an gals.
> 
> Watching the morning news and the weather man says, brace yourself for a BLAST of cold air tomorrow morning. 42f
> Lmao!!! Maybe for @ANC but I don’t think any of us in the states would call that a blast of cold air.. Maybe cuz we had record highs the last 3 or 4 days, mid 80’s. It’s 20degrees colder this morning than yesterday but all that means is, normal..


that system dropped us here in the mid 30 for lows, also dropped nearly 2" of rain too, just fyi........like today 38 for the wake up, but it will warm nicely in to the low 70's......

speaking of , need to put the tomatoes out for a little sun....

why the F am i awake at this hour, oh that's right work, finishing up some tickets here....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Ahhhhhh!
> 
> I could never eat my beloved Patches. But I have eaten goat before and I'll admit it was good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the weather here ...and i assume everywhere else....is just so fucked up....we haven't had anything like a real snow in over 5 years, the last two springs have been way too cool and wet, we go from droughts to so much rain we get landslides....then back to drought...it hasn't started yet as far as i can see, but how long can this go on without seriously effecting the local flora?
> for years, i'd run a dehumidifier 10 months out of the year, and a small humidifier the other 2 months (jan. and feb.)...i unplugged the dehui in october this year, and it's still unplugged...and i'm currently running 2 small humidifiers to keep it 50% rh in my house...
> but...it's all normal....we aren't causing any of it.....


I've heard frogs in the morning a couple of times -- and it's Jan 5!!! 
Way too early for frogs.
We also have bulbs coming up. 

Very fucking weird...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2019)

i'm 53, i doubt i'll live long enough to see whats really coming....and i feel sorry for those young enough to have to live through it.
i've seen so many predictions..coastal flooding, the great plains drying out, deserts shifting...plant life dying off, new species moving in....the world goes on, we aren't really doing much as far as the earth is concerned, except rearranging a little of the furniture....but we're fucking ourselves over, and a lot of innocent species, whose only crime was to exist at the same time as us....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2019)

Gonna have bucket chicken for lunch. 

It's an experimental brine.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the weather here ...and i assume everywhere else....is just so fucked up....we haven't had anything like a real snow in over 5 years, the last two springs have been way too cool and wet, we go from droughts to so much rain we get landslides....then back to drought...it hasn't started yet as far as i can see, but how long can this go on without seriously effecting the local flora?
> for years, i'd run a dehumidifier 10 months out of the year, and a small humidifier the other 2 months (jan. and feb.)...i unplugged the dehui in october this year, and it's still unplugged...and i'm currently running 2 small humidifiers to keep it 50% rh in my house...
> but...it's all normal....we aren't causing any of it.....


The day we have snow on my lawn, I'll concede to the weather is fucked.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2019)

Woot woot! Looks like I got enough of the Pell grant to cover all my classes AND books this semester. Pretty pumped.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Woot woot! Looks like I got enough of the Pell grant to cover all my classes AND books this semester. Pretty pumped.


Sweet! I can't believe how much tuition is today compared back in the olden' days. and how much student debt the kids are saddled with when they graduate.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Sweet! I can't believe how much tuition is today compared back in the olden' days. and how much student debt the kids are saddled with when they graduate.


Yeah, I didn't even explore colleges 15/16 years ago when I graduated high school because even then they were unaffordable. But in the research I've done in just the past few weeks it's fucking crazy. The leading state university here for online classes is $8k+ a semester. For 4 classes, online! 8 thousand fucking dollars.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I didn't even explore colleges 15/16 years ago when I graduated high school because even then they were unaffordable. But in the research I've done in just the past few weeks it's fucking crazy. The leading state university here for online classes is $8k+ a semester. For 4 classes, online! 8 thousand fucking dollars.


That's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Woot woot! Looks like I got enough of the Pell grant to cover all my classes AND books this semester. Pretty pumped.


Is that for you? No tail will survive on that campus save some for the freshman


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I didn't even explore colleges 15/16 years ago when I graduated high school because even then they were unaffordable. But in the research I've done in just the past few weeks it's fucking crazy. The leading state university here for online classes is $8k+ a semester. For 4 classes, online! 8 thousand fucking dollars.


That one semester is a bit more than my entire 4 yr grad school program was (sans textbooks)

(edit) 40 yrs ago lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I didn't even explore colleges 15/16 years ago when I graduated high school because even then they were unaffordable.


I looked into them a bit along with trade schools. I tried to apply for financial aid but somehow made too much even though I was making less than minimum wage and was only making _that _much because my employer (family) wasn't withholding taxes. Like who the fuck even qualifies then? Sorry, your income bracket is below the poverty line but it's not _that_ below the poverty line.

I found out years later that family had given money to set aside me a college fund but dad spent it all when he got sued sometime in the mid 90's. So by the time I graduated he turned it over to me with a whopping $2k in it.

So I saved up my own money but lost it all paying medical bills.


Shit happens.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 6, 2019)

You know Spring is getting closer when the Burpee seed displays go up in Walmart.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 6, 2019)

Made some candy yesterday. Bears are 8mgs a piece, peanut butter cups are 25mgs a piece. Made a special batch for a buddy, 140mgs a cup. He’s a big boy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Made some candy yesterday. Bears are 8mgs a piece, peanut butter cups are 25mgs a piece. Made a special batch for a buddy, 140mgs a cup. He’s a big boy. View attachment 4260622View attachment 4260623


I like the big boy serving. These are 120mg. One and a half was nice..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Made some candy yesterday. Bears are 8mgs a piece, peanut butter cups are 25mgs a piece. Made a special batch for a buddy, 140mgs a cup. He’s a big boy. View attachment 4260622View attachment 4260623


Nicely done! I have an issue coming from health care. These would make such an attractive nuisance to kids. But you did a lovely job.


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah I try to make all edibles way larger than they need to be for starters so people have to deliberately eat the whole dose.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah I try to make all edibles way larger than they need to be for starters so people have to deliberately eat the whole dose.


Amazing what all a kid can eat of tasty goodies. It's just my issue.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nicely done! I have an issue coming from health care. These would make such an attractive nuisance to kids. But you did a lovely job.


thank you. just heard back that big boy loved the candy, worked like a charm. best sleep hes had in years I was told, lol. I need to branch out. I want to make taffy and hard candy, also truffles.


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Amazing what all a kid can eat of tasty goodies. It's just my issue.


Don't make it too tasty...

I prefer my cookies with a bit of that weed taste. But we keep them out of reach and sight.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2019)

Aaaannnnd it's over...







Poor Bears, Poor Pareky.




Fuck these fans


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Aaaannnnd it's over...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya but...



 

Colts won


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Ya but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Lord giveth, and the Lord taketh away...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2019)

Morning everyone....

Coffee is on....working on the second cup here

Gonna be 74F here today, gonna be a nice day for t-shirts and shorts

Red Birds are going nutz


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> Coffee is on....working on the second cup here
> 
> ...



24 and snowing here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 24 and snowing here.


it's roller coaster weather here in TX always is, just a week before it would get over 50 and raining.....now partly cloudy skies and 74.......bout to get more rain at the end of the week....though


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> Coffee is on....working on the second cup here
> 
> ...


I worked at the sawmill all day yesterday with no shirt on it was great except for the sawdust in my belly button.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I worked at the sawmill all day yesterday with no shirt on it was great except for the sawdust in my belly button.


yesterday i didn't do squat, screwed around the yard cutting wood for the smoker pit, checked in on the animals, played with the dogs, took trash out, went to the bank......think i had my first beer at 4 right before the games came on......all in shorts and a t-shirt....

oh cked my soil bin to make sure i have enough for this season......

looked at the hole in the roof, cut the wood not realizing i didn't measure correctly....think it was the beer cause i was at 5 of them when i did it or it could have been the ....gonna have to get another pieace of wood though this weekend ..ugh....and figure out a way to attach it


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yesterday i didn't do squat, screwed around the yard cutting wood for the smoker pit, checked in on the animals, played with the dogs, took trash out, went to the bank......think i had my first beer at 4 right before the games came on......all in shorts and a t-shirt....
> 
> oh cked my soil bin to make sure i have enough for this season......
> 
> looked at the hole in the roof, cut the wood not realizing i didn't measure correctly....think it was the beer cause i was at 5 of them when i did it or it could have been the ....gonna have to get another pieace of wood though this weekend ..ugh....and figure out a way to attach it


Grandpa always said, measure twice cut once.. grandpa liked the beer too, maybe that’s why he said that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Grandpa always said, measure twice cut once.. grandpa liked the beer too, maybe that’s why he said that


that's a definte possibility........


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 24 and snowing here.


Sounds like slippers and Robe weather. They call me, Jeremiah Johnson.... shit now I have to watch. Anyone got a VCR?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Sounds like slippers and Robe weather. They call me, Jeremiah Johnson.... shit now I have to watch. Anyone got a VCR?


I believe it's still on Amazon prime


----------



## Bareback (Jan 7, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Sounds like slippers and Robe weather. They call me, Jeremiah Johnson.... shit now I have to watch. Anyone got a VCR?


Hey pilgrim you skin that one I'll bring you another.

A deer doesn't know how many legs a horse has.

This 50 call killed the bear that killed me.



So many great lines in that movie.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 7, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Hey pilgrim you skin that one I'll bring you another.
> 
> A deer doesn't know how many legs a horse has.
> 
> ...


I collect the claws... Yeah love that flick, Decent Robert Redford some years ago, Lost at sea? Something like that. Very little commentary but I liked it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 7, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I collect the claws... Yeah love that flick, Decent Robert Redford some years ago, Lost at sea? Something like that. Very little commentary but I liked it.


Liked it too, despite hardly any dialogue.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Hey pilgrim you skin that one I'll bring you another.
> A deer doesn't know how many legs a horse has.


"Skin that pilgrim, and I'll get you another!"
"Elk don't know how many feet a horse has!"

Sorry, OCD made me do it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Sounds like slippers and Robe weather. They call me, Jeremiah Johnson.... shit now I have to watch. Anyone got a VCR?


I got it for $4 on DVD from the Dollar store and it comes with the movie "Mother Lode" with Charlton Heston (which was bad enough that I didn't finish watching)


----------



## Bareback (Jan 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Skin that pilgrim, and I'll get you another!"
> "Elk don't know how many feet a horse has!"
> 
> Sorry, OCD made me do it.


Ya can't expect to much from my memory...... actually I thought I might get called out on the 50 cal. qoute, but not the others.....just shows what I know.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 8, 2019)

Forgot about "The Man Show"


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.news24.com/World/News/rio-robbers-bloody-mistake-mugging-a-female-mma-fighter-20190107


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2019)

Secret Cuban Sonic weapon

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jan/06/sonic-attack-on-us-embassy-in-havana-could-have-been-crickets-say-scientists


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.news24.com/World/News/rio-robbers-bloody-mistake-mugging-a-female-mma-fighter-20190107


I seen this on the news this morning. I bet he thinks twice before trying that again. Lol. What are the odds of him picking an mma fighter. Too funny.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> thank you. just heard back that big boy loved the candy, worked like a charm. best sleep hes had in years I was told, lol. I need to branch out. I want to make taffy and hard candy, also truffles.


Try out fruit roll ups. Easiest fruity/gummy edibles that I've made so far. Best feedback I've had as well.


For anyone interested; just add tincture. I also add banana. Can do almost any fruit combo






*I use honey (sweeten to taste as fruit sweetness varies) and had to increase cook(dehydrating, not really cooking) time to about 4.5 hours. The heat won't affect potency as long as you keep heat around 170 (allowing for oven temp fluctuation in electric oven, as much as +- 20 degrees,gas much more temp stable). Dehydrate until no longer sticky to the touch.

Flatten out parchment paper best you can to keep the mix as even as possible or you get crispy edges, or use silicon baking sheet with edges. Roll it up first before cutting to get into dosages.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 8, 2019)

Morning, it's nice a foggy today 

coffee is ready, has been for a few, on my second cup.....

gotta go to the shop today.......and if i get a call today "asking me if we are open" i'm just gonna smh.......feel like i should give a smart ass answer...hmmm....."naw i just heard the phone ringing and picked it up" anywho.....hope everyone is having a good day....


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)

Thing is I gotta eat al the fruit rolls.

We have an SA company that makes really good dried fruit. We are all pretty much raised on the shit.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 9, 2019)

Fuck winter, fuck snow.

Wish the song on radio would come true.

That is all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)

morning everyone.....looks like a front is coming through today....winds turn from the south to the north today.......be in the low 60's today with a wind....slight chill in the air...

coffee is on...for anyone who need some.....

got a couple of meetings today, also got a Dr's appoitment for the Mrs's to take care of


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Hah it’s like 5 degrees here, working up in the lifts. Fuck is it cold. I should of gone into computers or something.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hah it’s like 5 degrees here, working up in the lifts. Fuck is it cold. I should of gone into computers or something.


i feel for ya man.......the summers down my way is what sux around here.......in those days 101F with humidity..it will feel like 109.....

just to think yesterday it was 75 with a south wind, wife was running around in shorts and a t-shirt, course i was at work..but still


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i feel for ya man.......the summers down my way is what sux around here.......in those days 101F with humidity..it will feel like 109.....
> 
> just to think yesterday it was 75 with a south wind, wife was running around in shorts and a t-shirt, course i was at work..but still


Was 75 here yesterday, 65 today, 50 tomorrow.. 

Shhh, don’t say the H word...


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i feel for ya man.......the summers down my way is what sux around here.......in those days 101F with humidity..it will feel like 109.....
> 
> just to think yesterday it was 75 with a south wind, wife was running around in shorts and a t-shirt, course i was at work..but still


hah it sucks up here, we still get those 10-whatever weeks too. Last summer we were doing bar joists and pitching deck for like a month on the 8th floor. Fucking miserable. You really could only do so much in a day unless you wanted a mutiny or a death.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)

Dangerously Mundane.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Dangerously Mundane.


Outstandingly Mediocre


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)

Excruciatingly Relaxed.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)

Play these at the same time. Adjust mix volume to suit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2019)

SR-71 Purple Kush x Sour Diesel
Bodhi Dragon Fruit
Monkey Paw x Orient Express
Seedling/Pre-Veg Week 3 Day 6


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> SR-71 Purple Kush x Sour Diesel
> Bodhi Dragon Fruit
> Monkey Paw x Orient Express
> Seedling/Pre-Veg Week 3 Day 5
> ...


i bet that dragon fruit is gonna kick ass. I grew some dragonsblood x omg testers, and it is the best tasting smoke I have ever grown. Grapefruit soda, all day long. everybody is asking for it, and i'm kicking myself for even letting people get a taste, and not keeping a clone. only downside was the 15 week flower time.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i bet that dragon fruit is gonna kick ass. I grew some dragonsblood x omg testers, and it is the best tasting smoke I have ever grown. Grapefruit soda, all day long. everybody is asking for it, and i'm kicking myself for even letting people get a taste, and not keeping a clone. only downside was the 15 week flower time.


What is the lineage of the Grapefruit Soda cross? I kind of think the SR-71 cross would be a good thing to cross it to. SR-71 is like candy, and the Dragon Fruit, no shit, smells like fresh Dragonfruit.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Dragonsblood F4 x Old Mother Ghani'. I believe the dragonsblood is a straight hawaiian strain, with OMG being, well, afghani.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i bet that dragon fruit is gonna kick ass. I grew some dragonsblood x omg testers, and it is the best tasting smoke I have ever grown. Grapefruit soda, all day long. everybody is asking for it, and i'm kicking myself for even letting people get a taste, and not keeping a clone. only downside was the 15 week flower time.


Damn 15 weeks.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn 15 weeks.


I ran Oldtimer’s Haze and Purple Haze x Malawi by ACE Seeds. The former can do 16-24 weeks, and the latter is 13-15. I crossed a Kerala-dominant male OTH with a Thai dominant Purple Haze/Malawi. I now have ~1,000 seeds of [(Purple Haze x Malawi) x Oldtimer’s Haze] and am running 3 of them as we speak. Here’s the smallest one:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2019)

We have an attached apartment that we rent out - our renter whom smokes cigs (outside) sent me a text saying the garden smells very pungent/good and we've never even spoken about that kinda thing. Damn.

Time to change out the 2nd filter I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2019)

Secret Santa apparently sent me some not so secret Stinky.


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Steve French (Jan 10, 2019)

I've been becoming concerned lately. I'm closer to 30 than I am to 20, and I have been single far too long. I've been thinking it's about time I got a wife, so I went and downloaded the popular hookup app Tinder. I'm not an idiot of course. I looked at the percentages and went for the volume method, swiping till my finger near fell off. It took some figuring and I left that city, but I finally got a match, and love knows no boundaries. A nice looking girl. What do you think of her?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2019)

Woman, 65, dies of rabies after being bitten by a puppy while on a yoga retreat in India as doctors in the US ‘dismissed her symptoms as a panic attack’

CDC:_Travelers to India, which has the world’s largest incidence of dog-mediated human rabies deaths, are recommended to receive pretravel rabies vaccination if they will be involved in outdoor activities (such as camping, hiking, biking, adventure travel, and caving) that put them at risk for animal bites _

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-6565419/CDC-Virginia-woman-died-rabies-2017-India-trip.html

Yikes, scratch India off the bucket list


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2019)

Steve French said:


> I've been becoming concerned lately. I'm closer to 30 than I am to 20, and I have been single far too long. I've been thinking it's about time I got a wife, so I went and downloaded the popular hookup app Tinder. I'm not an idiot of course. I looked at the percentages and went for the volume method, swiping till my finger near fell off. It took some figuring and I left that city, but I finally got a match, and love knows no boundaries. A nice looking girl. What do you think of her?


How much discount will you get at GoodWill?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn 15 weeks.


just plan accordingly and its no different than growing anything else.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2019)

Steve French said:


> I've been becoming concerned lately. I'm closer to 30 than I am to 20, and I have been single far too long. I've been thinking it's about time I got a wife, so I went and downloaded the popular hookup app Tinder. I'm not an idiot of course. I looked at the percentages and went for the volume method, swiping till my finger near fell off. It took some figuring and I left that city, but I finally got a match, and love knows no boundaries. A nice looking girl. What do you think of her?



Nice. Seems like you'll soon be poppin' some tags...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> How much discount will you get at GoodWill?



Should be substantial, remember it's all second hand over there...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> ...remember it's all second hand...


I see what you did there... I think you might just win the internet today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2019)

Mornin everyone on this nice cool morning.......

Coffee is on........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Should be substantial, remember it's all second hand over there...


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2019)

Steve French said:


> I've been becoming concerned lately. I'm closer to 30 than I am to 20, and I have been single far too long. I've been thinking it's about time I got a wife, so I went and downloaded the popular hookup app Tinder. I'm not an idiot of course. I looked at the percentages and went for the volume method, swiping till my finger near fell off. It took some figuring and I left that city, but I finally got a match, and love knows no boundaries. A nice looking girl. What do you think of her?


 I have been assured by site eck spurts that a hermed crop is a failed crop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have been assured by site eck spurts that a hermed crop is a failed crop.


u too.....we must have the same erk spurt


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i bet that dragon fruit is gonna kick ass. I grew some dragonsblood x omg testers, and it is the best tasting smoke I have ever grown. Grapefruit soda, all day long. everybody is asking for it, and i'm kicking myself for even letting people get a taste, and not keeping a clone. only downside was the 15 week flower time.


I ran it as a seed table, making F2's from multiple males/females and the females were finished at 9 weeks. I have my first generation of DF F2's on the table now. She has all the busy, euphoric up lift that Lucky Charms had with none of the paranoia and tachycardic ramp up LC had. I'm very pleased with her and look forward to seeing what I find during my pheno hunt.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Was 75 here yesterday, 65 today, 50 tomorrow..
> 
> Shhh, don’t say the H word...


We are in the high 60's looking forward to another 3 miler today  they were forecasting rain today but I don't think so.


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Woman, 65, dies of rabies after being bitten by a puppy while on a yoga retreat in India as doctors in the US ‘dismissed her symptoms as a panic attack’
> 
> CDC:_Travelers to India, which has the world’s largest incidence of dog-mediated human rabies deaths, are recommended to receive pretravel rabies vaccination if they will be involved in outdoor activities (such as camping, hiking, biking, adventure travel, and caving) that put them at risk for animal bites _
> 
> ...


http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/wvir/documents/virginia-rabies-cdc-report.pdf

Sadly no treatment provider was given the necessary information until it was to late to save her, sad indeed. They finally had to ask and by then she was a statistic.


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I ran it as a seed table, making F2's from multiple males/females and the females were finished at 9 weeks. I have my first generation of DF F2's on the table now. She has all the busy, euphoric up lift that Lucky Charms had with none of the paranoia and tachycardic ramp up LC had. I'm very pleased with her and look forward to seeing what I find during my pheno hunt.


I have a boy and girl plant living together outdoors. We call them Boet and Saartjie.. the two main characters in the first books my wife and I read at school in first grade.
Hope to get some crazy babies. Boet is a very fast growing landrace African, and Saartjie (say saar key)is exodus cheese. Boet is a 3 gen clone from the one I had on my table in the hydro thread. Saartjie has been with me for about 2 years now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/wvir/documents/virginia-rabies-cdc-report.pdf
> 
> Sadly no treatment provider was given the necessary information until it was to late to save her, sad indeed. They finally had to ask and by then she was a statistic.


Would/should they have taken a patient history and/or asked about foreign country travel when she first presented with initial symptoms or no?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2019)

Weed, Whiskey & Willie


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)

Naah I need something older today


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2019)

My fave GFR


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I ran it as a seed table, making F2's from multiple males/females and the females were finished at 9 weeks. I have my first generation of DF F2's on the table now. She has all the busy, euphoric up lift that Lucky Charms had with none of the paranoia and tachycardic ramp up LC had. I'm very pleased with her and look forward to seeing what I find during my pheno hunt.


I plan to run Lucky Charms x Sour Diesel in my next run. The underside of these DF leaves are like a reddish purple color. Smells just like a fresh, sweet, slightly sour-tart dragonfruit on stem and leaf rub.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I plan to run Lucky Charms x Sour Diesel in my next run. The underside of these DF leaves are like a reddish purple color. Smells just like a fresh, sweet, slightly sour-tart dragonfruit on stem and leaf rub.
> 
> View attachment 4262750 View attachment 4262751


Cold there? None of mine are coloring but they are never under 68. They look nice ODG


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> u too.....we must have the same erk spurt


We also share the same new thread. All posters are welcome except OP


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Would/should they have taken a patient history and/or asked about foreign country travel when she first presented with initial symptoms or no?


No there is simply to much data to ask all the questions. You base questions on statistical probability related to symptoms. If you read that you notice by the third interface they had enough relevant data to ask.

This is where a health history, travel history, financial history, purchase history (in other words the positive side of all databases connecting), AI that can look at your entire history analyze them with your new symptoms and present us with guesses and direction.

The humans tune it alongside the AI and in a very short amount of time humans will detract from the process. The Snow Temple is nice. A little confusion, confusion and some blurred vision ha ha


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Cold there? None of mine are coloring but they are never under 68. They look nice ODG


It’s definitely a little cold up this way. My Bangi Haze is really purpling up, in particular. The other ones, not so much. So, I dunno if it’s genetics or what, but it is definitely a little cold up here in the mountains, although not as bad as the last couple of winters, surprisingly. First December in a long time we haven’t seen snow and single-to-negative-digit temps.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We also share the same new thread. All posters are welcome except OP


y yes we do.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It’s definitely a little cold up this way. My Bangi Haze is really purpling up, in particular. The other ones, not so much. So, I dunno if it’s genetics or what, but it is definitely a little cold up here in the mountains, although not as bad as the last couple of winters, surprisingly. First December in a long time we haven’t seen snow and single-to-negative-digit temps.


We are over 75 here. I'm having to shed a layer before I can take the next dog out for his 1.5 miles


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I seen this on the news this morning. I bet he thinks twice before trying that again. Lol. What are the odds of him picking an mma fighter. Too funny.



Damn, she is FINE. She can beat the shit out of me anytime...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 10, 2019)

Man, fuck seedsman. LOL I know that everybody knows this, but I decided to pop some beans I got from them a while back with some extra bitcoin I just had lying around (so basically free seeds, why not). Everything I popped by them just looks garbage compared to everything else. Super stretchy, weird stem shapes, they're just as tall as the rest of the plants with half the branches, just really weak looking. 

just gonna throw them in flower now to see what happens. Guess its just some bumper crop I can sell off.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We are over 75 here. I'm having to shed a layer before I can take the next dog out for his 1.5 miles


Nice! Yep, it’s definitely not that comfortable here. 

What breed of dog?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Man, fuck seedsman. LOL I know that everybody knows this, but I decided to pop some beans I got from them a while back with some extra bitcoin I just had lying around (so basically free seeds, why not). Everything I popped by them just looks garbage compared to everything else. Super stretchy, weird stem shapes, they're just as tall as the rest of the plants with half the branches, just really weak looking.
> 
> just gonna throw them in flower now to see what happens. Guess its just some bumper crop I can sell off.


Every time I tried to run African Buzz, it couldn’t even produce its first set of true leaves without distortion. Purple Bud never hung in there for me either.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Damn, she is FINE. She can beat the shit out of me anytime...


I always worry about my kids when they are in Brazil. They just returned safe after 3 weeks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I always worry about my kids when they are in Brazil. They just returned safe after 3 weeks.



Brazil makes me feel better about living in Chicago. I'm like, 'I guess our murder rate isn't that bad, after all...' Glad the kiddies survived their adventures


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Brazil makes me feel better about living in Chicago. I'm like, 'I guess our murder rate isn't that bad, after all...' Glad the kiddies survived their adventures


Thank you, she hadn't seen her family in awhile so it was nice they got to be together for Christmas.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

Now, unfortunately, the SR-71 cross is male yet again. Unfortunately, I can’t breed him right now. I’ll have to rerun it later, but I will. So far, this one is one of my favorites, and I really plan to do something with it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nice! Yep, it’s definitely not that comfortable here.
> 
> What breed of dog?


Silky Terrier


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Silky Terrier


Very cute! I had a red Shiba Inu. I left her with my aunt when I was going through a rough time and wasn’t in a position to take care of myself let alone her, so I felt it was more fair that she live with my aunt. I miss her, though. Very smart, loving dog, she is. Both her and my old Treeing Walker Coonhound were two of my best animal friends ever.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.nj.com/essex/2019/01/dr-marijuana-suspended-for-indiscriminately-referring-thousands-of-patients-for-medical-weed.html


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 11, 2019)

Anybody "planting now for a 420 harvest"? 
I think I would be late. I like to veg longer than 30 days.

Led Zeppelin I came out 50 years ago tomorrow.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Anybody "planting now for a 420 harvest"?
> I think I would be late. I like to veg longer than 30 days.
> 
> Led Zeppelin I came out 50 years ago tomorrow.
> That's all I have to say.


I may come close


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 11, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Anybody "planting now for a 420 harvest"?
> I think I would be late. I like to veg longer than 30 days.
> 
> Led Zeppelin I came out 50 years ago tomorrow.
> That's all I have to say.


Jimmy Page was 75 yesterday.

I suddenly feel old. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Jimmy Page was 75 yesterday.
> 
> I suddenly feel old. Lol.


I always feel older when it's cold. I think I need to get a block heater installed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I always feel older when it's cold. I think I need to get a block heater installed.



~ Stifles giggle ~


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2019)

Fuck. For the first time in a long time I have two ladies fighting for my attention. Both are pretty, funny and sweet. I like both but I haven't been single in 8 years. This dating shit is almost a new game. I don't know what my next move is.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fuck. For the first time in a long time I have two ladies fighting for my attention. Both are pretty, funny and sweet. I like both but I haven't been single in 8 years. This dating shit is almost a new game. I don't know what my next move is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fuck. For the first time in a long time I have two ladies fighting for my attention. Both are pretty, funny and sweet. I like both but I haven't been single in 8 years. This dating shit is almost a new game. I don't know what my next move is.


Dick pics, chicks love the classics


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Dick pics, chicks love the classics


1-800-neocanhelp

@neosapien


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 11, 2019)

I love cheap toilet paper, I almost fingered my ass today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I love cheap toilet paper, I almost fingered my ass today.


Best of all you can throw the toilet paper under the bus for it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I love cheap toilet paper, I almost fingered my ass today.


At my age I do that regularly even with the premium stuff. I recommend brand-name hand soap as a basic accessory for aging shitters.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Meanwhile, in Scotland


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Meanwhile, in Scotland


Surgeon General sez smoke causes anal cancer


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Surgeon General sez smoke causes anal cancer


Somebody's doing it wrong


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Surgeon General sez smoke causes anal cancer


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Dick pics, chicks love the classics


Damn it gonna get me in trouble.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn it gonna get me in trouble.


Sharing is caring


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sharing is caring


You're right.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fuck. For the first time in a long time I have two ladies fighting for my attention. Both are pretty, funny and sweet. I like both but I haven't been single in 8 years. This dating shit is almost a new game. I don't know what my next move is.





cannabineer said:


> 1-800-neocanhelp
> 
> @neosapien






curious2garden said:


> Dick pics, chicks love the classics


You have to be suave and smooth as fuck about it. You can't just cold text a dick pic. I suggest a romantic poem. Something like "Roses are red, violets are blue, you can't deny that you want this inside of you". Then they'll be like Woah Jimmyjonesonnova is making me mad wet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2019)

Suddenly I feel moist... Neo, your wife never had a chance, did she?

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 12, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Suddenly I feel moist... Neo, your wife never had a chance, did she?
> 
> SH420


You should hear him say that in Chinese..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> You have to be suave and smooth as fuck about it. You can't just cold text a dick pic. I suggest a romantic poem. Something like "Roses are red, violets are blue, you can't deny that you want this inside of you". Then they'll be like Woah Jimmyjonesonnova is making me mad wet.


classic neo freestyle. I tip my hat.

I really like the times
That we have had to talk
So I hope you'll accept
This picture of my penis. 

(Bonus points for legibly Sharpieing the whole verse on the display object. No cheating and using stretched foreskin.)


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> classic neo freestyle. I tip my hat.
> 
> I really like the times
> That we have had to talk
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Spoiler


Plus rep


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Plus rep


Yup our neo is gonna own school. I'm looking forward to posting his report cards on my fridge


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> You have to be suave and smooth as fuck about it. You can't just cold text a dick pic. I suggest a romantic poem. Something like "Roses are red, violets are blue, you can't deny that you want this inside of you". Then they'll be like Woah Jimmyjonesonnova is making me mad wet.


 totally worked bro thanks for sharing your wisdom. From now on I'll come directly to you for any lady advice i may need.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 12, 2019)

This is unique-looking. Pheno #1 of my Purple Haze/Malawi x Oldtimer’s Haze backcrosses. The mother PHM was a super thin-leaf’d Haze-dominant plant that turned gold. The father was a Kerala-dominant Oldtimer’s Haze male.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Damn, I'm tired! Been working a lot lately. Going in today. I sit behind a desk all day. Amazing how tired I am after a day of fingering my keyboard. Been really busy in the garden as well. 
The good thing is, Monday is my Friday!!! Tuesday I'm off to Maui for 5 days! Yea me!
SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2019)

Have fun!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Have fun!
> View attachment 4264097


Thanks brother, I will!

@Aeroknow , gonna go see Fortunate Youth and Slightly Stoopid when we're there. 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks brother, I will!
> 
> @Aeroknow , gonna go see Fortunate Youth and Slightly Stoopid when we're there.
> 
> SH420


Hell yeah!

I’ve been to HI many times, mostlyon the BI for month long stays. I’ve never seen a full on band play there thoughI’d like to see these guys there SDIB/Pirates of Liloa.




I dunno if they’re even together anymore.

Have fun dude.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn, I'm tired! Been working a lot lately. Going in today. I sit behind a desk all day. Amazing how tired I am after a day of fingering my keyboard. Been really busy in the garden as well.
> The good thing is, Monday is my Friday!!! Tuesday I'm off to Maui for 5 days! Yea me!
> SH420


Nice! Enjoy. I was going to say don't do anything we wouldn't do but for this group of reprobates it's don't do anything we would do.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2019)

@Singlemalt


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2019)

LOL. pretty much


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @Singlemalt


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)

Morning everyone.....nice a chilly 43F outside this morning...hopefully the afternoon will be little better.....and warmer...

Coffee is ready......working on the second cup right now while reading the news

off to work in a few.....glad it right around the corner.....


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 14, 2019)

It was pretty darn cold here to this morning.
My truck was frosted over pretty good...not just the outside but inside to. Had to use a credit card as a ice scrapper inside the truck.
Had to go for blood test .....after the age of 50 blood tests every year.
Think ill make a tray of mj caramels today. Only have 3 cookies left lol
Poor little old me lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2019)

PG&E CEO quits and gets huge severance right before bankruptcy, at least her stock options aren't worth shit

_"PG&E said Monday that Williams will receive severance. That payment will likely be $2.36 million to $4.46 million"_

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6587785/Bankruptcy-possible-California-utility-wildfires.html
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/pg-e-apos-former-ceo-153653891.html
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/head-california-electric-utility-quits-amid-fallout-deadly-wildfires-n958241


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> PG&E CEO quits and gets huge severance right before bankruptcy, at least her stock options aren't worth shit
> 
> _"PG&E said Monday that Williams will receive severance. That payment will likely be $2.36 million to $4.46 million"_
> 
> ...


Business Journal: “[Geisha] Williams, who took over as [PG&E] CEO in March 2017, saw her total compensation increase from $4.16 million in 2016 to $8.56 million last year.” 8.5 million plus the severance, not bad for 2yrs on the job


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)

From the looks of it....PG&E is looking to protect themselves from all the lawsuits coming from the wildfires.....

https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/if-pge-goes-bankrupt-what-happens-next

found that


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2019)

What they need is a slew of criminal indictments against all the C class people.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2019)

The utility rates will go up and the insurance companies will also up the rates in California. And i would imagine that the state will increase taxes to cover the costs too. This is gonna be one hell of a dry ass fucking


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> What they need is a slew of criminal indictments against all the C class people.


very true....going under chapter 11 think protects them....especially from all the lawsuits that gonna happen.......no wonder everyone is jumping ship.....they should have restricted that CEO's retirement.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> very true....going under chapter 11 think protects them....especially from all the lawsuits that gonna happen.......no wonder everyone is jumping ship.....they should have restricted that CEO's retirement.....


It doesn't have to if it's seen as a move to avoid financial liability, sadly I doubt the laws will work in the public's interest.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It doesn't have to if it's seen as a move to avoid financial liability, sadly I doubt the laws will work in the public's interest.


hate to say it, that's prolly one of the reasons for the chapter 11 to get away from the liability of payment.......or if anything it will prolly make it harder for the lawsuits coming......really feel sorry for all those who lost homes and property during that fire....those people are gonna have there hands full....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.bankruptcyinbrief.com/chapter-11-bankruptcy-explained/


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> https://www.bankruptcyinbrief.com/chapter-11-bankruptcy-explained/


*Suing a Company in Chapter 11 Bankruptcy*
A company that wants to remain open will file for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. In this chapter, the business will create a plan to reorganize its debt; however, *if you file a lawsuit, the court will have to approve of any settlement.*

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/how-to-sue-a-company-that-has-filed-for-bankruptcy.html

It gets far more complex but essentially you can sue a company that is in Chp 11.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 14, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fuck. For the first time in a long time I have two ladies fighting for my attention. Both are pretty, funny and sweet. I like both but I haven't been single in 8 years. This dating shit is almost a new game. I don't know what my next move is.


Only one thing left to do! Regroup and try to stick it in her butt. Good luck


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> *Suing a Company in Chapter 11 Bankruptcy*
> A company that wants to remain open will file for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. In this chapter, the business will create a plan to reorganize its debt; however, *if you file a lawsuit, the court will have to approve of any settlement.*
> 
> https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/how-to-sue-a-company-that-has-filed-for-bankruptcy.html
> ...


you can, it's just getting through all the so called red tape. Keep in mind the State will get there first and then it goes down the line.....personal property will be at the bottom, i'm guessing. Unless the the states attorney changes things. 

Side note, didn't realize they were responsible for a gas explosion in San Fran too....starting to get bleek for them with all of this....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hate to say it, that's prolly one of the reasons for the chapter 11 to get away from the liability of payment.......or if anything it will prolly make it harder for the lawsuits coming......really feel sorry for all those who lost homes and property during that fire....those people are gonna have there hands full....


I’m probably not going to even waste my time talking to a “local” law firm that’s wanting to represent me against PG&E. We ain’t gonna get shit from them except even higher rates.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m probably not going to even waste my time talking to a “local” law firm that’s wanting to represent me against PG&E. We ain’t gonna get shit from them except even higher rates.


Usually the only people that win in those big class actions are the attorneys plus the proceedings drag on for years. I see already there are many firms soliciting clients. I guess as long as it doesn't cost you anything up front though it wouldn't hurt to be involved. If you have a personal attorney, maybe ask him what he thinks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2019)

We're still waiting on rebates and shit from the Enron fiasco 18 yrs ago


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> We're still waiting on rebates and shit from the Enron fiasco 18 yrs ago


Yeah, even when the claims are adjudicated, it just starts a whole new round of appeals by the defendants.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!1!1!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2019)

Talk about a great brand name for truck upgrades







Gonna need a matching brake upgrade


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

Morning all.....it's 43f today a misty rain .... 

coffee is ready for those who need it.......

hope everyone is getting ready for the polar blast coming down....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all.....it's 43f today a misty rain ....
> 
> coffee is ready for those who need it.......
> 
> hope everyone is getting ready for the polar blast coming down....


Its like 20 degrees and im working outside.. Hanging off ladders and listening to Neil young.. Not so bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Its like 20 degrees and im working outside.. Hanging off ladders and listening to Neil young.. Not so bad


damn dude, props to ya.....

i have to agree the neil young isn't bad to listen to.....

just watch the roofs...ok


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn dude, props to ya.....
> 
> i have to agree the neil young isn't bad to listen to.....
> 
> just watch the roofs...ok


Doing siding today. Shits so brittle to cut when it's cold.. Lovin it lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Doing siding today. Shits so brittle to cut when it's cold.. Lovin it lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Doing siding today. Shits so brittle to cut when it's cold.. Lovin it lol


You got the saw blade on backwards I hope?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4265139


i'd bet....

shit you just reminded me i need to ck that patch i did on my roof........

so many projects, so little time...


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2019)

Depending on the applicants to the TnT "games" would it be prudent to amend the entry question
to include "How many muffins can you munch at once?"


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4265139


Seeing that ladder even extended like that gives me the willies! Stay safe


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You got the saw blade on backwards I hope?


There's a "Reattach" setting!?

(think of all the lumber I could have unmurdered)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There's a "Reattach" setting!?
> 
> (think of all the lumber I could have unmurdered)


I need that backward setting for plants


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You got the saw blade on backwards I hope?


Using snips


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Using snips


Don't use those backwards when it's nippy out


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I need that backward setting for plants


The defoliators need it more


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

Love the packaging on these, especially the AK.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Don't use those backwards when it's nippy out


Spins?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Spins?


Oh don't get those either!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Love the packaging on these, especially the AK.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265198


ah AK, now that's a yummy one


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ah AK, now that's a yummy one


Did you get all your cking done, you nasty old cker?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Did you get all your cking done, you nasty old cker?


yep

nasty old? u been talking to my wife again.....sheesh

working on new projects now......new panel is really impressing me


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Love the packaging on these, especially the AK.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265198


I keep considering stopping my a local dispensary and trying some but with all the Myclobutanil contamination I'm to scared, sigh.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I keep considering stopping my a local dispensary and trying some but with all the Myclobutanil contamination I'm to scared, sigh.....


You got me scared now, and I don’t even know what that is. Lol. I’m assuming something in it? We have wondered about what’s in them and how it compares to smoking. Would be different if we knew the source. We have tried several kinds and they all seem a little different, some thicker than other, some darker. But these in particular seem consistently good and last the longest. We had a couple that was so thick it was hard to hit, maybe a stronger vape would work?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> You got me scared now, and I don’t even know what that is. Lol. I’m assuming something in it? We have wondered about what’s in them and how it compares to smoking. Would be different if we knew the source. We have tried several kinds and they all seem a little different, some thicker than other, some darker. But these in particular seem consistently good and last the longest. We had a couple that was so thick it was hard to hit, maybe a stronger vape would work?



*Myclobutanil* is a triazole chemical used as a fungicide.[1] It is a steroid demethylation inhibitor, specifically inhibiting ergosterol biosynthesis.[2] Ergosterol is a critical component of fungal cell membranes. When heated, myclobutanil decomposes to produce corrosive and/or toxic fumes, including carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, hydrogen chloride, hydrogen cyanide, and nitrogen oxides.[3][4] Myclobutanil is banned in Canada, Colorado, Washington, and Oregon for the production of medical and recreational marijuana; however, despite the Canadian ban, myclobutanil has been discovered in medical marijuana produced by at least one government licensed grower.[5


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> *Myclobutanil* is a triazole chemical used as a fungicide.[1] It is a steroid demethylation inhibitor, specifically inhibiting ergosterol biosynthesis.[2] Ergosterol is a critical component of fungal cell membranes. When heated, myclobutanil decomposes to produce corrosive and/or toxic fumes, including carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, hydrogen chloride, hydrogen cyanide, and nitrogen oxides.[3][4] *Myclobutanil is banned in Canada, Colorado, Washington, and Oregon for the production of medical and recreational marijuana*; however, despite the Canadian ban, myclobutanil has been discovered in medical marijuana produced by at least one government licensed grower.[5


@jerryb73 ^^ that's the answer. It's also not allowed in CA. So the concentrate has to go somewhere because these guys are not growing without a profit so it is dumped into the black market and other states that don't test.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> *Myclobutanil* is a triazole chemical used as a fungicide.[1] It is a steroid demethylation inhibitor, specifically inhibiting ergosterol biosynthesis.[2] Ergosterol is a critical component of fungal cell membranes. When heated, myclobutanil decomposes to produce corrosive and/or toxic fumes, including carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, hydrogen chloride, hydrogen cyanide, and nitrogen oxides.[3][4] Myclobutanil is banned in Canada, Colorado, Washington, and Oregon for the production of medical and recreational marijuana; however, despite the Canadian ban, myclobutanil has been discovered in medical marijuana produced by at least one government licensed grower.[5


Thank you, Sir. Now I’m sketched out..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Love the packaging on these, especially the AK.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265198


I love the packaging too 

A few months ago I sent out some product to processed into concentrates. I froze some too for live resin.
pic removed


curious2garden said:


> I keep considering stopping my a local dispensary and trying some but with all the Myclobutanil contamination I'm to scared, sigh.....


Are there any reputable concentrate artist that could process your plants for you? We have a few here in my neck of the woods but the wait is long.


edit: holy cow I need to remember to resize my pics. Talk about full size, lol
edit _again_.  It just occurred to me that you probably already_ do_ make your own distillate. 
Don't mind me. I've had a long night.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Thank you, Sir. Now I’m sketched out..


Well, at least this company is trying:
https://mjbizdaily.com/california-vape-cartridge-maker-issues-voluntary-marijuana-product-recall/

Check out how counterfeiting is screwing things up
https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=J0E-XNTLDarL0PEP9piLIA&q=Dank+Vapessold+in+Calif?&btnK=Google+Search&oq=Dank+Vapessold+in+Calif?&gs_l=psy-ab.3..33i10i160.841.15031..15349...0.0..0.3219.9390.1j21j1j9-2....2..0....1..gws-wiz.....0..0i131j0j0i131i10j0i10j0i13j0i13i5i30j0i22i30j33i10i299.w9WzoDGFO0E


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @jerryb73 ^^ that's the answer. It's also not allowed in CA. So the concentrate has to go somewhere because these guys are not growing without a profit so it is dumped into the black market and other states that don't test.


I see. So why use it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I see. So why use it?


Not sure what you are asking. They can't sell it in legal states that test because it fails the test, they don't want a total loss so they sell it on black market to other states. The "Bloom" company voluntarily pulled a batch off the market that was contaminated, they lostmoney but they are complying


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not sure what you are asking. They can't sell it in legal states that test because it fails the test, they don't want a total loss so they sell it on black market to other states. The "Bloom" company voluntarily pulled a batch off the market that was contaminated, they lostmoney but they are complying


Oh, we’re talking bad/contaminated product, not bad product altogether ? I meant, why use a product you can’t sell legally if that’s your agenda. But it seems we are talking about failed product being shipped out and sold? I think I misunderstood from the start


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah; product that doesn't pass mandated tests in legal states for mold, verboten chemicals, etc. While looking it up I also found a bunch of stuff about counterfeit products (usually Chinese) intentionally made to look like a famous quality brand. Think knockoff Rolex watches only pot related


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah; product that doesn't pass mandated tests in legal states for mold, verboten chemicals, etc. While looking it up I also found a bunch of stuff about counterfeit products (usually Chinese) intentionally made to look like a famous quality brand. Think knockoff Rolex watches only pot related


Exactly my concern..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I also found a bunch of stuff about counterfeit products (usually Chinese) intentionally made to look like a famous quality brand.


I think Stanly Clovis was one of the first victims of the knockoff market.



He's like  Shoulda patented the damn thing!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

you guys are starting to make me think, about not getting those for my wife anymore, she loves her vape


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are starting to make me think, about not getting those for my wife anymore, she loves her vape


I know, love mine too..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I know, love mine too..


you have any problem of them hard to draw through??


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2019)

Our snowman has really let himself go…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

Is that Dog poop for eyes & buttons I see?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think Stanly Clovis was one of the first victims of the knockoff market.
> 
> View attachment 4265334
> 
> He's like  Shoulda patented the damn thing!


I guess ALL knapped points are technically knockoffs


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that Dog poop for eyes & buttons I see?


Lol, no they're just miscellaneous rocks. There is deer poop just behind/beside his right stick elbow/shoulder area though lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that Dog poop for eyes & buttons I see?


He does look sort of pooped


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are starting to make me think, about not getting those for my wife anymore, she loves her vape


Just do some research. It will get in the way of impulse buys, but note brands, see if they are also sold in legal states/ made and sold in legal states, etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you have any problem of them hard to draw through??


If you're smoking good concentrates, I can recommend the CCELL cart/Silo vape combo. I've had mine for a month, and I've retired my old faithful dab rig. 
The combo draws very easily.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you have any problem of them hard to draw through??


Yes, but not the ones pictured or any variety of those. I think the cartridge has a lot to do with that. I can get cheaper carts but choose not to because the ones pictured are our favorite. Those $50 ea I can get others for 40 but they are the ones we have problems with. I have also found some carts hit better on different pen settings than others. Mine have 3 settings. The ones we like always work the same.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you're smoking good concentrates, I can recommend the CCELL cart/Silo vape combo. I've had mine for a month, and I've retired my old faithful dab rig.
> The combo draws very easily.


Yes CCell are our favorite.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you're smoking good concentrates, I can recommend the CCELL cart/Silo vape combo. I've had mine for a month, and I've retired my old faithful dab rig.
> The combo draws very easily.


i'll look for one at the local head shop we have, and go from there. Might even try the local vape shop too for that matter to see if they have them.....thanks for the head up....

need to ck with my horse trading partner to see where he gets them from, might have to make a change there too.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ~snip~ need to ck with my horse ~snip~


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2019)

Maui Penis everywhere


 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maui Penis everywhere
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265481
> ...


You and the Mrs having a strut about eh?  have a great time, enjoy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh look, a Grasshopper!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 16, 2019)

https://www.dhgate.com/store/product/2018-hot-selling-1-gram-dank-vapes-cartridge/432669861.html 

"dank" vapes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> https://www.dhgate.com/store/product/2018-hot-selling-1-gram-dank-vapes-cartridge/432669861.html
> 
> "dank" vapes.


thanks for the link mate....i'll ck them out....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

that's foney packaging...either counterfeit or reused original packaging, not full carts


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks for the link mate....i'll ck them out....


No, that wasn’t my point. I was just posting this to show how easy it is to make your own name brand carts. Just cause it has a recognizable logo doesn’t mean they’re legitimate tested carts.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's foney packaging...either counterfeit or reused original packaging, not full carts


Yes, that was my point. You can’t trust the “brand name” stuff unless you know your source.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> No, that wasn’t my point. I was just posting this to show how easy it is to make your own name brand carts. Just cause it has a recognizable logo doesn’t mean they’re legitimate tested carts.


ok gotcha, kinda makes me wonder. This state that i'm in, it's so hard to do anything like this, heck for what i've got <wink> <wink> I could be sent up for a long time at this point. Unless things change. 

The only thing i can do, is keep going and help the people i can and love. If something does happen, heaven forbid, i got one hell of a defense.....

I'll keep doing my research overall....

thanks for the eye opener though


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yes, that was my point. You can’t trust the “brand name” stuff unless you know your source.


yeah, i was just trying to point that out to Budman.
i'm pretty sure someone here (here, where i live, not here, on this website) is using those, and i think i know who it is....and i wouldn't smoke their shit on a bet....someone i used to be friends with, and i know he doesn't give a shit about the people he sells to, all he wants is money. i'd like to buy one of his carts and have it tested, then show everyone we both know what kind of pesticides and shit like paclo they're getting from him


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you're smoking good concentrates, I can recommend the CCELL cart/Silo vape combo. I've had mine for a month, and I've retired my old faithful dab rig.
> The combo draws very easily.


I also picked Blue us my choice for the Vivant Vault prize.
It looks less suspect.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok gotcha, kinda makes me wonder. This state that i'm in, it's so hard to do anything like this, heck for what i've got <wink> <wink> I could be sent up for a long time at this point. Unless things change.
> 
> The only thing i can do, is keep going and help the people i can and love. If something does happen, heaven forbid, i got one hell of a defense.....
> 
> ...


hamiltondevices.com/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Had to purchase a pipe. Brought some cookies but it's really sticky and I can't roll a j. 
 

SH420


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2019)

I'd hit it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2019)

me to, and then just listen to the waves crash.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Went and had a massage after that bowl. It was pretty fkn nice. A little deep tissue and some hot stones. Never done it before. 
Mamashark just went to grab us a few beers and were gonna chill in the hot tub for a while. Got the vape too.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2019)

This belongs in the life hacks thread but I'm too lazy to search it


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This belongs in the life hacks thread but I'm too lazy to search it


Just my luck, I'm left handed.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2019)

I swear baby wipes is the strongest soap known to man.
I used it to restore some of my wife's dolls from when she was a kid.
Not even sugar soap would touch that weird yellowing old dirty kids toys build up.
then I remembered that the wipes even clean my hands when I am working with silicone.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 17, 2019)

Good morning everyone.

My girl sent me these with my lunch, think she’s trying to tell me something 

@Gary Goodson i could fit all 9


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 17, 2019)

Me again, lol. What is this? Hash? I’m clueless when it comes to the fancy shit you guys do.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2019)

Happy to report... I have the taco shits this morning....why does that make me happy you ask... well I'm as confused about that part too and yet I sit here with a shity grin.... On a side note the tacos were spicy AF and now I hope the ice cream I had for dessert shows up soon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me again, lol. What is this? Hash? I’m clueless when it comes to the fancy shit you guys do.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266110


looks like wax to me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Happy to report... I have the taco shits this morning....why does that make me happy you ask... well I'm as confused about that part too and yet I sit here with a shity grin.... On a side note the tacos were spicy AF and now I hope the ice cream I had for dessert shows up soon.


because the reason you ate them was so you could go to work and fart on everyone?...think you actually said you planned to eat chili, but tacos will work too, apparently...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because the reason you ate them was so you could go to work and fart on everyone?...think you actually said you planned to eat chili, but tacos will work too, apparently...


You are correct, my plan has been fowled..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like wax to me


Like for dabs?

Fairly new connect sent that pic. Advertising I guess.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks like Taco Bell strikes again...lol

Morning everyone....it's 53F this morning, high gonna be 73F, ahh t-shirt weather...

Coffee is on, working on the famous first cup to wake my ass up

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me again, lol. What is this? Hash? I’m clueless when it comes to the fancy shit you guys do.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266110


looks like live resin........i could be wrong, just waking up...


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Like for dabs?
> 
> Fairly new connect sent that pic. Advertising I guess.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/merry-xmas-wax-oil-vaporizer-giveaway.981968/


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Like for dabs?
> 
> Fairly new connect sent that pic. Advertising I guess.


I think wax is an extract that is mostly solidified THCA. Yah it's dabs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because the reason you ate them was so you could go to work and fart on everyone?...think you actually said you planned to eat chili, but tacos will work too, apparently...


Taco salad and black bean farts for everyone. Why I remember this I don't know yet there it is.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This belongs in the life hacks thread but I'm too lazy to search it


The Q&A is pretty good

https://www.amazon.com/Shittens-Disposable-Mitten-shaped-Moist-Wipes-x/dp/B00F547P6S


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Taco salad and black bean farts for everyone. Why I remember this I don't know yet there it is.


That's not a uncommon thing to say is it, I just wanted to share with my co-workers...... they share with me all the time. Ohh wait I work alone....hmm.... I might see why now.... and all this time I thought it was my bubbly personality they was avoiding.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> That's not a uncommon thing to say is it, I just wanted to share with my co-workers...... they share with me all the time. Ohh wait I work alone....hmm.... I might see why now.... and all this time I thought it was my bubbly personality they was avoiding.


Is your personality especially bubbly in a hot tub?


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/man-injects-18-doses-of-semen-into-arm-to-cure-back-pai-1831817131/amp


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2019)

srh88 said:


> https://gizmodo.com/man-injects-18-doses-of-semen-into-arm-to-cure-back-pai-1831817131/amp


People are SO weird. Lol. You're supposed to inject marijuanas into your dick, not semen into your arm. Fuckin' noobs. I have tried to convince various girlfriends that my injecting my semen into their asses would cure most any ailment, butt none of them went for it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2019)

srh88 said:


> https://gizmodo.com/man-injects-18-doses-of-semen-into-arm-to-cure-back-pai-1831817131/amp


Everyone knows you don't take advice from @Growan f'n noobs


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

oh this is too good







https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/dolphins-seem-to-use-toxic-pufferfish-to-get-high-180948219/


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> People are SO weird. Lol. You're supposed to inject marijuanas into your dick, not semen into your arm. Fuckin' noobs. I have tried to convince various girlfriends that my injecting my semen into their asses would cure most any ailment, butt none of them went for it


And you were so ready to have her back


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> oh this is too good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff puff pass


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)

Morning everyone on this nice foggy day in Tejas.......can't even see my neighbors house right now cause it's so thick......eek

Coffee is on, made some Arabian this morning, man this stuff has a kick...wakey wakey, i'll do bakey bakey when i get home later.....

Gotta do a little watering then off to work.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The Q&A is pretty good
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Shittens-Disposable-Mitten-shaped-Moist-Wipes-x/dp/B00F547P6S


lol
omg


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone on this nice foggy day in Tejas.......can't even see my neighbors house right now cause it's so thick......eek
> 
> Coffee is on, made some Arabian this morning, man this stuff has a kick...wakey wakey, i'll do bakey bakey when i get home later.....
> 
> Gotta do a little watering then off to work.....


No cking [with] anyone in all that fog ... ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No cking [with] anyone in all that fog ... ?


no no no, none of that around here.....

great thing where i work is right around the corner.......i'm here now.....

gotta get a little greasy today, got a VW air cooled motor to take apart and i have to build another today.....also got some king pins and link pins to do....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

saw some coolness online
@racerboy71


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> saw some coolness online
> @racerboy71


that's some nice work.....i applaud the builder...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)

This is one i have in the back of the shop.....it's a customers of mine, i'm just storing 
2.4lts turbo charged alcohol injected, also has a 2sp power glide....

customer bought it and brought to me for storage, he takes it to the drags and car shows in texas.....loves the beast....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> This is one i have in the back of the shop.....it's a customers of mine, i'm just storingView attachment 4266810
> 2.4lts turbo charged alcohol injected, also has a 2sp power glide....
> 
> customer bought it and brought to me for storage, he takes it to the drags and car shows in texas.....loves the beast....


That is a serious-looking bit of hardware ... love the no-nonsense cosmetics


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> saw some coolness online
> @racerboy71



I like it, but would not want to own it. If I won it in a raffle I would sell it.

pros +Cool points 






cons Extreme High visibility.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> saw some coolness online
> @racerboy71


Pretty cool. Now I have an opening to post this for Racerboy71.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> made some Arabian this morning


Let us know when you knit an Afghan.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Let us know when you knit an Afghan.


i don't knit.....

that's arabian coffee i made this morning.....want some still have some left....have cream and sugar. Whiskey for that extra kick.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Pretty cool. Now I have an opening to post this for Racerboy71.
> View attachment 4266852


Nice!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 18, 2019)

Been awhile since I've been around. I've been "unplugged", so to speak, for the last few months. Only having an older phone with a cracked screen, and not being a particularly patient person, internet activity became unbelievably frustrating . I was recently given a tablet for helping someone rebuild a shed, so between catching up on missed porn and fapping, I'll be checking in. Not much new here, SSDD as always. The guy that extracts for me has been unpredictable lately, I'm sitting on trim and don't have any concentrate, , so I'm setting myself up. I don't want to deal with blasting so I've been working with ETOH. I've got the cold wash down, now I'm building a diy "cold" evaporating still to reclaim the ETOH. Heated vacuum chamber > condensing coil > collection vessel > aspirator. I'm hoping with a mild vacuum and low heat, <100f, I can speed up evaporating times and retain terps. I've always preferred a ETOH extract, when they're done right they're extremely tasty. Should be a set and forget system once I'm done with it. Not quite the rotary evaporator I'd like, but for about $60 in hose and fittings, an old cooler, pressure cooker, a bucket and old pump, it should work pretty good.... I hope. 









PENIS 8=======>


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> saw some coolness online
> @racerboy71


 i have a hot wheels set just like that, love it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

i also finally scored a vw split window bus like that, but a single cab, with a porsche 356 speedster on the back..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)

What year bus?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Pretty cool. Now I have an opening to post this for Racerboy71.
> View attachment 4266852


So cute


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 18, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> i also finally scored a vw split window bus like that, but a single cab, with a porsche 356 speedster on the back..


Pic?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> So cute


Yeah. Not sure I'd wanna be sitting in that going down the highway.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks like alot of snow coming in. Gonna be pretty busy the next few days.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just some of my crap


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

Some more


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

And lastly
  I think you get the idea .And nope, I don't have an addictive personality what so ever, and don't enjoy collecting things, nor cars or VW's


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oops, some didn't upload.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> And lastly
> View attachment 4267144 View attachment 4267146 I think you get the idea .And nope, I don't have an addictive personality what so ever, and don't enjoy collecting things, nor cars or VW's


The green No. 9 car ... a Le Mans Ferreri?

love the two VW haulers. Much rear-engine love.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The green No. 9 car ... a Le Mans Ferreri?
> 
> love the two VW haulers. Much rear-engine love.


Yes sir. Ferrari p3 spyder


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> Yes sir. Ferrari p3 spyder


 330 p3 spyder


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> i have a hot wheels set just like that, love it..


How many young men out there had their car appetite whetted by HW, (even today, I hope). My interest predated them a little (Matchbox) and then I was into slot cars in the early 60's. My first real car was a 63 IHC Scout.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

I found some fake stretchy silicone nuts on amazon and a key chain too. They have a little bit of hair on them, lol...



https://www.amazon.com/Grandpa-Testicles-Stretchy-Silicone-BILLYSBALLBAGS/dp/B01F2NCQS8/ref=pd_aw_fbt_517_img_2/138-0024025-4828171?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01F2NCQS8&pd_rd_r=6e7fd416-1bf1-11e9-836b-afabdeb59979&pd_rd_w=mSlq6&pd_rd_wg=9jVQK&pf_rd_p=b98fa1a4-6e6e-4981-835c-7fb29e0f4dd2&pf_rd_r=56PY171JDCQG0H232YY7&psc=1&refRID=56PY171JDCQG0H232YY7

https://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Testicle-Ballsack-Keychain-BILLYSBALLBAGS/dp/B06XCJSQLN


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I found some fake stretchy silicone nuts on amazon and a key chain too. They have a little bit of hair on them, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow there's a helluva up charge for the longer shack.... I guess they just want to ring every drop out of ya.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I found some fake stretchy silicone nuts on amazon and a key chain too. They have a little bit of hair on them, lol...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Grandpa-Testicles-Stretchy-Silicone-BILLYSBALLBAGS/dp/B01F2NCQS8/ref=pd_aw_fbt_517_img_2/138-0024025-4828171?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01F2NCQS8&pd_rd_r=6e7fd416-1bf1-11e9-836b-afabdeb59979&pd_rd_w=mSlq6&pd_rd_wg=9jVQK&pf_rd_p=b98fa1a4-6e6e-4981-835c-7fb29e0f4dd2&pf_rd_r=56PY171JDCQG0H232YY7&psc=1&refRID=56PY171JDCQG0H232YY7
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Testicle-Ballsack-Keychain-BILLYSBALLBAGS/dp/B06XCJSQLN


lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I found some fake stretchy silicone nuts on amazon and a key chain too. They have a little bit of hair on them, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I found something by the roadside today. It was in surprisingly good condition so I took it home. I subjected it to a full olfactory and gustatory analysis here, and although the signal is attenuated by age and the rains we've had, I detected significant amounts of @mr sunshine from the tip almost to the plug. (The sharp line at 364.42 Erection Volts is a clear mr. sunshine tell.) The top two or so inches give a composite signal. My olfactory imaging center has gone all polite lately and labels the composite "mr sunshine and friend". Seems "friend" was simply not so brave.

Out of my profound respect for mr sunshine, I commended the unit to a much more ceremonious binning. I love you man, but you're a littering asshole.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I found something by the roadside today. It was in surprisingly good condition so I took it home. I subjected it to a full olfactory and gustatory analysis here, and although the signal is attenuated by age and the rains we've had, I detected significant amounts of @mr sunshine from the tip almost to the plug. (The sharp line at 364.42 Erection Volts is a clear mr. sunshine tell.) The top two or so inches give a composite signal. My olfactory imaging center has gone all polite lately and labels the composite "mr sunshine and friend". Seems "friend" was simply not so brave.
> 
> Out of my profound respect for mr sunshine, I commended the unit to a much more ceremonious binning. I love you man, but you're a littering asshole. View attachment 4267420


LITTER! How dare you, he's paying it forward, ala Johnny Cornhole Seed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LITTER! How dare you, he's paying it forward, ala Johnny Cornhole Seed.


Of all the names this game could have been called.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Of all the names this game could have been called.


My local breweries have Cornhole tournaments! I was surprised when I saw what they were calling it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Of all the names this game could have been called.


 Well they are skillfully going sack deep into a perhaps undersized orifice. From a distance. #chucknorris


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


i don't want to change his mind


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2019)

Blessed Sunday to all my RIU Brethren. I see you're up early, hopefully with a nice, hot cup of Jesus to absolve all your sin. I had something prepared, but I think I'll let Brother Maynard conduct today's sermon. Silly monkeys. Enjoy...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2019)

Amen


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2019)

When studying spelling and reading with your kindergartner it becomes apparent just how fucked up and stupid the English language is. "I know I said when there's an "e" at the end it makes a long vowel sound but this one is different." "Why?" "Because fuck you, that's why."


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2019)

Math is coming.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Math is coming.


I'm expecting the half Asian to kick in for that segment.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2019)

list(s) of free consumer data reports, credit, banking, loans, rental

_"*These are available every 12 months, it is a good idea to check these near or around the same time each year.* A lot of companies make their money by collecting and selling data – your personal data. In the past, it was often difficult if not impossible to see what they were telling prospective lenders, landlords, even employers about you. Under the FCRA and/or FACT Acts, many consumer reporting agencies (CRAs) are now legally required to send you a *free copy* of your report every 12 months, as well as provide a way to dispute incorrect information."
_
https://www.mymoneyblog.com/big-list-of-free-consumer-reports-1.html
https://www.mymoneyblog.com/big-list-of-free-consumer-reports-2.html


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

Here's one for the T&Ters from Canada ... now we know why herons overdose.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

How it all started


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2019)

We had a foot of snow dumped yesterday and although I haven't had or really even needed them for 40 years, 4 studded snows sure would be nice today


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> We had a foot of snow dumped yesterday and although I haven't had or really even needed them for 40 years, 4 studded snows sure would be nice today


Howzabout 4 snowy studs?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Howzabout 4 snowy studs?


ok, but how do you secure them to the rims?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, but how do you secure them to the rims?


job 1 is securing their rims, so to speak.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> job 1 is securing their rims, so to speak.


you get em mounted, and i'll stay at the lodge drinking


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2019)

I always thought it was "a rim a lap, a rim a lap


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, but how do you secure them to the rims?


Just goggle rim job.... and you won't ask again....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

When I was a kid I heard "a wimb away". I wondered what a wimb was and why distance mattered ...


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2019)

When times are tough even a hero struggles to survive.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Just goggle rim job.... and you won't ask again....lol


no


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2019)

@dangledo - thought about your buddy Guinness when I saw this.
Must admit it gave me quite the chuckle too.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @dangledo - thought about your buddy Guinness when I saw this.
> Must admit it gave me quite the chuckle too.



Yep that video is 100% accurate. i try and stop the tornado of bull terrier skull from slamming into shit. He put a dent in our ss fridge the day we got it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Yep that video is 100% accurate. i try and stop the tornado of bull terrier skull from slamming into shit. He put a dent in our ss fridge the day we got it.


Lol - we actually got a dent in the drywall (over a freakin stud for crying out loud) from our Boerboel screwing around playing with the Beagle.
His noggin is the size of a holiday turkey though.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no


----------



## neosapien (Jan 23, 2019)

This is funny…

Oh fuck yeah.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2019)

neosapien said:


> This is funny…
> 
> Oh fuck yeah.


You don't fuck with LA County Sheriff's office, they have zero sense of humor.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

dang!
_
"According to a Nielsen study, 25% of families making $150,000 a year or more are living paycheck-to-paycheck. One in three earning between $50,000 and $100,000 need their next paycheck to survive. For those earning less than $50,000, that percentage increases to half" _(and this is a 2015 study)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-people-who-earn-a-lot-of-money-still-cant-pay-the-bills-2018-12-20?link=sfmw_tw


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> dang!
> _
> "According to a Nielsen study, 25% of families making $150,000 a year or more are living paycheck-to-paycheck. One in three earning between $50,000 and $100,000 need their next paycheck to survive. For those earning less than $50,000, that percentage increases to half" _(and this is a 2015 study)
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-people-who-earn-a-lot-of-money-still-cant-pay-the-bills-2018-12-20?link=sfmw_tw


I get paid monthly and could probably go 3 months without a check before I really freak out and start cashing in silver.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2019)

I figure I could go for 2-3 years if I really had to with my current nest egg. I'd hate to have to, but it is a nice feeling to have some security. Of course, that feeling is countered by the risk and anxiety from growing and selling on the black market. So, it's all pretty much a wash...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> This is funny…
> 
> Oh fuck yeah.



'Am I shot???' 
"Fuck yeah, Homie!"
'Oh. Fuck...'

Lol...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 24, 2019)

Anybody watching happy on Netflix? I'm only a few episodes in but it's good so far. Kinda trippy.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anybody watching happy on Netflix? I'm only a few episodes in but it's good so far. Kinda trippy.


I started it as a joke thinking it would suck but was hooked after 2 episodes.


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2019)

Life in the moth pit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2019)

Howdy everyone......it's 34F and a wakey wakey.....hope everyone is having a good day.

Coffee is on..workin on the second cup...still have a little left.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I started it as a joke thinking it would suck but was hooked after 2 episodes.


Yeah I'm really liking it so far. Plus I really like Christopher Meloni. Obviously everyone knows him as Stabler but he's played some interesting roles over the years.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

Our local health department issued a bulletin this morning that Pertussis (whooping cough) was on the rise in our county. I mean, who should even get that anymore, right? But I guess it's on the rise all over.

http://www.bu.edu/research/articles/whooping-cough/
https://www.statnews.com/2016/01/12/why-whooping-cough-rise/


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah I'm really liking it so far. Plus I really like Christopher Meloni. Obviously everyone knows him as Stabler but he's played some interesting roles over the years.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Our local health department issued a bulletin this morning that Pertussis (whooping cough) was on the rise in our county. I mean, who should even get that anymore, right? But I guess it's on the rise all over.
> 
> http://www.bu.edu/research/articles/whooping-cough/
> https://www.statnews.com/2016/01/12/why-whooping-cough-rise/


wow...it is.....we the flu virus running around here. Been trying to keep the wifes immune system up with vitamins and having her eat good. Of course those pancakes last night prolly didn't help.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anybody watching happy on Netflix? I'm only a few episodes in but it's good so far. Kinda trippy.





420God said:


> I started it as a joke thinking it would suck but was hooked after 2 episodes.


Thanks, I needed something to watch!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Our local health department issued a bulletin this morning that Pertussis (whooping cough) was on the rise in our county. I mean, who should even get that anymore, right? But I guess it's on the rise all over.
> 
> http://www.bu.edu/research/articles/whooping-cough/
> https://www.statnews.com/2016/01/12/why-whooping-cough-rise/


Measles etc... and so goes our herd immunity. It would be a helluva time to be in Public Health right now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah I'm really liking it so far. Plus I really like Christopher Meloni. Obviously everyone knows him as Stabler but he's played some interesting roles over the years.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I needed something to watch!


Diddo..... I hope I spelled that right....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I needed something to watch!


I'm really liking it so far. Weird and trippy with plenty of bloodshed. Seems to get a little more out there with each episode.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2019)

Anybody else watching "Sneaky Pete" on netflix?

 

Cool plot & story.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Anybody else watching "Sneaky Pete" on netflix?
> 
> View attachment 4270328
> 
> Cool plot & story.


Nope. What's it about?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

_"The angry employee explained that he had been putting “extra cream” in Ms. Moore’s coffee, five days a week and over many years"._

_




_​
https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/man-accused-of-ejaculating-in-his-boss-coffee-everyday-for-4-years/?fbclid=IwAR2fhfJybDXU9qaBMP36IIoX12zD1PPRdz_tR8ZPREzQqNI2Y02Xr6tt8BI


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2019)

Long and short is he assumes his cellies identity when he gets out of prison cause his past life sucked & the cellie told him all kinds of shit that he uses to convince the family that it's him.

"A con man on the run from a vicious gangster takes cover by assuming the identity of his prison cellmate, *Pete*, reuniting with his estranged family, that threatens to drag him into a world just as dangerous as the one he's escaping."

It's a good show & Giovanni Ribisi is really convincing.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nope. What's it about?


The first season of "Sneaky Pete" introduces Marius Josipovic (Giovanni Ribisi) as a conman just released from prison and trying to reconnect with his brother Eddie (Michael Drayer). However, when he finds out from Eddie that the gangster Vince Lonigan (Bryan Cranston) wants payment for the $100,000 Marius owes him, Marius assumes his cellmate Pete Murphy's (Ethan Embry) identity. Then he cons Pete's family into believing that their prodigal son has returned.


Sounds Good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"The angry employee explained that he had been putting “extra cream” in Ms. Moore’s coffee, five days a week and over many years"._
> 
> _
> 
> ...


LOL 
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/man-ejaculating-boss-coffee/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/man-ejaculating-boss-coffee/


Party pooper.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2019)

man talk about extra cream in the coffee.......sheesh...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/man-ejaculating-boss-coffee/


lol, busted, I didn't realize that whole site is fake news.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2019)

I could really go fer a hamberder and a beer. Smocking hot hamberder. Ice Cold Wall. I mean Beer.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Long and short is he assumes his cellies identity when he gets out of prison cause his past life sucked & the cellie told him all kinds of shit that he uses to convince the family that it's him.
> 
> "A con man on the run from a vicious gangster takes cover by assuming the identity of his prison cellmate, *Pete*, reuniting with his estranged family, that threatens to drag him into a world just as dangerous as the one he's escaping."
> 
> It's a good show & Giovanni Ribisi is really convincing.


On Netflix? Not seeing it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> On Netflix? Not seeing it.


Amazon prime


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Amazon prime


Damn the one I dont have.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> On Netflix? Not seeing it.





Singlemalt said:


> Amazon prime


Oops - my bad.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

I tried watching Happy last night but the wife wouldn't shut up so I turned it off and turned the TV to lifetime and low-be-hold not a peep......

I was not amused.....


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I tried watching Happy last night but the wife wouldn't shut up so I turned it off and turned the TV to lifetime and low-be-hold not a peep......
> 
> I was not amused.....


At times like that I remind her that is the reason we have 2 TVs.

Usually that starts a new issue. She gets upset and says you can go in the other room.
Then if I do go she get upset that I'm not staying to watch the mind numbing "Wives from Who Gives A Fuck".

It's a preverbal catch 22.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> At times like that I remind her that is the reason we have 2 TVs.
> 
> Usually that starts a new issue. She gets upset and says you can go in the other room.
> Then if I do go she get upset that I'm not staying to watch the mind numbing "Wives from Who Gives A Fuck".
> ...


Yeah we have multiple TV's but my wife is disabled and when I get home if she wants to talk I will be patient.... for a while. She doesn't always feel like talking, and I don't want to isolate more than she already is . So I'll just watch later. It's funny because if I'm watching something and she wants to talk I'll pause it she'll walk away and as soon as I hit play she'll turn around and start again.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2019)

"Wives from Who Gives A Fuck"

Lol !!
+


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yeah we have multiple TV's but my wife is disabled and when I get home if she wants to talk I will be patient.... for a while. She doesn't always feel like talking, and I don't want to isolate more than she already is . So I'll just watch later. It's funny because if I'm watching something and she wants to talk I'll pause it she'll walk away and as soon as I hit play she'll turn around and start again.....


Mine loves to takeover the tv as she scrolls Facebook


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2019)

Mrs. GWN is addicted to the food network and yet I now do most of the cooking (because I like to), but I can't stand to watch people tell me how good something tastes while talking around a massive gob of chow.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN is addicted to the food network and yet I now do most of the cooking (because I like to), but I can't stand to watch people tell me how good something tastes while talking around a massive gob of chow.


I bought me daughter a cook book titled " Never Trust A Skinny Cook " I can't remember the author's name but she is a large black chick with a cooking show. Also we went to Savannah for her 16th birthday just to go to Paula Dean's restaurant, I sent the food back and left without paying, it was horrible. And I know someone that works for Alton Brown, so I tried to get Gary Goodson on the show but it was impossible, I think they know Gary would steal the show.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I bought me daughter a cook book titled " Never Trust A Skinny Cook " I can't remember the author's name but she is a large black chick with a cooking show. Also we went to Savannah for her 16th birthday just to go to Paula Dean's restaurant, I sent the food back and left without paying, it was horrible. And I know someone that works for Alton Brown, so I tried to get Gary Goodson on the show but it was impossible, I think they know Gary would steal the show.


We was gonna eat there but fuck waiting in a long ass line for hours to eat, I’ll eat something else. My girl was just in Savanna a few days ago with her friend. Bout an hour and half drive for us..


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We was gonna eat there but fuck waiting in a long ass line for hours to eat, I’ll eat something else. My girl was just in Savanna a few days ago with her friend. Bout an hour and half drive for us..


Have you ever been down to that echo circle in front of the shrimp factory , it's a trippy experience. 

I did a waste treatment plant there once back in the 90's , we partied the whole time.... those art students are a blast. While I was there we would kill a gator ever two or three weeks and grill gator steaks.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I bought me daughter a cook book titled " Never Trust A Skinny Cook " I can't remember the author's name but she is a large black chick with a cooking show. Also we went to Savannah for her 16th birthday just to go to Paula Dean's restaurant, I sent the food back and left without paying, it was horrible. And I know someone that works for Alton Brown, so I tried to get Gary Goodson on the show but it was impossible, I think they know Gary would steal the show.


Ever see 2 fat ladies cooking show? I think it was on late 80s early 90s.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ever see 2 fat ladies cooking show? I think it was on late 80s early 90s.


Nah I must have missed that, but I do like a big girl.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> And I know someone that works for Alton Brown, so I tried to get Gary Goodson on the show but it was impossible, I think they know Gary would steal the show.


Gary would fuck Alton right in the pussy.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gary would fuck Alton right in the pussy.


Lol ++


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I tried watching Happy last night but the wife wouldn't shut up so I turned it off and turned the TV to lifetime and low-be-hold not a peep......
> 
> I was not amused.....


get another tv in another room....if she bitches....tell her why you have it....or you could just talk every second lifetime is on, and when she says anything to you, ask her why it's ok to talk when you're watching something, but not when she is?
now you see why i have an ex wife and live alone.....
because i'll say "HEY!...i'm trying to hear this! shut the fuck up!"...


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

My mom and dad taught me the importance of staying the fuck out of each others' way...
If we are in the same room for more than 5 minutes, one of us is doing something wrong.
And I actually like my family.... I'm just not wired to have people around me the whole time.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2019)

Going through some shit IRL but I just thought I'd check in so you guys don't think I died or something if I don't check in for a while longer.

Here are musics.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2019)

Good luck blue, take care of yourself. 
We'll leave the light on.

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Going through some shit IRL but I just thought I'd check in so you guys don't think I died or something if I don't check in for a while longer.
> 
> Here are musics.


Reminds me of Chicken Train by Ozark Mountain on blotter.
Come back soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Going through some shit IRL but I just thought I'd check in so you guys don't think I died or something if I don't check in for a while longer.
> 
> Here are musics.


Hope it's better soon


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2019)

Try to get out and make a new friend today!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=546652965764555


----------



## 420God (Jan 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Try to get out and make a new friend today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you're ready for the storm tonight. They're calling for 6-12 inches up here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Hope you're ready for the storm tonight. They're calling for 6-12 inches up here.


I think you're supposed to get a little more than us. First the snow, then subzero temps next week. Fuck that. I do want to get out to shovel off my car after the storm, before the real cold gets here. Gotta do some food shopping so I can be a hermit all week. I know you've got a LOT of work ahead of you. Good luck, bro...


----------



## 420God (Jan 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I think you're supposed to get a little more than us. First the snow, then subzero temps next week. Fuck that. I do want to get out to shovel off my car after the storm, before the real cold gets here. Gotta do some food shopping so I can be a hermit all week. I know you've got a LOT of work ahead of you. Good luck, bro...


I feel bad for my animals but there's not a lot I can do. I already gave them extra bedding to help with the cold but these temps are ridiculous. I even thought about setting up a bonfire for them to stand around at night when it gets real cold but then I have to stay out there with them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Going through some shit IRL but I just thought I'd check in so you guys don't think I died or something if I don't check in for a while longer.
> 
> Here are musics.


i love Les....he has had to know half of the fucking freaky people i've met in my life....i Know i know Mudd.....i know i do....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Try to get out and make a new friend today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried to make a new friend, but i couldn't get the duct tape to stick to the bones


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice wholesome girl that doesn't drink or curse, or dirty little stripper bitch that does whatever? Choices.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 28, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nice wholesome girl that doesn't drink or curse, or dirty little stripper bitch that does whatever? Choices.


Getting married or getting laid.....?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Getting married or getting laid.....?


Definitely not getting married. Wholesome girl is so hot but way outside of my usual. Stripper is more my style, but a stripper.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nice wholesome girl that doesn't drink or curse, or dirty little stripper bitch that does whatever? Choices.







i made my choice long ago....
"
You're heading on a one-way trip
Its blizzarding out so you take a dip
Then you look down at your phone
No message from your baby cause you're all alone
With all your cheat and all your lies
Your faithful father won't forgive
Your crimes

I don't feel no more
I just want liquor and dirty whores
Cause I don't care no more
No I don't care no more"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Definitely not getting married. Wholesome girl is so hot but way outside of my usual. Stripper is more my style, but a stripper.


try the nice girl....there'll always be another stripper


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> try the nice girl....there'll always be another stripper


True. I've never dated a nice girl. She's seriously way outside what im used to. Might be a nice change of pace. I do like strippers tho lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> True. I've never dated a nice girl. She's seriously way outside what im used to. Might be a nice change of pace. I do like strippers tho lol.


Depends on where your head is. Are you ready for a conventional committed relationship? It's only been a short time since your breakup; good girl will require exclusivity; likely some serious time investment before intimacy, etc.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Depends on where your head is. Are you ready for a conventional committed relationship? It's only been a short time since your breakup; good girl will require exclusivity; likely some serious time investment before intimacy, etc.


See that's kinda where im lost. It hasn't been long since the split up so I kinda wanna go play. Buuut. I do really like the nice girl. She's pretty, funny and might be what I need in my life. The stripper would obviously just be for some fun but ive been down that road before. Not sure I wanna do the whole degenerate lifestyle again. While fun it's takes a toll and can get a bit dicey. Nice girl but be the change my love life needs. She seems alot more stable than my past girlfriends.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> See that's kinda where im lost. It hasn't been long since the split up so I kinda wanna go play. Buuut. I do really like the nice girl. She's pretty, funny and might be what I need in my life. The stripper would obviously just be for some fun but ive been down that road before. Not sure I wanna do the whole degenerate lifestyle again. While fun it's takes a toll and can get a bit dicey. Nice girl but be the change my love life needs. She seems alot more stable than my past girlfriends.


There you go then. Are you ready for major lifestyle changes and compromises? Tough situation


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> try the nice girl


some of them will even do whatever

There needs to be a certain level of emotional damage for you to think showing your coochie for money is even an option... Not the kind of girl I'd hang with.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> See that's kinda where im lost. It hasn't been long since the split up so I kinda wanna go play. Buuut. I do really like the nice girl. She's pretty, funny and might be what I need in my life. The stripper would obviously just be for some fun but ive been down that road before. Not sure I wanna do the whole degenerate lifestyle again. While fun it's takes a toll and can get a bit dicey. Nice girl but be the change my love life needs. She seems alot more stable than my past girlfriends.


Sounds to me like you've made up your mind already & just don't know it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> some of them will even do whatever
> 
> There needs to be a certain level of emotional damage for you to think showing your coochie for money is even an option... Not the kind of girl I'd hang with.


What if it's just a topless club? I don't judge, if I could get paid just to have people watch me swing my junk around, I'd heavily consider doing it, but that's just a dream.


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What if it's just a topless club? I don't judge, if I could get paid just to have people watch me swing my junk around, I'd heavily consider doing it, but that's just a dream.


I would swing it around for free just for the public advertisement .


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds to me like you've made up your mind already & just don't know it.


I think you're probably right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I think you're probably right.


Have Ozzy man give a look at those Sheila's of yours, he's never wrong.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> True. I've never dated a nice girl. She's seriously way outside what im used to. Might be a nice change of pace. I do like strippers tho lol.


You're not marrying them. Date them both, after you get to know them more than casually then decide


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What if it's just a topless club? I don't judge, if I could get paid just to have people watch me swing my junk around, I'd heavily consider doing it, but that's just *a dream*.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're not marrying them. Date them both, after you get to know them more than casually then decide


Yeah but I would feel bad talking to nice girl while fucking stripper. Gwn is right, i think i know what to do.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah but I would feel bad talking to nice girl while fucking stripper. Gwn is right, i think i know what to do.


Ahhh you're a sweetie


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh you're a sweetie


Sweet? No. Honest tho? Always. Ive been lied to and can't do that people. I'll tell you my life story and not give a fuck. I'm not the type to lie and I'm not the type you gotta lie to.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sweet? No. Honest tho? Always. Ive been lied to and can't do that people. I'll tell you my life story and not give a fuck. I'm not the type to lie and I'm not the type you gotta lie to.


I think you're ready to try the nice girl. Go forth, son, and thrive.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sweet? No. Honest tho? Always. Ive been lied to and can't do that people. I'll tell you my life story and not give a fuck. I'm not the type to lie and I'm not the type you gotta lie to.


Dating them isn't lying to them. Why fuck either of them at first? I'm not a guy so obviously I don't understand the sexual pressures. Just date them both and decide who you like.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Dating them isn't lying to them. Why fuck either of them at first? I'm not a guy so obviously I don't understand the sexual pressures. Just date them both and decide who you like.


Stripper isn't dateable. That doesn't work. Not for me. It would be purely sex. But I couldn't fuck the stripper and not tell nice girl. I'm just honest like that. That would surely drive nice girl away. Now im stuck with being the single degenerate I was in my 20s and I've come a long way since then. If i choose the stripper, I choose a lifestyle I left long ago. But i always had fun and was pretty responsible with it. Not worried about losing control, just wondering if i really want that bachelor lifestyle again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Stripper isn't dateable. That doesn't work. Not for me. It would be purely sex. But I couldn't fuck the stripper and not tell nice girl. I'm just honest like that. That would surely drive nice girl away. Now im stuck with being the single degenerate I was in my 20s and I've come a long way since then. If i choose the stripper, I choose a lifestyle I left long ago. But i always had fun and was pretty responsible with it. Not worried about losing control, just wondering if i really want that bachelor lifestyle again.


 While I never "dated" a stripper, I suspect that that gets "old fast" as the saying goes. Getting old slower seems to me to be an all 'round good thing.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Stripper isn't dateable. That doesn't work. Not for me. It would be purely sex. But I couldn't fuck the stripper and not tell nice girl. I'm just honest like that. That would surely drive nice girl away. Now im stuck with being the single degenerate I was in my 20s and I've come a long way since then. If i choose the stripper, I choose a lifestyle I left long ago. But i always had fun and was pretty responsible with it. Not worried about losing control, just wondering if i really want that bachelor lifestyle again.


Find a nice girl that likes strippers, win win.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Find a nice girl that likes strippers, win win.


 The Venn diagram on that boggles my mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Find a nice girl that likes strippers, win win.


and threesomes


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> and threesomes


My personal experience with threesomes didnt work so well. Maybe I payed new girl too much attention.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Find a nice girl that likes strippers, win win.


Lol i wasn't looking. Just kinda crossed paths with nice girl and hit it off. She might like strippers tho. The subject hadn't come up yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Lol i wasn't looking. Just kinda crossed paths with nice girl and hit it off. She might like strippers tho. The subject hadn't come up yet.


do NOT be the one to bring it up......


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtEiJPlgIQm/


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BtEiJPlgIQm/


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2019)

What happened to the dick thread from yesterday? 
Hmm... what happened to giglewigle?


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm currently addicted to brake fluid.
But, I can stop whenever I want to.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BtEiJPlgIQm/


@vostok Translation needed por favor


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2019)

It's -4 right now with a wind chill of -30. Fuck this shit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 30, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It's -4 right now with a wind chill of -30. Fuck this shit.


Yeah man, my daughter is one state over right now, and she is freezing. She has sent me several screenshots today. 

This is one of 3.She wants to come home.lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2019)

You frozen out there yet @420God ?


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You frozen out there yet @420God ?


Almost. I was outside most of the day plowing drifts and watering animals. Kinda surprised I got the tractor started. Looking forward to 40 this weekend.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Almost. I was outside most of the day plowing drifts and watering animals. Kinda surprised I got the tractor started. Looking forward to 40 this weekend.


That’s like a hundred degree swing. Be like summer for you


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 30, 2019)

Don't get heatstroke


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 30, 2019)

Sunny? No, but the -26° feels about right.

 
Saturday is Groundhog Day, a little spring preview here next week.

Before the next Arctic vortex drops down.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4273777 View attachment 4273779
> Sunny? No, but the -26° feels about right.
> 
> View attachment 4273780
> ...


That looks fucking painful. I'm pretty happy thinking about August and 120 in the shade right now


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't get heatstroke


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


and i went to high school and college 150 miles north of that....we would have laughed at that moron, and probably rolled him in the snow (the snow in Mn. is too cold and dry to make snowballs with)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and i went to high school and college 150 miles north of that....we would have laughed at that moron, and probably rolled him in the snow (the snow in Mn. is too cold and dry to make snowballs with)


Yep, you couldn't sneak up on anyone in the snow; it "scrunched" at every step. Weirdest sound, never heard anything like it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)

ok why am i awake....oh that's right...pay check gotta get the bills paid.....

hope everyone is having a good day in they're neck of the woods

45F here with a light misty rain

Coffee is fresh...........


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, you couldn't sneak up on anyone in the snow; it "scrunched" at every step. Weirdest sound, never heard anything like it


Woven, raw silk sounds like it!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, you couldn't sneak up on anyone in the snow; it "scrunched" at every step. Weirdest sound, never heard anything like it


That snow-scrunch makes me remember the very weird scrunchy sound/feeling in my skull when the dentist packed amalgam into my freshly-drilled molar.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok why am i awake....oh that's right...pay check gotta get the bills paid.....
> 
> hope everyone is having a good day in they're neck of the woods
> 
> ...


I love electronic bill pay ;D good morning


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That snow-scrunch makes me remember the very weird scrunchy sound/feeling in my skull when the dentist packed amalgam into my freshly-drilled molar.


YES!!! That's very much like it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That snow-scrunch makes me remember the very weird scrunchy sound/feeling in my skull when the dentist packed amalgam into my freshly-drilled molar.


To me that sounded more rubbery than scrunchy


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> To me that sounded more rubbery than scrunchy


XX ears, meh


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> To me that sounded more rubbery than scrunchy


Yah I'm realizing I'm thinking wet snow. I've never had the displeasure in walking in real cold-weather snow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> YES!!! That's very much like it.


I was thinking the wrong kind of snow. Is wet snow similarly scrunchy to the cold dry stuff?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> XX ears, meh


LOL it's more bone conduction, my ears aren't THAT big


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking the wrong kind of snow. Is wet snow similarly scrunchy to the cold dry stuff?


Not at all. Used to live in Big Bear at 7700 ft, we'd get that scrunchy stuff, that's when the kids grabbed their skis and I spent extra long hours doing ORIFs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking the wrong kind of snow. Is wet snow similarly scrunchy to the cold dry stuff?


More so because it's dry, there is a high frequency component when its compressed, shreikish somewhat, not loud but there


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> More so because it's dry, there is a high frequency component when its compressed, shreikish somewhat, not loud but there


Like styrofoam squeal? 

Ever put a metallic implement onto a chunk of Dry Ice? It screams.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, you couldn't sneak up on anyone in the snow; it "scrunched" at every step. Weirdest sound, never heard anything like it


always made me think of squishing styrofoam


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I love electronic bill pay ;D good morning


i do too........use it quite a bit actually, actually Mrs. Budman pays them, i just work my butt off to make sure she can......

Speaking of Mrs Budman, i gotta find out when he next Dr. appt is....eek...and i'm really not looking forward to that medical insurance payment.......

This Coffee isn't strong enough for me today, gotta give it time though....

How's your day today??


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)

Ol girl is filling out pretty good, rather surprised about this panel.....soil is holding out pretty good.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Like styrofoam squeal?
> 
> Ever put a metallic implement onto a chunk of Dry Ice? It screams.


Anything like an oxidizer fire?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Anything like an oxidizer fire?


 No; dry ice sounds like more shocked and agonized. The oxidizer fires I've heard sounded straight-on enraged.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 31, 2019)

Wanna fry some fish but out if bread crumbs? Fuck it, flaming hot Cheetos.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wanna fry some fish but out if bread crumbs? Fuck it, flaming hot Cheetos.View attachment 4274237


I gotta know..... was it good.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 31, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I gotta know..... was it good.


Actually turned out not too bad.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wanna fry some fish but out if bread crumbs? Fuck it, flaming hot Cheetos.View attachment 4274237


One of my best fish recipes absolutely relies on salt and vinegar potato crisps. Doesn't matter what brand even, but it needs that sour tang.
You stack white fish like hake or haddock, in an oven dish, this gets covered in 1 packet of mushroom soup mixed with a glass of milk. then pour some grated cheese over, then cover that with a cup of thick white sauce and then crush a packet of salt and vinegar crisps over it all and stick it in the oven for 25 minutes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> One of my best fish recipes absolutely relies on salt and vinegar potato crisps. Doesn't matter what brand even, but it needs that sour tang.
> You stack white fish like hake or haddock, in an oven dish, this gets covered in 1 packet of mushroom soup mixed with a glass of milk. then pour some grated cheese over, then cover that with a cup of thick white sauce and then crush a packet of salt and vinegar crisps over it all and stick it in the oven for 25 minutes.


Sounds good. Might leave out the cheese tho myself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 31, 2019)

We have returned to double digit temps a couple hours ago. Still a little windy and my shoes loudly crunch the snow.

I can't wait till the weekend, the melt is coming.

On a positive note, frozen dog poop is much easier to handle when it's as solid as a golf ball.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4274303
> We have returned to double digit temps a couple hours ago. Still a little windy and my shoes loudly crunch the snow.
> 
> I can't wait till the weekend, the melt is coming.
> ...


 And more palatable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> On a positive note, *frozen dog poop is much easier to handle when it's as solid as a golf ball*.


This ^^


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sounds good. Might leave out the cheese tho myself.


The cheese kinda disappears... it melts into the other dairy


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This ^^


Let the Nerf gun people know of your new idea


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2019)

Such a great track. Since we're never hearing that new album, this Rage tune has a Maynard cameo in it. I'd forgotten about that. Besides Maynard, this track changes it up several times, and has some true Morello Guitar Magic toward the end. Enjoy!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Such a great track. Since we're never hearing that new album, this Rage tune has a Maynard cameo in it. I'd forgotten about that. Besides Maynard, this track changes it up several times, and has some true Morello Guitar Magic toward the end. Enjoy!


First media exposure of the day, first cup of coffee. 
It's going to be a good day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Such a great track. Since we're never hearing that new album, this Rage tune has a Maynard cameo in it. I'd forgotten about that. Besides Maynard, this track changes it up several times, and has some true Morello Guitar Magic toward the end. Enjoy!


Its a good one. I’ve posted it prob 3 times in the other thread 

This one too. Another one of my favorite bands with a song ft. Maynard.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Its a good one. I’ve posted it prob 3 times in the other thread
> 
> This one too. Another one of my favorite bands with a song ft. Maynard.



Awesome. I don't really know Deftones, sounds like I got some good listening ahead of me. I'm finna download their discography today...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2019)

3rd day in a row that they canceled the kiddo's school. Which made my first week back to school almost impossible to get any studying in. These fucking kids today. Back in my day we use to walk to the bus stop in the snow. Both ways. Uphill.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2019)

http://digg.com/video/parenting-aphukenbrake-drug-ad-spoof

Funniest shit you will probably see today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2019)

Morning everyone.....it's a cool 55F and a little overcast today....

Got all the animals feed and they're happy campers

Coffee is on.......

Hope everyone is have a good day.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> http://digg.com/video/parenting-aphukenbrake-drug-ad-spoof
> 
> Funniest shit you will probably see today.


Maybe my security settings are too tight or something but when I hit your link Mozilla gave me this warning.

"Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead

Firefox detected a potential security threat and did not continue to digg.com. If you visit this site, attackers could try to steal information like your passwords, emails, or credit card details.

Websites prove their identity via certificates, which are issued by certificate authorities. Most browsers no longer trust certificates issued by GeoTrust, RapidSSL, Symantec, Thawte, and VeriSign. digg.com uses a certificate from one of these authorities and so the website’s identity cannot be proven.

You may notify the website’s administrator about this problem."

Just an FYI.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Maybe my security settings are too tight or something but when I hit your link Mozilla gave me this warning.
> 
> "Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead
> 
> ...


Thanks. Idk I saw the video and saved the link.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Maybe my security settings are too tight or something but when I hit your link Mozilla gave me this warning.
> 
> "Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead
> 
> ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2019)

420God said:


>


I tried to post like that but somehow didn’t. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Maybe my security settings are too tight or something but when I hit your link Mozilla gave me this warning.
> 
> "Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead
> 
> ...


 
Can you digg it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> http://digg.com/video/parenting-aphukenbrake-drug-ad-spoof
> 
> Funniest shit you will probably see today.


Definitely the funniest shit today, thanks. Amen and +rep...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2019)

It's starting to darken here. Earlier the sun was a photonegative cigarette burn in a sky of sanded lead. That is a real "storm a'comin' " sky.

Now the sun is gone and the clouds have taken on a lambswool quality. We're due for four inches in three days. Let the fest(er)ivities commence!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Maybe my security settings are too tight or something but when I hit your link Mozilla gave me this warning.
> 
> "Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead
> 
> ...


They are using an outdated form of security certificate on their site, just confirm an exception.


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Definitely the funniest shit today, thanks. Amen and +rep...


I like it.

The next time someone starts harassing me I think I'll
just tell them it's break time. 

I'm gonna have 2






and


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

So I ripped a hot one between kitchen and bathroom. I keep walking through the datum area and am like ew ~pause~ ew ~pause~ hmmm ~deep sniff~ tarragon

@mr sunshine is likely to enjoy this


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So I ripped a hot one between kitchen and bathroom. I keep walking through the datum area and am like ew ~pause~ ew ~pause~ hmmm ~deep sniff~ tarragon
> 
> @mr sunshine is likely to enjoy this


I've been watching my sister's Bulldogs while she's in Florida and that's been my life for the last week and a half.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

420God said:


> I've been watching my sister's Bulldogs while she's in Florida and that's been my life for the last week and a half.
> View attachment 4275570


 They look warm at least


Update. The next one wasn't a fart. I just got out of the shower. I have some laundry going.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> They look warm at least
> 
> 
> Update. The next one wasn't a fart. I just got out of the shower. I have some laundry going.


#pouringassrain

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> #pouringassrain
> 
> SH420


LOL

~edit~ It is pouring out there, so far more than 4 inches in the rain cup. Today should be inch-plus and they're calling for snow Monday ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome. I don't really know Deftones, sounds like I got some good listening ahead of me. I'm finna download their discography today...


Deftones is one of my favorites.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


 
 

SH420


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2019)

There’s a log in issue 
Just FYI click “stay logged in “ and it should keep you logged in 
Checking alerts is causing people to get kicked off
And signing in for the first time after being logged out takes a few tries


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have Ozzy man give a look at those Sheila's of yours, he's never wrong.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tried to send a pic via PM to someone and keep getting server error message.

I assume it's not just me, right?

Just checking, says 'try again later'.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Tried to send a pic via PM to someone and keep getting server error message.
> 
> I assume it's not just me, right?
> 
> Just checking, says 'try again later'.


No, it's not just you - it's happened to me as well & they're working on the glitch.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, it's not just you - it's happened to me as well & they're working on the glitch.


Thank you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2019)

M


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, it's not just you - it's happened to me as well & they're working on the glitch.


I’m confused no one knew about it
I just informed the owner now ... 
so they know now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> 3rd day in a row that they canceled the kiddo's school. Which made my first week back to school almost impossible to get any studying in. These fucking kids today. Back in my day we use to walk to the bus stop in the snow. Both ways. Uphill.


bus stop? they'd hook us to a sled like huskys and make us pull the driver to school


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> M
> 
> I’m confused no one knew about it
> I just informed the owner now ...
> so they know now


Please fix it. I need to send unsolicted duck pics




Quack quack


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Please fix it. I need to send unsolicted duck pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Whoa.. I umm need some alone time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> M
> 
> I’m confused no one knew about it
> I just informed the owner now ...
> so they know now


Thought I saw you post a couple of days ago about members being logged out at random & assumed the two (or more issues) would be addressed at the same time by the tech-ies.
Do they not get "error" messages from the software?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 6, 2019)

I baked apple turnovers.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thought I saw you post a couple of days ago about members being logged out at random & assumed the two (or more issues) would be addressed at the same time by the tech-ies.
> Do they not get "error" messages from the software?


Yea but that issue a few days ago wasn’t a photo issue just a log in and it was fixed this one was new and started today randomly I guess

And no they don’t get messages from software if they do than no they aren’t looking lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> Yea but that issue a few days ago wasn’t a photo issue just a log in and it was fixed this one was new and started today randomly I guess
> 
> And no they don’t get messages from software if they do than no they aren’t looking lol


Interesting the log in issue for me has lasted awhile and never been fixed. Hopefully they will find the underlying cause soon.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)

https://cbsaustin.com/news/local/el-paso-zoo-will-name-a-cockroach-after-your-ex-and-feed-it-to-their-meerkats
El Paso Zoo will name a cockroach after your ex and feed it to their meerkats


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2019)

lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://cbsaustin.com/news/local/el-paso-zoo-will-name-a-cockroach-after-your-ex-and-feed-it-to-their-meerkats
> El Paso Zoo will name a cockroach after your ex and feed it to their meerkats


I need another praying mantis.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://cbsaustin.com/news/local/el-paso-zoo-will-name-a-cockroach-after-your-ex-and-feed-it-to-their-meerkats
> El Paso Zoo will name a cockroach after your ex and feed it to their meerkats


i got 3 ex's i'd like to name, they were literally cockroaches anyways....


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

You could spend your money on worse causes


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is having a good day

Looks like that cool front is blowing through in my area right now, wind change is definite

Coffee is on....nice and hot...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> You could spend your money on worse causes


true, guess it's the mental image that those blood suckers get eatin by a meerkat. That kinda satisfaction that doesn't come very often....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> You could spend your money on worse causes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


It's all in the packaging my friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's all in the packaging my friend.
> 
> View attachment 4278086


I tend a snake and trust me, they self-lubricate


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

I used ripener for the first time this last round... but only because everything else in the line of fertiliser I was testing was working out awesome as long as you stick to instructions.

Plus its less than $10 for the feelgood factor... don't know if the buds are any better but I yielded 20% more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

This is what it looks like when a cold front comes in, in my area....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> This is what it looks like when a cold front comes in, in my area....
> View attachment 4278089


That looks pretty ominous.

Don't get too far from the root cellar door Dorothy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks pretty ominous.
> 
> Don't get too far from the root cellar door Dorothy.


it was, rather cool overall though, nice lift in the atmosphere though....we were supposed to get rain but didn't...owe well

it's passed now, i would believe anything to the SE of me and north are getting good heavy rain by now......temp are gonna start to drop today high's right now 67F it's will drop 20 degrees by tomorrow and a little more on Saturday.......


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting the log in issue for me has lasted awhile and never been fixed. Hopefully they will find the underlying cause soon.


What issues are you having exactly ? I’m not having any other complaints
If no one tells me anything I can’t report it


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> What issues are you having exactly ? I’m not having any other complaints
> If no one tells me anything I can’t report it


I was having problems staying logged in without toggling the remain logged in option. Although today I haven't had that issue so I think they may have got it. As for complaining to you, you have enough to do without worrying about a relatively minor issue.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was having problems staying logged in without toggling the remain logged in option. Although today I haven't had that issue so I think they may have got it. As for complaining to you, you have enough to do without worrying about a relatively minor issue.


It’s just easier for me if I get a ton of complaints about an issue cause than I know it’s a site wide thing over some random person on windows xp lol !!


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> It’s just easier for me if I get a ton of complaints about an issue cause than I know it’s a site wide thing over some random person on windows xp lol !!


Gawd forbid trying to help the Windows Vista user.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Gawd forbid trying to help the Windows Vista user.


that was the worst windows rollout, i have ever seen....think i still have the builds for it too, never used it though...


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

What about Windows ME? (mellinium edition) I think microsoft killed after just a few months.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

I never got the ME setup, think i stopped my collection after Vista.....think i used XP for ever though since it was the next step from the NT series, cause it combined the 98 edition and NT workstation into one system.....kept that box going for years, after that i built a linux box. Still have both setups in the back room of my house, not running though....


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2019)

Win2000 was ok, things seemed to run smooth on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Win2000 was ok, things seemed to run smooth on it.


Windows 7 was pretty good too


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

2k was nice, but at the time XP was out people were call it a rename of XP, cause of the programming. If you'd put XP and 2k side by side running it was the same, think they added a couple of things......XP was a lot more stabler cause of it programming base in my mind......and for what i was using it for...


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah, I liked XP too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

i remember when i put Xp against 1.3 ghz processor and i stack it with RAM.....boy that thing flew, refresh rate was amazing......i could flip through IRC, Explorer and my graphic software like they weren't even there.......rendering in the graphic software was a breeze didn't have to wait at all......now and day.....eeek......at work i use a Win7Pro setup, still kind quirky in my mind....but stable as hell though....


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

I had a few Dell puters built around 06~07 and had XP Pro installed on all of them. So far I have to say it was the most stable version of Windows I used so far. I have Windors 10 on this puter and so far I find it more buggier. If it werent for today's compatibility issues with today'ss programs I would downgrade it to XP Pro.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

i have a laptop with Win10 on it, just gives me the hebe jebes using it, thought about wiping it and putting xp on it to see what it would do.....but i degress from doing it since the wife uses it more than i do....


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

I installed an older version of Maya (version 6.0) and it seemed to run fine. But since owning it I already had 2 updates simply crash it. Never had that problem with XP.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

bet that Maya blazes on XP and 2K with it stacked with RAM........it's Maya 2018 that will work for win7 and 10 now


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah, but I don't like the new (Autoshop) interface. I started using Maya at version 3.5. I think version 5.0 was one of the best upgrades. I think it came out when the original Spiderman went into production. It was the first movie to use it and it had upgraded cloth and fluid effects.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Yeah, but I don't like the new (Autoshop) interface. I started using Maya at version 3.5. I think version 5.0 was one of the best upgrades. I think it came out when the original Spiderman went into production. It was the first movie to use it and it had upgraded cloth and fluid effects.


if you liked that , look into Lightwave 3D, the company started in 1988, used to be a beta tester for them in the initial trials of Lightwave, now......you should see the accomplishments of what they have do with there interface and software.....very easy to use too....should take a look if you haven't already


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

I looked into all those programs back in the day and choose Maya. For landscaping I used Bryce 3D. I started using the 3D programs around 2002. Got allot of training videos for Maya too. I figured if it was good for 90% of Hollywood , I would give it a shot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> I looked into all those programs back in the day and choose Maya. For landscaping I used Bryce 3D. I started using the 3D programs around 2002. Got allot of training videos for Maya too. I figured if it was good for 90% of Hollywood , I would give it a shot.


Bryce is really good software......i used to combine Lightwave, Photoshop and Bryce back in the day.........Photoshop was used for paints, Lightwave was used for 3d renders with the paints from photoshop and Bryce for the backgrounds....it made for a nice combination....made some pretty good stuff with that combo......course this day of age i have no time to play with any of it anymore.......


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 7, 2019)

My early 2000 Dell with XP just died last year. I can't really justify a new desktop, but I miss the double monitor sometimes when I'm doing research and have a couple dozen tabs open.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My early 2000 Dell with XP just died last year. I can't really justify a new desktop, but I miss the double monitor sometimes when I'm doing research and have a couple dozen tabs open.


that was nightly for me when i was doing graphic and design, 4 monitor, 3 stations...sheesh those were some late nights, i remember a friend found me asleep at the keyboard one time


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that was nightly for me when i was doing graphic and design, 4 monitor, 3 stations...sheesh those were some late nights, i remember a friend found me asleep at the keyboard one time


I feel asleep at work once and almost fell onto a huge surface grinder table that had a 36" diameter by 3" wide wheel that was only running about an inch above the table. The guy working next to me said he saw me slowly lean forward and then tumble.  He came running but I woke up as I fell and was able to stop myself by grabbing the wheel guard. I shut her down and went home. I had been working double shifts, 7 days a week, for like a month and a half as we were trying to get ahead on production so we could move the shop. Those were some nice paychecks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Those were some nice paychecks.


Probably not nice enough to buy a new face though.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably not nice enough to buy a new face though.


Not like it's anything to write home about to begin with ...





I probably would been set for life with the work conditions we were under, they would've just cut a 6+figure check for it to not end up in the news.... if i didn't get sucked under the wheel.. Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Windows 7 was pretty good too


Still is


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

*World's Oldest Wild Bird, Now 68, Still Fucks and She Has the Baby to Prove It*
https://gizmodo.com/worlds-oldest-wild-bird-now-68-still-fucks-and-she-ha-1832442351


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 8, 2019)

I feel like a homeless man on house arrest. Confused and wondering how the fuck did this happen.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2019)

Both my boats took some damage from the fire, i didn’t have boat insurance, good thing they were out in the middle of the lot. The worse thing that happened to my jet sled was the canopy burned to the ground. I had it off and leaning against the carport that my boats are usually under.

I called up a dude who did really good work on my trophy a few years back and he said bring it in. I told him its dirty as fuck i need to clean it first he said he’ll detail it for free to help me out. I was so close to hauling it down there last week, but wanna clean it myself first.

Anywhoooooo,
His fucking shop just burned down a couple days ago and my dumbass still didn’t have insurance for it. Lmao! I called my insurance gal yesterday, will have insurance tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2019)

Morning everyone on this nice chilly day in Tejas, it's 39F and a wakey wakey....

Coffee is on, ahh warm coffee.......

Hope everyone is safe and sound......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2019)

iamnobody said:


> I feel like a homeless man on house arrest. Confused and wondering how the fuck did this happen.


Ok, I'll bite. Now what?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2019)

ok wtf, light sleet.....come on texas sheesh......glad i'm inside the shop.....


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2019)

iamnobody said:


> I feel like a homeless man on house arrest. Confused and wondering how the fuck did this happen.





Singlemalt said:


> Ok, I'll bite. Now what?


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Both my boats took some damage from the fire, i didn’t have boat insurance, good thing they were out in the middle of the lot. The worse thing that happened to my jet sled was the canopy burned to the ground. I had it off and leaning against the carport that my boats are usually under.
> 
> I called up a dude who did really good work on my trophy a few years back and he said bring it in. I told him its dirty as fuck i need to clean it first he said he’ll detail it for free to help me out. I was so close to hauling it down there last week, but wanna clean it myself first.
> 
> ...


Damn bro, good thing you procrastinated..... I hope things are going well for you and all the other people trying to get their lives rebuild.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2019)

got to admit some of the new concept art for the remake of Dune is pretty good.....hmm


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> got to admit some of the new concept art for the remake of Dune is pretty good.....hmm


I'm prejudiced. I thought that the original De Laurentiis film did some very good things, especially where the Guild was concerned. The Sci-fi Channel redid Dune ... imagine how disappointed I was when their guild navigator was essentially Man-Bat. 

I haven't seen the reremake ... I'm a bit apprehensive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm prejudiced. I thought that the original De Laurentiis film did some very good things, especially where the Guild was concerned. The Sci-fi Channel redid Dune ... imagine how disappointed I was when their guild navigator was essentially Man-Bat.
> 
> I haven't seen the reremake ... I'm a bit apprehensive.


i thought the first one was great, to bad for the princess since all she had for lines was the front part, the rest of the movie zip, nada.....The scifi version i didn't like at all, i did like the children of dune, just wish Laurentiis did it would have been more enjoyable overall.....hey did ya know there were 2 version of dune???

studios are in talk now about another version of it, concept artist are already doing things to help with the scope of the movie......think i would like to see this version more CGI's up a bit though.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2019)

here is one of the concepts::::

 

Mark Kent concept..


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> here is one of the concepts::::
> 
> View attachment 4278841
> 
> Mark Kent concept..


 

That's a concept I could get behind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4278846
> 
> That's a concept I could get behind.


me too, man, me too...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Damn bro, good thing you procrastinated..... I hope things are going well for you and all the other people trying to get their lives rebuild.


I know right! I procrastinated because i’m sort of a perfectionist, so that worked out this time. Stressing out on little shit is a good thing sometimes? Lol

Still camping out in the new 5th wheel at an RV park. The god damn rain won’t let up long enough to be able to get gravel trucked into the new property. 

Fuck you weather! And a double fuck you to climate change


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> here is one of the concepts::::
> 
> View attachment 4278841
> 
> Mark Kent concept..


I'd eat that


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2019)

if you like that one, you should see the one of the slave concubine of the emperor.....WOW....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> if you like that one, you should see the one of the slave concubine of the emperor.....WOW....


hasimir fenring will just stab her....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm prejudiced. I thought that the original De Laurentiis film did some very good things, especially where the Guild was concerned. The Sci-fi Channel redid Dune ... imagine how disappointed I was when their guild navigator was essentially Man-Bat.
> 
> I haven't seen the reremake ... I'm a bit apprehensive.


i read dune when i was ten years old. a lot of the sociopolitical content escaped me at the time, but i've been an addict ever since. rereading the whole series at the moment, using the "official" reading list, which places short stories in between the major books. i thought DeLaurentis did a pretty good job, especially for the time it was made, and the sci-fi channel cheaped the hell out, like it always does....
but they could do so much more now.....
all i'm asking is don't "improvise" in the movies...you have incredibly successful and beloved "scripts" already written....USE THEM


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4278846
> 
> That's a concept I could get behind.


Been a while since I sinused a cup of coffee.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm the kind of high you get when you watch getting Dough with high, and you take a hit anytime anyone does...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>







And then while thinking of Tesla this comes up


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i read dune when i was ten years old. a lot of the sociopolitical content escaped me at the time, but i've been an addict ever since. rereading the whole series at the moment, using the "official" reading list, which places short stories in between the major books. i thought DeLaurentis did a pretty good job, especially for the time it was made, and the sci-fi channel cheaped the hell out, like it always does....
> but they could do so much more now.....
> all i'm asking is don't "improvise" in the movies...you have incredibly successful and beloved "scripts" already written....USE THEM


I know what you mean.

But there are some rewrites I think are excellent. _The Hunt for Red October_ is a longtime favorite book, and the movie is in my top 5. The storylines are different, and in my opinion each is perfect for its medium. I'd like to see more like that, perhaps when filming Bear's _The Forge of God_ ... 

I'm thinking that with CGI as good as it is, they can do a credible job of filming _Footfall _(Niven/Pournelle). A starship from our neighbor bears elephantoid aliens who are intent on taking Earth. So much tasty stuff to show ... the starship, asteroids as weapons, our response (an Orion vessel ... the pulse-nuclear sort). But for the lasers, we could BUILD this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2019)

Spurt Bomb Gun?

Is it a Major (John Holms) Caliber?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Spurt Bomb Gun?
> 
> Is it a Major (John Holms) Caliber?


Remember Reagan and Star Wars? In the early 80s there were rumors of metal rods being pumped by a near-field nuke blast in a vacuum (?) and emitting x-ray (or hotter) laser beams. If there were test successes, they weren't published. 

In the book the spurt bombs were bundles of metallic lasing rods ... they'd get dropped together with a propulsion bomb, acquire a target, aim, then make a bolt of hot photon just before the nuke vaporized them.

The nukes were the propulsion system; check out those shock absorbers. 

To quote Niven and Pournelle, "God was knocking, and he wanted in _bad_."


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> But there are some rewrites I think are excellent. _The Hunt for Red October_ is a longtime favorite book, and the movie is in my top 5. The storylines are different, and in my opinion each is perfect for its medium. I'd like to see more like that, perhaps when filming Bear's _The Forge of God_ ...
> 
> I'm thinking that with CGI as good as it is, they can do a credible job of filming _Footfall _(Niven/Pournelle). A starship from our neighbor bears elephantoid aliens who are intent on taking Earth. So much tasty stuff to show ... the starship, asteroids as weapons, our response (an Orion vessel ... the pulse-nuclear sort). But for the lasers, we could BUILD this.


Impressive firepower.

The bunny is gonna have to beef up to get that thing operational.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2019)

_"Should an armed intruder ever get onto the campus of Manatee School for the Arts in Palmetto, Fla. they will not have fair fight on their hands. They, according to Principal Bill Jones, will be met with swift, overwhelming and deadly force by guards carrying semi-automatic rifles. “If someone walks onto this campus, they’re going to be shot and killed,” Jones said. “We’re not going to talk with them. We’re not going to negotiate. We are going to put them down, as quickly as possible.”

"The school, which has more leeway than regular public schools, has taken a more aggressive approach to the guardian program, hiring only military veterans with combat experience and arming them with Glock handguns and Kel-Tec RDB 17-inch semi-automatic long-guns, both which they carry at all times."_

https://www.bradenton.com/news/local/article225203920.html?fbclid=IwAR23QFjxowlCd3TFahVgCUxSh1-PcBq3bq2NsNc9cnSCu4ep_Zojd7DDdcI
https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-school-hires-2-former-combat-veterans-help-stop-active-shooters


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Should an armed intruder ever get onto the campus of Manatee School for the Arts in Palmetto, Fla. they will not have fair fight on their hands. They, according to Principal Bill Jones, will be met with swift, overwhelming and deadly force by guards carrying semi-automatic rifles. “If someone walks onto this campus, they’re going to be shot and killed,” Jones said. “We’re not going to talk with them. We’re not going to negotiate. We are going to put them down, as quickly as possible.”
> 
> "The school, which has more leeway than regular public schools, has taken a more aggressive approach to the guardian program, hiring only military veterans with combat experience and arming them with Glock handguns and Kel-Tec RDB 17-inch semi-automatic long-guns, both which they carry at all times."_
> 
> ...


Kel-Tecs? Why am I thinking "jam session"?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Kel-Tecs? Why am I thinking "jam session"?


Actually the kel tec rdb seems to be pretty reliable. Although, I can’t speak from first hand experience. And it wouldn’t be my weapon of choice. It’s stil an interesting option. I do like how it ejects spent rounds from the stock.

I think my biggest issue would be retraining myself on reloading since it’s a bull pup and the magazine is fed through the stock. I’m sure it’d be no big deal, I’m just more familiar with the ar platform.

Anyway, it’s awesome that the school is arming themselves. Way to go.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Actually the kel tec rdb seems to be pretty reliable. Although, I can’t speak from first hand experience. And it wouldn’t be my weapon of choice. It’s stil an interesting option. I do like how it ejects spent rounds from the stock.
> 
> I think my biggest issue would be retraining myself on reloading since it’s a bull pup and the magazine is fed through the stock. I’m sure it’d be no big deal, I’m just more familiar with the ar platform.


I suspect I'm prejudiced by their two-mag pump shotgun. It's jam city.

Never owned or fired a bullpup. I imagine having all that action next to my cheek would induce some flinch. My weakness, not the gun's.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect I'm prejudiced by their two-mag pump shotgun. It's jam city.
> 
> Never owned or fired a bullpup. I imagine having all that action next to my cheek would induce some flinch. My weakness, not the gun's.


I’ve wondered the same about the action close to my face. I guess more reason to give it a try, right?

But from everything I’ve seen the RDB seems to be reliable. I do remember hearing about thier shotgun having issues. They look cool, but looks don’t mean shit if it doesn’t go bang when it’s supposed to.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> But there are some rewrites I think are excellent. _The Hunt for Red October_ is a longtime favorite book, and the movie is in my top 5. The storylines are different, and in my opinion each is perfect for its medium. I'd like to see more like that, perhaps when filming Bear's _The Forge of God_ ...
> 
> I'm thinking that with CGI as good as it is, they can do a credible job of filming _Footfall _(Niven/Pournelle). A starship from our neighbor bears elephantoid aliens who are intent on taking Earth. So much tasty stuff to show ... the starship, asteroids as weapons, our response (an Orion vessel ... the pulse-nuclear sort). But for the lasers, we could BUILD this.


actually, Ring World is my personal "i wish they'd make a movie" series...the story is so good, there are so many species, so many good characters, so much potential for epic effects.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’ve wondered the same about the action close to my face. I guess more reason to give it a try, right?
> 
> But from everything I’ve seen the RDB seems to be reliable. I do remember hearing about thier shotgun having issues. They look cool, but looks don’t mean shit if it doesn’t go bang when it’s supposed to.


personally i'd go with a mossberg 500....i don't know how many rounds i've fired through one, and never even thought about jamming. i've fired one with a 18 inch barrel and a folding stock, and it was entirely comfortable and controllable


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> personally i'd go with a mossberg 500....i don't know how many rounds i've fired through one, and never even thought about jamming. i've fired one with a 18 inch barrel and a folding stock, and it was entirely comfortable and controllable


Yup, old faithful. I own 1 with an adjustable stock and heat shield. No other mods. Runs great, never had a problem with it. 


Oh I did also swap the barrel from 28” to 18” but I still have the 28” in the closet. So I can just slap it back on if I ever want.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2019)

I've got a 500 standing in the corner.
Since we're backed up to the woods we are in a travel corridor for brownies looking for trash/dog food/whatever. The first is a Hi-brass #6 with lots of slugs after that.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a 500 standing in the corner.
> Since we're backed up to the woods we are in a travel corridor for brownies looking for trash/dog food/whatever. The first is a Hi-brass #6 with lots of slugs after that.


Nice. It's good you are prepared.

Do you have deterrents placed about to ward them off?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Nice. It's good you are prepared.
> 
> Do you have deterrents placed about to ward them off?


what, exactly, deters a possibly 1300 pound bear? better hope the slugs do it


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what, exactly, deters a possibly 1300 pound bear? better hope the slugs do it


Not really sure about that. I've never had the pleasure of asking one to leave in the first place.

Unwelcome mats come to mind.












Other info here.
https://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Education/LivingWithWildlife/BearDeterrents.pdf


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Nice. It's good you are prepared.
> 
> Do you have deterrents placed about to ward them off?


I have a very large Boerboel and a very loud (and quick) Beagle.

As a general rule these bears don't like the ruckus causes by dogs nor are they fond of the dog's smell.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)

I think they smell the dog's boss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2019)

You are probably right - they don't like people smell much either.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 12, 2019)

My mother in law who will be 97 in a month successfully had a stent placed today.

100% blockage, been waiting a week because she had another attack in the hospital a week ago.

Twice before in the last week, they tried and quit. Too risky. Finally today it worked!

Yay!

Sometimes the good guys actually win and we may have her a few more Christmasses.
 
Still sharp as a tack and a living source of history. I'm scheduling her 100th birthday party. Only 3 yrs. away.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My mother in law who will be 97 in a month successfully had a stent placed today.
> 
> 100% blockage, been waiting a week because she had another attack in the hospital a week ago.
> 
> ...


happy everything went ok......many more bday to come......congrats


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My mother in law who will be 97 in a month successfully had a stent placed today.
> 
> 100% blockage, been waiting a week because she had another attack in the hospital a week ago.
> 
> ...


never would have guessed she was 97, mid 70s, tops


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

https://www.kens5.com/article/news/weird/wtflorida/florida-man-accused-of-beaning-girlfriend-in-the-face-with-burrito/67-593a9b33-85df-4c18-b1a6-7706be5180cc?fbclid=IwAR1-8I7huSFTPiNzqsM91Vw9hDDpOpCVQf6IURo4wSTVJYWocSFNKMrwWFM

just can't make this stuff up, huh....at least he could have used a taco....sheesh


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


LOL +rep


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what, exactly, deters a possibly 1300 pound bear? better hope the slugs do it


Annoying penguins


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I've never seen a guitarist finger pick while simultaneously using a guitar pick. I think he's even using his his right pinky to pick! That's interesting...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>







you may not like the style of music, but you can't deny the talent


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never seen a guitarist finger pick while simultaneously using a guitar pick. I think he's even using his his right pinky to pick! That's interesting...


He's one of my favorite musicians. I still can't believe he's not more famous than he is, he's extremely talented.


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> He's one of my favorite musicians. I still can't believe he's not more famous than he is, he's extremely talented.


This is my favorite of his





It makes me giggle thinking about my 5'3" petite blonde kiddo out there slowing everyone down as was her wont.

Oh hey, turns out today was Valentine's Day! I couldn't figure out what all the hubbub was at the store.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


LOL Bobby Z's house I'm sure. He said snow was past some roof tops.


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

Instead of buggering up the What did you accomplish thread more:

The backstory behind the chocolate asshole.
http://awkward.com/can-now-buy-chocolate-mold-lovers-anus-repeat-lovers-anus/



“I poured the stuff in me bum and it all run past me nuts into me face.”

Pictured: Magnus Irvin, who looks exactly how you’d picture someone whose title is “Inventor of the chocolate anus.”

*A Long long time ago…*

The Edible Anus first saw the light of day in 2006 when the London artist, Magnus Irvin, made a range of them in multi-coloured chocolate to present in an exhibition. It was at the ensuing show that he met and formed a partnership with Mr Ritzema, a tall man of Dutch desent. Since then the two of them have worked together to make the range of products available today.

Initially Mr Irvin tried to cast his own anus with messy and disastrous results. Whilst explaining his failure to a chance acquaintance at a bus stop he was gratified to find that his fellow bus passenger was willing to allow him to cast her anus. The job was done in just over half an hour later that afternoon and all subsequent anuses have been based on this casting. It is a matter of interest that the person who kindly donated her service has no idea that her anus has now gone global.

The chocolate, glass and metal anuses have since appeared in other exhibitions and some of the more unusual high street retailers, whilst the chocolate anus has been bought by discerning customers the world over. Rings of succulent chocolate lovingly cast and crafted from the delectable posterior of our stunning butt model. This luxury chocolate is unique and manufactured entirely in the UK. Watch Grandma’s face light up as she unwraps a homely selection of chocolate cracks. The perfect gift for all the family.





More videos here https://edibleanus.com/videos/



Laughing Grass said:


> I was struggling to find a euphemism for sex that wasn't too graphic.
> 
> I saw the worst possible idea for a valentine's gift today.
> 
> ...


That would depend on the effort behind the gift.

A run of the mill putz that simply orders from amazon
is just channeling FU or acting on some warped sense of humor. 
https://www.amazon.com/Edible-Anus-White-Belgian-Chocolate/dp/B00PR33Y3U

lol check out some of the Q&A
_Can we see a picture of the person who modeled these for the manufacturer?_
_Answer:
Your mom did 
_
_Is there a hemorrhoid version with cherries?_
_Answer:
No sadly 
_
_Do any of the butt nuggets have nuts in them? Or corn? Tried some from another seller and they tasted like crap._
_Answer:
Sadly no nuts or corn. These things are tiny. 3 for 10.00 and they're smaller than a quarter _

Someone that sends you a original cast from the heart of their *own *bottom adds real meaning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

wearing scrubs and rubber gloves, in his dirty apartment full of empty liquor bottles and dirty dishes.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Instead of buggering up the What did you accomplish thread more:
> 
> The backstory behind the chocolate asshole.
> http://awkward.com/can-now-buy-chocolate-mold-lovers-anus-repeat-lovers-anus/
> ...


lol there had to be a backstory... I would totally get a glass one made for a laugh if it didn't require a visit to Dr. Bornstein


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4283018


When this went viral my grandson shared this with me. I lol every time I see old gregg.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> When this went viral my grandson shared this with me. I lol every time I see old gregg.


Yep, the Might Boosh with his Mangina.
Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> When this went viral my grandson shared this with me. I lol every time I see old gregg.


dude...old gregg went viral? i've been watching mighty boosh forever....fucking kids are still stealing my generations coolness....which i wouldn't mind so much, if they didn't act like it was their thing now.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...old gregg went viral? i've been watching mighty boosh forever....fucking kids are still stealing my generations coolness....which i wouldn't mind so much, if they didn't act like it was their thing now.....


stop it or the spirit of jazz will come for you


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2019)

Check this out:
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/2/15/18226005/ai-generated-fake-people-portraits-thispersondoesnotexist-stylegan


Opens on a random AI generated person: https://www.thispersondoesnotexist.com/
edit: click the browser refresh for a new pic


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Check this out:
> https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/2/15/18226005/ai-generated-fake-people-portraits-thispersondoesnotexist-stylegan
> 
> 
> ...


Well now that was randomly weird.
They're all staring at me

~check's on pump action home protection stick~


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> Instead of buggering up the What did you accomplish thread more:
> 
> The backstory behind the chocolate asshole.
> http://awkward.com/can-now-buy-chocolate-mold-lovers-anus-repeat-lovers-anus/
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4283473


Looks like a big worm mouth from the movie _Dune_.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like a big worm mouth from the movie _Dune_.


That's funny. I'm a little younger so my mind went:


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 17, 2019)

Who's up? I'm bored as
Hell
.








Pean,,, nuts,,


----------



## Karah (Feb 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4283018


Yes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm still bored.. where is everyone?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> He's one of my favorite musicians. I still can't believe he's not more famous than he is, he's extremely talented.


there are a lot of musicians that i think should be a lot better known than they are...Wayne Hancock comes to mind...this is my personal favorite





but he can tear it up a little too...i love this song






my grandpa told me stories about living through the depression, and that's where this takes me, back to sitting in front of the fire, listening to him tell about how hard it used to be...took me a long time to understand why he smiled when he thought about it


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm still bored.. where is everyone?


I'm doing a little catch up before heading off to my sons. What are you up to?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm doing a little catch up before heading off to my sons. What are you up to?


Charging my phone, then off to my brothers..


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Charging my phone, then off to my brothers..


I'm feeding the birds and off to my sons! Have a good, safe day


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm feeding the birds and off to my sons! Have a good, safe day


I'm at bounce town with my boyhe's ADHD so in tiring him out..lol..


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2019)

One of my fav collaborations - Legendary guitarist John Mclaughlin teamed up with Indian super group Shakti. Some of the most badass fiddle playing I've seen around 6:40. Everyone throws rhythms back and forth which is magical. This evolves into a wicked violin vs. guitar duel (@10:45 in), and the percussion is super human. Should help wake you on this dreary Monday morning. Enjoy!


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Someone has an identity crisis.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol there had to be a backstory... I would totally get a glass one made for a laugh if it didn't require a visit to Dr. Bornstein


The whole thing is a backstory. Back Side Story.


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2019)

Sprained my wrist last night. 



My assassin training is on hold for a spell.


















Anything requiring kung fu grip will have to wait.






I have arthritis in the left wrist and now this on the right..

I may have to go to yoga classes to seek relief.


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2019)

http://worldlingnews.com/in-historic-announcement-the-world-health-organization-who-proposes-removing-cannabis-from-most-dangerous-drug-category/


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> http://worldlingnews.com/in-historic-announcement-the-world-health-organization-who-proposes-removing-cannabis-from-most-dangerous-drug-category/


bout time.....sheesh.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)

What could go wrong?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2019)

Kiddo had school canceled again due to snow storm. Tough to get my studying done when that happens. On the plus side I get to go sled riding.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Kiddo had school canceled again due to snow storm. Tough to get my studying done when that happens. On the plus side I get to go sled riding.


Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4285898


2 million?...........¿...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> http://worldlingnews.com/in-historic-announcement-the-world-health-organization-who-proposes-removing-cannabis-from-most-dangerous-drug-category/


story removed, can't find any active links.....unfortunately


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)

it was there... maybe it was too much to wish for


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> it was there... maybe it was too much to wish for


I saw it yesterday when you posted, don't worry you aren't losing your mind


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

It was there, cause i read it.....it was a good read while it was up....


----------



## redivider (Feb 20, 2019)

Opportunity Rover shut down and the last known transmission was a bunch of data that basically said:

Battery Low, Getting Dark.

We'll come get you one day buddy - it may take 50 years, 100 years, or 1.000 years - but we'll come bring you home. Promise....

Saw this on Instagram the other day


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Kiddo had school canceled again due to snow storm. Tough to get my studying done when that happens. On the plus side I get to go sled riding.


You may not remember missing not being able to study, but I'll bet your kid always remembers sled riding with Dad. Don't forget the hot chocolate when you come in!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

anyone want a weather report from Mars.......it's a cold bitch....

https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/weather/

2F was the high on the 17th, it was -138F on that date too......WOW...


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2019)

That's going to be a long distance emergency bill from the EMT service.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 20, 2019)

Another beautiful day. Back is killing now so I'll BLOW the snow later.. taking a brake for now..


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Another beautiful day. Back is killing now so I'll BLOW the snow later.. taking a brake for now..View attachment 4286173


LOL. Saw the pic and immediately imagined a car dealership lot with a bunch of sad sales people moping around cuz of no customers; one of them complaining that no one even knows what brand we sell. Don't mind me it's cold and I'm high


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> ...car dealership lot with a bunch of sad sales people moping around..


They usually had to brush the cars off and boy did they piss and moan about that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

just start a new one, tag it somewhere else, and spam it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> it was there... maybe it was too much to wish for


https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/un-proposes-removing-cannabis-from-most-dangerous-drug-category/


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need a good way to to make someone's life unpleasant who lives on the other side of the country. Something that's really mean, I can claim responsibility for in the future and* won't get me in legal trouble*. My unemployed loser uncle who I've never met and never talk to got my facebook account locked then bragged about it. It's been locked for two weeks and I found out today that they won't unlock it because the last name doesn't match my id.
> 
> I have his address and the best I've come up with is sending an ultrasound photo and congratulations to the new daddy card to his girlfriend, but that doesn't seem nearly mean enough. I'd really like to retaliate so he never considers interfering in my life again.


Send him a thank you card for ridding you of that pernicious site.


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need a good way to to make someone's life unpleasant who lives on the other side of the country. Something that's really mean, I can claim responsibility for in the future and* won't get me in legal trouble*. My unemployed loser uncle who I've never met and never talk to got my facebook account locked then bragged about it. It's been locked for two weeks and I found out today that they won't unlock it because the last name doesn't match my id.
> 
> I have his address and the best I've come up with is sending an ultrasound photo and congratulations to the new daddy card to his girlfriend, but that doesn't seem nearly mean enough. I'd really like to retaliate so he never considers interfering in my life again.


Oh the tangled webs we weave.

Your life will be much smoother if you just move past this.

Carrying that type hatred is a heavy burden to bare.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

think the only reason i use that site, is for buisness stuff/ customer service and to talk to the Mrs's this way if something happens.....other than that, it can go the way of the doh doh.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2019)

I did create a new account. I only log into fb to talk to family members. Where it's become a real pain and the ass is I used fb to log into so many other sites... I didn't realize how many until I couldn't log into any of them.

@lokie I didn't do anything to bring this on... I've never spoken with the man in my life and I'm not a turn the other cheek kinda person.

I'm gonna go with the ultrasound photo and congratulations card.


----------



## redivider (Feb 20, 2019)

you did something to him to have him block your facebook account.... 

a long lost relative uncle doens't just report your account to facebook for no reason if you get my drift.... I know a lot of people that change their name on FB because their stuff on there is 'unprofessional' and I'm like - dude - all you have to do is reject friend requests, put all info on private/only friends/only me- and start a FB Page with your professional persona. 

Fucking every celebrity, TV personality, radio host, you name it - does it jesus christ it is not that difficult. You can have an actual Facebook personal page that nobody ever sees except you, with all the otherworldly compromising bullshit you've ever done - and a cleaned up Page with your persona where professional contacts can reach you.

My FB is set to only friends of friends can find me, all my pics are set to only me nad I don't ever share anything where I am tagged by somebody else or what not to my timeline.

Result is that randoms can't friend me on FB, and my profile is for me and a few friends and that's it.....

In fact if somebody I work with friend requests me (if they somehow find me) - I say no. Plain as day. I message them and tell them FB is just for friends and family.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

you can always do this if you find his car:

 

he'd be wondering for ages......

then find it again...put another note "how come you didn't call me?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2019)

@redivider the account was locked for violating facebook's impersonation rules... which is ridiculous since I used the short version of my first name and the last name of someone who is special to me. Googling the name didn't bring up any results but me so I'm unsure exactly who I was impersonating and speaking with a real person is all but impossible. And with all due respect you're not privy to my family dynamics if you get my drift. 

forget I made that post. I was hoping for interesting ideas for retaliating, not a life coach. 

@BudmanTX He lives in BC and I'm in Ontario That could get expensive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

@Laughing Grass well that sucks......kinda would have been fun....owe well....worth a shot


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Another beautiful day. Back is killing now so I'll BLOW the snow later.. taking a brake for now..View attachment 4286173


 How many snows can you fit ... ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> Oh the tangled webs we weave.
> 
> Your life will be much smoother if you just move past this.
> 
> Carrying that type hatred is a heavy burden to bare.


Not if one is Sicilian, we love this shit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if one is Sicilian, we love this shit


Or the Greeks. We invented spite.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or the Greeks. We invented spite.


 LOL excellent

The Sicilians got rich on exporting it, though


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

lokie gave you some sterling advice there.
Let it go... else it will weigh you down like a stone, every time you find a new site you can't get into anymore.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 21, 2019)

this guy has a ton of "revenge" books:


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> Oh the tangled webs we weave.
> 
> Your life will be much smoother if you just move past this.
> 
> Carrying that type hatred is a heavy burden to bare.



Give away the Stone.
Let the Waters kiss 
and Transmutate
These leaden Grudges into Gold...






That scream at 6:03, though...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did create a new account. I only log into fb to talk to family members. Where it's become a real pain and the ass is I used fb to log into so many other sites... I didn't realize how many until I couldn't log into any of them.
> 
> @lokie I didn't do anything to bring this on... I've never spoken with the man in my life and I'm not a turn the other cheek kinda person.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the ultrasound photo and congratulations card.


i've never been a back stabber, i've always found it much more satisfying to be in someones face. go ask the fucker why the fuck he did it..demand an explanation...tell him to mind his own fucking business in the future...or you'll mind his for him...give a fuck who he is...
people don't usually fuck with me more than one time...i make it no fun, then i make it painful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never been a back stabber, i've always found it much more satisfying to be in someones face. go ask the fucker why the fuck he did it..demand an explanation...tell him to mind his own fucking business in the future...or you'll mind his for him...give a fuck who he is...
> people don't usually fuck with me more than one time...i make it no fun, then i make it painful


I'm mouthy but not very threatening IRL... mind making a call for me? j/k


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

you know all kidding aside......i think it would be a good idea to let Karma take it in the end.......

old proverb : When one is seeking revenge, one must build 2 graves

comes to mind anyways, it's your choice what you wanna do in the overall impact though, just saying....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know all kidding aside......i think it would be a good idea to let Karma take it in the end.......
> 
> old proverb : When one is seeking revenge, one must build 2 graves
> 
> comes to mind anyways, it's your choice what you wanna do in the overall impact though, just saying....


Honestly I'm kinda regretting that post and have deleted it. Suffice it to say this was an extreme escalation after years of name calling and mocking which I've ignored. At some point you have to stand up for yourself and fight back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Honestly I'm kinda regretting that post and have deleted it. Suffice it to say this was an extreme escalation after years of name calling and mocking which I've ignored. At some point you have to stand up for yourself and fight back.


true, but in retrospect you have to pay what i call a "price", and in all honesty that "price" could be anything. The last few round the tables i've had, course i haven't had to do this for a while now, there was always a "price" to be paid in the end. My question to myself in the end "was it really worth it" Most of the time the answer usually becomes "no, it isn't" but u are you own person so.......just be careful what u do and how you do it, in the end everything will be ok...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 21, 2019)

Summer in February, it’s gonna be a long summer


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Summer in February, it’s gonna be a long summer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286974


yeah, we haven't hit there yet, it's 62F right now for us


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, we haven't hit there yet, it's 62F right now for us


Today was our 5th record high day of February. It was 70 @530 this morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Today was our 5th record high day of February. It was 70 @530 this morning.


we were like that last friday and saturday set a record for FEB with an 86 last friday, then this crap came in.....we should be in the lower 70's by the weekend though, i hope.....got something i need to put outside for a bit


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 21, 2019)

It's 33 here and it snowed last night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Honestly I'm kinda regretting that post and have deleted it. Suffice it to say this was an extreme escalation after years of name calling and mocking which I've ignored. At some point you have to stand up for yourself and fight back.


but...fighting back is not spreading rumors. if you use the actions of others to justify doing something that you know isn't right, then you've already lost one fight, that is probably more important.

Don Juan Matus said it pretty well.

"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything either as a blessing or as a curse. A warrior must be impeccable.

Impeccability is to do your best in whatever you’re engaged in. A warrior always makes sure that everything is in proper order, not because he believes that he is going to survive the ordeal he is about to undertake, but because that is part of his impeccable behavior.

Impeccability is nothing else but the proper use of energy.

Part of being impeccable for a warrior is never to hinder others with his thoughts. The hardest thing in the world is for a warrior to let others be. The lets them be and supports them in what they are; you trust them to be impeccable warriors themselves. If they are not then it’s your duty to be impeccable yourself and not say a word. Every effort to help on our part is an arbitrary act guided by our own self-interest alone."

always make sure that you aren't fabricating the moral ground you're standing on. if you're sure it's real, fight for it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did create a new account. I only log into fb to talk to family members. Where it's become a real pain and the ass is I used fb to log into so many other sites... I didn't realize how many until I couldn't log into any of them.
> 
> @lokie I didn't do anything to bring this on... I've never spoken with the man in my life and I'm not a turn the other cheek kinda person.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the ultrasound photo and congratulations card.


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2019)

Might as well take the express now.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 22, 2019)

In flames and All that remains tonight!! I need a mosh pit in my life.


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 22, 2019)

https://theblast.com/ktla-anchor-chris-burrous-died-overdose-crystal-meth-anus/

Exclusive
*KTLA Anchor Chris Burrous Died from Overdose on Crystal Meth After Inserting Drug into His Anus*

Damn, how times have changed. This is the TV station I watched Sheriff John, Engineer Bill and stuff as a kid in LA. Yowsa


----------



## neosapien (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Honestly I'm kinda regretting that post and have deleted it. Suffice it to say this was an extreme escalation after years of name calling and mocking which I've ignored. At some point you have to stand up for yourself and fight back.


Ahhh that's the mistake! You never ignore the little shit. You whack them back as hard as you can and make them seriously consider taking a second nibble at you. If you don't do that you can end up with a forum full of man hating, borderline emos with phony hooters and poorly photoshopped cellulite, but I digress.

Since I like you I'm going to recommend something that saved my bacon many times over:
https://www.med.upenn.edu/shorterlab/Papers/Member Papers/sharks.pdf

Pay particular attention to Item #4, but they are all golden rules for dealing with people.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 23, 2019)

First concert of the year last night. Necks sore, voice is gone and I got elbowed in the jaw in the mosh pit. Great night. Gotta get my body prepped for all the great shows coming this summer.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 23, 2019)

Heading to grandma's 98th birthday party. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 23, 2019)

Got a date to go play dominos with my grandma. She was telling me she runs the home, when it comes to dominos. I asked if they bet and if she was taking everyone's pills. She just laughed. Didn't deny it though. I see her getting all ice cube on the other grandmas...
 
  

SH420


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2019)

https://jalopnik.com/supreme-court-says-police-cant-seize-your-car-for-basic-1832785475


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got a date to go play dominos with my grandma. She was telling me she runs the home, when it comes to dominos. I asked if they bet and if she was taking everyone's pills. She just laughed. Didn't deny it though. I see her getting all ice cube on the other grandmas...
> View attachment 4288443
> View attachment 4288442 View attachment 4288443
> 
> SH420


Like when they wake up and she is all "bet you are looking for your colostomy bag, hey bitch"


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2019)

Only Tool could take a 7 minute original and turn it into an 11 minute cover...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> First concert of the year last night. Necks sore, voice is gone and I got elbowed in the jaw in the mosh pit. Great night. Gotta get my body prepped for all the great shows coming this summer.


That backstreet boys reunion concert must of rocked lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh that's the mistake! You never ignore the little shit. You whack them back as hard as you can and make them seriously consider taking a second nibble at you.


People are more like hyenas, they fuck with the weakest members of the pack and when they don't bite back, they eat them. You gotta tear an ear off early, and often, so people know not to fuck with you. 

Don't try rescuing someone, they'll either live..... Or they won't. LOL.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2019)

Going to make a long story as short as possible. 
Last night at my grandma's party, one of my aunt's pulled me aside to talk to me. 
Little background. From my dad's side of the family, I have 15-20, 1/2 siblings. I never knew my dad's side of the fam and still don't. I have my mom's maiden name as my last name. 
Back to my aunt. Somehow, someone, was talking to somebody that knows my family. My last name, somehow, comes up in conversation and all of a sudden, I have a half sister that lives in the same town as me. My 1/2 sister knows of me and my sister and knows my mom's name but that's all she knows but that was enough to connect dots.

Now I have her phone number. I haven't contacted her yet but I know she's already eager to meet me and my sister. I haven't told my sister yet and haven't mentioned it to my mom. 

I'm going to contact my half sister. This should be interesting. I'm tripping balls. 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Going to make a long story as short as possible.
> Last night at my grandma's party, one of my aunt's pulled me aside to talk to me.
> Little background. From my dad's side of the family, I have 15-20, 1/2 siblings. I never knew my dad's side of the fam and still don't. I have my mom's maiden name as my last name.
> Back to my aunt. Somehow, someone, was talking to somebody that knows my family. My last name, somehow, comes up in conversation and all of a sudden, I have a half sister that lives in the same town as me. My 1/2 sister knows of me and my sister and knows my mom's name but that's all she knows but that was enough to connect dots.
> ...


The almost same situation is going on with my dad. Mindfuck huh?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> First concert of the year last night. Necks sore, voice is gone and I got elbowed in the jaw in the mosh pit. Great night. Gotta get my body prepped for all the great shows coming this summer.


Dress for success


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> The almost same situation is going on with my dad. Mindfuck huh?


Yeah bro. I've been trippin. Not even sure how to approach it. 

I was thinking of sending a text just saying hello. Let her reply back with, who's this? And then send her a pic of me and my sister (from last night) and see if she figures it out.

Oh, she has a brain tumor... 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Going to make a long story as short as possible.
> Last night at my grandma's party, one of my aunt's pulled me aside to talk to me.
> Little background. From my dad's side of the family, I have 15-20, 1/2 siblings. I never knew my dad's side of the fam and still don't. I have my mom's maiden name as my last name.
> Back to my aunt. Somehow, someone, was talking to somebody that knows my family. My last name, somehow, comes up in conversation and all of a sudden, I have a half sister that lives in the same town as me. My 1/2 sister knows of me and my sister and knows my mom's name but that's all she knows but that was enough to connect dots.
> ...


I was adopted. A couple years back I needed to find out some genetic information about the other side of my family and started to search. I found two half-siblings LOL! They enriched my life with enhanced perspective as I realized I did not require human leeches in my life and I gladly spent the money on the genetic sequencing.

Anyway I hope you have a far better experience than I, but I counsel being careful in sharing private information and best of luck. Let us know how it turns out please.

Edited: to fix my horrific english and worse than usual grammar


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah bro. I've been trippin. Not even sure how to approach it.
> 
> I was thinking of sending a text just saying hello. Let her reply back with, who's this? And then send her a pic of me and my sister (from last night) and see if she figures it out.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good start as any. You could do the ole Neo approach too...

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I have a long lost sister
And I heard that it's you. 

Bummer on the tumor. Fucking cancer.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah bro. I've been trippin. Not even sure how to approach it.
> 
> I was thinking of sending a text just saying hello. Let her reply back with, who's this? And then send her a pic of me and my sister (from last night) and see if she figures it out.
> 
> ...


With a brain tumor depending on the area and type be far more concrete. Just tell her who you are, send the picture and ask her how she is doing? Glioblastomas respond remarkably well to cannabis. It causes primary apoptosis. So providing her with oil could be very helpful.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

@neosapien; ignore the bottom bit and use the top ... I know you can make it work for a better America.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @neosapien; ignore the bottom bit and use the top ... I know you can make it work for a better America.


It's what Jesus would want. 

*Job 24:7 *
They lie all night naked, without clothing, and have no covering in the cold. And doth take pics and send them to Neo.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> It's what Jesus would want.
> 
> *Job 24:7 *
> They lie all night naked, without clothing, and have no covering in the cold. And doth take pics and send them to Neo.


I had to go to bible studies as a church going teenager.

I told them I was only interested in studying the Song of Solomon, the only porn section in the book. 

And they went for it. Lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 24, 2019)

srh88 said:


> That backstreet boys reunion concert must of rocked lol


You know how the fans get.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You know how the fans get.


Whod you see


----------



## Karah (Feb 24, 2019)

@neosapien


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4288772 @neosapien


haha thats great!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 24, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Whod you see


All hail the yeti, all that remains and in flames.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but...fighting back is not spreading rumors. if you use the actions of others to justify doing something that you know isn't right, then you've already lost one fight, that is probably more important.
> 
> Don Juan Matus said it pretty well.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but that's complete nonsense. I'd love to live in that fairy tale world. None of us behave impeccably and all actions are guided by our interests alone. What this story fails to recognize is the size and strength difference between "warriors". I guarantee I wouldn't win a physical fight and disqualifying me from fighting dirty strips me of all options to fight back.

I've built a life around ignoring what people say or think about me and almost never respond. If you walked a mile in my shoes you could find lots to lecture me on... this subject wouldn't be one of them.



curious2garden said:


> Ahhh that's the mistake! You never ignore the little shit. You whack them back as hard as you can and make them seriously consider taking a second nibble at you. If you don't do that you can end up with a forum full of man hating, borderline emos with phony hooters and poorly photoshopped cellulite, but I digress.
> 
> Since I like you I'm going to recommend something that saved my bacon many times over:
> https://www.med.upenn.edu/shorterlab/Papers/Member Papers/sharks.pdf
> ...


I have to admit that I am a bit intimidated by you. 

I like your philosophy much better than the pacifism being preached here. It would be exhausting to fully follow those rules... or I need to narrow my definition of aggression. Handling people on the internet is easy... IRL going into full bitch attack mode rarely settles things or just makes them worse, so I'm super careful when I choose to respond. I just need a big smite stick so I can smack people when they piss me off.

Things got busy this past week and I haven't had time to plan an appropriate response. I'm not in a hurry and big one is coming once I figure out what it is.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but that's complete nonsense. I'd love to live in that fairy tale world. None of us behave impeccably and all actions are guided by our interests alone. What this story fails to recognize is the size and strength difference between "warriors". I guarantee I wouldn't win a physical fight and disqualifying me from fighting dirty strips me of all options to fight back.
> 
> I've built a life around ignoring what people say or think about me and almost never respond. If you walked a mile in my shoes you could find lots to lecture me on... this subject wouldn't be one of them.
> 
> ...


you'll have to speak for yourself about what guides your actions, i've been pursuing impeccability for quite a while now...i haven't caught it yet, but i'll never give up the chase.
not all fights are physical...in fact, most aren't. 
i've tried to build a life based on self examination. it's difficult. you never see yourself as others see you, and it's hard sometimes to be honest with yourself about your motivations and goals.
no need to be intimidated by me...i'm just another person in a world full of people...i may speak a little more honestly than some, a lot less tactfully than many...but that doesn't make me special, just another loud mouth with an opinion...nothing special there.
handling people in real life can be tricky. you have to really think about your opponent. what motivates them? why are they your opponent? what do they want from you? what are YOU willing to do to make them stop?....physical violence does solve things, despite popular sayings, but it also usually has repercussions...if you aren't willing to deal with those repercussions, then you have to find alternate means to achieve your goal....how far are you willing to go? sometimes a public bitching out, with all of the little details about their behavior, in front of strategically picked witnesses, will be enough to shame them into better behavior.
it's up to you to decide how far you want to go....and what you can do, without doing damage to yourself.....that's where impeccability comes into play...knowing the difference


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2019)

Fair enough, I apologize I didn't mean to speak for you. I have too many other character flaws that require attention before can I add be impeccable to the list. I've been struggling with be kind for the past few days.

I'm not really prepared to deep dive into a self-reflective discussion right now... that's a rabbit hole my therapist wouldn't cover in one session. The thing is I don't want to think about him... call him an opponent or give him any credibility. He's a piece of shit and I would enjoy just knowing that I did something to make his shitty life a little bit shittier. Let the chips fall where they may.

That intimidated comment was about curious2garden. You're rough around the edges but not really intimidating. I don't mean that in a negative way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fair enough, I apologize I didn't mean to speak for you. I have too many other character flaws that require attention before can I add be impeccable to the list. I've been struggling with be kind for the past few days.
> 
> I'm not really prepared to deep dive into a self-reflective discussion right now... that's a rabbit hole my therapist wouldn't cover in one session. The thing is I don't want to think about him... call him an opponent or give him any credibility. *He's a piece of shit and I would enjoy just knowing that I did something to make his shitty life a little bit shittier. Let the chips fall where they may.*
> 
> That intimidated comment was about curious2garden. You're rough around the edges but not really intimidating. I don't mean that in a negative way.


That's a very healthy outlook, at least from my perspective. Don't worry about it. Further, don't let timing distress you; revenge is a dish best served cold.. You have all the time in the world to crush him.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 25, 2019)

The Art of War is worth reading to learn how to deal with people. I've always preferred physiological manipulation vs physical interactions. I also have a book series on human psychology I had started reading. Most people are relatively easy to manipulate just by how you word what you say.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The Art of War is worth reading to learn how to deal with people.


so does a baseball bat, but hey who am i to say anything....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> so does a baseball bat, but hey who am i to say anything....


not a whole lot to read on a baseball bat, j/s


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> not a whole lot to read on a baseball bat, j/s


picky picky picky...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> so does a baseball bat, but hey who am i to say anything....


I prefer a MagLite. Less suspicious in the car and the D batteries give that little extra kick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> not a whole lot to read on a baseball bat, j/s


 Only what's important: "Louisville Slugger"


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ~snip~
> 
> That intimidated comment was about curious2garden. You're rough around the edges but not really intimidating. I don't mean that in a negative way.


I think I like you


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Only what's important: "Louisville Slugger"


The Internet let me down. Was it Daffy Duck who swung a "Louisville Super Slugger"?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The Internet let me down. Was it Daffy Duck who swung a "Louisville Super Slugger"?


I'm thinking Bugs Bunny, there were a ton of cartoons with BB playing ball


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been pursuing impeccability for quite a while now...i haven't caught it yet, but i'll never give up the chase.


Impeccability is a noble gole.


Impervious is is also a desirable trait.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> People are more like hyenas, they fuck with the weakest members of the pack and when they don't bite back, they eat them. You gotta tear an ear off early, and often, so people know not to fuck with you.
> 
> Don't try rescuing someone, they'll either live..... Or they won't. LOL.


Many people have created a lifestyle that revolves around exploiting the generosity of others. 
I never knew there were so many homeless heroin addicts who sleep in cars and on couches! 
I'm serious. 
I heard on the news that heroin had become popular again, but It's way worse than I ever imagined! 
The funny part is that they don't consider themselves to be homeless because they don't sleep in a tent or on the ground. 

Hmm... better stop talking before I say something that makes me seem cruel and heartless, but I've seen a lot of shit lately involving my kid, and I can tell you that addicts have zero conscience when it comes to who they exploit. 

That is all...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Many people have created a lifestyle that revolves around exploiting the generosity of others.
> I never knew there were so many homeless heroin addicts who sleep in cars and on couches!
> I'm serious.
> I heard on the news that heroin had become popular again, but It's way worse than I ever imagined!
> ...


Heroin has been bad here for years. I lost a 20+yr friend last year to it and 3 of my closest friends are dealing with family members that are addicts. One has almost been evicted because the rent money was stolen a couple times and one has had to revive their sister twice. There's regularly needles in parking lots around here. But we need a wall......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The Internet let me down. Was it Daffy Duck who swung a "Louisville Super Slugger"?


let me down too, all i could find was Mario, and i don't think that's who either of us is trying to remember


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The Internet let me down. Was it Daffy Duck who swung a "Louisville Super Slugger"?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

I encountered this in an odd venue, and it put me in mind of @Blue Wizard and his awesome musical versatility. This one's for you amigo
~edit~ I thought this was "in the style" but it seems to be from for-real 1968


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2019)

Dǎ fēijī （打飞机）is slang for masturbating in Chinese. It literally means "hitting the airplane". Thought maybe your lives would be better knowing that.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Dǎ fēijī （打飞机）is slang for masturbating in Chinese. It literally means "hitting the airplane". Thought maybe your lives would be better knowing that.


Forward stick!


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Dǎ fēijī （打飞机）is slang for masturbating in Chinese. It literally means "hitting the airplane". Thought maybe your lives would be better knowing that.


Thanks for the PSA neo.

Here is a fun little sign language assignment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)

check from 7:34... eeek


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm not saying nuthin'


I'm sure the new member never met any of the other Abes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4290119
> I'm not saying nuthin'
> 
> 
> I'm sure the new member never met any of the other Abes.


uh oh


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

A perusal of my atlas shows a town in southern Colombia called Pedro Dorado. Now my Spanish isn't spotless, but I'm pretty sure it means Golden Peter.







They build some cool barns in Golden Pecker.







The pic calls it a "maloca" which translates as "tribal village" or "longhouse". Gotta admire people who like each other enough to make it a one-house town. I'll wager there are malocas called "OK Dammit Who Farted" in indigenous languages.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A perusal of my atlas shows a town in southern Colombia called Pedro Dorado. Now my Spanish isn't spotless, but I'm pretty sure it means Golden Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little known factoid...the town founder... 
his Vinky vas a key....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

^^ he hass faazha issues


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4290119
> I'm not saying nuthin'
> 
> 
> I'm sure the new member never met any of the other Abes.


Precisely like the rest of the current effluent of new socks.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely like the rest of the current effluent of new socks.


Be nice if we get some effluent-specialist socks


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4290119
> I'm not saying nuthin'
> 
> 
> I'm sure the new member never met any of the other Abes.


Hmmm. 4 posts, has an avatar and locks his profile.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm. 4 posts, has an avatar and locks his profile.


Bet he knows his way around dilute alcohol in rectangular prisms of cellulose ...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm. 4 posts, has an avatar and locks his profile.





cannabineer said:


> Bet he knows his way around dilute alcohol in rectangular prisms of cellulose ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


I'm hoping this


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm hoping this


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm hungry for Beer Nuts and couldn't find them in Giant Eagle last couple times.
 
My mission tomorrow will be to find Beer Nuts.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm hungry for Beer Nuts and couldn't find them in Giant Eagle last couple times.
> View attachment 4290366
> My mission tomorrow will be to find Beer Nuts.


This is RIU, so cheers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is RIU, so cheers


Don't get the 3.2 Beer Nuts!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't get the 3.2 Beer Nuts!


I'd be inclined to push this to the limit and go straight for the Vodka Nuts.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'd be inclined to push this to the limit and go straight for the Vodka Nuts.


I'll see that and raise to Battle of the Bulge Nuts.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A perusal of my atlas shows a town in southern Colombia called Pedro Dorado. Now my Spanish isn't spotless, but I'm pretty sure it means Golden Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bareback (Feb 26, 2019)

Sorry I hit the reply button by accident as I was dropping my phone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Sorry I hit the reply button by accident as I was dropping my phone.


+ rep lol


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm hungry for Beer Nuts and couldn't find them in Giant Eagle last couple times.
> View attachment 4290366
> My mission tomorrow will be to find Beer Nuts.


What about


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> What about
> View attachment 4290472


 Extended pinky edition


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm hungry for Beer Nuts and couldn't find them in Giant Eagle last couple times.
> View attachment 4290366
> My mission tomorrow will be to find Beer Nuts.


There is no polite way of spitting out the skins. I'm a lady. I save the spitting of skins for the ball park and then it's a competition between roasted peanuts and sunflower seeds.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2019)

I ordered $27 worth of Beer Nuts on amazon last night. Here Friday.

Now I can concentrate on searching for caraway gouda in the yellow wax, another item I haven't been able to find lately.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2019)

Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good day of it......

62F this morning with a light mist in the air....gonna be nice....before our last freeze next week i'm guessing.....

Ck'd in the old girl this morning realized that i might have a height issue...hmm...me and the mrs start up clones of the Centronilla plant last night in shot glasses as well. Left overs from monday were just a good too....


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2019)

These things are like crack. Well i assume they are like crack as I've never smoked crack. What I'm try to say is that they're really hard to stay out of.
Couple other flavors but this one is my favorite. Probably 10 bags in this winter. Must be lots of fiber because i can barely make a cup of coffee before i have to shit in the am.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2019)

dangledo said:


> These things are like crack. Well i assume they are like crack as I've never smoked crack. What I'm try to say is that they're really hard to stay out of.
> Couple other flavors but this one is my favorite. Probably 10 bags in this winter. Must be lots of fiber because i can barely make a cup of coffee before i have to shit in the am.
> 
> View attachment 4290620


throw that apple and cherry bullshit out, add some salt, and you might have something.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There is no polite way of spitting out the skins. I'm a lady. I save the spitting of skins for the ball park and then it's a competition between roasted peanuts and sunflower seeds.


I know someone who eats peanuts and sunflower seeds whole, shells and all. He thinks it's too much work to shell them for what you get. He swore it wasn't that bad so I tried it once  I remind him every time I see him do it how disturbing I find it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2019)

Think i'm gonna stay away from the tv this morning, go play with the pooches and the new pups. Plus i got some feeding to do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I know someone who eats peanuts and sunflower seeds whole, shells and all. He thinks it's too much work to shell them for what you get. He swore it wasn't that bad so I tried it once  I remind him every time I see him do it how disturbing I find it.


bet he's regular....that's a lot of fiber


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 27, 2019)

I prefer un salted nuts.







But seriously, no salt on my peanuts, cashews, etc. One of the very few times I'll hold the salt.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> throw that apple and cherry bullshit out, add some salt, and you might have something.....


It all goes together so well. I think it's the contrast in taste i like so much about it. Individually the cherries are a bit sour and apples are sweet. 

Then again there are few things that i don't like so I'll eat just about anything.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I know someone who eats peanuts and sunflower seeds whole, shells and all. He thinks it's too much work to shell them for what you get. He swore it wasn't that bad so I tried it once  I remind him every time I see him do it how disturbing I find it.


I think I know him. I saw him the other day. He is very nice! And charming young man!


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2019)

chin nuts
A common misconception is that laying nuts on one's chin will produce 'chin nuts,'
when in reality, it will only result in a dick in one's mouth.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2019)

I don;t know if it is a thing over there... here they sell peanuts with raisins or without.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> I don;t know if it is a thing over there... here they sell peanuts with raisins or without.


you can get it, but it's not hugely popular. dry roasted are big, no sure if they do that there, very salty, and changes the taste slightly...i can't eat peanuts anymore, they make me sicker than ten dogs, but i used to love dry roasted peanuts and m&ms together...peanut m&ms aren't salty, the dry roasted peanuts with the chocolate....not better than sex...but pretty close


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2019)

My dad used to call them monkey nuts.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can get it, but it's not hugely popular. dry roasted are big, no sure if they do that there, very salty, and changes the taste slightly...i can't eat peanuts anymore, they make me sicker than ten dogs, but i used to love dry roasted peanuts and m&ms together...peanut m&ms aren't salty, the dry roasted peanuts with the chocolate....not better than sex...but pretty close


I had to cut way back on eating them because of my crohns. I love roasted peanuts but they'll put me in a world of pain if I eat too many, which is what I always eat.

I used to buy them in a huge burlap sack for work when I was at the machine shop. Everyone ate them and we would throw the shells on the floor, then sweep up at the end of the day. The floor looked awesome after a few weeks of doing this, walking on the shells was scrubbing the concrete keeping the coolant residue from building up, no more sticky floors and no more weekly moping. Win - win! Then one of the corporate asshats came through and thought it looked dirty and didn't like us eating around the "toxic" coolant, so that came to an end.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm f'n off on RIU and suddenly I hear the sound of the 80s. Someone in our neighborhood must actually like those car alarms.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm f'n off on RIU and suddenly I hear the sound of the 80s. Someone in our neighborhood must actually like those car alarms.







Start at 2:20


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2019)

I found Beer Nuts!

With Amazon order coming, I am now Beer Nuts rich!

Better stop at the beer distributor now, what the fuck good are Beer Nuts alone?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4290797
> I found Beer Nuts!
> 
> With Amazon order coming, I am now Beer Nuts rich!
> ...


Now for the elusive caraway gouda.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2019)

dangledo said:


> It all goes together so well. I think it's the contrast in taste i like so much about it. Individually the cherries are a bit sour and apples are sweet.
> 
> Then again there are few things that i don't like so I'll eat just about anything.


I love healthy food!
My friends think I'm weird. 

But I'm older than most of them and look younger, so there's that...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 27, 2019)

@Diabolical666 You got a package waiting for you at your post office. Late B-day gift. I was hoping to surprise you with it but they're gonna send it back if you don't pick it up lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 27, 2019)

Garlic peppercorn pork loins are awesome... 














That is all....


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2019)

We sometimes go to trance festivals in a town called Gouda.
It is the brunt of many a joke as in Afrikaans it is the near phonetic equivalent of saying, quickly there


curious2garden said:


> Now for the elusive caraway gouda.


----------



## aussie123556 (Feb 28, 2019)

most info on life time of lights and bulbs is in hours,wouldn't a par test or umols at the same height as 1 year ago tell you if your light has degraded any,? can't seem to find anyone that has done this and not just automatically never use a bulb past 3 or 4 grows at most.does anyone check their old hps or mh bulbs ?


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2019)

aussie123556 said:


> most info on life time of lights and bulbs is in hours,wouldn't a par test or umols at the same height as 1 year ago tell you if your light has degraded any,? can't seem to find anyone that has done this and not just automatically never use a bulb past 3 or 4 grows at most.does anyone check their old hps or mh bulbs ?










Try these links they will have more specific information. 
https://www.rollitup.org/f/indoor-growing.49/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/lumens-lux-and-adding-it-all-up.83128/page-17


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 28, 2019)

aussie123556 said:


> most info on life time of lights and bulbs is in hours,wouldn't a par test or umols at the same height as 1 year ago tell you if your light has degraded any,? can't seem to find anyone that has done this and not just automatically never use a bulb past 3 or 4 grows at most.does anyone check their old hps or mh bulbs ?


At half life, appx 12,000 hours, hps still puts out at 90%. That's directly from Hortilux. 12,000 hrs is 1000 12/12 cycles, or 3 years of flowering. I never measured output but I start noticing diminishing returns about the 2 year mark, fluffier and less yield. I think my 600mh veg light is like 4 years old, maybe 5? Haven't seen any difference in vegging. Unless you're running commercial and paying for your bulbs every run, it's not worth swapping them out as often as recommended by most grow sites.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

aussie123556 said:


> most info on life time of lights and bulbs is in hours,wouldn't a par test or umols at the same height as 1 year ago tell you if your light has degraded any,? can't seem to find anyone that has done this and not just automatically never use a bulb past 3 or 4 grows at most.does anyone check their old hps or mh bulbs ?


i haven't done a thorough test in a spehere, but i've used my light meter to check lumens, about every three months, then i went to checking monthly for a while. no noticeable drop for the first 6 months, then a 5% loss, then it seemed like i'd get 2-3 percent loss every couple of months, so it took about a year to get a 15% loss of lumens. that seems like enough of a loss to me to replace them yearly. i keep a couple of the old ones around in case i have a blow out, but will only use them till a new replacement gets here


----------



## aussie123556 (Feb 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i haven't done a thorough test in a spehere, but i've used my light meter to check lumens, about every three months, then i went to checking monthly for a while. no noticeable drop for the first 6 months, then a 5% loss, then it seemed like i'd get 2-3 percent loss every couple of months, so it took about a year to get a 15% loss of lumens. that seems like enough of a loss to me to replace them yearly. i keep a couple of the old ones around in case i have a blow out, but will only use them till a new replacement gets here


 Thanks for the reply guys is great to read atleast 1 person checks their bulbs after a period with lux or par,is interesting about a 4 or 5 year old mh light still performing without noticing any difference that weedfreak78 mentioned,i like it  tks again


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 28, 2019)

aussie123556 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys is great to read atleast 1 person checks their bulbs after a period with lux or par,is interesting about a 4 or 5 year old mh light still performing without noticing any difference that weedfreak78 mentioned,i like it  tks again


Whatever you do, don’t buy from those ipower blokes. They’re fair dinkum shit cunts. Bulb didn’t even last one run.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whatever you do, don’t buy from those ipower blokes. They’re fair dinkum shit cunts. Bulb didn’t even last one run.


And the fan is loud as fuck...lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2019)

@srh88 

They apparently put out a new album.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Garlic peppercorn pork loins are awesome...


Mmm... funny you should mention pork loin. I recently bought a couple at a great price and am trying to decide how to cook em. 
One of my favorite ways is old school: oven w/meat & potatoes on a tray. Meat is covered with foil to keep it from burning while the potatoes are frying. 
Not sure if it's common, but I like to vary the temperature while I cook. 
Low & slow makes things tender, but high temps sear in flavor and can be used to fry. 
I like both. 

Gotta mix spices. 
I'll probably go with seasoned salt that's spiked with garlic powder, ceyenne, and sage. 
Give it a rub and let it sit overnight in the fridge.

Or I can do a delay on the crock pot. 

Did I mention I have ADD?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... funny you should mention pork loin. I recently bought a couple at a great price and am trying to decide how to cook em.
> One of my favorite ways is old school: oven w/meat & potatoes on a tray. Meat is covered with foil to keep it from burning while the potatoes are frying.
> Not sure if it's common, but I like to vary the temperature while I cook.
> Low & slow makes things tender, but high temps sear in flavor and can be used to fry.
> ...


I take stratera..lol. I wrap mine in foil and cook at 350 .. nice and juicy that way.. 
Fuck,,, I'm hungry now... what's in the fridge.? Hmmm.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> I take stratera..lol. I wrap mine in foil and cook at 350 .. nice and juicy that way..
> Fuck,,, I'm hungry now... what's in the fridge.? Hmmm.


I've been on adderall for decades. The shit totally works for me. 
A lot of kids like it now because it helps them play video games better. 
I'm serious.

As a result, Adderall went to schedule 2 and my doctor now makes me take a piss test every 6 months. 
Anything illegal *or* zero adderall metabolites and they won't renew. (zero means you're not taking it as prescribed; probably selling it.)


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been on adderall for decades. The shit totally works for me.
> A lot of kids like it now because it helps them play video games better.
> I'm serious.
> 
> ...


They won't prescribe adderall because of my drug charge


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> They won't prescribe adderall because of my drug charge


Too bad because the shit works. 
It actually calms me down in the morning so I can get shit done.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... funny you should mention pork loin. I recently bought a couple at a great price and am trying to decide how to cook em.
> One of my favorite ways is old school: oven w/meat & potatoes on a tray. Meat is covered with foil to keep it from burning while the potatoes are frying.
> Not sure if it's common, but I like to vary the temperature while I cook.
> Low & slow makes things tender, but high temps sear in flavor and can be used to fry.
> ...


Can't go wrong with porchetta.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Too bad because the shit works.
> It actually calms me down in the morning so I can get shit done.


I get pulled eight different ways leaving me spinning like a top... I'll ask my psych tomorrow if he'll hook me up if I'm a good boy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> I get pulled eight different ways leaving me spinning like a top... I'll ask my psych tomorrow if he'll hook me up if I'm a good boy


Ya never know; everyone has different chemistry. 
What works for me may not work for you and vice-versa. 

Mental health is fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm thinking we need to rename this subforum. "Toke&AngrilyHitReload" comes to my mind with vaguely indecent speed.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 28, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> @srh88
> 
> They apparently put out a new album.


Niiiice. Ill check it out while im working tomorrow


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)

Peekaboo


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

Pole dancing? You're doing it wrong. She is a 3 input girl.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> @srh88
> 
> They apparently put out a new album.


Not as good as first one but still pretty good


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, I guess I'm doing the dishes.

 
And cleaning the coffee maker.

 
I shall return.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4292153
> Well, I guess I'm doing the dishes.
> 
> View attachment 4292154
> ...


You have a coffee pot that texts you descale alerts but no dishwasher? I'm confused.

PS my shaker bar still does not work


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> PS my shaker bar still does not work


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok riu. I love this spot because even though I feel like i know you guys somehow, I can spill my guts like I'm talking to strangers. No judgement, no taking sides. I've been talking to a friend of a friend via Facebook. We talk daily for the last few months. Long story short is theres feelings and talks of one of us moving to a different state. Anyone ever have something like this work out or am I right to be defensive?


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2019)

Life is too short to mess around like that. Do you want them to stay? Why? Would you follow them if you could? What stops you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ok riu. I love this spot because even though I feel like i know you guys somehow, I can spill my guts like I'm talking to strangers. No judgement, no taking sides. I've been talking to a friend of a friend via Facebook. We talk daily for the last few months. Long story short is theres feelings and talks of one of us moving to a different state. Anyone ever have something like this work out or am I right to be defensive?


no...tried it once...was a fucking disaster....people online are NOT the people they are in real life...i don't hide things from you people, or try to be a different person, but i'm not planning on ever meeting any of you, i'm not trying to convince any of you to sleep with me, and i don't want any of you to fall in love with me....when those things enter the equation...things get weird


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ok riu. I love this spot because even though I feel like i know you guys somehow, I can spill my guts like I'm talking to strangers. No judgement, no taking sides. I've been talking to a friend of a friend via Facebook. We talk daily for the last few months. Long story short is theres feelings and talks of one of us moving to a different state. Anyone ever have something like this work out or am I right to be defensive?


Dont move in with gary. Youll just end up as a single teen mom


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Dont move in with gary. Youll just end up as a single teen mom


And catch a nasty case of the clap.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...tried it once...was a fucking disaster....people online are NOT the people they are in real life...i don't hide things from you people, or try to be a different person, but i'm not planning on ever meeting any of you, i'm not trying to convince any of you to sleep with me, and i don't want any of you to fall in love with me....when those things enter the equation...things get weird


I thought we were gonna bang


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not trying to convince any of you to sleep with me, and i don't want any of you to fall in love with me..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I thought we were gonna bang


you didn't bring me flowers...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


you could have picked someone who doesn't look like the sole of a flip flop....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you could have picked someone who doesn't look like the sole of a flip flop....


Cher's face looks like a dropped pie.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you could have picked someone who doesn't look like the sole of a flip flop....


It was either Cher or Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And catch a nasty case of the clap.


Then he'll report back here with your CHC.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cher's face looks like a dropped pie.


you're being discourteous to pies...
she has had a crazy nice body for longer than most women have been alive...but man, that face has always made me just watch her body....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> It was either Cher or Dustin Hoffman.


....ooohhhh...decisions, decisions....can i have a little while to think about it?
is is at least Dustin in Tootsie?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

can it be cher's body with dustin's face from tootsie?.....

now i'm disturbing myself...i'm gonna go smoke chicken wings and do some leaf blowing...and try really hard not to think about any of this shit....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

Wtf am I doing awake right now? I stayed up till almost 4am. Then I woke up at 6:30 to check on my pho broth. It was on point for anyone asking. Now I’m headed to the Asian market for Vietnamese coffee and vegetables


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ....ooohhhh...decisions, decisions....can i have a little while to think about it?
> is is at least Dustin in Tootsie?


Nope. Dustin Hoffman from the Graduate "are you trying to seduce me?" There were also a few random results with my little pony and shit in them too. I just went with the Cher one.

I dunno what you guys are talking about Cher's face but whatever.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf am I doing awake right now? I stayed up till almost 4am. Then I woke up at 6:30 to check on my pho broth. It was on point for anyone asking. Now I’m headed to the Asian market for Vietnamese coffee and vegetables


part of getting old....i used to sleep 10 hours a day when i was a kid and didn't need any rest...now that i'm a codger, i sleep around 5 hours a night. don't know if it's a clearer conscience, or if i just can't remember most of the shit that used to keep me awake anymore.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf am I doing awake right now? I stayed up till almost 4am. Then I woke up at 6:30 to check on my pho broth. It was on point for anyone asking. Now I’m headed to the Asian market for Vietnamese coffee and vegetables


No TC last night man, I had been up since 3am and had a rough day at work. I went to bed waaayyy early.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nope. Dustin Hoffman from the Graduate "are you trying to seduce me?" There were also a few random results with my little pony and shit in them too. I just went with the Cher one.
> 
> I dunno what you guys are talking about Cher's face but whatever.


oooh, my little pony, i didn't know that was an option...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2019)

@Gary Goodson Make sure you buy some of those drinks from the asian market with the picture of the bird on them. 

I saved mom from buying some once but I refused to tell her why she shouldn't get one, I just told her she didn't want to know.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> No TC last night man, I had been up since 3am and had a rough day at work. I went to bed waaayyy early.


Same here, three days in a row commuting to LA and I dropped. I wonder how the fuck I did that when I was younger?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you didn't bring me flowers...


Chivalry is dead


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Chivalry is dead


Not dead, only wounded...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> @Gary Goodson Make sure you buy some of those drinks from the asian market with the picture of the bird on them.
> 
> I saved mom from buying some once but I refused to tell her why she shouldn't get one, I just told her she didn't want to know.


Lol I’ll pass on those.


But I did get the spring rolls with peanut sauce. Those are my favorites!

I pretty much have everything else for pho, I just need fresh basil, bean sprouts, and rice noodles. We(my fam) prefer the fresh rice noodles as opposed to the dried ones.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 3, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> It was either Cher or Dustin Hoffman.


I have a hard time telling the difference, ohh yeah he is shorter. Got it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2019)

https://www.therock.net.nz/home/funny-shit/2018/07/gigantic-dick-becomes-popular-landmark-on-google-maps-.html


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> https://www.therock.net.nz/home/funny-shit/2018/07/gigantic-dick-becomes-popular-landmark-on-google-maps-.html


I fapped


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I fapped


Thinking about you today and wondering how you and your lovely daughter were doing, and here you are!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I fapped


Good to see you


----------



## aussie123556 (Mar 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... funny you should mention pork loin. I recently bought a couple at a great price and am trying to decide how to cook em.
> One of my favorite ways is old school: oven w/meat & potatoes on a tray. Meat is covered with foil to keep it from burning while the potatoes are frying.
> Not sure if it's common, but I like to vary the temperature while I cook.
> Low & slow makes things tender, but high temps sear in flavor and can be used to fry.
> ...


lol slice that


Blue Wizard said:


> @srh88
> 
> They apparently put out a new album.


 nice pic,


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 5, 2019)

I got another catering gig for this weekend. 6 briskets for a quinceanera(like a sweet 16 for you non Mexicanos) I got a nice up front payment and I was told I will get drunk af for free. Which is what happens at any quinceanera. I’ll be heading out to my favorite place for briskets here in a few. And I’m about to hop on amazon to order butcher paper. Because I like to wrap my briskets in it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got another catering gig for this weekend. 6 briskets for a quinceanera(like a sweet 16 for you non Mexicanos) I got a nice up front payment and I was told I will get drunk af for free. Which is what happens at any quinceanera. I’ll be heading out to my favorite place for briskets here in a few. And I’m about to hop on amazon to order butcher paper. Because I like to wrap my briskets in it.


How many payments can you fit up front?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2019)

Last week I mentioned a 1/2 sister... I sent her a text yesterday after getting home from work. We sent 2 or 3 texts. Her last text was "can you talk"
My first reaction was to say sign language only... but I called instead. 
We talked for almost 3 hours. 
We live 1.6 miles from each other. 
My mind has been officially blown away! Now I need to figure out how to tell my sister about my 1/2 sister. 
Hell I have a pic of my oldest 5, 1/2 siblings. 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Last week I mentioned a 1/2 sister... I sent her a text yesterday after getting home from work. We sent 2 or 3 texts. Her last text was "can you talk"
> My first reaction was to say sign language only... but I called instead.
> We talked for almost 3 hours.
> We live 1.6 miles from each other.
> ...


Roses are red
Violets are blue
I have a new sister
And she is replacing you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got another catering gig for this weekend. 6 briskets for a quinceanera(like a sweet 16 for you non Mexicanos) I got a nice up front payment and I was told I will get drunk af for free. Which is what happens at any quinceanera. I’ll be heading out to my favorite place for briskets here in a few. And I’m about to hop on amazon to order butcher paper. Because I like to wrap my briskets in it.


Any possible chance of brisket and rear view MILF pics?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

I found an awesome ai site today. Draw any picture and it will predict when you were drawing.

http://seoi.net/penint/


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found an awesome ai site today. Draw any picture and it will predict when you were drawing.
> 
> http://seoi.net/penint/


LOL. Good one! You are fitting in so well, kudos


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. Good one! You are fitting in so well, kudos


ikr and handy tool tips to boot, so far she's a keeper


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Last week I mentioned a 1/2 sister... I sent her a text yesterday after getting home from work. We sent 2 or 3 texts. Her last text was "can you talk"
> My first reaction was to say sign language only... but I called instead.
> We talked for almost 3 hours.
> We live 1.6 miles from each other.
> ...


Shark you can't do better than this:


neosapien said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I have a new sister
> And she is replacing you


++ rep


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found an awesome ai site today. Draw any picture and it will predict when you were drawing.
> 
> http://seoi.net/penint/


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thinking about you today and wondering how you and your lovely daughter were doing, and here you are!


She’s goin on 10 months this month.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> She’s goin on 10 months this month.
> 
> View attachment 4294818


What a doll and she looks so much like you!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What a doll and she looks so much like you!


Yeah, she sure does. It's crazy. She's a good girl, still waitin' on teeth


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, she sure does. It's crazy. She's a good girl, still waitin' on teeth


Is she walking?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is she walking?


Not quite, pulling herself up, should be walking before 12 months


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2019)

Did Pinworm ever come back?

I really miss my brother, this place makes me think of him, and that makes me sad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. Good one! You are fitting in so well, kudos


Still unsure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still unsure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


You have not been accused of being a sock. That is an accomplishment all by its self.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Shark you can't do better than this:
> 
> ++ rep


On my way to meet her now!

@neosapien I am seriously considering the poem

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 6, 2019)

Well done, girls!


*Two young sisters were lost in the woods. They used their wilderness training to survive*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/03/05/two-young-sisters-were-lost-woods-they-used-their-wilderness-training-survive/?utm_term=.056b4aa54033


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 6, 2019)

Made a pizza. Cucumber and tomatoes. Sounds like a weird combo for a pizza but i promise it's the slam. I'd usually cut the cukes a little smaller but I had a pretty good buzz going.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1495870840464543


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Made a pizza. Cucumber and tomatoes. Sounds like a weird combo for a pizza but i promise it's the slam. I'd usually cut the cukes a little smaller but I had a pretty good buzz going.View attachment 4295219


I like grated cucumber and cheese sandwiches.

https://i.imgur.com/JAuh3jO.gifv


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Well done, girls!
> View attachment 4295206
> 
> *Two young sisters were lost in the woods. They used their wilderness training to survive*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/03/05/two-young-sisters-were-lost-woods-they-used-their-wilderness-training-survive/?utm_term=.056b4aa54033


The mother told them no and to wait and they disobeyed her  this is a different world.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The mother told them no and to wait and they disobeyed her  this is a different world.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The mother told them no and to wait and they disobeyed her  this is a different world.


yeah, i would think asswhoopins are in order, not glitter and cookies


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The mother told them no and to wait and they disobeyed her  this is a different world.











cannabineer said:


>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

just when you think that the world is about as fucked up as it can get, and that your little corner of it can't get any worse....you see this shit...
https://www.knoxnews.com/story/entertainment/2019/03/05/new-national-enquirer-live-attraction-open-pigeon-forge/3068199002/
it is official, i live in the redneck, white trash, dumb ass capitol of America....or in the next town over, anyway....
you know you live with a bunch of mouth breathing rednecks, inbred hillbillies, trailer park white trash....but to build a fucking museum to honor white trashiness...to build a monument to mouth breathers...to build a fucking museum to an organization that has made millions off of the misfortunes of others, and down right lies and stupidity...well, i am just fucking revolted that this thing exists anywhere, i'm about fucking sick that it's going to be here, where i have to drive by the motherfucking monument to everything shitty in our society every time i go to the store...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just when you think that the world is about as fucked up as it can get, and that your little corner of it can't get any worse....you see this shit...
> https://www.knoxnews.com/story/entertainment/2019/03/05/new-national-enquirer-live-attraction-open-pigeon-forge/3068199002/
> it is official, i live in the redneck, white trash, dumb ass capitol of America....or in the next town over, anyway....
> you know you live with a bunch of mouth breathing rednecks, inbred hillbillies, trailer park white trash....but to build a fucking museum to honor white trashiness...to build a monument to mouth breathers...to build a fucking museum to an organization that has made millions off of the misfortunes of others, and down right lies and stupidity...well, i am just fucking revolted that this thing exists anywhere, i'm about fucking sick that it's going to be here, where i have to drive by the motherfucking monument to everything shitty in our society every time i go to the store...


lol I feel the exact same way about chick fil a coming to Toronto this year.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just when you think that the world is about as fucked up as it can get, and that your little corner of it can't get any worse....you see this shit...
> https://www.knoxnews.com/story/entertainment/2019/03/05/new-national-enquirer-live-attraction-open-pigeon-forge/3068199002/
> it is official, i live in the redneck, white trash, dumb ass capitol of America....or in the next town over, anyway....
> you know you live with a bunch of mouth breathing rednecks, inbred hillbillies, trailer park white trash....but to build a fucking museum to honor white trashiness...to build a monument to mouth breathers...to build a fucking museum to an organization that has made millions off of the misfortunes of others, and down right lies and stupidity...well, i am just fucking revolted that this thing exists anywhere, i'm about fucking sick that it's going to be here, where i have to drive by the motherfucking monument to everything shitty in our society every time i go to the store...


The Bat Boy exhibit has got to be fantastic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The Bat Boy exhibit has got to be fantastic


i will never know, i wouldn't step foot in the place if they paid me to....i might sit in the parking lot and harass idiots....


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2019)

I think I'm going to go snow shoeing,, insanely bored right now..


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2019)

Happy black shit on your forehead day.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just when you think that the world is about as fucked up as it can get, and that your little corner of it can't get any worse....you see this shit...
> https://www.knoxnews.com/story/entertainment/2019/03/05/new-national-enquirer-live-attraction-open-pigeon-forge/3068199002/
> it is official, i live in the redneck, white trash, dumb ass capitol of America....or in the next town over, anyway....
> you know you live with a bunch of mouth breathing rednecks, inbred hillbillies, trailer park white trash....but to build a fucking museum to honor white trashiness...to build a monument to mouth breathers...to build a fucking museum to an organization that has made millions off of the misfortunes of others, and down right lies and stupidity...well, i am just fucking revolted that this thing exists anywhere, i'm about fucking sick that it's going to be here, where i have to drive by the motherfucking monument to everything shitty in our society every time i go to the store...


It's for the " visitors " not the " locals" hell they don't expect locals to shop there. Besides rednecks don't read they just look at the pictures. 


PS it's all fake news anyway...except for the alien anal probs....watch out the aliens cuz you know they like the butt stuff.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It's for the " visitors " not the " locals" hell they don't expect locals to shop there. Besides rednecks don't read they just look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> PS it's all fake news anyway...except for the alien anal probs....watch out the aliens cuz you know they like the butt stuff.


i know who it's for....do you want a row of porta-potties in front of your house, because the visitors want them?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still unsure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i will never know, i wouldn't step foot in the place if they paid me to....i might sit in the parking lot and harass idiots....


You ever do Ripley's aquarium? Pretty cool place i thought

Definitely full of fatties on scooters though


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

dangledo said:


> You ever do Ripley's aquarium? Pretty cool place i thought
> 
> Definitely full of fatties on scooters though


yeah, i try to go once a year. they change things up from time to time, always try to go when they get a new display.
they just renovated the museum, too.
https://www.visitmysmokies.com/blog/gatlinburg/attractions-gatlinburg/new-ripleys-believe-it-or-not-in-gatlinburg/
haven't been since they updated everything. they usually have a couple of weeks of canned food drive in the spring. bring a local i.d., a can of soup and 5 bucks and you can get into anything in town. they used to let locals into shit for free...then it started to be only for a couple of weeks each spring, now we have to donate food and bring 5 bucks...lucky for me there are only a few things in town that i have any interest in at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

Weird shit is everywhere. 
If you can handle the smell, there’s a shop of curiosities in Seattle that has two mummified humans. 
One of them died from a gunshot wound to the abdomen. 
You can still see the bullet hole...


----------



## dangledo (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i try to go once a year. they change things up from time to time, always try to go when they get a new display.
> they just renovated the museum, too.
> https://www.visitmysmokies.com/blog/gatlinburg/attractions-gatlinburg/new-ripleys-believe-it-or-not-in-gatlinburg/
> haven't been since they updated everything. they usually have a couple of weeks of canned food drive in the spring. bring a local i.d., a can of soup and 5 bucks and you can get into anything in town. they used to let locals into shit for free...then it started to be only for a couple of weeks each spring, now we have to donate food and bring 5 bucks...lucky for me there are only a few things in town that i have any interest in at all.


It's been a decade since I've been, and i think it was almost 30 bucks then. I think they could afford tot let the locals in for free.

we've been talking about taking little man down to see the fishies. He loves finding nemo/ dory. I think he'd love it. I think we stayed right in pigeon forge too. That mountain lift ride was really cool at night with everything lit up. Got so stoned on that thing. Pens are really convenient places like that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 6, 2019)

Would prob be the best 420
Holiday company in the whole world! Yeah!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 6, 2019)

And btw, had a few alerts but wouldn’t show coz it’s been a while. So apologies if you quoted me and I’ve not replied.


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6777961/amp/Billionaire-diamond-trader-65-dies-penis-enlargement-surgery.html


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just when you think that the world is about as fucked up as it can get, and that your little corner of it can't get any worse....you see this shit...
> https://www.knoxnews.com/story/entertainment/2019/03/05/new-national-enquirer-live-attraction-open-pigeon-forge/3068199002/
> it is official, i live in the redneck, white trash, dumb ass capitol of America....or in the next town over, anyway....
> you know you live with a bunch of mouth breathing rednecks, inbred hillbillies, trailer park white trash....but to build a fucking museum to honor white trashiness...to build a monument to mouth breathers...to build a fucking museum to an organization that has made millions off of the misfortunes of others, and down right lies and stupidity...well, i am just fucking revolted that this thing exists anywhere, i'm about fucking sick that it's going to be here, where i have to drive by the motherfucking monument to everything shitty in our society every time i go to the store...


To bad it wasn't A Weekly World News museum. Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> To bad it wasn't A Weekly World News museum. Lol.



Lol. Gayliens...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2019)

New moon ?Full moon ? Shits been going crazy in here


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> New moon ?Full moon ? Shits been going crazy in here


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> New moon ?Full moon ? Shits been going crazy in here


New
https://www.lunarium.co.uk/calendar/gardening.jsp


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> New moon ?Full moon ? Shits been going crazy in here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> New moon ?Full moon ? Shits been going crazy in here


i saw your little tete a tete earlier today before it got removed...the one with "kick mean people off the site" as the main idea....too bad you got to him before i could get a reply in.


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i saw your little tete a tete earlier today before it got removed...the one with "kick mean people off the site" as the main idea....too bad you got to him before i could get a reply in.


Please elaborate. It appears I am late to the party.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Please elaborate. It appears I am late to the party.


Sure

An advertiser was warned not to call user names a while ago they did it again so the owner banned him after sending an email 
So than a user tried to get him on a vpn or tor to get him back onto our website 
So he was warned which kicked him into slow mode 
Than so he made like 6 sock puppets so now he’s banned 

Now the advertiser keeps lying on IG saying it’s because we have a mod who sells seeds
Which we don’t lol 

Basically just trying to pull the I didn’t do anything wrong card

He knew what he did we can’t have people with advertiser buttons getting into 30 page arguments calling users pieces of shit 

Hmm what else

Than I got someone crying for dear life because he’s getting into an argument with someone and continuing said argument but still getting upset the person is responding even though he won’t stop 
Claiming he’s going to take action because cyber bullying is illegal 

And than a few other bs things here and there


----------



## Karah (Mar 7, 2019)

Good morningggggg


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> Sure
> 
> An advertiser was warned not to call user names a while ago they did it again so the owner banned him after sending an email
> So than a user tried to get him on a vpn or tor to get him back onto our website
> ...


Thanks for the update. 

If meanies were kicked just because someone is butthurt the internet would be a desolate place.






There must be something in the air


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

Karah said:


> Good morninggggggView attachment 4295778


Hey @Karah girl how are things in your world. Not so long ago you seemed to be feeling down.
I do hope things are brighter for you.

Seeing how Elvis impersonations were not getting anywhere







Let me try a different approach.

Maybe you like the BAD BOYS.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2019)

morning everyone.....i'm wondering why i'm awake right now....ugh...

good beer i guess......my allergies are screwed today....guessing the oak is blooming now..

welp coffee is up, gonna go get a cup........ahh that's better..


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> Sure
> 
> An advertiser was warned not to call user names a while ago they did it again so the owner banned him after sending an email
> So than a user tried to get him on a vpn or tor to get him back onto our website
> ...


Perhaps you should ask for a raise, seems to me like you deserve at least double your current pay. 








Volunteer psycologist.

So does riu's advertising cycle at the beginning of the month? Just noticing one user adjacet to the incident you eluded to is no longer advertiser. IDK the dynamic for this genre of website but now it seems complicated enough you desreve pay. Particularly when degenerate fucking stoners are starting business around the new legitimacy of mj legalization. If you want me to stump for you getting paid or if you want me to drop it lmk either way.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Perhaps you should ask for a raise, seems to me like you deserve at least double your current pay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no idea about the cycles, i dont handle that, i would assume so.. 
or that they can choose periods of billing cycles maybe?

i do not want to be paid for this, i wouldnt want to have to put this on taxes lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> no idea about the cycles, i dont handle that, i would assume so..
> or that they can choose periods of billing cycles maybe?
> 
> i do not want to be paid for this,* i wouldnt want to have to put this on taxes* lol


Good thinking; the Feds might just rico your kid, "asset forfeiture" as it were


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> no idea about the cycles, i dont handle that, i would assume so..
> or that they can choose periods of billing cycles maybe?
> 
> i do not want to be paid for this, i wouldnt want to have to put this on taxes lol


Fair enough, that answer shure as shit indicates youve thought about it at least.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2019)

ahhh nothing wrong with tacos and a egg and bacon sandwitch for lunch....

need to remind myself not to pick large pots anymore....eek


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Fair enough, that answer shure as shit indicates youve thought about it at least.


Only cause people ask a lot


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 7, 2019)

Good afternoon folks


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> And btw, had a few alerts but wouldn’t show coz it’s been a while. So apologies if you quoted me and I’ve not replied.


Thank goodness.
I thought I pissed you off with the naked photos of myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Thank goodness.
> I thought I pissed you off with the naked photos of myself.


Did you receive a nudo-gnosis?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Did you receive a nudo-gnosis?


In the middle of the night.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> In the middle of the night.
> View attachment 4296061


That sent a Shiva down my spine, by Kali


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)

Seems he has a lot of bad karma


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 8, 2019)

Grrrr....I dislike doing the dishes.., If i didn't give two flying fucks about the environment I would throw these dishes in the trash and use paper plates..


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Grrrr....I dislike doing the dishes.., If i didn't give two flying fucks about the environment I would throw these dishes in the trash and use paper plates..


https://greenpaperproducts.com/biodegradable-plates.aspx

*Compostable Plates in Bulk or small quantity*
*Biodegradable Plates, Disposable & Eco Friendly Paper Plates*
Buy what you need in small quantities or in bulk. Easy Order, - _Fast, "Free Shipping"_.

6 inch Classic Round Plate$0.07
*Biodegradable - Compostable Plates*
Disposable Classic Round plate made from Sugarcane BagasseProduct Details


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://greenpaperproducts.com/biodegradable-plates.aspx
> 
> *Compostable Plates in Bulk or small quantity*
> *Biodegradable Plates, Disposable & Eco Friendly Paper Plates*
> ...


that's 60 bucks a year...what does a set of dishes cost? and a years worth of dish soap? and the hour or so a week you spend doing it?.....60 bucks a year doesn't sound bad....


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://greenpaperproducts.com/biodegradable-plates.aspx
> 
> *Compostable Plates in Bulk or small quantity*
> *Biodegradable Plates, Disposable & Eco Friendly Paper Plates*
> ...


Thank you..lol.. time to go to the store.lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 9, 2019)

Anybody know a free pdf editor where I can edit text?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anybody know a free pdf editor where I can edit text?


I thought adobe Reader had a typewriter function?
Otherwise it's scan and use ocr in word then re-pdf.


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


If they had only been up loaded to the cloud.
Welcome to the future.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I thought adobe Reader had a typewriter function?
> Otherwise it's scan and use ocr in word then re-pdf.


Decided to use the free word online and just type it all out myself. Thanks.


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2019)

WTF?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2019)

This settles it, I'm getting a pet elephant...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=280172326011549


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2019)

I have an old VHS tape somewhere of me with a twelve-year-old African elephant male called Big boy.
Really cool animal and pretty good soccer player too. He was a rescue animal. Pretty good sport who didn't even mind people hanging on his tusks.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 10, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


What the fuck ?They all have lisp's?











Not that there's anything wrong with that 
...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


>


Is she pregnant? Looks like she on the pregnant










Powers of observation here...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> What the fuck ?They all have lisp's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes....yes there is...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2019)

i just got told that i need to sell my weed in jars, because "it makes my car stink when it's just in a baggy."...did i introduce myself as Mason Kerr, heir to the Ball fortune?...bring a fucking jar with you....if it didn't make your fucking car stink, you'd be bitching more about that....


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just got told that i need to sell my weed in jars, because "it makes my car stink when it's just in a baggy."...did i introduce myself as Mason Kerr, heir to the Ball fortune?...bring a fucking jar with you....if it didn't make your fucking car stink, you'd be bitching more about that....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Is she pregnant? Looks like she on the pregnant
> Powers of observation here...


She was able to say no to meth, but not the D apparently.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just got told that i need to sell my weed in jars, because "it makes my car stink when it's just in a baggy."...did i introduce myself as Mason Kerr, heir to the Ball fortune?...bring a fucking jar with you....if it didn't make your fucking car stink, you'd be bitching more about that....


We had a dispensary that used jars and I loved it. You got raffle tickets for bringing your jars back. One month they gave away a pair of Seahawks tickets!

That was back when dispensaries were medical-only and they could buy surplus bud from local MMJ growers. They'd buy your trim too!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2019)

What cost a diploma, eh? 

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/12/us/college-admission-cheating-scheme/index.html
https://www.theindychannel.com/news/national/list-these-are-the-all-people-charged-in-the-alleged-college-cheating-scam


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> What cost a diploma, eh?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/12/us/college-admission-cheating-scheme/index.html
> https://www.theindychannel.com/news/national/list-these-are-the-all-people-charged-in-the-alleged-college-cheating-scam


been reading bout that crap..........

glad i worked for mine on my own for a while, just never finished....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> What cost a diploma, eh?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/12/us/college-admission-cheating-scheme/index.html
> https://www.theindychannel.com/news/national/list-these-are-the-all-people-charged-in-the-alleged-college-cheating-scam


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> been reading bout that crap..........
> 
> glad i worked for mine on my own for a while, just never finished....


My Diploma reads DD-214 in the lower L/H corner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Diploma reads DD-214 in the lower L/H corner.


yeah i'm not ex military, i do know what that is though.....i was generally forbidden to get into any military service unfortunately cause of my dad didn't want me to see the things he saw......rather wakey, but i understood....

started studing Buisness/Finance, move over to art and design/ history, did a slight stent into psy and counseling......then i got burnt out.....i could go back free of charge if i wanted but life got in the way....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


i don't know, but i'll bet they're a Nielsen family....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

So my search for an 8 Reales Spanish coin from the 1600's came to naught in the Dom Rep.

I did find one only to bust the seller as it was a repo & I just happened to know a bit more about them than he did.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So my search for an 8 Reales Spanish coin from the 1600's came to naught in the Dom Rep.
> 
> I did find one only to bust the seller as it was a repo & I just happened to know a bit more about them than he did.
> 
> ...


If it's something you must have, you might be further ahead searching on line rather than on the islands.

PCGS and NGC guarantees authenticity.

 
Beware of millions of reproductions.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If it's something you must have, you might be further ahead searching on line rather than on the islands.
> 
> PCGS and NGC guarantees authenticity.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tangerine, I have searched on line quite a bit & most have been "Chemically" cleaned like the photo you provided which reduces their value considerably.
I like the original patina so I'll keep looking.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you Tangerine, I have searched on line quite a bit & most have been "Chemically" cleaned like the photo you provided which reduces their value considerably.
> I like the original patina so I'll keep looking.


I'm personally more into American coins, but I've seen what you're looking for at shows.

They can range from $100 to the price of a used car. And the shipwreck salvages probably don't help the surface sitting at the bottom of the ocean for 100's of years.

They're pretty though, some of them.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

Shit happens.

Strange shit happens too.






*Whale Gulps In A Diver, Nearly Swallows Him*

Rainer Schimpf had an extremely rare run-in with a Bryde's whale, which briefly had Schimpf in its gigantic mouth. "Nothing can actually prepare you for the event when you end up inside the whale," he said.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)

Lol, this is Africa


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2019)

https://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/health/mushrooms-may-prevent-cognitive-decline-in-elderly-19906317

_Older adults who eat mushrooms more than twice a week can halve their risk of losing memory as well as language and attention skills, a key factor for the development of Alzheimer's disease, finds a new study.

The study, led by a team from the National University of Singapore, found that even one small portion -- three quarters of a cup -- of mushrooms a week may still be beneficial to reduce the chances of mild cognitive impairment.


It also improved their cognitive tests and led to faster processing speed. 

"This association is surprising and encouraging. It seems that a commonly available single ingredient could have a dramatic effect on cognitive decline," said lead author Lei Feng, Assistant Professor at the varsity.

The reason could be a specific compound found in almost all varieties of mushrooms called ergothioneine (ET). 

"ET is a unique antioxidant and anti-inflammatory which humans are unable to synthesise on their own. But it can be obtained from dietary sources, one of the main ones being mushrooms," added Irwin Cheah, researcher from the varsity.

For the study, published in the Journal of Alzheimer's Disease, the team collected data from more than 600 men and women aged above 60. 

Other compounds contained within mushrooms may also be advantageous for decreasing the risk of cognitive decline. _​


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/health/mushrooms-may-prevent-cognitive-decline-in-elderly-19906317
> 
> _Older adults who eat mushrooms more than twice a week can halve their risk of losing memory as well as language and attention skills, a key factor for the development of Alzheimer's disease, finds a new study.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you don't eat mushrooms. Neither do I. What's my name?


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2019)

My friend's folks had a French restaurant. His dad could cook mushrooms that tasted like meat.
Ate my first one when I was 16 or so, never looked back. I couldn't eat a raw one though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> My friend's folks had a French restaurant. His dad could cook mushrooms that tasted like meat.
> Ate my first one when I was 16 or so, never looked back. I couldn't eat a raw one though.


 My dad took me mushroom hunting in the USA and central Europe. I remember when he and I found a passel of chanterelles. He cooked them up in butter in grandmother's kitchen. Oh my were they good. In my opinion, chanterelles are head and shoulders above any other mushroom I've had. (Disclaimer - never tried morels. Truffles taste plasticky to me.)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm thinking you don't eat mushrooms. Neither do I. What's my name?


It's like GTXtender or something


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm thinking you don't eat mushrooms. Neither do I. What's my name?


slim shadey?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> My friend's folks had a French restaurant. His dad could cook mushrooms that tasted like meat.
> Ate my first one when I was 16 or so, never looked back. I couldn't eat a raw one though.





cannabineer said:


> (Disclaimer - never tried morels.)


Morels are fabulous & when cooked right do indeed taste just like perfectly marinated tenderloin.

If you're in an area that they don't grow, buying them dried and re hydrating them is a very good option as most people can't tell the difference between fresh & dried.

https://www.amazon.com/Vigorous-Mountains-Dried-Mushrooms-Morchella/dp/B07DN8PG26/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=2E3LS95M34100&keywords=dried+morel+mushrooms&qid=1552845648&s=gateway&sprefix=dried+morel,aps,290&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Morels are fabulous & when cooked right do indeed taste just like perfectly marinated tenderloin.
> 
> If you're in an area that they don't grow, buying them dried and re hydrating them is a very good option as most people can't tell the difference between fresh & dried.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vigorous-Mountains-Dried-Mushrooms-Morchella/dp/B07DN8PG26/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=2E3LS95M34100&keywords=dried+morel+mushrooms&qid=1552845648&s=gateway&sprefix=dried+morel,aps,290&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1


Oh man I am tempted

They have dried chanterelles too; might have to plan a feast


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2019)

Brutal jizz witch


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4302225
> Brutal jizz witch


 I'm Dying Anal Wizard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2019)

Dying DrillDick Witch


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm Dying Anal Wizard.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)

Brutal Gooch Wizard


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Decapitated jizz machine 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2019)

Brutal Drill Dick Wizard.


Yesssssss!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

Iron DrillPenis Beast
Too many Dicks in here already and I think it rolls off the tounge better.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4302225
> Brutal jizz witch


Brutal bastard nuns


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Brutal Gooch Wizard


Lol, sounds like you were in the Adam Dunn talk yesterday. Pooch and gooch featured a lot in chat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, sounds like you were in the Adam Dunn talk yesterday. Pooch and gooch featured a lot in chat.


Coincidence, unfortunately.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)

as it is with gooches and pooches


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2019)

Holy shit. I thought Chicago was windy -

 


Somewhere in CO during that bomb cyclone last week...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm Dying Anal Wizard.



Me, too. What are the chances???
































They're pretty good, actually


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2019)

decapitated shit cunt corpse.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 18, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4302225
> Brutal jizz witch


Decaying Jizz Wizard.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

i'm a dead cunt witch....not sure i like that.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm a dead cunt witch....not sure i like that.....


trade ya


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

ehhh, a dead cunts a dead cunt....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Me, too. What are the chances???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3432:1


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 3432:1


Mine works more like this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

ok wtf what did i miss........


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine works more like this.
> 
> View attachment 4302494


i was going to ask how you got a picture of trump's calculator....but we all know he can't run a calculator, the phone whips his kovefe half the time


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 18, 2019)

Pretty much all mine was good for.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Pretty much all mine was good for.


Calculators did much more that too


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 18, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Calculators did much more that too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


>


Seems like youre trying to wrassle


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

I’ve never seen so many adult men have full blown fucking meltdowns over nothing than I have on here in my inbox


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 18, 2019)

Best of 50 wins


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> I’ve never seen so many adult men have full blown fucking meltdowns over nothing than I have on here in my inbox


Share!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> I’ve never seen so many adult men have full blown fucking meltdowns over nothing than I have on here in my inbox


can we take bets on which is the worst????


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> can we take bets on which is the worst????


I want to play!


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> can we take bets on which is the worst????


Yes totally


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

sweet, @sunni bet the top ones are in politics room....


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet, @sunni bet the top ones are in politics room....


Nope try elsewhere !


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

@Chunky Stool your up next buddy...i gave my guess


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2019)

@sunni The ones about account deletion?


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @sunni The ones about account deletion?


Nope


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2019)

Ah found it. Yikes in Lighting
https://www.rollitup.org/t/everlight-62s-anyone-have-any-info.986115/page-2


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ah found it. Yikes in Lighting
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/everlight-62s-anyone-have-any-info.986115/page-2


oh hell, that is a definite possibility, just read the thread.....


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ah found it. Yikes in Lighting
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/everlight-62s-anyone-have-any-info.986115/page-2


You win cookies grats
It started elsewhere though


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 18, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4302225
> Brutal jizz witch


The Dead Shit Cunt Beast.

Doesn't exactly sound like slow string bending twangy telecaster blues, maybe need more overdrive and fuzz .


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> oh hell, that is a definite possibility, just read the thread.....


its always either light people or seed people


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> its always either light people or seed people


yeah i can see that, especially from some of the threads i've read.....some cases you better have some thick skin....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> its always either light people or seed people


Fights over seeds? 

I'll have to check that out next time I'm bored.

Seeds? Lol.


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i can see that, especially from some of the threads i've read.....some cases you better have some thick skin....


i literally just dont care anymore

scream at me all you want, i could give two craps less. I laugh at it mostly now... 

Its not worth it in the grand scheme of things, I wont remember it in a weeks time.
Soooo many death threats and name calling I just let it go... 
It just amazes how much people care so much about a post deletion , or whatever the case is at the time that they can act like that and say that to someone,


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fights over seeds?
> 
> I'll have to check that out next time I'm bored.
> 
> Seeds? Lol.


no its usually about which breeder is better, whos a crap breeder, or what breeder has beef with another. like were supposed to know all the breeder drama from other forums..lol
fan boy situation, they the users think the staff actually cares about whos a better breeder, 
they believe we should be backing up companies who are the best and silencing others, but literally we dont care about that we just care about who is following the rules of the forum, 

its like they really dont understand what an admin does.
Im sure all staff as their own preferences but that doesnt matter when moderating


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2019)

I set them straight.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 18, 2019)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 18, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I set them straight.


All the more reason, bro...


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> How's everyone doing today?


fine weather is becoming much nicer


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> fine weather is becoming much nicer


Here too..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> its always either light people or seed people


Don't forget the UK and AU forums - I'm sure lots gets lost in the translation, but dang!


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't forget the UK and AU forums - I'm sure lots gets lost in the translation, but dang!


Yea that too 

But they usually keep to themselves


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> i literally just dont care anymore
> 
> scream at me all you want, i could give two craps less. I laugh at it mostly now...
> 
> ...


some thread make u wanna do this..?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> You win cookies grats
> It started elsewhere though


Almond biscottis???!!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Almond biscottis???!!!!


Sure


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> its always either light people or seed people


No flushing?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 18, 2019)

Bloody Jizz Massacre

That's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> Sure


Is the Dark Chocolate allowed?

Please say yes & I'll convert.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Did Pinworm ever come back?
> 
> I really miss my brother, this place makes me think of him, and that makes me sad


I love you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2019)

I've never seen a video with over a billion hits. It's like every man, woman, and child in China viewed this thing. Also, htf did his new bride die directly after the wedding? Someone should have questioned Axl about this. Nice ballad, in any case...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I love you.



Hey, Pinny! Nice to see you around. Whacha been up to? Still biking, growing, staying out of trouble? Post some pics of your new, svelte self


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Pinny! Nice to see you around. Whacha been up to? Still biking, growing, staying out of trouble? Post some pics of your new, svelte self


I'm alive. I'm doing Ok. I just caught some new charges in Amador county. Vandalism and disturbing the peace. I have to go in front of the judge in a couple days.

I was hanging out, unloading my bags in the parking lot after hitting the loop around Bear River Reservoir with these two girls I met online. Some asshole in a lifted pickup truck with a Ted Cruz bumper sticker called me a fag, so I slashed both of his front tires. Then he called the Sheriff. 

I would post some cool pictures but it's not letting me upload stuff right now.

Missed you. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I love you.


and you said I was the only one, fuker! WB


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 19, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> he called the Sheriff.



Bitch..


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2019)

WTF were they thinking, marketing weed hoodies to kids?







Walmart removes hoodie from the web site.

http://thecount.com/2019/03/17/walmart-kids-shirt-with-pot-leaf-on-it/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2019)

At least it's not cigarettes and beer. 

I can't make out what it says on the hoodie. Looks like the middle one is lucky.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2019)

His and Hers versions to boot.







Laughing Grass said:


> At least it's not cigarettes and beer.
> 
> I can't make out what it says on the hoodie. Looks like the middle one is lucky.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2019)

Lol I bet it's a 3rd party reseller.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

did you know people actually call themselves experts who we should all thank for being on our forum


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

alright so we had our first er visit today...

poor baby cakes is alright though


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> did you know people actually call themselves experts who we should all thank for being on our forum


really now...lol

heck i'm just a redneck with a green thumb


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> alright so we had our first er visit today...
> 
> poor baby cakes is alright though


What did he do?


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What did he do?


we were playing with trucks outside , i didnt see anything ont he side walk but he walked up i was maybe a foot away..and hes like boo boo mama 
and his pinky was gushing blood

so we went inside and i did the cleaning and pressure, took almost 30 mintues to get it to stop bleeding.

pedi said because hes due for tetanus in may to go get it now
but hes all good! he got a popsicle for being a good boy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> we were playing with trucks outside , i didnt see anything ont he side walk but he walked up i was maybe a foot away..and hes like boo boo mama
> and his pinky was gushing blood
> 
> so we went inside and i did the cleaning and pressure, took almost 30 mintues to get it to stop bleeding.
> ...


My Mother used to semi-joke that because of me, the ER was the first place we saw on base every time we moved to a new one.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Mother used to semi-joke that because of me, the ER was the first place we saw on base every time we moved to a new one.


lol, we dont use the base here, cause its like 30 mintues away and in another state, and theyre shit BUT the pedi didnt have a slot for him


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> really now...lol
> 
> heck i'm just a redneck with a green thumb


i just started some herbs on my new balcony should be decent, but all i can do now a days anyways. yay city living


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> i just started some herbs on my new balcony should be decent, but all i can do now a days anyways. yay city living


that's cool....eh i live 30miles from a major city, give me some advantages ever now and again...people are surprise when they look out and it dark skies with no light from the city....privacy on acreage is nice


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's cool....eh i live 30miles from a major city, give me some advantages ever now and again...people are surprise when they look out and it dark skies with no light from the city....privacy on acreage is nice


I hate it least favorite station is here
Can’t wait to fucking move


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> did you know people actually call themselves experts who we should all thank for being on our forum



I stand by my statement. I'm that good, and you're all welcome...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> I hate it least favorite station is here
> Can’t wait to fucking move


get out in the country, it's a total different world.......

i've lived in the city before , honestly i hated it, all the noise the sounds, sirens going off, the odd drunk person thinking your apartment is his girl friends house.....generally all that crap....

came out to the country, that all changed, quiet, nice black skies, fresh air, and the rare occasion sipping coffee on the porch while wearing your chonies aka undergarments and no one around for acres and acres.....


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> get out in the country, it's a total different world.......
> 
> i've lived in the city before , honestly i hated it, all the noise the sounds, sirens going off, the odd drunk person thinking your apartment is his girl friends house.....generally all that crap....
> 
> came out to the country, that all changed, quiet, nice black skies, fresh air, and the rare occasion sipping coffee on the porch while wearing your chonies aka undergarments and no one around for acres and acres.....


I’m from the country this is the first city I’ve lived in Hate it 
Not a city girl


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> get out in the country, it's a total different world.......
> 
> i've lived in the city before , honestly i hated it, all the noise the sounds, sirens going off, the odd drunk person thinking your apartment is his girl friends house.....generally all that crap....
> 
> came out to the country, that all changed, quiet, nice black skies, fresh air, and the rare occasion sipping coffee on the porch while wearing your chonies aka undergarments and no one around for acres and acres.....


You anywhere near that big ass fire I keep hearing about?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> You anywhere near that big ass fire I keep hearing about?


naw, that's about 2hr east of me honestly........we just have to watch the wind change though for air alerts....they "say" it ok, but you know people are....lol

think that fire spread again today....dunno i'll watch the new tonight...


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> I hate it least favorite station is here
> Can’t wait to fucking move


Move?

Across the street or across country?






Change of scenery or life altering event?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> I’m from the country this is the first city I’ve lived in Hate it
> Not a city girl


hi sunni i love you, hope you are well


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

lokie said:


> Move?
> 
> Across the street or across country?
> 
> ...


Well it would most likely be a new state as we’re military


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2019)

@sunni Sniff, you took my new toy away; I has teh sads


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @sunni Sniff, you took my new toy away; I has teh sads


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2019)

This guy is fucking funny.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> its always either light people or seed people


This little dust up is a prime examply why I think there should be at least some paid staff moderators. Whether riu wants to own it or not they have a responsibilty to the information being posted on this site, specifically rumors and propaganda. The dude that has that light in question got it either free or at a steep discount. He is in direct contact with the owner, and has just recently clairified his position on the light. There are more posts I have not read and I am not privy to all of the information. To expect a volunteer to arbetrate these situations is unreasonable and imo justification for paid staff moderators.

 and I respect what you do here.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This little dust up is a prime examply why I think there should be at least some paid staff moderators. Whether riu wants to own it or not they have a responsibilty to the information being posted on this site, specifically rumors and propaganda. The dude that has that light in question got it either free or at a steep discount. He is in direct contact with the owner, and has just recently clairified his position on the light. There are more posts I have not read and I am not privy to all of the information. To expect a volunteer to arbetrate these situations is unreasonable and imo justification for paid staff moderators.
> 
> and I respect what you do here.


We would have to claim Riu on taxes for one who wants to do that
I sure as hell don’t need government eyes watching what I do here

I think people get confused we are a forum we don’t moderate what is factual and what isn’t that isn’t our purpose

Our purpose is to moderate people following terms of service

You can say 2+ 2 = 6

You can’t say 2+ 2= 6 you piece of fucking shit asshole who I’m going to find and beat the shit out of

We don’t care what is factual we care about abiding by rules
Users are here to chime in with their information if they want to correct it that the answer is actually 4 that’s the point of a forum an open discussion 

I’m not sure why users think we are responsible for people’s information it’s an open forum
We certainly don’t need to go reading into every seed breeders beef and figure out who’s right and who isn’t


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> We would have to claim Riu on taxes for one who wants to do that
> I sure as hell don’t need government eyes watching what I do here
> 
> I think people get confused we are a forum we don’t moderate what is factual and what isn’t that isn’t our purpose
> ...


I find this strangely arousing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

i just find it all amusing...oh, i said something i regret, but i waited too long to delete it...can you take the incredibly stupid, highly embarrassing stupid thing i said down, please?

or ....you all suck...i'm going to take my non business to another forum if you don't make these people be nice to me....
fucking morons....

or...can you delete the thing i said but now am saying the opposite thing, because i'm a waffling hypocrite...


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> We would have to claim Riu on taxes for one who wants to do that
> I sure as hell don’t need government eyes watching what I do here
> 
> I think people get confused we are a forum we don’t moderate what is factual and what isn’t that isn’t our purpose
> ...


I can agree with this.
I posted my opinion of what would imo make this a more enjoyable experience for me. Totally self centered. And as you say it is my opinion and I am allowed to have it.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just find it all amusing...oh, i said something i regret, but i waited too long to delete it...can you take the incredibly stupid, highly embarrassing stupid thing i said down, please?
> 
> or ....you all suck...i'm going to take my non business to another forum if you don't make these people be nice to me....
> fucking morons....
> ...


Its amusing until it gets tiresome.
Welcome to social media.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> naw, that's about 2hr east of me honestly........we just have to watch the wind change though for air alerts....they "say" it ok, but you know people are....lol
> 
> think that fire spread again today....dunno i'll watch the new tonight...


welp they put it out last night, 8 tanks gone they are making sure it doesn't re-ignite today...only took 140,000 gallons of foam..lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 20, 2019)

My father used to say to anyone that questioned him in his home "Don't like the house rules, there's the door." 

Who's house? 






RIU's house!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 20, 2019)

I just watched a mother deer and fawn walk through my yard and into my garage. They haven't come out. Do mother get defensive? I need to get back out there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just watched a mother deer and fawn walk through my yard and into my garage. They haven't come out. Do mother get defensive? I need to get back out there.


Yes they can - don't startle her or she just might beat the snot outta you with her fronties.

Stitches at a minimum can be almost guaranteed.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just watched a mother deer and fawn walk through my yard and into my garage. They haven't come out. Do mother get defensive? I need to get back out there.


Call your mom, let her know her house needs some work. Show her into the garage and lock the door.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes they can - don't startle her or she just might beat the snot outta you with her fronties.
> 
> Stitches at a minimum can be almost guaranteed.


::snicker:: let's hope so


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just watched a mother deer and fawn walk through my yard and into my garage. They haven't come out. Do mother get defensive? I need to get back out there.


yeah they do...make a lot of noise against the back wall...?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Call your mom, let her know her house needs some work. Show her into the garage and lock the door.


lmao (sorry @WeedFreak78 that was funny)


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

i would be very careful about getting in there with her and her baby......may come out like they said with stitches, maybe even worse, just saying...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

Fuck that grease up, hog tie bambi's mom and leave a ransom note.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

I typed in hog tie for a picture and all I got was porn results and Bondage images... Damn you google. You know me too well.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2019)

@WeedFreak78 i hope it ended better than this..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Fuck that grease up, hog tie bambi's mom and leave a ransom note.


"I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in
a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.

The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured
that, since they congregate at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear
of me when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at the
bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away), it should not
be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over its head (to calm it
down) then hog tie it and transport it home.

I filled the cattle feeder then hid down at the end with
my rope.

The cattle, having seen the roping thing before, stayed well
back. They were not having any of it.

After about 20 minutes, my deer showed up -- 3 of them. I
picked out.. ..a likely looking one, stepped out from the end of the feeder, and
threw.. My rope. The deer just stood there and stared at me.

I wrapped the rope around my waist and twisted the end so
I would have a good hold. The deer still just stood and stared at me, but you could
tell it was mildly concerned about the whole rope situation.

I took a step towards it...it took a step away. I put a little
tension on the rope and then received an education.

The first thing that I learned is that, while a deer may
just stand there looking at you funny while you rope it, they are spurred to action
when you start pulling on that rope.

That deer EXPLODED.

The second thing I learned is that pound for pound, a deer
is a LOT stronger than a cow or a colt. A cow or a colt in that weight range I could
fight down with a rope and with some dignity.

A deer-- no chance.

That thing ran and bucked and twisted and pulled. There was
no controlling it and certainly no getting close to it. As it jerked me off my feet
and started dragging me across the ground, it occurred to me that having a deer
on a rope was not nearly as good an idea as I had originally imagined.

The only upside is that they do not have as much stamina
as many other animals.


A brief 10 minutes later, it was tired and not nearly as
quick to jerk me off my feet and drag me when I managed to get up. It took me
a few minutes to realize this, since I was mostly blinded by the blood flowing out
of the big gash in my head. At that point, I had lost my taste for corn-fed
venison. I just wanted to get that devil creature off the end of that rope.

I figured if I just let it go with the rope hanging around
its neck, it would likely die slow and painfully somewhere. At the time, there was
no love at all between me and that deer. At that moment, I hated the thing,
and I would venture a guess that the feeling was mutual.

Despite the gash in my head and the several large knots where
I had cleverly arrested the deer's momentum by bracing my head against various large
rocks as it dragged me across the ground, I could still think clearly enough to
recognize that there was a small chance that I shared some tiny amount of responsibility
for the situation we were in, so I didn't want the deer to have to suffer a slow
death, so I managed to get it lined back up in between my truck and the feeder -
a little trap I had set before hand...kind of like a squeeze chute.

I got it to back in there and I started moving up so I could
get my rope back.

Did you know that deer bite? They do! I never in a million
years would have thought that a deer would bite somebody, so I was very surprised
when I reached up there to grab that rope and the deer grabbed hold of my wrist.

Now, when a deer bites you, it is not like being bit by a
horse where they just bite you and then let go. A deer bites you and shakes
its head --almost like a pit bull. They bite HARD and it hurts.

The proper thing to do when a deer bites you is probably
to freeze and draw back slowly. I tried screaming and shaking instead. My method
was ineffective. It seems like the deer was biting and shaking for several minutes,
but it was likely only several seconds.

I, being smarter than a deer (though you may be questioning
that claim by now), tricked it.

While I kept it busy tearing the tendons out of my right
arm, I reached up with my left hand and pulled that rope loose. That was when
I got my final lesson in deer behavior for the day.

Deer will strike at you with their front feet. They rear
right up on their back feet and strike right about head and shoulder level, and
their hooves are surprisingly sharp. I learned a long time ago that, when an animal
-- like a horse --strikes at you with their hooves and you can't get away easily,
the best thing to do is try to make a loud noise and make an aggressive move towards
the animal.
This will usually cause them to back down a bit so you
can escape.

This was not a horse. This was a deer, so obviously, such
trickery would not work. In the course of a millisecond, I devised a different
strategy. I screamed like a woman and tried to turn and run.

The reason I had always been told NOT to try to turn and
run from a horse that paws at you is that there is a good chance that it will
hit you in the back of the head. Deer may not be so different from horses after
all, besides being twice as strong and 3 times as evil, because the second
I turned to run, it hit me right in the back of the head and knocked me down.

Now, when a deer paws at you and knocks you down, it does
not immediately leave. I suspect it does not recognize that the danger
has passed. What they do instead is paw your back and jump up and down on you
while you are laying there crying like a little girl and covering your head.

I finally managed to crawl under the truck and the deer went
away.

So now I know why when people go deer hunting they bring
a rifle with a scope to sort of even the odds."


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in
> a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.
> 
> The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured
> ...


Haha that was good. Now I want to fight a deer. (beer talking)
Maybe a roo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in
> a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.
> 
> The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured
> ...


This is the funniest thing I've read today!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in
> a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.
> 
> The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured
> ...


++ rep LOL (snopes legend)


The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> lmao (sorry @WeedFreak78 that was funny)


After all the shit she's put that poor guy through it seems only fair.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 20, 2019)

Once the deer heard the front door open on the house they took off. They started running in my direction, but panicked when they saw me standing on the front porch and turned for the street. Luckily they cut through my neighbors yard and back into the woods behind the house because there was a bunch of traffic. Wouldn't want them getting hit. IDK why the hell they would have gone in there, it was colder in there than it was outside, it smells like gasoline and used gear oil and there's no food or water.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Haha that was good. Now I want to fight a deer. (beer talking)
> Maybe a roo


That was one of the weirdest wildlife videos I've ever seen!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was one of the weirdest wildlife videos I've ever seen!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Fuck that grease up, hog tie bambi's mom and leave a ransom note.


Don't know if I told this one, kinda grodey on my part.
Doing my usual back county roads, fawn killed by the roadside on way back.
Knew it was a -20 min old kill.
Standing over it I'd heard of milk fed meat taste better.
Trucker stopped and I told him what I was thinking.
He shook his head and said if you know a good taxidermist, you could get get decent money for that dead fawn.
Just left it, I was/am curious young fellow


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2019)

[sigh]..Reefer Madness 2.0

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpsy/article/PIIS2215-0366(19)30048-3/fulltext
https://blog.norml.org/2019/03/20/norml-responds-to-latest-cannabis-and-psychosis-claims/?link_id=1&can_id=1ae173f96e5c8690310183378adf5fe4&source=email-i-read-the-news-today-oh-boy&email_referrer=email_515469___subject_663385&email_subject=reefer-madness-20


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> [sigh]..Reefer Madness 2.0
> 
> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpsy/article/PIIS2215-0366(19)30048-3/fulltext
> https://blog.norml.org/2019/03/20/norml-responds-to-latest-cannabis-and-psychosis-claims/?link_id=1&can_id=1ae173f96e5c8690310183378adf5fe4&source=email-i-read-the-news-today-oh-boy&email_referrer=email_515469___subject_663385&email_subject=reefer-madness-20


What are they considering "psychotic disorders"? Many cannabis users are people I would consider more analytical of their surroundings than most non users. It's it just because they don't accept the "reality" they've been taught, or is it giant penguins running around?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What are they considering "psychotic disorders"? Many cannabis users are people I would consider more analytical of their surroundings than most non users. It's it just because they don't accept the "reality" they've been taught, or is it giant penguins running around?


So is that it? Did the penguin tell you to say that? I see what's going on here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What are they considering "psychotic disorders"? Many cannabis users are people I would consider more analytical of their surroundings than most non users. It's it just because they don't accept the "reality" they've been taught, or is it giant penguins running around?


if weed makes you hallucinate, you probably should stop....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if weed makes you hallucinate, you probably should stop....


I grew Barney's Farms LSD just because it was said to be so strong people claimed to have hallucinations. I didn't think it was anything special.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I grew Barney's Farms LSD just because it was said to be so strong people claimed to have hallucinations. I didn't think it was anything special.


I just started Barney's LSD seeds this week. Have to play eenie meenie miney mo this weekend and decide which one I'm going to kill. I wish it was spring here and I'd plant the extra one in the forest.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just started Barney's LSD seeds this week. Have to play eenie meenie miney mo this weekend and decide which one I'm going to kill. I wish it was spring here and I'd plant the extra one in the forest.
> 
> View attachment 4304117


let it grow for a month, then stick it out...nm...you'd have to let it grow long enough for days to get at least 14 hours long where you're at, may be a couple months for that...


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I grew Barney's Farms LSD just because it was said to be so strong people claimed to have hallucinations. I didn't think it was anything special.


The placebo effect would be in play. Someone that wants and expects something may think there is truth to the
tale when actually there is no there "there".

Then you will have some that will see things but not tell you they ate 1/8 of shrooms an hour before.
.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let it grow for a month, then stick it out...nm...you'd have to let it grow long enough for days to get at least 14 hours long where you're at, may be a couple months for that...


We're allowed a maximum of 4 plants, doesn't matter what stage they are at. I wouldn't plant anything outdoors here until mid May.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> [sigh]..Reefer Madness 2.0
> 
> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpsy/article/PIIS2215-0366(19)30048-3/fulltext
> https://blog.norml.org/2019/03/20/norml-responds-to-latest-cannabis-and-psychosis-claims/?link_id=1&can_id=1ae173f96e5c8690310183378adf5fe4&source=email-i-read-the-news-today-oh-boy&email_referrer=email_515469___subject_663385&email_subject=reefer-madness-20


It was paid for by funders including Britain’s Medical Research Council, the Sao Paulo Research Foundation and the *Wellcome Trust*. Further it wasn't primary research it was a meta-analysis.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just started Barney's LSD seeds this week. Have to play eenie meenie miney mo this weekend and decide which one I'm going to kill. I wish it was spring here and I'd plant the extra one in the forest.
> 
> View attachment 4304117


I'd just keep them very small, clone as soon as they hit sexual maturity and grow out all five and then grow a larger plant of the best pheno or two if you find a good one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I finally managed to crawl under the truck and the deer went
> away.


I want to know if the deer picked up the rope after chasing you under the truck, (just so you don't do it again) Good story!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd just keep them very small, clone as soon as they hit sexual maturity and grow out all five and then grow a larger plant of the best pheno or two if you find a good one.


In order to convince my partner to go along with this, I had to promise her that we would stay within the law. We've had to call the police a couple times in the past year because of homeless people blocking our parking exit. Calling them would stress me out if I was breaking the law. If I knew someone IRL who grew I would give the extra one away.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> the deer picked up the rope


For a little role reversal...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)

Morning everyone.....it's a nice cool 50f this morning gonna hit the mid 70's this afternoon, we had a little rain shower last night, didn't do anything for the pollen in the air . Which btw has been messing with me and Mrs Budmans allergies like crazy.....making Mrs Budman, not feel very good in fact very crappy, so i'm taking her to the Dr office this afternoon to get her checked out and to make sure it isn't developing into something else......

coffee is on, nice and hot.....working on my second cup....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> In order to convince my partner to go along with this, I had to promise her that we would stay within the law. We've had to call the police a couple times in the past year because of homeless people blocking our parking exit. Calling them would stress me out if I was breaking the law. If I knew someone IRL who grew I would give the extra one away.


Put them both in one pot, braid the stems together so they are 'one' plant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Put them both in one pot, braid the stems together so they are 'one' plant.


That's brilliant!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Put them both in one pot, braid the stems together so they are 'one' plant.





Laughing Grass said:


> That's brilliant!


Graft them to be sure.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2019)

I was standing there in the public bathroom rocking a piss today when a woman walked in, sidled on up to the urinal next to mine, whipped out a dick, and started pissing. I had to do a double take. There was a feminine countenance, long hair, and even a set of tits. I mean, I didn't look at her pecker or anything, I didn't want to be labeled a harasser or a pervert. I guess I can't be too positive. 

I just had to share. Good day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

Steve French said:


> I was standing there in the public bathroom rocking a piss today when a woman walked in, sidled on up to the urinal next to mine, whipped out a dick, and started pissing. I had to do a double take. There was a feminine countenance, long hair, and even a set of tits. I mean, I didn't look at her pecker or anything, I didn't want to be labeled a harasser or a pervert. I guess I can't be too positive.
> 
> I just had to share. Good day.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Portable-Women-Urinal-Travel-Outdoor-Camping-Soft-Silicone-Urination-Device-Stand-Up-Pee-Female-Urinal-Toilet/32814818194.html ?


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2019)

I was recently thinking about things that I have bought just 1 of.

A speedo. I wore it maybe 4 times total. It looked ok, I was still in my teens, but I just never liked the feel.






A hermit crab. It would never come when I called it and sucked at playing fetch.





Foo Foo chocolate almonds. They sucked.






A joint roller.
 

Supply could not keep up with demand.






After only a few runs the plastic tension screw broke. It did not last a carton worth. I should have seen this one is 
more of a novelty item. Looking back, longevity was not at the top of my mind at the time.

I think an upgrade may be in order. Something more robust.
 

It will cost a bit more but it should be able to keep up with my habit.

Until I convince myself to make this investment, I will stick to the basics of what works tried and true.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2019)

Red & Black


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2019)

I could totally do this...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I could totally do this...


why is he wearing a helmet what a pussy


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 22, 2019)

Phil’s coming over for breakfast beers. 




Yeah, it’s a thing. People drink breakfast beers all the time.


Stop judging, you jealous bastards!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I could totally do this...


I looked like this guy does on my 26 in wheel trials ride, im 4 in shy of 7 foot tall. I had the crate manuver to 180 on a 2.5 foot concrete block torx move to 360 off but that was my apex, a 1 in 10 shot of landing till I rolled my ankle and ligament broke the bone. Im old and will break easily, tempers my desire.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Phil’s coming over for breakfast beers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like it would go well with salted herring.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 22, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Phil’s coming over for breakfast beers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer in honey nut cheerios was my breakfast go to most of my senior year in high school. Coors was my preference, the sweet honey really complimented it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4304725


My grandfather would disagree.

Weekend breakfast right out of the barrel in the '50's & '60's. I miss his little store.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My grandfather would disagree.
> 
> Weekend breakfast right out of the barrel in the '50's & '60's. I miss his little store.


When I was little the folks would go on a week vacation once a year, during school, so my grandparents would stay with me and lil sis for the week. Grandpa and I ate tinned anchovies on crusty bread for breakfast. Occasionally I still do


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My grandfather would disagree.
> 
> Weekend breakfast right out of the barrel in the '50's & '60's. I miss his little store.


Vodka for the win, non detectable in class.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Vodka for the win, non detectable in class.


Homeroom, 11th grade, just smoked. I told the kid next to me I had wicked cotton mouth and he offered me some Sprite, except it wasn't Sprite. Straight vodka. This was well before I was acclimated to hard alcohol. all over the floor. I ended up leaving shortly after, with permission, cause they thought I was sick. Win.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2019)

i'm already on beer, it's friday phuck it....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)

too many shitty pinworm threads up right now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> too many shitty pinworm threads up right now.


I for one enjoy the smiling face.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2019)

https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/levis-ceo-urges-customers-not-to-wash-their-jeans

Laundry advice from someone who's probably never gotten dirty in his adult life.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/levis-ceo-urges-customers-not-to-wash-their-jeans
> 
> Laundry advice from someone who's probably never gotten dirty in his adult life.


The company safety officer needs to tell him to stfu pending lawsuit "levi ceo named in worker pesticide cross contamination lawsuit"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/levis-ceo-urges-customers-not-to-wash-their-jeans
> 
> Laundry advice from someone who's probably never gotten dirty in his adult life.


 That stinks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/levis-ceo-urges-customers-not-to-wash-their-jeans
> 
> Laundry advice from someone who's probably never gotten dirty in his adult life.


Maybe I'm a germ freak, but I really think not washing your pants is just nasty. 
Why?
One word: ASS.
Your pants are where the ass is.
Guess what kinds of germs live in your ass?
The bad kind. You know, the ones that make you sick.

Do you ever sit on seats or chairs in restaurants or other public places? 
Hmm... I wonder what kind of germs live there? 

Forget the germ-phobia, and you've still got plain old dirt. 
Not only does it look unsightly, dirt acts as grit and will wear out your clothing faster than washing it. Eventually everything will just come apart, fabric and all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Phil’s coming over for breakfast beers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scanning the beer section I saw theses and stopped dead in my tracks. Is this for real I thought to myself. Dunking Donuts in the beer section!?? The colors of the box so soothing and calming. Donuts and beer sounds simply amazing .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Scanning the beer section I saw theses and stopped dead in my tracks. Is this for real I thought to myself. Dunking Donuts in the beer section!?? The colors of the box so soothing and calming. Donuts and beer sounds simply amazing .View attachment 4305595


Did you try it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Did you try it?


Hi C2g! How are you? 
Nope, haven’t tried it yet. Hopefully next weekend. I’m having a boring breakfast right now. English muffin, oatmeal with blueberries and some instant coffee. Have a nice day!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2019)

Took our daughter out for a fun day yesterday, today is her birthday/ party. Mini golf and go carts!! Oh and the 2000 tickets we accumulated in the arcade. Awesome day!! 

And we even saw some lizards.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi C2g! How are you?
> Nope, haven’t tried it yet. Hopefully next weekend. I’m having a boring breakfast right now. English muffin, oatmeal with blueberries and some instant coffee. Have a nice day!


I'm doing well thanks. It's my hubby's turn to be sick so it's off to the doctors with him LOL. I'm looking forward to this years poppy festival. My kids are coming up next Sunday, it's supposed to be a superbloom.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm doing well thanks. It's my hubby's turn to be sick so it's off to the doctors with him LOL. I'm looking forward to this years poppy festival. My kids are coming up next Sunday, it's supposed to be a superbloom.


 Great to hear your well, C2g. Sorry to hear you husband is ill. I hope he has a speedy recovery. The poppy festival sounds fantastic! Have fun!


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Took our daughter out for a fun day yesterday, today is her birthday/ party. Mini golf and go carts!! Oh and the 2000 tickets we accumulated in the arcade. Awesome day!!
> 
> And we even saw some lizards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm doing well thanks. It's my hubby's turn to be sick so it's off to the doctors with him LOL. I'm looking forward to this years poppy festival. My kids are coming up next Sunday, it's supposed to be a superbloom.


Where's the poppy festival? I loved the the bloom in Gorman, even slowing down for rubber neckers wasn't bad, providing I was headed back home from a job.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Where's the poppy festival? I loved the the bloom in Gorman, even slowing down for rubber neckers wasn't bad, providing I was headed back home from a job.


Here is the poppy preserve:
http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=627


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2019)

Maybe one of the realest, craziest songs I've heard in awhile.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Took our daughter out for a fun day yesterday, today is her birthday/ party. Mini golf and go carts!! Oh and the 2000 tickets we accumulated in the arcade. Awesome day!!
> 
> And we even saw some lizards.
> 
> ...


Looks like make your own shoes camp


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Here is the poppy preserve:
> http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=627


 It was ten years ago at this time of year that I saw the pass at Gorman ablaze in poppies. Never saw it like that again. Is this year better than '09?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2019)

Morning everyone.....hope everybody had a good weekend......

you know it's spring in tx by the humidity...ugh.....yes i have to say we are in spring down here. 

On a killer note, red bird are flying, i have a mating pair in a tree not to far from the house. Also i got visited by the local humming birds in the area, dunno if i was that stoned while cooking some baby back ribs yesterday but the little guy litterally came up stopped infront of my face visited for a quick second and speed off to the aloe vera patch i have....

welp coffee is on, hot a ready to go......

time to water the girl and get to work......got stock orders to write up and get out...


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2019)

Why is it that people you have never met, heard of, or spoken to send you friend requests on facebook??? Can you imagine this act irl? 
'Hi, I'm Andrew. Wanna be my friend?'
"I'm sorry, do I know you?"
'No. But we know a couple of the same people.'
"I'm sorry, but my standard of friendship is slightly higher than that..."

Weirdos...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Why is it that people you have never met, heard of, or spoken to send you friend requests on facebook??? Can you imagine this act irl?
> 'Hi, I'm Andrew. Wanna be my friend?'
> "I'm sorry, do I know you?"
> 'No. But we know a couple of the same people.'
> ...


i get that crap all the time. Think the only reason for me using FB is for buisness contacts and also keeping up with the Mrs. Budman on her travels in the city.

when i get those i just leave them in the sudo friend area, i don't even answer messenger unless it's somebody i really know....


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Why is it that people you have never met, heard of, or spoken to send you friend requests on facebook??? Can you imagine this act irl?
> 'Hi, I'm Andrew. Wanna be my friend?'
> "I'm sorry, do I know you?"
> 'No. But we know a couple of the same people.'
> ...


What’s Facebook?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s Facebook?


dude some days i wish i could say the same thing


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

Yea I only use mine to contact companies with questions relating to purchases and orders.
And to post up the little videos I make every day with the pictures.. but I don't use it for social coms.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 27, 2019)

Should folks answer grow Q's in TNT or let them dig/learn... Don't know how many hundreds of hours I spent before bullshitting in TNT


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2019)

Depends on the Dix, 2-3 no way, over 5 makes it hard to ask questions.


----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Should folks answer grow Q's in TNT or let them dig/learn... Don't know how many hundreds of hours I spent before bullshitting in TNT


all in good fun.

Sometimes I'll post a link for them to follow in an effort to help and/or answer simple questions. 

Self Evident and ignorant questions usually always get the "FULL RIU" treatment.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Should folks answer grow Q's in TNT or let them dig/learn... Don't know how many hundreds of hours I spent before bullshitting in TNT


Think thats how everyone here got there start lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Think thats how everyone here got there start lol


In soil I only water twice a day & it still looks bad, should I do it more?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In soil I only water twice a day & it still looks bad, should I do it more?
> 
> View attachment 4307547


calmag??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> calmag??


Thought I'd add a bit-o "Dry" Humor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thought I'd try a bit-o "Dry" Humor.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In soil I only water twice a day & it still looks bad, should I do it more?
> 
> View attachment 4307547


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thought I'd add a bit-o "Dry" Humor.


 use drier water.

~edit~ A minute or so in this Rotary Drum Dryer should eliminate all those pesky extra waters.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In soil I only water twice a day & it still looks bad, should I do it more?
> 
> View attachment 4307547


You need to water more. But add a cup of 2 percent milk per gallon


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> You need to water more. But add a cup of 2 percent milk per gallon


Thinbaggy protip: sour that milk first, for PHes


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)

sheesh i was thinking cool water and epsom salt.....


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/australian-shopping-center-terrorized-by-a-pair-of-hell-1833614483


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In soil I only water twice a day & it still looks bad, should I do it more?
> 
> View attachment 4307547


What, drown it more;


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/australian-shopping-center-terrorized-by-a-pair-of-hell-1833614483


that would have been the nine loops swish of a belt from me........


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

Sometimes going to jail is so fucking worth it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hurry up.

I have a list.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> Sometimes going to jail is so fucking worth it.


have to agree with you there....


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> all in good fun.
> 
> Sometimes I'll post a link for them to follow in an effort to help and/or answer simple questions.
> 
> ...


Solid Snow Dick. They call me Dicksicle, ask anyone


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2019)

@420God you retired this morning? I hear someone in Wisconsin is very happy this morning..


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @420God you retired this morning? I hear someone in Wisconsin is very happy this morning..


They're about 2 hrs south of me, but my wife has family in that area. Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2019)

420God said:


> They're about 2 hrs south of me, but my wife has family in that area. Haven't heard anything yet.


Good luck..


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2019)

This is why local news always sucks.


Take a seat and get ready to cringe because you're about to witness what is either the very best, or the absolute worst, local news segment that has ever existed in the history of corny news segments.









https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/salvadorhernandez/wtol-newscast-bye-felicia


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> This is why local news always sucks.
> 
> 
> Take a seat and get ready to cringe because you're about to witness what is either the very best, or the absolute worst, local news segment that has ever existed in the history of corny news segments.
> ...


I just saw this on reddit. Cringeworthy.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @420God you retired this morning? I hear someone in Wisconsin is very happy this morning..


Talking about Gronkowski? Fudge Packers


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone ever see a flying squirrel? Good article in this bi monthly issue of Minnesota Conservation Volunteer. Saw one on back porch at my old lake place, smoking a J, glass of wild turkey at midnight, figured it was a bat til I saw it land on a maple. 40 different flying squirrels in the world, 2 in in minnesota


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Talking about Gronkowski? Fudge Packers


I think they're talking about the Lottery winner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Anyone ever see a flying squirrel? Good article in this bi monthly issue of Minnesota Conservation Volunteer. Saw one on back porch at my old lake place, smoking a J, glass of wild turkey at midnight, figured it was a bat til I saw it land on a maple. 40 different flying squirrels in the world, 2 in in minnesota


I've seen them a couple of times up here & accidentally caught one in a Martin trap as well years ago.
"four subspecies of the northern flying squirrel live in Alaska" (Wiki).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2019)

First baseball games of the year today. 


You know summer is coming now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> First baseball games of the year today.
> 
> 
> You know summer is coming now.


please don't say summer is coming, it's be a furnace here before i know it......love the baseball stuff.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen them a couple of times up here & accidentally caught one in a Martin trap as well years ago.
> "four subspecies of the northern flying squirrel live in Alaska" (Wiki).
> 
> View attachment 4308189


You ever pissed off a mountain top and shouted, "I'm king of the world" 
Me neither I just pissed on the grizzly bear cubs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2019)

Pissed off of many a mountain top & razor back but never on a cub.
Their momma's are awful cranky.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2019)

Duh.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Duh.


IDK.
IDR ever having sex when asleep. 








Not that it hasn't happened but if a tree falls in the woods.......


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2019)

My daughter has never kept us up one night, she is almost 7


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> My daughter has never kept us up one night, she is almost 7


See if you can still say that when she's 17


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> See if you can still say that when she's 17


LOL or 39 or 40 or 45. Children are parents hostage to the future.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2019)

Gonna be in Las Vegas for 4/20!
Slightly Stoopid concert! Along with another one of my favorites, Fortunate Youth. Couple days later is Mill Valley for a Mike Love show (not beach boys Mike love).


SH420


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/western-cape/pics-four-suspects-arrested-after-drug-lab-bust-in-somerset-west-20356588

Prohibition still in full swing over here.

Hell, I didn't know anybody would do such a large indoor grow here again after the one they bust a few years back in Milnerton.
By the looks of things, this one was operating on the same spot for too long. Looks like loads of people are going to have a hard time getting medicine, which just leads to more people growing their own.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2019)

It just wont fucking stop


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2019)

Close. 

I think they only shoot the money on Mondays. Tomorrow will be a good day. Big list.

And I found my dad's 1936 HS yearbook on ebay! What are the odds on that?

Came yesterday, very cool. Everybody in it would be 101 this year. No survivors that I know of.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2019)

Taking a break from painting now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It just wont fucking stop
> View attachment 4309671


Hi Areoknow! How are things going for you?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 31, 2019)

Been on another Whose line is it anyway, kick lately. Always good for a laugh




Damn and it's on season 14, didn't know it was still on...


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Areoknow! How are things going for you?


Just ok I guess, thanks for asking!

Not sure if you heard about me losing my home in The Camp Fire last November, things have been really challenging but keeping my head up.

Could always be worse. Could be dead. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Just ok I guess, thanks for asking!
> 
> Not sure if you heard about me losing my home in The Camp Fire last November, things have been really challenging but keeping my head up.
> 
> Could always be worse. Could be dead. Lol.


Aero come south and visit  
 

We have sun and poppies! and MEAT
 

The poppy reserve was amazing today  and the grapefruit soju was everything I hoped it would be.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Aero come south and visit
> View attachment 4309957
> 
> We have sun and poppies! and MEAT
> ...


Dang, that looks so good. Both pics!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Just ok I guess, thanks for asking!
> 
> Not sure if you heard about me losing my home in The Camp Fire last November, things have been really challenging but keeping my head up.
> 
> Could always be worse. Could be dead. Lol.


Wow, sorry to hear about it. I hope things get better for you. I’m glad you didn’t get hurt. What are your plans for a new home? I think I heard about how rebuilding in that fire area is brutally expensive for a lot of folks and they can’t afford to rebuild there. Is a new community somewhere else being formed? I wish you the best.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Aero come south and visit
> View attachment 4309957
> 
> We have sun and poppies! and MEAT
> ...


Wow!looks delicious! Those colors are fab. I just had dinner and now I’m hungry again!! Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dang, that looks so good. Both pics!


Thank you, we are in our 3 weeks of terrific weather, when it's not freezing or hot at hell. Give it a month and I'll be bitching about the heat. But for these three weeks my plants look great and the living is easy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about it. I hope things get better for you. I’m glad you didn’t get hurt. What are your plans for a new home? I think I heard about how rebuilding in that fire area is brutally expensive for a lot of folks and they can’t afford to rebuild there. Is a new community somewhere else being formed? I wish you the best.


Thank you, you’re awesome.
I bought property in a nearby town to rebuild on. The new property has hardly any trees much safer against fires but def could use some more shade lol.

There’s so many people who have it worse than I. I lost A LOT, but there’s so many people who like you say won’t be able to rebuild. 

Hard to believe it’s been almost 5 months already. Crazy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Aero come south and visit
> View attachment 4309957
> 
> We have sun and poppies! and MEAT
> ...


Nice; Poppies and Goldfields


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice; Poppies and Goldfields


Do you have any idea what these three might be?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2019)

Blue: Dichleostemma capitatum ("Blue Dicks" true)
Purple with the poppies: Phacelia likely grandiflorum
White: possibly Plagiobothrys collinus (popcorn flower)


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Blue: Dichleostemma capitatum ("Blue Dicks" true)
> Purple with the poppies: Phacelia likely grandiflorum
> White: possibly Plagiobothrys collinus (popcorn flower)


Thank you


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Aero come south and visit
> View attachment 4309957
> 
> We have sun and poppies! and MEAT
> ...


On my way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you


De nada


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Blue: Dichleostemma capitatum ("Blue Dicks" true)
> Purple with the poppies: Phacelia likely grandiflorum
> White: possibly Plagiobothrys collinus (popcorn flower)


blue dicks...i always thought those were wild hyacinths, didn't know they had a name of their own


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2019)

@Bareback how bout them tigers!! First team ever to beat the top 3 winningest programs in the same tournament..


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @Bareback how bout them tigers!! First team ever to beat the top 3 winningest programs in the same tournament..


Are you a marlins or rays fan?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Are you a marlins or rays fan?


Neither. Not much of a baseball guy. Played little league and liked the Cubs. Indiana doesn’t have a pro team. But baseball never stuck like football or basketball.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @Bareback how bout them tigers!! First team ever to beat the top 3 winningest programs in the same tournament..


Yeah it's crazy around here, Bruce Pearl has really stepped up our program. I ain't much for basketball but my son is always talking about it so I get more info than I would other wise.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)

Around here only girls play netball.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> Around here only girls play netball.


Men and woman play here, both college and professional.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2019)

Baseball. Haven't had an interest in it for like 10 years. Back when Detroit had a great team. I know, no one asked.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2019)

I guess religion is good for something, after all. Is this finshaggy's doing??? They won't even have to open their books to the gov't. Plus, if you become a minister at the church, you probably won't have to pay income tax...







They're gonna need a local connect. @420God ???


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I guess religion is good for something, after all. Is this finshaggy's doing??? They won't even have to open their books to the gov't. Plus, if you become a minister at the church, you probably won't have to pay income tax...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point; these fuckers should be tithing to @420God, and no chincy 10% either.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)

Finshaggy coins


----------



## 420God (Apr 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I guess religion is good for something, after all. Is this finshaggy's doing??? They won't even have to open their books to the gov't. Plus, if you become a minister at the church, you probably won't have to pay income tax...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully with a democrat governor they'll finally back off prohibition. Anywhere outside of Madison they'll still kick in your door and shoot your dog for less than an eighth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I guess religion is good for something, after all. Is this finshaggy's doing??? They won't even have to open their books to the gov't. Plus, if you become a minister at the church, you probably won't have to pay income tax...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do "they" always pick people that look like that to represent them? "our idea is kind of crazy, so we need the weirdest, stupidest looking guy we have to be our spokesman, maybe his weirdness will make our idea seem not quite so insane"....?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do "they" always pick people that look like that to represent them? "our idea is kind of crazy, so we need the weirdest, stupidest looking guy we have to be our spokesman, maybe his weirdness will make our idea seem not quite so insane"....?


wish i could zoom in and read the titles on that bookshelf "how to dress to not impress" "home dental care and you"
"how to cut your own hair in the mirror" "public speaking without a high school diploma".....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2019)

Off to UCLA because god knows I need more education. Wish me luck. I won't be leaving LA until after 4:00 PM so the drive promises to be a rare nightmare. You all are on your own so be nice or at least be clever!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Off to UCLA because god knows I need more education. Wish me luck.* I won't be leaving LA until after 4:00 PM so the drive promises to be a rare nightmare*. You all are on your own so be nice or at least be clever!


You have our sincere condolences.
My commute's largest traffic jam ever was a school bus offloading 3 kids.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do "they" always pick people that look like that to represent them? "our idea is kind of crazy, so we need the weirdest, stupidest looking guy we have to be our spokesman, maybe his weirdness will make our idea seem not quite so insane"....?


Fin let himself go.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Fin let himself go.


At least it was a short trip.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> Finshaggy coins


Shitcoin™


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)

fuckbuck


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

https://www.villagevoice.com/2016/08/10/after-the-nypd-opened-fire-on-an-unarmed-mentally-ill-man-in-times-square-who-gets-the-blame/


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 3, 2019)

Annie should be getting home bout now.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Annie should be getting home bout now.


Just walked in the door ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

ok why did i wake up today...........oh that's right .......freaking work......need a 6 month vacation twice a year...yeah that would be good...anyways...

Morning........

Coffee is on, nice and hot.....gotta a testy calf i need to go play with today....been nugging me to pull out the old beach ball so it can play.....

gotta a couple dozen eggs from the neighbors chickens.....yeah think i'll make omlets today....

ok gotta check in the space tomato area, and then i'm off...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

Ricky beat you all to hash coins....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Ricky beat you all to hash coins....View attachment 4311376


I think @doublejj got there first


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think @doublejj got there first


possible...gnomes live a long time....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> possible...gnomes live a long time....


I use a roll of nickels and a piece of plumbing pipe. If you look closely you can see Jeffersons Monticello....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I use a roll of nickels and a piece of plumbing pipe. If you look closely you can see Jeffersons Monticello....
> 
> View attachment 4311424
> View attachment 4311425
> View attachment 4311423


nice, did the same thing with a slightly larger pipe and a quarter, bu now i just make a big cake and "nibble" on the edge...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Ricky beat you all to hash coins....View attachment 4311376


Kief/ pollen press. Would come with a good grinder aboot 12-15 years ago..


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2019)

The biggest lie we are taught from birth is that money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2019)

‘Veggie discs’ to replace veggie burgers in EU crackdown on food labels

https://www.theguardian.com/food/2019/apr/04/eu-to-ban-non-meat-product-labels-veggie-burgers-and-vegan-steaks


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2019)

_"Lori, Lori, Pay for my tuition!"_ lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> The biggest lie we are taught from birth is that money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2019)

But can she eggtrapolate between whole and scrambled units?

Lookout, I got 4 hrs sleep, there's no slowing down now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 5, 2019)

I think I've reached the tipping point where my nose and ear hair is growing faster then the hair on top of my head. Kinda wish my eyebrows would catch up, I think I could rock this look


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I think I've reached the tipping point where my nose and ear hair is growing faster then the hair on top of my head. Kinda wish my eyebrows would catch up, I think I could rock this look


IKR


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2019)

My daddy left me some gold coins. I think I could rock this.


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4312594
> My daddy left me some gold coins. I think I could rock this.


That would add true meaning to "Put your money where your mouth is."


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4312594
> My daddy left me some gold coins. I think I could rock this.


Itll look a bunch of persians came in your mouth


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> But can she eggtrapolate between whole and scrambled units?
> 
> Lookout, I got 4 hrs sleep, there's no slowing down now.


 That gets a standing ovulation.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I think I've reached the tipping point where my nose and ear hair is growing faster then the hair on top of my head. Kinda wish my eyebrows would catch up, I think I could rock this look



_It is by will alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the juice of sapho that thoughts acquire speed; the lips acquire stains; the stains become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion._


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Itll look a bunch of persians came in your mouth


Meow. More Milk please.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 5, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Itll look a bunch of persians came in your mouth


If Persians cum gold I think I can fit 4 dix. But I'm jerking one off first, those persians are notoriously cunning. If they can get you drunk enough they'll convince you anything is true.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> _It is by will alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the juice of sapho that thoughts acquire speed; the lips acquire stains; the stains become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion._


i was going there as well, Thufir, you just got there before me.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 5, 2019)

Gold is a special substance


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Gold is a special substance


Rather entertaining if you are logged in at the right time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

OK, which one of you is shitting in the weed?

https://gizmodo.com/there-sure-is-a-lot-of-poop-in-weed-study-says-1833848055

_The results, published in the latest issue of Forensic Science International, found that 83 percent of the tested samples were not suitable. Because they had too much shit in them....._​


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2019)

This happened local yesterday, checkout some of the hashtags. Lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm amazed he made do with so little weed to counter all that coke when people had to get to bed.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Gold is a special substance


still interested in your thoughts on audio speakers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> This happened local yesterday, checkout some of the hashtags. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good....i don't run my mouth, but i have no fucking use at all for heroin or coke or meth, or any of that shit....any time someone stupid enough to be fucking with that shit gets caught, good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> OK, which one of you is shitting in the weed?
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/there-sure-is-a-lot-of-poop-in-weed-study-says-1833848055
> 
> _The results, published in the latest issue of Forensic Science International, found that 83 percent of the tested samples were not suitable. Because they had too much shit in them....._​


i always thought you were supposed to put it in something, like 3 or 4 condoms or something like that, not just swallow the stuff raw then shit it out later.....or perhaps they just don't wash their hands after they fish it out of the toilet?...w/e, just makes me glad i don't have to buy shitweed anymore....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> *OK, which one of you is shitting in the weed?*
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/there-sure-is-a-lot-of-poop-in-weed-study-says-1833848055
> 
> _The results, published in the latest issue of Forensic Science International, found that 83 percent of the tested samples were not suitable. Because they had too much shit in them....._​


My bad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My bad.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good....i don't run my mouth, but i have no fucking use at all for heroin or coke or meth, or any of that shit....any time someone stupid enough to be fucking with that shit gets caught, good.


I disagree. The social and judicial costs of prohibition far outweigh the real, objective costs of drug use. I, for one, will not cheer repression.
That said, I don't recommend meth, heroin etc. as discretionary intoxicants, quite independently of their legal status.

But to imply that drug users are failed or dangerous humans (when every one of their secondary crimes has to do with the extremely inflated cost of their fix, and is thus a legally-imposed catch-22) is unmitigated, baseless moral tyranny. It is hypocrisy at the individual and collective levels advanced to the level of a bigotry just as frank at that aimed against those who look different.

I am reminded of the warning "judge not lest you be judged".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I disagree. The social and judicial costs of prohibition far outweigh the real, objective costs of drug use. I, for one, will not cheer repression.
> That said, I don't recommend meth, heroin etc. as discretionary intoxicants, quite independently of their legal status.
> 
> But to imply that drug users are failed or dangerous humans (when every one of their secondary crimes has to do with the extremely inflated cost of their fix, and is thus a legally-imposed catch-22) is unmitigated, baseless moral tyranny. It is hypocrisy at the individual and collective levels advanced to the level of a bigotry just as frank at that aimed against those who look different.
> ...


i'm reminded that everyone i personally have ever known that's done heroin, meth, or oxy has turned into a useless piece of shit...and most of them never recover....your experience may vary, but i don't see how. are they pitiable? yes...does that mean i want them and the shit they do around? no....if that's me being a tyrannical bigot, tough shit...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm reminded that everyone i personally have ever known that's done heroin, meth, or oxy has turned into a useless piece of shit...and most of them never recover....your experience may vary, but i don't see how. are they pitiable? yes...does that mean i want them and the shit they do around? no....if that's me being a tyrannical bigot, tough shit...


 Good to have your dehumanizing response on record. Is it possible; can you countenance the idea that people desperate enough to reach for heroin in a seriously restrictive society have problems for which the heroin is merely a convenient red flag for unreconstructed Victorian-style invasive moralists to categorize them Not Real People (and thus killing'em ain't murder)? 

Didn't think so.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Good to have your dehumanizing response on record. Is it possible; can you countenance the idea that people desperate enough to reach for heroin in a seriously restrictive society have problems for which the heroin is merely a convenient red flag for unreconstructed Victorian-style invasive moralists to categorize them Not Real People (and thus killing'em ain't murder)?
> 
> Didn't think so.


i never said murder them...but coddling them is bullshit, too...i take a risk, and if i get caught, i'm prepared to do what needs to be done. they took a bigger risk, and got caught. the bigger risk is really to everyone who knows them...that gets stolen from, lied to, cheated on, fucked over....then they get a "sorry, it was the drugs"....till they do it again...so yeah...sorry, guess you're right, we should just let them fuck up the lives of everyone around them, they're "sick".....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *i never said murder them*...but coddling them is bullshit, too...i take a risk, and if i get caught, i'm prepared to do what needs to be done. they took a bigger risk, and got caught. the bigger risk is really to everyone who knows them...that gets stolen from, lied to, cheated on, fucked over....then they get a "sorry, it was the drugs"....till they do it again...so yeah...sorry, guess you're right, we should just let them fuck up the lives of everyone around them, they're "sick".....


You may need to re-read what you actually posted. You removed every moral barrier. This is merely logic (and I recognize and sympathize that you are disabled in this regard) taken to its necessary and compelling conclusion.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2019)

....about a pound


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm reminded that everyone i personally have ever known that's done heroin, meth, or oxy has turned into a useless piece of shit...and most of them never recover....your experience may vary, but i don't see how. are they pitiable? yes...does that mean i want them and the shit they do around? no....if that's me being a tyrannical bigot, tough shit...


I remember this one time an alcohol addict stole my sisters life...

Spread your distaste around. And be grateful you are not a victim.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

addiction is a problem, and it's not being dealt with worth a shit, because it makes money for the pharmaceutical industry. 
and the alcohol industry...and apparently the twinky industry....
so no one has to have any personal fortitude, no guts, no one ever needs to just man up and get shit done. there is no personal responsibility anymore. everything is someone else's fault. no one makes a choice to do something they shouldn't do...they're led into it, manipulated, cheated, lied to...the information isn't out there, so don't bother to look for it. the facts are hidden, not posted all over the internet, and besides, you're busy using the internet looking for conspiracy theories that gives you someone else to blame for your personal failings...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> addiction is a problem, and it's not being dealt with worth a shit, because it makes money for the pharmaceutical industry.
> and the alcohol industry...and apparently the twinky industry....
> so no one has to have any personal fortitude, no guts, no one ever needs to just man up and get shit done. there is no personal responsibility anymore. everything is someone else's fault. no one makes a choice to do something they shouldn't do...they're led into it, manipulated, cheated, lied to...the information isn't out there, so don't bother to look for it. the facts are hidden, not posted all over the internet, and besides, you're busy using the internet looking for conspiracy theories that gives you someone else to blame for your personal failings...


Can you tell me what addiction or leaded water taste like?

Addiction is a crap shoot in your dna triggered by your environment.

“We are well aware of your particular interest,” one of the Harvard scientists wrote to the sugar executives, according to the _New York Times_, “and will cover this as well as we can.”
https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/01/30/sugar-industry/

Being the fattest nation on earth, says our education system needs funding.


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Can you tell me what addiction or leaded water taste like?
> 
> ~


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Can you tell me what addiction or leaded water taste like?
> 
> Addiction is a crap shoot in your dna triggered by your environment.
> 
> ...


it's more than education...we bombard people with commercials all day for cookies, soda, ice cream, pizza...they package the shit so you can eat it in the car, on your way home to dinner...
i am an asshole, and i'm really really tired of people not taking responsibility for their own choices, but even i admit that the temptations put before people every day would make Christ think about a twinky on the drive home.
if addiction is a crap shoot triggered by your dna, then why hasn't it been this bad for ever? why does it keep getting worse? genetic predisposition is a factor, but far from the only one...availability is a factor...it's a lot easier to get EVERYTHING than it was 100 or even 50 years ago, hell, even 20 years ago...not just drugs, but porn, food....w/e you want...most things you can have delivered overnight...
there are addictions you haven't even mentioned...i know couples who have split up over online gaming...some because one partner ignored the other, some because they couldn't agree on which game to play......
how much of it is genetic? how much is societal? how much is people being lazy gutless fucks? i'm not sure, but i'm guessing it's somewhere around 33.3/33.3/33.3.......


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's more than education...we bombard people with commercials all day for cookies, soda, ice cream, pizza...they package the shit so you can eat it in the car, on your way home to dinner...
> i am an asshole, and i'm really really tired of people not taking responsibility for their own choices, but even i admit that the temptations put before people every day would make Christ think about a twinky on the drive home.
> if addiction is a crap shoot triggered by your dna, then why hasn't it been this bad for ever? why does it keep getting worse? genetic predisposition is a factor, but far from the only one...availability is a factor...it's a lot easier to get EVERYTHING than it was 100 or even 50 years ago, hell, even 20 years ago...not just drugs, but porn, food....w/e you want...most things you can have delivered overnight...
> there are addictions you haven't even mentioned...i know couples who have split up over online gaming...some because one partner ignored the other, some because they couldn't agree on which game to play......
> how much of it is genetic? how much is societal? how much is people being lazy gutless fucks? i'm not sure, but i'm guessing it's somewhere around 33.3/33.3/33.3.......


We can change societal rather quick, with education, like you said not all addictions are sugar based.

Genetics? American Indians are working on that answer. hopefully not long.

That leaves 33% lazy fucks that could be affected by dairy foods additives and not know it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

What connects the various addictions is that enough is never enough—not for long anyway.
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/evolution-the-self/201210/*greed-the-ultimate-addiction*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> What connects the various addictions is that enough is never enough—not for long anyway.
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/evolution-the-self/201210/*greed-the-ultimate-addiction*


page not found?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's more than education...we bombard people with commercials all day for cookies, soda, ice cream, pizza...they package the shit so you can eat it in the car, on your way home to dinner...
> i am an asshole, and i'm really really tired of people not taking responsibility for their own choices, but even i admit that the temptations put before people every day would make Christ think about a twinky on the drive home.
> if addiction is a crap shoot triggered by your dna, then why hasn't it been this bad for ever? why does it keep getting worse? genetic predisposition is a factor, but far from the only one...availability is a factor...it's a lot easier to get EVERYTHING than it was 100 or even 50 years ago, hell, even 20 years ago...not just drugs, but porn, food....w/e you want...most things you can have delivered overnight...
> there are addictions you haven't even mentioned...i know couples who have split up over online gaming...some because one partner ignored the other, some because they couldn't agree on which game to play......
> how much of it is genetic? how much is societal? how much is people being lazy gutless fucks? i'm not sure, but i'm guessing it's somewhere around 33.3/33.3/33.3.......


I agree with the fact that people have no accountability, we are making it so easy to be an addict. To me, making things like narcan readily available to anyone isn’t helping with this. I understand the saving a life aspect, but, IME, this is nothing more than a tool in the box of an addict. I speak from experience. I’m not sure if my son will ever shake it, and he’s been clean several times, for a year ish but keeps going back. Would I want him to be saved by narcan? Sure, but that wouldn’t change anything, it would then be a joke of how he beat it.. 

It’s like saying, it’s ok to be an addict, we will keep you alive. That will never help in stopping the epidemic. 

I used to love coke, and lost lots of money on it, however, I was able to man up and walk away. Since then I have done it a handful of times but that was it. I know the consequences and that’s good enough for me. Honestly I will probably never do again because, down here they are cutting it with fent. Fuck that..


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> page not found?


https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/evolution-the-self/201210/greed-the-ultimate-addiction


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

My apologies all, above remarks are not random jabber.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> ... Would I want him to be saved by narcan? Sure, but that wouldn’t change anything, it would then be a joke of how he beat it....


 It's sad because I know addicts who have od and they openly joke about it not being a worry because of that stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> My apologies all, above remarks are not random jabber.


No need to apologize and


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's more than education...we bombard people with commercials all day for cookies, soda, ice cream, pizza...they package the shit so you can eat it in the car, on your way home to dinner...
> i am an asshole, and* i'm really really tired of people not taking responsibility for their own choices*, but even i admit that the temptations put before people every day would make Christ think about a twinky on the drive home.
> if addiction is a crap shoot triggered by your dna, then why hasn't it been this bad for ever? why does it keep getting worse? genetic predisposition is a factor, but far from the only one...availability is a factor...it's a lot easier to get EVERYTHING than it was 100 or even 50 years ago, hell, even 20 years ago...not just drugs, but porn, food....w/e you want...most things you can have delivered overnight...
> there are addictions you haven't even mentioned...i know couples who have split up over online gaming...some because one partner ignored the other, some because they couldn't agree on which game to play......
> how much of it is genetic? how much is societal? how much is people being lazy gutless fucks? i'm not sure, but i'm guessing it's somewhere around 33.3/33.3/33.3.......


The truth of the bolded is precisely why prohibition does not work.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

Prohibition is a failed concept. Addiction is a public health concern not a criminal one. However criminal liability should attach to activities like driving a weapon while under the influence and stealing from others to fund your habit. However if you choose to possess and use whatever drug it should be legal as long as it harms no one but yourself. It is also my corollary opinion suicide should be legal as well.


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Prohibition is a failed concept. Addiction is a public health concern not a criminal one. However criminal liability should attach to activities like driving a weapon while under the influence and stealing from others to fund your habit. However if you choose to possess and use whatever drug it should be legal as long as it harms no one but yourself. It is also my corollary opinion suicide should be legal as well.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's sad because I know addicts who have od and they openly joke about it not being a worry because of that stuff.


Yep. He was high once and fell and hit his face on the counter, knocked out 2 front teeth and broke another almost completely. Looks like meth mouth. Heroin. His mom spent a couple months in icu due to blood poisoning from intravenous drug use, and her husband died in their bedroom while she was out having a cigarette. Unfazed by any of this. He’s said himself, they are making it easier for the junky..


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4313675


LOL that's a hoot!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/07/africa/south-africa-rhino-poacher-eaten/index.html

a symphony of poetic justice...the only thing that could make it better is if a troop of monkeys followed the lions around so they could fling their poo at the poachers family during the services


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/mpumalanga/poacher-killed-by-elephant-in-kruger-national-park-20747232

As an ex-addict, the mysterious type that had a good job too... I just want to add you are dead wrong. I've managed to push my addictions, to sugar coffee and weed, but they will always be a part of me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/mpumalanga/poacher-killed-by-elephant-in-kruger-national-park-20747232
> 
> As an ex-addict, the mysterious type that had a good job too... I just want to add you are dead wrong. I've managed to push my addictions, to sugar coffee and weed, but they will always be a part of me.


You aren't as mysterious as you believe but you are incredibly insightful. The sad thing is there are many addicts who are ineffectively treating undiagnosed, misunderstood and socially stigmatized mental health disorders and their symptoms by self-medication via their addictive disorder.

One day we will understand them and be able to treat the chemical imbalance (even down to addiction to sugar). But that day is not today.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh you misinterpreted it, I didn't mean that I'm mysterious... Maybe I should have used elusive... i.e. I was just trying to say I was not the standard type of addict, but then again, my mind works atypically to the extreme, so I was never going to do shit like other people anyway. I only found out I had a mental illness like 13 years after I quit drugs.
It was the typical story of childhood traumas leading to a little mind trying to protect itself, which is the long term creates the ideal breeding bed for bipolar disorder and a host of borderline personality issues. Thank the flying spaghetti monster I am high functioning.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Oh you misinterpreted it, I didn't mean that I'm mysterious... Maybe I should have used elusive... i.e. I was just trying to say I was not the standard type of addict, but then again, my mind works atypically to the extreme, so I was never going to do shit like other people anyway. I only found out I had a mental illness like 13 years after I quit drugs.
> It was the typical story of childhood traumas leading to a little mind trying to protect itself, which is the long term creates the ideal breeding bed for bipolar disorder and a host of borderline personality issues. *Thank the flying spaghetti monster I am high functioning.*


I didn't misinterpret you. I got it and my point was there are many like you. Many more than most believe.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You aren't as mysterious as you believe but you are incredibly insightful. The sad thing is there are many addicts who are ineffectively treating undiagnosed, misunderstood and socially stigmatized mental health disorders and their symptoms by self-medication via their addictive disorder.
> 
> One day we will understand them and be able to treat the chemical imbalance (even down to addiction to sugar). But that day is not today.


I have spoke with my son several times about counseling, cuz as you stated, there is underlying issues to be dealt with. But no counselor in the world can help someone who doesn’t believe they have a problem. My comment on narcan wasn’t as much opinion, i was just relaying what addicts around here say. They see it as a tool..


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2019)

ain't karma a bitch, lol

_Suspected Rhino Poacher Killed By Elephant, Eaten By Pride Of Lions In South Africa_
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/07/710840965/suspected-rhino-poacher-killed-by-elephant-eaten-by-pride-of-lions-in-south-afri


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I have spoke with my son several times about counseling, cuz as you stated, there is underlying issues to be dealt with. But no counselor in the world can help someone who doesn’t believe they have a problem. My comment on narcan wasn’t as much opinion, i was just relaying what addicts around here say. They see it as a tool..


Counseling is useless to underlying biochemistry. We simply don't have the tools yet. We are all virtually helpless over it unless the addict changes. They can't change their biochem. but they can, sometimes, change their behavior. It's not easy but it's the best we currently have. That's when counseling can support them in their journey to abstain.

I see Narcan as a useful tool. Where there's life there's hope. They might make it to the point medicine comes up with a solution. I lost my ability to practice and almost died from my disorder that medicine could not previously diagnose. A mere three years ago medicine caught up with me, diagnosed me and fixed my underlying chemical imbalance. I got very lucky. Many die waiting on science that doesn't come in their lifetime.

I'm sorry for what you are going through with him and that there is no good solution.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Where there's life there's hope. They might make it to the point medicine comes up with a solution


I never thought about it like that. But if they don’t see the problem they will never see the medicine. I know it’s unrealistic and rare, but I quite cigs and coke cold turkey. Just put it down and never looked back. I’ve quite smoking for probation. So my point with my kid is, if you don’t need any kind of help then man up and walk away. 

I’m a believer in not doing something you don’t have control of. If you’re a dick when you drink, don’t drink. 

That’s great to hear they got you treated. I appreciate your concern and educated posts..


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I never thought about it like that. But if they don’t see the problem they will never see the medicine. I know it’s unrealistic and rare, but I quite cigs and coke cold turkey. Just put it down and never looked back. I’ve quite smoking for probation. So my point with my kid is, if you don’t need any kind of help then man up and walk away.
> 
> I’m a believer in not doing something you don’t have control of. If you’re a dick when you drink, don’t drink.
> 
> That’s great to hear they got you treated. I appreciate your concern and educated posts..


Thanks Jerry. I'm glad you were able to walk away. Hopefully one day your son will find that same ability within himself. I know for a parent, especially one that has walked in similar shoes this has to be very painful and my heart goes out to you. Life is a messy proposition, there are no simple answers and no one gets out of it alive


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> ain't karma a bitch, lol
> 
> _Suspected Rhino Poacher Killed By Elephant, Eaten By Pride Of Lions In South Africa_
> https://www.npr.org/2019/04/07/710840965/suspected-rhino-poacher-killed-by-elephant-eaten-by-pride-of-lions-in-south-afri


Lol.

It's not often these days that a story has a happy ending.

It's not like he was hungry and hunting for meat.

 
African sushi?


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

The best part of the story is it happened on 1 April, they went to tell the guy's family about it.. wonder if they thought it was a prank.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2019)

Did we really need to tell this story AGAIN? Good casting, anyway. Takes guts to follow Ledger's performance. I'll probably see it...


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

So this add has been removed as it is considered racist.
Shit like this is what leaves the right confused, threatened and angry...

We are going to have to learn to grow a thicker skin.

Chopsticks are funny? was one response... no dude, nothing is funny. Almost all laughter is a form of violence at the expense of someone else. That is what primates do.

Rant over, sorry I got triggered


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> So this add has been removed as it is considered racist.
> Shit like this is what leaves the right confused, threatened and angry...
> 
> We are going to have to learn to grow a thicker skin.
> ...


The power of social media When a few hundred offended people make the most noise and all of a sudden they define the social dialect on the subject.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

No, its mostly the same 10 people over and over... the usual 18-year-old warrior girl type


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't misinterpret you. I got it and my point was there are many like you. Many more than most believe.


most of society is fucked up...we're all "functioning" with problems to varying degrees....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


not mine, this was the voice in my head, from the crib....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Did we really need to tell this story AGAIN? Good casting, anyway. Takes guts to follow Ledger's performance. I'll probably see it...


i like Joaquin's work in general, and am interested in his take on the joker....but no...the fucking story has been told so many times it's obscuring itself in alternate 'facts'...i wonder what hollywood is going to do when they chew up all the available comic books? are they gonna start making movies out of "little golden books"....i can't wait to see who they cast as "the poky little puppy".......


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 9, 2019)

Been watching turkeys fight for dominance for 2 days now. There's one huge Tom that's been kicking every other Tom's ass. He had one pinned down stomping on it yesterday. Fucking vicious. They really are pretty when they display, these turkeys have ridiculously blue heads.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Been watching turkeys fight for dominance for 2 days now. There's one huge Tom that's been kicking every other Tom's ass. He had one pinned down stomping on it yesterday. Fucking vicious. They really are pretty when they display, these turkeys have ridiculously blue heads.


that also means you have a flock of hens around too. They are vie-ing for dominance of the flock.....i have a couple of mating pairs on my property.....you can hear them from the house sometime. After they're done, go look for feathers...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

Morning btw....

Coffee is hot and new.....working on the first cup right now......

picked off some more flora picture yesterday while i was practicing....


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> They really are pretty


Not the kind of pretty I'd put in my mouth.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> Not the kind of pretty I'd put in my mouth.


I'm not a huge fan of turkey meat, they're too lean. I like a roasted leg occasionally, but that's it. Chicken or duck for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of turkey meat, they're too lean. I like a roasted leg occasionally, but that's it. Chicken or duck for me.


there is light and dark meat on a a turkey, to keep in mind.....and also how's it actually cooked is another thing......just deep fry the son of a gun...and your good


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

My position on eating birds is well documented.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that also means you have a flock of hens around too. They are vie-ing for dominance of the flock.....i have a couple of mating pairs on my property.....you can hear them from the house sometime. After they're done, go look for feathers...


Oh yeah, there were 2 hens watching the fight. I had about a half dozen hens come through this morning with one Tom, but it didn't look like the big one. There's used to be a ton more turkeys around, but the new owners of the farm behind me did a good job taking their numbers down. They're corn farmers and hate the turkeys cause they tear up their seed.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> there is light and dark meat on a a turkey, to keep in mind.....and also how's it actually cooked is another thing......just deep fry the son of a gun...and your good


That's why I like legs, I'm all about that dark meat. Deep fried turkey is the best way I've ever had it. We're supposed to be doing one this 4th of July at the beach, can't wait.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2019)

These were the ones that didn't take the "G"s deal the other day. Bet this batch does some time, plus a zillion in atty's fees LOL

_*Lori Loughlin and 15 other parents slapped with new charges in college cheating scandal*_
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ny-college-cheating-parents-face-new-charges-20190409-ghycbuv3y5btvm3nqt6r4hi6xa-story.html
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/04/09/lori-loughlin-faces-two-years-in-prison-more-if-she-doesnt-reach-a-quick-plea-deal/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of turkey meat, they're too lean. I like a roasted leg occasionally, but that's it. Chicken or duck for me.


you just gotta use more mayonnaise.....(or gravy, if it's hot....)....chicken is cool, i like the taste of duck, but it's way too greasy....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you just gotta use more mayonnaise.....(or gravy, if it's hot....)....chicken is cool, i like the taste of duck, but it's way too greasy....


Before, when I had only had duck in Chinese food joints I thought the same thing. Then I had it from somewhere that knew how to cook it. Tender, moist and not fatty at all. I've tried cooking it myself a few times, mostly in a pan with mixed results, but once I followed a recipe called 3hour duck, for a roast, and it was superb. It had you make gravy from the drippings. Oh. My. God.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Before, when I had only had duck in Chinese food joints I thought the same thing. Then I had it from somewhere that knew how to cook it. Tender, moist and not fatty at all. I've tried cooking it myself a few times, mostly in a pan with mixed results, but once I followed a recipe called 3hour duck, for a roast, and it was superb. It had you make gravy from the drippings. Oh. My. God.


Yeah, I've had good duck and bad duck; when it's good duck, it is divine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've had good duck and bad duck; when it's good duck, it is divine.


"I give you very best duck."


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've had good duck and bad duck


I must have had the bad duck, I remember it being like dark coloured compared to chicken. It was like weird chicken if anything.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> I must have had the bad duck, I remember it being like dark coloured compared to chicken. It was like weird chicken if anything.


I tried it when we went on our cruise, super oily, not a fan and I’ll eat almost anything. Maybe the way it was prepared, idk.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I tried it when we went on our cruise, super oily, not a fan and I’ll eat almost anything. Maybe the way it was prepared, idk.



It is fucking fantastic when prepared correctly. The French do it just right, super tasty...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It is fucking fantastic when prepared correctly. The French do it just right, super tasty...


Throw up a recipe that resembles the prep you're talking about & I'll give it a whirl.
I roasted duck once (as you would a chicken) & the cement pond was full of Texas Tea.
Yuck!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Throw up a recipe that resembles the prep you're talking about & I'll give it a whirl.
> I roasted duck once (as you would a chicken) & the cement pond was full of Texas Tea.
> Yuck!
> 
> View attachment 4315185


masterchef jr did an episode last night with duck.....how to break it down and let the kids cook it......damn there were some great dishes they made......next was a cupcake showdown.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

one of the entries with duck, she got top 3


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

Here is how to break one down, if anyone wants to know...


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> one of the entries with duck, she got top 3


Looks delicious. I would eat that!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> Looks delicious. I would eat that!


me and u both, think all those dishes i would eat....the youngest if i'm right is 7 or 8, the oldest in this competition is 12, i think...


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> me and u both, think all those dishes i would eat....the youngest if i'm right is 7 or 8, the oldest in this competition is 12, i think...


I've not watched a full show.

Are the kids supervised/coached at all while they are cooking for the judges?
































I hope it taste better than the fish sandwich.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> I've not watched a full show.
> 
> Are the kids supervised/coached at all while they are cooking for the judges?


no they are not, once they go through selection, they are on they're own with the judges

some of the stuff they come out with is freaking amazing.....think one season there was one child that was 6 who competed......one of the judges asked him "how long he's been cooking" the kid said "all my life"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> no they are not, once they go through selection, they are on they're own with the judges
> 
> some of the stuff they come out with is freaking amazing.....think one season there was one child that was 6 who competed......one of the judges asked him "how long he's been cooking" the kid said "all my life"


All I gotta do is blink & 6 years passes by.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All I gotta do is blink & 6 years passes by.


i know the feeling man

kinda me driving through a very small town, blink and your through another year has passed.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

woohoo......score....


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 10, 2019)

I hear Platypus is tasty. Gotta marinade for like a week though. Teriyaki Platypus. Ice cold Fosters beer and you're set.


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2019)

https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/oregon-excess-weed-mairjuana-export-plan-774986/

*What Is Oregon Going to Do With Over a Million Pounds of Excess Weed?*
Oregon’s legal industry is currently sitting on approximately 1.3 million pounds of perfectly good pot that state and federal laws prohibit them from selling.


PM me for pick up and delivery information. I have experience in disposing of weed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/oregon-excess-weed-mairjuana-export-plan-774986/
> 
> *What Is Oregon Going to Do With Over a Million Pounds of Excess Weed?*
> Oregon’s legal industry is currently sitting on approximately 1.3 million pounds of perfectly good pot that state and federal laws prohibit them from selling.
> ...


you sure it's perfectly good? the "industry" hasn't impresses me so far, when all i hear about is shit getting refused for pesticides and worse...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey Oregon! Make dragon balls and do a lottery where you can win them. Think of the revenue!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/oregon-excess-weed-mairjuana-export-plan-774986/
> 
> *What Is Oregon Going to Do With Over a Million Pounds of Excess Weed?*
> Oregon’s legal industry is currently sitting on approximately 1.3 million pounds of perfectly good pot that state and federal laws prohibit them from selling.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you sure it's perfectly good? the "industry" hasn't impresses me so far, when all i hear about is shit getting refused for pesticides and worse...


I smoked Oregon pot shop weed for. Couple years. Rarely was it good even though it was so called “tested” and once you do find a good strain and grower , good luck trying to get it again because the shops are so inconsistent and move so many different gardeners through the same pheno strain won’t stay in the shelf very long. And Los angels pot shop weed is far worse then Oregon. They sell poison.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2019)

achoo...
this is all pollen. 






https://www.foxnews.com/us/pollmageddon-spotted-blanketing-north-carolina-before-downpour-amid-rough-allergy-season


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> achoo...
> this is all pollen.
> 
> 
> ...


yep, it's about like that down where i'm at too.......even though my truck is gray, it was a yellowish green this morning so i had to wash it off this morning


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, it's about like that down where i'm at too.......even though my truck is gray, it was a yellowish green this morning so i had to wash it off this morning


Same here, amazing pollen season. I can't shovel down enough Benadryl. Actually resorted to Alka Seltzer today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, amazing pollen season. I can't shovel down enough Benadryl. Actually resorted to Alka Seltzer today.


Benadryl actually puts me to sleep so i have to use a different brand most of the time. Now when i got shower with pollen under a oak tree,and also got stung by the honey bees, yeah i hit the Benadryl big time, fell asleep on the couch. smoke on one side, beer on the other. Tv was basically watching me at that point...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2019)

Random post just to get one on this page.

Now for that lottery ticket . . .


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Random post just to get one on this page.
> 
> Now for that lottery ticket . . .


Good luck.

















Depending on your outlook this could be a winning combination.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad for me no tickets are sold in this state.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)

https://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/love-sex/sex/watch-chinese-sperm-extractor-goes-viral-for-all-the-wrong-reasons-21003774


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2019)

Wish me luck! I'm hoping sometime today that I can quit my job. I got an offer yesterday but told them they were short 5 grand. I should get a call this morning with an updated offer. Either way the offer is 11k more than what I already make. 
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, amazing pollen season. I can't shovel down enough Benadryl. Actually resorted to Alka Seltzer today.


alka seltzer? the fizzy shit? or do they make an allergy medicine?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/crime-courts/fugitive-taunts-police-facebook-reveals-whereabouts-gets-arrested-n993716

some people can't keep their mouths shut...
she's pretty....pretty stupid....


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)

Hopefully, you can afford the Chinese sperm extractor with the money.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/crime-courts/fugitive-taunts-police-facebook-reveals-whereabouts-gets-arrested-n993716
> 
> some people can't keep their mouths shut...
> she's pretty....pretty stupid....


Must be a quiet place if missing a court date gets you on a top ten wanted list.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wish me luck! I'm hoping sometime today that I can quit my job. I got an offer yesterday but told them they were short 5 grand. I should get a call this morning with an updated offer. Either way the offer is 11k more than what I already make.
> SH420


Good Luck! I love quitting jobs. Are you gonna say fuck ya’ll and walk out or give 2 weeks?


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wish me luck! I'm hoping sometime today that I can quit my job. I got an offer yesterday but told them they were short 5 grand. I should get a call this morning with an updated offer. Either way the offer is 11k more than what I already make.
> SH420


 

Send them a First Class Registered Special Delivery Letter.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> alka seltzer? the fizzy shit? or do they make an allergy medicine?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 12, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wish me luck! I'm hoping sometime today that I can quit my job. I got an offer yesterday but told them they were short 5 grand. I should get a call this morning with an updated offer. Either way the offer is 11k more than what I already make.
> SH420





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good Luck! I love quitting jobs. Are you gonna say fuck ya’ll and walk out or give 2 weeks?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2019)

When you realise your new bf lied to you abt his age coz he’s all over Wikipedia!?! Why do they do it?


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> When you realise your new bf lied to you abt his age coz he’s all over Wikipedia!?! Why do they do it?









Who names their kid Wikipedia?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> When you realise your new bf lied to you abt his age coz he’s all over Wikipedia!?! Why do they do it?


Is he older or younger than the lie?

(Always nice when you come visit)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Is he older or younger than the lie?
> 
> (Always nice when you come visit)


I’m coming! Be careful what you wish for! 

1962 does not = 49 years old !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Who names their kid Wikipedia?


Have you ever lied about your age and if so, how many years did / would you take off?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> When you realise your new bf lied to you abt his age coz he’s all over Wikipedia!?! Why do they do it?


Cause you're hot and many guys will say whatever it takes to get with you? Oh, was that hypothetical?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I’m coming! Be careful what you wish for!
> 
> 1962 does not = 49 years old !


 Lol no I'm vintage '61


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I’m coming! Be careful what you wish for!
> 
> 1962 does not = 49 years old !


It's hard for some people to get old


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lol no I'm vintage '61


Seems to be my target audience at the moment !


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Seems to be my target audience at the moment !


You're gonna have ta SPEAK UP young lady

~wicked denture-smacking sounds~

~edit~ I must say. "I'm coming! Be careful what you wish for!" is sigworthy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You're gonna have ta SPEAK UP young lady
> 
> ~wicked denture-smacking sounds~
> 
> ~edit~ I must say. "I'm coming! Be careful what you wish for!" is sigworthy.


the old signature days! How funny! Do we still have those ? Well I’ve been invited somewhere else.. DM.. hahah


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good Luck! I love quitting jobs. Are you gonna say fuck ya’ll and walk out or give 2 weeks?


I got my offer. It is what it is but, it has upto a 10% bonus plan, based of yearly numbers... I can make shit happen and get that 10% easily!
It needs to be signed by the ceo, so Monday I get the official offer.

I will give 2 weeks notice but I'm leaving to Vegas on Friday and not going back to work til Thursday. I have 3 sick days I need to use.
Maybe I retract my vacation request and use sick days instead. 3 sick days and 1 vacation day in 2 weeks... they ain't getting much more out of me.

On a side note, I'm going to the shark's game to celebrate
GO SHARKS!!! IT'S PLAYOFFS BABY!!

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Seems to be my target audience at the moment !


Not quite, vintage 1950 here. I'm good for a few more rounds


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not quite, vintage 1950 here. I'm good for a few more rounds


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Have you ever lied about your age and if so, how many years did / would you take off?


I've never lied about my age but I like older women so it's not a problem.


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Have you ever lied about your age and if so, how many years did / would you take off?


I have never deceived a woman to date me, although I did have a phony ID that granted me access to adult beverages 3 years early.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not quite, vintage 1950 here. I'm good for a few more rounds


I will bear that in mind! 
How are you sweetie?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I will bear that in mind!
> How are you sweetie?


Pretty good. It seems that summer is deciding to return and it will be a hot one. How about you; you keep doing these drive bys but no real info on what you are up to. I believe you moved and started a business venture? Details doll, quite a few of us are very fond of you and miss your presence. How are your critters?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 12, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I’m coming! Be careful what you wish for!
> 
> 1962 does not = 49 years old !


Ms. March 2019?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 12, 2019)

Women fully ten years younger than me give me the eye in the checkout line


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2019)

There is an advantage to being a "Silver Fox" to quote the local NP.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty good. It seems that summer is deciding to return and it will be a hot one. How about you; you keep doing these drive bys but no real info on what you are up to. I believe you moved and started a business venture? Details doll, quite a few of us are very fond of you and miss your presence. How are your critters?


 hey you! 
Well some huge gossip ignited last night. 
A girl who started a charity group for endo sufferers has been found out to be a soft porn star! She’s taking money from the charity to pay for her lifestyle. So that’s where I went off to! It’s gonna blow up on Facebook today. 
A lot of things have happened, I was actually sick and got better on RSO. Long story but Drs can’t find anything! Stupid fuckers can’t explain how I fixed 25 years of passing out pain. 
There’s so much. I gotta DM you. What’s been happening?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 13, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Women fully ten years younger than me give me the eye in the checkout line


Are you sure that’s not me?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got my offer. It is what it is but, it has upto a 10% bonus plan, based of yearly numbers... I can make shit happen and get that 10% easily!
> It needs to be signed by the ceo, so Monday I get the official offer.
> 
> I will give 2 weeks notice but I'm leaving to Vegas on Friday and not going back to work til Thursday. I have 3 sick days I need to use.
> ...


Congratulations! Yes try to use all your free money days. Every state has different laws on what PTO they have to cash out for you and give you back on your last paycheck when you leave.
If your getting a sign on bonus and you don’t need the money right away see if you can roll it into an IRA because they will tax 25% of it and suddenly the 5,000 dollar sign on bonus dwindles down to $3,700! Then you might even be able to use that IRA deposit as a tax deduction off your taxable income, but not sure. Have fun at the hockey game!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 13, 2019)

Here's a trick I learned to avoid 401k cash out penalties. Consult a tax pro for real guidance. It was my 401k rep that told me how to do it when I called them about the cash out options. If you have the option to invest in company stocks through your 401k plan, do that before you leave. When you leave you can do what I think was called an "in kind transfer" (?) of your 401k stocks to real stocks in your name without the penalties. You'll need to open a personal investment account, do it with whoever runs your 401k just to make things easier. Then cash out the stocks. I think it was something like 12% more I ended up with when I did it, it was a considerable amount.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m running out of Obie-Cue’s sweet rub. Guess I gotta go get some more. I’m at half a bottle and I can’t have that! 
 
Here’s a pic for those that don’t know. Best rub ever.


lahadaextranjera said:


> Are you sure that’s not me?


How ya been? Hope all is well on your side of the world.


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 13, 2019)

I took a fat ass shit. Was hella constipated.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey Bro! How’s it going ? Hope you and the family are ok? Gotta see your plants and what you’ve been up to! 


Gary Goodson said:


> I’m running out of Obie-Cue’s sweet rub. Guess I gotta go get some more. I’m at half a bottle and I can’t have that!
> View attachment 4316975
> Here’s a pic for those that don’t know. Best rub ever.
> 
> How ya been? Hope all is well on your side of the world.


 Bro


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2019)

Struck me as to how reminiscent he was to Roy Orbison voicewise


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Struck me as to how reminiscent he was to Roy Orbison voicewise


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Here's a trick I learned to avoid 401k cash out penalties. Consult a tax pro for real guidance. It was my 401k rep that told me how to do it when I called them about the cash out options. If you have the option to invest in company stocks through your 401k plan, do that before you leave. When you leave you can do what I think was called an "in kind transfer" (?) of your 401k stocks to real stocks in your name without the penalties. You'll need to open a personal investment account, do it with whoever runs your 401k just to make things easier. Then cash out the stocks. I think it was something like 12% more I ended up with when I did it, it was a considerable amount.


Good advice, WF, many folks don't realize the implications of terminating or withdrawing from their 401K improperly. I would also suggest anyone in this position talk with a financial advisor NOT connected to the 401K plan or your employer. You need to be sure that whomever you talk to has a fiduciary responsibility to you and not to the plan or the employer. This is an important legal and investment definition.

_Registered investment advisors (RIAs) and their representatives are bound to a fiduciary standard as part of the Investment Advisors Act of 1940. And, certain designations, such as Certified Financial Planner (CFP), require their users to be fiduciaries. On the other hand, brokers and certain other professionals who often use the title "advisor" are not fiduciaries and are merely bound to the much-looser suitability standard. This simply means that the products they recommend need to be appropriate for the client -- not necessarily the lowest-cost and best-fitting options._


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2019)

hell of a comeback despite all the other shit in his life.
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny-tiger-woods-masters-20190414-vz2xa7qpfrawpd2zwye63bufv4-story.html


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 14, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> hey you!
> Well some huge gossip ignited last night.
> A girl who started a charity group for endo sufferers has been found out to be a soft porn star! *She’s taking money from the charity to pay for her lifestyle. *So that’s where I went off to! It’s gonna blow up on Facebook today.
> A lot of things have happened, I was actually sick and got better on RSO. Long story but Drs can’t find anything! Stupid fuckers can’t explain how I fixed 25 years of passing out pain.
> There’s so much. I gotta DM you. What’s been happening?



Here in the States charities refer to that as, 'Administrative Expenses...'


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue jackets are kicking ass!!!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

well shit, another weekend gone....owe well.....

Howdy on this nice beautiful monday, 55F this morning, gonna be in the lower 80's by this afternoon.....

Coffee is on, nice and hot.......creamer out, sugar out.......

Hope everyone had a safe weekend too.....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2019)

Drug the hubby to a neurologist and got to stick needles into him. A good time was had by all ;D


Edited to add: Maybe not so much by the hub, but science.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Drug the hubby to a neurologist and got to stick needles into him. A good time was had by all ;D
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Maybe not so much by the hub, but science.


I thought I might have heard a cackle in the back ground.
Good times indeed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 15, 2019)

I did it, turned in my 2 week notice!
Bittersweet it is. 
My direct boss was really excited for me, gave me a big hug. I'm really going to miss having him as a boss. My dotted line boss... not so happy. He told me I was breaking his heart. I've done a really good job for them. They'll obviously survive, but they're gonna feel it for sure. I'm certain they'll be hiring 2 buyers to replace me. 
I'm going to miss my team but not the chaos. Controlled chaos I can handle. The shit I've had to deal with over the last 3 yrs... fuck that, I'm done!
I have a feeling I'm going to be bored at my new job. I can hardly wait! 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did it, turned in my 2 week notice!
> Bittersweet it is.
> My direct boss was really excited for me, gave me a big hug. I'm really going to miss having him as a boss. My dotted line boss... not so happy. He told me I was breaking his heart. I've done a really good job for them. They'll obviously survive, but they're gonna feel it for sure. I'm certain they'll be hiring 2 buyers to replace me.
> I'm going to miss my team but not the chaos. Controlled chaos I can handle. The shit I've had to deal with over the last 3 yrs... fuck that, I'm done!
> ...


As long as it is bored with more money, WIN


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)

Ok, the "what's for dinner" thread seems to be accessible atm so here's some food porn.
Fresh Black rock bass w/ all the accoutrements.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/15/health/cannabis-anesthesia-study/index.html

*Cannabis users needed up to twice the sedation for medical procedures, small study say*


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2019)

* Baby T rex goes on sale on eBay, sparking paleontologists' outcry *
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/16/baby-t-rex-for-sale-ebay-paleontology-outcry


You wouldn’t normally associate the world of dutiful natural history preservation with sporadic bursts of all-caps letters and exclamation points – or at least not until last month, when the fossil of an infant Tyrannosaurus rex, potentially the only in existence, went on sale on eBay for the “buy it now” price of $2.95m...........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

you see shit on the news and think, "man, glad that shit don't happen here..." then you see this shit....

https://www.wvlt.tv/content/news/Police-Fatal-officer-involved-shooting-in-Pigeon-Forge-508598391.html
that's 7 miles from my house...

then 2 days later...
https://www.foxcarolina.com/news/local_only/police-respond-to-fatal-shooting-at-tanger-outlets-in-sevierville/article_86b39b4e-60a4-11e9-831f-63bf891ca509.html

that's 10 miles from my house...time to move to an island...and start laying land mines all over the beach...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/15/health/cannabis-anesthesia-study/index.html
> 
> *Cannabis users needed up to twice the sedation for medical procedures, small study say*


wonder if that's why i always need more Novocaine at the dentist?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder if that's why i always need more Novocaine at the dentist?


I do too & wonder ? ?

Last year I caught a big fish hook in my hand DEEP - two squirts of something into the IV plus a local didn't even come close to numbing it so they knocked me out with propofol & yanked it out with pliers.
Doctor even mentioned that I had a "high resistance" to pain killers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do too & wonder ? ?
> 
> Last year I caught a big fish hook in my hand DEEP - two squirts of something into the IV plus a local didn't even come close to numbing it so they knocked me out with propofol & yanked it out with pliers.
> Doctor even mentioned that I had a "high resistance" to pain killers.


me too, last time i needed stitches, they had to shoot me up twice...


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder if that's why i always need more Novocaine at the dentist?


Yes, I insist in letting them know ahead of time I need extra to prevent any time being wasted... I have a similar issue when I have my rhizo's done, as I have them done with only partial sedation, and they pretty much reach the safe ceiling of whatever the shit is they can give you, while I still experience considerable pain during the ablation procedure.

I try not to think about it, but there was about this time last year when I was recovering from the saw incident still. or was it the year before... time just seems to flow into one blob once you reach a certain age it seems.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yes, I insist in letting them know ahead of time I need extra to prevent any time being wasted... I have a similar issue when I have my rhizo's done, as I have them done with only partial sedation, and they pretty much reach the safe ceiling of whatever the shit is they can give you, while I still experience considerable pain during the ablation procedure.
> 
> I try not to think about it, but there was about this time last year when I was recovering from the saw incident still. or was it the year before... time just seems to flow into one blob once you reach a certain age it seems.


sounds like it sucks, but the alternative scares me worse...Rhizotomy....yeah, i trust a doctor to fuck with my spinal cord....i think i'll just keep bitching about my back hurting, at least i'm not doing it as a quadriplegic in a wheelchair....


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

It makes a huge difference in quality of life when done correctly, it seems to last longer with every application.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you see shit on the news and think, "man, glad that shit don't happen here..." then you see this shit....
> 
> https://www.wvlt.tv/content/news/Police-Fatal-officer-involved-shooting-in-Pigeon-Forge-508598391.html
> that's 7 miles from my house...
> ...


"Investigators state that it appears the shooter *did not know either victim, nor were the victims related*. "

And now you know why crowds are a bad idea.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> It makes a huge difference in quality of life when done correctly, it seems to last longer with every application.


are they actually working on your spine? or the nerves in a specific part of your body that's causing you pain?


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

As far as I can tell it is the nerves as they come out of the spine around the lower back.
You are on a bed made from carbon fibre so it won't interfere with the x-ray machine they use to find the nerves.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> "Investigators state that it appears the shooter *did not know either victim, nor were the victims related*. "
> 
> And now you know why crowds are a bad idea.


maybe shoot anybody that looks suspect..., you should be good then


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> "Investigators state that it appears the shooter *did not know either victim, nor were the victims related*. "
> 
> And now you know why crowds are a bad idea.


the mall where they got shot is big, and close to where the big car show is going on...i'm thinking it was probably road rage gone way the fuck out of hand....or the guy was just a fucking psycho...newport/cosby is real fucking inbred redneck country...REALLY...a few years ago many public officials were arrested and booted from office for running a huge cock fighting ring..all kinds of shit goes on just 20 miles down the road...
http://archive.knoxnews.com/news/local/20-charged-in-cocke-county-including-retired-police-captain-ep-409926045-359355631.html/

https://publicintegrity.org/education/abuse-in-court-deputy-strikes-boy-in-court-boy-charged-with-assault/

i know a lot of crazy people, no fucking shit crazy people that i wouldn't turn my back on if i could help it, and every single one of them is from cocke county....so while i'm surprised that this incident happened, i wasn't surprised at all to see the perpetrator was from cocke county...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did it, turned in my 2 week notice!
> Bittersweet it is.
> My direct boss was really excited for me, gave me a big hug. I'm really going to miss having him as a boss. My dotted line boss... not so happy. He told me I was breaking his heart. I've done a really good job for them. They'll obviously survive, but they're gonna feel it for sure. I'm certain they'll be hiring 2 buyers to replace me.
> I'm going to miss my team but not the chaos. Controlled chaos I can handle. The shit I've had to deal with over the last 3 yrs... fuck that, I'm done!
> ...


Congrats bro...


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

Possum is having a party for you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2019)

Great, zombie pigs..







*Scientists Restore Some Function In The Brains Of Dead Pigs*​
_https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/04/17/714289322/scientists-restore-some-function-in-the-brains-of-dead-pigs?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20190417&utm_campaign=breakingnews&utm_term=nprnews_


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you see shit on the news and think, "man, glad that shit don't happen here..." then you see this shit....
> 
> https://www.wvlt.tv/content/news/Police-Fatal-officer-involved-shooting-in-Pigeon-Forge-508598391.html
> that's 7 miles from my house...
> ...






He went there to kill someone because women kept turning him down. I bet he wont even get life if the child survives, plus his three squares a day. Should just push him out a helicopter, at the very least. Just sick.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

some people deserve being set on fire


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Great, zombie pigs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4319380


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2019)

Caves are OK with the electric lights and guide and walkway. NFW I would ever do this. Even being the best is no guarantee.
_
"A British cave diver who was part of the dramatic rescue of a Thai youth soccer team last year was himself rescued from a pitch-black underwater cave in northern Tennessee on Wednesday night, authorities said"._
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/rescue-under-way-u-k-cave-diver-tennessee-n995691


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2019)

*Great white sharks are afraid of orcas, study finds *
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/great-white-sharks-are-afraid-of-orcas-study-finds/ar-BBW2yu7?ocid=spartandhp










I never thought about this.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Great white sharks are afraid of orcas, study finds *
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/great-white-sharks-are-afraid-of-orcas-study-finds/ar-BBW2yu7?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> 
> ...


That's just payback. The whales remember _Megalodon_.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2019)

I


lokie said:


> *Great white sharks are afraid of orcas, study finds *
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/great-white-sharks-are-afraid-of-orcas-study-finds/ar-BBW2yu7?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> 
> ...


Seen something like this on shark week a year or two ago. And the great whites were tagged so they could see exactly when the sharks spit and how long they stayed down. It's was a eye opener.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That's just payback. The whales remember _Megalodon_.


No matter what you are there is always something bigger and badder, to paraphrase my father.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Caves are OK with the electric lights and guide and walkway. NFW I would ever do this. Even being the best is no guarantee.
> _
> "A British cave diver who was part of the dramatic rescue of a Thai youth soccer team last year was himself rescued from a pitch-black underwater cave in northern Tennessee on Wednesday night, authorities said"._
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/rescue-under-way-u-k-cave-diver-tennessee-n995691


Got PADI certified in 1974 & have never had the slightest compulsion to swim into a dark cave. . . Ever!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Great white sharks are afraid of orcas, study finds *
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/great-white-sharks-are-afraid-of-orcas-study-finds/ar-BBW2yu7?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if it hurts when sharks shit their own teeth.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got PADI certified in 1974 & have never had the slightest compulsion to swim into a dark cave. . . Ever!


I dove lava tubes in HI, maybe 50-60' with a clear path to the exit at the other end, once was enough.
On the other hand diving in the dark can be fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got PADI certified in 1974 & have never had the slightest compulsion to swim into a dark cave. . . Ever!


Precisely, what is the point? Just go to a stimulus deprivation tank and enjoy the safety and warmer water.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No matter what you are there is always something bigger and badder, to paraphrase my father.


Bigger is not always badder..... but it makes for a damn fine head start.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I dove lava tubes in HI, maybe 50-60' with a clear path to the exit at the other end, once was enough.
> On the other hand diving in the dark can be fun!


In earlier years I (hobby/semi-commercially) collected tropical fish in Key West which is easiest while they're sleeping and you haven't lived till something big & solid bumps into you in the dark.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 18, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did it, turned in my 2 week notice!
> Bittersweet it is.
> My direct boss was really excited for me, gave me a big hug. I'm really going to miss having him as a boss. My dotted line boss... not so happy. He told me I was breaking his heart. I've done a really good job for them. They'll obviously survive, but they're gonna feel it for sure. I'm certain they'll be hiring 2 buyers to replace me.
> I'm going to miss my team but not the chaos. Controlled chaos I can handle. The shit I've had to deal with over the last 3 yrs... fuck that, I'm done!
> ...



Had to go take a drug test today. Turns out shitting in the cup is not a sure fire way to pass. I feel bad... I've been telling people it's how we do!!
Fortunately I had some synthetic pee with me. They took the sample, I should be good! 

I start vacation tomorrow... 4/20 in Vegas! Gonna celebrate the new job!!

SH420


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Turns out shitting in the cup is not a sure fire way to pass. I feel bad... I've been telling people it's how we do!!


I always tell them to fill their bladder with someone else's urine. That's what the Olympic athletes do.


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I always tell them to fill their bladder with someone else's urine. That's what the Olympic athletes do.


Is that what docking is for?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Is that what docking is for?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

LOL good to see you @Blue Wizard


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL good to see you @Blue Wizard


I got a bit of a break while I'm doing laundry. I even got to work on my shitty little car a little bit the other day. I'm looking for tires for it but nobody in town has any or can order any but I did find some on ebay. Took a while to sort through and find actual car tires instead of trailer tires (which 2 of the 4 already on it are btw) but I found a set of four for a little over $100 shipped.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got a bit of a break while I'm doing laundry. I even got to work on my shitty little car a little bit the other day. I'm looking for tires for it but nobody in town has any or can order any but I did find some on ebay. Took a while to sort through and find actual car tires instead of trailer tires (which 2 of the 4 already on it are btw) but I found a set of four for a little over $100 shipped.


I wish you lived closer. I would adopt you. Whatever you do never get a Volvo! By law you have to replace rotors every time you slap pads on it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Whatever you do never get a Volvo! By law you have to replace rotors every time you slap pads on it


I'll stick with the chick magnet I've already got.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2019)

Anybody been watching Jeopardy lately?

That James Holzhauer is one smart mofo. Fucking computer!


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)

lol, yeah , choices for small tires are limited these days. I run 13"ers


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2019)

_"The Southern California couple who pleaded guilty in February to torture, false imprisonment and endangering their 13 children, some for dozens of years, in a case that shocked the world were sentenced Friday to life in prison with the possibility of parole only after 25 years"
.https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/19/california-couple-david-louise-turpin-torture-children-sentenced/3520999002/_


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"The Southern California couple who pleaded guilty in February to torture, false imprisonment and endangering their 13 children, some for dozens of years, in a case that shocked the world were sentenced Friday to life in prison with the possibility of parole only after 25 years"
> .https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/19/california-couple-david-louise-turpin-torture-children-sentenced/3520999002/_


they are gonna be there for a very long time. Heard that one of the daughters had come in before sentencing and be-rated them big time......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> they are gonna be there for a very long time. Heard that one of the daughters had come in before sentencing and be-rated them big time......


She had just cause no doubt.
I hate sharing O2 with creatures like that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She had just cause no doubt.
> I hate sharing O2 with creatures like that.


me too, i came from a place like that in my earlier years......long time ago.....sometimes it still haunts me this day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2019)

Flying the colors while in Dom Rep.


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2019)

https://deadspin.com/amateur-mma-fighter-beats-up-man-jerking-off-in-front-o-1834169947


----------



## neosapien (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2019)

Every time I read an article about how much the USA spends on "Foreign" aid or support, I'm reminded of articles like this. I mean, they're the future of America, come on now!

_“I’ve spent nights sometimes where I can’t sleep because I’m trying to figure out if I have enough to pay bills and get groceries to feed my kids.”_ – Candace Field, mom

https://www.worldhunger.org/america-many-hungry-kids/
https://www.nokidhungry.org/sites/default/files/pdfs/families_on_the_brink_-_hunger_in_our_schools_micro_report.pdf
https://patch.com/new-york/new-york-city/shocking-number-manhattan-kids-go-hungry-study-finds?utm_term=article-slot-1&utm_source=newsletter-daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Every time I read an article about how much the USA spends on "Foreign" aid or support, I'm reminded of articles like this. I mean, they're the future of America, come on now!
> 
> _“I’ve spent nights sometimes where I can’t sleep because I’m trying to figure out if I have enough to pay bills and get groceries to feed my kids.”_ – Candace Field, mom
> 
> ...


They're poor and have nothing to offer the govt. Usually the "aid" we give comes with lucrative provisions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2019)

Who said "nattering nabobs of negativism"? No fair googling, likely only folks over 40 will know, older will remember


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Who said "nattering nabobs of negativism"? No fair googling, likely only folks over 40 will know, older will remember


I didn't remember even with the Googling, 'course I blame that on Rorer and Abbott Labs


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Who said "nattering nabobs of negativism"? No fair googling, likely only folks over 40 will know, older will remember


LOL I wonder who actually wrote it. He was a puppet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I wonder who actually wrote it. He was a puppet.


At least we knew he was alive. Actually I believe he wrote it as he was fond of word play, recall he had others.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Who said "nattering nabobs of negativism"? No fair googling, likely only folks over 40 will know, older will remember


Spiro Agnew? Not sure if I spelled that right. Referring to the media. I think it was at the Republic National Convention in San Diego.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Spiro Agnew? Not sure if I spelled that right. Referring to the media. I think it was at the Republic National Convention in San Diego.


Yep


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2019)

*36,500-Year-Old Footprints*
Could these 36,500-year-old footprints that were discovered in the Carpathian Mountain Cave Re-Write History? This location has quite the historic significance. Transylvania is not only famous for Count Dracula’s legend, but the region was also where many battles were fought.







In the 1960s, about 400 footprints were discovered in a Ciur-Izbuc cave located in the Western Carpathians of Transylvania, Romania. Radiocarbon measurements of two cave bear bones excavated just below the footprints indicate that Homo sapiens made these tracks around 36,500 years ago, say anthropologist David Webb of Kutztown University in Pennsylvania and his colleagues. The question still remains, what happened to the mysterious people who once lived in this cave?


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)

I found one.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> I found one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Who said "nattering nabobs of negativism"? No fair googling, likely only folks over 40 will know, older will remember


Agnew?...really? i was going to guess Dr. Smith from "lost in space"......


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Agnew?...really? i was going to guess Dr. Smith from "lost in space"......


Oh yeah. Agnew was a strange fellow and I believe the first weaponized Vice President. He was Nixon's intentional and planned attack dog, as he could say shit that would be "unseemly" for a President to say; my how times have changed


----------



## 420God (Apr 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah. Agnew was a strange fellow and I believe the first weaponized Vice President. He was Nixon's intentional and planned attack dog, as he could say shit that would be "unseemly" for a President to say; my how times have changed


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm finally... _*finally. *_Getting a break next week. I don't know where the hell I'm going but it's going to be away from here for at least 4 or 5 days.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm finally... _*finally. *_Getting a break next week. I don't know where the hell I'm going but it's going to be away from here for at least 4 or 5 days.



Cocaine and hookers, bro. Cocaine and hookers...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Cocaine and hookers, bro. Cocaine and hookers...


Ahhh, back in the old irresponsible days.

I hesitate to think what those girls look like today though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ahhh, back in the old irresponsible days.
> 
> I hesitate to think what those girls look like today though.



Lol. You know none of those girls are still alive...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Morning


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Morning


Good morning! What's up and how are you?


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

6 feet tall mound of shells turning into sand


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4324527 View attachment 4324521 View attachment 4324525
> 6 feet tall mound of shells turning into sand


Live shell collecting off that beach must be off the hook with that many washed up - but then again you have lots of really big sharks there, so there's that deterrent.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning! What's up and how are you?


Hey hey been better girlfriend but after transplanting these clones I’m much improved 

How are you guys? @BarnBuster I think I tweeted you lol 

Still have the unexplained bradycardia and they don’t know why. I got pissed at the ER and took out my IV and left. Idiots 

I need a new strain


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

I've collected some pretty nice ones in the area, in the past.
I was heavy into shells as a kid. I'm an aspy, so I can also rattle off their latin names.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've collected some pretty nice ones in the area, in the past.
> I was heavy into shells as a kid. I'm an aspy, so I can also rattle off their latin names.


I lived in South Florida and collected Liguus tree snails before we realized they were being depleted & collecting was banned.
I have around 100 of them & to my knowledge at least half a dozen are extinct mostly due to habitat destruction.
 
 
 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liguus


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

I picked up a few specimens from high up a dune that was covered in trees at Lake Pleasant in Knysna when I was a kid. Probably still have it somewhere. I remember how light it was compared to a seashell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> I picked up a few specimens from high up a dune that was covered in trees at Lake Pleasant in Knysna when I was a kid. Probably still have it somewhere. I remember how light it was compared to a seashell.


Yeah, the tree snails typically don't have environmental conditions requiring thick shells but this particular family can be unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

I love collecting shells. The media has ruined what used to be a hidden little spot in Venice where the beach WAS littered in sharks teeth, seems maybe to have been a prehistoric nursey. My bother found a megaldon (so) tooth, big as your hand


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love collecting shells. The media has ruined what used to be a hidden little spot in Venice where the beach WAS littered in sharks teeth, seems maybe to have been a prehistoric nursey. My bother found a megaldon (so) tooth, big as your hand


My buddy found a couple of those in N Fla - I've never found one & don't expect to living where I do.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love collecting shells. The media has ruined what used to be a hidden little spot in Venice where the beach WAS littered in sharks teeth, seems maybe to have been a prehistoric nursey. My bother found a megaldon (so) tooth, big as your hand


 I have a coupla hundred shark's teeth I collected from a beach in the Chesapeake. Another spot that I wager has been uhm civilized.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

You never know GWN I reckon they were every where at one time...

What happened around here?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> You never know GWN I reckon they were every where at one time...
> 
> What happened around here?


Same old RIU drama - but the best keep hanging around & chatting, really the only reason I'm here, for the friends.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My buddy found a couple of those in N Fla - I've never found one & don't expect to living where I do.








Pliocene West Coast N. America. Megalodon could likely have lived in Alaska waters.
https://www.businessinsider.com/maps-of-north-american-continent-2012-7


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Pliocene West Coast N. America. Megalodon could likely have lived in Alaska waters.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/maps-of-north-american-continent-2012-7


There you go.
Isn’t that a beautiful picture


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)

https://www.traveller24.com/MyTravels/oh-sheep-new-zealand-unseats-sa-as-the-sexiest-accent-in-the-world-20190429


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4324569
> Hey hey been better girlfriend but after transplanting these clones I’m much improved
> 
> How are you guys? @BarnBuster I think I tweeted you lol
> ...


I'm in trimming mode and my back is on fire. That's ridiculous about the bradycardia. Have them put in a pacer and be done with it! So easy these days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Have them put in a pacer and be done with it! So easy these days.


Has an uglier car ever been built?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Has an uglier car ever been built?
> 
> View attachment 4325025


LOL the truly disturbing edition ^^^^.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the truly disturbing edition ^^^^.


Knew a guy in my H/S class that had one of these.
 
It was bad ass & would nearly lift the front end.
He got his g/f preggers & traded it in for a pacer (aka: aquarium on wheels).


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Knew a guy in my H/S class that had one of these.
> View attachment 4325060
> It was bad ass & would nearly lift the front end.
> He got his g/f preggers & traded it in for a pacer (aka: aquarium on wheels).


I went to school with someone who had a sweet grand national.. He sold it for drugs and a Hyundai elantra


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

lol I had a 1963 Buick Special a la fast times at ridgemont high


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I had a 1963 Buick Special a la fast times at ridgemont high
> 
> View attachment 4325070


Thats badass


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Has an uglier car ever been built?
> 
> View attachment 4325025


 Here's my submission, the Nissan Puke


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the truly disturbing edition ^^^^.


Stacking your family in the order you want them to catch fire. Classy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Here's my submission, the Nissan Puke


I wanted that car or the Nissan Cube when I was in school.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanted that car or the Nissan Cube when I was in school.


 I'm not a big fan of the Pube either


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in trimming mode and my back is on fire. That's ridiculous about the bradycardia. Have them put in a pacer and be done with it! So easy these days.


i end up doing a lot of my trimming standing up, but my problem is sciatica, not sure if it would make a difference for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Pube either


I thought the juke was cute and looked like a frog. the cube was unique and I didn't see many of them. I never noticed the rear window was shaped like a C.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Has an uglier car ever been built?
> 
> View attachment 4325025


Yes


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the truly disturbing edition ^^^^.


What is disturbing is the need for head room in the trunk.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> Stacking your family in the order you want them to catch fire. Classy.


It appeals to my OCD. I can't fault it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It appeals to my OCD. I can't fault it.


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i end up doing a lot of my trimming standing up, but my problem is sciatica, not sure if it would make a difference for you.


Thanks, but it's from prolonged positioning. I shouldn't bitch. I'm much better after the growth hormone. All the radiculopathy is gone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2019)

ok i really don't wanna to adult anymore.....damn i still have 3 hrs to go here at work........fudge


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Yes
> View attachment 4325105


 There is something "world's oldest teenager" about the Aztek


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Tommy Chong has a beautiful black Tesla lol I saw video of him leaving Dank City and running over the curbs in it


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Has an uglier car ever been built?
> 
> View attachment 4325025


But they weighed 3000lbs and in 78 you could get a 304 V8 with a stick shift. Perfect sleeper.
I saw one of these gremlins back in the late 80s and have always wanted one. Tiny car +big motor =


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)

Lol, I had a tiny old Audi A80 with the whole drivetrain from a Passat in.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Yes
> View attachment 4325105


Pt cruiser is worse


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

My aunt has one of those toaster cars. Feels like sitting in a shoebox.
I’ll be getting in the Tacoma to go to the beach lol 
Annie I swear to God I have no idea what they’re waiting on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> But they weighed 3000lbs and in 78 you could get a 304 V8 with a stick shift. Perfect sleeper.
> I saw one of these gremlins back in the late 80s and have always wanted one. Tiny car +big motor =


put at big block in it, and watch it twist the frame.......


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Pt cruiser is worse


 than even the TP cruiser


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Pt cruiser is worse


Cant believe I forgot about that one. Given the effort they put in, so is the prowler.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cant believe I forgot about that one. Given the effort they put in, so is the prowler.


 The Prowler was, like, why?
An automatic transmission and a V6 is all sortsa wrong for something designed to emulate a T-bucket. 

They had this development mule ... did a Jeep designer get aholt of it?!


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2019)

The Yugo was not pretty.







*The Yugo GV*
Worst Production Year: 1991 with fewer than 4,000 models sold (lol, I knew 1 of them)

Why Did It Flop?
The Yugo GV is what happens when you try to sell a car designed for poor, third-world Eastern European countries in the United States. Though the GV enjoyed some initial success due to its low price tag, it was simply too riddled with design flaws to be profitable. Anything that could go wrong with the Yugo often did. The engine randomly overheated and stalled, the safety restraints broke and, on occasion, the radio fell out of the dashboard. The failures were so bad that the Listeners of NPR's "Car Talk" named the Yugo the "Worst Car of the Millenium."


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> The Yugo was not pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a football with wheels.............biggest POS's i've ever seen, think i used one for target pratice once....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> The Yugo was not pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Yugo wasn't pretty, but it had that basic functional look that all the dirt-cheap cars had. 
But then again I think the 2CV is cool.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Don’t forget the Adobe...


https://images.app.goo.gl/EBrHRH7RAE2m6Kq88


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

sometimes i have to wonder........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sometimes i have to wonder........
> View attachment 4325710


That bug needs to switch to Unleaded.
Getting porky.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That bug needs to switch to Unleaded.
> Getting porky.


yeah.....that's just someone who has to much time on they're hands, gotta to admit the handy work on the metal....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sometimes i have to wonder........
> View attachment 4325710


hoverbug?
~edit~ no obvious lift fan intake ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> hoverbug?
> ~edit~ no obvious lift fan intake ...


naw just a person who has a lot of time on they're hands i suppose.....

i'm more into the dune buggy and sand rails honestly.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That bug needs to switch to Unleaded.
> Getting porky.


They use it to smuggle drugs.

Totally not suspicious...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

Some people have junk in their trunk -- I've got poop in mine! 

Gonna mix up some top-dress ferts for Mrs. Stool's outdoor plants. (She likes to plant em but their survival is my problem. )
 
Looks fancy, but this stuff is cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some people have junk in their trunk -- I've got poop in mine!
> 
> Gonna mix up some top-dress ferts for Mrs. Stool's outdoor plants. (She likes to plant em but their survival is my problem. )
> View attachment 4325738
> Looks fancy, but this stuff is cheap cheap cheap.


some of the best stuff is the cheap stuff....3 to 4 dollars a bag, and then amend a little ....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> some of the best stuff is the cheap stuff....3 to 4 dollars a bag, and then amend a little ....


It's amazing huh?

Go to home depot or lowes to look for organic lawn fertilizer and you'll pay at least 3X as much -- and in my area, phosphorous is not allowed in products that are labeled as "lawn fertilizer". (long story)

Those bags of chicken shit were $10 each. 
Same for the worm castings.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's amazing huh?
> 
> Go to home depot or lowes to look for organic lawn fertilizer and you'll pay at least 3X as much -- and in my area, phosphorous is not allowed in products that are labeled as "lawn fertilizer". (long story)
> 
> ...


it is.....instead i'll go to my local feed store, get some of the cheap stuff, then i'll amend with chicken, worm, and i'll also add a little crushed sea shell for calcium. 

We have the same problem with phosphorous down here too....well unless you titled a major farmer, if not, it's a no go.....they'll real strict about it here....


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sometimes i have to wonder........
> View attachment 4325710


Hmm, convert a Bug into an Airstream. Would love to see the Bug towing this one '51 Cruisette


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4325799


nice that's an early car too....mid to late 50's i'd imagine...and from the looks vert too....

that car would go for a very high price with the market as it is today


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice that's an early car too....mid to late 50's i'd imagine...and from the looks vert too....
> 
> that car would go for a very high price with the market as it is today


yeah, '61. The Airstream is the Bambi (16 ft); the smallest was the Cruisette at 14.9 ft


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2019)

dang, watch out for those snakes.

_*"Total Bill: *$142,938, including $67,957 for four vials of antivenin. ($55,577.64 was charged for air ambulance transport.) The balance included a ground ambulance charge and additional hospital and physician charges, according to the family’s insurer, IU Health Plans."

https://khn.org/news/april-medical-bill-of-month-143k-snakebite-antivenin/_
https://www.crofab.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, '61. The Airstream is the Bambi (16 ft); the smallest was the Cruisette at 14.9 ft


the one in the advertisement is prolly a 61, but the one in the picture bellow is a lot earlier

how i know is the turn signals, 61 had them at the top of the fender, the one bellow the turn signals are on the side corners which tells me mid to late 50's

we just did a resto on a 61 black/black

the airstreams are beautiful, i been in a few, i'm amazed at the workmanship of them


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2019)

Found this on twitter..
Name one thing in this picture


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Found this on twitter..
> Name one thing in this picture
> View attachment 4325862


Wow...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Found this on twitter..
> Name one thing in this picture
> View attachment 4325862


That's awesome!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's awesome!


I cant agree if its awesome because i cant name one thing in it lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I cant agree if its awesome because i cant name one thing in it lol


Me neither!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Oxygen?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I cant agree if its awesome because i cant name one thing in it lol





Chunky Stool said:


> Me neither!


Whew, I thought it was just me.
wtf is all that stuff?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Found this on twitter..
> Name one thing in this picture
> View attachment 4325862


I see a wall and possibly a chair back.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks like a stuff squirrel to the right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Squirrel and miniature baby grand piano?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Found this on twitter..
> Name one thing in this picture
> View attachment 4325862


Garbage


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I see a wall and possibly a chair back.


I was about to commit to a chair rail (extreme right about 2/3 up) bit ain't even sure of that.

~edit~on closer inspection I believe the "chair rail" is rumples in a bedsheet against the wall. Thus I say the white surface under the right bank of crap is a sheet on a mattresslike surface.

~edit some more~ Whoa totally missed the decoded image. Even the mattress I thought I saw was an artifact. Wow.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

looks like the inside of a My little pony arsehole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> looks like the inside of a My little pony arsehole.


how do you know what the inside of a my little pony's asshole looks like?


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you know what the inside of a my little pony's asshole looks like?


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2019)

https://newspunch.com/transgender-weightlifting-title/
https://newspunch.com/male-wins-womens-weightlifting/

*Former Male Wins Women’s Weightlifting Competition*

March 20, 2017 Sean Adl-Tabatabai News, World 7







*A 39-year-old transgender who was born male has won her first international women’s weightlifting title in Australia. 

The 39-year-old lifted 123kg in the snatch discipline, and then produced a clean-and-jerk lift of 145kg for a 268kg total – 19kg better than the second-placed competitor.
*
Snatch, clean-and-jerk this
* 


*
Denying biological fact does not mean there will be an equal playing field.


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://newspunch.com/transgender-weightlifting-title/
> https://newspunch.com/male-wins-womens-weightlifting/
> 
> *Former Male Wins Women’s Weightlifting Competition*
> ...


A similar story came from Canada a few months back.
https://www.cbc.ca/sports/transgender-woman-track-cycling-1.4863381
Just wait till they get into boxing, it'll be a bloodbath.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2019)

Morning everyone......

It's a muggy 75F this morning, moisture from the south is justa pouring in now.....

For those in the North, Okey, and Araka states watch out from heavy storms.....yesterday's storm spawned a reported 29 tornado's in those areas...so beware....

Coffee is on, nice and hot.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://newspunch.com/transgender-weightlifting-title/
> https://newspunch.com/male-wins-womens-weightlifting/
> 
> *Former Male Wins Women’s Weightlifting Competition*
> ...


that shit ain't fair...if she won the LGBTXYZ olympics, then i'd be impressed...that's a eunuch with boobs being stronger than women....


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that shit ain't fair...if she won the LGBTXYZ olympics, then i'd be impressed...that's a eunuch with boobs being stronger than women....


It certainly seems unfair.

More importantly, what/who are you referring to when you say "LGBTXYZ"? Strikes me as dismissive and mocking of a particular group.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> It certainly seems unfair.
> 
> More importantly, what/who are you referring to when you say "LGBTXYZ"? Strikes me as dismissive and mocking of a particular group.


I’m apart of that LBGTLMNOPQRS group and I don’t find it offensive, just sayin


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2019)

It’s 90 and I’m going swimming


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> It certainly seems unfair.
> 
> More importantly, what/who are you referring to when you say "LGBTXYZ"? Strikes me as dismissive and mocking of a particular group.


i'm not particularly concerned with how things strike you...or anyone else.
got a problem with me, just tell me what it is...if you don't, get the fuck out of my face.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not particularly concerned with how things strike you...or anyone else.
> got a problem with me, just tell me what it is...if you don't, get the fuck out of my face.


Easy Disco. My responses to you dont depend on your concern. I believe I told you what my problem is, and you just now conveniently acknowledged it. Therefore, I don't have to get the fuck out of your face, agreed?


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

I don't think you have anything to gain by pursuing this


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2019)

Sunscreen just doesn’t work


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2019)

Bee Pee


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/may/02/shrimp-cocaine-found-in-all-tested-in-rural-county-suffolk

_...researchers have found cocaine in all samples of shrimp tested in a rural area of eastern England, with ketamine also widespread.
Scientists from King’s College London, in collaboration with the University of Suffolk, made the “surprise” discovery after taking samples from 15 locations across the mostly rural county of Suffolk..._​


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bee Pee


JATO pack


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> *Easy Disco*. My responses to you dont depend on your concern. I believe I told you what my problem is, and you just now conveniently acknowledged it. Therefore, I don't have to get the fuck out of your face, agreed?


LOL


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bee Pee


Have you ever been outside on a nice sunny day and swear you just got hit with a raindrop?


----------



## outliergenetix (May 2, 2019)

When your hobbies include cannabis concentrates and cooking you are gonna need the content creators to be a bit more specific in their title and pictures. this was in my yt thread and i literally had to watch this to see if it was about weed or regular cooking. turns out it was the later so if you aren;t a self proclaimed chef you can forgo the video


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> When your hobbies include cannabis concentrates and cooking you are gonna need the content creators to be a bit more specific in their title and pictures. this was in my yt thread and i literally had to watch this to see if it was about weed or regular cooking. turns out it was the later so if you aren;t a self proclaimed chef you can forgo the video


I'd dab that.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Yeah but that is just regular Cape Town weather, you will be walking in the sun while rain falls on you.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

They have probably been making these for 40 years... awesome


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah but that is just regular Cape Town weather, you will be walking in the sun while rain falls on you.


So that happens often?

I have seen it rain while the sun blazed the sky a few times but that's a rare freak weather phenomenon in those areas.







A sunshower or *sun* shower is a meteorological phenomenon *in* which *rain falls while* the *sun* is shining. ... Sometimes a sunshower is created when a single *rain* cloud passes overhead, and the *Sun's*angle keeps the *sunlight* from being obstructed by overhead clouds.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshower
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshower


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

Yeah, especially around the city bowl, rain that is falling closer to the mountain from a cloud, may drift and fall at a different place...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 2, 2019)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## BarnBuster (May 3, 2019)

Kids, nowadays 

_"The shooter rushed inside a classroom Tuesday and opened fired just as Howell and about 30 other students were listening to final presentations in an anthropology class.

Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department Chief Kerr Putney said 21-year-old Howell ran at the gunman and knocked him off his feet — something that eventually helped police arrest the suspect."
_
https://wtkr.com/2019/05/02/petition-aims-to-give-unc-charlotte-shooting-hero-riley-howell-full-honors-military-burial/


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Kids, nowadays
> 
> _"The shooter rushed inside a classroom Tuesday and opened fired just as Howell and about 30 other students were listening to final presentations in an anthropology class.
> 
> ...


Hero right there


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 3, 2019)

Jack Herer shatter kind of day 
Cleaned and did laundry. Crappy day for the beach 
Here’s a friendly psa:
DO NOT USE THIS STUPID ASS NECTAR TASTER.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Jack Herer shatter kind of day
> Cleaned and did laundry. Crappy day for the beach
> Here’s a friendly psa:
> DO NOT USE THIS STUPID ASS NECTAR TASTER.
> View attachment 4327340


I've sworn off ass nectar entirely
~edit~ I've found out those silicone containers will ruin extracts and hash. I'm guessing the catalyst (used to set the silicone) chews up THC, again catalytically.


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've sworn off ass nectar entirely
> ~edit~ I've found out those silicone containers will ruin extracts and hash. I'm guessing the catalyst (used to set the silicone) chews up THC, again catalytically.


When tasting ass nector you need to modify your tools in order to assertain the savory relationship of the sensitive components.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've sworn off ass nectar entirely
> ~edit~ I've found out those silicone containers will ruin extracts and hash. I'm guessing the catalyst (used to set the silicone) chews up THC, again catalytically.


What??? I gotta through my pucks out? lol ok I just use that one to collect but I didn’t know thank you brother.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What??? I gotta through my pucks out? lol ok I just use that one to collect but I didn’t know thank you brother. View attachment 4327479


 I really like those small glass cosmetic jars. However since I've found CCELL cartridges (they work with uncut distillate, which is my daily smoke, I've retired the pipe I used to use. (Warning - I bought a supposed CCELL cartridge at a local retailer. It was a cheap knockoff, and it leaked. Buyer beware. I ordered then direct from Hamilton Devices.)


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I really like those small glass cosmetic jars. However since I've found CCELL cartridges (they work with uncut distillate, which is my daily smoke, I've retired the pipe I used to use. (Warning - I bought a supposed CCELL cartridge at a local retailer. It was a cheap knockoff, and it leaked. Buyer beware. I ordered then direct from Hamilton Devices.)


I pretty much only do shatter and crumble from the dispensary. I’ll be damned if I’m paying $55 for an 1/8th of bud. And their distillates suck. The grams come in nice recycled glass jars. Don’t drop the shatter!!!
My niece gets nice gram cartridges in Miami with a helluva choice. It’s all a ripoff here. Same stuff I see go for $15 a gram in another state is $60 here...


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

the cartridges for the vivant vault are quite nice and should work on your other devices.
A bit pricy at about $10 a pop, they make on for shatter and wax and one for oils.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I pretty much only do shatter and crumble from the dispensary. I’ll be damned if I’m paying $55 for an 1/8th of bud. And their distillates suck. The grams come in nice recycled glass jars. Don’t drop the shatter!!!
> My niece gets nice gram cartridges in Miami with a helluva choice. It’s all a ripoff here. Same stuff I see go for $15 a gram in another state is $60 here...
> View attachment 4327521


saliva running fro mah face,,, wish our market would catch on.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I really like those small glass cosmetic jars. However since I've found CCELL cartridges (they work with uncut distillate, which is my daily smoke, I've retired the pipe I used to use. (Warning - I bought a supposed CCELL cartridge at a local retailer. It was a cheap knockoff, and it leaked. Buyer beware. I ordered then direct from Hamilton Devices.)


Yeah breaking it was the ultimate retirement. You were serious about not using it again.

The really nice thing about the CCells is how inexpensive and easy it is to refill them. I store my syringes in the freezer, a minute or two with the blow dryer and it's refilled.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah breaking it was the ultimate retirement. You were serious about not using it again.
> 
> The really nice thing about the CCells is how inexpensive and easy it is to refill them. I store my syringes in the freezer, a minute or two with the blow dryer and it's refilled.
> 
> View attachment 4327816 View attachment 4327817


Marry me


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Marry me


You fish too. That is a very tempting offer.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

I have more tackle than him.... and having more than one wife is legal here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have more tackle than him...


Ohhh and thusly may be the problem lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You fish too. That is a very tempting offer.


 You need to ask the catch-and-release question. That could be a dealbreaker. If @Blue Wizard will give me wardrobe assistance, slot me in as a bridesmaid.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ohhh and thusly may be the problem lol


 Tackle envy lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

@sunni Happy Birthday to a very handsome young man.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have more tackle than him.... and having more than one wife is legal here.


That's one of her more attractive options. She carries less baggage  although you do a mean braai and have lovely beaches. Although I imagine your wife would efficiently dispatch me and I'd end up braaied.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

Depends how good you are with housework...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 4, 2019)

Well that was a pretty shitty vacation. Lots of road construction everywhere I went, half the places I wanted to go to were closed, out of business or under repair. I got sick the first day so I figured I'd just lay in my hotel room and watch some TV, then the cable went out for several hours. Then on the trip home some bitch tried to steal my wallet while I was buying coffee at a gas station.

I did buy a really nice new pipe and a beat up bass guitar to fix up, I got it for dirt cheap because it was in such sorry shape but it cleaned up nice. They go for about 10x what I paid for it used online.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well that was a pretty shitty vacation. Lots of road construction everywhere I went, half the places I wanted to go to were closed, out of business or under repair. I got sick the first day so I figured I'd just lay in my hotel room and watch some TV, then the cable went out for several hours. Then on the trip home some bitch tried to steal my wallet while I was buying coffee at a gas station.
> 
> I did buy a really nice new pipe and a beat up bass guitar to fix up, I got it for dirt cheap because it was in such sorry shape but it cleaned up nice. They go for about 10x what I paid for it used online.


That sounds like an especially bad vacation. Sorry to read it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Depends how good you are with housework...


I'm dead


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 4, 2019)

lol my tackle is in the drawer 

my wife would love for someone to entertain me, just ask her. I cook, clean, fish, and swim like a mermaid 

lol we just got back from the beach actually. nice and sunburny type day. warm breeze, swam, average hr today 52. wtf


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 4, 2019)

@curious2garden you reckon I’m really just an athlete after all? 52 after swimming for 2 hours is kind of low, but I feel fine. my bff is cross country runner and had to get a pacer at 50. I think I just won’t check it again unless I’m about to pass out lol
Headband loaded and ready for rig


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @sunni Happy Birthday to a very handsome young man.


Thank you he had a blast 
Bouncy house was a hit haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I did buy a really nice new pipe and a beat up bass guitar to fix up, I got it for dirt cheap because it was in such sorry shape but it cleaned up nice. They go for about 10x what I paid for it used online.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like an especially bad vacation. Sorry to read it.


----------



## abalonehx (May 4, 2019)

I've been dooown..since I began to crawl..


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2019)

Happy May 5th


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 5, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/04/sport/kentucky-derby-maximum-security/index.html


Русский сговор или обструкция?

2019 Дерби Кентукки заканчивается исторической дисквалификацией

Longshot Country House пересек финишную черту вторым в дерби в Кентукки в субботу, но был объявлен победителем после того, как второй фаворит Максимальной безопасности был дисквалифицирован за вмешательство.


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm dead


I guess I'm washing floors again


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I guess I'm washing floors again


One of the things I missed the most after my kids left the nest was their contribution to the family household via chores.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> One of the things I missed the most after my kids left the nest was their contribution to the family household via chores.


This may be true but I'm pretty sure my grandmother was relieved to see the last of her brood of 9 leave the homestead.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

lokie said:


> This may be true but I'm pretty sure my grandmother was relieved to see the last of her brood of 9 leave the homestead.
> View attachment 4328442


LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2019)

Whooaaa


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Whooaaa


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 6, 2019)

I got a new stockpot today whooo hoooo


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got a new stockpot today whooo hoooo
> 
> View attachment 4329163


Oooh what kind did you get(brand & size)? I’m always making soups, stocks, and broths. Just this past weekend I made homemade Pho. And it all started with a 12 hour stock. It turned out amazing.


----------



## Stoptalkingtome (May 7, 2019)

I’m not sure of the brand but it’s huge and aluminum. I got it at a garage sale for fity cents lol it’s just like my grandma’s. If it wasn’t 91 degrees I’d make some potato soup.
I’m going to the beach instead, imagine that.

Yes it’s me. I’m hiding


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2019)

a criucifix!


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

with some balls


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 7, 2019)

Dickheads everywhere. What’s wrong with people?


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4325703 Don’t forget the Adobe...
> 
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/EBrHRH7RAE2m6Kq88


Is that car made out of dirt.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dickheads everywhere. What’s wrong with people?


It's the penis plague. The Schlong Flu.The Erection Infection. _La peste dure. _The A-cock-a-lips.

The Centers for Dick-sease Control have officially declared a Level 1 e-pecker-demic. Those who have not had a recent penis inoculation are urged to remain indoors. Authorities are currently working on an oral wank-cine.

To do a violence to the Bugs Bunny quote ... "we're up to our fetlocks in fucksticks". Government analists don't see matters going down any time soon. Hard times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It's the penis plague. The Schlong Flu.The Erection Infection. _La peste dure. _The A-cock-a-lips.
> 
> The Centers for Dick-sease Control have officially declared a Level 1 e-pecker-demic. Those who have not had a recent penis inoculation are urged to remain indoors. Authorities are currently working on an oral wank-cine.
> 
> To do a violence to the Bugs Bunny quote ... "we're up to our fetlocks in fucksticks". Government analists don't see matters going down any time soon. Hard times.


Sometimes you gotta take it where you can get it.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

Animal health and hand jobs, I think they have a position for you..


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 8, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Is that car made out of dirt.


Absolutely, made of clay. Wreck it, no problem


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Survival of the fittest at it again


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oooh what kind did you get(brand & size)? I’m always making soups, stocks, and broths. Just this past weekend I made homemade Pho. And it all started with a 12 hour stock. It turned out amazing.


I got a nice Cusinart 8 quart SSteel as part of a set years ago and it held up real well, but some of the reviews I read now are critical of Cusinart's quality. I notice some of the military surplus places offer HD aluminum ones occasionally but they are massive. Maybe a restaurant supply place? How many quart do you need? I think you get what you pay for on these.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I got a nice Cusinart 8 quart SSteel as part of a set years ago and it held up real well, but some of the reviews I read now are critical of Cusinart's quality. I notice some of the military surplus places offer HD aluminum ones occasionally but they are massive. Maybe a restaurant supply place? How many quart do you need? I think you get what you pay for on these.


I bought an 8 gal (32 qt) SS from Amazon 3 yrs ago for $60. A brute to move when full lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2019)

One of those windshield stickers is for emissions. This truck in front of me says Fuck That.

I had to back off so I could breathe, WTF?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I got a nice Cusinart 8 quart SSteel as part of a set years ago and it held up real well, but some of the reviews I read now are critical of Cusinart's quality. I notice some of the military surplus places offer HD aluminum ones occasionally but they are massive. Maybe a restaurant supply place? How many quart do you need? I think you get what you pay for on these.


It really depends on how many you’re cooking for. I’ve got an 8 quart stock pot. That does most of the work for my 4 person family(well, really 5 person, but my youngest only eats chicken nuggets all god damn day!) but if I’m having company I also have an aluminum 12 quart and a big ass 20 quart stock pot that rarely gets used.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 8, 2019)

Made a big batch of some fruity pebble treats this weekend, ended up being pretty damn potent! I had a bbq so I could have some friends over and give them away, I love watching everybody 1 by 1 melting into a big goofy grin and kinda hushing up by the fire after a while. A while back I cooked 10oz of trim/popcorn into 12 sticks of butter, so its really no loss to give it all away. I think everybody had a great time. 

who brews beer? is there a homebrew thread anywhere on this forum? I havent looked but i'm going to right now.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2019)

Saw this and, who else came to mind.. @Gary Goodson.. lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2019)

Lol


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2019)

*Texas Floods Are No Match for Dedicated Pizza Delivery Man*
*



*
That dude has a good work ethic. He was worth a tip that day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother’s day to all the moms out there!


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Never underestimate the power of a good cuss'n. 
It's when the cursing stops that things could become unpredictable.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Texas Floods Are No Match for Dedicated Pizza Delivery Man*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always heard they were tough in Texas. Better not of been cold though there’s no excuse for cold pizza lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Nice ... a naked pianist pic that doesn't run afoul of TOS


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Nice ... a naked pianist pic that doesn't run afoul of TOS


only if you can see his pianis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That's genius but I bet he's as big as a bus by now.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

and taking free rides


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

Once it begins mating, the small, mouse-like creature called antechinus mates with as many females as he can, in frenetic encounters that can each last up to 14 hours over the a period of 2 to 3 weeks: then it begins to disintegrate and eventually dies

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/phenomena/2013/10/07/why-a-little-mammal-has-so-much-sex-that-it-disintegrates/


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

should have called it Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2019)

Penis Love Yeah!!!

*FBI SEIZES OVER 3,000 PENISES DURING RAID AT MORGUE EMPLOYEE’S HOME *





*FBI agents made an astonishing discovery this morning while executing a search warrant at the residence of a Houston mortician: 3,178 embalmed human penises.*

The Federal Bureau of Investigation suspected 54-year old Dave Murray, an employee of the Harris County Morgue, of being implicated in an organ trafficking network.

Investigating several reports of missing organs and body parts, dozens of agents raided his residence this morning, hoping to find evidence of his involvement in the crimes.

What they found on the site was a lot more disturbing than what they expected, as the FBI spokesman Andy Ramirez described the scene in an interview with WNTV-4.

*“There were shelves everywhere, filled with hundreds of glass jars. Each of them contained a penis floating in formalin.” *
According to Agent Ramirez, the accused rapidly confessed everything as soon as he was arrested.

*“He explained in great detail how he had been cutting off dead men’s genital organs and collecting them for more than ten years.” *
It took the FBI more than seven hours to gather all the organs and other pieces of evidence that were found on the site.






A dozen federal agents of the FBI’s Evidence Response Team were still identifying, collecting, and packing jars more than six hours after their arrival on the site.

A total of 53 criminal charges have already been filed against Mr. Murray and hundreds more could be filed over the next few days.

An anonymous FBI source told WNTV-4 that the number of charges could reach over 3,000.

Dave Murray will remain in custody for the moment as a psychiatric evaluation has been ordered to determine if he’s fit to stand trial.

If he is considered fit, he should appear in court in October for the beginning of the procedures.


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Penis Love Yeah!!!
> 
> *FBI SEIZES OVER 3,000 PENISES DURING RAID AT MORGUE EMPLOYEE’S HOME *
> 
> ...


Disturbing.....


----------



## BarnBuster (May 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Penis Love Yeah!!!
> 
> *FBI SEIZES OVER 3,000 PENISES DURING RAID AT MORGUE EMPLOYEE’S HOME *
> 
> ...


Fake news site, I was fooled by the site...once, and c2g caught me out, lol. Scroll down to the very bottom of the page for the disclaimer.
https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees-home/

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fbi-seizes-3000-penises-raid-morgue-employees-home/


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Fake news site, I was fooled by the site...once, and c2g caught me out, lol. Scroll down to the very bottom of the page for the disclaimer.
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees-home/
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fbi-seizes-3000-penises-raid-morgue-employees-home/


So this is fake?
https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/france-91-year-old-catholic-nun-auctions-her-virginity-to-rebuild-notre-dame-cathedral/

Guess i can put my wallet away then


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

Snopes be damned they’re publishing serious science articles that confirmed my suspicions.

*RED-HAIRED PEOPLE AND ORANGUTANS ORIGINATE FROM COMMON ANCESTOR, SAYS NEW STUDY*

They do seem to have a morgue love and inserting children and heads into vaginas fetish


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Made a big batch of some fruity pebble treats this weekend, ended up being pretty damn potent! I had a bbq so I could have some friends over and give them away, I love watching everybody 1 by 1 melting into a big goofy grin and kinda hushing up by the fire after a while. A while back I cooked 10oz of trim/popcorn into 12 sticks of butter, so its really no loss to give it all away. I think everybody had a great time.
> 
> who brews beer? is there a homebrew thread anywhere on this forum? I havent looked but i'm going to right now.


Hey you! I haven't seen you in awhile. @cannabineer just bought another 20 or so of the CCells from https://hamiltondevices.com/ he also brought me some of these to fill them with. I know how much you enjoy hearing about my concentrate excursions so I just wanted to yodel hello.

I also keep them in my Kinetic beer glass. Lucky for us we have several terrific breweries around me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Penis Love Yeah!!!
> 
> *FBI SEIZES OVER 3,000 PENISES DURING RAID AT MORGUE EMPLOYEE’S HOME *
> 
> ...


Education makes all the difference. Have a MD, a specialty in pathology and a fellowship in forensics. Then you write a paper, are lauded, highly paid and respected for your vast penes collection.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


He should have worked out a consultation deal with them


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Fake news site, I was fooled by the site...once, and c2g caught me out, lol. Scroll down to the very bottom of the page for the disclaimer.
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees-home/
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fbi-seizes-3000-penises-raid-morgue-employees-home/


Yeah but it's great fun to discuss


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snopes be damned they’re publishing serious science articles that confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> *RED-HAIRED PEOPLE AND ORANGUTANS ORIGINATE FROM COMMON ANCESTOR, SAYS NEW STUDY*
> 
> They do seem to have a morgue love and inserting children and heads into vaginas fetish


I do love shit slinging so it seems plausible to me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Disturbing.....





BarnBuster said:


> Fake news site, I was fooled by the site...once, and c2g caught me out, lol. Scroll down to the very bottom of the page for the disclaimer.
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/fbi-seizes-over-3000-penises-during-raid-at-morgue-employees-home/
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fbi-seizes-3000-penises-raid-morgue-employees-home/


Somehow, it's still a little disturbing.

Fake news is going downhill.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> He should have worked out a consultation deal with them


I had a similar thing when I was younger, I got to gas up my car in exchange for rating service at fuel stations.

For those unfamiliar... we are not allowed to fuel up cars ourselves here.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I do love shit slinging so it seems plausible to me.


Starting really young my dad would jokingly tell us that red heads stole the fires of hell and turned into vampires when they died. Then he'd drool over Emma Stone and talk about how cute her freckles were. I had a confusing upbringing.


----------



## Bareback (May 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Starting really young my dad would jokingly tell us that red heads stole the fires of hell and turned into vampires when they died. Then he'd drool over Emma Stone and talk about how cute her freckles were. I had a confusing upbringing.



It's understandable.... freckles on a chest are mizmerizing. Mmmmmmm........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It's understandable.... freckles on a chest are mizmerizing. Mmmmmmm........


her freckles are pretty cute. I couldn't find any photos of her with freckles on her chest. I wonder if she covers them up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> her freckles are pretty cute. I couldn't find any photos of her with freckles on her chest. I wonder if she covers them up.


Or she got them removed by a dermatologist. Even some skin products work. Freckles totally suck! I have freckles and they are getting out of control lately. And I use sun block and wear a hat and they still appear. Like When I was living in New Mexico 3 months ago I went on a hike and it was an overcast day and I had sun block on and a hat. When I got back to the car and looked in the mirror I was horrified! A huge freckle grew in the very tip of my nose!! I have been working feverishly for the past month and a half with a skin product that evens out the melatonin and it’s working pretty well. It’s faded a lot but not completely gone. It is best I stay away from southern states with stronger sunlight. That shit is brutal on my flesh.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)

Why do half of gingers look related...?
Kara?


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Or she got them removed by a dermatologist. Even some skin products work. Freckles totally suck! I have freckles and they are getting out of control lately. And I use sun block and wear a hat and they still appear. Like When I was living in New Mexico 3 months ago I went on a hike and it was an overcast day and I had sun block on and a hat. When I got back to the car and looked in the mirror I was horrified! A huge freckle grew in the very tip of my nose!! I have been working feverishly for the past month and a half with a skin product that evens out the melatonin and it’s working pretty well. It’s faded a lot but not completely gone. It is best I stay away from southern states with stronger sunlight. That shit is brutal on my flesh.


Staying out of the sun evens them out and most cosmetic treatments other than deep dermal chemical peel won't really work in the long term. Our dermis was designed to be relatively resistant to chemicals. You'd need something with a solvent carrier and those can have some severe consequences, CSE comes immediately to mind. Laser therapy can remove them and lentigines, although most of the studies have been done on Skin Type III. But if you wish to be rid of them forever look at short pulsed yag laser treatment.

At this point in my life I think I'd look weird without them.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Why do half of gingers look related...?
> Kara?


LOL I wish.


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Staying out of the sun evens them out and most cosmetic treatments other than deep dermal chemical peel won't really work in the long term. Our dermis was designed to be relatively resistant to chemicals. You'd need something with a solvent carrier and those can have some severe consequences, CSE comes immediately to mind. Laser therapy can remove them and lentigines, although most of the studies have been done on Skin Type III. But if you wish to be rid of them forever look at short pulsed yag laser treatment.
> 
> At this point in my life I think I'd look weird without them.


You would not be the same without them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I wish.


Yeah me too. I wish. This is one of the better pictures of
Me . I was having a good hair day here.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

it's to damn early to see that picture......


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah me too. I wish. This is one of the better pictures of
> Me . I was having a good hair day here.
> View attachment 4333294


I think you just proved there are only two versions of us. This is me, just change those eyes to green!



lokie said:


> You would not be the same without them.
> View attachment 4333296


I'd love to look that sexy, unfortunately a leopard can't change their spots ;D

(Thank you)


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

Mornin everyone.....it's a balmy 58F this morning with a little humidity....

Coffee is up and going, get it before it's gone

Misses is sleeping comfortably......


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2019)

Redheads are full of surprises, Never a dull moment.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I wish.


Nah, you are just in the other half.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)

White ladybeard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Redheads are full of surprises, Never a dull moment.
> 
> View attachment 4333301


That was going really well up to about the 2 second mark.  1, 2,


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That was going really well up to about the 2 second mark.  1, 2,


Right up until @Indacouch 's stunt double popped out of the sweet spot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Or she got them removed by a dermatologist. Even some skin products work. Freckles totally suck! I have freckles and they are getting out of control lately. And I use sun block and wear a hat and they still appear. Like When I was living in New Mexico 3 months ago I went on a hike and it was an overcast day and I had sun block on and a hat. When I got back to the car and looked in the mirror I was horrified! A huge freckle grew in the very tip of my nose!! I have been working feverishly for the past month and a half with a skin product that evens out the melatonin and it’s working pretty well. It’s faded a lot but not completely gone. It is best I stay away from southern states with stronger sunlight. That shit is brutal on my flesh.


I get freckles on face and shoulders summer. I've barely seen the sun this year and I'm already have a few on my nose. I use All Good Sunstick with zinc oxide, it works really well and doesn't leave a white film on your face. My partner is blonde with pale, almost translucent skin and has freckles from head to toe. Seems people who have them hate them and those that don't love them.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2019)

A light dusting of freckles on the shoulders and laterally across the nose is hawt


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

I almost forgot. I followed this around the BX a bit yesterday. I considered asking to take his pic but I tend to respect signs.






@Singlemalt


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 14, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Snopes be damned they’re publishing serious science articles that confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> *RED-HAIRED PEOPLE AND ORANGUTANS ORIGINATE FROM COMMON ANCESTOR, SAYS NEW STUDY*
> 
> They do seem to have a morgue love and inserting children and heads into vaginas fetish


You have insulted my heritage hahahaha it’s not my fault my great great grandfather had a thing for red headed apes


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2019)

You remind me of Kristofer Hivju from GoT


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You have insulted my heritage hahahaha it’s not my fault my great great grandfather had a thing for red headed apesView attachment 4333417


Jesus, you look a lot like my son, coloring, shape of the face, body (except he pays money to work out and they pay you), weird ass hair -- is that a style or you just got out of bed (I wonder about that with him too, not sure I wanna know though)?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus, you look a lot like my son, coloring, shape of the face, body (except he pays money to work out and they pay you), weird ass hair -- is that a style or you just got out of bed (I wonder about that with him too, not sure I wanna know though)?


I just got out of the shower no style but that’s I walked out the house lol. Your son sounds like a good looking rooster


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

L


Laughing Grass said:


> You remind me of Kristofer Hivju from GoT


Lol he looks like Conan O’brien brother


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> A light dusting of freckles on the shoulders and laterally across the nose is hawt


Toni Collette. If you haven't watched "Japanese Story" yet, do it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> A light dusting of freckles on the shoulders and laterally across the nose is hawt


Sorry if you've heard this before... 

Back in the 80s, I was smoking weed with a chick in her car when she told me to "put out or get out". 
I didn't walk home -- and quickly discovered that she was covered with freckles from head to toe. 

hawt 
hawt
hawt


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 14, 2019)

lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Toni Collette. If you haven't watched "Japanese Story" yet, do it.
> View attachment 4333486


She's a good actress. I haven't seen her in Japanese Story. I'll take a look, thanks.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Toni Collette. If you haven't watched "Japanese Story" yet, do it.
> View attachment 4333486


That’s a good watch


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s a good watch


There's this one scene with Toni. . . gulp.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2019)

SLAYER


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> SLAYER
> View attachment 4334311


Mine is partial to FFDP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2019)

Nice! 
Can’t wait!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2019)

Last time I went some girl cast a spell on me. It was so fuckin weird. I was walking into the show and she sneaks up behind me and ran her fingers very lightly up my spine and it sent shockwaves through me and I turned around in shock and she stood their laughing at me and says.. “your acting like you never got felt up before. !” And briskly walked away into the crowd. I kinda felt Ike following her fat ass and kicking the shit out of her but SLAYEr has just got on stage . after she did that I couldn’t shake that crazy chill the entire show. It magnified my Hearing and senses and took the show to another higher level. I think she was a witch.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2019)

Yeah, Slayer is fun
 

SH420


----------



## Salmon Ella (May 16, 2019)

Apparently I'll be 1000 before I can start giving any likes, @GreatwhiteNorth how long does it take?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Hmmm. it's a month too early for school summer vacation


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm. it's a month too early for school summer vacation


Early bird gets worms


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last time I went some girl cast a spell on me. It was so fuckin weird. I was walking into the show and she sneaks up behind me and ran her fingers very lightly up my spine and it sent shockwaves through me and I turned around in shock and she stood their laughing at me and says.. “your acting like you never got felt up before. !” And briskly walked away into the crowd. I kinda felt Ike following her fat ass and kicking the shit out of her but SLAYEr has just got on stage . after she did that I couldn’t shake that crazy chill the entire show. It magnified my Hearing and senses and took the show to another higher level. I think she was a witch.


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Early bird gets worms


Poor early worm


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Amen to that fr fr


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (May 17, 2019)

I’ll get the celebrations started down under @Singlemalt. Happy Birthday: )


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last time I went some girl cast a spell on me. It was so fuckin weird. I was walking into the show and she sneaks up behind me and ran her fingers very lightly up my spine and it sent shockwaves through me and I turned around in shock and she stood their laughing at me and says.. “your acting like you never got felt up before. !” And briskly walked away into the crowd. I kinda felt Ike following her fat ass and kicking the shit out of her but SLAYEr has just got on stage . after she did that I couldn’t shake that crazy chill the entire show. It magnified my Hearing and senses and took the show to another higher level. I think she was a witch.


That sounds eerie. Well, at least you can rest well by realizing the fact that magic isn't real


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)

https://www.newscientist.com/article/2203647-cannabis-plant-evolved-super-high-on-the-tibetan-plateau/

_...Cannabis may have had high origins. Where the plant comes from has been a bit of a mystery, but analysis of ancient pollen now suggests it evolved some 3 kilometres above sea level on the Tibetan Plateau. Intriguingly, this site is only a few hundred kilometres from a cave that researchers recently announced was once home to our ancient Denisovan cousins..._​


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2019)

I do what I can to help out people that are new to cooking. It’s kinda my thing. 




So you’re welcome for this one.


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do what I can to help out people that are new to cooking. It’s kinda my thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Be sure to get the proper order correct.

If not, the Mozzarella gets all soft and the Provolone starts to intermingle with the Parmesan.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> Be sure to get the proper order correct.
> 
> If not, the Mozzarella gets all soft and the Provolone starts to intermingle with the Parmesan.


Hey, he’s a 2 time personal chef! So you know you can trust him.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey, he’s a 2 time personal chef! So you know you can trust him.


Yah but a chef who gets personal twice has boundary issues


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yah but a chef who gets personal twice has boundary issues


Just twice? Could be commitment issues.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Just twice? Could be commitment issues.


 This is a situation where a common psychological maneuver common in other sports may be detrimental.
"Be the food" ... what could possibly go wrong


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is a situation where a common psychological maneuver common in other sports may be detrimental.
> "Be the food" ... what could possibly go wrong


lol

That makes me think of a dog we had that was a biter. If it walked in her space it was subject to be bitten.

Each of the grandkids have been nipped. Nothing bad enough to require EMS but enough to get their attention.

The youngest was talking about the biting and noted that the dog had only snapped him once and the others multiple times.
I told him it was because he smelled funny and tasted awful.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> That makes me think of a dog we had that was a biter. If it walked in her space it was subject to be bitten.
> 
> ...


Not enough people give credence to the utility of bad taste.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Not enough people give credence to the utility of bad taste.


or smell


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> or smell


 Thank goodness I don't


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Thank goodness I don't


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey, he’s a 2 time personal chef! So you know you can trust him.


Tuscon personal chef
<div style="background-color:#000000;width:520px;"><div style="padding:4px;"><iframe src="//media.mtvnservices.com/embed/mgid:arc:video:comedycentral.com:f7413133-790a-40a5-98c4-3a8a0ad34b41" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="true"></iframe></div></div>


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2019)

Just got a cold call from a recruiter.
(On a Sunday morning??? Grr...)

Before even asking about the company, I asked him if I would have to relocate.
Yep -- Austin Texas.

Me: "Unless you can pay me a million dollars per year with healthcare benefits, I'm not interested".

*pause*

Recruiter: "Do you really think your skills are worth that much?"

Me:
"No not really, but my wife & I don't want to live in Texas.
Not sure who we hate more, Jerry Jones or Ted Cruz."

*click* <--- he hung up. 

---
(Sorry @BudmanTX ) 
-- edit --
and @Gary Goodson


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just got a cold call from a recruiter.
> (On a Sunday morning??? Grr...)
> 
> Before even asking about the company, I asked him if I would have to relocate.
> ...


Ted Cruz does haz a very punchable face. 


But on another note, my arm has been hurting like a mother fucker the passed few days. I think I slept on it wrong. It doesn’t feel like a strained muscle though. It feels like to the bone...SPINAL!*Mike Tyson voice*


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4333058



Shoulder deep within the borderline...


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/why-does-coffee-make-us-poop-scientists-gave-coffee-to-1834852779
tired of people nagging about your coffee drinking?


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 19, 2019)

https://www.kktv.com/content/news/Woman-arrested-after-troopers-find-173-pounds-of-pot-in-her-van-510146481.html

Yo, 173 pounds of bud? *3800 grams of concentrate? 
*
She got charged with just, only possession and careless driving?

What a world.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just got a cold call from a recruiter.
> (On a Sunday morning??? Grr...)
> 
> Before even asking about the company, I asked him if I would have to relocate.
> ...



Have to agree with @Gary Goodson in the whole punch in the face of Ted Cruz, he's worthless to Texas......

weither you know it or not, Austin is a more liberal city than most in Texas, used to know some very good "gardeners" in that area as well..

I wouldn't have come down anyways till we get this whole Cannabis thing figure out down here anywayz, infact if they don't do something soon might consider relocating cause a major factor my wife.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)

Morning btw......got a nice heavy wind coming out of the south, for those living in North Texas and Okey, beware looks you got some heavy storms coming....

Coffee is on, nice and hot....

Still trying to recover from yesterday, think i got to much heat yesterday while i was mowing lawns.....on a side note....yes snakes are out killed two yesterday, one with the lawnmower and the other with a shot gun......both rattlers....put them on the fence to warn others...


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> *Just got a cold call from a recruiter.*
> (On a Sunday morning??? Grr...)
> 
> Before even asking about the company, I asked him if I would have to relocate.
> ...


It's always nice to be wanted


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning btw......got a nice heavy wind coming out of the south, for those living in North Texas and Okey, beware looks you got some heavy storms coming....
> 
> Coffee is on, nice and hot....
> 
> Still trying to recover from yesterday, think i got to much heat yesterday while i was mowing lawns.....on a side note....yes snakes are out killed two yesterday, one with the lawnmower and the other with a shot gun......both rattlers....put them on the fence to warn others...


Moisture is here, if you got energy....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Moisture is here, if you got energy....


got plenty heading your way today.......ck out northern texas and okey, they are gonna get slammed....hard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> got plenty heading your way today.......ck out northern texas and okey, they are gonna get slammed....hard


News this am said conditions down there make it possible for F5?
Keep yer head down!


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> got plenty heading your way today.......ck out northern texas and okey, they are gonna get slammed....hard


Funny as it may sound I am going to put a hummingbird feeder out today.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> News this am said conditions down there make it possible for F5?
> Keep yer head down!


yeah the old finger of god as it were.......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Funny as it may sound I am going to put a hummingbird feeder out today.


those little guys were around my Aloe yesterday saw 3 of them around that area...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Funny as it may sound I am going to put a hummingbird feeder out today.


This is the time of year we have to bring our bird feeders in.


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is the time of year we have to bring our bird feeders in.
> 
> View attachment 4336489


We're a few weeks yet till the blackies come out this year, they dont really hibrnate here though I have been told, they just get really lazy I guess. When I saw one may 1 a few years back dow got a little interisted and came and investigated.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is the time of year we have to bring our bird feeders in.
> 
> View attachment 4336489


Nice way to get a bear indoors.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Funny as it may sound I am going to put a hummingbird feeder out today.


I keep mine out all year.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is the time of year we have to bring our bird feeders in.
> 
> View attachment 4336489


By comparison Annie's oriole issues seem like nothing. Even so, an oriole family (greedy guts) can wipe out a hummingbird feeder in a day.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> By comparison Annie's oriole issues seem like nothing. Even so, an oriole family (greedy guts) can wipe out a hummingbird feeder in a day.


I'm boiling a lot of simple syrup this time of year. What a bunch of sweet beaks!


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)

only time I make simple syrup is for lemonade


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> We're a few weeks yet till the blackies come out this year, they dont really hibrnate here though I have been told, they just get really lazy I guess. When I saw one may 1 a few years back dow got a little interisted and came and investigated.


The blackies don't bother us - the brownies ate them all.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> got plenty heading your way today.......ck out northern texas and okey, they are gonna get slammed....hard


I've been watching the Weather Channel. Looks brutal. You guys stay safe out there.


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2019)

Just a guess here but I'm pretty sure this cat is not graduating valedictorian of his gymnastics class.


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4336976
> 
> Just a guess here but I'm pretty sure this cat is not graduating valedictorian of his gymnastics class.


lol

It would be funny if he had to have this gif permanently added to any and all of his online social community profiles.
For public idiocy.

Here is another Darwin candidate.
 


For anyone graduating this year.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2019)

I’m going to the beach every day this week just because I can! I have 8 days of captivity to swim off. Tip from MSB to all of you: DO NOT threaten to blow up your insurance company... hahahahaaaaaaaa

Hand to God-DO NOT tell your dr that you’re prepared to die in your sleep and go to heaven. Holy cow I can’t wait to have a body not eaten up with arthritis. 

Snap... I said Ok I’ll go and before I knew it there was a cop outside my room lol serious as my near fatal heart attack.

Deep breath 

Anyway, been wearing yellow safety socks behind locked doors, where your neighbors shuffle down to dinner. Food 8 am, 12 pm, and 5 pm with snack time at 9pm. Don’t take a cookie to your room! You may check ke.

I flew away from that Cookcoo’s nest


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m going to the beach every day this week just because I can! I have 8 days of captivity to swim off. Tip from MSB to all of you: DO NOT threaten to blow up your insurance company... hahahahaaaaaaaa
> 
> Hand to God-DO NOT tell your dr that you’re prepared to die in your sleep and go to heaven. Holy cow I can’t wait to have a body not eaten up with arthritis.
> 
> ...


Things look different from the inside looking out.


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2019)

Every single human that I have interacted with today has managed to piss me off.






This afternoon's schedule looks dubious


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> Every single human that I have interacted with today has managed to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't know how many times i've said that before.......speaking of this is my 4th monday in a row so far.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> Every single human that I have interacted with today has managed to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s up bro, how’s your morning been


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


They just figured out CBD doesn't do shit but reduce inflammation LOL


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)

I just wish we could stop the pretence and ignorance. 20mg doses are a fraction of what I believe is the required daily dose of closer to 1000mg.


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)

Cannabis inhaler...

10mg/puff
100 puffs


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> Cannabis inhaler...
> 
> 10mg/puff
> 100 puffs


We have those here. If they have “Velvet Glove” or any kush strain I’m gonna try it out. I gotta run down there this afternoon.


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)

I've done some back of the envelope calcs, I think an average joint doses something like 7mg.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2019)

3 dead in the "Death Zone", 29K feet. I'd be thinking I'm dead if you are at the end of this line on Everest. Amazing photo, but you damn sure don't want to be in this cluster fuck at night 

 

https://www.foxnews.com/world/everest-traffic-jam-deaths


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> 3 dead in the "Death Zone", 29K feet. I'd be thinking I'm dead if you are at the end of this line on Everest. Amazing photo, but you damn sure don't want to be in this cluster fuck at night
> 
> View attachment 4338990
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/everest-traffic-jam-deaths


yeah that was a couple of days ago...put a ref in the beauty thread to it..got my from ABC news network...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)

It's been on of these days....
 

guess it will when i go to beer later...


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> Early signs of organic success.
> View attachment 4153283
> 
> A Dogwood sprout. It was about 5" including roots 6 weeks ago.
> ...


Update.




The dogwoods a yr later.

Nothing but my home mix organics and rain and an occasional hosing if it is hot and dry for a week or more. 

This combined with the results of my last crop indicates this mix will support a water only cycle.

I'm so excited.


----------



## abalonehx (May 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> 3 dead in the "Death Zone", 29K feet. I'd be thinking I'm dead if you are at the end of this line on Everest. Amazing photo, but you damn sure don't want to be in this cluster fuck at night
> 
> View attachment 4338990
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/everest-traffic-jam-deaths


WTF?


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> WTF?


----------



## abalonehx (May 24, 2019)

No Hysteria. Rare way to die. It needs no embellishment.


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> No Hysteria. Rare way to die. It needs no embellishment.


climbing to one's death is not a healthy way to die.


----------



## abalonehx (May 24, 2019)

It takes some big frozen ballz tho.


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

I'm not going to feel sorry for anyone that intentionally participates in the EXTREME of an extreme hobby.

They knew the risk going in. Then to make matters worse they put their own life in peril and then trust in "other people" to make crucial decisions.







I do not celebrate death.

People make their own choices, pay $$$$$, then live, or not, by them.


Now you add , a traffic jam at 30K feet and _*people *_standing around in negative wind blown temps and tell
me it is not some type of hysteria. Add the number of saps just standing around waiting to die and the assemblage becomes hysterical.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 25, 2019)

Methotrexate burst


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2019)

I didn’t like how it was looking . So I took all of them off. I saw a painting at the Nelson Atkins Museum by Brigit Riley that I really liked and inspired me to change directions.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I didn’t like how it was looking . So I took all of them off. I saw a painting at the Nelson Atkins Museum by Brigit Riley that I really liked and inspired me to change directions.


I'm drawn to the deepest of blue and greens, reminds me of a storm far across a wheat field. 

(I like the way you put in the white clouds)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm drawn to the deepest of blue and greens, reminds me of a storm far across a wheat field.
> 
> (I like the way you put in the white clouds)


You are so very sweeet. Thank you for the kind words . I’m actually just starting on this one. Lol. I ripped all the paper targets off ( what now appears as white clouds) and will begin new rows but in waves like Brigit not just straight rows like I had before.


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are so very sweeet. Thank you for the kind words . I’m actually just starting on this one. Lol. I ripped all the paper targets off ( what now appears as white clouds) and will begin new rows but in waves like Brigit not just straight rows like I had before.


Don't forget the happy little trees.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 25, 2019)

Sick as a dog today. Woke up around 5 am throwing up and havent been able to stop. Powerade, chicken noodle and durban poison. Oh and rest. Lots of rest.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Don't forget the happy little trees.


Yes indeed! 
I will not glue them down until I have them all ready to go this time. Maybe I can pin them up first. Hmmm


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 26, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2019)

Well done keeping yourself alive, Amanda.

​https://nypost.com/2019/05/25/how-yoga-teacher-amanda-eller-survived-17-days-lost-in-a-hawaiian-jungle/


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 26, 2019)

Knock knock 
Who’s there 
Control freak
Contr...
OK NOW YOU CAN SAY CONTROL FREAK WHO 

What happened to stonerhaven?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2019)

Have a beautiful Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2019)

It's been a solid weekend!!! I love reggae festivals! Such a great vibe, people are always looking out for one another!
Monterey Caliroots 2019

SH420


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 26, 2019)

I got a leak in my sink!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2019)

It’s leprechaun hunting time


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2019)

Thanks Yoda!!!

 

SH420


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got a leak in my sink!
> View attachment 4340116


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 26, 2019)

A woman in labor said she couldn’t, wouldn’t, shouldn’t, can’t, won’t...
Do worry said the doctor, those are just contractions.
Bada bing


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s leprechaun hunting timeView attachment 4340192


Yo, if you catch one remember I'm the one that turned you onto Lambeth cake decorating, you're welcome.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 27, 2019)

I see we are making pun jokes now.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 27, 2019)

You guys army a lot


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2019)

I just a read a powerful story by a widow saying how her first Memorial Day was horrific but she doesn’t fault people for celebrating now because it’s a bandwagon thing but also because their lives give them to freedom to celebrate 

That she wishes more so people would remember the fallen everyday not just Memorial Day 

Humans on the homefront Fb page has stories

Memorial Day is new to me still so I don’t do anything I wish they didn’t have a bunch of crazy sales or like bs marketing though


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2019)

That said my wedding anniversary is today somehow fell on Memorial Day this year so I’ll be celebrating my wedding


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

sunni said:


> That said my wedding anniversary is today somehow fell on Memorial Day this year so I’ll be celebrating my wedding


"Behind every good man stands a good woman." Happy Anniversary and Memorial Day to you as well!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> You guys army too much


FIFY.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful day in Monterey 
 
 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Beautiful day in Monterey
> View attachment 4340556
> View attachment 4340557
> 
> SH420


Beautiful. I’m imagining I’m there . Moving one middle wave to the sky . Thing are really getting weird.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 27, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Beautiful day in Monterey
> View attachment 4340556
> View attachment 4340557
> 
> SH420


How’s that thumb brother?


----------



## abalonehx (May 27, 2019)

This guy on Jeopardy must have retained every single damn thing he's ever heard or learned in his life. Like, mentally catalogs everything. Computer brain, wtf.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> This guy on Jeopardy must have retained every single damn thing he's ever heard or learned in his life. Like, mentally catalogs everything. Computer brain, wtf.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 27, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s that thumb brother?


It's good! It was actually my middle finger. You would never know it had been fucked up. I can still feel tightness around the top of my finger where scar tissue built up and the cool weather messes with it. Other than that, it's good 

SH420


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's good! It was actually my middle finger. You would never know it had been fucked up. I can still feel tightness around the top of my finger where scar tissue built up and the cool weather messes with it. Other than that, it's good
> 
> SH420


That's great.

Is it fully functional?


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's great.
> 
> Is it fully functional?


Yes, yes it is! Thank you for your asking. When I was wearing the splint, it worked even when I didn't want it to. Living in California and working in the silicon valley, it's a necessity during commute hours. I'm sure @curious2garden has both of her birds working full time 
 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 27, 2019)

I met a cannible the other day, no punch line. She didn’t want to eat anyone else, but wanted to try her own flesh. Hand to God I swear. She was gonna chop off her hand and eat pieces of it but she lives with her grandma. Way to go Meth, thanks so much...


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I met a cannible the other day, no punch line. She didn’t want to eat anyone else, but wanted to try her own flesh. Hand to God I swear. She was gonna chop off her hand and eat pieces of it but she lives with her grandma. Way to go Meth, thanks so much...


Did you offer her a wine menu?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Did you offer her a wine menu?


Oh she had it all planned out...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 27, 2019)

I was gonna go the finger food route but I couldn’t...


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Did you offer her a wine menu?


LOL don't you mean whine menu? It's TnT afterall 



mysunnyboy said:


> I was gonna go the finger food route but I couldn’t...


A scrambled egg if you are legit hungry, otherwise this late POPCORN just screams eat me


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 27, 2019)

I just picture thing from Addams Family on the table with hot sauce and finger bowls lol


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

There's only 1600 calories in a bag Toll House morsels. Cookies will have to wait.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just picture thing from Addams Family on the table with hot sauce and finger bowls lol


Ya gotta be polite!


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> There's only 1600 calories in a bag Toll House morsels. Cookies will have to wait.


OMG cookie dough, it didn't even make it to that stage, eh? LOL


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 28, 2019)

sunni said:


> That said my wedding anniversary is today somehow fell on Memorial Day this year so I’ll be celebrating my wedding


that is kind of a battle anyway


----------



## ANC (May 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's great.
> 
> Is it fully functional?
> View attachment 4340758


Sometimes I feel like posting a pic of my finger when I went back to the doctor the first time....

Some things the world is not ready to see... 
It looks OK now., you can see it is a tiny little bit shorter but you really have to look.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2019)

morning everyone.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 28, 2019)

I’m down with OPP, just do it, you know you wanna...

https://open.spotify.com/track/4piae89WoVnwucdJzWrB7M?si=BrsA_bfdTou3u427e6K5AA


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2019)

Cannabis shouldn't smell? 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/light.853779/page-79#post-14920201


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

This is the kind of party you want no one to turn upto. 
But they always do!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4340958


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2019)

The most fascinating bugs live around here. This Huge one scared the fuck out of me this morning when I was opening a door. I think it’s called a Luna Moth. They are nocturnal and only live 7 days and it’s rare to see them, so I guess I got super lucky! This moth is Huge. Like the size of a big butterfly. So when I first saw it is l was mesmerized.


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2019)

And you don't smack a resting camel.



I think it would have been an enjoyable evening to have smoked with Jim.

*Jim Croce and Cannabis*


Jim Croce's wife and musical collaborator Ingrid describes evenings with Jim passing a joint around with friends, trading songs and stories in the 2012 biography _I Got a Name: The Jim Croce Story_.

During one such session, Jim treated the group to his song "Careful Man," with a cigarette dangling from his lip:

_I don't gamble, I don't fight, 
I don't be hangin' in the bars at night, 
Yeah, I used to be a fighter but 
Now I am a wiser man. 
I don't drink much, I don't smoke, 
I don't be hardly mess around with no dope. 
Yeah, I used to be a problem but 
Now I am a careful man._


In "Hard Time Losin' Man," Croce displayed his wonderful sense of humor, singing:
_
Friday night, feelin' right 
I head out on the street; 
Standin' in the doorway 
Was a dealer known as Pete. 
Well he sold me a dime of some super fine 
Dynamite from Mexico 
I spent all that night 
Just tryin' to get right 
On a ounce of oregano. 





_


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This is the kind of party you want no one to turn upto.
> But they always do!!!View attachment 4341491


What's in Allens party mix?
*Ingredients* : Glucose Syrup ( Wheat Or Corn), Cane Sugar, Thickener (Dextrin Roasted Starch, Acid Treated Starch Or Starch Acetate)( Wheat ), Gelatine, Food Acid (Citric), Colours (Titanium Dioxide, Carminic Acid, Black Carrot, Copper Chlorophyllin, Paprika Oleoresin, Turmeric, Vegetable Carbon), Flavours.

The upside is you won't even require embalming when you're dead


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What's in Allens party mix?
> *Ingredients* : Glucose Syrup ( Wheat Or Corn), Cane Sugar, Thickener (Dextrin Roasted Starch, Acid Treated Starch Or Starch Acetate)( Wheat ), Gelatine, Food Acid (Citric), Colours (Titanium Dioxide, Carminic Acid, Black Carrot, Copper Chlorophyllin, Paprika Oleoresin, Turmeric, Vegetable Carbon), Flavours.
> 
> The upside is you won't even require embalming when you're dead



ALLENS


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 29, 2019)

ANC said:


>



LOL Harry Cockburn


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What's in Allens party mix?
> *Ingredients* : Glucose Syrup ( Wheat Or Corn), Cane Sugar, Thickener (Dextrin Roasted Starch, Acid Treated Starch Or Starch Acetate)( Wheat ), Gelatine, Food Acid (Citric), Colours (Titanium Dioxide, Carminic Acid, Black Carrot, Copper Chlorophyllin, Paprika Oleoresin, Turmeric, Vegetable Carbon), Flavours.
> 
> The upside is you won't even require embalming when you're dead


Suppose your going to ruin gummy bears for me as well


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Suppose your going to ruin gummy bears for me as well


It's what I do


----------



## Singlemalt (May 29, 2019)

There is ALWAYS bullshit going on here, it's the only safe bet


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's what I do


I already new that it’s full of shit just like me 
My mother makes a point to explain it when ever she see them (I really must look like your son)
Cured meat has carcinogenic’s blah blah blah lol
There’s a certain few things I just can’t go with out but Im getting better with age everyday has become a couple of times a month. Insert sex joke here


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I already new that it’s full of shit just like me
> My mother makes a point to explain it when ever she see them (I really must look like your son)
> Cured meat has carcinogenic’s blah blah blah lol
> There’s a certain few things I just can’t go with out but Im getting better with age everyday has become a couple of times a month. Insert sex joke here


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 30, 2019)

*Air Force dogfight exercise accidentally formed 'sky penis,' officials say*

*"*Six pilots flying F-35 Joint Strike Fighters were engaged in a training exercise on Tuesday when they accidentally created contrails resembling male genitalia, officials said." 







https://www.foxnews.com/us/air-force-dogfight-exercise-resulted-in-accidental-drawing-of-male-genitalia-in-sky-officials-say.amp


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> *Air Force dogfight exercise accidentally formed 'sky penis,' officials say*
> 
> *"*Six pilots flying F-35 Joint Strike Fighters were engaged in a training exercise on Tuesday when they accidentally created contrails resembling male genitalia, officials said."
> 
> ...


Yeah, "Accidentally"


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, "Accidentally"


I hate to say it but the Navy did it better. Perhaps more penis-savvy those aviators


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I hate to say it but the Navy did it better. Perhaps more penis-savvy those aviators


They have tailhooks.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They have tailhooks.


That is in the "plus rep" weight class; kudos


----------



## dangledo (May 31, 2019)

My cock and balls shrivel up a bit when i take a dump.

It's like they know what's about to happen and try to get out of the way

I like that about them.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/man-suffers-9-day-erection-after-bruising-taint-in-mope-1835153121?_ga=2.218424857.1640728141.1559334518-1807588335.1559334518


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 31, 2019)

Came in the mail today


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2019)

Road Trip!
 






Greetings and good morning from Kitty Hawk NC.

All of the usual suspects have gathered here at the Beach.
 
Patches and Dexter approve of the accommodations.

 
From the front porch.

Within 40 min of embarking on this trek the reality that 0 fucks are given by the general public at large set in.
Incompetence was met at nearly every stop we made.

It rained most of the way, so hard the onboard navigation system went blind and told us we were on our own.
Patches hates precipitation, of any kind. He _*panics*_ and slobers/drools profusely when stuff falls from the sky.
By the time we got here the interior of the car was almost as wet as the exterior.

The family drama and loonacy met us at the gate and things got more annoying after that. 
So far it's been an uphill battle to keep my composure. I'm not sure they realize that they are 
stuck here with me for a week if they like me or not. lol


Seeing that sun rise and having breakfast at Art's has been the only redeeming things that have transpired in the last 12 hours.
I highly recommend the Sausage and Gravy at Art's. If you stop in tell them I sent you. It won't get you any freebies or me anything either. It will show them some luv and make them feel good and know they must be doing something right.
 


From the upper deck.

The hungover fools have risen so now I must go and "family".
Wish them luck!


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> My cock and balls shrivel up a bit when i take a dump.
> 
> It's like they know what's about to happen and try to get out of the way
> 
> I like that about them.


If you sit very still you can see your balls move around in your bag.. its kinda mesmerising.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Road Trip!
> View attachment 4343336
> 
> 
> ...


Chicken Little genetics, I see. I'd check out another strain.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2019)

Unwanted guest..

https://www.firstcoastnews.com/mobile/video/news/11-foot-gator-breaks-into-kitchen-of-clearwater-home/77-16a2f882-fd93-4b08-81dd-91c7b60529e2


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Unwanted guest..
> 
> https://www.firstcoastnews.com/mobile/video/news/11-foot-gator-breaks-into-kitchen-of-clearwater-home/77-16a2f882-fd93-4b08-81dd-91c7b60529e2


Haha! I lived in Clearwater Florida one summer. Hated it. Those gators are everywhere. I guess some folks don’t mind em too much. I was always on alert for them every where. Especially at lakes waiting for there’s 2 eyeball to pop out of the water and fix a glare on me looking at me like a Big Mac.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Haha! I lived in Clearwater Florida one summer. Hated it. Those gators are everywhere. I guess some folks don’t mind em too much. I was always on alert for them every where. Especially at lakes waiting for there’s 2 eyeball to pop out of the water and fix a glare on me looking at me like a Big Mac.


Lol. I would much rather walk up on that gator than a snake. I don’t swim in lakes around here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. I would much rather walk up on that gator than a snake. I don’t swim in lakes around here


I hear ya, Lakes in the summertime are deadly! I don't touch em round these parts.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes ladies, I still have skills 

 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

Dinner at the Black Pelican.






Crab and shrimp dip, tender calamari then

Fresh Swordfish Oscar.
 
actual photo from the web. this pic is deceiving. In person this is a culinary sight to behold.
If I am ever asked to choose a last meal THIS is the one I want and there can be no substitution.
This may be the most heaven I have ever pushed into my face. 11 of 10 stars and highly recommended
for even the finicky conisures.

Breakfast at Duck Doughnuts.




It's a small shop. 1 machine squirting out 1 at a time every 30 sec. They are all cake style and you have a wide variety of toppings that can be added if desired.
The machine is just behind the counter and within view of the customers. There is no smoke and mirrors here. The line is usually long enough that your
doughnuts are being squeezed out at the time you are ordering them. There is no counter display. They come out of the fryer and go into a box. The bottom
of the box was still uncomfortably warm when we left the shop.






Still not as good as KK but they are better than all others.




last night's personal revelations at the family circle provided much merriment.
A friend, not here at the beach, was spotted coming from behind a porta john at a festival
still disheveled from providing oral services to an "old guy" that she had met only hours before.

Ok that is serendipitous. What made it awkward was that she offered the information that
the guy had 1 glass eye. At what point in negotiations is this information useful?
lol I can't make this shit up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> Dinner at the Black Pelican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your life is far more interesting than mine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> Dinner at the Black Pelican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bird theme is being detected and the one glass eye! Oh my I forgot how much fun extended family could be.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> ~snip~
> Ok that is serendipitous.* What made it awkward was that she offered the information that
> the guy had 1 glass eye. At what point in negotiations is this information useful?*
> lol I can't make this shit up.


It makes it likely that his parting benediction to her was "I'll keep an eye out for you, sweetie".


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

This is hands down the cutest thing I will see today.






Edit: I need to get a couple of these to freak out the grand's. : )


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is hands down the cutest thing I will see today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just take them to the dentist. That will freak 'em out sufficiently and save you time.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

fuck wit just showed up with someone else's unknown kid. UNANNOUNCED. 








Chunky Stool said:


> Your life is far more interesting than mine.


Interesting? well that would be one description.

These fucks are Springer certifiable.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

Free range kids should be dealt with.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)

This is me after a few whiskey’s and a couple of billys


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4344876


That’s pretty slick! As long as you can put a little tension on the sides of the spool though.
I like how the smaller spools of Power Pro braided line come. Real easy to put new line on by yourself while out fishing. You keep the spool in the box with the line coming out. You put the box with spool in it between your feet and work it just like that picture! No sharpie needed though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4344952


20/20 hindsight


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2019)

Fuck Art's and Hurricane Mo's. 
Art's may have good food but the bitches close between 2:00 and 4:00. 
And Mo's is slow service and I guess I should feel lucky they put something in the bag.
The whole order was wrong. That said what we did get was not all bad.

My grandson is a Dolphin tour boat Captain. He took us out on the sound.
He was telling us how the guy's that run the crab pots hate them because the dolphins "juggle"
the pots and then get their nose into the opening to steal the crab bait. That's smart.

There are more than 100 dolphins ID'd to live in the sound. They are ID'd by individual scars on their dorsal fins.
He said they live 25 to 30 years and they have one named Onion that is thought to be near 50.

We did not get close enough to pet the dolphins.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2019)

_"Scot Peterson, the former Broward Sheriff’s deputy responsible for protecting Marjory Stoneman Douglas High in Parkland, has been criminally charged for failing to confront a gunman who methodically shot and killed 17 students and staffers, state authorities said Tuesday Peterson was charged with seven counts of child neglect, six of them felonies, in connection with the harming of seven underage students at the school. He was also hit with three misdemeanor counts of culpable negligence and one misdemeanor count of perjury for lying during questioning by investigators"_

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/broward/article231167608.html?
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/04/us/parkland-scot-peterson.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Scot Peterson, the former Broward Sheriff’s deputy responsible for protecting Marjory Stoneman Douglas High in Parkland, has been criminally charged for failing to confront a gunman who methodically shot and killed 17 students and staffers, state authorities said Tuesday Peterson was charged with seven counts of child neglect, six of them felonies, in connection with the harming of seven underage students at the school. He was also hit with three misdemeanor counts of culpable negligence and one misdemeanor count of perjury for lying during questioning by investigators"_
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/broward/article231167608.html?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4345312


Lol.


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday Slamin Omies
https://www.samandomies.net/


Sam and Omies is celebrating 83 years of serving the OBX today.

One of a few restaurants that stay open all year and may well be the oldest restaurant on the beach.
Today






Near 30 years ago when I started hangn there.






All the locals hang here. The food is top shelf and the atmosphere is family beach casual.
I have never had a bad meal there. The She-crab Soup is a signature appetizer and always HOT.

Some of my friends still work there. The bartender Buddy has semi-retired to tending bar 1 day a week.

The namesake






Last night "fuck wit" made shrimp and scallops linguine _freestyle_.
Freestyle as he follows no recipe. Just some of this and a bit of that.
He is an excellent cook and was head chef at our restaurant when it was open. 
I do not remember ever being disappointed in his cooking.


All good things must come to an end.







We have returned home to the inner sanctum of our fortress of solitude.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 6, 2019)

Barbra Streisand has cloned dogs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> Happy Birthday Slamin Omies
> https://www.samandomies.net/
> 
> 
> ...


damn wheelchair ramps were hardcore in your day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn wheelchair ramps were hardcore in your day.


Yeah but they are so much easier to manage now that we have modern cartridge technology
go CCELL!

https://hamiltondevices.com/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

https://lifehacker.com/where-to-get-free-donuts-on-national-donut-day-2019-1835101014/amp


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> https://lifehacker.com/where-to-get-free-donuts-on-national-donut-day-2019-1835101014/amp


OMG when is National Prime Ribeye Day!1!?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> OMG when is National Prime Ribeye Day!1!?


April 27th if google is correct.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> April 27th if google is correct.


I'm marking my calendar. My sister's birthday is Apr 28, so like dynamite fishing in a swimming pool


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm marking my calendar. My sister's birthday is Apr 28, so like dynamite fishing in a swimming pool


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> OMG when is National Prime Ribeye Day!1!?



*2019 Food Holidays*
*January*

January 1: Bloody Mary Day
January 4: National Spaghetti Day
January 13: National Gluten Free Day
January 15: National Bagel Day
January 20: National Cheese Lover’s Day
January 23: National Pie Day
January 27: National Chocolate Cake Day
January 28: National Blueberry Pancake Day
January 30: National Croissant Day
January 31: National Hot Chocolate Day

*February*

February 7: National Fettuccine Alfredo Day
February 9: National Bagels and Lox Day
February 9: Pizza Day
February 13: National Tortellini Day
February 18: Drink Wine Day
February 20: National Cherry Pie Day
February 22: National Margarita Day
February 24: National Tortilla Chp Day
February 25: National Clam Chowder Day
February 27: National Strawberry Day
February 28: National Chili Day

*March*

March 1: National Peanut Butter Lovers Day
March 7: National Cereal Day
March 9: National Meatball Day
March 10: National Ranch Dressing Day
March 13: National Ginger Ale Day
March 14: National Potato Chip Day & National Reuben Day
March 18: Oatmeal Cookie Day
March 19: National Poultry Day
March 20: National Ravioli Day
March 21: National French Bread Day
March 23: National Chip and Dip Day
March 24: National Cocktail Day
March 26: National Spinach Day
March 31: Tater Day

*April*

April 2: National Peanut Butter And Jelly Day
April 3: National Chocolate Mousse Day
April 4: National Ramen Noodle Day
April 5: National Deep Dish Pizza Day
April 7: National Beer Day & National Burrito Day
April 12: Grilled Cheese Sandwich Day
April 16: National Eggs Benedict Day
April 26: National Pretzel Day
April 27: National Prime Rib Day
April 29: National Shrimp Scampi Day

*May*

May 4: National Orange Juice Day
May 5: National Hoagie Day
May 10: National Shrimp Day
May 11: Eat What You Want Day
May 13: National Apple Pie Day & International Hummus Day
May 14: National Buttermilk Biscuit Day
May 15: National Chocolate Chip Cookie Day
May 25: National Wine Day
May 28: National Brisket Day & National Hamburger Day
May 31: National Macaroon Day

*June*

June 3: National Egg Day
June 4: National Cheese Day
June 7: National Doughnut Day & National Chocolate Ice Cream Day
June 10: National Iced Tea Day
June 15: National Lobster Day
June 16: National Fudge Day
June 17: Eat All Your Veggies Day
June 18: National Sushi Day
June 21: National Smoothie Day
June 22: National Onion Rings Day
June 25: National Catfish Day
June 28: National Ceviche Day
June 30: National Ice Cream Soda Day

*July*

July 4: National Caesar Salad Day
July 6: National Fried Chicken Day
July 10: National Piña Colada Day
July 11: National Mojito Day
July 12: National Pecan Pie Day
July 13: National French Fries Day
July 14: National Macaroni Day
July 17: National Hot Dog Day
July 20: National Fortune Cookie Day
July 22: National BLT Day
July 23: National Vanilla Ice Cream Day
July 29: National Chicken Wing Day & National Lasagna Day
July 30: National Cheesecake Day

*August*

August 1: National IPA Day
August 3: National Watermelon Day
August 4: National Chocolate Chip Cookie Day
August 5: National Oyster Day
August 10: National S’mores Day
August 13: National Filet Mignon Day & National Prosecco Day
August 16: National Bratwurst Day & National Rum Day
August 19: National Potato Day
August 20: National Bacon Lovers Day
August 24: National Waffle Day
August 25: National Banana Split Day
August 29: Chop Suey Day
August 31: Eat Outside Day

*September *

September 1: National Gyro Day
September 5: National Cheese Pizza Day
September 9: National Wiener Schnitzel Day
September 12: National Chocolate Milkshake Day
September 15: National Linguine Day
September 16: National Guacamole Day
September 18: National Cheeseburger Day
September 22: National Ice Cream Cone Day
September 23: National Key Lime Pie Day
September 25: National Lobster Day
September 26: National Pancake Day
September 28: National Drink Beer Day
September 29: National Coffee Day

*October*

October 1: World Vegetarian Day
October 4: National Taco Day & National Vodka Day
October 6: National Noodle Day
October 9: National Submarine-Hoagy-Hero-Grinder Day
October 11: National Sausage Pizza Day
October 12: National Gumbo Day
October 14: National Dessert Day
October 16: World Bread Day
October 17: National Pasta Day
October 18: National Chocolate Cupcake Day
October 22: National Nut Day
October 27: American Beer Day
October 28: National Chocolate Day

*November*

November 1: World Vegan Day
November 3: National Sandwich Day
November 5: National Doughnut Day
November 6: National Nachos Day
November 8: National Cappuccino Day
November 10: National Vanilla Cupcake Day
November 11: National Sundae Day
November 14: National Pickle Day
November 16: National Fast Food Day
November 17: National Baklava Day
November 23: National Espresso Day
November 26: National Cake Day
November 30: National Mousse Day

*December*

December 1: National Pie Day
December 4: National Cookie Day
December 5: National Comfort Food Day
December 6: National Gazpacho Day
December 9: National Pastry Day
December 10: National Lager Day
December 14: National Biscuits and Gravy Day
December 15: National Cupcake Day
December 17: National Maple Syrup Day
December 20: National Fried Shrimp Day
December 24: National Egg Nog Day
December 30: Bacon Day
December 31: National Champagne Day


How is January 23 pie day? That doesn't add up.

National lobster day is coming up. Edit :also September 25..seems like a few foods got 2 days, like bacon, which should have a day each month.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2019)

Butterbean the wrecking ball...


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

First infinity pool with 360 degree views

"We faced some quite major technical challenges to this building, the biggest one being how to actually get into the pool,"
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/infinity-pool-london-intl-scli/index.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> First infinity pool with 360 degree views
> 
> "We faced some quite major technical challenges to this building, the biggest one being how to actually get into the pool,"
> https://www.cnn.com/style/article/infinity-pool-london-intl-scli/index.html


boy that first step is a lu lu if you wanna get out.....sheesh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Butterbean the wrecking ball...


*John Madden*: I love to see a fat guy score.
*Pat Summerall*: Why?
*John Madden*: Because first you get a fat guy spike, then you get the fat guy dance.



All the clips I found were shit quality


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> First infinity pool with 360 degree views
> 
> "We faced some quite major technical challenges to this building, the biggest one being how to actually get into the pool,"
> https://www.cnn.com/style/article/infinity-pool-london-intl-scli/index.html


Nice , great place to smoke a fatty or do some rips, bong rips . And drink some beers.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Butterbean the wrecking ball...


I like how they called him 300+lbs a couple times, then 350ish at the end. He was way north of 400 when he was fighting, Wiki has him at 425. I miss super heavyweight boxing, there were some brutal matches between the early 70s and late 90s, but after Tysons went looney, the sport kinda died. I also miss old hockey, if there isn't teeth or blood on the ice, it was probably a boring game. I remember going to the old Boston Garden to see the Bruins, late 80s, and there were like 3 dozen fights. It was awesome.

Edit, not all the fights were on the ice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> boy that first step is a lu lu if you wanna get out.....sheesh


Marco...
Polo!!!
Fish out of waterrrrrrrrr

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

Hokey fans are eccentric.

*10 Weird Things Hockey Fans Have Thrown on the Ice*
https://mentalfloss.com/article/63107/10-weird-things-hockey-fans-have-thrown-ice

Whether they want to celebrate a game-winning goal or protest a bad call, hockey fans have come a long way from just throwing hats on the ice. Fans of the Nashville Predators, for example, have achieved a certain infamy for the practice of tossing catfish on the playing surface, a tradition that began in 2002 after the team hosted the Detroit Red Wings. Why catfish? Because Detroit apparently had good luck when fans tossed some marine life (octopi) over the screens beginning in the 1950s; for Detroit transplants who attended Predators games, heaving a Nashville seafood delicacy toward players sounded like a good idea at the time.

*Eighty-Year-Old Woman Who Threw Bra On Ice Gives Hilarious, Raunchy Interview*





Video here, lol, it's worth the price of admission. -> https://deadspin.com/eighty-year-old-woman-who-threw-bra-on-ice-gives-hilari-1762771574


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 7, 2019)

Had a whole bag of these yesterday. Can't wait to get out to some concerts this year and really watch em fly off the shelf.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


A5 Wagyu?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4346590
> View attachment 4346592
> View attachment 4346593


I was like, "Push pins, bbbbbuuut you put holes in the..." then I looked and realized the push pins looked good!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> A5 Wagyu?


Yaaaah


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2019)

LOL, sure, come on in and check out my gun collection and dildo drawer

*Walmart service to deliver groceries inside customers' homes*
http://www.fox5ny.com/news/walmart-to-deliver-groceries-inside-customers-homes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was like, "Push pins, bbbbbuuut you put holes in the..." then I looked and realized the push pins looked good!


Your too kind!
Dude!!!!!A spider is living in it!!!!
 

Creeping and crawling on top of and under all the circles!!
 

 
Have a trippy weekend!!


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your too kind!
> Dude!!!!!A spider is living in it!!!!


You could add a water spout.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2019)

That’s a great idea!
Got the OK on design and pattern and color . So now a few final rows , a few more bong hits and Tacks come out and glue all them bitches DOWN!LOL!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a great idea!
> Got the OK on design and pattern and color . So now a few final rows , a few more bong hits and Tacks come out and glue all them bitches DOWN!LOL!
> View attachment 4346894


Looks Great! (cute shoes)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks Great! (cute shoes)


Thanks Grandpappy! My plant is sucking all the green out of leaves and is foxtailing and shooting more Pistil packs and I haven’t fed her for like 2-3 weeks anything but water. What would you do with her at this point?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Grandpappy! My plant is sucking all the green out of leaves and is foxtailing and shooting more Pistil packs and I haven’t fed her for like 2-3 weeks anything but water. What would you do with her at this point?
> View attachment 4346917
> View attachment 4346918


Looks like a small pot, I'd feed her if she still has a couple of weeks. Otherwise smoke it and flip the seedlings you have going now!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks like a small pot, I'd feed her if she still has a couple of weeks. Otherwise smoke it and flip the seedlings you have going now!


I do have time and no seedlings. So I fed her and placed her good luck charms back into her soil.
Namaste.

Fingers crossed for a strong finish!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2019)

_WARNING! SCAM ALERT! Be on the lookout for these two women. They are hanging out around Wal-Mart parking lots. When you are putting your groceries away they ask you for a ride to McDonald's. .They are very convincing and very hot! Once in your car this one takes her clothes off and starts climbing all over you, while she keeps you busy, the other one takes your wallet. I've had mine taken on the 12th, 14th, 15th and twice yesterday and probably two more times tomorrow. Wal-Mart has wallets for $2.99,but I found some at the Dollar Store for .99¢ so I bought all they had. These two harlets not only take your wallet, but you never even make it to McDonald's so I've already lost 10lbs. Keep a lookout for them. ( I find lunch time and around 5:30 are the best times)_


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 12, 2019)

22 year old with a good job, no baby daddy drama and oh wait, makes the best pot suckers I've had in a while. Please tell me I'm not dreaming this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2019)

Wave your free flag!


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Did anybody know that Sicilian concrete contains organic matter


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice day to fuck on the tomato plants.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4349805
> Nice day to fuck on the tomato plants.


Wouldn’t u like to do the same


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> Did anybody know that Sicilian concrete contains organic matter


You mean like the mafia kind of concrete with feet? I met an x Chicago police officer yesterday who told
Me he was pals with Jimmy Hoffa. He said he could pick up the phone right now and get 2 legbreakers ona plane in a minute if he needed to.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You mean like the mafia kind of concrete with feet? I met an x Chicago police officer yesterday who told
> Me he was pals with Jimmy Hoffa. He said he could pick up the phone right now and get 2 legbreakers ona plane in a minute if he needed to.


Spot on! On the joke I mean; soz my stupid question: is the mafia still strong in the US?
I’m from across the pond, hence my naivety.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice new Avatar Dr Amber btw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> Spot on! On the joke I mean; soz my stupid question: is the mafia still strong in the US?
> I’m from across the pond, hence my naivety.


No, the Italian mafia is not as strong as they used to be . The Mexican cartel took over. When I was growing up in New Jersey they were strong and respected. Everyone wanted to be Italian back then. it didn’t matter if you didn’t have a drop of Italian running through your veins. We were all wearing Italian horns on chains around our necks. I had one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> Nice new Avatar Dr Amber btw


Thanks! Have a nice weekend RBW!


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks! Have a nice weekend RBW!


Same 2 u doctor!

RW


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 22 year old with a good job, no baby daddy drama and oh wait, makes the best pot suckers I've had in a while. Please tell me I'm not dreaming this.



Nude pics, or it didn't happen...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No, the Italian mafia is not as strong as they used to be . The Mexican cartel took over. When I was growing up in New Jersey they were strong and respected. Everyone wanted to be Italian back then. it didn’t matter if you didn’t have a drop of Italian running through your veins. We were all wearing Italian horns on chains around our necks. I had one.
> View attachment 4349970


You mean a Guidon't? A wannabe wop?


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

*“Music hath charms to soothe a savage breast, to soften rocks, or bend a knotted oak.”*

― William Congreve


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> *“Music hath charms to soothe a savage breast, to soften rocks, or bend a knotted oak.”*
> 
> ― William Congreve


LOL the amazon at the end.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

I remember these as a kid. I'd throw a fit in the grocery store trying to get my mom to buy one. But no, we had to have bagged popcorn. This was before microwave popcorn was available. Or microwave ovens for that matter. Now I can buy it anytime I want. I'm going to give this to my mother as a gag gift. She'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## min444 (Jun 15, 2019)

My favourite:


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

min444 said:


> My favourite:


 

Congratulations!

You have won TnT's virgin post of the day.

Nude selfies are not acceptable as currency although may be considered for barter.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I remember these as a kid. I'd throw a fit in the grocery store trying to get my mom to buy one. But no, we had to have bagged popcorn. This was before microwave popcorn was available. Or microwave ovens for that matter. Now I can buy it anytime I want. I'm going to give this to my mother as a gag gift. She'll get a kick out of it.


LOL we had to pull out the saucepan, measure the oil, dump in the kernels, drag the pot over the burner forever, then wash the damn pot etc... I didn't eat much popcorn.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL we had to pull out the saucepan, measure the oil, dump in the kernels, drag the pot over the burner forever, then wash the damn pot etc... I didn't eat much popcorn.


That's how I grew up eating popcorn. Popped in oil on the stove. It was magic when the hot air poppers came out. That was years and memories ago. Those things were loud.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

They still make them. They make much better popcorn than microwave bags. I think I'm going to buy one. $20 and free shipping with prime on Amazon. If I order now it will be here tomorrow. And I can grow my own popcorn corn.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> They still make them. They make much better popcorn than microwave bags. I think I'm going to buy one. $20 and free shipping with prime on Amazon. If I order now it will be here tomorrow. And I can grow my own popcorn corn.


LOL I still have the one I got as a wedding present (for my first marriage) and it's still going strong.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I still have the one I got as a wedding present (for my first marriage) and it's still going strong.



They make the best popcorn. I don't eat it that much but air popped is much better than those microwave packages. Just ordered one. $19.95. Amazon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> They make the best popcorn. I don't eat it that much but air popped is much better than those microwave packages. Just ordered one. $19.95. Amazon.


Certainly cheaper than the microwave packages too


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> They still make them. They make much better popcorn than microwave bags. I think I'm going to buy one. $20 and free shipping with prime on Amazon. If I order now it will be here tomorrow. And I can grow my own popcorn corn.


Lol we had one. We would pop enough to fill a paper grocery bag or two, to take to the drive in. Do they still have paper bags? Hmm.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dinner.


 Don’t look like much, but last night was broth, jello.tonight I get cream soup, chocolate pudding and ice cream  have I mentioned how much I love my vape peni came to the ER yesterday morning with a fever, they kept me wtf. I told the wife I would be home before she left for work.lol. Apparently my white blood cell count was 4x higher than it should be. Getting better but staying again because of amount of antibiotics they have to give me via iv.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350425 Don’t look like much, but last night was broth, jello.tonight I get cream soup, chocolate pudding and ice cream  have I mentioned how much I love my vape peni came to the ER yesterday morning with a fever, they kept me wtf. I told the wife I would be home before she left for work.lol. Apparently my white blood cell count was 4x higher than it should be. Getting better but staying again because of amount of antibiotics they have to give me via iv.


Here's to a quicker recovery and a clean bill bother


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Here's to a quicker recovery and a clean bill bother


Thanks brother, as I enjoy this, Luigi’s Italian ice. Mmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol we had one. We would pop enough to fill a paper grocery bag or two, to take to the drive in. Do they still have paper bags? Hmm.


Yeah but no drive ins to take them to (at least out here).


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah but no drive ins to take them to (at least out here).


To damn hot to sit Out there with that crappy lil speaker. Cool as a kid but now, theater or my living room.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> To damn hot to sit Out there with that crappy lil speaker. Cool as a kid but now, theater or my living room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350447


The last time I went you tuned your car radio to a frequency they broadcast the movie's audio on.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The last time I went you tuned your car radio to a frequency they broadcast the movie's audio on.


Yeah, me too. But there is no pic of that..lol


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350425 Don’t look like much, but last night was broth, jello.tonight I get cream soup, chocolate pudding and ice cream  have I mentioned how much I love my vape peni came to the ER yesterday morning with a fever, they kept me wtf. I told the wife I would be home before she left for work.lol. Apparently my white blood cell count was 4x higher than it should be. Getting better but staying again because of amount of antibiotics they have to give me via iv.



Oh my. All my problems seem so insignificant. I'm sending all the good energy I can your way.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350425 Don’t look like much, but last night was broth, jello.tonight I get cream soup, chocolate pudding and ice cream  have I mentioned how much I love my vape peni came to the ER yesterday morning with a fever, they kept me wtf. I told the wife I would be home before she left for work.lol. Apparently my white blood cell count was 4x higher than it should be. Getting better but staying again because of amount of antibiotics they have to give me via iv.


I looked at that tray and I thought, "Why is he eating hospital food"? Feel better and have @SSGrower send you some delicious cake  or @Gary Goodson smoke you a brisket. Yeah brisket mmmm.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I accept your challenge, prepare to die...


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I looked at that tray and I thought, "Why is he eating hospital food"? Feel better and have @SSGrower send you some delicious cake  or @Gary Goodson smoke you a brisket. Yeah brisket mmmm.


Gars brisket will be more sustaining. @Gary Goodson how bout I pm you my addy and I'll be sure @jerryb73 gets some?
I dont care if you think the cake will travel better, you seem to be missing the point.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Gars brisket will be more sustaining. @Gary Goodson how bout I pm you my addy and I'll be sure @jerryb73 gets some?
> I dont care if you think the cake will travel better, you seem to be missing the point.


It's not about nutrition, but giving him the will to survive!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You mean a Guidon't? A wannabe wop?


Yeah I guess. I do have 12.5% Italian in me, so not a total phony. I had a best friends at the time who was 100% Italian and turned me onto AC/DC and Ozzy back when Randy Rhodes was still alive. We use to spin those records for hours. We had tickets for concert Ozzy show with Randy in Philadelphia. Randy ended up Dying in the plane crash 2 weeks before the show. We were devastated . Never did see Bon Scott either unfortunately. I still love AC/DC today and watch Agnus and the boys shred it up on some kick ass DVDs I own.
The special features with interviews with music historians and journalists in the Let there be Rock DVD
 Blow the Lid off AC/DC and why it’s endured. It’s a brilliant DVD and must have it your an AC/DC fan. The family Jewels is awesome. Starts out with a video of Bon Scott dress as a school girl with picktails, makeup and a dress, taunting Agnus who of course is dressed up as a school boy. It’s hysterical. None stop fun and smiles all the way.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I looked at that tray and I thought, "Why is he eating hospital food"?


With every bite I was thinking, A5 wagyu..


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> With every bite I was thinking, A5 wagyu..


The stuff in Japan is amazing. I have never had American "wagyu" as they call it, but it's not just the breed that makes it amazing over there, its the way they raise it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 16, 2019)

Much food and beer was consumed and I was about to take a nap, but the fucking music stopped playing.

Yes, youtube. I _would_ like to continue listening to the Grateful Dead concert I clicked on, thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Much food and beer was consumed and I was about to take a nap, but the fucking music stopped playing.
> 
> Yes, youtube. I _would_ like to continue listening to the Grateful Dead concert I clicked on, thank you.


BW, check this https://archive.org/details/GratefulDead
Hundreds of live Dead concerts(year and venue), and they won't stop and ask if you wish to continue

Edit: actually 13,000 concerts


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4350872
> Yeah I guess. I do have 12.5% Italian in me, so not a total phony. I had a best friends at the time who was 100% Italian and turned me onto AC/DC and Ozzy back when Randy Rhodes was still alive. We use to spin those records for hours. We had tickets for concert Ozzy show with Randy in Philadelphia. Randy ended up Dying in the plane crash 2 weeks before the show. We were devastated . Never did see Bon Scott either unfortunately. I still love AC/DC today and watch Agnus and the boys shred it up on some kick ass DVDs I own.
> The special features with interviews with music historians and journalists in the Let there be Rock DVD
> View attachment 4350871 Blow the Lid off AC/DC and why it’s endured. It’s a brilliant DVD and must have it your an AC/DC fan. The family Jewels is awesome. Starts out with a video of Bon Scott dress as a school girl with picktails, makeup and a dress, taunting Agnus who of course is dressed up as a school boy. It’s hysterical. None stop fun and smiles all the way.


I don't know how many times I had to listen to my buddy and his brother in law argue over who was a better front man when we got together to drink. The BIL grew up on Bon, my buddy only knew Angus. I was indifferent so I got the ire of both.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Gars brisket will be more sustaining. @Gary Goodson how bout I pm you my addy and I'll be sure @jerryb73 gets some?
> I dont care if you think the cake will travel better, you seem to be missing the point.





curious2garden said:


> It's not about nutrition, but giving him the will to survive!


Yeah but brisket cures everything. I remember I got aids once. But then I ate some brisket, cleared that right up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2019)

_'Facility fees,' common to hospitals, are spreading to doctor practices, clinics, and surgery centers. Here's how to fight them_

https://www.consumerreports.org/fees-billing/surprise-hospital-fee-just-for-seeing-a-doctor-facility-fee/
https://www.patientadvocate.org/download-view/navigating-insurance-appeals/#


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 17, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah but brisket cures everything. I remember I got aids once. But then I ate some brisket, cleared that right up.


I need that brisket!!! My buddy txt while I was in the hospital and asked if it was the Aids.lol

Finally home.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't know how many times I had to listen to my buddy and his brother in law argue over who was a better front man when we got together to drink. The BIL grew up on Bon, my buddy only knew Angus. I was indifferent so I got the ire of both.


Yup. Pretty much you liked both if you liked ACDC, had no choice. Once Bon died. I grew up on them.

Imo it’s not like with VanHalen even though I personally don’t mind Hagar, of course Roth was better though
@srh88





I was in the hospital the summer in between 7th and 8th grade when that came out. My mom asked one of my buddies to pick out a tape for me and it was what they picked out. I fucking played the shit out of it. And a new Ozzy tape i got too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. Pretty much you liked both if you liked ACDC, had no choice. Once Bon died. I grew up on them.
> 
> Imo it’s not like with VanHalen even though I personally don’t mind Hagar, of course Roth was better though
> @srh88
> ...


This was/is my favorite song on that new ozzy tape i also got back then.




I played the fuck out of those 2 tapes for the six weeks i was in the hospital.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2019)

Chemical castration candidate. 

If you can't properly use it, you should lose it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2019)

This is sooo me.


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is sooo me.


Me too as a kid. Don't dare put a tomato on it because that will make the ketchup diluted and squishy.

Today I don't pick tomatoes off of a burger but if I'm making it I leave the tomato out so there is more room for the ketchup.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

oh both of you.....leave the tomato, add mustard, the ketchup is for the fries and dipping...

damn making me hungry...and i'm sitting here at a Dr office with the wife, been here all day...ugh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2019)

Ever tried a hamburger with a fried egg on top? Looks gross, sounds gross tastes amazing... with tomatoes of course.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever tried a hamburger with a fried egg on top? Looks gross, sounds gross tastes amazing... with tomatoes of course.


yep with a little bacon, and some avocado too...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep with a little bacon, and some avocado too...


Don't forget the pineapple and beetroot.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2019)

...and


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep with a little bacon, and some avocado too...


I haven't had it with avocado I'll have to try that.



Grandpapy said:


> Don't forget the pineapple and beetroot.


Now you've gone too far.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't had it with avocado I'll have to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've gone too far.



It's too easy to order,"I'll have one with the 'lot' thanks!"

https://thingsaussieslike.wordpress.com/2011/12/27/no-12-hamburger-with-the-lot/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2019)

I didin't know the egg was an Aussie thing. Every year they have a fair at the exhibition place here in Toronto. There's always crazy artery hardening food like pancake bacon tacos, donut burgers and stuff like that. The egg burger was the tamest thing I could find that was still weird by my standards. It came with a deep fried snickers bar... which was revolting.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2019)

I agree!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Don't forget the pineapple and beetroot.


never had that on a burger....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> ...and
> 
> View attachment 4352286


now the question is which cheese??


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever tried a hamburger with a fried egg on top? Looks gross, sounds gross tastes amazing... with tomatoes of course.


There is a little tavern near by that serves burgers with a fried egg on it.
They have a walk up window and when someone orders one they holler "cheesy with walkin."

Inside they have a sign that reads : 
We seat 10,000.
10 at a time.

They have 8 bar stools at the counter and a 2 top booth at the back. Open 24 hrs a day.
The chili is OK but you can walk up and order up to a gallon any time you like.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Egg on top is a Japanese thing too, also buns made out of rice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> Egg on top is a Japanese thing too, also buns made out of rice.


this from a person that doesn't know how to roll a blunt??

don't worry i don't either it's waste, that why i have a pipe and one hitter....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> now the question is which cheese??


Brie if it's beef, feta for lamb.



lokie said:


> There is a little tavern near by that serves burgers with a fried egg on it.
> They have a walk up window and when someone orders one they holler "cheesy with walkin."
> 
> Inside they have a sign that reads :
> ...


I'm not getting the association between egg and walkin'. This hamburger talk is making my mouth water. I'm starving and we're not eating for another 90 minutes.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Well I know how to roll a blunt, I can roll a perfect one, I just can't get them to stay closed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> Well I know how to roll a blunt, I can roll a perfect one, I just can't get them to stay closed.


practice make perfect man.....now go practice.....


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> Well I know how to roll a blunt, I can roll a perfect one, I just can't get them to stay closed.


If ya cant close the deal ya got nothing.


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brie if it's beef, feta for lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting the association between egg and walkin'. This hamburger talk is making my mouth water. I'm starving and we're not eating for another 90 minutes.


It is code to the cook and staff. cheesy {Cheese burger} with {with egg} walkin {to go at the walk up window}


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brie if it's beef, feta for lamb.
> 
> ~snip~


Oh no no no. A slice each of mature white Cheddar and a good Swiss-type, like Emmental or Beemster. 

I like a good Brie for nibbling, but I go with semi-hard cheeses for sandwich duty.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2019)

with, of course!

I was thinking


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no no no. A slice each of mature white Cheddar and a good Swiss-type, like Emmental or Beemster.
> 
> I like a good Brie for nibbling, but I go with semi-hard cheeses for sandwich duty.


i like a good swiss on mine....nice and melted...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)

Finally Dr Office done........now with all this talk think i'll go get me and the wife one, double on the fries......

and when i get home, i know there is a cold beer calling my name and some space tomato....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no no no. A slice each of mature white Cheddar and a good Swiss-type, like Emmental or Beemster.
> 
> I like a good Brie for nibbling, but I go with semi-hard cheeses for sandwich duty.


You don’t know what you’re missing sir. Grilled Brie sandwich is my shit!

This one has bacon in it. But I’d also go for prosciutto. One time I made one with apples and prosciutto, it was delicious.

Edit: not my picture. I got it from da interwebs


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> You don’t know what you’re missing sir. Grilled Brie sandwich is my shit!
> View attachment 4352326
> This one has bacon in it. But I’d also go for prosciutto. One time I made one with apples and prosciutto, it was delicious.
> 
> Edit: not my picture. I got it from da interwebs


It coulda been your picture  your food looks that good


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2019)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4352412
> 
> SH420


I'll pay you Tuesday....


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'll pay you Tuesday....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2019)

Rolled a car 4 times, hit a tree, spun 180 degrees, and landed upside down 30 feet down a ravine. During rush hour

Crawled out my window, and climbed up the ravine with a crowd of shocked onlookers peering over the edge of the cliff

IS FUCKING PINWORM BACK YET, GODDAMNIT!?!?!?


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Rolled a car 4 times, hit a tree, spun 180 degrees, and landed upside down 30 feet down a ravine. During rush hour
> 
> Crawled out my window, and climbed up the ravine with a crowd of shocked onlookers.
> 
> IS FUCKING PINWORM BACK YET, GODDAMNIT!?!?!?


Welcome back!

It is a freaking adrenaline rush, that feeling crawling from a wreck.
It feels the same each time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Rolled a car 4 times, hit a tree, spun 180 degrees, and landed upside down 30 feet down a ravine. During rush hour
> 
> Crawled out my window, and climbed up the ravine with a crowd of shocked onlookers peering over the edge of the cliff
> 
> IS FUCKING PINWORM BACK YET, GODDAMNIT!?!?!?


Topanga Canyon? lol, I spun out and went off there in '66


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2019)

lokie said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> It is a freaking adrenaline rush, that feeling crawling from a wreck.
> It feels the same each time.


Thanks, probably wont be here long. Just looking for Pinny

And here's hoping I don't have to experience that one again. lol. Some fucked up shit for sure.



Singlemalt said:


> Topanga Canyon? lol, I spun out and went off there in '66


Yup, landed upside down in the creek, with water coming in my driver side window, and flowing out my passenger side window...about 100 feet from the street I live on.

But seriously, anyone seen Pinworm around?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2019)

Haven't seen him for a month or so.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Haven't seen him for a month or so.


Thanks, friend.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks, friend.


De nada


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2019)

I bought myself a new grill for father's day. It's smaller than the last one but works just fine. 
  

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever tried a hamburger with a fried egg on top? Looks gross, sounds gross tastes amazing... with tomatoes of course.


Here’s how Aussie’s do burgers


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bought myself a new grill for father's day. It's smaller than the last one but works just fine.
> View attachment 4352489 View attachment 4352490
> 
> SH420


That looks tasty


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That looks tasty


Yeah, turned out pretty good! I do lub me some tri tip!

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2019)

@curious2garden


----------



## dstroy (Jun 20, 2019)

Why do some people refuse to post pics of their plants but want to give tons of advice and insist that you are doing it wrong?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4352538
> 
> View attachment 4352537


What a cutie!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4352538
> 
> View attachment 4352537


Ahhh she's getting so big and she looks so happy  Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Why do some people refuse to post pics of their plants but want to give tons of advice and insist that you are doing it wrong?


Pot is to some as Ritalin is to others ie there are loving drunks and belligerent drunks. But I'm sure you know that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

Morning all, hope everyone had a wonderful evening. Welp back to the poor house after writing that medical ck yesterday...ugh...what a day.....

Well if gonna be a scorcher here, heat index of 105 today, so got the Mrs setup...

Coffee is hot and ready......

Gotta ck the gardens and sweat my rear off for a bit before i head to work.....need to do a little string work on the inside garden, thinking about adding a couple more lights to this big bitch...hmmm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> this from a person that doesn't know how to roll a blunt??
> 
> don't worry i don't either it's waste, that why i have a pipe and one hitter....


Doesn't anyone roll joints anymore? 
Fuck that fancy shit...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Doesn't anyone roll joints anymore?
> Fuck that fancy shit...


every once in a while i do.......just rather have the pipe or the one hitter at least for me...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bought myself a new grill for father's day. It's smaller than the last one but works just fine.
> View attachment 4352489 View attachment 4352490
> 
> SH420


My man! With some pico de gallo on the side, better than sex


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Doesn't anyone roll joints anymore?


Almost exclusively. I use a pipe for bubble hash.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> My man! With some pico de gallo on the side, better than sex


You either have peculiarly epic pico de gallo, or ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You either have peculiarly epic pico de gallo, or ...


or I'm pushing 70 lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2019)

Just settled my bill with the towing company, got a chance to rummage through my car. If it’s not the epic gold beater you remember, I got t-boned in that car about a year ago and the chick who hit me bought me this one


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> or I'm pushing 70 lol


Domain shear detected


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's a link to some 9/11 pics that were from an estate of one of the Ground Zero construction workers.

Story: https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48689783

Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/textfiles/albums/72157708997281912/page1


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Here's a link to some 9/11 pics that were from an estate of one of the Ground Zero construction workers.
> 
> Story: https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48689783
> 
> Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/textfiles/albums/72157708997281912/page1


boy u made alot of conspiracy theoriest drool with these.....

nice stuff..btw


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Here's a link to some 9/11 pics that were from an estate of one of the Ground Zero construction workers.
> 
> Story: https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48689783
> 
> Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/textfiles/albums/72157708997281912/page1


Did you hear about the ship they found...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/relay.nationalgeographic.com/proxy/distribution/public/amp/news/2011/08/pictures/110830-9/11-world-trade-center-ship-ground-zero-new-york-nation-science

SH420


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Just settled my bill with the towing company, got a chance to rummage through my car. If it’s not the epic gold beater you remember, I got t-boned in that car about a year ago and the chick who hit me bought me this one
> 
> View attachment 4352724 View attachment 4352725 View attachment 4352726


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did you hear about the ship they found...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/relay.nationalgeographic.com/proxy/distribution/public/amp/news/2011/08/pictures/110830-9/11-world-trade-center-ship-ground-zero-new-york-nation-science
> 
> SH420


After 200+ years abandoned smack-dab in the richest downtown in the USA ... I'd like to see the shipowner's parking (mooring?) fines.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Doesn't anyone roll joints anymore?
> Fuck that fancy shit...


Dab of Rosin for me thanks.....


----------



## neosapien (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm pushing 70 lol


That should be your sig.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> ..I'm pushing 70 lol





ANC said:


> That should be your sig.


It's would have to be a two part sig:


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> It's would have to be a two part sig:


When I worked at the body shop, the neighbor was this 70something year old former mason, he was like 6'5 and his hands were the size of my head and rock solid. I was only 19, young and dumb, and I got into an argument with him, well I'm thinking he's this old guy he's not gonna do anything, so I got in his face. Next thing I know I had a hand around my throat, one on my chest and my feet were off the ground. He carried me, I was pushing 200lbs at that time, about 20ft back to the shop property line and pretty much told me he'd remove my head if I came on his property again. I learned something that day, never underestimate an opponent.


----------



## lokie (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Yeah, I have to do this with my one year old daughter too...lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> When I worked at the body shop, the neighbor was this 70something year old former mason, he was like 6'5 and his hands were the size of my head and rock solid. I was only 19, young and dumb, and I got into an argument with him, well I'm thinking he's this old guy he's not gonna do anything, so I got in his face. Next thing I know I had a hand around my throat, one on my chest and my feet were off the ground. He carried me, I was pushing 200lbs at that time, about 20ft back to the shop property line and pretty much told me he'd remove my head if I came on his property again. I learned something that day, never underestimate an opponent.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2019)

On vacation in the Dominican Republic? Try one of these Windex cocktails!! they are to Die for.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> On vacation in the Dominican Republic? Try one of these Windex cocktails!! they are to Die for.
> View attachment 4354501


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 24, 2019)

_"The spate of deaths has led some Americans to wonder *whether they should cancel upcoming trips to the Dominican Republic.* But officials there have tried to assure travelers the deaths are isolated events."_

ya think? I wonder if a travel insurance company would consider this a valid reason for cancellation.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/23/world/tenth-american-death-dominican-republic/index.html
_




_


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2019)

I like this idea.

A picture window for fish.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2019)

Won some tickets to E.L.O. about 6 months ago...





 
SH420


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 25, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"The spate of deaths has led some Americans to wonder *whether they should cancel upcoming trips to the Dominican Republic.* But officials there have tried to assure travelers the deaths are isolated events."
> ]_


10 deaths /year for almost 3 million US tourists visiting is average for every overseas country.
Nonetheless, appears mini bar poisonings could be the work of disgruntled employees receiving poor tips etc.
I went to high school in the DR, am planning a return visit soon.
Only when I go, I stay in $35/night family owned bed and breakfast.
Much cheaper, and safer.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2019)

I whipped up some vinegar,salt and dish soap to kill some poison ivy. It really does work. But as I was foliar feeding them death, I couldn't help but think what was going through their minds. "Oh look at this, a nice early morning mist. This feels so refreshing. Wow, It's got a little bit of a tingle to it. I wonder what's in this, it's starting to burn a little. Ohhhhh god what the fuck is this! Help."


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I whipped up some vinegar,salt and dish soap to kill some poison ivy. It really does work. But as I was foliar feeding them death, I couldn't help but think what was going through their minds. "Oh look at this, a nice early morning mist. This feels so refreshing. Wow, It's got a little bit of a tingle to it. I wonder what's in this, it's starting to burn a little. Ohhhhh god what the fuck is this! Help."


On the west coast, we have poison oak, sorta the same. I have no sympathy for that stuff. It grows all over the hills where I grew up, I had the rash more than my fair share as a child. Kill it...kill it with fire


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> On the west coast, we have poison oak, sorta the same. I have no sympathy for that stuff. It grows all over the hills where I grew up, I had the rash more than my fair share as a child. Kill it...kill it with fire


Once upon a time, my ex-wife and I bought 3.5 acres in the Foothills. There was much poison oak. Then Ex obtained four Barbados sheep. They wiped out all the poison oak and thistle. The foxtails they ignored.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> On the west coast, we have poison oak, sorta the same. I have no sympathy for that stuff. It grows all over the hills where I grew up, I had the rash more than my fair share as a child. Kill it...kill it with fire


Yeah I think the oil is the same. Urushiol. I found a wolfman Halloween mask in the woods when I was a kid and put it on. That's the day I found out that I was highly allergic to the stuff. Had to be hospitalized. Shots and shit. I don't remember much from then.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I think the oil is the same. Urushiol. I found a wolfman Halloween mask in the woods when I was a kid and put it on. That's the day I found out that I was highly allergic to the stuff. Had to be hospitalized. Shots and shit. I don't remember much from then.


We have Pooshki (or Pushki depending upon if you like Russian vs English pronunciation).

 

It is photo reactive & to some very uncomfortable causing horrible blisters.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

The best surface treatment for poison oak that I've found is half-strength chlorine bleach. (Apply with a swab. Leave it on as long as you can stand. Rinse with cool water.) It takes that awful compelling itchiness away and replaces it with the ordinary (and in my opinion much more bearable) ouch of bleach on exposed nerve endings. I reapplied whenever the Itch came back. I'm pretty sensitive to it, and I healed much faster using the bleach than the " control lesion".

~edit~ won't work for pushki. Different suite of toxins.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heracleum_maximum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have Pooshki (or Pushki depending upon if you like Russian vs English pronunciation).
> 
> View attachment 4355379
> 
> ...


Looks like a smaller version of the giant hogweed we get here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like a smaller version of the giant hogweed we get here.


It's a version of Cow Parsnip - personally it does not bother me but others it can get ugly!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The best surface treatment for poison oak that I've found is half-strength chlorine bleach. (Apply with a swab. Leave it on as long as you can stand. Rinse with cool water.) It takes that awful compelling itchiness away and replaces it with the ordinary (and in my opinion much more bearable) ouch of bleach on exposed nerve endings. I reapplied whenever the Itch came back. I'm pretty sensitive to it, and I healed much faster using the bleach than the " control lesion".
> 
> ~edit~ won't work for pushki. Different suite of toxins.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heracleum_maximum


Along the same lines… I take a trichlor tablet with water and scratch until the itching stops and the burning starts.


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The best surface treatment for poison oak that I've found is half-strength chlorine bleach. (Apply with a swab. Leave it on as long as you can stand. Rinse with cool water.) It takes that awful compelling itchiness away and replaces it with the ordinary (and in my opinion much more bearable) ouch of bleach on exposed nerve endings. I reapplied whenever the Itch came back. I'm pretty sensitive to it, and I healed much faster using the bleach than the " control lesion".
> 
> ~edit~ won't work for pushki. Different suite of toxins.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heracleum_maximum


DO NOT mix a paste of bleach and baking soda to apply on the skin, most certainly DO NOT repeat.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> DO NOT mix a paste of bleach and baking soda to apply on the skin, most certainly DO NOT repeat.


Why not? 
I didn't use baking soda, but ... ?


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why not?
> I didn't use baking soda, but ... ?


1 application for a few min used similar as you described is uncomfortable but leaves no lasting marks.
2nd application for a few more min. redness and the burn feel lingers.
3rd application for less mins. Burning persist, a full on caustic burn is likely. With in days an open sore may appear.
Something like this.






1 application was more than enough the first time, used a couple of times a few days apart, and it worked.

3 applications over the period of 1 evening is not recommended.

With that said I did accomplish my goal but the treatment turned out to be worse than the disease.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have Pooshki (or Pushki depending upon if you like Russian vs English pronunciation).
> 
> View attachment 4355379
> 
> ...


Yikes, that doesn’t look like fun. Some people react very poorly to poison oak and poison ivy like those pics, but usually it’s just an itchy red rash that occasionally weeps if you scratch too much. A lucky few have no reaction at all. Also, if you wash the oils off your skin within an hour or so, one can usually avoid any rash at all


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> 1 application for a few min used similar as you described is uncomfortable but leaves no lasting marks.
> 2nd application for a few more min. redness and the burn feel lingers.
> 3rd application for less mins. Burning persist, a full on caustic burn is likely. With in days an open sore may appear.
> Something like this.
> ...


I think I see your problem. "For a few minutes". With just bleach, it was at most a twenty-count before I went ARGHH ~sound of running water~.

My goal was decomposing the toxin, not my integument.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yikes, that doesn’t look like fun. Some people react very poorly to poison oak and poison ivy like those pics, but usually it’s just an itchy red rash that occasionally weeps if you scratch too much. A lucky few have no reaction at all. Also, if you wash the oils off your skin within an hour or so, one can usually avoid any rash at all


Ohhh it weeps even if you don't scratch.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2019)

A reminder that if you are in the market to purchase a US Flag, please spend the money to get a quality, made in the USA flag, not one of the cheap ones from overseas. These 2 companies have been around for a long time

Annin Flagmakers (1847) https://www.annin.com/us-flags/
Valley Forge Flag Company (1882) https://www.valleyforgeflag.com/cat-17-1-1/u-s-flags.htm


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yikes, that doesn’t look like fun. Some people react very poorly to poison oak and poison ivy like those pics, but usually it’s just an itchy red rash that occasionally weeps if you scratch too much. A lucky few have no reaction at all. Also, if you wash the oils off your skin within an hour or so, one can usually avoid any rash at all


I never had a reaction to urushiol at all until I was about 45, then it was nasty but I ended up getting a shot at the ER and it fixed me right up. Now I always shower immediately if I'm somewhere exposure is possible.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Once upon a time, my ex-wife and I bought 3.5 acres in the Foothills. There was much poison oak. Then Ex obtained four Barbados sheep. They wiped out all the poison oak and thistle. The foxtails they ignored.


The manzanita and poison oak are so thick around our farm we don't need a fence, just a gate at the road...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhh it weeps even if you don't scratch.


Guess it depends on the severity of the reaction. It wouldn’t weep too much when I was a kid, but it spread like wildfire if you scratched it.

Poison oak on your dick when you’re 6 years old isn’t something I wish on anyone.

This whole conversation makes me want to take an oatmeal bath


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Guess it depends on the severity of the reaction. It wouldn’t weep too much when I was a kid, but it spread like wildfire if you scratched it.
> 
> Poison oak on your dick when you’re 6 years old isn’t something I wish on anyone.
> 
> This whole conversation makes me want to take an oatmeal bath


 When my son was 4 he rolled in some poison oak to impress some girls.

His next four weeks were hell. I washed him twice-daily with OxiClean and he HATED it. 

My reaction is severe enough that it wept even when I resisted scratching that Itch.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> The manzanita and poison oak are so thick around our farm we don't need a fence, just a gate at the road...


I need some larger manzanita perches for the parrots, can I come trim your manzanita?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I need some larger manzanita perches for the parrots, can I come trim your manzanita?


You can have all you want, Ive got 20ft tall manzanita....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Once upon a time, my ex-wife and I bought 3.5 acres in the Foothills. There was much poison oak. Then Ex obtained four Barbados sheep. They wiped out all the poison oak and thistle. The foxtails they ignored.


Some winner decided to introduce poison Ivy here I have a patch at the back of my property that I have burnt, sprayed said nasty things too but still comes back


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> On the west coast, we have poison oak, sorta the same. I have no sympathy for that stuff. It grows all over the hills where I grew up, I had the rash more than my fair share as a child. Kill it...kill it with fire


Growing up a friend and his father were both hospitalized because they ripped up all the poison ivy they found and threw it on their burn pile. The father had to have a breathing tube put in when the ambulance arrived because his throat closed up. I'm all for scorched earth policy, just be careful.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The best surface treatment for poison oak that I've found is half-strength chlorine bleach. (Apply with a swab. Leave it on as long as you can stand. Rinse with cool water.) It takes that awful compelling itchiness away and replaces it with the ordinary (and in my opinion much more bearable) ouch of bleach on exposed nerve endings. I reapplied whenever the Itch came back. I'm pretty sensitive to it, and I healed much faster using the bleach than the " control lesion".
> 
> ~edit~ won't work for pushki. Different suite of toxins.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heracleum_maximum


I've used acetone a couple times when I got poison ivy. Instantly dries it out and it clears up in a day or two. Probably not the healthiest option, but when you're ready to tear skin off, anything goes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

When I was in my early 20s I met this chick at a bar who was all over me the whole night. We ended up in the woods behind the bar after it closed, bare ass naked and rolling around in the leaves, just a one night stand. Neither of us realized it was a big patch of poison ivy. Yeah, so we both had it all over our assess and crotch bad and other less severe patches on our arms. We both thought we caught something from the other person. Fast forward about 7 years and one of my friends brought her to the beach for the 4th. It took us about an hour before we realized who we were and had a good laugh about it. She was a born again at that point, , so no matter how hard I tried she wasn't interested in recreating that night. I almost convinced her when I reminded her how good my head game is, but then she went off about temptation and I'm trying to make her stray, blah, blah, blah. Yes, yes I was


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You can have all you want, Ive got 20ft tall manzanita....
> View attachment 4355638
> View attachment 4355639
> 
> View attachment 4355640


That is precisely what I need, some of those larger limbs. They are big parrots. With a reference human (not mine but exactly the same).


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've used acetone a couple times when I got poison ivy. Instantly dries it out and it clears up in a day or two. Probably not the healthiest option, but when you're ready to tear skin off, anything goes.


I've tried some crazy shit but I didn't try acetone. It makes sense to me - acetone should be a great solvent not only for the greasy toxin but its active metabolite.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> When I was in my early 20s I met this chick at a bar who was all over me the whole night. We ended up in the woods behind the bar after it closed, bare ass naked and rolling around in the leaves, just a one night stand. Neither of us realized it was a big patch of poison ivy. Yeah, so we both had it all over our assess and crotch bad and other less severe patches on our arms. We both thought we caught something from the other person. Fast forward about 7 years and one of my friends brought her to the beach for the 4th. It took us about an hour before we realized who we were and had a good laugh about it. She was a born again at that point, , so no matter how hard I tried she wasn't interested in recreating that night. I almost convinced her when I reminded her how good my head game is, but then she went off about temptation and I'm trying to make her stray, blah, blah, blah. Yes, yes I was


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That is precisely what I need, some of those larger limbs. They are big parrots. With a reference human (not mine but exactly the same).


Absolutely gorgeous bird.
+


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bird.
> +


Thank you and they are CITES 1, Anodorynchus. I have a breeding pair. Since they hollow out trees to nest in we go through a lot of perches. Their nest box is metal. You don't want them out without direct supervision. They got out once and ate an entire lathe and plaster wall, snipped the chicken wire and were working on stucco when I walked back in, sigh.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2019)

Things have gone from bad to much, much, worse. But if everything goes as it should this should get sorted out next month. I'm just checking in.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Things have gone from bad to much, much, worse. But if everything goes as it should this should get sorted out next month. I'm just checking in.


Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Best wishes BW


Blue Wizard said:


> Things have gone from bad to much, much, worse. But if everything goes as it should this should get sorted out next month. I'm just checking in.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Things have gone from bad to much, much, worse. But if everything goes as it should this should get sorted out next month. I'm just checking in.


You got this, keep checking in, brother!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Things have gone from bad to much, much, worse. But if everything goes as it should this should get sorted out next month. I'm just checking in.


Hang in there


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4356150


Don't you have biology homework you should be doing?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't you have biology homework you should be doing?


 He's busy posting the same unfunny twice.



Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4356177


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't you have biology homework you should be doing?


There isn't any homework. It's just exams and lab practicals. But yeah, been doing lots of studying.



cannabineer said:


> He's busy posting the same unfunny twice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> There isn't any homework. It's just exams and lab practicals. But yeah, been doing lots of studying.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356204


Get back to it, LOL


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Get back to it, LOL


I'm so terrible at it though... and it's a whole semester crammed into a five-week session. What did I get myself into? 
Probably gonna fail this course


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'm so terrible at it though... and it's a whole semester crammed into a five-week session. What did I get myself into?
> Probably gonna fail this course


thats a good self-defeatist attitude! At this rate, you’re well on your way. Keep up the good work, the world needs worker bees.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> thats a good self-defeatist attitude! At this rate, you’re well on your way. Keep up the good work, the world needs worker bees.


Thanks, man!

But like I said, its a five-week course. I'll retake it during the fall semester where I'll have five months... and I'll pass it. I've worked hard for little-to-nothing most of my life. I won't quit college.

Thank you for the motivation.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> But like I said, its a five-week course. I'll retake it during the fall semester where I'll have five months... and I'll pass it. I've worked hard for little-to-nothing most of my life. I won't quit college.
> 
> Thank you for the motivation.


Well, at least you don't seem like a prick, and you have a good attitude about things.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Well, at least you don't seem like a prick, and you have a good attitude about things.


Thanks, I try to be respectful of people online and treat them with the same respect I'd give if we were face-to-face. There's too many keyboard warriors out there these days.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Thanks, I try to be respectful of people online and treat them with the same respect I'd give if we were face-to-face. There's too many keyboard warriors out there these days.


I respect this quite a bit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'm so terrible at it though... and it's a whole semester crammed into a five-week session. What did I get myself into?
> Probably gonna fail this course


There's nothing new about summer school, did they find you, at this age, under a rock?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's nothing new about summer school, did they find you, at this age, under a rock?


More like after years and years of shirking responsibility and doing the things I shouldn't be doing I finally ponied up and and got dealt in after crawling out from underneath a rock, bleary-eyed and exhausted by life. I just finished my AA and I'm trying to do either an MLS or MLT program... maybe even histotechnician. I'm too old to be waiting tables, getting shit-faced and waking up next to strange women  Just ready to get my life squared away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> More like after years and years of shirking responsibility and doing the things I shouldn't be doing I finally ponied up and and got dealt in after crawling out from underneath a rock, bleary-eyed and exhausted by life. I just finished my AA and I'm trying to do either an MLS or MLT program... maybe even histotechnician. I'm too old to be waiting tables, getting shit-faced and *waking up next to strange women*  Just ready to get my life squared away.


Got any pics?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Got any pics?


Just realized that you quoted part of what I said in bold letters 
Next time I do I'll post some pics... net-friendly, of course.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Just realized that you quoted part of what I said in bold letters
> Next time I do I'll post some pics... net-friendly, of course.


Preferably strange women pics, although we like most pics of interesting or odd things as well


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Preferably strange women pics, although we like most pics of interesting or odd things as well


I took a pic of my AA diploma and edited it in paintbrush so that my name and school were not showing so as to avoid being doxxed by the nefarious sort. Anywho, I realized what you had put in bold print so I deleted that post lol.


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I took a pic of my AA diploma and edited it in paintbrush so that my name and school were not showing so as to avoid being doxxed by the nefarious sort. Anywho, I realized what you had put in bold print so I deleted that post lol.


erasing ones tracks is not simply done.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/page-816#post-14963099


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> erasing ones tracks is not simply done.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/page-816#post-14963099


What tracks?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

No cable, wifi or cable phone for 12 hours here now. Comcast blows.

430 customers out from a water soaked node that should take 2 hrs to fix.

Fix time went from 4:53PM to 8:44PM to now 12:35AM.

Why am I seeing a 3 hour 51 minute pattern there?

Did I mention Comcast blows?

I meant fucking Comcast fucking blows.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No cable, wifi or cable phone for 12 hours here now. Comcast blows.
> 
> 430 customers out from a water soaked node that should take 2 hrs to fix.
> 
> ...


A few years ago, might have been 10 I've lost time, they were advertising they if you had service outage and reported it they would credit your account for the time it was out. I tried getting credit for not having it for 2 days this past winter and they were all "Oh, we don't do that anymore, so sorry"

Comcast. If it wasn't for the fact my roommate is a TV junkie and pays the bill, I woulda dropped them years ago.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Karah (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2019)

Karah said:


> Hi


Not yet, but I have candy


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2019)

Karah said:


> Hi


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)

Karah said:


> Hi


Workin on it


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not yet, but I have candy


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

i have a zit brewing near my eyebrow and my glasses rub against it and it hurts and honestly no one’s got it worse than me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> i have a zit brewing near my eyebrow and my glasses rub against it and it hurts and honestly no one’s got it worse than me


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 30, 2019)

The pain is real.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

The New Currency.



















And here's a Christmas gift from a dad who was asked for bitcoin.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The New Currency.


**the trade value of the USONFucks *™*will vary depending on which version of the post-apoctolyptic hellsacape you actually believe in**


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2019)

Should I leave it? Round it out a little? 

 
SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Should I leave it? Round it out a little?
> 
> View attachment 4358094
> SH420


 

almost


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Should I leave it? Round it out a little?
> 
> View attachment 4358094
> SH420


Just add a blue rope light. I'm a sucker for night lighting though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4358095
> 
> almost


Should've called a professional first... I know for next time! Thanks!

SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Should've called a professional first... I know for next time! Thanks!
> 
> SH420


i am only here to help, my fren.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2019)

The place to be this coming weekend.
 
www.pvgp.org

 
Includes the fabulous car show and cruise.

 
Right in Schenley Park. The long and windy road.

Those old sports cars can fly.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 2, 2019)

smh (from FB)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> smh (from FB)
> View attachment 4359102


yeah something make u really wonder about humanity......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah something make u really wonder about humanity......


Oh, but it gets worse - at least that dude was using a shopping cart w/ wheels.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, but it gets worse - at least that dude was using a shopping cart w/ wheels.


oh i know, i'm in the automotive buisness and boy i have seen things that make u go
 

and then i have to say


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i know, i'm in the automotive buisness and boy i have seen things that make u go
> View attachment 4359150
> 
> and then i have to say
> ...


I work with commercial fishermen - wanna talk bone heads?
99% of them are hired from the neck down.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I work with commercial fishermen - wanna talk bone heads?
> 99% of them are hired from the neck down.


oh u have those as well.......sheesh small world


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> smh (from FB)
> View attachment 4359102





BudmanTX said:


> yeah something make u really wonder about humanity......


I agree this is at the least odd.

However the guy's decision to transport his new purchase this way may be a clue to its use.

Perhaps it will be used in a clean environment or on a floor that requires soft and smooth tires.

In either event clean tires with no gravel or gouges would be a beneficial.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

lokie said:


> I agree this is at the least odd.
> 
> However the guy's decision to transport his new purchase this way may be a clue to its use.
> 
> ...


true...love the quote...but what happens after he get it into the car and then drive where he needs to go.....no cart there.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> true...love the quote...but what happens after he get it into the car and then drive where he needs to go.....no cart there.....


He's a e-bay reseller.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> He's a e-bay reseller.


anything is a possibility at this point....heck he could have just rented for the day....who knows


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


How you doing?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2019)

RIP, Lee


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2019)

> Dutch designer Maarten Baas' giant Real Time Schiphol timepiece replaces traditional clock hands with a 12-hour-long video performance (+ movie).
> 
> The three-metre-high clock has been installed in Amsterdam's Schiphol airport and features a film showing Baas drawing and redrawing the clock's hands with a roller and paint.


I want to see that in person.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to see that in person.


even I don't have that much time on my hands


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to see that in person.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> even I don't have that much time on my hands


I watched the entire six minutes... I might have too much spare time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched the entire six minutes... I might have too much spare time.


I was thinking of the guy doing it for 12 hours


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking of the guy doing it for 12 hours


It's mind numbing to to watch, more so to think that the dude did it and someone bank rolled the idea.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4360180


Makes me giggle every time. Snakes and sparklers are fun


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> It's mind numbing to to watch, more so to think that the dude did it and someone bank rolled the idea.


Money is time ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Makes me giggle every time. Snakes and sparklers are fun


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Money is time ...


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 4, 2019)

These lovely ladies entertained us this beautiful Independence day.
Man, can they sing!


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2019)

lokie said:


>


 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2019)

How many penis’s do you think got blown off yesterday ?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4360313
> 
> SH420


catatonia


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2019)

Police in Lufkin, Texas, have identified a juvenile who was seen licking a tub of Blue Bell ice cream in a now-viral video. The juvenile could be seen licking the ice cream at a local Walmart before putting it back into the freezer. 

Detectives have spoken with the suspect, who is from the San Antonio area. Police announced Friday that they would not be releasing her name publicly because she's a minor. 

The case will now be turned over to the Texas Juvenile Justice Department, Jessica Pebsworth, a spokesperson with the Lufkin Police Department said. 

Before the suspect was identified as a juvenile, police said she could have faced up to 20 years in prison. They had planned on arresting her on a charge of second-degree felony tampering.

https://twitter.com/BlindDensetsu/status/1144954255318671366
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/blue-bell-licker-lufkin-texas-police-identify-juvenile-who-licked-ice-cream-tub-in-viral-video-2019-07-05/


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=33&v=-slSwgcYryg

don't know why this is not displaying. Cockpit tour of a B-2 and aerial refueling, pretty cool.

https://theaviationist.com/2019/07/05/exclusive-unpublished-video-with-in-depth-footage-and-commentary-inside-the-cockpit-of-a-flying-b-2-stealth-bomber/


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


I just saw on Weather Underground that Alaska hit 90 degrees, breaking the previous all-time record by five degrees. You all ok up there?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2019)

Anyone else feel like playing Russian roulette with a fully loaded revolver after reading the profile posts anytime you browse the site?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Anyone else feel like playing Russian roulette with a fully loaded revolver after reading the profile posts anytime you browse the site?


I prefer Polish Roulette. You put a single round into an autoloader ... "here, you go first"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Anyone else feel like playing Russian roulette with a fully loaded revolver after reading the profile posts anytime you browse the site?


If there's anyone you wanna bury the desert just sprouted an entire flock of new holes  although this kind of shit usually just pisses the Mojave Greens off worse, so there is that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2019)

_KFC, extra crispy, here I come._


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

Anybody else obsessed with smelling their fingers? No matter what I touch I have to know the smell.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anybody else obsessed with smelling their fingers? No matter what I touch I have to know the smell.


 I am always coming across smells that I KNOW I know, but my index is hosed.

I KNOW that smell!
It smells like
It smells like 
It smells like godddammit
it smells like oh what was that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anybody else obsessed with smelling their fingers? No matter what I touch I have to know the smell.


yep, usually right after i play with my space tomatoes.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I am always coming across smells that I KNOW I know, but my index is hosed.
> 
> I KNOW that smell!
> It smells like
> ...


you too....and i thought it was just the space tomatoes affecting me....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you too....and i thought it was just the space tomatoes affecting me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


pretty close....lol..

gotta love a good sativa smoke in the morning...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

I agree. I too....am a plant pedophile. I molest my basil, rosemary, mint....hell, even my geranium and marigolds on the daily. Not the peppers though. I know better lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I agree. I too....am a plant pedophile. I molest my basil, rosemary, mint....hell, even my geranium and marigolds on the daily. Not the peppers though. I know better lol.


You ... vegisexual!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, usually right after i play with my space tomatoes.....


Yeah it's amazing how little my space tomatoes like being touched but they have an interesting smell a lot different from their harvested and cured smell.



FresnoFarmer said:


> I agree. I too....am a plant pedophile. I molest my basil, rosemary, mint....hell, even my geranium and marigolds on the daily. Not the peppers though. I know better lol.


Ahh c'mon give your peppers some love too


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's amazing how little my space tomatoes like being touched but they have an interesting smell a lot different from their harvested and cured smell.
> 
> 
> Ahh c'mon give your peppers some love too





curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's amazing how little my space tomatoes like being touched but they have an interesting smell a lot different from their harvested and cured smell.
> 
> 
> Ahh c'mon give your peppers some love too


Haha they get enough as much as I've had to water them lately. We're not on talking term right now me and the peps.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha they get enough as much as I've had to water them lately. We're not on talking term right now me and the peps.


They just need some time to cool down


----------



## neosapien (Jul 6, 2019)

So my mom left with the kid for a month yesterday. It felt pretty fucking weird going to bed and waking up without her here. My wife is flying down in 2 weeks to meet them. So I'll be all by my lonesome for about 2 weeks. Probably going to get a bunch of cocaine and hookers and fucking rage. Or just grab a sixer and ASSemble with you lot. Probably going to be the latter. I don't even know where to find cocaine or hookers these days.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anybody else obsessed with smelling their fingers? No matter what I touch I have to know the smell.


My Ex's kid used to sniff his food before putting it in his mouth almost every time.

I wanted to slap the cutlery out of his hand each time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> My Ex's kid used to sniff his food before putting it in his mouth almost every time.
> 
> I wanted to slap the cutlery out of his hand each time.


That's a lil extreme. But hey, I bet he'll never get poisoned that's for sure lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> So my mom left with the kid for a month yesterday. It felt pretty fucking weird going to bed and waking up without her here. My wife is flying down in 2 weeks to meet them. So I'll be all by my lonesome for about 2 weeks. Probably going to get a bunch of cocaine and hookers and fucking rage. Or just grab a sixer and ASSemble with you lot. Probably going to be the latter. I don't even know where to find cocaine or hookers these days.


I know a guy.... Who knows a guy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Every once in a while it's chicken 

 
 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That's a lil extreme. But hey, I bet he'll never get poisoned that's for sure lol


There are tasteless odorless poisons ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Every once in a while it's chicken
> 
> View attachment 4361180
> View attachment 4361179
> ...


Nice. Tomorrow at our house


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I don't even know where to find cocaine *AND* hookers these days.


FIFY


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 6, 2019)

Do any of you pay for porn?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Do any of you pay for porn?


No


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> So my mom left with the kid for a month yesterday. It felt pretty fucking weird going to bed and waking up without her here. My wife is flying down in 2 weeks to meet them. So I'll be all by my lonesome for about 2 weeks. Probably going to get a bunch of cocaine and hookers and fucking rage. Or just grab a sixer and ASSemble with you lot. Probably going to be the latter. I don't even know where to find cocaine or hookers these days.


Find the hookers...they know where the brain protein is


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Do any of you pay for porn?


Only if you are puting on a show.

Edit: I apologize, I was thinking you were Indacouch and was momentarily pwetrer pated.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Find the hookers...they know where the brain protein is


... the head?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There are tasteless odorless poisons ...


Shhh! Don't spoil it


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh! Don't spoil it


I am not specifying, even if somebody asks real nice.
Imagine if some addlepated ninnyhammer saw that and thought "challenge accepted". Heck I know someone who'd probably think "hmmm can I smoke it?"
I won't even start on those who delegate the test program.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I am not specifying, even if somebody asks real nice.
> Imagine if some addlepated ninnyhammer saw that and thought "challenge accepted". Heck I know someone who'd probably think "hmmm can I smoke it?"
> I won't even start on those who delegate the test program.


Like the testing regimen for that new pain drug ha ha


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Like the testing regimen for that new pain drug ha ha


"frog hears with legs"


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I just saw on Weather Underground that Alaska hit 90 degrees, breaking the previous all-time record by five degrees. You all ok up there?


@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> * I don't even know where to find cocaine or hookers these days*.


For some reason, I suddenly feel like looking at some old batchelor party pics.

I could easily be in the best man Hall of Fame.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2019)

Usually around here all we get are green avocados and I use a paper bag to ripen. I came across an article burying them in flour in the bag. Anyone ever try that, before I buy a sack of flour?

https://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/how-to-ripen-avocados-fast-the-quickest-methods-tested


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There are tasteless odorless poisons ...


Truly, you have a dizzying intellect


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If there's anyone you wanna bury the desert just sprouted an entire flock of new holes  although this kind of shit usually just pisses the Mojave Greens off worse, so there is that.


Don't bury bodies in the desert, to much chance of preservation. You need moisture and biodiversity to compost it quickly. And it's a good idea to debone them and grind those up. Thanks CSI for teaching people how to be better criminals.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't bury bodies in the desert, to much chance of preservation. You need moisture and biodiversity to compost it quickly. And it's a good idea to debone them and grind those up. Thanks CSI for teaching people how to be better criminals.


LOL gotta find them first.


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't bury bodies in the desert, to much chance of preservation. You need moisture and biodiversity to compost it quickly. And it's a good idea to debone them and grind those up. Thanks CSI for teaching people how to be better criminals.


The dead will talk.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> The dead will talk.


One of my favorite clinical rotations was pathophysiology at the County Coroner's office. That's where I learned how good Forschner Knives were.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> One of my favorite clinical rotations was pathophysiology at the County Coroner's office. That's where I learned how good Forschner Knives were.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4361428


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2019)

Look what just opened up here! Next time my kids visit I'm going
http://axendagger.com/


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Look what just opened up here! Next time my kids visit I'm going
> http://axendagger.com/


Are you waiting for them so they can help you perform a William Tell artistic performance?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Look what just opened up here! Next time my kids visit I'm going
> http://axendagger.com/


Be careful 
 

SH420


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2019)

Last time I went to King Richard's Faire I kicked everyone's ass at ax throwing. That was attributed, by my "friends", as being due to my shorter and stockier build because I was a fantasy dwarf. I'm still not sure if that's a dig or not, those dwarfs are badasses.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth


I think record was set in Anchoragua - but we have been hot (high 60's, low 70's) & dry here as well but we are forecast-ed a bumper crop of salmon returning & surprisingly decent prices for them as well.


Say NO to Pebble Mine!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


Just got back from the library from my daily dose of “real” newspapers and humanity. As I was sitting down, I glanced over and saw the Doc’s books on the shelf. How could I not pick his first one for a reread?


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Last time I went to King Richard's Faire I kicked everyone's ass at ax throwing. That was attributed, by my "friends", as being due to my shorter and stockier build because I was a fantasy dwarf. I'm still not sure if that's a dig or not, those dwarfs are badasses.


In Middleborough?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> In Middleborough?


Yup. Been 7 or 8 years since I've gone, shits too expensive.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's amazing how little my space tomatoes like being touched but they have an interesting smell a lot different from their harvested and cured smell.


yep, this last little test batch i did, smell on the branch lemon, smell dried lemon, earthy smell.....with a tad of pine....yum....gotta love a good sativa...

got one right now re-vegging outside to test what it's gonna do in the heat we have......been suprising me lately, kinda likes it....for now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2019)

Holy shit, this is fire. I haven't been into his shit for years, but I'll be back in if he keeps putting out shit like this...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit, this is fire. I haven't been into his shit for years, but I'll be back in if he keeps putting out shit like this...


Hell yeah. Disses on the mumble rappers then the press. #skillz


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Hell yeah. Disses on the mumble rappers then the press. #skillz



This one he did with Joyner is amazing, too. Here he creates the best trap song I've ever heard, a genre he hates, while dissing trappers and their fans. _That_ takes skill...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 9, 2019)

Can anybody correctly guess the movie that I'm watching?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone know Mike Oxsmall?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 9, 2019)

Asking for my friend.
Mike Ropenis.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 9, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Can anybody correctly guess the movie that I'm watching?
> 
> View attachment 4362713


La Bamba! 
Great movie


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2019)

_"An armored truck was driving in the westbound lanes near Ashford Dunwoody Road when a side door "flew open", releasing its contents onto the interstate."_

WTF is it with these trucks, I mean do they just shovel loose cash inside them and not pack it into those heavy canvas locked bags? smh
https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/dekalb-county/dozens-of-drivers-stop-on-i-285-to-grab-cash-that-spilled-onto-road/965508278


----------



## sunni (Jul 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"An armored truck was driving in the westbound lanes near Ashford Dunwoody Road when a side door "flew open", releasing its contents onto the interstate."_
> 
> WTF is it with these trucks, I mean do they just shovel loose cash inside them and not pack it into those heavy canvas locked bags? smh
> https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/dekalb-county/dozens-of-drivers-stop-on-i-285-to-grab-cash-that-spilled-onto-road/965508278


“It was a ll a dream I used read word up magazine...”


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"An armored truck was driving in the westbound lanes near Ashford Dunwoody Road when a side door "flew open", releasing its contents onto the interstate."_
> 
> WTF is it with these trucks, I mean do they just shovel loose cash inside them and not pack it into those heavy canvas locked bags? smh
> https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/dekalb-county/dozens-of-drivers-stop-on-i-285-to-grab-cash-that-spilled-onto-road/965508278


It's bagged in h/d canvas sacks with a lead seal around the neck so someone can't snatch a few bills.

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 10, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Last time I went to King Richard's Faire I kicked everyone's ass at ax throwing. That was attributed, by my "friends", as being due to my shorter and stockier build because I was a fantasy dwarf. I'm still not sure if that's a dig or not, those dwarfs are badasses.


I'm not really a comic-con type of person, but I imagine a lot of fat kids probably pick dwarf as their character of choice. In Japan fat kids pick hip-hop as their fashion of choice. So I think it was a dig. But if you can throw an axe who cares? Axe beats dig rock scissor paper.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2019)

sunni said:


> “It was a ll a dream I used read word up magazine...”


My son's wife texted to tell me that the ultrasound showed she's having a girl. I immediately thought of you and that handsome son with those lovely eyes  I'm making a pink quilt AND a blue quilt. I learned my lesson. How are you guys doing?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2019)

sunni said:


> “It was a ll a dream I used read word up magazine...”



Hell yeah, Sunni! +rep...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> I'm not really a comic-con type of person, but I imagine a lot of fat kids probably pick dwarf as their character of choice. In Japan fat kids pick hip-hop as their fashion of choice. So I think it was a dig. But if you can throw an axe who cares? Axe beats dig rock scissor paper.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2019)

A Beagle in my lap giving me the occasional cheek kiss.
Big boy at my feet looking up scratch hopeful & this booming outta the puter.






Life is good!


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My son's wife texted to tell me that the ultrasound showed she's having a girl. I immediately thought of you and that handsome son with those lovely eyes  I'm making a pink quilt AND a blue quilt. I learned my lesson. How are you guys doing?


I still have his quilt and it’s in his box of special things
We used it all the time 

We’re doing great how’re you ?
Also congrats !


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's bagged in h/d canvas sacks with a lead seal around the neck so someone can't snatch a few bills. Sounds fishy to me.


IKR? ..and how does a door spring open, at speed, on the highway?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

sunni said:


> I still have his quilt and it’s in his box of special things
> We used it all the time
> 
> We’re doing great how’re you ?
> Also congrats !


That’s good to hear. I’m good. It’s my summer of fixing plumbing.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2019)

Don't forget to get your free slurpee today! It's 7-11 day!!!

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't forget to get your free slurpee today! It's 7-11 day!!!
> 
> SH420


A Slurpee always sounded like a sloppy BJ to me. If they're giving those out today, I'll def stop in...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> A Slurpee always sounded like a sloppy BJ to me. If they're giving those out today, I'll def stop in...


I fail to see anything negative here.
win - win


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fail to see anything negative here.
> win - win


I can. Since 7-11 traditionally supplies the syrup, Tyler might not find himself on the end of the transaction in his plan, yub yub


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)

@tangerinegreen555 

Here's the portajohn I frequent on Thursdays…


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> Here's the portajohn I frequent on Thursdays…
> 
> View attachment 4363534


I had no idea porta-pots came in Fun Size.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> A Slurpee always sounded like a sloppy BJ to me. If they're giving those out today, I'll def stop in...


I never understood the term blowjob. It’s not like I want someone to try and blow my dick up like a balloon. I always thought suckjob was more appropriate


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I had no idea porta-pots came in Fun Size.


Have some respect bear. That's the All-American Obesity 2.0 Portajohn.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Have some respect bear. That's the All-American Obesity 2.0 Portajohn.


Wow, I didn't know fat people were so short.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2019)

What are you doing this weekend Tyler?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What are you doing this weekend Tyler?


getting a super-size Slurpee, I'll wager


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2019)

I was thinking he might be working a fun wedding or doing a concert.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> Here's the portajohn I frequent on Thursdays…
> 
> View attachment 4363534


That place looks vaguely familiar, it could be a sacred mafia burial ground.

RIP Little Vinny the Nose


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Wow, I didn't know fat people were so short.


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I had no idea porta-pots came in Fun Size.


Shorter and a bit wider helps to prevent murder.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What are you doing this weekend Tyler?


Hanging out with you???


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2019)

_"Each and every day, Generation X moves a little closer to full retirement age. The question is, when will Gen X be able to get serious about actually saving enough for retirement? The youngest among us are approaching forty years old. While the older members of Generation X are solidly in their fifties, we can see the light at the end of the tunnel, financial freedom and retirement are within reach. However, will we be emotionally and financially prepared to leave the workforce behind?* An alarming number of GEN X workers have no plan for retirement. Many have not even thought to figure out what they need to do now so they won’t still have to work at 70."*
_
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidrae/2019/07/10/generation-x-retirement/#7cffd1034a30


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was thinking he might be working a fun wedding or doing a concert.


Hello, Good Doctor. Strangely, I have no gigs. I'm going to hang with my pianist buddy Friday night. We get high, drink some nice bourbon or a single malt, and play music that WE love, as opposed to the trite wedding garbage we usually have to play. That's not really fair, some of the wedding and event music is okay. But it's nothing like the meaty, technical, arcane music that we choose to play. These nights really feed the soul. Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be really nice weather here, so I'm going to busk at the zoo and downtown on those days. I haven't been out busking in a while, it should be fun. What are you up to?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Each and every day, Generation X moves a little closer to full retirement age. The question is, when will Gen X be able to get serious about actually saving enough for retirement? The youngest among us are approaching forty years old. While the older members of Generation X are solidly in their fifties, we can see the light at the end of the tunnel, financial freedom and retirement are within reach. However, will we be emotionally and financially prepared to leave the workforce behind?* An alarming number of GEN X workers have no plan for retirement. Many have not even thought to figure out what they need to do now so they won’t still have to work at 70."*
> _
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidrae/2019/07/10/generation-x-retirement/#7cffd1034a30



I've thought about that and have determined there's no WAY I'm going to live that long. No problem...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've thought about that and have determined there's no WAY I'm going to live that long. No problem...


I said the same thing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've thought about that and have determined there's no WAY I'm going to live that long. No problem...


I was certain I'd not make it to 40, and apparently my ex believed that. Guess what, I 've made way past 40


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I was certain I'd not make it to 40, and apparently my ex believed that. Guess what, I 've made way past 40


lol, you got boots that are 40


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


With the scale objects (fence, roofed structure) that potty looks compellingly ... not overwide but undertall.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I said the same thing


Me too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Me too


I sense a common theme here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

I've got a solid retirement plan. Someone has to win why not me?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got a solid retirement plan. Someone has to win why not me?


*Lottery win is retirement plan for 34% of poll respondents*

CBC News · Posted: Jan 30, 2014 11:22 AM ET | Last Updated: January 30, 2014
A majority of Canadians recently polled say they are relying on the Canada Pension Plan, many of them heavily, to get through retirement.

The Bank of Montreal survey found that 89 per cent said they would have to rely on the CPP or the Quebec Pension Plan when they stopped working.

Nearly a third — 31 per cent — said say they will count "heavily" on the government pension plan.

Meanwhile, 88 per cent of respondents said they would use personal savings like RRSPs or tax-free savings accounts to help fund retirement, while 59 per cent said they would likely take a part-time job.

Other options included the 49 per cent of respondents who planned on selling their homes or property for some cash.

Less than half — 40 per cent — were counting on an inheritance, while 34 per cent hoped to win a lottery. Twenty-eight per cent say they expect to get financial assistance from their children or other family members.

The online poll of 1,003 adults was conducted by Pollara between Nov. 18 and Nov. 22. The polling industry's professional body, the Marketing Research and Intelligence Association, says online surveys cannot be assigned a margin of error because they do not randomly sample the population.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/lottery-win-is-retirement-plan-for-34-of-poll-respondents-1.2517046


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got a solid retirement plan. Someone has to win why not me?


Statistically speaking, I think you'd have to live to 12 million years old to guarantee that annuity pension.

But think of all you'll see!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2019)

Canada's secret territorial war.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Lottery win is retirement plan for 34% of poll respondents*
> 
> CBC News · Posted: Jan 30, 2014 11:22 AM ET | Last Updated: January 30, 2014
> A majority of Canadians recently polled say they are relying on the Canada Pension Plan, many of them heavily, to get through retirement.
> ...


I honestly don't know how most young people living here can save for retirement. The average cost of a one bedroom rental is $2,280 per month, so if you're making anything under 100K, saving for retirement is a pipe dream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Canada's secret territorial war.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Island this has been going on for quite a while. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Statistically speaking, I think you'd have to live to 12 million years old to guarantee that annuity pension.
> 
> But think of all you'll see!


I like those odds


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2019)

*Wanted woman comments on her own mugshot - 'That picture ugly'*

*https://www.news24.com/World/News/wanted-woman-comments-on-her-own-mugshot-that-picture-ugly-20190712*


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I honestly don't know how most young people living here can save for retirement. The average cost of a one bedroom rental is $2,280 per month, so if you're making anything under 100K, saving for retirement is a pipe dream.


The secret is to START the savings, even if it's a little each month, and on a regular basis. If I would have started 6-8 years earlier when I was younger, I could have retired at 48 instead of 58. Compound interest is your friend especially when you have a 40 year time horizon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2019)

@ANC 
Do you foresee this as a problem where you are?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-48962265


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @ANC
> Do you foresee this as a problem where you are?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-48962265


God no!... We still haven't really found a way to move away from apartheid spatial planning, and people still largely live in segregated areas, not by force, but it is just the way people still do shit.
When the new government took over they started giving poor people small monetary grants to help pay for diapers etc. You can imagine what happened... People made babies for grant money.
At the same time, farm workers were starting to demand permanent housing on the farms, etc... And the farmers started finding ways of laying off people, adding more people to the most poverty-stricken areas.

Now you should also know poverty breeds poverty, and these areas became hotspots for gangsters. There are heaps of these gangs, but they stay in their areas. It is too dangerous to leave...
Even the places mentioned aren't affected in totality, It is usually the poorest suburb in the town or maybe even an informal squatters camp.

These gangs live by the gun, I think they shoot like 10 of each other each day, and many innocent people in their areas suffer as a result.
It is those people who have been begging the army to be deployed so they can sit upright in their houses and walk in the streets without fear of being hit by stray bullets.

These are no areas you and I are likely to end up in, even accidentally... Although I did use to hang in the most dangerous of those places with real skollies when I still did drugs in my young days.

I'm bipolar so when you add drugs, my decision making lacks calibration.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hello, Good Doctor. Strangely, I have no gigs. I'm going to hang with my pianist buddy Friday night. We get high, drink some nice bourbon or a single malt, and play music that WE love, as opposed to the trite wedding garbage we usually have to play. That's not really fair, some of the wedding and event music is okay. But it's nothing like the meaty, technical, arcane music that we choose to play. These nights really feed the soul. Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be really nice weather here, so I'm going to busk at the zoo and downtown on those days. I haven't been out busking in a while, it should be fun. What are you up to?


That’s sounds so fun! I hope it’s a wonderful weekend for you. I’m flying to Philadelphia in a few minutes.i think we are going to see a Dead cover band tonite in New Jersey and tomorrow I’m going to the beach.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s sounds so fun! I hope it’s a wonderful weekend for you. I’m flying to Philadelphia in a few minutes.i think we are going to see a Dead cover band tonite in New Jersey and tomorrow I’m going to the beach.


Which cover band? The Garcia Project? If so please give a comprehensive review, thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Which cover band? The Garcia Project? If so please give a comprehensive review, thanks


Ok yeah maybe to can score some magic mushrooms or LSD. It never fucking fails, I got stuck behind a screaming baby. I popped my Valium ready for take off. Catch u later man


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2019)

Taking a short break and had a little time so I'm checking in. This whole thing has been one big nightmare but at least I've managed to get some sleep the past few days.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s sounds so fun! I hope it’s a wonderful weekend for you. I’m flying to Philadelphia in a few minutes.i think we are going to see a Dead cover band tonite in New Jersey and tomorrow I’m going _*down the shore and walk the boards*_.


FIFY
I had relatives that lived in Bridesburg, PA and when I visited in the summer, early 60's, we would always go to the beach at Wildwood.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 13, 2019)

Man, funerals suck!
Another friend passed just recently. Motorcycle accident. He was only 37. One of the good ones gone way too soon. 

SH420


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I honestly don't know how most young people living here can save for retirement. The average cost of a one bedroom rental is $2,280 per month, so if you're making anything under 100K, saving for retirement is a pipe dream.


Which state? That’s astronomical!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> $2,280 per month


In Ontario? Wtf!

Must be some high paying jobs nearby?
How much does an elbow of indoor fire go for?


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 13, 2019)

I can rent a luxury 3 bedroom in Tokyo for that price. That is crazy.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2019)

I've known way too many awesome people who got killed on motorbikes... there is just no way I'd do it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Which state? That’s astronomical!


Toronto Ontario. 



Aeroknow said:


> In Ontario? Wtf!
> 
> Must be some high paying jobs nearby?
> How much does an elbow of indoor fire go for?


https://www.blogto.com/real-estate-toronto/2018/12/average-cost-one-bedroom-rental-toronto-hits-2260/

There are lots of high paying jobs for established people. There’s also lots of low paying jobs for recent graduates and those working in the service industry. Most low wage earners can’t afford to live here and commute for hours every day. When I graduated and had to move off campus the cheapest place I could afford downtown was $1300 for a 1 bedroom and it was in a crime infested ghetto... That was almost 70% of what I earned. 

According to kijiji average rental in my neighbourhood is currently $2200

 



DaFreak said:


> I can rent a luxury 3 bedroom in Tokyo for that price. That is crazy.


That’s Canadian is USD that’s around $1700


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> FIFY
> I had relatives that lived in Bridesburg, PA and when I visited in the summer, early 60's, we would always go to the beach at Wildwood.


Very cool. Jersey Shore to please. Yes indeed.


My brother and sister in law made this from beachwood

This cream smells good


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it is so crowded.

Move and you could buy a nice house and a decent lot for that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2019)

Back to tri-tip...
Did a quick sear on each side and on to the grill.



Mamashark made a yummy chimichurri


It steak was like budda

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's because it is so crowded.
> 
> Move and you could buy a nice house and a decent lot for that.


I'm kinda lucky... my partners parents owned this house and the adjoining one as investment property. When she graduated university they transferred it to her. We'll probably sell and move to the suburbs when I'm in my 40's. I love the crowds and the city noise too much to consider moving now.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very cool. Jersey Shore to please. Yes indeed.
> 
> View attachment 4365103
> My brother and sister in law made this from beachwood
> ...


Hope you're having a great family reunion.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda lucky... my partners parents owned this house and the adjoining one as investment property. When she graduated university they transferred it to her. We'll probably sell and move to the suburbs when I'm in my 40's. I love the crowds and the city noise too much to consider moving now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're having a great family reunion.


Thanks LG! Just hanging with my sister and brother in-law for now . They are the coolest. Every one else starts to trickle in end of week so that’s when the crazy shit will start to drop. Headed to beach now .... I hope you have a nice day and are enjoying your new harvest.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> God no!... We still haven't really found a way to move away from apartheid spatial planning, and people still largely live in segregated areas, not by force, but it is just the way people still do shit.
> When the new government took over they started giving poor people small monetary grants to help pay for diapers etc. You can imagine what happened... People made babies for grant money.
> At the same time, farm workers were starting to demand permanent housing on the farms, etc... And the farmers started finding ways of laying off people, adding more people to the most poverty-stricken areas.
> 
> ...


We have places like that here too.
Chicago and East St. Louis to name a couple.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice beach!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks LG! Just hanging with my sister and brother in-law for now . They are the coolest. Every one else starts to trickle in end of week so that’s when the crazy shit will start to drop. Headed to beach now .... I hope you have a nice day and are enjoying your new harvest.


Have an awesome time on the beach! Are you breaking out the polka dots this weekend? The harvest was a little disappointing, came in at 280 grams, a lot less than I was expecting . Smokes really well though so I don't have much to complain about.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have an awesome time on the beach! Are you breaking out the polka dots this weekend? The harvest was a little disappointing, came in at 280 grams, a lot less than I was expecting . Smokes really well though so I don't have much to complain about.


That’s a lot of ganja!! It’s quality not quantity right? What was the strain ? I’m smoking some Jersey weed here but have no idea what strain it is and who knows where it really came from. It smells amazing and nice bag appeal with a good cure .is a lot smoother then the stuff I grew but it’s not as strong. Has more of a body stone then mine thought which is great so, I’m going to smoke a few bong hits before my hour long CBD infused massage tomorrow. 
What’s the ocean temps at your beach?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a lot of ganja!! It’s quality not quantity right? What was the strain ? I’m smoking some Jersey weed here but have no idea what strain it is and who knows where it really came from. It smells amazing and nice bag appeal with a good cure .is a lot smoother then the stuff I grew but it’s not as strong. Has more of a body stone then mine thought which is great so, I’m going to smoke a few bong hits before my hour long CBD infused massage tomorrow.
> What’s the ocean temps at your beach?


That's what they tell me. Here's a pic of my three best buds. I'm still not 100% sure what I did wrong, I'm still learning and this was only my second grow. I really like the weed I had when I was in NJ earlier too. I didn't know what the strain was either but it hit really hard. Unfortunately I'm nowhere near an ocean... wish I was. Lake Ontario is practically on my doorstep so I spend most of my beach time at cherry beach or center island beach. The water has finally started getting warm and receding, it's around 65°f now. I don't go in very often here all the E. coli warnings worry me. A CBD massage sounds interesting... heck any massage sounds fantastic right about now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> heck any massage sounds fantastic right about now.


 

BTW, very nice looking buds.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2019)

If you or your family are struggling with medical and/or insurance challenges, this site might be worth exploring. They have a newsletter sign up so you can locate them down the road if you need to.
https://www.patientadvocate.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4365414
> 
> BTW, very nice looking buds.


Thanks! I have to find one of those happy ending spas.  There's one just around the corner from my friends house, they don't even try hiding what they're doing. http://www.happyhappyspa.com/about.html


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! I have to find one of those happy ending spas.  There's one just around the corner from my friends house, they don't even try hiding what they're doing. http://www.happyhappyspa.com/about.html


"our staff" appears dressed for ... not staying dressed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "our staff" appears dressed for ... not staying dressed


Think they hang their RMT certificate on the wall?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think they hang their RMT certificate on the wall?


From their alma mater in Thailand ... Phuc U.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have an awesome time on the beach! Are you breaking out the polka dots this weekend? The harvest was a little disappointing, came in at 280 grams, a lot less than I was expecting . Smokes really well though so I don't have much to complain about.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 15, 2019)

that is so wrong for any generation


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! I have to find one of those happy ending spas.  There's one just around the corner from my friends house, they don't even try hiding what they're doing. http://www.happyhappyspa.com/about.html


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2019)

Morning all. So, I’m visiting family in Tennessee and my brother has this crazy cooking contraption. I had never seen one before, it cooks perfect temp throughout. Season, vacuum seal, set timer to internal temp you want. When finished, seer. Perfect and delicious. This is probably blasphemy to @Gary Goodson.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning all. So, I’m visiting family in Tennessee and my brother has this crazy cooking contraption. I had never seen one before, it cooks perfect temp throughout. Season, vacuum seal, set timer to internal temp you want. When finished, seer. Perfect and delicious. This is probably blasphemy to @Gary Goodson.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365834
> ...


Everyone is raving about this right now...

https://sansaire.com/cook-steak-sous-vide/

SH420


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning all. So, I’m visiting family in Tennessee and my brother has this crazy cooking contraption. I had never seen one before, it cooks perfect temp throughout. Season, vacuum seal, set timer to internal temp you want. When finished, seer. Perfect and delicious. This is probably blasphemy to @Gary Goodson.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365834
> ...


Nope, not at all. I actually own one. Sous vide is an amazing way to get perfect temps on everything. And if you really get good at it, you can sous vide a cut of meat for hours. Then let it cool all the way down. Slap it in the fridge and when guests come over, sear it up on the grill for a few minutes. That way you don’t have to spend all your time around a grill/smoker. You can enjoy hanging out with your friends and family.

If you can’t tell, I love mine. I’m always looking for new things to use with it.

Btw that steak looks perfect.

Edit: I found the link when I talked about just getting my sous vide machine.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/things-gary-puts-in-his-mouth-hole.945611/page-4


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok yeah maybe to can score some magic mushrooms or LSD. It never fucking fails, I got stuck behind a screaming baby. I popped my Valium ready for take off. Catch u later man


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2019)

Lol. Amusing vid, sick flows...









if you're in the US and don't have a vpn -


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Edit: I found the link when I talked about just getting my sous vide machine.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/*things-gary-puts-in-his-mouth-hole*.945611/page-4


I thought it was about dicks...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought it was about dicks...


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


If you bring guy to the RIU BBQ, I will dance at your next wedding!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> If you bring guy to the RIU BBQ, I will dance at your next wedding!


Or funeral.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or funeral.



Same difference...


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)

*Undercover Cops Posing As Drug Buyers Arrested By Undercover Cops Posing As Drug Dealers*


https://internationalhighlife.com/undercover-cops-arrest-eachother/?fbclid=IwAR3Kyy-C_wmn3NFl0TKtxoxAyt1kRj3BgUIuuO8zj7QGr0kweqBy0VBdbBE


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> *Undercover Cops Posing As Drug Buyers Arrested By Undercover Cops Posing As Drug Dealers*
> 
> 
> https://internationalhighlife.com/undercover-cops-arrest-eachother/?fbclid=IwAR3Kyy-C_wmn3NFl0TKtxoxAyt1kRj3BgUIuuO8zj7QGr0kweqBy0VBdbBE


Lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 18, 2019)

How the hell y'all doin??? Haven't stopped by in a while. Been stupid busy. Bank account aint complaining but my body hates me lol. End of August cant come soon enough. Ready for my mini vacation. Hope y'all are behaving lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2019)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> Here's the portajohn I frequent on Thursdays…
> 
> View attachment 4363534


@neosapien 

The production company has authorized the miniseries about your life and times.

Notice the faithful reproduction of your Tuesday facilities for shooting next week.

 
original

 
Film crew reproduction

We added a red one, I have artistic freedom for the project. And they bought me a $38,000 truck to shoot out the window for matching background.

I'm not sure of the release date, HBO keeps everything secret. I'll have my people get a hold of your people and we'll do lunch.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @neosapien
> 
> The production company has authorized the miniseries about your life and times.
> 
> ...


Even better than lunch, meet up with us tomorrow (7/19) in TC for a party palooza, we are hosting @420God's launch party and @neosapien a surprise you're single party.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @neosapien
> 
> The production company has authorized the miniseries about your life and times.
> 
> ...


The things they can do now in film! Gee golly willikers.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2019)

Another candidate for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

Photographic evidence: The roads of the future are much worse than the roads of the past.


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @neosapien
> 
> The production company has authorized the miniseries about your life and times.
> 
> ...


The green one is for recyclables...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Photographic evidence: The roads of the future are much worse than the roads of the past.


Great Scott!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2019)

Has anyone ever seen these kind of toliets? First time for me. They were at the OKC airport. Very very nice!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone ever seen these kind of toliets? First time for me. They were at the OKC airport. Very very nice!!
> View attachment 4368804


Kinda strange with no "back" on the seat.

And . . . Oh, look - somebody dribbled on the floor.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kinda strange with no "back" on the seat.
> 
> And . . . Oh, look - somebody dribbled on the floor.


Jeez your picky... the beauty of this device is that you get a fresh plastic covered toilet seat with the wave of a hand. I can’t stand those flimsy paper toilet covers that rip and are impossible to tear correctly and place perfectly onto the seat and then once on the seat the drips of water or urine that are previously on the seat might get absorbed right into that cheap lightweight paper. Or they fly off before you can sit down. This design eliminates all of those issues.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Jeez your picky... the beauty of this device is that you get a fresh plastic covered toilet seat with the wave of a hand. I can’t stand those flimsy paper toilet covers that rip and are impossible to tear correctly and place perfectly onto the seat and then once on the seat the drips of water or urine that are previously on the seat might get absorbed right into that cheap lightweight paper. Or they fly off before you can sit down. This design eliminates all of those issues.


Wipe the seat first...
Always use 2 ass gaskets to fully cover the seat. I used to take one of those ass gaskets and just drop it right into the bowl, it was gonna fall in before I sat down anyway. 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone ever seen these kind of toliets? First time for me. They were at the OKC airport. Very very nice!!
> View attachment 4368804


Sorta looks like a urinal that slouched down to the floor without the tank in the back...lol

What, you’ve never seen urinals with a terlitt seat? If you’ve never taken a standing shit in a urinal, you haven’t lived yet


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Sorta looks like a urinal that slouched down to the floor without the tank in the back...lol
> 
> What, you’ve never seen urinals with a terlitt seat? If you’ve never taken a standing shit in a urinal, you haven’t lived yet


Marcel Duchamp used a slouching urinal to uhm piss off the art world.


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kinda strange with no "back" on the seat.
> 
> And . . . Oh, look - somebody dribbled on the floor.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2019)

_A 9-year-old Florida girl was injured after a bull bison charged her and sent her flying into the air at Yellowstone National Park on Monday. The unidentified girl was with a *group of people in the Old Faithful Geyser area of the park in Wyoming, standing within five to ten feet of the bison * before the bison charged, The National Park Service said in a press release Tuesday._
JFC

_https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/9-year-old-girl-tossed-air-bison-yellowstone-national-park-n1033226_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _A 9-year-old Florida girl was injured after a bull bison charged her and sent her flying into the air at Yellowstone National Park on Monday. The unidentified girl was with a *group of people in the Old Faithful Geyser area of the park in Wyoming, standing within five to ten feet of the bison * before the bison charged, The National Park Service said in a press release Tuesday._
> JFC
> 
> _https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/9-year-old-girl-tossed-air-bison-yellowstone-national-park-n1033226_


Idiots!
If a Bison's tail goes up high it means one of only two things.

1> He's gonna take a dump.
2> He's gonna fuck your weekend up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Idiots!
> If a Bison's tail goes up high it means one of only two things.
> 
> 1> He's gonna take a dump.
> ...


You know, there's enough of these stories that you would think people would catch on.
But, common sense ain't all that common.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Idiots!
> If a Bison's tail goes up high it means one of only two things.
> 
> 1> He's gonna take a dump.
> ...





BarnBuster said:


> You know, there's enough of these stories that you would think people would catch on.
> But, common sense ain't all that common.


The other interesting thing of note is when I'm out with a dog kids will often posture in a threatening manner trying to attract my dog's attention instead of politely coming over and asking if they may pet my dog. They stamp their feet moving forward, wave arms etc... The parents do nothing. I wonder if the kid 'got' the bison's attention?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 24, 2019)

Figures...from Florida...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The other interesting thing of note is when I'm out with a dog kids will often posture in a threatening manner trying to attract my dog's attention instead of politely coming over and asking if they may pet my dog. They stamp their feet moving forward, wave arms etc... The parents do nothing. I wonder if the kid 'got' the bison's attention?


_"The adults – who are the child’s parents, according to the woman who took the video – are seen sprinting away amid screams, leaving the 9-year-old in the path of the enormous animal."
_
They think they are at a petting zoo. Next they'll call for all bison to be destroyed...oh, wait, we already did that once.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"The adults – who are the child’s parents, according to the woman who took the video – are seen sprinting away amid screams, leaving the 9-year-old in the path of the enormous animal."
> _
> They think they are at a petting zoo. *Next they'll call for all bison to be destroyed*...oh, wait, we already did that once.


++ rep

LOL even her own parent's didn't like her enough to try to save her. Why should we doubt their decision? After all sacrifices must be made.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

well, the parents got rightly trashed on the newscast. Gonna be hard to live that down


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Shouldn't have to tell people that WILDlife is WILD.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)

Her parents should be kicked in the head a couple of times.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ++ rep
> 
> LOL even her own parent's didn't like her enough to try to save her. Why should we doubt their decision? After all sacrifices must be made.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Figures...from Florida...


Wanna pet a fluffy gator?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Wanna pet a fluffy gator?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

LOL


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2019)

Ole skeeter is a post changer! Hmm. We have seen this act before.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> Ole skeeter is a post changer! Hmm. We have seen this act before.


Oh no, please don't do this to me in front of the group. I just can't stand it when the pot is calling the kettle black, "Low-key" lol


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)

oLe sKeEtEr iS a pOsT cHaNgEr! hMm. wE hAvE sEeN tHiS aCt bEfOrE.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

LOL, now now now kids


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

Skeet, you need to work on your food presentation. It sounded and likely tasted good, but it looked like vomit. Some cilantro and tomatoes would have added color and visual appeal. Don't take it so personally


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

As well, I was a bit confused though: why go to the bother of deep frying something, and then cover it with moist gravy, thereby destroying the satisfying crunchiness of the deep fry?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> As well, I was a bit confused though: why go to the bother of deep frying something, and then cover it with moist gravy, thereby destroying the satisfying crunchiness of the deep fry?


I didn't have any cilantro and I didn't wanna drive into town. In the southwest it isn't uncommon to put sauce like queso on top of a chimichanga. Also, if you don't let it sit for forever then the crispiness will be preserved as you eat it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> As well, I was a bit confused though: why go to the bother of deep frying something, and then cover it with moist gravy, thereby destroying the satisfying crunchiness of the deep fry?


Obviously you've never been to panda express...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Obviously you've never been to panda express...


True, I haven't lol


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> True, I haven't lol


You're not missing anything.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Obviously you've never been to panda express...


I prefer Chinese rests. that have a buffet so I can break them.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I prefer Chinese rests. that have a buffet so I can break them.


I like to get a togo box and buy it by the pound. You pay the same price but get plenty of leftovers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I like to get a togo box and buy it by the pound. You pay the same price but get plenty of leftovers.


I like to watch them cry


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I prefer Chinese rests. that have a buffet so I can break them.


Good Chinese food is surprisingly hard to find in my area. 
Most of it is bland. 
Mass produced egg rolls, no fresh ginger or lemon, and too cheap to use sesame oil.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> .......snip.........sesame oil.


I recommend this if you like sesame oil
https://amzn.to/2Yoi2C9


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Look, it's a picture of Lokie's mom getting her ass beat by other prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 4369509


What happened to the vomit burrito? 
PS How's Trig going?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What happened to the vomit burrito?
> PS How's Trig going?


I changed it to mess with Lokie (it was the 2nd time today he'd been snarky)
Trig's going great. I'm not sure what my average is but it's anywhere between a B+ and an A- (I haven't failed anything yet). Khan Academy and the tutors in the math lab are a real boon.


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I changed it to mess with Lokie (it was the 2nd time today he'd been snarky)
> Trig's going great. I'm not sure what my average is but it's anywhere between a B+ and an A- (I haven't failed anything yet). Khan Academy and the tutors in the math lab are a real boon.


Thin skinned, vindictive and deceitful. 

Not a very attractive combination.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I recommend this if you like sesame oil
> https://amzn.to/2Yoi2C9


Their pricing is... interesting. 
1 pack = $6.14
2 pack = *$39.57 *


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Thin skinned, vindictive and deceitful.
> 
> Not a very attractive combination.


It was all in fun, initiator. So plug it up, buttercup.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Thin skinned, vindictive and deceitful.
> 
> Not a very attractive combination.


That's how it appears.


Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I changed it to mess with Lokie (it was the 2nd time today he'd been snarky)
> Trig's going great. I'm not sure what my average is but it's anywhere between a B+ and an A- (I haven't failed anything yet). Khan Academy and the tutors in the math lab are a real boon.


Lokie made a comment about your food. You called his mother a prostitute. That hardly seems equal and can support Lokie's conclusion. It was also one of Abe's traits. 

JJ liked your post about food then you changed it into a personal attack on Lokie. I would not be pleased to have it construed that I gave my imprimatur to a personal attack on another forum member, when all I did was like a food post. Another negative trait ole editing Abe displayed. 

I don't call a new person, or obvious sock, an Abe because I believe they are Abe. I have used that term to describe a certain aggregation of social traits and behaviors that I find unattractive.

I know you wish to fit in here. I know you have some social challenges, and that is why I'm taking the time to try to explain this to you. I hope you do well in your trig and that you roll with the smack talk with better grace.


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It was all in fun, initiator. So plug it up, buttercup.
> 
> View attachment 4369624


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Their pricing is... interesting.
> 1 pack = $6.14
> 2 pack = *$39.57 *


LOL I didn't see that. But I've seen some odd shit like that on Amazon lately.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's how it appears.
> 
> Lokie made a comment about your food. You called his mother a prostitute. That hardly seems equal and can support Lokie's conclusion. It was also one of Abe's traits.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily want to "fit in." I come in and drop some funny memes and chitchat a bit. If somebody doesn't like something I post they can ignore it, hit the ignore button for my profile, or simply keep scrolling on. But continuing to post sarcastic responses to things that I post deserves a little bit of a response and I thought it was just a little fun we were having. 

I also think that we come from different generations and have different ideas about what is and isn't acceptable; I think it also dictates how we perceive certain posts.

It's also obvious that a few of you have been friends in here for quite some time and like each other's posts regardless of what was posted and/or have each other's backs despite who initiated something. I also wasn't aware that there was a degree of grace involved in smack talking. It really is kind of clique-ish in here, or so it seems at times. I also hereby apologize to JJ and recognize that you had a valid point regarding his liking my post.



lokie said:


> View attachment 4369628


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I don't necessarily want to "fit in." I come in and drop some funny memes and chitchat a bit. If somebody doesn't like something I post they can ignore it, hit the ignore button for my profile, or simply keep scrolling on. *But continuing to post sarcastic responses to things that I post deserves a little bit of a response and I thought it was just a little fun we were having. *
> 
> I also think that we come from different generations and have different ideas about what is and isn't acceptable; I think it also dictates how wperceive certain posts.
> 
> ...


You do wish to fit in, thus your posting memes, chitchat etc. I doubt you'd be contented if nobody liked or commented on your input.

To the blue: This is good advice, but you do not see it applying to you. That sort of hypocrisy was characteristic of the malefactor whose behavior you are adopting/displaying.

To the bolded: You posted a chimichanga that looked like the dog decided not to keep it. Lokie replied mildly, and you escalated to saying his mother was a prostitute. This is out of all proportion, and it speaks directly to what Annie termed [social] grace.

To the green: Please tell me in which American generation it has ever been within the forms to call someone's mother a prostitute. 

To the red: Yes; there is. You may not wish to inspect or acknowledge the fact of it, but I for one am noticing what I would term contempt for the local culture.

I do believe you owe more of an apology to lokie than the (appropriate) one you gave doublejj. This is assuming that the generation with which you identify is familiar with the concept of apology.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You do wish to fit in, thus your posting memes, chitchat etc. I doubt you'd be contented if nobody liked or commented on your input.
> 
> To the blue: This is good advice, but you do not see it applying to you. That sort of hypocrisy was characteristic of the malefactor whose behavior you are adopting/displaying.
> 
> ...


This was the second time that day that Lokie had given a snarky reply to one of my posts. You can say what you want about the pic of the chimichanga that I uploaded, I've got a lot of likes and comments on another social media platform that I posted it onto. Again, he had already given a cynical response from another of my posts... but you only want to focus on *my* reaction. Clique-ish

Making fun of each other's mothers has been a part of the American culture for some time now. You could google "yo mama" and see for yourself. It's been in pop culture for some time now. They even had a TV show called "Yo Mama." If you're a baby boomer then you may not understand. I don't mean that disrespectfully, I'm just saying.

You can accuse me of having contempt for the local culture... I assume you mean you, lokie, curious, and the sj sharks fan or whatever his avatar is. You guys aren't the only ones in here and I doubt you speak for every member despite the fact that you guys are much more active than the rest. Presumptuous. And if you have a "local culture" then where is the inclusiveness? Not everyone will post things that you adore and vice versa. Again, it wasn't very nice of me to change my post to make Lokie look silly, but it wasn't nice of him to, twice in one day, give shitty responses to posts I made. You want to make accusations that I have contempt for the local culture (and by that, I mean posting things that three or four of you may not like), even as you completely disregard the fact that dude had contempt for my local culture. Lots of people smother food in queso or chili. People make goulash, and sometimes it looks like a mash of many things. What may look disgusting to one group might be a delicacy to another. *And you want to talk about respect for your "local culture" after somebody made fun of an ethnic dish that I cooked? I think what you mean is this: do things that me and my friends will like, even if one of us has said or done something to you that you may not like.*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> This was the second time that day that Lokie had given a snarky reply to one of my posts. You can say what you want about the pic of the chimichanga that I uploaded, I've got a lot of likes and comments on another social media platform that I posted it onto. Again, he had already given a cynical response from another of my posts... but you only want to focus on *my* reaction. Clique-ish
> 
> Making fun of each other's mothers has been a part of the American culture for some time now. You could google "yo mama" and see for yourself. It's been in pop culture for some time now. They even had a TV show called "Yo Mama." If you're a baby boomer then you may not understand. I don't mean that disrespectfully, I'm just saying.
> 
> You can accuse me of having contempt for the local culture... I assume you mean you, lokie, curious, and the sj sharks fan or whatever his avatar is. You guys aren't the only ones in here and I doubt you speak for every member despite the fact that you guys are much more active than the rest. Presumptuous. And if you have a "local culture" then where is the inclusiveness? Not everyone will post things that you adore and vice versa. Again, it wasn't very nice of me to change my post to make Lokie look silly, but it wasn't nice of him to, twice in one day, give shitty responses to posts I made. You want to make accusations that I have contempt for the local culture (and by that, I mean posting things that three or four of you may not like), even as you completely disregard the fact that dude had contempt for my local culture. Lots of people smother food in queso or chili. People make goulash, and sometimes it looks like a mash of many things. What may look disgusting to one group might be a delicacy to another. *And you want to talk about respect for your "local culture" after somebody made fun of an ethnic dish that I cooked? I think what you mean is this: do things that me and my friends will like, even if one of us has said or done something to you that you may not like.*


If you were paying attention, you'd see that "cool kids" come and go on a regular basis. 

How's your stress level? 
I'm usually at my worst on RIU when something very bad is going down in real life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> This was the second time that day that Lokie had given a snarky reply to one of my posts. You can say what you want about the pic of the chimichanga that I uploaded, I've got a lot of likes and comments on another social media platform that I posted it onto. Again, he had already given a cynical response from another of my posts... but you only want to focus on *my* reaction. Clique-ish
> 
> Making fun of each other's mothers has been a part of the American culture for some time now. You could google "yo mama" and see for yourself. It's been in pop culture for some time now. They even had a TV show called "Yo Mama." If you're a baby boomer then you may not understand. I don't mean that disrespectfully, I'm just saying.
> 
> You can accuse me of having contempt for the local culture... I assume you mean you, lokie, curious, and the sj sharks fan or whatever his avatar is. You guys aren't the only ones in here and I doubt you speak for every member despite the fact that you guys are much more active than the rest. Presumptuous. And if you have a "local culture" then where is the inclusiveness? Not everyone will post things that you adore and vice versa. Again, it wasn't very nice of me to change my post to make Lokie look silly, but it wasn't nice of him to, twice in one day, give shitty responses to posts I made. You want to make accusations that I have contempt for the local culture (and by that, I mean posting things that three or four of you may not like), even as you completely disregard the fact that dude had contempt for my local culture. Lots of people smother food in queso or chili. People make goulash, and sometimes it looks like a mash of many things. What may look disgusting to one group might be a delicacy to another. *And you want to talk about respect for your "local culture" after somebody made fun of an ethnic dish that I cooked? I think what you mean is this: do things that me and my friends will like, even if one of us has said or done something to you that you may not like.*


You may wish to consider putting the picture of your chimichanga back up so that JJ has liked a food post. That would be a kind thing to do.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You may wish to consider putting the picture of your chimichanga back up so that JJ has liked a food post. That would be a kind thing to do.


I actually already tried and it wouldn't let me. I suppose one cannot edit after a certain time has passed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You may wish to consider putting the picture of your chimichanga back up so that JJ has liked a food post. That would be a kind thing to do.


I actually thought it looked good. 
Presentation could have been better but ugly food doesn't scare me.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you were paying attention, you'd see that "cool kids" come and go on a regular basis.
> 
> How's your stress level?
> I'm usually at my worst on RIU when something very bad is going down in real life.


Not sure who the "cool kids" are. To me these are all the same... individuals that are posting online.

This isn't me at my worst. This is me returning the favor to somebody that was trying to troll me. And of course all his long time friends jump in and make it out as if I'm thin-skinned... even though they're the ones making a big deal out of something.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I actually thought it looked good.
> Presentation could have been better but ugly food doesn't scare me.


I've cooked a few dog's breakfasts myself that were delicious.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I actually thought it looked good.
> Presentation could have been better but ugly food doesn't scare me.


Thanks. Yeah, if I was cooking for a congressman I might have tried a little harder. It was comfort food. I actually have a lot of likes and comments on it from people on another social media site. I guess people like to throw stones? Peculiar that when I throw them back that I draw the heat. Oh well.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I've cooked a few dog's breakfasts myself that were delicious.


It's all relative as I stated to Cannabineer in a reply. What seems gross to some may be a delicacy to others. I know the idea of eat cheese, curdled milk, is abhorrent to some people. Other people don't like the idea of drinking cow's blood. I've seen Mexican food drizzled/lathered in many different sauces.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I actually already tried and it wouldn't let me. I supposed one cannot edit after a certain time has passed.


Just post it back up, put a link in to that and ask @GreatwhiteNorth to edit it in. He can do it for you.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Just post it back up, put a link in to that and ask @GreatwhiteNorth to edit it in. He can do it for you.


I will. I have somewhere I have to be right now but you can count on me doing it later when I get back home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I will. I have somewhere I have to be right now but you can count on me doing it later when I get back home.


I'd be happy to help.
As C2G says put it back up, send me a link & tell me exactly what you would like.

Easy peasy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd be happy to help.
> As C2G says put it back up, send me a link & tell me exactly what you would like.
> 
> Easy peasy.


Thank you for the kindness GWN.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Easy peasy.


 That's a relief. I'm gonna be contacting you about some posts I made in 2009.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Khan Academy and the tutors in the math lab are a real boon.


The tutors there are skilled.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's a relief. I'm gonna be contacting you about some posts I made in 2009.


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's a relief. I'm gonna be contacting you about some posts I made in 2009.


Lol, believe it or not I've gotten similar requests in the past.


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> This was the second time that day that Lokie had given a snarky reply to one of my posts. You can say what you want about the pic of the chimichanga that I uploaded, I've got a lot of likes and comments on another social media platform that I posted it onto. Again, he had already given a cynical response from another of my posts... but you only want to focus on *my* reaction. Clique-ish
> 
> Making fun of each other's mothers has been a part of the American culture for some time now. You could google "yo mama" and see for yourself. It's been in pop culture for some time now. They even had a TV show called "Yo Mama." If you're a baby boomer then you may not understand. I don't mean that disrespectfully, I'm just saying.
> 
> You can accuse me of having contempt for the local culture... I assume you mean you, lokie, curious, and the sj sharks fan or whatever his avatar is. You guys aren't the only ones in here and I doubt you speak for every member despite the fact that you guys are much more active than the rest. Presumptuous. And if you have a "local culture" then where is the inclusiveness? Not everyone will post things that you adore and vice versa. Again, it wasn't very nice of me to change my post to make Lokie look silly, but it wasn't nice of him to, twice in one day, give shitty responses to posts I made. You want to make accusations that I have contempt for the local culture (and by that, I mean posting things that three or four of you may not like), even as you completely disregard the fact that dude had contempt for my local culture. Lots of people smother food in queso or chili. People make goulash, and sometimes it looks like a mash of many things. What may look disgusting to one group might be a delicacy to another. *And you want to talk about respect for your "local culture" after somebody made fun of an ethnic dish that I cooked? I think what you mean is this: do things that me and my friends will like, even if one of us has said or done something to you that you may not like.*


demeaning, dismissive and domineering too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> The tutors there are skilled.
> View attachment 4369666


 And you just know on what substrate the degrees are presented ...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2019)

Wet burritos were a thing where I grew up. They were delicious.
 

Yo Mama replies are locked and loaded if this doesn't go well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wet burritos were a thing where I grew up. They were delicious.
> View attachment 4369691
> 
> *Yo Mama replies are locked and loaded if this doesn't go well.*


Lol!
+


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wet burritos were a thing where I grew up. They were delicious.
> View attachment 4369691
> 
> Yo Mama replies are locked and loaded if this doesn't go well.


It was a chimichanga not a mojado burro. BTW


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It was a chimichanga not a mojado burro. BTW


Yo Mama.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yo Mama.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _A 9-year-old Florida girl was injured after a bull bison charged her and sent her flying into the air at Yellowstone National Park on Monday. The unidentified girl was with a *group of people in the Old Faithful Geyser area of the park in Wyoming, standing within five to ten feet of the bison * before the bison charged, The National Park Service said in a press release Tuesday._
> JFC
> 
> _https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/9-year-old-girl-tossed-air-bison-yellowstone-national-park-n1033226_


I guess some things never change.

I remember passing through Yellowstone way back in 1963 as a kid.

Lots of signs, "Do not feed the bears".

And every 200' there's a station wagon pulled over with a mom and dad and 3 kids getting out to throw hot dog buns at bears with a sign right there.

My parents just shook their heads and kept driving. And after seeing a massive grizzly stuffed and mounted with it's arms up at around 10'-12' at a tourist checkpoint, I wasn't in to asking them to stop where bears were.

Wild animals are for cameras.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm still laughing at the man in the speedo who got kicked in the nuts by that horse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wild animals are for cameras.


And dinner.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> demeaning, dismissive and domineering too.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd be happy to help.
> As C2G says put it back up, send me a link & tell me exactly what you would like.
> 
> Easy peasy.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/page-829

Would you please take down the post with the brawling prostitutes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/page-829
> 
> Would you please take down the post with the brawling prostitutes? Thanks in advance.


Done


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4369712


insolent, irrational and insignificant too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/page-829
> 
> Would you please take down the post with the brawling prostitutes? Thanks in advance.


I'm curious, why didn't you put up the original picture?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious, why didn't you put up the original picture?


By the time I tried it wouldn't allow me to delete or edit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> By the time I tried it wouldn't allow me to delete or edit.


Yes we went over that and I suggested posting it up so GWN could edit it in for you. Now it's starting to look like you're ashamed of your chimichanga LOL


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> insolent, irrational and insignificant too.


Your vag must really hurt for you to keep going on like this.


lokie said:


> insolent, irrational and insignificant too.


_in·so·lent: showing a rude and arrogant lack of respect._

You started that by making negative comments about a couple of my posts. You remember the first one with your gif comment. Again, you're a hypocrite.

_ir·ra·tion·al: not logical or reasonable._

It seems irrational for you to be a hypocrite. You're also a hypocrite for bitching about me editing my post even after you deleted your own. Twice a hypocrite. It would have been reasonable for you to scroll past my Jurassic Park post. If you're too old for that movie to be iconic for you then that post wasn't for you.

_in·sig·nif·i·cant: too small or unimportant to be worth consideration._

If this is the case then why do you carry on? Maybe you're just using words that you don't understand... wouldn't it be easier to just stfu and leave me alone rather than carrying on... if I'm so insignificant? I guess the fact that you are not going to stfu shows that I'm not insignificant to you, lol. Glad to know I'm this important in your life 

You can't even make simple arguments without mismanaging your lexicon, man.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes we went over that and I suggested posting it up so GWN could edit it in for you. Now it's starting to look like you're ashamed of your chimichanga LOL


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes we went over that and I suggested posting it up so GWN could edit it in for you. Now it's starting to look like you're ashamed of your chimichanga LOL


If I was ashamed I would have taken it down from Facebook as well. I didn't. I came back from running errands and didn't think about asking for it to be edited. Oof.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2019)

Nobody puts Skeet in a corner.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes we went over that and I suggested posting it up so GWN could edit it in for you. Now it's starting to look like you're ashamed of your chimichanga LOL


But I'm gonna be honest, the fact that you keep bringing it up even after it's done (and suggesting that I'm ashamed, followed up by an LOL) kinda makes me think that you enjoy drama and stirring the pot. I believe I read a post of your's where you said you were retired... which likely makes you old enough to be my mother. Why such a zeal for the drama? Aren't you a little too venerable for all that (especially considering our age difference)?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> But I'm gonna be honest, the fact that you keep bringing it up even after it's done (and suggesting that I'm ashamed, followed up by an LOL) kinda makes me think that you enjoy drama and stirring the pot. I believe I read a post of your's where you said you were retired... which likely makes you old enough to be my mother. Why such a zeal for the drama? Aren't you a little too venerable for all that (especially considering our age difference)?


Skeet, I was teasing you about the chimichanga because I thought it was quite funny, no ill intent.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Not sure who the "cool kids" are.


For the record, me.


I am the cool kids.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> For the record, me.
> 
> 
> I am the cool kids.


Hey Meta good to see you.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hey Meta good to see you.


Good to E Peen ...Er... be seen


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Good to E Peen ...Er... be seen


How's your girl is she all grown up now?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How's your girl is she all grown up now?


Yeah time for her to get a job and pay her way. We were thinking bison wrangler


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah time for her to get a job and pay her way. We were thinking bison wrangler


LOL 





One of these and you're in the money!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally saw these on television today watching shark tank. Somebody wanted to start a bubble soccer league in America


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I literally saw these on television today watching shark tank. Somebody wanted to start a bubble soccer league in America


Out where I am you'd end up with cooked people! In the winter it could be fun, when is soccer season?


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Out where I am you'd end up with cooked people! In the winter it could be fun, when is soccer season?


Is everyone where you are as loud as you about the heat?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Is everyone where you are as loud as you about the heat?


LOL, I'm in the Mojave even the rattlers bitch about the weather.


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Your vag must really hurt for you to keep going on like this.
> 
> 
> _in·so·lent: showing a rude and arrogant lack of respect._
> ...


churlish, careless and clueless too.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 26, 2019)

lokie said:


> churlish, careless and clueless too.


Look, it's the hypocrite that says I'm insignificant but keeps trying to talk to me. Hello, hypocrite.


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Look, it's the hypocrite that says I'm insignificant but keeps trying to talk to me. Hello, hypocrite.


kleptoparasite, kenspeckle and killjoy too.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 26, 2019)

lokie said:


> kleptoparasite, kenspeckle and killjoy too.


Staying busy with your thesaurus, oh butthurt one?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2019)

old Twitter layout was just fine, new one sucks

_“I’m really really loving this twitter redesign,” New York Times opinions editor, Susan Fowler, wrote in a tweet. “It means I’m going to spend so much less time on here because I can’t figure out what on earth is going on.”_

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/classic-twitter-ui/bkbcmlalpiefkbngpdahbdhbkphekapl/related
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-get-old-twitter-back-1836704742
_
_


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Staying busy with your thesaurus, oh butthurt one?


Lets break this down for the casual reader.



lokie said:


> demeaning, dismissive and domineering too.





lokie said:


> insolent, irrational and insignificant too.





lokie said:


> churlish, careless and clueless too.





lokie said:


> kleptoparasite, kenspeckle and killjoy too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Staying busy with your thesaurus, oh butthurt one?


At least he's not excessively verbose. Besides, I learned a new word I'd not seen before. "kenspeckle"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> At least he's not excessively verbose. Besides, I learned a new word I'd not seen before. "*kenspeckle*"


Are those the glasses that Barbie's boy-friend wears?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 26, 2019)

lokie said:


> Lets break this down for the casual reader.


It's just obvious that you're trying really hard.


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It's just obvious that you're trying really hard.


Petulant, Egocentric, Needy, Infirm and Stupid too.



Spoiler: F.O.C.U.S



B===D


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2019)

really???


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It's just obvious that you're trying really hard.


Nah, he's not trying hard at all


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 26, 2019)

lokie said:


> Petulant, Egocentric, Needy, Infirm and Stupid too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just mad because I called your mom a prostitute. Now you're just hurling random insults because you can't think of anything more creative to say. It's comical that I made you this mad that you're calling me random names.


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> You're just mad because I called your mom a prostitute. Now you're just hurling random insults because you can't think of anything more creative to say. It's comical that I made you this mad that you're calling me random names.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 26, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4370153


Lol, nice... but I could say the same to you. One of us is eventually going to have to let this go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> At least he's not excessively verbose. Besides, I learned a new word I'd not seen before. "kenspeckle"


New one for me too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Lol, nice... but I could say the same to you. *One of us is eventually going to have to let this go*.


Why? I appreciate expanding my vocabulary.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 26, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Lol, nice... but I could say the same to you. One of us is eventually going to have to let this go.


I'm guessing that'll be you. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL


Indeed


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL


Forsooth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Forsooth


Sorfooth

Look it up bitches.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorfooth
> 
> Look it up bitches.


They have a cream for that now


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2019)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/disney-world-rant-woman-criticizes-childless-couples-at-happiest-place-on-earth-insists-its-for-kids-and-parents-only/

Childless millennials have no place at Disney World and should be banned, tired mom rants








Sounds like a personal problem.
Choices have consequences.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/disney-world-rant-woman-criticizes-childless-couples-at-happiest-place-on-earth-insists-its-for-kids-and-parents-only/
> 
> Childless millennials have no place at Disney World and should be banned, tired mom rants
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorfooth
> 
> *Look it up bitches. *


I did and I got hits for was sore foot and sore tooth? Why do I feel as if I've been rick rolled?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/disney-world-rant-woman-criticizes-childless-couples-at-happiest-place-on-earth-insists-its-for-kids-and-parents-only/
> 
> Childless millennials have no place at Disney World and should be banned, tired mom rants
> 
> ...


There's always options


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> At least he's not excessively verbose. Besides, I learned a new word I'd not seen before. "kenspeckle"


alliteration


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I did and I got hits for was sore foot and sore tooth? Why do I feel as if I've been rick rolled?


Or rickshaw rolled ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> alliteration


LOL I'm on a music jag today! Sung to the tune of


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2019)

Holy Tunguska, missed us by that much...

_"Asteroid 2019 OK came hurtling toward Earth at a speed of nearly 15 miles a second, before flying past. According to NASA, it was about 45,000 miles from Earth on Thursday. "It would have hit with over 30 times the energy of the atomic blast at Hiroshima," astronomer professor Alan Duffy told the Sydney Morning Herald. Duffy called the zooming space rock a "city killer"
Astronomers say it posed no immediate threat  but they admit *they had no idea the giant rock was headed our way,* because it came from the direction of the sun."_

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/asteroid-just-misses-earth-city-killer-asteroid-2019-ok-came-closer-to-the-earth-than-moon/


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Holy Tunguska, missed us by that much...
> 
> _"Asteroid 2019 OK came hurtling toward Earth at a speed of nearly 15 miles a second, before flying past. According to NASA, it was about 45,000 miles from Earth on Thursday. "It would have hit with over 30 times the energy of the atomic blast at Hiroshima," astronomer professor Alan Duffy told the Sydney Morning Herald. Duffy called the zooming space rock a "city killer"
> Astronomers say it posed no immediate threat  but they admit *they had no idea the giant rock was headed our way,* because it came from the direction of the sun."_
> ...


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

See, even death and destruction doesn't want us.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Holy Tunguska, missed us by that much...
> 
> _"Asteroid 2019 OK came hurtling toward Earth at a speed of nearly 15 miles a second, before flying past. According to NASA, it was about 45,000 miles from Earth on Thursday. "It would have hit with over 30 times the energy of the atomic blast at Hiroshima," astronomer professor Alan Duffy told the Sydney Morning Herald. Duffy called the zooming space rock a "city killer"
> Astronomers say it posed no immediate threat  but they admit *they had no idea the giant rock was headed our way,* because it came from the direction of the sun."_
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Holy Tunguska, missed us by that much...
> 
> _"Asteroid 2019 OK came hurtling toward Earth at a speed of nearly 15 miles a second, before flying past. According to NASA, it was about 45,000 miles from Earth on Thursday. "It would have hit with over 30 times the energy of the atomic blast at Hiroshima," astronomer professor Alan Duffy told the Sydney Morning Herald. Duffy called the zooming space rock a "city killer"
> Astronomers say it posed no immediate threat  but they admit *they had no idea the giant rock was headed our way,* because it came from the direction of the sun."_
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


Hi Tyler, how did your wedding go last weekend?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Tyler, how did your wedding go last weekend?


Yes... @tyler.durden ... if that IS your real name. How did your “wedding” go? 

I’m on to you, secret agent Durden. Convenient excuse, a “wedding” weekend. Just enough time to overthrow a military coup in a certain unnamed small country and free the citizens of that country from their oppressive overlord?

Bravo, sir. Bravo.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yes... @tyler.durden ... if that IS your real name. How did your “wedding” go?
> 
> I’m on to you, secret agent Durden. Convenient excuse, a “wedding” weekend. Just enough time to overthrow a military coup in a certain unnamed small country and free the citizens of that country from their oppressive overlord?
> 
> Bravo, sir. Bravo.


"free" HECK.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Tyler, how did your wedding go last weekend?



Hello, Good Doctor. It was great, thanks for asking. People really seemed to love my performance, lots of compliments, lots of pictures and video taken with and of me, lots of good conversation, and lots of cards handed out (a nice lady from that night wants to book me for a couple dates in 2020.) I'm glad I prepared for that gig, it was a good opportunity and a great experience. I was nice and relaxed, too. I hit my vape oil pen loaded with cookies before the gig, and on breaks to the bathroom. The gig went by quite quickly  What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yes... @tyler.durden ... if that IS your real name. How did your “wedding” go?
> 
> I’m on to you, secret agent Durden. Convenient excuse, a “wedding” weekend. Just enough time to overthrow a military coup in a certain unnamed small country and free the citizens of that country from their oppressive overlord?
> 
> Bravo, sir. Bravo.



I can neither confirm nor deny such outrageous allegations


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hello, Good Doctor. It was great, thanks for asking. People really seemed to love my performance, lots of compliments, lots pictures and video taken with and of me, lots of good conversation, and lots of cards handed out (a nice lady from that night wants to book me for a couple dates in 2020.) I'm glad I prepared for that gig, it was a good opportunity and a great experience. I was nice and relaxed, too. I hit my vape oil pen loaded with cookies before the gig, and on breaks to the bathroom. The gig went by quite quickly  What are you up to this weekend?


That’s awesome! Congratulations!
I’m still in recovery mode from vacation in New Jersey’s last week partying excessively and I’m on my 4th day of Methylprednisolone for my arm fingers crossed after my massage tomorrow and finishing the pack I will finally have permanent pain relief. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I did and I got hits for was sore foot and sore tooth? *Why do I feel as if I've been rick rolled?*


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2019)

@abalonehx .. I think i seen your car today


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2019)

Damn. Active shooter at the Gilroy Garlic Festival. Mamashark and I were there, earlier today. 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2019)

Damn!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn. Active shooter at the Gilroy Garlic Festival. Mamashark and I were there, earlier today.
> 
> SH420


Can't like that Shrx, glad you are OK!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Can't like that Shrx, glad you are OK!


Just found out my nephew was shot. He's fine, he was grazed. His friend was shot in the leg. They saw the shooter. He was in camo, with an ak47, long barrel. 
SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2019)

Hope the friend doesn't have perm damage


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2019)

appropriate camo at the garlic festival would look like a garlic bunch, mossy oak just stands out


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just found out my nephew was shot. He's fine, he was grazed. His friend was shot in the leg. They saw the shooter. He was in camo, with an ak47, long barrel.
> SH420


I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2019)

This is crazy, count is 16 shot, 3 dead. We've had police helicopters hovering around our house for a while. Supposedly 2 shooters, 1 apprehended.

Too close to home 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> This is crazy, count is 16 shot, 3 dead. We've had police helicopters hovering around our house for a while. Supposedly 2 shooters, 1 apprehended.
> 
> Too close to home
> 
> SH420


Thought I saw that one shooter was down - WTF is the matter with some people to make them shoot random strangers?
SMH


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 28, 2019)

Just terrible.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2019)

It's on CNN right now. Active crime scene with dozens of cop cars.

People can't get to their cars to get out of there, everything locked down.

Where the hell are they supposed to stay all night?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2019)

From earlier today 
 

Mamashark and I normally go, the last 2 hours of the festival. We go then to get food. They usually stack your plates since it's ending. We got high and trapped by the tv so we didn't go back.
Thanks Tom cruise 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2019)

One of the helicopters that's been flying over 
 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> From earlier today
> View attachment 4371185
> 
> Mamashark and I normally go, the last 2 hours of the festival. We go then to get food. They usually stack your plates since it's ending. We got high and trapped by the tv so we didn't go back.
> ...


I used to go just to get drunk, hardly ate a thing.

Sucks dude. Piece of shit looser cowards with guns.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to go just to get drunk, hardly ate a thing.
> 
> Sucks dude. Piece of shit looser cowards with guns.


I think there's a serious epidemic of mental illness. 

This shit never happened when I was a kid. People didn't even lock their doors back then.


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> From earlier today
> View attachment 4371185
> 
> Mamashark and I normally go, the last 2 hours of the festival. We go then to get food. They usually stack your plates since it's ending. We got high and trapped by the tv so we didn't go back.
> ...


Glad you're here to tell us about it.

Now a word from our sponsor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think there's a serious epidemic of mental illness.
> 
> This shit never happened when I was a kid. People didn't even lock their doors back then.


In 1999 we built a big ass campus building site for Sun Microsystem at the old location of Agnews insane Asylum, in Santa Clara which had just recently shut down. Not sure what happened to all the patients when they shut it down. Prison? I dunno, but these fucking assholes who are shooting up innocent people are a different breed of insane. Guaranteed it’s another white dude. Wtf is going on with these guys? Why so much hate?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> In 1999 we built a big ass campus building site for Sun Microsystem at the old location of Agnews insane Asylum, in Santa Clara which had just recently shut down. Not sure what happened to all the patients when they shut it down. Prison? I dunno, but these fucking assholes who are shooting up innocent people are a different breed of insane. Guaranteed it’s another white dude. Wtf is going on with these guys? Why so much hate?


They say they're looking for a white guy 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I hope he'll be ok.


They released my nephew. Trying to get status on his friend.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> They released my nephew. Trying to get status on his friend.
> 
> SH420


That is good news. I hope his friend is easily treated with no negative sequela


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That is good news. I hope his friend is easily treated with no negative sequela


My nephew's friend was released last night. 
Wow... still can't believe it. Smh.

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> My nephew's friend was released last night.
> Wow... still can't believe it. Smh.
> 
> SH420


Anything new on the "2nd accomplice" ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> My nephew's friend was released last night.
> Wow... still can't believe it. Smh.
> 
> SH420


Good news, thanks for letting us know. Like Malt said, anything new on the accomplice?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Anything new on the "2nd accomplice" ?





curious2garden said:


> Good news, thanks for letting us know. Like Malt said, anything new on the accomplice?


Here's the latest... does mention a 2nd suspect but it's still iffy 
https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEANIpxwbjx6NyKwkSoqtyHsqGQgEKhAIACoHCAowocv1CjCSptoCMIrUpgU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2019)

There's a special place in hell for monsters like that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2019)

My nephew is being hailed as a hero!!
I'm super proud of him!!!

Oh and btw,

GILROY STRONG!

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> My nephew is being hailed as a hero!!
> I'm super proud of him!!!
> 
> Oh and btw,
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4372265
> View attachment 4372267
> View attachment 4372266


Keep it strong brother! 
Heading to a vigil, just down the street. Going to another Thursday night. 
For some reason the story of 13 yr old Keyla Salazar, it broke my heart. Senseless. Smh.

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Keep it strong brother!


You too dude!

I’m sure you going to that vigil will help you and your community deal with that fucked up shit.

I lived in Salinas for 8 yrs, drove through gilroy every day. This hit me hard too from all the way up here bro.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You too dude!
> 
> I’m sure you going to that vigil will help you and your community deal with that fucked up shit.


I hope so. A lot of people are afraid to go out right now... I say let's go!
I'm hoping passersby will stop and build a solid crowd.

Thanks for the words
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope so. A lot of people are afraid to go out right now... I say let's go!
> I'm hoping passersby will stop and build a solid crowd.
> 
> Thanks for the words
> SH420


You have a brave family


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> In 1999 we built a big ass campus building site for Sun Microsystem at the old location of Agnews insane Asylum, in Santa Clara which had just recently shut down. Not sure what happened to all the patients when they shut it down. Prison? I dunno, but these fucking assholes who are shooting up innocent people are a different breed of insane. Guaranteed it’s another white dude. Wtf is going on with these guys? Why so much hate?


There are so many mentally ill inmates in prison. They were left to wander the streets until they committed enough serous crimes to get locked up. They really belong in a hospital for mental issues because they really weren't criminals just crazy. Now they are walking GP yards with some truly dangerous individuals...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You have a brave family


Thanks hun! 
My sister showed up to the vigil. I'm really proud of her. She got up and spoke in front of the crowd. When she mentioned my nephew, the crowd began to applaud. It was really brave of her to get up in front of everyone and tell her story, which I'm sure, gave strength to the crowd. Gilroy Strong. 

I got more details about the shooting and what could have been vs what was. It's chilling and a miracle all at the same time. 
He had a drum, a 100 round drum. It jammed after the first shot. Amazingly, it jammed after the first shot. Yes, I repeated myself. After trying to unjam the drum, he dropped it and stuck a 30 round mag in and let loose. My nephew was running right next to the 25 yr old that passed away. 

There's more but I'm talking more than I want to, but then feel the need. Thanks for letting me use this as a platform to... journal.


SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Keep it strong brother!
> Heading to a vigil, just down the street. Going to another Thursday night.
> For some reason the story of 13 yr old Keyla Salazar, it broke my heart. Senseless. Smh.
> 
> SH420


Just seen on the news her gaming name was “Sharky”.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2019)

Glad to hear you're still here Sharky. Fuck. 

I don't mean to be pessimistic but I think this is just the world we live in today. And it's just gonna continue if not get worse . There are just so many guns that there is no way to stop the wrong individuals from getting them without limiting the right individuals. And even then they'll still find a way. The mental illness is a whole nother issue aside from guns. In England they knife you. In Germany they run you over with box trucks. Fuck.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks hun!
> My sister showed up to the vigil. I'm really proud of her. She got up and spoke in front of the crowd. When she mentioned my nephew, the crowd began to applaud. It was really brave of her to get up in front of everyone and tell her story, which I'm sure, gave strength to the crowd. Gilroy Strong.
> 
> I got more details about the shooting and what could have been vs what was. It's chilling and a miracle all at the same time.
> ...


 

Give her a hug from me and keep an eye on her and your nephew, 6 weeks out is when the reality hits hard. So make sure they get a few extra visits from family.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2019)

Glad I don't live in Vegas!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Glad I don't live in Vegas!


Bet some people will draw a biblical reference from this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Glad I don't live in Vegas!


That's creepy - I couldn't stand walking around in that, I hate bugs on me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's creepy - I couldn't stand walking around in that, I hate bugs on me.


Lady bugs are ok...
  

Hell... maybe spiders are preferred? 

 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Lady bugs are ok...
> View attachment 4372557 View attachment 4372556
> 
> Hell... maybe spiders are preferred?
> ...


Hmmmm, you are causing me to reevaluate my phobias.


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2019)

@DustyDuke are you missing any pets.






lol

Any suggestions on how to catch it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Glad I don't live in Vegas!


Wow. That's a big cloud of bugs.

Not rain.


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow. That's a big cloud of bugs.
> 
> Not rain.
> 
> View attachment 4372656



*Las Vegas pizzeria serves grasshopper pizza amid insect invasion*
By Nicole Darrah, Fox News

July 31, 2019 | 3:16pm






https://nypost.com/2019/07/31/las-vegas-pizzeria-serves-grasshopper-pizza-amid-insect-invasion/

“What started out as a joke amongst our stoner friends has swept the nation,” Evel Pie, located on Fremont Street, announced on Facebook Tuesday.The pizza shop said their new pizza, dubbed “The Canyon Hopper,” is for “only the bravest daredevils.”

The pie consists of chorizo, goat cheese, caramelized onions, arugula and, of course, lime- and garlic-roasted grasshoppers.



No thanks.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't know why but I'm pretty sure eating grasshopper pizza is now on my bucket list.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2019)

And I thought we'd hit rock bottom with pineapple and chicken/white sauce pizza. Damned millennials


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I don't know why but I'm pretty sure eating grasshopper pizza is now on my bucket list.


Is the monkey feeling froggy?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 31, 2019)

lokie said:


> @DustyDuke are you missing any pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


308 or maybe 30.06 red meat actually taste decent


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 308 or maybe 30.06 red meat actually taste decent


I understand a center mass body shot to be very effective but would not a 12 guage with say #2 to the noggin save substantial meat? - Or they too wary for a close up shot like that?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2019)

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I understand a center mass body shot to be very effective but would not a 12 guage with say #2 to the noggin save substantial meat? - Or they too wary for a close up shot like that?


They hit 40mph in 2 steps and kick harder then a horse. If you hunt them seriously for meat you need a Ute (pickup) that’s 4x4 something you don’t care if it gets dents. Then you get alongside them when they’re running and a 12 gauge is the right tool for the job from that point.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4372785
> 
> SH420


It could have been so much worse if that asshole hadn't jammed with the drum mag.
Thank God LEO were on scene & dropped him so quickly.
Any word on the suspected 2nd participant?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> They hit 40mph in 2 steps and kick harder then a horse. If you hunt them seriously for meat you need a Ute (pickup) that’s 4x4 something you don’t care if it gets dents. Then you get alongside them when they’re running and a 12 gauge is the right tool for the job from that point.


That sounds much like a redneck rodeo - drinkin suds, hauliing ass across the landscape & shooting out the open window.
Yep, redneck.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sounds much like a redneck rodeo - drinkin suds, hauliing ass across the landscape & shooting out the open window.
> Yep, redneck.


We call em Bogans here and if they have money upper middle bogans


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It could have been so much worse if that asshole hadn't jammed with the drum mag.
> Thank God LEO were on scene & dropped him so quickly.
> Any word on the suspected 2nd participant?


There isn't one. They are certain he acted alone. Rumor has it, the shooter may have turned the gun on himself but not fatally wounding himself... the cops did that. He may have blown off half his face or something. I'm not sure, like I said rumor has it...
We are lucky. I'm not religious but I believe something had their finger stuck in that drum causing it to jam. 

The town is picking up the pieces. You can feel the change in energy around town. People are walking around in a fog, disbelief, confusion. With that, there seems to be a sense of compassion oozing from everyone's eyes. People are looking at each other and smiling, nodding, saying hello. Our small town is growing, but the sense of a small, tight knit community has outgrown any population rush, in these past few days. I'm proud of our town. We'll heal and we'll be stronger.

There is going to be a vigil tomorrow evening they're expecting at minimum, a 1000 people... 

SH420


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 31, 2019)

My neighbor texted me today inviting me over for steaks at 6:00pm. We've had the cannabis discussion and at that time she seemed more concerned about my cast-iron BBQ bc we live in adjacent condos. I reassured her that the plants wouldn't grow over the fence and that I'd be BBQ'n as much as possible with complete disregard for the weather forecast. I have large lavendula augustafoliar, rosmarinus officienalis and hummingbird bushes back there for elevated experiences. She told me shes from NV and I often saw her in tye-dye so I asked if it was alright with her if I got her number. She lives alone and doesn't drive so I though it was only proper that I should be a call away. The steaks sound delicious, however; I started thinking she might be a bit clingy. It'd be hard to invite her over here, or take her out to eat, without making a serious relationship out of it. Of course, I would not accept an invitation I couldn't return. So, I texted back that I already had plans. I think she's 85yrs and I don't want her to go out of her way to entertain.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2019)

_"Jeffrey Epstein dreamed of improving humanity by using his sperm to impregnate scores of women at his New Mexico ranch — and also wanted his penis and head frozen after death so they could eventually be reanimated, according to a report Wednesday."_
https://nypost.com/2019/07/31/jeffrey-epstein-wanted-to-turn-new-mexico-ranch-into-a-baby-making-factory/


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sounds much like a redneck rodeo - drinkin suds, hauliing ass across the landscape & shooting out the open window.
> Yep, redneck.


Every now and then Emu or Roo’s will breed themselves into plague proportions, in certain areas and they need to be culled. They basically end up with not enough food to feed the numbers. That’s when I have gone along for the ride. Tough love I guess but the meat is sold nothing gets wasted. I take some prime cuts and some for jerky.
I don’t really like Roo meat it’s like a poor mans deer. 
One day I will keep a few tails and try to make a roo tail whip, just like Indiana Jones and start hunting for archeological artifacts instead


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We call em Bogans here and if they have money upper middle bogans


Bogans? so a Sharpie, Rocker that doesn't bathe and I'm guessing the upper middle bogans brush their teeth?

Weed and google, they go great together!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> There isn't one. They are certain he acted alone. Rumor has it, the shooter may have turned the gun on himself but not fatally wounding himself... the cops did that. He may have blown off half his face or something. I'm not sure, like I said rumor has it...
> *We are lucky*. I'm not religious but I believe something had their finger stuck in that drum causing it to jam.
> 
> The town is picking up the pieces. You can feel the change in energy around town. People are walking around in a fog, disbelief, confusion. With that, there seems to be a sense of compassion oozing from everyone's eyes. People are looking at each other and smiling, nodding, saying hello. Our small town is growing, but the sense of a small, tight knit community has outgrown any population rush, in these past few days. I'm proud of our town. We'll heal and we'll be stronger.
> ...


I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd rather be lucky than good.


Lol, this made me think of you.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2019)

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/good-rainfall-sees-major-rise-in-wc-dam-levels-20190801


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Bogans? so a Sharpie, Rocker that doesn't bathe and I'm guessing the upper middle bogans brush their teeth?
> 
> Weed and google, they go great together!


Bogan is someone who you would think as a drinker, little bit of pot smoker, love sports, cars and they have a very thick Aussie accent. Generally friendly unless drinking.

A Sharpie was a phenomenon in the 60’s-80’s. A sharpie was a gang member in my farther generation 
Here’s a read up on it they used to give out some bad punishment. Dad said he seen em throw a bloke under a train once. There basically are skin heads what ever is left of them now
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-31/sharpie-die-hards-use-music-to-keep-subculture-alive/6738658


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/good-rainfall-sees-major-rise-in-wc-dam-levels-20190801


That's gotta be some welcome news.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Bogan is someone who you would think as a drinker, little bit of pot smoker, love sports, cars and they have a very thick Aussie accent. Generally friendly unless drinking.
> 
> A Sharpie was a phenomenon in the 60’s-80’s. A sharpie was a gang member in my farther generation
> Here’s a read up on it they used to give out some bad punishment. Dad said he seen em throw a bloke under a train once. There basically are skin heads what ever is left of them now
> https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-31/sharpie-die-hards-use-music-to-keep-subculture-alive/6738658


That's one sub culture I'd like to see die. Seen lots of fights over jeans and shoes.
We rode from Frankston to Flinders Street once a week. It was nothing to see 2 or 3 fights flare up at one of the stations between. Mordialloc and St. Kilda seem to be the hot spots for the big brawls in 73-76 when I was there.

Being a stoner kept me neutral in high school.

As long as they are non violent, Bogans sound OK, thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

Just rode my bike to the park. Sit down on bench. Cry. Girls walk up ask if I’m okay, “life, man.” 
Random girl that is walking by, “life is crazy, life is beautiful. Keep your head up.” 

Thank you, kind human being. Thank you.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Just rode my bike to the park. Sit down on bench. Cry. Girls walk up ask if I’m okay, “life, man.”
> Random girl that is walking by, “life is crazy, life is beautiful. Keep your head up.”
> 
> Thank you, kind human being. Thank you.


Dang, did you all talk?


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Dang, did you all talk?


Nah. Just thankful for the moment.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Nah. Just thankful for the moment.


Ride some more!


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Just rode my bike to the park. Sit down on bench. Cry. Girls walk up ask if I’m okay, “life, man.”
> Random girl that is walking by, “life is crazy, life is beautiful. Keep your head up.”
> 
> Thank you, kind human being. Thank you.


Hey girl. What's up?







We are always happy to see you.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Just rode my bike to the park. Sit down on bench. Cry. Girls walk up ask if I’m okay, “life, man.”
> Random girl that is walking by, “life is crazy, life is beautiful. Keep your head up.”
> 
> Thank you, kind human being. Thank you.


a nice little get away vacation to trim camp is just the thing to get your mind off your troubles....


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> a nice little get away vacation to trim camp is just the thing to get your mind off your troubles....


I have a 10 day vacation starting August 11, with Z E R O plans. You threatening me with a good time??


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I have a 10 day vacation starting August 11, with Z E R O plans. You threatening me with a good time??


can you put it off for another 2 weeks?....


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I have a 10 day vacation starting August 11, with Z E R O plans. You threatening me with a good time??


I need to pick up some sparkling from a winery. I get two complimentary tastings if you're close to Sacramento?


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> can you put it off for another 2 weeks?....


I put this vacation time in in January, I work for the man, sadly. 


Don_Sequitor said:


> I need to pick up some sparkling from a winery. I get two complimentary tastings if you're close to Sacramento?


I’m alllllllll the way in Michigan but I appreciate your offer, kind person


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I put this vacation time in in January, I work for the man, sadly.
> 
> I’m alllllllll the way in Michigan but I appreciate your offer, kind person


Best wishes.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I put this vacation time in in January, I work for the man, sadly.
> 
> I’m alllllllll the way in Michigan but I appreciate your offer, kind person


we will just be taking down plants at that time. But if you can negotiate a 2 week stay to your vacation, trim camp is the kind of trip that pays for itself, I guarantee you will go home with more money than you came with. You'll meet a lot of cool people and have an interesting fun time, if you can call trimming buds fun time. Tell them your family (RIU is a family) needs you at that time.


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> we will just be taking down plants at that time. But if you can negotiate a 2 week stay to your vacation, trim camp is the kind of trip that pays for itself, I guarantee you will go home with more money than you came with. You'll meet a lot of cool people and have an interesting fun time, if you can call trimming buds fun time. Tell them your family (RIU is a family) needs you at that time.


Can I just move in?

Next year I get two weeks vacation and it’s a date


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Best wishes.
> 
> Are you in Traverse City?


Good ol detroit


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Can I just move in?
> 
> Next year I get two weeks vacation and it’s a date


Next year we plan to start covering 2 weeks earlier, so your dates would be spot on. Mark your calendar...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Just rode my bike to the park. Sit down on bench. Cry. Girls walk up ask if I’m okay, “life, man.”
> Random girl that is walking by, “life is crazy, life is beautiful. Keep your head up.”
> 
> Thank you, kind human being. Thank you.


e-hug.
Do you want me to beat him up for you?


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Next year we plan to start covering 2 weeks earlier, so your dates would be spot on. Mark your calendar...


I’ve never been to California...

California dreamin’...

I feel like everyone says they’re a good, faster trimmer but I actually am, go figure, aye! I’d come hang out just for the experience. I mean, I like money too but yah know. I like people more. Money is stupid. I can take vacation whenever I want, just needs a months notice. I’ve saw pics of your meetups and all I can say is that I like food.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I’ve never been to California...
> 
> California dreamin’...
> 
> I feel like everyone says they’re a good, faster trimmer but I actually am, go figure, aye! I’d come hang out just for the experience. I mean, I like money too but yah know. I like people more. Money is stupid. I can take vacation whenever I want, just needs a months notice. I’ve saw pics of your meetups and all I can say is that I like food.


I have no doubt you will fit right in at trim camp....
P.S. I will warn you now, it might be hard to go home after.


----------



## Karah (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I have no doubt you will fit right in at trim camp....
> P.S. I will warn you now, it might be hard to go home after.


I said don’t threaten me with a good time.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I said don’t threaten me with a good time.


LOL....many of the "missing persons" that disappear in NorCal aren't really missing, they are laying low from family and friends back in the world...you can get lost up here in a good way.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

*Chance the Snapper, Chicago’s elusive gator, settles into new St. Augustine home*
https://wsvn.com/news/local/chance-the-snapper-chicagos-elusive-gator-settles-into-new-st-augustine-home/


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What happened to stonerhaven?


I just noticed this. No longer I guess.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/02/indian-boy-seven-found-with-526-teeth-inside-his-mouth


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> My neighbor texted me today inviting me over for steaks at 6:00pm. We've had the cannabis discussion and at that time she seemed more concerned about my cast-iron BBQ bc we live in adjacent condos. I reassured her that the plants wouldn't grow over the fence and that I'd be BBQ'n as much as possible with complete disregard for the weather forecast. I have large lavendula augustafoliar, rosmarinus officienalis and hummingbird bushes back there for elevated experiences. She told me shes from NV and I often saw her in tye-dye so I asked if it was alright with her if I got her number. She lives alone and doesn't drive so I though it was only proper that I should be a call away. The steaks sound delicious, however; I started thinking she might be a bit clingy. It'd be hard to invite her over here, or take her out to eat, without making a serious relationship out of it. Of course, I would not accept an invitation I couldn't return. So, I texted back that I already had plans. I think she's 85yrs and I don't want her to go out of her way to entertain.


Maybe she's lonely and needs a friend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2019)

@tyler.durden - You should consider adding a pianist to your troupe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

So my little podunk town can't have a decent full size pool table in it yet we are getting an axe throwing bar. lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> So my little podunk town can't have a decent full size pool table in it yet we are getting an axe throwing bar. lol.


oh great, nothing like a bunch of drunk people throwing axes.......

please say they don't sell beer and liquior there......


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @tyler.durden - You should consider adding a pianist to your troupe.



She's hired. They are SO lively, active, and musical, I cannot stop staring at them. I'm referring to her fingers, what's wrong with you people???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> So my little podunk town can't have a decent full size pool table in it yet we are getting an axe throwing bar. lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> So my little podunk town can't have a decent full size pool table in it yet we are getting an axe throwing bar. lol.


Axe throwing and alcohol sounds like a great combination. No, wait...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> oh great, nothing like a bunch of drunk *metro's* throwing axes.......
> please say they don't sell beer and liquior there......


fify and yes I think they will sell booze. it's some kind of franchise op


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> fify and yes I think they will sell booze. it's some kind of franchise op


that's a lawn chair moment waiting to happen.....

in town there is one of those places as well.....only thing is they don't sell booze.....burgers, fries, etc...yep they do.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> fify and yes I think they will sell booze. it's some kind of franchise op


_edit :So I checked it's BYOB food and beer wine but says beer or wine allowed,as long as it's brought and leaves in sealed container. Don't know what that means exactly. why bring it if you have to leave it sealed?_


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone interested in a pre 1900 Brunswick
Needs re-leveling, new felt.3"slatex3 heavy as fuck
been restored once (to my knowledge)

Pool table


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Anyone interested in a pre 1900 Brunswick
> Needs re-leveling, new felt.3"slatex3 heavy as fuck
> been restored once (to my knowledge)
> 
> Pool table


Those are sweet. I learned to play on a old BBC (Brunswick Balke Collender). Do you know what model?


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 2, 2019)

T


BarnBuster said:


> Those are sweet. I learned to play on a old BBC (Brunswick Balke Collender). Do you know what model?


The plates been covered i think, could take a look. Pop's had it refinished and put speed felt on it. Needs a new home.
Magazine Cushion Co
Minneapolis MN

think they covered the original tag, still old
1880-1900

The model idk but leather pockets, have tried to sell it for pops before but craigslist can be a fickle bitch


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> The plates been covered i think, could take a look. Pop's had it refinished and put speed felt on it. Needs a new home.
> Magazine Cushion Co
> Minneapolis MN
> 
> ...


Some are worth a ton of money, others not so much, even if they are old. Usually the high dollar ones have very ornate legs and wood variety, but they can be tough to identify. I have some links if you're interested.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2019)

Man, something must be in the water. My neighbor was just taken away by an ambulance. He's a ticking time bomb as is... I guess he was walking around the neighborhood naked. This is the 2nd time in a week. I'm not sure how he wasn't arrested the last time 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _edit :So I checked it's BYOB food and beer wine but says beer or wine allowed,as long as it's brought and leaves in sealed container. Don't know what that means exactly. why bring it if you have to leave it sealed?_


You bringing it in *AND *leaving with *A *sealed container provides them with some modicum of plausible deniability.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe she's lonely and needs a friend.


Sure, I have very few close friends. I told her that we are acquainted. Also, I'm always around to help so I'd notice if she wanted me to. Yesterday her daughter brought over her old sewing machine so there is something to keep her and the dog busy.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> So my little podunk town can't have a decent full size pool table in it yet we are getting an axe throwing bar. lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Man, something must be in the water. My neighbor was just taken away by an ambulance. He's a ticking time bomb as is... I guess he was walking around the neighborhood naked. This is the 2nd time in a week. I'm not sure how he wasn't arrested the last time
> 
> SH420


Dementia seems to be going around this year.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Dementia seems to be going around this year.


Especially when you're tweaking all the time. He's in his 20's... I think his mom is on something as well. His dad basically gave up. Threw in the towel yrs ago. Kinda sad to be honest 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Especially when you're tweaking all the time. He's in his 20's... I think his mom is on something as well. His dad basically gave up. Threw in the towel yrs ago. Kinda sad to be honest
> 
> SH420


People get shot and the tweekers tweek on...... crazy world.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 2, 2019)

Does "disoriented" accurately describe the condition?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a psychotic break with paranoidal ideation, very sad hun, can't like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a psychotic break with paranoidal ideation, very sad hun, can't like that.


Do you think he can ever come back down to earth?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I am almost crying right now because i posted that shit



Loss is hard, senseless loss is worse.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you think he can ever come back down to earth?


As long as he's alive there's hope.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> We both have been growing since we were 16-17yo. We’re 45 now.


Different paths now, hope he comes back around.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 2, 2019)

Make a donation to the halfway house, NA, or some other program for people in need. If he reaches out to you, then just tell him you've donated to a charitable cause and you'd be glad to call them and tell them another person is on their way. ... free of charge.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Especially when you're tweaking all the time. He's in his 20's... I think his mom is on something as well. His dad basically gave up. Threw in the towel yrs ago. Kinda sad to be honest
> 
> SH420


Kid could have at least worn the towel


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Have i told you about my buddy who got himself killed by the swat team last year? Pretty sure he was scoring the same meth as my other buddy.
> 
> ...


Holy Shit! It's getting scary out there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> There isn't one. They are certain he acted alone. *Rumor has it, the shooter may have turned the gun on himself but not fatally wounding himself... the cops did that. He may have blown off half his face or something. I'm not sure, like I said rumor has it...*
> We are lucky. I'm not religious but I believe something had their finger stuck in that drum causing it to jam.
> 
> The town is picking up the pieces. You can feel the change in energy around town. People are walking around in a fog, disbelief, confusion. With that, there seems to be a sense of compassion oozing from everyone's eyes. People are looking at each other and smiling, nodding, saying hello. Our small town is growing, but the sense of a small, tight knit community has outgrown any population rush, in these past few days. I'm proud of our town. We'll heal and we'll be stronger.
> ...


Turns out my source was pretty close to right. New reports came out today that the shooter did fatally shoot himself. 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Turns out my source was pretty close to right. New reports came out today that the shooter did fatally shoot himself.
> 
> SH420


Crazy.

There was two chicks on the news that night who said he was shot dead in the head from cops. Either way.....

The dude had some white power message on his facebook too.

I had a feeling there wasn’t another shooter the whole time. I can only imagine the fucking chaos that was happening at the time. Plus, cops gotta kinda act as there’s an active shooter in that situation.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Crazy.
> 
> There was two chicks on the news that night who said he was shot dead in the head from cops. Either way.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't read too much into the white power shit he might have been propagating. He bitched about Hispanics and White silcon valley people. The dude was Italian and Iranian...? Wtf? He didn't know what he believed in. He was sick, nothing more than that. 
The fbi are still looking for a motive. His shooting was random, didn't target any race in particular... he shot indescrimantly. My nephew is half white half Mexican, his friends are white. 
Some people just want to watch the world burn 

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2019)

Lowe's lays off thousands of store employees amid pressure to boost profits
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2019/08/02/lowes-store-layoffs/1898200001/

You can't find anyone in the store as it is. (much less that knows anything)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> ...snip......
> *Some people just want to watch the world burn *
> 
> SH420


This ^^^


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh no... 

https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEB1atXej0H0izElQxH_E6SsqGQgEKhAIACoHCAowocv1CjCSptoCMPrTpgU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 3, 2019)

Training lethal attack worms, can be set to stun or kill


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh no...
> 
> https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEB1atXej0H0izElQxH_E6SsqGQgEKhAIACoHCAowocv1CjCSptoCMPrTpgU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> 
> SH420


Sad


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 3, 2019)

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2019)

What a shitty thing.Texas has the death penalty you fucker.
_
"Twenty people are dead and at least 24 were injured in a mass shooting at an El Paso, Texas, shopping center on Saturday morning, according to Texas Gov. Greg Abbott"._

https://www.npr.org/2019/08/03/747888743/el-paso-police-respond-to-active-shooter-at-walmart?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20190803&utm_campaign=breakingnews&utm_term=nprnews&utm_id=42216376


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> What a shitty thing.Texas has the death penalty you fucker.
> _
> "Twenty people are dead and at least 24 were injured in a mass shooting at an El Paso, Texas, shopping center on Saturday morning, according to Texas Gov. Greg Abbott"._
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/08/03/747888743/el-paso-police-respond-to-active-shooter-at-walmart?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20190803&utm_campaign=breakingnews&utm_term=nprnews&utm_id=42216376


Sick fuck - head of the line privileges.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> What a shitty thing.Texas has the death penalty you fucker.
> _
> "Twenty people are dead and at least 24 were injured in a mass shooting at an El Paso, Texas, shopping center on Saturday morning, according to Texas Gov. Greg Abbott"._
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/08/03/747888743/el-paso-police-respond-to-active-shooter-at-walmart?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20190803&utm_campaign=breakingnews&utm_term=nprnews&utm_id=42216376


Anybody who opens fire on innocent people probably expects to kill himself anyway.

No possible happy ending or justice here.

None.


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2019)

death by a thousand cuts!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2019)

​
a sad day for Ohio as well. WTF?

_"Ten people are confirmed dead (including the shooter) and at least 16 have been wounded in the shooting near Ned Peppers Bar on East Fifth Street, Dayton police Lt. Col. Matt Carper said_".

(Patrol officers fired on and killed suspect in less than a minute)bb

https://www.daytondailynews.com/news/crime--law/police-responding-active-shooting-oregon-district/dHOvgFCs726CylnDLdZQxM/
https://www.whio.com/online/watch-live-coverage-event-from-whio-com/yi3BXDEpmGoUssLvshT2ZP/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 4, 2019)

Fkn seriously??
I feel sick to my stomach 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fkn seriously??
> I feel sick to my stomach
> 
> SH420


Me too bro, I just heard about both this morning.


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2019)

you know they wont let immigrants get medical marijuana..how bs is that ugh


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me too bro, I just heard about both this morning.


I just heard about these shooting from you guys. I was so enjoying my weekend, too...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

sunni said:


> you know they wont let immigrants get medical marijuana..how bs is that ugh


maybe that's why some of them bring their own....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2019)

Fuck.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> What a shitty thing.Texas has the death penalty you fucker.
> _
> "Twenty people are dead and at least 24 were injured in a mass shooting at an El Paso, Texas, shopping center on Saturday morning, according to Texas Gov. Greg Abbott"._
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/08/03/747888743/el-paso-police-respond-to-active-shooter-at-walmart?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20190803&utm_campaign=breakingnews&utm_term=nprnews&utm_id=42216376


I read that they really don't know how many victims there are because some of those shot were undocumented immigrants and are afraid to go to the ER, fear of ICE....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

They are using a school in El Paso as a staging area to re-unite families of the shooting and victims and ICE rolled in the school this morning checking papers.....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2019)

So, which next state do you think will have a major gun massacre today?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> They are using a school in El Paso as a staging area to re-unite families of the shooting and victims and ICE rolled in the school this morning checking papers.....


Wow. Link please.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow. Link please.


do you believe ICE should be rounding undocumented immigrants up where ever they can find them?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> do you believe ICE should be rounding undocumented immigrants up where ever they can find them?


Link please.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> They are using a school in El Paso as a staging area to re-unite families of the shooting and victims and ICE rolled in the school this morning checking papers.....


Name of school please.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> do you believe ICE should be rounding undocumented immigrants up where ever they can find them?


Actually JJ I'm really curious about the source too. As you are aware I worked LA County Trauma back in the La Migra days and ER's were very tightly controlled. We never invited them in. Could you refer me to one please? Political tides change as you are aware.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Link please.


It was something I read on reddit but i can't find it now. It's normal procedure for ICE to seek any opportunity...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It was something I read on reddit but i can't find it now. It's normal procedure for ICE to seek any opportunity...


Link please. Preferably a legitimate news source.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It was something I read on reddit but i can't find it now. It's normal procedure for ICE to seek any opportunity...


Look at your browser history, you fraud. Post the link.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Actually JJ I'm really curious about the source too. As you are aware I worked LA County Trauma back in the La Migra days and ER's were very tightly controlled. We never invited them in. Could you refer me to one please? Political tides change as you are aware.


*UC Health statement regarding federal plans to escalate ICE raids*
Thursday, June 27, 2019
https://www.universityofcalifornia.edu/press-room/uc-health-statement-regarding-federal-plans-escalate-ice-raids


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It was something I read on reddit but i can't find it now. It's normal procedure for ICE to seek any opportunity...


Yeah that's all I could find too, reddit and BBC. It immediately makes me think they are trying to sway public opinion toward an agenda, thanks.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/el-paso-shooting-victims-walmart-immigration-ice-raids-trump-mexico-a9038671.html

Some of the victims of the El Paso Walmart mass shooting avoided seeking medical treatment because they were worried about their immigration status, it is feared.

Three weeks ago, Immigration and Customs Enforcement officials carried out mass raids on the homes of migrants in a crackdown by Donald Trump on those in the country without documentation.

Juliette Kayyem, formerly of the Homeland Security Department, told CNN: “This is a concern.


“It’s clear that there are people not unifying with their family and that there are people who are worried or injured that did not go to hospitals likely because of their immigration status.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Look at your browser history, you fraud. Post the link.


If i come across it again I'll post a link


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> *UC Health statement regarding federal plans to escalate ICE raids*
> Thursday, June 27, 2019
> https://www.universityofcalifornia.edu/press-room/uc-health-statement-regarding-federal-plans-escalate-ice-raids


Yup, that's been our policy all along. We refuse to cooperate. Same in the schools. We need herd immunity and scaring the illegals from coming for vaccinations and other communicable disease threatens all of us. So I think we are seeing a political agenda being pushed. Hence why I always stayed very far away from politics.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> If i come across it again I'll post a link


Please do and please mention me. I'd like to read it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> If i come across it again I'll post a link


If you don't post a link proving your claim that this morning ICE went to a school being used for reunification . . . to check for illegals . . . you are a fraud and a shameful instigator. You are 100% full of shit.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> The name of this page is "Toke & Talk"....and the thread is "Random Jibber-jabber"....I'm not on the stand here......go fuck yourself.


Confirmed fraud. Would you like me to expose you a bit more?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Confirmed fraud. Would you like me to expose you a bit more?


what do you contribute to RIU?.....exactly?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> what do you contribute to RIU?.....exactly?


Why did you claim ICE rolled into a school being used as a reunification center in el paso this morning simply to check papers of illegals? Why won't you post your proof? Why are you such a fraud?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, that's been our policy all along. We refuse to cooperate. Same in the schools. We need herd immunity and scaring the illegals from coming for vaccinations and other communicable disease threatens all of us. So I think we are seeing a political agenda being pushed. Hence why I always stayed very far away from politics.


I'll take your hint and leave any further comments about this on the politics page...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'll take your hint and leave any further comments about this on the politics page...


Since you made the unqualified contention that this morning ICE went to check the papers of illegals at a school reunification center for victims and families of the tragedy in El Paso, perhaps you should provide a single link supporting that contention. Or admit you made it up. Along with most of the b.s. you've been claiming over the years.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 4, 2019)

Apparently there were rumors...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox4kc.com/2019/08/04/ice-says-no-immigration-operation-during-tragedies/amp/

SH420


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently there were rumors...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox4kc.com/2019/08/04/ice-says-no-immigration-operation-during-tragedies/amp/
> 
> SH420


Specifically, "false rumors". I just called someone out for promoting that lie here. When asked to post a single, solitary link supporting his fantasy, he refused.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently there were rumors...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox4kc.com/2019/08/04/ice-says-no-immigration-operation-during-tragedies/amp/
> 
> SH420


Apparently the stuff I totally made up, made it to Fox News!,,,lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Apparently the stuff I totally made up, made it Fox News!,,,lol


Still waiting for you to post the link you saw today supporting this statement:


doublejj said:


> They are using a school in El Paso as a staging area to re-unite families of the shooting and victims and ICE rolled in the school this morning checking papers.....


No? You're a fraud. But you tell cool stories.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

I'll quote Fox News for you....

EL PASO, Texas — U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement says the federal agency does not conduct immigration enforcement operations “during tragedies” such as the shooting in El Paso, Texas.

ICE spokeswoman Leticia Zamarripa says the statement was issued Sunday afternoon in an effort to dispel “false rumors.”

Zamarripa says ICE agents immediately responded to aid local and state law enforcement officers as the shooting unfolded.

https://fox4kc.com/2019/08/04/ice-says-no-immigration-operation-during-tragedies/

Fox heard the same "rumors" I read about.....or are they frauds too?.....wait a min? If what I read was on Fox News then yes I was a fraud.....you got me


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2019)

Take it to politics folks not here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 6, 2019)

Car enthusiasm, anyone?

I still drive for fun, although I have a Honda h-rv which isn't very smooth at all. It seems like the people on the roads in Sacramento turn an evening cruise into a life or death experience. Enjoy your drive folks.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Car enthusiasm, anyone?
> 
> I still drive for fun, although I have a Honda h-rv which isn't very smooth at all. It seems like the people on the roads in Sacramento turn an evening cruise into a life or death experience. Enjoy your drive folks.


Howdy neighbor...lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


It’s funny cause it looks like the cone goes up his butt...right? RIGHT!?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Aaaaargh 
That is all.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Happy Tuesday...

How do I upload a video taken on my iPhone?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy Tuesday...
> 
> How do I upload a video taken on my iPhone?


Paging @420God, he seems to have the knack for that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy Tuesday...
> 
> How do I upload a video taken on my iPhone?


In the "post" window, bottom right it says post, upload a file, more options. click upload file and follow the cues.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> In the "post" window, bottom right it says post, upload a file, more options. click upload file and follow the cues.


I do that and when the bubble stops, as if we’re finished uploading, nothing happens?
Hmmm @420God I need some help pard...


I got this when I tried as an edit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4375310 View attachment 4375311
> I do that and when the bubble stops, as if we’re finished uploading, nothing happens?
> Hmmm @420God I need some help pard...
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, I've never tried a video.


----------



## 420God (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4375310 View attachment 4375311
> I do that and when the bubble stops, as if we’re finished uploading, nothing happens?
> Hmmm @420God I need some help pard...
> 
> ...


Has to be youtube unless made into a gif.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4375310 View attachment 4375311
> I do that and when the bubble stops, as if we’re finished uploading, nothing happens?
> Hmmm @420God I need some help pard...
> 
> ...


If it's bigger than 10MB you're out of luck


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

420God said:


> Has to be youtube unless made into a gif.


No kidding?
How could I make it a gif on the phone?


----------



## 420God (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4375325
> No kidding?
> How could I make it a gif on the phone?


Hmm. Idk iPhones that well.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Ehh hh I asked Siri, never mind lol

Here’s some more pictures from my bday away from the world.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4375328


Is that a petrified shark tooth?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4375325
> No kidding?
> How could I make it a gif on the phone?


Giphy Cam works well.
https://apps.apple.com/ca/app/giphy-cam-the-gif-creator/id1017480918


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that a petrified shark tooth?


Like that?



It’s actually a piece of broken shell. When we were little my brother found a petrified tooth bigger than my dad’s hand and I found a vertebra the size of a volleyball. We turned them in to the Smithsonian. Found inland about 100 miles from the surf.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you @Laughing Grass !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Car enthusiasm, anyone?
> 
> I still drive for fun, although I have a Honda h-rv which isn't very smooth at all. It seems like the people on the roads in Sacramento turn an evening cruise into a life or death experience. Enjoy your drive folks.


This is my answer any time people ask me about the risks of growing pot, I tell them the biggest risk we take on the farm is driving to it....your much more likely to get killed or injured on the road trying to get here..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That one I would surly fail - I just roll them into a ball (cause that's how they end up when I try and fold em anyway) & let momma fix it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That one I would surly fail - I just roll them into a ball (cause that's how they end up when I try and fold em anyway) & let momma fix it.


Easy peasy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Easy peasy


Selective skills my dear.
I mow the lawn, momma folds the fitted sheets.

Besides I learned long ago that if I don't do it to her standards she'll just do it over so I'm actually saving a step.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Easy peasy


I thought she was going to ask the women to “slide down” when I glanced at the picture lol

Rocket this morning


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I thought she was going to ask the women to “slide down” when I glanced at the picture lol
> 
> Rocket this morning
> View attachment 4376425


SpaceX?...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> SpaceX?...


Yeah lol I forgot about it and thought we were seeing something cosmic...
Guess we did


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2019)

QUOTE="curious2garden, post: 15026117, member: 370271"]Easy peasy




[/QUOTE]
You can fold a fitted sheet?!.......How then can you tell them apart in the linen closet?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)

Just when I thought I was finally "unstrapped", some a-hole gets out of jail and decides to even the score. 

God dammit. 

I'm gonna have to hurt that boy... again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just when I thought I was finally "unstrapped", some a-hole gets out of jail and decides to even the score.
> 
> God dammit.
> 
> I'm gonna have to hurt that boy... again.



Whasup?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)

Same shit, different day -- but I really thought I was done carrying a gun. 

Fuck me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2019)

Been there.
G/L my friend & always take the high ground (or road).


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Same shit, different day -- but I really thought I was done carrying a gun.
> 
> Fuck me.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just when I thought I was finally "unstrapped", some a-hole gets out of jail and decides to even the score.
> 
> God dammit.
> 
> I'm gonna have to hurt that boy... again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been there.
> G/L my friend & always take the high ground (or road).


Thanks man. 
I've done this so many times I'm not even worried anymore. 

The police thought it was weird the last time we were in the same place at the same time. 
They were on high alert with AR-15s, while I was calm as a cucumber -- completely unarmed. 

No my first rodeo, but it sure would be nice to relax without constantly looking over my shoulder. 

Probably fantasy. 

I have made a lot of enemies (understatement) when it comes to a-holes who try to victimize my daughter. 

I am fucking hard when it comes to that shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

I haven’t played a new GTA in like 10yrs but this new commercial for it makes me want to.





I fucking love that song!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


Everytime I hear "gun talk" I somehow think of this


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm on a plane. I can't complain.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 10, 2019)

Happy Saturday 

No ”violent video games” @Aeroknow, the president said so smh

Where’s @cannabineer


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> I'm on a plane. I can't complain.


Thanks, now I have that song stuck in my head.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2019)

Appears that ole Jeff did himself in despite being on suicide watch
https://www.foxnews.com/us/jeffrey-epstein-dead-by-suicide-found-in-manhattan-jail-cell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/national/wp/2019/08/10/jeffrey-epstein-was-found-dead-in-a-n-y-jail-according-to-media-reports-the-multimillionaire-was-facing-sex-trafficking-charges/?wpmk=1&wpisrc=al_news__alert-national


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah he was pretty much done far after that girl's story yesterday. There was no plausible way of explaining that shit away.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

I do not watch the news and I do not read the news. I am blissfully ignorant on current events.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

Can anyone open youtube?
Thingy just spins and I am seeing 0 bytes incoming data


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> Can anyone reach youtube?


Yes.

SH420


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

Fuck
wonder what is up with that. everything else works fine


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> Can anyone open youtube?
> Thingy just spins and I am seeing 0 bytes incoming data


They banned SA because of Die Antwoord. It was a long time coming ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Appears that ole Jeff did himself in despite being on suicide watch
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/jeffrey-epstein-dead-by-suicide-found-in-manhattan-jail-cell
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/national/wp/2019/08/10/jeffrey-epstein-was-found-dead-in-a-n-y-jail-according-to-media-reports-the-multimillionaire-was-facing-sex-trafficking-charges/?wpmk=1&wpisrc=al_news__alert-national


Thanks Jeff - you saved us all a bunch of cash by doing that.
His millions should be donated to St Jude/Shriners hospitals.
Ya know, justice and all


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 10, 2019)

Hahaha


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

Lol, naaah I've been working on too many windows... I'll give my PC credit for never having done this before.
The old girl can still be plenty productive.
Shutting down Chrome and reopening did the trick.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2019)

OOPS! 
*Ohio Legislators Accidentally Legalized Pot, Say Law Enforcement Experts*
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ohio-marijuana-legal-accident-hemp_n_5d4e689de4b0fd2733f0b7df


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


There might be something to this; tacos ALWAYS improve my disposition. The FDA should look into this. No never mind, don't need to have to get an Rx for tacos.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 12, 2019)

https://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2019/august/study-finds-football-hits-damage-brain.html

New CMU study says just normal hits in football cause accumulated brain damage now. Ouch!

I don't know what that does to the future of football (or hockey & boxing?).

But I do know there's always room for more talent in baseball.

Like Dave Winfield once said, 'longer career and you don't walk with a limp when you retire.'

And it's played in nicer weather .

Batter up!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Batter up!


Rising to the occasion boss.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> https://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2019/august/study-finds-football-hits-damage-brain.html
> 
> New CMU study says just normal hits in football cause accumulated brain damage now. Ouch!
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


Somehow I read that as this




RIU is contagious


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

* Ex-'Deadliest Catch' Star 18 Months for DUI, Drug Bust *
* 8/13/2019 12:40 AM PT *





Exclusive

Ex-"Deadliest Catch" star *Jake Harris* has been behind bars ever since his January arrest ... and it would behoove him to get comfy 'cause he's gonna be there a while longer.

According to legal docs obtained by TMZ ... Harris was sentenced to 18 months in Skagit County Corrections following his arrest on 2 felony charges ... driving under the influence and possession with intent to manufacture or deliver a controlled substance ... heroin.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> * Ex-'Deadliest Catch' Star 18 Months for DUI, Drug Bust *
> * 8/13/2019 12:40 AM PT *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> * Ex-'Deadliest Catch' Star 18 Months for DUI, Drug Bust *
> * 8/13/2019 12:40 AM PT *
> 
> 
> ...


No surprise to people whom live in this community - local knowledge.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> * Ex-'Deadliest Catch' Star 18 Months for DUI, Drug Bust *
> * 8/13/2019 12:40 AM PT *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't his dad a star on the show, and he blew his ticker?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Wasn't his dad a star on the show, and he blew his ticker?


Yeah, Phil was a pretty good guy but his kid is an unabashed doper.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, Phil was a pretty good guy but his kid is an unabashed doper.


Yeah, I lost interest in the show after Phil, and this clown was being groomed to be the new Captain; power trippin fuck up


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2019)

Can't wait to see this movie... the lead actor is actually a prominent rising young comedian too.
Jees we had it shit back then. I'm so glad we don't have to send our kids to army any more.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Somehow I read that as this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an ex girlfriend that showed up topless on the ol'lady page in Easyriders.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 13, 2019)

Nachos for dinner tonight.

With Dos Equis and one of these that my neighbor brought me earlier and said 'try one of these'.

  
Not bad, but I had 2 Dos Equis 1st, just in case I didn't like it.

 
A few nachos left, baseball game on in an hour. I'll throw them on a plate and charge myself $12.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4378874
> Nachos for dinner tonight.
> 
> With Dos Equis and one of these that my neighbor brought me earlier and said 'try one of these'.
> ...


No frijoles?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> No frijoles?


Just meat, had a lot of good ground chuck leftover from last night. Had to get rid of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4378874
> Nachos for dinner tonight.
> 
> With Dos Equis and one of these that my neighbor brought me earlier and said 'try one of these'.
> ...


I'd eat&drink that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'd eat&drink that


My wife says I make the best nachos.

But I don't know who else made them for her before me in 1985, So I think it's just bias. I'll overlook it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 14, 2019)

my mouse scroll is greasy with popcorn. help me


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> my mouse scroll is greasy with popcorn. help me


Time to clone it and flower it out.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 14, 2019)

More like time to clean house and sell it. And the yard... knees will be dirty and red after all the weed pulling today. Did i mention i dislocated my shoulder again cleaning the gutters when a shit ladder fell out from me. Had to call an ambulance. Hurt so bad, only fun part, (i only condone hospital administered drugs) couldn't believe the shit they , fentnyl,ketamine and daulodid. does that sound safe annie? anyway ketamine was a trip. "isn't that a horse tranqulizer" "yeah" me- "whoahly shit i'm high as fuck, i feel like a clidesdale" never went to grab the script of traumadal they offered


curious2garden said:


> Time to clone it and flower it out.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> More like time to clean house and sell it. And the yard... knees will be dirty and red after all the weed pulling today. Did i mention i dislocated my shoulder again cleaning the gutters when a shit ladder fell out from me. Had to call an ambulance. Hurt so bad, only fun part, (i only condone hospital administered drugs) couldn't believe the shit they , fentnyl,ketamine and daulodid. does that sound safe annie? anyway ketamine was a trip. "isn't that a horse tranqulizer" "yeah" me- "whoahly shit i'm high as fuck, i feel like a clidesdale" never went to grab the script of traumadal they offered


Wtf!? 

I rolled my car 4 times, broke a bunch of ribs, and turned the muscle in my right thigh into hamburger...they only offered me a script for 10x 5/325 hydrocodone... the WEAK ones.

Sounds like a hell of a lotta meds they prescribed you there


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Wtf!?
> 
> I rolled my car 4 times, broke a bunch of ribs, and turned the muscle in my right thigh into hamburger...they only offered me a script for 10x 5/325 hydrocodone... the WEAK ones.
> 
> Sounds like a hell of a lotta meds they prescribed you there


iv administered. no scripts


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> More like time to clean house and sell it. And the yard... knees will be dirty and red after all the weed pulling today. Did i mention i dislocated my shoulder again cleaning the gutters when a shit ladder fell out from me. Had to call an ambulance. Hurt so bad, only fun part, (i only condone hospital administered drugs) couldn't believe the shit they , fentnyl,ketamine and daulodid. does that sound safe annie? anyway ketamine was a trip. "isn't that a horse tranqulizer" "yeah" me- "whoahly shit i'm high as fuck, i feel like a clidesdale" never went to grab the script of traumadal they offered


We have ventilators, it's all safe.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I had an ex girlfriend that showed up topless on the ol'lady page in Easyriders.


I always loved the comics in easyrider, my favorite was a skinny dude stuck between a fat gals ass cheeks and her hollering " Gorge where you " .... and another of the skinny guy standing naked in front of the fat chic with her saying " who are you going to please with that little thing " and he replied " me "


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Speaking of ruskies. My great grandmother from Odesa. When she was fed up the birds always kept eating her strawberries.. So she would grab a mouse trap and place a strawberry for bait.... Guess it worked she caught a bunch of them/ badass


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Speaking of ruskies. My great grandmother from Odesa. When she was fed up the birds always kept eating her strawberries.. So she would grab a mouse trap and place a strawberry for bait.... Guess it worked she caught a bunch of them/ badass


I caught a beagle nose super early the other morning - set one in the full kitchen garbage cause he decided he was above the rules.

He knows better now!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 14, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Speaking of ruskies. My great grandmother from Odesa. When she was fed up the birds always kept eating her strawberries.. So she would grab a mouse trap and place a strawberry for bait.... Guess it worked she caught a bunch of them/ badass


That reminds me of my grandfathers duck catcher. He used to cover a large piece of foam with grass and reeds put in a very large rat trap put some bread on it. Then tie a rope to it and push into the dam. He said when he was younger sometimes they couldn’t afford the bullets. He was a crazy old German


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2019)

Young pussies are just so cute. So playful, and soft, and warm, and furry. Could just have one in your face for hours. Wait...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156815913059260


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2019)

Are you hiding?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4380308 View attachment 4380311
> Are you hiding?


Do you have a .22 or .410? You'll pay (or your garden will) if they get established


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you have a .22 or .410? You'll pay (or your garden will) if they get established


They've been here since I bought the place in 1988.

No ground level gardens, all fenced in raised beds and pots on walls. They hardly ever come into the fenced back yard. They live under the shed and stay out back.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4380308 View attachment 4380311
> Are you hiding?


Uhm cute


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 17, 2019)

FMX quarterpipe on youtube, nitro world games, bout to start


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you have a .22 or .410? You'll pay (or your garden will) if they get established


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 17, 2019)

Gimme some upvotes riu
Say hello


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

This racing team fucking sucks.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/nascar-team-drops-sponsor-deal-with-metal-band-slayer-because-beliefs-do-not-align-141256769.html


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 17, 2019)

Bless up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bless upView attachment 4381076


That looks like the prelude to a prolonged and repeated relationship with the porcelain throne.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks like the prelude to a prolonged and repeated relationship with the porcelain throne.


Lol I take vitamin d3 with all greasy meals for digestion. If i forget I will certainly paint the bowl shortly after.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I take vitamin d3 with all greasy meals for digestion. If i forget I will certainly paint the bowl shortly after.


Out of curiosity, what does the d3 do to help with the back splatter syndrome?

Screwed up last night, neither myself nor Momma felt like cooking & she came home with a bag of Taco Smell.
I woofed it down cause, well, hungry as hell.
I'm paying for it now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Out of curiosity, what does the d3 do to help with the back splatter syndrome?
> 
> Screwed up last night, neither myself nor Momma felt like cooking & she came home with a bag of Taco Smell.
> I woofed it down cause, well, hungry as hell.
> I'm paying for it now.


To be honest I dont know exactly how it works. After i had my gallbladder removed and started working out again I became vitamin d3 deficient and a bodybuilder suggested taking a supplement to keep my testosterone levels more close to optimal. He said it also helps with digestion. Sure enough shortly after I started taking it I started having regular bowel movements. Before I would blast the bowl every time. Now it's only if I eat something SUPER fatty/greasy.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2019)

Check Mate.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2019)

That would make a really awful buttplug.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2019)

Simone:





BarnBuster:


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2019)

_"According to the Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera, two French citizens poured white sand into 14 plastic bottles from Chia, a beach in southern Sardinia, and put them in the trunk of their SUV. The couple wanted to take it home as a memory of their vacation, but instead were caught on a ferry en route to Toulon, France. The pair was charged with theft under aggravated circumstance for having stolen from a public beach. *They face between one and six years of jail time*, according to the report.Sand theft is a growing concern on the island. Tourists bottle the sand up to then auction on online sites, BBC reports"_
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41031029


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Simone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W


BarnBuster said:


> _"According to the Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera, two French citizens poured white sand into 14 plastic bottles from Chia, a beach in southern Sardinia, and put them in the trunk of their SUV. The couple wanted to take it home as a memory of their vacation, but instead were caught on a ferry en route to Toulon, France. The pair was charged with theft under aggravated circumstance for having stolen from a public beach. *They face between one and six years of jail time*, according to the report.Sand theft is a growing concern on the island. Tourists bottle the sand up to then auction on online sites, BBC reports"_
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41031029


When we went to Dom Rep we took a trip out to a place called Paradise Island (a medium sized sand bar actually) & had to leave our shoes & even beach towels on the boat as not to accidentally remove sand.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we went to Dom Rep we took a trip out to a place called Paradise Island (a medium sized sand bar actually) & had to leave our shoes & even beach towels on the boat as not to accidentally remove sand.


I had no idea this was a problem until I read that article.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2019)

_
"A truck with a police escort stopped in Back Bay at 7:32 a.m. Monday to deliver the final stones to complete the memorial at the Boston Marathon finish line for the three victims of the 2013 terror bombing that rocked the city and the nation. The truck bore chunks of granite, weighing hundreds of pounds each, taken from sentimental places in the three bombing victims’ lives."_

https://www.wcvb.com/article/final-stones-laid-completing-boston-marathon-bombing-memorial/28744247
https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/08/19/boston-marathon-bombings-memorial-boylston-street-3/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2019)

On a lighter note... (it's a real thing)





https://komonews.com/news/offbeat/pumpkin-spice-spam-08152019


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> That would make a really awful buttplug.


Really, could be a problem for those with a metal hip!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a lighter note... (it's a real thing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a lighter note... (it's a real thing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut into small cubes, toss in brown sugar, and broil till the sugar melts

Let cool and enjoy your meat candy


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Cut into small cubes, toss in brown sugar, and broil till the sugar melts
> 
> Let cool and enjoy your meat candy


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2019)

Sweet and salty is a powerful combination, probably the most well received in this country


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Sweet and salty is a powerful combination, probably the most well received in this country


I had sweet local blue crab and salty country ham in Virgnia once, served in a black skillet.

It definitely kicked ass.

Not so sure about spam. 

We only ate spam when I was a kid a couple days before my dad's payday. When the fridge was empty. Lol. Last resort kind of thing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Cut into small cubes, toss in brown sugar, and broil till the sugar melts
> 
> Let cool and enjoy your meat candy


You are obviously a professional.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Cut into small cubes, toss in brown sugar, and broil till the sugar melts
> 
> Let cool and enjoy your meat candy


I can now see it on rice, Chinese style. 
I'll sample yours before I pay for it though.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I can now see it on rice, Chinese style.
> I'll sample yours before I pay for it though.


It's done on the islands all the time, Hawaii and Guam. When food takes so long to ship over canned meats last long enough to handle it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's done on the islands all the time, Hawaii and Guam. When food takes so long to ship over canned meats last long enough to handle it.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I can now see it on rice, Chinese style.
> I'll sample yours before I pay for it though.


There is probably enough to share. I'd take it as some nibbles to party... Without the rice.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's done on the islands all the time, Hawaii and Guam. When food takes so long to ship over canned meats last long enough to handle it.


I like a big Hawaiian breakfast with spam fried rice, I just have a mental issue with fried runny eggs on my pumpkin pie. I'm not necessarily set in my ways, it's just reactionary, who knows what this thanksgiving might bring.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 19, 2019)

What’s up bitchs I finally made it through my busy season so I’m back sorry I missed the last tc night @Gary Goodson tried to get me but I was out for the night. Let’s do it again soon


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I like a big Hawaiian breakfast with spam fried rice, I just have a mental issue with fried runny eggs on my pumpkin pie. I'm not necessarily set in my ways, it's just reactionary, who knows what this thanksgiving might bring.


Think like moist jerky, a lot of flavors are sweet and salty. Spam isn’t some mystery meat either, it’s all made out of pork shoulder cause it contains the right ratio of meat to fat. And it’s cheap


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What’s up bitchs I finally made it through my busy season so I’m back sorry I missed the last tc night @Gary Goodson tried to get me but I was out for the night. Let’s do it again soon


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Please tell me that's a google image & you didn't actually order it.

Sooo wrong.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me that's a google image & you didn't actually order it.
> 
> Sooo wrong.


What’s wrong with spam musubi? Seriously, why the hatred of food? It’s just food. I know there is some stigma attached to it. “It’s poor food, government meat for people who can’t afford “real” meat.

Ever had tuna fish from a can? How about soup, or beans from a can?

I mean, c’mon people. It’s meat from a pig. Pigs are delicious. What’s with all the prejudice? I think y’all hating on the social stigma more than the food product itself.

Seriously. It’s just food. Some people don’t have ANY food to eat, and y’all bitching about meat in a can?

What The Fuck? I hope none of you have ever felt what it’s like to be truly hungry. Not this 1st world problem bullshit “I missed lunch” hungry. More like “wondering if you have enough energy to get through the day without calories” hungry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> What’s wrong with spam musubi? Seriously, why the hatred of food? It’s just food. I know there is some stigma attached to it. “It’s poor food, government meat for people who can’t afford “real” meat.
> 
> Ever had tuna fish from a can? How about soup, or beans from a can?
> 
> ...


It brings back the "hungry days" feel of many of my early child hood meals plus it's too salty for my taste.
We didn't have much when I was little & that stuff was obviously cheap so we ate a bunch of it. Just don't care for it & several other "poor" foods.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2019)

If anything, Spam should be celebrated, not hated. It is a wonderful product that has done a lot of good in the world. More than I can say for most foods.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

National spam day is 31 July.
https://www.spam.com/museum


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> What’s wrong with spam musubi? Seriously, why the hatred of food? It’s just food. I know there is some stigma attached to it. “It’s poor food, government meat for people who can’t afford “real” meat.
> 
> Ever had tuna fish from a can? How about soup, or beans from a can?
> 
> ...


I like spam, alot. However I'd never choose it in any form over a grilled blood rare ribeye


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Wife started smoking. Now I run low. STOP SMOKING woman!

That is all


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

Hopefully I got it in time, we'll see in 40 days. SR71 X Sour Diesel


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2019)

Lol, my family's meal of shame is the occasional canned corned beef.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> If anything, Spam should be celebrated, not hated. It is a wonderful product that has done a lot of good in the world. More than I can say for most foods.


When I graduated and moved off campus I almost exclusively ate kraft dinner, canned tuna or salmon and bananas from costco. I had to choose between having somewhere to live and having something nutritional to eat. The thought of eating kraft dinner now makes me sick to my stomach.

I think a lot of the hate is from people who ate way too much of it when they were poor and growing consumer awareness about the health risks associated with eating ultra processed foods that are high in sodium and saturated fats.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

And she won’t shut up.

Please delete all these therapy sessions when I croak lol

Now I’m almost freakn out $:[email protected]>£€¥!\]# if I have to go to the dispensary I’ll be pissed


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I graduated and moved off campus I almost exclusively ate kraft dinner, canned tuna or salmon and bananas from costco. I had to choose between having somewhere to live and having something nutritional to eat. The thought of eating kraft dinner now makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I think a lot of the hate is from people who ate way too much of it when they were poor and growing consumer awareness about the health risks associated with eating ultra processed foods that are high in sodium and saturated fats.


What!!!???? No ramen??


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2019)

We often make tuna salad in summer. you just cook up some pasta shells or three coloured pasta even let it cool few minutes then add a can or 2 of tuna, about two tablespoons full of mayo, try one first, you don't want it soggy, then 1 tablespoon of ketchup (a bitter variety works better than sweet) add some small cubes of cheese and cucumber and serve on lettuce leaves.

It is super fast, easy and tastes pretty damn good.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I graduated and moved off campus I almost exclusively ate kraft dinner, canned tuna or salmon and bananas from costco. I had to choose between having somewhere to live and having something nutritional to eat. The thought of eating kraft dinner now makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I think a lot of the hate is from people who ate way too much of it when they were poor and growing consumer awareness about the health risks associated with eating ultra processed foods that are high in sodium and saturated fats.


Kraft dinner...you Canadian?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What!!!???? No ramen??


I was never really a big fan of noodle soup. I could get 12 boxes of kraft dinner for $9 and make it last two weeks. I would also sneak bagels home from work and go grocery shopping in my parents fridge on the weekends.



Metasynth said:


> Kraft dinner...you Canadian?


Yes. What is kraft dinner called in the states?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)

you people talking about spam....and i'm here eating a spam sandwitch with lettuce, tomato and mayo......

spam burgers are good as well.....learned those in college


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2019)

lol I had no idea it wasn't packaged as kraft dinner in the US.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Hopefully I got it in time, we'll see in 40 days. SR71 X Sour Diesel
> 
> View attachment 4382397


umm intentional or oopsie? just curious


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> umm intentional or oopsie? just curious


oopsie, it's a straight hermie. Thoroughly examined plant and that was the only one (I hope). Been brutally hot and It semi-wilted once or twice. Increased watering frequency. Out of 5 germinated one was male and culled a month ago. Remainging 4 are female


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh yeah, it's in an open bottom bus brake drum, so it will grow into ground


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was never really a big fan of noodle soup. I could get 12 boxes of kraft dinner for $9 and make it last two weeks. I would also sneak bagels home from work and go grocery shopping in my parents fridge on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. What is kraft dinner called in the states?


Kraft
Dinner
Mac n Cheese

They left dinner on the package, it’s just VERY small print


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> oopsie, it's a straight hermie. Thoroughly examined plant and that was the only one (I hope). Been brutally hot and It semi-wilted once or twice. Increased watering frequency. Out of 5 germinated one was male and culled a month ago. Remainging 4 are female


not a bad thing at all honestly

the few i've came across, i'd just move outside to let it do it's thing....i was very surprised at what i got....wife was too...i even gave it a name "cousin it"


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not a bad thing at all honestly
> 
> the few i've came across, i'd just move outside to let it do it's thing....i was very surprised at what i got....wife was too.


All mine are outdoor. I'm doing diff. methods with same strain: one in 15 gal cloth pot, one 20 gal plastic pot, the bus drum so it can go into ground and one directly in ground.
all are 6 ft +


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> All mine are outdoor. I'm doing diff. methods with same strain: one in 15 gal cloth pot, one 20 gal plastic pot, the bus drum so it can go into ground and one directly in ground.
> all are 6 ft +


nice....prolly be a bitch if you have to pull it out of the drum and the put it in the ground.....so i can see where your going with this....i can't do outside at the moment..if i do i have to hide them respectively of course...waiting till that day changes...so i can


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think a lot of the hate is from people who *ate way too much of it when they were poor* and growing consumer awareness about the health risks associated with eating ultra processed foods that are high in sodium and saturated fats.


^^ This.

Oh, and anything that has "Helper" in its name.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....prolly be a bitch if you have to pull it out of the drum and the put it in the ground.....so i can see where your going with this....i can't do outside at the moment..if i do i have to hide them respectively of course...waiting till that day changes...so i can


I have gopher problems, so the one directly in ground may not make it; with the drum It has an open bottom and I put some expanded steel at bottom for the roots to go through. I usually grow in pots, put now it's legal here (state) so I figgured to experiment


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I have gopher problems, so the one directly in ground may not make it; with the drum It has an open bottom and I put some expanded steel at bottom for the roots to go through. I usually grow in pots, put now it's legal here (state) so I figgured to experiment


i always did love a good experiment.....


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I had no idea it wasn't packaged as kraft dinner in the US.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

If only I could grow outdoors.

@GreatwhiteNorth say baby


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)

speaking of experiements.....day 13 of 100F + days.....and she still holding....her leafing is getting a little interesting....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I have gopher problems, so the one directly in ground may not make it; with the drum It has an open bottom and I put some expanded steel at bottom for the roots to go through. I usually grow in pots, put now it's legal here (state) so I figgured to experiment


Got access to cat or dog shit? Drop it right in their holes and mounds. It worked from me. Also about a week ago I buried a dead gopher I had saved that my dog killed. It was a huge mound 3' x 1'. I buried the gopher under and leveled it out. They haven't been back since.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> gopher problems,


I could loan Roxy to you, but it would be the same as digging up the plants, lol. She starts stalking EVERYTHING as soon as I let her out the back door. Lizards, bees, wasps, butterfly's, hummingbirds...etc. I had two little gopher holes in the back yard, they are much bigger now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Got access to cat or dog shit? Drop it right in their holes and mounds. It worked from me. Also about a week ago I buried a dead gopher I had saved that my dog killed. It was a huge mound 3' x 1'. I buried the gopher under and leveled it out. They haven't been back since.


I have a big ass German shepherd, I'll try it. Thanks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> If only I could grow outdoors.
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth say baby


Yes my Dear?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes my Dear?


How you doing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

Great - things are nice & quiet and our summer is being awesome.
How are you? Digging your toes in the sand still?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

How do I block my IP address?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> How do I block my IP address?


VPN, get one


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> How do I block my IP address?


I highly recommend VyprVPN from goldenfrog.com


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 20, 2019)

Spam is $3.00-3.25 a can here. Those 1.2lb pork tenderloins can get cheap as $3.00-5.00 on sale and a whole tenderloin $15-20. Recently (thawing for tonight) frozen chicken quarters 3.8lbs/$2.87 on sale. Paired with rice and seasonal/ frozen/ home grown vegetables, can keep it well under $2.00 a meal. This time of year corn is 6/$2.00 or cheaper. I don't buy spam.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> VPN, get one





curious2garden said:


> I highly recommend VyprVPN from goldenfrog.com


For my phone? I sure will.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> For my phone? I sure will.


They have apps for android and ios. If you are pixel or windows phone you have to setup vpn manually.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They have apps for android and ios. If you are pixel or windows phone you have to setup vpn manually.


I’m looking as we speak sister, thankyouverymuch


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They have apps for android and ios. If you are pixel or windows phone you have to setup vpn manually.


What is that and why do you want one now?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> What is that and why do you want one now?


Virtual private network Don. It hides your physical address.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I’ve got one running now. Someone tell me where I am please


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 20, 2019)

We should make a poll. 

Does @mysunnyboy still get invited to the BBQ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> We should make a poll.
> 
> Does @mysunnyboy still get invited to the BBQ?


BBQ?!??!?!? Exsqueeze me? Where when how what should I bring (other than the obvious)?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got one running now. Someone tell me where I am please


NJ


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> NJ


Paradise indeed lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Which state? That’s astronomical!


just reading an article on blogto and thought of this thread. 

$1,750 to live in a one bedroom storage locker in the ghetto next to public housing. 

https://www.blogto.com/real-estate-toronto/2019/08/47-blake-street/


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Spam is $3.00-3.25 a can here. Those 1.2lb pork tenderloins can get cheap as $3.00-5.00 on sale and a whole tenderloin $15-20. Recently (thawing for tonight) frozen chicken quarters 3.8lbs/$2.87 on sale. Paired with rice and seasonal/ frozen/ home grown vegetables, can keep it well under $2.00 a meal. This time of year corn is 6/$2.00 or cheaper. I don't buy spam.


Yup. Chicken noodles and eggs. Way cheaper than spam. Eggs are like 80 cents a dozen here. If i had to id eat the fuck out of some eggs


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 21, 2019)

_"Now, the actress “has asked her lawyer to negotiate a plea deal that would involve no jail time, but home confinement with monitoring via ankle monitor,” an insider exclusively reveals in the new issue of Us Weekly. She’s willing to pay a substantial fine, over $2 million"_
LOL Lori, no can do. Felicity is/was the only one that's going to get any leniency, IMO. The "G" don't give a shit about the money in fact it will probably piss off the prosecutors. 

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/lori-loughlin-wants-a-new-plea-deal-with-no-jail-time/
https://pagesix.com/2019/08/21/lori-loughlin-reportedly-thought-college-bribe-was-like-donating-a-library/


----------



## lokie (Aug 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Now, the actress “has asked her lawyer to negotiate a plea deal that would involve no jail time, but home confinement with monitoring via ankle monitor,” an insider exclusively reveals in the new issue of Us Weekly. She’s willing to pay a substantial fine, over $2 million"_
> LOL Lori, no can do. Felicity is/was the only one that's going to get any leniency, IMO. The "G" don't give a shit about the money in fact it will probably piss off the prosecutors.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/lori-loughlin-wants-a-new-plea-deal-with-no-jail-time/
> https://pagesix.com/2019/08/21/lori-loughlin-reportedly-thought-college-bribe-was-like-donating-a-library/


Renegotiating a plea now supports the privileges of wealth, power and prestige over right from wrong and justice for all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> Renegotiating a plea now supports the privileges of wealth, power and prestige over right from wrong and justice for all.


Along the same lines as the govt's policy to drop charges in exchange for you forfeiting your bond $$.
Regular folks get to face the judge, rich/privileged folks get to go home.


----------



## lokie (Aug 21, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=525820148224932


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 21, 2019)

I know this is old but it still makes me laugh




Siri calls me fuck face


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2019)

Real Nigga said:


> About to smash some fools in Tekken


You been making socks for so long, you been on the same quest for 20 years like Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

40? I wish... 

(53)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

Are kanye and kim west, umm like really fucked up? I was scrolling thru the news feed and I’m pretty sure I saw that they have a kid named “north”?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

I knew it! Poor kid


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4383398 I knew it! Poor kid


The new one is Wild Wild?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2019)

neosapien said:


> You been making socks for so long, you been on the same quest for 20 years like Legend of Zelda.


He was excused early.


I'm sure he'll be back .


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4383398 I knew it! Poor kid


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4383398 I knew it! Poor kid


Chicago, Saint and North sounds like a street address


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Chicago, Saint and North sounds like a street address


North West is his name lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

I’ll finally be able to use all those old glo-sticks!

https://www.livescience.com/biofluorescent-worlds-extraterrestrial-life.html?utm_source=llm-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20190823-llm


----------



## dangledo (Aug 24, 2019)

It's come to the point where i wave and thank folks for using their turn signal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2019)

dangledo said:


> It's come to the point where i wave and thank folks for using their turn signal.


I'll often wave when they don't as well.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2019)

dangledo said:


> It's come to the point where i wave and thank folks for using their turn signal.


Some people cant afford that option for their vehicle.. When i lived in florida i think they stopped putting them on cars


----------



## dangledo (Aug 24, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Some people cant afford that option for their vehicle.. When i lived in florida i think they stopped putting them on cars



Cars shouldn't be able to turn it you don't use it.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll often wave when they don't as well.


I pull tailers daily, so i need those seconds to make a move, and if given time where i see that front end dip and signal on last second i start going with a finger up the whole way. You wait now asshole. Grrrr


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Cars shouldn't be able to turn it you don't use it.


And what's up with people who think it's OK to drive with their fucking wheels on the center line?

The roads aren't narrow here, but they need 60% of the surface, and then you see they're looking at a fucking phone.


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2019)

Yesterday my stepdaughter put out a public invitation on FACEBOOK to an impromptu party.

At MY HOUSE.





Excuse me while I go and tend to the masses.

There will be no Molly Coddling Here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

wild turkeys in the back yard if anybody wants one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Heat index is 105. And I’m not allowed to swim. I’m not going outside again until Friday..


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Heat index is 105. And I’m not allowed to swim. I’m not going outside again until Friday..


Why can't you swim, and for how long are ye forbidden?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey ya’ll hope your having a beautiful weekend!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Why can't you swim, and for how long are ye forbidden?


Perforated ear drum - the doc says it'll dilute her brain & it will run outta her ear. 

@mysunnyboy , I've done the same thing but I was about 70 ft down - the cold water rushing into my inner ear causing intense vertigo.
Lost all sensation of "up" and ended up puking underwater. Felt like I was in a plane in a tail spin.

Not a good day!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Perforated ear drum - the doc says it'll dilute her brain & it will run outta her ear.
> 
> @mysunnyboy , I've done the same thing but I was about 70 ft down - the cold water rushing into my inner ear causing intense vertigo.
> Lost all sensation of "up" and ended up puking underwater. Felt like I was in a plane in a tail spin.
> ...


Damn, is it permanent?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn, is it permanent?


Huh?












Oh no, at least he said it would get better. Doesn’t hurt as much as it did though brother. Ooo wee


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2019)

LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Why can't you swim, and for how long are ye forbidden?


Until Tuesday which is fo’ eva for me!
Haha I swim like a fish my friend. I jumped in instead of diving and pow!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Perforated ear drum - the doc says it'll dilute her brain & it will run outta her ear.
> 
> @mysunnyboy , I've done the same thing but I was about 70 ft down - the cold water rushing into my inner ear causing intense vertigo.
> Lost all sensation of "up" and ended up puking underwater. Felt like I was in a plane in a tail spin.
> ...


I tried pouring a beer in there to hit my brain directly but it came right out the other side


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Hopefully he likes cats


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Cars shouldn't be able to turn it you don't use it.


My Honda Civic shakes its wheel if I try to turn without them on LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> Yesterday my stepdaughter put out a public invitation on FACEBOOK to an impromptu party.
> 
> At MY HOUSE.
> 
> ...


Move with no forwarding address, then keep all communication to Facebook.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Perforated ear drum - the doc says it'll dilute her brain & it will run outta her ear.
> 
> @mysunnyboy , I've done the same thing but I was about 70 ft down - the cold water rushing into my inner ear causing intense vertigo.
> Lost all sensation of "up" and ended up puking underwater. Felt like I was in a plane in a tail spin.
> ...


Gelfoam stent over the perforation makes it easier to bear while it grows back together.


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Move with no forwarding address, then keep all communication to Facebook.


lol

my reply was "i can not attend."


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> my reply was "i can not attend."


Maybe, my house can not attend? It had a previous engagement.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2019)

It's catchier than Al Gore's spiel. ♫ We forgive you Germany ♫ Lol...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2019)

Sativa makes better lovers than indica

Nobody fucks “ like the worlds champ “ on indica ,just sayen


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Lol, I remember Alf. In the bad old days, we got lots of TV series that were dubbed into Afrikaans... Alf was one of them... But, it was one of those stories where the dubbed version was better and funnier than the English version.

I still give my cats the Afrikaans version of "you are no longer a cat, you are now a hotdog"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2019)

The richest strain grower ever in the history of the world will breed a sativa strain that encourages the old heads to fuck , ba ha ha


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2019)

“Best IVE ever smoked “ isn’t that the addiction ? To hear those words .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's catchier than Al Gore's spiel. ♫ We forgive you Germany ♫ Lol...


I fuck you up... We love you earth

Will be stuck with me all day 





We love the earth...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> The richest strain grower ever in the history of the world will breed a sativa strain that encourages the old heads to fuck , ba ha ha


Shut up


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Shut up


Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Shut up


LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


Hehehe he’s lucky I get high with a little help from my friends..


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Yup. Chicken noodles and eggs. Way cheaper than spam. Eggs are like 80 cents a dozen here. If i had to id eat the fuck out of some eggs


Eggs are one of my current staples.

Which leads me to share some hard-won wisdom: never staple an egg.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Eggs are one of my current staples.
> 
> Which leads me to share some hard-won wisdom: never staple an egg.


You can if you staple the chicken first, I think it’s first anyway


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't know what this means. 





Anyone...?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> You can if you staple the chicken first, I think it’s first anyway


You are on fire today!!

When you do hit the water it’ll be SSSssss


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2019)

Crack chicken.... Is that like meth meatballs?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You are on fire today!!
> 
> When you do hit the water it’ll be SSSssss


I was gonna say a boiled egg, but you know, I really think the chicken comes first, before the egg. lol I said “comes” heehee


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know what this means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instant Pot Crack Chicken is a delicious combination of chicken breasts, cream cheese, crispy bacon, and ranch seasoning mix, all cooked together to create a creamy, cheesy, and incredibly awesome meal. This creamy crack chicken makes an easy low carb, Keto dinner that you’ll go back to again & again.
https://diethood.com/instant-pot-crack-chicken-recipe/


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Instant Pot Crack Chicken is a delicious combination of chicken breasts, cream cheese, crispy bacon, and ranch seasoning mix, all cooked together to create a creamy, cheesy, and incredibly awesome meal. This creamy crack chicken makes an easy low carb, Keto dinner that you’ll go back to again & again.
> https://diethood.com/instant-pot-crack-chicken-recipe/


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

lokie said:


>


You just know someone was on pot when they came up with that recipe!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You just know someone was on pot when they came up with that recipe!


Or crack


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2019)

I hate how they call recipes crack 
It’s a stupid like southern thing I guess ?
Cowboy cavier crack 
Crack brownies

Like why is crack something you wanna associate food with ?


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2019)

*


sunni said:



I hate how they call recipes crack 
It’s a stupid like southern thing I guess ?
Cowboy cavier crack
Crack brownies

Like why is crack something you wanna associate food with ?

Click to expand...

*

*Crack is Wack, 1986*






This mural (1986) on handball court at 128th Street and 2nd Avenue was inspired by the crack epidemic and its effect on New York City. It was created as a warning and was initially executed independently, without City permission. The mural was immediately put under the protection and jurisdiction of the City Department of Parks and still exists.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Crack is Wack, 1986*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keith Haring?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2019)

sunni said:


> I hate how they call recipes crack
> It’s a stupid like southern thing I guess ?
> Cowboy cavier crack
> Crack brownies
> ...


I understand why, I just think it’s stupid trying to equate a serious addiction with any food craving. Tryin’ so say something is so good that it’s addictive like crack...just seems...trite and superfluous


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I understand why, I just think it’s stupid trying to equate a serious addiction with any food craving. Tryin’ so say something is so good that it’s addictive like crack...just seems...trite and superfluous


No I get that but it’s stupid like I said why would you wanna associate the two


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

finally made nachos I was going to make last night, but the wife already started some stir fry chicken.

Neither was 'crack', lol.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 25, 2019)

That would be 'like crack' if you had them mad munchies


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 25, 2019)

Needs some jalapeno though


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2019)

I’d die for some nachos ....

No really I’d probably
Die 

I’m on a strict no fat low fat diet until the doctor helps me


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2019)

YALL DONT REALIZE HOW MUCH I LOVE AVOCADOS AND PEANUTBUTTER EITHER


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I understand why, I just think it’s stupid trying to equate a serious addiction with any food craving. Tryin’ so say something is so good that it’s addictive like crack...just seems...trite and superfluous


I never did crack. 

But I remember buying a free base kit when they sold them in headshops.

Sodium hydroxide, ether, a petri dish, a mixing bottle and a dropper thing.

About 5 years later, I asked a buddy what this crack shit was.

"The same thing you made at that party 5 yrs. ago."


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

I know a fella called ruby crack


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

Hows the little one going sunny ?
Must be walking by now


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Hows the little one going sunny ?
> Must be walking by now


What sock puppet did you come from


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Hows the little one going sunny ?
> Must be walking by now


Wtf kind of new account creep are you? 


And how many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

sunni said:


> What sock puppet did you come from


That's no way to talk to an old friend sunny 
I wouldn't call it a sock puppet tho


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf kind of new account creep are you?
> New account yes
> Creep no
> 
> ...


Only the one but I'm not agile enough to put my own in my mouth no more Garry


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4384973


Cool pounder glass you have there! I love those things. We tend to break them, as fast as I can find them though.... Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Only the one but I'm not agile enough to put my own in my mouth no more Garry


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4385062


Fruit ruby


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Fruit ruby


Hey how have you been?


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hey how have you been?


All gd miss....been thrown under the bus a few times but I've gotten up and push on 
That's life isnt it 
Hope things have been good for you Mrs A


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2019)

I've seen Ruby's crack.


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I've seen Ruby's crack.


I know you have...I posted the pic


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

beernutz said:


> I know you have...I posted the pic


Dare say I wont be allowed here long pappy just thought I'd let a few ppl I care about on here know that I'm alive


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> Crack chicken.... Is that like meth meatballs?


with a lovely heroinaise sauce


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Fruit ruby


We kinda got it at ruby crack earlier .


----------



## beernutz (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We kinda got it at ruby crack earlier .



Not here to hide but I know once I'm found out I won't be here at all do just thought I'd pop in say gday to some cool cats here I've missed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2019)

I don’t fucking care anymore. I’m not wearing a bra anymore. Today is the first day at work without one. You ladies know what I’m talking bout, right? The uncomfortable tight pulling and feelings of strangulation. and it really upsets my Esophagitis as well.! Plus is looked up the effects of sagging without one and it’s a lie! The breast’s will be stronger and perkier
without one!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t fucking care anymore. I’m not wearing a bra anymore. Today is the first day at work without one. You ladies know what I’m talking bout, right? The uncomfortable tight pulling and feelings of strangulation. and it really upsets my Esophagitis as well.! Plus is looked up the effects of sagging without one and it’s a lie! The breast’s will be stronger and perkier
> without one!


I don't wear a bra and my breasts are kinda droopy. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't wear a bra and my breasts are kinda droopy.
> 
> Just sayin'...


I suggest you start benching some weights.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I suggest you start benching some weights.


I benched exercise long ago... 
-- edit --
And why are my manly breasts migrating from front to side?

This is a very disturbing development.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I benched exercise long ago...
> -- edit --
> And why are my manly breasts migrating from front to side?
> 
> This is a very disturbing development.


Cooper's droopers 
https://www.healthline.com/health/coopers-ligaments


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2019)

I walked down to the point yesterday morning for surf check/ coffee/ joint time
 
4 - 6 good shape, bout’6 guys out..
A few hours later, FD sirens & 2 CG rescue helicopters ,
Either a spectator fell off the cliffs again, or surfer into rocks


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I walked down to the point yesterday morning for surf check/ coffee/ joint time
> View attachment 4385403
> 4 - 6 good shape, bout’6 guys out..
> A few hours later, FD sirens & 2 CG rescue helicopters ,
> ...


Lovely, what break?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely, what break?


Picture is right above "Sunken City ",palos verdes peninsula





EDIT: break is Cabrillo Point


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t fucking care anymore. I’m not wearing a bra anymore. Today is the first day at work without one. You ladies know what I’m talking bout, right? The uncomfortable tight pulling and feelings of strangulation. and it really upsets my Esophagitis as well.! Plus is looked up the effects of sagging without one and it’s a lie! The breast’s will be stronger and perkier
> without one!


Speaking informally on behaIf of the men of RIU, you have our vote to do as you choose.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Speaking informally on behaIf of the men of RIU, you have our vote to do as you choose.


Ok Thanks


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Speaking informally on behaIf of the men of RIU, you have our vote to do as you choose.


Lol. You forgot the pictures part though....


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2019)

i thought you were a guy all these years.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2019)

its been NINE YEARS!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Picture is right above "Sunken City ",palos verdes peninsula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When growing up my home break was the Huntington Cliffs. I rarely surfed north of Bolsa Chica. It's lovely there. I'll have to ask my son if he's surfed there, thanks!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2019)

sunni said:


> its been NINE YEARS!!!


LOL


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2019)

I miss the 70's


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2019)

sunni said:


> i thought you were a guy all these years.


If you click on a profile you can see if the person posted their gender. You're welcome.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> If you click on a profile you can see if the person posted their gender. You're welcome.


lol, yeah you know how many profiles i click per day? per week? how much i read on here, trust me its all an admin blur of post deletions.

i know how to use the website, but i always assumed dr was a male .


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2019)

sunni said:


> lol, yeah you know how many profiles i click per day? per week? how much i read on here, trust me its all an admin blur of post deletions.
> 
> i know how to use the website, but i always assumed dr was a male .


I was just messing with ya...


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> If you click on a profile you can see if the person posted their gender. You're welcome.


The rough voice had me going too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The rough voice had me going too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## beernutz (Aug 27, 2019)

sunni said:


> lol, yeah you know how many profiles i click per day? per week? how much i read on here, trust me its all an admin blur of post deletions.
> 
> i know how to use the website, but i always assumed dr was a male .


That bastard ruby fruit taking up all the moderators time


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

beernutz said:


> That bastard ruby fruit taking up all the moderators time


That fuckin guy


----------



## beernutz (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That fuckin guy


He was alright hey ? Just a bit loose at times ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

beernutz said:


> He was alright hey ? Just a bit loose at times ?
> View attachment 4386160


yeah, I liked him in a bogan sort of way


----------



## beernutz (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, I liked him in a bogan sort of way


Well your talking to him wanna hug


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Well your talking to him wanna hug


I knew that your first post yesterday lol; but sure I'll take a hug


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 27, 2019)

Now that that's out of the way, Ruby put your pants back on!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Now that that's out of the way, Ruby put your pants back on!


Why were they off?


----------



## beernutz (Aug 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Now that that's out of the way, Ruby put your pants back on!


Betcha jj never had a bug infestation in the clone room after hanging that picture amongst the cuttings


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why were they off?


Crack attack?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why were they off?


He was glad to see me?


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2019)

Chrome's work


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)

Not for sale here  




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1065740983605214


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not for sale here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm laughing so hard I'm cryin.

Damn that was funny!
+

Edit: Well I found out it was an April Fools prank a couple of years ago - the beer isn't actually possible to make but I thought it would be a hoot sitting around a fire in Moose camp talking like Micky mouse & laughing our heads off.

https://52brews.com/is-helium-beer-real


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm laughing so hard I'm cryin.
> 
> Damn that was funny!
> +
> ...


Boo! I would have loved to keep a few bottles of this in the fridge for unsuspecting guests. Now if only they could make a beer or soft drink with sulfur hexafluoride.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo! I would have loved to keep a few bottles of this in the fridge for unsuspecting guests. Now if only they could make a beer or soft drink with sulfur hexafluoride.


But unfortunately there's this:

"SF6 is actually the most potent greenhouse gas that has ever been evaluated by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)

You're raining all over my parade today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're raining all over my parade today.


Hey, if I can't play with R-12 any more you can't play with SF6.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, if I can't play with R-12 any more you can't play with SF6.


I could probably find an old can of aqua net hairspray in my mom's medicine cabinet for you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could probably find an old can of aqua net hairspray in my mom's medicine cabinet for you.


Oh, sure & then next thing I'd be huffing paint in a van down by the river.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)

I had to photoshop Chris Farley as the warriors huffer dude.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

I wondered if you'd get the Farley quote.
Now he was a funny guy!


----------



## getogrow (Aug 28, 2019)

Sweet fuck boys ! On the gold chewy ?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)

he's a little before my time, but I've seen all the SNL clips on youtube.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

On this day it is . . .

I'm sure @curious2garden is up for it, who else is in?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm ready!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4386454
> 
> On this day it is . . .
> 
> I'm sure @curious2garden is up for it, who else is in?


Surprisingly I dislike red wine!! The local vineyard has this wonderful crisp green apple tasting white viognier I'm looking forward to drinking when it cools down just a bit! But you can have my share of red, thank you!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4386454
> 
> On this day it is . . .
> 
> I'm sure @curious2garden is up for it, who else is in?


 
How about beer with a red label?

Best I can do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4386477
> How about beer with a red label?
> 
> Best I can do.


That looks so good.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't wear a bra and my breasts are kinda droopy.
> 
> Just sayin'...


You need the “Brah”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not for sale here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, another light beer


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Surprisingly I dislike red wine!! The local vineyard has this wonderful crisp green apple tasting white viognier I'm looking forward to drinking when it cools down just a bit! But you can have my share of red, thank you!


Apple cider in summer I brew my own and Mrs DD turns some into vinegar


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But unfortunately there's this:
> 
> "SF6 is actually the most potent greenhouse gas that has ever been evaluated by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change"


Could be a bad/conflated memory but I thought it was CF3SF5. That trifluoromethyl group sticks out like a middle finger at the usual photochemical degradation paths. Which makes me wonder if I’m mixing up most potent with longest-lasting. Guess it’s in how one defines the terms.

/herrdoktortrivia


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Apple cider in summer I brew my own and Mrs DD turns some into vinegar


Nice, I love good a good dry apple cider. We had one called Original Sin that used champagne yeast and was so delicious.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You need the “Brah”


Bro?
-- edit -- 
Bro Brah™


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh, another light beer


Lol.

Light beer makes me talk funny.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Light beer makes me talk funny.


I'm still chuckling over that helium beer thing, cute.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bro?
> -- edit --
> Bro Brah™


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2019)

sunni said:


> its been NINE YEARS!!!


Lol, time fly’s when your having fun!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2019)

Gettin ready to paint this. Jus finished sketching it. 

 
The other side is done 
With Ryan’s address in-between the bears.
 
And these 2 drawings inside.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gettin ready to paint this. Jus finished sketching it.
> 
> View attachment 4387021
> The other side is done
> ...


So much detail love em!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Surprisingly I dislike red wine!! The local vineyard has this wonderful crisp green apple tasting white viognier I'm looking forward to drinking when it cools down just a bit! But you can have my share of red, thank you!


I've never been a huge fan of red wine, but when great food is paired with the perfect wine, it's heaven. 
Many moons ago, we had a 9 course dinner at a restaurant called 'The Herbfarm'. The food was fabulous of course, but the real kicker was this guy at our table who brought 4 bottles of his own wine (all red) that he picked specifically for the food that was being served. 
Talk about generous! According to our sommelier, a couple of those bottles cost over $1,000 retail. 
OMG
My taste buds had synchronized orgasms!

I really like food.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never been a huge fan of red wine, but when great food is paired with the perfect wine, it's heaven.
> Many moons ago, we had a 9 course dinner at a restaurant called 'The Herbfarm'. The food was fabulous of course, but the real kicker was this guy at our table who brought 4 bottles of his own wine (all red) that he picked specifically for the food that was being served.
> Talk about generous! According to our sommelier, a couple of those bottles cost over $1,000 retail.
> OMG
> ...


What's a sommelier? Is that like the cashier at 7-11??? She always tells me that I have great taste in wine....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> So much detail love em!!!


Thanks! This side is gonna be much better.... it’s my first time doing the dancing bears and it’s a lotta fun!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> What's a sommelier? Is that like the cashier at 7-11??? She always tells me that I have great taste in wine....
> 
> View attachment 4387071


I have not-so-fond memories of mad dog 20/20


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks! This side is gonna be much better.... it’s my first time doing the dancing bears and it’s a lotta fun!
> View attachment 4387073


Nice, it brings back this memory


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have not-so-fond memories of mad dog 20/20


Lol. You, and me.....

All kidding aside, that must have been amazing having that wine. Obviously, I'm a few steps down from that. The most expensive ones I've had, have been between 2 and 300.00 a bottle. Honestly, I've found 20 to 30 buck a bottle wine at the grocery store, that's blown that stuff away. My favorite- a chocolate mousse cake, with a deep red. That, or a Port. Better have a sweet tooth though..... Lol

BTW- I've subscribed to Wine Spectator for a few years. GREAT magazine!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have not-so-fond memories of mad dog 20/20


I (barely) remember looking at the lawn/parking lot/out the window of a car etc...(you get the picture) after drinking too much (always) & watching the puke exit.
I shouldn't even smell it at this point.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I (barely) remember looking at the lawn/parking lot/out the window of a car etc...(you get the picture) after drinking too much (always) & watching the puke exit.
> *I shouldn't even smell it at this point*.


Yeah, but we still do, without even opening a bottle, right?


I think I'm gonna get sick.... Excuse me.....


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 29, 2019)

No, I didn't take any.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> What's a sommelier? Is that like the cashier at 7-11??? She always tells me that I have great taste in wine....
> 
> View attachment 4387071


High school wine.

Moved up to Boone's Farm in college.
Or Yago Sangria if you had a date and needed to stay awake.

No wonder I don't like wine anymore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Lol. You, and me.....
> 
> All kidding aside, that must have been amazing having that wine. Obviously, I'm a few steps down from that. The most expensive ones I've had, have been between 2 and 300.00 a bottle. Honestly, I've found 20 to 30 buck a bottle wine at the grocery store, that's blown that stuff away. My favorite- a chocolate mousse cake, with a deep red. That, or a Port. Better have a sweet tooth though..... Lol
> 
> BTW- I've subscribed to Wine Spectator for a few years. GREAT magazine!


Dinner at the herbfarm was a rare treat. 
Our tastes are usually much less sophisticated. 

In fact, I'm thinking about boiling a bunch of brats in Busch beer. 
(Alliteration intended )


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never been a huge fan of red wine, but when great food is paired with the perfect wine, it's heaven.
> Many moons ago, we had a 9 course dinner at a restaurant called 'The Herbfarm'. The food was fabulous of course, but the real kicker was this guy at our table who brought 4 bottles of his own wine (all red) that he picked specifically for the food that was being served.
> Talk about generous! According to our sommelier, a couple of those bottles cost over $1,000 retail.
> OMG
> ...


@cannabineer has some really nice bottles (or so he tells me). I don't have the palate or experience to really get it. I came to drinking wine to late in the game. I enjoy the whites


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dinner at the herbfarm was a rare treat.
> Our tastes are usually much less sophisticated.
> 
> In fact, I'm thinking about boiling a bunch of brats in Busch beer.
> (Alliteration intended )


Lol. I can relate. BBQing Hotdogs to go with our box of Franzia wine here....

(Whew. Busch??? You must be from the great PNW.... Lol)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> High school wine.
> 
> Moved up to Boone's Farm in college.
> Or Yago Sangria if you had a date and needed to stay awake.
> ...


Hub piped up, "Riunite on ice, that's nice."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2019)

I will submit this as probably the worst thing I ever drank. Definitely high school material.

If you were in Pittsburgh circa 1970, you probably tasted it. Made by Iron City (also rot gut).


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Lol. I can relate. BBQing Hotdogs to go with our box of Franzia wine here....
> 
> (Whew. Busch??? You must be from the great PNW.... Lol)


LOL Franzia you say! That's a really bad sign.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Lol. I can relate. BBQing Hotdogs to go with our box of Franzia wine here....
> 
> (Whew. Busch??? You must be from the great PNW.... Lol)


I do boxed wines, but draw the line at Bota Box or Black Box. 

All the Franzia wines I've tried had a cardboard aftertaste. 
-- edit -- 
Actually, with my gout it's rare that I have any alcohol. 

At least that's what I tell my doctor...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer has some really nice bottles (or so he tells me). I don't have the palate or experience to really get it. I came to drinking wine to late in the game. I enjoy the whites


Keep trying! Whites are my favorite, but the best I ever had was a red. I don't know- ask Chunky their opinion..... For me, a GREAT wine goes down so smooth. Delicious. Then kicks me in the butt, after just one glass! Lol. And yet, it's so good; I just want more. Crave more. It's weird....




Dang! That kinda sounds like what Budweiser does to me....

(Lmao at all the other posts too!)

Edit: ROFL at the posts. All of you have the comedy going on tonight!


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2019)

TJ Swan was the local swill of my youth.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Lol. You, and me.....
> 
> All kidding aside, that must have been amazing having that wine. Obviously, I'm a few steps down from that. The most expensive ones I've had, have been between 2 and 300.00 a bottle. Honestly, I've found 20 to 30 buck a bottle wine at the grocery store, that's blown that stuff away. My favorite- a chocolate mousse cake, with a deep red. That, or a Port. Better have a sweet tooth though..... Lol
> 
> BTW- I've subscribed to Wine Spectator for a few years. GREAT magazine!


I was more a Wine Advocate fan. I had a slew of Parker 100s that were money in the bank. Sadly my two wine fridges failed on more than one occasion, and I wasn’t paying attention. I murdered some demigods, notably ‘89 and ‘90 Rhône’s and Bordeaux. When young, some of those wines showed why the stratospheric prices existed. I open a bottle on occasion, and the wine is a shadow of what it could have been. Domine peccavi.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer has some really nice bottles (or so he tells me). I don't have the palate or experience to really get it. I came to drinking wine to late in the game. I enjoy the whites


They were really special before I let them cook. Drinking one now is sad, but there is still some indication of what made them special blended in with a gustatory accusation.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Keep trying! Whites are my favorite, but the best I ever had was a red. I don't know- ask Chunky their opinion..... For me, a GREAT wine goes down so smooth. Delicious. Then kicks me in the butt, after just one glass! Lol. And yet, it's so good; I just want more. Crave more. It's weird....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Jean Gros Richebourg shines in my memory. Parker gave it like only a 94, but the bottle I drank wasChristmas in a glass. Crackling fire, roast goose and smoked meat, hint of frost at the window, the tree of course, and mama’s Linzertorte redolent of butter, hazelnut and glossy raspberry jam. Oh em gee what a wine.
After my oenocide I didn’t have the heart to open one of the three i’d laid down. I sold’em at a discount. Maybe one was a joy to the purchaser, but I sort of don’t think so.

~edit~ damn, didn’t specify vintage. It was the ‘90, which was in my opinion the miracle year worldwide. Europe, USA and Australia slammed’em outta the park.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hub piped up, "Riunite on ice, that's nice."


Who was it who had the slogan “the wine remembers”?
so I can fukn forget ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Who was it who had the slogan “the wine remembers”?
> so I can fukn forget ...


Boons?


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Who was it who had the slogan “the wine remembers”?
> so I can fukn forget ...


I did not find that slogan as a promotion but these are entertaining.






Orson Welles for Paul Masson
“We will sell no *wine before its time*.”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> I did not find that slogan as a promotion but these are entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol’d


----------



## Karah (Aug 30, 2019)

At burning man, they have landline phones set up, they posted the phone number on social media so I called it this morning and a lady answered. 

Her name was Krystal with a K, no not k for ketamine. She said that lmao. She said it was really dusty this morning, she said she forgot to wear her face mask and she woke up this morning and snotted out black snot. She told me she was proud of me. She said whatever I do, don’t give up. She told me that she knows I have a beautiful soul. I started crying. She said, “hush baby, don’t you cry.” She said in all of her 63 years living on this earth, the playa never fails to provide. And then she passed the phone to someone named Jacob and Jacob asked me how’d the chicken cross the road and then hung up. 

That was fun


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2019)

And so summer ends.

 

The Canadians should understand this too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2019)

Karah said:


> At burning man, they have landline phones set up, they posted the phone number on social media so I called it this morning and a lady answered.
> 
> Her name was Krystal with a K, no not k for ketamine. She said that lmao. She said it was really dusty this morning, she said she forgot to wear her face mask and she woke up this morning and snotted out black snot. She told me she was proud of me. She said whatever I do, don’t give up. She told me that she knows I have a beautiful soul. I started crying. She said, “hush baby, don’t you cry.” She said in all of her 63 years living on this earth, the playa never fails to provide. And then she passed the phone to someone named Jacob and Jacob asked me how’d the chicken cross the road and then hung up.
> 
> That was fun


sounds like trim camp......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2019)

https://burningman.org/event/live-webcast/


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And so summer ends.
> 
> View attachment 4387487
> 
> The Canadians should understand this too.


Ok I’ll bite. What plant is that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And so summer ends.
> 
> View attachment 4387487
> 
> The Canadians should understand this too.


Is a lot of that jungle composed of poison oak? The pink spikey plants look like a Penstemon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Ok I’ll bite. What plant is that?





Singlemalt said:


> Is a lot of that jungle composed of poison oak? The pink spikey plants look like a Penstemon


Chamaenerion angustifolium
Locally known as Fireweed and when it goes to seed the Summer's over.
The Mrs. makes honey from the blooms in spring.

Here's what it looks like when it's at it's prettiest.


It's a mixed feeling when it goes as that forebodes winter is advancing on us. But then again Hunting season is upon us (and I leave Thursday for a 3 week Moose adventure in the mountains of the Alaska Range)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2019)

Have a beary beautiful holiday weekend!


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have a beary beautiful holiday weekend!
> View attachment 4387899
> 
> View attachment 4387901


Bright and colorful. Nice work.

I love a good split.

Banana








Or

Otherwise





Not a split but still a banana!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2019)

lokie said:


> Bright and colorful. Nice work.
> 
> I love a good split.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lokie 
I rented the Bananas Split horror movie from the red box last night. Not very good until deep into the movie. There are a few decent kill scenes. But with all good horror movie there has to be Kill scene within the first 5 minutes. All the killings were in like the last 10 minutes! What a disappointment.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

So another mass shooting/rampage in west Texas? Two this month in Texas alone. Yeesh!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> So another mass shooting/rampage in west Texas? Two this month in Texas alone. Yeesh!


Horrible isn't it?

I think the only place I get good news anymore is here in TnT.

The real news is fucking depressing.


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2019)

Had lunch in town yesterday.

It's a popular restaurant and they have live music in the evenings.

Any guesses what I ordered?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2019)

wow 

*National Hurricane Center*‏Verified [email protected]_Atlantic 14 minutes ago
The eyewall of #Dorian is reaching the Abaco Islands. Residents there should take immediate shelter. *Maximum winds have increased to near 175 mph with gusts over 200 mph.* Extreme winds and storm surge will continue for several hours. https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCUAT5+shtml/011330.shtml…


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chamaenerion angustifolium
> Locally known as Fireweed and when it goes to seed the Summer's over.
> The Mrs. makes honey from the blooms in spring.
> 
> ...


What is moose meat like? Is moose good eating?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What is moose meat like? Is moose good eating?


yes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> yes


What does a moose taste like?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Had lunch in town yesterday.
> 
> It's a popular restaurant and they have live music in the evenings.
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does a moose taste like?


I could probably tell you what moose knuckle taste like

SH420


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I could probably tell you what moose knuckle taste like
> 
> SH420


Damn tequila...


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does a moose taste like?


LOL not like chicken!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What is moose meat like? Is moose good eating?


Much like very mild Deer (duhhh, they are the biggest one) without the "musty" smell/taste that deer sometimes exhibit when taken deep in the rut.
I usually take a good portion of the fat to grind with as well. I don't add anything to the ground meat other than moose - no suet, bacon ends. . . I like it better when it's "clean".

And I especially like it as I contemplate the 4-500 lbs of fresh meat in my freezer as I walk past the meat counter in the supermarket & look @ prices.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2019)

Masticating an ungulate.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Masticating an ungulate.


Ahh the trials and tribulations of the bipedal


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Much like very mild Deer (duhhh, they are the biggest one) without the "musty" smell/taste that deer sometimes exhibit when taken deep in the rut.
> I usually take a good portion of the fat to grind with as well. I don't add anything to the ground meat other than moose - no suet, bacon ends. . . I like it better when it's "clean".
> 
> And I especially like it as I contemplate the 4-500 lbs of fresh meat in my freezer as I walk past the meat counter in the supermarket & look @ prices.


You must be very rich! Have fun on your moose hunting expedition.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Lol. Those 2 remind me of the Hut Sluts.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Much like very mild Deer (duhhh, they are the biggest one) without the "musty" smell/taste that deer sometimes exhibit when taken deep in the rut.
> I usually take a good portion of the fat to grind with as well. I don't add anything to the ground meat other than moose - no suet, bacon ends. . . I like it better when it's "clean".
> 
> And I especially like it as I contemplate the 4-500 lbs of fresh meat in my freezer as I walk past the meat counter in the supermarket & look @ prices.


Damn, now I want to try the meat and the fat! Do you render any of the fat separately? How does it compare to, say, tallow and lard? (flavor, melting range, rm temp shelf life)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Damn tequila...


Nobody brags about the scooter ride

 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 1, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I could probably tell you what moose knuckle taste like
> 
> SH420


Lol.

I only do pig's knuckle.

 
The good stuff was from the old Hungarian butcher shops now long gone.

My grandma used to make 'pig's feet jelly' which was basically pork flavored jello.

Didn't like it, needed meat chunks in there.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> needed meat chunks in there.


Head cheese without the head.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Head cheese without the head.


We used to get that too. Lol.

I'm surprised you heard of it!

Don't even know where you'd find that these days. Loved it as a kid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We used to get that too. Lol.
> 
> I'm surprised you heard of it!
> 
> Don't even know where you'd find that these days. Loved it as a kid.


At the commissary, sigh.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We used to get that too. Lol.
> 
> I'm surprised you heard of it!
> 
> Don't even know where you'd find that these days. Loved it as a kid.


My dad would bring some home with him from a German deli in Poughkeepsie NY. I loved how clear the aspic was ... it looked like cubed meat in Lucite that had then been thin-sectioned. I'm kind a glad I didn't really know where the meat came from. But with some _Kremser Senf_ (a wonderful sweet mustard from near Vienna, and boy does it work with anything pork-y) oh yum.
Another delicacy I didn't think too hard about was the _Blutwurst_, a sausage made from congealed bovine circulatory fluid. It fried up into a black crumble with its very own flavor. I still saw myself in the mirror afterwards.
And the liverwurst was the liverbest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My dad would bring some home with him from a German deli in Poughkeepsie NY. I loved how clear the aspic was ... it looked like cubed meat in Lucite that had then been thin-sectioned. I'm kind a glad I didn't really know where the meat came from. But with some _Kremser Senf_ (a wonderful sweet mustard from near Vienna, and boy does it work with anything pork-y) oh yum.
> *Another delicacy I didn't think too hard about was the Blutwurst, a sausage made from congealed bovine circulatory fluid. It fried up into a black crumble with its very own flavor*. I still saw myself in the mirror afterwards.
> And the liverwurst was the liverbest.


Sounds exactly like what Hungarians called 'Hood-ka'. No idea on spelling, but it was good stuff. Black sausage in a casing with rice.

My dad and I would go to a Hungarian butcher shop in Homestead, Pa. when I was young.

When they went out of biz, he would travel to Cleveland with my uncle to feed our desires for ethnic food.

I still make Hungarian paprika bacon every few years (so I don't die as rapidly).

I can see why those old Hungarians died around 65ish. Pork every day, wine every hour and brandy for dinner and nightcaps.

They were a happy and colorful crew. 

My Italian uncle and my maternal grandfather turned dandelions into wine. I thought they were wizards at the time. (especially when they let me taste a shot glass full or 2. Lol)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds exactly like what Hungarians called 'Hood-ka'. No idea on spelling, but it was good stuff. Black sausage in a casing with rice.
> 
> My dad and I would go to a Hungarian butcher shop in Homestead, Pa. when I was young.
> 
> ...


Harvey Guss went out of business in Los Angeles, recently. The last of the 'real' dry aged prime butchers. They supplied all the high end restaurants with dry aged prime. I miss him so much.

https://www.yelp.com/biz/harveys-guss-meat-los-angeles?osq=harvey+guss

@Metasynth probably knows of newer and better


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Next on the YT play list was this little gem.






Smooth music that fits my mood today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2019)

We had some lunch

 

Then we went for a ride


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 7, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We had some lunch
> 
> View attachment 4391090
> 
> ...


I wanna go for a ride!!!

Dude, he looks so happy in the car!! Love it!! Thanks for sharing 

SH420


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 8, 2019)

Think I pick the most SMOOTH weed 1st . I want the flower I smoke to be like air(cured right ) then bring on the fire .


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 8, 2019)

FWIW, I still thought this:
_
"When I was a kid way back when, my old man would have had kittens if you put a lead-acid battery on a concrete floor."_

https://www.quora.com/Why-cant-you-leave-your-car-battery-on-concrete


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> FWIW, I still thought this:
> _
> "When I was a kid way back when, my old man would have had kittens if you put a lead-acid battery on a concrete floor."_
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-cant-you-leave-your-car-battery-on-concrete


That was an early lesson that stuck, I still place them on wood when convenient.

What I want to know is where are the Sears Die Hards that used to last 6 years, the industry has gotten to where the last 3 batteries I bought lasted only a few months past warranty.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I still place them on wood when convenient


Yeah, I do too, regardless.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2019)

I had a car battery explode in my garage not too long ago... I forgot it on the charger...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> I had a car battery explode in my garage not too long ago... I forgot it on the charger...


The battery in my wifes Volvo exploded a few months ago. 
It was the weirdest thing. 
She tried to start it and BOOM -- a little smoke and a lot of sulfur smell. 
The battery was fully enclosed (thank goodness) and all the plastic crap around it was dripping...


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2019)

Yeah we thought we heard a bang the other night...

I only realised it happened as I picked up a spanner close to it and it stung my skin a little... I have very sensitive skin on my hands these days.

I meant to go check the water level, I was just stupid.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 8, 2019)

This is why my wife purchases squirt proof vibrators


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/news/watch-cheeky-baboon-reserves-table-for-one-at-groot-constantia-wine-farm-32653367


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2019)

Sup all getting all my shit together from my shit museum and packing that shit up! Getting a little rattled with everything going on but I know the finish line is dope so I'm good with it.
Passing on to you all to just be more like a Quokka. Just found out about these little duders having a blast down under
   
Looks like a pretty good time


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2019)

They look a bit like the Table mountain dassies,a relative of the elephant...







They hang out around the cable car station as irresponsible people throw snacks at them


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2019)

Max knows when he sees his carrier that it's a visit to the vet and gets pretty vocal about it. Max is saying his own words that only he understands for the most part. The only things I know he is saying is "I don't wanna" and "What did I say" He is actually a very happy and loving bird, but like any kid, he needs to express himself every now and then.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Sup all getting all my shit together from my shit museum and packing that shit up! Getting a little rattled with everything going on but I know the finish line is dope so I'm good with it.
> Passing on to you all to just be more like a Quokka. Just found out about these little duders having a blast down under
> View attachment 4392366 View attachment 4392367 View attachment 4392368 View attachment 4392369
> Looks like a pretty good time


Not much maternal instinct in those critters:
When a female quokka with a joey in her pouch is pursued by a predator, she may drop her baby onto the ground; the joey produces noises, which may serve to attract the predator’s attention while the mother escapes.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> They look a bit like the Table mountain dassies,a relative of the elephant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd feed that lil elathang


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Not much maternal instinct in those critters:
> When a female quokka with a joey in her pouch is pursued by a predator, she may drop her baby onto the ground; the joey produces noises, which may serve to attract the predator’s attention while the mother escapes.


Yeah sounds like they have a pretty good grip on staying happy


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Not much maternal instinct in those critters:
> When a female quokka with a joey in her pouch is pursued by a predator, she may drop her baby onto the ground; the joey produces noises, which may serve to attract the predator’s attention while the mother escapes.


Sounds a lot like my last wife...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow! Before you know it the entire team will be low life scum of the earth criminals, the last matching game I had was this one.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 12, 2019)

Just want to throw out there hardly any of them are from New England. I'm not a sports fan but do you guys put that together in your head like the teams are from where they play


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! Before you know it the entire team will be low life scum of the earth criminals, the last matching game I had was this one.
> View attachment 4393325


You ever wonder what kind of tip Bob Kraft left in the Asian happy ending massage place?

A mega millionaire could have a plane load of show girls flown in from a Nevada ranch if he wanted, but he goes to a cheap place being watched for human trafficking?

Does he take his real dates to McDonalds?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You ever wonder what kind of tip Bob Kraft left in the Asian happy ending massage place?
> 
> A mega millionaire could have a plane load of show girls flown in from a Nevada ranch if he wanted, but he goes to a cheap place being watched for human trafficking?
> 
> ...


The money is saved for his Boy Toy, Tommy. Look at this creepy intimate display of affection. Interlocking hands , touching his waist
and kissing. I guess Gisele doesn’t have all that Tom truly desires.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The money is saved for his Boy Toy, Tommy. Look at this creepy intimate display of affection. Interlocking hands , touching his waist
> and kissing. I guess Gisele doesn’t have all that Tom truly desires.
> View attachment 4393384


He definitely buys his love all around .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He definitely buys his love all around .


Yeah I don't known dick about sports. Love to watch it but don't grok it


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 13, 2019)

I have friends and some of them are in different political parties.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> I have friends and some of them are in different political parties.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 13, 2019)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 13, 2019)

RIP, Eddie
_
"Singer Eddie Money, best known for his songs "Two Tickets to Paradise," "Take Me Home Tonight” and “Baby Hold On,” died at the age of 70 today. He was battling stage 4 esophageal cancer."_
https://variety.com/2019/music/news/eddie-money-dead-dies-1203334855/


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Eddie
> _
> "Singer Eddie Money, best known for his songs "Two Tickets to Paradise," "Take Me Home Tonight” and “Baby Hold On,” died at the age of 70 today. He was battling stage 4 esophageal cancer."_
> https://variety.com/2019/music/news/eddie-money-dead-dies-1203334855/


Dang. That sucks. I know he had a bunch of health issues


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 13, 2019)

_"Actress Felicity Huffman has been sentenced to 14 days in prison.

Huffman also received a $30,000 fine, 250 hours of community service and one year supervised release, federal court Judge Indira Talwani said today in Boston.

Before announcing the sentencing, Talwani said Huffman knew what she did was wrong, saying, “She knew it was a fraud it was not an impulsive act.”"

"You can rebuild your life after this. You’ve paid your dues," the judge added.

Huffman must report to the Bureau of Prisons in six weeks._


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Actress Felicity Huffman has been sentenced to 14 days in prison.
> 
> Huffman also received a $30,000 fine, 250 hours of community service and one year supervised release, federal court Judge Indira Talwani said today in Boston.
> 
> ...


 Loughlin must be shitting bricks now


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2019)

Happy 13th!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Loughlin must be shitting bricks now


I _strongly_ encouraged my kids to go to the cheaper state schools.

And I didn't buy higher SAT scores either. 

I really don't get the whole concept.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I _strongly_ encouraged my kids to go to the cheaper state schools.
> 
> And I didn't buy higher SAT scores either.
> *
> I really don't get the whole concept*.


Normal, realistic people don't. Kid doesn't qualify, try again, study more, different school, etc. Loughlin pays 1/2-1 million for a very contorted and complicated scheme' to a guy who isn't employed by the school. All she had to do was endow a position to the school. It's slower, but legal


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Normal, realistic people don't. Kid doesn't qualify, try again, study more, different school, etc. Loughlin pays 1/2-1 million for a very contorted and complicated scheme' to a guy who isn't employed by the school. All she had to do was endow a position to the school. It's slower, but legal


I'd like all of them to do at least 1000 hours of community service, speaking in ethics class or to high school senior's classes and then picking up roadside trash.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeez, what a pain in the ass this Real Id is. Send away for birth certificate, can't find SS card, won't take old expired passport as proof of anything, no current 1099 with full SS number on it. Then to top it all off, birth certificate reads " Barn Dix Buster" but I always went by "Dix Barn Buster" since age 5 and it reads as such on all my docs. FML. Glad I don't really need to fly anymore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Jeez, what a pain in the ass this Real Id is. Send away for birth certificate, can't find SS card, won't take old expired passport as proof of anything, no current 1099 with full SS number on it. Then to top it all off, birth certificate reads " Barn Dix Buster" but I always went by "Dix Barn Buster" since age 5 and it reads as such on all my docs. FML. Glad I don't really need to fly anymore.


My drivers license expires 4 months before the deadline next year.

I have my original SS card and a birth certificate with a seal stamped into it and I'll have a current driver's license to take in to DMV where you can get real ID here.

That's going to work?

They don't want a 'long form' birth certificate, right?

I never even heard of a long form until that conspiracy idiot wrote that book about Obama wasn't born in the US, and when he produced it they said it wasn't the 'long form' one.

And why do they need to know who we are but they didn't care about DB Cooper?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My drivers license expires 4 months before the deadline next year.
> 
> I have my original SS card and a birth certificate with a seal stamped into it and I'll have a current driver's license to take in to DMV where you can get real ID here.
> 
> ...


You've got the important ones as long as the birth certificate has a embossed seal from the state (not the hospital) and names match the only other thing is proof of physical address. Your state has a Real Id site of what docs they accept.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> You've got the important ones as long as the birth certificate has a embossed seal from the state (not the hospital) and names match the only other thing is proof of physical address. Your state has a Real Id site of what docs they accept.


I'll have to look closer at my birth certificate later.

It looks a lot like a car title if I recall correctly, I sure hope it's from the state.

I tried to do all this online but if born before 1970 here, you're fucked.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll have to look closer at my birth certificate later.
> 
> It looks a lot like a car title if I recall correctly, I sure hope it's from the state.
> 
> I tried to do all this online but if born before 1970 here, you're fucked.


All I needed was my blockbuster card


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> All I needed was my blockbuster card


All she needed was ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Jeez, what a pain in the ass this Real Id is. Send away for birth certificate, can't find SS card, won't take old expired passport as proof of anything, no current 1099 with full SS number on it. Then to top it all off, birth certificate reads " Barn Dix Buster" but I always went by "Dix Barn Buster" since age 5 and it reads as such on all my docs. FML. Glad I don't really need to fly anymore.


There's a final gotcha too. I got my Real ID and about 6 months later received a letter I had to return to confirm my address. So apparently some people they follow up on. So far my husband hasn't received his follow up but it's not been 6 months.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's a final gotcha too. I got my Real ID and about 6 months later received a letter I had to return to confirm my address. So apparently some people they follow up on. So far my husband hasn't received his follow up but it's not been 6 months.


I wonder what the requirements will be in 50 yrs? dna with the hope that they can overcome data breaches?







 

Ok, I feel a little better now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's a final gotcha too. I got my Real ID and about 6 months later received a letter I had to return to confirm my address. So apparently some people they follow up on. So far my husband hasn't received his follow up but it's not been 6 months.


maybe it's just you lucky CA folks? 
*Residents who got the new California REAL ID are learning that some may not be valid. It is a situation that could impact up to three million Californians.*
https://abc7news.com/society/dmv-to-send-letters-to-residents-who-may-not-have-valid-real-id/5312226/


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I wonder what the requirements will be in 50 yrs? .


chip implant in the womb


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> chip implant in the womb


Who gets that job?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Who gets that job?


robot


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> maybe it's just you lucky CA folks?
> *Residents who got the new California REAL ID are learning that some may not be valid. It is a situation that could impact up to three million Californians.*
> https://abc7news.com/society/dmv-to-send-letters-to-residents-who-may-not-have-valid-real-id/5312226/


Interestingly I came in with more than they needed. I figured they'd screw it up somehow. They asked for 2 when I got mine. Oh well I have a current passport so if I need to fly, I can. If that's not good enough I have a pilot's license. So if I get really fed up I can do it myself!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

So I didn't really think of a better place to post this, not really of the state of mind to figure it out but just wanted to throw this out there as I'm distraught and looking for some comradery.. My friend, a young woman only 19 (I'm 33) years of age committed suicide about a week ago by hanging herself. She was a beautiful soul and a very kind person, putting herself as the last point of concern at the benefit of everyone else. My buddy (her boyfriend, also 19) is in disarray, much like myself we suffer from depression and alcoholism, he contemplated suicide in the wake but thankfully abstained. This fucked me up and I've been on a several day bender trying to cope. I'm sad and depressed, and angry that someone like me that doesn't give a shit about being around is still alive but this wonderful person isn't. IDK thanks for listening


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> So I didn't really think of a better place to post this, not really of the state of mind to figure it out but just wanted to throw this out there as I'm distraught and looking for some comradery.. My friend, a young woman only 19 (I'm 33) years of age committed suicide about a week ago by hanging herself. She was a beautiful soul and a very kind person, putting herself as the last point of concern at the benefit of everyone else. My buddy (her boyfriend, also 19) is in disarray, much like myself we suffer from depression and alcoholism, he contemplated suicide in the wake but thankfully abstained. This fucked me up and I've been on a several day bender trying to cope. I'm sad and depressed, and angry that someone like me that doesn't give a shit about being around is still alive but this wonderful person isn't. IDK thanks for listening


Oh man, Lost, I am so sorry to hear that your friend committed suicide. Do you or the boyfriend have family close by? Many on this forum have had this happen to them as well. We are all here for you brother.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh man, Lost, I am so sorry to hear that your friend committed suicide. Do you or the boyfriend have family close by? Many on this forum have had this happen to them as well. We are all here for you brother.


Yes thankfully and in many ways unfortunately I live with my family (try being in your 30s and bringing a chick home) but at the same time I'm eternally grateful. I think it's absolutely made me reconsider suicide well before reuniting as a family, I can't imagine abandoning my niece or nephew, I have so much to teach them and instill empathy and altruism, a basic moral compass.. But unfortunately my buddy M, he suffered the accusal of the responsibility for this tragic death (and omg the details are brutal), the family accused him of the death, claimed it was his responsibility (or I guess lack-there-of). I reassured him that was certainly not the case, but he is still broken up by it. Shit just hit hard.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh man, Lost, I am so sorry to hear that your friend committed suicide. Do you or the boyfriend have family close by? Many on this forum have had this happen to them as well. We are all here for you brother.


And thank you kind Sir, this is exactly what I was seeking, again, thank you.


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> So I didn't really think of a better place to post this, not really of the state of mind to figure it out but just wanted to throw this out there as I'm distraught and looking for some comradery.. My friend, a young woman only 19 (I'm 33) years of age committed suicide about a week ago by hanging herself. She was a beautiful soul and a very kind person, putting herself as the last point of concern at the benefit of everyone else. My buddy (her boyfriend, also 19) is in disarray, much like myself we suffer from depression and alcoholism, he contemplated suicide in the wake but thankfully abstained. This fucked me up and I've been on a several day bender trying to cope. I'm sad and depressed, and angry that someone like me that doesn't give a shit about being around is still alive but this wonderful person isn't. IDK thanks for listening


Sorry for your loss 
Nothing wrong with reaching out for help though know it’s a good thing


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll have to look closer at my birth certificate later.
> 
> It looks a lot like a car title if I recall correctly, I sure hope it's from the state.
> 
> I tried to do all this online but if born before 1970 here, you're fucked.


Make sure the word salvage isn’t there.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Make sure the word salvage isn’t there.


+ Rep


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 14, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> So I didn't really think of a better place to post this, not really of the state of mind to figure it out but just wanted to throw this out there as I'm distraught and looking for some comradery.. My friend, a young woman only 19 (I'm 33) years of age committed suicide about a week ago by hanging herself. She was a beautiful soul and a very kind person, putting herself as the last point of concern at the benefit of everyone else. My buddy (her boyfriend, also 19) is in disarray, much like myself we suffer from depression and alcoholism, he contemplated suicide in the wake but thankfully abstained. This fucked me up and I've been on a several day bender trying to cope. I'm sad and depressed, and angry that someone like me that doesn't give a shit about being around is still alive but this wonderful person isn't. IDK thanks for listening


I feel ya, although I was the younger one. My boss, my friend, my comrade shot himself 2 weeks after we started for the season. Rough times my brother. They forget how many they hurt just by leaving without a goodbye. My regards.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> So I didn't really think of a better place to post this, not really of the state of mind to figure it out but just wanted to throw this out there as I'm distraught and looking for some comradery.. My friend, a young woman only 19 (I'm 33) years of age committed suicide about a week ago by hanging herself. She was a beautiful soul and a very kind person, putting herself as the last point of concern at the benefit of everyone else. My buddy (her boyfriend, also 19) is in disarray, much like myself we suffer from depression and alcoholism, he contemplated suicide in the wake but thankfully abstained. This fucked me up and I've been on a several day bender trying to cope. I'm sad and depressed, and angry that someone like me that doesn't give a shit about being around is still alive but this wonderful person isn't. IDK thanks for listening


I can't like your post but I can say suicide always has a very deep anger component.

Stop hurting yourself, don't let the dark win.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone, it's kind of amazing the comfort and solace some random strangers on the internet can provide. Maybe not, we're all as humans one big complicated family.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 14, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> So I didn't really think of a better place to post this, not really of the state of mind to figure it out but just wanted to throw this out there as I'm distraught and looking for some comradery.. My friend, a young woman only 19 (I'm 33) years of age committed suicide about a week ago by hanging herself. She was a beautiful soul and a very kind person, putting herself as the last point of concern at the benefit of everyone else. My buddy (her boyfriend, also 19) is in disarray, much like myself we suffer from depression and alcoholism, he contemplated suicide in the wake but thankfully abstained. This fucked me up and I've been on a several day bender trying to cope. I'm sad and depressed, and angry that someone like me that doesn't give a shit about being around is still alive but this wonderful person isn't. IDK thanks for listening


I don't know if any of what I say will help but here it goes...

My neighbor's daughter did the same, she was only 18 or just about to turn 18, either way; it was tragic. 
I think about her often (daily), she grew up around my kids, she was part of our family. It took time to gain a sense of normalcy. I'll never be fully over it. 
I tell you these things so you are aware, things will never be the same. You will grow into your new life. I'll tell you what... my new life is better knowing she was a part of it. 
I've come across a lot of people in this world and many of them I don't remember... I'm happy to know I'll never forget her.
Honor her. 


SH420


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't know if any of what I say will help but here it goes...
> 
> My neighbor's daughter did the same, she was only 18 or just about to turn 18, either way; it was tragic.
> I think about her often (daily), she grew up around my kids, she was part of our family. It took time to gain a sense of normalcy. I'll never be fully over it.
> ...


You know I met with my buddy last night, the boyfriend survivor and I told him maybe this tragedy is and appropriately with her name an opportunity to grow, learn from this and better ourselves through this tragedy. I have to believe this means something greater than what it is.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> You know I met with my buddy last night, the boyfriend survivor and I told him maybe this tragedy is and appropriately with her name an opportunity to grow, learn from this and better ourselves through this tragedy. I have to believe this means something greater than what it is.


Imo fucked up shit like that is just a part of what we have to deal with in this thing called life. I don’t think there’s some higher power/Devine Being who does this shit to us to teach us a lessons. I think that’s fucking nuts, but again, my opinion,

I can tell you 100% from experience though that dealing with these things with drugs and alcohol isn’t good. You’re def better off dealing with it sober. Get the initial grieving over and let time heal the wound as much as it does.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Imo fucked up shit like that is just a part of what we have to deal with in this thing called life. I don’t think there’s some higher power/Devine Being who does this shit to us to teach us a lessons. I think that’s fucking nuts, but again, my opinion,
> 
> I can tell you 100% from experience though that dealing with these things with drugs and alcohol isn’t good. You’re def better off dealing with it sober. Get the initial grieving over and let time heal the wound as much as it does.


Yeah me and my buddy talked about our lack of religion, how we hope that she's still with us, somewhere but neither of us believe that. The drugs and alcohol is all I've known, even right now I'm drinking while having intense tremors, I should probably check myself into detox again, but I feel like I can ride it out. Tonight was hard, we walked the town and had the best time we could all this considered but also drank a ton on top of a several day hangover, I'm not sure how we weren't arrested. I have evidently cuts and brusies I'm not sure what happened though. I just remember vomiting on the sidewalk and urinating in the alley.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Yeah me and my buddy talked about our lack of religion, how we hope that she's still with us, somewhere but neither of us believe that. The drugs and alcohol is all I've known


That’s all I ever knew too! What I said comes from allot of experience.


LostInEthereal said:


> right now I'm drinking while having intense tremors, I should probably check myself into detox again


Use this shitty experience as a reason to clean yourself up! You keep getting fucked up there’s about a 100% chance you’re just gonna make things worse.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s all I ever knew too! What I comes from allot of experience


It's a self fulfilling prophecy, you never really and honestly come to grips and just postpone the enviable. That said here comes another shot of crown in between glasses of vodka


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s all I ever knew too! What I said comes from allot of experience.
> 
> Use this shitty experience as a reason to clean yourself up! You keep getting fucked up there’s about a 100% chance you’re just gonna make things worse.


Yeah man I'm trying to see the silver lining, I mean I do, it's staring me I the God damn face, it's shaking me awake while I sleep. Her death has to mean something, and it certainly does, but if it's the impetus of change then however tragic it does mean something


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

You know one of the worst things, I can't tell, which I know I'm depressed, but I almost feel like I'm scapegoating her death for an excuse to drink, how fucking sick is that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> You know one of the worst things, I can't tell, which I know I'm depressed, but I almost feel like I'm scapegoating her death for an excuse to drink, how fucking sick is that.


It's normal.

Mourning is best done when you can "feel", that's when it works to bring life back to normal.

In my experience drinking just prolongs the emotional baggage you have to lug around.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It's normal.
> 
> Mourning is best done when you can "feel", that's when it works to bring life back to normal.
> 
> In my experience drinking just prolongs the emotional baggage you have to lug around.


Thank you, I'm currently drunk off my ass and quietly weeping, I've tried so hard not to but it's helping I think. Maybe idk. I feel so bad for friend, no fuck that my brother, my family. He seems okay, he's managing at least


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> dealing with these things with drugs and alcohol isn’t good. You’re def better off dealing with it sober.


this for sure


LostInEthereal said:


> ...having intense tremors, I should probably check myself into detox *again*, but I feel like I can ride it out. ..cuts and brusies I'm not sure what happened though. I just remember vomiting on the sidewalk and urinating in the alley.


Get some professional help, brother. All the signs are here.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Get some professional help, brother. All the signs are here.


Yeah man it was just over two months ago when I initially checked in, they wanted me to attend IOP or AA, even set me up with a therapist and social worker, all of it. I stopped taking my naltrexone after falling off the band-wagon, I've been even worse a drunk since, well I was functional at least. Currently not so much, it's gotten pretty bad. The thing I hate the most is I was always from about 12-23 primarily a stoner, started working night shift and in an instant became an alcoholic. It's been over ten years, OD'd on heroin while drunk, as well as some random internet research chemicals. I'm in bad shape, just can't seem to get out of this rut.


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 15, 2019)

I've drank every day since losing my first son the day he was born 4/11/17. Perfect pregnancy. Suffocated himself in the womb basically. I've become a high functioning alcoholic.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> I've drank every day since losing my first son the day he was born 4/11/17. Perfect pregnancy. Suffocated himself in the womb basically. I've become a high functioning alcoholic.


Oh Jesus man that's horrible, sorry for your loss


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Yeah man it was just over two months ago when I initially checked in, they wanted me to attend IOP or AA, even set me up with a therapist and social worker, all of it. I stopped taking my naltrexone after falling off the band-wagon, I've been even worse a drunk since, well I was functional at least. Currently not so much, it's gotten pretty bad. The thing I hate the most is I was always from about 12-23 primarily a stoner, started working night shift and in an instant became an alcoholic. It's been over ten years, OD'd on heroin while drunk, as well as some random internet research chemicals. I'm in bad shape, just can't seem to get out of this rut.


A positive note is that it appears you are at least acknowledging what is controlling your life at this time.

Many moons ago I sampled any substance that came my way and timed my drinking to allow for sobriety during working hours.

I made the decision that lifestyle was not going to control my life any longer. 6 years later and I'm a different person and the ones I love,
love me still and *like* me better.

You can conquer these demons.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> A positive note is that it appears you are at least acknowledging what is controlling your life at this time.
> 
> Many moons ago I sampled any substance that came my way and timed my drinking to allow for sobriety during working hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, truly.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> A positive note is that it appears you are at least acknowledging what is controlling your life at this time.
> 
> Many moons ago I sampled any substance that came my way and timed my drinking to allow for sobriety during working hours.
> 
> ...


How hard was the transition my dude, it was super easy the first 5 weeks or so then I had a few beers at the renaissance festival. The next day is was all bets off, been drinking hard since, smoking less and popping quite a bit of pills (mostly just benzos).


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> this for sure
> 
> 
> Get some professional help, brother. All the signs are here.


^^^ this


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^ this


I did briefly, turns out as most of us know the health care system in the United States is shit, despite having 1500 given to me in my HSA it didn't long to run out. I missed an appointment with my former therapist and instead of 10 bucks it was 50 and I was like..shit, I got no money. Money enough ironically for booze but not for everything else. I went to my physician last week after a blood panel and she expressed concern about my liver levels, most everything else was within normal range. 

As one former poster mentioned, at least I recognize the problem, just can't seem to shake it though despite staggering evidence.

Though again, thanks everyone. What turned out initially be just mourning turned into a therapy session for my continual drug abuse and alcoholism. I think I will seek further treatment, I hope anyway. Pretty easy to make some grandiose statement to strangers, take some real strength to muster up the courage to actually do it.


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> How hard was the transition my dude, it was super easy the first 5 weeks or so then I had a few beers at the renaissance festival. The next day is was all bets off, been drinking hard since, smoking less and popping quite a bit of pills (mostly just benzos).





LostInEthereal said:


> I did briefly, turns out as most of us know the health care system in the United States is shit, despite having 1500 given to me in my HSA it didn't long to run out. I missed an appointment with my former therapist and instead of 10 bucks it was 50 and I was like..shit, I got no money. Money enough ironically for booze but not for everything else. I went to my physician last week after a blood panel and she expressed concern about my liver levels, most everything else was within normal range.
> 
> As one former poster mentioned, at least I recognize the problem, just can't seem to shake it though despite staggering evidence.


Hard? That's a relative question. My goal was stronger than the temptations. Yes, I wanted that next drink and/or pill.
I can't say is was easy by any means. I just kept my *desire to raise the standard of living *I had succumbed to above everything else.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> I did briefly, turns out as most of us know the health care system in the United States is shit, despite having 1500 given to me in my HSA it didn't long to run out. I missed an appointment with my former therapist and instead of 10 bucks it was 50 and I was like..shit, I got no money. Money enough ironically for booze but not for everything else. I went to my physician last week after a blood panel and she expressed concern about my liver levels, most everything else was within normal range.
> 
> As one former poster mentioned, at least I recognize the problem, just can't seem to shake it though despite staggering evidence.
> 
> Though again, thanks everyone. What turned out initially be just mourning turned into a therapy session for my continual drug abuse and alcoholism. I think I will seek further treatment, I hope anyway. Pretty easy to make some grandiose statement to strangers, take some real strength to muster up the courage to actually do it.


Go to Alcoholics Anonymous, find a sponsor, go as often as you need to to stop this. By the time a physician is seeing changes in your LFTs you are in serious trouble.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 15, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> I've drank every day since losing my first son the day he was born 4/11/17. Perfect pregnancy. Suffocated himself in the womb basically. I've become a high functioning alcoholic.


It's a good time to look at why.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It's a good time to look at why.


All I could think of is she looses her baby then looses his support, figured I shouldn't say it and now I just did. Tragedy compounded by tragedy.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Hard? That's a relative question. My goal was stronger than the temptations. Yes, I wanted that next drink and/or pill.
> I can't say is was easy by any means. I just kept my *desire to raise the standard of living *I had succumbed to above everything else.


I appreciate the emphasis, maybe asking how hard it was, was a stupid question. I guess I mean more, how did you do it? I had everything going right at that time, all the support you could imagine, I was even terminated from my job but I reached out and let them know I was absent because of checking myself in, they reinstated me. Had me file for FMLA and even paid me for the two weeks off. I have a caring family and awesome and supportive friends, then threw it all away to pursue oblivion.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Go to Alcoholics Anonymous, find a sponsor, go as often as you need to to stop this. By the time a physician is seeing changes in your LFTs you are in serious trouble.


Yeah when I last talked to her, she corrected me on "minor" and said severe, and was saying you have to change this now..if you want to. It's pretty poignant coming from a doctor.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> I appreciate the emphasis, maybe asking how hard it was, was a stupid question. I guess I mean more, how did you do it? I had everything going right at that time, all the support you could imagine, I was even terminated from my job but I reached out and let them know I was absent because of checking myself in, they reinstated me. I had a caring family and awesome and supportive friends, then threw it all away to pursue oblivion.


So now you do something about and not tilting your head back to drop alcohol or benzos into it.
You sound legit... put it to work.

My stepdaughters best friend is bipolar and just went through some shit.
Now, nothing in his life changed other than he graduated high school. After that he had nothing but because he chose not to have nothing. He, like most, didn't take his meds and then started doing meth. Long story short, after being homeless, arrested twice, beat up 3 times, once by a chick, he decided he missed his life. He chose to make a change... I saw him the other day, it was nice to see the old Kyle back.

Little redundant but, yeah...
SH420


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Yeah when I last talked to her, she corrected me on "minor" and said severe, and was saying you have to change this now..if you want to. It's pretty poignant coming from a doctor.


Professionals and now internet strangers have given you their opinions.

It is only you who can make this change.

Help your self man.

Get a grip and strive for something more than self destruction.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> So now you do something about and not tilting your head back to drop alcohol or benzos into it.
> You sound legit... put it to work.
> 
> My stepdaughters best friend is bipolar and just went through some shit.
> ...


Choosing to have nothing... You're right and that is currently what I'm doing.


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It's a good time to look at why.


Couldn't tell ya, it still hurts sometimes. But I just drink and smoke. From what I know still considered a great father and family man and still responsible to take care of everything. I don't get drunk I just drink beer from when I wake up till I go to bed.maybe I'm blind, maybe I just like beer now. It's weird not having any compassion sometimes.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Choosing to have nothing... You're right and that is currently what I'm doing.


Well, I guess good luck with that. I hope something changes enough for you to start looking at life as a gift vs a curse.

SH420


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, I guess good luck with that. I hope something changes enough for you to start looking at life as a gift vs a curse.
> 
> SH420


No that comment was kind of a revelation. I AM choosing to have nothing, I have family, friends, hobbies and dreams, and I cast them all aside for a momentary relief. It was an acknowledgment that it's time for change. I appreciate that perspective.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 15, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Couldn't tell ya, it still hurts sometimes. But I just drink and smoke. From what I know still considered a great father and family man and still responsible to take care of everything. I don't get drunk I just drink beer from when I wake up till I go to bed.maybe I'm blind, maybe I just like beer now.


Have you tried a support group? 
Man, I can't begin to imagine what is like to lose a child nor do I want to know. 
My daughter is 20, she was not doing so well as a young adult. She's in AA now, she's doing much, much better. 
You get one of these too...


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> No that comment was kind of a revelation. I AM choosing to have nothing, I have family, friends, hobbies and dreams, and I cast them all aside for a momentary relief. It was an acknowledgment that it's time for change. I appreciate that perspective.


Damn internet intonation. 



SH420


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> All I could think of is she looses her baby then looses his support, figured I shouldn't say it and now I just did. Tragedy compounded by tragedy.


We are still together and have an eleven month old now. She still has my total support.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn internet intonation.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Lol man it's a strange enough world and existence, then you add the internet to it.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

To follow up on that last comment, it all seemed to easy and cut an dry for me growing up. God isn't real, Dinosaurs are..Then I smoked DMT the first time and couple years later listened to Graham Hancock. Turns out it's not so black and white. There's nuance. I now call myself an agnostic atheist, I can never know with any current scientific model, but I don't accept the religious version..Then you smoke DMT and meet lord Voldemort in a fucking M.C Escher painting.

Edit: Dinosaurs are absolutely real, didn't coexist with man 6,000 years ago. The earth is 4.7 billion years, the universe almost 14 billion... God and weird almost imperceivable and alien dimensions filled with intelligent life.. I don't know, don't think so, but we cannot disprove.


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Couldn't tell ya, it still hurts sometimes. But I just drink and smoke. From what I know still considered a great father and family man and still responsible to take care of everything. I don't get drunk I just drink beer from when I wake up till I go to bed.maybe I'm blind, maybe I just like beer now. It's weird not having any compassion sometimes.





omgBoNg said:


> We are still together and have an eleven month old now. She still has my total support.


You need hobbies.

Spending time doing anything else will decrease the amount of time you have drink.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> You need hobbies.
> 
> Spending time doing anything else will decrease the amount of time you have drink.


Unfortunately when you succumb to the cruel mistress of alcoholism or drug addiction, all the important things move to the back burner, left on just forgotten about. Not trying to criticise your point, I think it's absolutely correct..Just hard to correct.


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 15, 2019)

Ahh but I drink while I do things. Don't matter, still get shit done. Work included... unfortunatly.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Ahh but I drink while I do things. Don't matter, still get shit done.


Man I cannot bring myself to go shopping at Walmart or King Soopers unless drunk, but that's just an illogical drunkard speaking. Lol maybe sane in some way, I mean after all it's fucking Walmart I'm talking about, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> To follow up on that last comment, it all seemed to easy and cut an dry for me growing up. God isn't real, Dinosaurs are..Then I smoked DMT the first time and couple years later listened to Graham Hancock. Turns out it's not so black and white. There's nuance. I now call myself an agnostic atheist, I can never know with any current scientific model, but I don't accept the religious version..Then you smoke DMT and meet lord Voldemort in a fucking M.C Escher painting.
> 
> Edit: Dinosaurs are absolutely real, didn't coexist with man 6,000 years ago. The earth is 4.7 billion years, the universe almost 14 billion... God and weird almost imperceivable and alien dimensions filled with intelligent life.. I don't know, don't think so, but we cannot disprove.


What is consciousness? 
How do we know we aren't in a matrix? (Like the movie.) 
This could all be some type of science project for a higher being. 
Things come and go with zero shits given...


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is consciousness?
> How do we know we aren't in a matrix? (Like the movie.)
> This could all be some type of science project for a higher being.
> Things come and go with zero shits given...


Well man it seems like a lot, I don't want to say evidence, but in many ways we are likely living in a simulation


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 15, 2019)

Getting seeds on the interwebs is unnecessarily aggravating. Bitcoin this, don't ship there, no visa....


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2019)

Rip Ric Ocasek. Him and eddie money. Whos going to be the 3rd?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Rip Ric Ocasek. Him and eddie money. Whos going to be the 3rd?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Rip Ric Ocasek. Him and eddie money. Whos going to be the 3rd?


Dr. John last June?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> To follow up on that last comment, it all seemed to easy and cut an dry for me growing up. God isn't real, Dinosaurs are..Then I smoked DMT the first time and couple years later listened to Graham Hancock. Turns out it's not so black and white. There's nuance. I now call myself an agnostic atheist, I can never know with any current scientific model, but I don't accept the religious version..Then you smoke DMT and meet lord Voldemort in a fucking M.C Escher painting.
> 
> Edit: Dinosaurs are absolutely real, didn't coexist with man 6,000 years ago. The earth is 4.7 billion years, the universe almost 14 billion... God and weird almost imperceivable and alien dimensions filled with intelligent life.. I don't know, don't think so, but we cannot disprove.


Thought I teleported to the HS section 8 years ago reading this


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 16, 2019)

Wonder why I’m a bit angry and then see memes like this
Then I’m like O I’m Dad that’s why!!!
I’m off to make some poor mans lasagna and sneak a few cheeky bong hits plus a few beers. Beer there’s always beer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2019)

Rip Rick




I read he was found dead in his car. How fitting.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2019)

sure hope I don't really need any of this stuff 

_"The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration is proposing to reduce the amount of five Schedule II opioid controlled substances that can be manufactured in the United States next year compared with 2019, per the Notice of Proposed Rulemaking being published in the Federal Register tomorrow and available for public inspection here today. *DEA proposes to reduce the amount of fentanyl produced by 31 percent, hydrocodone by 19 percent, hydromorphone by 25 percent, oxycodone by nine percent and oxymorphone by 55 percent.* If approved, the 2020 production quotas would amount to a 60 percent decrease in the supply of hydrocodone since 2016 and a 48 percent cut in the supply of oxycodone._"
https://www.dea.gov/press-releases/2019/09/11/dea-proposes-reduce-amount-five-opioids-manufactured-2020-marijuana-quota


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 16, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Getting seeds on the interwebs is unnecessarily aggravating. Bitcoin this, don't ship there, no visa....


Oregon elite seeds, really changed my outlook on this. So far yet anyways...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2019)

Steeler season ended yesterday. 

Roethlisberger needs elbow surgery, possibly reconstructive Tommy John surgery. Team announced out for season and maybe forever. 18 months minimum recovery time for Tommy John surgery.

Also lost Antonio Brown who they basically got rid of because of his excessive baggage that might land him in prison.

And L'veon Bell who wouldn't report as franchise player last season.

And Shazier who is lucky he can walk after spinal injury 2 yrs. ago.

Well, we _used_ to be good. You can't lose your best 4 players in 2 yrs.

The Pirates currently have 3 pitchers out after Tommy John surgery.

It's a fucking plague here. WTF?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Steeler season ended yesterday.
> 
> Roethlisberger needs elbow surgery, possibly reconstructive Tommy John surgery. Team announced out for season and maybe forever. 18 months minimum recovery time for Tommy John surgery.
> 
> ...


And waiting on the news for James Connor's knee...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Steeler season ended yesterday.
> 
> Roethlisberger needs elbow surgery, possibly reconstructive Tommy John surgery. Team announced out for season and maybe forever. 18 months minimum recovery time for Tommy John surgery.
> 
> ...


Damn, and I love golf! Too bad these guys won’t make the US Open


This is golf talk, right?


----------



## hexthat (Sep 16, 2019)

is this site dead? pinned threads all have broken/missing links to pics


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> sure hope I don't really need any of this stuff
> 
> _"The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration is proposing to reduce the amount of five Schedule II opioid controlled substances that can be manufactured in the United States next year compared with 2019, per the Notice of Proposed Rulemaking being published in the Federal Register tomorrow and available for public inspection here today. *DEA proposes to reduce the amount of fentanyl produced by 31 percent, hydrocodone by 19 percent, hydromorphone by 25 percent, oxycodone by nine percent and oxymorphone by 55 percent.* If approved, the 2020 production quotas would amount to a 60 percent decrease in the supply of hydrocodone since 2016 and a 48 percent cut in the supply of oxycodone._"
> https://www.dea.gov/press-releases/2019/09/11/dea-proposes-reduce-amount-five-opioids-manufactured-2020-marijuana-quota


Something tells me that the manufacturers, distributors _et al._ are gonna raise retail prices commensurately. The people who will get hurt by this are the holders of legitimate prescriptions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Something tells me that the manufacturers, distributors _et al._ are gonna raise retail prices commensurately. The people who will get hurt by this are the holders of legitimate prescriptions.


think i read a report this morning one of the producers have already went into chapter 11 protection......


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2019)

I’m just glad to see y’all have fun with y’all tomorrow and I’ll try and see ya tomorrow and I wanna is a time to go to sleep I wanna is a time to eat I gotta is a time for me a good night I love y’all and I’ll let y’all go see ya soon


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2019)

https://www.foxbusiness.com/healthcare/how-will-purdue-pharmas-bankruptcy-affect-pending-litigation


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The people who will get hurt by this are the holders of legitimate prescriptions.


Haven't they already put limitations on how many can be prescribed and for what ailment? I know a few years ago a friend had problems getting a long time scrip for Xanax renewed for the amounts he had to take.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Haven't they already put limitations on how many can be prescribed and for what ailment? I know a few years ago a friend had problems getting a long time scrip for Xanax renewed for the amounts he had to take.


A lot of people I know got thrown off.
They all had weed show up in piss tests, lol. 

The whole system sucks.

But they are over prescribed. The one guy I knew that gone thrown off never took them so he musn't have needed them.

And I know a girl who is full of rods and pins from a bunch of broken bones who is getting 90 oxy's 15mg every month for years.

I find it hard to believe anyone needs three 15mg oxy's every day who isn't dying. She doesn't take them all either.
That shit will kill you.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> sure hope I don't really need any of this stuff
> 
> _"The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration is proposing to reduce the amount of five Schedule II opioid controlled substances that can be manufactured in the United States next year compared with 2019, per the Notice of Proposed Rulemaking being published in the Federal Register tomorrow and available for public inspection here today. *DEA proposes to reduce the amount of fentanyl produced by 31 percent, hydrocodone by 19 percent, hydromorphone by 25 percent, oxycodone by nine percent and oxymorphone by 55 percent.* If approved, the 2020 production quotas would amount to a 60 percent decrease in the supply of hydrocodone since 2016 and a 48 percent cut in the supply of oxycodone._"
> https://www.dea.gov/press-releases/2019/09/11/dea-proposes-reduce-amount-five-opioids-manufactured-2020-marijuana-quota


I guess limiting bullets produced worked too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2019)

They (players in the industry) are incapable of self-regulating while under the watchful eye of the FDA?
DEA is gonna start supervising the FDA?

DEA says it ain't that bad.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/whistleblowers-dea-attorneys-went-easy-on-mckesson-the-countrys-largest-drug-distributor/


I feel better.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2019)

hexthat said:


> is this site dead? pinned threads all have broken/missing links to pics


No it’s very much the most active pot forum
The pinned posts have broken links because we changed forum software and a bunch of photos didn’t get imported 

I tried fixing several but I am one person against half a million users 
So broken photo links take back burner


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I guess limiting bullets produced worked too.


You just have to tax them so it costs too much to do a mass murder.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 17, 2019)

sunni said:


> No it’s very much the most active pot forum
> The pinned posts have broken links because we changed forum software and a bunch of photos didn’t get imported
> 
> I tried fixing several but I am one person against half a million users
> So broken photo links take back burner


how about unpin them all then and just pin new threads, the marijuana plant problems would be the best place to start something new and useful


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> You just have to tax them so it costs too much to do a mass murder.


Rich people pay taxes??? What kind of anti american talk is this?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Steeler season ended yesterday.
> 
> Roethlisberger needs elbow surgery, possibly reconstructive Tommy John surgery. Team announced out for season and maybe forever. 18 months minimum recovery time for Tommy John surgery.
> 
> ...


Tommy John sounds like an a-hole...


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Rich people pay taxes??? What kind of anti american talk is this?


FYI, as an answer to the mass shootings California put a tax on ammunition to "help prevent them". I don't know a lot of rich hunters.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> FYI, as an answer to the mass shootings California put a tax on ammunition to "help prevent them". I don't know a lot of rich hunters.


I know plenty of rich hunters, and I loaded my own ammo when I was shooting a lot. Still got the equipment, along with all the components -- though I doubt 20+ year old powder and primers are reliable...


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know plenty of rich hunters, and I loaded my own ammo when I was shooting a lot. Still got the equipment, along with all the components -- though I doubt 20+ year old powder and primers are reliable...


I just reloaded shotgun shells, sold the equipment years ago. Hunting doves burns up a lot of shells. I guess I should have said the tax is not related to the amount of money you make.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tommy John sounds like an a-hole...


There used to be an umpire named John Rice.

You should have heard what they said to him to avoid arguing balls and strikes.

He ejected them anyway.

I think I read that in Jim Bouton's Ball Four. Dated, but a true classic bit of baseball history.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 18, 2019)

Listening to Snoop and Dre moving bricks I ain’t a G but I smoke weed every day


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Listening to Snoop and Dre moving bricks I ain’t a G but I smoke weed every day
> View attachment 4396633


Looks heavy.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks heavy.


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2019)

Spoiler: Hint



The correct way to solve this problem is to use the modern interpretation of the order of operations, also known as PEMDAS or BODMAS:


Parentheses/Brackets
Exponents/Orders
Multiplication-Division
Addition-Subtraction
If same precedence, left to right
The correct answer is 9, but controversy ensued because the historical order of operations from before 1917 differs slightly. With that version of the rules, which is still taught in many schools, the answer would be 1.

Here's a full explanation of the answer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2019)

https://dpaa.secure.force.com/dpaaOurMissing
https://fas.org/sgp/crs/natsec/RL32492.pdf


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 20, 2019)

Soooooooo.…

My wife's oldest brother went to Guangzhou to find work like 30 years ago. And then disappeared. Haven't heard hide nor hair of him in 30 years. Well this morning someone from the Guangzhou police contacted them and said they found him living under a bridge there. The story we're being told is that he was basically kidnapped and forced to work in a factory for 20 some years. Subjected to beatings and torture and basically doesn't remember anything from before that except the name of his city. And at some point he escaped and basically lived on the streets the last couple years. The crazy part is his ex-wife went there to work 5 years ago and she's the one the police contacted knowing she was from his area. And it turned out to be her long lost husband. And she worked like a 20 minute walk from where he was squatting. Pretty crazy shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Soooooooo.…
> 
> My wife's oldest brother went to Guangzhou to find work like 30 years ago. And then disappeared. Haven't heard hide nor hair of him in 30 years. Well this morning someone from the Guangzhou police contacted them and said they found him living under a bridge there. The story we're being told is that he was basically kidnapped and forced to work in a factory for 20 some years. Subjected to beatings and torture and basically doesn't remember anything from before that except the name of his city. And at some point he escaped and basically lived on the streets the last couple years. The crazy part is his ex-wife went there to work 5 years ago and she's the one the police contacted knowing she was from his area. And it turned out to be her long lost husband. And she worked like a 20 minute walk from where he was squatting. Pretty crazy shit.


Damn, poor guy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 20, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Soooooooo.…
> 
> My wife's oldest brother went to Guangzhou to find work like 30 years ago. And then disappeared. Haven't heard hide nor hair of him in 30 years. Well this morning someone from the Guangzhou police contacted them and said they found him living under a bridge there. The story we're being told is that he was basically kidnapped and forced to work in a factory for 20 some years. Subjected to beatings and torture and basically doesn't remember anything from before that except the name of his city. And at some point he escaped and basically lived on the streets the last couple years. The crazy part is his ex-wife went there to work 5 years ago and she's the one the police contacted knowing she was from his area. And it turned out to be her long lost husband. And she worked like a 20 minute walk from where he was squatting. Pretty crazy shit.


Whoa! Mind blowing! 
(This is my mind being blown)...
 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Soooooooo.…
> 
> My wife's oldest brother went to Guangzhou to find work like 30 years ago. And then disappeared. Haven't heard hide nor hair of him in 30 years. Well this morning someone from the Guangzhou police contacted them and said they found him living under a bridge there. The story we're being told is that he was basically kidnapped and forced to work in a factory for 20 some years. Subjected to beatings and torture and basically doesn't remember anything from before that except the name of his city. And at some point he escaped and basically lived on the streets the last couple years. The crazy part is his ex-wife went there to work 5 years ago and she's the one the police contacted knowing she was from his area. And it turned out to be her long lost husband. And she worked like a 20 minute walk from where he was squatting. Pretty crazy shit.



wtf? that is weird....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4397243


Thanks for crossing my name off .

Oh wait, that's not mine. It would have white or yellow electrical tape on lid to write on.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2019)

probably weren't any baby bison to rescue
*Colorado woman idiot places wild bobcat in backseat 'just feet away' from son, 3.*​





_"Officer Sarah Watson responded to the call and found that the large cat was “unrestrained” under a blanket in the backseat of the woman’s SUV, with her child’s car seat just “feet away.” The animal was described as alert and was hissing and growling when Watson approached. It was estimated to be around 25 pounds".
https://www.foxnews.com/us/colorado-woman-places-wild-bobcat-in-backseat-just-feet-away-from-son-3-this-could-have-been-tragic_


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> probably weren't any baby bison to rescue
> *Colorado woman idiot places wild bobcat in backseat 'just feet away' from son, 3.*​
> 
> 
> ...


I blame society for giving a predator like that an innocuous name like Bob. Bet she wouldn’t have rescued a jasoncat.

or an igorkitty.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 21, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Soooooooo.…
> 
> My wife's oldest brother went to Guangzhou to find work like 30 years ago. And then disappeared. Haven't heard hide nor hair of him in 30 years. Well this morning someone from the Guangzhou police contacted them and said they found him living under a bridge there. The story we're being told is that he was basically kidnapped and forced to work in a factory for 20 some years. Subjected to beatings and torture and basically doesn't remember anything from before that except the name of his city. And at some point he escaped and basically lived on the streets the last couple years. The crazy part is his ex-wife went there to work 5 years ago and she's the one the police contacted knowing she was from his area. And it turned out to be her long lost husband. And she worked like a 20 minute walk from where he was squatting. Pretty crazy shit.


So, does your brother-in-law remember his ex wife? Did he see her and decide he "couldn't remember "? Maybe the ex was a real bitch? 
Did your wife know her brother? Are you going to visit this year? Is brother-in-law on the agenda? 

Oh, and how's your dad and the "new" family? 
My "new" family is really cool. My sister that lives here in town is awesome! I'm lucky to have her as a sister. 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> So, does your brother-in-law remember his ex wife? Did he see her and decide he "couldn't remember "? Maybe the ex was a real bitch?
> Did your wife know her brother? Are you going to visit this year? Is brother-in-law on the agenda?
> 
> Oh, and how's your dad and the "new" family?
> ...


He does not remember the ex-wife no. My wife says she was a bitch lol. My wife was in middle school when he left, so she does remember him some. My wife was talking about going this winter. Not sure I can afford all 3 of us to go, now that I gave up my baller grower lifestyle. I wouldn't care much to visit Guangzhou anyways. I prefer the mountains. I know 0 Cantonese to boot. My dad is good. Coincidentally it is his 70th birthday today. Haven't heard any new familial updates from my sister actually. I shall text her tomorrow and inquire. I'm glad to hear that your new sister is awesome. I'm happy for you sharkie.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 21, 2019)

neosapien said:


> He does not remember the ex-wife no. My wife says she was a bitch lol. My wife was in middle school when he left, so she does remember him some. My wife was talking about going this winter. Not sure I can afford all 3 of us to go, now that I gave up my baller grower lifestyle. I wouldn't care much to visit Guangzhou anyways. I prefer the mountains. I know 0 Cantonese to boot. My dad is good. Coincidentally it is his 70th birthday today. Haven't heard any new familial updates from my sister actually. I shall text her tomorrow and inquire. I'm glad to hear that your new sister is awesome. I'm happy for you sharkie.


Thanks bud, much appreciated. 

Well, I hope your wife gets to reunite with her brother, especially if she liked him. Lol.

One of my newly discovered sisters, her birthday was last week. She turned 74 , she's the oldest... I'm the youngest at 45... that we are aware of. I'm 11, I just don't have special powers? 

Happy birthday to your Pops.

Here's a picture of me and my sissy, the day I met her 

 


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks bud, much appreciated.
> 
> Well, I hope your wife gets to reunite with her brother, especially if she liked him. Lol.
> 
> ...


74 and look at you!! Whoa, your family obviously got the smoking hot gene. Do not let @420God see her LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks bud, much appreciated.
> 
> Well, I hope your wife gets to reunite with her brother, especially if she liked him. Lol.
> 
> ...


So nobody ever looks over 50 in your family or what?

Do you live in an episode of the Twilight Zone?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2019)

Giant Eagle put a brand new picnic table in the drug deal section last week.

Thanks Giant Eagle!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So nobody ever looks over 50 in your family or what?
> 
> Do you live in an episode of the Twilight Zone?





curious2garden said:


> 74 and look at you!! Whoa, your family obviously got the smoking hot gene. Do not let @420God see her LOL


Wait, wait... hold on. Confusion!! My bad!!

Ok sis in previous pic is 50, just turned. Lol. But my 74, sissy is a cutie too.
Ok. 56 yr old sister (I think 56, on the left), and 74 yr old sis on right.

Sorry for the confusion

Oh, my 74 yr old sis she's fighting cancer...

Fk cancer

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So nobody ever looks over 50 in your family or what?
> 
> Do you live in an episode of the Twilight Zone?


You should see some of the artwork in the attic


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You should see some of the artwork in the attic








School room, not attic LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 22, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks bud, much appreciated.
> 
> Well, I hope your wife gets to reunite with her brother, especially if she liked him. Lol.
> 
> ...


Who’s 74? 
She’s cute.


I think my friend got moldy bud at her dispensary in Ohio. What do you guys think?

Go Bucs


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2019)

I got my two today. Only the third time fishing the feather this year. Still super slow for the salmon. Just doesn’t make any sense. anyways, horrible pic but its all i got. 14lb buck and his 12lb hen sister

This is the meat. They are straight up blasting through the delta system. This pod probably entered the golden gate a Week ago?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got my two today. Only the third time fishing the feather this year. Still super slow for the salmon. Just doesn’t make any sense. anyways, horrible pic but its all i got. 14lb buck and his 12lb hen sister
> View attachment 4398501
> This is the meat. They are straight up blasting through the delta system. This pod probably entered the golden gate a Week ago?
> View attachment 4398502


I used to go to the bridge at Knights Ferry (Stan River) and watch the salmon staking out breeding territories. Mid-October thru November was the time for them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I used to go to the bridge at Knights Ferry (Stan River) and watch the salmon staking out breeding territories. Mid-October thru November was the time for them.


That was the kokanee in the lake there. One of my favorite lakes ever to fish. Unless you’re talking before they damned up all the rivers there. “New melones” new hogan and new comanche. But you’re talking post ‘81 right?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That was the kokanee in the lake there. One of my favorite lakes ever to fish. Unless you’re talking before they damned up all the rivers there. “New melones” new hogan and new comanche. But you’re talking post ‘81 right?


Yeah. Knights Ferry is below New Melones.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah. Knights Ferry is below New Melones.


Oh no shit. My bad. I was thinking of that one ferry road? I think? that you when you come from sonora to over there. There’s a bridge. Sorry i’m lame right now bro. Thinking moaning caverns? Anyways, i was thinking above the lake. 
My bad, sorry


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 22, 2019)

In the back of a police car? https://www.wfmynews2.com/amp/article/news/crime/florida-man-woman-have-sex-in-police-car-after-dui-arrests/77-c5a76201-a093-4a54-97c4-7c6adfd4bb6b


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> School room, not attic LOL


That is a very cool painting! Who is the artist?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is a very cool painting! Who is the artist?


It is amazing and dark. Here's the information:
https://www.artic.edu/artworks/93798/picture-of-dorian-gray


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It is amazing and dark. Here's the information:
> https://www.artic.edu/artworks/93798/picture-of-dorian-gray


I’m gonna look for it when I get to Chicago. It’s so meaty and lush and comical and horrifying . He could be a character out of one of my favorite horror movies.
I saw Critter Attack last week and it was pretty good. Some good meat munching and guts and they are so cute too!


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wait, wait... hold on. Confusion!! My bad!!
> 
> Ok sis in previous pic is 50, just turned. Lol. But my 74, sissy is a cutie too.
> Ok. 56 yr old sister (I think 56, on the left), and 74 yr old sis on right.
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2019)

It doesn't hurt that her hub is a gozillianare.

He no doubt can afford to keep a Plastic Surgeon on staff as required.

But:


cannabineer said:


> To quote @Singlemalt ...
> I’d eat that


@cannabineer - See what I did there?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It doesn't hurt that her hub is a gozillianare.
> 
> He no doubt can afford to keep a Plastic Surgeon on staff as required.
> 
> ...


Lol yes!

My published proclivities notwithstanding ...
Salma is a reference-grade beauty, and I'd put my mouth where somebody's money is. Bonus if French hub is _extremely _French about the arrangement.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


Uhmmm ~ Shifts in chair & adjust's glasses ~

That was noice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


yeah, gotta love that dance....more ways than one too....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Uhmmm ~ Shifts in chair & adjust's glasses ~
> 
> That was noice.



Apparently, she can make all of our snakes dance


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2019)

should ck out her instagram....doesn't disappoint....


----------



## lokie (Sep 24, 2019)

That movie was full of surprises.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> That movie was full of surprises.


Naugahyde pussy? 
lol

He forgot 'wilted lettuce pussy'...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2019)

RIP Sid Haig.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2019)

What instruments would one use to amputate, say, a leg?


Hypothetically


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What instruments would one use to amputate, say, a leg?
> 
> 
> Hypothetically


Gigli saw


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Gigli saw


Pubiotomy? What the hell sister!?! They do that these days??!! Just reading Nursing Clio.org story on this torture in Ireland.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2019)

Pre Owned bone saw anyone?


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What instruments would one use to amputate, say, a leg?
> 
> 
> Hypothetically


Depends how quick and clean this should get threw with relative ease


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What instruments would one use to amputate, say, a leg?
> 
> 
> Hypothetically


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


I love my husky chain saw! 
We originally bought a Poulan but it just couldn't handle the job so we ended up with a 'Rancher' Husqvarna. 

Pretty sure it's in parts now -- but can be rebuilt when needed! 

Maybe...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love my husky chain saw!
> We originally bought a Poulan but it just couldn't handle the job so we ended up with a 'Rancher' Husqvarna.
> 
> Pretty sure it's in parts now -- but can be rebuilt when needed!
> ...


Yeah, I went through 3 Poulans in 6yrs; then I said fuck it and bought a husky. Still eating wood as if it were new after 6 yrs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I went through 3 Poulans in 6yrs; then I said fuck it and bought a husky. Still eating wood as if it were new after 6 yrs


The fucking Swedes know their shit. 
My wife drives a Volvo and says she will never drive anything else. 

I'm a Toyota lover myself. My first little 4X4 truck took *lots* of abuse and never even hiccuped. 
It was a tough little beastie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)

This the season! 
Try these:
https://wildflower-seed.com/collections/scissors/products/pro-floral-scissors-curved-blades

 

You're welcome.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This the season!
> Try these:
> https://wildflower-seed.com/collections/scissors/products/pro-floral-scissors-curved-blades
> 
> ...


For leg amputation????!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> For leg amputation????!!!


Verrrryyyyy slowly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> For leg amputation????!!!


Not with those bitches!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> For leg amputation????!!!


Sure, why not? 
-- edit --
But seriously...
These are the best trimming scissors I've ever used.
Tried them at the flower & garden show and was really impressed when the sales dude snipped a 1/4" stick with minimal effort. 
Very few finesse scissors have balls like these.
And not having a spring is nice when things get gummy. 

LIked em so much, I bought two pairs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sure, why not?
> -- edit --
> But seriously...
> These are the best trimming scissors I've ever used.
> ...


Hmmm, I might pick up a pair or two for a trial.
I've already got a half dozen Fiskars & I seriously love those things.
Edit: Except when I snip the end of a finger - MoFo's are sharp


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pubiotomy? What the hell sister!?! They do that these days??!! Just reading Nursing Clio.org story on this torture in Ireland.


Gigli's are the non powered way through bone. Very little rasp clean up so you don't endanger the flap. In the OR we use nitrogen powered Hall sagittal bone saws. Most folks don't have access to nitrogen tanks. I have been involved with chain saw amputations (cleaning up after the fact). I do not recommend.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

Do I’m sitting here contemplating some things. Like anomalies you know. Here we are in a world with 2/3 water, yet we have to pay for water. You know I was on a cruise where I got charged 9 dollars for a bottle of water? Unreal. It’s like delta airlines. You know delta (delaying everyone’s luggage through Atlanta). Anywho.. why do I have to pay $75 extra if my carryon is too heavy? It’s goung on the same dang plane right? And the overhead bins have locks on them. Wow. Hello?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Do I’m sitting here contemplating some things. Like anomalies you know. Here we are in a world with 2/3 water, yet we have to pay for water. You know I was on a cruise where I got charged 9 dollars for a bottle of water? Unreal. It’s like delta airlines. You know delta (delaying everyone’s luggage through Atlanta). Anywho.. why do I have to pay $75 extra if my carryon is too heavy? It’s goung on the same dang plane right? And the overhead bins have locks on them. Wow. Hello?


First thank you for your service and welcome to RIU. There is a charge for desalinization. Fuel use on a plane is determined by weight.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> First thank you for your service and welcome to RIU. There is a charge for desalinization. Fuel use on a plane is determined by weight.


Ty btw. Oh I wonder why I never thought of that. I thought it was a gimmick. My brain works funny like that. Sometimes I’ll notice something on the wall in my house or a family members home and I never really noticed it in years. Like tunnel vision.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Ty btw. Oh I wonder why I never thought of that. I thought it was a gimmick. My brain works funny like that. Sometimes I’ll notice something on the wall in my house or a family members home and I never really noticed it in years. Like tunnel vision.


Could it be what we are familiar with? For example I had to listen to the hub bitch about fuel loads for troop flights. So weight/fuel is branded into my psyche.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Could it be what we are familiar with? For example I had to listen to the hub bitch about fuel loads for troop flights. So weight/fuel is branded into my psyche.


I’m not sure. I got hung up on thinking it was a gimmick just to milk more dollars and I failed to acknowledge the obvious that the excessive weight was the problem. My mind played a trick on me neglecting that A had nothing to do with B.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I’m not sure. I got hung up on thinking it was a gimmick just to milk more dollars and I failed to acknowledge the obvious that the excessive weight was the problem. My mind played a trick on me neglecting that A had nothing to do with B.


Yeah, you have to consider specifics, collecting data vs. analyzing.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Could it be what we are familiar with? For example I had to listen to the hub bitch about fuel loads for troop flights. So weight/fuel is branded into my psyche.


I’ve started to plan a trip across the country in my 4x4. I’ve been weighing camp equipment, food, and electronic devices. All this in an endeavour to have the correct fuel load for the trip. It’s remote the route I’m taking over 1800 miles of dirt tracks and not much but beautiful country side and 4 deserts to see. I had to dust off the old brain and get my maths on, I was struggling but sprayed some of this in my ear got the cogs turning!!

I understand why your husband would bitch about it. So many variations in aviation, must be a smart fella your bloke.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hmmm, I might pick up a pair or two for a trial.
> I've already got a half dozen Fiskars & I seriously love those things.
> Edit: Except when I snip the end of a finger - MoFo's are sharp


I used Fiskars because they were cheap and worked reasonably well.
But you'll get into trouble when you start cutting larger branches because the joint is weak and the handles flex.
Yeah, I know... they aren't made for that. 

And not having a spring really is nice.

And there's a bonus! You'll get to see how to fuck up in every way when it comes to branding and advertising. 
Blades are made in Japan, but you wouldn't know unless you read the packaging.
They don't even advertise it on the website! 
The handles are stamped with "Wildflower Seed & Tool Company" but it wears off fast -- especially if you clean them with alcohol. 

If someone asks what kind of scissors you have, you can proudly say "Stainless Steel".


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 26, 2019)

‘Twas 97 today, hottest day this late in the year since 1990 they say. Glad I got to experience it


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> ‘Twas 97 today, hottest day this late in the year since 1990 they say. Glad I got to experience it


We were only 92, our natural AC just kicked in. It takes awhile to bring in the cool air.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> ‘Twas 97 today, hottest day this late in the year since 1990 they say. Glad I got to experience it


Out nighttime lows are dipping into the 40s so it's time to bring plants indoors or chop em. 
One of my gorilla wrecks is looking... wrecked. 
Got hit with stem mold early, thought I had it under control, then got fucked at the end.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> We were only 92, our natural AC just kicked in. It takes awhile to bring in the cool air.


They say one more possible record tomorrow then we should cool to mid 80’s


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> They say one more possible record tomorrow then we should cool to mid 80’s


I think our records are still 100+, Sac was close yesterday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think our records are still 100+, Sac was close yesterday.


Fk that - our high today was 56 deg F.

Fall is here.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2019)

Winning


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

Spring is starting to show up here. 
 
AFL Grand Final is on tomorrow (our cheap version of the Super Bowl still awesome though). Go Tigers @Grandpapy do you ever get into your Aussie footy or Rugby?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Spring is starting to show up here.
> View attachment 4400485
> AFL Grand Final is on tomorrow (our cheap version of the Super Bowl still awesome though). Go Tigers @Grandpapy do you ever get into your Aussie footy or Rugby?


Thought about you today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thought about you today.


Positive I hope LoL


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Positive I hope LoL


How could a discussion about Darbies be less than positive


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How could a discussion about Darbies be less than positive


Darbies? Sorry brains not kicking in
It’s slang for handcuffs LoL


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Spring is starting to show up here.
> View attachment 4400485
> AFL Grand Final is on tomorrow (our cheap version of the Super Bowl still awesome though). Go Tigers @Grandpapy do you ever get into your Aussie footy or Rugby?


I was into St Kilda, simply based on the number of Sheila's we'd see at the station, it was always a positive experience.

(Shhh) In my twenties I met this hot chick from Auckland, (I'm so ashamed) I gave up mentioning St.Kilda and became an All Black fan.


if you can find room in your heart for forgiveness.. 





Go Tigers!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I was into St Kilda, simply based on the number of Sheila's we'd see at the station, it was always a positive experience.
> 
> (Shhh) In my twenties I met this hot chick from Auckland, (I'm so ashamed) I gave up mentioning St.Kilda and became an All Black fan.
> 
> ...


Don’t blame you for jumping ship St. Kilda haven’t one a Grandfinal since 1966. They must have loyal fans. 
I’m Carlton my self but we’re out and the wife goes for the tigers. Richmond was the first town she moved to when she came to Melbourne so I have to submit lol.
My blood runs blue


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Darbies? Sorry brains not kicking in
> It’s slang for handcuffs LoL


It's a long trowel used for leveling in concrete and masonry work.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's a long trowel used for leveling in concrete and masonry work.


They say I know fucking nothing but I tell them I know fuck all!!!
I learn something everyday!!
Next time I need a screed at work I’m going to ask for a Darby. When I get looked at stupidly I’ll be like “A screed!! Don’t you fucking know anything”


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> They say I know fucking nothing but I tell them I know fuck all!!!
> I learn something everyday!!
> Next time I need a screed at work I’m going to ask for a Darby. When I get looked at stupidly I’ll be like “A screed!! Don’t you fucking know anything”


I'd never heard the term either. Hence how it became a conversation.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 27, 2019)

What’s the reasoning behind scented toilet paper?

Guess you know where I’ve been spending time this morning. 

Sorry, I just assumed we were all family.

Oooops


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s the reasoning behind scented toilet paper?
> 
> Guess you know where I’ve been spending time this morning.
> 
> ...


It's like Braille ... :"reach over here", very useful for when the smell of my doings is loud enough to blind me. Or in the pitch dark. That institutional perfume leaves a bright trace even through the maximum digestive consequence, y'know "Korean takeout, a 12-pack, and probably some chocolate mousse afterward" level of miasma. It's a navigational feature.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s the reasoning behind scented toilet paper?
> 
> Guess you know where I’ve been spending time this morning.
> 
> ...


You motivated me to go sniff check my toilet paper, not scented!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 27, 2019)

^^^^^Same here. Kinda disappointed.

*sniff.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2019)

Wonder if scented TP is an extension of Grandma's proclamation of always wearing clean undies in case you have to go to the ER


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2019)

Here's a rabbit hole for you.

Joseph C. Gayetty created the *first* commercially packaged *toilet paper* in 1857. His *toilet* papers were loose, flat, sheets of *paper*.
Inventor: Joseph Gayetty
*History Of Toilet Paper*

www.toiletpaperhistory.net › toilet-paper-history › history-of-toilet-paper


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It's like Braille ... :"reach over here", very useful for when the smell of my doings is loud enough to blind me. Or in the pitch dark. That institutional perfume leaves a bright trace even through the maximum digestive consequence, y'know "Korean takeout, a 12-pack, and probably some chocolate mousse afterward" level of miasma. It's a navigational feature.


Please my friend, the words Braille and toilet paper shouldn’t be used in the same sentence lol ooops


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Here's a rabbit hole for you.
> 
> Joseph C. Gayetty created the *first* commercially packaged *toilet paper* in 1857. His *toilet* papers were loose, flat, sheets of *paper*.
> Inventor: Joseph Gayetty
> ...


What?!?!?! Torquemada anyone?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 27, 2019)

3 hours until kick off 
Beers - check
Salt & vinegar chips - check
Meat pies/sausage roll - check
Buffalo wings on standby - check
$50 punt on the Tigers - check (might regret that one)
 
This bloke has charisma should dominate the game also has an awesome nick name he stole off my dog “Dusty”
 
Also doesn’t mind telling opposing fans how he feels about them or what he is doing after the game.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 3 hours until kick off
> Beers - check
> Salt & vinegar chips - check
> Meat pies/sausage roll - check
> Buffalo wings on standby - check


And you chose to just post a pic of some dude.

You're fired.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 27, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> And you chose to just post a pic of some dude.
> 
> You're fired.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4400930


Hah, you had a table full of deliciousness that you described which we didn't get to see. That's all.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, you had a table full of deliciousness that you described which we didn't get to see. That's all.


I wanted to see the pies! @DustyDuke did you buy them or make them?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I wanted to see the pies! @DustyDuke did you buy them or make them?


Brought it all I was lazy but Costco just opened nearby. So I thought I’d see what the fuss is about, kids thought giant trolleys were awesome lol. Here’s what’s left before shots would of been nicer LoL .
Tigers won by like 60 points the Giants didn’t turn up. Dude in the pic got mvp I called it early lol. 
It’s 1:45am to much wine I’m off to bed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Brought it all I was lazy but Costco just opened nearby. So I thought I’d see what the fuss is about, kids thought giant trolleys were awesome lol. Here’s what’s left before shots would of been nicer LoL .
> Tigers won by like 60 points the Giants didn’t turn up. Dude in the pic got mvp I called it early lol.
> It’s 1:45am to much wine I’m off to bed.View attachment 4401046


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2019)

Was @tyler.durden busking?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was @tyler.durden busking?


We’re training our new puppy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Here's a rabbit hole for you.
> 
> Joseph C. Gayetty created the *first* commercially packaged *toilet paper* in 1857. His *toilet* papers were loose, flat, sheets of *paper*.
> Inventor: Joseph Gayetty
> ...


Specifically produced for a "folder" & not a "scruncher".


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 28, 2019)

First 2/3’s of the roll, scruncher.

Last 1/3 of the roll, folder.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> First 2/3’s of the roll, scruncher.
> 
> Last 1/3 of the roll, folder.


Last 2 sheets (in the house, glued to the roll), sheet out of luck


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=502824283619024


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 29, 2019)

Last Pirate game of the year. Makes me sad every year.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2019)

Awe, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania in all its glory. Those yellow bridges, the Steelers Stadium, The Andy Warhol museum and CCAC. Good ole days. I walked that bridge-many many times. I saw a a spectacular fireworks on July 4th from that bridge right there 2004. The reflections in the 3 Rivers were incredible. Saw a Steelers game. What a beautiful stadiums! Roberto Clemente statue! Willie Sterg. Don’t be sad, change of the seasons right around the corner! 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4401627
> 
> Last Pirate game of the year. Makes me sad every year.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2019)

At a reggae festival (#gilroystrong), camping with new friends and family. Working on some chicken while others enjoy the show. Good company, beer, and better weed!

If I remember, I'll post results 
 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> At a reggae festival (#gilroystrong), camping with new friends and family. Working on some chicken while others enjoy the show. Good company, beer, and better weed!
> 
> If I remember, I'll post results
> View attachment 4401642
> ...



Ooooops

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ooooops
> 
> SH420


I'm figuring a good oops; sounds like you had a fine night of it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 30, 2019)

I swear @Gary Goodson was at the same festival 
 
 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2019)

The IT group must have hired some new talent.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2019)

OK so that was a heck'a good joint (Snow Temple; thanks you-know-who) last night, but looking at the site I'm concerned about visual hangover.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2019)

This is going to take some getting used to. But it’s not the first appearance change we’ve had to live through here.

Just the ugliest.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> This is going to take some getting used to. But it’s not the first appearance change we’ve had to live through here.
> 
> *Just the ugliest.*


So far


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2019)

I think the last one was the most uggo. I can’t stand that color green if it’s not soup in my bowl.
Snow, snow, where’d you go? Over the mountains and in my bowl,
past the temple and the monster,
you’ll show your love like no other. lol I’m high thankyouverymuch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2019)

Can't post pics due to server error. (copy/paste & attach) 

Lame-o-maximus


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2019)

There are 2 large chestnut trees in my back yard. Old trees. Must be near 24" in diameter.

The deer love them.










The squirrels too.






The local wildlife get a nut buffet. I also have a large pecan tree and a neighbor has 3 huge walnuts and some oak trees too.
Another neighbor has a few apple trees. Most all of the nut and fruit go unattended so the animals have much to choose from.






The dogs have learned not to chase the squirrels under the trees. They will run to the squirrel but stop at the drip line of the leaves.
The thorns from the hulls hurt BAD.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> I also have a large pecan tree and a neighbor has 3 huge walnuts


I end up with pecan and walnut trees growing in random places in my yard from the damn blue jays. You can't pull out a pecan once it gets started.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 7, 2019)

How do you post a short video that I received via text?


----------



## 420God (Oct 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> How do you post a short video that I received via text?


I don't think you can, or at least I've never figured it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> How do you post a short video that I received via text?


It has to be publicly hosted then you post the URL to the video.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> There are 2 large chestnut trees in my back yard. Old trees. Must be near 24" in diameter.


Nice, chestnuts are relatively rare around here. We only have several old uber rare American Chestnuts in the state that must have had natural blight resistance. Any others are the Chinese/American hybrid. How old do you figure the trees are, 100 maybe?


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Nice, chestnuts are relatively rare around here. We only have several old uber rare American Chestnuts in the state that must have had natural blight resistance. Any others are the Chinese/American hybrid. How old do you figure the trees are, 100 maybe?


Not sure how old but near 100 is a good guess.

At the old place I planted chestnut trees and watched them grow for 30 years.
Those trees were only about 10" in diameter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## majjy_rane (Oct 8, 2019)

should i be concerned if my gf smells like top shelf dope shit down below?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2019)

majjy_rane said:


> should i be concerned if my gf smells like top shelf dope shit down below?


Must be her chlamydia discharge


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Must be her chlamydia discharge


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2019)

majjy_rane said:


> should i be concerned if my gf smells like top shelf dope shit down below?


Depends on what you consider "top shelf". 
Some people like fruity terps, some like chem. 
My favorite herb these days smells like dirty socks.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 8, 2019)

StonedFarmer said:


> I gotta stop drinking tho. Atleast for a moment it's time to puke ovet the balcony and aim for cars and racoons.
> 
> Very good my dear self very good


Regarding alcohol, I always thought that if aliens watched us, they would wonder why we poison ourselves for fun.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 8, 2019)

@tyler.durden my coworker and his wife will be in Chicago this weekend, she runs marathons and apparently Chicago is this weekend. Anyway, he just text me and said he got reservations at Ditka’s. You ever been? Hell, now that I’m single maybe I should tag along. Table for 3 please.


----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2019)

majjy_rane said:


> should i be concerned if my gf smells like top shelf dope shit down below?


Does she work at a mill?



Spoiler



A blind carpenter walks into a lumber mill and shouts out, "I am a blind carpenter and I need a job." The foreman walks over to the blind carpenter and says, "If you're blind, how can you work in a lumber yard?" The blind carpenter says, "I can tell any piece of lumber by it's smell." The foreman says "O.K. I'll give you a test and if you pass the test, you've got a job." The foreman takes the carpenter over to a table and says, "I will put some lumber on a table in front of you and you tell me what it is." The foreman then puts a piece of lumber on the table and says, "Ready!" The carpenter bends over and takes a deep sniff moving his head from one side to the other. He says "That's a number two pine, two by four, eight foot long." The foreman says, "Duh! That's right, but pine is easy to tell by the smell and I think you guessed the rest. Here's another piece of lumber for you to identify." The foreman puts a piece of lumber on the table and says, "Ready!" The blind carpenter bends over and takes a deep sniff moving his head from one side to the other and says, "This is a tough one, please turn it over so I can smell the other side." The foreman does this and says "Ready!" The carpenter takes another deep sniff moving his head from side to side. He then says, "That's a clear heart red wood, four by four, six foot long." The foreman is amazed and says "That's right, but I still think you're just lucky and still guessing. Let me try one more time and if you get it right you got a job." The foreman then goes into the office and asks his secretary to help him stump the blind carpenter by taking off all of her clothes and laying down on the table. She takes off her clothes walks out of the office and lays face down on the table. The foreman says, "Ready!" The blind carpenter takes a deep sniff moving his head from side to side. He looks puzzled and takes another sniff and says, "This also is a tough one, please turn it over so I can smell the other side." The foreman gestures with his hand to the secretary, she rolls over, and the foreman says, "Ready!" The blind carpenter moves his head from side to side again looking puzzled. He sniffs one more time, looks surprised, and says, "I got it. That's a shit house door off a tuna boat." He got the job.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @tyler.durden my coworker and his wife will be in Chicago this weekend, she runs marathons and apparently Chicago is this weekend. Anyway, he just text me and said he got reservations at Ditka’s. You ever been? Hell, now that I’m single maybe I should tag along. Table for 3 please.


Never been to Ditka's. Please post pics of the wife...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Never been to Ditka's. Please post pics of the wife...


Lol.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @tyler.durden my coworker and his wife will be in Chicago this weekend, she runs marathons and apparently Chicago is this weekend. Anyway, he just text me and said he got reservations at Ditka’s. You ever been? Hell, now that I’m single maybe I should tag along. Table for 3 please.


I've gone to them here a couple times. It's just like any other over-priced steakhouse. But with "authentic" sports shit on the walls. I prefer Texas Roadhouse. Just my $0.02. Probably worth some pics of that dude's wife though right!?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2019)

I don’t need pics of the wife, I’ll settle for some dick pics.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 8, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t need pics of the wife, I’ll settle for some dick pics.


Lol

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> Regarding alcohol, I always thought that if aliens watched us, they would wonder why we poison ourselves for fun.


Because our planet supplies us with some mighty entertaining poisons.

I’d want to know what the aliens use for a good stationary vacation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2019)

"Bless me Father, for I have sinned. I have been with a loose girl."
The priest asks, "Is that you, little Joey Pagano?"
"Yes, Father, it is."
"And who was the girl you were with?"
"I can't tell you, Father. I don't want to ruin her reputation."
"Well, Joey, I'm sure to find out her name sooner or later so you may as well tell me now. Was it Tina Minetti?"
"I cannot say."
"Was it Teresa Mazzarelli?"
"I'll never tell."
"Was it Nina Capelli?"
"I'm sorry, but I cannot name her."
"Was it Cathy Piriano?"
"My lips are sealed."
"Was it Rosa DiAngelo, then?"
"Please, Father! I cannot tell you."
The priest sighs in frustration. "You're very tight lipped, and I admire that. But you've sinned and have to atone. You cannot be an altar boy now for 4 months. Now you go and behave yourself."
Joey walks back to his pew, and his friend Franco slides over and whispers, "What'd you get?"
"Four months vacation and five good leads..."


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2019)

Pulled in for some, not what I expected...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2019)

Was walking down the street and instantly thought of you guys



SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was walking down the street and instantly thought of you guys
> 
> View attachment 4405728
> 
> SH420


We’re everywhere bro.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 9, 2019)

I like all these new emojis but would it have been too much trouble to include a penis emoji? I mean c'mon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> I like all these new emojis but would it have been too much trouble to include a penis emoji? I mean c'mon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4405967


Good one lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 10, 2019)

I hate the New England Patriots, but have 2 of them on my fantasy team I’m mean, we talking 1k to the winner. Gotta do what ya gotta do.lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> I like all these new emojis but would it have been too much trouble to include a penis emoji? I mean c'mon.


You should post that in the bugs thread. It's a legitimate oversight!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2019)

El Camino is on tonight. We're gonna get to see what Jessie gets up to after escaping Todd's uncle's gang, and Walt's awesome death. I'll watch anything Vince Gilligan makes, he's a cinematic genius imo...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2019)

Drugs must be on sale at Giant Eagle again.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Drugs must be on sale at Giant Eagle again.View attachment 4406623


Well you’re there


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Drugs must be on sale at Giant Eagle again.View attachment 4406623


Need some good drugs to jam out to frampton?


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2019)

It's all about that _little _Booty!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 11, 2019)

Dirty sprite and Starburst blunt kinda night.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)

Think I’m going to put flower away ,start smoking hash and teach the grand boy to play cricket, I think w/our baseball skills we can dominate cricket !


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 12, 2019)

Made a trip to Ventura for a concert last night. Now at a bar chewing on food and drinking a few beers 



SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh by the way 





SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh by the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asshole.
Now that will be stuck in my head all day.


j/k (just in case the "Sarcasm" button is on the fritz).


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Asshole.
> Now that will be stuck in my head all day.
> 
> 
> j/k (just in case the "Sarcasm" button is on the fritz).



One if my friends that I'm with has now been deemed Tony Burrito 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2019)

Is this the jibber jabber thread? I got lost again on YouTube...


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Asshole.
> Now that will be stuck in my head all day.
> 
> 
> j/k (just in case the "Sarcasm" button is on the fritz).


This serene little ditty may help in supplanting that one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> This serene little ditty may help in supplanting that one.


I can usually sense the Rick Roll coming, but that really caught me by surprise. Nice one...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I can usually sense the Rick Roll coming, but that really caught me by surprise. Nice one...


My spidey sense was in full alert & I didn't click on it.
Thanks for taking a bullet for the team.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My spidey sense was in full alert & I didn't click on it.
> Thanks for taking a bullet for the team.


@tyler.durden is just that kind of guy


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

what did you assholes do to this website. i can barely even navigate the right places to piss the right ppl off


----------



## Mrsmysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2019)

There are many problems here.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Mrsmysunnyboy said:


> There are many problems here.


idk abt you right now


----------



## Mrsmysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> idk abt you right now


Excuse me?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Mrsmysunnyboy said:


> Excuse me?


yea, idk abt you right now


----------



## Mrsmysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> yea, idk abt you right now


Idk about you either other than it appears as if you're white trash or a troll.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Mrsmysunnyboy said:


> Idk about you either other than it appears as if you're white trash or a troll.


srsly dont know abt you right now


----------



## neosapien (Oct 13, 2019)

With temporary love, getting burned will be hurtful. But with eternal love, where the burn is internal, it's not just on the surface when your nerves are a circuit.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

"Wo xiang mei er, mei xin, bian shitou" -- "Many thanks to you, Emilio Esteves for all those hockey movies abt ducks" -Famous Chinese Historian


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Asshole.
> Now that will be stuck in my head all day.
> 
> 
> j/k (just in case the "Sarcasm" button is on the fritz).


No shit! 
First 'Booty Dance', now 'Breakfast Burrito'.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

what degree of resistance is the samsung care team anticipating from their customers


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4407949
> 
> what degree of resistance is the samsung care team anticipating from their customers


Maybe they use it to jailbreak phones?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe they use it to jailbreak phones?


"ok, so maebbe we should have done some more testing, were vrysrry abt your galaxy note7 literally blowing up and permanently scarring your face. here is a coupon for 10 free mins of 4g. you are welcome"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> what did you assholes do to this website. i can barely even navigate the right places to piss the right ppl off


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2019)

What's the coconut oil(pure) for?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the coconut oil(pure) for?


im assuming it’s a sign so folks know your salmon canyon is clean. Like a club. If you go over to some chicks place and she has pure coconut oil in her bathroom, take your dick pills quick cause it could be worth the few bucks worth of pills if you get to attack that tuna boat. Shell be impressed you could even get an erection in low tide, and want you back to hammer that trout hole.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

bu$hleaguer said:


> im assuming it’s a sign so folks know your salmon canyon is clean. Like a club. If you go over to some chicks place and she has pure coconut oil in her bathroom, take your dick pills quick cause it could be worth the few bucks worth of pills if you get to attack that tuna boat. Shell be impressed you could even get an erection in low tide, and want you back to hammer that trout hole.


Nice quads in your spoiler sig. Thicc bubs. Do want. <3


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Nice quads in your spoiler sig. Thicc bubs. Do want. <3


not sure who you are but I have to assume you’re aware you’ve taken a legend’s avatar as yours.Either you’re a real cuck or truly worthy.

either way, send nudes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh by the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Asshole.
> Now that will be stuck in my head all day.
> 
> 
> j/k (just in case the "Sarcasm" button is on the fritz).



Just wondering how long it took you to get this out of your head? I'm still going after 3 days! 

SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 15, 2019)

I know this probably comes as cold comfort to this dude but at least he didn’t have to walk home


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183752587415298054


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I know this probably comes as cold comfort to this dude but at least he didn’t have to walk home
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183752587415298054


And he'll have plenty of time to rest now too. 

Oh, and  him.
POS!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And he'll have plenty of time to rest now too.
> 
> Oh, and  him.
> POS!


Mile 350: "yeah this is still definitely a good idea..."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2019)

Rock hit wife's windshield this morning, she said her ears rang for 10 minutes from the noise.

Called car insurance and they called the local glass repair service and sent them over.


That's just under the size of a quarter with chip right below it, all from this morning.


And that's what it looks like repaired. The guy said they can't fix the surface chips, only what's cracked inside the double pane veneered glass windshield.

He said if you really can't stand the chips, put a rock against it and hit it with a hammer in a couple months and make sure the crack is bigger than a quarter.

So there you have it. It's a 3 year old Jeep. If it was brand new they'd already be on their way back because I'm certain another rock would have hit it. I'll let the wife decide what she wants to do. Lol.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Rock hit wife's windshield this morning, she said her ears rang for 10 minutes from the noise.
> 
> Called car insurance and they called the local glass repair service and sent them over.
> 
> ...



Be right over


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4408519
> Be right over


Quick - scrub the pic, your name is plainly visible on the hammer.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Quick - scrub the pic, your name is plainly visible on the hammer.


I dont see Maxwell anywhere on it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

I tried to help a brother out, but Nnnnooooooo.

You should listen sometimes Stanley.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried to help a brother out, but Nnnnooooooo.
> 
> You should listen sometimes Stanley.


Noone ever accused me of being a good listener


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey everyone... 

Bob Zmuda says howdy!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Bob Zmuda says howdy!


Say hi back, miss the boobs and sushi shows


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Say hi back, miss the boobs and sushi shows


I sent him a screenshot of your post


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2019)

Goody!!!! grazie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Bob Zmuda says howdy!


I miss Bob - us fly fisherpersons (per PC regulations) have to stick together.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

i wish bob zmuda was back.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I miss Bob - us fly fisherpersons (per PC regulations) have to stick together.


Unban him lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4409151
> 
> i wish bob zmuda was back.


Can he dot back in? .bob zmuda.

I've seen guys do that. Or maybe it was a dream.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can he dot back in? .bob zmuda.
> 
> I've seen guys do that. Or maybe it was a dream.


he should try dots, it worked for me like 3 months. How many bans am i on now? fuck - its a lot right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> he should try dots, it worked for me like 3 months. How many bans am i on now? fuck - its a lot right?


You have the all time record for accumulated points without ever hitting 388.

It will be on your hall of fame plaque some day.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You have the all time record for accumulated points without ever hitting 388.
> 
> It will be on your hall of fame plaque some day.


holy shit that is terrifying 

should... should i feel proud right now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> holy shit that is terrifying
> 
> should... should i feel proud right now?


Why not? It's like Bonds breaking HR records on steroids.

San Francisco still loved him. Right @Aeroknow ?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll have you all know that where i'm from most people consider Bob's kind of humor very cerebral and informative.

pls start a fresher and and sign back in fucker


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

I knew it









Snoop Dogg Has A Salaried Marijuana Blunt Roller On Staff


Snoop Dogg pays a person between $40,000-$50,000 per year to roll blunts for him, he said during a recent appearance on The Howard Stern Show. Comedian Seth Rogen confirmed that he’s watched the employee practice his craft during sessions with Snoop. “He knows how to gauge the look on somebody’s...




www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 17, 2019)

Bazinga! Just hooked a car battery to my nipples, over did the grounds on the coffee, let's jump into the fire. On a Nilsson kick.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2019)

Store that sells to Amish and Mennonite. Good quality




__





Catalog Request Form - Lehman's


Live simply with the Lehman's online store. We sell oil lamps, wood cook stoves & more. Non-electric tools & homesteading supplies since 1955.



www.lehmans.com





Train Travel








It took me 96 hours to ride an Amtrak train from coast to coast. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


Four days aboard a cross-country Amtrak train was so much more relaxing than flying. If I had the time, I'd do it on every trip.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 17, 2019)

Got a fishing license, a rod/reel, and some tackle last week, although there is only 3 months remaining in the year.


After a couple of hours twice in the Sacramento and two in the Napa cast fishing in my waders, all I've caught is a pikeminnow. The cashier at Wal-Mart said a lot of Salmon are caught on Flying-C (spinners?), I've heard that plugs/cut plugs also work well, however I am using a silver spoon with treble tail. Love to catch a salmon or striper. Maybe next week.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 17, 2019)

I haven’t been fishing in like ten years. But recently I’ve wanted to get a hoop net for crab, and have been thinking about freediving for lobsters in my area


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> striper.


They come up the rivers in spring to spawn, there are some holdovers but they are mostly gone now, unless you go to the delta. There is a saying "When the cotton is in flight (from the cottonwoods) the stripers will bite."


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2019)

Morning all.......

Coffee is hot and ready........

yep me and the fruit loop box got into a fight......that poor box....course i had help from my 5yr old grandson....hehe....teaching him right.....course grandma (my wife) could do is shake her head is disbelief.....


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 17, 2019)

Going to Florida for New Years, might be able to catch a Snook there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Going to Florida for New Years, might be able to catch a Snook there.


Good luck - hope you get a couple of good ones.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Going to Florida for New Years, might be able to catch a Snook there.


awe Florida!! Sun and fun! Sounds amazing!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2019)

@tyler.durden


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

PACIFIC NORTHWEST RAIN: calming, feed bountiful nature, vibrant rainbows often follow 

NEW YORK RAIN: rats get cocky, subways become trash aquariums, somehow the droplets smell bad??


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2019)

M'lady is away attending a 21st Bday celebration for our grandson. 






Prior engagements prevent me from attending. It is sure to be an event to be remembered.






At least this time I don't have to be the butt of the "Remember when" jokes. 



I'm singin'
When the cat's away
The mice will play


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 18, 2019)

Can I offer anyone a refreshing Dirty Bastard?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4409884
> Can I offer anyone a refreshing Dirty Bastard?


Looks good.....that reminds me of "Airborne" beer from Bastogne Belgium, named after the "Battling Bastards" of the 101st Airbone in WWII. While the 101'st was under siege by the Germans in the town of Bastogne an airborne soldier found a tavern beer tap that was still dispensing beer. He filled his helmet with beer and brought it back to the wounded troops. He made many trips with helmets full of beer. His story became legend and they now brew Airborne Beer in Bastogne and even serve it in an army helmet.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 18, 2019)

Sup peeps, pretty intoxicated  And hungry AF.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2019)

Dirty sprites on the rocks. This one is made with live resin. It hits like a motha fucka.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 18, 2019)

That has unconscious written all over it.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 18, 2019)

Unfair man, I'm so hungry now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 19, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Got a fishing license, a rod/reel, and some tackle last week, although there is only 3 months remaining in the year.
> 
> 
> After a couple of hours twice in the Sacramento and two in the Napa cast fishing in my waders, all I've caught is a pikeminnow. The cashier at Wal-Mart said a lot of Salmon are caught on Flying-C (spinners?), I've heard that plugs/cut plugs also work well, however I am using a silver spoon with treble tail. Love to catch a salmon or striper. Maybe next week.


Salmon fishing up our rivers has been pretty hit or miss so far this year for the most part. It is supposed to be a banner year? I dunno wtf happen, but it ain’t. Where i’m going this tuesday i’ll nail the fuck out of them though. The gravel bar, below The Barge hole, below the Coleman Hatchery. I fucking own that spot 

Throwing bluefox’s (#5) or flying-c’s both work bank fishing when there’s fish moving through.

Casting plugs for salmon is hard to do banking it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That has unconscious written all over it.


Just got up from my comatose haha. I needed that too man. I've been waking up alot lately as a result of the cooler nights. I think my bronchitis is acting up. Almost time to break out the nebulizer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 19, 2019)

Ho Ho juice (I tried it and it rocked my socks)
Everclear/oil
Dissolve oil with a couple of swirls.
Toss around in some chilled baileys.
Down the hatch.
Smoke a joint...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2019)

A brief educational video


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2019)

Tonight's postings are being sponsored by


----------



## xtsho (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


 Nice beads


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 20, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Salmon fishing up our rivers has been pretty hit or miss so far this year for the most part. It is supposed to be a banner year? I dunno wtf happen, but it ain’t. Where i’m going this tuesday i’ll nail the fuck out of them though. The gravel bar, below The Barge hole, below the Coleman Hatchery. I fucking own that spot
> 
> Throwing bluefox’s (#5) or flying-c’s both work bank fishing when there’s fish moving through.
> 
> Casting plugs for salmon is hard to do banking it.


I know that spot! It's right past the bend where the big old oak tree is! (I already got all of them. Sorry....)


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2019)

*Comic Bob Zmuda arrested for DUI in Lake Tahoe and released on $5k bail*
https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/10/20/01/19941612-7592569-image-a-44_1571530520258.jpg


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> *Comic Bob Zmuda arrested for DUI in Lake Tahoe and released on $5k bail*
> https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/10/20/01/19941612-7592569-image-a-44_1571530520258.jpg


Man he’s really aged since we last saw him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Man he’s really aged since we last saw him.


Yeah, guess a diet of boobs and sushi ages a fella


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, guess a diet of boobs and sushi ages a fella


I’m willing to take my chances. Lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, guess a diet of boobs and sushi ages a fella


One is never too old for fresh boobs.





A young widow, Noriko, lives with her senile father-in-law, Shukichi, on a farm. He believes his favorite cow, long gone, is still alive. Noriko pretends to be the cow and lets him milk her - a satisfying arrangement for them both. Shukichis daughter discovers their bizarre relationship and tries to put an end to it. This arthouse gem deals with taboo social issues in a very touching way.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, guess a diet of boobs and sushi ages a fella


The guy they arrested was a sock, not our Bob Zmuda.

I think his real name is Tony Clinton and he's been a mess since he killed Andy Kaufman.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The guy they arrested was a sock, not our Bob Zmuda.
> 
> I think his real name is Tony Clinton and he's been a mess since he killed Andy Kaufman.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


That's him, that's him!

It's all so confusing.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's him, that's him!
> 
> It's all so confusing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> *Comic Bob Zmuda arrested for DUI in Lake Tahoe and released on $5k bail*
> https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/10/20/01/19941612-7592569-image-a-44_1571530520258.jpg


Who?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who?


We used to have a hilarious member here by that username; so I noted this news item


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 20, 2019)

Hangovers suck. Especially when you wake up, and you're still 1/2 drunk; and try to figure out what the hell people are talking about. Shit. I need a morning shot...


Or two.....


Lol


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 20, 2019)

BTW-Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> try to figure out what the hell people are talking about.


If there are no pictures try for plausible deniability, it might work.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, guess a diet of boobs and sushi ages a fella


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Hangovers suck. Especially when you wake up, and you're still 1/2 drunk; and try to figure out what the hell people are talking about. Shit. I need a morning shot...
> 
> 
> Or two.....
> ...


Are all of your watermelons still virgins?


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4410533


Sushi is not at the top of my list but .


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> Sushi is not at the top of my list but .


I love sushi, but I’ve never seen that on the menu. I must step up my sushi game.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I love sushi, but I’ve never seen that on the menu. I must step up my sushi game.


Try the dessert.


The strawberries are scrumptious!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> Try the dessert.
> View attachment 4410556
> 
> The strawberries are scrumptious!


Indeed they do. Hell right now I would settle for a lime slice...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Indeed they do. Hell right now I would settle for a lime slice...


Keep your lime slices! I'm going for the chick with the big tits and can of whip cream 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Keep your lime slices! I'm going for the chick with the big tits and can of whip cream
> 
> SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> the big tits


Those have artificial filling.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Those have artificial filling.


So?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m thinking about this wild blueberry pie...











And hopefully zzzzzzzzzzzzzz









I’m seriously considering hyperbaric chamber therapy.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m thinking about this wild blueberry pie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth a try if you aren't claustrophobic


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Keep your lime slices! I'm going for the chick with the big tits and can of whip cream
> 
> SH420


I just meant, I would settle for her leg where the lime is. Been a minute so If all I could touch was her leg, that would be more than I’m getting now


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 20, 2019)

Wife made lasagna stuffed zucchini boats.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wife made lasagna stuffed zucchini boats. View attachment 4410767


Thanks, I'm really hungry now...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wife made lasagna stuffed zucchini boats. View attachment 4410767


Damn, that looks really good - we made moose enchadas tonight.
Wanna trade a bite?

Edit: ~ Enchiladas ~

Better?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, that looks really good - we made moose enchadas tonight.
> Wanna trade a bite?


If I only knew what an enchada was I might ;D 

Ok ok moose, I'm trading, wanna tamale?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wife made lasagna stuffed zucchini boats. View attachment 4410767


You do know that sounds a bit perverted; "Hey baby I wanna stuff your zucchini boat with my lasagna"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that sounds a bit perverted; "Hey baby I wanna stuff your zucchini boat with my lasagna"


Its that "time of the month" too

@GreatwhiteNorth never had moose. I'm open to trying new things though.

@curious2garden my wifes been wanting homemade tamales bad. Ok...me too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Its that "time of the month" too
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth never had moose. I'm open to trying new things though.
> 
> @curious2garden my wifes been wanting homemade tamales bad. Ok...me too.


They are so good (moose and tamales).


----------



## majjy_rane (Oct 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Made a trip to Ventura for a concert last night. Now at a bar chewing on food and drinking a few beers
> 
> View attachment 4407150
> 
> SH420


damn that girl looks hot af...


----------



## majjy_rane (Oct 21, 2019)

Ovidio Guzmán got captured and released again...

what do you think about it?


----------



## majjy_rane (Oct 21, 2019)

where is the military force which sticks its nose in almost every incident AROUND the WORLD but not into its border nation...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

majjy_rane said:


> where is the military force which sticks its nose in almost every incident AROUND the WORLD but not into its border nation...


What is your avatar?


----------



## majjy_rane (Oct 21, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is your avatar?


does it matter?


----------



## omgBoNg (Oct 21, 2019)

Girlfriend/ fiance is a terrible person when she drinks. Fortunately/ unfortunately we have a 1 yr. Old together. Threatens me with him and kicks me out every time. Wish I could give up on this whole thing, but I'll be damned if I'm the father that wasn't there when it counted.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2019)

majjy_rane said:


> damn that girl looks hot af...


Of course she does, that's mamashark. 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Girlfriend/ fiance is a terrible person when she drinks. Fortunately/ unfortunately we have a 1 yr. Old together. Threatens me with him and kicks me out every time. Wish I could give up on this whole thing, but I'll be damned if I'm the father that wasn't there when it counted.


Arrange an accident


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Arrange an accident


Spoken like a true Sicilian. Lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Arrange an accident






 362-4368


----------



## omgBoNg (Oct 21, 2019)

This is a grow forum... as much as I think that seed could grow, I don't think I will let it.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> This is a grow forum... as much as I think that seed could grow, I don't think I will let it.


You know what you have now. 
She has already weaponized the child.
The situation is not likely to change for the better.
Bend over take the fucking that is coming and get on with your life, else stay shackled to that beast of burden.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> You know what you have now.
> She has already weaponized the child.
> The situation is not likely to change for the better.
> Bend over take the fucking that is coming and get on with your life, else stay shackled to that beast of burden.


So true bro. GTFO!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

I just heard this dude say,” I ate a weed brownie today and I cooked a pizza on 15 degrees for 400 minutes”.lmao


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I just heard this dude say,” I ate a weed brownie today and I cooked a pizza on 15 degrees for 400 minutes”.lmao


But does that work


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2019)

srh88 said:


> But does that work


He froze it


----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> He froze it


What about celcius

Edit.. you fucking nerd. Jk


----------



## majjy_rane (Oct 22, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Of course she does, that's mamashark.
> 
> SH420


oh alright...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2019)

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/21/traffic_lights_changed/
sometimes being the squeaky wheel pays off.
i'm actually more impressed that they got the state to change their laws about calling yourself an engineer than i am about them changing the timing of the lights


----------



## Dizzy87 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi ever one just thought I would show some love on here to you guys. I hope you all have a good day. 






~Toni~


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2019)

Dizzy87 said:


> Hi ever one just thought I would show some love on here to you guys. I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sweet!
Here is a lovely bouquet for you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/21/traffic_lights_changed/
> sometimes being the squeaky wheel pays off
> i'm actually more impressed that they got the state to change their laws about calling yourself an engineer than i am about them changing the timing of the lights


I take great joy in f*ng with my local city council (buncha rednecks), I too am a winner.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is your avatar?


a satan image, basically a fucking goat


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> a satan image, basically a fucking goat


I didn't see it.. but is it this one?


It's a skateboarding company


Edit.. I went back and found it.. not it. Just one of those people who probably listen to that rock and roll music and smokes the reefer


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I didn't see it.. but is it this one?
> View attachment 4411565
> 
> It's a skateboarding company
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2019)

that's actually the "sigil of baphomet", the official symbol of the church of satan. i take them just as seriously as i take any other church....
about the only interesting thing about it is that they chose hebrew letters to spell out "leviathan"...i've often wondered why? perhaps because it's 5 letters long in hebrew? or was there some darker reason? was LaVey trying to insinuate something?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, that looks really good - we made moose enchadas tonight.
> Wanna trade a bite?
> 
> Edit: ~ Enchiladas ~
> ...


I have seen your food. I'd try an enchada, no problemo.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I just heard this dude say,” I ate a weed brownie today and I cooked a pizza on 15 degrees for 400 minutes”.lmao


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> a satan image, basically a fucking goat


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have seen your food. I'd try an enchada, no problemo.


Echidna is not bad either


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Echidna is not bad either


too spiny, have to keep picking quills out of the roof of my mouth


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Echidna is not bad either


You’re echidna me ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2019)

Do not listen to this and drive through Stockton, unless you have a sturdy front bumper.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 25, 2019)

Who else knew toke n talk had a theme song?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Who else knew toke n talk had a theme song?


Hi


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 26, 2019)

Breakfast then fishing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2019)

*R**a**n**d**o**m*​**


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 26, 2019)

Tonight in progress.




@curious2garden dont cook


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Tonight in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re in Florida right? Be there in 4 hours!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2019)

Halloween my way...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 26, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’re in Florida right? Be there in 4 hours!


Yep. Palatka. Come on..


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yep. Palatka. Come on..


No shit?! Know where Tarpon Springs is? My brother is moving to N. Port soon.
Small world...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4412957


Shaolin heron style


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Shaolin heron style


Those birds are so beautiful. I’m not quite sure if we have the exact same species here in central Oklahoma but they are similar in stature and in abundance everywhere I like to walk. 

There is a natural sculpture made out of branches at a beautiful camping site I like to eat a picnic at. The birds sit right there at the edge of the lake in front of the hanging 
sculpture


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

Is everyone preparing for Halloween this weekend? 
I got a clown Halloween mask today and stuffed one of my styrofoam skulls in it to make it extra creepy! And turned on the black lights!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is everyone preparing for Halloween this weekend?
> I got a clown Halloween mask today and stuffed one of my styrofoam skulls in it to make it extra creepy! And turned on the black lights!!
> View attachment 4413080View attachment 4413081


It’s my money, $3.96, Walmart


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s my money, $3.96, Walmart
> 
> View attachment 4413094


That’s a good one! When you put it on do you get evil feelings?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Who else knew toke n talk had a theme song?


Don’t forget to post that other song


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t forget to post that other song


This one?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Dizzy87 (Oct 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's sweet!
> Here is a lovely bouquet for you.




Yay!!! I love pink Roses. Thank you Lokie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2019)

Dizzy87 said:


> Yay!!! I love pink Roses. Thank you Lokie


Make sure you have firm grip on it - don't want it getting away.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2019)

Is it possible that a snake could have caused these holes in its shell by trying to eat it?


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is it possible that a snake could have caused these holes in its shell by trying to eat it?
> View attachment 4413343


I would think more like a dog or coyote, probably a dog. Coyote's know it is futile to try to eat one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

The scratch coat faze is complete. I was the hoddie today to get the scratchcoat done. Rudy is helping out bigtime spraying it down.


Major wind, like zero percent wind its dry power out probably will be for the next 4 days.
26-40mph winds last night i thought i was gonna fly off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would think more like a dog or coyote, probably a dog. Coyote's know it is futile to try to eat one.


Wow . That’s a vicious dog.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> The scratch coat faze is complete. I was the hoddie today to get the scratchcoat done. Rudy is helping out bigtime spraying it down.
> 
> 
> Major wind, like zero percent wind its dry power out probably will be for the next 4 days.
> ...


I love it! I lived Across a carpet warehouse just exactly like that in Santa Rosa. I lived in a little shack right next to it. I heard Santa Rosa is one fire. Are you having any issues with brown outs?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

Niners






7-0 now just sayin.

Woods is about to win again. @UncleBuck


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love it! I lived Across a carpet warehouse just exactly like that in Santa Rosa. I lived in a little shack right next to it. I heard Santa Rosa is one fire. Are you having any issues with brown outs?


I ruined my marriage working a 6-10hr day work week for 5-6months on a job in santa rosa. Leaving my wife and kids at home 3hrs away from where i lived in salinas at the time. That fucking job ruined me. I didn’t want anymore! But every motherfucker around had boulders of crank. God dam! That fucking job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I ruined my marriage working a 6-10hr day work week for 5-6months on a job in santa rosa. Leaving my wife and kids at home 3hrs away from where i lived in salinas at the time. That fucking job ruined me. I didn’t want anymore! But every motherfucker around had boulders of crank. God dam! That fucking job!


Santa Rosa did not treat me well either. That places ruined me as well! I was working at A gang banger junior high school on an emergency teaching Credentialing and attending College there in 
Sonoma and i was never so stressed out in my life working with those monsters. I was good to them too! I was teaching art and really tried to focus in on their passions. So I taught them sophisticated contemporary tagging and graffiti. I brought in spray paint and let them spray paint the room up with cool images. We made low rider cars out of clay. But I had major problems with the other teachers and then principal was a bitch. My supervising professor threw me out of the program because the artwork at the student show wasn’t hung properly and l I didn’t answer his phone message on time to fix it. So when I was called to his office 2 weeks before graduation he told me I wasn’t getting my teaching credential. I was crushed. My husband got in his face and said some harsh things to him about it. We moved shortly after all that fell apart. then 3 years later we are living in Boulder Colorado and my husband got a ticket. When his background was pulled up there was an outstanding warrant for him on a felony verbal threat in Sonoma Ca! By my teacher! So he was held up in the Boulder jail for three months because California wanted to extradite him back . They came and handcuffed him on a plane and he went to the Sonoma county jail for 2 weeks . Went to court, it got dropped to a misdemeanor and he did like 2 weeks community service. Yeah Santa Rosa is fucking Evil.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is everyone preparing for Halloween this weekend?
> I got a clown Halloween mask today and stuffed one of my styrofoam skulls in it to make it extra creepy! And turned on the black lights!!
> View attachment 4413080View attachment 4413081


That's freaking terrifying!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Santa Rosa did not treat me well either. That places ruined me as well! I was working at A gang banger junior high school on an emergency teaching Credentialing and attending College there in
> Sonoma and i was never so stressed out in my life working with those monsters. I was good to them too! I was teaching art and really tried to focus in on their passions. So I taught them sophisticated contemporary tagging and graffiti. I brought in spray paint and let them spray paint the room up with cool images. We made low rider cars out of clay. But I had major problems with the other teachers and then principal was a bitch. My supervising professor threw me out of the program because the artwork at the student show wasn’t hung properly and l I didn’t answer his phone message on time to fix it. So when I was called to his office 2 weeks before graduation he told me I wasn’t getting my teaching credential. I was crushed. My husband got in his face and said some harsh things to him about it. We moved shortly after all that fell apart. then 3 years later we are living in Boulder Colorado and my husband got a ticket. When his background was pulled up there was an outstanding warrant for him on a felony verbal threat in Sonoma Ca! By my teacher! So he was held up in the Boulder jail for three months because California wanted to extradite him back . They came and handcuffed him on a plane and he went to the Sonoma county jail for 2 weeks . Went to court, it got dropped to a misdemeanor and he did like 2 weeks community service. Yeah Santa Rosa is fucking Evil.


Wow that sucks! What a fucking little bitch that teacher is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Wow that sucks! What a fucking little bitch that teacher is.


He was a pompous rich sleazy jerk who lived in The Santa Rosa Hills in a big mansion. I’m guessing his house probably got burned down with that big fire they had. He had an impressive art collection in his house of evil African masks and a trophy wife that was a previous student he seduced who was a real primadonna.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a good one! When you put it on do you get evil feelings?


i would imagine you don't get any feelings, or thoughts....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2019)

https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2019/10/28/port-authority-bus-sinkhole-downtown-pittsburgh/

Yikes! @tangerinegreen555 please don't take the doggo on a ride here


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2019/10/28/port-authority-bus-sinkhole-downtown-pittsburgh/
> 
> Yikes! @tangerinegreen555 please don't take the doggo on a ride here


The definition of undermined.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2019)

*scratches Santa Rosa off list*


lol as if I could hold a pen...meeeeow


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The definition of undermined.


"I am always beneath you, but NOTHING is beneath me!"


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2019)

@BarnBuster did this works as well. ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2019)

sunni said:


> @BarnBuster did this works as well. ?


yep, I was mentioned


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> yep, I was mentioned


I shall go eat a cookie now for now all is well until it isn’t haha


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2019)

Can someone mention me to see if it works?
Thanks


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2019)

@curious2garden you there ?


curious2garden said:


> Can someone mention me to see if it works?
> Thanks


@curious2garden


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2019)

Mentioning @curious2garden 

Hey hey


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> @curious2garden you there ?
> 
> @curious2garden


Weird yours did not work!

Thank you



mysunnyboy said:


> Mentioning @curious2garden
> 
> Hey hey


Yours did. I wonder if a quote supersedes a mention?

Thank you too!


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Weird yours did not work!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


That would make sense since you’d be getting both a quote notification and a mention ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2019/10/28/port-authority-bus-sinkhole-downtown-pittsburgh/
> 
> Yikes! @tangerinegreen555 please don't take the doggo on a ride here





curious2garden said:


> The definition of undermined.




All over the internet around here, land of the potholes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2019)

LoL


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LoL
> View attachment 4413890


It's all good as long as they are driving somewhere else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2019)

when i lived in Mn. i had a tornado chase me up the interstate. i got to an overpass, parked under it, and got out, up as high on the wall as i could get, in between the girders on the bottom of the bridge. it about flipped my car over, and almost drug me out from under the bridge. IT was chasing ME, and i barely got away. THEY want to chase IT?.....hope they catch it....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i lived in Mn. i had a tornado chase me up the interstate. i got to an overpass, parked under it, and got out, up as high on the wall as i could get, in between the girders on the bottom of the bridge. it about flipped my car over, and almost drug me out from under the bridge. IT was chasing ME, and i barely got away. THEY want to chase IT?.....hope they catch it....


A degree in meteorology, experience and a portable doppler radar probably helps out.

I still wouldn't do it though. I wouldn't fly a propeller plane into the eye a hurricane either.

Glad somebody has more balls than me. 

I have nothing but respect for those who do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i lived in Mn. i had a tornado chase me up the interstate. i got to an overpass, parked under it, and got out, up as high on the wall as i could get, in between the girders on the bottom of the bridge. it about flipped my car over, and almost drug me out from under the bridge. IT was chasing ME, and i barely got away. THEY want to chase IT?.....hope they catch it....


Watch out when a tornado looks like it's not moving. 
Trust me, it's moving -- and now it's a coin toss whether the thing is coming directly at you or going away.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

World Series starting line up.


Extra inning pinch hitters.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 29, 2019)

Any blokes think they can come around starting shit will end up in a box


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2019)

Dinner. 






#singlelife


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Extra inning pinch hitters.


Made in Chico California!


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks edible.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Made in Chico California!


They have a brewery restaraunt kind of set up near there, right? 

May have to check it out someday. It's always around 60 days old when I get it here.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2019)

Can’t forget about this. My game 6 drink. @tangerinegreen555 i only have one batter


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Looks edible.


I smashed it.lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 29, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4409151
> 
> i wish bob zmuda was back.


Wish granted, sexybuns.


----------



## lokie (Oct 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Wish granted, sexybuns.




Welcome to TnT.

You are the newest virgin to enter today.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4414148
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> You are the newest virgin to enter today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2019)

There he is! Wut up dude


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4414148
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> You are the newest virgin to enter today.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 29, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> There he is! Wut up dude


Yoooooooo! Was just thinking about you the other day. Hope all is well bro!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Wish granted, sexybuns.


Took you long enough!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yoooooooo! Was just thinking about you the other day. Hope all is well bro!


It’s all good considering! Crazy bout the fire taking us out up in paradise rite?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 29, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s all good considering! Crazy bout the fire taking us out up in paradise rite?


Yeah dude I was worried bout ya. The whole damn states on fire it seems like. 

What cuts you running these days?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah dude I was worried bout ya. The whole damn states on fire it seems like.
> 
> What cuts you running these days?


I’m still camping out. Almost a year now lol so not really blowing shit up just grew a little outdoor. Almost have a new shop built, gonna start with the house this next spring.

If i could somehow blow up the trailer i’m in, i would lol.

Only cuts I have ready to get back from my buddy is the wedding cake, a few dolato phenos and this roaddawg pheno i found and gave to him also right before the fire


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah dude I was worried bout ya. The whole damn states on fire it seems like.
> 
> What cuts you running these days?


Well goddamn, I think RIU's stock just went up!

A lot.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Wish granted, sexybuns.


Is this real life


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes Virginia, there will be a 7th game in the World Series.

Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 29, 2019)

or is it just fantasy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 29, 2019)

caught in a landslide


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> or is it just fantasy?


Life is just a fantasy
Can you live this fantasy life

-Aldo Nova '82


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 29, 2019)

no escape from reality


----------



## srh88 (Oct 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> or is it just fantasy?





Singlemalt said:


> caught in a landslide





Singlemalt said:


> no escape from reality


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Is this real life


Yes it is my heterosexual life partner. 

SRH and I never fight over what music to play. All nickelback, ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m still camping out. Almost a year now lol so not really blowing shit up just grew a little outdoor. Almost have a new shop built, gonna start with the house this next spring.
> 
> If i could somehow blow up the trailer i’m in, i would lol.
> 
> Only cuts I have ready to get back from my buddy is the wedding cake, a few dolato phenos and this roaddawg pheno i found and gave to him also right before the fire


Nice I have a wedding cake F2 cut I hunted that’s really nice if you need. Sending one to C2G Once I take more cuts. .

Hunting some ice cream cake right now too. Should have some nice cuts soon and you know I got ya if you want.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

Annnnnnnnnd........ not much has changed on this end.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4414304
> View attachment 4414306
> Annnnnnnnnd........ not much has changed on this end.


If I had time I’d bring my sled up to Pyramid for them monsters. Next season fo sho!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> If I had time I’d bring my sled up to Pyramid for them monsters. Next season fo sho!


Love that place


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Nice I have a wedding cake F2 cut I hunted that’s really nice if you need. Sending one to C2G Once I take more cuts. .
> 
> Hunting some ice cream cake right now too. Should have some nice cuts soon and you know I got ya if you want.


If that f2 cake pheno is anything close to the real deal triangle mint cut I got you’re gonna crush it. Big yielding, easy to trim, people love it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2019)

Still have 4 plants up. 3 of them wedding cake. Shit takes for ever outdoors. I go 10 weeks indoor. As long as it don’t rain it’s all good, i don’t wanna put up hoops and plastic just to have the wind rip it right down lol.

Back 3 are the cake as is the other pic. The front one is that nepali pink @raratt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2019)

Am I correctly correct that you Bobby Scmechel is Bushy Bush? Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Israel. If you’ve got a beach, I’m moving in https://merryjane.com/news/an-israeli-company-is-combining-mushrooms-with-marijuana-to-treat-illnesses


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4414304
> View attachment 4414306
> Annnnnnnnnd........ not much has changed on this end.


Aw shit look who’s back. Welcome back bro!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4414304
> View attachment 4414306
> Annnnnnnnnd........ not much has changed on this end.


holy shit.......welcome back man.......


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> nepali pink


How did the Strawberry Cheesecake do? I like how firm the nuggs are on it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> How did the Strawberry Cheesecake do? I like how firm the nuggs are on it.


Not sure yield, prob won’t get to trimming it for a while but it smells and tastes great.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Still have 4 plants up. 3 of them wedding cake. Shit takes for ever outdoors. I go 10 weeks indoor. As long as it don’t rain it’s all good, i don’t wanna put up hoops and plastic just to have the wind rip it right down lol.
> 
> Back 3 are the cake as is the other pic. The front one is that nepali pink @raratt
> View attachment 4414327
> View attachment 4414326


Looks like if I put a dead pet under your grow area itll come back and murder me..


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Not sure yield, prob won’t get to trimming it for a while but it smells and tastes great.


Different than the indoor I have?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Different than the indoor I have?


Mmmmmm......yes and no? 

Lol. Just a little different cause outdoor


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Took you long enough!


ive Been very busy carousing with Thai ladyboys. 

You guys are awesome, but.......

THAI LADYBOYS!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well goddamn, I think RIU's stock just went up!
> 
> A lot.


Man, I sure did miss you!

One of my very favorite people here.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 30, 2019)

In honor of Bob’s return.. tonight’s nourishment. 





Minus the boobs


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> In honor of Bob’s return.. tonight’s nourishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, now I want sushi


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2019)

Sushi for everyone!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> In honor of Bob’s return.. tonight’s nourishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great and you didn't even need boobs! Dammit. I want the sushis now.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Still have 4 plants up. 3 of them wedding cake. Shit takes for ever outdoors. I go 10 weeks indoor. As long as it don’t rain it’s all good, i don’t wanna put up hoops and plastic just to have the wind rip it right down lol.
> 
> Back 3 are the cake as is the other pic. The front one is that nepali pink @raratt
> View attachment 4414327
> View attachment 4414326



Killin it homie!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Killin it homie!


Thanks dude! Kinda small for what I used to be involved with up higher, but it was worth it i guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> In honor of Bob’s return.. tonight’s nourishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, now I want the boobies.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ive Been very busy carousing with Thai ladyboys.
> 
> You guys are awesome, but.......
> 
> THAI LADYBOYS!


Ok I guess I'll have to give you a pass.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2019)

Washington wins world series!

There is something worth while in DC after all.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

So much has happened (good and bad) since I was last here. Later I’ll put together a pictorial essay featuring many many dix.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

Also, the wombat is the only animal that makes cube shaped poos. It’s not because of a square shaped anus but due to its extremely long small intestine. 

#themoreyouknow


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2019)

Good morning 


Be safe out there 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck, now I want the boobies.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 4414745
> 
> Be safe out there
> ...


Happy hall o' wieners RIU
?gifs working


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Happy hall o' wieners RIU
> ?gifs working
> 
> View attachment 4414763
> ...




SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2019)

that looks like a low rider weiner dog, you gotta chop the top, french the lights, get some nice upholstery, a lot of chrome, some dingleberries for the back window.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween 
Have a drink for me because


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 31, 2019)

Pretty wet here, 50 mph gusts incoming after 5.

Shouldn't this shit have been scheduled for the other side where the wildfires are?

I want to speak to the manager.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween. Nice and cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2019)

Since we're doing dashboard shots.



Bought it 8 months ago - paid it off today, but what I want to know is how tf it got so many miles on it already?


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Karah (Oct 31, 2019)

Meeeeooooow


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2019)

Karah said:


> Meeeeooooow View attachment 4414898


Couldn’t have said it better myself


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

Karah said:


> Meeeeooooow View attachment 4414898


all the thoughts in my head would get me into so much trouble right now......but i regress.......love the costume.....killer eyes btw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2019)

Karah said:


> Meeeeooooow View attachment 4414898


Awe, so Cute!!! Happy Halloween!
Is it ok to answer the door dressed like this to offer the parents some stress medicine?


----------



## Karah (Oct 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> all the thoughts in my head would get me into so much trouble right now......but i regress.......love the costume.....killer eyes btw


Are you hitting on me?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2019)

Karah said:


> Are you hitting on me?


I would too, but lack the self esteem to do so...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

Karah said:


> Are you hitting on me?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> If that f2 cake pheno is anything close to the real deal triangle mint cut I got you’re gonna crush it. Big yielding, easy to trim, people love it.


That describes the cut perfectly plus it purpled up a touch too. Tastes like vanilla gas, Trims itself, yields great and gets me STONED. One of my favorites I’ve run in a long time


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

So I made a bunch of canna gummies to give out to the kids tonight. I’m gonna send some 8 year old into the next dimension. 


Kidding. I’d never waste any edibles on some dumb ass kids. Those 8 years olds gotta pay too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That describes the cut perfectly plus it purpled up a touch too. Tastes like vanilla gas, Trims itself, yields great and gets me STONED. One of my favorites I’ve run in a long time


Oh yeah. Little purp comes out if let go 10 weeks. This post was made last year. 3 of the 12 -4x8 trays in the room. Every 2.5 weeks i’d crop out.




__





The Daily Nugg,


What's up nuggets? DVG humble pie day 23 12/12 Stay frosty, friends. very nice.....looks yummy...prolly smells that way too..



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah. Little purp comes out if let go 10 weeks. This post was made last year. 3 of the 12 -4x8 trays in the room. Every 2.5 weeks i’d crop out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks extremely similar. I got 7 females out of the f2 pack from seed junky. Kept number 5. I’m pollinating it with a blackberry kush reversed male right now too. May find something interesting in there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Looks extremely similar. I got 7 females out of the f2 pack from seed junky. Kept number 5. I’m pollinating it with a blackberry kush reversed male right now too. May find something interesting in there.


Blackberry kush. That’s one i haven’t grown in years. Used to kill it with that one. Beautiful strain. Only some people, the assholes, would complain and say it had a weak high. Fuck those assholes. They’d still buy it lmao!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4414985
> So I made a bunch of canna gummies to give out to the kids tonight. I’m gonna send some 8 year old into the next dimension.
> 
> 
> Kidding. I’d never waste any edibles on some dumb ass kids. Those 8 years olds gotta pay too.


I'll be there in like 31 hours. Trick or treat


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2019)

Kittle is fucking badass


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2019)

Took the little one out tonight, hot af but good time. Never seen these before tonight.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Took the little one out tonight, hot af but good time. Never seen these before tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414995


Possibly a sexual offender's home. Some jurisdictions wanted to have warning signs at SO's places (SO lives here), the ACLU took it to court and won, so various jurisdictions do this to keep kids away. Since nothing is mentioned no one can bitch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Possibly a sexual offender's home. Some jurisdictions wanted to have warning signs at SO's places (SO lives here), the ACLU took it to court and won, so various jurisdictions do this to keep kids away. Since nothing is mentioned no one can bitch


I like it - f*ck pedo's, they should have no rights involving children as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Possibly a sexual offender's home. Some jurisdictions wanted to have warning signs at SO's places (SO lives here), the ACLU took it to court and won, so various jurisdictions do this to keep kids away. Since nothing is mentioned no one can bitch


That’s what I was thinking. We walked past 3. Maybe keep all the Pedos in one neighborhood. That’s the neighborhood right behind where my daughter lives. The one people drive to and park. Crazy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2019)

40 degrees cooler this morning than it was last night. 91-51  Did I mention humidity, I must not have felt any. Happy Friday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> 40 degrees cooler this morning than it was last night. 91-51  Did I mention humidity, I must not have felt any. Happy Friday.


I’m almost cold!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2019)

same here, was 75 yesterday, 29 last night, 45 today.....my balls are up and down like yoyos


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 1, 2019)

That's pretty funny there Roger. 

We're going through swings as well. Currently 34, high of 77 forecated and then cold again tonight. 

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 1, 2019)

Morning doodle for you guys.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Looks extremely similar. I got 7 females out of the f2 pack from seed junky. Kept number 5. I’m pollinating it with a blackberry kush reversed male right now too. May find something interesting in there.


Send me the cut I want to reverse it for next Xmas. This year y'all been bad and are getting Shoreline mids


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4414985
> So I made a bunch of canna gummies to give out to the kids tonight. I’m gonna send some 8 year old into the next dimension.
> 
> 
> Kidding. I’d never waste any edibles on some dumb ass kids. Those 8 years olds gotta pay too.


The happy sea life is charming. But what really +1s the assortment is the butt toy shape. Classy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Karah (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4415177
> Morning doodle for you guys.


I’ve seen that dick before. I missed you a little bit


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Took the little one out tonight, hot af but good time. Never seen these before tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414995


That suv should be replaced with a white panel van with “ignore the sign kids” spray-painted on its side.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

I tucked my pecker between my legs to see what id look like with a puss

Then i got horny looking at my own puss

Strange


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> ...Maybe keep all the Pedos in one neighborhood...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I tucked my pecker between my legs to see what id look like with a puss
> 
> Then i got horny looking at my own puss
> 
> Strange


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

srh88 said:


>



Immediately started dancing







Now where is my chapstick?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2019)

November is coming in nicely


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> November is coming in nicely  View attachment 4415386




We're close to that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2019)

The poker room is doing a 6k high hand promotion tomorrow, I’ve never hit a high hand while giveaways are going on. Highest hand between noon and 6pm wins. I try to do most of my playing when the room is offering free money. College football and poker Saturday coming up.

Edited: not free money. Rake money. Nothings free lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 2, 2019)

​


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> The poker room is doing a 6k high hand promotion tomorrow, I’ve never hit a high hand while giveaways are going on. Highest hand between noon and 6pm wins. I try to do most of my playing when the room is offering free money. College football and poker Saturday coming up.
> 
> Edited: not free money. Rake money. Nothings free lol.


Colts visiting Steelers tomorrow, Steelers getting 1 point at home.

Who's going to win? Normally, I'd say Steelers but this isn't a normal year. We got guys on the sports radio channel saying they're going to make the playoffs.
Lol, playoffs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Colts visiting Steelers tomorrow, Steelers getting 1 point at home.
> 
> Who's going to win? Normally, I'd say Steelers but this isn't a normal year. We got guys on the sports radio channel saying they're going to make the playoffs.
> Lol, playoffs.


I have Brissette on my fantasy team, experts say sit him. I think not. Experts also said I would finish last in our league based on draft. I’m second at 6-2.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2019)

If anything ever happens to my Mrs. I know where to start huntin.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)

It sucks when you go through an old laptop you haven't used in years and find an old bitcoin wallet that you know has a few bitcoin in it and can't remember the password. Hopefully it won't take me more than a couple of hours to go through all the possible password combinations I've used over the years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2019)

Does anyone else have a dog that barks when there's a dog barking on TV or a doorbell ringing in a commercial? 
Holy fucking shit my dog is dumb...


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else have a dog that barks when there's a dog barking on TV or a doorbell ringing in a commercial?
> Holy fucking shit my dog is dumb...


No, but my dog will whine when she sees pictures of other dogs on the TV, like she wants to play with them. My son keeps putting up pictures of shelter Pitties for my wife to look at on the TV. She misses having a Pit.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else have a dog that barks when there's a dog barking on TV or a doorbell ringing in a commercial?
> Holy fucking shit my dog is dumb...


I know exactly what you mean. Especially watching a show like Law and Order and they pound on a door. My dogs go crazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

xtsho said:


> It sucks when you go through an old laptop you haven't used in years and find an old bitcoin wallet that you know has a few bitcoin in it and can't remember the password. Hopefully it won't take me more than a couple of hours to go through all the possible password combinations I've used over the years.


I have a sealed, frozen hard drive for a similar reason.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2019)

I take pictures in traffic


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Colts visiting Steelers tomorrow, Steelers getting 1 point at home.
> 
> Who's going to win? Normally, I'd say Steelers but this isn't a normal year. We got guys on the sports radio channel saying they're going to make the playoffs.
> Lol, playoffs.


Good game sir. 

Fucking Vinatieri


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2019)

Woman committed to 20 years in mental health facility for sexually assaulting ex-boyfriend at machete-point


A Montana woman has been sentenced to a mental health facility for 20 years for breaking into her ex-boyfriend’s house and sexually assaulting him at the point of a machete, the Great Falls Tribune reported.




www.newsbreakapp.com






lol truth is so much stranger than fiction


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2019)

@curious2garden @srh88 
@lokie @Gary Goodson 

You’re infamous! High five


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @srh88
> @lokie @Gary Goodson
> 
> You’re infamous! High five
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @srh88
> @lokie @Gary Goodson
> 
> You’re infamous! High five
> ...


@shrate88 stop being a dickhole


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @srh88
> @lokie @Gary Goodson
> 
> You’re infamous! High five
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 3, 2019)

lol








Rollitup is rated "Bad" with 1.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Rollitup's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 35 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> @shrate88 stop being a dickhole


With a name like that he must be a dick..


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a rating that low, maybe nobody will bother us. Lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @srh88
> @lokie @Gary Goodson
> 
> You’re infamous! High five
> ...


I need to step up my game! 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Good game sir.
> 
> Fucking Vinatieri


It was OK. I wouldn't consider either team in the elite category. They both could use a few players.

If the guy made that simple kick they would have hit the -1 spot on the money.

You gotta make that kick, strings on the wrong side or not. It's not like it was a 50 yarder.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I need to step up my game!
> 
> SH420


I guess I do also...not even an honorable (?) mention.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It was OK. I wouldn't consider either team in the elite category. They both could use a few players.
> 
> If the guy made that simple kick they would have hit the -1 spot on the money.
> 
> You gotta make that kick, strings on the wrong side or not. It's not like it was a 50 yarder.


Brissette might be out a few games. Maybe the experts knew something. He got me 3.4pts. Lol. Vinny has missed several this season. That 42 yr old leg may be done.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nobody should feel left out.

I'm sure he was upset with everybody when they banned him over and over.

"if you get the best of them" LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @srh88
> @lokie @Gary Goodson
> 
> You’re infamous! High five
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> @shrate88 stop being a dickhole


Sounds like something Abe would say


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like something Abe would say


I could think of a few other contenders but it would divert me from thinking about my next bon mot.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 3, 2019)

Wonder if i can leave a pic of my dick for a review

Rollitup is fantastic. 5 stars. Here is my penis.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @srh88
> @lokie @Gary Goodson
> 
> You’re infamous! High five
> ...


Took me a minute but I think it started here (primobozo):




__





Official 'FUCK THE POLICE' Thread. (Examples of Police Brutality)


Not all cops are bad, I'll believe in good cops when they start arresting bad ones. Until then, all cops are bad.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Took me a minute but I think it started here (primobozo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that dude had some pretty deviant sex proclivities


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2019)

ROFLMAO!! @BarnBuster ?

Maybe more users should consider reviewing the site?








Rollitup is rated "Bad" with 1.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Rollitup's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 35 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4416395
> 
> ROFLMAO!! @BarnBuster ?
> 
> ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 4, 2019)

So momma took our daughter to the beach yesterday after I left, she was upset.  Decent haul.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> So momma took our daughter to the beach yesterday after I left, she was upset.  Decent haul.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416592


Sister-in-law lives in Flagler aka shark central.
You’re wife found some pretties.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> So momma took our daughter to the beach yesterday after I left, she was upset.  Decent haul.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416592


How cool, all I ever found was shells.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2019)

Doing gods work. 









Man dressed as Jesus accused of punching police officer


A man dressed in a Jesus Halloween costume allegedly punched a San Diego police officer during a fight in the Gaslamp Quarter neighborhood.




www.fox47news.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2019)

​








Great Danes attack, kill woman who rescued them, police say


Two family Great Danes are being blamed for killing their owner who rescued them from possible euthanasia.




abc7ny.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 5, 2019)

@Singlemalt family business?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @Singlemalt family business?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416965


LOL. Actually my grandparents had a small Italian grocery store when they moved to Calif from NY back in the late 30's. Prior Gramps worked in a chemical factory as a laborer


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @srh88
> @lokie @Gary Goodson
> 
> You’re infamous! High five
> ...


See, you all need to learn how to be civil, like me. Buncha bullies  I learned something new on YT, for foreign language videos, you can turn on closed captioning, then select auto translate to English. You can now understand what's being said. Sort of. The translation is inadequate, thus hilarious. I've been lmao at some of the sentences, I may compile some of my favs to share. Now you guys behave yourselves, and try to be kind to the noobs, as I do. We don't need our rating to drop any lower...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2019)

pinworm lol where’s scumbag?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4416988


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2019)

lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4416988


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 5, 2019)

Bout to put some salsa Verde to good use.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 7, 2019)

My little brother came over! He lived 1000 miles away and hasn’t been in Florida for 10 years. He’s moving and stopped by on the way.

I’m so happy. We all had a great afternoon and evening yesterday and he’s coming back over for breakfast before they head on down to their new house.

I’m so happy!!!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2019)

We all want different things in life. Some of you want fast cars and big gardens. I just want to marry one of the Olsen twins and split them up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @Singlemalt family business?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416965


Did you try on the mustache from the back of the box?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you try on the mustache from the back of the box?


Lol I did not but definitely thought about it


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2019)

New Brother Ali album just dropped! @srh88 @neosapien @Bobby schmeckle @mr sunshine @Gary Goodson 
Produced by Evidence, some really great tracks. I love this man...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> New Brother Ali album just dropped! @srh88 @neosapien @Bobby schmeckle @mr sunshine @Gary Goodson
> Produced by Evidence, some really great tracks. I love this man...


Really!? Hadn’t been keeping up. Was just listening to Forest Whitaker the other day. Love brother Ali! Thanks for the heads up. Listening today.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 8, 2019)

Morning doodle 


Ice cube if he were a fish.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2019)

Brush your tongue prior to driving.








Police say people who smoke weed have 'green tongues,' though there's no scientific evidence


Police officers across the USA have used the observation as one of several signs to justify probable cause and make arrests in criminal cases.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Brush your tongue prior to driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought I was reading the onion for a second.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Brush your tongue prior to driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking cops. https://www.healthline.com/health/green-tongue


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Brush your tongue prior to driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Who knew? I thought my green tongue was from sucking off leprechauns 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hmmm. Who knew? I thought my green tongue was from sucking off leprechauns
> 
> SH420


they're magically delicious


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2019)

*Harvard Sex Week

Sex Week 2019 is here! *























Fuck. Had I known I would have cleared my schedule for this educational opportunity! 

Tuesday would have been well worth the travel expenses alone. 
I would be interested to know what the internet is hiding from me.

I wonder if they still have openings for Saturday?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Brush your tongue prior to driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw somebody get arrested on cops, or a similar show, this way. I was like "no fuckin way". What if somebody just ate green candy or something? That's ridiculous.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> Fuck. Had I known I would have cleared my schedule for this educational opportunity!
> Tuesday would have been well worth the travel expenses alone.
> I would be interested to know what the internet is hiding from me.
> 
> *I wonder if they still have openings for Saturday?*


I'll bet they have more openings than you can shake a stick at


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I saw somebody get arrested on cops, or a similar show, this way. I was like "no fuckin way". What if somebody just ate green candy or something? That's ridiculous.


It's just a bullshit excuse to claim probable cause for a warrantless search.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It's just a bullshit excuse to claim probable cause for a warrantless search.


Exactly. Just like pulling somebody over and searching the car because "I smelled weed". Shiiiit, I got pulled over a couple years back by a cop who flipped a bitch to get behind me. Profiling like a motha fucka. He said he pulled me over because my license plate light was out. I asked him how did he know that if he was traveling in the opposite direction and his reply was, "do you want a ticket?". I was like nah man. And he left. He also had decided to follow me home and pull me over in my driveway instead of on the main road.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2019)

@tangerinegreen555


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 10, 2019)

@DustyDuke this from your neck of the woods?


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 10, 2019)

.


jerryb73 said:


> @DustyDuke this from your neck of the woods?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419313


2 states over my Grandpa lives in Bundy.
It’s a good drop that’s basically the only ginger beer worth a pissing on over here.
You like it?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> .
> 
> 2 states over my Grandpa lives in Bundy.
> It’s a good drop that’s basically the only ginger beer worth a pissing on over here.
> You like it?


Well in this nice copper mug with ice and whiskey I do. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418893


Real Steeler fans only jump off mountains of leaves. 



The NFL's trying to make the game safer and all. 
Lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 10, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Real Steeler fans only jump off mountains of leaves.
> 
> View attachment 4419459
> 
> ...


The fucking Dolphins, really 


I may jump off something...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 10, 2019)

Filipino vibes


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 11, 2019)

​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2019)

Our pro soccer team just won a trophy or something...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

Weather man said, tomorrow in about 4hrs from bout 1-5pm we will drop 20+ degrees. From low 80’s to low 60’s. Works for me.. low 40’s some upper 30,s Wednesday morning.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Weather man said, tomorrow in about 4hrs from bout 1-5pm we will drop 20+ degrees. From low 80’s to low 60’s. Works for me.. low 40’s some upper 30,s Wednesday morning.


Weather is a stupid motherfucker.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Weather is a stupid motherfucker.
> View attachment 4419960


My daughter always wants to go where it snows. Lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughter always wants to go where it snows. Lol


You can come live at our place for the winter. I'm up for trading for a season


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> You can come live at our place for the winter. I'm up for trading for a season


Lol. She would be down.. And it would probably make me realize that the thought of it is better than living it again.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. She would be down.. And it would probably make me realize that the thought of it is better than living it again.


Yeah it sucks lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Yeah it sucks lol


We are going to Tennessee for thanksgiving and she asked me if it was gonna snow. Lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We are going to Tennessee for thanksgiving and she asked me if it was gonna snow. Lol


Tell her it's always snowing and do a fat line. After you snort it slam your fist on the table to assert dominance


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 11, 2019)

It was all the way up to 61° here today. A little snow over night maybe, then cold for a few days.


I'll win the battle of leaves this year. I hate when it's cold and you can't run the tractor fast without freezing your face.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It was all the way up to 61° here today. A little snow over night maybe, then cold for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 4420006
> I'll win the battle of leaves this year. I hate when it's cold and you can't run the tractor fast without freezing your face.


Holy shiite your Tuesday looks brutal


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 11, 2019)

The moon is beautiful rn.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2019)

Looking for Agent Penis; ok who is she? Obviously an RIU member; who though?


"
*Judge says woman arrested in CIA trespass looking for ‘Agent Penis’ later visited Obama home"*


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Lol, when one mustache just won't cut it.


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2019)

Weed lube? Foria? WTF? and suppositories too?



*I Used Weed Lube to Turn My Vagina into an Edible*

The experiment worked... sort of.

Pussy is magic. It has the power to give both its owner and those given the privilege of experiencing it extreme pleasure. Weed is also magic and shares with pussy the ability to give those close enough to inhale it pleasure. Having learned that drinking an entire bottle of Foria (450 mg of THC) will get you high for three days, I wondered: Can I turn my vagina into an edible?

The answer is yes. "If someone sprays [Foria] on their vulva and their partner goes down on them, their vulva has now become an edible at 2.5 mg per spray and will absolutely get the oral giver high," says sex and cannabis educator Ashley Manta,









I Used Weed Lube to Turn My Vagina into an Edible


The experiment worked... sort of.




merryjane.com









But wait, there's more.






*What Happens When You Drink an Entire Bottle of Weed Lube*

I love the idea of consuming THC through my vagina, but the weed lube was just not having the psychoactive effects on me that edibles normally have.

When I heard about Foria, an all-natural coconut oil-based marijuana lubricant, I thought it would be life changing. It felt like the product was made specifically for me, because it combined my three favorite things in the entire world: weed, sex, and coconut oil

I got a bottle of Foria as soon as I could and ran home, excited to test it out. Following the instructions, I squatted pants-less over my toilet and sprayed the lubricant all over my clitoris, inner labia, outer labia and the inside of my vagina. And while I have heard rave reviews about Foria from people who are generally not into being stoned, I'm super into being stoned. I did feel a euphoric relaxing sensation in my body and genitals during sex with Foria, but I was disappointed that I wasn't actually high. I love the idea of consuming THC through my vagina, but the weed lube was just not having the psychoactive effects on me that edibles normally have.

So I did what any normal stoner would do in this situation: I drank the lube.



The full article is an interesting read about a woman's search for nirvana.









What Happens When You Drink an Entire Bottle of Weed Lube


After suffering chronic yeast infections for years, I thought all-natural THC lubricant would be the answer to my prayers. Instead, it put me in the depths of a hell of my own making.




www.vice.com




















I don't get no rest
I don't even wanna sleep
If pussy wasn't edible
Then I don't think I'd even eat 
lyrics from the Inet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2019)

Got a part time job. Today's my 2nd day. Only working 3 days a week.
It's not a head shop.... according to my boss. Lol. It's a novelty smoke shop

SH420


Just as I'm getting ready to send the above post, I get a call from mamashark...
The neighbors house is on fire, ours is about to catch.

I raced home and our house was just about to catch... my neighbors jumped into action and help keep it at bay.


This is from my backyard... my fence is gone and my awning caught fire a little.

I'm super lucky to still have a home.
I'm not friendly with the ones that lost the house but I feel bad

SH420


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2019)

Round-abouts are the metric system of our roadways.
Americans have no clue how to use them.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2019)

For traffic "calming" features, they sure raise my level of irritation


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2577161032570197&id=100008289754462


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2019)

420God said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2577161032570197&id=100008289754462


I think I'm gonna barf.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm gonna barf.


I don't have FB, couldn't play the vid. what is about? Thanks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2019)

It’s a girl sucking on a dog’s tongue


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'm gonna barf.


I gagged a little.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't have FB, couldn't play the vid. what is about? Thanks


Glad I’m not the only one. Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 14, 2019)

Maybe she had Ritz?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a girl sucking on a dog’s tongue


whew! I dodged yet another bullet


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2019)

Hard not to bop along to this tune...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> whew! I dodged yet another bullet


Took one for the team.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took one for the team.


Indeed, and we thank you very sincerely


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Kinda like country music


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Any idea on where you could find clone? Asking for a friend.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 15, 2019)

We received 3+ inches of rain today. People can’t drive when it’s dry out, today was a lil crazy out there. Home for the night with the little one.


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Any idea on where you could find clone? Asking for a friend.


NE Austraila.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> NE Austraila.


Hey @DustyDuke wanna trade some genetics


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2019)

Back at it again. Cherry lemonade kinda night.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Any idea on where you could find clone? Asking for a friend.


Put a little piece of leaf between toilet paper works a treat and leave fork outside the toilet for them


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


We also sell ice to Eskimo’s and cocaine to Colombian’s.
We have so many wild camels running around the out back it doesn’t surprise I’m pretty sure we have the largest population of camels or feral camels in the world. Camel meat and milk isn’t bad. If someone didn’t tell you that you were drinking camel milk you would think it’s the best milk ever. It’s creamy but so weird because it’s camel milk. I went back to rat milk like on the Simpson’s I’m not a weirdo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We are going to Tennessee for thanksgiving and she asked me if it was gonna snow. Lol


it did 3 days ago....it's all melted now, but could happen again. we usually don't have snow at thanksgiving, it's usually 50/50 if we have any snow at christmas...but the weather is becoming more and more unpredictable. wonder why? cause we all know climate change is a democratic ploy to influence people....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hard not to bop along to this tune...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


It isn't surprising with that much sand around you'd be veritable sand connoisseurs and only the finest would suffice


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We also sell ice to Eskimo’s and cocaine to Colombian’s.
> We have so many wild camels running around the out back it doesn’t surprise I’m pretty sure we have the largest population of camels or feral camels in the world. Camel meat and milk isn’t bad. If someone didn’t tell you that you were drinking camel milk you would think it’s the best milk ever. It’s creamy but so weird because it’s camel milk. I went back to rat milk like on the Simpson’s I’m not a weirdo


Why are almost all animals on Australia's continent prefaced by the word feral?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it did 3 days ago....it's all melted now, but could happen again. we usually don't have snow at thanksgiving, it's usually 50/50 if we have any snow at christmas...but the weather is becoming more and more unpredictable. wonder why? cause we all know climate change is a democratic ploy to influence people....


My mom sent me this the other day. Murfreesboro.


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It isn't surprising with that much sand around you'd be veritable sand connoisseurs and only the finest would suffice


camels originated in snowy areas, their adaptations that work in the desert, was originally designed to deal with a world with frozen water.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2019)

Grandson offered up 2 handfuls of dirt, I declined his offer. I got them anyway. He threw them at me. Lol

I’ll know next time..


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Grandson offered up 2 handfuls of dirt, I declined his offer. I got them anyway. He threw them at me. Lol
> 
> I’ll know next time..


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 16, 2019)

50 degrees and windy so probably feels 40’s.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Grandson offered up 2 handfuls of dirt, I declined his offer. I got them anyway. He threw them at me. Lol
> 
> I’ll know next time..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4422200


So that's where I f'd up!


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hey @DustyDuke wanna trade some genetics


Hey, @DustyDuke wanna trade some genetics and then commit suicide?  
There I fixed it for you.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 16, 2019)

Everyone !!!! Everyone loves Kung foo movies . Never meet a Kung foo movie hater before .


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Hey, @DustyDuke wanna trade some genetics and then commit suicide?
> There I fixed it for you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My mom sent me this the other day. Murfreesboro.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421922


we got a little more than that, but not much, maybe 3/4 or 1 inch...but the ground was still too warm, most of it melted the next day, now it's just little piles of white where the sun doesn't hit it directly. but it's still odd as hell to get snow in november here, like i said, it's usually a crap shoot over whether we'll have any at Xmas


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2019)

FYI: 
*2019 Union Pacific Steam Schedule*








Union Pacific Heritage Donation Special Schedule


Union Pacific will be delivering a small portion of its heritage fleet that was donated to non-profit Railroading Heritage of Midwest America (RRHMA) in November. The donated equipment, which includes Challenger No. 3985, TTT-6 No. 5511, Centennial No. 6936 and several passenger rail cars, will...



www.up.com





Not going to be anywhere near me, but I think old steam engines are cool.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> *2019 Union Pacific Steam Schedule*
> 
> 
> ...



My great great gpa was a conductor on a steam engine for Pillsbury. 

My son loves trains. Unfortunately it won't make it out this way


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 18, 2019)

15 kilos washed up on the beach Friday, I never find cool shit.smh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2019)

I had a Square Grouper delivered to me by a concerned citizen years ago.
It was several lbs lighter when handed over to the proper authorities.

Or so I heard.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm pretty depressed. All of my messenger pigeons to Santa Claus died in the mail.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 19, 2019)

Mmm rrrmrrr ahhh aghher antet = I'm at the dentist 

my mouth will be sore later and for all the wrong reasons 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> 50 degrees and windy so probably feels 40’s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my first look "what the metric fuck is a Horny Graham?"


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I'm pretty depressed. All of my messenger pigeons to Santa Claus died in the mail.


Get with century 21. Fax foxes are the new data critters. "Foxed you the info"


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2019)

FYI You can buy a ghillie suit from Amazon


Amazon.com : Ghillie Suit


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> FYI You can buy a ghillie suit from Amazon
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Ghillie Suit


Lol I got one days ago. Check your bushes


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2019)

ANC said:


>


cover your nipples with plastic nipples....because i like a nipple that cracks in half if i squeeze it a little...


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2019)

I miss the 70's.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I miss the 70's.


Jesus, disco and roller skating, both the 60s and 80s had a better soundtrack.


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I miss the 70's.


me too, everyone was still feeding me cookies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4422282


Whoever that guy is he captured kim perfectly from the interview


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus, disco and roller skating


And Jerryb73...lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I miss the 70's.


Oh, you have no idea.

Then again, you know exactly what I mean. Lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, you have no idea.
> 
> Then again, you know exactly what I mean. Lol.


What did you think of the brawl last Thursday? Your boys and all.lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, you have no idea.
> 
> Then again, you know exactly what I mean. Lol.


I guess going braless, and the pill were both leftovers from the 60's, thank goodness.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> What did you think of the brawl last Thursday? Your boys and all.lol


I was actually watching the Pitt - NC game by the time they were pulling off helmets and being idiots.

Pitt won in OT over NC 34-27 though. Sometimes you just have to change the channel to find something worth watching.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was actually watching the Pitt - NC game by the time they were pulling off helmets and being idiots.
> 
> Pitt won in OT over NC 34-27 though. Sometimes you just have to change the channel to find something worth watching.


Too true, there's some highly paid punks in the NFL.


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2019)

Marijuana Study Finds CBD Can Cause Liver Damage


Although CBD is often revered as a miracle drug, a new study finds that it could be causing liver damage.




www.forbes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> Marijuana Study Finds CBD Can Cause Liver Damage
> 
> 
> Although CBD is often revered as a miracle drug, a new study finds that it could be causing liver damage.
> ...





https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6539990/


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 21, 2019)

@tangerinegreen555 Get your IPA’s and some chestnuts. Should be a good game tonight. Can you tell I’m excited.lol. I’ve been talking shit all day at work. And we’re 6-4. Lol but I live in Jag country so I have a lot of fun.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> Marijuana Study Finds CBD Can Cause Liver Damage
> 
> 
> Although CBD is often revered as a miracle drug, a new study finds that it could be causing liver damage.
> ...


Damn that looks like bad news yet the article is from back in June. Doesn't seem like that news dampened the CBD gold rush at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whoever that guy is he captured kim perfectly from the interview


the guy playing the piano is a comedian...but i'm damned if i can remember his name. but i know i've seen him perform, and....i think he was pretty funny?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

https://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/east/barry-morgan-aka-comedian-stephen-teakle-puts-bayswater-on-the-cultural-map/news-story/3c62abb6ef94425d47586216d4415695

that's the guy^


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the guy playing the piano is a comedian...but i'm damned if i can remember his name. but i know i've seen him perform, and....i think he was pretty funny?


British humor is totally lost on me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> British humor is totally lost on me.


i grew up sneaking out of bed after midnight to watch monty python, fawlty towers, benny hill, the young ones on pbs. maybe that makes a difference...honestly, even when i was a kid, benny hill was only sort of funny, but monty python and fawlty towers were so good...then later on i found blackadder, black's books, absolutely fabulous, father ted...all favorites to this day....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2019)

WATCH | This 9-day-old giraffe cuddling with his BFF Hunter the dog is adorable


The baby giraffe Jazz was abandoned by its mother, but seems to be recovering thanks to cuddles from Hunter the dog.




www.traveller24.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @tangerinegreen555 Get your IPA’s and some chestnuts. Should be a good game tonight. Can you tell I’m excited.lol. I’ve been talking shit all day at work. And we’re 6-4. Lol but I live in Jag country so I have a lot of fun.



Title of an old 1973 season Steelers book pretty much sums up last night's game for Indy.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2019)

Penis penis penis penis penis


































That is all











































PENIS


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 22, 2019)

Watch movie Once Upon a Time... In Hollywood 2019 on lookmovie in 1080p high definition


A faded television actor and his stunt double strive to achieve fame and success in the final years of Hollywood's Golden Age in 1969 Los Angeles.




lookmovie.ag


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2019)

But they said my vegan cook book was out for delivery.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10214848712546569


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)

is anyone else disturbed that we live in a society where this is believed by some people?
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fart-rape/
the fact that this made it to snopes to be confirmed/denied is a good indicator of how sad, stupid, and gullible most people are...
i've always wanted an arm to be mounted on top of every monitor sold, and if you are about to do something stupid enough online, it will knock you the fuck out....giving you an opportunity to rethink before you hit the enter key and commit your stupidity to the ages, and a knot on your forehead to remind you.


----------



## Kushash (Nov 23, 2019)

When an elderly plane passenger fell ill mid-flight Tuesday, a courageous doctor with a stomach of steel rose to the occasion. Dr. Zhang Hong saved the man's life by spending 37 minutes sucking urine from his blocked bladder with nothing but a plastic tube and an empty wine bottle.









Doc saves passenger's life by sucking urine from his bladder for 37 minutes


THIS is the incredible moment a hero doctor saves an air passenger’s life by sucking urine from his bladder non-stop for 37 minutes mid-flight. Footage from on board a China Southern Airlines…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> When an elderly plane passenger fell ill mid-flight Tuesday, a courageous doctor with a stomach of steel rose to the occasion. Dr. Zhang Hong saved the man's life by spending 37 minutes sucking urine from his blocked bladder with nothing but a plastic tube and an empty wine bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...i would like to say something about the doctors heroism...but this is all i can think of....


----------



## Kushash (Nov 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4425500
> ...i would like to say something about the doctors heroism...but this is all i can think of....


That is freaking awesome, I remember LMAO the 1st time I heard that joke somewhere in the early 70's as a young teen.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> That is freaking awesome, I remember LMAO the 1st time I heard that joke somewhere in the early 70's as a young teen.


Back then it was the Lone Ranger who got bit and Tonto delivered the news. Earlier in the joke Tonto was grousing about it was always him having to do the schlepper work


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)

pretty sure i remember both those versions, and one that had vampires...


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 23, 2019)

I’m down with fart rape you monkey mouthed motherfuckers! I was assuming it would be physical rape involving farts somehow though, and was pretty damn disappointed when I read that garbage.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2019)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I’m down with fart rape you monkey mouthed motherfuckers! I was assuming it would be physical rape involving farts somehow though, and was pretty damn disappointed when I read that garbage.


I envisioned a woman straddling a mans face, and farting into his mouth against his will.


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2019)

when we were at school my friend whose birthday was the 20th, used to sit on his younger brother's head and fart.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> when we were at school my friend whose birthday was the 20th, used to sit on his younger brother's head and fart.


Bonus topical points on a forum dedicated to FartTwenty or something


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Back then it was the Lone Ranger who got bit and Tonto delivered the news. Earlier in the joke Tonto was grousing about it was always him having to do the schlepper work


Makes me think of kemosabe which reminds me of Clayton. Anyone heard from him?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 23, 2019)

FWIW this 20 year old Dell rocking Windows XP, that no longer supports chrome, doesn't allow most pictures to load. If you find me not liking your shit, it's not me.. Camera? haven't had one for years. Reverted to flip phones years ago. Went through a stint of paranoia with the GPS thing. Now I dont give a shit as i care for my elderly father, thinking bout grabbing a PCA cert as he gets worse.. but plan to photo if not just for food porn, dog pics etc.. I do feel good in public when I'm reading a book/ magazine and all the robots are glued to the phone like something important will sprout if you eye fuck it long enough. (dad fell again rebroke his shoulder, arm, neck) feel i'm using up some golden years caring for him, though know he deserves it ./ end rant/ update.


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> FWIW this 20 year old Dell rocking Windows XP, that no longer supports chrome, doesn't allow most pictures to load. If you find me not liking your shit, it's not me.. Camera? haven't had one for years. Reverted to flip phones years ago. Went through a stint of paranoia with the GPS thing. Now I dont give a shit as i care for my elderly father, thinking bout grabbing a PCA cert as he gets worse.. but plan to photo if not just for food porn, dog pics etc.. I do feel good in public when I'm reading a book/ magazine and all the robots are glued to the phone like something important will sprout if you eye fuck it long enough. (dad fell again rebroke his shoulder, arm, neck) feel i'm using up some golden years caring for him, though know he deserves it ./ end rant/ update.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i grew up sneaking out of bed after midnight to watch monty python, fawlty towers, benny hill, the young ones on pbs. maybe that makes a difference...honestly, even when i was a kid, benny hill was only sort of funny, but monty python and fawlty towers were so good...then later on i found blackadder, black's books, absolutely fabulous, father ted...all favorites to this day....


When black books was on about 10 of us would get together and get drunk/high and laugh our heads off. The old drunk priest that just grunted in father ted was awesome. 
Hale and Pace were also a favourite comedy duo of mine.
The best comedy show I’ve see in a while is called “Soul Mates” 
Here’s a skit they do about cave men discovering things for the first time


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> When black books was on about 10 of us would get together and get drunk/high and laugh our heads off. The old drunk priest that just grunted in father ted was awesome.
> Hale and Pace were also a favourite comedy duo of mine.
> The best comedy show I’ve see in a while is called “Soul Mates”
> Here’s a skit they do about cave men discovering things for the first time


OMG no


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2019)

I guess I've put off shopping for thanksgiving about as long as I could so a commissary trip is in order today, oh joy.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> OMG no


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess I've put off shopping for thanksgiving about as long as I could so a commissary trip is in order today, oh joy.


We took the plunge last weekend.
Might have gone overboard a bit.


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2019)

Jesus, that Gary guy must be HUGE!










Missing Indiana Woman Found Dead in Gary, Family Says


The search for a missing Indiana woman has ended in tragedy, as her body was found in Gary on Thursday.




www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus, that Gary guy must be HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Gary always pushes the envelope in his culinary skills

@Gary Goodson


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, Gary always pushes the envelope in his culinary skills


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, Gary always pushes the envelope in his culinary skills
> 
> @Gary Goodson



My fav episode...


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Nov 24, 2019)

...well now...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 25, 2019)

Holy fuck, Christmas Day is one month away


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Holy fuck, Christmas Day is one month away


What'd you get me


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 25, 2019)

srh88 said:


> What'd you get me


So far, just a bag of dix. But I might scrounge up about a pound as well.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> So far, just a bag of dix. But I might scrounge up about a pound as well.


I have about a pound of dix for ya


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Holy fuck, Christmas Day is one month away


Mr & Mrs Stool need a new water heater.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mr & Mrs Stool need a new water heater.
> View attachment 4426668


What flavor heater and how old is it


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mr & Mrs Stool need a new water heater.
> View attachment 4426668


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2019)

srh88 said:


> What flavor heater and how old is it


It's a 2003 Whirlpool.
Worked great until I noticed water on the floor a few days ago. It's a slow leak.


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2019)

'We’ll put up with the occasional discomfort' - Cape Town voted world's best city for a record 7th year


The readers of the Telegraph really love Cape Town - voting it the best city in the world for the 7th year in a row - all things considered that's a major boost for the city.




www.traveller24.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus, that Gary guy must be HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said it was a couple of briskets, smh


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a 2003 Whirlpool.
> Worked great until I noticed water on the floor a few days ago. It's a slow leak.


Lasted a long time lol. Go Bradford white and return sticker in 5 years. 6 year warranty and all they want is the sticker to replace.. stash new heater for when old breaks, and it will break in between 8-10 years. That's what they are all made to do. Also depends on your water... but free heater for next time. $400+ saved. I'll collect my hundred later for the advice


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2019)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Lasted a long time lol. Go Bradford white and return sticker in 5 years. 6 year warranty and all they want is the sticker to replace.. stash new heater for when old breaks, and it will break in between 8-10 years. That's what they are all made to do. Also depends on your water... but free heater for next time. $400+ saved. I'll collect my hundred later for the advice


Love my Bradford White, 12 years and not a hiccup.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Love my Bradford White, 12 years and not a hiccup.


I love them for the warranty. Also easy to install and it's a water heater. Not a computer with a digital screen and other useless shit lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Smoknkush_420 (Nov 25, 2019)

ever drank baileys from a shoe


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

Smoknkush_420 said:


> ever drank baileys from a shoe


Do ya love me?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

i see some new people around hope theyve been vetted lmao, have any confirmed how many dix they fit in the mouth? haha

in case any of you fuckers (excluding c2g you dont speak to a woman like that) thought i forgot about ya i havent just been in the garden and working long hours lets get a tc night here soon after the holidays @srh88 @Gary Goodson @cannabineer @curious2garden @Diabolical666 @Aeroknow @Indacouch @lokie @any one else i forgot to add
been busy hunying these gems 

that green plant is where its at lime and chem on the nose its called Adub


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2019)

What up TnT? Just thought I'd pop in while I had some free time this morning. 
Hope everyone is well. 
I miss you fuckers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> i see some new people around hope theyve been vetted lmao, have any confirmed how many dix they fit in the mouth? haha
> 
> in case any of you fuckers (excluding c2g you dont speak to a woman like that) thought i forgot about ya i havent just been in the garden and working long hours lets get a tc night here soon after the holidays @srh88 @Gary Goodson @cannabineer @curious2garden @Diabolical666 @Aeroknow @Indacouch @lokie @any one else i forgot to add
> been busy hunying these gems View attachment 4426986View attachment 4426987View attachment 4426988View attachment 4426989View attachment 4426990View attachment 4426991View attachment 4426992View attachment 4426993
> ...


Lookin good, green. They finished up beautiful for ya.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> i see some new people around hope theyve been vetted lmao, have any confirmed how many dix they fit in the mouth? haha
> 
> in case any of you fuckers (excluding c2g you dont speak to a woman like that) thought i forgot about ya i havent just been in the garden and working long hours lets get a tc night here soon after the holidays @srh88 @Gary Goodson @cannabineer @curious2garden @Diabolical666 @Aeroknow @Indacouch @lokie @any one else i forgot to add
> been busy hunying these gems View attachment 4426986View attachment 4426987View attachment 4426988View attachment 4426989View attachment 4426990View attachment 4426991View attachment 4426992View attachment 4426993
> ...


Pretty much anytime works for me I'm holiday free this year! I'd love a clone of that Adub she's a lovely lady


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Lookin good, green. They finished up beautiful for ya.


Hey darlin', so good to see you, stop by and laugh at/with us more often


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4427170


LOL I wonder how @Jimmyjonestoo is doing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hey darlin', so good to see you, stop by and laugh at/with us more often


Will do. 
I'm in the home stretch for some course work/continued ed. and will finally have some free time.

Gonna take me a while to get caught up on the threads tho. I feel so far behind, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Will do.
> I'm in the home stretch for some course work/continued ed. and will finally have some free time.
> 
> Gonna take me a while to get caught up on the threads tho. I feel so far behind, lol.


ROFLMAO my continuing ed is due next year! I keep swearing I'll get it done early. It never happens.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO my continuing ed is due next year! I keep swearing I'll get it done early. It never happens.


Haha, waiting til the last gun's fired.
I just fool myself into believing I work better under pressure


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Haha, waiting til the last gun's fired.
> I just fool myself into believing I work better under pressure


I loved trauma for a reason ;D


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Lookin good, green. They finished up beautiful for ya.





curious2garden said:


> Pretty much anytime works for me I'm holiday free this year! I'd love a clone of that Adub she's a lovely lady


Thank you that one came out nice real nice and I only popped 1. The rest of the pack went in water last night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


He should get together with Tom Waits and his little guitar.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2019)

Whoa California..you feeling a little under the weather? You’re not your usual cheery self...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Whoa California..you feeling a little under the weather? You’re not your usual cheery self...
> 
> View attachment 4427234


Santa Barbara needs the rain ASAP! 

I heard it's burning really fast over there 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Santa Barbara needs the rain ASAP!
> 
> I heard it's burning really fast over there
> 
> SH420


With all the fire reports coming from over there it sounds like you guys live in a BBQ pit?

Keep your heads down & your bushes wet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 26, 2019)

Here's my outlook, N SLO county


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Here's my outlook, N SLO countyView attachment 4427251


What site is that? I like the graphics.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> i see some new people around hope theyve been vetted lmao, have any confirmed how many dix they fit in the mouth? haha
> 
> in case any of you fuckers (excluding c2g you dont speak to a woman like that) thought i forgot about ya i havent just been in the garden and working long hours lets get a tc night here soon after the holidays @srh88 @Gary Goodson @cannabineer @curious2garden @Diabolical666 @Aeroknow @Indacouch @lokie @any one else i forgot to add
> been busy hunying these gems View attachment 4426986View attachment 4426987View attachment 4426988View attachment 4426989View attachment 4426990View attachment 4426991View attachment 4426992View attachment 4426993
> ...


What's the purple one? I like the colors, looks kinda like Grape Ape.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> What site is that? I like the graphics.


Weather Underground


----------



## srh88 (Nov 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He should get together with Tom Waits and his little guitar.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Santa Barbara needs the rain ASAP!
> 
> I heard it's burning really fast over there
> 
> SH420


My daughter is evacuated. Rain can’t come fast enough


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter is evacuated. Rain can’t come fast enough




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2019)

srh88 said:


>


little disappointed... I thought he was going to rock that hello kitty guitar.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> little disappointed... I thought he was going to rock that hello kitty guitar.


It's a whole series. John 5 does a good job. So does zach wilde. But the one I posted is the funniest


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Here's my outlook, N SLO countyView attachment 4427251


@cannabineer 's forecast


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2019)

Heading to Tennessee tomorrow, supposed to storm. Lol. Always road trip in the rain. Me and my daughter, first time we took a solo trip before. Should be fun. 7 hrs without traffic. Keep iPad charged. Check.lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2019)

Fudge aficionados? Try some from uranus. 

https://www.uranusgeneralstore.com/fudge-from-uranus/a-taste-of-uranus/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=CM+-+Prospecting+-+Conversions+(CBO)+Nov.'19&utm_content=Holidays+-+Taste+of+Uranus+pk+-+Copy&utm_term=Broad+-+Purchase+LALs&fbclid=IwAR2xA4CANx8zPF9nlcNsplx9aOYjEEc9AnqfdcNVF5vmMEKqCe_Z2xIHVfk


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Rollitup mods deleted my comment, lol. Funny how some folks can comment on their strains but when I do I get deleted. Funny how that works.
> 
> Dynoberry bites is black dog x grape sato. I had description written up but mods deleted but if you want to know more hit me up.


Weird.
Your seeds sound very nice.

Are you selling them? If so, your comment could look like unpaid advertising to the mods.
I can't speak for them tho...  (I never saw the deleted comment.)

Seen any hermies?
My environment is moderately stressful by default so I try not to run plants that are "sensitive", regardless of how awsomely fantabulous the weed lemmings say it is.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Weird.
> Your seeds sound very nice.
> 
> Are you selling them? If so, your comment could look like unpaid advertising to the mods.
> ...


Yeah the sato can be a bit finicky so might not be what you're looking for as far as stress related issues. 

Light leaks and environmental swings seem to be the causes of the few intersex issues reported with the sato crosses. Out of 40+ plants ive seen or heard ran, there have been a few plants with early set male parts but I think most were plucked and no more issues.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4427170


if there is any justice in the afterlife, he's getting raped by the kool aid man 24/7


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Weird.
> Your seeds sound very nice.
> 
> Are you selling them? If so, your comment could look like unpaid advertising to the mods.
> ...


"weed lemmings"....i have a new term, thank you....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Heading to Tennessee tomorrow, supposed to storm. Lol. Always road trip in the rain. Me and my daughter, first time we took a solo trip before. Should be fun. 7 hrs without traffic. Keep iPad charged. Check.lol


* 2 Miles WSW Gatlinburg TN *



Click here for hazard details and duration
Wind Advisory

 
NOW until
6:00pm Wed





Wind Advisory
This
Afternoon





Sunny
High: 64 °F
Tonight






Mostly Clear
Low: 32 °F
Thanksgiving
Day





Sunny
High: 51 °F
Thursday
Night





Mostly Cloudy
Low: 38 °F
Friday






Partly Sunny
High: 56 °F
Friday
Night





Mostly Cloudy
Low: 44 °F
Saturday






Chance
Showers
High: 58 °F
Saturday
Night





Showers
Low: 49 °F
 


*Detailed Forecast*

*This Afternoon*
Sunny, with a high near 64. West wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.
*Tonight*
Mostly clear, with a low around 32. West wind 5 to 10 mph.
*Thanksgiving Day*
Sunny, with a high near 51. Calm wind becoming north around 5 mph in the afternoon.
*Thursday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 38. North wind around 5 mph becoming calm in the evening.
*Friday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 56. Calm wind.
*Friday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 44.
*Saturday*
A 50 percent chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 58.
*Saturday Night*
Showers. Low around 49. Chance of precipitation is 80%.
*Sunday*
A 50 percent chance of showers, mainly before 1pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 56.
*Sunday Night*
A 50 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 35.
*Monday*
A 30 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 41.
*Monday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30.
*Tuesday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 46.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "weed lemmings"....i have a new term, thank you....


No doubt you've heard the ol "one bad apple spoils the barrel" analogy. 
It's extra true when it comes to hermies. 

And the seeds are worthless (most of the time). 

Sometimes basic grower error causes hermies and it's dumb to blame genetics. 
Wilting or overwatering come to mind. 

Root problems are bad.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 28, 2019)

My morning front porch smoke.

#notinfloridaanymore
I actually think it feels great!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> No doubt you've heard the ol "one bad apple spoils the barrel" analogy.


Same is true with wine tanks and Asian lady beetles... (fwiw)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My morning front porch smoke.
> 
> #notinfloridaanymore
> I actually think it feels great!
> ...


they need a "puzzled" imogi....like  but turned about 15degrees, like it's looking at it funny....


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My morning front porch smoke.
> 
> #notinfloridaanymore
> I actually think it feels great!
> ...


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2019)

@tyler.durden


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @tyler.durden



Nice. She took a rather leisurely tempo (with less to do) compared with most classical recordings. Check it -

















Classical musicians rock hardest


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Same is true with wine tanks and Asian lady beetles... (fwiw)


I have no idea what either of those are, but that isn’t stopping my mind from coming up with all manner of inappropriate images. What is the main gun on a wine tank? Grape treads or tread grapes!? Not touching the Asian lady beetle while someone might see.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Assuming I go back to work I'm going to get some of those lead glasses, sweet!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4428945


ROFLMAO at that point I'll just do the time........


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 30, 2019)

Took the little one ice skating last night. She had a blast. Pretty cool place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Took the little one ice skating last night. She had a blast. Pretty cool place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's nice that they let the midgets with walkers skate too...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's nice that they let the midgets with walkers skate too...


Lol. I had never seen them before. I haven’t been ice skating since I was a kid. Pretty good idea. My daughter was able to somewhat skate without it after a short time. And no, I didn’t skate. Someone had to take pics..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. I had never seen them before. I haven’t been ice skating since I was a kid. Pretty good idea. My daughter was able to somewhat skate without it after a short time. And no, I didn’t skate. Someone had to take pics..


we have an ice skating rink here, at the ski resort (OberGatlinburg.....uber alles....) and i've seen a lot of people with bloody heads coming out of it. ice is hard, and skates are sharp....the "walkers" are probably a good idea


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2019)

oops


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2019)

Get a phone call from a "toll free" number last night saying there was possible fraud on my card and gave the last 4 of the card number. First thing I think of is scam... then they call back and the wife is talking to them and when they asked for my name I told her hang up. Called the card services # on the card and I guess the call was legit (looked up the number also). Someone charged a little over $200 at Wally World, I have no idea how they got the number, but my card is dead now... I would have thought the caller ID would show fraud services or something.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 30, 2019)

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Get a phone call from a "toll free" number last night saying there was possible fraud on my card and gave the last 4 of the card number. First thing I think of is scam... then they call back and the wife is talking to them and when they asked for my name I told her hang up. Called the card services # on the card and I guess the call was legit (looked up the number also). Someone charged a little over $200 at Wally World, I have no idea how they got the number, but my card is dead now... I would have thought the caller ID would show fraud services or something.


You did exactly what I would do on any unsolicited calls. I imagine the CC companies are used to hangups. I have email and text notification on all my cards for any charges. I’m lucky none of my accounts have been hacked so far.


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420









Fucker kept us waiting for 4 min.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Get a phone call from a "toll free" number last night saying there was possible fraud on my card and gave the last 4 of the card number. First thing I think of is scam... then they call back and the wife is talking to them and when they asked for my name I told her hang up. Called the card services # on the card and I guess the call was legit (looked up the number also). Someone charged a little over $200 at Wally World, I have no idea how they got the number, but my card is dead now... I would have thought the caller ID would show fraud services or something.


Same thing happened to me last July. It said Fraud Services but who believes that anyway? 

I've gotten scam calls the said fraud services too, so scammers try that route too.

Called the number and the first thing out of the girl's mouth is give me your card number. I said fuck you and you could tell she wasn't expecting that so I called back and got another person. Usually scammers will just say fuck you back.

If they only charged $200 at one place they must be getting smarter.

They tried charging shit all over the world on mine, from Hong Kong to Canada to Kansas but the fraud services rejected everything except a dozen charges for new Netflix accounts. Would have been thousands of dollars that I didn't have in there anyway. Called Netflix and they refunded the money and shut down the new accounts. They went through every attempted fraud charge on the phone and I had to say no I didn't try to buy that.

This shit sucks but it's apparently pretty easy to do, lots of people getting hacked and the bank can never give you any tips on how to avoid it. Banks contract out for fraud services, they don't do it themselves.

99% chance you're vulnerable when you buy stuff off the internet and who doesn't do that? Not everybody accepts PayPal that gives you a little insulation.

Welcome to 21st century crime.


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> This shit sucks but it's apparently pretty easy to do, lots of people getting hacked and the bank can never give you any tips on how to avoid it. Banks* contract out for fraud services, they don't do it themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to 21st century crime.


Just another weak link. 

I've had a few calls where they called me and asked for security info.
Fuck Off, you called me so you already have that info is the standard reply.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 30, 2019)

@Bareback what a game. Congrats bro. 12 men? Really!?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 30, 2019)

Damn @jerryb73 can you believe that shit..... WAR EAGLE BABY!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2019)

So, I just learned this has become a thing.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2wRxDeI7u2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2t6blWDyzj/


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2019)

Lethal weapon at 4:05


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> So, I just learned this has become a thing.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I wonder what they've done to their cooch...


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder what they've done to their cooch...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 1, 2019)

Home alone after 615 miles today. This drink and smoke are well deserved. Well they were, I’m on to round 2.lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Home alone after 615 miles today. This drink and smoke are well deserved. Well they were, I’m on to round 2.lol


Glad you made it OK.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder what they've done to their cooch...


operative term is Tubeworm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2019)

Hero with a tusk helped stop London Bridge terror attack

A Polish man, Lukasz, who helped fight off the London Bridge terrorist, grabbed a narwhal tusk from where he was working and suffered five stab wounds as he fought Usman Khan.









WTF? Am I the only one that does not have access to a narwhal tusk?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2019)

lokie said:


> Hero with a tusk helped stop London Bridge terror attack
> 
> A Polish man, Lukasz, who helped fight off the London Bridge terrorist, grabbed a narwhal tusk from where he was working and suffered five stab wounds as he fought Usman Khan.
> 
> ...



How appropriate that this is posted in the "Random *Jabber* Jibber" thread. Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How appropriate that this is posted in the "Random *Jabber* Jibber" thread. Lol.


That’s a bit (uni)corny, but still...

plus rep for that one!


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Only in the workplace. 

And the mall...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2019)

"That's the fairly unsurprising finding of a British survey that warns of the high sugar content of festive hot drinks offered by chains including Starbucks and Costa Coffee.
It found that Starbucks' venti-sized Signature Caramel Hot Chocolate with whipped cream and oat milk contains the equivalent of 23 teaspoons of sugar, and 758 calories. Venti cups are 20 ounces (590 ml)."


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 3, 2019)

The weather man just said. “The coast can go all winter without a freeze depending on weather conditions “ well no shit... wouldn’t that apply anywhere? Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> The weather man just said. “The coast can go all winter without a freeze depending on weather conditions “ well no shit... wouldn’t that apply anywhere? Lol


The consequences of leaving out “likely”


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> The weather man just said. “The coast can go all winter without a freeze depending on weather conditions “ well no shit... wouldn’t that apply anywhere? Lol


Don’t take it personal. It’s the weather man after all. 
I’ve never seen a profession where you can be so wrong and change your mind so often and still be employed.....except politics or being married to me or.....wait what was we talking about.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 4, 2019)

Any members grown this strain?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Any members grown this strain?
> View attachment 4431472


I did, about 4 yrs ago. It was ok, decent quality high. Susceptible to bud rot when cold and humid, and cold is needed to develop the purple


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I did, about 4 yrs ago. It was ok, decent quality high. Susceptible to bud rot when cold and humid, and cold is needed to develop the purple


The original cut of it that I got around 2004 didn’t need cold to develop purple. Not sure how purple it would get with super warm nightime temps, but regular nightime temps would get super purple.
Had the flimsy branching from the bigbud in it. 

I tried a granddad cut a few yrs back and it def wasn’t the same as the original cut from the bay area. Not as purple. Not as potent tasting or smelling. Sort of more like grape ape imo.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Any members grown this strain?
> View attachment 4431472


That picture of theirs looks like shit lol. I can’t believe they even have that pic up trying to represent their GDP beans. Lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> The original cut of it that I got around 2004 didn’t need cold to develop purple. Not sure how purple it would get with super warm nightime temps, but regular nightime temps would get super purple.
> Had the flimsy branching from the bigbud in it.
> 
> I tried a granddad cut a few yrs back and it def wasn’t the same as the original cut from the bay area. Not as purple. Not as potent tasting or smelling. Sort of more like grape ape imo.


Original GDP was my favorite. Definitely not the same anymore. Cherry pie was another favorite for me. 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That picture of theirs looks like shit lol. I can’t believe they even have that pic up trying to represent their GDP beans. Lol


I keep seeing that cola as a penis


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Original GDP was my favorite. Definitely not the same anymore. Cherry pie was another favorite for me.
> 
> SH420


A purple that i would love to have once again would be the purple nepal i had before. It was a much better yielding purps compared to the GDP


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> A purple that i would love to have once again would be the purple nepal i had before. It was a much better yielding purps compared to the GDP


I tried to extend the season by moving them into a greenhouse; had a small heater so they didn't freeze. The purple developed and was almost black. Looked damned cool, but all the buds developed rot; and though ok the quality wasn't special enough to warrant further time. A buddy also said it wasn't the same GDP he had experience with a few years prior


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I tried to extend the season by moving them into a greenhouse; had a small heater so they didn't freeze. The purple developed and was almost black. Looked damned cool, but all the buds developed rot; and though ok the quality wasn't special enough to warrant further time. A buddy also said it wasn't the same GDP he had experience with a few years prior


The “original” GDP cut i had was when I still lived in Salinas. That fricken fog would roll in just about everyday. With almost any strain I had at that pad, it was time to chop when you saw budrot lol.
I took that same cut with me when I moved to Stockton and although it would get some budrot here and there, it didn’t get it any more than a different indica in the same conditions.

I never grew that strain outdoor, so have no idea what it did like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I tried to extend the season by moving them into a greenhouse; had a small heater so they didn't freeze. The purple developed and was almost black. Looked damned cool, but all the buds developed rot; and though ok the quality wasn't special enough to warrant further time. A buddy also said it wasn't the same GDP he had experience with a few years prior


Oh, I just remembered! That last gdp cut i tried a few years ago was Kens Gdp. I was thinking it would be the real deal because he is supposedly the guy who made the gdp. i thought wrong lmao


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, I just remembered! That last gdp cut i tried a few years ago was Kens Gdp. I was thinking it would be the real deal because he is supposedly the guy who made the gdp. i thought wrong lmao


Yes, that was it: Ken's GDP


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 4, 2019)

Cold and snowy


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4431593View attachment 4431595
> Cold and snowy


Weird looking snails


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, that was it: Ken's GDP


I got some Ken's cut GDP seeds. I ran Ken's bay 11 cookies. Awesome bud but nothing crazy. So I never ran the GDP yet


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok so nobody got the dick shaped bud and “Members” comment as a joke. 
I was funny when I typed it hahahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Ok so nobody got the dick shaped bud and “Members” comment as a joke.
> I was funny when I typed it hahahaha





cannabineer said:


> I keep seeing that cola as a penis


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 4, 2019)

I missed your comment mate no dick jokes get passed you. 
I like to think of you as a penis joke ninja fighting back against the uprising of butthole and vagina jokes


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I keep seeing that cola as a penis





Aeroknow said:


> A purple that i would love to have once again would be the purple nepal i had before. It was a much better yielding purps compared to the GDP



Cool. Did it too look like penis?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2019)

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Dec 4, 2019)

Has anyone seen a flick called “ The Happy Time Murders “ .... 

It’s a muppet movie...... not a family friendly one either. WTF ..... I think sunshine wrote the the script.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Has anyone seen a flick called “ The Happy Time Murders “ ....
> 
> It’s a muppet movie...... not a family friendly one either. WTF ..... *I think sunshine wrote the the script.*


I've been wondering where he went


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I missed your comment mate no dick jokes get passed you.
> I like to think of you as a penis joke ninja fighting back against the uprising of butthole and vagina jokes


It’s a hard job, so to speak. Butthole jokes especially are following close behind.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2019)

Did I taste a penis in this thread? Could use some spice, maybe a little cumin.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I keep seeing that cola as a penis


That's in need of lube, that thing has been rubbed raw.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4432039


Idk chunky I think iron man was telling cap he wanted to fuck him. 

After the muppet movie I watched last night I think anything is possible. ( The Happy Time Murders )


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2019)

I stumbled across this on the internet today. They digitalized the JFK assassination bullet fragments. In case somebody wants to write JFK conspiracy book #1,246.


Spoiler



psssssst. Oswald did it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4432212
> I stumbled across this on the internet today. They digitalized the JFK assassination bullet fragments. In case somebody wants to write JFK conspiracy book #1,246.
> 
> 
> ...


trump ordered rudy to travel back in time to get the Cubans to recruit Oswald, while simultaneously sending psychic messages to Jack Ruby, to "avenge Kennedy"....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2019)

Might be a little damp this evening...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4432627


I thought all kids looked and eagerly waited with hope and anticipation of a second peek.

My Ex's kid at 15 would cover his eyes and look away from the "Boob Tube" every time a tit was revealed
and often if a bra was uncovered, although he would watch beach movies without turning away.
That kid was all fucked up in the head anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> I thought all kids looked and eagerly waited with hope and anticipation of a second peek.
> 
> My Ex's kid at 15 would cover his eyes and look away from the "Boob Tube" every time a tit was revealed
> and often if a bra was uncovered, although he would watch beach movies without turning away.
> That kid was all fucked up in the head anyway.


Titsophrenia?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 7, 2019)

I take smoooth smoke as the 1st box that needs a check mark


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2019)

​


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)

I am speechless.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4433063
> I am speechless.


a Camel D’oh


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice night temp in 50’s.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4433156


Me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)

Just sayin...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4432627


to think a Scientologist on cocaine in Burbank said “baby yoda” in a meeting a year ago and now it’s all this...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4433156


that didn't go where i thought it was heading as i scrolled down.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2019)

KFC Just Released a Log That Smells Like Fried Chicken, So Light Up That Fireplace


Chestnuts roasting over a fried chicken-scented fire.




www.bestproducts.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4433620
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s preposterous! I’ve been turning fried chicken into logs for years, no one ever paid me to poop in their fireplace!

Touché Harlan, touché.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4433620
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slowly turns extra crispy all on its own


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> slowly turns extra crispy all on its own


Probably not a great choice for camping unless you want visitors. 
@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I want a Jesus action figure.



I will wave it over my water. If nothing happens, I *shall *demand a refund.

~edit~ bet Mary Magdalen grooved on that Gliding Action


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably not a great choice for camping unless you want visitors.
> @GreatwhiteNorth
> View attachment 4433638


Like this brainiac?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like this brainiac?
> 
> View attachment 4433691


That is a pretty good visual metaphor for T&T. Dear God, please send the next quality idiot.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2019)

Finshaggy could at least drop by for Christmas to share some of the millions he has made by now,


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Finshaggy could at least drop by for Christmas to share some of the millions he has made by now,


If we're talking _Treponema pallidum_ he's gotta have made billions by now


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like this brainiac?
> 
> View attachment 4433691


TIMOTHY!!!!!! That guy gave my workmates and me oodles of funtime reading. Wonder what ever happened to that little arctic fox?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4433698


lol @ Virgin Barbie

More Jesus action figures



This one slays me."Nobody fux widda Jesus."



And just because


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I want a Jesus action figure.
> 
> View attachment 4433684
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4433715


Supermax nativity

Do the livestock have ankle bracelets?



My daughter lived in Stockton for some months. She reports that IT IS THAT BAD

Sometimes I miss @Urca


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4433742


@Spinworm


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> TIMOTHY!!!!!! That guy gave my workmates and me oodles of funtime reading. Wonder what ever happened to that little arctic fox?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lol...





SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2019)

What the fuck was that??!! ^^^


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What the fuck was that??!! ^^^


Much and good weed was involved


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What the fuck was that??!! ^^^



How many more times have you watched it? Come on man, you know it's catchy as fuck! And pretty fkn funny! But, I feel higher than usual.

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2019)

Damn spammers are busy tonight.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Just because 







I watched a couple more... these guys are pretty funny and actually make some good music. 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> How many more times have you watched it? Come on man, you know it's catchy as fuck! And pretty fkn funny! But, I feel higher than usual.
> 
> SH420


Oh I agree, listened to it 3 times. But it still is so fucking out of leftfield it staggers you; hence "WTF was that??!"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh I agree, listened to it 3 times. But it still is so fucking out of leftfield it staggers you; hence "WTF was that??!"


Totally!!!

SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Supermax nativity
> 
> Do the livestock have ankle bracelets?
> 
> ...


i grew up in stockton - this is especially relevant and relates to me on many levels - i will never miss that fucking shithole (currently still murder capital of the US)


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> i grew up in stockton - this is especially relevant and relates to me on many levels - i will never miss that fucking shithole (currently still murder capital of the US)


^ my bad. i guess Chicago may actually have us beat this year. so i guess we have that going for us....








NeighborhoodScout’s Murder Capitals of America – 2022 - NeighborhoodScout


2022 Top 30 Cities in the U.S. with the Highest Murder Rates, Ranked Big cities and small, our crime research reveal the 30 cities in America with the highest number of murders per 1,000 residents. Murder is the willful (non-negligent) killing of one human being by another. We limited our...



www.neighborhoodscout.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> i grew up in stockton - this is especially relevant and relates to me on many levels - i will never miss that fucking shithole (currently still murder capital of the US)


Fuckin Stockton! I used to tell people I lived in Lodi because I was embarrassed to say Stockton, almost Lodi. I could throw a rock and hit Lower Sac rd but was not quite Lodi.
When I was evacuated for the first month I was staying with some friends in Lockeford. I knew hella quick I wanted nothing to do with Paradise anymore, and fuck all of Butte Co!!!!I was super close to buying property out near you. Looked all over Calaveras co. And surrounding areas for some property to build on. 
I would be fucking very disappointed every time i’d go to look at each property. Fucking agents would do some trickery with pictures. Almost every lot was on a hill. Mostly unusable. I’d find a decent one and then come to find out the wells are hella deep, require an engineered septic and no power on property. Too much money.
















Ended up back in Butte co


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin Stockton! I used to tell people I lived in Lodi. I could throw a rock and hit Lower Sac rd but was not quite Lodi.
> When I was evacuated for the first month I was staying with some friends in Lockeford. I knew hella quick I wanted nothing to do with Paradise anymore, and fuck all of Butte Co!!!!I was super close to buying property out near you. Looked all over Calaveras co. And surrounding areas for some property to build on.
> I would be fucking very disappointed every time i’d go to look at each property. Fucking agents would do some trickery with pictures. Almost every lot was on a hill. Mostly unusable. I’d find a decent one and then come to find out the wells are hella deep, require an engineered septic and no power on property. Too much money.
> 
> ...


some of the worst people i have ever met in my life came from lodi, so no surprise there, bro. -- they have a serious infestation of white pride shit-for-brains religious zealots and then the diametrically opposed wanne-be rappers and thugs. stockton and lodi are violent as fuck. people literally die by the hundreds almost daily, and it almost all goes unreported.

Lockeford and Calaveras are substantially more rural - and while they are way more peaceful, they have their share of fucked up criminals too. Just another breed. Mostly meth freaks and thiefs.

Butte is a beautiful county. Barely any crime for some reason. Maybe the weather?

Haven't had a chance to speak to you since the fires, and just wanted to wish you well. I know that bullshit was hard on you and i hope you and your family made out Okay. If there is ever anything I can do to help out while you rebuild, I wanted to say that you ccan give me a shout.

A fellow Mountaineer,

Pinny


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Haven't had a chance to speak to you since the fires, and just wanted to wish you well. I know that bullshit was hard on you and i hope you and your family made out Okay. If there is ever anything I can do to help out while you rebuild, I wanted to say that you ccan give me a shout.
> 
> A fellow Mountaineer,
> 
> Pinny


You’re badass! Thanks bro.


scumrot derelict said:


> Butte is a beautiful county. Barely any crime for some reason. Maybe the weather?


Plenty of crime here. This is the new hotspot for Canadas Most wanted? They come here to be heroin dealers I guess. 26lbs!!! Holy shit.








2017 Canada murder suspect arrested in Oroville, authorities say


A man wanted in connection with a 2017 slaying in Canada was arrested hundreds of miles away in Oroville, the Butte County Sheriff's Office announced Monday.




www.kcra.com


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You’re badass! Thanks bro.
> 
> Plenty of crime here. This is the new hotspot for Canadas Most wanted? They come here to be heroin dealers I guess. 26lbs!!! Holy shit.
> 
> ...


Butte trying to get in on the Cali-crime spree. that's fucking adorable. 26lbs? i probably shot that much into the vein under my own dick during 2001-2009!!!!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @Spinworm


FUCK YOU! 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn spammers are busy tonight.


sorry, i needed to post my opinions abt baby yoda 27 times in the same thread because i am definitely a rational adult who is 100% emotionally secure


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2019)

I wonder if it's real only because nobody looks as though they shit themselves 






SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 9, 2019)

Got a new tray. Thought somebody here might appreciate it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 9, 2019)

Daughter sent me this. Quarter Pounder with cheese.lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 9, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Daughter sent me this. Quarter Pounder with cheese.lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434399


Where they sell these at? McDowells? Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Where they sell these at? McDowells? Lol


McDopenerds ... a burger joint
(try the nuggies)
(and a side of fried)
(skip the shake; it’s meh)
thank you, smoke on through


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wonder if it's real only because nobody looks as though they shit themselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Dramatic video of plane landing in Typhoon Mangkhut a fake


It's been viewed millions of times, but it's the work of a CGI company.




www.newshub.co.nz


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Dramatic video of plane landing in Typhoon Mangkhut a fake
> 
> 
> It's been viewed millions of times, but it's the work of a CGI company.
> ...


I'm a pretty fart smeller, er uh, smart feller

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm a pretty fart smeller, er uh, smart feller
> 
> SH420


LOL you made me look!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 10, 2019)

Today we tied a record of warmest December day ever for our area. 85. Tomorrow 69


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Today we tied a record of warmest December day ever for our area. 85. Tomorrow 69


Remind me (with suitable vagueness) where


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Remind me (with suitable vagueness) where


Florida


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Florida


Derp thanks


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Derp thanks


I’m sure it’s the bear grease


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Remind me (with suitable vagueness) where


I was going to say Anita Bryant land.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was going to say Anita Bryant land.


I can do without that moralistic harpy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I can do without that moralistic harpy


And the juice she rode in on.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And the juice she rode in on.


Ugly insulin load


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Took a piss in between cutting habaneros and didn’t wash my hands first. Now my balls feel spicy.


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2019)

You know that moment in the van when you realise there never was any candy...
That's what marriage is.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Took a piss in between cutting habaneros and didn’t wash my hands first. Now my balls feel spicy.


@Bobby schmeckle likes spicy meatballs... you should call him over for a tasting 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Bobby schmeckle likes spicy meatballs... you should call him over for a tasting
> 
> SH420


That’ll cost him.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’ll cost him.


Oh by the way, to get rid of spicy, dip your balls in milk or rub bread on them... I think that's how it works 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 11, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh by the way, to get rid of spicy, dip your balls in milk or rub bread on them... I think that's how it works
> 
> SH420


Nah, Bengay is recommended by 4 out of 5 doctors.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh by the way, to get rid of spicy, dip your balls in milk or rub bread on them... I think that's how it works
> 
> SH420


Sounds more like a delicacy than a solution. Whole milk? Will lactaid work? Any tutorials by chance?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sounds more like a delicacy than a solution. Whole milk? Will lactaid work? Any tutorials by chance?



Just add milk and meatballs. Additional flavors optional. Turn on, hope for the best.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 11, 2019)

The boyfriend pillow! It will hug you when no one else will


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Took a piss in between cutting habaneros and didn’t wash my hands first. Now my balls feel spicy.


I was picking Boonie peppers in the jungle and had about half a coffee can full and I took off my hat to wipe sweat from my forehead with my hand, stupid stupid idea. I couldn't see for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’ll cost him.


I'm willing to pay good money for spicy balls.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm willing to pay good money for spicy balls.







How about salty?


----------



## The Loafter (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And the juice she rode in on.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was picking Boonie peppers in the jungle and had about half a coffee can full and I took off my hat to wipe sweat from my forehead with my hand, stupid stupid idea. I couldn't see for about 15 minutes.


I’ve also picked my nose without forgetting to rinse my hands. Felt like a dragon the rest of the day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ve also picked my nose without forgetting to rinse my hands. Felt like a dragon the rest of the day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh by the way, to get rid of spicy, dip your balls in milk or rub bread on them... I think that's how it works
> 
> SH420


and if not, you've just breaded them for deep frying


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2019)

I have way too much help this morning...


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2019)

*Miss Universe Canada Dressed Up As Legal Cannabis, Because Of Course*


Dayum! I think the costume needs harvested...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Miss Universe Canada Dressed Up As Legal Cannabis, Because Of Course*
> View attachment 4435887
> 
> Dayum! I think the costume needs harvested...


Needs CalMag.

Aboot a pound (cause Canada).


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have way too much help this morning...
> View attachment 4435843


Cute pussy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Miss Universe Canada Dressed Up As Legal Cannabis, Because Of Course*
> View attachment 4435887
> 
> Dayum! I think the costume needs harvested...


They need to pay attention to Brazil where this is done right!


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Miss Universe Canada Dressed Up As Legal Cannabis, Because Of Course*
> View attachment 4435887
> 
> Dayum! I think the costume needs harvested...


Edibles?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2019)

@tyler.durden started a calendar business?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2019)

srh88 said:


> @tyler.durden started a calendar business?
> View attachment 4435939


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4436019


Where'd you get the video of @Bobby schmeckle ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Where'd you get the video of @Bobby schmeckle ?



I follow him on Penisgram. He has exactly 69 followers (swallowers?)...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I follow him on Penisgram. He has exactly 69 followers (swallowers?)...


***googles penisgram to see if it exists***


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 12, 2019)

Answer: no. But it did bring me to this website that’s pretty cool
And no, unfortunately this is not my website.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2019)

A little sandblasting and you're good to go








Photos: Decommissioned Titan II Missile Complex for sale — LUXE Realty Photography


Photographs of the Titan II Missile Complex for sale in Arizona. EPIC Images by Casey James / Luxe Realty Photography.




www.luxerealtyphotography.com


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> A little sandblasting and you're good to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a different reality I could see myself own that!

Underground temps are a constant. 
“The _temperature_ of the Earth down 20 or 30 feet is a relatively _constant_ number year-round, somewhere between 50 and 60 degrees” 

And I'm sure there are few neighbors to complain about any "skunk" that may. or may not. be in the vicinity.


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> A little sandblasting and you're good to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent many hours inside multiple ones of those in Kansas. You can see the springs the platforms are mounted on in case of a nuclear blast.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2019)

lokie said:


> In a different reality I could see myself own that!
> View attachment 4436224
> Underground temps are a constant.
> “The _temperature_ of the Earth down 20 or 30 feet is a relatively _constant_ number year-round, somewhere between 50 and 60 degrees”
> ...


That second gif looks an awful lot like my current home patch.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2019)

@neosapien 

Just received this from China.

Can you verify it's reasonably safe to open? What's your mod like opinion?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I spent many hours inside multiple ones of those in Kansas. You can see the springs the platforms are mounted on in case of a nuclear blast.



I'm buying this and turning it into a club or gay bar. 'The Thirsty Missile', or something like that. There doesn't seem to be many other such places in the area, so we should do quite well...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 13, 2019)

The Ganja Gods heard my prayers. Perfect harvesting weather.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @neosapien
> 
> Just received this from China.
> View attachment 4436365
> Can you verify it's reasonably safe to open? What's your mod like opinion?


It is well known in China that Dongguan makes the absolute best dongs. I would open it and enjoy immediately.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The Ganja Gods heard my prayers. Perfect harvesting weather.View attachment 4436459


I thought you were in CA.. what's up with that celcius nonsense?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 13, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I thought you were in CA.. what's up with that celcius nonsense?


Lol nonsense. Nah, it came free with my Chinese cob fixtures.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol nonsense. Nah, it came free with my Chinese cob fixtures.


This is murica'.. we count our weather in F's here. Stands for units of Freedom


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah! The ℃ really stands for Communism!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 13, 2019)

Victory habanero nachos


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Victory habanero nachosView attachment 4436639


Yah, I’d dip my balls in that.

Believe it or not, that’s a compliment. Not a lot of things I’d dip my balls in, especially when it involves spicy peppers.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol nonsense. Nah, it came free with my Chinese cob fixtures.


You’ve come to the dark side. 
Using Celsius is a gateway measurement to the metric system!!!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)

A penis is longer when you use centimeters.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> A penis is longer when you use centimeters.


Really big if you use millimeters. Of course it will be an oppressed commie penis


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Really big if you use millimeters. Of course it will be an oppressed commie penis


I go by pennies like nails. That way she knows I'm handy and if it's a he I'm handy for the right price


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @neosapien
> 
> Just received this from China.
> View attachment 4436365
> Can you verify it's reasonably safe to open? What's your mod like opinion?


search tje item number and this safety gate is what pops up
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dreambaby-Chelsea-40-in-H-Extra-Tall-and-Extra-Wide-Auto-Close-Security-Gate-in-Black-with-Extensions-L792B/100496339
so i would definitely not open that, i'd send it back immediately


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2019)

Everyone knows you've gotta double-bag gasoline...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yah, I’d dip my balls in that.
> 
> Believe it or not, that’s a compliment. Not a lot of things I’d dip my balls in, especially when it involves spicy peppers.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


I always liked cookie thumper the best...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I always liked cookie thumper the best...



I like that one, but this short film is the craziest shit. It's creative, better than their music - 







If that's not dark enough, this one's a trip - 









Not sure why I like them so much


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I like that one, but this short film is the craziest shit. It's creative, better than their music -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that they were in that weird robot movie


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I like that they were in that weird robot movie



I actually watched that because I like them so much. To date, it was the absolute worst movie I have seen. Just terrible, I was SO happy when they died. Spoiler alert...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2019)

So I’ve been kicking ass in my fantasy league this year. Playoff started last week, I was on a buy cuz I’m so awesome. This week when it counts, getting my ass handed to me


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4437504


Looks like there's a lot of stuff in the background to help you forget. I'd like to try a couple of those drafts.


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 16, 2019)

Well going to get my first tooth pulled today. Never had any cavities filled or any other dental work in 33yrs. Besides a jaw spreader and retainer when I was younger. Terrified of needless too. Scared to death, have thought about canceling already. To bad I won't.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2019)

My buddy was in Atlanta this weekend and went to this place. 




That’s my pickup line.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Well going to get my first tooth pulled today. Never had any cavities filled or any other dental work in 33yrs. Besides a jaw spreader and retainer when I was younger. Terrified of needless too. Scared to death, have thought about canceling already. To bad I won't.


i've had tooth trouble in the past...now i have an upper plate...go to the dentist.
the needle does suck, but not nearly as much as an abcess


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My buddy was in Atlanta this weekend and went to this place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437842
> ...


why do i feel like if i was really lucky i wouldn't be rubbing a big wooden dick?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Well going to get my first tooth pulled today. Never had any cavities filled or any other dental work in 33yrs. Besides a jaw spreader and retainer when I was younger. Terrified of needless too. Scared to death, have thought about canceling already. To bad I won't.


Like you, I had zero problems with my teeth until I was in my early 30s. 

Now I'm 54 and have multiple implants, root canals, and crowns. 
All of that shit is fucking torture and costs a fortune.

Take care of your teeth.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've had tooth trouble in the past...now i have an upper plate...go to the dentist.
> the needle does suck, but not nearly as much as an abcess


Agreed.. all the broken bones, cuts and bruises.. dang abscess was the worst pain I have ever had. It's just intense constant throbbing. Shitll drive you crazy


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 16, 2019)

Well it's out, worst part was gagging after getting the shot, and convincing myself to go through with it afterwards. Was actually not that bad.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Well it's out, worst part was gagging after getting the shot, and convincing myself to go through with it afterwards. Was actually not that bad.


Are you getting an implant? 
Tons-o-fun


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you getting an implant?
> Tons-o-fun


You can get those singly?


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 16, 2019)

Wasn't really thinking about getting an implant, was one of the back molars. Should be okay without one. Biggest problem now is how to smoke, I think a gravity bong might be a viable option.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Wasn't really thinking about getting an implant, was one of the back molars. Should be okay without one. Biggest problem now is how to smoke, I think a gravity bong might be a viable option.


It's your choice. 
Teeth tend to drift more when there's extra room, plus your teeth on the other side will get used more to compensate. 

It all depends on what you are willing to tolerate. 

I have glasses but never wear them. 
My wife thinks I'm crazy but hey, I'm legal to drive without glasses so having to squint to read stuff is not a big deal. 
I don't like wearing glasses and really really don't like putting stuff in my eyes (contacts). 

I'm fine.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I wonder how @Jimmyjonestoo is doing


Hey!!!!!! I'm doing great thank you! How have things been around here? Business was awseome this year which kept me extremely busy. I did however manage to get out of town a couple times this summer for some shows which i may not get much of for a while as im gonna be a daddy! Yup. Me. Girlfriend is being induced tomorrow morning. Baby's big and healthy and ready to meet the world. Im beyond nervous today. Well i hope all is well around here and hopefully wont be su h a stranger.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey!!!!!! I'm doing great thank you! How have things been around here? Business was awseome this year which kept me extremely busy. I did however manage to get out of town a couple times this summer for some shows which i may not get much of for a while as im gonna be a daddy! Yup. Me. Girlfriend is being induced tomorrow morning. Baby's big and healthy and ready to meet the world. Im beyond nervous today. Well i hope all is well around here and hopefully wont be su h a stranger.


Congrats bro. Good to see ya


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey!!!!!! I'm doing great thank you! How have things been around here? Business was awseome this year which kept me extremely busy. I did however manage to get out of town a couple times this summer for some shows which i may not get much of for a while as im gonna be a daddy! Yup. Me. Girlfriend is being induced tomorrow morning. Baby's big and healthy and ready to meet the world. Im beyond nervous today. Well i hope all is well around here and hopefully wont be su h a stranger.


Congratulations!!

Now buckle up, it might get a little bumpy for the next 30 years or so.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey!!!!!! I'm doing great thank you! How have things been around here? Business was awseome this year which kept me extremely busy. I did however manage to get out of town a couple times this summer for some shows which i may not get much of for a while as im gonna be a daddy! Yup. Me. Girlfriend is being induced tomorrow morning. Baby's big and healthy and ready to meet the world. Im beyond nervous today. Well i hope all is well around here and hopefully wont be su h a stranger.


That is wonderful news!! You beat my new grandbaby by a month. My inbox is always open to drool over gorgeous baby pics. I hope all goes well for you guys.
hugs


----------



## srh88 (Dec 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That is wonderful news!! You beat my new grandbaby by a month. My inbox is always open to drool over gorgeous baby pics. I hope all goes well for you guys.
> hugs


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey!!!!!! I'm doing great thank you! How have things been around here? Business was awseome this year which kept me extremely busy. I did however manage to get out of town a couple times this summer for some shows which i may not get much of for a while as im gonna be a daddy! Yup. Me. Girlfriend is being induced tomorrow morning. Baby's big and healthy and ready to meet the world. Im beyond nervous today. Well i hope all is well around here and hopefully wont be su h a stranger.


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4438159


Ahhh I had no idea you guys were expecting. The acorn doesn't fall far from the tree dad


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey!!!!!! I'm doing great thank you! How have things been around here? Business was awseome this year which kept me extremely busy. I did however manage to get out of town a couple times this summer for some shows which i may not get much of for a while as im gonna be a daddy! Yup. Me. Girlfriend is being induced tomorrow morning. Baby's big and healthy and ready to meet the world. Im beyond nervous today. Well i hope all is well around here and hopefully wont be su h a stranger.


Congratulations and gooood luck.

Ages 3 - 12 are the best.

Before 3 you're always worried and after 12 you're always worried and pissed off.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Like you, I had zero problems with my teeth until I was in my early 30s.
> 
> Now I'm 54 and have multiple implants, root canals, and crowns.
> All of that shit is fucking torture and costs a fortune.
> ...


I still remember the first time I had to have a tooth pulled. In my mid 30's a wisdom tooth was filled a bunch of times and was crooked anyway so the dentist says it's not doing you any good so he sends me to an oral surgeon.

He comes in and shoots me up, then leaves while a girl was getting his stuff ready.

So I asked her how many stitches will I have.

She looks back at me kind of odd and says 'probably none unless it breaks off, Dr is pretty good with those'

So I ask well how does he stop the bleeding after he cuts it out?

And she says 'ahhh they don't cut them out.'

"Well exactly how does he get them out?"

"Luxation"

"Oh, fuck"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember the first time I had to have a tooth pulled. In my mid 30's a wisdom tooth was filled a bunch of times and was crooked anyway so the dentist says it's not doing you any good so he sends me to an oral surgeon.
> 
> He comes in and shoots me up, then leaves while a girl was getting his stuff ready.
> 
> ...


Yep, and then you get the small migrating bones chips migrating to the surface a few years later lol


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I had no idea you guys were expecting. The acorn doesn't fall far from the tree dad


That's our son roofus


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Up and getting ready to head to the hospital. Im curious how the dogs gonna react when we bring a baby home in a couple days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember the first time I had to have a tooth pulled. In my mid 30's a wisdom tooth was filled a bunch of times and was crooked anyway so the dentist says it's not doing you any good so he sends me to an oral surgeon.
> 
> He comes in and shoots me up, then leaves while a girl was getting his stuff ready.
> 
> ...


is that a nice way of saying he knocks them out with a hammer and a pair of pliers?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a nice way of saying he knocks them out with a hammer and a pair of pliers?


Not far off. I had an impacted wisdom tooth removed, it was just breaking the gum surface but was canted over at an odd angle; Dr said it would be a mess of probs if allowed to remain. I asked him to just use a local and not put me under; he refused and told me that it would be brutal and very physical lol. Any way, a chisel was also used.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a nice way of saying he knocks them out with a hammer and a pair of pliers?


As Malt said not far off. It refers to removal of the tooth via a comminution fracture of the alveolar bone. It requires the use of bone chisels, hammer and rongeurs (pliers).


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 17, 2019)

I think all doc used on me was some ancient looking elevator and the forceps/ pliers thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> I think all doc used on me was some ancient looking elevator and the forceps/ pliers thing.


Yours wasn't impacted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> I think all doc used on me was some ancient looking elevator and the forceps/ pliers thing.


they say everyone goes to their own private hell...
https://wellcomecollection.org/works?query="Eye surgery"
these are images from mine.....know it's not dentistry, but this conversation keeps evoking these for me....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they say everyone goes to their own private hell...
> https://wellcomecollection.org/works?query="Eye surgery"
> these are images from mine.....know it's not dentistry, but this conversation keeps evoking these for me....




Talk about a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, these are used for limbic relaxing incisions. They can correct an astigmatism. That's a diamond and it's a thing of beauty when used by an expert.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4438459
> 
> Talk about a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, these are used for limbic relaxing incisions. They can correct an astigmatism. That's a diamond and it's a thing of beauty when used by an expert.


there is such a fine line between medical procedure and torture....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)

Dumb criminal porn!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2019)

@DustyDuke Golden Gaytime?
Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks everyone. Up and getting ready to head to the hospital. Im curious how the dogs gonna react when we bring a baby home in a couple days.


You need a yoda hat! 









Nurse crochets Yoda hats for babies at Pittsburgh hospital


The cuteness is strong with these babies. Like Star Wars fans waiting for "Rise of Skywalker" to open, babies at a Pittsburgh hospital are lined up and ready for the latest Star Wars film. Staff dressed the newborns up at UPMC Magee-Womens Hospital in special Santa hats that have big green ears...




wjactv.com


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You need a yoda hat!
> View attachment 4438550
> 
> 
> ...


Haha saw these on the today show this morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2019)

Night security startled the shit outta me yesterday morning as I was turning on lights. 



Sorry for the crappy pic - had to zoom in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Night security startled the shit outta me yesterday morning as I was turning on lights.
> 
> View attachment 4438555
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic - had to zoom in.


Ferret or weasel?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ferret or weasel?


A member of the weasel family - Ermine or "Mustela erminea".

Good thing these don't get any bigger, they are absolutely fearless and ferocious.

If they were as big as we are, we'd be extinct.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A member of the weasel family - Ermine or "Mustela erminea".
> 
> Good thing these don't get any bigger, they are absolutely fearless and ferocious.
> 
> If they were as big as we are, we'd be extinct.


Miniature honey badger?

I bet you don't have any rodent problems...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Miniature honey badger?
> 
> I bet you don't have any rodent problems...


Was going to say can I borrow him for a couple weeks? Chuck him up in the ceiling tiles. These field mice really don't like this -20f weather and keep ghosting the pb off my victors. Or put a bell on him and do it to someone you hate...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You need a yoda hat!
> View attachment 4438550
> 
> 
> ...


Disney is gonna own her habit! Now I need to get crocheting this would be perfect for the new grandbaby


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet you don't have any rodent problems...


Nope, haven't seen any for months & we have Norway rats that get as big as a medium size cat!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow. We have a search going for 2 missing children. 6 and 4. It started at 11:30am Sunday. They just found them. Safe. That usually doesn’t happen after 3 days. +rep search crew..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Was going to say can I borrow him for a couple weeks? Chuck him up in the ceiling tiles. These field mice really don't like this -20f weather and keep ghosting the pb off my victors. Or put a bell on him and do it to someone you hate...


You need tin cats... 


SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> You need tin cats...
> View attachment 4438673
> 
> SH420


I'm not really into catch & release when it comes to rodents. 

But dispatching them should be humane, so no glue traps.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not really into catch & release when it comes to rodents.
> 
> But dispatching them should be humane, so no glue traps.


I bought a couple of Pestzilla rat electric "chairs"; fucking awesome absolutely awesome. Runs on 4 D cells, and they can't steal the bait if the batteries are good. Hearing that Zzzzzzzt makes me smile and giggle


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not really into catch & release when it comes to rodents.
> 
> But dispatching them should be humane, so no glue traps.


I used glue traps but checked them daily so I could euthanize it's captive. I thought of it as my donation to Darwinism.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> You need tin cats...
> View attachment 4438673
> 
> SH420


----------



## The Loafter (Dec 17, 2019)

Found a little souvenir after work today

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2019)

The Loafter said:


> Found a little souvenir after work today
> 
> Anyone know what it is?


You found my Cat!


----------



## The Loafter (Dec 17, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> You found my Cat!


Wlee mate your cat went down like a Goldfish. I'll send my prayers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)

Ever wonder why the bionic people didn't have enhanced genitalia?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2019)

The Loafter said:


> Found a little souvenir after work today
> 
> Anyone know what it is?



Well if my cat didn't leave it I'd have to say,
Fish hook and weights found in a "P" trap.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DustyDuke Golden Gaytime?
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 4438471


 Not going to lie they’re soooooo good, I always lick the stick clean


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Night security startled the shit outta me yesterday morning as I was turning on lights.
> 
> View attachment 4438555
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic - had to zoom in.


Nice Jack.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 18, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> keep ghosting the pb off my victors. ...


When I had a mouse problem I always set up 6 or 8 Victors (not any off brand) in a "Ring 'o Steel" / "Gauntlet of Doom" and used a fibrous cheese like Swiss packed into the bait slot. That usually got them if the PB failed. Also would polish the contact points on the trap for the smaller mice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Was going to say can I borrow him for a couple weeks? Chuck him up in the ceiling tiles. These field mice really don't like this -20f weather and keep ghosting the pb off my victors. Or put a bell on him and do it to someone you hate...


if the snap traps aren't working, the sticky traps usually do...if you can take looking at them stuck in the glue, panting, staring at you........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4438737
> Ever wonder why the bionic people didn't have enhanced genitalia?


sticker shock...steve austin was 6 million dollars, without the enhanced genitalia, it would have been 12 million with the wonder willy


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4438737
> Ever wonder why the bionic people didn't have enhanced genitalia?


Liability issues


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice Jack.


That sounds like something you probably don’t wanna hear from one urinal over.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if the snap traps aren't working, the sticky traps usually do...if you can take looking at them stuck in the glue, panting, staring at you........


At minus twenty, a glue trap is dance-floor hard.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, haven't seen any for months & we have Norway rats that get as big as a medium size cat!


I had one in my goddamn kitchen one day when. I lived there it was not fun !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> I had one in my goddamn kitchen one day when. I lived there it was not fun !


A Rat or Ermine?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Rat or Ermine?


If it was an ermine we'd have seen the new coat by now. She's pretty talented.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Rat or Ermine?


The rat wish it was an ermine they’re much cuter


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 18, 2019)

Well it's official y'all. After almost 20 hours little Rosa finally decided to come out and meet us at 7:39 am. Weighing in at 8 lbs 2 oz she's the cutest damn thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well it's official y'all. After almost 20 hours little Rosa finally decided to come out and meet us at 7:39 am. Weighing in at 8 lbs 2 oz she's the cutest damn thing I've ever seen.


grats...start saving now....


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well it's official y'all. After almost 20 hours little Rosa finally decided to come out and meet us at 7:39 am. Weighing in at 8 lbs 2 oz she's the cutest damn thing I've ever seen.


Congrats bro, it’s a game changer, for sure


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2019)

Congrats!!
I got you a coffee cup to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 18, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> When I had a mouse problem I always set up 6 or 8 Victors (not any off brand) in a "Ring 'o Steel" / "Gauntlet of Doom" and used a fibrous cheese like Swiss packed into the bait slot. That usually got them if the PB failed. Also would polish the contact points on the trap for the smaller mice.


Plugging with swiss and polishing is a good idea, have some blue cheese but fuck wasting on a mouse. (reminds me of a blue cheese and maybe horseradish deviled egg recipe I thought up. (( also Viking deviled eggs, use pickled eggs spiked with beet juice, Skol eggs) -- Then when you rip a big fart can say you just sacked Aaron Rodgers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4438737
> Ever wonder why the bionic people didn't have enhanced genitalia?


Reminds me of a buddy from school who used to say his wasn't very long but as big around as a beer can.

To which everyone would ask, 'but who are you going to fuck with something like that, a cow?'


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well it's official y'all. After almost 20 hours little Rosa finally decided to come out and meet us at 7:39 am. Weighing in at 8 lbs 2 oz she's the cutest damn thing I've ever seen.


Congrats! Welcome Rosa!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Reminds me of a buddy from school who used to say his wasn't very long but as big around as a beer can.
> 
> To which everyone would ask, 'but who are you going to fuck with something like that, a cow?'


I worked with a guy who said, if he stuck it in a pickle jar it wouldn’t reach the bottom but make friction going in. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well it's official y'all. After almost 20 hours little Rosa finally decided to come out and meet us at 7:39 am. Weighing in at 8 lbs 2 oz she's the cutest damn thing I've ever seen.


Congratulations! You picked a really nice name for her too.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well it's official y'all. After almost 20 hours little Rosa finally decided to come out and meet us at 7:39 am. Weighing in at 8 lbs 2 oz she's the cutest damn thing I've ever seen.


Congratulations, welcome to the wildest thrill ride you will ever experience!


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2019)

I will not eat all the Christmas cookies for tomorrow’s party 


....


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 19, 2019)

That could go one of 2 ways. Fat and full or fat, hungry, and dazed.


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> That could go one of 2 ways. Fat and full or fat, hungry, and dazed.


Did you just call me fat ?


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 19, 2019)

Not the intention at all, I believe I meant to portray the feeling. Ohhh first one on one with a mod, I feel special and scared at the same time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4439738


I just stared at that for like ten minutes

I like Snow Temple


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2019)

I just found out that Amazon no longer sells 18650 rechargeable lithium ion batteries! They say it's due to their concern for the safety of their customers. They may as well stop selling knives or any sharp objects, as I'm sure some idiot customers have injured themselves with those, as well. Luckily, Ebay still sells the batteries, so I bought 24 of them before this weird political climate bans them there, too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that Amazon no longer sells 18650 rechargeable lithium ion batteries! They say it's due to their concern for the safety of their customers. They may as well stop selling knives or any sharp objects, as I'm sure some idiot customers have injured themselves with those, as well. Luckily, Ebay still sells the batteries, so I bought 24 of them before this weird political climate bans them there, too


What are you using them for...last time I heard, those were vape batteries. 

Please tell me you don’t vape


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 19, 2019)

You can get a flare gun, but not batteries...

nice amazon


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> What are you using them for...last time I heard, those were vape batteries.
> 
> Please tell me you don’t vape


Okay, I don't vape. I also use them in a few different devices. Like my BBC dildos. Those fuckers really suck up the juice...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, I don't vape. I also use them in a few different devices. Like my BBC dildos. Those fuckers really suck up the juice...


I like the illuminated barber pole model; with the lit red/white spiraling stripes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, I don't vape. I also use them in a few different devices. Like my BBC dildos. *Those fuckers really suck up the juice...*


That seems counter productive.


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2019)

*Runner’s Ding Dong Comes Out During Marathon*
October 4, 2017 at 7:24 am _by Terez_ in Terez T.V.





*This funny comes to us via YouTube. “Fans who attended the Košice Peace Marathon in Slovakia got to see Kenyan Reuben Kiprop Kerio take home the win. More importantly, they got to see tenth-place finisher Jozef Urban’s dick and balls greet the morning sun and jounce vigorously through the last few meters of the race fully exposed to everyone. He’ll never get this much publicity ever again, enjoy it brother!” Watch the video below.-TO*









Runner’s Ding Dong Comes Out During Marathon | Terez Owens


This funny comes to us via YouTube. “Fans who attended the Košice Peace Marathon in Slovakia got to see Kenyan Reuben Kiprop Kerio […]




terezowens.com





The youtube video has been taken down due to terms of service issues.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2019)

These two were busted for being skunks on the porch errrr I mean porch pirates


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2019)

3 weeks ago I sent out invites for a Christmas party everyone accepted and today’s the day of the party
I’ve gone to enormous amounts of effort making cookies dressing dips spreads etc 
Every single person except 1 family cancelled today on the day of the party
This shit sucks I’m out tons of money and my heart hurts

ok now that I’m done youcan all make jokes no one wants to eat my vegan food


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> 3 weeks ago I sent out invites for a Christmas party everyone accepted and today’s the day of the party
> I’ve gone to enormous amounts of effort making cookies dressing dips spreads etc
> Every single person except 1 family cancelled today on the day of the party
> This shit sucks I’m out tons of money and my heart hurts
> ...


I'd eat your free food, wish I lived closer kiddo. Keep your chin up, they were thoughtless, don't invite them again!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> This shit sucks I’m out tons of money and my heart hurts


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2019)

I mean if it wasn’t bad enough today is the anniversary my ex committed suicide as well so yea .


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> I mean if it wasn’t bad enough today is the anniversary my ex committed suicide as well so yea .


Fuck, Sunni! You're gonna make me cry over here. Tragedy always seems amplified near the holidays. Hugs to you...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2019)

They don't know what they missed, Sunni. Senior center close by you could donate to?


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> I mean if it wasn’t bad enough today is the anniversary my ex committed suicide as well so yea .


*The Rolling Stones - We Love You Demo with The Beatles on vocals*


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> They don't know what they missed, Sunni. Senior center close by you could donate to?


More like a prison. Those seniors have enough to worry about without being threatened with vegan crap. Just trying to lighten the mood


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> 3 weeks ago I sent out invites for a Christmas party everyone accepted and today’s the day of the party
> I’ve gone to enormous amounts of effort making cookies dressing dips spreads etc
> Every single person except 1 family cancelled today on the day of the party
> This shit sucks I’m out tons of money and my heart hurts
> ...


I'd eat it Sunni.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> These two were busted for being skunks on the porch errrr I mean porch pirates View attachment 4440266


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out that Amazon no longer sells 18650 rechargeable lithium ion batteries! They say it's due to their concern for the safety of their customers. They may as well stop selling knives or any sharp objects, as I'm sure some idiot customers have injured themselves with those, as well. Luckily, Ebay still sells the batteries, so I bought 24 of them before this weird political climate bans them there, too


I just received a small, clip on fan from Amazon, and guess what was included? Two 18650 batteries!!! So I took them out and immediately swallowed them, now I don't feel so good. Thanks anyway, Amazon, for trying to protect me...



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CWQSKQ1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat it Sunni.


Mikey will eat anything


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> These two were busted for being skunks on the porch errrr I mean porch pirates View attachment 4440266


what in the motherfuck moves people to do that to themselves?...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I just received a small, clip on fan from Amazon, and guess what was included? Two 18650 batteries!!! So I took them out and immediately swallowed them, now I don't feel so good. Thanks anyway, Amazon, for trying to protect me...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CWQSKQ1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


i think those were supposed to be suppositories....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Mikey will eat anything


He likes it...


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)

ANC said:


>


If you have teens in the household, I imagine that thing wearing out quickly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what in the motherfuck moves people to do that to themselves?...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4440710


is she pregnant or is that a tapeworm?....scary, either way


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is she pregnant or is that a tapeworm?....scary, either way


Pregnant with a skunk


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2019)

I just got a couple tattoos for a Christmas present.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 21, 2019)

sunni said:


> 3 weeks ago I sent out invites for a Christmas party everyone accepted and today’s the day of the party
> I’ve gone to enormous amounts of effort making cookies dressing dips spreads etc
> Every single person except 1 family cancelled today on the day of the party
> This shit sucks I’m out tons of money and my heart hurts
> ...


Me and my Mrs are plant based I’d eat your food , smoke your weed, get drunk and accidentally break some stuff probably.
I’m struggling with plant based meals as in I need more recipe’s I would of loved to of seen what you made anyways, chin up mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just got a couple tattoos for a Christmas present.
> View attachment 4440872


 It’s hard to stay focused on the tattoos lol
awesome work mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just got a couple tattoos for a Christmas present.
> View attachment 4440872


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just got a couple tattoos for a Christmas present.
> View attachment 4440872


I usually wouldn't want to get between Jason and Freddie, butt I'll brave it in your case


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I usually wouldn't want to get between Jason and Freddie, *butt* I'll brave it in your case


I saw what you did there.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s hard to stay focused on the tattoos lol
> awesome work mate


What tattoos?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Me and my Mrs are plant based I’d eat your food , smoke your weed, get drunk and accidentally break some stuff probably.
> I’m struggling with plant based meals as in I need more recipe’s I would of loved to of seen what you made anyways, chin up mate


I like the forks over knives website and magazines They’re pretty simple but what I like most is the seasonal magazines they come out with for recipes 
And they have a meal planner


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Me and my Mrs are plant based I’d eat your food , smoke your weed, get drunk and accidentally break some stuff probably.
> I’m struggling with plant based meals as in I need more recipe’s I would of loved to of seen what you made anyways, chin up mate


She made some amazing stuff. I'm still wishing I'd been closer!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2019)

sunni said:


> I like the forks over knives website and magazines They’re pretty simple but what I like most is the seasonal magazines they come out with for recipes
> And they have a meal planner


Your staging was very attractive. We eat with our eyes first and you never forget that, nicely done.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 21, 2019)

sunni said:


> I like the forks over knives website and magazines They’re pretty simple but what I like most is the seasonal magazines they come out with for recipes
> And they have a meal planner


Cheers mate


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2019)

Think I’m getting to ok with using the word “cunt” lately ! Gotta be that cross the pond influence . I gotta stop but it just rolls off the tongue .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Think I’m getting to ok with using the word “cunt” lately ! Gotta be that cross the pond influence . I gotta stop but it just rolls off the tongue .


it's all in the context...saying "you're a stupid cunt is acceptable", although it may get you punched...using it to refer to a woman's genitalia in public is not so acceptable.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's all in the context...saying "you're a stupid cunt is acceptable", although it may get you punched...using it to refer to a woman's genitalia in public is not so acceptable.....


We call woman’s genitalia cock where I grew up. It wasn’t until I moved to the suburbs that I heard cock used to describe male genitalia.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2019)

@sunni I’m sorry you were disrespected. Those people are fools. I’m a carnivore but it sounds terrific to me...hugs. If you ever visit Florida, I know a place you’d love.

I’m definitely moving to Jamaica mon,








LSD and magic mushrooms could repair brain circuits 'shrivelled' by depression, finds study


Psychedelics could be 'next generation' of safer treatments for mental health




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 22, 2019)

I touched all the boxes, everyone is testing positive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I usually wouldn't want to get between Jason and Freddie, butt I'll brave it in your case


Trippy


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I touched all the boxes, everyone is testing positive
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441262


Drug tests from the dollar store are the most reliable.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Drug tests from the dollar store are the most reliable.


98% it says. Lol. I needed wrapping paper lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> 98% it says. Lol. I needed wrapping paper lol


98% accurate sounds so much better than 2% fucky.

I’m glad to see those though. If i can test my home marijuana without the expense of mailing a sample, I see that as pure win. Even with only 98% accuracy.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

sunni said:


> I like the forks over knives website and magazines They’re pretty simple but what I like most is the seasonal magazines they come out with for recipes
> And they have a meal planner


You turned into a real housewife sunni. I don’t feel like it’s been that long since the “picture of yourself” thread on here but I just realized I was a fucking teenager at that point I think .

I haven’t been on here in a bit, busy building a couple companies and having a baby, did you and your dude ever end up popping out little Sunni hybrids?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I touched all the boxes, everyone is testing positive
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441262


I’m hopping these are right next to the ept?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> You turned into a real housewife sunni. I don’t feel like it’s been that long since the “picture of yourself” thread on here but I just realized I was a fucking teenager at that point I think .
> 
> I haven’t been on here in a bit, busy building a couple companies and having a baby, did you and your dude ever end up popping out little Sunni hybrids?


Nice to see you, how's that great little cat these days?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice to see you, how's that great little cat these days?


You too. How’ve you been?

All the animals are great, i don’t knowIf I ever posted my cheetah on here.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 22, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> I’m hopping these are right next to the ept?


Lol they absolutely were.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2019)

@ kmog33 I don't think you have, or I haven't seen it. Luck of the draw or is that a special breed? Looks fantastic, very regal! Got a pic of the calico with the docked tail? It's been 3 yrs lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol they absolutely were.


That’s fantastic...high or pregnant? won’t catch me slippin....98% of the time. What are you worried about?

2% failure rate...
^
This little guy....

....don’t worry about this little guy...


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @ kmog33 I don't think you have, or I haven't seen it. Luck of the draw or is that a special breed? Looks fantastic, very regal! Got a pic of the calico with the docked tail? It's been 3 yrs lol.


Yeah, she’s about 60% serval.
And yes, Bork is still here. Your favorite part is going to be she hasn’t grown at all. She’s 7# and isn’t ever going to grow. I guess whatever got her tail must have also stunted her growth, so I have a forever kitten.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> That’s fantastic...high or pregnant? won’t catch me slippin....98% of the time. What are you worried about?
> 
> 2% failure rate...
> ^
> ...


And a 4% failure rate if I stack the tests to find out if my weed is pregnant.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> You turned into a real housewife sunni. I don’t feel like it’s been that long since the “picture of yourself” thread on here but I just realized I was a fucking teenager at that point I think .
> 
> I haven’t been on here in a bit, busy building a couple companies and having a baby, did you and your dude ever end up popping out little Sunni hybrids?


Nice to see you 
I had a son he’s 3 1/2


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> And a 4% failure rate if I stack the tests to find out if my weed is pregnant.


That’s not quite as reassuring


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

I approve.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2019)

Log Splitter


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2019)

Show me your Tits.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

https://www.aol.com/article/news/2019/12/20/amazon-echo-speaker-goes-rogue-tells-scared-mom-to-stab-yourself/23885142/?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS91cmw_c2E9dCZyY3Q9aiZxPSZlc3JjPXMmc291cmNlPXdlYiZjZD0yJmNhZD1yamEmdWFjdD04JnZlZD0yYWhVS0V3ajE1WWF1Z3N6bUFoV1BMYzBLSGFPX0RWRVF4ZlFCTUFGNkJBZ0VFQWMmdXJsPWh0dHBzJTNBJTJGJTJGd3d3LmFvbC5jb20lMkZhcnRpY2xlJTJGbmV3cyUyRjIwMTklMkYxMiUyRjIwJTJGYW1hem9uLWVjaG8tc3BlYWtlci1nb2VzLXJvZ3VlLXRlbGxzLXNjYXJlZC1tb20tdG8tc3RhYi15b3Vyc2VsZiUyRjIzODg1MTQyJTJGJnVzZz1BT3ZWYXcwWmRPamlKdEtNSDNkV2dWblE3SVF4&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAALLyP4mJJntlc7fq7f8ZMoY6uPuYec8k6JuLpWxtatnrLYKKGQdyqLJTwX4g_a1EwOaHKIyjl8PDcrdHusQ1vxATtdunmYWuB1LCPNz7MbJFNGzg9Rafe8rv2bC87iAhYpP1K4OHE9IH-WT4qSpGmweoXm4oTJ6JazcpkjTfftxY

holy shit wall of link text.....
this would scare the shit out of me....if one single reputable paper covered the story....whole page full of links to this story, all to fly by night crap news sites....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> Show me your Tits.
> View attachment 4441753


What are the odds that this dude owns at least one turkey baster?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> Show me your Tits.
> View attachment 4441753


Synthol


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

Does anyone have experience with velocity water meters? My city is trying to say if I have a 3/4 inch meter the multilpier goes from.01 to 1. I have no idea the amount the flow increases. Their multiplier increases 100X by having a 1/4 inch smaller pipe, WTF?????


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2019)

DIY nuclear destruction:








NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


NUKEMAP is a mapping mash-up that calculates the effects of the detonation of a nuclear bomb.




nuclearsecrecy.com




I've spent 45 min destroying places, kinda fun actually


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Does anyone have experience with velocity water meters? My city is trying to say if I have a 3/4 inch meter the multilpier goes from.01 to 1. I have no idea the amount the flow increases. Their multiplier increases 100X by having a 1/4 inch smaller pipe, WTF?????


Never heard of that. 1/2" more pressure. Could be winking out the meter. Most are 3/4" in then 1/2" after meter


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Most are 3/4" in then 1/2" after meter


Mine is 1" ID at the house, PVC. I had to replace the shutoff valve a couple years ago and still have the pipe.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Does anyone have experience with velocity water meters? My city is trying to say if I have a 3/4 inch meter the multilpier goes from.01 to 1. I have no idea the amount the flow increases. Their multiplier increases 100X by having a 1/4 inch smaller pipe, WTF?????


Bernoulli's Equation


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mine is 1" ID at the house, PVC. I had to replace the shutoff valve a couple years ago and still have the pipe.


Might be able to just lower your whole houses pressure if you're worried about the bill or whatever


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Might be able to just lower your whole houses pressure if you're worried about the bill or whatever


I just think their calculations are totally off. The pipe has been the same since 1987.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> I just think their calculations are totally off. The pipe has been the same since 1987.


Maybe your calculations are off from all that marijuana! Just kidding. But yeah most likely on their end.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Log Splitter
> 
> View attachment 4441744


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2019)

Love Jack White...


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2019)

Victoria’s Secret Releases Sexy Black Lace Sleep Apnea Mask


The Onion brings you all of the latest news, stories, photos, videos and more from America's finest news source.




www.theonion.com


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

Toke N Tank


----------



## srh88 (Dec 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Love Jack White...


I like icky thump. Never got into the white stripes but I do like one jack white song a lot


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2019)

When you’re in a group convo with your mom and her response to the prior comment lags so long it looks like she’s cheering for weed


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2019)

Did the math on the city's new calculations of my "water usage". They are saying I used 101 K gallons of water in a month. The US avg per year is 107 K per year. Typically usage is 80-100 gals per person per day, so that would make 9 K gallons per month for our house. We didn't use it water outside for that month. Oh hell no...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Did the math on the city's new calculations of my "water usage". They are saying I used 101 K gallons of water in a month. The US avg per year is 107 K per year. Typically usage is 80-100 gals per person per day, so that would make 9 K gallons per month for our house. We didn't use it water outside for that month. Oh hell no...


Damn bro how many plants you got.lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn bro how many plants you got.lol


If I flooded my whole yard to raise rice in it I don't think I would use that much.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Did the math on the city's new calculations of my "water usage". They are saying I used 101 K gallons of water in a month. The US avg per year is 107 K per year. Typically usage is 80-100 gals per person per day, so that would make 9 K gallons per month for our house. We didn't use it water outside for that month. Oh hell no...


So what dollar amount do they charge for 101K gal of H2O?


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So what dollar amount do they charge for 101K gal of H2O?


Typically I pay $46 a month because I never exceed the base amount of 12 units of 748 gallons. Every unit above that is $2.30. The bill changed up to $60 and the yard didn't get watered.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2019)

Fragile


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2019)

Pretty sure the camera guy tapped that ass a few mins earlier...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


>


That was cool. Escalator dude cracked me up.


----------



## lokie (Dec 27, 2019)

*Wife horrified after husband gets ‘ugly’ tattoo of her snoring*
By Ben Cost
December 26, 2019 | 12:28pm | Updated









Wife horrified after husband gets ‘ugly’ tattoo of her snoring


Getting inked with your wife’s image is typically a pictorial proclamation of love.




nypost.com





Enlarge Image






James McGraw, 40, a window cleaner from Portsmouth, wanted revenge on his wife Kelly for giving him a shoddy haircut as a goof. That’s why the jokester got a tattoo depicting his better half passed out on a plane with her mouth agape while he gleefully mocks her.
The trolling portrait is an exact replica of a sneaky cellphone pic snapped by the mischievousness hubby.

Fortunately, it seems James will live happily ever after. Kelly has since come around to the joke, even admitting to the Sun that she now can’t look at the picture without laughing.



However, James better not let his guard down. “I’ll think of something to get him back, but it’s going to have to be really, really bad to top that,” Kelly says.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Wife horrified after husband gets ‘ugly’ tattoo of her snoring*
> By Ben Cost
> December 26, 2019 | 12:28pm | Updated
> 
> ...


he's married to her....isn't that enough?....for both of them?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2019)

Extra chunky! Gotta try this.





Shiitake Mushroom Log Kit | Food Gifts, Garden Gifts


Easily grow meaty, delicious shiitakes with Howard Berk and Todd Pittards organic mushroom growing logs.




www.uncommongoods.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Extra chunky! Gotta try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a few many years ago; pretty good and was fun but in my area a lot of work/time involved due to ambient heat and low humidity. I'd imagine up in Washington you'd get bumper crops


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I did a few many years ago; pretty good and was fun but in my area a lot of work/time involved due to ambient heat and low humidity. I'd imagine up in Washington you'd get bumper crops


In the other Washington you'll just get a bumper crop of shiit-talk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Show me your Tits.
> View attachment 4441753


At what point do you decide you’re happy with this shape? Like....dewd worked for THIS :/


----------



## lokie (Dec 27, 2019)

Armed police stormed a bathroom in a woman's home after she called 911 to report an intruder - only for officers to find that the culprit was a trapped Roomba. Sheriff's deputies in Washington County, Oregon, responded to a 911 call from a woman on Tuesday who said someone was in her bathroom and that she could see shadows moving under the door. Multiple officers arrived at the scene minutes later and surrounded the home. They reported hearing noise coming from the bathroom but go no response from the suspected burglar when they called out. When they stormed the bathroom just moments later with their guns drawn, the officers found there was no intruder - just an automated robot vacuum cleaner going about its business. Original Article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/artic...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In the other Washington you'll just get a bumper crop of shiit-talk


Inside what washington?


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Inside what washington?
> View attachment 4444226


There's just dust inside that one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Inside what washington?
> View attachment 4444226


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

Thinking about getting a new pool.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> There's just dust inside that one.






sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2019)

I gotta just stop smoking “judging indica strains “ watching this FAKE ASSED stretched out HOT girl smoke good mids thinking its top shelf , picking at dry rubbed Cajun wings while texting on her phone has GROSSED ME THE FUCK out ! Such a lol,cunt .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Wife horrified after husband gets ‘ugly’ tattoo of her snoring*
> By Ben Cost
> December 26, 2019 | 12:28pm | Updated
> 
> ...





I wonder if they're related??


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I gotta just stop smoking “judging indica strains “ watching this FAKE ASSED stretched out HOT girl smoke good mids thinking its top shelf , picking at dry rubbed Cajun wings while texting on her phone has GROSSED ME THE FUCK out ! Such a lol,cunt .


You got any pics or links?

Askin for a friend.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2019)

Lol,so fucking funny !

Made this indica freaked out birthday party better ,ty


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2019)

*Director of Cannabis Control*

Calaveras Co Admin
San Andreas, CA (+1 other)

Apply on Villageofislands Jobs
Apply on DiversityJobs.comApply on RetiredStarsApply on Jobs Vault GlobalApply on Work Mums - Jobboard.comApply on Usa Jobs

7 days ago
Full-time
Director of Cannabis Control ($105,164-$127,836 /yr.) Will oversee the County's comprehensive regulatory program, including land use, inspection, and enforcement activities. FFD: 01/03/2020 EOE


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2019)

That's a plush paycheck - be nice to get that for looking @ Cannabis plants.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2019)

While recently researching companies, many of them Chinese, from which to buy my electric scooter, a question kept coming to mind. Why is the English SO awful when they are marketing to English speakers? I often cannot discern the message they are trying to convey. At all. I mean, if I were marketing to Chinese consumers, I wouldn't ask an acquaintance that 'spoke a little Mandarin' to write my ad copy. I would seek out a native speaker for that, hopefully one who received excellent marks in their native tongue. None of the companies I looked at did this, which leads me to believe that it must be cost prohibitive to hire native English speakers. I guess we priced ourselves right out of the market. I know that's not the reason, but what the real reason for this??? @neosapien ? Anyone? WTF?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2019)

Years of self-reliance and Ego has to have a some play in the reasoning.

They gained your money so it has worked this far.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Years of self-reliance and Ego has to have a some play in the reasoning.
> 
> They gained your money so it has worked this far.


Interesting hypothesis. Catastrophically shitty English wouldn't seem to warrant those traits, but perhaps you're right. It is definitely their prices that lets them get away with it. I'll overlook just about anything if your price is a third or less of the competition's for similar quality. Maybe if they took a little more care with the language of the folks they are marketing to they could raise their prices. I would only charge them like $50 to write a couple paragraphs of killer copy, I may offer them this service and start a revolution (sans tanks)...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> While recently researching companies, many of them Chinese, from which to buy my electric scooter, a question kept coming to mind. Why is the English SO awful when they are marketing to English speakers? I often cannot discern the message they are trying to convey. At all. I mean, if I were marketing to Chinese consumers, I wouldn't ask an acquaintance that 'spoke a little Mandarin' to write my ad copy. I would seek out a native speaker for that, hopefully one who received excellent marks in their native tongue. None of the companies I looked at did this, which leads me to believe that it must be cost prohibitive to hire native English speakers. I guess we priced ourselves right out of the market. I know that's not the reason, but what the real reason for this??? @neosapien ? Anyone? WTF?


I know what you're saying. I run into the same problem, when I try to buy stuff from the Aussies.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> I know what you're saying. I run into the same problem, when I try to buy stuff from the Aussies.....


Lol!


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol!


I ment to tag a few of them, but I'm pretty sure they'll find it on their own....

Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> While recently researching companies, many of them Chinese, from which to buy my electric scooter, a question kept coming to mind. Why is the English SO awful when they are marketing to English speakers? I often cannot discern the message they are trying to convey. At all. I mean, if I were marketing to Chinese consumers, I wouldn't ask an acquaintance that 'spoke a little Mandarin' to write my ad copy. I would seek out a native speaker for that, hopefully one who received excellent marks in their native tongue. None of the companies I looked at did this, which leads me to believe that it must be cost prohibitive to hire native English speakers. I guess we priced ourselves right out of the market. I know that's not the reason, but what the real reason for this??? @neosapien ? Anyone? WTF?


1. They don't really care
2. Their in house (native) translator is good enough. (see #1)
3. The English speaking market isn't big enough to warrant them caring. They may sell to 20 other larger markets (Japanese, Spanish, etc)
4. They don't want to spend the money for a really proficient Mandarin/Cantonese > English translator


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol!


Lmao.... 

That reminds me of this. It's long, but funny....


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> While recently researching companies, many of them Chinese, from which to buy my electric scooter, a question kept coming to mind. Why is the English SO awful when they are marketing to English speakers? I often cannot discern the message they are trying to convey. At all. I mean, if I were marketing to Chinese consumers, I wouldn't ask an acquaintance that 'spoke a little Mandarin' to write my ad copy. I would seek out a native speaker for that, hopefully one who received excellent marks in their native tongue. None of the companies I looked at did this, which leads me to believe that it must be cost prohibitive to hire native English speakers. I guess we priced ourselves right out of the market. I know that's not the reason, but what the real reason for this??? @neosapien ? Anyone? WTF?


I imagine most of the reasoning is that they think it's good enough. Unless they get an expat living over there to do the advert, the pickings of talented toungued speakers of English is pretty nill. They just struggle with English. So many sounds their vocal cords have just never produced. Even after living with my wife for 11 years, I still don't understand half of what she says. She does have this awesome quality though where she starts to talk to me then just turns and walks away still talking but now towards the complete opposite end of the house and I'm supposed to hear her still.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2019)

Damn near 60 degrees today. I'm ready for some snow damn it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed that jock itch doesn't itch? 
I guess 'jock burn' was already taken. 

Oh and I figured out that "_tough actin_" means it will hurt like hell.  

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I imagine most of the reasoning is that they think it's good enough. Unless they get an expat living over there to do the advert, the pickings of talented toungued speakers of English is pretty nill. They just struggle with English. So many sounds their vocal cords have just never produced. Even after living with my wife for 11 years, I still don't understand half of what she says. She does have this awesome quality though where she starts to talk to me then just turns and walks away still talking but now towards the complete opposite end of the house and I'm supposed to hear her still.


That's a universal dialect in all languages.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

Ceiling fans are the best


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 29, 2019)

Since I was summoned, I guess that means I have to axe you a question.

Soooooooooo, would you rather suck 10 dix 1 time? Or 1 dick 10 times?

Keep in mind, we’re all going to judge you based on your answer.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

2020 so uncomfortably gay already


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

neosapien said:


> She does have this awesome quality though where she starts to talk to me then just turns and walks away still talking but now towards the complete opposite end of the house and I'm supposed to hear her still.


They don't have to be born overseas to do that, trust me.

They also think we can hear them over fans, TVs, stereos, dogs barking, cars running, trains, airport landings, fireworks, thunderstorms, waterfalls, high winds or when they're whispering trying to be discreet about something.

I nod, smile and wink a lot. Usually works except when they were asking about buying something expensive.

"You said it was OK yesterday"

Oops, there goes another $500.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> 2020 so uncomfortably gay already


I'm pretty comfortable. Would it make you feel more comfortable if showed you a picture of my dick dressed up as a wizard?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 29, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I'm pretty comfortable. Would it make you feel more comfortable if showed you a picture of my dick dressed up as a wizard?


Yes


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

If the Bible is the voice of GOD AND god is all LOVE why didn’t he give the BOOK To everybody ?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2019)

Because SINNERS need love TOO they just GOTTA pay.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey, i CAN yell other WORDS too


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuuuck all right then , thinking on that


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> If the Bible is the voice of GOD AND god is all LOVE why didn’t he give the BOOK To everybody ?


First ya gotta take the cows to the killing floor


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> If the Bible is the voice of GOD AND god is all LOVE why didn’t he give the BOOK To everybody ?


Actually, he gave it to some old guy on 150 pound stone slabs and made him struggle to carry it down a mountain.

I guess he didn't like old people or he would have put it on Kindle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn near 60 degrees today. I'm ready for some snow damn it!






Come & get it - we have plenty.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4445793View attachment 4445794


The days are already getting longer though so there's hope. 

Lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

Reckon that boat isn’t winterized


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Reckon that boat isn’t winterized


Right, we bought her new in 73 so she probably won't make it much longer.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

Original owner ,new in 73 , free pass can’t fuck w/that authenticity


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn near 60 degrees today. I'm ready for some snow damn it!


We got another foot plus this weekend, now blowing snow.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> We got another foot plus this weekend, now blowing snow.


It's been in the 50's and 60's for the last few days here.

If it were colder, that couple inches of rain would have been that foot plus you're talking about. It's a muddy fucking mess though. The ducks down by the water treatment plant are in heaven.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

Pan seared rubins w/shaved pastrami ,hard core Jew rye bread ,aged thin Swiss both sides ,kicker is the chunked SPICY dill in the warmed kraut


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

FUCKING CRISPY BUTTER BOMB on the cast iron !


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, i CAN yell other WORDS too


Emphasis IS sort of FUCKED when you yell the wrong ONES?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

cast iron CRISPY


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Right, we bought her new in 73 so she probably won't make it much longer.


I had to replace the whole deck in my old boat before I sold it. That was fun. 19' aluminum "Spectrum". All set up for trolling in the lakes. Still had the old 3 cyl 2 stroke. It would do 30, that's it.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

She’s on her PERIOD ,mark it down

edit: the 1/2 tard too the West sure did NOT. get all the carts ,just sayen


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Right, we bought her new in 73 so she probably won't make it much longer.


Hey don’t say that. I was new in 73


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Camo mismatch faux pas.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Camel mismatch faux pas.


FIFY


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 30, 2019)

__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com





@tyler.durden sorry bro


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


you must become THE leopard, not THREE leopards....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

Note that the bottom end is jaguar, which means she’ll need a rebuild sooner than later


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 31, 2019)

What’s up Fam. Many of you know I moved beginning of October and I had mentioned my first piece of mail came from @Chunky Stool. Well today I received my second. Lol. Quarterly mail, I’ll take it!!
All went in trash anyway. Except Chunky’s, his went in the dirt

Happy New Year TNT Y’all be safe out there. I’m gonna take in the festivities from my couch, till about 10


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Actually, he gave it to some old guy on 150 pound stone slabs and made him struggle to carry it down a mountain.
> 
> I guess he didn't like old people or he would have put it on Kindle.


Pretty sure you’re talking about the commandments....


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey don’t say that. I was new in 73


I think I lost my virginity that year.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think I lost my virginity that year.


I was proof that someone wasn’t a virgin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think I lost my virginity that year.


Mine disappeared around then too - hope we weren't in the same car.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)

We are all the result of unprotected sex...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2020)

​


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2020)

ANC said:


> We are all the result of unprotected sex...


omg they Michael Jacksoned that baby
And I can’t help but read “ helps keep shit clean & healthy”


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2020)

Another year of bullshit woohoo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jan 1, 2020)

Wanna see my pussy and bitches?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2020)

----


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2020)

Snowplows used to remove tumbleweeds that blocked Washington highway for hours


An eastern Washington highway was closed for hours on New Year's Eve after being covered by tumbleweeds.




q13fox.com






They need a rhino tank.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Snowplows used to remove tumbleweeds that blocked Washington highway for hours
> 
> 
> An eastern Washington highway was closed for hours on New Year's Eve after being covered by tumbleweeds.
> ...


I need a rhino tank


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Snowplows used to remove tumbleweeds that blocked Washington highway for hours
> 
> 
> An eastern Washington highway was closed for hours on New Year's Eve after being covered by tumbleweeds.
> ...


Think "Kill Dozer".





__





killdozer - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2020)

Stop forgetting to take clones!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2020)

The only machine I've consistently won on...



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The only machine I've consistently won on...
> 
> View attachment 4447959
> 
> SH420


Mine resides at Labcorp (tragic)


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The only machine I've consistently won on...
> 
> View attachment 4447959
> 
> SH420


When we went there the only machine that paid off was the ATM.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2020)

My experience with gambling is that I was put on this earth to give other people my money when doing this.

I won one time in the Caymans @ roulette but I'm guessing it was a ruse to get me to dump more $$ on the table.
Was smarter (?) than that & walked away.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you must become THE leopard, not THREE leopards....


The holy trinity


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My experience with gambling is that I was put on this earth to give other people my money when doing this.
> 
> I won one time in the Caymans @ roulette but I'm guessing it was a ruse to get me to dump more $$ on the table.
> Was smarter (?) than that & walked away.


LOL we all gamble it's just not always with money. That's why I liked science, although I never participated, I just kept rolling the dice in human life


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2020)

Reiki anyone? I need to learn. Apparently I’m an empath and have attunement naturally? All my life. lol I also break up rocks to feel the inside?
I wtf?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Reiki anyone? I need to learn. Apparently I’m an empath and have attunement naturally? All my life. lol I also break up rocks to feel the inside?
> I wtf?View attachment 4448203


reiki is bullshit...they ought to do it in a pyramid with a quartz crystal shoved up their ass.....while rolfing and primal screaming....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> reiki is bullshit...they ought to do it in a pyramid with a quartz crystal shoved up their ass.....while rolfing and primal screaming....


ooooook


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> reiki is bullshit...they ought to do it in a pyramid with a quartz crystal shoved up their ass.....while rolfing and primal screaming....


Years ago when in college there was a girl that was magic. When she did her reiki on my dick it was ethereal and indescribable; I've never forgotten her


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Years ago when in college there was a girl that was magic. When she did her reiki on my dick it was ethereal and indescribable; I've never forgotten her


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2020)

Idk about that healing shit lol I just know how I feel


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Idk about that healing shit lol I just know how I feel View attachment 4448292


dunno why, but all the new age shit really irritates me....we haven't even come close to understand the world we live in, and what it contains....so we need to delve into a realm of bullshit, psychoses, and fantasy...¿ 
i got no time for fantasy when the real world is crashing and these fucknuts are ignoring it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno why, but all the new age shit really irritates me....we haven't even come close to understand the world we live in, and what it contains....so we need to delve into a realm of bullshit, psychoses, and fantasy...¿
> i got no time for fantasy when the real world is crashing and these fucknuts are ignoring it


Hey that’s cool.
I didn’t go looking for it.
I think we feel the same about the world. Trump is a major fucking problem. That’s for the bullshit politics area.
Feel free to tsk tsk. Not everyone understands everything.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno why, but all the new age shit really irritates me....we haven't even come close to understand the world we live in, and what it contains....so we need to delve into a realm of bullshit, psychoses, and fantasy...¿
> i got no time for fantasy when the real world is crashing and these fucknuts are ignoring it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Reiki anyone? I need to learn. Apparently I’m an empath and have attunement naturally? All my life. lol I also break up rocks to feel the inside?
> I wtf?View attachment 4448203





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno why, but all the new age shit really irritates me....we haven't even come close to understand the world we live in, and what it contains....so we need to delve into a realm of bullshit, psychoses, and fantasy...¿
> i got no time for fantasy when the real world is crashing and these fucknuts are ignoring it





https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5871310/




https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15674004




https://www.uclahealth.org/rehab/workfiles/urban%20zen/research%20articles/reiki_really_works-a_groundbreaking_scientific_study.pdf



In some instance Reiki appears to have value. My theory is it's based on a human's need for touch (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7982860 and many other studies). We all do better when touched.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5871310/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Thumbsucking in babies is a comfort maneuver. It's important we make contact with others or we fail to thrive, although we can survive.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2020)

@curious2garden ain’t that the truth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I have absolutely no impulse to hug her.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have absolutely no impulse to hug her.


Think you are supposed to ride on the back


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5871310/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly did when the magical Fawn did her mojo


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2020)

ANC said:


>



Ride it like you stole it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2020)

What’s up fam. We broke the record and tied the other!!!! 85 today I know some of you are freezing @Laughing Grass and see me complaining about 85 in January but damn it’s so hot here for so long I just want a little break


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5871310/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL my Mrs is Reiki Master, I told her it doesn’t count until she can levitate people.
It took 3ish years for her to complete, she went to India and Alaska in her studies. But she is always studying new things. She’s for ever charging crystals and doing weird stuff. Keeps here busy and makes her decent money, she mainly works with animals.
As for the being naturally attuned every one is to a certain degree. 
My mum swears by it and she is a psychologist and an intelligent women. She makes my Mrs do her stuff when ever she comes over. But I’m on the fence a bit, I had a good experience with a Sharman did involve dmt lol so I’m open to it all


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up fam. We broke the record and tied the other!!!! 85 today I know some of you are freezing @Laughing Grass and see me complaining about 85 in January but damn it’s so hot here for so long I just want a little break


84 here


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> LoL my Mrs is Reiki Master, I told her it doesn’t count until she can levitate people.
> It took 3ish years for her to complete, she went to India and Alaska in her studies. But she is always studying new things. She’s for ever charging crystals and doing weird stuff. Keeps here busy and makes her decent money, she mainly works with animals.
> As for the being naturally attuned every one is to a certain degree.
> My mum swears by it and she is a psychologist and an intelligent women. She makes my Mrs do her stuff when ever she comes over. But I’m on the fence a bit, I had a good experience with a Sharman did involve dmt lol so I’m open to it all


Please don’t squeeze the Sharman


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 84 here


62 here, almost 10 degrees above normal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> 62 here, almost 10 degrees above normal.


We were in single digit neg F a day or so ago - now in the upper teens & snowing like a leprechaun pitching shamrocks.

That sounded weird - anyhow, spent an hour and a half shoveling & plowing 8 inches of snow & it's still coming down hard a couple of hours later.
Just realized this is sounding like a porn flick.
Enough!


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2020)

Reiki is the real shitz. I had one guy reiki me at a club one night.
At that stage my back was so bad I could barely walk up straight, but we were young and my wife liked going out.
It was like a magical green mist went over my body in my mind's eye, so clearly I could almost see it.
I was basically pain-free after what felt like only seconds and it lasted for days. turns out the guy studied it for 12 years in Thailand.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5871310/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then just touch someone, don't try to make it a mystical experience.....and charge them 200 an hour


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We were in single digit neg F a day or so ago - now in the upper teens & snowing like a leprechaun pitching shamrocks.
> 
> That sounded weird - anyhow, spent an hour and a half shoveling & plowing 8 inches of snow & it's still coming down hard a couple of hours later.
> Just realized this is sounding like a porn flick.
> Enough!


Thinking of porn while shoveling snow is officer-level adaptation. Kudos.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then just touch someone, don't try to make it a mystical experience.....and charge them 200 an hour


Thank you for sharing, Roger.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 4, 2020)

Daughters life support 

@FresnoFarmer blunts all day bro


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Daughters life support
> 
> @FresnoFarmer blunts all day bro
> 
> ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Daughters life support
> 
> @FresnoFarmer blunts all day bro
> 
> ...


I’ve got two ziplock baggies lol. I don’t save as many as I should


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ve got two ziplock baggies lol. I don’t save as many as I should


Me either, I smokem down lol. See where I said,”daughters” lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Thinking of porn while shoveling snow is officer-level adaptation. Kudos.


* Gasp *
You cut me to the quick sir.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 4, 2020)

Возьми это, сука


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> * Gasp *
> You cut me to the quick sir.


I love the deft deployment of sir


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2020)

White witches make the best incense . Flavors to feed the soul .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I love the deft deployment of sir


Double jab.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 84 here


54 here 

I just don’t know what to think anymore








Florida man wakes up to find burglar sucking his toes, deputies say


A Florida man woke up on Christmas Eve to find a burglar sucking on his toes, according to the Manatee County Sheriff’s Office.



www.wfla.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 54 here
> 
> I just don’t know what to think anymore
> 
> ...


Sorry bout your toes...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 5, 2020)

Have I mentioned the joy I get when the Patriots lose? Well if I haven’t, I will now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 54 here
> 
> I just don’t know what to think anymore
> 
> ...


According to the "weather professionals", it's going to get cold in a week. 
Yeah sure. 

I've still got a few bugs in my compost bin -- and it's January! 
WTF?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> According to the "weather professionals", it's going to get cold in a week.
> Yeah sure.
> 
> I've still got a few bugs in my compost bin -- and it's January!
> WTF?


We are all over the place.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450339


I'm ready for spring training.

Football blows this season. My buddy goes to Bradenton every spring, I should go too.

Before the Pirates are 20 games under again by July.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Daughters life support
> 
> @FresnoFarmer blunts all day bro
> 
> ...


Lol, I just remembered what that smells like...
I wonder if people who lose their vision still have the memory of vision?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

Decision made, moon getting bigger .winter here so MILD so far , spawn gonnna be early , running the triton out now , just to big fish that pre spawn swim bait state record , this is the year it gets broke ,mark me down ,just sayen !


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have absolutely no impulse to hug her.


It’s made to hug from behind.....naked....that’s what the handle bars are for.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> It’s made to hug from behind.....naked....that’s what the handle bars are for.


Modern art was lost on me.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Have I mentioned the joy I get when the Patriots lose? Well if I haven’t, I will now


Fucking eagles.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Modern art was lost on me.



WHAT DONT YOU GET ABOUT THAT?!









....I dont get it either


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4450690
> WHAT DONT YOU GET ABOUT THAT?!
> 
> 
> ...


I think it belongs in politics .

No duct tape in TnT, it's a rule.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Modern art was lost on me.


It’s not art, it’s a fuckin sweet bdsm accessory. Bought mostly by Harley riders names angus, bubba, and butch.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think it belongs in politics .
> 
> No duct tape in TnT, it's a rule.


That bondage nightgown is essentially glorified duct tape....with motorcycle handlebars...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 5, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> That bondage nightgown is essentially glorified duct tape....with motorcycle handlebars...


Too kinky for me, but after a few beers you could pretend it's the Statue of Liberty with those head spikes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Too kinky for me, but after a few beers you could pretend it's the Statue of Liberty with those head spikes.


That’s sort of amazing double use of the equipment


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up fam. We broke the record and tied the other!!!! 85 today I know some of you are freezing @Laughing Grass and see me complaining about 85 in January but damn it’s so hot here for so long I just want a little break


I've got lots to complain about, weather isn't one of them. It's been balmy here for the past few weeks with temperatures well above freezing. it snowed a bit last night but it will be gone once the sun comes up. I wouldn't turn my nose up laying on a beach enjoying weather in the 80's tho.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've got lots to complain about, weather isn't one of them. It's been balmy here for the past few weeks with temperatures well above freezing. it snowed a bit last night but it will be gone once the sun comes up. I wouldn't turn my nose up laying on a beach enjoying weather in the 80's tho.


I hate to be a tease but . . . Momma & I are headed here for 2 weeks in Feb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

I get the feeling you like teasing. 

Hawaii? Is this your first time going? I was there in September. Such an awesome place! You're going to love it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> It’s not art, it’s a fuckin sweet bdsm accessory. Bought mostly by Harley riders names angus, bubba, and butch.


I see modern art is lost on you too!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get the feeling you like teasing.
> 
> Hawaii? Is this your first time going? I was there in September. Such an awesome place! You're going to love it.


LOL He's USCG ret if it has a beach I'm betting he's been there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL He's USCG ret if it has a beach I'm betting he's been there.


Had to google what USCG was  , I knew he was in the military I wasn't sure in which branch he served.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL He's USCG ret if it has a beach I'm betting he's been there.


The odds would def be stacked in your favor.
However had you said "Bar" instead of "Beach" your odds would have gone up exponentionally. 

Headed back to Dominican Republic - hope i don't die.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The odds would def be stacked in your favor.
> However had you said "Bar" instead of "Beach" your odds would have gone up exponentionally.
> 
> Headed back to Dominican Republic - hope i don't die.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The odds would def be stacked in your favor.
> However had you said "Bar" instead of "Beach" your odds would have gone up exponentionally.
> 
> Headed back to Dominican Republic - hope i don't die.


lol that's kinda dark. Did they ever figure out what was killing the tourists? I'd definitely avoid the bars and any water that I didn't open myself.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

You know what really grinds my gears? Misplacing my glasses. It takes a long time to find the thing that helps you SEE what your looking for. *facepalm*


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? Misplacing my glasses. It takes a long time to find the thing that helps you SEE what your looking for. *facepalm*


I'm still looking for about 6 or 7 10mm sockets that slipped into another dimension.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm still looking for about 6 or 7 10mm sockets that slipped into another dimension.


Every other socket is in place though? Sounds about right. I have a pair of glasses in this house somewhere. I put my son to bed while wearing them and woke up to nada. That was 4-5 years ago. Clean the whole room and still couldn’t find them. He likes to throw my shit when he’s mad at me. He broke my lightweight Puma eyeglasses the other day because I wouldn’t wake up and play. Snapped lenses right in half. Asshole just like his daddy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm still looking for about 6 or 7 10mm sockets that slipped into another dimension.


They must manufacturer those 10mm with some super friction free coating as they are slippery devil's & can't be trusted.
I heard Clark Griswald was the patent owner.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm still looking for about 6 or 7 10mm sockets that slipped into another dimension.


10mm. The only size I ever seem to need....

and the only size that’s always missing


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4450913


How’d you manage that?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2020)

I win again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> How’d you manage that?


I reckon it broke cause I cleaned it lol hot water and dawn. That’s a heavy glass bio bong too. My own personal.
Oh well, good excuse to buy a new one. That one gave me 10 good years *sniff sniff* 

Which brings me to this rant. Put on your ear muffs snowflakes.
What the fuck is up with head shops these days? They know damn good and well what they’re making their money on. I just got kicked out of one because I said I had a motherfucking medical marijuana card.
DHGate here I come. I swear to Venus I’ll never spend another dime in one.
What do you think of pearls? 


https://m.dhgate.com/product/2019-new-xxl-4mm-opaque-bottom-quartz-banger/439700402.html#s1-12-1;searl|0649660124


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The odds would def be stacked in your favor.
> However had you said "Bar" instead of "Beach" your odds would have gone up exponentionally.
> 
> Headed back to Dominican Republic - hope i don't die.


Is there a beach without a bar?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's kinda dark. Did they ever figure out what was killing the tourists? I'd definitely avoid the bars and any water that I didn't open myself.


I think he's going there specifically to avoid water ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think he's going there specifically to avoid water ;D


Yes, it's an "all Rum Inclusive" resort.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2020)

I should check my email more often


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

should make a discord server for chatty people "unoffical" riu cool kids or some shit


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2020)

Never even thought of Australia as having camels, much less so many feral ones.











10,000 Camels To Be KILLED In Australia As Water Becomes Issue In SEVERE Drought - Jim Heath TV


Officials will kill thousands of camels in Australia as they drink too much water amid the wildfires. Leaders in the Anangu Pitjantjatjara Yankunytjatjara (APY) Lands in northwest Australia will send helicopters to kill up to 10,000 camels in a five-day campaign starting tomorrow, The order to...




jimheath.tv


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> should make a discord server for chatty people "unoffical" riu cool kids or some shit


i would join just to bug the ever living shit out of you - <3


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer thought you would get a laugh

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7Hd6oUgpOP/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Scrumbs 








Arkansas woman claims brother fed her 'meth sandwich'


Two Arkansas siblings were arrested on drug charges during the weekend after the sister claimed her brother fed her a "meth sandwich."




www.google.com


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Scrumbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you've never eaten a meth sandwich, i would argue that you've truly never lived.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> @FresnoFarmer thought you would get a laugh
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B7Hd6oUgpOP/


Me and some of my buddies have a video like this on Facebook from a while back. It was some pop or r&b song. It was stupid funny


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4452713
> View attachment 4452714


Pssst political threads go in politics not tnt


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

sunni said:


> Pssst political threads go in politics not tnt


sorry, babe. i'm trying to behave, i promise.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2020)

Picked up a lil something for the weekend. Supposed to be 120mg each. All I know for sure, this guys shit is legit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Picked up a lil something for the weekend. Supposed to be 120mg each. All I know for sure, this guys shit is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


120??
Daymn, our shops here are capped @ 5 mg per serving.
I'd be in a coma if I ate one of those.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2020)

Penisgram from @Bobby schmeckle 

Thanks bro!
I'll put everything to good use -- uncluding the awesome bass fly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Picked up a lil something for the weekend. Supposed to be 120mg each. All I know for sure, this guys shit is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You going to eat a whole one?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 120??
> Daymn, our shops here are capped @ 5 mg per serving.
> I'd be in a coma if I ate one of those.


And I thought ours was weak at 10ml.


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You going to eat a whole one?


If invitations are offered I'm available.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 10, 2020)

Jimmy Pages birthday was yesterday. Hard to believe hes 75. I transcribed the San Francisco part from the live Dazed recently, posted on my YT channel. Created in Guitar Pro. Check it out.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 10, 2020)

They should never email me tracking info on packages. I’m so impatient. I’m checking my glasses everyday to see if they shipped lol. Been blind as hell because I don’t like wearing my work glasses.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They should never email me tracking info on packages. I’m so impatient. I’m checking my glasses everyday to see if they shipped lol. Been blind as hell because I don’t like wearing my work glasses.


My new glasses work great on the right eye, not so much on the left. They're the opposite of my old ones. Maybe I should just swap my eyes around.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

dr doolittle could not hope to achieve even a scintilla of what ace ventura effortlessly has - this is an indisputable fact


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Jimmy Pages birthday was yesterday. Hard to believe hes 75. I transcribed the San Francisco part from the live Dazed recently, posted on my YT channel. Created in Guitar Pro. Check it out.


goodshit, boss. more of this pls.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 10, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> goodshit, boss. more of this pls.


Working on the whole thing. Minus that 7 minute bow solo of course, lol. The other 22 minutes or so...ha


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

Fuck yes. Can i support the efforts? Do you have a patreon or something?


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 10, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> Fuck yes. Can i support the efforts? Do you have a patreon or something?


Hm I always thought about doing it for free


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 120??
> Daymn, our shops here are capped @ 5 mg per serving.
> I'd be in a coma if I ate one of those.


Definitely not from a shop. First time I took one of these was on a Saturday about 8am next thing I know it’s 4pm and I realized I hadn’t smoked yet. Lol. That never happens. The one thing with these and idk if it’s like this with strong edibles but I will get the worst cotton mouth ever!!! Cannot get rid of it. They will definitely put you on chill mode.


Laughing Grass said:


> You going to eat a whole one?


yes


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2020)

So last night fucking sucked. Came home to house broken into. Few things missing, tv, small bag of weed, couple old iPhones that don’t turn on. All that sucks, but what really sucks. My grow. It was wide open, light shining looking beautiful. I’m a renter so I had to call landlord because they busted out a brand new window and tore some shit up coming in, which lead to a police report. Needless to say I’m freaking the fuck out. Trash the whole thing in seconds before any shows up. Now whoever it was knows how I get down and why wouldn’t they come back for a bigger score? Idk what to do, I’m gone on schedule 5 days a week.

Oh, they also took my stock sent to me by @Chunky Stool

so obviously won’t be growing for a while, until I figure out my next move.

#lifespunchingbag


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2020)

Pot demand in US state of Illinois booms in first week of legal sales


Demand for legal marijuana in Illinois was so strong that many vendors quickly ran out of supplies, as customers spent nearly $11 million in just five days since the drug was legalized in the state on January 1, vendors and officials said. The sales figure, released by Illinois officials, is...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> So last night fucking sucked. Came home to house broken into. Few things missing, tv, small bag of weed, couple old iPhones that don’t turn on. All that sucks, but what really sucks. My grow. It was wide open, light shining looking beautiful. I’m a renter so I had to call landlord because they busted out a brand new window and tore some shit up coming in, which lead to a police report. Needless to say I’m freaking the fuck out. Trash the whole thing in seconds before any shows up. Now whoever it was knows how I get down and why wouldn’t they come back for a bigger score? Idk what to do, I’m gone on schedule 5 days a week.
> 
> Oh, they also took my stock sent to me by @Chunky Stool
> 
> ...


Damn bro. That fuckin sucks. Too bad you didn’t have a security camera. My dogs were barking like crazy one night in November. I checked the cameras and saw a mother fucker lurking on the canal and where his buddy with the car was at I could see him shining a flash light at my camera. I flipped on the siren on the camera and they dipped. I think it was my wife’s step-nephew because he kept asking my mother-in-law weird questions about my greenhouses and plants. Dumbass youngsters.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn bro. That fuckin sucks. Too bad you didn’t have a security camera. My dogs were barking like crazy one night in November. I checked the cameras and saw a mother fucker lurking on the canal and where his buddy with the car was at I could see him shining a flash light at my camera. I flipped on the siren on the camera and they dipped. I think it was my wife’s step-nephew because he kept asking my mother-in-law weird questions about my greenhouses and plants. Dumbass youngsters.


Yeah sucks for sure. Worst part is feeling violated. This happened while I was at work so most likely during daylight hours. I leave at 530am and was home around 530pm. So only like an hour or so before sun would have come up. I guess I need a badass dog...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> So last night fucking sucked. Came home to house broken into. Few things missing, tv, small bag of weed, couple old iPhones that don’t turn on. All that sucks, but what really sucks. My grow. It was wide open, light shining looking beautiful. I’m a renter so I had to call landlord because they busted out a brand new window and tore some shit up coming in, which lead to a police report. Needless to say I’m freaking the fuck out. Trash the whole thing in seconds before any shows up. Now whoever it was knows how I get down and why wouldn’t they come back for a bigger score? Idk what to do, I’m gone on schedule 5 days a week.
> 
> Oh, they also took my stock sent to me by @Chunky Stool
> 
> ...


Wow sorry to hear that bro. 
I would move out as soon as your lease allows. 
They obviously like weed because they took your seeds so they'll be back for sure.

I'm surprised they didn't take your lights. Probably too bulky...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah sucks for sure. Worst part is feeling violated. This happened while I was at work so most likely during daylight hours. I leave at 530am and was home around 530pm. So only like an hour or so before sun would have come up. I guess I need a badass dog...


I would have to move.
Just knowing someone was in my house without my permission would be violation enough, my reaction would be:

1) Get rid of the grow.
2) Sleep with protection until the move.
3) Move as soon as.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would have to move.
> Just knowing someone was in my house without my permission would be violation enough, my reaction would be:
> 
> 1) Get rid of the grow.
> ...


Totally agree. Grow is gone and I’m currently exploring other options. We stayed with my older daughter last night cuz I’m not gonna have my 8yr old there.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> broken into.


That sucks bro, I guess we have been lucky with our house in that no one has really messed with our stuff. We have had some people mess with our cars, which is why mine has a new ignition switch, and we had some kids take off lug nuts from my son's car. Someone is almost always home here though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> That sucks bro, I guess we have been lucky with our house in that no one has really messed with our stuff. We have had some people mess with our cars, which is why mine has a new ignition switch, and we had some kids take off lug nuts from my son's car. Someone is almost always home here though.


Many of our non-doper car break-ins are somewhat of a different flavor.






More than a few are making a comfortable living finding chips, cookies, garbage and who knows what else in these vehicles.
And the take away is if you lock your rig they'll just rip off the door or break the windows if they really want in.
BTW, the bear in the vid looks to be a Black bear - ours are about 3-4 times the size.
Lose / Lose situation.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> .....Someone is almost always home here though.


That work awesome for us too. We do have camera's set up all around also, that you can talk through. There's nothing better than being able to tell someone that if they don't get off the property, their ass is gonna get filled with rocksalt. From my phone, where ever I may be..... Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4454397


Bang Bang 49ers!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Bang Bang 49ers!!


The block is hot......


----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2020)

These past couple of holiday months and all the food have had an effect on me. My damn britches are too tight! It takes me five minutes just to get my junk tucked in properly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2020)

I hate thieves and liars. I’m sorry @jerryb73.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> These past couple of holiday months and all the food have had an effect on me. My damn britches are too tight! It takes me five minutes just to get my junk tucked in properly.


I hear ya.

January is salad month. And if it isn't, I'm eating them anyway.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 11, 2020)

@Aeroknow San Frans bout to


Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4454397





doublejj said:


> Bang Bang 49ers!!


Suck a fat fucking bag of dicks. Hope you win


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2020)

Religious people crack me up! 

This is the guy who believes humans and dinosaurs lived together during the same time period. 
He also built a Noah's Ark tourist attraction that totally flopped. 

What a dumb fuck.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Religious people crack me up!
> View attachment 4454591
> This is the guy who believes humans and dinosaurs lived together during the same time period.
> He also built a Noah's Ark tourist attraction that totally flopped.
> ...


Hahaha!
I know a guy that went to the ark encounter with a college geology class. The dinosaur with a harness display triggered a couple students so badly, the class was asked to leave. 


Yes, Ham is a dumb fuck.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 12, 2020)

Damn, @jerryb73 hurting for you, bud. I know the violated, helpless feeling.
We lived in a really sweet neighborhood, with a friend, when we first got together. Had our door kicked in and everything valuable stolen. 
All our nsfw pics/stuff spread out everywhere. It was pre cell phones and I was building a house in bfe, so my wife had to deal with everything alone. 

Pm me when you're ready for new gear, bud. We have lots.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2020)

WTAF!?









CBD CONCENTRATES | Earth Florida INC







www.earthflorida.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> WTAF!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CBDistillery is good and cheaper


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> So last night fucking sucked. Came home to house broken into. Few things missing, tv, small bag of weed, couple old iPhones that don’t turn on. All that sucks, but what really sucks. My grow. It was wide open, light shining looking beautiful. I’m a renter so I had to call landlord because they busted out a brand new window and tore some shit up coming in, which lead to a police report. Needless to say I’m freaking the fuck out. Trash the whole thing in seconds before any shows up. Now whoever it was knows how I get down and why wouldn’t they come back for a bigger score? Idk what to do, I’m gone on schedule 5 days a week.
> 
> Oh, they also took my stock sent to me by @Chunky Stool
> 
> ...


That's awful. I hope you get through this unscathed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2020)

I just about had a heart attack! I thought I lost my HOMERUNCLASH game on my phone ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Bud


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 13, 2020)

I know one thing for sure. I got to get out of this fucking house!! I’m here tonight staying for the first time since break in. I’m bout to go crazy knowing some m fer was in here. I’m super pissed off and I’ve been ok. Yeah gotta get outa here.


Oh. Evening everyone


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I know one thing for sure. I got to get out of this fucking house!! I’m here tonight staying for the first time since break in. I’m bout to go crazy knowing some m fer was in here. I’m super pissed off and I’ve been ok. Yeah gotta get outa here.
> 
> 
> Oh. Evening everyone


Sorry you are going through this. It sucks to have your space violated.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry you are going through this. It sucks to have your space violated.


Thank you. That’s exactly what I’ve been telling people. You can get the other stuff back. I’ve had car’s broken into but this is very different.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry you are going through this. It sucks to have your space violated.


I didn’t even get a kiss


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2020)

You know what really grinds my gears? When people selling furniture on Craigslist or Marketplace don't put the dimensions in the post. It's like selling a car without giving the fucking year.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

I still love her









Hear Debbie Harry’s Stunning Ethereal Vocal Tracks from “Heart of Glass,” “Call Me,” “Rapture,” and “One Way or Another”


Punk rock “shocked the world” when it arrived in the late 70s, one mainstream news outlet remembers. Bands like The Ramones inspired “a generation of wannabe rockers to buy guitars and form their own bands….




www.openculture.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

I can never get enough 








High Times Greats: Interview With Albert Hofmann, The Man Who First Synthesized LSD


The late chemist Albert Hofmann discussed his psychedelic research on LSD in the July, 1976 issue of High Times.




hightimes.com


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2020)

Mona Slut or Ya Grandma!

_*La Joconde nue*_ or _*Monna Vanna*_ is a 1514-1516 charcoal drawing with white highlights by the school of Leonardo da Vinci. It is a semi-nude portrait of a woman. The position of the subject's hands and body are almost identical to that of Leonardo's _Mona Lisa_, leading some experts to suggest this work may be a preparatory drawing for the famous painting.[1] These experts identify this as an exceptionally fine work by a left-handed master, leading to speculation that this is the work of Leonardo himself. [1] It is now in the musée Condé. 








La Joconde nue - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> Mona Slut or Ya Grandma!
> View attachment 4456566
> _*La Joconde nue*_ or _*Monna Vanna*_ is a 1514-1516 charcoal drawing with white highlights by the school of Leonardo da Vinci. It is a semi-nude portrait of a woman. The position of the subject's hands and body are almost identical to that of Leonardo's _Mona Lisa_, leading some experts to suggest this work may be a preparatory drawing for the famous painting.[1] These experts identify this as an exceptionally fine work by a left-handed master, leading to speculation that this is the work of Leonardo himself. [1] It is now in the musée Condé.
> 
> ...


Even Leonardo bought a vowel once in a while


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Even Leonardo bought a vowel once in a while


I wonder if Leo paid model scale or took the " hey baby, I can make you famous" route.?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> I wonder if Leo paid model scale or took the " hey baby, I can make you famous" route.?View attachment 4456601


Had to look a couple of times before I realized who the sleaze bag was.
What a piece of work there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had to look a couple of times before I realized who the sleaze bag was.
> What a piece of work there.


Clueless here... fill me in (assuming that is an appropriate phrase here)


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Clueless here... fill me in (assuming that is an appropriate phrase here)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Thanks, pop culture has left me way behind


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks, pop culture has left me way behind


How many times do I have to tell you to get TV?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> I wonder if Leo paid model scale or took the " hey baby, I can make you famous" route.?View attachment 4456601


Notice that’s the OFRAH pimping her out.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2020)

FYI...








Hot Box the House: Inside the Marijuana Bills Congress Will Debate This Week


Committee hearing will cover six bills that deal with legalization, cannabis research, andmedical marijuana




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2020)

Designed Shoes | Cool Shoes for Men and Women | Bucketfeet


Create a brighter world and walk in style with Bucketfeet shoes! Discover our endless selection of slip-on shoes for men and women designed by artists worldwide!




www.bucketfeet.com





I just ordered new shoes


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Designed Shoes | Cool Shoes for Men and Women | Bucketfeet
> 
> 
> Create a brighter world and walk in style with Bucketfeet shoes! Discover our endless selection of slip-on shoes for men and women designed by artists worldwide!
> ...


I suspect a tripping hazard


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect a tripping hazard


oh gosh I kinda wish. I’d take a trip with AAA 




notice there’s no laces


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

I just watched Mike Pence gush about how awesome his boss is and how smart it was to get us into a trade war. 
I'm gonna throw up now... 

Oh and Steve Manuchan looks like the love child of Jeff Goldblum & Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just watched Mike Pence gush about how awesome his boss is and how smart it was to get us into a trade war.
> I'm gonna throw up now...
> 
> Oh and Steve Manuchan looks like the love child of Jeff Goldblum & Pee Wee Herman.


That’s the funniest fucking thing I’ve heard in a long time lol Jeff Goldblum lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2020)

South Fayette retiree, daughter sue to recover $82K seized at Pittsburgh airport


A 79-year-old retired railroad engineer and his adult daughter Wednesday sued two federal agencies in an effort to recover more than $82,000 seized last summer inside Pittsburgh International Airport. Rebecca Brown, 54, of Lowell, Mass., said her father, Terry Rolin, a resident of the South...




triblive.com





Can you believe this shit?

They can just confiscate your cash and not give it back, and pretend it's from drugs.

I'll bet there's lots of old people who don't trust banks and with interest rates so low, I'm not sure I blame them.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> South Fayette retiree, daughter sue to recover $82K seized at Pittsburgh airport
> 
> 
> A 79-year-old retired railroad engineer and his adult daughter Wednesday sued two federal agencies in an effort to recover more than $82,000 seized last summer inside Pittsburgh International Airport. Rebecca Brown, 54, of Lowell, Mass., said her father, Terry Rolin, a resident of the South...
> ...


Back in ‘08 a friend of mine, who is one of those old don’t trust no bank people, was headed to an equipment auction with about a hundred grand in his truck, he passes a parked unmarked marshal, that jumps right in behind him and pulls him over. The first thing he asked was about the cash, my friend explained what was up, and then asked how he new the cash was in the car , the marshal said he has a detector in his car that will pick up the strips in the money and if you travel with so much you are supposed to call ahead and inform them.....wtf.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2020)

STFU sunshine...where’s y’alls chomo buddy at , what was his name Bobby Something ? man I called that one haha is projections were to easy to read


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> trade war.


I don't think the soybean farmer I saw on the news last night that owes a couple months back payments on his mortgage and can't afford to pay it thinks it's so great.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> STFU sunshine...where’s y’alls chomo buddy at , what was his name Bobby Something ? man I called that one haha is projections were to easy to read


I’ll play


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 17, 2020)

My next ex wife....




(I'd greatly appreciate it if one of you can forward her phone number to me. I guess a name would be good too....)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Back in ‘08 a friend of mine, who is one of those old don’t trust no bank people, was headed to an equipment auction with about a hundred grand in his truck, he passes a parked unmarked marshal, that jumps right in behind him and pulls him over. The first thing he asked was about the cash, my friend explained what was up, and then asked how he new the cash was in the car , the marshal said he has a detector in his car that will pick up the strips in the money and if you travel with so much you are supposed to call ahead and inform them.....wtf.


I think he was funnin' you. I know as of around 2015 a company (KWJ engineering) was developing a Bulk Currency Detection System (BCDS) using a "sniffer" system (think robo dog) that detects the vapor signature of US currency. I'm pretty sure they haven't developed a reliable way of detecting currency at a distance. DHS Science and Technology Directorate issued a challenge to private sector companies in 2010 to develop such tech but nothing that I know of is in the field.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ll play


Stay out of blue sneeze radius, this one snorts Xanax


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I think he was funnin' you. I know as of around 2015 a company (KWJ engineering) was developing a Bulk Currency Detection System (BCDS) using a "sniffer" system (think robo dog) that detects the vapor signature of US currency. I'm pretty sure they haven't developed a reliable way of detecting currency at a distance. DHS Science and Technology Directorate issued a challenge to private sector companies in 2010 to develop such tech but nothing that I know of is in the field.


Tomorrow is today


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> My next ex wife....
> 
> View attachment 4458420
> 
> ...


I met a chick that looked exactly like that, blond, svelte, gorgeous. 
Thought I would give it a go  ,
only to find out she was selling AMWAY.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> My next ex wife....
> 
> View attachment 4458420
> 
> ...


This is plainly not a case of the costume wearing the person. She rocks that shit hard.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2020)

If you plan to use the free versions of TurboTax, Tax Act, etc to do your taxes, remember to access them thru the IRS site for the truly "free" version otherwise the companies try and steer you into the paid products you may not need.





Free File: Do your Federal Taxes for Free | Internal Revenue Service


IRS Free File lets you prepare and file your federal income tax online for free. File at an IRS partner site with the IRS Free File Program or use Free File Fillable Forms. It's safe, easy and no cost to you.




apps.irs.gov


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 18, 2020)

Fight days are some of the best days !

Couple briskets on the stick burner w/post oak since last night ,doing its thing . Vat of ranch style beans prepped and ready for smoke later . Last summers canned peaches on stand by for cobbler and a bubbler full of thin leaf w/a spicy Bloody Mary for now .

YES SIR , it’s gonna be a great day .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> If you plan to use the free versions of TurboTax, Tax Act, etc to do your taxes, remember to access them thru the IRS site for the truly "free" version otherwise the companies try and steer you into the paid products you may not need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your what?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2020)

Took my daughter for a lil fun.





then she won this.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm trying to talk myself into grocery shopping this afternoon. I guess I need to look in the empty freezer and pantry a couple more times to convince myself it needs done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2020)

Keeping it super classy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Keeping it super classyView attachment 4459565


Just looking at this gave me heartburn.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just looking at this gave me heartburn.


Cant even taste the alcohol in the PBR one. It's super weird but I had to try it. So I made it stronger lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Cant even taste the alcohol in the PBR one. It's super weird but I had to try it. So I made it stronger lol


Something tells me that drinking too much of that would lead to the worst tasting vomit in the history of alcohol.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2020)

Oh shit! Lady wrists is back! 

What's up bro? Did you spend enough time at the truck stop to get your internet turned back on? 

Just kidding dude. I know you still live with your folks. Welcome back


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> And your friends with a pedophile...


Can you please just go away again? Thank you 



Ps. We did not miss you. Thanks bro.

He fucking owns you so bad. Lmao


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Can you please just go away again? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only been like a year or 2 since that went down.. so it's super fresh in his mind


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> It's only been like a year or 2 since that went down.. so it's super fresh in his mind


Jesus fucking christ


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2020)

Just finished the latest terminator. Good torrent, HD rip with no subtitles - 

https://thepiratebay.org/torrent/35619958/Terminator_Dark_Fate.2019.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO[TGx] 

The scariest part of the movie is how old Linda and Arnold are now, their next terminator will be the Grim Reaper...








Fun Saturday Night Flick...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Just finished the latest terminator. Good torrent, HD rip with no subtitles -
> 
> https://thepiratebay.org/torrent/35619958/Terminator_Dark_Fate.2019.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO[TGx]
> 
> ...


We're on lady wrists right now man.. Bob's been gone for months and this dude is drooling over little kids


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh yeah I’m getting one for her birthday @curious2garden and all other dog lovers









Original Plush Cuddle Clone


Handcrafted by our team of professional artists, the original custom plush Cuddle Clone is the premier stuffed animal of your pet available today. Made of only the highest quality material, this custom plush perfectly resembles your beloved best friend!




cuddleclones.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> We're on lady wrists right now man.. Bob's been gone for months and this dude is drooling over little kids


Wuuut

I saw terminator with my brother at the movie theater on acid.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wuuut
> 
> I saw terminator with my brother at the movie theater on acid.


I saw Terminator 2 (best one) at a theater with my buddy when I was almost 20. We bought a 8 ball of fire, and were coked out of our minds. Really made the movie come alive...


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wuuut
> 
> I saw terminator with my brother at the movie theater on acid.


In 1984 I was getting a divorce from my first. I was on acid when I proposed to her.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wuuut
> 
> I saw terminator with my brother at the movie theater on acid.


I saw total recall with a friend at the theater on acid. 
Holy fucking shit!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah I’m getting one for her birthday @curious2garden and all other dog lovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cute is that! Unfortunately my dogs rip any stuffed toy apart.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

LOL 1975 Tommy on acid.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> And your friends with a pedophile...


No, you don’t have the current playbook. abe isn’t my friend.
How you been doing? Work up to wiping it on mommy’s curtains? while you gather the shekels for an inflatable companion?


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How cute is that! Unfortunately my dogs rip any stuffed toy apart.


^^^

The exact reason I have never given a stuffed animal to my wife.

When we first met she had a Boarder Collie that was protective of a stuffed rabbit.
She informed me that it had been a gift from some ex.
No point to waste $$ just for her to throw it to the dog.

That dog carried the rabbit around for years. After the bunny had been thrown out an ear was found under some cushions.
He took up with the ear just as if it was still attached.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> ^^^
> 
> The exact reason I have never given a stuffed animal to my wife.
> 
> ...


Mine carry the dead bodies, follow me around, whining for me to put the stuffing back in, not gonna happen. I gave up on repairing stuffed animals decades ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I saw total recall with a friend at the theater on acid.
> Holy fucking shit!


Man I lived in the wrong suburb. It was the 70s and our neighborhood didn’t have a theater on acid. I feel like I missed out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No, you don’t have the current playbook. abe isn’t my friend.
> How you been doing? Work up to wiping it on mommy’s curtains? while you gather the shekels for an inflatable companion?


He is facing existential crisis: the Jr High girls he'd trade ciggies for handies are now in high school and too old for him now. He sees mortality.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> He is facing existential crisis: the Jr High girls he'd trade ciggies for handies are now in high school and too old for him now. He sees mortality.


Pedophobia == self-loathing, oh the irony


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> He is facing existential crisis: the Jr High girls he'd trade ciggies for handies are now in high school and too old for him now. He sees mortality.


That's poetry man!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's pedoetry man!


Fify


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No, you don’t have the current playbook. abe isn’t my friend.
> How you been doing? Work up to wiping it on mommy’s curtains? while you gather the shekels for an inflatable companion?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 19, 2020)

I was just trying to remember all the things I saw on acid.

Jeremiah Johnson, all night Beatle movies festival at school and Pink Floyd.

And a six mile walk across farm land where we talked to the cows and they answered us. In moos, but we understood exactly what they were mooing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was just trying to remember all the things I saw on acid.
> 
> Jeremiah Johnson, all night Beatle movies festival at school and Pink Floyd.
> 
> And a six mile walk across farm land where we talked to the cows and they answered us. In moos, but we understood exactly what they were mooing.


So long as you didn’t argue with them. They are the sovereign masters of the moo’d point.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> things I saw on acid.


Lemon tree leaves melting and dripping on my face while I hid from imaginary swat team in an orchard. Don't go to a put put golf course...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> So long as you didn’t argue with them. They are the sovereign masters of the moo’d point.


Lol. I remember this farmer seeing us and waving (college people took walks there and he was friendly), and he was kind of herding them on a tractor and they were mooing bloody murder.

We thought they were going to revolt and have a moo coup.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I remember this farmer seeing us and waving (college people took walks there and he was friendly), and he was kind of herding them on a tractor and they were mooing bloody murder.
> 
> We thought they were going to revolt and have a moo coup.


Last place I lived, there was a cow next door. Her vocalizations were emphatic and a warning. She was actually saying DOOM! But with that tragic bovine dyslexia.

She was replaced with the utterly useless Ass of Self-pity. This beast would belt out iterations if “poor ME!” followed by a sudden cessation of sound that perfectly communicated “fuck it; not helping ME”.

Now it is just the odd pack of coyotes yodeling “trolol”.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pedophobia == self-loathing, oh the irony


GeekPoints++ for '=='


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was just trying to remember all the things I saw on acid.
> 
> Jeremiah Johnson, all night Beatle movies festival at school and Pink Floyd.
> 
> And a six mile walk across farm land where we talked to the cows and they answered us. In moos, but we understood exactly what they were mooing.


I LOVE Robert Redford


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I LOVE Robert Redford


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4460140


I’ve seen Jeremiah Johnson probably 15 times


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2020)

"Skin him pilgrim."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve seen Jeremiah Johnson probably 15 times


I bet I have too!
Love that story & the man that tells it so well.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Last place I lived, there was a cow next door. Her vocalizations were emphatic and a warning. She was actually saying DOOM! But with that tragic bovine dyslexia.
> 
> She was replaced with the utterly useless Ass of Self-pity. This beast would belt out iterations if “poor ME!” followed by a sudden cessation of sound that perfectly communicated “fuck it; not helping ME”.
> 
> Now it is just the odd pack of coyotes yodeling “trolol”.


She had the hand of Sauron on her too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2020)

So I have to unplug an awning gutter at the top of the downspout today. Gets jammed with leaves, not a big deal.

But like wow, how many different languages can you identify without looking them up on this pair of gloves?

Could pretty much just start naming countries and not be wrong, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4460993
> So I have to unplug an awning gutter at the top of the downspout today. Gets jammed with leaves, not a big deal.
> 
> But like wow, how many different languages can you identify without looking them up on this pair of gloves?
> ...


First seven but none of the last three.

~edit~ got no. 8


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> First seven but none of the last three.
> 
> ~edit~ got no. 8


Flag hints on reverse, didn't notice
Not that flags are a major help unless you're a flag expert.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Flag hints on reverse, didn't noticeView attachment 4461000
> Not that flags are a major help unless you're a flag expert.


My son could tell you what any of those flags are. Without hesitation or mistake . I don’t have his chops.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My son could tell you what any of those flags are. Without hesitation or mistake . I don’t have his chops.


I guessed #9 right and #10 wrong.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> First seven but none of the last three.
> 
> ~edit~ got no. 8


last 4:
dutch
finnish
swedish
norwegian
??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

portugal
france
netherlands
germany
finland
italy
sweden
spain
denmark

No Greek flag?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> portugal
> france
> netherlands
> germany
> ...


The Czechs, Poles and Hungarians got short shrift too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Czechs, Poles and Hungarians got short shrift too.


My partner is Polish and most of her family can speak German, Russian and Ukrainian as well as Polish so they're covered. They should use the Brazilian flag for Portuguese considering it's the national language for 200 million people.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner is Polish and most of her family can speak German, Russian and Ukrainian as well as Polish so they're covered. They should use the Brazilian flag for Portuguese considering it's the national language for 200 million people.


Note that English or Spanish could be the Stars and Stripes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner is Polish


if you haven't been there to visit, i'd recommend it. we loved it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Note that English or Spanish could be the Stars and Stripes.


no name for a protective glove in Russian though? "you don't need silly metal glove, just more vodka" in Yakov Smirnof's voice.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> no name for a protective glove in Russian though? "you don't need silly metal glove, just more vodka" in Yakov Smirnof's voice.


I suspect they drew the line through Rome to Stockholm - and fuck the folks dumb enough to live east of it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My son could tell you what any of those flags are. Without hesitation or mistake . I don’t have his chops.


Pretty girl all dressed up.
You'd have to be a Quartermaster to know what all these mean.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Note that English or Spanish could be the Stars and Stripes.


Nope you can't have English until you guys learn to unnecessarily insert "u" into words that were perfectly fine without them.



rkymtnman said:


> if you haven't been there to visit, i'd recommend it. we loved it.


I haven't been yet and whenever we make plans to go some place warm with beaches always beats it. Some day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope you can't have English until you guys learn to unnecessarily insert "u" into words that were perfectly fine without them.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been yet and whenever we make plans to go some place warm with beaches always beats it. Some day.


Or unnecessarily insert “eh” into sentences


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

Our best friends tried to talk us into walking the Camino de Santiago (AKA) the pilgrimage of Santiago de Compostela with them (for over a freakin month @ over 25 - 30 km a day, every day!).

We lounged on the beach in the Caribbean drinking instead & I'm sure we got the better end of the deal!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Or unnecessarily insert “eh” into sentences


Thems fighting words eh. I know it's a technicality but eh usually comes at the end of a sentence and it's a beautifully efficient word. For example "It's cold outside, wouldn't you agree?" can be replaced with "it's cold as fuck eh." Usually done with a higher intonation at the end so the listener knows it's a question and not a statement.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thems fighting words eh. I know it's a technicality but eh usually comes at the end of a sentence and it's a beautifully efficient word. For example "It's cold outside, wouldn't you agree?" can be replaced with "it's cold as fuck eh." Usually done with a higher intonation at the end so the listener knows it's a question and not a statement.


How do you spell Canada?
CND.
(C, eh? N, eh? D, eh?)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How do you spell Canada?
> CND.
> (C, eh? N, eh? D, eh?)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our best friends tried to talk us into walking the Camino de Santiago (AKA) the pilgrimage of Santiago de Compostela with them (for over a freakin month @ over 25 - 30 km a day, every day!).
> 
> We lounged on the beach in the Caribbean drinking instead & I'm sure we got the better end of the deal!
> 
> View attachment 4461070


You made the right choice.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 20, 2020)

Do lil dogs speak in Yapanese?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Do lil dogs speak in Yapanese?


They yap below the nese


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You made the right choice.


That's depressing but motivating at the same damn time.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 20, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> That's depressing but motivating at the same damn time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

I tried blueberries for the first time last week.
I can’t quit eating them.
$40 worth of blueberries.
I better start planting some.
Anyone here grow them? I think I’m in a primeberry area 

edit: those damn gators and their expert growing




__





CIR1192/MG359: Blueberry Gardener's Guide


University of Florida, Institute of Food and Agricultural Sciences Extension outreach is a partnership between state, federal, and county governments to provide scientific knowledge and expertise to the public. The University of Florida (UF), together with Florida A&M University (FAMU)...




edis.ifas.ufl.edu


----------



## missnu (Jan 20, 2020)

Is it strange I am horribly bothered by this not being a jibber jabber thread?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2020)

missnu said:


> Is it strange I am horribly bothered by this not being a jibber jabber thread?


Here ya go: https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-3272


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2020)

I can’t go to my motherfucking rheumatologist appointment because I’m changing primary care doctors and insurance wants a referral every time I go.
What the fuck


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2020)

The new Chinese bird flu has landed. First case is now in Everett WA. 
Not sure if it has hit the news yet...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The new Chinese bird flu has landed. First case is now in Everett WA.
> Not sure if it has hit the news yet...


Is that the new coronavirus they've been talking about that's spreading to Japan and Korea or is this something different?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that the new coronavirus they've been talking about that's spreading to Japan and Korea or is this something different?


This one is from Wuhan China. The CDC is already here.
I think it's called Coronavirus so it's the same one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This one is from Wuhan China. The CDC is already here.


Yep, that's it. It has also been detected in Thailand and now possibly Australia


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This one is from Wuhan China. The CDC is already here.
> I think it's called Coronavirus so it's the same one.


MMMMMMmmmm hopefully it waits for warmer weather here and it comes with lime in the neck


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> MMMMMMmmmm hopefully it waits for warmer weather here and it comes with lime in the neck


Less than a month till toes in the sand!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Wow Im unbanned



But for how long we ask?





Happy Democratic Failure week everyone!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> Wow Im unbanned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you back!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Naaa wont be for long. Imnow a racist and an alcoholic says buckles.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 21, 2020)

See yallin a month or so. Missed you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The new Chinese bird flu has landed. First case is now in Everett WA.
> Not sure if it has hit the news yet...











First Patient With Wuhan Coronavirus Is Identified in the U.S. (Published 2020)


A man in Washington State is infected with a new respiratory virus. Federal officials plan to expand screenings for the infection at major airports.




www.nytimes.com





You heard it here on RIU first


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome the new Subaru F.U.C.K.S.
https://www.funnyordie.com/2020/1/14/21066322/subaru-forester-ultimate-customised-kit-special-edition-accidentally-inappropriate-name-2020?fbclid=IwAR3ShX4Qp08AHIFeH54zpANTqxT9BiWpLVe5QO_LQHSx3av1iRl1s9ZUpxg


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Welcome the new Subaru F.U.C.K.S.
> https://www.funnyordie.com/2020/1/14/21066322/subaru-forester-ultimate-customised-kit-special-edition-accidentally-inappropriate-name-2020?fbclid=IwAR3ShX4Qp08AHIFeH54zpANTqxT9BiWpLVe5QO_LQHSx3av1iRl1s9ZUpxg


Did you know Honda had a CRV-EX?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, that's it. It has also been detected in Thailand and now possibly Australia


The bloke they thought had it has been cleared but it won’t be long we have such a high Asian population. Plus every man and his dog holidays in Thailand around here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

26 degrees. 26 degrees. In south Florida. What’s wrong with this picture.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

@shrxhky420 lol obviously I’m not big into emails  I sent you a text


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 26 degrees. 26 degrees. In south Florida. What’s wrong with this picture.


Nothing but rain here for the next 10 days. Highs in the 50s, lows in the 40s. 

Meh, could be worse. 

If it wasn't for global warming, I'd be shoveling snow every day...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nothing but rain here for the next 10 days. Highs in the 50s, lows in the 40s.
> 
> Meh, could be worse.
> 
> If it wasn't for global warming, I'd be shoveling snow every day...


lol if it weren’t for global warming it wouldn’t be 26 degrees in south florida. This shit is gonna kill my outdoor girls.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 26 degrees. 26 degrees. In south Florida. What’s wrong with this picture.


The whole time I lived in florida it hit high 30s once and people were freaking out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 26 degrees. 26 degrees. In south Florida. What’s wrong with this picture.


has it started raining iguanas yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> has it started raining iguanas yet?


With my luck it would rain trout and I wouldn't be allowed to eat them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> With my luck it would rain trout and I wouldn't be allowed to eat them.


Wait for it...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The whole time I lived in florida it hit high 30s once and people were freaking out


I lived south of Miami & remember this well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)

So bad I had to share.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> has it started raining iguanas yet?


Falling Iguana warnings posted: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/beware-falling-iguanas-cold-weather-south-florida-spurs-unusual-forecast-n1120226


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Falling Iguana warnings posted: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/beware-falling-iguanas-cold-weather-south-florida-spurs-unusual-forecast-n1120226


I forgot to check! I’ve got a friend who bought a lizard. In Florida. Can you imagine buying a lizard of any kind in Florida? Go outside man lol

Which reminds me, I can’t wait for Bill’s debut


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Which reminds me, I can’t wait for Bill’s debut


If those coon asses ever figure out a good python recipe they could clean up that little Everglades problem quickly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> With my luck it would rain trout and I wouldn't be allowed to eat them.


@Bobby schmeckle would be running around trying to set them free. 



raratt said:


> Falling Iguana warnings posted: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/beware-falling-iguanas-cold-weather-south-florida-spurs-unusual-forecast-n1120226


lol awesome! I wonder if there's ever been reports of falling pythons?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Bobby schmeckle would be running around trying to set them free.
> ........snip......


I've chuckled at the thought of fishing with him. I realized I'd have to eat trout sushi if I expected to get any tasty trout into my tummy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've chuckled at the thought of fishing with him. I realized I'd have to eat trout sushi if I expected to get any tasty trout into my tummy.


You'll have to bring @Gary Goodson along as well to do the cooking. Do you actually go fishing?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

NOW YOU KNOW I’M JUST KIDDING 


but
1. RUN 
2. RUN
lol 








5 Tips for Dating Someone With Bipolar Disorder


“I know it can be hard to see someone you love struggling. However, it is not your job to ‘fix’ me. I am not ‘broken.’”




themighty.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You'll have to bring @Gary Goodson along as well to do the cooking. Do you actually go fishing?


I'm afraid if I didn't eat it while it was still on the hook Bobby'd have it out of my hands and back into the water. I love to fish. Unfortunately I don't find much time to do it. Do you fish?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm afraid if I didn't eat it while it was still on the hook Bobby'd have it out of my hands and back into the water. I love to fish. Unfortunately I don't find much time to do it. Do you fish?


lol he's that anti catch and eat? I'd love to have access to fresh fish this time of year. I haven't been fishing since I was around 12 years old. I was never good at patiently staring at a bobber for hours in silence and I think I just annoyed my dad.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> has it started raining iguanas yet?


Lol I heard about this on my way to work this morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol I heard about this on my way to work this morning.


I checked in today


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I lived south of Miami & remember this well.
> 
> View attachment 4462145


I made a snowball in July once.

I was high up in the Rockies at the time. I'm still freaked out about some of those mountain roads not having guard rails back then. Cars on the edge side tended to be road hogs for some reason.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Bobby schmeckle would be running around trying to set them free.
> 
> 
> 
> lol awesome! I wonder if there's ever been reports of falling pythons?


It’s true.

im getting all excited just thinking about it.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've chuckled at the thought of fishing with him. I realized I'd have to eat trout sushi if I expected to get any tasty trout into my tummy.



There! I hope you’re happy! 
(The only time I killed any trout to eat. I still think about the horror of it all. Still feel bad lol)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4462315
> There! I hope you’re happy!
> (The only time I killed any trout to eat. I still think about the horror of it all. Still feel bad lol)


Bbbbuuuuut it looks sooooooooo delicious!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 22, 2020)

Back to work today, can’t complain.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Did you know Honda had a CRV-EX?


_Rocky Rococo, at your cervix.._


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If those coon asses ever figure out a good python recipe they could clean up that little Everglades problem quickly.


And then @Gary Goodson could answer the timeless pythons/mouth question.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4462315
> There! I hope you’re happy!
> (The only time I killed any trout to eat. I still think about the horror of it all. Still feel bad lol)


How do you feel about yellow perch? 
In the spring, it's easy to fill up a big cooler by just trolling little crankbaits. 
No size restrictions, no limit, and they taste great! 

Back when I was into smallmouth bass fishing, yellow perch were annoying AF.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2020)

smallies are red eyed devils ,lb for lb nothing charges harder in fresh water , mean lil fuckers .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> smallies are red eyed devils ,lb for lb nothing charges harder in fresh water , mean lil fuckers .


Glad you added "fresh water" cause a Jack Cravelle in the salt will pull anything his/her weight backwards.
Think "flatish" tuna type of power.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2020)

It’s what we do . all right then I see your Jack and raise a rooster but I’m sitting on my personal favorite wahoo ( torpedoes) for my all in bet


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Glad you added "fresh water" cause a Jack Cravelle in the salt will pull anything his/her weight backwards.
> Think "flatish" tuna type of power.


Sounds like they’ll pull you backward just for the halibut.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds like they’ll pull you backward just for the halibut.


Found here (modded for rhythm)




__





HITRECORD


Founded and led by actor and artist Joseph Gordon-Levitt, HITRECORD is an open online community for creative collaboration. Users work together on a variety of art and media projects that they couldn’t have completed on their own.




hitrecord.org





There was a fishmonger from Fife
“It’s me or the puns” said his wife.
“Whale I love you most dearly
And am herring you clearly
But Cod knows fish puns are my life!”


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Glad you added "fresh water" cause a Jack Cravelle in the salt will pull anything his/her weight backwards.
> Think "flatish" tuna type of power.


I caught in a "baby" Giant Trevally fishing on the beach on Guam. it was more of a fight than the 62# tuna I caught on a boat.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you feel about yellow perch?
> In the spring, it's easy to fill up a big cooler by just trolling little crankbaits.
> No size restrictions, no limit, and they taste great!
> 
> Back when I was into smallmouth bass fishing, yellow perch were annoying AF.


Not sure. I’ve never eaten or caught a yellow perch. Sounds like they’d be good in fish tacos? I’ve heard bluegill make good tacos.

smallmouth bass are fun!

(I just had a multi paragraph response typed out rambling about all SORTS of shit. Then deleted it. Not sure where it even came from. Fuck, I’m high. Hells angel og x urkle has some kick!)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Not sure. I’ve never eaten or caught a yellow perch. Sounds like they’d be good in fish tacos? I’ve heard bluegill make good tacos.
> 
> smallmouth bass are fun!
> 
> (I just had a multi paragraph response typed out rambling about all SORTS of shit. Then deleted it. Not sure where it even came from. Fuck, I’m high. Hells angel og x urkle has some kick!)


Perch are in the walleye family so they'd be great in tacos.
My only complaints are that they don't get big and they don't fight very hard once they're hooked. It's weird... they hit hard AF but then you can just reel em in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> It’s what we do . all right then I see your Jack and raise a rooster but I’m sitting on my personal favorite wahoo ( torpedoes) for my all in bet


I've got a couple of Roosters under my belt as well - no a giants but the same kinda "fuck you, I'ain't giving up" sorta fight.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes sir !!! Truly hard to beat light gear top water roosters .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a couple of Roosters under my belt as well - no a giants but the same kinda "fuck you, I'ain't giving up" sorta fight.
> 
> View attachment 4462585


Gorgeous, both of you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Perch are in the walleye family so they'd be great in tacos.
> My only complaints are that they don't get big and they don't fight very hard once they're hooked. It's weird... they hit hard AF but then you can just reel em in.
> 
> View attachment 4462584
> ...


If you ever find yourself in southern Ontario hit up the Erie Beach Hotel in Port Dover. It's like stepping back in time to the 70's and I wouldn't actually stay in one of their rooms, but they have the best perch dinner you'll ever have. We go at least a couple times per year just for their fish.

not my pic


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> She had the hand of Sauron on her too
> 
> View attachment 4460311


I think the spirit of Our Lady of the White Hand is haunting my refrigerator.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think the spirit of Our Lady of the White Hand is haunting my refrigerator.
> 
> View attachment 4462843


Aldi huh! So that really is your cheese. Cyclops cow


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Aldi huh! So that really is your cheese. Cyclops cow


I love Aldi, as long as I don't have to go. I don't mind grocery shopping, but THEIR layout bugs the shit outta me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I love Aldi, as long as I don't have to go. I don't mind grocery shopping, but THEIR layout bugs the shit outta me.


It bugs me too! I like a number of their items but their layout is irritating.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It bugs me too! I like a number of their items but they layout is irritating.


I'll have to take your word for it, the nearest one to me is in Clovis CA & over 2100 miles from here.
~ Heads to Carrs for a corn dog ~


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2020)

Rammstein planning a U.S tour this fall!!! Gonna have to travel fornthis one since they wont be near me. Im thinking Philly.


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It bugs me too! I like a number of their items but their layout is irritating.


I don't like them at all. I will drive miles out of my way just to get to a good store.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2020)

Hmmmm, Barbers Hill High School wants 2 boys to cut their dreadlocks.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ahi Tuna tacos and a lil dessert 





the beach is cheap in January. Lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2020)

What happened to the hole plugging thread?

The poster @tyler.durden put up made the thread more interesting.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2020)

Did I miss the Whole thing, it must of been too dark.

I've had too much caffeine with a few bowels of ice cream cake and think I have a case of the @Pinworm now


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> What happened to the hole plugging thread?
> 
> The poster @tyler.durden put up made the thread more interesting.


Probably yattering about the brilliant sequel, “Moonraper”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2020)

Is this for real


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy 3rd birthday to Fiona the Cat! @UncleBuck


----------



## xtsho (Jan 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is this for real


Yes


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Yes


Wow 5 days, same length of time for FEMA to get bottled water to Katrina victims.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Wow 5 days, same length of time for FEMA to get bottled water to Katrina victims.


I think the actual amount of time will be around ten days but still impressive. Here in the states they'd be arguing for a month over who gets the contract with politicians looking to grease their palms. In China they ordered it built and it will get done. In the States the politicians will drag it out for weeks to make sure they get donations for their reelection before approving any funds or awarding a contract. If people die big deal. It's all about "What can I get out of it". 

FACT


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)

Smoker fired up w/hickory ,butts dry rubbed on stand by ,vinegar coleslaw ,homemade mustard and red sauce ready .

5 lbs ground chuck, veal ,and pork next up for homemade meat balls and sauce to go for the kids and their crew w/ few pans of fudge brownies as surprise .

Grey goose greyhounds w/off the trees Grapefruit and couple cured up thin leafed bombers for now . Gonna be the start of a great weekend !

Edit: saddle up boys and get after it, haha !


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2020)

Homemade pizza, day two...

The dough has risen in the fridge overnight to develop some flavor...



And I’ve started the pizza sauce...as basic as it gets. Onion, garlic, oregano, basil, tomatoes, salt and pepper. I will blend it once it cooks for an hour or so





What kinda pizza toppings y’all like? I have mushrooms and zucchini and olives...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is this for real


Scary...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> has it started raining iguanas yet?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Homemade pizza, day two...
> 
> The dough has risen in the fridge overnight to develop some flavor...
> 
> ...


BALLER ! Put some home grown hot peppers on 1/2 , just sayen


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2020)

Got out the boat motor and blended up the sauce...





Voila!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)

You hand tossing it for 1 pie or thin and 2 pies outta that dough and sauce ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> You hand tossing it for 1 pie or thin and 2 pies outta that dough and sauce ?


That dough should make 2-3 thin hand tossed


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)

Skills ! I can’t hand toss a good thin . I gotta roll it out . inspiring, me and the angry drunk neighbor had a good 4-5 year pizza battle going on back in the day when the babies were babies, looks good !


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That dough should make 2-3 thin hand tossed


All this hand toss talk is making me horny... er uh, hungry! Making me hungry 




















Penis

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2020)

Tonight my wife ate a second piece of that raspberry rollup.
It was an XL piece.








All is good!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> Tonight my wife ate a second piece of that raspberry rollup.
> It was an XL piece.
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me, think I’ll have a gummy. Thanks bro..

do yours taste like bud? These tastes like straight dankness and it lingers a bit.lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Scary...


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> That reminds me, think I’ll have a gummy. Thanks bro..
> 
> do yours taste like bud? These tastes like straight dankness and it lingers a bit.lol


Being the buds were squished the weed taste is not very strong, barely noticeable..

If you did not know they were spiked the taste would not be a giveaway to a novice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2020)

Sunny-1
Sick Armadillo-gone 
I’m sorry, I love the smell of gunfire


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy Friday RIU
Looking for the New World,
and the Palace in the Sun...
Can you point me in that direction?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 24, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4463814


Lol. My wife postponed her China trip because of the Corona Virus spreading over there. Operation bachelor/single dad not commencing again anytime soon.


----------



## GrnTHUMb23 (Jan 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Maybe your calculations are off from all that marijuana! Just kidding. But yeah most likely on their end.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

I switched to Dos Equis over Corona because of that virus. Don't need that shit, mang. I haven't had a cold all winter yet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Lol. My wife postponed her China trip because of the Corona Virus spreading over there. Operation bachelor/single dad not commencing again anytime soon.


The g/f texted me saying they have closed the wuhan airport in china, she was set to leave the 28th for Manila.



if she goes, not to sure if Ill be in a rush to welcome her back.lol


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

And then he was wondering if it was parody ...or reality? The answer was it was a pinch of both and the rest was a bunch of Bullshit. Not sure what it all means or if .. we sin for an angry God to see and judge us all to damnation or glory.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Got out the boat motor and blended up the sauce...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463704
> ...



You have HUGE meaty wrists and hands. I bet your cock is as big as that mixer...


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

They call him... the "Cement Mixer" because of the girth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> I switched to Dos Equis over Corona because of that virus. Don't need that shit, mang. I haven't had a cold all winter yet.


Bad trade, now you must fear Dos Equine Encephalitis


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bad trade, now you must fear Dos Equine Encephalitis


Well I expected to get the shits.. but not shit for brains. I can't read that fine print on the label anyway.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 24, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> That reminds me, think I’ll have a gummy. Thanks bro..
> 
> do yours taste like bud? These tastes like straight dankness and it lingers a bit.lol


Dose me bro


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)

Cuntiest thing I heard today “ your always suffocating me putting my flame out “ 


“Your flame burns to hot ! “


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4463814


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)

Lol, that is exactly right ! I felt bad for my boy he’s a BEAST but his old lady had her claws out .


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol, that is exactly right ! I felt bad for my boy he’s a BEAST but his old lady had her claws out .


This report is useless without pics.

Please submit pics for further meaningful evaluation.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You have HUGE meaty wrists and hands. I bet your cock is as big as that mixer...


I heard they call him "cookie dough".


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> That reminds me, think I’ll have a gummy. Thanks bro..
> 
> do yours taste like bud? These tastes like straight dankness and it lingers a bit.lol


In my experience, most good edibles have had that taste and linger effect. My wife and I have a fairly high edible tolerance. Her more so. An average dose would be 125-150mg based on dispensary #s.

I let some of a motarebel tester(bowser 24 x 91 chem skva/deathstar bx1) go 90 days. It's a heavy smoke. I cannot adult on this stuff. At all.
I think its time to make a small batch of butter.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 25, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2020)

Going down tonight!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is this for real


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Going down tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464314


Jacksonville right?
*looks at nonexistent watch*
I’m there


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Jacksonville right?
> *looks at nonexistent watch*
> I’m there


Palatka. Come on.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

@tyler.durden 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B4Vhtw8JPKI/


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Palatka. Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S an invite!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4464389
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that is just aching for a canoe and a six-pack.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh that is just aching for a canoe and a six-pack.


Yes. He has a kayak and I’m tempted.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Palatka. Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m at your front door knocking


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m at your front door knocking


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m at your front door knocking





curious2garden said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh that is just aching for a canoe and a six-pack.


Have I got a place for you
And you @jerryb73 and you @curious2garden and you @GreatwhiteNorth and you @srh88 and you @shrxhky420 and you @raratt and if I missed you I’m sorry but I’m stoned and most of you are invited 

I did NOT take these pictures lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Have I got a place for you
> And you @jerryb73 and you @curious2garden and you @GreatwhiteNorth and you @srh88 and you @shrxhky420 and you @raratt and if I missed you I’m sorry but I’m stoned and most of you are invited
> View attachment 4464705View attachment 4464706
> I did NOT take these pictures lol


That is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


That's where Zep got the track Rock n' Roll...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!!


It’s just down the road my friend...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s just down the road my friend...


Wow that's lovely!


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Have I got a place for you
> And you @jerryb73 and you @curious2garden and you @GreatwhiteNorth and you @srh88 and you @shrxhky420 and you @raratt and if I missed you I’m sorry but I’m stoned and most of you are invited
> View attachment 4464705View attachment 4464706
> I did NOT take these pictures lol


Ocean or spring water?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2020)

Having a CBD brownie with Mr. Stink.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ocean or spring water?


Spring water 72 degrees all year long


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Spring water 72 degrees all year long


Beautiful, Do you get Manatee's back in there?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2020)

I accidentally bumped my avi in this thread and this popped up.

I never knew it did that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4465406
> I accidentally bumped my avi in this thread and this popped up.
> 
> I never knew it did that.


sssssslut


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Beautiful, Do you get Manatee's back in there?


Oh absolutely, don’t tell anyone but I’ve “pet” them there.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Scary...


Absolutely....if this new virus spreads unchecked to America, at it's current fatality rate, that would mean 30 million Americans will die....I may move out to the farm for awhile


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2020)

​


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4465608​


I just finished watching the Winds of War (1983) miniseries on YouTube.

Uploaded from grainy VHS tapes, but such a compelling story.

One of my favorite miniseries of all time. Still remember where I was and who I was with the first time in 1983. Check it out if you get the chance, 7 part series


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just finished watching the Winds of War (1983) miniseries on YouTube. Uploaded from grainy VHS tapes, but such a compelling story. One of my favorite miniseries of all time. Still remember where I was and who I was with the first time in 1983. Check it out if you get the chance, 7 part series


Can't believe I've never seen that. Library has on DVD so, tomorrow...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just finished watching the Winds of War (1983) miniseries on YouTube. Uploaded from grainy VHS tapes, but such a compelling story. One of my favorite miniseries of all time. Still remember where I was and who I was with the first time in 1983. Check it out if you get the chance, 7 part series


I see there is also a sequel series, "_War and Remembrance",_ same characters.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2020)

Had a small bonfire yesterday and burnt my lip. How could this have happened?

Had to take a water pill and I’m pretty pissed off about it.

I bought a battery operated grinder and it doesn’t work unless you break up your weed.

Ok how did my iPhone predict “break up your weed”?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Had a small bonfire yesterday and burnt my lip. How could this have happened?
> 
> Had to take a water pill and I’m pretty pissed off about it.
> 
> ...


Ask Siri! If she won't spill the goods there's always that government shill, Alexa.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ask Siri! If she won't spill the goods there's always that government shill, Alexa.


Apparently there are at least a couple of Alexa turncoats.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Apparently there are at least a couple of Alexa turncoats.


The speed at which she opened looked pretty passive aggressive to me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The speed at which she opened looked pretty passive aggressive to me


I thought the same.
I wonder if in mid robbery one screamed "Alexa, Gimme a fuckin gun NOW" would speed things up?


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought the same.
> I wonder if in mid robbery one screamed "Alexa, Gimme a fuckin gun NOW" would speed things up?


Alexa, we have uninvited guest.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Had a small bonfire yesterday and burnt my lip. How could this have happened?
> 
> Had to take a water pill and I’m pretty pissed off about it.
> 
> ...


Get the plug in grinder


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I see there is also a sequel series, "_War and Remembrance",_ same characters.


Yes, the first was 1983, the sequel 5 years later.

Both good, Winds of War (the first) was better, both are worth watching. WofW covers 1939 through Pearl Harbor, the sequel covers WW II.

There aren't many stories covering the lead up to and very beginning of WW II.

And the original had an early 40 something Ali McGraw playing a late 20's Natalie Jastrow Henry because she still looked super hot. She was replaced by Jane Seymour in the sequel which I didn't like as much after being used to McGraw. But Ali was almost 50 for the sequel and was too old for that character by then.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2020)

Lol, @DustyDuke


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2020)

For @tyler.durden


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Absolutely....if this new virus spreads unchecked to America, at it's current fatality rate, that would mean 30 million Americans will die....I may move out to the farm for awhile


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2020)

I just wrote a client a gmail email, and I forgot to attach my song list to it. Luckily, Google spotted that I wrote that I was attaching something, but did not actually do it. Scary, yet appreciated. Errr... thanks, google...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I just wrote a client a gmail email, and I forgot to attach my song list to it. Luckily, Google spotted that I wrote that I was attaching something, but did not actually do it. Scary, yet appreciated. Errr... thanks, google...


LOL google remembers so we can forget!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Traction X-ray


OMFG


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2020)

2020, Happy New Year??

Happy new roof. 






Happy new floor.






Happy new patio doors.






Happy new electrical and plumbing supply bills.


Happy FUCKING new year alright.

Fuck Jan 2020


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Traction X-ray
> 
> 
> OMFG


Get better!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> 2020, Happy New Year??
> 
> Happy new roof.
> 
> ...


or
C. Both of the above


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2020)

Morning everyone. Last night I took my first dab ever, yeah that’s right. First. Lol. It was incredible  the taste was so clean and delicious. Hit me right in the face real nice high. Would recommend to friends and family


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone. Last night I took my first dab ever, yeah that’s right. First. Lol. It was incredible  the taste was so clean and delicious. Hit me right in the face real nice high. Would recommend to friends and family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the bacterial references in the ingredients? "Bacillus, Bacterial culture"


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What's with the bacterial references in the ingredients? "Bacillus, Bacterial culture"


Why is all that shit in there?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Why is all that shit in there?


Looks like they listed ingredients, which would be what the plants were fed.

Clove oil & mineral oil caught my eye right away. 
Were they sprayed with it???
-- edit --
Good thing it wasn't grown organically!
Manure/guano would look bad on the label...


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like they listed ingredients, which would be what the plants were fed.
> 
> Clove oil & mineral oil caught my eye right away.
> Were they sprayed with it???
> ...


Didn't think of that, I need more coffee.








Azadirachtin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 1, 2020)

I think my aact is ready now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think my aact is ready now. View attachment 4469341


Boil, boil, toil and trouble. Enlighten a noob, what is that?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What's with the bacterial references in the ingredients? "Bacillus, Bacterial culture"


No idea. I just have that pic of what dude had to offer.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Boil, boil, toil and trouble. Enlighten a noob, what is that?


Lol I was gonna ask the other day when he posted it. But I figured i would figure it out. Go figure


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Boil, boil, toil and trouble. Enlighten a noob, what is that?


I use it to inoculate soil prior to planting and a few times during veg and bloom.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol I was gonna ask the other day when he posted it. But I figured i would figure it out. Go figure


I think it's tea.

SH420


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Boil, boil, toil and trouble. Enlighten a noob, what is that?


weak shit

.










__





How to Make Aerated Compost Tea – Mother Earth News


Aerated compost tea contains thousands of beneficial microorganisms that will rehabilitate your soil.



www.motherearthnews.com









__





Search results for query: aact tea






www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What's with the bacterial references in the ingredients? "Bacillus, Bacterial culture"


I'm buzzed and wondering how Azadirachtin (Neem) smokes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm buzzed and wondering how Azadirachtin (Neem) smokes.


You have to heat it a lot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2020)

QUOTE="curious2garden, post: 15291612, member: 370271"]
I'm buzzed and wondering how Azadirachtin (Neem) smokes.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> QUOTE="curious2garden, post: 15291612, member: 370271"]
> I'm buzzed and wondering how Azadirachtin (Neem) smokes.



View attachment 4469666
[/QUOTE]
Hellfighters, John Wayne?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2020)

Anyone recognize her? 
 



Pamela Anderson


----------



## lokie (Feb 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone recognize her?
> View attachment 4469936
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2020)

lokie said:


>


She is starting to look like a ghoul. 
Enough with the plastic surgery already! 

Learn from Michael Jackson...


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2020)

Imho just a poor photo of her 
I follow her on Fb and ig 
She looks still the same 
Just got married again too


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2020)

Correction they split 10 hours ago  lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone recognize her?
> View attachment 4469936
> 
> 
> ...


Getting old sucks, but better than the alternative


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Getting old sucks, but better than the alternative


Sometimes


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

lokie said:


>


I was looking for the J Geils video last night.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)

Chorizo, ham, bacon, egg and cheese from my favorite Mercado


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2020)

Goddamn I love authentic chorizo(beef or pork ) depends on time of day , nice. ! 


Off the tree lemon bars, fudge brownies,extra chunky peanut butter /whites chocolate cookies (for the kids and honeys)

Sharpe cheddar/queso frescos jalapeño,habanero ,hot dip .

Defrosted ,left over ,beef,veal ,pork meatball sliders on homemade baguette (parmigiana/Romano) 


Last boat run down to the source grilled fish tacos (10lbs left of reef fish)homemade pico/cilantro . Tub rice and tub of beans .

Check keys and cell phones at the door w/the ginger and today is an indica day (super bowl Sunday ) and these teams are MONSTERS ! Enjoy (way to shitty for a 430 kick w/company all ready here )


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Chorizo, ham, bacon, egg and cheese from my favorite MercadoView attachment 4470166


That looks like it could be oh no
... or yessss


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

Gottta go cook breakfast now, you guys are killin me.
Beautiful day today, made it to 70 yesterday, today cold front rolling through with N wind behind it 20-30 with gusts possible to 45. High in low 50's. I have some brats to smoke with some assorted dry rubs to put on them, I'm thinkin BBQ beans with them. By game time my wife will look like this, her and N wind just don't work well together.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Beautiful day today, made it to 70 yesterday, today cold front rolling through with N wind behind it 20-30 with gusts possible to 45. High in low 50's.




Accumulation so far.
 

More shoveling/plowing this afternoon - thank God for wings/snacks & Gin for hydration.
Looking at another foot or so today.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like it could be oh no
> ... or yessss


Was yesssss. On the toilet now. Smells like “oh...no....oh....god no!” Next person that walks in the bathroom is gonna come out like....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2020)

Lmfao ! Chorizo doesn’t play nice w/company , solo meat act all day everyday !

So fucking funny

Edit: day time indica nap over ,time to go back to work /mingle but that was fucking brilliant !


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

Cool, DirecTV just lost their Superbowl feed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2020)

I need weed!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2020)

@cannabineer the mrs can’t roll a joint to save her life! God love her.

I’m in a hospital you guys. Broken elbow. Humerus was shattered and ulna was detached. Had surgery yesterday. Will be here a few more days I guess and then to a rehab facility, let’s hope not.

@jerryb73 I’m in Gainesville, I could use a dab brother. lol

go chiefs


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2020)

Finally nice out today got to take the longboard out kid went on his strider 
Felt Fucking great


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Accumulation so far.
> View attachment 4470227
> 
> More shoveling/plowing this afternoon - thank God for wings/snacks & Gin for hydration.
> ...


OMG when do you leave?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> OMG when do you leave?


Probably not soon enough...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @cannabineer the mrs can’t roll a joint to save her life! God love her.
> 
> I’m in a hospital you guys. Broken elbow. Humerus was shattered and ulna was detached. Had surgery yesterday. Will be here a few more days I guess and then to a rehab facility, let’s hope not.
> 
> ...


Ouch, get better, that's an order.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> Finally nice out today got to take the longboard out kid went on his strider
> Felt Fucking great


Longboard?? Surf board?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Longboard?? Surf board?


Think of extra long skate board.
Check out youtube - search *longboard dance* - some pretty cool stuff there.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @cannabineer the mrs can’t roll a joint to save her life! God love her.
> 
> I’m in a hospital you guys. Broken elbow. Humerus was shattered and ulna was detached. Had surgery yesterday. Will be here a few more days I guess and then to a rehab facility, let’s hope not.
> 
> ...


Yikes! How’d you manage that? I have a metal bar and 7 screws holding my shoulder together, so I can sympathize


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> OMG when do you leave?


In two weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssss
(That's how long it feels like)


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Damn, we have rats on the patio again. I guess that's what happens when you have an empty field behind your house. I hear the plastic snap traps work well. At least we don't have wharf rats.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, we have rats on the patio again. I guess that's what happens when you have an empty field behind your house. I hear the plastic snap traps work well. At least we don't have wharf rats.


Bait your traps with peanut butter and reuse your traps. Good luck 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, we have rats on the patio again. I guess that's what happens when you have an empty field behind your house. I hear the plastic snap traps work well. At least we don't have wharf rats.


We have Norway's here - they are huge and squeak with a strange accent.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Norway's


That's what wharf rats are, bigger than a lot of dogs people have.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bait your traps with peanut butter and reuse your traps. Good luck
> 
> SH420


I have some rat loads for my 22 also...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have Norway's here - they are huge and squeak with a strange accent.


råts


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have some rat loads for my 22 also...lol


Those the teensy shotshells?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's what wharf rats are, bigger than a lot of dogs people have.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those the teensy shotshells?


Lacking actual muzzle contact those things are next to useless.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lacking actual muzzle contact those things are next to useless.


I used to load little birdshot cups for .347 & .44 mag. 
Worst patterns ever! 

Might be good for snakes, but they better not be anywhere near your foot. 
*bang*


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Longboard?? Surf board?


no like a long skateboard
great for cruising not good for tricks,


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lacking actual muzzle contact those things are next to useless.


I've killed plenty of rats and gophers with them, might take a couple shots if you miss their heads. I don't think the neighbors would appreciate a .357 shot load. My 12 Ga is not an option. My .177 pellet gun works also, but it has a scope, wish I had iron sights sometimes. Choot 'Em Lizabet!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yikes! How’d you manage that? I have a metal bar and 7 screws holding my shoulder together, so I can sympathize


Man I tripped in the parking garage. Brought the Mrs. to a doctors appointment up here. I was going to get in the car to pick her up. The cop ended up picking her up. I think I’m going to get an attorney and change the name of the University of Florida do University of Sunny.
Not sure when I get to go home yet. But hopefully not to a rehab center first. This nerve block is wonderful but I need weed bad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, we have rats on the patio again. I guess that's what happens when you have an empty field behind your house. I hear the plastic snap traps work well. At least we don't have wharf rats.


Get the "Victor" brand old fashioned wood/steel traps. Watch out for your cats and dogs, though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Get the "Victor" brand old fashioned wood/steel traps. Watch out for your cats and dogs, though.


They do work well...

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Get the "Victor" brand old fashioned wood/steel traps. Watch out for your cats and dogs, though.


Those never worked for me, I think they are for bigger rats. Edit, the mouse ones they just drag off.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2020)

If I see sign around the yard or shed my go to is a pile of victor #1 long spring traps.
Smear some peanut butter on the pan - - - they don't get out of these.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, we have rats on the patio again. I guess that's what happens when you have an empty field behind your house. I hear the plastic snap traps work well. At least we don't have wharf rats.


Did you just say you have a better class of rats? I'm howling!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have some rat loads for my 22 also...lol


@doublejj I love jj's way of vermin eradication!


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You have a different species of rats.


FIFY


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes, the first was 1983, the sequel 5 years later.
> 
> Both good, Winds of War (the first) was better, both are worth watching. WofW covers 1939 through Pearl Harbor, the sequel covers WW II.
> 
> ...


You might like "37 Days", a BBC production of the political events leading up to WW1 beginning with the assassination of Archduke Ferdinand.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 3, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> You might like "37 Days", a BBC production of the political events leading up to WW1 beginning with the assassination of Archduke Ferdinand.


I'll see if I can find it on my cable system, I don't know enough about WW I.

That kinda reminds me of when I was young and my dad (WW II, Pacific) would drink beer and shots with my maternal grandfather (WW I, Europe) and they would argue about which war was the worst.

"Did you ever get strafed by formations of fighter planes with machine gun cannons, one right after the other?"

"Did you guys get mustard gassed over and over again?"

I got the impression I was glad to have been born after both of them. Lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll see if I can find it on my cable system, I don't know enough about WW I.
> 
> That kinda reminds me of when I was young and my dad (WW II, Pacific) would drink beer and shots with my maternal grandfather (WW I, Europe) and they would argue about which war was the worst.
> 
> ...


There was a documentary TV series in 2003 called "_The First World War_" which was highly rated. There was also another BBC production called "_The Great War_" 26 episodes 1964 , that I haven't watched but our library had it. Just watched "_War Horse_" yesterday. Did you see "_They Shall Not Grow Old_" yet?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4471507


Damn I think it got down to 26 here


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4471507


Yeah my girl called me this morning before I was awake to tell me that it was 21 degrees in Atascadero when she woke up...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Man I tripped in the parking garage. Brought the Mrs. to a doctors appointment up here. I was going to get in the car to pick her up. The cop ended up picking her up. I think I’m going to get an attorney and change the name of the University of Florida do University of Sunny.
> Not sure when I get to go home yet. But hopefully not to a rehab center first. This nerve block is wonderful but I need weed bad.


Hope you’re doing well, and hope you got some weed to smoke! 

Do you have that sling with a pillow between your arm and your body? Or was that one just for shoulders? Do you have a full on cast??

I hope you aren’t in too much pain! Thinking good thoughts for you


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 4, 2020)

7 weeks and up to 12 lbs.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4471553
> 7 weeks and up to 12 lbs.


Ahhhh so sweet!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Hope you’re doing well, and hope you got some weed to smoke!
> 
> Do you have that sling with a pillow between your arm and your body? Or was that one just for shoulders? Do you have a full on cast??
> 
> I hope you aren’t in too much pain! Thinking good thoughts for you


Hey hey 
The nurse just said I should ring the pharmacy for my medical marijuana lol
I’m all wrapped up in a soft cast. I’ve got the big black sling for when I’m allowed to get up, I’m a fall risk lolol I may get out of here Thursday.
Thanks for thinking of me 
I need weed!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4471553
> 7 weeks and up to 12 lbs.


Awwwwww


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey hey
> The nurse just said I should ring the pharmacy for my medical marijuana lol
> I’m all wrapped up in a soft cast. I’ve got the big black sling for when I’m allowed to get up, I’m a fall risk lolol I may get out of here Thursday.
> Thanks for thinking of me
> I need weed!!!!!


I was in the hospital for 4 days last year. I had my vape


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I was in the hospital for 4 days last year. I had my vape


I had it in the pocket of my shorts, on the side I broke lol the mrs took my shorts home *sad face*
I’ve decided to go ahead and go to rehab here in Gainesville, they seem to have what I’ll need. EXCEPT WEED!!!!
On the flipside I’m going to get so high when I get home it’s not gonna be funny.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had it in the pocket of my shorts, on the side I broke lol the mrs took my shorts home *sad face*
> I’ve decided to go ahead and go to rehab here in Gainesville, they seem to have what I’ll need. EXCEPT WEED!!!!
> On the flipside I’m going to get so high when I get home it’s not gonna be funny.


Lol damn bro.

I assure you there is plenty of weed in Gainesville.lol
It’s the home of UF. Lol. Some of the best stuff I get comes from there.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had it in the pocket of my shorts, on the side I broke lol the mrs took my shorts home *sad face*
> I’ve decided to go ahead and go to rehab here in Gainesville, they seem to have what I’ll need. EXCEPT WEED!!!!
> On the flipside I’m going to get so high when I get home it’s not gonna be funny.


Think of it as an opiate sponsored tolerance break.



jerryb73 said:


> Lol damn bro.
> 
> I assure you there is plenty of weed in Gainesville.lol
> It’s the home of UF. Lol. Some of the best stuff I get comes from there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol damn bro.
> 
> I assure you there is plenty of weed in Gainesville.lol
> It’s the home of UF. Lol. Some of the best stuff I get comes from there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2020)

A Beluga Whale Interrupted This Aquarium Wedding With the Best Photobomb Ever


Humor is the best way to heal stress, anxiety, and boredom, as it brings new, positive energy in our everyday life. Photobombs are universal, they know no language, origin, age, nor culture, and they are one of the best ways to have a good laugh. They are completely natural and honest moments...




www.healthyfoodhouse.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2020)

Say hello to my lawyer 




__





Morgan & Morgan Law Firm | Personal Injury Lawyers For The People


Morgan & Morgan is America’s Largest Personal Injury Law Firm. 800+ Lawyers. Over $10 billion earned. 24/7 free consultation. Contact us today for full details.




www.forthepeople.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Say hello to my lawyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever need one it will be them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2020)

They jumped right on it 


jerryb73 said:


> If I ever need one it will be them.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had it in the pocket of my shorts, on the side I broke lol the mrs took my shorts home *sad face*
> I’ve decided to go ahead and go to rehab here in Gainesville, they seem to have what I’ll need. EXCEPT WEED!!!!
> On the flipside I’m going to get so high when I get home it’s not gonna be funny.


I just made a batch of tincture, if I wasn't on the other side of the country I would drop a jar of it off to you. Smokeless weed...lol.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4471507


That's surprising, I don't think we went below 30, but wind keeps the temp up a bit. Still froze but not a lot of frost due to the north wind dropping our humidity.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just made a batch of tincture, if I wasn't on the other side of the country I would drop a jar of it off to you. Smokeless weed...lol.


I love you


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

YAY! The wind finally died off, bad news is it will be back Sun.

On another note, if the people that transport and sell moonshine are called bootleggers wouldn't the people who transport weed be called budleggers? Yes my mind works in strange ways.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> YAY! The wind finally died off, bad news is it will be back Sun.
> 
> On another note, if the people that transport and sell moonshine are called bootleggers wouldn't the people who transport weed be called budleggers? Yes my mind works in strange ways.


breast implant smugglers = hootleggers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2020)

HOME!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2020)

And


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And
> View attachment 4473462


You getting in on the storms? Good to hear you’re home. How was that smoke? Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You getting in on the storms? Good to hear you’re home. How was that smoke? Lol


Thank you friend.

It was unbelievable  the horsies in Ocala were quite nice.

Wife came in smelling to the high heavens. She forgot she had 2 doobs in her back pocket. You guys know how sterile it smells up in there! Gotta love the mrs.

I’m scheduled for 60 home visits. wtaf is some one going to do here 60 visits?

Yes, I’m watching bay news 9, citrus county had tornado watch going on. What about you?
Everyone help me welcome home the new bong


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh shit a manatee just blew up to the back deck


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit a manatee just blew up to the back deck


Bong must hit pretty good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit a manatee just blew up to the back deck


That would be a kick ass sight to see.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit a manatee just blew up to the back deck


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks for killing ALL MY PLANTS you damn freak storm! I’m out there wrapped from pinky to shoulder trying to save what I could *\!%\¥•!!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thanks for killing ALL MY PLANTS you damn freak storm! I’m out there wrapped from pinky to shoulder trying to save what I could *\!%\¥•!!!!


Damn. I have a few extras I would give you if you were a bit closer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn. I have a few extras I would give you if you were a bit closer.


Thank you friend


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2020)

WATCH | Orcas attack great white off the coast of Knysna


Two orcas were filmed encircling the unfortunate shark in what appears to be a hunt.




www.traveller24.com


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit a manatee just blew up to the back deck


Eat it! I hear they taste like beef. I wanna eat a manatee, let me vicariously live this experience through you!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Eat it! I hear they taste like beef. I wanna eat a manatee, let me vicariously live this experience through you!


you may have to pet him first


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Eat it! I hear they taste like beef. I wanna eat a manatee, let me vicariously live this experience through you!


Sea cow don’t you know...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn. I have a few extras I would give you if you were a bit closer.


Me too


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thank you friend.
> 
> It was unbelievable  the horsies in Ocala were quite nice.
> 
> ...


Lovely new bong! Don't drop it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


LOL, didn't know that was considered solicitation


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, didn't know that was considered solicitation


It is when it turns out to be cock al fresco


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, didn't know that was considered solicitation


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2020)

Sunny-where’s the credit card I’m donating five bucks to Pete
Mrs Sunny-it’s by my phone 
Sunny-want me to donate five for you?
Mrs Sunny- no I’m voting for ___________


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, didn't know that was considered solicitation


The power of Alfredo compels us!


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


This guy looks suspiciously like a manatee


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> This guy looks suspiciously like a manatee


Why you gotta go offend our beloved manatees like that Dusty lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2020)

@cannabineer 
*Scientists discovered a marijuana compound that's 30 times more potent than THC*










Scientists discovered a marijuana compound that's 30 times more potent than THC


In a lab in Italy, researchers say they've uncovered a new cannabis compound that's thirty times more powerful than THC.




www.yahoo.com




Your job: find it...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> @cannabineer
> *Scientists discovered a marijuana compound that's 30 times more potent than THC*
> 
> 
> ...


Adams et al. published the preparation of it in 1941. It’s pretty easy to make now that we have the Castro-Stevens coupling reaction.

The fact that it never made it onto the black market as a suitably diluted oil tells me that potency isn’t everything.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> @cannabineer
> *Scientists discovered a marijuana compound that's 30 times more potent than THC*
> 
> 
> ...


Your job: send it to me


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Your job: send it to me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

no










You Can Now Buy An Adorable Full-Body Dryer Jacket For Your Wet Dog


As lovable as dogs are (they're man's best friend, did you know?), they're constantly getting drenched in rain and muddy water, and then, ultimately drip on the carpet at home. Plus getting your pooch dry after a much-needed wash can be a very burdensome task. As a dog owner, you…




vt.co


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2020)

Someone save me from her “cooking”!


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2020)

^^^

Spent years of my youth watching these characters on TV.

I knew there was a story line that wove the shows together but never new 
they all appeared in 1 Thanksgiving episode of The Beverly Hillbillies.
The 1968 episode of _The Beverly Hillbillies, _“The Thanksgiving Spirit.”

The crossover episode not only features the Clampetts, it features the cast members of 
_Green Acres_ and _Petticoat Junction_. The episode culminates with a shared dinner that 
includes characters from the three shows.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2020)

LOL, in my Outlook today


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 9, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, in my Outlook today
> 
> View attachment 4475141


Straightest line to goal, or just a honorable mention?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2020)

UNPLUG THAT FUCKING THING RIGHT NOW!








I'd say we have about a decade left before Skynet becomes self aware. Make the most of it...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Straightest line to goal, or just a honorable mention?


I won "Straightest line to goal" more than a few times.
Can I give the trophy's back now?


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2020)

NHRA Winternationals in Pomona, 60th anniversary. Burn some rubber!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2020)

Online search for car-Cadillac XTS (Seminole red)






Cadillac Luxury Sedans | CT4, CT5, V-Series


Explore the full lineup of Cadillac luxury sedans. View the model overview of the vehicle you're interested in for additional information.




www.cadillac.com





California King Tempur Pedic Luxe adjustable bed 

Next-swimming pool and jacuzzi


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2020)

I’m going to buy a case of bongs and carb caps, anybody want one?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 10, 2020)

I hate when I go to take a piss and realize, as the urine is about to leave my body, that I have to shit too lol. Especially at a public urinal. Can’t just pinch the piss off and walk to the shitter. Just gotta clinch those cheeks and hope it’s a quick piss.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I hate when I go to take a piss and realize, as the urine is about to leave my body, that I have to shit too lol. Especially at a public urinal. Can’t just pinch the piss off and walk to the shitter. Just gotta clinch those cheeks and hope it’s a quick piss.


With old age comes wisdom.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> With old age comes wisdom.
> 
> View attachment 4476129


Talk about multi-tasking.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk about multi-tasking.


Looks like the dreaded double-ender


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2020)

Bald eagle visitor


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2020)

*Man caught on video licking doorbell over and over for 3 hours*

A family in Salinas, California, had only been using their new Ring security camera for about a month before it captured nightmare fuel—a stranger fellating their doorbell around 5:00 am on Saturday morning.



The homeowners received an alert when the security system was triggered by the licker’s movement, according to Salinas local news outlet KION. They were out of town at the time, but their children were reportedly inside the house.

News outlet KHOU posted an unsettling minute-long video of the licking, but the outlet reports the bizarre activity went on for more than three hours.






The camera reportedly also captured the suspect in the yard, appearing as though he was relieving himself, according to KION.

Police told KION they were able to identify the 33-year-old suspect because the footage is especially clear.

Somehow the homeowner, Sylvia Dungan, doesn’t seem to be too horrified by the incident. “You kind of laugh about it afterwards because technically he didn’t do anything,” Dungan told KION.

A representative of the Salina Police Department, Miguel Cabrera, told Gizmodo that officers contacted the suspect and passed the case on to the Monterey County District Attorney’s Office. The suspect faces charges of theft, prowling, and violation of probation. “This individual was acting rather odd,” Cabrera said. “I have no idea why he did this. I was an officer for 23 years and I’ve never seen anything like this.”

But wait! There is more.

*Ready for his close-up: Another man was caught licking a Ring video doorbell*


In the middle of January, one of our smart home writers reported a strange story: a man appeared on Ring security footage licking a family’s doorbell for hours. Although strange, the incident was essentially harmless. The Salinas, California family whose doorbell was victimized laughed about the incident after it happened.

Now a new recording has surfaced of a different man, in a different state, licking yet a different doorbell. A Lake Worth, Florida family posted a video of a rather disheveled, bearded man in front of their home. The man is holding a stack of newspapers and appears to bite or lick them before leaning forward to lick the video doorbell not once, not twice, but seven times. At one point in the video he pauses to point to the newspaper and turns to leave, only to return and lick the doorbell twice more.





Why? Your guess is as good as ours. Whether the influence of drugs, alcohol, or just plain oddity, the fact that two doorbell lickers have been caught on camera in just over a month begs the question of just how many people take part in recreational doorbell tastings.

The man in the Florida video has not yet been identified, but the man from the original video in California was identified and arrested on multiple charges unrelated to the licking. If you own a Ring doorbell, you can share footage and clips to the Ring Neighbors app. This app connects Ring users within a given area so that strange and suspicious activity, whether or not it involves licking, can be tracked throughout the neighborhood.


The Lake Worth family has made no comment on their reaction to the video. The footage shows that it’s night outside, although a specific time is not provided. No word has been given on what kind of charges the man may face, either.

If you have a doorbell, it might not be a bad idea to wipe it down with disinfecting wipes, just to be safe. You could also try a “Do not lick” sign. And although we believe in thorough reporting, no one here at Digital Trends has licked a video doorbell to solve the mystery of their appeal. Maybe they just taste like chocolate.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 10, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/72391084613/posts/10158416843849614


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/07/asia/orangutan-borneo-intl-scli/index.html


----------



## Bareback (Feb 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Man caught on video licking doorbell over and over for 3 hours*
> 
> A family in Salinas, California, had only been using their new Ring security camera for about a month before it captured nightmare fuel—a stranger fellating their doorbell around 5:00 am on Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


How many licks to get to the center of a .......doorbell....... wtf is this right.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m looking for a new house  in Sarasota









2998 Oak St, Sarasota, FL 34237 | Zillow


Zestimate® Home Value: $210,000. 2998 Oak St, Sarasota, FL is a single family home that contains 1,040 sq ft and was built in 1953. It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. The Zestimate for this house is $335,000, which has decreased by $6,452 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this...




www.zillow.com


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m looking for a new house  in Sarasota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of yard maintainence


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m looking for a new house  in Sarasota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised about the prices, that is comparable to here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Looks like a lot of yard maintainence


I’ve got a brother from another mother who owns a lawn service and would be tickled to play in the yard.

Offer 150 and put in my own pool and Jacuzzi. Of course all new interior.

Anybody want to come and play?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm surprised about the prices, that is comparable to here.


Where is here? Sarasota is big-time expensive. This house is about 7 miles from Lido Beach.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where is here? Sarasota is big-time expensive. This house is about 7 miles from Lido Beach.View attachment 4476955


NorCal, although Sacramento median prices are about $350K.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where is here? Sarasota is big-time expensive. This house is about 7 miles from Lido Beach.


That looks like Sand Spur country.
I hate those things!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks like Sand Spur country.
> I hate those things!
> 
> View attachment 4476960


Sand spur fights with my brother still haunt me. Did you ever step on those little tiny pinecones type things? Oh my gosh they’re terrible.
I’m a crocs person in my old age.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sand spur fights with my brother still haunt me. Did you ever step on those little tiny pinecones type things? Oh my gosh they’re terrible.
> I’m a crocs person in my old age.


I know just what you're saying - pick the stem while they're still green & throw it like a tomahawk.
They hurt bigtime!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know just what you're saying - pick the stem while they're still green & throw it like a tomahawk.
> They hurt bigtime!


Very similar to our goatheads, fruit of the puncture vine. Will go thru tires, thin shoe soles. Nasty buggers, and the poor critters that get stuck


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks like Sand Spur country.
> I hate those things!
> 
> View attachment 4476960





Singlemalt said:


> Very similar to our goatheads, fruit of the puncture vine. Will go thru tires, thin shoe soles. Nasty buggers, and the poor critters that get stuck
> View attachment 4476997


Yeah, similar hazards down here in LA


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Very similar to our goatheads, fruit of the puncture vine. Will go thru tires, thin shoe soles. Nasty buggers, and the poor critters that get stuck
> View attachment 4476997


I have repaired bicycle tubes many times because of those bastards, I swear they have some kind of poison on them also. like pyracantha bushes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have repaired bicycle tubes many times because of those bastards, I swear they have some kind of poison on them also. like pyracantha bushes.


they do have a minor toxin/irritant almost always get a low grade infection/or prolonged pain; it still hurts a few days after getting stuck


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Very similar to our goatheads, fruit of the puncture vine. Will go thru tires, thin shoe soles. Nasty buggers, and the poor critters that get stuck
> View attachment 4476997


I waged war on those when I lived in the Bay Area. I heard them called sandburs. Nice to know what they’re really called. Bet they were genetically engineered by the bicycle tire industry.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I waged war on those when I lived in the Bay Area. I heard them called sandburs. Nice to know what they’re really called. Bet they were genetically engineered by the bicycle tire industry.


Or the Goop tire sealant company.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Or the Goop tire sealant company.


Lol beat me to it while I pecked my post into the phone


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m going to buy a case of bongsView attachment 4475643View attachment 4475644 and carb caps, anybody want one?


Yup lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yup lol


Didn't Quasimodo have a case of bongs?


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yup lol


^^^^ What he said....


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> ^^^^ What he said....


I need it for science


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I need it for science


I need to burn some weeds.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

@srh88 @raratt @Metasynth @shrxhky420 have hands up for bongs.
nice, keep the list going. wonder how long my money will take


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @srh88 @raratt @Metasynth @shrxhky420 have hands up for bongs.
> nice, keep the list going. wonder how long my money will take


If you are actually buying a case of bongs I can help out lol. I could use a decent one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> If you are actually buying a case of bongs I can help out lol. I could use a decent one


I really am gonna buy one and give everyone a bong to celebrate my arm lol Morgan and Morgan are hooking me up 
If John Morgan can get us mmj, he’s my man. They call and check on me every day lol For the people




__





Morgan & Morgan Law Firm | Personal Injury Lawyers For The People


Morgan & Morgan is America’s Largest Personal Injury Law Firm. 800+ Lawyers. Over $13 billion earned. 24/7 free consultation. Contact us today for full details.




www.forthepeople.com


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I really am gonna buy one and give everyone a bong to celebrate my arm lol Morgan and Morgan are hooking me up
> If John Morgan can get us mmj, he’s my man. They call and check on me every day lol For the people
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they end up renaming the parking structure after you when Morgan and Morgan are done with them. Lol. Good luck!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I hope they end up renaming the parking structure after you when Morgan and Morgan are done with them. Lol. Good luck!


lol thanks
The Sunny Seminole parking garage at the University of Florida


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got a brother from another mother who owns a lawn service and would be tickled to play in the yard.
> 
> Offer 150 and put in my own pool and Jacuzzi. Of course all new interior.
> 
> Anybody want to come and play?


I’m only a few hours away...


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m only a few hours away...


I'm only a few days away...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm only a few days away...


Can I hitch a ride?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I really am gonna buy one and give everyone a bong to celebrate my arm lol Morgan and Morgan are hooking me up
> If John Morgan can get us mmj, he’s my man. They call and check on me every day lol For the people
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember not to count your chickens until the cleaned cuts are rock-hard in your freezer.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Can I hitch a ride?


I just don't think the wife would buy off on that road trip...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just don't think the wife would buy off on that road trip...


Now there’s the stuff certain film scripts are MADE of ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm only a few days away...


Let me know when you get here. We’ll ride the rest of the way together.lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm only a few days away...


I had to look it up, 3K miles one way, and WAY too much time in Tejas.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Now there’s the stuff certain film scripts are MADE of ...


It's even farther than heading to Mardi Gras...but that didn't end well. Edit: It's the 25th of this month this year....hmmmm. lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had to look it up, 3K miles one way, and WAY too much time in Tejas.


In ‘03 I took a motorcycle tour of the country. Transited Texas on the return leg, and it took 2 full days of riding to cross from Beaumont to El Paso.

~edit~ Found my old trip log. 1082 miles, time in saddle 19 hours 33 minutes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In ‘03 I took a motorcycle tour of the country. Transited Texas on the return leg, and it took 2 full days of riding to cross from Beaumont to El Paso.


We made a couple round trips from Wichita to NorCal, and moved from NorCal to Biloxi and back. I 40 is fun.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Very similar to our goatheads, fruit of the puncture vine. Will go thru tires, thin shoe soles. Nasty buggers, and the poor critters that get stuck
> View attachment 4476997


Ahhh so that's what those motherfuckers are called, thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, similar hazards down here in LA
> 
> View attachment 4477003


Only 20% didn't recap a needle


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m only a few hours away...


And you didn't shuttle her pot, shame on you!!


----------



## hexthat (Feb 11, 2020)

I had a tray of seedlings I put on the ground to water with hose. I went inside for a bottle water. When I returned less then a minute later a chicken was on top the tray scratching around destroying my seedlings. UGHGHGHGHGHG


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Only 20% didn't recap a needle


1/6?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 1/6?


1/5, 1/6 good enough for gubmint work LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2020)

hexthat said:


> I had a tray of seedlings I put on the ground to water with hose. I went inside for a bottle water. When I returned less then a minute later a chicken was on top the tray scratching around destroying my seedlings. UGHGHGHGHGHG


I really like chickens and I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2020)

Wide awake


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)

You're all singing it aren't you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2020)

Hahahaha 








Girl Scouts sell cookies outside Chicago marijuana dispensary, go viral


A Girl Scout troop is making headlines for selling cookies outside an Illinois marijuana dispensary last weekend.




www.actionnewsjax.com


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

Dinner last night.
I had the impulse to open a bottle of wine. I chose this Ferraton Hermitage '89 "Cuvée des Miaux", a wine
aged 31. The cork was in great shape. The bottle tasted quite good, considering the hard life it had in my care.
Dessert was some of Annie's brilliant Snow Temple. It tastes really good, and it also has a really nice high.




A bit hung this am.

Miaux is properly pronounced "me-oh", but my mind won't allow that. It's off the rails and over this cliff.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

ANC said:


>











Maybe She’s Born with It. Maybe It’s . . . Something Else.


Some women seem to have it all. How do they make it look so effortless? Every woman has her secret.




www.google.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2020)

This short film is awesome and inspiring. These Point Break mofos are totally radical. This is def on the bucket list. If I found out I had a terminal disease, I may drop everything and just live a life of jump after jump until my luck ran out. Cool music, cinematography and even a little philosophy thrown in. Enjoy...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 13, 2020)

Having aloe Vera in the garden that is so healthy you fillet it like a bitch assed trout is mandatory !

Leaving the organic growing benefits out of it. Top 35 feeling in the world is when it’s soothing/slimming healing properties are needed and you can spin around and schwack a fillet off too ease busters pain .

BBQ ing like getting old ain’t for PUSSIES


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I hate when I go to take a piss and realize, as the urine is about to leave my body, that I have to shit too lol. Especially at a public urinal. Can’t just pinch the piss off and walk to the shitter. Just gotta clinch those cheeks and hope it’s a quick piss.


Shit. I never had that happen yet. I'm only 45, but this is something else I can look foward to, eh?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 13, 2020)

Lol nope,rub lil aloe on that tant your all good ,gives you couple years .

you won’t find that in a chemical relief only organic.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Shit. I never had that happen yet. I'm only 45, but this is something else I can look foward to, eh?


Give it maybe ten years. Longer if you do Kegels.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Give it maybe ten years. Longer if you do Kegels.


Can I get some cream cheese with my kegel.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2020)

I was the fifth person to trip in the same place the same week. Fuck you University of Florida.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Can I get some cream cheese with my kegel.


Cream pie?


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4478887View attachment 4478888View attachment 4478889
> I was the fifth person to trip in the same place the same week. Fuck you University of Florida.


Damn bro.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 13, 2020)

Damn dude that’s not sexy your long time out till you make it SQUIRT , GOOD SATIVA here will help you motivate that physical training your up for ,respect


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2020)

hexthat said:


> I had a tray of seedlings I put on the ground to water with hose. I went inside for a bottle water. When I returned less then a minute later a chicken was on top the tray scratching around destroying my seedlings. UGHGHGHGHGHG


I'm making chicken for dinner, unrelated, but a thought.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 13, 2020)

I've tripped at a University but noone ever got hurt.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4478887View attachment 4478888View attachment 4478889
> I was the fifth person to trip in the same place the same week. Fuck you University of Florida.


Home Depot shoplifting level: ninja


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 13, 2020)

I didnt say 'Florida Man'. I only thought it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> I've tripped at a University but noone ever got hurt.


Soooo many times


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Damn dude that’s not sexy your long time out till you make it SQUIRT , GOOD SATIVA here will help you motivate that physical training your up for ,respect


Agree on the sativa.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4478887View attachment 4478888View attachment 4478889
> I was the fifth person to trip in the same place the same week. Fuck you University of Florida.


Looks like my shoulder X-ray, lol...welcome to the club!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Looks like my shoulder X-ray, lol...welcome to the club!


I’ve got a beautiful femur rod I could throw in the mix


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got a beautiful femur rod I could throw in the mix


Femur Rod is a good porn name for a shemale


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2020)

You Can Anonymously Send A Bag Of Gummy Dicks To Someone You Hate


Maturity, who??




www.delish.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> You Can Anonymously Send A Bag Of Gummy Dicks To Someone You Hate
> 
> 
> Maturity, who??
> ...


Was that you? I got some in the mail the mail the other day. You're so good to me 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was that you? I got some in the mail the mail the other day. You're so good to me
> 
> SH420


Happy valentines day sweetheart.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2020)

Broke my new bong already 

Happy VD


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Broke my new bong already
> 
> Happy VD


That is why I have an $8 plastic bong and $10 sun glasses. I just destroyed an antique corning ware dish a couple nights ago also. I think they have bong insurance...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Broke my new bong already
> 
> Happy VD


You’re just on a roll lately. RIP
bong. Jan 2020-Feb 2020


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4478887View attachment 4478888View attachment 4478889
> I was the fifth person to trip in the same place the same week. Fuck you University of Florida.


With this you should be able to afford several nice bongs, courtesy of UF.


----------



## Butters Mom (Feb 14, 2020)

Driving up & down our main drag, shooting people with squirt guns filled with disappearing ink


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2020)

Butters Mom said:


> Driving up & down our main drag, shooting people with squirt guns filled with disappearing ink


That's a good way to get fucked up


----------



## Butters Mom (Feb 14, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That's a good way to get fucked up


Young and stupid years ago  a lot of fun at the time tho LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

Damn. All he had was a stick. They could have subdued him with less than lethal force for sure..



__ https://www.facebook.com/100013658569353/posts/855675618231049


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

FYI: Prevention is essential because there is no cure. 



Just gotta ride it out...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn. All he had was a stick. They could have subdued him with less than lethal force for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100013658569353/posts/855675618231049


Fucking cops.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Fucking cops.


It was in a smaller town just north of Fresno. Around here people get shot just for running at night too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It was in a smaller town just north of Fresno. Around here people get shot just for running at night too.


Was he a bulldog? Did he bark at the cops before cameras started rolling? It's the only reason I can think of...

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn. All he had was a stick. They could have subdued him with less than lethal force for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100013658569353/posts/855675618231049


8 rounds for a guy with a piece of wood? 

Seriously?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was he a bulldog? Did he bark at the cops before cameras started rolling? It's the only reason I can think of...
> 
> SH420


No. Madera is northerner town. Was probably somebody not on their meds.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 8 rounds for a guy with a piece of wood?
> 
> Seriously?


I’ve disarmed a man with a knife using a can of febreze. Just a lil cut on his head and his senses is all I left him with.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ve disarmed a man with a knife using a can of febreze. Just a lil cut on his head and his senses is all I left him with.


And there were a half dozen cops! 

Surely someone had a tazer or pepper spray that could have been deployed.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And there were a half dozen cops!
> 
> Surely someone had a tazer or pepper spray that could have been deployed.


All of them. Or bean bags out of the shotgun if they were really scared.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn. All he had was a stick. They could have subdued him with less than lethal force for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100013658569353/posts/855675618231049


~ Poof ~ Suddenly I feel much safer living among gigantic Bears than living wherever the fuck that is.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Poof ~ Suddenly I feel much safer living among gigantic Bears than living wherever the fuck that is.


See we’re not so bad


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 8 rounds for a guy with a piece of wood?
> 
> Seriously?


Then after the 8 rounds they keep demanding him to put his hands up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn. All he had was a stick. They could have subdued him with less than lethal force for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100013658569353/posts/855675618231049


That's some bullshit. All those grown ass men afraid to throw blows with 1 guy and a stick?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's some bullshit. All those grown ass men afraid to throw blows with 1 guy and a stick?


Cuz preventing yourself or partners getting bruised is worth killing a man \sarc


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2020)

Given that cops are also notoriously bad shots, what's the damage to the neighbor's property? Also was surprised the dog wasn't killed


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Broke my new bong already
> 
> Happy VD


LOL, sorry couldn't help it. Happy VD!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 14, 2020)

Skuxx said:


> Then after the 8 rounds they keep demanding him to put his hands up.



Yeah, put your hands up...






SMH

SH420


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2020)

Butters Mom said:


> Driving up & down our main drag, shooting people with squirt guns filled with disappearing ink




Welcome to TnT!


Living dangerously is part of the game in here.

Buckle up and enjoy the ride.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

It’s been a regular occurrence. We are just seeing them caught up all of a sudden because of the body cams they hate so much. https://www.cnn.com/2016/07/14/us/fresno-dylan-noble-shooting-video/index.html


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2020)

Anybody ever been to a cannabis cup? I see there’s one in Amsterdam in June. If it’s fun, I might need to go. 
My brother’s birthday is in June and I was thinking that he and I could go for a joint birthday trip.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anybody ever been to a cannabis cup? I see there’s one in Amsterdam in June. If it’s fun, I might need to go.
> My brother’s birthday is in June and I was thinking that he and I could go for a joint birthday trip.


"Joint" birthday trip.

I saw what you did there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157113176571482


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 14, 2020)

Never got the FEAR OF CLOWN THING for me clowns have always been cowards IF you are true and real U don’t hide behind ..


----------



## Bareback (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157113176571482


Was I supposed to get scared 
My bad


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> See we’re not so bad


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Never got the FEAR OF CLOWN THING for me clowns have always been cowards IF you are true and real U don’t hide behind ..


I WAS scared shitless of santa as a child.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2020)

Who is spacegrease?


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Was I supposed to get scared
> My bad


I totally do not remember posting this


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking at log cabin kits.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2020)

Liquid meth?? 








Truck carrying $30 million in liquid meth seized in El Paso - FreightWaves


U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) agents working at the Ysleta port of entry in El Paso, Texas, seized 1,543 pounds of liquid methamphetamine




www.freightwaves.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Looking at log cabin kits.
> View attachment 4480087View attachment 4480088View attachment 4480086


SIP's are the walls of the future, then they can be skinned with log siding. R values are amazing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 15, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4479876
> View attachment 4479873


+rep


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 15, 2020)

Why do I feel like @neosapien is in my laundry room?
I heard you were an author. You writing slogans, now?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 15, 2020)

I wear many hats. Author. Poet. 

"I want you to put all your eggs in my basket".

"Roses are red, violets are blue, I'm gonna fuck the NaClO out of you".


----------



## EliteCultivation (Feb 15, 2020)

So I just finished taking a shit, as I stood up to flush the toilet my dumbass of a cat decided he was going to jump up there... anyways he missed and fell into the bowl as the toilet was flushing


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2020)

EliteCultivation said:


> So I just finished taking a shit, as I stood up to flush the toilet my dumbass of a cat decided he was going to jump up there... anyways he missed and fell into the bowl as the toilet was flushing




Welcome to TnT!

Get a dog. They have skills.


----------



## EliteCultivation (Feb 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4480263
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


I have I dog, it's the wife's cat so she gets to clean him. HAHAHA


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 15, 2020)

This fucking white chocolate blonde fudge brownie is kicking my ass .

On deep _Dish 8x8
Pan #3 and still can’t get the drizzle top layer down right melts for shit on all melting methods ,stupid !_


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2020)

The killer(s) on the road: reducing your risk of automotive death - Peter Attia


How, where, and why do most people die behind the wheel of an automobile? Is there anything we can do to prevent deaths on the road?




peterattiamd.com


----------



## EliteCultivation (Feb 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4480263
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


I mean, I could scratch my ass on some random thing mounted to a wall, I do it all the time. My only issue is the looks people give me


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 15, 2020)

Anyone watching the XFL? Seems ok. Faster for sure. Watching Tampa Bay Seattle now.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2020)

I've got nothing against cats, but you never hear of seeing eye cats or rescue cats or police or fire dept. or hunting cats. You never hear Cat's are a Man's Best Friend. Just sayn'.... not sure mankind owes them much gratitude. But they make great pets...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Anyone watching the XFL? Seems ok. Faster for sure. Watching Tampa Bay Seattle now.


We do, lemme check them out. We’re just eating dinner got finished here with broken arm farms LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> I've got nothing against cats, but you never hear of seeing eye cats or rescue cats or police or fire dept. or hunting cats. You never hear Cat's are a Man's Best Friend. Just sayn'.... not sure mankind owes them much gratitude. But they make good pets...


Wut?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wut?
> View attachment 4480444


Now that's a cute face for sure...hehe


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Liquid meth??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They called toradol liquid Tylenol in the hospital


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 15, 2020)

Just sleep w/all the doors and windows OPEN !

Spring has sprung 

Edit: saw my 1st of the season wildflower today errrr blooming weed .


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Just sleep w/all the doors and windows OPEN !
> 
> Spring has sprung
> 
> Edit: saw my 1st of the season wildflower today errrr blooming weed .


whereabouts?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 15, 2020)

Front yard ,just west of the driveway east of the baby mesquite


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2020)

There’s some weird shit going on around here. What’s up with the these posters? Who are they where did that come from what do they want? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Liquid meth??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your local motel can just paint out a wall with the stuff and get people to stay over and lick the wall


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2020)

Bahahahaaaa








Narcotics investigators warn of the dangers of


A safety alert as a troubling new trend called




mynbc15.com


----------



## neosapien (Feb 16, 2020)

My wife is in a Chinese dance troupe. They got invited to perform at a casino. Hoping she hits it big after the gig.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 16, 2020)

Is it just me or do these tomatoes and peppers look sad? Started in light warrior under t5s.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2020)

Seriously, what’s going on around here


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Seriously, what’s going on around here


Watching cars drive in a circle. At 200+ lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Watching cars drive in a circle. At 200+ lol


Our cable and internet went out when I switched over to the xfl. How was the game?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Our cable and internet went out when I switched over to the xfl. How was the game?


Was pretty good. Pretty sure Seattle won. Lol

guess the 500 will finish tomorrow


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2020)

FYI @Singlemalt


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI @Singlemalt
> View attachment 4481292


Yikes!, didn't hear of that. Camp Roberts utilizes PR for just about every non-military chore, and there are a ton of civilian employees who live in PR. I wasn't esp. concerned about CV as I'm so rural, should have known that's a great target. Thanks Raratt, it hasn't hit the local news so hardly anyone knows

EDit: can you link this info please?


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yikes!, didn't hear of that. Camp Roberts utilizes PR for just about every non-military chore, and there are a ton of civilian employees who live in PR. I wasn't esp. concerned about CV as I'm so rural, should have known that's a great target. Thanks Raratt, it hasn't hit the local news so hardly anyone knows
> 
> EDit: can you link this info please?











Coronavirus quarantine possibly relocating to Camp Roberts | News Channel 3-12


The Monterey County Supervisor Chris Lopez announced that there will be a group of individuals returning to the United States from China who are exhibiting symptoms of the coronavirus.




keyt.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2020)

Lol! Anyone else remember this brawl? I thought this was GREAT. Who the fuck throws a beer on a supremely fit 6'9 already angry athlete? 'Ah, he won't do shit...' Oh, yeah???


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Bahahahaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is worse to be worrying about. Around here the bikers dab heroin out of the same bong they use to smoke their meth. That’s the type of shit killing people. My neighbor died in her sleep from injecting heroin and meth. Her 6 yr old daughter found her. She was the only person home. I saw her on my cameras running to her moms “friends “ house. The lady that had introduced her mom to the drugs in the first place. Sad.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI @Singlemalt
> View attachment 4481292





Singlemalt said:


> Yikes!, didn't hear of that. Camp Roberts utilizes PR for just about every non-military chore, and there are a ton of civilian employees who live in PR. I wasn't esp. concerned about CV as I'm so rural, should have known that's a great target. Thanks Raratt, it hasn't hit the local news so hardly anyone knows
> 
> EDit: can you link this info please?





raratt said:


> Coronavirus quarantine possibly relocating to Camp Roberts | News Channel 3-12
> 
> 
> The Monterey County Supervisor Chris Lopez announced that there will be a group of individuals returning to the United States from China who are exhibiting symptoms of the coronavirus.
> ...


Uh, I may be dating the person who runs the mortuary in charge of any possible deaths from that group of people...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, I may be dating the person who runs the mortuary in charge of any possible deaths from that group of people...


I'll make sure to wear a mask anytime I read one of your post.

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Feb 16, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, I may be dating the person who runs the mortuary in charge of any possible deaths from that group of people...


Dude your one sick fuck.....



I'm sorry if that was ill timed.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, I may be dating the person who runs the mortuary in charge of any possible deaths from that group of people...


Sweet


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Coronavirus quarantine possibly relocating to Camp Roberts | News Channel 3-12
> 
> 
> The Monterey County Supervisor Chris Lopez announced that there will be a group of individuals returning to the United States from China who are exhibiting symptoms of the coronavirus.
> ...


Spring time is when you want to drive thru the base to highway 1.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, I may be dating the person who runs the mortuary in charge of any possible deaths from that group of people...


Necrophilia, kinky!


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Necrophilia, kinky!


this is exactly where I went. And how to get rich quick stealing and selling the virus to Korea or Russia. Only good places....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> this is exactly where I went. And how to get rich quick stealing and selling the virus to Korea or Russia. Only good places....


I'm still trying to think of a tie-in joke about a chef and a morgue worker, it's a natural, I just can't tie it together


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm still trying to think of a tie-in joke about a chef and a morgue worker, it's a natural, I just can't tie it together



What a movie...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2020)

Mutherfucker 
What won’t I break?!!!!!

Jabba the hut? I’m not a Star Wars person so I don’t know his name, but I’ve seen the face.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mutherfucker
> What won’t I break?!!!!!
> View attachment 4481671
> Jabba the hut? I’m not a Star Wars person so I don’t know his name, but I’ve seen the face.View attachment 4481670


Lol rip nectar collector. 
Summer 2019-Feb 2020


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm still trying to think of a tie-in joke about a chef and a morgue worker, it's a natural, I just can't tie it together


Soylent Green, franchises.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mutherfucker
> What won’t I break?!!!!!
> View attachment 4481671
> Jabba the hut? I’m not a Star Wars person so I don’t know his name, but I’ve seen the face.View attachment 4481670


My heart?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My heart?


I would never break your heart.


----------



## lokie (Feb 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Soylent Green, franchises.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I would never break your heart.


Bro, does your wife make you stand by her in the store and tell you not to touch anything


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Bro, does your wife make you stand by her in the store and tell you not to touch anything


And I always have to wear this crazy hat (notice the WHERE ARE YOU bell)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 17, 2020)

Cajun chicken alfredo on the menu tonight.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2020)

Day 3,007
PT insists on coming out


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2020)

OH OH how could I forget, the &@!#%*^ refrigerator broke. $10,000 worth of Humira in there


----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> OH OH how could I forget, the &@!#%*^ refrigerator broke. $10,000 worth of Humira in there


Ouch, both doses huh?

Auto inject ,self injection or the new less painful one????


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ouch, both doses huh?
> 
> Auto inject ,self injection or the new less painful one????


Auto and yes it was both doses from fedex yesterday boo. It doesn’t hurt at all, citrate free. The red pen.
Also the wife’s insulin and aimovig, and food lol I drank my fairlife chocolate milk to save it lol 
She’s screaming at the home warranty ppl on the phone, oh man she never screams.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> she never screams.


She did for me...


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)

That was right down the center of the plate, I HAD to hit it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> That was right down the center of the plate, I HAD to hit it.



The ball _and_ his wife, apparently...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 18, 2020)

^^^^
*her


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Auto and yes it was both doses from fedex yesterday boo. It doesn’t hurt at all, citrate free. The red pen.
> Also the wife’s insulin and aimovig, and food lol I drank my fairlife chocolate milk to save it lol
> She’s screaming at the home warranty ppl on the phone, oh man she never screams.


Mini fridge for the pharma. I'd be there in a hour with help and a non color matching fridge if you were local.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2020)

I thought this was interesting.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> She did for me...


Take my wife, please… LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

I gotta get me the new Ontario license plates. Cops are complaining that you can't see them at night lol.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta get me the new Ontario license plates. Cops are complaining that you can't see them at night lol.
> 
> View attachment 4482669View attachment 4482670


Tell those coppers to watch where their going and not to be looking at your ass end.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Tell those coppers to watch where their going and not to be looking at your ass end.


lol I'm thinking get one before they make any changes and you'll get free trips on the toll highway until the force you to get a new one.


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Take my wife, please… LOL


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Take my wife, please… LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 19, 2020)

Lots of people wanting to loan me money


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 19, 2020)

Chocolate, chocolate chip pancakes


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 19, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer i haven’t come across the hemp wraps you posted a while back, but I found these today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 19, 2020)

This is pretty cool.

RIP Kobe






__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 19, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @FresnoFarmer i haven’t come across the hemp wraps you posted a while back, but I found these today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven’t tried those wraps. The juicy jay brand hemp wraps are super tasty. Smooth too. I just been smoking backwoods. That nicotine tho.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haven’t tried those wraps. The juicy jay brand hemp wraps are super tasty. Smooth too. I just been smoking backwoods. That nicotine tho.


Have you tried high hemp wraps? Or palm kings? Sans tobacco 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Have you tried high hemp wraps? Or palm kings? Sans tobacco
> 
> SH420


Yeah. The high hemp wraps are kinda harsh. But the high lasts longer than a swisher blunt. My wife keeps getting on my ass about the backwoods and how I should smoke palm kings because some broad on YouTube was talking about how smooth and slow burning they are. Plus my wife hates the heavy tobacco smell that lingers in my hair after smoked a backwoods blunt. She won’t even sit on the same section of the couch lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 20, 2020)

Try these and thank me later


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Try these and thank me later
> View attachment 4484040


Those are good too. Some different flavors have tobacco 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. The high hemp wraps are kinda harsh. But the high lasts longer than a swisher blunt. My wife keeps getting on my ass about the backwoods and how I should smoke palm kings because some broad on YouTube was talking about how smooth and slow burning they are. Plus my wife hates the heavy tobacco smell that lingers in my hair after smoked a backwoods blunt. She won’t even sit on the same section of the couch lol.


One day your hair will fall out and bingo problem solved. Until then get a hair net for date night. ( not being a smartass but that what my wife does if she is going to be around grandkids or go to town) And your lady will see how much you want her to sit close and be really impressed......after she stops laughing of course.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Those are good too. Some different flavors have tobacco
> 
> SH420


ikr, I quit tobacco 9 years ago and it makes me puke now lol I always ask for NO BACCY and put my bifocals on to double check.
I was just out burning one in that spot you like while checking out those hidden girls.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 20, 2020)

I was working at the shop last night. There was a raw cone, that's been floating around the counter for a few days. I asked the boss where it came from... he didn't know. So I took it and filled it. Gonna smoke it today after work. 


For now, I'll smoke a couple bowls 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

Bareback said:


> One day your hair will fall out and bingo problem solved. Until then get a hair net for date night. ( not being a smartass but that what my wife does if she is going to be around grandkids or go to town) And your lady will see how much you want her to sit close and be really impressed......after she stops laughing of course.


Good idea. I’m going to order a sick scarf lol. Off to amazon.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

Woke up at 2:30 this morning and couldn’t get back to bed until around 6. Had an insane dream man. Still trying to interpret bits and pieces.


Found these:

*If you dreamt about stabbing someone in self defense:*
Dream about stabbing someone in self defense is an admonition for security in business, faithfulness and contentment with life. You are wasting your time on frivolous pursuits. You are in some sort of a rut. It is a harbinger for fire, inspiration, spirituality, action, initiative and the Psyche. You are literally stuck in a rut.

Stabbing someone in self defense dream is sadly a warning alert for someone that you call or refer to as doll. You are not taking care of the things you treasure. You are acting careless and insensible. It signals your overwhelming passion. Things in your life are not going as smoothly as you would like.

It is no good trying to force a certain argument to go your way, even if you are in the right, and you just know that it would solve all your current problems.



*Related to stabbing someone in self defense dream:*

Dream about self defense killingis a clue for the limited time you have to react or to do something. Something that may seem innocent or insignificant is suddenly becoming a problematic issue. You are unaware or oblivious to the problems that are surrounding you and are letting opportunities pass you by. The dream signals anger and uncontrolled aggression. You are feeling unchallenged and unfulfilled.
Dream about murder in self defense indicates heartbreaks and disappointments in love. You lack ambition. You are not really in control of the direction that your life is taking. The dream states bad news, bereavement, or grief. Some situation or relationship is not going smoothly in your life.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

Carbon Fiber Wheels Now Just As Cheap As US' Most Affordable Car


Carbon fiber wheels are now more affordable than ever, but at $11,850 per set, they're still not exactly what you would call cheap.




www.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2020)

God I love this city!








__
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/f6m47c


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> God I love this city!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two trash panda posts in one morning. We need a thread now.


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2020)

Needs dictate that I go out and mingle today.

Got to find the motivation where I can get it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> God I love this city!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> Two trash panda posts in one morning. We need a thread now.


Did you guys know that this character

was inspired by this song title and some of the lyrics




I did not know either.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Woke up at 2:30 this morning and couldn’t get back to bed until around 6. Had an insane dream man. Still trying to interpret bits and pieces.
> 
> 
> Found these:
> ...


I feel I need to go talk to a therapist about a recurring nightmare I have. Just thinking about it, i think i might have dreamt it very recently AGAIN. Like, last night?
Counting big stacks of cash and the bills are all fake 
It all started years back when I was recounting fat stacks and found an obviously fake bill. I got back ahold of the dude who bought and threw the bill at him. Told him I didn’t give you fake bud, why you give me fake money. Obviously he must have seen it. It was bad.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 22, 2020)

handle of crown ,last of some bohdi lemon hashplant v2 . Prepping all the ingredients for few gallons of fresh spicy shrimp ceviche and enjoying the storm as it pushes through ,gonna be a good day drinking day .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I feel I need to go talk to a therapist about a recurring nightmare I have. Just thinking about it, i think i might have dreamt it very recently AGAIN. Like, last night?
> Counting big stacks of cash and the bills are all fake
> It all started years back when I was recounting fat stacks and found an obviously fake bill. I got back ahold of the dude who bought and threw the bill at him. Told him I didn’t give you fake bud, why you give me fake money. Obviously he must have seen it. It was bad.


I take a pill for ptsd nightmares and it’s awesome. Can’t remember shit about my dreams, thank Jah.

Anyone try a puffco peak?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I take a pill for ptsd nightmares and it’s awesome. Can’t remember shit about my dreams, thank Jah.
> 
> Anyone try a puffco peak?


I have. It's cool. Just a battery powered e-nail. Make sure you have qtips to clean the bowl.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have. It's cool. Just a battery powered e-nail. Make sure you have qtips to clean the bowl.
> 
> SH420


Thankyouverymuch I’ll just text you friend. Happy Saturday btw. It was 36 this morning. Grrrrrrrr
How’s mama shark?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thankyouverymuch I’ll just text you friend. Happy Saturday btw. It was 36 this morning. Grrrrrrrr
> How’s mama shark?


You're welcome. Wasn't too cold this morning. I don't think we dropped below 40s last night. We are supposed to get a tiny spot of rain, so I'm sure that kept our temps up. 
Just got your text. Lol. 
Mamashark is good. I think she's grumpy with me right now but not too sure why... maybe because I'm me. 

How's the shoulder treating you? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You're welcome. Wasn't too cold this morning. I don't think we dropped below 40s last night. We are supposed to get a tiny spot of rain, so I'm sure that kept our temps up.
> Just got your text. Lol.
> Mamashark is good. I think she's grumpy with me right now but not too sure why... maybe because I'm me.
> 
> ...


Awwww I’m sure she’ll get over it.

I just dictated to you in the text about tornadic activity. Siri dictation calls it porn addict LOL

It’s getting better slowly but surely. Physical therapy wanted to come today, but I am in a full cast from fingertips to armpit. I told them to get lost LOL I’m supposed to go to outpatient therapy after I have my cast off anyway, they just want money.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2020)

Chevy and GM can kiss my #%$&%@ ass!

What idiot engineer designed the front end and headlight assembly? You have to drop the entire front to replace a headlight or turn signal bulb. I know, I've had to do it on my ladies car multiple times. Now one of her turn signal lights is out even though I replaced them last time I had her car tore apart to replace the headlights. Parts are junk these days. This isn't my car just a photo I found online so those that don't understand what I'm talking about can see why I'm so pissed off. I'll never buy a GM product because they do this crap. It's all designed purposely so people have to take their car in just to replace a light bulb and get charged $150 in labor. Those jerks won't get my money. I can do it myself but the design is ridiculous.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

I love my air fryer. Doesn’t smoke out the house when cooking my spam.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I love my air fryer. Doesn’t smoke out the house when cooking my spam.View attachment 4486205


Is that breakfast? Yeeuck  But I made some kimchee the other day and had kimchee and rice for breakfast. I suppose there are some that would say yuck about that. But I love kimchee. That's it! I'm making kimchi jjigae later. 

"Guam consumes more than 16 cans of Spam per person, per year — more than any other country or territory. 
But Guam’s Spam addiction might be doing more physical harm than culinary good: according to one study, 60% of deaths on the island of 150,000 are blamed on poor diet and lifestyle." 









Who Eats the Most Spam? | Spam Turns 75: 10 Things You Didn’t Know About the Canned Meat | TIME.com


From serving its military duties during World War II to becoming a much-loved (though sometimes-ridiculed) pop culture item, we can't deny that the canned luncheon meat has stood the test of time. It must be all those preservatives. Here are 10 surprising facts about Spam.



newsfeed.time.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Is that breakfast? Yeeuck  But I made some kimchee the other day and had kimchee and rice for breakfast. I suppose there are some that would say yuck about that. But I love kimchee. That's it! I'm making kimchi jjigae later.
> 
> "Guam consumes more than 16 cans of Spam per person, per year — more than any other country or territory.
> But Guam’s Spam addiction might be doing more physical harm than culinary good: according to one study, 60% of deaths on the island of 150,000 are blamed on poor diet and lifestyle."
> ...


I eat like 1 or 2 cans of spam per year. I just get the munchies for spam at random times. In the slammer we used to make kimchi carrots and kimchi salad with the sriracha that comes in little jars from commissary . Was the bomb.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 22, 2020)

Gettin big. She'll be moshing with daddy in no time.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I eat like 1 or 2 cans of spam per year. I just get the munchies for spam at random times. In the slammer we used to make kimchi carrots and kimchi salad with the sriracha that comes in little jars from commissary . Was the bomb.


Carrot kimchee = sounds yummy. I'm going to have to make some. I've made it out of cucumber, radish, mustard greens, and traditional cabbage, but never carrots although I have put grated carrots in cabbage kimchee before. I'll eat kimchee plain as a snack like I'm doing now. I'm definitely going to be making some carrot kimchee in the next couple of days.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4486248


The elusive troot root


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4486248


That's ridiculous. No way I'm liking that post because I don't.


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2020)

I found this page while surfing through the cooking thread.






Diamond Delight Edibles









Diamond Delight Edibles


Making edibles with cannabutter. Recipes, information and tips on how to make great tasting edibles




www.youtube.com





Many good recipes of edibles. Much more than just candies and cookies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2020)

I’m looking for one like this to cover my new scar @shrxhky420 think it would work? @cannabineer you saw my gruesome arm...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m looking for one like this to cover my new scar @shrxhky420 think it would work? @cannabineer you saw my gruesome arm...
> View attachment 4486460


Um... I think you should start with a new arm. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Um... I think you should start with a new arm.
> 
> SH420


She’ll have to contact an arms dealer. They get thicker on the ground down Miami way


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4486248


I'm in LOVE.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Um... I think you should start with a new arm.
> 
> SH420


Hahaha


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha


I know you guys are related!!! Don't lie to me!!!

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm in LOVE.


I want to suck your clock


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

Bong hits tonight


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 23, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I love my air fryer. Doesn’t smoke out the house when cooking my spam.View attachment 4486205


Inspiration . I created w/some spam late night call cause of this ! To shitty to drive, girls picked up couple cans of regular . I was committed ,went cast iron w/ butter to brown the 1/4 slices , med high to med (smoked less than the blunt ) ,white bread ,medium slice tomatoes, leaf lettuce, stinky sharp cheese , real mayonnaise .

Pan seared grilled cheese w/wilted leaf lettuce ,warmed tomato, seared spam and gooey cheese/ ! Lol ,Bomb and indica is the devil .

Ginger and her devil girls shit on the spam till 1 bite ,then it made their butts water , good call !

Edit : DO NOT SALT THE TOMATO heavy pepper only ,spam has it all covered ,respectfully


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2020)

These local boys fucking rock...


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4487191
> Check ya later!


I miss schrooms. They are so much fun.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I miss schrooms. They are so much fun.


Until the hangover from all the alcohol you didn't feel catches up with you.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> These local boys fucking rock...


Here are our "local" guys.





And then there's Cake...


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Until the hangover from all the alcohol you didn't feel catches up with you.


Ya had to remind me...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll never forget.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 23, 2020)

Whoa.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Whoa.


Watch Fluffy, Gabriel Iglesias, you will wet yourself. lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2020)

He is funny as hell.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2020)

I wanna know why you don't have prove you can grow a chia pet before you can buy seeds or plants. ??


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2020)

https://getcomeandgone.com/

You're welcome


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 24, 2020)

I slept 5 hours last night!


shrxhky420 said:


> Um... I think you should start with a new arm.
> 
> SH420


oh oh here we go


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://getcomeandgone.com/
> 
> You're welcome


Just what is needed when your Twinkie needs maintenance.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2020)

DOW Futures 28,205.00 -776.00 (-2.68%)


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> DOW Futures 28,205.00 -776.00 (-2.68%)


fuck me, I saw that first thing this AM. I WON'T LOOK at my IRA's today 









Dow ends more than 1,000 points lower as coronavirus spread sparks fear of global economic hit


U.S. stocks finish Monday at worst one-day percent declines in about two years, as the spread of coronavirus raised doubts over future global economic growth.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2020)

Top 100 Truck Bottlenecks – 2020


Since 2002, the American Transportation Research Institute (ATRI) has collected and processed truck GPS data in support of numerous U.S. DOT freight mobility initiatives. Using truck GPS data from over 1 million trucks, ATRI develops and monitors a series of key performance measures on the...




truckingresearch.org


----------



## Bareback (Feb 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Top 100 Truck Bottlenecks – 2020
> 
> 
> Since 2002, the American Transportation Research Institute (ATRI) has collected and processed truck GPS data in support of numerous U.S. DOT freight mobility initiatives. Using truck GPS data from over 1 million trucks, ATRI develops and monitors a series of key performance measures on the...
> ...


I can validate the ones in Atlanta are totally fucked . The thing I can’t believe is that I 20 west to I-285 south is as for down the list as it is. A parcel clover leaf with a 15 mph limit has got to be the dumbest thing ever for an interstate exchange at a major east west interstate and major metropolitan bypass.

On a side note I worked on some of the bridges on 75 on the north side just inside the perimeter. Back in the mid 80’s.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Top 100 Truck Bottlenecks – 2020
> 
> 
> Since 2002, the American Transportation Research Institute (ATRI) has collected and processed truck GPS data in support of numerous U.S. DOT freight mobility initiatives. Using truck GPS data from over 1 million trucks, ATRI develops and monitors a series of key performance measures on the...
> ...


I can vouch for #19 I-5 at I-84 and #88 I-5 at I-205. Also #34 I-5 at Columbia River is listed as Vancouver Wa but it is Portland as well since that bridge crossing is between Portland OR and Vancouver WA. Portland OR is also in the top ten cities for worst traffic. It totally sucks. The roads here were never designed for the amount of people that have been moving here. People obviously aren't paying any heed to what one our previous Governors asked of them. 

“I urge them to come and come many, many times to enjoy the beauty of Oregon. But I also ask them, for heaven’s sake, don’t move here to live.” 
Tom McCall


*17. Portland-Vancouver-Hillsboro, Oregon-Washington*


*Population increase due to migration, 2010-2017:* 145,381
*Population change, 2010-2017:* +10.2% (2,226,001 to 2,453,16
*Natural growth, 2010-2017:* 201,872 births, 120,590 deaths
*Median home value:* $345,000


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> Just what is needed when your Twinkie needs maintenance.
> View attachment 4487586


----------



## The Loafter (Feb 24, 2020)

Took a pic of the fire

Got a reflection of inside the trailer lights too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I slept 5 hours last night!
> 
> oh oh here we go
> View attachment 4487579
> View attachment 4487580


Ok, since arm replacement doesn't seem to be an option and you seem to want a tattoo so bad, I found a few that might work. 
Not sure how clean the scar will be but if it's neat, try something like this 




Instead of a needle you could always go the zipper route. 
In all honesty, I think you'll need to do something more like this...



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> fuck me, I saw that first thing this AM. I WON'T LOOK at my IRA's today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, then again I rarely look at them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 25, 2020)

Guess who’s in the mthfckn hospital again. Had a little cough, thought it was swamp allergies. Next day I can’t walk to the bathroom without gasping for air wtf. Mrs made me come in and oxygen sats hanging around 88 with 2% oxygen.
No pneumonia, not a blood clot from surgery, they have no idea.
Never ever ever been afraid of anything in my life but to feel like you’re drowning above water, this scares me.
Thank God for cable 

how about a sunflower @shrxhky420


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Guess who’s in the mthfckn hospital again. Had a little cough, thought it was swamp allergies. Next day I can’t walk to the bathroom without gasping for air wtf. Mrs made me come in and oxygen sats hanging around 88 with 2% oxygen.
> No pneumonia, not a blood clot from surgery, they have no idea.
> Never ever ever been afraid of anything in my life but to feel like you’re drowning above water, this scares me.
> Thank God for cable View attachment 4488807View attachment 4488808
> ...


Jeez doll, just do edibles til this lung thing is sorted out. You do wish to live to collect the settlement


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Until the hangover from all the alcohol you didn't feel catches up with you.


Line up 7-10 pre-rolls the night before. Put some scotch or whiskey in coffee, or have a cold one upon waking.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Jeez doll, just do edibles til this lung thing is sorted out. You do wish to live to collect the settlement


You’ve got that right friend!


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2020)

I miss this so much, anywhere on the Guf coast is partying hard for the last week.

https://neworleanswebsites.com/cat/en/lc/lc.html Live cams


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4488986
> 
> 
> 
> ...









couldn't resist.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2020)

If the wife was up and running we would probably have Jambalaya, but her sous chef is being lame and just doing red beans and rice.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Guess who’s in the mthfckn hospital again. Had a little cough, thought it was swamp allergies. Next day I can’t walk to the bathroom without gasping for air wtf. Mrs made me come in and oxygen sats hanging around 88 with 2% oxygen.
> No pneumonia, not a blood clot from surgery, they have no idea.
> Never ever ever been afraid of anything in my life but to feel like you’re drowning above water, this scares me.
> Thank God for cable View attachment 4488807View attachment 4488808
> ...


Damn girl! Stop being sick, RIGHT NOW! Stop it, now get better


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> I found this page while surfing through the cooking thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I follow her on YouTube she is awesome


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4489084


The shrug tho. Like the guy recording is the weird one.


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The shrug tho. Like the guy recording is the weird one.




Dude don't care.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4489243
> 
> Dude don't care.


That image is lacking a beer


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2020)

This knockout can ground & pound me anytime...


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2020)

I just thought of an awesome name for a gospel band.... "Used to sin"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2020)

COPD from RA according to pulmonologist. wtf
I need the immediacy of smoking


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> COPD from RA according to pulmonologist. wtf
> I need the immediacy of smoking


Gonna have to snort it now. Instant high. Not as good as injecting it but much safer and the risk of aids is lower


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Gonna have to snort it now. Instant high. Not as good as injecting it but much safer and the risk of aids is lower


Fuck insufflation. Go for broke and boof that boo.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fuck insufflation. Go for broke and boof that boo.




SH420


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2020)

@cannabineer
https://www.livescience.com/polar-bears-photos.html


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @cannabineer
> https://www.livescience.com/polar-bears-photos.html


International Polar Bear Day! Thanks, I didn’t know.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2020)

If I had a million dollars...

They're actually making it, gross but they're making it. 




Were the barenaked ladies ever popular in the US?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I had a million dollars...
> 
> They're actually making it, gross but they're making it.
> 
> ...


Where is that vomit emoji?!


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I had a million dollars
> 
> Were the barenaked ladies ever popular in the US?


I hear that song every time I'm at the bar which is more often than I care to admit. Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 27, 2020)

dang!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> dang!
> View attachment 4490706


On the bright side it may be a good time to buy?

Still in this mofo...
Having the mrs make gummies for me SINCE I CAN NO LONGER SMOKE oh gawd


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2020)

420God said:


> I hear that song every time I'm at the bar which is more often than I care to admit. Lol


cool I wasn't sure if they were like the tragically hip and never really made it big it the US.



mysunnyboy said:


> On the bright side it may be a good time to buy?
> 
> Still in this mofo...
> Having the mrs make gummies for me SINCE I CAN NO LONGER SMOKE oh gawd


Are you able to vape with copd?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2020)

@Laughing Grass idk girlfriend. I’m kind of afraid to. I never want feel like this again.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

I remember that song.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2020)

Goddamn flu shot gave me the the goddamn flu 

bubble bath time


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass idk girlfriend. I’m kind of afraid to. I never want feel like this again. View attachment 4490757


Don't, for a long while. And no more bong rips, for life young lady.It's edibles for the near future


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't, for a long while. And no more bong rips, for life young lady.It's edibles for the near future


And let me guess, you’re edible





if not quite digestible


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't, for a long while. And no more bong rips, for life young lady.It's edibles for the near future


I love you 
I love all of you
Mrs brought edibles in my room 
I love you all


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2020)

wtaf


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> Goddamn flu shot gave me the the goddamn flu
> 
> bubble bath time


Never got any flu shot. Never got the flu or a cold all winter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And let me guess, you’re edible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeez, I try to be a nice guy with no thoughts of profiting and I get this


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you
> I love all of you
> Mrs brought edibles in my room
> I love you all
> View attachment 4490868


If you can get 190 proof Everclear make some tincture, I hit that up most every evening, a few eye droppers full and I'm good for a few hours.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> On the bright side it may be a good time to buy?
> 
> Still in this mofo...
> Having the mrs make gummies for me SINCE I CAN NO LONGER SMOKE oh gawd


COPD is a bitch , I have it to,


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> jeez, I try to be a nice guy with no thoughts of profiting and I get this


No thoughts my maiden aunt Fanny


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2020)

Bareback said:


> COPD is a bitch , I have it to,


As do I, though not as bad as the young lady


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> As do I, though not as bad as the young lady


They say my wife has it also, and that is the reason she has lost so much weight her muscles have atrophied.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No thoughts my maiden aunt Fanny


Ah yes, I miss the days of chasing maiden fanny, kinda.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Never got any flu shot. Never got the flu or a cold all winter.


I had to for immigration I typically never get it 
And never get the flu myself


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> Goddamn flu shot gave me the the goddamn flu
> 
> bubble bath time


You are the 5th person who i’ve heard say that this year. J/S


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You are the 5th person who i’ve heard say that this year. J/S


How's the room going bro?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

abalonehx said:


>


I didn’t even know there was a video! How the fuck?




Is it weird that i remember all the lyrics


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

abalonehx said:


>


How bout some howard jones bro.

i already wanted a first gen camaro when this movie came out, but this def solidified that.
my first car was a ‘67, my second was a ‘69


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

I loved that song before Donnie Darko... here's another I'm working on







http://www.behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/slideshow/25-hollywood-flicks-that-are-mentally-exciting/images/donnie-darko.jpg


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> How's the room going bro?


Got the first round going, so bloom room is officially online. Gonna have 3 different cycles in the room. Each cycle is 4-4x8 trays. Everything’s good bro!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

How bout some tears for fears in a bad ass one of the best movies ever made


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ah yes, I miss the days of chasing maiden fanny, kinda.


Yeah theoretically but then, meh.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ah yes, I miss the days of chasing maiden fanny, kinda.





curious2garden said:


> Yeah theoretically but then, meh.


run for the hills...


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Got the first round going, so bloom room is officially online. Gonna have 3 different cycles in the room. Each cycle is 4-4x8 trays. Everything’s good bro!


I'm hoping the solar install will stop the ol' lady from giving me the look every time the electric bill shows up.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> run for the hills...


That's where I lived then...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> run for the hills...


Yes. This is the second time posting this video in about a month. Sorry


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Cool, not on acid I think though.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


>


No, I can dig it, man. Those late 60's Camaros tore it up. Heh... Peace...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> No, I can dig it, man. Those late 60's Camaros tore it up. Heh... Peace...


Have you seen the pics on here i posted what i did to my first car? The ‘67?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> As do I, though not as bad as the young lady


Luckily this is one I skipped but a SaO2 of 88 is seriously unhealthy and you're right edibles for the future are the wisest way to go.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

.35 dui. All cranked up, drank way too much. Not bragging believe me. I was a dumb ass and thank god nobody was hurt except me.
18 yo. Lemme dig up the pic


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you seen the pics on here i posted what i did to my first car? The ‘67?


I don't think I seen it, man


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

.35 DUI ...lol..gotdamn


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> I don't think I seen it, man


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

I bought back that car from insurance. Sold the body, minus the wrecked subframe of course, for 1000 bucks. Took the engine, rebuilt it into a long rod stroker. Put that into the ‘69 ss i bought.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4491000


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

The last sliver of glass came out my face a year later.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4491000


I had a motorcycle at 18, I only did weed, hash, and alcohol. The fenders were my legs. I survived many years of that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> .35 DUI ...lol..gotdamn


That's alcohol poisoning levels! Are you sure you're still alive?


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's alcohol poisoning levels! Are you sure you're still alive?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

Itching for that wonderful feel... of rollin' in an automobile...


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

Love those old muscle cars


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's alcohol poisoning levels! Are you sure you're still alive?


I was such a dumbass!
Only way you get that high is on speed.

.35 my first.
.27 my second, 3 years later.
.24 my third, 3 years after. Did 9 month jail sentence in monterey county jail(salinas) for that one. I was such a dumbass


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I was such a dumbass!
> Only way you get that high is on speed.
> 
> .35 my first.
> ...


But you survived!


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> But you survived!


That last one. I got busted for smoking in jail and lost my 3 day kick. Would have gotten released Christmas day 1999. Instead, got released 3 days later. What a fucking joke it all was.
Yeah, i was a dumb mofo! But!

everyone else was getting half the time for their 3rd. 
the judge who sentenced me.....His daughter was killed by a drunk driver a couple years before he sentenced me. 9mo sentence he gave me. The next year he was reprimanded from judging dui cases.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

Or making them mad. Then you can go out knowing that just once you made everyone happy on your final day. Goals.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 28, 2020)

Nurse (about 25 years old) if you take your .5 mg klonopin and baby norco at the same time I’ve got to turn on the bed alarm.
Sunny lol
Nurse no seriously 
Sunny bring the klonopin now and norco in 30 minutes 
Nurse ok 

Up to 89%


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nurse (about 25 years old) if you take your .5 mg klonopin and baby norco at the same time I’ve got to turn on the bed alarm.
> Sunny lol
> Nurse no seriously
> Sunny bring the klonopin now and norco in 30 minutes
> ...


I like the orange tabby pics, looks just like the one I had as a kid. Mom worked for the PD as a dispatcher, she was on graveyard shift and then came home in time to take me to kindergarten, she surprised me with tiny orange kitten. He died when I was a Jr in highschool. Was a great cat


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I like the orange tabby pics, looks just like the one I had as a kid. Mom worked for the PD as a dispatcher, she was on graveyard shift and then came home in time to take me to kindergarten, she surprised me with tiny orange kitten. He died when I was a Jr in highschool. Was a great cat


Thanks for sharing that, made me smile. I’ve never gone orange


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thanks for sharing that, made me smile. I’ve never gone orange


Well you know what they say.....once you go orange......( presidential joke here ) .......

ok that’s all I have at the moment.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2020)

Damn, my debit card got ripped off again, I have my suspicions as to which site I order from that has a thief.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thanks for sharing that, made me smile. I’ve never gone orange


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4491330


Amen 

I’m no longer allowed to have a debit card, I’ve lost five last year LOL.

The above said nurse, 25, has been a nurse since December 16, 2019. Happy Friday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass idk girlfriend. I’m kind of afraid to. I never want feel like this again. View attachment 4490757


bummer are you able to manage your edibles so you're not knocking yourself out? If I do edibles that's it for me for the day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2020)

While studying kung fu in my teens, like most boys in martial arts, I became enamored with Bruce Lee. I followed everything he wrote (I still have a devastating one and three inch punch that I still sometimes show off at get-togethers), especially his emphasis on grappling, because he stated that almost all fights end up on the ground. I was quite surprised that my sifus downplayed grappling with the attitude that, 'we fight standing up.' WTF? I started wrestling in HS, and took some Jeet Kune Do classes at another school, until I finally quit Kung fu because of their closed minded attitude. Anyway, fast forward to today and we can see through the advent of MMA how important grappling is in formulating a complete fighting style. This is an older video demonstrating the effectiveness of Gracie Jiu-Jitsu against various striking arts. Strikers have no idea what to do once they hit the mat, it's almost comical and a real wake up call. Enjoy...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2020)

I live in California 

I just saw a commercial for a place called Captain D’s Seafood. 

Never heard of this place, so I look t up online...hundreds of locations...closest one is in New Mexico...lol

Wtf...just wtf. I’m gonna keep my eye out for captain D now...lol


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I live in California
> 
> I just saw a commercial for a place called Captain D’s Seafood.
> 
> ...


Captain D's is ok fast, fried seafood. 

Not my choice of places to go though.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> Captain D's is ok fast, fried seafood.
> 
> Not my choice of places to go though.
> 
> View attachment 4491471


I don’t really do chain fried seafood, I live by the beach in SoCal, I have a place here I like. But why advertise in an entire reigon where they have no restaurants? Either they’re planning on building out here, or they laundering some moneyZ...lol


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I live in California
> 
> I just saw a commercial for a place called Captain D’s Seafood.
> 
> ...


It’s the McDonald’s of seafood.......if cod and shrimp are seafood. But I like it better than long john silvers.......that’s just my two cents.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2020)

Now I want some beer battered halibut and grilled prawns. Damnit.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 28, 2020)

I feel like this should be pinned in marijuana plant problems

I used to think it was TMV


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Now I want some beer battered halibut and grilled prawns. Damnit.


I went on a fish and chip quest a few years ago and found Bubba Gump's uses halibut for their F&C, if the chips had been hot they would of gotten an A+ I rate them a B. I bet they serve prawns too!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2020)

Imma keep it 100 with y'all…. I really don't care for the phrase imma keep it 100 with y'all.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 28, 2020)

Siri please google “lung lavage”


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Siri please google “lung lavage”
> 
> View attachment 4491790


I think that's what I spit up after hitting the gravity bong that one time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Siri please google “lung lavage”
> 
> View attachment 4491790


That's one them thare new fangled terms for water boarding. "We don't torture."


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Siri please google “lung lavage”
> 
> View attachment 4491790


I prefer lung fluff 'n fold


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

You win. No politically correct reply possible in my twisted head.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You win. No politically correct reply possible in my twisted head.


Good. Show us a skillfully p. incorrect reply. Bonus points apply.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t really do chain fried seafood, I live by the beach in SoCal, I have a place here I like. But why advertise in an entire reigon where they have no restaurants? Either they’re planning on building out here, or they laundering some moneyZ...lol


Remember when the seafood places had Abalone on the menu? My mom loved it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Remember when the seafood places had Abalone on the menu? My mom loved it.


I had that once, at the time I visited Valdivia (Chile) for Christmas ‘83.
I remember them as good, but not quite king crab leg good.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2020)

Been wanting an air fryer for a while now so i finally went out and bought one. Now to figure out what to put in it tonight to try it out.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Been wanting an air dryer for a while now so i finally went out and bought one. Now to figure out what to put in it tonight to try it out.


What’s the dry air for?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 29, 2020)

I haven't had abalone since '80, nor even seen it available. There is no legal market for wildcaught. There are 2 abalone farms near me, closed to the public, the product is mainly exported to Asia and sold to domestic high end establishments. It's running at around $125/lb


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Good. Show us a skillfully p. incorrect reply. Bonus points apply.
> [/QThanks for the offer. I'll have to forfeit the points in favor of avoiding a verbal lashing.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What’s the dry air for?


Lol edited. Never was much of a speller


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh you know you’ll like it


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Lol edited. Never was much of a speller


Ok same question, with the added admission “what is fried air?”


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok same question, with the added admission “what is fried air?”


That's what comes out of a commercial electronic smoke eater from the restaurants in the eighties.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok same question, with the added admission “what is fried air?”


Idk havent used it yet


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok same question, with the added admission “what is fried air?”


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's what comes out of a commercial electronic smoke eater from the restaurants in the eighties.


Oh dear that sent me straight to the startling sour stink emanating from the fast-food dumpsters of my youth. (hurl emoji)


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't had abalone since '80, nor even seen it available. There is no legal market for wildcaught. There are 2 abalone farms near me, closed to the public, the product is mainly exported to Asia and sold to domestic high end establishments. It's running at around $125/lb


Soooo, let’s start a small abalone farm and sell to high end restaurants in LA and NY. I have plenty of saltwater reef tank experience, and I’m betting abalone are easier to care for than coral


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Soooo, let’s start a small abalone farm and sell to high end restaurants in LA and NY. I have plenty of saltwater reef tank experience, and I’m betting abalone are easier to care for than coral


I need a desert abalone cultivar, and a recommendation for what breed of dog to herd the fuckers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

I cleaned grease traps for a week at the B.K. lounge when I was 16. Promptly ended my fondness for fast food and therefore the promising career it offered.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I need a desert abalone cultivar, and a recommendation for what breed of dog to herd the fuckers.


I believe that would be a dogfish to keep the wolffish away.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I need a desert abalone cultivar, and a recommendation for what breed of dog to herd the fuckers.


I’m dead serious, if there’s a large market for it, it feel like this is a relatively low investment for the potential of a high return, it would just take a few years for the abalone to grow to a size you could market


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m dead serious, if there’s a large market for it, it feel like this is a relatively low investment for the potential of a high return, it would just take a few years for the abalone to grow to a size you could market


I dunno. This falls into “outdoor grow” category with associated pitfalls.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m dead serious, if there’s a large market for it, it feel like this is a relatively low investment for the potential of a high return, it would just take a few years for the abalone to grow to a size you could market


Seriously check out the few commercial farms on the web. Years, way tech., more sensitive than coral and crazy pricey.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Soooo, let’s start a small abalone farm and sell to high end restaurants in LA and NY. I have plenty of saltwater reef tank experience, and I’m betting abalone are easier to care for than coral


Interesting article: note though he started it years ago so startup costs have dramatically increased:https://thesixfifty.com/one-of-the-coastsides-best-kept-secrets-is-an-abalone-farm-with-a-seafood-market-and-a-view-ee0ab738af7d

As a caveat, I'd want to own the coastal property, a landlord could screw you over; then you'd have to deal with the CCC(Coastal Commision) and whatever bribes/taxes/vigirish they want


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Seriously check out the few commercial farms on the web. Years, way tech., more sensitive than coral and crazy pricey.


How's Minnesota treating you? Confused? Me too...
Who are you and how did you slip in, somewhat undetected? 

This is not so much bad on you but the rest of TnT... 

So... you sneaky rat bastard mother fucker, how many dix can you fit in your mouth? 
TMJ, is not an excuse...



SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's Minnesota treating you? Confused? Me too...
> Who are you and how did you slip in, somewhat undetected?
> 
> This is not so much bad on you but the rest of TnT...
> ...


This can't be directed at me. My penis is too large to sneak. And it draws attention the moment I step into the room. Don't hate me cause you weren't born with it. JK. LOL.Peace.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This can't be directed at me. My penis is too large to sneak. And it draws attention the moment I step into the room. Don't hate me cause you weren't born with it. JK. LOL.Peace.


Ah, the e-peen is weak with this one.

Don't avoid the question... Minnesota man.
How many dix? The rest of the class is waiting 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> whatever bribes/taxes/vig_o_rish they want


FIFY, I like the word though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ah, the e-peen is weak with this one.
> 
> Don't avoid the question... Minnesota man.
> How many dix? The rest of the class is waiting
> ...


Close to one. But I can't get your name right.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This can't be directed at me. My penis is too large to sneak. And it draws attention the moment I step into the room. Don't hate me cause you weren't born with it. JK. LOL.Peace.


I only have 4 inches, most women think that is wide enough though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

TnT is now toke and trash. As long as we are all entertained. May the laughs hence forth proceed.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TnT is now toke and trash. As long as we are all entertained. May the laughs hence forth proceed.


Duuuude no Toke&Recycle


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

I hate the who's is bigger contest. But when John Doe's little brother Dill walks in? HHMMM.........................


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hate the who's is bigger contest. But when John Doe's little brother Dill walks in? HHMMM.........................


That can be quite a pain in the


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Duuuude no Toke&Recycle


That would be TnR. Those words aren't sociably accepted in my area any longer.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TnT is now toke and trash. As long as we are all entertained. May the laughs hence forth proceed.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m dead serious, if there’s a large market for it, it feel like this is a relatively low investment for the potential of a high return, it would just take a few years for the abalone to grow to a size you could market


If it were easy more people would be doing it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

Damn. I've never spent this much time mixing nutes. Appreciate the comedy.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That would be TnR. Those words aren't sociably accepted in my area any longer.


I am curious: story behind the fact


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

Nothing like pouring acid from a 1 ltr bottle into a 1/2 tsp while the old lady nags about your spilling it. MEDIC!!!! I need another hit.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nothing like pouring acid from a 1 ltr bottle into a 1/2 tsp while the old lady nags about your spilling it. MEDIC!!!! I need another hit.


Do you mean sulfuric or lysergic


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do you mean sulfuric or lysergic


Phosphoric. Eyes are bad enough already. Can't trust what I see.


----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn. I've never spent this much time mixing nutes. Appreciate the comedy.


TnT is like a bag of mixed nuts.



Enjoy your stay.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> lysergic


1 Ltr of that? I could fly, for awhile.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Phosphoric. Eyes are bad enough already. Can't trust what I see.


Put some into a smaller container? Edit, I use the stuff made for cleaning fiberglass showers. It is cheap and comes in a bottle with a squirt nozzle.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Put some into a smaller container? Edit, I use the stuff made for cleaning fiberglass showers. It is cheap and comes in a bottle with a squirt nozzle.


My dropper bottle takes forever on anything over a gallon. My organic soluble is well stabilized at 7.1. LOL.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My dropper bottle takes forever on anything over a gallon. My organic soluble is well stabilized at 7.1. LOL.


I use 1 1/4 tsp for 5 gallons to drop my pH to about 6.6-7. I'm in soil though.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can't trust what I see.


Lysergic does that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I use 1 1/4 tsp for 5 gallons to drop my pH to about 6.6-7. I'm in soil though.


I'm soil but coco and my own idiosyncratic blend of goodies. Works great here for a few years now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm soil but coco and my own idiosyncratic blend of goodies. Works great here for a few years now.


I use Kings Mix, seems to work well, and isn't expensive.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Lysergic does that.


Screwed my vision up. Thought I saw things that weren't there. Grandma's unforgettable quote: "If you want to be better loookin"...Eat more carrots."


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I use Kings Mix, seems to work well, and isn't expensive.


Need to move this to general growing.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Need to move this to general growing.


Meh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

Soft tacos


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Soft tacos


Out of shape pussy? 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Soft tacos


Good food. Bad ethnic jokes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Out of shape pussy?
> 
> SH420


You're sick, my mind went there also, I like you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good food. Bad ethnic jokes.


Elaborate si vous plait


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 29, 2020)

You all are a bunch of soft tacos


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

Had some edibles, I’m fixin to wander the halls to steal boxes of face masks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Out of shape pussy?
> 
> SH420


Did you mean this?


----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good food. Bad ethnic jokes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Did you mean this?View attachment 4492380


It's got chunky stool written all over it. Redundant pun.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> You all are a bunch of soft tacos


They say you are what you eat...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> They say you are what you eat...


You got a good recipe for cat?


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You got a good recipe for cat?


No, but I can make them purr.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

I'd purr-furrr a recipe.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

Scared of the fever. Had that a time or three.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

But their slogan is sexist. "Once you pop you can't stop." Primordial factual. Con temporarily unacceptable.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

I’ve got a structured settlement but I need cash now lol


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Remember when the seafood places had Abalone on the menu? My mom loved it.


Hey, now. That's got nothing to do with me. I'm from Detroit. Never heard of Captain D's, only Long John Silver. Is that chain still alive? Haven't seen one in many years.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Hey, now. That's got nothing to do with me. I'm from Detroit. Never heard of Captain D's, only Long John Silver. Is that chain still alive? Haven't seen one in many years.


Worst was, order fish and get a drumstick


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Cant stand the guys politics or ego but hey. He had the right attitude to rock. Back then anyway.


----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


>


----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Hey, now. That's got nothing to do with me. I'm from Detroit. Never heard of Captain D's, only Long John Silver. Is that chain still alive? Haven't seen one in many years.


Captain D's has franchise in VA. but none in my area.

Long John Silvers used to have 5 in my local area. Time has whittled that down to just 1 now. 
This saddens me as LJS is my fav fast seafood.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> Captain D's has franchise in VA. but none in my area.
> 
> Long John Silvers used to have 5 in my local area. Time has whittled that down to just 1 now.
> This saddens me as LJS is my fav fast seafood.


I must admit their shrimp is mighty tasty on occasion.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I must admit their shrimp is mighty tasty on occasion.


After lots of alcohol


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Worst was, order fish and get a drumstick
> 
> View attachment 4492485


They had that type of Monitor lizard on Guam, some crazy bastard caught one on the beach. He held it on top of a wooden picnic table and it started to shred the top of the table. My wife saw one by the side of the road when we first got on island, she said it was bigger than our dog, I thought she was just jet lagged at first.


----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I must admit their shrimp is mighty tasty on occasion.


The shrimp are good but too small to spend $ on. Too much breading for the small shrimp they use.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

LOL. I'm allergic to iodine. Can only eat two. And I love shrimp.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> While studying kung fu in my teens, like most boys in martial arts, I became enamored with Bruce Lee. I followed everything he wrote (I still have a devastating one and three inch punch that I still sometimes show off at get-togethers), especially his emphasis on grappling, because he stated that almost all fights end up on the ground. I was quite surprised that my sifus downplayed grappling with the attitude that, 'we fight standing up.' WTF? I started wrestling in HS, and took some Jeet Kune Do classes at another school, until I finally quit Kung fu because of their closed minded attitude. Anyway, fast forward to today and we can see through the advent of MMA how important grappling is in formulating a complete fighting style. This is an older video demonstrating the effectiveness of Gracie Jiu-Jitsu against various striking arts. Strikers have no idea what to do once they hit the mat, it's almost comical and a real wake up call. Enjoy...


I've been studying this gif to learn more about grappling techniques.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

If you gotta marry...








PHOTOS: Colorado couple have weed-themed wedding with edibles, bridal bong


The couple, who have been in the cannabis industry for 12 years, had a weed bar at their wedding with bongs, pipes, and varieties to pick from.



www.insider.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m going HOME


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4492776


0% beer, is that what I'm reading?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LOL. I'm allergic to iodine. Can only eat two. And I love shrimp.


Now I know your weakness


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 0% beer, is that what I'm reading?


Isn’t that illegal?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Isn’t that illegal?


If not illegal at least immoral


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m going HOME


Hurrah!! Did they get your O2 Sat off the floor or did you annoy them to the point they kicked you?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Isn’t that illegal?





curious2garden said:


> If not illegal at least immoral


Let her explain before we jab... maybe she's pregnant?  

Haha, just kidding. WTF @mysunnyboy ? 
Is your weed 0% too?

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Let her explain before we jab... maybe she's pregnant?
> 
> Haha, just kidding. WTF @mysunnyboy ?
> Is your weed 0% too?
> ...


 It's snarky Sunday at my house! I'm jabbin' anything that moves. 
NB: this is in a vain attempt to not trim those last 2.5 plants.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2020)

__





Wrecks of HMS Erebus and HMS Terror National Historic Site


In 1845, explorer Sir John Franklin set sail from England with two ships, HMS Erebus and HMS Terror, in search of a Northwest Passage across what is now Canada's Arctic. The ships and crews vanished, prompting a massive search that continues to this day. A breakthrough was made in September...




www.pc.gc.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see it! You have to wonder how many polar route flights saw that and no one listened and they gave up reporting. The other alternative is they were sleeping, thank you Otto Pilot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's snarky Sunday at my house! I'm jabbin' anything that moves.
> NB: this is in a vain attempt to not trim those last 2.5 plants.


Is this my cue to tell you not to go?

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's snarky Sunday at my house! I'm jabbin' anything that moves.
> NB: this is in a vain attempt to not trim those last 2.5 plants.


Come on.. Sticky is a riot. And it keeps 3m scotch brite in business.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is this my cue to tell you not to go?
> 
> SH420


My back is telling me that. You are supposed to give an impassioned speech that will make chopping those bitches all worth while. Something along the lines of this:



(bowl cut optional)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My back is telling me that. You are supposed to give an impassioned speech that will make chopping those bitches all worth while. Something along the lines of this:
> 
> View attachment 4493058
> 
> (bowl cut optional)


Oh but the reward of pillaging amongst the slaughter.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Is that a bowl cut? I thought it was a chia head.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Let her explain before we jab... maybe she's pregnant?
> 
> Haha, just kidding. WTF @mysunnyboy ?
> Is your weed 0% too?
> ...


oooooh no took the picture from the internet. mrs is an alcoholic so the weed must be supreme.
And I come home to a bunch of dead plants. Sad clown face
They gave me a crap load of steroids and antibiotics, an inhaler and said gtfo 
95% sister @curious2garden 
I’m stoned


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You can see it! You have to wonder how many polar route flights saw that and no one listened and they gave up reporting. The other alternative is they were sleeping, thank you Otto Pilot.


IKR? It's a wonder either site wasn't plundered. I guess the window of exploration is only 4 or 5 weeks a year. 

Smithsonian has recently released thousands of photo's thru this website:





Record Cannabis Indica | Collections Search Center, Smithsonian Institution


Search millions of objects in the collections including photographs, artworks, artifacts, scientific specimens, manuscripts, sound records, and transcripts. These represent Art, Design, History, Culture, Science and Technology.



collections.si.edu


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> oooooh no took the picture from the internet. mrs is an alcoholic so the weed must be supreme.
> And I come home to a bunch of dead plants. Sad clown face
> They gave me a crap load of steroids and antibiotics, an inhaler and said gtfo
> 95% sister @curious2garden
> I’m stoned


 gentle hug sister. So sorry about the plants. They were looking so good too.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> IKR? It's a wonder either site wasn't plundered. I guess the window of exploration is only 4 or 5 weeks a year.
> 
> Smithsonian has recently released thousands of photo's thru this website:
> 
> ...


That could keep me from chopping for another entire cycle....... MUST.NOT.LOOK


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> gentle hug sister. So sorry about the plants. They were looking so good too.


My/your Cindi99 looks so sad. I’m not even gonna ask the mrs what happened.
I called the one dispensary that sells cannabis inhalers. What a joke. I’m trying to be good.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2020)

WTF? Crime pays?












*Proposed California bill would pay meth users to stay sober*








Proposed California bill would pay meth users to stay sober


A newly proposed California bill would provide financial benefits to methamphetamine users who stay sober.




www.washingtonexaminer.com





A newly proposed California bill would provide financial benefits to methamphetamine users who stay sober.


SB-888, introduced by San Francisco Democrat State Sen. Scott Wiener, would expand Medi-Cal treatment options, including programs that motivate meth users to stay sober by offering vouchers or cash.

The bill “intends to make these programs accessible on a wider scale by authorizing them to be reimbursable by Medi-Cal,” according to a statement from Wiener.

Wiener described the effort as a “proven method to help people get & stay sober.”










Scott Wiener

@Scott_Wiener
·
Feb 28
The unhinged MAGA trolls get worked up over my criminal justice reform & public health work. This aggro MAGA thinks it’s good to lock people up for having HIV, to let people on meth die, & to force LGBT young people, but not straight young people, onto the sex offender registry.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233429843875913728%E2%80%A6Quote Tweet






Mindy Robinson 


@iheartmindy
· Feb 28
The same disgusting Dem who decriminalized giving someone HIV on purpose and doesn’t think LGBT child molesters should register as sex offenders...wants to pay meth addicts money to stay “sober” now. Hey @Scott_Wiener how about you go to Hell?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2020)

Really? When was the last time you heard of a rabid COW? 

_"The Texas Department of State Health Services is urging those who recently visited the San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo to go get checked out by a doctor. According to officials, rodeo visitors could have been exposed to rabies after an animal on the grounds contracted the disease"_.









Health officials warn of rabid cow at San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo


"Once symptoms start, it's almost always fatal. It usually takes between three weeks and three months for someone exposed to rabies to get sick," DHS warns.




abc13.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Really? When was the last time you heard of a rabid COW?
> 
> _"The Texas Department of State Health Services is urging those who recently visited the San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo to go get checked out by a doctor. According to officials, rodeo visitors could have been exposed to rabies after an animal on the grounds contracted the disease"_.
> 
> ...


Last nights show of Cheaters had one on.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

@srh88 please explain the avi change. You’re freaking me out


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @srh88 please explain the avi change. You’re freaking me out


Felt like switching it up. Gotta keep it fresh every few years lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Felt like switching it up. Gotta keep it fresh every few years lol.


Awesome I love that about you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

@curious2garden et. al what do you think? To help me not smoke.





Gainesville – MÜV Florida







altmedflorida.com





A picture might help


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden et. al what do you think? To help me not smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden et. al what do you think? To help me not smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how they work for you. I've had some horrible times on edibles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know how they work for you. I've had some horrible times on edibles.


Me too 
The drops they had when they first came out were nasty. Gave me raging diarrhea. I can’t eat that MCT oil.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4493428


These products may be useful.

*Pleasure*
The original cannabis arousal lube designed for women. Infused with THC, Pleasure heightens sensation & diminishes discomfort. Pristine sun-grown cannabis in organic-certified coconut oil.





Learn More 




*Explore*
Explore is formulated for everything from medicinal relief to erotic anal play. Wherever you insert this pristine suppository, it delivers a 3:2 ratio of THC & CBD.





Learn More 











Premium Female Sexual Wellness Products by FORIA® – Foria


FORIA® is an innovative health & sexual wellness company, rooted in the proven wisdom of plants and powered by compassion. With an unwavering commitment to clean ingredients, organic & regenerative farming, sex education, and responsible packaging, we maintain the highest standards of purity and...




foriapleasure.com










*Everything You Need to Know About Using Weed for Butt Play*













Everything You Need to Know About Using Weed for Butt Play


We talked to an expert about the new cannabis-infused anal suppository.




www.complex.com





Weed has long had a special place in the bedroom, and for the first time, it’s possible to use a cannabis-based anal suppository for more relaxed and pleasurable butt play. This news may be a boon for people on various points of the sexual spectrum who may be open-minded but still hesitant about getting touched or penetrated _back there_. By taking things slow, I learned that anal sex doesn’t have to hurt. There can be some discomfort, but there can also be deep pleasure—the notion of using weed to help ease things sounds both helpful and intriguing.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Me too
> The drops they had when they first came out were nasty. Gave me raging diarrhea. I can’t eat that MCT oil.


That's shitty


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2020)

Worldometer - real time world statistics


Live world statistics on population, government and economics, society and media, environment, food, water, energy and health.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2020)

Love or hate Joe Rogan, he can kick the shit out of you! I'd HATE to get tagged by one of these kicks. GO JOE!!!


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4494288
> View attachment 4494289


Billy Jack.






A good flick. Worth the time to see.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2020)

Watch out guys
Man Sustains Erection For 12 Hours After Smoking Cannabis, Case Study Reveals
https://flip.it/Qc6zKn


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Watch out guys
> Man Sustains Erection For 12 Hours After Smoking Cannabis, Case Study Reveals
> https://flip.it/Qc6zKn


I think the girls should be more concerned...lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Watch out guys
> Man Sustains Erection For 12 Hours After Smoking Cannabis, Case Study Reveals
> https://flip.it/Qc6zKn


Is that why I get light headed? Lack of oxygen to the brain.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think the girls should be more concerned...lol.


Concerned?? They should be ecstatic!


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Concerned?? They should be ecstatic!


Too much of a good thing is not good..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Too much of a good thing is not good..


I don’t even want to think about the possible consequences.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t even want to think about the possible consequences.


I hear pulling the plug on that is not fun...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Too much of a good thing is not good..


And when was the last time it was a good thing? It's work at this point.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hear pulling the plug on that is not fun...


I’m surprised the patient still has one.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And when was the last time it was a good thing? It's hard work at this point.


Fify


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Fify, fify, fify, feet cramped I stutter as I attempt to catch my breath. Guess it's still fun.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hear pulling the plug on that is not fun...


Priapism, if the ice bags don't work we move to needles and syringes, large needles.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

4:20 somewhere


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

Is the like fairy really gone? Is gwn back yet?
I just had Myakka Native, obviously a sativa


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2020)

Fingers crossed I get my cast off today!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fingers crossed I get my cast off today!


Has it been six weeks yet? I'm sure it seems like an eternity.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2020)

i stopped smoking for my drug test and they didnt even drug test me.

fuckers.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm out of lighters and only have 3 matches, candle getting low.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 5, 2020)

anyone a dentist? Knocked a tooth or two out last winter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry about the picture of the arm surgery LOL it was from the Internet not mine LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sorry about the picture of the arm surgery LOL it was from the Internet not mine LOL
> View attachment 4496463


lol unfortunately I saw it.  I hope you get your cast off tho, that must be so annoying to be restricted like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

We got another amber alert last night. I was already awake so 

No description about the kid or anything useful. Who's running this system.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol unfortunately I saw it.  I hope you get your cast off tho, that must be so annoying to be restricted like that.


Sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sorry


Don't be sorry that's part of the charm of this place. I never know what kinda crazy shit I'm gonna see.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2020)

I got my cast off!!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't be sorry that's part of the charm of this place. I never know what kinda crazy shit I'm gonna see.




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got my cast off!!!!


woohoo!



shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4496708
> 
> SH420


Walmart people everywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got my cast off!!!!


Now be careful!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now be careful!


I second the emotion


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 5, 2020)

@Laughing Grass i grabbed these chips at the store and didn’t realize until I opened them, they are a taste of Canada eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass i grabbed these chips at the store and didn’t realize until I opened them, they are a taste of Canada eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think you could get all dressed chips there. What do you think of it? Can you buy dill pickle and ketchup chips there too? If you ever get the chance to try hickory sticks jump on it! Those things are adictive!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)

Bet you cant eat just one. Sad part is I know better.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't think you could get all dressed chips there. What do you think of it? Can you buy dill pickle and ketchup chips there too? If you ever get the chance to try hickory sticks jump on it! Those things are adictive!


Never seen these dressed up chips before so I wanted to try them. They are really good or I’m really high.  We get random chip flavors, sometimes they stay sometimes they don’t. I vote these stay. Never seen hickory sticks. I will look for them now. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4496842
> 
> Bet you cant eat just one. Sad part is I know better.


I bet they take a potato and stick pins into it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I bet they take a potato and stick pins into it


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

I guess they wrestle these away from the mud bugs...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess they wrestle these away from the mud bugs...
> View attachment 4496934


I do NOT wanna try their Dicktators


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I do NOT wanna try their Dicktators


I was told they leave a salty film around your mouth.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess they wrestle these away from the mud bugs...
> View attachment 4496934


Sounds equally appealing as clamato juice


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds equally appealing as clamato juice


Thanks. That mental image is going to haunt me for the day. EWE.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Priapism, if the ice bags don't work we move to needles and syringes, large needles.


I assisted a friend teaching an EMT basic and intermediate course one summer at the local college.
I remember a young girl being very timid when it came time to preform a physical assessment. We used dummies throughout the course but during finals, we use live bodies, usually other students, mostly young boys and jocks. During physical assessment, volunteer "patients" remain still as if injured or unconscious.
Everything was going fine. She recorded vitals, finished with head, neck, palpitations….all good, until she started assessing for possible spine injury (priapism)
She stimulated where she should've simulated.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thanks. That mental image is going to haunt me for the day. EWE.


Glad to help:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Never seen these dressed up chips before so I wanted to try them. They are really good or I’m really high.  We get random chip flavors, sometimes they stay sometimes they don’t. I vote these stay. Never seen hickory sticks. I will look for them now. Lol


When I was little we went to Colorado for vacation. My dad came back to the hotel with grape and orange flavour chips. The orange were disgusting but the grape chips were awesome. I can't recall what the brand was and have never seen them again. We don't have anything like that up here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Glad to help:
> View attachment 4497386


I wonder who the first person was who thought tomato juice would be better with clams


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2020)

Holy shit!








UW suspending in-person classes to help slow spread of coronavirus


Classes on campus have been suspended for the remainder of winter quarter at University of Washington. Learning and final exams will continue online starting March. UW leaders said it's to help slow the spread of coronavirus in the region. UW administrators said they did not want to take any...




komonews.com













Letter to Families: All School Sites Closing March 5


All schools in the Northshore School District will be closed beginning Thursday, March 5 for up to 14 days while we continue to monitor the situation and health department recommendations. Today and tomorrow we will communicate plans to transition instruction from classroom to cloud (online...




www.nsd.org


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder who the first person was who thought tomato juice would be better with clams











Manhattan Clam Chowder


Get Manhattan Clam Chowder Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder who the first person was who thought tomato juice would be better with clams


Some New Yorker; Manhatten style clam chowder. Although to be fair it was likely some Mediterranean


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Manhattan Clam Chowder
> 
> 
> Get Manhattan Clam Chowder Recipe from Food Network
> ...


That actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Manhattan Clam Chowder
> 
> 
> Get Manhattan Clam Chowder Recipe from Food Network
> ...


You beat me this time, congrats, enjoy it


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That actually looks pretty good.


It is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It is


I don't think I've seen that on a menu here, it's always New England. I'll have to try it if I ever see it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've seen that on a menu here, it's always New England. I'll have to try it if I ever see it.


You'll be disappointed. Clamato and vodka? Think it was called a "Happy Mary".


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Manhattan Clam Chowder
> 
> 
> Get Manhattan Clam Chowder Recipe from Food Network
> ...


I prefer New England to Manhattan. BACON! lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You'll be disappointed. Clamato and vodka? Think it was called a "Happy Mary".


That's a Caesar here. usually with worcestershire sauce, tabasco and a stalk of celery.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I prefer New England to Manhattan. BACON! lol
> View attachment 4497461


This is making me hungry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've seen that on a menu here, it's always New England. I'll have to try it if I ever see it.


Try Scungilli fra diavolo, you'll thank me


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Try Scungilli fra diavolo, you'll thank me


That smells like it needs antibiotics. Is the can juice a yogurt starter culture?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2020)

Mmm, Bloody Mary...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm, Bloody Mary...


So you moonlight as a PMS counselor?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Try Scungilli fra diavolo, you'll thank me


I think I've had something similar before. 






Salumi Bar Toronto | 593 College St.


Salumi Bar Toronto | 593 College St.




salumibar.ca





Fra Diavolo
penne, tomato sauce, king crab, red shrimp, tarragon oil


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So you moonlight as a PMS counselor?


Who are you again?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Who are you again?


I'll get back to you on that. Still trying to figure that out myself.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll get back to you on that. Still trying to figure that out myself.


Account less than a month old, and you spend much of your time in T&T, you seem to be doing your best to fit in around here, what with the redneck grow thread and all.

I mean, yeah. Just yeah.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Account less than a month old, and you spend much of your time in T&T, you seem to be doing your best to fit in around here, what with the redneck grow thread and all.
> 
> I mean, yeah. Just yeah.


Yes, end of winter (cabin fever), gimped foot at the moment, legal to grow finally. Not trying to fit in. Comfortable with me. And I can butt in on this format. I also fit in anywhere without a dress code. Apologies if you mistook my humor. It's twisted and deviant most times. Entertaining myself and hoping to bring a laugh to others as well. Nice to meet you. I'm here for a while yet. May we now resume the comedy?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is making me hungry.


Your avi is making me hungry. I see tha Hamburglar. Currently waiting on fish&chips (chips upgrayedd to reference-quality onion rings) at my favorite gastropub.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Account less than a month old, and you spend much of your time in T&T, you seem to be doing your best to fit in around here, what with the redneck grow thread and all.
> 
> I mean, yeah. Just yeah.


I’m with you 100%


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Account less than a month old, and you spend much of your time in T&T, you seem to be doing your best to fit in around here, what with the redneck grow thread and all.
> 
> I mean, yeah. Just yeah.


I have to remind myself that they don’t all inject teh Franzia.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m with you 100%


I like honest people. I'd rather hear it than hear about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your avi is making me hungry. I see tha Hamburglar. Currently waiting on fish&chips (chips upgrayedd to reference-quality onion rings) at my favorite gastropub.


Well now I want a bigmac and onion rings.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now I want a bigmac and onion rings.


So you are going to McD and BK? I'd go in that order. Soggy onion rings suck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So you are going to McD and BK? I'd go in that order. Soggy onion rings suck.


Na I ate most of a big mac and a bunch of fries a couple weeks ago. I've gotta behave for a while. I'm eating popcorn and marinading salmon steaks for dinner in a couple hours.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So you are going to McD and BK? I'd go in that order. Soggy onion rings suck.


I remember King rings. They had a spicy pink dipping sauce. For a limited time they had a mushroom Swiss Whopper that was exceptional. All that was missing was draft beer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember King rings. They had a spicy pink dipping sauce. For a limited time they had a mushroom Swiss Whopper that was exceptional. All that was missing was draft beer.


That pink sauce was addictingly disgusting.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I ate most of a big mac and a bunch of fries a couple weeks ago. I've gotta behave for a while. I'm eating popcorn and marinading salmon steaks for dinner in a couple hours.


What sort of marinade?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I ate most of a big mac and a bunch of fries a couple weeks ago. I've gotta behave for a while. I'm eating popcorn and marinading salmon steaks for dinner in a couple hours.


Maple syrup, soy, white pepper and cilantro is a favored marinade here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I like honest people. I'd rather hear it than hear about it.


Right on, me too.
I hate a liar. And a thief lol liars and thieves yeah yeah that’s the ticket.
Are you in Michigan and if so, I’m sorry


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

We were always good. Poke and ye shall be runeth through. Love at first smite.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We were always good. Poke and ye shall be runeth through. Love at first smite.


The whacks of true affection


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The whacks of true affection


"True affliction." We're all infected.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "True affliction." We're all infected.


There once was a cartoon character called Krazy Kat. His rat associate would toss bricks at his head. I remember an arrowed box pointing them out as “missils of affection”. Ah percussive regard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What sort of marinade?


Balsamic vinegar, olive oil and ginger. Pretty simple but we like it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There once was a cartoon character called Krazy Kat. His rat associate would toss bricks at his head. I remember an arrowed box pointing them out as “missils of affection”. Ah percussive regard.


I miss Ignace. And yes. The deeper the love...The bigger the weapon.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I miss Ignace. And yes. The deeper the love...The bigger the weapon.


Not always. My weapon is massive but my love is frighteningly shallow,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've had something similar before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My GAWD that sounds good. This threads making hungry too


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Balsamic vinegar, olive oil and ginger. Pretty simple but we like it


Love balsamic.


cannabineer said:


> Not always. My weapon is massive but my love is frighteningly shallow,


Walk softly but carry a big foot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Love balsamic.
> 
> Walk softly but carry a *big foot*
> View attachment 4497582




SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4497654
> 
> SH420


That's because we constantly find ourselves having to put in someone's keister.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Balsamic vinegar, olive oil and ginger. Pretty simple but we like it


sometime switch out the balsalmic for a dilute lemon juice/soy sauce and add some lemon zest; olive oil and fresh ginger.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> sometime switch out the balsalmic for a dilute lemon juice/soy sauce and add some lemon zest; olive oil and fresh ginger.


Make it a short dip. Acidity will make ceviche in no time with both.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> sometime switch out the balsalmic for a dilute lemon juice/soy sauce and add some lemon zest; olive oil and fresh ginger.


With a touch a honey over seared salmon


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Make it a short dip. Acidity will make ceviche in no time with both.


hence, dilute


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now I want a bigmac and onion rings.


McDonalds has onion rings?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> With a touch a honey over seared salmon


I'll sometimes add a pinch of turbinado sugar; taught it to the ex but she modified/ruined it to 2-3 tablespoons of turbinado


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> McDonalds has onion rings?


Yes. Pull around back someone will be out to assist you shortly.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll sometimes add a pinch of turbinado sugar; taught it to the ex but she modified/ruined it to 2-3 tablespoons of turbinado


Hence, Ex


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hence, Ex


That was like $17/lb. salmon candy. Hope she moved to Seattle. Unless your there of course.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That was like $17/lb. salmon candy. Hope she moved to Seattle. Unless your there of course.


What’s up with your avatar? I tried to change my hair once and it didn’t go over too well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That was like $17/lb. salmon candy. Hope she moved to Seattle. Unless your there of course.


Nah Central Coast Calif, about 17 mi from me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s up with your avatar? I tried to change my hair once and it didn’t go over too well.


Fringe benefits of being overlooked and under-rated.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fringe benefits of being overlooked and under-rated.


I had to expand it to realize just what it signified.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fringe benefits of being overlooked and under-rated.


A hand drawn spanking your monkey picture is a fringe benefit? I see 

I can’t wait for my pool. I may never leave the house again


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Ouch. What would you prefer. Has to be real. Not cut and pasted. It is unique. I'm not a sheep.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had to expand it to realize just what it signified.
> 
> View attachment 4497675


I could have had promising career in the poultry processing industry. Would have made an outstandingly proficient chicken choker. Hell I could have been the supervisor.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

Guam style ceviche:








Kelaguen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4497661


The first video on MTV.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> A hand drawn spanking your monkey picture is a fringe benefit? I see
> 
> I can’t wait for my pool. I may never leave the house again


Can we all come swimming?


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah Central Coast Calif, about 17 mi from me


Is that far enough?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Is that far enough?


Depends on traffic.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Depends on traffic.


Not that much on the central coast really, it's not LA.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not that much on the central coast really, it's not LA.





raratt said:


> Not that much on the central coast really, it's not LA.


That is good when on the wrong side of the freeway.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That is good when on the wrong side of the freeway.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


>


That's what brought you there in the first place.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's what brought you there in the first place.


Never done that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not that much on the central coast really, it's not LA.


My commute is considered a super commute... Gilroy to San Jose 






SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Is that far enough?


Not these days, lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My commute is considered a super commute... Gilroy to San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear vampires stay away from Gilroy...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hear vampires stay away from Gilroy...


They made their way to Santa Cruz. (Lost Boys)

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

There's shaky. Drove a six state area on 24-48 hr. notice for 7 years. TRAFFIC SUX EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hear vampires stay away from Gilroy...


Garlic junkie here.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Garlic junkie here.


Last years crop:


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Garlic junkie here.


*Gilroy* is *known for* its garlic crop and the annual *Gilroy* Garlic Festival, featuring various garlicky foods such as garlic ice cream, leading to the city's nickname, the Garlic Capital of the World. *Gilroy* also produces mushrooms in considerable quantity.


#Gilroystrong 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> *Gilroy* is *known for* its garlic crop and the annual *Gilroy* Garlic Festival, featuring various garlicky foods such as garlic ice cream, leading to the city's nickname, the Garlic Capital of the World. *Gilroy* also produces mushrooms in considerable quantity.
> 
> 
> #Gilroystrong
> ...


I'm aware. Had travel channel and the fool network. You should try our morel mushrooms. Plentiful and free for the picking soon.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Can we all come swimming?


Yeah buddy! Well, errr, yeah lol

I’ve found my new tattoo


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s up with your avatar? I tried to change my hair once and it didn’t go over too well.


How's this avi? Everyone loves a puppy. Then they become monsters. I also have an orange obese tiger cat..?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> How's this avi? Everyone loves a puppy. Then they become monsters. I also have an orange obese tiger cat..?


very cute
I’m about to kill mine


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> very cute
> I’m about to kill mine
> View attachment 4497731


LOL. Huskies are terrible busy. All the naps fail to allow time to repair everything. Yours looks old enough to know better. Or at least not be in such a hurry.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LOL. Huskies are terrible busy. All the naps fail to allow time to repair everything. Yours looks old enough to know better. Or at least not be in such a hurry.


1 year old and her nickname is rocketdog


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 1 year old and her nickname is rocketdog


Twenty-seven months. Dood Richard Dawgo III. He's a good Dood but acts like a Richard. And demonstrates about 1/3 of his intelligence.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 1 year old and her nickname is rocketdog


You should harness her to that car.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah buddy! Well, errr, yeah lol
> 
> I’ve found my new tattoo
> View attachment 4497723


Niiiice


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> There's shaky. Drove a six state area on 24-48 hr. notice for 7 years. TRAFFIC SUX EVERYWHERE!!


Come drive Los Angeles and say that again


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Come drive Los Angeles and say that again


Thanks. I don't care to end up on the evening news.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thanks. I don't care to end up on the evening news.


I have to drive that once or twice a month. There's not enough alcohol in my house when I get home. The last 45 minutes I'm a jibbering idiot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

2 lanes people are absent minded. 3 lanes they get confused. 4 lanes they forget they're driving. If only I could twist some humor from it.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2020)

The worst being the dangerous immediate turn from 2 or more lanes over.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to drive that once or twice a month. There's not enough alcohol in my house when I get home. The last 45 minutes I'm a jibbering idiot.


Have to be numb before you go.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2020)

Other traffic happenings!



The following does depict traffic accidents. 
No blood is shed and no explicit injuries are shown.



Spoiler: Unexpected traffic


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Other traffic happenings!
> 
> View attachment 4497889
> 
> ...


At least the ostrich has situational awareness.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to drive that once or twice a month. There's not enough alcohol in my house when I get home. The last 45 minutes I'm a jibbering idiot.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235059730067808256

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

@srh88 ahhhhhhhhh what are you doing?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Brilliant 









Chinese city of Shenzhen to ban eating cats and dogs


Shenzhen has introduced a draft regulation to ban the eating of cats and dogs as part of a nationwide drive to implement a "total ban" on the consumption of wild animals following the Covid-19 outbreak.




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> Other traffic happenings!
> 
> View attachment 4497889
> 
> ...


Any of this shit could have happened in LA. I just drove Laurel Canyon the other day. I would not be at all surprised by an ostrich with a rider passing me on the freeway either. LA is nuts just ask @Metasynth


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Any of this shit could have happened in LA. I just drove Laurel Canyon the other day. I would not be at all surprised by an ostrich with a rider passing me on the freeway either. LA is nuts just ask @Metasynth


That's why I have the Gopro in the windshield of the car.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's why I have the Gopro in the windshield of the car.


I'm considering getting one.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm considering getting one.


I find myself encountering fewer ludicrous situations. Things only happen when you don't have a camera.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Any of this shit could have happened in LA. I just drove Laurel Canyon the other day. I would not be at all surprised by an ostrich with a rider passing me on the freeway either. LA is nuts just ask @Metasynth


Bet the ostrich has HOV lane privileges.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I find myself encountering fewer ludicrous situations. Things only happen when you don't have a camera.


See? It works in its capacity as a safety device!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I find myself encountering fewer ludicrous situations. Things only happen when you don't have a camera.


In LA they would do stupid stunts to be on a GoPro and hope they go viral. Remember we have the Hollyweird industry out here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In LA they would do stupid stunts to be on a GoPro and hope they go viral. Remember we have the Hollyweird industry out here.
> [/QUOTE We must all be shady or something. People don't like cameras here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In LA they would do stupid stunts to be on a GoPro and hope they go viral. Remember we have the Hollyweird industry out here.


This reminds me of the apocryphal tale of when GM fitted its vehicles with a recording device for accident analysis. In most states, the dominant last phrase was “oh shit”. Texas was the exception, with a heavy preponderance of “hey y’all - watch this!”


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This reminds me of the apocryphal tale of when GM fitted its vehicles with a recording device for accident analysis. In most states, the dominant last phrase was “oh shit”. Texas was the exception, with a heavy preponderance of “hey y’all - watch this!”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4498232


And you tell me to be careful!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> He's a good Dood but acts like a Richard. And demonstrates about 1/3 of his intelligence.


I can relate.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My commute is considered a super commute... Gilroy to San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve had to piss in a few gatorade bottles stuck where the 85 hits the 101  in fact I made it a habbit to stay longer at the bars after work to try and miss that shit


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Mmmmmmm coffee!!!!  

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And you tell me to be careful!
> 
> View attachment 4498239


There you go that looks good but this would be about perfect


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Fucking weirdo


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve had to piss in a few gatorade bottles stuck where the 85 hits the 101  in fact I made it a habbit to stay longer at the bars after work to try and miss that shit


Right now my commute takes me to San Jose. 29 miles from my house. Our company is shutting down the site I'm at and moving us to Hayward... doubling my commute. I asked for a $15k raise and to be able to work from home 2 days a week. 
I interviewed at a place in Morgan Hill. I don't think it's going to happen though... I may have priced myself out. Sucks when you are at the top of a position and can't make more unless a move to management is made. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Right now my commute takes me to San Jose. 29 miles from my house. Our company is shutting down the site I'm at and moving us to Hayward... doubling my commute. I asked for a $15k raise and to be able to work from home 2 days a week.
> I interviewed at a place in Morgan Hill. I don't think it's going to happen though... I may have priced myself out. Sucks when you are at the top of a position and can't make more unless a move to management is made.
> 
> SH420


Offer to telecommute full time and no raise ;D


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Off to telecommute full time and no raise ;D


There's that too. I doubt that would happen. Although that would be ideal. I have a few more months before we make the move.

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Right now my commute takes me to San Jose. 29 miles from my house. Our company is shutting down the site I'm at and moving us to Hayward... doubling my commute. I asked for a $15k raise and to be able to work from home 2 days a week.
> I interviewed at a place in Morgan Hill. I don't think it's going to happen though... I may have priced myself out. Sucks when you are at the top of a position and can't make more unless a move to management is made.
> 
> SH420


Oh fuck man!
Either hit the 880 and it could be almost non-stop fucked or take 680 and cross over where is clever but always gotta deal with that shit at Montague expressway. Sorry dude


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And you tell me to be careful!
> 
> View attachment 4498239


Bubble Boy, redneck version


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Where’d you go new friend? @RazvanPIG 
Or should I say old friend? No scratch that, old dude.
Got weed?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh fuck man!
> Either hit the 880 and it could be almost non-stop fucked or take 680 and cross over where is clever but always gotta deal with that shit at Montague expressway. Sorry dude


After getting to the 880, it's not so bad. It's getting to 880 or 680, that's the nightmare. I'll more than double my commute time. Mamashark worked in Hayward for a little while and her days were 12+ hours.
Thanks for the sentiment. Just means more time sucking on my vape.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’d you go new friend? @RazvanPIG
> Or should I say old friend? No scratch that, old dude.
> Got weed?


Only way is to Skype unlikely_Retard and find out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can relate.





cannabineer said:


> Bubble Boy, redneck version


Must be report card day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> After getting to the 880, it's not so bad. It's getting to 880 or 680, that's the nightmare. I'll more than double my commute time. Mamashark worked in Hayward for a little while and her days were 12+ hours.
> Thanks for the sentiment. Just means more time sucking on my vape.
> 
> SH420


Oh right on. For me, where I lived 17~880 was some fucking bullshit to make it all the way to hayward, from say Camden. So I would go down 280 680 and cut over as far down the 680 as I could. The 87 made that way better when put in but that could always be a nightmare too. Things have changed though i know it’s been a minute


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh right on. For me, where I lived 17~880 was some fucking bullshit to make it all the way to hayward, from say Camden. So I would go down 280 680 and cut over as far down the 680 as I could. The 87 made that way better when put in but that could always be a nightmare too. Things have changed though i know it’s been a minute


It's amazing how 1 freeway could make such a difference... 25 years ago. Lol. The problem with 87, it's 2 lanes. 1 small fender bender and everything is fucked. 3 day weekend? Forget about it. 
Weekends suck just as bad weekdays.... I'm glad I'm not in LA, poor C2G 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’d you go new friend? @RazvanPIG
> Or should I say old friend? No scratch that, old dude.
> Got weed?


Bet he has a Collarspace account


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's amazing how 1 freeway could make such a difference... 25 years ago. Lol. The problem with 87, it's 2 lanes. 1 small fender bender and everything is fucked. 3 day weekend? Forget about it.
> Weekends suck just as bad weekdays.... I'm glad I'm not in LA, poor C2G
> 
> SH420


I would rather drive in LA than the bay. Took my son to UCSF for a Dr appt, thank god he had the Waze app on his phone. I would have been stuck down there forever. Took a lot for me to trust the app, I'm all for it now.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

@Aeroknow is it raining up there? We are getting enough to run off the roof at least.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow is it raining up there? We are getting enough to run off the roof at least.


Yeah. Not hard at all and supposed to be done around 5


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah. Not hard at all and supposed to be done around 5


Supposed to be a couple more little storms next week that won't amount to much.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bet he has a Collarspace account


Should I ask? Ok what is collarspace?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Should I ask? Ok what is collarspace?


We have a member here who has a profile there. Seems it is a bdsm meetup site.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Should I ask? Ok what is collarspace?


Sounds like a bunch of S&M folks with available collars.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds like a bunch of S&M folks with available collars.


But a tragic dearth of leashes


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @srh88 ahhhhhhhhh what are you doing?


I was sleeping lol


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> We have a member here who has a profile there. Seems it is a bdsm meetup site.




"The Worth Of A Slave........... The Play Party had run its course The floggers were stored with care The last guest had been seen to the door No more this night to share As Master of the House I locked the door and looked about the play room floor"









google confirms such a site exists.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> "The Worth Of A Slave........... The Play Party had run its course The floggers were stored with care The last guest had been seen to the door No more this night to share As Master of the House I locked the door and looked about the play room floor"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust you to know


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But a tragic dearth of leashes


Game of Thrashes?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2020)

Grandson was sitting in a lounge chair facing the sun, so we spun him around. Made this, looks like a butthole to me


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Grandson was sitting in a lounge chair facing the sun, so we spun him around. Made this, looks like a butthole to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see Pac-Man with the munchies.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I see Pac-Man with the munchies.


Siamese carrot


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Grandson was sitting in a lounge chair facing the sun, so we spun him around. Made this, looks like a butthole to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed!

Evidence submitted for review.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> agreed!
> 
> Evidence submitted for review.


Exactly the image I see


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just can't beat that


That’s what she said


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s what she said











Welcome to TnT!

You need a girl with more skills, determination and a more robust vocabulary.










Here are a few more words for extra brownie points.


























You made a grand entrance. Now the rest is up to you.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks buddy all seems well here. I’m a newbie that sticks to autos because I have no real grow skills yet lmao


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4498609
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


You outdid yourself on this one.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Damn... shit just got real! 









BULLETIN: Gilroy resident who initially tested positive for COVID-19 confirmed as negative in CDC re-test - Gilroy Dispatch | Gilroy, San Martin, CA


A Gilroy resident has tested positive for COVID-19, Interim Fire Chief Mark Bisbee confirmed March 7, marking the first known case of the virus in the city.




gilroydispatch.com





SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn... shit just got real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be safe. 60% alcohol min to kill it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Be safe. 60% alcohol min to kill it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4498789


90 proof to kill the anxiety.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 90 proof to kill the anxiety.


Cask strength bitches
(mine is 108 proof)


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Thanks buddy all seems well here. I’m a newbie that sticks to autos because I have no real grow skills yet lmao


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

I'd wish for the end in the morning. Enjoy.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4498789


Misspelled alcohol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn... shit just got real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the common cold. Unless you develop ARDS (shock lung for my gen) you are going to be fine. To quote Shakespeare, "Much ado about nothing."


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Misspelled alcohol


That will be one gold star for you miss.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That will be one gold star for you miss.


LOL you are such a sweetie and I am such a sucker for gold stars!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Misspelled alcohol


The sacrifices we make


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you are such a sweetie and I am such a sucker for gold stars!!


Can is special on the language skills. Nice to see an occasional OOOPS!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you are such a sweetie and I am such a sucker for gold stars!!


shiny things compel


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> shiny things compel


You can have a star to. If you can stay in your seat for the remainder of the class.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You can have a star to. If you can stay in your seat for the remainder of the class.


That is a mighty challenge but I will be brave and stout


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn... shit just got real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait til they can actually test anyone with symptoms. There’s gonna be allot more


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Trump says it’s all good and we should buy some stock
> 
> The last part i made up, but it’s supposedly all good, so we should prob all buy some stock right here at home.   it’s alllll goooood


Pantry stock.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin Obama! All his fault


Not my fight. Peace.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2020)

Anyone wanna talk politics or about your god right now pm me please. I’ll be up for another hour


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Anyone wanna talk politics or about your god right now pm me please. I’ll be up for another hour


How many Sierra Nevadas have you had?

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 8, 2020)

ready to ride next week?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2020)

Hour, come back!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 8, 2020)

Good Sunday morning fam. Picked up some supplies


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Good Sunday morning fam. Picked up some supplies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the sun is shining there. As it is here. And that you can kick back and relax in it while savoring the chewies. Have a great day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

Fresh air 
Full of pollen 
Orange man on tv
I guess that’s not a haiku (@cannabineer)
Maybe later


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Anyone wanna talk politics or about your god right now pm me please. I’ll be up for another hour


You were up late...for you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> You were up late...for you.


I passed out right after that last message inviting people to pm me lol.
Daughter and her boyfriend are up, had a little too much fun around here yesterday.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2020)

They’re bailing right now but moving here in a month


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope the sun is shining there. As it is here. And that you can kick back and relax in it while savoring the chewies. Have a great day.


Cloudy and 50’s actually. I love it. I shall have a great day. You do as well..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Cloudy and 50’s actually. I love it. I shall have a great day. You do as well..


Almost 60 F. Got my lemon trees outside finally. Full sun and a gentle breeze. Made me a nicer jerk.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 8, 2020)

SCORNED PUSSY make great country songs !


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 8, 2020)

ANC said:


>



Midwest ? REGULAR COCKS get shuffled east !


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2020)

I've been into watching Hot Ones on YT. It's an celebrity interview show where the guests and host eat progressively hotter wings while attempting to have a somewhat normal discussion. It's usually hilarious, always interesting. Here's one with Gordon Ramsey, it's nice to get see him just having fun uncensored and unfiltered. It's also nice to see someone inflict a little pain on him, as he does it so well to others. Enjoy...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

OT starts tomorrow. Must. Have. Drugs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Cloudy and 50’s actually. I love it. I shall have a great day. You do as well..


We are going to have a sunny day for a change!
Unfortunately that means yardwork.

I haven't scooped dog shit in at least a month.
And yesterday Mrs. Stool said the grass in the back yard looks "wavy" when it's windy. 

That is not good... 
-- edit -- 
I have my own epidemic to control now -- the fucking mint has gotten into my yard.
Goddammit I knew this was going to happen! 

fuck


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> We are going to have a sunny day for a change!
> Unfortunately that means yardwork.
> 
> I haven't scooped dog shit in at least a month.
> ...


Didn’t last long. 80’s are back. Probably to stay. Until 90’s arrive  not bad yet cuz humidity isn’t bad. Yet...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2020)

just goes to show how quick things turn to shit especially on a plague ship 











People fighting over ‘rotten’ food on coronavirus-stricken Grand Princess cruise: passenger


An elderly British woman on board the coronavirus-stricken cruise ship off the California coast groused over the conditions on board, where “stir-crazy” passengers fight over “rotten” food, accordi…




nypost.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> just goes to show how quick things turn to shit especially on a plague ship
> 
> View attachment 4500031
> 
> ...


Strange that the helicopter didn't land, I didn't see a helipad. You think it would be SOP that every cruise ship be required to have one for emergencies and what not. Maybe take away just one buffet space to make room, sorry fatties...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> just goes to show how quick things turn to shit especially on a plague ship
> 
> View attachment 4500031
> 
> ...


our plague just arrived...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> our plague just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I was in the Bay Area yesterday, saw the sick cruise ship they all be talking about; back home in SoCal now. Good luck with that...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> We are going to have a sunny day for a change!
> Unfortunately that means yardwork.
> 
> I haven't scooped dog shit in at least a month.
> ...


No time to waste you must imbibe mass quantities of Mint Juleps NOW, it's your only hope!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m picking out a pool for us kids


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> We are going to have a sunny day for a change!
> Unfortunately that means yardwork.
> 
> I haven't scooped dog shit in at least a month.
> ...


Thank you for the cheerful reminder. Been a long time. Bet I have a minefield for a backyard.


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m picking out a pool for us kids
> View attachment 4500411View attachment 4500412View attachment 4500413View attachment 4500414


This pool looks fun!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No time to waste you must imbibe mass quantities of Mint Juleps NOW, it's your only hope!
> 
> View attachment 4500253


Mojitos?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mojitos?


Yes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes


Best I can do is suggest a few juleps. Then they all taste the same.


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mojitos?


I had never had mojitos until the lounge at the Stamford Grand offered 1 free entry for a Harley Davidson drawing with the purchase of one.

They had the bike parked over the bar. It was very nice.

In the next 2 months I probably drank enough mojitos to have paid cash for it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That can be quite a pain in the


Like my Grandpa said:
"Always Pitch, never Catch!"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like my Grandpa said:
> "Always Pitch, never Catch!"


And run if asked to do both.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> They had that type of Monitor lizard on Guam, some crazy bastard caught one on the beach. He held it on top of a wooden picnic table and it started to shred the top of the table. My wife saw one by the side of the road when we first got on island, she said it was bigger than our dog, I thought she was just jet lagged at first.


You ever see the Iguana's in Gitmo?
Those bastards will chase you & they're fkn fast!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> The shrimp are good but too small to spend $ on. Too much breading for the small shrimp they use.


We call those "Popcorn shrimp" & you're right, LJS has more breading than shrimp in them.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We call those "Popcorn shrimp" & you're right, LJS has more breading than shrimp in them.


Guilty confession, I still miss LJS deep fried sea food


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Guilty confession, I still miss LJS deep fried sea food


Honestly, I like most fried seafood. If you ever get a chance to have the fish and chips from Malibu Seafood though...a thing of beauty


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You ever see the Iguana's in Gitmo?
> Those bastards will chase you & they're fkn fast!


Nephew took pics of the rats.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Priapism, if the ice bags don't work we move to needles and syringes, large needles.


Kill Joy


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Honestly, I like most fried seafood. If you ever get a chance to have the fish and chips from Malibu Seafood though...a thing of beauty


If you recommend it must be food of the gods


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I ate most of a big mac and a bunch of fries a couple weeks ago. I've gotta behave for a while. I'm eating popcorn and marinading salmon steaks for dinner in a couple hours.


Please tell me it's not farmed Salmon!!

I won't sign the adoption papers if it is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> McDonalds has onion rings?


Probably made from the excess beef lips & grommets.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

I hear nuggets are why chickens don't have lips.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Can we all *come* swimming?


Who's the designated skimmer?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I see Pac-Man with the munchies.


Packman with a Butt Hole


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fresh air
> Full of pollen
> Orange man on tv
> I guess that’s not a haiku (@cannabineer)
> Maybe later


Negative vibes definite downer
Pool, Sunshine & Gin and Tonic
Shut off orange goon
Eat a handful of gummies

Not a Haiku either but it sounds more fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me it's not farmed Salmon!!
> 
> I won't sign the adoption papers if it is.


I live close to Kensington Market so we always have access to fresh seafood. Prices are stupid high during the winter months.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

You are getting ganked. I throw over 100#'s back in the river daily in the fall here. I'll have to dig out some pics. Almost steelhead season. Same thing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Always drops her tubes
They scatter all over the floor
Ends up with bent smokes

Morning haiku from the kitchen table


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Always drops her tubes
> They scatter all over the floor
> Ends up with bent smokes
> 
> Morning haiku from the kitchen table


A sharp puff of air will straighten them and open the ends again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You are getting ganked. I throw over 100#'s back in the river daily in the fall here. I'll have to dig out some pics. Almost steelhead season. Same thing.


Seafood is a lot cheaper at the super market but the quality is hit or miss this time of year. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Always drops her tubes
> They scatter all over the floor
> Ends up with bent smokes
> 
> Morning haiku from the kitchen table


How's your arm doing now that you're out of your cast? Do you have to go for physio?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

As an avid lifelong fisherman, it is always miss at the market. They only positive is they cleaned it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Apologies for the typos. My brain and fingers have a steadily deteriorating relationship.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A sharp puff of air will straighten them and open the ends again.


She needs to put them down. I quit 10 years ago. She quit a year after me, and didn’t smoke for 4 years. Then one day, she started again, right out of the blue. Terrible addiction and stinky habit. I told her she could get a new vehicle of her choice but she couldn’t smoke in it. She said no thanks. smh



Laughing Grass said:


> How's your arm doing now that you're out of your cast? Do you have to go for physio?


Hey hey it’s ok. Swollen and stiff. Feels like the elbow is asleep. He said that he had to mess with the nerves since I had the ulna tunnel released earlier when I had the carpal tunnel done.

OT starts today and I’m really nervous. It’s kinda scary when it’s your arm you know. But I just keep thinking positive and am glad I’m still gonna be able to use it. I think of the young surfer chick who lost her arm to the shark. I’m sure she’d not mind having a bum arm


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you for the pep talk. As beat, broken and missing parts as I am. It could be worse. Forget that too often.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As an avid lifelong fisherman, it is always miss at the market. They only positive is they cleaned it.


I'm a city girl, hunting and fishing is not for me. It's either the market or captain highliner. 



mysunnyboy said:


> She needs to put them down. I quit 10 years ago. She quit a year after me, and didn’t smoke for 4 years. Then one day, she started again, right out of the blue. Terrible addiction and stinky habit. I told her she could get a new vehicle of her choice but she couldn’t smoke in it. She said no thanks. smh
> 
> 
> Hey hey it’s ok. Swollen and stiff. Feels like the elbow is asleep. He said that he had to mess with the nerves since I had the ulna tunnel released earlier when I had the carpal tunnel done.
> ...


I don't blame you, I'd be a nervous too. I think I recall you saying this was your dominant arm as well. I bet you're in great hands and they'll get you moving again. Good luck today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't blame you, I'd be a nervous too. I think I recall you saying this was your dominant arm as well. I bet you're in great hands and they'll get you moving again. Good luck today.


Thank you sister


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2020)

??


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thank you sister


Don't half ass the PT, it will bring you back. Yeah, it's miserable but it works.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I live close to Kensington Market so we always have access to fresh seafood. Prices are stupid high during the winter months.
> 
> View attachment 4500784


@ANC

Does it have any worms in it?
Is it pap?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I live close to Kensington Market so we always have access to fresh seafood. Prices are stupid high during the winter months.
> 
> View attachment 4500784


Honey, that salmon is farmed & *dyed* for you. 
"Fish are fed organic & natural feed"

Terrible for the environment & not so good for people consumption either.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Honey, that salmon is farmed & *dyed* for you.
> "Fish are fed organic & natural feed"
> 
> Terrible for the environment & not so good for people consumption either.


One of my occasional treats is salmon sashimi. (How else justify my expensive specialist knives from Japan?)

I’ll trust farmed salmon for this but not wild-caught.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't half ass the PT, it will bring you back. Yeah, it's miserable but it works.


Oh for sure. I’ve already had a knee replacement so I know all about physical therapy. The surgeon said OT would be a little more difficult yay. My physical therapist friend said to medicate 1/2 hour before my appointment


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> One of my occasional treats is salmon sashimi. (How else justify my expensive specialist knives from Japan?)
> 
> I’ll trust farmed salmon for this but not wild-caught.


Whhhet stone


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> One of my occasional treats is salmon sashimi. (How else justify my expensive specialist knives from Japan?)
> 
> I’ll trust farmed salmon for this but not wild-caught.
> [/QUOTE I like the cutlery part.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Whhhet stone


I have a series of Japanese water stones.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

I use the oil stones I inherited with the knives. No water near my wood handles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have a series of Japanese water stones.


lol you’ve sharpened them when we were on the phone 
I remember my dad spitting on his to sharpen his fillet knife


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol you’ve sharpened them when we were on the phone
> I remember my dad spitting on his to sharpen his fillet knife
> View attachment 4500858


swish
swiiish
swiish
~edge test~
swiiish


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I use the oil stones I inherited with the knives. No water near my wood handles.


I have always had bad luck (probably pronounced “technique”) with oilstones.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> swish
> swiiish
> swiish
> ~edge test~
> swiiish


He use the edge test on his finger nail LOL that was when we were out fishing, in a pond in the middle of nowhere, usually full of fish.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have always had bad luck (probably pronounced “technique”) with oilstones.


Was how my grandfather taught me. And the knives and accessories were his.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

My left forearm ends up bald. Or I have confetti everywhere. Usually both. Something satisfying about a sharp edge.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Honey, that salmon is farmed & *dyed* for you.
> "Fish are fed organic & natural feed"
> 
> Terrible for the environment & not so good for people consumption either.


 it's the best that I can do right now.



cannabineer said:


> One of my occasional treats is salmon sashimi. (How else justify my expensive specialist knives from Japan?)
> 
> I’ll trust farmed salmon for this but not wild-caught.


I can't do raw fish, tried many times. It's not a taste thing, it's that weird rubbery kinda texture.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was how my grandfather taught me. And the knives and accessories were his.


I learned on my dad’s war-era oilstone he brought with him when they immigrated in ‘56.

My first go with a waterstone was a game-changer. I have a couple of honyaki knives now, and the edge I can conjure on those ( when I haven’t been drinking for effect) is amazing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

I have placed a practical set of hand hammered , blue steel customs on my bucket list for years. My F. Dick and good German Henckels are still prized and fiercely protected.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have placed a practical set of hand hammered , blue steel customs on my bucket list for years. My F. Dick and good German Henckels are still prized and fiercely protected.


First knife I bought as a junior in college was a nine-inch Henckels, the fancy “Zwilling” with the molded handle. I hacked at that fat bolster with a Dremel so I can sharpen the entire edge. It still gets called to duty when I have a chub or ground beef to divide, or a chicken to disarticulate.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> First knife I bought as a junior in college was a nine-inch Henckels, the fancy “Zwilling” with the molded handle. I hacked at that fat bolster with a Dremel so I can sharpen the entire edge. It still gets called to duty when I have a chub or ground beef to divide, or a chicken to disarticulate.


This is my most prized. Built like 3# tank and never dull. Too large to use around the house much. But a good patina for it's true age. Check out the production number.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mojitos?


We originally started growing mint in pots for mojitos.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This is my most prized. Built like 3# tank and never dull. Too large to use around the house much. But a good patina for it's true age. Check out the production number.


Now that is a brilliant example of the German blade style. I’ve coveted an F. Dick steel (love the Dickoron brand) but got me an Idahone ceramic instead. It does a great job finishing an edge when used very lightly.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Now that is a brilliant example of the German blade style. I’ve coveted an F. Dick steel (love the Dickoron brand) but got me an Idahone ceramic instead. It does a great job finishing an edge when used very lightly.


Lol. Ceramics will eat your blade. But it is one clean edge. I use offset rods for my fillet knives. Gerber there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lol. Ceramics will eat your blade. But it is one clean edge. I use offset rods for my fillet knives. Gerber there.


I couldn’t italicize the last two words on the phone, and couldn’t be bothered to manually install the tags. Two *very light* swipes, no more.

Japanese temper is way too hard for my Henckels steel, which works a treat on my German, French and domestic blades.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2020)

Daily driver





Special occasions 



German steel I risk bringing into the commercial kitchen


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

The roots are calcified so this dentist can’t do root canal. Would refer me to some other kind of dentist. Would cost around 2K for that plus 1700 for the new crown.


I said pull the sumbitch.
Willl be 300 for their plan which includes initial exam, 2 teeff cleanings a year and 20% off procedures for people like me with no insurance.
Out the door will be around 600 bucks.

It was a good tooth. I’ll miss you little buddy.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 300 for their plan


A month?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> A month?


No, for the year. Includes 2 cleanings the initial exam and 20% off stuff. Not bad I guess.

Just got shot up. Oh fuck


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> No, for the year. Includes 2 cleanings the initial exam and 20% off stuff. Not bad I guess.
> 
> Just got shot up. Oh fuck


Better than nothing, I won't complain about my dental now.
The crunching sound when they break the roots off is cool.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)

busy watching the fire burn, going to braai snoek just now,


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Better than nothing, I won't complain about my dental now.
> The crunching sound when they break the roots off is cool.


Where's the Gong emoji? That one gave me chills. Thanks.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably made from the excess beef lips . . .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

Came out in one piece 
I’m on my way home. Gonna give my poor little buddy a proper burial


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Came out in one piece
> I’m on my way home. Gonna give my poor little buddy a proper burial
> View attachment 4501018


Time to medicate, heavily. Novocaine will wear off soon.
Hope they got the right tooth...


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> swish
> swiiish
> swiish
> ~edge test~
> swiiish


My dad would sharpen his knives daily.





Most often he would sit at the table and sharpen them. 

When kids came to visit he would sharpen them and chant, in cadence with each stroke
"Snip, 
snap, 
snip, 
snap sneer, I'm gonna cut off a piece of your ear!" all the while looking at the kid. lol it was funny to watch their faces.

He would also sharpen then when my sister brought home a date for the first time. Some of those guys were of questionable character
so I'm will to bet that more than one was uncomfortable.

At family gatherings it was common to see a group sitting under the apple tree all claiming to have the sharpest knife and
trying to prove it.

Oh the memories.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

When we went to move the Toy it refused to budge so today I jacked up the front tires one at a time so see if they rolled. Right one was fine, left one is solid, damn. Probably rust in the brake drum like what was wrong with the right rear. Might be able to roll it back a bit on the jack with the wheel still on. I don't like doing that, but it won't kill anyone with the wheel still on. Manual adjust brakes so I'll have to get under it and back off the adjuster then clean off the drum.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> When we went to move the Toy it refused to budge so today I jacked up the front tires one at a time so see if they rolled. Right one was fine, left one is solid, damn. Probably rust in the brake drum like what was wrong with the right rear. Might be able to roll it back a bit on the jack with the wheel still on. I don't like doing that, but it won't kill anyone with the wheel still on. Manual adjust brakes so I'll have to get under it and back off the adjuster then clean off the drum.


I love doing that sort of work with progressives - blind as a bat!






Oh wait, no - I fucking hate that sort of work!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have placed a practical set of hand hammered , blue steel customs on my bucket list for years. My F. Dick and good German Henckels are still prized and fiercely protected.


If I had money, I would want something from this firm.









Quick Gifts


While most of our custom knives and boxes are made-to-order, we are pleased to offer a limited selection of items finished and ready to ship. These items feature the same artistry, quality materials, and hand-craftsmanship as all of our custom order items.




salterfinecutlery.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If I had money, I would want something from this firm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are vanity. Mirror, mirror on the wall type. SWEET.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Those are vanity. Mirror, mirror on the wall type. SWEET.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4501223


That reminds me of a joke I can't quite recall. Something to do with door knobs, knobs, polish.... I forget.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If I had money, I would want something from this firm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Limited, Blue Steel No.1 Suminagashi Wa Gyuto 240mm (9.4 inch) (FSO-30)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd happily settle here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Limited, Blue Steel No.1 Suminagashi Wa Gyuto 240mm (9.4 inch) (FSO-30)


Here is my Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan.
150mm petty with a hagane if ZDP-189.
Impossible to sharpen but holds an edge for months. I use it daily. Some stone scuffs are visible.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is my Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan.
> 150mm petty with a hagane if ZDP-189.
> Impossible to sharpen but holds an edge for months. I use it daily. Some stone scuffs are visible.
> 
> View attachment 4501246


We can't be friends anymore.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We can't be friends anymore.


Your too high class. Maybe that was too high in class. Screw it. Class get high.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

More blade candy.
Top: Takagi blue #1 honyaki santoku (Japan Woodworker had a sale! Win) on which I have done a fuckton of blade thinning. Not my best work but the knife is wicked sharp and doesn’t wedge in food any more.

Middle: 330mm takobiki, eBay find, supposedly a blue #1 honyaki from Sakai Takayuki and I believe it.

Bottom: 270mm kasumi yanagi ( white #2 with reactive Damascus jigane) from YoshohiroYauji that I took up to 10000 grit a coupla weeks ago.

I love the feel of those salmon scalpels gliding through some fish, and the cut has that shiny “good sushi place” look.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> More blade candy.
> Top: Takagi blue #1 honyaki santoku (Japan Woodworker had a sale! Win) on which I have done a fuckton of blade thinning. Not my best work but the knife is wicked sharp and doesn’t wedge in food any more.
> 
> Middle: 330mm takobiki, eBay find, supposedly a blue #1 honyaki from Sakai Takayuki and I believe it.
> ...


Honestly appreciating your collection. Glad they are being used. Happy I get to show the wife I'm not the only fool with a penchant for quality craftsmanship.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Honestly appreciating your collection. Glad they are being used. Happy I get to show the wife I'm not the only fool with a penchant for quality craftsmanship.


Last fall I made a pair of blocks to hold my hoard. Beats using a drawer all hollow.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Honestly appreciating your collection. Glad they are being used. Happy I get to show the wife I'm not the only fool with a penchant for quality craftsmanship.


I simply love the feel of a Japanese blade. There is a glassy hardness to the steel that Western blades simply don’t get unless you drop four figures on, say, a Carter.

That said, the Western blades will take a lot of punishment that the hand-forged beauties won’t.

Ya don’t put a trailer hitch on a Lamborghini ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

My block consists of the "As seen on TV" Sportsman's dream knife set. A gift from something I never should have dated. Insanely durable self sharpening Chiwanese things from 95'. Best ever home set. My good stuff is either lying between the block and wall. Or in storage. I'll get some pics another time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

I live and die by my 10" chef.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank god I'm a home cook.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank god I'm a home cook.


I’ve never cooked a home. Recipe?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve never cooked a home. Recipe?


Roasted, fried, poached or open pit?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Roasted, fried, poached or open pit?


My renter in the desert is some of each


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My renter in the desert is some of each


We had the electrical upgraded. Still have 9 smoke alarms.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 11, 2020)

@DustyDuke i was sending a txt and I was typing, Dustin and DustyDuke popped up as a suggested word. Lol wtf


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m done
Fucking UF is a government entity and is protected
I’m gonna have to pay for my arm 
Sorry Annie, I can’t play tough anymore


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

When I was working on the Toy's rear brakes there were threaded holes in the drum that I could run a bolt through to help push it off the shoes it was stuck to. It's from a Toy pickup not the FJ 40. I found out yesterday that the front FJ drums do not have those threaded holes, damn.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> a government entity and is protected


That makes no sense to me, I have a friend that sued the city of Beverly Hills because she tripped over a broken sidewalk and injured herself.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @DustyDuke i was sending a txt and I was typing, Dustin and DustyDuke popped up as a suggested word. Lol wtf


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> That makes no sense to me, I have a friend that sued the city of Beverly Hills because she tripped over a broken sidewalk and injured herself.


There’s a $200,000 cap. Morgan and Morgan are taking $50,000 and I have to my hospital bills which are now at $150,000, not including all I will have to pay in the future.
The loss of my arm and my pain are worth nothing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2020)

@curious2garden
Don't ask me which airport but apparently in one of them you have your own gate.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> When I was working on the Toy's rear brakes there were threaded holes in the drum that I could run a bolt through to help push it off the shoes it was stuck to. It's from a Toy pickup not the FJ 40. I found out yesterday that the front FJ drums do not have those threaded holes, damn.


YAY! Got the drum off without much effort. Cleaned it and the shoes up and it rotates now. The brakes are dual leading shoe manual adjust, so the adjusters are on the pair of slave cyl.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> YAY! Got the drum off without much effort. Cleaned it and the shoes up and it rotates now. The brakes are dual leading shoe manual adjust, so the adjusters are on the pair of slave cyl.


Didn’t even need the blue-tip wrench


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Didn’t even need the blue-tip wrench


Did a little tapping with the blue handled sledge to loosen it up a bit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did a little tapping with the blue handled sledge to loosen it up a bit.


Murphy’s Law of Mechanism states “If it’s stuck, force it. If it breaks, it needed replacing anyway.”


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Murphy’s Law of Mechanism states “If it’s stuck, force it. If it breaks, it needed replacing anyway.”


They were calibrated taps learned over years of taking broke shit apart.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> They were calibrated taps learned over years of taking broke shit apart.


I can’t do that but I believe you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Snack time!
Wally World had a gorgeous piece of salmon. Just look at that belly flap.
I put the Yauji yanagi into service. The lower (uhm upper; photo loaded upside-down) knife is a Takayuki “steak” knife, stainless Damascus on VG10 core. The curve plus the slight sweep point make this very good at skinning the fish.
The cutting board is hinoki, Japanese cedar. Once I stopped using the polyethylene boards, my single-bevel knives have been staying sharper longer.
Some wasabi and a fresh-brewed glass of sencha complete the tableau.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Snack time!
> Wally World had a gorgeous piece of salmon. Just look at that belly flap.
> I put the Yauji yanagi into service. The lower (uhm upper; photo loaded upside-down) knife is a Takayuki “steak” knife, stainless Damascus on VG10 core. The curve plus the slight sweep point make this very good at skinning the fish.
> The cutting board is hinoki, Japanese cedar. Once I stopped using the polyethylene boards, my single-bevel knives have been staying sharper longer.
> ...


It's pretty. That is all.

Hommie don't do sushi,







sashimi,






or goldfish.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> It's pretty. That is all.
> 
> Hommie don't do sushi,
> 
> ...


eeww. Don’t associate me with that sort of cruelty please.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t do that but I believe you.


he is right ya know


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> he is right ya know


Amazon sells ventresca for a whole lotta money. I’m tempted to try some. Worth it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Amazon sells ventresca for a whole lotta money. I’m tempted to try some. Worth it?


It's very good, but not like sushi. How much dinero?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's very good, but not like sushi. How much dinero?


Close to $15




__





Amazon.com : Tonnino Ventrescas In Olive Oil, 6.7-Ounce : Packaged Tuna Fish : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Tonnino Ventrescas In Olive Oil, 6.7-Ounce : Packaged Tuna Fish : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Close to $15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it, and savor it. Tonnino's regular oil packed tuna is magnitudes better than our brands.
Edit: schmoosh it on some good crusty Italian bread (Pugliese, Como).


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Do it, and savor it. Tonnino's regular oil packed tuna is magnitudes better than our brands.


Grazie

~edit~ When I had a Safeway close, Pugliese was my first choice and Como my second.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Prego.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m done
> Fucking UF is a government entity and is protected
> I’m gonna have to pay for my arm
> Sorry Annie, I can’t play tough anymore


Ahhh girl I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 11, 2020)

F1 is on this weekend the birds are flying just praticing they run red white and blue on race day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2020)

The synchronization they display is mind boggling.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes, there’s a pandemic and the market is falling. Do this instead of checking your 401(k)


‘The worst investing decisions are made out of fear’




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m activating the couch locked indica preventive maintenance program until the hysteria passes . Show 1 season 1 Andy Griffith engaged .


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

My buds look funny...lol. Just kidding, I put this dude outside to die after hacking it up and it just won't give up. Wind was blowing, your eyes aren't blurry. I cut off the flowers to do a pollen extraction/saving experiment.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 12, 2020)

Picked up something new, smokes real nice.






Also got some green crack which I’m super excited about. One of my favs... I’ll post pic when I get home. Waiting on pizza right now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Picked up something new, smokes real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me some crack. Just gt to taste it again a week or so ago. Don't see much here anymore. Hope you bought 2 pies.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Love me some crack. Just gt to taste it again a week or so ago. Don't see much here anymore. Hope you bought 2 pies.


Definitely got 2...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks familiar. I'm going to need a sample for analysis.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4502936


I can smell that picture


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I can smell that picture


yeah he really needs to wash his hands


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> yeah he really needs to wash his hands


He was using singly ply toilet paper. I know that smell


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> He was using singly ply toilet paper. I know that smell


Aldi will have bogroll when all other avenues are closed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Aldi will have bogroll when all other avenues are closed


I'm opting for the cat. Self cleaning. Read it on a forum.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm opting for the cat. Self cleaning. Read it on a forum.


Mind the pointy end(s)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mind the pointy end(s)


All good. Hold it by the feet. Fluffier on top.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All good. Hold it by the feet. Fluffier on top.


Just remember: they grow up and become shats.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just remember: they grow up and become shats.
> 
> View attachment 4502949


I almost shat my drink through my nose. You bastard.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

A bear saw a rabbit in the woods and asked him if he had a problem with shit sticking to his fur.
The rabbit said no, so the bear used him to wipe his ass...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> A bear saw a rabbit in the woods and asked him if he had a problem with shit sticking to his fur.
> The rabbit said no, so the bear used him to wipe his ass...


And the rabbit gave the bear cottontail. It took two weeks of antibiotics and steroids to cure.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> A bear saw a rabbit in the woods and asked him if he had a problem with shit sticking to his fur.
> The rabbit said no, so the bear used him to wipe his ass...


good use of post #20000


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> good use of post #20000


Took me a minute to figure that out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2020)

Bill’s adventures in “Hollywood” start tonight.
He’s really a good guy. His little brother died suddenly of a heart attack a couple of years ago. He was in my brother’s class and Bill was in mine.

I bought us a pool kids


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Picked up something new, smokes real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just popped some GC beans love it


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 12, 2020)

Butthead: "Uh huh... roll it up...uhhuhuh"
Beavis: "ooh yeah, I got the co-boner-virus ehehhehheh"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2020)

Mushrooms anyone 
What Are the Differences Among Magic Mushroom Strains and Their Trips?
https://flip.it/fGW0m5


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 13, 2020)

I thought tilling the dirt twice would have killed the mint I had in this area. I guess not lol. At least the grass smells good now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I thought tilling the dirt twice would have killed the mint I had in this area. I guess not lol. At least the grass smells good now.View attachment 4503356


I learned the hard way when I was around 13. Dad told me to get rid of the mint in a large runaway flower bed. After a couple chewing outs I ended up having to dig it all out to a depth of 2 ft and sift thru the dirt for root and stem fragments. That was my 1st lesson in plant propagation and "cloning"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I learned the hard way when I was around 13. Dad told me to get rid of the mint in a large runaway flower bed. After a couple chewing outs I ended up having to dig it all out to a depth of 2 ft and sift thru the dirt for root and stem fragments. That was my 1st lesson in plant propagation and "cloning"


Yeah the mint loves to rape other plants. It’s popping all up in my rosemary and a dormant lavender


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

Isn't bamboo invasive like that too?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Isn't bamboo invasive like that too?


Yeah, the running variety; the clumper types are well behaved. Mint has runners


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Isn't bamboo invasive like that too?


I think if it as the Godzilla of bermudagrass.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think if it as the Godzilla of bermudagrass.


St Augustine is like Bermuda grass on steroids, I've seen it break open block walls.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I thought tilling the dirt twice would have killed the mint I had in this area. I guess not lol. At least the grass smells good now.View attachment 4503356


I miss mint up here.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)

twista2131


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I miss mint up here.


It is a weed that will happily grow there if you can provide a shaded spot that holds moisture. Tired of weed whacking the pesky Fox mint here.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 14, 2020)

3.14


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2020)

My daughter played this song today when I was driving her home from dance. Fuxking cracked me up for some reason lol…


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My daughter played this song today when I was driving her home from dance. Fuxking cracked me up for some reason lol…


Jacha chacha chow, Fraka, kaka kow

SH420


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Isn't bamboo invasive like that too?


Very much so


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 15, 2020)

Good Sunday morning fam.. I got this crazy “wife beater” sunburn cuz I didn’t take my shirt off yesterday while I was social distancing. I just call them “beaters” I dropped the wife years ago 

Time for this...


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

Rained most of the night last night. 1.5+inches of rain the last 2 days. If it kept up for the rest of the week it still wouldn't get us to average precip. At least this storm is dumping good amounts of snow in the mountains, our biggest reservoir. Mornin all.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Good Sunday morning fam.. I got this crazy “wife beater” sunburn cuz I didn’t take my shirt off yesterday while I was social distancing. I just call them “beaters” I dropped the wife years ago
> 
> Time for this...
> 
> ...


Woah! I can tell by your 4 main palm lines that you're about to get pretty high!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Rained most of the night last night. 1.5+inches of rain the last 2 days. If it kept up for the rest of the week it still wouldn't get us to average precip. At least this storm is dumping good amounts of snow in the mountains, our biggest reservoir. Mornin all.


It missed here, was calling for 24" we go maybe 1-1/4". 

Edit: I put ladders on each side of the house beforehand to remove the pending snow load.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> It missed here, was calling for 24" we go maybe 1-1/4".


I haven't heard from the M in law yet, she's at 3500 ft. Butte Co.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't heard from the M in law yet, she's at 3500 ft. Butte Co.


I ran down the store it's at 3200' had just a dusting.

They still had 22" in the forecast above 3200'


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

I know you folks in CA always struggle with water levels/rainfall/snow amounts. How does it look for you this year?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I know you folks in CA always struggle with water levels/rainfall/snow amounts. How does it look for you this year?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

__





California Seasonal Rainfall and Percent of Normal







ggweather.com







Bit odd,


RiversideT6.7310.6763%6.7312.4054% Palm Springs0.005.435.31102%5.435.7495% Thermal0.005.342.96180%5.343.20167% Campo0.0012.2713.2792%12.2715.7378% Barstow-Daggett0.003.783.56106%3.784.0693% Needles0.006.364.03158% 6.364.62138%


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

Dry.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

I didn't realize it varied so much N vs. S.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I didn't realize it varied so much N vs. S.


So Cal uses Nor Cal's water because they don't get enough down there.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I didn't realize it varied so much N vs. S.


This is why it is so different:


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> This is why it is so different:
> View attachment 4505149


I grew up East so that is a cool and instructive image. Shame we can’t +rep any more


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> This is why it is so different:
> View attachment 4505149


Double super lol; I just noticed that the District aligns with Bakersfield.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Double super lol; I just noticed that the District aligns with Bakersfield.


I was thinking the same about Death Valley.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I was thinking the same about Death Valley.


In 1990 we drove through Death Valley on our immigration drive. We crossed the mountain pass ... to see a carbon copy of Death fucking Valley.
We called it Major Discomfort Valley.

Those humorless tools in the cartography warren have it mislabeled as Panamint Valley. 

There is something intrinsically cool about some real sour-stomached sarcasm immortalized in the Atlas.


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Double super lol; I just noticed that the District aligns with Bakersfield.


Alignment being relative, whats it like in 


*Joshua Tree*
*California 92252
*
Joshua Tree is a census-designated place in San Bernardino County, California, United States. The population was 7,414 at the 2010 census. At approximately 2,700 feet above sea level, Joshua Tree and its surrounding communities are located in the High Desert of California.Wikipedia


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In 1990 we drove through Death Valley on our immigration drive. We crossed the mountain pass ... to see a carbon copy of Death fucking Valley.
> We called it Major Discomfort Valley.
> 
> Those humorless tools in the cartography warren have it mislabeled as Panamint Valley.
> ...


Driving in the desert is always torment. You drive for hours to get to the hill on the horizon, when you top it there is another one on the horizon. Been on 40 too many times.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I know you folks in CA always struggle with water levels/rainfall/snow amounts. How does it look for you this year?


This last extended fire season(normal now) wasn’t that bad because of last winter~spring rain. It wouldn’t fucking stop! Right after the fire of course  The rain and pg&e shutting down their shitty grid helped allot.

We’re right back to being fucking fucked this fire season imo.

The ever increasing dry as fuck northern winds later in the year, without rain, when it usually does rain, is what is fucked. Also the many years of drought leading up to all the fires around here. We can deal with a shortfall of snow pack, but the fucking wind!!!

It used to be a crapshoot here in NorCal if it’s gonna rain Halloween.

It doesn’t rain halloween anymore


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

This is only a fraction of them in this pic. 150acres plus another 150 that will never be developed  which will be the backside of my house.

Fricken Bear barks and chases them off so they don’t cruise here anymore.

When i was getting the property ready for the trailer last year it was killer. Bulls fighting and everything. Right at my fence line. Hopefully Bear chills the fuck out.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This is only a fraction of them in this pic. 150acres plus another 150 that will never be developed  which will be the backside of my house.
> View attachment 4505451
> Fricken Bear barks and chases them off so they don’t cruise here anymore.
> 
> When i was getting the property ready for the trailer last year it was killer. Bulls fighting and everything. Right at my fence line. Hopefully Bear chills the fuck out.


Roxy is not a fan of the sheep and lambs behind our fence. Not sure if she wants to chase them or play with them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

@doublejj

Lets do a spring bbq bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

@doublejj I wanna get you and others the Legit wedding cake cut i got. I can almost promise you it will replace the CP. grows almost identical, but does finish a little late outdoor. Not sure how late the cp goes cause never tried.
It’s fucking bomb shit bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

Shit, lets just set up a play day here soon so all of us can hang out.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit, lets just set up a play day here soon so all of us can hang out.


I would probably need to bring a DD along...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m like 25 min closer to the lake now. Even easier on me, but lets all hook up


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would probably need to bring a DD along...lol.


Rudy is blind as a bat night driving but he don’t drink so it’s allllll goooooood


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would probably need to bring a DD along...lol.


We can pick you up and drop you off.

Just be forewarned. I’m the last mother fucker standing during his regular bbq’s


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> We can pick you up and drop you off.
> 
> Just be forewarned. I’m the last mother fucker standing during his regular bbq’s


The old belt through the handrail trick? Had to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The old belt through the handrail trick? Had to.


I’ll fucking talk your ear off until you leave, i’m like that.


See....I don’t smoke that much at the bbq. I drink. Everyone else is smoking all the bomb ass shit we all brang. But then, i smoke and watch out!


Good times


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

peace


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

Kinda like right now.

I had a FEW beers. 12 or 18. But then i just took some hits and look at me


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> 
> Lets do a spring bbq bro


I would love to bro, but I have to play it safe right now....I'm old and have underlying health issues. I miss you guys....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I would love to bro, but I have to play it safe right now....I'm old and have underlying health issues. I miss you guys....


God dam that covfefe-19/45!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> God dam that covfefe-19/45!


yes damn it indeed....


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Kinda like right now.
> 
> I had a FEW beers. 12 or 18. But then i just took some hits and look at me
> View attachment 4505510


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I would love to bro, but I have to play it safe right now....I'm old and have underlying health issues. I miss you guys....


I think I'd be OK, bringing it home to the wife could end up badly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 15, 2020)

A friend came over and left some northern hash plant bud. Put me right to sleep after she left.
I woke up drooling with the dog in my lap


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


>


you don't talk too much bro.......I miss you


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> A friend came over and left some northern hash plant bud. Put me right to sleep after she left.
> I woke up drooling with the dog in my lap


Like we are gonna blame the dog???


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> you don't talk too much bro.......I miss you


Thanks dude! I know I talk very loud though, that’s a fact. I’m one of 6 kids. You either spoke loud or you weren’t heard. That and I never wore ear protection while working lmao.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks dude! I know I talk very loud though, that’s a fact. I’m one of 6 kids. You either spoke loud or you weren’t heard. That and I never wore ear protection while working lmao.


I’ve an ex who is the youngest of 14. I said I didn’t know you’re catholic. She said they’re not catholic just dumb hillbillies.

I shouldn’t say this but she has a brother or two on death row who should just be put down like the sick dogs they are.

aaaaaaand good morning


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2020)

Power is out here, Coffee complements propane matches and paper towel for a filter.

good morning to you too!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I would love to bro, but I have to play it safe right now....I'm old and have underlying health issues. I miss you guys....


Smart man. My mother-in-law doesn’t think this way. She has all her tweaker friends in and out her house. Even before this covid-19 outbreak we told her don’t be bringing them dirty Mfers around her dad. Long story short, my wife’s grandpa just died Friday from pneumonia after experiencing all the Covid-19 symptoms. She’s so dense that she keeps saying he just died because he was old(97). He was healthy other than stomach cancer. No breathing issues or anything when we saw him last. She denies passing the virus to my family at the same time. Meth is one hell of a drug. She chose it over her own dads and grandchildren’s health. Tried to tell her this virus shit ain’t no joke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> A friend came over and left some northern hash plant bud. Put me right to sleep after she left.
> I woke up drooling with the dog in my lap


You're able to smoke again? At least the end of the world will be tollerable.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're able to smoke again? At least the end of the world will be tollerable.


She snorted it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> She snorted it


You let the chance to say she boofed it slip by.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You let the chance to say she boofed it slip by.


Not on a sunday. That is the day of jesus. No butt stuff


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You let the chance to say she boofed it slip by.


I’m sure we can still slide that one in.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Power is out here, Coffee complements propane matches and paper towel for a filter.
> 
> good morning to you too!


M in law had power last night, 10" of snow and still snowing then. She uses a percolator on the wood stove when the power is out.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> M in law had power last night, 10" of snow and still snowing then. She uses a percolator on the wood stove when the power is out.


We use a "French Press".....


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 16, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4506074


CDC: Stay home, sorry you didn’t stock up 
My friend said he got everything but weed. I said SORRY


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> CDC: Stay home, sorry you didn’t stock up
> My friend said he got everything but weed. I said SORRY


weed delivery service is way up....


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

My idiot brother is gonna go snaking with Bill. They’re crazy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My idiot brother is gonna go snaking with Bill. They’re crazy.


Snaking?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Snaking?


Grabbing pythons in the Everglades. Oy crazy


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Grabbing pythons in the Everglades. Oy crazy


mmm chicken fried snake


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

The Tehachapis have a fresh dusting of snow.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Grabbing pythons in the Everglades. Oy crazy View attachment 4506679


The snakes is high


mysunnyboy said:


> Grabbing pythons in the Everglades. Oy crazy View attachment 4506679


The snakes is high



~edit~ not sure how I doubled that. Not just the snakes is high cuz so am igh


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Tehachapis have a fresh dusting of snow.


It's crazy how they block all the roads off up there when it snows. Gates on 58 and any other road going in or out. Up here you are on your own when it snows.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's crazy how they block all the roads off up there when it snows. Gates on 58 and any other road going in or out. Up here you are on your own when it snows.


I still freak when I turn onto the 58 and my eyes tell me that damned gate is closed


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Omg I want this


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Sister just sent me an update on how the Germans are doing it


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I still freak when I turn onto the 58 and my eyes tell me that damned gate is closed


Looking at the radar I'll bet the Grapevine gets shut down sometime today...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looking at the radar I'll bet the Grapevine gets shut down sometime today...


Yah made the Wally World run yesterday. Got sprinkled on. There is something vaguely apocalyptic about the frozen food aisle being almost picked clean.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ll take $1,000


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

​


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4506725​


They are the heroes


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

Must find green shirt....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

I bought 2 new pieces the other day(Sunday), from the smoke shop I work at. 
Figure it's high time I broke these in. 

So I started with this one...


Fuck yeah! Hits wonderfully!!! 

I'll report on this piece a little later 



SH420


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Must find green shirt....


My green sweatshirt already smells like beer and has stains on it. So help me god if someone pinches me and gives me the corona virus...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Tehachapis have a fresh dusting of snow.


They looked lovely


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bought 2 new pieces the other day(Sunday), from the smoke shop I work at.
> Figure it's high time I broke these in.
> 
> So I started with this one...
> ...


You're gonna shoot your eye out


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You're gonna shoot your eye out


That's something else I'm going to break in...

Edit: 2nd glass piece has been devirginized. I need another banger. Lol. Works on more than one level. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's something else I'm going to break in...
> 
> Edit: 2nd glass piece has been devirginized. I need another banger. Lol. Works on more than one level.
> 
> SH420


Duh! What was I thinking?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's something else I'm going to break in...
> 
> Edit: 2nd glass piece has been devirginized. I need another banger. Lol. Works on more than one level.
> 
> SH420


mmm bangers and mash


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> mmm bangers and mash


There's an Irish pub in town, great shepherd's pie 

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2020)

Do any of you play video games? I'm going to order a video game system to help pass the time. What are some fun games you can play while baked. I'm not really into twitchy shooting games or sports games. I liked resident evil and strategy or problem solving type games.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

Good morning. As a recovering gamer. I would say an original Wii. Simple, appealing and entertaining across all age groups. Exercise as a bonus. Mario cart, duck hunt, chicken shoot and bowling were favorites around here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2020)

Is wii a current system? I checked amazon and they have lots of used ones, the only new one is $530


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 19, 2020)

Smash bros,wii bowling and the baseball game with all the characters caused plenty of door slams and entry level cussing .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2020)

Just walked into the surgeon office Nurse asked what happened to my arm she said oh my and went to get the doctor...


I’m taking pain pills, fuck it.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just walked into the surgeon office Nurse asked what happened to my arm she said oh my and went to get the doctor...
> 
> 
> I’m taking pain pills, fuck it.


I got hooked on pills pretty good when I broke my arm. Don’t have TOO much fun with them, it was a bitch to kick those pills, took a couple years.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is wii a current system? I checked amazon and they have lots of used ones, the only new one is $530
> 
> View attachment 4508236


Forgive my delinquency. A little hectic for a few here. It is an old system. New one is garbage according to owners. Saw a few still new on we bay a while back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Forgive my delinquency. A little hectic for a few here. It is an old system. New one is garbage according to owners. Saw a few still new on we bay a while back.


ah I'm looking for something I can get on prime delivery. I'm going to order a Playstation 4. My brother in law told me that we can buy games online instead of ordering physical copies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2020)

Bear is fueling up, getting ready to attack!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ah I'm looking for something I can get on prime delivery. I'm going to order a Playstation 4. My brother in law told me that we can buy games online instead of ordering physical copies.


PS4 has great features, pic and sound output. Loads slow, very noisy and runs too hot. Games come on disc still. But the industry is and has been pushing for DLC (downloadable content) only for some time. Over rated and priced in my experience. Sold a pro4 a few months ago.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I got hooked on pills pretty good when I broke my arm. Don’t have TOO much fun with them, it was a bitch to kick those pills, took a couple years.


I understand many people do. Funny thing is I’m not really getting a buzz. I actually forget that I have them to take. I hope I don’t take them too long. You guys will keep me on the straight and narrow I’m sure.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I understand many people do. Funny thing is I’m not really getting a buzz. I actually forget that I have them to take. I hope I don’t take them too long. You guys will keep me on the straight and narrow I’m sure.


Pills bad.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Bear is fueling up, getting ready to attack!
> View attachment 4508345


Looks like the cows are more interested in him than he is in them.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

so do any of you guys have a WROL/SHTF plan?......asking for a friend


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pills bad.


mmmkay


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so do any of you guys have a WROL/SHTF plan?......asking for a friend


I’m watching wild turkeys in the backyard. They should be good for a little while. Then we’ll move onto the alligator. Have to be a big fan hit me out here in the swamp


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so do any of you guys have a WROL/SHTF plan?......asking for a friend


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4508537



and i only bought seeds......


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> and i only bought seeds......
> View attachment 4508543


Those I already have, 8lb variety box of heirloom.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

420God said:


> Those I already have, 8lb variety box of heirloom.
> View attachment 4508569


you pass the foxhole test...again....welcome


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

From our local facebook page...looser.
Conditioning for martial law. This is the flu. A new strain of flu. Not worse not in addition to the flu. The flu. The flu kills every year. That is what you are seeing. Look at new york. How many cases and how many deaths? It is spreading and it is killing but it isnt killing any more than it does every year. Dont give up your rights to life liberty and the pursuits of happiness. Let your elders know they arent alone, shake a stranger's hand meet and greet people live your life. Dont be a work from home slave. Remember the scene in the matrix where the people were just pods of organs connected to machines? We are almost there. Look around you and think before you give up your life because of a cough


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> From our local facebook page...looser.
> Conditioning for martial law. This is the flu. A new strain of flu. Not worse not in addition to the flu. The flu. The flu kills every year. That is what you are seeing. Look at new york. How many cases and how many deaths? It is spreading and it is killing but it isnt killing any more than it does every year. Dont give up your rights to life liberty and the pursuits of happiness. Let your elders know they arent alone, shake a stranger's hand meet and greet people live your life. Dont be a work from home slave. Remember the scene in the matrix where the people were just pods of organs connected to machines? We are almost there. Look around you and think before you give up your life because of a cough


Those shoeshine salesmen don’t know the difference between a steady-state (flu) illness rate and a young exponential (covid) pattern. I wouldn’t buy an undeveloped Florida timeshare from those liars.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those shoeshine salesmen don’t know the difference between a steady-state (flu) illness rate and a young exponential (covid) pattern. I wouldn’t buy an undeveloped Florida timeshare from those liars.


He works at a furniture store, guess he learned epidemiology from reading the tags on mattresses.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pills bad.


Not for somatic pain they aren't. They are very necessary. Marijuana only handles neuropathic pain.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so do any of you guys have a WROL/SHTF plan?......asking for a friend


I'm sure most of us will all be ok. No reason to panic.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> From our local facebook page...looser.
> Conditioning for martial law. This is the flu. A new strain of flu. Not worse not in addition to the flu. The flu. The flu kills every year. That is what you are seeing. Look at new york. How many cases and how many deaths? It is spreading and it is killing but it isnt killing any more than it does every year. Dont give up your rights to life liberty and the pursuits of happiness. Let your elders know they arent alone, shake a stranger's hand meet and greet people live your life. Dont be a work from home slave. Remember the scene in the matrix where the people were just pods of organs connected to machines? We are almost there. Look around you and think before you give up your life because of a cough


When you start off misidentifying the causal virus it's hard to take anything else he says seriously.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When you start off misidentifying the causal virus it's hard to take anything else he says seriously.


I didn't, just the rampant stupidity amazes me at times.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I didn't, just the rampant stupidity amazes me at times.


I know you didn't. I was speaking of the guy you quoted.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure most of us will all be ok. No reason to panic.



Take no chances.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> Take no chances.


School may be out for the rest of the year around here.My kids are already home tor 3 weeks. My oldest sons school is still passing out lunches though.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> School may be out for the rest of the year around here.My kids are already home tor 3 weeks. My oldest sons school is still passing out lunches though.


Sacramento has already closed schools for this school year


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> and i only bought seeds......
> View attachment 4508543


Plenty more where this came from. Will fill the yard fence to fence if I have too. Just gotta watch out for rippers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> School may be out for the rest of the year around here.My kids are already home tor 3 weeks. My oldest sons school is still passing out lunches though.


Kids have to eat.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Sacramento has already closed schools for this school year


Superintendent out here hasn’t pulled the trigger on it just yet.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Plenty more where this came from. Will fill the yard fence to fence if I have too. Just gotta watch out for rippers. View attachment 4508629View attachment 4508630


Hella sweet.....your pooch will earn his kibble this year.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Kids have to eat.


Have to eat kids.


I like to switch things up...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Have to eat kids.
> 
> 
> I like to switch things up...


Probably chewy. Not much marbling.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Kids have to eat.


Yeah. My kid’s picky as hell, but we go pick up his favorite lunches.. It’s curbside service. Even the principal out there passing out lunches. The school in my piece of shit neighborhood isn’t even doing it. I wouldn’t trust it there anyways. It’s located adjacent to a rat, roach, and tweeker infested apartment complex. There was a shooting in the parking lot of that elementary school a couple years back.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

They are doing it here with buses at bus stops. Only because the bus and food service are private contractors. That have a contract. People were seriously angry that they were still getting paid to lay their people off and do nothing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

Domino's pizza is is 50% off all pizzas currently. Take out prices are gonna hit the floor before they all go under...


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)

Can’t sleep. Just up thinking how it is strange that in some towns around here they have stopped selling guns and ammunition. Tried to call around about some .223 55gr and they said they were out and if they did have any they aren’t selling ammunition or firearms at this time


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 21, 2020)

I wasn’t a huge fan but RIP Kenny Rogers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2020)

RIP Kenny Rogers

Mr Tang still plays this one...

"Although your skin was black
You were the one that didn´t turn your back
On the hungry white child with no name, Ruben James"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 21, 2020)

She don’t want to hear about any virus


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Can’t sleep. Just up thinking how it is strange that in some towns around here they have stopped selling guns and ammunition. Tried to call around about some .223 55gr and they said they were out and if they did have any they aren’t selling ammunition or firearms at this time


I wondered if there was any ammo hoarding going on. 

Hmm... 
Maybe my 20 year old smokeless powder & primers still work well enough to function??? 
Hercules blue dot powder is the most versatile and I've got lots of it. 

I haven't loaded a bullet since we moved to WA.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 21, 2020)

(P.S. - Not trying to make light of the seriousness of the situation, just trying to keep the spirits up. Alot of worry about the future. I hope you all stay well and we beat this thing so we can go back to some normalcy. I got laid off, dark days ahead for the economy, but my family, friends are well so far, idk... the best to everyone.)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wondered if there was any ammo hoarding going on.
> 
> Hmm...
> Maybe my 20 year old smokeless powder & primers still work well enough to function???
> ...


Yes. In Fresno there was a line out to the street a couple days ago. I’ve been hoarding for years though. Nothing new to me. Glad I got a drum mag while they were legal. A few 30’s and a 42 rounder for my ar’s. Also a drum and a bunch of 10 rounders for my 1911. A bunch of 12 gauge too. A lot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yes. In Fresno there was a line out to the street a couple days ago. I’ve been hoarding for years though. Nothing new to me. Glad I got a drum mag while they were legal. A few 30’s and a 42 rounder for my ar’s. Also a drum and a bunch of 10 rounders for my 1911. A bunch of 12 gauge too. A lot.


I hope you never need to deploy the large mags! 

I've got a few choice pieces for emergency, but otherwise I don't use that type of stuff.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yes. In Fresno there was a line out to the street a couple days ago. I’ve been hoarding for years though. Nothing new to me. Glad I got a drum mag while they were legal. A few 30’s and a 42 rounder for my ar’s. Also a drum and a bunch of 10 rounders for my 1911. A bunch of 12 gauge too. A lot.


I'm wondering what the local game animals are there. Glad you are prepared. Please be safe. And hopefully people pull together and not apart.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I hope you never need to deploy the large mags!
> 
> I've got a few choice pieces for emergency, but otherwise I don't use that type of stuff.


Those are the last resort.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

RIP Kenny....to my dear wife of 51 years......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> RIP Kenny....to my dear wife of 51 years......


And we are talking guns? Put your speakers in the window and start playing love songs and ballads. Snap out of it people. Optimism, information and humor go a long way.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Just Breathe...


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> we are talking guns?


Nothing really new there.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Post apocalypse music....shovel and a box cutter.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Post apocalypse music....shovel and a box cutter.


Slide guitar! Your best post for me. A country boy can survive.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2020)

My crazy aunts learned how to snap chat recently.
They just sent me a pic of my elderly aunt with a can Lysol in one hand - .38 in the other.

I forreal spit coffee laughing. Nutty ol bats seem to be making the best of it goofin around


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


Memories. Damn life is short. But music is a stimulus. Metal head raised by blue grass banjo player. And classical, contemporary (tolerable) pianist. Glad neither sang. I love and despise it all because it does affect mood.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Memories. Damn life is short. But music is a stimulus. Metal head raised by blue grass banjo player. And classical, contemporary (tolerable) pianist. Glad neither sang. I love and despise it all because it does affect mood.


My dad listened to country music on the radio and mom would turn on rock in the car. 
On Sunday morning they loaded up the turntable with gospel.


One morning expecting to hear this






they were greeted by this.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2020)

These girls are knocking the shit out of these 1500 piece jig saw puzzles . Smoking all the personal and not jars for company but they are flat laying the pieces down . I’m gotta have to find some 5000 piece sets soon .


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> These girls are knocking the shit out of these 1500 piece jig saw puzzles . Smoking all the personal and not jars for company but they are flat laying the pieces down . I’m gotta have to find some 5000 piece sets soon .


You need a Infinity Puzzle.










Infinite Galaxy Puzzle from Apollo Box


A puzzle with no beginning and no end! Take a piece from the right side, flip it over and attach it to the left side. With no starting point or edges to confine you, the Infinite galaxy puzzle lets you explore the galaxy in countless ways. <br> <ul><li> Laser cut puzzle depicts the center of the...




www.theapollobox.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> You need a Infinity Puzzle.
> View attachment 4510330
> 
> 
> ...


That would drive my OCD Ass crazy.
I have to Finish!





__





the accountant i have to finish gif - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




www.bing.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have to Finish!


That's what she said.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's what she said.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> You need a Infinity Puzzle.
> View attachment 4510330
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that would drive me nuts! I always have a goal. My son takes after me, guess who is getting one shipped to him LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 22, 2020)

The app is called rolling tray. I thought this should be a good game. Ummmm it does nothing but display different trays........


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)

He looks familiar...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 22, 2020)

My 78 year old father called and was going to bring us toilet paper. He lives several hours away. What a guy. Of course I said no.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> These girls are knocking the shit out of these 1500 piece jig saw puzzles . Smoking all the personal and not jars for company but they are flat laying the pieces down . I’m gotta have to find some 5000 piece sets soon .


We got a 500 or a 1000 piece puzzle.. dont remember which from the dollar store. Hardest puzzle I've ever tried. Every piece was the same shape


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Try assembling a large outdoor grill. The darn instuctions were illustrated in "Chiwanese".


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm watching today's Trump speech. He constantly makes a point then repeats that point at least twice, often several more times. No matter how simple his point is. It reminds me of my senile grandpa towards the end of his life. Or a character in a mob movie. Like Donny Two Times or some shit (rap name Trumpy Twice). I'm gonna start calling him that and see if it catches on...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm watching today's Trump speech. He constantly makes a point then repeats that point at least twice, often several more times. No matter how simple his point is. It reminds me of my senile grandpa towards the end of his life. Or a character in a mob movie. Like Donny Two Times or some shit (rap name Trumpy Twice). I'm gonna start calling him that and see if it catches on...


That sadly was you watching your government in action. As that is the only action involving our interests.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm watching today's Trump speech. He constantly makes a point then repeats that point at least twice, often several more times. No matter how simple his point is. It reminds me of my senile grandpa towards the end of his life. Or a character in a mob movie. Like Donny Two Times or some shit (rap name Trumpy Twice). I'm gonna start calling him that and see if it catches on...


BILLIONS & BILLIONS


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)

Would you rather eat chocolate flavoured goat arseholes or goat flavoured chocolate arseholes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2020)

Vans Is Releasing a Van Gogh Fashion Line Inspired by the Iconic Artist’s Paintings


You can wear a piece of art wherever you Van Gogh.




mymodernmet.com





These are my favorite


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2020)

@tangerinegreen555. Steeler fans everywhere.lol


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2020)

Laid off tonight at midnight until the world opens back up. God dammit


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Laid off tonight at midnight until the world opens back up. God dammit
> 
> View attachment 4512001


No exemption? They still work where I worked, factories and assembly plants still run here. With more distancing.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No exemption? They still work where I worked, factories and assembly plants still run here. With more distancing.


Nope. Essential shit only. So auto is a no go. Its bullshit how this was handled like complete shit.. wasnt taken seriously and now I gotta sign up for unemployment if this shit takes too long


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nope. Essential shit only. So auto is a no go. Its bullshit how this was handled like complete shit.. wasnt taken seriously and now I gotta sign up for unemployment if this shit takes too long


Open a claim, you've been paying into it.

Kind of like hitting a slot machine while you're on house arrest.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

^^^ What he said


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Open a claim, you've been paying into it.
> 
> Kind of like hitting a slot machine while you're on house arrest.





Singlemalt said:


> ^^^ What he said


I'll be alright. I'm practicing social distancing for 21-120 days


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I'll be alright. I'm practicing social distancing for 21-120 days
> View attachment 4512191


5.1, I've seen you do better, but slow burn is good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I'll be alright. I'm practicing social distancing for 21-120 days
> View attachment 4512191


We got shut down today - Fkn shit is weird.

Edit: What happened to "I before E except after C"?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We got shut down today - Fkn shit is weird.
> 
> Edit: What happened to "I before E except after C"?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 5.1, I've seen you do better, but slow burn is good


I got bourbon too. I'll break it out when I go stir crazy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I got bourbon too. I'll break it out when I go stir crazy


Last time I was laid off:


Couple years back Olde Frothingslosh
"The pale stale ale with the foam on the bottom"


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Last time I was laid off:
> 
> View attachment 4512204
> Couple years back Olde Frothingslosh
> "The pale stale ale with the foam on the bottom"


The good "grow hair on your nipples" shit


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The good "grow hair on your nipples" shit


Pittsburgh Brewing Company's Iron City in a Christmas can, tasted like ass.

It was the beer of choice for high school cruising circa 1970 though.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Open a claim, you've been paying into it.
> 
> Kind of like hitting a slot machine while you're on house arrest.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We got shut down today - Fkn shit is weird.
> 
> Edit: What happened to "I before E except after C"?


Just signed up online for unemployment.. I feel like I fucked up somehow. Some asshole ate bat soup and now I'm asking the government for money lol.. 2020 is awesome


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Just signed up online for unemployment.. I feel like I fucked up somehow. Some asshole ate bat soup and now I'm asking the government for money lol.. 2020 is awesome


You ain’t asking the government for shit. You pay into it, it’s why it’s there as the other guys said. Don’t trip bro glad you signed up now. Here in Ca there’s usually a week waiting period once filed before you are eligible for benefits, not sure if they’re getting rid of that shit with this virus, they should.
My 17 week pregnant daughter quit her job she had at an Xray clinic after her mom and I urged her to a couple weeks ago because of this. She was gonna work a bit longer until this. I just told her to call them up and see if they’ll say they “laid you off” so she can open a claim. Fuck it. She paid in. This Pandemic made it unsafe IMO to work pregnant. Might as well try.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You ain’t asking the government for shit. You pay into it, it’s why it’s there as the other guys said. Don’t trip bro glad you signed up now. Here in Ca there’s usually a week waiting period once filed before you are eligible for benefits, not sure if they’re getting rid of that shit with this virus, they should.
> My 17 week pregnant daughter quit her job she had at an Xray clinic after her mom and I urged her too because of this. She was gonna work a bit longer until this. I just told her to call them up and see if they’ll say they “laid you off” so she can open a claim. Fuck it. She paid in. This Pandemic made it unsafe IMO to work. Might as well try.


I take every-single-fucking-thing the "G" has to offer or I'm entitled to.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2020)

I had to go to the ER yesterday evening for my breathing. The doctor sent me there so it kind of freaked me out.

I was the only person in the emergency room for three hours. There was a checkpoint before you can get to the door and those old dudes were sleeping.

On the plus side I’m OK LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2020)

Here’s a funny fact for you. I’ve been craving ice for a couple months. I eat the shit out of it all day long and even when I wake up at night I eat some.

Hospital last night told me I was anemic.

Just googled eating ice. Did you know if your anemic you crave ice?

Isn’t that odd?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here’s a funny fact for you. I’ve been craving ice for a couple months. I eat the shit out of it all day long and even when I wake up at night I eat some.
> 
> Hospital last night told me I was anemic.
> 
> ...


My teeth hurt just thinking of that


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here’s a funny fact for you. I’ve been craving ice for a couple months. I eat the shit out of it all day long and even when I wake up at night I eat some.
> 
> Hospital last night told me I was anemic.
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4512713
> 
> View attachment 4512716
> 
> ...


No white in my ice ice baby. White=air=gross


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had to go to the ER yesterday evening *for my breathing*.





mysunnyboy said:


> No white in my ice ice baby. White=*air*=gross


I think I found your problem.

J/K Hope you are feeling better


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 24, 2020)

About a pound


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> About a poundView attachment 4512853View attachment 4512854


you need to check your scale bro....


----------



## Karah (Mar 25, 2020)

Hiiiiii


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2020)

Karah said:


> Hiiiiii


I am now


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2020)

Karah said:


> Hiiiiii


wb


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here’s a funny fact for you. I’ve been craving ice for a couple months. I eat the shit out of it all day long and even when I wake up at night I eat some.
> 
> Hospital last night told me I was anemic.
> 
> ...


Another pica for iron deficiency is dirt 


Karah said:


> Hiiiiii


Hi, how are you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Another pica for iron deficiency is dirt
> 
> Hi, how are you?





curious2garden said:


> Another pica for iron deficiency is dirt


I saw that! I wonder if that’s why I used to eat mud pies? How’s your day? I love you  At OT, I’m surprised by the number of people here.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I saw that! I wonder if that’s why I used to eat mud pies? How’s your day? I love you  *At OT, I’m surprised by the number of people here.*


LOL your governor

Luv u 2 girlfriend, stay well


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL your governor
> View attachment 4513333
> Luv u 2 girlfriend, stay well


Yup... Florida is in for it. 
If you Floridians haven't already, go stock up... don't hoard. 

Stay well 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

A friend put up on Facebook "Search glamour shots using your name" I think my browsing history had an influence...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup... Florida is in for it.
> If you Floridians haven't already, go stock up... don't hoard.
> 
> Stay well
> ...


All the big stores seem to be outa stuff. I love DG ( dollar general) bread, TP, cleaning stuff. Got it all. Mom called from Tennessee saying Walmart is out of everything, I said try DG. She called me the next day and said she picked up what she needed at DG. The one I usually go to seems to be getting stock pretty frequently. Not sure why Walmart can’t keep up but they seem to be.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> A friend put up on Facebook "Search glamour shots using your name" I think my browsing history had an influence...
> View attachment 4513363


lol first result when you put in my name.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> All the big stores seem to be outa stuff. I love DG ( dollar general) bread, TP, cleaning stuff. Got it all. Mom called from Tennessee saying Walmart is out of everything, I said try DG. She called me the next day and said she picked up what she needed at DG. The one I usually go to seems to be getting stock pretty frequently. Not sure why Walmart can’t keep up but they seem to be.


We’ll second and third you on DG my friend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> A friend put up on Facebook "Search glamour shots using your name" I think my browsing history had an influence...
> View attachment 4513363


Hahaha close


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> All the big stores seem to be outa stuff. I love DG ( dollar general) bread, TP, cleaning stuff. Got it all. Mom called from Tennessee saying Walmart is out of everything, I said try DG. She called me the next day and said she picked up what she needed at DG. The one I usually go to seems to be getting stock pretty frequently. Not sure why Walmart can’t keep up but they seem to be.


I guess I need to suck it up and drag my ass out of the house in the morning sometime, our DG is always out of TP when I go over in the afternoon. We are still good though, TP count this morning is 6....lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2020)

Wild turkey anyone?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wild turkey anyone?View attachment 4513575View attachment 4513573View attachment 4513573


He's a delicious looking dude.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He's a delicious looking dude.


It tastes WAY better than domestic birds.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2020)

91 today, forecast 95+ this weekend. I’m not ready for summer


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 91 today, forecast 95+ this weekend. I’m not ready for summer


Not so much around here:


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2020)

Medication Time... Quarantine Music...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not so much around here:
> View attachment 4513645


It's been on and off rain the last few days. It was hailing a little bit ago 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's been on and off rain the last few days. It was hailing a little bit ago
> SH420


We had a bit of rain yesterday, watching some storms in the area right now. Forecast was for possible thunderstorms but haven't heard thunder yet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> We had a bit of rain yesterday, watching some storms in the area right now. Forecast was for possible thunderstorms but haven't heard thunder yet.


Just wet here. Nothing to hear.



SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Just signed up online for unemployment..


And you just got a $600/week raise on top of it after that bill passes tomorrow.

And a $1200 signing bonus!

Now buy lots of stuff, keep the economy going. Amazon delivers .


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And you just got a $600/week raise on top of it after that bill passes tomorrow.
> 
> And a $1200 signing bonus!
> 
> Now buy lots of stuff, keep the economy going. Amazon delivers .


I dont understand what's happening with it lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

​


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2020)

I think they could have worded this headline a little differently butt, it did give me a chuckle 









Google News


Comprehensive up-to-date news coverage, aggregated from sources all over the world by Google News.




news.google.com






SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol first result when you put in my name.


Hawt!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> A friend put up on Facebook "Search glamour shots using your name" I think my browsing history had an influence...
> View attachment 4513363


Hmmm.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2020)

Pig dicks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He's a delicious looking dude.


Mrs said I couldn’t shoot it


shrxhky420 said:


> I think they could have worded this headline a little differently butt, it did give me a chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got your text. I’m thinking phone lines are being overloaded


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Pig dicks


Hungry?

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmmm.
> View attachment 4514414


Damn looks just like you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hawt!!!!


Another bearded guy comes up with my name. Weird, I knew a guy named Shannon in high school.





Grandpapy said:


> Hmmm.
> View attachment 4514414


that one must be associated with glamour photo keywords. It came up for me as well, but he had a different face.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another bearded guy comes up with my name. Weird, I knew a guy named Shannon in high school.
> 
> View attachment 4514456
> 
> ...



+



=whoever the hell that magnificent man is


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmmm.
> View attachment 4514414


That ain't right.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2020)

Weird as shit to be out and about in Floriduh during spring invasion and the restaurants are empty.
Don’t forget to watch Bill tonight on snake tv. My brother is gonna be on there some day if it kills him. He’s burning up Bill’s phone


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha close View attachment 4513431


The Mulletts


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mrs said I couldn’t shoot it


Only proper response is “oh yeah? Hold my Captain Morgan and watch this!!”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Mulletts


lol you know that’s me to a tee


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And you just got a $600/week raise on top of it after that bill passes tomorrow.
> 
> And a $1200 signing bonus!
> 
> Now buy lots of stuff, keep the economy going. Amazon delivers .


Amazon has halted all delivery on what they consider nonessential until April 23rd.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Amazon has halted all delivery on what they consider nonessential until April 23rd.


They said nothing about that on their covid blog...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> They said nothing about that on their covid blog...


My wife tried to order an iPad case and this popped up. It went into more detail when she clicked the blue link.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My wife tried to order an iPad case and this popped up. It went into more detail when she clicked the blue link.View attachment 4514836


I did notice a 3rd party delivery I ordered is going to be a month out, but didn't see the advisory. The outdoor light I ordered shipped quickly


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2020)

https://www.theverge.com/interface/2020/3/24/21191036/amazon-prime-service-disruptions-coronavirus-covid-19
EDT 

*    *
The Interface is a daily column and newsletter about the intersection of social media and democracy. Subscribe here.
No one has it easy during the COVID-19 pandemic, but Amazon has it particularly hard. Google, Facebook, and Netflix all deliver their services over the internet, and a healthy amount of that work can be done from home. Amazon, by contrast, has taken on the job of delivering physical goods to our homes. At a time when tens of millions of Americans are isolated in their homes, Amazon has become a critical lifeline delivering food and supplies. But over the past several days, Amazon has begun to struggle under the weight.
The most significant news so far came Sunday night, when Jason Del Rey broke the news that Amazon’s famous two-day shipping for Prime members would now be delayed up to a month for “non-essential” items. Del Rey writes:


> An Amazon spokesperson confirmed to Recode on Sunday evening that the new April 21 delivery dates are not the result of a technical bug or error; they accurately reflect Amazon’s current reality.
> “To serve our customers in need while also helping to ensure the safety of our associates, we’ve changed our logistics, transportation, supply chain, purchasing, and third-party seller processes to prioritize stocking and delivering items that are a higher priority for our customers,” the spokesperson said in a statement. “This has resulted in some of our delivery promises being longer than usual.”


At least Americans can still _get_ non-essential items. (Which is to say, items outside the following departments: baby products; health and household items; beauty and personal care; groceries; and industrial, scientific, and pet supplies.) That’s not true in France or Italy any more, Krystal Hu reported at Reuters. The company has temporarily stopped taking orders for non-essential items that are shipped through its fulfillment service while it focuses on getting more important items to customers.
The company also suspended Prime Pantry, a service for getting rapid delivery of discounted grocery and household items, amid a surge in demand. And — at the request of local governments — it downgraded the quality of streaming on Prime Video in Europe in an effort to reduce the strain on the internet.
To be clear, Amazon has nothing to be ashamed of here. The company is navigating an extremely difficult period fraught with unpleasant trade-offs, and for the most part its supply chain has held up. The crisis has also spurred the company to (finally) recognize the everyday heroism of the workers in its distribution and delivery networks, who continue to put themselves at risk to keep America stocked up with necessities. As of Saturday, the company increased wages by $2 an hour — and is offering double pay to workers who spend more than 40 hours on the job each week. And on Monday, the company finally agreed to provide paid time off for tens of thousands of warehouse employees.................................


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2020)

At least I got my new tuner for my mandolin, should have ordered a couple sets new strings. I'll do that in a bit lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> delayed up to a month for “non-essential” items.


I done learnt somefin today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2020)

I ordered some TP from Amazon a couple weeks ago. Just in case. 

Delivery date: 4/7 to 4/28

I ordered a little more a week later.

Delivery date: 5/7 to 5/25

I ordered a little more today. 

Delivery date: June

So I think I'm unaffected by their current delay.
Hopefully when it comes things will be different.

Who the fuck knows...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just had a burn session with my neighbor. I stood at my door way, he was down on the sidewalk. He had his bowl packed, I had mine. 
I guess it's the new normal. Might as well video chat the next session 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The good "grow hair on your nipples" shit


I think she would remove it while grazing. Ask Bubba Jim Todd.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just had a burn session with my neighbor. I stood at my door way, he was down on the sidewalk. He had his bowl packed, I had mine.
> I guess it's the new normal. Might as well video chat the next session
> 
> SH420


It's just B.Y.O.B. Nothing new. Just more dramatic. Strange times.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I ordered some TP from Amazon a couple weeks ago. Just in case.
> 
> Delivery date: 4/7 to 4/28
> 
> ...


We’re using instacart and getting our TP from Costco. We don’t even have to come into contact with one person. They leave the groceries on the porch bench and small table.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We’re using instacart and getting our TP from Costco. We don’t even have to come into contact with one person. They leave the groceries on the porch bench and small table.


Wipe your tp and groceries or leave outside for 3 days....?? Stay clean and safe.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Wipe your tp and groceries or leave outside for 3 days....?? Stay clean and safe.


I have several envelopes of cash in the holding area.

It's like waiting for a check to clear. Money always was filthy but it was way more fun when it was just covered with cocaine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have several envelopes of cash in the holding area.
> 
> It's like waiting for a check to clear. Money always was filthy but it was way more fun when it was just covered with cocaine.


Either you are tipping well or the change tips the scales.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2020)

She licked my butthole once


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

Because that there duct tape on the floor is gonna cure us. Do I really have to tell my grandkids how duct tape saved America?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just had a burn session with my neighbor. I stood at my door way, he was down on the sidewalk. He had his bowl packed, I had mine.
> I guess it's the new normal. Might as well video chat the next session
> 
> SH420


My mother-in-law’s friend that helped me put together the swing set looked at me funny when I rolled the blunt and cut it in half. Taking no chances, no hard feelings.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My mother-in-law’s friend that helped me put together the swing set looked at me funny when I rolled the blunt and cut it in half. Taking no chances, no hard feelings.


We don't have to be rude to our drooling friends anymore though. Man that gives me chills.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My mother-in-law’s friend that helped me put together the swing set looked at me funny when I rolled the blunt and cut it in half. Taking no chances, no hard feelings.


I only ever share blunts with the Mrs, at least he got a smoke. I’ll roll one for who ever when I have one but I’m a greedy cunt that hates germs.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 26, 2020)

Speaking of blunts freshly dried nugs test time. I’ve fast dried these a bit because I’m a greedy...


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m getting pretty close to being all fucked out for lil while . Hope this shelter in place gets lifted soon i don’t think it’s the covid19 that’s gonna kill me now .


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4515114​


I have noticed that most of the people I know who are considered "essential" bitch about it a lot. 
Having to work while other people are getting paid not to work would be annoying I suppose...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My wife tried to order an iPad case and this popped up. It went into more detail when she clicked the blue link.View attachment 4514836



Weird, the 3rd small TP order I made claims to have shipped before the other two from last week and the week before.

Now I'm wondering from where, exactly?

edit: oh, shit! I ordered TP from China.

I have to start checking the fine print.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have noticed that most of the people I know who are considered "essential" bitch about it a lot.
> Having to work while other people are getting paid not to work would be annoying I suppose...


They didn't mind when it was real lack of work and they still had a paycheck. But I still support and appreciate people keeping my world recognizable.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2020)

CVS has TP
IKR WTF IDK & IDC TGIF


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> CVS has TP
> IKR WTF IDK & IDC TGIF


And LSMFT

@Singlemalt


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2020)

My cat is a dork.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2020)

I’ve advanced to silly puddy in OT!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2020)

This ignorant American is gonna guess this is an address?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> This ignorant American is gonna guess this is an address?
> 
> View attachment 4515522


Yah but in English


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

FYI:


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2020)

This just alerted my phone. Lol. Anyone need me to pick this up?







Not a bad price...


----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> This ignorant American is gonna guess this is an address?
> 
> View attachment 4515522


tantamount to


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

I slept 8 hours night!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I slept 8 hours night!!!


Nice. I would have to be sedated to achieve that...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice. I would have to be sedated to achieve that...


I was, heavily. I’m a professional insomniac brother. Had vistaril, risperdal, klonopin, m sulfate, mirapex, tegretal and my arthritis meds.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have noticed that most of the people I know who are considered "essential" bitch about it a lot.
> Having to work while other people are getting paid not to work would be annoying I suppose...


Idk im happy to be able to get out of the house and work. But i also work alone and rarely have any interaction with customers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

@raratt you’re funny with the wow lol I forgot to mention my zanaflex as well


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt you’re funny with the wow lol I forgot to mention my zanaflex as well


That list scares the hell out of me. Glad this helps me get 4 or 5 cat naps a day. Too bad I don't get to sleep for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That list scares the hell out of me. Glad this helps me get 4 or 5 cat naps a day. Too bad I don't get to sleep for a couple weeks yet. View attachment 4516543


I’ve got a broken arm and have had really bad luck with bad weather, lights going out, pests, you name it on my plants I had in and out. I’m medical but this shit here is waaaaassy too expensive.
Anyway, the meds are a bit but I’ve got polyarthritis and several autoimmune diseases and cptsd and bipolarbear so. It is what it is I guess. I’m 53 and I made it this far with all this crap. I’ve got great doctors, I’m just really pretty sick.

Feel free to send me meds you guys lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

I forgot gabapentin


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2020)

It is nice to be getting out and about and working. A little freaky. My 1st job was at a summer home and no one is there. That was pleasant. The 2nd job the homeowners were obviously working from home and outside pretty much the whole time asking questions. Less of a rubber necking and more of a soaking in the human contact. The UC+600 is pretty much how much I make a week not working massive OT, so it'd be a wash. The one question I had was about people like me who have been unemployed, then if they remained unemployed because of the stay at home, if their UC would run out like normal or if there is an emergency extension contingency in place. And how you go about getting that extra $600. Because your separation from your employer has changed. Apparently there's a bit of a disagreement and contradictions pertaining to open pools vs closed pools as communicated from the state. Or lack of communication…


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got a broken arm and have had really bad luck with bad weather, lights going out, pests, you name it on my plants I had in and out. I’m medical but this shit here is waaaaassy too expensive.
> Anyway, the meds are a bit but I’ve got polyarthritis and several autoimmune diseases and cptsd and bipolarbear so. It is what it is I guess. I’m 53 and I made it this far with all this crap. I’ve got great doctors, I’m just really pretty sick.
> 
> Feel free to send me meds you guys lol


Wish I could send meds. Was attempting to smile. And on that note I wish you a better and more successful day today than yesterday. Kick me a couple times if it will make you feel better.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Wish I could send meds. Was attempting to smile. And on that note I wish you a better and more successful day today than yesterday. Kick me a couple times if it will make you feel better.


I’m good brother, thanks so much for the sentiment.

YOU have a terrific day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It is nice to be getting out and about and working. A little freaky. My 1st job was at a summer home and no one is there. That was pleasant. The 2nd job the homeowners were obviously working from home and outside pretty much the whole time asking questions. Less of a rubber necking and more of a soaking in the human contact. The UC+600 is pretty much how much I make a week not working massive OT, so it'd be a wash. The one question I had was about people like me who have been unemployed, then if they remained unemployed because of the stay at home, if their UC would run out like normal or if there is an emergency extension contingency in place. And how you go about getting that extra $600. Because your separation from your employer has changed. Apparently there's a bit of a disagreement and contradictions pertaining to open pools vs closed pools as communicated from the state. Or lack of communication…


Whenever I see or hear the word rubbernecking I think of two people kissing with their necks wrapped around each other.
The mrs insists on a pool with my arm money, I’m good with the beach and the Y. We gotta get a big swim spa though. I won’t be able to do laps like at the Y or in the cement pond she wants.
It’s hot and still early in the day and I want to go to the beach now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Whenever I see or hear the word rubbernecking I think of two people kissing with their necks wrapped around each other.
> The mrs insists on a pool with my arm money, I’m good with the beach and the Y. We gotta get a big swim spa though. I won’t be able to do laps like at the Y or in the cement pond she wants.
> It’s hot and still early in the day and I want to go to the beach now View attachment 4516569


Upper 40's rain. I opt for the oversized jetted bath tub.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Upper 40's rain. I opt for the oversized jetted bath tub.


I’m gonna swim in my spa to my sunset


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt you’re funny with the wow lol I forgot to mention my zanaflex as well


I have never had a sleep problem, it might be that I have sleep apnea so the sleep I get is not great. I can sleep pretty much anytime I want. My meds are buds and suds, except for my BP and cholesterol meds.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have never had a sleep problem, it might be that I have sleep apnea so the sleep I get is not great. I can sleep pretty much anytime I want. My meds are buds and suds, except for my BP and cholesterol meds.


I wish I could drink but I get a hangover before I’ve finished half a drink.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Upper 40's rain.


We're pretty much there also but scattered showers so not raining here yet.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2020)

Warm...


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I wish I could drink but I get a hangover before I’ve finished half a drink.


I found aged liquors hurt me more than clear, the tannin's I think. I seldom drink hard liquor anyway, other than some eyedroppers full of my tincture. Don't plan on doing shots of it either...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I found aged liquors hurt me more than clear, the tannin's I think. I seldom drink hard liquor anyway, other than some eyedroppers full of my tincture. Don't plan on doing shots of it either...


I did not know that, I’ll try it next time I’m out.
I made tincture from everclear and herkel which I left in the freezer forever and it was awesome. I had a houseguest, don’t even get me started on this young man, anyway that muthrfkr drank half and passed out in my couch for 20 hrs. Big footed stinky young man ugh... Travis if you’re reading this I’m gonna beat you boy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

@Mrsmysunnyboy you are getting on my last nerve


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Mrsmysunnyboy you are getting on my last nerve


Last nerver?

I have one nerve left in my body and I am standing on top of it.







Sesamoiditis. Tendinitis in the foot. OUCH.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2020)

Well boys it’s OFFICIAL the cuntavirus got me ! I’m all fucked out . Self imposed 3 day edging isolation begins now .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2020)

There are some stupid good deals on craigslist right now!
I just found a package deal for *$450* that's some serious bang for the buck:

4X8 tent
5 sealed lights w/ballasts (maybe more)
2 portable dehumidifiers
4 really nice inline fans
huge carbon filter
portable air conditioner
tons of fancy nutes, bamboo, etc.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Warm...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516630


We hit that 93 yesterday which made it the hottest March day recorded here.  Headed there again today.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 29, 2020)

Perfect is boring! 

Gotta own my fuck up ! Just gave ALL THE hummingbirds in the hood diabetes!! Went lil heavy handed on sugar 2 water ratio but I’ll own it if they lose a foot or toe ,on me .


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> There are some stupid good deals on craigslist right now!
> I just found a package deal for *$450* that's some serious bang for the buck:
> 
> 4X8 tent
> ...


Link?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> There are some stupid good deals on craigslist right now!
> I just found a package deal for *$450* that's some serious bang for the buck:
> 
> 4X8 tent
> ...





srh88 said:


> Link?











Duct fans, lights, grow tent 4x8, ac units, can lite airfilter -...


I have inline duct fans for sale. 1 - 12", 1 - 10" and 1 - 8", HPS lights, nutrients and other...



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2020)

Verizon just gave me 15gb. Not sure why but thanks, I’ll add that to my unlimited


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Duct fans, lights, grow tent 4x8, ac units, can lite airfilter -...
> 
> 
> I have inline duct fans for sale. 1 - 12", 1 - 10" and 1 - 8", HPS lights, nutrients and other...
> ...


lol “everything must go”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2020)

The lizards are obeying and staying in.
This is in the can at OT lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2020)

Rogers park, pandemic of 2020
Empty river
HOW DO I INSERT A GIF


https://ephmedia.giphy.com/5d3f7642-507a-4647-bd43-eba5b7869311.gif


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2020)

Geez just had to argue myself out of the damn hospital.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The lizards are obeying and staying in.
> This is in the can at OT lol
> View attachment 4518432View attachment 4518434View attachment 4518435


Did it try to sell you insurance?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol “everything must go”


I just noticed that the description doesn't match the pics.
One pic has a stack of 5 lights but desc says there are only 3.
Weird.

I've got some legacy gear I'd like to sell but will wait until the covid-19 crisis has subsided.

I'm thinking a nice hood + 1,000w Phantom digital ballast is worth about $75. Then they can buy a new (cheap) bulb and have a decent setup for ~100 bucks.

It would totally rock a 5X5 tent (with proper ventilation - and I recommend spending the extra $$ for a quality bulb).


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Duct fans, lights, grow tent 4x8, ac units, can lite airfilter -...
> 
> 
> I have inline duct fans for sale. 1 - 12", 1 - 10" and 1 - 8", HPS lights, nutrients and other...
> ...


Ah I was hoping for an amazon or something. Thanks dude. Killer deal


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2020)

I need a new mower. The one I have is not cutting it.






Looking into zero turn. I've never owned one.

Wife is interested in this one. Mainly for the steering wheel. I did not know they were made with one until seeing this one.

Four-wheel steering with steering wheel control. Supposed to make turning on hills easier.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> I need a new mower. The one I have is not cutting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure that aint a pimped out rascal?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> I need a new mower. The one I have is not cutting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get her one of these 



maybe a can of wd40, too.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> I need a new mower. The one I have is not cutting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s THE lesbian mower, just sayn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s THE lesbian mower, just sayn


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2020)

Fuckin Tiger King. That shit is crazy as hell.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s THE lesbian mower, just sayn


I mowed a lesbian once...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I mowed a lesbian once...


lol at “once”


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

FYI Free tacos


https://www.tacobell.com/freedoritoslocostacos?&msclkid=f8966100ab2d15994ecc3f832ae8025a&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Ecomm_FreeDriveThruTaco_2020_Ecomm_NA_Brand_StoreRadius_Exact&utm_term=taco%20bell%20free%20taco%20offer&utm_content=Ecomm_FreeDriveThruTaco_2020_Ecomm_NA_Brand_StoreRadius_FreeTaco&gclid=COi6m5yixegCFfEbfwodEEoHoQ&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI Free tacos
> 
> 
> https://www.tacobell.com/freedoritoslocostacos?&msclkid=f8966100ab2d15994ecc3f832ae8025a&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Ecomm_FreeDriveThruTaco_2020_Ecomm_NA_Brand_StoreRadius_Exact&utm_term=taco%20bell%20free%20taco%20offer&utm_content=Ecomm_FreeDriveThruTaco_2020_Ecomm_NA_Brand_StoreRadius_FreeTaco&gclid=COi6m5yixegCFfEbfwodEEoHoQ&gclsrc=ds


Finally free gas .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Finally free gas .


Everyone run right out and shake hands with the drive thru team. WTF?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Finally free gas .


Speaking of gas, I just paid $1.71. Maybe I should put this in the silver lining thread...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of gas, I just paid $1.71. Maybe I should put this in the silver lining thread...


I need to top off my tools and then refill the cans and car. I'll be mowing for fun.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

This shit right here. Lol






__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> This shit right here. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the U Ass of A. Go pro cams for all.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Everyone run right out and shake hands with the drive thru team. WTF?


Don't eat the bag.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

I didn't think this out. My dirt dealer is closed. Need to start garden trays and beds Thursday. Looks like my compost pile will be a hole in the ground.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Everyone run right out and shake hands with the drive thru team. WTF?


I know right.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Everyone run right out and shake hands with the drive thru team. WTF?


Fecal-oral transmission too


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Fecal-oral transmission too


Is that an evaluation of the flavor of Taco Bell food?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Is that an evaluation of the flavor of Taco Bell food?


I found it to be a very accurate description of "Alpo in a wrapper".


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of gas, I just paid $1.71. Maybe I should put this in the silver lining thread...


I paid 1.54$ yesterday at sam’s club, my son said he paid 1.29$ at sam’s in S.C.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I paid 1.54$ yesterday at sam’s club, my son said he paid 1.29$ at sam’s in S.C.


Can't go below taxes though. We have the highest in the country. Nice under $2 though. Helps.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2020)

We usually have gas prices well below the national average. We’re close to a pipeline and our taxes are relatively low even though we just had an increase.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can't go below taxes though. We have the highest in the country. Nice under $2 though. Helps.


Between state and federal we pay $.767 in tax per gallon


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Between state and federal we pay $.767 in tax per gallon


Fed is 18.4% and my state is 18.7% I would double check the numbers.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

https://moneywise.com/a/states-with-highest-gasoline-taxes-in-2019



Michigan is 8th.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> https://moneywise.com/a/states-with-highest-gasoline-taxes-in-2019
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan is 8th.


TY. It's insurance not gas tax. Damn old timers. I knew what I knew at the time. I just can't seem to find the time anymore.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> https://moneywise.com/a/states-with-highest-gasoline-taxes-in-2019
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan is 8th.


California #1. 
I'm sure we have more pot holes too

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> California #1.
> I'm sure we have more pot holes too
> 
> SH420


I'll give you that. We just have an over abundance of craters here. Out grew pothole status a long time ago.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> California #1.
> I'm sure we have more pot holes too
> 
> SH420


I think their weather is a lot harder on roads than ours, cars also with salt being used. Not a lot of salt use here relatively.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think their weather is a lot harder on roads than ours, cars also with salt being used. Not a lot of salt use here relatively.


Oakland, California is by far the worst I have seen. With the exception of the hills. Those roads are well kept. Go figure. But in the Town man, fuckin craters. I remember for a while there was a huge chunk of the 580 missing.like 16” wide and 12” deep. I almost hit that mother fucker once. And then got used to driving around it lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Oakland, California is by far the worst I have seen. With the exception of the hills. Those roads are well kept. Go figure. But in the Town man, fuckin craters. I remember for a while there was a huge chunk of the 580 missing.like 16” wide and 12” deep. I almost hit that mother fucker once. And then got used to driving around it lol.


I lived in Alameda in the early 80’s brother was born in Oakland


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I lived in Alameda in the early 80’s brother was born in Oakland


Been to San Fran and LA. That was enough for me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

aaaassj grrr h chick jenxjchdbdbxbxh nslLcbcjsiencnciekdn


I’m sofukingbored


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> aaaassj grrr h chick jenxjchdbdbxbxh nslLcbcjsiencnciekdn
> 
> 
> I’m sofukingbored


Sadly my mattress is quickly becoming one.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadly my mattress is quickly becoming one.


I need a new bed. Looking into adjustable, temperature controlled.
I haven’t slept well for 53 years.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I need a new bed. Looking into adjustable, temperature controlled.
> I haven’t slept well for 53 years.


I haven't had 53 to sleep. You lazy bastard.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Been to San Fran and LA. That was enough for me.


I was a kid so I was oblivious to it all. 7 to like 10


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Viral Video Of Reporter Fleeing Bison Herd Inspires Funniest Memes


A video going massively viral online shows the moment a TV reporter was forced to cut short the segment he was filming and run to safety as a herd of bison began approaching him.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> aaaassj grrr h chick jenxjchdbdbxbxh nslLcbcjsiencnciekdn
> 
> 
> I’m sofukingbored


that's some deep and incriminating psychological baring there: translation: some chick jenny's ass and science


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> that's some deep and incriminating psychological baring there: translation: some chick jenny's ass and science


What’s that about monkeys on a keyboard writing Shakespeare? Lemme look, I’M BORED


Edit https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Oakland, California is by far the worst I have seen. With the exception of the hills. Those roads are well kept. Go figure. But in the Town man, fuckin craters. I remember for a while there was a huge chunk of the 580 missing.like 16” wide and 12” deep. I almost hit that mother fucker once. And then got used to driving around it lol.


Hmm, I-580 is'nt that a Federal designation?

edit: I lived in Alameda and worked next to 580 for 8 yrs, I have a bit of resentment.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2020)

​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4519585​


“I stopped China” though 


Did I tell you my uncle that worked for uncle passed away? I’m stoned but didn’t we talk about working for “uncle” before


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> “I stopped China” though
> 
> 
> Did I tell you my uncle that worked for uncle passed away? I’m stoned but didn’t we talk about working for “uncle” before


?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> ?


lol I told you I was stoned

Did you work for the guberment? I thought you did.

My uncle that worked for the cia and dea died and he had ptsd so badly that he didn’t want anyone to know he died and had forbidden everyone from speaking of it. He was kidnapped and kidnapped people, laundered money, etc. during the lovely cocaine days.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> “I stopped China” though
> 
> 
> Did I tell you my uncle that worked for uncle passed away? I’m stoned but didn’t we talk about working for “uncle” before


Lmao. I’m stoned too but apparently not enough. Brb...


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

I gots some catchin up to do...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Why is it that the more bored you become, the less you wish to do?


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

Damn, the covid is keeping my cig tubes from being delivered on time, AND all the tobacco stores are closed. I have a couple boxes coming Fri though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, the covid is keeping my cig tubes from being delivered on time, AND all the tobacco stores are closed. I have a couple boxes coming Fri though.


One of the first items on a prepper list floating around here. I thought my father a tad off?


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

I can always go old school, I can get Zigzags...that would be a little labor intensive to make a pack.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Even the cats are bored


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Even the cats are bored
> View attachment 4519727


Only because you're there. I know our pets have changed recently.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 31, 2020)

My dogs are loving all the extra people time. Especially because they're in the house a whole lot more. Spoiled ass dogs. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

The other just gave me the drink more water routine. I put twice as much ice in my glass. Thinking she might get the last laugh.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My dogs are loving all the extra people time. Especially because they're in the house a whole lot more. Spoiled ass dogs.
> 
> SH420


Our dog prefers to be outside which is fun when it is raining. She has a need to be entertained all the time when she isn't napping, it gets tiring...lol. I need to get her another big ol bone...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our dog prefers to be outside which is fun when it is raining. She has a need to be entertained all the time when she isn't napping, it gets tiring...lol. I need to get her another big ol bone...


Just never get a husky.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

CC, the cat staring at me, will not shut up! I swear all I hear is her caterwauling! She’s like a puppy in that she’s always with me, following me around screaming


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> CC, the cat staring at me, will not shut up! I swear all I hear is her caterwauling! She’s like a puppy in that she’s always with me, following me around screaming


Got two of them. Had a schedule once. Now they think it's feeding time all the time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

Remy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

"WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE TEMPORARY INTERRUPTION IN YOUR PROGRAMMING. WE WILL RESUME NORMAL BROADCASTING SHORTLY"


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s that about monkeys on a keyboard writing Shakespeare? Lemme look, I’M BORED
> 
> 
> Edit https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem


I like their white wine.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I found it to be a very accurate description of "Alpo in a wrapper".


If you subscribe to quantum tacodynamics, then a Bell taco (better yet: a Jacko tacko) is the antiparticle to one quantum of beer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

I’m trying to player poker and she’s at my table lol poker and liquor I guess


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you subscribe to quantum tacodynamics, then a Bell taco (better yet: a Jacko tacko) is the antiparticle to one quantum of beer.


Spin up or down?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe isolation should be reconsidered due to its apparent positive preventive effect on society?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Spin up or down?


Yes


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 31, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/maryland-beer-mug-return-scli-intl/index.html

*US woman returns beer stein to German brewery, 55 years after she stole it*


Dad and two friends went to Hofbräuhaus brewery, Munich Germany, on a Euro trip in 1970. They dropped three steins from a third story window, dad caught them. Said if he was sober he would have dropped one.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 31, 2020)

There's No Sex in your Violence,
There's No Sax in your Violins,
...what?


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 31, 2020)

Who's laid off or otherwise furloughed from their usual location of employment to which you previously procured your substanence but are herefore recently dismissed to quarantine waiting for a stimulus like it's YangGang socialism up in here....and getting High?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)

Wandering through the aisles of Amazon and came across this neat little pipe, $13.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 1, 2020)

Mrs rolls her own cigarettes and got 6 cartons for $60


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 1, 2020)

@curious2garden i’ll email you but are those gmo cross beans female?


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mrs rolls her own cigarettes and got 6 cartons for $60


I pay about $30 for 10 boxes of tubes.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden i’ll email you but are those gmo cross beans female?


They are regulars.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They are regulars.


I found girls


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I pay about $30 for 10 boxes of tubes.


I managed to dump the coffin nails 20 years ago - Refuse to look back now!

7,300 days sober.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah, I quit smoking cigs December 3rd, 2008. Going on 12 years after this year.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I managed to dump the coffin nails 20 years ago - Refuse to look back now!
> 
> 7,300 days sober.


20 whole years Bishkek


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m only eight years sober, I hate those stinky things.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)

My wife quit for 5 years then we got orders to Guam...lol. We're still addicts.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> My wife quit for 5 years then we got orders to Guam...lol. We're still addicts.


My buddy was in Guam. Said there was more snakes than people. Lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My buddy was in Guam. Said there was more snakes than people. Lol


They're nocturnal, so you typically don't see them, monitor lizards yes... lol. Edit: I forgot cane toads, I had a T shirt that said flat frog capitol of the world. There are places they migrate through and there's no way to miss them all, smells good after cooking on the road for awhile also.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2020)

I was talking to dia earlier, I asked if she had a message for the masses in TnT.


So there you have it, and still healthy.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

Hiya dia


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey Dia


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2020)

@neosapien 






__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2020)

​


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 2, 2020)

Sooooo just got cussed at !not too just at !!! Lol , spoiled bitches ,love them best .

edit : guess I’m off self imposed isolation. Fuck this ginger gonna KILLme


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2020)

​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2020)

I just heard from a friend that gas is $1.39 in Springfield Missouri!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2020)

Just for the cool factor.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2020)

Awww come on.......

RIP


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just for the cool factor.


That should be in the beautiful thread.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That should be in the beautiful thread.


Musical distancing.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Musical distancing.


Yeah the secret about band camp is out


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just heard from a friend that gas is $1.39 in Springfield Missouri!


3.29 in Paso Robles, fuckin California


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 3.29 in Paso Robles, fuckin California


2.79 in Moe Havvie


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 3.29 in Paso Robles, fuckin California


Coast tariff


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just for the cool factor.



Here's another. I think I posted this in pinny's thread...






SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 2.79 in Moe Havvie


$ 1.69 GR, MI.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> $ 1.69 GR, MI.


Gland Raptors?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gland Raptors?


Not so big on the tearing out of throats. Close though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a thirty foot border of last years marigolds that you could use some tearing if you are in need.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not so big on the tearing out of throats. Close though.


When I was a kid there was this box in a closet that was marked with the image of a suspension bridge and the word Mackinac.

Imagine my surprise when I found out that it’s pronounced Mack in awe.

I hate adulting


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid there was this box in a closet that was marked with the image of a suspension bridge and the word Mackinac.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I found out that it’s pronounced Mack in awe.
> 
> I hate adulting


Here's another one for you. Big Beaver Rd. leads to Climax, Mi. Which oddly isn't far from Hell, Mi.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4522363View attachment 4522367View attachment 4522368View attachment 4522370View attachment 4522371


Fuuuuckk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fuuuuckk


Tastes like ass.


Not really, it's out east. I never tried it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Tastes like ass.
> 
> 
> Not really, it's out east. I never tried it.


i bet it's effective. You can't get past the cashier without getting screwed.


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just heard from a friend that gas is $1.39 in Springfield Missouri!


In SW VA too.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Tastes like ass.
> 
> 
> Not really, it's out east. I never tried it.


I’ve tried ass and just no.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2020)

​


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)

We bought a bread machine years ago and it has been collecting dust in the garage for a long time. We used to be able to buy a box mix for different breads but you don't see them much anymore. Manual was MIA but I found one (thanks Google) plus a site with recipe's for machines. We always had a problem with getting the loaves to rise which is why we bought the machine. I think I'll try this recipe, sounds good.
*APPLE CIDER CINNAMON BREAD*
(bread machine)

*FOR A 1 1/2 LB LOAF:*
2 1/4 tsp active dry yeast
3 cups bread flour
1 tsp ground cinnamon
2 tbsp brown sugar
2 tbsp butter (or 1 tbsp Wonderslim)
1 tsp salt
1 1/4 cups apple cider or apple juice

Put ingredients in bread baking pan per manufacturer's directions and bake.

Click here to view: https://www.recipelink.com/msgbrd/board_11/2012/JUL/12246.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

Walleye OG?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> We bought a bread machine years ago and it has been collecting dust in the garage for a long time. We used to be able to buy a box mix for different breads but you don't see them much anymore. Manual was MIA but I found one (thanks Google) plus a site with recipe's for machines. We always had a problem with getting the loaves to rise which is why we bought the machine. I think I'll try this recipe, sounds good.
> *APPLE CIDER CINNAMON BREAD*
> (bread machine)
> 
> ...


Have 2 of those. When the recipe is good the loaves are too small. And they are always a mess to clean. Stand mixer and heated oven with 2 cake pans of boiling water always gives me a rise.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4523140
> 
> Walleye OG?


Dorado


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dorado


Eldorado


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Eldorado
> View attachment 4523188







The crows be pickin at your flesh
And ya got no control of the sitiation

Ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha

Good riddance baby
Bye bye
Bye bye baby
Ha ha ha
Nah nah na nah nah naahh naahh


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

If the world as I knw it is about to end? What are the highest thc strains I should make haste and gather?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

The old looney toons are on boomerang meep meep


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The old looney toons are on boomerang meep meep
> View attachment 4523779


None of this bullshit they feed the kids now a days compares to the cool stuff we watched on Saturday mornings.
The new stuff is just animated feel good drivel.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> None of this bullshit they feed the kids now a days compares to the cool stuff we watched on Saturday mornings.
> The new stuff is just animated feel good drivel.


My kids been off toons for a long time. But his sucked. "I want my looney- toons"!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> None of this bullshit they feed the kids now a days compares to the cool stuff we watched on Saturday mornings.
> The new stuff is just animated feel good drivel.


Ever see the one where "Tom" says "Is I is, or is I ain't?"?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ever see the one where "Tom" says "Is I is, or is I ain't?"?


Like this?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like this?


THANK YOU. Had to share that with the wife after waking her. I told her the damn cat talks. LMFAO.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2020)

How cool would this be 
https://robbreport.com/motors/marine/jetboard-icy-norwegian-fjord-2910708/amp/


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

I enjoy the delete option on rollitup .Lets you creatively express in compromising moments and have the ability to DELETE ! The cloud saves it all but for me FUCK THE CLOUD my eyes are on the bitches that are over eager to fast quote a dude .


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I enjoy the delete option on rollitup .Lets you creatively express in compromising moments and have the ability to DELETE ! The cloud saves it all but for me FUCK THE CLOUD my eyes are on the bitches that are over eager to fast quote a dude .


I'm gonna delete this reply in like an hour


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep LMAO,I got caught ! Bitch


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yep LMAO,I got caught ! Bitch


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

Puffy pussies are the best for sure . Bitch


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Puffy pussies are the best for sure . Bitch


Do they even sell an extra thick fleshlight?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

All good teammate you win ,lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

BITCH , 

Edit:no disrespect im
Copped UP AWRNY !!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Do they even sell an extra thick fleshlight?




SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2020)

face monkey


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I enjoy the delete option on rollitup .Lets you creatively express in compromising moments and have the ability to DELETE ! The cloud saves it all but for me FUCK THE CLOUD my eyes are on the bitches that are over eager to fast quote a dude .


Oh my, it never really goes away.

(Didn't anybody tell him?)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

RIP

Edit: errr RIF, go head delete now ,I never quote unless you toxic,1 love


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

As Johny Cash performs one more ride.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 5, 2020)

Set for tonight. 2 plain blunts for the morning lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 6, 2020)

I woke up and wino Barbie was watching Golden Girls. I went back to bed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2020)

RIP Honor Blackman, 94. She played "Pussy Galore" in 1964 James Bond pic Goldfinger


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Just a passing thought in my bong etiquette training. If size does not matter...........Why is my wallet the first thing handled?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a passing thought in my bong etiquette training. If size does not matter...........Why is my wallet the first thing handled?


Dude what? lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Just a diversion. That you will now consider for ever. Similar to my once being told "May a demented horseman smell your crotch." Still think about that. And the world is gone for a couple minutes.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2020)

Wow. Donny Two Times lost it a few times last night. I still can't believe this dude is our President. Seriously. My mind just refuses to accept it. My fav at 55:45 -


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a diversion. That you will now consider for ever. Similar to my once being told "May a demented horseman smell your crotch." Still think about that. And the world is gone for a couple minutes.


lol dude WAT? I want whatever you’re on 



Edit: I’m really holding back


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)

He is unravelling so fast.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow. Donny Two Times lost it a few times last night. I still can't believe this dude is our President. Seriously. My mind just refuses to accept it. My fav at 55:45 -


Just wait until November when he loses in a landslide -- then claims fraud and refuses to leave until there's a "thorough" (4-year) investigation by Bill Barr.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

I get a message from the tax board saying I need to call them to verify I was the one who filed my taxes before I get my refund. I've been on the phone for almost an hour this morning in queue after being told wait time is 5 minutes. This is ridiculous.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get a message from the tax board saying I need to call them to verify I was the one who filed my taxes before I get my refund. I've been on the phone for almost an hour this morning in queue after being told wait time is 5 minutes. This is ridiculous.


You got a letter in the mail?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You got a letter in the mail?
> 
> SH420


Nope, email referring me to my FTB account online and had to log on there to retrieve it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

It’s national beer day


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s national beer day


My beer supply is depleted again, funny how that happens. I'm going to have a shitload of cans to turn in when the recycling place opens...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get a message from the tax board saying I need to call them to verify I was the one who filed my taxes before I get my refund. I've been on the phone for almost an hour this morning in queue after being told wait time is 5 minutes. This is ridiculous.


It's the government doing their part to keep us entertained during these trying times.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's the government doing their part to keep us entertained during these trying times.


Then they need to get better muzak.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

10 Animal Live Streams Better Than Anything on Netflix
https://flip.it/4AMFlr


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Then they need to get better muzak.


Since you're probably still on hold make sure you tell them ;D


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Since you're probably still on hold make sure you tell them ;D


Actually finished the call awhile ago, answered their stupid questions. Yes, I am me...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just wait until November when he loses in a landslide -- then claims fraud and refuses to leave until there's a "thorough" (4-year) investigation by Bill Barr.


It would be more entertaining to have the investigation done by Bill Burr...



__
https://soundcloud.com/themonday-morning-podcast%2Fmmpc-4-6-20


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

After yesterdays tirade. I have come to the conclussion that I am serious;y dealing with uninformed , if not misinformed people. Why am I wrong for pointing out your shortcomings? You own them? And a big "get some of this" to all you bottle reading hand holding wanna be growers. I am who I am. I will be honest at the expense of your fragile being. If I am wrong , please correct me. But keep your attacks and ignorance in your house. The world has enough. And I would be the last to blame for the results of your peers and selves behavior. Turn the corporate media off and stop falling for shit and shinola brainwashing. Any of you indoor gods got the balls to trim a plant like this? OH my god! There's no online content for this. Learn to grow personally and organically. I'm hanging out for awhile. And I'm going to tell how it is. Participate or ignore. Please choose. I really don't care. I have more friends than I have time to do favors for.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

A real growers tools.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2020)

About a pound


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2020)

Can it please quit snowing?

FUCK !!!

Full on Blizzard here now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A real growers tools. View attachment 4526386


What do you lubricate the blade with?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What do you lubricate the blade with?


Cod liver oil. Smells like hell. But full of nutrients. Just water a couple hours before trimming. Plant will try to bleed out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

HELL YES! Just heard thunder. Gonna be an enjoyable evening afterall.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> After yesterdays tirade. I have come to the conclussion that I am serious;y dealing with uninformed , if not misinformed people. Why am I wrong for pointing out your shortcomings? You own them? And a big "get some of this" to all you bottle reading hand holding wanna be growers. I am who I am. I will be honest at the expense of your fragile being. If I am wrong , please correct me. But keep your attacks and ignorance in your house. The world has enough. And I would be the last to blame for the results of your peers and selves behavior. Turn the corporate media off and stop falling for shit and shinola brainwashing. Any of you indoor gods got the balls to trim a plant like this? OH my god! There's no online content for this. Learn to grow personally and organically. I'm hanging out for awhile. And I'm going to tell how it is. Participate or ignore. Please choose. I really don't care. I have more friends than I have time to do favors for.View attachment 4526385


Buds in the center of that plant won't be worth trimming. 
I've grown 10 footers in 10 gallon pots - and @doublejj grows forests, so maybe you aren't the only one who can grow outdoors. 
Why are your panties in a wad?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Buds in the center of that plant won't be worth trimming.
> I've grown 10 footers in 10 gallon pots - and @doublejj grows forests, so maybe you aren't the only one who can grow outdoors.
> Why are your panties in a wad?


No we dont know anything here


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2020)

Drugs smh


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Drugs smh


Drugs?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

I learned that the green side of plants goes up, who knew they were color coded?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I learned that the green side of plants goes up, who knew they were color coded?


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

Exactly.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why are your panties in a wad?


Knickers in a twist in the UK. @ANC what is it in So. Africa? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Knickers in a twist in the UK. @ANC what is it in So. Africa? Enquiring minds want to know.


Am I detecting an underlying fetish here?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Am I detecting an underwearing fetish here?


FIFY


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> FIFY


While we are on the subject. Why are banana hammocks made in China? I'm not drying rice here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> About a pound


The trimmings..probably. Got a pound you want to drive here when it exceeds 3?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

*China*

China has five major provinces under the banana production namely Guangdong, Guangxi, Yunnan, the island of Hainan and the Fujian. It is seen that out of these provinces, only the island of Hainan enjoys a tropical climate with sufficient humidity that is best for banana cultivation. The area of South and South-west Hainan province is also known as the Golden Corridor area for the banana production.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> *China*
> 
> China has five major provinces under the banana production namely Guangdong, Guangxi, Yunnan, the island of Hainan and the Fujian. It is seen that out of these provinces, only the island of Hainan enjoys a tropical climate with sufficient humidity that is best for banana cultivation. The area of South and South-west Hainan province is also known as the Golden Corridor area for the banana production.


Who makes the largest frontal area underwear? Hung dong?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> After yesterdays tirade. I have come to the conclussion that I am serious;y dealing with uninformed , if not misinformed people. Why am I wrong for pointing out your shortcomings? You own them? And a big "get some of this" to all you bottle reading hand holding wanna be growers. I am who I am. I will be honest at the expense of your fragile being. If I am wrong , please correct me. But keep your attacks and ignorance in your house. The world has enough. And I would be the last to blame for the results of your peers and selves behavior. Turn the corporate media off and stop falling for shit and shinola brainwashing. Any of you indoor gods got the balls to trim a plant like this? OH my god! There's no online content for this. Learn to grow personally and organically. I'm hanging out for awhile. And I'm going to tell how it is. Participate or ignore. Please choose. I really don't care. I have more friends than I have time to do favors for.View attachment 4526385


It is unwise to be too sure of one's own wisdom.

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> It is unwise to be too sure of one's own wisdom.
> 
> Mahatma Gandhi


I am a self described dumb ass. It takes my exposing such to ascertain your true wisdom.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am a self described dumb ass. It takes my exposing such to ascertain your true wisdom.


The only person I am competition with in my grows is myself. I grow because I enjoy it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> The only person I am competition with in my grows is myself. I grow because I enjoy it.


We are all competing on a small level. But I also compete with the plant. Not my spectators. "Smoke your own if mines that bad.' LOL.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A real growers tools. View attachment 4526386


I truly expected to scroll through and see the plant carved out into the middle finger .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I truly expected to scroll through and see the plant carved out into the middle finger .


And the plant returns the gesture. Might veg my next mother over winter like that in the front window. tnx.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2020)

Dix


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)

The Afrikaans for glove literally translates to hand shoe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dix


No touching your face with dix.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 8, 2020)

I know what I’ll be doing tonight.






TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 8, 2020)

Camp fire? Mine smells like asshole


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)

hopefully people assholes


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2020)

RFK's Granddaughter Died From Accidental Drowning, Son's Body Found


Two members of the Kennedy family are missing, and they were last seen in a canoe on the Chesapeake Bay.




www.tmz.com





all over a soccer ball  I'd wager no PFD's either.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Snap did I miss something? Spank monkey, why are you tweaking?


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Snap did I miss something? Spank monkey, why are you tweaking?


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

Donald Trump considering pardon for Joe Exotic


President Donald Trump will "take a look" at the possibility of a pardon for 'Tiger King' star Joe Exotic.




www.iol.co.za


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> After yesterdays tirade. I have come to the conclussion that I am serious;y dealing with uninformed , if not misinformed people. Why am I wrong for pointing out your shortcomings? You own them? And a big "get some of this" to all you bottle reading hand holding wanna be growers. I am who I am. I will be honest at the expense of your fragile being. If I am wrong , please correct me. But keep your attacks and ignorance in your house. The world has enough. And I would be the last to blame for the results of your peers and selves behavior. Turn the corporate media off and stop falling for shit and shinola brainwashing. Any of you indoor gods got the balls to trim a plant like this? OH my god! There's no online content for this. Learn to grow personally and organically. I'm hanging out for awhile. And I'm going to tell how it is. Participate or ignore. Please choose. I really don't care. I have more friends than I have time to do favors for.View attachment 4526385



In the field of psychology, the *Dunning–Kruger effect* is a cognitive bias in which people with low ability at a task overestimate their ability. It is related to the cognitive bias of illusory superiority and comes from the inability of people to recognize their lack of ability. Without the self-awareness of metacognition, people cannot objectively evaluate their competence or incompetence.[1]

As described by social psychologists David Dunning and Justin Kruger, the bias results from an internal illusion in people of low ability and from an external misperception in people of high ability; that is, "the miscalibration of the incompetent stems from an error about the self, whereas the miscalibration of the highly competent stems from an error about others."[1]

*Original study*

The psychological phenomenon of illusory superiority was identified as a form of cognitive bias in Kruger and Dunning's 1999 study, "Unskilled and Unaware of It: How Difficulties in Recognizing One's Own Incompetence Lead to Inflated Self-Assessments".

...In testing alternative explanations for the cognitive bias of illusory superiority, the study "Why the Unskilled are Unaware: Further Explorations of (Absent) Self-insight Among the Incompetent" (2008, reached the same conclusions as previous studies of the Dunning–Kruger effect: that, in contrast to high performers, *"poor performers do not learn from feedback suggesting a need to improve"*.[13]


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> the *Dunning–Kruger effect*


In layman's speak means, you don't know that you don't know.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

ANC said:


> In layman's speak means, you don't know that you don't know.


Yep. When things don't go their way, the incompetent tend to look outside of themselves for the reason. The competent tend to look inside...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2020)

​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

RIP Charlotte Figi (Charlotte’s web)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

Wtf are those?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

damn, you saw me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4528132


she gets passive aggressive when you ask her to divide zero by zero


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

just be glad you don't have a negative number of friends


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wtf are those?


The moon shedding tapeworm segments. She'll feel a little better now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> she gets passive aggressive when you ask her to divide zero by zero
> 
> View attachment 4528135


I’ve got the soothing American male voice lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

!!!!!!!!!
What old hippy sells weed for $58 an eight?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2020)

​


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

This storm we have has outlived it's usefulness, it needs to move along and quit with the dreary days. Edit, after checking radar I guess the southern part of the state is getting some moisture at least.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

ANC said:


> just be glad you don't have a negative number of friends











curious2garden said:


> The moon shedding tapeworm segments. She'll feel a little better now.


lol best explanation I've heard so far. I guess it was filmed in Montreal no other info really. People analysing it say there's no artifacts that would indicate it's been manipulated. 



mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got the soothing American male voice lol
> View attachment 4528152View attachment 4528153View attachment 4528154View attachment 4528155


how to get siri to write a novel.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol best explanation I've heard so far. I guess it was filmed in Montreal no other info really. People analysing it say there's no artifacts that would indicate it's been manipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> how to get siri to write a novel.


Has anyone encouraged Siri and Alexa to become besties? The possibilities are mind boggling


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Has anyone encouraged Siri and Alexa to become besties? The possibilities are mind boggling


For a little OS-on-OS action


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Has anyone encouraged Siri and Alexa to become besties? The possibilities are mind boggling


I tried a few questions, most of them she replied with I don't know now to answer that. Siri doesn't seem to hate Alexa


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried a few questions, most of them she replied with I don't know now to answer that. Siri doesn't seem to hate Alexa
> 
> View attachment 4528221View attachment 4528222


C'mon now,you're on the right track, don't chicken out now. Set them up, for science!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> This storm we have has outlived it's usefulness, it needs to move along and quit with the dreary days. Edit, after checking radar I guess the southern part of the state is getting some moisture at least.
> View attachment 4528171


You're near Roseville?! Man, we're closer than I thought. If you ever head up to the Lake, we gotta do buds and suds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Get them both a glass of chardonnay and some mood music


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

I don’t have Alexa but I’d love to play with her too


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> You're near Roseville?! Man, we're closer than I thought. If you ever head up to the Lake, we gotta do buds and suds.


I think I've been up there once, just to see it. Too many damn tourists and people in general for me. My old stomping grounds were up past Stirling City east of Paradise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t have Alexa but I’d love to play with her too
> View attachment 4528245


Apparently Google voice on my android fancies Siri: I asked google "who is Siri", it said it's apple's voice blah blah and then says it would like to watch Blade Runner with Siri


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

I can't test it but a follow up question about Siri said that Siri has snarky opinions about Robot/android movies


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think I've been up there once, just to see it. Too many damn tourists and people in general for me. My old stomping grounds were up past Stirling City east of Paradise.


I live in paradise brother lol except for the weed prices


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Apparently Google voice on my android fancies Siri: I asked google "who is Siri", it said it's apple's voice blah blah and then says it would like to watch Blade Runner with Siri


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think I've been up there once, just to see it. Too many damn tourists and people in general for me. My old stomping grounds were up past Stirling City east of Paradise.


Yeah, during summer at the popular spots it can be stupid. Gotta know the spots the tourists don't.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah, during summer at the popular spots it can be stupid. Gotta know the spots the tourists don't.


I will say North Shore seemed nice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

Free seeds https://amp.press-citizen.com/amp/2972399001


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Free seeds https://amp.press-citizen.com/amp/2972399001


If I only knew someone in Iowa to pick them up for me...lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

omg add rum and get drunk and fat at the same time 








Disney shares official Dole Whip recipe amid COVID-19 outbreak


How do you make frozen dole whip? Here’s an idea




www.deseret.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> If I only knew someone in Iowa to pick them up for me...lol.


I didn’t see it was Iowa only, sorry boo


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> This storm we have has outlived it's usefulness, it needs to move along and quit with the dreary days. Edit, after checking radar I guess the southern part of the state is getting some moisture at least.
> View attachment 4528171


Yes, but we'll still take your water


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> omg add rum and get drunk and fat at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dole whip? 

Ingredients: 
1 big scoop of frozen bob dole
. . .


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

ask Alexa , Chicken or beef?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> omg add rum and get drunk and fat at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also shared their churro recipe!








Churro Cheer: Make the Disneyland Classic at Home


Nope, you don’t have to build your own cart to serve the sweets, but you can find the recipe for Churro Bites on the Disneyland blog.




www.nbclosangeles.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They also shared their churro recipe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drunk, fat and singing it’s a small world after all with wino Barbie. Sounds like a plan 
00:51 for the good part


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Drunk, fat and singing it’s a small world after all with wino Barbie. Sounds like a plan
> 00:51 for the good part


NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Drunk, fat and singing it’s a small world after all with wino Barbie. Sounds like a plan
> 00:51 for the good part


In my teens some of my friends would hop off the ride, run around the scenery and jump in a random boat on the way out. They did that in Pirates too. They were evil. I, however, was perfectly well behaved.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Exactly... I was waiting for the good part. I was hoping some drunk asshole was going to start kicking the shit out of some animatronics. 
I feel totally g/jipped (spelling? )

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I feel totally gypped (spelling? )


FIFY, originated from gypsies ripping people off.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> FIFY, originated from gypsies ripping people off.




I feel as though I already knew that but marijuanas. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I already knew that but marijuanas.


I'm still working on my coffee and attempting to be a functioning human.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In my teens some of my friends would hop off the ride, run around the scenery and jump in a random boat on the way out. They did that in Pirates too. They were evil. I, however, was perfectly well behaved.


You are my sister because we did the exact same thing. In the haunted mansion and it’s a small world as well as Pirates of the Caribbean. 
I love you. I love all of you. And it’s not the wine talking.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4528311
> 
> I feel as though I already knew that but marijuanas.
> 
> SH420


Speaking of Spanky did the little girl really get his feelings hurt? He’s a master grower huh? That’s a funny looking marijuana plant and I’ve seen a few, funny like the ones that is lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Speaking of Spanky did the little girl really get his feelings hurt? He’s a master grower huh? That’s a funny looking marijuana plant and I’ve seen a few, funny like the ones that is lol


Well, I didn't see him yesterday or today. It's been pretty quiet. Haven't had to try and decipher or skip a bunch of post. 

What was your almost fight about? 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm still working on my coffee and attempting to be a functioning human.


I'm a junkie! I'm slammin it while coffee's a brewin...



SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, I didn't see him yesterday or today. It's been pretty quiet. Haven't had to try and decipher or skip a bunch of post.
> 
> What was your almost fight about?
> 
> SH420


The bitch at the door was mean to wino Barbie. There are barrels that create a line for people to stand in now. Wino Barbie pulled up to it to drop me off and the bitch yelled that WB was gonna run her over and that she had the right away. I got out and it was on! lol she won’t win employee of the year and if I didn’t chill out she was gonna get fired.
You know how it is, don’t mess with wino Barbie or mama shark


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> !!!!!!!!!
> What old hippy sells weed for $58 an eight?
> View attachment 4528159


How much is a lid


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How much is a lid


Too much


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How much is a lid


4 finger ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4528507


I love that movie


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

off pride tykes talk wide through scar meat,
off sides like how Worf rides with Starfleet...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Drunk, fat and singing it’s a small world after all with wino Barbie. Sounds like a plan
> 00:51 for the good part


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


@Singlemalt for the win


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Singlemalt for the win


There are so many classic and pithy lines in that movie


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2020)

Echo's new fam. Not much going on now but wait a few months









Cheetah Cub Cam


The Cheetah Cub Cam streams live from the Smithsonian Conservation Biology Institute in Front Royal, Virginia.




nationalzoo.si.edu


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> There are so many classic and pithy lines in that movie


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4529237


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2020)

__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2020)

I enjoy hearing these kids using “you grow mids “ as an insult these days reminds me of all the elementary school play ground “your mom “ insults for some reason . Guess it’s just the simple things that keep ya going .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

Rain rain rain five days now relentless rain. In motherhugging meep meep country.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Rain rain rain five days now relentless rain. In motherhugging meep meep country.


It's watering all the beautiful trees.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's watering all the beautiful trees.


Pseudotrees need love too


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pseudotrees need love too
> 
> View attachment 4529397


something straight out from silky


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pseudotrees need love too
> 
> View attachment 4529397


It's great when you see the ocotillo "sticks" get leaves and are covered with red flowers. We drove cross country after the desert had a bunch of rain and that was about as pretty as the desert gets. Everything was blooming.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's great when you see the ocotillo "sticks" get leaves and are covered with red flowers. We drove cross country after the desert had a bunch of rain and that was about as pretty as the desert gets. Everything was blooming.


Annie told me last year was especially nice. I wonder what this late rain will do.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Annie told me last year was especially nice. I wonder what this late rain will do.


Head out 138 out to Gorman and up to Ft Tehon after a few weeks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4529415


Never seen rolling papers sold in this manner 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Never seen rolling papers sold in this manner
> 
> SH420


And here I was worried I’d run out


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4529871


As a veteran shit talker I notice that the leftovers are say.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You are my sister because we did the exact same thing. In the haunted mansion and it’s a small world as well as Pirates of the Caribbean.
> I love you. I love all of you. And it’s not the wine talking.


If I'm lucky soon mine will be the wine talking!


----------



## ismann (Apr 10, 2020)

High and sipping Guinness now. I gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a veteran shit talker I notice that the leftovers are saay.


Here, you dropped an a, FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here, you dropped an a, FIFY


No it’s in “a turd”


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

The flyover will take place during the afternoon of April 11, 2020 to show gratitude and support for the healthcare workers, first responders and other essential personnel in Las Vegas and around the nation.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

Dix everywhere!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

ismann said:


> High and sipping Guinness now. I gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Dix everywhere!


Dix in the Air.


























I win post of the day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

Penis..






TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

So, I placed an order with my guy for some carts. I was gonna mail one to my moms house so I would be good while In Tennessee. I flew out Thursday night, these arrived Friday. Day late and a cart short  so nothing to smoke for 4 days @Roger A. Shrubber where you at bro...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 11, 2020)

Finally setting up an indoor grow for the first time since my daughter was born. Thinking about making a thread purely for my own records.

Now to see if any of my ancient seeds will germinate


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4529520


You hustle bro! It’s inspiring.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

ANC said:


>


as with catgut


----------



## ismann (Apr 11, 2020)

Is there like a RIU discord server?


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Finally setting up an indoor grow for the first time since my daughter was born. Thinking about making a thread purely for my own records.
> 
> Now to see if any of my ancient seeds will germinate


I made a couple threads before for just that reason in grow threads.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I made a couple threads before for just that reason in grow threads.


Fuck that. Just post here on t&t. Fuck everyone else.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

I probably gave enough advice to be worth at least aboutapound on this thread this morning.





3 days no flora nova bloom ok


So I recently ran out of Flora nova bloom my plants are already to big The feeding schedule calls for four mls per gallon of grow and four mls per gallon of bloom. Bloom is on its way and I will be about three days without it but everything else is in the system I should be OK right but any...



www.rollitup.org




I bet i don’t even get a like

i used to enjoy helping dudes out. But i have much more fun here in this here sub forum.

for a minute there it would be @Renfro (snaps) or me answering peoples posts in a flash. Now it’s renfro who still digs doing that shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

About to fur this bitch with some 1-5/8 studs and might even rock the rest tonight. Say a prayer for me because i’m pretty hammered now.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I probably gave enough advice to be worth at least aboutapound on this thread this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate all the help you have given me, it has changed everything. You have been doing this for so long I think it is second nature, me not so much.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

I was just kidding. I’ll probably just cut the studs and put them in. Today and finish tomorrow. Lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I was just kidding. I’ll probably just cut the studs and put them in. Today and finish tomorrow. Lol


No rest for the wicked. lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I really appreciate all the help you have given me, it has changed everything. You have been doing this for so long I think it is second nature, me not so much.


Hey! You know i wasn’t talking about you bro. Rite.

it’s funny. The last dude i knew from here that was local to me, he lived in Magalia and doesn’t post here anymore. I just talked to him this morning. Moved back to the east coast cause of the fire. Just had a baby right before the fire but it didn’t get him super close though. Like, super close. Fucked him up still. Anyways, we became good friends. I ended up being his growroom contractor. Good times.
fuck you @AlphaPhase /@CannabisNerd for Not posting here anymore. Fuck you dick! That would be funny if he still logs in and reads this. I think it was because @UncleBuck made him upset in politics. Lmao!

if i remember correctly, we were texting about the fire right when i was evacuating.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> About to fur this bitch with some 1-5/8 studs and might even rock the rest tonight. Say a prayer for me because i’m pretty hammered now.
> View attachment 4530856


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey! You know i wasn’t talking about you bro. Rite.
> 
> it’s funny. The last dude i knew from here that was local to me, he lived in Magalia and doesn’t post here anymore. I just talked to him this morning. Moved back to the east coast cause of the fire. Just had a baby right before the fire but it didn’t get him super close though. Like, super close. Fucked him up still. Anyways, we became good friends. I ended up being his growroom contractor. Good times.
> fuck you @AlphaPhase /@CannabisNerd for Not posting here anymore. Fuck you dick! That would be funny if he still logs in and reads this. I think it was because @UncleBuck made him upset in politics. Lmao!


I know, just taking the time to thank you again. Hell if my back was working right I'd be up there helping where I could. I can read a tape measure, swing a hammer, run a saw, and usually take direction well. You'd probably fire me after awhile cuz I'd ask why are you doing things a certain way...lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


She was such a baby then.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey! You know i wasn’t talking about you bro. Rite.
> 
> it’s funny. The last dude i knew from here that was local to me, he lived in Magalia and doesn’t post here anymore. I just talked to him this morning. Moved back to the east coast cause of the fire. Just had a baby right before the fire but it didn’t get him super close though. Like, super close. Fucked him up still. Anyways, we became good friends. I ended up being his growroom contractor. Good times.
> fuck you @AlphaPhase /@CannabisNerd for Not posting here anymore. Fuck you dick! That would be funny if he still logs in and reads this. I think it was because @UncleBuck made him upset in politics. Lmao!


It baffles me how butt hurt people can get. It’s the internet, don’t like what someone says keep scrolling or here use the ignore button. I’m no badass but nobody gonna run me off from anywhere, especially the internet. If I leave it’s on my own terms period. Just not wired that way.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> It baffles me how butt hurt people can get. It’s the internet, don’t like what someone says keep scrolling or here use the ignore button. I’m no badass but nobody gonna run me off from anywhere, especially the internet. If I leave it’s on my own terms period. Just not wired that way.


What possesses someone to go to a weed site to stir up shit? That is about as anti stoner mentality that I can think of.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> It baffles me how butt hurt people can get. It’s the internet, don’t like what someone says keep scrolling or here use the ignore button. I’m no badass but nobody gonna run me off from anywhere, especially the internet. If I leave it’s on my own terms period. Just not wired that way.





raratt said:


> What possesses someone to go to a weed site to stir up shit? That is about as anti stoner mentality that I can think of.


Real life..... i’m about as liberal as you get, not a new young politically correct one though.. I’ll talk politics til someone says stop too.
i can totally still hang out with someone who doesn’t see things my way. Which in my opinion is clear as fucking day especially with this orange retard we have as president right now. Lmao. But anyways. I got Bernie Bro friends who are almost worse than trump supporters. So hard to talk about politics with them but guess what. We are really good friends, life moves on. It’s fun shit if you ask me. I just refrain, or try to, bringing it here on the internet. Should def not get butt hurt if you go there in the politics section if you ask me though i agree.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> What possesses someone to go to a weed site to stir up shit? That is about as anti stoner mentality that I can think of.


When I first joined I assumed people were smoking babbage Or not smokers at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> When I first joined I assumed people were smoking babbage Or not smokers at all.


I am curious about babbage. It puts me in mind of very early info technology.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious about babbage. It puts me in mind of very early info technology.


Just what I would call garbage. Made up word.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> What possesses someone to go to a weed site to stir up shit? That is about as anti stoner mentality that I can think of.


I grew up in he santa cruz mountains in the eary 70’s. Hippy skippy. Mom was a hippie grew bud. I told you who she bailed in SoCal when i was 1yo. that is pretty funny. She bailed The 100% anti hippie of me and the nation at the time(saying too much) Anyways, i still do have a hard time understanding people who grow and smoke weed how they can cling to conservative politics. I love talking/arguing about it in real life. Me and you had a good talk in front of savemart that one day. It was too easy though, we were pretty much on the same level lol

dems like guns too. Not every Dem wants to kill babies. The absolute worse wedge issues of todays politics. But i sware to god. I do it all the time. If jesus was alive today, he wouldn’t be down with our orange great one or anything he’s about. Anyways. Lmao. What is this thread about? Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Just what I would call garbage. Made up word.


Lol there was a dude called Babbage who built a thing called the difference engine. Sort of a milestone in info tech.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I grew up in he santa cruz mountains in the eary 70’s. Hippy skippy. Mom was a hippie grew bud. I told you who she bailed in SoCal when i was 1yo. that is pretty funny. She bailed The 100% anti hippie of me and the nation at the time(saying too much) Anyways, i still do have a hard time understanding people who grow and smoke weed how they can cling to conservative politics. I love talking/arguing about it in real life. Me and you had a good talk in front of savemart that one day. It was too easy though, we were pretty much on the same level lol
> 
> dems like guns too. Not every Dem wants to kill babies. The absolute worse wedge issues of todays politics. But i sware to god. I do it all the time. If jesus was alive today, he wouldn’t be down with our orange great one or anything he’s about. Anyways. Lmao. What is this threat about? Lol


Honestly I can’t delve to deep into politics. I just don’t know enough to speak factually about it. I can’t watch debates and really have a hard time listening to any of them cuz they are mostly full of shit and would rather argue then actually accomplish anything. IMO. But like you, I’m not gonna let someone’s opinion ruin my day. Now what really gets me fired up and I will debate with anyone is when someone bashes marijuana and starts slinging shit that ain’t true. I even had a debate with a Dr. at work who try saying it was a gateway drug. I said, gateway to where? The pantry... lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

Who’s hungry?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

me @doublejj have very similar political leanings, if not the same. His garden is up in the sticks where the weirdos(i mean consevatives) like to live too. Lmao just kidding. I’m in the same boat. But anyways, you should be all accepting imo, which btw was sort of was what liberal used to encompass. Now it’s a fucking politically correct nightmare. People against other people. Our nation is def not great. This is a pretty good song that can say it better than me. Seen them in like ‘87? At shoreline because of the chicks. Yeah. The chicks! Don’t judge me fuckers!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Who’s hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steak - the final frontier


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Steak - the final frontier
> 
> View attachment 4530956


beer


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 11, 2020)

Mmm...all of a sudden I have a craving for meat...
Dix
In my mouth
Penis


----------



## ismann (Apr 11, 2020)

whoaaaaaa


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Steak - the final frontier
> 
> View attachment 4530956


Fear that cube steak


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> me @doublejj have very similar political leanings, if not the same. His garden is up in the sticks where the weirdos(i mean consevatives) like to live too. Lmao just kidding. I’m in the same boat. But anyways, you should be all accepting imo, which btw was sort of was what liberal used to encompass. Now it’s a fucking politically correct nightmare. People against other people. Our nation is def not great. This is a pretty good song that can say it better than me. Seen them in like ‘87? At shoreline because of the chicks. Yeah. The chicks! Don’t judge me fuckers!


Shangri-la....home away from home


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> About to fur this bitch with some 1-5/8 studs and might even rock the rest tonight. Say a prayer for me because i’m pretty hammered now.
> View attachment 4530856


Nice walker Martha  lol. Looks good dude. How'd you get the floor so shiny? And why knowing itll be covered in tarp and soil lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nice walker Martha  lol. Looks good dude. How'd you get the floor so shiny? And why knowing itll be covered in tarp and soil lol



It’s brand new homie! I haven’t fucked it up yet


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s brand new homie! I haven’t fucked it up yet


That's what they all say until its vent time... "oh my helper broke it"lol


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s brand new homie! I haven’t fucked it up yet


I love you Martha. Someday well touch tips.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I love you Martha. Someday well touch tips.


~ rubs self in indicated location ~


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ~ rubs self in indicated location ~


How you doing brother?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

Top of the mornin to ya... happy Easter stoners and annie.. I love ya


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2020)

​


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I probably gave enough advice to be worth at least aboutapound on this thread this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your efforts were not in vain. I gave you a like. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

You’re welcome 




__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How you doing brother?


A bit hung over but otherwise fat&happy. Thanks for asking! How’s dix with you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

lol it’s Chester, my bff dog


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

Morning fam and happy Easter. I’ll drop this joke in your baskets.





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

FYI.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI.
> View attachment 4531409


Yup. Sitting on porch in Tennessee and it’s coming down. Possible tornadoes and hail. Crazy it’s in the 50’s and we have serious lightning. Guess I’m used to summer storms fueled by heat.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

@mysunnyboy 






TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

Can you tell I’m bored  and need to smoke


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Can you tell I’m bored  and need to smoke


Fuck man, I jjust took a HUGE bong hit and had to sit down.
Balance was fucked up and my vision got blurry.

Sweet. 
-- edit --
On a side note, we had a hard frost last night and some of my marigolds got hammered. 
They made it through the last one and I thought they'd be fine.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

My mom was putting dollar bills in plastic eggs and said, Jer come roll these dollars you’re better at it than me


----------



## srh88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Alright... who gave me the roofie last night


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fucking ambulance chasers


May as well start now, it's like the good old days.
Everything is closed. 

I still remember when everything was closed all the time on Sundays.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

Watching the Masters. Bet Tiger Woods wins


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck man, I jjust took a HUGE bong hit and had to sit down.
> Balance was fucked up and my vision got blurry.
> 
> Sweet.
> ...


I did that when I was 17 when I just moved back to Fresno from Riverside and fainted. I hadn’t smoked in a year and took a fat rip of some old weed my friend found on the side of the bed. I lost a tooth and rearranged a few when I met the street.

Unrelated: You can smell the Cindy 99 from my front door. Smells like I’m composting pineapples lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Alright... who gave me the roofie last night


How’s your butt?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How’s your butt?


Needs about a pound of Chapstick.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How’s your butt?









SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I did that when I was 17 when I just moved back to Fresno from Riverside and fainted. I hadn’t smoked in a year and took a fat rip of some old weed my friend found on the side of the bed. I lost a tooth and rearranged a few when I met the street.
> 
> Unrelated: You can smell the Cindy 99 from my front door. Smells like I’m composting pineapples lol.


Be careful with that Cindy99! 
It's the only strain that has consistently given me anxiety.  

I use C99 only for edibles now. 
It helps counteract the sedative effects of my favorite CBD strain (Farmers Daughter).


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Be careful with that Cindy99!
> It's the only strain that has consistently given me anxiety.
> 
> I use C99 only for edibles now.
> It helps counteract the sedative effects of my favorite CBD strain (Farmers Daughter).


I use the tincture only when I’m about to get hella stuff done. It intensifies my joint, neck and back pain. Gelato works to even me out after a long C99 day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

Penis.






TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2020)

LOL-------->

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243248902792339456
turn on sound


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Alright... who gave me the roofie last night


@Karah


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I did that when I was 17 when I just moved back to Fresno from Riverside and fainted. I hadn’t smoked in a year and took a fat rip of some old weed my friend found on the side of the bed. I lost a tooth and rearranged a few when I met the street.
> 
> Unrelated: You can smell the Cindy 99 from my front door. Smells like I’m composting pineapples lol.


Riverside! I spent some time in San Bernardino/Riverside border. I can't ask when because it would depress me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL-------->
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243248902792339456
> turn on sound


Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Do you guys know who Bi Phakathi is? I hope I’ve spelled his name right.
I’ve been truly inspired.
@ANC have you heard of him? Is he for real?





Meet BI Phakathi: SA's secret Santa


For some of the less fortunate in SA, “Father Christmas” has been around all year, waiting to assist them with their next meal or even a few rand to buy necessities.




www.timeslive.co.za


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2020)

Seen the vids, at the same time, I believe your right hand shouldn't know what your left hand is doing when you help someone, don't go filming it to boost your ego.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

ANC said:


> Seen the vids, at the same time, I believe your right hand shouldn't know what your left hand is doing when you help someone, don't go filming it to boost your ego.


While I agree wholeheartedly, I don’t think he’s doing it to boost his ego but to show how there is a problem in the world with homelessness and hunger. I just stumbled upon it, and I am just truly inspired. I think that is enough.

I am not really affected much by the COVID-19. I’ve watch this guy help and I’m gonna help with my check. And while I should not tell you that I am going to give my money to a food bank. I am telling you in the hope to inspire others. I see this as two different things.

How’s your heart?


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2020)

I think something like 50000 children die every day from hunger...

The world knows all too well there is a problem.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/france-fighter-jet-ejection-scli-intl/index.html

*A 64-year-old French man accidentally ejected himself from a fighter jet at 2,500 feet *

Absolutely howling lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/france-fighter-jet-ejection-scli-intl/index.html
> 
> *A 64-year-old French man accidentally ejected himself from a fighter jet at 2,500 feet *
> 
> Absolutely howling lol


Vive l’éjection


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Vive l’éjection


I picture the poor fellow as George Costanza in a panic


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I picture the poor fellow as George Costanza in a panic


Q: Why are there no French astronauts?

A: Who ever heard of a Frenchman going up?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2020)

Might rain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

WTF?!?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249900930851573763


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> WTF?!?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249900930851573763


A pissed off flying squirrel?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> A pissed off flying squirrel?
> View attachment 4533361


Turns out it's a colugo









Colugo - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Turns out it's a colugo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New term. Hung like a colugo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/20980557060/posts/10157420930557061


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

@doublejj this is my x’s brother n law’s he got last week.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/france-fighter-jet-ejection-scli-intl/index.html
> 
> *A 64-year-old French man accidentally ejected himself from a fighter jet at 2,500 feet *
> 
> Absolutely howling lol


I laughed until I cried over that one!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

Maybe it’s time to cut on the fans in the patio greenhouse.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pseudotrees need love too
> 
> View attachment 4529397


Nice Fat Buds on that lady, bout a pound


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Maybe it’s time to cut on the fans in the patio greenhouse.View attachment 4533758


Damn. 109


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

As you may know I don’t drink and certainly not beer. Until now


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn. 109


Doesn’t feel that bad in there actual. When I had a clear plastic top it felt like I was an ant under a magnifying glass.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 15, 2020)

Last night I told my wife. I think I’m gonna quit smoking for 2-3 days to get rid of this lingering cough.......I then proceeded to roll 3 fat blunts lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Last night I told my wife. I think I’m gonna quit smoking for 2-3 days to get rid of this lingering cough.......I then proceeded to roll 3 fat blunts lol.


Where normally you would roll 6?

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 15, 2020)

Paraffine hand dips are unbelievable


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Last night I told my wife. I think I’m gonna quit smoking for 2-3 days to get rid of this lingering cough.......I then proceeded to roll 3 fat blunts lol.


I love you


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Paraffine hand dips are unbelievable


They are a relaxing experience. I like them.


Almost as much fun as a Testicuzzi.












The Testicuzzi comes in two different versions, one that's battery powered, and will actually bow bubbles under your balls for the ultimate relaxation, and *there's a version that's not powered, though you can use a tube to blow bubbles manually. *














The Testicuzzi Is a Battery Powered Mini Jacuzzi For Your Balls


There are times when your body needs a Jacuzzi after long days of hard laborious work, and then there are times when your balls need a good Jacuzzi session after getting hit by a baseball, an accident...




odditymall.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

Got my money back from the govt, there are benefits to direct deposit, didn't have to look at the name on the check.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Gotta love the Jewish lesbians, always stoners


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Gotta love the Jewish lesbians, always stoners


think she's bi...I would so be the meat in a Illana and Abbi sammich


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> think she's bi so...


You can have your dreams lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)

It is the year 2053. Stephen takes the last roll of toilet paper his grandfather bought in 2020, from the cupboard.
Soon things are going to get interesting.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

Creeper bud !!! Goddamn if I don’t love me some good creeper bud .


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2020)

Everything in the world is either a potato or not a potato.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Everything in the world is either a potato or not a potato.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

My soul hurts meow .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> My soul hurts now .


On the street I am known as Soul Maim.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Everything in the world is either a potato or not a potato.


Until you kiss a bee.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> It is the year 2053. Stephen takes the last roll of toilet paper his grandfather bought in 2020, from the cupboard.
> Soon things are going to get interesting.


But does Stephen dare risk breaking the seal on the bunker? What is the brave new postapocalyptic world like?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

Covid 19 is killing at creative levels unseen until now .


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Everything in the world is either a potato or not a potato.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But does Stephen dare risk breaking the seal on the bunker? What is the brave new postapocalyptic world like?



Stephen is a BITCH !! He took the family fortune and WHIPED his ass with it . Pa pa is rolling over in is grave . FAMILY INHERITANCE gone ! Public school now .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Covid 19 is killing at creative levels unseen until now .


Not even close.
1918 Spanish flu:
*Global deaths:* over 50 million (675,000 in the United States); the death rate was around 2 percent

We don't need more Chicken Littles around.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not even close.
> 1918 Spanish flu:
> *Global deaths:* over 50 million (675,000 in the United States); the death rate was around 2 percent


Yea but the spanish flu didn’t stifle riu creativity at the numbers of covid 19 has now . I defer to the
(potato song ) awww the good ole days


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yea but the spanish flu didn’t stifle riu creativity at the numbers of covid 19 has now I defer to the
> (potato song )


Too the contrary. Necessity is the mother..............


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

Lol,all right then ! I Defer to this BOMB ASSED creeper bud .


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Was magical. We hid it well.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

“Can I pet t that dog”


----------



## Chew420 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey i am trying to find some info about using quantum board heatsinks to mount cobs like citizen clu 1212 or cree cxb 3590. I cant seem to find any info regarding mounting any cobs to a slate 2 QB heatsink. If anyone has any input that would be awesome like how many cobs you can safely mount to each heatsink and what you can run them safely at? Please help ladies and gentlemen thanks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

Chew420 said:


> Hey i am trying to find some info about using quantum board heatsinks to mount cobs like citizen clu 1212 or cree cxb 3590. I cant seem to find any info regarding mounting any cobs to a slate 2 QB heatsink. If anyone has any input that would be awesome like how many cobs you can safely mount to each heatsink and what you can run them safely at? Please help ladies and gentlemen thanks.


Hit the LED thread and look for Airwalker 16


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Good session ,gotta go bake something sweet for all this in house high maintenance !!! At the end of the day “can I pet that dog “ lol ,creeper bud ,breed for that .


No offense intended. If that was any creepier you would be putting on a dog costume and petting your self. Peace out.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2020)

Chew420 said:


> Hey i am trying to find some info about using quantum board heatsinks to mount cobs like citizen clu 1212 or cree cxb 3590. I cant seem to find any info regarding mounting any cobs to a slate 2 QB heatsink. If anyone has any input that would be awesome like how many cobs you can safely mount to each heatsink and what you can run them safely at? Please help ladies and gentlemen thanks.




Welcome to TnT!

You have entered the land of no shame.






Try this link.




__





Search results for query: cree cxb 3590.






www.rollitup.org





Now you are requested to pass the hazing phase.

How many dix can fit in your mouth at one time?









Please keep your hands and feet inside at all times and buckle up, this is a wild ride!







There will be no tariff placed on your reply to THIS post.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No offense intended. If that was any creepier you would be putting on a dog costume and petting your self. Peace out.


Meh .not your best effort ,kinda brick but all good ,I sink bong the FUCK. out of brick ,I’m not an elitist prick ,mark it down


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Meh .not your best effort ,kinda brick but all good ,I sink bongo the FUCK. out of brick ,I’m not an elitist prick ,mark it down


I have no F-N idea what you just said. But, okay.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

I know , best wishes on your path


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Chocolate milk and pizza rolls. Breakfast of champions


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Chocolate milk and pizza rolls. Breakfast of champions


Or this. Well smoker is for dinner.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4537916


Looking good brother 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4537916


Screw the quarantine, wino Barbie and I are heading up!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Screw the quarantine, wino Barbie and I are heading up!


Ya'll gonna hit the beach on the way? I heard they're packed again


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ya'll gonna hit the beach on the way? I heard they're packed again


Isn’t that crazy? And it’s packed too!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ya'll gonna hit the beach on the way? I heard they're packed again


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2020)

For essential activities.

3hrs in the morning and 3hrs in the evening


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2020)

Lunchtime.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2020)

I swear...lol.

I live in the mountains above the ocean, lots of excellent hiking trails here. I've NEVER seen so many people on the trails as I have when the quarantine began. I mean, first of all, go spread disease in your OWN neighborhood. Secondly, when did all these people suddenly become lovers of the outdoors? LOL fucking posers.

Same goes for the beach by my house. These people will go 2 years without even SEEING the ocean, but tell them they're not allowed to go there, and all of a sudden it's the ONLY place they wanna be, and they're whining about their freedom...lol...

I mean, really? You don't even LIKE going to the beach! AAAARRRRG!!!!! GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I swear...lol.
> 
> I live in the mountains above the ocean, lots of excellent hiking trails here. I've NEVER seen so many people on the trails as I have when the quarantine began. I mean, first of all, go spread disease in your OWN neighborhood. Secondly, when did all these people suddenly become lovers of the outdoors? LOL fucking posers.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2020)

I love this girl. She is dark and smart a la Fiona Apple and Tori Amos...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2020)

Muhammad Ali sure is winning a lot of fights on ESPN today.

He lost one to Frazier earlier and Joe wouldn't do an interview after it was over. Needed to go right to the hospital I think.


Doesn't look like the face of a winner. He still got 2.5 million though. Unbelievable money in 1971.


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Muhammad Ali sure is winning a lot of fights on ESPN today.
> 
> He lost one to Frazier earlier and Joe wouldn't do an interview after it was over. Needed to go right to the hospital I think.
> 
> ...





Ali did not unleash the Rope a Dope until his 1974 Rumble in the Jungle match against George Foreman. 








Rumble in the Jungle pitted the undefeated world heavyweight champion George Foreman against challenger Muhammad Ali, the former heavyweight champion. The event had an attendance of 60,000 people. Ali won by knockout, putting Foreman down just before the end of the eighth round.






Ali comments on the Rope a Dope with Howard Cosell.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4538372
> 
> Ali did not unleash the Rope a Dope until his 1974 Rumble in the Jungle match against George Foreman.
> View attachment 4538366
> ...


That rope a dope used to drive me insane.

Get the hell off the ropes before you get clipped. He always won though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4538372
> 
> Ali did not unleash the Rope a Dope until his 1974 Rumble in the Jungle match against George Foreman.
> View attachment 4538366
> ...


Love


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I love this girl. She is dark and smart a la Fiona Apple and Tori Amos...


What? Seriously? I guess I should start listening to her cause I do love Tori Amos


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4538379


Wino Barbie lost


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2020)

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/10-apple-varieties-once-thought-extinct-are-rediscovered-pacific-northwest-180974694/

*Ten Apple Varieties Once Thought Extinct Rediscovered in Pacific Northwest*
*The “lost” apples will help restore genetic, culinary diversity to a crop North America once produced in astonishing variety*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/10-apple-varieties-once-thought-extinct-are-rediscovered-pacific-northwest-180974694/
> 
> *Ten Apple Varieties Once Thought Extinct Rediscovered in Pacific Northwest*
> *The “lost” apples will help restore genetic, culinary diversity to a crop North America once produced in astonishing variety*


And there’s no Bigfoot? Why did my phone just capitalize Bigfoot?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2020)

*Happy National Horny Day! 
*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> *Happy National Horny Day!
> View attachment 4538614*


Some of us just call it Sunday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> *Happy National Horny Day!
> View attachment 4538614*


^^^ yes

Yes







yes, yes







Definitely


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/10-apple-varieties-once-thought-extinct-are-rediscovered-pacific-northwest-180974694/
> 
> *Ten Apple Varieties Once Thought Extinct Rediscovered in Pacific Northwest*
> *The “lost” apples will help restore genetic, culinary diversity to a crop North America once produced in astonishing variety*


I wonder sometimes how many things survive because we can't find them. I also wonder how long until we kill them again now that we found them.


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2020)

Excited dolphins at an aquarium do an upside-down impression of their new Sloth friend | Business Insider


Dolphins at the Texas State Aquarium were thrilled to meet Chico the sloth, but Chico only opened his eyes a few times to look at them.




www.businessinsider.co.za


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2020)

Denver won super bowl 33...


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

Placer mining for penis...


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)

Soon the question will be how long can we deal with not running the AC?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Soon the question will be how long can we deal with not running the AC?
> View attachment 4539842


We do the same. Heater is actually still on over here... from time to time. We're pretty close to the coast so it still gets cool.



SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We do the same. Heater is actually still on over here... from time to time. We're pretty close to the coast so it still gets cool.
> 
> View attachment 4539856
> 
> SH420


Our heater is on, but it hasn't kicked on in awhile.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our heater is on, but it hasn't kicked on in awhile.


 
It just started raining. WTF? 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It just started raining. WTF?
> 
> SH420


They said it was supposed to stay in the mountains today. So much for that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I love this girl. She is dark and smart a la Fiona Apple and Tori Amos...


Did you see her on carpool Karaoke? So Charming and adorable, hard to believe she's only 19.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It just started raining. WTF?
> 
> SH420


Here too lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Here too lol


Not here in meep meep country


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 20, 2020)

Not here either


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Here too lol


You're kinda down the street from me, right? Aren't you in Paso Robles? 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You're kinda down the street from me, right? Aren't you in Paso Robles?
> 
> SH420


Yeah. I was surprised when it started ,wasn't expecting anything. The radar map showed the southernmost part of the front around Santa Maria/Lompoc moving due east, and breaking up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Or this. Well smoker is for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there..... (licks lips).... uh.... fish in there? (Fiddles with trousers)


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Are there..... (licks lips).... uh.... fish in there? (Fiddles with trousers)


~civil defense sirens~


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Are there..... (licks lips).... uh.... fish in there? (Fiddles with trousers)


I posted a bass in the fishing thread.. nice fish in there...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you see her on carpool Karaoke? So Charming and adorable, hard to believe she's only 19.


I like her youthful energy and personality. I also like the fact that she has a bangin' body with double Ds, yet she dresses in that baggy LA style to hide it, and let's her talent get noticed instead. That's rare...














She's so cute in this episode of Hot Ones -


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Are there..... (licks lips).... uh.... fish in there? (Fiddles with trousers)


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4540038



That's macho and hawt. I'd let you manhandle my troot anytime...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2020)

Holy shit! Unbridled mayhem. I was gonna write a blow by blow commentary, but it would take a week. Savage...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2582465702026196


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2020)

If there was ever a time to put the tent back up that time is now. Stay safe bitches.


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah ,my tent is loving seeing me every day... heck, I even cut 30 clones today...


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2020)

The penguins are here in Sout Africa...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2020)

kinetic said:


> If there was ever a time to put the tent back up that time is now. Stay safe bitches.


WB!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I like her youthful energy and personality. I also like the fact that she has a bangin' body with double Ds, yet she dresses in that baggy LA style to hide it, and let's her talent get noticed instead. That's rare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a vegan and chews with her mouth open.  I wish I didn't see that lol... I still think her smile is dreamy.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

@cannabineer 









Drink Your Weed: How Cannabis Beverages Finally Took Off


Edibles have been the breakout star of cannabis legalization — but drinkables could offer a whole new kind of high




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame alcohol + cannabis is currently illegal.

Cool to see that they’ve found a solution (technically a suspension) to the problem of an oily drug in an aqueous medium.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4537916


Nice job....

So when should I be over?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice job....
> 
> So when should I be over?


Oh man that was Saturday. Killer food and that bass I posted. Great day...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh man that was Saturday. Killer food and that bass I posted. Great day...


I'd bet man...still looks good. Nice job. 

Me and the wife are trying to figure out what we are gonna do tonight. Told her we can try pork chop sandwiches tonight?

Might get my way.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'd bet man...still looks good. Nice job.
> 
> Me and the wife are trying to figure out what we are gonna do tonight. Told her we can try pork chop sandwiches tonight?
> 
> Might get my way.


What ever happen with your tomato plant that went for a really long time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4540038


it looks like you're about to slap that fish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What ever happen with your tomato plant that went for a really long time?


Finished it, dried it,  

8ft tall, big and beautiful...should see the new experimental tomato


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it looks like you're about to slap that fish.


I already had


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2020)

Well looks like pancakes and eggs tonight. Breakfast for dinner night...don't mind at all. Glad we stocked up on stuff.

Pork chop sandwiches tomorrow, still have to pickup a few things...like lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2020)

Steamed mussels and poached shrimp for dinner, with some chips, salsa, and guacamole for good measure.

Send beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Steamed mussels and poached shrimp for dinner, with some chips, salsa, and guacamole for good measure.
> 
> Send beer


I'll have one or two for ya...ok 6 or more u talked me into it


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'll have one or two for ya...ok 6 or more u talked me into it


brew bros
~wipes tear~


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2020)

Here’s the plan...

Chip, 

then pico on top, 

guacamole on top of the pico, 

then a poached shrimp on top of the guacamole. 


Repeat as necessary


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm not a reader, but this sounds interesting:




__





Amazon.com: Home Baked: My Mom, Marijuana, and the Stoning of San Francisco: 9780358006091: Volz, Alia: Books


Amazon.com: Home Baked: My Mom, Marijuana, and the Stoning of San Francisco: 9780358006091: Volz, Alia: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 21, 2020)

It’s so weird, so quiet. I can hear the coyotes puppies. 
No cars, trucks, airplanes or helicopters. The contrails have been gloriously absent.


----------



## ismann (Apr 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s so weird, so quiet. I can hear the coyotes puppies.
> No cars, trucks, airplanes or helicopters. The contrails have been gloriously absent.


I wish. I live next to LAX.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

ismann said:


> I wish. I live next to LAX.


Sorry.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s so weird, so quiet. I can hear the coyotes puppies.
> No cars, trucks, airplanes or helicopters. The contrails have been gloriously absent.


It's like that every night for me, and I'm 25 minutes from LAX....Blessed to live in one of the only rural parts of LA that is still relatively close to all the action. Well, I feel you on the planes and helicopters though. It's been nice out, a lot more birds it seems like...lol



ismann said:


> I wish. I live next to LAX.


Come on up to Topanga Cyn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Steamed mussels and poached shrimp for dinner, with some chips, salsa, and guacamole for good measure.
> 
> Send beer


Momma made Moose Spagetti w/ fresh parm & a peach cobbler + french vanella for dinner.
~stretches & pats full belly~

Damn, that was really good!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma made Moose Spagetti w/ fresh parm & a peach cobbler + french vanella for dinner.
> ~stretches & pats full belly~
> 
> Damn, that was really good!


I picked up some ice cream that just straight tastes like Hot Cocoa. It's wonderul. I made a peach cobbler last week! Rocking the blueberry pie right now.


And fresh parm is where it's at. All we eat in this house, and 95% of the time is Parmagiano Reggiano, which is THE parmesan...My brother lived in Parma, Italy for a year...Parma...as in Parmagiano Reggiano...lol. They are also famous for Prosciutto di Parma, probably the best prosciutto made in the world.

When my brother came home from Italy, he brought like a 12lb leg of prosciutto and 20lbs of parmagiano...and he doesn't even eat meat


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma made Moose Spagetti w/ fresh parm & a peach cobbler + french vanella for dinner.
> ~stretches & pats full belly~
> 
> Damn, that was really good!


And I had vegetable rice porridge with an egg soft poached in it. Be happy to eat real food again.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2020)

ismann said:


> I wish. I live next to LAX.


My kids are close to you, Santa Monica.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2020)

What’s up fam. I’m at the tire shop and this young guy comes in driving a bubba truck. ( jacked up big tires) big for nothing.
employee: can you pull up on the lift or would you rather we did it?
Dude: lift? Uh I guess I could 

Most guys round here that drive bubba trucks are better suited to smart cars...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up fam. I’m at the tire shop and this young guy comes in driving a bubba truck. ( jacked up big tires) big for nothing.
> employee: can you pull up on the lift or would you rather we did it?
> Dude: lift? Uh I guess I could
> 
> Most guys round here that drive bubba trucks are better suited to smart cars...


I always let them if they ask. No matter the vehicle. Insurance reasons


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I always let them if they ask. No matter the vehicle. Insurance reasons


Yeah. I found it odd the guy even asked him. Didn’t ask me for anything except my keys.
they did have me back out myself.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2020)

Be careful out there...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

Not really sure how this happened. This is in the covid checkpoint. Lots of cones and cars and slow speed. Looks like he just drove in. Dumbass. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

Anyone try an ice cream truck lately? I flagged him down and he got me for $18. Damn tacos...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Not really sure how this happened. This is in the covid checkpoint. Lots of cones and cars and slow speed. Looks like he just drove in. Dumbass. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumb asses driving street racers on grass.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Anyone try an ice cream truck lately? I flagged him down and he got me for $18. Damn tacos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw one about a week ago. Doing about 35 in the snow. ??????????????


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dumb asses driving street racers on grass.


Florida’s finest...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I saw one about a week ago. Doing about 35 in the snow. ??????????????


No snow here. Lol. This dude was creeping along. Looking for business. Thanked me about half a dozen times. Probably most business he seen all day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Not really sure how this happened. This is in the covid checkpoint. Lots of cones and cars and slow speed. Looks like he just drove in. Dumbass. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a FHP rig?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Florida’s finest...


Had a racoon eat an underground yellow jacket nest I had to poison as it was directly next to my front door. It ended up in my neighbors backyard across the street. They thought it was rabid. Sadly poisoned by me inadvertently. The city of Wyoming police showed up and fired 3 shots from his 9mm and had to retrieve his ar-15 and squeeze off 4 more rounds before finally put it out of its misery at 30 ft. Gotta love em.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> No snow here. Lol. This dude was creeping along. Looking for business. Thanked me about half a dozen times. Probably most business he seen all day.


So much for safety. We have a questionable sanitation guy. No snow on ground. Just still falling.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks like a FHP rig?


Yup


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So much for safety. We have a questionable sanitation guy. No snow on ground. Just still falling.


He actually was ok. He had a mask that covered most of his face and put on new gloves as he was waiting on my selection. I’m ok with that. Seemed to be trying.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Anyone try an ice cream truck lately? I flagged him down and he got me for $18. Damn tacos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did NOT need to see that!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> He actually was ok. He had a mask that covered most of his face and put on new gloves as he was waiting on my selection. I’m ok with that. Seemed to be trying.


You tend to feel compelled to bathe after transacting with ours. How about them $4 Froze Toes? With the crack your teeth gumball on the big toe.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Not really sure how this happened. This is in the covid checkpoint. Lots of cones and cars and slow speed. Looks like he just drove in. Dumbass. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap is THROUGH THE FREAKIN WHEEL? WTF?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You tend to feel compelled to bathe after transacting with ours. How about them $4 Froze Toes? With the crack your teeth gumball on the big toe.


Lol. His was the everything $3 truck. And granddaughter got the gum ball.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The strap is THROUGH THE FREAKIN WHEEL? WTF?


Flat tread. Hence stuck on damp grass.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The strap is THROUGH THE FREAKIN WHEEL? WTF?


Lol yeah. Attached to the flatbed tow truck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The strap is THROUGH THE FREAKIN WHEEL? WTF?


And it looks like it will do great things under tension to the rear bodywork.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And it looks like it will do great things under tension to the rear bodywork.


Nothing suggested how he got there. Only car, no tore up grass. Congested area. Must be why the checkpoint lanes were closed. That was right at the entrance to where you stop.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Nothing suggested how he got there. Only car, no tore up grass. Congested area. Must be why the checkpoint lanes were closed. That was right at the entrance to where you stop.


When I lived in Florida I always called the state police 'safari cops' brown/black cars and they always hid off the road.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2020)

We called troopers "Bumble Bee's" due to the paint scheme.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4544369


damn that’s super cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4544369


The last two pic's are Jack up rigs for shallow water (relatively) oil drilling ops.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The last two pic's are Jack up rigs for shallow water (relatively) oil drilling ops.


And that boat can hold 3 of em!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4544369


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4544408


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4544419


I’m a master baiter


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m a master baiter
> 
> View attachment 4544428


Nice. You can use the same method to catch alligators


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth 

My youngest is thinking of enlisting in OCS any advise as to which direction he should go?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> My youngest is thinking of enlisting in OCS any advise as to which direction he should go?


One does not "enlist in OCS" unless they have a college degree, though things may have changed since 2000 when I retired. PM me specifics.
In my time you applied for the academy upon joining or enlisted & then had the opportunity to apply for a position in OCS which always required an endorsement from a senior officer or a highly placed individual (congressman, senator etc...).
Again, PM please.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nice. You can use the same method to catch alligators
> View attachment 4544432


What crazy motherfucker would want that as a pet? Lol.
I just colored my hair black. No one is going to recognize me , especially my repeat older patients . Hee hee. They are going to be like, what happened to the person that used to work here. I will tell them they left and I am the new improvement. Nice to meet you!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)

Was thinking about how I need to transplant some of the honey rock starts then this came 2 mins later. Must be a sign from the ganja gods. In the a.m. it shall be done.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Was thinking about how I need to transplant some of the honey rock starts then this came 2 mins later. Must be a sign from the ganja gods. In the a.m. it shall be done.View attachment 4545242


It is truly a miracle. Praise jeebus.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> It is truly a miracle. Praise jeebus.
> View attachment 4545380


I know the free Willy kid in real life, smoked weed with him a bunch.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 25, 2020)

My wife is perturbed at me because I won't stop singing:

"Meghan Markel does your pussy sparkle? Joanna Gaines do you have panty stains?"

Over and over.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)

Done. Even did the pumpkin, strawberry and Armenian cukes in the garden bed on the south side.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife is perturbed at me because I won't stop singing:
> 
> "Meghan Markel does your pussy sparkle? Joanna Gaines do you have panty stains?"
> 
> Over and over.


Sing the song of our people


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 25, 2020)

I just thought of this.

When I first came into TNT I got a message in my inbox from Annie that read:

"Listen, you fuck. IM your Grandma now. You got it?"

My response:

"Yes grandma. Sorry, Grandma. It won't happen again, grandma.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm reviewing my exotic drug collection looking for a cheap thrill. That's a strange ass imprint telling me 'go ahead, it's OK'.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 25, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4545565
> I'm reviewing my exotic drug collection looking for a cheap thrill. That's a strange ass imprint telling me 'go ahead, it's OK'.


rotate it clockwise. It's a buddha. Those should be great.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> rotate it clockwise. It's a buddha. Those should be great.


Son of a bitch, it is a little Buddha guy!

I had no idea I had religious drugs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife is perturbed at me because I won't stop singing:
> 
> "Meghan Markel does your pussy sparkle? Joanna Gaines do you have panty stains?"
> 
> Over and over.


"She's got nasty britches, I bet her pussy itches".


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife is perturbed at me because I won't stop singing:
> 
> "Meghan Markel does your pussy sparkle? Joanna Gaines do you have panty stains?"
> 
> Over and over.


Write one for a Kardashian.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Write one for a Kardashian.


Kim K go TF away.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Kim K go TF away.


It needs Bobby’s unique and lyrical phrases with gynecological content.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4546849


Progeria?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2020)

While looking online for pipes @cannabineer 




__





Glass Pipes Polar Bear Collectable Tobacco Pipe - Etsy


Collectable Tobacco Pipe Polar Bear Borosilicate Tobacco Pipe. 4 inches long. This piece has a medium size bowl, is properly annealed and has the right number of holes in the right places. Each piece is hand made so the design has its own Personality. ALL GLASS! No paint is ever used. Instagram




www.etsy.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> While looking online for pipes @cannabineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> While looking online for pipes @cannabineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hesitate to ask which end you draw from.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hesitate to ask which end you draw from.


I had the same concern and looked real close. Face.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Which one of you is this?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Which one of you is this?


Nah I’m too hairy. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Nah I’m too hairy. Lol


I guess a unicorn is out of the question.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess a unicorn is out of the question.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

They are hatching.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4547800
> They are hatching.


Do you keep them to control garden pests?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you keep them to control garden pests?


They are wild. I don't keep them they go where they will ;D


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4547800
> They are hatching.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They are wild. I don't keep them they go where they will ;D


I guess you'd need a pretty good bug infestation to keep a few of those fed.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

lokie said:


>


I hope my hummingbirds have the sense to stay away!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess you'd need a pretty good bug infestation to keep a few of those fed.


The hummingbirds hunt my landscaping and I think they ate the majority of them. I'll keep watch, but after Lokie's video it makes sense why they are high up on the menu.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4548334


What is that?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What is that?


Syrphid fly. I have them in all 3 greenhouses. This one is very protective of a particular squash plant in the patio gh. It darts at me when I get near it. Must be some babies under those leaves


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

FYI:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2020)

I need to get high


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> View attachment 4548452


You'd think originating from Dix and being the Thunderbirds they could do a better job of air dix! I'm disappointed. But not yet high.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I need to get high


GMTA, and then go and chop more


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Fuck! Work can be so frustrating! Relying on others is just shit!
@Singlemalt , I have a supplier off of commerce way in PR. Go find Alex and kick him in the mallard for me! Fucker!

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> GMTA, and then go and chop more


Hug you back. What’s GMTA?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fuck! Work can be so frustrating! Relying on others is just shit!
> @Singlemalt , I have a supplier off of commerce way in PR. Go find Alex and kick him in the mallard for me! Fucker!
> 
> SH420


Hell, I'll burn him out if you want; and blame it on @mr sunshine , maybe that will flush him out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hug you back. What’s GMTA?


Greater Toronto Marketing Alliance?
Go To My Apartment?
Gauge and ToolMakers Association?



















Great Minds Think Alike.
You're welcome.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

Grab My Tits Asshole?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hell, I'll burn him out if you want; and blame it on @mr sunshine , maybe that will flush him out


There's that thug life shit coming out of you again. 
Thanks bro, I'll call you when... er uh, if I ever need help getting rid of bodies 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> if I ever need help getting rid of bodies


I know places they will never be found, just sayin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

I think @GreatwhiteNorth may have dyslexia


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's that thug life shit coming out of you again.
> Thanks bro, I'll call you when... er uh, if I ever need help getting rid of bodies
> 
> SH420


LOL, blame it on my time with the Bloods


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know places they will never be found, just sayin.


Thanks @raratt , I knew you were shady as fuck!
Nice to have friends. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> View attachment 4548452


Princeton is conspicuously absent


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hug you back. What’s GMTA?


General Motors Truck Assistance


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> View attachment 4548452


The People-
"I think we should start putting money back in the hands of Americans that way they can feel better and boost the economy"

Our Government-
"LOL Airplane go fast"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2020)

Baby yoda in the building!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's that thug life shit coming out of you again.
> Thanks bro, I'll call you when... er uh, if I ever need help getting rid of bodies
> 
> SH420


You can take the boy out of Burbank but you can't take the Burbank outta the boy.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks @raratt , I knew you were shady as fuck!
> Nice to have friends.
> 
> SH420


Always have a plan for best/worst case scenarios. My 7MM mag shoots flat to 350 yards, the 8MM Mauser could lob one in from a long ways away.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Baby yoda in the building!View attachment 4548702


That’s just @srh88’s avi on Valium


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Baby yoda in the building!View attachment 4548702


Sweet. He kicks butt...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks @raratt , I knew you were shady as fuck!
> Nice to have friends.
> 
> SH420


Friends are always nice....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


I FUCKING LOVE Jane’s Addiction and you played my favorite song 

we’ve gotta hang out some day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Deputies say Florida man had enough fentanyl to create 500,000 fatal doses - NewsBreak


Deputies obtained a warrant to search Gayle’s home Friday and said they discovered more than 2.2 pounds of fentanyl, the Tampa Bay Times reported. In addition to the synthetic opioid pain reliever, deputies found half an ounce of hashish...




www.newsbreakapp.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2020)

I won a cardiac stress test on the Dr's "wheel of what's wrong today".

No caffeine till after the test at noon.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

What kind of scam are all these calls and texts from Arizona trying to buy a house I supposedly own in Arizona?

I just text back to stop over. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

I haven’t taken a shower in 4 days, and I’m trying to get motivated to take one but I’m feeling lazy today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> I haven’t taken a shower in 4 days, and I’m trying to get motivated to take one but I’m feeling lazy today.


I believe that


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Actually just took one after this post. It feels good now. Clean 




mysunnyboy said:


> I believe that


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Actually just took one after this post. It feels good now. Clean


I don’t believe you, @Heavystinker86


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What kind of scam are all these calls and texts from Arizona trying to buy a house I supposedly own in Arizona?
> 
> I just text back to stop over. Fuck 'em.
> 
> View attachment 4549399View attachment 4549400


Google that phone number. There's a few reports with the exact same message. 



https://api.twilio.com/2010-04-01/Accounts/AC1a3140a8a2e2af9f8580ccfa46a022cb/Recordings/RE9126167443d25aabb1f1679ca77e3f84.mp3


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

FYI


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Love Jane's addiction....

Remember seeing them in concert, talk about a billing


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 29, 2020)

@mysunnyboy i get delivery too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @mysunnyboy i get delivery too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a wal-mart bag. 
I didn't know they sold weed...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

I stumbled onto this during my daily bong, coffee, youtube routine. 




Could've been the weed, but I found it fascinating.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a wal-mart bag.
> I didn't know they sold weed...


Tough times. Gotta keep more employees working


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Tough times. Gotta keep more employees working


I’m all for Great Value brand bud


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m all for Great Value brand bud


Me too.. these fools round here try knocking heads off like @tyler.durden. That’s why I switched to Walmart.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

@raratt this made me think of you...lol





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m all for Great Value brand bud


Great value brand poptarts are better then real ones. Way more filling


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Great value brand poptarts are better then real ones. Way more filling


I love their Tartar sauce and their Horseradish sauce. I didn't want to like it but it was good


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I love their Tartar sauce and their Horseradish sauce. I didn't want to like it but it was good


I never tried their horse radish but I'm not so into the sauce. I like shit in the jar you gotta scoop out


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Great value brand poptarts are better then real ones. Way more filling


Their frozen onion rings are half the price of the big brands and they’re sorta bangin. I eat them with a killer chipotle aioli I reverse-engineered from the angels’ tears a local gastropub serves. Or served. We live, alas, in interesting times.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2020)

Dinner


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Dinner
> View attachment 4550944


Belongs in Beautiful


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2020)

Damn, looks wonderful




I wish I had a Chinese wife  cook


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt this made me think of you...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave up on bottles though, too much hassle to recycle them. I can fit a 30 pack on one shelf section of my fridge, it's like they knew the size of them or something...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt this made me think of you...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So uhh... tik tok huh?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So uhh... tik tok huh?


Yeah bro. I passed a lot of time after my breakup with it. And keep going back lol. Funny shit. I don’t make any.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn, looks wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she comes in handy. The cook. Although sometimes the wife will give me a handy.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 30, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Dinner
> View attachment 4550944


I'd stick my dick in the bok choy


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah she comes in handy.


Just gotta keep pushing the button.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah bro. I passed a lot of time after my breakup with it. And keep going back lol. Funny shit. I don’t make any.


I seen your tik toks. My favorite is the silence of the lambs part with the tucked weener. Too bad it the song was copyrighted and you had to use the benny hill song. It was still art though and only made me respect you more


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Dinner
> View attachment 4550944


Where's the bat soup?


----------



## neosapien (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Where's the bat soup?


We don't eat bat. On Thursdays. That's what bat soup Saturdays are for.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 1, 2020)

Why do you all pretend to be somebody else?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Why do you all pretend to be somebody else?


Who’s pretending? Just so I know who the posers are...


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

neosapien said:


> We don't eat bat. On Thursdays. That's what bat soup Saturdays are for.


Ahhh thank you, for a moment I went batshit!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh thank you, for a moment I went batshit!


Just a moment?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

How could you eat this?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Just a moment?


I have to spread it out between apeshit, going bananas, menopausal madness, bloody crazy and finally weapons grade crazy, et al.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Why do you all pretend to be somebody else?


You dare ask this when plainly this is your game, Heavysockpuppet? Obvious misdirection is obvious


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You dare ask this when plainly this is your game, Heavysockpuppet? Obvious misdirection is obvious


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Why do you all pretend to be somebody else?


Who am I pretending to be? 

Why are you pretending to be special?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

This behemoth landed in Anchorage yesterday.
Antonov An-225


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Why do you all pretend to be somebody else?


You remind me of Drowning Man


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This behemoth landed in Anchorage yesterday.
> Antonov An-225


Just look at those tailplanes. We had to do heavy mods on a Jumbo to ferry the Shuttle. For the Soviet equivalent, the Buran, that thing was predesigned.


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You remind me of Drowning Man


Man I forgot about him then remembered and felt bad. Hope he's doing alright. That dude had it rough as hell lol


----------



## neosapien (May 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How could you eat this?
> 
> View attachment 4551475


I would venture to guess with some star anise and Szechuan peppercorns he's fucking delicious. 

Is cute looking though.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

Fruit bat is a delicacy on Guam, that's why they are almost extinct there. I was getting ice cream in a freezer on island and they had one stored in the same freezer, kinda freaked me out at the time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

Monster dog went in to the groomer to have his nails clipped - he absolutely refuses to allow me to do it.
One gal laying on him hugging his neck & another clipping - second nail & he's growling like a freakin lion.

These girls are awesome!


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Monster dog went in to the groomer to have his nails clipped - he absolutely refuses to allow me to do it.
> One gal laying on him hugging his neck & another clipping - second nail & he's growling like a freakin lion.
> 
> These girls are awesome!


Do they cut men's nails also? Asking for a friend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do they cut men's nails also? Asking for a friend.


Not sure, but I can.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

ANC said:


>


He needs a tricorn too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He needs a tricorn too.


He's Badass no doubt!


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's Badass no doubt!


Biting one's own finger off is worthy of a pirate rating.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)

Evening fam. Came to my buddy’s and found myself by myself smoking a couple blunts and having a few beers. They went to bed. 8:30pm  I have fish stories, but they are the one that got away. 3 times


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Came to my buddy’s and found myself by myself smoking a couple blunts and having a few beers. They went to bed. 8:30pm  I have fish stories, but they are the one that got away. 3 times
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4552181


I looked up and thought gee it's not even dark here......... oops wrong coast.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not sure, but I can.
> 
> View attachment 4552139


I have a pocket chainsaw also. Not a Husky though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a pocket chainsaw also. Not a Husky though.


Stock photo.
Mine are actually Stihl.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stock photo.
> Mine are actually Stihl.


Yup, Stihl with 24" bar, god I love that machine.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 1, 2020)

I’m just a little ticked off and disappointed. I had to drive 30 mins and pay $200 for a half oz of wedding cake and I get home and it’s not even wedding cake. They said it came strate from the dispensary at Colorado. Bull shit. I got more high off the resin in my bongs. From now on I’m saving my resin. Bum not high unless I spit into a towel almost throw up or almost pass out. Lol


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

I have a Poulan, 14" I think. does what I need it to. Got it on sale 50% off.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a Poulan, 14" I think. does what I need it to. Got it on sale 50% off.


I had one years ago, it was good while it lasted; I used it too much and wasn't meant for what I put it thru.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had one years ago, it was good while it lasted; I used it too much and wasn't meant for what I put it thru.


Mrs Ratt reminded me that it was 75% off, couldn't go wrong. I didn't need to cut firewood like my in laws did. I snagged 4 of them at that price for friends and family.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mrs Ratt reminded me that it was 75% off, couldn't go wrong. I didn't need to cut firewood like my in laws did. I snagged 4 of them at that price for friends and family.


Yeah, it was a nice little machine; just not meant for constant hardwork. I later got a Huskie and while talking to the sales guy he said the Poulans are great for homeowners and yard work. I think mine was called a Woodshark and for the price it worked great


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

I didn't mean to derail the thread with chainsaw stuff - sorry, it was a joke initially.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't mean to derail the thread with chainsaw stuff - sorry, it was a joke initially.


It's all good


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't mean to derail the thread with chainsaw stuff - sorry, it was a joke initially.


LOL, it's TnT, it's what we do


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2020)

I’m Ready to see #joerogan fight club !! I love me some joe Rogan seal team talk,for sure !!! But I’m ready to be COVAD PPV ENTERTAINED ! He has been training and talking shit for sooooooooooo long . Fight club !


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

Ummmm.....well shit..really


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 2, 2020)

She’s hot AF but her Kung FOO weak ! 

She CANT MAKE hoe rogan tap
.


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> She’s hot AF but her Kung FOO weak !
> 
> She CANT MAKE hoe rogan tap
> .


Ok


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Monster dog went in to the groomer to have his nails clipped - he absolutely refuses to allow me to do it.
> One gal laying on him hugging his neck & another clipping - second nail & he's growling like a freakin lion.
> 
> These girls are awesome!


Was it something like this? 






SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2020)

@DustyDuke time for a drink.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @DustyDuke time for a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m all out of beer lucky bastard, I’m down to the wife’s leg opener’s


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 2, 2020)

Waking up 2 whiskey and bbq !! Yes sir .getting after it today .


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m all out of beer lucky bastard, I’m down to the wife’s leg opener’s
> View attachment 4552701


Nothing wrong with leg openers. I need some legs to open. Damn rona


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2020)

Look what just alerted my phone.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Look what just alerted my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still can't talk the wife into letting me grow shrooms, probably a good thing though...?


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Came to my buddy’s and found myself by myself smoking a couple blunts and having a few beers. They went to bed. 8:30pm  I have fish stories, but they are the one that got away. 3 times


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I still can't talk the wife into letting me grow shrooms, probably a good thing though...?


Most times it’s easier to seek forgiveness then ask for permission .

Do it !


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2020)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 2, 2020)

What’s up nicca


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> What’s up nicca
> 
> View attachment 4552899


I’d smoke it...


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2020)

They've started to require masks in public places/stores. It just went into effect a couple days ago.
Well, a few minutes ago Mr Tang ran out for beer and forgot to bring a mask. Rather than drive home (5mins) he took the dogs bandana off and wrapped that crusty drool cover rag over his face! 

My dog only wears his bandanna when he goes in the truck. While he loves to ride, he suffers from motion sickness and excessive drooling. 

I guess its true. A man and his beer shall not be separated.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4552892
> @Laughing Grass


where are the alligators?


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> They've started to require masks in public places/stores. It just went into effect a couple days ago.
> Well, a few minutes ago Mr Tang ran out for beer and forgot to bring a mask. Rather than drive home (5mins) he took the dogs bandana off and wrapped that crusty drool cover rag over his face!
> 
> My dog only wears his bandanna when he goes in the truck. While he loves to ride, he suffers from motion sickness and excessive drooling.
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4552892
> @Laughing Grass


Social distancing at its best, eh


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 4552775


My grandson learned that word from me after a day of fishing to.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2020)

Might have been in a couple of languages to come to think of it...


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> leg opener’s


I am stealing that, new one on me.


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I am stealing that, new one on me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I am stealing that, *new one on me*.


Bummer dude.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I am stealing that, new one on me.


LOL, in your defense you got married young.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, in your defense you got married young.


23, didn't seem like that young. I had a baby face for a long time, now I'm old...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> 23, didn't seem like that young.


Robbing the cradle


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

Went for a walk w/ momma, puppies & G-boys through the woods to the beach.
Found this little gem in the moss on a Spruce tree branch.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Went for a walk w/ momma, puppies & G-boys through the woods to the beach.
> Found this little gem in the moss on a Spruce tree branch.
> 
> View attachment 4554005


What is the metallic nuggety thing top right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is the metallic nuggety thing top right?


A lump of melted aluminum.
It's an old WWII military dump, lots of beach glass & trucks literally melted into the beach.
Tons of cool artifacts there.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A lump of melted aluminum.
> It's an old WWII military dump, lots of beach glass & trucks literally melted into the beach.
> Tons of cool artifacts there.


Oh man I wish I’d kept that beach glass I found in the 60s and 70s ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

Great. 
That's just fucking great... 








Asian Giant Hornets Invading Washington State, Pose Numerous Threats To U.S.


A new invasive species of giant hornets from Asia has been discovered in the Washington state area, and scientists are now rushing to locate the




www.dailywire.com


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Great.
> That's just fucking great...
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I was at Lake Mead in Nevada, I saw one of these fuckers...scared the crap outta me..... Luckily, Tarantula Hawk Wasps don't usually fuck with humans, but they have one of the most painful stings in the animal kingdom. Several REPUTABLE sources say the best thing to do when you are stung, is to LIE DOWN AND START SCREAMING... This is cause the sting is so painful, people often hurt themselves accidentally because they trip or run into objects due to an inability to control your functions.

Surprisingly, the worst of the pain subsides within 5 minutes and the sting doesn't leave much actual physical damage to flesh.

Still. it was fucking terrifying to have this thing buzzing around a few feet from my head.....


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A lump of melted aluminum.
> It's an old WWII military dump, lots of beach glass & trucks literally melted into the beach.
> Tons of cool artifacts there.


I saw a vid of a dude taking melted aluminum and dumping it down an ant nest. once it cooled he dug it out.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Went for a walk w/ momma, puppies & G-boys through the woods to the beach.
> Found this little gem in the moss on a Spruce tree branch.
> 
> View attachment 4554005


Nice, you know u could make a little extra with that aluminum. Js


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw a vid of a dude taking melted aluminum and dumping it down an ant nest. once it cooled he dug it out.
> View attachment 4554261


You know he has bigger sculptures you might wanna take a look at...think some are in galleries. Can't remember the name, but it's a killer idea to do.love to see some up close.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

Yeah this is good stuff. 5 beers in, 3 bowls...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You know he has bigger sculptures you might wanna take a look at...think some are in galleries. Can't remember the name, but it's a killer idea to do.love to see some up close.


I believe the guy is an entomologist at some University


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I believe the guy is an entomologist at some University


Who else would pay someone to pour molten hot metal into holes in the ground??


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 3, 2020)

So I might need to be put in check here and that’s cool but that kid free soloing el cap is probably the greatest human feat I’ve seen in my life .


----------



## m4s73r (May 3, 2020)

Meet Sanchez and the African Fertility Godess he worships. Rescued from a catholic junk store.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I believe the guy is an entomologist at some University


Believe he is to. Think you tube has some vids of what he's done. Might be more.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Meet Sanchez and the African Fertility Godess he worships. Rescued from a catholic junk store. View attachment 4554461


Wtf?


----------



## m4s73r (May 3, 2020)

Op said random shit. There you go.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Op said random shit. There you go.


And?


----------



## m4s73r (May 3, 2020)

And?


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Meet Sanchez and the African Fertility Godess he worships. Rescued from a catholic junk store. View attachment 4554461


I didn’t even know you buy Africans at a catholic store .


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> And?


Boy that's a question isn't it...


----------



## m4s73r (May 3, 2020)

It sure is.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> It sure is.


Good luck...::ignore button::


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> So I might need to be put in check here and that’s cool but that kid free soloing el cap is probably the greatest human feat I’ve seen in my life .


I saw that too & it freaked me out.
I've climbed towers almost 700' tall & watching him do that just gave me the willies.


----------



## m4s73r (May 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Good luck...::ignore button::


Wow you're easily triggered. I show 2 little peices of ceramic artwork and RAGE. What a snowflake. 
That is an actual african fertilty godess. And Sanchez has huge cactus penis. How is that not awesome. The tread starts about some dude rubbing his finger in the fold of his dick while taking a shit making this thread. And i get ignore? Been here 12 years, hope he stays out the political forum.


----------



## abalonehx (May 3, 2020)

Cobras on my Left, Leopards on my Right


----------



## abalonehx (May 3, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Cobras on my Left, Leopards on my Right


"Here I am"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Here I am"
> 
> View attachment 4554493


Sounds like a grape thing. Miagy how I miss you. I know spelling sucks....


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 4, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Op said random shit. There you go.


And it was a good addition !!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Wow you're easily triggered. I show 2 little peices of ceramic artwork and RAGE. What a snowflake.
> That is an actual african fertilty godess. And Sanchez has huge cactus penis. How is that not awesome. The tread starts about some dude rubbing his finger in the fold of his dick while taking a shit making this thread. And i get ignore? Been here 12 years, hope he stays out the political forum.


Actually I am actually anti b.s. to be honest. What you put up in some circles, has a different meaning, than what you think.

12yr awesome. 

Who knows.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Wow you're easily triggered. I show 2 little peices of ceramic artwork and RAGE. What a snowflake.
> That is an actual african fertilty godess. And Sanchez has huge cactus penis. How is that not awesome. The tread starts about some dude rubbing his finger in the fold of his dick while taking a shit making this thread. And i get ignore? *Been here 12 years*, hope he stays out the political forum.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 4, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Wow you're easily triggered. I show 2 little peices of ceramic artwork and RAGE. What a snowflake.
> That is an actual african fertilty godess. And Sanchez has huge cactus penis. How is that not awesome. The tread starts about some dude rubbing his finger in the fold of his dick while taking a shit making this thread. And i get ignore? Been here 12 years, hope he stays out the political forum.


the fertility goddessgoes back thousands of years. I learned about it in an art history class. Very cool.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4554838


It's 2024 already? What did I miss?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's 2024 already? What did I miss?


The pandemic?


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The pandemic?


What's that?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> What's that?


Apparently a conspiracy


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

I see AC in the near future:


----------



## m4s73r (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's 2024 already? What did I miss?


Shit... I been here since 2012. Thats my bad. I was stoned when i wrote that. I knew it was 12 something dammit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently a conspiracy


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4554990


Conspiracy to commit murder?


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Conspiracy to commit murder?


Delegated to the hornets; these birds are subtle


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

Nicolas Cage to Play ‘Tiger King’s’ Joe Exotic in Scripted Series From ‘American Vandal’ Showrunner (EXCLUSIVE)


Nicolas Cage is set to star in a scripted series centered on Joe Exotic, the subject of the Netflix docuseries “Tiger King,” Variety has learned exclusively. The eight-episode series is…




variety.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2020)

Ok y’all help me out here. UFC is back(May 9th) for the first time in what feels like forever. I’m gonna make finger foods but I’m stuck on the same ole shit. Chicken wings, sliders, and those stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon. While all that sounds great I want to try something new and delicious of course. Any suggestions?


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok y’all help me out here. UFC is back(May 9th) for the first time in what feels like forever. I’m gonna make finger foods but I’m stuck on the same ole shit. Chicken wings, sliders, and those stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon. While all that sounds great I want to try something new and delicious of course. Any suggestions?


Stuffed portabello mushrooms?


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok y’all help me out here. UFC is back(May 9th) for the first time in what feels like forever. I’m gonna make finger foods but I’m stuck on the same ole shit. Chicken wings, sliders, and those stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon. While all that sounds great I want to try something new and delicious of course. Any suggestions?


Spring rolls? Shrimp toast? Swedish meatballs? Chili tots? Quesadillas? Sushi?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

I'm totally addicted to these. 









Spicy Buffalo Cauliflower Bites


These easy, healthy Buffalo Cauliflower Bites are made in the oven, perfect for football!




www.skinnytaste.com


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Stuffed portabello mushrooms?


You had me at stuffed I think I might do that but with the baby Bella mushrooms. That way people can grab a small one instead of the full sized portabello mushrooms.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

Deep fried mozzs sticks?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Spring rolls? Shrimp toast? Swedish meatballs? Chili tots? Quesadillas? Sushi?


Spring rolls sound like a great idea. I can make em ahead of time and I already have most of the ingredients on hand, including the rice paper.


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

Satay? Spanakopita?


Gary Goodson said:


> Spring rolls sound like a great idea. I can make em ahead of time and I already have most of the ingredients on hand, including the rice paper.


I like mine with extra dix...Jus sayin'... What time should we head over?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Satay? Spanakopita?
> 
> I like mine with extra dix...Jus sayin'... What time should we head over?


Prelims start at 7pm


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2020)

Can't go wrong with a crock pot full of little smokies (dix) in BBQ sauce. 
And you can eat em w/toothpicks.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Slice the portabellas into fingers........panko, parmesan, oregano, garlic powder, salt, pepper, then bake works with zucchini discs too!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2020)

All great ideas. I’m gonna have a super dope ass watch party!

With like 2 friends


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can't go wrong with a crock pot full of little smokies (dix) in BBQ sauce.
> And you can eat em w/toothpicks.


I love a good cock full o tiny weiners


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok y’all help me out here. UFC is back(May 9th) for the first time in what feels like forever. I’m gonna make finger foods but I’m stuck on the same ole shit. Chicken wings, sliders, and those stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon. While all that sounds great I want to try something new and delicious of course. Any suggestions?


Huevos endiablados


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I love a good cock full o tiny weiners


Deep fried penis bites 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> All great ideas. I’m gonna have a super dope ass watch party!
> 
> With like 2 friends


Should have plenty of food.. put me on the guest list. I’m bout to lose my f ing mind....


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> All great ideas. I’m gonna have a super dope ass watch party!
> 
> With like 2 friends


Thats hardly enough penis for a party. A guy can't even get a mouthful. I'm sorry man


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Thats hardly enough penis for a party. A guy can't even get a mouthful. I'm sorry man
> View attachment 4555219


Hey, I said I would be there. Still not enough? You’re probably right...


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey, I said I would be there. Still not enough? You’re probably right...


Is it even called a blow job if you can't get past the teeth? 

Jk sorry man lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Deep fried penis bites
> 
> SH420


Testis McNuggets


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Rocky mtn sword fish!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

@Gary Goodson
UFC is coming to Jacksonville for the first time. No fans  does that still count as coming?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Gary Goodson
> UFC is coming to Jacksonville for the first time. No fans  does that still count as coming?


That sucks. But what can you do? Fuck it, act like it was a football game and go tailgate the event lol


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> That sucks. But what can you do? Fuck it, act like it was a football game and go tailgate the event lol


Speaking of football, if we play. The Jaguars are playing 2 games in London. One of which will possibly be Colts game  The one game I would go to Fuck, can’t see shit. I want to see our new 37yr old interception throwing QB maybe we’ll be ok. Maybe.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is it even called a blow job if you can't get past the teeth?
> 
> Jk sorry man lol


What if she doesn't put in her teeth?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I see AC in the near future:
> View attachment 4554922


It's May, it had to happen. I'm shocked I made it through April without it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok y’all help me out here. UFC is back(May 9th) for the first time in what feels like forever. I’m gonna make finger foods but I’m stuck on the same ole shit. Chicken wings, sliders, and those stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon. While all that sounds great I want to try something new and delicious of course. Any suggestions?


A brisket is finger food if you cook it just right.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What if she doesn't put in her teeth?


Then you're in for a real good time


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Then you're in for a real good time


----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2020)

Happy Cinco De Mayo taco Tuesday.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

It'll be a good one! Suns out, 55 everything's greening up, got some buds in the trees! Spring is here!


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo taco Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It'll be a good one! Suns out, 55 everything's greening up, got some buds in the trees! Spring is here!


It was a brisk 32° when I took the dog for a walk this morning. It's sunny out so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 5, 2020)

Love smoking in the greenhouses early morning. All my buddies are hanging out too.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a brisk 32° when I took the dog for a walk this morning. It's sunny out so I'm not complaining too much.
> 
> View attachment 4555858


Positively phallic


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a brisk 32° when I took the dog for a walk this morning. It's sunny out so I'm not complaining too much.
> 
> View attachment 4555858


Still hasn't hit 55 lol cold wind I got a jacket on.....can never trust the weatherman! The sun is nice though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Still hasn't hit 55 lol cold wind I got a jacket on.....can never trust the weatherman! The sun is nice though.


The weather man teased us with 70° on Sunday. Now they're calling for a polar vortex and snow... if flying spiders come I'm outta here.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The weather man teased us with 70° on Sunday. Now they're calling for a polar vortex and snow... if flying spiders come I'm outta here.


Yeah I saw the snow in the forecast


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I saw the snow in the forecast


are you in Ontario too?


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a brisk 32° when I took the dog for a walk this morning. It's sunny out so I'm not complaining too much.
> 
> View attachment 4555858


Nice dic pic


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you in Ontario too?


VT I've noticed our weather is similar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Positively phallic





Metasynth said:


> Nice dic pic


lol dirty minds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> VT I've noticed our weather is similar.


like a carbon copy


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

On Friday May 8th, at 5pm BST / 12 noon ET, my Live At Pompeii concert film from 2017 is screening in full as part of the YouTube Film Festival, at the link below.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> like a carbon copy
> 
> View attachment 4556041


LOL same shit diferent place.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2020)

I’ll report back  




__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll report back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bummer video unavailable


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll report back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, bees have enough problems without dudes raping their hives...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> I’m just a little ticked off and disappointed. I had to drive 30 mins and pay $200 for a half oz of wedding cake and I get home and it’s not even wedding cake. They said it came strate from the dispensary at Colorado. Bull shit. I got more high off the resin in my bongs. From now on I’m saving my resin. Bum not high unless I spit into a towel almost throw up or almost pass out. Lol


Still not worthy



Maybe I can go home tomorrow!!!!
Diagnosed with ILD, COPD and pneumonia.
Looks like I’ll never smoke again boys and girls.
Call me gummy. I’ve got clementine and chem dawg oil in here and I’ve been eating it on everything. Low sodium diet you say? High THC on the way


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Still not worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit sounds like a blast! Get well. Did you try boofing it?


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Still not worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a lot of coughing up stuff with the COPD? My wife is supposed to have it and has a persistent wet cough. I hope you escape the hospital soon.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you have a lot of coughing up stuff with the COPD? My wife is supposed to have it and has a persistent wet cough. I hope you escape the hospital soon.


It sounds like a death rattle


----------



## abalonehx (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I see AC in the near future:
> View attachment 4554922


Suppose to snow Friday in Detroit.... nice


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It sounds like a death rattle


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It sounds like a death rattle


I was advised to quit as well.

When I get the death rattle I load up on water and an hour or so later I do a minuet or two on the inversion table and try coughing upside down, rest upright for a minuet or two and repeat. All the blood rushes to my head and when sick can only do it about three times before I have to quit, but its enough to get things moving for that extra thimble full of air.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2020)

My Dad has COPD and gets pneumonia easily.

He uses a nebulizer and a Smart Vest frequently throughout the day.

imagine this kid, only 80 years older.







Dad's Birthday is next week.


----------



## abalonehx (May 5, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Still not worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd offer you a piece of key lime pie, but I need it to sleep. And it took 5 minutes to squeeze out the topping.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 6, 2020)

wtaf my nurse just woke me, the professional insomniac, up out of a dead sleep to give me 2 muscle relaxers. I can’t wait to go home.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 6, 2020)

Hahahahaha
Idiots and alligators 


https://www.heraldonline.com/news/state/south-carolina/article242519761.html


----------



## Steve French (May 6, 2020)

Been a while since I've been around these parts. Glad to see rollitup is still going. curious2garden, gary goodson, srh88, 420God, baldrick, barn(ball)buster, unclefucker, cannabineer, pinworm wherever ye may be, and everyone else, hope you're all doing well in these trying times. Yes, I am drunk.


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Been a while since I've been around these parts. Glad to see rollitup is still going. curious2garden, gary goodson, srh88, 420God, baldrick, barn(ball)buster, unclefucker, cannabineer, pinworm wherever ye may be, and everyone else, hope you're all doing well in these trying times. Yes, I am drunk.


Hey dude how ya been man?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Been a while since I've been around these parts. Glad to see rollitup is still going. curious2garden, gary goodson, srh88, 420God, baldrick, barn(ball)buster, unclefucker, cannabineer, pinworm wherever ye may be, and everyone else, hope you're all doing well in these trying times. Yes, I am drunk.


welcome back, ya a'hole


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2020)

​


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

When I was a kid, I remember for the ‘72 Olympics, NBC used a fanfare (Arnaud, “Bugler’s Dream”) at commercial breaks. They followed it with something plainly Baroque and captivating which my mother told me it was Händel’s “Water Music”. When I bought a CD of Water Music and Fireworks Music, the tune I remembered wasn’t there.
Last year I lucked into the identity of the piece when the public radio station where I used to live played it and gave a name. It is “Rondeau” by Mouret.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

@tyler.durden 





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> wtaf my nurse just woke me, the professional insomniac, up out of a dead sleep to give me 2 muscle relaxers. I can’t wait to go home.


are you coming home today?


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Eggshellent


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you coming home today?


On my way home right now


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Eggshellent


Dumptys mistress? I think he was pushed........


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Eggshellent


she was framed


----------



## Steve French (May 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hey dude how ya been man?


Oh, ya know, bored and paranoid. Thank the lord dope and liquor stores are considered essential services. Lots of time to troll the web, strum the six string and down many many cans of miller high life (the champagne of beers). How about yourself?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

Check this out. My mega millions from last night. Lotto better stop playing, that shit ain’t funny  

Idk if 4 pays but I’m usually lucky to match 1.


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Oh, ya know, bored and paranoid. Thank the lord dope and liquor stores are considered essential services. Lots of time to troll the web, strum the six string and down many many cans of miller high life (the champagne of beers). How about yourself?


Same exactly but not the high life. I've drank way too much beer so far during this quarantine. Good to see you kicking around here dude


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Same exactly but not the high life. I've drank way too much beer so far during this quarantine. Good to see you kicking around here dude


Is beer boring?.........bourbon and rum better?


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is beer boring?.........bourbon and rum better?


It all gets boring when your stuck inside with nada to do


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> It all gets boring when your stuck inside with nada to do


Try doing it outside, see if that helps.


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Try doing it outside, see if that helps.


But there's Corona out there


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> But there's Corona out there


Yeah and it’s $20 a damn 12pk


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah and it’s $20 a damn 12pk


I've been on an Oberon kick. Its like blue moon but better


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> It all gets boring when your stuck inside with nada to do


Fuck I feel ya!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck I feel ya!







SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2020)

random


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> It all gets boring when your stuck inside with nada to do


At least you aren't stuck with your kid! 

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> At least you aren't stuck with your *Grand kids*!
> 
> But I'm not bitter...


FIFY
Though they are really good company & Fun!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2020)

Gorgeous voice. RIP, Chris...


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Oh, ya know, bored and paranoid. Thank the lord dope and liquor stores are considered essential services. Lots of time to troll the web, strum the six string and down many many cans of miller high life (the champagne of beers). How about yourself?


People here are losing their shit after 40 days of prohibition of cigarettes and booze.


----------



## Steve French (May 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> People here are losing their shit after 40 days of prohibition of cigarettes and booze.


Wouldn't surprise me. I can barely make it five minutes without one of the two. Gotta have something to do while you're stuck inside on quarantine. Probably more than a few people going into DTs as well and clogging up emergency rooms and hospital beds after that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous voice. RIP, Chris...


Amen


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> People here are losing their shit after 40 days of prohibition of cigarettes and booze.


How long does it take to get over tobacco addiction? Seems like a recipe for making a revolt.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 7, 2020)

I just had THE BEST sex dream.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Been a while since I've been around these parts. Glad to see rollitup is still going. curious2garden, gary goodson, srh88, 420God, baldrick, barn(ball)buster, unclefucker, cannabineer, pinworm wherever ye may be, and everyone else, hope you're all doing well in these trying times. Yes, I am drunk.


Welcome back, don't stay away so long next time.



BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4556842​


This maybe self limiting. The first Valet just tested Covid positive. The Great Pumpkin was reported to be angry. They really need to decontaminate that Honeywell plant Typhoid Trump just contaminated.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just had THE BEST sex dream.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

Steve French said:


> and down many many cans of miller high life


When the recycle places open I'll probably have to make two trips.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> When the recycle places open I'll probably have to make two trips.


Somehow I imagine you as owning enough trailer.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Somehow I imagine you as owning enough trailer.


You calling me trailer trash? I did have to drink a foty on my daughters porch couch when she lived in the trailerhood. It is required I believe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous voice. RIP, Chris...


Hey man, my kid wants to learn acoustic guitar and I don't think she has a plan. Do you still recommend artistworks.com? 
The new acoustic guitar course is in "pre-sale", whatever that means... 
What do you think?


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> You calling me trailer trash? I did have to drink a foty on my daughters porch couch when she lived in the trailerhood. It is required I believe.


Almost bought this t-shirt 14 years ago


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just had THE BEST sex dream.


Was I in it?


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey man, my kid wants to learn acoustic guitar and I don't think she has a plan. Do you still recommend artistworks.com?
> The new acoustic guitar course is in "pre-sale", whatever that means...
> What do you think?


I looked at the course overview, it seems to cover what is needed. I just learned some chords in grade school and took it from there by playing guitar with other people. I could probably learn a couple things from the course...lol. I learned on a nylon stringed guitar and I think they are much easier on fingers than metal strings. Fingers get really sore until you get calluses built up. Another thing that helps is making sure the neck is narrow enough for her hand to comfortably reach the strings when doing chords.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I looked at the course overview, it seems to cover what is needed. I just learned some chords in grade school and took it from there by playing guitar with other people. I could probably learn a couple things from the course...lol. I learned on a nylon stringed guitar and I think they are much easier on fingers than metal strings. Fingers get really sore until you get calluses built up. Another thing that helps is making sure the neck is narrow enough for her hand to comfortably reach the strings when doing chords.


Thanks for the tips!
She already bought a cheap guitar & case. My wife & I had no idea she was interested until the guitar showed up. 
Who knows if it fits her...? 

At 25 years of age, she's stubborn and resists advice from us. 
According to her, my wife & I are old, everything we own is lame, and we have no life. 

Kill me now.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> She already bought a cheap guitar & case. My wife & I had no idea she was interested until the guitar showed up.
> Who knows if it fits her...?
> 
> ...


Disown her first; not like she’ll mind heehee


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY
> Though they are really good company & Fun!


Sitrep on psyop Equine Canine?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Disown her first; not like she’ll mind heehee


It is an unfortunate situation.
Hell we had an empty nest -- and it was awesome! (highly recommended)

She had another year to go in the peace corps but got sent back to the US because of the rona.
We only got about 24 hrs notice so the change was abrupt as hell.

Huge blowout last night.

Tons-o-funz 
-- edit -- 
And it doesn't help that I'm already a little nutty. 

Sidenote: has anyone actually had their testosterone tested? 
A buddy said I might have "low T". 

Great.
That's just fucking great...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 7, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Was I in it?


Geez you sound like my wife


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It is an unfortunate situation.
> Hell we had an empty nest -- and it was awesome! (highly recommended)
> 
> She had another year to go in the peach corps but got sent back to the US because of the rona.
> ...


There are lotsa fruity ones in the Peach Corps


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Almost bought this t-shirt 14 years ago
> 
> View attachment 4558115




SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There are lotsa fruity ones in the Peach Corps


I saw that too & was thinking "peach corps" would make a good meme...


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> She already bought a cheap guitar & case. My wife & I had no idea she was interested until the guitar showed up.
> Who knows if it fits her...?
> 
> ...


I just found this, pretty cool.




__





PitchPerfect - Free Software to Easily Tune Your Guitar


PitchPerfect is a free tuner for guitars and other stringed instruments that makes tuning easy. Presets include standard tunings and well known alternatives.



www.nch.com.au


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> A buddy said I might have "low T".


I have low T, a low tolerance for bullshit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4558149
> 
> SH420


You know what's even funnier about this meme? There's no fucking burrito in it. They're fucking nachos for fucks sake.
It was probably a white guy that created the meme. Lol

SH420


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You know what's even funnier about this meme? There's no fucking burrito in it. They're fucking nachos for fucks sake.
> It was probably a white guy that created the meme. Lol
> 
> SH420


Damn Gringos...


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Was I in it?


I was in hers and you were in mine. I offer my service as something something bacon oh fuck YES


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

Hey wait...I'm a gringo! But I married in........


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey wait...I'm a gringo! But I married in........


... Ciudad Juarez


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey man, my kid wants to learn acoustic guitar and I don't think she has a plan. Do you still recommend artistworks.com?
> The new acoustic guitar course is in "pre-sale", whatever that means...
> What do you think?



Artistworks is awesome, second only to private lessons. I belong to their classical violin and guitar schools. I believe pre-sale means that they aren't yet offering the course, and are taking orders (probably at a discount) before it actually starts. Good luck listening to your daughter's beginner's struggle, it is horrible. Your love for your daughter will be tested like never before


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Artistworks is awesome, second only to private lessons. I belong to their classical violin and guitar schools. I believe pre-sale means that they aren't yet offering the course, and are taking orders (probably at a discount) before it actually starts. Good luck listening to your daughter's beginner's struggle, it is horrible. Your love for your daughter will be tested like never before


I'm gonna check that out. My daughter started fidel this year and loved it but well no school and I'd like her to continue.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm gonna check that out. My daughter started fidel this year and loved it but well no school and I'd like her to continue.


I understand that he can be a difficult but charismatic instrument to master


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I understand that he can be a difficult but charismatic instrument to master
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558283


LOL I was like wtf.......then I saw it! LOL


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


who’s gone straight to google after seeing this…

blown my mind


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Artistworks is awesome, second only to private lessons. I belong to their classical violin and guitar schools. I believe pre-sale means that they aren't yet offering the course, and are taking orders (probably at a discount) before it actually starts. Good luck listening to your daughter's beginner's struggle, it is horrible. Your love for your daughter will be tested like never before


Yeah it looks like the course is new and some features are excluded. 
It's weird that there's no alternative course offered for beginner acoustic guitar. 

Sounds like the previous instructor quit or retired???

I wonder how much these guys get paid...


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


FFS… that’s for real!!


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

Got lost in YouTube. Found this video. Its a Ford f350 all level. 100k truck. 





If you think that's crazy check out the truck after that kid had it for only a week. 





A week. One week of ownership lol.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Got lost in YouTube. Found this video. Its a Ford f350 all level. 100k truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like what my nephew did to trucks, but I don't think he paid much more than $3K for one, if that much.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like what my nephew did to trucks, but I don't think he paid much more than $3K for one, if that much.


Lol. There's a video of him buying that truck. Its serious. Never heard of the dude before today... now I'm watching some kid destroy trucks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol. There's a video of him buying that truck. Its serious. Never heard of the dude before today... now I'm watching some kid destroy trucks


I bumped into that too - the kid is a rich idiot!


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bumped into that too - the kid is a rich idiot!


Kids are making big money with YouTube. He probably paid for the truck 3x over with his vids on it


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

@Gary Goodson sorry bro


----------



## neosapien (May 7, 2020)

So I always stop at the same gas station everyday on my way to or from work. For like almost 12 years now. Owned by a nice Pakistani family. I've pretty much got to know them all throughout the years. They hired a new girl that is also Pakistani. Her English is so-so. She is very shy. And lacks confidence. She works all the time now. I always try to be super nice and chat her up. Trying to instill some confidence in her by passive practicing. It is starting to work. Today she was just randomly like "It's our holiest holiday. I am fasting right now". And I was like "cool, that's Ramadan right?" And then she got completely bewildered and then amazed and was like "wow how did you know that!?" To which I replied, "I know a little bit about everything, I'm not as dumb as I look ,,chuckle chuckle". And she said something along the lines of "yeah I know you're smart". Little does she know how I got my education…



Spoiler


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey man, my kid wants to learn acoustic guitar and I don't think she has a plan. Do you still recommend artistworks.com?
> The new acoustic guitar course is in "pre-sale", whatever that means...
> What do you think?


I think fender was doing free lesson through their app or online when quarantine started


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I think fender was doing free lesson through their app or online when quarantine started


Really? I’ll have to look into that.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey man, my kid wants to learn acoustic guitar and I don't think she has a plan. Do you still recommend artistworks.com?
> The new acoustic guitar course is in "pre-sale", whatever that means...
> What do you think?


I wouldn't pay for online lessons. Never really checked it out but I keep hearing about this dudes site.  Free








Learn how to play guitar with JustinGuitar.com


The best online guitar lessons are free! Learn to play guitar with fast, fun, and effective courses and song lessons for beginners and up! Community support!




www.justinguitar.com


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Really? I’ll have to look into that.


You playing guitar now?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You playing guitar now?


 No but my son does. It’s not his main instrument, but he dabbles. That’s why I wouldn’t mind finding free courses for him.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> No but my son does. It’s not his main instrument, but he dabbles. That’s why I wouldn’t mind finding free courses for him.


Try that Justin guitar site. I keep hearing good things about it. Ultimate-guitar.com got all the songs you'd ever wanna learn too.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 8, 2020)

__





Bioluminescent surfing: Surfers ride glowing waves in Hermosa Beach - VIDEO | abc7.com


Bioluminescent waves: Stunning video shows two surfers riding glowing bioluminescent waves while being towed by a boat in Hermosa Beach.




abc7.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

Have you ever taken a shit that just had you stump on when to stop wiping. So you’re like “okay, this seems like a decent wipe. I’ll stop here.” Walk around for 5-10 minutes and now you got an itch? Fuckin great. Gotta go rewipe brb.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ocean stinks when that happens. It kills a lot of fish also.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Have you ever taken a shit that just had you stump on when to stop wiping. So you’re like “okay, this seems like a decent wipe. I’ll stop here.” Walk around for 5-10 minutes and now you got an itch? Fuckin great. Gotta go rewipe brb.


Welcome to that certain age


----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2020)

Today’s pairing with gummies


----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2020)

@Gary Goodson whats on fight menu bro? Besides dix


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Gary Goodson whats on fight menu bro? Besides dix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna do finger foods and invite a bunch of people over. But I said fuck all that soooooooo


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 9, 2020)

That looks good enough to eat


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That looks good enough to eat


I sure hope it is lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was gonna do finger foods and invite a bunch of people over. But I said fuck all that soooooooo
> View attachment 4560450View attachment 4560451View attachment 4560452View attachment 4560453


That's a lotta bone.

~Betcha never heard that before~


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a lotta bone.


That’s NOT what she said


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was gonna do finger foods and invite a bunch of people over. But I said fuck all that soooooooo
> View attachment 4560450View attachment 4560451View attachment 4560452View attachment 4560453


MMMMMM......asparagus too.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2020)

So here’s how it turned out 


Smokey, juicy, and then add the Maldon flaky salt! Bitch please! No steak sauce needed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s NOT what she said


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 9, 2020)

Can I vape? I’m on oxygen. Fuck, probably not, huh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I vape? I’m on oxygen. Fuck, probably not, huh?


I can help - grab a handful.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I vape? I’m on oxygen. Fuck, probably not, huh?
> View attachment 4560589


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I vape? I’m on oxygen. Fuck, probably not, huh?
> View attachment 4560589


Edibles are still your best choice.

Although some vapers have gotten creative.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

I'm about out of my 190 solvent for tinctures, I need to remedy that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can help - grab a handful.
> 
> View attachment 4560611


Idk what that is but it looks delicious 
I ordered some gummy molds and they’re taking forever.
I’ve been eating oil on chocolate but it’s just not cutting it. Got everclear but haven’t felt up to making tincture. I just found green crack wax and sour diesel crumble in the refrigerator. Guess I’ll just leave it alone. For now


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Got everclear but haven’t felt up to making tincture.


I make it in the freezer, takes 3 min. Decarbing takes a lot longer though.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I vape? I’m on oxygen. Fuck, probably not, huh?
> View attachment 4560589


No, try boofing or edibles.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, try boofing or edibles.


Flip a coin, heads or tails.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Flip a coin, heads or tails.


Or just do both


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Or just do both


They'll meet in the middle. Gorgeous steak!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They'll meet in the middle. Gorgeous steak!


Thanks!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, try boofing or edibles.


Hey boof you


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 9, 2020)

4:20 somewhere


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, try boofing or edibles.


Or both!

















At the same time!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

I told you boofing is the shit!


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 4:20 somewhere







__





Current local time in Alaska (Aleutian Islands), United States


Current local time and date in Alaska (Aleutian Islands), United States from a trusted independent resource



www.worldtimeserver.com


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> Or both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I spit beer out on the Rick James eye wink


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Idk what that is but it looks delicious
> I ordered some gummy molds and they’re taking forever.
> I’ve been eating oil on chocolate but it’s just not cutting it. Got everclear but haven’t felt up to making tincture. I just found green crack wax and sour diesel crumble in the refrigerator. Guess I’ll just leave it alone. For now


Canna Gummies.
My favorite go-to before bed.


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I vape? I’m on oxygen. Fuck, probably not, huh?
> View attachment 4560589


I just want you to know that I'm the kind of friend to blow hits into your mouth for you!. 

But really I hope you're doing alright. The paranoia and everything makes this so much worse. I hit a bong and cough and I'm writing my will. Ps @Bobby schmeckle come get my seeds if I die. But turn them all to fems and make sure they play grateful dead- he's gone at viewing then Primus-toys go winding down. At my funeral


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I just want you to know that I'm the kind of friend to blow hits into your mouth for you!.
> 
> But really I hope you're doing alright. The paranoia and everything makes this so much worse. I hit a bong and cough and I'm writing my will. Ps @Bobby schmeckle come get my seeds if I die. But turn them all to fems and make sure they play grateful dead- he's gone at viewing then Primus-toys go winding down. At my funeral


you’re alright I don’t care what they say about you 
I’m waiting to find out what kind of ILD I have. Makes me kinda nervous. I make noises breathing I’ve only heard out of Laurie Anderson.

@GreatwhiteNorth  how’d you do that????


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> you’re alright I don’t care what they say about you
> I’m waiting to find out what kind of ILD I have. Makes me kinda nervous. I make noises breathing I’ve only heard out of Laurie Anderson.
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth  how’d you do that????


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


In case I don’t tell you enough or I haven’t lately, I love you 

Let’s see if wino Barbie can handle it.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2020)

Leftover steak/chicken from last night.







And gummies


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Leftover steak/chicken from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hard


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2020)

Fuckity fuck fuck. Fucking fuck. And a couple fuck fuck fuck's just for safe measure.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Leftover steak/chicken from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that looks good! Made steak and eggs with hollandaise.........with leftover steak 

Now I want to make gummies!


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Now I want to make gummies!


I'm substituting lemon for orange. Edit, copied this from another poster in T&T.

Let’s make some gummies
1 cup OJ
1/2 cup OJ
1/2 cup honey
75-100ml of Cannabis oil 5-6¾ Tbsp
6 packs of gelatin
2 packs of orange jello
15ml citric acid 1 Tbsp

In a pan add 1cup OJ & Jell-O mix
Slowly bring up temp .

In a bowl add gelatin & 1/2 cup OJ , mix n let sit 5min
Add honey n oil to Jell-O mix , stirring constantly. Then acid , Then gelatin

Simmer for 5min , always stirring
Pour into a large measuring cup, then pour into moulds, let cool, at room temp for 30 min
Fridge for 1 hour .


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm substituting lemon for orange. Edit, copied this from another poster in T&T.
> 
> Let’s make some gummies
> 1 cup OJ
> ...


Why the sub for lemon and have you had this recipe before? I never made gummies.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Why the sub for lemon and have you had this recipe before? I never made gummies.


Because I want to try to make something more tart, but sweet. I like lemon. First try at gummies.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Because I want to try to make something more tart, but sweet. I like lemon. First try at gummies.


I thought you where gonna say you where out of oj. I like it tart also......might try the lemon when I make them.


----------



## neosapien (May 10, 2020)

Now that the weather is getting nice dog walkers are making it exceedingly difficult to cry in the park.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2020)

Not sure how this has eluded me for 8yrs ish. But...
My son in laws initials are FAP. How did I miss this


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2020)

A sunny, funky jam from my boy Jacob. He does all the vocals and plays all instruments, except from this Daniel guy. If this doesn't make you smile, you may have covid-19. Enjoy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 11, 2020)

Still a no to vaping with this?https://www.gpen.com/products/g-pen-roam-vaporizer?utm_source=mantis&utm_medium=5dd32aab445b4a0007fe8dbf&utm_campaign=5eb1bdaa0e44210007122088&muuid=2365366b-b8cb-4482-8a87-32d40c632cd0&utm_content=5eb1bfb90e442100071228c3

I’m having such vivid dreams and nightmares. I’m sure it’s from the lack of thc in my body. This is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!


I’m sorry for asking so much


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Still a no to vaping with this?https://www.gpen.com/products/g-pen-roam-vaporizer?utm_source=mantis&utm_medium=5dd32aab445b4a0007fe8dbf&utm_campaign=5eb1bdaa0e44210007122088&muuid=2365366b-b8cb-4482-8a87-32d40c632cd0&utm_content=5eb1bfb90e442100071228c3
> 
> I’m having such vivid dreams and nightmares. I’m sure it’s from the lack of thc in my body. This is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Did you try the gummies?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you try the gummies?


I did, just not the same you know?


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)

Get a mighty or a crafty and some kind bud with loads of terps


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Cardiod,


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Still a no to vaping with this?https://www.gpen.com/products/g-pen-roam-vaporizer?utm_source=mantis&utm_medium=5dd32aab445b4a0007fe8dbf&utm_campaign=5eb1bdaa0e44210007122088&muuid=2365366b-b8cb-4482-8a87-32d40c632cd0&utm_content=5eb1bfb90e442100071228c3
> 
> I’m having such vivid dreams and nightmares. I’m sure it’s from the lack of thc in my body. This is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It depends on how much you like oxygen. You can really ramp up the THC with edibles. If you like the kick of smoking/vaping make a tincture. You will get high almost as fast and it will kick smoking/vaping's ass.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> Get a mighty or a crafty and some kind bud with loads of terps


Nope, not with a diagnosis of ILD. It has got to be unbelievably hard. I can't imagine having to stop.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)

Someone said I should stop eating sugary stuff before bed, apparently when it runs out, is when all the dreaming shit starts and we wake up and shit like that... But I really have a thing for a sweet treat before bed.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, not with a diagnosis of ILD. It has got to be unbelievably hard. I can't imagine having to stop.


guess it suppositories then!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It depends on how much you like oxygen. You can really ramp up the THC with edibles. If you like the kick of smoking/vaping make a tincture. You will get high almost as fast and it will kick smoking/vaping's ass.


I made both. The tincture is causing ulcers in my mouth. 
This just fucking sucks. The pulmonologist now won’t see me for 2 months! wtaf I had an appointment on the 19th! I’m covid negative!

I can’t hang out here for a while. Fuck fuck fucking fuck fuck.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I made both. The tincture is causing ulcers in my mouth.
> This just fucking sucks. The pulmonologist now won’t see me for 2 months! wtaf I had an appointment on the 19th! I’m covid negative!
> 
> I can’t hang out here for a while. Fuck fuck fucking fuck fuck.


Try diluting it with a bit of water or juice and swallow it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> Someone said I should stop eating sugary stuff before bed, apparently when it runs out, is when all the dreaming shit starts and we wake up and shit like that... But I really have a thing for a sweet treat before bed.


Circadian rhythm, we crave sugar at the cortisol lows which are right before bed, around 4 am and roughly 10 am. It is the reason for the old Dr Pepper logo.

Edited to add: You can forestall it by noting when you crave sugar and adding on some fat and protein about 45 minutes before that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I made both. The tincture is causing ulcers in my mouth.
> This just fucking sucks. The pulmonologist now won’t see me for 2 months! wtaf I had an appointment on the 19th! I’m covid negative!
> 
> I can’t hang out here for a while. Fuck fuck fucking fuck fuck.


I keep seeing ads for cannabis nebulizers. Do you have someone in CA that could pick on up for you? 





__





Pearl2O Nebulizer – Pearl2o







pearl2o.com













What the heck is nebulizing? And is it the next big thing for consuming cannabis?


Anyone who knows someone with severe asthma might recognize a nebulizing machine. If not, the device is likely a complete mystery. A nebulizer is a device that delivers a mist of medicine that’s easily inhaled into the lungs. Nebulizers have been used for respiratory illnesses such as asthma...




420intel.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep seeing ads for cannabis nebulizers. Do you have someone in CA that could pick on up for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We nebulized alcohol for patients with fulminating pulmonary edema. So you can technically nebulize a tincture. In mysunnyboy's case I wouldn't until I ran it by a pulmonogist.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Ow my gulls


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4562181


This is mesmerizing to me. My mind keeps looking for which part of the night sky am I seeing ...


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is mesmerizing to me. My mind keeps looking for which part of the night sky am I seeing ...











As Comet ATLAS crumbles away, Comet SWAN arrives to take its place for skywatchers


Care for a comet trade?




www.space.com


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

@Gary Goodson @tangerinegreen555 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259903400516468736
Wonder what dumbass lured this monster out to practice. His hands are still sledge hammers and his moves are looking cleaner then they were before it all ended. 

Someone's gonna get very hurt if there's a fight coming up and id put a nice chunk of cash on tyson


----------



## 420drummer (May 11, 2020)

U ain’t putting no gravy on my biscuits


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson @tangerinegreen555
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259903400516468736
> Wonder what dumbass lured this monster out to practice. His hands are still sledge hammers and his moves are looking cleaner then they were before it all ended.
> ...


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Little let down that its not on that-thun 10-3


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2020)

ANC said:


>











 Seagull rips off man's testicle as he sunbathes naked | Suffolk Gazette


A rogue seagull ripped off a man's right testicle as he sunbathed naked in his back garden, it has emerged.




www.suffolkgazette.com





*Seagull rips off man’s testicle as he sunbathes naked*
3 Years Ago

FACEBOOK
PREV ARTICLE NEXT ARTICLE





A rogue seagull ripped off a man’s right testicle as he sunbathed naked in his back garden.

Experts say the fearsome bird mistook the man’s exposed privates as a couple of birds eggs and dropped in for a tasty snack.
As the man – who has not been named – dozed on his patio in his detached home near Ipswich, the seagull swooped from the sky, and with one bite of its beak ripped away the right testicle.

In gripping scenes that could have been written by a copywriter, he woke screaming in agony and saw the bird flying away with one of his ‘crown jewels’ wedged in its yellow beak.

His wife called an ambulance, and staff at Ipswich Hospital’s accident and emergency department had to patch him up, and give him a course of antibiotics to prevent infection.

A hospital source said: “Nobody could quite believe it when the poor chap was brought in. There was a lot of blood and he was in agony, but he will feel better in a few weeks.

“The injury is not life-threatening, and tests have confirmed that his remaining testicle is still in working order, so he will be able to have children.”

A spokesman for research group Seagull Watch International confirmed that seagulls often feed on the eggs of small birds.
“Eggs are full of protein – it’s why we eat them, after all. Gulls will often steal other birds’ eggs, so it is unfortunate for this man that his private parts resembled a couple of eggs in a nest.

“It was no doubt a young adult gull that is still learning to be independent. “This is the first time we have heard of such an attack in the UK, and it is probably a one-off event, but just in case this particular seagull has now got a taste for ‘men’s eggs’, we would recommend putting some shorts on while sunbathing at home.”

Ipswich Hospital refused to name the seagull victim, or even pass on an interview request from the Suffolk Gazette.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson @tangerinegreen555
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259903400516468736
> Wonder what dumbass lured this monster out to practice. His hands are still sledge hammers and his moves are looking cleaner then they were before it all ended.
> ...







__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> Seagull rips off man's testicle as he sunbathes naked | Suffolk Gazette
> 
> 
> A rogue seagull ripped off a man's right testicle as he sunbathed naked in his back garden, it has emerged.
> ...


Just call him lefty.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

It's raining here at the moment, it was in the upper 90's a couple days ago, it's in the mid 60's now. Temp dropped 10 degrees with the rain. Not really enough to rinse all the dust off the cars though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2020)

LOL. 70's last week. Snow/rain mix yesterday. Hard freeze last night and tonight. Weather sucks. Greenhouse in my living room. Wife is bummed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LOL. 70's last week. Snow/rain mix yesterday. Hard freeze last night and tonight. Weather sucks. Greenhouse in my living room. Wife is bummed.


Daytime temps here are dropping 20 degrees for a week or so -- with rain. (from low 80s to low 60s)

Our tomatoes will love the water -- but they also like warmth and sunshine.

Damn it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Daytime temps here are dropping 20 degrees for a week or so -- with rain. (from low 80s to low 60s)
> 
> Our tomatoes will love the water -- but they also like warmth and sunshine.
> 
> Damn it.


Got my kid all excited about growing a garden and visiting the local community one. Planted trays a week too early. He's turning them and I'm watering. His mom is fuming. Glad for the extra led panels. Even I look bright under them. Peace and peas.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

You can listen to the Supreme Court hear oral arguments online
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/03/848317039/listen-live-supreme-court-arguments-begin-monday

It starts streaming at 10 AM ET


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's raining here at the moment, it was in the upper 90's a couple days ago, it's in the mid 60's now. Temp dropped 10 degrees with the rain. Not really enough to rinse all the dust off the cars though.


It was supposed to start here yesterday. I only felt a few drops. It just started pissing down a few minutes ago. 98° just a few days ago. SMH. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It was supposed to start here yesterday. I only felt a few drops. It just started pissing down a few minutes ago. 98° just a few days ago. SMH.
> 
> SH420


98! Shit hope to get close to 50 today


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 98! Shit hope to get close to 50 today


Our average high temp is 80 now.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Mmmm, tapir. Makes a fine meal


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmm, tapir. Makes a fine meal


I wonder if they taste like pork. They kinda look like a pig.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Do they eat asparagus?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I keep seeing ads for cannabis nebulizers. Do you have someone in CA that could pick on up for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I can find it’s only in Washington state. 
I talked to my pharmacist, I love those guys and I speak the language. He’s going to try to figure something out.
In the meantime I’m using the tincture and chasing it with chocolate milk. Also eating the truclear. Heading down to get some banana kush and dogwalker to see how those go.
I’ve been on the phone constantly with insurance bullshit and dr bullshit. Finally got an appointment on the 26th. Freaking televisit but I’ve got to go in there to do paperwork? smh
Rheumatologist working on the lungs. I’m not needing oxygen around the house but I’ll take it today to the dispensary.
Vaped once and I cannot begin to tell you how terrible it felt. I even put a cigarette filter in it.
The mrs is surrounded by jars of weed and the snow temple, agent orange and sour diesel are about to start turning. smh
I’ll be your huckleberry. Be careful of your lungs my friends. This ain’t cool. I actually made out a will and all that shit.
Anyway, since I can actually breathe I’m hopeful this too shall pass


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our average high temp is 80 now.


Might get some snow tonight. If I really wanted to I could still go skiing.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)

Little one packing heat!


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It was supposed to start here yesterday. I only felt a few drops. It just started pissing down a few minutes ago. 98° just a few days ago. SMH.
> 
> SH420


I am hoping god is smiling on my clones.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I am hoping god is smiling on my clones.


If the almighty doesn't show we might be able to get @420God to smile on them instead


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder if they taste like pork. They kinda look like a pig.


I wouldn't think so.

Wiki ~ "The closest extant relatives of the tapirs are the other odd-toed ungulates, which include horses, donkeys, zebras and rhinoceroses. "


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I am hoping god is smiling on my clones.


We have another small storm on the way in for Sat-Tues, doesn't look like it will make it that far south at the moment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wouldn't think so.
> 
> Wiki ~ "The closest extant relatives of the tapirs are the other odd-toed ungulates, which include horses, donkeys, zebras and rhinoceroses. "


I wouldn't eat horses donkeys or zebras... Rhinoceroses haven't done anything for me lately.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> If the almighty doesn't show we might be able to get @420God to smile on them instead


Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

FYI:


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> If the almighty doesn't show we might be able to get @420God to smile on them instead


That would probably work better!


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have another small storm on the way in for Sat-Tues, doesn't look like it will make it that far south at the moment.


We are windy and cool. If it stays that way they will survive!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> View attachment 4563445


Can someone help these boys draw a dick, PLEASE?


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Can someone help these boys draw a dick, PLEASE?


OPS dudes, I think it looks like a propeller.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> OPS dudes, I think it looks like a propeller.


I don't care what the flyboys say a propeller is not a dick


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't care what the flyboys say a propeller is not a dick


Performed properly, a dick can be a propeller though.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Performed properly, a dick can be a propeller though.


indeed


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't care what the flyboys say a propeller is not a dick


A lot of pilots are though.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

Who knew? Frank had our institutional sense of humor.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Performed properly, a dick can be a propeller though.





Singlemalt said:


> indeed


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2020)

Weather has been beautiful here. No humidity to speak of. I even wore a hoody this morning on way to work at 530. May in Florida, I’ll take it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't eat horses donkeys or zebras... Rhinoceroses haven't done anything for me lately.


Butttt, Rhinoceroses are so horney.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2020)

Walked past this and thought it said try it ese


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Weather has been beautiful here. No humidity to speak of. I even wore a hoody this morning on way to work at 530. May in Florida, I’ll take it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain? What's that?


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't eat horses donkeys or zebras... Rhinoceroses haven't done anything for me lately.


Well, the French eat horses...and they ARE responsible for some mighty tasty cuisine and wine...

I imagine it tastes a lot like Deer. I'd totally eat horses, and I gather Zebras taste equally delicious. But I cant help but think a Rhino tastes musky


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Walked past this and thought it said try it ese
> View attachment 4563774


I’d expect to see that in Quebec. What is the francophone area of Australia?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’d expect to see that in Quebec. What is the francophone area of Australia?











Architecture of Melbourne - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Architecture of Melbourne - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flinders Street Station was the start of a great day of ditching school. Such a Grand building.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 13, 2020)

She picks me flowers every day. It doesn’t matter if you’re rich, poor, healthy, ugly, sick, as long as you end up with your love, your soulmate who’s your best friend. 

I’m feeling like normal my friends. No oxygen, sleeping better got more truclear yesterday. Banana kush is the winning strain atm. I think I told you @curious2garden that the thc was 89% lol I could bend down and check but nah. Got some 9lb hammer and more clementine as well.
I REALLY WANT TO SMOKE A JOINT but I won’t


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> She picks me flowers every day. It doesn’t matter if you’re rich, poor, healthy, ugly, sick, as long as you end up with your love, your soulmate who’s your best friend.
> 
> I’m feeling like normal my friends. No oxygen, sleeping better got more truclear yesterday. Banana kush is the winning strain atm. I think I told you @curious2garden that the thc was 89% lol I could bend down and check but nah. Got some 9lb hammer and more clementine as well.
> I REALLY WANT TO SMOKE A JOINT but I won’t
> View attachment 4564189View attachment 4564187View attachment 4564188View attachment 4564194


Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 13, 2020)

I wonder if I go to Colorado, will I be welcomed by a huge parade?

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wonder if I go to Colorado, will I be welcomed by a huge parade?
> 
> SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Strikes with the vigor of a proctologist who lost a wedding ring. lol I'm gonna use that.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Strikes with the vigor of a proctologist who lost a wedding ring. lol I'm gonna use that.


‘Kay; why?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2020)

At the park with my daughter. Got the place to ourselves


----------



## lokie (May 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


nom,nom,nom


Appetizers






and main course.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2020)

Right after my post, 2 MILF’s and 3 kids showed up. Single dad with daughter  better than a puppy...lol


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Right after my post, 2 MILF’s and 3 kids showed up. Single dad with daughter  better than a puppy...lol


Did you give them your email so they can send nudes to you?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did you give them your email so they can send nudes to you?


Of course. Now we wait.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did you give them your email so they can send nudes to you?


@jerryb73 was supposed to give them @neosapien 's email so we could ALL wait, smh, damn


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (May 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4565392View attachment 4565393


Very Nice!

Were you there for the sun and surf?

OR

The MILFS?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Were you there for the sun and surf?
> 
> ...


You know me all too well. The milfs and dolphins. I had to look up the term a few years ago lol I thought “are they just noticing them?” I don’t get called a motherfucker often but when I do I just agree with a happy nod.

I added a gram of chemdawg to the clementine and superlemonhaze. Superlazeclemnedawg. Someone help me get the chem in there. Wino Barbie was fubar yesterday after about a third of a dropper. I lol inside. The tricky is to eat a sour cherry candy with the dose and chase with water. Smooth


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

This afternoon FYI:


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know me all too well. The milfs and dolphins. I had to look up the term a few years ago lol I thought “are they just noticing them?” I don’t get called a motherfucker often but when I do I just agree with a happy nod.
> 
> I added a gram of chemdawg to the clementine and superlemonhaze. Superlazeclemnedawg. Someone help me get the chem in there. Wino Barbie was fubar yesterday after about a third of a dropper. I lol inside. The tricky is to eat a sour cherry candy with the dose and chase with water. Smooth


And to think the milfs and dolphins coulda faced each other in the Super Bowl, sigh

my submission:
Superlazechlemnedawg
Odie for short


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Another So Cal.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Another So Cal.
> View attachment 4566499


Thursday 5/14 meanwhile, Edwards Air Force Base’s 412th Test Wing will also hold a flyover with a B-52 over the Antelope Valley beginning at around 11 a.m.
The B-52 will fly over:

Lancaster City Hall
the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department Lancaster Station
Kaiser Permanente Antelope Valley Medical Offices,
Antelope Valley Hospital
Palmdale City Hall
Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department Palmdale Station
Palmdale Regional Medical Center
The fly over the day before that with the U2 was sweet. I've been seeing the NASA U2 but this was the first time in awhile I saw the USAF U2. They are a sexy airframe no matter the livery.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Another So Cal.
> View attachment 4566499


Some clown in Michigan almost caused a disaster with a drone during one of the flyovers.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> This afternoon FYI:
> View attachment 4566473


Is there a schedule? I'd like to know when or if they'll be over my turf (Cen Coast PR/SLO)


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The fly over the day before that with the U2 was sweet. I've been seeing the NASA U2 but this was the first time in awhile I saw the USAF U2. They are a sexy airframe no matter the livery.


I can't count the number of hours I was sitting in engine bay of the U-2 doing wiring mods. Sitting on the ribs is not comfortable.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there a schedule? I'd like to know when or if they'll be over my turf (Cen Coast PR/SLO)


I haven't seen one for that area, hitting mostly large cities. I'll look.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't seen one for that area, hitting mostly large cities. I'll look.


thanks


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2020)

Few years ago...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Few years ago...
> View attachment 4566537
> View attachment 4566538


Is that a C130 ?
I had one fly over yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Is that a C130 ?
> I had one fly over yesterday


That was my first guess


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2020)

I get all sorts of cool shit flying over. Lots of fighter jets. Prety cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> *Is that a C130 ?*
> I had one fly over yesterday


As long as "C-130" isn't preceded by an "A" you should be good.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I get all sorts of cool shit flying over. Lots of fighter jets. Prety cool


When the weather is right here, I see racetrack contrails suggesting heavies like Buffs and their tankers.
I’ve seen many an 18 and 35 flying in unstraight lines.
Every other day, a sonic boom makes the house shiver.
It is all very reassuring to me; nice to see and hear our military first responders keeping their game tight.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> thanks


I see nothing north of Ventura County. They are stationed at Nellis AFB, outside Las Vegas.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As long as "C-130" isn't preceded by an "A" you should be good.


I've been inside one of those. The whole command/targeting system is in a container like a shipping container and it is tied down to the airframe. I would hate to have the job of loading the 105. Saw one going over the range at Tyndal. No one can dig a deep enough hole to hide from one of them.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2020)

I live near Camp Roberts and Fort Hunter-Liggett; throughout the year there will be lots of activity, the heavy cargo/tankers, V-22 Ospreys, choppers and the occasional fighters. Years ago there were a lot of fighter flights but now it's rather rare


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can't count the number of hours I was sitting in engine bay of the U-2 doing wiring mods. Sitting on the ribs is not comfortable.


More ass padding ;D


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When the weather is right here, I see racetrack contrails suggesting heavies like Buffs and their tankers.
> I’ve seen many an 18 and 35 flying in unstraight lines.
> Every other day, a sonic boom makes the house shiver.
> It is all very reassuring to me; nice to see and hear our military first responders keeping their game tight.


We got a nice boom today.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 15, 2020)

I crop dusted an unprotected covid 19 mail lady and a bunch of hold over college kids at their group mail box recently .


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> More ass padding ;D


It was pretty much muscle back then.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2020)

We had the Blue Angels fly over last week. Started south of me and never came our way


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there a schedule? I'd like to know when or if they'll be over my turf (Cen Coast PR/SLO)


Actually I think we missed it. I missed by an hour by the time I found out about it 

SH420


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know me all too well. The milfs and dolphins. I had to look up the term a few years ago lol I thought “are they just noticing them?” I don’t get called a motherfucker often but when I do I just agree with a happy nod.
> 
> I added a gram of chemdawg to the clementine and superlemonhaze. Superlazeclemnedawg. Someone help me get the chem in there. Wino Barbie was fubar yesterday after about a third of a dropper. I lol inside. The tricky is to eat a sour cherry candy with the dose and chase with water. Smooth


lol 

MILF SHAKE!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there a schedule? I'd like to know when or if they'll be over my turf (Cen Coast PR/SLO)


May 13th 


SH420


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And to think the milfs and dolphins coulda faced each other in the Super Bowl, sigh
> 
> my submission:
> Superlazechlemnedawg
> ...


What if? 







or


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> May 13th
> View attachment 4566707
> 
> SH420


Thank you, as with you missed it


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2020)

Still miss you, bro. RIP...


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Still miss you, bro. RIP...


Did you see the tribute to him by, I think it was “Grammy winners”? It was a good show.
I miss him too. He always gets the body moving.
I live in a lot of pain and I understand him and his dependency or whatever. I can see it happening. What I don’t understand is how no one helped him. Makes me sad.








Man could play guitar


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> May 13th
> View attachment 4566707
> 
> SH420


That must have been the Nat. Guard flyover out of Fresno. It wasn't published as much.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth this one brought you to mind. Lol






__





TikTok







vm.tiktok.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2020)

Huge Fire Breaks Out On The Edge Of Downtown LA


Helicopters are still circling the area.




laist.com





Butane honey oil.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Huge Fire Breaks Out On The Edge Of Downtown LA
> 
> 
> Helicopters are still circling the area.
> ...


I hope the firefighters are ok.


Here you go, get this stuck in your head


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2020)

FREEDOM


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4568462View attachment 4568464View attachment 4568461View attachment 4568465View attachment 4568466
> 
> FREEDOM


I think the bird has his eye on that Truclear tube


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)

@raratt 





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I need to refill the beer shelf every day. The recycle places need to open soon or I'll have to use a dump truck.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4568462View attachment 4568464View attachment 4568461View attachment 4568465View attachment 4568466
> 
> FREEDOM


I hope you have no egrets. Those folks are too densely packed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2020)

I ate it on a mushroom, banana kush, 89.7% thc. Wino Barbie had a couple of beers. It looks so good but when I taste it, yuk.
Had lunch with my dad and his wife, which explains the extra medication.
@cannabineer certainly no social distancing happening. As a matter of fact they were full when we left. Never entered the building and had there was a nice breeze. Trust me the barbster is ever vigilante. We have masks everywhere we go.
Happy Sunday everyone. Life is good.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I ate it on a mushroom, banana kush, 89.7% thc. Wino Barbie had a couple of beers. It looks so good but when I taste it, yuk.
> Had lunch with my dad and his wife, which explains the extra medication.
> @cannabineer certainly no social distancing happening. As a matter of fact they were full when we left. Never entered the building and had there was a nice breeze. Trust me the barbster is ever vigilante. We have masks everywhere we go.
> Happy Sunday everyone. Life is good.


Good to read; stay safe!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Good to read; stay safe!


And I’m not on oxygen brother!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I hope you have no egrets. Those folks are too densely packed.


He will be safe from heron out.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)

Morning fam. Well afternoon I guess. Lol. Sitting on porch smoking and my daughters neighbor stopped by. She always does. She’s a lil cooky, couple short of a six pack. I always agree with her and play up whatever she is talking about. My daughter always gives me the eye roll. Today she asked where I work. Hospital. Oh, so you’re a surgeon.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Well afternoon I guess. Lol. Sitting on porch smoking and my daughters neighbor stopped by. She always does. She’s a lil cooky, couple short of a six pack. I always agree with her and play up whatever she is talking about. My daughter always gives me the eye roll. Today she asked where I work. Hospital. Oh, so you’re a surgeon.


Tell her you're a master of knife work


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Tell her you're a master of knife work


My daughter told me, “there is seriously something wrong with you”


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Well afternoon I guess. Lol. Sitting on porch smoking and my daughters neighbor stopped by. She always does. She’s a lil cooky, couple short of a six pack. I always agree with her and play up whatever she is talking about. My daughter always gives me the eye roll. Today she asked where I work. Hospital. Oh, so you’re a surgeon.


My favorite idiom along those lines is “about four fries short of a Happymeal”


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Well afternoon I guess. Lol. Sitting on porch smoking and my daughters neighbor stopped by. She always does. She’s a lil cooky, couple short of a six pack. I always agree with her and play up whatever she is talking about. My daughter always gives me the eye roll. Today she asked where I work. Hospital. Oh, so you’re a surgeon.


Did you ask to see her tits and ass? And that you specialize in designer vaginas.....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you ask to see her tits and ass? And that you specialize in designer vaginas.....


Oh no no no... my daughter now calls her my girlfriend


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh no no no... my daughter now calls her my girlfriend


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh, so you’re a surgeon.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh no no no... my daughter now calls her my girlfriend


Got any pics? So we can see if she's worthy of the title


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4568462View attachment 4568464View attachment 4568461View attachment 4568465View attachment 4568466
> 
> FREEDOM


Did the heron pick up it's order to go?


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I hope the firefighters are ok.
> 
> 
> Here you go, get this stuck in your head


Thanks, I hope they are ok too. They took 4 of the firefighters to LA County Burn Center. Usually the firefighters go to Grossman Burn Center.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Did the heron pick up it's order to go?


They threw him out, he was being a pecker.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I hope they are ok too. They took 4 of the firefighters to LA County Burn Center. Usually the firefighters go to Grossman Burn Center.


I’m sure they’re in good hands.

Gummy flavor for you guys. Cherry pie. Black cherry jello, 3 grams bubba kush oil from grow healthy, tossed in a little light brown sugar. Barbarella is slurring  she forgot she had 2 beers and ate many bears


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I hope they are ok too. They took 4 of the firefighters to LA County Burn Center. Usually the firefighters go to Grossman Burn Center.


Why County vs Grossman, is county for more severe cases?


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Why County vs Grossman, is county for more severe cases?


Grossman is private and offers nicer service than county. Many go there for reconstruction after LA Regional saves their lives. But Grossman had the ability to take critical burns when they were at Sherman Oaks. I don't know if they still have critical acuity beds after moving to West Hills.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m sure they’re in good hands.
> 
> Gummy flavor for you guys. Cherry pie. Black cherry jello, 3 grams bubba kush oil from grow healthy, tossed in a little light brown sugar. Barbarella is slurring  she forgot she had 2 beers and ate many bears
> View attachment 4568862


What kinda bears?


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2020)

Here is my quarantine buddy freshly OD’d on belly rubs and chest cuddles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is my quarantine buddy freshly OD’d on belly rubs and chest cuddles.
> 
> View attachment 4568959


Lazy ass dog










I love him! Paulie rocks. I cut Angel’s nail using peanut butter. Easy peasy nice and sleazy


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Lazy ass dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have damn sharp peanut butter.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Grossman is private and offers nicer service than county. Many go there for reconstruction after LA Regional saves their lives. But Grossman had the ability to take critical burns when they were at Sherman Oaks. I don't know if they still have critical acuity beds after moving to West Hills.


OK, I knew it as Sherman Oaks BS, great rep, didn't know the name changed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)

looks like catfood on salad


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What kinda bears?


I love Robert Redford. He’s gorgeous. Great movie, heh bears.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4569113


Love raisins and peanut butter and captain crunch. Why would anyone put it anywhere near celery?


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 18, 2020)

My new avi



Doesn't hold up so well in the little circle. 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2020)

80s flashback!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 80s flashback!!!
> View attachment 4569679


I had that car with T-tops....


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had that car with T-tops....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4569899


My son had the same & he flipped it.

His recovery/reconstruction took literally years.
His second B-day is 4-20. No shit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2020)

Aw, Eddie Haskel died.

Actually Ken Osmond. I guess Beaver finally gave him 'the business' back.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

Every time I see the word “autodidact” I reflexively think that that was the one redeeming feature of Knight Rider.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2020)

yep

My wife is an Aries.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> yep
> View attachment 4570542
> My wife is an Aries.


Woot #1


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> yep
> View attachment 4570542
> My wife is an Aries.


Both of my long terms are on there. Kids moms. 2&6 oh and 3 

and I’m not on there.I always say I’m easy to get along with


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> yep
> View attachment 4570542
> My wife is an Aries.


Why is Virgo not listed? My ex was a Virgo.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Why is Virgo not listed? My ex was a Virgo.


Stealth


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2020)

.99 Taco Tuesday.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> yep
> View attachment 4570542
> My wife is an Aries.


So that's why my name changes, I am a 6...


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Woot #1


Right there with ya.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

I believe Mocking birds are the Muzak of the bird world. They sound OK, for the duration of an elevator ride. After that they are a bit annoying, especially at 0500.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I believe Mocking birds are the Muzak of the bird world. They sound OK, for the duration of an elevator ride. After that they are a bit annoying, especially at 0500.


So . . . You sleep in an elevator listening to Muzak & Mocking birds?


----------



## fartoblue (May 19, 2020)

This thread would be called "Nattering" in the UK


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So . . . You sleep in an elevator listening to Muzak & Mocking birds?


Not recently.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 19, 2020)

Got my bio control today


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Got my bio control todayView attachment 4570913


I found a couple ladybug pupae on a board under my table saw today, I set it up in a safe place for them to "hatch".


----------



## neosapien (May 19, 2020)

Had one of those little, trivial but yet oh so life affirming things happen at work today. I was at the last job finishing up for a longtime customer of mine when she asked me if I could stay until the fence guy left because he made her feel uncomfortable. Just made me feel good that someone trusts me that much.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Had one of those little, trivial but yet oh so life affirming things happen at work today. I was at the last job finishing up for a longtime customer of mine when she asked me if I could stay until the fence guy left because he made her feel uncomfortable. Just made me feel good that someone trusts me that much.


Your moditude is simply inevitable.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Had one of those little, trivial but yet oh so life affirming things happen at work today. I was at the last job finishing up for a longtime customer of mine when she asked me if I could stay until the fence guy left because he made her feel uncomfortable. Just made me feel good that someone trusts me that much.


Penis?


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Penis?


44Penis


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

I'm out of wine.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm out of wine.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Had one of those little, trivial but yet oh so life affirming things happen at work today. I was at the last job finishing up for a longtime customer of mine when she asked me if I could stay until the fence guy left because he made her feel uncomfortable. Just made me feel good that someone trusts me that much.


Pics?


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

My tincture is working well.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4570954


You thought I just randomly struck up a conversation about the conversion of wine to hard liquor


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> My tincture is working well.


I don't know the conversion rate on that


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You thought I just randomly struck up a conversation about the conversion of wine to hard liquor


That has explanatory power.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm out of wine.


I hate it when that happens...


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I hate it when that happens...


I'm still trying to figure out how it happened.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know the conversion rate on that


I don't drink wine, and i'm not going to try to make one up. For just using sugar leaf 5 eyedroppers full is good, washed down with beer of course. I need to get more 190 proof. I have plenty of buds to convert...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how it happened.


Hey I am the same way when I run out of beer and moonshine

Feel your pain..


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't drink wine, and i'm not going to try to make one up. For just using sugar leaf 5 eyedroppers full is good, washed down with beer of course. I need to get more 190 proof. I have plenty of buds to convert...lol.


I have plenty of 190 proof LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Fixed it, gin and tonic with a touch of 


delicious and I'm not even smoked up, yet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Fixed it, gin and tonic with a touch of
> View attachment 4570994
> 
> delicious and I'm not even smoked up, yet.


Blasphemy!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Blasphemy!


Tasty blasphemy, just the same.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pics?


Who, the woman or creepy fence guy?


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Who, the woman or creepy fence guy?


I was thinking the woman but I'd go for creepy fence guy too. Both for the double word score.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking the woman but I'd go for creepy fence guy too. Both for the double word score.


you'd get more points for "mewling woman"


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> you'd get more points for "mewling woman"


I always left some on the table.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 19, 2020)

Trying out these new wraps


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Trying out these new wrapsView attachment 4571023


So? How was it? 
If they're good, I'll tell my boss to order some up.

SH420


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So? How was it?
> If they're good, I'll tell my boss to order some up.
> 
> SH420


Roll up the doobs in unpaid parking tickets


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So? How was it?
> If they're good, I'll tell my boss to order some up.
> 
> SH420


This flavor is decent. The pineapple shake flavor paired well with C99. And the cherry pie flavor is my favorite so far. Tastes great with gelato buds.


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2020)

Can someone let me know when this very female plant will be done? I added calmag and I'm expecting at least a pound


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Can someone let me know when this very female plant will be done? I added calmag and I'm expecting at least a pound


Easy pound Bro! Almost ready to chop did you start your flush? And get those brovadas ordered!


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy pound Bro! Almost ready to chop did you start your flush? And get those brovadas ordered!


Lol I've been flushing since day 1. Seriously. That soil is mostly a jaws soil. But it does need some nutrients. I was almost out of dirt basically so its 2 end of bags mixed together lol. Think I'm harvesting tomorrow. I'll send you a doob


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

Bored?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732483344223684


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol I've been flushing since day 1. Seriously. That soil is mostly a jaws soil. But it does need some nutrients. I was almost out of dirt basically so its 2 end of bags mixed together lol. Think I'm harvesting tomorrow. I'll send you a doob


Might herm....I like to flush the dirt (harvested from the dog run) for a min of 3 days........before I even germ the seed (used toilet paper method) you'll know when it herms looks like a pecker poking out the bottom of a skirt.......

Lookin forward to the doob........this shit has got a kick......


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Might herm....I like to flush the dirt (harvested from the dog run) for a min of 3 days........before I even germ the seed (used toilet paper method) you'll know when it herms looks like a pecker poking out the bottom of a skirt.......
> View attachment 4571535
> Lookin forward to the doob........this shit has got a kick......


I like a spicy indica


----------



## jerryb73 (May 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Think I'm harvesting tomorrow.


Trim jail awaits.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Can someone let me know when this very female plant will be done? I added calmag and I'm expecting at least a poundView attachment 4571513


Thoon fox says thoon.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I like a spicy indica


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Might herm....I like to flush the dirt (harvested from the dog run) for a min of 3 days........before I even germ the seed (used toilet paper method) you'll know when it herms looks like a pecker poking out the bottom of a skirt.......
> View attachment 4571535
> Lookin forward to the doob........this shit has got a kick......


Party time


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4572338


I don't know why this makes me want to cry...lol...It's so sweeeeeet!!!

Maybe cause my daughter turned 2 on Tuesday...lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I don't know why this makes me want to cry...lol...It's so sweeeeeet!!!
> 
> Maybe cause my daughter turned 2 on Tuesday...lol


My daughter will be 21 in 2 weeks. I've been a crybaby for just about as long. 
My estrogen levels never went back to normal, I guess. So much for my "man card".
I need to go punch something cute! 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My daughter will be 21 in 2 weeks. I've been a crybaby for just about as long.
> My estrogen levels never went back to normal, I guess. So much for my "man card".
> I need to go punch something cute!
> 
> SH420


Girls will do that to ya. My boy will be 3 in about a week.........but my girl smoothed my rough edges almost 8 years ago


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

Who wants to be weirded out?


The Bizarre Viral Relationship Between Terry W East And Stephanie East


----------



## BarnBuster (May 21, 2020)

Lori Loughlin and Mossimo Giannulli agree to plead guilty in college admissions scam | CNN


Actress Lori Loughlin and her husband, fashion designer Mossimo Giannulli, have agreed to plead guilty to conspiracy charges in connection to their role in the college admissions scam, the US Attorney's Office in the District of Massachusetts said.




www.cnn.com


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Lori Loughlin and Mossimo Giannulli agree to plead guilty in college admissions scam | CNN
> 
> 
> Actress Lori Loughlin and her husband, fashion designer Mossimo Giannulli, have agreed to plead guilty to conspiracy charges in connection to their role in the college admissions scam, the US Attorney's Office in the District of Massachusetts said.
> ...


Lol all the news and people pissed off as hell.. they got probation


----------



## jerryb73 (May 21, 2020)

What’s up fam. My buddy at work had a couple of these so I grabbed one. This one is new to me. Super tasty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up fam. My buddy at work had a couple of these so I grabbed one. This one is new to me. Super tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Who wants to be weirded out?
> 
> 
> The Bizarre Viral Relationship Between Terry W East And Stephanie East


That's sad. Why is the mother getting involved in the craziness.


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's sad. Why is the mother getting involved in the craziness.
> 
> View attachment 4572513


She's just happy to have a grandson


----------



## jerryb73 (May 21, 2020)

Check out this tv I found.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's sad. Why is the mother getting involved in the craziness.


I bet she started it......


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

Something cool





__





Astronomers Detect a Suspiciously Shaped Galaxy Lurking in The Very Early Universe


Around 13.8 billion years ago, somehow the Universe popped into existence.




www.google.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Something cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, have to agree with them, there should be more Wolfe galaxies out there. Big sky to watch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2020)

Forget prozac, dirt is better! 
*Antidepressant Microbes In Soil: How Dirt Makes You Happy*


LINK


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Who wants to be weirded out?
> 
> 
> The Bizarre Viral Relationship Between Terry W East And Stephanie East


Wonder if Debra Bigmountain is a Red Lectroid from the Bigboote clan? That would explain all the missing people


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Wonder if Debra Bigmountain is a Red Lectroid from the Bigboote clan? That would explain all the missing people


Yes


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Something cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suspiciously like the Eye of Sauron


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2020)

Home. Time to relax.


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Home. Time to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that same curve going


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I got that same curve going


I did not roll these lol. Mine looks better


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I did not roll these lol. Mine looks better


I use a machine, I suck at rolling...lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I use a machine, I suck at rolling...lol.


My joints are horrible but I can twist a rillo. I don’t smoke joints unless handed to me. I don’t even keep papers.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2020)

My daughters neighbor said anything on her side of fence was hers if she wanted. She just came in with these.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 22, 2020)

Happy Memorial Day Weekend. In honor of all the veterans. To serve not to be served. Cheers!


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Happy Memorial Day Weekend. In honor of all the veterans. To serve not to be served. Cheers!


Just FYI, Memorial day is for veterans that are no longer with us, Veterans day is for those who served.
ANYWAY, I'm almost out of tincture, but it's OK, I have a plan:


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 22, 2020)

#24


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> #24
> View attachment 4573731


Help, I've fallen & can't get up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Home. Time to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do to your right thumb?


----------



## neosapien (May 22, 2020)

If Patrick Swayze started haunting Whoopi Goldberg no one would believe her.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> If Patrick Swayze started haunting Whoopi Goldberg no one would believe her.


And no one would care.
Cool guy and a great dancer ~ Angry bitch with no talent.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What did you do to your right thumb?


Lol. I just looked at my thumb and the spot is gone. Must have been dirty


----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2020)

Morning fam. Took daughter to Palatka. Boat and springs. Two things she’s never done. Check.. she hasn’t stopped smiling  me either...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2020)

Keeps getting better


----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2020)

Daughter: how many Bud Light you gonna drink
Me: all of them


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 23, 2020)

Testing the spring c99


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Took daughter to Palatka. Boat and springs. Two things she’s never done. Check.. she hasn’t stopped smiling  me either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alligators? Lol
Please tell me that’s Florida
The sunshine state!
It
Looks so inviting .
I was just admiring Governor Ron DeSantis signature. Lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Alligators? Lol
> Please tell me that’s Florida
> The sunshine state!
> It
> ...


Lol that the first thing my daughter said. We gonna swim with Alligators? Oh no. We are not redneck lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol that the first thing my daughter said. We gonna swim with Alligators? Oh no. We are not redneck lol


We were riding our bikes this morning and there was a big ole Water Moccasin right in the middle of the trail. I like snakes . I wouldn’t mind be bitten by a snake . Lol . It prob feels like getting a tattoo but then you get immunity And other special benificial blood chemistry .


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 23, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2020)

Few hours before we head home. This place is a local spot, fills up quick.
have a good Sunday fam.

about 2’ of water throughout this whole spot. sandbar in middle of river


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

FYI:








Pink Floyd Share Deep Cuts and Alternate Versions in New Playlist


If you ever needed any more playlists for listening in lockdown, Pink Floyd has launched "Syd, Roger, Richard, Nick and David – An Evolving Pink Floyd Playlist" today (May 22). Kicking off with "Us & Them (Live at The Empire Pool, Wembley, London 1974)" off their 2011 Immersion box set of The Dark…




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

I would like some help with this.
This is the televised Olympic theme I remember. The first soaring fanfare I’ve discovered was composed in 1958 by Leo Arnaud (Bugler’s Dream), which was quoted by John Williams in his longer “Olympic Fanfare and Theme” commissioned for the ‘84 Games held in LA.

At 0:22 it transitions to a jaunty march raised in key and tempo. Can anyone help me identify that music?

~edit~ @tyler.durden


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

@DustyDuke I hear the weather is a little rough down under, you doing OK?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> @DustyDuke I hear the weather is a little rough down under, you doing OK?


All good in my neck of the woods just colder then normal. Thanks for keeping an eye out mate. It’s the west coast coping it I’m south east. My region is pretty sweet weather wise. Does get cold and windy but never really damaging, just fires in summer really. I live on a peninsula and my sides fairly protected by a massive bay pretty calm generally like a salt water lake tbh. If you drive over the other side of the peninsula it’s surf beaches and big swell coming from Antartica. To very different landscapes close to each other


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> All good in my neck of the woods just colder then normal. Thanks for keeping an eye out mate. It’s the west coast coping it I’m south east. My region is pretty sweet weather wise. Does get cold and windy but never really damaging, just fires in summer really. I live on a peninsula and my sides fairly protected by a massive bay pretty calm generally like a salt water lake tbh. If you drive over the other side of the peninsula it’s surf beaches and big swell coming from Antartica. To very different landscapes close to each other
> View attachment 4575530


Good to hear, didn't know where you were located. Guam was like that but the east side had big waves and the west had a barrier reef so it was pretty calm inside that. There were still some waves, but no comparison.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Good to hear, didn't know where you were located. Guam was like that but the east side had big waves and the west had a barrier reef so it was pretty calm inside that. There were still some waves, but no comparison.


That’s what the bays like a lot of reefs bit of refuge for the fish. Still picks up on the odd occasion. Here’s the local pier getting hammered in a storm on the calm side.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s what the bays like a lot of reefs bit of refuge for the fish. Still picks up on the odd occasion. Here’s the local pier getting hammered in a storm on the calm side.
> View attachment 4575534


We had numerous typhoons/hurricanes/cyclones. I'm sure it was ugly on the beach when the wind was doing 150 MPH, but we were hiding in the house.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would like some help with this.
> This is the televised Olympic theme I remember. The first soaring fanfare I’ve discovered was composed in 1958 by Leo Arnaud (Bugler’s Dream), which was quoted by John Williams in his longer “Olympic Fanfare and Theme” commissioned for the ‘84 Games held in LA.
> 
> At 0:22 it transitions to a jaunty march raised in key and tempo. Can anyone help me identify that music?
> ...


That's part of Arnaud's Bugler's Dream, not a different song


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's part of Arnaud's Bugler's Dream, not a different song


I do not hear it. Something close, but distinct.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's part of Arnaud's Bugler's Dream, not a different song


I think I spotted my error. I hit two different videos billed as Arnaud, but both were the Williams Fanfare mislabeled.
This does have the phrase I was wondering about. I imagine that this is Arnaud minus Williams.
I think that solves the mystery.Thanks!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2020)

Remember, Arnaud didn't write it for the olympics, it was co-opted and worked to fit into TV's 60 sec soundbites.
Heres a story: https://variety.com/2016/tv/news/olympics-anthem-origin-leo-arnaud-john-williams-1201831690/

Also recall John Williams was notorious for dancing on the edge of plagiarism


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember, Arnaud didn't write it for the olympics, it was co-opted and worked to fit into TV's 60 sec soundbites.
> Heres a story: https://variety.com/2016/tv/news/olympics-anthem-origin-leo-arnaud-john-williams-1201831690/
> 
> Also recall John Williams was notorious for dancing on the edge of plagiarism


I like the term “homage”. It has such fine passive aggression built in.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s what the bays like a lot of reefs bit of refuge for the fish. Still picks up on the odd occasion. Here’s the local pier getting hammered in a storm on the calm side.
> View attachment 4575534


Did ya piss of posiden or something?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

Damn spell check 

Then again it could be the beer and space tomatoes 

Oh and penis


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Damn spell check
> 
> Then again it could be the beer and space tomatoes
> 
> Oh and penis


I can’t believe they manufacture this ...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t believe they manufacture this ...


Holy crap, I can't either, win....oh honey I know what I want....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

Just think about it, you can walk through a crowd and go...."You need a refill"..


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Just think about it, you can walk through a crowd and go...."You need a refill"..


It would be the logical dispenser for (favorite brand to hate) light beer


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It would be the logical dispenser for (favorite brand to hate) light beer


It's a calorie thing...wine would work as well....js


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

Think shots....tequila, burbon...etc


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

Hey baby wanna a shot?


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's a calorie thing...wine would work as well....js


I’ve heard beer called piss but never wine.

Maybe fill it with the hard stuff. A whiskey dick, so to speak.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve heard beer called piss but never wine.
> 
> Maybe fill it with the hard stuff. A whiskey dick, so to speak.


Could be

Ahh I know .....moonshine dick?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Could be
> 
> Ahh I know .....moonshine dick?


Cock whiskey?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2020)

It’s from a chickens cock so I don’t know how pure the whiskey is


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

Hey ya know....everything has a start....I am more a moonshine guy.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

If you really want to have fun look up heritage whiskey....game on


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4576130


Taste the rainbow


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Taste the rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4576179


I detect a Skittles theme!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I detect a Skittles theme!
> View attachment 4576182















And for pure win


----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4576130


Sweet, you provided him nesting material


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet, you provided him nesting material


Yeah. I figured since I cleaned the garage they were going to try to make a nest elsewhere and they need material. I was gonna put little shots of water if that didn’t do the trick because I also heard them scratching at the pipes. They started going crazy after the pipes were fixed. And all food sources were gone. They even ate another rat that was stuck on a glue trap. Fuckin savages.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)

94 with 27% humidity at the moment. AC has been running for awhile.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> 94 with 27% humidity at the moment. AC has been running for awhile.


97f 16% rh here. I won’t be doing anything past 11am for the next week or so lol.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 97f 16% rh here. I won’t be doing anything past 11am for the next week or so lol.


Time to shift to summer schedule, work early, knock off early.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Want









Deep-fried butter - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have the deep fried butter with a side of lard please.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'll have the deep fried butter with a side of lard please.


Dunno bout lard, but cheese for the win....


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

TOMORROW maybe
SpaceX is preparing to send a crew of two to the ISS.
Heavens-above dot com shows that we can see evening flyovers in SoCal.
Stoked





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

ANC said:


>


The cold extraction makes sense to me. Psilocin is very sensitive to air oxidation. Psilocybin fares better. Those 4-hydroxytryptamines discolor blue in air; that’s why shrooms bruise blue. The cold slows both oxidation and hydrolysis. I wonder how long the unfrozen blue juice stays potent.

The chopped substrate seems really coarse to me. I wonder if a finer chop (which should extract more and faster) introduces problems.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Paul is the man when it comes to fungi.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> TOMORROW maybe
> SpaceX is preparing to send a crew of two to the ISS.
> Heavens-above dot com shows that we can see evening flyovers in SoCal.
> Stoked
> ...


I'll watch it tomorrow on tv, gonna be historic if it works out. Did ya check out the new suits there using?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'll watch it tomorrow on tv, gonna be historic if it works out. Did ya check out the new suits there using?


Just looked them up! Slick. Sorta Stanley Kubrick. Open the motherboard-fucking pod bay FUCKING door, Hal


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just looked them up! Slick. Sorta Stanley Kubrick. Open the motherboard-fucking pod bay FUCKING door, Hal


Stig is much cooler.......


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Some say ... that the Stig is much cooler.......


Fify


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Stig is cooler......


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Although he can add maybe 2 more inches to the pant leg the freakin dork!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just looked them up! Slick. Sorta Stanley Kubrick. Open the motherboard-fucking pod bay FUCKING door, Hal


They are slick, not as bulky as the usual outfit, makes me wonder how they were tested for space travel. I have worn the one on the bottom before. Now that was a ride...


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> They are slick, not as bulky as the usual outfit, makes me wonder how they were tested for space travel. I have worn the one on the bottom before. Now that was a ride...


NASA has vacuum chambers for that, and I wager wherever they trained the revive pilots has another.


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2020)

my fucking house caught fire tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

sunni said:


> my fucking house caught fire tonight.


Shit! How bad? everyone ok?


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit! How bad? everything ok?


i was in the kitchen we made my son dinner, I was gunna have a salad
and the stove was smelling kinda funny but i thought maybe abit of the pizza fell off when cooking you know when it kinda burns or whatever

and my toddler is sitting down eating at the table and im in the kitchen and all of a sudden sparks start flying and a whoosh of black smoke, than 3 footflames, grabbed my kid ran out the door my husband flipped the panel off grabbed the dog

the catran adn hid and we couldnrt get her, fire fighters came took everything out

they( the fire fighters) said that my stove malfunctioned.
so i rent so i dont need to pay for that but it was really scary and not cool no pun intended


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Good to hear it was only a scare.


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good to hear it was only a scare.


yeah for sure not gunna sleep well tonight id ont think


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> NASA has vacuum chambers for that, and I wager wherever they trained the revive pilots has another.


True they do. We'll see. Just don't think those suits have been vetted enough. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

sunni said:


> i was in the kitchen we made my son dinner, I was gunna have a salad
> and the stove was smelling kinda funny but i thought maybe abit of the pizza fell off when cooking you know when it kinda burns or whatever
> 
> and my toddler is sitting down eating at the table and im in the kitchen and all of a sudden sparks start flying and a whoosh of black smoke, than 3 footflames, grabbed my kid ran out the door my husband flipped the panel off grabbed the dog
> ...


Glad you and yours are ok. Holy crap....talk about a scare.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

sunni said:


> yeah for sure not gunna sleep well tonight id ont think


Just know your safe..should be comfort enough...I. hope...sleep well and safe.


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Just know your safe..should be comfort enough...I. hope...sleep well and safe.


nah doesnt work when you have a legit anxiety disorder.
my eyes are wider than an owls right now haha


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

sunni said:


> nah doesnt work when you have a legit anxiety disorder.
> my eyes are wider than an owls right now haha


Lol..you for some reason I can see that.....lol...

Got any indica?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

Ok so we talk about fly overs a lot and today I saw some cool shit! I was hearing the low rumble all morning. Looked up and saw them refueling. Supper awesome! 
Very hard to see but it's the white speck almost dead center.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2020)

Great Value gummies  




50pk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2020)

How good does that look?


















For oak kief?


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so we talk about fly overs a lot and today I saw some cool shit! I was hearing the low rumble all morning. Looked up and saw them refueling. Supper awesome! View attachment 4578003
> Very hard to see but it's the white speck almost dead center.


Looks like a tanker


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4578208
> How good does that look?
> 
> 
> ...


Ten acorns for like $100 ... you could make some bank


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looks like a tanker


Was supper cool. It looked like when you tow a car. At first I thought WTF? Then my eyes focused and saw it. Saw it flying over again but just one plane. I figure they must be training.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Was supper cool. It looked like when you tow a car. At first I thought WTF? Then my eyes focused and saw it. Saw it flying over again but just one plane. I figure they must be training.


When I was much younger I flew gliders. Our club used a Bellanca as a towplane. Flying at the end of a 200-foot tether was a complete blast.

Sometimes the towplane with glider flew directly over campus. I’d look up and cheer them on.

There was a big red ball handle in the middle of the instrument panel. When the altimeter said Now ... Grab pull ~loud clunk~ I’m freeee


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was much younger I flew gliders. Our club used a Bellanca as a towplane. Flying at the end of a 200-foot tether was a complete blast.
> 
> Sometimes the towplane with glider flew directly over campus. I’d look up and cheer them on.
> 
> There was a big red ball handle in the middle of the instrument panel. When the altimeter said Now ... Grab pull ~loud clunk~ I’m freeee


That would be awesome! About an hr away I have a place I can learn to glide...have some friends that paraglide......sometimes on skis! Definitely something I'm gonna try!


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That would be awesome! About an hr away I have a place I can learn to glide...have some friends that paraglide......sometimes on skis! Definitely something I'm gonna try!


Closed cockpit? I’m a horrible glider snob.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Closed cockpit? I’m a horrible glider snob.
> 
> View attachment 4578246


Fuck yeah! I'd try it!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Closed cockpit? I’m a horrible glider snob.
> 
> View attachment 4578246







__





Hollister Soaring Center







hollistersoaringcenter.com


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2020)

So these are different, he did a different method. These dissolve and chew much easier than the green ones I post. Still hold the title of fire cubes. Tester taken an hour an half ago.  He makes blue one also. Blue are low dose and red means danger.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 28, 2020)

So there was this article on CNN about a woman who photographed a wolverine... looks like a badger to me... I guess Badger doesn't make a really cool superhero name.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

ANC said:


> So there was this article on CNN about a woman who photographed a wolverine... looks like a badger to me... I guess Badger doesn't make a really cool superhero name.


I don't know, could be amazing!


Hmmm. Maybe better with a cape?

@cannabineer I know, I know.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't know, could be amazing!
> View attachment 4579164
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe better with a cape?
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

ANC said:


> So there was this article on CNN about a woman who photographed a wolverine... looks like a badger to me... I guess Badger doesn't make a really cool superhero name.


I think it does!

"The Badger" with his "Bad Ass Backhand Action"


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

ANC said:


> So there was this article on CNN about a woman who photographed a wolverine... looks like a badger to me... I guess Badger doesn't make a really cool superhero name.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4579215


Hm. No cape! 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4579215


Something's a fowl....


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Something's a fowl....


Everybody knows you don’t duck The BADGER!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Everybody knows you don’t duck The BADGER!




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4579269
> 
> SH420


I miss @MrEDuck he was quackers!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I miss @MrEDuck he was quackers!


Yeah, me too. He's a good dude.
SH420


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I miss @MrEDuck he was quackers!


His penis fell off.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> His penis fell off.


Thank god I liked him for his mind!


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4579269
> 
> SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2020)

I've been catching up on all the UFC matches from 2020. It is so strange to watch a match with an empty arena - you can hear all the breathing, every hit no matter how glancing, and every single thing that each corner is saying to their respective fighters. It also makes Bruce Buffer's job seem ridiculous, it's like, 'why are you yelling, dude? We're right here...' Man, did McGregor beat the shit out of the cowboy... With his fucking _SHOULDER! _Dude is obnoxiously awesome...


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been catching up on all the UFC matches from 2020. It is so strange to watch a match with an empty arena - you can hear all the breathing, every hit no matter how glancing, and every single thing that each corner is saying to their respective fighters. It also makes Bruce Buffer's job seem ridiculous, it's like, 'why are you yelling, dude? We're right here...' Man, did McConner beat the shit out of the cowboy... With his fucking _SHOULDER! _Dude is obnoxiously awesome...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2020)

Franklin Templeton fires staffer after park video goes viral


The incident demonstrates that companies are increasingly holding employees accountable, even for behavior that occurs outside the office.




www.financial-planning.com


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2020)

"When government fears the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny." What path are we on?


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2020)

There are four boxes to be used in the defense of liberty: soap, ballot, jury, and ammo. Please use in that order.


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2020)

I guess rioting works.....
Department of Public Safety Commissioner John Harrington announced the arresting officer in the George Floyd case has been taken into custody.
Former officer Derek Chauvin has been taken into custody by the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension.








Arresting officer in George Floyd case taken into custody by BCA


Charges were announced later Friday by Hennepin County Attorney's Office against Chauvin ...




kstp.com


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I guess rioting works.....


You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I guess rioting works.....
> Department of Public Safety Commissioner John Harrington announced the arresting officer in the George Floyd case has been taken into custody.
> Former officer Derek Chauvin has been taken into custody by the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension.
> 
> ...






Minneapolis in flames. Gonna have to do riff on a Thursday song


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been catching up on all the UFC matches from 2020. It is so strange to watch a match with an empty arena - you can hear all the breathing, every hit no matter how glancing, and every single thing that each corner is saying to their respective fighters. It also makes Bruce Buffer's job seem ridiculous, it's like, 'why are you yelling, dude? We're right here...' Man, did McGregor beat the shit out of the cowboy... With his fucking _SHOULDER! _Dude is obnoxiously awesome...


what in the holy fuck. cowboy (dave maloney? ) could spank that scrawney cocky irish prick. I need to watch that fight. Must have gone too heavy on offense and should have practiced defense. fuck. computer speakers dont work and I need a new roku. walmart here I come


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2020)

Just because.


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2020)

me too....


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

I converted my shake weight with a fleshlight. Talk about using all your muscles at once.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I converted my shake weight with a fleshlight. Talk about using all your muscles at once.


Nice


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2020)

I’ve got some loose screws


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got some loose screws
> View attachment 4581611View attachment 4581612View attachment 4581613


Ahhh ;( the one backing out looks like it's right where your protruberance is.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh ;( the one backing out looks like it's right where your protruberance is.


My dad just asked me if they could just open it up and cut the head off the screw.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got some loose screws
> View attachment 4581611View attachment 4581612View attachment 4581613


Needs loctite, and CalMag,


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got some loose screws
> View attachment 4581611View attachment 4581612View attachment 4581613


Bionic Woman. how's your perferated eardrum? I have 2. And I love to free dive so it blows.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My dad just asked me if they could just open it up and cut the head off the screw.


I’m surprised he didn’t offer to get in there with a #2 Phillips and git’er done for cheap.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got some loose screws
> View attachment 4581611View attachment 4581612View attachment 4581613


Check your implant records to see if they used a mix stainless steel and titanium. You could have been set up for galvanic corrosion. Important to know, especially since they are bathed in a strong electrolytic solution. You want to make sure your attorney doesn't miss that.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Check your implant records to see if they used a mix stainless steel and titanium. You could have been set up for galvanic corrosion. Important to know, especially since they are bathed in a strong electrolytic solution. You want to make sure you attorney doesn't miss that.


I love it when you talk dirty... er um smart.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Bionic Woman. how's your perferated eardrum? I have 2. And I love to free dive so it blows.


I’m reminded of it whenever I swim. I’d love to free dive! Wino Barbie is our free diver.
Did I ever show you guys my femur rod?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m reminded of it whenever I swim. I’d love to free dive! Wino Barbie is our free diver.
> Did I ever show you guys my femur rod?View attachment 4581626


christ on a cracker what a souvenir


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> christ on a cracker what a souvenir


lol broke it in 5 places and severed my ankle joint, right leg, I was 23. Oh shit, 30 years ago.
Looks like I got some pretty expensive plates and screws


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol broke it in 5 places and severed my ankle joint, right leg, I was 23. Oh shit, 30 years ago.
> Looks like I got some pretty expensive plates and screws
> View attachment 4581633


speaking of titanium my favorite 2 peice space case "Illadelph" scribed grinder, came with a 240$ bong. Just went missing... or stolen


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m reminded of it whenever I swim. I’d love to free dive! Wino Barbie is our free diver.
> Did I ever show you guys my femur rod?View attachment 4581626


~ shifts in chair~


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4581643


looks like me. but i'm kinda more caveman than alien. no hornets yet but saw a large bumble bee. trick for ground hornets, pour a can of mountain dew down the nest. also if you want to attract honey bees,etc. find a mouse nest transfer to a hive, will attract bees


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

Ima take a nap. Wake me up in time for church. Oh fuck it's 1230!!.. Hop in the golf cart I was going to practice my vocals on the hymnals


----------



## neosapien (May 31, 2020)

I work so much that until this morning I had no idea that we did successfully strap people to a rocket and shoot them to space. Or that my city was on fire. A lot can change while you're working 14 hours a day.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2020)

Picked up some supplies.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Picked up some supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have heard bad reviews about purple punch let me know what you think. just found my pack of plushberry seeds 10yr old but I bet I could get them to pop 
won a 3 pack of fem Do Si Do 33 =Barneys farm from gorilla seedbank....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> have heard bad reviews about purple punch let me know what you think. just found my pack of plushberry seeds 10yr old but I bet I could get them to pop
> won a 3 pack of fem Do Si Do 33 =Barneys farm from gorilla seedbank....


Never had PP. But if the FF tastes anything like the flower your in for a treat........super tasty!


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m reminded of it whenever I swim. I’d love to free dive! Wino Barbie is our free diver.
> Did I ever show you guys my femur rod?View attachment 4581626


Stryker made a good product


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just because.


I've listened to this one about 8 x so far this morning...and i'm not done yet...Thanks for posting!! I want a dock in the bay!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 1, 2020)

I don’t even buy lottery tickets, but I’d bet they are related.

Yuck.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Its beautiful


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its beautiful


Suddenly I have an appetite


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its beautiful


Way better than the original!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2020)

Oh, fuck yeah. Gonna see this one...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4582769


ROFLMAO my first thought was gee they are looting in China now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2020)

Anybody know anything about Guardzilla cams?

I've had one for 4 years. It hasn't worked correctly for several days. Their website is down, support number disconnected. I called the store where I bought it and they no longer sell them.

Company was in St. Louis, don't know if it's covid related or riot related or if they just sucked as a company or what?

How would one find out if a company is out of business or is it just obvious?

The cam only works when my phone and the cam are using the same wifi now for some reason, I can't use it a mile away from one house to another. And motion alerts no longer work.

I guess I'll just get another brand or something, this sucks.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 2, 2020)

Guardzilla | Better Business Bureau® Profile


This organization is not BBB accredited. Security Cameras in Saint Louis, MO. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, & more.




www.bbb.org





You could email the chamber of commerce in St Louis and they might have some info. If they filed for bankruptcy it would probably appear on this site: https://www.moeb.uscourts.gov You may have to get a PACER acct to access files (acct is free but has to be approved). You're probably fucked


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m reminded of it whenever I swim. I’d love to free dive! Wino Barbie is our free diver.
> Did I ever show you guys my femur rod?View attachment 4581626


Da fuck? Are you made of glass? 


I mean, at least it took me 32 years to break myself that bad. 

And you have a screw loose?I have one poking out the other side of the bone...lol...better believe it tears the scar tissue every time I move my arm beyond it's new range of motion...haha


It's fun being twins...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Guardzilla | Better Business Bureau® Profile
> 
> 
> This organization is not BBB accredited. Security Cameras in Saint Louis, MO. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, & more.
> ...


 Yeah, it doesn't look good.

From your link.

I got a few years out of it. But it sucks that they're still being sold on Amazon and eBay at discounts.

They aren't going to work as planned and there's no support to help and the network is definitely dead.

The only thing you can do with them now is watch yourself on TV. No motion alerts, WTF good is that?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look good.
> View attachment 4583561
> From your link.
> 
> ...


Buy the same one from Amazon, then put the non-working camera in the return box to get a refund. Bezos can afford it


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2020)

Amazon.com : Guardzilla Outdoor HD WiFi Security Camera with Night Vision and Weatherproof Construction : Camera & Photo


Amazon.com : Guardzilla Outdoor HD WiFi Security Camera with Night Vision and Weatherproof Construction : Camera & Photo



www.amazon.com


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2020)

Have you tried to play with the settings? Perhaps it was re-set to factory settings or something.

I just had a camera go out too...I like Tylers idea...a lot! lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Amazon.com : Guardzilla Outdoor HD WiFi Security Camera with Night Vision and Weatherproof Construction : Camera & Photo
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Guardzilla Outdoor HD WiFi Security Camera with Night Vision and Weatherproof Construction : Camera & Photo
> ...


The real insult is “No” to “is discontinued by manufacturer”


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

raratt said:


>


I'm having some serious flashbacks now....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm having some serious flashbacks now....


*A restaurant owner, a football star: the people killed as protests spread*
One man was a retired St Louis police captain checking on his friend’s shop. Another was the beloved owner of a Louisville barbecue restaurant who provided free meals to officers. Yet another was a man known as “Mr Indianapolis”, a former star football player.
They are among those killed as protests have roiled American cities in the week since the death of George Floyd. Many of the people killed were African Americans, compounding the tragedy for black communities.





__





A restaurant owner, a football star: the people killed as protests spread | George Floyd | The Guardian


Details of deaths in cities from Louisville to Oakland remain unclear, but many killed were African American




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 3, 2020)

I would bet my oldest mh fixture is older than half the members here.

Glad I payed cash at the store, wasn't like a week after that they started hassling old ladies that just bought fertilizer through the mail.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2020)

Since the lockdown, I joined Instagram. I joined to follow some of the reggae artists I like as they are performing from their homes. Anyway, Stick Figure, one of the artists I like, posted this short video of a kid singing over one of his tracks.

I liked it.






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look good.
> View attachment 4583561
> From your link.
> 
> ...


My grandma got a ring camera. Had it since they came out with no issues. Other than her taking 5 minutes to check the app before coming to the door lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 3, 2020)

Thought my shoulder slipped again, thought i'd tough it out didn't want to waste first responders time. Upon regaining full rotation. Pretty sure it's a broken collar bone. Kinda afraid of hospitals/ surgery, especially now, also i'm one of the rare that anesthesia doesn't put down easy. Ever since i was a kid. I could use a good nights sleep these days. Dose me doc, gonna take a lot to knock me out otherwise I'll just enjoy it. Try chloroform perfume on a hot nurses breasts and smother me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2020)

I had a fish hook buried DEEP in my hand a couple of summers ago while salmon fishing. Tried to yank it out using the line trick & it would not even budge. ER tried a local (Nada) then IV stuff with the same results - they finally resorted to "Jackson juice" or "Milk of amnesia" which put me out.
According to the Mrs. a lot of trying to push it on through so they could snip it off with no luck so they broke out the pliers from the janitors tool box.
Backing it out the old fashioned way finally worked.

 

Doc said I have a high tolerance to pain meds (for some reason).


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a fish hook buried DEEP in my hand a couple of summers ago while salmon fishing. Tried to yank it out using the line trick & it would not even budge. ER tried a local (Nada) then IV stuff with the same results - they finally resorted to "Jackson juice" or "Milk of amnesia" which put me out.
> According to the Mrs. a lot of trying to push it on through so they could snip it off with no luck so they broke out the pliers from the janitors tool box.
> Backing it out the old fashioned way finally worked.
> 
> ...


High tolerance is a warning sign and behold ... you got hooked


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a fish hook buried DEEP in my hand a couple of summers ago while salmon fishing. Tried to yank it out using the line trick & it would not even budge. ER tried a local (Nada) then IV stuff with the same results - they finally resorted to "Jackson juice" or "Milk of amnesia" which put me out.
> According to the Mrs. a lot of trying to push it on through so they could snip it off with no luck so they broke out the pliers from the janitors tool box.
> Backing it out the old fashioned way finally worked.
> 
> ...


With all the Gamakatsu’s i’ve flung right next to my ear casting on the rivers for the salmon i’m surprised i still have my right ear lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> My grandma got a ring camera. Had it since they came out with no issues. Other than her taking 5 minutes to check the app before coming to the door lol


I had a ring camera, it was killer. I had the last minutes on their cloud of us getting the fuck out of dodge. Turns out it disappears after a few months  i went back to view it again to see what time i left and it was gone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a ring camera, it was killer. I had the last minutes on their cloud of us getting the fuck out of dodge. Turns out it disappears after a few months  i went back to view it again to see what time i left and it was gone.


Yeah, the vids from Guardzilla had an expiration date unless you hit save right away or paid $9.99 a month to save everything.

Now it won't take vids because the alarm network is dead. No servers to send texts and trigger vid cam to record or whatever.

I read somewhere people still being charged 9.99 for nothing now and can't cancel through Guardzilla. Lol. If they have 1000 people still paying 9.99 a month... or 5000.

Sounds like a mafia thing.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, the vids from Guardzilla had an expiration date unless you hit save right away or paid $9.99 a month to save everything.
> 
> Now it won't take vids because the alarm network is dead. No servers to send texts and trigger vid cam to record or whatever.
> 
> ...











Federal Trade Commission


The official website of the Federal Trade Commission, protecting America’s consumers for over 100 years.




www.ftc.gov


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 3, 2020)

I would have coughed in this bitches mouth.



__ https://www.facebook.com/826387277371752/posts/4225385957471850


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I would have coughed in this bitches mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/826387277371752/posts/4225385957471850


To much maple syrup mate


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

They might have found quark matter. Gravitational astronomy is becoming a thing.









Researchers discover a new type of matter inside neutron stars


A Finnish research group has found strong evidence for the presence of exotic quark matter inside the cores of the largest neutron stars in existence. They reached this conclusion by combining recent results from theoretical particle and nuclear physics to measurements of gravitational waves...




www.google.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Thought my shoulder slipped again, thought i'd tough it out didn't want to waste first responders time. Upon regaining full rotation. Pretty sure it's a broken collar bone. Kinda afraid of hospitals/ surgery, especially now, also i'm one of the rare that anesthesia doesn't put down easy. Ever since i was a kid. I could use a good nights sleep these days. Dose me doc, gonna take a lot to knock me out otherwise I'll just enjoy it. Try chloroform perfume on a hot nurses breasts and smother me.


If you have to have surgery insist on a BIS monitor.








Bispectral index - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They might have found quark matter. Gravitational astronomy is becoming a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, thinking space time plan here


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Interesting, thinking space time plan here


Nah stick with term life; it’s a much better value


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nah stick with term life; it’s a much better value


True that it is

It's amazing how life sometimes shows how much of a grain of sand we are...hmm


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> True that it is
> 
> It's amazing how life sometimes shows how much of a grain of sand we are...hmm


And yet, here we are, privileged to witness and be awestruck.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And yet, here we are, privileged to witness and be awestruck.


Or amazed at what we find when we actually pay attention


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 4, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Such a majestic beast 

SH420


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Such a majestic beast
> 
> SH420


Thanks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 4, 2020)

OMG I’m as excited as a little girl!!!! My oldest BFF is moving here next month!!!! OMG


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> OMG I’m as excited as a little girl!!!! My oldest BFF is moving here next month!!!! OMG


How old is she?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Such a majestic beast
> 
> SH420


dude how hot is your weather lady? |


mysunnyboy said:


> OMG I’m as excited as a little girl!!!! My oldest BFF is moving here next month!!!! OMG





srh88 said:


> How old is she?


yeah is she hot/ single?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> dude how hot is your weather lady? |
> 
> 
> yeah is she hot/ single?


Is she into wrasslin'*


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is she into wrasslin'*


does she know how to cut hair? can i trust her with a straight razor to my throat?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2020)

Leftover Papa Murphy’s, refried w/bacon grease.


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2020)

200% grease


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> 200% grease


SpaceX R&D?


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4585587


or what?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> or what?


Oar you’re in for a paddling


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> oar what?


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2020)

Depending on which one you think about, you will hear brainstorm or green needle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2020)

Green Needle.

Then again I might be channeling the blood draw they did on me this morning (and no, I don't have Hemocyanin).


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

Green needle; couldn't even force brainstorm out of it


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2020)

Both, alternating Brainstorm then Green Needle.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 5, 2020)

im high.....

Down some from this morning


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Green Needle.
> 
> Then again I might be channeling the blood draw they did on me this morning (and no, I don't have Hemocyanin).


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2020)

This dudes protest sign stick.

Always be prepared lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2020)

The problem with torching random cars is you never know if it has a propane tank in the trunk


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2020)

Green needle, I'm Cu based.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 5, 2020)

She's 21 today. In about 10 minutes. 


She's a little bigger these days but will always be my little baby girl. 
I love you monkey! Happy birthday! (With a tear in my eye).

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2020)

​


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> She's 21 today. In about 10 minutes.
> View attachment 4587048
> 
> She's a little bigger these days but will always be my little baby girl.
> ...


Aweerre happy birthday


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 6, 2020)

Yeah she’s good looking and single. We’ve had some awesome times together. Our brothers used to be the best of friends as well.

It’s so good to have friends around. Ron was just over for breakfast.He and wino Barbie have been friends for over 40 years. He started to rub my shoulders and said I’m sorry I forgot about social distancing lol I said screw that don’t stop.

It’s my little brother‘a birthday next week. He will be 52 years old. What has happened? How did we get this old? My grandfather lived to be 91. Ugh

I just read where the last person receiving civil war benefits just died. Her father was in it. He was 83 when she was born! Can you imagine?


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2020)

My wife has gone on vacation to Nags Head NC for the week.






My stepson has work there so invited her to go along. The dogs have gone to the beach as well.





I would have gone but harvest is too close to go on vacation at this hour.






To ease the edge he left me a consolation prize.


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 6, 2020)

ANC said:


>


So this is where all the dicks hang out 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 6, 2020)

Starburst blue raspberry gummies made with clementine oil.

I come out after a shower and find wino Barbie MESSED UP. She says rather slurringly ”I had a couple of gummies”.

Anyone else have to hide their dope from their wife??? Or vice versa my sisters? Is this normal? Or am I just lucky?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nachos?








Promise there are chips


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Nachos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 7, 2020)

Cracking a jar around full face mask folk and shit gets quite,lol ! I swear it’s Just the simple things .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2020)

Flag day is June 14 

If you are in the market to purchase a U.S. Flag, *please spend the money to get a quality, made in the USA flag*, not one of the cheap ones from overseas. These 2 companies have been around for a long time:

Annin Flagmakers (Est.1847) https://www.annin.com/us-flags/
Valley Forge Flag Company (Est.1882) https://www.valleyforgeflag.com/cat-17-1-1/u-s-flags.htm










Health department in Ohio rules U.S. flag maker non-essential, must shutter for coronavirus


The Coshocton City Health Department was inundated with complaints on Annin being allowed to reopen on April 13.



www.cincinnati.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2020)

‘Incel’ blew off hand making explosives to target 'hot cheerleaders': feds — New York Post


A sexually frustrated Virginia man blew off a hand while trying to make homemade explosives — ones he planned to use in a revenge attack on “hot cheerleaders,” according to federal prosecutors. Cole Carini, 23, went to a health clinic in Richlands last Wednesday suffering from an amputated hand...




apple.news


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> ‘Incel’ blew off hand making explosives to target 'hot cheerleaders': feds — New York Post
> 
> 
> A sexually frustrated Virginia man blew off a hand while trying to make homemade explosives — ones he planned to use in a revenge attack on “hot cheerleaders,” according to federal prosecutors. Cole Carini, 23, went to a health clinic in Richlands last Wednesday suffering from an amputated hand...
> ...


That'll show those cheerleaders! 
Lol dude can't even jack it now


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> ‘Incel’ blew off hand making explosives to target 'hot cheerleaders': feds — New York Post
> 
> 
> A sexually frustrated Virginia man blew off a hand while trying to make homemade explosives — ones he planned to use in a revenge attack on “hot cheerleaders,” according to federal prosecutors. Cole Carini, 23, went to a health clinic in Richlands last Wednesday suffering from an amputated hand...
> ...


My heart bleeds for him, it really does. He may need physical therapy in order to learn to fap with the remaining hand.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That'll show those cheerleaders!
> Lol dude can't even jack it now


gmta


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2020)

I wonder how easy it is to make a bomb in jail with only three fingers?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> gmta


I dont know man.. whats that mean lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I dont know man.. whats that mean lol


Thinking the same thing


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thinking the same thing


Grandma makes tiny apples. Gmta


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Grandma makes tiny apples. Gmta


“great minds think alike”


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “great minds think alike”


I knew you were thinking about pouring another buffalo trace. GMTA!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I knew you were thinking about pouring another buffalo trace. GMTA!


Make that Glenlivet 14 or Akashi and I’m there.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Make that Glenlivet 14 or Akashi and I’m there.


I'm fancy but not top hat fancy


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I'm fancy but not top hat fancy


I yam what I yam


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My heart bleeds for him, it really does. He may need physical therapy in order to learn to fap with the remaining hand.


He can learn to use his feet, he'll have plenty of time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2020)

Now _that's_ a gas bill.

It's outrageous they charge so much when it's cold out, what's wrong with those guys?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4589006
> Now _that's_ a gas bill.
> 
> It's outrageous they charge so much when it's cold out, what's wrong with those guys?


We accidentally overpaid our electric here. Our last bill was 11 dollars. Felt good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> He can learn to use his feet, he'll have plenty of time


toejob

He will need to get real limber unless he is hung like a stud sauropod


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> We accidentally overpaid our electric here. Our last bill was 11 dollars. Felt good.


I actually started rounding off bill payments up to even numbers a decade ago. If it's $169.41, I send them $200. I get lots of small bills and my monthly bank statements are a breeze to ballance.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> ‘Incel’ blew off hand making explosives to target 'hot cheerleaders': feds — New York Post
> 
> 
> A sexually frustrated Virginia man blew off a hand while trying to make homemade explosives — ones he planned to use in a revenge attack on “hot cheerleaders,” according to federal prosecutors. Cole Carini, 23, went to a health clinic in Richlands last Wednesday suffering from an amputated hand...
> ...


Priceless!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2020)

There's gold in them thar hills!









A treasure chest hidden in the Rocky Mountains for a decade has finally been found | CNN


Thousands of brave souls have ventured into the Rocky Mountains for the past decade, searching for a treasure chest filled with gold, rubies, emeralds and diamonds.




www.cnn.com












Old Santa Fe Trading Co


Forrest Fenn's official website and home of The Thrill of the Chase.




www.oldsantafetradingco.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Priceless!
> View attachment 4589066


Read, Read, Read. You tell them young whipper snappers and they just don't listen!
https://bulletpicker.com/pdf/TM 31-210, Improvised Munitions Handbook.pdf


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 8, 2020)

Morning


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Read, Read, Read. You tell them young whipper snappers and they just don't listen!
> https://bulletpicker.com/pdf/TM 31-210, Improvised Munitions Handbook.pdf


Probably got his recipe from the Blast&Blather subforum in Blowitup

loser


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Probably got his recipe from the Blast&Blather subforum in Blowitup
> 
> loser


Boom, Blast & Beyond.

You can get the lavender scented bombs there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Boom, Blast & Beyond.
> 
> You can get the lavender scented bombs there.


Remember when the one classy department store in the mall would have these overly made-up young ladies establishing a perimeter around Cosmetics with their assault misters of the latest from the French fragrance mines, casually cocked toward the ceiling until they spotted an olfactory shock& awe target?

They sort of went away when domestic terrorism laws tightened up.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I yam what I yam
> 
> View attachment 4588973


I was too unfancy last night 

My brain hurts


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I was too unfancy last night
> View attachment 4589328
> My brain hurts


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Read, Read, Read. You tell them young whipper snappers and they just don't listen!
> https://bulletpicker.com/pdf/TM 31-210, Improvised Munitions Handbook.pdf


I used to make fireworks back in the 90s. 




__





Introductory practical pyrotechnics: Perigrin, Tom: Amazon.com: Books


Introductory practical pyrotechnics [Perigrin, Tom] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Introductory practical pyrotechnics



www.amazon.com





My homemade black powder was decent and made great rockets when packed into a tube with a bentonite nozzle. 
Half of them would explode from pressure overload about 10 feet off the pad -- it was glorious! 

The easiest thing to make was 70/30 flash powder. I doubt if the good German Blackhead aluminum is still available...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4589339


I dont drink alcoholic pasta juice lol. But I'd drink a screwdriver. I think i like orange juice more than vodka lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to make my own fireworks back in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missing any fingers?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Missing any fingers?


Nope, and I can see out of both eyes. 
-- edit -- 
I did manage to accidentally set a grass field on fire with a "roman cannon". 
Similar to a roman candle but fired 1" stars.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to make fireworks back in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Skylighter


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4589339


Menudo for white people


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, and I can see out of both eyes.
> -- edit --
> I did manage to accidentally set a grass field on fire with a "roman cannon".
> Similar to a roman candle but fired 1" stars.


Roman candle fight!


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2020)

Volkswagen makes more pork sausages than cars every year.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, and I can see out of both eyes.
> -- edit --
> I did manage to accidentally set a grass field on fire with a "roman cannon".
> Similar to a roman candle but fired 1" stars.


One of my buddies accidentally blew up a dumpster. ATF and FBI were brought in. LOL.

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Probably got his recipe from the Blast&Blather subforum in Blowitup
> 
> loser


Needed more cal/mag


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I was too unfancy last night
> View attachment 4589328
> My brain hurts


I remember those nights LOL you have a cute tush.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I was too unfancy last night
> View attachment 4589328
> My brain hurts


Ouch, my brain hurts vicariously.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Try Skylighter


I bet they require a BATFE license for flash-grade aluminum powder.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet they require a BATFE license for flash-grade aluminum powder.


I don’t know. Ten years ago no, but now?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> Volkswagen makes more pork sausages than cars every year.


Omg it’s true, but no love for the USA 





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I remember those nights LOL you have a cute tush.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


>


Yeah how ya doin? You did get pretty fucked up last night.....does it still hurt? Sorry hope we're still bros....


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah how ya doin? You did get pretty fucked up last night.....does it still hurt? Sorry hope we're still bros....


Its a pain in the ass


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its a *pain in the ass*


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're doing it wrong.


Probable lubrication starvation


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its a pain in the ass


It should be...anyone that says it isn't is way more experienced......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4589615


LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4589615


Honestly I don't freaking know...which is probably a good thing..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t know. Ten years ago no, but now?


Late 60's you could buy dynamite, caps, fuze from most country general stores for "blasting stumps"


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 9, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Late 60's you could buy dynamite, caps, fuze from most country general stores for "blasting stumps"


In 78 I had to get fingerprinted to work with them, I forget if it was MSHA or ATF.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> In 78 I had to get fingerprinted to work with them, I forget if it was MSHA or ATF.


I think they enacted Federal laws in early 70's that regulated purchase, storage, use, etc.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2020)

And think about this program (when you buy "stuff") that's been around for a while:




__





Bomb-Making Materials Awareness Program (BMAP) | CISA


The Bomb-Making Materials Awareness Program (BMAP) is designed to increase public and private sector awareness of homemade explosives (HME), a common terrorist improvised explosive device (IED) tactic.




www.cisa.gov


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I think they enacted Federal laws in early 70's that regulated purchase, storage, use, etc.


I believe that was in response to the Weathermen's, SLA, etc antics


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 9, 2020)

I swear I was George Freeth in a previous life.









Definitive List of the World's Best Pointbreaks - Magicseaweed


Finally, a definitive list. - Magicseaweed




magicseaweed.com


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4590246


No seeds?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

Hydrogen can do weird cool stuff. Fractal burning ...









Fractal flaming hydrogen wiggles through tiny gaps


In a confined space, hydrogen burns on, making a beautiful fractal pattern.




www.google.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jun 10, 2020)

morning


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4591112morning


Oh, deer.


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> My wife has gone on vacation to Nags Head NC for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update

The Moon Rock is ok. Nothing to write home about but still better than nothing.

I suspect it has flavor additives as it has a taste of Baby aspirin and cheap bubblegum.

I have experienced the best. 






Moon Rock is no competition.







Even though it was a gift I still feel like asking for my money back.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Update
> 
> The Moon Rock is ok. Nothing to write home about but still better than nothing.
> 
> ...


That upper vapist trick looks very Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 11, 2020)

Morning

I'm still grieving, never lost something so big, was going to buy another boat but I bought this motorcycle instead


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)

FYI, the kid that runs our local grocery store said the wholesale price for Bud is going up, he said the 18 packs are going up $.80.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI, the kid that runs our local grocery store said the wholesale price for Bud is going up, he said the 18 packs are going up $.80.


thank God there is no inflation


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> MorningView attachment 4592002
> 
> I'm still grieving, never lost something so big, was going to buy another boat but I bought this motorcycle instead


Make/model?


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 11, 2020)

It's a Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 CC


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> It's a Kawasaki Vulcan 1500 CC


I briefly had a Super Glide. It scratched the same (or not) itch.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)

Someone broke Weather underground, I can't check out my neighbors weather station...


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

*This lion, bear, and tiger were inseparable after being rescued together 13 years ago. The lion recently passed due to illness. (Noah's Ark Sanctuary, Locust Grove, GA.) *







_Source: Reddit_




As unlikely as these pals may seem, they’ve been through thick and thin together in their long and strange lives. Rescued from a drug baron in Atlanta, Georgia Baloo the bear, Leo the lion, and Shere Khan the tiger were extremely malnourished when they were discovered by the authorities, so much so that their chances for survival were slim.

After these three animal buddies were brought to the Noah's Ark Sanctuary in Locust Grove, Georgia they were able to live somewhat normal lives and play together in harmony. In 2016 Leo passed away, and in 2018 Shere Khan joined him in the great beyond. Baloo is the final member of the trio, but he’s surrounded by plenty of friends at Noah’s Ark Sanctuary. 





Oh My


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 12, 2020)

Morning

When I ride this the guys on the hogs won't wave at me


----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4593019
> 
> Morning
> 
> When I ride this the guys on the hogs won't wave at me


Nice chopper dude


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2020)

This mornings bike ride around the point came across a gaggle of photogs staking out a peregrine falcon & her young fledge.

mom



fledgling 

there have been more than a few cliff falls from the same place the photographers are over the years.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> This mornings bike ride around the point came across a gaggle of photogs staking out a peregrine falcon & her young fledge.
> View attachment 4593096
> mom
> 
> ...


SoCal? Which beach?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> SoCal? Which beach?


Yea SoCal, 
It's just this side of the Point Vicente Lighthouse, Palos Verdes Peninsula.

google photo


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea SoCal,
> It's just this side of the Point Vicente Lighthouse, Palos Verdes Peninsula.
> View attachment 4593183
> google photo


Oooh..you FAAAANCY....


Rancho Palos Verdes, eh?





FANCY





































penis


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2020)

@DustyDuke have you ever been here? It's beautiful.

*Bunda Cliffs, Australia/ End of the World*







_Source: Pinterest_




These beautiful limestone cliffs are a gorgeous natural landmark and one of the most isolated places in Australia. The cliffs are the world’s largest exposure of natural limestone, with 77,000 square miles of bedrock open for the eye to see. The area was formed millions of years ago when Australia disconnected from Antartica.

Aside from featuring an impressive and gorgeous view, the cliffs are home to Australia’s longest section of straight road at around 90 miles. That has to make for a gorgeous road trip, just* make sure you’ve got enough gas in your car or you’ll be enjoying the view on foot. *



We did not see this wonderful sight while in Australia but I can vouch for the "gas in your car part."





This is FACT. Petroleum stations are few out there.





Running out of gas in the Outback is not recommended to family or friends.






The wait for assistance may be longer than you have left.





Maybe to foes only because misery loves company.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes I’ve stopped in for a a squiz (look) mate when i crossed the nullabor a few moons ago. It’s very beautiful very isolated it’s about as far from anything as you get. Bring a satellite phone and a gun was my dads advice. A lot of people go missing in that area cars found abandoned. People in the cars never seen again, I think they just block the view so they get pushed off. It’s about a 20 hour drive from my place.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Yes I’ve stopped in for a a squiz (look) mate when i crossed the nullabor a few moons ago. It’s very beautiful very isolated it’s about as far from anything as you get. Bring a satellite phone and a gun was my dads advice. A lot of people go missing in that area cars found abandoned. People in the cars never seen again, I think they just block the view so they get pushed off. It’s about a 20 hour drive from my place.
> View attachment 4593669


Ah you’re in Melbouner


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 12, 2020)

born n raised


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ah you’re in Melbouner


We hate Vienna 








The 20 most liveable cities, ranked


Austrian capital wins for second year running




www.google.com.au


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> We hate Vienna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This (second-generation emigré) Wiener says neener


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea SoCal,
> It's just this side of the Point Vicente Lighthouse, Palos Verdes Peninsula.
> View attachment 4593183
> google photo


That’s right by my house.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2020)

Topside


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 12, 2020)

Was moving some stuff into my new place. Found this. Daughter struggled pronouncing it. Haven’t seen one of these since I was young.


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Was moving some stuff into my new place. Found this. Daughter struggled pronouncing it. Haven’t seen one of these since I was young.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593745


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Was moving some stuff into my new place. Found this. Daughter struggled pronouncing it. Haven’t seen one of these since I was young.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593745


Someone fancied that up. Bet you could sell it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Those are post Coca vessels.

Cocaine was removed from the recipe prior to 1929.







*COKE CAN HISTORY*

Although the idea for canning Coca Cola began in the 1930's, culminating with the creation of a 16oz and a 32 oz cone top can in 1936, no real progress was made until the 1950's. Neither of these cone tops appear to have actually gone into production, but were used as samples.






*The only known Coke 32 ounce cone top!*







__





Coca Cola Soda Can History Page


We specialize in pre-1970 soda cans. Cone top, flat top and other rare soda cans are wanted. View thousands of soda can pictures, read current collecting information and see cans wanted.



www.collectiblesodacans.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't drink soda anymore. But I remember how good coke in glass bottles was.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Topside View attachment 4593720View attachment 4593724


AC ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 13, 2020)

There are three kids and two adults with a great dane here visiting for a few more days.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Someone fancied that up. Bet you could sell it.


Wanna buy it


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 13, 2020)

Morning


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Wanna buy it


Sell it on eBay and point out that it’s been Ouijazzled


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Wanna buy it


It would be wasted upon me. It should go to a true believer


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2020)

​


----------



## lokie (Jun 14, 2020)

An antique pic of antique pics.


*1858 Exhibition of the Photographic Society of London featuring old photographs and cameras on display*







_Source: Photographic Society of London_




Here is a photo of the 1858 Exhibition of the Photographic Society of London featuring old photographs and cameras on display

The exhibition was the first to take place in that part of the museum and it was the first time any museum had exhibited photographs at all. It consisting of 1009 photographs and included approximately 250 contributions from its French counterpart, the _Société française de photographie._

The whole thing was organized by the Photographic Society of London. It was the Museum's official staff photographer, Charles Thurston Thompson who captured this photo of the densely packed display back in 1858. Thus creating the earliest known photograph of the earliest known photographic exhibition held in a museum.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 14, 2020)

Morning, they've put over a thousand miles on it driving up and down the driveway since xmas


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4594966
> Morning, they've put over a thousand miles on it driving up and down the driveway since xmas


When I was tooling about on my Harley dresser, I gave the Wave to scooter riders. For me the y/n criterion was “two wheels in line and a gas motor”.
It saddens me when riders get parochial.

Note: the spell check turned the word in the first sentence to “dressed”. Changes the entire tenor of the sentence and makes me come off even weirder than I already do.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

What a heartless thing to do to a newborn.









Elon Musk And His Partner Grimes Name Their Newborn After The A-12 Spy Plane


The kid's full name is "X Æ A-12," the latter part being a tribute to Lockheed Skunk Works' Mach 3-capable jet it built for the CIA in the 1960s.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What a heartless thing to do to a newborn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids like that live in a whole other world anyways so it doesn’t even matter what weird names they’re given


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2020)

People have been lighting off fireworks every night for the last couple of weeks, including tonight. Is anyone else experiencing this, and what the fuck is it for???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> People have been lighting off fireworks every night for the last couple of weeks, including tonight. Is anyone else experiencing this, and what the fuck is it for???


Flag Day?

Just a guess - nothing going on here in that vein.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> People have been lighting off fireworks every night for the last couple of weeks, including tonight. Is anyone else experiencing this, and what the fuck is it for???


Someone must have told them that loud bright things have a warding power against the Coronasatan


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What a heartless thing to do to a newborn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, back to you Velveeta.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> People have been lighting off fireworks every night for the last couple of weeks, including tonight. Is anyone else experiencing this, and what the fuck is it for???


This has been going on nightly at my house since Memorial Weekend. Apparently a number of people spent a significant amount on M-80s and other fireworks. I feel sorry for my dogs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> People have been lighting off fireworks every night for the last couple of weeks, including tonight. Is anyone else experiencing this, and what the fuck is it for???


I'm in


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This has been going on nightly at my house since Memorial Weekend. Apparently a number of people spent a significant amount on M-80s and other fireworks. I feel sorry for my dogs.


Happening at my ladies house in Delano, for weeks and weeks. She has a couple little dogs...The Shi-Tzu freaks out, but the chihuahua mix barks at the shi tzu like "On no, don't start with your BS again. STOP FREAKING OUT, IT'S JUST A LITTLE NOISE"


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> People have been lighting off fireworks every night for the last couple of weeks, including tonight. Is anyone else experiencing this, and what the fuck is it for???


Yes for weeks now 
Mostly firework bombs


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 15, 2020)

Morning


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

Cool vid about Japanese blacksmiths bringing the handmade kitchen knife back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cool vid about Japanese blacksmiths bringing the handmade kitchen knife back.


I can imagine the distortion on that must be a bit of a bitch to control.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I can imagine the distortion on that must be a bit of a bitch to control.


They make it look easy, which only happens with decade-or-longer experience. 

There’s a prequel called Springhammer on YT. You might enjoy it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They make it look easy, which only happens with decade-or-longer experience.
> 
> There’s a prequel called Springhammer on YT. You might enjoy it.


I'm sure I will! Thanks!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They make it look easy, which only happens with decade-or-longer experience.
> 
> There’s a prequel called Springhammer on YT. You might enjoy it.


We did a pretty cool project with some 2" wide mirror polished SS. That I had to cut and repolish these long bars. Gorgeous.......but a lot of work.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> People have been lighting off fireworks every night for the last couple of weeks, including tonight. Is anyone else experiencing this, and what the fuck is it for???


Idk. Everybody selling illegal fireworks right now for July 4th. My guess is they bought a shitload for cheap and couldn’t wait to burn some. My neighbors have been setting them off consistently for the past couple weeks. A couple of my neighbors do them year round, every single month. A couple times every month really. Fuckin paisa’s have unlimited supply lol. Their shit shakes the windows on our house from three houses down the road. Sounds like somebody is shooting a .38 right outside our living room window. Irritating to say the least.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Idk. Everybody selling illegal fireworks right now for July 4th. My guess is they bought a shitload for cheap and couldn’t wait to burn some. My neighbors have been setting them off consistently for the past couple weeks. A couple of my neighbors do them year round, every single month. A couple times every month really. Fuckin paisa’s have unlimited supply lol. Their shit shakes the windows on our house from three houses down the road. Sounds like somebody is shooting a .38 right outside our living room window. Irritating to say the least.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

srh88 said:


>


Chick-fil-A dog!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Idk. Everybody selling illegal fireworks right now for July 4th. My guess is they bought a shitload for cheap and couldn’t wait to burn some. My neighbors have been setting them off consistently for the past couple weeks. A couple of my neighbors do them year round, every single month. A couple times every month really. Fuckin paisa’s have unlimited supply lol. Their shit shakes the windows on our house from three houses down the road. Sounds like somebody is shooting a .38 right outside our living room window. Irritating to say the least.


In my area, fireworks are restricted and can only be discharged on July 4 from 9:00 AM - 11:59 pm. 
It feels like a good compromise. 

Our dog is deaf so it doesn't bother her anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> In my area, fireworks are restricted and can only be discharged on July 4 from 9:00 AM - 11:59 pm.
> It feels like a good compromise.
> 
> Our dog is deaf so it doesn't bother her anymore.


Strange thing ... my dog is blind, but is indifferent to most noises. He sniffs the running vacuum cleaner, then plops down nearby.

But at nightfall he’ll growl at who knows what.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jun 16, 2020)

Morning, lights are on


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2020)

Morning fam. The x picked up a “roadside bargain “ figured I may want it. Yup I’ll take it and clean up. Every drawer works and the door on the bottom.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 16, 2020)

I had a box just like that.


You know the snap on man hated my iceboxes. I kept telling him tool boxes don't make money.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Was just about to go pull the cash out and go buy a fun car. 06 grand prix GXP 5.3L so I looked online one last time at it.. and no fast 4 door for me today


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Was just about to go pull the cash out and go buy a fun car. 06 grand prix GXP 5.3L so I looked online one last time at it.. and no fast 4 door for me today
> View attachment 4597099


The G8 GXP is basically the mid-90s BMW M5. I looked at those on Auto Trader ten years ago, but “collector pricing” was already in place.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The G8 GXP is basically the mid-90s BMW M5. I looked at those on Auto Trader ten years ago, but “collector pricing” was already in place.


Still is. I almost bought an older m5 as a kid but got the camaro instead.. boy was I dumb lol. The g8 gxp is one of my favorite cars. My uncle had the grand prix gxp as a kid and man did i want it. The next closest one in that price range and miles is all the way in Texas lol. Back to the drawing board


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Still is. I almost bought an older m5 as a kid but got the camaro instead.. boy was I dumb lol. The g8 gxp is one of my favorite cars. My uncle had the grand prix gxp as a kid and man did i want it. The next closest one in that price range and miles is all the way in Texas lol. Back to the drawing board


I didn’t look at the M5 even though I’m inclined toward Bims. The E36 M3 is the nicest car I ever had.

While I can afford to be a BMW owner, I’m rather less confident that I can pay for being an operator.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I didn’t look at the M5 even though I’m inclined toward Bims. The E36 M3 is the nicest car I ever had.
> 
> While I can afford to be a BMW owner, I’m rather less confident that I can pay for being an operator.


Lol I was looking at 3 series now.. how I found the gxp. I know GM very well. Bmw not so much.. only reason I'm not getting one is because maintenence, same for an older AMG or a jag. Theres killer cars for cheap but im not fancy enough to pay for those kind of mechanic bills. Same with an audi s series. Ill find me something cool..
*posts back tomorrow..*
Hey guys check out my 600,000 mile corolla!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol I was looking at 3 series now.. how I found the gxp. I know GM very well. Bmw not so much.. only reason I'm not getting one is because maintenence, same for an older AMG or a jag. Theres killer cars for cheap but im not fancy enough to pay for those kind of mechanic bills. Same with an audi s series. Ill find me something cool..
> *posts back tomorrow..*
> Hey guys check out my 600,000 mile corolla!


A 60 thousand mile Yugo would be cooler, j/s


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A 60 thousand mile Yugo would be cooler, j/s


Yugo 3 mph uphill


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yugo 3 mph uphill


Reminds me of a fellow I knew in grad school. He had a “grad student car” that he described as a Rolls-Canardleigh.

Rolls downhill, canardleigh make it up the other side


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yugo 3 mph uphill


Also, it was the only car sold in USA with a rear window defroster.

As a kindness to the folks pushing it in winter.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Also, it was the only car sold in USA with a rear window defroster.
> 
> As a kindness to the folks pushing it in winter.


I swear I used to have a Volkswagen that should have had a heated back bumper just for that reason


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I swear I used to have a Volkswagen that should have had a heated back bumper just for that reason


Front bumper drilled for a trailer hitch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2020)

Battle of the bed...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Battle of the bed...
> View attachment 4597171
> 
> View attachment 4597172
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 16, 2020)

I wish you could smell my gardenia


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I wish you could smell my gardenia View attachment 4597245


I have about a 5' tall bush out back covered in them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Battle of the bed...
> View attachment 4597171
> 
> View attachment 4597172
> ...


Pussy wins again...


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 17, 2020)

Morning fam. Something funny to kick start your day. Think I’m gonna build a hammock


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 17, 2020)

Morning


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 17, 2020)

@raratt how much you pay? 24.99 I don’t usually buy 30pks but the giant stack consuming half the walk-in cooler got me. Lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt how much you pay? 24.99 I don’t usually buy 30pks but the giant stack consuming half the walk-in cooler got me. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$17.95, Dollar General, plus CRV.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> $17.95, Dollar General, plus CRV.


Nice, even the 24pk is more than that unless it’s on sale.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice, even the 24pk is more than that unless it’s on sale.


I think the 30's are $21.95 when not on sale.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

OOH, bright shiny object... https://www.allbud.com/marijuana-strains/sativa-dominant-hybrid/tropicana-cookies


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2020)

'That '70s Show' actor Danny Masterson charged with raping 3 women, district attorney says


Danny Masterson has been charged with “forcibly raping three women” in separate incidents that took place between 2001 and 2003, Los Angeles County District Attorney Jackie Lacy announced Wednesday.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 17, 2020)

My 2 favourite things


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Also, it was the only car sold in USA with a rear window defroster.
> 
> As a kindness to the folks pushing it in winter.


And, I think the only car to be ever blown off the Mackinaw bridge by the wind. Some poor woman was crossing in a heavy wind, probably too fast, went airborne, and went over the side.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 18, 2020)

Morning, lights are on.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 18, 2020)

I've mentioned before that I'm a purchasing agent for a contract manufacturer. Well, 1 of my suppliers just dropped off $2000.  
WTF?!?!!? Holy shit. 
I think I just got a kick back. 

What should I do with my new found wealth? Well, we are getting new windows next week so it'll go towards that.

Ha, just kidding. Hookers and blow, here I cum!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've mentioned before that I'm a purchasing agent for a contract manufacturer. Well, 1 of my suppliers just dropped off $2000.
> WTF?!?!!? Holy shit.
> I think I just got a kick back.
> 
> ...


Smart move!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've mentioned before that I'm a purchasing agent for a contract manufacturer. Well, 1 of my suppliers just dropped off $2000.
> WTF?!?!!? Holy shit.
> I think I just got a kick back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


A very considerate gentleman, didn't tell her to get the fuck away none of her business.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've mentioned before that I'm a purchasing agent for a contract manufacturer. Well, 1 of my suppliers just dropped off $2000.
> WTF?!?!!? Holy shit.
> I think I just got a kick back.
> 
> ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Was just about to go pull the cash out and go buy a fun car. 06 grand prix GXP 5.3L so I looked online one last time at it.. and no fast 4 door for me today
> View attachment 4597099


My wife has a ‘07 Grand Prix. Maintenance is a bitch. Needs a new catalytic converter. The transmission been replaced twice. It’s a headache. Seems like all the parts wear quick. My ‘95 Lexus es300 is more reliable. My ‘96 Toyota Avalon too....before I totaled it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My wife has a ‘07 Grand Prix. Maintenance is a bitch. Needs a new catalytic converter. The transmission been replaced twice. It’s a headache. Seems like all the parts wear quick. My ‘95 Lexus es300 is more reliable. My ‘96 Toyota Avalon too....before I totaled it.


Old lexus's are killer. Toyota reliability is insane


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Old lexus's are killer. Toyota reliability is insane


Isn’t Lexus made by Toyota?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Isn’t Lexus made by Toyota?


Yup. Lexus is toyota, Acura is honda, Infiniti is nissan


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

When I rocked the blue hair like a bad ass mother Fucker


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Went to the lake


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Went to the lake View attachment 4599054


i wanna do that.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> i wanna do that.


Go to the lake! Lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Go to the lake! Lol


i wish there isnt any near here,


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> i wish there isnt any near here,


Splash around in puddle and pretend its hawaii


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Splash around in puddle and pretend its hawaii


yeah thatll work


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> yeah thatll work


You need to drink and smoke a lot!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> yeah thatll work


How you been?


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How you been?


shit shit and more shit you?



DarkWeb said:


> You need to drink and smoke a lot!


i havent drank in like 3 1/2 years lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> shit shit and more shit you?
> 
> 
> i havent drank in like 3 1/2 years lol


Been alright. Things getting better. Was rough for a bit but thats life. Keep pushing and I hope things get better. Tomorrow be a sunny day


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> i havent drank in like 3 1/2 years lol


I haven't drank in 15 seconds, oh, nevermind.


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Splash around in puddle and pretend its hawaii








Who can reliabily translate?

The old guy seems to be adamant.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2020)

Supreme court blocks Donny's efforts and upholds the DACA program. He is not pleased. Lol...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> ......snip......
> i havent drank in like 3 1/2 years lol


Then you have a LOT of catching up to do!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> i havent drank in like 3 1/2 years lol


Congrats on the not drinking!


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 19, 2020)

Morning


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I didn’t look at the M5 even though I’m inclined toward Bims. The E36 M3 is the nicest car I ever had.
> 
> While I can afford to be a BMW owner, I’m rather less confident that I can pay for being an operator.




I did a thing


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4599924
> 
> I did a thing


Nice!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4599924
> 
> I did a thing


2 thousand. Going in for struts and brakes Monday morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 2 thousand. Going in for struts and brakes Monday morning.
> View attachment 4600037


Black.....nice! I like black!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 2 thousand. Going in for struts and brakes Monday morning.
> View attachment 4600037


Good "trunk" space. Fits that tree in there nicely! 

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good "trunk" space. Fits that tree in there nicely!
> 
> SH420


I always roll around with OG Pine Cone Kush


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I always roll around with OG Pine Cone Kush


Wouldn't this be easier? 



SH420


----------



## Steve French (Jun 19, 2020)

While waiting on my pills today I discovered my local wally world started selling vibrators. Breaking into that sex toy game. Sadly no big black dildos, pocket pussies, sex dolls, whips and chains, beat off booths or any of that fun stuff. I suppose it's only a matter of time though. Used to have to go to the shady part of town to the shop with the blacked out windows and the section in the back with the saloon doors. Now you can go to the same store that once banned Cosmo.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

Steve French said:


> While waiting on my pills today I discovered my local wally world started selling vibrators. Breaking into that sex toy game. Sadly no big black dildos, pocket pussies, sex dolls, whips and chains, beat off booths or any of that fun stuff. I suppose it's only a matter of time though. Used to have to go to the shady part of town to the shop with the blacked out windows and the section in the back with the saloon doors. Now you can go to the same store that once banned Cosmo.


Viva la revolucion sorta loses it when rotation is lost in translation to become vibration.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wouldn't this be easier?
> 
> View attachment 4600059
> 
> SH420


Looks mechanically trimmed


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

Steve French said:


> While waiting on my pills today I discovered my local wally world started selling vibrators. Breaking into that sex toy game. *Sadly no *big black dildos, pocket pussies, sex dolls, whips and chains,* beat off booths or any of that fun stuff.* I suppose it's only a matter of time though. Used to have to go to the shady part of town to the shop with the blacked out windows and the section in the back with the saloon doors. Now you can go to the same store that once banned Cosmo.


"You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time." 

You cant fool me. I know what happens in those changing rooms.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 2 thousand. Going in for struts and brakes Monday morning.
> View attachment 4600037


Did the Xmas tree come with or did you have to pay extra?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 2 thousand. Going in for struts and brakes Monday morning.
> View attachment 4600037


Nice....what model? M5? I don't know anything about European cars....although I just bought a peppy little Volvo about a month ago...lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Did the Xmas tree come with or did you have to pay extra?


Came with but decorated was extra


Metasynth said:


> Nice....what model? M5? I don't know anything about European cars....although I just bought a peppy little Volvo about a month ago...lol
> 
> View attachment 4600237


325i. Nothing fancy.. thats a slick Volvo. They are really nice for the price used.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Came with but decorated was extra
> 
> 325i. Nothing fancy.. thats a slick Volvo. They are really nice for the price used.


I like that you didn't fall for the extras!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I like that you didn't fall for the extras!


Its a bmw, I didnt pay extra for the turn signals also


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its a bmw, I didnt pay extra for the turn signals also


But the seatbelts man did you pay extra for them?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> But the seatbelts man did you pay extra for them?


They threw those in with it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> They threw those in with it


You are a bargaining GENIUS! very stable


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Came with but decorated was extra
> 
> 325i. Nothing fancy.. thats a slick Volvo. They are really nice for the price used.


A 325i? What is that, 2001-2006? Nice brother! Congratulations!!


Yeah, I was surprised when I looked at the specs on the Volvo. Compares with the numbers on the mid 2000s BMW 328i and the V6 mid 2000s Mercedes 300

Definitely more than I need, considering I have already had someone in a brand new Camaro ask me "What have you got under there?"  

Weird little 5-cylinder Turbo...

227 hp
236 ft/lb

3,350 lbs

It's a quick little car. I can't believe they go as cheap as they do sometimes. But then again, I guess repair costs xan offset that... Luckily I found a master Volvo mechanic who worked at the dealer for 30+ years before starting his own, Volvo only, repair shop.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> A 325i? What is that, 2001-2006? Nice brother! Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised when I looked at the specs on the Volvo. Compares with the numbers on the mid 2000s BMW 328i and the V6 mid 2000s Mercedes 300
> ...


Mines an 03. I know a dude in PA who only works on volvos. I'm sure volvos aren't too tough to learn. Just watch youtube videos on it lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Mines an 03. I know a dude in PA who only works on volvos. I'm sure volvos aren't too tough to learn. Just watch youtube videos on it lol.


Yeah, I'm about that life, have a new OEM fuel pressure sensor in the mail as we speak...lol


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 20, 2020)

Morning look what the wife brought home


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've mentioned before that I'm a purchasing agent for a contract manufacturer. Well, 1 of my suppliers just dropped off $2000.
> WTF?!?!!? Holy shit.
> I think I just got a kick back.
> 
> ...


I love you 



















I read the most random articles. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3550769/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 20, 2020)

I had exactly this Volvo for a little while when I was in college. It died along the road at the end of a runway in Tampa.
Called my dad, who’s always been my rescuer. He brought a trailer and picked me and my car up.
We went that night and I bought another odd car, Saab 9000s British racing green with whale tail. (I loved that car)
Started diagnostics with dad on the Volvo. It was out of gas. The gas gauge broke. smh
Bought an mg midget when I was a senior in hs. 1968 smh I blew the head gasket. I’ve gone thru the alphabet of automobiles I think.
I’m trying to find the most comfortable car OR the coolest muscle car, for my arm money car lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had exactly this Volvo for a little while when I was in college. It died along the road at the end of a runway in Tampa.
> Called my dad, who’s always been my rescuer. He brought a trailer and picked me and my car up.
> We went that night and I bought another odd car, Saab 9000s British racing green with whale tail. (I loved that car)
> Started diagnostics with dad on the Volvo. It was out of gas. The gas gauge broke. smh
> ...


Want a fast sleeper? Pontiac g8 gt/gxp . Or a caprice ppv. Got a 6 liter in the ppv and they are CHEAP. Its a cop car but you can find ones without the kit. Make sure you get a bunch of used tires because its a burnout monster


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Want a fast sleeper? Pontiac g8 gt/gxp . Or a caprice ppv. Got a 6 liter in the ppv and they are CHEAP. Its a cop car but you can find ones without the kit. Make sure you get a bunch of used tires because its a burnout monster


Guy up the road has a bad caprice.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

Swim up bar in the hood  Daughters house.lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Guy up the road has a bad caprice.


Only bad part is that the engine is made by Holden. But any decent mechanic will have no problem with it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Swim up bar in the hood  Daughters house.lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a fun yard lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That looks like a fun yard lol


My 3yr old grandson would agree.lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2020)

Hung out in a little river today got some sun
Feet wet and played around


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

We’re gonna eat too.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

I have owned a long list of beater cars since I began driving. More cars than I am proud about having owned...lol

In order of ownership, beginning in the year 2001 I believe

1997 Nissan Altima 
2001 Chrysler Sebring
2003 Mitsubishi Mirage
1993 Toyota Camry
1999 Isuzu Rodeo
1998 Nissan Altima
2005 Toyota Corolla (this was the gold spray painted monstrosity that RIU helped me buy, I still owe ya;ll for that, and love you all so much!!)
2005 Saturn Ion (This is the one I flipped 4 times last June, a year ago on the 5th o this month)
2008 Volvo S40 T5

9 cars in 19 years...lol...and only one of 3 of them totaled by me...   about $20k wrapped up in all of them together, so no big financial hit or anything...lol...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We’re gonna eat too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some plump little hot weiners...
























































Penis





























































































Weiner Penis


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Those are some plump little hot weiners...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plump weiner penis


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Plump weiner penis


Oh now you're just teasing....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I have owned a long list of beater cars since I began driving. More cars than I am proud about having owned...lol
> 
> In order of ownership, beginning in the year 2001 I believe
> 
> ...


You don't wanna know how many vehicles I've owned...........just the jeeps nothing else I remember at least 12


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My 3yr old grandson would agree.lol


I'll dunk on that little guy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4600946


 How many people you got over?


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I have owned a long list of beater cars since I began driving. More cars than I am proud about having owned...lol
> 
> In order of ownership, beginning in the year 2001 I believe
> 
> ...


An average of $1K per year in not so bad for transportation, not including maintenance, petroleum, insurance, taxes, tags or tires.



I've owned 14 in the past 40 years.

1986 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS SUPREME was my most favorite!





Not this one, but identical to it.

300,000 miles saw that ride roll by, and a bevy of bitches along the way!

I loved every minuet of it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How many people you got over?


14-15


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> An average of $1K per year in not so bad for transportation, not including maintenance, petroleum, insurance, taxes, tags or tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that a lot!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

Got this.middle 2 bubba kush and the outside 2. Black river or some shit. This BR hits like Bam. Lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 14-15


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> An average of $1K per year in not so bad for transportation, not including maintenance, petroleum, insurance, taxes, tags or tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had that exact car. Maroon with white vinyl top. Loved that car


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2020)

I used to ride an electric scooter but that got stolen

now I ride ayellow bike with a basket

I’meco friendly andshit


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> I used to ride an electric scooter but that got stolen
> 
> now I ride ayellow bike with a basket
> 
> I’meco friendly andshit


I have 2 5.7 Hemi's in the driveway, I don't drive much so I'm conserving also...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> I used to ride an electric scooter but that got stolen
> 
> now I ride ayellow bike with a basket
> 
> I’meco friendly andshit


We used to have drunk and stoned scooter races at my buddies old place. Some pavement, some dirt road, and then lots of trail. They where gas but it was those little street wheelbarrow tires in the slick rocks that where sketchy! Good fun!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have 2 5.7 Hemi's in the driveway, I don't drive much so I'm conserving also...lol.


Gas is cheap! Lay some stripes!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

Drove home through this. Pretty decent lightning. Daughter: I thought it only looked like that on tv. That’s scary..lol
she’s lived her whole life here. Acting like she never seen lightning.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gas is cheap! Lay some stripes!


The mud and snow tires on the truck are not conducive to that, the Challenger though....lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

Summer solstice today


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Summer solstice today


I know.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know.
> View attachment 4601283


We hit 107 here coupla hours ago. It’s gonna be a hot night.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> We hit 107 here coupla hours ago. It’s gonna be a hot night.


We couldn't open the house last night, had to wait until this morning, and that didn't last long.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2020)

Hot, but not horrible here, yet


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> We couldn't open the house last night, had to wait until this morning, and that didn't last long.


I’ve had days like that in the gold country. Hot days are one thing but hot nights in this low humidity?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know.
> View attachment 4601283


No 100’s yet but pretty humid.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> No 100’s yet but pretty humid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riding (my former motorcycle) in 114 degrees in California was easier duty than 98 degrees in southeast Texas. I began to hallucinate and took that as a warning to aggressively hydrate in a mercifully a/c’d diner.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had days like that in the gold country. Hot days are one thing but hot nights in this low humidity?


We're at 40% right now, kinda humid for here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> We're at 40% right now, kinda humid for here.


13% outside; 23% in


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Riding (my former motorcycle) in 114 degrees in California was easier duty than 98 degrees in southeast Texas. I began to hallucinate and took that as a warning to aggressively hydrate in a mercifully a/c’d diner.


Yeah humidity takes the fun outa things. Lol. I try to limit outside activity on those special days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Riding (my former motorcycle) in 114 degrees in California was easier duty than 98 degrees in southeast Texas. I began to hallucinate and took that as a warning to aggressively hydrate in a mercifully a/c’d diner.


Should comeon down again, relive some memories...lol, and yes ladies and gents we got the Saharan dust coming next week to add on to the fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Should comeon down again, relive some memories...lol, and yes ladies and gents we got the Saharan dust coming next week to add on to the fun.


Scoff not. That Saharan dust explodes algae that feed the East Atlantic fishies that occupy lotsa cans in my pantry. My favorite sardines come from Portugal and Morocco.
The ones from Thailand or Vietnam suck. Even when a brilliant marketer branded them something like “untamed planet”.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Scoff not. That Saharan dust explodes algae that feed the East Atlantic fishies that occupy lotsa cans in my pantry. My favorite sardines come from Portugal and Morocco.
> The ones from Thailand or Vietnam suck. Even when a brilliant marketer branded them something like “untamed planet”.


Yeah I know, it also helps with the Amazon rainforest too. Sucks here for anyone with breathing problems and such. Does make for some great sunsets too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2020)

Hell yeah...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 21, 2020)

She’s here She’s here my bff made the long drive with uhaul and lewy bodies dad from California! 
Basically she sprang him from his memory care home so he could live the rest of his life without being quarantined.
Fine man that guy. Lt Colonel, army, 40 years. 
Happy Father’s Day everyone.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 21, 2020)

Can't wait for sandwich


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice I got a big porterhouse and lots of vegies goin on in a few! Happy Father's day to all the dad's!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2020)

This is the way you do it, MCs. Cadence changes make all the difference. Love LD...







@srh88


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This is the way you do it, MCs. Cadence changes make all the difference. Love LD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out Dave. Its a show on hulu. Its his show and its funny as shit


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2020)

Back roads trip on a beautiful day.

Stopped at an old train depot converted to a museum. Still part of the C&O Railway.











Population 4,000. Stoplights 5.










Current home to the 614. One of the last commercially built steam locomotives in the United States






*Chesapeake & Ohio 614* is a 4-8-4 "Greenbrier" (Northern) type steam locomotive built by the Lima Locomotive Works in Lima, Ohio, in June 1948 for the Chesapeake and Ohio Railway (C&O) as a member of the J3a class. As one of the last commercially built steam locomotives in the United States, the locomotive was built with the primary purpose of hauling long, heavy, high speed express passenger trains for the Chesapeake & Ohio Railway such as the _George Washington_ and the _Fast Flying Virginian_. Retired from active service in the late 1950s, the 614 was preserved and placed on display at the B&O Railroad Museum in Baltimore, Maryland. Between 1979 and 1980, restoration work on the locomotive to operating condition took place, and it was used for extensive mainline excursion service from the early 1980s until the late 1990s. Today the locomotive is on temporary display at the C&O Railway Heritage Center in Clifton Forge, Virginia awaiting a potential return to steam.









Chesapeake and Ohio 614 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> Back roads trip on a beautiful day.
> 
> Stopped at an old train depot converted to a museum. Still part of the C&O Railway.
> 
> ...


The C&O ran through the NW DC suburbs in which I grew up.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> Back roads trip on a beautiful day.
> 
> Stopped at an old train depot converted to a museum. Still part of the C&O Railway.
> 
> ...


I'm fascinated by steam locomotives and radial aircraft engines, just a thing I guess.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm fascinated by steam locomotives and radial aircraft engines, just a thing I guess.


My dad could probably expound on the locomotive.

I had the pleasure of listening to my dad wax poetic about the displays of 18th-to-mid-20th century tech in Vienna’s technical museum, winter 2014.

They used to have a massive mercury rectifier that they kept energized back in the 70s. Amazing sight, dancing mercurial plasma in blue and green.
They’d drained it when I saw it again, sigh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm fascinated by steam locomotives and radial aircraft engines, just a thing I guess.


https://www.airspacemag.com/flight-today/why-the-wasp-is-wonderful-180967115/


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2020)

we have a lovely transportation muesum here, mostly trains, which is really neat, anyways they have some from every stage /age of trains

its really neat you can evenw alk through some of them.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> we have a lovely transportation muesum here, mostly trains, which is really neat, anyways they have some from every stage /age of trains
> 
> its really neat you can evenw alk through some of them.


There is a train museum in Sac. that's pretty cool. They have a passenger car that is very ornate with velvet seats and gold leaf on the woodwork, first class back in the day. They also restore steam engines which I think is great.


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> we have a lovely transportation muesum here, mostly trains, which is really neat, anyways they have some from every stage /age of trains
> 
> its really neat you can evenw alk through some of them.


We love to go to the transportation museums when we travel. Trains are most easy to find along the roadways.

One fun stop was at 
*The Red Caboose Motel*
312 Paradise Ln 
Ronks, PA 17572

*
*








Red Caboose Motel & Restaurant


Red Caboose Motel & Restaurant is an unusual and very quaint motel featuring authentic converted train cabooses for rent




redcaboosemotel.com





Most rooms are old cabooses converted to bare bones accommodations.
Decent for a novelty stay for one or two nights.

The restaurant is in a converted Dining car . There is a soundtrack on a loop that plays while you eat that sounds like you are on a moving train and there is a slight "shake/shimmy" replicating motion or coming to a stop. It is really a cool weekend getaway.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> We love to go to the transportation museums when we travel. Trains are most easy to find along the roadways.
> 
> One fun stop was at
> *The Red Caboose Motel*
> ...


I've stayed at the red caboose a couple times. Place is super cool


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> Back roads trip on a beautiful day.
> 
> Stopped at an old train depot converted to a museum. Still part of the C&O Railway.
> 
> ...



5 miles over the next ridge is Craig's Creek with a small wayside park. Next time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jun 22, 2020)

Morning


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4602667
> Morning


Someone in this land who can honestly say “the buck stops here”


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2020)

pot holes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

Onion ring time I think I’m obsessed


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't have enough fingers to play a baroque lute, I dunno how this guy does it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

The lute







begat, among others, the guitar







and the banjo.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 22, 2020)

I never been inside yet but the old station is pretty cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The lute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I'll ask what does this:








A top Spanish bullfighter was gored to death when he tripped over his own cape







www.businessinsider.com




.

Have to do with a guitar, lute or banjo?

Color me mystified.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'll ask what does this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good “proud bullfighter” photo. The backstory is something else.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'll ask what does this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It's obviously a test to see how high you are, I'm trying another bowl now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

It's obviously a test to see how high you are, I'm trying another bowl now. 
[/QUOTE]
I'm gonna have to join you as I still don't get what proud bullfighters have to do with lute, guitars and banjos. I'm gonna have to head upstairs as this calls for the rocket fuel.

PS Sorry about the hanging quote. I edited my post to delete that so I wouldn't accidentally troll anyone else with it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 22, 2020)

Well shit I go to the beach and the flush fight thread is gone


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well shit I go to the beach and the flush fight thread is gone View attachment 4603042View attachment 4603043View attachment 4603041


Flush fight thread? LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Flush fight thread? LOL


lol @GreatwhiteNorth was there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol @GreatwhiteNorth was there


And that was one persistent sock.

He went into the dryer hopefully never to be seen again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And that was one persistent sock.
> 
> He went into the dryer hopefully never to be seen again.


They get so clingy


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"

When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.


Heard it from another friend who didn't like him because they couldn't get along. Crazy how things happen


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


Well shit, that isn't no good, sorry bro, my condolences.....opiates are a terrible thing and a scourge. 

My prayers are with u mate..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well shit, that isn't no good, sorry bro, my condolences.....opiates are a terrible thing and a scourge.
> 
> My prayers are with u mate..


Thanks dude


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Onion ring time I think I’m obsessed
> 
> View attachment 4602750


Clean your car?


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 23, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry friend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And that was one persistent sock.
> 
> He went into the dryer hopefully never to be seen again.


I gave him directions to my friends gay bar


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


Damn bud very sorry to hear that. I never understood the appeal to it also. Stay strong


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


That's harsh sorry srh88.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Clean your car?


 All you can eat my friend... Toronto will be fully open tomorrow, I'm going to try and get both cars in for a detailing before they start growing mushrooms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

I was waiting for him to switch to never gonna give you up... didn't happen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> All you can eat my friend... Toronto will be fully open tomorrow, I'm going to try and get both cars in for a detailing before they start growing mushrooms.


I've been detailing the inside of mine.....started yesterday.........winter road salt on the boots fuckes up the carpet so I pulled it and pressure washed. Damn it looks good! Seats are still nice but this stuff made a huge difference





Added one of these also





This thing looks better than when I bought it!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2020)

New dispensary, 7 miles away


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


I have interacted with LOTS of heroin addicts -- not by choice of course. (long story)

A few were truly dangerous, but most of them were just pitiful. 
First it erodes their pride, then it erodes their conscience. Lots of virtue signaling with little substance, and boy oh boy do they lie. 
And lie and lie and lie. 

Like you, I don't understand the fascination. 
All they want to do is sleep -- and that's where cocaine & meth enter the scene... 

Fuck all that shit.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your bud and I'm glad you never fell to the opiate epidemic. I'd miss you tons.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'm sorry about your bud and I'm glad you never fell to the opiate epidemic. I'd miss you tons.


I was a speed racer. My problem was cocaine but I wasn't letting a drug get the best of me. Thanks man. Hope everything is good with you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


So sorry


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2020)

rollitup in a nutshell


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ron Jeremy just got charged with rape


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Ron Jeremy just got charged with rape


I thought he was dead.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I thought he was dead.







__





News Releases & Advisories | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office







da.lacounty.gov


----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2020)

THE RON DE JEREMY RUM BRAND IS FUN, SMOOTH, APPROACHABLE, RELAXED AND LEGENDARY. WE NEVER TAKE OURSELVES TOO SERIOUSLY AND LOVE TO DO THINGS A BIT DIFFERENTLY. 



THE ONE AND ONLY RON JEREMY

He was born Ronald Jeremy Hyatt on March 12, 1953, in New York City and graduated from Cardozo High School (Queens, NY) in 1971, attained a masters degree from Queens College and then commenced special educational teaching in the New York City area. In 1978, a girlfriend sent his photo off to "Playgirl" magazine for appearance in its "Boy Next Door" pages. Ron was deluged with female fan mail, and letters of interest from adult filmmakers! He first appeared on screen in a hardcore production in Coed Teasers (1983).



Now Ron “the Hedgehog” Jeremy is the most famous male adult entertainment star in the world ever. He is a worldwide legend, ranked by AVN as number one in "The 50 Top Porn Stars of All Time" list. He is listed in the Guinness Book of World Records for "Most Appearances in Adult Films" with more than 2,000 films in which he has performed, and an additional 281 films, which he directed. Ron has been inducted into both the AVN and XRCO Hall of Fame and earned a spot on the Adult Star Path of Fame.



Ron is also a cross over star. Outside the adult film industry, he worked as a "special consultant" for 9½ Weeks and Boogie Nights and the movie The Chase, in which he has a small cameo as a news cameraman. He played the monster "Blisterface" in ABC's children's show Bone Chillers. He also appeared in the 1999 film The Boondock Saints, played a bartender in 2002's Spun, and also acted in 2003's cult film Zombiegeddon. He was an extra in Ghostbusters, played a male strip-club announcer in Detroit Rock City, and had a cameo in the film Killing Zoe and in the porn spoof Orgazmo. In addition, he appeared in several productions released by Troma Entertainment, such as Terror Firmer, The Toxic Avenger IV: Citizen Toxie, and Poultrygeist. In 2003, Jeremy appeared as himself in, and lent his name to, the comedy film Being Ron Jeremy, a parody of Being John Malkovich. He once again appears as himself in the 2009 release One-Eyed Monster, a horror film parody predicated on the premise that an alien force takes over Jeremy's penis and begins killing people in the woods.



Ron has appeared in numerous music videos, video games, stand up shows, talk shows and reality shows. His memoir, titled Ron Jeremy: The Hardest (Working) Man in Showbiz was NY Times bestseller. Documentary of his life Porn Star: The Legend of Ron Jeremy has been shown worldwide.



Portly Ron is not blessed with film star looks and a chiseled six-pack, his appeal and talents lie in other body parts and his regular guy appearance, comedic talent and amazing endurance in front of the camera.











the LEGEND | Hell or High Water


Hell or High Water is a rum for those who laugh in the face of adversity. The hopelessly optimistic. It is a rum blended in persistence and determination.




www.rondejeremy.com






1971 school yearbook photo


























Estimated net worth 5.5 mil.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't this guy ever rest???


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Wonder if it's actually true.....not the charges but the act.....is is just a money grab?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder if it's actually true.....not the charges but the act.....is is just a money grab?


We'll see. Not gonna call it a money grab without evidence though. Rich people do fucked up shit


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> We'll see. Not gonna call it a money grab without evidence though. Rich people do fucked up shit


I've met lots of models and "all about the $" is almost standard.


----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've met lots of models and "all about the $" is almost standard.



True, however a starlet wants an in. 
An "old actor" may not have the clout needed to secure the big $$$$ "promised" for the future.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> True, however a starlet wants an in.
> An "old actor" may not have the clout needed to secure the big $$$$ "promised" for the future.


They already have "an in" that's why they have contracts. But we'll see it was supposedly at a bar..would nobody notice? Don't know but sucks none the less.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been detailing the inside of mine.....started yesterday.........winter road salt on the boots fuckes up the carpet so I pulled it and pressure washed. Damn it looks good! Seats are still nice but this stuff made a huge difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nifty storage box under the seat; OEM or after market?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've lost a lot of friends to heroin. But my best friend all through school overdosed. Its really hard, brother died from it and tons of other people in my life too. I never understood the appeal. Last time I seen the guy it was pretty rough but I trusted that he would turn his shit around because.. well we better than that shit, we drank and smoke and played music under abandoned bridges. We'd have seriously crowds come just to hear us jam under a bridge. Deep down I knew this day would come and it doesn't make it easier. But I'm let down, hurt and miss my friend. Last time I seen him was at a party and he was with the dealer. I seen what was happening and I grabbed the dealer by the neck and knocked out a tooth or 2 then called my friend pathetic. That was the last words I said to him. "Youre fucking pathetic"
> 
> When we were all kids most of my friends would have pegged me to die from drugs. This really sucks.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this. I can definitely relate. I believe incarceration has kept my son alive. Plenty of devastation from that shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nifty storage box under the seat; OEM or after market?


After market. That's a stock photo.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I can definitely relate. I believe incarceration has kept my son alive. Plenty of devastation from that shit.


Same for my younger brother. Been in rehab a whole bunch. He's just dumb enough not to die from the shit even after watching our older brother die from it. Stupid worthless drug


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Same for my younger brother. Been in rehab a whole bunch. He's just dumb enough not to die from the shit even after watching our older brother die from it. Stupid worthless drug


Shit man that's tough  I've had a lot of friends go with suicide or heroin. One of my best oldest friends is just a memory and someone I think of very often.......thought of him all day today. Man, I saw your post, one of the first today and again I sit here not nowing what to say and again getting a tissue.......no shitting you this just showed up as I'm writing this..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit man that's tough  I've had a lot of friends go with suicide or heroin. One of my best oldest friends is just a memory and someone I think of very often.......thought of him all day today. Man, I saw your post, one of the first today and again I sit here not nowing what to say and again getting a tissue.......no shitting you this just showed up as I'm writing this..
> View attachment 4604229


Its life man. People do dumb stuff


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its life man. People do dumb stuff


Yeah they do


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its life man. People do dumb stuff


I'm sorry to hear about that srh.

I have a brother in law who is one lost individual over drugs. Coke, heroin, pain pills, fentanyl, booze, everything.

60 years old now, girl friend recently OD'd, he's had strokes, heart trouble, kidney and liver trouble, in hospitals for weeks at a time, stole tens of 1000's from his mom over 40 years (she's still alive) plus credit card fraud, in and out of jails, PFA's against him, total waste of a life.

And he still owes me $450 for a quarter oz. of coke from 1986 and around $20,000 in lost bets that he would quit drugs and straighten out.

Ostracized from the family and he still texts asking how I'm doing and can I help him out. Lol.

No. I tried, it never works.

It's so sickening. He has a beautiful daughter a little over 30 now that he spent a total of 2 days with his entire life. Fortunately, her mom dumped the asshole in the late 1980s and hooked up with a real man who adopted the daughter and put her through school. His ex wife is hot as fuck too. How could you want to do drugs instead of hanging with her. She once told me he fucked like 5 times in the 3 years they were married. That's insane.

The epitome of an addicting personality without hope. Fucking idiot, he once had everything a normal guy could want and squandered it all away to get high.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder if it's actually true.....not the charges but the act.....is is just a money grab?


yikes. ... this is what women get when they come forward, its just a money grab shes a liar.

yourcomment is so problematic Im not going to dig into it, but i would like you to question why you came to that conclusionwith yourself and see why your comment is problematic to sexual assault victims.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> yikes. ... this is what women get when they come forward, its just a money grab shes a liar.
> 
> yourcomment is so problematic Im not going to dig into it, but i would like you to question why you came to that conclusionwith yourself and see why your comment is problematic to sexual assault victims.


No this is not the intent of the comment. This does happen and we can't judge. People go to jail that aren't truly guilty all the time. And I'm not saying it didn't happen, just "I wonder".


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

I have a friend that went to jail for something he did not do. She came forward a year later and said she lied. Shit like that happens........he sat there a year.....that's fucked up! This was proly 15 years ago now.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4604309View attachment 4604310View attachment 4604311View attachment 4604312


Nice doe...she looks healthy, good catch


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2020)

I can only find re-fried beans at the store
how does one Fry Beans before Re-frying?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I can only find re-fried beans at the store
> how does one Fry Beans before Re-frying?


Things that make you go.....hmmmmmmm..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I can only find re-fried beans at the store
> how does one Fry Beans before Re-frying?


Let them cool


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I can only find re-fried beans at the store
> how does one Fry Beans before Re-frying?


I think you take prefried beans and then fry the p out of them.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I can only find re-fried beans at the store
> how does one Fry Beans before Re-frying?


Soaked, then boiled, then fried.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Soaked, then boiled, then fried.


I know this is heresy but I don't soak them. Into the pot and boil the shit outta them. Then it's a good splatter of lard and some beans and broth. My favorite beans are Mayocoba (Peruano). Oh and add some epazote to the boiling water to reduce gas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I know this is heresy but I don't soak them. Into the pot and boil the shit outta them. Then it's a good splatter of lard and some beans and broth. My favorite beans are Mayocoba (Peruano). Oh and add some epazote to the boiling water to reduce gas.


  no soaking what?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> no soaking what?


@shrxhky420 @Gary Goodson 
Do you guys pre-soak beans?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @shrxhky420 @Gary Goodson
> Do you guys pre-soak beans?


Si señorita usually overnight 

SH420


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @shrxhky420 @Gary Goodson
> Do you guys pre-soak beans?


We normally don’t. I’ve been using my instant pot for beans lately and they turn out great.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Si señorita usually overnight
> 
> SH420


You are no longer mexican! I officially revoke your mexicard!



Gary Goodson said:


> We normally don’t. I’ve been using my instant pot for beans lately and the turn out great.


EXACTLY and yeah I'm rockin' my Ninja Foodi. I've got my Mayocobas down to 40 minutes. I love beans.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You are no longer mexican! I officially revoke your mexicard!


Am I still a Gringo?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Am I still a Gringo?


I dunno we just had a 50/50 split and I had to revoke a mexicard. Our lives hang in the balance. Send up the U-2 we need more DATA!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You are no longer mexican! I officially revoke your mexicard!
> 
> 
> EXACTLY and yeah I'm rockin' my Ninja Foodi. I've got my Mayocobas down to 40 minutes. I love beans.


I'm telling my mamá 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

Pressure cookers? Cheaters! Lol. That's what mamashark does, instapot! Works like a charm, without the soaking!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm telling my mamá
> 
> SH420


Be careful about that she may slap you silly for soaking beans and let me guess, no epazote?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pressure cookers? Cheaters! Lol. That's what mamashark does, instapot! Works like a charm, *without the soaking*!
> 
> SH420


As beans were intended to be cooked!

Honestly I feel guilty using it. Beans were always a 3-4 hour affair minimum and 1 hourish I'm eating beans. But not guilty enough to stop using it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> As beans were intended to be cooked!
> 
> Honestly I feel guilty using it. Beans were always a 3-4 hour affair minimum and 1 hourish I'm eating beans. But not guilty enough to stop using it.


Oh I agree 100% I won’t stop using it. I’ve also been making stock with it. Cut my stock time way down.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Si señorita usually overnight
> 
> SH420


Bingo....did a batch to long ago


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> As beans were intended to be cooked!
> 
> Honestly I feel guilty using it. Beans were always a 3-4 hour affair minimum and 1 hourish I'm eating beans. But not guilty enough to stop using it.


I should probably ask her how to make beans. Lol.

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> As beans were intended to be cooked!
> 
> Honestly I feel guilty using it. Beans were always a 3-4 hour affair minimum and 1 hourish I'm eating beans. But not guilty enough to stop using it.


Isn't nothing wrong...just do you...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I agree 100% I won’t stop using it. I’ve also been making stock with it. Cut my stock time way down.


IKR, best ever. I had an old school pressure cooker and I always feared it would explode on me. But the electronic set it and walk away shit has been great. How have your sous vide experiments been going?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I should probably ask her how to make beans. Lol.
> 
> SH420


Oh mijo, she'd just serve you beans, men were not meant to cook LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Isn't nothing wrong...just do you...


My mom just slapped me with her chancla from across town. 3 hours boiling.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> men were not meant to cook LOL


Oh you think so...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

Did a batch of these, soaked them over night, just my way..lol

Turned into this

Lately been adding meat, sausage works great, this is a smoked chicken style, topped with cheese later and what ever the hell I have for condiments I have left, thinking tomatoes, onion, and cheese, think I have and extra jalapeno...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh you think so...


Said every abuelita ever.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4604424
> 
> Did a batch of these, soaked them over night, just my way..lol
> 
> ...


Looks yummy! 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4604424
> 
> Did a batch of these, soaked them over night, just my way..lol
> 
> ...


Gringo ;D


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My mom just slapped me with her chancla from across town. 3 hours boiling.
> 
> SH420


Is that the ballistic footwear of righteous retribution?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh you think so...


The best among us are friars


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My mom just slapped me with her chancla from across town. 3 hours boiling.
> 
> SH420


Learned from a wonderful grandma I used to visit in town. She was an awesome senora, learned a lot from her.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I agree 100% I won’t stop using it. I’ve also been making stock with it. Cut my stock time way down.


I use mine to make popcorn


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4604424
> 
> Did a batch of these, soaked them over night, just my way..lol
> 
> ...


A ham hock or 2 work also.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Is that the ballistic footwear of righteous retribution?


And back seat


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> friars


They made the beer...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pressure cookers? Cheaters! Lol. That's what mamashark does, instapot! Works like a charm, without the soaking!
> 
> SH420


Hey if it works, use it...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Said every abuelita ever.


Awww... I miss abuelita! She passed away in January. She was almost 99. She would have hit 105 but she had a fall in Nov... and well it was kinda downhill from there. 



Love you abue!! 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I use mine to make popcorn View attachment 4604434


I'll buy some of your popcorn when it pops


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I use mine to make popcorn View attachment 4604434


POPCORN you say?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> A ham hock or 2 work also.


I have done that to...and yes yum, also done with wild pig bacon..js


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Awww... I miss abuelita! She passed away in January. She was almost 99. She would have hit 105 but she had a fall in Nov... and well it was kinda downhill from there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604439
> ...


Ahhhh you can see it in her right ankle she was in failure. That gentleman wheeling her looks a LOT like you, any relation? BTW Modelo? high class lady there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Awww... I miss abuelita! She passed away in January. She was almost 99. She would have hit 105 but she had a fall in Nov... and well it was kinda downhill from there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604439
> ...


Love that she's got a modelo!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Awww... I miss abuelita! She passed away in January. She was almost 99. She would have hit 105 but she had a fall in Nov... and well it was kinda downhill from there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604439
> ...


She looks like a heck of a person man....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhhh you can see it in her right ankle she was in failure. That gentleman wheeling her looks a LOT like you, any relation? BTW Modelo? high class lady there.


That's my tio from my mom's side. It's weird because I strongly resemble my dad.

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2020)

UFC 250 was the best I've seen this year! Nunes vs. Spencer. Every fight was great, and 2 one-punch walk-away KOs! Nothing more badass than knocking a dude out cold with a single punch, then just turning around and walking away in contempt. So much fun...

I seriously thought Nunes was gonna kill Spencer. She looked like the Bride of Frankenstein at the end...



And she was so cute just before the fight -




Highlights - 







Felicia had heart, though. I would have quit after the third round. Amanda Nunes is scary...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> She looks like a heck of a person man....


Thank you. She was. She was funny as all hell. Completely with it until just after the fall. She was a domino queen! She would have put Ice Cube in check... domino this bitch!



SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh mijo, she'd just serve you beans, *men were not meant to cook* LOL


Ouch, that stung


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Northern beans, soak overnight (wino Barbie has to have the soak or it ain’t pretty). Cook those bitches up for a few hours with onion and smoked pork neck. Grandma’s beans.
I also make a slamming grandma potato soup.
I guess y’all know where I’m from.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Northern beans, soak overnight (wino Barbie has to have the soak or it ain’t pretty). Cook those bitches up for a few hours with onion and smoked pork neck. Grandma’s beans.
> I also make a slamming grandma potatoes soup.
> I guess y’all where I’m from.


Florida manville?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Wanna hear what my evening was like? Wino Barbie’s ex has decided not to repay her half of their home equity loan. Bitch. Said home loan was taken out against is MY HOME!
We pay our half, I’ve always just thought of it as a mortgage. Since covid she says she has no money.
I’m gonna sue her and take her car (Ford Edge) or her house. Bitch.
She’s a loser, obviously and I’ve had to deal with her for too long.
She screwed Wino out of 250k and now has nothing. Bitch.
I’ve had to throw her off the property a couple of times being a drunken idiot.
I can’t deal with her anymore. Wino is so sweet, she says we’ll just have to pay it all. wtaf


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wanna hear what my evening was like? Wino Barbie’s ex has decided not to repay her half of their home equity loan. Bitch. Said home loan was taken out against is MY HOME!
> We pay our half, I’ve always just thought of it as a mortgage. Since covid she says she has no money.
> I’m gonna sue her and take her car (Ford Edge) or her house. Bitch.
> She’s a loser, obviously and I’ve had to deal with her for too long.
> ...


Sob


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Thoughts




__





Skrewball Whiskey - Peanut Butter Whiskey






www.skrewballwhiskey.com


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 24, 2020)

I really miss my lake....


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gross. Its too sweet, could be good mixed with something sugar free. I tried to mess with it a little bit here. It took up freezer space for months. But I also am not into super sweet drinks, especially with whiskey


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

Steak: the final frontier


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

More ground beef art


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wanna hear what my evening was like? Wino Barbie’s ex has decided not to repay her half of their home equity loan. Bitch. Said home loan was taken out against is MY HOME!
> We pay our half, I’ve always just thought of it as a mortgage. Since covid she says she has no money.
> I’m gonna sue her and take her car (Ford Edge) or her house. Bitch.
> She’s a loser, obviously and I’ve had to deal with her for too long.
> ...


Go get her tiger! Lawsuits are like an accretion disk. You get one and suddenly they start to pile on. Good luck


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2020)

That motherfucker


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That motherfucker


What? I just got here. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Smile


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Smile
> View attachment 4604906


Blue bottle?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Blue bottle?


and here I was thinking “beaver shot”


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 24, 2020)

Storm blew up while I was in shower. Knocked the power out. Wasn’t even raining when I got in. That happened fast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> and here I was thinking “beaver shot”


Now I'm thinkin....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Now I'm thinkin....


Second place my mind went. (Not the first.)


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> and here I was thinking “beaver shot”


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Storm blew up while I was in shower. Knocked the power out. Wasn’t even raining when I got in. That happened fast.


Naked in the rain; well enjoy it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Naked in the rain; well enjoy it


Coastal Maryland, summer 1978.
A thunderstorm opened up while I was in one building.
The building I needed to be in was 100 feet away.
I sprinted, and went from dry to “just pulled out of the lake” streaming wet in that short journey.

Even the cloudburst that waylaid me in northern NM in 2003 wasn’t so intense, and that one sent trees floating over an elevated roadway in 10 minutes from dry.


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Coastal Maryland, summer 1978.
> A thunderstorm opened up while I was in one building.
> The building I needed to be in was 100 feet away.
> I sprinted, and went from dry to “just pulled out of the lake” streaming wet in that short journey.
> ...


In 1985 we had a massive flood. Washed away the Transportation museum.

The steam engine was slammed into a bridge 100 yards away.

A local utility shed dealer's inventory looked like a flotilla of ducklings going down the main street.


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That motherfucker


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 25, 2020)

Morning


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)

I got a shirt, a truckers hat, a coffee mug, a bracelet and a beach bag when I bought bubblegum crumble for 25% off at the grand opening. The first time I didn’t feel screwed leaving a dispensary


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Coastal Maryland, summer 1978.
> A thunderstorm opened up while I was in one building.
> The building I needed to be in was 100 feet away.
> I sprinted, and went from dry to “just pulled out of the lake” streaming wet in that short journey.
> ...


Albuquerque 2001, I crossed the street from the train station to a McDonalds, about 40-50 feet. When I got inside the McDonalds, I had 2 inches of snow on my shoulders...We were stuck there for about 5 hours.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got a shirt, a truckers hat, a coffee mug, a bracelet and a beach bag when I bought bubblegum crumble for 25% off at the grand opening. The first time I didn’t feel screwed leaving a dispensary


Like a boss


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Like a boss


And I just chopped an agent orange. All on a Thursday.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And I just chopped an agent orange. All on a Thursday.


Uh, only 8:19 here, I....uh....took a dab and have been listening to The Village People for the past 45 minutes....all on a Thursday


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, only 8:19 here, I....uh....took a dab and have been listening to The Village People for the past 45 minutes....all on a Thursday


I thought you were on the east coast for some reason.
Dab dab dab


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I thought you were on the east coast for some reason.
> Dab dab dab


Near Malibu. But we both have some awesome beaches and dank weed and dabs, so we're closer than physical distance would make it appear.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Near Malibu. But we both have some awesome beaches and dank weed and dabs, so we're closer than physical distance would make it appear.


I love you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4605715


When this insanity finally ends I'm only an hour and some north of him.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4605715


Practically neighbors...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Near Malibu.


 Ohh Malibu, Fancy..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When this insanity finally ends I'm only an hour and some north of him.


I’m coming and bringing my crew...
@jerryb73 and wino Babs


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


And the asshole makes wifey still mow the lawn lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got a shirt, a truckers hat, a coffee mug, a bracelet and a beach bag when I bought bubblegum crumble for 25% off at the grand opening. The first time I didn’t feel screwed leaving a dispensary


I hope to shop at a dispensary someday, fuck I'd love owning one, but for now, I'm just happy to be in the industry. Went to look at 2 premises for my LED business today, time to move out of the dining room.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And the asshole makes wifey still mow the lawn lol


Bitch better look where she's going!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And the asshole makes wifey still mow the lawn lol


First thing I thought of was him sayin "hey babe...next lap grab me a beer"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> First thing I thought of was him sayin "hey babe...next lap grab me a beer"


and a sandwich! The forms must be observed.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2020)

First marriage counselling session
Therapist asked if husband loves me

he said no
Am I winning yet ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> First marriage counselling session
> Therapist asked if husband loves me
> 
> he said no
> Am I winning yet ?


Best marriage counseling I've heard is the counselor says " 2 padded helmets and boxing gloves on "....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> First marriage counselling session
> Therapist asked if husband loves me
> 
> he said no
> Am I winning yet ?


Oh man, I’m sorry.
Think long and hard sister.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> View attachment 4606077


aint that the truth


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jun 26, 2020)

Morning look at what my littlest buddy cranked in


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4606444
> Morning look at what my littlest buddy cranked in


It's as big as him! 

LOL every time I bring my kids fishing they throw rocks in......we never catch anything!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's as big as him!
> 
> LOL every time I bring my kids fishing they throw rocks in......we never catch anything!


Last time I took my daughter she caught 3 small turtles, I caught nothing. She said it was because she was using real worms and I was using fake. Lol


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 26, 2020)

Taking kids fishing doesn't take much patience, taking kids hunting does.

Been taking her since she had to sit on my knee to see out the blind. She always remembers to talk quietly but she talks all the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4606444
> Morning look at what my littlest buddy cranked in


It's almost as big as he is. That smile is a bit bitey.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4606630


Never heard of "Battles" but the others are fuckin killer! To bad for the rona


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2020)

@raratt i picked up some peaches at a roadside stand. 3lb $6. Idk if that’s good or not. Lol. I don’t usually buy peaches, I pulled in for the watermelon. Sounds great on this 100 degree day


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt i picked up some peaches at a roadside stand. 3lb $6. Idk if that’s good or not. Lol. I don’t usually buy peaches, I pulled in for the watermelon. Sounds great on this 100 degree day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandpas farm had a peach orchard till some kind of bug took it out. I remember eating as many as I could eat right off the trees.


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2020)

Not really an admin requesT

but there is a hunting thread btw might be more relavent


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2020)

This is wrong. This upsets me.













Thug spins elderly woman around as friends laugh


A shocking video has emerged showing a group of thugs swinging an old woman around in circles as she cries for help.




metro.co.uk





I'm going to hell.
I lol a little.


----------



## 9BestBudz0 (Jun 26, 2020)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


 My darn kids thru all the vhs across the room. Wtf lol oh hell naw kidz


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt i picked up some peaches at a roadside stand. 3lb $6. Idk if that’s good or not. Lol. I don’t usually buy peaches, I pulled in for the watermelon. Sounds great on this 100 degree day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about right, $2 a pound. I think I messed up by changing the watering schedule on mine, or it just isn't a good year for them, they aren't as big as usual. There are two types of peaches, cling and free stone, then different strains of each. Freestones the pit comes out easy. Edit: 102 here at the moment.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard of "Battles" but the others are fuckin killer! To bad for the rona


Its 2021 tour dates


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt i picked up some peaches at a roadside stand. 3lb $6. Idk if that’s good or not. Lol. I don’t usually buy peaches, I pulled in for the watermelon. Sounds great on this 100 degree day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The neighbor had these gorgeous, almost ripe peaches and offered me some when they ripened. So the other night my husband took a walk and the neighbor offered my husband a bag of those ripe lovelies and my husband turned them down, "She doesn't like peaches."

What I said was I do not like STORE BOUGHT peaches. Oh well didn't need the carbs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's about right, $2 a pound. I think I messed up by changing the watering schedule on mine, or it just isn't a good year for them, they aren't as big as usual. There are two types of peaches, cling and free stone, then different strains of each. Freestones the pit comes out easy. Edit: 102 here at the moment.


Our heat index was 104 when I posted. Actual was around 95


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Our heat index was 104 when I posted. Actual was around 95


We're at 105 ambient with 38% humidity.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> We're at 105 ambient with 38% humidity.


91 61% 102 feel. Damn lawnmower it’s too hot for this shit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt i picked up some peaches at a roadside stand. 3lb $6. Idk if that’s good or not. Lol. I don’t usually buy peaches, I pulled in for the watermelon. Sounds great on this 100 degree day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And said Mellon. Me the melon and Netflix. Lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunny, 73 degrees, nice breeze. Worth every penny. Usually.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sunny, 73 degrees, nice breeze. Worth every penny. Usually.


It's hot and unusually humid. I'm cranky.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2020)

UNCLE!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> UNCLE!
> View attachment 4606973


Oh shit!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm having trouble understanding how you folks live in that oven (though to be honest I've lived with triple digets in my formative years) Ours is 
55 deg F & 48% RH atm.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 26, 2020)

The humidity is the motherfucker . High heat low humidity is a summer time win if it has to be hot . High heat high humidity hard pass (night fish time &hope theres a breeze that pushes the bugs off of ya )or run the trolling motor hot .


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Grandpas farm had a peach orchard till some kind of bug took it out. I remember eating as many as I could eat right off the trees.


We had an apricot and guava orchard about 300m down the road from the old farm it was build on.
Used to be a Sunday afternoon thing to take a shopping bag and go get you some in season.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> The humidity is the motherfucker . High heat low humidity is a summer time win if it has to be hot . High heat high humidity hard pass (night fish time &hope theres a breeze that pushes the bugs off of ya )or run the trolling motor hot .


Climbing out of an aircraft on Zimbabwe runway... it is like stepping into a sauna,


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> The humidity is the motherfucker . High heat low humidity is a summer time win if it has to be hot . High heat high humidity hard pass (night fish time &hope theres a breeze that pushes the bugs off of ya )or run the trolling motor hot .


Tell me that when it's 120 for three months even at 10% humidity.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tell me that when it's 120 for three months even at 10% humidity.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tell me that when it's 120 for three months even at 10% humidity.


Thanx for your service but I’ll take it over 112 -122 w/50 plus humidity for lil less of a time line .




ANC said:


> Climbing out of an aircraft on Zimbabwe runway... it is like stepping into a sauna,


 Africa hot for the win unless them cunts from down under have a say.Cant speak on it I was always on the coast when I was there but know that’s a hot motherfucker !


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 27, 2020)

Morning

Damn high again.... Took my shot at 5 after checking the lights.... Haven't eaten anything today........


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2020)

What are the health impacts of the Sahara dust storm?


The massive Sahara dust storm that created hazy, and at times picturesque, landscapes in parts of the U.S. this week continued its march westward Friday and is expected to dissipate by the end of t…




nypost.com





I wonder how much nasty African biological particulates/microorganisms are coming along with the dust?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm having trouble understanding how you folks live in that oven (though to be honest I've lived with triple digets in my formative years) Ours is
> 55 deg F & 48% RH atm.


I always talked about relocating to Fl when I retired but after a couple of tester trips, I decided to stay in the Midwest. That heat/humidty was ok when I was younger but now.... I just can't stay inside when the sun's shining.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 27, 2020)

I remember being able to stand on the hot iron all day without being uncomfortable, they didn't shut them rigs down for heat or cold.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I always talked about relocating to Fl when I retired but after a couple of tester trips, I decided to stay in the Midwest. That heat/humidty was ok when I was younger but now.... I just can't stay inside when the sun's shining.


I think you made a good decision. Fall in the Midwest is perfect weather to me. It’s so hot in August if I didn’t have to go outside I wouldn’t. It’s hot most of the year, but August


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 27, 2020)

If we could skip August and February it would be almost perfect here in Oklahoma


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4606630



I love love love Primus. Oh wait, I forgot, Primus sucks.
I used to sing Tommy the cat to my step kids all the time. Say baby won’t you come and lay down with me say baby won’t you come and lay down by my side say baby won’t you come and lay down with me SAY BABY...
Actually I sing a lot. I’ve apologized. Wino Barbie likes it. I’ll be keeping her.







yes Annie I’ll give her a hug for you


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I think you made a good decision. Fall in the Midwest is perfect weather to me. It’s so hot in August if I didn’t have to go outside I wouldn’t. It’s hot most of the year, but August


Oh, and hurricanes was the other reason.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh, and hurricanes was the other reason.


The thing about hurricanes is you have so much time just watching and looking at a hundred different scenario. Most people wait till the very last minute then try to evaluate. Huge mess. I get it, nobody wants to leave and some can’t. I’m a last minute person because of my job so I end up staying put. I would rather take my chances at home. Then stuck in traffic on I95.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 27, 2020)

Down almost a hundred, I feel like shit...

Was low all day yesterday...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4607371
> 
> Down almost a hundred, I feel like shit...
> 
> Was low all day yesterday...


My son was diagnosed at 11ish. His first reading when we found out was almost 700. He’s 28 now.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 27, 2020)

Almost 20 years ago when the wife finally talked me into going to the hospital they had to thin my blood out to get a reading and it was 800


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> The thing about hurricanes is you have so much time just watching and looking at a hundred different scenario. Most people wait till the very last minute then try to evaluate. Huge mess. I get it, nobody wants to leave and some can’t. I’m a last minute person because of my job so I end up staying put. I would rather take my chances at home. Then stuck in traffic on I95.


Tornadoes are more sporting. Much shorter response window.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm having trouble understanding how you folks live in that oven (though to be honest I've lived with triple digets in my formative years) Ours is
> 55 deg F & 48% RH atm.


We are lucky in that our extreme heat waves rarely last more than a week or so before the natural AC kicks in. A low heading into the PNW is helping create the "Delta Breeze" that pulls in the cool air from the coast, and keeps SF foggy this week. Anything above 102 I pretty much hide in the AC as much as possible, outside work is done as early as enough coffee can be consumed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 27, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4607371
> 
> Down almost a hundred, I feel like shit...
> 
> Was low all day yesterday...


Is that your blood sugar?!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 27, 2020)

Well after 18 years it finally happened. Was at a longtime customers house last night servicing the pool, when she came out and said that her husband was currently in Texas cheating on her with his assistant. Then asked if I would fuck her. Obviously I'm a great husband and had to politely decline. And she ain't bad for 49 too boot. But damn I could have had a sugar mama. I apparently still got it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Well after 18 years it finally happened. Was at a longtime customers house last night servicing the pool, when she came out and said that her husband was currently in Texas cheating on her with his assistant. Then asked if I would fuck her. Obviously I'm a great husband and had to politely decline. And she ain't bad for 49 too boot. But damn I could have had a sugar mama. I apparently still got it.


Way to go!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 27, 2020)

I think we should buy it and run our own weed cruises.








Major cruise ship facing scrap heap amid Covid-19 crisis


Major cruise liner Costa Victoria has been earmarked for the scrap heap amid a coronavirus-driven downturn for the leisure shipping industry.



www.cnn.com





Floating grow


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jun 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is that your blood sugar?!


Yeah it gets extremely high.....

I think it was the 5 Oreos I had last night before bed, it really sucks waking up in a cold sweat crashing,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4607458


I know I've made that face before!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Yeah it gets extremely high.....
> 
> I think it was the 5 Oreos I had last night before bed, it really sucks waking up in a cold sweat crashing,


Gotta try to work around those cravings bud...sounds a lot like my dad. If you have to, have one and walk away do something else. Get that shit under control so you can enjoy that time with your grankids.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Well after 18 years it finally happened. Was at a longtime customers house last night servicing the pool, when she came out and said that her husband was currently in Texas cheating on her with his assistant. Then asked if I would fuck her. Obviously I'm a great husband and had to politely decline. And she ain't bad for 49 too boot. But damn I could have had a sugar mama. I apparently still got it.


It coulda been a nice little side income. If you make em pay for it they appreciate you all the more and it alleviates the guilt associated with fucking the pool guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> It coulda been a nice little side income. If you make em pay for it they appreciate you all the more and it alleviates the guilt associated with fucking the pool guy.


How would you charge? per inch or minute?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How would you charge? per inch or minute?


per inch-minute


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tornadoes are more sporting. Much shorter response window.


Yes. I’m from Midwest. Twister pops up quickly. You can do all kinds of shit before you gotta worry about a hurricane.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> per inch-minute


Go slow and you can really milk it....


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> per inch-minute


Like board feet, layin' the lumber.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Go slow and you can really milk it....


I told her that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I told her that.


That's what I heard.


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2020)

Just some hemp plants at the science center


----------



## neosapien (Jun 27, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> It coulda been a nice little side income. If you make em pay for it they appreciate you all the more and it alleviates the guilt associated with fucking the pool guy.


What'd you think, $10 an inch?!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> What'd you think, $10 an inch?!


You're @neosapien almost SuperMod.
Don't sell yourself short. Just sayin Neo Mod Penis  vs say, my penis  

SH420


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> What'd you think, $10 an inch?!


Bring out the ole telescoping pole, clean out that vacuum head of hers and replace her dirty leaf trap. Gotta be worth a couple benjamins.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> What'd you think, $10 an inch?!


Don’t forget to incorporate duration into the fee schedule.

As an inducement, you may wish to award a limited amount of rollover minutes.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t forget to incorporate duration into the fee schedule.
> 
> As an inducement, you may wish to award a limited amount of rollover minutes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> What'd you think, $10 an inch?!


That's about right. Who couldn't use an extra $40???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> Just some hemp plants at the science center



Nice. I've gotta go tend to the plants in my 'science center' pretty soon, too...


----------



## neosapien (Jun 27, 2020)

I would like to buy this suit







Then run up to random people and say "Excuse me, what year is it right this second?!"

What percentage of people do you think will be confused as to whether 2020 now has a rip in the space/time continuum? I bet at least half will Google something.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I would like to buy this suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a nice suit!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2020)

This one is pretty cool.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a nice suit!


Another shameless plug. If you've never seen the German Netflix show DARK, I highly recommend it. The 3rd and final season was just released today. That is what I will be doing tonight and tomorrow. Binging the fuck out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Another shameless plug. If you've never seen the German Netflix show DARK, I highly recommend it. The 3rd and final season was just released today. That is what I will be doing tonight and tomorrow. Binging the fuck out.


Ok thanks I will check it out!


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice. I've gotta go tend to the plants in my 'science center' pretty soon, too...


For real tho it was


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2020)

Not a bad evening, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Not a bad evening, light breeze.
> 
> Does unhealthy air quality mean the air is contaminated with Covid-19?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2020)

Or dust from Africa.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Or dust from Africa.lol


Lol!
I hear the beaches are To Die For!
Quick stop before heading to the beach for a relaxing weekend in Florida . Can’t think of any other place I would rather be.hee Hee


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4607319
> Morning
> 
> Damn high again.... Took my shot at 5 after checking the lights.... Haven't eaten anything today........


Research Banting diet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol!
> I hear the beaches are To Die For!
> Quick stop before heading to the beach for a relaxing weekend in Florida . Can’t think of any other place I would rather be.hee Hee
> 
> ...


 Enorme Petri dish extraordinaire.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Or dust from Africa.lol


Try dust from So Cal, bubonic plague and hanta virus in every breath.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2020)

I've got problems of my own


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Enorme Petri dish extraordinaire.


Every time I got in the water at a Mexican resort I thought the same thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> What are the health impacts of the Sahara dust storm?
> 
> 
> The massive Sahara dust storm that created hazy, and at times picturesque, landscapes in parts of the U.S. this week continued its march westward Friday and is expected to dissipate by the end of t…
> ...


Big time Dow here mate, I usually could see the power station where I am at, couldn't find it today, even down town, the sunset was good though..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I've got problems of my own
> View attachment 4607970


Um dude really.....js


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I've got problems of my own
> View attachment 4607970


Why doesn't anyone ever tell me about the new sperm competition!!!??


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I've got problems of my own
> View attachment 4607970


Did you win? What were the prizes?


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 28, 2020)

Morning just got through wiring up another 20amp circuit, gonna replace a 600w ballast with a 1000w., Should be here tomorrow.



He put a weed eater motor on a bike. It worked


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning just got through wiring up another 20amp circuit, gonna replace a 600w ballast with a 1000w., Should be here tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608134
> He put a weed eater motor on a bike. It worked


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 28, 2020)

We're starting a motorbike gang


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4608163
> We're starting a motorbike gang


Get one on the tricycle, that way people know you're a serious gang!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Get one on the tricycle, that way people know you're a serious gang!
> 
> SH420


Drift trikes are cool!


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2020)

Fun fact of the week ‍


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> Fun fact of the week ‍


"Curved and twisted"...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> "Curved and twisted"...


And horny!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> Fun fact of the week ‍


I preferred the pot plant


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

You sure got to jump through a bunch of fucking hoops to "rescue" a dog that somebody deserted.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> Fun fact of the week ‍


hehe....Bony core and Horny outer covering....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You sure got to jump through a bunch of fucking hoops to "rescue" a dog that somebody deserted.


I really hope your not still talkin about the 49yu hottie!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You sure got to jump through a bunch of fucking hoops to "rescue" a dog that somebody deserted.


Yes you do! I just got one placed.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes you do! I just got one placed.


Everybody is looking for pools and pets right now. And ain't much of either available lol. Just filled out an application for this one. I doubt she is even still available but gotta try.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Everybody is looking for pools and pets right now. And ain't much of either available lol. Just filled out an application for this one. I doubt she is even still available but gotta try.
> 
> View attachment 4608500


I hit the wrong X 3 times! LOL cool dog


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Everybody is looking for pools and pets right now. And ain't much of either available lol. Just filled out an application for this one. I doubt she is even still available but gotta try.
> 
> View attachment 4608500


I just hope the new owners still love the dogs after this covid-19 pandemic ends.

Whenever the fuck that might be. 2021? 2022? 2023? Who the fuck really knows?

Be a step in the right direction to have a leader of the free world who actually cares.

I have a feeling I should order another year's supply of paper masks.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hit the wrong X 3 times! LOL cool dog


Yeah I'm probably just getting my hopes up. She's probably gone. She's the next state over, about 2 hrs away. She's 2. Plott Hound/retriever mix. Looks like a bit of Shepard more than retriever I thought. Not sure if she was dna'd or they're just guessing. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I'm probably just getting my hopes up. She's probably gone. She's the next state over, about 2 hrs away. She's 2. Plott Hound/retriever mix. Looks like a bit of Shepard more than retriever I thought. Not sure if she was dna'd or they're just guessing. Fingers crossed though.


I'd love another dog but not good timing. Who knows you might get lucky.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd love another dog but not good timing. Who knows you might get lucky.


This will be our first for our family. I had a Dachshund and a Jack Russel growing up. And the wife had a Tibetan Spaniel growing up. But we've been petless for 12 years now. And the kid needs a buddy. Since she ain't got a sibling. And I want a dog regardless lol .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> This will be our first for our family. I had a Dachshund and a Jack Russel growing up. And the wife had a Tibetan Spaniel growing up. But we've been petless for 12 years now. And the kid needs a buddy. Since she ain't got a sibling. And I want a dog regardless lol .


I've had 6 dogs since I bought my house in 1988.

Two at a time since around 2007. Last 4 were shelter dogs, first 2 were miniature pinschers. The minpins both had health problems their entire lives and I was forever turned against pure bred dogs.

The first was from a puppy mill which I found out when he had bladder stones at age 2. I called the breeder on the paper work and she said she "may have made a mistake" with that litter. Thanks a lot bitch. He lived 11 years 7 months and 21 days. And had 4 major surgeries and was given 6 months to live 3 years before he died. He had a half dozen things wrong with him at the end.

The second minpin was from the president of the minpin breeding association in Maryland. It was over sized for the breed and she couldn't show it. He died at age 7 after $1000's in medical bills and they never could diagnose what was wrong with him other than an over active immune system that constantly attacked his own body. He'd have seizures on the floor, laying sideways looking like he was trying to run. It was heart breaking. We had him to specialists in Pittsburgh who did MRI's and couldn't solve it. His scripts were expensive and only bought time in the end. 

All my shelter dogs lived long lives and seemed to be extra loving for being rescued. We got our last dog last fall and the shelter was loaded at the time.

A lot has happened since then I guess.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've had 6 dogs since I bought my house in 1988.
> 
> Two at a time since around 2007. Last 4 were shelter dogs, first 2 were miniature pinschers. The minpins both had health problems their entire lives and I was forever turned against pure bred dogs.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm going rescue or bust. Puppies are like $2000+ right now to boot. I kid you not. $2000+!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2020)

@srh88 i was really bored so I clicked on politics. I never go there, ever. I picked your thread about right wing app or some shit. L o fucking L. Those guys are fucking nuts. I was smoking while reading but now I need to smoke again. Lol. Good laugh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

2K easy.....I had dobermans and rotties growing up. But only 2 of many had issues.........gotta do your homework if you want a PB. But I'm all for rescue dogs. You can get a damn good dog that way.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 2K easy.....I had dobermans and rotties growing up. But only 2 of many had issues.........gotta do your homework if you want a PB. But I'm all for rescue dogs. You can get a damn good dog that way.


You would think the president of the minpin breeding association who is on the show circuit would know what she's doing though.

Her house has a full blown kennel in her basement. At least least 20 dogs, an infirmary, surgical equipment the whole 9 yards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You would think the president of the minpin breeding association who is on the show circuit would know what she's doing though.
> 
> Her house has a full blown kennel in her basement. At least least 20 dogs, an infirmary, surgical equipment the whole 9 yards.


You would hope.

Did you get references? Go hang out with the mom and dad? Was it just a stud? How many born over the last few years?......will also give you an idea of "quantity or quality"

Funny you can almost ask the same questions about weed!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

There are a ton of scams now too in regards to puppies. I joined numerous FB groups when I started this search 2 months ago? And the scams are ridiculous. Everybody wants down payments regardless if they're legit or not and you don't even know if they fucking have puppies. I said fuck that. I'll rescue and she'll or he'll love me. Looking for a girl just to keep her on the smaller side but… what's your guys thoughts on male vs female?


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2020)

Population 25,800. Stoplights 27.

Road Trip!

Stopped at the Petty museum.





__





Richard Petty | Petty Museum | United States


Visit the Richard Petty Museum and purchase merchandise




www.richardpettymuseum.com





It was closed.








Stopped at the Mayflower for Dinner.




Not many customers. Mask required with the only exception being while seated at your table.

Good seafood and good service. 
Ample portions of shrimp, flounder, white fish, crab cakes, deviled crab and clam strips.
$30 fed us and the dogs too. We left a 25% tip.

I may never return.






Good food and good service aside, they are stingy with condiments and sides.

Hardly a thimble of coleslaw.





cut/paste.

Every one knows Ketchup is a requirement for a fried seafood feast.






I had to stifle the frustration and disappointment and hold back a volcanic eruption of blind fury when they brought this to the table.







No self respecting sit down table service restaurant would contemplate pulling such a lame stunt.

I saw red I tell ya.


Never is a long time and the food was good.

I guess if I ever pass through Asheboro again I'll know to bring my own.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> There are a ton of scams now too in regards to puppies. I joined numerous FB groups when I started this search 2 months ago? And the scams are ridiculous. Everybody wants down payments regardless if they're legit or not and you don't even know if they fucking have puppies. I said fuck that. I'll rescue and she'll or he'll love me. Looking for a girl just to keep her on the smaller side but… what's your guys thoughts on male vs female?


Males are cool but if you want some tough stuff get a female. I had one jump a black bear! No fuckin shittin! She never just "took off running" and one day just "launched out of the back door" I took off after her....and when I crossed the line of yard and woods......I saw her on the back of a bear! I thought she was gonna get it. But the bear took off. It was awesome and you could tell she was happy she did her job and was very proud! Awesome dog! The girls are great with kids too......its the "mom instinct".


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> There are a ton of scams now too in regards to puppies. I joined numerous FB groups when I started this search 2 months ago? And the scams are ridiculous. Everybody wants down payments regardless if they're legit or not and you don't even know if they fucking have puppies. I said fuck that. I'll rescue and she'll or he'll love me. Looking for a girl just to keep her on the smaller side but… what's your guys thoughts on male vs female?


I have a very small data base, 3 dogs in the last 32yrs all "rescue"; one female, 2 males. My female was goldenxGS (we think) sweet girl lived 16 yrs. One male was a red heeler, great boy but got bone cancer and died at 9 yrs. My current is a rescue GS, likely inbred as he has a slew of auto immune problems and dysplasia limps badly, he's 7.5 yrs right now and I doubt he'll last another year. I'd say the GS is likely a pure bred but from a puppy mill as the vet says his problems are likely due to in breeding so thats a minus for pure breds. I'd go female as they tend to live longer if they are "fixed" early enough


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4608573
> Population 25,800. Stoplights 27.
> 
> Road Trip!
> ...


Awesome road trip !! Thanks for sharing. Those ghost cars are wicked ! What are they sprayed with. That sucks about the plastic forks and ketchup and small proportion of coke slaw. But it looked like fun anyway and good way to get out and have some fun. You inspired me to do the same soon . Just a road trip somewhere like that would be good for the soul in these fucked up times. Thanks Lokie!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I'm going rescue or bust. Puppies are like $2000+ right now to boot. I kid you not. $2000+!


Take a look at a Boerboel from a premium breeder with South African Linage.



Talk about sticker shock.
"You should expect to pay a premium for a puppy with breeding rights or even for a puppy advertised as show quality with papers. You should budget anywhere from $*3*,*000* upwards to $*7*,*000* or even more for a South African Boerboel with top breed lines and a superior pedigree."


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Take a look at a Boerboel from a premium breeder with South African Linage.
> 
> View attachment 4608730
> 
> ...


And then the daily 50# bag of dog food (for those of us who aren’t bringing partial moose home weekly)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2020)

He gets a lot of salmon - not so much moose.

If you ever smelled the Butt Bombs he drops you would know why.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> There are a ton of scams now too in regards to puppies. I joined numerous FB groups when I started this search 2 months ago? And the scams are ridiculous. Everybody wants down payments regardless if they're legit or not and you don't even know if they fucking have puppies. I said fuck that. I'll rescue and she'll or he'll love me. Looking for a girl just to keep her on the smaller side but… what's your guys thoughts on male vs female?


Ever since we've had 2 dogs we've had one of each.

My daughter has a male shelter dog I take care of while she's at work. He likes to ocassionally entertain himself.



I still remember being at a couple's house like 30 years ago when their dog started licking his dick. 

The guy turns to his wife and says, 'if I could do that I wouldn't need you.'

As you might expect, they got divorced. She's still a friend though. Him, not so much.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 29, 2020)

So from what I've read it's legal to own a Mosin-Nagant rifle in my state, which is dope because I'd love to have one (even just as something to hang over the fireplace). I'm just bummed out because I probably won't be able to buy one because I've been confined to a loony bin before. The Mosin is an iconic rifle with a rich history and I wanna party like it's 1917.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ever since we've had 2 dogs we've had one of each.
> 
> My daughter has a male shelter dog I take care of while she's at work. He likes to ocassionally entertain himself.
> 
> ...


I love that tile and stone. Beautiful.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 29, 2020)

neosapien said:


> There are a ton of scams now too in regards to puppies. I joined numerous FB groups when I started this search 2 months ago? And the scams are ridiculous. Everybody wants down payments regardless if they're legit or not and you don't even know if they fucking have puppies. I said fuck that. I'll rescue and she'll or he'll love me. Looking for a girl just to keep her on the smaller side but… what's your guys thoughts on male vs female?


You need a Dachsund because...























wiener...


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 29, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> So from what I've read it's legal to own a Mosin-Nagant rifle in my state, which is dope because I'd love to have one (even just as something to hang over the fireplace). I'm just bummed out because I probably won't be able to buy one because I've been confined to a loony bin before. The Mosin is an iconic rifle with a rich history and I wanna party like it's 1917.


I had a curio and Relic firearms license, I was ordering mosins for like 35 bucks, was getting ammo for like 2 bucks a box.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2020)

_"The federal Fair Credit Reporting Act (FCRA) gives consumers the right to free consumer reports from so-called nationwide specialty consumer reporting agencies every 12 months. Specialty reporting agencies compile reports about such things as your: Residential or tenant history, Check writing and banking history, Employment history, Insurance claims, Medical records and prescription history."_ 




https://files.consumerfinance.gov/f/documents/cfpb_consumer-reporting-companies-list.pdf






__





"Other" Consumer Reports: What You Should Know about "Specialty" Reports | PrivacyRights.org


Posted: Dec 01 2004 | Revised: Jan 10 2019




privacyrights.org


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 'if I could do that I wouldn't need you.'


The come back is "Try it, I bet the dog bites you".


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 29, 2020)

The new ballast is up and running


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2020)

Steaks for two.


Two people and two dogs.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 29, 2020)

Why would you cook steaks on foil?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 29, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Why would you cook steaks on foil?


I'm guessing it's to minimize flare-ups. We used to place actual foil down, pierce like he did and grill our chicken. That was a long time ago.


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

Wake and bake with BBs, then breakfast from the Biscuitville drive through.






Nothing special but ok for fast food breakfast.

Next stop 






Many of the zoo attractions were closed due to covid CDC restrictions, gate receipts/lack of attendance, new construction and upgrades to the
animal enclosures.  

To control the masses, entry is scheduled. Our schedule was from 12:00 to close.
Mask required in line to enter and when in close areas such as the gift shop. 
Once inside mask was not required although worn by about 50% of the people.

We rented an electric cart for my wife.

Indoor attractions aside from the main gift shop were closed. Outdoor congregating areas were few and limited to food, beverage and
restroom services.

Of the areas that were open, not many animals were active at the peak of the hot day.



The local fauna proved to be more active.
This is one of several that crossed the path.


The Wetlands are at the start of the zoo pathways.













There is a statue for the Carolina Parakeet.






By 3:00 were done and it still took an hour to get back to the front gate. Yes, Trolley and buss services within the zoo were
greatly curtailed.

This zoo has potential to be a great experience. I would return in better economic conditions.
I'm not disappointed that we went, it was still an awesome day together, and the flora and fauna we did see made it worth the trip.







Quote of the day:

Dad to young son: Stop picking your butt.

seconds pass

Younger daughter: Dad, he's still picking his butt!


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2020)

Last week I got diagnosed (un)offically with CPTSD, ( complex PTSD)
im so taken aback by it,I have an entire alphabet of crazy behind my name now.


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> Last week I got diagnosed (un)offically with CPTSD, ( complex PTSD)
> im so taken aback by it,I have an entire alphabet of crazy behind my name now.


You are not alone.








I have the papers to show for it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> Last week I got diagnosed (un)offically with CPTSD, ( complex PTSD)
> im so taken aback by it,I have an entire alphabet of crazy behind my name now.


Because PTSD is not complicated on it's own? I'm sure all of us would be happy to give you a group hug if it were possible, and most of us would not touch you inappropriately.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm sure all of us would be happy to give you a group hug if it were possible, and most of us would not touch you inappropriately.


umm.... have you seen her pictures?


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Because PTSD is not complicated on it's own? I'm sure all of us would be happy to give you a group hug if it were possible, and most of us would not touch you inappropriately.


right? haha no it just means i have lots of different traumas /events that stack on where as i read ptsd is usually to a singular event/trauma 

but yeah all complicated the brain is such a complex thing


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> umm.... have you seem her pictures?


No names were mentioned.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Why would you cook steaks on foil?





pabloesqobar said:


> I'm guessing it's to minimize flare-ups. We used to place actual foil down, pierce like he did and grill our chicken. That was a long time ago.


That and the grill grates stay cleaner. PITA to brush them clean all the time.

Years ago I worked in an old steel mill where they pickled (acid rinsed) in kolene, now outlawed by EPA. Everybody used to bring their grill grates in and dip them in the kolene rinse. With rubber acid gloves and safety glasses. Lol. Kolene would violently react with water. Had to be damn careful, but those grates came out silver looking in 3 seconds.

Probably weren't really allowed to do that but the safety director did it so everybody figured it's OK.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> umm.... have you seen her pictures?


That's why I said "most"


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That and the grill grates stay cleaner. PITA to brush them clean all the time.
> 
> Years ago I worked in an old steel mill where they pickled (acid rinsed) in kolene, now outlawed by EPA. Everybody used to bring their grill grates in and dip them in the kolene rinse. With rubber acid gloves and safety glasses. Lol. Kolene would violently react with water. Had to be damn careful, but those grates came out silver looking in 3 seconds.
> 
> Probably weren't really allowed to do that but the *safety director did it so everybody figured it's OK*.



Monkey See, Monkey Do?


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> With rubber acid gloves and safety glasses.


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2020)

raratt said:


>


That was the worst part of that movie ugh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> Last week I got diagnosed (un)offically with CPTSD, ( complex PTSD)
> im so taken aback by it,I have an *entire alphabet of crazy* behind my name now.


Revel in it doll, I have all my life it's fun


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> Last week I got diagnosed (un)offically with CPTSD, ( complex PTSD)
> im so taken aback by it,I have an entire alphabet of crazy behind my name now.


Your not alone, if you need to, please reach out....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> umm.... have you seen her pictures?


I haven't seen them.....it's all good though....seems like a nice person


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2020)

mm hmmm


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> Last week I got diagnosed (un)offically with CPTSD, ( complex PTSD)
> im so taken aback by it,I have an entire alphabet of crazy behind my name now.


ooo me too cptsd rocks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Your not alone, if you need to, please reach out....


Absolutely [email protected] or
@shrxhky420 what’s my name on signal?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Absolutely [email protected] or
> @shrxhky420 what’s my name on signal?


Well, I have you set up as sunny. Bud is going to need your phone number to get you on signal 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2020)

108deg yesterday heading for 110 today. Weatherman said “cooler” tomorrow only 100.lol I think they shouldn’t use the word cool in any forecast during the summer. Less hot seems appropriate. Technically not wrong but it’s like they are teasing us. Cold front moving through, high 100


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 108deg yesterday heading for 110 today. Weatherman said “cooler” tomorrow only 100.lol I think they shouldn’t use the word cool in any forecast during the summer. Less hot seems appropriate. Technically not wrong but it’s like they are teasing us. Cold front moving through, high 100


You guys in jax ready for dickhead’s campaign kickoff?


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 108deg yesterday heading for 110 today. Weatherman said “cooler” tomorrow only 100.lol I think they shouldn’t use the word cool in any forecast during the summer. Less hot seems appropriate. Technically not wrong but it’s like they are teasing us. Cold front moving through, high 100


I don't know that describing the temp as a "scorching" 100, "blazing" 108 or "incinerating" 110 would
help to calm the senses.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You guys in jax ready for dickhead’s campaign kickoff?


Are they ready? Idk and idc. Lol


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 30, 2020)

Morning, I only run my t8 for 7 hours


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4609924
> 
> Morning, I only run my t8 for 7 hours


They look overwatered


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4609924
> 
> Morning, I only run my t8 for 7 hours


Aquaponics! 

Kids had a fish tank for a bit and whenever I cleaned it I pored the water on some house plants.....they loved it!


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 30, 2020)

Now I'm running 1 5g, 3 10g, 1 20g, 1 40g, and 2 55g.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Now I'm running 1 5g, 3 10g, 1 20g, 1 40g, and 2 55g.


Anytime I put plants in my tank they die...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anytime I put plants in my tank they die...


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Wonder how many gallons that one is...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Talk about lemons/lemonade









Goathead gold mine: Noxious weed valued by some as useful medicinal herb


ALCALDE - What is seen as a noxious weed by many can now be turned into a cash crop.



newscenter.nmsu.edu


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Talk about lemons/lemonade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think those plants were genetically altered to keep the inner tube patching companies in business.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think those plants were genetically altered to keep the inner tube patching companies in business.


They were very good flip-flop wear indicators too. Ouch = replace


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anytime I put plants in my tank they die...


You got to get the right plants, a big part of that stuff at the pet store is only suitable for terrariums, they will survive submerged but not thrive, just slowly die


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> You got to get the right plants, a big part of that stuff at the pet store is only suitable for terrariums, they will survive submerged but not thrive, just slowly die


Last one I bought was Hornwort, Ceratophyllum Demersum. It just kept getting smaller before it all died.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

I can handle this for the end of June, any forecast without triple digits this time of year is a bonus.


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can handle this for the end of June, any forecast without triple digits this time of year is a bonus.
> View attachment 4610034


Similar temps to us, but it's humid af here. Like walking around in a bowl of hot soup.


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh, hell. I was just looking at the highs. Your lows are WAY better than ours. lol


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 30, 2020)

We're at 89 already with a 63 percent humidity, supposed to reach 98


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can handle this for the end of June, any forecast without triple digits this time of year is a bonus.
> View attachment 4610034


Man those lows are nice. Is it always like that during the summer?


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2020)

It's "unseasonably cool" here today at 85°, but the humidity is 75%. Literally. Maybe I should be growing some Thai landrace...


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Man those lows are nice. Is it always like that during the summer?


Unless it is 110 outside during the day. Whole house fans work well here, even though mine sounds like a C-130 when it is on. We rarely stay in the 70's at night. Edit: I checked the neighbors weather station, when it was 107 last week we only dropped to 77.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Unless it is 110 outside during the day. Whole house fans work well here, even though mine sounds like a C-130 when it is on. We rarely stay in the 70's at night.


It was 79 at 530 this morning.


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2020)

To top it off I'm spending my work day tending massive fires where the company owner had a bunch of trees cleared off his property.


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Aquaponics!
> 
> Kids had a fish tank for a bit and whenever I cleaned it I pored the water on some house plants.....they loved it!


I kept various size tanks of salt and fresh water tanks over the years

Whenever 1 died I would bury them in a house plant, whole. The plants never complained.

Except a select few. Some were sun dried and sealed, then hung on a net as ornamental decorations.
Angel, Box, Harlequin Tusk, and Blow fish as well as Sponges, Horseshoe Crabs, Sea Fans and Sea Horses all got a spot on the wall.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> I kept various size tanks of salt and fresh water tanks over the years
> 
> Whenever 1 died I would bury them in a house plant, whole. The plants never complained.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4610183


 They can have a evil kid in the next finding Nemo based off him!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2020)

Went in the break room to each lunch and sat down with a coworker. She has got a few carts from me so she knows I’m cool she has decided she wants to start growing her own and asked if I knew anything about it  I just started asking her questions. Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 108deg yesterday heading for 110 today. Weatherman said “cooler” tomorrow only 100.lol I think they shouldn’t use the word cool in any forecast during the summer. Less hot seems appropriate. Technically not wrong but it’s like they are teasing us. Cold front moving through, high 100


I've been wearing a hoodie.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4610183


fav author im working on owning all his books

unrelated if anyone has an OLD The bachman series im looking for it, ithas a no longer published short story called "Rage" I would like for my collection but i dont wanna pay 1 grand for it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> fav author im working on owning all his books
> 
> unrelated if anyone has an OLD The bachman series im looking for it, ithas a no longer published short story called "Rage" I would like for my collection but i dont wanna pay 1 grand for it


Amazon Canada has a previously enjoyed copy for $55 CAD






The Bachman Books: Four Early Novels: King, Stephen: 9780452257740: Books - Amazon.ca


The Bachman Books: Four Early Novels: King, Stephen: 9780452257740: Books - Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> fav author im working on owning all his books
> 
> unrelated if anyone has an OLD The bachman series im looking for it, ithas a no longer published short story called "Rage" I would like for my collection but i dont wanna pay 1 grand for it



*Plot summary[edit]*
Charlie Decker, a Maine high school senior, is called to a meeting with his principal about a previous incident in which he struck his chemistry teacher with a pipe wrench, leading to the teacher's hospitalization and Charlie's suspension. Charlie then subjects the principal to a series of insulting remarks, resulting in his expulsion. Charlie storms out of the office and retrieves a pistol from his locker, then sets the contents of his locker on fire. He then returns to his classroom and fatally shoots his algebra teacher, Miss Jean Underwood. The fire triggers an alarm, but Charlie forces his classmates to stay in the room, killing a history teacher, Mr. Peter Vance, when he attempts to enter. As the other students and teachers evacuate the school, the police and media arrive at the scene.

Over the following four hours, Charlie toys with various authority figures who attempt to negotiate with him, including the principal, the school psychologist, and the local police chief. Charlie gives them certain commands, threatening to kill students if they do not comply. Charlie also admits to his hostages that he does not know what has compelled him to commit his deeds, believing he will regret them when the situation is over. As his fellow students start identifying with Charlie, he unwittingly turns his class into a sort of psychotherapy group, causing his schoolmates to semi-voluntarily tell embarrassing secrets regarding themselves and each other.

Interspersed throughout are narrative flashbacks to Charlie's troubled childhood, particularly his tumultuous relationship with his abusive father Carl. Several notable incidents include a violent disagreement between two female students and a police sniper's attempt to shoot Charlie through the heart. However, Charlie survives due to the bullet's striking his locker's combination lock, which he had earlier placed in the breast pocket of his shirt.

Charlie finally comes to the realization that only one student is really being held against his will: a seeming "Big Man On Campus" named Ted Jones, who is harboring his own secrets. Ted realizes this and attempts to escape the classroom, but the other students brutally assault him, driving him into a battered catatonic state. At 1:00 p.m., Charlie releases the students, but Ted is unable to move under his own power and remains. When the police chief enters the classroom, the now-unarmed Charlie moves as if to shoot him, attempting suicide by cop. The chief shoots Charlie, but he survives and is found not guilty by reason of insanity and committed to a psychiatric hospital in Augusta, Maine until he can answer for his actions.

The final chapters contain an inter-office memo concerning Ted's treatment and prognosis at the hospital where he is now a patient, and a letter from one of Charlie's friends describing assorted developments in the students' lives during the months following this incident. The story ends with Charlie addressing the reader: "That's the end. I have to turn off the light now. Good night."







Stephen is not light reading. Excellent, Yes. Light, No.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4610276
> *Plot summary[edit]*
> Charlie Decker, a Maine high school senior, is called to a meeting with his principal about a previous incident in which he struck his chemistry teacher with a pipe wrench, leading to the teacher's hospitalization and Charlie's suspension. Charlie then subjects the principal to a series of insulting remarks, resulting in his expulsion. Charlie storms out of the office and retrieves a pistol from his locker, then sets the contents of his locker on fire. He then returns to his classroom and fatally shoots his algebra teacher, Miss Jean Underwood. The fire triggers an alarm, but Charlie forces his classmates to stay in the room, killing a history teacher, Mr. Peter Vance, when he attempts to enter. As the other students and teachers evacuate the school, the police and media arrive at the scene.
> 
> ...


i used to have all 4 of the bachman books and i just want the collection again i lost it in a flood a while back.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been wearing a hoodie.
> View attachment 4610266


My favorite attire.lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> fav author im working on owning all his books


Fire Starter was my favorite.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> fav author im working on owning all his books
> 
> unrelated if anyone has an OLD The bachman series im looking for it, ithas a no longer published short story called "Rage" I would like for my collection but i dont wanna pay 1 grand for it


Preowned & a 1st, 1st for 50 bones.









THE BACHMAN BOOKS, STEPHEN KING PLUME 1996 REVISED 1st/1st WITH RAGE. RARE! | eBay


1 is present in the number line. Apparently this edition featured a new Introduction "The Importance of Being Bachman" and Mr. King eventually pulled this collection off the shelf because of "Rage" and it is now out of print.



www.ebay.com


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Fire Starter was my favorite.


A decent flick too. Early Drew Barrymore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Absolutely [email protected] or
> @shrxhky420 what’s my name on signal?


Oh shit what did I start, damn space tomatoes


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Fire Starter was my favorite.


Movie wise I was a fan of maximum overdrive and children of the corn

oh and the langloliers


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2020)

Fireworks have been blasting for weeks now and they make me jump Jesus Christ


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2020)

lol wtf, I was trying to find the pictures that got South Korea ministry blown up. Apparently they were sending leaflets with pictures of Mrs. Kim Jung Un and they were a little sleazy.




__





tHE r H i z z o n E







rhizzone.net


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

I recently bought a (hed) P.E. poster off eBay from the _Only in Amerika_ album cycle, signed by Jahred and all the members of the band at the time... dis shyt ryte hurr is DEFINITELY gonna be hanging up in my nü metal-themed mancave when I finally get my own apartment. One of the items on my bucket list is to hotbox with Jahred on his band's tour bus...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> Fireworks have been blasting for weeks now and they make me jump Jesus Christ


I pulled a shoulder muscle taking a defensive stand, reflex against the BOOM at my sons house, asshole neighbors let em off at
10 am and about every hour after just as you are getting relaxed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> I recently bought a (hed) P.E. poster off eBay from the _Only in Amerika_ album cycle, signed by Jahred and all the members of the band at the time... dis shyt ryte hurr is DEFINITELY gonna be hanging up in my nü metal-themed mancave when I finally get my own apartment. One of the items on my bucket list is to hotbox with Jahred on his band's tour bus...
> View attachment 4610556


Is this in English?
@cannabineer don’t you speak sockezine


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I pulled a shoulder muscle taking a defensive stand, reflex against the BOOM at my sons house, asshole neighbors let em off at
> 10 am and about every hour after just as you are getting relaxed.


Yes exactly I’m trying to relax and it’s so loud 

last night we had some bad thunder too woke me dead of sleep. !!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is this in English?
> @cannabineer don’t you speak sockezine


It’s almost French


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s almost French


Ouais, c'est Français. I think this CD dropped a few months early in Europe, hence why the promo materials aren't in English.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s almost French


Fransock?

I'll keep an eye out on the new acct's

Wait, does this have anything to do with box wine?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fransock?


I heard they smell


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fransock?
> 
> I'll keep an eye out on the new acct's
> 
> Wait, does this have anything to do with box wine?


At this point I’m not sure Defcon Level “Franzock” is indicated


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Went in the break room to each lunch and sat down with a coworker. She has got a few carts from me so she knows I’m cool she has decided she wants to start growing her own and asked if I knew anything about it  I just started asking her questions. Lol.


Tell her to google grow forums


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> At this point I’m not sure Defcon Level “Franzock” is indicated


Twas a play on turds. . . err, words.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> Fireworks have been blasting for weeks now and they make me jump Jesus Christ


Same here and no sooner do I read this then BOOM, my poor dogs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fransock?
> 
> I'll keep an eye out on the new acct's
> 
> Wait, does this have anything to do with box wine?


Eventually it seems to all come back to that.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I pulled a shoulder muscle taking a defensive stand, reflex against the BOOM at my sons house, asshole neighbors let em off at
> 10 am and about every hour after just as you are getting relaxed.


I can't do fireworks any more....they just trigger flashbacks. It didn't used to be so bad but it has gotten worse lately.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2020)

Some of these socks, are just a little koo koo for coco puff.....the ignore button is being used....


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 1, 2020)

Morning, waiting on the light to come on


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 1, 2020)

Lights on, going back to bed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Happy 75th to an original


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy 75th to an original
> View attachment 4610898


Damn that's distressing. Can't stop the clock


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy 75th to an original
> View attachment 4610898


That's kinda haunting without the music.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy 75th to an original
> View attachment 4610898


This is always a fave.


Kinda spookie in stalker sorta way.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy 75th to an original
> View attachment 4610898


75??? OMFG. I would never have believed it. She's an amazing woman. Beautiful. Smart. Talented. Can't tell you how many back seat romances I've had while Blondie played on the radio. HBD to the baddest bitch in town.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 1, 2020)

Damn I'm crashing....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4611307
> Damn I'm crashing....


The mrs is diabetic. I’m taking steroids and I’m at 112. I was 147 once and I thought I was dying, felt so sick. I can’t imagine how you guys feel.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 1, 2020)

It's a ride, I'm a brittle diebetic, I don't even have to eat to get high


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2020)

Guardzilla Shuts Down, Leaving Security Camera Customers Stranded


Security camera maker Guardzilla has shut down its business, Consumer Reports says, causing customers' cameras to stop working and stranding personal videos in the cloud. And Guardzilla security cameras are still for sale.



www.consumerreports.org






Thanks for nothing. And people still use security cams in these 'troubled times'.

They only work now if the cam and the phone are using the same wifi. No more servers to send alerts or keep you linked to the cam. Pathetic.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2020)

Fingers crossed tonights small business sale goes well ^_^


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> Fingers crossed tonights small business sale goes well ^_^


Good luck


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Good luck


Thanks I pretty much sold out in under 30 minutes so it’s quite nice ! I will have to make more of what I did it was quite popular


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> Thanks I pretty much sold out in under 30 minutes so it’s quite nice ! I will have to make more of what I did it was quite popular


Good job!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> Thanks I pretty much sold out in under 30 minutes so it’s quite nice ! I will have to make more of what I did it was quite popular


Fucking damn right you sold out! Hot damn! Good on ya, toots!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> Thanks I pretty much sold out in under 30 minutes so it’s quite nice ! I will have to make more of what I did it was quite popular


Way to work that sales pitch, congrats


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)

So I'm looking to start a melodic death metal band with a few buddies and hopefully get our first demo tape out before year's end. I've picked out our name, already have some lyrics written up, and am even in contact with a Russian dude who's willing to draw our logo for cheap. Can anyone more musically-literate give me some advice about the recording process, and potentially give me recommendations on bass guitars for beginners and other gear? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> So I'm looking to start a melodic death metal band with a few buddies and hopefully get our first demo tape out before year's end. I've picked out our name, already have some lyrics written up, and am even in contact with a Russian dude who's willing to draw our logo for cheap. Can anyone more musically-literate give me some advice about the recording process, and potentially give me recommendations on bass guitars for beginners and other gear? It would be much appreciated.


Don't get involved with the Russians....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't get involved with the Russians....


Or the Chinese, js


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

Agua Dulce


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4611705
> 
> Agua Dulce


So July is fires? How many rolls of toilet paper will I need?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> So I'm looking to start a melodic death metal band with a few buddies and hopefully get our first demo tape out before year's end. I've picked out our name, already have some lyrics written up, and am even in contact with a Russian dude who's willing to draw our logo for cheap. Can anyone more musically-literate give me some advice about the recording process, and potentially give me recommendations on bass guitars for beginners and other gear? It would be much appreciated.


I can help you deal with recalcitrant record executives


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Wake and bake with BBs, then breakfast from the Biscuitville drive through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









It was decided not to take a dip in the pool. 

The 1st hotel pool I've seen with a handicap pool lift.

Little water and dirty too. Not too surprising. It had been recently bought and remodeled.
The previous hotel signs were still out behind the parking lot.
I could tell a lot of $$$ had been put into lipstick for that pig.

All in all the room was clean and the TV was 46" LED w/in room mini fridge.

While scouting for the pool pic I encountered opposition from local residents.


I stepped into a nest of ants.


Fuckers covered my shoe and up my ankle before I knew they were on me.
To bad there is no vid of that. I would have posted it up on the RIU Friday Dance thread.

Stopped for petroleum on the way out of town and snapped a shot of the local ground cover.
Fucking shit is everywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So July is fires? How many rolls of toilet paper will I need?


It's a function of distance to the fire, direction of airflow and size of rolls.
I'll leave the actual math as an exercise for the reader.
Thank you for asking!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> It was decided not to take a dip in the pool.
> View attachment 4611715
> The 1st hotel pool I've seen with a handicap pool lift.
> 
> ...


Kudzu?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> Thanks I pretty much sold out in under 30 minutes so it’s quite nice ! I will have to make more of what I did it was quite popular


Hopefully you live in a non-community property state. But congrats on your success.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Pass the popcorn, darlin'.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4611307
> Damn I'm crashing....


Banting diet


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm getting sick of green jello already....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> So I'm looking to start a melodic death metal band with a few buddies and hopefully get our first demo tape out before year's end. I've picked out our name, already have some lyrics written up, and am even in contact with a Russian dude who's willing to draw our logo for cheap. Can anyone more musically-literate give me some advice about the recording process, and potentially give me recommendations on bass guitars for beginners and other gear? It would be much appreciated.


You should take this to the music sub forum - much more likely to see informed responses there.





Music


Its not just rasta anymore discuss your music



www.rollitup.org


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hopefully you live in a non-community property state. But congrats on your success.


Man leave me alone 

anyone who goes but ,... isbeing a dick
And you know it 
Go elsewhere
You seem to really like to kick people when they’re down


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 2, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hopefully you live in a non-community property state. But congrats on your success.


What does that mean?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 2, 2020)

My @%>€£¥+<$& medical card expired before the state sent me another one. And Jack Herer shatter is on sale. Is it Monday?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What does that mean?


I think it was a dig about her marriage counselling post.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 2, 2020)

Morning

My kit guitars, I dyed them with rit die


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it was a dig about her marriage counselling post.


No shit?
@pabloesqobar what’s your problem?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My @%>€£¥+<$& medical card expired before the state sent me another one. And Jack Herer shatter is on sale. Is it Monday?


All week


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> ~ Snip ~ Is it Monday?





cannabineer said:


> All year


FIFY


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it was a dig about her marriage counselling post.


I lost a lot of money and real property because I co-mingled money. If I had structured differently I could have kept it. Unfortunately I never gave a thought to community property until it was to late. I've kicked myself several times and wished I'd consulted an attorney earlier. I read it from that angle.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2020)

lets just not assume my finical status and what i do with my banks yeah?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

sunni said:


> lets just not assume my finical status and what i do with my banks yeah?


I'm not Sunni, I explained my situation and why I saw it as advice and not snark.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 2, 2020)

sunni said:


> Man leave me alone
> 
> anyone who goes but ,... isbeing a dick
> And you know it
> ...


Right. You don't like me. 

In any event, you recently posted some extremely intimate details about the state of your relationship in TnT. Shortly followed by your recent post regarding the success of your business. If they were off-limits to what one would expect and generally invite when they choose this particular forum to place it, my apologies. 

I'm assuming other members, knowing your from Canada, would've at least thought about the community property aspect based on your 2 recent posts here. Some of them may be painfully aware of it, others may have lived in a State that was different. 

My simple point was that the laws here are different than Canada, particularly when it comes to business assets. And it's not the same in each State. Putting your 2 posts together, followed with a reply that I assumed most everybody else thought of seemed reasonable to me. I'd never comment on the facts of your life here, even after you've opened them for discussion.

I won't post anything else about it, or respond to any of your posts that attack me. Best of luck to you.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Right. You don't like me.
> 
> In any event, you recently posted some extremely intimate details about the state of your relationship in TnT. Shortly followed by your recent post regarding the success of your business. If they were off-limits to what one would expect and generally invite when they choose this particular forum to place it, my apologies.
> 
> ...


 "HELP IM BEING ATTACKED AFTER BEING RUDE" wah wah


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m drumk


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m drumk


You and Wimo Bambie?

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You and Wimo Bambie?
> 
> SH420


It appears we are all starting to drink a tad early ;D I have my wine in the freezer, it was a long day. I drove a couple hours to deliver a dog to her new people. They drove even further from northern CA. It was love at first sight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

Beer is in the fridge for me, especially after today......on the good side finally got my roof fixed for good and right, what a day...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m drumk


Damn, talk bout early...lol...remember gravity works in mysterious ways...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m drumk


Give me a minute I'll be working on catching up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m drumk


The M makes it mmmmmm better!


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 2, 2020)

I ain't had a beer since last summer, been months since I had a Coke.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing grass and myself are making a scrog screen together.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Give me a minute I'll be working on catching up.


I am catching up too....4th beer in


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2020)

is this weird? Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

Scream of green?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4612720View attachment 4612721
> is this weird? LolView attachment 4612720View attachment 4612721


totally weird! Love it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4612720View attachment 4612721
> is this weird? LolView attachment 4612720View attachment 4612721


Sweet...

I am guessing someone likes chuckie....just putting it out there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> totally weird! Love it


What color or colors should I paint the frame? 
what colors should I paint the hair?


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what colors should I paint the hair?


Well Chucky had redish hair, and his alter ego has blondish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What color or colors should I paint the frame?
> what colors should I paint the hair?


what about a faux denim with little painted hammers, helmets and saws... and maybe some red buttons. I agree with @raratt red hair. Should have primed them with the correct hair colour and saved you some time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what about a faux denim with little painted hammers, helmets and saws... and maybe some red buttons. I agree with @raratt red hair. Should have primed them with the correct hair colour and saved you some time.


Awesome ideas! Thank you . 

can you make those tiny plastic hammers , helmets and saws in your 3D machine and paint them and then I can glue them on To the frame?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Scream of green?


Pollen Chuckies


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Sweet...
> 
> I am guessing someone likes chuckie....just putting it out there


I think Chucky may be the guest serial killer for this grow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> I think Chucky may be the guest serial killer for this grow.


Or maybe the grow maybe called serial killer.....eh...could be a fun ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

Did all kinds of stuff today but am currently doing this shit


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Did all kinds of stuff today but am currently View attachment 4612865doing this shit
> View attachment 4612866


Shit is goin down! Hopefully.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit is goin down! Hopefully.


Literally


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

I should make a video of It


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I should make a video of It


And put it on PooTube


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Did all kinds of stuff today but am currently View attachment 4612865doing this shit
> View attachment 4612866


I would have do that than my roof today, 98f heat index 108f.....with Saharan dust starting up again..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I should make a video of It


Would love to stay but I gotta go trim....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Would love to stay but I gotta go trim....


That could be a thread. “I’d rather trim than ...”


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> I think Chucky may be the guest serial killer for this grow.


I'd like to invite Edward Scissorhands to visit my current flower table. Unfortunately





Unless I can lure @Laughing Grass to swim in my pool and bask in my spa


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to invite Edward Scissorhands to visit my current flower table. Unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiring a trimmer was prob the smartest thing i’ve ever done. I used to do it all myself. Ontop of working and the rest of life.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

$100/lb.
The cake, indoor, only takes like 4hrs to trim a P.
Mother fucker gets spoiled with that to where i bust out with other shit that takes 6hrs and he busts my balls. He’s my good friend so it’s all good. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hiring a trimmer was prob the smartest thing i’ve ever done. I used to do it all myself. Ontop of working and the rest of life.


I hear you. I wish there was way you could send your pot out to be trimmed  We had one helluva fire here yesterday. Today when I went out to re-home the new doggie I thought of you (Prometheus), as I saw all our hills blackened.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> $100/lb.
> The cake, indoor, only takes like 4hrs to trim a P.
> Mother fucker gets spoiled with that to where i bust out with other shit that takes 6hrs and he busts my balls. He’s my good friend so it’s all good. Lol


I have Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake and Special Occasion ready to go into flower. I haven't had any of the cake strains. So you're saying I'm going to pay? I've thrown strains in the garbage for less LOL

Love you @Bobby schmeckle BTW where is trout face?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake and Special Occasion ready to go into flower. I haven't had any of the cake strains. So you're saying I'm going to pay? I've thrown strains in the garbage for less LOL
> 
> Love you @Bobby schmeckle BTW where is trout face?


I could grow just the wedding cake and never have enough. Especially during these times. The shitz in demand.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake and Special Occasion ready to go into flower. I haven't had any of the cake strains. So you're saying I'm going to pay? I've thrown strains in the garbage for less LOL
> 
> Love you @Bobby schmeckle BTW where is trout face?


Been trying to teach him how to cast in the fishing thread but he keeps ducking. : )


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake and Special Occasion ready to go into flower. I haven't had any of the cake strains. So you're saying I'm going to pay? I've thrown strains in the garbage for less LOL
> 
> Love you @Bobby schmeckle BTW where is trout face?


Trout face here. I’ve been so busy lately. Between fishing, mountain biking, house hunting, growing actual weed, making seeds and being a dad. i miss everyone and their penis. 




my daughter with cooler shoes than me, a new fly reel, some blackberry cake I made, my new helmet so I don't smash my face and a small troot from the stream behind my house.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I could grow just the wedding cake and never have enough. Especially during these times. The shitz in demand.


Indeed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

I've decided to try the wedding cake as the pic's & reviews I've seen look bomb.
Any specific breeder I should look for the Fem'd version of great genetics?

Scrog guy so fem is what I'm hooked on.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've decided to try the wedding cake as the pic's & reviews I've seen look bomb.
> Any specific breeder I should look for the Fem'd version of great genetics?
> 
> Scrog guy so fem is what I'm hooked on.


I know a guy who could send you a clone...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I know a guy who could send you a clone...


and it would arrive ALIVE!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Trout face here. I’ve been so busy lately. Between fishing, mountain biking, house hunting, growing actual weed, making seeds and being a dad. i miss everyone and their penis. View attachment 4612901
> View attachment 4612902
> 
> View attachment 4612903View attachment 4612904
> ...


I'd eat that ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've decided to try the wedding cake as the pic's & reviews I've seen look bomb.
> Any specific breeder I should look for the Fem'd version of great genetics?
> 
> Scrog guy so fem is what I'm hooked on.


Have the troot guy send you a clone. It will work better that way


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2020)

I'd take a troot clone....

Come to think of it, how do you clone a troot?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You and Wimo Bambie?
> 
> SH420


Nah just me lol someone’s gotta drive.
We were supposed to go somewhere but it got canceled so we went to the beach. I see the appeal of drinking on the beach now.

Kinda worried that I killed someone. Gave a friend of the mrs some water pills until he could get into his dr. Neighbors found him dead on the kitchen floor yesterday. Cops were there tonight treating it as a crime scene. smh rip Doug


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh yeah, surgery to rebuild my arm is on the 15th. I’m very nervous.


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2020)

Flying fish anyone?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2020)

Made the 550 mile drive to visit my momma in Tennessee. She is recovering from a large tumor removed from her stomach area. 23cm and benign. She’s doing great and goes back to work in a week. 8hr drive and every hour on the clock my daughter would say. It’s straight up whatever time it was. My clock is 1 minute fast and she made sure I knew that, every time. Lol. It’s straight up 1. Well really it’s 1:01, you should fix that. It’s only 1 minute, yeah but it’s wrong. She is her mother, but very much a daddy’s girl. And we escaped triple digits for a few days. Unlike my last trip when we flew, I have weed


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 3, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh shit they’re doing an autopsy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit they’re doing an autopsy.


Need an alibi, you were here all day


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit they’re doing an autopsy.


I thought you were doing better than that.

~edit~ nvm skipped a post


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I'd take a troot clone....
> 
> Come to think of it, how do you clone a troot?


Trooting hormone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to invite Edward Scissorhands to visit my current flower table. Unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I’ve been in trim jail this morning. Almost done the first plant.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 3, 2020)

Think the wife and I will ride the bike into Stillwater and get me a 400mg cookie then come home and play my guitars.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I’ve been in trim jail this morning. Almost done the first plant.
> 
> View attachment 4613246


You should be done just in time!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2020)

@Laughing Grass Fried green tomatoes and onion rings. Delicious


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 3, 2020)

Was a nice ride


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 3, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass Fried green tomatoes and onion rings. Delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old lady friend use up some mater's just the other day, they are delicious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass Fried green tomatoes and onion rings. Delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never had fried green tomatoes.......gonna have to make them soon. Tomatoes just started poppen!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass Fried green tomatoes and onion rings. Delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m almost tempted, but it’s too hot outside. What’s the dipping sauce?



curious2garden said:


> You should be done just in time!


done averaged about 2.5 hours per plant. The one on the right hermied and I found a few seeds.  Buds were nice ‘n frosty but not very big.




I think I set a personal record for larf


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m almost tempted, but it’s too hot outside. What’s the dipping sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you do with all your trim and larf? I love my bubble bags.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2020)

Fuck you cancer  Fuuuck you! 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fuck you cancer  Fuuuck you!
> 
> SH420


you okay?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> I kept various size tanks of salt and fresh water tanks over the years
> 
> Whenever 1 died I would bury them in a house plant, whole. The plants never complained.
> 
> ...


Things in my saltwater tank just disappeared(coral/cleaners). Never saw anything die, would just wake up to a missing fish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What do you do with all your trim and larf? I love my bubble bags.


I didn’t clean my bags well enough the last time I used them so I threw them out. I found it to be a lot of effort for little reward. I’ve been making butter 1 ounce larf 2 ounces of trim to 1 lb butter and it goes a long way.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy 75th to an original
> View attachment 4610898


This song 




Reminds me of this one


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What do you do with all your trim and larf? I love my bubble bags.


Trash...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn’t clean my bags well enough the last time I used them so I threw them out. I found it to be a lot of effort for little reward. I’ve been making butter 1 ounce larf 2 ounces of trim to 1 lb butter and it goes a long way.


That's why I ask. It takes a lot of time......last time I got my hands on some dry ice and it worked pretty damn good, but it's a pain to get dry ice by me. I used to make a bunch of butter but it always goes bad before I use it all.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m almost tempted, but it’s too hot outside. What’s the dipping sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ranch. 94 here, I’m ready to go back inside


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you okay?


I am, thank you for asking. 

I'm certain I haven't mentioned it here.

My brother in law (my sister's husband), is sick. Has been for over a year. Stage 4 colon cancer. He was declining really fast but they were able to find a treatment that was working. Things were turning around, he went back to work on the 1st, after being off for over a year.
Well, yesterday (the 2nd), he found out it's traveled to his lungs. Nothing can be done at this point and he's been given 6 months. 

I'm lost in my own thoughts 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2020)

Went to the store with my brother. Returned the shopping cart to the corral and rescued these. Poor things were sitting out in the heat. I quickly got them on ice. I think they will recover


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2020)

The only time I had missing fish was when my ex emptied the apartment when she left.

F'n bitch stole a plecostomus,

only the 1 fish from the tank. The only ONE fish in the tank I gave a damn for.
The rest of them she could have shoved up her ass. I would have paid extra to see the tank go in too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I am, thank you for asking.
> 
> I'm certain I haven't mentioned it here.
> 
> ...


Fuck cancer! A very close friend dealt with this a few years back. Big hugs to you and your family bud


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Went to the store with my brother. Returned the shopping cart to the corral and rescued these. Poor things were sitting out in the heat. I quickly got them on ice. I think they will recover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice salvage.


4.5%?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I am, thank you for asking.
> 
> I'm certain I haven't mentioned it here.
> 
> ...


Well sob, I hate the big c as well mate, lost many family members to it. Prayers to u and yours mate.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

Picked up a new hose end sprayer, some black oil sunflower seeds for my feathered dependents, and a TP roller at Ace. Beer and wide noodles from DG, I'll make fried noodles later this weekend with some of the ham I smoked. Picked peaches, small but tasty. I should have 15 pounds to sell shortly. BLT's again, because I have tomatoes! Buds and suds time. Edit: oops thought I was in WDYA, whatever, I need another beer...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Picked up a new hose end sprayer, some black oil sunflower seeds for my feathered dependents, and a TP roller at Ace. Beer and wide noodles from DG, I'll make fried noodles later this weekend with some of the ham I smoked. Picked peaches, small but tasty. I should have 15 pounds to sell shortly. BLT's again, because I have tomatoes! Buds and suds time. Edit: oops thought I was in WDYA, whatever, I need another beer...lol.


I need a new hose. My hubby bought a shiny new red hose, one of those with a bladder that is held in with tightly woven fabric. It separated from the nozzle end and instead of dropping it and shutting it off he had to show me. It blew up and he was suddenly holding a Water Wiggle. I laughed so hard! It was 110 so he laughed too.

Anyway I need to buy another hose


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 4, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 4, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Morning. For the second time  No medical marijuana card = no concentrates = Sunny no sleep

I’m doing the obligatory grilling today. Prime rib burgers from the butcher and grapefruit beer for me. What y’all got going on?


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What y’all got going on?


We have no plans for today. I think the peach harvest in my yard is kinda like trim jail, except I need to climb a ladder to get them. Going to pull a rack of ribs out of the freezer to get them in marinate, but it's best to leave them in it for a couple days for the full effect.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th. Let’s get this going.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Morning. For the second time  No medical marijuana card = no concentrates = Sunny no sleep
> 
> I’m doing the obligatory grilling today. Prime rib burgers from the butcher and grapefruit beer for me. What y’all got going on?


My dogs have me working the night shift with all the mortaring. At this point I'm planning on sleeping and being ready to being up all night again. Have a Happy fourth guys.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have no plans for today. I think the peach harvest in my yard is kinda like trim jail, except I need to climb a ladder to get them. Going to pull a rack of ribs out of the freezer to get them in marinate, but it's best to leave them in it for a couple days for the full effect.


You need one of these. They work great!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2020)

I mowed the lawn early......its hot and humid. Eating, drinking, smoking, pool........something like that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> I think Chucky may be the guest serial killer for this grow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Happy 4th. Let’s get this going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus that will be great!! Those kamados are fantastic


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus that will be great!! Those kamados are fantastic


Pairs great with this


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You need one of these. They work great!


Only problem with those is the peaches ripen at different times, and I wait for them to start to soften before picking. I think they taste better ripened on the tree.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> The only time I had missing fish was when my ex emptied the apartment when she left.
> 
> F'n bitch stole a plecostomus,
> View attachment 4613522
> ...


I have a Pleco that is easily 14-16 inches now, got the little bugger when he was about an inch...Jaime... I'll be bummed when he goes, he's been around since at least 2010


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Only problem with those is the peaches ripen at different times, and I wait for them to start to soften before picking. I think they taste better ripened on the tree.


Yeah they'll put a smile on your face. I haven't had real fresh peaches in a while. Got some from the store and they've been a paper bag trying to ripen. Always hard peaches at the store. I remember taking a bite and it runs down your neck it's so damn juicy!


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah they'll put a smile on your face. I haven't had real fresh peaches in a while. Got some from the store and they've been a paper bag trying to ripen. Always hard peaches at the store. I remember taking a bite and it runs down your neck it's so damn juicy!


Nice and warm right off the tree, I see blackberries and peaches on French vanilla ice cream for afternoon snack...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nice and warm right off the tree, I see blackberries and peaches on French vanilla ice cream for afternoon snack...


Nice! I just found a few huge patches of raz and blackberries on the atv the other day. Can't wait


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2020)

Free drinks. Neighborhood party
Went and picked up fireworks, pics to come.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2020)

Ribs are done. Time for this  I’m gonna be hurting tonight. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4614200


You may find this interesting.

*Serial Killers (Series #1) Gein , Gacy, HH Holmes, Dahmer * 













*Serial Killers (Series #2) Ramirez, Manson, Zodiac, Bundy*








Mini Figures


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> You may find this interesting.
> 
> *Serial Killers (Series #1) Gein , Gacy, HH Holmes, Dahmer *
> 
> ...


Those would be perfect for a scrog screen for the strain “serial killer” . Lokie , if you could cross 2 strains to make “serial killer” what they be?


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those would be perfect for a scrog screen for the strain “serial killer” . Lokie , if you could cross 2 strains to make “serial killer” what they be?



*Cereal Milk*
*




Hybrid - 50% Sativa /50% Indica
THC: 18% - 23%*

Cereal Milk is a rare evenly balanced hybrid strain (50% indica/50% sativa) created through crossing the potent Snowman X Y-Life strains. Looking for a super unique flavor and a long-lasting high that’s perfect for a lazy weekend day? You’ve found it with Cereal Milk. This lovely lady packs a sweet and creamy sugary taste with hints of fruits and berries throughout., almost like a leftover bowl of cereal milk The aroma is very similar, although with a light herbal touch to it, too. The Cereal Milk high is just as delightful as the flavor, with effects that will have you feeling calm yet focused for hours on end. You’ll feel a euphoric lift at the onset of the high, filling your entire mind with a sense of pure happiness and lifted bliss. As your mind reaches new heights, you’ll feel an influx of creative energy and sociability, boosting your mental clarity and focus. With these effects and its high 18-23% average THC level, Cereal Milk is often chosen to treat those suffering from conditions such as chronic stress, nausea or appetite loss, chronic fatigue, depression and chronic pain. This bud has tapered fat heart-shaped olive green nugs with minty undertones, dark orange hairs and a coating of frosty white crystal trichomes. 









Cereal Milk | Marijuana Strain Reviews


Cereal Milk is a rare evenly balanced hybrid strain (50% indica/50% sativa) created through crossing the potent Snowman X Y-Life strains. Looking for a super unique flavor and a long-lasting high that's perfect for a lazy weekend day? You've found it with Cereal Milk. This lovely lady packs a swe...




www.allbud.com





*X

Annihilator Kush*
THC 28.2% – CBD .03% Annihilator Kush is considered a King of Kings amongst hybrid strains, garnering attention and fame for its highly psychoactive and trance-like effects. This indica-dominant hybrid strain is a cross between the notorious Death Bubba Kush and historical and legendary strain, Afghan Kush. Known for its intense, fruity aroma, Annihilator Kush is sure to please the senses and tastes of any connoisseur.









Annihilator Kush | Quadzilla Online Dispensary Canada


Buy Annihilator Kush at Quadzilla Online Dispensary. Free shipping on orders over $150. THC 28.2% – CBD .03% Annihilator Kush is considered a King of Kings amongst hybrid strains, garnering attention and fame for its highly psychoactive and trance-like effects. This indica-dominant hybrid strain...




quadzillacannabis.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Cereal Milk*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those do sound killer . Cereal Milk sounds delicious!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2020)

This Snake-Like Amphibian Might Actually Pack a Venomous Bite


Scientists have detected snake-like dental glands in caecilians, which means these serpentine creatures might actually be venomous—an unheard of trait among amphibians.




gizmodo.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2020)

Damn, I'm outta water pills.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Damn, I'm outta water pills.


@mysunnyboy might be able to help. Lol.
Especially if you have a death wish.... too soon? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @mysunnyboy might be able to help. Lol.
> Especially if you have a death wish.... too soon?
> 
> SH420


Oh shit! lol


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 5, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 5, 2020)

Dick pic enhancement 








New Snapchat filter will turn mundane dick pics into cool scratch & sniffs


Now when you send and receive dick pics on Snapchat, you’ll have the option to accompany that penis with fragrances like daisies and penis, honeysuckle and penis, Chanel No. 5 and penis and m…




brownvalleyobserver.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 5, 2020)

I’m looking for new flips and look what I saw lol @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dick pic enhancement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 scientists have uncovered frequencies that will make the user believe he or she has smelled fragrances such as daisies and sweaty penis, honeysuckle and sweaty penis, Chanel No. 5 and sweaty penis, bacon and swamp nuts, stale urine and week old underpants, dried semen, and recently deceased tortoise.
“It was easy to unlock the sensory trigger for sweaty penis and testicles as the aroma is particularly unforgettable,”


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 5, 2020)

I was checking this out and sis n law says, you could get one of these and grow your own. Lol

#aboutagram


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I was checking this out and sis n law says, you could get one of these and grow your own. Lol
> 
> #aboutagram
> 
> ...


Did you respond "dill weed? Yes dill weed!"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I was checking this out and sis n law says, you could get one of these and grow your own. Lol
> 
> #aboutagram
> 
> ...


At only $999 it's the deal of the century! 

BUT WAIT -- there's more! 
If you order in the next 10 minutes...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m looking for new flips and look what I saw lol @Bobby schmeckle View attachment 4614842


Treat your feet to the Foot Troot


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I have a Pleco that is easily 14-16 inches now, got the little bugger when he was about an inch...Jaime... I'll be bummed when he goes, he's been around since at least 2010


Mine is around 9"


Wish my frontosa would hang out in the open


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

Nope - run!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I was checking this out and sis n law says, you could get one of these and grow your own. Lol
> 
> #aboutagram
> 
> ...


I was looking at one of those for my kitchen garden window. They were very cute but expensive for what they do.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 5, 2020)

I’m running for VP


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2020)

Uh...if you are self employed or a gig worker, you can get a free thousand bucks from the government by applying for an SBA loan. If you apply, and they find you eligible for the program, they will automatically transfer $1000 into the bank account you provide them.

You DO NOT have to accept the loan, and the $1000 they automatically transfer is an "advance" that becomes a grant. The government originally set aside $10 billion for grants, and when that was exhausted, they allocated an additional $10 billion, and as of a week ago, only $14 billion was claimed all together, meaning there is about $6 billion worth of grant money out there to be claimed.

If you DO choose to accept the loan, its a 30 year monthly payback at 3.75 APR. So for instance, I can take a $1300 loan, and pay it back $7 a month, starting 2021, for thirty years. LOL... But you can deny the loan, and will still receive the $1000 grant as long as you were eligible for the program.


If you're interested, there's more info in this article, and they also sort of walk you through how to complete the application as a gig worker/independent contractor









SBA Opens Up New Grants And Loans For Small Businesses And Independent Contractors: The EIDL Program


The SBA announced it is again opening up its Economic Injury Disaster Loan (EIDL) grant and loan program to help those affected by the coronavirus pandemic.




www.forbes.com






And here's the application for the Covid relief fund SBA Loan









COVID-19 Economic Injury Disaster Loan


{}



covid19relief.sba.gov


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m running for VP


Of ?


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Of ?


VP of TP, "Make America Wipe Again!"


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

Another 7 days without triple digits, why do I get the feeling we will pay for this interlude?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Another 7 days without triple digits, why do I get the feeling we will pay for this interlude?
> View attachment 4615534


We already hit that triple digit here this weekend....going for nother one this next weekend...already paying for it...summer here we go...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Another 7 days without triple digits, why do I get the feeling we will pay for this interlude?
> View attachment 4615534


Here in meep meep country: forecast high 102, measured high 110.

Worse: forecast low 59, actual low 68. 

I’m currently feeding cash into the AC ...


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here in meep meep country: forecast high 102, measured high 110.
> 
> Worse: forecast low 59, actual low 68.
> 
> I’m currently feeding cash into the AC ...


I'm right there with you, except we have been able to open the house up late in the evening.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm right there with you, except we have been able to open the house up late in the evening.


I wanted to respond with a Napoleon Dynamite “lucky!” gif. Phone Google had other ideas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here in meep meep country: forecast high 102, measured high 110.
> 
> Worse: forecast low 59, actual low 68.
> 
> I’m currently feeding cash into the AC ...


I'm with you, especially lately....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

Late in the night I can finally turn the ac off and open the door...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Late in the night I can finally turn the ac off and open the door...


My criterion for “brutal hot” is when there’s no advantage to opening the window even at 4am.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wanted to respond with a Napoleon Dynamite “lucky!” gif. Phone Google had other ideas.


Here, laptop for the win!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My criterion for “brutal hot” is when there’s no advantage to opening the window even at 4am.


I hear ya there, lucky enough right now front door is open, not bad right now......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2020)

85 here, @9:30. OK sitting around but too hot for bed, fans in the windows take the edge off


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 85 here, @9:30. OK sitting around but too hot for bed, fans in the windows take the edge off


83 here, bout 15 till.......not bad for having the ac off...better when it's on...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 83 here, bout 15 till.......not bad for having the ac off...*better when it's on*...


Yeah, but cha-ching! I'm out in rural country, electric charges are based on distance from the cities kinda like long distance phone calls lol

PG&E, if they ain't gouging you they are burning the state down


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, but cha-ching! I'm out in rural country, electric charges are based on distance from the cities kinda like long distance phone calls lol
> 
> PG&E, if they ain't gouging you they are burning the state down


Eh, I'm in a rural area too, electric company isn't that bad, coal, natural gas, etc. Down here, think this last month power was 120 for the month for where I live...it will rise as summer comes...

From what I have read and seen on here...PG&E sux to deal with.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2020)

My pleco is about the size of my little finger, she is an albino, had her for a few years now. Loves to eat slices of cucumber


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 6, 2020)

Morning, my electric bill was 300 last month....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My criterion for “brutal hot” is when there’s no advantage to opening the window even at 4am.


With our humidity, opening doors/windows is never an option for me. I have a hard time sleeping and require cool temps to even have a chance. Florida window weather is a small window  even during window weather I find myself feeding dollars to the AC. Cuz it doesn’t last long.

Edit: I pay for comfort. My ac setting is 69-70 so window weather must be better than that. Tiny window.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So July is fires? How many rolls of toilet paper will I need?




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> With our humidity, opening doors/windows is never an option for me. I have a hard time sleeping and require cool temps to even have a chance. Florida window weather is a small window  even during window weather I find myself feeding dollars to the AC. Cuz it doesn’t last long.
> 
> Edit: I pay for comfort. My ac setting is 69-70 so window weather must be better than that. Tiny window.


The downstairs of my shop is mostly under about 10' of earth. It stays pretty nice down there in the summer. If it's humid out I can't open the doors.........humid air comes in and condenses on everything. Really fucks shit up. It's supposed to get really humid this week


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here in meep meep country: forecast high 102, measured high 110.
> 
> Worse: forecast low 59, actual low 68.
> 
> I’m currently feeding cash into the AC ...


Yes but with a humidity of 10% a window swamp cooler would not only cool your entire house, be pennies to run and up your humidity to a more comfortable level. Yes I know you dislike fans.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The downstairs of my shop is mostly under about 10' of earth. It stays pretty nice down there in the summer. If it's humid out I can't open the doors.........humid air comes in and condenses on everything. Really fucks shit up. It's supposed to get really humid this week


sounds awesome for growing shrooms


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2020)

70s version of the fidget spinner! 

Totally not annoying. 





"Now shatterproof"???
I wonder how many kids got showered with shrapnel before this design improvement...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2020)

ANC said:


> sounds awesome for growing shrooms


That's why the door has to stay closed. Welders and water don't always mix well.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 70s version of the fidget spinner!
> 
> Totally not annoying.
> 
> ...


I had one of those


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I had one of those


I'm pretty sure my forearm is still bruised from those evil bastards.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I had one of those


still have mine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 70s version of the fidget spinner!
> 
> Totally not annoying.
> 
> ...


I remember when I first saw them and the first thought through my brain was bolo!


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2020)

I remember the yoyo people that came to the school, did their little demo, and then everybody bought yoyos.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 6, 2020)

Duncan yoyos, gave mine to the grandkids


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 6, 2020)

Mrs sunny and I are take a ride today





edit: ARE TAKING not “are take” wtf


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mrs sunny and I are take a ride today


That vid and song always reminds me of MDMA.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4616232


I'm special.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mrs sunny and I are take a ride today


I r stooped or what?
We took a nice ride, summertime roll as it were. Heavy rain through bright sunshine. Saw some beautiful horses with babies in Ocala. 
Bought a watermelon from old scrawny black man named Louis. He was smoking a stinky cigar. That was in Sparr. Good watermelon. 3 bucks.
Apparently there’s a shortage of soil in fla. Long drive but worth it. We loaded up the truck. Have to work on all those Annie GG4s before surgery. Love you silly gf @curious2garden . Now I know why your name is curious, wink wink.
Enchiladas for dinner.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I r stooped or what?
> We took a nice ride, summertime roll as it were. Heavy rain through bright sunshine. Saw some beautiful horses with babies in Ocala.
> Bought a watermelon from old scrawny black man named Louis. He was smoking a stinky cigar. That was in Sparr. Good watermelon. 3 bucks.
> Apparently there’s a shortage of soil in fla. Long drive but worth it. We loaded up the truck. Have to work on all those Annie GG4s before surgery. Love you silly gf @curious2garden . Now I know why your name is curious, wink wink.
> Enchiladas for dinner.


Oh man I love enchiladas! I have some smoked pork in the freezer. Now if I could get off my dead ass and get some chiles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man I love enchiladas! I have some smoked pork in the freezer. Now if I could get off my dead ass and get some chiles.


Wino got her new brace today woop woop


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh god, I can't stop laughing!


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Good song...reminds me of me a little in some versus or lines. Have the same lower flag btw....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2020)

Rip Charlie Daniels


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Time check


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 7, 2020)

Morning


5g with a 5w desk lamp


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 4616834
> 5g with a 5w desk lamp


Whered you get the hollow body build kit? And hows it play


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Whered you get the hollow body build kit? And hows it play


Bargain musician, the neck angle is is little off but it plays good


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Bargain musician, the neck angle is is little off but it plays goodhttps://youtu.be/gk93zUnHsqE


Holds a tune, resonates and decent action? I got an 335 already but I want to build a kit to make something cool. Just trying to find the right kit, I like your hollow but I've also seen some badass semi hollow tele kits out there.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 7, 2020)

It could use some better tuners, they hold good though.

It could use some pickups, could have upgraded when I ordered. I thought the were alright until I replace the ones in my lp kit


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice. Ill do some reading lol. Might grab one. Thanks man.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Life in the fast lane


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Life in the fast laneView attachment 4617233View attachment 4617234View attachment 4617235


what is that short concrete thing running along the beach? Never seen that before, not on Calif beaches


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> what is that short concrete thing running along the beach? Never seen that before, not on Calif beaches


Probably trying to keep the sand on the beach...?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)

*Most likely not in every instance but may be for the most part.*


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> what is that short concrete thing running along the beach? Never seen that before, not on Calif beaches


A jetty from before the jet age?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> what is that short concrete thing running along the beach? Never seen that before, not on Calif beaches





lol you mean the sea wall? It’s a sea wall.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Seawall - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4617319
> 
> 
> lol you mean the sea wall? It’s a sea wall.


Before Global Warming.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4617319
> 
> 
> lol you mean the sea wall? It’s a sea wall.


Never seen one in Calif. Heard the term before but assumed they were much higher. I'd call that a sea curb


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> *Most likely not in every instance but may be for the most part.*
> 
> View attachment 4617306


alot of old people refuse to sit specifically because " thety wont be able to get back up in time" .... everytime ive offered, thats what im told.
theres always more to one side of these dumb ass photos.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Life in the fast laneView attachment 4617233View attachment 4617234View attachment 4617235


Nice wade fishing area....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Never seen one in Calif. Heard the term before but assumed they were much higher. I'd call that a sea curb


Come see, those are really life in the fast lane bumpers 

woooo I got sunburnt.

@cannabineer we’re going back tomorrow to stalk that Russian bitch, I’ll be armed with beer. Well I’ll be drunk on beer, no arm required.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Come see, those are really life in the fast lane bumpers
> 
> woooo I got sunburnt.
> 
> @cannabineer we’re going back tomorrow to stalk that Russian bitch, I’ll be armed with beer. Well I’ll be drunk on beer, no arm required.


Beerlistics


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2020)

Got married 39 years ago in this place. I still don't understand why we had to drive all the way to Virginia City when Reno was closer.

.

The next day I was on an airplane back to Tech school at Sheppard AFB in Tx


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got married 39 years ago in this place. I still don't understand why we had to drive all the way to Virginia City when Reno was closer.
> 
> .View attachment 4617394
> 
> The next day I was on an airplane back to Tech school at Sheppard AFB in Tx


Virginia City? Because Bonanza!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Oy yoy yoy


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got married 39 years ago in this place. I still don't understand why we had to drive all the way to Virginia City when Reno was closer.
> 
> .View attachment 4617394
> 
> The next day I was on an airplane back to Tech school at Sheppard AFB in Tx


I visited my buddy out in Winnamucca and he took me to Virginia City. He dressed the part lol. Had him a custom hat made, duster, boots. Fuckin poser. Lmao. Here I am looking like I’m from Florida. Lol. Good time though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2020)

@tyler.durden visited your statue today


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2020)

To the distress of wordists, a dictionary has confirmed the lexical veracity of 'irregardless' | First Dog on the Moon


I use it whenever I can primarily because it gives people the massive pip with ever an outcry and miffled disgruntlement




www.theguardian.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2020)

“combing” “head”




__





Jogger finds human head on side of St. Petersburg road, police say


Police have shut down a road in St. Petersburg after a human head was found on the side of the road.




www.fox13news.com





Good morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2020)

OMFG is there no search engine here?!
FLUSH? Don’t FLUSH? Oy yoy yoy


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 8, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> “combing” “head”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Florida...


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2020)

When the grammar police feel down, tap them on the shoulder and say
"There, their, they're!"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4618014


No alcohol though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No alcohol though.


Says “non-alcoholic is also available”


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 8, 2020)

Buying a toothbrush is more complicated than it needs to be. Too many options and 90% of them stink. Whoever thought of putting a texture on the back of the tip is a sadist. Had to toss a pack of brushes because of that nonsense.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Says “non-alcoholic is also available”


I was just telling friend in Lohmar that I started drinking some germany grapefruit beer and she immediately returned the picture from the ad she had in her hand at the same time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Says “non-alcoholic is also available”


I saw the top box top left corner in blue. I know enough to get an idea of what is said but not enough to be fluent


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw the top box top left corner in blue. I know enough to get an idea of what is said but not enough to be fluent


And “free” that comes AFTER alcohol always is a bad sign. Free alcohol however...


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw the top box top left corner in blue. I know enough to get an idea of what is said but not enough to be fluent


It looks like the front pack is regular, no blue band on the image of the can.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It *looks like* the front pack is regular, no blue band on the image of the can.


"Looks like" I like more "proof" than that!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> "Looks like" I like more "proof" than that!


Yeah I see that choice as no alcohol vs. almost no alcohol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2020)

This is the true test to see if an MC can really spit it off the dome (make rhymes up spontaneously on the spot, for you honkys.) You throw him words, or witness him rhyming about things directly around him. It is a magical skill, esp. when they can consistently change up the cadence. Harry Mack blows my mind and makes people smile -


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This is the true test to see if an MC can really spit it off the dome (make rhymes up spontaneously on the spot, for you honkys.) You throw him words, or witness him rhyming about things directly around him. It is a magical skill, esp. when they can consistently change up the cadence. Harry Mack blows my mind and makes people smile -


we were talking about alcohol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This is the true test to see if an MC can really spit it off the dome (make rhymes up spontaneously on the spot, for you honkys.) You throw him words, or witness him rhyming about things directly around him. It is a magical skill, esp. when they can consistently change up the cadence. Harry Mack blows my mind and makes people smile -





cannabineer said:


> we were talking about alcohol


I was digging it till he said pineapples fall outta trees...lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

Whew more strawberry less daiquiri! Strong and cold!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> we were talking about alcohol


I like to put the random in random-jabber-jibber. I aim to cleanse your palates with my musical sorbets


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I was digging it till he said pineapples fall outta trees...lol


Be kind; there was almost certainly an episode of childhood pineapple tree trauma there.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Be kind; there was almost certainly an episode of childhood pineapple tree trauma there.


I had a similar incident with an apple bush as a young lass.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I like to put the random in random-jabber-jibber. I aim to cleanse your palates with my musical sorbets


Just make sure they’ll take and keep a flame.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I had a similar incident with an apple bush as a young lass.


Lassphemy 

Unless the tree was impersonating the girl in a bid to bole you over


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah I see that choice as no alcohol vs. almost no alcohol


Isn't that a 2.5% radler beer? In Deutschland isn't that akin to no alcohol?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I like to put the random in random-jabber-jibber. I aim to cleanse your palates with my musical sorbets


Please make my musical sorbet strawberry, or pomegranate, love that too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't that a 2.5% radler beer? In Deutschland isn't that akin to no alcohol?


5 proof?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2020)

It’s the little things


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> It’s the little things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you order that online?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you order that online?


I acquired it. Lol. While at my brothers, they shop at Sams club and buy everything in bulk. They decided they didn’t need them. Score!! 


edit: my belly hurts now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I acquired it. Lol. While at my brothers, they shop at Sams club and buy everything in bulk. They decided they didn’t need them. Score!!
> 
> 
> edit: my belly hurts now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2020)

Boo! looks like that's US market only product. Amazon is drunk... $74 shipping


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2020)

Haaayyyyyyyyyyy bday present to me, tactical trap oh yeah.





__





New Patriot






www.tacticaltraps.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't that a 2.5% radler beer? In Deutschland isn't that akin to no alcohol?


Yup, alcohol with training wheels


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 5 proof?


That’s less of a proof than a desperate plea


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo! looks like that's US market only product. Amazon is drunk... $74 shipping
> 
> View attachment 4618494


I’ll ship you some for free. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll ship you some for free. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll ship you some for free. Lol


That's okay, I appreciate it tho. We have M&M's here too, I wanted the giant 3lb novelty bin that says 62 servings lol. 



curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4618578


I'm not falling for that again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2020)

Holy shit! I just finished watching Do the Right Thing again, and I realize that Buggin' Out is Giancarlo Esposito - Gus from Breaking Bad! What a versatile actor, and what a long and successful career...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's okay, I appreciate it tho. We have M&M's here too, I wanted the giant 3lb novelty bin that says 62 servings lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not falling for that again.


Free weed and peanut M&M's?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Free weed and peanut M&M's?


I have heard that there are now Hazelnut Spread M&Ms.
I find myself wanting to try them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have heard that there are now Hazelnut Spread M&Ms.
> I find myself wanting to try them.


I need to find them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have heard that there are now Hazelnut Spread M&Ms.
> I find myself wanting to try them.


Some doors are best left unopened.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Some doors are best left unopened.


Lash me to the mast boys


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2020)

Applying rock dust to farmlands could suck up 2 billion tons of CO2


Applying rock dust to farmlands could suck up 2 billion tonnes of carbon dioxide annually, the same amount as the current total from global aviation and shipping, a major new study has found. The technique, called enhanced weathering, involves spreading finely crushed volcanic basalt on fields...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 9, 2020)

Good morning friends
@Laughing Grass
I’m off to see the anesthesiologist. I’d like to have some laughing gas.
Or Sodium Pentothal. I asked why they don’t have it anymore, before the first arm surgery. I had no idea there was such an issue with it. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_thiopental
Anyway, that person is my favorite dr. I know you’re not supposed to eat or drink but I had an emergency surgery 30 years ago and I was drunk as a motherfucker. Had just eaten. So I’m pretty comfortable, after having 4 major surgeries since, with drinking some coffee and a little breakfast before surgery. But that’s just me.
Ok, pabloschmablo did you write all that down for future reference? smh stalker.
@shrxhky420 how’s your brother in law? I’m gonna text you.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have heard that there are now Hazelnut Spread M&Ms.
> I find myself wanting to try them.



Only kind I eat now .........


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 9, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning friends
> View attachment 4618794@Laughing Grass
> I’m off to see the anesthesiologist. I’d like to have some laughing gas.
> Or Sodium Pentothal. I asked why they don’t have it anymore, before the first arm surgery. I had no idea there was such an issue with it. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_thiopental
> ...


Good luck today. They gave me nitrous oxide when I had my wisdom teeth removed, like an out of body experience.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have heard that there are now Hazelnut Spread M&Ms.
> I find myself wanting to try them.


Yes. They are good but peanut is my favorite. I love hazel nuts. If they had whole nuts, probably be better IMO. Guess what I’m saying is, I like nuts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have heard that there are now Hazelnut Spread M&Ms.
> I find myself wanting to try them.


Couldn't license nutella?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning friends
> View attachment 4618794@Laughing Grass
> I’m off to see the anesthesiologist. I’d like to have some laughing gas.
> Or Sodium Pentothal. I asked why they don’t have it anymore, before the first arm surgery. I had no idea there was such an issue with it. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_thiopental
> ...


Good luck on your surgery. I'd also reconsider eating. With the type of lung issues you have you may wish to avoid aspiration pneumonia.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yes. They are good but peanut is my favorite. I love hazel nuts. If they had whole nuts, probably be better IMO. Guess what I’m saying is, I like nuts


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning friends
> View attachment 4618794@Laughing Grass
> I’m off to see the anesthesiologist. I’d like to have some laughing gas.
> Or Sodium Pentothal. I asked why they don’t have it anymore, before the first arm surgery. I had no idea there was such an issue with it. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_thiopental
> ...


Glad you're not dwelling on it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2020)

Morning bitches!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 9, 2020)

I may only have to have one screw replaced friends. Surgeon said that he may have to do more but hopefully not. At least everything won’t have to be replaced.
They age me a Mad Max brace which they’ll put on before I wake up.
Been a great day.
Going to take the dog swimming


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I may only have to have one screw replaced friends. Surgeon said that he may have to do more but hopefully not. At least everything won’t have to be replaced.
> They age me a Mad Max brace which they’ll put on before I wake up.
> Been a great day.
> Going to take the dog swimming


Lately my arm has been hurting the most it ever has since I recovered back in 2015...

I better not have a sympathetic screw backing out in solidarity.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lash me boys


fify


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 9, 2020)

*Still, gotta love 'em..*


----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2020)

Post of the day goes to Dave of the @DaveAndLaural Duo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> Post of the day goes to Dave of the @DaveAndLaural Duo.
> 
> View attachment 4619454
> 
> View attachment 4619468


I knew he wasn't gonna do it!


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> Post of the day goes to Dave of the @DaveAndLaural Duo.
> 
> View attachment 4619454
> 
> View attachment 4619468


Technically that could still be pics of her...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning friends
> View attachment 4618794@Laughing Grass
> I’m off to see the anesthesiologist. I’d like to have some laughing gas.
> Or Sodium Pentothal. I asked why they don’t have it anymore, before the first arm surgery. I had no idea there was such an issue with it. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_thiopental
> ...


Good morning. Fuck, 8 pm already. 
Has work been crazy busy for everyone? Fuck. Boo hoo me.

You asked about a real man, my brother in law. He and my sister and my niece came over on the 4th and hung out for about two hours or so. 
I talked to my sister more than I did him. She's going through it for sure. I'm amazed at the both of them. 
I got to hang out with my niece for a bit. We lit some sparklers and danced around. I made sure to have Dad play with her as well. I also sent them home with sparklers, so they could enjoy some more time together having fun.
I noticed a change in his demeanor,... he's...
Scared. I can see he's sad.
But he's getting up, getting dressed, and continuing to be a dad to his daughter and a husband to his wife. 

Fuck cancer 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning. Fuck, 8 pm already.
> Has work been crazy busy for everyone? Fuck. Boo hoo me.
> 
> You asked about a real man, my brother in law. He and my sister and my niece came over on the 4th and hung out for about two hours or so.
> ...


Just be there for them if u can. 

Glad he is trying to not let this stop him, good for him....prayers man, prayers


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I knew he wasn't gonna do it!


Spoiler alert










































They never do


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Just be there for them if u can.
> 
> Glad he is trying to not let this stop him, good for him....prayers man, prayers


Thanks bud. 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> SH420


All good man, all good...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning. Fuck, 8 pm already.
> Has work been crazy busy for everyone? Fuck. Boo hoo me.
> 
> You asked about a real man, my brother in law. He and my sister and my niece came over on the 4th and hung out for about two hours or so.
> ...


He's getting ready for that jump off the high dive. I remember how many times I approached and backed off and finally I jumped (badly) LOL. In the end we are all human.
Hugs


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning. Fuck, 8 pm already.
> Has work been crazy busy for everyone? Fuck. Boo hoo me.
> 
> You asked about a real man, my brother in law. He and my sister and my niece came over on the 4th and hung out for about two hours or so.
> ...


Awww I love you my brother 
Idk how he may feel about it but have you thought about suggesting lsd as it’s used more and more for those of us who are at the end of life. Just a thought. Google lsd and dying.
Also when I went though the death of someone very close to me, I found Elisabeth Kubler-Ross’s writing to be very very helpful and comforting. If you have time read the tunnel and the light. She is the founder of hospice FYI.
Love you man, text me whenever, you know I’m here.





__





Amazon.com: The Tunnel and the Light: Essential Insights on Living and Dying: 9781569246900: Kubler-Ross MD, Elisabeth: Books


Amazon.com: The Tunnel and the Light: Essential Insights on Living and Dying: 9781569246900: Kubler-Ross MD, Elisabeth: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 10, 2020)

Morning, lights on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good morning. Fuck, 8 pm already.
> Has work been crazy busy for everyone? Fuck. Boo hoo me.
> 
> You asked about a real man, my brother in law. He and my sister and my niece came over on the 4th and hung out for about two hours or so.
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 10, 2020)

FYI publix has grapefruit beer for only $7.49


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

One of my favorite beer when it's unbearably hot out (you know, 70 deg F)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my favorite beer when it's unbearably hot out (you know, 70 deg F)
> 
> View attachment 4620364


70...wha  , dude come down here heat wave a coming 101 today by Monday 106 and that's air temp....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

I grew up in the Philippines and South Florida in the pre A/C age.
I've done my time in hell and then some.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I grew up in the Philippines and South Florida in the pre A/C age.
> I've done my time and then some.


I hear ya...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh my God.....

My ice box quit... A good friend brought one over this evening, he didn't want any money so I shared a beautiful Amnesia Haze plant I had just chopped this morning.

After they left the wife says They put that on top of their air cleaner before they left,,,


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2020)

Okay, long day. Got my popcorn, settling down to watch this awesome UFC match up -







Well, let's see what else is on...


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4620669


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2020)

I guess there wasn't any Coke around


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2020)

Fight day ! Pretty hyped for this card . Bloody Mary’s and mimosas have started @ sunrise . Cruise controlling this weekend ,get after it .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 11, 2020)

Happy 7-Eleven


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy 7-Eleven


Free slurpees today! I wonder what a free 2020 slurpee comes with. Probably a bill for the last 45 years of free slurpees. 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)

See ya in a few...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> See ya in a few...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a pack of those in the fridge  But I must finish the meatloaf I made first! Beautiful looking ribs.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 11, 2020)

Morning


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


How's the motorcycle gang coming along? Get that tricycle banged out yet? 

SH420


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4621035


Right on! It's legit! Pink says it all! Nobody's gonna fuck with you guys!

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

@cannabineer 
I'm sure you already know... new Gary Larson comics.









The Far Side Comic Strip by Gary Larson - Official Website | TheFarSide.com


Visit the official online home of The Far Side comic strip by Gary Larson for your daily dose of Gary’s classic cartoons.




www.thefarside.com





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Free slurpees today! I wonder what a free 2020 slurpee comes with. Probably a bill for the last 45 years of free slurpees.
> 
> SH420


A couple a nippers are great for slurpees!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @cannabineer
> I'm sure you already know... new Gary Larson comics.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t know! Thanks!

and yaaay!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> A couple a nippers are great for slurpees!


Yesterday was oil day/dab day (710 upside down, reads like oil). Like 420 for dabs. Anyway, 7/11 falls in line for the dab hangover/leftover cotton mouth. Lol.
I'm so stupid. Where the fuck did I leave my slurpee? 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yesterday was oil day/dab day (710 upside down, reads like oil). Like 420 for dabs. Anyway, 7/11 falls in line for the dab hangover/leftover cotton mouth. Lol.
> I'm so stupid. Where the fuck did I leave my slurpee?
> 
> SH420


Pickup some more Bud Light


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Pickup some more Bud Light


No rona?

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> No rona?
> 
> SH420


Yes. What was I thinking. Lol. I hear Florida has plenty.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 11, 2020)

@cannabineer and me I know for sure stare upwards...

Drinking orange colored beer in a pink cup, rolling up some agent orange for post hospital, feeling kinda summery 








7 Things Only People Who Love Staring At The Sky Would Understand


I'm always excited when the sky is in pretty colors.




iheartintelligence.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2020)

Temps are headed to 104 today so I'm spending the morning trying to get to the rest of the peaches before the birds do. I have 3 boxes picked already, probably at least 3 more on the tree. I'm running out of boxes...


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2020)

Testicules


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Temps are headed to 104 today so I'm spending the morning trying to get to the rest of the peaches before the birds do. I have 3 boxes picked already, probably at least 3 more on the tree. I'm running out of boxes...


Feels like 110 today. You’ve seen the pics though


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Feels like 110 today. You’ve seen the pics though


Stupid hot and humid here today too


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 11, 2020)

How hot is it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> How hot is it?


Stupid hot!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Stupid hot!


Duhh


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Stupid hot!


When it reaches ludicrous hot is when I become a hermit. It's 100 now, but only 24% humidity, still have 3 or 4 hours until it starts to "cool"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @cannabineer and me I know for sure stare upwards...
> 
> Drinking orange colored beer in a pink cup, rolling up some agent orange for post hospital, feeling kinda summery
> 
> ...


How are your lungs doing?


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 11, 2020)

98 feels like 113.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> 98 feels like 113.


113 feels like fuck me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @cannabineer and me I know for sure stare upwards...
> 
> Drinking orange colored beer in a pink cup, rolling up some agent orange for post hospital, feeling kinda summery
> 
> ...


I’m setting my alarm to see Comet @neosapien


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m setting my alarm to see Comet @neosapien


The neowise one?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> The neowise one?


The Übermodkomet


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Übermodkomet


Oh that one....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Übermodkomet


I learned about this tapestry from the German. It was said of Harold that “er wankte auf dem Thron” i.e. he sat uneasy on the throne.


But maybe he did wank there lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How are your lungs doing?


Awesome, the anesthesiology nurse said I sounded excellent! Thanks for asking 






Edit: I know I shouldn’t be smoking but I’m outta oil.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome, the *anesthesiology nurse said I sounded excellent*! Thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like the nurses on pornhub right  


Good to hear your sounding better! Don't fuck it up!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just like the nurses on pornhub right
> 
> 
> Good to hear your sounding better! Don't fuck it up!


It’s carehub now jeez get with the program


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s carehub now jeez get with the program


Yeah not my thing weirdo....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah not my thing weirdo....


That’s daddy weirdo to you (flails probable sex toys)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s daddy weirdo to you (flails probable sex toys)


Sweet!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yesterday was oil day/dab day (710 upside down, reads like oil). Like 420 for dabs. Anyway, 7/11 falls in line for the dab hangover/leftover cotton mouth. Lol.
> I'm so stupid. Where the fuck did I leave my slurpee?
> 
> SH420


Did anyone get their free slurpee today? Yeah, well apparently nobody did









Google News


Comprehensive up-to-date news coverage, aggregated from sources all over the world by Google News.




news.google.com





SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 12, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 12, 2020)

I inherited a riding mower from the guy I killed. Again, I’m sorry Doug.
lol


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 12, 2020)

The Inside of my tent smells like skunk. The filtered exhaust smells like fresh baked chocolate chip cookies. Its a good example of subtractive aromatic synthesis. Fascinating.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 12, 2020)

To the thieving bastardswho stole my antidepressants, I HOPE YOUR FUCKING HAPPY


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2020)

go go kid said:


> To the thieving bastardswho stole my antidepressants, I HOPE YOUR FUCKING HAPPY


post some nudes of the suspect so we are sure to knee cap the correct psychopath!


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2020)

Vince has returned.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't know which two to combine for lunch.

*HELP!*


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

I went with Spicy/Sharp


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

...also, I'm disappointed by this combination.

The spicy is there but the sharp isn't very sharp.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> ...also, I'm disappointed by this combination.
> 
> The spicy is there but *the sharp isn't very sharp.
> *



It never is


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

The Game...

I just lost it and now so did you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 12, 2020)

Disco 7 weeks in


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2020)

OK, I give up. An online vape biz I've ordered from in the past had a big 710 sale starting July 10th like it's a weed holiday I should know about. Like 420 or something.

Never heard of it. Did they just make it up or am I missing something?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4622281
> 
> Disco 7 weeks in


I heard that it’s easy to spot herms in that strain; it gets glittery


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4622299
> 
> OK, I give up. An online vape biz I've ordered from in the past had a big 710 sale starting July 10th like it's a weed holiday I should know about. Like 420 or something.
> 
> Never heard of it. Did they just make it up or am I missing something?


Read it upside down


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Read it upside down


Son of a bitch


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Son of a bitch


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4622299
> 
> OK, I give up. An online vape biz I've ordered from in the past had a big 710 sale starting July 10th like it's a weed holiday I should know about. Like 420 or something.
> 
> Never heard of it. Did they just make it up or am I missing something?







__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


Okay, long day. Got my popcorn, settling down to watch this awesome UFC match up - Well, let's see what else is on...



www.rollitup.org





SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2020)

lokie said:


>





shrxhky420 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After all those teenage years of playing Beatles records backwards too.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4622333


I've opened a few cans of whoop-ass, but never a box of rape...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I heard that it’s easy to spot herms in that strain; it gets glittery



I've only seen pics, couldn't afford the polyester leisure suit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

I'll start! 
How about power tools? (everything is $20)


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 13, 2020)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2020)

I stumbled upon this wandering on the interweb:


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

I miss my Pinny 


@scumrot derelict


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Northwest in the twilight


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Northwest in the twilight


Yeah, they say here be up a 6am to see it and look north east...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah, they say here be up a 6am to see it and look north east...


I saw it this am. It is a surprisingly meaty sight in my binos. Sadly my new improved phone won’t take a pic.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Yeeee hawww just saw Comet Neomod in the evening sky


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

It’s lovely in the 10x70s but unlike at 4 am I can’t see it with unaided eye.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

File under massively cool: watching the bright nucleus hit the horizon with a great streaming tail in 2:15 pm direction.

I remember Hale-Bopp but this is here now


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeeee hawww just saw Comet Neomod in the evening sky


Should I totter out there?


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 14, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 14, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Morning glory


----------



## go go kid (Jul 14, 2020)

MORNING WOOD. Oops, that was ment to be a text to the wife. sorry


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2020)

SmartPhone Settlement Docs. (BatteryGate)
_To meet the criteria, you must currently or have previously owned:_

_An iPhone 6, iPhone 6 Plus, iPhone 6S, iPhone 6S Plus, and / or an iPhone SE that ran iOS 10.2.1 or later before December 21st, 2017_
_An iPhone 7 or iPhone 7 Plus that ran iOS 11.2 or later before December 21st, 2017_






Frequently Asked Questions | Smartphone Performance Settlement







www.smartphoneperformancesettlement.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Should I totter out there?


I think it set here at 9:40, but that should be 5 minutes later today as the comet moves.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think it set here at 9:40, but that should be 5 minutes later today as the comet moves.


Thanks


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2020)

We're supposed to have a "Five Guys" opening in town in August. Heard they were pretty good burgers.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 14, 2020)

They're excellent but they're very expensive


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> We're supposed to have a "Five Guys" opening in town in August. Heard they were pretty good burgers.


Definitely a good burger. All made to order with lots of topping choices. And the fries are killer. They always fill your bag with fries, at least they do here. I quickly learned to order a small cuz you was getting a bag full regardless.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Definitely a good burger. All made to order with lots of topping choices. And the fries are killer. They always fill your bag with fries, at least they do here. I quickly learned to order a small cuz you was getting a bag full regardless.


Never had them, passed up multiple opportunities though. After this glowing endorsement, I may have to do Five Guys one of these days

Do they have special sauce? Mmm...Sauce from five guys....


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2020)

Now for something totally different. The future is now.








Cannabis Training University Sees 108% Spike in Online Enrollments During Pandemic


Cannabis Training University enrollment numbers reveal an increasing number of people are investing in training for careers in the cannabis industry.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 14, 2020)

Just stopped by to read some randomness and say hey. How is everyone?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just stopped by to read some randomness and say hey. How is everyone?


I'm good. How are you and your family? How is the baby? I hope you guys are doing well. I've missed you around here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> We're supposed to have a "Five Guys" opening in town in August. Heard they were pretty good burgers.


Don't have them down here. If I see one....well...munchies time..


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 15, 2020)

Morning

Trying to work up the energy to go water the bloom room...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm done.


50 yards freehand with a revolver


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I'm done.
> 
> 
> 50 yards freehand with a revolverView attachment 4625005


If that's 50 yards unsupported I'd keep that target as I'd be unlikely to replicate it anytime soon.

Scope? Open sights?


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 15, 2020)

*Open. If you can't shoot with irons a scope won't help.*


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I'm done.
> 
> 
> 50 yards freehand with a revolverView attachment 4625005


Cast semiwadcutter?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I'm done.
> 
> 
> 50 yards freehand with a revolverView attachment 4625005


Wadcutters


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

I feel like I'm dealing with the Mexican gardener over trimming bushes in the comedy bit trying to get my light timer to work correctly. Yes I turn on, no not now you are on auto, you are supposed to be off, yes I turn on...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cast semiwadcutter?


Yep, I poured them myself.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Right after the gazebo is blown down, the sky clears....for just the briefest second.

I had time to assess the damage and try to repair the gazebo, then this rain beast joins the party.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Got my arm “fixed” @GreatwhiteNorth 
They only had to remove one screw, from the humerus. Yes, that shit hurts. I do however love ropivacaine! Had it for a week last time with my arm but I was in a full cast and didn’t really appreciate the strength. My arm was a numb noodle for at least 10 hours. Annie is more of a marcaine fan lol we’re the anesthesia girls...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Got my arm “fixed” @GreatwhiteNorth
> They only had to remove one screw, from the humerus. Yes, that shit hurts. I do however love ropivacaine! Had it for a week last time with my arm but I was in a full cast and didn’t really appreciate the strength. My arm was a numb noodle for at least 10 hours. Annie is more of a marcaine fan lol we’re the anesthesia girls...


Did you have to get a cast again?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you have to get a cast again?


Cast free woooo hoooo! Just a big surgical band-aid 

how are you doing LG?


happy bday to mr c2g btw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

That's good news. I would imagine that having a cast would suck in the middle of summer in Florida.

I'm doing fantastic. I've procrastinated all week over finishing my grow room project. Spent most the of the time on the patio soaking up the sun. Ontario is doing really well with this covid thing and we're allowed to increase our gatherings to ten people. We're having a couple friends over for dinner and drinks on Saturday. It will be outside, but it will be awesome to have company for the first time in almost five months.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's good news. I would imagine that having a cast would suck in the middle of summer in Florida.
> 
> I'm doing fantastic. I've procrastinated all week over finishing my grow room project. Spent most the of the time on the patio soaking up the sun. Ontario is doing really well with this covid thing and we're allowed to increase our gatherings to ten people. We're having a couple friends over for dinner and drinks on Saturday. It will be outside, but it will be awesome to have company for the first time in almost five months.


Awesome. Sounds like a good time to be had. I miss those days. I love my wino Barbie but gd I’d like to have a friend over once in a while. Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it, I’ve got several friends in the healthcare field and you know how cautious they are. On the other hand my father won’t wear a mask so I won’t be around him. Cancel him for a birthday lunch because he won’t wear a mask. Snowflake…


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 16, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 16, 2020)

Morning y’all.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

I think I might be unstable today. Really not a good thing.

A fluff piece was on GMA today about a dude playing a piano in an antique store and the shop owner used the net to track the dude down so he could gift him the piano.

It hit me in the feels and now I can't stabilize.

Fucking brain, why you do this to me?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I think I might be unstable today. Really not a good thing.
> 
> A fluff piece was on GMA today about a dude playing a piano in an antique store and the shop owner used the net to track the dude down so he could gift him the piano.
> 
> ...


If you can run, run. It helps.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I'm done.
> 
> 
> 50 yards freehand with a revolverView attachment 4625005


What cal??? nice shooting


----------



## go go kid (Jul 16, 2020)

*H*ow many amoeba does it take to change a light bulb????? 1 no 2 no 4


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome. Sounds like a good time to be had. I miss those days. I love my wino Barbie but gd I’d like to have a friend over once in a while. Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it, I’ve got several friends in the healthcare field and you know how cautious they are. On the other hand my father won’t wear a mask so I won’t be around him. Cancel him for a birthday lunch because he won’t wear a mask. Snowflake…


Could you hang out on a beach with a friend? I must have said dad your mask a hundred times last weekend and he'd tuck it over his nose, next time I looked it was down again. Weird how the most vulnerable are pushing back so hard.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Yep, I poured them myself.


Pure lead or hardcast?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pure lead or hardcast?


I used to cast wheelweights. I never found a lube that worked, either commercial or Really Cool Gun Digest Recipe.

When I bought commercial cast slugs with the red or blue hard lube, no better no worse.

I tried Neco P-Wads, bore-specific gas checks made of graphite-impregnated vinyl, I think. They worked ok but were too expensive.

And cleaning wheelweight fouling out of a barrel is miserable work. I didn’t try the electrochemical lead removers.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m going to get this for my Glock 22









MCK 2.0 | Micro Conversion Kit Gen 2 (GLOCK)


Buy MCK 2.0 | Micro Conversion Kit Gen 2 (GLOCK) and other tactical products such as, Micro Roni Stabilizers, Roni, Glock Conversion Kits, Stabilizers, accessories, optics and other tools




caagearup.com




I got my Glock 22 cheap so I figured fuck it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m going to get this for my Glock 22
> View attachment 4625983
> 
> 
> ...


Recommended accessory


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pure lead or hardcast?


I had found a place were a local pd was training with lead hbswc and only shooting into two lanes. I filled buckets of lead using a pooper scooper.

I've used a ton of wheel weights also

I'm casting 380, 9mm, 9mm mak, 38, 357 40, 44, 45, 303, and 50


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I had found a place were a local pd was training with lead hbswc and only shooting into two lanes. I filled buckets of lead using a pooper scooper.
> 
> I've used a ton of wheel weights also
> 
> I'm casting 380, 9mm, 9mm mak, 38, 357 40, 44, 45, 303, and 50


frank envy


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 16, 2020)

Book marks on my reloading manual


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could you hang out on a beach with a friend? I must have said dad your mask a hundred times last weekend and he'd tuck it over his nose, next time I looked it was down again. Weird how the most vulnerable are pushing back so hard.


Pushing back or simply an ill fitting fabric mask? Handling a fabric mask renders it virtually useless (wicking), worse you get hand contamination from the outside of the mask where any trapped contaminant could be, itch your eyes and voila you have contaminated yourself.

I would ask him if he would wear a 1/2 face respirator and then buy him one if he would. I recommend the 3M 7502 (that's the medium), it's soft silicone side seals are the most comfortable PPE I've worn. I wish they'd had something similar when I was in practice. 

Sweet of you to stick with him


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Recommended accessory
> 
> View attachment 4625999


No tracks


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

FYI: I might have posted this before, not sure...








Does cannabis really affect memory? Here's what research currently says


Current research suggest it can be both helpful and harmful to memory – here’s why.




theconversation.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No tracks
> View attachment 4626045


Drax?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I think I might be unstable today. Really not a good thing.
> 
> A fluff piece was on GMA today about a dude playing a piano in an antique store and the shop owner used the net to track the dude down so he could gift him the piano.
> 
> ...


You verbalize your feelings in a way that tells me you understand them and have a better grip on them than most, me included.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pushing back or simply an ill fitting fabric mask? Handling a fabric mask renders it virtually useless (wicking), worse you get hand contamination from the outside of the mask where any trapped contaminant could be, itch your eyes and voila you have contaminated yourself.
> 
> I would ask him if he would wear a 1/2 face respirator and then buy him one if he would. I recommend the 3M 7502 (that's the medium), it's soft silicone side seals are the most comfortable PPE I've worn. I wish they'd had something similar when I was in practice.
> 
> Sweet of you to stick with him


He was complaining about his glasses fogging up and kept pulling in under his nose. It was hot on Saturday and I had safety glasses on so I know where he was coming from. They took it serious for a long time, but Orillia hasn't had a new case since the 23rd of June so they've gone back to doing their own grocery shopping and errands. That mask is cheaper than I thought it was going to be. I'll talk to him and see if he wold wear it. Do you wear glasses? do they fog up when you're wearing the 3m mask?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He was complaining about his glasses fogging up and kept pulling in under his nose. It was hot on Saturday and I had safety glasses on so I know where he was coming from. They took it serious for a long time, but Orillia hasn't had a new case since the 23rd of June so they've gone back to doing their own grocery shopping and errands. That mask is cheaper than I thought it was going to be. I'll talk to him and see if he wold wear it. Do you wear glasses? do they fog up when you're wearing the 3m mask?


I wear protective eyewear. When the mask makes a correct face seal there is no fogging as exhalation is directed through the outflow port on the respirator. You can also purchase anti-fog spray at almost any pharmacy or Amazon. If you're wearing a respirator and getting fogging you are getting leaking. But maybe just some anti-fog will get him to wear his fabric mask? I'd start with that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I'm done.
> 
> 
> 50 yards freehand with a revolverView attachment 4625005


That's pretty good shootin' pardner. What pistol are you using?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I think I might be unstable today. Really not a good thing.
> 
> A fluff piece was on GMA today about a dude playing a piano in an antique store and the shop owner used the net to track the dude down so he could gift him the piano.
> 
> ...


Isn't nothing wrong in showing emotions, shows your human, it's a good thing.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 16, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> That's pretty good shootin' pardner. What pistol are you using?


Smith m66-4


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2020)

Sweet looking pistol.
I've got a 696 (No dash) in .44 spl that was lost when my truck was stolen & rolled. Troopers found it 3 years later & had to take a mallet to open it up.
New sights, grips + lots of scrubbing & she's better than new.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sweet looking pistol.
> I've got a 696 (No dash) in .44 spl that was lost when my truck was stolen & rolled. Troopers found it 3 years later & had to take a mallet to open it up.
> New sights, grips + lots of scrubbing & she's better than new.


Wow! That’s So Spooky!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2020)

Oakiey and lokie. Are you 2 friends?kinda like Lucky Luke and Dusty Duke!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 16, 2020)

I had a weird premonition today at work. I was staring into the water, looking at the reflections of the storm clouds rolling in and thought "Tom Cruise is going to die in space". Should I warn him?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I had a weird premonition today at work. I was staring into the water, looking at the reflections of the storm clouds rolling in and thought "Tom Cruise is going to die in space". Should I warn him?


No


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I had a weird premonition today at work. I was staring into the water, looking at the reflections of the storm clouds rolling in and thought "Tom Cruise is going to die in space". Should I warn him?


I love your mask ! I am a healthcare worker and I know how difficult it is to wear an N95 so I really respect you . Most people can’t take the fit because it’s so tight and hard to breath through but I bet your fur helps a lot and you don’t get obvious elastic marks on your face once you take it off. Can you put one on me , please.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I had a weird premonition today at work. I was staring into the water, looking at the reflections of the storm clouds rolling in and thought "Tom Cruise is going to die in space". Should I warn him?


No, let Scientology save him..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> No, let Scientology save him..


Oh yeah!
Do they do medication? I was thinking of Kelly Preston.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love your mask ! Can you put one on me , please.


Wow finally! I thought you'd never ask!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah!
> Do they do medication? I was thinking of Kelly Preston.


They probably do, hard to follow their population and whose in. Might wanna ask John.....


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 17, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I wear protective eyewear. When the mask makes a correct face seal there is no fogging as exhalation is directed through the outflow port on the respirator. You can also purchase anti-fog spray at almost any pharmacy or Amazon. If you're wearing a respirator and getting fogging you are getting leaking. But maybe just some anti-fog will get him to wear his fabric mask? I'd start with that.


I'll give that a shot. My mom is really good about protecting herself. She wears her mask and gloves every time she goes out, I'm not sure if my dad wears it when none of us are looking.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 17, 2020)

Stuffing some smokes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2020)

This may be one of the dumbest memes I've seen in a while. 
Sure... what city wouldn't love to be coated in poo? 

It would actually be more useful for someone covering their retreat, similar to caltrops. 
Just mount it in a pickup truck with a tank of juice & a pump. 
Nobody's gonna follow you.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 17, 2020)

I remember one Halloween we about got our buts kicked egging some older boys trying to start the motor on their honey wagon


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4627081
> This may be one of the dumbest memes I've seen in a while.
> Sure... what city wouldn't love to be coated in poo?
> 
> ...


Oh it smells great! Still freakin stinks! And the sun just came out so it's only gonna get better! Can't wait to have the closer field done


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4627081
> This may be one of the dumbest memes I've seen in a while.
> Sure... what city wouldn't love to be coated in poo?
> 
> ...


Biodegradable, Green, Renewable, Non Lethal crowd control.

Cuts down on the cost of graffiti cover/removal too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> Biodegradable, Green, Renewable, Non Lethal crowd control.
> 
> Cuts down on the cost of graffiti cover/removal too.


Why doesn't anyone try to get away by going 90 deg instead of staying in line of fire? Rabbits do that too, they stay on my road and run from my vehicle for at least a 50yds before they veer off


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

Check this thing out, it's called Freakshow.


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Check this thing out, it's called Freakshow.
> View attachment 4627349
> View attachment 4627350


Looks like a challenge.







*AVG. THC 18% | EFFECT SATIVA (10% INDICA 90% SATIVA) | BIG PRODUCER |Bx4 STABILIZATION*










FREAKSHOW - Humboldt Seed Company


FREAKSHOW SHAPESHIFTER STRAIN AVG. THC 18% | EFFECT SATIVA (10% INDICA 90% SATIVA) | BIG PRODUCER |Bx4 STABILIZATION Freakshow The 2019 debut release of the Freakshow seed,




humboldtseedcompany.com


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Check this thing out, it's called Freakshow.
> View attachment 4627349
> View attachment 4627350


Those are some seriously mutant genetics. I love it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> Looks like a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would fun to play with....

Outside even


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That would fun to play with....
> 
> Outside even


Make a good gorilla grow I think.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Make a good gorilla grow I think.


Think so too....

I know a certain pond  too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I had a weird premonition today at work. I was staring into the water, looking at the reflections of the storm clouds rolling in and thought "Tom Cruise is going to die in space". Should I warn him?


Scientology should be able to clear that up for him.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 18, 2020)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Move over Murder Hornet:








50-mile wide swarm of flying ants picked up on radar in the south of England, the Met Office reveals


Meteorologists were initially confused as radar was picking up rain - but it turned out to be millions of ants in the mood for mating




www.telegraph.co.uk





And the hits just keep rolling.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Move over Murder Hornet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2020)

Found an old newspaper from 2001.

It went over 90° for a couple days and everybody was freaking out.

It has averaged 90° here over the last 3 weeks.

The average for the next 7 days is 89 but I'm guessing they're underestimating by a degree to keep the average rolling.

Sure isn't like it used to be.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 19, 2020)

Morning


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth you ever see anything like this  




https://vm.tiktok.com/JNv8cd8/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 19, 2020)

So a little bit of good news.
That cancer, that made it to my brother in law's lungs, well it's not cancer. 
Yeah, that cancer, turns out it's just scar tissue from years of smoking pot!

Now, he still has stage 4 colon cancer but his chemo treatments are working on the tumor. Eventually he'll have surgery. In the meantime they gave him his life back.
I wonder if he'll be looking for another doctor. 

Fuck cancer! 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So a little bit of good news.
> That cancer, that made it to my brother in law's lungs, well it's not cancer.
> Yeah, that cancer, turns out it's just scar tissue from years of smoking pot!
> 
> ...


That is some good news bud! Hopefully more manageable and at least I'm sure a little less stressful for now


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 19, 2020)

Being a hard rock kinda dude I'm not sure about some of the stuff that comes from my axe....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth you ever see anything like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
It's possible that the girl the bear was so interested could be on her period which could cause it to act like that.
I'd never let a live bear get and stay that close - lacking a weapon of some sort I'd be kicking/screaming/punching like a lunatic.
Did you note the little nip he gave her on the thigh? That shit's dangerous!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope.
> It's possible that the girl the bear was so interested could be on her period which could cause it to act like that.
> I'd never let a live bear get and stay that close - lacking a weapon of some sort I'd be kicking/screaming/punching like a lunatic.
> Did you note the little nip he gave her on the thigh? That shit's dangerous!!!


An old neighbor has an amazing story with a few cubs and her toddler. Mom bear was watching and let her come get her kid. Cubs and the toddler where just sitting and hanging around.......my friend who was pregnant at the time, said there was a motherly connection and no issues. Still made her crap herself! Crazy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> An old neighbor has an amazing story with a few cubs and her toddler. Mom bear was watching and let her come get her kid. Cubs and the toddler where just sitting and hanging around.......my friend who was pregnant at the time, said there was a motherly connection and no issues. Still made her crap herself! Crazy!


All it takes is one time & it's over.



Do yourself a favor & do not go go looking for "final pictures of treadwell", they are NOT for the faint of heart.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All it takes is one time & it's over.
> 
> View attachment 4629000
> 
> Do yourself a favor & do not go go looking for "final pictures of treadwell", they are NOT for the faint of heart.


That dude was a idiot......nothing like my neighbor......her son let himself out. She had no intention doing that......the "motherly connection" was the only way for her to explain it. She was pretty shooken up.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope.
> It's possible that the girl the bear was so interested could be on her period which could cause it to act like that.
> I'd never let a live bear get and stay that close - lacking a weapon of some sort I'd be kicking/screaming/punching like a lunatic.
> Did you note the little nip he gave her on the thigh? That shit's dangerous!!!


I wasn’t sure if encounters like that was common with hikers. I would have freaked the f out  not sure I could let him hug up on me like that. Yeah that nip. Yikes..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I wasn’t sure if encounters like that was common with hikers. I would have freaked the f out  not sure I could let him hug up on me like that. Yeah that nip. Yikes..


Obviously that was a black bear but in my book they are more dangerous than Grizzlies or Brown bears. Getting charged/attacked by a Griz or Brown is most likely the humans fault. Stumble on a meat cache, getting too close to cubs, startling the bear or simply territorial. Black bear is different, if the encounter is not cub related it is mostly likely a predatory attack and they typically won't stop until their belly's full (of you).


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Obviously that was a black bear but in my book they are more dangerous than Grizzlies or Brown bears. Getting charged/attacked by a Griz or Brown is most likely the humans fault. Stumble on a meat cache, getting too close to cubs, startling the bear or simply territorial. Black bear is different, if the encounter is not cub related it is mostly likely a predatory attack and they typically won't stop until their belly's full (of you).


Really? I guess I grew up around black bears....don't want anything to do with griz or brown. I've had many encounters with black and it was always like both of us just didn't want to be there. LOL once my buddy and I where having a few beers in the shop.........garage door was open....I had to take a leak and went out around the side. Mid stream....out of the side of my eye, I saw something move through the light coming out of the shop door. Fuck! A bear! It turned towards the shadow I was peeing in! Man I got loud and big so it knew I was there....it took off! I went back in the shop....my budy was like.. WTF! dude did you see that bear? I guess it went to go into the open shop saw him and went to go around the side. I probably pissed everywhere LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Really? I guess I grew up around black bears....don't want anything to do with griz or brown. I've had many encounters with black and it was always like both of us just didn't want to be there. LOL once my buddy and I where having a few beers in the shop.........garage door was open....I had to take a leak and went out around the side. Mid stream....out of the side of my eye, I saw something move through the light coming out of the shop door. Fuck! A bear! It turned towards the shadow I was peeing in! Man I got loud and big so it knew I was there....it took off! I went back in the shop....my budy was like.. WTF! dude did you see that bear? I guess it went to go into the open shop saw him and went to go around the side. I probably pissed everywhere LOL


We had one visit our cabin in Gatlinburg. Was eating our trash outside the kitchen window. Trash was in a cage, didn’t matter. Super cool, literally on the other side of window then walked across our porch. First time seeing one in the wild. I was sketched going outside the rest of our vacation. Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2020)

My first unit in the CG was an isolated LORAN station in the Aleutions. Fresh outta basic I was a scullery bitch & clean up boy - one of my morning jobs was to raise the flag & on my way out through the (dark) mud room still half asleep I bumped into something waist high & very solid. I hollered while running back into the main building & looked out the window of the galley to see a Brown bear standing in front of the building looking confused.

I checked everything before hoisting morning colors from then on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first unit in the CG was an isolated LORAN station in the Aleutions. Fresh outta basic I was a scullery bitch & clean up boy - one of my morning jobs was to raise the flag & on my way out through the (dark) mud room still half asleep I bumped into something waist high & very solid. I hollered while running back into the main building & looked out the window of the galley to see a Brown bear standing in front of the building looking confused.
> 
> I *checked everything* before hoisting morning colors from then on.


LOL damn right! It feels like it moves blood that hasn't moved in a while! LOL I'm so happy no one saw it!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2020)

Remember this commercial? So badass. Almost made me want to join...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Remember this commercial? So badass. Almost made me want to join...


Very badass. I never wanted to join though. I’ve always smoked weed. I wasn’t gonna give that up. 

We’re gonna have to get together sometime. Listen to some fine music and get blown.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All it takes is one time & it's over. Do yourself a favor & do not go go looking for "final pictures of treadwell", they are NOT for the faint of heart.











Treadwell's death and body recovery - a live-action account


The following is of interest to us gunnies, given the details of firearms and their use against two bears trying to attack the Park Rangers, police and...




www.thehighroad.org


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning lights on.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

It sounds much better out of the amp, recording with a phone sucks. 

Wish my looper recorded over 30 seconds.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

played on a cheap lion strat with my looper through a 5w amp recorded with my tablet.

There is 3 tracks they go from mellow to not.

i just got this altogether a couple years ago. Had a finger cut off one hand and stitched back on, and crushed the other hand so bad to took a few years to be able to hold a pick again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning lights on.View attachment 4629630


Looks nice. Do you ever defoliate? I used to think it was a stupid idea until I tried it.
What strain you got there? Hybrid I’d say. Looks good brother.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Looks nice. Do you ever defoliate? I used to think it was a stupid idea until I tried it.
> What strain you got there? Hybrid I’d say. Looks good brother.


 Thanks I'm down to Growing Amnesia Haze and disco biscuit.

I don't do much defoliation just pull the Dead Leaves off the bottom


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Thanks I'm down to Growing Amnesia Haze and disco biscuit.
> 
> I don't do much defoliation just pull the Dead Leaves off the bottom


Disco biscuit? I like disco lol I just started “appreciating” it. I’ve actually got a disco ball hanging in my kitchen. Before I got sick I used to dance for my dog and cats, ha.
Where does disco biscuit come from? I’d like to grow it. Your plants look very nice.
The mrs transplanted my agent orange mother and some of those Annie gg4 girls. @curious2garden rocks 
Where’s brother bear been lately? @cannabineer 
@shrxhky420 thank jah, god, mohammed, buddha and everyone else who’s helped your brother in law. I took the bandage off, do you want to see it? I’ll text you one too @cannabineer.
Happy Monday


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

We got the disco seeds from a accountant in Tulsa while the wife was helping some friends getting their grow started.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where does disco biscuit come from?


Drug slang term from the 70's for methaqualone. The premier party drug.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2020)

I was entertained this morning by a helicopter doing drop tests. A Super Huey hoisted a series of boxy objects a few thousand feet up, and then dropped them. Article would free-fall about halfway, then a chute came out.

The helo returned to the airport where it would hover while the next article was attached, then fly a slow corkscrew climb to drop altitude.

I drove to the airport and had the pleasure of talking with a ground crew guy. The boxes were weights for testing the chutes, about 2500 pounds each.

I watched number six of eight drops from the airport. That one failed to open, made a crump sound when it hit dirt. What surprised me is how loud the chute was. A good open gave a robust whoosh whump sound. The failure made a loud fabricky roar. Guy said “let’s see what they wanna do now.” They lifted and dropped the remaining two. Those opened.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

I had a chopper follow me from my truck all the way to my tree one day hunting on some Corps of engineer land.

Then they followed my wife all the way to my house.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> We got the disco seeds from a accountant in Tulsa while the wife was helping some friends getting their grow started.


Nice love it when the wife grows. You two are a cool pair.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Treadwell's death and body recovery - a live-action account
> 
> 
> The following is of interest to us gunnies, given the details of firearms and their use against two bears trying to attack the Park Rangers, police and...
> ...


Willy and I are friends, have flown with him many times & Trooper Ellis is a stand up Man in his own right.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

The wife and I are partners. She takes care of business. I'm sure she's saved a few parts people from being pulled over the counter because they were to stupid to look up parts in a book, they think if it isn't in the computer they don't make it no more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Drug slang term from the 70's for methaqualone. The premier party drug.


Or is it.......




Not a bad jam band. A guy I knew (a trimmigrant) turned me on to them years back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was entertained this morning by a helicopter doing drop tests. A Super Huey hoisted a series of boxy objects a few thousand feet up, and then dropped them. Article would free-fall about halfway, then a chute came out.
> 
> The helo returned to the airport where it would hover while the next article was attached, then fly a slow corkscrew climb to drop altitude.
> 
> ...


You gotta see choppers bring in lift towers for ski lifts! You will enjoy Tuesday posts  https://liftblog.com/


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Willy and I are friends, have flown with him many times & Trooper Ellis is a stand up Man in his own right.


I remember when all this happened.....can't believe it was almost 20 years ago. That was a interesting read. I still didn't find those pics.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I remember when all this happened.....can't believe it was almost 20 years ago. That was a interesting read. I still didn't find those pics.


They may have been taken down or E-buried.

Deceased bodies are one thing, consumed is quite another.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> The wife and I are partners. She takes care of business. I'm sure she's saved a few parts people from being pulled over the counter because they were to stupid to look up parts in a book, they think if it isn't in the computer they don't make it no more.


Or the # in the computer is right and you are wrong.....man parts guys are just a step up from brand rep guys.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Or is it.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...











How They Became... the Disco Biscuits


Welcome to the new weekly SPIN.com feature "Name That Band!" in which we get the inside stories behind the the mysterious monikers of some of our favorite



www.spin.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Drug slang term from the 70's for methaqualone. The premier party drug.


Aka 'Luudes and Soaps; I miss those lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> How They Became... the Disco Biscuits
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new weekly SPIN.com feature "Name That Band!" in which we get the inside stories behind the the mysterious monikers of some of our favorite
> ...


Haha that's cool. I only have a few songs in rotation (gotta be in the mood for jam bands) loose change is a good one too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey new guy, I’m a lesbian.


You too!


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

School lunches are here, they keep sending me one in, I guess for watching the grandkids. All seven are here today


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Aka 'Luudes and Soaps; I miss those lol


Yeah, where the hell did they go?

I remember 'soapers' which were actually sopors I think.

I remember single fake luudes in a foil wrap and when you opened them, they were stamped crooked and uneven. We tried them anyway.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, where the hell did they go? Too many people crashing into trees and shit _(sheepishly raises hand). Schedule I_
> 
> I remember 'soapers' which were actually sopors I think (correct, Sopor was brand name mfd by Arnar-Stone).
> 
> ...


*'Ludes, a ballad of the drug and the dream*/Stein, Benjamin
*Quaaludes : the quest for oblivion* / Marilyn Carroll, Gary Gallo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Fish, I'm older than you and you didn't answer my question.


Did she tell you like this or what? How did you lose her to me?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve always wondered why men get so jealous? Not like I can’t get them all but you know. Do you think he lost a woman to me previously? Hmmm maybe, I’ve only converted 4
> I wonder if his name is Steve by any chance?


vagina envy is my hypothesis 

actually since men are simple and visual creatures #hooterenvy


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

lokie said:


>


lol 
Lesbians know we don’t even need to go there, ask any queen.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> You sir, are a cad.


Or maybe a cod?

The whole thing sounds 'fishy'.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> But calling someone a cunt is ok?


It’s the only £2 word in all of Hot Fuzz


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 20, 2020)

CUNT stands for "Can't Understand Normal Thinking".


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve always wondered why men get so jealous? Not like I can’t get them all but you know. Do you think he lost a woman to me previously? Hmmm maybe, I’ve only converted 4
> I wonder if his name is Steve by any chance?


Hope it's not Doug....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> You sir, are a cad.











Bounders and Cads Revisited | Washington Monthly


BOUNDERS AND CADS REVISITED….My post yesterday about bounders and cads provoked a torrent of commentary and email, so I thought I’d share it with everyone. What is the difference between a bounder and a cad? First things first. Commenter Mischa provides the official answer courtesy of the OED. A...




washingtonmonthly.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

Just saw "White Boy Rick Wershe", urban legend around here, is getting out of jail. And going back to Detroit. Was the man decades ago. Rolled over and turned informant. Another false role model to us aspiring dealers of the time. But the related stories, most B.S., and escapades still warrant a nod of recognition. I hope he isn't hit for the treachery he practiced. Don't care for that breaking news. Peace and a new direction for him I hope.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

HA gotta love the young ones


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't know you from a hole in the ground and at this point, I'm not sure why others would want to either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being the new kid on this block you sure expect a lot.

TnT is a meeting place for some, a passing laugh for others and is a home to more than just a few.

You are gaining no respect for your pretense of "Who me?" By offending someone in a majority of postings you are making your own bed.

It is YOU that needs to help us understand. Getting butthurt because you use terms "fondly" substituting meanings is on YOU.

Your stay here may be a bit awkward for most of the members that log in.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> Being the new kid on this block you sure expect a lot.
> 
> TnT is a meeting place for some, a passing laugh for others and is a home to more than just a few.
> 
> ...


Wise words. I'm still repenting my petulance and arrogance. Quit while your behind. Buried is the next step if not. Peace and health all.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2020)

Let go of my legoleg, OH!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> Let go of my legoleg, OH!


I’m sorry but hahahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Blues Brothers "Rubber Biscuit" from Briefcase Full of Blues. That always lightens the mood. Makes me smile anyways.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4630463


I just picked up my klonopin, where’d he go lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4630463


Walk away and let them F themselves. Why waste the effort or time waiting for retaliation. In action is the best action sometimes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Walk away and let them F themselves. Why waste the effort or time waiting for retaliation. In action is the best action sometimes.


lol what?
There’s nothing going on, it’s the internet. I’ve got a F’d up arm. It’s either this or poker *cues @tyler.durden for Pokerface video.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Walk away and let them F themselves. *Why waste the effort or time waiting for retaliation.* In action is the best action sometimes.



I enjoy it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol what?
> There’s nothing going on, it’s the internet. I’ve got a F’d up arm. It’s either this or poker *cues @tyler.durden for Pokerface video.


Yes ma'am...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I enjoy it...


lol right my brother from another mother? The guy called me a cunt and ran away lol what am I supposed to do...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes ma'am...


pppppokerface
Love her...
Kinda like you want to say there there lady, we understand, it’ll be ok. Just hang in there 
Yes I chewed up two klonopin.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol what?
> There’s nothing going on, it’s the internet. I’ve got a F’d up arm. It’s either this or poker *cues @tyler.durden for Pokerface video.


Now I'm confused. I'll bow out before things get any more confusing. Peace sunny.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol what?
> There’s nothing going on, it’s the internet. I’ve got a F’d up arm. It’s either this or poker *cues @tyler.durden for Pokerface video.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Now I'm confused. I'll bow out before things get any more confusing. Peace sunny.


It’s all good. Tough internet guy just got out of prison and called me a cunt because I’m prison vernacular that means bitch, according to him he calls his friends cunts.
I don’t know about you but I never met anyone that called total strangers cunts or bitches lol 
And we are by no means friends. Idk wtaf is going on with dude but idgaf and I think if he continues he’ll just continue to make a fool of himself. I’ve call real talk on the phone and text friends here. I sure don’t need prison Bob for a friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s all good. Tough internet guy just got out of prison and called me a cunt because I’m prison vernacular that means bitch, according to him he calls his friends cunts.
> I don’t know about you but I never met anyone that called total strangers cunts or bitches lol
> And we are by no means friends. Idk wtaf is going on with dude but idgaf and I think if he continues he’ll just continue to make a fool of himself. I’ve call real talk on the phone and text friends here. I sure don’t need prison Bob for a friend.


LOL I still haven't gotten dinner made yet!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s all good. Tough internet guy just got out of prison and called me a cunt because I’m prison vernacular that means bitch, according to him he calls his friends cunts.
> I don’t know about you but I never met anyone that called total strangers cunts or bitches lol
> And we are by no means friends. Idk wtaf is going on with dude but idgaf and I think if he continues he’ll just continue to make a fool of himself. I’ve call real talk on the phone and text friends here. I sure don’t need prison Bob for a friend.


Was replying to Tyler. But I am sorry to hear that. My opinion might fit though in that case. And I address strangers as sir and maam. I didn't like Palmovive dishoap's lingering taste growing up. Apologies again. Just a poorly timed post.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I still haven't gotten dinner made yet!


I told you shepherds pie and I’ll be right over


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I told you shepherds pie and I’ll be right over


fresh shepherd is scarce right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s all good. Tough internet guy just got out of prison and called me a cunt because I’m prison vernacular that means bitch, according to him he calls his friends cunts.
> I don’t know about you but I never met anyone that called total strangers cunts or bitches lol
> And we are by no means friends. Idk wtaf is going on with dude but idgaf and I think if he continues he’ll just continue to make a fool of himself. I’ve call real talk on the phone and text friends here. I sure don’t need prison Bob for a friend.


He goes by Poop Dick!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> He goes by Poop Dick!


Is that the male equivalent to cunt?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is that the male equivalent to cunt?


I'm trying to be nice..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> He goes by Poop Dick!


Mate I have better words, unfortunately if I display right now then I might get banned...js

Ok back to beer and space tomatoes....


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

Lights all off, good night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Lights all off, good night.


Night, soon behind u

Yeah the space tomatoes are kickin in.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Smoking a marijuana cigarette and drinking a grapefruit beer. RLS is a bitch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> To each their own. Still, you may want to update your vocabulary so confusions like this don't arise in the future.
> 
> Gay slang uses the terms "Bitch, fish(y) and cunt" in everyday conversation. There's no negative intent behind it.
> 
> Now if I was to refer to a lesbian(no one specific) as a filthy cunt or say "you smell like fish", that would be a very clear insult.


Too complicated for me.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 21, 2020)

Morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Too complicated for me.


Yup, I know an insult when I see one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Smoking a marijuana cigarette and drinking a grapefruit beer. RLS is a bitch.


Grapefruit beer sounds dangerous. Why is it grapefruit appears on contraindications to so many medications? Is it any good.... That beer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

I've only heard fish used in reference to drag queens that could pass for a cis woman.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Smoking a marijuana cigarette and drinking a grapefruit beer. RLS is a bitch.


You can smoke weed again? Hooray!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Grapefruit beer sounds dangerous. Why is it grapefruit appears on contraindications to so many medications? Is it any good.... That beer?


Many drugs are metabolized via the enzyme CYP3A4. Grapefruit inhibits that enzyme creating higher bioavailability.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Grapefruit beer sounds dangerous. Why is it grapefruit appears on contraindications to so many medications? Is it any good.... That beer?





curious2garden said:


> Many drugs are metabolized via the enzyme CYP3A4. Grapefruit inhibits that enzyme creating higher bioavailability.


It makes your drugs work better.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> It makes your drugs work better.


LOL More is not always better!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL More is not always better!


I just know grapefruit was a tool I used when I was abusing opiates


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I just know grapefruit was a tool I used when I was abusing opiates


Yeah with some more is better or is that worse. It's all a matter of perspective I guess


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Grapefruit beer sounds dangerous. Why is it grapefruit appears on contraindications to so many medications? Is it any good.... That beer?


bud light radler isn't bad. Doesn't taste like beer at all, more like a cooler.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bud light radler isn't bad. Doesn't taste like beer at all, more like a cooler.


Ugh I hate beer. EXCEPT this grapefruit beer or should I say bier.
It tastes great if you like citrus @Dr.Amber Trichome, which I do.
I’m smoking again and it’s not bothering me at all, but I know I shouldn’t be. I can’t afford my card for oil to eat and there’s not any around. I’m paying the mortgage and now car insurance for Barbie’s ex. It’s bullshit but it’s better than having her borrowing our truck or car all the time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bud light radler isn't bad. Doesn't taste like beer at all, more like a cooler.


Sounds tasty! I just checked my new medication that i starting taking and it says avoid grapefruit , it may lead to unwanted side effects . Just drinking one regular bud light With the new med increases the buzz intensely enough.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sounds tasty! I just checked my new medication that i starting taking and it says avoid grapefruit , it may lead to unwanted side effects . Just drinking one regular bud light With the new med increases the buzz intensely enough.


I’m not sure how much grapefruit is in it but after you’ve finished the course of meds you have to try it. I came out of the water at the beach and gulped it lol like I said I hate beer but damn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m not sure how much grapefruit is in it but after you’ve finished the course of meds you have to try it. I came out of the water at the beach and gulped it lol like I said I hate beer but damn.


Yeah, I'm not a big fan of wheat beer but that one I like a lot. Wish I could find it around....probably great on these hot days


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of wheat beer but that one I like a lot. Wish I could find it around....probably great on these hot days


Heck yeah it is!
I don’t know anything about beer. What’s the difference in wheat beer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Many drugs are metabolized via the enzyme CYP3A4. Grapefruit inhibits that enzyme creating higher bioavailability.


I'd never heard of grapefruit causing adverse reactions with meds and I eat grapefruit all the time. I just googled the med I take and it says don't take with grapefruit  Never noticed any difference.



mysunnyboy said:


> Ugh I hate beer. EXCEPT this grapefruit beer or should I say bier.
> It tastes great if you like citrus @Dr.Amber Trichome, which I do.
> I’m smoking again and it’s not bothering me at all, but I know I shouldn’t be. I can’t afford my card for oil to eat and there’s not any around. I’m paying the mortgage and now car insurance for Barbie’s ex. It’s bullshit but it’s better than having her borrowing our truck or car all the time.


the punches keep coming  At least you can satisfy the oral craving now. Does the edible oil work as well as smoking?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Heck yeah it is!
> I don’t know anything about beer. What’s the difference in wheat beer?


It's the amount of wheat in the grains being used.....different styles of beer require different grains. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_beer

Citrus is very common when serving wheat beers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's the amount of wheat in the grains being used.....different styles of beer require different grains. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_beer
> 
> Citrus is very common when serving wheat beers.


Do wheat beers contain gluten? 
I know regular beer does (barley). 

It's one reason I avoid beer. 
The other reason is gout...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 21, 2020)

I used to love a fresh Coors....

Damnit my bike is on reserve again, just filled it up Saturday.




Way back well I was still roughnecking I used to buy a 12-pack at every town we pass through on the way home, didn't want to buy more than I could drink before it got warm.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd never heard of grapefruit causing adverse reactions with meds and I eat grapefruit all the time. I just googled the med I take and it says don't take with grapefruit  Never noticed any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> the punches keep coming  At least you can satisfy the oral craving now. Does the edible oil work as well as smoking?


Yeah don’t they. And dumbfuck up front AND we had to pay for the sticker for her car and her drivers license as it was her bday at the end of June, oy yoy yoy. I said oy yoy yoy to the bear on the phone and he got tickled.
Yes oil is great, I just had to figure out the proper dosage and time timing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

I've not tried the grapefruit beer but when it's hot this is my current "go to".
Has a lemon taste & it's really refreshing.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 21, 2020)

So I just got update on precious metals my ex wife made me sell at a 40k loss last year.....

apparently it’s up 600 an oz and if I had held it until right now I’d be up $75-100k....

Be careful where you stick your dicks guys, this girl directly translates to a loss of over a million dollars in my life in the past 3 years because of her stupid opinions...lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 21, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> So I just got update on precious metals my ex wife made me sell at a 40k loss last year.....
> 
> apparently it’s up 600 an oz and if I had held it until right now I’d be up $75-100k....
> 
> Be careful where you stick your dicks guys, this girl directly translates to a loss of over a million dollars in my life in the past 3 years because of her stupid opinions...lol


My momma always told me, don't stick your dick in crazy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> So I just got update on precious metals my ex wife made me sell at a 40k loss last year.....
> 
> apparently it’s up 600 an oz and if I had held it until right now I’d be up $75-100k....
> 
> Be careful where you stick your dicks guys, this girl directly translates to a loss of over a million dollars in my life in the past 3 years because of her stupid opinions...lol


Ummm is she a financial advisor? I wouldn’t listen to anyone else in regard to my money yo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do wheat beers contain gluten?
> I know regular beer does (barley).
> 
> It's one reason I avoid beer.
> The other reason is gout...


Yes they do......you can get gluten free beer, but I've never had one. Isn't it the alcohol and not so much the gluten that aggravates your gout?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> So I just got update on precious metals my ex wife made me sell at a 40k loss last year.....
> 
> apparently it’s up 600 an oz and if I had held it until right now I’d be up $75-100k....
> 
> Be careful where you stick your dicks guys, this girl directly translates to a loss of over a million dollars in my life in the past 3 years because of her stupid opinions...lol


You don't need to take "Opinions" to the bank.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2020)

A Spaceship Two just glided by overhead.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A Spaceship Two just glided by overhead.
> 
> View attachment 4631042


Since you’re such a beautiful artist using the wood medium, can you make me a blue heron platform?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes they do......you can get gluten free beer, but I've never had one. Isn't it the alcohol and not so much the gluten that aggravates your gout?


Any type of alcohol is a problem with gout but beer was definitely the worst. 
Not sure if gluten interacts with gout, but it fucks me up when I eat too much -- especially my lower back.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ummm is she a financial advisor? I wouldn’t listen to anyone else in regard to my money yo.


When you’re married it’s both your money. And waking up to shouting isn’t great. Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> When you’re married it’s both your money. And waking up to shouting isn’t great. Lol


Yes it is. Sorry she got you.
I used to be married to mrs satan. Maybe they were sisters?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 21, 2020)

I let my 13 year old grandson ride my bike across the yard alone.

I was so worried. He did good. I'm very proud of that bou


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I let my 13 year old grandson ride my bike across the yard alone.
> 
> I was so worried. He did good. I'm very proud of that bou


Obviously a natural.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I let my 13 year old grandson ride my bike across the yard alone.
> 
> I was so worried. He did good. I'm very proud of that bou


I was 9 when i rode my first motocross bike....still ride when I can today.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Found pinny


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Found pinny View attachment 4631303


Fantastic


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2020)

Magnitude 7.8 earthquake strikes off coast of Alaska | CNN


An earthquake with a magnitude of 7.8 struck off southern Alaska's coast late Tuesday, shaking the Alaska Peninsula and briefly sparking tsunami concerns before officials said no destructive waves were coming.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 22, 2020)

Lights on, morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Lights on, morning.


Good morning brother


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Magnitude 7.8 earthquake strikes off coast of Alaska | CNN
> 
> 
> An earthquake with a magnitude of 7.8 struck off southern Alaska's coast late Tuesday, shaking the Alaska Peninsula and briefly sparking tsunami concerns before officials said no destructive waves were coming.
> ...


We were in bed asleep & didn't feel it but the tsunami siren's starting going off shortly after 2200. Even though our house is at 95' elevation we are only about 100 yards from the coast so we grabbed the pup's & headed inland. We heard on the radio & internet that Chignic only experienced a .8' irregular tidal surge so we dodged another bullet. They were saying to evacuate to 100' elevation minimum & away from the coast.

Here's what a bad one looks like (I've been to Scotch Cap several times), it's crest was 130 feet. Problem is you can't tell how big it will be until it starts striking & then it's too late.









The demise of Scotch Cap lighthouse | Geophysical Institute


In spring of 1946, five men stationed at the Scotch Cap lighthouse had reasons to be happy. World War II was over. They had survived.




www.gi.alaska.edu







I need a nap this morning ~ too much stress of late.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 22, 2020)

I've been in a few earthquakes in Alaska.

that big one we had here years ago scared the s*** out of me I thought a tornado was coming to pick up my house


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We were in bed asleep & didn't feel it but the tsunami siren's starting going off shortly after 2200. Even though our house is at 95' elevation we are only about 100 yards from the coast so we grabbed the pup's & headed inland. We heard on the radio & internet that Chignic only experienced a .8' irregular tidal surge so we dodged another bullet. They were saying to evacuate to 100' elevation minimum & away from the coast.
> 
> Here's what a bad one looks like (I've been to Scotch Cap several times), it's crest was 130 feet. Problem is you can't tell how big it will be until it starts striking & then it's too late. I need a nap this morning ~ too much stress of late.


Didn't you have a big one in the 60's too?


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't you have a big one in the 60's too?


Anchorage, 8.2. 1964.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anchorage, 8.2. 1964.
> View attachment 4632277


On "Good Friday" ironically enough.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 22, 2020)

Jeff Bezos made $13,000,000,000. On a Monday. I think we need to go west and manifest destiny his ass.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Jeff Bezos made $13,000,000,000. On a Monday. I think we need to go west and manifest destiny his ass.


If I had his kind of money, I’d get rid of Monday.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Jeff Bezos made $13,000,000,000. On a Monday. I think we need to go west and manifest destiny his ass.


That's astonishing. Not on the same scale but nearly as astonishing as the salary paid out in professional sports.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> That's astonishing. Not on the same scale but nearly as astonishing as the salary paid out in professional sports.


I've always viewed professional sports as modern day gladiator games to pacify the peoples and give them false idols. Ice hockey is pretty legit though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> If I had his kind of money, I’d get rid of Monday.


Haven't had a monday in like 5 months!


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I've always viewed professional sports as modern day gladiator games to pacify the peoples and give them false idols. Ice hockey is pretty legit though.


It's just not the same without the bloodlust..


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2020)

i dont understand the american school system?
is it the same everywhere?
what is a magnet school? whats a charter school? do you have to send your child to the neighborhood school?

.are they required to use the meal facilities?
im so confused.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> i dont understand the american school system?
> is it the same everywhere?
> what is a magnet school? whats a charter school? do you have to send your child to the neighborhood school?
> 
> ...


what is a magnet school? smart kids, special studies, etc

whats a charter school? pay for your kids to go to a advanced learning curiculum.

do you have to send your child to the neighborhood school? Taxes and some fees pay for public school. Magnet and Charter are more directed type of learning institutes for $$$$

.are they required to use the meal facilities? No. Kids may pack lunces as they wish. Schools also offer FREE breakfast and lunch or at reduced cost for families that may need it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> what is a magnet school? smart kids
> 
> whats a charter school? pay for your kids to go to a advanced learning curiculum.
> 
> ...


thank you.
my childs neighborhood school is rankedone of the worst in the state, i know its only prek but jeesh and i cant afford private


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> Being the new kid on this block you sure expect a lot.
> 
> TnT is a meeting place for some, a passing laugh for others and is a home to more than just a few.
> 
> ...


FYI, not the new kid on the block. He's kind of a big deal here.



Kalebaiden said:


> *Howdy RiU, I'm back from the depths again and I figured I'd reintroduce myself for new people.*
> 
> My names *Kalebaiden* and I'm quite likely unlike anyone you've met.
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> $13,000,000,000


That amount would definitely change something. ie a city....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> i dont understand the american school system?
> is it the same everywhere?
> what is a magnet school? whats a charter school? do you have to send your child to the neighborhood school?
> 
> ...


From what I here, it system is different according to curriculum....other than that...it's your best guess right now....or at least that's what I see.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> FYI, not the new kid on the block. He's kind of a big deal here.


Interesting

No worries


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> FYI, not the new kid on the block. He's kind of a big deal here.


I didn't want to bring that up but I do know the internet never forgets.

Since that post, I found a therapist and psychiatrist that specialize in trauma and I'm in a slightly better place.

Sometimes people like to belittle you because they feel small. If they want to call me the new guy, it's ok.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

thinking about buying rollerskates for outdoors. should be fun.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> thinking about buying rollerskates for outdoors. should be fun.


You should get a chopped Harley


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> thinking about buying rollerskates for outdoors. should be fun.


LOL I was just flippin through the channels.......and saw some rollerskaters. She had high heal skates!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> thinking about buying rollerskates for outdoors. should be fun.


I used to inline skate for years and years. Super fun, I'd probably still do it if I had a decent pair that fit right.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 23, 2020)

Told the wife I would play this one... But my hands are usually too clammy to play it with its gloss neck.

Somehow I've moved over to teles


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I didn't want to bring that up but I do know the internet never forgets.
> 
> Since that post, I found a therapist and psychiatrist that specialize in trauma and I'm in a slightly better place.
> 
> Sometimes people like to belittle you because they feel small. If they want to call me the new guy, it's ok.


I wasn’t belittling you dude.
I called you new guy because I thought you were someone else. I told you I didn’t mean anything by it.
Now seeing the amount of posts you have made, I kinda think you are “the new guy”.
You called me a cunt, and no, we’re not friends so I really don’t know why you would want to do that.
Doesn’t matter.
Don’t hide behind your trauma, face it head on. 
I have cptsd if you know what that is.
It also seems to me like you may have been in prison lately to speak and act the way you do sometimes.
Many good people have gone to prison. Not me, but you know.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I didn't want to bring that up but I do know the internet never forgets.
> 
> Since that post, I found a therapist and psychiatrist that specialize in trauma and I'm in a slightly better place.
> 
> Sometimes people like to belittle you because they feel small. If they want to call me the new guy, it's ok.


dont worry people like to pick on people who arent the main crowd here, makes it very hard to fit in. people try and they get shut down
glad you are in a better place


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I wasn’t belittling you dude.
> I called you new guy because I thought you were someone else. I told you I didn’t mean anything by it.
> Now seeing the amount of posts you have made, I kinda think you are “the new guy”.
> You called me a cunt, and no, we’re not friends so I really don’t know why you would want to do that.
> ...


not everyone can face their traumas head on though, it isnt a plan of treatment that works for everyone even if they have the same diagnosis


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I used to inline skate for years and years. Super fun, I'd probably still do it if I had a decent pair that fit right.





DarkWeb said:


> LOL I was just flippin through the channels.......and saw some rollerskaters. She had high heal skates!


i was thinking either impalas, c7, or moxis
i really like trhe peachy colors, or the green or a teal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> i was thinking either impalas, c7, or moxis
> i really like trhe peachy colors, or the green or a teal


needs furry pompoms... and wrist protection.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> needs furry pompoms... and wrist protection.


oh yeah ill have the whole knee pads and wrist pads and helmet going on gotta stay safe
looks fun though 
I already long board.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> not everyone can face their traumas head on though, it isnt a plan of treatment that works for everyone even if they have the same diagnosis


I totally agree. I think getting a shrink and a therapist is hitting it head on and I think it’s great way to fill your coping toolbox.
The guy called me a cunt, flat out uncool.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I totally agree. I think getting a shrink and a therapist is hitting it head on and I think it’s great way to fill your coping toolbox.
> The guy called me a cunt, flat out uncool.


was that recently did i miss that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> was that recently did i miss that?


Yep
First he called me fish. Cannabineer called him on it. Dude said it meant bitch, cunt, something he’d call a friend. Said that anyone would know that’s what you say in prison to a friend.
I’ll find it for you, it’s in what did you accomplish today thread.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yep
> First he called me fish. Cannabineer called him on it. Dude said it meant bitch, cunt, something he’d call a friend. Said that anyone would know that’s what you say in prison to a friend.
> I’ll find it for you, it’s in what did you accomplish today thread.


hit report ill clean it up not cool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> oh yeah ill have the whole knee pads and wrist pads and helmet going on gotta stay safe
> looks fun though
> I already long board.


If you long board you'll own this. I used to rollerblade along the waterfront, wiped out on these features last year and haven't gotten back on since.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you long board you'll own this. I used to rollerblade along the waterfront, wiped out on these features last year and haven't gotten back on since.


oh wow love it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

@sunni there you go, that section is quite an interesting read


----------



## mateobeast88 (Jul 23, 2020)

well then...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 23, 2020)

I thought there would be more...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 23, 2020)

Draining the African tank into the Mater patch, Oscars tank when in the peppers and the cucumbers


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> dont worry people like to pick on people who arent the main crowd here, makes it very hard to fit in. people try and they get shut down
> glad you are in a better place


You make it sound like as much fun as picking a scab.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 24, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 24, 2020)

It took forever to dry the habaneros.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

I can handle these temps for the end of July, no triple digits, for the moment, mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can handle these temps for the end of July, no triple digits, for the moment, mornin.
> View attachment 4633856


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

Found these things growing under my wife's pineapple. They remind me of something...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Found these things growing under my wife's pineapple. They remind me of something...
> View attachment 4634092


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can handle these temps for the end of July, no triple digits, for the moment, mornin.
> View attachment 4633856


we have a heat warning for the weekend and it's still gonna be cooler.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2020)

Since March, I have only found 1 bottle of 70% isopropyl in Giant Eagle. Every other shortage is resolved but no iso ever it seems.

So I ordered 4000ml from Amazon. I'll mix my own.



A little pricey, but what isn't these days?

There's a whole lot of profiteering going on since the pandemic. And the common people aren't getting the money. Greedy bastards.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> we have a heat warning for the weekend and it's still gonna be cooler.
> 
> View attachment 4634115


Pittsburgh is sorry the Blue Jays aren't allowed to play home games here this summer after Toronto said no baseball at home.

But we can't be having Canadian covid mixing with ours I guess.

Lol, I was actually surprised the state said no. Things sure are fucked up these days. Maybe we could just have a few of your players and they can play here? We do have a few weak spots and could use some help.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pittsburgh is sorry the Blue Jays aren't allowed to play home games here this summer after Toronto said no baseball at home.
> 
> But we can't be having Canadian covid mixing with ours I guess.
> 
> Lol, I was actually surprised the state said no. Things sure are fucked up these days. Maybe we could just have a few of your players and they can play here? We do have a few weak spots and could use some help.


Ironically there are only two Canadians on the blue jays. I don't blame Pittsburgh at all, I'm not really big fan of the idea of Toronto being a hub city for hockey and all the cooties that will surely come with it.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>



May I ask a personal question?

No response is required and will be understood if you do not respond. 
I just hope you are not offended.

When some Richard Head hits on you, what is your response? You know the ones that simple no is not enough to discourage.

What is his response when it is clear he is getting nothing for his efforts?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> May I ask a personal question?
> 
> No response is required and will be understood if you do not respond.
> I just hope you are not offended.
> ...


Is that Michael Rooker (Yondu ~ Guardians of the Galaxy)?


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that Michael Rooker (Yondu ~ Guardians of the Galaxy)?
> 
> View attachment 4634178


Most likely a dressing room stunt not meant for pubic release.






No other like photos were found. My search for the origin of the photo returned no other match than Rooker .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Since March, I have only found 1 bottle of 70% isopropyl in Giant Eagle. Every other shortage is resolved but no iso ever it seems.
> So I ordered 4000ml from Amazon. I'll mix my own. A little pricey, but what isn't these days? There's a whole lot of profiteering going on since the pandemic. And the common people aren't getting the money. Greedy bastards.


Meijer has had 91% sporadically, but yeah, I haven't seen any at Walmart lately. When Meijer discontinued the 99%, I bought all they had, at a discount no less, probably 15 quarts. I think @Fadedawg mentioned a place that was reasonable, but I think he was talking min gal. quantities.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2020)

Trump signs orders to lower prescription drug prices


U.S. President Donald Trump on Friday signed four executive orders aimed at lowering the prices Americans pay for prescription drugs, as he faces an uphill re-election battle and criticism over his handling of the coronavirus pandemic.




www.reuters.com





_"One order would allow for the legal importation of cheaper prescription drugs from countries like Canada, while another would require discounts from drug companies now captured by middlemen to be passed on to patients, Trump said. Another measure seeks to lower insulin costs."_


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Trump signs orders to lower prescription drug prices
> 
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump on Friday signed four executive orders aimed at lowering the prices Americans pay for prescription drugs, as he faces an uphill re-election battle and criticism over his handling of the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


I get the feeling that in the end it will cost us more money...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 24, 2020)

Watching opening day on tv. This sucks.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get the feeling that in the end it will cost us more money...


I do not see it that way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> May I ask a personal question?
> 
> No response is required and will be understood if you do not respond.
> I just hope you are not offended.
> ...


It doesn’t happen as often as you may think, I don’t go to many clubs or social events by myself. It depends on the situation and if I’m alone. Drunk guy I’ll usually tell him I have a boyfriend. More casual guy asking for my number, I’ll tel him I’m gay. It’s repellent for 99% of men when there’s other women to hit on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It doesn’t happen as often as you may think, I don’t go to many clubs or social events by myself. It depends on the situation and if I’m alone. Drunk guy I’ll usually tell him I have a boyfriend. More casual guy asking for my number, I’ll tel him I’m gay. It’s repellent for 99% of men when there’s other women to hit on.


What would you tell a kindly old man?


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

How do you make a thread title bold print? *I know* how to do it in the reply... @sunni ? Ctrl B won't do it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2020)

View attachment 4634174

That's why I would never hit on her, besides she knows she has a room on this side if she ever needs to get away.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> How do you make a thread title bold print? *I know* how to do it in the reply... @sunni ? Ctrl B won't do it.


Aren't they in bold print until you click on and read them?

Maybe not. Kinda stoned.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Aren't they in bold print until you click on and read them?
> 
> Maybe not. Kinda stoned.


I need tincture, then I won't care.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need tincture, then I won't care.


We'll read it either way, so there's that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> I do not see it that way.


I don't know, they seem to manipulate those prices to suit them.

I was paying a $5 copay for a drug.

As soon as they put me on Medicare (with the supposedly same insurance now on a Medicare Advantage plan), the copay went to $15. And all the wife's copays tripled and quadrupled too.

So I called and they said we're now in a different "tier". But they acted like they did me a big favor lowering my $15 to 9.60. Still almost double for the same drug.

Insurance companies play games with those prices too. 

Like Forest Gump said, 'you never know what you're going to get'.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know, they seem to manipulate those prices to suit them.
> Insurance companies play games with prices.


They do....been there with the aca with the wife, went from 50 to 1000 in a few years. All because my wife's meds.....6k for one and 30k for the other till space tomatoes.

She's on Medicaid and bout to see her first Dr bout her ms can't wait to see these freakin prices


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> They do....been there with the aca with the wife, went from 50 to 1000 in a few years. All because my wife's meds.....6k for one and 30k for the other till space tomatoes.
> 
> She's on Medicaid and bout to see her first Dr bout her ms can't wait to see these freakin prices


Yeah, they have all kinds of good drugs the insurance won't pay for and you can't afford. Lol.

Price gouging fuckers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, they have all kinds of good drugs the insurance won't pay for and you can't afford. Lol.
> 
> Price gouging fuckers.


They are, and all for the bottom line. 

Wait till this covid meds stuff hits...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2020)

If you have costs associated with prescription meds, might be worth checking into these two places, at a minimum, sign up for their newsletter(s):









Blink Health: Discount Prescription Drugs & Online Pharmacy


Save up to 80% on discounted prescription prices. Buy online and pick up at your local pharmacy. Online doctor visits offered for select conditions. US Licensed pharmacy.




www.blinkhealth.com












About GoodRx: Our Mission, Impact, and What We Do - GoodRx


At GoodRx, we believe everyone deserves affordable and convenient healthcare. We build better ways for people to find the best care at the best price. Our technology gives all Americans — regardless of income or insurance status — the knowledge, choice, and care they need to stay healthy. We’re...



www.goodrx.com





and that you are aware of the PAP programs:





__





RxAssist - Patient Center


A resource to help physicians, advocates, and patients access free medications through pharmaceutical company patient assistance programs.



www.rxassist.org








__





Prescription Assistance | NeedyMeds


Anyone struggling to pay for their medications might be eligible for prescription assistance. Visit NeedyMeds.org today, or call our toll-free helpline at (800) 503-6897 to learn more




www.needymeds.org


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> They do....been there with the aca with the wife, went from 50 to 1000 in a few years. All because my wife's meds.....6k for one and 30k for the other till space tomatoes.
> 
> She's on Medicaid and bout to see her first Dr bout her ms can't wait to see these freakin prices


Best wishes to you both.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Best wishes to you both.


Thanks appreciate that....

Unfortunately it's just the tip of the iceberg for now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, they have all kinds of good drugs the insurance won't pay for and you can't afford. Lol.
> 
> Price gouging fuckers.


Raise your hand if you're part of the Asshole club.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Raise your hand if you're part of the Asshole club.
> 
> View attachment 4634955


Picture caption:

Yes your honor I have a small penis..... 

On a serious note...

Wasn't he the idiot that bought a pharma company, raised the meds 500%, bought a rare album of Wu Tang Clan, and then got busted...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Picture caption:
> 
> Yes your honor I have a small penis.....
> 
> ...


Scum, dirtbag, schmuck all redirect to his profile.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Scum, dirtbag, schmuck all redirect to his profile.


Yep, right on point. There was another as well, this one was with the epipen....the CEO went from 60 to 80 bucks, to 300 or more, plus then move the company out of the country because the CEO didn't want to pay corporate taxes and such.....


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 70s version of the fidget spinner!
> 
> Totally not annoying.
> 
> ...





Oakiey said:


> I had one of those





lokie said:


> still have mine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4635144


Stole it...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 26, 2020)

Morning, can't believe I only had to get up once last night:


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 26, 2020)

Damnit... I forgot to take my injection this morning...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What would you tell a *kindly* old man?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What would you tell a kindly old man?


I believe it's spelled *Lecherous.  *


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know, they seem to manipulate those prices to suit them.
> 
> I was paying a $5 copay for a drug.
> 
> ...


Drug pricing is ridiculous. I’ve had asthma my whole life. I keep a rescue inhaler JIC. With my insurance it’s $55. My ex’s mom gets me one if I need. She has same script. Hers with Medicaid .50 I know this is an insurance thing but if it wasn’t so damn expensive to begin with. My son is diabetic and for someone who doesn’t have insurance. Any idea how much insulin is without insurance? An unfucking believable amount. Luckily Walmart here now has 2 basic kinds otc @ $40ea


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2020)

This little guy was at the fishing spot this morning.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> This little guy was at the fishing spot this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that like mice? there's never JUST one?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that like mice? there's never JUST one?


Lol not sure. Plenty of gators here. My buddy has lived here for 1yr now and this is the second time seeing one is his canal. I’m pretty sure it’s the same one, only based on size. He floated around and I fished. We respected social distancing  I don’t worry about gators really. I’m not swimming there. Now snakes, have I mentioned snakes


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol not sure. Plenty of gators here. My buddy has lived here for 1yr now and this is the second time seeing one is his canal. I’m pretty sure it’s the same one, only based on size. He floated around and I fished. We respected social distancing  I don’t worry about gators really. I’m not swimming there. Now snakes, have I mentioned snakes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol not sure. Plenty of gators here. My buddy has lived here for 1yr now and this is the second time seeing one is his canal. I’m pretty sure it’s the same one, only based on size. He floated around and I fished. We respected social distancing  I don’t worry about gators really. I’m not swimming there. Now snakes, have I mentioned snakes


As I'm sitting here listening to JB Margaritaville and thinking about this heat and humidity....I'd rather be in south fl sitting by the beach...a real Cuban sandwich in my hand, a fatty ready to spark and a rum 'n' coke. 



Yeah fuck those gators and snakes!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> As I'm sitting here listening to JB Margaritaville and thinking about this heat and humidity....I'd rather be in south fl sitting by the beach...a real Cuban sandwich in my hand, a fatty ready to spark and a rum 'n' coke.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fuck those gators and snakes!


I’m sitting in my living room drinking a beer avoiding this N. Florida heat and humidity. Another hundo today. Think I need a fatty now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m sitting in my living room drinking a beer avoiding this N. Florida heat and humidity. Another hundo today. Think I need a fatty now


Just had a fatty and a beer but now I'm thinking rum 'n' coke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4635555


A : Help.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> This little guy was at the fishing spot this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you wrestle it?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Did you wrestle it?


Lol I wanted to. I definitely had the thought that if he comes closer I can grab him. That was 730 this morning so it wasn’t the beer.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol I wanted to. I definitely had the thought that if he comes closer I can grab him. That was 730 this morning so it wasn’t the beer.


After a few beers did you go back looking for it? I got 20 bucks on you winning


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> After a few beers did you go back looking for it? I got 20 bucks on you winning


Nah. He’s safe today. I’ll see him again though and it’s on...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 26, 2020)

My wife hates snakes. She had a copperhead craw all the way up to her knee setting in a chair blind down on the river bottom. I hadn't even got set up yet. We had to go home...

She killed a timber rattler just outside of the garage, and cut the rattler off all buy herself.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 26, 2020)

Today's peppers


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4635947
> 
> Today's peppers


Hot dog.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4635947
> 
> Today's peppers


Hope u at least wore gloves with those peppers


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4635947
> 
> Today's peppers


How’s pupper around peppers?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2020)

I have no fucking idea how I got here but it was weird.



I think I bumped a mod button.

@neosapien


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have no fucking idea how I got here but it was weird.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636047
> ...


I’m stoned off my ass and read that ... had like a flash of déjà vu


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> As I'm sitting here listening to JB Margaritaville and thinking about this heat and humidity....I'd rather be in south fl sitting by the beach...a real Cuban sandwich in my hand, a fatty ready to spark and a rum 'n' coke.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fuck those gators and snakes!


I'm a solid Parrot head myself - grew up with him ~ Love that guy!
Have you seen his new "boat"?





__





jimmy buffet fishing boat - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning, took my shot...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What would you tell a kindly old man?


Depends what type of car he drove 




I kid


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a solid Parrot head myself - grew up with him ~ Love that guy!
> Have you seen his new "boat"?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he's awesome! Nice boat.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4636934


Da fuq is that? Are those flowers from your home planet?


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Da fuq is that? Are those flowers from your home planet?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Da fuq is that? Are those flowers from your home planet?


Passionflower.

Saw my first one 11years ago. I was like


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Passionflower.
> 
> Saw my first one 11years ago. I was like


I call BS, that flower has a flux capacitor in it, @sunni obviously uses it to travel back in time to delete nuisance posts on RIU.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

@sunni is all about passion.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> @sunni is all about passion.


all about the stress eating kind frozen dark chocolate and peanutbutter bar thingies.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> all about the stress eating kind frozen dark chocolate and peanutbutter bar thingies.


Passion comes in different flavors I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> all about the stress eating kind frozen dark chocolate and peanutbutter bar thingies.


Those actually sound tasty!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Passion comes in different flavors I guess.


Hops and Maters, Organic of course.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those actually sound tasty!


they really are


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Passion comes in different flavors I guess.


ha! yeah i suppose so


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Shot?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2020)

Wood


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shot?


I remembered right after I posted. Thanks


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

Got myself some roller skates yay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

lol









Ex-boyfriend takes bizarre revenge asking people to pretend to be Chewbacca


He claimed that the person who gave the best impression would win $100, as an incentive to get people phoning up and shouting 'RAWRGWAWGGR'.




metro.co.uk


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> Got myself some roller skates yay


I like the color.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> Got myself some roller skates yay


need some teal pompoms to go with



https://www.amazon.com/YYCRAFT-100pcs-Supplies-Creative-Decorations/dp/B07SQQDMQ3/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=teal+pom+pom&qid=1595941719&sr=8-9


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> need some teal pompoms to go with
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YYCRAFT-100pcs-Supplies-Creative-Decorations/dp/B07SQQDMQ3/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=teal+pom+pom&qid=1595941719&sr=8-9


Bedazzle the shit out of them!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> need some teal pompoms to go with
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YYCRAFT-100pcs-Supplies-Creative-Decorations/dp/B07SQQDMQ3/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=teal+pom+pom&qid=1595941719&sr=8-9


no pom poms


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> no pom poms


 How about butterfly wings?


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 28, 2020)

My mator patch is out of control, was only 4 plants


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> no pom poms





Laughing Grass said:


> How about butterfly wings?


I think you two should skate together. Documented by pics that @tyler.durden could compile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I think you two should skate together. Documented by pics that @tyler.durden could compile


Me + roller skates or ice skates = a bad time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jul 28, 2020)

Hell I can hardly walk stumbling around.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wonder how many gallons that one is...


 Iron deficiency won't be a problem but I wonder how the drainage is?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m building an electric bike, ordered the components yesterday. Surprisingly the battery is the most expensive part by far! Hoping to get a range of 30+ miles outta it though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Talk about lemons/lemonade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mtn bike tires make great collectors for those!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How about butterfly wings?


maybe bat wings instead


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> maybe bat wings instead


Why do I get the strange feeling of roller derby for you.....hmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> maybe bat wings instead


now you're talkin'


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Why do I get the strange feeling of roller derby for you.....hmmmm


awe hell no. those ladies are hardcore and i prefer my bones intact thank you very much


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> now you're talkin'


yeah with like a sunflower skate leash


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

and a rainbow helment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> awe hell no. those ladies are hardcore and i prefer my bones intact thank you very much


you are hardcore too...js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> and a rainbow helment.


the world needs more rainbows.


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> awe hell no. those ladies are hardcore and i prefer my bones intact thank you very much




Try it. You'll like it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4637879
> 
> Try it. You'll like it!


I think she would, even with the rainbow helmet....talk bout rocking


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

lol at politics tonight wow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> lol at politics tonight wow


Nope, not doing it - no way.
Those folks are too angry.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> lol at politics tonight wow


You started it. Lol

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)

Average temps today. Supposed to drop into the 60's tonight though, probably not early enough to open the house though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Average temps today. Supposed to drop into the 60's tonight though, probably not early enough to open the house though.
> View attachment 4638033


We're finally getting some relief from this humidity.......but it's only tonight. I'll take it!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You started it. Lol
> 
> SH420


not even.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, not doing it - no way.
> Those folks are too angry.


i dont but i moved a post there and now im being tagged constantly , they think theyre funny or some shit


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> i dont but i moved a post there and now im being tagged constantly , they think theyre funny or some shit


I saw that post earlier and thought it was bait. How many people have multiple accounts here?.....its nuts!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw that post earlier and thought it was bait. How many people have multiple accounts here?.....its nuts!


When it comes to the politics section who knows...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> When it comes to the politics section who knows...


Started in T'N'T...........its like all the "batshit crazy" post in politics......My friend had a batshit crazy GF a long time ago.......she jumped out of a fucking moving car in a argument! Another time she just walked off one night, no flashlight nothing, just into the woods.......I think she hangs out over in that politics section LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have no fucking idea how I got here but it was weird.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636047
> ...


Neo isn't a mod yet!! Up your hack game.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)

No Regerts


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 29, 2020)

'Don't plant them': What we know about the mystery seeds from China that are arriving in U.S. mailboxes


The suspicious deliveries have been reported everywhere from Louisiana to Ohio to Washington State.




fortune.com


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

Wife banned me from climbing on the ladder today, I am pretty gimpy this morning. Had to drag out my crutch until my back settled in to a less painful position. Oh well, the kitchen ceiling will wait on me, and taking a nap wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wife banned me from climbing on the ladder today, I am pretty gimpy this morning. Had to drag out my crutch until my back settled in to a less painful position. Oh well, the kitchen ceiling will wait on me, and taking a nap wouldn't be a bad thing.


Have you ever used a inversion table? It's fucking amazing! I have this one. You can move the lumbar around and also the pressure points.....works awesome!


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you ever used a inversion table? It's fucking amazing! I have this one. You can move the lumbar around and also the pressure points.....works awesome!


I have not, I was looking at some used ones for awhile.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have not, I was looking at some used ones for awhile.


I did boots a while back and it was good and relieving.......its nothing like the one I posted though. You can go partial inversion and have weight on those pressure points (move them to where you need) and it's so nice. I have a few messed up disks, this was a miracle!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I did boots a while back and it was good and relieving.......its nothing like the one I posted though. You can go partial inversion and have weight on those pressure points (move them to where you need) and it's so nice. I have a few messed up disks, this was a miracle!


Inversion works as well as spinal surgery for pain. 

What happened to the Slow Computer thread? It was there and before I could answer gone!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Inversion works as well as spinal surgery for pain.
> 
> What happened to the Slow Computer thread? It was there and before I could answer gone!


I don't see surgery as good. Shots not good also. Not for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Inversion works as well as spinal surgery for pain.
> 
> What happened to the Slow Computer thread? It was there and before I could answer gone!


What the hell did happen to the computer thread?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What the hell did happen to the computer thread?


2 words...."delete thread" . Maybe Sunni or GWN can shed some light .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What happened to the Slow Computer thread? It was there and before I could answer gone!


someone was smoking near it and it blew up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't see surgery as good. Shots not good also. Not for me.


Chiropractor maybe....during my tennis day I used them alot...worked for the most part...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> someone was smoking near it and it blew up.


ROFLMAO it was @Kassiopeija again!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Chiropractor maybe....during my tennis day I used them alot...worked for the most part...


Did it....before and after accident. Still nothing like inversion and I'm not doing surgery.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did it....before and after accident. Still nothing like inversion and I'm not doing surgery.


Only if it gets real bad, but for me I would look into adding chiropractic treatment and massage therapy and inversion


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did it....before and after accident. Still nothing like inversion and I'm not doing surgery.


Not to mention vertebral artery dissections and treatment fractures.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Only if it gets real bad, but for me I would look into adding chiropractic treatment and massage therapy and inversion


Thanks man, but I did it....I know. Someone was not paying attention and hit me at about 45.....broke 3 vert and damaged 2 disks.....I'm very happy that was all that happened in the situation we where in. It could have been much worse and definetly changed my life.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks man, but I did it....I know. Someone was not paying attention and hit me at about 45.....broke 3 vert and damaged 2 disks.....I'm very happy that was all that happened in the situation we where in. It could have been much worse and definetly changed my life.


It's all good, just trying to help if I can


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's all good, just trying to help if I can


Thanks bud. It was 8 years ago now. 

Just bought a house a year or so before and my wife was 4 months prego....all good you play the cards you are dealt. You make it work out if you want it. 
Funny now it feels harder...just makin it work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks bud. It was 8 years ago now.
> 
> Just bought a house a year or so before and my wife was 4 months prego....all good you play the cards you are dealt. You make it work out if you want it.
> Funny now it feels harder...just makin it work.


Gotta do, whatcha gotta right, just keep your options open...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta do, whatcha gotta right, just keep your options open...


Yeah did massage and then adjustment for a while. Like 3 days a week PT for another 2. 

Massage therapy is not as awesome as you might think if your muscles are locked like rocks.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have not, I was looking at some used ones for awhile.


And right here is the best $25 you can buy for a bad back. I just bought another one as the first was starting to short out after years of use, of the exact same model.

https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Home-TENS-Muscle-Stimulator/dp/B00O9P2VLI


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah did massage and then adjustment for a while. Like 3 days a week PT for another 2.
> 
> Massage therapy is not as awesome as you might think if your muscles are locked like rocks.


A lot of the time it's just the therapist. For me I went to a sport medicine chiropractor in the area, little did I know she also runs in house masseuse as well that knew. First I would hit the hot tub to loosen the muscles, then I would hit the masseuse. Day or so later the chiropractor.....helped me a lot in those years, cost me a lot also in that career...


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 30, 2020)

Morning


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth these always make me think of you living amongst them 



https://vm.tiktok.com/J2rSsFK/


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't see surgery as good. Shots not good also. Not for me.


I exploded a disk and couldn't walk so surgery was my only option. I was eating percoset like candy and it did nothing. I would roll out of the bed and crawl to the couch. My daughter would bring me food. Dr. said 2 hrs for surgery, 4 hrs later he finished. I walked out of the hospital after a day. I've had shots 3 times, one time it made a difference. My spinal cord was pink from a piece of disk rubbing on it. I have permanent nerve damage, mostly in my right leg, my calf atrophied and the bottoms of my feet are mostly numb. I do what I can do now even if I have to rest after 15 minutes.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 30, 2020)

Back problems suck...

They told me years ago without surgery I'd be crippled.

Just Keep On Truckin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I exploded a disk and couldn't walk so surgery was my only option. I was eating percoset like candy and it did nothing. I would roll out of the bed and crawl to the couch. My daughter would bring me food. Dr. said 2 hrs for surgery, 4 hrs later he finished. I walked out of the hospital after a day. I've had shots 3 times, one time it made a difference. My spinal cord was pink from a piece of disk rubbing on it. I have permanent nerve damage, mostly in my right leg, my calf atrophied and the bottoms of my feet are mostly numb. I do what I can do now even if I have to rest after 15 minutes.


That sucks raratt. How long ago was that? 

I have two ruptured disks......I was told I was to young for surgery at the time. This was going on https://www.cdc.gov/hai/outbreaks/meningitis.html so shots where not something I wanted. I was prescribed so many different pain meds and muscle relaxers it was disgusting. They helped with the initial pain but I wanted to get away from them as fast as I could......I know I mentioned about close friends od deaths........this was right around that time also.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That sucks raratt. How long ago was that?
> 
> I have two ruptured disks......I was told I was to young for surgery at the time. This was going on https://www.cdc.gov/hai/outbreaks/meningitis.html so shots where not something I wanted. I was prescribed so many different pain meds and muscle relaxers it was disgusting. They helped with the initial pain but I wanted to get away from them as fast as I could......I know I mentioned about close friends od deaths........this was right around that time also.


1999, once I had surgery I quit the meds, and being in the military at the time their answer is 800 mg motren and flexeril, neither of which helps. It kept me from going to the desert one last time, I didn't think I could drag the chemgear so I didn't go.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> 1999


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 30, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4632900
> 
> Told the wife I would play this one... But my hands are usually too clammy to play it with its gloss neck.
> 
> Somehow I've moved over to teles


Cuz teles are better.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> 1999, once I had surgery I quit the meds, and being in the military at the time their answer is 800 mg motren and flexeril, neither of which helps. It kept me from going to the desert one last time, I didn't think I could drag the chemgear so I didn't go.


MOPP level 4 SUX!!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> And right here is the best $25 you can buy for a bad back. I just bought another one as the first was starting to short out after years of use, of the exact same model.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Home-TENS-Muscle-Stimulator/dp/B00O9P2VLI


I think @420God used one of those and it worked well for him.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 30, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Cuz teles are better. View attachment 4639515


They are.

Nice guitar


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> View attachment 4639497


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> And right here is the best $25 you can buy for a bad back. I just bought another one as the first was starting to short out after years of use, of the exact same model.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Home-TENS-Muscle-Stimulator/dp/B00O9P2VLI


It says not to use if you have metal implants; I have a couple pins in my right shoulder but I'd use the device for my lower back> Ok or not?


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 30, 2020)

OMG.... There's a petition out to change the name of my favorite restaurant...


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 30, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> They are.
> 
> Nice guitar


Thank you. I have a lot of different stuff, but 90% of my collection (electric) are teles. My acoustics are all over the place.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4639739


The purple ones sux


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It says not to use if you have metal implants; I have a couple pins in my right shoulder but I'd use the device for my lower back> Ok or not?


I have 2 metal on metal hips and I use 4 pads surrounding my lower back, inches away from my hips....and they use stim on metal implant patients in physical therapy all the time, so no worries. 

If you buy one, start out on a low setting...You won't believe the zap this thing gives with only 4 AAA batteries, and they last a long time. Truly this thing has saved me many times...I have even slept with it on a few times, turning it on every time I'd wake up. It shuts off automatically after 15 minutes.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2020)

Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev’s death sentence overturned by appeals court


Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, one of the two Boston Marathon bombers, is no longer on death row.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev’s death sentence overturned by appeals court
> 
> 
> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, one of the two Boston Marathon bombers, is no longer on death row.
> ...


I saw that, what a fuckn joke. Send him to Florida.


Let’s clear our minds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289284769306390528


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)

Goddamn hot one today . Dog days brought her A game outside to play today . She wasn’t fucking around .


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

I think Florida should be afraid of this storm, it looks pissed.


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think Florida should be afraid of this storm, it looks pissed.
> View attachment 4640801


Those big red circles look like demon eyes! This bastard is heading right for me


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think Florida should be afraid of this storm, it looks pissed.
> View attachment 4640801


Was just getting ready to post. Got an eye on it


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Was just getting ready to post. Got an eye on it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640809


A pair...lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2020)

Florida's got it made. 

Full of covid, gators, unemployment and hurricanes.

But other than that... well, it used to be fun in the '80s.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think Florida should be afraid of this storm, it looks pissed.
> View attachment 4640801


I’m seeing ovaries and full on bitch mode for sure


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think Florida should be afraid of this storm, it looks pissed.
> View attachment 4640801


Is...is that a double hurricane?


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Is...is that a double hurricane?


No, just two separate areas of convection, it isn't well organized.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> No, just two separate areas of convection, it isn't well organized.


It's getting there


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 1, 2020)

Morning lights on and I've taken my shot still 500....


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't know why but I'm having mixed feelings about giving away a cutting from my girl today.

I know she's gonna be grown to her full potential in the guys set up, she's gonna be fed well and have lots of good light.

So why do I feel like I lost a piece of me?


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 1, 2020)

I gave two away yesterday, gave that sil the two worst ones I had.

Their gonna die


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Aug 1, 2020)

I made it under 500....


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4641343


This is for Sac, we are supposed to be 99 for the next 3 days. Might need a jacket Tue and Wed, lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

__





ACTOR JIM BELUSHI TAKE VIEWERS INSIDE HIS LEGAL CANNABIS FARM IN NEW REALITY SERIES “GROWING BELUSHI” – Discovery, Inc.







corporate.discovery.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4641343


"wind chill" indeed, stay safe out there


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> "wind chill" indeed, stay safe out there


I know right. I wasn’t sure how to take that. Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

@Mrsmysunnyboy


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Mrsmysunnyboy View attachment 4641908


Mrs mysunnyboy aka wino barbie?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Mrs mysunnyboy aka wino barbie?


Yeah buddy


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Mrsmysunnyboy View attachment 4641908


Happy B-Day!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 2, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah buddy


Happy B-day


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

I haven't picked my nose since the pandemic started. I want to pick it really bad sometimes. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

Just got done talking to my neighbor in the back yard. Realized my fly was open.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> Just got done talking to my neighbor in the back yard. Realized my fly was open.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

And it probably goes without saying, but I was really high at the time.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

Anyone have any idea how much I can sell a Faux Eames chair for? Black leather with oak wood back. Real Eames chair for reference


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> Anyone have any idea how much I can sell a Faux Eames chair for? Black leather with oak wood back. Real Eames chair for reference


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

No really. I got a fake Eames chair that I want to sell. Seeking asking price advice from stoners.


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> Just got done talking to my neighbor in the back yard. Realized my fly was open.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

There was an opportunity to directly view my crotch hole. Not sure if it happened. Neighbor has a good poker face.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> No really. I got a fake Eames chair that I want to sell. Seeking asking price advice from stoners.


$15 . If your lucky you might get that . Hopefully no one puts their nose down on the seat to smell it . Might get rather embarrassing . I can only imagine how horrific it must smell with your repulsive habits.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> $15 . If your lucky you might get that . Hopefully no one puts their nose down on the seat to smell it . Might get rather embarrassing . I can only imagine how horrific it must smell with your repulsive habits.


Excuse me? My ass hygiene is impeccable. Easily the cleanest butthole in town. The chair smells like leather. 

A real Eames chair goes for 5 stacks. $15 is absurdly low ball. You are highly underestimating the cachet this chair has. Its space age bachelor pad material. A timeless work of art. You can take your $15, turn them into singles and stuff every one of them up your asshole.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> No really. I got a fake Eames chair that I want to sell. Seeking asking price advice from stoners.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> Excuse me? My ass hygiene is impeccable. Easily the cleanest butthole in town. The chair smells like leather.
> 
> A real Eames chair goes for 5 stacks. $15 is absurdly low ball. You are highly underestimating the cachet this chair has. Its space age bachelor pad material. A timeless work of art. You can take your $15, turn them into singles and stuff every one of them up your asshole.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

I see all y'all turnt to haters real quick. Very disappointing. 

Meanwhile I have people blowing up my PM with cash offers for my fake Eames and women are showing me their boobs because "they like my style". Top offer is currently $375. Best boobs go to @secret_user with a mighty fine rack.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 2, 2020)

Gonna get a lil rain.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Gonna get a lil rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay safe


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4642390


Love the yorkie!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 2, 2020)

Well damnit... Worked on the daughters vehicle this morning.

She got stranded at the dollar store, key wouldn't turn off and the shifter wouldn't release.

I was thinking the rack or ignition actuator, I'm obsolete that s*** was different
Also lost signal lights, headlights, and ac..

A new switch didn't help. But I've go it drivable so she can take it to somebody more up date


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Love the yorkie!


I'll raise you a doxi


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I'll raise you a doxi


I'll see your doxi and raise you a Silky!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Love the yorkie!





BobBitchen said:


> I'll raise you a doxi


How about a little of both 
My wire hair and my yorkie mix



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How about a little of both
> My wire hair and my yorkie mix
> 
> View attachment 4642482
> ...


He has a lot of my silky, Tino in his face

I am definitely not a dog groomer, poor guy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He has a lot of my silky, Tino in his face
> View attachment 4642497


He sure does. It's the eyes! 
My boy needs a haircut 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> He sure does. It's the eyes!
> My boy needs a haircut
> 
> SH420


I love his coloring. He looks like he could be a handful (Tino is).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I love his coloring. He looks like he could be a handful (Tino is).


He's actually a really good dog! A total lover, cuddler. He loves to go for runs, he's really really fast. What surprises me is he can have crazy energy but he's not wild. The wire hair is the wild one.
They're both a lot of fun.
OB is the wire hair and chewie (chewbacca) is the yorkie. His name definitely fits him other than not being 7ft tall

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

Here is Paulie detoxing a massive paralytic dose of pure belly cuddle.

He gets to see the groomer Friday.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is Paulie detoxing a massive paralytic dose of pure belly cuddle.
> 
> He gets to see the groomer Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4642554


My cockers have appointments too... in September! WTF? Our mobile groomer is completely booked. Hoping for a cancellation. 
Poor boy already going blind, and the hair isn't helping 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

You guys share dog clones too?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys share dog clones too?


I’m dipping Paulie’s left hind foot in silver. I figure I’ll have pup seeds by November.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m dipping Paulie’s left hind foot in silver. I figure I’ll have pup seeds by November.


I bet they trim up well...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet they trim up well...


He’ll look so good after Friday defoliation


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is Paulie detoxing a massive paralytic dose of pure belly cuddle.
> 
> He gets to see the groomer Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4642554


He still looks great


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 2, 2020)

Wife and I rode to bellcow lake this afternoon just to have a smoke.

Had just missed three showers. Pavement was still wet, was a cool ride.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4642674
> 
> Wife and I rode to bellcow lake this afternoon just to have a smoke.
> 
> Had just missed three showers. Pavement was still wet, was a cool ride.


I wonder how many showers I can miss before folks start to complain.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My cockers have appointments too... in September! WTF? Our mobile groomer is completely booked. Hoping for a cancellation.
> Poor boy already going blind, and the hair isn't helping
> 
> View attachment 4642559
> ...


Can you just trim their bangs a bit? BTW that's what I tried to do and it turned into a hatchet job LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

Actually mamashark already took scissors to his face and the other. That was before we trimmed him up. 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually mamashark already took scissors to his face and the other. That was before we trimmed him up.
> View attachment 4642897
> 
> 
> SH420


She did a good job, just follow his line along the nose and over his eyes and get him to a groomer which is my plan with Tino, except he also needs to see the awake dentist.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2020)

I got into a jar from the very back of storage that I grew out for someone else’s needs that I forgot about .Dont like it makes me feel disconnected & not in tune .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I got into a jar from the very back of storage that I grew out for someone else’s needs that I forgot about .Dont like it makes me feel disconnected & not in tune .


Bummer, get rid of it!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bummer, get rid of it!


Agreed , and she is gone except the hold over qt jar for company .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Agreed , and she is gone except the hold over qt jar for company .


Grow more


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Grow more


 Think that’s the BEST ADVICE any 1 who grows can give to a kinder spirit ,Agree 10 fold !!!!!! Grow MORE ,yes sir


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Think that’s the BEST ADVICE any 1 who grows can give to a kinder spirit ,Agree 10 fold !!!!!! Grow MORE ,yes sir


Trust me, you can never grow enough LOL


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 3, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 3, 2020)

Flying Penis @ 1:25


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4643473


Super cute skates, love the color.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 3, 2020)

Damnit, my shop vac died......


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4643473


With all the safety gear they have, they don't have butt pads...


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 3, 2020)

Penus


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> With all the safety gear they have, they don't have butt pads...


LOL yeah they do! Back in the '90's I was a rep for many company's in the skate industry from boards to fruit booters....think the name was "crash pads" on the padded shorts.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 3, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Damnit, my shop vac died......


Somehow I’ve managed to accumulate a small collection, wanna borrow one of mine?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

The Apple fire east of Riverside is maybe 80 miles upwind of me. It must be a massive blaze, judging by the sky. The air has that vanilla-ish smell of burning forest. It is very windy today in SoCal, which with the heat must be a cadmium-played mother*ucker for the firefighters.
View east,
view north


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Apple fire east of Riverside is maybe 80 miles upwind of me. It must be a massive blaze, judging by the sky. The air has that vanilla-ish smell of burning forest. It is very windy today in SoCal, which with the heat must be a cadmium-played mother*ucker for the firefighters.
> View east,
> view north
> 
> ...


Apple fire: https://www.fire.ca.gov/incidents/2020/7/31/apple-fire/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2020)

Stitches out tomorrow morning YES


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

Sunset.



Firemoon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2020)

new species in my state, nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> new species in my state, nice.
> View attachment 4644071


Lyme sucks! But the other coinfections are worse


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 4, 2020)

My brother has had lymes since 1986 
good morning from Gainesville


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My brother has had lymes since 1986
> good morning from Gainesville View attachment 4644080


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> new species in my state, nice.
> View attachment 4644071


With a name like that -
Round’em up and head’em out!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4644149


Begs the question “HOW dead?”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Massive explosion in Beirut perhaps an hour ago. The sheer size of the Wilson cloud (the cloudy ball expanding at the speed of sound) suggests maybe a hundred tons of high explosive.






Only non-nuclear event I’ve seen that compares was the rehearsal for Trinity, which used 89 tons of Composition B (a castable mix of TNT and RDX).


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 4, 2020)

Still can't believe the lakes gone....

They've gated the entrance I almost bet after they sell the land off they will fix the lake and poorboye like me will not be welcome anymore.

Was only like 10 miles down the road, and it was free.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Massive explosion in Beirut perhaps an hour ago. The sheer size of the Wilson cloud (the cloudy ball expanding at the speed of sound) suggests maybe a hundred tons of high explosive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap.....talk about leveling a block or so...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

OMG  






Here she is... VENOM! @charlena.aquino #venom ￼￼￼￼#cosplay #worldstar... | TikTok


365.1K Likes, 16.9K Comments. TikTok video from Charlena Aquino (@charlenaaquino_gnc): "Here she is... VENOM! @charlena.aquino #venom ￼￼￼￼#cosplay #worldstar #viral #fyp #foryoupage #longtongue #teen #Challenge #bestvideo #followme￼". Venom - Ricky Marano.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Massive explosion in Beirut perhaps an hour ago. The sheer size of the Wilson cloud (the cloudy ball expanding at the speed of sound) suggests maybe a hundred tons of high explosive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vid doesn’t work for me, let’s try another.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Vid doesn’t work for me, let’s try another.


They’re saying it was a fireworks factory


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re saying it was a fireworks factory


Yeah, apparently it followed an explosion 15 seconds prior.

Another vid. Some angles show the first blast center surrounded by flashes and sparkles from fireworks. I’m surprised stored fireworks could produce what looks like a genuine detonation, the defining action of high explosives.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah, apparently it followed an explosion 15 seconds prior.
> 
> Another vid. Some angles show the first blast center surrounded by flashes and sparkles from fireworks. I’m surprised stored fireworks could produce what looks like a genuine detonation, the defining action of high explosives.


some reports are saying there was confiscated explosive material there as well.....

*Explosion caused by "confiscated high explosive material," Lebanese official says*








Lebanon's capital city rocked by explosion


A massive explosion has rocked the port area of Lebanon's capital, Beirut. Follow here for live updates.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> some reports are saying there was confiscated explosive material there as well.....
> 
> *Explosion caused by "confiscated high explosive material," Lebanese official says*
> 
> ...


That helps. Most fireworks are based on black powder, which is the poster child for low explosive. I wondered if they were using chlorate or perchlorate, both of which can detonate.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That helps. Most fireworks are based on black powder, which is the poster child for low explosive. I wondered if they were using chlorate or perchlorate, both of which can detonate.


if that was fireworks, that was a big ass one to go up

now they're kinda saying they don't know what went up, they're also trying to do the blame game too now.......

this remind me of the china blast in tangin, but that was at night and a heck of a lot larger


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> if that was fireworks, that was a big ass one to go up
> 
> now they're kinda saying they don't know what went up, they're also trying to do the blame game too now.......
> 
> this remind me of the china blast in tangin, but that was at night and a heck of a lot larger


A good read









Largest artificial non-nuclear explosions - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 4, 2020)

Right after I got out of the national guards my unit was activated to pull guard around a magazine explosion.

It was bad, took days to find everybody..

I spent one hole summer there hanging out with the owner as a kid, was just like two blocks from my aunt's farm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

you could see it peeling the roofs off buildings as the shock wave moved


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you could see it peeling the roofs off buildings as the shock wave moved


yep the one in China was actually worse overall with it's destruction.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep the one in China was actually worse overall with it's destruction.....


I can't believe they allow explosive things like that to be in heavy residential areas.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't believe they allow explosive things like that to be in heavy residential areas.


Lol, you’d be surprised at what lurks in urban environments. Hell, north americas worst nuclear disaster occurred in Chatsworth, California, In 1959 and hardly anyone even knows about it.

It’s such a coverup, that California continues to resist turning it into a superfund site.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol, you’d be surprised at what lurks in urban environments. Hell, north americas worst nuclear disaster occurred in Chatsworth, California, In 1959 and hardly anyone even knows about it.
> 
> It’s such a coverup, that California continues to resist turning it into a superfund site.


Nope never heard of it. After we had the big explosion ten years ago they banned new propane filling stations from being built in residential areas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> OMG


IKR!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope never heard of it. After we had the big explosion ten years ago they banned new propane filling stations from being built in residential areas.


Crazy when I was a teen I worked at a materials yard (like lumber and bricks and gravel) between that and a industrial gas supply (soda gas to acetylene) I have filled many propane tanks. Crazy how many people don't think and light a cig or something stupid like that! I never liked that feeling.......a cilinder is a fucking missle with no direction.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR!!


!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Crazy when I was a teen I worked at a materials yard (like lumber and bricks and gravel) between that and a industrial gas supply (soda gas to acetylene) I have filled many propane tanks. Crazy how many people don't think and light a cig or something stupid like that! I never liked that feeling.......a cilinder is a fucking missle with no direction.


Probably didn't know or not thinking. There was news story a while ago about people smoking in their car while transporting propane cylinders. It didn't end very well for them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

People are stupid


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Crazy when I was a teen I worked at a materials yard (like lumber and bricks and gravel) between that and a industrial gas supply (soda gas to acetylene) I have filled many propane tanks. Crazy how many people don't think and light a cig or something stupid like that! I never liked that feeling.......a cilinder is a fucking missle with no direction.


I had a weekend job at a hardware store when I was 15. I think I learned to fill propane tanks on day 2.lol
I delivered propane for a while and having a tank pop off will certainly get your attention. Lol. Oh and fire department, they come too


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I had a weekend job at a hardware store when I was 15. I think I learned to fill propane tanks on day 2.lol
> I delivered propane for a while and having a tank pop off will certainly get your attention. Lol. Oh and fire department, they come too


LOL one day at the gas supply all the burst discs on the C02 tanks started to pop! A new guy over filled and when it starts to warm up in the tank the pressure comes up. Like 100 tanks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably didn't know or not thinking. There was news story a while ago about people smoking in their car while transporting propane cylinders. It didn't end very well for them.


Here's what happens when you leave a full scuba tank in a hot car.



No smoking required.

In this same vein:
Living in St. Louis where Anhydrous Ammonia theft is rampant for meth production I heard of a couple of dudes traveling down the interstate when a fire extinguisher filled with the stuff blew - that's the last trip they ever took.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's what happens when you leave a full scuba tank in a hot car.
> 
> View attachment 4644509
> 
> No smoking required.


Did the person survive?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's what happens when you leave a full scuba tank in a hot car.
> 
> View attachment 4644509
> 
> ...


Here's what happens when you leave pillsbury rolls in a hot car.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did the person survive?


Not sure - google'd it.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

Dude name B Nuts (name is Bryan, he hears voices...Hence the nickname B Nuts) was huffing butane in his car and decided to light a cigarette...lol. He survived


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

this guy got lucky in Beriut, talk bout a close call


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol, you’d be surprised at what lurks in urban environments. Hell, north americas worst nuclear disaster occurred in Chatsworth, California, In 1959 and hardly anyone even knows about it.
> 
> It’s such a coverup, that California continues to resist turning it into a superfund site.


I remember that, I was 9 and lived in Burbank. It was very hush-hush, I think it was blamed on a gas explosion, that set fire to the surrounding brush/trees of the undeveloped land, kept folks away from area and it dropped out of the news cycle quickly. Since it was basically in the wild land folks didn't give it too much thought .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2020)

This is the facility a year before:


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks Meta, hadn't thought of that in years. It was quite a place, the LA areas Area 51
https://data.nbcstations.com/national/KNBC/la-nuclear-secret/


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's what happens when you leave a full scuba tank in a hot car.
> 
> View attachment 4644509
> 
> No smoking required.


Poor stang


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I remember that, I was 9 and lived in Burbank. It was very hush-hush, I think it was blamed on a gas explosion, that set fire to the surrounding brush/trees of the undeveloped land, kept folks away from area and it dropped out of the news cycle quickly. Since it was basically in the wild land folks didn't give it too much thought .


Been to the gate of the site plenty of times, I used to like to inform people about Californias Chernobyl, and then take them to gate of the actual site and turn around...Then one time they blocked my car in and asked me why I keep coming back...lol...that was the last time i tried that...lol

Yeah my pops lived in Van Nuys during the event. He was 11. Legit the largest release of nuclear material in North America, although they really dont know HOW much, because they had no equipment in which to measure the release of the material into the atmosphere. 

I mean, they still have a large portion of Chatsworth fenced off because of toxic levels of radioactive Cesium 137, Strontium 90, Plutonium a couple feet below topsoil, as well as plenty of PCBs, dioxins, Mercury, Chromium-6 and PCEs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep, it was a research facility they tested different types of reactors, rocket engines and early energy weapons. A veritable mad scientists playroom. The cause was an experimental sodium reactor and they had had many problems and small incidents before the big meltdown


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, it was a research facility they tested different types of reactors, rocket engines and early energy weapons. A veritable mad scientists playroom. The cause was an experimental sodium reactor and they had had many problems and small incidents before the big meltdown


Yeah, I think the sodium leaked into the lubricant that cooled the bearings for the turbines that pumped it around the nuclear reactor, and it turned into a solid substance that prevented the reactor from being cooled by the sodium resulting in a meltdown.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I think the sodium leaked into the lubricant that cooled the bearings for the turbines that pumped it around the nuclear reactor, and it turned into a solid substance that prevented the reactor from being cooled by the sodium resulting in a meltdown.


Oops!


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2020)

took my first hard fall today. At least my son was kind enough to give me a band aid


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> took my first hard fall today. At least my son was kind enough to give me a band aid


Took my first hard fall on my ebike last night! Bumped my knee pretty bad and I have road rash from my knee to the bottom of my shin. Still loving my bike tho! Better believe as soon as I can walk again, I’ll be back on it.

but seriously, how does someone get road rash on their shin? Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Took my first hard fall on my ebike last night! Bumped my knee pretty bad and I have road rash from my knee to the bottom of my shin. Still loving my bike tho! Better believe as soon as I can walk again, I’ll be back on it.
> 
> but seriously, how does someone get road rash on their shin? Lol


Curbs.

Nature’s abrasive overachievers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Curbs.
> 
> Nature’s abrasive overachievers.


Everything is an abrasive if you hit it right!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 4, 2020)

All those smells while riding, coming home from Stillwater this evening riding down the 4 lane highway I rode through a smoke cloud of weed.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Curbs.
> 
> Nature’s abrasive overachievers.


Ask Gary Busey.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> All those smells while riding, coming home from Stillwater this evening riding down the 4 lane highway I rode through a smoke cloud of weed.


That was one of the things I noticed when I rode.
These momentary smell images.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Curbs.
> 
> Nature’s abrasive overachievers.


Yeah, not too enthusiastic about curbs...

However, I somehow managed this feat on flat ground with my feet ground flat



Hehe, I can get two fingers in my hole... hehe

























Penis


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

Also, I didn’t have any bandages large enough to cover the surface area of the wound, so I used medical tape to fasten a diaper to my leg...surprisingly contoured to the bend of my knee, and then all the way down my shin, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, not too enthusiastic about curbs...
> 
> However, I somehow managed this feat on flat ground with my feet ground flat
> 
> ...


Oh man you shredded those! 

Sometimes ya gotta bleed to remember your still living!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Also, I didn’t have any bandages large enough to cover the surface area of the wound, so I used medical tape to fasten a diaper to my leg...surprisingly contoured to the bend of my knee, and then all the way down my shin, lol.


That's probably gonna stick like a mofo!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man you shredded those!
> 
> Sometimes ya gotta bleed to remember your still living!


Yeah, lol...uh in 2015 I was downhill long boarding when I took a tumble at 45 mph...resulting in a shoulder in 5 pieces, and a nice titanium rod complete with 7 pins


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's probably gonna stick like a mofo!


Sometimes you gotta bleed to remember you’re still living...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, lol...uh in 2015 I was downhill long boarding when I took a tumble at 45 mph...resulting in a shoulder in 5 pieces, and a nice titanium rod complete with 7 pins


I was going to recommend tegaderm to prevent scaring from your road rash but never mind.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was going to recommend tegaderm to prevent scaring from your road rash but never mind.


I love to go fast and play hard, I’m ok with what happens for the most part.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes you gotta bleed to remember you’re still living...


LOL let it breath man! Your not gonna bleed out from some rash bud!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL let it breath man! Your not gonna bleed out from some rash bud!


I have my kid today and tomorrow, gotta be ready for anything, can’t have her throwing dirt on an oozing wound when we’re playing in the yard. No, Thursday is dry out day. Till then, bandaged, and I’ll shower it off so it doesn’t stick


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I have my kid today and tomorrow, gotta be ready for anything, can’t have her throwing dirt on an oozing wound when we’re playing in the yard. No, Thursday is dry out day. Till then, bandaged, and I’ll shower it off so it doesn’t stick


Expect the wounds to be magnets! It's like kids know where it hurts lol 

Is it a big one? Hehe not that leg.....


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Also, I didn’t have any bandages large enough to cover the surface area of the wound, so I used medical tape to fasten a diaper to my leg...surprisingly contoured to the bend of my knee, and then all the way down my shin, lol.


I use baby wipes
For everything tbh I still buy them and we’re not in diapers anymore


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> I use baby wipes
> For everything tbh I still buy them and we’re not in diapers anymore


It's funny the little tricks you learn with kids lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> I use baby wipes
> For everything tbh I still buy them and we’re not in diapers anymore


Looks like that one's gonna sting a little later on. 

Careful out there especially with your hands/wrist, rolli needs you

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> I use baby wipes
> For everything tbh I still buy them and we’re not in diapers anymore


Eh not that bad

So umm got any salt....just asking..


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> I use baby wipes
> For everything tbh I still buy them and we’re not in diapers anymore


Baptized in blood, NOW you own those skates. Before this, you were just borrowing them from yourself. 

You a badass! Congrats on the real estate too!!!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 5, 2020)

Morning, l made this.


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2020)

Delta breeze is strong enough to push some of the marine layer all the way into the valley, nice respite from baking for a couple days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2020)

Shooting silly putty sounds fun!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2020)

Fire NW of here. Stagecoach Fire?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4645701View attachment 4645712View attachment 4645713View attachment 4645716View attachment 4645728


Nice coloring, how's the fire?


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice coloring, how's the fire?


Not much in the news, mostly older stuff, with one article ending on “Kern County Fire is not releasing much info”.
But much less smoke this morning.
It’s cooler and less windy today, which should help the firefighters.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not much in the news, mostly older stuff, with one article ending on “Kern County Fire is not releasing much info”.
> But much less smoke this morning.
> It’s cooler and less windy today, which should help the firefighters.







__





2022 Fire Season Outlook







www.fire.ca.gov


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 6, 2020)

Gardening... I swore as a kid I would never work in another garden.

My parents always had a small garden until I was around 13 when Dad bought a farm and tilled up the a 3-acre feedlot behind the barn.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 6, 2020)

Don't know wat was worse, pulling weeds, or getting up at 4 to milk the cow


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, lol...uh in 2015 I was downhill long boarding when I took a tumble at 45 mph...resulting in a shoulder in 5 pieces, and a nice titanium rod complete with 7 pins


Didn't you have a video of a looooong downhill run on the board?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Aug 6, 2020)

Any body remember drinking real hole milk with the cream still in it

A hole different experience than drinking that 2% White Water


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Any body remember drinking real hole milk with the cream still in it
> 
> A hole different experience than drinking that 2% White Water


Wholy hell, that was a lifetime ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Any body remember drinking real hole milk with the cream still in it
> 
> A hole different experience than drinking that 2% White Water


On the East Coast, mid-60s all I saw was “pasteurized and homogenized”.

It was on vacation in Vienna that I encountered whole milk in a bag. That stuff would throw a rim of cream.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Any body remember drinking real hole milk with the cream still in it. A hole different experience than drinking that 2% White Water





cannabineer said:


> On the East Coast, mid-60s all I saw was “pasteurized and homogenized”. It was on vacation in Vienna that I encountered whole milk in a bag. That stuff would throw a rim of cream.


I remember getting milk in glass bottles that the milkman delivered to the house (bread man also delivered). Cream was at the top of the bottle. This was mid to late 50's


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 6, 2020)

I remember the milk man.

Back then they poured that white water down the drain, wasn't anybody stupid enough to buy it

It be like buying weed after it's been blasted


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2020)

I have access to raw milk cow or sheep. Even the stuff in the grocery store only comes from about 1/2 hr away.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't you have a video of a looooong downhill run on the board?


I do...lol. But we don't watch those videos anymore, cause they make me want to get back on the longboard...lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

“Jim’s Special” from a local drive-in.

It’s their version of the big mac - only WAY better.

(@Bobby schmeckle may recognize my favorite roach clip.)


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> “Jim’s Special” from a local drive-in.
> View attachment 4646283
> It’s their version of the big mac - only WAY better.
> 
> (@Bobby schmeckle may recognize my favorite roach clip.)


I fapped


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Any body remember drinking real hole milk with the cream still in it
> 
> A hole different experience than drinking that 2% White Water


Remember shaking the bottle so everyone would get an equal share of the cream?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Remember shaking the bottle so everyone would get an equal share of the cream?
> View attachment 4646312


Not at lil bb's house, mom would use that every morning for her coffee!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> “Jim’s Special” from a local drive-in.
> View attachment 4646283
> It’s their version of the big mac - only WAY better.
> 
> (@Bobby schmeckle may recognize my favorite roach clip.)


are those... hackle pliers?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Any body remember drinking real hole milk with the cream still in it
> 
> A hole different experience than drinking that 2% White Water


Yeah, my extended family had a dairy farm. You go to the chiller room and get a straight ladle full absolutely ice cold, heaven


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2020)

I hated those little specks of cream on my corn flakes as a kid. 


The things that upsetted me (one of). True makings of an asshole.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> are those... hackle pliers?


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Any body remember drinking real hole milk with the cream still in it
> 
> A hole different experience than drinking that 2% White Water


Yep, and it was delivered by the milkman. Truck would roll up around 6 am, he carries a metal basket with 6 quart bottles and exchanged it with the basket with 6 empties by the front door. My sister and I would vie to open the bottle cuz you'd get to lick solid cream from the lid


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

The large structure that partially survived a nearfield kiloton blast in Beirut was the main grain silo. It was near empty, but it still constituted a large percentage of Lebanon’s grain storage capacity.

In the blast, this structure caused the rectangular “window” in the Wilson cloud just behind the Mach front (shockwave’s leading surface).


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Smoke this evening. Not like yesterday though.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh my
Wind + smoke + mountains = cool wave patterns


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah buddy


Don't call me by my girls name


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Don't call me by my girls name


Ducking new smartphone and my fingers are fat. Was gonna make a funny joke


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 6, 2020)

I meant fucking


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I meant fucking







-- edit -- 
You can edit your post.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I meant fucking


Mallarding


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mallarding


Autodumb


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't know why but I'm having mixed feelings about giving away a cutting from my girl today.
> 
> I know she's gonna be grown to her full potential in the guys set up, she's gonna be fed well and have lots of good light.
> 
> So why do I feel like I lost a piece of me?


I used to be like that, now every time I give anyone an exodus cut, I think about how I am more likely to get her back should the worst happen in my personal setup.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2020)

things are going well at work, which means here on riu. 
also my other job.

gunna take the weekend semi off, which means ill probably not take it off at all. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2020)

This is serious!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

want!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I meant fucking


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2020)

Pontoon Porch
@Aeroknow


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 7, 2020)

Someone told me it's national bro day.
Didn't bother to verify, I'm just going with it.... bro.






SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Someone told me it's national bro day.
> Didn't bother to verify, I'm just going with it.... bro.
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually International beer day, and National water balloon day.








Bro





































Bro-penis












































Penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Bro!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2020)

Apparently, tomorrow is "National Sneak some Zucchini onto your Neighbors Porch" day

hehe



Penis


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2020)

Day drinking planned..

10.6%


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Apparently, tomorrow is "National Sneak some Zucchini onto your Neighbors Porch" day
> 
> hehe
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice!


Peter Piper Picked a Peck of Pickled Peckers?


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Apparently, tomorrow is "National Sneak some Zucchini onto your Neighbors Porch" day


Good, my fridge is getting full... just picked two more this morning, one has a bulbous head...???

























Penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Peter Piper Picked a Peck of Pickled Peckers?


How Many Pickled Peckers Can Peter Put In His Purdy Mouth?


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Aug 7, 2020)

Wish I had something better to do.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

FYI:








Marijuana may be dangerous for those with heart disease — but experts say we 'desperately need research'


A new scientific statement from the American Heart Association is shedding light on the potential dangers of marijuana use for those with cardiac issues.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 7, 2020)

My favorite hat


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2020)

So I catch a bit of movement out of my office window this morning ~ thinking my Fox might be back I sneak up really close & stand up about 2 feet from this little guy. 
A 2 year old foraging for salmon berries that Momma just kicked out no doubt but coffee was not necessary after that encounter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So I catch a bit of movement out of my office window this morning ~ thinking my Fox might be back I sneak up really close & stand up about 2 feet from this little guy.
> A 2 year old foraging for salmon berries that Momma just kicked out no doubt but coffee was not necessary after that encounter.
> 
> View attachment 4647066View attachment 4647067View attachment 4647068


 That's a big brown fox! LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's a big brown fox! LOL


But he's not jumping over this lazy dog's back!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But he's not jumping over this lazy dog's back!


LOL did you see my first comment?!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah & the old typing practice lesson went running through my head.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My favorite hatView attachment 4647012


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Day drinking planned..
> View attachment 4646933
> 10.6%


Nice, have you had Epic Brewery, Big Bad Baptist? You might enjoy that one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah & the old typing practice lesson went running through my head.


Repetition works.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2020)

OMG, I get so little time these days for browsing on here.
I now have a team of 3 young guys helping my build LED grow lights for the local market.

Seen in the picture are two brothers, they are the sons of an old rasta who I have known and been smoking with for longer than either of them has been alive. He even went to the cannabis expo with me last year, so they are a bit like my sons.

We just fetched that big arse drill to make things go smoother in the shop.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, have you had Epic Brewery, Big Bad Baptist? You might enjoy that one.


I have not. I’ll look for it next trip to Bev Mo
Tnx


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

Morning


----------



## lokie (Aug 8, 2020)

road trip

deception 
anger
disappointment 
crowds
rain
camping
poor wifi 
anguish 

FAMILY 

These Mother Fuckers are not ready for the next 3 days.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 8, 2020)

Saturday


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2020)

The sausage slug looks fun! 




I may have to break out my handloading equipment!


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The sausage slug looks fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tao fledermaus is on my subs and I don't even shoot anymore... (ps a Fledermaus is a bat)


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

Ever fired a big boomer? 

I was a junkie for a long time

A recoil Junkie.

I had to have a 454 Casull

I fired the mighty 500 Smith & Wesson

Can shoot a 44 magnum all day long


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Ever fired a big boomer?
> 
> I was a junkie for a long time
> 
> ...


My heavies are a .454, a .45-70 Contender, and a 500 Linebaugh five-holer. I’ve fired a .475 Linebaugh loaded max.

I dislike kicky long guns though. Anything heavier than an SKS was a pain.

A work colleague named the Contender “the noisy cricket” after the weapon in MIB. It was loud enough to make everybody at the range stop and look. It also reared like a pissed charger. 405s at about 1620 fps, chronoed.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

ever have to go fishing for deer?


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My heavies are a .454, a .45-70 Contender, and a 500 Linebaugh five-holer. I’ve fired a .475 Linebaugh loaded max.
> 
> I dislike kicky long guns though. Anything heavier than an SKS was a pain.
> 
> A work colleague named the Contender “the noisy cricket” after the weapon in MIB. It was loud enough to make everybody at the range stop and look. It also reared like a pissed charger. 405s at about 1620 fps, chronoed.


I bought a 300 Magnum just to see how hard it kicked, after found all those military relics I was kind of disappointed.

Bought the 7 mm Magnum for the same reason.

Neither one of them stayed round for deer season to come around. I'm in love with my 270, I named it remmylou


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Bought the 7 mm Magnum


That I have one of, Ruger M77 with a Bushnell 6X9.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

I once found 5 rifles under my bed I had forgotten about


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> That I have one of, Ruger M77 with a Bushnell 6X9.


I'm a big 7mm fan, lots of bullet weights for reloading.

can't tell you how many deer I've taken with the home built 7mm Mauser.
Paid like 40 bucks too numrich for a brand new Barrel, used a Yugo m48 for the action


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Ever fired a big boomer?
> 
> I was a junkie for a long time
> 
> ...


30.30 pistol


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The sausage slug looks fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The food and titanium are sweet


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 8, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Ever fired a big boomer?
> 
> I was a junkie for a long time
> 
> ...


44 mag / 10mm


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I'm a big 7mm fan, lots of bullet weights for reloading.
> 
> can't tell you how many deer I've taken with the home built 7mm Mauser.
> Paid like 40 bucks too numrich for a brand new Barrel, used a Yugo m48 for the action


I bought an 8mm Turkish Mauser when the market was flooded with them.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

Just caught this guy chillin in the front yard.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just caught this guy chillin in the front yard.
> 
> View attachment 4648178


He(?) moved like 2 feet.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> He(?) moved like 2 feet.
> 
> View attachment 4648182


All that slobbin’ about sure does raise an appetite. Here is shameless bunny grazing on the one living thing in the yard.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> He(?) moved like 2 feet.
> 
> View attachment 4648182


What was Paulie's response?


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

Rabbit taste like fried chicken yum yum


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 8, 2020)

I remember having to walk 15 miles to the store through the snow the trade eggs for 22 shells

If I didn't have two rabbits forevey round I better bring in the switch with me


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What was Paulie's response?


Pristine undiluted apathy.

#0fux


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m doing a bit of a calumny against young prince Paulie. I took him to the groomers of doom yesterday (he really hates baths, which they noticed at once). They did such a fine job though.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 9, 2020)

Morning


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2020)

@doublejj @cannabineer 








BMW Reportedly Working on 1000-HP Electric M5


The next-generation M5 could also have a 750-hp hybrid variant powered by a twin-turbo V-8 paired with electric motors.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2020)

told myself I didn't need gloves while chopping some Habaneros for a sweet & spicy BBQ sauce this morning...

wrong


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> told myself I didn't need gloves while chopping some Habaneros for a sweet & spicy BBQ sauce this morning...
> 
> wrong


Whatever you do, do not touch the weiner

























dog.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> told myself I didn't need gloves while chopping some Habaneros for a sweet & spicy BBQ sauce this morning...
> 
> wrong


I did that a few weeks back! Started cutting them up and thought "shit, forgot gloves....ah it'll be fine" scrubbed real good...little bit later


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2020)

That's why I always wear gloves when I touch my pepper.












































Penis

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Whatever you do, do not touch the weiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


>


I’ll never teach Paulie that. He kills all the water I send at his face.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll never teach Paulie that. He kills all the water I send at his face.


My wiener kills water too. Usually straight from the hose. It's funny to watch. He's waterlogged himself a few times so we are careful with him. 



Back to touching your eyes after habanero peppers

@BobBitchen @DarkWeb 

Something like this? 



SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My wiener kills water too. Usually straight from the hose. It's funny to watch. He's waterlogged himself a few times so we are careful with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T drink beer and cut up hot peppers...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My wiener kills water too. Usually straight from the hose. It's funny to watch. He's waterlogged himself a few times so we are careful with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@shrxhky420 
I tried milk....soaked my hands in it......and a shot glass to the eye. It didn't really help


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420
> I tried milk....soaked my hands in it......and a shot glass to the eye. It didn't really help


Literally laughed out loud 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> DON'T drink beer and cut up hot peppers...


Used to keep a 6 pack of this stuff on hand for the brave! Went out to AZ years back for a wedding. Grabbed it out in cave creek. It was ok once.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @doublejj @cannabineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me in a 750hp car?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Me in a 750hp car?


And we have liftoff!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 9, 2020)

It's officialI feel like shit...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @shrxhky420
> I tried milk....soaked my hands in it......and a shot glass to the eye. It didn't really help


It's because you didn't use the finest Cambodian breast milk 



SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone else love these


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's because you didn't use the finest Cambodian breast milk
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648750View attachment 4648751
> ...


I'm gonna see if that works next time....soon....



Ok just thought of something funny......eye wash station.......straight from the teat!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Anyone else love these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Anyone else love these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sugar coma to me....


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 9, 2020)

Damnit, I don't know if I'm sick or high, only ate half my breakfast this morning.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

If you roll YAHTZEE on your last roll is the game over or do you get to roll again for the bonus ? Ginger saying “tough titty” game over !!! my point is game can’t end if your last roll is Yahtzee ,you get a shot @ the bonus Yahtzee and you keep rolling if u keep hitting Yahtzee !


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Damnit, I don't know if I'm sick or high, only ate half my breakfast this morning.


I'd say sick, only hallucinogenics ever cut my appetite


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> If you roll YAHTZEE on your last roll is the game over or do you get to roll again for the bonus ? Ginger saying “tough titty” game over !!! my point is game can’t end if your last roll is Yahtzee ,you get a shot @ the bonus Yahtzee and you keep rolling if u keep hitting Yahtzee !


Never played it.






Seems proper to keep rolling to a complete end to all roll possibilities.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

Fuck , not shitting on you ! How are u voicing on something you’ve never done ? I’m looking for an official ruling and your just talking to talk !! Some people’s KIDS


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Fuck , not shitting on you ! How are u voicing on something you’ve never done ? I’m looking for an official ruling and your just talking to talk !! Some people’s KIDS


Logic dictates that as long as there is a possibility to win the roll should continue.

In this case it does not matter as you will still be a loser.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

Damn ,flawed logic is the epicenter of today’s youth .Hurts my heart .


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Damn ,flawed logic is the epicenter of today’s youth .Hurts my heart .
> 
> Edit: It was never about winning or losing (the game was won ) It was about the continuance of play on a Yahtzee . Again my point is you rolled it keep fucking going til you dont(on a heater ) The cooler ginger said,”naw game over “ I thought that was FUCKED !!
> 
> Last edited: 3 minutes ago


so you lost already and are arguing for the chance to be a colossal loser?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

Dude ,you gotta fucking stop !!! You are talking out of your ASS on something you’ve never done or know what you are talking about , I respect your heart but that’s bout it .why I edited my last post . 

Your making assumptions on winning and losing on a WON game . My question was on the the continuation of game play on a last roll Yahtzee . My point is roll the goddamn dice til the heater is over . The cooler ginger said “tough titty” next game ,to me that’s FUCKED !


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

Asking for a friend....






Do you like in the back or the front?


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Asking for a friend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many choices. Why complicate a situation?


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Anyone else love these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the p-nut butter taffy in the black and orange wax paper wrapper, I can only eat a few candy corn.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Asking for a friend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over the top. Having it in the back just causes me to focus an additional angle. And at my age I find I'm really Lazy.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

Lol,I didn’t see that ^^^ for what it was ! On me ,Pretty funny .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> If you roll YAHTZEE on your last roll is the game over or do you get to roll again for the bonus ? Ginger saying “tough titty” game over !!! my point is game can’t end if your last roll is Yahtzee ,you get a shot @ the bonus Yahtzee and you keep rolling if u keep hitting Yahtzee !







__





How to play Yahtzee | Official Rules | UltraBoardGames


All information about boardgames. Reviews, tips, game rules, videos and links to the best board games, tabletop and card games.




www.ultraboardgames.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Over the top. Having it in the back just causes me to focus an additional angle. And at my age I find I'm really Lazy.


.....


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I love the I can only eat a few candy corn.














I stopped eating those and Mary Janes the first time taffy pulled a crown off.

Subsequent work to fix the complications was enough to convince me not to eat them again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> I stopped eating those and Mary Janes the first time taffy pulled a crown off.
> 
> Subsequent work to fix the complications was enough to convince me not to eat them again.


I love you Mary Jane!

What was that move? I remember that scene but can't place the movie.


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love you Mary Jane!
> 
> What was that move? I remember that scene but can't place the movie.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the follow up it was definitely a rhetorical question. The ginger did the leg work and shut me down at the moment of game play . Just seem fucked up why I brought it to the board . Thanx your good people !!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Ok yes that was one I was thinking! Gotta watch that again.....it was brought up the other day. We where watching this stupid "shipping" show.......the characters bid on weird shipping jobs.....well one of the jobs was shipping the puppet from the movie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> If you roll YAHTZEE on your last roll is the game over or do you get to roll again for the bonus ? Ginger saying “tough titty” game over !!! my point is game can’t end if your last roll is Yahtzee ,you get a shot @ the bonus Yahtzee and you keep rolling if u keep hitting Yahtzee !


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)

This is really cute.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4649214



I feel that 100 but 10$ bucks a game best 2-3 to win pot 4 family member min . Is how covid bored we are just doing our part .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I feel that 100 but 10$ bucks a game best 2-3 to win pot 4 family member min . Is how covid bored we are just doing our part .


What?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

Gambling w/family ?

Edit : you don’t have money to gamble ?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2020)

So yeah...that electric bike i I built last week is too much fun. I’ve since put 260 miles on the sucker! I hope it lasts!

Seriously, electric bikes were made for the pandemic. It’s like, the absolute best. Like being a kid again. Seriously, it feels like how @tyler.durden explained it when he got his crazy electric scooter...way too much fun

@sunni how’s the knee? My leg is like one big scab and every time I bend it and then extend it, I can feel the scab opening up in about 100 places, lol...no guts no glory, right?!?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> So yeah...that electric bike i I built last week is too much fun. I’ve since put 260 miles on the sucker! I hope it lasts!
> 
> Seriously, electric bikes were made for the pandemic. It’s like, the absolute best. Like being a kid again. Seriously, it feels like how @tyler.durden explained it when he got his crazy electric scooter...way too much fun
> 
> @sunni how’s the knee? My leg is like one big scab and every time I bend it and then extend it, I can feel the scab opening up in about 100 places, lol...no guts no glory, right?!?



Dude, so glad that you're having fun. I've owned 2 electric bikes for years before I got these scooters, they are such a blast. You can use the motor just enough to feel like you've got a constant tail wind, or you're on a slight downgrade. Or, you can just throttle it and not peddle at all (much less milage this way, of course.) Mine get up to about 24 mph, and have 16ah battery. Great for all day riding. I made a thread about them years ago in the science subforum - https://rollitup.org/t/i-love-my-new-electric-bike.744204/


Here's the first model I bought -


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 10, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Anyone else love these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always have the good candy. Do you have a white panel van?


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 10, 2020)

In Japan we have had electric bikes for a very long time, they are popular on a kind of bike called a Mommy-bike, which house wives use to go shopping and drop the kids off at school. They have electric ones and gas ones.


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> So yeah...that electric bike i I built last week is too much fun. I’ve since put 260 miles on the sucker! I hope it lasts!
> 
> Seriously, electric bikes were made for the pandemic. It’s like, the absolute best. Like being a kid again. Seriously, it feels like how @tyler.durden explained it when he got his crazy electric scooter...way too much fun
> 
> @sunni how’s the knee? My leg is like one big scab and every time I bend it and then extend it, I can feel the scab opening up in about 100 places, lol...no guts no glory, right?!?


its better


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> I stopped eating those and Mary Janes the first time taffy pulled a crown off.
> 
> Subsequent work to fix the complications was enough to convince me not to eat them again.


My dentist was an enabler. She said your crown needed to come off anyway there was some decay under it and the candy helped reveal it, cleaned and reglued


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My dentist was an enabler. She said your crown needed to come off anyway there was some decay under it and the candy helped reveal it, cleaned and reglued


Your Dentist must have a better disposition than the ones I have seen in the past.






I may need to look for a new dentist.
The one I have now keeps waking me up while he is working.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Your Dentist must have a better disposition than the ones I have seen in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've known her for a long time. She's a real sweetie. Try a female dentist, if nothing else they have smaller hands.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 10, 2020)

going to try to eat the other half of my breakfast from yesterday, only 225 this morning


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've known her for a long time. She's a real sweetie. Try a female dentist, if nothing else they have smaller hands.


I jest about looking for a new dentist.

Serious about the sleep deprivation.
The last time I sat in his chair he kept having to wake me up to reposition.






No stress, mild discomfort at best, little to no pain.
Yes I have fallen asleep in the dental chair in mid procedures. <- in plural

I'm no fan of dental fees, but I would pay more to keep this guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> I jest about looking for a new dentist.
> 
> Serious about the sleep deprivation.
> The last time I sat in his chair he kept having to wake me up to reposition.
> ...


I'm with you. A good dentist is hard to find and worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've known her for a long time. She's a real sweetie. Try a female dentist, if nothing else they have smaller hands.


I had a female dentist, she was pretty good; very attractive 40+, petite, and she always wore open sandals. I never had any particular attraction to feet until her, then I became fixated on her's


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a female dentist, she was pretty good; very attractive 40+, petite, and she always wore open sandals. I never had any particular attraction to feet until her, then I became fixated on her's


My dentist is a little Vietnamese woman, I think this is her first practice. I couldn't afford my previous one because he was "out of network".


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

Years ago our hygienist was a drop dead gorgeous young lady that would get up close & personal doing her job though she had a bit of difficulty with that as her large "speed bumps" were constantly in the way. 

My teeth were cleaner then than they had ever been!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> My dentist is a little Vietnamese woman, I think this is her first practice. I couldn't afford my previous one because he was "out of network".


I quit going to her after I retired (no more dental ins); her office manager was like Gulag prison guard, never smiled and everything was always money. My ins had 2 plans one was a straight 50% with a 2K yearly ceiling and the other was a 50%, then yearly 10% til you topped at 85%(85% ins paid and you paid 15%). I was signed up for the 50->85 and it dawned on me that I was always paying a chunk everytime I went to dentist. Talked to my employer and found out that dentists don't have to honor what you signed up for and they know how much coverage you have. Her business manager charged all patients the 50% route so as to be able to milk your yearly allotment


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a female dentist, she was pretty good; very attractive 40+, petite, and she always wore open sandals. I never had any particular attraction to feet until her, then I became fixated on her's


Boom! That's how you choose a dentist.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Years ago our hygienist was a drop dead gorgeous young lady that would get up close & personal doing her job though she had a bit of difficulty with that as her large "speed bumps" were constantly in the way.
> 
> My teeth were cleaner then than they had ever been!


I had a hygienist that was a masochist I think, and her boobs were rather small. She would somehow end up smashing them on my face still though.
When I was in the AF I had an airman tell me her and her friend had talked about doing topless teeth cleaning, she was a well built black girl (not that that matters) I had to stop myself from saying "well you can practice on me!" I had visions of loosing stripes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

Where does the line form?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had a hygienist that was a masochist I think,


Mine too. He stabs you in the gums then says you wouldn't bleed if you flossed more.  I only go back for the free suckers.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had a hygienist that was a masochist I think, and her boobs were rather small. She would somehow end up smashing them on my face still though.
> When I was in the AF I had an airman tell me her and her friend had talked about doing topless teeth cleaning, she was a well built black girl (not that that matters) I had to stop myself from saying "well you can practice on me!" I had visions of loosing stripes.


My husband loved his teeth cleaning appointments in the Air Force


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My husband loved his teeth cleaning appointments in the Air Force


Must have had the same airman...lol. My first tech school was where they were training dental techs also, plenty of weekend opportunities there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Must have had the same airman...lol. My first tech school was where they were training dental techs also, plenty of weekend opportunities there.


LOL yeah, I'm surprised you guys didn't hang out in the dental clinic.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah, I'm surprised you guys didn't hang out in the dental clinic.


We had a sign out board that you had to put where you are going on before you left, someone came up with FOSWE as a location. Fing Off Somewhere Else.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Years ago our hygienist was a drop dead gorgeous young lady that would get up close & personal doing her job though she had a bit of difficulty with that as her large "speed bumps" were constantly in the way.
> 
> My teeth were cleaner then than they had ever been!


Well when you get your 6 month cleaning every 3 weeks.........


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had a hygienist that was a masochist I think, and her boobs were rather small. She would somehow end up smashing them on my face still though.
> When I was in the AF I had an airman tell me her and her friend had talked about doing topless teeth cleaning, she was a well built black girl (not that that matters) I had to stop myself from saying "well you can practice on me!" I had visions of looming nipples.


Fify


Singlemalt said:


> I had a female dentist, she was pretty good; very attractive 40+, petite, and she always wore open sandals. I never had any particular attraction to feet until her, then I became fixated on her's


Considering that the chair makes looking down difficult, I’m guessing the light had mirror surfaces that made your surveillance easier.

I remember being fourteen and in the hands of a rather pretty orthodontist’s assistant. That was the Boner Chair. I chose denim.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Considering that the chair makes looking down difficult, I’m guessing the light had mirror surfaces that made your surveillance easier.


I was wondering about that.......last thing you remember is pretty feet......guess the gas was good


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was wondering about that.......last thing you remember is pretty feet......guess the gas was good


Oh don’t get me started on the gas. Fucking bait and switch. Listen, dentistry professional: if I can recognize the sounds you’re making as words, that means enrich the mix. Naow.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 10, 2020)

Think I've got more real gas out of a can of wipped cream than at the dentist.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2020)

I have never needed any dentist work more than cleanings so far. I have chipped a few but nothing that needed work. Actually my 2 upper front teeth....one was a little longer.......my rottie raised his head and smacked my chin, closing my mouth with enough force to even it all out! Took a bit but they smoothed out.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have never needed any dentist work more than cleanings so far. I have chipped a few but nothing that needed work. Actually my 2 upper front teeth....one was a little longer.......my rottie raised his head and smacked my chin, closing my mouth with enough force to even it all out! Took a bit but they smoothed out.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4639752
> 
> OMG.... There's a petition out to change the name of my favorite restaurant...


Sounds like an opportunity!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 10, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Sounds like an opportunity!


It failed


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4644269
> 
> Still can't believe the lakes gone....
> 
> ...


OK. I have a problem with this post! It .. you . you can't put really nice pictures up of great memories and kids and THEN follow that picture with a very sad observation.
How do I react to that! I wanna like the picture, even love it because its a wonderful moment in time. BUT I don't want anyone to think I love your melancholy or like that you've lost something you loved.
What do I do?? Aaargh!


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> It failed


What failed? The petition?


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> road trip
> 
> deception
> anger
> ...









After returning home our hero relaxes in the knowledge that a Flight for Life was not required.






It is now perfectly understood by friends and family, some also considered foes, that 

running water is a requirement for all overnight outings, WITHOUT EXCEPTION.


This is not an acceptable BIOHAZARD container.


And my name is not Giles.









I eagerly await the next invitation to an unexpected, unplanned event!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 10, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> What failed? The petition?


Yeah the petition


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> It is now perfectly understood by friends and family, some also considered foes, that
> 
> running water is a requirement for all overnight outings, WITHOUT EXCEPTION.
> View attachment 4649712
> ...


You probably wouldn't want to go Dall Sheep & Mountain Goat hunting with me then. 

I've been so thirsty that I've drank water (yeah, we'll call it that) out of muddy sheep tracks that tasted pretty "Gamey".


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You probably wouldn't want to go Dall Sheep & Mountain Goat hunting with me then.
> 
> I've been so thirsty that I've drank water (yeah, we'll call it that) out of muddy sheep tracks that tasted pretty "Gamey".


I'm not opposed to situations that must be dealt with. Thirst is a real bitch.

Being sold a "Relaxing Trip" then get a bait and switch episode of "Survival" is slightly different from a planned hunting trip.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2020)

Nothing like relaxing with a sheep bladder full of pee after a long hunt.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Nothing like relaxing with a sheep bladder full of pee after a long hunt.


I could have used both the wow and ha ha emoticon. It was hard to decide.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> I'm not opposed to situations that must be dealt with. Thirst is a real bitch.
> 
> Being sold a "Relaxing Trip" then get a bait and switch episode of "Survival" is slightly different from a planned hunting trip.


OK, got the picture now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2020)

Life is one big bowl of fresh tomatoes.

Sure it is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Life is one big bowl of fresh tomatoes.
> View attachment 4649834
> Sure it is.


I need a fence....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Life is one big bowl of fresh tomatoes.
> View attachment 4649834
> Sure it is.


Those belong on the Beautiful thread!


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Life is one big bowl of fresh tomatoes.
> View attachment 4649834
> Sure it is.


Nice. no cracks. Good job!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You always have the good candy. Do you have a white panel van?


Well I drive a white SUV so...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


>


After the a fore mentioned trip I quickly got one similar to this.
Typically it's not filtering water that is the problem when mountain hunting, it's finding it.









Katadyn Vario Microfilter


Perfect for a small group, the Katadyn Vario is a powerful companion in a small, lightweight package. With it, you can quickly treat up to 2 liters of water per minute with less effort than you dreamed possible thanks to its Dual Piston Technology. Choose between higher 2-liter/minute output or...




readywise.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 10, 2020)

These storms fire up frequently in the summer. This one is pretty intense.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Nice. no cracks. Good job!


Blossom end rot means they need.............CalMag, honestly!


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Yeah the petition


Times they are a-changing.
But not today! Childhood memories preserved. Cheers!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Blossom end rot means they need.............CalMag, honestly!


I get my mators of palm full of calcium nitrate, and epsom salt when I plant them


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Life is one big bowl of fresh tomatoes.
> View attachment 4649834
> Sure it is.


You are correct....lol, yum


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> So yeah...that electric bike i I built last week is too much fun. I’ve since put 260 miles on the sucker! I hope it lasts!
> 
> Seriously, electric bikes were made for the pandemic. It’s like, the absolute best. Like being a kid again. Seriously, it feels like how @tyler.durden explained it when he got his crazy electric scooter...way too much fun
> 
> @sunni how’s the knee? My leg is like one big scab and every time I bend it and then extend it, I can feel the scab opening up in about 100 places, lol...no guts no glory, right?!?



Careful on the ebike, yo...


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 11, 2020)

Morning


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 11, 2020)

@tyler.durden whats going on in Chicago? From a non news source. You may have mentioned it, I miss a lot


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 11, 2020)

I had a snake as a kid. I raised it, fed it, kept it alive, watched it grow, and mature. 

One day I put a mouse in the tank for the snake. He turned to bite the mouse but the mouse jumped out of the way. The snake mistakenly bit his own tail. 

But it didnt stop there. It kept chewing its way up its body. Bite by bite it got further up its own body. Got to the back of the head took one last bite and.......

POOF IT DISSAPPEARED. 

From the mind of a wizzle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2020)

On a scale of Random 1 to 10, that story is an 11+


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2020)

goodbye blonde hair its been real.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> goodbye blonde hair its been real.


Ooh, I would have liked to see that. Pics, please...


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> goodbye hair its been real.


Fixed


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4650402


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

Tesla Announces a Five-for-One Stock Split
PALO ALTO, Calif., Aug. 11, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Tesla, Inc. (“Tesla”) announced today that the Board of Directors has approved and declared a five-for-one split of Tesla’s common stock in the form of a stock dividend to make stock ownership more accessible to employees and investors. Each stockholder of record on August 21, 2020 will receive a dividend of four additional shares of common stock for each then-held share, to be distributed after close of trading on August 28, 2020. Trading will begin on a stock split-adjusted basis on August 31, 2020.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^still can't afford one.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

You can lease a Tesla Model 3 for $200 a month....








Design Your Model 3 | Tesla


Design and order your Tesla Model 3, the car of the future. Learn about lease, loan and cash payment options, warranties, electric vehicle incentives, gasoline savings and more.




www.tesla.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> goodbye blonde hair its been real.


begs the question: what color did we go with???


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> begs the question: what color did we go with???


I'll bet she's Back in Black...


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Fixed


Eh I don’t get it 
I’m a licensed stylist


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> begs the question: what color did we go with???


Brown lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Ooh, I would have liked to see that. Pics, please...


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> Eh I don’t get it
> I’m a licensed stylist


And I'm bald.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> Brown lol


Not Smurf blue?


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not Smurf blue?


Nah that was January


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> Brown lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll bet she's Back in Black...


Mysteries of the mind, mate


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4650829



Bellissima. You are aging like a fine wine...


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Bellissima. You are aging like a fine wine...


nope hahaha


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 12, 2020)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh joy, gonna be a bit warm, AND we are supposed to get some humidity from the monsoonal flow also. Guess I'd better get outdoor stuff done soon...


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Oh joy, gonna be a bit warm, AND we are supposed to get some humidity from the monsoonal flow also. Guess I'd better get outdoor stuff done soon...
> View attachment 4651305


Oh so you live in northern california as well?? 

This week is gonna be hell on my outdoor plants for sure.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2020)

Harry Mack is freestylin' over Dre beats. Right now. Live...








If that video is no longer working, this session is from last week and is equally as good -


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

New fire in LA County: the Lake Fire. Select photos from meep meep country.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> New fire in LA County: the Lake Fire. Select photos from meep meep country.
> 
> View attachment 4651883View attachment 4651884View attachment 4651885View attachment 4651886View attachment 4651887View attachment 4651888


7K acres as of 6 pm


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> 7K acres as of 6 pm


Nothing like a solid deck of thick smoke to add to the current apocalyptic atmosphere. Think I’ll see a Perseid tonight?? /sarc


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

A few more


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

Last post was supposed to be above your nice pics -"Post" key is your friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4651898


Truly a vintage season.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Last post was supposed to be above your nice pics -"Post" key is your friend.


I totally understood that.






~smokes more~


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Think I’ll see a Perseid tonight??


For me not tonight, might friday.....hopefully you to 

That crap sux...js..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ~smokes more~


Me and u both...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> For me not tonight, might friday.....hopefully you to
> 
> That crap sux...js..


Just stepped out into the last bit of dusk. Only a thin strip on NW horizon is clear. Wonder what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

We are 57 Deg F, "Robin egg" blue here w/ no wind.
Gonna miss this!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We are 57 Deg F, "Robin egg" blue here w/ no wind.
> Gonna miss this!


See a Perseid for me.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just stepped out into the last bit of dusk. Only a thin strip on NW horizon is clear. Wonder what tomorrow will bring.


I've seen street lights come on in the afternoon because of smoke in So Cal before, whew that was work typing.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've seen street lights come on in the afternoon because of smoke in So Cal before, whew that was work typing.


Remember the one that took out some Yosemite? Perhaps a year before the Camp Fire? “Rim Fire maybe” That one brought day dark and ash rain where I was then.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Remember the one that took out some Yosemite? Perhaps a year before the Camp Fire? “Rim Fire maybe” That one brought day dark and ash rain where I was then.


I think my sister lost her house in that one. Moke county?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think my sister lost her house in that one. Moke county?


Tuolumne (previous home) and Stanislaus


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tuolumne (previous home) and Stanislaus


OK.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “Rim Fire maybe”


Too Soon?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> OK.


Local Sierra-Pacific yard was a mile-long mound of charred logs. There were still some a year ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Too Soon?
> 
> View attachment 4651966


lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> lol


I believe the original title of that album was the "Habanero Express".


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe the original title of that album was the "Habanero Express".


I am trying to imagine situations in which “Sir yes sir!” is not an assured safe way to next operate voice capacity.

It seems to me that it might be a suboptimal response to “Fire in the hole!”


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

Safe word? "Sir yes sir?"

Sounds suitably oblique.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Safe word? "Sir yes sir?"
> 
> Sounds suitably oblique.


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> See a Perseid for me.


I took the time to smoke one under the stars and a few Perseids. Thanks.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 13, 2020)

Morning


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Morning shots of smoke plus cloud.

Detail of center of above field.



It was a warm night, never got below 72. Setting up for a series of hot days and nights. Humidity remains low; this is shaping up to be a year without a monsoon.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Safe word? "Sir yes sir?"
> 
> Sounds suitably oblique.


Don't call me sir, my parents were married!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Didn’t I just say year without a monsoon? Increasing neener from the southwest. Thunder, lightning, the works.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Didn’t I just say year without a monsoon? Increasing neener from the southwest. Thunder, lightning, the works.
> 
> View attachment 4652272


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

Yawn...Morning...finally got the coffee done...fresh hot cup anyone.....

80F this balmy morning, south gulf breeze bring in the humidity.....it's gonna be a hot one.....from the looks of the weather no rain for a while

Pooch is waggin his tail....he knows it's time for his doggie duties.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

Time to make a stink pickle?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Didn’t I just say year without a monsoon? Increasing neener from the southwest. Thunder, lightning, the works.
> 
> View attachment 4652272


Compare that to the Derecho that took out 3 billion worth of corn in the midwest, with damage visible from space.

Famine ^^^
War check
Death check
Conquest better hurry the fuck up or it will miss 2020 (although we may see that the first week of November)


PS @vostok you could have a pretty good side hustle with an online school on how to speak colloquial Russian and social mores for the new satellite state


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 13, 2020)

__





She’s got some amber...


I said I wasn’t going to do it but here it is. I’ve been patient, I’m thinkomg it might be in its final 7 days. Seeing 50/50 milky/amber, but the POS pocket microscope I use is a pain in the ass (ordered a 30x 60x loupe today) and makes it hard to focus on any one area for a long time.



www.rollitup.org





Anyone want to help me out?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Compare that to the Derecho that took out 3 billion worth of corn in the midwest, with damage visible from space.
> View attachment 4652278
> Famine ^^^
> War check
> ...


Don’t forget the harbinger of doom a month ago
We sure should a listened to our lady of the white hand


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 13, 2020)

The wife is on a trip to Bethany, gonna go on down and visit the ok clone company before she heads home.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Time to make a stink pickle?


This isn’t a reference to Korean cuisine?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This isn’t a reference to Korean cuisine?


Ok I was thinking something totally different...........


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok I was thinking something totally different...........


I hope sex wasn’t involved


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 13, 2020)

Hope you flushed


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t forget the harbinger of doom a month ago
> We sure should a listened to our lady of the white hand
> 
> View attachment 4652285View attachment 4652287


I wonder what became of the lady with the hand of Saruman upon her? The jackass chorus wasn't nearly as professional.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2020)

Time for summer hibernation to begin.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time for summer hibernation to begin.
> View attachment 4652728


Similar numbers posted for here. They tend to be brazen underestimates. Gonna be hot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I hope sex wasn’t involved


No.....not yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No.....not yet.


~resists~







~stops resisting~
kimchilingus.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ~resists~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulgorgasim.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Bulgorgasim.


Sojuluptuous


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Not as much smoke today, but pretty cloud/smoke contrast.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Latest


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

After the latest


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

And


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> After the latestView attachment 4652873


Killer color, nice snap


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Killer color, nice snap


It was one of those moments


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It was one of those moments


Hey they come, when you see it, you see it..


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And
> 
> View attachment 4652881View attachment 4652883


Great pics.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time for summer hibernation to begin.
> View attachment 4652728


Yeah, we are close here too, later in the week maybe a cool down


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2020)

Our weather forecast says 96 for Sunday!
WTF 

It only got up to 75 today, which was perfect.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

Ask Siri what you should be for Halloween.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And
> 
> View attachment 4652881View attachment 4652883


Did the clouds bother to spit on you? They waited until my car was covered in ash before spitting on me. Guess who has to wash the car today.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Did the clouds bother to spit on you? They waited until my car was covered in ash before spitting on me. Guess who has to wash the car today.


I just came in from washing mine.

I was gonna blithely say “not much ash here” but like a dozen drops hit it to show me not only how dirty it was, but also the gray-black grit that was added to the usual light brown desert dust.

So yes, just enough rain for the desert to spit contempt at all my shiny surfaces, but none toward actually doing something useful.

And it already feels hot.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I just came in from washing mine.
> 
> I was gonna blithely say “not much ash here” but like a dozen drops hit it to show me not only how dirty it was, but also the gray-black grit that was added to the usual light brown desert dust.
> 
> ...


It's those days. I'm already in from my run and sipping my second cup of coffee.
My fan is still trolling me. I'm changing it out. I've had enough. It is dead to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's those days. I'm already in from my run and sipping my second cup of coffee.
> My fan is still trolling me. I'm changing it out. I've had enough. It is dead to me.


Yup you never know just when it’ll be ready to play Boy Scout and start a friction fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yup you never know just when it’ll be ready to play Boy Scout and start a friction fire.


ikr, the last three days as I weeble out I'm glancing in the general direction of my house for smoke


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ikr, the last three days as I weeble out I'm glancing in the general direction of my house for smoke


Come to think of it, I spent the last two days glancing in the general direction of your house and watching the smoke.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning.....80f and it feels hot....wtf......

Fresh coffee anyone??


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4653160


I took a shot glass with me when I took the kids trick or treating on base once, I was hammered by the time we got home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I took a shot glass with me when I took the kids trick or treating on base once, I was hammered by the time we got home.


Pure Genius!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2020)

Got some shit done in the shop. Made some brats in beer and onions for lunch, wife is making some potato-egg salad to go with it. I might hide in the basement for the rest of the day.....or the pool....


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> potato-egg salad


Now I want some, need potatoes first though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2020)

hmmm, drunken bikers and bison, what could go wrong?



uh oh...











Bison rips pants off woman in violent attack caught on video


A furious bison knocked out a motorcyclist who came too close to her calf — and added insult to injury by pantsing her too, startling video shows. The beast attacked the 54-year-old Iowa woman at C…




nypost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pure Genius!
> 
> View attachment 4653338


ikr, you have grandkids, get a BIG shot glass!


Yes I would put that in my living room, thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> hmmm, drunken bikers and bison, what could go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 4653351
> 
> ...


Sort of demonstrates how germ theory is lost upon some, paging Darwin


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2020)

My garden hat smells a little funky. 

Good thing it’s machine washable.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sort of demonstrates how germ theory is lost upon some, paging Darwin


Didn't look like Darwin needed to be summoned.
Showed up on his own.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Didn't look like Darwin needed to be summoned.
> Showed up on his own.


Nope she's still alive.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope she's still alive.


Yeah, and she'll likely hate Bison hereafter cuz "she meant no harm"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope she's still alive.


Not for lack of trying on the bison's part tho


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

My new "must have" shirt.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Garage got to hot to work on the fan that is dead to me so I came inside to check the tracking on my iMac


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

Bummer, does UPS deliver on the weekends?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, does UPS deliver on the weekends?


No, it'll show up Monday or Tuesday. Initially delivery estimate was Tuesday and coming from Ireland that's reasonable. When they got it they changed it from Tuesday to Monday. Then they sent it from Shannon to Dublin to Köln to Stansted before sending it to Louisville who after releasing it from customs updated to delivery today. I'm thinking they've been smoking to much weed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

What a coink-a-dink.

I made an order from a company with an "Attitude"  on 15 July that shipped out of Dublin and looks to be arriving mon/tues-ish as well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, it'll show up Monday or Tuesday. Initially delivery estimate was Tuesday and coming from Ireland that's reasonable. When they got it they changed it from Tuesday to Monday. Then they sent it from Shannon to Dublin to Köln to Stansted before sending it to Louisville who after releasing it from customs updated to delivery today. I'm thinking they've been smoking to much weed.


I had no idea the cto imac was made in Ireland. I would have assumed China.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2020)

I have an order coming from Target.com I placed on the 11th

Supposed to be here the 27th


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I have an order coming from Target.com I placed on the 11th
> 
> Supposed to be here the 27th


Yeah this is one screwy year


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a coink-a-dink.
> 
> I made an order from a company with an "Attitude"  on 15 July that shipped out of Dublin and looks to be arriving mon/tues-ish as well


Probably hidden in my iMac. I'll update you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Probably hidden in my iMac. I'll update you


Hope they didn't snag my shirt or break the coffee cup again.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 14, 2020)

I stopped indulging in cannabis.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I stopped indulging in cannabis.


Why?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Why?
> 
> View attachment 4653741


Spiritual awakening. I don’t have the urge to anymore. I’m probably going to eat it raw in my protein shakes though. Just won’t be getting high anymore, with the exception of use for pain management since I refuse to take pills.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Spiritual awakening. I don’t have the urge to anymore. I’m probably going to eat it raw in my protein shakes though. Just won’t be getting high anymore.


That’s one of the nice things about weed. It doesn’t create drama when it’s time to ,uh, try something different.

So long as it isn’t krokodil or Ivanka. Wow my spellcheck pitched a fit over that name


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

Smoke came back. It smells smoky here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

Suar Wood Coffee Table With Lichtenberg Effects


The customer wanted a coffee table with Lichtenberg effects in a red color. I’ve started with the fractal burning and made deep and wide fractals. Then I’ve poured a epoxy with various red, black and silver pigments.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

Dayum: 
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article244962370.html


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Spiritual awakening. I don’t have the urge to anymore. I’m probably going to eat it raw in my protein shakes though. Just won’t be getting high anymore, with the exception of use for pain management since I refuse to take pills.


That's awesome man. 
I've taken a year off from cannabis a couple of times and it was a good reset. 

Using weed for medicine has kinda taken the fun out of it anyway.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Garage got to hot to work on the fan that is dead to me so I came inside to check the tracking on my iMac
> 
> View attachment 4653476
> View attachment 4653478


Say it's so!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I stopped indulging in cannabis.


You have been on my mind lately. Strange. I was going to ask where you were.
I’m glad you’re good.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You have been on my mind lately. Strange. I was going to ask where you were.
> I’m glad you’re good.


We just had a daughter Sunday. I been busy with the boys, taking care of wifey, and now my babygirl. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We just had a daughter Sunday. I been busy with the boys, taking care of wifey, and now my babygirl. Thanks for your concern.


Congrats!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We just had a daughter Sunday. I been busy with the boys, taking care of wifey, and now my babygirl. Thanks for your concern.


Congratulations!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2020)

@cannabineer 

Still no lights. 2k well spent on some fiiiiine german engineering lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We just had a daughter Sunday. I been busy with the boys, taking care of wifey, and now my babygirl. Thanks for your concern.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We just had a daughter Sunday. I been busy with the boys, taking care of wifey, and now my babygirl. Thanks for your concern.


Congratulations and now I know why you've been on my mind as well. I think you are making good choices. Children are life changing.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning

Congratulations on the new daughter

Got a shotgun yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning
> 
> Congratulations on the new daughter
> 
> Got a shotgun yet.


LOL I have the cutest little granddaughter. Looked at my son and said you better not give up capoeira now.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 15, 2020)

Today's veg


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2020)

Saw a stabbing. Dude got stabbed in the ass, literally, and then when he was on the ground flailing about, the other dude stabbed him again in his side, back, and neck. 

The homie got it all on video and he’s the key witness now.

Ahhh, gotta love Venice Beach


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2020)

Not that it was justified, but the dude who got stabbed WAS beating the other guys head into the pavement with his fists a few moments earlier...guess you can only take so much of that before you snap and stab a motherfucker


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

90 degrees @ 09:30, the sun needs to work on social distancing a bit.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2020)

thanks everybody


Oakiey said:


> Morning
> 
> Congratulations on the new daughter
> 
> Got a shotgun yet.


oh yeah. You know it. It’s her mommy they really gotta watch out for. She’s not crazy.....she’s Armenian


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> 90 degrees @ 09:30, the sun needs to work on social distancing a bit.


Or get a cold.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> thanks everybody
> 
> oh yeah. You know it. It’s her mommy they really gotta watch out for. She’s not crazy.....she’s Armenian


Mine is a Cajun - - - Yeah, I know crazy!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine is a Cajun - - - Yeah, I know crazy!


Mine is a woman... yeah I know, crazy!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> thanks everybody
> 
> oh yeah. You know it. It’s her mommy they really gotta watch out for. She’s not crazy.....she’s Armenian





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine is a Cajun - - - Yeah, I know crazy!





shrxhky420 said:


> Mine is a woman... yeah I know, crazy!
> 
> SH420


Thankfully my husband is married to me. The sweetest, loving, most rational female you ever met.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We just had a daughter Sunday. I been busy with the boys, taking care of wifey, and now my babygirl. Thanks for your concern.


Congratulations on the new little one


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> 90 degrees @ 09:30, the sun needs to work on social distancing a bit.


How hot did it get over there yesterday? It was around 106 here. Maybe 108. I heard it was 111 in los banos.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How hot did it get over there yesterday? It was around 106 here. Maybe 108. I heard it was 111 in los banos.
> 
> SH420


I'll take -20 any day....F that heat! Add windchill on top.....dont care!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2020)

105f here today, and prolly tomorrow ugh...come on October....

Working with this today, Mrs budmantx likes me...lol..


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How hot did it get over there yesterday? It was around 106 here. Maybe 108. I heard it was 111 in los banos.
> 
> SH420


We hit 105, 102 right now, forecast is 109.


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 105f here today, and prolly tomorrow ugh...come on October....
> 
> Working with this today, Mrs budmantx likes me...lol..
> View attachment 4654677


Don't forget the potatoes.


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations and now I know why you've been on my mind as well. I think you are making good choices. Children are life changing.


Isn’t that odd? I’ve been thinking of him too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Saw a stabbing. Dude got stabbed in the ass, literally, and then when he was on the ground flailing about, the other dude stabbed him again in his side, back, and neck.
> 
> The homie got it all on video and he’s the key witness now.
> 
> Ahhh, gotta love Venice Beach


@curious2garden ”stabbing”


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> We hit 105, 102 right now, forecast is 109.


102 yesterday and today in the SFV. With clouds, fricken muggy, humid and hot as f**k.
Miserable big time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> We hit 105, 102 right now, forecast is 109.


Damn. Forecast us call for 102 today so maybe a little warmer, 104 maybe


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 15, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Don't forget the potatoes.


Lol, haven't done those, I have done cookies though...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2020)

Killer might see the grandsons today.....

Also got a client coming...

Gonna be a decent day, even though it hot af


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Killer might see the grandsons today.....
> 
> Also got a client coming...
> 
> Gonna be a decent day, even though it hot af


How’s the mrs?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s the mrs?


Happy after she heard bout the grandsons today. Her MS is messing with her a little today though. Might slide her a little space tomato in a bit to help with the spasms and calm her down....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy after she heard bout the grandsons today. Her MS is messing with her a little today though. Might slide her a little space tomato in a bit to help with the spasms and calm her down....


How’s that space tomato? Never heard of it.
I take 8 mg zanaflex about 5 times a day. Really bad rls. I’ve been eating some gummies made with my special friends’ kosher kush. Really works well with my spasms.
Have fun with the baby


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s that space tomato? Never heard of it.


It's whatwe all love here.....

Newest member


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's whatwe all love here.....
> 
> Newest member
> View attachment 4654770View attachment 4654770


Nice nuggeto


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nice nuggeto


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

I found some sweet earbuds yesterday. Mrs had a procedure. I hospital cleaned them and they sound like I’m in a movie theater. Made waiting hours a little easier.
Was also the first time I’ve ever fallen asleep in public


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's whatwe all love here.....
> 
> Newest member
> View attachment 4654770View attachment 4654770


Nice pipe!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 15, 2020)

95 here, swamp cooler maintaining a moist 78.
Time for that 35% reflective paint on the new roof to start paying for it's self.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 95 here, swamp cooler maintaining a moist 78.
> Time for that 35% reflective paint on the new roof to start paying for it's self.
> View attachment 4654781


I love it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

hahaha can you imagine being asked to get on a scale before going into a restaurant 
China restaurant apologises for weighing customers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-53792871


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 95 here, swamp cooler maintaining a moist 78.
> Time for that 35% reflective paint on the new roof to start paying for it's self.
> View attachment 4654781


I see 3 Cedars and a Ponderosa, need a Sugar Pine for pine nuts...lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 15, 2020)

Bahahahahahahaaaa 


mustbetribbin said:


> At 21, but yeah we needed to know how selfish and inconsiderate you are, on top of your satanic lesbianism, hatred, racism and lying thought habitations.
> 
> I'm smarter than you, most everyone here, period.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> hahaha can you imagine being asked to get on a scale before going into a restaurant
> China restaurant apologises for weighing customers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-53792871


Hell, the “heart attack cafe” in Vegas used to have a scale out front. They gave you a free burger if you weighed over 350lbs I think...lol

Also, all the waiters and waitresses were dressed up like nurses.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn. Forecast us call for 102 today so maybe a little warmer, 104 maybe


Yes, I quoted myself. 
My phone says 104. The thermometer outside says it's fucking hot again 



It's so hot it almost stings. I'll stay inside with the ac 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes, I quoted myself.
> My phone says 104. The thermometer outside says it's fucking hot again
> 
> View attachment 4654815
> ...


I like to run a cold bath, then go outside and pretend I’m in a sauna, then run into the house and jump in the cold tub. 

So far I’ve only ‘accidentally’ shown the neighbors my balls 3-4 times.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes, I quoted myself.
> My phone says 104. The thermometer outside says it's fucking hot again
> 
> View attachment 4654815
> ...


I stopped looking.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I stopped looking.


At @Metasynth's balls?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2020)

I know my cat is warm when she jumps on the glass table to lay down, so I treated her to an ice cube. She seems to dig it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

More smoky sundown, with hot-weather clouds.
The first pic shows some dissipating Cumulus congestus, which is Latin for Troll Cloud. They can look convincingly like rain while merely upping the muggy level.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

It looks like the fire area was creating its own weather.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It looks like the fire area was creating its own weather.
> 
> View attachment 4654971View attachment 4654972


Pyrocumulus, or Flammagenitus.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pyrocumulus, or Flammagenitus.


Flammagenitus irresistibly


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Flammagenitus irresistibly


Flammagenital pepper.


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2020)

It's raining! It was 110° yesterday, stayed in the 90s most of the night. About an hour ago I noticed lightning toward the coast... it started raining a few minutes ago. Not a whole lot but enough to make wonder if my windows were up.

SH420


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 16, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's raining! It was 110° yesterday, stayed in the 90s most of the night. About an hour ago I noticed lightning toward the coast... it started raining a few minutes ago. Not a whole lot but enough to make wonder if my windows were up.
> 
> SH420


Big dark clouds to the west of us, radar looks like I should close my car windows also. 88 degrees and probable rain, it's like I'm back in Miss. or something.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 16, 2020)

When I installed my first cassette deck into my truck you couldn't get recorded tapes at Walmart


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> When I installed my first cassette deck into my truck you couldn't get recorded tapes at Walmart


How long ago, give or take?
By the time I even heard about Walmart, car cd changers were the thing.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 16, 2020)

43 years 8 tracks were still the thing.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 16, 2020)

You know I almost didn't get that tape deck...

I had spent my weeks lunch money on a sack, was stoned when Mom got back from shopping in Tulsa.

I was in trouble again....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> You know I almost didn't get that tape deck...
> 
> I had spent my weeks lunch money on a sack, was stoned when Mom got back from shopping in Tulsa.
> 
> I was in trouble again....


Tulsa, lol. Did you go see Dr. Birx today?


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

Toaster died.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Toaster died.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Toaster died.


Ours did a couple months back too. 

Broiler works great.....even better....toasted and still soft and moist in the middle. Just gotta keep an eye on it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ours did a couple months back too.
> 
> Broiler works great.....even better....toasted and still soft and moist in the middle. Just gotta keep an eye on it.


Ordered one from Amazon, be here tomorrow (?).


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Toaster died.


My microwave just died had it only one year.
Made by Magic Chef which I call Tragic Chef.
Don't ever buy anything from that company or 
you may be sorry real quick.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> My microwave just died had it only one year.
> Made by Magic Chef which I call Tragic Chef.
> Don't ever buy anything from that company or
> you may be sorry real quick.


My Panasonic is running strong. I'd recommend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2020)

Our GE that came with the house 20 years ago is still perking along.

PSA: Does not require a Major caliber to conduct business - neighbors & passerbyers may suffer.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our GE that came with the house 20 years ago is still perking along.
> 
> PSA: Does not require a Major caliber to conduct business - neighbors & passerbyers may suffer.


I have a GE fridge that is 30 years old and doing great. I am going to replace my high end Samsung frig with a GE soon. I should have stayed loyal to GE, serves me right.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

My GE dishwasher sucks. I have improved the silverware cleaning a bit by swapping the trays around and adding a rinse aid, but there are always some with soap left on them.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

Mostly cloudy and a balmy 111 degrees outside after a few showers this morning. Amazingly the humidity is rather low though. I may be cooking the burgers on the stove on a griddle I have to stay in the AC.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> My GE dishwasher sucks. I have improved the silverware cleaning a bit by swapping the trays around and adding a rinse aid, but there are always some with soap left on them.


My old GE dishwasher was very good. It was my KitchenAid that sucked LOL. Matter of fact my current GE is very good too.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mostly cloudy and a balmy 111 degrees outside after a few showers this morning. Amazingly the humidity is rather low though. I may be cooking the burgers on the stove on a griddle I have to stay in the AC.


I've managed to resist turning on the AC. The lights are shut down.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've managed to resist turning on the AC. The lights are shut down.


I haven't turned ours off in almost a week.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)

96 my ass!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 96 my ass!
> View attachment 4655828


Kinda like the 26 mpg they promised at the dealership.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2020)

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4655887
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Meh, just drink all of 'em.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh, just drink all of 'em.


Just like that old expression, 'can't dance, too wet to plow...'


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Toaster died.


ACTUALLY, my son decided to unplug it because "it needed cleaned". Sometimes I really wonder about that boy. I didn't notice until this evening.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> 96 my ass!
> View attachment 4655828


Yeah it was supposed to be 102°
Hot as fuck again. I don't ever remember 115° in our part of Ca. but here we are.



SH420


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 16, 2020)

Stack Pringles to make more flavors... Fuck you marketing ploy to buy more chips. Still haven't nailed the frumunda cheese and ball sweat flavors. 

Anyone else care to add flavors?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 17, 2020)

Where's the best place for me to retire?


Tell MarketWatch what you want, and we'll find the right place for you




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Morning


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 17, 2020)

Death Valley reaches 130 degrees, hottest temperature in U.S. in at least 107 years


If verified, it would be the hottest temperature recorded in the U.S. since 1913, and perhaps the hottest temperature ever reliably recorded in the world.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Death Valley reaches 130 degrees, hottest temperature in U.S. in at least 107 years
> 
> 
> If verified, it would be the hottest temperature recorded in the U.S. since 1913, and perhaps the hottest temperature ever reliably recorded in the world.
> ...


Luckily I'm high desert not low we only got to around 120ish give or take. To add insult to injury from 3-10 PM we were told no A/C and turn all our appliances off. We lost electrical three times. No I didn't use A/C at all but I did shut off my lights around 11 AM.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ... we *only* got to around 120ish give or take....


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

Would anyone else take the time to train a magicarp into a gyarados? Easy with an EXP share but back in the day I just had to keep him in my top spot and subbed out at the beginning of the battle. Fucking gyarados kicked major ass


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Would anyone else take the time to train a magicarp into a gyarados? Easy with an EXP share but back in the day I just had to keep him in my top spot and subbed out at the beginning of the battle. Fucking gyarados kicked major ass


This language you speak, what is it?


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This language you speak, what is it?


Nerd


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2020)

Yesterday morning.



Yesterday at sundown 105 degrees



This morning


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Nerd


I am fluent in nerd since 1991. This must be a dialect I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I am fluent in nerd since 1991. This must be a dialect I am unfamiliar with.


I think Pokémon are involved


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I am fluent in nerd since 1991. This must be a dialect I am unfamiliar with.


You might be too sexually active, you must retain a certain amount of virginity to speak in this particular tongue


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think Pokémon are involved


Yes it's newer nerd


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> You might be too sexually active, you must retain a certain amount of virginity to speak in this particular tongue


I'm female and I've been married 35years. The math is left as an exercise for the reader 



DarkWeb said:


> Yes it's newer nerd


Ahhh thank you for the disambiguation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This language you speak, what is it?


His thread this morning also had me like.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

Listening to thunder from a storm to the west of us.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> His thread this morning also had me like.


Haha yeah if you’re talking about the G17 vs M&P Shield that was for a pretty particular subset of people


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Haha yeah if you’re talking about the G17 vs M&P Shield that was for a pretty particular subset of people


I figured something to do with video games.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured something to do with video games.


Pistols actually. Although I didn’t expect too many people on here to be firearm friendly.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4655887
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Since I can't get yeungling I drink fish beer now


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Haha yeah if you’re talking about the G17 vs M&P Shield that was for a pretty particular subset of people


Both are nice.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Pistols actually. Although I didn’t expect too many people on here to be firearm friendly.


There is a "got guns?" thread, probably be a better place for that question.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Pistols actually. Although I didn’t expect too many people on here to be firearm friendly.


Lots of gun fans in this forum.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

We only have 8 guns in the house, plus a wall hanger Damascus double barrel shotgun..


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Since I can't get yeungling I drink fish beer now


My dad always brings me a few cases of yuengling up. Haven't seen him in 5 months though...


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2020)

hi i never get to chat anymore. so hi


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> hi i never get to chat anymore. so hi


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> hi i never get to chat anymore. so hi


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> hi i never get to chat anymore. so hi


How are the roller skates treating ya?


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> How are the roller skates treating ya?


excellent love them


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

I guess mother nature wants to rewrite all the record books this year. It isn't enough to break high temp records, now she is going for the most days over 100 in a year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> We only have 8 guns in the house, plus a wall hanger Damascus double barrel shotgun..


Lol _*only*_


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2020)

I knew it was going to be close.....ran out of argon on the last weld. Damn it!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Heck I've carried 5

Back pocket
Front pocket 
Belt buckle
Ankle 
And one on the belt.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Heck I've carried 5
> 
> Back pocket
> Front pocket
> ...


I’m thinking I need one of those buckles...


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Can't tell you how many snakes and turtles I took with that back pocket gun.

Was a naa mini in 22 mag


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

was a neat one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4656507was a neat one


is that even legal?


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that even legal?


Yep


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol _*only*_


That’s a light count, I know a few people over 50, and one guy over 300. Most he never shoots. My crazy father in law has a thing for nazi guns. Given his extremely racist behavior, it kinda fits. When he assumes room temperature, the world will be a nicer place.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

When the mod posts a period is that to watch the thread because he/she doesn’t like the subject?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess mother nature wants to rewrite all the record books this year. It isn't enough to break high temp records, now she is going for the most days over 100 in a year.
> View attachment 4656485


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> When the mod posts a period is that to watch the thread because he/she doesn’t like the subject?


Probably smoking something... if there is a problem you will be notified.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4656533


Is that the water temperature?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that even legal?


Not in California
Oops. They do have a special Calif legal version, barrel is slightly longer. I was going to buy one about 20 yrs ago and they were illegal then, classified as "derringer". Since then they've made the Cali legal version


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that the water temperature?


Water 106, air 119.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> When the mod posts a period is that to watch the thread because he/she doesn’t like the subject?


There can be a few nefarious purposes.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2020)

todays fashion trends have proved two things to me/
1. I am old. everything i wore before has come back full circle.
2. I did not look good in those trends because I dont anymore for sure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> There can be a few nefarious purposes.


LOL - Or it can be a simple dumb ass mistake on my part.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> When the mod posts a period is that to watch the thread because he/she doesn’t like the subject?


nah usually our fingers slipping lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2020)

OR we edited it silently and had to leave something behind sometimes were mysterious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Water 106, air 119.


That insane. does it go down to a usable temperature at night? 



Singlemalt said:


> Not in California
> Oops. They do have a special Calif legal version, barrel is slightly longer. I was going to buy one about 20 yrs ago and they were illegal then, classified as "derringer". Since then they've made the Cali legal version


People carrying guns when they're not hunting still kinda freaks me out. I had my first experience with an open carry Newark DE... Standing in line with friends to get food when I turn around there's a guy behind us in the line with a machine gun around his neck and a gun on his hip. My heart sunk for a second.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 17, 2020)

Diltz was THE rock and roll photographer in the 60's and 70's. Collection of his work here, nice descriptions along with photos:





__





Morrison Hotel Gallery | Music Photography, Vintage Prints & Art







www.morrisonhotelgallery.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Haha yeah if you’re talking about the G17 vs M&P Shield that was for a pretty particular subset of people







__





Got guns?


So in light of recent debates on this site, I've come to meet (as much as one can on an online forum) many other gun owners. So, my simple question is, what's everyone packin? Last year I was laid off for a decent length of time and had to sell my ruger sp101, and HK45CT. I still have a Bersa...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol _*only*_


There is some silly stuff around these parts. I didn’t realize there was a got guns thread lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> People carrying guns when they're not hunting still kinda freaks me out. I had my first experience with an open carry Newark DE... Standing in line with friends to get food when I turn around there's a guy behind us in the line with a machine gun around his neck and a gun on his hip. My heart sunk for a second.


It's New Ark! LOL such a weird area.......but if your ever down there go here.....https://wisoscrabs.com/wordpress/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's New Ark! LOL such a weird area.......but if your ever down there go here.....https://wisoscrabs.com/wordpress/


We were there for Okdoverfest and had such a great time, I would love to go back whenever the world goes back to normal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were there for Okdoverfest and had such a great time, I would love to go back whenever the world goes back to normal.


That sounds cool, I'll have to check it out! We have some family down there...We're down there a bunch.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That insane. does it go down to a usable temperature at night?
> 
> 
> 
> People carrying guns when they're not hunting still kinda freaks me out. I had my first experience with an open carry Newark DE... Standing in line with friends to get food when I turn around there's a guy behind us in the line with a machine gun around his neck and a gun on his hip. My heart sunk for a second.


When I'm all camoed out I will open carry.

I've quit carring a rifle in my window gun rack in my truck. Had stopped by Walmart after shooting a new ar build. I couldn't believe people's reactions. 

Heck we carried rifles to school in our trucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Pistols actually. Although I didn’t expect too many people on here to be firearm friendly.


I have a G17 upstairs.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> When I'm all camoed out I will open carry.
> 
> I've quit carring a rifle in my window gun rack in my truck. Had stopped by Walmart after shooting a new ar build. I couldn't believe people's reactions.
> 
> Heck we carried rifles to school in our trucks.


Yeah I don’t see any reason to open carry, it makes people uncomfortable and there’s no reason anyone needs to know I have a gun on me. Plus most of the time I think people just look like douche bags doing it. Not even in Georgia have I run across somebody carrying a long rifle out and about lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That insane. does it go down to a usable temperature at night?
> 
> 
> 
> People carrying guns when they're not hunting still kinda freaks me out. I had my first experience with an open carry Newark DE... Standing in line with friends to get food when I turn around there's a guy behind us in the line with a machine gun around his neck and a gun on his hip. My heart sunk for a second.


If I pump it to the roof.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Well damnit... My bike started leaking oil yesterday.... Needs a new rocker box cover gasket.

Will be easy once I drop the engine......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If I pump it to the roof.


Doesn't really seem like there's much advantage to having a pool in California if you can only use it in the spring and fall.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> When I'm all camoed out I will open carry.
> 
> I've quit carring a rifle in my window gun rack in my truck. Had stopped by Walmart after shooting a new ar build. I couldn't believe people's reactions.
> 
> Heck we carried rifles to school in our trucks.


Open carrying in a holster on your hip doesn't really bother me. I find it a little scary and intimidating when someone is walking around in a group of people carrying a machine gun.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Open carrying in a holster on your hip doesn't really bother me. I find it a little scary and intimidating when someone is walking around in a group of people carrying a machine gun.


Not machine guns, there not assault rifles. They're sporting rifles, it only shoot one round for each pull of the trigger


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> todays fashion trends have proved two things to me/
> 1. I am old. everything i wore before has come back full circle.
> 2. I did not look good in those trends because I dont anymore for sure.


Let’s not lie. You’d look good wearing a burlap sack with a piece of string as a belt. I doubt you can make any fashion look bad.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't really seem like there's much advantage to having a pool in California if you can only use it in the spring and fall.


I think California may be larger than your imagining. 

Yes, it gets hot in the desert...lol

But not all of California is the desert


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Let’s not lie. You’d look good wearing a burlap sack with a piece of string as a belt. I doubt you can make any fashion look bad.


ill have to try it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I think California may be larger than your imagining.
> 
> Yes, it gets hot in the desert...lol
> 
> But not all of California is the desert


Probably, I've only been to LAX, never anywhere else in the State.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> ill have to try it


Don’t forget to credit me as your designer.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably, I've only been to LAX, never anywhere else in the State.


Do you know much about California? Like...beyond the fact that we have hollyweird and deserts?

In the winter, I can go snowboarding in the morning, take a mountain bike ride in the middle of the day, and go swimming in the ocean in the evening.

All in the same day, all appropriate temperatures for each activity.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

A comparison to help understand why the diversity in climate. Adding to the equation is the altitude differences from 279 feet below sea level (Death Valley) to Mt Whitney at 14,505 feet. West of the mountains is more wet, east of them is in a rain shadow, more desert type lands.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't really seem like there's much advantage to having a pool in California if you can only use it in the spring and fall.


I guess it depends on the situation.
I live in the SFV (Los Angeles County), Cali.
I don't swim in other pools so I wouldn't know how hot the water
gets but I would guess luke warm, warm to hot maybe not for some?

My pool is painted white so it reflects light and the front 1/3 of the pool is
shaded by a fairly large tree that is situated 15' from the front of the pool and
the thick leafy branches stretch out to cover the front 1/3 and the entire pool deck in front of the pool.

2 big stairs run the entire width of the front of the pool also so
you can kick it on the first stair with the water up to your chest. Because of the white
paint and good amount of shade in the pool the pool stays rather chilly always for the
past 20 years I've and others have used it. Some of my friends say the water is too chilly during
the summer months so they have to swim around a bit for a few minutes to get used to it firstly.

This is probably a rare situation to have a pool that is partly shaded so I guess I lucked
out when I moved in.

For the winter jumping in the pool is a sure way to wake up fast and very refreshing jumping in when
morning comes. In short, the pool is awesome all year round. May be what you said for most with a pool?
I would think so.

One of my sis's lives in Toluca Lake here in the SFV although Iv'e never swam in it, during
the winter months they (her and her husband) heat up large pool (there is a pool heater for the pool)
and continuous steam comes up out of the entire surface of the water. Apparently they and others love to use
the pool during winter. I've never asked her about the water temp during summer months.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Let’s not lie. You’d look good wearing a burlap sack with a piece of string as a belt. I doubt you can make any fashion look bad.


Beat me to it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I concur.
> Cali is the shisnik by all means!


Except......


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 17, 2020)

Heck, here in Oklahoma the lakes get pretty warm, warm enough that I've got pretty hot in my fishing tube. Even wearing a wet boonie hat.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Except......


On another note, Hollywood is like a bowl of cereal.
It's full of fruits, nuts and flakes lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

Show me the money.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't really seem like there's much advantage to having a pool in California if you can only use it in the spring and fall.


That's how my home is livable in 120F without air conditioning. It cools my upper story as well as occluding my roof's FLIR sig. Swimming is as simple as letting it run to the same coils over night. The electric cost is only required to charge the roof, the drop keeps the water running and the pump drops to idle after charging.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

I've been watching the air tankers on flightradar24. They have been running all day going from fire to fire to try to control fires started by lightning last night and this morning. Butte Cal Fire said there were 29 fires from strikes just in Butte County.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

A 47-year-old man kept getting drunk from alcohol produced in his own gut. Doctors cured him with a poop transplant.


Auto-brewery syndrome is an illness where a person's body produces alcohol inside their gut, which can lead to drunkenness without consuming alcohol.




www.insider.com


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 18, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Do you know much about California? Like...beyond the fact that we have hollyweird and deserts?
> 
> In the winter, I can go snowboarding in the morning, take a mountain bike ride in the middle of the day, and go swimming in the ocean in the evening.
> 
> All in the same day, all appropriate temperatures for each activity.


If I'm being honest, no. I'd like to go to Coachella and maybe San Francisco if I was passing through, but California isn't a bucket list destination for me.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I'm being honest, no. I'd like to go to Coachella and maybe San Francisco if I was passing through, but California isn't a bucket list destination for me.


i would DIE to go to like maine or new hampshire or something im not into cali much


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York and New Jersey are all day trip distance for me. I miss going to the States


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's how my home is livable in 120F without air conditioning. It cools my upper story as well as occluding my roof's FLIR sig. Swimming is as simple as letting it run to the same coils over night. The electric cost is only required to charge the roof, the drop keeps the water running and the pump drops to idle after charging.


 you don't have air conditioning? I've never heard of a system like that, is that what most folks run in the warmer areas.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York and New Jersey are all day trip distance for me. I miss going to the States


....trade ya


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you don't have air conditioning? I've never heard of a system like that, is that what most folks run in the warmer areas.


I do have air conditioning. I just don't want to run it as it's extremely expensive. I engineered the design and then acted as the general contractor for the build, doing what I consider sensitive parts of it myself. All the inside work was mine. I do not want anyone knowing I grow.

In my area most of us supplement our A/C with a swamp cooler. Except for the very hottest days (118 and over) I can get by with a swamp cooler.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah, Cali ain’t too special...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2020)

And this is my crappy California community where I live...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I do have air conditioning. I just don't want to run it as it's extremely expensive. I engineered the design and then acted as the general contractor for the build, doing what I consider sensitive parts of it myself. All the inside work was mine. I do not want anyone knowing I grow.
> 
> In my area most of us supplement our A/C with a swamp cooler. Except for the very hottest days (118 and over) I can get by with a swamp cooler.


Damn are you ever handy lol. I've heard you and a few others here talking about swamp coolers, but I never really understood what they were. We're blessed with 12.5¢/kWh here. And they've removed time of day price surcharge since the start of covid so our power bill has gone down a bit.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2020)

This is the trail that begins 100 yards from my front door. Pretty arid








And here I am an hour and a half from my house...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> And this is my crappy California community where I live...
> 
> View attachment 4657344View attachment 4657345View attachment 4657346View attachment 4657347


That's pretty. I didn't mean that to be a slight against your State. For the price of travel and accommodations to California from here I could go to Europe or save some money and go to Mexico.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's pretty. I didn't mean that to be a slight against your State. For the price of travel and accommodations to California from here I could go to Europe or save some money and go to Mexico.


It doesn’t have to be expensive to visit california. You’ll see some of the best of this country by Camping, actually. Alternatively, you can rent an RV and visit multiple locations with all the amenities of home, and actually see a lot more since Cali is so large. 

Not to mention EPIC mountain biking. You could take 100 mountain biking trips to Cali and not ride the same trail twice 

1100 miles from the southern border to the northern border. Average width of 250 miles. Think about it for a second. 1770 kilometers long, 400 km wide. Plenty to see in this state.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 18, 2020)

I had a swamp cooler I rolled around in my shop for when it got too hot to set in front of the big shop fan.

But really the humidity is too high for one to work good.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

Yesterday was my anniversary on RIU, I just noticed, lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's pretty. I didn't mean that to be a slight against your State. For the price of travel and accommodations to California from here I could go to Europe or save some money and go to Mexico.


Nope, sorry to correct, you have an open invitation here with all the grass you can handle.


I have food too!

Edit: this is a limited time offer. (insert Old Man smiley)


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Nope, sorry to correct, you have an open invitation here with all the grass you can handle.
> 
> 
> I have food too!
> ...


She has tour guides all up and down the state if she asks.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yesterday was my anniversary on RIU, I just noticed, lol.




.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2020)

I would be very weary about going to Mexico, a lot of crazy stuff going on down there. If you do go, and wanna have a little fun hit it around Halloween to early November, so you can enjoy the day of the dead celebrations and such


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's pretty. I didn't mean that to be a slight against your State. For the price of travel and accommodations to California from here I could go to Europe or save some money and go to Mexico.


I am in CA. How can you resist


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4657441
> 
> .


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I would be very weary about going to Mexico, a lot of crazy stuff going on down there.


I used to go down to Mexico twice a week all year round for quite awhile and had nothing but great
times every time. Not a single mishap but that may vary person to person. Otherwise good heads up for the
lovely lady BudmanTX!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I used to go down to Mexico twice a week all year round for quite awhile and had nothing but great
> times every time. Not a single mishap but that may vary person to person. Otherwise good heads up for the
> lovely lady BudmanTX!


np, it's fun down there, ate a lot of great food, drink a lot of good beer and tequila......just gotta be careful and keep your nose clean....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> It doesn’t have to be expensive to visit california. You’ll see some of the best of this country by Camping, actually. Alternatively, you can rent an RV and visit multiple locations with all the amenities of home, and actually see a lot more since Cali is so large.
> 
> Not to mention EPIC mountain biking. You could take 100 mountain biking trips to Cali and not ride the same trail twice
> 
> 1100 miles from the southern border to the northern border. Average width of 250 miles. Think about it for a second. 1770 kilometers long, 400 km wide. Plenty to see in this state.


When we visit a new place, I'm excited about going to festivals, experiencing the nightlife and if they have them, beaches! It's not that I don't like visiting parks and monuments, I just get bored of them quickly When we were in Hawaii we booked a two day tour, first day was by helicopter and the second was on foot. We went to the helicopter tour, that was really cool. The next day we went to pearl harbor and saw the USS Arizona Memorial in the morning then bailed on the rest of the tour and spent the day laying on the beach. For me it's also less fun when you don't know anyone who can show you the sights and take you off the beaten path.



BudmanTX said:


> I would be very weary about going to Mexico, a lot of crazy stuff going on down there. If you do go, and wanna have a little fun hit it around Halloween to early November, so you can enjoy the day of the dead celebrations and such


I've been to Mexico a couple times, cancun and puerto vallarta. I've only stayed at the resorts but I've never had any problems other than trying to get home during a major earth quake.



Grandpapy said:


> Nope, sorry to correct, you have an open invitation here with all the grass you can handle.
> 
> 
> I have food too!
> ...





raratt said:


> She has tour guides all up and down the state if she asks.





curious2garden said:


> I am in CA. How can you resist


That settles it, California blowout party once covid is over.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been to Mexico a couple times, cancun and puerto vallarta. I've only stayed at the resorts but I've never had any problems other than trying to get home during a major earth quake.


Oh cool, didn't realize you been before......you should try Acapulco next round......or Mazatlan...... maybe Cabo, got an old friend in San Felipe right now enjoying the sites and sounds......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .........snip..........
> That settles it, California blowout party once covid is over.


I have a good friend who lives in San Diego and knows the ins and outs of all the best beaches down there, including La Jolla. I'm sure he'd be happy to give us the grand tour. He also knows where you can find some of the best fish and the best Reuben sandwich I have ever seen.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a good friend who lives in San Diego and knows the ins and outs of all the best beaches down there, including La Jolla. I'm sure he'd be happy to give us the grand tour. He also knows where you can find some of the best fish and the best Reuben sandwich I have ever seen.


Oh, now you did it - you used the "R" word.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, now you did it - you used the "R" word.
> 
> View attachment 4657619


Swing by, bring the cajun ;D I'd HAPPILY eat two Reuben sammiches.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, now you did it - you used the "R" word.
> 
> View attachment 4657619


Holy crap now I need one!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy crap now I need one!


Ok three, I could eat three of them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok three, I could eat three of them.


This sounds suspiciously like the answer to an @Gary Goodson question.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok three, I could eat three of them.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This sounds suspiciously like the answer to an @Gary Goodson question.


Only three?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

Ok why does the FDA have to release my iMac from customs?


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok why does the FDA have to release my iMac from customs?


Where did the shipment originate from?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Where did the shipment originate from?


Apple's CTO facility in Shannon Ireland.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok why does the FDA have to release my iMac from customs?


The all new iMacadamia....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The all new iMacadamia....


I swear to god all I could think when I got that email was, "How did Apple piss off The Great Pumpkin?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a good friend who lives in San Diego and knows the ins and outs of all the best beaches down there, including La Jolla. I'm sure he'd be happy to give us the grand tour. He also knows where you can find some of the best fish and the best Reuben sandwich I have ever seen.


I’m in! I don't think I've ever had a ruben sandwich. I just assumed it was montreal smoked meat until I googled it. I also want to try fresh from the ocean fish tacos that everyone talks about.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I swear to god all I could think when I got that email was, "How did Apple piss off The Great Pumpkin?"


is it too far in left field to assume that they saw apple on the paperwork and assumed produce.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I swear to god all I could think when I got that email was, "How did Apple piss off The Great Pumpkin?"





Laughing Grass said:


> I’m in! I don't think I've ever had a ruben sandwich. I just assumed it was montreal smoked meat until I googled it. I also want to try fresh from the ocean fish tacos that everyone talks about.


Seriously you have never had a Ruben? It's like top 3!


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Only three?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it too far in left field to assume that they saw apple on the paperwork and assumed produce.


It's 2020, anything is possible this year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously you have never had a Ruben? It's like top 3!


I'm surprised too. I've had the montreal smoked meat sandwich at Dunn's deli. It looks the same so I assumed it's one of those things that have a different name depending on which side of the border you're on.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously you have never had a Ruben? It's like top 3!


That's true if the scale starts at 3.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised too. I've had the montreal smoked meat sandwich at Dunn's deli. It looks the same so I assumed it's one of those things that have a different name depending on which side of the border you're on.


I'd eat that all day!!! Maybe even take it home to finish!


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> try Acapulco


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

Wind shifted, sky is brown and ash is falling.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wind shifted, sky is brown and ash is falling.


Don't worry I washed and waxed my car. It will be back at me as soon as it notices.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 19, 2020)

Morning, lights are on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Morning..ugh....ok why am I awake...oh that's right....money.....

gotta put in that order today for that 79 convert bug interior and get the seals coming in too...

Welp coffee is hot and ready......


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2020)

Mornings are not my favorite time to be awake


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Mornings are not my favorite time to be awake


not mine either, but gotta get up for the $$$$.....i'll prolly pack it in before the heat hits this afternoon....

good coffee...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning..ugh....ok why am I awake...oh that's right....money.....
> 
> gotta put in that order today for that 79 convert bug interior and get the seals coming in too...
> 
> Welp coffee is hot and ready......


You like vw's? Nice! Built a 59 narrow eye Baja, 73 street car and my first real resto was at 14 I did a sandrail. Bugs are cool!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Mornings are not my favorite time to be awake


Beats the alternative of not waking.



DarkWeb said:


> You like vw's? Nice! Built a 59 narrow eye Baja, 73 street car and my first real resto was at 14 I did a sandrail. Bugs are cool!


I completely rebuilt a 73 Super Beetle years ago only to have a gigantic brick of a car (70's LTD) pull a U-turn & I center punched him.

Dead Bug. : (


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You like vw's? Nice! Built a 59 narrow eye Baja, 73 street car and my first real resto was at 14 I did a sandrail. Bugs are cool!


yep, it's where I work.....in a restoration and parts shop been playing with them all my life.....earliest one I played with was a 52

I also help out local farmers with they're live stock as well, trim out trees, lawns etc

speaking of I got 2 lawns to do this weekend....


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2020)

Errors in Detecting Lies


Discover common mistakes when detecting lies, including the Othello Error and the Brokaw Hazard. Learn about the dangers and precautions of catching liars.




www.paulekman.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beats the alternative of not waking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Redid a 1974 Super Beetle, gold with a moon roof, lovely little car, over bored and Holley carb. FAST little thing, I put it up for sale almost immediately. The kid who bought it wrecked it within 4 hours of buying it. His dad called me and he wanted his money back. I laughed and suggested he discuss that with his insurance agency.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beats the alternative of not waking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


74’ Ltd for the win .


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

Mornin, on a positive note Cal Fire has dropped the mandatory evacuation order near Grass Valley and the fire has only grown by 115 acres since yesterday, 15% containment. There are still some areas that remain evacuated however. One of my favorite drives is up 49 to Downieville and Sierra City and 49 is still closed.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2020)

Random memories for today include but are not limited to.

I grew up ( for most my elementary school years ) with a kid that had a missing leg who’s mom would sell the unneeded shoe at their annual yard sale.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beats the alternative of not waking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks. My dad had a super...I never drove it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, it's where I work.....in a restoration and parts shop been playing with them all my life.....earliest one I played with was a 52
> 
> I also help out local farmers with they're live stock as well, trim out trees, lawns etc
> 
> speaking of I got 2 lawns to do this weekend....


So you have access to all sorts of goodies.....That's good to know...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Random memories for today include but are not limited to.
> 
> I grew up ( for most my elementary school years ) with a kid that had a missing leg who’s mom would sell the unneeded shoe at their annual yard sale.


who buys a single shoe?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> who buys a single shoe?


Idk, but my mom would always laugh about the one shoe lady . Apparently no one was buying them because she always had a table full of singles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Well that's random...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> 74’ Ltd for the win .


Wait . . . That was you driving that tank?


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wait . . . That was you driving that tank?
> 
> View attachment 4658380


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Idk, but my mom would always laugh about the one shoe lady . Apparently no one was buying them because she always had a table full of singles.


I'd make an ass kicking machine


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd make an ass kicking machine




With a machine like that no one would need enemies.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> who buys a single shoe?


Other than amputation or thalidomide injury, there is also a subset of people with mismatched foot sizes. Their only option was to buy 2 different-sized pair, which left them with two useless shoes for each usable pair.

eBay would have been a boon to that mom. She would have moved the shoes and spared herself the annual ordeal of the yard sale.

Now there are sites that list resources for the uneven of foot, like this one.





__





You are being redirected...






trend-able.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2020)

This is gonna be so weird. I just parked at the airport and I am eating my sandwich then heading in.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is gonna be so weird. I just parked at the airport and I am eating my sandwich then heading in.


Stay safe! 


California is on fire. I walked out this morning and everything was covered in ash. Smoke layered the streets. 
Air quality is piss poor. 
They say anything over 100 is bad... 









Gilroy Air Quality Index (AQI) and California Air Pollution | IQAir


Gilroy Air Quality Index (AQI) is now Good. Get real-time, historical and forecast PM2.5 and weather data. Read the air pollution in Gilroy, California with AirVisual.




www.iqair.com





SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Stay safe!
> 
> 
> California is on fire. I walked out this morning and everything was covered in ash. Smoke layered the streets.
> ...


Cali has like 30 fires going, I just read...?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Cali has like 30 fires going, I just read...?


Very nearly “a fire for every county”; one hell of a season. Add to the many other one-star Yelp reviews for 2020.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Very nearly “a fire for every county”; one hell of a season. Add to the many other one-star Yelp reviews for 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4658440


jebus..we only had one.....well now we got another something sparked a plant in praire view texas......


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 19, 2020)

Pizza guy left his pizza bag here last night, should I keep it or try to get a free pizza calling it in? Like I'm holding it hostage.
Not the first time, buddies and I gave a pizza guy a dab years ago. He got so stoned he left the pizza bag behind and probably shouldn't have been driving after that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Stay safe!
> 
> 
> California is on fire. I walked out this morning and everything was covered in ash. Smoke layered the streets.
> ...


Thanks , I will do my best to stay safe. You too! That is terrible news about the fires and poor air quality. I remember living in Eugene Oregon and a terrible fire season . The air quality was so bad. Someone at work left the doors open and so much smoke filled my space I took out an Oxygen tank and put on a cannula.lol But it still didn’t help . My lungs were hurting during that shit, so understand the pain. Good luck . The extra air purifiers helped out but it was very scary.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 19, 2020)

Talking boats, I had a lot, hard to get 4 Roughnecks in a truck.

Had a big old Oldsmobile with one of them Rocket Motors in it. After I started burning rig oil in it it was going through 3/4 gallons a day. When the oil light come on I just stopped and poured another gallon in it. I guess I drove it fast enough none of the plugs fouled.

I had to make it home before the stores close to buy more beer.

I loved evening tower. Party all night tske a little nap in the morning and feel fine.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

Sweet mother of ~mumbled profanity~

The indoor temps document my compromise between comfort and economy.

“Living room” probe (top) is under a humidity dome for my struggling Phalaenopsis orchids.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sweet mother of ~mumbled profanity~
> 
> The indoor temps document my compromise between comfort and economy.
> 
> ...


damn.....the cat 3 hurricane in Baja doing a number on the weather for Lower Cali....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> damn.....the cat 3 hurricane in Baja doing a number on the weather for Lower Cali....


Liar Underground just posted these conditions, but they make no record of them. Their “almanac” has zero to do with previous readings. From a bit of googling this seems to be a common feature of weather apps.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Liar Underground just posted these conditions, but they make no record of them. Their “almanac” has zero to do with previous readings. From a bit of googling this seems to be a common feature of weather apps.
> 
> View attachment 4658668


holy crap.....I was just looking at the NOAA web site....









GOES Image Viewer - Center for Satellite Applications and Research - NOAA/NESDIS/STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov





seem like your area I would think would be on the dry side of it....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap.....I was just looking at the NOAA web site....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sky is now full of popping cumulus. I decided that a thunderstorm would probably make Paulie pellets harder to gather than in their current perfectly mummified state.
After ten minutes in the hot wind, the 85-degree house felt downright crisp til my body decided it wasn’t.
But I got the yard unshitted (deshat?)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


>


That's my favorite 80s movie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sky is now full of popping cumulus. I decided that a thunderstorm would probably make Paulie pellets harder to gather than in their current perfectly mummified state.
> After ten minutes in the hot wind, the 85-degree house felt downright crisp til my body decided it wasn’t.
> But I got the yard unshitted (deshat?)


Would you like to swing by? Our weather is much nicer & shovels much larger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

Who knew this was a thing? Sign me up!





__





Cosmetic Limb Lengthening - Over 20,000 surgeries since 1986


The Paley Orthopedic & Spine Institute is the most experienced place in the world to have limb lengthening surgery. Contact us today,




limblengthening.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Very nearly “a fire for every county”; one hell of a season. Add to the many other one-star Yelp reviews for 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4658440I


I stocked up on 20X20 air filters that can be taped to the back of a box fan. 
We've been lucky in WA so far...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Would you like to swing by? Our weather is much nicer & shovels much larger.


Currently that’s a tempting offer. I’ll have to mail the .500 your way first. Let’s swap houses for a week.

I’ll leave the Paulie pellet pickup kit here while you enjoy an interlude in the skillet.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who knew this was a thing? Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck no. Nope. no no no. No way. Big ol' NOPE


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who knew this was a thing? Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I thought it was a penis thing. 
These people fuck with real bones!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2020)

I have a new goal...


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have a new goal...
> View attachment 4658775


I've spent many hours sitting in a tree


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh fuck no. Nope. no no no. No way. Big ol' NOPE





Chunky Stool said:


> At first I thought it was a penis thing.
> These people fuck with real bones!


The femur and tibia option is $85,000 and takes two years. 5.25" is a lot! 

Same girls in these two pics  Reading the fine print there's a lot of PT required and multiple surgeries.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The femur and tibia option is $85,000 and takes two years. 5.25" is a lot!
> 
> Same girls in these two pics  Reading the fine print there's a lot of PT required and multiple surgeries.
> 
> View attachment 4658836


id like ot be taller than 5'2 .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The femur and tibia option is $85,000 and takes two years. 5.25" is a lot!
> 
> Same girls in these two pics  Reading the fine print there's a lot of PT required and multiple surgeries.
> 
> View attachment 4658836


Stretching exercises would be agony I imagine.

~edit~I wonder if I could make 85k donating some height.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> id like ot be taller than 5'2 .


They say good things come in small packages. At least you don't have scars on your head from hitting it on something too low.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The femur and tibia option is $85,000 and takes two years. 5.25" is a lot!
> 
> Same girls in these two pics  Reading the fine print there's a lot of PT required and multiple surgeries.
> 
> View attachment 4658836


like a ridiculous recovery period after each surgery too. Terrifying to me, and I’ve had my shoulder completely reconstructed. 


sunni said:


> id like ot be taller than 5'2 .


Would it be okay if I asked why? I’m genuinely curious. I’m pretty sure the majority of people here think you’re just the bees knees


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> id like ot be taller than 5'2 .


Me too. I hate always being the shortest person in the group. I would love to be 5.5.



Metasynth said:


> like a ridiculous recovery period after each surgery too. Terrifying to me, and I’ve had my shoulder completely reconstructed.
> 
> Would it be okay if I asked why? I’m genuinely curious. I’m pretty sure the majority of people here think you’re just the bees knees


yea I’m kinda adverse to pain and I don’t have $110k cad burninga whole in my pocket either.

I can dream


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> like a ridiculous recovery period after each surgery too. Terrifying to me, and I’ve had my shoulder completely reconstructed.
> 
> Would it be okay if I asked why? I’m genuinely curious. I’m pretty sure the majority of people here think you’re just the bees knees


i think id like to be around 5'5 maybe? idk i always just have been short like really short


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> i think id like to be around 5'5 maybe? idk i always just have been short like really short


Shaq is all good with it...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2020)

I am 5’9 and it’s absolutely Perfect! I am so lucky! absolutely no complaints .


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> i think id like to be around 5'5 maybe? idk i always just have been short like really short


I feel like really short would be under 5 feet.

5’2” is petite, yeah, but would you consider height augmentation surgery to get an extra three inches?

well, come to think of it, I know some men who’d pay for surgery to add three inches too...lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

4" heels, Ta Da!


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am 5’9 and it’s absolutely Perfect! I am so lucky! absolutely no complaints .


My wife is 5'9", I'm 6'2", son is 6'8, daughter is 5'10".


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I feel like really short would be under 5 feet.
> 
> 5’2” is petite, yeah, but would you consider height augmentation surgery to get an extra three inches?
> 
> well, come to think of it, I know some men who’d pay for surgery to add three inches too...lol


fuck no. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> My wife is 5'9", I'm 6'2", son is 6'8, daughter is 5'10".


My husband is also 6’2! If we had a son he would have been 6’8 because my mum was 5’ 10. That’s wild !!


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The femur and tibia option is $85,000 and takes two years. 5.25" is a lot!
> 
> Same girls in these two pics  Reading the fine print there's a lot of PT required and multiple surgeries.
> 
> View attachment 4658836


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 19, 2020)

Bubble gum


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My husband is also 6’2! If we had a son he would have been 6’8 because my mum was 5’ 10. That’s wild !!


My mom was 6'.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> i think id like to be around 5'5 maybe? idk i always just have been short like really short


I'm 150cm and come from a long line of little people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> 4" heels, Ta Da!


Go big or go home.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks , I will do my best to stay safe. You too! That is terrible news about the fires and poor air quality. I remember living in Eugene Oregon and a terrible fire season . The air quality was so bad. Someone at work left the doors open and so much smoke filled my space I took out an Oxygen tank and put on a cannula.lol But it still didn’t help . My lungs were hurting during that shit, so understand the pain. Good luck . The extra air purifiers helped out but it was very scary.


Have a safe trip and good luck.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

I 80 closed in Vacaville, fire jumped it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have a safe trip and good luck.


Thank you! I’m made the first airplane trip getting here. The plane was half full. I had 4 empty rows in front of me . It would have been just perfect IF the stewardess did not stand in the aisle talking to an unmasked passenger for 45 minutes! She kept feeding the passenger small bottles of wine and talking to her . The only way you Are allowed to be unmasked on the plane is eating For quick snack or drinking . If anyone she should know better . She was about 10 feet in front of us . Very selfish . We had on N95’s and hoods and glasses and didn’t take them off . The trip was only 1 hr 45 minutes so ....fingers crossed. I have 2 days of interviews now as a stranger in a strange place during very strange times. I am just so relieved to be out of lame ass Oklahoma for a few day’s . The people up here seems so much cooler .


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you! I’m made the first airplane trip getting here. The plane was half full. I had 4 empty rows in front of me . It would have been just perfect IF the stewardess did not stand in the aisle talking to an unmasked passenger for 45 minutes! She kept feeding the passenger small bottles of wine and talking to her . The only way you Are allowed to be unmasked on the plane is eating For quick snack or drinking . If anyone she should know better . She was about 10 feet in front of us . Very selfish . We had on N95’s and hoods and glasses and didn’t take them off . The trip was only 1 hr 45 minutes so ....fingers crossed. I have 2 days of interviews now as a stranger in a strange place during very strange times. I am just so relieved to be out of lame ass Oklahoma for a few day’s . The people up here seems so much cooler .


Must be nice to see a new place in this time. I feel my bubble has gotten smaller.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you! I’m made the first airplane trip getting here. The plane was half full. I had 4 empty rows in front of me . It would have been just perfect IF the stewardess did not stand in the aisle talking to an unmasked passenger for 45 minutes! She kept feeding the passenger small bottles of wine and talking to her . The only way you Are allowed to be unmasked on the plane is eating For quick snack or drinking . If anyone she should know better . She was about 10 feet in front of us . Very selfish . We had on N95’s and hoods and glasses and didn’t take them off . The trip was only 1 hr 45 minutes so ....fingers crossed. I have 2 days of interviews now as a stranger in a strange place during very strange times. I am just so relieved to be out of lame ass Oklahoma for a few day’s . The people up here seems so much cooler .


did you get a photo when this was happening? A little social media shaming would be satisfying.

good luck on your interviews


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Go big or go home.
> 
> View attachment 4658881


Pics?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 150cm and come from a long line of little people.


What the fuck is a centimeter


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> What the fuck is a centimeter


Bout that big....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> What the fuck is a centimeter


10mm


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 20, 2020)

Morning


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning


Oakiey said:


> Morning


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 20, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Pizza guy left his pizza bag here last night, should I keep it or try to get a free pizza calling it in? Like I'm holding it hostage.
> Not the first time, buddies and I gave a pizza guy a dab years ago. He got so stoned he left the pizza bag behind and probably shouldn't have been driving after that


The green-by-phone service, where I used to live, uses them to avoid unwanted detection when making deliveries.
Just sayin'.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

I got out a sharpie...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> What the fuck is a centimeter


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Exactly!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly!


They make no mention of having to have that crown thing around your leg. 









Limb Lengthening Surgery Overview


There are many things that the surgeon must consider for stature lengthening surgery. It is important to determine the ideal nail length.




limblengthening.org





Looks like a lot of incisions and scars tho


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

Morning...it's 79F this morning with a low dew point.....feels good even though we gonna hit 102 today.....

welp gotta walk the dog, then off to work.....

coffee is hot........fresh pot


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They make no mention of having to have that crown thing around your leg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are using an intramedullary nail that's why there's no caging. Here you go:








PRECICE System - NuVasive


Precice® System The Precice system leverages advanced technology to remotely control an implant from the outside. Consult your healthcare provider to find out if Precice is right for you. Precice Applied The Precice system uses distraction osteogenesis. Interaction between magnets in the device...




www.nuvasive.com












Precice Stryde™ | NuVasive


Precice Stryde™ A next-generation solution to help patients with limb length discrepancy (LLD). Leveraging the PRECICE system technology, Stryde has 400% increased postoperative weight bearing (vs. Precice)1. Learn more about the new limb lengthening and compression treatment below. Learn more...




www.nuvasive.com





I can understand use of this for limb length issues related to hip surgery, knee surgery, other congenital and traumatic type of anomalies but I think it's the height of hubris to use this for cosmetics (height is cosmetic), before we have 20 years of data on it's efficacy.

They are now suing and removing the 'new' hip and knee implants my generation put in that failed prematurely. So I'd wait those 20 years. However if you need an intramedullary nail it looks like a good candidate for consideration. Also I'd love to see their spinal fixators. Caging is unpleasant. I'd be curious their frequency of non-union and if they have any long term marrow issues in patients who get bilateral tibial/femoral lengthening.

Thanks for the information, it was interesting.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Finally cooled a bit, 65 this morning however the air smells like a burned out cattle truck. Going to be another smoky day.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Smoky end to a hot day yesterday. It was 1am before I could open the house. Quite smoky this morning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Finally cooled a bit, 65 this morning however the air smells like a burned out cattle truck. Going to be another smoky day.


Yep, same here, the sun looks like a ripe tomato


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Smoky end to a hot day yesterday. It was 1am before I could open the house. Quite smoky this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4659356View attachment 4659358View attachment 4659361


damn...talk bout a air quality alert....


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

GOES satellite, south west:
https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G17&sector=psw&band=GEOCOLOR&length=12


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> GOES satellite, south west:
> https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G17&sector=psw&band=GEOCOLOR&length=12


damn....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They are using an intramedullary nail that's why there's no caging. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"height of hubris" lol your choice of words are always awesome. I've also read about the problems they've had silicone breast implants from the 70's and 80's and weird looking bum implants that are being done today. Even if I could afford it I wouldn't go to the extreme of having my bones cut. I had ten microdermabrasion sessions done to remove some acne marks from when I was a teen. It helped my confidence, so I'm not against cosmetic surgery if it's done to make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

The GFS prediction for next Mon shows moisture from hurricane Genevieve affecting So Cal. I think it might be more like Tues/Wed due to the track of the depression at that time. The rain will be welcome, however I foresee more lightning, which is the last thing we need.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

I just found out if you swipe up on the letter P it autotypes "poop"! Haha love it!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2020)

Emergency alert was sent out this morning... evacuations in my town. Fortunately for me, I'm on the other side of town. There are fires on the other side of us in Santa Cruz. If the fire comes south west, my sister will have to evacuate. I'm a mile or so from her but probably wouldn't have to evacuate. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> "height of hubris" lol your choice of words are always awesome. I've also read about the problems they've had silicone breast implants from the 70's and 80's and weird looking bum implants that are being done today. Even if I could afford it I wouldn't go to the extreme of having my bones cut. I had ten microdermabrasion sessions done to remove some acne marks from when I was a teen. It helped my confidence, so I'm not against cosmetic surgery if it's done to make you feel better about yourself.


I've done a lot of plastics and made a pot of money from it. I love it. I have nothing against plastics when done responsibly. I think bilateral femoral and tibial medullary nails that ream out and replace much of the long bone marrow space might be an issue we need 20 years of history on before declaring safe, that's all.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

i hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

Nothing from @doublejj since Monday - hope he's doing OK.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Emergency alert was sent out this morning... evacuations in my town. Fortunately for me, I'm on the other side of town. There are fires on the other side of us in Santa Cruz. If the fire comes south west, my sister will have to evacuate. I'm a mile or so from her but probably wouldn't have to evacuate.
> 
> SH420


I was wondering what your situation was. Have your go bag packed, hoping for the best for you and family.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nothing from @doublejj since Monday - hope he's doing OK.


I've been sending him updates from Cal Fire on the situation. That fire has not taken off on a run at least, it's only up to 710 acres last I saw. They have the benefit of being about 5 minutes flight time from the air tanker base near Nevada City also. They hit it hard for a couple days.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 20, 2020)

Best wishes to those affected by fires but it's beautiful and breezy here. Air 23C / 74F, water 25C / 76F and 9' deep.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I just found out if you swipe up on the letter P it autotypes "poop"! Haha love it!!!


Mine comes up with please and probably LOL auto learning spell chicken


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

This is the smoke situation, taken about 5 min ago. That ridgeline is about 1/2 mi away. I feel like I've smoked 3 packs of ciggies


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nothing from @doublejj since Monday - hope he's doing OK.


I hope his trimmers don't get stiffed again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> This is the smoke situation, taken about 5 min ago. That ridgeline is about 1/2 mi away. I feel like I've smoked 3 packs of ciggies
> View attachment 4659472


Are you evacuating


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mine comes up with please and probably LOL auto learning spell chicken


Please and perfect. Guaranteed @Metasynth and @shrxhky420 get penis


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 20, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Best wishes to those affected by fires butView attachment 4659471 it's beautiful and breezy here. Air 23C / 74F, water 25C / 76F and 9' deep.


That pool looks familiar. Are you able to get on a roof of your house to the left and jump from there?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Please and perfect. Guaranteed @Metasynth and @shrxhky420 get penis


Penis

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Emergency alert was sent out this morning... evacuations in my town. Fortunately for me, I'm on the other side of town. There are fires on the other side of us in Santa Cruz. If the fire comes south west, my sister will have to evacuate. I'm a mile or so from her but probably wouldn't have to evacuate.
> 
> SH420


STAY safe! @Singlemalt and @raratt you guys too

@Aeroknow are you ok? How are you holding bud?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you evacuating


Oh no, no fires that close. This is all smoke drift from a few fires north-west of me; closest is 20 mi. Check that map @raratt posted and it shows the wind drift. I'm in the Salinas river valley and it's close ended so it's just filling up with smoke


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no, no fires that close. This is all smoke drift from a few fires north-west of me; closest is 20 mi. Check that map @raratt posted and it shows the wind drift. I'm in the Salinas river valley and it's close ended so it's just filling up with smoke


We've had a change in the wind. Not nearly as much smoke as yesterday. It's still "orange" out and the smell of smoke is prominent but it's not layered on the streets like fog, like it was yesterday. 
Stay in side, if you go out wear a mask 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> STAY safe! @Singlemalt and @raratt you guys too
> 
> @Aeroknow are you ok? How are you holding bud?


My house is surrounded by farm land mostly. Almond and walnut orchards and some wet rice fields. The pastures nearby have been grazed down to a manageable level if a fire were to break out there. I think we are pretty safe. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

Cali people stay safe.....

remember texas is always open if needed....


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We've had a change in the wind. Not nearly as much smoke as yesterday. It's still "orange" out and the smell of smoke is prominent but it's not layered on the streets like fog, like it was yesterday.
> Stay in side, if you go out wear a mask
> 
> SH420


We have the "fog" now, the smoke cooled last night and dropped. I'll see about getting a pic.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That pool looks familiar. Are you able to get on a roof of your house to the left and jump from there?


Possible from the roof maybe, but easily from the upstairs deck, which you would have to clear while jumping about 20 feet to the pool, if you jumped from the roof. Have you been to Cape Breton?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> My wife is 5'9", I'm 6'2", son is 6'8, daughter is 5'10".


Your son is either genetically descended from giants or something is pushing on his pituitary, because holy fuck. Even your daughter is an inch taller than me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> My house is surrounded by farm land mostly. Almond and walnut orchards and some wet rice fields. The pastures nearby have been grazed down to a manageable level if a fire were to break out there. I think we are pretty safe. Thanks for the concern though.


The town where we lived in the interior was mandatorily evacuated by a monster fire years ago - we left so fast we forgot shoes for a couple of the kids. I remember the last thing I did was to climb on the roof to nail sprinklers up there & seeing flames well over 100' high as the black spruce trees literally blew up!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no, no fires that close. This is all smoke drift from a few fires north-west of me; closest is 20 mi. Check that map @raratt posted and it shows the wind drift. I'm in the Salinas river valley and it's close ended so it's just filling up with smoke


20 miles is still pretty close, if they tell you to evacuate you're going to leave right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Your son is either genetically descended from giants or something is pushing on his pituitary, because holy fuck. Even your daughter is an inch taller than me.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 20, 2020)

What should I do with my trim if I don’t have a micron screen to make dry ice hash? Maybe just edibles?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> What should I do with my trim if I don’t have a micron screen to make dry ice hash? Maybe just edibles?


What happened to your truck?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2020)

Chocolate snow falls on Swiss town after Lindt factory suffers ventilator malfunction


Due to strong winds, powder spread around immediate vicinity of plant




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> What should I do with my trim if I don’t have a micron screen to make dry ice hash? Maybe just edibles?


do you like to cook?


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What happened to your truck?


I unscrewed the fuel line from where it goes into the fuel filter (didn’t change out the filter as it was WAY down in there) and turned the key over until what came out was no longer red (was kind of afraid it was going to burn up my starter, but it didn’t flow out when only the battery was on). Filled it up completely and dare I say it runs better now haha I can’t hear that rod knocking anymore.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 20, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Possible from the roof maybe, but easily from the upstairs deck, which you would have to clear while jumping about 20 feet to the pool, if you jumped from the roof. Have you been to Cape Breton?


Hah, no. It looks identical to a buddy's house in San Diego he sold over 20 years ago. It took up the backyard, was fenced and had that diving board I cracked my head on. But we could get on his roof and jump into the pool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> do you like to cook?


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> do you like to cook?


I don’t, my girl can cook really well but she can’t really bake. I just don’t enjoy making my own food that much, I feel like it taste better when it’s brought to me (lol that might have something to do with my skill level).


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> I unscrewed the fuel line from where it goes into the fuel filter (didn’t change out the filter as it was WAY down in there) and turned the key over until what came out was no longer red (was kind of afraid it was going to burn up my starter, but it didn’t flow out when only the battery was on). Filled it up completely and dare I say it runs better now haha I can’t hear that rod knocking anymore.


Good it's working...


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good it's working...


Yeah man thanks for the help. Made me pretty happy when you told me how reliable the engine is. I have 122k on it, maybe I can get that all the way to 350.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Yeah man thanks for the help. Made me pretty happy when you told me how reliable the engine is. I have 122k on it, maybe I can get that all the way to 350.


Easy....when was the last time you changed your oil?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 20 miles is still pretty close, if they tell you to evacuate you're going to leave right?


Nah, I'm surrounded by farmland and I have a fire system of Rainbird sprinklers ringing the house/domestic area. Turn the well pump on, turn a valve and 100 gpm goes thru 12 sprinklers.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Easy....when was the last time you changed your oil?


I’m good about doing every ~3k or so. It usually takes me a while to drive that much.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The town where we lived in the interior was mandatorily evacuated by a monster fire years ago - we left so fast we forgot shoes for a couple of the kids. I remember the last thing I did was to climb on the roof to nail sprinklers up there & seeing flames well over 100' high as the black spruce trees literally blew up!



How did the sprinklers work for you?
I've have a dream of pluming fire suppression one day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, I'm surrounded by farmland and I have a fire system of Rainbird sprinklers ringing the house/domestic area. Turn the well pump on, turn a valve and 100 gpm goes thru 12 sprinklers.


Oh cool! I'm learning so much about California lol. How is your copd with all the smoke?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> What should I do with my trim if I don’t have a micron screen to make dry ice hash? Maybe just edibles?


A tincture is another option.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Our auburn skies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


What? No metal spikes on the end like lawn darts?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Your son is either genetically descended from giants or something is pushing on his pituitary, because holy fuck. Even your daughter is an inch taller than me.


Ask @cannabineer about his kid's sizes. We are getting taller.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


that actually looks like fun....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> What should I do with my trim if I don’t have a micron screen to make dry ice hash? Maybe just edibles?


You can oil or alcohol extract it easily.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What happened to your truck?


He took it to the crusher of course


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> I unscrewed the fuel line from where it goes into the fuel filter (didn’t change out the filter as it was WAY down in there) and turned the key over until what came out was no longer red (was kind of afraid it was going to burn up my starter, but it didn’t flow out when only the battery was on). Filled it up completely and dare I say it runs better now haha I can’t hear that rod knocking anymore.


Damn I had him at car crusher, reply slower next time, k?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

From Cal Fire:
The first two days of the Jones Fire the Grass Valley Air Attack Base delivered 96,000 gallons of fire retardant. Second only to the Robbers Fire in the history of the Grass Valley Air Attack Base. More gallons than all of last year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh cool! I'm learning so much about California lol. How is your copd with all the smoke?


It's been better, lol. PSA's abound about staying indoors re: heat and smoke. PSA's about curtailing electrical useage. Then the rolling blackouts to "prevent the grid from crashing". Seems like the choice while being a good citizen is to fry outside and screw your lungs or slowly roast inside not using the AC


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's been better, lol. PSA's abound about staying indoors re: heat and smoke. PSA's about curtailing electrical useage. Then the rolling blackouts to "prevent the grid from crashing". Seems like the choice while being a good citizen is to fry outside and screw your lungs or slowly roast inside not using the AC


Solar is great, until the sun goes down.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Solar is great, until the sun goes down.


wind turbines....they don't need sun to generate power, and as long as you have a wind, you have power


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Your son is either genetically descended from giants or something is pushing on his pituitary, because holy fuck. Even your daughter is an inch taller than me.





curious2garden said:


> Ask @cannabineer about his kid's sizes. We are getting taller.


My family has tall on both sides, numbers close to those of @raratt.

My dad was six one, and mama was ... five nine?

My ex is half an inch shy of six even.
Her dad was six four and big of frame. Her mother was five ten.

We have two children. Our daughter, twenty-two, has my sides finer bones and a height of five ten.
Our son has his maternal grandfather’s big bones and stands six six. His shoes are 17 or 18 depending on make.

As @raratt can attest, this narrows choices for a family vehicle. We are the classic Tahoe/Suburban demographic.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> A tincture is another option.


Alcohol is usually a solution.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> wind turbines....they don't need sun to generate power, and as long as you have a wind, you have power



Near Livermore. Taking advantage of the delta breeze.


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> "height of hubris" lol your choice of words are always awesome. I've also read about the problems they've had silicone breast implants from the 70's and 80's and weird looking bum implants that are being done today. Even if I could afford it I wouldn't go to the extreme of having my bones cut. I had ten microdermabrasion sessions done to remove some acne marks from when I was a teen. It helped my confidence, so I'm not against cosmetic surgery if it's done to make you feel better about yourself.


Not to pry, BUTT.

If you are considering bum enhancement, some research about lasting effects would be prudent.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Solar is great, until the sun goes down.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's been better, lol. PSA's abound about staying indoors re: heat and smoke. PSA's about curtailing electrical useage. Then the rolling blackouts to "prevent the grid from crashing". Seems like the choice while being a good citizen is to fry outside and screw your lungs or slowly roast inside not using the AC


Yes, where I'm at in NOHO we had a rolling black out From 4pm - 7pm
during 104 temp. 12 hour black out next blocks over from me. 4pm - 4am.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4659608
> Near Livermore. Taking advantage of the delta breeze.


nice, we have them too

how bout one for the home as a backup?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My family has tall on both sides, numbers close to those of @raratt.
> 
> My dad was six one, and mama was ... five nine?
> 
> ...


My son is all torso like his grandma's family, his legs are no longer than mine. A cop was giving him shit about having the seat in my old car so laid back he was almost in the back seat. He set the seat up straight and had to bend at the neck to clear the roof. The cop shut up.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Alcohol is usually a solution.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> Not to pry, BUTT.
> 
> If you are considering bum enhancement, some research about lasting effects would be prudent.


Damn... someone's broke that ass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

Cannabutter is super easy to make with a crockpot. I can give you a couple idiot proof coo


Singlemalt said:


> It's been better, lol. PSA's abound about staying indoors re: heat and smoke. PSA's about curtailing electrical useage. Then the rolling blackouts to "prevent the grid from crashing". Seems like the choice while being a good citizen is to fry outside and screw your lungs or slowly roast inside not using the AC


Have you experienced any blackouts yet? You gotta get the system that @curious2garden has.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> Not to pry, BUTT.
> 
> If you are considering bum enhancement, some research about lasting effects would be prudent.


WTF?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2020)

We are back on the farm today, the fire missed us. Thanks for all the well wishes...


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cannabutter is super easy to make with a crockpot.


Yeah I figured there aren’t that many moving parts. My main question would be what temp/time to decarb, maybe 240 for 45 mins? Put it in the crock pot on low with (not sure of amount) butter and a little water as well?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Alcohol is usually a solution.


Still loving the Macallan 12 in the Sherry Oak.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cannabutter is super easy to make with a crockpot. I can give you a couple idiot proof coo
> 
> 
> Have you experienced any blackouts yet? You gotta get the system that @curious2garden has.


When I lose electricity my system stops. A/C doesn't work then either. Matter of fact I got something from SCE recently discussing backup generators, as if everyone has them.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Yeah I figured there aren’t that many moving parts. My main question would be what temp/time to decarb, maybe 240 for 45 mins? Put it in the crock pot on low with (not sure of amount) butter and a little water as well?


If you can hit and hold 225 F for ten minutes, you’re decarbed.
A crock pot never gets hot enough. If you have a pressure cooker, cook the jar 30-40 minutes. The extra time is for coming to temp in the whole jar.
Otherwise take your oil/fat extract and carefully heat in a saucepan. An IR thermometer is good to have for that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Yeah I figured there aren’t that many moving parts. My main question would be what temp/time to decarb, maybe 240 for 45 mins? Put it in the crock pot on low with (not sure of amount) butter and a little water as well?


I shouldn't smoke up in the middle of the day, not sure why my post and quote got cut off.

decarb for 40 mins @ 235 if you trim is completely dried, if there's still moisture add another five minutes. I've been using the ardent nova decarboxylator and love it! I use 1:1 water butter (1lb butter 2cups water) and cook on the lowest setting for 4 hours. The last time I made butter I forgot about it and it went for almost seven hours and I didn't notice any difference one way or the other.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you can hit and hold 225 F for ten minutes, you’re decarbed.
> A crock pot never gets hot enough. If you have a pressure cooker, cook the jar 30-40 minutes. The extra time is for coming to temp in the whole jar.
> Otherwise take your oil/fat extract and carefully heat in a saucepan. An IR thermometer is good to have for that.


I get a little bit of a simmer around the edges in my crock pot on the lowest setting, not sure what the actual temperature is.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get a little bit of a simmer around the edges in my crock pot on the lowest setting, not sure what the actual temperature is.


My guess is 190 to 200 F (88 to 94 C)

Perfect for extracting but just not quite there for efficient decarb


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, we have them too
> 
> how bout one for the home as a backup?


I looked into wind turbines to power the farm, but small ones don't produce enough energy, you need a large one and thy require more wind and are very costly. Solar is a much better option with propane generator back-up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My guess is 190 to 200 F (88 to 94 C)
> 
> Perfect for extracting but just not quite there for efficient decarb


no I don't decarb in the crockpot, just make the butter in there.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get a little bit of a simmer around the edges in my crock pot on the lowest setting, not sure what the actual temperature is.



Here, just put this in it for a couple seconds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> View attachment 4659671
> Here, just put this in it for a couple seconds.


But, Just the tip. ; )


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cannabutter is super easy to make with a crockpot. I can give you a couple idiot proof coo
> 
> 
> Have you *experienced any blackouts* yet? You gotta get the system that @curious2garden has.


LOL, not any of the "official PG&E rolling blackouts" yet, though we lost power for 3 hrs Tuesday night for whatever unknown/unreported reason. 
The following link is PG&E's page explaining the rolling blackouts. You'll get no warning so they suggest being prepared lol
https://www.pge.com/en_US/residential/outages/planning-and-preparedness/safety-and-preparedness/keep-power-on.page?WT.mc_id=Vanity_conserve


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, not any of the "official PG&E rolling blackouts" yet, though we lost power for 3 hrs Tuesday night for whatever unknown/unreported reason.
> The following link is PG&E's page explaining the rolling blackouts. You'll get no warning so they suggest being prepared lol
> https://www.pge.com/en_US/residential/outages/planning-and-preparedness/safety-and-preparedness/keep-power-on.page?WT.mc_id=Vanity_conserve


I would say at least it's only two hours, but that's long enough for my place to become an oven. Does that impact businesses as well or just residential? 

You're an outdoor grower right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> View attachment 4659671
> Here, just put this in it for a couple seconds.


I have a candy thermometer I could use, I've just been too lazy to check. the butter is potent af so I'm happy


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would say at least it's only two hours, but that's long enough for my place to become an oven. Does that impact businesses as well or just residential?
> 
> You're an outdoor grower right?


Impacts everyone in the designated area. Yep, outdoor primarily. I start seeds around Feb in a tent/lights and take them outside when frost danger has passed. I'll do breeding/crosses in the tents during winter
Edit: can't start them too early or else they will flower in May and naturally reveg; if that happens they are a pain to trim/harvest in Oct


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> wind turbines....they don't need sun to generate power, and as long as you have a wind, you have power


I wonder how hard it is to get the FAA on board. They mark wind turbines on aviation (sectional) maps, so it might be pricy.





__





Wind Turbine FAQs (latest revision 10/18/2021)







oeaaa.faa.gov


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4659723


Iirc this work was done with thin films on glass exposed to air. This exaggerates speed of oxidative loss.

~edit~and evaporative. THC has a considerable volatility around 100 C.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4659608
> Near Livermore. Taking advantage of the delta breeze.



Some of the Tehachapi wind farm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When I lose electricity my system stops. A/C doesn't work then either. Matter of fact I got something from SCE recently discussing backup generators, as if everyone has them.


oh I misunderstood, I thought it was power agnostic.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4659734
> Some of the Tehachapi wind farm


Looks a lot like my western horizon. Not today, the pea soup is too thick.

I often look at the turbines in my binos to get a rough read on wind speed and direction.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how hard it is to get the FAA on board. They mark wind turbines on aviation (sectional) maps, so it might be pricy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something like this mate for the home

examples:


google home wind turbines......and such...

I have a friend that runs a couple on his house at the coast, he say they save him a lot of $$$ and also against power outages too...


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Yeah I figured there aren’t that many moving parts. My main question would be what temp/time to decarb, maybe 240 for 45 mins? Put it in the crock pot on low with *(not sure of amount)* butter and a little water as well?


My cannabis chef says the magic recipe is aboutaOZ to 1 cup coconut oil.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 20, 2020)

Wow I sold my 336 kit guitar, the kid really liked it, thought the setup was perfect.

I even made a few bucks

Trying to decide on a new light or another guitar kit


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looks a lot like my western horizon. Not today, the pea soup is too thick.
> 
> I often look at the turbines in my binos to get a rough read on wind speed and direction.


The Doppler radar for the weather service picks up the wind farm down by the bay.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Doppler radar for the weather service picks up the wind farm down by the bay.


When I lived in Modesto, I’d pass Altamont about monthly.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Pair of DC-10 tankers working the fire by Vacaville. 12,000 gallons a drop. The smoke must have lifted enough down there.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 20, 2020)

Had a Rubin for supper



Can't believe i ate the whole thing...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> STAY safe! @Singlemalt and @raratt you guys too
> 
> @Aeroknow are you ok? How are you holding bud?


I’m good. Thank you.

my daughter had a close call up at her moms in grass valley where she’s camped out and where she is planning on having the baby. Where i’m at there’s lots of fires none super close. Shitty out though. Yesterday it was snowing ash all day. The day when all the lightning, i sware to god one touched down way too close. I was trying to get one more sheet of subfloor down and CRACK BOOOOOM just like that. We fucking ran. And then It fucking dumped of course. Totally fucked up my pristine vapor barrier. What do you do though rite?

Could have been allot worse.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m good. Thank you.
> 
> my daughter had a close call up at her moms in grass valley where she’s camped out and where she is planning on having the baby. Where i’m at there’s lots of fires none super close. Shitty out though. Yesterday it was snowing ash all day. The day before that when all the lightning, i sware to god one touched down way too close. I was trying to get one more sheet of subfloor down and CRACK BOOOOOM just like that. We fucking ran. And then It fucking dumped of course. Totally fucked up my pristine vapor barrier. What do you do though rite?
> 
> Could have been allot worse.


I was once caught out in a fierce storm in the mountains of New Mex. Two of the lightning strikes were a tenth of a second before the boom. That computes to a hundred feet away.

I was trying to find the right place to be. Not too low because I was watching a flash flood go from “first rivulet” to “motherloving trees floating over the road sideways” inside of ten minutes. But too high and I might get zapped. All told I was damn lucky.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Had a Rubin for supper
> 
> View attachment 4659830
> 
> Can't believe i ate the whole thing...


Haha we had them for lunch!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was once caught out in a fierce storm in the mountains of New Mex. Two of the lightning strikes were a tenth of a second before the boom. That computes to a hundred feet away.
> 
> I was trying to find the right place to be. Not too low because I was watching a flash flood go from “first rivulet” to “motherloving trees floating over the road sideways” inside of ten minutes. But too high and I might get zapped. All told I was damn lucky.


I need to climb up on the shipping container and see if there’s a mark. It seemed like it was that close lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I need to climb up on the shipping container and see if there’s a mark. It seemed like it was that close lol
> View attachment 4659846


Indeed


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2020)

I know lots of familys who moved up to grass valley or Nevada city after the camp fire.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I need to climb up on the shipping container and see if there’s a mark. It seemed like it was that close lol
> View attachment 4659846


Sexy looking floor there bro, how's the sciatica?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I need to climb up on the shipping container and see if there’s a mark. It seemed like it was that close lol
> View attachment 4659846


Beautiful work and clean job site Aero. I love the vape LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

Physics explains why time passes faster as you age


The minutes tick by steadily, unchanging, and yet the days pass faster as you get older. A new paper explains how we perceive time.




qz.com


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 20, 2020)

Days are long, years are short....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Sexy looking floor there bro, how's the sciatica?


Thanks bro.
I just can’t sit down or slow down. When i do i’m fucked like right now.
that tens unit/ stim is pretty badass guys. If that shit is gonna help, $40 bucks gets it done. Pretty badass. Can’t wait to see if it helps when i have one of my tension headaches. I mean i can wait, but that would be bad ass if it will help.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks bro.
> I just can’t sit down or slow down. When i do i’m fucked like right now.
> that tens unit/ stim is pretty badass guys. If that shit is gonna help, $40 bucks gets it done. Pretty badass. Can’t wait to see if it helps when i have one of my tension headaches. I mean i can wait, but that would be bad ass if it will help.


Those TENS units are pretty insane, though I only ever used one for...uh... recreational purposes


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful work and clean job site Aero. I love the vape LOL



I'm trying to picture his kitchen with only 2 empties.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm trying to picture his kitchen with only 2 empties.


I can’t wait to setup my new shortpath setup in the new kitchen once it’s built.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t wait to setup my new shortpath setup in the new kitchen once it’s built.


Housewarming!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Sundown with smoke. Remember “red matter” in that Trek reboot movie?



Look at what the phone photo chip does to a smoke-scarlet sun. @Singlemalt it does look like a tomato to my eye, but
trippy effect is trippy.





Minutes later the smog hid the sun well above the horizon.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sundown with smoke. Remember “red matter” in that Trek reboot movie?
> 
> View attachment 4659932
> 
> ...


The sun came out for a little while here, back to "fog" now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2020)

Tomorrow supposed to be worse. The Bay area has a new record: as of yesterday and the next few days, it has the worst air quality in the whole damn world


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 21, 2020)

AI Slays Top F-16 Pilot In DARPA Dogfight Simulation - Breaking Defense


"It's a giant leap," said DARPA's Justin (call sign "Glock") Mock.




breakingdefense.com












Skyborg: Bold Example Or Another Joint Mistake? - Breaking Defense


Is the Air Force about to make the same mistakes with Skyborg that it made with the F-22 and F-35? Sure, they created the most capable aircraft in the world, but they neglected to give them the capacity to share their assessment of the air battlespace situation with our other fighters—and...




breakingdefense.com












DARPA Wants Wargame AI To Never Fight Fair - Breaking Defense


Gamebreaker is about building an AI that can play a wargame in the best and most unfair way against its opponents.




breakingdefense.com


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 21, 2020)

Morning


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Days are long, years are short....


I say this to my daughter all the time. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t wait to setup my new shortpath setup in the new kitchen once it’s built.


The threshold to the deck can be tricky, and you'll want to keep the bugs out with a small fan.

and then maybe something like this,


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The last time I made butter I forgot about it and it went for almost seven hours and I didn't notice any difference one way or the other.


Fell asleep last night with my butter on!  Luckily got kicked by my fiancé for taking all the blankets at like 4:30 this morning and somehow I remembered about it. It simmered on low for about that long, maybe an hour or two longer. Did you have any problem with it setting up hard when you let it go that long? Mine is still very soupy.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sundown with smoke. Remember “red matter” in that Trek reboot movie?
> 
> View attachment 4659932
> 
> ...


Loved the beginning of that movie when they broke prime directive and that civilization threw down their shiny rock or whatever and started worshipping the enterprise


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

In more absurd news, I’ve come to the conclusion that elves/fairies/djinni are scientifically real and a separate branch of humanity, and I am pretty sure I’ve traced my genetic lineage back to them over 5,000-7,000 years. Follow the trail of red hair, tattoos, weed, tin, gold, and Rh- DNA. They took the Silk & Bronze Roads and the North African Coast of the Mediterranean and moved through every culture in existence.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

Autism and autoimmune diseases are the result of the incomplete integration and recombination of DNA from both Rh- and Rh+ species. The larger brain of the Cro-Magnon (EEMH) has to interface with the smaller neurology of the Modern Man. This usually occurs at the posterior cerebral cortex and anterior temporal lobe, where space-time perception and language meets thought. Autoimmune diseases are more simple to explain. It’s the body targeting its own tissue as foreign, because it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Fell asleep last night with my butter on!  Luckily got kicked by my fiancé for taking all the blankets at like 4:30 this morning and somehow I remembered about it. It simmered on low for about that long, maybe an hour or two longer. Did you have any problem with it setting up hard when you let it go that long? Mine is still very soupy.


Did you put it in the fridge to set? I leave it overnight and it's set by the next day. Seven hours is the longest I've gone. I think @FresnoFarmer runs his butter for a really long time, it looks like black hash!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2020)

I raked my floors today... come and try it wildfires!  

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

62 degrees this morning so I opened up the house for a bit. Can't smell the smoke at the moment, so I thought we'd be OK. Doubt this will last long however.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

“A *changeling *is a human-like creature found in folklore and folk religion throughout Europe. A changeling was believed to be a fairy child that had been left in place of a human child stolen by the fairies. The theme of the swapped child is common in medieval literature and reflects concern over infants thought to be afflicted with unexplained diseases, disorders, or developmental disabilities.

A changeling is typically identifiable via a number of traits; in Irish legend, a fairy child may appear sickly and won't grow in size like a normal child, and may have notable physical characteristics such as a beard or long teeth. They may also display intelligence far beyond their apparent years, as well as possess uncanny insight. A common way that a changeling could identify itself is through displaying unusual behaviour when it thinks it's alone, such as jumping about, dancing or playing an instrument — though this last example is found only within Irish and Scottish legend.[1]”
...
“A *fairy* (also fay, fae, fair folk) is a type of mythicalbeing or legendary creature found in the folklore of multiple European cultures (including Celtic, Slavic, German, English, and French folklore), a form of spirit, often described as metaphysical, supernatural, or preternatural.

Myths and stories about fairies do not have a single origin, but are rather a collection of folk beliefs from disparate sources. Various folk theories about the origins of fairies include casting them as either demoted angels or demons in a Christian tradition, as minor deities in Pagan belief systems, as spirits of the dead, as prehistoric precursors to humans, or as elementals.

The label of fairy has at times applied only to specific magical creatures with human appearance, small stature, magical powers, and a penchant for trickery. At other times it has been used to describe any magical creature, such as goblins and gnomes. Fairy has at times been used as an adjective, with a meaning equivalent to "enchanted" or "magical".

A Christian tenet held that fairies were a class of "demoted" angels.[16] One story described a group of angels revolting, and God ordering the gates of heaven shut; those still in heaven remained angels, those in hell became demons, and those caught in between became fairies.[17] Others wrote that some angels, not being godly enough, yet not evil enough for hell, were thrown out of heaven.[18] This concept may explain the tradition of paying a "teind" or titheto hell; as fallen angels, although not quite devils, they could be viewed as subjects of Satan.[19]

In England's Theosophist circles of the 19th century, a belief in the "angelic" nature of fairies was reported.[20] Entities referred to as Devas were said to guide many processes of nature, such as evolution of organisms, growth of plants, etc., many of which resided inside the Sun (Solar Angels). The more Earthbound Devas included nature spirits, elementals, and fairies,[21] which were described as appearing in the form of colored flames, roughly the size of a human.[22]”


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice and cool for the next week. I might need a jacket.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nice and cool for the next week. I might need a jacket.
> View attachment 4660348


The polar opposite would be Fort Drum in the dead of winter.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The polar opposite would be Fort Drum in the dead of winter.


I have a friend that was stationed at Eielson AFB who sent me a pic of his thermometer that showed -45.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a friend that was stationed at Eielson AFB who sent me a pic of his thermometer that showed -45.


I can believe it. It gets probably down to -20, maybe a little colder at Drum.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

The post office thermometer showed -73 F one of the years we lived in interior AK.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The post office thermometer showed -73 F one of the years we lived in interior AK.


At that point it no longer shrinks as much as it tries to crawl back in.

SH420


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The post office thermometer showed -73 F one of the years we lived in interior AK.


Any elves up there?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> At that point it no longer shrinks as much as it tries to crawl back in.
> 
> SH420


"It" becomes an innie instead of an outie.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you put it in the fridge to set? I leave it overnight and it's set by the next day. Seven hours is the longest I've gone. I think @FresnoFarmer runs his butter for a really long time, it looks like black hash!


I only do mine for like 45 minutes to an hour lol. I put it in the fridge to cool, and then after it solidifies I remelt it down on the lowest setting on the stove. Then strain with cheese cloth and refrigerate. Then you’ve got yourself some good old black butter lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

-20 happens....


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2020)

I car camped in Mammoth @ -11* a few yrs back


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Coldest I have seen was -2 in Kansas. We went hunting with a wind chill of -60 once. My wife said take care of the dog because she didn't have the sense to stay home without us.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> -20 happens....


8 feet of snow from both the Atlantic and Lake Effect.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 8 feet of snow from both the Atlantic and Lake Effect.


You must be from around here


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You must be from around here


I was stationed there with 2-87, back when they were with 3rd Brigade. They were moved to 2nd, 3rd was deactivated, they supposedly were bringing 4th up from Polk and making them 3rd.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Coldest I have seen was -2 in Kansas. We went hunting with a wind chill of -60 once. My wife said take care of the dog because she didn't have the sense to stay home without us.


I've skied in -50's windclill.... that's when you're just sitting there....not skiing. No exposed skin. Not that day but another I had some frostbite on a few toes. That shit hurt for more than a year...... every time I took a shower my toes would hurt bad....like in a fire bad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I was stationed there with 2-87, back when they were with 3rd Brigade. They were moved to 2nd, 3rd was deactivated, they supposedly were bringing 4th up from Polk and making them 3rd.


I'm a little east of drum.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> -20 happens....



Yes it does.

And then it's 51° two days later.
I think we ruined the weather patterns.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm a little east of drum.


I’d start guessing, but I’d rather not draw attention to you. I have a few guesses, though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've skied in -50's windclill.... that's when you're just sitting there....not skiing. No exposed skin. Not that day but another I had some frostbite on a few toes. That shit hurt for more than a year...... every time I took a shower my toes would hurt bad....like in a fire bad.


Makes for a tough saftey meeting


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

Think i'll stick to Texas during the winters......sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Makes for a tough saftey meeting


LOL every time I started to move it felt like my fly was open. And the snow sounded like squeaky ckalk.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4660426
> Yes it does.
> 
> And then it's 51° two days later.
> I think we ruined the weather patterns.


For the last 4,000 years it rains in Florida every afternoon, usually around 4. 
The past 2 years have been very different. It’s been every day now starting in the early morning.
I’m not a climatologist but buddy something is really going on with this planet. It’s beyond me how the inhabitants of earth don’t stop this shit now.
Happy belated birthday @Olive Drab Green


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Wait...you're telling me the temperature can go BELOW zero???


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Wait...you're telling me the temperature can go BELOW zero???
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660472


I’ll take subzero temps over 80-90°. No more than 75, and sometimes that’s too high.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’ll take subzero temps over 80-90°. No more than 75, and sometimes that’s too high.


Luckily the beach is 5 minutes from here


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> For the last 4,000 years it rains in Florida every afternoon, usually around 4.
> The past 2 years have been very different. It’s been every day now starting in the early morning.
> I’m not a climatologist but buddy something is really going on with this planet. It’s beyond me how the inhabitants of earth don’t stop this shit now.
> Happy belated birthday @Olive Drab Green


Well, they made too much pollution in the 20th century. Now we're going to have to cut down in the 21st century if they want to have a 22nd century.

And they can start anytime. Electric cars are fast too but it's not easy to buy one unless you're rich.

I hope to have one before I die. The last thing on my bucket list. 0 to 60 in 4 seconds without gas. I can live without the engine sound, I'm not a noisy person.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’ll take subzero temps over 80-90°. No more than 75, and sometimes that’s too high.


Do I know you?


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’ll take subzero temps over 80-90°. No more than 75, and sometimes that’s too high.


If you have to use an electric heater to keep a car alive I don't want to live there.
Sierra snow: 
Snowfall increases with elevation and latitude, the northern peaks of the range averaging 33 to 38 feet per year. As much as 5.5 feet has fallen in a single day at Echo Summit, and about 67 feet has been measured at the 7,085-foot Donner Pass. Snowpacks of 10 to 15 feet are not uncommon above altitudes of 7,000 feet.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Do I know you?


Maybe. Were you around Drum around ‘09-‘11/‘12?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> For the last 4,000 years it rains in Florida every afternoon, usually around 4.
> The past 2 years have been very different. It’s been every day now starting in the early morning.
> I’m not a climatologist but buddy something is really going on with this planet. It’s beyond me how the inhabitants of earth don’t stop this shit now.
> Happy belated birthday @Olive Drab Green


but there is more, check out that tropical system coming in......and the next day we are gonna get one.....or is it vice versa......


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> If you have to use an electric heater to keep a car alive I don't want to live there.
> Sierra snow:
> Snowfall increases with elevation and latitude, the northern peaks of the range averaging 33 to 38 feet per year. As much as 5.5 feet has fallen in a single day at Echo Summit, and about 67 feet has been measured at the 7,085-foot Donner Pass. Snowpacks of 10 to 15 feet are not uncommon above altitudes of 7,000 feet.


Everyone thinks Afghanistan is a desert. The South near Kandahar and Helmand kind of are, but it’s a mountainous wasteland in the Hindu Kush and Himalayas. It gets pretty fucking cold there, and balls deep snow.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Sierra snow:
> Snowfall increases with elevation and latitude, the northern peaks of the range averaging 33 to 38 feet per year. As much as 5.5 feet has fallen in a single day at Echo Summit, and about 67 feet has been measured at the 7,085-foot Donner Pass. Snowpacks of 10 to 15 feet are not uncommon above altitudes of 7,000 feet.


Mammoth set a record for monthly snowfall, with 246 inches measured at Mammoth's Main Lodge (9000ft) between January 1 and January 24, 2017.

early Feb was when I had the pleasure of -11 camping
all good until 2am pee call


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I only do mine for like 45 minutes to an hour lol. I put it in the fridge to cool, and then after it solidifies I remelt it down on the lowest setting on the stove. Then strain with cheese cloth and refrigerate. Then you’ve got yourself some good old black butter lol.


I thought it was you. Someone here was telling me that they cook their butter three times to get rid of the weed flavour.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth set a record for monthly snowfall


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Maybe. Were you around Drum around ‘09-‘11/‘12?


Not there.....but here.....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Not there.....but here.....


Maybe. Couldn’t really tell you for sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I car camped in Mammoth @ -11* a few yrs back


We had a pop up tent trailer we'd take to Mammoth for skiing. It was shockingly comfy. We paid cheapo park rates while our friends stayed at expensive rentals LOL. We easily got twice the number of skiing trips our friends did because of that little pop up. 

I'm still not sure why we did that when we could walk in our boots to the lifts at Bear Mountain. Oh well, fun times.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was you. Someone here was telling me that they cook their butter three times to get rid of the weed flavour.


Not cooking, washing. Changing the water and heating it back up to pull impurities, refrigerating till it solidifies, drain the dirty water and add fresh water, heat it back up to pull out impurities, refrigerate till it solidifies, then drain the water, add fresh water, and heat it back up to pull out more impurities.

It was me, I like making stealth caramels that taste like awesome buttery caramels, not like I put a nug of weed in my mouth and chewed it up.

Although, labeling becomes way more important when a product barely tastes like weed or doesn’t taste like weed at all


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 21, 2020)

What the hell am I gonna do now...

Daughter just picked up my youngest grandson, he starts school Monday...

Been baby setting for 14 years, started with my oldest grandson while his momma was going to collage.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> What the hell am I gonna do now...
> 
> Daughter just picked up my youngest grandson, he starts school Monday...
> 
> Been baby setting for 14 years, started with my oldest grandson while his momma was going to collage.


Get a puppy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Not cooking, washing. Changing the water and heating it back up to pull impurities, refrigerating till it solidifies, drain the dirty water and add fresh water, heat it back up to pull out impurities, refrigerate till it solidifies, then drain the water, add fresh water, and heat it back up to pull out more impurities.
> 
> It was me, I like making stealth caramels that taste like awesome buttery caramels, not like I put a nug of weed in my mouth and chewed it up.
> 
> Although, labeling becomes way more important when a product barely tastes like weed or doesn’t taste like weed at all


Right it was the caramels, sorry my memory is usually better than that. I forgot how bad I was a making them.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right it was the caramels, sorry my memory is usually better than that. I forgot how bad I was a making them.


Didn't you try to use coffee creamer instead of actual cream?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

Yea I think it was 14%.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The threshold to the deck can be tricky, and you'll want to keep the bugs out with a small fan.
> View attachment 4660169
> and then maybe something like this,
> View attachment 4660176


Lol.
Dropping the deck down 4 inches from interior finish floor.

Hey, got some walls up today. don’t laugh. I’m a cripple right now


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I think it was 14%.


Yeah, you need like a minimum of 30-35% fat cream. preferable heavy whipping cream that is 40%+

I'm sure they would come out perfect if you used the right stuff


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 21, 2020)

My eyes burn.
Not as bad as when my dumb ass was fishing Shasta Lake when that fire was going on right before the camp fire. Lol fished it 3 times during the fire. Came home with a headache everytime.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My eyes burn.
> Not as bad as when my dumb ass was fishing Shasta Lake when that fire was going on right before the camp fire. Lol fished it 3 times during the fire. Came home with a headache everytime.


It looks thick enough to hold those walls up!


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> Dropping the deck down 4 inches from interior finish floor.
> 
> Hey, got some walls up today. don’t laugh. I’m a cripple right now
> View attachment 4660681


Wish my back wasn't jacked, I'd be up there helping. Framing is the most satisfying part of building a house, goes from nothing to looking like a house in a heartbeat.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> Dropping the deck down 4 inches from interior finish floor.
> 
> Hey, got some walls up today. don’t laugh. I’m a cripple right now
> View attachment 4660681


Nice work for a cripple. Lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wish my back wasn't jacked, I'd be up there helping. Framing is the most satisfying part of building a house, goes from nothing to looking like a house in a heartbeat.


Dude. I totally understand i know you would don’t trip.
I had my trimmer buddy and his old lady here today. They just left. She was so stoked that she got to help standing up the walls. I’m stoked because she’s stoked


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4660787


belongs in Beautiful


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4660787


Ahh...classic case of multiple tank syndrome...I’m down to three at the moment...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

Sundown today: more cloud, less smoke.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Having trouble keeping up with all your birthday threads, @sunni , but I hope you have a super special birthday.

We love you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4660787


We donated our 75, stand & hood (plus all the fish, decorations & extras) to my buddy that has one of the pot shops here.
I believe my shit is as good or better than most of what he gifted us - made me a bit proud that I can keep up with the hydro kids.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## ebgood (Aug 21, 2020)

Current status: LIT


Hows everyone??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Current status: LIT
> 
> View attachment 4660900
> Hows everyone??


Sup EB?
Been a while, hope all is good with you and yours.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sup EB?
> Been a while, hope all is good with you and yours.


G DUB! Doin great hope you are too!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 21, 2020)

Does anyone know when Sunni's birthday is???


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone know when Sunni's birthday is???


Honestly I don't.....js....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone know when Sunni's birthday is???


Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyone hungry...


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 22, 2020)

Morning


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Having trouble keeping up with all your birthday threads, @sunni , but I hope you have a super special birthday.
> 
> We love you


me too haha


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Current status: LIT
> 
> View attachment 4660900
> Hows everyone??


Hey handsome! Good to see you. Did you grow that? Are you growing again? I've missed you around here.


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2020)

i got my physical green card after 5 FUCKING YEARS of bureaucratic fucking bullshit yesterday. 
5long stressful almost marriage ending years.

It feels so free, they really fucked me over though, I cant imagine how many other immigrants are having similar issues (im sure in thethousands) who cant readenglish, dont have access to what i had, and are struggling.

the entire immigration system is a dumpster fire. and should fucking rehauled.


they lost i would say almost all my paperwork, including ....my biometerics done on a computer that sends directly to the FBI ...you watch the man doing it he shows you when its sent.if i could give a yelp review lol


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 22, 2020)

Damnit


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

Scrolling through my spam email and there is one titled "How to train your hardness." I instantly had visions of holding a chair and a bull whip. I need more coffee.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Scrolling through my spam email and there is one titled "How to train your hardness." I instantly had visions of holding a chair and a bull whip. I need more coffee.


Hope you didn't delete it....I sent you nudes....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Scrolling through my spam email and there is one titled "How to train your hardness." I instantly had visions of holding a chair and a bull whip. I need more coffee.


Careful, they spit venom when enraged.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got my physical green card after 5 FUCKING YEARS of bureaucratic fucking bullshit yesterday.
> 5long stressful almost marriage ending years.
> 
> It feels so free, they really fucked me over though, I cant imagine how many other immigrants are having similar issues (im sure in thethousands) who cant readenglish, dont have access to what i had, and are struggling.
> ...


Holy shit! Congratulations!!!

I know that gives you more freedom than most people realize. That’s like...the best birthday present ever. Fuckin hell yeAh girl!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got my physical green card after 5 FUCKING YEARS of bureaucratic fucking bullshit yesterday.
> 5long stressful almost marriage ending years.
> 
> It feels so free, they really fucked me over though, I cant imagine how many other immigrants are having similar issues (im sure in thethousands) who cant readenglish, dont have access to what i had, and are struggling.
> ...


Yeah the system is fucked up. They gave my son and his wife all kinds of shit, losing everything.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the system is fucked up. They gave my son and his wife all kinds of shit, losing everything.


My cousin married a bloke from North Carolina and tried for years to get a Green card. They got married over there had a child there still no deal. The kid ended up autistic and they moved here for our health system. He like's it here but she really wanted to stay, she did a exchange student thing in high school and went back to do college in the US and loved the place. Kinda lucky though they had 2 more kids all autistic (3 sersiously 3 autistic kids different levels) lunch at there place is crazy and I dont know how they do it tbh, hectic


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My cousin married a bloke from North Carolina and tried for years to get a Green card. They got married over there had a child there still no deal. The kid ended up autistic and they moved here for our health system. He like's it here but she really wanted to stay, she did a exchange student thing in high school and went back to do college in the US and loved the place. Kinda lucky though they had 2 more kids all autistic (3 sersiously 3 autistic kids different levels) lunch at there place is crazy and I dont know how they do it tbh, hectic


That's so sad and so angering at the same time. I'm sorry and I hope the children do better there than they would fare here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's so sad and so angering at the same time. I'm sorry and I hope the children do better there than they would fare here.


They made the right move in that regard. The parents wont be stressing as much as the would here, hopefully having more quality time for life.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

Good news, mostly:


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Good news, mostly:
> View attachment 4661463


Poison oak sux.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Poison oak sux.


I think I somehow developed an immunity from it. When I was little another kid and myself were playing on a hill above a park that was covered in it. I had it pretty much everywhere. Since then I am not really affected, however I don't push my luck with it either.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think I somehow developed an immunity from it. When I was little another kid and myself were playing on a hill above a park that was covered in it. I had it pretty much everywhere. Since then I am not really affected, however I don't push my luck with it either.


Not me or my kids. I and they are quite sensitive.
Back when we were all together, ex bought some Barbados sheep. No shearing. Those critters ate all the poison oak to death on our 3.6 acres. Major win.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hey handsome! Good to see you. Did you grow that? Are you growing again? I've missed you around here.


Hello pretty lady!! Miss yall too. Not yet on the growing. I just moved into my house so still trying to see whats what


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

Green card?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Hello pretty lady!! Miss yall too. Not yet on the growing. I just moved into my house so still trying to see whats what


Aloha dude


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2020)

anyone here any good with car AC's? The crusty Beemer runs decent enough still i want to get my ac working again. Lines hold pressure, it pushes air and sounds like a carpet stuck in a vacuum. Whats the dealio? Heater works great though. Too bad its 90 outside


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Hello pretty lady!! Miss yall too. Not yet on the growing. I just moved into my house so still trying to see whats what


OOooh congratulations on that house! Such good news hun.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> anyone here any good with car AC's? The crusty Beemer runs decent enough still i want to get my ac working again. Lines hold pressure, it pushes air and sounds like a carpet stuck in a vacuum. Whats the dealio? Heater works great though. Too bad its 90 outside


Hey srh, my guess is compressor losing bearings. Hub (the ASE) says it could be the evaporator core with debris in the box that houses the core. He said something about mice building nests.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> anyone here any good with car AC's? The crusty Beemer runs decent enough still i want to get my ac working again. Lines hold pressure, it pushes air and sounds like a carpet stuck in a vacuum. Whats the dealio? Heater works great though. Too bad its 90 outside


Cabin air filter or blend door actuator not routing air correctly are a couple possibilities. Edit: check to make sure the compressor clutch is engaging when the AC is turned on.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> anyone here any good with car AC's? The crusty Beemer runs decent enough still i want to get my ac working again. Lines hold pressure, it pushes air and sounds like a carpet stuck in a vacuum. Whats the dealio? Heater works great though. Too bad its 90 outside


Is the compressor clutch engaging and is the noise coming from inside the car or at the compressor itself?


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Is the compressor clutch engaging and is the noise coming from inside the car or at the compressor itself?


Great minds.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Great minds.


I love diagnosing anything as long as it belongs to someone else


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I love diagnosing anything as long as it belongs to someone else


I have been putting off pulling down the hood liner on my car to fix the windshield washers for about a month...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cabin air filter or blend door actuator not routing air correctly are a couple possibilities. Edit: check to make sure the compressor clutch is engaging when the AC is turned on.


Vac line might actuate the door.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have been putting off pulling down the hood liner on my car to fix the windshield washers for about a month...lol.


My wiper fluid doesn't work either.... any help lol

I dont know whats up with the ac. I play with it and get annoyed and curse at it then walk away. Its a mystery.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> My wiper fluid doesn't work either.... any help lol
> 
> I dont know whats up with the ac. I play with it and get annoyed and curse at it then walk away. Its a mystery.


Have you gone to any BMW forums? I know they helped me a couple of times with problems on my Nissan. Knew right what it was. (And they were pretty nice about it, too lol)


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> My wiper fluid doesn't work either.... any help lol


Does the pump make noise?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2020)

My gas gauge keeps reading empty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My gas gauge keeps reading empty.


Are your tires going bald?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does the pump make noise?


Hell yeah it does!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Are your tires going bald?


Only after I try to fix it by puting more gas in the tank to wash it free.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My gas gauge keeps reading empty.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

We saw some pseudo blue sky a little while ago, a line of smoke is just to the north of us unfortunately I don't think it will stay up there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

Listening to Fleetwood. Mac on channel 9 klrn....

Space tomatoes...yum


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Listening to Fleetwood. Mac on channel 9 klrn....
> 
> Space tomatoes...yum


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 23, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 23, 2020)

Ac 

Compressor running, small lines hot, big lines cold.

Them blend doors now are hooked up to a computer


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

Mornin, the AQI is down to 189 for small particulate matter so I opened the house up, 66 degrees outside. I can actually see clouds and some mostly blue sky. Mosquitoes are horrible though, they have been known to carry West Nile Virus around here also. I have no idea why I woke up at 5:30 this morning, guess I'll need a nap this afternoon...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Morning
Still smoky here


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Morning
> Still smoky here
> View attachment 4662059


I can still see some smoke at the end of the street, can't see the sun yet because of trees.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


>


Excellent show....I must say...


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 23, 2020)

I seen them live in Tulsa


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I seen them live in Tulsa


I haven't yet, want to but current state of the affairs, may not be able to....glad I saw the show on tv, me and the Mrs cranked up the volume here at the house


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmmm
I blocked my mother today. Told her she was dead to me and to consider me dead.
Bitch


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hmmm
> I blocked my mother today. Told her she was dead to me and to consider me dead.
> Bitch


It happens.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It happens.


Yeah man and I’m 54. She’s never done anything but cause me grief. 
Was talking to my little brother, 52 lol, and he kisses her ass. I don’t know why or how but fuck that.
I told her she’ll never see me again. 
And I feel GREAT. I should not have taken her back. This time it’s forever.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah man and I’m 54. She’s never done anything but cause me grief.
> Was talking to my little brother, 52 lol, and he kisses her ass. I don’t know why or how but fuck that.
> I told her she’ll never see me again.
> And I feel GREAT. I should not have taken her back. This time it’s forever.


My little bro is the same way. No need for drama.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah man and I’m 54. She’s never done anything but cause me grief.
> Was talking to my little brother, 52 lol, and he kisses her ass. I don’t know why or how but fuck that.
> I told her she’ll never see me again.
> And I feel GREAT. I should not have taken her back. This time it’s forever.


Never say never....js...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2020)

Drama is for soaps anyways


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah man and I’m 54. She’s never done anything but cause me grief.
> Was talking to my little brother, 52 lol, and he kisses her ass. I don’t know why or how but fuck that.
> I told her she’ll never see me again.
> And I feel GREAT. I should not have taken her back. This time it’s forever.


It is possible to love someone without actually liking them.

But it's not easy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mornin, the AQI is down to 189 for small particulate matter so I opened the house up, 66 degrees outside. I can actually see clouds and some mostly blue sky. Mosquitoes are horrible though, they have been known to carry West Nile Virus around here also. I have no idea why I woke up at 5:30 this morning, guess I'll need a nap this afternoon...lol.


You need a CHEPA™ filter. 




__





What did you accomplish today?


Set up a CHEPA filter* (* - Cheap HEPA) The secret sauce is clear gorilla tape. Don't even bother with cheap packing tape — it sucks. Clever



www.rollitup.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Never say never....js...


Never never never


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It is possible to love someone without actually liking them.
> 
> But it's not easy.


I was abused by a family member and so was my brother.
She doesn’t believe either one of us and actually sent me a picture of this person in a message yesterday.
Nah, don’t like her, don’t love her. God knows and I’m cool with that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

@shrxhky420 what’s up peas?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was abused by a family member and so was my brother.
> She doesn’t believe either one of us and actually sent me a picture of this person in a message yesterday.
> Nah, don’t like her, don’t love her. God knows and I’m cool with that.


Damn sorry to hear that, seriously. 

In every book there is always a new chapter, time will tell how that chapter works out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Damn sorry to hear that, seriously.
> 
> In every book there is always a new chapter, time will tell how that chapter works out.


Thanks brother


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was abused by a family member and so was my brother.
> She doesn’t believe either one of us and actually sent me a picture of this person in a message yesterday.
> Nah, don’t like her, don’t love her. God knows and I’m cool with that.


My mom's just a pita. Sucks that shit happened.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 what’s up peas?


All good. How's the carrot life?

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> All good. How's the carrot life?
> 
> SH420


Just hanging out sexy dad 
How’s your brother in law?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just hanging out sexy dad
> How’s your brother in law?


My brother in law is doing good. He started working in early July. He's 3 days a week at the office and 2 at home... they're trying to change it to 2 in 3 at home. 
Other than my brother in law having to go into work, all is well. 

How are you doing? How's the RA treating you? 
I already said it, more edibles. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

Not as smoky late today. Earlier the horizon didn’t show. Still not but here is the sunset, with lovely hot-weather clouds.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not as smoky late today. Earlier the horizon didn’t show. Still not but here is the sunset, with lovely hot-weather clouds.
> 
> View attachment 4662836View attachment 4662837


We can see clouds still, AQI is down to 118 now. At least the smoke has lifted enough for the air tankers to run.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not as smoky late today. Earlier the horizon didn’t show. Still not but here is the sunset, with lovely hot-weather clouds.
> 
> View attachment 4662836View attachment 4662837


Lovely. 

I've been saving this. But fear the perfect opportunity might never present itself. Before I succumb to life's many exits. 



Spoiler


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Lovely.
> 
> I've been saving this. But fear the perfect opportunity might never present itself. Before I succumb to life's many exits.
> 
> ...


“getting head”


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> We can see clouds still, AQI is down to 118 now. At least the smoke has lifted enough for the air tankers to run.


This may not be over for us yet.......

Crews battling wildfires around the San Francisco Bay Area had the advantage of cool, foggy weather on Saturday and made gains containing the multiple blazes raging across the region.

That may all change Sunday as the worst possible weather scenario is expected to unfold.

Thunderstorms are forecast to hit the region Sunday evening and continue into Monday morning, delivering lightning but little rain and kicking up high winds of 40 to 50 mph. The lightning could start new wildfires while the gusty conditions fan the flames of existing blazes in all directions, amplifying fire activity and growth.








Confidence high Bay Area will see lightning, erratic winds Sunday


Crews battling wildfires around the San Francisco Bay Area had the help of cool, foggy...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This may not be over for us yet.......
> 
> Crews battling wildfires around the San Francisco Bay Area had the advantage of cool, foggy weather on Saturday and made gains containing the multiple blazes raging across the region.
> 
> ...


At this time I don't see the moisture feed that was predicted to cause the thunderstorms, the ridge is still in a position to pump monsoonal moisture into our area however, so it's a craps shoot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> At this time I don't see the moisture feed that was predicted to cause the thunderstorms, the ridge is still in a position to pump monsoonal moisture into our area however, so it's a craps shoot.


It's been feeling really muggy around here. I'm hoping it just doesn't happen. It feels like it's going to, but I hope it doesn't 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's been feeling really muggy around here. I'm hoping it just doesn't happen. It feels like it's going to, but I hope it doesn't
> 
> SH420


2001, our first summer in the Valley near Modesto.
Rainstorm after like 180 days dry.
The valley stank most amazingly of wet cow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not as smoky late today. Earlier the horizon didn’t show. Still not but here is the sunset, with lovely hot-weather clouds.
> 
> View attachment 4662836View attachment 4662837


The bottom one is a better shot....js


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 2001, our first summer in the Valley near Modesto.
> Rainstorm after like 180 days dry.
> The valley stank most amazingly of wet cow.


It was always memorable to drive down I 5 in the summer past the dairy farms.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2020)

I bet the Pig farms in Missouri & Illinois have some Stank on those though.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> It was always memorable to drive down I 5 in the summer past the dairy farms.


There is a huge cheese plant on the 99 just above Bakersfield. Those six miles stank if sour milk.
Two plants iirc, one marked Kraft and the other ~mystery~


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bet the Pig farms in Missouri & Illinois have some Stank on those though.


This is very subjective, but rancid dumpster grease is my Kryptonite.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There is a huge cheese plant on the 99 just above Bakersfield. Those six miles stank if sour milk.
> Two plants iirc, one marked Kraft and the other ~mystery~


I just remember smelling Oildale outside Bakersfield


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just remember smelling Oildale outside Bakersfield


Last time I came through even the small slow donkey pumps were idle.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bet the Pig farms in Missouri & Illinois have some Stank on those though.


We had a missile complex in Kansas that had a slaughterhouse within a few miles, that will gag a maggot.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> It was always memorable to drive down I 5 in the summer past the dairy farms.


Harris Ranch.....you could smell it 10 miles before you got there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)

I’ve driven past some Arkansas chicken farms that smelled *really* bad.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 24, 2020)

Morning


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 24, 2020)

Team including Twinsburg car dealer retakes “Cannonball Run” cross-country speed record


Doug Tabbutt, owner of Switchcars in Twinsburg, and two others drove across county in less than 25 hours and 39 minutes to set a new "Cannonball Run" record.




www.cleveland.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

Morning....

steamy mornings ugh.....woke up at 74F gonna hit 96F but that damn dew point is gonna push to 101F

watching things in the gulf .......

Coffee is hot and fresh......


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 24, 2020)

It's one quiet morning without any grandkids

Can't believe they're all in school.....


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 24, 2020)

PS had got to watch all of them since last spring break


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

If you had to use one of these while performing your job you are badass and I'll have a beer waiting for you anytime you ask.


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Team including Twinsburg car dealer retakes “Cannonball Run” cross-country speed record
> 
> 
> Doug Tabbutt, owner of Switchcars in Twinsburg, and two others drove across county in less than 25 hours and 39 minutes to set a new "Cannonball Run" record.
> ...


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

They need to fry this MF.
A firefighter’s marked car was burglarized by looters who decided to take advantage of the wildfires devastating California, officials revealed Sunday.

The unidentified firefighter’s wallet was stolen and his bank account drained while he directed firefighting crews in Santa Cruz County, Battalion Chief Mark Brunton of the California Department of Forestry and Fire Protection told reporters Sunday.

"Get in the back of the car, watch your head (bam) oh sorry watch your head (bam) why do you keep doing that? Be careful (bam) oops sorry."


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> If you had to use one of these while performing your job you are badass and I'll have a beer waiting for you anytime you ask.
> View attachment 4663509


looks painful


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> If you had to use one of these while performing your job you are badass and I'll have a beer waiting for you anytime you ask.
> View attachment 4663509











On the California fire lines, meet Pulaski and McLeod tools of the trade


LAKEPORT, Calif. - Each morning during this fire season, Soldiers from the California National Guard’s Task Force Charlie shake hands with Dr. Pulaski and Dr. McLeod before heading into the Northern



www.nationalguard.mil












The True Story of the Pulaski Fire Tool - Wildfire Today


And how that is related to the Big Blowup and the fires of 1910




wildfiretoday.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2020)

9 Masturbation Secrets You Don’t Know About




*1) Change the position you masturbate in.*
You’ve likely masturbated in the same position now for years, so try switching it up. “If you are a stander, try laying on your back. If you like to sit, stand up,” says Dr. UC. “Changing positioning can improve your pelvic floor muscle resting tone, which can help improve the blood flow to your penis.” So changing up your masturbation positions won’t only feel good for the novelty, but it may also increase the strength of your erections.





No shit.. Wiggle around and thrash some, damn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> 9 Masturbation Secrets You Don’t Know About
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be 8 more......you holding out?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> 9 Masturbation Secrets You Don’t Know About
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Kegel Exercises for Men: Do They Work?


Kegel exercises are used to treat a variety of conditions in women, but research suggests they may also help men. Learn how Kegel exercises might benefit you.




www.healthline.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Should be 8 more......you holding out?


I posted their link.

My proprietary patented techniques are not ready for publication.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

AQI back to 241, shit.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 25, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

__





Brokinis - Bathing Suit May Attract Wanted Attention


Get NOTICED in the first one shoulder swimsuit for men. Disappoint your parents like never before. Perfect to show off at a bachelor party, beach, or pool.




brokinis.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got one....


They're made here in Toronto. $40 is a little steep for a gag gift or I'd buy a bunch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're made here in Toronto. $40 is a little steep for a gag gift or I'd buy a bunch.


Love the "tens of hrs" comment. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

Drove into Los Angeles yesterday. Drove through downtown LA twice (GPS gave the wrong directions and I was on autopilot -- not paying attention).

Drove into Santa Monica, hugged and said goodbye to my kids while wearing a respirator. I was worried it would scare the baby (me looking and sounding like Darth Vader). Baby was fine with it and she has 2 lovely new teeth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

So glad you finally got to see them.
Missing family is the toughest thing about this whole deal.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

@shrxhky420 CDF is hitting the fire east of you with the DC-10 heavy air tankers from Sac. They have a few of smaller ones also.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So glad you finally got to see them.
> Missing family is the toughest thing about this whole deal.
> 
> View attachment 4664369


I'll miss them but I can't blame them a year surfing Maui is hard to pass up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> @shrxhky420 CDF is hitting the fire east of you with the DC-10 heavy air tankers from Sac. They have a few of smaller ones also.


I think they are trying to keep the fire from jumping the freeway (152).

We have a small station in San Martin, I think, Morgan Hill? I don't know. But we also have a small airport in San Martin. Yesterday I saw a helicopter taking off, it looked like it was heading towards Santa Cruz. 
I've seen all kinds of tankers and helicopters stationed out there. It's distracting because it's right off 101. Anytime something is coming in for a landing or taking off, people start slowing down to watch. 


SH420


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think they are trying to keep the fire from jumping the freeway (152).
> 
> We have a small station in San Martin, I think, Morgan Hill? I don't know. But we also have a small airport in San Martin. Yesterday I saw a helicopter taking off, it looked like it was heading towards Santa Cruz.
> I've seen all kinds of tankers and helicopters stationed out there. It's distracting because it's right off 101. Anytime something is coming in for a landing or taking off, people start slowing down to watch.
> ...


Fuckin rubberneckers.
















This would be worthy of slowing down for.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think they are trying to keep the fire from jumping the freeway (152).
> 
> We have a small station in San Martin, I think, Morgan Hill? I don't know. But we also have a small airport in San Martin. Yesterday I saw a helicopter taking off, it looked like it was heading towards Santa Cruz.
> I've seen all kinds of tankers and helicopters stationed out there. It's distracting because it's right off 101. Anytime something is coming in for a landing or taking off, people start slowing down to watch.
> ...


The smaller tankers are refilling at Hollister. Edit: They have the 747 on it now also.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> This would be worthy of slowing down for.
> View attachment 4664560


The national car in Saudi Arabia is a Toyota hi-lux pickup with the orange stripe. I was driving to work once and saw a camel head sticking up over the hood of one of them as it was riding in the back going down a freeway. I guess it isn't just dogs that want their face in the wind.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> The national car in Saudi Arabia is a Toyota hi-lux pickup with the orange stripe. I was driving to work once and saw a camel head sticking up over the hood of one of them as it was riding in the back going down a freeway. I guess it isn't just dogs that want their face in the wind.



Transporting livestock is important.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Transporting livestock is important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the classic Camel Tow


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the classic Camel Tow


Ah shit...lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the classic Camel Tow


Humping to please.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Humping to please.


Pleasing to hump, not so much


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pleasing to hump, not so much


Ladders aren't very sturdy....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ladders aren't very sturdy....


Thus the Ottoman


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm racing to keep up here . . .

The Ottoman Empire.
And much like that one, I’ll see myself out now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Thus the Ottoman


New batch of oil?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> New batch of oil?


Nah got lucky


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nah got lucky


Even a blind squirrel gets a nut sometime.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Nice morning.......55 and awesome!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2020)

68 here and I can see stars!

Breathing cleaner air is a great way to start the day!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm trying to put together a compact mess kit for camping, but finding these fuel canisters is harder than it was to find toilet paper in April.... Specifically the small canisters that only hold 100g of fuel


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I'm trying to put together a compact mess kit for camping, but finding these fuel canisters is harder than it was to find toilet paper in April.... Specifically the small canisters that only hold 100g of fuel
> 
> View attachment 4665681





https://www.amazon.com/Jetboil-Jetpower-Fuel-100-Grams/dp/B079QH62KW/


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I'm trying to put together a compact mess kit for camping, but finding these fuel canisters is harder than it was to find toilet paper in April.... Specifically the small canisters that only hold 100g of fuel
> 
> View attachment 4665681


REI


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> REI


That's a lot cheaper than amazon


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Jetboil-Jetpower-Fuel-100-Grams/dp/B079QH62KW/


Except it's a $5 product, I don't wan't to pay 400% markup on what is essentially a SMALL can of butane.



BobBitchen said:


> REI


Yeeeeah. So, they don't actually ship them, and my REI literally has bare shelves when it comes to fuel canisters. they told me they get shipments on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so I'll call back later this week.


But I did EVENTUALLY manage to find one of the medium size cans of this brand at a Big 5 Sporting Goods store...The problem is, only the small 100g can will nest inside my cooking pot...I'm going for as compact as possible, since it's going to be for bikepacking


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

Cheapest I can find online... $9.25 a can, probably gonna pull the trigger on this one









GasOne Camping Fuel Blend Isobutane Fuel Canister 100g (2 Pack) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GasOne Camping Fuel Blend Isobutane Fuel Canister 100g (2 Pack) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Jetboil-Jetpower/dp/B079QH62KW/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4665724


I yell “dump truck” when I crap my pants.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Except it's a $5 product, I don't wan't to pay 400% markup on what is essentially a SMALL can of butane.
> 
> 
> Yeeeeah. So, they don't actually ship them, and my REI literally has bare shelves when it comes to fuel canisters. they told me they get shipments on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so I'll call back later this week.
> ...


PRIMUS SUCKS


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> REI


Beat me to it!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Except it's a $5 product, I don't wan't to pay 400% markup on what is essentially a SMALL can of butane.
> 
> 
> Yeeeeah. So, they don't actually ship them, and my REI literally has bare shelves when it comes to fuel canisters. they told me they get shipments on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so I'll call back later this week.
> ...


I thought REI would let you ship it to your local store for pick up?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Beat me to it!





curious2garden said:


> I thought REI would let you ship it to your local store for pick up?


That would be all well and good, but I cann't find a "ship to store" option, can you? And when I just add to my cart, this is the message I receive when I try to check out...


Error:MSR IsoPro Fuel Canister - 3.9 oz. / *110g is no longer available at Woodland Hills. To continue, change your store pickup location or select “ship” for delivery. *


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

LOL...No offense everyone, but it's not like REI wasn't the first place I checked or anything...lol. Both in-store AND online...First place I checked

Even tried different brands, as if for some reason they'd stop carrying the MSR brand...  And different REI locations...



Error:Jetboil Jetpower Fuel - 3.53 oz. / *100g is no longer available at Santa Monica. To continue, change your store pickup location or select “ship” for delivery. 
*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2020)

Imagine barely being able to hear the TV (with a fan running) when your 25 year old daughter comes upstairs and tells you to turn it down because she's studying for her LSAT. 

How would you react? 


My reply - "why don't you just wear headphones? You know, like normal people do..."

My wife is not happy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That would be all well and good, but I cann't find a "ship to store" option, can you? And when I just add to my cart, this is the message I receive when I try to check out...
> 
> 
> Error:MSR IsoPro Fuel Canister - 3.9 oz. / *110g is no longer available at Woodland Hills. To continue, change your store pickup location or select “ship” for delivery. *


Big5 carries isobutane canisters also


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> LOL...No offense everyone, but it's not like REI wasn't the first place I checked or anything...lol. Both in-store AND online...First place I checked
> 
> Even tried different brands, as if for some reason they'd stop carrying the MSR brand...  And different REI locations...
> 
> ...




Penis, no offense but really Dick's should have been your default. I'm a girl so I can be forgiven for this oversight


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Big5 carries isobutane canisters also


Thats where I got the larger 8oz canister. It just wont nest inside my cooking pot. OCD to the max


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Thats where I got the larger 8oz canister. It just wont nest inside my cooking pot. OCD to the max


Topanga Canyon Big 5 says 4oz in stock.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4665822
> 
> Penis, no offense but really Dick's should have been your default. I'm a girl so I can be forgiven for this oversight


32.1 miles away...I'm better off just paying the premium price and getting the expensive ones I found available online.


64 miles round trip for some dang butane...lol


Actually, now I'm tempted to take a drive when my daughter leaves today.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Topanga Canyon Big 5 says 4oz in stock.
> View attachment 4665829


That's where I went and bought the 8oz Primus brand that doesn't nest. I promise, they are not in stock. I asked when they get shipments too, Friday. But they have no idea if they're gonna have any in the shipment.


I tried harder than ya'll give me credit for...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That's where I went and bought the 8oz Primus brand that doesn't nest. I promise, they are not in stock. I asked when they get shipments too, Friday. But they have no idea if they're gonna have any in the shipment.
> 
> 
> I tried harder than ya'll give me credit for...lol


not sure how soon you need it, but Walmart says they ship em'

nevermind... @ $35ea


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> not sure how soon you need it, but Walmart says they ship em'
> 
> nevermind... @ $35ea


I looked there also.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> not sure how soon you need it, but Walmart says they ship em'
> 
> nevermind... @ $35ea


Yeah I found some for $9.25 shipped, that’s probably what I’m gonna go with



raratt said:


> I looked there also.


You guys are awesome!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2020)

Is this for some trek adventure on your electric bike?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this for some trek adventure on your electric bike?


to boldly go


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this for some trek adventure on your electric bike?


Perhaps. Probably not on the electric cruiser I have already built... or if so, a short trip on the cruiser.

But the next electric bike I build will likely be capable of longer bikepacking adventures. Hopefully it will be a cheap way to travel.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

Finally getting to the point where the valley is semi visible through the smoke.








GOES-West - Sector view: Pacific Southwest - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

Holy crap listening to the news, cat5


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

2020 sux....


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

Growing Belushi is on discovery tonight. Jim owns a marijuana farm.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> PRIMUS SUCKS


Fucker, you trapped me on this page for 6 minutes and 19 seconds!

I love you, man!

HAROLD OF THE ROCKS!!!!

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That's where I went and bought the 8oz Primus brand that doesn't nest. I promise, they are not in stock. I asked when they get shipments too, Friday. But they have no idea if they're gonna have any in the shipment.
> 
> 
> I tried harder than ya'll give me credit for...lol


Is this possibly an option? 
Has worked great for me literally hundreds of times.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Well alright 




__





Stressed elephants at Warsaw zoo to be given medical marijuana | Animals | The Guardian


Three African elephants to get liquid doses of the cannabinoid CBD through their trunks. Early trials suggest they like it




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is this possibly an option?
> Has worked great for me literally hundreds of times.
> 
> View attachment 4666052


I mean, if open fires are permitted, or I'm in the desert or on a beach. But open fires in California back country aren't really encouraged too much.

If I'm at a developed campsite then sure. But if I'm stealth camping it's probably best not to draw too much attention to myself. But even collecting firewood is illegal in many places that DO offer developed camping...Even alcohol stoves are illegal in Cali

I'm going with a whopping 25 gram (yes, less than an ounce) backpacking stove. 






Amazon.com: BRS Outdoor BRS-3000T Ultra-Light Titanium Alloy Miniature Portable Picnic Camping Gas Cooking Stove Portable Ultralight Burner Only 25 Gram: Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: BRS Outdoor BRS-3000T Ultra-Light Titanium Alloy Miniature Portable Picnic Camping Gas Cooking Stove Portable Ultralight Burner Only 25 Gram: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if open fires are permitted, or I'm in the desert or on a beach. But open fires in California back country aren't really encouraged too much.
> 
> If I'm at a developed campsite then sure. But if I'm stealth camping it's probably best not to draw too much attention to myself. But even collecting firewood is illegal in many places that DO offer developed camping...Even alcohol stoves are illegal in Cali
> 
> ...


Ok, I get it - damn I hate useless regulations but I understand ones where you are now.

Where ya going?


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2020)

Stressed elephants at Warsaw zoo to be given medical marijuana


Three African elephants to get liquid doses of the cannabinoid CBD through their trunks. Early trials suggest they like it




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, I get it - damn I hate useless regulations but I understand ones where you are now.
> 
> Where ya going?


I dunno. As far as I can get in the allotted time I have. If I take a Saturday off from having my kid, I can do 4-5 nights. So I figure 2 days out, 2 days back...Wherever life takes me

Otherwise, I can get in a 2-night trip a week.

That's why I want the ability to stealth camp. So I can just go. I dunno if you caught it earlier, but I'll be on a bicycle for this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno. As far as I can get in the allotted time I have. If I take a Saturday off from having my kid, I can do 4-5 nights. So I figure 2 days out, 2 days back...Wherever life takes me
> 
> Otherwise, I can get in a 2-night trip a week.
> 
> That's why I want the ability to stealth camp. So I can just go. I dunno if you caught it earlier, but I'll be on a bicycle for this


Are you going completely alone?


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

YAY! AQI of 69, sky is mostly blue, house is opened up and the fan is on high at the back door. Mornin.
Roxy cornered a garter snake on the patio last night. It is the biggest one I have seen, over 2' long and fairly thick. I rescued it and put it up in the garden.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno. As far as I can get in the allotted time I have. If I take a Saturday off from having my kid, I can do 4-5 nights. So I figure 2 days out, 2 days back...Wherever life takes me
> 
> Otherwise, I can get in a 2-night trip a week.
> 
> That's why I want the ability to stealth camp. So I can just go. I dunno if you caught it earlier, but I'll be on a bicycle for this


Most of the places I went down south were not bikable (as in Sespe Wildlife area) it was cool though camping under rocks the size of houses. Punch Bowls behind Ferndale Ranch would be about the only one I can think of that someone could mostly ride to, it's really popular though. I guess people have trashed it and graffiti is rampant now unfortunately. Great swimming holes though. They had it closed for awhile this year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Most of the places I went down south were not bikable (as in Sespe Wildlife area) it was cool though camping under rocks the size of houses. Punch Bowls behind Ferndale Ranch would be about the only one I can think of that someone could mostly ride to, it's really popular though. I guess people have trashed it and graffiti is rampant now unfortunately. Great swimming holes though. They had it closed for awhile this year.


Some people just have no respect for the land they use.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2020)

I need one of these!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need one of these!


Get with one with style.


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going completely alone?


Most of the time, I imagine I will be alone. But I’m also not planning on getting TOO far off the beaten path.

Lol you act like I have friends, let alone friends who would want to go camping/bikepacking


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Most of the places I went down south were not bikable (as in Sespe Wildlife area) it was cool though camping under rocks the size of houses. Punch Bowls behind Ferndale Ranch would be about the only one I can think of that someone could mostly ride to, it's really popular though. I guess people have trashed it and graffiti is rampant now unfortunately. Great swimming holes though. They had it closed for awhile this year.


Yeah California is pretty restrictive as far as biking trails. Too bad. And I recognize that I’ll never be able to access a majority of areas that are accessible to hikers.

But the trade off is possibly traveling dozens of miles a day on bike, instead of shooting for 8-12 miles of hiking per day.

Also, I imagine myself saying this a lot... “Oh I’m sorry, I had no idea bikes weren’t allowed on this trail. I’ll walk my bike from here on!”

Well, depending on how often I get caught with my bike on a “hiking and horse” trail


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> biking trails.


Sespe didn't have any restrictions, there is just no way to ride over all the rocks on the way up the trail. A trials bike would be needed, and it wouldn't be easy. We smoked a joint of Thai stick before we hiked up there once, that was a REALLY bad idea...lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Get with one with style.


We just carried old spark plugs in our top pocket and if someone got too close their windshield would randomly explode. It can be done without the tailgater even seeing where it came from... from what I was told.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I grew up not too far from his Serpentarium - distinctly remember being in a large circle with a bunch of people when he walks out & dumps a huge King Cobra on the grass & commenced to working with it. People backed up really quickly!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 27, 2020)

I WIN! 

I had double dialing hurricanes 2020.









HURRICANE CENTER: Two New Waves, One Trending Florida, Second To Gulf


Early For Boca Raton, Delray Beach, Boynton Beach, Palm Beach County To Prepare, But Waves Are Worth Watching SATURDAY UPDATE: Click Here For The Saturday Updates, Forecasts, Advisories. August 29, 2020. FRIDAY UPDATE: Click Here For New Forecasts Issued on Friday, August 28th. BOCA RATON, FL...




bocanewsnow.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I WIN!
> 
> I had double dialing hurricanes 2020.
> 
> ...


Damn it!! I was so close!
My last square... losing at 2020 bingo.

SH420


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2020)

Why do birds sing? Because they’re all on drugs


The dawn chorus is created by birds chasing their next hit of opioid, according to a US biologist. Which explains why it’s so much like free-form jazz




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 28, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Morning 
80 degrees, 82% humidity just before 8 am. high tide is at 10:10, swimming sounds like a good idea.
have a great day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2020)

I lied


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 28, 2020)

60 degrees and 90% here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2020)

Make America Rain Again!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4667207
> 
> Make America Rain Again!


Same here. Good weather for lizards. Not MI fauna. Every storm has missed or just brushed us. Winds strong enough to destoy things. And not enough rain to maintain anything. Here's to hoping for normal weather to all. We have enough to deal with already. Off to play in an oppressive greenhouse. Best wishes and comfort to everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn it!! I was so close!
> My last square... losing at 2020 bingo.
> 
> SH420


Don't be too sure we have 1/3 of this year left to go. Anything could happen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2020)

Morning...

man you know it gonna be hot when the outside temp is 81F and it feels hotter, temp gonna hit 102 103f today....with heat indexes hitting 108 to 112.....thanks Hurricane Laura.....freaking dry sides....

anywho......gonna hit the shop for a few hours outside and then move inside in the a/c for the rest of the day.....

extended family member have left, they went back to Galveston with some goodies of course, now I can run around in my undies again.....yay me....

Coffee is hot and fresh so if you need some.........


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2020)

I've been having problems with shortness of breath recently and sweating, so I dragged my ass in to Urgent Care. Chest X ray and EKG showed nothing, Dr prescribed a bronchial dilator. I guess it could be from the smoke but with my smoking I wanted to make sure my ticker wasn't tocking. The breath shortness makes me have a bit of anxiety also, go figure.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4667207
> 
> Make America Rain Again!


Hopefully early this year.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been having problems with shortness of breath recently and sweating, so I dragged my ass in to Urgent Care. Chest X ray and EKG showed nothing, Dr prescribed a bronchial dilator. I guess it could be from the smoke but with my smoking I wanted to make sure my ticker wasn't tocking. The breath shortness makes me have a bit of anxiety also, go figure.


Oh shit, I’m sorry. I can relate. Take it easy for a minute.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2020)

"We knew that genetic factors were likely influence temperament in cattle and we thought that genes involved in behavioral traits in humans could also influence temperament in cattle.“ 
wtf? Who sits around and ponders this?!?









Genetic link between cattle temperament and autism


A strong association between the genes influencing cattle temperament and autism in humans has been discovered by University of Queensland researchers.



phys.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Aug 29, 2020)

Morning


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been having problems with shortness of breath recently and sweating, so I dragged my ass in to Urgent Care. Chest X ray and EKG showed nothing, Dr prescribed a bronchial dilator. I guess it could be from the smoke but with my smoking I wanted to make sure my ticker wasn't tocking. The breath shortness makes me have a bit of anxiety also, go figure.


I read that as swearing and thought, "So what's different?"

Anyway get a pulse oximeter and take your SaO2 daily and write it down so you know what normal is. Something like this: https://amzn.to/2DaFlqB

First sign of a lower blood oxygen is anxiety.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> "We knew that genetic factors were likely influence temperament in cattle and we thought that genes involved in behavioral traits in humans could also influence temperament in cattle.“
> wtf? Who sits around and ponders this?!?
> 
> 
> ...


The really nasty extension of this is how little 'free will' we actually have and how much our behavior is controlled by our genetics and epigenetics.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 29, 2020)

Morning

I just counted the tops that are above the screen so far. 61 tops 10 days before the projected flip. More are just below the screen so I might delay the flip until I get my hoped for 150.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

The weather service is naming one of the next tropical storms "Omar". We went through a typhoon Omar on Guam, I thought they would have retired the name after that one. It reached a cat 5 and devastated the island, we didn't have power for almost two weeks. I didn't know a storm could blow down a chain link fence until then. I am so glad to not have to deal with those anymore.


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2020)

The penguin watching Pingu so he doesn't get lonely


Perth Zoo in Australia's using the cartoon to help nurse stranded Pierre back to health



www.bbc.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2020)

After a two month drought, we got 2 or 3" of rain here the last couple days, maybe more.

We also have a bunch of trees down and power outages and my one tomato plant kind of fell over because I over fed it and the top was reloaded with tons of green tomatoes. I fixed it a little, only one branch cracked.

Speaking of tomatoes, you ever try this tomato toothpaste?

My buddy fell for it in a text.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> After a two month drought, we got 2 or 3" of rain here the last couple days, maybe more.
> 
> We also have a bunch of trees down and power outages and my one tomato plant kind of fell over because I over fed it and the top was reloaded with tons of green tomatoes. I fixed it a little, only one branch cracked.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's good stuff....they have a garlic one also. I like it if you only need a little you don't need to open a can.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 29, 2020)

RIP Mr.Boseman

WAKANDA FOREVER!


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, that's good stuff....they have a garlic one also. I like it if you only need a little you don't need to open a can.


Toothpaste comes in cans?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Toothpaste comes in cans?


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


I would end up trying to shave with it, or vice versa.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> After a two month drought, we got 2 or 3" of rain here the last couple days, maybe more.
> 
> We also have a bunch of trees down and power outages and my one tomato plant kind of fell over because I over fed it and the top was reloaded with tons of green tomatoes. I fixed it a little, only one branch cracked.
> 
> ...


From my fridge


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

American Driving through Canada to Alaska Facing $569,000 Fine for Stopping to Sightsee


U.S. drivers are allowed across the border right now if they're headed to Alaska, but the Canadian Pandemic Act says they'd better not dawdle on the way up.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would end up trying to shave with it, or vice versa.


I’d end up foaming at the mouth.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’d end up foaming at the mouth again.


fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> From my fridge
> View attachment 4668613


Oh wife just told me they have a sardine one also!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


Next axe product.,.. toothpaste shaving cream!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Next axe product.,.. toothpaste shaving cream!


Call it Face/Off


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Call it Face/Off


So close you'll never know.......you're bleeding out minty freshness....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So close you'll never know....... you'll be bleeding out minty freshness....


For every plan there’s somebody to hatchet

It all adze up


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Call it Face/Off


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4668693


the Groominator


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the Groominator


"I'll be shaving my back"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> "I'll be shaving my back"


I need your clothes, your boots and your manscaping appliance


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

Good job guys!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 29, 2020)

Saturday night chilln. 1 heineken, 2 pre-rolls and Alex Isley


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2020)

I hate it when I lose a day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2020)

Sitting here with the grandkids, letting them be kids....cooking burgers,

Space tomatoes are good


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate it when I lose a day.


Me too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Saturday night chilln. 1 heineken, 2 pre-rolls and Alex Isley


Nice. Enjoy...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Can't sleep. Singeing some gorilla hair and entertaining myself with some of the whacked out threads here. Thought I was off. LOL. May you all have good nights.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 30, 2020)

A wild boar with three little babies just trotted thru the backyard.
Good morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 30, 2020)

HA they just went back across


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 30, 2020)

Mama is small


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mama is small
> View attachment 4669015View attachment 4669016View attachment 4669017


Mmmmm wild bacon!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm wild bacon!


Homemade country hams!


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 30, 2020)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2020)

@doublejj Crocs for the win.








Lightning strike blows off man’s shoes, giving him ‘new respect for Crocs’ in Canada


“So I’ve now learned a few things, like don’t go outside in a lightning storm.”




www.yahoo.com


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Aug 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think Florida should be afraid of this storm, it looks pissed.
> View attachment 4640801


INDEED! It isn't nice to fool with Mother Nature... We, Indigenous aliens, have been messing with her for quite some time... Karma is a bitch!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm not a good picture taker. We went up north for the weekend


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4669852
> I'm not a good picture taker. We went up north for the weekend


Long exposures are tough to do without a tripod.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Long exposures are tough to do without a tripod.


That was just a snapshot on my galaxy s10. Regular pic


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mama is small
> View attachment 4669015View attachment 4669016View attachment 4669017


Yum!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2020)

Wait for it...




I love how the wheel spits out chunks at the end.


----------



## Throughbredred (Aug 30, 2020)

Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2020)

Throughbredred said:


> Lol


Bye


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Most of the time, I imagine I will be alone. But I’m also not planning on getting TOO far off the beaten path.
> 
> Lol you act like I have friends, let alone friends who would want to go camping/bikepacking


 I'd go with you if I was in California. Have to stay in a hotel tho.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd go with you if I was in California. Have to stay in a hotel tho.


Lol yeah, I figure if I go away for 3 nights or longer, I’ll likely be spending the night in a hotel one of those nights just to have the ability to charge my batteries, since I can’t sit in a Starbucks for 6 hours straight anymore...lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 31, 2020)

What defeciency is this? It's Cal/mg... it's always Cal/mg....

I have yellow and burn on my leaves....feed it Cal/mg....why is it always Cal/mg?

How can Cal/mg defeciency be this common? It's diagnosed correctly, but why is Cal/mg def so fucking common?

It seems like every second issue is the exact same defeciency. Is there a world wide shortage on Cal/mg for nutrient companies?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol yeah, I figure if I go away for 3 nights or longer, I’ll likely be spending the night in a hotel one of those nights just to have the ability to charge my batteries, since I can’t sit in a Starbucks for 6 hours straight anymore...lol.


Several years ago a bunch of us decided we were going to ride from Toronto to Montreal over five days and take the train back. The plan was to stay at campgrounds and hotels along the way. On the third day we were just leaving Kingston and one of my friend took a bad spill and broke her clavicle so badly that she needed surgery. That was a sad ride two day ride back to Toronto. She's fine now.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Sometimes the sky looks kinda weird ya know.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 31, 2020)

Finally broke down and bought some recharge


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> What defeciency is this? It's Cal/mg... it's always Cal/mg....
> 
> I have yellow and burn on my leaves....feed it Cal/mg....why is it always Cal/mg?
> 
> ...








Newbie Central


The best place to learn how to grow marijuana.



rollitup.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2020)

@cannabineer did you see this? Pretty slick production for the russki's, probably made for the higher up members of the _apparat?_ Detonation is around 22:00.








Russia Declassifies Video From 1961 of Largest Hydrogen Bomb Ever Detonated


The blast was over 3,000 times bigger than the bomb that destroyed Hiroshima




www.smithsonianmag.com












Russia Releases “Tsar Bomba” Test Footage Of The Most Powerful Nuclear Bomb Blast Ever - NukeWatch NM


This previously classified film provides a new and fascinating glimpse into the 50-megaton Cold War nuclear test that occurred nearly six decades ago. BY: THOMAS NEWDICK | thedrive.com The nuclear bomb, codenamed “Ivan,” that was dropped by the Soviet Union over Novaya Zemlya in the Arctic Ocean...




nukewatch.org


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 1, 2020)

Well that's a nice thing to wake up to, cheers for that old chap.


----------



## go go kid (Sep 1, 2020)

So how many of you are going to continue wearing masks from now on as a precaution against the next covid??


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> @cannabineer did you see this? Pretty slick production for the russki's, probably made for the higher up members of the _apparat?_ Detonation is around 22:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t seen those, but Trinity and Beyond has a vignette showing the airdrop and the detonation. 
I remember Khrushchev specifically instructing Kurchatov to build a hundred-megatonner. Tsar Bomba was the half-powered demonstrator; instead of uranium the fusion tamper was lead.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

morning from the steamy texas state

coffee is hot and fresh


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning from sleepy town. Population, me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

go go kid said:


> So how many of you are going to continue wearing masks from now on as a precaution against the next covid??


The next?

Are seat belts good for the GDP?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2020)

I dont wear band aids. I just leave my wounds unwashed and exposed. 

Infections and germs are a liberal hoax.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 1, 2020)

go go kid said:


> So how many of you are going to continue wearing masks from now on as a precaution against the next covid??


me


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

Crickets, sun has just set, looking over the silhouette of the trees, sipping hot Black Tea w/Blackberry Honey. (nuggs)
Ice Cream Cake provides a creamy finish to the honey & tea.

I just saved calories!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Crickets, sun has just set, looking over the silhouette of the trees, sipping hot Black Tea w/Blackberry Honey. (nuggs)
> Ice Cream Cake provides a creamy finish to the honey & tea.
> 
> I just saved calories!


Address please?
We've been prepping for a move for the last 2 months & I'm exhausted.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 2, 2020)

I only wear them in shops, isn't it to stop the spread it's not to stop you getting it, but people as a rule wear them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2020)

My God! Look what three years has done to this girl - from skinny little caterpillar to a beautiful buxom butterfly! She was always my fav little busker, but I bet she gets even more tips now


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I only wear them in shops, isn't it to stop the spread it's not to stop you getting it, but people as a rule wear them.



They may not prevent you from getting covid completely, but they can substantially lessen your viral load if you do contract SARS. That alone can be life saving...


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My God! Look what three years has done to this girl - from skinny little caterpillar to a beautiful buxom butterfly! She was always my fav little busker, but I bet she gets even more tips now


Aye mate, the world turns.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 2, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 2, 2020)

Oh no, RIP Boris









Farewell, Boris - Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium


Farewell, Boris: Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium said goodbye to elderly, beloved polar bear Boris, who was humanely euthanized after declining health.




www.pdza.org


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 2, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Afternoon mate


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

morning from the steamy state........

from the looks of the skies this morning we might finally get some rain....what....yes rain.....and we gonna be dropping below 100 for a while....heck we've only had 36 days of 100 or better.....

if you get a chance corn moon is up tonight......while on Oct1 will be harvest moon......guess it's time to get the telescope cleaned up....

well coffee is hot and fresh.......


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

Delta breeze kicked in last night. We were able to open the house up, 66 degrees now and AQI of 89. I guess mother nature is throwing us a bone before baking us this weekend with record temps. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Delta breeze kicked in last night. We were able to open the house up, 66 degrees now and AQI of 89. I guess mother nature is throwing us a bone before baking us this weekend with record temps. Mornin.


from the looks the next couple of weeks we are gonna be on the down slope with temps......


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

RIP Ms Jones, thank you.








Volunteer firefighter who died battling the California wildfires was Texas mother on the frontlines with son


“Diana was dedicated to trying to make people’s lives a little bit better, making our community a little bit better,” Fire Chief Ron Becker said.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes, I guess we are finally getting a break as well. Monday was 107 and a storm came in and now it’s 88 but tomorrow going back up to 95 and the humidity is a killler. I am not staying to live through this shit another summer . I got a call for a job in Palm Springs Ca that sounds great but after seeing and looking at their summer temps there is no way in hell I will move there. They had like three days Or more with temps at 121 and 122 and many days at 116, 117, 118, 119 degrees. I feel sorry for the people that live there and they seem desperate for help because no one wants to live there anymore. Soon business will have to relocate because it will be uninhabitable. Very sad.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2020)

@BarnBuster 
I recently came across test footage from Operation Hardtack in ‘58. They did a shallow underwater burst called Umbrella and a deeper-water burst called Wahoo. Iirc they used a 30-kiloton bomb for them. The vids show water doing things I’d never seen. 
Here’s Umbrella, whose spray plume rose to 6000 feet.






The Wahoo vid has an annoying soundtrack but descriptive captions.






I’m left with the impression that this gave us a visual window into the sort of tsunami produced by a dinosaur-killer-class asteroid strike.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, I guess we are finally getting a break as well. Monday was 107 and a storm came in and now it’s 88 but tomorrow going back up to 95 and the humidity is a killler. I am not staying to live through this shit another summer . I got a call for a job in Palm Springs Ca that sounds great but after seeing and looking at their summer temps there is no way in hell I will move there. They had like three days Or more with temps at 121 and 122 and many days at 116, 117, 118, 119 degrees. I feel sorry for the people that live there and they seem desperate for help because no one wants to live there anymore. Soon business will have to relocate because it will be uninhabitable. Very sad.


Meep meep land is very unforgiving.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @BarnBuster
> I recently came across test footage from Operation Hardtack in ‘58. They did a shallowing underwater burst called Umbrella and a deeper-water burst called Wahoo. Iirc they used a 30-kiloton bomb for them. The vids show water doing things I’d never seen.
> Here’s Umbrella, whose spray plume rose to 6000 feet.
> 
> ...


all that and they didn't kill Godzilla.......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meep meep land is very unforgiving.


Yah we have some time coming up in the figurative frying pan.

Still mild now; my night cooled down to similar temps and I ran the fans. Smoke came back though.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> all that and they didn't kill Godzilla.......


What’s Dino-Japanese for “up a little, now left ... THERE aahhhh”?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My God! Look what three years has done to this girl - from skinny little caterpillar to a beautiful buxom butterfly! She was always my fav little busker, but I bet she gets even more tips now


She was showing up in my recommended too! Yeah not bad. 

My daughter got this stuck in my head. Just hit 1 billion views or something… I like it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What’s Dino-Japanese for “up a little, now left ... THERE aahhhh”?


pretty much....

I have got to admit the newer versions of Godzilla are actually a heck of a lot better than the 98 versions......freaking iguana on steroids is what that was...sheesh....

still like the classicals though......wife always shakes her head when I watch them on tv....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty much....
> 
> I have got to admit the newer versions of Godzilla are actually a heck of a lot better than the 98 versions......freaking iguana on steroids is what that was...sheesh....
> 
> still like the classicals though......wife always shakes her head when I watch them on tv....


I like MST3K. It’s remarkable how much a trio of frivolous commentators improves old sci-fi B-movies.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My God! Look what three years has done to this girl - from skinny little caterpillar to a beautiful buxom butterfly! She was always my fav little busker, but I bet she gets even more tips now


Possibly more than the tip.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like MST3K. It’s remarkable how much a trio of frivolous commentators improves old sci-fi B-movies.


I liked MST as well, missed those commentation they did....love it when they did the blob


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meep meep land is very unforgiving.


Yeah, I lived in Tucson for 2 and a half years and it was brutal. The desert is so pretty but it’s so dangerous when it’s too hot. I was reading some Niche review for Palm Springs Dated just last month from a dude that liveD there for 14 years but had enough And moved . He made Some solid comment’s about the heat and if an earthquake would hit and knock the power out during one of those 122 degree days. That would be horrific. Trying to walk your dog and growing plants Outside in that heat is very difficult as well. And all those beautiful pools to cool off in? Unless they are Purposefully cooled they are likely rather warm to say the least.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 2, 2020)

What?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4672227
> What?


The site has really gone super stealth now with such remarkable updates! So awesome!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4672227
> What?


IKR? I sat down with my first cup of coffee and was stuck as to what to do next. Luckily, I had a few pages in cued up in memory, that mitigated my panic and calmed me down. So glad we're back. Rollie, please do that maintanence shit between 4am-6am. Thanks for your understanding...


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> IKR? I sat down with my first cup of coffee and was stuck as to what to do next. Luckily, I had a few pages in cued up in memory, that mitigated my panic and calmed me down. So glad we're back. Rollie, please do that maintanence shit between 4am-6am. Thanks for your understanding...


Sorry couldn’t 
We’re about to launch something soon


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

I didn't do it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2020)

sunni said:


> Sorry couldn’t
> We’re about to launch something soon


Ooooh, sounds exciting! I like surprises...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2020)

neosapien said:


> She was showing up in my recommended too! Yeah not bad.
> 
> My daughter got this stuck in my head. Just hit 1 billion views or something… I like it.


They are snack-sized. Yummy. I'll take a dozen...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, received my backpacking stove today. Gotta say, it's actually smaller than I thought it would be...lol (That's what she said)


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, I lived in Tucson for 2 and a half years and it was brutal. The desert is so pretty but it’s so dangerous when it’s too hot. I was reading some Niche review for Palm Springs Dated just last month from a dude that liveD there for 14 years but had enough And moved . He made Some solid comment’s about the heat and if an earthquake would hit and knock the power out during one of those 122 degree days. That would be horrific. Trying to walk your dog and growing plants Outside in that heat is very difficult as well. And all those beautiful pools to cool off in? Unless they are Purposefully cooled they are likely rather warm to say the least.


I hear ya, I used to visit desert hot springs (palm springs) to a resort as a kid every year and on one of the 
occasions is was 125 degrees in the shade. Unbelievably scorching to say the least. Another time I got out of the big pool
and went into the inside showers instead cause I didn't want to get sun blisters and needless to say a couple 
of my friends stayed in the pool and ended up getting huge to medium sized blister on the shoulders and upper
back. They were in complete and total pain for days on end. I was good no blisters. Funny how the resort had non cooled
indoor small pools (4) also and all were heated. Each one was heated higher temp then the other and old people would use them.
Scorching weather and they use the high heated pools lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4672227
> What?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 2, 2020)

sunni said:


> Sorry couldn’t
> We’re about to launch something soon


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Well, received my backpacking stove today. Gotta say, it's actually smaller than I thought it would be...lol (That's what she said)
> 
> View attachment 4672254View attachment 4672256


It says:


"You ain't gonna cook shit on this setting pussy"

"Fire it up"

Something about "flame like dragon's breathe."


If you wouldn't have said what it was, I would have pegged it for a Chinese claymore or something.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It says:
> 
> 
> "You ain't gonna cook shit on this setting pussy"
> ...


Google translate for the win... lol

"Open the stent and the toilet is fully expanded"


----------



## ebgood (Sep 2, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I only wear them in shops, isn't it to stop the spread it's not to stop you getting it, but people as a rule wear them.


I was jus kiddin up there. I only wear them when n where i have to. I find the whole mask thing pretty pointless


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty much....
> 
> I have got to admit the newer versions of Godzilla are actually a heck of a lot better than the 98 versions......freaking iguana on steroids is what that was...sheesh....
> 
> still like the classicals though......wife always shakes her head when I watch them on tv....


Ok so now I’m curious. What’s your wife’s idea of good TV?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2020)

ebgood said:


> I was jus kiddin up there. I only wear them when n where i have to. I find the whole mask thing pretty pointless


I find it pointful. 
If I can keep from giving one other human a case of the crud, that is a big win.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Google translate for the win... lol
> 
> "Open the stent and the toilet is fully expanded"


You better sure as shit confirm whether to turn the lion…


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I find it pointful.
> If I can keep from giving one other human a case of the crud, that is a big win.


Id like to feel that way. I just have a hard time buying that the masks that wont keep me from catching covid will protect the next person from catching it. The shit either works or it doesnt. Its not a FU to anyone, it just doesnt make a lick of sense to me


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Id like to feel that way. I just have a hard time buying that the masks that wont keep me from catching covid will protect the next person from catching it. The shit either works or it doesnt. Its not a FU to anyone, it just doesnt make a lick of sense to me


It stops your exhaled droplets from reaching someone else. They stay in your mask. 

If the virus was completely aerosolized (in other words the virus rides in the airstream purely by exhalation) it would not help. But even though we believe that some of it is emitted into the airstream the largest exposure is in droplets you create when you talk or to a lesser degree exhale. 

So your wearing a mask stops others from being exposed to the majority of virus you might be emitting if you are carrying it. 

Finally any droplets that escape a mask can be caught on the outside of yours. So your mask also protects you but to a lesser degree since most people handle the outside of their mask, then itch around their eyes etc...

I hope that helps EB. I want you to stay safe out there hun.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Id like to feel that way. I just have a hard time buying that the masks that wont keep me from catching covid will protect the next person from catching it. The shit either works or it doesnt. Its not a FU to anyone, it just doesnt make a lick of sense to me






I prefer to spell it peepee, I think the above is the Queens English...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok so now I’m curious. What’s your wife’s idea of good TV?


Shit I dunno, don't pay attention to that, got to many other things to do.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok so now I’m curious. What’s your wife’s idea of good TV?


~ Butts in ~

Food network FFS.
24-7?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Butts in ~
> 
> Food network FFS.
> 24-7?


Possibly


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You better sure as shit confirm whether to turn the lion…
> 
> View attachment 4672552


Almost wonder if it's for lighting farts...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone catch the "Let's be nice" thread? It's a good read....gets real good page 8


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Almost wonder if it's for lighting farts...


As long as you have enough "firepower"…


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4672659
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to spell it peepee, I think the above is the Queens English...


Och it's all pish


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone catch the "Let's be nice" thread? It's a good read....gets real good page 8


"We can be nicer"

Took me ages to find it


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> "We can be nicer"
> 
> Took me ages to find it


Yeah I'm up early.....

Screw it, I'm up, gonna make the coffee... anyone want a cup?


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I'm up early.....
> 
> Screw it, I'm up, gonna make the coffee... anyone want a cup?


Ah no thanks it's the afternoon and one is having tea, toodles for now


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 3, 2020)

Morning


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like MST3K. It’s remarkable how much a trio of frivolous commentators improves old sci-fi B-movies.





BudmanTX said:


> I liked MST as well, missed those commentation they did....love it when they did the blob


On pluto.tv there's a 24/7 mst3k channel. There's an app on roku and smart TVs n stuff


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4672659
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to spell it peepee, I think the above is the Queens English...


Thank you for the translation good sir. You would have done well in public health.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone catch the "Let's be nice" thread? It's a good read....gets real good page 8


It must have been a great thread because I can't find it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It must have been a great thread because I can't find it.








We can be nicer


Hey folks. Been scouring these boards and so many helpful folks out there. Its truly awesome. But I see alot of "what were you thinking" type of responses. Thats not very nice of us as a community. We expect new folks to somehow know what info to leave to get help or to know they shouldn't use...



www.rollitup.org





It was a full-on food fight! So much was deleted.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> *"We can be nicer"*
> 
> Took me ages to find it


Thank you



DarkWeb said:


> We can be nicer
> 
> 
> Hey folks. Been scouring these boards and so many helpful folks out there. Its truly awesome. But I see alot of "what were you thinking" type of responses. Thats not very nice of us as a community. We expect new folks to somehow know what info to leave to get help or to know they shouldn't use...
> ...


It had potential.

We've had some doozies around here. Usually our fire starter is @neosapien it's his super power.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


After noon ha,


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

And " We can be nicer" it's an hilarious thread true enough


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

What me.... I did not put Tomatoes and Zuchini in the freezer honest ahem


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> It had potential.
> ...


I have been the proud author of a few classic trainwrecks 'round these parts. Its true. Also just been a train car or two.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I have been the proud author of a few classic trainwrecks 'round these parts. Its true. Also just been a train car or two.


Oh mate, you wouldn't believe the ones I've done, brains of Britain is deffo not me


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I have been the proud author of a few classic trainwrecks 'round these parts. Its true. Also just been a train car or two.


I still go back to read some of your classics. Definitely you are a 5 star content producer, would recommend to family and friends, would fap to.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I still go back to read some of your classics. Definitely you are a 5 star content producer, would recommend to family and friends, would fap to.


That is without a doubt the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

Morning from the steamy state.....

woke up 80F, sitting on the porch feels like 90....wtheck.....fingers crossed we get some rain...we could use it....

Coffee is up and hot......

think i'll make some toast before I go in....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

ok moved to pork butt out of the freezer into fridge to start thawing.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ok moved to *pork butt* out of the freezer into fridge to start thawing.....


Two of my most favorite words!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Two of my most favorite words!


mine too.........

ok I'm wonder now, why my wife is looking at me with a grin now while I rub this.....hmmmm.....into the fridge u go...


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

All the lightning fires near my M in law's are in mop up/patrol stage.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2020)

Idk. Where to put my roller skating photos 
Here’s some of my life lately
Vinyl 

My overly expensive bamboo shelf that everyone had 25 years ago I shouldn’t have paid so much for

skates

some of my jewelry

other work is good if you notice an influx of ads lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Time to unplug my return fan again.


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2020)

morning

what is the wet stuff falling from the sky, and that I haven't seen in 3 to 4 months....ekkkk..

it's rain.....feels pretty good...

anywho.....coffee is up and its fresh....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We can be nicer
> 
> 
> Hey folks. Been scouring these boards and so many helpful folks out there. Its truly awesome. But I see alot of "what were you thinking" type of responses. Thats not very nice of us as a community. We expect new folks to somehow know what info to leave to get help or to know they shouldn't use...
> ...


And now the thread is closed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And now the thread is closed.


It was closed that morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

If you like multiple sources of info during Hurricane season (other than the talking weather heads on cnn, nbc, etc. . .) check out this one, I found it very interesting the last couple of storms.









earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


See current wind, weather, ocean, and pollution conditions, as forecast by supercomputers, on an interactive animated map. Updated every three hours.




earth.nullschool.net


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you like multiple sources of info during Hurricane season (other than the talking weather heads on cnn, nbc, etc. . .) check out this one, I found it very interesting the last couple of storms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is geared towards wave height, but it has a bunch of GFS forecast tools.


Weather Models (Stormsurf)


Nat hurricane center: https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ Imagery: https://www.nesdis.noaa.gov/hurricane-imagery


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 4, 2020)

Afternoon peoples


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you like multiple sources of info during Hurricane season (other than the talking weather heads on cnn, nbc, etc. . .) check out this one, I found it very interesting the last couple of storms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice....add that to my favorites


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....add that to my favorites


Aside from the fact it's kind of mesmerizing to watch after taking a couple of toke's. ; )


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2020)

Am I weird? I like the dabs @Metasynth wth man?








Another Great Marijuana Lie: “Dabs” Are Bad And Most Cannabis Consumers Prefer Less THC, Study Finds


Most marijuana consumers prefer lower THC products over high-potency cannabis concentrates, a recent survey found.




www.forbes.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2020)

Couldn't figure out a place to post this...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aside from the fact it's kind of mesmerizing to watch after taking a couple of toke's. ; )


I've come to find out the truth to that statement, sitting here on the porch with a little space tomato and watching the rain come down


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Am I weird? I like the dabs @Metasynth wth man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh don’t worry sis, I am pretty much exclusively using concentrates these days. Hittin’ some 90% GG#4 at the moment.

You’re not weird for liking dabs. I wouldn’t exactly trust Forbes to have their finger on the pulse of cannabis culture. LOL

People like what they like. I don’t worry about what they like, I worry about what I like.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh don’t worry sis, I am pretty much exclusively using concentrates these days. Hittin’ some 90% GG#4 at the moment.
> 
> You’re not weird for liking dabs. I wouldn’t exactly trust Forbes to have their finger on the pulse of cannabis culture. LOL
> 
> People like what they like. I don’t worry about what they like, I worry about what I like.


I like bubble hash but never got into dabs. Just not for me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like bubble hash but never got into dabs. Just not for me


I tried a buddys dab rig 3 times & each time I went down like a cheerleaders panties after prom.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried a buddys dab rig 3 times & each time I went down like a cheerleaders panties after prom.


LOL I've done it plenty of times but I prefer to roll one or have a bowl....... I've had some oil and shatter in the freezer for over a year.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And now the thread is closed.


Indeed the good die young.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Am I weird? I like the dabs @Metasynth wth man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake news!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like bubble hash but never got into dabs. Just not for me


I'm more of a kief, hash and flower guy, never done dabs.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2020)

The first time I dabbed, it was from concentrates I made. Back when "swings" were still popular to dab with...Props to HashMasterKut for inventing the tek... back when dabbing was still in its infancy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2020)

Took my first real dab a few months back. I say real based on the only other time I’ve done it. And that’s something I would love to have on hand. I laugh when I hear “one hit quit “ although I could see someone tapping out after one good dab. Not me but someone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like bubble hash but never got into dabs. Just not for me


I ended up back where I started -- bong hits & doobies.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Indeed the good die young.


Aye along with the bad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I ended up back where I started -- bong hits & doobies.


doobies for me... and edibles of course.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> The first time I dabbed, it was from concentrates I made. Back when "swings" were still popular to dab with...Props to HashMasterKut for inventing the tek... back when dabbing was still in its infancy.


Back in the late 90's I took everclear and let a bunch of weed sit in it till green......then put the green alc in a coffee pot and left it on to cook off the alc....that was the nastiest stuff I've ever tasted lol oh it was bad. Green tar!


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....add that to my favorites


Check when Veerys fly south


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Check when Veerys fly south


penis research


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2020)

Wait for it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Check when Veerys fly south


Oh and if I hadn't told ya....guess what..


Bye


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 5, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Check when Veerys fly south


Replied to wrong person.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 5, 2020)

Morning


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 5, 2020)

Afternoon mate.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4674368
> 
> Wait for it...


After effects, not bad, no woodpeckers were harmed in this video ha


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 5, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> After effects, not bad, no woodpeckers were harmed in this video ha


Sorry done it again ffs, wrong post replies too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Sep 5, 2020)

A rooting off the wife's new perp from the ok clone company


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 5, 2020)

@Laughing Grass i like fun in the sun.





And puppies


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2020)

Hot day, here is sunset


Sunrise a cpla days ago. I like what the phone sensor does to the sun.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2020)

More naow


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 5, 2020)

Just dropped a 513 covid 19 Yahtzee card ,6 handed w-5 roll over pots for the SCOOP ,big number !!!!

Edit: Haha , every 1 on hand full of freeze dried !! Getting ready to play the silent game ,. 100$ a head winner take all , so stupid, lol !


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 6, 2020)

The weather is getting cold in blighty, well cold to what it was last month,14 Celsius and getting windy and rainy, winters coming


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2020)

I’d like to see this








Medical cannabis initiative to try a new growing method


This new method involves growing the plant indoors, with the plant's roots suspended in midair, as water and other nutrients are injected directly into them.




m.jpost.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 6, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Just dropped a 513 covid 19 Yahtzee card ,6 handed w-5 roll over pots for the SCOOP ,big number !!!!
> 
> Edit: Haha , every 1 on hand full of freeze dried !! Getting ready to play the silent game ,. 100$ a head winner take all , so stupid, lol !


Didn't understand any of that, but again I'm as thick as a Morris dancer looking for affirmation.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 6, 2020)

Morning 

Had to change a tire on the old lady's car this morning...


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning
> 
> Had to change a tire on the old lady's car this morning...


Good deed for the day done


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Growing Belushi is on discovery tonight. Jim owns a marijuana farm.


That show was exceptionally bad. It made Pawn Stars look like Shakespeare.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


> That show was exceptionally bad. It made Pawn Stars look like Shakespeare.


Agreed, too bad.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2020)

Best deleted scene from Cheech and Chong, Up in smoke. The Ajax lady!


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Holy shit, not good. New fire in Sequoia NF. Creek fire, 35K acres as of this morning. FYI this link is real time so it shows IR at night.








GOES-18 - Sector view: Pacific Southwest - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2020)

Fuck! Novak just got disqualified from the Open for unintentionally hitting a line judge in the throat with ball. Bad luck...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck! Novak just got disqualified from the Open for unintentionally hitting a line judge in the throat with ball. Bad luck...


Well that sux....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2020)

White Men _Can_ Jump...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck! Novak just got disqualified from the Open for unintentionally hitting a line judge in the throat with ball. Bad luck...


Balls on the throat are pretty much zero effect when compared to balls/chin.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Balls on the throat are pretty much zero effect when compared to balls/chin.


It may effect the Gaggle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

Well I just lost 20 bucks....damn Novak, hopping you at least get into the quarters...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Balls on the throat are pretty much zero effect when compared to balls/chin.


What are nuts on the wall called? Walnuts.
What are nuts on the chest called? Chestnuts.
What are nuts on the chin called? A blowjob


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2020)

Ahhh, welcome to the San Fernando valley, don’t forget your sunscreen


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ahhh, welcome to the San Fernando valley, don’t forget your sunscreen
> 
> View attachment 4676079


Damn brother you could dab right off your car’s hood!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ahhh, welcome to the San Fernando valley, don’t forget your sunscreen
> 
> View attachment 4676079


I thought we were bad at 115. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I thought we were bad at 115.
> 
> SH420


You’d be correct pea.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 7, 2020)

So, it's smoky as hell here in the west and I'm wondering ..... It looks like it's overcast but it's smoke, small particles of ash falling, and the sun looks red. Wonder if that helps with outdoor flowering plants? It should but I don't grow outdoors so don't have a clue.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Moldy said:


> So, it's smoky as hell here in the west and I'm wondering ..... It looks like it's overcast but it's smoke, small particles of ash falling, and the sun looks red. Wonder if that helps with outdoor flowering plants? It should but I don't grow outdoors so don't have a clue.


Geez I don’t think I want that shit on my plants.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 7, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

hahaha


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 7, 2020)

Morning fam. I was cleaning out my center console and found this. It must be a sign. A gift even.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2020)

Big orange ball in the sky this morning, fortunately it hasn't dropped and filled the valley, yet. Supposed to get a north wind soon that will drop humidity and fan the flames.  Mornin.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Big orange ball in the sky this morning, fortunately it hasn't dropped and filled the valley, yet. Supposed to get a north wind soon that will drop humidity and fan the flames.  Mornin.


PG&E called and said Power will be shut off at midnight tonight till Wed am. depending on duration of winds.

Ive been wanting to clean the driveway of leaves and needles, may as well wait.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2020)

New to me fire mapping tool: https://caltopo.com/map.html?fbclid=IwAR1G_9s2X_hiQMa3MMVF6x3uVOpv5w1ZkadIJ-1iGk3Dp-Knvjv1Yq05dYI#ll=37.53695,-119.75372&z=9&b=mbt&a=c,sma,modis_mp,wxd_wspd-01


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I thought we were bad at 115.
> 
> SH420


Actually, from what iv'e heard the high was 122 in the Canoga Park part of the SFV. Record high they say for the valley.
In the NoHo part of the valley where I'm at the high got to 113 this Sunday, 111 Saturday. On top of that we had 5 power outages.
1 for 20 seconds, next one was 1 hour, then the next 9 hours, and then 6 hours and top it off for a 4 hour
outage. The hottest weekend the whole year and the largest municipality in the nation puts us Los Angeles folks and animals
in a total state of misery to say the least. Counted at least 40 outages in parts of LA on the LADWP power outage map Saturday alone. Can't imagine
how many on Sunday. LADWP completely rapes all customers with exorbitant rates making big money like mad and they
don't update the extremely outdated grids. Go figure. Lived here all my life and LA is so fucked up in so many ways it's incomprehensible.
Why haven't I moved? Never a dull moment in LA cause there's always a ton of shit to do here otherwise and I might add there's always gorgeous women everywhere and I mean everywhere...all day and all night! Take the good with the bad they say...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

Sunset action tonight


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

This is where you must take the Ring, young hobbit


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 8, 2020)

Morning peeps


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m trying not to freak out.
Mrs closed up the closet and left the light on. She burnt up all my plants. ALL OF MY PLANTS. I’m without words.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 8, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

Goodbye agent orange


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

Haha here she is


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

Animal farts lol manatees use them for propulsion 








7 Fast Facts About Animal Farting


Farts really can be deadly.




www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4677443
> 
> Good morning


Mmmmm


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 8, 2020)

If one thing mankind will never run out of its stupid.








A baby gender reveal party was blamed for starting a wildfire in California. It’s not the first celebration to end in disaster.


The gender-reveal celebration that sparked the El Dorado fire wasn’t the first one to end in mayhem. It wasn’t even the first one to end in a wildfire.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2020)

morning from the humid state.....

coffee is up and ready for anyone who needs some.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 8, 2020)

7 people dead after shooting at suspected California marijuana operation


Over 1,000 pounds of marijuana was found at the property in the unincorporated area of Aguanga.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> 7 people dead after shooting at suspected California marijuana operation
> 
> 
> Over 1,000 pounds of marijuana was found at the property in the unincorporated area of Aguanga.
> ...


wtf?


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> wtf?


The Hmong gangs have been known to rent really nice houses then gut them to grow and bypass the electric meter. Not sure if this was the case. Could be someone trying to rip them off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Hmong gangs have been known to rent really nice houses then gut them to grow and bypass the electric meter. Not sure if this was the case. Could be someone trying to rip them off.


sure seems like it from the report

we have mexico gangs that do that down here......most don't last cause they keep an eye on the electric meters here


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2020)

Things really tighten up around the farms up here this time of the year. Guns start coming out. You always call before visiting a neighbor. Everyone is on high alert.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Trim Camp motivational poster.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)

Lol but so true, my radiator hose blew a hole the size of your thumb in, engine is not looking good.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 8, 2020)

Talking about it only taken 15 minutes for the weather to change. it's 90 now within an hour it's going to be between 60 and 50. It's already 30 in the Panhandle...m

I should have fired that gril up for lunch it's already getting dark outside... But it was too hot...


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 8, 2020)

Got my bike all tucked in.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

It is ugly outside.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 8, 2020)

It's been a really ugly day. The smoke has covered the sky all day. 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's been a really ugly day. The smoke has covered the sky all day.
> 
> SH420


Same down here. The Dolan fire jumped the containment line and took off; destroyed a park ranger station and injured 14 firefighters. Very dystopian looking. They arrested the suspected arsonist.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Same down here. The Dolan fire jumped the containment line and took off; destroyed a park ranger station and injured 14 firefighters. Very dystopian looking. They arrested the suspected arsonist.


He/She should be staked to a nice dry spruce downwind.
Fuckers!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He/She should be staked to a nice dry spruce downwind.
> Fuckers!


Apparently the guy is from Fresno, dunno if that means anything


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Apparently the guy is from Fresno, dunno if that means anything


is this the one started by a gender reveal party gone wrong?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2020)

n


Laughing Grass said:


> is this the one started by a gender reveal party gone wrong?


No, thats about 250 mi south east, Riverside County. The Dolan is by Big Sur about 40 mi NW


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He/She should be staked to a nice dry spruce downwind.
> Fuckers!


Not many of those down here, manzanita burns good and hot though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not many of those down here, manzanita burns good and hot though.


Yep and all the Pinus radiata with blister beetle infestion are soaked and oozing sap; they're going up like Roman candles


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep and all the Pinus radiata with blister beetle infestion are soaked and oozing sap; they're going up like Roman candles


You knew I had to look that up didn't you...


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Talking about it only taken 15 minutes for the weather to change. it's 90 now within an hour it's going to be between 60 and 50. It's already 30 in the Panhandle...m
> 
> I should have fired that gril up for lunch it's already getting dark outside... But it was too hot...


In Britain the weather can change to every season glaring sunlight one.minute rain then sleet then snow the next, the weather here has always been nuts.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 9, 2020)

Morning


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Afternoon, lovely day here 22 Celsius inside okay for my cupboard..


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 9, 2020)

54 here


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> 54 here


Bloody hell, feel for ya. O er half the point of boiling water, ye gods.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Bloody hell, feel for ya. O er half the point of boiling water, ye gods.


About a quarter


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 9, 2020)

You know I learned the metric system going to a British private school in Singapore.

Dad was too tight to send us to the American school.

I still use the American system of measurements


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> About a quarter


Ah fahrenheit thought he meant Celsiius


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> You know I learned the metric system going to a British private school in Singapore.
> 
> Dad was too tight to send us to the American school.
> 
> I still use the American system of measurements


I went to a an absolutely crazy free school in UK, I learnt imperial I just can't get my head around metric, though I do try, first day of school, splifs in the toilet, ah memories.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. I was cleaning out my center console and found this. It must be a sign. A gift even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sat in the car went to work.. got to work and forgot my pen. I dug through my car. Had a battery and enough to get me through first break lol


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 9, 2020)

Look how young and stupid I was, thought I new it all,

Think the only smart thing I ever did was to let that girl talk me into getting hitched.

We're still together today


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He/She should be staked to a nice dry spruce downwind.
> Fuckers!


Accidentally dropped during a water drop would work for me.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Why does every fkwit blame " the left" for anything they see as a reality check on their old values ( that were as valuable as fools gold) if a crazed bear runs at me I wouldn't bother to check if right or left is okay. Anyways I'm putting the kettle on.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not many of those down here, manzanita burns good and hot though.


Ironwood in the Dolan fire. Lots of it there.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 9, 2020)

OMG... Had a power flash and I thought I lost a leg ..

Went to unplug magnetic to cool off and check the electronics 

All the lights were off but in the bloom one of the timmer LEDs was off... And it's totally separate from the house box. I run a big 220 line in from the other plugin on the pole then split it into two 110s

Thank God it turned out just to be a LED burned out on the timer. When I unplugged it and plugged it back in the light fired right back up.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> OMG... Had a power flash and I thought I lost a leg ..
> 
> Went to unplug magnetic to cool off and check the electronics
> 
> ...


Lost a leg, I thought they have real bad blackouts in the states ffs


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 9, 2020)

Another thing that had got me were all the aquarium lights were off...


Then the ol lady tells me it's not time for the lights yet


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2020)

Jesus Christ it is bad.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jesus Christ it is bad.
> View attachment 4678505


The skies are kinda scary looking. Can't even see the sun from all the smoke. I've never seen anything like this. Very eerie.

SH420


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 9, 2020)

My daughter and granddaughter have covid.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> My daughter and granddaughter have covid.....


Damn. My daughter also had it. She recovered without issues... we hope.

My thoughts and prayers 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2020)

Can you see the sun in this picture? 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jesus Christ it is bad.
> View attachment 4678505


So I guess we still aren't raking those forest floors.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

who's bright idea was to have a re-viel (sp) party with fireworks???


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

A California fire sparked by a gender reveal party has grown to more than 10,000 acres | CNN


A fire sparked by a pyrotechnic device used during a gender reveal party has burned more than 10,000 acres since Saturday.




www.cnn.com






really, wouldn't have been easier to use a balloon......


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> My daughter and granddaughter have covid.....


I pray it will pass quickly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> A California fire sparked by a gender reveal party has grown to more than 10,000 acres | CNN
> 
> 
> A fire sparked by a pyrotechnic device used during a gender reveal party has burned more than 10,000 acres since Saturday.
> ...


I think they are banning balloons.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I think they are banning balloons.


eh, fill one with air and pop of color the baby is blue or pink........

or even one of the pop pullers with the color...

but fireworks aka pyrotechnic device.......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jesus Christ it is bad.
> View attachment 4678505


2 weeks ago the Jones fire missed our farm by 2 miles.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2020)

We haven't even hit peak fire season. Actually we're just about walking into peak season. There isn't going to be much left to burn...

I just heard we may not have clear skies for several days. Definitely a topic of 

A look outside from the warehouse. Mind you it's 2 pm




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> eh, fill one with air and pop of color the baby is blue or pink........
> 
> or even one of the pop pullers with the color...
> 
> but fireworks aka pyrotechnic device.......


I was just giving shit. 

It was extremely stupid to do something that can ignite in a situation like that.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2020)

My car had ash inside, we're a good 40 miles from the fire.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 10, 2020)

So after looking at Nugbuckets tutorial I will be doing mainlining in a few weeks, just wondering the peony ring (if that's what it's called) how do you go about them, DIY etc?.

Any tips be great.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 10, 2020)

Morning


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Afternoon


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

@shrxhky420 I love you but


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

@shrxhky420 I kid I kid


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4679585


As rw your plants okay?


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 I kid I kid
> View attachment 4679608


He's ripped


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

We MIGHT actually, hopefully, get some moisture next week. No warranty included or implied, use at your own risk. @Aeroknow


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

Current situation, possibly 2 more surgeries.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> We MIGHT actually, hopefully, get some moisture next week. No warranty included or implied, use at your own risk. @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679704


we finally got ours yesterday all day, and night and a little this morning.....all total...4 inches + or -, other areas got 8 inches


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Current situation, possibly 2 more surgeries.
> View attachment 4679760View attachment 4679761View attachment 4679762


told ya bout doing that freaky batman superman stuff.....sheesh...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Current situation, possibly 2 more surgeries.
> View attachment 4679760View attachment 4679761View attachment 4679762


We ain't getting any younger Girl.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It stops your exhaled droplets from reaching someone else. They stay in your mask.
> 
> If the virus was completely aerosolized (in other words the virus rides in the airstream purely by exhalation) it would not help. But even though we believe that some of it is emitted into the airstream the largest exposure is in droplets you create when you talk or to a lesser degree exhale.
> 
> ...


Kinda, i mean i get the science, ive heard this exact explanation plenty, and let me disclaim, im very aware that i see things in black n white, wifey kills me for it on a daily basis, but ijs i dont see the point when it says flat out on the packaging that the mask wont prevent you from catching certain viruses. And the fact that half my route is hospitals and clinics and dental offices..find it odd that its so mandatory to be masked up buts as soon as im upstairs in the admin offices of these places, NOone is wearing masks, makes me feel like they may know somethin i dont. But to save argument and concern just know i am required and i do wear a mask while at work and everywhere its required in public so im pretty confident im not spreading my particles to the world. Thanks for lookin out C2!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2020)

*La Nina is here, threatening even bigger blazes and storms*

"We're already in a bad position, and La Nina puts us in a situation where fire-weather conditions persist into November and possibly even December," said Ryan Truchelut, president of Weather Tiger LLC. "It is exacerbating existing heat and drought issues."








La Nina is here, threatening even bigger blazes and storms


The extreme weather that has hammered California with runaway wildfires and hit Louisiana...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Current situation, possibly 2 more surgeries.
> View attachment 4679760View attachment 4679761View attachment 4679762


Bummer. That was done by a surgeon? Looks like some of my home repair projects.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2020)

meanwhile not far from my house......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

Thieves suck.
https://www.mynbc5.com/amp/article/500-pounds-of-hemp-stolen-from-vermont-farmer/33972141


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> He's ripped


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. That was done by a surgeon? Looks like some of my home repair projects.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4679948


I've seen you post about this a bunch but if you don't mind me asking....How did you do that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've seen you post about this a bunch but if you don't mind me asking....How did you do that?


Oh yeah
I tripped in the parking garage of the university of Florida medical complex. Took wife for an appointment and went to pick up the vehicle.
Ended up spending 6 nights in the hospital there, Shands.
I tripped 01/30 and had my first surgery 02/02/2020. Uh huh...
Second surgery 7/15 to remove protruding screw. Uh huh...
Now...
Uh huh





Morgan & Morgan Law Firm | Personal Injury Lawyers For The People


Morgan & Morgan is America’s Largest Personal Injury Law Firm. 800+ Lawyers. Over $15 billion earned. 24/7 free consultation. Contact us today for full details.




www.forthepeople.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. That was done by a surgeon? Looks like some of my home repair projects.


Yeah I was thinking they should of taken more care with the angle on the screw's I know DIY


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2020)

penis penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah
> I tripped in the parking garage of the university of Florida medical complex. Took wife for an appointment and went to pick up the vehicle.
> Ended up spending 6 nights in the hospital there, Shands.
> I tripped 01/30 and had my first surgery 02/02/2020. Uh huh...
> ...


Shit! Did you see the banana peel! Fuck that sucks! I had broke a few vert and ruptured some disks......took 8 months of me in pain at PT before they gave me a MRI or even a x-ray.....then they said "oh there is more" after I was saying that for the 8 months. Changed my life....


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit! Did you see the banana peel! Fuck that sucks! I had broke a few vert and ruptured some disks......took 8 months of me in pain at PT before they gave me a MRI or even a x-ray.....then they said "oh there is more" after I was saying that for the 8 months. Changed my life....


Sounds like the military and I. "Oh you're just having muscle spasms, here's some Motren and Flexeril, you'll be fine", until the day I couldn't walk. I was eating percoset like candy and it did nothing. The x ray tech on base said there was nothing wrong, but I looked at the x ray with the neurosurgeon and even I could see where the disk was smashed. A 2 hr surgery turned into 4 hrs once he got in there. He had to pick out pieces of my disk that were rubbing on my spine. I walked out of the damn place though.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

Not healthy for man or beast outside.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Sounds like the military and I. "Oh you're just having muscle spasms, here's some Motren and Flexeril, you'll be fine", until the day I couldn't walk. I was eating percoset like candy and it did nothing. The x ray tech on base said there was nothing wrong, but I looked at the x ray with the neurosurgeon and even I could see where the disk was smashed. A 2 hr surgery turned into 4 hrs once he got in there. He had to pick out pieces of my disk that were rubbing on my spine. I walked out of the damn place though.


Yup pump you up with pills! Bullshit! I was very fit and very in tune with my body and the Dr told me it's something I've got to live with and here's a bunch of prescriptions. Then obviously I didn't know but someone followed me around and tried to prove it wrong for a while......got the vid sent to me as intimidation......picking up my kid at daycare!....how else do you put your baby in the car? I don't have family around I can't afford a nanny! Bullshit, simple bullshit! 
Bad times but also could have been much worse...I'm here and no one else got to hurt. It wasn't my fault


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit! Did you see the banana peel! Fuck that sucks! I had broke a few vert and ruptured some disks......took 8 months of me in pain at PT before they gave me a MRI or even a x-ray.....then they said "oh there is more" after I was saying that for the 8 months. Changed my life....


lol there’s a concrete post and chain across the area now, I was the fifth person to trip that week.
I literally held my elbow together. Until they manage to get X-rays about 3 hours later.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow.








GOES-West CONUS - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thieves suck.
> https://www.mynbc5.com/amp/article/500-pounds-of-hemp-stolen-from-vermont-farmer/33972141


yeah......totally
*7 people shot to death at marijuana grow house in Inland Empire, authorities say*








7 people shot to death at marijuana grow house in Inland Empire, authorities say


Riverside County sheriff's deputies found several hundred plants and more than 1,000 pounds of marijuana at the Inland Empire home.




www.latimes.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yeah......totally
> *7 people shot to death at marijuana grow house in Inland Empire, authorities say*
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that...so sad.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Saw that...so sad.


this is why we must be careful who we bring out to the farm. and why we hold the bbq's at a public place, not on the farm...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is why we must be careful who we bring out to the farm. and why we hold the bbq's at a public place, not on the farm...


Only makes sense...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2020)

​


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 11, 2020)

Morning, I watched the lights come on...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

Good morning. I slept 6 hours!


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 11, 2020)

I had about 6 hours, an hour a time between having to get up.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2020)

This is here again; at least it’s cool and not windy. Should be a better day for the firefighters.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 11, 2020)

Afternoon.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Afternoon.


Morning.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2020)

HAPPY FRIDAY YALL!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2020)

Whos ready for a let down?.. this popped up on my YouTube. Blue oyster cult released some new tunes





Its so bad lol.

Deep purple also released a terrible album. 2020 is awesome


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Whos ready for a let down?.. this popped up on my YouTube. Blue oyster cult released some new tunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad when he was based in Germany watched Deep Purple in concert in the 60s ffs haha


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> My dad when he was based in Germany watched Deep Purple in concert in the 60s ffs haha


I seen deep purple in like 04? Borgata Atlantic city. They were sooooooooo good. Mountain opened for them. Mississippi queen lol. But even though they suck now they jammed then 




Songs just a speeding ticket waiting to happen.. enjoy!


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I seen deep purple in like 04? Borgata Atlantic city. They were sooooooooo good. Mountain opened for them. Mississippi queen lol. But even though they suck now they jammed then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm like HIRE BETTER FAKES! Ooops I mean professional tribute artists, of course


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Whos ready for a let down?.. this popped up on my YouTube. Blue oyster cult released some new tunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first concert was a ROCK SUPER BOWL, as they used to call them. Blue Oyster Cult, Heart, Cheap Trick, Firefall and UFO. At the tangerine bowl. $8 tickets.
They had the big Godzilla monster coming up over the stage blowing foam and smoke. I barely remember the $2 hit of acid I took.
Good times 





__





1981 ROCK SUPER BOWL 10 TANGERINE BOWL ORLANDO FLORIDA


1981 ROCK SUPER BOWL 10 TANGERINE BOWL ORLANDO FLORIDA HEART CHEAP TRICK BLUE OYSTER CULT FIREFALL UFO.



www.rockshowvideos.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My first concert was a ROCK SUPER BOWL, as they used to call them. Blue Oyster Cult, Heart, Cheap Trick, Firefall and UFO. At the tangerine bowl. $8 tickets.
> They had the big Godzilla monster coming up over the stage blowing foam and smoke. I barely remember the $2 hit of acid I took.
> Good times
> 
> ...


That sounded like so much fun!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My first concert was a ROCK SUPER BOWL, as they used to call them. Blue Oyster Cult, Heart, Cheap Trick, Firefall and UFO. At the tangerine bowl. $8 tickets.
> They had the big Godzilla monster coming up over the stage blowing foam and smoke. I barely remember the $2 hit of acid I took.
> Good times
> 
> ...


Oh shit watch the BOC video at the bottom! I was tripping hard.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sounded like so much fun!


I just noticed the video at the bottom of that page and had a flashback!


----------



## go go kid (Sep 11, 2020)

usualy to be called a wanker ,i had to leave my  home


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just noticed the video at the bottom of that page and had a flashback!


What a Show! That Godzilla monster was really creepy. Boy could they Jam!


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 12, 2020)

My first concert was Hawkwind.


----------



## go go kid (Sep 12, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> My first concert was Hawkwind.


same here portsmouth guild hall chronicals of the black sword. hue loyd langton lives up the rosad from me, ive had an invite but not taken it up as yet


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 12, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> My first concert was Hawkwind.


Who?


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 12, 2020)

go go kid said:


> same here portsmouth guild hall chronicals of the black sword. hue loyd langton lives up the rosad from me, ive had an invite but not taken it up as yet


Huw Loyd Langton was on that tour I watched also on their first album.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 12, 2020)

Morning

My first concert I seen Ace light the smoke bomb


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2020)

Mott the Hoople, Foghat, and Aerosmith.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2020)

Another beautiful morning. Weatherman says we might get some clearing tomorrow. All the fire aircraft have been grounded due to smoke most of this week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2020)

42° and crisp this morning


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who?


A British band they sang silver machine, their bassist Lemmy joined Motorhead, they were not world popular but have been playing since 1969, very big in festivals.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> A British band they sang silver machine, their bassist Lemmy joined Motorhead, they were not world popular but have been playing since 1969, very big in festivals.


Lemmy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2020)

LOL you guys and the sad faces @ 42° I told you I run hot .....still sleeping with the window open and no heat.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mott the Hoople, Foghat, and Aerosmith.


After clearing out some of the cobwebs I remembered this was my first concert. T Rex was supposed to open for Blue Oyster Cult, but they cancelled. $4.50, 1974.
It was the 70's in So Cal, so it was a little hazy in my brain.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2020)

I love Hawkwind. Dormei Fasol Latido is the first album with Lemmy. I love them because they are kinda punk metal dark psychedelic trippy with amazingly strange sound effects and can really jam.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love Hawkwind. Dormei Fasol Latido is the first album with Lemmy. I love them because they are kinda punk metal dark psychedelic trippy with amazingly strange sound effects and can really jam.


I seen Hawkwind, Van Halen & Eulogy at the Pasadena Center Exhibit Hall sometime just before Van Halen's 1st Lp. Cost was $3.00 to get in, $2.50 with the flyer that I still have in (pink) mint with Van Halen's original band logo. Eddie played an Explorer guitar.
The flyers came in the fluorescent colors blue, pink, green & orange and the flyers among other things read Dance Concert lol.
Seen Van Halen pre 1st. Lp also at the Whisky (Hollywood)
when Eddie played a black Flying V at that show. They had a 5' rocket on stage and at one point the top would explode open and a bunch
of pink plastic sunglasses would fly out into the audience. 

(Revised)
After Googling a pic of the flyer just now I noticed it was Headwinds not Hawkwind that was at the gig. My bad.
(pic below is not my flyer but I have one. Easier to google it quickly then dig mine up then scan etc..) I could of deleted this post
but I thought it might be of some interest anyhow to some.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 12, 2020)

- Lemmy- "He became a bassist by accident after joining the band, thinking he was replacing Huw Lloyd-Langton. Lemmy said
I knew the guitarist because he took eight tabs of acid and then we never saw him for five years." Aye Lemmy was unique


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I seen Hawkwind, Van Halen & Eulogy at the Pasadena Center Exhibit Hall sometime just before Van Halen's 1st Lp. Cost was $3.00 to get in, $2.50 with the flyer that I still have in (pink) mint with Van Halen's original band logo. Eddie played an Explorer guitar.
> The flyers came in the fluorescent colors blue, pink, green & orange and the flyers among other things read Dance Concert lol.
> Seen Van Halen pre 1st. Lp also at the Whisky (Hollywood)
> when Eddie played a black Flying V at that show. They had a 5' rocket on stage and at one point the top would explode open and a bunch
> ...


wow, that show really Rocked! That’s a cool flyer With a terrific little map and coupon as well! And the show went on until 1 am . 3 bands for 5 hours, that is a real good show. Have you ever been to a place called the Starwood?




insomnia65 said:


> - Lemmy- "He became a bassist by accident after joining the band, thinking he was replacing Huw Lloyd-Langton. Lemmy said
> I knew the guitarist because he took eight tabs of acid and then we never saw him for five years." Aye Lemmy was unique


He really was unique! We have this Hawkwind CD and these Motorhead accessories .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Sep 13, 2020)

Morning


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 13, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 13, 2020)

Two of my biggest regrets not seeing Led Zeppelin and John Martyn in concert.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you guys and the sad faces @ 42° I told you I run hot .....still sleeping with the window open and no heat.


I’m jealous. We are still having many days over 100. We have had a lot of rain lately so the cloud cover helps. Hopefully I can breakout a hoodie for Christmas. Hoodie and shorts that’s how I roll. @Roger A. Shrubber does not approve


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

Our weather would be great if not for the smoke. 60 degrees out and I can't open the house up.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 13, 2020)

We've made it up to 68 the warmest it's been all week


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2020)

It was supposed to get up to 80 in the Seattle area yesterday -- and we only hit 61. 
Talk about fucking up the forecast!


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It was supposed to get up to 80 in the Seattle area yesterday -- and we only hit 61.
> Talk about fucking up the forecast!


You have smoke up there also? That has been keeping our temps down.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> You have smoke up there also? That has been keeping our temps down.


Yep, we've got TONS of smoke. 
Our air quality is "very unhealthy". 

There's only one rating that's worse -- "hazardous". 
Not sure what to do if that happens. 
Wear a respirator 24/7?
Evacuate???


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, we've got TONS of smoke.
> Our air quality is "very unhealthy".
> 
> There's only one rating that's worse -- "hazardous".
> ...


The health officials here say stay in the house and keep the windows shut, and if you must go out wear an N 95 if you have one. We have had plenty of hazardous days recently. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2020)

We hit the Hazardous AQI, goddamn it


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> We hit the Hazardous AQI, goddamn it
> View attachment 4682597


I believe it is the SQF complex that is putting out most of the smoke we have. It is east of Porterville. Yours is probably from the fire east of San Burdoo.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

GOES-18 - Sector view: Pacific Southwest - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2020)

Why not. Free ticket. Go COLTS!!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I believe it is the SQF complex that is putting out most of the smoke we have. It is east of Porterville. Yours is probably from the fire east of San Burdoo.


Yeah there is a lot from the SE,but the Dolan by Big Sur is effectively at the mouth of our basin filling it as well


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Why not. Free ticket. Go COLTS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm headed to KFC for dinner, our game is this evening. My team against the wife's.


----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm headed to KFC for dinner, our game is this evening. My team against the wife's.


My wife lived in DC when we met.

Some fond memories were created going into a pub on Redskins vs Cowboys night and actively cheering for the Cowboys.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

I believe dense smoke also affects mental synapses because people on the road couldn't drive a sharp stick up a dogs ass!!!!  
Thank goodness the lids were on the gravy tight or I'd be cleaning my floor mat...assholes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2020)

I feel for all you people who are smoked out over there. 

I remember a wildfire in W.Va. a couple decades ago. The smoke traveled all the way up to our area and I found it nauseating and disgusting and it irritated my nose.

Probably 1/50th as bad as Cali right now.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I feel for all you people who are smoked out over there.
> 
> I remember a wildfire in W.Va. a couple decades ago. The smoke traveled all the way up to our area and I found it nauseating and disgusting and it irritated my nose.
> 
> Probably 1/50th as bad as Cali right now.


Lol it’s not great. I took a 4.5 mile hike and 21 mile bike ride yesterday... probably not the wisest of ideas.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 13, 2020)

We're doing better than a few days ago but it's still crap. I heard Santa Cruz is really bad. 

2 days ago.... not much difference 


SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol it’s not great. I took a 4.5 mile hike and 21 mile bike ride yesterday... probably not the wisest of ideas.


I mowed the front yard while wearing a vented N95 mask that was made for construction-type work. 
It wasn't bad at all, but our temps are very mild today (mid 60s). 

My only complaint is that it fits *really* snug, but I'm sure that's by design.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 13, 2020)

Getting pretty fucking smoky up here in BC, and I'm a fair ways from the border even. Maxed out the health risk rating. Certainly glad not to be running for my life and losing my home and all my possessions or burning to a toasty crisp like the folks in the States though. What is it with y'all damn yankees and lighting shit on fire. I heard some morons set one off with a pyrotechnic display for a gender reveal. Notwithstanding how bizarre and cringeworthy I find those things to begin with, I'm sure some confetti would have sufficed and would have been less likely to result in burning down half the state.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're doing better than a few days ago but it's still crap. I heard Santa Cruz is really bad.
> 
> 2 days ago.... not much difference
> View attachment 4682825
> ...


It seems like there is less smoke up high here, it's a little brighter, but still "very unhealthy" at ground level.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Getting pretty fucking smoky up here in BC, and I'm a fair ways from the border even. Maxed out the health risk rating. Certainly glad not to be running for my life and losing my home and all my possessions or burning to a toasty crisp like the folks in the States though. What is it with y'all damn yankees and lighting shit on fire. I heard some morons set one off with a pyrotechnic display for a gender reveal. Notwithstanding how bizarre and cringeworthy I find those things to begin with, I'm sure some confetti would have sufficed and would have been less likely to result in burning down half the state.


Most of them were started by dry lightning.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Most of them were started by dry lightning.


Naturally. Probably best not to give nature any help though. And it makes for some great sensationalism.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2020)

Anyone hungry?


Beer and space tomatoes with football....  

Never know what it's, made with


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 14, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> It seems like there is less smoke up high here, it's a little brighter, but still "very unhealthy" at ground level.


Jesus fucking christ I hope it’s at least a little better here this morning. I know it’s practically ground zero but can a dude catch a break?
I sit around my sciatica hurts more, like way more. I’m out working on the house yesterday with a fabric mask on, seems to help, and my daughter calls me with an update on baby. She asks me if i’m actually working outside because I’ll probably be shaving years off my life. I said i gotta git r done and dont worry about me.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I loved the 2 ravens.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 14, 2020)

Man I think I'm going to grow some weed how do you grow weed what comes first the seed of the pot shit I better go to RIU and ask


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus fucking christ I hope it’s at least a little better here this morning. I know it’s practically ground zero but can a dude catch a break?
> I sit around my sciatica hurts more, like way more. I’m out working on the house yesterday with a fabric mask on, seems to help, and my daughter calls me with an update on baby. She asks me if i’m actually working outside because I’ll probably be shaving years off my life. I said i gotta git r done and dont worry about me.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus fucking christ I hope it’s at least a little better here this morning. I know it’s practically ground zero but can a dude catch a break?
> I sit around my sciatica hurts more, like way more. I’m out working on the house yesterday with a fabric mask on, seems to help, and my daughter calls me with an update on baby. She asks me if i’m actually working outside because I’ll probably be shaving years off my life. I said i gotta git r done and dont worry about me.



This is today's "improvement". At least it doesn't say hide in the house this time. We are supposed to be good on Wednesday, I hope.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4683346
> This is today's "improvement". At least it doesn't say hide in the house this time. We are supposed to be good on Wednesday, I hope.


Ours is 440 So I think I'd be just fine with 166.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ours is 440 So I think I'd be just fine with 166.


Been there, you guys will probably get some rain by Fri-Sat so that will help out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4683346
> This is today's "improvement". At least it doesn't say hide in the house this time. We are supposed to be good on Wednesday, I hope.


It is WAY better today. There’s actually a blue hole in the sky!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, that show really Rocked! That’s a cool flyer With a terrific little map and coupon as well! And the show went on until 1 am . 3 bands for 5 hours, that is a real good show. Have you ever been to a place called the Starwood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never got to see Motorhead unfortunately but Lemmy was a regular for a long time at The Rainbow Bar & Grill on Sunset in Hollywood.
Not sure if you knew that. He was always so accessible to his fans and others alike. What a totally cool dude/rockstar.

Been to the Starwood (regular venue for all the up & coming bands as much so as The Whisky & Troubadour) several times and seen pre 1st. Lp Van Halen (again) w/ Smile farewell to the Starwood show, pre 1st. Lp Motley Crue and others. Smile we're excellent. The bass player played his bass so hard that he kept breaking strings lol. Not easy to break bass strings I'm sure you know.
Sure was bummed when the place closed down for good. I remember a time when I seen Motley Crue's pre 1st. lp show again this time at the Troubadour in Hollywood and they sucked sooooo bad they got boo'd off stage. They were drunk and sloppy as fuck.
Another time I was at the Troubadour to see Racer X w/ Paul Gilbert (smokin' guitarist out of GIT) and the venue was heavily smoked out and my back was killing me from standing for so long that I went out front to get some fresh air and stretch my back, out front the sidewalk was empty and out comes Vince Neal (Motley singer) wearing faded jeans and a long white T-shirt and we were standing together and he proceeded to tell me that he was waiting for a cab to bring him to go record his 1st. Lp. I forget how I responded probably said something like "wayyyy cool". Van Halen also got ripped out of their heads from drinking that they have had many fans leave their shows due to that they were sloppy as fuck and sucked bad including at the '83 US Festival I was at where they headlined and they sucked so bad 1/2 the audience (10's of 1000's) left while they were playing. Have you been to the Starwood?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2020)

looks like the atlantic is heating up with storms 6 total, heck there is 2 in just the gulf itself........


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Two of my biggest regrets not seeing Led Zeppelin and John Martyn in concert.


Like you one of my biggest regrets was not seeing Led Zeppelin. Had the chance when I was in middle school
when a few of my friends got tickets to see them at the Inglewood Forum here in LA in '77. Like a complete and total idiot I said
ehh, I'll see 'em next year not knowing this would be their last US tour. To this day they hold the record for most sold out shows
at The Forum. 5 straight sold out shows there. Well not 5 straight, they played 3 shows, took a day off and did 2 more shows there
at The Forum still a record to this day though.
Funny one night at The Rainbow on Sunset Blvd and I was sitting at a booth with
a few friends and in comes Robert Plant walking towards and past my booth but as he got to my booth (had a small entourage with him)
my leg was partly sticking out a bit and Robert stepped on my foot quickly looked over at me and said oop sorry! I said no prob and he kept on
walking by. Dammit I should have kept that shoe lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

I learned you can actually tell when a redwood tree has survived a fire today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I learned you can actually tell when a redwood tree has survived a fire today.


It's easy in oz guess which tree survived the fire

But that's why there's so much new growth on the ground


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Like you one of my biggest regrets was not seeing Led Zeppelin. Had the chance when I was in middle school
> when a few of my friends got tickets to see them at the Inglewood Forum here in LA in '77. Like a complete and total idiot I said
> ehh, I'll see 'em next year not knowing this would be their last US tour. To this day they hold the record for most sold out shows
> at The Forum. 5 straight sold out shows there. Well not 5 straight, they played 3 shows, took a day off and did 2 more shows there
> ...


Robert was called Pursey or was it Percy, anyways he got the nickname because he carried a purse and was a tight arse, as was Jimmy Plant.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Never got to see Motorhead unfortunately but Lemmy was a regular for a long time at The Rainbow Bar & Grill on Sunset in Hollywood.
> Not sure if you knew that. He was always so accessible to his fans and others alike. What a totally cool dude/rockstar.
> 
> Been to the Starwood (regular venue for all the up & coming bands as much so as The Whisky & Troubadour) several times and seen pre 1st. Lp Van Halen (again) w/ Smile farewell to the Starwood show, pre 1st. Lp Motley Crue and others. Smile we're excellent. The bass player played his bass so hard that he kept breaking strings lol. Not easy to break bass strings I'm sure you know.
> ...


John Martyn would do that all the time get pissed and his fans would leave or boo him.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Been there, you guys will probably get some rain by Fri-Sat so that will help out.


Hoping for something. Feel like its a combo of fog and smoke. Its apparently holding all pollution down lower to the ground, its so gray. Air cleaner running on high in whatever part of the house we are in is helping some. Really feel for the people who as stuck out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2020)

Is this in English? I have no idea what they’re talking about.








Bill & Ted Face the Music: All the Retcons Made to Bogus Journey


Bill and Ted Face the Music make retcons to finale and post-credits of 1991's Bogus Journey, painting the Wyld Stallyns in a new, depressing light.




www.cbr.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is this in English? I have no idea what they’re talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somethings aren't worth pissing on!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Somethings aren't worth pissing on!


Geez right? ?can you say that looks like Keanu Reeves to you? Looks like he lost some eyebrows or something.
I vaguely remember the first one. Imagine that.
I gotta love a man that will kill over his dog though.

Waiting on the lasagna to finish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Geez right? ?can you say that looks like Keanu Reeves to you? Looks like he lost some eyebrows or something.
> I vaguely remember the first one. Imagine that.
> I gotta love a man that will kill over his dog though.
> View attachment 4683778
> Waiting on the lasagna to finish


Is everybody left handed in this pic except for Meeester Weeek?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2020)

Sunrise today.



Sunset today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sunrise today.
> 
> View attachment 4683965
> 
> ...


did you see the photos of the Golden Gate Bridge today? Looked like it was on mars.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you see the photos of the Golden Gate Bridge today? Looked like it was on mars.


No ...

anything like this?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

Laughing G
[QUOTE="Laughing Grass said:


> did you see the photos of the Golden Gate Bridge today? Looked like it was on mars.




What's up with your ears? Botox?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No ...
> 
> anything like this?
> 
> View attachment 4684047


I saw another one with the whole bridge but I can't find it now. 









GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4684092
> 
> What's up with your ears? Botox?


I found woofwoof.tv recently. Too many cute puppy pictures.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 15, 2020)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


35° this am


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 35° this am


Did you get frost?


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 15, 2020)

Afternoon chaps and chapettes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you get frost?


Looked like the lower field may have. Wait till this weekend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Looked like the lower field may have. Wait till this weekend


Knowing it's colder there than it is here makes me feel a little better. Does that make me a bad person


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Knowing it's colder there than it is here makes me feel a little better. Does that make me a bad person


 absolutely terrible


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

Nother explosion out of Zarqa, Jordan on Sept 11 at an arms depot.....supposed blamed on a electrical short.....hmm doubt that but who knows....






First Lebanon
Second Russia
Third Jordan......hmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nother explosion out of Zarqa, Jordan on Sept 11 at an arms depot.....supposed blamed on a electrical short.....hmm doubt that but who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without a Wilson cloud, it isn’t a large explosion imo.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Never got to see Motorhead unfortunately but Lemmy was a regular for a long time at The Rainbow Bar & Grill on Sunset in Hollywood.
> Not sure if you knew that. He was always so accessible to his fans and others alike. What a totally cool dude/rockstar.
> 
> Been to the Starwood (regular venue for all the up & coming bands as much so as The Whisky & Troubadour) several times and seen pre 1st. Lp Van Halen (again) w/ Smile farewell to the Starwood show, pre 1st. Lp Motley Crue and others. Smile we're excellent. The bass player played his bass so hard that he kept breaking strings lol. Not easy to break bass strings I'm sure you know.
> ...


Wow, you have been to some incredible shows! No, I have never been to the Starwood, it sounded like a cool place . 
I love hearing stories about meeting and seeing Rock Stars before they become famous. I know who Vince Neil is , lol. One of my best friendS in High School Was a huge fan so I painted her an oil painting of Vince Neil. It was my very first oil painting . It looked something like this picture I posted below . I might have a photo of the painting somewhere . She eventually somehow ended up having him sign the painting years later. 
He sure does look different today. Lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> One of my best friendS in High School Was a huge fan so I painted her an oil painting of Vince Neil. It was my very first oil painting . It looked something like this picture I posted below . I might have a photo of the painting somewhere . She eventually somehow ended up having him sign the painting years later.
> He sure does look different today. Lol.View attachment 4684573


That's great to hear. I bet your oil painting came out awesome and your best friend was very happy to receive it especially knowing it came from you. I also bet Vince loved the oil painting as well! Notice later in life when all is said and done ALL rock stars sport mustaches, small beards, goat t's etc...lol.
Wonder why that is?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2020)

Random question. Has anyone ever used hempcrete or a hemp insulation? Looking to have our home resided and at the same time insulation installed. Love that it seems super earth friendly stuff.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 15, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Robert was called Pursey or was it Percy, anyways he got the nickname because he carried a purse and was a tight arse, as was Jimmy Plant.


Oh crap meant Jimmy Page


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Random question. Has anyone ever used hempcrete or a hemp insulation? Looking to have our home resided and at the same time insulation installed. Love that it seems super earth friendly stuff.


I know there is denim insulation, recycled fibers.





Denim Insulation - Insulation - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Denim Insulation products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Building Materials Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2020)

If it’s earth friendly, I say go for it. Probably costs more than regular, and doesn’t work nearly as well, but hell, do it for the planet


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If it’s earth friendly, I say go for it. Probably costs more than regular, and doesn’t work nearly as well, but hell, do it for the planet


And it makes good conversation here and at dinner parties....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If it’s earth friendly, I say go for it. Probably costs more than regular, and doesn’t work nearly as well, but hell, do it for the planet


Made in the town Asbesto, Quebec. Little more than regular but does meet or exceed insulation values of standard stuff. Plus no bunny suit required to install. They also make wall board and concrete type building materials from hemp.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Random question. Has anyone ever used hempcrete or a hemp insulation? Looking to have our home resided and at the same time insulation installed. Love that it seems super earth friendly stuff.


If your house ever burns down, you can stand around and try to catch a little buzz


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

that tube got taken out today


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4684878
> that tube got taken out today


Little one looks good...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Little one looks good...


Thanks dude


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks dude


That face made me almost cry! Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That face made me almost cry! Absolutely perfect!



Momma’s able to breast feed, tubes are out except the IV in the hand. Gonna be a few more days til momma can take her home, but we’re all super stoked.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4684878
> that tube got taken out today


ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Momma’s able to breast feed, tubes are out except the IV in the hand. Gonna be a few more days til momma can take her home, but we’re all super stoked.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


>


How’s the air at you?
I’ve been working in this shit all day. Went to lowes/YC yesterday and it was better than here but not much. It doesn’t smell too bad. About 1-1.5mile visibility. You?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

@raratt 
Not that you didn’t know but Berry Creek is completely gone like paradise is. Its just so fucked up man


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> How’s the air at you?
> I’ve been working in this shit all day. Went to lowes/YC yesterday and it was better than here but not much. It doesn’t smell too bad. About 1-1.5milr visibility. You?


About the same, looks like a light fog by the end of the street, and I can smell it. We should get breathable air by Thurs afternoon,so they say.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

Maybe a little better than 1-1.5mile. Maybe 2?


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Not that you didn’t know but Berry Creek is completely gone like paradise is. Its just so fucked up man


I saw pics, it sucks. You get the trusses yet?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw pics, it sucks. You get the trusses yet?


Friday now


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Friday now


Chico shows 5 mi visibility, doubt it is that good where you are.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw pics, it sucks. You get the trusses yet?


I need a gradall! As soon as I roll up most the trusses gonna get one to set these 6x12 beams. 2 @ 20’(in the back)


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> About the same, looks like a light fog by the end of the street, and I can smell it. We should get breathable air by Thurs afternoon,so they say.
> View attachment 4684969


What sucks is that breeze/wind is gonna fuck shit up for the fire fighters 
At least it’s blowing from the south and i’m good but Jesus fucking christ. No more from the north please.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

This song goes out to my brothers and sisters in Berry Creek Ca


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> What sucks is that breeze/wind is gonna fuck shit up for the fire fighters
> At least it’s blowing from the south and i’m good but Jesus fucking christ. No more from the north please.


At least when the smoke thins a bit they can get the aircraft back up on the fires.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> At least when the smoke thins a bit they can get the aircraft back up on the fires.


True that.
My buddies up in yankee hill/Big Bend need some help like now!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> About the same, looks like a light fog by the end of the street, and I can smell it. We should get breathable air by Thurs afternoon,so they say.
> View attachment 4684969


Same here, 192


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Same here, 192
> 
> View attachment 4685061


This shit is getting depressing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> This shit is getting depressing.


Yes it is. Covid-19 sucks ass, not being able to spend time outside sucks even more ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Maybe a little better than 1-1.5mile. Maybe 2?
> View attachment 4684971


Damn mate, looking in the background that shit sux 

Wish ya well


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4684878
> that tube got taken out today


Beautiful


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 16, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 16, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 16, 2020)

Got a new toy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4684878
> that tube got taken out today


Kiddo is absolutely adorable.
Nothing is as good as being a Grandpa!


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks like Sac finally has breathable air. We are going in the right direction at the moment also. Mornin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2020)

Cool construction techniques!


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Got a new toy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685462


Ok ok, since everyone else knows what the Smeg it is, what is it?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like Sac finally has breathable air. We are going in the right direction at the moment also. Mornin.
> View attachment 4685513


Our AIQ is really good right now. We're actually in the green. 1st time in weeks! 

The sky not as blue as it should be but we have actual sun light, not just an orange hue 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Ok ok, since everyone else knows what the Smeg it is, what is it?


Looks like an e-nail 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 16, 2020)

Been watching SO much UFC. This match is from last Saturday, check out the huge over/under disparity (+350 croom, -440 Roberts), and the quick end to this debut from Croom. He's nuts, I like this guy. I thought Roberts would fuck him up, wish I had some money on Croom...


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Ok ok, since everyone else knows what the Smeg it is, what is it?


One of those dry Vapor thingamajigs


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> One of those darth Vapor thingamajigs


Fify


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

YAY!


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 17, 2020)

abalonehx said:


>


Brilliant album


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2020)

_Constitution Day commemorates the formation and signing of the U.S. Constitution by thirty-nine men on September 17, 1787, recognizing all who are born in the U.S. or by naturalization, have become citizens._​


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 17, 2020)

Morning lights weren't all on....

The timer with the burned out led died last night....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning lights weren't all on....
> 
> The timer with the burned out led died last night....


Yesterday I went into my room and one light was bad. The ballast isn't firing up any hps I have but mh no problem. We need the ball punch emoji....


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 17, 2020)

Happy Constitution Day guys.






Please at least listen past 1.15


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Ever smoke a j and halfway through it gets really tight then poops on your lips?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever smoke a j and halfway through it gets really tight then poops on your lips?


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you Mother Nature.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

What do you type when you want to do some random jibber jabber but your jibber is all jabbered out? This post...then you play some good local music and go to bed


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

As long as I'm gonna name drop my college buddy Bartees I might as well share a link to more than one song. Getting ready to drop his second album of the year. The last one was reimagining songs by "the National"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> As long as I'm gonna name drop my college buddy Bartees I might as well share a link to more than one song. Getting ready to drop his second album of the year. The last one was reimagining songs by "the National"


What college?


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What college?


University of Oklahoma... and I'm proud to say I never went to one football game


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

He took an awesome turn though, became an internet freedom lobbyist and then left to be a music producer in NYC post college.









From the Streets to the Stage: Bartees Cox on Using Music to Bridge the Advocacy Gap


We’re profiling five advocates who carry their activist principles into sidelines as singers, songwriters and DJs. Today, we feature Bartees Cox.




www.colorlines.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> University of Oklahoma... and I'm proud to say I never went to one football game


You don’t like college football or did you guys suck?
FSU >>—\\—>


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You don’t like college football or did you guys suck?
> FSU >>—\\—>


OU has one of the best teams every year and unless I'm mistaken more Heisman trophies than any other school...
I just got drunk and tailgated...dry campus except gameday so those were the biggest parties


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> OU has one of the best teams every year and unless I'm mistaken more Heisman trophies than any other school...
> I just got drunk and tailgated...dry campus except gameday so those were the biggest parties


DRY CAMPUS?!?! Oy vey

I’ve got a friend who’s a prof at OPSU. She loves spiders *shudders*

I believe you’ve fielded 7 Heisman Trophy winners. I’ve got 3.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> DRY CAMPUS?!?! Oy vey
> 
> I’ve got a friend who’s a prof at OPSU. She loves spiders *shudders*
> 
> I believe you’ve fielded 7 Heisman Trophy winners. I’ve got 3.


Right- like a dry campus even stops drinking? I get penalizing a frat for drinking but making an entire campus dry because somebody got plastic wrapped and thrown on a roof...and might have died? Can't remember how it ended for the person, at least hospitalization.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

It's 2020.








Oregon wildfires: Rain poses threat of flash flooding; Clackamas Co. blaze 6% contained


Heavy rains are possible across parts of the Cascades. The rain may cause flash flooding and debris flows in the Riverside, Beachie Creek, Lionshead and Holiday Farm fire areas.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Right? Like I get penalizing a frat for drinking but making an entire campus dry because somebody got plastic wrapped and thrown on a roof...and might have died? Can't remember how it ended, at least hospitalization.


Bye


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Right? Like I get penalizing a frat for drinking but making an entire campus dry because *somebody *got plastic wrapped and thrown on a roof...and might have died? Can't remember how it ended, at least hospitalization.


That sounds awful. Hope you're okay now...


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 18, 2020)

Morning

Veg lights just came on, waiting on the bloom lights


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That sounds awful. Hope you're okay now...


LMAO it wasn't me thrown up there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> What do you type when you want to do some *random jibber jabber *but your jibber is all jabbered out? This post...then you play some good local music and go to bed


You're in the wrong thread for that type of shit! I can't believe the other members tolerated this! I'm so penis right now I can't think straight 







































Penis

SH420


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You're in the wrong thread for that type of shit! I can't believe the other members tolerated this! I'm so penis right now I can't think straight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the state of your penis isn't related to my post but maybe you got REALLY invested


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> I'm pretty sure the state of your penis isn't related to my post but maybe you got REALLY invested


Penis or Not Penis?

A dick makes light of another's miss fortune to get a laugh.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Penis or Not Penis?
> 
> A dick makes light of another's miss fortune to get a laugh.


Penis envy is a joke by itself


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Penis envy is a joke by itself


Like father like son



SH420


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Like father like son
> 
> View attachment 4687432
> 
> SH420


That's probably accurate materials...assuming burning up on a lava planet would destroy all extremities first


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> That's probably accurate materials...assuming burning up on a lava planet would destroy all extremities first


So you're a mallard. Got it.

Welcome to TnT @lokie needs to throw a firework in your face to make it official 

SH420


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 18, 2020)

Ffs, that's us in lockdown from Tuesday


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> What do you type when you want to do some random jibber jabber but your jibber is all jabbered out? This post...then you play some good local music and go to bed




Welcome to TnT!

Where Penis is celibrated and dicks are handled.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> That's probably accurate materials...assuming burning up on a lava planet would destroy all extremities first


Doing what where?
You’re from Oklahoma right?


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Doing what where?
> You’re from Oklahoma right?


Yes, and while Oklahoma is a lava planet that was referring to Mustafar


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4687463
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


But
Not 
By
This
Lesbian 
I was playing with him and y’all go cock block me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Yes, and while Oklahoma is a lava planet that was referring to Mustafar


I’m corn fused


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

We have clouds this morning that aren't brown.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> corn fused


That's Iowa.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have clouds this morning that aren't brown.


I take it you live on a lava planet right now too?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> I take it you live on a lava planet right now too?


Stop you’re confusing me, I’ve taken my afternoon pills and it’s nap time.
I need to come down and meeellow.


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> But
> Not
> By
> This
> ...


"and dicks are handled" is inclusive.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Stop you’re confusing me, I’ve taken my afternoon pills and it’s nap time.
> I need to come down and meeellow.
> View attachment 4687548


But I'm not done yet


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> But
> Not
> By
> This
> ...


Participation is mandatory......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> But I'm not done yet
> View attachment 4687550


Dork


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> What do you type when you want to do some random jibber jabber but your jibber is all jabbered out? This post...then you play some good local music and go to bed


Well you're looking for the random jibber jabber thread. This ones for jabber jibber


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Well you're looking for the random jibber jabber thread. This ones for jabber jibber


Sorry I suffer from jibber jabber dyslexia- I have to say it backwards.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Participation is mandatory......


Ready


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> I take it you live on a lava planet right now too?


Did until yesterday.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did until yesterday.


Damn- get burned out or moved for other reasons?


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Damn- get burned out or moved for other reasons?


We are enjoying a delta breeze that blew out the smoke.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Nap time


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Participation is mandatory......


Violators will be peenalized


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have clouds this morning that aren't brown.


We have em too. I actually saw stars last night and the sky looks blue behind the clouds. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I actually saw stars


I did also, it's so nice to not have visible air.


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Violators will be peenalized


Handcuffs! Nice, now you're talking!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I don't hate him 



That's pretty cool


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't hate him
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool


Then you will probably like this one too. I did.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

ANC said:


> Then you will probably like this one too. I did.


Yes I do! Been a fan since The Spooky Kids


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

3103591455 is a spammer that keeps calling a harassing me. Today he became abusive.


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 3103591455 is a spammer that keeps calling a harassing me. Today he became abusive.


i got u


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> i got u


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)

So nice to see an “ordinary” end-of-summer sunset.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 3103591455 is a spammer that keeps calling a harassing me. Today he became abusive.








FCC Complaints







consumercomplaints.fcc.gov


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Our house is on bean point. 








With turquoise waters that rival the Caribbean, Anna Maria Island is the place to go to for certain serenity


The bone-white, sugary sand whistles underneath my bare feet as I walk along Bean Point, a secluded broad beach dotted with dunes and tucked away on the northern tip of Anna Maria Island. It’s 7:30 in the evening, and everyone is already in position for the big show. Most have settled into beach...




amp.miamiherald.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Our house is on bean point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2020)

Had a fire in the fireplace last night and camped out in front of it....was nice.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 19, 2020)

Heard the dingy bell this morning and that means she rand her bell to get out of bed.

Put her slippers on her and sat her on the edge of the bed.

When she tried to stand, her hip and leg didn't want to support the weight so we pivoted to her bedroom chair and sat her down.

A few minutes later, we tried to get her into the walker seat and it was a rough go.

I pushed the walker to the bathroom and we talked about getting her to the toilet to prep her brain for the mobility challenge. Then we took the 6 step walk to the toilet and she almost fell down.

We finally manage to get her seated on the toilet and her back wouldn't support her weight so she flipped over.

I told her I have to call the ambulance if she can't sit up. She cried. I cried.

We waited and struggled to get her upright. It was painful for her.

It took about 20 minutes for her to go pee and adjust enough to find a position that would let her self support.

We got back to the walker and she couldn't self support herself in it and we cried again. I'm not ready to lose my mom.

I had to walk on my knees and use my arms and head to stabilize her so we could get her to her recliner.

We cried the whole 15 slow push to the chair.

When we got to the chair, transfering her this time was fairly easy.

Oatmeal breakfast got served to her and I set up her meds and milk.

I thought I was ready for my freedom from this burden of caring but I am clearly not. She doesn't want to go to the hospital and I'm not sure what kind of time frame I have left with her.

I needed to vent, I'll head back to the rest of the forum now and let y'all be.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Heard the dingy bell this morning and that means she rand her bell to get out of bed.
> 
> Put her slippers on her and sat her on the edge of the bed.
> 
> ...


You've got grit my friend! 
Hang in there and do what's right for both of you.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 19, 2020)

Nor’easter blowing. Wish I could send some rain out west. Today is 14TH consecutive and heavy today. Still gotta smoke, right?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2020)

Steve Ballmer is a fucking idiot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Twenty years?! Damn


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 19, 2020)

Evening had a rough night and morning... 

Paid 50 bucks for 4
baby fish today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 19, 2020)

Lots of rain. This is usually about 3’ above the water, probably be over bank by morning.


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2020)

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Evening had a rough night and morning...
> 
> Paid 50 bucks for 4
> baby fish today.


I hope they were beyond delicious.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I hope they were beyond delicious.


What eat my new babbles

I put them in the 20g tank beside my bed until they get big enough to go in the tank with the other Africans.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 20, 2020)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2020)

*An elementary school teacher asked parents to wear clothes and avoid appearing with 'big joints' in the background of Zoom classes*


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> What eat my new babbles
> 
> I put them in the 20g tank beside my bed until they get big enough to go in the tank with the other Africans.


What kind?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 20, 2020)

I fuckn love Miley Cyrus


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2020)

_"Profits from deadly drug wars, fortunes embezzled from developing countries, and hard-earned savings stolen in a Ponzi scheme were all allowed to flow into and out of these financial institutions, despite warnings from the banks' own employees." 








Here are some of the biggest revelations that came out of the leaked FinCEN reports


A BuzzFeed report revealed files showing JPMorgan Chase, HSBC, and Deutsche Bank facilitated the movement of criminal money even after getting caught.




www.businessinsider.com




_








Global banks defy U.S. crackdowns by serving oligarchs, criminals and terrorists - ICIJ


The FinCEN Files show trillions in tainted dollars flow freely through major banks, swamping a broken enforcement system.




www.icij.org


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 20, 2020)

Not to many rules in the house to live by . However you get caught snacking out of the baking cabinet !!! You get a wooden spoon on your ass the 2nd time Caught !!! I didn’t make the rule .I just play by em .


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What kind?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2020)

Two months in and still smoke


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Two months in and still smoke
> 
> View attachment 4690174View attachment 4690175


Gonna burn till snow.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gonna burn till snow.


This is the year I’d believe a report of it snowing wax paper.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> *An elementary school teacher asked parents to wear clothes and avoid appearing with 'big joints' in the background of Zoom classes*


@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gonna burn till snow.


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is the year I’d believe a report of it snowing wax paper.


We snow about every 5-6 years where we live. But wax paper?


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 21, 2020)

Morninf.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 21, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Morninf.


Lol I'd be no good in a spelling B, good Morning peeps.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Two months in and still smoke
> 
> View attachment 4690174View attachment 4690175


Wind shifted to the north here, so our air has degraded, AQI's in the 150's. South wind is supposed to be back soon to clear the smoke out.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We snow about every 5-6 years where we live. But wax paper?


I did not want to give voice to a plausible disaster. This is a year for conjuring things.


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wind shifted to the north here, so our air has degraded, AQI's in the 150's. South wind is supposed to be back soon to clear the smoke out.


The wind is slamming here.
Nags Head N.C..
Our pad is between the No Swimming Flags.


It's a fucking sandstorm out there. The dogs are not impressed either.









NC 12 in Outer Banks remains closed, tropical moisture arrives Thursday


Three tropical systems are weakening, but that doesn't mean North Carolina will escape rain from Beta, now a post-tropical cyclone, this weekend.




www.wral.com





HURRICANES
*Two tropical systems could have indirect impacts on NC this week*
*Tags:*

tropical storm,
hurricanes,
weather,
Tropical Storm Beta
Posted September 19, 2020 9:04 a.m. EDT
Updated September 21, 2020 8:39 a.m. EDT


By WRAL Severe Weather Center
Two tropical systems will likely have indirect impacts on North Carolina this week.
Teddy, now a Category 2 storm, will move east of Bermuda Monday afternoon after bringing serious flooding to the Outer Banks over the weekend.
Life-threatening rip currents and heavy surf are still possible along the East Coast this week, including in North Carolina, and WRAL meteorologist Elizabeth Gardner said more overwash is possible along our coast for another day or two.

If you are headed to the beach, make sure to swim near a lifeguard. If you do get caught in a rip current, don't panic and swim parallel to the shore.

N.C. Highway 12 was closed from Rodanthe to the Bonner Bridge over the weekend due to standing water in the roadway. Both segments are expected to reopen at 1 p.m. Monday.


Tropical Storm Beta is in the Gulf of Mexico battling dry air and wind shear, which should help it weaken. The storm is likely to move onshore and hug the Texas coastline Monday evening. Texas and Louisiana are both at risk for flooding, storm surge, heavy rain and wind damage. A tropical storm warning is in effect from Corpus Christi to New Orleans. As much as 15 inches of rain are likely.

In North Carolina, we could see remnant moisture from Beta and increased rain chances by Friday and into the weekend. The local impact will be minimal.

The remnants of Wilfred have now dissipated, and post-tropical cyclone Paulette will move over warm waters and eastward Monday. There is a 60% chance of development within the next two days.

Coastal flooding along N.C. Outer Banks closes roads
If you are headed to the beach, make sure to swim near a lifeguard. If you do get caught in a rip current, don't panic and swim parallel to the shore.
N.C. Highway 12 was closed from Rodanthe to the Bonner Bridge over the weekend due to standing water in the roadway. Both segments are expected to reopen at 1 p.m. Monday.

Tropical Storm Beta is in the Gulf of Mexico battling dry air and wind shear, which should help it weaken. The storm is likely to move onshore and hug the Texas coastline Monday evening. Texas and Louisiana are both at risk for flooding, storm surge, heavy rain and wind damage. A tropical storm warning is in effect from Corpus Christi to New Orleans. As much as 15 inches of rain are likely.
In North Carolina, we could see remnant moisture from Beta and increased rain chances by Friday and into the weekend. The local impact will be minimal.
The remnants of Wilfred have now dissipated, and post-tropical cyclone Paulette will move over warm waters and eastward Monday. There is a 60% chance of development within the next two days.


For only the second time in recorded history, all of the possible hurricane names have been used up this season, and we still have 10 weeks to go. We will now switch into using the Greek alphabet for names.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4690082


Are those convict cichlids?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> The wind is slamming here.
> Nags Head N.C..
> Our pad is between the No Swimming Flags.
> View attachment 4690602
> ...


Oh shit hang on


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Are those convict cichlids?


They’ve turned over a new leaf in life, let them vote!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

More smoky


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> More smoky
> 
> View attachment 4691111


I saw some blue sky before the sun went down.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Are those convict cichlids?


Two blue and two peacocks

Morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

Morning.....it's been a weird couple of days down here......ugh

coffee is fresh and hot....


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2020)

The sky is a beautiful blue color this morning, which means someone else is dealing with our smoke. Forecast is for us to be clear for a few days until the north wind pushes it back. Hopefully more progress will be made in the meantime. Mornin.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 22, 2020)

Picked up another pickup yesterday. Didn't think I'd get another one after loaning my daughter my last one and it got tore up...


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 22, 2020)

Afternoon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw some blue sky before the sun went down.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2020)

I got to sit in on one of this guy's sets in WI a few years ago. He's a friend of one of my buddies. He was using this JBL Eon One system, and he sounded so good through it, I went out and bought 2 of them. We got to hang out with him afterward and have a couple beers and later smoked up outside. Cool guy, fantastic singer/songwriter. Enjoy this original tune...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

can't believe they actually did this......live action....attack on titan....if you know the anime version...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2020)

.


BudmanTX said:


> can't believe they actually did this......live action....attack on titan....if you know the anime version...


I mean, I’ve seen a lot worse. I actually like flights of fantasy like that


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> .
> 
> I mean, I’ve seen a lot worse. I actually like flights of fantasy like that


really, who would have thought......it's a revelation that now instead of cellular animation now they're turning into cgi styles and using live action as well now.....like to see Akira like this....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

and when they remade Ghost in the Shell, they really screwed that pooch......would have loved to see and Asian woman character in stead, that would have made the woman, instead of the one cast in the role...


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> really, who would have thought......it's a revelation that now instead of cellular animation now they're turning into cgi styles and using live action as well now.....like to see Akira like this....


Akira was amazing.


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2020)

Seafood Chowder made fresh this morning. Featuring, shrimp, scallops, crab and mahi-mahi.



Went out to lunch at Ortegaz in Manteo N.C.





Mexican Restaurant in Manteo, NC | Ortegaz Grill


Ortega'z Grill in Manteo, NC is a southwestern restaurant with great food. Come for lunch, dinner, or head over to our wine bar. Come in today!



www.ortegaz.com





The Bartender went outside to pick fresh mint for the Mojitos.


After lunch I stopped into the Barber Shop. 
It is old school. One barber chair and 2 seats for other guest and customers. 
The old guy said he had been in that spot since 1978.
Cash only. No high pressure sale for lice treatments or hair color.
The barber even vacuumed my head before the experience was over.





If this is a beacon to attract like minded beach bodies my grandsons may have their work cut out for them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Akira was amazing.


it's is, especially after you realize how it was actually made and how many man/woman hours it took to make it....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2020)

Lol. My friend has this same t-shirt, but his has an additional #9 listed as "occasionally appear on toast."


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> really, who would have thought......it's a revelation that now instead of cellular animation now they're turning into cgi styles and using live action as well now.....like to see Akira like this....


I’m not an anime buff. But I think Akira was a pinnacle movie. I watch it several times a year.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. My friend has this same t-shirt, but his has an additional #9 listed as "occasionally appear on toast."


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But I think Akira was a pinnacle movie. I watch it several times a year.


For me it was, it kinda set the standard of anime movie making, in how it was made, many others followed suit but didn't compare. To the quality it was...kinda trumped in a since Disney at the time.

Bout to order blood: the last vampire from 2000, they made a live action in 2009 so I wanna compare the two. I've seen clips on you tube but it doesn't compare to DVD on hand with beer and space tomatoes, so I can make a educated comparison.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> For me it was, it kinda set the standard of anime movie making, in how it was made, many others followed suit but didn't compare. To the quality it was...kinda trumped in a since Disney at the time.
> 
> Bout to order blood: the last vampire from 2000, they made a live action in 2009 so I wanna compare the two. I've seen clips on you tube but it doesn't compare to DVD on hand with beer and space tomatoes, so I can make a educated comparison.


Damn straight. Gotta take time for an “all states of mind” evaluation.

Just found this gem


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2020)

Got some pics of the California State birds, 747 and DC-10 air tankers:


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Damn straight. Gotta take time for an “all states of mind” evaluation.
> 
> Just found this gem
> View attachment 4691927


U know I am gonna steal that...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Damn straight. Gotta take time for an “all states of mind” evaluation.
> 
> Just found this gem
> View attachment 4691927


Gotta a major sputick influence, still cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

Ok damnit, you talked me into it...shit..

Still cool.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta a major sputick influence, still cool


I know it’s like ham radio “weed weed weed”


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

Magnetic of sorts


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

Who's the new guy?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's the new guy?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

Who?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Who?


You!.,.....new pic......took me a sec. Long day of homeschooling.........just messing around.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You!.,.....new pic......took me a sec. Long day of homeschooling.........just messing around.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4692032


I'm at a second grade level........


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm at a second grade level........


Ok what do you do with a mag that didn’t seat?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

Seriously.......throwing a keyboard into the mix at someone that's good at abc's but not qwerty....is evil.....just saying.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok what do you do with a mag that didn’t seat?


Re-seat......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You!.,.....new pic......took me a sec. Long day of homeschooling.........just messing around.


Oh.......surprise.....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Seriously.......throwing a keyboard into the mix at someone that's good at abc's but not qwerty....is evil.....just saying.....


Never ever put qwerty into a porn site search function.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never ever put qwerty into a porn site search function.
> 
> View attachment 4692035


Oh the things I've seen.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the things I've seen.....


Sorry


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the things I've seen.....


google “oh the darkness you can dream”


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Sorry


Most....was awesome


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> google “oh the darkness you can dream”


Your "History" must be a trip....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Your "History" must be a trip....


Who's?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok what do you do with a mag that didn’t seat?


Take out a round - 31 in a AR mag will cause just that on a closed bolt.



DarkWeb said:


> Oh the things I've seen.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Who's?


On first?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Take out a round - 31 in a AR mag will cause just that on a closed bolt.


Ohhh man


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> On first?


Where?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Where?


Right there.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> google “oh the darkness you can dream”


My dad, who's 85, has a habit of forgetting to "hang up" after phone calls...so I hear all kinds of long messages on my voicemail...But the best one was him repeating over and over, apparently to his phones search engine, "worlds greatest transsexual orgies". The man was bringing home hookers, sometimes 2 a day, up until about a year ago. I think he has a few screws loose because he wasn't like this til about age 70. Which is about when he had a penis implant done, compliments of the VA. Lets say he enjoyed retirement to the fullest, lol...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

Space tomatoes for them for the win. Beer helps...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> My dad, who's 85, has a habit of forgetting to "hang up" after phone calls...so I hear all kinds of long messages on my voicemail...But the best one was him repeating over and over, apparently to his phones search engine, "worlds greatest transsexual orgies". The man was bringing home hookers, sometimes 2 a day, up until about a year ago. I think he has a few screws loose because he wasn't like this til about age 70. Which is about when he had a penis implant done, compliments of the VA. Lets say he enjoyed retirement to the fullest, lol...


So?? What's the problem


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2020)

It’s 4:50 am, this is like the third time I’ve been awakened since midnight. My daughter is coming over in like 2 hours...gonna be a rough one


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 23, 2020)

Afternoon.


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2020)

Battery day came!


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 23, 2020)

ANC said:


> Battery day came!


Just can't wait till he tells everyone " I'm Ironman"


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Just can't wait till he tells everyone " I'm Ironman"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Just can't wait till he tells everyone " I'm Ironman"


Screw Elon. Helping the people survive = bad. 4.6 billion in corporate welfare to Tesla = good. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286673686821515266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287824348460593154


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2020)

Wednesday. Hump day.

A communal vacation is highly over rated. 

I'm ready for the social distancing and quarantine to resume.
2 days of Fam is all the patients I can muster.






72 hours until the egress.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2020)

No wildfire smoke outside so what do I do? Fire up the smoker. Hey the brats and ham aren't going to smoke themselves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 23, 2020)

Another reason to hate spiders.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2020)

I woke up 5 minutes before my alarm because I had to poop


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 24, 2020)

Morning


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I woke up 5 minutes before my alarm because I had to poop


As long as you wake up before you poop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

morning

coffee is hot and fresh, gonna be a steamy 86f today


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

Falafel and eggplant fries for lunch. Never had falafel before.......man it's good!


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2020)

I sure am glad it is fall and nice and cool.  


Red flag warnings for N wind and low humidity this weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I sure am glad it is fall and nice and cool.
> View attachment 4693792
> 
> Red flag warnings for N wind and low humidity this weekend.


is the smoke gone now?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> morning
> 
> coffee is hot and fresh, gonna be a steamy 86f today


We had like 3 days of “fall” weather. Meteorologist said, fall ends Friday high of 90  oh well I enjoyed it while it was here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We had like 3 days of “fall” weather. Meteorologist said, fall ends Friday high of 90  oh well I enjoyed it while it was here.


we've pretty had fall weather ever since TS Beta came this way.....Monday Tuesday we couldn't get out of the upper 70's, yesterday we finally got into the lower 80, and well today and tomorrow upper 80's....we are gonna break into the 90's by this weekend, but supposed to drop again by next weekend for something.....still can't believe we got 3" of rain from TS Beta.....sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

Man and it was in the upper 20's the other morning here. 70 now


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Man and it was in the upper 20's the other morning here. 70 now


show off...

we won't hit that till late Jan to early Feb.......maybe...gotta be a good artic blast for us to get that


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

winters in texas are nice here in the south.....northern texas not so much


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 24, 2020)

I wasn't for nor against Elon, it's that the Ironman was about his ego, the guy has a huge ego same as Tony Stark.


Laughing Grass said:


> Screw Elon. Helping the people survive = bad. 4.6 billion in corporate welfare to Tesla = good.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286673686821515266
> ...


I wasn't for nor against Elon, it's that the Ironman was about his ego, the guy has a huge ego same as Tony Stark.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is the smoke gone now?


The north wind will bring it back down the valley again. I don't see it being as bad as it previously was, however our air quality will suffer. The fires are not out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We had like 3 days of “fall” weather. Meteorologist said, fall ends Friday high of 90  oh well I enjoyed it while it was here.


We went from hot & dry to cold & wet in the blink of an eye. 

Almost all my healthy plants have been moved indoors. Got a couple left that will be pruned and moved as soon as it stops raining. 

Gotta say... the more I grow larger plants (6'+), the less I like em. 
This year some of my biggest girls ended up getting composted due to bugs & mold. 

They seem to go together; bugs *love* unhealthy plants. 

Also, when in doubt -- *don't* repot. 
Late season repotting resulted in over-watering when the rain started. 

The majority of those plants did not survive. (Root rot eventually turns into bud rot.)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I wasn't for nor against Elon, it's that the Ironman was about his ego, the guy has a huge ego same as Tony Stark.
> 
> I wasn't for nor against Elon, it's that the Ironman was about his ego, the guy has a huge ego same as Tony Stark.


You don't need to explain. Sorry I haven't been myself lately... gotta dial in the negativity.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> The north wind will bring it back down the valley again. I don't see it being as bad as it previously was, however our air quality will suffer. The fires are not out.


bummer I was hoping that part was at least over for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> We went from hot & dry to cold & wet in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Almost all my healthy plants have been moved indoors. Got a couple left that will be pruned and moved as soon as it stops raining.
> 
> ...


Can you not make extractions or do something with moldy bud?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you not make extractions or do something with moldy bud?


Yes, you can salvage skanky buds for butter as long as they aren't totally nasty. But I've already got a surplus without the new crop so it's not worth the effort. 

Being an outdoor veteran of PNW weather, I knew I'd lose at least a third of the crop. 

This year it was more like half.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you not make extractions or do something with moldy bud?


Not recommended. Mold toxins could co-extract.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not recommended. Mold toxins could co-extract.


Yeah, vaping/smoking extracts made with moldy bud is probably not a good idea. 

I've used bud for butter that had been rinsed in a mild peroxide solution and it worked fine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

moldy weed = compost ben


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Ummm.... I don't know, i just don't know. 










Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were sold as new


Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.




amp.cnn.com





SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> moldy weed = compost ben


It's a judgement call.

Is the plant generally unhealthy, or is the infection localized?

It may have started with an injury and could be contained.

If you see mold in several areas, the "root" cause of infection is probably root rot, and the plant should be recycled.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ummm.... I don't know, i just don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tf? 

boy someone was trying to make some money...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a judgement call.
> 
> Is the plant generally unhealthy, or is the infection localized?
> 
> ...


it is, I just usually go on the side with caution first


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes, you can salvage skanky buds for butter as long as they aren't totally nasty. But I've already got a surplus without the new crop so it's not worth the effort.
> 
> Being an outdoor veteran of PNW weather, I knew I'd lose at least a third of the crop.
> 
> This year it was more like half.


At least you have more. Losing a third is brutal. Can you use one of those hoop houses to protect them from the rain? 



cannabineer said:


> Not recommended. Mold toxins could co-extract.


when weed first went legal here redecan had to recall a bunch of bug infested moldy weed. A lot of it made it to customers before it was discovered. 









RedeCan recalls pot from Ontario Cannabis Store amid reports of mould, bugs | Globalnews.ca


Ontario cannabis producer RedeCan is recalling over 900 ounces of product from the Ontario Cannabis Store following a rash of complaints from customers finding mould and bugs in its products.




globalnews.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> show off...
> 
> we won't hit that till late Jan to early Feb.......maybe...gotta be a good artic blast for us to get that


Jan-Feb might be about -20. Will see I have a good feeling I'm not going to like this winter so much......skiing is all F'd up with covid and la nina.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Jan-Feb might be about -20. Will see I have a good feeling I'm not going to like this winter so much......skiing is all F'd up with covid and la nina.


yeah that would be kinda f'd up.........

very rarely we get snow of any amount down here......our real winter season is usually about 1 week......time before Late Oct, through late Dec our highs hit from lower 60 maybe upper 50's to mid 70's......I will have to say it's actually some of the best fishing along the coast......


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 24, 2020)

I was really surprised to see that Mylar is more reflective than mirrors.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that would be kinda f'd up.........
> 
> very rarely we get snow of any amount down here......our real winter season is usually about 1 week......time before Late Oct, through late Dec our highs hit from lower 60 maybe upper 50's to mid 70's......I will have to say it's actually some of the best fishing along the coast......


Yeah, I'm really on the fence about getting a pass or new skins.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I'm really on the fence about getting a pass or new skins.


get out there and have fun while you can

I know my fishing season is gonna be kinda weird......already update my liscense and paid my due to the cca down here...now I just need to finish the trailblazer and get it ready for road trips


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I was really surprised to see that Mylar is more reflective than mirrors.


The old saying was (and possibly still is) Mirrors eat light.
IDK if it's true though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2020)

@shrxhky420 
Delete that text, I try to cover myself, my brother does not delete his text, don’t want mama shark to read that LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2020)

I love sour cream

The wife is gone until Sunday Sunday Sunday

Just came home from back injections and I think it went pretty well however the air-conditioning in my car died and it’s a little hot in Florida right now

I’ve got four grapefruit beers


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love sour cream
> 
> The wife is gone until Sunday Sunday Sunday
> 
> ...


My wife just converted me to greek yogurt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> get out there and have fun while you can
> 
> I know my fishing season is gonna be kinda weird......already update my liscense and paid my due to the cca down here...now I just need to finish the trailblazer and get it ready for road trips


It's an expensive gamble. 

Fishing sounds like fun. Maybe I can get out there this weekend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife just converted me to greek yogurt.


Add honey and she’ll taste even better oops the youfurt I mean. WTF is a “youfurt” you stupid iPhone?
I add fruit and honey or granola


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's an expensive gamble.
> 
> Fishing sounds like fun. Maybe I can get out there this weekend.


I need to go, just gotta finish that vehicle.......


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2020)

The strange case of the man who died after eating too much licorice | CNN


It's hard to exercise restraint when eating candy. For licorice lovers, indulging sparingly could actually be lifesaving.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2020)

My microwave died today. Or I think it died. The light comes on. All the buttons work. It looks like it's working. But it doesn't spin. Nor does it heat.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My microwave died today. Or I think it died. The light comes on. All the buttons work. It looks like it's working. But it doesn't spin. Nor does it heat.


Sounds like me.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Sounds like me.


Ohh I bet you still spin like the best of 'em Jerry!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My microwave died today. Or I think it died. The light comes on. All the buttons work. It looks like it's working. But it doesn't spin. Nor does it heat.


Look at the bright side. This is a triumph of the grit of regular American* cockroaches over thin Chinese copper wire.

*Technically the German cockroach, but since Paperclip wir sind alle Familie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My microwave died today. Or I think it died. The light comes on. All the buttons work. It looks like it's working. But it doesn't spin. Nor does it heat.


Have you tried Miller beer?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2020)

I just heard that an old high school buddy died yesterday.
No word on cause of death but his obituary said he died at home. Another buddy said they were going out to lunch next week, so it was unexpected. 

I’m guessing suicide.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just heard that an old high school buddy died yesterday.
> No word on cause of death but his obituary said he died at home. Another buddy said they were going out to lunch next week, so it was unexpected.
> 
> I’m guessing suicide.


I hope not - that leaves too many unanswered questions for everyone else.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My microwave died today. Or I think it died. The light comes on. All the buttons work. It looks like it's working. But it doesn't spin. Nor does it heat.


Our microwave has been standing for a year, it makes electric smells when powered on...
Waiting for November when LG has the yearly repair your shit for free week.

Quickly got used to not having one anymore after so long, and probably buying healthier food as a result


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2020)

Magawa the landmine detection rat given gold medal for bravery


Giant African pouched rat has cleared more than 141,000 square metres of land - the equivalent of 20 football pitches




www.theguardian.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife just converted me to greek yogurt.


Greek yoghut is lovely, we get the 1kg pots and I struggle not to eat the lot in one sitting


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

Morning peeps.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

I know I know, 3 posts ye gods, 
Compared to you guys I bet our cold weather is like nothing to you but it was last night and the same now
8 °Celsius4 6.4 °Fahrenheit


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Greek yoghut is lovely, we get the 1kg pots and I struggle not to eat the lot in one sitting


It is the most important ingredient to easy pizza dough.


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2020)

Gonna rain all day today.

Today should be interesting as the echo of a hardy cussing still hangs in the air from last night.

Mayday, Mayday, Shots have been fired.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 25, 2020)

Morning


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> It is the most important ingredient to easy pizza dough.


Give us a link and I doubt it's Keto is it ha.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2020)

@cannabineer bmw update. So far I blew a brake line on the road. While fixing that the door lock broke when I locked it up to go make life a little easier with a brake bleeder. Came back and lock just spun in a 360. Broke into bmw. All good til next week. Bought spark plugs for my angry German vehicle. Pulled first coil. Swimming in oil. Filled to the top. Doing valve gasket cover tomorrow then finally new plugs. 

Bmws are awesome


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @cannabineer bmw update. So far I blew a brake line on the road. While fixing that the door lock broke when I locked it up to go make life a little easier with a brake bleeder. Came back and lock just spun in a 360. Broke into bmw. All good til next week. Bought spark plugs for my angry German vehicle. Pulled first coil. Swimming in oil. Filled to the top. Doing valve gasket cover tomorrow then finally new plugs.
> 
> Bmws are awesome


Sell it and get a jeep.


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2020)

Everyone ready to be here for a new Rollitup?
how many RIU apocalypses have we been through @neosapien and I think have been through them all with @curious2garden and all the old timers. haha


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> Everyone ready to be here for a new Rollitup?
> how many RIU apocalypses have we been through @neosapien and I think have been through them all with @curious2garden and all the old timers. haha


Ahhh sunni, thank you for warning us!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> Everyone ready to be here for a new Rollitup?
> how many RIU apocalypses have we been through @neosapien and I think have been through them all with @curious2garden and all the old timers. haha


Hmmmm


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Give us a link and I doubt it's Keto is it ha.


1 and a half cup of self raising flour +1 cup plain greek yoghurt.
Mix, and kneed a bit...


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh sunni, thank you for warning us!


yaa wont be too soon but you know im squashing bugs today so pretty soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> 1 and a half cup of self raising flour +1 cup plain greek yoghurt.
> Mix, and kneed a bit...


That's not pizza. LOL at the guy though.......I have a feeling he always talks with food in his mouth.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not pizza. LOL at the guy though.......I have a feeling he always talks with food in his mouth.


I did say easy dough, not best dough.
Personally, I feel all pizza should have a bit of wholewheat flour in to stop you going hungry an hour after eating.Fancy, breadmaker machine flour is also good for pizza.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> Everyone ready to be here for a new Rollitup?
> how many RIU apocalypses have we been through @neosapien and I think have been through them all with @curious2garden and all the old timers. haha


Oh nos!





SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @cannabineer bmw update. So far I blew a brake line on the road. While fixing that the door lock broke when I locked it up to go make life a little easier with a brake bleeder. Came back and lock just spun in a 360. Broke into bmw. All good til next week. Bought spark plugs for my angry German vehicle. Pulled first coil. Swimming in oil. Filled to the top. Doing valve gasket cover tomorrow then finally new plugs.
> 
> Bmws are awesome


Whoa!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> I did say easy dough, not best dough.
> Personally, I feel all pizza should have a bit of wholewheat flour in to stop you going hungry an hour after eating.Fancy, breadmaker machine flour is also good for pizza.


There is no pizza outside of ny/nj area.......all others are just flatbread.....still tasty though


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There is no pizza outside of ny/nj area.......all others are just flatbread.....still tasty though


Like bagels, it’s in the water yo.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There is no pizza outside of ny/nj area.......all others are just flatbread.....still tasty though


Right! Last time a had a real good piece was NYC 2018. Looked just like this. Real Italian Owned Shop. The mafia Owned ones are the best.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

Morning......

coffee is hot and it's fresh....

63F this morning with a light dew on the ground.....gonna be 88F today....slight north wind....

Flat bread in Texas....aka Tacos...

I've always heard some of the best Pizza is in Chicago......I dunno.....never been there...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Right! Last time a had a real good piece was NYC 2018. Looked just like this. Real Italian Owned Shop. The mafia Owned ones are the best.View attachment 4694777


What’s that yo?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

When I moved I couldn't eat what they call pizza....until I called it flatbread. Still good....just not pizza. Lots of farms around so fresh cheese and veggies make some killer flatbread! 

Back in jersey my wife and I had this "go to" place when the munchies hit...... I'm a thin crust kinda guy but this was thick.....shrimp, crab, lobster and garlic butter......amazing!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s that yo?
> View attachment 4694816View attachment 4694817


Yup one slice per plate. I used to be able to throw a 24" slice pie. Nothing else like it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup one slice per plate. I used to be able to throw a 24" slice pie. Nothing else like it.


And fold it in half and watch the grease drip from the crack and saturate the paper plate. Scavo’s Pizzaria with the Yellow Lamborghini Parked outside


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And fold it in half and watch the grease drip from the crack and saturate the paper plate. Scavo’s Pizzaria with the Yellow Lamborghini Parked outside


I love it when you hear "oh it's to greasy" lol good cheese has more butter fat and it's more expensive......right off the bat you can tell if it's gonna be good or not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

Oddest things to put on a pizza....I like roast beef, mushrooms and garlic.

Got the idea from a little place I got the most amazing sandwich from. Open-faced garlic bread, roast beef topped with mozzarella and thrown under the broiler.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sell it and get a jeep.


Sure if its a 4.0.. im not overpaying on a fiat lol. Also, crusty bmw still runs solid. Once I fix this little bullshit ill be alright. Still runs great. Just gotta fix valve cover before I lose my head gasket


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oddest things to put on a pizza....I like roast beef, mushrooms and garlic.
> 
> Got the idea from a little place I got the most amazing sandwich from. Open-faced garlic bread, roast beef topped with mozzarella and thrown under the broiler.


Pesto, tomato and spinach. Looks awful tastes amazing.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pesto, tomato and spinach. Looks awful tastes amazing.


Cucumber is good on pizza. Squeeze lime on it


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Sure if its a 4.0.. im not overpaying on a fiat lol. Also, crusty bmw still runs solid. Once I fix this little bullshit ill be alright. Still runs great. Just gotta fix valve cover before I lose my head gasket


LOL you really don't like the new ones. I'm just messing around, I like your car.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> 1 and a half cup of self raising flour +1 cup plain greek yoghurt.
> Mix, and kneed a bit...


Aye I thought so, not Keto muwwha


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oddest things to put on a pizza....I like roast beef, mushrooms and garlic.
> 
> Got the idea from a little place I got the most amazing sandwich from. Open-faced garlic bread, roast beef topped with mozzarella and thrown under the broiler.


I like my pizza with an angry closed face.

Just saying ha


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you really don't like the new ones. I'm just messing around, I like your car.


At least someone likes my car. Ill like it when its fixed. Something about straight 6's that I just like a lot. Simple to work on


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m having pineapple on my pizza tonight and blueberries in my salad because SHE’S STILL GONE

I lived very close to the city for a while and I’d go in for the pizza and Sammy’s Fish Box restaurant. The crab is to die for 








Home - Sammy's Fish Box world famous seafood signature dishes and cocktails - City Island - Bronx - New York City







www.sammysfishbox.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> At least someone likes my car. Ill like it when its fixed. Something about straight 6's that I just like a lot. Simple to work on


easy to get into as well


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you really don't like the new ones. I'm just messing around, I like your car.


They are making an elecrric hybrid kinda jeep. Factory i work at is making parts for it. 40k to start. 375hp 450? Ft torque. Its gonna be serious. 50mpg


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My microwave died today. Or I think it died. The light comes on. All the buttons work. It looks like it's working. But it doesn't spin. Nor does it heat.


flux capacitor must of gone bad..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

looks like I got axles to do on a 74 bus........that's gonna be a dirty mess


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having pineapple on my pizza tonight and blueberries in my salad because SHE’S STILL GONE
> 
> I lived very close to the city for a while and I’d go in for the pizza and Sammy’s Fish Box restaurant. The crab is to die for
> 
> ...


I think I just made that face looking at Sammy's site.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> They are making an elecrric hybrid kinda jeep. Factory i work at is making parts for it. 40k to start. 375hp 450? Ft torque. Its gonna be serious. 50mpg


Yeah I saw that. Gladiators are stupidly priced for what it is also......mild built your looking at 80k easy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Cucumber is good on pizza. Squeeze lime on it


I'm in! Cucumbers are like salt and pepper, good on everything.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

me and the wife like going here





__





Doc's Seafood & Steaks






docsseafoodandsteaks.com





real good food


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> me and the wife like going here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bacon wrapped shrimp! Wow that looks good. Ok time for lunch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bacon wrapped shrimp! Wow that looks good. Ok time for lunch.


yep very yummy.......they used to be able to cook your catch too.....dunno if they do it now and days.....

the fish plate is to die for...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh man, sammy’s is awesome.
One time a friend of mine from home came in to visit me up there.
No shit I lived in a ski lodge and I hate snow.
Anyway, we went in and made it to sammy’s after smoking a half ounce that day in the hot tub watching the skiers on the mountain.
We shared that lobsta and crab for two dinner. Oh shit. They don’t tell you it’s about 5 courses!
Soup or tomato/clamato juice, shrimp cocktails, cold crab, this big plate of cheese and pickled things like onions, cauliflower, sweet pickles, then oy vey, the biggest platter of king crab legs sat in front of me and the lobsta in front of Abs. The king crab legs were an easy inch in diameter, if not two.
Yes cannoli and coffee afta.
We had to each burn one in the car to be able to get into the city.
Parked in a one of those garages where the cars are literally parked straight up above you. Gave my rental car to crazy looking guy who got in and winked at us. It stunk of skunk.
Walked, bought some bags, she a leather German students bag and me a giganto backpack from some famous skateboard store. It fell apart within a year.
There was so much more to that night but I’ll leave it there.

We still talk about it today, 12 years after.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> Everyone ready to be here for a new Rollitup?
> how many RIU apocalypses have we been through @neosapien and I think have been through them all with @curious2garden and all the old timers. haha


Lol here we go again


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in! Cucumbers are like salt and pepper, good on everything.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 25, 2020)

I like pepperoni and pineapple on my pizza


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

welp got the axles done....that was a dirty greasy mess.....customer is on his way to pick it up.....cool...


also found out the put out in Audible the Sandman Graphic novel......gonna have to look that up since I have all the comics to see how it is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4695011


I've tried a cucumber and lime gose beer before from nickel brook. I don't like beer that much so I couldn't say if it was good or bad.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok all you car people, I have an issue. Well more than one but this is car related. Lol. My ac blows cold like normal out of passenger side vents but the air coming from drivers side is just air. No coolness to it. Any ideas? Today is the first time I’ve noticed this happening.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok all you car people, I have an issue. Well more than one but this is car related. Lol. My ac blows cold like normal out of passenger side vents but the air coming from drivers side is just air. No coolness to it. Any ideas? Today is the first time I’ve noticed this happening.


ck the vacumn actuator that open it, it could be it or the hose going to it


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok all you car people, I have an issue. Well more than one but this is car related. Lol. My ac blows cold like normal out of passenger side vents but the air coming from drivers side is just air. No coolness to it. Any ideas? Today is the first time I’ve noticed this happening.


1 or 2 zones? Something got in there or something is not opening


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2020)

We should change the topic to pizza more often, nobody is fighting!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pesto, tomato and spinach. Looks awful tastes amazing.


Check out this pizza dress...



Not sure what are all the ingredients are on this pizza but it sure looks amazing...


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s that yo?
> View attachment 4694816View attachment 4694817


Now that is the Mid’Lannic pizza I remember! As big and as thin as a term paper, and slicker than most such.

The trick was to perform the (radial angle-bisecting) fold at the just right temperature. Warm enough to stick, cool enough not to extrude hot red/white nutrient when you then bite it.
Good mems.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4695067


Penizza
with peckeroni


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4695067


Never seen a penis pie!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> We should change the topic to pizza more often, nobody is fighting!


Funny coincidence, it seemed to drop off when you got busy with your new business!


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok all you car people, I have an issue. Well more than one but this is car related. Lol. My ac blows cold like normal out of passenger side vents but the air coming from drivers side is just air. No coolness to it. Any ideas? Today is the first time I’ve noticed this happening.


My car uses electric actuators to direct airflow. They have a tendency to strip out the gears inside them. It's a 2010. The older ones used vacuum diaphragms.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> My car uses electric actuators to direct airflow. They have a tendency to strip out the gears inside them. It's a 2010. The older ones used vacuum diaphragms.


Odd that the vacuum tech didn’t suck as hard.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok all you car people, I have an issue. Well more than one but this is car related. Lol. My ac blows cold like normal out of passenger side vents but the air coming from drivers side is just air. No coolness to it. Any ideas? Today is the first time I’ve noticed this happening.


So is it a dual climate zone car? And is the air slightly cool or just warm out the drivers side? If it’s a dual climate zone car, it’s likely the actuator for the cold air door inside the dash, but No joke, if it’s not a dual zone climate control car, then you’re likely just low on Freon or whatever refrigerant your car uses. If it’s a little low, you car can blow cold on the passenger side only.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2020)

Or you could just be low on blinker fluid


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 1 or 2 zones? Something got in there or something is not opening


2. I always run on 1 but tried it both ways just to see. No difference


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> So is it a dual climate zone car? And is the air slightly cool or just warm out the drivers side? If it’s a dual climate zone car, it’s likely the actuator for the cold air door inside the dash, but No joke, if it’s not a dual zone climate control car, then you’re likely just low on Freon or whatever refrigerant your car uses. If it’s a little low, you car can blow cold on the passenger side only.


Not hot like heat but no coolness to it. Yes dual climate. 2015 Nissan


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

Fuse?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuse?


I’ll look into these ideas when it cools off. Lol. Thanks guys


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll look into these ideas when it cools off. Lol. Thanks guysView attachment 4695145


looks like time for an oil change too....js


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like time for an oil change too....js


Lol. Based on?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. Based on?


3063.3 trip B?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 3063.3 trip B?


yep, always a good idea to change the oil after 3k miles and filter....this keep the motor fresh...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 3063.3 trip B?


Oh no. I change my trip timers all the time.





I don’t reset them at oil change.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 3063.3 trip B?


Could have changed it and not reset trip B


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, always a good idea to change the oil after 3k miles and filter....this keep the motor fresh...


Syn can go more too.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, always a good idea to change the oil after 3k miles and filter....this keep the motor fresh...


I must say I’ve drunk the kool-aid. I use full synthetic and change it every 10k or so (very mild operating conditions. I routinely get 52mpg from a car rated 28/35.)
90k in and my motor runs and sounds young.

oh and now with the price of Mobil 1 where it is, I’m not sure I’m doing false economy.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Could have changed it and not reset trip B


the Philistine.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh no. I change my trip timers all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your grade is 20-door edge mower? 
~stares at joint~


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I must say I’ve drunk the kool-aid. I use full synthetic and change it every 10k or so (very mild operating conditions. I routinely get 52mpg from a car rated 28/35.)
> 90k in and my motor runs and sounds young.
> 
> oh and now with the price of Mobil 1 where it is, I’m not sure I’m doing false economy.


It was still under warranty when I got it and that’s what was recommended.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2020)

About a pound


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> So your grade is 20-door edge mower?
> ~stares at joint~


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> It was still under warranty when I got it and that’s what was recommended.


But dude. Twenty doors! Did you do weddings?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But dude. Twenty doors! Did you do weddings?


Of course.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695169


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But dude. Twenty doors! Did you do weddings?


Twenty doors?

Here are 20 doors. From San Juan Puerto Rico 





Doors of Old San Juan Wall Art PRINT, Unframed - Puerto Rico


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Twenty doors?
> 
> Here are 20 doors. From San Juan Puerto Rico
> 
> ...


Not sure that this will edge turf well


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the Philistine.











Philistines - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Philistines - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve heard it used as a general term for a heretic plus barbarian.
I believe the best available pronunciation language scholars have given us is Harumph.


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve heard it used as a general term for a heretic plus barbarian.
> I believe the best available pronunciation language scholars have given us is Harumph.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh no. I change my trip timers all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 5k for a change...that's cool. For my VW clients...old school 3k reg oil, for my late models 7k + or -, just keeps the motor clean....VW late have a bad habit of oil gummin up the cam timing tensioner and the sensors for timing....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So 5k for a change...that's cool. For my VW clients...old school 3k reg oil, for my late models 7k + or -, just keeps the motor clean....VW late have a bad habit of oil gummin up the cam timing tensioner and the sensors for timing....


I made it home with pretty much no oil in my 22re....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I made it home with pretty much no oil in my 22re....


Dude, I've seen that in an early VW too....And I was truly surprised, motor was almost junk, but I saved it....that was a choir...all good though


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude, I've seen that in an early VW too....And I was truly surprised, motor was almost junk, but I saved it....that was a choir...all good though


Ahhhh, I see you've been to Baja!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude, I've seen that in an early VW too....And I was truly surprised, motor was almost junk, but I saved it....that was a choir...all good though


I love v'dubs.....I had the '59 and the '73...or was it a '71...don't remember right now......but also rebuilt a sandrail when I was about 15......cool car. Dad had a bunch too.....we had a bunch of cool cars....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Ahhhh, I see you've been to Baja!


Few times...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love v'dubs.....I had the '59 and the '73...or was it a '71...don't remember right now......but also rebuilt a sandrail when I was about 15......cool car. Dad had a bunch too.....we had a bunch of cool cars....


It's amazing what you can do.....used to drag race one in the 90's....12.20 car.....killer ride


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's amazing what you can do.....used to drag race one in the 90's....12.20 car.....killer ride


'73 scat shifter.....flick the wrist...dual port...smoked a 318 dodge 2wd pu


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 25, 2020)

I dunno much about them other than there are tons of them in Mex. They run forever and are easy to fix!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

Beer and space tomatoes


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4695343
> 
> Beer and space tomatoes


I like that one a lot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like that one a lot.


So do I, even have it on vhs too...tell ya story bout it later


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2020)

I am easily amused.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2020)

The Grasshopper effect has got me all twisted up . Not 1 place left in the entire planet that isn’t polluted ?


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Never seen a penis pie!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2020)

Cars gon' learn today


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not sure that this will edge turf well
> 
> View attachment 4695175


Jim Morrisons car?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> The Grasshopper effect has got me all twisted up . Not 1 place left in the entire planet that isn’t polluted ?


My place is ok, I took these here if you need a reprieve come on down.


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2020)

Check out is at 10:00 AM.

I have been warming up the car since 6:00.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 26, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2020)

Anyone ever grow stiltson?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anyone ever grow stiltson?


Nope. 

Interesting though......this it? https://www.leafly.com/products/details/tga-subcool-lemon-stilton


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.


Cool
FSU and Miami play tonight.
I’m not for college spots starting yet with covid but I’ve gotta watch.
Damn you tv.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anyone ever grow stiltson?


I’m pretty sure they strap on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m pretty sure they strap on.
> 
> View attachment 4695737


Strap-on or strap on?


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m pretty sure they strap on.
> 
> View attachment 4695737


I thought they went on your head.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4695743


Man, that looks good.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4695743


Exodus cheese


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2020)

exodus, the best cheese, period.

Fucking finally making progress with my car, the cylinder head has been rebuilt an installed, and then the car refused to start the next day, turns out the fuel pump diaphragm also didn't like being screwed to something that overheated. And today I finally installed a new car stereo with bluetooth... Been pretty productive.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

ANC said:


> exodus, the best cheese, period.


Have you ever tried Head Cheese? When I first seen it I thought man, that looks nasty!
Then I tried it and it tastes even worse then it looks lol.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4695512
> Cars gon' learn today


Car won

Need to go to junkyard for another one. Gosh darnit


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Have you ever tried Head Cheese? When I first seen it I thought man, that looks nasty!
> Then I tried it and it tastes even worse then it looks lol.


I was a bit worried there mate, head cheese, till I thought it over ofc.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Car won
> View attachment 4695907
> Need to go to junkyard for another one. Gosh darnit


It’s really screwing with you


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s really screwing with you


God dammit


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

How ever tells you doing door handles on a ranger pickup is easy....give them this 

Got them done but damn those rivets are a bitch....drivers and passengers both...time for a beer...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4695743


Nice looking cheese


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Car won
> View attachment 4695907
> Need to go to junkyard for another one. Gosh darnit


Now that blows.....sob....feel for ya mate


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s really screwing with you


Time to bolt.


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2020)

Having returned home there is now time to relax.

I do not remember any time in the past that I have spent 8 consecutive days *and* nights in misery.
Absolutely no joy and few comforts.

Future road trips will NOT include extend family. I may have to see them IF they come to visit their mother,
however I do not intend to spend one more night in the same location* with any of them, ANYWHERE, indoor or out.*
And if they do come to visit and do spend the night it is certain to be an obviously COLD evening.








I have no use for narcissistic, disrespectful, users.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time to bolt.





cannabineer said:


> It’s really screwing with you


Here's my build series incase you need to fix your car. 

"Let's get that oil outta there!"
"Yup won't be so bad.. pretty clean"

"Holy shit im a mechanic now"

"Hmmm"

*rage that such a little piece of Chinesium steel can immobilize a car.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope.
> 
> Interesting though......this it? https://www.leafly.com/products/details/tga-subcool-lemon-stilton


That’s it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s it.


Yeah I'd like that. Kinda like f my back pain feel good clear head shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Here's my build series incase you need to fix your car.
> View attachment 4696137
> "Let's get that oil outta there!"View attachment 4696138
> "Yup won't be so bad.. pretty clean"
> ...


Don't break the extractor......ez-outs are not easy out if broken.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 26, 2020)

Well the ac was blowing fine today. Idk I’m sure it will happen again. But for now, blows nice and cold. Makes me think something was stuck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Well the ac was blowing fine today. Idk I’m sure it will happen again. But for now, blows nice and cold. Makes me think something was stuck.


I hate those gremlins that come and go.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate those gremlins that come and go.


Or the pacers


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Here's my build series incase you need to fix your car.
> View attachment 4696137
> "Let's get that oil outta there!"View attachment 4696138
> "Yup won't be so bad.. pretty clean"
> ...


I would have traded my door handle for that.....think I used language not becoming so to speak....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

Near where I live there is this sign by the side of Main Street.
He has these two thumbs up, but in my peripheral vision I don’t see thumbs.
@BudmanTX


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Near where I live there is this sign by the side of Main Street.
> He has these two thumbs up, but in my peripheral vision I don’t see thumbs.
> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 4696270


I'd eat it!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat it!


@Gary Goodson


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

I do wish they made enchiladas. Cheese enchiladas in red sauce are my test menu item.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Near where I live there is this sign by the side of Main Street.
> He has these two thumbs up, but in my peripheral vision I don’t see thumbs.
> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 4696270


I'll take 2 carne asada quesadilla to go, and some ice teas


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

Doing a chunk of pork ribs now.....using the gas pit...  few hours ta da...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'll take 2 carne asada quesadilla to go, and some ice teas


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Doing a chunk of pork ribs now.....using the gas pit...  few hours ta da...


k the munchies just won


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4696311
> 
> View attachment 4696312


You know it.....little flat bread, jalapenos.........yeah I be that homer Simpson in a pinch


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You know it.....little flat bread, jalapenos.........yeah I be that homer Simpson in a pinch


Pavlov x Quasimodo
I’m salivating at 90 dB

reaches for 25-oz Bohemia


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pavlov x Quasimodo
> I’m salivating at 90 dB
> 
> reaches for 25-oz Bohemia


Reaches for a dos xx...little salt and lemon....booyah. Yeah space tomatoes and beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

This was earlier...


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm making BLT's with apple wood smoked bacon. You can smell the smoke when cooking it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

Homemade cornbread and semi-homemade chowdah......clam...but I added crab, chopped celery tops, shredded carrots, diced onions, topped with cheddar and scallions. Oh yeah!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm making BLT's with apple wood smoked bacon. You can smell the smoke when cooking it.
> View attachment 4696320


Nice. Suggestion js get some reg and do it yourself with wood.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice. Suggestion js get some reg and do it yourself with wood.


I do that when I buy a ham.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I do that when I buy a ham.


Pork belly mate, seriously....

I do the same with a ham, also with a pork butt...js


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Pork belly mate, seriously....
> 
> I do the same with a ham, also with a pork butt...js


I haven't been able to find a good pork belly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Pork belly mate, seriously....
> 
> I do the same with a ham, also with a pork butt...js


Shit I just found pork belly in my freezer today. Yeah that's gonna be on the menu this week!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't been able to find a good pork belly.


Pork belly = bacon.....smoke it yourself, be like that homer Simpson earlier..


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My microwave died today. Or I think it died. The light comes on. All the buttons work. It looks like it's working. But it doesn't spin. Nor does it heat.


It's usually a 2$ fuse.








How to Change the Fuse in a GE Microwave (with Pictures) - wikiHow


Microwave repair requires extreme caution, even if you are only replacing one fuse. Microwaves use much higher voltage than other common appliances, and can cause serious injury or death if handled incorrectly. Only people experienced in...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit I just found pork belly in my freezer today. Yeah that's gonna be on the menu this week!


Sweet canna oil, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, cover it with it, low smoke.....I've used kief one time....drool drool......


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Pork belly = bacon.....smoke it yourself, be like that homer Simpson earlier..


I am aware if that, plus you can make chicharrons with the skin. I just can't find a meaty pork belly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I am aware if that, plus you can make chicharrons with the skin. I just can't find a meaty pork belly.


Ah ok I gotcha, that sucks.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Reaches for a dos xx...little salt and lemon....booyah. Yeah space tomatoes and beer


El Paso 1978 I bought a sixer of Tres Equis and walked it across the bridge. Things were pretty mellow back then.

It seemed to me the stuff was so gluey, gloopy, glutinous, that the simplest way to drink it was to plan ahead ... start the can on a good breath of air and let the whole cohesive worm-shaped cerveza bolus slide down your suspicious gullet until the pull tab mercifully concluded “spluck”.

Or perhaps “splucXXX”, though that suggests erotic content where there is none.

Be that as it may, after two such esophageal beer eels, my unsuspecting adolescent Teutonic liver was proper spluXXXed with little delay.

It was then that the air that night showed me the stars were bright, Fernando.

Whst was missing from the evening was tequila: the final frontier. Both our Agave Commando and the larger Tequila Expeditiionary Force were unsuccessful in securing more than a neenergram of weapons-grade alcohol.

As a result, my tales of extraordinary drinking as required by extraordinary circumstances (leading to a phalanx of heroic escapades elegantly recounted, as you might surely ... oh do stop laughing) were tragically truncated by the increasingly undeniable phenomenon of global sobriety change. Since then, the situation has grown only more acute. I suspect deep things ... but I wanna live.

(credits)
Space Monkey (executive producer)
Cryo Stash IPA (director)
Ruffles Sour Cream&Onion (catering)


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> El Paso 1978 I bought a sixer of Tres Equis and walked it across the bridge. Things were pretty mellow back then.
> 
> It seemed to me the stuff was so gluey, gloopy, glutinous, that the simplest way to drink it was to plan ahead ... start the can on a good breath of air and let the whole cohesive worm-shaped cerveza bolus slide down your suspicious gullet until the pull tab mercifully concluded “spluck”.
> 
> ...


Been there...Encinita on the beach..that was a long night...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4696319
> This was earlier...


The robot ant on the right ... what is (she?) giving you what-for for?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

Watching mothra on comet tv right now fighting godzilla,these movies are bitchin  

Yeah I don't have cable or sat...can't you tell...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Watching mothra on comet tv right now fighting godzilla,these movies are bitchin
> 
> Yeah I don't have cable or sat...can't you tell...


Ants and moths have a feud from way back


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The robot ant on the right ... what is (she?) giving you what-for for?


Fuck I dunno, made some chicken breast with jalapeno and bacon, and some spices..they're one the pit too..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ants and moths have a feud from way back


Oh big time...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Fuck I dunno, made some chicken breast with jalapeno and bacon, and some spices..they're one the pit too..


Well she looks annoyed j/s


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Well she looks annoyed j/s


And you wonder why my name changes so quick...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> And you wonder why my name changes so quick...


Space tomatoes are maneuverable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Space tomatoes are maneuverable.


That they are...


----------



## Queenbee77 (Sep 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That they are...


Haha..peace out


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> Haha..peace out


Bye...noob


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I'd like that. Kinda like f my back pain feel good clear head shit.


I was given a nice clone. I’ll let ya know.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 27, 2020)

Morning


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2020)

Happy Sunday, my RIU brethren. Let's start off the day with a little love and positivity! Let my man Brother Ali make you smile with his positive vibes and awesome lyrics. With love and light like this, who needs church? Enjoy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday, my RIU brethren. Let's start off the day with a little love and positivity! Let my man Brother Ali make you smile with his positive vibes and awesome lyrics. With love and light like this, who needs church? Enjoy!


Ch Ch Ch Check it out









You can watch Beastie Boys’ final show for free all weekend


Beastie Boys’ final live show will be streaming for free online throughout this weekend (September 26-27).




www.nme.com


----------



## smokin away (Sep 27, 2020)

Been using the internet for 20yr now. 
Being able to bop the magnifying glass and ask about anything is the greatest feature for me. What's your favorite?


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Having returned home there is now time to relax.
> 
> I do not remember any time in the past that I have spent 8 consecutive days *and* nights in misery.
> Absolutely no joy and few comforts.
> ...


Feel for you mate, I have had a rough four years, 


> Never allow someone to be your priority while allowing yourself to be their option.


Mark Twain 

Negative, narcisistic, pure hell, we forget that some people are bad users and are just misery incarnate.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Feel for you mate, I have had a rough four years,
> 
> Mark Twain
> 
> Negative, narcisistic, pure hell, we forget that some people are bad users and are just misery incarnate.


I'll be fine. It will be harder for my wife to cope with.

For more than 30 years these type of conflicts have erupted frequently. I have put up with their disdain and contempt
of their mother for far too long.

I do not word wrangle with them. When they piss me off they know it. My wife, their mother, tolerates their insolence
to the point of tears. Once they see her cry they change their tune and start to sooth, calm and proclaim their love for her.

If I felt this way about my own blood I would disown and ignore them and not look back.
A Mother's love is all I can attribute her tolerance to their treatment of her.

The personalities of these ne'er-do-well characters are Jerry Springer worthy.

They are family just the same so I must deal with them.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> I'll be fine. It will be harder for my wife to cope with.
> 
> For more than 30 years these type of conflicts have erupted frequently. I have put up with their disdain and contempt
> of their mother for far too long.
> ...


You can't choose your family as the saying goes.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> You can't choose your family as the saying goes.


Yep.

You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose.
You do not get to pick family.


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 27, 2020)

LOL
Meltdown in process


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> LOL
> Meltdown in process


On Sunday. LoL







You get the whole seat but you only need the edge!


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> On Sunday. LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gatornationals this weekend.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Boatguy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2020)

Guy had a fucking meltdown in my inbox cause he was being a douche to others on the forum lol thanks for banning @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> LOL
> Meltdown in process



Meltdown...


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2020)

I like how he made a thread called crybabies calling me one
When he went all over the forum calling me names crying about how he can’t be abusive to people for fun lol 

fucking peoplesometimes are psychotic on here


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> I like how he made a thread called crybabies calling me one
> When he went all over the forum calling me names crying about how he can’t be abusive to people for fun lol
> 
> fucking peoplesometimes are psychotic on here


Your tolerance for nonsense is unmatched


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> I like how he made a thread called crybabies calling me one
> When he went all over the forum calling me names crying about how he can’t be abusive to people for fun lol
> 
> fucking peoplesometimes are psychotic on here


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Alright what did I miss















also Gary Busey


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> I like how he made a thread called crybabies calling me one
> When he went all over the forum calling me names crying about how he can’t be abusive to people for fun lol
> 
> fucking peoplesometimes are psychotic on here


Something is seriously wrong with someone that can't make abusing people for fun work in TNT. It's kinda like falling off a log


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Car won
> View attachment 4695907
> Need to go to junkyard for another one. Gosh darnit



Suck it, trebek


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> Guy had a fucking meltdown in my inbox cause he was being a douche to others on the forum lol thanks for banning @GreatwhiteNorth


I got your back girl.



Uhmm, spoken out loud sounds different than I really meant it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2020)

Holy crap we had a meltdown and I missed it.......

Prolly for the better that I did....js


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2020)

Took the car out.....I have only started it and moved it around a little in the last year....year before only once out maybe twice....got her out on the road today and warmed up.....got on it and that thing really woke up! LOL thought I blew the mice out.....nope.....bottom of one of the mufflers......damn old cars


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy crap we had a meltdown and I missed it.......
> 
> Prolly for the better that I did....js


It was kinda like this:


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 27, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Feel for you mate, I have had a rough four years,
> 
> Mark Twain
> 
> Negative, narcisistic, pure hell, we forget that some people are bad users and are just misery incarnate.


Kinda Spiro Agnewish. Except Twain didn't have a speech writer.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Free coffee Tuesday!








Get free coffee, java deals Tuesday for National Coffee Day at Dunkin', Starbucks, Panera and more. See the list.


Starbucks is giving Starbucks Rewards members a way to get a free coffee with its National Coffee Day 2020 deal. Here's where else to get free cups.



amp.usatoday.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Free coffee Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bout that, no Starbucks in my area. I do have a coffee maker though..hot and fresh every morning....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Free coffee Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had a starbucks drink - I find an $8 cup of coffee offensive.
It's Coffee FFS!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 27, 2020)

@neosapien , just thought you should know...









Google News


Comprehensive up-to-date news coverage, aggregated from sources all over the world by Google News.




news.google.com





SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

I prefer free and home made.....



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never had a starbucks drink - I find an $8 cup of coffee offensive.
> It's Coffee FFS!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

Night..

Listening to the Marshall Tucker band tonight..

Sleep well ladies and gents..  

Peace


----------



## srh88 (Sep 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never had a starbucks drink - I find an $8 cup of coffee offensive.
> It's Coffee FFS!


I'll only do this once in my lifetime.. but in a pinch Starbucks black coffee isn't bad and its like 2 bucks. Starbucks is only pricy if you're getting some goofy shit noone can pronounce


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 28, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok I’m not telling you guys to be Starbucks consumers, I just told you it’s free Tuesday.
I’ll buy an iced coffee from dunkin donuts every now and then but the price horrifies me.































This place is starting to bug me.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok I’m not telling you guys to be Starbucks consumers, I just told you it’s free Tuesday.
> I’ll buy an iced coffee from dunkin donuts every now and then but the price horrifies me.
> 
> 
> ...


Dunkin>Starbucks all day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never had a starbucks drink - I find an $8 cup of coffee offensive.
> It's Coffee FFS!


Their pumpkin spice frappuccinos are really good! I've had two in the past week.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday Ben E. King and Moon Unit Zappa.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2020)

Coffee! I could go for a good cup.....in these last few months places have not been out of stuff like they where in March April. But your usual consistent isn't there. I can get coffee but in a different roast than I like.......or it's a different brand. Coffee is personal and needs to be reliable and consistent. It got to the point where I made coffee and had a sip and dumped it. Tried to just give it up but I've been drinking tea lately.

Ever roast your own green beans? It's really good maybe I'll try that again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

Did someone say coffee, just made a pot.....hot and fresh for ya....

Looks like we had a cool front come through this morning....high today is gonna be 80F

Bring your cup....


----------



## kinetic (Sep 28, 2020)

I picked up a Bunn coffee maker and its fucking awesome! It makes 4 cups as fast as a Keurig makes one.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Their pumpkin spice frappuccinos are really good! I've had two in the past week.


Was this yours


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2020)

Mrs Ratt freaked out last night. There were new evacuation warnings/orders for areas that burned in the Camp fire (Paradise) and neighboring towns broadcast on the radio. M in law is in a warning area and the wife was thinking it was mandatory (order). I believe it was an abundance of caution due to the winds and a small area that escaped the main containment lines. Had to wake up the laptop and verify for her peace of mind. I don't know what is left that would burn in that area that already burned anyway, the neighboring areas yes. Wind should die down this afternoon, then just be hot and dry. I see no rain coming for over a week. The fires this year seem to be never ending. Two new big fires were started yesterday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Was this yours
> View attachment 4697651


 that must taste awful! I just get a tall frappuccino or white chocolate mocha with no extra stuff. Kinda reminds me of people ordering the gretzky at tim hortons. Nine sugars and nine creams 

Edit: if you bring your dog to starbucks puppuccino are free.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm happy with my Folgers "Black Silk" grind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm happy with my Folgers "Black Silk" grind.


That's what I can't find! Only med roast in the big can.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I can't find! Only med roast in the big can.


My daughter orders me big cans of it from Sam's and has it delivered to me. Same price as what I was paying for the small cans.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> My daughter orders me big cans of it from Sam's and has it delivered to me. Same price as what I was paying for the small cans.


Small cans don't last here. Maybe I can order it. Haven't had coffee in probably about a month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Small cans don't last here. Maybe I can order it. Haven't had coffee in probably about a month.


Did you have any caffeine withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you have any caffeine withdrawal symptoms?


Yeah maybe kinda.....I upped my water. But a tea or a Dr pepper when I felt I needed some was good enough. But this last week I realize I'm now drinking 2 cups of tea....so it's creeping back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah maybe kinda.....I upped my water. But a tea or a Dr pepper when I felt I needed some was good enough. But this last week I realize I'm now drinking 2 cups of tea....so it's creeping back.


doesn't tea contain more caffeine than coffee?


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4697682


The internet has never lied to me before.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

I usually only have two cup of coffee in the morning, after that I switch to water or lemon water for the rest of the day....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2020)

Sounds so delicious !
I Just finished a Home brew ice double shot Expresso with Almond milk . We have this mr.coffee cafe barista and this Hamilton Beach single cup machine . And I only use Starbucks Pike Place coffee in them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sounds so delicious !
> I Just finished a Home brew ice double shot Expresso with Almond milk . We have this mr.coffee cafe barista and this Hamilton Beach single cup machine . And I only use Starbucks Pike Place coffee in them. View attachment 4697689View attachment 4697690


nice setup......


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I usually only have two cup of coffee in the morning, after that I switch to water or lemon water for the rest of the day....


Me too. I got big cups though hehe then I switch to seltzer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice setup......


Thanks. It was years in the making. I am not going to be Starbucks bitch any more. Lol. I can do it all myself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

hey @Dr.Amber Trichome 

hows that zombie setup coming along for Halloween......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sounds so delicious !
> I Just finished a Home brew ice double shot Expresso with Almond milk . We have this mr.coffee cafe barista and this Hamilton Beach single cup machine . And I only use Starbucks Pike Place coffee in them. View attachment 4697689View attachment 4697690


no pumpkin spice syrup?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

Game : Scorn coming soon if not already, and you'll never guess inspired it...H.R giger.....promo clip looks good...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2020)

Lol! Fucking awesome dude. Look it’s doubleJJ Center stage, since he is my hero. Lol


BudmanTX said:


> hey @Dr.Amber Trichome
> 
> hows that zombie setup coming along for Halloween......


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 28, 2020)

I've always loved tea more than coffee, if I have tea or chocolate after 4pm I can't sleep though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2020)

I like my coffee like I like women; hot black and bitter


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I've always loved tea more than coffee, if I have tea or chocolate after 4pm I can't sleep though.


chocolate too? I couldn't live without an early evening sweet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol! Fucking awesome dude. Look it’s doubleJJ Center stage, since he is my hero. LolView attachment 4697712


that looks awesome........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> that looks awesome........


Thanks. It’s a work in progress .
I just installed a cockroach infestation.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. It’s a work in progress .
> I just installed a cockroach infestation.
> View attachment 4697750


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. It’s a work in progress .
> I just installed a cockroach infestation.
> View attachment 4697750


roaches enjoying the smell and the aroma of the tomatoes I'm guessing.....lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 28, 2020)

Guys I can't get my HLG lights to the settings I need. Is there a meter I can get to sort this.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that must taste awful! I just get a tall frappuccino or white chocolate mocha with no extra stuff. Kinda reminds me of people ordering the gretzky at tim hortons. Nine sugars and nine creams
> 
> Edit: if you bring your dog to starbucks puppuccino are free.


Someone say pup-puccino?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Someone say pup-puccino?
> View attachment 4697818


guessing you got a paw of approval?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm happy with my Folgers "Black Silk" grind.


I like these.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Someone say pup-puccino?
> View attachment 4697818


I bet he gets the venti


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I like these.
> 
> View attachment 4698069


Yeah well see....we don't get that here in these parts.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 28, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Guys I can't get my HLG lights to the settings I need. Is there a meter I can get to sort this.








P3 International Kill A Watt LCD Power Analyzer/Meter 1 pk - Ace Hardware







www.acehardware.com





SH420


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @neosapien , just thought you should know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I had no idea. I got the date marked now. Super hyped. Thanks Skarky!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Wow I had no idea. I got the date marked now. Super hyped. Thanks Skarky!


Always looking out for the homies!!!

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 28, 2020)

The smoke is back. Napa's on fire again and other fires flaring back up


We're hitting peak fire season now

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The smoke is back. Napa's on fire again and other fires flaring back up
> View attachment 4698331
> 
> We're hitting peak fire season now
> ...


Burning the wineries no less, real tragedy there. I'm good with growing pot but I can't grow wine or beer for that matter. This is some scary shit.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4697682


Oolong is my shit. Dogwood coffee whole bean in a conex, best I've had. Expensive but a nice treat. Usually folgers but every other can is stale and taste like it was swept off the floor.








Shop







www.dogwoodcoffee.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> chocolate too? I couldn't live without an early evening sweet.


Guess when I have hot chocolate, as soon as I wake up and then that's it, I know I know what can I say, I am the odd one in the family, mind you don't have 6 toes like my siblings, joke joke.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 29, 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't normally get into posting music shit. Everyone has such varied tastes. I seriously don't get why this song never made it as a huge hit. It's got everything. Vocal changes. Speed changes. It should have been huge....


----------



## go go kid (Sep 29, 2020)

_BLUE MOUNTAIN £100 per kg but worth every penny, but not on a regular basis _
*Talkin' Blues Medium Roast, 100% Jamaica Blue Mountain, Coffee Beans, Marley Coffee, from The Family of Bob Marley*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

WAY TO GO TAMPA BAY! @shrxhky420 I was gonna text you but it’s too early








Lightning vs. Stars Game 6 results: Tampa Bay wins 2020 Stanley Cup | Sporting News


Sporting News had all the action as the Lightning become champions for the second time in franchise history.




www.sportingnews.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> WAY TO GO TAMPA BAY! @shrxhky420 I was gonna text you but it’s too early
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who?

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy National Coffee Day


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Who?
> 
> SH420


Blue that’s who


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Blue that’s who
> View attachment 4698650


You know it's hashtagged, right? 
It doesn't count, it wasn't a full season.  

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You know it's hashtagged, right?
> It doesn't count, it wasn't a full season.
> 
> SH420


You mean asterisk? How did the sharks do during this shortened season?
I’m just fuckn with you pea. I don’t give a shit about sports anymore. My attention span is that of a Perry Mason episode.
Now Barbs however, she stayed up watching th game and fell asleep at the last minute, waking up to the commentators lol. I had to tell her this morning we won.
I used to be a TB Rays fan but I cannot keep up with who’s on the team. Seems baseball has become a revolving door for players.
I loved the Big Red Machine of the 70s with Pete Rose, Johnny Bench, Joe Morgan, Tony Perez, George Foster, Ken Griffey, and of course Sparky Anderson. Now that was baseball.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *You mean asterisk?* How did the sharks do during this shortened season?
> I’m just fuckn with you pea. I don’t give a shit about sports anymore. My attention span is that of a Perry Mason episode.
> Now Barbs however, she stayed up watching th game and fell asleep at the last minute, waking up to the commentators lol. I had to tell her this morning we won.
> I used to be a TB Rays fan but I cannot keep up with who’s on the team. Seems baseball has become a revolving door for players.
> I loved the Big Red Machine of the 70s with Pete Rose, Johnny Bench, Joe Morgan, Tony Perez, George Foster, Ken Griffey, and of course Sparky Anderson. Now that was baseball.


Remember my comment about talking shit? It all starts with a brain fart.

Sharks ended up dead last... but they were about to go on a 20 game winning streak. 

Let's go Oakland! 1st in the west. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

Go Rangers!


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 29, 2020)

Go Toffees


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Remember my comment about talking shit? It all starts with a brain fart.
> 
> Sharks ended up dead last... but they were about to go on a 20 game winning streak.
> 
> ...


Ima text you


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

Been waiting for my new dishwasher and microwave. Was supposed to be here last week, HD called and said it would be delivered and someone was gonna get back to us within 24h....never did. So 3 days later we called and wanted to know what was going on.....they were sorry.....so sorry that they gave me over $200 bucks back. Awesome! Sometimes it works out.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2020)

Damn. You guys get up too early for me. Whew.....

Just IMHO- the NBA gets an asterisk too. (If the L*kers win.) GO MIAMI!!!

Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Damn. You guys get up too early for me. Whew.....
> 
> Just IMHO- the NBA gets an asterisk too. (If the L*kers win.) GO MIAMI!!!
> 
> Lol


My niece goes with a heat season ticket holder.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2020)

gotta watch out for those cussing parrots......









Parrots in wildlife park moved after swearing at visitors


The foul-mouthed birds were split up after they launched a number of different expletives at visitors and staff just days after being donated to Lincolnshire Wildlife Park.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta watch out for those cussing parrots......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me your fuckin crackers bitch!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Give me your fuckin crackers bitch!


When I was in grad school, I heard tell of a parakeet who used the phrase “I demand habeas corpus!”


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 29, 2020)

@cannabineer this is pretty cool. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=473363653586858


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @cannabineer this is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckn awesome


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fuckn awesome


Right! I didn’t know they could do that. But that’s not saying much


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

Talk about hitting the breaks!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2020)

they also do it at sea too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2020)

lots of ........oopsies in the development


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2020)

Someone's lying…


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My niece goes with a heat season ticket holder.


That is some serious cool stuff. Even 300 level would be awesome to go to. Blazer fan here. I can safely say that 99% of our fans want Meyers Leonard to beat the L*kers. It could happen. Lets hope HARD......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Someone's lying…
> 
> View attachment 4699133


That is the most metallic-looking china I ever saw.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @cannabineer this is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool stuff.
We bring ours down a little more dramatically.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool stuff.
> We bring ours down a little more dramatically.


Verily a Kodiak Moment


----------



## go go kid (Sep 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> they also do it at sea too....


i thaught they were just reversed films, the launch in reverse, but shit, landed them back down again damn thats cool


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 29, 2020)

Damnit... Now that I got a hunting truck I've lost my hunting lease.... My landowner's grandkids want to hunt it.

Went out and scouted some public ground today think I'll bow hunt it. Have taged out there several opening mornings, it's a little too scary during firearm season.


Guess I'll have to work for one this year, but your not a real Hunter until you've dragged a buck off public land


----------



## go go kid (Sep 29, 2020)

my friend in america ET has offered to take me bow hunting, hes just baught a huge track of land with wild beast n fouwl on it too. realy looking foward to it too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Damnit... Now that I got a hunting truck I've lost my hunting lease.... My landowner's grandkids want to hunt it.
> 
> Went out and scouted some public ground today think I'll bow hunt it. Have taged out there several opening mornings, it's a little too scary during firearm season.
> 
> ...


I've never hunted on anything other than Public/Federal land.
FCK paying for harvesting public animals - I won't do it!


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 29, 2020)

I learned that if I smoke bud I get hella anxiety. For some reason if I smoke a pen (80% or higher) doesn't really matter the strain but sativa is better cause my limbs won't feel like Jell-O like indica do.. I almost don't feel mentally high at all but kinda feel awesome, 0 anxiety...Thoughts?


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2020)

Swearing parrots separated after telling folk where to go


Five African grey parrots at a Lincolnshire zoo believed to be a bad influence on each other




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 30, 2020)

If you don't dig Guns and Roses, then you weren't alive in the 80's and 90's. November Rain was huge for them. Don't matter. This was a WAY better song. Somehow, I found the kaokee version too. It's the second one. Estranged.....


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 30, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 30, 2020)

Morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

wtg joe 
y’all aren’t gonna believe this. The neighbor went to pay her cell phone bill. Got turned around and drove the other way. Ended up in JACKSONVILLE! We live in Tampa Bay! She’s not old either. Dementia from alcohol is my guess.
Had to go pick her up. I can barely move this morning.
Hello coffee


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2020)

Mac Davis died.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mac Davis died.


Helen Reddy also.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Helen Reddy also.
> View attachment 4699708


Yes I read about her before. Sad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2020)

Afternoon everyone

anyone for some fresh ice tea......sweet or un-sweet, leave that up to u....

off to eat some fresh chili and some spicy cornbread......


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 30, 2020)

@Laughing Grass. Found these today, had to try them. Glad I did. Lol. Definitely recommend. Since I always got that good candy


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm just watching last night's debate, and I have a great idea - why doesn't the moderator simply have mute switches for the mics? He'd really only need one button because only one mic would work at a time. If an orderly debate was the goal, wouldn't that solve almost the entire issue???


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm just watching last night's debate, and I have a great idea - why doesn't the moderator simply have mute switches for the mics? He'd really only need one button because only one mic would work at a time. If an orderly debate was the goal, wouldn't that solve almost the entire issue???


that might work, throw in zoom as well.....I watched it to last night.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm just watching last night's debate, and I have a great idea - why doesn't the moderator simply have mute switches for the mics? He'd really only need one button because only one mic would work at a time. If an orderly debate was the goal, wouldn't that solve almost the entire issue???


Totally agree but it seems no one else in charge thinks that’s a good idea.
Let’s overthrow the debate!


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm just watching last night's debate, and I have a great idea - why doesn't the moderator simply have mute switches for the mics? He'd really only need one button because only one mic would work at a time. If an orderly debate was the goal, wouldn't that solve almost the entire issue???


I was thinking dog training collars. Something like this.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Totally agree but it seems no one else in charge thinks that’s a good idea.
> Let’s overthrow the debate!


It is almost as if they _want_ the theatrics taking place. Hmmmm....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> that might work, throw in zoom as well.....I watched it to last night.....



How would you utilize Zoom in this scenario?


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It is almost as if they _want_ the theatrics taking place. Hmmmm....


Almost like some kind of "reality" show...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> How would you utilize Zoom in this scenario?


keep him away from each other, one candidate looked like he was gonna deck the other.......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It is almost as if they _want_ the theatrics taking place. Hmmmm....


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 30, 2020)

I don’t watch politics ever. But I could not wait to watch. I was not disappointed. Lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> How would you utilize Zoom in this scenario?


I still don’t know what zoom is.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I still don’t know what zoom is.


It's like a better version of Skype. Low latency video conferencing...


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I don’t watch politics ever. But I could not wait to watch. I was not disappointed. Lol.


I could of sworn I heard Biden call Trump a clown during the debate if I'm correct?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 30, 2020)

On a tangent;

I've been smoking a one hitter for about 3 years and the occasional pipe. I tried smoking a joint last night and it tasted yucky.

It's all the same ganja but why would a joint taste gross now?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I could of sworn I heard Biden call Trump a clown during the debate if I'm correct?


He did, then immediately corrected himself and apologized. I am amazed Joe kept his cool as well as he did, even with the attacks on his sons...


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> He did, then immediately corrected himself and apologized. I am amazed Joe kept his cool as well as he did, even with the attacks on his sons...


It isn't like that was unexpected though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> On a tangent;
> 
> I've been smoking a one hitter for about 3 years and the occasional pipe. I tried smoking a joint last night and it tasted yucky.
> 
> It's all the same ganja but why would a joint taste gross now?


Probably because the joint accumulates and lot of tar and other undesirable residue while smoking through a tube of MJ. Not so much with the other media you mentioned. Just a guess...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> It isn't like that was unexpected though.


Right, they were totally expecting that. Still hard to take when it actually happens, especially in front of millions of viewers...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2020)

Somewhere hiding in my life are 100 sharpies.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Somewhere hiding in my life are 100 sharpies.


They are next to the 10mm sockets...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Right, they were totally expecting that. Still hard to take when it actually happens, especially in front of millions of viewers...


Minus at least one (Me).
I'd rather watch Dancing with the stars that that crap (And you know that's my fav show!)

A couple of bullshit artist's practicing on each other.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2020)

I kinda like the "shut up" hit that Joe did.....I was like


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I kinda like the "shut up" hit that Joe did.....I was like


I was amazed Trump actually shut up after.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was amazed Trump actually shut up after.


I was too....you know that's gonna be a meme or a gif somewhere....lol...

Even my wife started laughing after that.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's like a better version of Skype. Low latency video conferencing...


lol Skype? lol ummmm how about FaceTime?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

I found this in a drawer @shrxhky420 says lettuce may help. I’ve got spinach. We discussed orange peels but I’ve got grapes and blueberries.
Then it occurred to me (I’m high on a small bowl) and asked him what about salami?!
Put some bud in a bag and revive with salami and smoke it thru beer in the bong?!? Huh? Huh?
I’m gonna do a bag with cheese cause I’ve not had ex cheese in forever.

hehehe


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found this in a drawer @shrxhky420 says lettuce may help. I’ve got spinach. We discussed orange peels but I’ve got grapes and blueberries.
> Then it occurred to me (I’m high on a small bowl) and asked him what about salami?!
> Put some bud in a bag and revive with salami and smoke it thru beer in the bong?!? Huh? Huh?
> I’m gonna do a bag with cheese cause I’ve not had ex cheese in forever.
> ...


Try orange peel.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found this in a drawer @shrxhky420 says lettuce may help. I’ve got spinach. We discussed orange peels but I’ve got grapes and blueberries.
> Then it occurred to me (I’m high on a small bowl) and asked him what about salami?!
> Put some bud in a bag and revive with salami and smoke it thru beer in the bong?!? Huh? Huh?
> I’m gonna do a bag with cheese cause I’ve not had ex cheese in forever.
> ...


Didn't think you smoked the salami...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't think you smoked the salami...


+rep...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found this in a drawer @shrxhky420 says lettuce may help. I’ve got spinach. *We discussed orange peels *but I’ve got grapes and blueberries.
> Then it occurred to me (I’m high on a small bowl) and asked him what about salami?!
> Put some bud in a bag and revive with salami and smoke it thru beer in the bong?!? Huh? Huh?
> I’m gonna do a bag with cheese cause I’ve not had ex cheese in forever.
> ...





raratt said:


> *Try orange peel.*



LOL!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm just watching last night's debate, and I have a great idea - why doesn't the moderator simply have mute switches for the mics? He'd really only need one button because only one mic would work at a time. If an orderly debate was the goal, wouldn't that solve almost the entire issue???


Personally, I'd like an electrical shock device hooked up to a fact checker.

But then one guy would be electrocuted the first 15 minutes into it and that might wreck the ratings .


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL!


Ok, sometimes my blond shows through. I shouldn't watch the news and reply to posts at the same time.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Personally, I'd like an electrical shock device hooked up to a fact checker.
> 
> But then one guy would be electrocuted the first 15 minutes into it and that might wreck the ratings .








Random Jabber Jibber thread


Helen Reddy also. Yes I read about her before. Sad.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> *Ok, sometimes my blond shows through*. I shouldn't watch the news and reply to posts at the same time.


Same here


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't think you smoked the salami...


Idk what that means but I’m assuming 


PENIS









I’m gonna eat the salami later


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Same here


At my age I'm happy it isn't all silver.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Idk what that means but I’m assuming
> 
> 
> PENIS
> ...


Oh easy on the teeth


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh easy on the teeth



Let's help a sister out...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Let's help a sister out...


Never finished......51 seconds to long......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Let's help a sister out...









I was 16 when the movie was released. Phoebe Cates was hot.

Turn this shit up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

Love you bear


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Let's help a sister out...


Edit I looked it up

Reminds me of a porno we stole from my friend's mom back in middle school. Would have been a 70s to 80s "golden age of porn* era thing..final scene Blow job competition, in a boxing ring Cynthia Silkthroat vs Tammy the Tounge.The title was Stiff Competition...ahh puberty..

Any way I just changed my phone's gps voice to have a female Australian accent, it's close enough.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Edit I looked it up
> 
> Reminds me of a porno we stole from my friend's mom back in middle school. Would have been a 70s to 80s "golden age of porn* era thing..final scene Blow job competition, in a boxing ring Cynthia Silkthroat vs Tammy the Tounge.The title was Stiff Competition...ahh puberty..
> 
> Any way I just changed my phone's gps voice to have a female Australian accent, it's close enough.


That's funny. I changed my Siri to the male Aussie accent. He just sounds so friendly, he makes even bad news tolerable. I second guessed my choice when I saw that my ex-wife also changed her Siri to the male Aussie voice. Kinda tainted it...


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's funny. I changed my Siri to the male Aussie accent. He just sounds so friendly, he makes even bad news tolerable. I second guessed my choice when I saw that my ex-wife also changed her Siri the the male Aussie voice. Kinda tainted it...


Switch it to the new zelander guy he is even more friendlier, he says some weird shit that I don't understand but at least we got lost together.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4700248
> 
> I was 16 when the movie was released. Phoebe Cates was hot.
> 
> Turn this shit up


That stopped being a feel good song after this movie...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That stopped being a feel good song after this movie...


That sucks. Not for me. I turn TP up every time


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2020)

Riding my bike just now and saw this...

4.7/10 

Disproportionate length to girth ratio, yet uniquely sculpted head. Extra points for being hard 24/7/365


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found this in a drawer @shrxhky420 says lettuce may help. I’ve got spinach. We discussed orange peels but I’ve got grapes and blueberries.
> Then it occurred to me (I’m high on a small bowl) and asked him what about salami?!
> Put some bud in a bag and revive with salami and smoke it thru beer in the bong?!? Huh? Huh?
> I’m gonna do a bag with cheese cause I’ve not had ex cheese in forever.
> ...


Isn't it 90% humidity every day in Florida? Open a window w/ a screen in a room, seal it off


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

SPINACH FOR THE WIN!
Took that bud straight back to “normal”.
It’s 52 degrees


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass. Found these today, had to try them. Glad I did. Lol. Definitely recommend. Since I always got that good candy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699991


Do they taste like creamsicles? Not available in Canada. Maybe a good side hustle for you... people are selling them online for $44 per bag


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

Morning 

56F this morning with a light dew on the ground high today close to 88F 

Coffee is up and it's hot, sugar, cream at the ready if you need it......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4700720


Humans do it too... kinda....






SH420


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey! Hows it going? I’ve been really busy this summer! Haven’t forgotten about you all and I miss you!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! Hows it going? I’ve been really busy this summer! Haven’t forgotten about you all and I miss you!
> 
> View attachment 4700795


that's just sweetness there.........


----------



## neosapien (Oct 1, 2020)

Just saw an Amish guy using a circular saw. Everything I know is a lie.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 1, 2020)

We made brief eye contact. I could tell that He could tell from the look in my eyes that my whole world came crashing down.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> He did, then immediately corrected himself and apologized. I am amazed Joe kept his cool as well as he did, even with the attacks on his sons...


That was more like a smear campaign then a debate lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> That was more like a smear campaign then a debate lol.


We were all expecting a total shit show. I'm surprised that it turned out as orderly as it did...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! Hows it going? I’ve been really busy this summer! Haven’t forgotten about you all and I miss you!
> 
> View attachment 4700795


LOL, just a little apartment grow


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they taste like creamsicles? Not available in Canada. Maybe a good side hustle for you... people are selling them online for $44 per bag
> 
> View attachment 4700674


Yes they taste like creamsicles. Side hustle, hmm. How many would you like.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yes they taste like creamsicles. Side hustle, hmm. How many would you like.


That $44 a bag is Canadian, so that is like $2 USD. There's no money to be made here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That $44 a bag is Canadian, so that is like $2 USD. There's no money to be made here


$33 We need a sticking your tongue out emoji. 



jerryb73 said:


> Yes they taste like creamsicles. Side hustle, hmm. How many would you like.


I just bought a turbokloner, need to keep my spending in check for a bit.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)

More of the same, plus smoke. We might get some rain by the 10th, amount depends on what happens to the moisture from a hurricane/tropical depression off Mexico at the moment.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> $33 We need a sticking your tongue out emoji.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a turbokloner, need to keep my spending in check for a bit.


Turbokloner, mother bag of M&Ms, you could be clearing thousands in a few months.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Turbokloner, mother bag of M&Ms, you could be *eating* thousands in a few months.


I don't have that level of self control.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> $33 We need a sticking your tongue out emoji.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a turbokloner, need to keep my spending in check for a bit.


I take clones as payment


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> $33 We need a sticking your tongue out emoji.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I take clones as payment


Now I just need a good plant to clone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Not really what I was going for. Needs more raspberry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I take clones as payment


I'm cloning the cole train in the center and the one on the right next weekend. I'm not cloning the critical, it's a dick and doesn't like being scrogged.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm cloning the cole train in the center and the one on the right next weekend. I'm not cloning the critical, it's a dick and doesn't like being scrogged.
> 
> View attachment 4701115


It's gonna be the one you like the most and wish you kept a cut..... good to keep something till you know it sucks rather than wish you still had it. 

Doesn't take much more than a few spaces in you cloner.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, just a little apartment grow


Yeah I kind of had to move house! Monty loves living by the sea! How are you? What’s the latest ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not really what I was going for. Needs more raspberry


Being a straight(?) cis male, I am not as familiar with all of the different tongue specifics that you likely are  Please be patient with me...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah I kind of had to move house! Monty loves living by the sea! How are you? What’s the latest ?


I'm pretty good and nothing really is new; still quarantining, it's up and down about opening up. Miserable hot smokey summer, looking forward to cold winter lol. Nice setup you have there and good on ya for seaside living


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm cloning the cole train in the center and the one on the right next weekend. I'm not cloning the critical, it's a dick and doesn't like being scrogged.
> 
> View attachment 4701115


Oh yeah, we can deal  tongue out emoji. Huh...lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gonna be the one you like the most and wish you kept a cut..... good to keep something till you know it sucks rather than wish you still had it.
> 
> Doesn't take much more than a few spaces in you cloner.


I'm okay with that. I've broke a bunch of tops on that plant when I was trying to bend them, not a plant I'd want to grow again in a scrog. The clone thing is kind of a crap shoot for me. I gave my 3x3 tent and strip lights to my brother in law and he's going to do the clones. He's a complete neophyte and they live five hours away so it should be interesting. Hopefully I didn't waste $300.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Being a straight(?) cis male, I am not as familiar with all of the different tongue specifics that you likely are  Please be patient with me...


That's so sad 


jerryb73 said:


> Oh yeah, we can deal  tongue out emoji. Huh...lol


That one looks more like its panting to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Being a straight(?) cis male, I am not as familiar with all of the different tongue specifics that you likely are  Please be patient with me...


Speak for yourself buddy!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm okay with that. I've broke a bunch of tops on that plant when I was trying to bend them, not a plant I'd want to grow again in a scrog. The clone thing is kind of a crap shoot for me. I gave my 3x3 tent and strip lights to my brother in law and he's going to do the clones. He's a complete neophyte and they live five hours away so it should be interesting. Hopefully I didn't waste $300.


He should def get aquarium thermometers, and use the pool shock solution, especially if he is new to this. Aeroponic cloning can be tough at first. 

I like these - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C6PE4G2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These items should def help his success rate. Best of luck, PM me if I can assist...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> He should def get aquarium thermometers, and use the pool shock solution, especially if he is new to this. Aeroponic cloning can be tough at first.
> 
> I like these - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C6PE4G2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> These items should def help his success rate. Best of luck, PM me if I can assist...



Why is everything on amazon.ca litterally double the price of .com? 

I've been using hydroguard with pretty good success. My roots are white and they fill the containers edge to edge. My plan was to start two clones from each plant and hopefully we'll end up with one from each. He'll grow them in soil since I won't need clones for ten or more weeks and then we'll take clones from the moms and I'll use them. Can you mix pool shock and beneficials?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Why is everything on amazon.ca litterally double the price of .com? *
> 
> I've been using hydroguard with pretty good success. My roots are white and they fill the containers edge to edge. My plan was to start two clones from each plant and hopefully we'll end up with one from each. He'll grow them in soil since I won't need clones for ten or more weeks and then we'll take clones from the moms and I'll use them. Can you mix pool shock and beneficials?
> 
> View attachment 4701205


You get free healthcare.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is everything on amazon.ca litterally double the price of .com?
> 
> I've been using hydroguard with pretty good success. My roots are white and they fill the containers edge to edge. My plan was to start two clones from each plant and hopefully we'll end up with one from each. He'll grow them in soil since I won't need clones for ten or more weeks and then we'll take clones from the moms and I'll use them. Can you mix pool shock and beneficials?
> 
> View attachment 4701205


Nope. Can't mix pool shock and bennies, the pool shock will kill them all. You have to choose either path. I used to do bennies, but found the bleach to be MUCH easier and more reliable. Let me know if you want to go that route. Pretty roots, btw...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is everything on amazon.ca litterally double the price of .com?
> 
> I've been using hydroguard with pretty good success. My roots are white and they fill the containers edge to edge. My plan was to start two clones from each plant and hopefully we'll end up with one from each. He'll grow them in soil since I won't need clones for ten or more weeks and then we'll take clones from the moms and I'll use them. Can you mix pool shock and beneficials?
> 
> View attachment 4701205


Now that's some bitchin roots....nice..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nope. Can't mix pool shock and bennies, the pool shock will kill them all. You have to choose either path. I used to do bennies, but found the bleach to be MUCH easier and more reliable. Let me know if you want to go that route. Pretty roots, btw...


That's what I thought. I've been thinking about making the switch. I know @curious2garden used it too. hydroguard is $110 per liter here and I assume pool shock is a lot cheaper. I'm not using a chiller and have keep my temps in the low 70's until I have good canopy coverage shielding the buckets. That probably slows me down a bit in the beginning. I'd like to be able to run at 80° from the start. Once I have everything in hand I'll send you a message, thank you for the offer.



BudmanTX said:


> Now that's some bitchin roots....nice..


Thanks! I'll take another pic this weekend. That one is from more than a week ago, they just keep getting larger and larger.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 2, 2020)

Random comment for the day.

Yesterday I was taking a shit and thought hmmmm my dick is bigger than it’s been in years....... then I remember that I recently purchased stronger readings glasses    . Well the sliver lining to this is for about the last ten years I’ve been worried that my junk was in volumetric decline but now I realize that I the same as I always was.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Random comment for the day.
> 
> Yesterday I was taking a shit and thought hmmmm my dick is bigger than it’s been in years....... then I remember that I recently purchased stronger readings glasses    . Well the sliver lining to this is for about the last ten years I’ve been worried that my junk was in volumetric decline but now I realize that I the same as I always was.


Send pics to @Metasynth for verification 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Send pics to @Metasynth for verification
> 
> SH420


Hope he's wearing his glasses....


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

Midnight Fri, fingers crossed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Midnight Fri, fingers crossed.
> View attachment 4702325


I’m wagering next Friday midnight. The 180 hour thing is clue 1
The cloudless sky here is clue 2

Did I win


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m wagering next Friday midnight. The 180 hour thing is clue 1
> The cloudless sky here is clue 2
> 
> Did I win


You have won a tutoring session with Wile E, sponsored by ACME.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> You have won a tutoring session with Wile E, sponsored by ACME.


I open my tiny umbrella under the growing anvil shadow


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 2, 2020)

The last two nights I've awoken to Ripper Dreams. Should I harvest now or wait?


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The last two nights I've awoken to Ripper Dreams. Should I harvest now or wait?


You might get some pretty good rain up on the hill next weekend....


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> You might get some pretty good rain up on the hill next weekend....


Man I hope so!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The last two nights I've awoken to Ripper Dreams. Should I harvest now or wait?


Harvest now. Don’t dismember prostitutes.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

Latest pics.
1 through 5: Sunset series in the Tehachapis. There was a narrow band of smoke in the pass. 6 and 7: moonrise with Mars. The horizontal string of lights is a correctional facility.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Latest pics.
> 1 through 5: Sunset series in the Tehachapis. There was a narrow band of smoke in the pass. 6 and 7: moonrise with Mars. The horizontal string of lights is a correctional facility.


I do wonder about the algorithm.
2-3-4-5-1-7-6 with higher = later


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4702345View attachment 4702346View attachment 4702347View attachment 4702348View attachment 4702349View attachment 4702350View attachment 4702351Latest pics.
> 1 through 5: Sunset series in the Tehachapis. There was a narrow band of smoke in the pass. 6 and 7: moonrise with Mars. The horizontal string of lights is a correctional facility.


And the moon rise last evening


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4702345View attachment 4702346View attachment 4702347View attachment 4702348View attachment 4702349View attachment 4702350View attachment 4702351Latest pics.
> 1 through 5: Sunset series in the Tehachapis. There was a narrow band of smoke in the pass. 6 and 7: moonrise with Mars. The horizontal string of lights is a correctional facility.


Wait that was Mars? Directly above the moon right? We were fighting about that last night


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Wait that was Mars? Directly above the moon right? We were fighting about that last night


Yes!
Here is my shot of closest approach (appulse).


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> And the moon rise last eveningView attachment 4702675


Looks like the mountains by Las Cruces.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 3, 2020)

Pretty happy with this. First of October. Hell yes


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

I finally talked to to right person from xfinity yesterday and I'm turning in the receiver I have never used, but paid for. I kept getting told I had to pay for TV service when I just wanted internet, because it was a package. 
 
Anyway I'll be saving $40 on my bill now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I finally talked to to right person from xfinity yesterday and I'm turning in the receiver I have never used, but paid for. I kept getting told I had to pay for TV service when I just wanted internet, because it was a package.
> 
> Anyway I'll be saving $40 on my bill now.


The bill slowly creeps up watch them....I cut cable 5-6 years ago....my boss the same. We both noticed odd charges and everytime you call it gets fixed but if you don't notice you keep paying whatever.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

Is this safe?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4702849
> Is this safe?


When you have kids..... nothing is safe!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4702849
> Is this safe?


Way to teach them to spite their faces


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4702849
> Is this safe?


Next big thing - flavored table saw blades


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Next big thing - flavored table saw blades


Make sure you got saw stop so you don't slice up your weiner


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Make sure you got saw stop so you don't slice up your weiner
> View attachment 4702901


Whoa - is there a crossbow-strength mechanism in there whipping the blade out of battery? Sure looks like it


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Make sure you got saw stop so you don't slice up your weiner
> View attachment 4702901


Got one at the shop. 

In similar news I just saw a guy that I know down at the grocery store........had his pinky re attached this spring.....now owns a sawstop


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa - is there a crossbow-strength mechanism in there whipping the blade out of battery? Sure looks like it


There is a aluminum block that gets smashed into the blade via an explosive charge, that gets tripped when you touch the blade.





Amazon.com: SAWSTOP 10-Inch Professional Cabinet Saw, 3-HP, 36-Inch Professional TGlide Fence System (PCS31230-TGP236): Home Improvement


Amazon.com: SAWSTOP 10-Inch Professional Cabinet Saw, 3-HP, 36-Inch Professional TGlide Fence System (PCS31230-TGP236): Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There is a aluminum block that gets smashed into the blade via an explosive charge, that gets tripped when you touch the blade.


Nice!! Power tool, now with airbag

I’m guessing the pyro will need replacing. Expensive?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa - is there a crossbow-strength mechanism in there whipping the blade out of battery? Sure looks like it


Not sure. Just don't install it upside down lol
Its called saw stop. Guess its for when you accidentally drop your dog on the table


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nice!! Power tool, now with airbag
> 
> I’m guessing the pyro will need replacing. Expensive?


Think it's only about $200 and a new blade......but you get to keep your fingers


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Think it's only about $200 and a new blade......but you get to keep your fingers


Worth it to still be able to use finger puppets


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Worth it to still be able to use finger puppets


And communicate effectively at rush hour


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And communicate effectively at rush hour


A good ole NYC howdy


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Worth it to still be able to use finger puppets


Don't forget pick your nose and the random peanut in the butthole....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> A good ole NYC howdy


One-bit digital format


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't forget pick your nose and the random peanut in the butthole....


Nah you can hire a monkey for those, cheap


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

I've actually never seen one that drops down like that other than on the commercial.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't forget pick your nose and the random peanut in the butthole....





cannabineer said:


> Nah you can hire a monkey for those, cheap


I got toes for that


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa - is there a crossbow-strength mechanism in there whipping the blade out of battery? Sure looks like it


The maintenence dept at a former place where I worked had one; quite clever mechanism it senses a voltage difference and immediately slams an aluminum block into the blade. Just a slight scratch on the wiener or user's hand. The blade and block are ruined, will need a new block at around $170 and a blade


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The maintenence dept at a former place where I worked had one; quite clever mechanism it senses a voltage difference and immediately slams an aluminum block into the blade. Just a slight scratch on the wiener or user's hand. The blade and block are ruined, will need a new block at around $170 and a blade


Yeah but the weiner is ok and thats what matters.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yeah but the weiner is ok and thats what matters.


yep, just scratched through the skin, no meat loss lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep, just scratched through the casing, no meat loss lol


Fify


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 3, 2020)

All this talk about wieners makes me wanna put some dix in my mouf 








This is a safe space, right?






















































Penis


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 3, 2020)

Who's got the biggest tiddys in hentai?


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

When they tried doing Legolas the universe divided itself by zero.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2020)

Lunch Anyone?



Beer fajita taco salad and tea....from the local place in the area....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2020)

Fucking edibles !! Every goddamn time that devil dick kicks me .


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2020)

Say hello to the seven dwarfs.....


They're well feed and comfy.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 4, 2020)

This one a fucking banger!


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

The people that get paid to talk about weather finally agree with me. Booyah, remember you heard it here first...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

This am, with internal window reflection.



Not as bad as it has been but


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2020)

This homeowner shit is awesome. That 1st morning smoke hits way different now


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This am, with internal window reflection.
> 
> View attachment 4703796
> 
> Not as bad as it has been but


We are back in it. Have been for awhile.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> This one a fucking banger!


Um sorry neo, but ima need that 3:19 back bruh


----------



## neosapien (Oct 4, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Um sorry neo, but ima need that 3:19 back bruh


Different strokes I suppose. Good to see ya eb!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> We are back in it. Have been for awhile.
> View attachment 4703801
> View attachment 4703804


Oh shit
I’m watching the Lone Ranger.
TALK ABOUT RACISTS! wtaf


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2020)

I have to go chop, again. I wish someone could breed self-chopping weed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to go chop, again. I wish someone could breed self-chopping weed.


They did, with unintended consequences.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to go chop, again. I wish someone could breed self-chopping weed.


Not a big fan of enflamed LA but ill be your trim bitch, I'm bored...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Not a big fan of enflamed LA but ill be your deputy trim bitch, I'm bored...


Fify


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to go chop, again. I wish someone could breed self-chopping weed.


I’d help


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to go chop, again. I wish someone could breed self-chopping weed.


I was going to say I’d hit that but the Mrs. has been around hehehe


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’d help


You and I could sit across from each other

trim trim tell sea stories trim drink trim smoke trim lies trim

and not be camp about it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You and I could sit across from each other
> 
> trim trim tell sea stories trim drink trim smoke trim lies trim
> 
> and not be camp about it


FUCK YEAH


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> FUCK YEAH


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You and I could sit across from each other
> 
> trim trim tell sea stories trim drink trim smoke trim lies trim
> 
> and not be camp about it


Y u mention camp and narc us out bra?
Did I ever tell you about my Madonna dream? The one with the queens in a diner? Getting high and shopping for vibrators? No? 


ok who’s who here?

Trimmer at ready


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


>


When I was a youngster at the beach, the (illegal) bonfire pswd was “Que pasa kielbasa?”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a youngster at the beach, the (illegal) bonfire pswd was “Que pasa kielbasa?”


Who it be bumble bee


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Y u mention camp and narc us out bra?
> Did I ever tell you about my Madonna dream? The one with the queens in a diner? Getting high and shopping for vibrators? No?
> View attachment 4704002
> 
> ...


Vibrators are 1/3 the issue. Look up rotators and translators. It’s all about degrees of freedom.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who it be bumble bee


Sorry Charlie we want tuna that tastes good


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Y u mention camp and narc us out bra?
> Did I ever tell you about my Madonna dream? The one with the queens in a diner? Getting high and shopping for vibrators? No?
> View attachment 4704002
> 
> ...


Gotta say I like the road courses more than drag racing. (Either kind.) In my perfect fantasy I’d be piloting one of these (Porsche 918, 900 hp) far better than I actually can. My son’s version of the exact same delusion is GTA 5, in which he nails the next-gen idiom if “meep meep loser” in a virtual Veyron while emitting FUUCKK!!
at “can people do that” decibel levels.

I’m lightly toasted; call me Melba. It’s already known that I am very dry.

~edit~ oh yeah gif.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gotta say I like the road courses more than drag racing. (Either kind.) In my perfect fantasy I’d be piloting one of these (Porsche 918, 900 hp) far better than I actually can. My son’s version of the exact same delusion is GTA 5, in which he nails the next-gen idiom if “meep meep loser” while emitting FUUCKK!!
> at “can people do that” decibel levels.
> 
> I’m lightly toasted; call me Melba. It’s already known that I am very dry.


Fuckin weirdo. And thats coming from a weirdo


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Porsche 918, 900 hp


I'll see your 900, and raise you 9.100.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'll see your 900, and raise you 9.100.


Uhm I will ask you to unpack that


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Ok now Nürburgring that bitch heehee


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok now Nürburgring that bitch heehee


Meh


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Oh yeah!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh


Not even once


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok now Nürburgring that bitch heehee


LOL probably just enough fuel to go 1/4 mile.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL probably just enough fuel to go 1/4 mile.


I cannot tell you if this is true, but I once spoke to a practitioner of the art. He told me that at full howl, a top fuel or funny car generates 1000 pounds of forward thrust just from the pipes.
Sort of cool if correct.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot tell you if this is true, but I once spoke to a practitioner of the art. He told me that at full howl, a top fuel or funny car generates 1000 pounds of forward thrust just from the pipes.
> Sort of cool if correct.


That is why when one has a hole out it drives the car to that side. Unequal thrust.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> That is why when one has a hole out it drives the car to that side. Unequal thrust.


I thought that was torque steer from all that crankshaft power


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I thought that was torque steer from all that crankshaft power


Quite often one cylinder will quit firing (having a hole out) which causes the car to drift to that side due to unequal thrust.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Quite often one cylinder will quit firing (having a hole out) which causes the car to drift to that side due to unequal thrust.


As a Honda driver, I’ve never had a comparable experience.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a Honda driver, I’ve never had a comparable experience.


You can see the frame flex on a top fuel car because of torque, it will lift the left front tire a bit. Wheelie bars try to keep it planted.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> You can see the frame flex on a top fuel car because of torque, it will lift the left front tire a bit. Wheelie bars try to keep it planted.


Interesting ... a second-order effect


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a Honda driver, I’ve never had a comparable experience.


It's a good thing you never got a Ford Escort, like I had. Whew!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> It's a good thing you never got a Ford Escort, like I had. Whew!


I’ve seen enough Top Gear to ask: which one? Escorts ran the gamut from “I can’t find a pulse” to “yeeEEEHAWwww”.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

This old mustang I had would lift a tire.....that got me into some trouble


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This old mustang I had would lift a tire.....that got me into some trouble


A friend once witnessed me lift a rear tire on a Toyota Corolla 1200 in a DC traffic circle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A friend once witnessed me lift a rear tire on a Toyota Corolla 1200 in a DC traffic circle.


Good grip lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good grip lol


Simply amazing considering dad bought econo tires. I had no idea what a performance tire was until I put a set on an ‘85 CRX. Great fun in the corners but a distressing loss of mpg.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Simply amazing considering dad bought econo tires. I had no idea what a performance tire was until I put a set on an ‘85 CRX. Great fun in the corners but a distressing loss of mpg.


I had a '87! Cool car! Mpg = tootsie pressure......


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a '87! Cool car! Mpg = tootsie pressure......


Yeah well going from 13 inch 70 profile to 15 inch 45 and way wider ... owie at the pump


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A friend once witnessed me lift a rear tire on a Toyota Corolla 1200 in a DC traffic circle.


Try doing all 4 in a 77 Toyota pickup. That was quite the ride. Same with my 70 Mustang. 

This is something I probably shouldn't be bringing up.....

Anyone need a ride home?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah well going from 13 inch 70 profile to 15 inch 45 and way wider ... owie at the pump


LOL man I've had many gas hog motors......never once I thought a little honda was one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Try doing all 4 in a 77 Toyota pickup. That was quite the ride. Same with my 70 Mustang.
> 
> This is something I probably shouldn't be bringing up.....


All I can imagine


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

The sky is almost blue this evening.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL man I've had many gas hog motors......never once I thought a little honda was one.


It was an object lesson in rolling resistance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Try doing all 4 in a 77 Toyota pickup. That was quite the ride. Same with my 70 Mustang.
> 
> This is something I probably shouldn't be bringing up.....


All 4.......'89 toy pu....multiple jeep Cherokees....k5 blazer.....sandrail..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Try doing all 4 in a 77 Toyota pickup. That was quite the ride. Same with my 70 Mustang.
> 
> This is something I probably shouldn't be bringing up.....
> 
> Anyone need a ride home?


I'm good, really....appreciate the offer..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It was an object lesson in rolling resistance.


Ever pop a bead? Rolled a s10 because of that.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever pop a bead? Rolled a s10 because of that.....


I had a tire go slowly bad on a Mazda pickup. It blistered between tread and belts. Wacka wacka wacka.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever pop a bead? Rolled a s10 because of that.....


Oh and when I was a kid I drove a Buick into an off ramp curb. Front right wheel. Y U no inflated!?


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

I never had a hot rod car, I got in enough trouble on my motorcycles. The Landcruiser I had awhile back was impressive/scary.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had a tire go slowly bad on a Mazda pickup. It blistered between tread and belts. Wacka wacka wacka.


I was going fast.....beadlocks would have saved me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

Ever just burn the tires off a car? Little burn out time.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I never had a hot rod car, I got in enough trouble on my motorcycles. The Landcruiser I had awhile back was impressive/scary.


That the one with (do I remember right) a 305?


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That the one with (do I remember right) a 305?


Different one, built 327, 5 speed, fiberglass body. It would haze the 11.50/15 mud and snows in 4th at 60 mph.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ever just burn the tires off a car? Little burn out time.


Yes.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Different one, built 327, 5 speed, fiberglass body. It would haze the 11.50/15 mud and snows in 4th at 60 mph.


Wheeee


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes.


Bitchin isn't it.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Different one, built 327, 5 speed, fiberglass body. It would haze the 11.50/15 mud and snows in 4th at 60 mph.


Had a '76 k5 light up 38's on pavement.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Wheeee


Short wheelbase and 80 MPH don't go together...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Bitchin isn't it.....


Hehe


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> All 4.......'89 toy pu....multiple jeep Cherokees....k5 blazer.....sandrail..


I've always wondered how it is that I'm still alive. Now, I wonder more about you.... Lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Had a '76 k5 light up 38's on pavement.


I was always accidently making the tires complain on the Toy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> I've always wondered how it is that I'm still alive. Now, I wonder more about you.... Lol


I have a lot of scars.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehe


Did that in the parking lot at high school when I graduated, just staged, and lit them up. Had a 383 I rebuilt and I found it in a junk yard thought it was a 350 or a 305...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah i got a few tickets that day....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did that in the parking lot at high school when I graduated, just staged, and lit them up. Had a 383 I rebuilt and I found it in a junk yard thought it was a 350 or a 305...


Nice! Had a manual camaro 350 carb in hs good friend had same car in auto.....we got into trouble....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Short wheelbase and 80 MPH don't go together...


Oh but they do they do!!





once


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh but they do they do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever get tank slap on a street bike? Make your butt pucker real quick!


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh but they do they do!!
> once


It was compounded by having no weight due to the fiberglass body.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever get tank slap on a street bike? Make your butt pucker real quick!


No I found ways to go shiny side down all on my own


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever get tank slap on a street bike? Make your butt pucker real quick!


I flexed a frame once at a stupid speed going around a corner, that was fun. 
Edit: trying to make it to the store before 2 to buy beer after the bar closed...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

Bookend pic: sundown.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

Think I gonna call it too. The space tomatoes are kicking in....

Oh walking up on the porch noticed something in the corner of my eye....



Nice looking moth...me and the wife played with it a negative on your phones..look 




Ok I'm stoned...

Peace..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gotta say I like the road courses more than drag racing. (Either kind.) In my perfect fantasy I’d be piloting one of these (Porsche 918, 900 hp) far better than I actually can. My son’s version of the exact same delusion is GTA 5, in which he nails the next-gen idiom if “meep meep loser” in a virtual Veyron while emitting FUUCKK!!
> at “can people do that” decibel levels.
> 
> I’m lightly toasted; call me Melba. It’s already known that I am very dry.
> ...


Cause you’ve never been with me yet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2020)

This is totally me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is totally me.
> View attachment 4704412


Me too..


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 4, 2020)

I've seen this a couple times now and still I just idk..


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 4, 2020)

5 nights by my self!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> I've seen this a couple times now and still I just idk..View attachment 4704459



That's just interesting....and yeah I'm high. .idk.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> I've seen this a couple times now and still I just idk..View attachment 4704459



Looks like A dog fucked a hairless cat they had pittens. That pitten grew up and fucked a hairless Kangaroo and the offspring is what’s in the pic


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2020)

Nobel Prize in Medicine awarded to US-UK trio for discovery of hepatitis C virus


The Nobel Prize in Medicine has been jointly awarded to Harvey J. Alter, Michael Houghton and Charles M. Rice for the discovery of hepatitis C virus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

53 this morning, had to turn off the fan in the living room. We were able to open the house last night for some fresh air. AQI is 93 at the moment and the sky is mostly blue. Someday smoke will not be an issue. Working on cup #2 of coffee, mornin.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> 53 this morning, had to turn off the fan in the living room. We were able to open the house last night for some fresh air. AQI is 93 at the moment and the sky is mostly blue. Someday smoke will not be an issue. Working on cup #2 of coffee, mornin.


It's cool here as well. We're looking to push upper 90°s maybe 100. 
The sky has been fairly blue but it comes and goes. Our aqi is good right now. 
4 million acres have burned this year... that can't be good for anyone in California or neighboring states that got their fair share of smoke. 
I need more coffee and I need to get working. 

Have a good day all

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

ok why am I awake, oh that's right $$$$

59F this morning sitting on the porch, the dwarves are active, momma is feed.....high here 88F with a light breeze

coffee is hot and fresh.....

got a date with a Volkswagen.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ok why am I awake


I was thinking the same thing (pours more whiskey)


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I was thinking the same thing (pours more whiskey)


eh no whiskey for me, every once in a while maybe a little tequila or area moonshine.......

other than that, i'll stick to beer, only after work though


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> eh no whiskey for me, every once in a while maybe a little tequila or area moonshine.......
> 
> other than that, i'll stick to beer, only after work though


Word


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2020)

*Health Tip *
I forget the source  but the other day I read an article that said it's way better to eat before having coffee than vice versa.
Having coffee before eating makes blood sugar go through the roof after you eat, compared to eating first.
They weren't sure why... 

@curious2garden - what do you think?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

ok I vaguely remember people talking about dragsters last night.....yeah those space tomatoes were good....

so last night I did a little search....found this.....

may I suggest earphones for one, and up the volumn when you listen to it and see it for the experience

engine just humms before it barks for a 4sec + pass.....






Enjoy


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ok I vaguely remember people talking about dragsters last night.....yeah those space tomatoes were good....
> 
> so last night I did a little search....found this.....
> 
> ...


Talk about time warp! When I was younger we used to go to raceway park in nj never got to see top fuel though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Talk about time warp! When I was younger we used to go to raceway park in nj never got to see top fuel though.


I've been lucky, I have been. I have a family member that's been in the drag racing scene all his life, so I've had the pleasure of being around stuff like that......it was an experience ......

I show that video to my wife last night......you should have seen her eyes cause of her amazement


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ok I vaguely remember people talking about dragsters last night.....yeah those space tomatoes were good....
> 
> so last night I did a little search....found this.....
> 
> ...


Top fuel Harleys are insane. They wear a flack jacket in case the pistons decide to launch out the top of the engine.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

Got my xfinity flex box connected, had the guzinta hooked to the guzouta for a bit, oops. Display won't work that way. ANYWAY about all I'll use it for is iHeart radio in the mornings. They have a bunch of old movies for free on there also.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got my xfinity flex box connected, had the guzinta hooked to the guzouta for a bit, oops. Display won't work that way. ANYWAY about all I'll use it for is iHeart radio in the mornings. They have a bunch of old movies for free on there also.


Always check the flex capacitor


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Top fuel Harleys are insane. They wear a flack jacket in case the pistons decide to launch out the top of the engine.


yeah they are......the same person I mentioned has been on one of those to.....now and day he goes to the local track with a Busa and runs it for fun.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I've been lucky, I have been. I have a family member that's been in the drag racing scene all his life, so I've had the pleasure of being around stuff like that......it was an experience ......
> 
> I show that video to my wife last night......you should have seen her eyes cause of her amazement







Went to hydroplane races many times.....almost bought a boat one year.....happy I didn't lol wife was even on board but that's a big money monster to feed. A neighbor used to race them and other boats.....one of his boats was a 40' with three 700 ci V8's.
https://skaterpowerboats.com/28-2/
He also had a very stripped down version of that skater he would race....I have been over 100mph on the water in that boat. Once you dial throttle and trim it's smooth and fuckin takes off. Makes your face flap to the point that it hurts. I was high on adrenaline for a bit


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Went to hydroplane races many times.....almost bought a boat one year.....happy I didn't lol wife was even on board but that's a big money monster to feed. A neighbor used to race them and other boats.....one of his boats was a 40' with three 700 ci V8's.
> https://skaterpowerboats.com/28-2/
> He also had a very stripped down version of that skater he would race....I have been over 100mph on the water in that boat. Once you dial throttle and trim it's smooth and fuckin takes off. Makes your face flap to the point that it hurts. I was high on adrenaline for a bit


you know I've never been to the hydroplane races, I've been asked, I've just never went......might need the ck that off one of these days


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you know I've never been to the hydroplane races, I've been asked, I've just never went......might need the ck that off one of these days


Yeah you need to. Hard to race them......no drafting and flat turns, always balls to the wall.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Top fuel Harleys are insane. They wear a flack jacket in case the pistons decide to launch out the top of the engine.


That single-crankpin V-twin has “engineering compromise” written all over it.

And yet, just like the Porsche 911, its particular constellation of propulsive properties earned it supreme status with many admirers andor operators. Both platforms have diehard fans.
An excellent consequence of this popularity is that both platforms have been engineered aggressively and over decades to become genuinely good motors and vehicles without sacrificing the quirks that the enthusiasts so love.

I was deeply impressed with how generally good a motorcycle my ‘03 Super Glide was. Unlike my gateway Harley (‘87 Low Rider Sport, the final word awarded because two front brake discs, coun’em bishes) which had soul (which means acted weird and annoying, and then packed it in a lot) the tourer never needed a repair, just fairly cheap maintenance.

And to experience it taking a face bath in mud in a New Mexico thunderstorm, have like sixty pounds of bentonite hosed out of every imaginable place it might have packed into, hit the starter and wee wee wee ka-WHUMM bduh bduh bduh ... that was like heavy whoa.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> You can see the frame flex on a top fuel car because of torque, it will lift the left front tire a bit. Wheelie bars try to keep it planted.


I went to gator nationals with my buddy one year. He was always talking about the launch and how awesome it is. Rained the whole weekend. I never went back. No reason, just haven’t made it. He used to go every year but don’t think he’s went in a while.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Different strokes I suppose. Good to see ya eb!


You too sir. The beat did kinda slap tho


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to go chop, again. I wish someone could breed self-chopping weed.


I miss those kinda problems


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2020)

ebgood said:


> I miss those kinda problems


Come visit me kiddo and I will share my chopping woes 

So good to see you!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)

Morning everyone

it's 63f and a wakey wakey....gonna hit 90 today, with a little bit of humidity eeek....

Coffee is hot


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2020)

Dang looks like a cat4 heading to Louisiana.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sad news.
Heard Eddie Van Halen just died. Lost his battle with throat cancer.
He was 65.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)

@raratt didn't see your thread on Eddie cause I started at the top of the page here on TNT when I got on.
I have some great close up pix of Eddie shredding it up in his prime that I took and will have to post them 
on your thread today or tomorrow. I'd like to share them.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> @raratt didn't see your thread on Eddie cause I started at the top of the page here on TNT when I got on.
> I have some great close up pix of Eddie shredding it up in his prime that I took and will have to post them
> on your thread today or tomorrow. I'd like to share them.


No biggie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> No biggie.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had a tire go slowly bad on a Mazda pickup. It blistered between tread and belts. Wacka wacka wacka.


B2200?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> B2200?


‘02 B2300


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ‘02 B2300



Good truck. No available camping spots, so the parking lot in some town South of Tijuana had to do.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4706307
> Good truck. No available camping spots, so the parking lot in some town South of Tijuana had to do.


My son has it now. He let me know something of which I had no idea: there is a speed limiter that fux with the ignition at about 90 mph.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My son has it now. He let me know something of which I had no idea: there is a speed limiter that fux with the ignition at about 90 mph.


I liked it. I'm strictly Toyota now.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I liked it. I'm strictly Toyota now.


That truck was totally loyal. Most I had to do to it were front brake pads.

Now I toodle around in a Honda Fit. It works well with my leisurely approach to motoring.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 6, 2020)

About a year ago a few of us talked about coin’s. Someone said they had Princess Diana and Prince Charles Aussie coin but had lost it. Anyways I found 2 but can’t remember who I spoke to about it lol anyways here they are


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 6, 2020)

I nearly drew a dick in Charlie’s mouth on one


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Dang looks like a cat4 heading to Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706113


Been watching this too. Js


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That truck was totally loyal. Most I had to do to it were front brake pads.
> 
> Now I toodle around in a Honda Fit. It works well with my leisurely approach to motoring.


Needs an ls1 in it.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 7, 2020)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Hey how you been doing man?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2020)

Chance of snow tonight


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2020)

0% chance of cloud cover tonight so might be able to see








| EarthSky


The Draconid shower will likely produce its greatest number of meteors on the evening - not after midnight - of October 7, 2020. Try October 8, too.




earthsky.org


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Needs an ls1 in it.


For like 80-20 weight distribution ...

What I would have liked is a small turbodiesel like small Euro cars run. It would have been no slower, and gone 600 miles per fill.
Maybe 350 under new management lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For like 80-20 weight distribution ...
> 
> What I would have liked is a small turbodiesel like small Euro cars run. It would have been no slower, and gone 600 miles per fill.
> Maybe 350 under new management lol


Vdub diesel should be in the 800 mile range....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Vdub diesel should be in the 800 mile range....


Yeah but with a 1-liter motor I could put a tire in a patch of warm bubblegum at a stoplight ... and then have to call triple A


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2020)

Morning 

63F this morning with a light fog, gonna hit 90 today.....looks like we are gonna heat up being on the dry side of Delta this weekend thinking 95 to 98 in that region

coffee is hot and fresh......

vw diesels are bitchin...js


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Oct 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey how you been doing man?


Been offline....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Been offline....


nothing wrong with that....everything good in your world?


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

Morning from the Tejas state...

nice and 62F this morning, gonna hit about 90 this afternoon, we are already seeing cloud bans and feeling a light wind from Delta as it slides this way....

Coffee is hot and fresh...

Got to the shop, got out of the truck....walked up to the door, and there is a customer already here.....the cool thing the customer brought tacos and donated some money to the cause this morning....now that a nice start of a morning.....barbacoa taco's yum.......

be safe....


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Only supposed to be in the 70's today and cloudy, it looks like the rain I thought we would get this weekend is unlikely for my area. Hopefully the August fire complex will get some though. Contemplating grocery shopping and picking up my new nose spray. I'll see this afternoon whether the couch has other ideas.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2020)

There are only 2 truths in life…

1. You and everyone that you know will die. 
2. If a customer has $200k worth of cars in their driveway that they wanted, they will complain about a $200 part for their pool that they needed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning from the Tejas state...
> 
> nice and 62F this morning, gonna hit about 90 this afternoon, we are already seeing cloud bans and feeling a light wind from Delta as it slides this way....
> 
> ...


Summer is back


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> There are only 2 truths in life…
> 
> 1. You and everyone that you know will die.
> 2. If a customer has $200k worth of cars in their driveway that they wanted, they will complain about a $200 part for their pool that they needed.


Yeah they already spent it. Why am I imagining a Porsche and an Escaloud?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah they already spent it. Why am I imagining a Porsche and an Escaloud?


Porsche, Tesla and a Jaguar.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Porsche, Tesla and a Jaguar.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Summer is back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here man, currently watching delta storm to see what it's gonna do. Expected temp here this weekend 95 to 98, we might hit 100 Sunday, cause of the storm....  

So much for cool temps...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Same here man, currently watching delta storm to see what it's gonna do. Expected temp here this weekend 95 to 98, we might hit 100 Sunday, cause of the storm....
> 
> So much for cool temps...


My cousin and family lives in lake Charles. He hasn’t finished repairs from 6weeks ago. Tree came through his house. His wife’s mom lost her house completely. They are waiting Delta out in Houston.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My cousin and family lives in lake Charles. He hasn’t finished repairs from 6weeks ago. Tree came through his house. His wife’s mom lost her house completely. They are waiting Delta out in Houston.


I just flashed on an old colleague whose family had a boating property on a Lake Charles in NY state. He told tales. Apparently it was a place for the captains of state and industry to converge and get stuff done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My cousin and family lives in lake Charles. He hasn’t finished repairs from 6weeks ago. Tree came through his house. His wife’s mom lost her house completely. They are waiting Delta out in Houston.


At least they're out of the way, kinda. You guys need anything up there, might be able to help if I can...js

This storm is weird, think it's been track little towards Texas more. All we gotta do is brace for impact and get out of the way. Mother nature is an ultimate badass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

Goodnight, sleep well, space tomatoes kicked in.

Be safe out there.


----------



## Maggs707 (Oct 9, 2020)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


Get high and watch this


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 9, 2020)

Morning

Had to help a fellow pick up a two week old hog yesterday.... 

Can't believe one of my trail markers was still up


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning
> 
> Had to help a fellow pick up a two week old hog yesterday....
> 
> Can't believe one of my trail markers was still up


Riding hog or yummy hog?


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Riding hog or yummy hog?


Yeah his brand new Harley-Davidson laying on its side... He dropped it at a stop sign.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Yeah his brand new Harley-Davidson laying on its side... He dropped it at a stop sign.


Damn, hopefully not much damage.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, hopefully not much damage.


Thank God for crash bars, the one highway peg look pretty f***** up. But that's all I seen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Are you a super recognizer?



https://greenwichuniversity.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_e3xDuCccGAdgbfT



I got 11


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2020)

Morning from Tejas....

68f and a steamy morning here.....gonna hit 90f today.....and humid...ugh...and I thought we gotta out of this already..

Noticed Delta is heading North, @jerryb73 glad your extended is out of the way of this....this is not gonna be good. The city I'm close to is already setting up to send Electrical Power teams that way also the local Red Cross.....

Well this morning, I came on the porch gonna ck on the dogs, momma dog is wagging her tail and one of the dwarves popped it's head out, looked both ways, then looked at me and gave out a little bark before it went back in. Yeah the eyes are starting to see the world and they're getting mobile.......3 weeks old now...

anywho...coffee is hot and ready......


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

Saw the first white crowned sparrows today, they spend the winter here. Once we get some real weather to the north all the waterfowl will show up to lounge in the rice fields.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2020)

so I get to the shop, work with a couple of clients and get them fixed up are ready to go. I decided to take a seat and look up the news and ck out the bs.......

and guess what was on one......  









Louisiana priest arrested for alleged threesome on church altar: report


A Louisiana priest who was arrested for obscenity last week was allegedly having sex with two dominatrices on the altar of his church, court documents revealed, according to reports.




www.foxnews.com





just can't make this stuff up


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> so I get to the shop, work with a couple of clients and get them fixed up are ready to go. I decided to take a seat and look up the news and ck out the bs.......
> 
> and guess what was on one......
> 
> ...


St peters pecker poked a perfect pair.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> St peters pecker poked a perfect pair.......


that he did.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Thank God for crash bars, the one highway peg look pretty f***** up. But that's all I seen.


The roll bar on my FLHT had a coupla Purple Hearts.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Do cats “jones”?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do cats “jones”?







SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

@lokie

Tonight I’m drinking something from down your way


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh, shit! New Craig 007!!! He is the absolute best Bond, imo. Love this franchise -








Of course, with a new Bond flick comes a new chart topping Bond theme song. In this case, it is done by the incomparable, luscious little genius, Billie Eilish. Good choice. Can't wait...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, shit! New Craig 007!!! He is the absolute best Bond, imo. Love this franchise -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry no. He simply does not hold a candle to that Aussie hunk Lazenby.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sorry no. He simply does not hold a candle to that Aussie hunk Lazenby.
> 
> View attachment 4709307


Craig is superior in every way. I've got such a hard man crush on him, do not dare downplay my Danny


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Craig is superior in every way. I've got such a hard man crush on him, do not dare downplay my Danny


My George ain’ zacly draggin


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2020)

Do you ever harass idiots on craigslist who are asking too much for their crap? 

I've been teasing a couple of them and it's actually kinda fun. 

One guy has been trying to get $100 for a 400w lumatek ballast -- for at least 2 years! 

I give him an A for tenacity and an F for intelligence.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you ever harass idiots on craigslist who are asking too much for their crap?
> 
> I've been teasing a couple of them and it's actually kinda fun.
> 
> ...


can’t spell ballast without balls


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> can’t spell ballast without balls


Some sellers don't realize that craigslist is just an online garage sale, which means 10 cents on the dollar.

Last week I was looking on craigslist for mufflers for my vent fan and holy shit, did I hit the sweet deal of the year!
Ended up getting 2 mufflers, two 6" fans, ducting, plant stands, drying rack, PPM meter, dehumidifier, 3 pairs of trimming scissors, and some thingies that look like res heaters.

All for $50 and a handful of weed. (1/2 oz???) 
-- edit --
And a 400 cfm carbon filter.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some sellers don't realize that craigslist is just an online garage sale, which means 10 cents on the dollar.
> 
> Last week I was looking on craigslist for mufflers for my vent fan and holy shit, did I hit the sweet deal of the year!
> Ended up getting 2 mufflers, two 6" fans, ducting, plants stands, drying rack, PPM meter, ducting, dehumidifier, 3 pairs of trimming scissors, and some thingies that look like res heaters.
> ...


Live large for us, Saint Chunky.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some sellers don't realize that craigslist is just an online garage sale, which means 10 cents on the dollar.
> 
> Last week I was looking on craigslist for mufflers for my vent fan and holy shit, did I hit the sweet deal of the year!
> Ended up getting 2 mufflers, two 6" fans, ducting, plant stands, drying rack, PPM meter, dehumidifier, 3 pairs of trimming scissors, and some thingies that look like res heaters.
> ...



Them's covid prices. Thanks, Trump!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Them's covid prices. Thanks, Trump!


Kinda like buying power tools from a crackhead. 
Everything is 20 bucks.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 10, 2020)

Morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Morning


Morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2020)

braising some short ribs


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 10, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer you ever see this guy? I was reading some comments and seems like he dances around town. He can come to the BBQ.


https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJPr4rmn/


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome to the club Maine.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

I must be sick. I keep finding myself in the politics section. I've actually posted as well. @curious2garden diagnosis, please? 
For now I'll smoke 2 bowls and call you in the... next 30 minutes or so. 2 bowls until morning ain't gonna be enough 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I must be sick. I keep finding myself in the politics section. I've actually posted as well. @curious2garden diagnosis, please?
> For now I'll smoke 2 bowls and call you in the... next 30 minutes or so. 2 bowls until morning ain't gonna be enough
> 
> SH420


I say keep yourself busy smoking bowls


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I say keep yourself busy smoking bowls


Rinse and repeat 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I must be sick. I keep finding myself in the politics section. I've actually posted as well. @curious2garden diagnosis, please?
> For now I'll smoke 2 bowls and call you in the... next 30 minutes or so. 2 bowls until morning ain't gonna be enough
> 
> SH420


Oh I hope you're ok.....better have a few more just to be safe.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Backstory: I love Banquet Salisbury steak. It is my type specimen for Institutional Gravy. It scratches a basic itch.

A friend recently sent me a recipe for Salisbury steak in the good brown stuff. I tried it today, and serious yum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

Morning. Slept like shit last night. There was a few dreams of skiing though.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> ...There was a few dreams of skiing though.


Represents latent homosexuality. Trust me, I would know....


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 11, 2020)

Morning, it's been tough.......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 11, 2020)

The Lone Ranger to Tonto who just got shot-you’re lucky Tonto, one quarter of an inch more and you’d be a goner.
LOL like they knew what a 1/4 inch was LOL
stupid show but why do I watch it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Represents latent homosexuality. Trust me, I would know....


You ski? 

I pulled the trigger on my passes today. Went to the mtn and found a fresh joint......it's gonna be a great season!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2020)

Well sob, Dallas just lost Prescott with an ankle injury. Most likely out for the season...


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well sob, Dallas just lost Prescott with an ankle injury. Most likely out for the season...


That was ugly.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2020)

I rarely pay attention to SNL these days, but two of my fav people were on this weekend, Bill Burr and Jack White as musical guest. Bill fucking bombed on the opening monologue, imo. I've never seen him falter before, it was difficult to watch. But Jack killed it, check out this deep blues/rock groove he had going. His solos would make Tom Morello raise an eyebrow...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> That was ugly.


it was, compound fracture and dislocated too....out for the season now....and they put a franchise tag on him this year, he's also up for a new contract as well......









Dallas Cowboys quarterback Dak Prescott suffers devastating injury | CNN


After suffering a horrific injury during a game against NFC East opponents the New York Giants, Dallas Cowboys quarterback Dak Prescott left the field on a cart on Sunday, choking back tears as he raised a fist to the fans in attendance at AT&T Stadium.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2020)

Summer just won't give up. I don't see any rain coming in the next week and a half. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Summer just won't give up. I don't see any rain coming in the next week and a half. Mornin.
> View attachment 4711991


we're bout the same over here man. Heck we broke 2 records this weekend, 95 on Sat with humid, and 98 and humid Sunday, today is 92 and humid


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> we're bout the same over here man. Heck we broke 2 records this weekend, 95 on Sat with humid, and 98 and humid Sunday, today is 92 and humid


We're supposed to get a north wind, so our humidity (what there is of it) will go down appreciably.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a Honda driver, I’ve never had a comparable experience.


Hmm have you ever ramped over a dead mule deer at midnight in a Honda type r, going through Yellowstone, on a closed off road, but it was 60 miles out the way to go around so I broke the padlock off the gate and we road through. Anyway just a fun memory


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Hmm have you ever ramped over a dead mule deer at midnight in a Honda type r, going through Yellowstone, on a closed off road, but it was 60 miles out the way to go around so I broke the padlock off the gate and we road through. Anyway just a fun memory


No.
I’m an unfan of the type R.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had a tire go slowly bad on a Mazda pickup. It blistered between tread and belts. Wacka wacka wacka.


Brother rolled his pickup with me and my friends in it while we were doing donuts on the high-school baseball field


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Brother rolled his pickup with me and my friends in it while we were doing donuts on the high-school baseball field


No serious injuries I hope


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> We're supposed to get a north wind, so our humidity (what there is of it) will go down appreciably.


same here, got a weak one coming in tonight to blow the humidity out, and then end of the week we are gonna drop back bellow 80 and 50's at night which will feel great...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No serious injuries I hope


No not much just had to kick out the windows to get out


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2020)

Here hold my beer....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Here hold my beer....


I've had plenty of those moments.......


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2020)

Holy Fuck! This is one of the greatest KOs I have ever seen @ 42 seconds in. This was a brawl of two incredibly conditioned fighters with fantastically brutal exchanges, only to end with probably the KO of the year. Give Buckley that $50k fight of the night bonus. Real life ninja shit...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2020)

I wish I could improvise like this, he is magical. Pulling off monster technique like this so easily, he seems almost bored. Great musicality, made me smile...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Backstory: I love Banquet Salisbury steak. It is my type specimen for Institutional Gravy. It scratches a basic itch.
> 
> A friend recently sent me a recipe for Salisbury steak in the good brown stuff. I tried it today, and serious yum.
> 
> View attachment 4710234


How ya doing? That looks really good. It’s funny because I brought a banquet Salisbury steak for lunch today. But then a lady selling tamales showed up while we were outside smoking. So I ended up with a dozen lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> How ya doing? That looks really good. It’s funny because I brought a banquet Salisbury steak for lunch today. But then a lady selling tamales showed up while we were outside smoking. So I ended up with a dozen lol


Just waiting for this “annus horribilis” to end without our declaring war against no not saying.

have you tried Michelina’s? Shame those don’t come in a family pack “ no starchy sides” like Banquet. But just yum.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4712963


Sing the Shaft theme but for Goose.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just waiting for this “annual horribilis” to end without our declaring war against no not saying.
> 
> have you tried Michelina’s? Shame those don’t come in a family pack “ no starchy sides” like Banquet. But just yum.


No I don’t think I have. I’ll look for it next time I’m at the store.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> No I don’t think I have. I’ll look for it next time I’m at the store.


Fixed the treasonous spill chicken


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4712963


I dunno I got a lot of hate and anger in me right now. I need a puppy to kick.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

Fuck them all. Your essence may live forever.

Or Not.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> Fuck them all. Your essence may live forever.
> 
> Or Not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2020)

why? 








Here’s Doom running on a Samsung fridge thanks to xCloud


Cheese, milk, and some Xbox games




www.theverge.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

I started playing Pokémon go. I know I know.
Now I’m addicted. The wife asked me if I wanted to drive around and play. I LOVE HER!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2020)

Morning from Tejas

yeah it a sticky morning, gonna be 92f and humid today, it was a nice morning though 63 and a light mist in the air......

Coffee is up and it's hot......space tomatoes on the right if you wanna wakey bakey.....I gotta wait till after 6pm though

off for some morning tacos and to the shop....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I started playing Pokémon go. I know I know.
> Now I’m addicted. The wife asked me if I wanted to drive around and play. I LOVE HER!


Loved that game when I needed an excuse to get out and move. Have you seen Randonautica? I've been playing with that in my neighborhood and kinda like it.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2020)

Lol I remember when Pokémon go first came out...

Like a pedophiles wet dream, scores of preteens running around in shady locations at 1AM to get the next pikachu, all while the pedos get a ‘peek-at-chu‘


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Loved that game when I needed an excuse to get out and move. Have you seen Randonautica? I've been playing with that in my neighborhood and kinda like it.


No but I sure will!
Unfortunately I can’t walk right now. My hip and knee need replaced. I use the incense to draw pokes in.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol I remember when Pokémon go first came out...
> 
> Like a pedophiles wet dream, scores of preteens running around in shady locations at 1AM to get the next pikachu, all while the pedos get a ‘peek-at-chu‘


I think there’s a bunch of us old fuckers doing it now lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey @curious2garden can you check the line app please? I wanna ask you a question about my smashed finger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No but I sure will!
> Unfortunately I can’t walk right now. My hip and knee need replaced. I use the incense to draw pokes in.


Bummer  pokemon is probably a better fit. There's a lot of walking and hiking in randonautica. The last coordinates we went to explore was near a drainage pipe that dumps overflow rains into lake ontario. It was super muddy and hard to get to. We found little green army guys embedded into the concrete on the tunnel walls like a war scene. Someone had some fun 50 years ago.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol I remember when Pokémon go first came out...
> 
> Like a pedophiles wet dream, scores of preteens running around in shady locations at 1AM to get the next pikachu, all while the pedos get a ‘peek-at-chu‘


You played it didn't you.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey @curious2garden can you check the line app please? I wanna ask you a question about my smashed finger.


Heading over


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)

Someone else here listens to Peaches as I do. I’m a stoner so I forgot.









Top TV Song Last Week: Boys Wanna Be Her by Peaches - Tunefind


The season 2 finale of Prime Video's smash hit The Boys takes top TV song last week with a track from Canadian rocker Peaches.




blog.tunefind.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2020)

Spicy bloody Mary’s @ sunrise w/ the hickory fire almost to temp , yes sir


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

Fleetwood Mac are back in the top 100 songs after that viral video.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

Morning 

73F this morning with a dewpoint of 71, boy talk about muggy.......

my 7 dwarfs are up and awake, eyes open and tails a wagging, couple of them are starting to get a voice 

welp coffee is hot and ready

I'm gonna go sit down and eat some breakfast taco's with a little green hot sauce.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning
> 
> 73F this morning with a dewpoint of 71, boy talk about muggy.......
> 
> ...


What kind of dwarfs are you talking about?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What kind of dwarfs are you talking about?


small fuzzy ones with ears and tails and ar learning to bark, they clobbered me last night while I was sitting on the porch with a cold beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

momma had 8 but the last one didn't survive.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> small fuzzy ones with ears and tails and ar learning to bark, they clobbered me last night while I was sitting on the porch with a cold beer


Do you have a picture?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you have a picture?


yeah I do....they're about a week old in this picture...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

They were about a week old here, they're hitting 4 weeks now..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2020)

French bull dogs ? That’s the one my husband wants.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> French bull dogs ? That’s the one my husband wants.


no they're not those sorry, they're basic muts....we are still trying to wrap our heads around who is the daddy.....I have a large shepard/retrieve mix as a male, and also a chi male as well.....me and the mrs are think they're a mix of the two we think, we won't know till the get a little bigger and more defined....momma is a medium size mut......we lost her momma earlier this year....and she was a medium...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

jebus from me explaining it, that sounds like my space tomatoes.....eek..


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno I got a lot of hate and anger in me right now. I need a puppy to kick.


Fuck that punt a cat


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> jebus from me explaining it, that sounds like my space tomatoes.....eek..


That is confusing . How can they be a mix of the 2 daddy’s? Are you saying she got screwed by both dogs and then their semen mixed together inside of her ?lol. I don’t know very much about dogs I am afraid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is confusing . How can they be a mix of the 2 daddy’s? Are you saying she got screwed by both dogs and then their semen mixed together inside of her ?lol. I don’t know very much about dogs I am afraid.


honestly I think that might have happened, I won't know more till the get a little bigger. They have the traits of the bigger dog in hair and face and a little of the coloring, but idy bidy legs, and white patches on they're chest like the smaller dog since he's black and white...we do think she did get screwed by both dog though.....i'll try to get some better picture this weekend....one of the black long hairs I have to admit has some spunk in her, last night while I was sitting on the porch, I put my hand down, she started to growl at it and bark at my fingers when I moved them finally she moved over and I gave her a little back scratch.....she started playing with the others....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is confusing . How can they be a mix of the 2 daddy’s? Are you saying she got screwed by both dogs and then their semen mixed together inside of her ?lol. I don’t know very much about dogs I am afraid.


It was a crazy night......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It was a crazy night......


more like evening and morning....lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> honestly I think that might have happened, I won't know more till the get a little bigger. They have the traits of the bigger dog in hair and face and a little of the coloring, but idy bidy legs, and white patches on they're chest like the smaller dog since he's black and white...we do think she did get screwed by both dog though.....i'll try to get some better picture this weekend....one of the black long hairs I have to admit has some spunk in her, last night while I was sitting on the porch, I put my hand down, she started to growl at it and bark at my fingers when I moved them finally she moved over and I gave her a little back scratch.....she started playing with the others....


Do you mean that one of
Those tiny puppies was already growling at you? Lol. 
Might be an excellent watch dog If you can get her to like you.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> but idy bidy legs,


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you mean that one of
> Those tiny puppies was already growling at you? Lol.
> Might be an excellent watch dog If you can get her to like you.


yep...lol

I always kinda thought that as soon as they're eyes open and they start to move around fairly good, it's a good idea to sit with them and let them play around you, this way they can get used to you in the beginning....plus for me it's just plain fun to get puppy attacked.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4714899


think terrier and chi mix...and you got it


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 15, 2020)

An item for sale I found online today...great idea...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> An item for sale I found online today...great idea...lol
> 
> View attachment 4715012


Creative!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone get anything for prime day? I got the ring doorbell 3 plus(for the front door of course) and the ring floodlight cam for the backyard. I had my son help me install them since my finger is still all fucked. So far they’re pretty cool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone get anything for prime day? I got the ring doorbell 3 plus(for the front door of course) and the ring floodlight cam for the backyard. I had my son help me install them since my finger is still all fucked. So far they’re pretty cool.


How'd you fuck up your finger?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How'd you fuck up your finger?


Got my left hand ring finger caught the gear of one of the cement mixers we use for extraction. I was turning it by hand and went too hard with it. I actually felt it go crunch and immediately knew it wasn’t gonna be good. Cut it pretty bad and it’ swole up twice the size. 


But the good news is, now I know how to get outta work for a few days with pay. All I gotta do is smash up a finger or 2 and I’m good! Lol jk Fuck that. Hurt like a mother fucker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Got my left hand ring finger caught the gear of one of the cement mixers we use for extraction. I was turning it by hand and went too hard with it. I actually felt it go crunch and immediately knew it wasn’t gonna be good. Cut it pretty bad and it’ swole up twice the size.
> 
> 
> But the good news is, now I know how to get outta work for a few days with pay. All I gotta do is smash up a finger or 2 and I’m good! Lol jk Fuck that. Hurt like a mother fucker.


Damn that sucks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn that sucks.


Yeah but I’ll be alright. I’ve had way worse injuries. It happened on Tuesday so it’s already feeling better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah but I’ll be alright. I’ve had way worse injuries. It happened on Tuesday so it’s already feeling better.


Could've been your penis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2020)

I thought I had seen all of the Louis SNL opening monologues (both of them), but I somehow missed this one. He really is on another level, he reminds me of Pryor when it comes to walking us through his humorous, and ultimately poignant, anecdotes...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 15, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone get anything for prime day? I got the ring doorbell 3 plus(for the front door of course) and the ring floodlight cam for the backyard. I had my son help me install them since my finger is still all fucked. So far they’re pretty cool.


Wtf is prime day,amazon?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Wtf is prime day,amazon?


Yeah, kinda like Black Friday for Amazon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> An item for sale I found online today...great idea...lol
> 
> View attachment 4715012


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2020)

Howdy everyone, hope everyone is having a decent morning......

Noticed the next door the Perez family opened up there food trailer....wooohooo.....had some tamales and chilli this morning for breakfast with a fried egg on it.......well worth the $8

well woke up this morning wonder why it was so windy, come to find out we had a cold front move in, win gusts 25 to 30mpg, but talk about dropping the temp high today is only gonna be 75F today lowes tonight mid 50's......

well coffee is hot if anyone wants some......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2020)

P.S don't watch Pati Jinich stoned....talk about putting the munchies in overload.......sheesh


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2020)

How many of you do this? Everytime I hear the word diarrhea, I say cha cha cha......out loud or in my head depending on the situation. Does this happen to you?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Could've been your penis.


His penis would’ve broken the cement mixer. Maybe you don’t know @Gary Goodson ... strongest dix this side of the Milky Way galaxy


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How many of you do this? Everytime I hear the word diarrhea, I say cha cha cha......out loud or in my head depending on the situation. Does this happen to you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How many of you do this? Everytime I hear the word diarrhea, I say cha cha cha......out loud or in my head depending on the situation. Does this happen to you?


I remember that song. 






Diarrhea Song and Diarrhea Cha Cha Cha: The Timeless Classics – Playground Jungle







playgroundjungle.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Cha cha cha to that shit


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Let's help a sister out...


I must remember, giving oral to a.banana isn't porn.

Even if your into fruit and feel the fruit needs you to wear low cut tops and bikini bottoms.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2020)

And how about...


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 16, 2020)

Beer or not beer that is the question


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2020)

Now for a brief intermission.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Beer, there is no question.


fify.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Now for a brief intermission.


Well that's not where I thought he was hiding......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Beer or not beer that is the question


never a question for me after 6pm....


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> never a question for me after 6pm....


We pop a top at 6:30 your time...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> We pop a top at 6:30 your time...


I say we raise one for our Birthday guy today? what do you think?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Beer or not beer that is the question


To concur with answers given ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> An item for sale I found online today...great idea...lol
> 
> View attachment 4715012


Saw these a few weeks back 





SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Saw these a few weeks back
> 
> View attachment 4716398View attachment 4716399View attachment 4716400View attachment 4716395
> 
> ...


Drogs


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Drogs


The white paw is for the lush puppies 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The white paw is for the lush puppies
> 
> SH420


It is bark cherry


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It is bark cherry




SH420


----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2020)

Pregnant Woman Takes Bar Exam While In Labor, Finishes Test 


Those who took the exam earlier this week were unable to leave their seats or break eye contact with their computer screens, lest their virtual proctors flag them for cheating. One test taker presumably failed because she got her period and had to leave the room, while another had to sit in his own urine while he completed the exam. Another test taker had an even more labor-intensive experience as she took the bar.





Redirect Notice


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 17, 2020)

Morning, setting on the woods waiting for the sun to come up with my grandson


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah, kinda like Black Friday for Amazon.


We've got prime and I didn't buy anything. 

Mrs. Stool went a bit crazy stocking up when the first wave of covid-19 hit and now we don't have room for more stuff. 

But I've gotta vent a little... where the fuck did all the rubbing alcohol go?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> But I've gotta vent a little... where the fuck did all the rubbing alcohol go?


Yup, none here in LA either. No stores carry it. 
Amazon has next to none and if you do find it
you gonna pay a big price for it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Yup, none here in LA either. No stores carry it.
> Amazon has next to none and if you do find it
> you gonna pay a big price for it.


Funny you should mention that.
I've seen gallons of 70% at hardware stores -- for $30 

I used to get quarts of *90%* for $2.50 at wal-mart...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Yup, none here in LA either. No stores carry it.
> Amazon has next to none and if you do find it
> you gonna pay a big price for it.


I found some in a dollar store...the small bottles and 70%, but it was only $1. The price is never coming back down on a lot of this stuff!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention that.
> I've seen gallons of 70% at hardware stores -- for $30
> 
> I used to get quarts of *90%* for $2.50 at wal-mart...


I still am. However I'm also in the area of Los Angeles that doesn't wear masks, weird.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 17, 2020)

Isn't 70% the one that's the perfect medium for hand sanitizer? Or nah.. price would make sense if it is


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

Laptop freaked out again last night and was putting + signs in every text block. Somehow the recent Windows update has corrupted the calculator app, or unleashed a rogue version bent on taking over windows. I even deleted and reloaded it, no joy. Oh well, google has a simple one, I kinda liked the conversion features on the windows one though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Laptop freaked out again last night and was putting + signs in every text block. Somehow the recent Windows update has corrupted the calculator app, or unleashed a rogue version bent on taking over windows. I even deleted and reloaded it, no joy. Oh well, google has a simple one, I kinda liked the conversion features on the windows one though.


I never used to, but I've put the Windows update feature on pause for about a month to see if any problems are reported. But, I've also been using reman $200 desktops from Newegg or Tigerdirect for about 10 years and getting a new one every couple of years and saving the old drives. I don't game and as long as Pornhub and my ISO copy of Office work relatively well, I'm satisfied (so to speak) 

Wonder if the key is stuck/jizzed up?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention that.
> I've seen gallons of 70% at hardware stores -- for $30
> 
> I used to get quarts of *90%* for $2.50 at wal-mart...


IKR? I saw the $30/70% at Walmart yesterday and couldn't believe it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I never used to, but I've put the Windows update feature on pause for about a month to see if any problems are reported. But, I've also been using reman $200 desktops from Newegg or Tigerdirect for about 10 years and getting a new one every couple of years and saving the old drives. I don't game and as long as Pornhub and my ISO copy of Office work relatively well, I'm satisfied (so to speak)
> 
> Wonder if the key is stuck/jizzed up?


I opened the app and I could see the + button flashing, if it were the keyboard I wouldn't be able to write this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I opened the app and I could see the + button flashing, if it were the keyboard I wouldn't be able to write this.


You using Win10? I got help fixing my ancient Outlook Express fail after v2004 was installed by using one of the Win10 forums. Took a while searching it out but it worked.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I opened the app and I could see the + button flashing, if it were the keyboard I wouldn't be able to write this.


Scared to open my laptop now, I haveny opened it for months, I gave all that anxiety up as an IT network guy a long time ago thank the gods.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> You using Win10? I got help fixing my ancient Outlook Express fail after v2004 was installed by using one of the Win10 forums. Took a while searching it out but it worked.


I am using it now, deleted the app and found another calculator app, actually 2 apps, I found a conversion app also for weights and measures.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Scared to open my laptop now, I haveny opened it for months, I gave all that anxiety up as an IT network guy a long time ago thank the gods.


I miss working without a net sometimes. Then I sober up.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 18, 2020)

Good afternoon


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

@ANC


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @ANC
> 
> View attachment 4718403


Possum donuts? Obviously this is etoh and not Wedding Cake.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Possum donuts? Obviously this is etoh and not Wedding Cake.


A hazy IPA called Batsquatch

And they schedule weed smh


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Possum donuts? Obviously this is etoh and not Wedding Cake.


Donut badger....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A hazy IPA called Batsquatch
> 
> And they schedule weed smh


Schedule weed to do what?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Schedule weed to do what?


I’ll need to consult Schedule 1


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll need to consult Schedule 1


There is no good news there...


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 19, 2020)

Afternoon chaps and chapettes, well I'd rather say guys but you know how it is oh and hi to those aliens amongst us, Peace


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 19, 2020)

What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Morning from the steamy area...ugh...freaking roller coaster

73f this morning gonna hit 88f, freaking dewpoint is in the 65% range, come on cool front

welp coffee is up


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 19, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> What in the world are you talking about?


What can I say it wasn't me it was another guy in another dimension,.looks at Bob Marley, Sheesh were an I.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> What can I say it wasn't me it was another guy in another dimension,.looks at Bob Marley, Sheesh were an I.


If you’re looking at Bob Marley, where should the bouquets go?


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you’re looking at Bob Marley, where should the bouquets go?


His wedding was years ago


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> His deading was years ago


Fify


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


His Dreading was Iconic. 

*Bob Marley: A King & His Crown*
February 6, 2015 by Kali Johnson








In history, wearing dreadlocks symbolized many things. It was a personal display of power for warriors in Africa; in India they was worn among adherents of Shiva (in India it was called Jata instead of dreadlocks); and in Jamaica it was the rejection of the Western mainstream beauty standards and the suffering that people build when confronted and negatively criticized for showing their true natural self.










Bob Marley: A King & His Crown | BlackDoctor.org - Where Wellness & Culture Connect


In history, wearing dreadlocks symbolized many things. It was a personal display of power for warriors in Africa; in India they was worn among adherents of Shiva (in India it was called Jata instead of dreadlocks); and in Jamaica it was the rejection of the Western mainstream beauty standards...




blackdoctor.org




.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> His Dreading was Iconic.
> 
> *Bob Marley: A King & His Crown*
> February 6, 2015 by Kali Johnson
> ...


Had a rasta tell me. They’re just locks mon


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

It's only a matter of time


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

Nova Scotia?


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 19, 2020)

How did i end up here.?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> How did i end up here.?


Those damned ruby slippers


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Those damned ruby slippers


I was gonna go with “and squeal like a pig” ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> How did i end up here.?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> thunder bay ontario ty for asking. wanna make out behind the tim hortons


I generally debauch at higher class establishments, thanks for the invite tho


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nova Scotia?


MI and TX remain possibilities.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> thunder bay ontario ty for asking. wanna make out behind the tim hortons


yessica...?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> who?


Yessica, the most infamous bimbo in Thunder Bay, known world wide


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> who?





Yessica... said:


> I can't go to RIU on the work network. BLOCKED.
> 
> I also only use my work computer for work. I play on here while smoke breaking.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yessica, the most infamous bimbo in Thunder Bay, whose reputation has been spread worldwide


Fify


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2020)

*New Yorker suspends writer Jeffrey Toobin for showing penis during Zoom call*
By Kate Sheehy
October 19, 2020 | 2:39pm | Updated

“I believed I was not visible on Zoom. I thought no one on the Zoom call could see me. I thought I had muted the Zoom video."


*Toobin his own horn: Writer reportedly masturbated during New Yorker Zoom call*











New Yorker suspends writer Jeffrey Toobin for showing penis during Zoom call


Writer Jeffrey Toobin has been suspended by The New Yorker — because he exposed himself on a Zoom call between magazine colleagues and WNYC workers.




nypost.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

Noooo I didn't search first..... thought this was cool and random....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

Well it’s finally been proven. Very interesting.









New Study Sheds Light On How Childhood Trauma Is Passed Down Generations


New Study Sheds Light On How Childhood Trauma Is Passed Down Generations




www.iflscience.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

@Laughing Grass get the Pokémon app and send me some balls!

Do you guys have favorite radio stations? Drop a link, I’d like some new music. Happy TUESday. 








104.7 WTUE | iHeart


Dayton's Rock Station




www.iheart.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass get the Pokémon app and send me some balls!
> 
> Do you guys have favorite radio stations? Drop a link, I’d like some new music. Happy TUESday.
> 
> ...











Thunder 100.7


Chicos Classic Rock




chicothunderheads.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Thunder 100.7
> 
> 
> Chicos Classic Rock
> ...


I’ll take a grand in my hand.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass get the Pokémon app and send me some balls!
> 
> Do you guys have favorite radio stations? Drop a link, I’d like some new music. Happy TUESday.
> 
> ...


That game has changed a lot since I last played it lol. I installed the app, how to I share balls?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That game has changed a lot since I last played it lol. I installed the app, how to I share balls?


Let’s be Poke friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That game has changed a lot since I last played it lol. I installed the app, how to I share balls?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That game has changed a lot since I last played it lol. I installed the app, how to I share balls?


Love the new profile picture btw


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

I got 2 balls from you @Laughing Grass ! Thankie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

I think @raratt is enjoying the ball discussion a little too much 

Is there a way I can send all that I have on me? It wasn't obvious poking around the settings

Next weekend I'm getting dressed up and we're carving pumpkins. I bought a ton of steampunk stuff for a halloween party that isn't happening and I'm gonna use it this year one way or the other.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next weekend I'm getting dressed up


Pics?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm going to try to get more sleep, 4ish hours is not gonna work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pics?


I'll post an updated abatar when we do it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think @raratt is enjoying the ball discussion a little too much
> 
> Is there a way I can send all that I have on me? It wasn't obvious poking around the settings
> 
> Next weekend I'm getting dressed up and we're carving pumpkins. I bought a ton of steampunk stuff for a halloween party that isn't happening and I'm gonna use it this year one way or the other.


We can share the ball talk privately, you know where I am 
Did you guys have a good weekend?


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 20, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We can share the ball talk privately, you know where I am
> Did you guys have a good weekend?


I hope no balls where hurt in this poking game you are playing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)

Good morning, baby bitches!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2020)

Morning.....yes it's another wonderful steamy day here in Tejas

woke up this morning 71F gonna be 91F with a dewpoint of almost 70....eek....that will push the temps...

hopefully this weekend we'll get a nice cool down....they're expected a cool front to move in Sunday or Monday....so we'll see

Coffee is up and fresh......

Ah sausage and egg tacos....yumm...little hot sauce.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

found christmas gifts for @Metasynth and @shrxhky420 






plushiesandco.com - plushiesandco Resources and Information.


plushiesandco.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, plushiesandco.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




plushiesandco.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good morning, baby bitches!
> View attachment 4719908


the ones at the bottom are funny looking pot plants.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2020)

oh and the age of cuteness here to brighten up your day.....


they always brighten mine up ......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> the ones at the bottom are funny looking pot plants.


It's "custom". 

Actually, those cuttings are from a super stud citronella geranium. I'll get a pic...
— edit —


Not bad for a 1 gallon pot!


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> found christmas gifts for @Metasynth and @shrxhky420
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So size does matter?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4719959
> 
> So size does matter?


You get what you pay for...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's "custom".
> 
> Actually, those cuttings are from a super stud citronella geranium. I'll get a pic...
> — edit —
> ...


Looks lush! Does it keep mosquitoes away?



lokie said:


> View attachment 4719959
> 
> So size does matter?


The white ones should be a little smaller than the brown ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks lush! Does it keep mosquitoes away?
> 
> 
> 
> The white ones should be a little smaller than the brown ones.


That's not always the case.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Godsdammig to haggis


Chunky Stool said:


> Good morning, baby bitches!
> View attachment 4719908


Lettuce?


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> oh and the age of cuteness here to brighten up your day.....
> View attachment 4719953
> 
> they always brighten mine up ......


i want a puppy so bad.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2020)

Quote 

"I do not want to share oxygen with them"

"I get to choose who I open my eyes to see"


In any argument these are basic assertions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> i want a puppy so bad.


I got seven of them, 3 boys and 4 girls...  . Right now they're my after work relaxing therapy...


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I got seven of them, 3 boys and 4 girls...  . Right now they're my after work relaxing therapy...


send one to me,.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> send one to me,.


ok but your gonna have to pick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

hmm who knew. Those abstract non-verbal types are probably psychopaths. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221713792913965061


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> send one to me,.


it will change your life in so many awesome ways. I didn't really care for the puppy stage and was glad it was over quickly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)

"3,000 tons of human flesh was left to rot in the August sun."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not always the case.


I just came across this article, I expected them to be bigger. 









Researchers Study More Than 15,000 Penises To Determine Average Lengths Around The World


Finally, a study which may lay to rest some of the lingering fallacies about penis size and alleviate the woes shared by many men worldwide. According to n




www.iflscience.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just came across this article, I expected them to be bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just came across this article, I expected them to be bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol It's a small world after all.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2020)

Geeze...whats with the penis size judgements, @Laughing Grass .....


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ok but your gonna have to pick
> 
> View attachment 4720135


far left in the corner.

im serious tho. so like pm me


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it will change your life in so many awesome ways. I didn't really care for the puppy stage and was glad it was over quickly.


I have Thor my baby I rescued in Canada, he was 1 year when I got him, hes been with me forever than we have Princess we rescued here where I live now.

Ive been begging for a puppy for christmas so


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> I have Thor my baby I rescued in Canada, he was 1 year when I got him, hes been with me forever than we have Princess we rescued here where I live now.
> 
> Ive been begging for a puppy for christmas so


You're already a pack leader. This is our dog beanie, he's a miniature poodle. We got him for my birthday, he'll be five in December. He's not food motivated at all so I really struggled with keeping his attention during training when he was a puppy. He's a sweetheart cuddle-bug now but it took so much work and patience to get him there.


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're already a pack leader. This is our dog beanie, he's a miniature poodle. We got him for my birthday, he'll be five in December. He's not food motivated at all so I really struggled with keeping his attention during training when he was a puppy. He's a sweetheart cuddle-bug now but it took so much work and patience to get him there.
> 
> View attachment 4720261


super cute

This is Thor. 
the last one is when i saw him again after Isent him to Alaska to be with my husband for 2 weeks it was the first time weve ever really been away from eachother, we napped hard haha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Geeze...whats with the penis size judgements, @Laughing Grass .....


lol I wasn't judging anyone. I was a little surprised that average was nowhere near 6"


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> super cute
> 
> This is Thor.
> the last one is when i saw him again after Isent him to Alaska to be with my husband for 2 weeks it was the first time weve ever really been away from eachother, we napped hard haha


Cool eyes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> super cute
> 
> This is Thor.
> the last one is when i saw him again after Isent him to Alaska to be with my husband for 2 weeks it was the first time weve ever really been away from eachother, we napped hard haha


you guys are adorable together! He's staring at food in that second pic isn't he.


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you guys are adorable together! He's staring at food in that second pic isn't he.


of course haha


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2020)

I love the first one...Is he a shepherd? I miss my doggy!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2020)

A puppy pic...she grew to over 100 pounds


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2020)

About 10 months-1 year


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Good morning.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> Quote
> 
> "I do not want to share oxygen with them"
> 
> ...


If someone slapped him when he was snoring would he still get to choose though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wasn't judging anyone. I was a little surprised that average was nowhere near 6"


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wasn't judging anyone. I was a little surprised that average was nowhere near 6"


They keep the natural ones behind the counter. You must ask to see them.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

This had me in stitches.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 21, 2020)

Fear of the "Pussification" of America: A Short Cultural History | History News Network







historynewsnetwork.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

VAGINA 




































because penis is overrated


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2020)

Kinda funny follow up to @BarnBuster post.



SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Kinda funny follow up to @BarnBuster post.
> 
> View attachment 4720754
> 
> SH420


I’m clever like that my brother


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 21, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

@Aeroknow how’s your back doing? I’m having nerves burnt tomorrow Ls and sacroiliac. I’m kinda nervous.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Aeroknow how’s your back doing? I’m having nerves burnt tomorrow Ls and sacroiliac. I’m kinda nervous.


Nerves burnt? Omg! how are you doing? Dang.
Pretty much have given up hope on the gabapentin. Anytime i try to hang myself, from the inversion table lol, it hurts more but thats because I’ve only tried the thing when i’m already hurting 
Had to drive for a couple hrs yesterday no way around it. Been doing my best to avoid it. Tried a solanpas patch @curious2garden I think it actually helped! I was also sitting on this gel cusion and had one behind my back too.
Let us know how that goes please.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

This is a little more like it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> hmm who knew. Those abstract non-verbal types are probably psychopaths.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221713792913965061


I used to have an internal monologue. After my head injury I lost it. Over the years it has come back and little but not to the extent I had it before. Interesting coincidence I got much better at math after my head injury as well.

If you want to know more about internal dialogue look up corollary discharge.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> far left in the corner.
> 
> im serious tho. so like pm me


and so it begins!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Aeroknow how’s your back doing? I’m having nerves burnt tomorrow Ls and sacroiliac.* I’m kinda nervous.*


But soon you'll be _nerveless. _Sorry couldn't resist the setup into CN's pun territory


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Nerves burnt? Omg! how are you doing? Dang.
> Pretty much have given up hope on the gabapentin. Anytime i try to hang myself, from the inversion table lol, it hurts more but thats because I’ve only tried the thing when i’m already hurting
> Had to drive for a couple hrs yesterday no way around it. Been doing my best to avoid it. Tried a solanpas patch @curious2garden I think it actually helped! I was also sitting on this gel cusion and had one behind my back too.
> Let us know how that goes please.


Ikr those salon pas actually don’t suck lol
I will let ya all know, L5,4,3,2,1 and Sac injections 2 weeks ago. Now they’re burning them. Wino Barbie has nerves burnt in her neck and has had the following for two years https://www.webmd.com/parenting/baby/what-is-torticollis


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Aeroknow how’s your back doing? I’m having nerves burnt tomorrow Ls and sacroiliac. I’m kinda nervous.


Ouch  



Aeroknow said:


> Nerves burnt? Omg! how are you doing? Dang.
> Pretty much have given up hope on the gabapentin. Anytime i try to hang myself, from the inversion table lol, it hurts more but thats because I’ve only tried the thing when i’m already hurting
> Had to drive for a couple hrs yesterday no way around it. Been doing my best to avoid it. Tried a solanpas patch @curious2garden I think it actually helped! I was also sitting on this gel cusion and had one behind my back too.
> Let us know how that goes please.


Don't completely invert at first. Think of lying flat, now tip head down 15 to 30 degrees. When you can tolerate that add more.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I used to have an internal monologue. After my head injury I lost it. Over the years it has come back and little but not to the extent I had it before. Interesting coincidence I got much better at math after my head injury as well.
> 
> If you want to know more about internal dialogue look up corollary discharge.


Crap on a stick, I argue with myself and we'll loads of stuff I thought everyone did it, gulp


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Crap on a stick, I argue with myself and we'll loads of stuff I thought everyone did it, gulp


So did I right until I didn't anymore


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Nerves burnt? Omg! how are you doing? Dang.
> Pretty much have given up hope on the gabapentin. Anytime i try to hang myself, from the inversion table lol, it hurts more but thats because I’ve only tried the thing when i’m already hurting
> Had to drive for a couple hrs yesterday no way around it. Been doing my best to avoid it. Tried a solanpas patch @curious2garden I think it actually helped! I was also sitting on this gel cusion and had one behind my back too.
> Let us know how that goes please.


Long drives suck for my back also. Salonpas.....is that cold or hot? Don't think I will ever not get heated seats in my vehicles......1 it gets damn cold here. And 2 my back loves it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> far left in the corner.
> 
> im serious tho. so like pm me





curious2garden said:


> and so it begins!



in the incredible words of my for-fathers......


oh crap



what did I do this time......need coffee...brb


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> Don't completely invert at first. Think of lying flat, now tip head down 15 to 30 degrees. When you can tolerate that add more.


Yeah definitely work up to full inversion. And adjust the lumbar for where your body settles into not usually where you start standing. If that makes any sense.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I used to have an internal monologue. After my head injury I lost it. Over the years it has come back and little but not to the extent I had it before. Interesting coincidence I got much better at math after my head injury as well.
> 
> If you want to know more about internal dialogue look up corollary discharge.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Long drives suck for my back also. Salonpas.....is that cold or hot? Don't think I will ever not get heated seats in my vehicles......1 it gets damn cold here. And 2 my back loves it.


First time trying them out yesterday. Had to stop at a rite-aid and get em cause i was in serious pain. There was a hot one. A menthal one. And one that said lidocaine. I got the lidocaine one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope.
> View attachment 4720846


LOL 20 something years ago I bought a nice bubbler......it was pointed out to me that it looked like a penis...then I realized that I was cupping the balls.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

There should be heating pads that plug into car lighter right?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> Don't completely invert at first. Think of lying flat, now tip head down 15 to 30 degrees. When you can tolerate that add more.





DarkWeb said:


> Yeah definitely work up to full inversion. And adjust the lumbar for where your body settles into not usually where you start standing. If that makes any sense.


Yeah that makes sense but i’m tupid.

my last go around at PT the therapist, who looked just like Kirsten Dunst btw. i tried but no go she married or some shit. Anyways, she suggested I try an elliptical but go slow. Work your way up to resistance.
What do I do? I go out and buy the pimpest one and in like three days, after my muscles stopped hurting from using at first, I jacked that motherfucker way up and totally screwed my back up worse


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Long drives suck for my back also.


I have a problem with my calf muscle on my right foot because of nerve damage. The muscle on the inside of my leg atrophied so the one on the outside has to do all the work and gets tired after holding the accelerator down for extended periods. Cruise control helps a lot.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah that makes sense but i’m tupid.
> 
> my last go around at PT the therapist, who looked just like Kirsten Dunst btw. i tried but no go she married or some shit. Anyways, she suggested I try an elliptical but go slow. Work your way up to resistance.
> What do I do? I go out and buy the pimpest one and in like three days, after my muscles stopped hurting from using at first, I jacked that motherfucker way up and totally screwed my back up worse


Mine was giving me shit for awhile so I had to use the crutch again. I can walk without it for the moment. I think I slept wrong or something.


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2020)

still waiting for my puppy.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:
I used to have an internal monologue. After my head injury I lost it. Over the years it has come back and little but not to the extent I had it before. Interesting coincidence I got much better at math after my head injury as well.

If you want to know more about internal dialogue look up corollary discharge.
[/QUOT
curious2garden said:
I used to have an internal monologue. After my head injury I lost it. Over the years it has come back and little but not to the extent I had it before. Interesting coincidence I got much better at math after my head injury as well.

If you want to know more about internal dialogue look up corollary discharge.
Why is it you start looking up and researching on the net, then a few minutes later you either find ruby slippers or halicopters made out of paperclips.
Straight jackets are for losers


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

I will get it right one day, winks in the mirror.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> still waiting for my puppy.


you mean the one that was snoring last night and having a dream

me and the mrs's brought the 7 dwarfs in last night for a few.....

you know this is gonna be a logistics nightmare


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

ok ;let me finish my taco's, picked up charizo and egg this morning

coffee is hot and ready


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> still waiting for my puppy.


It wouldn’t fit in the overnight envelope?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> It wouldn’t fit in the overnight envelope?


naw don't think it would...

plus this weekend it's there first vet appearance and I get started to wien them off momma

at 6 weeks first 7 in 1 shots


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> naw don't think it would...


Fax it to her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you mean the one that was snoring last night and having a dream
> 
> me and the mrs's brought the 7 dwarfs in last night for a few.....
> 
> you know this is gonna be a logistics nightmare


You can buy large padded envelopes, j/s


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You can buy large padded envelopes, j/s


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

Scan it into the computer......have LG print it. Easy peasy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Beam it over Scotty


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> VAGINA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quantifiably!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Quantifiably!


Women don’t compare vagina sizes J/S

Oh wait. Hmmmmm, I’ve an ex who had three kids and she wondered about some things. I don’t remember my response but I’m sure it was the right one as I flipped her to my team


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah that makes sense but i’m tupid.
> 
> my last go around at PT the therapist, who looked just like Kirsten Dunst btw. i tried but no go she married or some shit. Anyways, she suggested I try an elliptical but go slow. Work your way up to resistance.
> What do I do? I go out and buy the pimpest one and in like three days, after my muscles stopped hurting from using at first, I jacked that motherfucker way up and totally screwed my back up worse


She's also wrong. All an elliptical will do is hurt you more. You need the unloading from inversion. By unloading your spine you increase blood flow which helps healing to take place.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> She's also wrong. All an elliptical will do is hurt you more. You need the unloading from inversion. By unloading your spine you increase blood flow which helps healing to take place.


Wouldn’t surprise me lol.
The best thing I did was saw a new chiropractor that had me focus on me using my core muscles. I couldn’t even hardly roll out of bed until i saw him.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

Although I disagree with this. Tailgating a cop. Dafuq is wrong with people. That’s rule number one in trafficking, follow the rules of the road.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Although I disagree with this. Tailgating a cop. Dafuq is wrong with people. That’s rule number one in trafficking, follow the rules of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721057


LOL dryer sheets don't work hashtag!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

@cannabineer i know you like knifes. Check this out


https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJaaq3KV/


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hurray for Harold Lloyd...........

Well it is jibber jabber ffs


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @cannabineer i know you like knifes. Check this out
> 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJaaq3KV/


Bit does he use Harmony


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @cannabineer i know you like knifes. Check this out
> 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJaaq3KV/


Nice


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @cannabineer i know you like knifes. Check this out
> 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJaaq3KV/


Have you seen this?





__





Nesmuk Jahrhundert Kochmesser 2010 / Handmade - Messer Online Shop - scharfkochen.de


Nesmuk Jahrhundert Kochmesser 2010 / Handmade




shop.scharfkochen.de


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80k for a knife? Better be forged with unicorn foreskin for that price


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 21, 2020)

It does say Kochmesser. Cock Messer pretty sure that means forskin


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> It does say Kochmesser. Cock Messer pretty sure that means forskin


Brother, so much love for this post, good to see you around!


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Hurray for Harold Lloyd...........
> 
> Well it is jibber jabber ffs








Random Jibber Jabber Thread


Someone mentioned in the "Ok tough guy" thread about people making threads about anything, not that thread wasn't thread worthy, I actually liked it but that made me think about what another forum I use does to help eliminate the jibber jabber threads and people making multiple threads that...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Wasn’t sure how much USD that was but all them zeros. Lol. I realized I couldn’t read it so I just looked at it again.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> It does say Kochmesser. Cock Messer pretty sure that means forskin


That is circumscription


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Sweet. Wasn’t sure how much USD that was but all them zeros. Lol. I realized I couldn’t read it so I just looked at it again.


The long word means Century Knife


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The long word means Century Knife


Too long.....


----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 22, 2020)

Good morning.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2020)

WTF ! 
if ya can find them


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4721708
> WTF !
> if ya can find them


Damn I’ll send you some...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn I’ll send you some...


Harvest season......I bought extra this spring. But I have a new way I like better. Vac n seal bags..,.just don't vac


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4721708
> WTF !
> if ya can find them








Amazon.com: Kerr Wide Mouth Quart Glass Preserving Jars 32oz (2 Pack) Made in USA: Home Improvement


Buy Kerr Wide Mouth Quart Glass Preserving Jars 32oz (2 Pack) Made in USA: Jars - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Amazon.com: Kerr Wide Mouth Quart Glass Preserving Jars 32oz (2 Pack) Made in USA: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Buy Kerr Wide Mouth Quart Glass Preserving Jars 32oz (2 Pack) Made in USA: Jars - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


still $37 a 12pack..... and not available


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> still $37 a 12pack..... and not available


we have them at Walmart


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> still $37 a 12pack..... and not available


Our Ace hardware carries them, I don't think I paid over $20 a case for them. Not sure if they all do, we are in a farming area.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our Ace hardware carries them, I don't think I paid over $20 a case for them. Not sure if they all do, we are in a farming area.


Yeah I was gonna link ace but couldn't find them on their website. But local store has them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

Hahaha I wish I needed these


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

@BobBitchen this help?





All products-canninglid


https://www.canninglid.com/products?handler=&gclid=Cj0KCQjw28T8BRDbARIsAEOMBcxHrHw3jIHE7pPkb8_uJphT7EH50eQhHonkGmdutVrag6cZ9fv3CBgaAlhvEALw_wcB




www.canninglid.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @BobBitchen this help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think those are sold for $17 ea...???


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think those are sold for $17 ea...???


yep, I checked them out yesterday.

Im not really in need of jars.
just my main customer insists on them, so I told him he just needs to supply them then.
I was just stunned at the price increase & lack supply around me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> yep, I checked them out yesterday.
> 
> Im not really in need of jars, I have a couple 12 paks
> just my main customer insists on them, so I told him he just needs to supply them then.
> I was just stunned at the price increase & lack supply around me.


Sounds like he’s a connoisseur. Makes shit much heavier than a trash bag


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> yep, I checked them out yesterday.
> 
> Im not really in need of jars, I have a couple 12 paks
> just my main customer insists on them, so I told him he just needs to supply them then.
> I was just stunned at the price increase & lack supply around me.


You should ask him to supply the jars?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

Speaking of heavy
I made up this story. There was a chick who’s ex gf was a major slinger. This chick drove down, as passenger in her own car, about fiddy miles south. Was this chicks job to count the cash. This chick thought it was really a pain in the ass and told her gf that there’s was to be no more of this shiite.
Gf gets out and we say hi to Stevie. This chick stays in the car because, well fuck that shit. 
Anywho, the gf pops this chicks trunk. This chick was sitting in her car, at an ice cream place, 2 miles from the border of the next state. All of the sudden there’s a loud thud as the car drops.
Guess what happened on the way home for these 2 chicks? Nothing.
Should I change the ending? I think I’ll add the chick got mad and took said thud and hid thud for several days. 
What do you think?
I’m stoned. Getting read to head down for the back thing.
Be cool


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 22, 2020)

Marijuana expert he says


https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJa9TNhS/


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 22, 2020)

Good afternoon


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2020)

afternoon....


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Speaking of heavy
> I made up this story. There was a chick who’s ex gf was a major slinger. This chick drove down, as passenger in her own car, about fiddy miles south. Was this chicks job to count the cash. This chick thought it was really a pain in the ass and told her gf that there’s was to be no more of this shiite.
> Gf gets out and we say hi to Stevie. This chick stays in the car because, well fuck that shit.
> Anywho, the gf pops this chicks trunk. This chick was sitting in her car, at an ice cream place, 2 miles from the border of the next state. All of the sudden there’s a loud thud as the car drops.
> ...


Yep the ending of that story is like my life at the moment, NADA happening, the this could be the moaning chick thrown into the trunk though,


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 22, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Yep the ending of that story is like my life at the moment, NADA happening, the this could be the moaning chick thrown into the trunk though,


Sorry I meant the "this" not this


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 22, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Sorry I meant the "this" not this


Omg this damn phone "thud" not this, sorry guys


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Omg this damn phone "thud" not this, sorry guys


You can edit posts BTW, do it all the time...lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> You can edit posts BTW, do it all the time...lol


How can you edit? ( Yay found it)

Thanks @raratt 

I stupidly broke a stem when I was mainlining it was about 3/4 detached I used scotch tape on it and supported it, it's now very wilted though, you think it may survive?


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> How can you edit? ( Yay found it)
> 
> Thanks @raratt
> 
> I stupidly broke a stem when I was mainlining it was about 3/4 detached I used scotch tape on it and supported it, it's now very wilted though, you think it may survive?


Electricians tape is recommended, you can also put a splint on it with bamboo skewers and support it if needed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Yep the ending of that story is like my life at the moment, NADA happening, the this could be the moaning chick thrown into the trunk though,


I’d have gotten in less trouble 
I mean that chick could’ve


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got 2 balls from you @Laughing Grass ! Thankie


I saw a youtube titled video of Logan Paul and a holographic charzard he payed 150k? I had that fucking card. Next to my Sammy Sosa, Mark Mcguire, Roger maris forgot the other ones, had some good nfl cards too, most rookie...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I saw a youtube titled video of Logan Paul and a holographic charzard he payed 150k? I had that fucking card. Next to my Sammy Sosa, Mark Mcguire, Roger maris forgot the other ones, had some good nfl cards too, most rookie...


McGuire screwed us on those and Sammy too.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 22, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I saw a youtube titled video of Logan Paul and a holographic charzard he payed 150k? I had that fucking card. Next to my Sammy Sosa, Mark Mcguire, Roger maris forgot the other ones, had some good nfl cards too, most rookie...


Good actor.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha I wish I needed these View attachment 4721871


Nothing says old man quite like collectible vintage Balls


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2020)

They say that for tonight's debate, they will be muting the opponent's mics when the other is speaking. First time for that afaik. This should be interesting and fun...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> McGuire screwed us on those and Sammy too.


 Fuck you very much


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

My boy Sparkee has been I’ll and we took him to the vet today. I just got home from the nerve burns (omfg that shit hurt/s).
We’re chilling like the villains we are...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My boy Sparkee has been I’ll and we took him to the vet today. I just got home from the nerve burns (omfg that shit hurt/s).
> We’re chilling like the villains we are...
> 
> View attachment 4722127


Pooches your couches very much


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> If someone slapped him when he was snoring would he still get to choose though.


A fight for life is paramount. In that scenario an act of aggression removes choice from the equation.

Banning oxygen thieves from my inner sanctum ensures hostilities are minimized.

The second declaration should not be necessary and is only offered to emphasize the first.

Capice?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stopped at DG to grab a couple things. Chips, Debbie cakes and impulse buy at the counter, one of my favorite candy. Joked with the employee, young kid. I’m eating healthy.
kid: the essentials
Me: yeah, I need a couple packs of rillos too.
Kid: oh, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

FINALLY!








Hormel is giving away bacon-scented face masks so you can smell bacon everywhere you go


Bacon makes everything taste better, but does it make everything smell better?




amp.cnn.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baconnnnnnn


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4723151


Realtree?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Realtree?


Dank tree....


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

Every Single Weed Initiative Passed on Election Day


Arizona, Mississippi, Montana, New Jersey, and South Dakota all passed measures to legalize cannabis




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2020)

I’m imagining the old west version of AAA. I’d carry some food and water for my horsie and a pigeon to send messages for help.
I’m high and watching westerns again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m imagining the old west version of AAA. I’d carry some food and water for my horsie and a pigeon to send messages for help.
> I’m high and watching westerns again.


Imagine going to an old west dentist.  

It's one of many reasons I don't envy lifestyles of the 19th century. 

Lack of surgical options is another big one. 

My nickname would be 'Lefty' and I'd walk with a limp...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Imagine going to an old west dentist.
> 
> It's one of many reasons I don't envy lifestyles of the 19th century.
> 
> ...


Right?! Have you seen those “instruments”?


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

Cross your fingers and pray to whichever entity you choose...


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

First flock of geese showed up tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> First flock of geese showed up tonight.


I'll keep sending them....


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll keep sending them....


I think they flew past @farmingfisherman 's house on the way.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2020)

Wood pecker been peckin at my pergola.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 24, 2020)

No PECKERS allowed !


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Wood pecker been peckin at my pergola.
> View attachment 4724382


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 25, 2020)

It's a rough morning... Filled my trash can up three times already and have stated to use a 5gal bucket 

Think I feel up to smoking a joint, hoping to get some sleep out of the bathtub....


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 25, 2020)

Wonder where the hell my glasses are...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2020)

Right side of the trash can after u kicked em


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> It's a rough morning... Filled my trash can up three times already and have stated to use a 5gal bucket
> 
> Think I feel up to smoking a joint, hoping to get some sleep out of the bathtub....


Trim?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> First flock of *seagulls* showed up tonight.


FIFY

I miss the 80s


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m sorry for that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

I saw them, flock of seagulls that is. 1982 they opened for the go go’s in st. pete.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Trim?


Puke.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Puke.......


Damn bud hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 25, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> It's a rough morning... Filled my trash can up three times already and have stated to use a 5gal bucket
> 
> Think I feel up to smoking a joint, hoping to get some sleep out of the bathtub....


Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 25, 2020)

Haven't eaten in two days, sugar still 485.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Haven't eaten in two days, sugar still 485.....


What are you taking?
Have you been to the dr or er?
Can you get some electrolytes to drink? Some of the baby drinks are good and water it down if the sugar or carbs are too high. Even G2 would help brother.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Haven't eaten in two days, sugar still 485.....


Yeah, you're probably really dehydrated...Can you get to the ER? Feel better!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> get some electrolytes to drink?


Pedialyte.


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pedialyte.


^^^ this


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 25, 2020)

Not going to the er, might really get sick there.....

Got my 5 gallon bucket cleaned out and carried 11 of them watering.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 25, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Not going to the er, might really get sick there.....
> 
> Got my 5 gallon bucket cleaned out and carried 11 of them watering.


So, what did the doctor say? 
Haven't gone have you? Can you call and talk to advise nurse? They might tell you to go in ASAP.

@curious2garden ?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2020)

Wouldn't Pedialyte spike the sugar that's already high? Water better?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wouldn't Pedialyte spike the sugar that's already high? Water better?


But Brawndo has what plants crave. It’s got electrolytes!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 25, 2020)

So, for the first time in 18 years I registered with a party in the spring. So I could vote for Andrew Yang in the primary. But then the fucker dropped out. So now I get all these calls and texts about voting. I ask all of them for nudes. So far I'm 0/5.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 25, 2020)

0/6


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2020)

neosapien said:


> So, for the first time in 18 years I registered with a party in the spring. So I could vote for Andrew Yang in the primary. But then the fucker dropped out. So now I get all these calls and texts about voting. I ask all of them for nudes. So far I'm 0/5.


I'd tell it to you like this......."You're right this fucker's never gonna win.....What's your email? And then sign you up for every penis enlargement site I could find." This is why I wouldn't be good as a cold caller


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 25, 2020)

Yay 9ers!! And I’m not even a fan


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2020)

Holy shit. Phil Hawes impressed me in the Contender series, but my god. This win is almost criminal, Malkoun, the -250 favorite, wasn't even ready yet. Hawes, who had a tough road getting to the UFC, is a killer. 18 second KO. I love him...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Not going to the er, might really get sick there.....
> 
> Got my 5 gallon bucket cleaned out and carried 11 of them watering.


Are you feeling any better?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2020)

Care Packages for Troops: Organizations That Help


Want to send care packages for troops? These non-profits will hook you up with a place to donate or help sending care packages. Read more.




www.military.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 26, 2020)

Any news @Oakiey


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Haven't eaten in two days, sugar still 485.....


*Call your primary care manager.* Don't fuck around with this.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> *Call your primary care manager.* Don't fuck around with this.


IKR we’re talking coma here


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4725615


The mrs is a diabetic and I would have had her in the hospital days ago @Oakiey


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 26, 2020)

Doesn't someone live by him? Or any one has his phone number to give him a ring.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2020)

If the temp gauge on my car looked like that I'd pull over and get a tow, @Oakiey *call a fucking tow truck!*


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2020)

neosapien said:


> 0/6


I love your dedication.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Doesn't someone live by him? Or any one has his phone number to give him a ring.


He has family. Let's hope they convince him to get care.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 26, 2020)

Good morning, feeling much better. Thanks for all thought.

I'm a brittle diabetic it don't take nothing to get me up to 500


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Good morning, feeling much better. Thanks for all thought.
> 
> I'm a brittle diabetic it don't take nothing to get me up to 500


dude, get to a doctor man.......seriously......

not trying to be a bummer here


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Good morning, feeling much better. Thanks for all thought.
> 
> I'm a brittle diabetic it don't take nothing to get me up to 500


Years and years ago my dad an I where working in the yard on a hot day. We sat down to have a beer and roll one.....only a few sips of the beer and a toke or two later he started to slur bad like he chugged vodka.....I realized what was happening and called 911, got him water and walked (more like carried him) to a chair in the front next to the driveway. Probably very lucky I was there. I also told him if he wants me to do that again he better loose some weight....he's got probably almost 100 lbs on me. 

Don't screw around with that @Oakiey get it under control bud.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Good morning, feeling much better. Thanks for all thought.
> 
> I'm a brittle diabetic it don't take nothing to get me up to 500


By brittle I assume you mean Type 1. Have you discussed insulin pumps with your healthcare provider?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I love your dedication.


It is apparently voter fraud for me to ask to trade nudes for my vote. "Hey show me your tits and I'll vote for your guy!". But if I just ask I think other than some harmless sexual harassment it's OK. 

On the other side…. There's been a Trump rally right down the street from my office every Saturday for a couple hours. There's a surprising amount of women there. It takes every ounce of my being and all of my self control to not roll down the window, honk and scream "Yeah, GO Trump gonna grab you by the pussy!"


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2020)

I am obsessed with this young man. I've always loved the art of rap freestyle, i.e. making up rhymes spontaneously on the spot. But Harry takes it to a super human level - he not only incorporates words people throw him and makes up hooks for his freestyles, but expounds on the subject with word play, double entendres, puns, cadence changes, and incredible double time bars. I never thought rap would reach this level. He's also a former violinist and a great jazz drummer. He's also a really positive individual that exudes good vibes and love. For his Word Play Wednesdays he goes for at least 2 hours making thousands of dollars from his fans. Glad I lived long enough to witness this evolution. Enjoy!








Love to see unsuspecting Omegle folks go crazy from the skill -


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2020)

I fucking hate ticks.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I fucking hate ticks.


When I was a real little kid I got a tick on my weiner and cried then my grandma took it off


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 27, 2020)

Had a crazy 2 days, I didn't soak or rinse my Coco enough when I got it, I then mixed it with compost and perlite, I had two days of getting the pH in the runofff okay, my PH was low I then added PH up to the nutrient mix, I put too much PH up in so had to do it again, first noticed problem with ladies when leaves were curling and they were very dark green, fingers crossed now.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> When I was a real little kid I got a tick on my weiner and cried then my grandma took it off


Don't remember much as a kid, just the bad crap, I remember once my nan was eating chocolate peanuts, and she would suck the chocolate off them, I remember saying no thank you when she offered me the peanuts, now I remember she probably offered me them for years and I accepted, what can I say I'm pretty slow haha.

She had no teeth either not that that really makes a difference.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

who the heck brought this cold weather down here......sheesh....don't get me wrong feels good but still....

don't like my walnuts turning into peanuts as soon as I walk out the door.....

anywho.....high today is 49F, we're not even gonna hit 50 today....lows tonight will be in the lower 40's tonight, great thing I brought a few things inside....eh...

well just made a fresh pot here at the shop, so if you wanna warm up....

looks like I get to use my new gif I stole..... or maybe not..


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2020)

Wind finally died out here, hopefully it stays calm for awhile. Looks like the north state avoided any conflagrations, So Cal not so much.
Got some good sleep last night, I feel semi human now...lol. 
Mornin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> who the heck brought this cold weather down here......sheesh....don't get me wrong feels good but still....
> 
> don't like my walnuts turning into peanuts as soon as I walk out the door.....
> 
> ...


We are having an ice storm and the power in half the town has been out all morning . Last week we were in the 90’s. Some weird shit like a hurricane in the Gulf and the cold air from Colorado hit in the middle here and now all the poor trees are breaking on power lines. Everyone is sitting around watching tree branches break.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 27, 2020)

Afternoon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We are having an ice storm and the power in half the town has been out all morning . Last week we were in the 90’s. Some weird shit like a hurricane in the Gulf and the cold air from Colorado hit in the middle here and now all the poor trees are breaking on power lines. Everyone is sitting around watching tree branches break.


WOW....

I know a little north from where I live, freezing rain hitting a lot of the area

I had a friend call me yesterday from Lubbock and ask me if I ever heard of thunder snow.....I was like what.....  

we are getting the basic light rain here more of a misty crap, off and on


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2020)

My patient was sick of waiting for the power to come on and left ....and boy was I happy because she smelled and had so much white cat hair all over her black sweatshirt it was flying in the air and making me sneeze! Filthy old Hag!


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 27, 2020)

Afternoon... Mators covered in ice, smoker barely survived, limbs are falling everywhere, one just now hit the side of my house as I'm writing...

Still got power for now, my daughter's across town is out...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4726567View attachment 4726568
> 
> Afternoon... Mators covered in ice, smoker barely survived, limbs are falling everywhere, one just now hit the side of my house as I'm writing...
> 
> Still got power for now, my daughter's across town is out...


How's the health?


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> How's the health?


Feeling much better, thanks


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> WOW....
> 
> I know a little north from where I live, freezing rain hitting a lot of the area
> 
> ...


They're still trying to run the NASCAR race in Houston, postponed from Sun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

Welcome to my world! Sucks and can be very dangerous when you're not used to or ready for it. Hope you all stay safe.

49° here as well, but sunny.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> They're still trying to run the NASCAR race in Houston, postponed from Sun.


you talking about this:

*NASCAR AMCAR SERIES?*


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you talking about this:
> 
> *NASCAR AMCAR SERIES?*


Nope, Cup series


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

this one?









Rain delays Tuesday resumption of Cup Series Playoff race at Texas


Continuing rain has placed a Tuesday attempt at resuming the NASCAR Cup Series Playoff race from Texas Motor Speedway on hold.




www.nascar.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More rain coming in off the gulf, don't think it will happen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> More rain coming in off the gulf, don't think it will happen.


yeah looks like it, and that's an awesome track for being at sea level

such an awesome feeling at the starting line.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My patient was sick of waiting for the power to come on and left ....and boy was I happy because she smelled and had so much white cat hair all over her black sweatshirt it was flying in the air and making me sneeze! Filthy old Hag!


Good attitude. Glad you're in healthcare. I'm sure the filthy old hag appreciates your sacrifice. Wearing a mask cuts down on cat hair inhalation.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Good attitude. Glad you're in healthcare. I'm sure the filthy old hag appreciates your sacrifice. Wearing a mask cuts down on cat hair inhalation.


She loves me! Thank goodness for masks!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 27, 2020)

@Gary Goodson your team needs you


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2020)

Today's edible of the day is Pumpkin Spice cookies.




No weed taste.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She loves me! Thank goodness for masks!


I bet. Stop yelling.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

@tangerinegreen555


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2020)

These women are awesome athletes with a killer instinct. The convenient thing about watching a lot of these ufc women's bouts is that I don't have to stop the fight and switch to porn in order to masturbate. Enjoy!


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 28, 2020)

Morning, power still on!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4727036
> @tangerinegreen555


Fuckers


Gonna try to go to the beach today. Got a walker so we’ll see how it does. Cross your fingers.
It’s going to be 91 and the water is still 85.
One more day of quarantine for Sparkee. I know I’m ready for it to be over!
I canceled the right side nerve burns on Thursday. The left side didn’t do anything but cause more pain so I said fuck that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

@Aeroknow how’s your back doing buddy?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> Today's edible of the day is *Pumpkin SpAce cookies*.
> 
> View attachment 4726962
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2020)

Morning everyone....hope everyone slept well......best wishes to my northern neighbor I saw on the news this morning your fine people are getting hit with more wintery crap.....stay safe up there and warm.....

Woke up this morning at a crisp 42F todays high mid to lower 60's as the sun might come out later this afternoon....

After watching the game, brought in the 7 dwarfs for a little dwarf therapy, plus it gives them a chance to get warm and stretch they're tiny little legs...

Welp time to hit the shop, and answer a couple of email, see if I can help these people get they're hot rods running...

Coffee is up, nice and hot.....you know where everything else is.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 28, 2020)

0/12


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> 0/12


A fucking phallus photo famine
~edit~ and the other leading brand


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

barbie calls it diamond water, I’m like hmm mmm dig those diamonds baby cause that’s all I’ve got


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Aeroknow how’s your back doing buddy?


No good. Only drugs that help are ibuprofen and alcohol and i try not to start drinking(beer) until around noon. The sciatica is getting worse and worse. Can’t even hardly wipe my ass in the morning. Super hard to put sock and shoe on my right foot in the morning. Some serious bullshit. I can’t even drive 10 min now without dealing with some serious pain and also destroys me later.
How are you though? How did that procedure go? You better?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> These women are awesome athletes with a killer instinct. The convenient thing about watching a lot of these ufc women's bouts is that I don't have to stop the fight and switch to porn in order to masturbate. Enjoy!


Chicks like these can clench their butt cheeks and rip your dick off!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Chicks like these can clench their butt cheeks and rip your dick off!


That's exactly what they'd do after I used my fav pick up line - "My dick just died, mind if a bury it in your ass?" Then maybe by a little ground-and-pound, and finish me off with a rear naked choke


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 28, 2020)

Somebody over in the politics section has left us, he finally did choke on a dick.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 28, 2020)

Forecasting 90 tomorrow if so that breaks record of 89


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Forecasting 90 tomorrow if so that breaks record of 89


Trade ya, just gonna hit 70 tomorrow with a north wind?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Trade ya, just gonna hit 70 tomorrow with a north wind?


39°


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 39°


Oh shit...44f here...tomorrow pushing 70f, by weekend mid 70s, we are supposed to be under 80 all weekend and next week for a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh shit...44f here...tomorrow pushing 70f, by weekend mid 70s, we are supposed to be under 80 all weekend and next week for a bit.


Only gonna be 70° in the house for the next 6 months. I actually love the cold......but I also love coming in to the hot house from outside. Easily can get the fire to bring it up to 80's or higher even when it's very cold out. But usually run it about 65° - 70°.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Only gonna be 70° in the house for the next 6 months. I actually love the cold......but I also love coming in to the hot house from outside. Easily can get the fire to bring it up to 80's or higher even when it's very cold out. But usually run it about 65° - 70°.


Dude your about as bad as me at this point. Space tomatoes are good, little beer helps....js...

Be safe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude your about as bad as me at this point. Space tomatoes are good, little beer helps....js...
> 
> Be safe.


Yup space tomatoes are good


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yup space tomatoes are good


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 29, 2020)

Did somebody say hot rods? What kind of machines we talking about?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

@Aeroknow the nerve burns didn’t help and just caused pain. I’m not really sure what can be done for our backs brother. Do you have to rock side to side too? Screw socks lol I wear some croc leather loafers lol slip those bitches on and I’m ready to walk to the kitchen.
I got a walker to use but somehow I forgot I’ve got a BROKEN ARM! That didn’t work at all.
@kelly4 who got their ticket punched? I see someone begging rollitup for their membership back lol
Biden and that dickhead are going to both be in Tampa today. We’re I only a fly.
Oh yeah, it’s still hovering around 90 here but by Halloween it’s supposed to be in the 80s *shivers*


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Aeroknow the nerve burns didn’t help and just caused pain. I’m not really sure what can be done for our backs brother. Do you have to rock side to side too? Screw socks lol I wear some croc leather loafers lol slip those bitches on and I’m ready to walk to the kitchen.
> I got a walker to use but somehow I forgot I’ve got a BROKEN ARM! That didn’t work at all.
> @kelly4 who got their ticket punched? I see someone begging rollitup for their membership back lol
> Biden and that dickhead are going to both be in Tampa today. We’re I only a fly.
> Oh yeah, it’s still hovering around 90 here but by Halloween it’s supposed to be in the 80s *shivers*


Guess rocking is common. 

Think after some healing time the nerves will numb a bit?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Guess rocking is common.
> 
> Think after some healing time the nerves will numb a bit?


I’m not sure. I would think a burned nerve would be dead but hellifiknow lol doesn’t feel like anything happened now that the initial procedure pain is gone. Perhaps they didn’t get them? Idk just jumping through dr hoops I guess.
If I have to be still for even a minute, it’s too long. I rock and shift almost constantly. Driving or riding in a vehicle is next to impossible.
Oh well, dr has to pump up the pain meds for sure.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh haha get this, I forgot to tell you guys and the nerve burns made me think of it.
At the drs there’s all those posters on the walls right? Well one of them is something that says as well as pain block, it improves emotions. Dr came in, he’s a cool young guy, and I said idk wtf that is but give it to me if it helps your mood too! He laughed at me and I said what kind of bs is that? He said they claim it helps your emotions by helping your pain and we both had a big giggle so much for truth in advertising.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m not sure. I would think a burned nerve would be dead but hellifiknow lol doesn’t feel like anything happened now that the initial procedure pain is gone. Perhaps they didn’t get them? Idk just jumping through dr hoops I guess.
> If I have to be still for even a minute, it’s too long. I rock and shift almost constantly. Driving or riding in a vehicle is next to impossible.
> Oh well, dr has to pump up the pain meds for sure.


Well I hope time will help with the nerves. 

When I first broke my back I would even shift from foot to foot while standing......even laying down hurt.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I hope time will help with the nerves.
> 
> When I first broke my back I would even shift from foot to foot while standing......even laying down hurt.


Heck yeah, I’ve not been without pain for, eh, 30 years I guess.
What happened to your back?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Heck yeah, I’ve not been without pain for, eh, 30 years I guess.
> What happened to your back?


Car accident. 3 broken vert and 2 ruptured discs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Aeroknow the nerve burns didn’t help and just caused pain. I’m not really sure what can be done for our backs brother. Do you have to rock side to side too? Screw socks lol I wear some croc leather loafers lol slip those bitches on and I’m ready to walk to the kitchen.
> I got a walker to use but somehow I forgot I’ve got a BROKEN ARM! That didn’t work at all.
> @kelly4 who got their ticket punched? I see someone begging rollitup for their membership back lol
> Biden and that dickhead are going to both be in Tampa today. We’re I only a fly.
> Oh yeah, it’s still hovering around 90 here but by Halloween it’s supposed to be in the 80s *shivers*


That sucks. I’m sorry for you.
My dad had that done ontop of everything else they’ll try and it always made it worse
He has to use a walker and has some sort of pain injecting contraption.
I know what you mean by having to rock back and forth, the only thing like that I got going in is when driving. I have to continually shift my butt cheeks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Car accident. 3 broken vert and 2 ruptured discs.


Ouch. What did they do about it?
I had my first knee surgery at 17 after I tore it up.
At 22 I broke my femur in five places and severed my ankle joint.
So yeah I reckon 30 years lol I played way too hard.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That sucks. I’m sorry for you.
> My dad had that done ontop of everything else they’ll try and it always made it worse
> He has to use a walker and has some sort of pain injecting contraption.
> I know what you mean by having to rock back and forth, the only thing like that I got going in is when driving. I have to continually shift my butt cheeks.


I look like I’m autistic or something the way I rock lol like Rainman.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ouch. What did they do about it?
> I had my first knee surgery at 17 after I tore it up.
> At 22 I broke my femur in five places and severed my ankle joint.
> So yeah I reckon 30 years lol I played way too hard.



Ouch!
Remind me not to play games with you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ouch!
> Remind me not to play games with you.


lol I don’t take any more dares.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2020)

Morning everyone......looks like my northern partner is finally getting out of the state of deep freeze...especially as Zeta is pulling east....

well we have clear skies and a brisk 45F this morning, high just bellow 70f today.....

Coffee is hot and ready.....you know where everything else is....off to ck the 7 dwarves, give a snack to momma dog and daddy dog....and off to the shop to start paying my end of the month bills....it's a love hate relationship with that btw

BBL

GWN good to see ya back.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ouch. What did they do about it?
> I had my first knee surgery at 17 after I tore it up.
> At 22 I broke my femur in five places and severed my ankle joint.
> So yeah I reckon 30 years lol I played way too hard.


Pretty much nothing.......I got the "here take these if it hurts and take these if you really need more" I call those pills "dumb and dumber" fuck that I don't like pills.....so had to figure it out myself. Did pt, chiropractor......keeping healthy, hydrated and inversion makes all the difference. I'd rather have some pain compared to the stupid pills.

The back was that time......I've been broken many times. I have a lot of scars.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I don’t take any more dares.


LOL I can make that!


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Trade ya, just gonna hit 70 tomorrow with a north wind?


We got lows in 40’s a couple days next week. High of 75 tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We got lows in 40’s a couple days next week. High of 75 tomorrow


we're that now.....low to mid 40 at night....think today we might just hit 70.....think this weekend forcast Halloween high is 77, but the low will be in the upper 40's


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2020)

Kinda stoned on edibles this morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

Snow is supposed to start in a few hrs.


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 29, 2020)

Good afternoon

49 here, will be warm enough soon for a ride!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> we're that now.....low to mid 40 at night....think today we might just hit 70.....think this weekend forcast Halloween high is 77, but the low will be in the upper 40's


Well we made it


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Well we made it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That sucks. I’m sorry for you.
> My dad had that done ontop of everything else they’ll try and it always made it worse
> He has to use a walker and has some sort of pain injecting contraption.
> I know what you mean by having to rock back and forth, the only thing like that I got going in is when driving. I have to continually shift my butt cheeks.


My back is uninjured. However late in a 750- mile day (max speed 60) in the saddle of my bike, it was ok whose turn? Right or left sitzfleisch?


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 29, 2020)

Good evening.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Good evening.


(tips hat)
Afternoon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> GWN good to see ya back.....


Good to be back - 1 week ferry ride, 1 week driving like crazy to
stay ahead of a snow storm in the Rockies.
I can finally breath again!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap....


Yes. Very steamy. Supposed to be better tomorrow and for at least a week. Lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 29, 2020)

Will a Digital Clamp Meter be okay to test what wattage my equipment is pulling from the wall?


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Will a Digital Clamp Meter be okay to test what wattage my equipment is pulling from the wall?


t
It will give you amperage, you'd need to do the math. There is a Kill A Watt meter that goes inline and measures it.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> t
> It will give you amperage, you'd need to do the math. There is a Kill A Watt meter that goes inline and measures it.


Thanks, I was just being a cheap arse I guess, killawatt meter it is then.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Will a Digital Clamp Meter be okay to test what wattage my equipment is pulling from the wall?


I bought a $15 meter from Amazon. It’s been useful and entertaining in this time of seeking odd and solitary entertainments. Brand “Kuman”. Resolution 0.1 watt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

2"-4" just went to 4"-6"! Gonna be wet and heavy too!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 2"-4" just went to 4"-6"! Gonna be wet and heavy too!


I’ve always liked’m wet and heavy


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2020)

darmit you beat me to it.........


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve always liked’m wet and heavy


That's better than the diaper joke I almost said.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

I want to change my username to kemosabe.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I want to change my username to kemosabe.


THIS is why #neomod2020


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

And it starts. 3"-4" out there now. 19° tonight......more snow beginning of next week.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

National Cat Day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> National Cat Day!


I like cats.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like cats.....


Wtheck is that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Also, vagina


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wtheck is that?


Fisher. Usually called fisher cats. Badass fucker's that give no fucks ever! 








Fisher Cats: Tough Guys of the Weasel World


Fisher cats aren't actually cats, but cat-sized members of the weasel family, and their favorite snack is — yikes — the porcupine.




animals.howstuffworks.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fisher. Usually called fisher cats. Badass fucker's that give no fucks ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparkee says he doesn’t fight, he just sleeps...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sparkee says he doesn’t fight, he just sleeps...
> View attachment 4729092


Cool cat!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool cat!


He’s a little guy. He’s been in quarantine. Let him out yesterday and he took off like a banshee and then he came running right back to me in the bedroom. I think he liked being in quarantine with me.
Currently


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s a little guy. He’s been in quarantine. Let him out yesterday and he took off like a banshee and then he came running right back to me in the bedroom. I think he liked being in quarantine with me.
> Currently
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729113


LOL my wife had a indoor cat that always wanted to go out.....everytime she did she'd get about 5' from the door and freeze in her tracks. One day I picked her up and she literally crapped on me. LOL that cat was awesome....miss her.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL my wife had a indoor cat that always wanted to go out.....everytime she did she'd get about 5' from the door and freeze in her tracks. One day I picked her up and she literally crapped on me. LOL that cat was awesome....miss her.


We have three and they’re all indoor cats. There’s one who will get out every now and then but all you have to do is shake the cat food container and she comes running.
He got sick from a lizard that came into one of the porches.
The tripod cat, we call her three speed, is the fastest of all of them but she has no desire to go out into the great big world. Too many creatures out here to eat them. We’ve got owls as big as dogs who would swoop down on them in a heartbeat.


----------



## J.Heke.NZ (Oct 30, 2020)

I wanna know
how the fuk some of you come up with your names!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We have three and they’re all indoor cats. There’s one who will get out every now and then but all you have to do is shake the cat food container and she comes running.
> He got sick from a lizard that came into one of the porches.
> The tripod cat, we call her three speed, is the fastest of all of them but she has no desire to go out into the great big world. Too many creatures out here to eat them. We’ve got owls as big as dogs who would swoop down on them in a heartbeat.


We had a tripod as well. I miss her. She was a really good cat.

We used to have 6 cats. We're down to 2 and after this morning, I think we're down to one. My stepdaughter moved to Colorado and this morning she called saying she was taking kitty to the vet.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We had a tripod as well. I miss her. She was a really good cat.
> 
> We used to have 6 cats. We're down to 2 and after this morning, I think we're down to one. My stepdaughter moved to Colorado and this morning she called saying she was taking kitty to the vet.
> 
> SH420


Noooooo
Well brother it is national cat day. Hit the local pound and get you a two for one deal like I did. We went to get one cat. We fell in love with two of them.

The guy doing the paperwork asked about the dog we adopted from them. I stated he had passed at 13 years old. Made me cry a bit. The guy said I’m so sorry, what can I do? I said give me two cats for the price of one. Guess what? I got two for one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

J.Heke.NZ said:


> I wanna know
> how the fuk some of you come up with your names!


My dog Sunny Boy


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

J.Heke.NZ said:


> I wanna know
> how the fuk some of you come up with your names!


I flipped a coin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2020)

J.Heke.NZ said:


> I wanna know
> how the fuk some of you come up with your names!


I used a mathematical equation


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2020)

morning ladies and gents

it's a nice 45F this morning with a light wind.....high today 70F and clear skies

seems l might be able to bring out the telescope this evening.......plus a little beer and tomatoes...

anyway off to work to pay some bills and collect some dinero......

Coffee is hot, fresh stuff..........


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 30, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

J.Heke.NZ said:


> I wanna know
> how the fuk some of you come up with your names!


The name chose me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2020)

Ran across these about the WTC debris recovery site at Fresh Kills, NY. which I had never seen.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 30, 2020)

Good evening everyone.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2020)

There was actually a very scientific formula to determine my user name here...it involved several penises and a Ouija board


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> There was actually a very scientific formula to determine my user name here...it involved several penises and a Ouija board


Pics or it didn’t happen




























Vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

I want a new profile picture @sunni
I want to be called kemosabae now and this for my new profile picture.
Can you help me please
Or delete my account
hehehe


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4729496


Nurse, hand me a pencil...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nurse, hand me a pencil...


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nurse, hand me a pencil...


Isn't that the truth lol.


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

Never thought I'd see this in the LA times.








25 stoner-approved gifts cannabis enthusiasts will actually use


Our cannabis gift guide has the best edibles, supplies, and resources to delight your favorite weed fans this 2020 holiday season.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 30, 2020)

Broomsticks at the ready


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2020)

Been watching the Karate Kid reboot on Netflix, it’s called Cobra Kai.


Now I wanna kick someone’s ass...lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

Vote!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Been watching the Karate Kid reboot on Netflix, it’s called Cobra Kai.
> 
> 
> Now I wanna kick someone’s ass...lol


Did they base it on the commercial?


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Vote!


Now that's a cover.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

J.Heke.NZ said:


> I wanna know
> how the fuk some of you come up with your names!


Some stupid ass name generator


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 31, 2020)

I never slept for a long long time over 10 years, it was a chemical reaction ha


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning.


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2020)

R.I.P 
*Sir Sean Connery has died at the age of 90, his family has said.* 

Sean Connery 











His radicals have been eliminated. He has been freed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes very sad.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

That sucks, the world just lost a shitload of cool.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

We got rear ended by a teenager in a cheerleader outfit yesterday.

I think driver’s tests are a joke.

I think kids need to drive to work or whatever but I think hey should be restricted until at least 18.

I think if a kid can join the services at 18 they should be able to drink.

In Europe kids can drink before they can drive in all reality. I think we should adopt that way of thought. They should learn what alcohol does to them before they can get behind the wheel.

I think marijuana should grow on trees in the wild


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> think marijuana should grow on trees in the wild


 It Does.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> It Does.
> View attachment 4730044


If only the they were in the wild lol.

I was tripping with 2 of my cousins one time in Ohio and were we walk a creek bed. I sat down in a boulder, while Andy and Jeff went off to piss.

As I sat there I thought hey there should be wild dope growing around here. I looked down and marijuana was growing up around my boulder. I thought it was a hallucination but it was real. There was black plastic and other signs of an old grow around the area.

Of course we were tripping hard and didn’t really think of age of the buds or if they were mature or not when we took them home to dry. Not bad smoke at all if I remember correctly. That was probably 35 years and 300 hits of acid ago so I’m really happy just to have any memories left


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We got rear ended by a teenager in a cheerleader outfit yesterday.
> 
> I think driver’s tests are a joke.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the accident.













Start a riot and demand free weed and booze on every corner.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sorry about the accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you go about this? Pitch forks and torches? Cause that’s about all I can think of.
Wife killed 9 trees I had in about the 7th week of flower so we’ve been screwed. And there’s no way in hell I’ll pay dispensary prices. That’s fuckn criminal offense you ask me, $58 an eight now.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How would you go about this? Pitch forks and torches? Cause that’s about all I can think of.
> Wife killed 9 trees I had in about the 7th week of flower so we’ve been screwed. And there’s no way in hell I’ll pay dispensary prices. That’s fuckn criminal offense you ask me, $58 an eight now.
> View attachment 4730056


Drop by, I'll hook you up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok 2020 is officially fucked









Salt Life co-founder arrested after teen found dead in Florida hotel room


A Florida man and co-founder of the popular Salt Life brand was arrested Friday after an 18-year-old Columbia County woman was found dead inside a South Florida hotel.



www.wfla.com


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Drop by, I'll hook you up.


Dude if only, I’m smoking roaches in my bong.
I’m medical you know. Idk wtf patients can do to help themselves with their own medication in this state other than bend over. $189 to mj dr every 7 months and $75 to the great state of criminality every year. And then these prices and you can’t grow. Compassionate care my ass.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

Morning fam. My dumbass decides to go fishing, thinking it’s not going to be that windy. Blowing bout 25 and white capping so I took a stroll instead. @mysunnyboy I got you. I’m closer than @raratt. Lol

Not complaining. It is 65 with that wind. Nice and cool


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2020)

As If the Platypus Couldn’t Get Any Weirder


Turns out that platypuses have been hiding yet another odd feature: THEY CAN FREAKIN’ GLOW IN THE DARK.




gizmodo.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> It Does.
> View attachment 4730044


I have that pic of double JJ on my PC too... it brings me great joy


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. My dumbass decides to go fishing, thinking it’s not going to be that windy. Blowing bout 25 and white capping so I took a stroll instead. @mysunnyboy I got you. I’m closer than @raratt. Lol
> 
> Not complaining. It is 65 with that wind. Nice and cool
> 
> View attachment 4730088View attachment 4730089


I thought that was snow on the ground.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2020)

I like pine trees.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Drop by, I'll hook you up.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> snow


What’s that


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sparkee says he doesn’t fight, he just sleeps...
> View attachment 4729092


My daughters cat moved in with me. She decided she didn’t want to coexist with the dog anymore.
great cat. Not crazy and does her business outside. No litter box. She visits outside for a few hours but is definitely an inside cat.





If it wasn’t for her, there would be no pussy in the house


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. My dumbass decides to go fishing, thinking it’s not going to be that windy. Blowing bout 25 and white capping so I took a stroll instead. @mysunnyboy I got you. I’m closer than @raratt. Lol
> 
> Not complaining. It is 65 with that wind. Nice and cool
> 
> View attachment 4730088View attachment 4730089


I had no idea, other than pain, which I thought was normal and from the rear ending, that it was gonna get chilly.
Mrs went to the beach the day before yesterday and she said it was windy and choppy but warm. It was 53 when I woke up this morning. I’m not a winter fan.
Can you believe the salt life guy? Wtf.
Did you catch anything? I miss fishn. Are the snook hanging around?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s that


I'll send you some. It's still here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughters cat moved in with me. She decided she didn’t want to coexist with the dog anymore.
> great cat. Not crazy and does her business outside. No litter box. She visits outside for a few hours but is definitely an inside cat.
> 
> 
> ...


Aww she looks like Sparkee. He got sick from a lizard, is she a hunter?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll send you some. It's still here.


Noooooooo


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2020)

what a crazyyyyyyyyyyyyy week.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had no idea, other than pain, which I thought was normal and from the rear ending, that it was gonna get chilly.
> Mrs went to the beach the day before yesterday and she said it was windy and choppy but warm. It was 53 when I woke up this morning. I’m not a winter fan.
> Can you believe the salt life guy? Wtf.
> Did you catch anything? I miss fishn. Are the snook hanging around?


Yeah weather has been crazy. Was 93 Thursday. I’m definitely a cool weather guy. Being from the Midwest. No fish, gave up after bout 30 mins. And took my stroll. Lol. Never caught a snook. I’m pretty sure those are further south. Your area, not so much mine. I saw that this morning about salt life guy. Crazy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Aww she looks like Sparkee. He got sick from a lizard, is she a hunter?


Oh yes. Birds/bats. Brought a bat inside the house. Lol. Lizards, loves lizards


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Noooooooo


Oh it's no problem......I'm getting more in a few days. I think they are lying when they say it's going to hit 40° today.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> what a crazyyyyyyyyyyyyy week.


Tonight is Halloween! I hope you have a good one.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tonight is Halloween! I hope you have a good one.


Grandkids are stopping by here this evening to go out in our neighborhood. At least I can get some pics of them, wish I could get some big hugs though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh yes. Birds/bats. Brought a bat inside the house. Lol. Lizards, loves lizards


Well if she gets a serious case of the poops, it’s from a lizard probably. Who knew.

My buddy in Germany has one that brings her mice every day. And always where she’ll step on them. She said it’s because he loves me lol mine stay in the house, I don’t want that kind of love.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

@anyone
How in the hell can I put a picture in my status?
Or signature?
I changed my mind and thanks to @jerryb73 I’d like to change my username to kemosabebatmasterson
Can you tell I watch old westerns on Saturday?
New shirt
Blue wave for my status yo


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @anyone
> How in the hell can I put a picture in my status?
> Or signature?
> I changed my mind and thanks to @jerryb73 I’d like to change my username to kemosabebatmasterson
> ...


Lol at old westerns. My buddy in Palatka loves them. Nice shirt


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol at old westerns. My buddy in Palatka loves them. Nice shirt


Good fishing there


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good fishing there


Good for getting ripped and eating good food. Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Good for getting ripped and eating good food. Lol


Sounds like my house lol



Edit: it’s byow around here sad clown


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tonight is Halloween! I hope you have a good one.


Trifecta. Hallowe’en, blue moon, time change.

And this was the year of Comet Neomod.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Trifecta. Hallowe’en, blue moon, time change.
> 
> And this was the year of Comet Neomod.


Neo Mod.......looks like it's written in the stars....


----------



## Steve French (Oct 31, 2020)

This Carlin bit has been coming to my mind a lot recently.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Oregon may become the first state to legalize 'magic' mushroom therapy on Election Day


Oregonians will vote on the legalization of psilocybin, the psychedelic ingredient in "magic" mushrooms.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Oregon may become the first state to legalize 'magic' mushroom therapy on Election Day
> 
> 
> Oregonians will vote on the legalization of psilocybin, the psychedelic ingredient in "magic" mushrooms.
> ...


I was thinking about growing mushies lately. I wanna try micro dosing for bipolar depression and anxiety


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I was thinking about growing mushies lately. I wanna try micro dosing for bipolar depression and anxiety


I just wanted to grow them for a good giggle, wife nixed that idea.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

Steve French said:


> This Carlin bit has been coming to my mind a lot recently.


I seen him in Jacksonville. Always liked him


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just wanted to grow them for a good giggle, wife nixed that idea.


If I grow some, I would probably grind into a powder and put them into gel caps...just tell your wife they’re homeopathic (insert random ailment here) pills...lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just wanted to grow them for a good giggle, wife nixed that idea.


They don’t seem very hard to grow. I’ve looked into it


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> They don’t seem very hard to grow. I’ve looked into it


With the pandemic, people have a lot of time on their hands, depression and anxiety, and just general boredom...

price of mushrooms doubled since march


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> They don’t seem very hard to grow. I’ve looked into it


From spores it is a hassle I think, but you can buy a "live" brick that already has the mycelium in it.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> From spores it is a hassle I think, but you can buy a "live" brick that already has the mycelium in it.


Happen to know any reputable sites that ship to the US?


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Happen to know any reputable sites that ship to the US?


I just searched for them and found a few sites, didn't bookmark them. Edit: someone might know in the psychedelics thread.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I was thinking about growing mushies lately. I wanna try micro dosing for bipolar depression and anxiety


I've only very rarely used them in the last 10 years........before that a bunch of times but for fun. But always felt like a better person.......for a long time after, weeks, maybe months. I like lower doses.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Hallucinatory Substances


Everything but marijuana, discuss LSD, mushrooms etc.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Happen to know any reputable sites that ship to the US?


I’ve never bought any. Wouldn’t even know a good price. This chick on TikTok grows some beautiful ones. I’ll post a vid if I can find.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2020)

He got 90 year sentence in Florida in 1988 for pot.....  .....still serving out his time.

*Advocates for reforms in drug-crime sentencing say Richard DeLisi, 71, is the longest-serving prisoner convicted of marijuana-related offenses.*









Release sought for country's longest-serving marijuana convict sentenced in Polk


Advocates for reforms in drug-crime sentencing say Richard DeLisi, 71, is the longest-serving prisoner convicted of marijuana-related offenses.




www.theledger.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Good morning 
What time is it? Kinda cool never having to actually turn a clock back anymore. Everything changes itself these days.
Have I mentioned I love Peaches?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning
> What time is it? Kinda cool never having to actually turn a clock back anymore. Everything changes itself these days.
> Have I mentioned I love Peaches?


In before @Aeroknow 





SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> In before @Aeroknow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Presidents oh yeah
Peaches come from a can they were put there by a man in a factory down tooooown


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The Presidents oh yeah
> Peaches come from a can they were put there by a man in a factory down tooooown


If I had my little way...I'd eat peaches everyday.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> If I had my little way...I'd eat peaches everyday.....


Hey eat a peach


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2020)

Morning fam. Well AC back on. 80+ today. Tomorrow high 62 low 40’s


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Well AC back on. 80+ today. Tomorrow high 62 low 40’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are at the slippers and sweats in the morning, flops and shorts in the afternoon time of year. We get about a 40 degree temp swing.

The bottom is about to drop out shortly though.


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Well AC back on. 80+ today. Tomorrow high 62 low 40’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you could move to Florida. Oh wait


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Sir Sean Connery has died at the age of 90, his family has said. *


There was really only ever one Bond...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Maybe you could move to Florida. Oh wait


AMEN


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

I need a pair of slippers



https://spiritual-hippie.com/collections/winsnbogo1?fbclid=IwAR0UISX_V9m_3kyTb7Sh-9ebKhvNUajVKsnVjgEyuBoe4YCYzQ_ogl9Dnts


----------



## Oakiey (Nov 1, 2020)

Good afternoon

Just got through feeding with some special smurfberry juice, I made it was a magic blue crystals.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Just got through feeding with some special smurfberry juice, I made it was a magic blue crystals.
> 
> ...


aka Miracle Grow  ( I recognize the spoon, lol)


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> aka Miracle Grow  ( I recognize the spoon, lol)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Just got through feeding with some special smurfberry juice, I made it was a magic blue crystals.
> 
> ...


I was waiting for 


























_Vagine 




_


----------



## Oakiey (Nov 1, 2020)

It's working


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4731212
> 
> It's working


I use to buy a box every year for outdoors...It's good stuff, I don't care what anyone says!!


----------



## Oakiey (Nov 2, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2020)

My baby starts prek tomorrow


----------



## Oakiey (Nov 2, 2020)

Our youngest two grandkids started this year....

It's been so lonely. We had only babysitted for 14 years...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

sunni said:


> My baby starts prek tomorrow


Already?!


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Already?!


Yup turns 5 in May


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone know what kind of bees produce milk?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Anyone know what kind of bees produce milk?


Boo bees


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Boo bees


Hell ya brother


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm a big boo bee supporter...who am I kidding, I support them all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2020)

I like boo bees!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> There was really only ever one Bond...
> View attachment 4730834


Given his lifestyle, I'm surprised he hit 90. Well done!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> View attachment 4731212
> 
> It's working


What's working? The focus on your camera?


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's working? The focus on your camera?


Nope...


----------



## Oakiey (Nov 2, 2020)

If I had the money for a good camera I'd buy something else.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2020)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone had a wonder celebration over the weekend......we got one more tonight in a celebration of the dead...

welp 51F this morning high gonna hit 75F this afternoon with a light north wind......and we still have no rain insight.......

overall the outdoor garden is doing pretty good and the indoor experiement as always is surprising me.....

coffee is hot and ready....you know where everything is......


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey look it's snowing!


----------



## Oakiey (Nov 3, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2020)

Yep and announced.....coffee is hot and ready...for those who wanna a cup or a warm up.....be careful of the cookie jar...

51f degrees this morning....feels good....gonna just barely hit 80f today

spent a little time last night getting some dwarf therapy last night.....little bugger are getting there....and for oddities I still can't phanthom...they also like beer.....not my fault.....got up went to the restroom, came back my beer was knocked over and all you saw was wagging little tales.....and they are also eating hard food now......time to pickup some baby gates.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2020)

A Lebanese artist created an inspiring statue out of glass and rubble from the Beirut port explosion


Hayat Nazer doesn't remember a time when Lebanon was at peace. But she has learned to channel her grief and pain into beautiful works of art.




www.cnn.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2020)

Perhaps the Presidency can be decided between Trump and Obama in a friendly game of HORSE...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2020)

Go vote


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Go vote View attachment 4732994


Did @Karah take the pic?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Go vote View attachment 4732994



That _is_ Karah


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

Morning everyone from Tejas....

gonna be 80F today, this morning it was a cool brisk 48F

coffee is up and ready........


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

What ever happened to a gradual transition into fall?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> What ever happened to a gradual transition into fall?
> View attachment 4733666


One way the Mojave and the Gold Country correspond is the pair of very short intervals between the two seasons. Spring here was on a Tuesday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> What ever happened to a gradual transition into fall?
> View attachment 4733666


It’s been 53, 78, 53, 65 the last 4 mornings at the same time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

LOL snow on the ground this last week.....now 50° today and 60's almost 70° by the end of the week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't think my hangover wants me to adult today.....ugh...

it was worth it, got mauled by dwarven cuteness........and then of course @DarkWeb got me going on the carnitas, so I just had to make mine on the grill last night.....with cilantro, pico de gallo, and sour cream..........


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I don't think my hangover wants me to adult today.....ugh...
> 
> it was worth it, got mauled by dwarven cuteness........and then of course @DarkWeb got me going on the carnitas, so I just had to make mine on the grill last night.....with cilantro, pico de gallo, and sour cream..........


Good stuff! Happy there's leftover's


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

yeah I didn't mind the mauling of cuteness......turned off the BS on the TV, kicked on Pandora........


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good stuff! Happy there's leftover's


I brought my leftover in today here at work.....still had plenty.....instead of a pulled pork, I did sliced....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I brought my leftover in today here at work.....still had plenty.....instead of a pulled pork, I did sliced....


Nice. I did mine like the recipe said. Pulled it then on a baking sheet under the broiler to crisp it up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice. I did mine like the recipe said. Pulled it then on a baking sheet under the broiler to crisp it up.


I cooked mine on the grill till almost done, then I sliced it, then put it back on the cast iron skillet for mine to crisp up a little with some chopped onion I had left over from making the gallo.......turned out pretty good....I know momma budman like it...


----------



## Oakiey (Nov 4, 2020)

Good mornings


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

*drooling*


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2020)

WI just went blue! @420God , did you do this? Nice...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2020)

‘How to roll a joint’ Google searches spike in NJ after marijuana legalized


The dopes. New Jerseyans legalized recreational marijuana Tuesday — then spent the rest of the night Googling “how to roll a joint,” online data shows. There was a 2,800% increase in a search…




nypost.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> ‘How to roll a joint’ Google searches spike in NJ after marijuana legalized
> 
> 
> The dopes. New Jerseyans legalized recreational marijuana Tuesday — then spent the rest of the night Googling “how to roll a joint,” online data shows. There was a 2,800% increase in a search…
> ...


"I still have 3 joints rolled" LOL like no one knows how.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> What ever happened to a gradual transition into fall?
> View attachment 4733666


This year looks like it turned into Thursday. Thanks 2020


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2020)

nope




No fucking way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Just saw this on the news.....you can still vote. https://berngallery.com/pipe-classic-qualifier/


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL looks like the next grizzly man. Dumbass.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2020)

253 - 214


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 253 - 214


Raises hand like Horshack

Ooh ooh!1! Answer is 39


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 253 - 214


Nevada is really close.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nevada is really close.


I looked it up it’s still like 4hours each way


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I looked it up it’s still like 4hours each way


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


>


I drive for fuel economy/range. What Hunter S. did somewhere around Barstow (with a 9mpg car, I’m not dinging the drugs) is just morally wrong.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I looked it up it’s still like 4hours each way


Google said 3 hr 18 min, I bet I could do it in 2:45.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Google said 3 hr 18 min, I bet I could do it in 2:45.


Oh if I pegged it I could beat that. My Honda is capable of 250% of my chosen quarter-impulse, Mr. Sulu.

But I’d hate myself for a month.

I get a bigger thrill of seeing over 50 mpg and it ain’t a hybrid!

Course, before reformulation of CA’s gas, my ‘92 Civic VX would average 60.
In summer, 54 (90%) was the hard limit, providing evidence that the state-mandated fuel had 10% trash atoms in it like oxygen and nitrogen.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh if I pegged it I could beat that. My Honda is capable of 250% of my chosen quarter-impulse, Mr. Sulu.
> 
> But I’d hate myself for a month.
> 
> ...


If I pegged my Challenger I could go to jail...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> If I pegged my Challenger I could go to jail...


If I pegged you, longer sentence


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> If I pegged my Challenger I could go to jail...


If flames don't come out the pipes it ain't shit!


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

Green wave:


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> If flames don't come out the pipes it ain't shit!


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Green wave:
> View attachment 4733928


There's an old saying go west my son. Well sure Gandalf said it once.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


>


1/4 mile in about the time it takes to say “wait wut”


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I drive for fuel economy/range. What Hunter S. did somewhere around Barstow (with a 9mpg car, I’m not dinging the drugs) is just morally wrong.


_“The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge. And I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon. Probably at the next gas station.”_
― Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _“The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge. And I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon. Probably at the next gas station.”_
> ― Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


I always enjoyed wishing my professional acquaintances a “happy ether”


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Google said 3 hr 18 min, I bet I could do it in 2:45.


2:59, you're on! LOL ahh my misspent youth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

Morning everyone..........

High 50's this morning and a nice thick fog hitting this fine morning.......gonna hit the lower 80's this afternoon.....maybe a little warmer with the dew point rising....

Coffee is up and hot....made a fresh pot......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone..........
> 
> High 50's this morning and a nice thick fog hitting this fine morning.......gonna hit the lower 80's this afternoon.....maybe a little warmer with the dew point rising....
> 
> Coffee is up and hot....made a fresh pot......


Same temperatures as us. It's supposed to be like this throughout the weekend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same temperatures as us. It's supposed to be like this throughout the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4734573


Yeah about a week worth of warmth. Ha say that 3 times fast!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same temperatures as us. It's supposed to be like this throughout the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4734573


nice...that temp is our lows for the moment, it's gonna be in the lower 80's to uppers 80 in the region I'm in.......think the coast been is gonna be in the mid 80's.....great fishing weather if I ever get down there...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah about a week worth of warmth. Ha say that 3 times fast!


I'll take it! We're thinking of doing some mountain biking this weekend before the snow starts flying. 



BudmanTX said:


> nice...that temp is our lows for the moment, it's gonna be in the lower 80's to uppers 80 in the region I'm in.......think the coast been is gonna be in the mid 80's.....great fishing weather if I ever get down there...


What's the coldest temperatures you get? Ever seen snow?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's the coldest temperatures you get? Ever seen snow?


Coldest I've seen is 18F at night with an artic front...put primarily our cold tremp during winter 28 to 39F during the night, upper 40's during the day.....that if a hard cold front comes in, other than that....it will stay in the 40's most of the time. I've seen snow down here 3 times, ice storms maybe 4 times and that's about it.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Coldest I've seen is 18F at night with an artic front...put primarily our cold tremp during winter 28 to 39F during the night, upper 40's during the day.....that if a hard cold front comes in, other than that....it will stay in the 40's most of the time. I've seen snow down here 3 times, ice storms maybe 4 times and that's about it.....


That's shorts weather!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's shorts weather!


pretty much....think I don't change into jeans until late Jan early Feb......that usually when an artic front hits for us down here.......I remember one time I was fishing near Brownsville, nice mid 70's good gulf wind......came back up to where I'm at....freaking high 40's......


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty much....think I don't change into jeans until late Jan early Feb......that usually when an artic front hits for us down here.......I remember one time I was fishing near Brownsville, nice mid 70's good gulf wind......came back up to where I'm at....freaking high 40's......


I wore jeans and shoes this morning, probably change into flops and shorts this afternoon. Last 80's day for awhile today, 60's tomorrow forward.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wore jeans and shoes this morning, probably change into flops and shorts this afternoon. Last 80's day for awhile today, 60's tomorrow forward.


60's is not bad.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 60's is not bad.....


We have had a string of record high monthly average temps this year, so getting used to it is going to be tough.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

60° here now.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2020)

We're at 65.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Coldest I've seen is 18F at night with an artic front...put primarily our cold tremp during winter 28 to 39F during the night, upper 40's during the day.....that if a hard cold front comes in, other than that....it will stay in the 40's most of the time. I've seen snow down here 3 times, ice storms maybe 4 times and that's about it.....


-18 is about the same as our average temperature in January and February. You're not missing anything with the snow... carbogganing can be fun if you don't have snow tires.



raratt said:


> I wore jeans and shoes this morning, probably change into flops and shorts this afternoon. Last 80's day for awhile today, 60's tomorrow forward.


last week was winter coat and boots.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

we're sitting at 75f right now.....gonna be a nice day....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

I actually like driving in the snow.......ice sucks but love some snow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I actually like driving in the snow.......ice sucks but love some snow.


I hate driving in snow with other traffic around me. My old car was a front wheel drive nissan rogue. It was hella fun to go into snow covered parking lots, hit the gas then pull the hand brake and spin out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2020)

The Mrs is from S. Louisiana & had never seen snow so I immediately got transferred to Tok AK.
Dark the entire winter (according to her) and as I recall it hit in the -60's F that year.

She was not impressed to say the least!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2020)

Man Tries to Cook Chickens in Yellowstone Hot Spring, Gets Banned From Park


The man was ordered by a court to pay $1,200 after pleading guilty to multiple charges—including foot travel in a thermal area and violating closures and use limits.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Man Tries to Cook Chickens in Yellowstone Hot Spring, Gets Banned From Park
> 
> 
> The man was ordered by a court to pay $1,200 after pleading guilty to multiple charges—including foot travel in a thermal area and violating closures and use limits.
> ...


Everyone knows boiled chicken tastes like crap.....what was he thinking?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2020)

Lol! I was watching NBC, and when Trump came on to speak he was saying such bullshit that they had to cut away from him to give disclaimers, then just cut away entirely while he was still speaking. Never seen anything like that before...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2020)

My mail in ballot arrived today. It was mailed 10/24.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I was watching NBC, and when Trump came on to speak he was saying such bullshit that they had to cut away from him to give disclaimers, then just cut away entirely while he was still speaking. Never seen anything like that before...


I hope they don't cut away when the guys with the straight jacket come for him.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Everyone knows boiled chicken tastes like crap.....what was he thinking?



Perhaps he should have tried Sous Vide Chicken?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> Perhaps he should have tried Sous Vide Chicken?


Damn!! That's a conundrum


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 5, 2020)

Soooo who'd you guys vote for? The old white guy?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Soooo who'd you guys vote for? The old white guy?


Penis.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Soooo who'd you guys vote for? The old white guy?


The thin one...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4735010


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Called a Spanish Shawl. A Nudibranch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Called a Spanish Shawl. A Nudibranch.


Looks like one of my Pokémon guys  
Are there possible hurricanes this year? Look out Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Soooo who'd you guys vote for? The old white guy?


Not the Grim Reaper


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Soooo who'd you guys vote for? The old white guy?


Hahaha I voted for the winner.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2020)

For me personally this is shaping up to be the BEST DAY EVER !


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha I voted for the winner.


@Laughing Grass I’m laughing and dancing currently! I told you not to sweat it. GO JOE

P.S. I do have a disco ball in my kitchen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass I’m laughing and dancing currently! I told you not to sweat it. GO JOE
> 
> P.S. I do have a disco ball in my kitchen
> 
> View attachment 4735273View attachment 4735274


Has it been called for Joe? I'll bring the tunes.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has it been called for Joe? I'll bring the tunes.


I hope soon so I can stop watching cnn . They have this hbo max commercial on loop that is hitting a pitch that I can’t hardly take anymore ,let alone 5x’s every 30min .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I hope soon so I can stop watching cnn . They have this hbo max commercial on loop that is hitting a pitch that I can’t hardly take anymore ,let alone 5x’s every 30min .


He is “taking” Pennsylvania and George.
The airspace over his home is now restricted and Americans have called Trump a cab.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

@shrxhky420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

I fucking love tacos!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I fucking love tacos!


Stop making me hungry.




























Vagina


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

Think we'll hear anything today? 

I bet Trump resigns on Tuesday January 19th and Pence pardons him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I fucking love tacos!


the sixth food group.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think we'll hear anything today?
> 
> I bet Trump resigns on Tuesday January 19th and Pence pardons him.


There's talk he'll pardon himself 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's talk he'll pardon himself
> 
> SH420


I was gonna ask if he could legally do that, then realized it was a stupid question.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's talk he'll pardon himself
> 
> SH420


A big circle jerk


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna ask if he could legally do that, then realized it was a stupid question.


Legality is irrelevant in this administration.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Legality is irrelevant in this administration.


And they don’t have any morals so

oooops did I say that out loud?


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And they don’t have any morals so
> 
> oooops did I say that out loud?


Stormy can attest to that...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Stormy can attest to that...


Stooormy weather


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 6, 2020)

Newspapers say UK vaccine rolling out in December,


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2020)

Morning from Tejas....

Nice foggy morning, temp is 58F with a thick fog around.....gonna hit just bellow 80F this afternoon with clear skies....

TGIF

Fresh pot of café is ready.....anyone who needs a warm up....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2020)

Taco choice this morning...Charizo and egg......little bit of green sauce to wake up those taste buds...


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 6, 2020)

Afternoon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2020)

The whole election boils down to two choices.

Death or Taxes.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has it been called for Joe? I'll bring the tunes.


Nope it hasn't been called for him and I'm not exhaling until all the court challenges are over. I remember 2000.


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope it hasn't been called for him and I'm not exhaling until all the court challenges are over. I remember 2000.


Agreed. It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Agreed. It ain't over till it's over.


Bingo and I'm not about to let 2020 troll me again.


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bingo and I'm not about to let 2020 troll me again.


I'm not interested to see the opposition to freedom piss on anyone's boots.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

My boy Harry just topped 500k subs to his channel, so he celebrated with his fans in a 5 hour marathon freestyle session. He had to have made $20k easy during this session. Here he is getting two $500 donations in a row. In the comfort of his own home. Doing what he loves. I don't even think he's wearing pants...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My boy Harry just topped 500k subs to his channel, so he celebrated with his fans in a 5 hour marathon freestyle session. He had to have made $20k easy during this session. Here he is getting two $500 donations in a row. In the comfort of his own home. Doing what he loves. I don't even think he's wearing pants...


He kicks ass!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bingo and I'm not about to let 2020 troll me again.


I don't recall a US election ever being such big news in Canada. That's all anyone wants to talk about. It's even taken over the cp24 news page.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't recall a US election ever being such big news in Canada. That's all anyone wants to talk about. It's even taken over the cp24 news page.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735602


Back to normal with us, able to breathe, see avatar


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2020)

@Laughing Grass @cannabineer 








Bear cub apprehended at Canadian border, tries to cross with no documentation


Well, this is just adorable




www.kcra.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Back to normal with us, able to breathe, see avatar


Refreshing.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2020)

Hot damn, the bottom fell out. 
Hard freeze in the Mohiggity Desert Sunday thru Thursday nights.

It got windy today and will be like this for a coupla days. 

We had an unusually long interval of no to light winds, and look at the dust this evening.


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2020)

There is water falling from the sky, wtf?


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2020)

The Best Virtual Wine Tastings to Enjoy from Home Right Now


Wineries are finding new ways to safely share their newest bottles with consumers during the COVID-19 pandemic. Here are some of our favorite wineries offering virtual tastings, and how to participate.




www.foodandwine.com







WTF?

A Zoom wine tasting? How are you supposed to hit on the easy drunks at closing time?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4735933
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL this could be the start of the best cam show ever!


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 7, 2020)

Was worth the $6


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sigh, Dave Chappelle didn't even run.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

We had enough rain to wash most of the dust off my car. I told the wife it wasn't going to rain last night, which is why it rained, I think


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> We had enough rain to wash most of the dust off my car. I told the wife it wasn't going to rain last night, which is why it rained, I think


It got really wet here last night. It's looking like it's going to be a nice day today. Might wash my truck today. 
Lol

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It got really wet here last night. It's looking like it's going to be a nice day today. Might wash my truck today.
> Lol
> 
> SH420


Stop by after, you can wash mine also...lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2020)

Free to a good home.....1 slightly used Army entrenching tool.....answers too: "Oh Fuck, Not Again?"!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2020)

@doublejj 
Didn't you buy an electric trimming machine a few years back? If so, how efficient was it, etc? Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @doublejj
> Didn't you buy an electric trimming machine a few years back? If so, how efficient was it, etc? Thanks


we bought a trimpal dry trimmer. I think the buds look/smell better if dry trimmed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we bought a trimpal dry trimmer. I think the buds look/smell better if dry trimmed.
> View attachment 4736369


That beats off a lot of trichomes, no? Ever do a "high test" comparison between machine and hand trimmed?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That beats off a lot of trichomes, no? Ever do a "high test" comparison between machine and hand trimmed?


actually they are much more gentle than I thought they would be. I don't see any more trichomes in the shake bin than I do from the hand trimmers. We don't run them thru the machine for long time, just enough to knock off most of the big leaves. Every pound still gets hand trimmed...


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone remember the cinnamon bread in the pink cellophane wrapper? You'd make toast with it and the icing would melt into lava waiting for some skin to attach itself to? Just made a beer run and grabbed some cinnamon swirl bread which reminded me of it. I figure it would make excellent French toast.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It got really wet here last night. It's looking like it's going to be a nice day today. Might wash my truck today.
> Lol
> 
> SH420


I'll assume you were responsible for my hail storm!

I gave up and did this instead:


I even broke out my olla (which I rarely do)


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll assume you were responsible for my hail storm!
> 
> I gave up and did this instead:
> View attachment 4736490
> ...


My mouth is watering.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll assume you were responsible for my hail storm!
> 
> I gave up and did this instead:
> View attachment 4736490
> ...


Damn it, now I"M hungry...


----------



## The ODM (Nov 7, 2020)

Fucking bullshit Google is being a lame ass. Guess I'll try this account for awhile. How's everybody doing?


----------



## The ODM (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Stop by after, you can wash mine also...lol.


I'll wash your truck... I'm bored


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2020)

The ODM said:


> Fucking bullshit Google is being a lame ass. Guess I'll try this account for awhile. How's everybody doing?




Welcome to TnT!



Your entry for post of the day has been recorded.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll assume you were responsible for my hail storm!
> 
> I gave up and did this instead:
> View attachment 4736490
> ...


I'll bring the tortillas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

The ODM said:


> Fucking bullshit Google is being a lame ass. Guess I'll try this account for awhile. How's everybody doing?


Bye..


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Bye..


Ctrl Alt Del


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ctrl Alt Del


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4736653


Belly rub..works every time..


----------



## The ODM (Nov 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Bye..


Ok newbie been kicking over 10 years now, how's your shwag of space tomatoes treating you?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

The ODM said:


> Ok newbie been kicking over 10 years now, how's your shwag of space tomatoes treating you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

Ok there is a penis joke here somewhere?...


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok there is a penis joke here somewhere?...


No, 


















































Vagenis.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> No,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thumbs up..


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2020)

Frost warning for tonight, son picked all the tomatoes that were left. It was a bad year for my tomatoes, too much heat I guess. Bringing in the Boonie pepper tonight after I trim it back a bit and harvest what's on it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Well shit. Get the sharpie out because she’s headed right for us.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

@Herb & Suds we may need to batton down.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Herb & Suds we may need to batton down.




At least President Sharpie won't be able to swing the weather


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well shit. Get the sharpie out because she’s headed right for us.
> View attachment 4737066


Stay safe. Not to many come in that way. Do they?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


>


 Hold on


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Stay safe. Not to many come in that way. Do they?


Sometimes. We get flooding. We get them form east and the west once in awhile. They’re known to take that hard right turn right into us.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm sure it's been covered here somewhere..but you guys member when finshaggy told us all to buy bitcoin before it went big and we all called him names...I think about that sometimes.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> I'm sure it's been covered here somewhere..but you guys member when finshaggy told us all to buy bitcoin before it went big and we all called him names...I think about that sometimes.


I had a friend tell me that about Tesla stock when it was $30......


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)

Pita but nothing can be done now eh


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

Turned on the heater last night for the first time this year. Frost on the cars and roof. Got just below freezing. Headed to the upper 50's.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Turned on the heater last night for the first time this year. Frost on the cars and roof. Got just below freezing. Headed to the upper 50's.


Turned on the heater a few days ago. Last night it was working we are currently about 29 at my house and my swimming pool is running in freeze control. At least the rain stopped and we are headed to the mid 50s today.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4737835


21.6 at 6am here.

Went into winter mode: added the second comforter and turned the heater on.

I find I really like that first firing with its smell of hot dust. Liked it since childhood.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2020)

We hit a record low.  
30°, brrr. The cold came quick this year.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

Damn you guys have some extreme temp swings! Oh wait snow last week and 75° today! WTF!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

Hola from Tejas......hope everyone had a decent weekend...

kinda afraid to tell my temp right now....lol

welp for the wake up it was 60F this morning.....high this afternoon 82F partly cloudy skies, gulf wind is in effect...

so I'm here at work in a t-shirt and shorts....

welp just made a fresh pot of coffee.....it's hot and ready to go.......


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> shorts....


I don't think I'll see those again until May or so.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2020)

Made my best batch of Chile Verde yesterday.


had huevos rancheros this morning with it.. yumm


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't think I'll see those again until May or so.


we'll be in a rollercoaster effect around here, current outlook for us is high 50 to low 60's in the morning high 70's and low 80's, until a major northerner comes through.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 21.6 at 6am here.
> 
> Went into winter mode: added the second comforter and turned the heater on.
> 
> I find I really like that first firing with its smell of hot dust. Liked it since childhood.


yep, same here; alas I don't like that smell, don't hate it but don't like it. The real test is when I start wearing a sweatshirt and socks to bed; that should be early Dec lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep, same here; alas I don't like that smell, don't hate it but don't like it. The real test is when I start wearing a sweatshirt and socks to bed; that should be early Dec lol


Stage one was wear full fleece to bed. 
Stage two was double the comforter.
I don’t like cold very much.

I like the Winter Olympics ... from in front of a screen in a warm room.

Oh yeah and stage three: expend propane. I enabled the heater at 62 degrees, my personal frontier between comfort and economy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

81 and rain with a Greek letter coming around


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Stage one was wear full fleece to bed.
> Stage two was double the comforter.
> I don’t like cold very much.
> 
> ...



So I'm gonna place my bet on, No Snow Angles by CN.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 81 and rain with a Greek letter coming around


when are you expecting it to hit FL? I see it might rise to a Cat1 or a 2 when it does.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> when are you expecting it to hit FL? I see it might rise to a Cat1 or a 2 when it does.....


Last I saw was Friday


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Last I saw was Friday


damn...you and yours prepped for it the best that you can??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

And if something happens causing me to lose my three snow temples and one Stilton in flower and my 10 GMO cross seedlings I will quit growing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah stay safe sunny


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> damn...you and yours prepped for it the best that you can??


Not so much. Her sister lives about 4 miles away but a little higher up and they have a generator so we’ll all head over there like last time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

We just have to bring our own toilet paper lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Not so much. Her sister lives about 4 miles away but a little higher up and they have a generator so we’ll all head over there like last time.


cool, you and your stay safe


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We just have to bring our own toilet paper lol


better stock up....lol....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> better stock up....lol....


Walgreens has to deliver my meds so I told them to bring a shitload


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> shitload


is that figuratively or literally?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> is that figuratively or literally?


hehe


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> cool, you and your stay safe


You too.......
*Texas Cops Engage In Millions Of Roadside Searches, Find Nothing Illegal 80 Percent Of The Time*








Texas Cops Engage In Millions Of Roadside Searches, Find Nothing Illegal 80 Percent Of The Time


Pretextual stops are bread-and-butter for cops. There’s plenty of real crime out there waiting to be solved, but that requires time and attention that law enforcement apparently just doesn&#8…




www.techdirt.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

Those spaghetti plots that go over Florida next go right the duck over us.

spellcheck lol





__





Tropical Storm Eta headlines from Wednesday







www.abcactionnews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You too.......
> *Texas Cops Engage In Millions Of Roadside Searches, Find Nothing Illegal 80 Percent Of The Time*
> 
> 
> ...


we've heard chatter bout that.......luckly I don't go far from the roost as it were.....

they're are some way to get around that......just don't want to atagonize the situation more than it is.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Made my best batch of Chile Verde yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4737908
> had huevos rancheros this morning with it.. yumm


What's your address again? I'll be right over with my own bowl.


It's that time of year again!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Vagenis.


This is new


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is new
> 
> View attachment 4738185


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

wasn't me.......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 9, 2020)

@Metasynth


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Metasynth View attachment 4738306


because math


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Metasynth View attachment 4738306


Lol...I got this King Louis live resin today that is just...it’s just fantastic.

I love concentrates. And I love you, sis!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2020)

@tyler.durden I've been catching a few of Harry Mack's vids. I though this collaboration he did with mahhairy was sick 






SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @tyler.durden I've been catching a few of Harry Mack's vids. I though this collaboration he did with mahhairy was sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah, dude. Once you catch the Harry bug, you start consuming all his content. That was dope! At the end of the latest Omegle Bars, he gets down with the Ohio Beatbox Champion, who also goes nuts when he recognizes who he's chatting with...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2020)

weird food idea


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

I watch a lot of UFC these days. All of it, really. It satisfies a primal part of me, martial arts have been a large part of my life. But I watched a Griffin fight last weekend that was WAY overkill, even for my blood lust. Griffin punched this dude in the ear so hard, the ear just came off. Gory af. It was just hanging on by a tiny ribbon of flesh, and the the amount of blood was horrific. I was going to post a YT vid, but you can go watch it yourself if you're curious. This sport is no joke...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I watch a lot of UFC these days. All of it, really. It satisfies a primal part of me, martial arts have been a large part of my life. But I watched a Griffin fight last weekend that was WAY overkill, even for my blood lust. Griffin punched this dude in the ear so hard, the ear just came off. Gory af. It was just hanging on by a tiny ribbon of flesh, and the the amount of blood was horrific. I was going to post a YT vid, but you can go watch it yourself if you're curious. This sport is no joke...


I’ve hit a guy and made his ear bleed. But torn off? Dammmmmnnn. Griffin definitely has a hammer on him. When I was in the big house I saw one guy get his ear damn near sliced off like that, dangling. They got him in his sleep. We just kept playing pinochle. Best to mind your own business in there lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ve hit a guy and made his ear bleed. But torn off? Dammmmmnnn. Griffin definitely has a hammer on him. When I was in the big house I saw one guy get his ear damn near sliced off like that, dangling. They got him in his sleep. We just kept playing pinochle. Best to mind your own business in there lol.


Whoa, dude. I would have told a guard what I saw in a very loud voice, then I would have given the ear cutter a stern talking to about how it isn't cool to bully inmates. I think I'd do pretty well in prison...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Whoa, dude. I would have told a guard what I saw in a very loud voice, then I would have given the ear cutter a stern talking to about how it isn't cool to bully inmates. I think I'd do pretty well in prison...


Don’t make me choke on my coffee


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t make me choke on my coffee


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


HAHAAAA

How’s your boy?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> HAHAAAA
> 
> How’s your boy?


Thanks for asking. He's a handful - young, dumb, and full of cum. It seems every time we get him in a calm, steady place where he can be productive, he goes out looking for trouble. I am trying to be understanding, as it must be really weird to be a teenager in these strange, new times. And we were all pretty stupid and time-wastey back then. So I guess he's pretty normal


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

Guys, hope you don't mind me putting this in this thread.

If I buy a 200cm tent can I custom it to make it 20cm odd lower?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Guys, hope you don't mind me putting this in this thread.
> 
> If I buy a 200cm tent can I custom it to make it 20cm odd lower?


Maybe. It depends on what you can do and the construction of the tent. Do you need a tent? Can you just build a room?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 11, 2020)

​


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe. It depends on what you can do and the construction of the tent. Do you need a tent? Can you just build a room?


A tent can be put away, unfortunately I can't build a room that can, I was thinking of putting it in the loft but it's about 200cm and the height goes down to about 5, 10


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> A tent can be put away, unfortunately I can't build a room that can, I was thinking of putting it in the loft but it's about 200cm and the height goes down to about 5, 10


Would this work? 








VIVOSUN 48'' x 48''x 72


Light-proof: VIVOSUN grow tent blocks all light from escaping; On the inside, a 98%-reflective mylar lining makes your lighting set up more efficient at any power configuration Extra-thick Canvas: One touch will convince you of our canvas’ top quality: the 600D polyester material is tear-proof...




vivosun.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

That's exactly what .looking for but I live in the UK, I will.look for that type of thing though thanks.

Seems crazy but I can get a bigger size for much cheaper but it's 40cm higher than I need.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Anyone see this? Sick shot!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326240421962543106


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone see this? Sick shot!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326240421962543106


I saw that one yesterday, just Nutz!


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone see this? Sick shot!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326240421962543106


Wow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw that one yesterday, just Nutz!


When I was looking for the vid I found he does these crazy hole in one shots.
One bounce!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

His wife......


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> His wife......


Some one turn the air conditioner on, fan's face with hands


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

Looking at a miGro video by Shane, he says in it that white Matt painted walls reflect better than cheap mylar, and yep in my tiny space I had cheap mylar and yep white Matt walls behind it doh, so out with the mylar ha.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Fluffy cows 
I’ve seen beltway but these are adorable.
We’re watching sheets of rain come come across the pond. Thinking we need a fluffy cow 








Fluffy cows: Adorable images to brighten your day


Here are some adorable fluffy cows and trivia tidbits about each breed: Highland cattle and Belted Galloways.




www.10best.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fluffy cows
> I’ve seen beltway but these are adorable.
> We’re watching sheets of rain come come across the pond. Thinking we need a fluffy cow
> 
> ...


Aberdeen Angus I think


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 11, 2020)

I sure am enjoying shutting close talkers down in their tracks w/the heisman trophy stiff arm as they rush in to communicate ,”I’m practicing social distancing “ then heisman bang ! I think I’m going to continue it even after an authentic vaccine is released .


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2020)

What’s up fam. Gave a stranger a ride today. I do what I can


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2020)

Your insurance is watching you!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up fam. Gave a stranger a ride today. I do what I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! Geico commercial!


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 11, 2020)

@mr sunshine 

It's jibber jabber not jabber jibber


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> It's jibber jabber not jabber jibber


That's a different thread dealing with fiction.
nothing but facts here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> It's jibber jabber not jabber jibber


You're lost kid.


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> It's jibber jabber not jabber jibber











Search results for query: jibber jabber


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> Search results for query: jibber jabber


Yeah I'll see my way back to the newbie boards.

Peace. Maybe next year I'll be cool


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Yeah I'll see my way back to the newbie boards.
> 
> Peace. Maybe next year I'll be cool


The ice is broke now. Jump in and roll with it.






Here is a respected link that meets your interests.





Random Jibber Jabber Thread


Someone mentioned in the "Ok tough guy" thread about people making threads about anything, not that thread wasn't thread worthy, I actually liked it but that made me think about what another forum I use does to help eliminate the jibber jabber threads and people making multiple threads that...



www.rollitup.org





Here is one that is more directed.





Specific Jibber Jabber Thread


I'm high as fuck. The Random Jibber Jabber Thread kinda got derailed. (How do you derail a random thread?) Fuck it, we need a new place to just bullshit. How about we try to keep this thread troll lite (I know troll free just won't happen. So, I've got the perpetual pretty down, I'm grabbing 2...



www.rollitup.org





Or you could create your own version like others have.



Welcome to TnT.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2020)

DISNEYLAND HOME EDITION DAD RECREATES MATTERHORN RIDE... In His Backyard!!!














CA Man Recreates Disneyland Matterhorn Roller Coaster in Backyard


Stop the search ... this California man just won Father of the Year honors after building his own Disneyland roller coaster just to entertain his family during quarantine.




www.tmz.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up fam. Gave a stranger a ride today. I do what I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you MUST tell me how much you’re saving on car insurance.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> you MUST tell me how much you’re saving on car insurance.


I was saving pretty good for a while. Then he fell off. And so did my rate


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow, youtube has been down for the last few minutes. Never seen that before...


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, youtube has been down for the last few minutes. Never seen that before...


Hope they get it fixed, that would throw a monkey wrench into our evening routine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hope they get it fixed, that would throw a monkey wrench into our evening routine.


No shit! I had 5 YT windows open on various topics, not sure what to do with my life now, guess I'll go get familiar with vimeo...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, youtube has been down for the last few minutes. Never seen that before...


They have to recount their videos


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> No shit! I had 5 YT windows open on various topics, not sure what to do with my life now, guess I'll go get familiar with vimeo...


They renamed history to library


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

Last year, my first desert autumn, there was night after night of glorious wave clouds off the Tehachapis, underlit like birdseye maple.

This year has been without an example until tonight.

The cloud undersides look like mammoth molars on acid.


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> No shit! I had 5 YT windows open on various topics, not sure what to do with my life now, guess I'll go get familiar with vimeo...


Fixed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks a lot @lokie fuckn roll with it baaaby is now stuck in my head.


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thanks a lot @lokie fuckn roll with it baaaby is now stuck in my head.


We watch that quite often.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Damn I totally forgot what I was gonna say when Lokie derailed my brain. But I remember now.
It makes me feel creeped out when someone”follows” me. What does it mean anyway?


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn I totally forgot what I was gonna say when Lokie derailed my brain. But I remember now.
> It makes me feel creeped out when someone”follows” me. What does it mean anyway?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn I totally forgot what I was gonna say when Lokie derailed my brain. But I remember now.
> It makes me feel creeped out when someone”follows” me. What does it mean anyway?


Unfollowed.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn I totally forgot what I was gonna say when Lokie derailed my brain. But I remember now.
> It makes me feel creeped out when someone”follows” me. What does it mean anyway?


Peeping


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Unfollowed.......


Some total new person just follown me an i dunt no y


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Some total new person just follown me an i dunt no y


LOL so is it ok to follow you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Haha I'm doin it anyway!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL so is it ok to follow you?


lol you’re following me!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Been watching the storm. I tried to go to sleep but she’s making us leave the tv on so we can hear the emergency alert. I said the phone will scream don’t worry about that. She was snoring by the time I said phone and now I’m awake.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

Damn you @raratt lol stop following me! Haha


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn you @raratt lol stop following me! Haha


How you doing this morning?























Followed


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2020)

Great tits could be wiped out by climate change in near future


We mean the birds, dirtbags.




nypost.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


>


Hahahaha I would’ve been 2 miles away!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


>


Dynamite ffs, dynamite


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

I was going to post this in the ski thread but I think this might be better. https://ramblemaps.com/maps
I have seen some 3D maps and am still looking for the actual 3D and not just prints. But these are very nice. 

Anyone know where to find actual 3D maps? The ones I'm talking about are vacuum formed plastic.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn you @raratt lol stop following me! Haha


I had to.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had to.


Now look what you’ve done


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Now look what you’ve done


Hehe good blame him! LOL


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> blame him!


HEY! lol.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)

Froze pretty good last night, got down to 30.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2020)

Howdy from Tejas, sorry I haven't been around.....

MRL has been rather shitty these last few days.....been bouncing around home, work, and the hospital (long story)

woke up 66f this muggy morning, high gonna hit 82f and sunny

coffee is hot and fresh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehe good blame him! LOL


You already know you’re trouble.


BudmanTX said:


> Howdy from Tejas, sorry I haven't been around.....
> 
> MRL has been rather shitty these last few days.....been bouncing around home, work, and the hospital (long story)
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahahaha I would’ve been 2 miles away!


You couldn't escape the smell


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You couldn't escape the smell


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


I just made myself sick lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just made myself sick lol


That was pretty bad......but I can't stop watching.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2020)

Well I'm gonna go put my lunch away after that.....


sheesh






vagenis.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2020)

Time for some menudo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Time for some menudo


Muktuk........Over done


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Muktuk........Over done


How's it taste?


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Time for some menudo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How's it taste?


My taste bugs rejected it immediately & required a couple of double shots of Gin (swished liberally) to wash that nasty taste outta my mouth.


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My taste bugs rejected it immediately & required a couple of double shots of Gin (swished liberally) to wash that nasty taste outta my mouth.


What is the constancy. Crunchy, chewey or mushy?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> What is the constancy. Crunchy, chewey or mushy?


Semi solid putrid fat with a hint of (insert horrible taste) marine dead shit linger.
You asked for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

See I saw a diced breaded and fried recipe and thought "hell I'd try that" lol I don't know after hearing that! 

LOL so not like this? 
"The dish has a tender texture and a flavor that is described by some as fresh coconut, while others claim it tastes like fried eggs."








Muktuk | Traditional Offal Dish From Alaska | TasteAtlas


Muktuk is a traditional Inuit dish made with frozen whale skin and blubber. Although bowhead whales are most commonly used for the dish, the beluga and narwhal can also be used



www.tasteatlas.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Semi solid putrid fat with a hint (insert horrible taste) marine dead shit linger.
> You asked for it.




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

LMFAO! These dudes are fuckin funny! I was waiting for the red and blue lights to flash behind them!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2020)

I tried both "white" (Beluga) and black (bowhead) - No need to try again!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2020)

you people are seriously making me reconsider dinner tonight........

think i'll slide this fish back in the freezer and make a new plan


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

*NATIONAL HAPPY HOUR DAY!!!








National Happy Hour Day. What is it? How do we celebrate it?


It's November 12—National Happy Hour Day! Find out how it all started, where the holiday is banned (no, really), and more.



nationaltoday.com




*


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LMFAO! These dudes are fuckin funny! I was waiting for the red and blue lights to flash behind them!





mysunnyboy said:


> *NATIONAL HAPPY HOUR DAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't mix with other households here 
In UK all pubs closed except.for.take away apparently and ye gods is it crap.


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Semi solid putrid fat with a hint of (insert horrible taste) marine dead shit linger.
> You asked for it.


I read an account once that ascribed a hazelnut flavor to it.
I’ve had hazelnut.
As a more benign comparison, hazelnut Bailey’s.

To me it tasted of butterscotch, which I don’t like at all.

Now hazelnut of known identity ... mama made these awesome cookies(I’ll bake a unit dose for Thanksgiving), and then Mannerschnitten. Oh my do I like it yeah baby.

So I have some doubts about ripe blubber tasting anything at all like authentic hazelnut. 

It’s as useless as someone describing the smell from a smoldering tire as “chocolaty”.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *NATIONAL HAPPY HOUR DAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No happy hour in vt 


We just don't call it "happy hour" and it's never over....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No happy hour in vt
> 
> 
> We just don't call it "happy hour" and it's never over....


There’s 24 happy hours in every day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

7 Virtual Happy Hour Activities and Drinking Game Ideas to Fight Isolation


While socially distanced, fight isolation with these virtual happy hour ideas and drinking games you can play online with friends.




vinepair.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> There’s 24 happy hours in every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

26° and misting so shit is going to get slick. The deck is just getting that feeling of no traction when I stepped out on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn I totally forgot what I was gonna say when Lokie derailed my brain. But I remember now.
> It makes me feel creeped out when someone”follows” me. What does it mean anyway?


I immediately checked to see if I could follow you


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 13, 2020)

I dream in vivid color . This morning was the 1st time participants were wearing covid masks .


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 13, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I dream in vivid color . This morning was the 1st time participants were wearing covid masks .


I'm just happy if I get to dream, I usually wake up depressed and head banging,.I have to drink fluids fast, just no nightmares purlease.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m cool w/nightmares unless they are paralyzing & I don’t have the control to release from them . Those suck/rare but are an important part of the process I reckon (but suck )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)

52 and a little light rain this morning. Mornin all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I'm just happy if I get to dream, I usually wake up depressed and head banging,.I have to drink fluids fast, just no nightmares purlease.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2020)

This just passed sort of overhead with a single-prop chase plane. The center was occupied, but even with my 20x binos I couldn’t verify that the payload was a SpaceShipTwo type. It was on a slow silent glide to Mojave Airport.

I heard the chase plane but the carrier made no sound here.







It’s Rutan Week or something here! Three days ago a Long-Eze passed overhead.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 13, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I dream in vivid color . This morning was the 1st time participants were wearing covid masks .


I have very vivid, bizarre dreams. I remember them for days, sometimes forever.
I take a nightmare pill and it helps.
But even my everyday dreams are so weird. I enjoy dreaming.
This makes sense, cawfschizophrenia, cawfdrugs, https://www.healthline.com/health/vivid-dreams-causes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2020)

I found this super interesting and geeky. 




-- edit -- 
Not getting anything done today...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This just passed sort of overhead with a single-prop chase plane. The center was occupied, but even with my 20x binos I couldn’t verify that the payload was a SpaceShipTwo type. It was on a slow silent glide to Mojave Airport.
> 
> I heard the chase plane but the carrier made no sound here.
> 
> ...


Got a pic of that without the payload? Do you know what type jets were "glued" together?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2020)

Found it; a purpose built plane "WhiteKnightTwo" to cargo and launch the Virgin space craft
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaled_Composites_White_Knight_Two


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Found it; a purpose built plane "WhiteKnightTwo" to cargo and launch the Virgin space craft
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaled_Composites_White_Knight_Two
> 
> View attachment 4741586


I imagine this was a certification flight for a new suborbiter. Drop test next, I imagine. Coupla months ago I lucked onto seeing one in free gliding flight.

Living so close to major flight test centers has me conditioned to go out and look any time I hear aircraft noises.

A week? ago a B-52 passed about 4000 feet overhead. That unique wing and nacelle shape. The closest to it that I can remember is the Tu-95. Now if I see one of THOSE it’s time for a turtle whose name is Bert.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Periods are important.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Periods are important.


Sure changes things when they're missed.......


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure changes things when they're missed.......


That was clever af. +rep...


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That was clever af. +rep...


That's why I said they are important.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's why I said they are important.


Okay. You get credit, too. + 1/2 rep...


----------



## Festering (Nov 13, 2020)

I just stumbled on this whatever it is and i have to say the conversation content is far better than anything I’ve been involved with so many thanks. 
I can’t describe the smell that comes from my dick but it certainly smells far bigger than it is


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2020)

Festering said:


> I just stumbled on this whatever it is and i have to say the conversation content is far better than anything I’ve been involved with so many thanks.
> I can’t describe the smell that comes from my dick but it certainly smells far bigger than it is


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's why I said they are important.


I know you hit it first .......


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


The music industry needs another shakeup! Damn he was great! I had a haircut like that back in the day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2020)

What's up with this place today


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's up with this place today


Wut?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's up with this place today



I'm realizing I've been here too long, because I don't notice any difference...


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's up with this place today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's up with this place today


Hey baby





































Two vaginas are better than one


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 4 boobs


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Two vaginas are better than one



I used to have a doormat that had that motto on it. My wife took it in the divorce...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to have a doormat that had that motto on it. My wife took it in the divorce...


Bitch!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to have a doormat that had that motto on it. My wife took it in the divorce...


I hate to ask...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 13, 2020)

My buddy’s neighbor brought this over and said. Be careful or you will end up in the hospital  Clearly he doesn’t know me


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 13, 2020)

First time I’ve seen a pack of twinkies LoL
$17 bucks for 10 I’m not buying the bastards


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's up with this place today


Covid crazy, just wait until 12/21


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 13, 2020)

So I snuck an early hoot of Blue Mystic yesterday. It didn't taste like hay but it didn't taste like weed either.

I smoked a big fatty and I only got a little high.

I am a daily smoker but not a large quantity smoker.

The scissor hash sent me off my rocker days earlier but a full joint did next to nothing.

I'm sadly disappointed in the quality. Quantity was right, quality blew goats...I think.... I'm going to try another hoot tonight from what I think is the Kaya Gold.

Any ideas on what's going on?

Breeder "Nirvana" (doubtful now)
Supplier Seedsman


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 13, 2020)

I paid $9.50 for 2 pieces of banana bread instead


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> First time I’ve seen a pack of twinkies LoL
> $17 bucks for 10 I’m not buying the bastards
> View attachment 4741962


I almost snagged some mint chocolate ones today. I resisted. Lol

They was like $3


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4741743


Clayton used to use that gif, I miss him so much,


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I almost snagged some mint chocolate ones today. I resisted. Lol
> 
> They was like $3


My kids spotted the box, my daughter picked it up and said this is the greatest day of my life lol. Then I said put em back lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My kids spotted the box, my daughter picked it up and said this is the greatest day of my life lol. Then I said put em back lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> So I snuck an early hoot of Blue Mystic yesterday. It didn't taste like hay but it didn't taste like weed either.
> 
> I smoked a big fatty and I only got a little high.
> 
> ...


It could very well just be the strain. So many of them out there on the market suck. Was it real sticky on your gloves/fingers trimming? As for flavor, are you smoking or vaping? Vaping might help with flavor....But yeah, if it's low it trichomes the flavor isn't usually there. Plus other variables too, but strain is the biggest IMHO. I've been on the search myself lately and have found a few I like a lot.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)

Happy Diwali and good morning.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Covid crazy, just wait until 12/21



It can't match the splendor of 2112...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2020)

Hand full shrooms w/bloody Mary’s @Sunrise , 30lbs of pork shoulder ready for smoke,coleslaw made,vinger sauce&mustatd sauce on the range ,RUSH temples just played, TVs set for 






see if he can make a Saturday push @the masters for background noise ,redesigning/engineering(pen to paper) a 24’x24’ for dwc to play with , GODDAMN gonna be a great day !


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Love this gif, she would of got an Oscar for that, she meant it haha


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Hand full shrooms w/bloody Mary’s @Sunrise , 30lbs of pork shoulder ready for smoke,coleslaw made,vinger sauce&mustatd sauce on the range ,RUSH temples just played, TVs set for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

The valley fog has set in after the rain yesterday. I can see to the end of the street at least so it isn't as bad as I have seen it before. slept pretty well last night, even though I slept sitting up for awhile. Woke up at 6:30, mornin.


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

I would end up sitting and watching my watch for hours...








Free Shipping Worldwide-2020 Fashion Solar System Celestial Body Rotat


Note Due to the complex production process and time consuming the delivery time is two months Unacceptable customers don t place orders Handling time gt gt Ship within 24 hours after payment 100 Money Back Guarantee This product was recommended by 99 of reviewers Free Worldwide Shipping STORY A...



futtxy.com


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> The valley fog has set in after the rain yesterday. I can see to the end of the street at least so it isn't as bad as I have seen it before. slept pretty well last night, even though I slept sitting up for awhile. Woke up at 6:30, mornin.


Glad you guys got some rain!! Are the fires getting under control?


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Glad you guys got some rain!! Are the fires getting under control?


Pretty much, but we still haven't had enough rain to end "fire season". It seems to last most of the year anymore


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would end up sitting and watching my watch for hours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone read discworld novels by Terry Pratchett suffice it to say I'd be like the librarian, he's an orangutan, I would get that and go ook a lot


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

No racing to watch today, Have to find another distraction.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> No racing to watch today, Have to find another distraction.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> No racing to watch today, Have to find another distraction.


Should come by.....just got 2 cord of wood dropped off for the start of next year. Buds beer and meat.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 14, 2020)

So my memory is shit and I'm pretty high right now AND this is none of my business but here it goes anyways.

Stoned brain tells me I haven't seen the name of the person with out of control diabetes. I'm not his friend and I don't remember interacting with him but stoned brain is telling me that he should be checked on if he hasn't been posting.

His posts hit a nerve with me since mom's a diabeeter too.

Feel free to ignore this post if you don't know what I'm talking about or if the guy has been posting. If he hasn't been, could one of his friends give him a check on?

Also, really stoned.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> So my memory is shit and I'm pretty high right now AND this is none of my business but here it goes anyways.
> 
> Stoned brain tells me I haven't seen the name of the person with out of control diabetes. I'm not his friend and I don't remember interacting with him but stoned brain is telling me that he should be checked on if he hasn't been posting.
> 
> ...


@Oakiey been wondering about him myself. Figure he's been trimming.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2020)

Holy shit it’s only 6:44pm my time . FUCKING CRUSHING this day !!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 14, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Good mornings


Where ya at?


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

Morning


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 15, 2020)

Morning. Anyone have any idea what is up with the sight and not being abe to post pics or view previously posted pics? Thank you.


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Morning. Anyone have any idea what is up with the sight and not being abe to post pics or view previously posted pics? Thank you.


Testing, testing. Is this working?


Maybe not.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Testing, testing. Is this working?


Das gooten! Can my model be upgraded?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

18° this morning.....I think I'm gonna need to pull the last of the radishes. Chard is done kale still looking good but it's going to get pulled also.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2020)

should be working now


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Oh fuck yeah! That might be better that the original...... going on my shop mix!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4742927


Earrings?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That guy's voice is awesome! They have lots of good songs out there.


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Earrings?


Oui


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

sunni said:


> Oui


Beautiful.


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Beautiful.


Well thank you kindly


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I'll have what she's having.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


@pabloesqobar come get him he's drunk


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

What a rip off. They think we’re stupid. Well.


10 Gummies! I know what business I need to be in.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What a rip off. They think we’re stupid. Well.
> 
> 
> 10 Gummies! I know what business I need to be in.
> View attachment 4743960View attachment 4743961


Edibles seem to do consistently well at dispensaries out here. I can’t get my head around the prices either....

I can buy a pack of gummies that contain 100mg of thc in the entire pack for $20, OR I can just buy a half gram of shatter for $20...

The mark up is just insane...I guess they gotta pay for all that fancy packaging SOMEHOW


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Turned my head away and was listening thought it was the crash test dummies .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Morning


----------



## lokie (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2020)

lokie said:


>


the look on the guys face.....

priceless..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Damn, that was funny!


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, that was funny!


Just a couple of snags mate


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

This is candy. I can’t figure it out. Why is there a little guy on it?





Giant Rainbow Rock Dummy with Neck Ribbon - Treasure Island Sweets - treasureislandsweets.co.uk


Giant Rainbow Rock Dummy with Neck Ribbon - seaside themed sweets from Treasure Island Sweets for all your Rock, Dummies and retro sweets.



www.treasureislandsweets.co.uk


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> This is candy. I can’t figure it out. Why is there a little guy on it?View attachment 4744592
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one tasty butt plug


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Nov 17, 2020)

I just got a new knife yesterday, all black Spyderco Manix 2 

Made in USA Golden, CO w/ lifetime warranty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> This is candy. I can’t figure it out. Why is there a little guy on it?View attachment 4744592
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's their mascot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's their mascot.


I went there looking for the candy powder in the fruit shapes. I took a trip on the pirate ship.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


That got me Hot. It must be a healthcare worker thing. Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I went there looking for the candy powder in the fruit shapes. I took a trip on the pirate ship.





mysunnyboy said:


> I went there looking for the candy powder in the fruit shapes. I took a trip on the pirate ship.


I could go for some candy.  When things get better I'm gonna buy a shit ton of thrills gum and send it to all of you who've been deprived of it your whole life.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could go for some candy.  When things get better I'm gonna buy a shit ton of thrills gum and send it to all of you who've been deprived of it your whole life.


wtf? “Still tastes like soap”?! Hahaha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> wtf? “Still tastes like soap”?! Hahaha


It's oddly good in a soapy kinda way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

now my browser is full of candy ads.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> now my browser is full of candy ads.
> 
> View attachment 4744758


I was looking for these


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's oddly good in a soapy kinda way.




WTF!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> now my browser is full of candy ads.
> 
> View attachment 4744758


I love you Mary Jane!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was looking for these View attachment 4744764


Never seen those before. You and @jerryb73 always have the best candy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love you Mary Jane!


I'm confused


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen those before. You and @jerryb73 always have the best candy


They’re from way back! 
There was a little corner store in the tiny town my grandparents lived in and we were allowed to walk there alone. I was maybe 5 or 6. Everyone knew everyone type of thing. I had a dream about the candy so I decided to see if they were still around.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm confused


Mary Jane candy rocks


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm confused


Love them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

never heard of those either. Is it toffee?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen those before. You and @jerryb73 always have the best candy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> never heard of those either. Is it toffee?


Next time you see some try it. Really good 








Mary Jane (candy) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> never heard of those either. Is it toffee?


Chewy peanut butter


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Next time you see some try it. Really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen those here. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Chewy peanut butter


You had me at peanut butter. I thought it was those crappy molasses toffee candies that people who hate kids give out on halloween.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've ever seen those here.
> 
> 
> 
> You had me at peanut butter. I thought it was those crappy molasses toffee candies that people who hate kids give out on halloween.


Oh um kinda but peanut butter lol































Vagina candy?  Redundant


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Chewy peanut butter


Delicious. 
Usualy hard before Chewy.

I have not eaten any since it pulled a crown off.

That may have been the most any 1 piece of candy ever cost me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> Delicious.
> Usualy hard before Chewy.
> 
> I have not eaten any since it pulled a crown off.
> ...


Yep, funny how a little incident like that turns into life altering events


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, funny how a little incident like that turns into life altering events


Knock on wood.....I've never needed more than a cleaning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)

Butter Scotch candies changed mine........choked on one.......never eating one of those again.....

Morning everyone.....

54F this morning, high gonna hit 74F and sunny....nice light NW wind.....

welp coffee is up and hot....fresh pot made....got the dogs already fixed up......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Knock on wood.....I've never needed more than a cleaning.


Bravo! 

Say no to meff.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Butter Scotch candies changed mine........choked on one.......never eating one of those again.....
> 
> Morning everyone.....
> 
> ...


How’s the mrs?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s the mrs?


she is ok for the time being.......still gotta get her to the heart doctor....and the neurologist still haven't quit bickering.....that just drives me nuts....but she's home and safe.....and right now that all that counts....

p.s she is also negative for covid.....that's a breather, we got notified last night....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bravo!
> 
> Say no to meff.


Well I did have a few chipped........but not from crap like that. My 2 upper front teeth are now even across....thanks to my rottweiler headbutting me lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> This is candy. I can’t figure it out. Why is there a little guy on it?View attachment 4744592
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pirate too


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


I'll have what she's having


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I'll have what she's having


Dude I love, I’m telling you love, to listen to LA and zone. She and Lou Reed (Velvet Underground) were together together quite awhile. Oh to be a fly on those walls.








Laurie Anderson and Lou Reed: A retrospective on a couple of artists


An intertwined artistic endeavour




faroutmagazine.co.uk


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> A pirate too


Hold your tounge and say pirate ship.

Another childhood thing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)

A dose of cuteness to brighten your day.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 18, 2020)

Afternoon, any one heard from @Oakiey


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2020)

@Laughing Grass 








Canadian officials urge motorists not to let moose lick their cars


Motorists in Florida occasionally need to keep an eye out for 12-foot, 463-pound alligators hanging out on the side of the road. Canadians have a different problem: moose that are addicted to licking road salt off of cars. It sounds silly, like a winter-themed urban legend or some strange...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We see moose pretty often here. Very dangerous......I think it was back in August my wife and I where driving just as it was getting dark. I spotted one up the road mostly in the oncoming lane. If you hit one it pretty much takes it's legs out and 1200 lbs drops on you. Very hard to see. I heard they like the salt and use roads like trails.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We see moose pretty often here. Very dangerous......I think it was back in August my wife and I where driving just as it was getting dark. I spotted one up the road mostly in the oncoming lane. If you hit one it pretty much takes it's legs out and 1200 lbs drops on you. Very hard to see. I heard they like the salt and use roads like trails.


The article says they lick the salt off the cars.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> The article says they lick the salt off the cars.


Yeah and all along the sides of the road. I've never heard before you posted that article about licking cars though......lol or know anyone that has had a clean car in the morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah and all along the sides of the road. I've never heard before you posted that article about licking cars though......lol or know anyone that has had a clean car in the morning.


I doubt the clean part.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt the clean part.
> 
> View attachment 4745770


I haven't had that in awhile, it isn't bad.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 18, 2020)

Pussy willow
Whipper will 
Bob White
Hobos


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2020)

I enjoy fantasy and I have read the Harry Potter novels.


Geeks gotta geek.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 18, 2020)

This house has a water slide in it


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 18, 2020)

It’s a spiral staircase


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2020)

I really was looking forward to a water slide


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I really was looking forward to a water slide


Me to, those are phuckin fun....especially


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was looking for these View attachment 4744764


memberies!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> I enjoy fantasy and I have read the Harry Potter novels.
> 
> 
> Geeks gotta geek.


If I ever see anyone on one of those irl I will kick them right off of it. No jury would convict me...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2020)

That magical minute when it’s still dark on the desert floor but the mountains are alight. Note wintry cloud cap.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That magical minute when it’s still dark on the desert floor but the mountains are alight. Note wintry cloud cap.
> 
> View attachment 4746391


Pretty, was Paulie finding bunnies?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty, was Paulie finding bunnies?


Just after. He only found one today, but it made a series of bad decisions and gave him a full minute of bonus bunny prey action.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just after. He only found one today, but it made a series of bad decisions and gave him a full minute of bonus bunny prey action.


Probably looks like a bunny chasing his bunny.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Probably looks like a bunny chasing his bunny.


I see the wolf in him when he scents bunny. When he’s playing with me, he is a cuddlepup. On the street though, he seems to swell into being a grown man doing a man’s job. It’s subjective but it works on me.

coupla days ago


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

Did you ever hear a noise and think what the hell is that? And then you hear it again. And then you hear it again. Then you hold your breath and you don’t hear it. Asking for a friend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

So where’s @Oakiey been?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> So where’s @Oakiey been?


Hunting?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

Toronto cops pull over driver with licence plates that expired 31 years ago


It's common knowledge among Ontario drivers that you can't renew your vehicle's licence plate validation sticker until you pay off all your parking...




www.blogto.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2020)

Dang looks like the pope has some game....









Vatican asks Instagram to get to the bottom of Pope account's lingerie model 'like' | CNN


The Vatican is seeking an explanation from Instagram, after the official account of Pope Francis liked a photograph of a lingerie-clad Brazilian model.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dang looks like the pope has some game....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinful


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2020)

Cool contrails in the high haze today

“Waiter, I’d like Aileron Roll as an appetizer”


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This just passed sort of overhead with a single-prop chase plane. The center was occupied, but even with my 20x binos I couldn’t verify that the payload was a SpaceShipTwo type. It was on a slow silent glide to Mojave Airport.
> 
> I heard the chase plane but the carrier made no sound here.
> 
> ...


It’s like Rutan Month!1!

Proteus just came by on final into Mojave.











Scaled Composites Proteus - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2020)

​


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4748878​


Sure fucked up Thanksgiving that year


----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2020)

The grocery stores are full of food but out of butt wipe. I see some problems in the future for many.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Nov 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I did have a few chipped........but not from crap like that. My 2 upper front teeth are now even across....thanks to my rottweiler headbutting me lol


Tried stepping over my 105lb golden when I was drunk and he knew it, mid step over him he decides to try and get out of the way. Went head first into the corner of a wall, split my scalp open, front tooth broke in half. 21 stitches 5 staples. Probably broke the hospital record for BAV. Can't cut my hair too short on top because of the scar. As far as anyone's concerned I fought off a grizzly bear with nothing more than a soup can.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Nov 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt the clean part.
> 
> View attachment 4745770


Same price as budweiser in Missoula. I miss the hot springs


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Same price as budweiser in Missoula. I miss the hot springs


I’m not a big brown beer fan. Did they have an IPA-idiom brew as cheap?


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Nov 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not a big brown beer fan. Did they have an IPA-idiom brew as cheap?


I think it's the Speed Goat ipa, what the call antelope out there
Edit; nope might be wrong

Just called big sky ipa w/ pic of a antelope


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 22, 2020)

Remember masks aren't just for Halloween 









7 things to know about wearing face masks and staying safe at your Thanksgiving gathering


Epidemiologist Jason Farley says masks should be worn except when actively eating, and that the number of attendees should be as limited as possible.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Damn rain!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn rain!



lite snow here


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4749677
> lite snow here


Best ski gloves ever! Just got a new pair


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4749677
> lite snow here


Where is here, Mammoth? I miss hearing them tune the snow guns at Bear Mountain in October.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Where is here, Mammoth? I miss hearing them tune the snow guns at Bear Mountain in October.


Mammoth it is, did Summit last week, horrendously crowded, crowded here yesterday too, hoping for less crowds the next few weekdays


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4749677
> lite snow here


That is a very cool photo!


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

We had some clouds go over yesterday. I don't see any precipitation happening until next month.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2020)

ok why am I awake.....oh that's right $$$$.......well shit

Morning everyone.....hope everyone had a good weekend

welp it's 53F and a wakey bakey......gonna hit 79F and sunny

you guys talking about weather....we have had any measurable amount of rain in a couple of month....other than mist and fog.....

welp coffee is hot and ready.....already got my taco order in.....


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 23, 2020)

Fuck crunchy peanut butter


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Fuck crunchy peanut butter


No.

Crunchy peanut butter scores the pecker.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No.
> 
> Crunchy penis butter scores the pecker.


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


Omg mama bought PETER Pan


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

Sticks to the roof of your mouth...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Sticks to the roof of your mouth...


Long story, but sticks to the roof, period.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No.
> 
> Crunchy peanut butter scores the pecker.


Not good rim job food.....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Not good rim job food.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4750187


You ever eat fruit by the foot? Just like taping a hockey stick....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You ever eat fruit by the foot? Just like taping a hockey stick....


No.

The disqualifying word is fruit.

And hockey requires water converted by direct action of the Devil into something cold, hard and generally no.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No.
> 
> The disqualifying word is fruit.
> 
> And hockey requires water converted by direct action of the Devil into something cold, hard and generally no.


I've never had fruit but it was pretty popular....

Hockey is the only team sport I kinda like......I played in hs.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

Enjoy.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 25, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 25, 2020)

I only wish I could force it to play while you were in the thread. Suck it


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2020)

You know it’s desperate times when you run through all the porn categories & that’s the last one left until the homosexual catalog.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Mmmmoorning, morning although the wifey has me pinned down at the moment.
> Not the breakfast I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Mmmmoorning, morning although the wifey has me pinned down at the moment.
> Not the breakfast I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never had fruit but it was pretty popular....
> 
> Hockey is the only team sport I kinda like......I played in hs.


Hockey gave me my first stitches, in my head, age 13, parents gone for the day so a neighbor had to take me to the hospital.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4751971


so fucking funny !! That’s exactly what ginger biggen is doing to that soul . Kid must be in an awful bad hitting slump to motel her up .SLUMP BUSTED he going 9-10 @ the plate next series, baseball gods appeased .


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Hockey gave me my first stitches, in my head, age 13, parents gone for the day so a neighbor had to take me to the hospital.


Hockey will F you up


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 25, 2020)

​


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4752095​


Your darn right....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4752095​


I'll would throw in nurses and doctors as well......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Mmmmoorning, morning although the wifey has me pinned down at the moment.
> Not the breakfast I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> ...


She should be an MMA figher! 

I would tap out before she touched me.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

Power could be cut to 76,000 in Southern California on Thanksgiving due to fire risk


Communities from Hemet to Ventura may lose power in an effort to keep electrical systems from igniting wildfires, Southern California Edison says.




www.latimes.com





I decided I'd do porchetta for Thanksgiving wonder if I'll have enough electricity to cook it LOL well played 2020, well played.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Power could be cut to 76,000 in Southern California on Thanksgiving due to fire risk
> 
> 
> Communities from Hemet to Ventura may lose power in an effort to keep electrical systems from igniting wildfires, Southern California Edison says.
> ...


Damn now I feel like a tool with my pic


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Damn now I feel like a tool with my picView attachment 4752884







The LP fire will see you through.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'll would throw in nurses and doctors as well......


@BarnBuster 's list includes emergency medical services. Pretty sure that covers doctors and nurses...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It lists emergency medical services. Pretty sure that covers doctors and nurses...


I know, but in these time...they're pretty sure on the top of the list, simply cause the shit they see and have to go through.

Emergency medical services good simply stand for ems...js

Edit: ems picks you up, you then go the hospital...in 2020, personally that's a front line too. They see things we can only phantom. I'm thankful in what they do.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> They see things we can only phantom.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4752971


Ok poor word, sheesh, fathom that it..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4752971


In such an instance I invoke the spirits.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I know, but in these time...they're pretty sure on the top of the list, simply cause the shit they see and have to go through.
> 
> Emergency medical services good simply stand for ems...js
> 
> Edit: ems picks you up, you then go the hospital...in 2020, personally that's a front line too. They see things we can only phantom. I'm thankful in what they do.


My point was simply that emergency medical services includes doctors and nurses. You listed doctors and nurses separately as if they weren't already included on his list...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My point was simply that emergency medical services includes doctors and nurses. You listed doctors and nurses separately as if they weren't already included on his list...


The reason I did cause I believe medical services should be in that list, for me doctor and nurses while your at the hospital are another front line and I thankful for them and what they do for 2 days or 2months. The emergency room and the ems drivers and the staff in the trucks are as well, the emergency side of that coin, and they should appreciated to, in that list.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

Ok my sentence making sucks, darn beer and space tomatoes


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> The reason I did cause I believe medical services should be in that list, for me doctor and nurses while your at the hospital are another front line and I thankful for them and what they do for 2 days or 2months. The emergency room and the ems drivers and the staff in the trucks are as well, the emergency side of that coin, and they should appreciated to, in that list.


I was incorrect, you were right. I looked up EMS and the description does not include doctors and nurses. Thanks for being nice about my error


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I was incorrect, you were right. I looked up EMS and the description does not include doctors and nurses. Thanks for being nice about my error


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2020)

I did in fact think about health care workers, but the image was the closet I found that incorporates all Military and Civilian workers.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 27, 2020)

Well learnt another important lesson today, always provide adequate heating, my 2 plants in loft suffered from the cold, I went away for 5 days ( self watering) came back and millions of Nana's, too cold oh well lesson learned.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Damn now I feel like a tool with my picView attachment 4752884


Nice! See if I'd had that Moosehead Lager I wouldn't have needed porchetta  the good news was we weren't shut down and I finished the pork. I love that firepit, sweet.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @BarnBuster 's list includes emergency medical services. Pretty sure that covers doctors and nurses...


Emergency services is a subset of healthcare specialties. It doesn't cover Covid wards or Covid ICUs or any others in the super set of medicine, nursing and allied health providers. The ones that are feeling the highest burden of care and seeing the most exposure. But it's a technicality, someone who meant well offered thanks and I think that was great.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4753049


Not that much though...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

Morning.....

we are finally getting wet stuff coming from the sky...woohoo......

coffee is hot and ready to go....so if anyone need a warm up......

just got into the shop with handy breakfast taco's.......bacon and egg today....course gotta have the hot sauce....

let see if the customers who called me Wednesday are gonna come out and pick up they're rides and such


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)

FYI: https://www.yahoo.com/news/one-reddest-states-became-nation-120904908.html


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 27, 2020)

I play this game on my phone and got this screen lol I think I’ll pay for no more ads


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI: https://www.yahoo.com/news/one-reddest-states-became-nation-120904908.html


yep, kinda wish Texas would do what Oklahoma did.....Texas would explode economically......it's just Abbott and the rest of the gang that are hindering progress.....


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2020)

This guy, in his 70s, is a badass. Didn't even let go of his cigar.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I play this game on my phone and got this screen lol I think I’ll pay for no more ads View attachment 4753457


I get the whole bidet thing, my question is is there a blow dry function or do you just sit there and drip dry?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, kinda wish Texas would do what Oklahoma did.....Texas would explode economically......it's just Abbott and the rest of the gang that are hindering progress.....


This is not about passing to the left...






SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This is not about passing to the left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice love the music.....right after I listened to it...I decided to do a little cking for this next legislative session coming up in 2021....









Texas Lawmakers Pre-File Marijuana Bills For 2021 Session


On the heels of five U.S. states voting to legalize marijuana in some form last week, lawmakers in Texas are getting a head start introducing a number of cannabis-related bills for next year, including several that would legalize it for adult use. The legalization proposals are among at least 13...




www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> This guy, in his 70s, is a badass. Didn't even let go of his cigar.


He’s also a major dumbass


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get the whole bidet thing, my question is is there a blow dry function or do you just sit there and drip dry?


What’s up with her left hand?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice love the music.....right after I listened to it...I decided to do a little cking for this next legislative session coming up in 2021....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I love that the song inspired you to do a little search. Vote! It does matter. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s up with her left hand?


Toilet brush......two birds, one stone.


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s also a major dumbass


Walk softly and carry a hatchet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Toilet brush......two birds, one stone.


I wasn’t thinking cleaning exactly...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I wasn’t thinking cleaning exactly...


That's because you have a dirty mind! 
















And was also going to be the first thing I said


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's because you have a dirty mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaginas rule


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vaginas rule


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vaginas rule


What do like best about it ?

Me it’s that full on body lock up when time isn’t an issue or excuse cause there’s only 1 task . You know that that pre seizure moment when god becomes real & the Eye rolling 
energy is being felt so intensely his sons name is being called .


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get the whole bidet thing, my question is is there a blow dry function or do you just sit there and drip dry?


Most are drip dry I believe...never used one myself! This could be a Shark Tank moment...I'm thinking a heated rim to sit on, and instantly heated water sprayed, along with a warm air dry option, and then an optional powder puff ending...Reminds me of an old old joke, about not pushing the buttons in the ladies room, and the final button was the ATR... The guy wakes in the hospital after pushing that button....automatic tampon remover, your penis is under the pillow, they tell him. 

Cut some clones tonight. I have 10 different strains in the flower room right now, and two are experimental. Had to get some clones in the event they are any good. Variety is the spice of life, with weed anyways.

So stoned and rambling....nighty night!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

Do you smoke a big bowl or do you split it up?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you smoke a big bowl or do you split it up?


I love joints


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

Depends on mood, time and task at hand.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

Ah me too but I’m short on bud until that lemon stilton is chopped. I can’t smoke a pipe, only an icy bong


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I love joints







SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you smoke a big bowl or do you split it up?


Yes. Like @DarkWeb depends. Usually I'm smoking as much as possible irregardless of task.
Lol. Irregardless. I did that for you.  

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes. Like @DarkWeb depends. Usually I'm smoking as much as possible irregardless of task.
> Lol. Irregardless. I did that for you.
> 
> SH420


Hahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes. Like @DarkWeb depends. Usually I'm smoking as much as possible irregardless of task.
> Lol. Irregardless. I did that for you.
> 
> SH420


I consume in mass quantities. This pretty much sums everything up...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I love joints


I recall you saying something about, too hot and a fix. What's the fix? 
Am I remembering correctly? 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I recall you saying something about, too hot and a fix. What's the fix?
> Am I remembering correctly?
> 
> SH420


I think you're referring to me finding out I didn't know how to smoke out of a pipe (too hot). The fix was holding it in my mouth a moment before inhaling so I don't scorch my lungs. The nice thing about joints is you don't have to be all that coordinated (or remember that) early in the morning


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think you're referring to me finding out I didn't know how to smoke out of a pipe (too hot). The fix was holding it in my mouth a moment before inhaling so I don't scorch my lungs. The nice thing about joints is you don't have to be all that coordinated (or remember that) early in the morning


Yup, that's it. I knew there was something. Smoke on sweets, smoke on.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup, that's it. I knew there was something. Smoke on sweets, smoke on.
> 
> SH420



I read this while puffing on a joint!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

It’s too hot for me too. And I can’t see the bowl that close lol

Plus a joint always tastes fresh , like bud, unlike a pipe imho.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

I wanna have lunch with the sharp wit who came up with a dentist being awarded a plaque.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna have lunch with the sharp wit who came up with a dentist being awarded a plaque.


And to think, all of our lives dental plaque was a bad thing


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And to think, all of our lives dental plaque was a bad thing


Bing-a-rino

which makes me wonder hmmm ...
We might be dealing here with Crimean Tartars (a hardened lot), the backbone of the mafiya and a cavity in the world of Interpol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

@jerryb73 






13-foot massive alligator snatches duck from hunters in Central Florida


Kevin Stipe, one of the owners of PRO HUNT, encountered the dinosaur-sized alligator while duck hunting in Leesburg.




www.fox35orlando.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 29, 2020)

How to Make Penicillin at Home (Just in Case SHTF)


This should only be undertaken when all other options have been exhausted and the required level of research has been completed. It's not easy but here are the instructions if you need them.




www.primalsurvivor.net


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> How to Make Penicillin at Home (Just in Case SHTF)
> 
> 
> This should only be undertaken when all other options have been exhausted and the required level of research has been completed. It's not easy but here are the instructions if you need them.
> ...


Sounds easy enough


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2020)

Dave Prowse, the Bristolian former bodybuilder best known for playing *Darth Vader* in the original Star Wars trilogy, has *died* aged 85. Prowse was cast as *Vader* for his imposing physique, even though the role was voiced by James Earl Jones.1 hour ago

*Dave Prowse: Darth Vader actor dies aged 85 - BBC News*


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2020)

*2 hurt after rented red Ferrari wipes out on Chicago expressway*

Chicago firefighters responded to a one-vehicle crash on Lake Shore Drive expressway involving an expensive red Ferrari that was a weekend rental.

The vehicle was being driven by a 22-year-old man around 12:45 a.m. Saturday, according to a report.









2 hurt after rented red Ferrari wipes out on Chicago expressway


Chicago firefighters responded to a one-vehicle crash on Lake Shore Drive expressway involving an expensive red Ferrari that was a weekend rental. The vehicle was being driven by a 22-year-old…




nypost.com







Somebody has some Splainin to do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2020)

The sun is out! 

About a pound...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2020)

Hmm... male & female parts growing out of a leaf stem???

That can’t be good. 
— edit — 
Yep, this plant is a full blown hermaphrodite.
Too bad because it smells fabulous.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Nov 29, 2020)

What's a good product to remove blood with semen out of the whites of my jersey without muffing the purple/gold? And yes it happened simultaneously.
Skol!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

“Plugsteve” is following me around now. wtaf?


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> What's a good product to remove blood with semen out of the whites of my jersey without muffing the purple/gold? And yes it happened simultaneously.
> Skol!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIL7n1MgY6g/


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIL7n1MgY6g/


Lucky dude!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIL7n1MgY6g/


Wow....now that was a crash...

Just saw it on the news as well...

Happy the driver is ok


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> What's a good product to remove blood with semen out of the whites of my jersey without muffing the purple/gold? And yes it happened simultaneously.
> Skol!


3% Hydrogen Peroxide first to remove the blood. You'll have to apply and scrub that by hand, keep re-applying until you lift all the blood. Then wash as usual.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

Well shit, guess after 2 1/2 of inches of rain yesterday all day it rained. Temps are gonna drop, the weather lady is saying first freeze coming Monday tuesday...this is gonna be fun. Guess I need to start thinking of a place in the house for the dwarves for a couple of days...


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 3% Hydrogen Peroxide first to remove the blood. You'll have to apply and scrub that by hand, keep re-applying until you lift all the blood. Then wash as usual.


Since you're giving advice lol, if I wash a dirt stained tshirt, will it set the stain? A stain remover has worked some, but I'm afraid it wont lift anymore of what's left. I was thinking about using a color safe bleach next. 
Damn homeowner where I'm working used a vintage tshirt to wipe down a wet hallway


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Since you're giving advice lol, if I wash a dirt stained tshirt, will it set the stain? A stain remover has worked some, but I'm afraid it wont lift anymore of what's left. I was thinking about using a color safe bleach next.
> Damn homeowner where I'm working used a vintage tshirt to wipe down a wet hallway


Try soaking it in cold water with water softener and Arm & Hammer Washing Soda overnight. Then wash with Tide or another detergent in cold water. Try that a time or two and add an oxygen bleach, again in cold water. Don’t use heat or dry it or you’ll set it. If that doesn’t do it take it to a dry cleaner. Good luck!


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Try soaking it in cold water with water softener and Arm & Hammer Washing Soda overnight. Then wash with Tide or another detergent in cold water. Try that a time or two and add an oxygen bleach, again in cold water. Don’t use heat or dry it or you’ll set it. If that doesn’t do it take it to a dry cleaner. Good luck!


Thank you! I had the same shirt as a kid so I'd like to try and save it. I will give that a shot. At the very least it will make a nice barn wall hanger.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4755533


I think it's from 89 but that's now considered vintage isnt it?


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

20 years is considered vintage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4755533


71 here....


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 71 here....


I'm not that old...yet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm not that old...yet.


Yet?


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yet?


In 9 years, hopefully.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> In 9 years, hopefully.


Gotcha 


Youngster...lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotcha
> 
> 
> Youngster...lol


Age is on my profile. I was born in a US territory, the second to the last state.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Age is on my profile. I was born in a US territory, the second to the last state.


Holy shit nvm....you got me beat..... 

I was born and raised here.......


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit nvm....you got me beat.....
> 
> I was born and raised here.......


I've been some places and seen some shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Thank you! I had the same shirt as a kid so I'd like to try and save it. I will give that a shot. At the very least it will make a nice barn wall hanger.


Let me know if you have any luck. Back when they had phosphates in detergents it would have been easy peasy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been some places and seen some shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been some places and seen some shit.


I've done shit and seen places ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

In Texas I've had a whole lot of "hold me beer" moments....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> In Texas I've had a whole lot of "hold me beer" moments....


I remember my first one. I was about 6 and I was with my dad and my cousin and we were hiking. They were looking at this mud puddle. They were poking it with their hiking sticks. They were discussing a FUCKING MUD PUDDLE. I said, "I'll show you how to cross a mud puddle." I stepped square into quick mud and was up to my chest LOL.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I remember my first one. I was about 6 and I was with my dad and my cousin and we were hiking. They were looking at this mud puddle. They were poking it with their hiking sticks. They were discussing a FUCKING MUD PUDDLE. I said, "I'll show you how to cross a mud puddle." I stepped square into quick mud and was up to my chest LOL.


That's funny..sorry...my first I was 9 dad bought me a nice little dirt bike, he was trying to teach me...did pretty good till the throttle stuck....yeah it was me and a bobbed wire fence, cactus, and that bike.....got up dusted myself off...and yelled let's do that again...should have seen the shock on my parents faces....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2020)

Think we all have those "hold my beer" moments one way or another.....it's like I got this, then it turns to a snafu .....and even some of those are bigger than others...

K I'm signing off....space tomatoes are kicking in..

Peace

Sleep well ladies and gents


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know if you have any luck. Back when they had phosphates in detergents it would have been easy peasy.


Too rugged?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Too rugged?
> View attachment 4756002


LOL probably, then again it's your shirt.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Temps dropping about 30 degrees today. I think it may snow.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Too rugged?
> View attachment 4756002


Waaay too alkaline. You could disintegrate the shirt. Sodium tripolyphosphate is the stuff you want. Can be found online.





__





Source on m.alibaba.com


, You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2020)

@abalonehx Eddie van Halen on a Hendrix conver








Hear Eddie Van Halen get cosmic on a newly unearthed cover of Jimi Hendrix’s If 6 Was 9


The track hails from keyboardist David Garfield’s new EP, and Guitar World has the premiere




www.guitarworld.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

Morning ladies and gents......hows everyone fairing....

well it's a 42F and a wakey......gonna be a nice sunny and crisp day only hitting 55F....tonights the freeze...estimates in town 31, but out here we are expecting high 20's prolly 28 or 29 or so.....just mean I got a little work to do after I get out of the shop......

taco's are in hand.....grabbed some potato and egg today.....course you gotta have the hot sause.....that will open the ol sinus's..

Coffee is ready, so if anyone needs a warm up.....


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm ready for a refill...and a burrito sounds great! I use to love breakfast burritos! Pretty much skip breakfast lately, other than a glass of OJ. 

Gonna try and get the truck re-inspected today, and supposed to move a dresser for a friend, and an oil change on my Honda would be nice, since it's going to get cold again tomorrow. 

Sitting in front of the fireplace with the new laptop though....That's the whole reason I got it! But time to kick it into gear!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2020)

Trim jail. Rain and 35° fire is going.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Wednesday morning is supposed to be 32 fuckn degrees! It was 74 this morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm ready for a refill...and a burrito sounds great! I use to love breakfast burritos! Pretty much skip breakfast lately, other than a glass of OJ.
> 
> Gonna try and get the truck re-inspected today, and supposed to move a dresser for a friend, and an oil change on my Honda would be nice, since it's going to get cold again tomorrow.
> 
> Sitting in front of the fireplace with the new laptop though....That's the whole reason I got it! But time to kick it into gear!!


coffee pot is on the counter


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wednesday morning is supposed to be 32 fuckn degrees! It was 74 this morning.


we'll be that temp or lower tonight......

outside garden is gonna take a hit......it was a good garden....soil did fine and the plants did better...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey @DarkWeb you were talking about the whole small telescope things this weekend.....ck this out....





__





Travel Scope 80 Portable Telescope with Smartphone Adapter | Celestron







www.celestron.com





with this





__





Moon Filter - 1.25" | Celestron







www.celestron.com





it would be a good start.....just throwing it out there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey @DarkWeb you were talking about the whole small telescope things this weekend.....ck this out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud  That's the one I ended up buying last night. I got it for $89. I want to get the filter and probably going to get the phone adapter. I had to get it bare bones like that or I don't think it would have gotten here in time. Some places that have it with all of those together was more than the $109 and would get here.....or a good price but wouldn't be here till January.

The same with the nintendo switch. Supposed to be $299 but someone puts with it 2-3 $30 accessories and they try to sell it for over $500! Even QVC was doing it that way. I did end up getting it with Mario kart for $299. But that wasn't easy......even Walmart sold out in under a min on one restock! By the time I got it in the cart and checked out it was unavailable. 


And thanks to everyone who helped point me in a better direction. I hope they enjoy all of this. We are definitely spending more than usual due to the crazy year...but I also haven't been able to bring them ice skating, the museum's.....the little trips that we'd usually take. So just trying to do more I guess


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks bud  That's the one I ended up buying last night. I got it for $89. I want to get the filter and probably going to get the phone adapter. I had to get it bare bones like that or I don't think it would have gotten here in time. Some places that have it with all of those together was more than the $109 and would get here.....or a good price but wouldn't be here till January.
> 
> And thanks to everyone who helped point me in a better direction. I hope they enjoy all of this. We are definitely spending more than usual due to the crazy year...but I also haven't been able to bring them ice skating, the museum's.....the little trips that we'd usually take. So just trying to do more I guess


That cool, hope you and yours have fun and enjoy it....it's a first step in a wonderful world of the sky....plus it's also cool to here kids go "whoo and ahh".....I always get a chuckle when I hear that....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That cool, hope you and yours have fun and enjoy it....it's a first step in a wonderful world of the sky....plus it's also cool to here kids go "whoo and ahh".....I always get a chuckle when I hear that....


Hell yeah I love hearing that too! Going and getting the tree was fun. I keep hearing "best tree ever"


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Waaay too alkaline. You could disintegrate the shirt. Sodium tripolyphosphate is the stuff you want. Can be found online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually in textile manufacturing high alkalinity is used for setting dyes on cotton and cotton blends. High alkalinity will ruin wool not cotton.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2020)

_A massive collection of Ice Age paintings — dubbed “the Sistine Chapel of the ancients” — has been discovered in the Amazon rainforest.... Archaeologists have found tens of thousands of paintings of animals and humans created up to 12,500 years ago across cliff faces that stretch across nearly eight miles in Colombia. Some of the paintings are so high they can only be viewed with drones.
_
​








Ice Age art discovered in Amazon rainforest: ‘Sistine Chapel of the ancients’


The find has been dubbed “the Sistine Chapel of the ancients.”




nypost.com




​


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _A massive collection of Ice Age paintings — dubbed “the Sistine Chapel of the ancients” — has been discovered in the Amazon rainforest.... Archaeologists have found tens of thousands of paintings of animals and humans created up to 12,500 years ago across cliff faces that stretch across nearly eight miles in Colombia. Some of the paintings are so high they can only be viewed with drones._
> 
> View attachment 4756424​
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that today, really cool. Some of the painted animals are of extinct animals.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

ok who here watch the Vanderbilt game.....something strange about the kicker....eh...actually I thought it was cool...









Sarah Fuller becomes 1st woman to play in Power 5 football game


Vanderbilt's Sarah Fuller is the first female athlete to play in a Power 5 game.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2020)

Minutes ago


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Minutes ago
> 
> View attachment 4756557


Nice grab, I did see it rise....had a couple of cold ones at work watching it...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Side boob


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Side boob


Where??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Manatees eating sweet potatoes.
It’s that time of year again


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Manatees eating sweet potatoes.
> It’s that time of year again  View attachment 4756965View attachment 4756966


LOL They look like sweet potatoes!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL They look like sweet potatoes!


Right?! They’re so sweet.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Manatees eating sweet potatoes.
> It’s that time of year again  View attachment 4756965View attachment 4756966


Lol I’m fairly certain manatees aren’t supposed to be that fat in the “wild”, these pups are clearly well fed!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol I’m fairly certain manatees aren’t supposed to be that fat in the “wild”, these pups are clearly well fed!


Hey get off the fat of manatees lol that’s cold water!
Say baby, still on the live rosin?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

ok why am I awake....oh that's right...$$$$....someone gotta pay the water and the electric....go figure

Mornin everyone from the big state of Tejas

28F and a wake up here.....brrr.....my walnuts just turned into peanuts.......gonna hit 60F today and sunny

Coffee is up and it hot......who needs a warm up

Picked up some Puffy Taco's....yumm.....time to open up the sinus's

Now where is that side boob that has been eluding me.....hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ok why am I awake....oh that's right...$$$$....someone gotta pay the water and the electric....go figure
> 
> Mornin everyone from the big state of Tejas
> 
> ...


What's a puffy taco?


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What's a puffy taco?


Google it, I dare you.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey get off the fat of manatees lol that’s cold water!
> Say baby, still on the live rosin?


You know it sis! Currently dabbing a hybrid called dream queen, but in the lineup is another hybrid called “Mochilato”, a “platinum og”, “strawberry lemonade”, more of the “mendo breath”, and some “orange creamsicle” is on deck warming up for when I finish the dream queen


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Google it, I dare you.


I had to! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What's a puffy taco?


here something similar to what I'm eating now.....get them from the restaurant near me.....call in only and pick up only now.....good people family owned...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to! Now I'm hungry!


I've heard they are easy to make.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You know it sis! Currently dabbing a hybrid called dream queen, but in the lineup is another hybrid called “Mochilato”, a “platinum og”, “strawberry lemonade”, more of the “mendo breath”, and some “orange creamsicle” is on deck warming up for when I finish the dream queen


Droll as I have nothing lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)

I think today is a turkey sammich day, I need to use it up or freeze what is left.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Droll as I have nothing lol


Its times like these that I wish we lived on the same coast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> here something similar to what I'm eating now.....get them from the restaurant near me.....call in only and pick up only now.....good people family owned...
> 
> View attachment 4756988


Yeah that looks good


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think today is a turkey sammich day, I need to use it up or freeze what is left.


Oh wow, I ate the last of my bird on Saturday I think. Didn’t last long this year!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that looks good


darn munchies...lol


wow ok .....my sinus's just opened.....good hot sauce.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Its times like these that I wish we lived on the same coast.


I got a care package from another country and was so excited @Laughing Grass. Got to sample her wears lol which were terrific btw LG


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh wow, I ate the last of my bird on Saturday I think. Didn’t last long this year!


How was Vegas?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How was Vegas?


I won $1000. Trip cost me $200, came home with $800 more than I left with.

it was cool, we went during the week and were scheduled to check out Friday morning. It was super dead, and a lot of things were still closed.

But then, in my infinite wisdom, I booked an extra night after I won some money the first day...let’s just say it was a different experience on the weekend. Too many people for my liking.

But all in all, very successful. I don’t really gamble much anyway, so we just relaxed.

Stayed at the Flamingo, and they have a nice open courtyard with flamingos and a couple pelicans and a bunch of fish. Was a cool place to smoke weed, and witnessed several other people doing the same. The attitude about weed has really mellowed out in that city now that it’s recreationally legal


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2020)

Psssst...

Summer's over in case you hadn't heard.

Where's La Nina today? Burrrrr.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4757028
> 
> Psssst...
> 
> ...


Say what now?


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)

We get colder at night than this, this is for downtown Sac. We'll probably get frost every night.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> We get colder at night than this, this is for downtown Sac. We'll probably get frost every night.
> 
> View attachment 4757035


Gotta love the desert. Hotter summers and colder winters. But then I see stuff like this and it’s all good.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 1, 2020)

My house assaulted me...


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)

I found a lost needle in our carpet once, with my foot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

It’s cold for those sweet potatoes 


The water in the gulf is currently 75 but with the cold snap the sea cows come in to get warm. The spring in weeki wachee, where those sweet potatoes are, is a constant 72.

I counted 80 of them one night in about an hour’s time.

Three sisters in Crystal River is a great place to observe them. As is the power plant in Apollo Beach (Tampa). There’s a great observation area there too. @mamashark


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My house assaulted me...
> 
> View attachment 4757065


Da fuck?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hahaha @lokie “guard an ice cube at the North Pole”






RIU tolerance break now over


everything is cool,I had fun,they know now that they fucked with the right one 2day,I respect everything you said tho,this is the internet and people feel tough behind their screens,but it's all good. lol ur the only one who acts all tough so ur the last person that should be saying that



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha @lokie “guard an ice cube at the North Pole”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read that thread.....and


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2020)

Merry merry


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Merry merryView attachment 4757401


You’ve already got my present under there


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’ve already got my present under there


Thats where I sleep when I'm bad


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)

@mysunnyboy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 1, 2020)

Why is it called the Golden Gate Bridge if it’s painted red?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Why is it called the Golden Gate Bridge if it’s painted red?











Why is the Golden Gate Bridge Red?


Uncle John knows pretty much everything—and if he doesn’t, he heads his massive research library, or puts one of his many associates on the case. Here is




www.portablepress.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Why is it called the Golden Gate Bridge if it’s painted red?


Because the geographic feature it spans is the Golden Gate.

So just what are you growing to qualify as a member of this forum?


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

Gateway to the gold fields of California.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Because the geographic feature it spans is the Golden Gate.
> 
> So just what are you growing to qualify as a member of this forum?


Sorry, but i’m not a grower.

Consider me a dedicated consumer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry, but i’m not a grower.
> 
> Consider me a dedicated consumer.


I thought there were too many Homos here for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I thought there were too many Homos here for you


I pretty sure it was Confucius that once said....
"Even if one doesn't like the penis. One should still respect the penis."


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I pretty sure it was Confucius that once said....
> "Even if one doesn't like the penis. One should still respect the penis."


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

Figured out how to find the * (Edit: music video) history on my YouTube streaming app last night. It's strange to not have to hook up my laptop anymore


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Figured out how to find the history on my YouTube streaming app last night. It's strange to not have to hook up my laptop anymore


Heraclitus was amazingly prescient 25 (?) centuries ago.

“Pantha rhei” = everything is in the stream


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

FYI: Contact your representative.








House gets ready for historic vote on federal marijuana prohibition


The U.S. House of Representatives is expected to vote on a bill to end the federal prohibition of marijuana later this week.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I pretty sure it was Confucius that once said....
> "Even if one doesn't like the penis. One should still respect the penis."


Confucius never met a vagina


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Confucius never met a vagina


You didn't hear what he said about vaginas?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You didn't hear what he said about vaginas?


Confucius say one can never have access to too many vaginas?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Confucius say one can never have access to too many vaginas?


No....

"The one who has all the power has the vagina"

Which roughly translates to.......

Everybody wants power sometimes all of them


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No....
> 
> "The one who has all the power has the vagina"
> 
> ...


The one who has all the power has the vagina, huh? So the vag has all the powrawr 

Did you know, that before this penis head Confucius, China was a matriarchal society?

Ain’t that a bitch...












Empress Wu: One ancient Chinese woman you do not want to mess with…


Today we announce the launch of our newest book, “Empress Wu: Rise” (buy it on Amazon! give us a review!). It tells the first half of the…




medium.com













CONFUCIAN VIEWS AND TRADITIONS REGARDING WOMEN | Facts and Details







factsanddetails.com






Don’t ask me how I know this. It’s just random shit that’s in my head.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

@DarkWeb I used to think my dad was really insightful. Then I got older and read some of Confucius. Hahaha good one dad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The one who has all the power has the vagina, huh? So the vag has all the powrawr
> 
> Did you know, that before this penis head Confucius, China was a matriarchal society?
> 
> ...


I did not know that.....but I guess I'm pretty good at translation


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @DarkWeb I used to think my dad was really insightful. Then I got older and read some of Confucius. Hahaha good one dad.


He who farts in church.....sits in his own pew....


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Confucius say one can never have access to too many vaginas?


I'm inclined to agree on this one.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Because the geographic feature it spans is the Golden Gate.
> 
> So just what are you growing to qualify as a member of this forum?



Velim assis sed simiae e lacunari facere prohiberet.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

Pleased to meet you all. I’m Zoom.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I would like to make a penny, but the monkeys to prevent them from the ceiling.


That’s totally not what I meant to say. Google Translate sucks when it comes to Latin.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

Wait? What was that about vaginas...?


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Wait? What was that about vaginas...?


Cum again?


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

It was replaced with

























Vagenis.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It was replaced with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw one of those in Chicago. Had to pay $3.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Velim assis sed simiae e lacunari facere prohiberet.


Are you gay too?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Are you gay too?


It will cost you $5 to find out.

Appreciation, you know.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> It will cost you $5 to find out.
> 
> Appreciation, you know.


Nah 

I’m a lesbian and you’ve already set off my gaydar.

Good luck with your plan though.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nah
> 
> I’m a lesbian and you’ve already set off my gaydar.
> 
> Good luck with your plan though.


Statement to Gay Folks:

I don’t have a problem with you. The fish that eludes the whale has 1000 days to think about it. But the whale should choose shrimp (krill) because there are simply more of them. The delegate who wears no hat is the French toast special.

I have smoked 23 marijuanas in composing this message. I hope you catch up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2020)

Deep


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Statement to Gay Folks:
> 
> I don’t have a problem with you. The fish that eludes the whale has 1000 days to think about it. But the whale should choose shrimp (krill) because there are simply more of them. The delegate who wears no hat is the French toast special.
> 
> I have smoked 23 marijuanas in composing this message. I hope you catch up.


hit the link for “gay search engine”; busted




__





What did you accomplish today?


Why do you try so hard? :roll: At least he didn't post that bong emoji again. I've got to remember to log in before I browse RIU, some of the threads won't make sense but the urge to commit suicide goes down considerably. I think I have something like 40 people on ignore now.



rollitup.org


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Statement to Gay Folks:
> 
> I don’t have a problem with you. The fish that eludes the whale has 1000 days to think about it. But the whale should choose shrimp (krill) because there are simply more of them. The delegate who wears no hat is the French toast special.
> 
> I have smoked 23 marijuanas in composing this message. I hope you catch up.


Interesting point: my girlfriend is bi


cannabineer said:


> hit the link for “gay search engine”; busted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with shrimp?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Interesting point: my girlfriend is bi
> ...snip...


Things homophobes say.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Things homophobes say.


Meh.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Statement to Gay Folks:
> 
> I don’t have a problem with you. The fish that eludes the whale has 1000 days to think about it. But the whale should choose shrimp (krill) because there are simply more of them. The delegate who wears no hat is the French toast special.
> 
> I have smoked 23 marijuanas in composing this message. I hope you catch up.


Conflating shrimp with krill is just the sort of unconscious-privilege bigotry I expect from a mammalian supremacist.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Meth.


FIFY

Now bark like a dog.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Conflating shrimp with krill is just the sort of unconscious-privilege bigotry I expect from a mammalian supremacist.


I hate them all. Flippy tails, nasty little mouthparts...

The oven’s really the best place for them.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY
> 
> Now bark like a dog.


You haven’t changed your avatar in three years.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Statement to Gay Folks:
> 
> I don’t have a problem with you. The fish that eludes the whale has 1000 days to think about it. But the whale should choose shrimp (krill) because there are simply more of them. The delegate who wears no hat is the French toast special.
> 
> I have smoked 23 marijuanas in composing this message. I hope you catch up.


This makes no sense.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Deep


"There is water at the bottom of the ocean."


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Statement to Gay Folks:
> 
> I don’t have a problem with you. The fish that eludes the whale has 1000 days to think about it. But the whale should choose shrimp (krill) because there are simply more of them. The delegate who wears no hat is the French toast special.
> 
> I have smoked 23 marijuanas in composing this message. I hope you catch up.


The Gay folks I know would never have to smoke 23 to think of the Cliffs of Dover. Get better weed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This makes no sense.


It's not supposed to. He's trying the "annoyance" tact


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> "There is water at the bottom of the ocean."


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's not supposed to. He's trying the "annoyance" tact


Meh.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2020)

I was just watching a YT TV bloopers video and this journalist asked a little blind girl, "Is there anything you can't do???" Without missing a beat and with a smile on her face, the little girl replied, 'see.' Lol...


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 2, 2020)

Wish my desktop didn't take a a shit. Smartphones suck dick


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Wish my desktop didn't take a a shit. Smartphones suck dick


Don’t say that around @Zoom Rabbit, it’ll make him nervous.


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t say that around @Zoom Rabbit, it’ll make him nervous.


that's true but fuck it (no homo)


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t say that around @Zoom Rabbit, it’ll make him nervous.


It isn’t the sucking dick, it’s the reach around. This amuses our royal highness.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t say that around @Zoom Rabbit, it’ll make him nervous.


Because of my enormous erection? 
That is standard


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)

Jesus Christ Superstar is just the Gospel of Judas set to music.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds easy enough


Lol I was.looking at that, cheese cloth


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

God I love crazy women


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 3, 2020)

Can't find the remote. Any retired cop dogs that are in to that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Can't find the remote. Any retired cop dogs that are in to that?


If you put weed in there


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> If you put weed in there


Or explosives...


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> God I love crazy women


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Damnit I always forget what I was going to tell you guys when I enter the room.

Now I remember. Tomorrow is National Cookie Day. My address is


https://pepperidgefarmdeliverscookies.fooji.com/#campaign-teaser


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


Been there done that and she took my T-shirt  
Ever been stalked by a convicted killer?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

I probably should’ve asked if you’ve ever lived with a convicted killer first


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes

Long story


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Power’s out on a beautiful day. Hmmm...
Awesome


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

No no really it’s awesome


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Been there done that and she took my T-shirt
> Ever been stalked by a convicted killer?


Yes I've done all that got the t shirts and scars too, known a lot of crazy femmes they are ..... Interesting..... But fking nuts ofc, 

This one had a good reason.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Yes I've done all that got the t shirts and scars too, known a lot of crazy femmes they are ..... Interesting..... But fking nuts ofc,
> 
> This one had a good reason.


lol @ pulled out a pocket knife


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol @ pulled out a pocket knife


That had to leave a mark.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

I gotta get some Gaga cookies






__





Lady Gaga Oreo Cookies Announced






comicbook.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

https://comicbook.com/irl/amp/news/lady-gaga-oreo-chromatica-cookies-release-date/

bet they taste like

































ya think?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> https://comicbook.com/irl/amp/news/lady-gaga-oreo-chromatica-cookies-release-date/
> 
> bet they taste like
> 
> ...


Penis?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Penis?


I wouldn’t know. I’m not gonna ask you boss.





























Y


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I gotta get some Gaga cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's opening them wrong. I hope it's nothing like the fruit punch monstrocities.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)

Meat.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)

Drug bust yields 1,700 pounds of marijuana worth $15M


Connecticut police arrested two men and seized an estimated $15 million in marijuana after discovering a storage facility was being used illegally as a hub for pot distribution in the Northeast, authorities said Thursday. West Haven police said local officers and agents with the FBI and Drug...




www.yahoo.com






That would be $8824 a lb, a little optomistic...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's opening them wrong. I hope it's nothing like the fruit punch monstrocities.


No did you eat one and I mean ONE


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)

Swedish Fish don’t taste like Swedes, or fish.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Swedish Fish don’t taste like Swedes, or fish.View attachment 4759033


They taste like Swedish chicks. Where you been? Ask your “girlfriend”.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They taste like Swedish chicks. Where you been? Ask your “girlfriend”.


I don’t know how you could be so mistaken. Swedish chicks (women) taste like fish due to differing hygiene standards. Hence the term: ‘Swedish Fish.’


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I don’t know you could be so mistaken. Swedish chicks (women) taste like fish due to differing hygiene standards. Hence the term: ‘Swedish Fish.’


My apologies if you or your girlfriend are Swedish. Just a joke.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I don’t know you could be so mistaken. Swedish chicks (women) taste like fish due to differing hygiene standards. Hence the term: ‘Swedish Fish.’


Um, that’s racist. And oh so wrong in the year of our lord 2020.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> My apologies if you or your girlfriend are Swedish. Just a joke.


I’m Scotch and Norwegian


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Seriously 
I’m scotch on the rocks


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I don’t know how you could be so mistaken. Swedish chicks (women) taste like fish due to differing hygiene standards. Hence the term: ‘Swedish Fish.’


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4759098


Thief.....lol....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2020)

It's been a day.....I'LL just say that....


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Thief.....lol....


Yes you are...lol


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 3, 2020)

@ca


mysunnyboy said:


> I gotta get some Gaga cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yes you are...lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's been a day.....I'LL just say that....


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)

IV-XX beatus primus.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2020)

A new monk arrives at the monastery. He is assigned to help the other monks in copying the old texts by hand. 
He notices, however, that they are copying from copies, not from the original manuscripts. 
So, the new monk goes to the head monk to ask him about this. 
He points out that if there were an error in the first copy, that error would be continued in all the other copies. 
The head monk says, "We have been copying from the copies for centuries, but you make a good point, my son." 
So, he goes down into the cellar with one of the copies to check it against the original. 
Hours go by and nobody sees him. 
One of the monks goes downstairs to look for him. 
He hears sobbing coming from the back of the cellar and finds the old monk leaning over one of the original books crying. 
He asks the old monk what's wrong, and in a choked voice came the reply......
"The word is 'celebrate'."


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Seriously
> I’m scotch on the rocks





Zoom Rabbit said:


> IV-XX beatus primus.


Prefer Whiskey myself but would love to try Macaloneys.

beati in MMXXI


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


thanks sweets , appreciate that...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

Morning everyone from Tejas......

it's was 33F and a wake up for me today at 6am.....did my animal rounds and such...gonna hit 55F today....looks like we might have a chance for rain comin for Saturday(yeah right)...

Fajita taco's anyone with a little guacamole .......

Coffee is ready, fresh pot made.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I don’t know how you could be so mistaken. Swedish chicks (women) taste like fish due to differing hygiene standards. Hence the term: ‘Swedish Fish.’


Great another misogynistic fool. Fish odor comes from bacterial vaginosis. It's an illness. Please just go back to Grass City where they already kicked you off for this woman hating, inane and mean bullshit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2020)

Santa Ana winds & fires have the coast..








cough...cough...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Great another misogynistic fool. Fish odor comes from bacterial vaginosis. It's an illness. Please just go back to Grass City where they already kicked you off for this woman hating, inane and mean bullshit.


Only HIS Swedish women baby. He gets them from the ocean and puts them in brine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Santa Ana winds & fires have the coast..
> 
> View attachment 4759492
> 
> ...


heard the fire on the news is right near San Diego.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Only HIS Swedish women baby. He gets them from the ocean and puts them in brine.


It says something that his only experience is with women who have a disease and he thinks it's funny.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *I’m Scotch* and Norwegian


Fitting. They have the best national animal.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Santa Ana winds & fires have the coast..
> 
> View attachment 4759492
> 
> ...


Wow 2020 has been quite the year. How are you doing? Is that Long Beach Harbor?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fitting. They have the best national animal.


Oh yeah, which is what?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Great another misogynistic fool. Fish odor comes from bacterial vaginosis. It's an illness. Please just go back to Grass City where they already kicked you off for this woman hating, inane and mean bullshit.


Is that why @Zoom Rabbit got kicked off?
Nice


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fitting. They have the best national animal.


A lion and a unicorn, yup that fits


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah, which is what?


Unicorn... majestic as fuck!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

I KNEW IT!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is that why @Zoom Rabbit got kicked off?
> Nice


You can do the search yourself but here's tangerinegreen555's research he lasted barely a year there before they canned him like a tuna.

If you follow this post to Accomplish you can see more of his 'winning' ways. Possibly I misspelled whining.
PS follow the post below and enjoy the pic


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep getting calls from Grasscity investigators asking if I have any information about this fugitive.
> View attachment 4049008
> If anyone sees him, tell him there's some people looking for him.
> View attachment 4049014


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You can do the search yourself but here's @tangerinegreen555 's research he lasted barely a year there before they canned him like a tuna.
> 
> If you follow this post to Accomplish you can see more of his 'winning' ways. Possibly I misspelled whining.
> PS You do want to follow that link, it's worth it for the pic of him alone.







__





PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD


Paintball stormtrooper?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wow 2020 has been quite the year. How are you doing? Is that Long Beach Harbor?


Im good, been getting a little skiing in. 
It's above Cabrillo beach, LA main harbor entrance, where cargo ships stage.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Santa Ana winds & fires have the coast..
> 
> View attachment 4759492
> 
> ...


I think the worst part (other than the fires) is when the winds stop and all the crap that got blown out to sea starts creeping back on shore.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I KNEW IT!


Oh and that picture is him. He stated that.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Im good, been getting a little skiing in.
> It's above Cabrillo beach, LA main harbor entrance, where cargo ships stage.


When my kids were living in Venice Beach I could see where they staged the cargo ships waiting for their harbor captains.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think the worst part (other than the fires) is when the winds stop and all the crap that got blown out to sea starts creeping back on shore.


Ash settling on my car finish drives me nuts.


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

im fucking dying
do think i may have accidently fucked up an ad placement.

oh goodness. oops it might be a little big


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

which one is @Zoom Rabbit turd?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

I knew I put that SOB on ignore right off the bat for a reason.........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh and that picture is him. He stated that.


I knew I was special and one of a kind sniff sniff


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4759516
> which one is @Zoom Rabbit turd?


This one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This one
> View attachment 4759518


Haha oh sorry dude..
Is that hare on your head?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This one
> View attachment 4759518


eeek don't scare me like that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

No way in hell he’s got a bisexual gf. Because there’s no way in the hell briar rabbit has a gf.

Is he a cop?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> im fucking dying
> View attachment 4759513do think i may have accidently fucked up an ad placement.
> 
> oh goodness. oops it might be a little big


I don't know. Considering content I think it's just right! In the LED forums you should consider giving them 15% of the page and the ad space 85%, use a sliding scale based on how hard they make you work ;D


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't see ads


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know. Considering content I think it's just right! In the LED forums you should consider giving them 15% of the page and the ad space 85%, use a sliding scale based on how hard they make you work ;D


i actually got rid of most of the troubles in the led forum so its pretty nice. lately i dont wanna jinx anything tho


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't see ads


you should, it really helps riu ..and me. ..it helps me alot .


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> you should, it really helps riu ..and me. ..it helps me alot .


How do I turn them on?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> i actually got rid of most of the troubles in the led forum so its pretty nice. lately i dont wanna jinx anything tho


Oh maybe it's time for me to start hanging out there?? 

I'll turn off my ad blocker on this site hun.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

ahhh, ad blocker. Forgot I had it, I'm so complacent


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

*I tried the world's first no-kill, lab-grown chicken burger*
Exclusive: At a ‘test restaurant’ in Israel, the meat is grown in vats behind a glass screen. Could it be a taste of the future?

https://www.theguardian.com/food/2020/dec/04/no-kill-lab-grown-chicken-burger-restaurant-israel

I'd eat that


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *I tried the world's first no-kill, lab-grown chicken burger*
> Exclusive: At a ‘test restaurant’ in Israel, the meat is grown in vats behind a glass screen. Could it be a taste of the future?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/2020/dec/04/no-kill-lab-grown-chicken-burger-restaurant-israel
> ...


not a bad looking burger there..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This makes no sense.


You need to subject this to Jungian analysis.

The fish is gay people.

The whale is many, or large, gay people.

Shrimp (krill) is gay people (godforsaken demoniacs), specifically women.

Those nasty flippy mouthparts are the very image of the despised feminine principle

which makes the oven remark morally equivalent to the death camps.

Delegates are some sort of cuck, and French toast is a concealed desperate code word seeking a gay people bisex penis orgy with penis, unless of course it’s a veiled reference to battered women.

At that point pitiable repression becomes dangerous madness. In any case this exchange is up to its prostate in archetypes, and illustrates one troll’s gay self-denial in all its repellent and hate-amplifying agony.


Singlemalt said:


> *I tried the world's first no-kill, lab-grown chicken burger*
> Exclusive: At a ‘test restaurant’ in Israel, the meat is grown in vats behind a glass screen. Could it be a taste of the future?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/2020/dec/04/no-kill-lab-grown-chicken-burger-restaurant-israel
> ...


I’m waiting for 3D printed wagyu ribeye. Using the right feedstocks it could be vegan steak. 

One step closer to this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> not a bad looking burger there..


I'd eat it before I'd eat those frozen chicken nugget monstrosities


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You need to subject this to Jungian analysis.
> 
> The fish is gay people.
> 
> ...


Nice analysis! kudos


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *I tried the world's first no-kill, lab-grown chicken burger*
> Exclusive: At a ‘test restaurant’ in Israel, the meat is grown in vats behind a glass screen. Could it be a taste of the future?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/2020/dec/04/no-kill-lab-grown-chicken-burger-restaurant-israel
> ...


Thank god, I figured algae and seaweed were our future.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> How do I turn YOU on?


fixed it for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat it before I'd eat those frozen chicken nugget monstrosities


yeah I'm with you on that.......my big dog don't even eat those monstrosities and he's usually not picky...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> im fucking dying
> View attachment 4759513do think i may have accidently fucked up an ad placement.
> 
> oh goodness. oops it might be a little big


max banners lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2020)

Discover Popular Videos | Facebook


Facebook Watch is the place to enjoy videos and shows together. Find the latest trending videos, discover original shows and checkout what's going on with your favorite creators.




fb.watch


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Where is a nugget on a chicken exactly?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> max banners lol.
> 
> View attachment 4759575


ill fix them whoopsie


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

House Approves Decriminalizing Marijuana; Bill To Stall In Senate


The legislation removes cannabis from the list of federally controlled substances and expunges low-level convictions and arrests. But the GOP Senate is not expected to take up the bill.




www.npr.org





Why is that not surprising?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> House Approves Decriminalizing Marijuana; Bill To Stall In Senate
> 
> 
> The legislation removes cannabis from the list of federally controlled substances and expunges low-level convictions and arrests. But the GOP Senate is not expected to take up the bill.
> ...


saw that coming honestly, course they're are contested seats in Georgia, Jan 9th is the run off, guessing that's the reason for the stale


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where is a nugget on a chicken exactly?


Under the cock


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

phew wow...... im off for today.

wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much ignorance and gaslighting ...its a good thing iget paid for that yikes

@neosapien lets go to target


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 4, 2020)

I have yet to be emotionally abused on here. Because it's not possible. But I feel for those who are susceptible to it, and spend a lot of time at a place that exposes them to it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I have yet to be emotionally abused on here. Because it's not possible. But I feel for those who are susceptible to it, and spend a lot of time at a place that exposes them to it.


You go Rambo


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> phew wow...... im off for today.
> 
> wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much ignorance and gaslighting ...its a good thing iget paid for that yikes
> 
> @neosapien lets go to target


I'm down. I'm prepping. To paint the kitchen cabinets. I bet they have something I need.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I'm down. I'm prepping. To paint the kitchen cabinets. I bet they have something I need.


Get some toilet paper yo, it’s starting to run low here.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Get some toilet paper yo, it’s starting to run low here.


If this place has taught me anything, it's that when the goings get tough… the tough stomp it down the drain.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Merry Christmas


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

Had to settle a battle of the picture Apps this morning, had to reset the default one. Hopefully it is fixed, it was downloading my pics to a general folder instead of one by date.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh and that picture is him. He stated that.


Were those his awards behind him?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Were those his awards behind him?
> View attachment 4759759


For Baking and Shoe Washing


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You go Rambo


I was in 'Nam.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I was in 'Nam.


Awesome
Thank you for your service
Asshole


hiku?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Were those his awards behind him?
> View attachment 4759759


Yes, you saw those too eh?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, you saw those too eh?


I always scrutinize the backgrounds for tidbits first.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This one
> View attachment 4759518


Now that is one handsome dude.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I always scrutinize the backgrounds for tidbits first.


When I look at it now, I see the dirty dishes on the counter.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Now that is one handsome dude.




You ignore that and comment on your picture being handsome. You are delusional and not in a nice way..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

*Classic Hasenpfeffer with Semolina Dumplings
https://honest-food.net/hasenpfeffer-recipe-dumplings/*


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *Classic Hasenpfeffer with Semolina Dumplings
> https://honest-food.net/hasenpfeffer-recipe-dumplings/*


f'n genius!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 4, 2020)

jabber jibber ,jibber jabber idk leave that to the pros ! However I know 1 thing as truth . That ole boy who starred in the movie “arctic ” CONFIRMED my past working knowledge that I will NEVER be bone cold again 4 any1 ,mark it down(excluding death )


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> jabber jibber ,jibber jabber idk leave that to the pros ! However I know 1 thing as truth . That ole boy who starred in the movie “arctic ” CONFIRMED my past working knowledge that I will NEVER be bone cold again 4 any1 ,mark it down(excluding death )


Bye...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 4, 2020)

Not today

edit : and you for sure aren’t the 1


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> fixed it for me


Wait wait wait, I think I have a handle on this.
How you doin?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome
> Thank you for your service
> Asshole
> 
> ...


That was mean. He might be a dick sometimes but Pablo's a decent guy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That was mean. He might be a dick sometimes but Pablo's a decent guy.


Never been anything but an asshole to me. Call it as I see it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2020)

Possible gift for the geek who has everything?








Real-Element Periodic Table


Shopping for a periodic table with real elements? Maulii Science Decor has a periodic table with real elements inside. Buy our Real Element Periodic Table here.




maulii.com




@cannabineer @Singlemalt


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Possible gift for the geek who has everything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I want one


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2020)

I just ordered 2 lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks Chunky


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Possible gift for the geek who has everything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I want one too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Up and down or circular?


















































I’m polishing my silver


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Up and down or circular?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah me to lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah me to lol


You know what they say. Pictures blah blah blah lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Up and down or circular?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Random orbital, you don't want streaks.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Never been anything but an asshole to me. Call it as I see it.


Ah... carry on then


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2020)

@neosapien @tyler.durden 




I've been stuck on this song for a couple weeks. Dude is pretty good. Style is super different


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @neosapien @tyler.durden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Possible gift for the geek who has everything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is intensely cool!

Back when eBay was young, I bought some macro samples of elements, mostly metals. I had the ambition of building a hands-on table, but price and availability killed that project. The thirty or so that I have are in the garage in a small yet heavy box.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I liked that, thanks for sharing.


You're welcome! His shits pretty good though. He got some crazy styles going on. Like grunge rap lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You're welcome! His shits pretty good though. He got some crazy styles going on. Like grunge rap lol


Interesting. Kinda reminds me of Sage Francis, but more diverse...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You're welcome! His shits pretty good though. He got some crazy styles going on. Like grunge rap lol


You know my babe had the first rap song to go up the charts. God love the mrs for not killing me yet.

fabfive Freddy told me everybody’s fly
dj spinnin I said my my 

I’m singin it now

Chris Stein could jam a bit imho


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Interesting. Kinda reminds me of Sage Francis, but more diverse...


I like sage too a lot lol so it makes sense


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I like sage too a lot lol so it makes sense


It’s lovely in a gravy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s lovely in a gravy


Sage is essential for pork roasts and its great w/poultry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s lovely in a gravy


The ex wanted to make acorn squash ravioli, as a team effort. One of my chores was to bring a bunch of large sage leaves(growing in my herb garden) and quick fry them for laying over the ravioli and garnishing as well. The fried sage was damned good, surprisingly tasty


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @neosapien @tyler.durden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was pretty alright. Almost like a couple genres. Had a good laid back vibe but was actually saying some shit. 

Dax has been pretty entertaining with his vids and stuff throughout the pandemic. He dropped this a couple days ago…







His 1st Joker video is fucking awesome too.


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Up and down or circular?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you polishing? What technique are you using?

This device has helped polish a few knobs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> What are you polishing? What technique are you using?
> 
> This device has helped polish a few knobs.


It ain’t silver


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> What are you polishing? What technique are you using?
> 
> This device has helped polish a few knobs.


HA

That reminds me of a funny story. I met his chick and we decided to go spend a weekend together. She lived out of state and I met her half way in Louisville.

Anyway, I get to the hotel and we proceed to start our nice weekend when she gets up and goes to her bag and gets something like that out lol I forgot all about her.

I said let me see that. I said baby that’s for when you’re alone.

She had previously been “straight”.

Oh wow, forgot all about her.

We went to the horse races one afternoon.

Hahaha she was a high school principal.

Friends of friends can sometimes be your friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sage is essential for pork roasts and its great w/poultry.


I have a special groove thang for marjoram.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s lovely in a gravy


Im only into his tunes. No sage gravy for me. Im not that big of a fan




Reaaaal good song though.. at least I like it


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have a special groove thang for marjoram.


I knew her in high school man, she was a freak.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I knew her in high school man, she was a freak.


Related to MaryAnn?


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have a special groove thang for marjoram.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Related to MaryAnn?


Mary Lou


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I knew her in high school man, she was a freak.


Where I was Nut Meg was the spicy ticket


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Can I put laptops on a bonfire? Asking for a friend


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can I put laptops on a bonfire? Asking for a friend


I asked my friend and they said yes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I asked my friend and they said yes


All five?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

does anyone know what that person is talking about with a dog etc?
I’m supposedly mingling behind the scenes whatever that means. Put down the Sativa dude.


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2020)

My laptop battery is a paperweight, I need to contact my geek friend to replace it. My experience with opening laptops up has taught me to let someone else do it, I always break shit in them. I haven't been on the desktop in a long time, guess I'll have to use it when the laptop is being fixed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> All five?


He says.....You're gonna need a bigger fire....



mysunnyboy said:


> does anyone know what that person is talking about with a dog etc?
> 
> I’m supposedly mingling behind the scenes whatever that means. Put down the Sativa dude.



Huh?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> He says.....You're gonna need a bigger fire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the loneliness thread


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> In the loneliness thread


Wow


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> My laptop battery is a paperweight, I need to contact my geek friend to replace it. My experience with opening laptops up has taught me to let someone else do it, I always break shit in them. I haven't been on the desktop in a long time, guess I'll have to use it when the laptop is being fixed.


Ah c'mon if it breaks it needed replacing anyway


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ah c'mon if it breaks it needed replacing anyway


In the fire they go...

Are you feeling good?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> In the fire they go...
> 
> Are you feeling good?


Yup, thanks for asking, all good. Although I'd feel better if I could decide what to have for breakfast. So far I'm thinking longaniza and eggs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, thanks for asking, all good. Although I'd feel better if I could decide what to have for breakfast. So far I'm thinking longaniza and eggs.


Great to hear.  
Chow down but be careful with the tummy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

Okay, my boy Harry is the evolution of hip-hop. He is now improvising entire songs replete with his own hooks, thoughtful lyric schemes, and even his own ad libs! He also created all the beats used in this episode. These spontaneous tunes are better than most written shit out there, such a genius. Enjoy!







@srh88 @neosapien @Bobby schmeckle @Gary Goodson


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2020)

My mom drew my daughter chasing birds at the beach in charcoal, photocopied it, and then hand colored them all. She added the details like the eyes and beaks of the birds, and the curls in my daughters hair by hand.

All in the name of Xmas cards...lol. I had to convince her to go back and sign them all after I took these pics. I guess I’m easily impressed...haha


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My mom drew my daughter chasing birds at the beach in charcoal, photocopied it, and then hand colored them all. She added the details like the eyes and beaks of the birds, and the curls in my daughters hair by hand.
> 
> All in the name of Xmas cards...lol. I had to convince her to go back and sign them all after I took these pics. I guess I’m easily impressed...haha
> 
> View attachment 4761365View attachment 4761366


Your mom is very talented


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My mom drew my daughter chasing birds at the beach in charcoal, photocopied it, and then hand colored them all. She added the details like the eyes and beaks of the birds, and the curls in my daughters hair by hand.
> 
> All in the name of Xmas cards...lol. I had to convince her to go back and sign them all after I took these pics. I guess I’m easily impressed...haha
> 
> View attachment 4761365View attachment 4761366


wow 
You’re a lucky man


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My mom drew my daughter chasing birds at the beach in charcoal, photocopied it, and then hand colored them all. She added the details like the eyes and beaks of the birds, and the curls in my daughters hair by hand.
> 
> All in the name of Xmas cards...lol. I had to convince her to go back and sign them all after I took these pics. I guess I’m easily impressed...haha
> 
> View attachment 4761365View attachment 4761366


Beautiful, made me tear up a little. My mother was an artist, too. Please post some pictures of your mom...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Beautiful, made me tear up a little. My mother was an artist, too. Please post some pictures of your mom...


Mine’s a bitch. I’m ok with it. Out of sight out of mind.

I’m going to try to take a tolerance break. Gonna try for a couple of hrs. 

I hope it’s quiet zzzzzzz


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mine’s a bitch. I’m ok with it. Out of sight out of mind.
> 
> I’m going to try to take a tolerance break. Gonna try for a couple of hrs.
> 
> I hope it’s quiet zzzzzzz


Wake n bake!


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 6, 2020)

I just made a pot of goulash with ground venison, the farmer across the road from me is an avid hunter and he harvested a few deer this year, he gave me a couple lbs of ground venison hamburger.

I'm about to sit down for supper and have a big bowl mmmmmm 


Goulash is one of my favorite things to eat in the winter, it's cheap and easy to make, it's hearty and filling and I'll be able to eat at least 4 more times from that size pot in the pic 

I can come home from a long day at work and throw a bowl of goulash in the microwave and have an awesome meal in 2 minutes


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I just made a pot of goulash with ground venison, the farmer across the road from me is an avid hunter and he harvested a few deer this year, he gave me a couple lbs of ground venison hamburger.
> 
> I'm about to sit down for supper and have a big bowl mmmmmm
> View attachment 4761487
> ...


It gets better too. @tangerinegreen555


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wake n bake!


Let's throw down


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

I like how clean everyone's stovetops have been today.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)

Just managed to escape the politics section  it was like Dante's hell I tell you, phew that's a tough negative place.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Is it Monday?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2020)

​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone live near Bakersfield looking for a compound belonging to punk rock greatness?
I’d take it








A Punk Legend’s Remote Desert Compound Pops up for Sale


Barely a month after his death from complications resulting from a long battle with Lewy body dementia, Bob Biggs, founder of the legendary L.A.-based punk label Slash Records, has had his idiosync…



www.dirt.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Thoughts


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Just managed to escape the politics section  it was like Dante's hell I tell you, phew that's a tough negative place.


did you say 'Hell'?


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Love it though I am confused, if we all come from DNA Eve, doesn't that mean everyone female is the same as the girl here? And every man for that matter. ( If you get my drift )


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> did you say 'Hell'?


I know of no funnier play than this classic.









Old Harry's Game (Series 1 - 4) : Andy Hamilton : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Life is not easy. Spending eternity in a place filled with fire and brimstone while the bottom half of you has been turned into a goat is even worse, but that...



archive.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2020)

Howdy from Tejas....

sorry I didn't give ya to morning reports.......

as soon as I hit the shop, they're have been people here......nice to be busy in the morning like that....get to make that $$$$

thinking Beef Taco Salad for lunch....hmmmm


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Love it though I am confused, if we all come from DNA Eve, doesn't that mean everyone female is the same as the girl here? And every man for that matter. ( If you get my drift )


Im not a biologist (so someone else can hopefully answer this better), but what this means is that out of all the humans living at the time that the girls ancestor (DNA Eve) was alive, eventually they had a family with all boys, got ate by lions, made their hut next to an active volcano, went INCEL, or whatever it was that caused them to have to breed with one of DNA Eve's spawn and that line led to today. 

Not that she was the only breeding female, or the first.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im not a biologist (so someone else can hopefully answer this better), but what this means is that out of all the humans living at the time that the girls ancestor (DNA Eve) was alive, eventually they had a family with all boys, got ate by lions, made their hut next to an active volcano, went INCEL, or whatever it was that caused them to have to breed with one of DNA Eve's spawn and that line led to today.
> 
> Not that she was the only breeding female, or the first.


Yes I know that, I u derstand her line was the line we all are related or come from, BUT doesn't that mean our Hilda has the same ancestry.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Yes I know that, I u derstand her line was the line we all are related or come from, BUT doesn't that mean our Hilda has the same ancestry.


I don't know who Hilda is, maybe she has some Neaderthal parentage, or maybe the grey aliens designed her genetic line. 

lol anyways, back to the real world of politics for me. Just thought that was a interesting blip on the radar to see someone get the results that they have the oldest unbroken female line discovered.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't know who Hilda is, maybe she has some Neanderthal parentage, or maybe the grey aliens designed her genetic line.
> 
> lol anyways, back to the real world of politics for me. Just thought that was a interesting blip on the radar to see someone get the results that they have the oldest unbroken female line discovered.


Hilda Ogden, famous on the silver screen, she probably has some Neanderthal DNA in her, most westerners do, and yes I love all that stuff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2020)

Lawn darts anyone?


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Hilda Ogden, famous on the silver screen, she probably has some Neanderthal DNA in her, most westerners do, and yes I love all that stuff.


Hilda? A Neanderthal? 

Elsie may think so.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2020)

Morning from Tejas

42F and a wakey bakey....gonna hit 75F this afternoon

ahhh tacos

coffee is hot and fresh


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm supposed to be trimming a dozen or so plants. I'm sitting here feeling mildly guilty about fucking off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm supposed to be trimming a dozen or so plants. I'm sitting here feeling mildly guilty about fucking off.


eh don't worry about it.....

I did that last weekend.......the effed off thing that is...


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 8, 2020)

Seems we all need to do it from time to time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Seems we all need to do it from time to time.


And when you retire, that becomes your job


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And when you retire, that becomes your job


Shush, people will find out


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And when you retire, that becomes your job


I don't feel guilty about it though... I always end up having something to do anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And when you retire, that becomes your job


Elegantly fucking off by retirees will be an Olympic sport one day; mark my words. Points awarded by a vector formula of originality and reverse time-efficiency.

The Canadians will show on the winter games, displaying beautiful elegant retiree fuckery-off on hard frozen surfaces. 

Any nation that willingly straps motion-swords to its shoes has my immediate respect.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And when you retire, that becomes your job


And I'm prosecuting it like a pro.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Elegantly fucking off by retirees will be an Olympic sport one day; mark my words. Points awarded by a vector formula of originality and reverse time-efficiency.
> 
> The Canadians will show on the winter games, displaying beautiful elegant retiree fuckery-off on hard frozen surfaces.
> 
> Any nation that willingly straps motion-swords to its shoes has my immediate respect.


Hell yes, if Break Dancing is now an Olympic sport retirement fuckery can't be far behind








Olympics to give break dancing a spin in 2024


The IOC has granted Olympic status to break dancing. The sport will be called breaking and debut at the 2024 Games in Paris.




www.espn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Elegantly fucking off by retirees will be an Olympic sport one day; mark my words. Points awarded by a vector formula of originality and reverse time-efficiency.
> 
> The Canadians will show on the winter games, displaying beautiful elegant retiree fuckery-off on hard frozen surfaces.
> 
> Any nation that willingly straps motion-swords to its shoes has my immediate respect.


What are you smoking?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hell yes, if Break Dancing is now an Olympic sport retirement fuckery can't be far behind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and the added excitement is that the contestants might break something.

Adds that NASCAR “we’re here to see shit burn” flair.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What are you smoking?


Cindy!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cindy!


I remember the last time! I bet @Grandpapy does too


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


>


LOL If only


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I remember the last time! I bet @Grandpapy does too


I choke up just thinking about it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I remember the last time! I bet @Grandpapy does too


A half dressed chick in the grass, I couldn't finger the connection.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> A half dressed chick in the grass, I couldn't finger the connection.


She was between me and the drum.

Oh and more like 2% dressed. The walleyed look she (directed who knows where) was pure win.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> She was between me and the drum.
> 
> Oh and more like 2% dressed. The walleyed look she (directed who knows where) was pure win.


That was such an enjoyable day!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> That was such an enjoyable day!


You are generous lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You are generous lol


True I can only speak for myself, Oh, the cat just finished the last of thanksgiving bird. Smoked it myself!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> True I can only speak for myself, Oh, the cat just finished the last of thanksgiving bird. Smoked it myself!


Nice. I’ve always had trouble keeping the cherry going, especially on vulcanized drummie.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4763496


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

It takes about 3 oz of brick weed to use the Big Bambu paper, it falls apart though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> It takes about 3 oz of brick weed to use the Big Bambu paper, it falls apart though.


I got my album second-hand; no paper


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I got my album second-hand; no paper


Because I used it...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Because I used it...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

My dad told me about that.....I still have his album.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought that album in a record store with the paper intact in 1984. I tried to use it, but it ripped instantly because it was too old.

Fortunately there were plenty of soda cans laying about in those days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I bought that album in a record store with the paper intact in 1984. I tried to use it, but it ripped instantly because it was too old.
> 
> Fortunately there were plenty of soda cans laying about in those days.


Didn't know you can put crack in a paper.....


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't know you can put crack in a paper.....


They make bamboo underwear...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> They make big bamboo underwear...


Fify


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

*Bambu, close enough.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't know you can put crack in a paper.....


If you mix it with tobacco and batshit, it might stay lit. Not sure.

I was rolling with Colorado brown weed. 1000 seeds in an ounce.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> If you mix it with tobacco and batshit, it might stay lit. Not sure.
> 
> I was rolling with Colorado brown weed. 1000 seeds in an ounce.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nice. I’ve always had trouble keeping the cherry going, especially on vulcanized drummie.


Hopefully we can do it again soon minus the pain on your end.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2020)

Mmm... sliders


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... sliders
> View attachment 4763636


Shift the meat to Moose, Bison or Venison & I'd arm wrestle you for grill tidbits that don't quite make it to the serving plate.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hopefully we can do it again soon minus the pain on your end.


J’aime le pain


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 8, 2020)

This is not even bullshit this is real!


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> J’aime le pain


Merde.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2020)

I figured out how to get my son to reply to a text right away.

KPIG airs the surf report along the central coast today is a danger day.

My text:
High wave warnings till 9pm out of the NW

20 min later via face time "dude, we just did 2 sets the last one held me down about 15 seconds longer then I like".
"We had enough."

LOL smart kid.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Merde.


Pain oui (je suis ton bitch) mais merde shitno.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hopefully we can do it again soon minus the pain on your end.


I'm in either way


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2020)

Any of you guys?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> J’aime le pain


Avec de la viande et fromage, oui.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2020)

About 5 years ago, my kid turned me on to a YT science/physics series called V Sauce, and the show's producer/founder, Michael Stevens. Michael is a little off, it is part of the show's charm, but you can tell there is something wrong with him. Super intelligent dude, though. V Sauce produces another series call Mind Field, and I watched that with my son with delight, and we would talk about the episodes often. Since that time, Michael has produced more seasons, so I just sat down to watch the second. You may have heard of philosophical/psychological thought experiment called The Trolley Problem, which presents the dilemma of what you would do if there were 5 people on one track, and only 1 person standing on another track, with a trolley quickly approaching. If you do nothing the 5 people are hit and killed, if you pull a lever and switch the train to the second track, 5 live and one dies. When asked, most people think that they would pull the lever. Well, in episode 1 of this new season, sociopath that he is, Michael decides to run this experiment irl. He does consult a university's ethic's board and several other psychologists on how to cause the least psychological damage to the study's participants, but that's for us. He was gonna do it, anyway. This episode was difficult for me to watch, but impossible not to. Kinda like an actual train wreck. Enjoy!








Fun Fact - most people who say they would flip the switch to save 5 would not physically push the one guy in front of the train to save the 5 in a similar life and death scenario. Interesting...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> If you mix it with tobacco and batshit, it might stay lit. Not sure.
> 
> I was rolling with Colorado brown weed. 1000 seeds in an ounce.


Why are you still here?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Debbie Harry: ‘Maybe sexual explicitness has come of age’


With an album and a live tour slated for next year, the Blondie frontwoman talks growing up at the height of rock and roll, female sexuality in the age of ‘WAP’, and writing new material over lockdown




www.dazeddigital.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4763844
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so uncomfortable. Right now if it's not made of cotton fleece I'm not wearing it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That looks so uncomfortable. Right now if it's not made of cotton fleece I'm not wearing it.


She wears it well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2020)

Morning everyone....

It's a nice 42F outside and sunny.......gonna hit right below 80F today......

welp picked up some charizo and egg tacos for breakfast....

coffee is hot, made a fresh pot.....those who need a warm up.....space tomatoes on the right....the rest on the left.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> It's a nice 42F outside and sunny.......gonna hit right below 80F today......
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I just finished the dishes and I could use a nap.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sounds good. I just finished the dishes and I could use a nap.


seems like that would be a indica variety needed......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

It's snowing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing.


not here it's sunny and 80 right now......good day to go fishing...but instead I'm at work in the machine shop.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2020)

I smoked way to much weed last night, we’ll probably the edibles didn’t help either. I set my alarm an hour early without realising! When it went off I jumped straight into the shower. Didn’t realise until I was out of the shower FFS!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2020)

Saw this cutey yesterday and stopped to take a photo out the car window.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 9, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4764164
> 
> Saw this cutey yesterday and stopped to take a photo out the car window.


Pretty cool truck..... looks kinda strange with the gas cap and steering wheel on the right side.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Pretty cool truck..... looks kinda strange with the gas cap and steering wheel on the right side.


We have that as a special feature here on all vehicles, just lucky I guess...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> We have that as a special feature here on all vehicles, just lucky I guess...


(both) You drive on the wrong side but you’re also upside down. The two cancel.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> (both) You drive on the wrong side but you’re also upside down. The two cancel.


I’m on the right side literally


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m on the right side literally


I’m on the right side of the road.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

This morning. Been a while since I saw a proper mackerel sky.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

The day’s end


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The day’s end
> 
> View attachment 4764377


I don't get to see sunsets, too many trees in the way...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't get to see sunsets, too many trees in the way...lol.


That was one thing about gold country ... for-shit horizons.
When I look straight west I see The Tree, unchallenged for miles in any direction. I use The Tree to judge how close to home I am once off the freeway.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> for-shit horizons.


You just had to go to the right place to be able to see.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> You just had to go to the right place to be able to see.


Yeah well in Tuolumne County that spot was a 90- minute drive.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That was one thing about gold country ... for-shit horizons.
> When I look straight west I see The Tree, unchallenged for miles in any direction. I use The Tree to judge how close to home I am once off the freeway.


Is it a famous tree?


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it a famous tree?


It's "A" tree in the desert...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it a famous tree?


Unlikely. I mean I’m in West Backscratch here. Only famous thing near here is that airbase.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's "A" tree in the desert...lol


You spelled The wrong


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

What type of tree, Genus?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it a famous tree?


In coastal Maryland there is a local tree of fame called the Wye Oak.
I drove to it one day bearing my troubles and asked “wye?”
Silent bastard couldn’t even tell me it was gonna be oak-A.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What type of tree, Genus?


Deciduous hardwood, all I got


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

There was a tree looking thing growing in the desert at one of the bases I was at in Saudi Arabia so someone put a "National Forest" sign in front of it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What type of tree, Genus?


Nope, it's stupid.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope, it's stupid.


If there were horses it would be a stable genus


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

Have you gone to the tree to check it out? Is it a native or an old landscape tree?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you gone to the tree to check it out? Is it a native or an old landscape tree?


I’ve performed some discreet surveillance. It’s in the middle of a somewhat trashy compound. I believe it’s a surviving landscape planting from maybe the Eisenhower era.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

There was afew block neighborhood built between LAX and the ocean in the 50's. The take off pattern went right over it. When jets became the norm apparently it was unbearable so the airport authority had to buy all the home owners out in the 70's. All structures were demo'd and hauled away and the only thing remaining were the streets, driveways and trees


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> There was afew block neighborhood built between LAX and the ocean in the 50's. The take off pattern went right over it. When jets became the norm apparently it was unbearable so the airport authority had to buy all the home owners out in the 70's. All structures were demo'd and hauled away and the only thing remaining were the streets, driveways and trees


Unbearable is such a loaded term. Today a pair of 18s came by at 3000 feet and 500 knots. I pumped fist. It’s just a matter of attracting the appropriate homeowners. “See that dear? (lowers binos) A stretched gen-3 DC-8 with the late tail mod!!”


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Unbearable is such a loaded term. Today a pair of 18s came by at 3000 feet and 500 knots. I pumped fist. It’s just a matter of attracting the appropriate homeowners. “See that dear? (lowers binos) A stretched gen-3 DC-8 with the late tail mod!!”


Indeed. I grew up at airports. When I was 3 and 4 my dad would bet his buddies I could name a plane by the sound of the engines and he generally won(these were prop planes). I loved airports. I felt the airport authority got screwed: it was known that the planes would take off over the neighborhood, it was a development, nice homes at a discounted price due to airport proximity. But as the norm, eventually the homeowners always win even when they bought with the "annoyance factor" known. A nearby100 yr old livestock auction yard had to close 7 yrs ago for the same reason


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed. I grew up at airports. When I was 3 and 4 my dad would bet his buddies I could name a plane by the sound of the engines and he generally won(these were prop planes). I loved airports. I felt the airport authority got screwed: it was known that the planes would take off over the neighborhood, it was a development, nice homes at a discounted price due to airport proximity. But as the norm, eventually the homeowners always win even when they bought with the "annoyance factor" known. A nearby100 yr old livestock auction yard had to close 7 yrs ago for the same reason


Because odor I’m guessing

sigh, the sound of freedom and the smell of USDA prime


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Because odor I’m guessing
> 
> sigh, the sound of freedom and the smell of USDA prime


Exactly, and flies. So they reverted back 100+ yrs, prior to the Yard being built all the ranchers back then had to drive (herds) or truck to the Valley to sell them off. Now the same happens again


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly, and flies. So they reverted back 100+ yrs, prior to the Yard being built all the ranchers back then had to drive (herds) or truck to the Valley to sell them off. Now the same happens again


My first year in Modesto they had a rain squall after a peculiarly long dry spell. The whole valley stank of wet cow for a good hour.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My first year in Modesto they had a rain squall after a peculiarly long dry spell. The whole valley stank of wet cow for a good hour.


Yeah, an hour is about right, then you get used to it and can't smell it lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, an hour is about right, then you get used to it and can't smell it lol


All I know is I wanted a cheeseburger


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why are you still here?


Several laws of thermodynamics, and some quantum stuff I never really understood.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve performed some discreet surveillance. It’s in the middle of a somewhat trashy compound. I believe it’s a surviving landscape planting from maybe the Eisenhower era.


Beware the military industrial complex!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4764700


Do you know we talk about you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>







Go away, go away, go away
Go away, go away, go away
Don't come back here anymore
Go away


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> If you mix it with tobacco and batshit, it might stay lit. Not sure.
> 
> I was rolling with Colorado brown weed. 1000 seeds in an ounce.





Zoom Rabbit said:


> I bought that album in a record store with the paper intact in 1984. I tried to use it, but it ripped instantly because it was too old.
> 
> Fortunately there were plenty of soda cans laying about in those days.


You sound like a nasty guy.

Are you going to continue to pretend you’re something you’re not?

Have you been banned from Grasscity?

Do you think you’re better than women?

Are you gay?

Do you parlez francais or did you google translate that cheese statement?

Where are you from?

Do you grow weed?

WHY ARE YOU HERE?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2020)

Morning......

Coffee is up and hot......bacon and egg taco's at the ready....

45F and a wakey bakey........be about 77F this afternoon looks like we got a misty rain coming in tonight and tomorrow morning

dunno for some reason think my name changed last night.....hmmm.......heck I can't remember...little to much beer and tomatoes...

and why is that gay rabbit still poking around....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4764838


heard on the news they're trying to break up his companies or something like that...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> heard on the news they're trying to break up his companies or something like that...


Yep. Lizards shouldn't be allowed to own businesses


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep. Lizards shouldn't be allowed to own businesses


he does have a Rango style look about him.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> he does have a Rango style look about him.....


Indeed, I always expect to see his tongue flicking and snatching flies


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep. Lizards shouldn't be allowed to own businesses


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 10, 2020)

Pauly Shore looks more like a young man now than he did 30 years ago. Either he has enough testosterone to finally grow a beard, or he used to resemble a pedophile uncle that someone was forced to invite for Christmas dinner


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Pauly Shore looks more like a young man now than he did 30 years ago. Either he has enough testosterone to finally grow a beard, or he used to resemble a pedophile uncle that someone was forced to invite for Christmas dinner


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I like sage too a lot lol so it makes sense


You dig Atmosphere too? Virgo is one of my favorite songs of all time. 

Spark Master Tape has a few nice tracks, not hot on the new Prof tho.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you know we talk about you?
> View attachment 4764724


LOL. Great notoriety is the pathway of the auspicious. Never go small.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)

I always get Pauly Shore mixed up with Richard Simmons.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I always get Pauly Shore mixed up with Richard Simmons.


You beat off to the both of them at the same time so what does it matter whose name you're calling out 



SH420


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2020)

kinetic said:


> You dig Atmosphere too? Virgo is one of my favorite songs of all time.
> 
> Spark Master Tape has a few nice tracks, not hot on the new Prof tho.


Yeah atmosphere is what got me into hip hop really as a kid. Sevens travels. Album is still killer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You beat off to the both of them at the same time so what does it matter whose name you're calling out
> 
> View attachment 4765228
> 
> SH420


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You beat off to the both of them at the same time so what does it matter whose name you're calling out
> 
> View attachment 4765228
> 
> SH420


Keep going down the list until you get to Melania Trump.

Oh my. There you go.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Keep going down the list until you get to Melania Trump.
> 
> Oh my. There you go.


She bathes in the blood of young virgins


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> She bathes in the blood of young virgins


She and Martha Stewart are in the ‘Floor Show’ every year at the Bohemian Grove.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2020)

Today I’m having multiple problems “south of the border”.

I know how much you care about my bottom...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I’m having multiple problems “south of the border”.
> 
> I know how much you care about my bottom...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I wish we didn’t live in such a baby place on our planet in terms of civilization.

I read a story in the nyt which included some of the 47,000 finds in the UK, gardeners mostly, since the lockdown there.











Lockdown Gardening in Britain Leads to Archaeological Discoveries (Published 2020)


The finds this year, including a cache of gold coins from the reign of Henry VIII, come as Britain considers expanding the law to protect a broader range of artifacts from its centuries-old history.




www.nytimes.com













See Archaeological Treasures Unearthed by U.K. Residents During Lockdown


Finds include a Neolithic arrowhead, a snake-shaped belt hook and shards of Roman pottery




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

Santa last night riding in an old fire engine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2020)

ugh what a morning.....don't ever get cattle.....awesome animals, great to eat......but talk about a bullvine mentality....sheesh...

finally got back to the shop.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

Yesterday morning, walking Paulie
Images are reversed: lower is earlier 
A massive wave cloud in the lee of the Tehachapis


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

Zodiac Killer's Cipher Solved By Amateur Codebreakers


A team of amateur codebreakers has deciphered a coded letter from the infamous Zodiac serial killer who terrorized Bay Area communities in the late 60s and early 70s, the FBI confirmed Friday.




sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com





Finally they broke one


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

Cool, found these on Facebook marketplace, a pair for $20.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cool, found these on Facebook marketplace, a pair for $20.
> View attachment 4766097


Meh, the ambient heat is spread beyond the reflector and you have to talk to the crazies, hard pass. I could buy 2 decent bottles of wine for that price!


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> talk to the crazies,


I can relate to them.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can relate to them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2020)

Beer and space and space tomatoes are good. Hope yours are good too...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

Think I’m gonna go all Clark Griswald on the spirit of Christmas this year. Flush 2020 and usher in 2021 w/some goddamn joy .The baking & holiday festivities begiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin NOW !


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Think I’m gonna go all Clark Griswald on the spirit of Christmas this year. Flush 2020 and usher in 2021 w/some goddamn joy .The baking & holiday festivities begiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin NOW !




If things go well with the vaccine I'm going to have every holiday I missed several times over starting sometime around June.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

That’s a great idea !! Block off the entire summer and use it for holiday make up time . Easter egg hunting in June @the lake , Halloween dressed up in Vegas the following week . Sounds like a fantastic adventure your on to something that could be EPIC FUN !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> you have to talk to the crazies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


OMG that was funny!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

Only the Germans ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2020)

This one killed me!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This one killed me!


I think he surprised himself with his mary was a bitch. Lol. 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2020)

Daily dose of cuteness...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2020)

Wtf, No one told me how easy sweet potato pies are to make. 

Gonna make a crisco crust and churn out a pie for some late night eats.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Daily dose of cuteness...


Those aren't kisses, that cub is tasting that fawn - "How do I go about eating this huge thing???" In a few months, that bear will eat the entire family


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

Bill went straight gangster. I like it...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


I caught 3seconds of that & got bucked . Felt like I need to scope up 20packs to help a donation . I sure as fuck didn’t make it past 8 seconds !

I’m gonna go back and check but theres no way I make 8 seconds .cowboy up !

Edit: nope I didn’t even make 1 second put me I for 60 packs ,I tried


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

Behold the complete mononutrient for American males over 30.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

BEST CHRISTMAS EVER !


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 12, 2020)

The more I toke, the less they snope. 

Smoking rope is tha dope stroke. 

...

¡Buzz Lightyear al rescate!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 12, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> The more I toke, the less they snope.
> 
> Smoking rope is tha dope stroke.
> 
> ...


This message brought to you by at least ten marijuanas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> The more I toke, the less they snope.
> 
> Smoking rope is tha dope stroke.
> 
> ...


How much you get for a rope stroke 'n' smoke?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How much you get for a rope stroke 'n' smoke?


Didn’t someone message you about him? We’ve ALL got him on ignore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Didn’t someone message you about him? We’ve ALL got him on ignore.


You could've! Damn it!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

I splurged and bought a custom freestyle for one of my best friends from my boy Harry for $300. This guy's not just a friend, he gets me most of my gigs. He's one of those millionaires that is almost impossible to shop for, but he loves Harry as much as I do. I should get the freestyle by Tuesday, can't wait! Here's Harry's latest, 4 complete improvised songs with hooks and ad libs. Unreal...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I splurged and bought a custom freestyle for one of my best friends from my boy Harry for $300. This guy's not just a friend, he gets me most of my gigs. He's one of those millionaires that is almost impossible to shop for, but he loves Harry as much as I do. I should get the freestyle by Tuesday, can't wait! Here's Harry's latest, 3 complete improvised songs with hooks and ad libs. Unreal...


What’s a custom freestyle?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s a custom freestyle?


Great question. You give him a bunch of info about the person (likes, dislikes, ambitions, friends, family, etc.) in bullet points, and he improvises a rap for that person incorporating all the information. What -What???


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Great question. You give him a bunch of info about the person in bullet points, and he improvises a rap for that person incorporating all the information. What -What???


Awesome gift!



Edit: I guess he doesn’t smoke dope


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I splurged and bought a custom freestyle for one of my best friends from my boy Harry for $300. This guy's not just a friend, he gets me most of my gigs. He's one of those millionaires that is almost impossible to shop for, but he loves Harry as much as I do. I should get the freestyle by Tuesday, can't wait! Here's Harry's latest, 4 complete improvised songs with hooks and ad libs. Unreal...


Yeah that's good shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess he doesn’t smoke dope


Nah, neither Harry nor my buddy smoke anymore. My buddy used to be one of my best customers, then he opened a bunch of businesses, started a family, and got too busy. But he's rich now, so there's that...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I splurged and bought a custom freestyle for one of my best friends from my boy Harry for $300. This guy's not just a friend, he gets me most of my gigs. He's one of those millionaires that is almost impossible to shop for, but he loves Harry as much as I do. I should get the freestyle by Tuesday, can't wait! Here's Harry's latest, 4 complete improvised songs with hooks and ad libs. Unreal...


I was watching a few of his videos earlier. Mamashark walked in while I was listening. 
She got all excited, you watching that guy again? She's watched a few videos with me and she's definitely amazed with his skills. 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was watching a few of his videos earlier. Mamashark walked in while I was listening.
> She got all excited, you watching that guy again? She's watched a few videos with me and she's definitely amazed with his skills.
> 
> SH420


Your wife sounds awesome. Please post some nudes...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Your wife sounds awesome. Please post some nudes...


She is


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Your wife sounds awesome. Please post some nudes...


And there needs to be a


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And there needs to be a
> 
> View attachment 4766763


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s a custom freestyle?


I always thought that it was the Maybach of bespoke sex toys.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I always thought that it was the Maybach of bespoke sex toys.


That’s why we’re so close man, we think alike. Well, kind of...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> View attachment 4766764


God those teeth


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s why we’re so close man, we think alike. Well, kind of...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Tools


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

@shrxhky420 I wasn’t gonna post any


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 I wasn’t gonna post any


Thanks, I was a little worried at 1st.

SH420


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 12, 2020)

Any one heard anything about @Oakiey


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You could've! Damn it!


This is true.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Anime heard anything about @Oakiey


I'm sure he's doing fine. Maybe the grandkids are taking up all his time. You know, just too busy for riu? At least that's what I want to believe. 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I always thought that it was the Maybach of bespoke sex toys.


Ever see a commercial for Purple bed mattresses? 






Ever try one?






Recently we went shopping for a new mattress.

One of the displays was a Purple mattress. 

As soon as I touched it I knew where old sex toys go when recycled.








You know those resourceful folks who walk around parks gathering recyclables in the hopes of making a quick dime? Next time you see one of them hoarding their treasures, offer them your used Rabbit too! Never mind that it’s drenched in your je ne sais quoi – now, sex toys can be recycled!

Regular old recycling centers actually collect and sterilize the remnants of your past orgasms. The rest of the, err, instrument can be utilized too – rubber and silicone can be processed and remolded into new sex toys! 






Don't Throw Your Sex Toys Away, Recycle Them! | Ravishly


You know those resourceful folks who walk around parks gathering recyclables in the hopes of making a quick dime?




ravishly.com




!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever see a commercial for Purple bed mattresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But did you get one?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever see a commercial for Purple bed mattresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness no!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever see a commercial for Purple bed mattresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to know, are you sleeping on dildos?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I need to know, are you sleeping on dildos?


Behold the res-erection


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> But did you get one?


No. Too ashamed that someone else may be profiting from my cast offs.


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I need to know, are you sleeping on dildos?


By the time dildoes and pocket pussies are recycled,

Can you ever really know what's under the covers.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I splurged and bought a custom freestyle for one of my best friends from my boy Harry for $300. This guy's not just a friend, he gets me most of my gigs. He's one of those millionaires that is almost impossible to shop for, but he loves Harry as much as I do. I should get the freestyle by Tuesday, can't wait! Here's Harry's latest, 4 complete improvised songs with hooks and ad libs. Unreal...


If you haven't already seen this one, prepare yourself. I'm serious, be ready.      






SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Psst !! Nobody wins here ,just sayen


So there's no wiener? 



SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey ya'll! Whats....
























































































































































































PENIS!


Sorry @mysunnyboy , it's been a while, I had to


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Any one heard anything about @Oakiey


Nope and where’s @jerryb73?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Hey ya'll! Whats....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homo









sassa
It’s ok, boys will be boys


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever see a commercial for Purple bed mattresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SPENCERS


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

@Metasynth 
Yabba


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

cawf


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> cawf


?








Canadian Armwrestling Federation


Welcome to the Canadian Armwrestling Federation website. CAWF is a non-profit organization dedicated to growing the sport of armwrestling across Canada.




cawf.ca


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cawf cawf


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)

My body feels more pain than it used to after doing the same things I did years ago.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)

My back hurts.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you haven't already seen this one, prepare yourself. I'm serious, be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god, he is just stupid. That was fucking fire, thanks, bro...


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 13, 2020)

Military teams from the United States and Britain have gone head to head for the first time in a transatlantic gaming competition.

The Call of Duty Endowment Bowl took place on Friday, to raise money for veterans' charities. I think that will be interesting.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 13, 2020)

Damn, I just had an everything bagel for the first time

Why didn't anyone tell me those were so good?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Damn, I just had an everything bagel for the first time
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me those were so good?


They’re good lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They’re good lol


I like everything bagels as long as they DONT have sunflower seeds on them. Sunflower seeds have no place on a bagel


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Maybe it's me just being Mexican but jalapeno cheddar cheese bagels are the best, hands down 
I'm a fan of sun dried tomato cream cheese, yummy fuckin, yummy 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maybe it's me just being Mexican but jalapeno cheddar cheese bagels are the best, hands down
> I'm a fan of sun dried tomato cream cheese, yummy fuckin, yummy
> 
> SH420


Hell yeah! I'd love to try that!


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2020)

My house is rocking the jolly christmas feel this year.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4767315
> 
> My house is rocking the jolly christmas feel this year.


Looking good kiddo. Beautiful place by the way 

SH420


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looking good kiddo. Beautiful place by the way
> 
> SH420


thanks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2020)

Harry's live flowing over Q-Tip beats, including his Tribe shit. Enjoy!







@shrxhky420 @srh88 @Karah @Bobby schmeckle @neosapien


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Harry's live flowing over Q-Tip beats, including his Tribe shit. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, that was fun to watch. He just bounces off everything! I enjoyed his life as a joint. Thanks for letting us know. I just happen to pop on about 5 minutes after you posted. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maybe it's me just being Mexican but jalapeno cheddar cheese bagels are the best, hands down
> I'm a fan of sun dried tomato cream cheese, yummy fuckin, yummy
> 
> SH420


Yea, I must be Mexican too!


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

Looked on Marketplace last night and there was an old post selling an adjustable ballast so I thought I'd message the dude. He is a self confessed hoarder trying to clear out some stuff. He still had it so I offered $15, I'm going to pick it up this afternoon. If it doesn't work I won't be out much. I'm still not sure I can cool my room enough running one, but $35 for a hood and ballast so far I'll drop the cash for a HPS bulb and try it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2020)

Slight chill in the air this morning......

Woke up 35F this morning.......that will bring those walnuts to peanuts....it' with hit about 59F for a high...

Puffy taco's for the morning breakfasts and hot sauce that will make you sinus's go "wow"

And of course the pot of coffee......fresh....so if you need a warm up...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Slight chill in the air this morning......
> 
> Woke up 35F this morning.......that will bring those walnuts to peanuts....it' with hit about 59F for a high...
> 
> ...


I do need a warm up dude

Gonna be in the 80s today

The pump on the well went out and the blasted home warranty people don’t seem to think people need water. “Someone will call you back within 8 hours.” WTF? Neighbor got us water by hooking up his garden hose from his back to us somehow. I didn’t go out there but we’ve got water. Thanks Kev.


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

43 degrees right now, fog just burned off, was a little soupy last night. The last storm dropped .8" of rain, still WAY below normal for the year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I do need a warm up dude
> 
> Gonna be in the 80s today
> 
> The pump on the well went out and the blasted home warranty people don’t seem to think people need water. “Someone will call you back within 8 hours.” WTF? Neighbor got us water by hooking up his garden hose from his back to us somehow. I didn’t go out there but we’ve got water. Thanks Kev.


well the good thing is you got water.........

coffee pot is on the counter......sugar ,creamer on the right.......space tomatoes on the left.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> 43 degrees right now, fog just burned off, was a little soupy last night. The last storm dropped .8" of rain, still WAY below normal for the year.


we haven't gotten a good rain in a while......

they're already talking water restrictions here........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> well the good thing is you got water.........
> 
> coffee pot is on the counter......sugar ,creamer on the right.......space tomatoes on the left.....


And the tacos are where?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And the tacos are where?


almost done.....hehe...damn they're good......or I just went to a hell of a munchies mode....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Snowing here.....well flurries.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> almost done.....hehe...damn they're good......or I just went to a hell of a munchies mode....


I had toast today but I was baked at least.
Gotta go to the pain dr and stop by to pickup some purple wookie on the way home.
Happy Monday friends


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea, I must be Mexican too!


Possibly there's a little bit of Mexican in all of us


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Possibly there's a little bit of Mexican in all of us


And scotch


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And scotch


Count on it


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Possibly there's a little bit of Mexican in all of us


There is a little shop not far from me called Taco Express.
It's in a small strip mall. It's been there for 4 or more years I just never stopped in until this past Saturday.


This is not the place but you get the idea.






Looking for something different we stopped in.


Looks can be deceiving.





This is not the place but you get the idea.


The inside was huge. Full walk up bar on both side of the hall and a full
service restaurant at the back.

I ordered 
Taco de Asada / Grilled Steak Taco
Orden de 4 Tacos / Order Includes 4 tacos

and 

Burrito de Campechana / Pork with Mexican Sausage Burrito 

My wife ate 2 of the tacos. I took care of the rest.






Some of the best vittles I have eaten in a long time.

I highly recommend the food.
The dance hall had a large stage for live music too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Count on it
> View attachment 4768401


I remember when Dad would have a sip it was White Horse - if I'm not mistaken he was introduced to it in the UK - apparently it was a USAF thing back then.
I've not seen it anywhere for the last 40 years or so though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember when Dad would have a sip it was White Horse - if I'm not mistaken he was introduced to it in the UK - apparently it was a USAF thing back then.
> I've not seen it anywhere for the last 40 years or so though.
> 
> View attachment 4768440


How I started drinking...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

Holy Smokes, I love this so much...

suckn on my


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2020)

sup


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember when Dad would have a sip it was White Horse - if I'm not mistaken he was introduced to it in the UK - apparently it was a USAF thing back then.
> I've not seen it anywhere for the last 40 years or so though.
> 
> View attachment 4768440


I swear I saw some of that at BevMo


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember when Dad would have a sip it was White Horse - if I'm not mistaken he was introduced to it in the UK - apparently it was a USAF thing back then.
> I've not seen it anywhere for the last 40 years or so though.
> 
> View attachment 4768440











White Horse - Bot.1950s - Spring Cap : The Whisky Exchange


An old bottling of White Horse Blended whisky with the popular spring cap closure. We estimate that this was bottled in the 1950s and carries the royal warrant for Her Majesty The Queen.




www.thewhiskyexchange.com





Dayum...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> White Horse - Bot.1950s - Spring Cap : The Whisky Exchange
> 
> 
> An old bottling of White Horse Blended whisky with the popular spring cap closure. We estimate that this was bottled in the 1950s and carries the royal warrant for Her Majesty The Queen.
> ...


That's a bit over the top for me.
I like a good Scotch, but not that much.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a bit over the top for me.
> I like a good Scotch, but not that much.


from Wiki: "During World War 2, White Horse scotch was provided to crews of the 467th Bombardment Group during mission debriefings."

Nice


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

It won 2006 Blended scotch whisky of the year in Whiskey Bible. The newer stuff is reasonably priced


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> from Wiki: "During World War 2, White Horse scotch was provided to crews of the 467th Bombardment Group during mission debriefings."
> 
> Nice


“Ok we bombed; time to get bombed ourselves”


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a bit over the top for me.
> I like a good Scotch, but not that much.


I can see paying that for a Cheval Blanc but not a White Horse.

I owned one but flipped it for profit.

The ‘47 is considered by many to be the pinnacle of 20th-century Bordeaux.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “Ok we bombed; time to get bombed ourselves”


I had a flight instructor who flew for that group. Between the cold and adrenaline from the little black flowers that bloomed in the sky you needed that to stop the shakes so you could be debriefed, purely functional.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Skulls skulls everywhere skulls 









Giant Aztec skull 'tower' unearthed in Mexico


This brings the tower's total to over 600 skulls.




www.livescience.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nope and where’s @jerryb73?


Here I be hope all is well. Haven’t broken anything while I was away have ya? Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Here I be hope all is well. Haven’t broken anything while I was away have ya? Lol


Nice to see you!

Not yet


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

Morning from Tejas....

43F and a wake up........gonna hit 59F today, and it looks like we have nother cold front blowing in....weee...

Bacon and Egg taco's for breakfast.......

Coffee is hot, ready to go......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning from Tejas....
> 
> 43F and a wake up........gonna hit 59F today, and it looks like we have nother cold front blowing in....weee...
> 
> ...


Thankie


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thankie


Welcomie....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning from Tejas....
> 
> 43F and a wake up........gonna hit 59F today, and it looks like we have nother cold front blowing in....weee...
> 
> ...


How’s the mrs?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s the mrs?


Not bad....kinda of depressed cause of the Holidays...just tryin to keep her spirits up and making sure she stay's out of her head.....once she gets in there it becomes a very large rabbit hole.........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Not bad....kinda of depressed cause of the Holidays...just tryin to keep her spirits up and making sure she stay's out of her head.....once she gets in there it becomes a very large rabbit hole.........


I’m sure. 
Have y’all decorated?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m sure.
> Have y’all decorated?


yep, we have a 4ft tree up, lights inside the house, stockings up, and I also have lights on the porch...(course I keep those up year round)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, we have a 4ft tree up, lights inside the house, stockings up, and I also have lights on the porch...(course I keep those up year round)


Candles are helping my mood/Christmas spirit.
Winobarbie finished her infusions and isn’t feeling well at all.
Tell her I think about her.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

ahh good taco's today.....my complimence (sp) to the family restaurant...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Candles are helping my mood/Christmas spirit.
> Winobarbie finished her infusions and isn’t feeling well at all.
> Tell her I think about her.


well I hope winobarbie feels better......this seems like the years we all just need to lean on each other a little....to just simply to keep our spirits up and hope......the rest will fall into place as needed.....no sense in rushing things....

give her my best regards.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> well I hope winobarbie feels better......this seems like the years we all just need to lean on each other a little....to just simply to keep our spirits up and hope......the rest will fall into place as needed.....no sense in rushing things....
> 
> give her my best regards.....


 I love you


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2020)

@Laughing Grass 








Healthcare Professionals Receive Approval from Health Canada to Use Psilocybin on Themselves


After 166 days, 17 healthcare professionals have been approved by Federal Health Minister Patty Hajdu to possess and use psilocybin for professional training in psilocybin therapy. Their applications were made with the help of TheraPsil, a non-profit, patient-rights advocacy group that has been...




thedalesreport.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was expecting it to be for their mental health during covid when I read the title.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was expecting it to be for their mental health during covid when I read the title.


Me too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Me too


I'm surprised it's taking so long for Canada to remove mushrooms from the controlled substance list. They've made it all but impossible to find information about therapeutic use exemption in Ontario.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m sure.
> Have y’all decorated?


I got a tree


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2020)

“Jingle” showed up. Respecting the Rona.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> “Jingle” showed up. Respecting the Rona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you make the mask?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you make the mask?


Her mom did


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised it's taking so long for Canada to remove mushrooms from the controlled substance list. They've made it all but impossible to find information about therapeutic use exemption in Ontario.


Oregon made EVERYTHING legal.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2020)

It’s 9:30 PM and 46 degrees — which is the high temp today.

Low is 43. 

Glad I switched back to lights-on during daylight hours. 

There are fewer problems with light leaks when it’s dark everywhere.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 16, 2020)

Man chases people with chainsaw at Westbrook McDonald’s


A manager confronted him in the parking lot and was chased by the suspect wielding the chainsaw.




bangordailynews.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

It's been just over a year since our neighbors house caught fire. Yesterday we had restoration people here cleaning our furnace, ducts, walls and ceilings. They'll be back today to continue cleaning the rest of the house. 
As soon as they finished up yesterday, I turned on the heater. It was amazing! The smell. It's gone. It doesn't smell like burnt house anymore! 
My house smells clean. I can't believe how long it took to get someone out here to clean this shit up. I wonder how much damage has been done to our lungs. 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2020)

interestin find









5,000-year-old relic from the Great Pyramid discovered in a cigar box in Scotland


A lost relic, that could help reveal how the Great Pyramid of Giza was constructed, was found in the most unexpected of places: a cigar box.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

Gotta love glitter bombs!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta love glitter bombs!


Genius!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2020)

@Laughing Grass i got more candy  

Peep the name on the bottle. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2020)

Harry will be freestyling for 6 hours straight to celebrate 600k subscribers. He starts in about 30 minutes. Tune in and support (and to see if makes it through)!


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

Canadian health regulator says people growing too much pot at home


Canadian health regulator on Thursday raised concerns about the large quantity of medical marijuana people were growing at home, after its data showed a significant jump in daily average production permitted by health care practitioners.




www.reuters.com





@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass i got more candy
> 
> Peep the name on the bottle. Lol
> 
> ...


 I always said you had the best candy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Canadian health regulator says people growing too much pot at home
> 
> 
> Canadian health regulator on Thursday raised concerns about the large quantity of medical marijuana people were growing at home, after its data showed a significant jump in daily average production permitted by health care practitioners.
> ...


I guess if you're eating it 36 grams per day it's possible? No way you could smoke that much.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess if you're eating it 36 grams per day it's possible? No way you could smoke that much.


I think it was per month
~edit~ no, day, dang


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think it was per month
> ~edit~ no, day, dang


BC, Ontario and Quebec leading the way






Data on cannabis for medical purposes - Canada.ca


Canadian market data for cannabis for medical purposes including client registrations, applications, authorized amounts, sales, imports, exports.




www.canada.ca


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always said you had the best candy.


GET IN THE VAN


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> GET IN THE VAN


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Pavlov used cheese


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I got a tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a hat "bah humbug" and my tree is about 11 inches, what what pfft.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I worked in health care for 20 years, shrooms will certainly help.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> GET IN THE VAN


It didn't work for me - G/L on your attempt.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It didn't work for me - G/L on your attempt.


Did you have the right candy?


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4771728


Need a better mural


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Need a better mural
> View attachment 4771732View attachment 4771733


What’s coming out of the horse’s ass?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s coming out of the horse’s ass?


An atomic fart!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> An atomic fart!


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s coming out of the horse’s ass?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s coming out of the horse’s ass?


A ghost.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4771739


You can’t fool me that’s not a unicorn!


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 18, 2020)

I've got tears in my eyes, hilarious this page.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You can’t fool me that’s not a unicorn!


Hahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Need a better mural
> View attachment 4771732View attachment 4771733


Chicks dig horses, works every time


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Chicks dig horses, works every time


Its the yard stick size weiners


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Chicks dig horses, works every time


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Yep I worked in health care for 20 years, shrooms will certainly help.


Especially if you could take them at work. Definitely a game changer.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Chicks dig horses, works every time


No!


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Especially if you could take them at work. Definitely a game changer.


They make my face and ribs hurt, from smiling and laughing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s coming out of the horse’s ass?


That’s the free candy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s the free candy.


Nope, not looking


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s the free candy.


Apples, the road type.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No!


Hit a nerve?


----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hit a nerve?


" lookin back..on the track..for a little green bag..got ta find ..just the kind..i loosin my mind"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> " lookin back..on the track..for a little green bag..got ta find ..just the kind..i loosin my mind"


your mind is already too lose


----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> your mind is already too lose


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> your mind is already too lose


~loose~


----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~loose~


Pardon me fine sir..could you kindly like my post so i can upgrade my account


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

+ rep

Does that help?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~loose~


I needed to balance karma


----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> + rep
> 
> Does that help?


I..mean..i guess..my ego was a little stroked


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> + rep
> 
> Does that help?


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Dec 18, 2020)

So, Wednesday night i took a pic of one of my plants. Google Lens correctly identified it as OG Kush. That's messed up.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

I [d]o l_ke long w[a]lks and sunsets at the bay._


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> I [d]o l_ke long w[a]lks and sunsets at the bay._


You might have better luck with that here: 
https://dating.silversingles.com/ge7n91/774577/?seg=aff&utm_source=aff_778&utm_medium=aff_101&utm_content=aff_887&utm_campaign=aff_1500&gclid=QC590345094c5b07565747525052054a00455106K5057q405552&CID=SUS_AFF_778_101_1500_887


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hit a nerve?


Bucky hit that nerve daily.


----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You might have better luck with that here:
> https://dating.silversingles.com/ge7n91/774577/?seg=aff&utm_source=aff_778&utm_medium=aff_101&utm_content=aff_887&utm_campaign=aff_1500&gclid=QC590345094c5b07565747525052054a00455106K5057q405552&CID=SUS_AFF_778_101_1500_887


Lmao silver singles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bucky hit that nerve daily.


Ignore works fabulously on him and his ilk.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Hey, if you don't want someone to jerk your chain, don't show up ~ right?
It's what friends do.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ignore works fabulously on him and his ilk.


Bucky was a pony. A horrible pony at that. You couldn't ignore him, he saw to that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> I..mean..i guess..my ego was a little stroked


We stroke a lot of things here, any particulars you want stroked?


----------



## SaltyCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> We stroke a lot of things here, any particulars you want stroked?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bucky was a pony. A horrible pony at that. You couldn't ignore him, he saw to that.


Friends helped with that.
Don't see a single post from him any longer & the negativity in my life fell by 80-90%.
Delete narcissist assholes, works every time.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Friends helped with that.
> Don't see a single post from him any longer & the negativity in my life fell by 80-90%.
> Delete narcissist assholes, works every time.


Eating the narcissist for lunch would be wonderful


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Eating the for lunch would be wonderful


My go to is the BLT.
Interpret as you like.

Edit: Awaits @cannabineer 's snappy retort.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My go to is the BLT.
> Interpret as you like.


really thick ones, double everything


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My go to is the BLT.
> Interpret as you like.
> 
> Edit: Awaits @cannabineer 's snappy retort.


Possibilities swirl
Unintended consequences tense
This haiku is already fucked so I’ll just say I got nothing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> really thick ones, double everything


Just eat the bacon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Possibilities swirl
> Unintended consequences tense
> This haiku is already fucked so I’ll just say* I got nothing*


That's not true and we both know it.

Chicken!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just eat the bacon


Oh no; a hot summer day with soothing cool tomato and lettuce crunch
combined with the salty piquant bacon; and ice cold beer


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's not true and we both know it.
> 
> Chicken!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no; a hot summer day with soothing cool tomato and lettuce crunch
> combined with the salty piquant bacon; and ice cold beer


A loaf of wine, a jug of bread, and thee


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A loaf of wine, a jug of bread, and thee


whew! I was expecting : a loaf of thee, and jug of bread and wine


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no; a hot summer day with soothing cool tomato and lettuce crunch
> combined with the salty piquant bacon; and ice cold beer


Then there's that bed of basil. I'm far to generic. I'd simply eat the bacon and dip it in mayonnaise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Then there's that bed of basil. I'm far to generic. I'd simply eat the bacon and dip it in mayonnaise.


Unlike me, you hate mayo smeared all over your beard and 'stache


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> whew! I was expecting : a loaf of thee, and jug of bread and wine


I am very private about loaves of me, and have been known to flush twice.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Unlike me, you hate mayo smeared all over your beard and 'stache


Yeah the entire 'stache thing is new to me. I'm still learning!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the entire 'stache thing is new to me. I'm still learning!


it’s a journey


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Unlike me, you hate mayo smeared all over your beard and 'stache


I really hate finding yolk in my goatee


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I really hate finding yolk in my goatee


If you cleaned your plate, the yolk wouldn't be there


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> If you cleaned your plate, the yolk wouldn't be there


Plate-cleaning is directly implicated. Combined with my wonky spatial perception.

There was plainly a zero-clearance event between saffron-hued goo and chin whiskers.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pavlov used cheese


 like Valletta?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> like Valletta?


if it’s in a crinkly plastic wrapper, then yes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Magic Mushrooms: Trip Through the Science


Listen to this episode from Science Vs on Spotify. Magic mushrooms have hit the headlines, with people saying that shrooms cured their depression and anxiety. But is this for real? How can taking a trip on psychedelics fix your brain? Today, magic mushrooms ditch their tie dye for a lab coat as...




open.spotify.com


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2020)

doxing one's own self?

It has come to my attention that someone I have known for a long time is dumber than I thought.

They have been house hunting for a while. On Thursday they bought a place.

On Friday they posted a google map of their address on social media..


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Magic Mushrooms: Trip Through the Science
> 
> 
> Listen to this episode from Science Vs on Spotify. Magic mushrooms have hit the headlines, with people saying that shrooms cured their depression and anxiety. But is this for real? How can taking a trip on psychedelics fix your brain? Today, magic mushrooms ditch their tie dye for a lab coat as...
> ...


I can't recommend it enough. Oddly it returned me to (so called) reality after my son's death.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I can't recommend it enough. Oddly it returned me to (so called) reality after my son's death.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

New neighbors to an old friend. I don’t know how I’d feel about it. She said she’ll take over a fruit basket! Just wait, she’ll be over there partying with his girlfriend in no time.









Mick Jagger gets some shelter, buying Florida mansion


The real estate firm that sold the home, Michael Saunders & Company, said Jagger, 77, paid $1.9 million for it in late October, with the title put in Hamrick’s name.



www.wfla.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2020)

Daily dose of cuteness.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 19, 2020)

They grow up too fast.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 19, 2020)

Halloween 2020 fell on a blue moon. Fire in the sky.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Halloween 2020 fell on a blue moon. Fire in the sky. View attachment 4772932View attachment 4772933


Is that a time-exposure effect?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes it is. Huawei P30 lite using night mode does time lapse.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 19, 2020)

According to aunt Kathryn in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, red squirrel is high in cholesterol. My 1year old Jabba, although he prefers packaged food, didn't mind posing to pretend he's king. His baby maker sister Safire, named after burning a bowl of fire og, did the heavy lifting along with her first born Aladdin in the background.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> According to aunt Kathryn in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, red squirrel is high in cholesterol. My 1year old Jabba, although he prefers packaged food, didn't mind posing to pretend he's king. His baby maker sister Safire, named after burning a bowl of fire og, did the heavy lifting along with her first born Aladdin in the background. View attachment 4772974View attachment 4772971


?again
in English


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> According to aunt Kathryn in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, red squirrel is high in cholesterol. My 1year old Jabba, although he prefers packaged food, didn't mind posing to pretend he's king. His baby maker sister Safire, named after burning a bowl of fire og, did the heavy lifting along with her first born Aladdin in the background. View attachment 4772974View attachment 4772971


Looks like you're going to need this thread


Beautiful


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ?again
> in English


While watching the Christmas classic, there is a scene where a red squirrel that comes out of the tree. Clark asks his aunt Catherine "where's Eddie,(who's gone to abduct Clark's boss for not giving out a Christmas bonus) he usually eats these goddamn things. Catherine: "Oh, not recently, Clark. He read that squirrels were high in cholesterol." This turned into a real squirrel moment where I thought back to a red squirrel my momma cat (Safire) caught this summer along with her first born cat I named Aladdin (due to orange spot on forehead). The other cat named Jabba, who prefers bought food instead of wild birds or cooked chicken, pretended to claim the kill. 
Random musings gone amuck perhaps.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 20, 2020)

Pretty sure I got my Christmas candy almonds nutted up ! Couple more quick batches to quality control & I will never have to make em again .got it !


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> While watching the Christmas classic, there is a scene where a red squirrel that comes out of the tree. Clark asks his aunt Catherine "where's Eddie,(who's gone to abduct Clark's boss for not giving out a Christmas bonus) he usually eats these goddamn things. Catherine: "Oh, not recently, Clark. He read that squirrels were high in cholesterol." This turned into a real squirrel moment where I thought back to a red squirrel my momma cat (Safire) caught this summer along with her first born cat I named Aladdin (due to orange spot on forehead). The other cat named Jabba, who prefers bought food instead of wild birds or cooked chicken, pretended to claim the kill.
> Random musings gone amuck perhaps.


Thanks; that made sense to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey look it's snowing.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 20, 2020)

Damn I didn't win the competition, weres my "bah humbug" Chrimbo hat.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 22, 2020)

That other thread is dumb sunshine forever...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

Here's a gold mine page(*not ref Au*): https://www.omnicalculator.com/all
Online calculators for sciences, construction, etc. Handy for science buffs and liquid growers


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

North wind kicked up today, fog is gone, a day late. Could have driven up into the foothills to see the planets last night, but that would have been too much work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> North wind kicked up today, fog is gone, a day late. Could have driven up into the foothills to see the planets last night, but that would have been too much work.


It was foggy AF here yesterday afternoon.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> North wind kicked up today, fog is gone, a day late. Could have driven up into the foothills to see the planets last night, but that would have been too much work.


Here is a pic for you, especially processed to show the “forgot my glasses but hang it” perspective.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is a pic for you, especially processed to show the “forgot my glasses but hang it” perspective.
> 
> View attachment 4775494


A friend took this:

You can see the moons.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> A friend took this:
> View attachment 4775496
> You can see the moons.


That is wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is wonderful. Thank you.


I need a new lens, he used the same camera I have.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is a pic for you, especially processed to show the “forgot my glasses but hang it” perspective.
> 
> View attachment 4775494


I too missed the planets but was forwarded a couple shots.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need a new lens, he used the same camera I have.


What camera/lens combo?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I too missed the planets but was forwarded a couple shots. View attachment 4775503View attachment 4775504View attachment 4775505


Number two with the late-dusk cloud colors is magazine quality


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

"Taken with Cannon EOS Rebel T5 and 300mm lens." 
Mine's an XT with 18-55 mm lens.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> "Taken with Cannon EOS Rebel T5 and 300mm lens."
> Mine's an XT with 18-55 mm lens.


My “long” lens is 70-200


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My “long” lens is 70-200


I can get an adapter for my telescope, I don't know how it would focus though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can get an adapter for my telescope, I don't know how it would focus though.


For some time I had an apo refractor with f= 1040mm. I never got the adapter for my digital Canon. Now the scope is elsewhere.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is a pic for you, especially processed to show the “forgot my glasses but hang it” perspective.
> 
> View attachment 4775494





raratt said:


> A friend took this:
> View attachment 4775496
> You can see the moons.


Nice, by the time I got home I missed it.....damnit....Been searching for pics to see....hope juno got a awesome perspective...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4775638


Should see the space station one...

Nice comparison btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)

Anyone wanna a does of cuteness.....


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

Damn fog is back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Anyone wanna a does of cuteness.....
> View attachment 4775730


MORE!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Anyone wanna a does of cuteness.....
> View attachment 4775730


it looks like he's smiling.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn fog is back.


yeah we got that down this way this morning...nice and thick....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> MORE!


no problem i'll try....lol



Laughing Grass said:


> it looks like he's smiling.


"she's" a hand full....and also the pick of the litter.....me and the Mrs save 2, her and a little boy.......the rest lucky we found loving homes for them....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

Morning btw.......

Coffee is hot and it's up.......those who need a refill.......space tomatoes are on the left.....cream and sugar on the right...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn fog is back.


I remember that when I lived at 1500 feet sometimes the fog wrapped us in close gray pea soup. 

I’d drive to shop at 2000 feet and emerge into blue sky. The valley was a squinty-bright cloud deck. I would shop slowly before descending back into the gloom.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember that when I lived at 1500 feet sometimes the fog wrapped us in close gray pea soup.
> 
> I’d drive to shop at 2000 feet and emerge into blue sky. The valley was a squinty-bright cloud deck. I would shop slowly before descending back into the gloom.


We used to take "sun breaks" and head up into the foothills to help our attitudes. I've seen it stick around for months.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> no problem i'll try....lol
> 
> 
> 
> "she's" a hand full....and also the pick of the litter.....me and the Mrs save 2, her and a little boy.......the rest lucky we found loving homes for them....


I always assume all dogs are boys and all cats are girls.  How many dogs does that leave in your household now?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many dogs does that leave in your household now?


6 total......4 small poochies in the house including the 2 picks, and 2 outside....

and I can't forget the local yard kitty we have too........found him sleeping with one of the dogs outside this morning.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 6 total......4 small poochies in the house including the 2 picks, and 2 outside....
> 
> and I can't forget the local yard kitty we have too........found him sleeping with one of the dogs outside this morning.....


Totally jealous. I'm getting another one once covid is over and life returns to normal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally jealous. I'm getting another one once covid is over and life returns to normal.


you should....animals are great for the spirit or at least that's what I've always thought....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you should....animals are great for the spirit or at least that's what I've always thought....


We have one dog now, but he's more attached to me. I'd like to get another one that would be more my partner's dog and give the current dog company when he's home alone. Has to be a small ,non-shedding and hypoallergenic so our options are limited. I love frenchies but they're way too much money and make her allergies go nuts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have one dog now, but he's more attached to me. I'd like to get another one that would be more my partner's dog and give the current dog company when he's home alone. Has to be a small ,non-shedding and hypoallergenic so our options are limited. I love frenchies but they're way too much money and make her allergies go nuts.


look into Pug, or Chi breeds.....see if that will work...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have one dog now, but he's more attached to me. I'd like to get another one that would be more my partner's dog and give the current dog company when he's home alone. Has to be a small ,non-shedding and hypoallergenic so our options are limited. I love frenchies but they're way too much money and make her allergies go nuts.


RESCUE


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Frenchies. 





__





Dogs for Adoption Near Toronto, ON | Petfinder


Search for dogs for adoption at shelters near Toronto, ON. Find and adopt a pet on Petfinder today.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Ahhhh Catahoulas @Laughing Grass 









Adopt Blue - Adoption Pending on Petfinder


Blue - Adoption Pending is an adoptable Dog - Catahoula Leopard Dog Mix searching for a forever family near Mississauga, ON. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have one dog now, but he's more attached to me. I'd like to get another one that would be more my partner's dog and give the current dog company when he's home alone. Has to be a small ,non-shedding and hypoallergenic so our options are limited. I love frenchies but they're way too much money and make her allergies go nuts.


edit


Meet the Breeds: Dachshund


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you should....*animals are great for the spirit *or at least that's what I've always thought....


Until they shit on your bed.

My spirit does *not* approve.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> 5 Reasons Why Dachshunds Are So Lovable – American Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Dachshund. Dachsie. Wiener Dog. Whatever you want to call ’em, we know you love ’em. Why? We'll tell you. Here are five reasons to love th
> ...


My brother's dachshund Jaylo. His bumper sticker says " Honk if you can see my weiner".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> look into Pug, or Chi breeds.....see if that will work...


Unfortunately any breed that sheds its coat won't work for us. Personally I would like a pug, they have a wonderful personalities. 



mysunnyboy said:


> RESCUE


I'll try a rescue when we're ready. When we got our dog I was constantly watching the humane society website. They had a few dogs that met our criteria but they were between eight and ten years old. 



BobBitchen said:


> edit
> 
> 
> Meet the Breeds: Dachshund


do the long hair dachund shed?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

@Laughing Grass Angel doesn’t shed at all. Is it the dander or the hair?
We adopted five year old buddy from the pound. Best guy ever. I would definitely have gotten another older dog because they’re chill and already broken in. AND we wanted to make his last years awesome. I think we did.
Catahoulas rock


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can get an adapter for my telescope, I don't know how it would focus though.


didn't know you had a telescope? what kind?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately any breed that sheds its coat won't work for us. Personally I would like a pug, they have a wonderful personalities.


my wifes chi doesn't shed....that I know of.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do the long hair dachund shed?


probably, I've only had smooth coats & they don't shed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2020)

If you're like me (probably not), you are going to have some xmas tunes playlist in the background as you are strolling about the house contemplating whether or not to kill yourself this year. Not sure if this will help or hurt, but I found a Pentatonix xmas playlist that may aid in your decision. If it makes you feel more joyful and you decide on sticking it out, you're welcome. If it makes you feel more dismal and depressed, for god's sake, turn it off and remember I'm not a medical professional and bear no responsibility for your actions. Enjoy!







It only works as a playlist if you view it on YT...

@Laughing Grass


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> didn't know you had a telescope? what kind?


Meade ETX-60


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meade ETX-60


nice.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2020)

Cop left his mike open and everyone heard, lol








L.A. County Sheriff's Deputy Has Sex at Universal and Recorded on Open Mic


An L.A. County Sheriff's deputy allegedly had sex on the Universal Studios lot, and the guy had his mic open for all to hear ... and the recording is now the talk of the department.




www.tmz.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Cop left his mike open and everyone heard, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Imagine
> View attachment 4776393


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My brother's dachshund Jaylo. His bumper sticker says " Honk if you can see my weiner".View attachment 4776186



I love my wiener, he's a wire hair. Pic from a few years ago when he was in shape 




SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I love my wiener, he's a wire hair. Pic from a few years ago when he was in shape
> 
> View attachment 4776655
> View attachment 4776656
> ...


Did he run the Wiener Nationals?
Cutie.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2020)

In the ever increasing madness that is Covid I went to the commissary yesterday. The manager came out and started screaming at me, that I couldn't enter the commissary wearing a respirator. He was not wearing a mask and he was screaming, spittle and all. I put a mask over my respirator and proceeded to shop. Unfortunately maskless, Covid Mary did not confront me. I was going to suggest he call the Security Police and start filming.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Did he run the Wienernationals?
> Cutie.


He did. It was 2 heats. He smashed the 1st race, no problem. 2nd race not so much. Turns out he had to pee. Right after the race he went and peed and was all spit and vinegar again. Too late buddy races are done.
We raced him in a few other races during October fest. He always won at least one or 2 heats but never top spot.



SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> If you're like me (probably not), you are going to have some xmas tunes playlist in the background as you are strolling about the house contemplating whether or not to kill yourself this year. Not sure if this will help or hurt, but I found a Pentatonix xmas playlist that may aid in your decision. If it makes you feel more joyful and you decide on sticking it out, you're welcome. If it makes you feel more dismal and depressed, for god's sake, turn it off and remember I'm not a medical professional and bear no responsibility for your actions. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was listening to them last night 






SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Someone got a cone for Christmas hahaha she’s not happy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

I’ve been listening to alternative Christmas on Spotify. I’m a punk thru and thru


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2020)

A bit of local news...








Bust nets 247 pounds of meth, golden gun and blind rapper | HeraldNet.com


A muddy 10-acre property east of Arlington was the base of a violent drug ring spanning the West Coast, new charges say.




www.heraldnet.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> A bit of local news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A case of American blind justice.


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In the ever increasing madness that is Covid I went to the commissary yesterday. The manager came out and started screaming at me, that I couldn't enter the commissary wearing a respirator. He was not wearing a mask and he was screaming, spittle and all. I put a mask over my respirator and proceeded to shop. Unfortunately maskless, Covid Mary did not confront me. I was going to suggest he call the Security Police and start filming.
> View attachment 4776731


Those respirators are extremely uncomfortable I wore one while tearing up the basement ceiling 
It was extremely not pleasant


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> Those respirators are extremely uncomfortable I wore one while tearing up the basement ceiling
> It was extremely not pleasant


That is true. Better than an endotracheal tube, so I guess I'll keep getting tossed out of the commissary. Merry Christmas sunni.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

Finally, even So Cal gets to play this time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> We used to take "sun breaks" and head up into the foothills to help our attitudes. I've seen it stick around for months.


While making one of many trips moving my shit from stockton up to Paradise in my cargo trailer on a very foggy morning. Me and Rudy were on the 70 past Marysville, traffic just stopped. Took a while to get up to the scene of an accident. Poor motorcyclist was mangled up into the back of a big rig. They had a blanket just barely covering his body.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> While making one of many trips moving my shit from stockton up to Paradise in my cargo trailer on a very foggy morning. Me and Rudy were on the 70 just past Marysville, traffic just stopped. Took about a while to get up to the scene of an accident. Poor motorcyclist was mangled up into the back of a big rig. They had a blanket just barely wcovering his body.


I’m sorry you saw that brother.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That is true. Better than an endotracheal tube, so I guess I'll keep getting tossed out of the commissary. Merry Christmas sunni.


Any reason given for your attempted "eviction"? I told you about that little old lady at my local Abertson's who scares the shit out of folks. I anticipate her presence everytime I go lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m sorry you saw that brother.


 Thanks.

the worst one I seen was in San Jose. I was a little late to work when traffic came to a halt. I was fucking pissed I was gonna be late. Turns out i wasn’t far behind the accident. Dude was mangled bad. Heard on the radio a little while later what happened. A woman on the side of the freeway (fast lane) was broken down. A dude stopped and got out to help her and got hit. That was the worse one that I vividly remember. Was horrible and I remember feeling horrible about feeling pissed on the way up to it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

CHRISTMAS new tradition. We do whatever tf we want. Damnit we’re old enough to be able to stay home with our kids and get EXTREMELY high on my gorgeous friend’s snow temple. Thank you Annie, you rock. She grew it, I think she’ll be keeping that job.

We’re compromising on the Christmas music. We’ve been together 11 years now and I’ve learned a thing or two.

Listen quick cause Elvis is coming up next here!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Any reason given for your attempted "eviction"? I told you about that little old lady at my local Abertson's who scares the shit out of folks. I anticipate her presence everytime I go lol


Yeah I was wearing a respirator, so the maskless commissary supervisor refused me entry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I was wearing a respirator, so the maskless commissary supervisor refused me entry.


Report his ass; throw in shit like he's a potential reservoir of Covid and cold cost the gov't huge $$$ not to mention jeopardize National Defense during these crucial times. We expect so much more from our military


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks.
> 
> the worst one I seen was in San Jose. I was a little late to work when traffic came to a halt. I was fucking pissed I was gonna be late. Turns out i wasn’t far behind the accident. Dude was mangled bad. Heard on the radio a little while later what happened. A woman on the side of the freeway (fast lane) was broken down. A dude stopped and got out to help her and got hit. That was the worse one that I vividly remember. Was horrible and I remember feeling horrible about feeling pissed on the way up to it.


Oh damn 

I’ve got cptsd from some horrible things I’ve witnessed. I’ve had emdr therapy which worked amazingly well.

Stay home and don’t drive anywhere


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Report his ass; throw in shit like he's a potential reservoir of Covid and cold cost the gov't huge $$$ not to mention jeopardize National Defense during these crucial times. We expect so much more from our military


Rest assured I did. He's just an old and much hated civilian.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Rest assured I did. He's just an old and much hated civilian.


Success is when he's an old, much hated and unemployed civilian: "Merry Xmas fucker"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Success is when he's an old, much hated and unemployed civilian: "Merry Xmas fucker"


I've been working on that. It's nice to have a hobby.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In the ever increasing madness that is Covid I went to the commissary yesterday. The manager came out and started screaming at me, that I couldn't enter the commissary wearing a respirator. He was not wearing a mask and he was screaming, spittle and all. I put a mask over my respirator and proceeded to shop. Unfortunately maskless, Covid Mary did not confront me. I was going to suggest he call the Security Police and start filming.
> View attachment 4776731








Commissaries.com - Customer Comments







web.archive.org


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Rest assured I did. He's just an old and much hated civilian.


Nuke his ass.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 24, 2020)

Have a great Chrimbo guys and a better New Year.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/how-canadas-legal-pot-rules-could-change-in-2021-184332147.html


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/how-canadas-legal-pot-rules-could-change-in-2021-184332147.html


Procedural richness imo - they've already determined what changes are coming. I'd prefer that craft producers be part of the equation to offer their wares similar to licensed producers without fear of incarceration. Veggie stands compete with grocery stores - a similar model for craft cannabis would be ideal. Decriminalize it and allow a free market for distribution. Legal designated grower here, for a quadriplegic since '08 - at no cost to the recipient.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I was wearing a respirator, so the maskless commissary supervisor refused me entry.


Civilians running a Base was suppose to be an incentive to have Officers re-enlist.

The HR must be pretty lax.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 24, 2020)

K...Xmas cuteness edition...he's a little lunk..


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh anyone want some cookies...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2020)

I miss these 3 tenor concerts, especially Domingo. My parents loved opera, and both had lovely singing voices. My dad was a hard, mean bastard, but he would melt into a helpless, docile puddle every time Pavorotti started to sing. This was a great xmas concert from '99, If you close your eyes while you listen, you can visualize slow motion mob hits happening. Enjoy!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 25, 2020)

The potential for a Christmas flood is very real here. River has already come up 5' in a few hours, and it's predicted it will double in the next 12 hours. Bizarre, and then some.

My good buddy lives like 4 blocks from this river. I told him to call me the moment water starts coming in and I'll load the generator and pumps and be there.






National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service


National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service (AHPS)



water.weather.gov


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass Angel doesn’t shed at all. Is it the dander or the hair?
> We adopted five year old buddy from the pound. Best guy ever. I would definitely have gotten another older dog because they’re chill and already broken in. AND we wanted to make his last years awesome. I think we did.
> Catahoulas rock
> View attachment 4776217View attachment 4776218View attachment 4776219


Pretty girl. I’m not sure she seems to do better with dogs that have hair that continuously grows over dogs with fur coats. One of our friends has a Pomeranian and she can’t go into their house without having a reaction.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas from Florida


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas from The Wirral (northwest UK)


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Merry Christmas from The Wirral (northwest UK)


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


My mum was in hospital with him a long time ago over Christmas, I could of given him my bah humbug hat lol ( he wasn't a happy chappy)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Merry Christmas from The Wirral (northwest UK)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4777687


Looked it up

it’s in England


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4777687


Have a great New Year.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looked it up
> 
> it’s in England
> 
> View attachment 4777743


Well that peninsula just below the arrow point opposite Liverpool.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Well that peninsula just below the arrow point opposite Liverpool.


“northwest UK” threw me


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “northwest UK” threw me


Ahhh sorry, your right.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Anyone else notice your belly gets bigger this time of year, must be the weather.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2020)

Meanwhile in San Francisco....Gingerbread Monolith


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m really stoned.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

Made a Christmas treat



I imagine I’ll be producing strong smells tomorrow morning. I predict Paulie will approve. He treats my taking a dump as time to celebrate.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Made a Christmas treat
> 
> View attachment 4777855
> 
> I imagine I’ll be producing strong smells tomorrow morning. I predict Paulie will approve. He treats my taking a dump as time to celebrate.


We had some for lunch..... should be kicking in pretty soon


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We had some for lunch


My smoke detectors are set on max paranoia with no adjustment available. I might just get awakened ...


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Sigh lockdown.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Sigh lockdown.


Was bound to happen over there. It’s gonna happen here soon imho.


Hand up if you set off the smoke alarm... the toothpicks holding the pineapples caught fire. Angel howled, the pussies ran. Barbie was outside, it’s all good.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

time to evacuate the local airbase


----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2020)

My house smells like meat from the rib roast. The dogs won't calm down.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


> My house smells like meat from the rib roast. The dogs won't calm down.


woof


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

Hey look it's snowing.....


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey look it's snowing.....


We got .7 inch of rain the last couple days, supposed to get more this evening.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)

@DarkWeb That's a good thing, need lots more though...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> We got .7 inch of rain the last couple days, supposed to get more this evening.


Our 2'+ of snow, is just about gone.......2" of rain and 57° killed it yesterday


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> @DarkWeb That's a good thing, need lots more though...


That's true. Just as long as it isn't overwhelming.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's true. Just as long as it isn't overwhelming.


Speaking of overwhelming, 
@manfredo how's it going out your way? 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2020)

62 Deg F here today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Speaking of overwhelming,
> @manfredo how's it going out your way?
> 
> SH420


Yeah I was wondering about him. That snowfall really settled down and got really heavy. The streams and rivers are probably ripping.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's true. Just as long as it isn't overwhelming.


In a "normal" year it will rain for a few days and stop for a few, then do it again. The reservoirs have plenty of room to catch the runoff.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> In a "normal" year it will rain for a few days and stop for a few, then do it again. The reservoirs have plenty of room to catch the runoff.


It seems to me that the last 20 years have not once filled the reservoirs in the Motherlode.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It seems to me that the last 20 years have not once filled the reservoirs in the Motherlode.


We had a few good years, the snow pack is the biggest reservoir. Edit: like the year the Oroville dam spillway self destructed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> In a "normal" year it will rain for a few days and stop for a few, then do it again. The reservoirs have plenty of room to catch the runoff.


I read the point 7 as 7" 

This is what happens when we get 7" rain...






Edit......I really need some sleep lol I didn't even put in the video


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2020)

I got 3/4 of another plant trimmed then my son and daughter called and spent an hour letting me watch the grandkid over video. 

Best hour I've spent lately.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Speaking of overwhelming,
> @manfredo how's it going out your way?
> 
> SH420


Thanks for asking, we are gonna be ok. Shit got scary yesterday....the rivers were right full, a few people got flooded out. I got woke up at 3 am Christmas morning by a water alarm from my basement, but only maybe 4-5 gallons came in. All that snow is mostly gone!! And the high temp today was around 25F so no more melting. It was a very strange Christmas!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)

Someone is selling this on Facebook Marketplace: A Coke bowl.


First response on the post:
"I usually do lines but I'm up for a challenge."


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone is selling this on Facebook Marketplace: A Coke bowl.
> View attachment 4778786
> 
> First response on the post:
> "I usually do lines but I'm up for a challenge."


 I think that was me, lol...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2020)

Actually it's been a decade or 2 since I did any coke, and that's the way I plan to keep it. Now fill that bowl up with some magic shrooms and we can talk, lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Actually it's been a decade or 2 since I did any coke, and that's the way I plan to keep it. Now fill that bowl up with some magic shrooms and we can talk, lol.


Yeah, I'm with ya there.
Growing up in S Fla we got good coke, now days who knows what's in that baggie.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

Mornin. Checked my mortgage statement last night for grins and for some reason the extra $1400 a month I have been paying to try to pay it off early doesn't show up anywhere. Have to call the company tomorrow and find out WTF is going on. Woke up at 0500 this morning pissed.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Checked my mortgage statement last night for grins and for some reason the extra $1400 a month I have been paying to try to pay it off early doesn't show up anywhere. Have to call the company tomorrow and find out WTF is going on. Woke up at 0500 this morning pissed.


It's good you caught this!! I have seen people screwed many times that didn't pay attention, and the banks are terrible about keeping track of those extra payments. Then a real kicker is if the mortgage gets sold to another bank without the credits having been made...It can get ugly!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya there.
> Growing up in S Fla we got good coke, now days who knows what's in that baggie.


Where did you grow up?


----------



## lokie (Dec 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's good you caught this!! I have seen people screwed many times that didn't pay attention, and the banks are terrible about keeping track of those extra payments. Then a real kicker is if the mortgage gets sold to another bank without the credits having been made...It can get ugly!


Bank merging can be interesting.

I had refinanced through 1 bank. They got bought out.

2 years later $1200 was deducted from my account.
When Asked what for we were told it was a fee missed at the time of the refinance.

I LOL in their face. That was a transaction made with a different company and you have no 
rights to try and change any past transactions.

We prevailed. They did refund our $$$$


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Bank merging can be interesting.
> 
> I had refinanced through 1 bank. They got bought out.
> 
> ...


Mortgages are sold continuously, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Bank merging can be interesting.
> 
> I had refinanced through 1 bank. They got bought out.
> 
> ...


Just think how many people don't even question it...It IS criminal what they get away with!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2020)

Mr. Stink is not fond of his new sweater.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Checked my mortgage statement last night for grins and for some reason the extra $1400 a month I have been paying to try to pay it off early doesn't show up anywhere. Have to call the company tomorrow and find out WTF is going on. Woke up at 0500 this morning pissed.


Have you ever checked out a "Calvet" loan?...easiest home loan I've ever gotten and your mortgage company is the state of california. 0 down payment required. You make your payments to the state of california & they never sold my mortgage. 


https://www.calvet.ca.gov/HomeLoans


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Have you ever checked out a "Calvet" loan?...easiest home loan I've ever gotten and your mortgage company is the state of california. 0 down payment required. You make your payments to the state of california & they never sold my mortgage.
> 
> 
> https://www.calvet.ca.gov/HomeLoans


Nope, got a better interest rate with my credit union. Once I get this straightened out I'll have it paid off within a year.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> He did. It was 2 heats. He smashed the 1st race, no problem. 2nd race not so much. Turns out he had to pee. Right after the race he went and peed and was all spit and vinegar again. Too late buddy races are done.
> We raced him in a few other races during October fest. He always won at least one or 2 heats but never top spot.
> 
> View attachment 4776765
> ...


"No wagering please" bullshit I've got 2 to 1 on @shrxhky420 's weiner..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mr. Stink is not fond of his new sweater.
> View attachment 4779435


HOW did you get it on????


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> HOW did you get it on????


I'm thinking one of these......





Or.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking one of these


mmmmmmmm bear I choose the bear


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> HOW did you get it on????





DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4779482


I wasn't in the room. Mrs. Stool put it on him.
She has a few scratches on her arms (thru a thick sweater) so he didn't go down without a fight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wasn't in the room. Mrs. Stool put it on him.
> She has a few scratches on her arms (thru a thick sweater) so he didn't go down without a fight.


That sucks.


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


 I’m ded!!!


----------



## lokie (Dec 27, 2020)

GrowerbabeAZ said:


> I’m ded!!!




Welcome to TnT!

Pics for verification will be required so when clean up starts there won't be any questions.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya there.
> Growing up in S Fla we got good coke, now days who knows what's in that baggie.


Mallinckrodt


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

Fentanyl


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

GrowerbabeAZ said:


> Fentanyl


R u a babe?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That sucks.


Alcohol kills that itch straightaway.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Love Frank Zappa. Miss Frank Zappa.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where did you grow up?


South of Miami.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope, got a better interest rate with my credit union. Once I get this straightened out I'll have it paid off within a year.


As soon as our banking situation is stable (again - moving sux!) I'm gonna write a check for the balance of this place.
A month or two max.


----------



## lokie (Dec 27, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> View attachment 4779609


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> R u a babe?


Yup!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Do it!


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> R u a babe?





weedgrowinnewb said:


> View attachment 4779609


I sure am!


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do it!


I was waiting for Tyler to ask for nude pics...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

GrowerbabeAZ said:


> Yup!


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

Lol nope!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was waiting for Tyler to ask for nude pics...


Maybe he's watching wonder woman......



GrowerbabeAZ said:


> Yup!


Post pics for review plz


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

I’m so stoned I don’t know what I’m posting lol seriously I came to ask if anyone has ever taken a dab they shouldn’t have? Me either.
Carey in 












































Carry on vaginas


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe he's watching wonder woman


 I’d take those nudes pics


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’d take those nudes pics


Not his while he’s watching her!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m so stoned I don’t know what I’m posting lol seriously I came to ask if anyone has ever taken a dab they shouldn’t have? Me either.
> Carey in
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’d take those nudes pics


You want them back?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You want them of my backside?


FIFY


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


That's been on the net and mags for years...... @Laughing Grass knows


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


Stoner






__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Gorgeous Mamashark approved! Jealous bongsmilie :leaf: ...ha...that's nice Thanks. No need to be green, I'll share. Hits like a champ. Just took my 1st hit and got light headed. bongsmilie Round 2. Wonder if I can make it a few more... SH420



rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Stoner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that's why that one was perfect!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> South of Miami.


haha, you DID get the good coke!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey look it's snowing! This is good it's supposed to be rain


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey look it's snowing! This is good it's supposed to be rain


We got a dusting this morning, but it's supposed to warm up today, then get cold again all week. Gonna clean the gas fireplace today, hopefully!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> We got a dusting this morning, but it's supposed to warm up today, then get cold again all week. Gonna clean the gas fireplace today, hopefully!!


What do you have to clean on a gas fireplace?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What do you have to clean on a gas fireplace?


The blower has slowed down...And you wouldn't believe what a PITA it is to get too. I'm hoping I don't have to remove it, because to do so the log set, burners, and side walls all have to come out first. I can see it from underneath though so hoping I can blow it out and oil it from there!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The blower has slowed down...And you wouldn't believe what a PITA it is to get too. I'm hoping I don't have to remove it, because to do so the log set, burners, and side walls all have to come out first. I can see it from underneath though so hoping I can blow it out and oil it from there!!


Wonder if you can put a filter on it so it doesn't pull in dust and crap.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder if you can put a filter on it so it doesn't pull in dust and crap.


That's actually an excellent idea. I'm going to try and install one!! TY! This place is soooo much less dusty not burning wood though, I do love that, and I have been staying warmer too! No waking up with the fire out! Just got a propane refill Christmas eve...I've burned 265 gallons so far, at $1.50 a gallon...No bad! That's hot water too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's actually an excellent idea. I'm going to try and install one!! TY! This place is soooo much less dusty not burning wood though, I do love that, and I have been staying warmer too! No waking up with the fire out! Just got a propane refill Christmas eve...I've burned 265 gallons so far, at $1.50 a gallon...No bad! That's hot water too.


Someone might even make a filter. But still could be easily made I'm sure.

I'm getting my fire going right now. I have propane for my shop. $2.99 bastards!


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

FYI:








3 States Likely to Legalize Marijuana in 2021 | The Motley Fool


Three new states could soon join the 15 that have already legalized adult-use cannabis.




www.fool.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

It does exist...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's actually an excellent idea. I'm going to try and install one!! TY! This place is soooo much less dusty not burning wood though, I do love that, and I have been staying warmer too! No waking up with the fire out! Just got a propane refill Christmas eve...I've burned 265 gallons so far, at $1.50 a gallon...No bad! That's hot water too.


Propane is over $4/gal here


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Propane is over $4/gal here


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Propane is over $4/gal here


A few years ago we had that. Many times that winter I thought screw it I'm only gonna be in there for a little bit and didn't turn on the heat. Brrr!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

I watched a very interesting interview with my man, Harry. More Harry Mack? Tyler, give it a rest. No, fuck you, he's awesome. Anyway, here he gives his insight of music, improvisation, how his training as a jazz drummer is intrinsically linked to his ability to freestyle, more of his origins, and where he thinks the music industry may go in today's new climate. His interviewers are amusing UK dudes, it all clicks really well and makes for a great interview. Just watch it, you've really nothing else to do  Enjoy!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Propane is over $4/gal here


Youch!! I use to pay those prices too, and that's why I burned wood the past 14 years!! But a few years ago friends told me about a propane co-op that they belonged too, and I joined, for $20 a year. The first thing they did was brought me out a 500 gallon tank...everyone else has brought out 100 gallon tanks, usually 2 of them. I had gone through several suppliers before I found the Sacandaga Group. Maybe there's a co-op near you. 

Here's the wholesale price of propane today in my area - $1.087






Benefits of The Sacandaga Group | The Sacandaga Group


Regularly Scheduled Delivery Program, Free 24/7 Emergency Service, Nationwide Supply Network, No Tank Setup Fees for New Customer Installs, Hazmat Fees are Waived, Competitive Pricing



sacandagagroup.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Youch!! I use to pay those prices too, and that's why I burned wood the past 14 years!! But a few years ago friends told me about a propane co-op that they belonged too, and I joined, for $20 a year. The first thing they did was brought me out a 500 gallon tank...everyone else has brought out 100 gallon tanks, usually 2 of them. I had gone through several suppliers before I found the Sacandaga Group. Maybe there's a co-op near you.
> 
> Here's the wholesale price of propane today in my area - $1.087
> 
> ...


Yeah my bosses shop is in the club.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2020)

My husband bought me one of those flip 5 speakers holy shit i love it


----------



## srh88 (Dec 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> My husband bought me one of those flip 5 speakers holy shit i love it


He shoulda got you a flip 6


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> It does exist...
> 
> View attachment 4780195


I like’m Sam-I-Am


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The blower has slowed down...And you wouldn't believe what a PITA it is to get too. I'm hoping I don't have to remove it, because to do so the log set, burners, and side walls all have to come out first. I can see it from underneath though so hoping I can blow it out and oil it from there!!


Vacuum and a toothbrush is what use to clean the blower. Mind you, you have to stand on your head to clean it.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> My husband bought me one of those flip 5 speakers holy shit i love it


I got one too! It thumps!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Vacuum and a toothbrush is what use to clean the blower. Mind you, you have to stand on your head to clean it.


I just thought of something..








42-Inch Black Nylon Industrial Tube Brushes


42” Black Nylon Industrial Tube Brushes, full range of diameters ranging from 1/8” to 3” in diameter and up to 60 inches in length. Great for cleaning tubes




www.justmanbrush.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Vacuum and a toothbrush is what use to clean the blower. Mind you, you have to stand on your head to clean it.


Yeah they put the thing in the worst possible place in my unit. My efforts yesterday were unsuccessful, so sometime soon I hope to be tearing the thing down....Which is ok, then I can look everything over and clean it good. My flame needs some adjustment too...wish I had a manometer. One thing about wood...It was dependable!

Today was doing favors for others...Ugh! I think I am gonna do something I haven't in a very long time...go soak in the tub! With vaporizier and cold drink!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah they put the thing in the worst possible place in my unit. My efforts yesterday were unsuccessful, so sometime soon I hope to be tearing the thing down....Which is ok, then I can look everything over and clean it good. My flame needs some adjustment too...wish I had a manometer. One thing about wood...It was dependable!
> 
> Today was doing favors for others...Ugh! I think I am gonna do something I haven't in a very long time...go soak in the tub! With vaporizer and cold drink!!


Damn, we've got a new Jacuzzi tub & I've been looking for an excuse to indulge myself.
And I found my Vape since we moved.

Hope I don't drowned.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, we've got a new Jacuzzi tub & I've been looking for an excuse to indulge myself.
> And I found my Vape since we moved.
> 
> Hope I don't drowned.


Sativas for flotation


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sativas for flotation


I'm more of an Indica guy.
Too much Absaroca in my blood I guess.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm more of an Indica guy.
> Too much Absaroca in my blood I guess.


Ok please don’t drown.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

Retired free diver here so no worries.
I used to be able to dive for about 2 1/2 minutes on a breath - haven't tried that in a few years though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Retired free diver here so no worries.
> I used to be able to dive for about 2 1/2 minutes on a breath - haven't tried that in a few years though.


Dayum.
Live free - dive free


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Retired free diver here so no worries.
> I used to be able to dive for about 2 1/2 minutes on a breath - haven't tried that in a few years though.


LOL yeah hot tub..,...good place to free dive... enjoy it man.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Retired free diver here so no worries.
> I used to be able to dive for about 2 1/2 minutes on a breath - haven't tried that in a few years though.


I took a bottle of air with me, a lot easier that way. Diving on Guam was amazing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I took a bottle of air with me, a lot easier that way. Diving on Guam was amazing.


Bottled air is underrated and above average.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

We used to take a can of Vienna sausage with us to feed the fish, I swear they got to the point they knew what the cans looked like and would show up to beg for them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> We used to take a can of Vienna sausage with us to feed the fish, I swear they got to the point they knew what the cans looked like and would show up to beg for them.


Taylor Anderson (Destroyermen series) immortalized them as scum weenies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dayum.
> Live free - dive free


It's perfect for spearfishing - no noise what so ever from the regulator or expelled air.
Some of the folks that have perfected it are almost super-human.

PS, I've never been this good but I've done some pretty stupid stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Retired free diver here so no worries.
> I used to be able to dive for about 2 1/2 minutes on a breath - haven't tried that in a few years though.


The actual solution is how well fat floats  and as we age..............

I'm so bouyant ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

Annndddd I can't hold my breath like that anymore.

Gonna blame it on Covid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

My avatar, I changed it.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, we've got a new Jacuzzi tub & I've been looking for an excuse to indulge myself.
> And I found my Vape since we moved.
> 
> Hope I don't drowned.


I put this one in about 15 years ago and used to use it all the time. I'd roll a fat joint, a cold drink ,grab a magazine, maybe a plate of cheese and crackers and I'd soak in there till I turned into a prune. I don't think I've used it in three or four years. I'm starting to smell though, LOL


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2020)

My Dad died this morning. 







Please excuse me while I self medicate.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I’m sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man so sorry to hear that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry brother. 

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so sorry Lokie


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother, we all have so much love and support for you. Im sorry


----------



## manfredo (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My deepest condolences!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry lokie


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm sorry Lokie.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

I worry about the same thing sometimes.
I try to text my dad every other day at least.
We’re here if you want to talk about anything @lokie our hearts ache for you and yours.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry bro.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way......

my deepest sympathies and condolences bro


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heartfelt condolences,


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condolences Lokie


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man lokie, sorry


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad died this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry dude.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

FYI:








Asked to choose between bacon and sex, 43 per cent of Canadians would choose...bacon! – Maple Leaf Foods







www.mapleleaffoods.com




.

@Laughing Grass


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What really happens in Canada.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virgins.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

Speaking of bacon.......








Calendar at a Glance


January February March April May June July August September October November December




nationaldaycalendar.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2020)

How many more days til Trump is out , hehehe just checking  !!!

Gonna need a full 7 days to recover F New Years 1-20-21 that’s the day !


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy Hogmanay people, just think in less than 11 hours we can tell 2020 to do one.


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2020)

Let's get ready to FUMBLE!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

A windy day in the desert. Strong onshore flow has turned the usually low cloud cap into this bed head.



That cloud isn’t just for show.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A windy day in the desert. Strong onshore flow has turned the usually low cloud cap into this bed head.
> 
> View attachment 4782894
> 
> ...


It's got BLING!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Hip injection = OUWIE
Knee injection = you’re done already?
The knee is great so far


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Anybody have fireworks for tonight?


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anybody have fireworks for tonight?


I have some firecrackers. (Don't tell anyone. Not legal here.)


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anybody have fireworks for tonight?


Maybe.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

@lokie


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> @lokie
> View attachment 4783162


My favorite benediction is of Native origin, I think.

“May you walk in beauty.”


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anybody have fireworks for tonight?


Not sure what the neighbors are gonna think about it though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not sure what the neighbors are gonna think about it though.
> 
> View attachment 4783172


If I were your neighbor, I’d rock on up with the Linebaugh and the Noisy Cricket (my SSK-barreled Contender in .45-70) and we’d trade shots.
The Contender especially will shoot “minute-of-Cape-buffalo”


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not sure what the neighbors are gonna think about it though.
> 
> View attachment 4783172


LOL the new guy's in town!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL the new guy's in town!


His massive corpus of service is nothing to the neighbors; imagine being Greatwhitenøøb.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2020)

there is usually so much gunfire at midnight in south Sacramento that we generally hunker in the basement grow room hoping the concrete walls and 2 floors above us will deter any stray rounds.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

4:20, last one of 2020
Bought a new bong.
Now fuck off decade!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 4:20, last one of 2020
> Bought a new bong.
> Now fuck off decade!View attachment 4783200


At first I thought the pic got compressed.....weird lol! Nice piece


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> At first I thought the pic got compressed.....weird lol! Nice piece


I went in to get papers HAHAHAHA


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I went in to get papers HAHAHAHA


I do that too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I do that too


That’s @shrxhky420 thing 

She said you go into the gas station for papers for now on lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2020)

JHC, don't you call EOD or the Bomb Squad after #1?

_"Che Williams was using his magnet to search for metal debris in the River Tame when he pulled the first grenade out of the water. He remained in the same spot and pulled up a total 19 grenades."





UXO News Wire Service (UXO Blog): Magnet Fisherman Reels in 19 WWII Grenades


Unexploded Ordnance Information (UXOInfo.com) Blog - news and information for the UXO industry: Magnet Fisherman Reels in 19 WWII Grenades



uxoinfo.com




_


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> JHC, don't you call EOD or the Bomb Squad after #1?
> 
> _"Che Williams was using his magnet to search for metal debris in the River Tame when he pulled the first grenade out of the water. He remained in the same spot and pulled up a total 19 grenades."
> 
> ...


he was very thorough


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Do mermaids have buttholes?


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year

Pat yourselves on the back for getting through that shit year.

You know it's going to be alright.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> Pat yourselves on the back for getting through that shit year.
> 
> You know it's going to be alright.


Still have a little more than 7 hrs of this crap!


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Still have a little more than 7 hrs of this crap!


Aye


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hip injection = OUWIE
> Knee injection = you’re done already?
> The knee is great so far


Oh yeah the hip injections hurt like hell! 

I'm going to have my shoulder done in a few weeks for the first time...I have a feeling that's going to hurt too, but it is killing me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you gone to the tree to check it out? Is it a native or an old landscape tree?


I’ve taken another look at The Tree
at some peril. I believe I was detected by the compound’s insiders: there was a subtle movement among adjustable panels of likely armor, and a probable sound of an action or two being brought into battery. I acquired a dataset before performing a slow abort.*
“Deciduous” is wrong; it’s evergreen. A eucalypt but I couldn’t guess the species. In any case I hand off the take.



*


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve taken another look at The Tree
> at some peril. I believe I was detected by the compound’s insiders: there was a subtle movement among adjustable panels of likely armor, and a probable sound of an action or two being brought into battery. I acquired a dataset before performing a slow abort.*
> “Deciduous” is wrong; it’s evergreen. A eucalypt but I couldn’t guess the species. In any case I hand off the take.
> 
> ...


Yep, It's a Eucalyptus, perhaps @DustyDuke can send a rabid koala bear to eat it down


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, It's a Eucalyptus, perhaps @DustyDuke can send a rabid koala bear to eat it down


And remove the navel, the geodetic omphalos, by which the local Cartesian grid is defined?!

The suggestion, if followed, would cascade into general anarchy. At which point he would be advised to contact his friends in film. They get real mileage out of such situations.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And remove the navel, the geodetic omphalos, by which the local Cartesian grid is defined?!
> 
> The suggestion, if followed, would cascade into general anarchy. At which point he would be advised to contact his friends in film. They get real mileage out of such situations.
> 
> View attachment 4783613


Yeah....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And remove the navel, the geodetic omphalos, by which the local Cartesian grid is defined?!
> 
> The suggestion, if followed, would cascade into general anarchy. At which point he would be advised to contact his friends in film. They get real mileage out of such situations.
> 
> View attachment 4783613


The tree looks rather unhealthy as well, don't think it has more than 2 yrs left. They removed a large historic stand of them along H-101 in Nipomo a few years back because they were diseased; famous as a Monarch butterfly nursery


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The tree looks rather unhealthy as well, don't think it has more than 2 yrs left. They removed a large historic stand of them along H-101 in Nipomo a few years back because they were diseased; famous as a Monarch butterfly nursery


Yeah in Woodside (Bay area horse-people country) there were these massive eucalyptus with trunks >6ft, and then one took another out in a windstorm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> @lokie
> View attachment 4783162


One of my favorites


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to you all from Texas. Be safe and let 2021 be spacial and free.

Keep it green...


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve taken another look at The Tree
> at some peril. I believe I was detected by the compound’s insiders: there was a subtle movement among adjustable panels of likely armor, and a probable sound of an action or two being brought into battery. I acquired a dataset before performing a slow abort.*
> “Deciduous” is wrong; it’s evergreen. A eucalypt but I couldn’t guess the species. In any case I hand off the take.
> 
> View attachment 4783599


Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, It's a Eucalyptus, perhaps @DustyDuke can send a rabid koala bear to eat it down


We are working on a hybrid Koala/Beaver day and night!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh yah.. just like that daddy


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2021)

Fuck it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2021)

sunni said:


> Fuck it


Wut?


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wut?


I wrote something out than realized probably not the best idea so I edited my post


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2021)

sunni said:


> I wrote something out than realized probably not the best idea so I edited my post


Ah


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2021)

sunni said:


> I wrote something out than realized probably not the best idea so I edited my post


Smart


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

sunni said:


> I wrote something out than realized probably not the best idea so I edited my post


I wish I had the sense to do that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I wish I had the sense to do that


Eh, fuck it. Come what may


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2021)

BACON!








Beer brand offers 'broken-resolution preparedness kit' filled with beer, bacon


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Hamm’s.




www.wdrb.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

First day of the new year and he comes out hard with the new omegle bars. This man loves working so much, I bet the holiday down time was hard for him. This is fire, enjoy...







@shrxhky420 @neosapien @Bobby schmeckle @srh88 @Gary Goodson


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2021)

sunni said:


> I wrote something out than realized probably not the best idea so I edited my post


do it.. no regerts


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2021)

What's up everyone!! Happy new year. Haven't been around for a while but i hope all is well. 2020 was crazy for all of us. For me it's a growing business along side a growing baby i barely have time to think much less post here. Couple questions for y'all. Ive been getting carts for 15 and selling for 35. Problem is my supplier has gone mia. So im currently down to about 50 which i know will be gone soon. Thinking of making a road trip to a rec state to stay stocked up. Wondering what prices are like outside Ohio? Next question i will also ask in the correct sub forum but wondering if anyone still sells the ready to go cubenis tubs? Shrooms haven't been around here for some time( not from anyone i trust anyway) and i just want some for myself. Dont have the time to mess around with jars and inoculating and what have you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's up everyone!! Happy new year. Haven't been around for a while but i hope all is well. 2020 was crazy for all of us. For me it's a growing business along side a growing baby i barely have time to think much less post here. Couple questions for y'all. Ive been getting carts for 15 and selling for 35. Problem is my supplier has gone mia. So im currently down to about 50 which i know will be gone soon. Thinking of making a road trip to a rec state to stay stocked up. Wondering what prices are like outside Ohio? Next question i will also ask in the correct sub forum but wondering if anyone still sells the ready to go cubenis tubs? Shrooms haven't been around here for some time( not from anyone i trust anyway) and i just want some for myself. Dont have the time to mess around with jars and inoculating and what have you.


Hey, bro! HNY! Great to hear about the business, post some baby pics. I don't know anything about the other stuff, sorry. I get carts for $30 and sell them for $60 (1 gram). I think they go for $80-$90 in our dispensaries. Stick around, this place is brand new and has really evolved. J/K, it's the same old BS, you're not missing much


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> First day of the new year and he comes out hard with the new omegle bars. This man loves working so much, I bet the holiday down time was hard for him. This is fire, enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was expecting a recipe for granola.

The dude has skills!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> First day of the new year and he comes out hard with the new omegle bars. This man loves working so much, I bet the holiday down time was hard for him. This is fire, enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuuck bro... this one was siiiiiiiick!
So much so, I'm wearing a mask!

SH420


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> do it.. no regerts


Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I was expecting a recipe for granola.
> 
> The dude has skills!


Lol! He is absolutely the GOAT freestyler. Careful, you may become an obsessed teenage girl like I am 




shrxhky420 said:


> Fuuuck bro... this one was siiiiiiiick!
> So much so, I'm wearing a mask!
> 
> SH420


Hells, yeah! He just keeps topping himself, evolving right in front of us. So cool to see.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's up everyone!! Happy new year. Haven't been around for a while but i hope all is well. 2020 was crazy for all of us. For me it's a growing business along side a growing baby i barely have time to think much less post here. Couple questions for y'all. Ive been getting carts for 15 and selling for 35. Problem is my supplier has gone mia. So im currently down to about 50 which i know will be gone soon. Thinking of making a road trip to a rec state to stay stocked up. Wondering what prices are like outside Ohio? Next question i will also ask in the correct sub forum but wondering if anyone still sells the ready to go cubenis tubs? Shrooms haven't been around here for some time( not from anyone i trust anyway) and i just want some for myself. Dont have the time to mess around with jars and inoculating and what have you.


Welcome back and congratulations on the growing baby, my granddaughter will be 1 year old in 2 weeks! Time flies. I buy my carts here:





Buy Authentic CCELL Vape Cartridges | Hamilton Devices


Shop authentic CCELL vaporizer cartridges and vape supplies online from Hamilton Devices. Our collection contains both glass cartridges and plastic cartridges.




hamiltondevices.com


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, bro! HNY! Great to hear about the business, post some baby pics. I don't know anything about the other stuff, sorry. I get carts for $30 and sell them for $60 (1 gram). I think they go for $80-$90 in our dispensaries. Stick around, this place is brand new and has really evolved. J/K, it's the same old BS, you're not missing much


Yes these are 1 gram. Hoping to find a legit source for more. Here's a pick of my rock star.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Welcome back and congratulations on the growing baby, my granddaughter will be 1 year old in 2 weeks! Time flies. I buy my carts here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Im looking for filled and ready to sell. And yes the time flies. I can barely believe this little.bugger is already walking around defying my orders. She is definitely my best friend tho and we have so much fun together.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> do it.. no regerts





Know what I'm sayin'?

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yes these are 1 gram. Hoping to find a legit source for more. Here's a pick of my rock star.


Too cute! She looks like a little trouble maker


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Too cute! She looks like a little trouble maker


Yes. She's already exhibiting daddy like behavior which....yeah...... If karma exists im fucked.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yes these are 1 gram. Hoping to find a legit source for more. Here's a pick of my rock star.


Ahh what lovely girl! I see she has the gardening gene.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh what lovely girl! I see she has the gardening gene.


Oh yeah. At least she got more than her attitude from me lol. The good looks are all mommy tho.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> ...outside Ohio?


Sheeeeeet, can't remember the last time I smoked any dope


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Sheeeeeet, can't remember the last time I smoked any dope


Me, neither. That's how good our dope is


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Welcome back and congratulations on the growing baby, my granddaughter will be 1 year old in 2 weeks! Time flies. I buy my carts here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to try and make a batch of vape juice/oil. Has anyone done it? I found this recipe and it looks fairly simple








Make THC Vape Juice / Oil At Home - 3 Simple Methods (2022 August)


The rise of THC vape oil in vape carts has proven to be a revolutionary alternative for smokers around the world. For the reason that it has many advantages




vapesinthehood.com




I pay $45-50 a gram for cartridges and more important I don't trust what's in them!!

Any good recipes out there, or tips, like how to add flavors?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been wanting to try and make a batch of vape juice/oil. Has anyone done it? I found this recipe and it looks fairly simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nice thing about CCELL IS THAT ohshitcapslock they don’t use PG or any diluent. 
Straight distillate goes in, pure vapor comes out.
I home-distill using technique and equipment scrounged from when I was a lab pro.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been wanting to try and make a batch of vape juice/oil. Has anyone done it? I found this recipe and it looks fairly simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CN above me got you. I'm sure if you PM him he'd 'WAX' (he he) poetic over his oil and how to make it. It's an involved process so I just give him trim and older flower and pure distillate shows back up


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2021)

I've been reading in the Concentrates and Extracts thread...It does sound complex and involved. With a lot of different ways to make it. 

I am soooo pissed...I just got a partial order from GrowGeneration of 4 Agrosun Red 1000 watt bulbs. All 4 of them are USED....looks like about 3 months of use on each one. Customer service is closed til Monday. Never again...They are drop shippers and they must have some weird network of vendors, because most things have been coming in used boxes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been wanting to try and make a batch of vape juice/oil. Has anyone done it? I found this recipe and it looks fairly simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> PM me


Ha ha try the follow button ;D


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ha ha try the follow button ;D


Thanks for showing me that!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2021)

Vagina


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2021)

Will there be a sequel to "Arrogant Stupid people"?

Perhaps we may see a "Mean Mods Delete threads"?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vagina


Wait where?


----------



## DanT88 (Jan 3, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


I'm sitting here reading this junkie nonsense ahahaha


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2021)

...and here I thought Santa forgot me.



​


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2021)

Likewise! THANK YOU SECRET SANTA


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> doxing one's own self?
> 
> It has come to my attention that someone I have known for a long time is dumber than I thought.
> 
> ...


Posting their address was not enough advertisement for them.

Yesterday they posted the Realtor ad.

Complete with address, several photos and the $$$$$.

Pic from the web. This is not the house they bought.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> ...and here I thought Santa forgot me.
> 
> View attachment 4785241
> 
> View attachment 4785242​


Santa got a little behind this year LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2021)

click thru to page 30





43 Courthouse Dr, Guildhall, VT 05905 | realtor.com®


View detailed information about property 43 Courthouse Dr, Guildhall, VT 05905 including listing details, property photos, school and neighborhood data, and much more.




www.realtor.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> click thru to page 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wtf? A home with a dungeon?


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> click thru to page 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the details confirm it was a jail. I thought maybe the photos were a hoax.
*Property Details*

Historic home built in 1880 on the Village Green in the quaint town of Guildhall, Vermont. You are welcomed into this 4 bedroom home from the covered front portico overlooking the village green into the updated kitchen with an electric stove that is a replica of an antique cook stove, large island, stainless steel refrigerator & dishwasher. There is ample cupboard and counter space along with a walk in pantry. There is so much character throughout this home from the wainscoting along the walls and the cornices on the ceilings which is featured in the dinning room, main entryway and living room. Large windows allow for lots of natural light. To finish off the main level there is a 3/4 bath, office, and unfinished mudroom. On the 2nd floor there are 4 bedrooms, a 3/4 bath, laundry area and attic access. Many recent renovations to the house over the years including radiant floor heat in most of the first level, insulation, some replacement windows, chimney, newer heating system, and the dormer has been repaired over the *jail*. This home is situated on nearly an acre of land offering a large private back yard for gardening, and a detached barn with plenty of additional storage. The main house served as the Jailer's residence and attached to the north wall of the house is the former Essex County Jail (discontinued in 1969). The Jail still exhibits the prison cells with barred windows & the Jailers Office. Bring your own ideas on what this 28' x 40' wing could be!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> At least the details confirm it was a jail. I thought maybe the photos were a hoax.
> *Property Details*
> 
> Historic home built in 1880 on the Village Green in the quaint town of Guildhall, Vermont. You are welcomed into this 4 bedroom home from the covered front portico overlooking the village green into the updated kitchen with an electric stove that is a replica of an antique cook stove, large island, stainless steel refrigerator & dishwasher. There is ample cupboard and counter space along with a walk in pantry. There is so much character throughout this home from the wainscoting along the walls and the cornices on the ceilings which is featured in the dinning room, main entryway and living room. Large windows allow for lots of natural light. To finish off the main level there is a 3/4 bath, office, and unfinished mudroom. On the 2nd floor there are 4 bedrooms, a 3/4 bath, laundry area and attic access. Many recent renovations to the house over the years including radiant floor heat in most of the first level, insulation, some replacement windows, chimney, newer heating system, and the dormer has been repaired over the *jail*. This home is situated on nearly an acre of land offering a large private back yard for gardening, and a detached barn with plenty of additional storage. The main house served as the Jailer's residence and attached to the north wall of the house is the former Essex County Jail (discontinued in 1969). The Jail still exhibits the prison cells with barred windows & the Jailers Office. Bring your own ideas on what this 28' x 40' wing could be!


I don't know what property goes for in VT., but the price seems pretty cheap.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't know what property goes for in VT., but the price seems pretty cheap.


Hell, it's Vermont; living in a sub zero freezer


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't know what property goes for in VT., but the price seems pretty cheap.


Not a lot going on in that area.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hell, it's Vermont; living in a sub zero freezer


This morning....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This morning....
> View attachment 4785383


Actually, that's only 3 degrees colder than it was here this morning


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Santa got a little behind this year LOL


I like little behinds.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I like little behinds.


Not me






SH420


----------



## DaFreak (Jan 3, 2021)

Ok, so this is random, every week when I do my shopping they have a little barcode at the register to donate money to fight hunger and every week I donate $20 since this thing started. This week the woman tells me that $20 makes 200 meals. Like what the hell? How you telling me that I get like 4 days worth of food for $125 and yet you can feed 200 people with $20?!?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2021)

Faaaacckkk! I hate my job sometimes. Why am I working on a Sunday and completely overwhelmed? 
I need another raise, continued working from home option and.... mmmmm,?....
Some weed, yup weed.

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Ok, so this is random, every week when I do my shopping they have a little barcode at the register to donate money to fight hunger and every week I donate $20 since this thing started. This week the woman tells me that $20 makes 200 meals. Like what the hell? How you telling me that I get like 4 days worth of food for $125 and yet you can feed 200 people with $20?!?


When bought in bulk, a cup of dry rice is around 10cents


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> At least the details confirm it was a jail. I thought maybe the photos were a hoax.
> *Property Details*
> 
> Historic home built in 1880 on the Village Green in the quaint town of Guildhall, Vermont. You are welcomed into this 4 bedroom home from the covered front portico overlooking the village green into the updated kitchen with an electric stove that is a replica of an antique cook stove, large island, stainless steel refrigerator & dishwasher. There is ample cupboard and counter space along with a walk in pantry. There is so much character throughout this home from the wainscoting along the walls and the cornices on the ceilings which is featured in the dinning room, main entryway and living room. Large windows allow for lots of natural light. To finish off the main level there is a 3/4 bath, office, and unfinished mudroom. On the 2nd floor there are 4 bedrooms, a 3/4 bath, laundry area and attic access. Many recent renovations to the house over the years including radiant floor heat in most of the first level, insulation, some replacement windows, chimney, newer heating system, and the dormer has been repaired over the *jail*. This home is situated on nearly an acre of land offering a large private back yard for gardening, and a detached barn with plenty of additional storage. The main house served as the Jailer's residence and attached to the north wall of the house is the former Essex County Jail (discontinued in 1969). The Jail still exhibits the prison cells with barred windows & the Jailers Office. Bring your own ideas on what this 28' x 40' wing could be!


In-law (and outlaw) quarters was the pitch I expected.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

And then “the man who lived”.









The medical conundrum of plane stowaways


A man apparently survived stowing away in the undercarriage of a 5,600-mile flight. How is this possible?



www.bbc.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And then “the man who lived”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember reading about a kid that did the same. Let me see if I can find the article. Found it. 






Teen hitches ride to Hawaii in jet's landing gear -- and lives to tell the tale


A boy apparently traveled from San Jose, California, to Maui, Hawaii, in the landing gear wheel well of a Boeing 767.




www.cnn.com





Survival is rare. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Faaaacckkk! I hate my job sometimes. Why am I working on a Sunday and completely overwhelmed?
> I need another raise, continued working from home option and.... mmmmm,?....
> Some weed, yup weed.
> 
> SH420


Just say NO I can’t.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

I came in here to say something and forgot what it was.

Guess I’ll be back when I remember


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2021)

DoroHeDoro don't know why I watched it but I did and I think you should too.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2021)

Football ready. Let's go brownies!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Actually, that's only 3 degrees colder than it was here this morning


I'm usually 8-10 degree's cooler than what that says. But it is a ice skating rink out there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm usually 8-10 degree's cooler than what that says. But it is a ice skating rink out there.


I'll occasionally get down to 22, maybe 4 times a year and only for a few post midnight hours; then up to 40+ for the daylight hours. Of course there are the extremely few freak days like in '87-88 where it dropped to 2F one night and caught everyone by surprise. Hardware stores made an absolute killing lol.
Edit: That night it froze all the way to the coast and wiped out some avocado and lemon groves there


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll occasionally get down to 22, maybe 4 times a year and only for a few post midnight hours; then up to 40+ for the daylight hours. Of course there are the extremely few freak days like in '87-88 where it dropped to 2F one night and caught everyone by surprise. Hardware stores made an absolute killing lol.
> Edit: That night it froze all the way to the coast and wiped out some avocado and lemon groves there


Winter ‘90-91 in the Bay Area brought a freak hard frost. I remember we were house-hunting, and we drove past many light-industry places that had been turned into icy wonderlands by blown sprinkler systems.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2021)

We don’t use much cayenne pepper...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Got another stimulus in the mail I think from someone named Santa. Thanks Santa!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

I love santa thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hell, it's Vermont; living in a sub zero freezer


Second income storing vaccines there.


Chunky Stool said:


> We don’t use much cayenne pepper...
> View attachment 4785696


I have some asafoetida from 1974


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2021)

Does anyone know if the to of your penis has a unique pattern like a finger print?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> We don’t use much cayenne pepper...
> View attachment 4785696


Me either bruh I use chili powder it'll put some dingle in your berry


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Does anyone know if the to of your penis has a unique pattern like a finger print?


Did they ask for prints?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did they ask for prints?


Just you know when you trace your dick on somebody's forehead. Want to make sure they can recognize it the next day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2021)

We had a guy in the Chief's mess on a ship & no body could stand that moody prick but he loved his peanut butter & had his own jar in there.
He opened "his" new jar to make a sammi when we were all in there & it had helmet prints in it.

Funniest thing, his reaction was to puke a bit & then he left us alone from then on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Just you know when you trace your dick on somebody's forehead. Want to make sure they can recognize it the next day








 

Ah it's in my eye.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah it's in my eye.....


You killed my alien? 



You bastard! 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

This morning broke flaming orange. The echo off these wave clouds attests.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2021)

This showed up on facebook! 

Looks like a multi-use device...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> This showed up on facebook!
> View attachment 4785833
> Looks like a multi-use device...


I recognize the brand from a former shearing-parlor, but not that packaging.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> This showed up on facebook!
> View attachment 4785833
> Looks like a multi-use device...


Bulbous.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Bulbous.


And somewhat purple

@see4


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This morning broke flaming orange. The echo off these wave clouds attests.
> 
> View attachment 4785830


Quadrantids tonight (best was early this am)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And somewhat purple
> 
> @see4


I miss @see4


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Quadrantids tonight (best was early this am)


I was clouded out. Apparently their peak was 6:30 am local.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2021)

@insomnia65 condolences 









Gerry Marsden, lead singer of Gerry and the Pacemakers, dies at 78 | CNN


Gerry Marsden, lead singer of the 1960s British rock band Gerry and the Pacemakers, has died of a heart infection at 78, his friend and radio broadcaster Pete Price announced Sunday.




www.cnn.com




*Gerry Marsden, lead singer of Gerry and the Pacemakers, dies at 78*


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 4, 2021)

Always disliked the song tell the truth but thanks mate.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Always disliked the song tell the truth but thanks mate.


Actually I mainly remember "Ferry across the Mersey". Back then it was an interesting phenomena; we (USA) got slammed with a bunch of new British bands all at once. Good times back then


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2021)

@mysunnyboy








The vagina dialogues: 33-metre artwork draws far right's ire in Brazil


Juliana Notari’s hillside sculpture sparks clash between Bolsonaro-supporting right and leftwing cultural community




www.theguardian.com







https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/63fb0931e3f9e980014368edec9fd14051c6a7c3/0_245_1991_1195/master/1991.jpg?width=620&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=543870d7d2adc893cd637267004ca986


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah boi 
Has anyone ever heard of the penis dialogue? Me either.
Go vagina, go vagina


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a bit more land and some strategically-placed shrubbery they could have given the installation a Brazilian.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Actually I mainly remember "Ferry across the Mersey". Back then it was an interesting phenomena; we (USA) got slammed with a bunch of new British bands all at once. Good times back then


My mam was in hospital with him a good while back, she always said what a happy chappy he wasn't.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bunch of cunts


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2021)

Bird in the Bush


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Bird in the Bush


... is worth two in the hand


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

Two cunts in one hand?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Two cunts in one hand?


The avians I have in mind don’t crow cunt-a-doodle-doo.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you Secret Santa! 
Bawk, bawk! 


SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thank you Secret Santa!
> Bawk, bawk!
> View attachment 4786480
> 
> SH420


IKR


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Pretty polar bear wears purple when he feels pretty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pretty polar bear wears purple when he feels pretty.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Deejay50 said:


> If you have the time please head over to my store:and check out some of the cannabis products and designs that are there! If you like the products and designs please don't hesitate to make a purchase or share the store with family and friends! It will be much appreciated thank you.


Should talk to @sunni


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes, this happens in California. (Not my pic)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes, this happens in California.
> View attachment 4786744


is that your pic?


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that your pic?


Nope, from a weather spotter site, it's about 80 mi north of us.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 4, 2021)

TIFU by running out of plant water

I sorta knew the house water could and has killed plants. Now my plant is begging for a drink and this is what I have on tap.

Think it's gonna survive?

(Photo is raw water, nothing added)


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 4, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> TIFU by running out of plant water
> 
> I sorta knew the house water could and has killed plants. Now my plant is begging for a drink and this is what I have on tap.
> 
> ...


r u in flint mi lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 4, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> r u in flint mi lol


Lol no, my water doesn't catch fire.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, from a weather spotter site, it's about 80 mi north of us.


I was gonna say you're heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> TIFU by running out of plant water
> 
> I sorta knew the house water could and has killed plants. Now my plant is begging for a drink and this is what I have on tap.
> 
> ...


Wow, are YOU going to survive is the question? Is that iron, or are you in a third world country?? That's some scary shit!! I say let the plant wait!!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, are YOU going to survive is the question? Is that iron, or are you in a third world country?? That's some scary shit!! I say let the plant wait!!


TOO LATE!



Impulse control is an area I'm very weak in.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2021)

These are the used bulbs I got from Grow Generation. They wrote back and said these are just "test fired' by manufacturer. I assured her they are used...and I copied my reply and letter to Hydrofarm, the distributor...We shall see what happens next!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes, this happens in California. (Not my pic)
> View attachment 4786744


Sunnyvale 1998. I drove home from work in a _wicked_ thunderstorm. The ground in our front flowerbed was sculpted in a way I’d never seen. Then-wife and I walked south less than a mile and surveyed the damage in the “loop” on the linked photo. Trees were downed, roofs were damaged, and I think I remember a tipped Tahoe.





__





Sunnyvale Tornado Damage






tornado.sfsu.edu


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sunnyvale 1998. I drove home from work in a _wicked_ thunderstorm. The ground in our front flowerbed was sculpted in a way I’d never seen. Then-wife and I walked south less than a mile and surveyed the damage in the “loop” on the linked photo. Trees were downed, roofs were damaged, and I think I remember a tipped Tahoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> Sunnyvale 1998. I drove home from work in a _wicked_ thunderstorm. The ground in our front flowerbed was sculpted in a way I’d never seen. Then-wife and I walked south less than a mile and surveyed the damage in the “loop” on the linked photo. Trees were downed, roofs were damaged, and I think I remember a tipped Tahoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that. I was in Sunnyvale at the time and from where we were, we could see the funnel cloud forming 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I remember that. I was in Sunnyvale at the time and from where we were, we could see the funnel cloud forming
> 
> SH420


Our property got away scot-free. By less than a mile.


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Our property got away scot-free. By less than a mile.


Driving through Birmingham Al I encountered a twister hail storm.

According to the radio it was crossing the freeway 2 or 3 exits in front of where I was.

Being heavily pelted I pulled over under a bridge before I got to the next exit!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

"It was pandelerium" ~ extremely overweight woman with curlers in hair in Alabama trailer park commenting on tuur naduh.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2021)

C’mon GEORGIA finish it off !!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2021)

Rainstorm kinda died out yesterday, only 1/3 inch of rain and a little wind. Just enough moisture to inspire the fog to form again today. Should burn off by this afternoon. Mornin all.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

Yesterday evening, note red scrap at center





This morning



That first kiss of the sun



The bright spot is a highway sign ten miles away. Left of it is the highway 58 underpass.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 5, 2021)

I would like to thank Arron Franklin of Franklin's bbq for taking the time to create educational YouTube's the brisket, the cook, and the payoff.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 5, 2021)

what r u all talking about ?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4787419


Nice!! You made it?? I use to sell vintage jewelry and I have probably 10 pounds of jewelry scrap...broken vintage costume pieces that would make some cool crafts....so if you run out of materials, let me know!! 

Trying to convince myself to do some transplanting....from 3g to 7 or 10g bags, and they need their weekly Regalia / Venerate. And I just got a new 50' roll of mylar so yeah, need to get busy!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nice!! You made it?? I use to sell vintage jewelry and I have probably 10 pounds of jewelry scrap...broken vintage costume pieces that would make some cool crafts....so if you run out of materials, let me know!!
> 
> Trying to convince myself to do some transplanting....from 3g to 7 or 10g bags, and they need their weekly Regalia / Venerate. And I just got a new 50' roll of mylar so yeah, need to get busy!!


Yes I make jewelry for a living, next to rollitup  
Ive branched out to suncatchers as well


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ve been watching the sky SE of me, and I’ve been watching three or more Raptors popping in and out of contrail altitude. The planes are surprisingly hard to “make” even in my good 10x binos. When the light was just so I made out the fighter shape. What is diagnostic is the contrail. It starts “late” and takes on a ribbon appearance from those slotted exhausts that nothing else matches, except maybe that probable RQ-180 I not-saw in October.

Some 22s and a KC-someone. 







I saw a singleton flying racetracks (until sudden maneuver) and a pair apparently engaging in ACM.

Here is the aftermath of their activity.



And this? Homage to Horus .... ?


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> KC-135.


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve been watching the sky SE of me, and I’ve been watching three or more Raptors popping in and out of contrail altitude. The planes are surprisingly hard to “make” even in my good 10x binos. When the light was just so I made out the fighter shape. What is diagnostic is the contrail. It starts “late” and takes on a ribbon appearance from those slotted exhausts that nothing else matches, except maybe that probable RQ-180 I not-saw in October.
> 
> Some 22s and a KC-someone.
> 
> ...


moar


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey look it's snowing...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow. Crazy shit to wake up to. This is unbelievable -


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

^^ An interesting game to play is trying to find just one protestor that isn't white. Just one.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ An interesting game to play is trying to find just one protestor that isn't white. Just one.


white privilege.....if these were black protestors?...they would be trucking in bullets....shamefull


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> white privilege.....if these were black protestors?...they would be trucking in bullets....shamefull


Not true.

More likely too much publicity.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

Nero is watching Rome burn.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nero is watching Rome burn.


There is little more to do in the face of lawless opposition. 
.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> There is little more to do in the face of lawless opposition.
> .


one gun run from a cobra gunship would disperse them quickly


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

Here comes the back up, huge line of police vehicles and the National Guard is on the way to enforce the 6pm curfew.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Here comes the back up, huge line of police vehicles and the National Guard is on the way to enforce the 6pm curfew.


this is why I store ammo....


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> one gun run from a cobra gunship would disperse them quickly


A few grenades would have changed the situation in Missouri.


----------



## Karah (Jan 6, 2021)

I forgot to mention...thanks for the gift, Santa


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 6, 2021)

Are we watching because of the audacity of the situation, or because of the extreme potential of witnessing violence?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Are we watching because of the audacity of the situation, or because of the extreme potential of witnessing violence?


Most people watch NASCAR for the crashes.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Are we watching because of the audacity of the situation, or because of the extreme potential of witnessing violence?


im watching because there are protest happening only blocks from my home in Sacramento as i type this.....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Here comes the back up, huge line of police vehicles and the National Guard is on the way to enforce the 6pm curfew.


I had brief fear that the NG would be on Trump's side.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Most people watch NASCAR for the crashes.


Like watching a train wreck, just can't turn away.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Like watching a train wreck, just can't turn away.


I've been intentionally ignoring the news lately with the exception of the Wx & corona info.
Too much negativity.
If it comes to my neighborhood then so be it - I know a guy.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Most people watch NASCAR for the crashes.


I'm not interested in the crash. it has occured.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2021)

just for comparison, this was prior to a BLM protest in DC.......just sayin


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> just for comparison, this was prior to a BLM protest in DC.......just sayin
> View attachment 4788671


Do you believe that BLM is the way of the future?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Do you believe that BLM is the way of the future?


just keep it fair......BLM would have never been allowed inside the capitol.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> just keep it fair......BLM would have never been allowed inside the capitol.


Fair was not afforded to the victims of recent riots


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Didn't want to cook......Ordered extra Baklava


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2021)

Baklava is pretty easy to make, but tough on the belt line - lotsa butter makes it irresistible.





__





Masala TV - Pakistan's no.1 food channel


Masala TV is Pakistan’s No.1 Cooking Channel. Learn to Cook quick and easy BBQ, International Cuisine, Desserts, Fast Food recipes,Cooking tips & More..




www.masala.tv


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

Lol. Twitter put Trump's account on lock for 12 hours. They require him to remove 3 fraudulent tweets, or his account will remain locked. It is an interesting time in history to see a tech company able to put a government official in a time out. Like a naughty toddler.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Twitter put Trump's account on lock for 12 hours. They require him to remove 3 fraudulent tweets, or his account will remain locked. It is an interesting time in history to see a tech company able to put a government official in a time out. Like a naughty toddler.


I left him a tweet to welcome him back in 12 hours. They took down the tweets.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Twitter put Trump's account on lock for 12 hours. They require him to remove 3 fraudulent tweets, or his account will remain locked. It is an interesting time in history to see a tech company able to put a government official in a time out. Like a naughty toddler.


Gloating is gleefully accepted in the politics section.






Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Gloating is gleefully accepted in the politics section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post wasn't gloating, it was making a point about the power of a privately owned company. I definitely don't need the insight of a person whose judgement includes eating inside a packed diner where no one, including himself, was wearing a mask or following distancing guidelines at the height of a pandemic.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> My post wasn't gloating, it was making a point about the power of a privately owned company. I definitely don't need the insight of a person whose judgement includes eating inside a packed diner where no one, including himself, was wearing a mask or following distancing guidelines at the height of a pandemic.





tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Twitter put Trump's account on lock for 12 hours. They require him to remove 3 fraudulent tweets, or his account will remain locked. It is an interesting time in history to see a tech company able to put a government official in a time out. Like a naughty toddler.


"Lol. Twitter put Trump's account on lock for 12 hours."

Is this not a political reference?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> "Lol. Twitter put Trump's account on lock for 12 hours."
> 
> Is this not a political reference?


Nope. It's news.
Do you think it's fake?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> "Lol. Twitter put Trump's account on lock for 12 hours."
> 
> Is this not a political reference?


Is any mention of a person, who happens to be a politician, automatically a political post?


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope. It's news.
> Do you think it's fake?


news or not politics is not the topic of TnT


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> news or not politics is not the topic of TnT


It's not politics. 
We could call it economics since this will affect our economy. 
Does that count? 

You seem bitter...


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Is any mention of a person, who happens to be a politician, automatically a political post?


In that you make it so yes.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's not politics.
> We could call it economics since this will affect our economy.
> Does that count?
> 
> You seem bitter...


not bitter.

You will have to pay the price the same as everyone else.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> not bitter.
> 
> You will have to pay the price the same as everyone else.


Maybe a snack would help?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> news or not politics is not the topic of TnT


Lol. Let's not violate the sanctity and integrity of the holy, genital-based forum of TNT. Please. You are on quite the sensitive high horse today.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe a snack would help?





tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Let's not violate the sanctity and integrity of the holy, genital-based forum of TNT. Please. You are on quite the sensitive high horse today.


Let enough be said by acknowledging that not all who smoke cannabis share the same opinions.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe a snack would help?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Let enough be said by acknowledging that not all that smoke cannabis share the same opinions.


Duh. Why not go post some dick gifs and chill. Also, please practice recommended social distancing and PPE from now on. Seriously, you could potentially be hurting others.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Duh. Why not go post some dick gifs and chill. Also, please practice recommended social distancing and PPE from now on. Seriously, you could potentially be hurting others.


As a 2 time recipient im sure you know about social activity


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> As a 2 time recipient im sure you know about social activity


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 6, 2021)

Is it that time of the month


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Sounds like you guys need some penis.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2021)

Perhaps a bouquet?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you guys need some penis.


POST OF THE YEAR!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey I made it up to level 763 in jewel hunter today  then I had to reload the app. Yeah you guessed it lol back to level 1


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

@mysunnyboy lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @mysunnyboy lol


chakalata chakalata I love it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> chakalata chakalata I love it


I knew it! Stuck in my head too


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2021)

Denmark debuts new children's TV show about a man with a huge and uncontrollable penis | CNN


Denmark's flagship broadcaster has suffered blowback over its newest children's TV program, "John Dillermand" -- an animation starring a man with a penis so massive and flexible it can save children from danger, fetch objects from a river and operate as a pogo stick.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Denmark debuts new children's TV show about a man with a huge and uncontrollable penis | CNN
> 
> 
> Denmark's flagship broadcaster has suffered blowback over its newest children's TV program, "John Dillermand" -- an animation starring a man with a penis so massive and flexible it can save children from danger, fetch objects from a river and operate as a pogo stick.
> ...


WTF?! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4789047


I need that shirt!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2021)

Facebook and IG also banned Donny's accounts 'at least until Inauguration Day'. Twitter is thinking of doing the same. Amazing.


*Post not intended to gloat and is not political*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2021)

Elon Musk is now the richest man on Earth - $185 billion. Cool, I was getting tired of Bezo's face, Elon is much cuter.


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Facebook and IG also banned Donny's accounts 'at least until Inauguration Day'. Twitter thinking of doing the same. Amazing.
> 
> 
> *Post not intended to gloat and is not political*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4789622


After yesterday, even his wig left.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Denmark debuts new children's TV show about a man with a huge and uncontrollable penis | CNN
> 
> 
> Denmark's flagship broadcaster has suffered blowback over its newest children's TV program, "John Dillermand" -- an animation starring a man with a penis so massive and flexible it can save children from danger, fetch objects from a river and operate as a pogo stick.
> ...


This beggars belief, how did they not believe there wouldn't be an outcry.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2021)

*Six Republican lawmakers among rioters as police release photos of wanted*








Photos of alleged Trump rioters released by DC police


Suspects include Holocaust deniers, White supremacists, and conspiracy theorists




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2021)

Now that a Capitol police officer has died from injuries sustained during the siege, anyone charged with a crime for participating will get additional felony enhancement of...."Resulting in death" added to their felony criminal charge....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Now that a Capitol police officer has died from injuries sustained during the siege, anyone charged with a crime for participating will get additional felony enhancement of...."Resulting in death" added to their felony criminal charge....


Let's not forget this ditty;








Executive Order on Protecting American Monuments, Memorials, and Statues and Combating Recent Criminal Violence | The White House


By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, it is hereby ordered as follows: Section 1. P




www.whitehouse.gov





10 years for trespassing in the Capitol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let's not forget this ditty;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Say hello to Bubba"

Those people are going away for a looooong time,


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am soooo pissed...I just got a partial order from GrowGeneration of 4 Agrosun Red 1000 watt bulbs. All 4 of them are USED....looks like about 3 months of use on each one. Customer service is closed til Monday. Never again...They are drop shippers and they must have some weird network of vendors, because most things have been coming in used boxes.


Well after back & forth for a few days with their customer service and a few negative reviews, they told me to discard the lamps and they are re-sending the order....Hopefully from a different vendor. And they asked for a good review. Not sure they deserve a positive review for correcting a scam that they got caught in. But I suppose there's a slim chance it was done in error, and someone sent me returned items accidentally.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2021)

It's trash day. Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm debating what to do today. I picked up my cartridge pen while reading the paper this am and been puffing on it since. Baked!! Some cleaning should be on the agenda. I did do a load of laundry....That counts I guess. I really need to spend an hour organizing and cleaning my workshop/grow area. It looks like a mad scientist works in there...well mad-man anyways!

Couple new strains look interesting, but you know how that goes. Until you smoke it, you never know!! 3 Headed Dragon strain has some massive buds. I staggered things so trimming won't be overwhelming.

OK, I gotta hit the shower before noon


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's trash day. Mornin.


Good call I almost forgot.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2021)

I searched up a replacement window for the living room yesterday, with shipping it would be just over a grand. I'll probably get some estimates from local companies on replacement for grins. Not planning on doing this till it warms up though, so I have some time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good call I almost forgot.


@raratt Shit that was that close! Thanks buddy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Smoked a million joints on that bench 









Anna Maria Island: Things to do in Old Florida beach town


Visiting here, I found myself amazed that places like Anna Maria Island survive -- a low-rise beach town with quaint cottages and a spectacular beach. No, you won't have it all to yourself, but it's still a special spot to discover.




www.floridarambler.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let's not forget this ditty;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it’s a murder charge and they ALL had any part of the action, can’t they/shouldn’t they all be charged.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> If it’s a murder charge and they ALL had any part of the action, can’t they/shouldn’t they all be charged.


If someone dies during the commission of a felony they are all culpable.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> If someone dies during the commission of a felony they are all culpable.


Um yep


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> If someone dies during the commission of a felony they are all culpable.


All of them, ALL of them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

The the protestor from GA who was trampled to death was carrying a gadsden flag


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The the protestor from GA who was trampled to death was carrying a gadsden flag


Oops...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The the protestor from GA who was trampled to death was carrying a gadsden flag


And some people say god has no sense of humor


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> And some people say god has no sense of humor


That's why we all have two butt cheeks after the exhaust


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The the protestor from GA who was trampled to death was carrying a gadsden flag


But, but, they tread on him!!!!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ahhhhh makes sense now.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

What did Zappa write, dumb all over and a little ugly on the side" or something like that.

Law makers omg law makers wtf,


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

So, random jibber jabber...

I've been trying to get a permit for this backpacking trail I wanna do in NorCal... I've been checking every day, and they don't have anything available between February and October. NOT really great times to backpack in NorCal. I mean, October is Do-Able, but February might be a little uncomfortable. Plenty of water crossings.

Well a few minutes ago, a permit for one person just became available for May 2nd. 

Snatched it! 

WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So, random jibber jabber...
> 
> I've been trying to get a permit for this backpacking trail I wanna do in NorCal... I've been checking every day, and they don't have anything available between February and October. NOT really great times to backpack in NorCal. I mean, October is Do-Able, but February might be a little uncomfortable. Plenty of water crossings.
> 
> ...


Over here in the UK two women were fined for travelling 5 miles in a car, welcome to 2021.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So, random jibber jabber...
> 
> I've been trying to get a permit for this backpacking trail I wanna do in NorCal... I've been checking every day, and they don't have anything available between February and October. NOT really great times to backpack in NorCal. I mean, October is Do-Able, but February might be a little uncomfortable. Plenty of water crossings.
> 
> ...


My memories of NorCal weather, from Bay to Motherlode, are that October had the year’s best weather. I thought of it as October glory.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My memories of NorCal weather, from Bay to Motherlode, are that October had the year’s best weather. I thought of it as October glory.


October still falls into the “no fires allowed” timeline in King Ridge Wilderness area. I don’t have a problem going in October, I just didn’t want to wait that long.

I want to have campfires. Part of the experience, especially with beach camping. No fires between June and October


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bitcoin is now 40k a coin. Why the heck did finshaggy try to grow a plant in rice and milk and post a weird video with his mom, and lose all dang credibility. I got in real late and its doing the thing. Shits wild.

@Finshaggy ...you suck


Lol when he told us to buy it.. if you did buy instead of buying one dime bag.. you'd be rich right now


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> October still falls into the “no fires allowed” timeline in King Ridge Wilderness area. I don’t have a problem going in October, I just didn’t want to wait that long.


That is a practical difference I didn’t consider.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Bitcoin is now 40k a coin. Why the heck did finshaggy try to grow a plant in rice and milk and post a weird video with his mom, and lose all dang credibility. I got in real late and its doing the thing. Shits wild.
> 
> @Finshaggy ...you suck
> 
> ...


The proverbial Broken Clock


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Bitcoin is now 40k a coin. Why the heck did finshaggy try to grow a plant in rice and milk and post a weird video with his mom, and lose all dang credibility. I got in real late and its doing the thing. Shits wild.
> 
> @Finshaggy ...you suck


At some point sell half. That way you’ve got a profit no matter what next.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Bitcoin is now 40k a coin. Why the heck did finshaggy try to grow a plant in rice and milk and post a weird video with his mom, and lose all dang credibility. I got in real late and its doing the thing. Shits wild.
> 
> @Finshaggy ...you suck
> 
> ...



His mom is hot, though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The proverbial Broken Clock


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> His mom is hot, though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790554


I know more about finshaggy than I probably should, including his complete name and date of birth


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I know more about finshaggy than I probably should, including his complete name and date of birth


Got his mum's number lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Got his mum's number lol


No but I have her address in Texas


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No but I have her address in Texas


If I can't go 5 miles I think 5k+ ain't gonna happen lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No but I have her address in Texas


Xwife?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> If I can't go 5 miles I think 5k+ ain't gonna happen lol.


What’s the 5 miles thing, buddy?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Xwife?


You don’t know about finshaggy, it’s before your time. But he made a few people here so mad, that they tracked down his personal information. Including his little (half)brothers obituary after he ate peanut m&ms and died of a peanut allergy.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What’s the 5 miles thing, buddy?


Well some can't drive 5 miles for exercise in UK you must stay in the area you live, our cases of COVID19 are massive.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2021)

No politics in toke n talk


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Well some can't drive 5 miles for exercise in UK you must stay in the area you live, our cases of COVID19 are massive.


Oh that’s fine, don’t leave your bubble dude. I live in Los Angeles county, COVID epicenter in the WORLD at the moment I believe. Be safe, don’t drive.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

sunni said:


> No politics in toke n talk


Okidoke


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I know more about finshaggy than I probably should, including his complete name and date of birth


Do you think finshaggy is sitting on someone's couch right now trying to cope with all this?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

sorry @sunni 

sorry for all the dicks. It’s just...you know how much I LOOVE the cock!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Do you think finshaggy is sitting on someone's couch right now trying to cope with all this?


I don’t think much about finshaggy these days. If he held onto the Bitcoin he preached about, I doubt he gives a fuck about any of us anymore...lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 8, 2021)

Is the permit for Coronavirus? Or do you need a permit just to go backpacking in general over there. Would you get in trouble for back packing without it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t think much about finshaggy these days. If he held onto the Bitcoin he preached about, I doubt he gives a fuck about any of us anymore...lol


He discovered, to his ultimate detriment, big-wave couch surfing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t think much about finshaggy these days. If he held onto the Bitcoin he preached about, I doubt he gives a fuck about any of us anymore...lol


He last said about bitcoin in '18......damn it! I kick myself.....years before '18 I was offered it in payment......and I laughed at the guy. Where's the ball punch emoji?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Is the permit for Coronavirus? Or do you need a permit just to go backpacking in general over there. Would you get in trouble for back packing without it?


The permit is to get into the Wilderness Area. They only allow 30 people in per day there. I think they increase it to 60 people a day in the Summer.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He last said about bitcoin in '18......damn it! I kick myself.....years before '18 I was offered it in payment......and I laughed at the guy. Where's the ball punch emoji?


Finshaggy is where I first heard about bitcoin. I think the first time I checked on it, it was around $250 per coin, and I thought 

"Thats ridiculous, I'm not spending money on some imaginary currency someone made up!"

But joke is on us. I hope he became a bitcoin millionaire. Wouldn't that just be poetic justice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Over here in the UK two women were fined for travelling 5 miles in a car, welcome to 2021.


They were stoned


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Finshaggy is where I first heard about bitcoin. I think the first time I checked on it, it was around $250 per coin, and I thought
> 
> "Thats ridiculous, I'm not spending money on some imaginary currency someone made up!"
> 
> But joke is on us. I hope he became a bitcoin millionaire. Wouldn't that just be poetic justice.


Yeah I remember thinking the exact same thing.....and I take risks! But I thought bullshit this is gonna crash and disappear. Ball punch emoji....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I remember thinking the exact same thing.....and I take risks! But I thought bullshit this is gonna crash and disappear. Ball punch emoji....


I highly doubt it. Unlike before, now big corporations are getting involved. This rocket isn't slowing down yet. April may is my guess. 


In other news. Drunk fish are the leaders of sober fish








Drunk Fish Convince Sober Ones to Follow Them Around


Drunk Fish Convince Sober Ones to Follow Them Around




www.discovermagazine.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> They were stoned


Shit I think I missed my turn....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I highly doubt it. Unlike before, now big corporations are getting involved. This rocket isn't slowing down yet. April may is my guess.
> 
> 
> In other news. Drunk fish are the leaders of sober fish
> ...


Doubtful of what? I thought that years ago....not now.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Doubtful of what? I thought that years ago....not now.


Sorry dude working and speed reading.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Finshaggy is where I first heard about bitcoin. I think the first time I checked on it, it was around $250 per coin, and I thought
> 
> "Thats ridiculous, I'm not spending money on some imaginary currency someone made up!"
> 
> But joke is on us. I hope he became a bitcoin millionaire. Wouldn't that just be poetic justice.


He sure couldn't grow weed successfully


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> He sure couldn't grow weed successfully



Or avoid jail and homelessness.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> He sure couldn't grow weed successfully


He melted our hearts and his plants


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2021)

RE: Fin Shaggy This is a PDF file from the State of Texas Court System, declaring Fin as a "Vexatious Litigant" and more; from last January


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4790609


The alias! (clutches sides)
Even so, the Van in this instance is probably literal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Sorry dude working and speed reading.


No worry's bud. I'd be driving a trackhawk though.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> They were stoned


No, unless eating green shakes does that, hmm maybe lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2021)

But, the injunction against Fin is only state court. He has multiple active cases against the DEA and other Feds


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> But, the injunction against Fin is only state court. He has multiple active cases against the DEA and other Feds


Legend.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2021)

Now long does it take for thumb muscles to atrophy? Asking for a friend.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2021)

A woman trampled to death during the riot at the US Capitol had been carrying a flag reading: "Don't tread on me".


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2021)

Capitol police say they had no idea trouble was brewing on Jan 6th.......however they have been selling t-shirts online for weeks.  ....oh and they are still in stock.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Now long does it take for thumb muscles to atrophy? Asking for a friend.


4


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> 4


6


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 6


69


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> 69


8 something.....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 8 something.....


Yeah I think you're right. Man I was way off


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2021)

About a pound.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yeah I think you're right. Man I was way off


You missed it.....I taint hear you....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 8 something.....


Mama had an off-color joke about square roots. My childhood was normal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2021)

Politics stay over in that forum please.
Thank you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2021)

Had a phone conn with our new "Family" Dr.

Dr: I see you take Xanax on occasion
Me: Yeah
Dr: Have you ever used Marijuana?
Me: Of course not, it's illegal here.
Dr: Well it's legal if I give it to you.

 There's a first time for most everything i guess.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 8, 2021)

Would you mind getting me a left hand monkey wrench and the light bulb grease while I contemplate that?

Thanks for the grin. 

Peace.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> His mom is hot, though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790554


I thought that was the sister. Idk I bought 2.5k of it in March so 1/2 a coin. B worth 20 k now. But fin did tell us and then ninja vanished back in 2015 or some such shit.. Sorry him drinkin


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I thought that was the sister. Idk I bought 2.5k of it in March so 1/2 a coin. B worth 20 k now. But fin did tell us and then ninja vanished back in 2015 or some such shit


Remnant timespace vortices generated by the disappearance are careening about the galaxy, causing violent but photogenic cosmic events.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I thought that was the sister. Idk I bought 2.5k of it in March so 1/2 a coin. B worth 20 k now. But fin did tell us and then ninja vanished back in 2015 or some such shit.. Sorry him drinkin


Thats his sister.. his moms are silicone


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So, *random jibber jabber*...
> 
> I've been trying to get a permit for this backpacking trail I wanna do in NorCal... I've been checking every day, and they don't have anything available between February and October. NOT really great times to backpack in NorCal. I mean, October is Do-Able, but February might be a little uncomfortable. Plenty of water crossings.
> 
> ...




That kinda shit is not tolerated in this thread... please take it here






Random Jibber Jabber Thread


Someone mentioned in the "Ok tough guy" thread about people making threads about anything, not that thread wasn't thread worthy, I actually liked it but that made me think about what another forum I use does to help eliminate the jibber jabber threads and people making multiple threads that...



www.rollitup.org





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mama had an off-color joke about square roots. My childhood was normal.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 9, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thats his sister.. his moms are silicone


I miss her..

You ever get drunk and pass out then wake up at like 2am and can't go back to sleep so you decide to post a penis?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I miss her..
> 
> You ever get drunk and pass out then wake up at like 2am and can't go back to sleep so you decide to post a penis?
> 
> View attachment 4791032


Did someone say 2 am penis craving?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did someone say 2 am penis craving?


that face says the opposite


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> that face says the opposite


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did someone say 2 am penis craving?


That must have been right before the chase began 



SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 9, 2021)

Anybody ever watch Yoyoka, a 10 year old girl from Japan play drums?






She's had a YouTube channel since she was 8, been on a couple daytime TV shows like Ellen. 

That's some serious natural talent. Better than Keith Moon in the above vid. She does a number of Zeppelin tunes on her channel. Check out the double bass pedals, pros don't do any better.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 9, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Anybody ever watch Yoyoka, a 10 year old girl from Japan play drums?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she jams. but on keith moon, by far one of my favorites... he was just insane lol. they had to duct tape his headphones to his head in the studio 


another fun fact is one time he was drunk and obnoxious and took pete townsends gibson sg to the head


----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2021)

Carl Palmer @2:50


----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2021)

John Bonham.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> John Bonham.


Bill Ward.. black sabbath




hes intense haha, its a short awesome one


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 9, 2021)

Latest Harry Mack Omegle. Of course it's creative with mad skills, blah, blah. But his interaction with this last dude is special - you can tell straight away that there is something a little wrong with the guy, and Harry does an amazing freestyle about Star Wars (Harry loves that shit) and Batman. But then dude reveals that his fiancee just passed away from covid a couple of months ago, and asked Harry to do a heartfelt freestyle about her. He does a beautiful job, and dude just cries the entire time. Gotta admit, I did, too. It really got me. Harry is just a beautiful, caring individual, and it really comes across here. At the end of each video, Harry advertises his merch for sale. But classy as he is, he didn't do that, and instead he just let the video fade to black out of respect. This is a special one, enjoy.







@shrxhky420 @srh88 @neosapien @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## srh88 (Jan 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Latest Harry Mack Omegle. Of course it's creative with mad skills, blah, blah. But his interaction with this last dude is special - you can tell straight away that there is something a little wrong with the guy, and Harry does an amazing freestyle about Star Wars (Harry loves that shit) and Batman. But then dude reveals that his wife just passed away from covid a couple of months ago, and asked Harry to do a heartfelt freestyle about her. He does a beautiful job, and dude just cries the entire time. Gotta admit, I did, too. It really got me. Harry is just a beautiful, caring individual, and it really comes across here. At the end of each video, Harry advertises his merch for sale. But classy as he is, he didn't do that, and instead he just let the video fade to black out of respect. This is a special one, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i listened to the one you posted before so my youtube recommends all of em now haha.. hes real good. 
theres a guitarist who does that too.. and hes like wickedly good, he gotta be in a band or something


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 9, 2021)

srh88 said:


> lol i listened to the one you posted before so my youtube recommends all of em now haha.. hes real good.
> theres a guitarist who does that too.. and hes like wickedly good, he gotta be in a band or something


Damn! He's got them Buckhead type riffs, fucking awesome. Back to the god drummers - I like the Danny cam shit, I dig this one a lot. The absolute GOAT of rock drummers, imo.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 9, 2021)

Pornhub bans trump from their platform ,rip ,shits real now


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2021)

The white pipe keeps burning - ENACT Africa






enactafrica.org


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 10, 2021)

Don't know we're to post this.

I'm from.across the pond so.no good for me.









Superior Led Grow Lights (@superiorledgrowlights) • Instagram photos and videos


3,173 Followers, 51 Following, 307 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Superior Led Grow Lights (@superiorledgrowlights)




www.instagram.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> she jams. but on keith moon, by far one of my favorites... he was just insane lol. they had to duct tape his headphones to his head in the studio
> View attachment 4791303
> 
> another fun fact is one time he was drunk and obnoxious and took pete townsends gibson sg to the head


Zak Starkey does his role in The Who, also had some talks with Keith did Zak, Keith once drove a milk cart at something like 4 mile an hour, traffic jammed up for miles lol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> John Bonham.


Best Rock Band Ever.

Is this at the Royal Albert Hall 1970, his best performance apparently.

John played with trees like his son Jason does.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 10, 2021)

How do I see if someone is following me, debating whether to follow @mysunnyboy, it might give him a.lovely warm feeling, mind you pissing yaself also gives you a warm feeling,, realisation, not so nice though


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> How do I see if someone is following me, debating whether to follow @mysunnyboy, it might give him a.lovely warm feeling, mind you pissing yaself also gives you a warm feeling,, realisation, not so nice though


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> How do I see if someone is following me, debating whether to follow @mysunnyboy, it might give him a.lovely warm feeling, mind you pissing yaself also gives you a warm feeling,, realisation, not so nice though


Double click on your Avi at the top of the page.


Double click on About.


Scroll down a bit and you will see the names of who you follow and who is following you.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Lots of interesting stuff sneaking around in the background.

Today at 12:20 AM



#60


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Double click on your Avi at the top of the page.
> View attachment 4792458
> 
> Double click on About.
> ...


I have a few, didn’t realise I would of washed my penis more often


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Double click on your Avi at the top of the page.
> View attachment 4792458
> 
> Double click on About.
> ...


Why thankee, I didn't know I was so popular,.well I never, will have to take DustyDukes advice or start polishing with coconut oil like Dave Chappelle says, smoooooth like a bowling ball.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Why thankee, I didn't know I was so popular,.well I never, will have to take DustyDukes advice or start polishing with coconut oil like Dave Chappelle says, smoooooth like a bowling ball.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4792522


Coconut oil gets em.smooth hahaha


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 10, 2021)

You ever feel like you can see a butt hole even though you know you can't?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2021)

How bout my browns!!!!!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Gloating is gleefully accepted in the politics section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The post I am about to make could be considered political. Or it could just be....

............funny as fuck.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)

Doing some top dressing this morning. What do you guys think? Is it weird that I love the smell of worm poop?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2021)

Prison must have been hard.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 11, 2021)

Monday : red beans & rice !


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

The blue heron is back 
Sitting on the post in the pond
I do miss him sometimes


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 11, 2021)

Pitch a brush hog @the shade side of that post and stick the 3 1/2 lber checking out the spawning area .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)

Why is everything on CNN breaking news?
Most of it isn’t even new news. I love Breanna though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why is everything on CNN breaking news?
> Most of it isn’t even new news. I love Breanna though.


You noticed that too?




























Brook Baldwin


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You noticed that too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Doing some top dressing this morning. What do you guys think? Is it weird that I love the smell of worm poop?


Yes your a deviant report to the headmaster immediately


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2021)

Dax been absolutely killing it throughout covid. One of the few pluses of 2020 for me was finding dax.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 11, 2021)

So I grew a pound off a plant with 2x 250w HID lights and I felt I screwed up somewhere because my herb doesn't get me lit.

Fast forward to me giving away a jar of the weed to a neighbor because he wanted to try it. That neighbor got face wrecked off a few one hitters. 

(me thinking: "Sounds fishy but alright.")

Then the neighbor got his friends to try my herb to see what they thought and they loved it. So he tried giving some to other neighbors and they loved it too.

Now get this;

All the testers came back to my friend and specifically asked if my friend had anymore of my weed.

So my weed, that doesn't do a damn thing for me is getting everyone else that smokes it completely facewrecked.

How can my "trashweed" be amazing for everyone that tries it but it does fuck all for me.

I beat a master grower in a preference test and I was ready to throw it out. I tried smoking some and it still does nothing for me.

Does anyone have an insight to this?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> So I grew a pound off a plant with 2x 250w HID lights and I felt I screwed up somewhere because my herb doesn't get me lit.
> 
> Fast forward to me giving away a jar of the weed to a neighbor because he wanted to try it. That neighbor got face wrecked off a few one hitters.
> 
> ...


your tolerance?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> I beat a master grower in a preference test


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2021)

neosapien said:


>



Titanium Taint Technique.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Dax been absolutely killing it throughout covid. One of the few pluses of 2020 for me was finding dax.


It's like DMX and Hopsin had a kid  Talented, great lyrics. Is the timbre of his voice always so raspy and aggressive?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

The weather just gave the “outdoor forecast”. 
I’m happy to let you all know there’s no chance of rain on the indoor forecast this week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

And I thought my ransomware issue was bad. 

LOL https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-used-ransomware-to-lock-victims-in-their-iot-chastity-belt/


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> The weather just gave the “outdoor forecast”.
> I’m happy to let you all know there’s no chance of rain on the indoor forecast this week.


I wished I lived in Florida.

The wife is mad at me this morning so the indoor forecast is looking bleak here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

lol 




__





QUSTION WILL KIFF MOULD DRY IN JAR


just want to now if kiff will mould in jar it’s been dry proply I want to store it just till I’ll got more



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And I thought my ransomware issue was bad.
> 
> LOL https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-used-ransomware-to-lock-victims-in-their-iot-chastity-belt/


LMAO Malwear on the manwear! Oh shit that's fucked up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kindling....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kindling....


I don’t even let the cats eat that shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And I thought my ransomware issue was bad.
> 
> LOL https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-used-ransomware-to-lock-victims-in-their-iot-chastity-belt/


I love these hackers that use their skill for good instead of evil. This one made me smile.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I love these hackers that use their skill for good instead of evil. This one made me smile.


Love the begging at the end.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love the begging at the end.


I like that he never breaks character, so that the scammers leave believing he really is a little old lady hacker. That will fuck with them during all their future scamming.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I like that he never breaks character, so that the scammers leave believing he really is a *little old lady hacker*. That will fuck with them during all their future scamming.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It's like DMX and Hopsin had a kid  Talented, great lyrics. Is the timbre of his voice always so raspy and aggressive?


For the most part. Atleast on these crazy one take vids. He has a couple slower songs and can actually sing and get down down too. His bars are usually what I'm after though. He's got several flow changes and a couple breakdowns on this one that showcases his range a little better…


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you Santa!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2021)

Those wacky Canadians...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2021)

neosapien said:


> For the most part. Atleast on these crazy one take vids. He has a couple slower songs and can actually sing and get down down too. His bars are usually what I'm after though. He's got several flow changes and a couple breakdowns on this one that showcases his range a little better…


Fucking amazing. I loved that, he is fresh. I finna listen to a lot of this dude tonight, thanks for the reco.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4794435
> Those wacky Canadians...



That is the worst Canadian crime I've heard of in years. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

I think these might be an unusual sort of Kelvin-Helmholtz wave. I like the braided look.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 12, 2021)

My best friend in the office


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> My best friend in the office
> View attachment 4794613


He looks super chill


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Under 100 words a read. I love this 









Tiny Love Stories: ‘How About We Don’t Speak Tonight?’ (Published 2021)


Modern Love in miniature, featuring reader-submitted stories of no more than 100 words.




 www.nytimes.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

if you measure the distance between your earlobes it should match that between your nipples


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you measure the distance between your earlobes it should match that between your nipples


Pics?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pics?


I was gonna ask you the same thing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna ask you the same thing


Hey, you started this.
Go first. ; )


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you measure the distance between your earlobes it should match that between your nipples


How did you get the earlobe distance? Do you have large calipers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, you started this.
> Go first. ; )


lol I just saw it on fb and thought no way that's stupid. Since it didn't involve eating tide pod or lighting myself on fire I tried it and it's true to a degree. Who knew??



Singlemalt said:


> How did you get the earlobe distance? Do you have large calipers?


Under my chin. My micrometer only goes to 150mm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I just saw it on fb and thought no way that's stupid. Since it didn't involve eating tide pod or lighting myself on fire I tried it and it's true to a degree. Who knew??
> 
> 
> 
> Under my chin. My micrometer only goes to 150mm


See


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How did you get the earlobe distance? Do you have large calipers?


I had my friend Bessey help out.

Upper: nips
Lower: lobes
12inch tiles


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I just saw it on fb and thought no way that's stupid. Since it didn't involve eating tide pod or lighting myself on fire I tried it and it's true to a degree. Who knew??
> 
> 
> 
> Under my chin. My micrometer only goes to 150mm


I figured that the difficulty in measuring with so much head and neck in the way made the difference.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I had my friend Bessey help out.
> 
> Upper: nips
> Lower: lobes
> ...


I think you should see a doctor about this.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you should see a doctor about this.


My veterinarian says it’s a species trait.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

I’ve just spent a quarter-hour watching a pair of -18s engaging in ACM north of here. Lots of barrel rolls and hi-lo turn tactics. I may have seen a scissor.

Then they turned nose-onto me, formed up and flew by on their way to Uncle’s Desert Fuel&Go. 

Good sky watching yesterday (-16s and -18s, my first B-1B in the air, a likely KC-135, and a twin-engine turboprop medium personnel transport of some type I don’t recognize.

~edit~ I lucked into seeing a roller-coaster contrail with an F-18 at its tip ... high, very low on airspeed ... and then it started doing Weird Shit in all 3 axes, flopping and spinning about ... before recovering first into forward flight and then into level flight .It looked like massive fun, though it likely had serious training value.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pirate Bay Founder Thinks Parler’s Inability to Stay Online Is ‘Embarrassing’


Peter Sunde Kolmisoppi calls Parler’s face plant in the wake of its deplatforming 'embarrassing,' driven by 'egotism.'




www.vice.com







Hahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I had my friend Bessey help out.
> 
> Upper: nips
> Lower: lobes
> ...


That's a bit kinky!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Pirate Bay Founder Thinks Parler’s Inability to Stay Online Is ‘Embarrassing’
> 
> 
> Peter Sunde Kolmisoppi calls Parler’s face plant in the wake of its deplatforming 'embarrassing,' driven by 'egotism.'
> ...


“The reason that Gab et al will fail is because they're just whining bitches that have only one ideology: egotism. Sharing is caring y'all.”
In more recent years, Kolmoisoppi has moved on to fund Njalla, a privacy-centric domain name registration service. One he says was already asked to host Parler, and refused. 
“Of course we wouldn't,” Kolmisoppi said. “We're pro human rights, which includes the right to not be killed by extreme right wing terrorists.”

ROFLMAO!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4795470


Just be glad the stories don't involve both


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

No wonder this page # scared me so much.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

My internet has been down most of the day, did ya miss me? lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> My internet has been down most of the day, did ya miss me? lol


Who are you? Remember, this is a stoner website


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm that dude, that lives in that place, ya know?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok Ok Ok hold up.
Listen here 2021 you need to get your head out of your ass. One more broken bong and I’m coming after you!


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok Ok Ok hold up.
> Listen here 2021 you need to get your head out of your ass. One more broken bong and I’m coming after you!


That's why I have a cheap ass plastic one, I know a nice one wouldn't last long in my klutz hands.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 13, 2021)

Mikes hot honey in your chocolate edibles doesn’t suck .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's why I have a cheap ass plastic one, I know a nice one wouldn't last long in my klutz hands.


Great idea.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Great idea.


Silicone bongs 


In fact @Jeffislovinlife has a silicone pipe, unless he broke it 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Silicone bongs
> View attachment 4795697
> 
> In fact @Jeffislovinlife has a silicone pipe, unless he broke it
> ...


I love those.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Silicone bongs
> View attachment 4795697
> 
> In fact @Jeffislovinlife has a silicone pipe, unless he broke it
> ...


Here we go, blue please


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)

Ran it over with the car and only crack the blow


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2021)

Here's what we know sex with Neanderthals was like


Scientists know a surprising amount about the titillating episode in human history when our species got together, including whether we kissed and the nature of their sexual organs.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Here's what we know sex with Neanderthals was like
> 
> 
> Scientists know a surprising amount about the titillating episode in human history when our species got together, including whether we kissed and the nature of their sexual organs.
> ...


And the scene from clan of the cave bear, where he claps his hands and the girl bends over to take it doggy immediately pops into my mind.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)

Quality entertainment!








Denmark launches children's TV show about man with giant penis


Critics condemn idea of animated series about a man who cannot control his penis, but others have backed it




www.theguardian.com





I have a buddy in Denmark and will ask him about his penis...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Quality entertainment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask him about their salty licorice. stuff tastes like ammonia.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2021)

@curious2garden 








Bad omen for UK as Tower of London raven missing, feared dead - France 24


Bad omen for UK as Tower of London raven missing, feared dead




www.france24.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible she immigrated. I've noticed 'a few' new ones.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible she immigrated. I've noticed 'a few' new ones.


Long trip  
https://apnews.com/article/australia-to-kill-pigeon-from-oregon-faae5a66c336c8b2dc902b1ed4270345


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Long trip
> https://apnews.com/article/australia-to-kill-pigeon-from-oregon-faae5a66c336c8b2dc902b1ed4270345


That's sad, kill it, how about quarantine and test for disease or hand it over to the US military and have them take it back to it's owner. We waste so much more money on oh fuck it, time to run and clear the cobwebs.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Long trip
> https://apnews.com/article/australia-to-kill-pigeon-from-oregon-faae5a66c336c8b2dc902b1ed4270345


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm hopefully getting 6"+ tomorrow night


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm hopefully getting 6"+ tomorrow night


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

I like to play the lotto when it gets to crazy amounts just to have some fun. Il lotto and mega millions, as you probably know, are now in excess of a billion, so I wanted to play. I don't know why I have never searched it before, but I just found out you can play online. I made an account and bought 5 tickets of both games with multiplier bonuses for $30. It is nice not having to go out and risk my life to play, I have a feeling I'll be spending more on lotteries this year.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I like to play the lotto when it gets to crazy amounts just to have some fun. Il lotto and mega millions, as you probably know, are now in excess of a billion, so I wanted to play. I don't know why I have never searched it before, but I just found out you can play online. I made an account and bought 5 tickets of both games with multiplier bonuses for $30. It is nice not having to go out and risk my life to play, I have a feeling I'll be spending more on lotteries this year.


Wait for reals? Does it auto deposited in your account if you win? They used to have that shit at gas station pumps..I never get my tickets checked. I gotta go uhh do something, if I win I'll send you a mil


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Wait for reals? Does it auto deposited in your account if you win? They used to have that shit at gas station pumps..I never get my tickets checked. I gotta go uhh do something, if I win I'll send you a mil


Up to $600 they put into your account, past that you have to go sign papers so that uncle sam can rape you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I like to play the lotto when it gets to crazy amounts just to have some fun. Il lotto and mega millions, as you probably know, are now in excess of a billion, so I wanted to play. I don't know why I have never searched it before, but I just found out you can play online. I made an account and bought 5 tickets of both games with multiplier bonuses for $30. It is nice not having to go out and risk my life to play, I have a feeling I'll be spending more on lotteries this year.


I thought it was cash only? At least it is here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Up to $600 they put into your account, past that you have to go sign papers so that uncle sam can rape you.


At a billion I'll bring wine for uncle sam


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> At a billion I'll bring wine for uncle sam


Good. He likes it when you whine


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought it was cash only? At least it is here.


That's what I thought, probably why I never searched before. When your state is as broke as ours, you make new rules.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm hopefully getting 6"+ tomorrow night


I hope he buys you dinner first. Order the lobster.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 14, 2021)

What's up with this hot weather in L.A.?
Earthquake weather?
Temp says 80 but it feels like 90 standing in the sun.
It's January for Gods sake!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I hope he buys you dinner first. Order the lobster.


Surf'n'turf dude it's not my first rodeo


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Surf'n'turf dude it's not my first rodeo









Notice they're riding bareback.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Notice they're riding bareback.


Nice hat...














LOL that horse really wished it put it's blinders on today.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and maybe a saddle


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the horse likes to watch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> and maybe a saddle


Think in the morning at the stable it was like.....yeah, yeah, pick me, pick me, I wanna go for a ride!


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice hat...
> LOL that horse really wished it put it's blinders on today.....


I'm sure it wasn't impressed...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think in the morning at the stable it was like.....yeah, yeah, pick me, pick me, I wanna go for a ride!


Are you talking about the horse, or that other dude???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2021)

raratt said:


>


That never gets old. ; )


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That never gets old. ; )


That's what she said....


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2021)

Want an exciting new career ?

You too could be a wiener Ambasador.









Oscar Mayer Wienermobile


Get an exclusive behind the buns peek at the Wienermobile



omwienermobile.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Notice they're riding bareback.


Not gay if it's in a three way!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's sad, kill it, how about quarantine and test for disease or hand it over to the US military and have them take it back to it's owner. We waste so much more money on oh fuck it, time to run and clear the cobwebs.


Reprieve for Joe?








Story of Joe the Pigeon, facing death in Australia, takes another strange turn


Australia’s Agriculture Department has said the pigeon was “not permitted to remain in Australia” because it “could compromise Australia’s food security and our wild bird populations.”




www.al.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 15, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> The weather just gave the “outdoor forecast”.
> I’m happy to let you all know there’s no chance of rain on the indoor forecast this week.


Not near me then lol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 15, 2021)

Guys don't get ya bloody eyebrows cut I look like a character off Stingray now, anyone had your nostrils done, ye gods I looked in the mirror and to looked like bugs bunny, this was in Turkey some locals were standing opposite the shop holding their sides laughing, then the guy pulled them sticks out omg, I didn't know wether to stand up and scream or hit him. Theyput hot wax on them stick th up ya nose wait for them to dry and pull.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)

That will happen


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)

Apologies for all the posting I had reasons.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2021)

13 min is more than I usually have the attention span for.

If you don't watch it all ok, just try a few min. lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Some of you may know about my brother in law (my sister's husband) and his bout with stage 4 colon cancer. 
Well, Wednesday he went in for his surgery, 12 hours. Wow. From what I was told the surgery went well. It was the hours after coming out of surgery that were bad. I can only assume the anesthesia fucked with him as he was coming out of it. I'm sure @curious2garden knows.

So even though the surgery went well, my fingers are still crossed. I would love to brag to everyone that I know a stage 4 cancer survivor! 

Fuck cancer! 






SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Some of you may know about my brother in law (my sister's husband) and his bout with stage 4 colon cancer.
> Well, Wednesday he went in for his surgery, 12 hours. Wow. From what I was told the surgery went well. It was the hours after coming out of surgery that were bad. I can only assume the anesthesia fucked with him as he was coming out of it. I'm sure @curious2garden knows.
> 
> So even though the surgery went well, my fingers are still crossed. I would love to brag to everyone that I know a stage 4 cancer survivor!
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Some of you may know about my brother in law (my sister's husband) and his bout with stage 4 colon cancer.
> Well, Wednesday he went in for his surgery, 12 hours. Wow. From what I was told the surgery went well. It was the hours after coming out of surgery that were bad. I can only assume the anesthesia fucked with him as he was coming out of it. I'm sure @curious2garden knows.
> 
> So even though the surgery went well, my fingers are still crossed. I would love to brag to everyone that I know a stage 4 cancer survivor!
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2021)

13 pound ham headed for the smoker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Now use that for slinky's. How did those things get popular? Lasted maybe 3 hours.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2021)

That other thread tricked me again damn it


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Some of you may know about my brother in law (my sister's husband) and his bout with stage 4 colon cancer.
> Well, Wednesday he went in for his surgery, 12 hours. Wow. From what I was told the surgery went well. It was the hours after coming out of surgery that were bad. I can only assume the anesthesia fucked with him as he was coming out of it. I'm sure @curious2garden knows.
> 
> So even though the surgery went well, my fingers are still crossed. I would love to brag to everyone that I know a stage 4 cancer survivor!
> ...


Sorry to hear of your brother in-law. 
I had 23"of colon removed 5yrs ago only to have it come back last year and show up in my lungs.
Been on chemo every other week since last Mar. w/ no new growth which is nice, 4 months longer then they said I'd be around!
I think it's the babes that do the infusion that really get my heart pumping. They are great!
I hope he got a colostomy bag, having to poop 7-10 in the day/night is shitty! lol
If he would like to talk to someone w/experience please give him my number I'd love to help if I can.

Bear Creek kush and Ice Cream Cake is a great combination to become one with the Universe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Sorry to hear of your brother in-law.
> I had 23"of colon removed 5yrs ago only to have it come back last year and show up in my lungs.
> Been on chemo every other week since last Mar. w/ no new growth which is nice, 4 months longer then they said I'd be around!
> I think it's the babes that do the infusion that really get my heart pumping. They are great!
> ...


Thanks grandpapy. I'll let him know. 
I'm sorry to hear about yours returning. I'm glad to hear the chemo is working to keep it at bay. 
They did give him a bag. He'll have it for a few months from what I understand. 

Thanks again for your thoughts. Stay safe my friend. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Some of you may know about my brother in law (my sister's husband) and his bout with stage 4 colon cancer.
> Well, Wednesday he went in for his surgery, 12 hours. Wow. From what I was told the surgery went well. It was the hours after coming out of surgery that were bad. I can only assume the anesthesia fucked with him as he was coming out of it. I'm sure @curious2garden knows.
> 
> So even though the surgery went well, my fingers are still crossed. I would love to brag to everyone that I know a stage 4 cancer survivor!
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what Tumblr is?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can anyone tell me what Tumblr is?


Just another micro blogging thing. It was better a few years ago.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just another micro blogging thing. It was better a few years ago.


lol what’s microblogging?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve got a blog but idk wtf a microblog is and idk why I signed up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got a blog but idk wtf a microblog is and idk why I signed up


Use it to push traffic to your blog


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Use it to push traffic to your blog


Push traffic?















































 With ya


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Use it to push traffic to your blog


shhhhhhhhhhh ixnay blog is under construction


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 18, 2021)

Who's the asshole?








Police say Oregon man who stole a car with a child in the back seat came back and 'lectured' the mom about parenting


The thief "lectured" the mother for leaving her 4-year-old in a car that was unlocked, and threatened to call the police on her, authorities say.




www.insider.com


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2021)

This looks like more fun than an E-Ticket ride at Disneyland!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 18, 2021)

I just realized that everyone I used to follow is gone. I need to reinvent myself here


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


Classy!


----------



## Medskunk (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello guys i had one last plant to trim so i went nothing but hands on it. So i got this finger hash nice and plasteline like put it in a small zip and then I checked it today and its all dry and breaks apart. Is it supposed to do that? Is that kief??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> Hello guys i had one last plant to trim so i went nothing but hands on it. So i got this finger hash nice and plasteline like put it in a small zip and then I checked it today and its all dry and breaks apart. Is it supposed to do that? Is that kief??


Yes absolutely 
Smoke it up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

The sea potatoes are everywhere around here. I’ve got an adopted manatee name of Lorelei 

This is one of the most peaceful things you could ever do.









Swimming with Manatees • Nomad by Trade


Swimming with manatees in Crystal River, Florida is the perfect way to see these gentle giants in their natural habitat.




www.nomadbytrade.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> The sea potatoes are everywhere around here. I’ve got an adopted manatee name of Lorelei
> 
> This is one of the most peaceful things you could ever do.
> 
> ...


I hear they taste similar to beef. I’m intrigued


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I hear they taste similar to beef. I’m intrigued


You know...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know...


Well, no. I don’t know. But I mean if you know where to score a manatee...

We could find out together.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well, no. I don’t know. But I mean if you know where to score a manatee...
> 
> We could find out together.


Do you have a rod? They’re sneaky like trout.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I hear they taste similar to beef. I’m intrigued


more like bald eagle than beef .


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> more like bald eagle than beef .


False


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> False


I’ll bring the bald eagle & cow you the manatee will cook it up you’ll see .


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’ll bring the bald eagle you the manatee will cook it up you’ll see .


Fair enough!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey look it's snowing


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2021)

Well this left me confused and is there a market for candles with jizz in them or ball sweat. I could make bank










Why is Gwyneth Paltrow selling a candle that smells like her vagina?


Gwyneth has made a candle called This Smells Like My Vagina for her website, Goop. And, of course, it has sold out




www.google.com.au


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well this left me confused and is there a market for candles with jizz in them or ball sweat. I could make bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yankee Candles are big in the US.

Wankee Candles could be poised to grasp and shake market share.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well this left me confused and is there a market for candles with jizz in them or ball sweat. I could make bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"what does Gwyneth’s vagina smell like? According to the candle, it is a “funny, gorgeous, sexy and beautifully unexpected scent”, a mix of “geranium, citrusy bergamot, and cedar absolutes juxtaposed with damask rose and ambrette seed”.*
I'm dying here LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *"what does Gwyneth’s vagina smell like? According to the candle, it is a “funny, gorgeous, sexy and beautifully unexpected scent”, a mix of “geranium, citrusy bergamot, and cedar absolutes juxtaposed with damask rose and ambrette seed”.*
> I'm dying here LOL


Bergamot pits, cedar crotch and ambergreaze


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bergamot pits, cedar crotch and ambergreaze


Apparently. Like an idiot I had visions of lab coats, HPLC, GC-MS, syringes and instead it's a chimp flinging scents from a perfumery collection


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2021)

Picture this: a collaboration between My Vagina and the My Pillow outfit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

Goop is serious stuff. Show some respect. 









goop Wellness Jade Egg | goop


Shop the goop Wellness Jade Egg at goop.com. Discover product details, pricing, sizing, styling suggestions and more.




goop.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Picture this: a collaboration between My Vagina and the My Pillow outfit


Vulva XC90


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2021)

This vagina shit goes deep 



Redirect Notice


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well this left me confused and is there a market for candles with jizz in them or ball sweat. I could make bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost got it for my dad for Xmas


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Goop is serious stuff. Show some respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn’t go down well buying that as a gift.

“Here babe got this for you, when I read tighten a loose vagina, I immediately thought of you”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It wouldn’t go down well buying that as a gift.
> 
> “Here babe got this for you, when I read tighten a loose vagina, I immediately thought of you”


Yeah give a tool to kill.....then insult.......nope....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2021)

Seeing some strange leaves 


side view


And a bud in the center! (different plant)

WTF


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Seeing some strange leaves
> View attachment 4801305
> 
> side view
> ...


I’ve had plants with both of those abnormalities. It happens, lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yankee Candles are big in the US.
> 
> Wankee Candles could be poised to grasp and shake market share.


Let me know when this one is on the market.
I like candles.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let me know when this one is on the market.
> I like candles.
> 
> View attachment 4801345


I have heard that in Robert Rodriguez's Desperado you can see Dem tiddys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I have heard that in Robert Rodriguez's Desperado you can see Dem tiddys.


She brought them out for Ask the Dust too. And a little Colin Farrell weiner if you're into that.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She brought them out for Ask the Dust too. And a little Colin Farrell weiner if you're into that.


No I seent it in Alexander after he did the butt secks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2021)

People are idiots https://www.caradvice.com.au/916307/hsv-maloo-gtsr-w1-bids-pass-1-million-on-track-to-become-most-expensive-australian-road-car/


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let me know when this one is on the market.
> I like candles.
> 
> View attachment 4801345


Much of a muchness


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> People are idiots https://www.caradvice.com.au/916307/hsv-maloo-gtsr-w1-bids-pass-1-million-on-track-to-become-most-expensive-australian-road-car/


Read that as Magoo and wondered why anyone would want a blind car. Back to smoking.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Read that as Magoo and wondered why anyone would want a blind car. Back to smoking.....


I’m sure you are smoking


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m sure you are smoking


We have the same taste in kitchen sinks, what can I say?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2021)

Multipurpose opening.....
https://www.livescience.com/amp/first-dinosaur-butthole-found.html


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 20, 2021)

It’s official,Let the celebrations begin !!!!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2021)

I won the lottery, everyone knows I did, I won it by a landslide. I just need someone to find me 5 more numbers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2021)

I took a pen from the eye doctor today.
I didn’t think they’d see me.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 20, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> The sea potatoes are everywhere around here. I’ve got an adopted manatee name of Lorelei
> 
> This is one of the most peaceful things you could ever do.
> 
> ...


My wife and I did that about 5 years ago. Great time. The locals have names for the animals, they stay in the same area for a long time.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 20, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> People are idiots https://www.caradvice.com.au/916307/hsv-maloo-gtsr-w1-bids-pass-1-million-on-track-to-become-most-expensive-australian-road-car/


That was a part of gm’s retreat from the world. They got out of Europe, and a bunch of other markets. I think one problem they always had was they wanted to put a Detroit guy in charge, no matter what. The current company is basically US and China. They manufacture a lot in Mexico, only because it’s cheaper than China. 
I retired from GM in 08.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2021)

I got this thing on inner ridge of my ear. Itches like a mofo kinda crusty, wanna scratch it soooo bad


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let me know when this one is on the market.
> I like candles.
> 
> View attachment 4801345



Through the years, I got a lot of mileage out of this scene.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Sorry.


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I got this thing on inner ridge of my ear. Itches like a mofo kinda crusty, wanna scratch it soooo bad


Have you tried this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I got this thing on inner ridge of my ear. Itches like a mofo kinda crusty, wanna scratch it soooo bad


Could be actinic keratosis, y could try rubbing on some pure distillate. It's reversed my actinics. However it did not work on frank basal cell. Best bet is to see a Dr. They can give you some topical for it but do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Jan 21, 2021)

Besides the English dictionary and 3 other languages, I taught my dog the words "summer sausage " Now I'm in trouble whenever i go for a slice.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 21, 2021)

What else is there to say.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2021)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Besides the English dictionary and 3 other languages, I taught my dog the words "summer sausage " Now I'm in trouble whenever i go for a slice.





19-Sean-86 said:


> What else is there to say.


Good Boy!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2021)

Bush to Clinton:


Trump to Biden:


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

I know it's a skit, but this is a great idea.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

UFC is back in a major way! Last Saturdays prelims were good, but the main card was ridiculous - first 3 fights were first round KOs! And Holloway vs Kattar was unreal. I don't like Max, but I respect him and he never looked better. UFC via ESPN was also on Wednesday night, just downloaded that so I got another 5 hours of fights to watch. So excited. So glad were back, I had to watch past fights for the last 3 weeks. Which wasn't too bad, since I smoke so much pot, I didn't remember how most of those fights went, anyway


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2021)

Fuck, I'd be down in seconds - I'd deploy the 1911 defense.
Hope I'd win.'


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck, I'd be down in seconds - I'd deploy the 1911 defense.
> Hope I'd win.'


If you start with one in the chamber, you’re good for eight rounds.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck, I'd be down in seconds - I'd deploy the 1911 defense.
> Hope I'd win.'mu


Realistically, most of these _women_ fighters would totally kick my ass. I often fantasize about them using their legs to put my head in a triangle lock. It would take the coroner an hour just to get the stupid grin off my face.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Realistically, most of these _women_ fighters would totally kick my ass. I often fantasize about them using their legs to put my head in a triangle lock. It would take the coroner an hour just to get the stupid grin off my face.


Rhonda Rousey?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Rhonda Rousey?


Rhonda Arousey -


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Rhonda Arousey -


The DO NOT COPY made it all worthwhile


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The DO NOT COPY made it all worthwhile


Believe it or not, I didn't even see that warning  Men...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Rhonda Arousey -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is her mole..


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Where is her mole..


Hole?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Where is her mole..


Amanda Nunez (the GOAT) punched it off of her - 








Rousey retired after this "fight". I would have, too...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Amanda Nunez (the GOAT) punched it off of her -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya she was never the same after Katie kicked her in the face. Nunez is a dood, so is that little Russian chic. I'll be pirating the fight Saturday. I'm only slightly excited about Connor. I am super hyped about the next heavy weight bout.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Jan 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Believe it or not, I didn't even see that warning  Men...


 let's watch a real fight


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> let's watch a real fight


I posted that a few times, I love almost all the Badman skits. Those dudes are hilarious.


*



*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2021)

Gardenator said:


> Hey everyone,
> Well i am sorry to announce my withdrawl from RIU. I tried posting some cannaseed content on here in a couple different places to make people aware of the free seeds i was handing out. Sunni said i was spamming and advertising on the forum and its not allowed. Its not my forum so thats cool and i offer no resistance to the rules of the forum but i dont have to agree or condone RIU's greedy selfish ways.
> Understand we all post on here and mingle and network and its a great place to find many things cannabis related. What RIU doesnt want to admit is that you can do what ever you want so long as you pay to be an advertiser and patron to the forum. So long as i was going to pay them i could "advertise" free stuff all i wanted. No im not paying to ask people if they want free stuff it just doesnt make sense, cant tell you guys to come on over to IG and ask me about johny cannaseeds without having to purchase the ability to advertise on the forum. So i have decided i just wont use this service any longer.
> In my opinion asking you guys to come check out my IG page isnt advertising, spamming multiple forum catagories now that im totally guilty of lol but she wouldnt even leave it up in the newbie section for people. Im not trading or gifting anything here on RIU i did leave the requirement to keep it IG and ask me about it there, i just want people to know about the Johny Cannaseed project or #thejohnycannaseedproject on IG and @moonflowergrowery is the account tag handling the johny cannaseed inquiries. Please dont be mistaken this isnt an advertisement because im not selling anything to anyone, im asking people to look at some cannabis related content on IG and ask me about it.
> ...







Reported.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 22, 2021)

'On Weald of Kent I watched once more,
Again I heard that grumbling roar
Of fighter planes; yet none were near
And all around the sky was clear.
Borne on the wind a whisper came,
... 'Though men grow old, they stay the same'
And then I knew, unseen to eye,
The ageless Few were sweeping by' 

Lord Balfour of Inchrye, 1947


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2021)

that guy spammed like every subsection with his own thread mad because i said he couldnt promote/advertise and giveaway seeds


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Believe it or not, I didn't even see that warning  Men...


I had to scroll back up to see it.
Totally missed it on the first go-round.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2021)

CAN ADMINS OF RIU DO A BETTER JOB OF MONITORING WHO IS ALLOWED IN HERE PLEASE?! 
WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER, A MAN. HE'S BEEN PRIVATELY MESSAGING PEOPLE, SENDING THEM NAKED PICTURES OF HIMSELF IN NASTY POSES ALONG WITH CLOSE UPS OF HIS JUNK. 
HE IS OFFERING AN IPHONE 11 IN EXCHANGE FOR DISGUSTING, VILE AND NAUSEATING SEXUAL FAVORS. 
I AM ESPECIALLY BOTHERED BECAUSE IT TURNED OUT TO BE AN IPHONE 6 AND OBVIOUSLY SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH IT. 
IT'S SUPER SLOW AND THE CAPS LOCK WON'T TURN OFF.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> CAN ADMINS OF RIU DO A BETTER JOB OF MONITORING WHO IS ALLOWED IN HERE PLEASE?!
> WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER, A MAN. HE'S BEEN PRIVATELY MESSAGING PEOPLE, SENDING THEM NAKED PICTURES OF HIMSELF IN NASTY POSES ALONG WITH CLOSE UPS OF HIS JUNK.
> HE IS OFFERING AN IPHONE 11 IN EXCHANGE FOR DISGUSTING, VILE AND NAUSEATING SEXUAL FAVORS.
> I AM ESPECIALLY BOTHERED BECAUSE IT TURNED OUT TO BE AN IPHONE 6 AND OBVIOUSLY SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH IT.
> IT'S SUPER SLOW AND THE CAPS LOCK WON'T TURN OFF.


That's disgusting what is his users name so I can avoid him?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> That's disgusting what is his users name so I can avoid him?


I think it's "Ching something or another", let me check my PM's. ; )


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Jan 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> CAN ADMINS OF RIU DO A BETTER JOB OF MONITORING WHO IS ALLOWED IN HERE PLEASE?!
> WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER, A MAN. HE'S BEEN PRIVATELY MESSAGING PEOPLE, SENDING THEM NAKED PICTURES OF HIMSELF IN NASTY POSES ALONG WITH CLOSE UPS OF HIS JUNK.
> HE IS OFFERING AN IPHONE 11 IN EXCHANGE FOR DISGUSTING, VILE AND NAUSEATING SEXUAL FAVORS.
> I AM ESPECIALLY BOTHERED BECAUSE IT TURNED OUT TO BE AN IPHONE 6 AND OBVIOUSLY SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH IT.
> IT'S SUPER SLOW AND THE CAPS LOCK WON'T TURN OFF.


Hey man my shits legit... and pics for pics, cough up


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2021)

Jesus! Just cause I sent out a few dick pics, doesn’t mean you guys need to publicly shame me here! I get it, I shouldn’t have sent them unsolicited...but don’t mock me now!

Also, I still have a few more iPhones to give away...pm me!


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Jan 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Jesus! Just cause I sent out a few dick pics, doesn’t mean you guys need to publicly shame me here! I get it, I shouldn’t have sent them unsolicited...but don’t mock me now!
> 
> Also, I still have a few more iPhones to give away...pm me!


I am starting to mock you now...


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Jan 22, 2021)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> I am starting to mock you now...


Joking your my brother from another mother, bet I got hit harder by a carpet van. I can cook too, should party sometime


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

Arizona, 15th state with legal pot, sees recreational sales


Legal sales of recreational marijuana in Arizona started on Friday, a once-unthinkable step in the former conservative stronghold that joins 14 other states that have broadly legalized pot. The state Health Services Department on Friday announced it had approved 86 licenses in nine of the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well this left me confused and is there a market for candles with jizz in them or ball sweat. I could make bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the reason Chris left is...... , He was stuck in her house in a power cut.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2021)

Mega Millions is over a billion dollars tonight, so I bought a few tickets for funsies. It would be fun to show up to a Bilderberg meeting totally unqualified to be there - "How did you make your fortune?" 'Bought a lotto ticket. Make room, bro.'


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Mega Millions is over a billion dollars tonight, so I bought a few tickets for funsies. It would be fun to show up to a Bilderberg meeting totally unqualified to be there - "How did you make your fortune?" 'Bought a lotto ticket. Make room, bro.'


I logged in just to make a post here saying that we're all friends here and if someone wins I would like $500k.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I logged in just to make a post here saying that we're all friends here and if someone wins I would like $500k.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I logged in just to make a post here saying that we're all friends here and if someone wins I would like $500k.


I got you, bro. Someone who bought a ticket in a tiny little town, from a tiny little shop, won the entire 750 million the other night. I believe the shop that sells the winning ticket gets like, 1% or something. 8 mil for selling a ticket? Not bad...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I got you, bro. Someone who bought a ticket in a tiny little town, from a tiny little shop, won the entire 750 million the other night. I believe the shop that sells the winning ticket gets like, 1% or something. 8 mil for selling a ticket? Not bad...


They had a snippet on the news this afternoon saying the store would get 100K for selling the ticket & the owner said he would distribute it among employees & re-hab the kitchen.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2021)

If anyone here does stocks. Get in this Monday around 10am est. Its on a mission. 

I'll probably be moving most of my slower movers to it until it slows up. I only got 11 shares... but I got them for like 40 bucks. 
Also... $plug and $clii. 


Sorry if this shits not allowed here. Im actually not sorry. Dont buy a gram today so you can buy a pound later  


Penis's


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Mary Ann McCracken: Belfast woman who fought slavery remembered


A foundation is launched in memory of Mary Ann McCracken - the sister of United Irishman Henry Joy.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 23, 2021)

Holy shit! These machines are cool af. I want one of each.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 23, 2021)

WTF is that? Oh it's the sun nice! It's been a while....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2021)

RIP Larry


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF is that? Oh it's the sun nice! It's been a while....


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2021)

Not many can duplicate this is my guess.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 23, 2021)

I think AJ beats Fury, fan of both may the best man win.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Disco yo


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow, this is so badass. I didn't even know sandboarding was a thing. I'm surprised at the speed they achieve.


----------



## Medskunk (Jan 24, 2021)

It wont get pornier for me today. 
Og kush 21 days


For comparison, Pineapple Exp Auto same age


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> It wont get pornier for me today.
> Og kush 21 days
> View attachment 4805603
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, this is so badass. I didn't even know sandboarding was a thing. I'm surprised at the speed they achieve.











Sandboarding in California’s Mojave Desert - Surf the Sand


California's Mojave Desert has many sandboarding spots, such as Death Valley, Kelso Dunes, Dumont Dunes and Algodones / Imperial sand dunes.




sand-boarding.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> It wont get pornier for me today.
> Og kush 21 days
> View attachment 4805603
> 
> ...


About a pound 

SH420


----------



## Medskunk (Jan 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> About a pound
> 
> SH420


Here slipping with ma roots hahah
It better! Im going all in with veg this time


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> It wont get pornier for me today.
> Og kush 21 days
> View attachment 4805603
> 
> ...


Every time I scroll past that first pic, my mind insists for a moment that that is Canadian bacon gone bad.


----------



## Medskunk (Jan 24, 2021)

Its the Mycco finish that gets you 

I d.like some bacon now yeah crisped
@cannabineer just checked it, i dont think i can compete with that. That looks like the best bacon in the world. Thanks for that


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

Supposed to possibly get a dusting of snow down to 500 feet tonight. Not a lot of moisture with this storm but the one Wed is supposed to stack up feet of snow at the passes. Mornin.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2021)

_"50 million Americans struggle with food insecurity"_








Federal government wants Americans to buy groceries online, but most people on SNAP can’t


The government wants Americans to buy groceries online when possible to avoid COVID-19. But many people receiving food stamps can't shop on the web.



www.usatoday.com





Of all the ways we Americans spend money collectively as a Nation and individually as Humans, wouldn't it be nice to fix this first and foremost? 







U.S. Hunger Relief Organization | Feeding America


1 in 9 people struggle with hunger in the U.S. Feeding America is a hunger relief organization with a nationwide network of food banks feeding the hungry. Get involved.




www.feedingamerica.org




.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2021)

Apparently our government figures that other countries need the $$ more than our own citizens need food.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2021)

I just found out the Paypal reports all of your activity to the IRS! WTF??? I had NO idea, I never would use them if I knew this. I'm in the process of taking all of my business off of Paypal, and will use debit cards and other electronic forms of payment, instead. Just FYI...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Supposed to possibly get a dusting of snow down to 500 feet tonight. Not a lot of moisture with this storm but the one Wed is supposed to stack up feet of snow at the passes. Mornin.


My well needs this.......thank you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey babe...haven't seen you in a while. Yeah I've been thinking about you......


Oh yeah....getting ready....


Notice the juicy marinade? 


Mmmmmmm......


Yeah, I ate it


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out the Paypal reports all of your activity to the IRS! WTF??? I had NO idea, I never would use them if I knew this. I'm in the process of taking all of my business off of Paypal, and will use debit cards and other electronic forms of payment, instead. Just FYI...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805802


I got one of those last year. I think if you collect over $600 from them in a year they are required to send you one


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I got one of those last year. I think if you collect over $600 from them in a year they are required to send you one


I don't mind them sending it to me, I mind them sending it to the IRS. I do thousands of dollars of business through them each year. I wouldn't have if I had known their reporting requirements. I should have read their long disclaimer.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out the Paypal reports all of your activity to the IRS! WTF??? I had NO idea, I never would use them if I knew this. I'm in the process of taking all of my business off of Paypal, and will use debit cards and other electronic forms of payment, instead. Just FYI...


"Payment processing service(s)" IRS Section 6050W(c), started around 2009 beginning of 2012 tax year








THE NEW 1099-K: NO LONGER TO BE IGNORED - Frost Law, Maryland Tax Lawyer


This year, thousands of business owners were puzzled upon receiving a Form 1099-K from their credit card processors. The ability to accept credit cards as a form of payment is an opportunity for business owners to expand. According to the American Bankers Association, there are more than $2.5...




www.irstaxlitigation.com






https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-drop/n-09-19.pdf


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4805857


46° here. Little chilli. Went for a bike ride earlier. My hands were hurting for a little bit. Damn. I'm out of shape!



Lungs still work 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 46° here. Little chilli. Went for a bike ride earlier. My hands were hurting for a little bit. Damn. I'm out of shape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s going be 107 here today TFFT


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s going be 107 here today TFFT


Give us until July...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> "Payment processing service(s)" IRS Section 6050W(c), started around 2009 beginning of 2012 tax year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe that I didn't know this. So _every_ epay app reports to the IRS. Fucking amazing. Well, guess I'm done with epay. Cash only for weed transactions from now on, just like the old days...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I can't believe that I didn't know this. So _every_ epay app reports to the IRS. Fucking amazing. Well, guess I'm done with epay. Cash only for weed transactions from now on, just like the old days...


Same as a dispensary brother. It suck.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Supposed to possibly get a dusting of snow down to 500 feet tonight. Not a lot of moisture with this storm but the one Wed is supposed to stack up feet of snow at the passes. Mornin.


*Santa Cruz Mountains evacuations possible with 10 inches of rain in forecast*








Parts of Santa Cruz County receive evacuation warnings with 10 inches of rain in forecast


"Our primary objective is to get people out of the area so we don’t have to rescue them...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2021)

No fizzle this time, may have a flash flood in my creek by Friday


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No fizzle this time, may have a flash flood in my creek by Friday
> View attachment 4806033


The winds are supposed to be brutal, talking 50 MPH or more in the foothills. Gonna be a lot of downed trees.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Santa Cruz Mountains evacuations possible with 10 inches of rain in forecast*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!
I was there for them horrible mudslides. “The storm of ‘82”
Was some fucked up shit. Could def be extra bad because of the fire this last summer


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Give us until July...


Can’t complain hasn’t been to hot this summer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Y’all come on over.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Where would you stash a large amount of cash? NOT in a bank. Asking for a friend


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where would you stash a large amount of cash? NOT in a bank. Asking for a friend


Freezer?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where would you stash a large amount of cash? NOT in a bank. Asking for a friend


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where would you stash a large amount of cash? NOT in a bank. Asking for a friend


Where ever you hide it just make sure you can find it again.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4806129


somebody I know dug a hole under their porta-potty.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where ever you hide it just make sure you can find it again.


lol I know a guy who stashed quite a bit of coke and could never find it again.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

Wife said put it in a tampon box, dudes aren't gonna mess with one.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wife said put it in a tampon box, dudes aren't gonna mess with one.


True that, but no. 
Another friend buried his money in his back yard in different spots and made a map and locked it in a safe that only he and his wife knew the combination to. Idk about that either.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

I had no idea!


Hypothetically, where would you stash it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Freezer?


Talk about cold hard cash


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where would you stash a large amount of cash? NOT in a bank. Asking for a friend


Got a small space at public storage and drilled a safe into the floor with boxes on top of it. Best I could think of, it has worked well so far.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2021)

Hide it in Vegas lots of spots there .

36.1162* N 115.1745* W is good start


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had no idea!
> 
> View attachment 4806207
> Hypothetically, where would you stash it?
> View attachment 4806208


A ski house


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

With the elves?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

I keep reading stories of people, Europeans mainly, finding buried money. Apparently due to the pandemic there’s been an increase in gardening and other kinds of digging on their properties.
I wonder what happened to the people who buried it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I keep reading stories of people, Europeans mainly, finding buried money. Apparently due to the pandemic there’s been an increase in gardening and other kinds of digging on their properties.
> I wonder what happened to the people who buried it?


How many people have been found?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How many people have been found?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Freezer?


freezer bits at the end, funny Aussie movie


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

Fuck it's hot!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4806356


This guy's wearing waaay too much clothing for current Aussie conditions.

I'm currently wearing nothing but a pair of denim cut-off shorts & even THAT'S too much.

Maybe I should just get it all off & post nudes of myself??

Ermmm... NO! Discretion is the better part of valour.......


----------



## anomalii (Jan 24, 2021)

Stash it like Walter White in Breaking Bad


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

anomalii said:


> Stash it like Walter White in Breaking Bad
> 
> View attachment 4806359


I don’t think things turned out so well for Walt lol.
I’m leaning toward leaving it with the elves. In a safe, in their basement.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had no idea!
> 
> View attachment 4806207
> Hypothetically, where would you stash it?
> View attachment 4806208


I'd just leave it on pinterest


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd just leave it on pinterest


I’m seeing the lawyer on February 2nd. One year to the day of my first surgery.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m seeing the lawyer on February 2nd. One year to the day of my first surgery.


I hope it ends soon and the lawyer does a good job for you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

I wonder if she can grow weed for me?








Makers of Sophia the robot plan mass rollout amid pandemic


"Social robots like me can take care of the sick or elderly," Sophia says as she conducts a tour of her lab in Hong Kong. "I can help communicate, give therapy and provide social stimulation, even in difficult situations."




mobile.reuters.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm going to stock up on some groceries and beer and hide in the house for a few days starting tomorrow. I'm not going out in this crap.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 25, 2021)

I have been looking at this for a good while and I am more and more convinced that them ain't tiddys


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2021)

What seed banks are active and popular these days? I don’t really even care if it’s OCONUS, just as long as it ships discreet and not going to rip me off. Just planning for the future.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What seed banks are active and popular these days? I don’t really even care if it’s OCONUS, just as long as it ships discreet and not going to rip me off. Just planning for the future.


Good to see you here hun


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to stock up on some groceries and beer and hide in the house for a few days starting tomorrow. I'm not going out in this crap.
> View attachment 4807035


It's supposed to start here in the a.m. and snow all day here tomorrow too...I need to hit the grocery in the a.m. myself for a few basics...Luckily there's a store only a mile away. At least you guys are finally getting some moisture.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4807371
> I have been looking at this for a good while and I am more and more convinced that them ain't tiddys


Her back is nice but not structurally robust enough to carry those things thru life lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Her back is nice but not structurally robust enough to carry those things thru life lol


Not her boobs


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2021)

In my studies here recently I found these inexpensive rosin plates that you can buy on Amazon and EBay for a few hundred, and then for less than that you can buy a press...So for under $400 you can be pressing large amounts of rosin. 









Rosin Press Plate Kit 4"x7" Rosin Extractor 4 Heating Rods 10-20 Ton Hydraulic 865472885070 | eBay


Used for pressing oil, making rosin, and shaping the rosin. Light and durable 6061 aluminum is applied to the heating plate for excellent heat transfer, thus reaching a better working result. 【EASY TO OPERATE】- This rosin press plates 4 x 7 is set up already, move on to the hydraulic press, then...



www.ebay.com





Now I honestly have only done rosin once...can you believe it?? And that was about 3-4 years ago and I didn't like it because it was wayyyyyyy too strong. I was hardly smoking at all then due to anxiety and I took a massive rip  that about killed me...however I am back to being a fiend again, I am happy to report  

And then I found out rosin can arguably make the best vape "juice" too. 

Before that I had been reading about the various other extraction methods, like QWET, and vacuum pumps, and various mixing agents that can be added to produce vape juice....like VG and PG....I didn't even know what Propylene Glycol or Vegetable Glycerin was a few days ago. So interesting!!

There's a shitload of information out there!! There's a ton of info right on this site! I see a few of you are old pros!






Homemade oil for my vape pen


What do you mean weak? Oh you mean simmering in the blend! Ya it your right it would not be potent. I could just use them in the QWET process, then evaporate off the everclear. But first I’m cutting open the pucks to scrape out what is visible



www.rollitup.org





Brain overload....time to unwind with a little dry herb and some mind numbing TV, but I think I am going to put my chef/scientist cap on here soon and see what I can what up in the dungeon. 

Oh, and I already make killer full melt bubble hash...I was reading about pressing that


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not her boobs


That's what I was trying to say, doesn't seem like whatever this are fit the frame


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had no idea!
> 
> View attachment 4806207
> Hypothetically, where would you stash it?
> View attachment 4806208


In the walls of the house like Noriega


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> In my studies here recently I found these inexpensive rosin plates that you can buy on Amazon and EBay for a few hundred, and then for less than that you can buy a press...So for under $400 you can be pressing large amounts of rosin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were the plates I was thinking about. Add a 20 ton press and you're good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2021)

Yikes!! This will be 75% of yearly average in one fell swoop.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2021)

The windstorm is over for now. Yesterday there were times of 40 sustained with gusts 50-plus. The good news is that my fence held.

Sunday morning.



Sunday evening.



Yesterday morning. Already windy (and snowy) in the gap.



Yesterday evening, wind 30 to 45 mph


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yikes!! This will be 75% of yearly average in one fell swoop.
> View attachment 4807853


Jesus, 7.3 inches on Wednesday alone?! I know we’re supposed to get a little of that down here, but shit, that’s a good amount of water falling outta the sky


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Jesus, 7.3 inches on Wednesday alone?! I know we’re supposed to get a little of that down here, but shit, that’s a good amount of water falling outta the sky


Yeah, I've lived here for 36 yr and never rained more than 3-4in in a day and those were rare


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 26, 2021)

Happy Australia day cunts


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Those were the plates I was thinking about. Add a 20 ton press and you're good.


Then I saw this....








Room Temperature 45L Centrifuge Extractor Kit


Cryogenic 45L Centrifuge Extractor Kit EXPECT 3-WEEK LEADTIME Cryogenic 45L Centrifuge Extractor Kit Overview: The BVV Cryogenic 45L Centrifuge Extractor Kit is a modular closed loop alcohol extraction system with low temperature extraction in mind. It features low temperature rated (-60°C)...




shopbvv.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Then I saw this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've lived here for 36 yr and never rained more than 3-4in in a day and those were rare


Could your creek flash flood?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

1....2.....3.....4 bring it on more.....more.....more! 
It's snowing!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Could your creek flash flood?


Yep,I expect it to. We've had only a little rain in 4 months, the ground is too dry to handle this incoming volume,so it will run off. Hope the cops are running off the homeless camps along the Salinas River, else there will be bodies floating to Monterey


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep,I expect it to. We've had only a little rain in 4 months, the ground is too dry to handle this incoming volume,so it will run off. Hope the cops are running off the homeless camps along the Salinas River, else there will be bodies floating to Monterey


That Leninesque theme seems to keep repeating


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 1....2.....3.....4 bring it on more.....more.....more!
> It's snowing!


Snowing here too, since this morning. I saw UPS was coming today with my ebike motor, so I went out and plowed and salted the driveway....then ran to the grocery store for a gallon of milk, and of course UPS was here while I was gone, and it was signature required. It sooo pisses me off when they don't tell you it is going to be sig. required. But I have plenty of other things to do anyways so nothing more than an annoyance. 

Supposed to snow til about 2 am so I'll be plowing tomorrow, but it's light and only supposed to be around 4" total. Bitter cold though!!

Trying to clean the kitchen, but motivation is hard to find...I keep puffing away....It's a good day to get baked and bake something....maybe molasses cookies...Never made them before and I have blackstrap molasses  There's also some black bananas begging to be made into bread, lol...


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Disco yo


Have you access to all my photos


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

Just saying hello.. I've decided to pop in.. Its been a minute..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

@tyler.durden !!! Penis my bro...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 26, 2021)

farmerfischer said:


> @tyler.durden !!! Penis my bro...


And Penis to you, good sir! Nice to see you around, whatcha been up to???


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> And Penis to you, good sir! Nice to see you around, whatcha been up to???


 not much bro.. Just the normal every day bullshit.. 
Ive been off the boards for a while.. Figured seeing it's the middle of winter here I decided to get back on them and start contributing again and shit posting of course.. Lol..


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2021)

China deploys anal swabs to test for Covid-19


China has begun using anal swabs to test those it considers at high risk of contracting Covid-19, state TV reported, with social media users and travellers squirming over the invasive procedure.




www.iol.co.za


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jan 27, 2021)

ANC said:


> China deploys anal swabs to test for Covid-19
> 
> 
> China has begun using anal swabs to test those it considers at high risk of contracting Covid-19, state TV reported, with social media users and travellers squirming over the invasive procedure.
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2021)

_"The gold teeth extracted from the corpses were melted down on the spot in a special melting pot installed in crematorium III and in some periods the *daily haul came to as much as 12 kilograms*. The crematorium roofs, warmed by the ovens below, were used for drying the hair of the murdered victims". 
- Filip Muller a member of the Sonderkommando - Auschwitz_​


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

ANC said:


> China deploys anal swabs to test for Covid-19
> 
> 
> China has begun using anal swabs to test those it considers at high risk of contracting Covid-19, state TV reported, with social media users and travellers squirming over the invasive procedure.
> ...


The CDC has been using wastewater sampling for community penetration studies since we lack the testing ability to do the usual form of PH community testing.








Cases, Data, and Surveillance


Cases, data, and surveillance to track and analyze COVID-19.




www.cdc.gov





@Singlemalt (check out crAssphage)








Cases, Data, and Surveillance


Cases, data, and surveillance to track and analyze COVID-19.




www.cdc.gov





I'm still chuckling over that.

@cannabineer 








CrAssphage as a Novel Tool to Detect Human Fecal Contamination on Environmental Surfaces and Hands


CrAssphage to Detect Human Fecal Contamination




wwwnc.cdc.gov





Do you think they pronounce it phonetically or with affectation?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> View attachment 4808564


Sorry 



SH420


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The CDC has been using wastewater sampling for community penetration studies since we lack the testing ability to do the usual form of PH community testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would wager three things:
In small groups they pronounce it in an affected manner.

In formal meeting sessions, they try hard to keep a more professional demeanor, but they don’t always succeed.

The executives listen to the mistakes impassively; they laugh about it later with their peers over drinks.

The one I learned about in college was a helical protein (with similarities to actin) on the tip of a sperm cell that controlled the head’s ability to enter the ovum. The discoverers wanted to call it “screwin” but were told No. It ended up being called profil-actin.

In drug discovery, my first boss told us of a candidate 5-lipoxygenase inhibitor (target: psoriasis) that needed an official name for clinical studies. Since it contained a chloronaphthalene, and 5-LOIs ended in “olac”, the name clonapolac was suggested, with emphasis on syllables two and four. Then the boss pronounced it with emphasis on syllables one and three, accompanied by the Ph. D. Laugh, straight face but mirthful eyes, “you can see why that didn’t last”. They broke with the pattern and named the molecule lonapalene.
My dad (doctor of electrical engineering) often used the Ph. D. Laugh at home, especially when he tutored our high school class in math.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ......snip......
> In drug discovery, my first boss told us of a candidate 5-lipoxygenase inhibitor (target: psoriasis) that needed an official name for clinical studies. Since it contained a chloronaphthalene, and 5-LOIs ended in “olac”, the name *clonapolac* was suggested, with emphasis on syllables one and three. Then the boss pronounced it with emphasis on syllables one and three, accompanied by the Ph. D. Laugh, straight face but mirthful eyes, “you can see why that didn’t last”. They broke with the pattern and named the molecule *lonapalene*.
> My dad (doctor of electrical engineering) often used the Ph. D. Laugh at home, especially when he tutored our high school class in math.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2021)

Me and my BIG mouth. Yesterday I complained to the Amazon seller that shipped my ebike motor for not telling me it was being shipped signature required.

They "fixed it" for me buy having it sent to an access point. I have no idea where that is, but a quick internet search shows the closest one about 9 miles away. UPS would have just re-delivered it today, but the numbfuck decided to help me by sending it somewhere and not telling me where...So brilliant. 

I sent them a few choice words, and quite honestly might not even go pick it up....It's like if you are that incompetent do i really want to do business with you?

The good news is, the plowing is done, and I have burritos


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me and my BIG mouth. Yesterday I complained to the Amazon seller that shipped my ebike motor for not telling me it was being shipped signature required.
> 
> They "fixed it" for me buy having it sent to an access point. I have no idea where that is, but a quick internet search shows the closest one about 9 miles away. UPS would have just re-delivered it today, but the numbfuck decided to help me by sending it somewhere and not telling me where...So brilliant.
> 
> ...


Lol I’ll take it, I can build a bike with it and sell it for 2x the price with only 30 minutes labor


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The good news is, the plowing is done, and I have burritos


you made it sound like a venereal disease.


----------



## lokie (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

lokie said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

What happened to her side boob?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What happened to her side boob?
> View attachment 4809403


Tape


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

lokie said:


>


I'd try it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try it!


It looks like raw ground burger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It looks like raw ground burger.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

We've received a little over 1.6" of rain so far and we are still getting showers today. 48 degrees and not getting much warmer, however the wind has backed off a lot. Got some good sleep last night as opposed to the night before.
Got a 20% off coupon from Ace hardware, good timing to go get some wood to repair the fence. 
Mornin.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It looks like raw ground burger.


...with pink slime added


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try it!


On that note you guys have ketchup flavored potato chips right? Any chance you could hook a brother up? I always wanted to try those


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> On that note you guys have ketchup flavored potato chips right? Any chance you could hook a brother up? I always wanted to try those


All dressed are better


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2021)

Fucking homemade edibles . I crossed the line !






ok ok ,I’m not “a cloud of terrifying thoughts “ back to making the banana bread .


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Still not buying an I phone.








Mobile Phone Interactive Toy - Alandrin


100% Money Back Guarantee. Regular version can only be operated manuall Upgraded version can be operated manually or remotely by the mobile app! We recommend buying the upgraded version, which is the same as the video MULTIPLE WAYS TO PLAYEXPERIENCE UNPRECEDENTED FEELING WITH YOUR FINGERS! Won...




www.alandrine.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still not buying an I phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not either, screw Iphones.....over priced pos....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

Finally got those kingpin spindals done.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still not buying an I phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a phone..... it's a I touch


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Finally got those kingpin spindals done.......


Oh the jeep candy that's been getting dropped off......almost done for this time


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the jeep candy that's been getting dropped off......almost done for this time


cool..

these spindals came off a 62 bug, the customer brought them to me, asks me "are these spindals supposed to move up and down like this",

I'm like noooo....they need to be rebuilt....

can you do them...

yep...easiest $150 I've ever made......plus parts of course...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2021)

Came home to no water yesterday.. My my pump it's self is froze or my points are bad.. So some time today I've got to climb down into my well pit and put a space heater in place .. Somewhere it's out of the way incase of a line blowing out


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Fucking homemade edibles . I crossed the line !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that happens it's a lot quicker to take 25mg of Benadryl. Enjoy the banana bread.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If that happens it's a lot quicker to take 25mg of Benadryl. Enjoy the banana bread.


Damn, every time I've exceeded my dosage I've been too blitzed to remember the Benadryl trick & just have to ride it out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, every time I've exceeded my dosage I've been too blitzed to remember the Benadryl trick & just have to ride it out.


Does it really work or just knock you out?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, every time I've exceeded my dosage I've been too blitzed to remember the Benadryl trick & just have to ride it out.


I usually take 1 before I take any edible or smoke new crop weed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Amazing what’s hidden in the deep





__





There’s a new whale species in the Gulf. Unfortunately, it’s already teetering on extinction | Environment | nola.com






www.nola.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Amazing what’s hidden in the deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look on the bright side, if we keep up our idiocy surrounding covid and science we may go extinct before it. Which would probably save a number of other species too. (tongue in cheek)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2021)

​


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol wtf? A home with a dungeon?


Theres a guy named Jamelski that took The Torture Never Stops by Zappa too literally. He built a dungeon in his home and kidnapped women and kept them there. He would then free them after he kept them awhile. This went on for years. He was also known to bring them out in public with him. He would take his victims to the mall and to the local bowling alley.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2021)

kinetic said:


> Theres a guy named Jamelski that took The Torture Never Stops by Zappa too literally. He built a dungeon in his home and kidnapped women and kept them there. He would then free them after he kept them awhile. This went on for years. He was also known to bring them out in public with him. He would take his victims to the mall and to the local bowling alley.


Lol...ever heard of Elephant Butte, New Mexico?

David Parker Ray...the toy box killer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If that happens it's a lot quicker to take 25mg of Benadryl. Enjoy the banana bread.


The banana bread is loaded also ,recipe to follow . Going through all the canna flour,sugar,butter ,chocolate & tincture to make room for the fresh run.

Thanx for tip ! I’m going to include those w/ instructions in all the baked goods care packages going out to friends ,family & some lucky homeless .
We are going heavy handed w/the canna they will needed it


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2021)

Gotcha covered, aviamigo.
(my front yard some days ago)


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4810653


They don't want to show a murder in progress.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> They don't want to show a murder in progress.


They conspire though


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> They don't want to show a murder in progress.


Raven's hatch the conspiracy it's crows that murder


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They conspire though


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4810653
> 
> Gotcha covered, aviamigo.
> (my front yard some days ago)
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Raven's hatch the conspiracy...


that's such an unkindness


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4810695





BarnBuster said:


> that's such an unkindness


They do have history in subterfuge.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> that's such an unkindness


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2021)

I always have a raven escort. Take that as you will.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


No conspiracy involved.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I always have a raven escort. Take that as you will.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

Speaking of ravens this is Leucy Liu the odd brown you see on her is because she's leucistic. Before I began supplemental feeding those areas were pure white and she was being driven off to die. Now they don't particularly like her but they tolerate her because she blends in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4810654


This dude wasn't hanging around the neighborhood I hope.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of ravens this is Leucy Liu the odd brown you see on her is because she's leucistic. Before I began supplemental feeding those areas were pure white and she was being driven off to die. Now they don't particularly like her but they tolerate her because she blends in.
> View attachment 4810726


Wow that's cool, always wanted a Raven.

Huginn and Muninn are on American Gods


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Wow that's cool, always wanted a Raven.
> 
> Huginn and Muninn are on American Gods


I had a set of twins. I called them Hunin and Munin. They never left each others sides. I don't think they lasted a full season. Then you see one like Leucy live 2. I'm glad they come around for food.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

uh oh @Laughing Grass you better get on this situation 








No income, 2,000 mouths to feed: Lockdown squeezes Greek zoo


ATHENS, Greece (AP) — It's feeding time at Greece's only zoo, and a capuchin monkey grabs as many mandarins as it can — even tucking one into his long, supple tail...




apnews.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2021)

5:18am. Woke up around 4:55, tried to go back to sleep. Maybe it’ll happen in a bit, but not right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> uh oh @Laughing Grass you better get on this situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don’t think I could eat that manny


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Some of you may know about my brother in law (my sister's husband) and his bout with stage 4 colon cancer.
> Well, Wednesday he went in for his surgery, 12 hours. Wow. From what I was told the surgery went well. It was the hours after coming out of surgery that were bad. I can only assume the anesthesia fucked with him as he was coming out of it. I'm sure @curious2garden knows.
> 
> So even though the surgery went well, my fingers are still crossed. I would love to brag to everyone that I know a stage 4 cancer survivor!
> ...


Small update. 
My brother in law is doing good. He's back home as of Wednesday. 

Fuck cancer 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Small update.
> My brother in law is doing good. He's back home as of Wednesday.
> 
> Fuck cancer
> ...


Good to hear bud! 

Fuck cancer!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Small update.
> My brother in law is doing good. He's back home as of Wednesday.
> 
> Fuck cancer
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t think I could eat that manny


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

8° I guess I'll put my thermals on to bbq


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

My fire pit is done, I think I'll make one out of retaining wall blocks. I know those won't rust away.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 8° I guess I'll put my thermals on to bbq


It was 40 here when I drug the dogs about. I still put my 'thermals' on LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It was 40 here when I drug the dogs about. I still put my 'thermals' on LOL


LOL I busted my ass on some ice. I aimed for the snow and almost made it. No brats where injured in the accident.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I busted my ass on some ice. I aimed for the snow and almost made it. No brats where injured in the accident.


By brats do you mean children or sausage? Possibly both?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> By brats do you mean children or sausage? Possibly both?


LOL sausage is good......the kids are good too. Well I don't know about good.......but uninjured.......nevermind he just wiped out on the bouncy ball thing. lol he's good


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL sausage is good......the kids are good too. Well I don't know about good.......but uninjured.......nevermind he just wiped out on the bouncy ball thing. lol he's good


I am so glad those days are over, lots of work!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I am so glad those days are over, lots of work!


They were fun though, until they weren't 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL sausage is good......the kids are good too. Well I don't know about good.......but uninjured.......nevermind he just wiped out on the bouncy ball thing. lol he's good


My son loves his bouncy ball especially when he is naked lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 31, 2021)

*Road Trip.*

This trip was a surgical strike on Asheville NC. Population: 91,560.





cut/paste

We stayed at the Indigo Hotel downtown.






For personal attitude reasons I would not return to this hotel. Your stay may differ from my own.
In fairness, it has clean uptodate room amenities and they have a small bar and eatery in the lobby. They also allow pets for a $75 fee.

We started the day with breakfast at 5 Points Restaurant.


Eggs, Bacon, Sausage, Biscuits and gravy and Belgian waffles. Covid conscious, every other seat was blocked off and mask were worn by staff and guests while not eating. There was a short wait outside (2 min ?) while waiting for a booth to become available.
Good food and good service. 

First stop the Arboretum.






Beautifully manicured and landscaped to compliment the natural environment.
The temp never got above 30 yesterday so it was not as colorful as spring is, however still well worth the time to explore.


This shed with an earthen roof covering looked interesting. There were several other buildings that had plants, mostly what looked like weeds, growing on them.



Next Biltmore Winery.





cut/paste

The tasting tours were booked up with no openings available.
At $70 per guest it is not likely that we will return for later opportunities.

Still worth the time to drive around the grounds. A very beautiful place to visit.

Zinfandel for me and Merlot for the madam.


By dinnertime the snow had picked up pace.


For dinner it was Luella's BBQ.






cut/paste

Usually the order is nothing like the picture. Not so at Luella's. The presentation was as good as the quality of the BBQ.
The Brisket, Pulled Pork and Smoked Turkey were top shelf. The sides not so much. They were not memorable. 
The Sauce was good but must be in short supply. Even asking for added BBQ sauce they were hesitant to let go of more.


Asheville covid has strange properties.



The city has identified covid on the SW corner of this street.


Not on this corner or the diagonal corner either. The SE corner has no signage so must be a "safezone"?


I'm guessing the dating scene must be difficult during trying times. This graffiti was tagged on the backside of a telephone pole.



This trip was enjoyable and we will be making a return trip to Asheville. 
There is much to do there and a season change will make everything look so much different.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2021)

I guess weed is expensive in S Carolina, 5K a pound?








Two Lexington County drug busts net almost 100 lbs. of marijuana, police say


One of the two busts, by the Lexington County Sheriff’s Department, brought in what was estimated to be almost half a million dollars worth of marijuana.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess weed is expensive in S Carolina, 5K a pound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They wish! They are probably looking at gram prices at the dispensary,


More snow for the next few days, with 12-18 inches by the time it's done Wednesday morning, they are saying. I didn't even leave the house today except to throw some bread to the crows and some scraps to my nightly visiting fox.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 31, 2021)

You ever...
... make a batch of brownies and be smoking at the same time which causes the munchies which in turn starts a vicious chain reaction causing you to eat all the brownies?


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> You ever...
> ... make a batch of brownies and be smoking at the same time which causes the munchies which in turn starts a vicious chain reaction causing you to eat all the brownies?


Good luck.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good luck.


Ya. So far everything is funny as hell


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm goin to the bathroom to read




Elvis Presley's last words


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

As seen behind the Chinese restaurant. wtaf is in that container?!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 1, 2021)

Alzheimer’s Prediction May Be Found in Writing Tests (Published 2021)


IBM researchers trained artificial intelligence to pick up hints of changes in language ahead of the onset of neurological diseases.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> As seen behind the Chinese restaurant. wtaf is in that container?!
> 
> View attachment 4812956


cookin' a batch of pruno


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2021)

If any of you people are into girl scout cookies.. the actual cookies.. https://www.girlscoutsnyc.org/en/whatgirlsdo/gs-troop-6000.html. buy from them if you can. It's a full girl scout troop of girls living in shelters


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 1, 2021)

SpaceX getting shit done .


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> If any of you people are into girl scout cookies.. the actual cookies.. https://www.girlscoutsnyc.org/en/whatgirlsdo/gs-troop-6000.html. buy from them if you can. It's a full girl scout troop of girls living in shelters


..and if you just donate without taking the cookies, it's a win win for the girls. There's a link set up to do that on the page.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2021)

Sundown today.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2021)

@Laughing Grass @DarkWeb

I got some you stingy canidian cunts wouldn't hook me up so I pulled some strings with my Alexander Keith's bootlegger.

I'm going to tell you a secret. You get a 26 oz can of whole peeled tomatoes. 6-10 jalepenos, 1 onion, 1 teaspoon of minced garlic, and half a bundle of cilantro. Throw that shit in a blender. Then dip these bad boys in what comes out 

It's like a party in your mouth and everybody is cumming.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> @Laughing Grass @DarkWeb
> 
> I got some you stingy canidian cunts wouldn't hook me up so I pulled some strings with my Alexander Keith's bootlegger.
> 
> ...


I'm not Canadian jackass.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not Canadian jackass.


Then how you know they're better than ketchup flavor


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess weed is expensive in S Carolina, 5K a pound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines 500 more, well actually with exchange rate it’s probably the same lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not Canadian jackass.


That’s exactly what a Canadian would say


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Then how you know they're better than ketchup flavor


I'm close with a few....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s exactly what a Canadian would say


sans the jackass part


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2021)

Ordered a new fire pit last night, mine is done.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ordered a new fire pit last night, mine is done.
> View attachment 4813922


Nice, How big, how much and where?


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, How big, how much and where?





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M9B0FLB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2021)

Democratic Senators to Push Cannabis Reform Measures in the Coming Months | The Motley Fool


Three notable senators, including majority leader Chuck Schumer, are behind the initiative.




www.fool.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> On that note you guys have ketchup flavored potato chips right? Any chance you could hook a brother up? I always wanted to try those


There's a new kid in town.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry for the pun, but *Simulated flavor* in ketchup chips?

"Red" flag.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry for the pun, but *Simulated flavor* in ketchup chips?
> 
> "Red" flag.


*flavour*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *flavour*


Canadians are so cute.

Color
*Go*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Canadians are so cute.
> 
> Color
> *Go*


Are not!

Wanna buy a vowel?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are not!
> 
> Wanna buy a vowel?


I'll take a "U" Alexus


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll take a "U" Alexus


I stopped using u in color after taking html and desktop publishing classes. Flavour still gets a u.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Sunup in the desert.



This high cloud shows two sets of gravity ripples. Ten minutes later, the same cloud was irregular and chaotic. Note moon.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

HA


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 3, 2021)

Gets good around the minute mark


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2021)

Bad capacitors on a Mac power supply unit. I'm debating on repair or replacement of PSU. I hate soldering.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Don’t you want to kiss her face?


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4815107
> Bad capacitors on a Mac power supply unit. I'm debating on repair or replacement of PSU. I hate soldering.


I'm the same


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Random jibber jabber thread. Okay let me get started. The reason you cannot feel the Earth spinning is because it's not spinning. It never was spinning to begin with. And we never evolved from fish or monkeys or apes for that matter. And Water always finds its level, 70% percent of the Earth is covered in water and none of it is bent water. Because water always finds it's level so it couldn't possibly be bent. And that's what I see with my eyes. It's not a belief or a religion. Water always finds its level I can see it with my eyes and I know 70% percent of the Earth is covered in level water. Oh and water doesn't stick to a spinning sphere it's impossible for water to stick to a sphere without dripping off. And I like weed, weed cures cancer and it gives you the munchies and I like dogs and cats And I like rollitup because there is lots of nice friendly growers here and I could go on all night but I think that's a good jibber jabber it's just my 2 cents on the jibber jabber thread


 bent water eh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Random jibber jabber thread. Okay let me get started. The reason you cannot feel the Earth spinning is because it's not spinning. It never was spinning to begin with. And we never evolved from fish or monkeys or apes for that matter. And Water always finds its level, 70% percent of the Earth is covered in water and none of it is bent water. Because water always finds it's level so it couldn't possibly be bent. And that's what I see with my eyes. It's not a belief or a religion. Water always finds its level I can see it with my eyes and I know 70% percent of the Earth is covered in level water. Oh and water doesn't stick to a spinning sphere it's impossible for water to stick to a sphere without dripping off. And I like weed, weed cures cancer and it gives you the munchies and I like dogs and cats And I like rollitup because there is lots of nice friendly growers here and I could go on all night but I think that's a good jibber jabber it's just my 2 cents on the jibber jabber thread


My wise friend said cats are proof the earth isn’t flat. If it were they’d have pushed everything off by now. Or something like that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> bent water eh.


Bent something.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Yeah that's what I mean dude. Water cannot be bent. And when I look at water it's always level and 70% of the earth is covered in level water


I've seen snorkels bend water.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I've seen snorkels bend water.


Light bends water right? Oh wait, I’m high. Doesn’t matter. It’s a moot point.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)

peace


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> My wise friend said if the earth was a ball dogs would of chewed it up by now


Of course.

The eight decimal orders of magnitude in scale are totally unimportant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t you want to kiss her face?View attachment 4815111View attachment 4815112View attachment 4815110


That sweater is awesome.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sweater is awesome.


She needs a new one, she wears the shit out of it.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I think you should research how a fish eye lens works dude, it makes the horizon seem bent


lmfao


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I've never seen light making water bend, it sounds pretty cool though lol. I always thought water makes light bend not the other way around


Either way, who cares? It’s all cool.

100%


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I thought about some more random jibber jabber to talk about, Death is an illusion and we live forever. The body is just a vessel that our soul operates, just like when you jump in a car and drive it, that doesn't make you the car. You are just the operator of the car. it's the same for your body. You are the operator of your body.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> She needs a new one, she wears the shit out of it.


it's not too hot for her?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> it's all cool dude, it's just the random jibber jabber thread where we all talk about random jibber jabber. I am having bangers and mash for dinner what are you having dude?


Don’t know dude. It’s the afternoon here. Sounds good, enjoy.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> it's all cool dude, it's just the random jibber jabber thread where we all talk about random jibber jabber. I am having bangers and mash for dinner what are you having dude?


Specific (in this case fact-denying) jabber is not covered.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's not too hot for her?


Noooo she loves it. Short hair, she’d live in a blanket pile if you’d let her.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

I feel like it’s Saturday


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

It’s true I am


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Nvm the troll: look what just roared by!


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Imagine if that bomber had to account for curvature. It would have to dip it's nose but they don't. They fly level and straight for thousands of miles


Flat-earth delusion confirmed.
Hostility to evolution confirmed.
Troll status beyond argument.
I’m done with this troll puppet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nvm the troll: look what just roared by!
> 
> View attachment 4815149


I thought those were retired.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought those were retired.


No; they are in active service. The replacement B-21 hasn’t flown yet.

Of the three USAF heavy bombers, only the B-52 and the B-2 are nuclear-capable.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2021)

All dressed ruffles are sold in most American stores they even say Canada’s favorite on the bag

which is a bullshit lie because ketchup chips are much better


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> You guys need to understand this. The best camera on the market cannot compare to the human eye. The human vision is better than any camera on the market. But you want me to believe the human eye doesn't have a designer or a creator? C'mon guys think about it. Take all of the time you need


Go away. We deal with trolls all the time, you’re not impressing anyone. You’re actually quite bad at this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2021)

sunni said:


> All dressed ruffles are sold in most American stores they even say Canada’s favorite on the bag
> 
> which is a bullshit lie because ketchup chips are much better


Is that your favorite chip all together? French Onion Sun Chips for the win, personally!

I love some salt and malt vinegar kettle chips too!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No; they are in active service. The replacement B-21 hasn’t flown yet.
> 
> Of the three USAF heavy bombers, only the B-52 and the B-2 are nuclear-capable.


my bad I thought it was a stealth fighter


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

sunni said:


> All dressed ruffles are sold in most American stores they even say Canada’s favorite on the bag
> 
> which is a bullshit lie because ketchup chips are much better


do they spell it favourite?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my bad I thought it was a stealth fighter


Which is itself a misnomer. The Nighthawk is a tactical (light) bomber. It couldn’t survive a dogfight with a Sabre.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Why the hell would I want to troll you dude, I don't even know you. I am saying you are loved and you are important. What's wrong with that? Enjoy the love don't fight it


Just stop. You’re terrible at this


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Is that your favorite chip all together? French Onion Sun Chips for the win, personally!
> 
> I love some salt and malt vinegar kettle chips too!


Ketchup is my favorite chip ever however they are sold including cow breastmilk so I haven’t had them in about 9 years 

thatalso said I don’t really eat chips either I can’t remember the last time I did
Salt n vinegar would be a third
All dressed definitely second but I can’t say I remember eating those lately either 


basically I don’t eat chipsmaybe my word shouldn’t be taken haha


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

he really is bad.....real bad


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Why the hell would I want to troll you dude, I don't even know you. I am saying you are loved and you are important. What's wrong with that? Enjoy the love don't fight it


Dude it’s random jibber like we come on and talk to our friends randomly 
Not spout off all yojr random ideas


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do they spell it favourite?


Nope I know right would’ve been better that way


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

The Spirit passed overhead again! A mile behind a -135.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I just want to say that all Humans are equal and if you think you have any rights over anyone else then that is just your Ego talking


Go Away


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> But have you ever seen water bend around the outside of a snorkel? Because they say water bends around the outside of a sphere.


Static electricity bends water as does a balloon, do you mean the atomic thinymagingy, water bends my son, ask Bruce Lee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Which is itself a misnomer. The Nighthawk is a tactical (light) bomber. It couldn’t survive a dogfight with a Sabre.


This sabre?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This sabre?


Yes! As fast as the -117 and more maneuverable.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> So let me get this straight a 4k Camera has a Creator and a designer but the human eye has no creator or designer. But yet the human eye has better vision than a 4k Camera. did you know that?


Dude ffs


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I just want to say that all Humans are equal and if you think you have any rights over anyone else then that is just your Ego talking


go play in the street or highway or something.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yes! As fast as the -117 and more maneuverable.


That's one of the airplanes that the snowbirds use, that and the tudor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Random jibber jabber thread. Okay let me get started. The reason you cannot feel the Earth spinning is because it's not spinning. It never was spinning to begin with. And we never evolved from fish or monkeys or apes for that matter. And Water always finds its level, 70% percent of the Earth is covered in water and none of it is bent water. Because water always finds it's level so it couldn't possibly be bent. And that's what I see with my eyes. It's not a belief or a religion. Water always finds its level I can see it with my eyes and I know 70% percent of the Earth is covered in level water. Oh and water doesn't stick to a spinning sphere it's impossible for water to stick to a sphere without dripping off. And I like weed, weed cures cancer and it gives you the munchies and I like dogs and cats And I like rollitup because there is lots of nice friendly growers here and I could go on all night but I think that's a good jibber jabber it's just my 2 cents on the jibber jabber thread


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's one of the airplanes that the snowbirds use, that and the tudor.


In ‘03 I was riding across southern Ontario. (I stopped in Sudbury that morning. Hung out for 30 minutes with some nickel workers on strike.) A pair of twin-jet fighters or trainers were doing their thing. I pulled off the highway to watch. One made a low pass over me while I waved. The pilot wagged his (?) wings. I figure I cost the RCAF about $100 in fuel that day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Water can bend as much as you like but in the real world large bodies of water do Not curve. Water seeks to find it's level and that's what I observe. I d





EricHansen said:


> Water can bend as much as you like but in the real world large bodies of water do Not curve. Water seeks to find it's level and that's what I observe. I don't know about you but if you observe bent water then you might want to get a check up at specsavers sir


WATER BENDS, READ UP ON IT FFS, ALL ENERGY BENDS,
My spectacles are fine, Black holes, .gravity light, matter, llight travels at 186k a.second,.light cannot escape a black hole, space bends, please leave your water cannot bend where it belongs in kindergarten, I was going to get my Shut idiots the the **** up" book then one word came to.me............… IGNORE


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Random jibber jabber thread. Okay let me get started.


Stop, go back to the right thread.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Damn my cat just puked.
TMI?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

OH NO THE DOG JUST ATE IT!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> OH NO THE DOG JUST ATE IT!!!!!


Maybe that stuff should stay in my head?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Random jibber jabber thread. Okay let me get started. The reason you cannot feel the Earth spinning is because it's not spinning. It never was spinning to begin with. And we never evolved from fish or monkeys or apes for that matter. And Water always finds its level, 70% percent of the Earth is covered in water and none of it is bent water. Because water always finds it's level so it couldn't possibly be bent. And that's what I see with my eyes. It's not a belief or a religion. Water always finds its level I can see it with my eyes and I know 70% percent of the Earth is covered in level water. Oh and water doesn't stick to a spinning sphere it's impossible for water to stick to a sphere without dripping off. And I like weed, weed cures cancer and it gives you the munchies and I like dogs and cats And I like rollitup because there is lots of nice friendly growers here and I could go on all night but I think that's a good jibber jabber it's just my 2 cents on the jibber jabber thread


There are several flat earth threads available on this forum - try the search function & quit dragging that into sensible discussions.

Thank you.
GWN


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> OH NO THE DOG JUST ATE IT!!!!!


eewwww...lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Maybe that stuff should stay in my head?


How much for the dog?


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4815294


Gemini?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> But have you ever seen water bend around the outside of a snorkel? Because they say water bends around the outside of a sphere.


Water doesn't bend it is not a solid. It flows.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Gemini?


U-2.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Specific (in this case fact-denying) jabber is not covered.


Bernoulli's?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bernoulli's?


I would Venturi a guess that that is covered.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Water doesn't bend it is not a solid. It flows.


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> How much for the dog?


The one with the waggly tail?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> How much for the dog?


My wife comes with her. Want to reconsider?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> The one with the waggly tail?


My mind went to Blues Bros.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Does she know that


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Water doesn't bend it is not a solid. It flows.


Ice Rocks














I'll drink to that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I think you should research how a fish eye lens works dude, it makes the horizon seem bent


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

sunni said:


> Ketchup is my favorite chip ever however they are sold including cow breastmilk so I haven’t had them in about 9 years
> 
> thatalso said I don’t really eat chips either I can’t remember the last time I did
> Salt n vinegar would be a third
> ...


But ketchup and salt n vinegar together isn't better


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ice Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a bunch of these


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ice Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it with Jager one time. The bottom melted out instantly


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I tried it with Jager one time. The bottom melted out instantly


"Cool Shooters" ftw! They work.....I can attest


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Does she know that


Not yet. I gotta hear the offer before I tell her the dog is leaving.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Got video got to see this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Get video


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got video got to see this


Right! Good idea, evidence.

Oh wait, maybe I’ll be the one sent packing


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Right! Good idea, evidence.
> 
> Oh wait, maybe I’ll be the one sent packing


You can come here, just don't forget the dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Free to a so so home one old man if I would ever even think of it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Food mmmy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

Even better food I did not haft to cook taste even better


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice it's snowing


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In ‘03 I was riding across southern Ontario. (I stopped in Sudbury that morning. Hung out for 30 minutes with some nickel workers on strike.) A pair of twin-jet fighters or trainers were doing their thing. I pulled off the highway to watch. One made a low pass over me while I waved. The pilot wagged his (?) wings. I figure I cost the RCAF about $100 in fuel that day.


 that gave me a little boost of national pride.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2021)

If you're a WalMart shopper, our local had most of the hand sanitizers discounted ((80%(!) Ethanol, 12 oz for $.52)) so you may want to check your stores.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> If you're a WalMart shopper, our local had most of the hand sanitizers discounted ((80%(!) Ethanol, 12 oz for $.52)) so you may want to check your stores.


That's $6.93 for 1 gal of 100% EtOH! (if you redistilled it)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That's $6.93 for 1 gal of 100% EtOH! (if you redistilled it)


I was going to call @cannabineer in but I see he saw it


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to call @cannabineer in but I see he saw it


Gonna have to look tomorrow!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Gonna have to look tomorrow!


Guess where I'm going tomorrow


----------



## Moldy (Feb 4, 2021)

__





Patty Hearst kidnapped by the Symbionese Liberation Army


On February 4, 1974, Patty Hearst, the 19-year-old granddaughter of newspaper publisher William Randolph Hearst, is kidnapped from her apartment in Berkeley,




www.history.com


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I just want to say that you cannot make stupid people smart.


Thank you for coming out. That took guts.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> I just want to say that you cannot make stupid people smart. They will always be stupid. I have nothing else to say here.


Quitter. Don't be so lazy.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 4, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> it takes guts to speak the truth to people who are living a lie too!


There's an old saying you can't teach an old dog new tricks, how old are you sir, not mentally but in physical years.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Quitter. Don't be so lazy.


Looks like Elvis has left the building.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2021)

The whole article is a good read. But the bit under the third set of big quote marks (water boatman) is very T&T.









BBC Earth | Home


Welcome to BBC Earth, a place to explore the natural world through awe-inspiring documentaries, podcasts, stories and more.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> If you're a WalMart shopper, our local had most of the hand sanitizers discounted ((80%(!) Ethanol, 12 oz for $.52)) so you may want to check your stores.


The last time I was at walmart there was hand sanitizer EVERYWHERE. 
Looks like they ramped up production then ran out of warehouse space. 


curious2garden said:


> Guess where I'm going tomorrow


Me too! 
Maybe they'll have rubbing alcohol again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2021)

what the...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> what the...


Awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> The last time I was at walmart there was hand sanitizer EVERYWHERE.
> Looks like they ramped up production then ran out of warehouse space.
> 
> Me too!
> Maybe they'll have rubbing alcohol again.


I haven't seen the 91% iso in at least 8 months


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The whole article is a good read. But the bit under the third set of big quote marks (water boatman) is very T&T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought winking at pretty girls was the key to dating


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't seen the 91% iso in at least 8 months


They had that at WM too, on sale, 500ml @1.48. Also qts don't remember price but around $3.00 maybe? 70% ISO gal were $10. The EtOH had a lot of additives, glycerin, aloe, propylene glycol, h202. I bought 6 bottles of this "Spirytus Grain Rectified Spirit 192 proof" @$17 per at the beginning of last year when my bourbon place had free shipping.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Singlemalt said:


> I haven't seen the 91% iso in at least 8 months


I haven't been to a walmart in at least two years


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't seen the 91% iso in at least 8 months


My store had full shelves of it today


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2021)

WTF?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 5, 2021)

I have visitors. A mother and her yearling.that's the yearling up close munching on some grass in the Sun. Probably hoping for spring a lot more than me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2021)

Little button buck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2021)

This week's Omegle Bars was so well crafted - great beats, awesome lyrics, schemes, and energy. If you need a smile today, and I know I did, this could be just the thing to make that happen. Enjoy!








@shrxhky420 @srh88 @Bobby schmeckle @Gary Goodson @neosapien


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> This week's Omegle Bars was so well crafted - great beats, awesome lyrics, schemes, and energy. If you need a smile today, and I know I did, this could be just the thing to make that happen. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was great! 
I ended up watching several more. 

Loved the crazy chick in this one:


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks, that was great!
> I ended up watching several more.
> 
> Loved the crazy chick in this one:


Uh-oh, looks like you caught the H. Mack bug. His shit is additive. I love that mime actress chick, she was so cute and entertaining. He runs across the craziest people, and always makes it work. Glad you enjoyed that


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Uh-oh, looks like you caught the H. Mack bug. His shit is additive. I love that mime actress chick, she was so cute and entertaining. He runs across the craziest people, and always makes it work. Glad you enjoyed that


Dood this is my life. If this shit makes money Ill start a pod cast, but I'll need people like you to like v and subscribei


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Dood this is my life. If this shit makes money Ill start a pod cast, but I'll need people like you to like v and subscribei


You freestyle? That is awesome. I'll sub to your podcast, fo sho. Even if you just sit there and play with yourself, I'll support it. I got choo, bra...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2021)

@Chunky Stool 

Here's two of the weirdest people I've seen him run across - puppet world (fucking creepy), and the humpus (a sex toy from a nutty UK inventor)


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 6, 2021)

RIP Chris P


----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357691913906888712


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357691913906888712


Ouch!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357691913906888712


What are the odds? Lol fucking guy went down pretty hard too. Lol. Ouch!

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> This week's Omegle Bars was so well crafted - great beats, awesome lyrics, schemes, and energy. If you need a smile today, and I know I did, this could be just the thing to make that happen. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly think I like the Omegle bars content more than when he was walking around pre-covid. The surprise and randomness just makes it that much more wholesome. Definitely makes Fridays that much more enjoyable.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357691913906888712


Shouldn't have been standing there


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> What are the odds? Lol fucking guy went down pretty hard too. Lol. Ouch!
> 
> SH420


Dude was a fucking drama queen. 

That flop was NBA quality...


----------



## DementiaX (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 6, 2021)

She's gonna be a gardner for sure


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2021)

DementiaX said:


>


a rather anticlimactic first post ...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> This week's Omegle Bars was so well crafted - great beats, awesome lyrics, schemes, and energy. If you need a smile today, and I know I did, this could be just the thing to make that happen. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever hear this? I can't get into him really but he gets into this one


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Ever hear this? I can't get into him really but he gets into this one


Yep, I listened to those first 2 albums to death. LOVE Lil Dicky, great lyrics, schemes and cadences, even if you don't dig his school yard humor (which I do). I think this one is a great concept done very well. Original, check it -


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, I listened to those first 2 albums to death. LOVE Lil Dicky, great lyrics, schemes and cadences, even if you don't dig his school yard humor (which I do). I think this one is a great concept done very well. Original, check it -


That songs real funny too. My pandora plays 3 of his songs. That one.. Bruh and professional rapper. He's a funny dude.

I'm more into the weird underground shit though


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> That songs real funny too. My pandora plays 3 of his songs. That one.. Bruh and professional rapper. He's a funny dude.
> 
> I'm more into the weird underground shit though


Nice tune, cool lyrics, killer beat. I've heard a couple songs from these dudes, but I should download their discography and listen through it. Thanks for the reco.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice tune, cool lyrics, killer beat. I've heard a couple songs from these dudes, but I should download their discography and listen through it. Thanks for the reco.


It's all angry shit lol. It's just a bunch of underground rappers on tracks.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice tune, cool lyrics, killer beat. I've heard a couple songs from these dudes, but I should download their discography and listen through it. Thanks for the reco.



Kara got me this record. Easily best hip hop album of 2020.. no question about it


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4818158
> Kara got me this record. Easily best hip hop album of 2020.. no question about it


That was YOU that turned me onto this album! It was awesome, another great reco. Thanks, dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2021)

Tell me you guys don’t sing along to this song every single time the commercial plays


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357691913906888712


Sob that hurt....lol


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have visitors. A mother and her yearling.View attachment 4817209that's the yearling up close munching on some grass in the Sun. Probably hoping for spring a lot more than me.View attachment 4817210


These dogs of yours look hopeless at chasing burglars away!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

ANC said:


> These dogs of yours look hopeless at chasing burglars away!


Your dogs are better at that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't pull a lions tail.

J/S


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm pretty sure I wouldn't pull a lions tail.
> 
> J/S


Me neither but we are not SA!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

It's snowing....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing....


It's going to be another beautiful sunny day here. I'm thinking about another picnic with the dogs but I really need to put in the new power supply and order a new regulator.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 7, 2021)

The ninja power blender is a life changer !!


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2021)

Andy Reid's mask looks like this:


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2021)

@Gary Goodson ....where are the cowboys tonight


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson ....where are the cowboys tonight


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2021)

Amazon no longer offers the ability to comment on product reviews. That sux, that was one of my fav places to troll. It is frustrating to see an idiotic review and not be able to bash it. The worst part is they _deleted_ all of the comments on product reviews, so years of some of my best work are gone. Fuckin' Bezos


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Amazon no longer offers the ability to comment on product reviews. That sux, that was one of my fav places to troll. It is frustrating to see an idiotic review and not be able to bash it. The worst part is they _deleted_ all of the comments on product reviews, so years of some of my best work are gone. Fuckin' Bezos


In Beezos defense it was probably the FNG.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 8, 2021)

And on the topic of billionaires Musk just put his money where his mouth was and bought 1.5 billion in Bitcoin says Tesla will accept it as payment moving forward.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Marijuana concentrate sales up 40% as more consumers turn to the product category


Sales of marijuana concentrates shot up more than 40% in 2020 and accounted for a larger share of the overall cannabis market.



mjbizdaily.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 8, 2021)

I would like to buy a boat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

The 2" is now going to be 3" to 5"


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The 2" is now going to be 3" to 5"


 scratching head.. 
Inches in Snow? 
Or
Inches in penis?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerfischer said:


> scratching head..
> Inches in Snow?
> Or
> Inches in penis?


Snow.....get your head out of the gutter


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome back to eastern Winters of the 20th Century.

And fuck El Nino, La Nina and anybody else responsible.

Nothing like working 2 hours to get out of your driveway.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4820768
> 
> Welcome back to eastern Winters of the 20th Century.
> 
> ...


That's so pretty to look at


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

Cool weird cloud/contrail interactions


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

He’s alive and in there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4820990
> He’s alive and in there.


Very nice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4820990
> He’s alive and in there.


Why is the sand brown?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Very nice.


Yeah, big fuckin snail


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why is the sand brown?


It’s wet? And this is near an estuary


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, big fuckin snail
> 
> View attachment 4820992


Very cool. These piles wash up after storms down around Marco island. I’m making it a bucket list to take my bucket down there and sort for days.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Very cool. These piles wash up after storms down around Marco island. I’m making it a bucket list to take my bucket down there and sort for days.
> View attachment 4820994


Yeah that’s super cool. Y’all have some cool stuff down there that we don’t. If I lived in Florida, I’d own a coral business and just deplete the reefs in the keys...lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah that’s super cool. Y’all have some cool stuff down there that we don’t. If I lived in Florida, I’d own a coral business and just deplete the reefs in the keys...lol


You like?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why is the sand brown?


It’s how Meta saves on tp


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s how Meta saves on tp


Hey, I dig a proper cat hole. 6-8 inches deep at least...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You like?
> 
> View attachment 4820997


I’m all for it except I dunno how I feel about geared hub motors. I know they have more torque than direct drive, but I haven’t found one that’s rated above 750w. I’m more into direct drive hub motors, they’re pretty bullet proof. And I’m REALLY excited to try out a high powered mid drive motor soon.

I know. I’m a dork


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Cool weird cloud/contrail interactions
> 
> View attachment 4820963


Skyworms, piperazine will fix that right up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m all for it except I dunno how I feel about geared hub motors. I know they have more torque than direct drive, but I haven’t found one that’s rated above 750w. I’m more into direct drive hub motors, they’re pretty bullet proof. And I’m REALLY excited to try out a high powered mid drive motor soon.
> 
> I know. I’m a dork


Looks good for the beach and toting everything out there. I can ride it up and down big beaches because it’s electric


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Very cool. These piles wash up after storms down around Marco island. I’m making it a bucket list to take my bucket down there and sort for days.
> View attachment 4820994


I thought that was trash at first glance.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

This is adorable


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Looks good for the beach and toting everything out there. I can ride it up and down big beaches because it’s electric


If you’re thinking about buying it, do it! You will absolutely love it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If you’re thinking about buying it, do it! You will absolutely love it.


I am thinking of it.
I gotta call my lawyer at 2


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, big fuckin snail
> 
> View attachment 4820992


Hermit crab?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hermit crab?


It’s just a big ol snail


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2021)

I ask because of the hole in the top of the whorl. typically that is death to the original occupant.
Does it have an operculum?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ask because of the hole in the top of the whorl. typically that is death to the original occupant.
> Does it have an operculum?
> 
> View attachment 4821055


Behind the green door


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

I saw an unusual aircraft today. Google did not help me ID the type. Sorry; no photo.

It was a single-pusher prop design with twin booms behind an ovate cabin. The wing was quite long, straight, slight taper. Aspect ratio and shape are approximated by this glider. Paint was dark gray, possibly gray-green.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I saw an unusual aircraft today. Google did not help me ID the type. Sorry; no photo.
> 
> It was a single-pusher prop design with twin booms behind an ovate cabin. The wing was quite long, straight, slight taper. Aspect ratio and shape are approximated by this glider. Paint was dark gray, possibly gray-green.


Welcome to the land of test where you may only see an airframe once


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Welcome to the land of test where you may only see an airframe once


On a hunch, I added Rutan as a search term. Nope.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I saw an unusual aircraft today. Google did not help me ID the type. Sorry; no photo.
> 
> It was a single-pusher prop design with twin booms behind an ovate cabin. The wing was quite long, straight, slight taper. Aspect ratio and shape are approximated by this glider. Paint was dark gray, possibly gray-green.


The only 2 I can think of are these, but they are a push-pull and pull also.


Cessna 0-2
OV-10 Bronco


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only 2 I can think of are these, but they are a push-pull and pull also.
> View attachment 4821206
> 
> Cessna 0-2
> ...


Aspect ratio much too small.

Oh and I just saw a pair of -16s escorting a -130 trailing a pair of fuel drogues!
(Image shows 35s I think)


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ask because of the hole in the top of the whorl. typically that is death to the original occupant.
> Does it have an operculum?
> 
> View attachment 4821055


Is that the hard door on their foot that they close up? I wasn’t sure, didn’t examine too closely.

But when I picked it up, his foot was out doin it’s thing and then retracted when I turned him over.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Aspect ratio much too small.
> 
> Oh and I just saw a pair of -16s escorting a -130 trailing a pair of fuel drogues!
> (Image shows 18s)


Hard to see but I caught this the other day.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hard to see but I caught this the other day.
> View attachment 4821214


What were they?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What were they?


In the sky......lol I have no idea but I guess they practice refueling over me a lot. I see those and fighters the most.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> On a hunch, I added Rutan as a search term. Nope.


Check around this site: https://www.scaled.com/

They are right there at Mojave


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Check around this site: https://www.scaled.com/
> 
> They are right there at Mojave


No soap. But some more snooping found me the Northrop Grumman Firebird. It had several configurations. What I saw was close but no match to this. I’m guessing I saw a unique variant.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh and I finally pointed the phone right.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh and I finally pointed the phone right.
> 
> View attachment 4821477


When they attach the flexible hose to a KC-135 they call it the Donkey Dick.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> When they attach the flexible hose to a KC-135 they call it the Donkey Dick.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


When they taxi it flops around like it's like it's given name, until it gets enough forward velocity and it starts to level out. The 130's can reel theirs in.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> When they taxi it flops around like it's like it's given name, until it gets enough forward velocity and it starts to level out. The 130's can reel theirs in.


Fuel flows inside the U-joint or is there a hose we cant see?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Check around this site: https://www.scaled.com/
> 
> They are right there at Mojave


You're so wise. They have a very nice site. (not referring to Mojave)


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2021)

The best shell diving I ever did was off Bazaruto island. Cowries galore!


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2021)

another fucking snow day.
barely any snow on the ground, close all the schools but no ones work is closed so now ims tuck without child care again
utterly ridiculous


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2021)

https://www.benzinga.com/markets/cannabis/20/12/18782076/advanced-nutrients-is-racist-ex-employees-sue-cannabis-fertilizer-company interesting anytone read this?


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Fuel flows inside the U-joint or is there a hose we cant see?


I don't know how they work, I've only seen them from a distance.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You're so wise. They have a very nice site. (not referring to Mojave)


Good morning hun, lol just make sure you're not conflating wise with wasting my life looking at shit on the interwebz


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> https://www.benzinga.com/markets/cannabis/20/12/18782076/advanced-nutrients-is-racist-ex-employees-sue-cannabis-fertilizer-company interesting anytone read this?


I had seen that and wondered where he was 1/6.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2021)

smh, but she does have a go fund me for *$16K* now!








Tessica Brown Says She's More Than Just the 'Gorilla Glue Girl'


ET spoke with Tessica Brown, who went viral after posting a video about styling her hair with Gorilla Glue.




www.etonline.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> smh, but she does have a go fund me for *$16K* now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking why would you put all that concentrate in your hair?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Latest Harry Mack Omegle. Of course it's creative with mad skills, blah, blah. But his interaction with this last dude is special - you can tell straight away that there is something a little wrong with the guy, and Harry does an amazing freestyle about Star Wars (Harry loves that shit) and Batman. But then dude reveals that his fiancee just passed away from covid a couple of months ago, and asked Harry to do a heartfelt freestyle about her. He does a beautiful job, and dude just cries the entire time. Gotta admit, I did, too. It really got me. Harry is just a beautiful, caring individual, and it really comes across here. At the end of each video, Harry advertises his merch for sale. But classy as he is, he didn't do that, and instead he just let the video fade to black out of respect. This is a special one, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only got passed this first kids words and I already know this shit is going to be some of is most amazing shit, even Harry knows it! 






SH420


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2021)

im just trashing entire threads i dont have fucking tiem for this childish behavior this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm going to try to build a igloo this weekend......


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> im just trashing entire threads i dont have fucking tiem for this childish behavior this morning


Details please..please expand on childish and behavior.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> im just trashing entire threads i dont have fucking tiem for this childish behavior this morning


You trying to fight in the parking lot sunni?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2021)

@Laughing Grass hows the weather up there? I had to turn on the ac


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass hows the weather up there? I had to turn on the ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was us earlier in the week.......now we have that polar vortex to deal with for bout 5 days


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass hows the weather up there? I had to turn on the ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just mean, what did I ever do to you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

head up, this is US down here currently........



it's been raining all day, so whomever is in the path of this thing.....eeek


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> head up, this is US down here currently........
> 
> View attachment 4823315
> 
> it's been raining all day, so whomever is in the path of this thing.....eeek


It's been spitting snow all day & currently 21 deg F.
Looks like it's gonna drop even more for a week or so. 

I'd like to have a word with whom ever is in charge of this crap.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

and this is My area for the next 10days......check out Saturday thru Tuesday.......



really...... this far south......ahhhh yes....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's been spitting snow all day & currently 21 deg F.
> Looks like it's gonna drop even more for a week or so.
> 
> I'd like to have a word with whom ever is in charge of this crap.


me and you both........


and didn't you get away from stuff like this, not to long ago.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2021)

Need more rain than these little storms.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

The wind chill tonight -30° "not in the mountains"


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's been spitting snow all day & currently 21 deg F.
> Looks like it's gonna drop even more for a week or so.
> 
> I'd like to have a word with whom ever is in charge of this crap.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me and you both........
> 
> 
> and *didn't you get away from stuff like this*, not to long ago.....


I honestly can't complain - this wx is kid shit compared to what we were used to.
It was blowing 60 kt with 70K gust's yesterday where we lived - blowing snow & freezing rain.
FTS!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

Odd desert weather. Yesterday was hazy - a brown turbidity to the lower atmosphere. Not smoke. It looked like dust but there wasn’t enough wind. Maybe displaced city smog. Sunset with mountain shadows.



This photoed poorly; imagine a rim of orange fire against a darker sky.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

Today the wind started up, and it made for wave clouds. Not gravity ripples, but standing lee waves that generated Stratocumulus lenticularis.

To the north, space cheeseburgers.







To the northwest, a star destroyer turned into the Axiom.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> turbidity


I learned a new word today


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> The ninja power blender is a life changer !!


Do tell.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

Charging primary batteries for attack on rebel base Tehachapi!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I learned a new word today


I was going to give you a FIFY altered (adult's only) quote but couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was going to give you a FIFY altered (adult's only) quote but couldn't bring myself to do it.


turbid, not turgid


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I learned a new word today


I read about hair removal cream on here today and you said a new word learned.

Merkin


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> turbid, not turgid


Busted!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh boy....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I read about hair removal cream on here today and you said a new word learned.
> 
> Merkin


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4823607


From a more innocent time


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2021)

Scarey video of that 100 car pileup in Texas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was going to give you a FIFY altered (adult's only) quote but couldn't bring myself to do it.


You're growing as a person 


jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass hows the weather up there? I had to turn on the ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

@DarkWeb how cold is it there?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're growing as a person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-10 °F here what's that about -23°c


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> -10 °F here what's that about -23°c


wow, I suddenly feel better about -14!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wow, I suddenly feel better about -14!


Yeah I was laughing at what you said to GWN.....not at the temp...your still pretty damn cold.

Think warm thoughts lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I was laughing at what you said to GWN.....not at the temp...your still pretty damn cold.
> 
> Think warm thoughts lol


This electric heater is my best friend today. My boots aren't meant for temperatures this cold.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 12, 2021)

I received a scam email saying they have access to my device and cam. That they recorded me jerking off to porn and if I don’t pay up they’ll send the video to all my contacts and post on my social media!

So I recorded myself jerking off into a Dixie cup and sent the vid to them. With the caption “make sure to use this video. It’s better quality.”


----------



## anomalii (Feb 12, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> I received a scam email saying they have access to my device and cam. That they recorded me jerking off to porn and if I don’t pay up they’ll send the video to all my contacts and post on my social media!
> 
> So I recorded myself jerking off into a Dixie cup and sent the vid to them. With the caption “make sure to use this video. It’s better quality.”


Dixie cup? You must have a steady hand and good aim.

I tried it with a 5 gallon bucket and ended up coating the walls, ceiling, floor, and somehow my wife’s vanity mirror.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This electric heater is my best friend today. My boots aren't meant for temperatures this cold.
> 
> View attachment 4823953


How's your heat? I didn't put wood on the fire for 12 hrs and it was 72° this morning. I know sometimes I can feel like a slave to it but these are the days it's worth it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're growing as a person


Have you been peeking?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you been peeking?


I'm so happy I wasn't drinking something when I read that! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> This electric heater is my best friend today. My boots aren't meant for temperatures this cold.
> 
> View attachment 4823953


Is that your new concrete flooring? If so I like it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's your heat? I didn't put wood on the fire for 12 hrs and it was 72° this morning. I know sometimes I can feel like a slave to it but these are the days it's worth it.


heat is good just my feet and hands freezing from the morning walk.

72 is what we keepthe temperature at during the day




curious2garden said:


> Is that your new concrete flooring? If so I like it!


Piece of carpet from the front door so I don’t damage another floor lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4824088


Gonna be 81 later


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

We're headed to a blazing 61, still partly cloudy out there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Gonna be 81 later


Maybe we’ll have a margarita for you lol jk jk


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh well maybe it won’t be 81 lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Maybe we’ll have a margarita for you lol jk jk


Time?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4824088


Don't wanna build a sand castle either. Sand gets in very inconvenient places when you're not wearing your wetsuit


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Time?


At about flips o’clock


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're headed to a blazing 61, still partly cloudy out there.


I just put on long underwear to run the dogs. It's a balmy 48 here right now. I'm adding gloves and a woolen hat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> At about flips o’clock View attachment 4824110


I seriously made the salt this morning. I'll salt the rims in a bit for later tonight.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I seriously made the salt this morning. I'll salt the rims in a bit for later tonight.
> View attachment 4824112


Patron it is


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

Normal Southern California winter...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Normal Southern California winter...
> 
> View attachment 4824143


Mild


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4824148


Judas Priest where are you?!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)

Illinois


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Illinois


eye chi wawa


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 12, 2021)

Wishing I was a snow bird


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't wanna build a sand castle either. Sand gets in very inconvenient places when you're not wearing your wetsuit


I hear you - and "Sex on the beach" ain't all it's cracked up to be either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4824148


Shit a "Red Velvet Cake Blizzard" warning is in effect!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

Lox and bagels. Yum


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Stop with the cake and bagels and croissants and toast and subs and DAMNIT I NEED BREAD!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear you - and "Sex on the beach" ain't all it's cracked up to be either.


Noob


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Stop with the cake and bagels and croissants and toast and subs and DAMNIT I NEED BREAD!


Sooo, post pictures after my bagel is toasted and loaded? Okay!! I gotcha sis!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sooo, post pictures after my bagel is toasted and loaded? Okay!! I gotcha sis!


Gawd I had the best bagel on Long Island. Friends worked for pan am and went to visit. Shop around the corner. To Die For. An easy 6 inches in height bagel, lox and cc. Drool.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear you - and "Sex on the beach" ain't all it's cracked up to be either.


nobody wins in/w a sandy vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> nobody wins in/w a sandy vagina





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear you - and "Sex on the beach" ain't all it's cracked up to be either.


smh y’all missing out. Always, ALWAYS have a blanket in the car. Like for you snow people. Don’t you leave preparations in the car. Cause you never know.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Just watch out for the little crabs that can come up on the blanket...




















aaaaaand go


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> smh y’all missing out. Always, ALWAYS have a blanket in the car. Like for you snow people. Don’t you leave preparations in the car. Cause you never know.


That sand is some sneaky stuff - it gets up in there despite prep.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sand is some sneaky stuff - it gets up in there despite prep.


Pearls?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sand is some sneaky stuff - it gets up in there despite prep.


I always get sandy buns. No matter how hard I try, how much I prep. I always end up with a mouthful of gritty burger cause there’s sand in my buns.

We were talking about grilling burgers on the beach, right?


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Yeah you don’t want beach crabs.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pearls?


Truly lost some coffee w/that ,lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pearls?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

Documented my progress for you @mysunnyboy 

Toasted onion bagel

cream cheese and capers

red onion and tomato

cold smoked salmon


Okay, so it’s not traditional gravlox...shoot me


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I'd eat that, in fact I have; rather tasty


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Documented my progress for you @mysunnyboy
> 
> Toasted onion bagel
> View attachment 4824236
> ...


Oy capers, leave em off of mine si vous plait


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oy capers, leave em off of mine si vous plait


Yeah, my gf isn’t a fan of em either. What I can’t get behind is cucumber on lox and bagels


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, my gf isn’t a fan of em either. What I can’t get behind is cucumber on lox and bagels


Yeah, that ain’t right. Cucumber needs balsamic imho.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah, that ain’t right. Cucumber needs balsamic imho.


I mean, I’m okay with cucumber and smoked salmon finger sandwiches with dill cream cheese spread.

I just don’t think it belongs on my bagel


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I’m okay with cucumber and smoked salmon finger sandwiches with dill cream cheese spread.
> 
> I just don’t think it belongs on my bagel


Yum bread


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yum bread
> View attachment 4824271


Yup. Just like those. Except for some weird reason I like them on a soft rye bread. Or a nice soft pumpernickel rye


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2021)

Now I'm hungry. 

@sunni some food or munchies in your ad campaign might be some pretty good ROI.......just saying.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that, in fact I have; rather tasty


I never did get a chance to try it. I would think a critter that lives off coconuts would taste good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't wanna build a sand castle either. Sand gets in very inconvenient places when you're not wearing your wetsuit


That's the price of admission... I consider them souvenirs


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the price of admission... I consider them souvenirs


My girl


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

I just found out the hotel we're going to on Sunday doesn't have their regular menu.  I was planning on eating oysters, muscles and shrimp until my blood turned to brine.








The new menu sucks, no shellfish. 



https://www.cafeboulud.com/toronto/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Take-Home-Menu-Feb-7-14.pdf


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Now I'm hungry.
> 
> @sunni some food or munchies in your ad campaign might be some pretty good ROI.......just saying.


@sunni hit domino’s up. We need local grub hub links


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just found out the hotel we're going to on Sunday doesn't have their regular menu.  I was planning on eating oysters, muscles and shrimp until my blood turned to brine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a bummer. I just ate 1 1/2 lbs of king crab last Sunday. Lol...dunno how I’m gonna top that this Sunday.


















Probably have tacos


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just found out the hotel we're going to on Sunday doesn't have their regular menu.  I was planning on eating oysters, muscles and shrimp until my blood turned to brine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of shit show are they running there


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

did someone say TACOS?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s a bummer. I just ate 1 1/2 lbs of king crab last Sunday. Lol...dunno how I’m gonna top that this Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like tacos... it's the fifth food group.




DustyDuke said:


> What sort shit show are they running there


Everyone's using covid as an excuse.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like tacos... it's the fifth food group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mofo’s


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just found out the hotel we're going to on Sunday doesn't have their regular menu.  I was planning on eating oysters, muscles and shrimp until my blood turned to brine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had me at Morbier cheese. I have fond memories of that cheese. 12years ago Trader Joe’s stocked it.

The nonsweet items in the Afternoon Tea menu look yummy. But the wine prices are staggering.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=427176625160507


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I never did get a chance to try it. I would think a critter that lives off coconuts would taste good.


Yes, you can taste the coconut; almost as if it had been cooked in coco milk. Was excellent with rice


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They had me at Morbier cheese. I have fond memories of that cheese. 12years ago Trader Joe’s stocked it.
> 
> The nonsweet items in the Afternoon Tea menu look yummy. But the wine prices are staggering.


Remember, those are Canadian dollar prices. So feel free to spend a loonie or a toonie


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Remember, those are Canadian dollar prices. So feel free to spend a loonie or a toonie


But at C$ 1.25 to US $1.-, that’s not a good break.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> But at C$ 1.25 to US $1.-, that’s not a good break.


I never understood paying $130 for 3 1/2 glasses of wine anyways...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They had me at Morbier cheese. I have fond memories of that cheese. 12years ago Trader Joe’s stocked it.
> 
> The nonsweet items in the Afternoon Tea menu look yummy. But the wine prices are staggering.


They've only been allowed to do takeout beer and wine since the spring and they're charging dearly for it. We're bringing baileys and tequila


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

tequila? eeek.....better sip it...don't shot it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> tequila? eeek.....better sip it...don't shot it...


We're behaving this time. No hangovers like my birthday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're behaving this time. No hangovers like my birthday.


cool......yeah you were pretty hungover that day on here....lol

i learned the sipping thing the hard way myself...js


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> tequila? eeek.....better sip it...don't shot it...


I'm a first class asshole when I drink that stuff.
I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a first class asshole when I drink that stuff.
> I avoid it like the plague.


you too.....

and i thought i was the only one....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> cool......yeah you were pretty hungover that day on here....lol
> 
> i learned the sipping thing the hard way myself...js


 There may be a shot or two... I still haven't figured out the sipping thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There may be a shot or two... I still haven't figured out the sipping thing.


i've turned into more of a Rum guy lately......i would pour me a shot and sip on it throughout the night while having a couple beer with it......the wife...totally different.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just found out the hotel we're going to on Sunday doesn't have their regular menu.  I was planning on eating oysters, muscles and shrimp until my blood turned to brine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of attitude it that? Don't be so shellfish


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There may be a shot or two... I still haven't figured out the sipping thing.


have you figured out what brand your getting? figured i would ask...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

Speaking of alcohol...I barely drink, but I’m interested in buying myself a bottle of VERY very fine bourbon or whiskey. Something worthy of sipping, and since I barely drink, price doesn’t really matter (cue the $2000 bottle...lol)

suggestions? And yea, I know there’s an entire thread for this... you think I have time to wade into threads where I don’t already tread?


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just found out the hotel we're going to on Sunday doesn't have their regular menu.  I was planning on eating oysters, muscles and shrimp until my blood turned to brine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the alternate menu I see little I would order.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Speaking of alcohol...I barely drink, but I’m interested in buying myself a bottle of VERY very fine bourbon or whiskey. Something worthy of sipping, and since I barely drink, price doesn’t really matter (cue the $2000 bottle...lol)
> 
> suggestions? And yea, I know there’s an entire thread for this... you think I have time to wade into threads where I don’t already tread?


Here's a nice one for 45 grand. Sip it slowly...










*Balvenie 50 year old Marriage 0197 Limited Release 2019*




Introducing The Balvenie 50: Marriage 0197. Malt Master David Stewart selected five distinct casks, each over 50 years old, to create this extremely rare bottle. Presented with a brass certificate, it is a treasure to behold.
_Reviewed by: *Producer* _

750 ml Bottle

$44,999.99







Balvenie 50 year old Marriage 0197 Limited Release 2019


Balvenie 50 year old Marriage 0197 Limited Release 2019




www.binnys.com


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's a nice one for 45 grand. Sip it slowly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, if I buy a bottle to keep in the house for special occasions, I’ll probably have it for 5-10 years.

I really don’t drink


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, you can taste the coconut; almost as if it had been cooked in coco milk. Was excellent with rice


Yeah I was thinking he looked like a delicious fellow I would love to meat


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Speaking of alcohol...I barely drink, but I’m interested in buying myself a bottle of VERY very fine bourbon or whiskey. Something worthy of sipping, and since I barely drink, price doesn’t really matter (cue the $2000 bottle...lol)
> 
> suggestions? And yea, I know there’s an entire thread for this... you think I have time to wade into threads where I don’t already tread?


Go to Trader Joes and buy at least two each of rye, bourbon and scotch in the 50ml airline bottles. That will give you an idea where your tastes lie for under $30


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Go to Trader Joes and buy at least two each of rye, bourbon and scotch in the 50ml airline bottles. That will give you an idea where your tastes lie for under $30


I like scotch, that was the first alcohol I ever tasted. My grandfather used to send me to the kitchen to fetch a scotch from grandma for him, he let me sip it sometimes. One of the few memories I have with him, he died when I was pretty young


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I like scotch, that was the first alcohol I ever tasted. My grandfather used to send me to the kitchen to fetch a scotch from grandma for him, he let me sip it sometimes. One of the few memories I have with him, he died when I was pretty young


One of the main memories of my Great Grandfather was his chewing plug tobacco and spitting into a Sir Walter Raleigh Tobacco can.






At about 6 years old I asked for a chaw. With my dads approval he gave me a small chunk. Once was enough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> On the alternate menu I see little I would order.


I’m getting the salmon I’m sure it’s all really good, I was kinda looking forward to shellfish 



BudmanTX said:


> have you figured out what brand your getting? figured i would ask...


we picked up a couple bottles of petron coffee at Christmas and still have lots left.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m getting the salmon I’m sure it’s all really good, I was kinda looking forward to shellfish.


Please make sure it's wild - pen raised fish are horrible for the environment & the meat consistency is mush.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we picked up a couple bottles of petron coffee at Christmas and still have lots left.


Nice, enjoy


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I like scotch, that was the first alcohol I ever tasted. My grandfather used to send me to the kitchen to fetch a scotch from grandma for him, he let me sip it sometimes. One of the few memories I have with him, he died when I was pretty young


Glenlivet 15, yum


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Speaking of alcohol...I barely drink, but I’m interested in buying myself a bottle of VERY very fine bourbon or whiskey. Something worthy of sipping, and since I barely drink, price doesn’t really matter (cue the $2000 bottle...lol)
> 
> suggestions? And yea, I know there’s an entire thread for this... you think I have time to wade into threads where I don’t already tread?


Here, hold my finders fee ($1950) while I post this.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Here, hold my finders fee ($1950) while I post this.
> View attachment 4824625


It's all in the marketing and dependent on the alcoholic.

Evan Williams Bottled in Bond

Distillery: Heaven Hill
ABV: 50% (100 proof)
Price: $13.99








Evan Williams has functioned in recent years like the opposite of Old Grand-Dad, in the sense that I can scarcely believe you can still regularly find not only the flagship Evan Williams Black Label but the 100 proof White Label for less than $15. That might very well make it the only bottled in bond (at least 4 years, 100 proof) bourbon you can regularly find under the $15 mark, and unsurprisingly that kind of pedigree results in quality. Full disclosure: This particular bottle of Evan Williams we were sampling came from my own home bar, where it’s one of my well bourbon go-to’s.

Both on the nose and the palate, it was immediately clear to all tasters that this was a significantly more assertive, fiery bourbon that most of the other stuff on the table. The nose is pretty classical, with loads of sweet caramel and vanilla, with a touch of roasted peanuts. Toffee sweetness on the palate gives way to hot cinnamon candy, toasted oak and burnt sugar. It’s not exactly “complex,” per se, but it’s strong, classical bourbon that would make a dynamite, highly intoxicating old fashioned without a doubt. Ultimately, I ended up wondering whether the flagship Black Label might have performed even better, as being the only 100 proof bourbon of the field may have left a few tasters shocked by the higher level of alcohol. Regardless, to be able to get a bonded bourbon at all for $15 or less represents an unmatched value. Here’s hoping that Evan Williams never gets more expensive.


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 12, 2021)

@Metasynth try to find a bottle of Blanton's Single Barrel. Should be able to get a bottle for $250-$500. I've grown up in whiskey country, and the people around here cant speak highly enough of Blanton's


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a first class asshole when I drink that stuff.
> I avoid it like the plague.


It's like the narcotic of alcohols!! Ever eat the worm?


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Go to Trader Joes and buy at least two each of rye, bourbon and scotch in the 50ml airline bottles. That will give you an idea where your tastes lie for under $30


This


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Go to Trader Joes and buy at least two each of rye, bourbon and scotch in the 50ml airline bottles. That will give you an idea where your tastes lie for under $30


I was loaded and fucked up. Not Trader Joe's; Bev-Mo. Bev-Mo has the little bottles. I'll go back to my room now. Bev-Mo


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I was loaded and fucked up. Not Trader Joe's; Bev-Mo. Bev-Mo has the little bottles. I'll go back to my room now. Bev-Mo


That 50 ML bottle of Quarter Horse Rye Whiskey was great. I'm shocked how good it is. Thank you for that recommendation. It was made to drink with coffee.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I was loaded and fucked up. Not Trader Joe's; Bev-Mo. Bev-Mo has the little bottles. I'll go back to my room now. Bev-Mo


Next time you’re at BevMo, don’t forget a box of these wicked little munch grenades.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4824932




SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please make sure it's wild - pen raised fish are horrible for the environment & the meat consistency is mush.


And full of their own shit.
I only eat wild caught everything. Including mushrooms. Those traps sure are a bitch though.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> And full of their own shit.
> I only eat wild caught everything. Including mushrooms. Those traps sure are a bitch though.


Fighting the pig for the truffle can get dicey...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fighting the pig for the truffle can get dicey...


Thats because truffles smell like a female pigs vagina in heat.

there, I ruined truffles for you, they literally smell/taste like pig pussy


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Thats because truffles smell like a female pigs vagina in heat.
> 
> there, I ruined truffles for you, they literally smell/taste like pig pussy


How do you know what....nevermind.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> How do you know what....nevermind.


Upon further research, I was wrong. They smell like MALE pig sexual hormones! Truffles contain androstenol, a sex hormone found in Male pigs

yeesh!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Upon further research, I was wrong. They smell like MALE pig sexual hormones! Truffles contain androstenol, a sex hormone found in Male pigs
> 
> yeesh!


well that just got boaring


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

Still not asking...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Still not asking...


I had an instructor in culinary school who wasn’t particularly fond of truffles, and was delighted to inform students of their more colorful attributes immediately after they had ingested said fungus.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

They have switched over to dogs to find them now, less loss to little piggies. The dogs listen better.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have switched over to dogs to find them now, less loss to little piggies. The dogs listen better.


I wonder how much a trained truffle dog goes for these days


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I wonder how much a trained truffle dog goes for these days


Worth their weight in truffles?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Worth their weight in truffles?


That would be one expensive fucking dog. The truffle guy who used to come to the country club had an armed body guard and carried them in a locked briefcase...


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2021)

*Truffle Prices in 2019 (Retail)*



Truffle SpeciesCommon NameAvg price per ozAvg price per lbAvg price per kgTuber MangnatumItalian White Truffle$214.26$3428.16$7541.95Tuber MelanosporumWinter Black Truffle$92.58$1481.28$3258.82Tuber UncinatumBurgundy Black Truffle$42.08$673.28$1481.22Tuber AestivumSummer Black Truffle22.55373.76168Tuber IndicumChinese Black Truffle$4.85$77.60$170.72
 Prices updated: 2020/07/28 





__





Truffle price tracker - Find how much truffles cost! - Updated daily


Truffle price tracker (updated daily) for a variety of truffle species (white truffle, black truffle, summer truffle, Burgundy truffle). Find out how much truffles cost!




truffle.farm


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> And full of their own shit.
> I only eat wild caught everything. Including mushrooms. Those traps sure are a bitch though.


I think i will hit the local crawdads hard this year.....I cannot really go after lobsters any more.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2021)

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I think i will hit the local crawdads hard this year.....I cannot really go after lobsters any more.
> View attachment 4825236
> 
> View attachment 4825235
> ...


Mudbugs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

That three wheeler needs an engine on it


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That three wheeler needs an engine on itView attachment 4825353


That's my old trike. I will probably use my new one, they are both electric.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2021)

SMH, wouldn't she have the resources for sat phone, medivac protocols, even an onsite trauma doc during her "research" expedition?








Ashley Judd Is Hospitalized After Suffering ‘Massive Catastrophic' Leg Injury


Ashley Judd “shattered” her leg in four places while in the Congo, she revealed during an Instagram Live with The New York Times’ Nicholas Kristof.




www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

Very very cool


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

The trike is very very cool


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The trike is very very cool


it's an awesome ride....25mph and 50mi range. Peddle or electric or both.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2021)

Snow here...wth....this is surly gonna be a fun ride. Anyways got the house in order, dogs taken care of, water dripping...and heaters going and just to think last weekend I was in shorts and t-shirts smh.?..gotta love texas...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> SMH, wouldn't she have the resources for sat phone, medivac protocols, even an onsite trauma doc during her "research" expedition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you wandering around at night, in the dark, in a jungle? She's lucky she didn't become someone's dinner.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why are you wandering around at night, in the dark, in a jungle? She's lucky she didn't become someone's dinner.


In the Congo for God’s sakes...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> In the Congo for God’s sakes...


Exactly


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly
> View attachment 4825475


Likely will be Patient Zero in the upcoming Ebola pandemic


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Likely will be Patient Zero in the upcoming Ebola pandemic


Or incubate the new Bonobo Covid variant


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh and if anyones hungry.....chilli and cornbread on the menu...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2021)

And these guys are good....



Guess who's warm by the heater.....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

Just got to say thank you Canada for making me feel warm waterfalls freezing


----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Or incubate the new Bonobo Covid variant


No mask wareing, mouth breathing, window licking primates will be the death of us all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh and if anyones hungry.....chilli and cornbread on the menu...


Corn what?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Or incubate the new Bonobo Covid variant


Talk about fucked


----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Talk about fucked


google any variant of bonobo, chimp or monkey "fuck" at your own peril.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Stumbled upon the thief






Know it alls


Did somebody ask if they have a female or male?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> google any variant of bonobo, chimp or monkey "fuck" at your own peril.


Kinky little bastards.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Corn what?


Bread....lol..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Bread....lol..


Toast to you


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2021)

This classic is for my girls - @mysunnyboy & @Laughing Grass








Why the hell doesn't YT have a slow motion or frame by frame feature? Who do I contact to change this???


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> This classic is for my girls - @mysunnyboy & @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download it and then play at whatever speed you want. I did


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

cold


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Download it and then play at whatever speed you want. I did


You, sir, are a goddamn genius. Thanks!


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Now I'm hungry.
> 
> @sunni some food or munchies in your ad campaign might be some pretty good ROI.......just saying.


i do try actually! 
haha


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2021)

What a show, 3 pages in 1 hour. 



Then poof it's gone.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

I have had a good experience with growershouse.com. I am not affiliated with them in any way but their communication is outstanding and prices are reasonable. Just thought I'd put that out there.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> This classic is for my girls - @mysunnyboy & @Laughing Grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4826005


LOL. You win


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2021)

Some recent pics.

Solid or hybrid rocket motor test in Mojave. It roared for about a minute. Virgin Galactic, maybe. I got the camera unlimbered just as the bright yellow glow went poof.



Sundown yesterday in 40 mph wind.



Earlier today: double stack of Kelvin-Helmholtz wavy clouds over the south end of the Sierra.



Sundown today. A cumulus cloud got consumed by lenticular-looking stuff to make this Shinto temple on acid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Some recent pics.
> 
> Solid or hybrid rocket motor test in Mojave. It roared for about a minute. Virgin Galactic, maybe. I got the camera unlimbered just as the bright yellow glow went poof.
> 
> ...


Start writing a book, ala Zen in the desert near military might. I'd read it


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2021)

Polyana Viana is one of the best female fighters in the UFC, and one of the most gorgeous. A career thief in Brazil tried to mug her and take her phone, she beat the shit out of the dude, and held him in a choke until police arrived. He is never gonna live that down in prison (she's 5'4 115 pounds). She is the finest woman that will ever put her hands on him.






























She can beat me up anytime.



Poor dude...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2021)

Man, she's a pitbull. She was the underdog on Saturday again Martin, and puts on a jiu-jitsu clinic - pulls guard, gets Martin in a head triangle, then transitions to an armbar. First round submission. Too easy. I'm in love.








After the fight, the two ladies showered together and made love in the locker room. That's what happened in my mind, anyway. That PPV would bring in more than the fight...


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 15, 2021)

"Catch-Press-Catch".....again & again......& again... & again today....

I'm building a steel-framed house & doing a shitload of drilling & rivetting.

Each time I use the rivetting attachment to my drill, I have to switch it from forward to reverse to eject the spent rivet & use the trigger to activate it.

Every time I do it, I'm reminded of my military weapons training. 

It's just like manipulating an Austyr, except that there's no rounds involved.

I have to keep reminding myself that I'm just building a house........I'm just building a house.....I'm just building a house.........


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2021)

Invest in a good riveter then. About $500 should buy you a nice reliable unit.
I buy rivets by the 10 thousands.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2021)

my house is so cold i actuallyu have ice on my office window i wish i could wear mitts


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2021)

sunni said:


> my house is so cold i actuallyu have ice on my office window i wish i could wear mitts


So much for my whining about it being 46 here


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)

I went googling to try to find out if it is possible to age the new fence boards I put up. I found that if you put fine steel wool in vinegar and let it soak for a day or two it will artificially age the cedar. Going to try this when it quits raining.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2021)

Well the shop is good, no busted water lines and such, local power company has got us on rolling black outs, that part sucks honestly....ck out the field I watch over



Got nother hard freeze tonight coming they're saying 7 in the morning. 

Think I will roll one and get some coffee in me and some lunch...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well the shop is good, no busted water lines and such, local power company has got us on rolling black outs, that part sucks honestly....ck out the field I watch over
> 
> View attachment 4827117
> 
> ...


It was 1 deg F and a blizzard this am when I woke up.

WTF, worst winter weather in the last 30 years according to the news.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was 1 deg F and a blizzard this am when I woke up.
> 
> WTF, worst winter weather in the last 30 years according to the news.


You brought it with you...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was 1 deg F and a blizzard this am when I woke up.
> 
> WTF, worst winter weather in the last 30 years according to the news.


Did they send the National Guard out to check on everything?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

we above 0 for the first time in 3 or 5 days shit I can not remember


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> You brought it with you...


I guess anything is possible but Who TF needs this?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

Not me got mine


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was 1 deg F and a blizzard this am when I woke up.
> 
> WTF, worst winter weather in the last 30 years according to the news.


Same down here, the last time we had this was in 84-85. We got the blizzard stuff bout 11pm and lasted till 3am. I was asleep bout 1am. Tonight just cold, then tomorrow into Wednesday might get hit with a little more freezing rain and crap. So you might have another batch coming your direction soon.

Right now I am trying to figure out who in the hell figured rolling black outs was a good I idea during this.....

Oh cool power came back on...smh..


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2021)

*How to Recognize a Psychopath*

Psychopaths are extraordinarily manipulative.
Quick to read others well, they're always ready to exploit any weaknesses.
They are amazingly charming.
A *psychopath* will hurt you, and you'll never see it coming.
They tell you what you want to hear.
They have no conscience.
Fear is an alien concept to the *psychopath*.
Or































If your baby pictures look like this.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

My only known bady pictures what dose it say about me


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was 1 deg F and a blizzard this am when I woke up.
> 
> WTF, worst winter weather in the last 30 years according to the news.


You didn't cover your trail and the foul weather found you!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You didn't cover your trail and the foul weather found you!


Fresh frozen Salmon at your market soon!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Start writing a book, ala Zen in the desert near military might. I'd read it


Imagine the day I commit to expecting the unexpected, for book contract reasons. That’ll be day 1 of an unprecedented solid run of decades of the featurelessly ordinary.

At that point the obvious answer is: lay in and use a supply of psychedelics.

However the obvious answer to the obvious answer is “uhm no”.

I descend into the captivating fractal banality of recursively contradictory obvious answers. Sadly that makes for crap prose.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

Getting ready to take Odin out the first layer of protection against the cold and then free hoodies Long John's pants two pairs of socks boobs half hour later I might be ready to take him out oh wait a minute 45 minutes I still have to smoke the


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)

Man I need to stop talking to this thing and hitting post reply be for reading it


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4827631


Dammit. Shit, how ya doing brother?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit. Shit, how ya doing brother?


Good dude. Lots of work but been good. How's you and the family?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 15, 2021)

sunni said:


> my house is so cold i actuallyu have ice on my office window i wish i could wear mitts


I had to go to the beach it was so hot and double up on ice. Tough times for us all


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I had to go to the beach it was so hot and double up on ice. Tough times for us all


Hope you didn't overheat out there lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Good dude. Lots of work but been good. How's you and the family?


We’ve been good. Just trying to stay warm. Got the fireplace going. Thinking about warming up the truck to go get more beer lol.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> We’ve been good. Just trying to stay warm. Got the fireplace going. Thinking about warming up the truck to go get more beer lol.


One of these weekends coming up we'll have to hop on tc. Been a long time. I broke my phone monnnnnnths ago and don't have line app anymore


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4827631




The curb is disappearing. Gonna be an exciting ride home


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 16, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4827677
> 
> The curb is disappearing. Gonna be an exciting ride home


We got about 8-10" last night so I woke up early this AM and went out and started shoveling my car out from on the street. I live on a straight shot road to the local hospital so my road gets plowed first thing. Plow truck came by when I was done and I thought, great this MF is going to plow me back in. He saw me out there, slowed down and angled the blade away from my car, made a pass, BACKED up and made another pass so I was all cleared out ready to go. What a guy _(edit: whoops, or gal)_!


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 16, 2021)

A very comfortable & tolerable 31C here tomorrow. Shorts & a T-shirt is the word of the day.

12 years ago, we were into the mid 40C's (115F) & battling raging bushfires.

I don't like wearing safety boots for work when it's like this.......tinea-city!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> We got about 8-10" last night so I woke up early this AM and went out and started shoveling my car out from on the street. I live on a straight shot road to the local hospital so my road gets plowed first thing. Plow truck came by when I was done and I thought, great this MF is going to plow me back in. He saw me out there, slowed down and angled the blade away from my car, made a pass, BACKED up and made another pass so I was all cleared out ready to go. What a guy!


What a cool dude!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please make sure it's wild - pen raised fish are horrible for the environment & the meat consistency is mush.


It was Atlantic salmon, not sure if it was farmed or not. I made nice with the guy on the phone and we also got some free clams and calamari.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)

*Laissez les bons temps rouler*

Happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was Atlantic salmon, not sure if it was farmed or not. I made nice with the guy on the phone and we also got some free clams and calamari.


Oh no...if it's not on the menu it's been in the freezer for months! LOL that's why you don't eat the burgers in the beginning of the ski season......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was Atlantic salmon, not sure if it was farmed or not. I made nice with the guy on the phone and we also got some free clams and calamari.


Salmon don't run in February so it was either Chilean farm raised (or some place else) or has been frozen for months as D.W. alluded to.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was Atlantic salmon, not sure if it was farmed or not. I made nice with the guy on the phone and we also got some free clams and calamari.


Hope it was a good weekend mate, there hard to find atm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Salmon don't run in February so it was either Chilean farm raised (or some place else) or has been frozen for months as D.W. alluded to.


It's a rolling joke every start of the ski season when someone is hungover bad


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Hope it was a good weekend mate, there hard to find atm.


Nice guys, Atlantic salmon or good weekends; or all of the above?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh no...if it's not on the menu it's been in the freezer for months! LOL that's why you don't eat the burgers in the beginning of the ski season......





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Salmon don't run in February so it was either Chilean farm raised (or some place else) or has been frozen for months as D.W. alluded to.


Chile is in the Pacific 

I'm happy, just let me have that. 



DustyDuke said:


> Hope it was a good weekend mate, there hard to find atm.


It was perfect. huge comfy bed and a two person hot tub. I couldn't have asked for a better Valentine's Day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chile is in the Pacific
> 
> I'm happy, just let me have that.
> 
> ...


I kid, I kid......I'm actually having salmon this week. LOL it's been in my freezer for months 

Gonna make this.








Salmon Chowder


Rich and creamy salmon chowder made with easy ingredients: cooked salmon, evaporated milk, potatoes, creamed corn, and lots of Cheddar cheese.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 16, 2021)

Go some bud rot in the critical Kush, the fan died yesterday there was none at the supermarket and I can’t go more the 5k’s from home (fuck you lockdown). Thought it might happen down about 2 ounces got a new fan coming today


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 16, 2021)

I wish I put a top on before I reached into the tent to check the rot. I feel sticky everywhere and not in a satisfying way


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I kid, I kid......I'm actually having salmon this week. LOL it's been in my freezer for months
> 
> Gonna make this.
> 
> ...


I've never had salmon chowder. Is it oily?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Go some bud rot in the critical Kush, the fan died yesterday there was none at the supermarket and I can’t go more the 5k’s from home (fuck you lockdown). Thought it might happen down about 2 ounces got a new fan coming today


will putting a fan on it stop the spread?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never had salmon chowder. Is it oily?


Rich and warming. This recipe is new to us so I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Rich and warming. This recipe is new to us so I'll let you know how it is.


let me know how it turns out, that sounds like something I'd like. I tried my hand at making butternut squash soup last week. Super easy and it turned out amazing. The tuna wraps with fruit and carrot based wraps, not so much.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> let me know how it turns out, that sounds like something I'd like. I tried my hand at making butternut squash soup last week. Super easy and it turned out amazing. The tuna wraps with fruit and carrot based wraps, not so much.


Tuna wrap with fruit?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I kid, I kid......I'm actually having salmon this week. LOL it's been in my freezer for months
> 
> Gonna make this.
> 
> ...


Chowdah for the win


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Chowdah for the win









DarkWeb said:


> Tuna wrap with fruit?


I thought it would taste like carrot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it would taste like carrot.
> 
> View attachment 4828301


Yeah but tuna and fruit? Would it work in a different wrap?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah but tuna and fruit? Would it work in a different wrap?


There used to be a fish shack in Cayucos (N 5 miles Morro Bay), One of the signature offerings was a fish taco (your choice of fish) that had fancy gourmet lettuce and chunks of apple and asian pear. It was excellent; the secret was not using overly sweet fruit


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> There used to be a fish shack in Cayucos (N 5 miles Morro Bay), One of the signature offerings was a fish taco (your choice of fish) that had fancy gourmet lettuce and chunks of apple and asian pear. It was excellent; the secret was not using overly sweet fruit


I can see like an apple slaw working.....yeah I'd try....


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)

FYI:








How to Get Weed Out of Your System


Whether for work or custody, some seemingly legal marijuana users need to beat a system that is at odds with itself.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## lokie (Feb 16, 2021)

*ANU gender researchers suggest changing terms ‘mother’, ‘father’ to be more gender-inclusive*

University researchers have suggested ditching words such as “mother”, “father” and “breastfeeding” in in a bid to be more gender-inclusive.

The Australian National University Gender Institute’s Gender-Inclusive Handbook Every Voice Project recommends making the changes to be “inclusive of every voice”.

The guide suggests changing the term “mother” to “gestational” or “birthing parent” and using “non-gestational” or “non-birthing parent” instead of “father”.

The term “chest-feeding” should also replace “breastfeeding”, the report suggests.

“When discussing childbirth, use the terms ‘gestational’ or ‘birthing’ parent rather than ‘mother’, and the terms ‘non-gestational’ or ‘non-birthing’ parent rather than ‘father’,” the handbook says.

ANU researchers have suggested dropping the terms ‘mother’ and ‘father’. Credit: Getty Images
“While many students will identify as ‘mothers’ or ‘fathers’, using these terms alone to describe parenthood excludes those who do not identify with gender-binaries.

“This non-gendered language is particularly important in clinical or abstract academic discussions of childbirth and parenthood, both to recognise the identities of students in the class, and to model inclusive behaviour for students entering clinical practice.”

The guide said staff should also acknowledge when they make a mistake and correct themselves until they got it right.

The handbook is for “any ANU student or staff member involved or interested in teaching undergraduate and postgraduate students engaged in coursework”.

Uni’s response
When asked about the handbook, an ANU spokesperson said the recommendations were not official policy.

“This is a guide produced by a research institute that, among its many areas of focus, examines how to improve gender equity and inclusiveness in our society,” the spokesperson told 7NEWS.com.au.

“The guide is an academic output produced by experts who are free to research in their field of expertise under our policies on academic freedom.

“This document is not an official ANU policy, process or official prescription to staff and students.”

The guide comes after a UK hospital issued new language instructions for midwives earlier this month, telling them to stop using the term ‘breastfeeding’ and replace it with ‘chestfeeding’.









Researchers suggest new words to replace ‘mother’, ‘father’ and ‘breastfeeding’ in gender-inclusive push


The Australian National University Gender Institute’s Gender-Inclusive Handbook Every Voice Project recommends making the changes to be ‘inclusive of every voice’.




7news.com.au





*Australia university urges staff to use gender-neutral words: 'non-birthing parents' for fathers*
The guidebook says words like 'mother" and "father" exclude people who do not identify with gender-binaries.
Image





File: A mother, infant and health care worker. (Undated)
(Hannah McKay - Pool/Getty Images)

Updated: February 16, 2021 - 10:19am

A new guidebook the Australia National University is encouraging staff to adopt "inclusive language" such as referring to fathers as "the non birthing parent," and mothers as "gestational" or a "birthing parent."
"While many students will identify as 'mothers' or 'fathers,' using these terms alone to describe parenthood excludes those who do not identify with gender-binaries," reads the guidebook.
Although this guidebook urges staff to make the changes, they are not official ANU policy. 
"The guide is an academic output produced by experts who are free to research in their field of expertise under our policies on academic freedom," said university spokeswoman, according to news.com.au. "This document is not an official ANU policy."
The guide also suggests that staff refer to "breast feeding" and "mother’s milk" as "chest/breast feeding" and "human/parent milk," when referring to lactation.
It also advising teachers to consider “organizing group work so there is diversity in each group," but warns to "not leave a minority student alone in a group."
The Gender institute was launched in 2011 by then-Governor-General of Australia Dame Quentin Bryce.
According to the Gender Institute’s mission statement, its goal is to highlight "the profound interaction gender, sexuality, race, religion, class, age and ability in structures of unequal power within and beyond the University."









Australia university urges staff to use gender-neutral words: 'non-birthing parents' for fathers


The guidebook says words like 'mother" and "father" exclude people who do not identify with gender-binaries.




justthenews.com




















I do not support this type of coercive change to language.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> *ANU gender researchers suggest changing terms ‘mother’, ‘father’ to be more gender-inclusive*
> 
> University researchers have suggested ditching words such as “mother”, “father” and “breastfeeding” in in a bid to be more gender-inclusive.
> 
> ...


More sparks at the grinding boundary between reality and political anthropology!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 16, 2021)

Shots fired


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> *ANU gender researchers suggest changing terms ‘mother’, ‘father’ to be more gender-inclusive*
> 
> University researchers have suggested ditching words such as “mother”, “father” and “breastfeeding” in in a bid to be more gender-inclusive.
> 
> ...


" Birthing parent, where is non-birthing parent?" In the living room. "Heya non-gestational parent, may I borrow the car for my date tomorrow"


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2021)

I dont see the issue. , we should be more inclusive to those who dont like gender terms.
If you are a cisgendered woman, than you would call yourself as such, and therein would use the term mom/mother.

If you are not than what harm does it matter to you ?

i realize im speaking to 5 different men... 

seems like there is some work up over language here,if someone is not connecting with the male and female gender pronouns what does it harm you that a nurse correctly addresses them and uses proper language so they can feel included during the experience?

does making someone feel included in the birthing experience with proper pronouns and gender inclusive termology really harm you...who isnt the involved in anyway in this


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2021)

One of my favorite things in life is seeing how thin I can slice a piece of cheese.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> One of my favorite things in life is seeing how thin I can slice a piece of cheese.


Oh no no. Details! 
What kind of cheese? What tool works best? Personal thinnest (within area category)? Do you recommend a training/ conditioning program to serious caseisection* hobbyists?

*I made that up. Cheese-cutting is ambiguous.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

You're a professional at cutting the cheese when you can vacate an entire house.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome to the frozen Texas, been like this for 3 days now, being this is the third, had an ice storm last night, gonna have another tonight, they say tomorrow things will start warming up. Local power company is still doing rolling black out, and that part blows chunks, even though they saw this coming they didn't prepare.....right now power is off....great thing I charged everything 

The field I watch over is sloppy mess, great for mudding though. Gotta cut more firewood today...ugh.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no no. Details!
> What kind of cheese? What tool works best? Personal thinnest (within area category)? Do you recommend a training/ conditioning program to serious caseisection* hobbyists?
> 
> *I made that up. Cheese-cutting is ambiguous.


Today (and most days) the cheese of choice was aged extra sharp white cheddar. From Aldis. (I'm poor in the winter). I like to experiment with different cutlery. Today I used a generic 6" steak knife. It performed ok. I only had a 1/4 block to work with. So the margins for excellence were getting thin. But still managed a couple pieces to meet my croteria. I have only a few regulations. The cut must be completely square. And it must be completely equal width. And I must not cut my fingers off.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Today (and most days) the cheese of choice was aged extra sharp white cheddar. From Aldis. (I'm poor in the winter). I like to experiment with different cutlery. Today I used a generic 6" steak knife. It performed ok. I only had a 1/4 block to work with. So the margins for excellence were getting thin. But still managed a couple pieces to meet my croteria. I have only a few regulations. The cut must be completely square. And it must be completely equal width. And I must not cut my fingers off.


How cool would it be if you and your skill, and I with my dozen-plus kitchen knives of differing sizes, shapes and steels ... were in the same kitchen. It would be a privilege watching you work.

I’d bring challenge substrates. Old Brie. 5-year-old Romano. Mozzarella. Slightly nuked Velveeta.
A Kraft Single cut across the face.

I’ll bet Emmental cuts superbly, thin enough to read the newspaper’s stock prices section through.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

I use a bread knife to cut the sharp cheddar, it destroys any "normal" cheese slicer.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How cool would it be if you and your skill, and I with my dozen-plus kitchen knives of differing sizes, shapes and steels ... were in the same kitchen. It would be a privilege watching you work.
> 
> I’d bring challenge substrates. Old Brie. 5-year-old Romano. Mozzarella. Slightly nuked Velveeta.
> A Kraft Single cut across the face.
> ...


That's exactly what I'm looking for in terms of translucence when I'm done. If I can peer though the cut but can't tell if it's my finger or my dick I'm looking at, I've won.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for in terms of translucence when I'm done. If I can peer though the cut but can't tell if it's my finger or my dick I'm looking at, I've won.


caveman


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

meant to quote @raratt 's post


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> caveman


The sharp cheddar I have would break the wire in no time. It's too hard.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> meant to quote @raratt 's post


My heart is fucking broken knowing you didn't want to talk to me about cheese and my dick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> My heart is fucking broken knowing you didn't want to talk to me about cheese and my dick.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

We buy from this place all the time, good stuff. Been around for a long time.








Dairy Co-Op - Tillamook


Over a 110 years of uncompromising standards, obsessively sourced ingredients, and good old fashioned passion, because every bite deserves our best.




www.tillamook.com


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


It is now put back together with this reply.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> My heart is fucking broken knowing you didn't want to talk to me about cheese and my dick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> It is now put back together with this reply.


 I couldn't live with myself knowing I broke someone's heart. 



cannabineer said:


>


I searched unsuccessfully for an image of a cheese slicer cutting a hot dog.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh no.
There is no God.









Paper-thin Parmesan is possible!


Paper-thin Parm! By Laura Kurella I was recently blessed with the opportunity to chat with a total stranger while standing shoulder-to-shoulder with them



www.sturgisjournal.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no.
> There is no God.
> 
> 
> ...


You've never done that?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You've never done that?


No, he replied with pious disdain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, he replied with pious disdain.


You haven't lived.....shakes head in silence....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You haven't lived.....


But I’ve faked it with some style.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2021)

Chicago, like a lot of the country, has been getting hit with constant snow and subzero temps. First time in 5-6 years, I was forgetting what Chicago winters were like. I was going down stairs very carefully to meet a client the other day, and my feet slipped from underneath me and went above my head. I hit the stairs then slid down that flight. I lie there for a minute wondering if I was okay - it didn't hurt at all, did I sever my spinal cord? I got up slowly and brushed off the snow, and turned around to realize that the deep snow on the stairs was covering a think sheet of ice. Too bad no one got to see that, it must have looked hilarious. I've laughed out loud about it a few times since. Anyway, they are coming to remove all the snow and ice tomorrow (a little too late for me), so I wanted to take a few pictures of the monster icicles on my back porch. Some of these weigh 100+ pounds and could easily kill a passerby if they fell. Pretty though...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I couldn't live with myself knowing I broke someone's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I searched unsuccessfully for an image of a cheese slicer cutting a hot dog.


I found this ... uncomfily close.







And this evil thing that mangles two metaphors at once -


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 18, 2021)

Have blade will travel


----------



## solakani (Feb 18, 2021)

Cutting the cheese at the deli counter. Dial setting from 0 to 1" [not my pic]


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2021)

WATCH | Baby-mad mom of eleven aims to have over one hundred children | Parent24


This millionaire mom wants to have a 105 babies, and she has the budget for it.




www.news24.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I found this ... uncomfily close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol the first one looks medieval.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

What To Know About Palatal Petechiae


Bruising on the soft palate is called palatal petechiae. It can occur after oral sex. Learn this mouth condition's causes and when dentists notice it.




www.health.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What To Know About Palatal Petechiae
> 
> 
> Bruising on the soft palate is called palatal petechiae. It can occur after oral sex. Learn this mouth condition's causes and when dentists notice it.
> ...


Oh look a pube....


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh look a pube....


so basically if your palate is sore, you sucked a dick!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol the first one looks medieval.


My mind goes to the 18th century.







Alfred says it all works out.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2021)

Railroad is shutting down 3 of 4 crossings in town that go to the main road for 5 days to replace rails. This is going to be a cluster for awhile. Should have gone to DG yesterday and stocked up on beer, the main store is on the only open crossing. 
Mornin.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh look a pube....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

ANC said:


> so basically if your palate is sore, you sucked a dick!


And bruised. A little to aggressive with a popsicle?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And bruised. A little to aggressive with a popsicle?


Or if you ate a banana like this.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 18, 2021)

You could always use dental floss to cut softer cheese


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2021)

anomalii said:


> You could always use dental floss to cut softer cheese


Unflavored type; unless you like mint or cinnamon flavored cheese


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Unflavored type; unless you like mint or cinnamon flavored cheese


they have vanilla mint now. What a time to be alive!









Radius Organic Vanilla Mint Floss


Radius Organic Vanilla Mint Floss is made with tooth-friendly erythritol and coconut oil. Reac




well.ca


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And bruised. A little to aggressive with a popsicle?



One evening the lounge at a hotel I was staying in had a Popsicle eating contest and a Cream Puff eating contest.

One of the local girls we had made friends with entered the Popsicle contest.
There were only 3 contestants and her turn would be 3rd.

1st girl was amusing but lacked luster.
2nd girl did well until she bit the popsicle in 1/2.

Just before our friend got up I told her how to win.


The first girl looked like someone just eating a popsicle with an added lick.
The second was obvious when she bit it in two.
What was common was they both help the popsicle by the stick.






I told her " go up there and mean business, grab onto that popsicle and have fun, suck it like you mean it."






She did just that and won. It was an entertaining evening and after winning she bought a round of drinks for our table with part of her winnings.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2021)

NASA's Perseverance Mars rover is scheduled to touch down on the Red Planet today (Feb. 18 at 3:55 p.m. EST (2055 GMT)


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


>


mission control link. They just told the folks to take a long break until 12:00 Pacific.



*Mission Control Live: NASA Lands Perseverance Mars Rover (clean feed)*


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2021)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

I can't wait to see ingenuity flying around.


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

Why do video games weigh so much?


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't wait to see ingenuity flying around.


That's awesome.






I did not know about this feature until reading your post. 

Thanks.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> I did not know about this feature until reading your post.


Me neither, that's pretty cool


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh look a pube....


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

Odd looking find in a soil grow.

If you have an idea help the guy out.


"i see all these small gray pebbles so naturally I'm like where the fuck did this come from so i pick one up and squeeze it and about had a heart attack. It BURST "






Who is interested in the most bizarre thing I've ever come across growing?


So the only bugs I've had on this grow was in week 2 of veg and it was thrips. I used spinosad and neem off and on for two weeks and bug free. Now fast forward 2.5 months I'm in week 5 of flower and i heard you can give them small doses of extra N and help the soil microbiology by adding...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Odd looking find in a soil grow.
> 
> If you have an idea help the guy out.
> 
> ...


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 18, 2021)

Running some freebies last few orders haven’t arrived so this is plan b


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will be doing their first test flight this morning. First flight on another planet that's not an entry, pretty cool.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2021)

I really love it when people report me it’s a good chuckle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2021)

sunni said:


> I really love it when people report me it’s a good chuckle


Reported.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2021)

Have not seen @mysunnyboy in a few hopefully you are doing well


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

sunni said:


> I really love it when people report me it’s a good chuckle


Mod me so I can put you on turtle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2021)

Raggy raggy Sunni scary me


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have not seen @mysunnyboy in a few hopefully you are doing well


@Jeffislovinlife She built a sandcastle and has been hotboxing it.......Fire In The Bowl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have not seen @mysunnyboy in a few hopefully you are doing well


she asked for her account to be deleted, but i did not oblige i wrote back asking her to take some time to think about it, im sure she will be back


We all need breaks from things sometimes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for that and have a great day and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends @sunni


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> NASA's Perseverance Mars rover is scheduled to touch down on the Red Planet today (Feb. 18 at 3:55 p.m. EST (2055 GMT)


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2021)

Woohoo....sunshine and warm weather. Darn it my sculpture on the banister melted....oh well...

Also got my other truck up and going, no leaks around the house as well, the shop wasn't as lucky, found out a pipe burst over there, but I had already shut the water of there, I got that fixed already...now to get the phones/internet going, already called them and got a work order on file......what a week...time to crack open a beer and have a smoke.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

@dannyboy602 miss you brother! I hope all is well on your neck of the woods.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

Today: sunset mountain cap and (earlier) embryonic stratocumulus.







Coupla days ago, iridescent clouds.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 20, 2021)

Alaska woman attacked by bear while using toilet


Shannon Stevens was shocked to find there was a bear behind when she used an outhouse in Alaska.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @dannyboy602 miss you brother! I hope all is well on your neck of the woods.


Same here, I've thought about him and hoped he was doing well.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> Alaska woman attacked by bear while using toilet
> 
> 
> Shannon Stevens was shocked to find there was a bear behind when she used an outhouse in Alaska.
> ...


My first thought was that would suck balls! Oh my if that had been a guy LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 20, 2021)

And my slight "Spider under the seat" phobia pales in comparison to that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And my slight "Spider under the seat" phobia pales in comparison to that.


Having been involved in putting someone's face back on after a bear mauling my thoughts on an undercarriage were unprintable. At least I wouldn't have been involved, so there's that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Having been involved in putting someone's face back on after a bear mauling my thoughts on an undercarriage were unprintable. At least I wouldn't have been involved, so there's that.


I've got two Grizzly bluff charges under my belt (multiple very scary approaches both times).
I'm glad we didn't meet because of that!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got two Grizzly bluff charges under my belt (multiple very scary approaches both times).
> I'm glad we didn't meet because of that!


After spending the day putting that woman's face back on and making sure we didn't have to open her skull I'd rather not meet one IRL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

It's snowing.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing.....


Shit, now I can't bitch about 48 and unpleasantly windy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Shit, now I can't bitch about 48 and unpleasantly windy.


Driveway is clear.....


Wish we didn't get that rain the other day....this light stuff would be fun if it wasn't on a slick ice layer. The driveway was ice before but we had snow.....now we have like 8" of nice snow......then an ice layer you can walk on......then probably 3' of snow. Bad snow for the backcountry


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Driveway is clear.....
> ..........snip........
> Wish we didn't get that rain the other day....*this light stuff would be fun if it wasn't on a slick ice layer*. The driveway was ice before but we had snow.....now we have like 8" of nice snow......then an ice layer you can walk on......then probably 3' of snow. Bad snow for the backcountry


 @tyler.durden


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @tyler.durden


How bad did he get it? Did I miss something?


----------



## J232 (Feb 20, 2021)

sunni said:


> she asked for her account to be deleted, but i did not oblige i wrote back asking her to take some time to think about it, im sure she will be back
> 
> 
> We all need breaks from things sometimes


Any idea where lime73 disappeared to? Went mia back in October.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 20, 2021)

J232 said:


> Any idea where lime73 disappeared to? Went mia back in October.


I got a dollar for whoever gets Clayton back here


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How bad did he get it? Did I miss something?







__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


You haven't lived..... But I’ve faked it with some style.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I even thumbs'd it up and posted a solution.......damn, good pot


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 20, 2021)

New Omegle Bars. He's doing so much these days that I think he ran out of Omegle footage to just piece together and throw out there. This is all one session, and he's got the camera straight at him instead of the profile shot he usually uses. It's all fire, and good energy from the lucky participants. Enjoy...









Bonus Cheese puff rap from Omegle #8, it is outstanding.








@shrxhky420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> New Omegle Bars. He's doing so much these days that I think he ran out of Omegle footage to just piece together and throw out there. This is all one session, and he's got the camera straight at him instead of the profile shot he usually uses. It's all fire, and good energy from the lucky participants. Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Did you watch 23? Holy hell that one was fkn fire. I watched the magician at least 20 times, and I swear I was hearing shit I didn't before each and every time. And the one that he breaks out for the girl in England was amazing. His play on words,double entendres, and his inclusion of those he's rapping for is something really special. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 20, 2021)

I went and saw my grandma today. She would've been 100. She passed a little before 99. We honestly thought she was going to live at least another 5-10 years. She had a fall a few months before she passed. It seems that fall changed her. Shortly after the fall some dementia started to set in. Anyway I think she got out just in time. She escaped the horror of covid which ran through the home she was at. 
It was a nice visit and I actually got to see a lot of my family. We all showed up around the same time. 6', masks and air hugs.
Happy birthday grandma, I love you. 


Took the pic early on, before I left there were a ton more flowers and balloons 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2021)

Oops.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 21, 2021)

I got an oculus quest 2. Started messing with it a little bit yesterday. It's pretty cool. Anyone have 1? Try it? Recommend any good games or apps?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got an oculus quest 2. Started messing with it a little bit yesterday. It's pretty cool. Anyone have 1? Try it? Recommend any good games or apps?
> 
> SH420


That's cool. Does it have Mario kart?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's cool. Does it have Mario kart?


Apparently, yes. I'll have to take a look. My cousin has a driver game, but he bought a full on steering wheel and pedal controller. He said it was super realistic 

SH420


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 21, 2021)

Because of the snow storm we looked through our deep freezer. Dammit, we had all kinds of shit. I pulled out and thawed 1 of the turkey's we had. We're gonna do like a mini thanksgiving dinner. Speaking of that I forgot to show y'all what I did during the storm! Pics to come...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently, yes. I'll have to take a look. My cousin has a driver game, but he bought a full on steering wheel and pedal controller. He said it was super realistic
> 
> SH420


No shit! That's cool. I had a steering wheel and pedal setup when I had a Dreamcast. My buddy has a new setup that is really sweet. The track feedback is insane!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

The local airport has a coupla these tied down. It’s a Fouga Magister, French jet trainer from the ‘50s. I was just treated to the sight of one in flight and doing aerobatics.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Go some bud rot in the critical Kush, the fan died yesterday there was none at the supermarket and I can’t go more the 5k’s from home (fuck you lockdown). Thought it might happen down about 2 ounces got a new fan coming today


Watch for early signs of PM, like twisted leaves on new growth.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The local airport has a coupla these tied down. It’s a Fouga Magister, French jet trainer from the ‘50s. I was just treated to the sight of one in flight and doing aerobatics.
> 
> View attachment 4833011


Some guy has an F-86 Sabre he would fly around here from a nearby airport. Haven't seen it in awhile though.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

neosapien said:


> One of my favorite things in life is seeing how thin I can slice a piece of cheese.


@neosapien 



Jarlsberg under my reshaped (and wicked sharp) Takagi honyaki santoku in aogami blue steel. Sorry about upside down.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> You're a professional at cutting the cheese when you can vacate an entire house.


I ate a bowl of clam chowder last night and today my farts could melt drywall. 

Mrs Stool is not impressed


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I ate a bowl of clam chowder last night and today my farts could melt drywall.
> 
> Mrs Stool is not impressed


I miss good New England chowdah


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> @neosapien
> 
> View attachment 4833084
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like you even made it ribbed for my pleasure!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> @neosapien
> 
> View attachment 4833084
> 
> ...


Get that 60 cycle interference under control, I can see the waves! What cheese? LOL Never mind I see Jarlsberg mentioned.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Nice! Looks like you even made it ribbed for my pleasure!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Get that 60 cycle interference under control, I can see the waves! What cheese? LOL Never mind I see Jarlsberg mentioned.


CIOs

cook-induced oscillations

the tools are innocent


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2021)

I watched the movie American Me last night. I ate lunch with Edward James Olmos once while they were filming American Me at Folsom Prison. Most of the inmates in this movie were not actors, most were Folsom convicts. They filmed for several days in my PIA factory. The housing block they used to film the movie was 3 block. All of my factory workers lived in 3 block. I see many faces I know when I watch this, I still have PTSD. There was 165 stabbings my first year...





P.S. they chose 2 ground floor cells in 3 block to film the movie. They had to pay the inmates to move out for filming. The cells were dingy looking so they movie crew painted them inside. 1/2 way thru filming the rest of the 3 block convicts held a strike and shut down filming because their cells weren't painted also. So Edward James Olmos bought enough paint to paint all the cells and as soon as filming stopped the entire cell block got painted....


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2021)

Today in rollitup 

ban a racist

suddenly people believe it’s okay as long as you can learn something for growing from them

and I’m not better than said racist for banning an account just because I don’t like his racist
Comments


----------



## solakani (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> You're a professional at cutting the cheese when you can vacate an entire house.


My boss at a job boasted that he could clear an entire board room. I lost that bet but we all went for an early lunch that day.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 21, 2021)

Folsom was a level 4 yard for most of my career.....


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2021)

solakani said:


> My boss at a job boasted that he could clear an entire board room. I lost that bet but we all went for an early lunch that day.


My stepson's ex-wife cleared the patio at a bbq once.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

I might see the sun on Friday.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I might see the sun on Friday.....




Damn north wind is coming back Tue-Wed. Looks like we are going to be running near normal the rest of the time. Still need a bunch more rain. Mornin.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

THIS just flew by. Anything we need to know?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4834012
> 
> Damn north wind is coming back Tue-Wed. Looks like we are going to be running near normal the rest of the time. Still need a bunch more rain. Mornin.


Damn, 70° in February. 2 or 3 seasons ago we had a few days hit 70°.........it was ok skiing. But it really screwed up places..........ice dams on the roofs and major frost heaves on the roads.....frozen stuff that never has issues. We got frozen in the house......fucked up the door opening it just to find out I couldn't get in the jeep. LOL


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, 70° in February. 2 or 3 seasons ago we had a few days hit 70°.........it was ok skiing. But it really screwed up places..........ice dams on the roofs and major frost heaves on the roads.....frozen stuff that never has issues. We got frozen in the house......fucked up the door opening it just to find out I couldn't get in the jeep. LOL


I remember in Kansas having to heat up the key to open my car door because the lock was frozen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember in Kansas having to heat up the key to open my car door because the lock was frozen.


Did that to the house a few times. LOL once it instantly refroze the key in the lock.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember in Kansas having to heat up the key to open my car door because the lock was frozen.


when I lived in NE Washington state near Idaho/Canadian border it was -0 in winter. we never locked our car door or set the emergency brake for this reason....everybody used a block/engine heaters. there were electric plugs dangling from the front of everyone's cars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And my slight "Spider under the seat" phobia pales in comparison to that.


you saw that video too


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

Someone is doing stall/spin training (?) in a -22. I hear it, but I only see it when it is at altitude by its contrail. Seconds after reaching contrail height, it pitches up and then falls, tumbling on more than one axis before killing roll and then pitch. The aircraft is visually quite slippery even in my heavy 20x binos. I got lucky and saw it silhouetted against its own contrail “knuckle”.

Here are two leftover knuckles from back-to-back stall initiations.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

We had that rain the other day.......some snow must have been blowing up under the cowl on the jeep. The rain soaked in and froze the windshield wiper linkage. What a pita... that's never happened before.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

doublejj said:


> when I lived in NE Washington state near Idaho/Canadian border it was -0 in winter. we never locked our car door or set the emergency brake for this reason....everybody used a block/engine heaters. there were electric plugs dangling from the front of everyone's cars.
> View attachment 4834045


Wife opened her door the other morning and the weather strip stayed stuck to the body.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2021)

Daft punk called it quits today.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Someone is doing stall/spin training (?) in a -22. I hear it, but I only see it when it is at altitude by its contrail. Seconds after reaching contrail height, it pitches up and then falls, tumbling on more than one axis before killing roll and then pitch. The aircraft is visually quite slippery even in my heavy 20x binos. I got lucky and saw it silhouetted against its own contrail “knuckle”.
> 
> Here are two leftover knuckles from back-to-back stall initiations.
> 
> View attachment 4834047


There is a huge compass drawn on the dry lake bed, from what I was told it is used during spin tests.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is a huge compass drawn on the dry lake bed, from what I was told it is used during spin tests.
> View attachment 4834049


That fits well with the fact that I’ve only seen it done maybe a dozen miles to my SE.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is a huge compass drawn on the dry lake bed, from what I was told it is used during spin tests.
> View attachment 4834049


Hmm...


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2021)

Dabbing.

You have been doing it wrong.



Booty bumping involves mixing drugs—usually meth or cocaine—with water and squirting it into your butt through a syringe without a needle at the end.

If you’re considering this way to use, or maybe want to learn how to do it more safely, read on for what we know about the technique, the risks and potential harms, the possible benefits, and more.

*Why people booty bump*
People booty bump so that they can avoid injecting, because injecting drugs can cause skin/vein damage and can be painful. If you booty bump, you won’t end up with “tracks” on your arms and may be less likely to end up with scabs, sores and other abscesses on your skin. People also may booty bump so that they can avoid snorting drugs, which can damage your nose, or avoid smoking, which can damage your lungs.

Also, you’ll likely experience stronger effects of the drug if you booty bump (than if, for example, you swallow your drugs). The rectum happens to be very efficient at absorbing a high percentage of a drug into your bloodstream—which is why some medications are administered through the rectum.

Booty bumping has a very high “bioavailability” rate compared to other routes of administration. That means that a higher percentage of the drug gets into your system with booty bumping, than for example, if you smoke your drugs.

*How people booty bump*
Some people will simply insert the drug in their ass without mixing it in water. This is called “*dabbing*” or “stuffing” if the drug is wrapped in a rolling paper.

It is less physically damaging to booty bump if you first mix your drugs in water. Draw the liquid up with a clean syringe (with the needle removed).









How to Booty Bump Better - San Francisco AIDS Foundation


Substance use counselor Jeremy Prillwitz shares what we know about booty bumping, the risks and potential harms, and how to booty bump more safely.




www.sfaf.org







Move to Seattle and you could get your Booty Bumping Kit free.


*Rantz: Seattle homeless shelter buys heroin pipes with city funds, teaches rectal injection method*
BY JASON RANTZ
FEBRUARY 22, 2021 AT 5:51 AM








A Seattle-funded homeless shelter is instructing addicts to smoke heroin and inject drugs rectally. They're passing out heroin pipes and so-called "booty bumping" kits. Their recommendation to homeless addicts thinking about smoking heroin? "Give it a try!"

A Seattle-backed homeless shelter is instructing addicts to smoke heroin and inject drugs rectally. And the shelter is using tax dollars to help get addicts high.









Rantz: Seattle homeless shelter buys heroin pipes with city funds, teaches rectal injection method


A Seattle-backed homeless shelter is instructing addicts to smoke heroin and inject drugs rectally. They even used city funds to buy heroin pipes.



mynorthwest.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dabbing.
> 
> You have been doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


I wish the users here would not leave all the syringes in a few of the city parks here. 

Crazy world. Beats locking them up and all the health issues imposed by injection habits.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dabbing.
> 
> You have been doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


So if you're willing to put it in your mouth you should try your butt?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So if you're willing to put it in your mouth you should try your butt?


Yes, in hindsight


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yes, in hindsight


But did you see it cumming?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But did you see it cumming?


I’m not that flexible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not that flexible.


It takes time.....and some deep breaths....


----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2021)

On a warning label at work.. must be the good shit


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 23, 2021)

Watching an old episode of "The West Wing", they were talking about Pandas.
Did you know all Giant Pandas are owned by China? They eat primarily fresh bamboo, think shoots (60-80lbs per day at a cost of about $150k per year). They are leased by the respective country for usually $1 million each per year for anywhere between 10-15 years (lease may or may not be renewed) and any Panda cubs born (a rarity) automatically belong to China and must be returned to them somewhere between 3-5 years of age. The Panda's zoo habitat must be approved by Chinese Panda officials. The adult Pandas can be "recalled" by China at any time for any reason (balance of lease is non-refundable). In China, any illegal acts against Pandas have a min/mand sentence of 10 years in prison (usually more). Prior to 1997, capital punishment for killing them wasn't unheard of. For more see "Panda Diplomacy"


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Watching an old episode of "The West Wing", they were talking about Pandas.
> Did you know all Giant Pandas are owned by China? They eat primarily fresh bamboo, think shoots (60-80lbs per day at a cost of about $150k per year). They are leased by the respective country for usually $1 million each per year for anywhere between 10-15 years (lease may or may not be renewed) and any Panda cubs born (a rarity) automatically belong to China and must be returned to them somewhere between 3-5 years of age. The Panda's zoo habitat must be approved by Chinese Panda officials. The adult Pandas can be "recalled" by China at any time for any reason (balance of lease is non-refundable). In China, any illegal acts against Pandas have a min/mand sentence of 10 years in prison (usually more). Prior to 1997, capital punishment for killing them wasn't unheard of. For more see "Panda Diplomacy"
> 
> View attachment 4835091


All but this Giant Panda


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 23, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I would like to buy a boat.


Did it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Did it
> 
> View attachment 4835143View attachment 4835144


The two happiest days in a boat owner's life: the day you buy the boat, and the day you sell the boat.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The two happiest days in a boat owner's life: the day you buy the boat, and the day you sell the boat.


I had to replace the floor in my old boat before I could sell it, that was fun.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The two happiest days in a boat owner's life: the day you buy the boat, and the day you sell the boat.


Yup heard um all Bring Out Another Thousand... Boat.. don't care sold my klr cause I'm coward these days bought the boat for about a third of what I made so, we will see if I like it better


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4835188View attachment 4835189View attachment 4835190


Did you have to replace the stringers too?


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you have to replace the stringers too?


They were aluminum.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

Iridescent cloud plus cool contrails.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Yup heard um all Bring Out Another Thousand... Boat.. don't care sold my klr cause I'm coward these days bought the boat for about a third of what I made so, we will see if I like it better


The way I heard it, twas "Bust out another thousand".
Way more than that with a commercial outfit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

@bk78
I don’t yield less than 3lb’s/DE light and i got lots. And I only grow fire. Not really bragging more of a complaint.
Been growing indoor and out for 30 yrs.
Just chill dude. I haven’t been posting allot lately helping people, which is what i have done allot of, because my shit burned down in the Camp Fire, Paradise Ca nov 8 2018. Built a 2000sqft shop and am rolling again but in the process of building my new home.

we could be friends here. Honestly, i hate bragging about shit. And i’m not really into being a keyboard troll. I shouldn’t have to. Again, i originally joined this site, after having been on overgrow before, to help people.

i don’t post pics on demand. Rather, just let em come out. I’ve posted plenty over the years.

just chill bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The way I heard it, twas "Bust out another thousand".
> Way more than that with a commercial outfit.


Oh jesus christ. It sucks!
I got the jet sled fixed up. Still some burns in the floor. All that’s left to replace.
The pontoon boat, aka the FV Trollitup, is so fucked. Bust out another thousand X 15? Lol
HO Insurance didn’t pay shit because i’m dumb and had no boat insurance.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> THIS just flew by. Anything we need to know?


Hub said that's the Doomsday Plane! Wattzup doc


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @bk78
> I don’t yield less than 3lb’s/DE light and i got lots. And I only grow fire. Not really bragging more of a complaint.
> Been growing indoor and out for 30 yrs.
> Just chill dude. I haven’t been posting allot lately helping people, which is what i have done allot of, because my shit burned down in the Camp Fire, Paradise Ca nov 8 2018. Built a 2000sqft shop and am rolling again but in the process of building my new home.
> ...


So you guys have some beef?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh jesus christ. It sucks!
> I got the jet sled fixed up. Still some burns in the floor. All that’s left to replace.
> The pontoon boat, aka the FV Trollitup, is so fucked. Bust out another thousand X 15? Lol
> HO Insurance didn’t pay shit because i’m dumb and had no boat insurance.


That is the thing I love most about being old.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub said that's the Doomsday Plane! Wattzup doc


Ikr!
Weather wasn’t calling for a UV index of 50 thousand, so I’m guessing they were training.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So you guys have some beef?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ikr!
> Weather wasn’t calling for a UV index of 50 thousand, so I’m guessing they were training.






(they got the wingflex right @GreatwhiteNorth )


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> (they got the wingflex right @GreatwhiteNorth )


There now I’ve got the Battle Hum of the Republic lodged in my head.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub said that's the Doomsday Plane! Wattzup doc


The airborne command center back in the day was called "Looking Glass" Coms on the missile sites were always in contact with it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 23, 2021)

How'd tall be solving Rubix cubes before googles?


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> How'd tall be solving Rubix cubes before googles?


Pop a center side piece out and properly arrange. Still slower than the savants.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pop a center side piece out and properly arrange. Still slower than the savants.


https://web.mit.edu/sp.268/www/rubik.pdf


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> https://web.mit.edu/sp.268/www/rubik.pdf


Too many tabs and windows open. Didn't look. And if assembly diagram? Already wasting mental capacity here. LOL. What was that? What century?


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Too many tabs and windows open. Didn't look. And if assembly diagram? Already wasting mental capacity here. LOL. What was that? What century?


Brute force stickers. No disassembly required


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> Brute force
> View attachment 4835602


There is a phillips head screw under the center sticker on all 6 sides if you wish to be civil and delicate. Me smash.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> There is a phillips head screw under the center sticker on all 6 sides if you wish to be civil and delicate. Me smash.


The Mathematics of the Rubik’s Cube [20 pages]
Introduction to Group Theory and Permutation Puzzles March 17, 2009 

Introduction 
Almost everyone has tried to solve a Rubik’s cube. The first attempt often ends in vain with only a jumbled mess of colored cubies (as I will call one small cube in the bigger Rubik’s cube) in no coherent order. Solving the cube becomes almost trivial once a certain core set of algorithms, called macros, are learned. Using basic group theory, the reason these solutions are not incredibly difficult to find will become clear.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> The Mathematics of the Rubik’s Cube [20 pages]
> Introduction to Group Theory and Permutation Puzzles March 17, 2009
> 
> Introduction
> Almost everyone has tried to solve a Rubik’s cube. The first attempt often ends in vain with only a jumbled mess of colored cubies (as I will call one small cube in the bigger Rubik’s cube) in no coherent order. Solving the cube becomes almost trivial once a certain core set of algorithms, called macros, are learned. Using basic group theory, the reason these solutions are not incredibly difficult to find will become clear.


I like smash. Faster than reading your intro. Let alone the actual publication. Ha ha. And they were made of high density ABS in the day. bullet proof so to speak. They were the rage in my middle school. The school sold all the confiscated ones back to us at the spring carnival to raise a good pile of cash. Why the reminders of times fleeting qualities. You getting old?


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I like smash. Faster than reading your intro. Let alone the actual publication. Ha ha. And they were made of high density ABS in the day. bullet proof so to speak. They were the rage in my middle school. The school sold all the confiscated ones back to us at the spring carnival to raise a good pile of cash. Why the reminders of times fleeting qualities. You getting old?


brain aerobics. use it or lose it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> brain aerobics. use it or lose it


I'm OCD and have a serious issue with apophenia. My mind needs a tranq. LOL.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm OCD and have a serious issue with apophenia. My mind needs a tranq. LOL.


time check 4:20am


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> brain aerobics. use it or lose it


Brain aerobics here's one for you draw this out after you have drawn it out put your pen or pencil in one of the boxes and draw one continuous line through the boxes without going through any line twice or lifting up your penciland then tell me how many times it takes you to work it out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> time check 4:20am


Been 4:20 somewhere all night. I need to call Orkin. My tray is crawling with roaches. Packing a full melt rosin hash ball hit to you. cheers!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

All sides of the boxes


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Brain aerobics here's one for you draw this out after you have drawn it out put your pen or pencil in one of the boxes and draw one continuous line through the boxes without going through any line twice or lifting up your pencilView attachment 4835612and then tell me how many times it takes you to work it out


There is an app for that. I do Lumosity for 10 minutes each day


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Brain aerobics here's one for you draw this out after you have drawn it out put your pen or pencil in one of the boxes and draw one continuous line through the boxes without going through any line twice or lifting up your pencilView attachment 4835612and then tell me how many times it takes you to work it out


Computers really slow but too easy. Come better please. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Been 4:20 somewhere all night. I need to call Orkin. My tray is crawling with roaches. Packing a full melt rosin hash ball hit to you. cheers!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Though each line in the boxes with out going though any line more than once 


MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4835615


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4835615


I want to try to squish full melt and put it in a ccell cart


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Computers really slow but too easy. Come better please. LOL.View attachment 4835614


Now in a continuous line. Intersect every line in the drawing without crossing one twice. Easier but more complex for most.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> I want to try to squish full melt and put it in a ccell cart


Resin cutter and a vaporizer. I stopped due to over dosing. Still doing the math


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Though each line in the boxes with out going though any line more than once


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Resin cutter and a vaporizer. I stopped due to over dosing. Still doing the math


Well I've got to get my HTC in somehow ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok but the center line is one line


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I've got to get my HTC in somehow ha ha ha


I have a few means. Looking for alternatives to my beloved zig zags and bubblers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok but the center line is one line


Easy fix. I thought you meant that. Just start outside according to the math. Uno momento. Por favor mi amigo.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a few means. Looking for alternatives to my beloved zig zags and bubblers.


Check this little unit out does dry herb oils and it's even a nectar collector


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Easy fix. I thought you meant that. Just start outside according to the math. Uno momento. Por favor mi amigo. View attachment 4835622


Look at your blue line again


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

My cofee table book in my single days was, "Non equilibrium thermal dynamics in biophysics". In the basement in my meager library.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Look at your blue line again


Now I'm confused. Intersected every line once unless you are being smart and counting the sides of squares as a solid line. Although possible. Not likely as we lift our hands at every angle to draw geometric shapes. Please explain.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My cofee table book in my single days was, "Non equilibrium thermal dynamics in biophysics". In the basement in my meager library.


Thought it was under the popular mechanic hot rod magazines


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Now I'm confused. Intersected every line once unless you are being smart and counting the sides of squares as a solid line. Although possible. Not likely as we lift our hands at every angle to draw geometric shapes. Please explain.


I guess I didn't understand the question. Or was that the catch? There are only two lines under those understandings of parameters.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thought it was under the popular mechanic hot rod magazines


Popular mechanics,science and RC modelor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

It is not possible sorry about that I worked on that problem for 3 days because of Professor told me it was not possible and that being said that's the exercise


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I guess I didn't understand the question. Or was that the catch? There are only two lines under those understandings of parameters.


I did a piss poor job of explaining it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is not possible sorry about that I worked on that problem for 3 days because of Professor told me it was not possible and that being said that's the exercise


It is possible if given the proper data.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Dams psych professor's now that sounds familiar I wonder where I heard that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I did a piss poor job of explaining it


You were given a planned failure by an arrogant teacher. If no facts as to what is considered a line, they can be changed with your solution.ld trick my science teacher used to get us to think.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dams psych professor's now that sounds familiar I wonder where I heard that


I was forced to see a shrink as a troubled youth. More mis understood and talking over my peers thing. But one refused to se me after 3 visits. And the second one resigned after7. I got out of a 2-3 year waste of time in 4 months. I would have been a good lawyer if I could honestly lie.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You were given a planned failure by an arrogant teacher. If no facts as to what is considered a line, they can be changed with your solution.ld trick my science teacher used to get us to think.


Right on both counts but I will have to give him he did get me to think quite hard on a simple ass problems that most people would have gave up on a lot sooner


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Right on both counts but I will have to give him he did get me to think quite hard on a simple ass problems that most people would have gave up on a lot sooner


Logic, math and mechanical aptitude solve that in all its possibilities pretty fast if considering facts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

A quote from the head doctor Golden Valley mental health facility is Minnesota antisocial with violent tendencies and an incurable asshole


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A quote from the head doctor Golden Valley mental health facility is Minnesota antisocial with violent tendencies and an incurable asshole


Sounds familiar. Sadly there words out weigh your actions. And talked to you for bit. How do they know you? My college psyc did not include mind reading or clairvoyance.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> View attachment 4835640


Right and wrong as I see it. Exemplary effort. Another toke for you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds familiar. Sadly there words out weigh your actions. And talked to you for bit. How do they know you? My college psyc did not include mind reading or clairvoyance.


I was 13 and quite angry so I guess you can say that about any thirteen-year-old


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Okay quick history lesson by the time I was 10 years old I was living on the streets of New York City by the time authorities caught up with me I was 13 and drag back to Minnesota and the party started from there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

3 years of hell and then I turned 16 and my father's past caught up with me he was a colonel in the Green Berets


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Ha ha ha I really need to quit talking to this thing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

That is nuts. Just most of my pre teens and a few of the teens in the woods in the middle of no where. Surrounded by people beyond intelligent. Yet unable to really socialize or interact as a result. Then I got thrown into a yuppie elite high school. Was a smoker, toker and partier. And no money compared to the other kids. I sold drugs, partied and seriously beat people up. Both deserved and just wrong. Got a name. I had people coming to find me from other schools. But I became a menace to society for retaliating against entitled peoles attacks on my poor self and family. Emancipated at 15. Mom tossed me out. Cause her boyfriend was scared of me. No other issue. Lived outdoors for about a year then. 

We both got the shaft. But I am happy for mine now. Besides a few of my mistakes. We can and will survive. Elitist won't when it comes and money is Charmin thing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha I really need to quit talking to this thing


You feel better. And we lived it. No point hiding.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

No I mean actually talking to my device not about what we're talkin about I'll deal with that a long time ago


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

And all my legal problems yeah I'm guilty and did my time ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No I mean actually talking to my device not about what we're talkin about I'll deal with that a long time ago


I only cuss at mine. Seems to work. No voluntary voice recognition. I know it is too late. But I like to dream of freedom.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And all my legal problems yeah I'm guilty and did my time ha ha ha


My wrong doing to others. Still owe some apologies if ever encountered. Strange how things just chew a hole and lie there forever.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

The sun coming up yet


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My wrong doing to others. Still owe some apologies if ever encountered. Strange how things just chew a hole and lie there forever.


Ya I can not say that at this point in my life


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The sun coming up yet


Not yet. I wish. Needto get in my supplies in the greenhouse now that the snow is melting. And I watered and top dressed that big GGfaux before I closed it. I have had stunps reveg under white rose winter cones. Not expecting results. But why not?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya I can not say that at this point in my life


I have a few of those. Some things I take personally. I have a naughty list for xmas cards.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

For the grief that I caused my mother I wish I could take back dealing with me as a child that woman had the patience of a saint but the others in my life yeah not so much


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

My buddy can't keep his eyes open. Been hanging all night. Spoiled. His own recliner. And in front of the picture window most times.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> The airborne command center back in the day was called "Looking Glass" Coms on the missile sites were always in contact with it.


I remember those days, damn I'm old.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

All the days of Halo jumping


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

I remember the first time ever went out of the door of a plane so as previously stated I'm a small guy so I had a little bit of an attitude so my little bad ass self got to the door and froze hands went up legs hit the sides of the door looked back and before I said anything a boot in the ass ha ha ha thanks for the memory


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2021)

https://nypost.com/2021/02/24/frys-electronics-abruptly-goes-out-of-business/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://nypost.com/2021/02/24/frys-electronics-abruptly-goes-out-of-business/


Did you at least get some good deals


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you at least get some good deals


I didn't know about it until today, they just pulled the plug.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I didn't know about it until today, they just pulled the plug.


Coming from Illinois those stories are crazy looking


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I didn't know about it until today, they just pulled the plug.


Same here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coming from Illinois those stories are crazy looking


 the store'sfronts


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://nypost.com/2021/02/24/frys-electronics-abruptly-goes-out-of-business/


Oh man. One could get Cool Shit there.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

The E-4 came by again. Heading true north, altitude 20 thousandish, with something small (relatively!) and gray just ahead. It takes a jumbo to make a -135 look small.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Brain aerobics here's one for you draw this out after you have drawn it out put your pen or pencil in one of the boxes and draw one continuous line through the boxes without going through any line twice or lifting up your pencilView attachment 4835612and then tell me how many times it takes you to work it out


This is it.. I had about a full notebook full of it trying to get a free lunch. Biggest let down of my childhood


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2021)

Chicago is hitting the upper 40s f this week, the last two days have been downright balmy. It is rapidly melting our huge mounds of snow. I'm going to go check out my car to see how much is melted, it has been snowed in for over a week. I need to deliver weed to a few clients tonight, they have been patiently waiting for a few days. Crazy winter.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Easy fix. I thought you meant that. Just start outside according to the math. Uno momento. Por favor mi amigo. View attachment 4835622


 You went through the top line twice (blue line).


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You went through the top line twice (blue line).


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4836095


Very close. Where the red line forks, detach and connect to the stub in right upper rectangle. Then you’ve got it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You went through the top line twice (blue line).


Lack of sleep and just saw that. TY. Was mere fun. Also a laugh for all you folks. I'm okay with that. Keep poking me. I'll take it. Bored crazy the last week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Very close. Where the red line forks, detach and connect to the stub in right upper rectangle. Then you’ve got it.


Fork was a accident...should have used a thinner line.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fork was a accident...should have used a thinner line.


History is littered with the ambitious offspring of undeclared royal forking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> History is littered with the ambitious offspring of undeclared royal forking.


What a forking shame....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What a forking shame....


Ikr!

Poor bastards ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ikr!
> 
> Poor bastards ...


Well it's gotta be tough to support a litter....


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> View attachment 4836137


So close. You DQed when you crossed the east line a second time. Mind that end zone dance.

Oh wait no. You have bigger problems. You crossed the inside horizontal twice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> View attachment 4836137


What is that a penis with a balloon tied to the tip?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

See, it's what you consider one line......I see five equal lines and one half line.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So close. You DQed when you crossed the east line a second time. Mind that end zone dance.
> 
> Oh wait no. You have bigger problems. You crossed the inside horizontal twice.


define line BLACK
define trail RED


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> define line BLACK
> define trail RED


Your trail penetrates inner horizontal line twice. You need to abandon symmetry.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Your trail penetrates inner horizontal line twice. You need to abandon symmetry.


Rules_of_engagement UNDEFINED


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> Rules_of_engagement UNDEFINED


Dissenting opinion. Rule states cross each line once. I offer an observation that your suggested solution has previously-stated violation of basic premise.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago is hitting the upper 40s f this week, the last two days have been downright balmy. It is rapidly melting our huge mounds of snow. I'm going to go check out my car to see how much is melted, it has been snowed in for over a week. I need to deliver weed to a few clients tonight, they have been patiently waiting for a few days. Crazy winter.


Wow! My car is totally free of snow, I can just drive it right out. The streets seem clear enough to park almost anywhere, so glad I didn't kill myself shoveling. Who says procrastination doesn't work??? It has served me serendipitously throughout my life.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So close. You DQed when you crossed the east line a second time. Mind that end zone dance.
> 
> Oh wait no. You have bigger problems. You crossed the inside horizontal twice.


But is the box drawing a single line or multiple individuals. Not sure where you are coming from. No definition allows for manipulation of the game by dealer as you play. These were common learning tools in my 10th grade science class. Had a brilliant teacher who actually taught people to think.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. Rule states cross each line once. I offer an observation that your suggested solution has previously-stated violation of basic premise.


Line = 2 endpoints


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> Line = 2 endpoints


But you still can't intersect.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> But is the box drawing a single line or multiple individuals. Not sure where you are coming from. No definition allows for manipulation of the game by dealer as you play. These were common learning tools in my 10th grade science class. Had a brilliant teacher who actually taught people to think.


There are six lines. The four perimeter lines, the long inside horizontal and the short inside vertical.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But you still can't intersect.


And his latest lacks a single end point. Further complicating the equation. All this from a simple geometric shape. LMAO. We humans suck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There are six lines. The four perimeter lines, the long inside horizontal and the short vertical.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


I see 3. Perimeter and two center dividing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And his latest lacks a single end point. Further complicating the equation. All this from a simple geometric shape. LMAO. We humans suck.


You know what I think it is.......it's a map of where the fuck did I leave my keys....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I see 3. Perimeter and two center dividing.


Right angles are points where at least one line ends. You don’t count around a corner.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know what I think it is.......it's a map of where the fuck did I leave my keys....


I'm just appreciating the diversion from this third of my current brain twister. TY in earnest to all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Right angles are points where at least one line ends. You don’t count around a corner.


I free hand squares in one continuous motion. Yet another translation based upon personal technique.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> Line = 2 endpoints


Except center horizontal and upper perimeter line. These are 3-pointers since a 180-degree join does not change line identity.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I free hand squares in one continuous motion. Yet another translation based upon personal technique.


I don’t understand sentence 1.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Except center horizontal and upper perimeter line. These are 3-pointers since a 180-degree join does not change line identity.


I have never been square enough to fully understand geometry.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t understand sentence 1.


My drawing allows me to make a square without stopping my stroke. Not typical for most. A square is merely a poor circle. Just REALLY TINY radius at corner.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There are six lines. The four perimeter lines, the long inside horizontal and the short inside vertical.


holding or expressing opinions that are at variance with those commonly or officially held


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My drawing allows me to make a square without stopping my stroke. Not typical for most. A square is merely a poor circle. Just REALLY TINY radius at corner.


No. The corners are singularities, not tight arcs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> holding or expressing opinions that are at variance with those commonly or officially held


By his definition as I read: there are 2 additional lines as a result 45 degree angles. And a 180degree line is but a single line. This is seriously convoluted, LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No. The corners are singularities, not tight arcs.


In your world.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> By his definition as I read: there are 2 additional lines as a result 45 degree angles. And a 180degree line is but a single line. This is seriously convoluted, LOL.


All angles in original drawing are 90 or 180 degrees. There are no 45-degree angles.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> All angles in original drawing are 90 or 180 degrees. There are no 45-degree angles.


Correct typo here. yet two additional lines. Why humans war. No set standards for anything. Even most science once ingested.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You were given a planned failure by an arrogant teacher. If no facts as to what is considered a line, they can be changed with your solution.ld trick my science teacher used to get us to think.


I should have listened to you at the start.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My drawing allows me to make a square without stopping my stroke. Not typical for most. A square is merely a poor circle. Just REALLY TINY radius at corner.


Not to quibble but mathematically a circle is a poor man's square.
Hyg








Squaring the circle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It's kinda where the whole area under the curve begins to enter our thought process.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not to quibble but mathematically a circle is a poor man's square.
> Hyg
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised it took this long. One persons definition is but their definition. The only rules in thinking are natures. Not mankinds. And just rotating the old cogs. TY for the lube.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Just for giggles. Let's see everyone's attempt at a free hand circle. 

And a free hand square is not square in the corners under magnification.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just for giggles. Let's see everyone's attempt at a free hand circle.
> 
> And a free hand square is not square in the corners under magnification.


Sorry hun, I do math because I can not do art.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Brain aerobics here's one for you draw this out after you have drawn it out put your pen or pencil in one of the boxes and draw one continuous line through the boxes without going through any line twice or lifting up your pencilView attachment 4835612and then tell me how many times it takes you to work it out


Original rules....






MICHI-CAN said:


> Just for giggles. Let's see everyone's attempt at a free hand circle.
> 
> And a free hand square is not square in the corners under magnification.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry hun, I do math because I can not do art.


I do basic math to do art. Everything has a number value or formula. Complicated basics rule our existance thing. 

Good evening to you. Ang that GG is tastier than mine. About the same THC. Impressive. TY for the lead.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Original rules....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a really quick example from a drawing lesson for Jeff. But better than most will produce. Yet easy enough for child to do if shown. Too basic to grasp for most without the DUH moment. LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is a really quick example from a drawing lesson for Jeff. But better than most will produce. Yet easy enough for child to do if shown. Too basic to grasp for most without the DUH moment. LOL.View attachment 4836256


A year out of touch and thousands of pounds of snow and ice today.......I don't even know how they came out that good.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just for giggles. Let's see everyone's attempt at a free hand circle.
> 
> And a free hand square is not square in the corners under magnification.


This guy is good


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> This guy is good
> View attachment 4836263





DustyDuke said:


> This guy is good
> View attachment 4836263


True talent based on muscle memory and maintaining stable rotation point. My method on a much higher level. Still basic natural laws at play.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago is hitting the upper 40s f this week, the last two days have been downright balmy. It is rapidly melting our huge mounds of snow. I'm going to go check out my car to see how much is melted, it has been snowed in for over a week. I need to deliver weed to a few clients tonight, they have been patiently waiting for a few days. Crazy winter.


Break out your scooter!  Hopefully an early spring!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Break out your scooter!  Hopefully an early spring!!


Our ground hog was in a parka and muck lucks. Not so fast.


----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What is that a penis with a balloon tied to the tip?


lit apophenia


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What is that a penis with a balloon tied to the tip?


The ink blot resembles a problem of sexual identity. As I state to the tormentor with a research title. All the while my minds inner guardian surmises their most vulnerable means of exploitation and manipulation. Just let me see your face as you hear my voice. 

And Apophenia has shown me a world of connections beyond this just related adventure of your mental capacity and imagination.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

solakani said:


> lit apophenia


Here is apophenia at work. Visualized for the non blessed. A connection of un related things. Yet related upon inspection in many ways. My life is overwhelming if not indulged.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is apophenia at work. Visualized for the non blessed. A connection of un related things. Yet related upon inspection in many ways. My life is overwhelming if not indulged. View attachment 4836276


Bad case of rheumatoid arthritis


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is apophenia at work. Visualized for the non blessed. A connection of un related things. Yet related upon inspection in many ways. My life is overwhelming if not indulged. View attachment 4836276


Your art?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Bad case of rheumatoid arthritis


More along the lines of a psychosomatic gastro intestinal disorder.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Your art?


Yes. Just picked my pad up again after 16 years. I'm just trying to do it again. TY.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Yes. Just picked my pad up again after 16 years. I'm just trying to do it again. TY.


Why did you give me sad face?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Why did you give me sad face?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4836298


Drinking and beating yourself up?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

I like it!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Break out your scooter!  Hopefully an early spring!!


I totally would if it wasn't so wet. I'm hoping for enough melt by this weekend, Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be sunny and close to 50f. I'm aiming for a bike ride one day, and a scooter ride the next.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I totally would if it wasn't so wet. I'm hoping for enough melt by this weekend, Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be sunny and close to 50f. I'm aiming for a bike ride one day, and a scooter ride the next.


@tyler.durden 
Can those things smoke the tires?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Drinking and beating yourself up?


Was the feeling of the forums that night. LOL. Good read. Was entertaining @Jeffislovinlife . My source of inspiration of late. Works for me. Got this and just started his dog last night.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @tyler.durden
> Can those things smoke the tires?


With some pimp juice. All day. LOL. Pimp my Rascal.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @tyler.durden
> Can those things smoke the tires?


Not my scooter, it's only rear wheel drive and 1000w motor. Most dual drive high performance scooters can easily smoke the tires, I'm trying not to buy one of those but I fear I may.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Not my scooter, it's only rear wheel drive and 1000w motor. Most dual drive high performance scooters can easily smoke the tires, I'm trying not to buy one of those but I fear I may.


I'll stick to 4 wheels under power. But here is the favorite among riders here.


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> History is littered with the ambitious offspring of undeclared royal forking.


Royal forking leads to royal cussing.












Royal spooning could be interesting.







I love the looks of this board.

A mental sport wherein players struggle to weave chains of consequences. A seemingly simple game to a novice but extremely difficult to master, sometimes impossible. A game where the objective is to violently throw your pieces to the floor upon losing. The number of possible unique chess games is much greater than the number of electrons in the universe. The number of electrons is estimated to be about 10^79, while the number of unique chess games is 10^120.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Royal forking leads to royal cussing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only see Bonsaii.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Royal forking leads to royal cussing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not go gentle into that white knight


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Bad case of rheumatoid arthritis


I was leaning towards avian pox.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was leaning towards avian pox.


I immediately saw the deformed talon joints


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

No it's definitely a flying cock nugget.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No it's definitely a flying cock nugget.


It's KFC!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's KFC!


And for my Canadian friends, Tim Hortens.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I immediately saw the deformed talon joints


The devil is in the details, as you know LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4836095


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 25, 2021)

A nice cuppa methinks.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> A nice cuppa methinks.


Oh no no. Every cuppa methinks I ever brewed was bitter with regret. Now ... mepretends is a more palatable brew, if a bit unstable.


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2021)

My wife got her hair cut yesterday, the last was more than a year ago because of covid.

She has yet to ask me what I think of it. It is probably best she doesn't.






cut paste, not my wife


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> My wife got her hair cut yesterday, the last was more than a year ago because of covid.
> 
> She has yet to ask me what I think of it. It is probably best she doesn't.
> 
> ...


Mine did the Ellen type bowl cut years ago. Non flattering at best. I retaliated by getting a mohawk. I agreed to shave it off and never repeat if she maintained at least shoulder length hair. Long hair is best on most women in my opinion. LOL.
Hope your evening treats you well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> My wife got her hair cut yesterday, the last was more than a year ago because of covid.
> 
> She has yet to ask me what I think of it. It is probably best she doesn't.
> 
> ...


Has she ever told you it's a perfect size........





















Hair grows back 























But I told my wife please no


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine did the Ellen type bowl cut years ago. Non flattering at best. I retaliated by getting a mohawk. I agreed to shave it off and never repeat if she maintained at least shoulder length hair. Long hair is best on most women in my opinion. LOL.
> Hope your evening treats you well.


When we met her hair was shorter than my own.

I do prefer short styles. Just not this one.

These are some she has used.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> When we met her hair was shorter than my own.
> 
> I do prefer short styles. Just not this one.
> 
> ...


Mines bone structure is not as suitable as these. LOL. And she likes her hair pulled. OOPS!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> When we met her hair was shorter than my own.
> 
> I do prefer short styles. Just not this one.
> 
> ...


I'd like to speak with the manager!


Just tell her you love it. That's all she wants to hear.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> My wife got her hair cut yesterday, the last was more than a year ago because of covid.
> 
> She has yet to ask me what I think of it. It is probably best she doesn't.
> 
> ...


Hows your hair? Maybe she didn't want to out shine you!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> My wife got her hair cut yesterday, the last was more than a year ago because of covid.
> 
> She has yet to ask me what I think of it. It is probably best she doesn't.
> 
> ...


All cats are grey in the dark Lokie!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

Lady Gaga's dog walker shot, two of her French bulldogs stolen | CNN


Lady Gaga's dog walker was shot and her two French bulldogs, Koji and Gustav, were stolen Wednesday night in Hollywood, a source close to the singer tells CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to speak with the manager!
> 
> 
> Just tell her you love it. That's all she wants to hear.


agree she wants to feel good pandemic is shit tell her its great and she looks hot


----------



## lokie (Feb 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hows your hair? Maybe she didn't want to out shine you!


It's not this






Closer to this these days.



I'm hot headed enough there is no way I would sit for this.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 26, 2021)

Bought a pair of trekking poles a while back, and I finally took them out for a hike...and damned if my knees don’t hurt. I didn’t think they’d make that much of a difference, but apparently I really use them heavily for descending, and my knees are thanking me for it.

/jabberjibber


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 26, 2021)

It's Friday, and you know what that means. New Omegle Bars! It's great, enjoy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 26, 2021)

I heard strange thumping sounds upstairs earlier so I went to investigate- really freaked me out. It ended up just being my parents having loud hard sex.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2021)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I heard strange thumping sounds upstairs earlier so I went to investigate- really freaked me out. It ended up just being my parents having loud hard sex.


I bet your dad was slaying it.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I heard strange thumping sounds upstairs earlier so I went to investigate- really freaked me out. It ended up just being my parents having loud hard sex.


Must have been one hell of a vacation. 
It's good to see you posting again.

My ex's kid would pop up unexpected.
He kept wondering what the noises were coming from in any room in the house.

Odd kid. He would hide his eyes whenever boobs were displayed on HBO.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 27, 2021)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I heard strange thumping sounds upstairs earlier so I went to investigate- really freaked me out. It ended up just being my parents having loud hard sex.


Dude! Where have you been for the last year? We were worried the 'rona got you.


----------



## Medskunk (Feb 27, 2021)

Do you also puff your thc right in the face of pests around the house and observe their attitude? 

I mean if you re gonna smash em, give em some high first


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> Do you also puff your thc right in the face of pests around the house and observe their attitude?
> 
> I mean if you re gonna smash em, give em some high first


I do. It is amusing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Bought a pair of trekking poles a while back, and I finally took them out for a hike...and damned if my knees don’t hurt. I didn’t think they’d make that much of a difference, but apparently I really use them heavily for descending, and my knees are thanking me for it.
> 
> /jabberjibber


Down hill is the worst on my knees as well, especially after a successful hunt.
I lubs my swiss gear.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 27, 2021)

I was just to pay a new subscription fee to a VPN service tomorrow, Google play already took the subscription the day before it was due ( today) and have put me in overdraft godsdammitohaggis. I've messaged them saying unauthorised payment and asked for a refund not even due a reply till march 11th


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 27, 2021)

I stupidly left my bank card linked to Google play store doh.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I stupidly left my bank card linked to Google play store doh.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude! Where have you been for the last year? We were worried the 'rona got you.


Yo! I’m alive! Just been kickin it in my parents basement, they got me busy as fuck vacuuming and dusting and cleaning their cat shit up. Hoping rona wipes em out so I don’t have to hear them fuckin anymore. Shits nasty


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2021)

Rooster fitted with blade for cockfight kills its owner in India


Bird with knife attached to leg ready to take on opponent inflicts fatal injuries to man’s groin




www.theguardian.com





Bird with knife attached to leg ready to take on opponent inflicts fatal injuries to man’s groin...


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2021)

ANC said:


> Rooster fitted with blade for cockfight kills its owner in India
> 
> 
> Bird with knife attached to leg ready to take on opponent inflicts fatal injuries to man’s groin
> ...







__





Peenoise






www.rollitup.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2021)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yo! I’m alive! Just been kickin it in my parents basement, they got me busy as fuck vacuuming and dusting and cleaning their cat shit up. Hoping rona wipes em out so I don’t have to hear them fuckin anymore. Shits nasty


I missed you!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I missed you!


that’s nice, thanks! I would have been here more often but shit went down at the truck stop. It’s a long story but it has to do with me being a power bottom in the bathroom, eating a case of Cheetos and skat films. No time to elaborate, my moms making me hang with the family upstairs


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2021)

bu$hleaguer said:


> that’s nice, thanks! I would have been here more often but shit went down at the truck stop. It’s a long story but it has to do with me being a power bottom in the bathroom, eating a case of Cheetos and skat films. No time to elaborate, my moms making me hang with the family upstairs


Fuckin' Bushie


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuckin' Bushie


It’s a tough job


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a tough job
> 
> View attachment 4839212


Bushie would have the gimp eating out of his ...errrr...hands, yeah thats it


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Bushie would have the gimp eating Froot Loops out of his ...errrr...hands, yeah thats it


Fify


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2021)

bu$hleaguer said:


> that’s nice, thanks! I would have been here more often but shit went down at the truck stop. It’s a long story but it has to do with me being a power bottom in the bathroom, eating a case of Cheetos and skat films. No time to elaborate, my moms making me hang with the family upstairs


That’s why I’ve missed you


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2021)

Does this make sense to anyone lol. Was looking at next door app


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4839260
> Does this make sense to anyone lol. Was looking at next door app


Someone free basin


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4839260
> Does this make sense to anyone lol. Was looking at next door app


Some things are never meant to make sense and just walk away


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Some things are never meant to make sense and just walk away


The Grandpa Charta
“Kid yer better off not knowin.”


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4839260
> Does this make sense to anyone lol. Was looking at next door app


Well here you go 









Walk in Bath, Bianka STD 1700, Bathtub | eBay


The Bianca walk-in bath, with contoured back support, was created to provide you with a traditional reclined bathing experience, while removing the difficulties associated with having to step up, over and into the bath.



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 28, 2021)

Got a refund from Google pay.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Got a refund from Google pay.


Hopefully you didn't get any overdraft fees....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2021)

*He was jailed for illegally growing pot in Calif. Now his cannabis farm has a tourism license.
*








This illegal Calif. activity landed him in jail. Now it earned him a tourism license.


Though familiar, this corner of California feels like a precious secret that not everyone...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully you didn't get any overdraft fees....


Probably a few cents, I was like a millennial I'm telling ya.








DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully you didn't get any overdraft fees....


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4839260
> Does this make sense to anyone lol. Was looking at next door app


 https://medmartonline.com/cleancut-cleancut-ultra-low?utm_source=google_shopping&gclid=CjwKCAiAm-2BBhANEiwAe7eyFKv7YBihzHu1Y0hapHDpMwJ3j61YmcgQdAf15AzsdnRVqomng8uJvhoCJ1AQAvD_BwE


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4839260
> Does this make sense to anyone lol. Was looking at next door app


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2021)

This is why you should keep a pet fish on a leash.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> This is why you should keep a pet fish on a leash.


But

“honey have you walked the fish?”


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2021)

Black History Month always goes by so quickly. One last salute to my brothers and sisters across the world!


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 28, 2021)

My brother died of Covid a few hours ago, he more than anyone in my family followed all the guidelines, fk Covid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> My brother died of Covid a few hours ago, he more than anyone in my family followed all the guidelines, fk Covid.


Very sorry to hear that bud 

Stay strong!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> My brother died of Covid a few hours ago, he more than anyone in my family followed all the guidelines, fk Covid.


I'm sorry for your loss my friend.
That Sucks!


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

So sorry.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 1, 2021)

Big ears (prince Charles) visits Noddy (his dad) in hospital but my brother died alone in one, old news but still makes one angry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry insomnia65


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> My brother died of Covid a few hours ago, he more than anyone in my family followed all the guidelines, fk Covid.


Condolences to you and family


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks guys,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

My one neighbor told the other there are "odd smells" coming from my back yard. He knows I grow but I don't think he realizes the "kids" living across the street from him fire up some skunky weed in their garage quite often. He is a prescription morphine addict also. I can stand right next to my grow room and hardly smell anything. I think he is just being a bitch because I haven't gone out and talked to him recently. I emailed him and told him my son has compost bins next to his fence. I'm going to hang one of the fly catching bags out on the edge of my garage so he can smell dead animal smell to his hearts content.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> My brother died of Covid a few hours ago, he more than anyone in my family followed all the guidelines, fk Covid.


I am so sorry


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to hang one of the fly catching bags out on the edge of my garage so he can smell dead animal smell to his hearts content.


Enjoy MFer. Yeah I know, painting is on the list also, when it warms up a bit more.

Tried the vinegar with steel wool aging formula on the fence, left one board as a control to see how well it works. It works. Added another coat today to see if it will turn more gray.

Spent double the normal price for a 4X4 today just to get the one section of fence done. They are on backorder because of all the fence repairs being done recently. It is what it is. I'll get it put in tomorrow. Buds and suds in awhile.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 1, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> My brother died of Covid a few hours ago, he more than anyone in my family followed all the guidelines, fk Covid.


That’s horrible, sorry for your loss mate


----------



## Kalebaiden (Mar 2, 2021)

What's is a good standardized container that would be an upgrade for a 5g pail (20L).


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> What's is a good standardized container that would be an upgrade for a 5g pail (20L).


6 gal


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sorry for your loss my friend.
> That Sucks!


Sorry mate.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

Clouds today that drew me in with an impression of being a map on some scale bigger than planets.



Stall/spin -22 is back, kicking knuckles into the sky.



Then in the drive-thru I spotted a cool car tat Jason under a harp. The artist turned out to be a bird.



Today has been a day of “I hear it but I don’t see it.” This B-2 did me the favor of leaving a contrail.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh.
I heard that old sound, airplane engine of the radial sort, went out to look, and found this in my binos. A Dakota in Invasion Stripes livery.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2021)

I love the sound of a big radial on start-up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Cool read  




__





Renaissance-Era Letter Sealed For Centuries Just Virtually Unfolded And Read For The First Time






www.sciencealert.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

Paulie likes to get his walk in before sunup. I get to see the prettiest time of the day.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/lwtx7q


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)

On way to work


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

srh88 said:


> On way to workView attachment 4842823



Couple years ago


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2021)

So I've got an empty tent wife need vitamin D hmmmm???


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So I've got an empty tent wife need vitamin D hmmmm???


Flintstone vitamin tree


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Flintstone vitamin tree


Chewables


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok stoner moment over full Spectrum Led light dose it produce vitamin D because if it does I will setupa sun room for her and give up all my lights to get her off them pills that make her sick not that she would let me but I could give up one and surprises her so any information would be greatly appreciated as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok stoner moment over full Spectrum Led light dose it produce vitamin D because if it does I will setupa sun room for her and give up all my lights to get her off them pills that make her sick not that she would let me but I could give up one and surprises her so any information would be greatly appreciated as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000A0F2B2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



One of these once a month.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000A0F2B2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> One of these once a month.


Thanks for that


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> My one neighbor told the other there are "odd smells" coming from my back yard. He knows I grow but I don't think he realizes the "kids" living across the street from him fire up some skunky weed in their garage quite often. He is a prescription morphine addict also. I can stand right next to my grow room and hardly smell anything. I think he is just being a bitch because I haven't gone out and talked to him recently. I emailed him and told him my son has compost bins next to his fence. I'm going to hang one of the fly catching bags out on the edge of my garage so he can smell dead animal smell to his hearts content.


My closest neighbor up in Paradise, he thought we had a family of skunks that lived in between us.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 4, 2021)

Doing fk all is an art form sometimes it takes planning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## emanO (Mar 5, 2021)

Help solve a friendly dispute,, CBD hemp vs Hemp,,

my view is that the new cbd strains like cbd therapy,,Gandhi, cannatonic etc , are “ low thc marijuana” varieties and not hemp,,as they have been developed from marijuana strains not industrial hemp,,

others say they are just hemp nothing more,,hemp for me is grown for fibre and seeds and not flower,,and the companies are using the term cbd hemp to be more “innocent” and appealing for straight heads,,

what you think, is cbd flower hemp ? Or high cbd low thc marijuana?

thanks,,,


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 5, 2021)

“If someone wants to ass rape your mouth, that means your breath smells like shit. “ - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 5, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Yo that’s dope. I’ve been feeding my chickens black soldier fly grubs and they love them. I’ll post pics of my chicks later.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2021)

Sugar and alcohol are bad, mmkay?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sugar and alcohol are bad, mmkay?


In more ways than one, Big Sugar is killing the Everglades, coastal waterways and the surrounding ecosystem for one reason - Money.









What does Big Sugar have to do with Florida's red tide?


Some environmentalists want Big Sugar to give the land back to the state of Florida so that the water can flow the way it's supposed to, and get naturally filtered through the Everglades.




www.wtsp.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In more ways than one, Big Sugar is killing the Everglades, coastal waterways and the surrounding ecosystem for one reason - Money.


I remember reading a little about the draining of the Everglades, but it was tangential to the decimation of waterfowl in Florida to plume hunters as well as the establishment of various wildlife protection acts. Got the following coming from the library:

*The Everglades : river of grass* / by Marjory Stoneman Douglas ; illustrated by Robert Fink.
_*The Swamp : the Everglades, Florida, and the politics of paradise*_ / Michael Grunwald. 
_*Stolen water : saving the Everglades from its friends, foes, and Florida*_ / W. Hodding Carter.

This is a new one just out:
*Moving Water: The Everglades and Big Sugar* / Amy Green


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I remember reading a little about the draining of the Everglades, but it was tangential to the decimation of waterfowl in Florida to plume hunters as well as the establishment of various wildlife protection acts. Got the following coming from the library:
> 
> *The Everglades : river of grass* / by Marjory Stoneman Douglas ; illustrated by Robert Fink.
> _*The Swamp : the Everglades, Florida, and the politics of paradise*_ / Michael Grunwald.
> ...



You may like the novel Shadow Country by Peter Matthiessen.
I found it very interesting as I spent much time fishing in the remote location that the legend of E. J. Watson originated.

BTW, Ms Stoneman Douglas was a close family friend years ago.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

@doublejj @Aeroknow 
Peach tree is blooming.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CMAHrGPFV2V/?utm_source=ig_embed


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> @doublejj @Aeroknow
> Peach tree is blooming.


Around here it's the almonds and apricots, the peaches have a little longer to go


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2021)

Every morning at the same time, 4:02 a.m. without fail, the TV signal is interrupted.
The picture goes dark and the audio flickers for about 1 min.

Yesterday at that time the TV personality was saying the word "continue".
With the glitch what was heard was " cunt, cunt, cunt, cunt" for about 30 of the 60 sec of program disruption.












Sorry no video capture.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 6, 2021)

RIP, Michael Stanley





Stanley was a presence in the Midwest/Ohio music scene in mid 70's early 80's and played with all the greats of the time. BB went to lots of his concerts. Here's a farewell letter he just wrote last week. Listen to some of his albums if you can.
​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2021)

Most of these are silly, but I can get behind this one


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> @doublejj @Aeroknow
> Peach tree is blooming.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Most of these are silly, but I can get behind this one
> View attachment 4846435


Wow, that would be tough to cook for two.
#Gutbuster!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, that would be tough to cook for two.
> #Gutbuster!


Still worth a shot.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


Good to have you back Aero


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4847141


And they could both be the same person.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

Happy International Women's Day, to the other half of the sky.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2021)

'I didn't want to be alive anymore': Duchess Meghan opens up in Oprah interview, more major moments


Duchess Meghan revealed her new baby's gender, an early secret wedding and suicidal thoughts in an explosive interview with Oprah Winfrey.



www.usatoday.com





Each person has their own demons to deal with. Should they all be aired Internationally, I think not.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

It's 2021, time the royalty all done one and stop pretending like above they are not in it for the money.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> It's 2021, time the royalty all done one and stop pretending like above they are not in it for the money.


How many more generations do you think it will last( Royalty)?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How many more generations do you think it will last( Royalty)?


The commonwealth will die with the Queen.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The commonwealth will die with the Queen.


God save the Queen.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How many more generations do you think it will last( Royalty)?


Probably 10 sigh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The commonwealth will die with the Queen.


So Aus, Canada, NZ will become truly autonomous? Not hostilely,but sever official ties with GB?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Probably 10 sigh.


Jeez, that's still another 200 yrs or so


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah and that's conservative.
It would be a great shame if the commonwealth died what are the UK good at, hmmm we are good at hiding from the rain.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

I went full chem warfare on the underground rodent, no more piles of sand being extricated from under the sidewalk. Sat out there the other evening with a bb gun, looked up whether it is legal to have one in public afterwards. They are considered "replica weapons" in this state, therefore it is not legal.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I went full chem warfare on the underground rodent, no more piles of sand being extricated from under the sidewalk. Sat out there the other evening with a bb gun, looked up whether it is legal to have one in public afterwards. They are considered "replica weapons" in this state, therefore it is not legal.


I found this method pretty successful: you'll need a large plastic funnel with about 5 ft of tubing attached. Thread the tubing into hole as far as it will go; dump a pint or 2 of bleach then quickly follow it with same amount of ammonia. Cover hole quickly to prevent gas from escaping. Phosgene gas, don't breathe it lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I found this method pretty successful: you'll need a large plastic funnel with about 5 ft of tubing attached. Thread the tubing into hole as far as it will go; dump a pint or 2 of bleach then quickly follow it with same amount of ammonia. Cover hole quickly to prevent gas from escaping. Phosgene gas, don't breathe it lol


Chloramine actually


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> So Aus, Canada, NZ will become truly autonomous? Not hostilely,but sever official ties with GB?


There's 54 nations in the commonwealth. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_states_of_the_Commonwealth_of_Nations

I don’t think there’s any appetite for King Charles in Canada. He’s no Queen Elizabeth


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I found this method pretty successful: you'll need a large plastic funnel with about 5 ft of tubing attached. Thread the tubing into hole as far as it will go; dump a pint or 2 of bleach then quickly follow it with same amount of ammonia. Cover hole quickly to prevent gas from escaping. Phosgene gas, don't breathe it lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4847524


They say those work.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They say those work.


I haven't seen him do any more digging, so I guess it did.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I haven't seen him do any more digging, so I guess it did.


There is always more than one.

That's why I don't know if they really do work. 

Lead always works........that's how I know there's more than one.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There is always more than one.
> 
> That's why I don't know if they really do work.
> 
> Lead always works........that's how I know there's more than one.


If it was in my back yard it would be game on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> If it was in my back yard it would be game on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's 54 nations in the commonwealth. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_states_of_the_Commonwealth_of_Nations
> 
> I don’t think there’s any appetite for King Charles in Canada. He’s no Queen Elizabeth


I don't know much about them nor have much of a feel for them, but I've suspected Liz has hung on so long because she has doubts about Charlie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't know much about them nor have much of a feel for them, but I've suspected Liz has hung on so long because she has doubts about Charlie.


I don't know if the loonie is large enough to fit his nose and ears.

Trending on twitter today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know if the loonie is large enough to fit his nose and ears.
> 
> Trending on twitter today.
> 
> View attachment 4847669


What do you think of Philip, being a member of Greek royalty as well?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What do you think of Philip, being a member of Greek royalty as well?


The greek monarchy was way before my time. It doesn't surprise me at all, Otto was a German and George I was a Dane... none of them were Greeks.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't know much about them nor have much of a feel for them, but I've suspected Liz has hung on so long because she has doubts about Charlie.


Rope is cheap


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What do you think of Philip, being a member of Greek royalty as well?


Rope is cheap


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2021)

@Laughing Grass
my sister slept with one of the band members back in the day. I have always fucking loved this song. Just came on my pandora.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @Laughing Grass
> my sister slept with one of the band members back in the day. I have always fucking loved this song. Just came on my pandora.


Classic! Definitely one of my top songs.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> “If someone wants to ass rape your mouth, that means your breath smells like shit. “ - Ernest Hemingway


A cock in the hand is worth two in the bush.

-Amelia Earhart


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2021)

_"This image was captured 2 years ago almost exactly. I am sharing it just now to this community because it represents a huge shift in how I approached astrophotography. I do not see it as a science as many of my peers do, but as an art. What I found when I pulled the color out from the regolith is that when I look beyond what our eyes are capable there is extreme beauty in the cosmos. In this image, you can see the moon's battered history painted it with different minerals, which show up as subtle color variations I boosted to make visible. Reds are iron and feldspar while blues are rich in titanium."_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4848222
> _"This image was captured 2 years ago almost exactly. I am sharing it just now to this community because it represents a huge shift in how I approached astrophotography. I do not see it as a science as many of my peers do, but as an art. What I found when I pulled the color out from the regolith is that when I look beyond what our eyes are capable there is extreme beauty in the cosmos. In this image, you can see the moon's battered history painted it with different minerals, which show up as subtle color variations I boosted to make visible. Reds are iron and feldspar while blues are rich in titanium."_


That would easily fit into the "Beautiful" thread.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> A cock in the hand is worth two in the bush.
> 
> -Amelia Earhart


Everyone has a plan until they get penis in their mouth.

-Mike Tyson


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Everyone has a plan until they get penis in their mouth.
> 
> -Mike Tyson


If at first you don't succeed, give up and smoke meff.

- Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2021)

#1 








Washington ranked best state in country for second time in a row


For the second time in a row, Washington has been ranked by U.S. News as the best state to live in across the entire country.



mynorthwest.com





again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @Laughing Grass
> my sister slept with one of the band members back in the day. I have always fucking loved this song. Just came on my pandora.


With Linda Perry? Nice! 

She's married to Sara Gilbert from Rosanne now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2021)

Go fuck yourself
- Stephen Hawking


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Go fuck yourself
> - Stephen Hawking


I think he is physically incapable of fucking himself


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> I think he is physically incapable of fucking himself


He is now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

Time for hotdogs


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time for hotdogs View attachment 4848775


Funny how our taste buds change as the weather does. A grilled hotdog sounds really good...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Funny how our taste buds change as the weather does. A grilled hotdog sounds really good...


Everything that's bad for you, and I want about 5 of them now.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Everything that's bad for you, and I want about 5 of them now.


Infacouch2.0 liked this


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Infacouch




or if ya wanna bitch ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Infacouch2.0 liked this


Reported


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Reported


I see what you did there. ((Bow of respect))


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4848805
> 
> or if ya wanna bitch ...
> 
> View attachment 4848806


Famn it Bear, you always catch my mistakes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Famn it Bear, you always catch my mistakes.


It’s how you know the love is real.

Not counting the other thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Funny how our taste buds change as the weather does. A grilled hotdog sounds really good...


Yup and you know what else going to happen it starts with sm and ends with ors ha ha ha have a great night as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup and you know what else going to happen it starts with sm and ends with ors ha ha ha have a great night as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


You better take pics of the little man! He's gonna be in love!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

I


DarkWeb said:


> You better take pics of the little man! He's gonna be in love!


I know he will but sadly I can on longer post pictures of him until he is adopted


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I
> 
> I know he will but sadly I can on longer post pictures of him until he is adopted


Pics aren't for us pappy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pics aren't for us pappy


You might be talking to a Shutterbug ha ha ha don't know if you tell or not ha ha ha have a great night


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Time for hotdogs View attachment 4848775


Reminds me of @ANC 's braai. He made some good stuff, the sausages immediately come to mind.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

I cook on the grill daily as soon as the weather breaks....I really might have to buy a new grill this year too. I think mines about 5-6-7 years old and the belly is getting rotted out now...everything has been replaced in it at least once. It was a cheapy to begin with, so it's due!! 

How were the dogs?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I cook on the grill daily as soon as the weather breaks....I really might have to buy a new grill this year too. I think mines about 5-6-7 years old and the belly is getting rotted out now...everything has been replaced in it at least once. It was a cheapy to begin with, so it's due!!
> 
> How were the dogs?


Cheese filled and yummy


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 10, 2021)

There has been an international outcry, apparently with this lockdown going so long they have realised someone has eaten all the pies, wasn't me I'm sure I was at the gym at the time.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 10, 2021)

Arrived home on Saturday to find a message/ticket from the police, they want me to contact them.... Fs what would you do, avoid or contact, I can't afford them near me?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Arrived home on Saturday to find a message/ticket from the police, they want me to contact them.... Fs what would you do, avoid or contact, I can't afford them near me?


I'd get rid of everything and contact them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Arrived home on Saturday to find a message/ticket from the police, they want me to contact them.... Fs what would you do, avoid or contact, I can't afford them near me?


As c2g said, clean up and contact them. If not contacted they'll show up at a most inconvenient time


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 10, 2021)

Ime they don't give a warning, I'm quite sure it's unrelated or I wouldn't hesitate to get rid of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Ime they don't give a warning, I'm quite sure it's unrelated or I wouldn't hesitate to get rid of it.


Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 10, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


I think that’s called the “frenulum”, like those big-eared guys in Star Trek Deep Space Nine (which I never really watched)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> which I never really watched


Ferengi


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ferengi


Is that where the British expression "nob head" came from?


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that where the British expression "nob head" came from?


The American version of that means something quite different...


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ferengi


Haha- yes, them. And yes, I was trolling for Trekkies. In good humor, though.
Perhaps even, I was thinking of the “Fremen” from Dune...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2021)

Weekly free credit reports these days if you're interested.

You can look at one at a time, take screen shots as they are only viewable for a limited time.

And they don't give you FICO scores or vantagescore 3.0 or any score. Experian, Equifax, Transunion and a variety of credit monitoring sites offer those for free if you look around long enough.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

ANC said:


>


what ever you do, don't show that to my wife....


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)

I wonder how much THAT much wine costs


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

ANC said:


> I wonder how much THAT much wine costs


At that fill level, you wanna know a guy with a truck in Stockton.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

ANC said:


> I wonder how much THAT much wine costs


$10,500 assuming a bottle of wine costs $14









The Sit N' Sip Chair Could Hold 750 Bottles Of Wine... If It Was Real


This is the must-have quarantine product.




www.bolde.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> $10,500 assuming a bottle of wine costs $14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Canadian box wine?


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)

Here they sell the cheapest wine in plastic bottles like vinegar comes in.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No Canadian box wine?


Yea they sell that here. Isn't boxed wine like one step above drinking out of a paper bag in a park?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea they sell that here. Isn't boxed wine like one step above drinking out of a paper bag in a park?


Ask Abe next time he shows up


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea they sell that here. Isn't boxed wine like one step above drinking out of a paper bag in a park?


Depends how you rank paper bag wine


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Anyone work for Panda Express?


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2021)

Aliexpress stole my photos of my art I sell and is replicating it for $7

Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> Aliexpress stole my photos of my art I sell and is replicating it for $7
> 
> Lol


Did you read the tos?


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Pea sized hail falling.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> Aliexpress stole my photos of my art I sell and is replicating it for $7
> 
> Lol



what tha shit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm late 425


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you read the tos?


Ali expdessss ? I don’t use them so no I found my work on there tho 
I’m sure it’ll be a bitch to get taken down


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> Ali expdessss ? I don’t use them so no I found my work on there tho
> I’m sure it’ll be a bitch to get taken down


I was just looking on there, never have before. I was wondering why you would have put your stuff on there. Looks like a bunch of "As seen on tv" crap.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just looking on there, never have before. I was wondering why you would have put your stuff on there. Looks like a bunch of "As seen on tv" crap.


and all the corded power tools use foreign plug types and 240V


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

DAYUM! Lightning strike about 1/4 mile away, that was loud...lol.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> $10,500 assuming a bottle of wine costs $14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve done the math (for us metrically challenged yankees) and a 5liter (litre? ) box of Franzia comes out to
6.66 bottles of wine... 
I swear some of those cheaper ones have Scotch-Guard in them. Don’t drink anymore but used to sneak bag-wine into clubs occasionally with some crazy lady friends of mine. They’d usually put it in a purse (only half-full!) but one time I had it in a backpack (not sure why they let me in with a backpack-that’s prob why everyone kept asking me for drugs... -Tube, Portland, OR, hahaha).
Anyhoo, the bag sprung a leak so I just sat there with a table over my lap until it dried a bit. A nice server saw something spilled and brouht over a towel! No one but us knew, and when I finally got up, there was absolutely no stain on my blue jeans. Red wine, too. Very strange.


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just looking on there, never have before. I was wondering why you would have put your stuff on there. Looks like a bunch of "As seen on tv" crap.


i didnt they stole my work and put it on there for sale. 
Its alot of what they do is steal small business art found on IG, facebook etc take the photos regardless of watermark and sell them.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> i didnt they stole my work and put it on there for sale.
> Its alot of what they do is steal small business art found on IG, facebook etc take the photos regardless of watermark and sell them.


Yikes. That sucks


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> i didnt they stole my work and put it on there for sale.
> Its alot of what they do is steal small business art found on IG, facebook etc take the photos regardless of watermark and sell them.


Yeah I hear you on that. 

I know people have done that to some of the products I've worked on. But I don't know what the solution is.....that's not a hat I wear.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I hear you on that.
> 
> I know people have done that to some of the products I've worked on. But I don't know what the solution is.....that's not a hat I wear.


Depends if your lawyer is better than the corporations team of 15 million dollar lawyers


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Depends if your lawyer is better than the corporations team of 15 million dollar lawyers


I believe it's more of where they are located.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I believe it's more of where they are located.


For that money, “where do you wanna we be located?”


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> i didnt they stole my work and put it on there for sale.
> Its alot of what they do is steal small business art found on IG, facebook etc take the photos regardless of watermark and sell them.


Best I could do on short notice.








Intellectual Theft: Everything You Need to Know


Intellectual theft is stealing or using without permission someone else's intellectual property.




www.upcounsel.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> i didnt they stole my work and put it on there for sale.
> Its alot of what they do is steal small business art found on IG, facebook etc take the photos regardless of watermark and sell them.


Here’s the takedown process. If you don’t have copyright, trademark or patent it doesn’t look like they will be much help.  









How to report and remove a counterfeit from Aliexpress - Red Points


Red Points has created a simple guide on how to report infringement and remove a counterfeit from Alibaba, AliExpress, and 1688. Follow each step and make sure your brand is protected from copyright infringement and counterfeit




www.redpoints.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2021)

This is a classic. Reggie is truly a renaissance man - beatboxer, amazing vocalist, speaker and singer, musician, looping tech pioneer, philosopher, poet, and comic. I've seen a few of his sets live, and got to hang with him a couple times and smoke up. He's also fluent several languages, including French, Italian and German. I've heard him referred to as the love child of Neil Degrasse Tyson and Jack Black, which is pretty accurate. Dude is on a different level, and can just blow your mind. Enjoy.


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Mar 10, 2021)

i miss Leo brown, - died 2 years ago. 
I miss my dog bodie,died Jan this yr.
Jamie Harper died in a car accident last summer. 
Ron sick , says he throws up food.
My other dogs old won’t be long.

Durban kush.
Cherry haze.
A 50/50
And a80/20
My day and night. Or I fucked that to sorry my kush is the night.
Yrs old.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

Wtf?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wtf?


Sounds like a Michi-can sock. They don't realize they're not really communicating in English any longer. One mushroom trip too many.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just looking on there, never have before. I was wondering why you would have put your stuff on there. Looks like a bunch of "As seen on tv" crap.


They are the Ebay of the East. It is really the Wild West over there, you can buy all sorts of stuff that isn't legal here, but they still ship it. That's where I bought my scooters. You can find really great bargains, or just get ripped off. Kinda a roll of the dice if you don't know what you're doing. If you think American customer service is bad, you should try China's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like a Michi-can sock. They don't realize they're not really communicating in English any longer. One mushroom trip too many.


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Best I could do on short notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im super aware of this yup, its super lame. But they did actually legitmately use my photos too 


Laughing Grass said:


> Here’s the takedown process. If you don’t have copyright, trademark or patent it doesn’t look like they will be much help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I looked into it a lot last night , they require you to create an account on their "intellectual property protection" forum, which says alot right there
but they want you to upload a bunch of your business information thats illegal to ask for in the USA/ Canada, and why would anyone give that info to a company who stole your photos to replicate your product is beyond me.

I know theres really nothing I cando as such a small business , best I can do is consider it flattery that someone wanted to replicate my work.


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2021)

So Aliexpress is owned partnered with Alibaba (which is the electronic version) of it. Which is actuallywell talked about here from the LED section.
they also have some purchase in Etsy as well, and other american companies. than they likely get put on amazon which is easier to remove 

From what iunderstand china has laws stating in laymans terms basically if they make it in chinafirst by chinese law they own that design... i think New balance lost a case under that similar situation 

Basically they are similar to wish, and thats why all the product photos of creative jewelry etc, is all different photography because they will rip your photos from say your Instagram from your business than they will put them on their for sale, but than also they will put all your shit on pinterest etc, and so youre photos become super populated and popular but they dont link to the correct place (obvi stolen)

than you will see people who buy these items leave reviews, of these copied items, its lame, obviously anyone who buys "my" work off aliexpress is not my target market, someone who pays 6.99 for a $100 piece of work is not my target audience so 
it is what it is. 
its just lame.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> So Aliexpress is owned partnered with Alibaba (which is the electronic version) of it. Which is actuallywell talked about here from the LED section.
> they also have some purchase in Etsy as well, and other american companies. than they likely get put on amazon which is easier to remove
> 
> From what iunderstand china has laws stating in laymans terms basically if they make it in chinafirst by chinese law they own that design... i think New balance lost a case under that similar situation
> ...


could you add something to your website that names and shames counterfeiters? Give them a sob story that buying fake jewelry from these other platforms hurts artists and creators.


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> could you add something to your website that names and shames counterfeiters? Give them a sob story that buying fake jewelry from these other platforms hurts artists and creators.


I bitched a little on my fb and ig platforms


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10164793723790557


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> I bitched a little on my fb and ig platforms


Not enough I'm afraid you wil have to ( as @Laughing Grass ) trademark stuff 

Pain in the bum but at least that's a start IF you want to take any action worthwhile.


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Not enough I'm afraid you wil have to ( as @Laughing Grass ) trademark stuff
> 
> Pain in the bum but at least that's a start IF you want to take any action worthwhile.



As a small artist thats really out of my budget, andits something alot of small small start up businesses deal with, 
ultimately this wont be solved in my favor and sometimes we haveto just let it go even though its hurtful and it sucks.

But getting lawyers, tradmarketing and patenting is not cheap at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2021)

Feeling philosophical.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10164793723790557


Needs to join the forces. Too much time on his hands lol, hate to see him when he's bored after 5 coffees.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 11, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Feeling philosophical.


I have the book also marcus aurelius meditations (crap translation though).

Brilliant books.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 11, 2021)

Love coaches talking shit !!

“Excuses ,Excuses .....Excuses are tools that incompetent people build momentum’s of nothing “

goddamn right !!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> Ali expdessss ? I don’t use them so no I found my work on there tho
> I’m sure it’ll be a bitch to get taken down


That's China, Chica you fucked


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> That's China, Chica you fucked


yeah i know tis what it is


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

At sunrise



Now, dissipating storm 



Coupla days ago, intriguing cloud


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> yeah i know tis what it is


Yes my initial reaction did not include my sympathy..that sucks but also probably means you were doing good work


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At sunrise
> 
> View attachment 4850600
> 
> ...


Needs more rattlesnakes.  

@Aeroknow


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Needs more rattlesnakes.
> 
> @Aeroknow


Near sundown yesterday



First sun on the southern Sierra



Because sunpupper loves his daybreak walk. In a coupla days, daybreak will be effectively an hour later ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2021)

It's Friday which means that there's a new Omegle Bars, but I'm posting last week's because I think it was better. Harry is learning how to get PAID! @9:58 in he freestyles an ad for NordVPN. That's right, he freestyles the AD. Amazing, I'm sure we will be seeing many sponsors. He also blew up his Patreon channel, so he has a really steady stream of income now. Good for him.









Here's his first commercial that I hadn't seen until last week for Mitsubishi. Pretty cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Today has been a day of watchable weather. I grew up on the east coast where even the thunderstorms concealed themselves in a cloak of featureless gray. In fact, when the sky showed any detail at all, the weather was pretty much over.
Out in the southwest the sky is bigger, more transparent. Being able to see the structure in storms is like witnessing a sort of promise kept ... it feels strong. 
Some highlights as storms marched north to south.







Loving those rain curtains.



A window on backlit cumulus.



And to complete the day, a sun dog.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Moar.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2021)

have a great night all


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Today has been a day of watchable weather. I grew up on the east coast where even the thunderstorms concealed themselves in a cloak of featureless gray. In fact, when the sky showed any detail at all, the weather was pretty much over.
> Out in the southwest the sky is bigger, more transparent. Being able to see the structure in storms is like witnessing a sort of promise kept ... it feels strong.
> Some highlights as storms marched north to south.
> 
> ...


The skies of my youth and still today looked/looks like this for miles in all directions.

Pics from the web.
























Some places have to pump the sunshine in.



When the horizon starts to flatten out I know I have strayed too far from home.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnndddddddddddd…

It's one of those days.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnndddddddddddd…
> 
> It's one of those days.
> 
> View attachment 4852473


I can’t  and  at once, but  raccoon


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t  and  at once, but  raccoon


Not sure. I thought bird, they're small but who knows. Left for 15 minutes to eat dinner. This is actually my first time pouring concrete believe it or not. Turned out like shit but you live and you learn. And better than the cracked up cement overlay on top of cinder block that was there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Not sure. I thought bird, they're small but who knows. Left for 15 minutes to eat dinner. This is actually my first time pouring concrete believe it or not. Turned out like shit but you live and you learn. And better than the cracked up cement overlay on top of cinder block that was there.


5 fingers.......paint 'em green


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Not sure. I thought bird, they're small but who knows. Left for 15 minutes to eat dinner. This is actually my first time pouring concrete believe it or not. Turned out like shit but you live and you learn. And better than the cracked up cement overlay on top of cinder block that was there.


I’m changing my guess to squirrel. Squirrel







Raccoon


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Not sure. I thought bird, they're small but who knows. Left for 15 minutes to eat dinner. This is actually my first time pouring concrete believe it or not. Turned out like shit but you live and you learn. And better than the cracked up cement overlay on top of cinder block that was there.


Only a few special breeds of chickens have 5 toes, all other birds have 3 or 4 toes


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m changing my guess to squirrel. Squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Break out the ruler....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnndddddddddddd…
> 
> It's one of those days.
> 
> View attachment 4852473


Common "Chit Eater" (opossum) is what I see.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Common "Chit Eater" (opossum) is what I see.




I used to be disgusted by Opossums but after learning a bit about them I've decided to leave them alone.

1. Opossums don't really get rabies. Although theoretically any mammal can contract the rabies virus, opossums seem somehow immune to it. It's not really ever documented in the North American Virginia Opossum (the only possum that lives in the USA). This is thought to be because the possum has a below-average body temperature, in which the rabies virus has difficulty thriving.

2. They are a large part of the wild lands "clean up crew". Opossums eat dead animals, insects, rodents and birds. They also feed on eggs, frogs, plants, fruits and grain. Opossums also eat the skeletal remains of rodents and roadkill animals. They will also eat dog food, cat food and human food waste.

3. They are immune to many snake venom's. New research shows that the marsupials might be the key to developing an antivenom that could not only save people from snake bites but from attacks by scorpions and from plant and bacterial toxins as well.

4. (And the #1 reasons I like em around) Opossums are also notable for their ability to clean themselves of ticks, which they then eat. Some estimates suggest they can eliminate up to 5,000 ticks in a season.









7 Fascinating Facts About Opossums You May Not Have Known


Fact: opossums can eat ticks by the thousands. Among all the wildlife visitors to your back yard, these strange little creatures are actually the best to have around. Learn more opossum facts here!




www.farmersalmanac.com













Opossum







en.wikipedia.org




...









Opossums could save you from that deadly snake bite


That's right, opossums. Tests show that their superpower to resist snake venom could be harnessed to save thousands of lives.




www.cnet.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4852844
> 
> I used to be disgusted by Opossums but after learning a bit about them I've decided to leave them alone.
> 
> ...


I had no idea about the ticks.....that's awesome. I need a new pet.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4852844
> 
> I used to be disgusted by Opossums but after learning a bit about them I've decided to leave them alone.
> 
> ...


They are hideous, invasive creatures that eat everything on the forest floor from bunnies to wild turkey egg's. They have 50 teeth and are often diseased. If you have horses, the opossum is not your friend. My chickens too eat many ticks and provide me with protein everyday - for every input dollar of feed, they lay 2 dollars worth of eggs @ 25 cents each. Having a radio on for human noise outside keeps opossums and raccoons from stealing cat food during the night. There's a place for all the little creatures, just not on my yard. A radio is preferred vs a live trap and relocation program. 





__





EPM and How to Prevent it







www-irongateequine-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> They are hideous, invasive creatures that eat everything on the forest floor from bunnies to wild turkey egg's. They have 50 teeth and are often diseased. If you have horses, the opossum is not your friend. My chickens too eat many ticks and provide me with protein everyday - for every input dollar of feed, they lay 2 dollars worth of eggs @ 25 cents each. Having a radio on for human noise outside keeps opossums and raccoons from stealing cat food during the night. There's a place for all the little creatures, just not on my yard. A radio is preferred vs a live trap and relocation program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you kept chickens?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How long have you kept chickens?


We had chickens growing up. It'll be two years in May since we acquired 8 of them. We got 6 more last fall. A couple died, so there are now 11. We get 7 to 10 eggs daily. They're interesting, some with quite the personality and definitely a pecking order amongst them. One follows me around the yard.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2021)

The hassle/cost of having my guitar restrung (including the 40 mile round trip) exceeded my dread of doing it myself so guitar #1 has new strings now. Guitar #2, with double the strings is next.
Mornin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

wow








Marysville first city in Washington to re-criminalize drug possession - Lynnwood Times







lynnwoodtimes.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

Okay I just found out that they found marijuana seeds and pollen at the Viking settlement in North America I want to know what strain it is can anyone help I'm no good with technologyas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2021)

Rollo's Revenge? Floki's Toki? Thor's Hammered?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> They are hideous, invasive creatures that eat everything on the forest floor from bunnies to wild turkey egg's. They have 50 teeth and are often diseased. *If you have horses, the opossum is not your friend*. My chickens too eat many ticks and provide me with protein everyday - for every input dollar of feed, they lay 2 dollars worth of eggs @ 25 cents each. Having a radio on for human noise outside keeps opossums and raccoons from stealing cat food during the night. There's a place for all the little creatures, just not on my yard. A radio is preferred vs a live trap and relocation program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious as I dislike horses but what is the bad mix of possums and horses?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rollo's Revenge? Floki's Toki? Thor's Hammered?


Kind of like Odin's Ravens


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

I've got it Flight of the Valkyries


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> We had chickens growing up. It'll be two years in May since we acquired 8 of them. We got 6 more last fall. A couple died, so there are now 11. We get 7 to 10 eggs daily. They're interesting, some with quite the personality and definitely a pecking order amongst them. One follows me around the yard.


I get fresh ones for $2 a dozen now........chickens are assholes. They shit on everything....they get into the garden and fuck it up fast. They draw in other shitty animals (I don't have a raccoon problem anymore) they disappear.....sometimes forever.....sometimes just for two weeks....then you find her sitting on eggs......you can smell some of the eggs in that hiding spot you've never seen before......bad bad smell when it's in the 90°'s in shorts, barefoot, shirtless.....you feel bad so you pick her up, but she fights....... scratching you and then some of the rotten eggs start to explode like little genades full of sulphur jizz. Oh, and this was all in front of the cable guy....chickens are assholes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm sure it was used for ropes but would still like to know so I could put it on my wishlist


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2021)

I have been binge-watching Tribal people videos.
Really entertaining.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm sure it was used for ropes but would still like to know so I could put it on my wishlist


Lost to antiquity, like the type I smoked in the 70's.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got it Flight of the Valkyries


Ragnarope


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Just curious as I dislike horses but what is the bad mix of possums and horses?


The Amish around here let their horses drop apples along the roadway, so I too dislike their mess. The possums can carry a disease that spreads through their feces. If a horse eats in a pasture where the diseased possum has been, the horse is often rendered useless thereafter.

"Equine Protozoal Myeloencephalitis (EPM) is a neurologic disease in horses caused by infection with the protozoan Sarcocystis neurona (SN). SN infects horses when they ingest the organism in contaminated feed or water. The definitive host of this organism is the opossum, which passes the organism in its feces. Horses are considered a “dead end” host for SN, meaning that once infected, they are not a source of infection for other animals. Once the horse ingests SN, the organism can penetrate the gastrointestinal tract, enter the bloodstream, and then enter the central nervous system.

EPM presents with a variety of neurologic signs, depending on the infection. Signs can have a subtle, gradual onset, or be acute and severe. Most commonly, horses with EPM present with asymmetric hindlimb paresis (weakness) and muscle atrophy. Rarely, the first signs may be related to a cranial nerve deficit (blindness, facial nerve deficits) or a focal brain lesion (depression, seizures). "


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I get fresh ones for $2 a dozen now........chickens are assholes. They shit on everything....they get into the garden and fuck it up fast. They draw in other shitty animals (I don't have a raccoon problem anymore) they disappear.....sometimes forever.....sometimes just for two weeks....then you find her sitting on eggs......you can smell some of the eggs in that hiding spot you've never seen before......bad bad smell when it's in the 90°'s in shorts, barefoot, shirtless.....you feel bad so you pick her up, but she fights....... scratching you and then some of the rotten eggs start to explode like little genades full of sulphur jizz. Oh, and this was all in front of the cable guy....chickens are assholes


Yes, chickens are assholes but so are the two legged, motocross riding people across the road, making noise and spreading dust all day. I provide them with a secure coup for the night to protect them from the coyotes, possums and raccoons. A wooden 60's Coke box is used for a nest to lay their eggs in and no one gets free ranged till the laying is complete - no broody hens here. The 300 feet of portable fencing keeps them contained and out of the garden - I'd be pissed if they got into the garden. 

Originally I got them to teach the Gkids something, but with the pandemic we've only seen them once briefly in September so there's not much being learned - they're 2.5hrs away plus their father works at the Windsor, ON hospital. Once Covid is under control, I'll let the chickens live out their natural lives and repurpose the coup for a grow room.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4852844
> 
> I used to be disgusted by Opossums but after learning a bit about them I've decided to leave them alone.
> 
> ...


Nature's garbage men. They perform a beneficial service and receive no recognition. Be nice to them people.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Wow...trick photography or some kind of insane natural disaster...or something else?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2021)

I most certainly have a possum round here. I've seen it. At night. Scary as fuck. I knew about the ticks, so I just let it be. Also cuz it scares the shit out of me with its nightmare face. I still think it was a bird in the concrete though. It looked like only 4 feet things and they were small like sticks. Probably a piece of shit blue Jay. Fucking asshole. I got a ton of blue Jays, cardinals and little fucking birds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I most certainly have a possum round here. I've seen it. At night. Scary as fuck. I knew about the ticks, so I just let it be. Also cuz it scares the shit out of me with its nightmare face. I still think it was a bird in the concrete though. It looked like only 4 feet things and they were small like sticks. Probably a piece of shit blue Jay. Fucking asshole. I got a ton of blue Jays, cardinals and little fucking birds.


A skunk has similar prints only smaller. Also red squirrels here are close. And even smaller. And yet smaller are our 13 stripe chipmunks. All with very close foot prints. And tree rats hop two feet at a time. Rarely stride. A measurement would clear this up quickly.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow...trick photography or some kind of insane natural disaster...or something else?


Art


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Yes, chickens are assholes but so are the two legged, motocross riding people across the road, making noise and spreading dust all day. I provide them with a secure coup for the night to protect them from the coyotes, possums and raccoons. A wooden 60's Coke box is used for a nest to lay their eggs in and no one gets free ranged till the laying is complete - no broody hens here. The 300 feet of portable fencing keeps them contained and out of the garden - I'd be pissed if they got into the garden.
> 
> Originally I got them to teach the Gkids something, but with the pandemic we've only seen them once briefly in September so there's not much being learned - they're 2.5hrs away plus their father works at the Windsor, ON hospital. Once Covid is under control, I'll let the chickens live out their natural lives and repurpose the coup for a grow room.


6' high of fence did nothing but give me a chore the day I put it up. The only thing I wanted from them was the shit. I used a deep bed of straw and shavings in their coup and I still have a big pile of it. Just not having the chickens has been a huge reason Im not fighting a raccoon with a ski pole at 3am every night getting into my garbage. My kids liked them. But we also don't like to wear shoes as long as we can stand it. Finding chicken shit in my garage I think was when I started to hate them.....or was it the garden every damn year no matter what I did. And when you plan on leaving for a vacation or even come home at a later time.....you gotta ask someone to close it up. I don't have anything against anyone that wants them.....but when I hear someone say it's great and easy lol give it 10 years some don't mind it.....and for the first maybe 5 I didn't mind. $2 sounds great  

The broody one had the nickname "stupid chicken" it was definitely at the bottom of the pecking order and I had to find her every night. LOL she was my favorite when she was a chick almost a pet. Since she was always the one that no matter what I did she was the one that got out or in or just stupid shit. 

Once I had a raccoon every night trying to get in there. I'd run up and check no matter what time or weather. That bastard figured out how to open the door......... didn't get any before I got there....but I wasn't expecting to open the coop in the middle of the night face to face. 

Another time I went to check on the count because I was late home and had someone close them up. Found a fucking skunk! LOL


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2021)

We had chickens and as a teen it was my job to feed, water, and collect eggs. Yes, they are a huge PITA and $2 a dozen is so worth it!! I remember when we butchered them too...and I remember when my parents gave the meat away because us kids refused to eat it, lol. Not because we saw them murdered...we were farm kids. They just tasted like crap! 

I use to get stoned in the chicken coop every day before school though...Which is why I didn't mind doing it!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We had chickens and as a teen it was my job to feed, water, and collect eggs. Yes, they are a huge PITA and $2 a dozen is so worth it!! I remember when we butchered them too...and I remember when my parents gave the meat away because us kids refused to eat it, lol. Not because we saw them murdered...we were farm kids. They just tasted like crap!
> 
> I use to get stoned in the chicken coop every day before school though...Which is why I didn't mind doing it!


In the 80's we had a family venture of 100 birds between 3 parties. Strictly meat for the freezers. I can never forget gas station styrofoam coolers full of congealed blood. Or the stench after the pre plucking dip in boiling water. Worse than wet dog by a mile.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

@curious2garden @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420 ....well and for anyone who likes a good 'rita! 

Remember the margarita salt recipe? I used blood orange instead of lime to moisten the rim before I salted this time  and simple syrup and fresh squeezed in place of triple sec. Very tasty hope you like


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In the 80's we had a family venture of 100 birds between 3 parties. Strictly meat for the freezers. I can never forget gas station styrofoam coolers full of congealed blood. Or the stench after the pre plucking dip in boiling water. Worse than wet dog by a mile.


Yeah, out of 6 kids I seemed to be the one operating the hatchet from age 14 till I left home. We never had chicken on the butchering days because of the wet feather smell still fresh in the nasal passage.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden @Laughing Grass @shrxhky420 ....well and for anyone who likes a good 'rita!
> 
> Remember the margarita salt recipe? I used blood orange instead of lime to moisten the rim before I salted this time  and simple syrup and fresh squeezed in place of triple sec. Very tasty hope you like
> View attachment 4853231


OMG I'd drink that NOW!


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm sure it was used for ropes but would still like to know so I could put it on my wishlist


Hemp for clothes and sacks, hemp rope, sails also was made from hemp, everything was made out of hemp, I've heard a story that cannabis was made illegal because king cotton would sell more.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 14, 2021)

Hemp | Description, Products, Seeds, Fiber, & Uses


hemp, (Cannabis sativa), also called industrial hemp, plant of the family Cannabaceae cultivated for its bast fibre or its edible seeds. Hemp is sometimes confused with the cannabis plants that serve as sources of the drug marijuana and the drug preparation hashish. Although all three...



www.britannica.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I'd drink that NOW!


This is going to be on the menu.....it's so damn tasty


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 14, 2021)

Ooo gimme


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is going to be on the menu.....it's so damn tasty
> View attachment 4853245


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

Man me and the wife went over to see little man and do some grilling and ended up getting a granddaughter just a peanut she is 6 weeks old this is awesome


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I most certainly have a possum round here. I've seen it. At night. Scary as fuck. I knew about the ticks, so I just let it be. Also cuz it scares the shit out of me with its nightmare face. I still think it was a bird in the concrete though. It looked like only 4 feet things and they were small like sticks. Probably a piece of shit blue Jay. Fucking asshole. I got a ton of blue Jays, cardinals and little fucking birds.


This persistent cardinal certainly fits the category of mess making assholes. Any deterrent measures seem in vain. Nature rules.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> This persistent cardinal certainly fits the category of mess making assholes. Any deterrent measures seem in vain. Nature rules.
> 
> View attachment 4853463


A vain Cardinal.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man me and the wife went over to see little man and do some grilling and ended up getting a granddaughter just a peanut she is 6 weeks old this is awesome


That's great news!! I'm happy for all of you!! Congratulations  


raratt said:


> A vain Cardinal.


He thinks he's kicking that other males ass!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2021)

it is called demolition art.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok it is SNOWING @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass come get your weather!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> This persistent cardinal certainly fits the category of mess making assholes. Any deterrent measures seem in vain. Nature rules.
> 
> View attachment 4853463


I love my pair of the last 5 years. No mess. Just song and color.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok it is SNOWING @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass come get your weather!


STAY OFF THE ROADS! lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok it is SNOWING @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass come get your weather!


Sharing is caring.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> STAY OFF THE ROADS! lol.


I immediately had to go out to Walmart! But I'm back now.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I immediately had to go out to Walmart! But I'm back now.


The coke fiends will be out cleaning driveways with straws.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> The coke fiends will be out cleaning driveways with straws.


Send them my way can find crackheads around here ha ha ha


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ok it is SNOWING @DarkWeb @Laughing Grass come get your weather!



GTFO! That's funny! It was 7° this morning. Sunny though


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> The coke fiends will be out cleaning driveways with straws.


Nothing stuck it was just eerie.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing stuck it was just eerie.


Weird clouds today


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing stuck it was just eerie.


We are just beginning to get freezing rain on bare streets. Wanna make a beer run?LMAO and just poking. Another distraction for most. Opportunity for us nuts. 

Best wishes all. Stay warm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing stuck it was just eerie.


Don't say that three times!

Remember what happened when someone someone said "Finshaggy" thrice.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We are just beginning to get freezing rain on bare streets. Wanna make a beer run?LMAO and just poking. Another distraction for most. Opportunity for us nuts.
> 
> Best wishes all. Stay warm.


Back when I lived at 7500 ft at a ski resort I drove a 3/4 ton Suburban with 4 wheel drive. That's me skiing in front of my house.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2021)

Fun day at summit, 


Beautiful day
Parking lot bbq tomorrow


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Fun day at summit,
> 
> View attachment 4855013
> Beautiful day
> Parking lot bbq tomorrow


Looks like a perfect day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2021)

Totally random feed on youtube this am.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Totally random feed on youtube this am.


LOL totally random based on your search history


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2021)

Momma mentioned to me last night before she went to bed (early) that she wanted to reset the clock in her car today, so after she hit the rack I stayed up & on a whim walked into the garage - took me all of about 30 seconds to figure it out & reset it.

She's been leafing through the manual for the last 20 minutes LOL and I ain't telling.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

Busted in Indiana, 1.5 lb bags.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2021)

Tornado watch in our vicinity atm.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

I think the battery in my car is about done, sat in it listening to the radio with the fan on for a little while and it almost didn't want to start. The one in it was bought in Nov. '16, so I think it is probably due.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2021)

@tangerinegreen555


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> View attachment 4856112


Sounds legit to me, wonder if he has candy & drives a red van?
And what's the Bob's fascination?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> View attachment 4856112


I just had a flashback of the million radio commercials I heard in my youth from McCracken Sturman Ford, McKnight Road, North Hills.

"see me first or see me last, but just see me!"

I sense a generational connection there somewhere. Lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 17, 2021)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> View attachment 4856112


Your such a tart, getting your bobs out on riu was the start of it but seriously I want to see your yoghurt pants


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just had a flashback of the million radio commercials I heard in my youth from McCracken Sturman Ford, McKnight Road, North Hills.
> 
> "see me first or see me last, but just see me!"
> 
> I sense a generational connection there somewhere. Lol.


 Still better than the "Yee-haw!!!" commercials .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just had a flashback of the million radio commercials I heard in my youth from McCracken Sturman Ford, McKnight Road, North Hills.
> 
> "see me first or see me last, but just see me!"
> 
> I sense a generational connection there somewhere. Lol.


sounds like Cal Worthington (and his dog spot) commercials in Ca.......lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> sounds like Cal Worthington (and his dog spot) commercials in Ca.......lol


Exactly where my mind went. "I'll even eat a bug"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL totally random based on your search history


Actually most of my feeds are fishing/firearm/darts related (with the occasional one centered around "Bobs".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually most of my feeds are fishing/firearm/darts related (with the occasional one centered around "Bobs".


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think the battery in my car is about done, sat in it listening to the radio with the fan on for a little while and it almost didn't want to start. The one in it was bought in Nov. '16, so I think it is probably due.


I've had the best luck with WalMart Maxx batteries believe it or not. Batteries are not what they used to be.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Fake....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


That's where my mind went


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I've had the best luck with WalMart Maxx batteries believe it or not. Batteries are not what they used to be.


That's what it is, I think the heat around here kills them.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

Too much useful conversation in this thread lately, so...












Penis.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

@curious2garden Smoked troot.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> @curious2garden Smoked troot.
> View attachment 4856646


Oh that looks perfect!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that looks perfect!!


It was yummy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's what it is, I think the heat around here kills them.


Yeah and I doubt that they are really "maintenance" free. I pried the tops of a MF one a few years back and it had 2 dry cells. I'm sure they monkey around with plate thickness and composition for cost/environmental reasons as well.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

My DNA test came today, hard part is I can't smoke, drink, or eat for 30 mins. I'll figure out how to power through it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> My DNA test came today, hard part is I can't smoke, drink, or eat for 30 mins. I'll figure out how to power through it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> My DNA test came today, hard part is I can't smoke, drink, or eat for 30 mins. I'll figure out how to power through it.


J/s boof


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> My DNA test came today, hard part is I can't smoke, drink, or eat for 30 mins. I'll figure out how to power through it.


I'll tell you what, you don't want to cheat or it'll come back inconclusive and you'll have to do it again...for free, but still a hassle. 

My dads came back inconclusive, after months it seemed. The replacement has been sitting on my refridge for a year! He was adopted, so I am kind of interested to see the results...or maybe I'm not. We shall see. I have a friend who is really into genealogy who has been working on my family tree for years now...I had better get the sample while I can though!


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

It's raining, still. We need it.


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll tell you what, you don't want to cheat or it'll come back inconclusive and you'll have to do it again...for free, but still a hassle.
> 
> My dads came back inconclusive, after months it seemed. The replacement has been sitting on my refridge for a year! He was adopted, so I am kind of interested to see the results...or maybe I'm not. We shall see. I have a friend who is really into genealogy who has been working on my family tree for years now...I had better get the sample while I can though!


My dad's family have kept consistent records of weddings, births and deaths for over 200 years. 

I have been to the family cemetery where the deceased of my grandmother's family and my grandfather's family are buried.
The oldest grave dated to 1800. They still have a family reunion every year at the cemetery. It is interesting to hear some of the stories
and to see how life has changed the face of a once close family.

My mom's family did not keep such records. 

Here is a pic of my great grandmother, grandmother and her siblings.

Even at that age I can see my sisters stare in my grandmother's eyes. lol


I'm not interested in sending my DNA anyplace I did not take it personally.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm not interested in sending my DNA anyplace I did not take it personally.


I don't think anyone would want to clone me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't think anyone would want to clone me.








Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The USAF already has my DNA, in case it was needed to identify what was left of me.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> The USAF already has my DNA, in case it was needed to identify what was left of me.


I read or heard somewhere recently that the US military frowns on their employees giving up their DNA to Ancestry type places, and apparently they advise them not too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I read or heard somewhere recently that the US military frowns on their employees giving up their DNA to Ancestry type places, and apparently they advise them not too.











Pentagon Warns Military Personnel Against At-Home DNA Tests (Published 2019)


The tests, from companies such as 23andMe and Ancestry, have become popular holiday gifts, but the military is warning service members of risks to their careers.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 19, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Even the dog is going "I see hmm yes"


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 19, 2021)

I got an email from @MarsHydrofactory asking if I would like to review a TSL 2000, so looks like @HydroKid239 inbox is going to be a little full haha.

I'm going down the road of heresy, one Auto untouched in water only living soil.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't think anyone would want to clone me.


You can tell Gene Wilder is about to lose it the entire time.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2021)

Cool net find









Mesoamerican Sculptures Reveal Early Knowledge of Magnetism


Stone figures with magnetized cheeks and navels suggest the pre-Maya civilization of Monte Alto understood the attractive force




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

@Dr.Amber Trichome 
Please message me, I have something art related I would like to talk to you about.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2021)

So I got some kind of "fleet" message that said to look at it before it goes away.



Did China buy the IRS?

Does this mean my refund will be delayed?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I got some kind of "fleet" message that said to look at it before it goes away.
> 
> View attachment 4857503
> 
> ...


The fact that they sent it in Hangul is a bad sign.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The fact that they sent it in Hangul is a bad sign.


IKR......no red flags there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> IKR......no red flags there.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Cool net find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s always trips me out that most people have this idea that ancient people were somehow not as intelligent as “modern” humans.

Just because they didn’t have the technology, doesn’t mean they didn’t have the same brains we have...lol

A super cool article. I’m of the opinion that there is a hidden history in this world that we have no idea about. In Australia, the aboriginal oral history is said to go back farther than 40,000 years. 

Heck, they have stories about life before, during, and after the rise of sea levels due to the ending of the last ice age...


A lot of cool shit left to be discovered about our past selves.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s always trips me out that most people have this idea that ancient people were somehow not as intelligent as “modern” humans.
> 
> Just because they didn’t have the technology, doesn’t mean they didn’t have the same brains we have...lol
> 
> ...


The Athabaskan Indians in the interior of Alaska have an oral history of hunting Mammoth.

How long does it take for a story like that to die out in multiple villages & settlements?

My guess is a lot less than 4-10K years.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Athabaskan Indians in the interior of Alaska have an oral history of hunting Mammoth.
> 
> How long does it take for a story like that to die out in multiple villages & settlements?
> 
> My guess is a lot less than 4-10K years.


Some say that our tales of the flood and sunken lands have their origin in a rapid sea level rise from a meltwater pulse when the Laurentide ice sheet partially collapsed eight thousand years ago.









Early Holocene sea level rise - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2021)

I saw an unusual aircraft today. It had fins on the horizontal stabilizer. A bit of google brought me to the Diamond DA42 MPP. Austrian manufacturer owned by China. It has twin diesels!


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I saw an unusual aircraft today. It had fins on the horizontal stabilizer. A bit of google brought me to the Diamond DA42 MPP. Austrian manufacturer owned by China. It has twin diesels!


I've seen this girl cruising around here a few times. Definitely gets my attention.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've seen this girl cruising around here a few times. Definitely gets my attention.
> View attachment 4857835


Piaggio Avanti?


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Piaggio Avanti?


Yup.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Piaggio Avanti?



I liked the Studebaker version.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4857955View attachment 4857956View attachment 4857957
> I liked the Studebaker version.


My Dad loved that car, but not enough to get one apparently; always said it was ahead of it's time.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Even the dog is going "I see hmm yes"


I was thinking the dog looked nervous!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2021)

Enjoy the first day of spring!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Enjoy the first day of spring!


Spring has sprung!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 20, 2021)

If i gotta hear this damn baby shark crap any longer im gonna blow my brains out. Damn kid loves it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Spring has sprung!


Extend the celestial equator line, and yeehaw!

Declination of sun (latitude equivalent) 0 degrees.
Right ascension (like longitude) 0 hours.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If i gotta hear this damn baby shark crap any longer im gonna blow my brains out. Damn kid loves it.


Damn it now it's stuck in my head! You guys watch Blippi?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it now it's stuck in my head! You guys watch Blippi?


Is that the pig? Idk but she loves this other one i think its called word party or some shit. It's the repetitive ness that drives me nuts.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Spring has sprung!


Holy shitfuck, I may have to get some ice and load the cooler.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is that the pig? Idk but she loves this other one i think its called word party or some shit. It's the repetitive ness that drives me nuts.


It's not the pig that's Peppa and yeah word party. LOL how about story bots?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy shitfuck, I may have to get some ice and load the cooler.
> 
> View attachment 4858395


Better clean that driveway.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not the pig that's Peppa and yeah word party. LOL how about story bots?
> View attachment 4858403
> View attachment 4858405


Don't think i know that one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Don't think i know that one.


I have a feeling you will soon


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2021)

6


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy shitfuck, I may have to get some ice and load the cooler.
> 
> View attachment 4858395


Today I learned Stanley makes a 12 foot tape lol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm not saying I'm not a newbie bit every thread I seem
But it's hard to not write " there be dragons' as a reply.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)

Why did they not have this back in my acid days? I probably couldn't have afforded it, but it would have been captivating.








2021 best seller Active psychedelic tapestry


Handling time Ship within24hoursafter payment ReturnsFast refund,100% Money Back Guarantee. By ordering you can choose:Shipping with Regular Post - approximately shipping time is 10-15 business days to USA, Canada and Europe, 10-20 business days to Australia, Asia, South Amerika, and...




www.schnuger.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Better clean that driveway.


It was a long cold winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It was a long cold winter.


Mine still has ice on it!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh boy, I can't wait! These things drive my Tinnitus crazy.









Get ready for Brood X: The once-every-17-years cicada swarm is coming


Beginning in late April or early May, once the ground is warm enough, billions of Brood X cicadas will be seen across a dozen states⁠.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait! These things drive my Tinnitus crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe I have ever experienced these...and i'm good keeping it that way!! It says they make it to NY so maybe I will  Creepy!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait! These things drive my Tinnitus crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





manfredo said:


> I don't believe I have ever experienced these...and i'm good keeping it that way!! It says they make it to NY so maybe I will  Creepy!!


They make good fishing bait in these parts.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4858738


Natural-born longboarder


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait! These things drive my Tinnitus crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw them in ‘70 in suburban MD and in ‘87 in central NJ.
What I remember from ‘70 (I was in third grade) was their sound. It was a near-perfect match to the Star Trek sound effect “sustained phaser fire”.
I missed the ‘04 emergence, and I won’t travel to see and hear them this year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I saw them in ‘70 in suburban MD and in ‘87 in central NJ.
> What I remember from ‘70 (I was in third grade) was their sound. It was a near-perfect match to the Star Trek sound effect “sustained phaser fire”.
> I missed the ‘04 emergence, and I won’t travel to see and hear them this year.


It's gonna be a hot summer. I always associate it with the heat.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Mar 21, 2021)

My mom passed away at the beginning of Feb and for the last month and a half, I've been trying to sort my new life out.

Now my past has heard about my mom dying and they know I have a large inheritance.

I'll call them the junkie brigade and they want to be my best friends. They're trying to find out where I live and they're becoming very insistent. If I lose my shit on them, the junkie portion of their brain could make them get violent (The latest example).

If I'm too nice, they would weasel their way back into my life.

I'm curious what others would do in this situation.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

OK, maybe my last dab rig question for a while. I found the kit & glass I am going to buy, and the bong comes with an 18 mm connection. The titanium nails are reversible of course...my question...

am I better off getting a male or female connector on the bong? It comes both ways. Titanium e-nail.

Dinonail is the seller. https://www.thedinonail.com/

@doublejj


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gonna be a hot summer. I always associate it with the heat.


Back in MD there were annual cicadas that made this wonderful “beee weee weee weee ...” noise. They peaked in August, and I associate them with mid-Lannic summer weather.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Damn north wind is going to be blowing most of the week, which drops the humidity and dries plants too quickly. Guess I'll have to bin some of them up until I can get to them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> My mom passed away at the beginning of Feb and for the last month and a half, I've been trying to sort my new life out.
> 
> Now my past has heard about my mom dying and they know I have a large inheritance.
> 
> ...


Ignore them, don't engage or reply, scrub any info that you can


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it now it's stuck in my head! You guys watch Blippi?


Third highest paid person on YouTube. Grossed over $15 million last year i think.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, maybe my last dab rig question for a while. I found the kit & glass I am going to buy, and the bong comes with an 18 mm connection. The titanium nails are reversible of course...my question...
> 
> am I better off getting a male or female connector on the bong? It comes both ways. Titanium e-nail.
> 
> ...


I’d get female on the bong. Is it 14/20 or 19/22?

~edit~ Derp you said 18mm. I wager that is 19/22 standard taper like labware.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> 6
> 
> Today I learned Stanley makes a 12 foot tape lol.


When you gotta lay out 148 3/16” ... that sux.

Get the 13’ tape


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> My mom passed away at the beginning of Feb and for the last month and a half, I've been trying to sort my new life out.
> 
> Now my past has heard about my mom dying and they know I have a large inheritance.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss and if you got enough to start a new life you need to drop them like a bad habit people like that are not your friends


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When you gotta lay out 148 3/16” ... that sux.
> 
> Get the 13’ tape


Why are the tapes 12' and 25', not 24?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Why are the tapes 12' and 25', not 12’6”?


The fify gives you my best guess; the short one is a rounding of 1/8 x 100’


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Why are the tapes 12' and 25', not 24?


My wife would say that would be because it's male measurements


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife would say that would be because it's male measurements


My wife doesn't know how men can build anything when they think 6" is 9".


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2021)

Watching Live PD and they used the term "Felony Forest", first time I ever heard that. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Watching Live PD and they used the term "Felony Forest", first time I ever heard that. lol
> 
> View attachment 4859234


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’d get female on the bong. Is it 14/20 or 19/22?
> 
> ~edit~ Derp you said 18mm. I wager that is 19/22 standard taper like labware.


Thank you, and agreed after watching a few more videos...This is the enail kit...they all use the same controller.









Titanium Enail Kit -Electronic Nail Complete Setup Bundle


Electronic Nail Complete Setup Bundle 16mm 20mm & 10mm Flat Coil




www.thedinonail.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Third highest paid person on YouTube. Grossed over $15 million last year i think.


He's actually not that bad. And it's much better than most of the crap they throw at kids.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The fify gives you my best guess; the short one is a rounding of 1/8 x 100’


If you need over a dozen feets you're trying too hard


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> If you need over a dozen feets you're trying too hard


But they all fit


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> But they all fit


Do you think they are all foot long weiners.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> Do you think they are all foot long weiners.


Oh my


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait! These things drive my Tinnitus crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

They look like the have an old Ford grill for a "mouth".


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2021)

I just opened a mini cherry pie from Wally World. I don’t think it’s happy for what’s about to happen to it...


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 21, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> My mom passed away at the beginning of Feb and for the last month and a half, I've been trying to sort my new life out.
> 
> Now my past has heard about my mom dying and they know I have a large inheritance.
> 
> ...


You have to distance yourself from chaos and negativity, can you maybe move, I have the past past and I have had a little bit of this, but I didn't have an inheritance, sorry for your loss my brother died a few weeks back. It's been a bastard of a year


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2021)

Grilled hotdogs over a fire


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Grilled hotdogs over a fire View attachment 4859553


Thats what I was going for, along with a burger, and ran out of propane...Damn, I knew I was low. Had to finish in a frying pan and


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats what I was going for, along with a burger, and ran out of propane...Damn, I knew I was low. Had to finish in a frying pan and


Been there with a prime (bad word) ribeye.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

You are giving me ideas with the cheese...wrap a slice of pre-cooked bacon round tehre and a dab of barbeque sauce, on a potato roll


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> potato roll


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Been there with a prime (bad word) ribeye.


Thats the worst. I have 3 tanks but they are all now empty...Another chore for the list.

Well I'm back to square one on the dab rig...Another place that didn't pan out, but at least i am figuring out what I want and need and know the lingo now.

Pressed a couple large nugs today that really came back nice. Once I get a rig I'm gonna be in Heaven! I have a wax pen coming too, from some deadbeat store apparently!


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have 3 tanks but they are all now empty...Another chore for the list.


Me also. I have one that is still hooked up.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Me also. I have one that is still hooked up.


I think it was about this time last year I got them filled...I remember I had trouble finding a place that was open and drove 30 miles.

Won't it be nice when we can tell Covid stories in past tense. "I can remember when we had to wear masks in the stores". Lets hope!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats the worst. I have 3 tanks but they are all now empty...Another chore for the list.
> 
> Well I'm back to square one on the dab rig...Another place that didn't pan out, but at least i am figuring out what I want and need and know the lingo now.
> 
> Pressed a couple large nugs today that really came back nice. Once I get a rig I'm gonna be in Heaven! I have a wax pen coming too, from some deadbeat store apparently!


did you try the 710 life enail?.......


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats the worst. I have 3 tanks but they are all now empty...Another chore for the list.
> 
> Well I'm back to square one on the dab rig...Another place that didn't pan out, but at least i am figuring out what I want and need and know the lingo now.
> 
> Pressed a couple large nugs today that really came back nice. Once I get a rig I'm gonna be in Heaven! I have a wax pen coming too, from some deadbeat store apparently!


we run propane generators on the farm so I fill a doz tanks at a time......


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

this


doublejj said:


> did you try the 710 life enail?.......


I looked at them but the reviews I read were terrible...And a bunch complained about horrid customer service...

I did just order one off Amazon...Now for glass




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WH8N46Q


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> this
> 
> I looked at them but the reviews I read were terrible...And a bunch complained about horrid customer service...
> 
> ...


I have had nothing but great luck with them for years.....I'm surprised


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think it was about this time last year I got them filled...I remember I had trouble finding a place that was open and drove 30 miles.
> 
> Won't it be nice when we can tell Covid stories in past tense. "I can remember when we had to wear masks in the stores". Lets hope!!


I'm enjoying wearing masks. I think I might not give that up. We'll see.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm enjoying wearing masks. I think I might not give that up. We'll see.


I imagine a lot of people will wear masks in public for the rest of their lives.....and that's probably a good thing.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I have had nothing but great luck with them for years.....I'm surprised


I was too because they have a bunch of awards...So hard to say if the competition is bombing them with bad reviews or maybe something changed. 

Hopefully I can find a decent rig now. I might go look locally tomorrow! No rigs on Amazon unfortunately, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was too because they have a bunch of awards...So hard to say if the competition is bombing them with bad reviews or maybe something changed.
> 
> Hopefully I can find a decent rig now. I might go look locally tomorrow! No rigs on Amazon unfortunately, lol.


I buy my glass local


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Here is a shock. I used a titanium ball stud, ear ring, heated with a plumbers torch then dabbed into the container of melt. 

Still rocking quartz stem in my favorite bong. Electronics are way over priced.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is a shock. I used a titanium ball stud, ear ring, heated with a plumbers torch then dabbed into the container of melt.
> 
> Still rocking quartz stem in my favorite bong. Electronics are way over priced.


Yes, but potentially safer than playing with a torch while baked on rosin...although I'm sure i'll get a quartz banger too so that I can experiment with a torch too. Plus I like the accuracy of electronics.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

Cali Cloudx – Kingpin Matrix Perc Dab Rig


Crafted from Durable 5mm Glass. Cooling Matrix Perc. Extra Wide Base. Best Prices on Best Pieces. Free Shipping Over $100. Start Earning Rewards!




www.smokingoutlet.net





This looks decent.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cali Cloudx – Kingpin Matrix Perc Dab Rig
> 
> 
> Crafted from Durable 5mm Glass. Cooling Matrix Perc. Extra Wide Base. Best Prices on Best Pieces. Free Shipping Over $100. Start Earning Rewards!
> ...


yeah i like it....probably will take a titanium nail once you break the banger.  I always break them while cleaning.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> yeah i like it....probably will take a titanium nail once you break the banger.  I always break them while cleaning.


I would use the titanium for daily use, and save the glass for special occasions...or emergencies. 
They say they don't ship on Mondays anyways so I may as well look local tomorrow, but I like this one too. There was one other at Puffingbird I liked but someone said it didn't take a titanium nail well... it is tough to buy glass on line! 

Time for this old timer to hit the hay...See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I would use the titanium for daily use, and save the glass for special occasions...or emergencies.
> They say they don't ship on Mondays anyways so I may as well look local tomorrow, but I like this one too. There was one other at Puffingbird I liked but someone said it didn't take a titanium nail well... it is tough to buy glass on line!
> 
> Time for this old timer to hit the hay...See you all tomorrow!!


Hey brother, if you want a rig just to fuck around with, I have a bunch just collecting dust, and a few more just wrapped in bubble wrap in a plastic tote somewhere.

Let me know if you want one, my treat.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Hey brother, if you want a rig just to fuck around with, I have a bunch just collecting dust, and a few more just wrapped in bubble wrap in a plastic tote somewhere.
> 
> Let me know if you want one, my treat.


Wow, that's incredibly generous, thank you!! That would be great, especially since I'm pretty clueless about them!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> My mom passed away at the beginning of Feb and for the last month and a half, I've been trying to sort my new life out.
> 
> Now my past has heard about my mom dying and they know I have a large inheritance.
> 
> ...


I saw this the other day but didn't have time to reply. My condolences on the loss of your mom...and bless you for taking care of her at the end!!

So you know what you need to do here...lose then losers!! Think it through. If you re-connect with these people, you'll wind up back in that dark place, probably lose your inheritance, and probably your life. Certainly you'll lose your dignity and strength!!

I would probably try to find a good financial advisor, invest your money, buy a new home someplace away from your friends, etc. Start a new life and don't look back.

You know the deal...You can not use, not even once. Make your mom proud...she worked hard her entire life to leave you this inheritance, don't screw it up...please!!!! This is your chance for a whole new life. And I believe she is watching over you...Make her proud!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is a shock. I used a titanium ball stud, ear ring, heated with a plumbers torch then dabbed into the container of melt.
> 
> Still rocking quartz stem in my favorite bong. Electronics are way over priced.


I have got to say I agree with manfredo.


manfredo said:


> Yes, but potentially safer than playing with a torch while baked on rosin...although I'm sure i'll get a quartz banger too so that I can experiment with a torch too. Plus I like the accuracy of electronics.


Yes, plus the potential issues of inhaling unknown metal contaminants as most of those things are merely plated. My brain, or what's left of it after the TBI, is important to me to preserve. I'd pay a high price for ease of use, accuracy and safety of using a product designed for its intended end use.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, that's incredibly generous, thank you!! That would be great, especially since I'm pretty clueless about them!


Whatever you do if @Metasynth offers you a dab DO NOT TAKE IT! I was f'n catatonic for the rest of the evening. My poor husband had to remove my In n Out Cheeseburger from my mouth because I forgot to chew it and this was at a time I was doing 2 grams of edible/day. So enjoy the rig but be extremely cautious about the potency of his dabs.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whatever you do if @Metasynth offers you a dab DO NOT TAKE IT! I was f'n catatonic for the rest of the evening. My poor husband had to remove my In n Out Cheeseburger from my mouth because I forgot to chew it and this was at a time I was doing 2 grams of edible/day. So enjoy the rig but be extremely cautious about the potency of his dabs.


lol, I remember you telling the story but forgot it was @Metasynth.

There are a LOT of really talented people on this site, and I am super glad to have met you all. This place has been a game changer for me in many ways!! 

Thank you all  

Now time to go break out some soil  But first, a dab !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Whatever you do if @Metasynth offers you a dab DO NOT TAKE IT! I was f'n catatonic for the rest of the evening. My poor husband had to remove my In n Out Cheeseburger from my mouth because I forgot to chew it and this was at a time I was doing 2 grams of edible/day. So enjoy the rig but be extremely cautious about the potency of his dabs.


You say it like it was a bad deal no pain is what I heard I've tried to dab but was not impressed and Edibles don't work on me O yeah good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> lol, I remember you telling the story but forgot it was @Metasynth.
> 
> There are a LOT of really talented people on this site, and I am super glad to have met you all. This place has been a game changer for me in many ways!!
> 
> ...


Ditto on that one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> lol, I remember you telling the story but forgot it was @Metasynth.
> 
> There are a LOT of really talented people on this site, and I am super glad to have met you all. This place has been a game changer for me in many ways!!
> 
> ...


Your good karma paid dividends quickly.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You say it like it was a bad deal no pain is what I heard I've tried to dab but was not impressed and Edibles don't work on me O yeah good morning


You need the right edibles.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You need the right edibles.


Tried a granola bar from the dispensary I believe it was 500 milligrams and didn't do anything oh no I don't want to end up like Joe Rogan's buddy on their YouTube channel ha ha ha ha ha ha I will say that I slept well that night


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

Moving up day for my GMO testers.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

The Mrs. said I need to take a day off today, we'll see how long that lasts. I have too much shit that needs to be done at the moment. Still messing with the tiller, had to flip it on it's side to seat a tire bead and get it pumped back up. I guess it doesn't like to lay on it's side. I'll get it running soon, with this weather coming the tomatoes need to go in.

Son did a rough trim on the Panama last night, under 4 oz, seeds and all. Need to go buy a couple buckets for bubble, and get the vegged plants in the flower room. I'll take the day off though...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2021)

@manfredo 

I got you bro, I’ll see what I can turn up a little later today, and I’ll clean it up a little. Pretty sure all my rigs are “well loved” at this point!

But yeah, more than happy to help out. I’ll post some pics of options in a little while


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your good karma paid dividends quickly.


You’re newer, so let me tell you a little story

A few years ago(maybe 5) I was in a bad place. I was commuting to work 2-3 hours a day, had no money saved up, and my car died. Luckily I wasn’t a father at the time.

In a true moment of humbleness, I swallowed my pride and asked the only friends I had for help.

In case you don’t know, I don’t really have a lot of people close to me in reality. I’m great at alienating myself from groups of people after a while...

BUT, my family here on RIU has been here for me for the past 10+ years.

And,thanks to a bunch of members here, they performed a small miracle for me...


Well, they rallied together, and either sent me money through PayPal or through the actual mail, and I was able to buy a cheap car and get my life going again.

While I’m not proud of this time in my life, I’m eternally grateful for the way I was treated here, and I’m still paying it forward

Least I can do is help someone out with a piece of glass.

@manfredo , I dunno if I have any spare nails/bangers at the moment, so you may have to order the appropriate one for the rig we end up choosing for you.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2021)

agree when my apartment flooded with sewage and i lost everything people helped me too,


----------



## Kalebaiden (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re newer, so let me tell you a little story
> 
> A few years ago(maybe 5) I was in a bad place. I was commuting to work 2-3 hours a day, had no money saved up, and my car died. Luckily I wasn’t a father at the time.
> 
> ...


*stomps angrily into the thread*

I LIKE YOUR PENIS!

*skips happily away*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2021)

sunni said:


> agree when my apartment flooded with sewage and i lost everything people helped me too,


Hey, you're supposed to be on vacation!
Go grab a Margarita or lay by a pool in the sun . . . Or both.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, you're supposed to be on vacation!
> Go grab a Margarita or lay by a pool in the sun . . . Or both.


it ended today.... not long enough


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re newer, so let me tell you a little story
> 
> A few years ago(maybe 5) I was in a bad place. I was commuting to work 2-3 hours a day, had no money saved up, and my car died. Luckily I wasn’t a father at the time.
> 
> ...


 That's such a great story... not the part about you being in a bad place. Everyone should be so lucky to have a group of friends willing to help in a time of need. Thank you for sharing. 

I have @manfredo to thank for my current and future crops! If not for him I'm sure I'd be having powdery mildew problems.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @manfredo
> 
> I got you bro, I’ll see what I can turn up a little later today, and I’ll clean it up a little. Pretty sure all my rigs are “well loved” at this point!
> 
> But yeah, more than happy to help out. I’ll post some pics of options in a little while


No rush, and no pressure... Much appreciated!

Edited to say I have a universal titanium enail ordered already, but plan on buying a quartz banger or two, too  I'm so baked right now.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WH8N46Q/ref=ppx


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2021)

sunni said:


> it ended today.... not long enough


They never are.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No rush, and no pressure... Much appreciated!
> 
> Edited to say I have a universal titanium enail ordered already, but plan on buying a quartz banger or two, too  I'm so baked right now.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just remembered you had already ordered the e nail. I think I may have found something that will work, though it’s a 14mm female glass on glass. Would that work for ya?

I’m just working on getting it clean, lol, I was using it for flower last time I used it...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

@raratt Panama pupil


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I just remembered you had already ordered the e nail. I think I may have found something that will work, though it’s a 14mm female glass on glass. Would that work for ya?
> 
> I’m just working on getting it clean, lol, I was using it for flower last time I used it...


that sounds like that would work well


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Lee-wave cloud two hours ago, and now the wind is making the sliding glass doors flex and shiver. Least it’s upper 60s.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Mar 22, 2021)

I have decided to expand my family by one dog....the size of 3 dogs. A Neapolitan Mastiff.

After some consideration, I've decided to be proactive in my own health and safety and expand my security from a host of cameras and a Sheppard X Corso furbaby to include a dog breed I've loved since I was a child.

Now the investigation and planning phase begins.

(random internet photos for breed and scale, banana not included)


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you people, lovely words on here, needed it today.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Thank you people, lovely words on here, needed it today.


Be kind to yourself.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Thank you people, lovely words on here, needed it today.


Needs calmag


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a sincere question. In need of a good and tough 1/2" cordless impact wrench. Any opinions? Too old for the involuntary bondage lessons imposed by my air impact. LOL. And any current sets on sale. TY. I ain't paying a shop when I can get tools for less.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a sincere question. In need of a good and tough 1/2" cordless impact wrench. Any opinions? Too old for the involuntary bondage lessons imposed by my air impact. LOL. And any current sets on sale. TY. I ain't paying a shop when I can get tools for less.


I have a ryobi 18v. I love it. I think it was 100 bucks at home depot. 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tried a granola bar from the dispensary I believe it was 500 milligrams and didn't do anything oh no I don't want to end up like Joe Rogan's buddy on their YouTube channel ha ha ha ha ha ha I will say that I slept well that night


They can help with sleep for sure! The ONLY time I have slept through the night in the past decade or so is with the help of edibles....but I need to find the right balance because i am still wiped out the next day normally.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Thank you people, lovely words on here, needed it today.


IF it doesn't work, we can also just abuse you in public and make penis jokes to distract you.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a sincere question. In need of a good and tough 1/2" cordless impact wrench. Any opinions? Too old for the involuntary bondage lessons imposed by my air impact. LOL. And any current sets on sale. TY. I ain't paying a shop when I can get tools for less.


I was so impressed by my 20 volt DeWalt impact that I purchased their saws all, weed wacker, chainsaw, pole saw and a couple extra 20v 5Ahr batteries.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a sincere question. In need of a good and tough 1/2" cordless impact wrench. Any opinions? Too old for the involuntary bondage lessons imposed by my air impact. LOL. And any current sets on sale. TY. I ain't paying a shop when I can get tools for less.


I would go with DeWalt if I was you but craftsman make a good one for at home


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2021)

I still have plenty of room for more plants


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2021)

Police: Florida mom shows up to daughter's school wearing boxing glove, fights child, gets arrested


Edith Riddle, 34, arrived at the school wearing a boxing glove telling school officials it was Super Glued to her wrist and she couldn't remove it, a report says.




www.kvue.com





Mom goes to school with a boxing glove to fight a child... loses


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

Tiller is up and running, for now. Lost some skin on the back of my left hand by somehow smacking it on the handle when I was trying to start it. Wearing a gauze pad now. I guess it just needed a blood sacrifice to come back to life.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

There’s a pair of F-22s at altitude running Salvador Dali racetracks. They’re separated by ?10 miles east/west. The cool thing is that they’re mirroring each other’s maneuvers - synchronized swimming, flight test style. Confirming the aircraft type took time because at many angles they’re visually slippery. Here is the western one’s scrawl.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There’s a pair of F-22s at altitude running Salvador Dali racetracks. They’re separated by ?10 miles east/west. The cool thing is that they’re mirroring each other’s maneuvers - synchronized swimming, flight test style. Confirming the aircraft type took time because at many angles they’re visually slippery. Here is the western one’s scrawl.
> 
> View attachment 4861730


With the thrust vectoring they fly like no other aircraft I had seen before.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 24, 2021)

Thrust vectoring sounds like butt secks


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tiller is up and running, for now. Lost some skin on the back of my left hand by somehow smacking it on the handle when I was trying to start it. Wearing a gauze pad now. I guess it just needed a blood sacrifice to come back to life.


Huitzilopochtli is pleased and will bless your endeavour


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Huitzilopochtli is pleased and will bless your endeavour


Wheat-zee-la-poach-lee

now you do Quetzalcoatl


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wheat-zee-la-poach-lee
> 
> now you do Quetzalcoatl


Precious serpent?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> With the thrust vectoring they fly like no other aircraft I had seen before.


One of the distinguishing features of the Raptor’s incipient contrail is that it is a loose vague ribbon that dissipates faster than that from most other airframes, large and small.

I’ve seen that sort of contrail from two other types here: the B-2 and the RQ-180 I lucked into (barely) seeing last fall.

The unifying feature of the three is slotted exhausts. I imagine they promote mixing into ambient air quicker than the usual round ones.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Thrust vectoring sounds like butt secks


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2021)

A beatboxing Brooklyn vet has discovered his hobby is the perfect way to relax a stressed-out pet cockatoo.

Dwayne Caton filmed himself doing a beatbox routine as Simon the Goffin’s cockatoo bopped about on his arm.

The hilarious footage shows the 30-year-old bird dancing and squawking while his owner demonstrates his verbal percussion skills. 

Brooklyn vet Dwayne Caton, pictured with his cockatoo Simon, performed a beatbox duet with the 30-year-old bird who squawked and danced along with the music

Simon moved his way up and down Mr Caton's hand while dancing and screeching to the beat
Simon had come to the vet's clinic having started pulling out its own feathers. 

Captive birds will pluck their own feathers due to boredom, loneliness, lack of exercise or even sexual frustration, say experts. 

But dancing with Mr Caton seems to have a positive effect on the bird.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2021)

TY all. Dewalt 899 xr @ 700ft/lbs it is. Still searching for a fair price w/2 5Ah batteries and charger. Wife had my kid buy my cart of suspension wishes. Might sneek a 3/8" in yet. Happy Happy. Love my tools.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I was so impressed by my 20 volt DeWalt impact that I purchased their saws all, weed wacker, chainsaw, pole saw and a couple extra 20v 5Ahr batteries.


If you took one look on the inside of my house i’m building or at all the tools I’ve amassed since the fire you would sware i was sponsored by Dewalt


MICHI-CAN said:


> TY all. Dewalt 899 xr @ 700ft/lbs it is. Still searching for a fair price w/2 5Ah batteries and charger. Wife had my kid buy my cart of suspension wishes. Might sneek a 3/8" in yet. Happy Happy. Love my tools.


I’m happy with mine


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Thrust vectoring sounds like butt secks


Air Force code for "meet you in the shower".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm on dog watch today. 

She raided the litter box yesterday and apparently all that cat shit didn't agree with her gut biome. 

Mrs Stool fed her some pumpkin & hard-boiled egg this morning because she refused everything else. (VERY unusual.) 

The farts just started.  

I think we need to go outside...


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)

FYI: https://www.yahoo.com/news/weed-stay-system-few-days-223756458.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI: https://www.yahoo.com/news/weed-stay-system-few-days-223756458.html


RIU should sticky this then we can have an end to the last minute "Help me, drug test in 2 days" threads


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> RIU should sticky this then we can have an end to the last minute "Help me, drug test in 2 days" threads


Your faith in mankind is oddly touching for one who is homozygous for the _getoffmylawn _gene. Those threads will still appear, probably with undiminished frequency.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Your faith in mankind is oddly touching for one who is homozygous for the _getoffmylawn _gene. Those threads will still appear, probably with undiminished frequency.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Man the river is rippin! I can hear it.......it's not really close and it's nothing big....but in the spring it's nothing like the stream we play in..in the summertime. Gotta take a walk in a day or two.,.....more rain tonight.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man the river is rippin! I can hear it.......it's not really close and it's nothing big....but in the spring it's nothing like the stream we play in..in the summertime. Gotta take a walk in a day or two.,.....more rain tonight.


I think the snow is officially gone from this area now. I took a picture of the last little pile of it this morning, but it got up over 70f today so it is long gone! But I am not taking my plow off yet. You never know, until about May!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think the snow is officially gone from this area now. I took a picture of the last little pile of it this morning, but it got up over 70f today so it is long gone! But I am not taking my plow off yet. You never know, until about May!


I should try to see how much I still have tomorrow.....I had a kid sunk to the hip today lol it was warm though.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I should try to see how much I still have tomorrow.....I had a kid sunk to the hip today lol it was warm though.


We got really lucky this year...If it is in fact over. This is most unusual weather and I'm loving it! But yeah, the mud is bad!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

It'd be a rough ride......but you can still go sledding lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We got really lucky this year...If it is in fact over. This is most unusual weather and I'm loving it! But yeah, the mud is bad!!


No sunk in snow. I still have a shit load of snow.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2021)

watch it camera guy, don't get to close......love the expression...


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 26, 2021)

Boris apparently told UK that some pubs and hospitality places won't serve you without proof you have had the vaccine, the hairs on my neck immediately rose


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Boris apparently told UK that some pubs and hospitality places won't serve you without proof you have had the vaccine, the hairs on my neck immediately rose


"Ihre Papiere bitte"


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> "Ihre Papiere bitte"


But, I only have a pipe...


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Boris apparently told UK that some pubs and hospitality places won't serve you without proof you have had the vaccine, the hairs on my neck immediately rose


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 26, 2021)

So a few weeks ago in the "all your shitty jokes" thread..I posted "how long is a Chinese name"....I need to know. Is it not funny or did yall not get it?


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


>


That was a funny movie!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> So a few weeks ago in the "all your shitty jokes" thread..I posted "how long is a Chinese name"....I need to know. Is it not funny or did yall not get it?


My opinion? Neither good nor bad. Just sort of ~shrug~.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My opinion? Neither good nor bad. Just sort of ~shrug~.


I see. How do you feel about this?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I see. How do you feel about this?
> 
> View attachment 4863742


Mildly amused


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 26, 2021)

s


cannabineer said:


> Mildly amused


That's not what I meant to post but I can't find the one I was looking for..I wonder how he got his finger through the hole and wiggled it tho.first try too


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> s
> That's not what I meant to post but I can't find the one I was looking for..I wonder how he got his finger through the hole and wiggled it tho.first try too


That wasn’t a finger.....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> s
> That's not what I meant to post but I can't find the one I was looking for..I wonder how he got his finger through the hole and wiggled it tho.first try too


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My opinion? Neither good nor bad. Just sort of ~shrug~.


Oh no, it was a dad joke, sad lol.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Oh no, it was a dad joke, sad lol.


Oh I guess they let anyone in here.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

Ooh la la!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> View attachment 4864054


I was gonna ask for a smoke report........butt.....I don't have the right words....


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was gonna ask for a smoke report........butt.....I don't have the right words....


I don’t think it’s for smoking, I imagine it would taste pretty crappy...


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> View attachment 4864054


Is that for jacking the weenus? Makes the room smell good like cocoa butter?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Is that for jacking the weenus? Makes the room smell good like cocoa butter?


Lol it was a “free gift”, I’m looking for an eager recipient


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol it was a “free gift”, I’m looking for an eager recipient


Do it! Hit that shit!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol it was a “free gift”, I’m looking for an eager recipient


Didn't know you were afraid of a little butt stuff. Guess I had you all wrong, man


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 27, 2021)

I missed that it was suppository, just sneak up behind somebody talking in the phone and sneak it in


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> View attachment 4864054


Lol. That’s scary. Looks explosive.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I missed that it was suppository, just sneak up behind somebody talking in the phone and sneak it in


Lol, yeah so easy.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Didn't know you were afraid of a little butt stuff. Guess I had you all wrong, man


It’s not the butt stuff that scares me.... I just feel like cocoa butter skid marks are inevitable.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s not the butt stuff that scares me.... I just feel like cocoa butter skid marks are inevitable.


can grease a pan with those sharts


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

YOLO!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> YOLO!!!!


you only lube once


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

I mean, if anyone wants it..... a gift from me, to you... 

Maybe I’ll surprise @manfredo when I finally get around to sending him his rig! Hahah!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if anyone wants it..... a gift from me, to you...
> 
> Maybe I’ll surprise @manfredo when I finally get around to sending him his rig! Hahah!


@manfredo ....just do it.


----------



## Karah (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if anyone wants it..... a gift from me, to you...
> 
> Maybe I’ll surprise @manfredo when I finally get around to sending him his rig! Hahah!


Listen. Send it to me and we’ll do an experiment. I’m serious. I’ll pm you my address. I’ll have @srh88 document the whole thing


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

Karah said:


> Listen. Send it to me and we’ll do an experiment. I’m serious. I’ll pm you my address. I’ll have @srh88 document the whole thing


im gonna push it in with my wiener


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> im gonna push it in with my wiener


Nice!






















But I'm not sure if that's her plan......


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

I mean, it would totally be against the rules to send it to someone, and of course I’d never break the rules...but if it weren’t against the rules, I’d have to tell everyone that...

...the suppository is spoken for, y’all never let me down!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, it would totally be against the rules to send it to someone, and of course I’d never break the rules...but if it weren’t against the rules, I’d have to tell everyone that...
> 
> ...the suppository is spoken for, y’all never let me down!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> View attachment 4864054


which dispensary ?
asking for a friend..


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth thought you might enjoy this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375538035551522821


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> which dispensary ?
> asking for a friend..


Atrium in Woodland Hills on Topanga Canyon Blvd


----------



## Karah (Mar 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it’s definitely the plan.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2021)

Karah said:


> Oh it’s definitely the plan.


Let me know if you guys need production help!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> can grease a pan with those sharts


He really doesn't need any ideas!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Atrium in Woodland Hills on Topanga Canyon Blvd


My dog's dentist is in Woodland Hills


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My dog's dentist is in Woodland Hills


That’s where Topanga canyon meets the valley from the beach, in Woodland Hills. If i want to go anywhere on that side of the mountain, I’m driving through Woodland Hills


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Kinda related. Received my suspension upgrades and needed replacements today. Amacon sent me far inferior to my order. After a long debate I am receiving Billstien adjustable's and performance links and bushings. Woo Hoo! Almost $500 in upgrades. Gonna cost me in wear and tear now. LOL. Another few days dodging bumps and hearing my sway bar end link clunk. GRR! 

Road tripping again soon.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 27, 2021)

francis ngannou 

Is it possible to buy stock in people that will be very famous and have movies made about them?


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2021)

EUCs, or electric unicycles, are crazy little machines. Like the Segway, they have a gyroscope, so they balance themselves upright. You simply need to straddle it, and lean in the direction you'd like to go. And it helps if you are insane. The top end ones do over 60 mph. They say it is feels like you are a superhero, right up until the time you die in a spectacular fashion. I'm glad I'm old, 'cause if I were in my 20s I would own two. This dude Hsiang is my fav reviewer/rider, you can just tell there is something really wrong with him. So entertaining, enjoy!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


>


@srh88 @tyler.durden I don't know much about NF, other than I heard he's a straight-laced Christian rapper, who I usually wouldn't even waste my time on, but this was trending and popped up in my feed and I think it's pretty incredible. 

Also Hopsin dropped this a couple days ago and it's awesome as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 28, 2021)

went to check on my stocks, had a lot of tech and got a beating last few weeks and pleasantly found this. I know it’s silly but made me laugh.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> EUCs, or electric unicycles, are crazy little machines. Like the Segway, they have a gyroscope, so they balance themselves upright. You simply need to straddle it, and lean in the direction you'd like to go. And it helps if you are insane. The top end ones do over 60 mph. They say it is feels like you are a superhero, right up until the time you die in a spectacular fashion. I'm glad I'm old, 'cause if I were in my 20s I would own two. This dude Hsiang is my fav reviewer/rider, you can just tell there is something really wrong with him. So entertaining, enjoy!


I didn't see or get the feeling that there was anything wrong with the guy. I wish they showed somebody getting on the thing, after it's moving its probably fairly easy. I don't want non though I hurt myself golfing today that's good enough for my age.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2021)

This morning.





Immediately after taking this pic, I turned around to see the first molten-gold sliver of sun peeking over the horizon.


----------



## Rewerb (Mar 28, 2021)

Sundown on Saturday night:

I didn't get the full-moon rise...I was in bed by 5pm feeling like shit.

Full moon - I just want to fucking SLEEP!!!!!

Just RAGING!!!!!


----------



## Rewerb (Mar 29, 2021)

I can't explain the "RAGE"....it just "IS" a part of my life & frankly, I fucking hate it. It's an unmitgated cunt. 

I live with it & deal with it. 

I am stronger...


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> I can't explain the "RAGE"....it just "IS" a part of my life & frankly, I fucking hate it. It's an unmitgated cunt.
> 
> I live with it & deal with it.
> 
> I am stronger...


I live with your pain brother.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2021)

I am the rage yet I am also what Jordan Peterson classifies as the agreeable type.
A bubble always a pop away from going out. Can be tiring.

Hit a nice bipolar high for a change (those who have it will tell you how good it feels).
But I'm not even doing anything risky or new... just got some good bud, and having fun!
I know it will disappear soon enough. In the end, neither happiness nor despair endures.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> I am the rage yet I am also what Jordan Peterson classifies as the agreeable type.
> A bubble always a pop away from going out. Can be tiring.
> 
> Hit a nice bipolar high for a change (those who have it will tell you how good it feels).
> ...


Looks like I'm not the only one who does a little cognitive behavioral therapy on YouTube!


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2021)

Had some business in CapeTown today.


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

Two guys brought a truck to pick up my old stove last night, it was very entertaining to watch them load it. I'm not sure they understand what a tailgate is because they didn't drop it to load the stove. They picked it all the way up and over the tailgate.  I was going to suggest they drop the tailgate but why interrupt their fun? New stove will be here between 10-2. I need to get off my ass and start cleaning.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

ANC said:


>


lol I wish this was a thing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wish this was a thing


And I'm glad it's not! : )


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I'm glad it's not! : )


i second that.....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I'm glad it's not! : )


I bet you'd look sexy with short shorts and knee socks.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

None of my business.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you'd look sexy with short shorts and thigh high's.


fify.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify.


just had to take a wholesome appreciation of manboys and turn it into something weird.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you'd look sexy with short shorts and knee socks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you'd look sexy with short shorts and knee socks.


You first.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You first.


I couldn't compete with those legs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wish this was a thing


Weirdo


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Weirdo


me thinks she had a little to much space tomato with her lasagna


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

I think i have pretty much perfected the look.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I think i have pretty much perfected the look.....
> View attachment 4866785


Needs a redbull helmet. 



BudmanTX said:


> me thinks she had a little to much space tomato with her lasagna


 I haven't smoked up since Sunday.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs a redbull helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't smoked up since Sunday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4866796


 you're awesome!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're awesome!


awe shucks....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)

Is it weird that someone whom just joined the forum a half hour ago, hasn't posted a thing and suddenly decides to "follow" me?
WTF, we haven't even been properly introduced much less shared one of Indacouch's famous bratwurst dogs has taken a liking to me?

Is it the pony tail - Or something more sinister?


*Mariofrmdalow*

New Member · 26

Joined 42 minutes ago

Last seen 19 minutes ago · Viewing forum list


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it weird that someone whom just joined the forum a half hour ago, hasn't posted a thing and suddenly decides to "follow" me?
> WTF, we haven't even been properly introduced much less shared one of Indacouch's famous bratwurst dogs has taken a liking to me?
> 
> Is it the pony tail - Or something more sinister?
> ...


So how many more followed you because of this post?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)

I saw what you did there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it weird that someone whom just joined the forum a half hour ago, hasn't posted a thing and suddenly decides to "follow" me?
> WTF, we haven't even been properly introduced much less shared one of Indacouch's famous bratwurst dogs has taken a liking to me?
> 
> Is it the pony tail - Or something more sinister?
> ...


I got that too.
I get some zero-post mystery user every month or so, which leads to much beard-stroking “hmmm” here.
I wonder who that was ...


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it weird that someone whom just joined the forum a half hour ago, hasn't posted a thing and suddenly decides to "follow" me?
> WTF, we haven't even been properly introduced much less shared one of Indacouch's famous bratwurst dogs has taken a liking to me?
> 
> Is it the pony tail - Or something more sinister?
> ...


Can you change it from followers to swallowers and turn the follow/unfollow icon into a gagging emoji?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I got that too.
> I get some zero-post mystery user every month or so, which leads to much beard-stroking “hmmm” here.
> I wonder who that was ...


I like been stalked by random’s. Is “beard” slang for penis? I’m pretending it is


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I like been stalked by random’s. Is “beard” slang for penis? I’m pretending it is


Sorry no; actual face foliage here


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

Nobody follow me......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nobody follow me......


Ironic how I just watched the first ice cream truck of the year doing 40mph down our 25mph street. And a few moments later 6-8 children stopping across the street, after a jog, and turning around in despair.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ironic how I just watched the first ice cream truck of the year doing 40mph down our 25mph street. And a few moments later 6-8 children stopping across the street, after a jog, and turning around in despair.


I always cought the ice cream truck.....




Ahhhh youth.....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I got that too.
> I get some zero-post mystery user every month or so, which leads to much beard-stroking “hmmm” here.
> I wonder who that was ...


I think its because we are in the top 10 on the site. I get em too.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ironic how I just watched the first ice cream truck of the year doing 40mph down our 25mph street. And a few moments later 6-8 children stopping across the street, after a jog, and turning around in despair.


that happens in our neighborhood also, I can only imagine they get paid by the mile....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> that happens in our neighborhood also, I can only imagine they get paid by the mile....


I was trying to find the original pic but found a toy I need instead


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I was trying to find the original pic but found a toy I need insteadView attachment 4866895


Rat Fink!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it weird that someone whom just joined the forum a half hour ago, hasn't posted a thing and suddenly decides to "follow" me?
> WTF, we haven't even been properly introduced much less shared one of Indacouch's famous bratwurst dogs has taken a liking to me?
> 
> Is it the pony tail - Or something more sinister?
> ...


Me too, so we can rule out your pony tail.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rat Fink!


Oh man I have a few somewhere...damn I haven't seen them in a while. I hope they weren't lost in the "5 moves in a year" I had.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it weird that someone whom just joined the forum a half hour ago, hasn't posted a thing and suddenly decides to "follow" me?
> WTF, we haven't even been properly introduced much less shared one of Indacouch's famous bratwurst dogs has taken a liking to me?
> 
> Is it the pony tail - Or something more sinister?
> ...


Something wicked this way comes.

2 post. He starts at the top and has a collection.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

I still haven't figured out what follows are for. Is there somewhere you can click and see posts from everyone you followed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Something wicked this way comes.
> 
> 2 post. He starts at the top and has a collection.
> 
> ...


he followed the same guy twice


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still haven't figured out what follows are for. Is there somewhere you can click and see posts from everyone you followed?


Your news feed will show you more info on people you follow.


His Highness rollitup and potroast are at the top of the food chain.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Something wicked this way comes.
> 
> 2 post. He starts at the top and has a collection.
> 
> ...


Pests are drawn to light. Yet we emblazon ourselves for their bereavement.?? I don't get it. Turn the lights off on your name. LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he followed the same guy twice


Some of these kids get lost easily


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Your news feed will show you more info on people you follow.
> View attachment 4867022
> 
> His Highness rollitup and potroast are at the top of the food chain.


I followed everyone on this page and it's all reactions in my news feed lol. It doesn't look like you can filter them out.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I followed everyone on this page and it's all reactions in my news feed lol. It doesn't look like you can filter them out.


true, but you can use the search within news feed to narrow results to a specific member.

Not often used but it is still a tool in the box.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> true, but you can use the search within news feed to narrow results to a specific member.
> 
> Not often used but it is still a tool in the box.


Man, you be schooling me.
Still weird though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

I have two windows open at opposite ends of the house. There’s a 70 degree breeze that feels wonderful.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have two windows open at opposite ends of the house. There’s a 70 degree breeze that feels wonderful.


Low 40's and I need air here. Rain changing to snow. Live it up. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have two windows open at opposite ends of the house. There’s a 70 degree breeze that feels wonderful.


My favorite time of the year, is when I can sleep with windows open and feel that cool night air waft in...And it's coming soon!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)

Yep, I'm not looking forward to the AC season but I'll take that too.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 30, 2021)

Bruh it's in the 30s at night and in the 80s around noon damn chihuahuan desert is like mood swings incarnate.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wish this was a thing


many people dressed like that here in the 70s and 80s


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2021)

"In Hartlepool, England a monkey was hanged because they thought the monkey was a French spy, they had never seen a monkey or a French person before so they thought that the monkey was speaking French, the monkey was hanged on a beach and there is a statue remembering the monkey."


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

2 of my favorites. 3 if you count the clown.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> 2 of my favorites. 3 if you count the clown.


LOL that's pretty sweet!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

ANC said:


> many people dressed like that here in the 70s and 80s


I was born at the wrong time.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2021)

Today is the day that marijuana becomes legal in New York (knock on wood)...


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2021)

My lighter died last night so I have to use a BBQ lighter I used to use on the old stove. I hate having to sit next to myself to light a smoke.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> My lighter dies last night so I have to use a BBQ lighter I used to use on the old stove. I hate having to sit next to myself to light a smoke.
> Mornin.


I remember lighting them off the toaster in desperate times  

Busy day....gotta de-stem some buds and get them bagged, and taking my bro to his dr and then for a covid shot today. Must be they are caught up around here...Just made the appt yesterday! Walgreens!


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> My lighter died last night so I have to use a BBQ lighter I used to use on the old stove. I hate having to sit next to myself to light a smoke.
> Mornin.


Good morning! There's always that nice new stove


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> My lighter died last night so I have to use a BBQ lighter I used to use on the old stove. I hate having to sit next to myself to light a smoke.
> Mornin.


Agreed. There is little more frustrating than not having a lighter readily available.

This would suck.






Most of the time I have 2 lighters in my pocket, frequently more.
Usually there is a lighter within a few feet if not in my pocket.
Nearly every metal surface in the garage and outside has at least 1 magnet with a bic stuck to it.

This one is my most favorite. It is stored and never carried. I would lose it or some asswipe would steal it.






When I can't find a lighter


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

ANC said:


>


He looks like Lahey from trailer park boys


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks like Lahey from trailer park boys
> 
> View attachment 4867408


RIP Mr Lahey


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks like Lahey from trailer park boys
> 
> View attachment 4867408


Didn’t Corey or Trevor commit suicide/overdose too? I can’t remember which one


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks like Lahey from trailer park boys
> 
> View attachment 4867408


It is. He was funny as hell


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2021)

so smart.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I remember lighting them off the toaster in desperate times
> 
> Busy day....gotta de-stem some buds and get them bagged, and taking my bro to his dr and then for a covid shot today. Must be they are caught up around here...Just made the appt yesterday! Walgreens!


I got a same day appointment as well 3/17! So we seem to be getting well on vaccine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Didn’t Corey or Trevor commit suicide/overdose too? I can’t remember which one


To be honest I didn't watch the show much. I didn't know lahey had passed away. 

Weird how that show took off down there, but the Tragically Hip couldn't get radio play anywhere south of the border.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be honest I didn't watch the show much. I didn't know lahey had passed away.
> 
> Weird how that show took off down there, but the Tragically Hip couldn't get radio play anywhere south of the border.


Yeah thanks


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> Agreed. There is little more frustrating than not having a lighter readily available.
> 
> This would suck.
> 
> ...


I have an old trench lighter somewhere.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

lol that was Lahey.



DarkWeb said:


> Yeah thanks


Keep the change


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that was Lahey.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the change


Please, take the nickel back.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2021)

Loving my Yocan, makes waiting at the doctors not so bad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Today is the day that marijuana becomes legal in New York (knock on wood)...


Visiting NY is going to be a lot more fun. Think you'll be able to cross the rainbow bridge with weed now?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Visiting NY is going to be a lot more fun. Think you'll be able to cross the rainbow bridge with weed now?


It's gonna be a while...and I need to get my medical mj card asap...Card holders will be able to legally grow in 6 months. 18 months for everyone else.

I looked into a commercial grow. $10.000 non refundable application fee, and $200,000 *a year* !! No thanks!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 1, 2021)

Random high thought nanotechnology to take care of pests


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Random high thought nanotechnology to take care of pests


Unintended consequence: nanopests


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

It's snowing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2021)

Forecast 59• sunny


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Forecast 59• sunny
> View attachment 4868893


Groomer missed a spot lol 

Lay down those tracks man! Wish I was out there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> My lighter died last night so I have to use a BBQ lighter I used to use on the old stove. I hate having to sit next to myself to light a smoke.
> Mornin.


You could drag this out, REALLY makes you appreciate the flame.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> You could drag this out, REALLY makes you appreciate the flame.
> View attachment 4868912


Lol German prepper swag


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2021)

I do wonder what the 8mm (?) wrench in the bottle opener is for.
It has to have value for stealing something specific.

The USA version would have a 1911 bushing wrench or some AR-specific widget.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I do wonder what the 8mm (?) wrench in the bottle opener is for.
> It has to have value for stealing something specific.
> 
> The USA version would have a 1911 bushing wrench or some AR-specific widget.


Maybe, we'll see. Their stuff looks really high quality.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Maybe, we'll see. Their stuff looks really high quality.
> View attachment 4869116


After eating a tin of sardines, I await their response with baited breath.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Maybe, we'll see. Their stuff looks really high quality.
> View attachment 4869116


It is......I have a few of their things. The hex works with the hex striking rod. The teeth are for the round rod. It creates more pressure


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

I haven't a clue what it is, but I like it


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I haven't a clue what it is, but I like it


Pack stove and a striking rod. Just under 19oz for both and very flat.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It is......I have a few of their things. The hex works with the hex striking rod. The teeth are for the round rod. It creates more pressure
> 
> View attachment 4869119
> View attachment 4869120


I like your explanation better . Must have lost something in translation!
++++++++++++++++++++++++
_Hi there,

The wrench can be used a can opener, or as a wrench. We are currently in the process of redesigning this striker to be less generic. Thanks for you question! If there is anything else we can do for you, please don't hesitate to write back!

Darek Lakey
Customer Service, Überleben
866-521-8777
www.uberleben.co_


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I like your explanation better . Must have lost something in translation!
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++
> _Hi there,
> 
> ...


He might need some more training.......



Edit: maybe I'm a little off on their direction with the design. 


Control and surface area is what they are going for. I like it better than round rods and it does throw a lot of sparks very easy.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He might need some more training.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A handy tool.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Control and surface area is what they are going for. I like it better than round rods and it does throw a lot of sparks very easy.





lokie said:


> A handy tool.


I have/had a old cheap one from decades ago that was a real sunofabitch to use. Never really had a need to use one but I can't see that it would hurt carrying it if you went anywhere off road/trail. One of those lifesavers when things go FUBAR, cause shit happens.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I have/had a old cheap one from decades ago that was a real sunofabitch to use. Never really had a need to use one but I can't see that it would hurt carrying it if you went anywhere off road/trail. One of those lifesavers when things go FUBAR, cause shit happens.


I carried a Permanent Match for several years. Used more as a conversation piece than a fire starter.
It has gotten lost somewhere along the years.  

Like this vintage model.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

So who's coming for Easter dinner? The one my buddy got me for Christmas was so good I had to get another.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So who's coming for Easter dinner? The one my buddy got me for Christmas was so good I had to get another.View attachment 4869388


$12 per is pretty righteous.
What is your preferred tool for removing the silverskin?


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Forecast 59• sunny
> View attachment 4868893


I have a nicer looking swimming pool and I won't make you use ski shaped flotation devices


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Maybe, we'll see. Their stuff looks really high quality.
> View attachment 4869116


@cannabineer what kind of company would label their support uberleben?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So who's coming for Easter dinner? The one my buddy got me for Christmas was so good I had to get another.View attachment 4869388


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> $12 per is pretty righteous.
> What is your preferred tool for removing the silverskin?


My teeth


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer what kind of company would label their support uberleben?


Considering they’re based in Idaho, which I have been given to understand is ground zero for the sort of folks who actively wish for the Apocalypse just so they can put their massive investment into survival goodies into real practice ...
they have a local and loyal customer base. I expect an expansion of the company’s currently rather sparse product catalog.

I initially thought that they were a German enterprise, but they use that Scandinavian å thing. No German would appropriate an adorned letter so tightly associated with “countries that didn’t have the basic decency to stay conquered”. That would be ... ungehörig.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ......snip...... ungehörig.


What is an ungehörig?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is an ungehörig?


Improper, impertinent, unseemly, unbecoming. Beneath dignity.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What is an ungehörig?


Where Jack Link's got Hangry slogun.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2021)

The best jar of the run !!! Free TV(antenna for fun) princess ardala from buck Rogers needs her ass smacked for sure !!!

Check out how sexy her and Erin grey are ,just sayen  

pretty good jar making the GINGER MAD .


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2021)

Best Omegle Bars in a while, these beats are by a producer named Premise On The Beat, and they are fire. Harry's energy is hype, even though this is shorter than usual. Quality over Quantity. Enjoy.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2021)

@curious2garden I got a pre-made graham cracker crust and filled it with strawberry pie filling and a bunch of other berries. Does 350° for 15-20 sound about right?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden I got a pre-made graham cracker crust and filled it with strawberry pie filling and a bunch of other berries. Does 350° for 15-20 sound about right?


@Metasynth is your go to guy for this! I'd refrigerate it, so let's wait for the expert!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Metasynth is your go to guy for this! I'd refrigerate it, so let's wait for the expert!


I want warm pie though lol. @Metasynth hurry before I fuck this all up lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2021)

People are setting off fireworks outside today, and last night. So, we use fireworks for Easter now? Fml...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I want warm pie though lol. @Metasynth hurry before I fuck this all up lol


@Metasynth if I destroy this pie you ruined Easter and I'll have to feed it to the cats while we all starve to death


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @Metasynth if I destroy this pie you ruined Easter and I'll have to feed it to the cats while we all starve to death


Just puree it and call it nipple topping...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @Metasynth if I destroy this pie you ruined Easter and I'll have to feed it to the cats while we all starve to death


Text Gary!


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 4, 2021)

Any of you non U.K. guys tried h.p brown sauce?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Text Gary!


I baked it. Probably ruined lol. I gotta text Gary just to say happy Easter though


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I baked it. Probably ruined lol. I gotta text Gary just to say happy Easter though


Throw a big scoop of ice cream on it, you'll never know if it's fucked or not


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I baked it. Probably ruined lol. I gotta text Gary just to say happy Easter though


Read this too late. Don't mix prepared and fresh berries if baking. Add directly to filling and refridge. Or make a filling in a sauce pan and mix in canned after almost cool. Refridge till set. 20 seconds in the microwave if you want warm pie. LOL. It is all mush after chewing. All good. 

Happy raggit huntin'.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I baked it. Probably ruined lol. I gotta text Gary just to say happy Easter though





Singlemalt said:


> Throw a big scoop of ice cream on it, you'll never know if it's fucked or not


If all else fails use ketchup.



Egyptian pizza is the only food that ketchup can not help.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> If all else fails use ketchup.
> 
> View attachment 4870924
> 
> Egyptian pizza is the only food that ketchup can not help.


When I consider king crab legs, orange gelato, nigiri sushi, consommé, and a chocolate mousse torte ... that is a bold statement.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Throw a big scoop of ice cream on it, you'll never know if it's fucked or not


Whipped cream lol


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I consider king crab legs, orange gelato, nigiri sushi, consommé, and a chocolate mousse torte ... that is a bold statement.
> 
> View attachment 4870933


LoL

My wife says that a server knows how the dinner will end if the customer orders Mtn. Dew and ketchup for the steak.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> LoL
> 
> My wife says that a server knows how the dinner will end if the customer orders Mtn. Dew and ketchup for the steak.


Dew to compliment the 100 proof Southern Comfort. And ketchup for the fries cause the cook can't make a good pan sauce for dipping. LOL. 

And the old if I was actually served a steak would help. Damn I want a bone in prime rib.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Whipped cream lol


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 4, 2021)

How did the pie turn out? I was in Vegas celebrating my parents vaccine finally taking effect.

I dont mix fresh and canned filling. But, if I did, I’d add extra dix


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How did the pie turn out? I was in Vegas celebrating my parents vaccine finally taking effect.
> 
> I dont mix fresh and canned filling. But, if I did, I’d add extra dix


which begs the question
Fresh or ... ?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How did the pie turn out? I was in Vegas celebrating my parents vaccine finally taking effect.
> 
> I dont mix fresh and canned filling. But, if I did, I’d add extra dix


Delicious. You missed a good time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2021)

But you don't hafta miss this


----------



## Karah (Apr 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How did the pie turn out? I was in Vegas celebrating my parents vaccine finally taking effect.
> 
> I dont mix fresh and canned filling. But, if I did, I’d add extra dix


It turned out really good actually. We should have refrigerated it but honestly it was pretty damn good for never making pie before


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2021)

my aliexpress stolen artwork arrived today

This is what they sent me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> my aliexpress stolen artwork arrived today
> 
> This is what they sent meView attachment 4871460


is the quality even close to your work?


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is the quality even close to your work?


LOL no


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> LOL no


If you got an etsy or something you should use their shit as advertisement. Say you're the original then post a pic of the low quality knockoff and compare it to yours


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> If you got an etsy or something you should use their shit as advertisement. Say you're the original then post a pic of the low quality knockoff and compare it to yours


i use a website, but yeah i get it i let all my clients know on social media theyre all just as shocked as i, im just hoping ali express looks at the dispute, and closes theirt store down


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2021)

just thought youd guys wanna see that haha


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2021)

Did you know that the Tesla SUV has a dance mode??? It uses the music you play through its stereo to coordinate the movement of the light and doors. Musk is insane, you gotta love it...


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Did you know that the Tesla SUV has a dance mode??? It uses the music you play through its stereo to coordinate the movement of the light and doors. Musk is insane, you gotta love it...


If you play this will it start dropping it's panels?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2021)

Been following this? There's a gruesome vid out there of the incident. Girls got basically a slap on the wrist. 









DC teenagers involved in armed carjacking get plea deal - NewsBreak


Two teenage girls charged in the fatal carjacking of a Washington, D.C., Uber Eats driver reportedly reached a plea deal with prosecutors on Monday.




www.newsbreak.com


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> extra dix


GIIIIGGGGIIIIDDDDDYYYY


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2021)

Massive grow operation busted.  








Marijuana growing operation seized; one charged


Apr. 5—A "consensual encounter" by Cumberland County sheriff's deputies led to the seizure of a small marijuana-growing operation and arrest of one person. A second resident received a citation for simple possession. Charged with manufacture, delivery and/or sell of marijuana is Kenneth Bernard...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)

Google 50 most popular women 2021

#6 lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Google 50 most popular women 2021
> 
> #6 lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't get it, her?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't get it, her?
> View attachment 4872363


ok wow moment....but its's her...


just can't make things up....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2021)

u know for being the youngest on American Idol.....she did hold her own.....hope she makes it to the next round...






real good sound she has...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't get it, her?
> View attachment 4872363


you don't see this?


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2021)

Shouldn't have to turn on the AC in the flower room, I hope. Going to be nice for awhile, even though we need more rain.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you don't see this?
> 
> View attachment 4872369


Ok, I guess I looked at the wrong list (or right one depending upon one's perspective)









50 Most Popular Women In The World 2022 - Profvalue Blog


Hello everyone, women are said to be the most powerful creatures on earth even though men has lots of work to do. Here in this post, you will realize 50 most popular women in the world 2020, their shot bio and pictures. Do you know that Justine Beiber was listed number seven most popular women...




profvalue.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, I guess I looked at the wrong list (or right one depending upon one's perspective)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's number 44 on that list.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Massive grow operation busted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About a pound.




raratt said:


> Shouldn't have to turn on the AC in the flower room, I hope. Going to be nice for awhile, even though we need more rain.
> View attachment 4872375


I just turned on my grow room AC for the first time today, it hit 80f outside. My plants must be like WTF is this? None of them have ever felt AC before as they were all made in the winter


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> grow room AC


I had mine on for a couple days when we were in the 80's.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's number 44 on that list.


Sorry, I didn't make it past #6 on that list.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you don't see this?
> 
> View attachment 4872369


Having looked at several of the "Top 50" lists that Google returns, I was wondering what you had for or against Britney Spears or Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Having looked at several of the "Top 50" lists that Google returns, I was wondering what you had for or against Britney Spears or Jennifer Aniston.


It was a popularity list, not necessarily a best looking list. I like Britney... meh on Jennifer Aniston


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2021)

I tried my main apartment window AC today, the fan won't even move as the bearings are totally shot. I always buy the 5 year extended in-home warranty from Sears because these window ACs don't ever last more than 2 years, this is the third time in 5 years they've had to replace the fan motor. I don't see how they can afford to have a repair guy come out to fix shit, that cost is WAY more than the cost of the entire unit. Lowes' warranty made more sense, if it breaks in the 3 year time frame, they just give you a new one. Of course, I like Sears way better, as I don't have to haul heavy AC units around myself. At least another of my AC units isn't ending up in the ocean, so I guess that's good.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2021)

My window AC units are all over a decade old and all work good still, but they don't get a lot of use, and they are probably only in a window for 4-5 months of the year. They are Sears. I use to have students leave them behind every year but not lately. That's actually where all mine came from...I've never bought one. That and exercise equipment, lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My window AC units are all over a decade old and all work good still, but they don't get a lot of use, and they are probably only in a window for 4-5 months of the year. They are Sears. I use to have students leave them behind every year but not lately. That's actually where all mine came from...I've never bought one. That and exercise equipment, lol.


My ACs get similar use, I bought Frigidaire, which brand are yours? My parents had the same AC units for the 16 years I lived with them. They weighed a ton, we brought them from place to place and they never needed any maintenance, and always worked great. The short life span of today's appliances are a shame, I would be happy to pay twice as much money for something that lasted twice as long...


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

FYI








A timeline of when New Yorkers can smoke marijuana, grow it, and sell it legally


Smoking marijuana and possessing up to 3 oz. of cannabis is now legal for New Yorkers over the age of 21, but commercial sales won't start until 2022.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their growing rules are much better than ours. 

"New Yorkers over the age of 21 will eventually be allowed to grow up to six cannabis plants at home, with a maximum of three mature and three immature plants per adult. Each household, no matter the number of adults, will be limited to 12 plants."


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Their growing rules are much better than ours.
> 
> "New Yorkers over the age of 21 will eventually be allowed to grow up to six cannabis plants at home, with a maximum of three mature and three immature plants per adult. Each household, no matter the number of adults, will be limited to 12 plants."


So are the "where you can smoke" rules, anywhere you can smoke cigs it is OK.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Their growing rules are much better than ours.
> 
> "New Yorkers over the age of 21 will eventually be allowed to grow up to six cannabis plants at home, with a maximum of three mature and three immature plants per adult. Each household, no matter the number of adults, will be limited to 12 plants."


And I read be able to possess 5 pounds legally in our homes. Not bad!


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And I read be able to possess 5 pounds legally in our homes. Not bad!


I think our law states you can keep whatever you grow on hand with no limit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> So are the "where you can smoke" rules, anywhere you can smoke cigs it is OK.


That's the same as it is here. I don't see many people walking down the street smoking weed. Before covid you would see a lot of people smoking up outside clubs and theaters. Nobody was standing outside schools blowing it in kid's faces. It's a non issue IMO.



manfredo said:


> And I read be able to possess 5 pounds legally in our homes. Not bad!


So what happens if you grow more than five pounds? We only have possession limits when you're in public. No limits on what you can have at home.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what happens if you grow more than five pounds?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the same as it is here. I don't see many people walking down the street smoking weed. Before covid you would see a lot of people smoking up outside clubs and theaters. Nobody was standing outside schools blowing it in kid's faces. It's a non issue IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens if you grow more than five pounds? We only have possession limits when you're in public. No limits on what you can have at home.


Good question...I guess indirectly they are limiting the size of plants you can legally grow...Or I could grow 6 @doublejj size plants otherwise  

I do need to get the wheels turning on getting my medical card. I think my PM doctor can do them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good question...I guess indirectly they are limiting the size of plants you can legally grow...Or I could grow 6 @doublejj size plants otherwise
> 
> I do need to get the wheels turning on getting my medical card. I think my PM doctor can do them.


Personal limits at home don't make any sense. Does NY limit how much alcohol you can store at home?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I do need to get the wheels turning on getting my medical card. I think my PM doctor can do them.


how long does it take to get approved there?


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2021)

Today in rollitup 

public meltdowns because people can’t abuse advertisers or other members

and murder threats


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

WTF?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> Today in rollitup
> 
> public meltdowns because people can’t abuse advertisers or other members
> 
> and murder threats


What does "it" sell?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2021)

As well, it's threats might be more coherent if it took a course in rudimentary English


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

i would...put something up.....but i made a sorta promise to semi retire that one.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> Today in rollitup
> 
> public meltdowns because people can’t abuse advertisers or other members
> 
> and murder threats


talk bout a melt down....sheesh


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> talk bout a melt down....sheesh


its always a fucking melt down 

you ask someone tocomply9 out of 10 will melt down evenworse
and whine WHY CANT I BE ABUSIVE TO PEOPLE WHY ARE YOU SUCH A DICK SUNNI GO FUCK YOURSELF 

wahhh wahhh wahhh


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i would...put something up.....but i made a sorta promise to semi retire that one.......



This one?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> its always a fucking melt down
> 
> you ask someone tocomply9 out of 10 will melt down evenworse
> and whine WHY CANT I BE ABUSIVE TO PEOPLE WHY ARE YOU SUCH A DICK SUNNI GO FUCK YOURSELF
> ...


May we abuse them? Pretty please?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> its always a fucking melt down
> 
> you ask someone tocomply9 out of 10 will melt down evenworse
> and whine WHY CANT I BE ABUSIVE TO PEOPLE WHY ARE YOU SUCH A DICK SUNNI GO FUCK YOURSELF
> ...


seems like that one....went into the epic variety......kinda like


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4873146
> This one?


yeah that one.....lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> Today in rollitup
> 
> public meltdowns because people can’t abuse advertisers or other members
> 
> and murder threats


insane. I don’t know how you put up with that type of abuse.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> insane. I don’t know how you put up with that type of abuse.


The internet is such a fun place. So many people can't get past a 14yo mentally.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> insane. I don’t know how you put up with that type of abuse.


sometimes it does take a toll, like when im told someone is going to rape me than cut my throat and murder my child , those ones suck 

I did have someone find my husbands facebook account, through someone in the past i had gotten close to,
but mostly these sporadic bullshit ones dont get to me too much, i just know when i speak to people online now to be nicer cause of everything ive haddone to me. 

however, most of my issues have come from getting close to riu members, i have stepped back way back and closed off friendship with alot of people 

now i keep it pretty tight,and i dont expose myself anymore, 

Ive had many people whom i thought were friends in my naivety of being young (as i joined when i was 18 here) use me, and were quite abusive towards me, people who tried to destroy me,just you basic cyber bullying from adult men who should really know better. try to tear me down 

Women who were catty as fuck and consistently would try to bully me.

so i just kinda dont deal with it anymore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> sometimes it does take a toll, like when im told someone is going to rape me than cut my throat and murder my child , those ones suck
> 
> I did have someone find my husbands facebook account, through someone in the past i had gotten close to,
> but mostly these sporadic bullshit ones dont get to me too much, i just know when i speak to people online now to be nicer cause of everything ive haddone to me.
> ...


you gotta do, what you gotta do.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

So we have this eternal battle down this direction.....yes you guessed it......the roadrunner and the rattler.....






and now i know why i keep those roadrunners around......


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> So we have this eternal battle down this direction.....yes you guessed it......the roadrunner and the rattler.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have these guys. California King snake.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have these guys. California King snake.
> View attachment 4873201


That definitely qualifies for the "Beautiful" thread.
+


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have these guys. California King snake.
> View attachment 4873201



we have a version of a king snake down here too.....and i can man handle them pretty well......

overall i have notice a mating pair of roadrunners on the property of mine.....grandpa always said leave them alone cause they're rattle snake killers......and i have to say he was right about that....miss that old guy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> sometimes it does take a toll, like when im told someone is going to rape me than cut my throat and murder my child , those ones suck
> 
> I did have someone find my husbands facebook account, through someone in the past i had gotten close to,
> but mostly these sporadic bullshit ones dont get to me too much, i just know when i speak to people online now to be nicer cause of everything ive haddone to me.
> ...


Wow! that's harsh, I'm sorry. With that type of abuse I'm kinda surprised you haven't bailed on being an admin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! that's harsh, I'm sorry. With that type of abuse I'm kinda surprised you haven't bailed on being an admin.


Wow! That is horrible! Sorry to hear this @sunni How is the jewelry making going? I would love to see some of your latest work.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! that's harsh, I'm sorry. With that type of abuse I'm kinda surprised you haven't bailed on being an admin.


aye i often wonder myself too hahahah


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! That is horrible! Sorry to hear this @sunni How is the jewelry making going? I would love to see some of your latest work.


hmmm past collection has been sold buit i have some new collection not photographed yet

heres some of last collection that was most popular


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! that's harsh, I'm sorry. With that type of abuse I'm kinda surprised you haven't bailed on being an admin.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! That is horrible! Sorry to hear this @sunni How is the jewelry making going? I would love to see some of your latest work.





sunni said:


> aye i often wonder myself too hahahah



Watch it, Sunni. These two girls are just trying to befriend you only to later abuse and manipulate you. So catty. Don't fall for it again!


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how long does it take to get approved there?


My friends that have their card got it by paying a bogus doctor on-line $100-200 and they got it right away. I'm going to ask my PM doctor when I see him this month. I was bugging his PA back a few years ago and she got annoyed basically, so I stopped asking.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My friends that have their card got it by paying a bogus doctor on-line $100-200 and they got it right away. I'm going to ask my PM doctor when I see him this month. I was bugging his PA back a few years ago and she got annoyed basically, so I stopped asking.


They have doctors that specialize in powdery mildew? I believe it, that shit is a bitch.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The internet is such a fun place. So many people can't get past a 14yo mentally.


and probably a good share of them ARE 14 year olds!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> They have doctors that specialize in powdery mildew? I believe it, that shit is a bitch.


It is...Dr. Regalia to the rescue...But PM also stands for pain management, aka drug pushers.

Is the sun shining there?? I'm really wanting to get out for a bike ride! Tomorrow is even nicer looking too.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My friends that have their card got it by paying a bogus doctor on-line $100-200 and they got it right away. I'm going to ask my PM doctor when I see him this month. I was bugging his PA back a few years ago and she got annoyed basically, so I stopped asking.


I did mine online here, $35. Dr called and talked to me for a couple minutes. Bob's your uncle.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Watch it, Sunni. These two girls are just trying to befriend you only to later abuse and manipulate you. So catty. Don't fall for it again!


you laugh but people literally tried to destroy my life simply because they wanted to be catty.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> They have doctors that specialize in powdery mildew? I believe it, that shit is a bitch.


I read to try apple cider vinegar, 2 tsp-Qt of water. I found 2 of my clones have it, my fault for not putting a fan in with them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It is...Dr. Regalia to the rescue...But PM also stands for pain management, aka drug pushers.
> 
> Is the sun shining there?? I'm really wanting to get out for a bike ride! Tomorrow is even nicer looking too.


It is raining on and off today. But I rode my bike hard two out of the last 3 days, once with a buddy on Easter. I threw out my back again a few weeks ago, so I had no cardio that ride and my heart rate was crazy at first. It is interesting how fast your cardio fitness atrophies, and amazing how fast you can build it back up. No more injuries or illnesses in 2021! Fingers crossed...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> you laugh but people literally tried to destroy my life simply because they wanted to be catty.


I remember those incidents and a couple of the participants. Pretty crazy. You can have quite an effect on people.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I remember those incidents and a couple of the participants. Pretty crazy. You can have quite an effect on people.


shit its allmy fault haha


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice earthy breeze......no more cold crisp breeze off the snow. Still have a little snow in the yard but I'm thinking one more week till it's totally gone. 

Any day.......bugs! Please let em come out and let's have a hard freeze! Kill em all!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

On the way past Mojave today, I sighted the uniquely rare Rutanosaurus Rex.









__





Scaled Composites Stratolaunch - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2021)

@neosapien 

Are you on Golf Rival?



If I had known it was you...

I wouldn't have used my corked driver on the playoff closest to the pin.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> On the way past Mojave today, I sighted the uniquely rare Rutanosaurus Rex.
> 
> View attachment 4873428
> 
> ...


You should take Paulie and go for a leisurely drive around there then go pick up a Paulie patty at CJs


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @neosapien
> 
> Are you on Golf Rival?
> 
> ...


Wait, I thought you were my generation?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You should take Paulie and go for a leisurely drive around there then go pick up a Paulie patty at CJs


They did a visitor thing called Plane Crazy Saturdays. I plan to go once it’s safe to. I wonder what Paulie will think of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They did a visitor thing called Plane Crazy Saturdays. I plan to go once it’s safe to. I wonder what Paulie will think of it.


Depends on the food and that would be 4/21 for you. I'm older I need another week to percolate.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read to try apple cider vinegar, 2 tsp-Qt of water. I found 2 of my clones have it, my fault for not putting a fan in with them.


OH boy...if you are serious, throw them babies away. OR...I just saw a killer deal on Regalia too....LMS...Here you go, great deal and it ends in 36 hours









Marrone Bio Innovations Regalia CG Quart - advanced biofungicides Control Powdery Mildew


All natural biological plant extract to boost the plant defense mechanisms against certain fungal and bacterial diseases to improve overall plant health. Outstanding results controlling powdery mildew. Use as a dip for transplants and drench the root zone for root strength. Apply 2-6...




growgreenmi.com





I'd probably trash them anyways!!


I ordered one of these today....also on sale!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

The desert is having wind through tomorrow night, as the Department of de Fence (which took wind damage, requiring a repair that I did with available scrap wood) demonstrated. The other thing that sometimes goes along with it is lee-wave altostratus. The first three pics show a fine display from left to right, along azimuths SW, WNW and NNE. Extreme left of cloud featured in pic 2 shows some iridescent color.







Northeast cloud near sunset. Wave clouds like this are stationary. If you are patient andor really stoned you can watch the leading edge form and the trailing edge evaporate. Cool visual textures occur.



Some days but not today you get amazing underlit patterns in bright orange. Not much color today, and tomorrow should be windier.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, I thought you were my generation?


I'm just there doing undercover work. Lol.

You gotta love that pic though, from when I was the Naval attache in Havana during the Kennedy administration.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

Amazing scenery!


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Someone needs to make a beer slurpie.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone needs to make a beer slurpie.


I did once, not intentionally. It was awful. I’m lucky though that it didn’t impulse-stucco everything else in the freezer.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did once, not intentionally. It was awful. I’m lucky though that it didn’t impulse-stucco everything else in the freezer.


I have also, someone can figure out how to make a less volitile version.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have also, someone can figure out how to make a less volitile version.


Probably not the Japanese. They made a hydrogen-laced beer that added a special something to karaoke, allowing them to sing Bee Gees and Justin Bieber with authority. They are a nation of smokers however, and there must have been the occasional Hindenburp.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Apr 7, 2021)

Random Q; (and totally meaningless if the dude isn't on the site)

Did one of you RIU members just move to Northwestern Ontario bush life?

It seems there's another grower that moved into the community and our neighbor wants us to meet.

Your weed is nice and I like it alot.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The desert is having wind through tomorrow night, as the Department of de Fence (which took wind damage, requiring a repair that I did with available scrap wood) demonstrated. The other thing that sometimes goes along with it is lee-wave altostratus. The first three pics show a fine display from left to right, along azimuths SW, WNW and NNE. Extreme left of cloud featured in pic 2 shows some iridescent color.
> 
> View attachment 4873588
> 
> ...


But...pictures of the fence repair?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did once, not intentionally. It was awful. I’m lucky though that it didn’t impulse-stucco everything else in the freezer.


OMG beer slushies were my gateway drug


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Random Q; (and totally meaningless if the dude isn't on the site)
> 
> Did one of you RIU members just move to Northwestern Ontario bush life?
> 
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG beer slushies were my gateway drug


There's a character in one of Steinbecks books...I believe Cannery Row...named 'Doc'. Dude was always curious about a beer milkshake, and ordered one under the ruse of some absurd medical condition one day.


I've been curious about them ever since i read it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> There's a character in one of Steinbecks books...I believe Cannery Row...named 'Doc'. Dude was always curious about a beer milkshake, and ordered one under the ruse of some absurd medical condition one day.
> 
> 
> I've been curious about them ever since i read it.


You have the skills to do the research!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

I am thoroughly enjoying my new glass from @Metasynth I haven't decided if I like the enail or the quartz banger better yet. It was amazingly clean, all this mess is from me. One of my friends stop by today and they said it looked like I was doing crack.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> But...pictures of the fence repair?


I might have better bigger repair pics in a day or two, 50mph gusts are predicted.
And I need to get some deck screws, preferably with some weird-shaped driver hole like 5-pointed Torx. I intend to make the repairs ugly.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I might have better bigger repair pics in a day or two, 50mph gusts are predicted.
> And I need to get some deck screws, preferably with some weird-shaped driver hole like 5-pointed Torx. I intend to make the repairs ugly.


The square drive screws are hip.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Beat me by that much!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The square drive screws are hip.


I got those. But they’d be an easy dismantle. This fence is an easy decade past its reasonable life, and the posts and crossmembers are spongy with age. So I will help maintain the fence, but am looking for elegant modes of passive aggression to assist the owner(s) in sharing my conclusion. I mean, the gate latch was held on with drywall screws. I sank some two-inch #12s in there; that oughtta hold.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll be here all week.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I got those. But they’d be an easy dismantle. This fence is an easy decade past it’s reasonable life, and the posts and crossmembers are spongy with age. So I will help maintain the fence, but am looking for elegant modes of passive aggression to assist the owner(s) in sharing my conclusion. I mean, the gate latch was held on with drywall screws. I sank some two-inch #12s in there; that oughtta hold.


I was ready to rebuild a gate, but just got the boy to help prop it up and sink the hinge screws into some meaty wood.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was ready to rebuild a gate, but just got the boy to help prop it up and sink the hinge screws into some meaty wood.


I miss meaty wood.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was ready to rebuild a gate, but just got the boy to help prop it up and sink the hinge screws into some meaty wood.


I did the same thing with a shed door this past fall. Quick and easy!


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Quick and easy!


That's me.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying my new glass from @Metasynth I haven't decided if I like the enail or the quartz banger better yet. It was amazingly clean, all this mess is from me. One of my friends stop by today and they said it looked like I was doing crack.View attachment 4873626


Ooh that drop down! I’d rock the e nail with the drop down...that’s a sick setup


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ooh that drop down! I’d rock the e nail with the drop down...that’s a sick setup


yes....yes


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I miss meaty wood.


That's hard to swallow.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

KiwiDom said:


> Any of you wanna trade nudes for seeds? I'm 6 ft, hairy as fuck, I weigh 120kg, and i regularly pull clumps of hairy fluff out of my asshole and bellybutton which can be denser than the best buds any of you pussys ever grew


sure, I do...what kind of seeds you have?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2021)

KiwiDom said:


> Any of you wanna trade nudes for seeds? I'm 6 ft, hairy as fuck, I weigh 120kg, and my i regularly pull clumps of hairy fluff out of my asshole and bellybutton which can be denser than the best buds any of you pussys ever grew


I mean, I’ll happily rate your penis with heterosexual impartiality. I don’t need anything in return, just send those nudes, buddy.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2021)

KiwiDom said:


> I'm not showing you my cock unless you show me yours. I'm heterosexual, but I'll still swallow a load if it makes you smile


I mean, $20 is $20


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 7, 2021)

KiwiDom said:


> Any of you wanna trade nudes for seeds? I'm 6 ft, hairy as fuck, I weigh 120kg, and i regularly pull clumps of hairy fluff out of my asshole and bellybutton which can be denser than the best buds any of you pussys ever grew


I know a guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone needs to make a beer slurpie.


I haven't had one of those in weeks!


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> sure, I do...what kind of seeds you have?





Metasynth said:


> I mean, $20 is $20


damn i coulda had my fun with that clown in the TNT! ah well ran off is ran off





None of you Pussys can grow weed as well as i can. Sorry.


Sorry but your all a pack of amateur growers and you may as well give up cos the gift to weed, myself, is here, and my plants are utter perfection compared to all your weak buds. Dont ask me any questions. I'm not telling you how I grow. You can just remain shit and enjoy your shit weed. All the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2021)

*Yom HaShoah (Holocaust Memorial Day) for Hebrew Year 5781 began on Wednesday, 7 April 2021 and ends at nightfall on Thursday, 8 April 2021.*​
_"Yom HaZikaron laShoah ve-laG'vurah (יום הזיכרון לשואה ולגבורה; "Holocaust and Heroism Remembrance Day"), known colloquially in Israel and abroad as Yom HaShoah (יום השואה) and in English as Holocaust Remembrance Day, or Holocaust Day, is observed as Israel's day of commemoration for the approximately six million Jews and five million others who perished in the Holocaust as a result of the actions carried out by Nazi Germany and its accessories, and for the Jewish resistance in that period. In Israel, it is a national memorial day and public holiday. It was inaugurated on 1953, anchored by a law signed by the Prime Minister of Israel David Ben-Gurion and the President of Israel Yitzhak Ben-Zvi. It is held on the 27th of Nisan (April/May), unless the 27th would be adjacent to Shabbat, in which case the date is shifted by a day." Many observances fall on 27 January, the anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz concentration camp in 1945, while other countries selected separate dates, often to mark anniversaries of national events during the Holocaust. Holocaust Remembrance Days often include efforts to combat hatred and antisemitism. In Israel the date relates both to the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising which began 13 days earlier, and to the Israeli Independence Day which is eight days later._


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2021)

OK, oil makers, I'm seeking advice. I have the vacuum chiller coming, and need the next piece...a rotovac. I don't plan on using this thing all the time...Just to make oil for personal use, and maybe a few lucky friends...100 carts a month should do me,  and I have read with anything more than a 2l system I would need a real chiller. So I am thinking this. What do you think?....It looks like it should handle a 2L flask. It's a manual lift and that's ok...One less thing to break!









2L Rotary Evaporator Vacuum Evaporation Lab Eqpt Water Baths Double Glass Coil | eBay


This rotary evaporator is mainly used for the concentration, crystallization, drying, separation and solvent recovery of the pharmaceutical, chemical and biological pharmaceutical industries. Apply premium stainless steel, imported electronic devices and high temperature resistant glass, durable...



www.ebay.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, oil makers, I'm seeking advice. I have the vacuum chiller coming, and need the next piece...a rotovac. I don't plan on using this thing all the time...Just to make oil for personal use, and maybe a few lucky friends...100 carts a month should do me,  and I have read with anything more than a 2l system I would need a real chiller. So I am thinking this. What do you think?....It looks like it should handle a 2L flask. It's a manual lift and that's ok...One less thing to break!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Fadedawg @cannabineer


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, oil makers, I'm seeking advice. I have the vacuum chiller coming, and need the next piece...a rotovac. I don't plan on using this thing all the time...Just to make oil for personal use, and maybe a few lucky friends...100 carts a month should do me,  and I have read with anything more than a 2l system I would need a real chiller. So I am thinking this. What do you think?....It looks like it should handle a 2L flask. It's a manual lift and that's ok...One less thing to break!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it works, it should be great. I was gonna suggest getting a used name-brand Büchi, but I doubt it would be any more reliable. If the warranty is solid and the company has good reviews regarding returns, go for it.

also -
Make sure replacement seals are available and cheap. Even with the Swiss stuff I had to go through several seals before finding one that lasted more than a dozen runs. The seals are the big wear item.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone needs to make a beer slurpie.


Which one do you suggest?


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Which one do you suggest?


Both.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Which one do you suggest?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If it works, it should be great. I was gonna suggest getting a used name-brand Büchi, but I doubt it would be any more reliable. If the warranty is solid and the company has good reviews regarding returns, go for it.
> 
> also -
> Make sure replacement seals are available and cheap. Even with the Swiss stuff I had to go through several seals before finding one that lasted more than a dozen runs. The seals are the big wear item.


Thank you! Good point, I will ask. Must be one of the big companies in China is pumping this model out and it's being sold under a bunch of names, ranging from $550 to double that...But I could not find a review on it anywhere. 

There's a 5L version that does have a YouTube video and they said it was holding up great under daily use in a lab, for over a year. I think about $900 was the lowest price I found on the 5L...But it is nicer! plus I would have to buy glass for the 2L model that will be at least $35 (for the 2L flask) putting me at $600. I guess I'd be buying the flask 2l flask either way!

There are a bunch of used higher end models available, most without glass. My thought was the cheap one will get me started and if it works out, I can upgrade in time, and maybe have some glass leftover.

Here's the 5L model


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thank you! Good point, I will ask. Must be one of the big companies in China is pumping this model out and it's being sold under a bunch of names, ranging from $550 to double that...But I could not find a review on it anywhere.
> 
> There's a 5L version that does have a YouTube video and they said it was holding up great under daily use in a lab, for over a year. I think about $900 was the lowest price I found on the 5L...But it is nicer! plus I would have to buy glass for the 2L model that will be at least $35 (for the 2L flask) putting me at $600. I guess I'd be buying the flask 2l flask either way!
> 
> ...


These things are large heavy beasts. I would not start with a larger one until you’ve determined that you (after becoming familiar with the 2-liter one)

-really could use one
-have the space for it.
Jmo.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2021)

_"*Today is National Former Prisoner of War Recognition Day* and is different and separate from National POW/MIA Recognition Day. It was officially designated by Congress in 1988, Public Law 100-269 [Sen J Res 253 100th Congress]. as a Presidentially-proclaimed observance and commemorates the April 9, 1942 surrender of approximately 10,000 United States military personnel and 65,000 Filipino soldiers on the Bataan Peninsula in the Philippines by Major General Edward P. King to the invading Imperial Japanese Army headed by General Masaharu Homma. Bataan was the largest mass surrender in United States military history. The surrender was followed immediately by the infamous Bataan Death March. Although this remembrance day is for all who were POWs, it is most associated with those who were POWs of Imperial Japan during WWII. The Philippine nation marks "Araw ng Kagitingan" (Day of Valor) on April 9 of every year to highlight the valor and heroism of the Filipino and American soldiers who fought in the Philippines during World War II."_

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2021)

Prince Philip, Husband of Queen Elizabeth II, Is Dead at 99 (Published 2021)


The Duke of Edinburgh, who married the future queen in 1947, brought the monarchy into the 20th century, but his occasional tactless comments hurt his image.




www.nytimes.com





​


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Prince Philip, Husband of Queen Elizabeth II, Is Dead at 99 (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The Duke of Edinburgh, who married the future queen in 1947, brought the monarchy into the 20th century, but his occasional tactless comments hurt his image.
> ...


RIP Prince Philip


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2021)

I remember going to Corregidor Island as a kid in the 60's, we also drove a portion of the death march route - small white crosses everywhere.
It was very solemn.


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 9, 2021)

Got heaps done today & even managed to knock-off early.


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> @Fadedawg @cannabineer


Alas, they provide no tech sheets or brand name, so I will be speaking in generalities about the differences between cheap and top of the line rotovapes.

First is glass wear. The expensive stuff is typically thicker and has been fully solution annealed after forming, to eliminate residual stresses. The thin residual stressed stuff works, it is just more fragile. Are replacement parts readily available? 

Fit and finish of the tapered seals may not be as precise on cheaper units but not typically a major problem. Make sure they use standard tapers. 

The rotary union seal is a high wear item and the principle limitation on the vacuum level you are able to obtain. Are those parts available? 

The motor and gears rotating the flask are the next wear item. 

Check the voltage and make sure it is 120VAC, vis a vis the 220VAC currently used in China. 

The better rotovapes use PID heat controllers vis a vis simple thermostat. 

I suggest contacting the seller and getting more information about the specifications.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

Fadedawg said:


> Alas, they provide no tech sheets or brand name, so I will be speaking in generalities about the differences between cheap and top of the line rotovapes.
> 
> First is glass wear. The expensive stuff is typically thicker and has been fully solution annealed after forming, to eliminate residual stresses. The thin residual stressed stuff works, it is just more fragile. Are replacement parts readily available?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have contacted a few. I'm guessing the rotary union seal is not available.

The brand is Taishi but can't find anything about They are 110 volt though, decent glass from what i have read. 

Thing is a USED or reconditioned Bucci is like $2600 for a comparable model, with a 30 day warranty.

We'll see if I get any response from my inquiries with the Ebayers!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

@Fadedawg @cannabineer @Aeroknow 

So I'm gonna get one. If it lasts a year I'll be happy, and if it's a POS I'll return it within 30 days. Quite a few have been sold with positive reviews, and I didn't find any negative reviews. Many commented they were surprised at the quality of the glass. 

I have some free time the next 6 weeks then I get busy for June so I'd like to experiment.

I'm wondering what other equipment I might need for making cart oil / dewaxing? ( I need to get back to reading my lab book)

I'm wondering if i should also get a basic distillation set like I was looking at before...and if I'll need a heated magnetic stirrer setup? 

Again, this is for personal use so I can't spend a ton of money getting started...Plus there's the major factor that I have zero lab experience and it could be a total failure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> They have doctors that specialize in powdery mildew? I believe it, that shit is a bitch.


Did you know that there are different types of powdery mildew? Some like high RH and some like it dry. 
Personally, I think the dry type of PM is worse. Spreads like wildfire in the wind...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @Fadedawg @cannabineer @Aeroknow
> 
> So I'm gonna get one. If it lasts a year I'll be happy, and if it's a POS I'll return it within 30 days. Quite a few have been sold with positive reviews, and I didn't find any negative reviews. Many commented they were surprised at the quality of the glass.
> 
> ...


Keep a dozen seals on hand.

As for dewaxing, there are two basic techniques that I know.
One uses hydrocarbon solvent and cold (dry-ice cold) to crash the wax out on the sides of a glass column. I imagine that a cold box could be improvised from styrofoam and scrap lumber.
I do it using alcohol solvents, which dissolve the wax poorly when cool. For that I use a fritted filter (medium porosity) and Erlenmeyers with ground glass joints. I wash the alcohol away with water in a separatory funnel; the goodies stay in the hexane layer.

The Rotavap will probably serve as a better basic distillation setup than the kits you showed me some time back, if we’re talking volatile solvent recovery.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Keep a dozen deals on hand.
> 
> As for dewaxing, there are two basic techniques that I know.
> One uses hydrocarbon solvent and cold (dry-ice cold) to crash the wax out on the sides of a glass column. I imagine that a cold box could be improvised from styrofoam and scrap lumber.
> ...


I think I need to rent to a stoner chem major...this sounds complicated as hell...but it's probably possibly learnable by me.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

I did find this


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2021)

Okay, I’ve been seeing you guys talk about this rotovap for a while. Is it just a fancy device to reclaim solvent? Please, enlighten me.

From what I gather, you put your solvent solution in the flask that goes into the water bath, and the solvent evaporates off and is reclaimed down the line by way of refrigeration or cooling it some other method.

yes? Or do I have it completely wrong...


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

Just checked my new batch of clones on day 8. I am ever indebted to @Aeroknow for getting me straight on making clones!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Okay, I’ve been seeing you guys talk about this rotovap for a while. Is it just a fancy device to reclaim solvent? Please, enlighten me.
> 
> From what I gather, you put your solvent solution in the flask that goes into the water bath, and the solvent evaporates off and is reclaimed down the line by way of refrigeration or cooling it some other method.
> 
> yes? Or do I have it completely wrong...


You have it right! The benefits are it recliams your alcohol, or most of it, and it does it quickly and efficiently when operating correctly. There are companies that make other devices like this popular one https://www.extractcraft.com/shop/source-turbo but it didn't impress me and I believe a rotovap is a better tool....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm learning a lot about weed from squishing it on a press too, for sure. Last night I pressed some Mass Medical Putang...Which I hate but it smells good so I figured, why not. Well after squishing it I see why I hate it. It has very little oil in it. Out of 7 grams I got about 3 dabs, instead of the gram plus I do from "good" strains. Shows what marketing can do...Never have I paid more for seeds than I did for those Putang seeds...pure trash IMHO!

The 818 Headband strain that comes back so nice...I assume is loaded with waxes, just from the way it looks / comes back. Another one, RunAwayBride, was so sticky I wanted to throw it away as it was impossible to collect! But it is super fun seeing the differences, and I'm about ready to try experimenting with decarbing some and trying it in a CCell cart. 

All in the quest for decent non poisonous carts, lol. I guess everyone needs a hobby, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Okay, I’ve been seeing you guys talk about this rotovap for a while. Is it just a fancy device to reclaim solvent? Please, enlighten me.
> 
> From what I gather, you put your solvent solution in the flask that goes into the water bath, and the solvent evaporates off and is reclaimed down the line by way of refrigeration or cooling it some other method.
> 
> yes? Or do I have it completely wrong...


Spinning the flask considerably speeds up solvent evaporation. Being able to condense the solvent for possible reuse is a bonus.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thanks, I have contacted a few. I'm guessing the rotary union seal is not available.
> 
> The brand is Taishi but can't find anything about They are 110 volt though, decent glass from what i have read.
> 
> ...


If the rotary union seal is not readily available, that is something I’d consider a dealbreaker. A rotavap with a bad seal is near useless.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If the rotary union seal is not readily available, that is something I’d consider a dealbreaker. A rotavap with a bad seal is near useless.


I guess the way I am looking at it, for the price if I get a year out if it I am happy. It has a 1 year warranty. Plus I take care of things, and can probably match up a seal if need be.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

I see Harbor Freight has 20 ton presses on sale right now for $155 Great deal!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess the way I am looking at it, for the price if I get a year out if it I am happy. It has a 1 year warranty. Plus I take care of things, and can probably match up a seal if need be.


We used to buy the Büchi seals a dozen at a time. (At $40 a seal.) Two or three of that dozen were good. The only way to find out was to mount and run a seal. The bad ones lasted a day or two, sometimes a week. A good one would wear in and then go for maybe half a year.
I never figured out why the seals were like that.
Unless things have changed a lot (and that’s plausible) I’d say you have a 2:3 chance of having a seal that would last a handful of runs. That’s why I’m emphasizing seal availability.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> We used to buy the Büchi seals a dozen at a time. (At $40 a seal.) Two or three of that dozen were good. The only way to find out was to mount and run a seal. The bad ones lasted a day or two, sometimes a week. A good one would wear in and then go for maybe half a year.
> I never figured out why the seals were like that.
> Unless things have changed a lot (and that’s plausible) I’d say you have a 2:3 chance of having a seal that would last a handful of runs. That’s why I’m emphasizing seal availability.


I appreciate your explanation, because I know very little of these things, and I very much respect your knowledge and opinions. I didn't realize the seals had such issues!! And that explains why they all advertise "good seals". 

I was just doing a little research on rotary union seals and I see they are very expensive! Damn, I sure hope they have improved them!

It's Friday afternoon..I was going to order today, but might as well wait til I (see if I ) get some answers from the sellers. They must be able to get parts, as they all advertise they can, but no one advertises any individual parts for these. The one thing that gives me hope Is I have not seen one negative review on the model I am looking at and it appears many have been sold. 

I have looked and been watching some used Bucci's and other quality models but they almost always come without glass, and at best a 30 day warranty, but EBay is loaded with them ranging from a few hundred dollars to big money.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

This person sells reconditioned Buchi's for $2400 with a 30 day warranty! Seems high to me but decent. 









Buchi R114 Rotovap complete | eBay


Buchi Rotavapor Model R-114. Raise and lower system manually using quick lift. Complete with your choice of a 45 Degree water condenser, or Dry Ice Acetone Setup. 1000 Taylors Lane, Unit 3.



www.ebay.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2021)

Mmmm the mint is popping up......maybe a mint mead....haven't done that in a while


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2021)

I bought a 3-pack of “Super Permanent” sharpies yesterday.

hmm... what’s next?
Ultra Super Extra Permanent???


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)

hey can anyone help me with a facepalm gif.....hehe

i know i know...tyler gonna hate me.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey can anyone help me with a facepalm gif.....hehe
> 
> i know i know...tyler gonna hate me.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmm the mint is popping up......maybe a mint mead....haven't done that in a while


mojitos


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Okay, I’ve been seeing you guys talk about this rotovap for a while. Is it just a fancy device to reclaim solvent? Please, enlighten me.
> 
> From what I gather, you put your solvent solution in the flask that goes into the water bath, and the solvent evaporates off and is reclaimed down the line by way of refrigeration or cooling it some other method.
> 
> yes? Or do I have it completely wrong...


Here's a good description I just read that really explains the rotovac 's key benefits...

The main purpose of a rotary evaporator is to increase the rate of evaporation of a solvent. It does this via three methods:


The vacuum decreases the pressure in the system, lowering the boiling temperature of the solvent.
The rotation increases the surface area of the solvent.
The water bath heats the solvent.
In order to its job efficiently, a rotary evaporator system typically comprises the following main components:


Rotary evaporator and glassware
Chiller or other source of coolant
Vacuum pump
Vacuum controller or regulator
Tubing to connect the parts
source - https://rotovaps.net/blogs/blog/rotary-evaporator-system-components


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP DMX


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> I am the rage yet I am also what Jordan Peterson classifies as the agreeable type.
> A bubble always a pop away from going out. Can be tiring.
> 
> Hit a nice bipolar high for a change (those who have it will tell you how good it feels).
> ...


Have the monster inside, don't let it out, well now and then hahah


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 9, 2021)

ANC said:


>


A photo of a man in white socks and it's gets worse haha.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it weird that someone whom just joined the forum a half hour ago, hasn't posted a thing and suddenly decides to "follow" me?
> WTF, we haven't even been properly introduced much less shared one of Indacouch's famous bratwurst dogs has taken a liking to me?
> 
> Is it the pony tail - Or something more sinister?
> ...


Love mate he Loved you on sight.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 9, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Have the monster inside, don't let it out, well now and then hahah


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2021)

Earlier today, some wonderful wispy cirrus clouds, including something I haven’t seen or noticed before - double grain, crossed as if woven.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Have the monster inside, don't let it out, well now and then hahah


My monster has always been out. He's a giant. Once in a while, for no good reason, he will peak through my windows at night. Yikes! . I hate when he comes around. Very scary.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Earlier today, some wonderful wispy cirrus clouds, including something I haven’t seen or noticed before - double grain, crossed as if woven.
> 
> View attachment 4875143
> 
> View attachment 4875144


That's a mesmerizing photo that would be great to print and frame! I've been staring at it for several minutes!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's a mesmerizing photo that would be great to print and frame! I've been staring at it for several minutes!!


Stoner... 

I do it too.....the clouds are beautiful 

Did ya notice the dragon....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Earlier today, some wonderful wispy cirrus clouds, including something I haven’t seen or noticed before - double grain, crossed as if woven.
> 
> View attachment 4875143
> 
> View attachment 4875144


Talk about upper winds...beauty


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a 3-pack of “Super Permanent” sharpies yesterday.
> View attachment 4874838
> hmm... what’s next?
> Ultra Super Extra Permanent???


In the greenhouse, pencil outlasts permanent marker on plastic plant tags


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think I need to rent to a stoner chem major...this sounds complicated as hell...but it's probably possibly learnable by me.





manfredo said:


> @Fadedawg @cannabineer @Aeroknow
> 
> So I'm gonna get one. If it lasts a year I'll be happy, and if it's a POS I'll return it within 30 days. Quite a few have been sold with positive reviews, and I didn't find any negative reviews. Many commented they were surprised at the quality of the glass.
> 
> ...


I suggest a Buchner funnel and vacuum flask for dewaxing. What are you using for a vacuum pump?


----------



## Millo (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey, don't know where to post this so this seems like the right place.

Do you live in Europe?
Do you order from Zamnesia dot com?
I have a voucher code for 3 Runtz fem seeds that I won't use before the expiration date. Would be a shame for it to go to waste. Let me know.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 10, 2021)

Fadedawg said:


> I suggest a Buchner funnel and vacuum flask for dewaxing. What are you using for a vacuum pump?


One of these. Sufficient with a 1-2L Rotovap do you think?

Yes I do need to buy a Buchner funnel and vacuum flask for dewaxing. I have only made distillate once to date and I used a home made filter setup in a cooler with dry ice that actually worked Ok. I also own a small home made chiller that was used for a aero setup I could use too. But I'm looking at smaller batches on occasion is all, not daily / weekly use.




NO response from any of the EBay sellers I contacted as to parts /seals availability for the Chinese $550 model rotovaps.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2021)

YAY! My milkweed plants are sprouting, I wasn't sure they were still alive. I have to find a permanent home for them now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> YAY! My milkweed plants are sprouting, I wasn't sure they were still alive. I have to find a permanent home for them now.


TY. I have a pod stratifying in my sunglasses holder in the car still. Need to get on that ASAP.. TY again. Oldtimers. Grr.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 10, 2021)

I got one of my raised beds planted, with 2 types of lettuce and peas. Looks like perfect timing as there is rain in the forecast the next several days. But that is enough planting for one day.

Got my new regy sticker and plates on the car...And now I can either work or play. I could service my riding mower....or I could go for a bike ride...or a nap sounds great too!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got one of my raised beds planted, with 2 types of lettuce and peas. Looks like perfect timing as there is rain in the forecast the next several days. But that is enough planting for one day.
> 
> Got my new regy sticker and plates on the car...And now I can either work or play. I could service my riding mower....or I could go for a bike ride...or a nap sounds great too!


Or an other dab or 2 ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or an other dab or 2 ha ha ha


DAB A DAB A WOO HOO!

Happy Saturday to all. T storms here and getting cold. Need the rain. 

Humor on.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2021)

Sour Patch Kids and coffee are a fucking terrible combination.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2021)

I have no dabs but I can roll it up ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Sour Patch Kids and coffee are a fucking terrible combination.


You stoner


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You stoner


I think it's coagulating in my mouth. 






































That's what she said.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I have no dabs but I can roll it up ha ha ha ha ha View attachment 4875805


I have a few. Most likely my last. Found hash hershey bars more to my liking. Less work, mess and fight getting in the nail. LOL. 

And I spent $600 dollars for a 35 second hash press. 2 pots of water and a heavy pizza would do the same job. GRRR! Yard sale in future. Imagine the questions I get putting that and accessories on a table. Strict C.R.C. the predominant dwellers in my area. 

Hell it might be fun. I'll run the go pro and cctv if I do. LOL. 

Smoke on. Humor when breathing comfortably.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I think it's coagulating in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would ever make you think that was a good idea tell me please what are you smoking so I can look it up


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Or an other dab or 2 ha ha ha


That reminds me I'm pre-emptively adding @manfredo to peeps I will not take a dab from.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Sour Patch Kids and coffee are a fucking terrible combination.





neosapien said:


> I think it's coagulating in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't eat undercooked egg white blech.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I can't eat undercooked egg white blech.


Stay away from my runny yolks. Thems fightin' things.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Stay away from my runny yolks. Thems fightin' things.


I'm good with yolks it is the ........... Ohhhhh I see


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good with yolks it is the ........... Ohhhhh I see


Hello and warmest wishes. I shall take my leave having completed my desire. 

Humor always.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good with yolks it is the ........... Ohhhhh I see


I like runny yolks, but the egg white thing ...
I will risk setting the yolks in order to make real sure I have no uncooked whites.

I err on the side of coagulation.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2021)

Hot Damn I’ve been running so good last month or two dancing near but not going over the edible line .

NOT TODAY ,I’m gripping & gotta ride out this storm .


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Hot Damn I’ve been running so good last month or two dancing near but not going over the edible line .
> 
> NOT TODAY ,I’m gripping & gotta ride out this storm .


Benadryl


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2021)

Good looking out teammate !!! I’m all good . Storm has past but it was touch & go there for a min. or 2 

edit: errr, passing ,fuck sakes .


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like runny yolks, but the egg white thing ...
> I will risk setting the yolks in order to make real sure I have no uncooked whites.
> 
> I err on the side of coagulation.


Scrambled for me.






I will eat eggs over easy but the whites must be cooked through and I do not like lace around the edge.


This is snot a kitchen tool I would use.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Scrambled for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I simply love that shit-talking egg gif.

That pitcher is just a little too real.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I simply love that shit-talking egg gif.
> 
> *That pitcher is just a little too real.*


It's an egg separator  very realistic, I've seen a number of toddlers look exactly like that.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2021)

NASCAR is doing a doubleheader today, I have an excuse to sit on my ass all day, probably won't happen though. Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

It's supposed to rain here for like the next week, which is ok...Maybe I can get some indoor stuff done. 

And I got one of my raised gardens planted yesterday...perfect timing!

I'm going for bacon & eggs, despite the egg separator image  A few dabs while the pan is heating perhaps 

I fell asleep in my recliner til 3 am and woke up in pain from the position...laptop still open to rotovacs


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

@cannabineer 

Look what I found!









BUCHI RE-111 Rotavapor W/ 461 Water Bath | REUZEit


BUCHI RE-111 Rotavapor W/ 461 Water Bath Laboratory Here is a BUCHI RE-111 Rotavapor W/ 461 Water Bath Laboratory for sale. The Buchi RE-111 rotary evaporator is ideal for distilling volumes from 50ml to 3L or more. Vertical set-up. Speed range is 0-220RPM. Includes used B481 bath, condenser...




usportal.reuzeit.com


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> ...


Not such a find...Didn't realize what a dinosaur it is. Comparable is 5k new today.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not such a find...Didn't realize what a dinosaur it is. Comparable is 5k new today.


I used that in my postdoc years. Solid unit, no electronics to go south on you.
I like it more than the fuller-featured ones we used in industry.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I used that in my postdoc years. Solid unit, no electronics to go south on you.
> I like it more than the fuller-featured ones we used in industry.


I kind of like this company, from what I can see of it. They have several used Buchi's for sale ranging from $175 up to $1000, and above. And I mean it says something that these Buchi's are 30 years old and many still work. 

Seal prices are all over the place, from $10 to $100, depending on the model and availability, etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I kind of like this company, from what I can see of it. They have several used Buchi's for sale ranging from $175 up to $1000, and above. And I mean it says something that these Buchi's are 30 years old and many still work.
> 
> Seal prices are all over the place, from $10 to $100, depending on the model and availability, etc.


Are those all Büchi brand, or some other brands too? I would be very tempted to try the $10 ones so long as they fit the unit. Name-brand seals were an expensive gamble, so a cheaper gamble appeals to me.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

So after contacting at least 4-5 companies that sell these cheap 2l rotovaps, (2 different styles i might add). I finally got a response, not from a seller, but a customer, regarding a replacement seal. 

*"I didn't get an extra one. I bought this around a year ago and it no longer holds a vacuum. I don't know what to do. I've checked all of my connections and nothing is broke. If anyone sees this comment and has any advice, I would appreciate it."*



cannabineer said:


> Are those all Büchi brand, or some other brands too? I would be very tempted to try the $10 ones so long as they fit the unit. Name-brand seals were an expensive gamble, so a cheaper gamble appeals to me.


No the $10 were off brand, and the model also has a lot to do with it...some are pretty simple looking and others more complex.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I simply love that shit-talking egg gif.
> 
> That pitcher is just a little too real.


Im a poached eggs kinda guy but I’ve been known to boil and scramble from time to time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm so stoked right now


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm so stoked right nowView attachment 4876721


 Could be a tastey one!! I have a GG4 cross I like a lot, called Dracarys...I was vaping some earlier tonight!! Yum!

OK, I said I;d be in bed by 10:30, and It's 11;35


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Could be a tastey one!! I have a GG4 cross I like a lot, called Dracarys...I was vaping some earlier tonight!! Yum!
> 
> OK, I said I;d be in bed by 10:30, and It's 11;35


It's10:30 somewhere


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

Just got done with putting front hubs on the kids car man I need to smoke a bowl are you ready to smoke ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

ok ok I've smoked one or two and this


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

Happy Monday...Looks like a wet week coming our way.

Maybe I can get some inside chores done...and I was thinking it's strange I haven't heard back from my accountant yet.

Or I could just as easily go back to bed for another hour.

Glad I'm not sick from covid shot #2...Just a sore arm again, so far anyways!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2021)

Got my 2nd Pfizer today as well as the VA wanted a UA. Personally I don't GAF what they find, not like they're giving me anything that they can take away if I pop positive.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got my 2nd Pfizer today as well as the VA wanted a UA. Personally I don't GAF what they find, not like they're giving me anything that they can take away if I pop positive.


I had some Dr threaten to "report me" if I didn't allow a procedure he wanted to do.  I told him to report that I fired him also.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2021)

I was a poster child for almost 25 years & now I'm not under contract to them for a damn thing.
I want what I earned (and respectfully mind you) and I have the right to decline anything I don't want.


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2021)

Lesbians Touch Penis For The First Time!





Gay Men Touch Vagina For The First Time!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Gay Men Touch Vagina For The First Time!


for a gay chick Stevie Boebi seemed pretty comfortable with that whole situation.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2021)

I'd like to know what the secret sauce algorithm is for these credit bureaus scores.

This is on the same report in 2 different sections.




I run almost everything through cash back credit cards these days.

I got a nasty little note like the above a month ago that I 'wasn't using credit cards' with a red arrow down.

So I let $20 - $30 show up on 4 different credit cards by not zeroing out the balances at the end of the billing periods. You just can't please these computer programs.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 12, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd like to know what the secret sauce algorithm is for these credit bureaus scores.
> 
> This is on the same report in 2 different sections.
> 
> ...


You can only build credit with debt. It's fucked up lol. I was doing the same thing. Buying shit then paying it right off. Now I let it build a few hundred then pay it. As long as you keep 75 percent payed off it'll keep the computer happy and give you a great standing with your banks. It's bullshit you have to use it. "Have debt or be broke"


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> for a gay chick Stevie Boebi seemed pretty comfortable with that whole situation.


What are my chances to get a freebie by telling the next lesbian I meet, in person, I'm gay
can i touch you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> What are my chances to get a freebie by telling the next lesbian I meet, in person, I'm gay
> can i touch you?



Apparently they're pretty good... you gotta play it cool and act like this tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

Good bye for now.....see you soon.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

Going to have to turn on the AC soon.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

Finally got my new truck! It is fast as heck too! And electric, did I mention ? Tesla doesn't have anything on me? LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Going to have to turn on the AC soon.
> View attachment 4877231


we were there these last five daysin the 90's i mean, starting tomorrow we go down in the 70's again....woohoo....get to shut the AC's off for a while


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Finally got my new truck! It is fast as heck too! And electric, did I mention ? Tesla doesn't have anything on me? LOLView attachment 4877233


Sweet.

Does it have Armour Glass?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good bye for now.....see you soon.....
> View attachment 4877225


Miss you....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Does it have Armour Glass?


 Did you notice how green my grass is...It looked like @DarkWeb 's color lawn a week or 2 ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did you notice how green my grass is...It looked like @DarkWeb 's color lawn a week or 2 ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Finally got my new truck! It is fast as heck too! And electric, did I mention ? Tesla doesn't have anything on me? LOLView attachment 4877233


It took me a third look to confirm that it isn’t called Shart.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently they're pretty good... you gotta play it cool and act like this tho.
> 
> View attachment 4877216


I suppose licking your hand after would be a dead giveaway?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It took me a third look to confirm that it isn’t a Shart.


Always check the name on the underwear band.....It might not be yours......


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It took me a third look to confirm that it isn’t called Shart.


It came from WalMart so it probably should be called that!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Always check the name on the underwear band.....It might not be yours......


Sage advice.
However the last time I did that, the guy wearing them was not entirely sporting about it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 12, 2021)

We are in the cool kids club


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I tried my main apartment window AC today, the fan won't even move as the bearings are totally shot. I always buy the 5 year extended in-home warranty from Sears because these window ACs don't ever last more than 2 years, this is the third time in 5 years they've had to replace the fan motor. I don't see how they can afford to have a repair guy come out to fix shit, that cost is WAY more than the cost of the entire unit. Lowes' warranty made more sense, if it breaks in the 3 year time frame, they just give you a new one. Of course, I like Sears way better, as I don't have to haul heavy AC units around myself. At least another of my AC units isn't ending up in the ocean, so I guess that's good.


Holy shit! Look what this weekend's AC repair would have come to if not for the warranty I purchased! WELL OVER A $600 REPAIR FOR A $400 AC!!! And this is the third major repair in 5 years. Not bad for a $80 warranty


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2021)

First good sunset wave cloud of the season.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 12, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4877338
> 
> We are in the cool kids club


Isn't it ironic several states are jumping on the bandwagon now that they need money after (during) Covid ! Well at least maybe something good will come of Covid then I suppose.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Isn't it ironic several states are jumping on the bandwagon now that they need money after (during) Covid ! Well at least maybe something good will come of Covid then I suppose.


Now if we could just convince them to de-schedule at the Fed. level, this insane fiction could end.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now if we could just convince them to de-schedule at the Fed. level, this insane fiction could end.


Chuck says he is going to push for that, even if Biden is against it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Chuck says he is going to push for that, even if Biden is against it.


Yeah I'd really like to believe that


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You can only build credit with debt. It's fucked up lol. I was doing the same thing. Buying shit then paying it right off. Now I let it build a few hundred then pay it. As long as you keep 75 percent payed off it'll keep the computer happy and give you a great standing with your banks. It's bullshit you have to use it. "Have debt or be broke"


My buddy worked for VISA. You know what they call folks who pay their CC balances each month? Deadbeats.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2021)

Anybody have/going to get Starlink?


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Anybody have/going to get Starlink?


My area is covered well by 5G and cable.

At $499 for the dish and $99 a month the fees for starlink are high but if you have few choices then it is an option.

*What is the Starlink beta?*
Starlink satellite internet service is currently undergoing a public beta—which SpaceX calls a “Better than Nothing Beta” as a reminder that service is still in its infancy. The Starlink beta users are told to expect periodic outages since the satellite constellation is not built out fully.









When Will Starlink Internet Be Available? | SatelliteInternet.com


Starlink may not be available for everyone in the US yet, but you can get on the waitlist by placing a $99–$499 deposit.




www.satelliteinternet.com


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2021)

I got fibre a few weeks ago. went from 230k to 25mb


----------



## manfredo (Apr 13, 2021)

Well perhaps by the end of the day I'll be the owner of a Buchi Re-111 Rotavapor with a w461 water bath and a diagonal condenser. I found out the vapor duct seals are now up to $142 @cannabineer so hopefully they have improved the quality of them! And thanks again for saving me from a $600 mistake!!

https://www.fishersci.com/shop/products/buchi-vacuum-seal-rotary-evaporators-2/05402986?ef_id=Cj0KCQjwgtWDBhDZARIsADEKwgNSM0UxSvHXo7XzB5M3-f20BxqQ42I0ue03P4nFbU1X_l1XJIvZxFYaAtqcEALw_wcB:G:s&ppc_id=PLA_goog_2086145671_75666497694_05402986__375381481641_10949962289472064580&ev_chn=shop&s_kwcid=AL!4428!3!375381481641!!!g!814491612389!05402986&gclid=Cj0KCQjwgtWDBhDZARIsADEKwgNSM0UxSvHXo7XzB5M3-f20BxqQ42I0ue03P4nFbU1X_l1XJIvZxFYaAtqcEALw_wcB


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> My area is covered well by 5G and cable.
> 
> At $499 for the dish and $99 a month the fees for starlink are high but if you have few choices then it is an option.
> 
> ...


They should waive the monthly fees for anyone participating in the beta until it’s done. And defer paying for the dish.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 14, 2021)

RIU truly is a site to make ya think it's informative, listen to some good tunes, hell you can even get stuck in the rabbit hole now and then, but most of all it's a good laugh, bring plenty of popcorn.

Two days ago the nation (UK) was told we could now finally meet with 6 people from different households outside.

The night before last my friends and I ( la dee da) went out to local woods and they were doing a new moon celebration or something okay okay I was doing it too sheesh anyways, after having a blunt and feeling mashed, we built a fire with stones around it and I starting to think that this is nice, I'm with friends the vibes are good and there is a nice warm fire(it's pretty cold) a woman comes out of nowhere with a watering can and starts shouting " don't you know what's going on" and puts the fire out then storms off.

I was like wtf what what






Got para buried my joint and threw the wood away, then realised I'm over 50 ffs.






It was like a Saturday night live sketch or the furry freak brother's comic.

Just not cutout to be a boy scout ffs.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well perhaps by the end of the day I'll be the owner of a Buchi Re-111 Rotavapor with a w461 water bath and a diagonal condenser. I found out the vapor duct seals are now up to $142 @cannabineer so hopefully they have improved the quality of them! And thanks again for saving me from a $600 mistake!!
> 
> https://www.fishersci.com/shop/products/buchi-vacuum-seal-rotary-evaporators-2/05402986?ef_id=Cj0KCQjwgtWDBhDZARIsADEKwgNSM0UxSvHXo7XzB5M3-f20BxqQ42I0ue03P4nFbU1X_l1XJIvZxFYaAtqcEALw_wcB:G:s&ppc_id=PLA_goog_2086145671_75666497694_05402986__375381481641_10949962289472064580&ev_chn=shop&s_kwcid=AL!4428!3!375381481641!!!g!814491612389!05402986&gclid=Cj0KCQjwgtWDBhDZARIsADEKwgNSM0UxSvHXo7XzB5M3-f20BxqQ42I0ue03P4nFbU1X_l1XJIvZxFYaAtqcEALw_wcB


Didn't happen...But I got another one minus glass. A Buchi R-114 with a B-480 water bath. You can still get the vapor tube gasket for it, and I bought it cheap enough I can resell it for parts of it doesn't work out...But it is guaranteed to work so I just need to buy a condenser and flasks.

I'm looking at the dry ice condensers and then there is no need for a chiller!

I am having a hell of a time finding one crucial part, so we'll see. There's another one I really like for about $1300...I might just bight the bullet! But this is the same model I got only without the glass, so it would make a parts machine for me.









Buchi R-114 Rotavapor Rotary Evaporator & B-481 Waterbath | eBay


Testing limited to power up and any basic functionality stated above or depicted in the photos.



www.ebay.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 14, 2021)

I want to know why tho...what does that do, that's worth 1300. is it like a medical thing, or does it make some part of smoking that much better?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I want to know why tho...what does that do, that's worth 1300. is it like a medical thing, or does it make some part of smoking that much better?


You can make your own cart oil / THC oil with one of these, and not add any of the bullshit they do commercially, which a lot of those fillers are unknown as to health consequences.This machine does it efficiently with the use of vacuum so you can cook off the alcohol at lower temps, AND recover the alcohol to re-use.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I want to know why tho...what does that do, that's worth 1300. is it like a medical thing, or does it make some part of smoking that much better?


When you are working with large volumes/many batches of extract, a rotary evaporator confers three basic benefits.

1) It greatly speeds solvent removal over, say, distillation as typically performed.

2) It removes more solvent than other techniques (keeping temperature constant), reducing the load on the vacuum pump in the next step: purging residual volatiles.

3) It allows for higher per cent recovery of solvent per run, which is a big plus considering how expensive suitable solvents have become.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> *You can make your own cart oil / THC oil with one of these*, and not add any of the bullshit they do commercially, which a lot of those fillers are unknown as to health consequences.This machine does it efficiently with the use of vacuum so you can cook off the alcohol at lower temps, AND recover the alcohol to re-use.


You can make your own cartridge oil without a Rotavap too.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

I really don't want to spend $1300 on one either...which is cheap for one of these by the way. I was going to buy a cheap Chinese model for about $600.

Some chefs use them and have them in their kitchens for making fancy extracts....brand new $5000+ ones. 

I was able to pick one up on EBay, a brand name relic, for $200, missing most of the glass, but guaranteed to work. Quality glass / condenser can be had for about $400 used, putting me at the same price as a cheap Chinese model that you can't get parts for. It's a gamble, but we shall see. I can always get my money back out for parts. 



curious2garden said:


> You can make your own cartridge oil without a Rotavap too.


Yes, there's actually several ways to do it...A Rotovap is a bit extreme I know but perhaps the most efficient. I could buy a $60 distillation kit and do similar, or make it on my stovetop for that matter. 

Supposedly carts can be made out of decarbed rosin even...I'm going to try that here soon.

I just love good carts, and shitty ones go for $50 a pop here, loaded with garbage and fake flavoring. I was probably buying 4 a month...That's $2400 in a year. If I lived in Cali where they go for $10 a piece, I'd never bother!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I really don't want to spend $1300 on one either...which is cheap for one of these by the way. I was going to buy a cheap Chinese model for about $600.
> 
> Some chefs use them and have them in their kitchens for making fancy extracts....brand new $5000+ ones.
> 
> ...


Lots of kitchens went out of business from covid.....did you look at used restaurant supply sites or auctions?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I really don't want to spend $1300 on one either...which is cheap for one of these by the way. I was going to buy a cheap Chinese model for about $600.
> 
> Some chefs use them and have them in their kitchens for making fancy extracts....brand new $5000+ ones.
> 
> ...


I don't know that it is extreme. I like good tools. I also smoke some very good carts. CN does all my distillation and packs it into syringes to make CCell's simple to refill. He doesn't have a Rotovap. Anyway it's not strictly necessary if it's a barrier to entry was all I was saying. But having one would be a nice thing.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> If I lived in Cali where they go for $10 a piece, I'd never bother!!











Marysville - Perfect Union


Perfect Union Marysville dispensary carries premium cannabis flower, vapes, concentrates, prerolls, beverages, edibles and more.




www.perfect-union.com




Not so much...


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know that it is extreme. I like good tools. I also smoke some very good carts. CN does all my distillation and packs it into syringes to make CCell's simple to refill. He doesn't have a Rotovap. Anyway it's not strictly necessary if it's a barrier to entry was all I was saying. But having one would be a nice thing.


I know, you are a lucky lady !! I don't have his skills so hoping to up my game with some good tools! It's an experiment that could go either way, but hopefully it will be fun along the way, and hopefully I don't blow the place up!  I'm trying not to bug him with too many questions


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Marysville - Perfect Union
> 
> 
> Perfect Union Marysville dispensary carries premium cannabis flower, vapes, concentrates, prerolls, beverages, edibles and more.
> ...


Wow, pricier than I expected!! Although those are hopefully some better quality lab tested carts at least.

I hope I live to see & enjoy the day when we have shops like that in NY !! Tasty!


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, pricier than I expected!! Although those are hopefully some better quality lab tested carts at least.
> 
> I hope I live to see & enjoy the day when we have shops like that in NY !! Tasty!


Everything is tested and taxed from the bud to the end product which is why they cost so much.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Everything is tested and taxed from the bud to the end product which is why they cost so much.


(Eastside has stale pre rolled.)


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

My back is locked up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

What did you do today?

Ice, asap!


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

That was interesting, power dropped for about an hour.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What did you do today?
> 
> Ice, asap!


Been doing yard work the last week so it's been tired but today I got that firewood dropped off. I moved a bunch of shit early. A number of pallets.......3 are 4' x 8' pt...that was it. Salonpas patch is on. LOL I was thinking they should make full back patches. That would be nice 

Edit.....I know the one that did it. The 4' x 8' pallets are the floor and I have 4' x 4' pallets screwed to them as a walls....... I left one like a L laid on its side.....should have taken it apart before I moved it.

Edit again.....these pallets are for stacking firewood on.....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Been doing yard work the last week so it's been tired but today I got that firewood dropped off. I moved a bunch of shit early. A number of pallets.......3 are 4' x 8' pt...that was it. Salonpas patch is on. LOL I was thinking they should make full back patches. That would be nice
> 
> Edit.....I know the one that did it. The 4' x 8' pallets are the floor and I have 4' x 4' pallets screwed to them as a walls....... I left one like a L laid on its side.....should have taken it apart before I moved it.
> 
> Edit again.....these pallets are for stacking firewood on.....


Give it a rest for a day!! Ice & Ibuprofen. Feel better!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Been doing yard work the last week so it's been tired but today I got that firewood dropped off. I moved a bunch of shit early. A number of pallets.......3 are 4' x 8' pt...that was it. Salonpas patch is on. LOL I was thinking they should make full back patches. That would be nice
> 
> Edit.....I know the one that did it. The 4' x 8' pallets are the floor and I have 4' x 4' pallets screwed to them as a walls....... I left one like a L laid on its side.....should have taken it apart before I moved it.
> 
> Edit again.....these pallets are for stacking firewood on.....


Been there, done that many times. "I'more man that this B/S is (engine-
sack of cement-moving a 4 wheeler, etc just name it). Been there - done that. It will haunt you later.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2021)

BB's score

Factor I: Outgoing and social. Individuals who score low tend to be shut ins.
Factor II is often referred to by other names, such as Neruoticism or Negative Emotionality (in these two cases interpretations are inverted, as Neruoticism and Negative Emotionality can be though of as the opposite of Emotional Stability).
Factor III: A person high in agreeableness is friendly and optimistic. Low scorers are critical and aggressive. (Watch out RIU!)
Factor IV: Individuals who score high on this factor are careful and diligent. Low scorers are impulsive and disorganized. (Wow, did this change when I retired, lol)
Factor V is labeled as Intellect/Imagination. This factor is also often called Openness to Experience. People who score low tend to be traditional and conventional.






Big Five Personality Test


Interactive personality measuring the big five personality traits.



openpsychometrics.org




????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
And on this one, Calvin's Dad (your similarity with list of fictional characters) 





*89% match*​





Statistical "Which Character" Personality Quiz


Test matching your answers to the crowd-sourced profiles of fictional characters.



openpsychometrics.org


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wow, pricier than I expected!! Although those are hopefully some better quality lab tested carts at least.
> 
> I hope I live to see & enjoy the day when we have shops like that in NY !! Tasty!


When i was making them i was getting $15/.5g cart in our “traditional market”. Knock off Ccell filled with my distillate, cut with 2-3% terps.

who knows how much they go for now. Prob a lot less.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

I have 2 good friends who get them regularly here...One buys them from someone in CA, for $50 a piece for 1g carts, and the other friend knows someone making them locally, and they are both cut heavily I'd guess.

So I am sure i could sell them easily for $50 a gram if decent, not that I would ever do that  


Aeroknow said:


> When i was making them i was getting $15/.5g cart in our “traditional market”. Knock off Ccell filled with my distillate, cut with 2-3% terps.
> 
> who knows how much they go for now. Prob a lot less.


Do you recall what terps you were using?

Stucco covered yet?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

Here's another rotavapor question....or condenser question actually.

I am looking at the type C condensers, that take dry ice and acetone instead of cold water going through them.

This seems like it might be ideal for someone like me who doesn't own a proper chiller. But I'm not sure if it's the best things for distilling cannabis?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have 2 good friends who get them regularly here...One buys them from someone in CA, for $50 a piece for 1g carts, and the other friend knows someone making them locally, and they are both cut heavily I'd guess.
> 
> So I am sure i could sell them easily for $50 a gram if decent, not that I would ever do that
> 
> ...


I started out with this guys terps





Buy Terpenes Online. Wholesale Terpenes | Mr Extractor Terpenes


MrExtractor - the nations first and highest quality terpene profile manufacturer. The original Terpene brand. Lab tested, pesticide-free, chemical-free, terpene profiles.




www.mrextractor.com




Everyone loves the bubblegum so much, only flavor i’d buy that wasn’t 100% terps, that i kept buying but i ended up getting my terps from the terpenestore i think it was.

JUST got electrical finally in the patio lids so will be finished today with the lath finally. Now the plasterers aren’t coming until next weekend.

i’ve been running around doing all kinds of shit like picking out bathroom fixtures so we can finish up plumbing. Finalizing the kitchen design so i can finish electrical. Shit like that.

Moving forward slowly. Will be able to rock soon and stucco will be going on so that’s always good.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

I'll tell you what, apparently rotovaps are a really hot item right now. Those $600 Chinese units that were flooding Amazon and EBay....GONE...every last one of them! You can still get one, from China, but the price is up to close to $1,000 now!

They have another $800 model, that are near gone too, but prices are on the rise on EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Been doing yard work the last week so it's been tired but today I got that firewood dropped off. I moved a bunch of shit early. A number of pallets.......3 are 4' x 8' pt...that was it. Salonpas patch is on. LOL I was thinking they should make full back patches. That would be nice
> 
> Edit.....I know the one that did it. The 4' x 8' pallets are the floor and I have 4' x 4' pallets screwed to them as a walls....... I left one like a L laid on its side.....should have taken it apart before I moved it.
> 
> Edit again.....these pallets are for stacking firewood on.....


You may want to try alternating a nsaid patch with a lidocaine patch see if that gives you better pain relief.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's another rotavapor question....or condenser question actually.
> 
> I am looking at the type C condensers, that take dry ice and acetone instead of cold water going through them.
> 
> This seems like it might be ideal for someone like me who doesn't own a proper chiller. But I'm not sure if it's the best things for distilling cannabis?


I remember that when vaccines began to appear, dry ice became scarce and expensive. I’m not sure if prices have recovered.
In any case, what you propose would be pricy.

The double-coil condensers are nice and efficient. I much preferred them to the cold fingers, even with free dry ice just down the hall. Run one on cold tap water; it’s cheap, effective and convenient.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You may want to try alternating a nsaid patch with a lidocaine patch see if that gives you better pain relief.


This is what I have.


Gonna take a shower and then put on a lidocaine one. It's getting better, definitely not a bad one this time. When I slowed down yesterday I started to notice the little spasms I get....then my whole trunk stiffening up (not that thing, a little higher lol) hot shower, hot patch and a few drinks helped me kinda sleep.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I remember that when vaccines began to appear, dry ice became scarce and expensive. I’m not sure if prices have recovered.
> In any case, what you propose would be pricy.
> 
> The double-coil condensers are nice and efficient. I much preferred them to the cold fingers, even with free dry ice just down the hall. Run one on cold tap water; it’s cheap, effective and convenient.


Thank you...There is a dry ice place close by, and it's about $2 a pound. Water is certainly cheaper!! I'm glad I asked!

Sooooo, with the increase in prices and the demand being high, I went ahead and ordered one of these to get me started while I build my Buchi. Only I got the last one through WalMart for $650 with their liberal return policy. This will also be a good test for my vacuum chiller I bought too! If it's junk I'll return it right away.





__





Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less | VEVOR US


VEVOR offers a full range of equipment & tools, kitchen supplies, home & garden service, etc. Shop our premium products at affordable prices.




www.vevor.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

The Mrs wanted some meat this morning, so I cooked bacon to go with her eggs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs wanted some meat this morning


oh come on!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2021)

I couldn't have done this any better.










We Can't Believe This Happened.. | We Can't Believe This Happened.. | By Dobre Brothers | Facebook


72M views, 172K likes, 7.3K loves, 32K comments, 39K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Dobre Brothers: We Can't Believe This Happened..




fb.watch


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs wanted some meat this morning, so I cooked bacon to go with her eggs.


So you porked her??


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

Snow should be coming soon..... possible 12" now.....

@Laughing Grass this is what I'm talking about......trusting spring here is like trusting a fart after 30......it might happen and could be wet.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

Winter storm warning....and that quartz banger definitely helps my back......oh yeah it's snowing lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Winter storm warning....and that quartz banger definitely helps my back......oh yeah it's snowing lol
> View attachment 4879935


so you going skiing today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so you going skiing today?




I'm sure there is a lot of people hiking the trails today. And at my elevation it's a nice and buttery kind of snow.......probably really nice a little higher. I didn't put the sleds away


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

Damn it, my local dispensary has some Strawberry Cheesecake clones that I thought were discontinued. They only sell to people with a med card because the city required that. I would have to get my card renewed first in order to pick one up, and my veg room is almost full anyway.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Winter storm warning....and that quartz banger definitely helps my back......oh yeah it's snowing lol
> View attachment 4879935


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> almost full


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2021)

Has anyone accidentally applied deodorant to their face?


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone accidentally View attachment 4880674applied deodorant to their face?


Only when I sniff armpits.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone accidentally View attachment 4880674applied deodorant to their face?



We refer to it as Stank Face. It means what you just played was so good it's nasty.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2021)

Turner(Dodgers) just hit foul ball that kid on the fence let go through hands(E) right into is brand new uneaten nachos ,Dead nut center ! Blew up the cheese sauce center mass &extended down both shoulders on his new light green jacket like an m80(Lil facial in there also)! Has me fucking rolling can’t stop watching it & crying ,make a play kid !

I swear it’s the simple things that keep me going anymore .


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 17, 2021)

30? lol. Prince No Friends


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

@scumrot derelict you are such a sexy fucking beast... congrats on the new job and home!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2021)

Lunch...


Taco salad Anyone?

Picked up 2 for me and the wife with teas...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Lunch...
> View attachment 4881322
> 
> Taco salad Anyone?
> ...


a good looking lunch add one of these for dessert


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4881354a good looking lunch add one of these for dessert


Of course....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2021)

Wintry sundown sequence (in April)








Earlier, I was seconds late. The cloud to the lower left had credible cow legs that went foosh.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wintry sundown sequence (in April)
> 
> View attachment 4881623
> View attachment 4881624
> ...


That last shot looks like the whole mountain top is on fire.
Wow!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wintry sundown sequence (in April)
> 
> View attachment 4881623
> 
> ...


Awesome shot's......


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wintry sundown sequence (in April)
> 
> View attachment 4881623
> 
> ...


that didn’t suck ,thank you ! Fire hill,fire mountain idkbut that vibrant orange,vibrant yellow ,I feel it !

edit /pic # 3 I need my costa blue lense sunglasses on ,that’s fact


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wintry sundown sequence (in April)
> 
> View attachment 4881623
> 
> ...


This might be because blueberry hashplant, but when I look at pic1, the bright patch of cloud left and up from about center, I see something like this, rotated a bit.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This might be because blueberry hashplant, but when I look at pic1, the bright patch of cloud left and up from about center, I see something like this, rotated a bit.


I love laying in the hammock in the summertime, stoned, watching the clouds make different faces and objects! 

Blueberry hashplant sounds pretty delicious too ! Like now I want blueberry pancakes. I think Frosted Flakes will have to do, maybe a banana for my potassium instead! lol

Yes, yes I am baked


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I love laying in the hammock in the summertime, stoned, watching the clouds make different faces and objects!
> 
> Blueberry hashplant sounds pretty delicious too ! Like now I want blueberry pancakes. I think Frosted Flakes will have to do, maybe a banana for my potassium instead! lol
> 
> Yes, yes I am baked


You win the day.well done !!!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wintry sundown sequence (in April)
> 
> View attachment 4881623
> 
> ...




if you squint your eyes you can almost make it out. graphic design is my passion


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I love laying in the hammock in the summertime, stoned, watching the clouds make different faces and objects!
> 
> Blueberry hashplant sounds pretty delicious too ! Like now I want blueberry pancakes. I think Frosted Flakes will have to do, maybe a banana for my potassium instead! lol
> 
> Yes, yes I am baked


After the cure I'm surprised how much berry flavor you get on exhale, nice stuff if not one of my heaviest hitters it's a happy high too.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 18, 2021)

Self portrait after smoking.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2021)

Our local Meijer's (Midwest box store like Walmart) always had pretty decent fresh 80/20 burger cheap. Appears they have now switched over to "burger in a tube" which is nasty. First and last time I tried it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Our local Meijer's (Midwest box store like Walmart) always had pretty decent fresh 80/20 burger cheap. Appears they have now switched over to "burger in a tube" which is nasty. First and last time I tried it.


I like the 73% Walmart MooTube stuff in the ten-pound chub. I’ll typically eat half unfrozen and freeze the rest divided into three quart zip bags. Ideal fat/protein ratio for me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like the 73% Walmart MooTube stuff in the ten-pound chub. I’ll typically eat half unfrozen and freeze the rest divided into three quart zip bags. Ideal fat/protein ratio for me.


I guess the texture is the turn off for me and the taste isn't quite "right". Maybe I'll try the WalMart brand, but I'd rather pay a buck or 2 more per lb. if I have to.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

I buy 93% on base, I like leaner meat, um... hamburger.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I buy 93% on base, I like leaner meat, um... hamburger.


And I find myself adding extra tallow (or bacon grease for luxe) to 80% to correct it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

@ANC you OK down there? Saw the fire on the news.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And I find myself adding extra tallow (or bacon grease for luxe) to 80% to correct it.


I might have to try the bacon grease....I haven't had a really great burger in forever....Not sure what's wrong, but bacon might just fix it. 

I haven't done the Lipton's dry Onion soup mix or ranch mix in a long time...Those are good for grilling burgers!


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I might have to try the bacon grease....I haven't had a really great burger in forever....Not sure what's wrong, but bacon might just fix it.
> 
> I haven't done the Lipton's dry Onion soup mix or ranch mix in a long time...Those are good for grilling burgers!


Bacon fixes everything.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Bacon fixes everything.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I might have to try the bacon grease....I haven't had a really great burger in forever....Not sure what's wrong, but bacon might just fix it.
> 
> I haven't done the Lipton's dry Onion soup mix or ranch mix in a long time...Those are good for grilling burgers!


It could be the cut they use for ground beef these days. If you have a meat grinder try some different percentage mixes of chuck, sirloin and brisket with added fat.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4882250


Sometimes the chemical smoked quality can be annoying. I'd love to hear @Metasynth do a soliloquy on bacon


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes the chemical smoked quality can be annoying. I'd love to hear @Metasynth do a soliloquy on bacon


I wager he could sound better than Ham let


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I wager he could sound better than Ham let


Soak it in enough gin and I'm there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2021)

This worked for BB although it did take some effort, but to the tune of a couple of grand. Make sure you try everyone living and dead in your family/relatives. Mine was from a biological father I hadn't seen in decades and who died in the 1990's. Other was from my mom, a insurance premium that had been paid after she died. The missingmoney link takes you right to it.









Need More Cash? Take 2 Minutes to See if Your State Owes You Money (It Happens)


States hold almost $80 billion in unclaimed funds, and it's easy to check to see if any of it belongs to you.




www.cnet.com






MissingMoney.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2021)

*Hulu true crime doc 'Sasquatch' investigates whether Bigfoot murdered three NorCal cannabis farmers*










New doc investigates whether Sasquatch killed NorCal pot farmers


The gonzo true crime series is scarier than the director ever expected.




www.sfgate.com





I love this shit


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *Hulu true crime doc 'Sasquatch' investigates whether Bigfoot murdered three NorCal cannabis farmers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It premieres 4/20.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

Made it to 91 yesterday, had to turn on the AC in the grow room, supposed to be cooling a bit later in the week. Mornin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made it to 91 yesterday, had to turn on the AC in the grow room, supposed to be cooling a bit later in the week. Mornin.
> View attachment 4882541


My first thought was "Man, he's a lot older than I pictured". : )


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first thought was "Man, he's a lot older than I pictured". : )


I feel like it some days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ingenuity took its first flight today.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2021)

Speaking of flight, @tyler.durden I heard there has been an influx of mothman sightings around Chicago lately..what you got for me?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Speaking of flight, @tyler.durden I heard there has been an influx of mothman sightings around Chicago lately..what you got for me?


They're all gone. Big bug zapper took care of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Speaking of flight, @tyler.durden I heard there has been an influx of mothman sightings around Chicago lately..what you got for me?


Yeah, he's out there, man. Like we didn't have enough problems without him around. He generally circles about the well-lit areas, and chews on peoples' clothes when they're not paying attention. Fucking Mothman...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> They're all gone. Big bug zapper took care of it.


I bet he’s doing the crazy dance around a streetlight.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I bet he’s doing the crazy dance around a streetlight.


Mothman is just a wild concept made up by big cedar.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2021)

I just got hit by a couple hours of a day and a few hours ago I have a few minutes of my time lol I have a few things that you need me for you too hunny you can get a little more sleep I have to be in the car and then you’ll probably have a lot to go get to the beach and I don’t have a ride to my car and then I’ll get you to go back home lol I have a few minutes of you and getting a few minutes to go back home lol

Jib jib a jab


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I just got hit by a couple hours of a day and a few hours ago I have a few minutes of my time lol I have a few things that you need me for you too hunny you can get a little more sleep I have to be in the car and then you’ll probably have a lot to go get to the beach and I don’t have a ride to my car and then I’ll get you to go back home lol I have a few minutes of you and getting a few minutes to go back home lol
> 
> Jib jib a jab


There's less periods in there than menopause. Impressive


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> There's less periods in there than menopause. Impressive


My phone has predictive text to the umpteenth level. All I have to do is open the text box, and it’ll give me words to choose from.

apparently my previous post was what my phone had to tell you guys all on its own...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2021)

That's what I'm saying is it Friday and Sunday Monday and Friday night if that's ok with it I will ever have it all together for a bit and do it for you to be home by me and I will be there in about an unknown jar jar of you you guys are doing well I don't know if I can help you out of the house and you don't have to do it again soon Jeff and I are going to be a long time ago I think I have a few years ago and I have to go to the store and get a new one in the back of the house and you don't have to do it again soon Jeff and I are going to be a long time ago I think I have a few years ago but I don't know


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I'm saying is it Friday and Sunday Monday and Friday night if that's ok with it I will ever have it all together for a bit and do it for you to be home by me and I will be there in about an unknown jar jar of you you guys are doing well I don't know if I can help you out of the house and you don't have to do it again soon Jeff and I are going to be a long time ago I think I have a few years ago and I have to go to the store and get a new one in the back of the house and you don't have to do it again soon Jeff and I are going to be a long time ago I think I have a few years ago but I don't know


aww, you really DO love Jeff!


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 19, 2021)

Predictive text, can be the funniest shit sometimes.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I'm saying is it Friday and Sunday Monday and Friday night if that's ok with it I will ever have it all together for a bit and do it for you to be home by me and I will be there in about an unknown jar jar of you you guys are doing well I don't know if I can help you out of the house and you don't have to do it again soon Jeff and I are going to be a long time ago I think I have a few years ago and I have to go to the store and get a new one in the back of the house and you don't have to do it again soon Jeff and I are going to be a long time ago I think I have a few years ago but I don't know


Your phone needs this:


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> aww, you really DO love Jeff!


I'm going home now I will be there in a few minutes ago and I have to go to the store and get my winch cable fixed it was a good day for me to get it done that day I could be there in about an hour or so I can get a new one in the back of the house and you don't have to be a long time ago I think I was thinking about it but I don't know


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Predictive text, can be the funniest shit sometimes.


Whose sock are you?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm going home now I will be there in a few minutes ago and I have to go to the store and get my winch cable fixed it was a good day for me to get it done that day I could be there in about an hour or so I can get a new one in the back of the house and you don't have to be a long time ago I think I was thinking about it but I don't know


Yes it was the best tasting weed in my life I had a good day at the same thing and it is very important that we can do something for the future of our lives and we will make sure that you have to make a good day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm going home now I will be there in a few minutes ago and I have to go to the store and get my winch cable fixed it was a good day for me to get it done that day I could be there in about an hour or so I can get a new one in the back of the house and you don't have to be a long time ago I think I was thinking about it but I don't know


I'm gonna load a fresh bowl & re-read that again.
It didn't work the first time.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

I can't find "my pillow" it is for the greater good I believe. I guess ignore has it's purposes.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It could be the cut they use for ground beef these days. If you have a meat grinder try some different percentage mixes of chuck, sirloin and brisket with added fat.


I am tending to think it's the beef and not me so that probably a good idea. Plus burger has been crazy expensive. It would be cheapoer to grind it myself, with a big enough grinder. Here we go...LOL. Nope, enough irons in the fire!

Pain management tomorrow. I'm asking for a MJ card! I would be getting a cortisone shot to the shoulder...Its's been 3 months, but have to wait another month because I got the vaccine. It's really not been killing me. I switched to Aleve...Not sure of that's helping, but it's less bothersome. Could be the dabs too 

I won't be dabbing any more pressed full melt bubble hash, unless I need to become comatose! Youch!


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 19, 2021)

Not saying it will happen to you, but ibuprofen and Aleve gave me a nice ulcer.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/cannabis-not-marijuana-please-233759275.html


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/cannabis-not-marijuana-please-233759275.html


Wankers!!!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/cannabis-not-marijuana-please-233759275.html


Jazz cabbage


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Not saying it will happen to you, but ibuprofen and Aleve gave me a nice ulcer.


Yeah they say not to take them together for that reason, and I'm not...Just 1 Aleve in the am and 1 in the pm....To give me a break from ibuprofen for a while.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

I guess sweet leaf would be better.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

I think the term weed was used for plausable deniability.
"What you growin there boy?"
"I don't know, just some weeds that came up."


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420!


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 20, 2021)

Someday, this will be a national holiday.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 20, 2021)

the technology/science section is hella fun





__





mysteries even science cant explain


it’s fucked up that after you die you become a skeleton and no one can explain how or why



rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am tending to think it's the beef and not me so that probably a good idea. Plus burger has been crazy expensive. It would be cheapoer to grind it myself, with a big enough grinder. *Here we go...LOL*. Nope, enough irons in the fire!
> 
> Pain management tomorrow. I'm asking for a MJ card! I would be getting a cortisone shot to the shoulder...Its's been 3 months, but have to wait another month because I got the vaccine. It's really not been killing me. I switched to Aleve...Not sure of that's helping, but it's less bothersome. Could be the dabs too
> 
> I won't be dabbing any more pressed full melt bubble hash, unless I need to become comatose! Youch!


I love how passionate you are in pursuit of your interests!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> the technology/science section is hella fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh and this is why I've missed you pin!


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2021)

House approves cannabis banking bill


The House voted 321-101 Monday to approve a cannabis banking bill that would allow banks to "provide services to cannabis companies" in states where marijuana is legalized. Why it matters: In the past, banks have been hesitant to do business with companies involved with cannabis for fear of...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2021)

Some clouds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Some clouds.
> 
> View attachment 4883762
> 
> View attachment 4883764


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 21, 2021)

I was thinking what I need in my life right now, forget the cow bell, forget the cal mag even, no I think I need more Kong hahah.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

spotted some pure nightmare fuel in the port-a-potty yesterday. no ones butthole is safe


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

It's snowing.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2021)

We lost the mypillow thread already?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2021)

Earth Day 2021 | Restore Our Earth™ | EARTHDAY.ORG


Get info on Earth Day Live 2021 events on April 20-22, when the world will come together for 3 days of climate action to Restore Our Earth.




www.earthday.org


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Ah spring, when the weather is confused.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Freakin robocall at 0600, then it called back 30 min later, then another 15 min after that from a different number. We only get calls that early when there is bad news so no way I could go back to sleep. Blocked the numbers though.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

After weeks of “almost nothing” (hearing jets and not seeing them) today has already been a banner day for the “permanent airshow”.

First, two jetliner types in white, four and two engines.

Then I lucked onto a -22 that flew low enough that I could track it headed north to the playground.

Then two -18s in tight formation passing directly overhead at no more than 3000 feet.

But wait-there’s more! I heard an odd-sounding piston engine and found it attached to a motorglider! I saw it later, engine retracted, hunting for thermals.

And to put the cherry on top, something gray passed overhead at middling (ten to fifteen thousand agl) altitude, making that soft sound of a jet throttled back for descent. When I glassed it ... wait, I’ve seen that shape ... a U-2 in its gray working clothes. I ran in to get the phone for a pic, but could not see it. It was headed toward a brighter background, and that wipes out contrast.

This exemplar did not have the underwing pods.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> U-2 in its gray working clothes.


That's different, the NASA ones are white, I don't know of a gray model. Global Hawk is gray.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's different, the NASA ones are white, I don't know of a gray model. Global Hawk is gray.


I think it was the classic almost-black, but it looked medium gray in my binos. I’m guessing combined effect from altitude and underlighting from the brilliant white cumulus now burgeoning.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

On a random note, I really hate when I use a correct term like motorglider or underlighting and the spellchicken decides to separate the words.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> On a random note, I really hate when I use a correct term like motorglider or underlighting and the spellchicken decides to separate the words.


Time for a replacement spielchick


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

The four-engine airframe just came over low enough that I could make out the livery. General Electric. I’m guessing an engine test mule.

Pic shows the livery I saw on a different type.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

I guess God lost.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

The wind (25 to 30 mph sustained) is serving up rotorlike clouds in the lee of the mountains. This gorgeous example didn’t quite fit the 1x field of view.





Minutes later


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 23, 2021)

in the R-rated cut Mrs Doubtfire burns to death after her tits catch on fire. awful


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS: MAN BITTEN WHILE USING BARBECUE TONGS TO REMOVE RATTLESNAKE!




Well, clearly the rattlesnake was undercooked.
@Aeroknow


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> BREAKING NEWS: MAN BITTEN WHILE USING BARBECUE TONGS TO REMOVE RATTLESNAKE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clearly...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> BREAKING NEWS: MAN BITTEN WHILE USING BARBECUE TONGS TO REMOVE RATTLESNAKE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


truly a rare beast


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess God lost.



Yep, a long time ago...


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 23, 2021)

Some guy offered me undercooked snake once.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Some guy offered me undercooked snake once.


AKA = Penis


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 23, 2021)

Nah, it was an actual rattlesnake he was pretty proud of. I don't think I'm pretty enough for dick


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 23, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Nah, it was an actual rattlesnake he was pretty proud of. I don't think I'm pretty enough for dick


No, it’s cool. I can close my eyes...


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, it’s cool. I can close my eyes...


A real Gent!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Nah, it was an actual rattlesnake he was pretty proud of. I don't think I'm pretty enough for dick


Keep trying, all cats are grey in the dark.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, it’s cool. I can close my eyes...


A scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2021)

here lets go get a fresh one......watch your seat when it hits about .55........


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> here lets go get a fresh one......watch your seat when it hits about .55........


I know that feeling.

Roar at me in during a snooze and BOOM it is game on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> Roar at me in during a snooze and BOOM it is game on.


i jumped my seat when it woke up......i was like holy crap......

what a beautiful animal


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

RIP Shock G 








Digital Underground's Shock G Dead at 57


Shock G of Digital Underground is dead at 57.




www.google.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> RIP Shock G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP, bro. Loved him. Fuck, we are losing these MCs WAY too early. DMX last month and now Shock. Digital Underground's Sex Packets was my fav album album in the early 90s, produced by Shock. They were way ahead of their time, love this funny and erotic tune -








My brother and I had this memorized as kids, he was Mellow B and I did Shock  So fun. That beat is so sick, even by today's standards...


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

Interesting.








The 23andMe of Cannabis Tailors Strains to Your Exact DNA Profile


Let’s set a familiar scene: while hanging out with friends a joint gets passed around. Why not get a little fuzzy? Calm, euphoria and relaxation ensue — no wonder California made this stuff legal! — and the rest of the day is a lovely haze. Those anti-drug campaigns couldn’t have been more...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2021)

Happy Blessed Sunday, my RIU brethren. I haven't posted Harry in a while, but this week's Omegle Bars was a collaboration with YT pianist, Marcus Veltri. It's cool to see these talents improvise music on the spot, and brighten people's day. Livin' the Dream. Enjoy!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Blessed Sunday, my RIU brethren. I haven't posted Harry in a while, but this week's Omegle Bars was a collaboration with YT pianist, Marcus Veltri. It's cool to see these talents improvise music on the spot, and brighten people's day. Livin' the Dream. Enjoy!


That was a cool one with Harry just popping out after Marcus started. 

But I'm afraid you lost a week of your life somewhere along the line…


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2021)

Exclusive Photos Inside the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant


Photographer Arkadiusz Podniesiński was given exclusive access inside the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant to document its current state.




petapixel.com








__





Alone in the Zone | podniesinski.pl


Alone in the Zone



podniesinski.pl












THE ZONE IN 4K - II - podniesinski.pl


Filming in 4K, flying the drone, vehicles graveyards and the nuclear power plant - amazing reportage



www.podniesinski.pl












The Sarcophagus: Photographing the Most Radioactive Places in Chernobyl


It’s been 3 years since the giant, 36,000-ton New Safe Confinement (better known as The Arch) was put over the damaged old sarcophagus that helps contain




petapixel.com


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2021)

Perhaps a bit different but I really appreciate strong female vocals. And this girl's voice intoxicates me. She's got a ton of covers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2021)

neosapien said:


> That was a cool one with Harry just popping out after Marcus started.
> 
> But I'm afraid you lost a week of your life somewhere along the line…


So glad to hear it's only a week I've lost. It feels like a lot more than that


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Perhaps a bit different but I really appreciate strong female vocals. And this girl's voice intoxicates me. She's got a ton of covers.


Wow, I wasn't expecting for her to spit Em's lyrics along with singing the hook. Nice, edgy inflections on his lyrics, crisp cadences with just the right touch of anger. Plus, she's cute as hell. I finna check out more of her, thanks.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2021)

I just came across a YouTube video of a guy using a water distiller to process QWET, and I thought what an idea!! The rest of his technique suck's, but has anyone tried this, heard of it, or have comments?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just came across a YouTube video of a guy using a water distiller to process QWET, and I thought what an idea!! The rest of his technique suck's, but has anyone tried this, heard of it, or have comments?


OK, here's a much classier version


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, here's a much classier version


I didn't use a water distiller and let the alcohol sit with the bud for a long time. But otherwise that's what I tried 20 years ago lol and ended up with green chlorophyll tar.....got you high but damn it tasted like shit. It went in the garbage


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't use a water distiller and let the alcohol sit with the bud for a long time. But otherwise that's what I tried 20 years ago lol and ended up with green chlorophyll tar.....got you high but damn it tasted like shit. It went in the garbage


Yeah, that's the reason for doing a quick wash with everything super cold using dry ice, to avoid the chlorophyll and fats and all that nasty stuff.

I tried it years ago with iso alcohol and that was about like your experiment...and I tried it a few months ago with the dry ice and it came out much better, but still not good enough. The water distiller seems like a brilliant idea!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting for her to spit Em's lyrics along with singing the hook. Nice, edgy inflections on his lyrics, crisp cadences with just the right touch of anger. Plus, she's cute as hell. I finna check out more of her, thanks.


Right?! I posted that song in particular cuz I felt it really showed her range. She covers a gamut of styles too. Not just soft pop.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> dry ice,


I did a QWET for tincture in my freezer and didn't get any chlorophyll taste. I also decarbed before doing it so that may have alleviated the taste.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, that's the reason for doing a quick wash with everything super cold using dry ice, to avoid the chlorophyll and fats and all that nasty stuff.
> 
> I tried it years ago with iso alcohol and that was about like your experiment...and I tried it a few months ago with the dry ice and it came out much better, but still not good enough. The water distiller seems like a brilliant idea!


I'm sure the "quick" is the trick. Never did it with iso.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure the "quick" is the trick. Never did it with iso.


I think the "cold" is as important.

Here's yet another twist, One I had yet to see. This guy used the sun to get rid of chlorophyll from his wash instead of cold... , like if he was making sun tea! Imagine if you did both!! And he also used the water distiller. He had a few good trick's!


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure the "quick" is the trick. Never did it with iso.


I didn't go any longer than 15 minutes, 5 min soak, then mix, then sit for 5, and repeat.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think the "cold" is as important.
> 
> Here's yet another twist, One I had yet to see. This guy used the sun to get rid of chlorophyll from his wash instead of cold... , like if he was making sun tea! Imagine if you did both!! And he also used the water distiller. He had a few good trick's!


The trouble with that is that once the pigment gets bleached below a certain level, the cannabinoids will begin to photopolymerize.

Over the years I’ve found three great (?) ways to turn dabs into varnish:
- expose to air for a year or three
- store in silicone containers (brittle crap after six weeks!)
- expose to sun for some weeks/months.

Stradivari’s violins are said by some to be what they are due to a tacky, very slow-setting varnish formula that he took to his grave. I sometimes wonder how a varnish formula incorporating cannabis distillate would have sounded.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Stradivari’s violins are said by some to be what they are due to a tacky, very slow-setting varnish formula that he took to his grave. I sometimes wonder how a varnish formula incorporating cannabis distillate would have sounded.


Freaky, man.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

or







............


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The trouble with that is that once the pigment gets bleached below a certain level, the cannabinoids will begin to photopolymerize.
> 
> Over the years I’ve found three great (?) ways to turn dabs into varnish:
> - expose to air for a year or three
> ...


..and would Sativa or Indica give it's personality a voice/tone?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> ..and would Sativa or Indica give it's personality a voice/tone?


Indica Varnish = Slow dirge type sound that fades to dark on the sofa.






Sativa Varnish = Happy, energized Deliverance style vibe.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Indica Varnish = Slow dirge type sound that fades to dark on the sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From a different vantage -

Vivaldi = indica
Stravinsky = sativa 
Ravel = top-shelf hybrid


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The trouble with that is that once the pigment gets bleached below a certain level, the cannabinoids will begin to photopolymerize.
> 
> Over the years I’ve found three great (?) ways to turn dabs into varnish:
> - expose to air for a year or three
> ...


I thought of that, but he only left his jars of wash in the sun in beakers for 1 hour and they lightened up considerably. He didn't do any winterizing and he did a really long wash too I think (I watched several videos today) . But I'm sure even that 1 hour did damage. I was more impressed with the water distiller trick!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought of that, but he only left his jars of wash in the sun in beakers for 1 hour and they lightened up considerably. He didn't do any winterizing and he did a really long wash too I think (I watched several videos today) . But I'm sure even that 1 hour did damage. I was more impressed with the water distiller trick!


If it was one hour, I doubt that did much or noticeable damage.

I like the water distiller! You have to be very careful to catch it before dryness. Water takes serious watts to distill, so you could overheat your extract.

The following is the sort of risky lab cowboy antic I used to love. If you use an IR thermometer and take your oil to a final temp of say 110 Celsius (taking great care not to overshoot ...might want to practice with alcohol and a pat of butter) it’s also decarbed! You really have to stay on top of it though, because with a kilowatt-plus heating element there is maybe a minute between just right and thick white smoke. The devil’s own hotbox.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2021)

The water distiller is a good tool for increasing your EtOH proof; the 1st vid guy complained that he could only get 75% in his province as opposed to going to the US for everclear. He could buy his 75% and distill it to higher proof. The problem I see is that he will decarbox his oil in his distillation step and his heated evap step. Great for edibles but no so great for vaping. I never use heat, but then I also don't recycle/recover my alcohol


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow! I just watched the first 3 fights of the main card of UFC 261. The leg injuries were insane. The first match between Anthony Smith and Jimmy Crute has Tony kicking Jimmy in a nerve below the knee, which turned Jimmy's leg into a floppy mess and they had to stop the fight. Jimmy is such a savage that he wanted to continue the fight! The leg looked like it was broken, but it was simply a damaged nerve -







Now for the horror! The very next match between uriah hall vs chris weidman, FUCK... The very first strike of the match was Weidman's kick to Hall's knee. Weidman shattered HIS OWN LEG ON URIAH'S KNEE!!! His shin bone just cracked in half, and to make matters worse, HE STEPPED BACK ON THE LEG! It doesn't even look real, it is so horrible. Worst injury I've ever seen in the UFC, even worse than when that dude punched that other dude's ear off. This video won't be up long, mercifully. If you want to see it, you barbarian, here you go -








This sport is no joke, don't try this at home, kids...


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)

We had red beans and rice for dinner last night. After an explosive evening and a rude awakening this morning my lady went to work early muttering something about the stench.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 26, 2021)

Enjoyed the shit out of the 7 game set Padres v Dodgers !! How the dodgers blow a 6 run lead late to lose the series is unacceptable.

So cal pro ball looking real good early in the year . This week I gotta invest little more time in the angels see what their bringing to the table .


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Enjoyed the shit out of the 7 game set Padres v Dodgers !! How the dodgers blow a 6 run lead late to lose the series is unacceptable.
> 
> So cal pro ball looking real good early in the year . This week I gotta invest little more time in the angels see what their bringing to the table .


Baseball. I don't like it. I was traumatized as a child. I played Little League for a couple years and my father was a coach on the team. He had played in College and was really good but I couldn't meet his expectations. He'd get frustrated at me and yell in front of everyone. He wanted me to be good but I wasn't and didn't even want to play.

But a few years later I made him proud in Gymnastics which I liked much better than a team sport. It was just me and the Pommel Horse, Rings, and Parallel Bars. I can still walk around on my hands.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If it was one hour, I doubt that did much or noticeable damage.
> 
> I like the water distiller! You have to be very careful to catch it before dryness. Water takes serious watts to distill, so you could overheat your extract.
> 
> The following is the sort of risky lab cowboy antic I used to love. If you use an IR thermometer and take your oil to a final temp of say 110 Celsius (taking great care not to overshoot ...might want to practice with alcohol and a pat of butter) it’s also decarbed! You really have to stay on top of it though, because with a kilowatt-plus heating element there is maybe a minute between just right and thick white smoke. The devil’s own hotbox.


I found one that has an adjustable thermostat and from reading the reviews, people are using it for cannabis oil. Food grade stainless, and even comes with a glass carafe! 









Water Distiller Alcohol Purifier Temp Control 4L Water Distiller Machine Silver | VEVOR US


Discover Water Distiller Alcohol Purifier Temp Control 4L Water Distiller Machine Silver, Food-Grade Material and Adjustable Temperature at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow! I just watched the first 3 fights of the main card of UFC 261. The leg injuries were insane. The first match between Anthony Smith and Jimmy Crute has Tony kicking Jimmy in a nerve below the knee, which turned Jimmy's leg into a floppy mess and they had to stop the fight. Jimmy is such a savage that he wanted to continue the fight! The leg looked like it was broken, but it was simply a damaged nerve -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same thing happened to Anderson Silva against Chris Weidman. When I saw I was like well shit, I guess it’s his turn. 

The whole main card was great!


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> here lets go get a fresh one......watch your seat when it hits about .55........


Fk i got caught, 55 is five seconds late lol.


lokie said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> Roar at me in during a snooze and BOOM it is game on.



Oh fk.hahah my stomach,.FAF oh gods lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Baseball. I don't like it. I was traumatized as a child. I played Little League for a couple years and my father was a coach on the team. He had played in College and was really good but I couldn't meet his expectations. He'd get frustrated at me and yell in front of everyone. He wanted me to be good but I wasn't and didn't even want to play.
> 
> But a few years later I made him proud in Gymnastics which I liked much better than a team sport. It was just me and the Pommel Horse, Rings, and Parallel Bars. I can still walk around on my hands.


Yep ,I get it & was that lil to some degree w/my 2 student/athletes . Nothing like the elite travel ball coaches, mental & physical warfare going after a summer national championship from 10u-18u .

The savagery on these kids is unbelievable but you get your kids at a top 20 d1 school playing for a ncaa ring or the ivy Leagues or equivalent for education paid in full by them,hard to say little scar tissue isn’t worth it .


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Fk ingot caught, 55 is five seconds late lol.
> 
> 
> Oh fk.hahah my stomach,.FAF oh gods lol.


why do you think i told you at ".55"...lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> why do you think i told you at ".55"...lol


I did kinda get that you did that,"afterwards" haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2021)

Are insects really natures cleanup crew that remove plants that should not be consumed by higher order forms of life? 
Some say it's natural selection. 

But what if the plant is weak because I fucked something up? (Not that I would ever do that. )
That would be unnatural and the plant is a victim. 

I feel obligated to help.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2021)

More cool stuff. On my street (literally; the surround is pavement) there is a young harvester ant nest. The symmetry of it is pleasing. I’m glad I got this shot before something in the rabbit weight class stepped on it. About ten inches



Coupla days ago an F-35 did its thing overhead. It went two full circles, and in the 20x binos it was edge-on, maybe 75 degrees of bank.



Yesterday - a winter afternoon sky and April is almost over.





Earlier, a few scraps of fire rainbow.





This morning, cool cloud ripples.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2021)

The lighter cloud, lower center ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> More cool stuff. On my street (literally; the surround us pavement) there is a young harvester ant nest. The symmetry of it is pleasing. I’m glad I got this shit before something in the rabbit weight class stepped on it. About ten inches
> 
> View attachment 4888443
> 
> ...


Try to get a pic of the nest each month as it matures, all sorts of fascinating crap they throw away during housekeeping


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Try to get a pic of the nest each month as it matures, all sorts of fascinating crap they throw away during housekeeping


I’ll keep an eye on it. Last year’s got run over in May.

I had a big one in the back. It had a great crescent of dark vegetable debris on the leeward side. It only last week showed signs of life. It’s been a dry winter. Last spring I had a solid carpet of weeds at this time. This season gave less than an inch of rain total, and the weeds, even counting late emergers, have been a coupla dozen. I spared a few from the hand-hoe, and half of those died on their own. I’ll terminate the experiment before the survivors set seed, and here seeds are mostly spines, hooks and barbs.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The lighter cloud, lower center ...
> 
> View attachment 4888458
> 
> View attachment 4888459


A Griffin, my ex looked just like that Or did she say I looked like that? hmmm.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> A Griffin, my ex looked just like that Or did she say I looked like that? hmmm.


Hippogriff, specifically Buckbeak from the third Harry Potter. Griffins are half lion.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2021)

So I was going to do the Lost Coast backpacking trip next week, but it’s supposed to be cold and windy, and my car is in the shitter.

I just checked, and luckily they had one permit open for July 5th. So I guess I’m pushin it back a couple months so I don’t have to rent a car for $400...lol

random jabber jibber


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So I was going to do the Lost Coast backpacking trip next week, but it’s supposed to be cold and windy, and my car is in the shitter.
> 
> I just checked, and luckily they had one permit open for July 5th. So I guess I’m pushin it back a couple months so I don’t have to rent a car for $400...lol
> 
> random jabber jibber


It'll probably be a hell of a lot more enjoyable weather in July. Good call. 

What's up with the car? 


I am debating on booking a trip to Puerto Rico in December, for my 60th b-day. I'm just wondering how things will be then virus related. But It's a petty good deal. A cruise out of NYC one way to Puerto Rico, stopping in 3 other ports first...It's a repositioning cruise and they will sail from there all winter (they hope). Then I could chill in PR for a couple days, and fly back to NYC and be home a few days before Christmas...flights are cheap too. But, with Covid, who knows what things will be. 

dabber-jabber


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It'll probably be a hell of a lot more enjoyable weather in July. Good call.
> 
> What's up with the car?
> 
> ...


It’s a mid 2000s Volvo, I think I fried my ECM. I kept getting a bunch of weird error codes that shouldn’t have been there, then the power completely died with the key stuck in the ignition. Cant even remove it...lol.

I dunno, I don’t think that’s a cheap fix. I’ve been neglecting having it towed into a shop, but I finally called my Volvo guy and I’ll probably have him look at it next week.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s a mid 2000s Volvo, I think I fried my ECM. I kept getting a bunch of weird error codes that shouldn’t have been there, then the power completely died with the key stuck in the ignition. Cant even remove it...lol.
> 
> I dunno, I don’t think that’s a cheap fix. I’ve been neglecting having it towed into a shop, but I finally called my Volvo guy and I’ll probably have him look at it next week.


Check the under hood fuse panel.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hippogriff, specifically Buckbeak from the third Harry Potter. Griffins are half lion.


Damn yes ofc a hippogryph,.slaps oneself. Gives oneself a fiver


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Try to get a pic of the nest each month as it matures, all sorts of fascinating crap they throw away during housekeeping


Presented is the latest flyover photointel of the target mound, URef designation 021sp34z.

Analysis reveals damage from three (3) separate adverse events or conditions.

Assigning “up from the opening” as positional angle 0 in radial coordinates, a major disruption of the perimeter is visible from p. a. 355 to 020, with lesser displacements extending to p. a. 070. While the intruder has not been directly observed, the damage is consistent with a collisional interaction from a Lagomorph-class heavy cruiser.

At p.a. 275 a smaller breach suggests a not-aggressively prosecuted raid, probably by a Raven-class corsair. Due to continuing atmospherics, an unguided strike by a trashteroid cannot be excluded.

Finally, a general loss of definition affecting the entire fortification is attributed to sustained atmospheric effects (v.s.) displacing high-drag components of the structure.

Closer inspection reveals that the 71st “Seed Rangers” are active onsite and receiving logistical and demolition/construction support from the 403rd engineer battalion “Arthropod Architects”.

Also, several platoons of the 9th Shock Force Division “Toxic Telsons” are observed joining elements of the 1st Division “Vicious Vermin” in rapid realization of fully prepared defensive emplacements by nightfall. Some attrition of frontline troops is projected as a result of ongoing adverse atmospherics.

A Meteorological Support Team lieutenant (name and serial number withheld by request) has summed up the threat as “inFUCKINGcessant wind”.

A more senior source expressed optimism that a complete restoration of the mound would be achieved in short order, then in a quiet aside, “barring the Autopocalypse of course”.

Despite increasingly pointed requests from HM’s Own Deep Command, no estimated time commitment to completion of repairs has been communicated.



Further photoreconnaissance missions are in advanced planning, their operation interval contingent on atmospherics being within assigned go/no go limits.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Presented is the latest flyover photointel of the target mound, URef designation 021sp34z.
> 
> Analysis reveals damage from three (3) separate adverse events or conditions.
> 
> ...


You flipped your camera 180 degrees, more consistent mission planning required.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Presented is the latest flyover photointel of the target mound, URef designation 021sp34z.
> 
> Analysis reveals damage from three (3) separate adverse events or conditions.
> 
> ...


Go with a synthetic aperture radar, not affected by atmospheric conditions.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You flipped your camera 180 degrees, more consistent mission planning required.


Some rookie analyst is going to receive a legendary chewing-out for failing to correct for planetary rotation.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Go with a synthetic aperture radar, not affected by atmospheric conditions.


Just beware of Backscatter caused by dissimilar conductors. 
It causes a "Halo" around the speaker. Makes it hard to give orders.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Some rookie analyst is going to receive a legendary chewing-out for failing to correct for planetary rotation.


Irrelevant when in geostationary orbit.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Some rookie analyst is going to receive a legendary chewing-out for failing to correct for planetary rotation.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Just beware of Backscatter caused by dissimilar conductors.
> It causes a "Halo" around the speaker. Makes it hard to give orders.


It is vital to select an emission wavelength that is not a simple multiple of a harvester ant’s length. They have learned to deploy in a phased array that can spoof and even blind imaging radar.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It causes a "Halo" around the speaker.


Imagery from a speaker, I may or may not have encountered that before.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is vital to select an emission wavelength that is not a simple multiple of a harvester ant’s length. They have learned to deploy in a phased array that can spoof and even blind imaging radar.


ACM, antronic countermeasures.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is vital to select an emission wavelength that is not a simple multiple of a harvester ant’s length. They have learned to deploy in a phased array that can spoof and even blind imaging radar.


While that's impressive, No doubt that overhead shot while in reverse is a keeper.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> ACM, antronic countermeasures.


To misquote Mr. Spock, “a sufficient quantity of anty matter ...”


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> While that's impressive, No doubt that overhead shot while in reverse is a keeper.


Reverse thrusters during flight is where the idea of lawn darts came from.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Imagery from a speaker, I may or may not have encountered that before.


It's a strain benefit of ice cream cake


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> While that's impressive, No doubt that overhead shot while in reverse is a keeper.


And no small testament to the pilot’s skill. They’re hard enough to fly straight&level in the coffin corner, but backwards without a stall is the stuff of awed whispers in the BOQ.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And no small testament to the pilot’s skill. They’re hard enough to fly straight&level in the coffin corner, but backwards without a stall is the stuff of awed whispers in the BOQ.


Cobra move is close. TTW ratio.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

Aroooo


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You flipped your camera 180 degrees, more consistent mission planning required.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hippogriff, specifically Buckbeak from the third Harry Potter. Griffins are half lion.


I rode a Griffon once or twice






__





Griffon - Floorless Dive Roller Coaster | Busch Gardens Williamsburg


Get a thrill of a lifetime in France Village as you free fall 205-ft at 75 mph with an exhilarating view of the James River on the world's 1st floorless roller coaster!




buschgardens.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I rode a Griffon once or twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alcohol will do that.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 28, 2021)

Guys I can't see my signature on my posts I ticked the box by signature on acccounts.
But I don't know if I'm doing this right. Can any one help.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Guys.i can't see my signature move ticked.the.box signature on.acccounts.
> But I don't know if I'm doing this right.


Obviously not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

Shows up on desktop 



not on mobile


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shows up on desktop
> 
> View attachment 4889426
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shows up on desktop
> 
> View attachment 4889426
> 
> ...





insomnia65 said:


> Thanks.


Turn phone sideways...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Turn phone sideways...


How about that. Who reads their phone sideways unless they're watching a video? 

I have signatures turned off. I would leave them on if signatures only showed once per page.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How about that. Who reads their phone sideways unless they're watching a video?


......


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

So much for the electric bill... @curious2garden at least it is a dry heat.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I rode a Griffon once or twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raratt said:


> So much for the electric bill... @curious2garden at least it is a dry heat.
> View attachment 4889515


An entire month earlier than I'd like


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

yeah we might just be in for a hot one!! 

I'm already thinking, wouldn't a mini split be a nice addition to the gas fireplace !  

I need to transplant some clones...but I don't want to lug any soil down there  But I will. Probably....Maybe. Sooner or later 

Great bike ride...Pretty sure I turned 100 miles on the odometer during todays ride...in shorts and a t-shirt no less. It is balmy out there!! Cooler tomorrow.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> yeah we might just be in for a hot one!!
> 
> I'm already thinking, wouldn't a mini split be a nice addition to the gas fireplace !


Our local PG&E PowerHouse has been down for over 3 weeks, not enough water in the upper res to operate.

Might get expensive too!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> yeah we might just be in for a hot one!!
> 
> I'm already thinking, wouldn't a mini split be a nice addition to the gas fireplace !
> 
> ...


My odometer is about to hit 2000 miles...I can’t wait for summer! Longer days = longer rides.

odometer screen looks weird on camera...but normal irl. Probably cause it’s in direct sunlight rn

Almost the equivalent of me riding to Michigan.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2021)

A man walks into a pet store and asks for a dozen bees. The clerk carefully counts 13 bees out onto the counter. 'That’s one too many!' says the customer. The clerk replies 'It’s a freebie.'


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> A man walks into a pet store and asks for a dozen bees. The clerk carefully counts 13 bees out onto the counter. 'That’s one too many!' says the customer. The clerk replies 'It’s a freebie.'


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Try to get a pic of the nest each month as it matures, all sorts of fascinating crap they throw away during housekeeping


Latest photointel suggests disaster at mound 021sp34z.
The perimeter (p.a. range to be published after ongoing discussions of what is zero have generated a result) has been rearranged by operatives of a previously neutral agency. However analysis leaves zero mission-critical doubt that the complex was surrounded and deeply penetrated by a regiment-strength engagement of probable but unconfirmed groups of Quail-class armored cavalry.

The 1st and 9th Division elements suffered massive casualties. The survivors were consolidated into the 127th “Givers of the Bird”.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> A man walks into a pet store and asks for a dozen bees. The clerk carefully counts 13 bees out onto the counter. 'That’s one too many!' says the customer. The clerk replies 'It’s a freebie.'


B+


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My odometer is about to hit 2000 miles...I can’t wait for summer! Longer days = longer rides.
> 
> odometer screen looks weird on camera...but normal irl. Probably cause it’s in direct sunlight rn
> View attachment 4889618
> ...


I prefer to read that as avoiding trolls.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My odometer is about to hit 2000 miles...I can’t wait for summer! Longer days = longer rides.
> 
> odometer screen looks weird on camera...but normal irl. Probably cause it’s in direct sunlight rn
> View attachment 4889618
> ...


That is awesome!! Knock on wood I haven't had any issues. I oiled things up and looked things over before going out today. Now that I have the brakes adjusted they are fine. I'm usually cruising like 18 mph anyways, but I scoot 30 mph up and down my road so I can get into the town where there's bike lanes and wider roads. You were right... It's a blast and I love it ! 

I let 2 friends ride it and they both love it. One is going to build one. I might sell him mine and build a 29"


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is awesome!! Knock on wood I haven't had any issues. I oiled things up and looked things over before going out today. Now that I have the brakes adjusted they are fine. I'm usually cruising like 18 mph anyways, but I scoot 30 mph up and down my road so I can get into the town where there's bike lanes and wider roads. You were right... It's a blast and I love it !
> 
> I let 2 friends ride it and they both love it. One is going to build one. I might sell him mine and build a 29"


If he’s willing to buy yours, I totally think that’s the right idea. Now that you have a few dozen miles under your belt, you know what you could use or what’s missing, key features you’d like, etc.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

Okay chemists, my distilling kit came but I'm not sure which way I should run it for separating ethanol from resins. I can either set it up as a simple distillation setup or I can set it up with a fractional column, which I don't see any benefit too but I'm not a chemist. I'm still waiting on stands.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

Then I got this water distiller that is temperature controlled from 58 Celsius to 108 Celsius so you can use it for alcohol or water. I ran 4 l of water through it tonight to rinse it out that took like 4 hours, but I'm going to experiment with this too.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Okay chemists, my distilling kit came but I'm not sure which way I should run it for separating ethanol from resins. I can either set it up as a simple distillation setup or I can set it up with a fractional column, which I don't see any benefit too but I'm not a chemist. I'm still waiting on stands. View attachment 4889901View attachment 4889902


OK, I think I answered my own question...I think I should use the simple distillation, because the fractional column is only for liquids that have a closer boiling point. Is that correct?

Then I am wondering about the condenser. I know I run cold water bottom to top, but can I use cold tap water? I have quite cold well water. Or I have the little vacuum chiller...or a laundry tub I could fill with ice water and circulate with a fish tank pump. 

Yeah this was probably the wrong set to buy...I doubt I'll ever use the fractional column.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


>


(UK) One year ours just disapeared stackers we used to call them, we still have them but not like 30 years ago, I thought they had been caught and eaten over the continent.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, I think I answered my own question...I think I should use the simple distillation, because the fractional column is only for liquids that have a closer boiling point. Is that correct?
> 
> Then I am wondering about the condenser. I know I run cold water bottom to top, but can I use cold tap water? I have quite cold well water. Or I have the little vacuum chiller...or a laundry tub I could fill with ice water and circulate with a fish tank pump.
> 
> Yeah this was probably the wrong set to buy...I doubt I'll ever use the fractional column.


I would use the column. It’ll greatly reduce carryover of nonvolatiles (droplets) into the distillate.

Cold tap water should work perfectly in the condenser.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

Possible 2"-3" snow by Saturday.......


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

Steatolaunch is in the air! It is going back and forth on a racetrack between over Mojave airport and some locale dozens of miles to my NNE.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would use the column. It’ll greatly reduce carryover of nonvolatiles (droplets) into the distillate.
> 
> Cold tap water should work perfectly in the condenser.


Thank you...I'll try it! Waiting on the stand set which has not even been shipped yet


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, I think I answered my own question...I think I should use the simple distillation, because the fractional column is only for liquids that have a closer boiling point. Is that correct?
> 
> Then I am wondering about the condenser. I know I run cold water bottom to top, but can I use cold tap water? I have quite cold well water. Or I have the little vacuum chiller...or a laundry tub I could fill with ice water and circulate with a fish tank pump.
> 
> Yeah this was probably the wrong set to buy...I doubt I'll ever use the fractional column.


Everything I know about fractional distillation I learned on Moonshiners...


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Everything I know about fractional distillation I learned on Moonshiners...


Come to think of it, me too! I am now starting to get the big picture!! Maybe next I'll be distilling some vodka


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, I think I answered my own question...I think I should use the simple distillation, because the fractional column is only for liquids that have a closer boiling point. Is that correct?
> 
> Then I am wondering about the condenser. I know I run cold water bottom to top, but can I use cold tap water? I have quite cold well water. Or I have the little vacuum chiller...or a laundry tub I could fill with ice water and circulate with a fish tank pump.
> 
> Yeah this was probably the wrong set to buy...I doubt I'll ever use the fractional column.


Ok, the simple dist set up will allow around 75-85% EtOH; if you want it purer (higher %) then run it fractional. Your cold well water is fine for cooling. Also realize there is an art to fractional distillation, most if not all your control is adjusting heating temp and the cooling temp; the principle is you want to concentrate the EtOH in the upper column before it goes out the condenser so that once it hits the condensor it's at high concentration.. In simple terms you want it to keep cycling for awhile in the upper column as it gets a higher concentration


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

More Stratolaunch.



A sequence of approach and a perfect overhead pass at ten (or more) thousand feet.









Its chase plane: small straight-wing jet, two engines above and behind the wing, conventional empennage.



From a later pass, Kermit and Big Bird.











__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

And another perfect overhead pass.







“and your little dog, too!”



This was the last pass. I watched it descend for landing at Mojave in 20x glass.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ok, the simple dist set up will allow around 75-85% EtOH; if you want it purer (higher %) then run it fractional. Your cold well water is fine for cooling. Also realize there is an art to fractional distillation, most if not all your control is adjusting heating temp and the cooling temp; the principle is you want to concentrate the EtOH in the upper column before it goes out the condenser so that once it hits the condensor it's at high concentration.. In simple terms you want it to keep cycling for awhile in the upper column as it gets a higher concentration


I'm confused. Just to make sure we are on the same page here, I am attempting to separate EtOH from cannabis oils/resins. I guess I am still not really understanding the fractional column, and will read up more on it.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

Anybody want to take a stab at what's going on with these clones? I'm thinking maybe a magnesium overload. They are in soil.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm confused. Just to make sure we are on the same page here, I am attempting to separate EtOH from cannabis oils/resins. I guess I am still not really understanding the fractional column, and will read up more on it.











Fractionating column - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Only the pure strong alcohol stays in gas form. The rest gets condensed on the walls and drops back down.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Anybody want to take a stab at what's going on with these clones? I'm thinking maybe a magnesium overload. They are in soil.View attachment 4890349


Anytime I see light green new growth I think a lack of iron, could be many things though.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Anytime I see light green new growth I think a lack of iron, could be many things though.


Yes, it's only in new growth so my best bet is to get them into some new soil probably! There is something they don't like!!

I just transplanted the last of my clones from the cloner, and done with that for a while. I think I am only going to keep a few moms going for the summer and plant a few clones outdoors....and I have a bunch to give away.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

A B-2 just passed overhead, and the phone would not focus on it.

I noticed something white in the sky, and it was Proteus. It’s a regular Rutan-o-rama today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I noticed something white in the sky, and it was Proteus


Wouldn't Proteus be a better name for a boat or a sub?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wouldn't Proteus be a better name for a boat or a sub?


I would not have thought of that. I’m curious as to why you think so. I’ll wager your take on it is cool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

He rides the rivers of wind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would not have thought of that. I’m curious as to why you think so. I’ll wager your take on it is cool.


Proteus was Poseidon's son and the protector of bodies of water.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Proteus was Poseidon's son and the protector of bodies of water.


Real son or abracadabra son?


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Real son or abracadabra son?


mythological gods, there's a little abracadabra.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

I think a squirrel forgot where he buried his tulip bulb. I'm gonna steal it when it opens up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think a squirrel forgot where he buried his tulip bulb. I'm gonna steal it when it opens up.
> 
> View attachment 4890422


I dug out a bunch of irises a few years ago, one showed up again this year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I dug out a bunch of irises a few years ago, one showed up again this year.


Are they bulb based too? This one is on a tiny patch of grass between parking spots, I didn't notice it yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

I just got a call from "amazon customer service" pre-recorded message said I purchased $300 worth of gift cards and if I press 1 I can verify my purchase.........soooo I pressed 1. Indian accent "hello sir, we have your name on the account and wanted to make sure you where ordered these" me "oh let me...just one sec....you're being re"....he butts in "oh, yes I'm recording this for customer service perpose" I laughed and said "no you didn't let me finish...... you're being reported" he yelled out "you mother fucker!" And hung up.......I don't think he's having a good day


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just got a call from "amazon customer service" pre-recorded message said I purchased $300 worth of gift cards and if I press 1 I can verify my purchase.........soooo I pressed 1. Indian accent "hello sir, we have your name on the account and wanted to make sure you where ordered these" me "oh let me...just one sec....you're being re"....he butts in "oh, yes I'm recording this for customer service perpose" I laughed and said "no you didn't let me finish...... you're being reported" he yelled out "you mother fucker!" And hung up.......I don't think he's having a good day
> 
> View attachment 4890427


that's classic...lol

i had a spam email today...telling me i was "dead".....  and my wife was trying to get the funds.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's classic...lol
> 
> i had a spam email today...telling me i was "dead".....  and my wife was trying to get the funds.......


Hope you didn't put that weiner sticker on her car......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope you didn't put that weiner sticker on her car......


no no no....lol

but i did sent the spammer a nice rounded gif back though.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they bulb based too? This one is on a tiny patch of grass between parking spots, I didn't notice it yesterday.


Rhizome's, like bulbs but different.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fractionating column - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess what confuses me is I am not trying to make the ethanol stronger...I'm using 190 proof ethanol. I just want to separate the ethanol from the cannabis oil.

I could see if I was trying to turn low proof ethanol to higher proof, but I'm not...although that might be next!! I guess I'll just play with it and try different methods and see what, if anything, works. 

In the meantime I got syringe filters in today's mail...I could go play with my rosin some more and see if I can remove some fats. I'm not real confident about that process either


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

I drove past the airport earlier. Stratolaunch is in this pic. Where’s Waldo?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A B-2 just passed overhead, and the phone would not focus on it.
> 
> I noticed something white in the sky, and it was Proteus. It’s a regular Rutan-o-rama today.
> 
> ...


Read it as Prostate


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I drove past the airport earlier. Stratolaunch is in this pic. Where’s Waldo?
> 
> View attachment 4890462


I give up!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess what confuses me is I am not trying to make the ethanol stronger...I'm using 190 proof ethanol. I just want to separate the ethanol from the cannabis oil.
> 
> I could see if I was trying to turn low proof ethanol to higher proof, but I'm not...although that might be next!! I guess I'll just play with it and try different methods and see what, if anything, works.
> 
> In the meantime I got syringe filters in today's mail...I could go play with my rosin some more and see if I can remove some fats. I'm not real confident about that process either


Then use the simple distillation set up; it's also faster


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess what confuses me is I am not trying to make the ethanol stronger...I'm using 190 proof ethanol. I just want to separate the ethanol from the cannabis oil.
> 
> I could see if I was trying to turn low proof ethanol to higher proof, but I'm not...although that might be next!! I guess I'll just play with it and try different methods and see what, if anything, works.
> 
> In the meantime I got syringe filters in today's mail...I could go play with my rosin some more and see if I can remove some fats. I'm not real confident about that process either


I’ll be interested to hear/read how the filters work.

Fractional distillation is part art and part science. This diagram shows temp and composition of a notional two-component liquid. The lens-shaped space is the region between boiling point (upper line) and condensation point for two-component vapor. Each stairstep represents one theoretical plate. Different columns run at varying boilup rates and reflux ratios (how much is taken off above the column divided by how much is returned down the column) will have varying lengths of a theoretical plate. I’m guessing your Vigreux has between two and four t. p.

Insulating the column and adding a still head with a stopcock to have control over reflux ratio will give you sharper cuts in terms of b. p. and thus purity of your fractions.

The diagram.



A still head similar to the one I use. The needle valve controls reflux ratio.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I give up!


Behind the three dark blue vertical stabilizers on the far left.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Behind the three dark blue vertical stabilizers on the far left.


I see it now! lol


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

I think I will try the simple distillation first. Don't forget I am a total newb at this...I've probably read enough to be a 1st year chem student at this point though. 

Is there some material I could practice with, with ethanol?? A substitute for cannabis to do a practice run with? I'd be especially interested in doing a "practice run" in the water distiller!! 

I have a bio chem grad student moving into my rental in June, from Israel  He was referred to me by another stoner student tenant


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think I will try the simple distillation first. Don't forget I am a total newb at this...I've probably read enough to be a 1st year chem student at this point though.
> 
> Is there some material I could practice with, with ethanol?? A substitute for cannabis to do a practice run with? I'd be especially interested in doing a "practice run" in the water distiller!!
> 
> I have a bio chem grad student moving into my rental in June, from Israel  He was referred to me by another stoner student tenant


 Vodka recommends itself, simple ethanol/water system. Or jug wine -> brandy


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2021)

I've been watching the first season of Masterchef. In this one challenge the competitors all had to kill a crab to make a dish. There is this Hindu lady in the competition, whose faith taught her that everything has a soul and commands her not to kill anything (though somehow it is okay to use meat someone else killed, mysterious ways and all that jazz). She was having a crisis of conscience and crying and breaking down, but after a few words from Gordon Ramsey, she walked right over to her station and murdered that crab. I think Ramsey may be the second coming or some other deity. A few words and this pious woman threw out all or her indoctrination in order to compete. Welcome to America! You'll fit in just fine...


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

Went to walk out into the garage and there was an alligator lizard right by the step. Closed the door to get a dustpan to chase him into and when I opened the door again he was nowhere to be found. Hope he finds some critters to eat.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been watching the first season of Masterchef. In this one challenge the competitors all had to kill a crab to make a dish. There is this Hindu lady in the competition, whose faith taught her that everything has a soul and commands her not to kill anything (though somehow it is okay to use meat someone else killed, mysterious ways and all that jazz). She was having a crisis of conscience and crying and breaking down, but after a few words from Gordon Ramsey, she walked right over to her station and murdered that crab. I think Ramsey may be the second coming or some other deity. A few words and this pious woman threw out all or her indoctrination in order to compete. Welcome to America! You'll fit in just fine...


Gordon could have scored epic points by quoting from the scripture of the International Society for Crustacea Consciousness.
It’s all right there in Stabacrab-Gita.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think I will try the simple distillation first. Don't forget I am a total newb at this...I've probably read enough to be a 1st year chem student at this point though.
> 
> Is there some material I could practice with, with ethanol?? A substitute for cannabis to do a practice run with? I'd be especially interested in doing a "practice run" in the water distiller!!
> 
> I have a bio chem grad student moving into my rental in June, from Israel  He was referred to me by another stoner student tenant


water and ethanol is a centuries old classic


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 29, 2021)

Idk who had family members in the group but that choir that just opened the nfl draft was not too pretty good .


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Vodka recommends itself, simple ethanol/water system. Or jug wine -> brandy


I like it...I'll (attempt to) turn a bottle of cheap wine into ethanol...That's a good one for the water distiller!


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wouldn't Proteus be a better name for a boat or a sub?





cannabineer said:


> I would not have thought of that. I’m curious as to why you think so. I’ll wager your take on it is cool.



Proteus was a Greek God however the plane was not named for Proteus' heritage.

The plane was named more for the attributed abilities of the deity.

Some who ascribe a specific domain to Proteus call him the god of "elusive sea change", which suggests the constantly changing nature of the sea or the liquid quality of water. He can foretell the future, but, in a mytheme familiar to several cultures, will change his shape to avoid doing so;* he answers only to those who are capable of capturing him. From this feature of Proteus comes the adjective protean, meaning "versatile", "mutable", or "capable of assuming many forms". "Protean" has positive connotations of flexibility, versatility and adaptability.*


*This Incredible Plane: Scaled Composites Proteus*
Scaled Composites
Mojave, CA 93501, USA

Designed by Burt Rutan back in the 1990s, the big composite bug of a plane is still busy.
There aren’t many aircraft that can literally stop traffic, but the praying mantis shape of the giant composite lifter literally does just that. No one ever figured out what to do about it, though.

Giving it a name for a mythological Greek sea god who could change appearance at will, Burt Rutan originally designed Proteus as a high-altitude, long-operation, optionally piloted telecommunications platform. Its design mission included carrying an 18-foot-diameter telecom antenna system to provide high-speed internet over major cities. Proteus was to be the first of a series of aircraft built by Scaled Technology Works of Montrose, Colorado (a Scaled Composites spinoff company that eventually closed). But by the time Proteus was developed, telecom companies became more interested in ground-based fiber-optic systems. Lacking commercial interest, Scaled Technology Works built only one Proteus. But its story was far from done.

NASA’s Dryden Flight Research Center, seeing Proteus’ potential for its own research missions, stepped in and helped Scaled Composites continue the aircraft’s development. Airborne testing began with its first flight on July 26, 1998, piloted by Mike Melvill, Proteus chief test pilot, and Peter Siebold, Proteus flight test engineer, at the Mojave Airport. Testing continued through the end of 1999. NASA created a station-keeping autopilot and SATCOM system for the Proteus as a part of its Environmental Research Aircraft and Sensor Technology (ERAST) project. In June 1999, Proteus debuted at the 1999 Paris Airshow, completing its last leg nonstop from Bangor, Maine, to Le Bourget.

The aircraft features a tandem-wing, a twin-boom configuration, and two rear-mounted FJ44-2E turbofans, modified for high-altitude operations. Payloads up to 2,000 pounds are attached to the bottom fuselage. Tip sections can be added to or removed from the rear wing or the forward canards to tailor the Proteus’ aerodynamics for various external payloads or for maximum altitude. The aircraft typically cruises at altitudes from 50,000 feet to more than 63,000 feet for up to 18 hours. Notably, Proteus attained a maximum altitude of 62,385 feet in October 2000, earning it a Fédération Aéronautique Internationale Class C-1e world altitude record.

There is no shortage of projects to occupy its schedule—it has flown more than 1,000 flights. Atmospheric research, reconnaissance and surveillance projects; commercial imaging; and small satellite launches all keep Proteus busy. The aircraft requires minimal specialized ground support and regularly operates into and out of general aviation airports, making it a versatile and economic flying testbed.

Proteus’ legacy lives on in Scaled Composites White Knight aircraft, with the wing design and “mothership” concept being two of the most significant contributions to the project.

Designed for only 100 to 150 flight hours (as a proof of concept aircraft), Proteus, which is today owned and operated by Scaled Composites’ parent company, Northrop Grumman, passed the 4,500-hour mark in 2019 and continues to fly an abundance of research missions to this day, proof that a great design sometimes delivers way more than promised, and for much longer, too.









This Incredible Plane: Scaled Composites Proteus by Scaled CompositesAeroExpo


There aren’t many aircraft that can literally stop traffic, but the praying mantis shape of the giant composite lifter literally does just that. No one ever figured out what to do about it, though. Giving it a name for a mythological Greek sea god who could change appearance at will, Burt...




trends.aeroexpo.online







*Proteus, prophetic sea-god[edit]*
According to Homer (_Odyssey_ iv: 355), the sandy island of Pharos situated off the coast of the Nile Delta was the home of Proteus, the oracular Old Man of the Sea and herdsman of the sea-beasts. In the _Odyssey_, Menelaus relates to Telemachus that he had been becalmed here on his journey home from the Trojan War. He learned from Proteus' daughter Eidothea ("the very image of the Goddess"), that if he could capture her father, he could force him to reveal which of the gods he had offended and how he could propitiate them and return home. Proteus emerged from the sea to sleep among his colony of seals, but Menelaus was successful in holding him, though Proteus took the forms of a lion, a serpent, a leopard, a pig, even of water or a tree. Proteus then answered truthfully, further informing Menelaus that his brother Agamemnon had been murdered on his return home, that Ajax the Lesser had been shipwrecked and killed, and that Odysseus was stranded on Calypso's Isle Ogygia.

According to Virgil in the fourth Georgic, at one time the bees of Aristaeus, son of Apollo, all died of a disease. Aristaeus went to his mother, Cyrene, for help; she told him that Proteus could tell him how to prevent another such disaster, but would do so only if compelled. Aristaeus had to seize Proteus and hold him, no matter what he would change into. Aristaeus did so, and Proteus eventually gave up and told him that the bees' death was a punishment for causing the death of Eurydice. To make amends, Aristaeus needed to sacrifice 12 animals to the gods, leave the carcasses in the place of sacrifice, and return three days later. He followed these instructions, and upon returning, he found in one of the carcasses a swarm of bees which he took to his apiary. The bees were never again troubled by disease.

There are also legends concerning Apollonius of Tyana that say Proteus incarnated himself as the 1st century philosopher. These legends are mentioned in the 3rd century biographical work _Life of Apollonius of Tyana_.









Proteus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Went to walk out into the garage and there was an alligator lizard right by the step. Closed the door to get a dustpan to chase him into and when I opened the door again he was nowhere to be found. Hope he finds some critters to eat.


alligator lizard???  Maybe he's in your house, lol...I was just watching the news with some crazy shit like that!!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> alligator lizard???  Maybe he's in your house, lol...I was just watching the news with some crazy shit like that!!


Lol alligator lizards are little guys. Don’t really get past 10 inches including tail. They give a nasty little bite though.

Speaking of lizards, I just finished a 16 mile ride on some new single track, and I saw more horned toads than I’ve ever seen in my life. (lizards that can shoot blood several feet away from their eyes)


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just got a call from "amazon customer service" pre-recorded message said I purchased $300 worth of gift cards and if I press 1 I can verify my purchase.........soooo I pressed 1. Indian accent "hello sir, we have your name on the account and wanted to make sure you where ordered these" me "oh let me...just one sec....you're being re"....he butts in "oh, yes I'm recording this for customer service perpose" I laughed and said "no you didn't let me finish...... you're being reported" he yelled out "you mother fucker!" And hung up.......I don't think he's having a good day
> 
> View attachment 4890427


DON'T TALK TO ME ABOUT THAT CALL. ive been trying to sleep all day today and ive been woken up 9 times with the very same phone message. also ive been getting call centers from india saying that my internet service is going to bre disconected. FFS, these callers suck

be aware of those calls, offten when you press the number, it go's to a premium number and costs a small fortune. so be carefull. the one with us at presant is "you have an sms message from a missed phone call" and if you press 1 to listen to it or 2 to record it for later, bang ,your charged a hefty phone charge


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol alligator lizards are little guys. Don’t really get past 10 inches including tail. They give a nasty little bite though.
> 
> Speaking of lizards, I just finished a 16 mile ride on some new single track, and I saw more horned toads than I’ve ever seen in my life. (lizards that can shoot blood several feet away from their eyes)


Horny toads and 10 inches isn't tiny..


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Horn toads and 10 inches isn't tiny..


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Horny toads and 10 inches isn't tiny..


 I remember why I live in a cold climate now


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Anybody want to take a stab at what's going on with these clones? I'm thinking maybe a magnesium overload. They are in soil.View attachment 4890349


You may be right. 
Excess magnesium blocks nitrogen and lower leaves darken with a blue/green hue.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

ANC said:


>


There's a story there...His parents run a zoo, or something I bet...Cute pic though!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> You may be right.
> Excess magnesium blocks nitrogen and lower leaves darken with a blue/green hue.


Yeah I am a bit stumped...I normally add epsom and calmag to my RO water every time I water, but these have been getting watered with just well water more than 50% of the time...It's also recycled soil though so IDK...It is sudden, whatever it is. The clones were growing fine til about a week ago, and there probably 3 weeks old. There's a batch a week older that is getting it too, but not as bad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just got a call from "amazon customer service" pre-recorded message said I purchased $300 worth of gift cards and if I press 1 I can verify my purchase.........soooo I pressed 1. Indian accent "hello sir, we have your name on the account and wanted to make sure you where ordered these" me "oh let me...just one sec....you're being re"....he butts in "oh, yes I'm recording this for customer service perpose" I laughed and said "no you didn't let me finish...... you're being reported" he yelled out "you mother fucker!" And hung up.......I don't think he's having a good day
> 
> View attachment 4890427





go go kid said:


> DON'T TALK TO ME ABOUT THAT CALL. ive been trying to sleep all day today and ive been woken up 9 times with the very same phone message. also ive been getting call centers from india saying that my internet service is going to bre disconected. FFS, these callers suck
> 
> be aware of those calls, offten when you press the number, it go's to a premium number and costs a small fortune. so be carefull. the one with us at presant is "you have an sms message from a missed phone call" and if you press 1 to listen to it or 2 to record it for later, bang ,your charged a hefty phone charge











Truecaller - Leading Global Caller ID & Call Blocking App


We have identified 184.5 billion unknown calls & helped in blocking 37.8 billion spam calls in 2021. Download the Truecaller app for free today for safer communication!




www.truecaller.com


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> There's a story there...His parents run a zoo, or something I bet...Cute pic though!!


It is possible the animals are rented solely for the pic.

I have seen this practice.






Thorn Tree is coming to an end - Lonely Planet


Thorn Tree is coming to an end



www.lonelyplanet.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 30, 2021)

Thinking about going to the nm cannabis cup tomorrow. Never been to such an event, is it worth it? Or is it just a bunch of vendors? If it's just a bunch of vendors and people saying how great weed is I might skip it.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Thinking about going to the nm cannabis cup tomorrow. Never been to such an event, is it worth it? Or is it just a bunch of vendors? If it's just a bunch of vendors and people saying how great weed is I might skip it.


I’ve been to a couple in California. Back in 2012 I went to one of the first ones they held in San Francisco, it was fun. Met a bunch of cool people and Subcool gave me an eighth of jillybean from his personal stash.

fast forward a few years, I went to one in San Bernardino county and met @curious2garden and her hubby and puppy there. It was more focused on vendors than anything else, but it’s also cool to be around that many people smoking weed in public at one time.

It’s pretty commercial now, but worth the experience at least one time.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Thinking about going to the nm cannabis cup tomorrow. Never been to such an event, is it worth it? Or is it just a bunch of vendors? If it's just a bunch of vendors and people saying how great weed is I might skip it.


I'd second what meta said. Oh and one more thing if you meet meta there and he offers you a dab just say no!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

Well I just took a bit of a gamble...I signed a lease with 3 Canadian students beginning June 1st, for the fall school year, and the 4th is from Israel.

I sure hope the border opens up by then  

I am very seriously considering retirement this year anyways though...It's time. This body and mind are worn out, and I deserve a break!! And it's a good time to sell, I think!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Truecaller - Leading Global Caller ID & Call Blocking App
> 
> 
> We have identified 184.5 billion unknown calls & helped in blocking 37.8 billion spam calls in 2021. Download the Truecaller app for free today for safer communication!
> ...


Land line.....and it's fun


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Land line.....and it's fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4890970


LOL no service at the house.......and if a cell tower goes down it might be days till it gets fixed because it's probably hard to get to........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL no service at the house.......and if a cell tower goes down it might be days till it gets fixed because it's probably hard to get to........


sorry I couldn't resist teasing you.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4890970


Loved that cartoon.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

We went to VOIP for the house phone, saved a lot of money.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

First pregnant Egyptian mummy surprises researchers


Polish researchers examining an Egyptian mummy previously believed to be a male priest discover it was actually a woman after spotting the tiny foot of a 26-30 week old fetus in her abdomen.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

i said the same thing @raratt when i read it too


......WOW


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> We went to VOIP for the house phone, saved a lot of money.


I got rid of a landline altogether....But I damned near dropped my phone in the toilet a few weeks ago and I was thinking about whet the repercussions of that would be...A backup is a good idea!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> We went to VOIP for the house phone, saved a lot of money.





manfredo said:


> I got rid of a landline altogether....But I damned near dropped my phone in the toilet a few weeks ago and I was thinking about whet the repercussions of that would be...A backup is a good idea!


I have a free VOIP for my music business via Google Voice. It is completely free, and as reliable as any VOIP I used to pay for. I get all my voicemails and missed calls emailed to me, and it comes in handy for making calls on the rare occasions when my cell is acting up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I have a free VOIP for my music business via Google Voice. It is completely free, and as reliable as any VOIP I used to pay for. I get all my voicemails and missed calls emailed to me, and it comes in handy for making calls on the rare occasions when my cell is acting up.


We only pay $10 a month because it is tied to our internet. I can handle that.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

Son of a BITCH...Just sitting hee eating some Good & Plenty's, and broke a tooth!!! A really crappy full of silver tooth. I just know this is gonna cost $2,000, and I decided to skip the dental insurance this year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Son of a BITCH...Just sitting hee eating some Good & Plenty's, and broke a tooth!!! A really crappy full of silver tooth. I just know this is gonna cost $2,000, and I decided to skip the dental insurance this year.


Stimulus checks?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Stimulus checks?


Yeah, probably all 3 of them  It's like 80% silver....and very little tooth. The one next to it is a discolored crown I was going to have replaced 2 years ago when I did have dental insurance, but they denied me because of my age...Even the dentist said WTF, you are only in your 50's. So yeah, perhaps 2 crowns. I called my dentist and he is closed at noon today...I better chew real careful all weekend!! At least it doesn't hurt, yet anyways


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

I am headed to turn my press on right now


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, probably all 3 of them  It's like 80% silver....and very little tooth. The one next to it is a discolored crown I was going to have replaced 2 years ago when I did have dental insurance, but they denied me because of my age...Even the dentist said WTF, you are only in your 50's. So yeah, perhaps 2 crowns. I called my dentist and he is closed at noon today...I better chew real careful all weekend!! At least it doesn't hurt, yet anyways


I broke a similar tooth a few weeks ago, and I HATE the dentist. I hadn't been in 14 years, I take very good care of my teeth because of the fear. I went in and they fused some new white filler onto the mostly silver tooth. Luckily, the tooth was still sealed, so it was an easy process. If yours isn't hurting yet, it is probably still sealed, too, so get in there before the filling breaks away with all of the horrible complications (having to clean it out, pain, abcess, antibiotics, the whole nine yards). Good luck!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

Cool read  








Dark Roasted Blend: Monowheels: The Weirdest Transport Known to Man


Dark Roasted Blend




www.darkroastedblend.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Land line.....and it's fun


Say what you will about a land line and a old timey bakelite phone, the reception was crystal clear and it works with no electric.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I broke a similar tooth a few weeks ago, and I HATE the dentist. I hadn't been in 14 years, I take very good care of my teeth because of the fear. I went in and they fused some new white filler onto the mostly silver tooth. Luckily, the tooth was still sealed, so it was an easy process. If yours isn't hurting yet, it is probably still sealed, too, so get in there before the filling breaks away with all of the horrible complications (having to clean it out, pain, abcess, antibiotics, the whole nine yards). Good luck!


Thanks I am hoping I get "lucky' too and that maybe he can patch it back up.

I had 2 wisdom teeth pulled a few years back. That was fun  Actually it wasn't terrible and I'm glad I didn't pay the extra $1,000+ for an oral surgeon to do it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

Went deep down the YT rabbit hole. Not sure how I arrived here, but I think I'll stay a while...








Also, I miss @bluewizard.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Say what you will about a land line and a old timey bakelite phone, the reception was crystal clear and it works with no electric.


I never knew the old phones were made of Bakelite....That was some amazing stuff!


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4891487


yikes.. never hire stevie wonder for cabinetry


----------



## BarnBuster (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I never knew the old phones were made of Bakelite....That was some amazing stuff!


I shot from the hip on the Bakelite name, I think both the Western Electric 302 (30's-50's) and 500 series phones (60's-80's) here in the US were made from a thermoplastic called Tenite maybe later ones from ABS plastic.





Classic Rotary Phones Forum - Index


Classic Rotary Phones Forum - Index



www.classicrotaryphones.com


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I shot from the hip on the Bakelite name, I think both the Western Electric 302 (30's-50's) and 500 series phones (60's-80's) here in the US were made from a thermoplastic called Tenite maybe later ones from ABS plastic.


Wasn't tenite also used for those tortiseshell colored eyeglass frames?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wasn't tenite also used for those tortiseshell colored eyeglass frames?


It was used for a lot of consumer stuff, eyeglass frames, tool handles, toothbrushes, gun stocks, toys, Duncon Yo-Yo's and casino dice. The fact you could add color to it was a plus. I tried Tenite dildo in a search but no go.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I shot from the hip on the Bakelite name, I think both the Western Electric 302 (30's-50's) and 500 series phones (60's-80's) here in the US were made from a thermoplastic called Tenite maybe later ones from ABS plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was into selling vintage jewelry many years ago and some of the old costume jewelry was make from Bakelite and it was cool stuff! Probably taken over by epoxies and such.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was into selling vintage jewelry many years ago and some of the old costume jewelry was make from Bakelite and it was cool stuff! Probably taken over by epoxies and such.


When I was little around 6yo I had a bakelite fishing reel. Was pretty tough. It was a fresh water reel; my uncle took me fishing off the Long Beach pier and I hooked into a big(for a little kid) halibut and the reel exploded. Uncle grabbed the rod and spool and landed the bugger.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Nice to see so many of yall are still here. Been a crazy few yrs eh


----------



## ChingOwn (May 1, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Thinking about going to the nm cannabis cup tomorrow. Never been to such an event, is it worth it? Or is it just a bunch of vendors? If it's just a bunch of vendors and people saying how great weed is I might skip it.


I did it. The guy that invited me won the cup with hulk berry.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I did it. The guy that invited me won the cup with hulk berry. View attachment 4892373


Looks like a bunch of vendors


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

Well perhaps the mystery is solved. I've been disoriented and exhausted all the time for the past month, with a poor appetite. I was blaming it on the Covid vaccinations. but today I weighed the jar of rosin pucks from the past month and it's probably 4-5 times as much cannabis as I normally consume in a month. Yeah, that might just make one confused and tired


----------



## ChingOwn (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like a bunch of vendors


Yup it was very small, and smelled like weed. 1/2 lb green chili cheeseburger wasn't bad though.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Yup it was very small, and smelled like weed. 1/2 lb green chili cheeseburger wasn't bad though.


The cheeseburger was a good choice. Both @Grandpapy and I remember how bad the smoked turkey leg was at the Northern California Cannabis Cup.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The cheeseburger was a good choice. Both @Grandpapy and I remember how bad the smoked turkey leg was at the Northern California Cannabis Cup.


Despite the human fragility taking place the thought of the Tangerine bud that was handed out makes me think of laughing.

Edit: You know what? I love him like a brother, of coarse I should laugh.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well perhaps the mystery is solved. I've been disoriented and exhausted all the time for the past month, with a poor appetite. I was blaming it on the Covid vaccinations. but today I weighed the jar of rosin pucks from the past month and it's probably 4-5 times as much cannabis as I normally consume in a month. Yeah, that might just make one confused and tired


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Mo bettah. From Celebration day.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

It’s a windy day here. The weather clowns on the Internet have been warning of gusts to 60 mph. For maybe ten minutes they upped that to 80 mph, winds that can do damage. They walked that right on back. Those gusts you’re feeling? Don’t worry; they’re within limits.

So then why does my fence suddenly mean something in barcode?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2021)

Okay, let's end the weekend with some Harry Mack. This is older, but I just watched it for the first time. His rhyming is like a super power - would you like invisibility, super fast speed, or the ability to spit dope lyrics off the top as often and as long as you like??? Good choice, Harry. Good choice.










The week's Omegle Bars was short, but really nice. Quality of Quantity.


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a windy day here. The weather clowns on the Internet have been warning of gusts to 60 mph. For maybe ten minutes they upped that to 80 mph, winds that can do damage. They walked that right on back. Those gusts you’re feeling? Don’t worry; they’re within limits.
> 
> So then why does my fence suddenly mean something in barcode?


My pool cover tried to take some of my lawn furniture and hide in my pool


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Day 2 of north wind here, we maxed out at 22 mph yesterday, but it was steady all day. Glad no big fires were started. West side of the valley had worse winds, as usual. Supposed to die off this evening but still some into tomorrow.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 3, 2021)

Is lockdown getting you down, do you want to laugh at a loved one, I'm not judging ha.


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2021)

80 people enter a Manhattan Best Buy wearing blue polo shirts and khaki pants. Chaos ensues. 






Full story here.













Best Buy - Improv Everywhere


80 Improv Everywhere Agents infiltrate a Best Buy, dressed like employees. More




improveverywhere.com


----------



## ChingOwn (May 3, 2021)

I had forgotten i had about $200 in etherium since about this time last year now I got about $6k. It's at $3,300 a coin will probably get up to 20k a coin over the next year get in there homies


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I had forgotten a had about $200 in etherium since about this time last year now I got about $6k. It's at $3,300 a coin will probably get up to 20k a coin over the next year get in there homies


I'm putting all my money in booze.


I may do 3 or 4 bottles tonight, the pandemic is getting to me.



Well, maybe they're not _that_ big, I may do 5.

Late game coming on and all.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 3, 2021)

They outlawed minis in my state starting 1 july


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2021)

It was a very good day for planespotting.
First, a four-engine airliner type in white “nothing to see here” paint.

Then, another four-engine airliner type in red-and-white Virgin livery, with something long and red on the left wing inboard of engines. Googling brought me to Cosmic Girl, a repurposed Jumbo converted to air-launch a purpose-designed small orbital rocket. Branson’s toe in the water of the orbital billionaires’ club.

This but minus rocket. They are possibly getting ready for an imminent launch.



Then I lucked onto an F-16 climbing to a station off a two-engine airliner type. I couldn’t see or exclude a refueling boom.

Then, a contrail (keep in mind that the usual parade of airliners was not generating even transient contrails in the very blue sky, so higher than that) had this at its head. It probably came out of Palmdale and was past the steep-climb phase of ascent. Course was due north.



In this instance, the white says something else, “not military”. This one did not have the two wing sausages.

Finally something I mistook for an airliner, but the oversized T-tail, the high wings with much taper (and no winglets), and the stout fuselage pointed me to a Cretaceous survivor, a Galaxy in the midst of flight test Mecca.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In this instance, the white says something else, “not military”. This one did not have the two wing sausages.


The NASA bird is out of Edwards. It is typical to see a little comma contrail as a U-2 goes through the altitude that contrails happen at.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

New York City Revelers Legally Light Up at Annual Cannabis Parade & Rally


For decades — long before 4/20 became the unofficial weed holiday — New Yorkers of all stripes have gathered on the first Saturday in May to celebrate marijuana and demand its decriminalization at …




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I had forgotten i had about $200 in etherium since about this time last year now I got about $6k. It's at $3,300 a coin will probably get up to 20k a coin over the next year get in there homies


Pretty wild. Check out doge too


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> The NASA bird is out of Edwards. It is typical to see a little comma contrail as a U-2 goes through the altitude that contrails happen at.


Look who flew by again! This one definitely has the wing pods. Yesterday’s might have had’em also, but even directly overhead it was small in 15x glass.











ER-2 High-Altitude Platform
 

NASA brings you images, videos and features from the unique perspective of America's space agency. Get updates on missions, watch NASA TV, read blogs, view the latest discoveries, and more.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2021)

In memory of the Bears (very beautiful handmade spoons) I was cooking short ribs tonight & started using this "birch spatula" without thinking. The history behind it is about 20 years ago on a moose hunt I discovered we hadn't brought cooking implements so I made this with a chain saw & then whittled it into final shape with my hunting knife to remove any saw lube.
It still works great (Gin & Tonic for size reference).


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

Scrub Jay babies on the patio.
Anyone want some crunchy peaches? Starting to cull a bunch, pollination rate was good.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Scrub Jay babies on the patio.View attachment 4894208
> Anyone want some crunchy peaches? Starting to cull a bunch, pollination rate was good.View attachment 4894209


Bottom pic makes me think those would work well as buckshot in a spud gun.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In memory of the Bears (very beautiful handmade spoons) I was cooking short ribs tonight & started using this "birch spatula" without thinking. The history behind it is about 20 years ago on a moose hunt I discovered we hadn't brought cooking implements so I made this with a chain saw & then whittled it into final shape with my hunting knife to remove any saw lube.
> It still works great (Gin & Tonic for size reference).
> 
> View attachment 4894169
> ...


For some reason my eyes are glued to that bottle, damn but it looks tasty.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

this thread is so misleading.....i thought they were talking about food......boy was i wrong....





__





Tacos?


So i had my lights at 60%. My plants are still in veg. I need to keep them cooler. The temps don't really go down to 78° until i got to the 30% mark. Did i dontje right thing by turning the lights down? They probably still need that veg light. Or should i go lower? The pic is about my lights. To...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> this thread is so misleading.....i thought they were talking about food......boy was i wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm, tacos sound really good right now. I'm starving! Curse you Charlie Brown 

What to make for dinner??? It was pasta last night. Maybe fried pork chops....I need to go shopping soon


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmmm, tacos sound really good right now. I'm starving! Curse you Charlie Brown
> 
> What to make for dinner??? It was pasta last night. Maybe fried pork chops....I need to go shopping soon


stay with the taco's, it's a no fale dinner, snack and lunch.....js

you just reminded me i have some thick cut pork chops........hmmmmm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> For some reason my eyes are glued to that bottle, damn but it looks tasty.


It is!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

stuffed jalopeno taco's.....might have to try to make those.....seems pretty easy...


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2021)

Yo I'm fucking Scottish!


I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a kilt so short my dong peeks out


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> stuffed jalopeno taco's.....might have to try to make those.....seems pretty easy...


Taco tuesday! Got a recipe for that?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yo I'm fucking Scottish!
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a kilt so short my dong peeks out


It says you got jersey in you too!


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It says you got jersey in you too!


Lol it's that area, eastern PA, NJ. I grew up in the Philly area so it's dead on


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yo I'm fucking Scottish!
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a kilt so short my dong peeks out


I'm part Scots also. Only 13% though.


----------



## lokie (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yo I'm fucking Scottish!
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a kilt so short my dong peeks out


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Lol it's that area, eastern PA, NJ. I grew up in the Philly area so it's dead on


Bro!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Taco tuesday! Got a recipe for that?


Working on it, my wife showed me a guy on the tik tok that made them. I was hmmm sounds like a good experiment to try...let me go through the video and I might have an idea....on what to use...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Working on it, my wife showed me a guy on the tik tok that made them. I was hmmm sounds like a good experiment to try...let me go through the video and I might have an idea....on what to use...


Yeah I saw something like those a while back and it sounds good


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I saw something like those a while back and it sounds good


It does.

It's on tik tok...look up freddsters on tik tok, and subject is stuffed jalapeno tacos.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2021)

So roast jalapenos and clean them out,stuff cheese (Oaxaca or can use mozerilla) roast again to meat cheese while melting cook the meat) meat is my question, guacamole, clantro and or course tortilla

Oh forgot salsa...if wanted


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yo I'm fucking Scottish!
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a *kilt so short my dong peeks out*


So. . . We're talking like belly button length "ish"?


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So. . . We're talking like belly button length "ish"?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In memory of the Bears (very beautiful handmade spoons) I was cooking short ribs tonight & started using this "birch spatula" without thinking. The history behind it is about 20 years ago on a moose hunt I discovered we hadn't brought cooking implements so I made this with a chain saw & then whittled it into final shape with my hunting knife to remove any saw lube.
> It still works great (Gin & Tonic for size reference).
> 
> View attachment 4894169
> ...


Spoon's nice, I'll take the gin and tonic, thank you very much


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yo I'm fucking Scottish!
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a kilt so short my dong peeks out


25% Irish is easily more than 30% Scotch!

PS Highlight your ass it's your best feature


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 25% Irish is easily more than 30% Scotch!
> 
> PS Highlight your ass it's your best feature


Is there a version of chaps that's a kilt?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Is there a version of chaps that's a kilt?


I think this is a question for @Pinworm and in his absence @Metasynth


----------



## srh88 (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm part Scots also. Only 13% though.


I'm double the scot you'll ever be! Lol jk


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

April Marijuana Sales in Oregon, Illinois Set New Highs | The Motley Fool


Both states notched fresh monthly records.




www.fool.com


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

I should go go the local taqueria and get a couple super burrito's to celebrate the 5th.


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2021)

Tacos for dinner tonight. I forgot it was cinco de Mayo until I was in the grocery store buying chicken for my tacos. Life’s just funny that way sometimes


----------



## ChingOwn (May 5, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 5, 2021)

September 16th is the truth but whatever. I'm an Irishman living on the Mexican border. They drink on Saint Patrick's day and wear stupid green shit . I drink on Cinco de Mayo and wear a Sombrero and shave it down to mustache. ...you drink, I drink, we drink.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> September 16th is the truth but whatever. I'm an Irishman living on the Mexican border. They drink on Saint Patrick's day and wear stupid green shit . I drink on Cinco de Mayo and wear a Sombrero and shave it down to mustache. ...you drink, I drink, we drink.


I am imagining one of those great imposing bandido handlebar affairs, the sort that fairly shouts:


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2021)

Recent flyovers of the battlespace have revealed major developments in the ongoing campaign for (Ant) Hill 34z.

As of three days ago, a combined force of engineers and combat troops had effected considerable repair of the perimeter, with defenses-in-depth against attacks of opportunity by Raven- and Lagomorph-class heavies. The straight section up and left contains airspace-denial assets to respond to Quail attacks up to battalion strength. The small satellite mound at ten o’clock is believed to be a synthetic-aperture phased debris array.



A flyover performed early today reveals much destructive activity. Analysis suggests a staged multipronged attack by various belligerents operating in concert.

Analysts believe that the start of battle was at local midnight, when a formation of first-rate Lagomorph battleships stood offshore in line ahead, then directed multiple naval-rifle broadsides at Hill 34z.

Their witheringly accurate fire was probably spotted and directed by a squad of Ground Squirrel light scout cavalry that had staked out a concealed observation position.

With defenses heavily engaged, the next phase of battle was brought by several regiments of Quail fresh out of overhaul. 242nd Division “Bunny Busters” was not equipped for this scenario, and it was attrited to below unit cohesion.



Despite severe damage to the entire fortification, this office is confident that the defenders of Hill 34z will rapidly repair and enlarge the structure. Long-term success will likely depend on two factors, excluding Acts of Car.

1) While the engineer corps remains fully effective, combat divisions have been heavily drawn down by the unexpected violence of enemy engagements thus far. Indirect indications suggest that a vigorous replacement effort is under way, with H. M.’s staff under emergency larva-restocking rules.

2) The surrounding region did not fare well in terms of seasonal materiel production. While procurement teams are actively securing available resources, this sustained battle and construction tempo might not be sustainable unless strategic reserves are deeper than our admittedly imprecise estimates indicate.

The site is slated for continuing assignment of aerial reconnaissance assets.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> September 16th is the truth but whatever. I'm an Irishman living on the Mexican border. They drink on Saint Patrick's day and wear stupid green shit . I drink on Cinco de Mayo and wear a Sombrero and shave it down to mustache. ...*you drink, I drink, we drink*.


Amo, amas, amat, amamus, amatis, amant


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Recent flyovers of the battlespace have revealed major developments in the ongoing campaign for (Ant) Hill 34z.
> 
> As of three days ago, a combined force of engineers and combat troops had effected considerable repair of the perimeter, with defenses-in-depth against attacks of opportunity by Raven- and Lagomorph-class heavies. The straight section up and left contains airspace-denial assets to respond to Quail attacks up to battalion strength. The small satellite mound at ten o’clock is believed to be a synthetic-aperture phased debris array.
> 
> ...


Talk to @ChingOwn about embedding some com guys. You need better intel and you can't afford @raratt 's support (people are cheaper than U2s)


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Amo, amas, amat, amamus, amatis, amant


Yeah...lost me


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah...lost me


Conjugation of the latin verb love


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2021)

~ Frantically begins Googling Conjugation ~


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Frantically begins searching Conjugation ~


You've conjugated that verb whether or not you knew it ;D of that I have no doubt


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Frantically begins Googling Conjugation ~


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4895451


The amoeba backing away from noxious stimuli was the gif you were looking for, not sadomasochism, ow mitosis ow ow


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The amoeba backing away from noxious stimuli was the gif you were looking for, not sadomasochism, ow mitosis ow ow


In compensation, amoebae can have a onesome.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In compensation, amoebae can have a onesome.


Meiosis matters (because it hurts!)


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Meiosis matters (because it hurts!)


----------



## ChingOwn (May 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am imagining one of those great imposing bandido handlebar affairs, the sort that fairly shouts:
> 
> View attachment 4895366


That is what I like to imagine but it grows in blonde to offset the rest of my curly black face pubes. So I look more like goose from top gun.



curious2garden said:


> Talk to @ChingOwn about embedding some com guys. You need better intel and you can't afford @raratt 's support (people are cheaper than U2s)


I know just the right guys


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

Our natural AC kicked in last night, the Delta Breeze. No 90's today. I think one of my irrigation lines got nicked by someone with a shovel  so I'll have to dig it out and see what's up. Trying to make sure the raspberries get enough water this year so I can get a crop. Green beans are starting to pop up and the tomatoes look good. Mornin all.


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

It's cool here today too, but no rain...We are at that point where soon the switch will flip and we go from this, to HOT, usually over night.

Busy day for me, Headed out for errands this morning...the bank, grocery store, found a bike for my bro so dropping that off, then back for the afternoons activities


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> That is what I like to imagine but it grows in blonde to offset the rest of my curly black face pubes. So I look more like goose from top gun.
> 
> 
> I know just the right guys View attachment 4895516


We were launching out an aircraft and someone was standing with their hands over their ears so a friend and I put our hands over our mouth and eyes respectively to complete the scene. The crew chief turned back to look and lost it, the pilot said he was giggling while taxiing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2021)

Fun to watch...


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

Good news, still planting my milkweed plants for them though.








The Latest Monarch Butterfly Breeding Pattern Shows That Their Population May Be on the Rise


There is an increase in Monarch butterflies in California and the United Kingdom, leading many to believe that conversation efforts are working.




www.marthastewart.com


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

This is out of left field, however has anyone found a fiberglass shower cleanser that works? I don't want to have to get a polishing bonnet to have to clean it. I found some stuff years ago that was amazing, all I remember is it came in a bright green spray bottle with fluorescent orange lettering, I'll be damned if I remember the name.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> This is out of left field, however has anyone found a fiberglass shower cleanser that works? I don't want to have to get a polishing bonnet to have to clean it. I found some stuff years ago that was amazing, all I remember is it came in a bright green spray bottle with fluorescent orange lettering, I'll be damned if I remember the name.


CLR?


clr - Google Search


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> CLR?
> 
> 
> clr - Google Search


Nope.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope.


Have you tried it? Works for a bunch of things in the shop too. Just don't ever leave it out.....I did, and someone (probably me) knocked it over. Even though the cap was on, it still leaked some on the fairly new shop floor.......thankfully it's not in a open area, it messed up the cement real bad


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have you tried it? Works for a bunch of things in the shop too. Just don't ever leave it out.....I did, and someone (probably me) knocked it over. Even though the cap was on, it still leaked some on the fairly new shop floor.......thankfully it's not in a open area, it messed up the cement real bad


Yes I have. I tried phosphoric acid also.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes I have. I tried phosphoric acid also.


Damn. I know you can re gel coat them. My parents had it done a few years ago and it still looks great.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn. I know you can re gel coat them. My parents had it done a few years ago and it still looks great.


I had a tub done they sprayed epoxy paint on it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 6, 2021)

From The Onion yesterday:


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

OK








OK


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4895826View attachment 4895826


fan?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2021)

it's amazing what people find in italy









2,000-year-old marble head of Rome's first emperor discovered


A 2,000-year-old marble head of Augustus, Rome's first emperor, has been discovered in Isernia, an Italian town in the south central region of Molise.




www.cnn.com


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> This is out of left field, however has anyone found a fiberglass shower cleanser that works? I don't want to have to get a polishing bonnet to have to clean it. I found some stuff years ago that was amazing, all I remember is it came in a bright green spray bottle with fluorescent orange lettering, I'll be damned if I remember the name.


Comet spray is awesome but hard to find lately...Probably not what you are thinking of but it's great for plastic / fiberglass showers and tubs. Another good trick when you get it spotless, is a coat or 2 of car wax on the walls...but not the floor or it's be slippery.

I'll be cleaning student rentals soon using every trick I know, including an ozone machine if needed !!


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes I have. I tried phosphoric acid also.


Comet might not cut it then  I have actually repainted a few with damned good results...Good old Rustoleum gloss white enamel applied with a foam roller...then re-caulk. Looks like a brand new bath tub...For about 1-2 years, then paint it again!! And you could do any color really!! I might have a picture of a rental one....


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> This is out of left field, however has anyone found a fiberglass shower cleanser that works? I don't want to have to get a polishing bonnet to have to clean it. I found some stuff years ago that was amazing, all I remember is it came in a bright green spray bottle with fluorescent orange lettering, I'll be damned if I remember the name.


Maybe some kind of marine fiberglass hull cleaner?


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Maybe some kind of marine fiberglass hull cleaner?


I was thinking about trying that.


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

Look at this sad looking grill. I got the upper rack propped up with a soup can. I have rebuilt it every year but there's not really anything left to rebuild at this point. Country style ribs with the first sweet corn of the season though, probably from Florida


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Comet might not cut it then  I have actually repainted a few with damned good results...Good old Rustoleum gloss white enamel applied with a foam roller...then re-caulk. Looks like a brand new bath tub...For about 1-2 years, then paint it again!! And you could do any color really!! I might have a picture of a rental one....


I bought some bartenders friend to try, no go.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I bought some bartenders friend to try, no go.


Think you need to get it from a boat place but this is worth a shot. Korkay. When I was 17 I worked at a marina, that was used on everything.




__





Vinyl, Hard Surfaces and Glass Cleaners






www.korkay.com


----------



## ChingOwn (May 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am imagining one of those great imposing bandido handlebar affairs, the sort that fairly shouts:
> 
> View attachment 4895366


Grows in blonde for some reason and doesn't really attach to the rest which is like black pubes. Makes it hard to go full handlebar


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yo I'm fucking Scottish!
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a kilt so short my dong peeks out


This fucking thing keeps changing. Yours will too watch.

I was like 33% Irish last year and a whole bunch of Frenchy. Wtf?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 6, 2021)

Keeps trying to respond to ice bear ..phone breaking


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2021)

The Bigger This Body Part, the Bigger the Penis, New Study Says


A new study out of Japan has found that a link between a certain body part and penis size. (And no, it's not the hands or feet.)




bestlifeonline.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> This is out of left field, however has anyone found a fiberglass shower cleanser that works? I don't want to have to get a polishing bonnet to have to clean it. I found some stuff years ago that was amazing, all I remember is it came in a bright green spray bottle with fluorescent orange lettering, I'll be damned if I remember the name.


Jellied HCL


ANC said:


>


And then there will be 1, a large one.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> This is out of left field, however has anyone found a fiberglass shower cleanser that works? I don't want to have to get a polishing bonnet to have to clean it. I found some stuff years ago that was amazing, all I remember is it came in a bright green spray bottle with fluorescent orange lettering, I'll be damned if I remember the name.


Naval Jelly( not the product you were referring to, it just works)
edit: I think the prod you spoke of was a citrus oil based cleaner, Calif banned those citrus based as potential carcinogens


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Naval Jelly


I'll try it. I kept the empty bottle of the other stuff for years and finally threw it away, I could probably find it on Amazon now if I still had it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll try it. I kept the empty bottle of the other stuff for years and finally threw it away, I could probably find it on Amazon now if I still had it.


it's very acidic, protect your eyes and sensitive skin


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> it's very acidic, protect your eyes and sensitive skin


I've used it for years on metal.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Keeps trying to respond to ice bear ..phone breaking View attachment 4896100


This makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2021)

Anyone heard from our old friend Pinworm?


----------



## Metasynth (May 7, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone heard from our old friend Pinworm?


He made an appearance not too long ago. Sounds like he’s doing really well


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> He made an appearance not too long ago. Sounds like he’s doing really well


That's whats up bro. I got turned on to a song that I thought he'd love. Knowing him, he's already heard it... and hates it lol jk but not about knowing the song.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> This makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4896668


Dont lie, you'd still hit it


----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2021)

We all would.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2021)

Pretty sure this is how we get super powers








Scientists Believe These Photos Show Mushrooms on Mars — and Proof of Life


The claim is bound to cause controversy. See the possible evidence.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> We all would.


Together


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Pretty sure this is how we get super powers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paywall


----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Paywall


For real? Let me read it for free.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> For real? Let me read it for free.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

My neighbors aren't real close, and are new....but they have this really pretty pink glow coming from "their whole side of their house" lol oh boy!


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My neighbors aren't real close, and are new....but they have this really pretty pink glow coming from "their whole side of their house" lol oh boy!


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> We all would.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL should I say something? I wonder if they even realize


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL should I say something? I wonder if they even realize


I would. Shame if someone more official notices. They really need to tighten their game, and saying something would be a kindness, if you can do so without outing yourself.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> if you can do so without outing yourself.


"I know a guy that grows with lights that color"


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> "I know a guy that grows with lights that color"


Gotta love fresh tomatoes in winter


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would. Shame if someone more official notices. They really need to tighten their game, and saying something would be a kindness, if you can do so without outing yourself.


That's what I was thinking. It's legal....but I wouldn't want the wrong eyes to see it. Nice people, I'm pretty positive it's for pot. It was mentioned in conversation the other day.....not on my end but it came up.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL should I say something? I wonder if they even realize


Send an anonymous letter in the mail, " I know what you're doing. Pink is the giveaway" signed "Jack the Ripper"


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's legal....but I wouldn't want the wrong eyes to see it. Nice people, I'm pretty positive it's for pot. It was mentioned in conversation the other day.....not on my end but it came up.


Legal is nice, but rippers aren’t. It’s like having those stupid “property protected by (gun brand)” signs. Draws varmints.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Legal is nice, but rippers aren’t. It’s like having those stupid “property protected by (gun brand)” signs. Draws varmints.


'We don't call 911 we call 357'


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Pretty sure this is how we get super powers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have some of what they're smoking


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Gotta love fresh tomatoes in winter


My son wants to try that in my flower room, as long as they don't see outdoors I'm willing to try.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> 'We don't call 911 we call 357'
> View attachment 4896749


“nahce tooth”


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4896716


wow so many words for no


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> "I know a guy that grows with lights that color"


It took me a minute. If he'd said orange I'd have gotten it in a second!


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It took me a minute. If he'd said orange I'd have gotten it in a second!


Blurple.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blurple.


Yeah I finally got there, it took me a minute


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blurple.


VERY Blurple! LOL


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> VERY Blurple! LOL


A blunch of blurple.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Send an anonymous letter in the mail, " I know what you're doing. Pink is the giveaway" signed "Jack the Ripper"


Rip out letters from a magazine....


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

They just tested a rocket motor in Mojave. Steady roar and plume of smoke or dust. Not enough smoke for a solid-fuel unit. Sound lasted about 100 seconds.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They just tested a rocket motor in Mojave. Steady roar and plume of smoke or dust. Not enough smoke for a solid-fuel unit. Sound lasted about 100 seconds.


I've been up on that hill where they test them on Edwards when I was doing F-22 flight test.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've been up on that hill where they test them on Edwards when I was doing F-22 flight test.


This is the fourth or fifth time in the 20 months I’ve been here that they did this. I witnessed a night test about a year ago, dust plume lit orange from below. Maybe a kerosene/lox unit, which is luminous at the right color. A hydrogen motor could excite sodium in desert dust, so ~shrug~. I haven’t seen the hybrid motor burn, like they use in the tourist spaceplane.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4896760


yeah that's hidden.........NOT EVEN from space LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This is the fourth or fifth time in the 20 months I’ve been here that they did this. I witnessed a night test about a year ago, dust plume lit orange from below. Maybe a kerosene/lox unit, which is luminous at the right color. A hydrogen motor could excite sodium in desert dust, so ~shrug~. I haven’t seen the hybrid motor burn, like they use in the tourist spaceplane.


Time to file a noise complaint


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Time to file a noise complaint


I might be in the minority here ... I thoroughly enjoy howling jets, door-tapping sonic booms and the other audiovisual consequences of massively powerful propulsion systems being given a workout. It’s not a bug but a feature of the meep-meep life.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They just tested a rocket motor in Mojave. *Steady roar, plume of smoke or dust and a hearty 'Hi ho Silver'.* Not enough smoke for a solid-fuel unit. Sound lasted about 100 seconds.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2021)

Gratuitous Lone Ranger:


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2021)

“Listen, chemosabe!”


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> *I might be in the minority here ... I thoroughly enjoy howling jets*, door-tapping sonic booms and the other audiovisual consequences of massively powerful propulsion systems being given a workout. It’s not a bug but a feature of the meep-meep life.
> 
> View attachment 4896782






Which is kind of startling considering you've had a virtual walk through my logbook.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

No


curious2garden said:


> yeah that's hidden.........NOT EVEN from space LOL


Not one of their "Black World" projects.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Gratuitous Lone Ranger:


I love those cheesy old westerns from the 50s.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2021)

I drank until 3 Am got up at 5 hosting a yard sale..in this weird state of not even being sure what is happening is real right now. Haven't been here for a while. It's just like


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I drank until 3 Am got up at 5 hosting a yard sale..in this weird state of not even being sure what is happening is real right now. Haven't been here for a while. It's just like View attachment 4897071


I used to do that all the time. Wake up and go out and realize I'm not hungover because I'm still fired up


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)

I'm addicted to watching other people work.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I might be in the minority here ... I thoroughly enjoy howling jets, door-tapping sonic booms and the other audiovisual consequences of massively powerful propulsion systems being given a workout. It’s not a bug but a feature of the meep-meep life.
> 
> View attachment 4896782


I live in a medium sized valley, years ago fighter jets coming from the south heading NW would buzz my valley, come in low(`200-300 ft) and hit the burners sometimes with sonic booms. I loved it, my neighbors hated it, they all were horse ranches and the horses would absolutely go batshit.

Apparently that was illegal and now they don't do it anymore sigh


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Naval Jelly( not the product you were referring to, it just works)
> edit: I think the prod you spoke of was a citrus oil based cleaner, Calif banned those citrus based as potential carcinogens


Naval jelly is excellent for rust...I never trid it for cleaning / stains though. But you made me think of another excellent stain / rust remover that might work...Oxalic acid. I have used it fior really stubborn stains, like urine in hardwood floors, or stained asphalt shingles on a house. It's a powder you mix with water, and it's pretty easy to work with...Won't burn your hands, and it's cheap. And no scrubbing required!


DarkWeb said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's legal....but I wouldn't want the wrong eyes to see it. Nice people, I'm pretty positive it's for pot. It was mentioned in conversation the other day.....not on my end but it came up.


More and more people are using blurples to start veggies, or even on houseplants. I got my hair cut yesterday and they had a blurple on a huge indoor houseplant in the waiting room.


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> 'We don't call 911 we call 357'
> View attachment 4896749


That would make a nice sign for my front door!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Naval jelly is excellent for rust...I never trid it for cleaning / stains though. But you made me think of another excellent stain / rust remover that might work...Oxalic acid. I have used it fior really stubborn stains, like urine in hardwood floors, or stained asphalt shingles on a house. It's a powder you mix with water, and it's pretty easy to work with...Won't burn your hands, and it's cheap. And no scrubbing required!
> 
> More and more people are using blurples to start veggies, or even on houseplants. I got my hair cut yesterday and they had a blurple on a huge indoor houseplant in the waiting room.


Yep oxalic is very good and so is Phosphoric acid. Phosphoric is gentler than HCl and not as dangerous to metal pipes etc


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

NW wind at 15 with gusts to 20 and 70 degrees. Supposed to stay like this through Monday. Hope everyone is really careful with any type of ignition source. Not a fan of north wind.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep oxalic is very good and so is Phosphoric acid. Phosphoric is gentler than HCl and not as dangerous to metal pipes etc


PH down


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Phosphoric acid


Tried that also, if I was motivated I would rip out the fiberglass and install tile.


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> My son wants to try that in my flower room, as long as they don't see outdoors I'm willing to try.


I want to try that too. I started these from seed about a month ago though, and going to transplant them here this afternoon


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> PH down


That's what I use it for, 1/4 tsp per gallon gets me to where I need to be.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I drank until 3 Am got up at 5 hosting a yard sale..in this weird state of not even being sure what is happening is real right now. Haven't been here for a while. It's just like View attachment 4897071


I didn’t get drunk last night and went to sleep at a decent time. So maybe tonight’s the night lol


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep oxalic is very good and so is Phosphoric acid. Phosphoric is gentler than HCl and not as dangerous to metal pipes etc


The house my buddy bought had hardwood floors under carpet, and the carpet was shot....But once we tore out the carpet there were a LOT of dark urine stains...Probably 20-25% of the area was heavily stained. By mopping it down with oxalic acid with water and letting it soak over night we pretty much removed all the stains. Even I was amazed! 

I have also used a auto buffer and buffing compound to clean them...Messy!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I want to try that too. I started these from seed about a month ago though, and going to transplant them here this afternoonView attachment 4897093


I've been breeding marigolds a few years and they are surprisingly diverse. 
African strains are awesome! 

They have 4 distinct flower types: 

small regular
big daisy
dandelion 
poof ball


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The house my buddy bought had hardwood floors under carpet, and the carpet was shot....But once we tore out the carpet there were a LOT of dark urine stains...Probably 20-25% of the area was heavily stained. By mopping it down with oxalic acid with water and letting it soak over night we pretty much removed all the stains. Even I was amazed!
> 
> I have also used a auto buffer and buffing compound to clean them...Messy!!


Ever used muriatic acid?


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been breeding marigolds a few years and they are surprisingly diverse.
> African strains are awesome!
> 
> They have 4 distinct flower types:
> ...


I always grow them and I love them because they flower all season long. These were seeds I saved from lasts years flowers, and they were called miniatures so probably in the small regular category. The germination rate wasn;lt great but I got about 3 dozen started, which is more than enough.



raratt said:


> Ever used muriatic acid?


I believe I have seen plumbers use it to clean really nasty toilet bowls. That's the kind if shit that's scary when it starts boiling!!


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

I'll probably go with trying this, I'd rather have my drill do the scrubbing and it is rated really good.





Amazon.com: Bring It On Cleaner Glass Shower Door Cleaner, Clean Hard Water Stain Tile, Grout, Windows, Tubs Plus Scrubbing Drill Pads - 16 Ounce: Health & Personal Care


Buy Bring It On Cleaner Glass Shower Door Cleaner, Clean Hard Water Stain Tile, Grout, Windows, Tubs Plus Scrubbing Drill Pads - 16 Ounce on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> More and more people are using blurples to start veggies, or even on houseplants. I got my hair cut yesterday and they had a blurple on a huge indoor houseplant in the waiting room.


It's not veggies....it's veging, lol it's just very obvious.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll probably go with trying this, I'd rather have my drill do the scrubbing and it is rated really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



It'll clean.....


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4897206
> View attachment 4897207
> 
> It'll clean.....


I think I'll pass on that one...lol.


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

Is it a frosty cold beer, a urine sample, or some golden yellow qwet?


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it a frosty cold beer, a urine sample, or some golden yellow qwet?View attachment 4897255


Yes.


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes.


Well it might be a little easier than bubble hash, but not much!

I only had enough alcohol (2 liters) to do half my trim. I'm doing this batch in the alcohol/water distiller, and the other I'll do the in the simple distillation setup next week and see which sucks less


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well it might be a little easier than bubble hash, but not much!
> 
> I only had enough alcohol (2 liters) to do half my trim. I'm doing this batch in the alcohol/water distiller, and the other I'll do the otherin the simple distillation setup next week and see which sucks less


You can recover most of it with your distiller though correct?


----------



## manfredo (May 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can recover most of it with your distiller though correct?


Yes, but you still lose quite a bit that gets soaked into the weed, especially with trim...more product, more lost alcohol. But yes, I recovered about a liter, which is $20 worth of Everclear.

The oil looks great. Getting all the alcohol out is the tricky part


----------



## tyler.durden (May 8, 2021)

While watching the third season of Masterchef, I fell in love with one of the contestants, Felix Fang. She's a unique girl - aggressive and competitive with a dancer's body, a naturally pouty look, and the most beautiful skin tone. It's a wonder to me that this tiny, wild, free spirit was raised by fairly traditional Chinese parents. Here she is getting chewed out for a rare shitty dish -







As per usual when I develop a crush, I googled Felix Fang sexy pics. Holy shit, did I hit the jackpot. She made two sexy videos of some pretty stupid club hits. God, is she gorgeous. Enjoy!














@Laughing Grass , what do you think?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> While watching the third season of Masterchef, I fell in love with one of the contestants, Felix Fang. She's a unique girl - aggressive and competitive with a dancer's body, a naturally pouty look, and the most beautiful skin tone. It's a wonder to me that this tiny, wild, free spirit was raised by fairly traditional Chinese parents. Here she is getting chewed out for a rare shitty dish -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you Tyler


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4897206
> View attachment 4897207
> 
> It'll clean.....


I bet that would kill covid.


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet that would kill covid.


Good thing Trump didn't say that


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2021)

Well, my distillate from the water distiller turned out pretty good. I'm sampling it in a cart right now. It still has a faint taste of Everclear though...I have not added any terpenes yet, I wanted to see how it vaped and tasted.....a slight throat burnm unfortunately! I used about 180 grams of trim and got back about 12 grams of oil, which is about comparable to the amount of full melt bubble hash I would have gotten, so not bad. 

Can I get the remainder of the alcohol taste out of this stuff? Or how can I improve it, now or in the future? A different alcohol? Shorter wash? Vacuum chamber?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well, my distillate from the water distiller turned out pretty good. I'm sampling it in a cart right now. It still has a faint taste of Everclear though...I have not added any terpenes yet, I wanted to see how it vaped and tasted.....a slight throat burnm unfortunately! I used about 180 grams of trim and got back about 12 grams of oil, which is about comparable to the amount of full melt bubble hash I would have gotten, so not bad.
> 
> Can I get the remainder of the alcohol taste out of this stuff? Or how can I improve it, now or in the future? A different alcohol? Shorter wash? Vacuum chamber?


was the weed you used wet(fresh) or dry? Alcohols form an azeotrope with water, which is why you can't get 100% alcohol by just distillation. I'm thinking you may have to live with the minute alcohol taste because if you allow it to evaporate then your "oil" will become solid so you may have to mix it with some glycerol to keep it liquid. If you intend to add terpenes then their carrier may be sufficient to keep it liquid. CN likely has some thoughts


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> was the weed you used wet(fresh) or dry? Alcohols form an azeotrope with water, which is why you can't get 100% alcohol by just distillation. I'm thinking you may have to live with the minute alcohol taste because if you allow it to evaporate then your "oil" will become solid so you may have to mix it with some glycerol to keep it liquid. If you intend to add terpenes then their carrier may be sufficient to keep it liquid. CN likely has some thoughts


Thanks for the input. 

It was dry trim from my last grow...all nice high quality trim, no fan leaves, and I did my extraction with dry ice and everything pre-chilled. I intended to keep my wash to 5 minutes but I had 2 jars going and it was more like 10 minutes.

I am going to add terpenes. 

I have the oil on my hot plate again letting it cook.


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2021)

Best flea Market score ever. It's a slammer for pogs lol


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4897206
> View attachment 4897207
> 
> It'll clean.....


If that's just straight sulfuric acid you can also use it as a pH down.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> was the weed you used wet(fresh) or dry? Alcohols form an azeotrope with water, which is why you can't get 100% alcohol by just distillation. I'm thinking you may have to live with the minute alcohol taste because if you allow it to evaporate then your "oil" will become solid so you may have to mix it with some glycerol to keep it liquid. If you intend to add terpenes then their carrier may be sufficient to keep it liquid. CN likely has some thoughts


Solids typically mean THCA. Decarb will fix that. I would avoid glycerin; it tends to form separate phases with cannabinoids. 

A decarbed extract should be good to go. Adding terpenes is cosmetic in terms of smell and taste. They also reduce viscosity, but with Ccell type carts that shouldn’t matter.

On distillation: the distiller will give you recovered alcohol, then the glass still should bring it back to a usable (>90%) purity.


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2021)

@raratt ......

*NHRA Adds EV Class*








NHRA Adds EV Class to Grassroots Sportsman Series, Starting In 2022


NHRA-sanctioned Summit Series to be home to an all-electric racing class.




www.autoweek.com


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Solids typically mean THCA. Decarb will fix that. I would avoid glycerin; it tends to form separate phases with cannabinoids.
> 
> A decarbed extract should be good to go. Adding terpenes is cosmetic in terms of smell and taste. They also reduce viscosity, but with Ccell type carts that shouldn’t matter.
> 
> On distillation: the distiller will give you recovered alcohol, then the glass still should bring it back to a usable (>90%) purity.


I did not decarb prior to my wash, but I decarbed teh oil after on a hot plate, while cooking off the remnants of alcohol. But I could still taste the alcohol in a cart, so I let it sit on heat all afternoon yesterday, then sat open all night with a small fan blowing on it without heat. This morning I warmed it back up, aded 5 drops of liquify pro and 5 drops of bubble gum flavor terps to 5 ml of oil, and put into carts. It's still super thick but vapes great....But I can still taste a hint of alcohol, unfortunately. It gives a little burn to the back of the throat and sinuses


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2021)

Hey, we're back! Rollie must have gotten drunk and tripped over a server wire again, I hate when that happens. How did you guys handle the outage?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, we're back! Rollie must have gotten drunk and tripped over a server wire again, I hate when that happens. How did you guys handle the outage?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897962


googled your account names to see if you had another forum


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> googled your account names to see if you had another forum



Lol. It's been years since we've had any significant outage, afaik. We've been down for days in the past, I almost went insane. BTW, what did you think of my girl Felix on the previous page?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. It's been years since we've had any significant outage, afaik. We've been down for days in the past, I almost went insane. BTW, what did you think of my girl Felix on the previous page?


There's been a few blips since I've been here, nothing more than half a day. 

I missed that. I think the notifications were reset during the outage. She's cute... You don't really have a "type" do you? You're more of a love 'em all. her dish looked like a poo emoji.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

My son asked what I was going to do today if RIU was still down...asshole.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's been a few blips since I've been here, nothing more than half a day.
> 
> I missed that. I think the notifications were reset during the outage. She's cute... You don't really have a "type" do you? You're more of a love 'em all. her dish looked like a poo emoji.


Yeah, I don't have a strict type. You gotta have variety, just call me Baskin Robbins.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> googled your account names to see if you had another forum


 
Listen to An unhealthy obsession by blakerobinson on #SoundCloud








An unhealthy obsession


A new piece of singy original music about life, love and restraining orders. Thanks to the Fenni for writing half of, and featuring on this song. If you like the track please, please, please share it




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, I don't have a strict type. You gotta have variety, just call me Baskin Robbins.


I always gravitate towards the same type... blonde hair blue eyes with an athletic build. Unless it's Chloe Veitch... then I'm okay with brown hair and green eyes.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> an athletic build.


Sumo wrestlers are athletic...right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sumo wrestlers are athletic...right?


lol mesomorph body type.


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, we're back! Rollie must have gotten drunk and tripped over a server wire again, I hate when that happens. How did you guys handle the outage?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897980


He probably doesn't even know the plug is loose at this point.....things will usually clear up on Wednesday after the AA meeting.....


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2021)

I decided to spend my time constructively by catching up on my shuffle dancing.........watching


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol mesomorph body type.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Day 3 of north wind, just had a gust of 22. Not supposed to die down until tomorrow afternoon. The humidity has gotten down to 10% in some areas, however any fires that popped up were hit hard by the firefighters. Hope they can hang in there for a couple more days.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did not decarb prior to my wash, but I decarbed teh oil after on a hot plate, while cooking off the remnants of alcohol. But I could still taste the alcohol in a cart, so I let it sit on heat all afternoon yesterday, then sat open all night with a small fan blowing on it without heat. This morning I warmed it back up, aded 5 drops of liquify pro and 5 drops of bubble gum flavor terps to 5 ml of oil, and put into carts. It's still super thick but vapes great....But I can still taste a hint of alcohol, unfortunately. It gives a little burn to the back of the throat and sinuses


To pull residual alcohol, I recommend vacuum pumping (mechanical pump, <1 mm Hg) at room temp for two or more hours. This is faster and more effective than heat andor draft. If your product foams up and collapses in a vacuum, that is what you want ... all that surface area exposed to vacuum means the solvents are making their escape.

No heat plus a coupla hours at full pump vacuum should remove that last bit of alcohol - and be sparing of the natural light terpenes.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Day 3 of north wind, just had a gust of 22. Not supposed to die down until tomorrow afternoon. The humidity has gotten down to 10% in some areas, however any fires that popped up were hit hard by the firefighters. Hope they can hang in there for a couple more days.


With the spring the way it’s been here, 22mph is a brief lull in the wind.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> With the spring the way it’s been here, 22mph is a brief lull in the wind.


Joshua trees don't block much wind.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Joshua trees don't block much wind.


Some places here are thick with them, others bare. I’m in a bare spot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I decided to spend my time constructively by catching up on my shuffle dancing.........watching


the led shoes compilations are fun to watch too.








DarkWeb said:


>


I think you gave my ears cancer.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Some places here are thick with them, others bare. I’m in a bare spot.


I know. They prefer the western part of the valley it seems.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the led shoes compilations are fun to watch too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.....you had Britney and Beber lol you had it before you came here!


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....you had Britney and Beber lol you had it before you came here!


Britney?


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Britney?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Britney?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


She is from Mississippi if you were thinking she is a Canuck. Wasn't sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....you had Britney and Beber lol you had it before you came here!


I had tickets to see Justin Bieber last year.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had tickets to see Justin Bieber last year.


Oh god! Such a loss!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh god! Such a loss!


Be there or be square.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Be there or be square.
> 
> View attachment 4898087


I would rather listen to jet engines without earplugs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I would rather listen to jet engines without earplugs.


I miss going out so much I'd probably go to a Dwight Yoakam concert if you asked me.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss going out so much I'd probably go to a Dwight Yoakam concert if you asked me.


I'd probably see the beebs too


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss going out so much I'd probably go to a Dwight Yoakam concert if you asked me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd probably see the beebs too


He's a little after my time. I was 20 when his first album came out. I was full team Britney growing up.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the led shoes compilations are fun to watch too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When those shoes first came out in the 90s, we had a thief in Chicago who robbed a store, then ran into the woods with the cops after him. The cops were laughing about how easy it was to catch this fool. Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's a little after my time. I was 20 when his first album came out. I was full team Britney growing up.



Shiiiiit. Who wasn't?


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol mesomorph body type.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Shiiiiit. Who wasn't?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898094


lol I liked her music.



tyler.durden said:


> When those shoes first came out in the 90s, we had a thief in Chicago who robbed a store, then ran into the woods with the cops after him. The cops were laughing about how easy it was to catch this fool. Lol.


I wonder if they were LA Gear? I had a pair of those in the 90's with the heel that lit up with every step.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

lokie said:


>


no no that's mensomorph!


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> To pull residual alcohol, I recommend vacuum pumping (mechanical pump, <1 mm Hg) at room temp for two or more hours. This is faster and more effective than heat andor draft. If your product foams up and collapses in a vacuum, that is what you want ... all that surface area exposed to vacuum means the solvents are making their escape.
> 
> No heat plus a coupla hours at full pump vacuum should remove that last bit of alcohol - and be sparing of the natural light terpenes.


Thank you!! That would spare a lot of terpenes I bet. My golden yellow qwet isn't so golden after hours on the heat. 

I already have the vacuum source and I'll have to either buy or make a chamber, and let the experiments continue! 



raratt said:


> Day 3 of north wind, just had a gust of 22. Not supposed to die down until tomorrow afternoon. The humidity has gotten down to 10% in some areas, however any fires that popped up were hit hard by the firefighters. Hope they can hang in there for a couple more days.


Been cool here from north winds. I was stuck inside all weekend and the fireplace is on right now! It looks like a very gradual warm up too  Thankfully we had a few nice days already to get us through.


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss going out so much I'd probably go to a Dwight Yoakam concert if you asked me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


>


So you're not asking me to a Dwight Yoakam concert? Fine


----------



## insomnia65 (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always gravitate towards the same type... blonde hair blue eyes with an athletic build. Unless it's Chloe Veitch... then I'm okay with brown hair and green eyes.
> 
> View attachment 4897990


Blonde hair eyes brown, usually Gaelic, man they always take.me down the rabbit hole. Yeah the green eyes will do ha.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're not asking me to a Dwight Yoakam concert? Fine


Not even for you.


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're not asking me to a Dwight Yoakam concert? Fine


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2021)

Monday evening gourmet dinner, pandemic style


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


>


I take it back. This never ending isolation is slightly less depressing than country music.


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I take it back. This never ending isolation is slightly less depressing than country music.


Maybe I'm going about this all wrong........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Maybe I'm going about this all wrong........


Lol you win the internet today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Blonde hair eyes brown, usually Gaelic, man they always take.me down the rabbit hole. Yeah the green eyes will do ha.


My partner is Eastern European, almost their entire family is blonde hair with blue eyes. It's like village of the damned... but more sexy.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday evening gourmet dinner, pandemic styleView attachment 4898198


The Stouffer's lasagna is pretty good... we buy Marie Callender's pot pies though.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner is Eastern European, almost their entire family is blonde hair with blue eyes. It's like village of the damned... but more sexy.


Do they ski?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner is Eastern European, almost their entire family is blonde hair with blue eyes. It's like village of the damned... but more sexy.


I'm Eastern European, but I got the green eyes instead.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday evening gourmet dinner, pandemic styleView attachment 4898198


the unifying ingredient


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm Eastern European, but I got the green eyes instead.


Mine change.





Hazel Eye Color: What Causes Hazel Eyes


Do you have hazel eyes? Learn what causes this odd eye color that varies so much among people and animals.




www.allaboutvision.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Stouffer's lasagna is pretty good... we buy Marie Callender's pot pies though.


Dress Sara Lee in suitable fetish gear and I’m like yes ma’am


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Stouffer's lasagna is pretty good... we buy Marie Callender's pot pies though.


I eat way too much Stouffers!! But I'm not a fan of their lasagna for some reason. Their chicken parm, or chicken ala king are my favorites. 

I'm on-line shopping for a new dehumidifier. The last one lasted like 8 years which is great for them, but it's dead now. It's basically an a/c unit but they have not figured out how to make one that5 last more than a few years.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Dress Sara Lee in suitable fetish gear and I’m like yes ma’am


Google let me down.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I eat way too much Stouffers!! But I'm not a fan of their lasagna for some reason. Their chicken parm, or chicken ala king are my favorites.
> 
> I'm on-line shopping for a new dehumidifier. The last one lasted like 8 years which is great for them, but it's dead now. It's basically an a/c unit but they have not figured out how to make one that5 last more than a few years.


Ever lock a humidifier and a dehumidifier in the same room?


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday evening gourmet dinner, pandemic styleView attachment 4898198


Yummy.....Have you ever seen the GIANT Costco pot pies?.....one pie is 14" & 6lbs and feeds about 20.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Google let me down.


I looked and oh man


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Google let me down.


Think pound cake


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think pound cake


I do and one of those is a verb

not necessarily that one


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mine change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine do also, if they turn bright green some shit is going down...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do they ski?


Not that I know of. I've only met her parents and brother. I've never been to Poland. 



raratt said:


> I'm Eastern European, but I got the green eyes instead.


The eyes were sometimes green in village of the damned.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Monday evening gourmet dinner, pandemic styleView attachment 4898198


I love those things


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2021)

Science.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My partner is Eastern European, almost their entire family is blonde hair with blue eyes. It's like village of the damned... but more sexy.


I was born platinum so were two of my brothers's (twins) don't know what it is about girls with Welsh or Welsh surnames but if they have brown eyes, I'm screwed, good movie that btw village of the Damned we have a few villages like that round here but most people there just have 12 fingers and they ain't sexy.


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I was born platinum so were two of my brothers's (twins) don't know what it is about girls with Welsh or Welsh surnames but if they have brown eyes, I'm screwed, good movie that btw village of the Damned we have a few villages like that round here but most people there just have 12 fingers and they ain't sexy.


a six fingered hand might be "handy" now and again


----------



## insomnia65 (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> a six fingered hand might be "handy" now and again


I imagine it has more grip but Christmas gloves must be a pain.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I eat way too much Stouffers!! But I'm not a fan of their lasagna for some reason. Their chicken parm, or chicken ala king are my favorites.
> 
> I'm on-line shopping for a new dehumidifier. The last one lasted like 8 years which is great for them, but it's dead now. It's basically an a/c unit but they have not figured out how to make one that5 last more than a few years.


My swamp cooler just went intermittent. I chased it down to the control panel and have a new one on order. I'm dreading buying a new one which I know is just around the corner, sigh.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine do also, if they turn bright green some shit is going down...lol.


Green eyed, redhead, shit is usually going sideways if I'm involved.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> a six fingered hand might be "handy" now and again


Interesting, few cases of human polydactyly have a functioning vestigial digit.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting, few cases of human polydactyly have a functioning vestigial digit.


Pretty sure Anne Boleyns was.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Pretty sure Anne Boleyns was.







__





Did Anne Boleyn Have Six Fingers On One Hand? | HistoryExtra


Is there any truth to the oft-repeated rumour that Henry VIII’s second wife and Elizabeth I’s mother, Anne Boleyn, had an extra digit on her right hand?



www.historyextra.com


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My swamp cooler just went intermittent. I chased it down to the control panel and have a new one on order. I'm dreading buying a new one which I know is just around the corner, sigh.


I'm having to chase electrical gremlins in my garage again. At least the grow light is running and I ran an extension cord to the AC unit. The overhead lights won't turn on either. Need more coffee first.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not that I know of. I've only met her parents and brother. I've never been to Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes were sometimes green in village of the damned.


I have a good friend that’s Polish. We used to spend a LOT of time together, and her mom really liked me.

We went camping one time when we were around 15, with her parents and some of her parents friends.

her parents friends had 2 daughters, I think a year younger than my friend and I.

Me and the girls were hanging out in a tent around 10pm while all the parents were sitting around the picnic table drinking. Suddenly the tent opens violently, and the parents practically pull me out of the tent.

They proceed to sit me down at the picnic table. I’m literally shaking at this point, I’m so scared. One then proceeds to actually grab a piece of my hair and say something in polish to my friends mom. My friend mom turns to me and says “you have blond hair and blue eyes, they want to know where your people are from.”

The only thing I thought to reply was “Uh, i think I’m Irish, German, but I mostly identify as Hungarian cause that’s where my grandpa moved from”

As soon as I said Hungarian, the table erupted. Instantly one person was slapping me on the back, and another said in their VERY broken English... “Hungary, Poland, we are the same, we are like neighbors.”

They then poured me a red solo cup more than half way full with vodka, pointed to the tent, and said, “now you go have fun with the girls!”

WEIRDEST interaction with someone’s parents. Ever.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm having to chase electrical gremlins in my garage again. At least the grow light is running and I ran an extension cord to the AC unit. The overhead lights won't turn on either. Need more coffee first.


GFI outlet tripped, reset and the lights work, now to figure out why...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a good friend that’s Polish. We used to spend a LOT of time together, and her mom really liked me.
> 
> We went camping one time when we were around 15, with her parents and some of her parents friends.
> 
> ...


Sounds right lol


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> GFI outlet tripped, reset and the lights work, now to figure out why...


Overloaded with the AC running maybe? Perhaps the surge when the AC turned on at some point? 

Good luck!!


----------



## insomnia65 (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a good friend that’s Polish. We used to spend a LOT of time together, and her mom really liked me.
> 
> We went camping one time when we were around 15, with her parents and some of her parents friends.
> 
> ...


lol awesome. Probably wanted to make sure you weren't of Lithuanian heritage. 

I have a weird relationship with her family too. I adore her mother, she treats me like part of the family. I don't think her father likes me despite what they tell me. He doesn't speak English and I don't speak Polish so everything is lost in translation. I think he blames me for her staying in Canada after school. I can't stand being around her brother for more than a few minutes, he's a leech and wasted opportunities that most people would kill to have.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Overloaded with the AC running maybe? Perhaps the surge when the AC turned on at some point?
> 
> Good luck!!


My guess is having the heater AND AC is not a good idea, I just pulled out the heater. Not really getting cold enough at night to need it anyway.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> My guess is having the heater AND AC is not a good idea, I just pulled out the heater. Not really getting cold enough at night to need it anyway.


I just ordered a new dehumidifier....$300 and some change but I have to have it, or my basement will smell like mildew and I'll have PM in about 2 minutes 

But damned it's like winter is returned!! I'm glad we had all those nice days already. This is the NY I remember...shitty weather til June!

And I picked up something that might just make a nice little vacuum chamber...if it doesn't implode, since it's all glass...and Chinese glass to boot! I was also thinking about making one out of a quart size Mason jar....that might be better. Drill the metal cap and put a fitting in it. Or I could quit being cheap and order one for $60


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just ordered a new dehumidifier....$300 and some change but I have to have it, or my basement will smell like mildew and I'll have PM in about 2 minutes
> 
> But damned it's like winter is returned!! I'm glad we had all those nice days already. This is the NY I remember...shitty weather til June!
> 
> And I picked up something that might just make a nice little vacuum chamber...if it doesn't implode, since it's all glass...and Chinese glass to boot! I was also thinking about making one out of a quart size Mason jar....that might be better. Drill the metal cap and put a fitting in it. Or I could quit being cheap and order one for $60


@curious2garden @cannabineer vac sealed mason jars again....


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)

Just dropped the lady off at the airport. She'll be gone a week. What the hell am I going to do?

I know cheap ass rum but I have some good beer and the store is very close. I'll be walking.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

So I’m eating a steak and “why is my foot itching?”
and it is COVERED in Southern Fire Ants. Their sting isn’t much, but the welt itches worse than mosquito bites.

I’m in for two lousy weeks.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden @cannabineer vac sealed mason jars again....


Uh-oh? This is been done already I take it? Did it work? Because mine seems to but I haven't tested it in the real world yet only a 5 minute test to see if it would implode, and so far it hasn't. What do you think? It's pulling a good vacuum!


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Uh-oh? This is been done already I take it? Did it work? Because mine seems to but I haven't tested it in the real world yet only a 5 minute test to see if it would implode, and so far it hasn't. What do you think? It's pulling a good vacuum!


And my plan is to put a silicone mat in the bottom of the jar, and then my oil in a small beaker on top of the mat, then de-gas for 2 hours! Or until mason jar implodes, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And my plan is to put a silicone mat in the bottom of the jar, and then my oil in a small beaker on top of the mat, then de-gas for 2 hours! Or until mason jar implodes, lol.


Big no on the silicone. It is not good for extracts. Extracts are not good for it. Use parchment.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So I’m eating a steak and “why is my foot itching?”
> and it is COVERED in Southern Fire Ants. Their sting isn’t much, but the welt itches worse than mosquito bites.
> 
> I’m in for two lousy weeks.


Nuking their base of operations was a bad idea


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Uh-oh? This is been done already I take it? Did it work? Because mine seems to but I haven't tested it in the real world yet only a 5 minute test to see if it would implode, and so far it hasn't. What do you think? It's pulling a good vacuum!


It should work but test each jar, occasionally you'll find a bad one, and put them in a box or shopping bag or something so if they implode you won't have glass everywhere.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nuking their base of operations was a bad idea


They survived it.

From (bad word) orbit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They survived it.
> 
> From (bad word) orbit.
> 
> View attachment 4898905


Yup and most likely they will mutate into giant ants and it's Them! all over again.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and most likely they will mutate into giant ants and it's Them! all over again.


The good news is, southern. They will be leisurely and incomprehensible about it.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and most likely they will mutate into giant ants and it's Them! all over again.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Now it is time for me to put my dancing shoes on* and entice the Pupper into a summer walk.

*runners. But the sound on tile has a bracing effect on young master.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Now it is time for me to put my dancing shoes on* and entice the Pupper into a summer walk.
> 
> *runners. But the sound on tile has a bracing effect on young master.


Keep him safe from the Fire Ants.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Big no on the silicone. It is not good for extracts. Extracts are not good for it. Use parchment.


I'm glad you said that!!~ Thank you!! And now I remember you saying it before in different context!



curious2garden said:


> It should work but test each jar, occasionally you'll find a bad one, and put them in a box or shopping bag or something so if they implode you won't have glass everywhere.


Good idea...Just about to do a test run with 5 ml of oil.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So I’m eating a steak and “why is my foot itching?”
> and it is COVERED in Southern Fire Ants. Their sting isn’t much, but the welt itches worse than mosquito bites.
> 
> I’m in for two lousy weeks.


I've ran across those things or something similar in the strangest of places. Years back a friend and I were hiking in some forest area at the base of Mt Hood. We stopped at this rocky outcropping to have lunch. Someone had carved "Watch Out Ants" on the face of some of the rock. We couldn't figure out what it meant and sat down to eat. A few minutes go by and these ginormous ants start crawling out of the cracks and they were mean. It was like they were attacking us. We got the hell out of there.

Later I did some googling and came across some guys blog where he had also hiked the same location and talked about the ants. I tried to find the blog but it was years ago and is apparently gone now. It was the weirdest thing to find these where we were at.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

It's alive


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Now it is time for me to put my dancing shoes on* and entice the Pupper into a summer walk.
> 
> *runners. But the sound on tile has a bracing effect on young master.


The sound of sneakers on tile had the effect.


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I take it back. This never ending isolation is slightly less depressing than country music.


You just not listening to The right stuff. 



If you don't like that country isn't for you


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've ran across those things or something similar in the strangest of places. Years back a friend and I were hiking in some forest area at the base of Mt Hood. We stopped at this rocky outcropping to have lunch. Someone had carved "Watch Out Ants" on the face of some of the rock. We couldn't figure out what it meant and sat down to eat. A few minutes go by and these ginormous ants start crawling out of the cracks and they were mean. It was like they were attacking us. We got the hell out of there.
> 
> Later I did some googling and came across some guys blog where he had also hiked the same location and talked about the ants. I tried to find the blog but it was years ago and is apparently gone now. It was the weirdest thing to find these where we were at.


Southern fire ants are tiny. They are dead ringers for the Western “sugar” (Argentine) ant. The workers are 1/8 inch long. The soldiers are massively larger at 1/4 inch.

Paulie has brought them to bed by the dozen. When I wasn’t paying attention, every-last-one found a thin-skinned bit of me and went to work.

Two weeks of finding out that my hoard* of steroid ointment had expired.

*


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They survived it.
> 
> From (bad word) orbit.
> 
> View attachment 4898905


Gotta get your mind right, CQC with those Reds


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You just not listening to The right stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like that country isn't for you


She might like this. I can handle watching it.


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> She might like this. I can handle watching it.


I'm not really into country. Some blue grassy type shit.. wheeler walker, a little hank Williams Jr, and some old guitar legends like chet Atkins


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Gotta get your mind right, CQC with those Reds


Liquid zinc is cool stuff


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Gotta get your mind right, CQC with those Reds


Yeah I always liked that.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Some blue grassy type shit


Kentucky Headhunters comes to mind. The Mrs. is big into country.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

Brother Dege is cool.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Brother Dege is cool.


Yeah but tell me, is degecoin making money hand over fist?


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Kentucky Headhunters comes to mind. The Mrs. is big into country.


Jason and the Scorchers was a twangy county/rock 80's Tennessee band that I liked back in the day for a minute.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2021)

Well, the vacuum chamber didn't implode. At 2 hours there were still a few bubbles in my distillate so I let it go another half hour, and then it was completely flat and calmed. I warmed it up enough to put some in a cartridge, and it is a 110% improvement, but there's still a hint of alcohol taste. However this batch was on the heat for hours and hours trying to cook the alcohol out so it's probably infused in there but good!

It gives me hope that with a fresh batch it will be better. I should be able to do a gentler distillation too. I have that precision Buchi water bath I can use next....for better heat control. 

Gaining...I knew this wasn't going to be easy!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Going to get a little warm for a couple days, at least it is still cooling off at night though.


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2021)

We have the s l o w warm up happening, but at least it's happening!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

Going up to Tahoe this weekend. Gonna be my first time at the lake, believe it or not.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You just not listening to The right stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like that country isn't for you


Nope can't do it.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2021)

I'm down 22% this week. Lame


But I'm up 750% just this month alone


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> She might like this. I can handle watching it.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Mute it and just watch the video?


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2021)

Just outdoors doing a little yard work...I am so pathetically out of shape, I really don't think I can do the student rentals myself this year...and I dread the thought of hiring help. I've hired everyone from retired state workers to teenagers in the past....and wow do I have stories...mostly of incompetence!!

I really think it's time to consider selling them. The income is nice but so is free time and less stress! Let some young man take them on!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just outdoors doing a little yard work...I am so pathetically out of shape, I really don't think I can do the student rentals myself this year...and I dread the thought of hiring help. I've hired everyone from retired state workers to teenagers in the past....and wow do I have stories...mostly of incompetence!!
> 
> I really think it's time to consider selling them. The income is nice but so is free time and less stress! Let some young man take them on!!


And the next thing is that you'll be wanting to moving to Florida


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

I think I just saw this.









Northrop Grumman's 'H03' Firebird Spy Plane Is Now Flying At Mojave Air and Space Port


New photos give us a much more complete view of the aircraft, clearly showing its lineage to Scaled Composites' Firebird long-endurance design.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## BobBitchen (May 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Going up to Tahoe this weekend. Gonna be my first time at the lake, believe it or not.


Stop by mammoth, chr2 lot
Say high


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the next thing is that you'll be wanting to moving to Florida


Hell yes...But only for the winters. Or maybe Tucson, or Cali. Well hell maybe I'll just buy a RV and show up at anyone's house who has a big enough driveway to park it.

Will trim for lot rent (and electricity).


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hell yes...But only for the winters. Or maybe Tucson, or Cali. Well hell maybe I'll just buy a RV and show up at anyone's house who has a big enough driveway to park it.
> 
> Will trim for lot rent (and electricity).


Say hello if you wander Mojave way


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hell yes...But only for the winters. Or maybe Tucson, or Cali. Well hell maybe I'll just buy a RV and show up at anyone's house who has a big enough driveway to park it.
> 
> Will trim for lot rent (and electricity).


Well I know mine is long enough for any RV and if it is not I'll open the gate to the backyard and no trimming required share a joint and we are golden ok maybe you'll have to walk a half of a block to the canal and do some fishing


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I know mine is long enough for any RV and if it is not I'll open the gate to the backyard and no trimming required share a joint and we are golden ok maybe you'll have to walk a half of a block to the canal and do some fishing


I've always thought it would be cool to take a year and travel the country in an RV...or maybe a couple of years. I know a few people that have done it in retirement, but it will probably never happen.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've always thought it would be cool to take a year and travel the country in an RV...or maybe a couple of years. I know a few people that have done it in retirement, but it will probably never happen.


Unless you’re riding a horse I wouldn’t recommend coming to the east coast for a few weeks......no gas at most of the stations I passed on the way home...... and the ones that did have very long lines.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've always thought it would be cool to take a year and travel the country in an RV...or maybe a couple of years. I know a few people that have done it in retirement, but it will probably never happen.


Well if it does you have an open invitation


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Hell yes...But only for the winters. Or maybe Tucson, or Cali. Well hell maybe I'll just buy a RV and show up at anyone's house who has a big enough driveway to park it.
> 
> Will trim for lot rent (and electricity).


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Stop by mammoth, chr2 lot
> Say high


I’ll be coming back that way on tuesday....


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ll be coming back that way on tuesday....


Via Mojave?


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Via Mojave?


Yessir. Tuesday evening will be rolling thru the area...


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yessir. Tuesday evening will be rolling thru the area...


We should totally meat.


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> We should totally meat.


You know how much I love meat.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2021)

I've always loved Dave Chapelle. 
This video isn't funny but it's riveting and very informative.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've always loved Dave Chapelle.
> This video isn't funny but it's riveting and very informative.


think he's got some new stuff on Netflix if you have it.....

he's great...


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

@manfredo .......


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

@BobBitchen I will probably be around your area sometime in the middle of the day Tuesday

@cannabineer I will likely be down your way in early evening, depending on traffic and stops

I’ll slide in y’all’s inboxes when I know more.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Going up to Tahoe this weekend. Gonna be my first time at the lake, believe it or not.


Too many people for me. North Shore is pretty, other than that they can have it. My favorite lake is Little Grass Valley up by LaPorte. Not that many people and the altitude is high enough to stay fairly cool in the summer. There are some big fish in that lake, they taste great.


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Too many people for me. North Shore is pretty, other than that they can have it. My favorite lake is Little Grass Valley up by LaPorte. Not that many people and the altitude is high enough to stay fairly cool in the summer. There are some big fish in that lake, they taste great.


Officially I have 2 free nights at the Peppermill in Reno, but I figured if I was gonna make the journey that we would spend a couple days in Tahoe before we check in to the hotel in Reno.

I just haven’t been there, and I like checking things off the list. Plus my gf like to go on scenic drives, so I figured what the hell, why not!


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Officially I have 2 free nights at the Peppermill in Reno, but I figured if I was gonna make the journey that we would spend a couple days in Tahoe before we check in to the hotel in Reno.
> 
> I just haven’t been there, and I like checking things off the list. Plus my gf like to go on scenic drives, so I figured what the hell, why not!


I like the drive up 49 out of Nevada City, you follow the river most of the way up. Downieville and Sierra City are old mining towns. I learned how to fish for trout in a little stream from an old dude up there when I was a kid.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I like the drive up 49 out of Nevada City, you follow the river most of the way up. Downieville and Sierra City are old mining towns. I learned how to fish for trout in a little stream from an old dude up there when I was a kid.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @BobBitchen I will probably be around your area sometime in the middle of the day Tuesday
> 
> @cannabineer I will likely be down your way in early evening, depending on traffic and stops
> 
> I’ll slide in y’all’s inboxes when I know more.


You really ought to see the Northern Sierras in the fall.....say Croptober, It's beautiful up here and you might be able to meet manfredo and maybe a few others....


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You really ought to see the Northern Sierras in the fall.....say Croptober, It's beautiful up here and you might be able to meet manfredo and maybe a few others....
> View attachment 4899805


Like I said, I’m willing to come hang out and cook for the crew...but I’m not trimming.

Not trimming. Not. Trimming.

A whole lotta nope on trimming.

But I make a mean Eggs Benedict on a flat top grill.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Like I said, I’m willing to come hang out and cook for the crew...but I’m not trimming.
> 
> Not trimming. Not. Trimming.
> 
> ...


I think we might be able to work with that.....our camp cook found his own gig last year and we sure miss his cooking ...took the grill with him ( i did buy him the grill) 
But i know where to get another grill.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

You can bunk in the RV with manfredo, he'll be parked right there under the oaks where the utility trailer is sitting next to the hammock. There is a water spigot right there too...


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I think we might be able to work with that.....our camp cook found his own gig last year and we sure miss his cooking ...took the grill with him ( i did buy him the grill)
> But i know where to get another grill.


See, now that sounds much more reasonable.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You can bunk in the RV with manfredo, he'll be parked right where that utility trailer is sitting next to the hammock. There is a water spigot right there too...
> View attachment 4899838


Nice shot!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice shot!


the greenhouses are down hill below these plants......


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4899719


This could be a win- win....Just sayin'


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You can bunk in the RV with manfredo, he'll be parked right there under the oaks where the utility trailer is sitting next to the hammock. There is a water spigot right there too...
> View attachment 4899838


It would probably be worth the drive just to see your operation in person!!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It would probably be worth the drive just to see your operation in person!!


I'll have a new pair of scissors for you...


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4899719


That’s as bad as the people taking a vaccine and still being scared to live their life. I don’t get what the fear is for if it’s supposed to be so effective. Living in a straight clown world.


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s as bad as the people taking a vaccine and still being scared to live their life. *I don’t get what the fear is for if it’s supposed to be so effective*. Living in a straight clown world. View attachment 4900013


Probably fear that there's still a lot of unknowns....Mainly of the covid variants. Which is probably what some of the anti vaxers are afraid of...the unknown.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s as bad as the people taking a vaccine and still being scared to live their life. I don’t get what the fear is for if it’s supposed to be so effective. Living in a straight clown world. View attachment 4900013


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Probably fear that there's still a lot of unknowns....*Mainly of the covid variants*. Which is probably what some of the anti vaxers are afraid of...the unknown.


I'm partying now for as much as I party LOL! When I get close to the 6-8 month (depending on research) point from my vaccine I'll throttle back. I also keep a watch on the professional literature and extrapolate. Lastly I'll do an antibody titer  to see where I am at a crucial point in the future.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

ugh Morning all.......hope everyone is doing okie dokie this morning

woke up to a nice and cool 62F this morning with a little fog.....not bad.......today's high 77F and the winds will shift....

Coffee is up and ready to go.....

new little experiment is looking good, bud spot are opening up, and her leave out in the open....think i count 7 to 9 spots, not include the top......so this should be interesting, especially from last weekends little extra soil i put on top.....

better get to these taco's don't want them to get cold.....oooohhh bacon and egg where ya been all my life......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

Had me some left over Veal Parm over sketti this morning.
Love that marinara.


----------



## Karah (May 13, 2021)

@srh88


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had me some left over Veal Parm over sketti this morning.
> Love that marinara.


nice......haven't had veal in a long time....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

I really don't agree with the process & haven't seen it on a menu for years, but there it was so I had to try it.
We got two dinners plus a Greek salad (+ 18% tip) for just under$24 bux.

Would recommend!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really don't agree with the process & haven't seen it on a menu for years, but there it was so I had to try it.
> 
> Would recommend!


nothing wrong with that......i've never tried it honestly, don't see it much this way......now if you wanna a good recommendation for enchiladas, taco's, chalupas, etc....i'm your man......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with that......i've never tried it honestly, don't see it much this way......now if you wanna a good recommendation for enchiladas, taco's, chalupas, etc....i'm your man......


Sounds good & I'll have to give you a shout if we ever get that far south.
(Hog hunting comes to mind)

I LOVE Mexican cuisine.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds good & I'll have to give you a shout if we ever get that far south.
> (Hog hunting comes to mind)
> 
> I LOVE Mexican cuisine.


me too......


Hog Hunting.....


there is a placedown here that sells the meat down this direction....i've heard through the grapes vines about...hmmm...gonna have to do some checking on that...


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds good & I'll have to give you a shout if we ever get that far south.
> (Hog hunting comes to mind)
> 
> *I LOVE Mexican cuisine*.


You’d like that part of LA.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

hey @GreatwhiteNorth here.......





__





Exotic Meat Market offers USDA inspected fresh and frozen Wild Boar Meat. Our Wild Boar are captured from the Hilly Ranch, outside of San Antonio, Texas. Being wild they are entirely free-range, with no added hormones, steroids, or antibiotics.


Exotic Meat Market offers USDA inspected fresh and frozen Wild Boar Meat. Our Wild Boar are captured from the Hilly Ranch, outside of San Antonio, Texas. Being wild they are entirely free-range, with no added hormones, steroids, or antibiotics.



www.exoticmeatmarkets.com





they also sell other meats too....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @GreatwhiteNorth here.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then again I'm also looking for a road trip with some trigger time.
The meat would be a huge plus of course.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then again I'm also looking for a road trip with some trigger time.
> The meat would be a huge plus of course.


i hear ya.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Probably fear that there's still a lot of unknowns....Mainly of the covid variants. Which is probably what some of the anti vaxers are afraid of...the unknown.


I don’t understand how people can scream about how these are so safe and so effective until they’re blue in the face if there’s still a lot of unknowns. If a firearm wasn’t proven to be safe and effective I’m pretty sure most folks would be weary of putting it on their body. 

I found this article interesting.
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.04.06.21254882v1


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I don’t understand how people can scream about how these are so safe and so effective until they’re blue in the face if there’s still a lot of unknowns.


I read a story the other day by someone who went to Disneyland recently and everyone was wearing masks to take their kids to see Mickey. So people were ok with wearing masks all day to go see a mouse but they complain like hell if they are asked to wear a mask at Walmart.....smh


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I read a story the other day by someone who went to Disneyland recently and everyone was wearing masks to take their kids to see Mickey. So people were ok with wearing masks all day to go see a mouse but they complain like hell if they are asked to wear a mask at Walmart.....smh


They don’t have to shop at Walmart. I understand people with asthma not wanting to wear a mask because of hypoxia. When I have to wear a mask I start coughing up phlegm like crazy and getting super lightheaded. Some folks just don’t want to wear a mask and that’s fine too. They can just shop where they don’t make you wear one.


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I don’t understand how people can scream about how these are so safe and so effective until they’re blue in the face if there’s still a lot of unknowns. If a firearm wasn’t proven to be safe and effective I’m pretty sure most folks would be weary of putting it on their body.
> 
> I found this article interesting.
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.04.06.21254882v1


I think it all comes down to the lesser of 2 evils, for me anyways. 

The vaccine is not even approved by the FDA and they tell you that when they give it. "It's an experimental drug" is what they told me....But I'd rather take my chances with an unknown vaccine that is working for most people, and has had some testing, than take my chances with a virus that has proven it can seriously harm or kill me...Plus I'm turning 60 this year, have COPD and a few other health issues. If I was 30 and healthy I'd probably be questioning whether to get one also.

Just think of all the college kids that are being forced to get vaccinated if they want an education. That's kind of fucked up forcing them too, but by the same token the virus went crazy here last fall when they returned and that's not right either. 

I also got a "active pass" from NYS which is proof of vaccination on my cell phone, which I just used at my dentists to prove I am vaccinated, but I noticed it expires 10/08/2021. It will be expired before it's even approved probably, and we'll be needing another shot this fall. 

Unfortunately I think covid is here to stay. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

For those on the fence about the vaccine, all one has to do is look at what's happening in India.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think it all comes down to the lesser of 2 evils, for me anyways.
> 
> The vaccine is not even approved by the FDA and they tell you that when they give it. "It's an experimental drug" is what they told me....But I'd rather take my chances with an unknown vaccine that is working for most people, and has had some testing, than take my chances with a virus that has proven it can seriously harm or kill me...Plus I'm turning 60 this year, have COPD and a few other health issues. If I was 30 and healthy I'd probably be questioning whether to get one also.
> 
> ...


I think anybody who needs the protection should get it if they want to. Just like the flu shot. My family has had terrible experiences with the flu shot, but others say it works for them. My mothers doctor told her she doesn’t need the shot because she is healthy. Then there are people with no medical background whatsoever screaming down people for not getting vaccinated. Like should my mother follow her doctors advice or some triggered stranger? It’s just wild right now. I feel like I’m living in Orwellian 1984 lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For those on the fence about the vaccine, all one has to do is look at what's happening in India.
> 
> View attachment 4900187


Didn’t this happen AFTER the mass vaccinations over there?


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For those on the fence about the vaccine, all one has to do is look at what's happening in India.
> 
> View attachment 4900187


if you burn poison oak in a fire the smoke will get into your lungs and the smoke will infect you.........?  Covid is airborne transmitted


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Didn’t this happen AFTER the mass vaccinations over there?


yeah but they aren't wearing masks...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> yeah but they aren't wearing masks...


So the vaccines don’t provide protection against the virus? I’m confused here.


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

people should wear masks to protect others, as much as to protect themselves...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> people should wear masks to protect others, as much as to protect themselves...


So then....no?


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So then....no?


so you won't wear a mask and you won't get vaccinated....do you stop at stop signs? or obey the speed laws?....those are personal choices too


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> so you won't wear a mask and you won't get vaccinated....do you stop at stop signs? or obey the speed laws?....those are personal choices too


Apples to oranges.


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Apples to oranges.


it's a matter of personal responsibility and public safety....fruit is fruit


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think anybody who needs the protection should get it if they want to. Just like the flu shot. My family has had terrible experiences with the flu shot, but others say it works for them.* My mothers doctor told her she doesn’t need the shot because she is healthy*. Then there are people with no medical background whatsoever screaming down people for not getting vaccinated. Like should my mother follow her doctors advice or some triggered stranger? It’s just wild right now. I feel like I’m living in Orwellian 1984 lol.


Which shot are you talking about? Because I have not heard of any doctors saying that about the covid vaccination to anyone over the age of 18.

Yes it's a personal decision whether or not to get a vaccination. But you could be killing others by not, and you might wind up killing someone you love.

Here's a little true story. A good friend of mine, about my age, has a large family. They ignored the guidelines and had a Christmas gathering. Their mom got covid and died in January. How fucked up is that? I imagine that will haunt them all for the rest of their lives! 

I couldn't get my shots fast enough!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Which shot are you talking about? Because I have not heard of any doctors saying that about the covid vaccination to anyone over the age of 18.
> 
> Yes it's a personal decision whether or not to get a vaccination. But you could be killing others by not, and you might wind up killing someone you love.
> 
> ...


The Covid shot. He said she is healthy and has had bad reactions to the flu shot so she shouldn’t get it unless she really wants to. He told her to supplement her diet with zinc and vitamin D3. Vaccinated people can spread the virus and kill people too. Where is the conclusive study showing these vaccines prevent transmission? I can only find the studies that say it is effective at lowering symptoms. None were tested for reducing transmission.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it's a matter of personal responsibility and public safety....fruit is fruit


Public safety? Where are the conclusive studies proving that these reduce transmission? It’s not personal responsibility as much as it is virtue signaling. Also, would you rather stand in line behind somebody with no mask on breathing normally or somebody with a mask on coughing up phlegm into a spit bottle and having trouble catching their breath?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

I posted this in the Covid thread but thought since we are talking about it here. . .



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Heard Dr. Fauci say on the news this morning "if you are fully vaccinated you don't need to wear a mask unless (paraphrased) you are tripping over people in a large group".
> 
> That's a shift I hadn't heard prior to this AM.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I posted this in the Covid thread but thought since we are talking about it here. . .


I remember when he said you shouldn’t be wearing mask during a pandemic.


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I remember when he said you shouldn’t be wearing mask during a pandemic.


yeah working for trump was a tough gig.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> yeah working for trump was a tough gig.....


Was it really because he was working for Trump? Or because he came to that conclusion after reviewing the 14 random control trials that stated masking has no significant effect on reducing transmission of influenza-like illness?


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Was it really because he was working for Trump? Or because he came to that conclusion after reviewing the 14 random control trials that stated masking has no significant effect on reducing transmission of influenza-like illness?


Trump


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Trump
> View attachment 4900212


Ok. I guess Fauci’s scientific view is politicized. Not sure we can trust what’s coming out of his mouth if that is how medical science works according to him


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Was it really because he was working for Trump? Or because he came to that conclusion after reviewing the 14 random control trials that stated masking has no significant effect on reducing transmission of influenza-like illness?


I read, and he has subsequently apologised for it, that he claimed masks were not necessary at the beginning because they knew there would be a run on them and they wanted to make sure med. and 1st responder personnel had them. Hell, look at what happened with paper goods and cleaning products


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I read, and he has subsequently apologised for it, that he claimed masks were not necessary at the beginning because they knew there would be a run on them and they wanted to make sure med. and 1st responder personnel had them. Hell, look at what happened with paper goods and cleaning products


That’s not a very good reason to tell everybody not to mask if you actually believe they work. Just seems like the WHO and CDC are wishy washy based on politics and not the data.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I remember when he said you shouldn’t be wearing mask during a pandemic.


That was said at the beginning of the outbreak before it was widespread in the country and he was worried about the supply for front line workers who definitely needed them. As it became obvious that it was spreading in the population he changed that view.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> That was said at the beginning of the outbreak before it was widespread in the country and he was worried about the supply for front line workers who definitely needed them. As it became obvious that it was spreading in the population he changed that view.


Just seems like an excuse to change his stance


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just seems like an excuse to change his stance


It was new then. That's like you buying a car thinking it got a 6 cylinder and you go buy 6 spark plugs.. take it to Larry down the street to change the plugs. But he tells you it's really a v8 so you need 8.. but you just leave because larry is wrong, because you were told it was a 6 cylinder when you first got it. 

New discoveries man.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just seems like an excuse to change his stance


Believe what you will. I will continue to listen to his recommendations. He has worked for presidents of both parties and I don't believe he has an allegiance to either.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just seems like an excuse to change his stance


it was cause of the science behind it....at first they didn't know untill further testing and eval....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

srh88 said:


> It was new then. That's like you buying a car thinking it got a 6 cylinder and you go buy 6 spark plugs.. take it to Larry down the street to change the plugs. But he tells you it's really a v8 so you need 8.. but you just leave because larry is wrong, because you were told it was a 6 cylinder when you first got it.
> 
> New discoveries man.


Not really. If there has been 14 random control trials stating that masks don’t have a significant effect at reducing transmission and then 1 new one pops up saying they do. You don’t just disregard all the other 14 studies based off of that 1.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> it was cause of the science behind it....at first they didn't know untill further testing and eval....


There should be more random control trials testing these kinds of things imo. I would love to see a RCT dealing with the effectiveness of the vaccines at stopping/reducing transmission of the virus. That way nobody is guessing.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s not a very good reason to tell everybody not to mask if you actually believe they work. Just seems like the WHO and CDC are wishy washy based on politics and not the data.


Science evolves. Initially they didn't understand that it was airborne. Then they found out it was even worse; aerosolized. They've backed off cleaning procedures now because it doesn't retain its infectivity for as long outside the body as once we believed it did. 

Science is evolving even faster now they are focused on it. They believe they've found a Pan Coronavirus vaccine that will kill almost all variants. This means no more fear just a booster every so often (once we find out how long those neutralizing antibodies last). 

My best advice to everyone I care about is get the mRNA vaccine and wear a mask until at least 2 weeks post vaccination.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Science evolves. Initially they didn't understand that it was airborne. Then they found out it was even worse; aerosolized. They've backed off cleaning procedures now because it doesn't retain its infectivity for as long outside the body as once we believed it did.
> 
> Science is evolving even faster now they are focused on it. They believe they've found a Pan Coronavirus vaccine that will kill almost all variants. This means no more fear just a booster every so often (once we find out how long those neutralizing antibodies last).
> 
> My best advice to everyone I care about is get the mRNA vaccine and wear a mask until at least 2 weeks post vaccination.


I understand that science is evolving. I also heard about the pan coronavirus vaccine. I find it odd that they didn’t even test these vaccines for reducing transmission in the clinical trial, but they think they have a pan coronavirus vaccine already in the works. I tell everybody I care about to eat healthy, supplement vitamin D and zinc, wash their hands, and social distance.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I understand that science is evolving. I also heard about the pan coronavirus vaccine. I find it odd that they didn’t even test these vaccines for reducing transmission in the clinical trial, but they think they have a pan coronavirus vaccine already in the works. I tell everybody I care about to eat healthy, supplement vitamin D and zinc, wash their hands, and social distance.











Can COVID vaccines stop transmission? Scientists race to find answers


Controlling the pandemic will require shots that prevent viral spread, but that feature is difficult to measure.




www.nature.com





Transmission testing usually occurs subsequent to safety and efficacy testing as you do not have enough vaccinated subjects to draw a conclusion on transmissability. Also you usually need a larger cohort to extrapolate from. But it's happening now and it looks quite promising. 

I'd be careful about recommending a fat soluble vitamin without baseline testing ;D But masking, washing hands, eating well are all excellent advice.


----------



## lokie (May 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Can COVID vaccines stop transmission? Scientists race to find answers
> 
> 
> Controlling the pandemic will require shots that prevent viral spread, but that feature is difficult to measure.
> ...


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

Blue Jay nest is empty. Hopefully they fledged and flew away and didn't become a meal for the ravens/crows.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blue Jay nest is empty. Hopefully they fledged and flew away and didn't become a meal for the ravens/crows.


Jay's love peanuts. I get a lot here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

We had a couple blue bird chicks that fledged in our yard - the privacy fence is 6' and it was poring for 2 days. We really had to watch the beagle but momma & daddy bird kept him in check & freaked him out when they would dive bomb him.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had a couple blue bird chicks that fledged in our yard - the privacy fence is 6' and it was poring for 2 days. We really had to watch the beagle but momma & daddy bird kept him in check & freaked him out when they would dive bomb him.


How did the Jays handle his older brother?


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2021)

Moon and Mercury.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, we're back! Rollie must have gotten drunk and tripped over a server wire again, I hate when that happens. How did you guys handle the outage?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897980


I tried to buy the domain While it was down didn't work out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How did the Jays handle his older brother?


They dove on him several times but he wasn't to be distracted from the mission at hand.
~As I lean on my shovel~


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I tried to buy the domain While it was down didn't work out.


Who is the administrator / owner of this site anyways????


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Who is the administrator / owner of this site anyways????


Hulk hogan


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I tried to buy the domain While it was down didn't work out.


Me too


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Hell yeah brother


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 15, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2021)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2021)

Wild Horses Adopted Under a Federal Program Are Going to Slaughter (Published 2021)


Records show that some people who are paid $1,000 a head by the government to give legally protected mustangs “good homes” are sending the horses to auction once they get the money.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

@Metasynth You safe from the fire?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> if you burn poison oak in a fire the smoke will get into your lungs and the smoke will infect you.........?  Covid is airborne transmitted


A real issue for firefighters.


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Metasynth You safe from the fire?


Isn't he at the lake this weekend?? Or is that where the fire is?


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Isn't he at the lake this weekend?? Or is that where the fire is?


Yeah, from what I remember. The fire is down south.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Isn't he at the lake this weekend?? Or is that where the fire is?





raratt said:


> Yeah, from what I remember. The fire is down south.











Mandatory wildfire evacuations are ordered for parts of western Los Angeles County


Mandatory evacuations have been ordered for the area near Topanga Canyon due to the Palisades Fire, with more residents on standby to leave, according to the Los Angeles County Fire Department.




www.cnn.com





At least he's already evacuated. I hope his family is safe.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mandatory wildfire evacuations are ordered for parts of western Los Angeles County
> 
> 
> Mandatory evacuations have been ordered for the area near Topanga Canyon due to the Palisades Fire, with more residents on standby to leave, according to the Los Angeles County Fire Department.
> ...


This year is gonna be bad. Again.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This year is gonna be bad. Again.


I read that area hasn't burned for 50 years, the brush is thick as hell.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read that area hasn't burned for 50 years, the brush is thick as hell.


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

Jesus is in control. It’s all good. Don’t worry anybody. We can’t do shit. Move along. Don’t forget to tithe now!


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Thoughts and prayers


I watched a fire down south jump a freeway 12 lanes wide, Santa Ana's were blowing though.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We can’t do shit. RUN AWAY!


fify


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I watched a fire down south jump a freeway 12 lanes wide, Santa Ana's were blowing though.


I was born in Orange. 1/3 of my family lives in Santa Ana area. Btw, the non crazy non christian side of my family down there. My moms side.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

Don’t forget to rake our forest floors when you get a chance okay


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Don’t forget to rake our forest floors when you get a chance okay


They needed to do that around Pleasure.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> They needed to do that around Pleasure.


Didn’t the president of finland tell trump that. Lmao

people were saying


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945956752515670016


----------



## Metasynth (May 16, 2021)

Fortunately the wind is in my favor right now. But I AM Tahoe vibin’ at the moment... THANK YOU for the thoughts and prayers


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fortunately the wind is in my favor right now. But I AM Tahoe vibin’ at the moment... THANK YOU for the thoughts and prayers
> 
> View attachment 4902666View attachment 4902667View attachment 4902667


Hell yeah bro. Love Emerald Bay.
My nearest neighbor up in Paradise was the main park ranger there. She was gone all week for most of the summer months Makes me wonder what the hell happened to them after the fire. Maybe they moved up there finally.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah bro. Love Emerald Bay.
> My nearest neighbor up in Paradise was the main park ranger there. She was gone all week for most of the summer months Makes me wonder what the hell happened to them after the fire. Maybe they moved up there finally.


You remember NHRA 4 wide's ran this weekend?


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> You remember NHRA 4 wide's ran this weekend?


DON"T TELL ME WHO WON! watching it now.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> You remember NHRA 4 wide's ran this weekend?


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> DON"T TELL ME WHO WON! watching it now.


That would be a drag


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> DON"T TELL ME WHO WON! watching it now.


Don’t worry bro. I haven’t watched the last few. I’m lame. But i’ll watch finals from this one tonight. Right after wicked tuna


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That would be a drag


----------



## Metasynth (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah bro. Love Emerald Bay.
> My nearest neighbor up in Paradise was the main park ranger there. She was gone all week for most of the summer months Makes me wonder what the hell happened to them after the fire. Maybe they moved up there finally.


My first time up here, I’m super stoked, and gonna try to bring my electric bike up here within the next month to ride around the lake.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4902672


I finally scratched a curiosity itch









Why Is Drag Racing Called Drag Racing?


I have a lot of respect for the sport of drag racing, partially because I believe there’s a lot more nuance and complexity to it than most people think, and also because I once almost crashed a dragster because I’m a moron. One thing I’ve never fully understood, though, is the name: why is...




jalopnik.com


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

Shit. Actually both will have to wait. The new Nevers on HBO max is on today. Prob watch that and go to bed and wake up at 4am to wicked tuna and watch NHRA tomorrow afternoon. Only funny car and dragsters though


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit. Actually both will have to wait. The new Nevers on HBO max is on today. Prob watch that and go to bed and wake up at 4am to wicked tuna and watch NHRA tomorrow afternoon. Only funny car and dragsters though


Does that last mean top fuel?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Does that last mean top fuel?


Yeah.
But funny thing is.
When you say “top fuel” it usually means the top fuel dragsters.
But the funny cars are nitro also with the same engines. It’s stupid.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah.
> But funny thing is.
> When you say “top fuel” it usually means the top fuel dragsters.
> But the funny cars are nitro also with the same engines. It’s stupid.


Yeah different body treatments.

I sorta like the pro stock class also. They make cool noises like they’re really trying extra hard.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah different body treatments.
> 
> I sorta like the pro stock class also. They make cool noises like they’re really trying extra hard.


Once you experience the nitro class at the track, nothing else matters


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Once you experience the nitro class at the track, nothing else matters


Yeah I have only heard them through tv. When I was much younger I thought about going to see a Harley drag meet, but 200 miles each way spoke silky flattery to my sense of fuckit.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah I have only heard them through tv. When I was much younger I thought about going to see a Harley drag meet, but 200 miles each way spoke silky flattery to my sense of fuckit.


My dad lived in Pomona when i was younger. yUCK!
But, he got me into it. The season starts and ends there.
I’ve been to the nhra drag races at Sonoma many years in a row. But have made the trek back down there to hit up the summer and or winternationals a few times Bad ass shit bro. You gotta experience it


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My dad lived in Pomona when i was younger. yUCK!
> But, he got me into it. The season starts and ends there.
> I’ve been to the nhra drag races at Sonoma many years in a row. But have made the trek back down there to hit up the summer and or winternationals a few times Bad ass shit bro. You gotta experience it


Power you can feel.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Power you can feel.


Fuckin scramble your brain if you don’t have your fingers in your ears. Lol. So much power you have to experience to to appreciate 
The best is fitting in getting a few beers in between runs.
You got 2 beers in your hands and even the burn out fucks you up.
i personally like sitting as close i can to the tree. And i pulse my fingers in and out of my ears.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin scramble your brain if you don’t have your fingers in your ears. Lol. So much power you have to experience to to appreciate
> The best is fitting in getting a few beers in between runs.
> You got 2 beers in your hands and even the burn out fucks you up.
> i personally like sitting as close i can to the tree. And i pulse my fingers in and out of my ears.


I was told by someone who campaigned a built Torino that the pipes on a top fuel motor contributed a thousand pounds of thrust.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I was told by someone who campaigned a built Torino that the pipes on a top fuel motor contributed a thousand pounds of thrust.


11,000 horsepower nowdays. Crazy.
So the cool thing about todays finals is 44,000 horsepower during a race. I will watch.
Tomorrow


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 11,000 horsepower nowdays. Crazy.


Last I heard was five,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)

Yep, these guys and gals are pushing monster H/P.
The starting line is my go to - the idle pulsations (not to mention the launch!) goes clean through your chest.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Top Fuel Harley riders are a little touched in the head.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Harley riders are a little touched in the head.


Fify

FLHT fan here


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fify
> 
> FLHT fan here


Never a fan of them, they were made for people with shorter legs than I have. I HATED the way they shifted.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never a fan of them, they were made for people with shorter legs than I have. I HATED the way they shifted.


I’m leggy and over 6’
and that big dresser fit me like a good pair of jeans. Mega comfy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)

6' 2" here.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 6' 2" here.


Same until Gravity exacted a tax


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

I have always been a Brit bike fan, nice to have a low center of gravity when carving up the twisties.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have always been a Brit bike fan, nice to have a low center of gravity when carving up the twisties.


My first Harley was an ‘87. That thing had a wonderful weird motor. It had multiple personalities, all of them totally likable party animals.

My ‘03 dresser lost the soul but had amazing reliability.

I’m of an age where soul becomes priority #2.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Same until Gravity exacted a tax


Sounds painful.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My first Harley was an ‘87. That thing had a wonderful weird motor. It had multiple personalities, all of them totally likable party animals.
> 
> My ‘03 dresser lost the soul but had amazing reliability.
> 
> I’m of an age where soul becomes priority #2.


The foot peg rubbers on my Triple were ground off at a 45 degree angle...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> The foot peg rubbers on my Triple were ground off at a 45 degree angle...lol.


Well that was dumb. My dresser was good for + - 30, and


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Weird windy weather today, with a pretty sunset.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds painful.


No, just ... inexorable.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, just ... inexorable.


We must be riding the same bike.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin scramble your brain if you don’t have your fingers in your ears. Lol. So much power you have to experience to to appreciate
> The best is fitting in getting a few beers in between runs.
> You got 2 beers in your hands and even the burn out fucks you up.
> i personally like sitting as close i can to the tree. And i pulse my fingers in and out of my ears.


Mid 70's one summer we spent a lot of time at Norwalk Dragway and West Salem (Dragway 42) in Ohio. Jet powered everything, bleach burnouts. Prudhomme, Garlits, Muldowney. 'Shrooms and biker crank, what a blast.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Shrooms and biker crank


Hell yeah. I’ve had some pretty good fun on those two together also, but it was the 90’s for me


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2021)

Sometimes you serendipitously run into some magic. I love those moments.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2021)

I've been digging this Lofi stream lately. Whenever I can't figure out which genre of music I want to listen to, I tune into this stream -









Since the tunes have no lyrics, I can still read and studying with it in the background. A lot of these beats' chord progressions hit my soul in a unique way. So chill. Harry turned me onto them as he did two entire freestyle streams to their beats. Enjoy...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

And I look pretty goodwithout my mask


----------



## Metasynth (May 17, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4903464
> 
> View attachment 4903465
> 
> ...


That first pic looks like Mountain Goat country.
Beautiful!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Fuck you bread....I'll never be a baker....


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck you bread....I'll never be a baker....


Bread machine.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Ok...I'll take it........better lucky then good


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok...I'll take it........better lucky then good
> View attachment 4903772


Are those poppy seeds?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok...I'll take it........better lucky then good
> View attachment 4903772


Or a stoner then a baker


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are those poppy seeds?


Why yes they are. LOL I was wondering if someone would catch that. It was those or sesame sitting in front of me and I just chuckled


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2021)

@srh88 
I found you some quality masonry supply, and the price is right


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> @srh88
> I found you some quality masonry supply, and the price is right
> 
> View attachment 4903804


The beginnings of a beautiful chimbley. : )


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2021)

And a couch too! Complete, just a bit tired.



(cue the snappy jingle)

Shop High Desert Trading Post and
Make your money stretch the most!
We’re miles wide and miles deep 
And what you find you get to keep!
Hiiiigh Desert Trading Post, oo de doo wah wah


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

What the backass fuckery is good with a Mexican restaurant that isn't open for a taco Tuesday!!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And a couch too! Complete, just a bit tired.
> 
> View attachment 4903808
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2021)

Got a text (spam) from an unknown number yesterday.
"is it so bad I wanna be w/ u?"

Anybody have any ideas or simply just want to have fun?
Origin # 609-473-1569


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got a text (spam) from an unknown number yesterday.
> "is it so bad I wanna be w/ u?"
> 
> Anybody have any ideas or simply just want to have fun?
> Origin # 609-473-1569


You sir are evil but I like it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You sir are evil but I like it


Genius I should have put in there too


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got a text (spam) from an unknown number yesterday.
> "is it so bad I wanna be w/ u?"
> 
> Anybody have any ideas or simply just want to have fun?
> Origin # 609-473-1569


Fine I'll stop!


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got a text (spam) from an unknown number yesterday.
> "is it so bad I wanna be w/ u?"
> 
> Anybody have any ideas or simply just want to have fun?
> Origin # 609-473-1569


It's from Florence NJ.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's from Florence NJ.


Yeah, I did the reverse lookup as well, didn't answer it though - don't want them to know there's a live one on the other end. Come on guys, need devious tricks to screw with him.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I did the reverse lookup as well, didn't answer it though - don't want them to know there's a live one on the other end. Come on guys, need devious tricks to screw with him.


S*** I thought you just did


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I did the reverse lookup as well, didn't answer it though - don't want them to know there's a live one on the other end. Come on guys, need devious tricks to screw with him.


I tell the telemarketers about how much I love my goat, she is a nasty girl.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I did the reverse lookup as well, didn't answer it though - don't want them to know there's a live one on the other end. Come on guys, need devious tricks to screw with him.


I am a little frisky this morning..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got a text (spam) from an unknown number yesterday.
> "is it so bad I wanna be w/ u?"
> 
> Anybody have any ideas or simply just want to have fun?
> Origin # 609-473-1569


you sire are evil.....i like that.....

kinda reminds me of when spammer call me about my car warranty......i always say "WoW, my 58 bug has a warranty?"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I did the reverse lookup as well, didn't answer it though - don't want them to know there's a live one on the other end. Come on guys, need devious tricks to screw with him.


send him a picture of an Ugly girl saying i'll be right over.....

oh i forgot to add this:......."and you owe me an extra 50 bucks too"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you sire are evil.....i like that.....
> 
> kinda reminds me of when spammer call me about my car warranty......i always say "WoW, my 58 bug has a warranty?"


That's one hell of an extended warranty I've got to say rock on Volkswagen Volkswagen


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's one hell of an extended warranty I've got to say rock on Volkswagen Volkswagen


i've used Model T before as well.......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've used Model T before as well.......


Better be careful saying that one they might try to start up another rubber factory in Brazil


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

I hate allergies......and mowing the lawn


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2021)

mine are kickin my ass today.....ugh


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Love it when things taste better than you expectedyummy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate allergies......and mowing the lawn





BudmanTX said:


> mine are kickin my ass today.....ugh


Sorry about that hopefully it will let up soon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry about that hopefully it will let up soon


Menthol boiling water and a towel good luck to you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love it when things taste better than you expectedView attachment 4904469yummy


Right up until you find that a single can contains 92% of your RDA of sugar.









Calories in A&W Root Beer (12 oz) and Nutrition Facts


There are 160 calories in 1 can (12 oz) of A&W Root Beer (12 oz). Get full nutrition facts for other A&W products and all your other favorite brands.




www.fatsecret.com


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Right up until you find that a single can contains 92% of your RDA of sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Right up until you find that a single can contains 92% of your RDA of sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man what a dream wrecker but I'm a buck 35 soaking wet I think I'll be ok but thank you for your concern have a great day


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man what a dream wrecker but I'm a buck 35 soaking wet I think I'll be ok but thank you for your concern have a great day


I only have you beat by about 85 pounds...lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Right up until you find that a single can contains 92% of your RDA of sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


45g of sugar is 11 teaspoons


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> 45g of sugar is 11 teaspoons


Is that why it is so good haha buzzzzzz


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Alright back to coffee


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Not looking good for a fire


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man what a dream wrecker but I'm a buck 35 soaking wet I think I'll be ok but thank you for your concern have a great day


Wasn't trying to bust your chops - in my H/S days I worked at an A&W & drank gallons of the stuff a week, but now adays Diabetes comes to mind when I hear that kind of sugar content.

And BTW I've only got 75 lbs on you (but I'm 6' plus a few).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wasn't trying to bust your chops - in my H/S days I worked at an A&W & drank gallons of the stuff a week, but now adays Diabetes comes to mind when I hear that kind of sugar content.
> 
> And BTW I've only got 75 lbs on you (but I'm 6' plus a few).


Aww there was a time that I was 6 foot but after seven back surgeries I'm now 5'11 and shrinking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

My nightmare trying to find a pair of pants


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My nightmare trying to find a pair of pants


Ok truthfully my wife's nightmare


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Leg 34 waste If I don't want to breathe 29 but normally it's 31 ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Ok ok wait a minute I'm turning in to SpongeBob SquarePants running way screaming Noooooooo


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Leg 34 waste If I don't want to breathe 29 but normally it's 31 ha ha ha


Last time I had a 29" waist was about this time along with the shiny shirt and pointy shoes. lol:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Last time I had a 29" waist was about this time along with the shiny shirt and pointy shoes. lol:
> View attachment 4904670


That was the problem I hit this size in around about 5th grade


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Last time I had a 29" waist was about this time along with the shiny shirt and pointy shoes. lol:
> View attachment 4904670


Sweet moves BB


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

RIP Paul Mooney


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 19, 2021)

I’m so Fn high RN soooo fucking high !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m so Fn high RN soooo fucking high !


I think I'll join you if you don't mind let me get this goingok I'm good


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I'll join you if you don't mind let me get this goingView attachment 4904852ok I'm goodView attachment 4904856


And he's prickly on top of my description. LMAO. Always a TY for a laugh. 

Yet being the mandible or meta carpal thread. I have an odd one for you.

I closed my door to the side landing. My son, wife and three animals were in the bedroom getting the dog out from under the bed by lifting it. Dumb Ass. 

I was the only one who exited. And I found the door wide open and the attached handled dust pan I used as a door stop across from the doorway or the doors swing geometry. 

Strange stuff. Even for my beyond strange self. And but one of too many!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2021)

Was that some form of English?


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Son checked the tomato plants this morning, looks like it won't be too long until we get some real tomatoes for BLT's. Need some warm weather for a bit. Green beans are growing well and the zucchini plants are getting bigger. Probably finish deadheading the roses in the back yard today before the trash goes out tonight. My Sativa's are starting to show amber trichomes, they will be at 8 weeks Sat. The Dragon Fruit I put in next to them are budding. I have a couple Kashmir Kush in veg I'll rotate in once the Sativa's are out of there. Son is popping some CBD beans and a couple other strains. Mornin all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

Colleen Coyle is back on the weather channel. She's good on the eyes. She came on after that thick luscious Felicia Combs. Oh man that baby has some ass. I like them with some meat. 

OK I better stop.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Colleen Coyle is back on the weather channel. She's good on the eyes. She came on after that thick luscious Felicia Combs. Oh man that baby has some ass. I like them with some meat.
> 
> OK I better stop.


I had to look........mmmmmm #2





Just the tip.....


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

The one on the right is our noon news anchor.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2021)

Camilia Ranbaldi down here....


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to look........mmmmmm #2


Oh my god. What I would do with that. Holy crap!

And then there's this yummy stuff that's no longer at the weather channel.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Melanie Hunter, weather girl KCRA, Edit She's 5'7". Her voice is a bit irritating though.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

I just texted my lady and said I'm frolicking on the internet with strangers about weather ladies. She sent me a laugh emoji.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Melanie Hunter, weather girl KCRA, Edit She's 5'7". Her voice is a bit irritating though.
> View attachment 4905250


She's too made up. I like our local weather lady. She's more outdoors type. 

But none of them would ever want me. My lady laughs at me when I'm watching the boobs and butt on TV. Comments like she wouldn't touch you and others are prevalent. And she's right. She doesn't care if I look. She's looking herself. But we both know that we're stuck with each other forever. Neither one of us will ever escape our bond. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

WOW I thought I was a dirty old man aww shit who knew the weather girl was a thing


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> WOW I thought I was a dirty old man aww shit who knew the weather girl was a thing


It's all we have.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

I'm so glad my lady isn't on this forum. Or else I couldn't say this.

Sometimes I close my eyes and think about the weather lady. But in my defense she closes her eyes too sometimes and she's in love with The Rock "Dwayne Johnson". She's probably not thinking about me when her eyes are closed.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm so glad my lady isn't on this forum. Or else I couldn't say this.
> 
> Sometimes I close my eyes and think about the weather lady. But in my defense she closes her eyes too sometimes and she's in love with The Rock "Dwayne Johnson". She's probably not thinking about me when her eyes are closed.


Next time sing this right after....


----------



## ChingOwn (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's from Florence NJ.


It's a phishing text to get you to enter more info to see the noods.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> It's a phishing text to get you to enter more info to see the noods.


Well, it didn't work.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I did the reverse lookup as well, didn't answer it though - don't want them to know there's a live one on the other end. Come on guys, need devious tricks to screw with him.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it didn't work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4905371


Still not sure how to retaliate w/o exposing myself.

I have a serious dislike for thieves.


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Still not sure how to retaliate w/o exposing myself.
> 
> I have a serious dislike for thieves.





BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4905371


That’s not for real, is it!?!?

Uh...that’s finshaggys name irl...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s not for real, is it!?!?
> 
> Uh...that’s finshaggys name irl...


No nudes required from a fat guy in his Grandma's basement.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Some storms heading down the sierra's today kinda slopped over into the valley a bit. First pic looks a little Mammatus to me.

A little tour of the back yard, sorry no backdoor tours offered. I have a Hollyhock that is almost black. I have my hiding place back in the corner, it was actually cool enough to start a fire today. It's a Bower vine I have tied to the patio cover. Veggies are looking good. Peach tree on the other side of the patio.


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No nudes required from a fat guy in his Grandma's basement.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No nudes required from a fat guy in his Grandma's basement.


You should answer back, Finshaggy, is that you? How's your sister?


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

lokie said:


>


LOL saves the cost of a lens replacement.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Next time sing this right after....


I know she's not thinking about me all the time. That's OK. I'm thinking about others as well.  That's how it is. We're both faithful but can't you close your eyes and dream?


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL saves the cost of a lens replacement.


I have seen what lurks in the shadows of the internet and welcome amusement from wherever it may come.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I know she's not thinking about me all the time. That's OK. I'm thinking about others as well.  That's how it is. We're both faithful but can't you close your eyes and dream?


I'm just kidding around bud.......I'd totally do that to my wife lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> The one on the right is our noon news anchor.
> 
> View attachment 4905239


The one in the left looks very familiar. Pretty sure she was an anchor on a local feed i got in stockton. Most likely remember her from watching the news when i was evacuated in Lodi.
There are no females on the news as hot as the chick on the right on any news i get here in the north state. Just a bunch of tards on there. Male and female.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The one in the left looks very familiar. Pretty sure she was an anchor on a local feed i got in stockton. Most likely remember her from watching the news when i was evacuated in Lodi.
> There are no females on the news as hot as the chick on the right on any news i get here in the north state. Just a bunch of tards on there. Male and female.
> View attachment 4905453


She's Eileen, Meteorologist.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> She's Eileen, Meteorologist.


What news channel?


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What news channel?


KCRA 3


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> KCRA 3


Ok yeah. I used to get KCRA 3 on directv down in stckton.
Not up here


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok yeah. I used to get KCRA 3 on directv down in stckton.
> Not up here


Yeah I know, same channels as my M in law. Bunch of hicks.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yeah I know, same channels as my M in law. Bunch of hicks.


I sware to fucking god.
I can not watch action news now anymore because they say
“Action news now coverage you can count on”
Non fucking stop. Its Fucking
Lame


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware to fucking god.
> I can not watch action news now anymore because they say
> “Action news now coverage you can count on”
> Non fucking stop. Its Fucking
> Lame


At least More ass Taylor isn't on there anymore, he died awhile ago. My dad used to watch his show when I lived in De Sabla, lame country singer.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> At least More ass Taylor isn't on there anymore, he died awhile ago. My dad used to watch his show when I lived in De Sabla, lame country singer.


Now,
I’m no Burt Reynolds myself, but there’s some ugly ass motherfuckers on the News around here.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware to fucking god.
> I can not watch action news now anymore because they say
> “Action news now coverage you can count on”
> Non fucking stop. Its Fucking
> Lame


I’d be a customer for Inaction News.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

It is cold today, and another day of wind, wind and more wind. Enough wind to kick up enough dust to oh god just enough.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is cold today, and another day of wind, wind and more wind. Enough wind to kick up enough dust to oh god just enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're on day 2 of north wind, not even supposed to make 80 today.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're on day 2 of north wind, not even supposed to make 80 today.


46 this am. Forecast high is 66. Oh, and wind.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> 46 this am. Forecast high is 66. Oh, and wind.


My neighbor's weather station is offline, I need to tell him if I see him. There are a couple others nearby though. Don't really talk to that guy.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

Back of the cloud is over its own shadow


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

https://cwwp2.dot.ca.gov/vm/loc/d3/hwy50atskirun.htm



Snowing at Tahoe.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://cwwp2.dot.ca.gov/vm/loc/d3/hwy50atskirun.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Snowing at Tahoe.


That’s crazy, I just left there Tuesday, was beautiful all weekend


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

On the way home from a must-have-tacos run. Wind and more wind ... headwind both ways smh


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s crazy, I just left there Tuesday, was beautiful all weekend


It happens in the spring.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

I think I have found myself, I'm coming out as hexadecimal.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think I have found myself, I'm coming out as hexadecimal.


We should throw you a sweet 16 party


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

I'm only 3E now, I feel much younger.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm only 3E now, I feel much younger.


Beats being 4-F


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

Another fine winter sunset in late May.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2021)

I love the boring channel. 
It is relaxing to watch this guy work. 





This one is also good...


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2021)

Florida Ki's.


https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/florida-keys/article251586388.html


----------



## lokie (May 22, 2021)

All Aboard.... for the Road Trip recap!











Recent postings were a *real time* representation of my mood, attitude and situation as events unfolded on
our recent missadventure Friday 5/14/21 .

I had left my laptop at home and there was too much heavy shit going down to "Phone it In"







We chose Chattanooga Tn. for the sole purpose of a steam train excursion.



lokie said:


>


The drive was longer than our occasional jaunts, but was uneventful.

At check in to the hotel, around 10:00 pm, the attendant recommended that we reconsider taking a non smoking room over the smoking room requested.

"That section gets rough, you may like the non smoking section better." 

So we took what was offered and the adventure began.

While walking the dogs there were many characters of the night to traverse.
One car stopped and the driver hissed "PSSSt, hey". I turned the other way and just kept smoking. The dogs stayed calm as did I.
Maybe he wanted to sell, maybe he wanted to buy? I had nothing to sell and wanted nothing out on that corner.

Through the rest of the night we were serenaded by random chorus of cursing outside of our window. Puddin Head and Tuther Boy let them know that we had no interest in their presence.








The "Shady Rest" and restless natives would have been enough to seek other accommodations but the topper of the morning was
when it started raining in the bathroom.








The only way I am willing to share a shower is in person. We checked out.

As tensions heightened we, with anguish, suffered several phone calls with hotels to get new reservations.
There is a mini story within just getting new accommodations that I will not bore you with.
Be assured that my swearing capabilities were utilized.






Back on track.



The first Train excursion at 9:00 AM was missed. New reservations for 4:00 PM were made.



Our evening plans were also rescheduled, now we would be staying an additional night.
Gratuitous cussing added here.






Searching for lunch was an adventure by itself.


We drove around looking for local restaurants. Some were closed or not what we wanted for lunch.
Just driving around to look was not working so "Google".

The first diner google took us to had bars on all entrances and exits including windows.




We drove on by.


Closer to 2:00 PM we were lucky enough to find The Boathouse.



The Boathouse gets 5 stars *****.












The Salmon Bisque, Oysters Rockefeller and New Orleans BBQ style shrimp where awesome and worth writing home about.
Highly recommended to the seafood loving traveler.

After eating it was noticed that the Subaru need gas too. That fucker was flatlined. the digital reading of miles to empty read "*-----*"






Knowing the recent pipeline ordeal would play a role in finding gas it was no surprise that more than one
station was out of gas.

The third station was a winner. I started filling the tank. When the meter hit $0.99 the pump shut down. WTF






It was time to roll another one. 


Stay tuned for the next recap post called 
"Fuck Me".


or 

"Chattanooga Choo Choo Or Bust" 



To be continued.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> All Aboard.... for the Road Trip recap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I almost forgot why I hated traveling! Thank you


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2021)

The Darwin Fish



and other scenes from a winter’s day in late May.


----------



## lokie (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I almost forgot why I hated traveling! Thank you


You and me too.

I'm done traveling, until the next trip comes my way.








Must be some Gypsy and Nomad in my DNA.


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love the boring channel.
> It is relaxing to watch this guy work.
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you. It's like watching the grass grow....grab a seat


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The Darwin Fish
> 
> View attachment 4907198
> 
> ...


#1 a tadpole with legs.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Recent flyovers of the battlespace have revealed major developments in the ongoing campaign for (Ant) Hill 34z.
> 
> As of three days ago, a combined force of engineers and combat troops had effected considerable repair of the perimeter, with defenses-in-depth against attacks of opportunity by Raven- and Lagomorph-class heavies. The straight section up and left contains airspace-denial assets to respond to Quail attacks up to battalion strength. The small satellite mound at ten o’clock is believed to be a synthetic-aperture phased debris array.
> 
> ...


Here is photointel from two weeks ago.



Despite massive reinforcements hastily erected by the ant agonists, the photo plainly depicts the consequences of division-level ground commitment by Quail Force. Over the next few days, evidence was observed of rapid repair of the site, followed by saturation-level ground action by the aggressor.

An overflight today reveals a devastated infrastructure with zero activity by any elements of the defending force. Analysts conclude that the occupying force is exhausted and probably exterminated.

Quail Force task groups continue to be sighted in the theater. It is now believed that they utilized ant assets in a most direct manner, and that (in the pithy phrase uttered by a senior NCO) they are now nothing but windblown quail shit.



This office is reluctant to declare this engagement to be decisively concluded.

@Singlemalt


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2021)

‘Whitest White’ Paint Beats the Heat


A new nanomaterial mixture lets surfaces release more heat than they absorb




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> ‘Whitest White’ Paint Beats the Heat
> 
> 
> A new nanomaterial mixture lets surfaces release more heat than they absorb
> ...


I want that


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I want that


“I tried this new paint on my house... it worked great, makes my home a lot cooler!

But for some reason, my swimming pool spontaneously combusted. Weird, huh?”


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2021)

Weird? or Whatever it takes to connect?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Cloud art from earlier today.



And some cloud comets


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

And a circumzenital arc


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And a circumzenital arc
> 
> View attachment 4909292


You dropped your H sweetie 
"circumzenithal"


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You dropped your H sweetie
> "circumzenithal"


Well dang. I learned it H-less but that doesn’t make me rigt.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well dang. I learned it H-less but that doesn’t make me rigt.


richtig


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Arc is gone, but then this sublime weirdness.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Arc is gone, but then this sublime weirdness.
> 
> View attachment 4909302


U-2 contrails look like the little comma when heading to altitude.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> U-2 contrails look like the little comma when heading to altitude.


When the U-2 hits his location it is at altitude! Climb out is amazing.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2021)

California authorities dismantle 'the most elaborate illegal marijuana grow they've ever seen'


The aroma was reportedly so pungent that authorities could smell the farm from the air.




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2021)

1. Gross.

2. Im thinking something like this 







on a giant water tank:


Fly them out into the ocean and dump them to feed the sea life or make dog food or something.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 26, 2021)

So my old hometown got shot up today from some asshole. I know where the shit went down but am super curious where the asshole lived. He burned down his house before he cowardly showed up to his work and shot a bunch of people dead and then took his life. The news won’t say where his house burned down yet 








May 26, 2021 San Jose, California, shooting


There are "multiple fatalities" following a shooting at the VTA light rail yard in San Jose, California, officials said. Follow here for the latest.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> So my old hometown got shot up today from some asshole. I know where the shit went down but am super curious where the asshole lived. He burned down his house before he cowardly showed up to his work and shot a bunch of people dead and then took his life. The news won’t say where his house burned down yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angmar Ct.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Angmar Ct.


Ok no where near where i’m from.

thx bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2021)

These assholes need to do them selves first!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2021)

Are you a "dude-bro"?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2021)

Nice to see the High Desert Garden Service at work.


----------



## neosapien (May 26, 2021)

I am generally upset with the price of string cheese.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I am generally upset with the price of string cheese.


It is out of control.


----------



## neosapien (May 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is out of control.


Don't even get me started on beef jerky.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Don't even get me started on beef jerky.



I won't.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

I wonder if Todd McFarlane would approve of his crown


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

I think it's appropriate considering the bud it is called Grimm bastard OG


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

Looks like I'll be hiding in the house for a few days, not like I don't have cleaning to do. So much for the electric bill.


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Looks like I'll be hiding in the house for a few days, not like I don't have cleaning to do. So much for the electric bill.
> 
> View attachment 4910420


Back to almost perfect here...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2021)

69° here now.....


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 69° here now.....


We're at 64, headed to upper 80's.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're at 64, headed to upper 80's.


The sun is in and out and breezy but the humidity is gone. It feels so nice after the last bunch of days.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Looks like I'll be hiding in the house for a few days, not like I don't have cleaning to do. So much for the electric bill.
> 
> View attachment 4910420


Yup my swamp cooler is on. I imagine it will be close to October before I turn it off again.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2021)

This poor bastard got run over by someone on my street. Young scarlet king snake...what a beauty, what a pity.


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This poor bastard got run over by someone on my street. Young scarlet king snake...what a beauty, what a pity.
> 
> View attachment 4910691


So many people aim for snakes just because they are snakes, it's sad to see a good one die.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This poor bastard got run over by someone on my street. Young scarlet king snake...what a beauty, what a pity.
> 
> View attachment 4910691


that is a beauty, what a shame........


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

Road trip! lol.








Mysterious cocaine packages washing up on Texas beach, cops say. Don’t pick them up


More than 100 pounds of cocaine appeared on the beaches.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya police.. I found a couple bundles of coke on the beach... ya there's about an ounce here... nevermind wrong number


----------



## BarnBuster (May 28, 2021)

The Numbers Behind Our Catch • Updates • The Ocean Cleanup


At The Ocean Cleanup, one of the key communication principles we live by is transparency: sharing every step of our journey, whether good news or bad. Our work affects everyone, so we believe it is necessary to be upfront about what we’re doing. In that sense, a common and logical question we...




theoceancleanup.com


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

What do you know about vacume ovens and/or roe dehydration?

This bloke is seeking knowledge in odd places.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking more like "No country for old men" lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It pays to get to the beach at sunrise before everyone else starts stalking the coastline .


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i heard that happening, i've also heard of mexican weed washing up too.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i heard that happening, i've also heard of mexican weed washing up too.....


Is the Mexican weed any good?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is the Mexican weed any good?


honestly it's really not that bad, course it depends on where you source it to.....each state in Mexico is kinda different, when i use to go down there i knew of a few plantations, course this was before the rise of the cartels....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> honestly it's really not that bad, course it depends on where you source it to.....each state in Mexico is kinda different, when i use to go down there i knew of a few plantations, course this was before the rise of the cartels....


Ain’t Nothin like the old Skool.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ain’t Nothin like the old Skool.


nope....the cartels pretty much screwed the pooch with cannabis thing down there.......

now and i hope soon....Mexico itself i considering of making cannabis legal down there....so there is a light at the end of the tunnel as it were


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 








The Only Solar Eclipse For the Next 3 Years Will Appear in the Sky on June 10


It looks like 2021 is the year of celestial happenings! Just a couple weeks after the Flower Moon, skywatchers will be able to see a stunning red solar eclipse on June 10.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## insomnia65 (May 28, 2021)

I've decided to get a skateboard, it might help me with these learning curves ffs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm thinking more like "No country for old men" lol


Love that movie & I wouldn't even Fck with Chigurh.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Love that movie & I wouldn't even Fck with Chigurh.


Trivia: Near the end when wounded Brolin is on the bridge and he buys the school jacket from the kid, it's from a local high school (Templeton) that Brolin graduated from. Templeton is a tiny burg next to Paso Robles


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Love that movie & I wouldn't even Fck with Chigurh.


The book is good also


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Trivia: Near the end when wounded Brolin is on the bridge and he buys the school jacket from the kid, it's from a local high school (Templeton) that Brolin graduated from. Templeton is a tiny burg next to Paso Robles


Thats cool.

The biggest hollywood from near these parts was Dirty Dancing.








Nailed it.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2021)

Remains Of 215 Children Found At Closed Indigenous School In Canada


"My heart breaks for the families and communities impacted by this tragic news," Crown-Indigenous Relations Minister Carolyn Bennett said in a tweet, offering government support for their "healing as we honour loved ones lost."




www.ndtv.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

Having to take a dump after a nice rejuvenating shower feels so wasteful.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Having to take a dump after a nice rejuvenating shower feels so wasteful.


Better than waffle stomping.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

Lol,urban dictionary to the rescue !!! I didnt know it had a name  ,should of known better .

edit: go green waffle stomp !


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2021)

Yeah, I'm not looking that up lol


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> All Aboard.... for the Road Trip recap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chattanooga recap part deux.











WTF $0.99? REALY??

Living on the edge of the wildside is a gamble. Looking on the brightside .99 would be enough to get us to the next pump.
After passing a few more stations we arrived at a Mobil station that was able to fill our needs.






By this time in the journey we had missed the train yet again.


All scheduled stops had to be postponed until Sunday.

Not all was lost as the sun was still on our side. We drove around the city and countryside just to see what was around the next corner.
.
Can you really see 7 states from Lookout Mountain?
The edge of *Lookout Mountain* is already in Georgia and a half mile from Chattanooga, TN. If *you* look southwest from your vantage point at the edge of *Lookout Mountain*, *you*'ll *see* Alabama 25 miles away. People also say that when the sky is clear and with a good set of binoculars *you can see* up to *7* different *states*.

No idea how much can be seen in this clip but this is Chattanooga from the top of Lookout Mountain.





This oasis was located on the side of the mountain.





On the way to our new accomodations it was decided to stop at the Lodge






Lots of ideas in there. We chose the Kickoff 12" cast iron grill.






Time had come to relax and regenerate.

Checking in at the new hotel was uneventful.






As the days adventures had heightened tensions, it was time to whip out the stress relief.
Cheap adult beverages and my favorite traveling Rx Snow Temple.


What new adventure awaits? Tune in to the next installment of " Hobo Hell!"


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Better than waffle stomping.


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 30, 2021)

11 Good News Stories: Thank This Veteran For Restored Headstones


Underwater memorial for seamen; vet's last act of service to his country; long-overdue album — as in 17,480 days — returned to library.




patch.com


----------



## insomnia65 (May 30, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That was cool, just what I needed lol ty.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2021)

@tangerinegreen555 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397965741916360714


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397965741916360714


The gingerbread man!


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2021)

this is why I quit going to Mexico.......


*In Mexico, cartels are hunting down police at their homes*
A lot of them (officers) have decided to desert. They took their families, abandoned their homes and they are fleeing and in hiding,” Saucedo said. “The CJNG is hunting the elite police force.








In Mexico, cartels are hunting down police at their homes


MEXICO CITY (AP) — The notoriously violent Jalisco cartel has responded to Mexico’s “hugs, not bullets” policy with a policy of its own: The cartel kidnapped several members of an elite police force in the state of Guanajuato, tortured them to obtain names and addresses of fellow officers and is...




apnews.com


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this is why I quit going to Mexico.......
> 
> 
> *In Mexico, cartels are hunting down police at their homes*
> ...


Mexicos president sounds like a coward.


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this is why I quit going to Mexico.......
> 
> 
> *In Mexico, cartels are hunting down police at their homes*
> ...



Crazy


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Mexicos president sounds like a coward.


you know the cartels are gun'n for his *ss....


----------



## Metasynth (May 30, 2021)

Pandamic?



Gotta love the Wally World parking lot


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Pandamic?
> 
> View attachment 4912944
> 
> Gotta love the Wally World parking lot



LOL, you posting this reminded me of that website called peopleofwalmart, pure comedy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

Sun set the sun lit up the sky


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2021)

Wow. My girl Carla beat awesome striker Yan Xiaonan into a bloody pulp in about 6 minutes. The odds were a pick 'em, but that was stupid as Carla totally dominated the entire fight. I jumped out of my chair at the end, mainly to get another beer, but also from excitement! Enjoy the ground 'n' pound master class -


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2021)

These elite warriors are just gorgeous. I'd be honored to have one of these 115 pound world class athletes beat the shit out of me. Where do I sign up???


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> These elite warriors are just gorgeous. I'd be honored to have one of these 115 pound world class athletes beat the shit out of me. Where do I sign up???


US Marine Corps....








Marines | United States Marine Corps


Founded in 1775, the Marines are an elite fighting force with the courage to engage in every battle—and the will to win. Learn more about how to join the Marine Corps.




www.marines.com


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> US Marine Corps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'd have to be in a bikini.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2021)

when people with perfect teeth try to pretend to be crazy mad....


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2021)

The Best Veterans and Military Charities


Here are the best veterans charities you can donate to on behalf of the brave men and women who have worn our nation's uniform.




clark.com












Top Rated Charities


Get detailed information about top rated charities. Groups included on the CharityWatch Top-Rated list generally spend 75% or more of their budgets on programs, spend $25 or less to raise $100 in public support.




www.charitywatch.org


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2021)

86 degrees @11 AM, headed to 105 or so. Need to make my beer run early so I can hide in the house this afternoon.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> 86 degrees @11 AM, headed to 105 or so. Need to make my beer run early so I can hide in the house this afternoon.


That's the plan except 75, light breeze, partly cloudy. So outside and radio. 105 fuuck that. Barely can tolerate 90s. Just saw a badger in the backyard. First time seeing one for more than a minute. Went under the evergreens where my dog is buried. Might have to put him down. Uncommon to see them. Then the foxes last night screaming/barking had to shut the windows. Dog has started howling lately. Sounds like a tornado siren, pretty funny


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2021)

Think I'm gonna stay home and chill today. Maybe a little Thai for dinner...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Think I'm gonna stay home and chill today. Maybe a little Thai for dinner...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913456
> ...


I'd eat that. : )


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 31, 2021)

I’m pretty confident I have all the verified facts to prove my thesis THAT a melted hot BLENDED cheese burns deeper & longer than a heavy sugar based bbq sauce .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m pretty confident I have all the verified facts to prove my thesis THAT a melted hot BLENDED cheese burns deeper & longer than a heavy sugar based bbq sauce .


Especially on a super hot pizza when you're starving.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397965741916360714


I've been in hiding for 2 days since that Little League play.
Just take the ball and touch the damn bag stupid. 

And here I am sitting in front of the TV watching them lose another one. I guess it's just a habit after watching them since the 1960s. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m pretty confident I have all the verified facts to prove my thesis THAT a melted hot BLENDED cheese burns deeper & longer than a heavy sugar based bbq sauce .


Don't research asphalt, please.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been in hiding for 2 days since that Little League play.
> *Just take the ball and touch the damn bag stupid.*
> 
> And here I am sitting in front of the TV watching them lose another one. I guess it's just a habit after watching them since the 1960s. Lol.


I was stunned.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Don't research asphalt, please.


"Ashphalt" to our northern neighbors.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Ashphalt" to our northern neighbors.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2021)

​


----------



## Karah (Jun 1, 2021)

@srh88 and I had a painting party yesterday. Who painted it better?!  (For the record, I think his looks better )


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

Karah said:


> @srh88 and I had a painting party yesterday. Who painted it better?!  (For the record, I think his looks better )View attachment 4914290


Top one. I wouldn't even attempt it though, I failed finger painting in Kindergarten.


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2021)

Karah said:


> @srh88 and I had a painting party yesterday. Who painted it better?!  (For the record, I think his looks better )View attachment 4914290


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Top one. I wouldn't even attempt it though, I failed finger painting in Kindergarten.


I know who painted which now...lol.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know who painted which now...lol.


Nuh uh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 1, 2021)

A combo, the top is sharper but the bottom one shows more realistic reflections in the water with better perspective


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Video shows teen shove bear to protect dogs in California backyard


17-year-old Hailey Morinico fought off a bear with her bare hands when it entered her family’s backyard.




www.nbcnews.com





Los Angeles foothills!

Holy shit! We don't teach kids right today. The appropriate tool for that is a broom! You whack them with a BROOM!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Video shows teen shove bear to protect dogs in California backyard
> 
> 
> 17-year-old Hailey Morinico fought off a bear with her bare hands when it entered her family’s backyard.
> ...


She is one tough & brave young lady . . . but if you love your pups it's what you do.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Video shows teen shove bear to protect dogs in California backyard
> 
> 
> 17-year-old Hailey Morinico fought off a bear with her bare hands when it entered her family’s backyard.
> ...


Or just spray ‘em with the hose. They don’t like that.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome to summer in the Sac valley.
...EXCESSIVE HEAT WARNING NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM PDT THURSDAY...

* WHAT...Hot conditions today and Thursday with highs around 100
to 105 degrees. Overnight lows range from the upper 60s to mid
70s.

* WHERE...Central and northern Sacramento Valley and surrounding
foothill terrain.

* WHEN...Until 9 PM PDT Thursday.

* IMPACTS...Widespread moderate to high heat risk. Heat-related
illnesses such as heat exhaustion and heat stroke can occur
due to prolonged exposure to hot temperatures. Most vulnerable
include children, the elderly, those without air conditioning,
and those with chronic ailments. Hikers, campers, and outdoor
enthusiasts should continue to exercise caution for the
excessive heat.

Meh, normal Ops.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Or just spray ‘em with the hose. They don’t like that.


Drought conditions, we must conserve water


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Or just spray ‘em with the hose. They don’t like that.


Or, a more permanent solution.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4914807


Could be worse


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or, a more permanent solution.
> 
> View attachment 4914863


Out here they are crazy enough they'd haul her off to jail for discharging a firearm within city limits


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2021)

Nailed it!

Grilled Swordfish on the Barbie!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> Grilled Swordfish on the Barbie!
> View attachment 4915033


You've used it a few times, how do you like that Lodge Grill? I'm thinking of getting it, not that I need to, I just like grills


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You've used it a few times, how do you like that Lodge Grill? I'm thinking of getting it, not that I need to, I just like grills


LOL I was thinking the same.


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You've used it a few times, how do you like that Lodge Grill? I'm thinking of getting it, not that I need to, I just like grills


I am very pleased. I recommend it.

We have a regular charcoal grill but I missed the old cast iron one so much I was looking for a replacement.

The old one was exactly like this one.

We bought it at Cracker Barrel.
It was big enough for 2 to 4 people and that was all that was needed.
Almost wish we had not used it. The cow is rarely found and the pig grill goes for $300 to $500 on ebay now.

The Kickoff Grill by Lodge is obviously larger and it will be simpler to keep clean.
An additional bonus is that there is plenty of airflow. All of the coals burn to ash, no lumps afterwards.

Because it is 12", a 12" cast iron skillet will do nicely as a lid to help temperature control and it looks cool too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 2, 2021)

A health advisory for all. 
Do not eat Taco Bell! Long holiday. Favorite family hole in the wall was closed. And if ever in Grand Rapids?? "Tacos El Caporal"! 

36 hours violently ill. Wife, son and self. What happened to the "Alpo" in a wrapper? I can't even describe this slime.


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> I am very pleased. I recommend it.
> 
> We have a regular charcoal grill but I missed the old cast iron one so much I was looking for a replacement.
> 
> ...


Here is a pic with the "lid"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> Grilled Swordfish on the Barbie!
> View attachment 4915033


Nice looking chunk of Sword but the gif is either a Striped or very lit up young Blue Marlin.
I loves my fishies. : )


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Striped


^^^ This.


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice looking chunk of Sword but the gif is either a Striped or very lit up young Blue Marlin.
> I loves my fishies. : )


That's true. Cyber "fishing" is tedious and not always as rewarding as one would like. 
Sometimes you have to use what you can catch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> ^^^ This.


I've had small blues all lit up with the same vivid stripes come to the boat to be leadered.
Pretty tough to tell the difference at that age unless you're an Ichthyologist or a very experienced fisherman (think Scoob)


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've had small blues all lit up with the same vivid stripes come to the boat to be leadered.
> Pretty tough to tell the difference at that age unless you're an Ichthyologist or a very experienced fisherman (think Scoob)


Didn't get a chance to fish for them, wrong time of the year when I went out. I didn't know the blues did that also. Guam had the world record blue for awhile.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Didn't get a chance to fish for them, wrong time of the year when I went out. I didn't know the blues did that also. Guam had the world record blue for awhile.


I managed to land a world record salt water IGFA fish on the fly years ago - still have the Cert somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I managed to land a world record salt water IGFA fish on the fly years ago - still have the Cert somewhere.


I read this as, "I managed to land a world record salt water IDGAF fish on the fly years ago - still have the Cert somewhere."

I thought, gee I'd love to see a pic of a I don't give a fuck fish  I'm neither drunk nor loaded!!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I managed to land a world record salt water IGFA fish on the fly years ago - still have the Cert somewhere.


We did get 3 out of the 4 major fish that day, Mahi, Wahoo, and Tuna. Edit: I taught the captain a couple things, I had watched a bunch of deep sea fishing shows before that and I shared their tips about running the edge of smooth water.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> We did get 3 out of the 4 major fish that day, Mahi, Wahoo, and Tuna.


Unfortunately not the elusive IDGAF fish.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2021)

It's a Good Week for Drugs


Californians, your state senators (who are not your mom), see that you trip balls and/or go on spiritual journeys, which is just fine.




gizmodo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2021)

Harry raps for ten hours straight to celebrate 1M subs!!! You know YouTube LOVES shit like this, as they take a third of all the donations that come in. I cleaned the house all day and didn't come close to hearing it all. He's crazy... crazy awesome.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You've used it a few times, how do you like that Lodge Grill? I'm thinking of getting it, not that I need to, I just like grills


Isn't Lodge the go-to for good cast iron skillets?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2021)

Manhattan Project program lands Emmy nomination - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists


The National WWII Museum’s “The Manhattan Project Electronic Field Trip” has earned an Emmy nomination for Outstanding Daytime Non-Fiction Special. The special, filmed in partnership with the Bulletin, includes commentary from Sharon Squassoni, a member of the Bulletin’s Science and Security...




thebulletin.org


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Isn't Lodge the go-to for good cast iron skillets?


I dislike Lodge skillets because they aren't smooth. My Wagner skillets, that I inherited, are hands down better. There are some youtubes where you grind the Lodges smooth. I haven't tried that on my Lodge.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2021)

I've ditched my cast iron for Carbon Steel pans.




__





Black Steel Round Frying Pan | Products | Matfer Bourgeat USA


Professional Black Steel Round Frying Pans




matferbourgeatusa.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I've ditched my cast iron for Carbon Steel pans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a carbon steel I dearly love. My mandolin is a Matfer. They have some very nice equipment. Thanks!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I've ditched my cast iron for Carbon Steel pans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Lots of cool stuff there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)

I found a job, pay isn't very good, but there is free food.








Get paid to smoke weed? California company seeks intern to test cannabis, edibles for 3 months


The L.A.-based marijuana delivery platform Emjay will play someone $15 an hour for three months to review the more than 600 products it offers.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Unfortunately not the elusive IDGAF fish.


Smart ass. : )


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Holy shit....nobody has mentioned that band since college was over in 1973........."Dirty Business"


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2021)

Is Amazon the spark that reignites cannabis stocks?


After struggling in recent months, companies that focus on the booming marijuana sector could be primed for a takeoff.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2021)

Baltimore by morning can't tell where im.going cause of the all the trees no wonder the English got mad at us for hiding in the bushes and shooting them.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2021)

And back home where it's so tree free you can see Juarez


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey, did you forget about these guys through the pandemic? They dared the virus to step to them, corona wisely wanted none of it...


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a carbon steel I dearly love. My mandolin is a Matfer. They have some very nice equipment. Thanks!


I have good stainless from the 80s... No matter how badly you burn the food into it, you just heat it up and put some water in and that shit bubbles off with a bit of a stir with a wooden spoon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

ANC said:


> I have good stainless from the 80s... No matter how badly you burn the food into it, you just heat it up and put some water in and that shit bubbles off with a bit of a stir with a wooden spoon.


The problem for me with Stainless Steel is the heat conductivity issue. I have a small set of Revere Ware that is Stainless with a Copper bottom that overcomes that issue but you can't put them in the oven due to their handles.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4914309


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2021)

Course neither private insurance or Medicare will pay the $zillion per month it's going to cost. My Mom had this, what a shitty disease.








Controversial Alzheimer's Drug Wins FDA Approval


Aducanumab is first treatment directed at Alzheimer's pathophysiology




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

Now this I can handle, going to be really nice for awhile. Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Course neither private insurance or Medicare will pay the $zillion per month it's going to cost. My Mom had this, what a shitty disease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reproducible data and approved. It should have been released under right to try and studies continued. Oh well, we will get there some day in the not too distant future.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Now this I can handle, going to be really nice for awhile. Mornin.
> 
> View attachment 4918214


Motorcycle weather!


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 7, 2021)

Does anyone spend time reading a thread and then delve into an answer that prob spent a min or two typing...only to just erase it and say fuck it? I do that all the time. No one wants to read for themselves. I see why the long timers usually just fuck with people or go silent. Makes a lotta sense.


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

No.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Does anyone spend time reading a thread and then delve into an answer that prob spent a min or two typing...only to just erase it and say fuck it? I do that all the time. No one wants to read for themselves. I see why the long timers usually just fuck with people or go silent. Makes a lotta sense.


Regularly...when I realize I am stoned and rambling and that no one wants to read my long ass boring post. BUT sometimes I hit "post" too soon and make you all suffer anyways!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

usually when i'm pretty lite up on beer and space tomatoes......i put all online stuff awaaaayyyyyyyy......cause i know my dumbass is gonna do something stupid.......


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Does anyone spend time reading a thread and then delve into an answer that prob spent a min or two typing...only to just erase it and say fuck it? I do that all the time. No one wants to read for themselves. I see why the long timers usually just fuck with people or go silent. Makes a lotta sense.


It all depends on who is being entertained.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4917297


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Does anyone spend time reading a thread and then delve into an answer that prob spent a min or two typing...only to just erase it and say fuck it? I do that all the time. No one wants to read for themselves. I see why the long timers usually just fuck with people or go silent. Makes a lotta sense.


Welcome to TnT


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> It all depends on who is being entertained.


So ended the Pax Romana


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So ended the Pax Romana


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Marcus Aurelius's son was named Commodus


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Marcus Aurelius's son was named Commodus


No shit?


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Marcus Aurelius's son was named Commodus


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> No shit?


*Commmodus Takes The Throne*

In this scene from _Gladiator_, Commodus (played by Joaquin Phoenix) murders his father to seize the throne for himself.





Lucius Aurelius Commodus, born 161 A.D., was appointed co-emperor by his father Marcus Aurelius in 177 A.D. when he was just 16 years old. Contemporary Roman writer Cassius Dio describes the young heir as “rather simple-minded,” but he ruled agreeably with his father and joined Marcus Aurelius in the Marcomannic Wars against the Germanic tribes along the Danube, which the emperor had been waging for several years.

But once Marcus Aurelius died in 180 A.D. (of natural causes, not at his son’s own hand, as depicted in _Gladiator_), Commodus hastily made peace with the tribes so he could return to Rome “to enjoy the pleasure of the capital with the servile and profligate youths whom Marcus had banished, but who soon regained their station and influence about the emperor.”

Despite his unusual personal tastes, Commodus at first behaved more like a typical spoiled, rich youth than a bloody dictator. Cassius Dio declared that Commodus “was not naturally wicked” but that “his cowardice, made him the slave of his companions.”

He kept most of the advisers from his father’s regime in place and the first three years of his reign ran as smoothly as that of his father with the added benefit that Rome was no longer fighting any wars. In fact, the rule of Commodus might have gone down as quite unremarkable in the history of Rome were it not for one unfortunate incident.


More info here.









The Story Of Mad Roman Emperor Commodus Was More Outrageous Than 'Gladiator' Could Depict


He went insane after his sister tried to have him killed – some say because she was jealous of his wife.




allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Commmodus Takes The Throne*
> 
> In this scene from _Gladiator_, Commodus (played by Joaquin Phoenix) murders his father to seize the throne for himself.
> 
> ...


The history I read had Aurelius dying from illness on campaign. Oh ok I actually READ it and yes that's true based on Herodian's history. I just saw the Gladiator snippet, LOL. Now if they would just stop shelling my fucking dogs and I could get more than 2 hours sleep I might be sentient again, sorry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Regularly...when I realize I am stoned and rambling and that no one wants to read my long ass boring post. BUT sometimes I hit "post" too soon and make you all suffer anyways!


Yep, and in the morning I'll see 30 or so reactions so I have to look back & see what dumb ass thing I said to tickle so many.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

I usually do this the next morning....


Sorry tyler.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh dear:





Fastly Outage | Hacker News







news.ycombinator.com





After the clawback of bitcoin the hackers are a tad out of sorts. Looks like we NEED TO DO BETTER! If you have anything you really like residing only on the cloud, or a webserver, now would be the time to clone it to your hard drive, harden your virus software and make sure you have an incoming and outgoing firewall. Oh yes and make a backup now that is not connected to the internet. 

It's going to be a bumpy ride for a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Miss him


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2021)

Mother nature left the AC on last night, upper 50's and S wind 10-15. Even had a couple clouds from the marine layer this morning. Headed to upper 70's. Feels cold after the baking we had.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mother nature left the AC on last night, upper 50's and S wind 10-15. Even had a couple clouds from the marine layer this morning. Headed to upper 70's. Feels cold after the baking we had.


We had drippy June gloom till about 3pm here yesterday. Everything was soaked like it had rained all day.

clear and partially cloudy now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Miss him


i miss hiim too....loved his shows....he's the one who introduced me to pork chop sandwitches


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i miss hiim too....loved his shows....he's the one who introduced me to pork chop sandwitches


It was three years ago today 








Anthony Bourdain - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It was three years ago today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miss that guy......think some of the best works imo was the Iran one, and also the Obama one in Vietnam.....there are alot of others, but those 2 stand out


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> miss that guy......think some of the best works imo was the Iran one, and also the Obama one in Vietnam.....there are alot of others, but those 2 stand out


He brought you into the culture and food as kind of a local. It's like skiing or fishing.....food is the same way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He brought you into the culture and food as kind of a local. It's like skiing or fishing.....food is the same way.


yeah he did, think i start watching him.....when he was doing "the layover"....he would get a layover in a city while traveling, then he would show around the city, dinning spot....etc......then when no reservation came out.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2021)

hey @DarkWeb 






i do mine a little different, i use sesame hamburger buns with a little melted butter on them...then you can eat them like that...or use ketchup, mayo, etc and use any topping, lettuce, tomato, onion. Think i've made one with melted shredded cheese and bbq sauce once.....yum


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2021)

how is this a common issue now?
https://edmonton.citynews.ca/2021/06/08/exploding-device-at-gender-reveal-party-leads-to-wildfire-in-northern-alberta/


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

srh88 said:


> how is this a common issue now?
> https://edmonton.citynews.ca/2021/06/08/exploding-device-at-gender-reveal-party-leads-to-wildfire-in-northern-alberta/


Apparently what happens in California doesn't stay in California.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

FYI Amazon Prime day is 6/21 and 6/22 this year.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 9, 2021)

Im pretty sure I will never eat dippindots ,not never .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Im pretty sure I will never eat dippindots ,not never .


I'll never pay for them for my self. But will eat them all day.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 9, 2021)

You can put that deep rich blue slushee or cotton candy right in the same category,not never


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll never pay for them for my self. But will eat them all day.


LOL another thing I'm just hearing about.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2021)

srh88 said:


> how is this a common issue now?
> https://edmonton.citynews.ca/2021/06/08/exploding-device-at-gender-reveal-party-leads-to-wildfire-in-northern-alberta/


That’s what you get for having a gender revealing party.
This is the safe way to do it


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2021)

It’s official we have the coolest street in the world. Suck it every other street in the world https://www.timeout.com/melbourne/news/smith-street-has-been-named-the-coolest-street-in-the-world-060921


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s official we have the coolest street in the world. Suck it every other street in the world https://www.timeout.com/melbourne/news/smith-street-has-been-named-the-coolest-street-in-the-world-060921


Congrats! 'hic'


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Congrats! 'hic'


Hic is so 10 years ago you can trust me, I’m in the cool club


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s official we have the coolest street in the world. Suck it every other street in the world https://www.timeout.com/melbourne/news/smith-street-has-been-named-the-coolest-street-in-the-world-060921


Second paragraph, first sentence:

The Coolest Streets in the World list is first and foremost based on the *opinions of locals.

 *


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Second paragraph, first sentence:
> 
> The Coolest Streets in the World list is first and foremost based on the *opinions of locals.
> 
> *


I wasn't gonna point that out but since you did. . . LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wasn't gonna point that out but since you did. . . LOL.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 10, 2021)

What do you call a black guy flying an airplane?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 10, 2021)

A pilot you racist bastard


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402811569466228739


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402811569466228739


I might try this with crawdads.....


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 10, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


Oh god I remember lebanese gold hash

reminisces


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Second paragraph, first sentence:
> 
> The Coolest Streets in the World list is first and foremost based on the *opinions of locals.
> 
> *





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wasn't gonna point that out but since you did. . . LOL.


Ever heard of a piss take guys lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

78° and 26% humidity........yes!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

now where is the sticking the tongue out emoje.....hmmmmm


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 78° and 26% humidity........yes!


We're at 73 and 34%.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

make that times 2......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

woohoo the mrs got me a surprise....dunno if i should be worried....hmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> woohoo the mrs got me a surprise....dunno if i should be worried....hmmm


@Jeffislovinlife 
Maybe you're going to the doctor like Jeff lol what'd ya do?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

this is here


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're at 73 and 34%.
> View attachment 4920527


It's like the fever broke


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe you're going to the doctor like Jeff lol what'd ya do?


that's what i'm wonderin myself


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 10, 2021)

73.4 f and about 55℅ here, fainting with the heat God help Budman


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2021)

Pork belly .........sweet....well she said she had a surprise......now what's the catch.....hmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> 73.4 f and about 55℅ here, fainting with the heat God help Budman


You should visit meep meep country. For, y’know, perspective.


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2021)

Australian researchers discover why only two of echidna’s four penis heads become erect at one time


The major blood vessel of the penis splits into two main branches which each supply two of the four penile heads




www.theguardian.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 11, 2021)

ANC said:


> Australian researchers discover why only two of echidna’s four penis heads become erect at one time
> 
> 
> The major blood vessel of the penis splits into two main branches which each supply two of the four penile heads
> ...


Fk me, its too early.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2021)

ANC said:


> Australian researchers discover why only two of echidna’s four penis heads become erect at one time
> 
> 
> The major blood vessel of the penis splits into two main branches which each supply two of the four penile heads
> ...


My favorite was the cooperative sperm cell quote


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Fk me, its too early.


never too early for penis around these parts


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My favorite was the cooperative sperm cell quote


It takes a village.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2021)

Fire Destroyed 10 Percent of World's Giant Sequoias Last Year—Can They Survive Climate Change?


A new draft report suggests between 7,500 and 10,600 of the massive trees were killed by wildfire in 2020




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

Mass. Lobster Diver Survives After ‘a Humpback Whale Tried to Eat Me'


A commercial lobster diver was injured when he said he was swallowed by a humpback whale off the coast of Cape Cod Friday. Michael Packard was in the whale’s closed mouth for 30-40 seconds, he said.




www.nbcboston.com


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Jun 11, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2021)

Massachusetts commercial lobster diver Michael Packard thought he was going to die after a humpback whale swallowed him into its mouth in 45 feet of water off Cape Cod. But he survived. 









Mass. Lobster Diver Survives After ‘a Humpback Whale Tried to Eat Me'


A commercial lobster diver was injured when he said he was swallowed by a humpback whale off the coast of Cape Cod Friday. Michael Packard was in the whale’s closed mouth for 30-40 seconds, he said.




www.nbcboston.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

We bring this to you first! And second.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mass. Lobster Diver Survives After ‘a Humpback Whale Tried to Eat Me'
> 
> 
> A commercial lobster diver was injured when he said he was swallowed by a humpback whale off the coast of Cape Cod Friday. Michael Packard was in the whale’s closed mouth for 30-40 seconds, he said.
> ...


I wonder how @jacksmuff is


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder how @jacksmuff is


Ask his Mrs.?


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like mother nature is revoking our nice weather and turning on the broiler. It is to be expected around here though. Mornin all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2021)

Here too - heat index @ 101F.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2021)

From yesterday, some 30 hours post-eclipse.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 12, 2021)

Spend $400 on a battery for my ebike.

Battery arrives, too large to mount to bicycle.

Proceed to cut apart brand new $400 battery in attempt to make it fit.

Wallow in buyers remorse as significant expense now lay in pieces in front of me.

Strap battery to bike, charge it, and wait till power connector adapter piece arrives.





24 hours later




Power connector arrives.

Attach said connection to battery with some mild excitement.

Revel in how easily it’s going compared to yesterday.

Plug battery into ebike, and turn on. Twist the throttle.

Rejoice in the fact that I didn’t completely destroy my new battery.

Celebrate


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Spend $400 on a battery for my ebike.
> 
> Battery arrives, too large to mount to bicycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

Every time they update this it looks uglier. It is what it is I guess. Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Every time they update this it looks uglier. It is what it is I guess. Mornin.
> 
> View attachment 4922349


Starting Wednesday we hit 109 and hold it. That means 114 to 119 outside. They lie a LOT. My swamp cooler is ready. I want to add a garden fountain for my Ravens. I found Leucy Liu hopping through the shaded areas. I think she'd use it. I need to set up a reservoir with autofill and a purge pump on a timer then the fountain.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2021)

Netanyahu Is Out: Naftali Bennett Sworn In As Israel's New Prime Minister


The Israeli Knesset has voted to unseat Benjamin Netanyahu after 12 years in power. Israel's longest-serving prime minister will be succeeded by Naftali Bennett, a former aide turned political rival.




www.npr.org


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Starting Wednesday we hit 109 and hold it. That means 114 to 119 outside. They lie a LOT. My swamp cooler is ready. I want to add a garden fountain for my Ravens. I found Leucy Liu hopping through the shaded areas. I think she'd use it. I need to set up a reservoir with autofill and a purge pump on a timer then the fountain.


I have a bunch of different birds that come to my fountain to drink and bathe. The hummingbirds will sit on the top where the water comes out to get clean, same with the bushtits. The bushtits kind of play king of the mountain on it, I'll get a flock of 20 or more at times.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2021)

Gnomes should go out


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a bunch of different birds that come to my fountain to drink and bathe. The hummingbirds will sit on the top where the water comes out to get clean, same with the bushtits. The bushtits kind of play king of the mountain on it, I'll get a flock of 20 or more at times.


All the other birds wash off on my spa's spillover to the pool. Only Stinky Girl would bathe there. So I guess I need a separate birdbath in the garden so the ravens can have their privacy.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

It keeps getting worse.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> It keeps getting worse.
> 
> View attachment 4922854


They are calling for highs of 113 here. They routinely lowball. I am expecting to see readings in the shade above 120.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They are calling for highs of 113 here. They routinely lowball. I am expecting to see readings in the shade above 120.


I remember it got up to 118 in the north valley years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember it got up to 118 in the north valley years ago.


Yeah there are patterns in which Redding becomes fried egg central


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a bunch of different birds that come to my fountain to drink and bathe. The hummingbirds will sit on the top where the water comes out to get clean, same with the bushtits. The bushtits kind of play king of the mountain on it, I'll get a flock of 20 or more at times.


Really into birds, damn cheap entertainment. The lake I live on attracts many species especially when migrating ( sightings relayed to Cornell University). Happy hunting, they are a rush......the crow is king for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> It keeps getting worse.
> 
> View attachment 4922854





cannabineer said:


> They are calling for highs of 113 here. They routinely lowball. I am expecting to see readings in the shade above 120.


HTF are you guys still alive?
Our heat index here was 101 deg F & I doused myself liberally with the hose before I began another 3 hour mowing maraton.

I lived.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Really into birds, damn cheap entertainment. The lake I live on attracts many species especially when migrating ( sightings relayed to Cornell University). Happy hunting, they are a rush......the crow is king for me.


Ravens are my favorite - much like a Crow but typically much larger & seem to be more intelligent as well.
I remember watching one take a plastic coffee can lid to the top of a cannery roof, drop it & then slide down on his back in the snow.
He did this over & over - plainly obvious he/she knew exactly that he was doing & it was on purpose + enjoying it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> HTF are you guys still alive?
> Our heat index here was 101 deg F & I doused myself liberally with the hose before I began another 3 hour mowing maraton.
> 
> I lived.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

I couldn't do the desert - I'm having a tough enough time with no REAL Mountains or year around snowpack on top of them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ravens are my favorite - much like a Crow but typically much larger & seem to be more intelligent as well.
> I remember watching one take a plastic coffee can lid to the top of a cannery roof, drop it & then slide down on his back in the snow.
> He did this over & over - plainly obvious he/she knew exactly that he was doing & it was on purpose + enjoying it.


I feed Raven Local #503. 

They are lovable assholes.

One pair brings their extra obnoxious teenagers. They get real Walmart beef.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

So. . . you have become a Raven Mickey Dees?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So. . . you have become a Raven Mickey Dees?


I’m out-competed by a local.

The other day I hiked the south side of my lovely desert hamlet. I encountered a man on a bicycle followed by at least two dozen raucous black shapes.

We had a rather brief conversation. I started.

“Those ravens following you?”

“Yep”

pause.

“You feed them?”

“They like cat food.”

For the next mile our paths coincided. I noticed occasional sprinkles of triangular bits of kitty kibble. Gotta love such a dude.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

That's cool, I wish we had Ravens here - I'd definitely try to befriend them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

Follow-on

Yesterday



This evening, wing-chord clouds


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ravens are my favorite - much like a Crow but typically much larger & seem to be more intelligent as well.
> I remember watching one take a plastic coffee can lid to the top of a cannery roof, drop it & then slide down on his back in the snow.
> He did this over & over - plainly obvious he/she knew exactly that he was doing & it was on purpose + enjoying it.


Only lived around one couple a few decades ago, way out in the middle of no where, beautiful creatures who liked their privacy. Haven't seen any sense, lots of eagles,crows.herons,hawks,vultures,you name it.......but, no ravens.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ravens are my favorite - much like a Crow but typically much larger & seem to be more intelligent as well.
> I remember watching one take a plastic coffee can lid to the top of a cannery roof, drop it & then slide down on his back in the snow.
> He did this over & over - plainly obvious he/she knew exactly that he was doing & it was on purpose + enjoying it.


Raven are Odin favorites but not right now


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2021)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Raven are Odin favorites View attachment 4922889but not right now


I had a set of twins I called Munin and Hunin. Unfortunately they would not be separated and didn't last long


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had a set of twins I called Munin and Hunin. Unfortunately they would not be separated and didn't last long


Much like the dam that he built


----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2021)

@tangerinegreen555 did that storm last night fuck your shit up? My general area got absolutely destroyed. Big oak came down at work and fucking crushed our fleet lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555 did that storm last night fuck your shit up? My general area got absolutely destroyed. Big oak came down at work and fucking crushed our fleet lol.
> 
> View attachment 4923384


Sorry for your loss hopefully no one was hurt


----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry for your loss hopefully no one was hurt


Indeed we were all off and at home yesterday thankfully.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> @tangerinegreen555 did that storm last night fuck your shit up? My general area got absolutely destroyed. Big oak came down at work and fucking crushed our fleet lol.
> 
> View attachment 4923384


We had a thunderstorm pass through last Wednesday. I went outside to cover shit up when this happened nearby

CalFire was on it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2021)

_“From a distance this pie looks delightful but once you get closer you realize those are no raisins…,” the restaurant wrote in a Facebook post.








Ohio pizzeria serves up spicy cicada pie


With so much buzz around cicadas lately, some customers decided to ask an Ohio restaurant to put the red-eyed bugs on their pizza.




fox8.com




_


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We had a thunderstorm pass through last Wednesday. I went outside to cover shit up when this happened nearby
> View attachment 4923420
> CalFire was on it.


We had big storms down my way over the last week. My local Burger King got fucked up we will get through it as a community


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> We had big storms down my way over the last week. My local Burger King got fucked up we will get through it as a community View attachment 4923490


We had a huge thunderstorm last year that started fires pretty much all over the whole state of California. Fucked us up bad.
I was trying to screw one more sheet of subfloor down and CRACK BOOOOOOM! I fuckin ran. That mother fucker touched down somewhere right next to us, or it seemed like.
That little fire this time, i had my back turned to where it struck, but was like crack..boom! I turned around and already saw smoke. Went in grabbed my phone. Reported the fire and took that pic.
The first CalFire aircraft was flying over in 5min. They dropped retardant in like 10. Thank god for CalFire.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We had a huge thunderstorm last year that started fires pretty much all over the whole state of California. Fucked us up bad.
> I was trying to screw one more sheet of subfloor down and CRACK BOOOOOOM! I fuckin ran. That mother fucker touched down somewhere right next to us, or it seemed like.
> That little fire this time, i had my back turned to where it struck, but was like crack..boom! I turned around and already saw smoke. Went in grabbed my phone. Reported the fire and took that pic.
> The first CalFire aircraft was flying over in 5min. They dropped retardant in like 10. Thank god for CalFire.


I’ve had lightning strike within fifty yards. Scary stuff.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We had a huge thunderstorm last year that started fires pretty much all over the whole state of California. Fucked us up bad.
> I was trying to screw one more sheet of subfloor down and CRACK BOOOOOOM! I fuckin ran. That mother fucker touched down somewhere right next to us, or it seemed like.
> That little fire this time, i had my back turned to where it struck, but was like crack..boom! I turned around and already saw smoke. Went in grabbed my phone. Reported the fire and took that pic.
> The first CalFire aircraft was flying over in 5min. They dropped retardant in like 10. Thank god for CalFire.


Yeah I walked through the burn damage by my house from that fire in May. They just actually opened the state park on Friday. I had no idea, but we are talking like a half mile away from my house in a straight line.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We had a huge thunderstorm last year that started fires pretty much all over the whole state of California. Fucked us up bad.
> I was trying to screw one more sheet of subfloor down and CRACK BOOOOOOM! I fuckin ran. That mother fucker touched down somewhere right next to us, or it seemed like.
> That little fire this time, i had my back turned to where it struck, but was like crack..boom! I turned around and already saw smoke. Went in grabbed my phone. Reported the fire and took that pic.
> The first CalFire aircraft was flying over in 5min. They dropped retardant in like 10. Thank god for CalFire.


There was a fire out on base that spread off base that started near where a control burn was yesterday. I guess some embers blew across the road into the dry grass. Those were there a couple days.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I walked through the burn damage by my house from that fire in May. They just actually opened the state park on Friday. I had no idea, but we are talking like a half mile away from my house in a straight line.


A fire that was still smoldering from that lightning complex took off again, thanks to the fucked up winds, 30 days later!
Fucker took out another town in this county. I was on the very border of the evacuation zone, but didn’t have to. Was fucking scared.
Fucking totally thrashed my outdoor. Wind and smoke for days.
Fuckity fuck fuck fuck i say.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> There was a fire out on base that started near where a control burn was yesterday. I guess some embers blew across the road into the dry grass. Those were there a couple days.


I was driving back from grass Valley yesterday and saw the fire in Gridley from up high on the 20. Didn’t know it was gridley until i got down lower, looked way closer to me from up there though


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> HTF are you guys still alive?
> Our heat index here was 101 deg F & I doused myself liberally with the hose before I began another 3 hour mowing maraton.
> 
> I lived.


70's today, wherever I am.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

How stoned are u from a scale from 1to 10?


I'm bout a 14.....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> 70's today, wherever I am.



Okie dokie...


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

Too bad this won't be running on the west coast, I'm a fan of steam engines.








UP Steam


News and scheduling information about Union Pacific's legendary steam train program.



www.up.com


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2021)

*Wildlife Photographer Shocked To Find Flock Of Seagulls Playing With A Dildo*






Conservation wildlife photographer Jennifer Leigh visited the Children's Pool in La Jolla, California, on Tuesday in the hope of capturing snaps of some newborn seals in the area. But her head was turned by a rowdy flock of juvenile seagulls playing with what appeared to be a bit of plastic.



























Wildlife Photographer Shocked To Find Flock Of Seagulls Playing With A Dildo


We're all used to seeing the birds with chips in their mouths; dildos, not so much




www.ladbible.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

A friend of mine died last night. He found out he had stage 4 cancer last summer. Great guy, a great dad......I worked with him for a bunch of years. Such a great person damn it I think he was 46 

Fuck cancer!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A friend of mine died last night. He found out he had stage 4 cancer last summer. Great guy, a great dad......I worked with him for a bunch of years. Such a great person damn it I think he was 46
> 
> Fuck cancer!


So very sorry for your loss the big C took my mom so yuppers FUCK CANCER it can go suck that sky rat played dildo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A friend of mine died last night. He found out he had stage 4 cancer last summer. Great guy, a great dad......I worked with him for a bunch of years. Such a great person damn it I think he was 46
> 
> Fuck cancer!


Took my Mom also a little over 10 years ago.

FUCK CANCER !!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Took my Mom also a little over 10 years ago.
> 
> FUCK CANCER !!


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A friend of mine died last night. He found out he had stage 4 cancer last summer. Great guy, a great dad......I worked with him for a bunch of years. Such a great person damn it I think he was 46
> 
> Fuck cancer!


That's way too young! Sorry DarkWeb


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4924540


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)

Awfully dusty outside today, they might be harvesting almonds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A friend of mine died last night. He found out he had stage 4 cancer last summer. Great guy, a great dad......I worked with him for a bunch of years. Such a great person damn it I think he was 46
> 
> Fuck cancer!


 So sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4924540


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2021)

If you've ever collected coins,


https://www.sothebys.com/en/buy/auction/2021/three-treasures-collected-by-stuart-weitzman/the-1933-double-eagle


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

Wonderful and it's humid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4924714
> Wonderful and it's humid.


Excellent dinner suggestion: steamed salmon and rice


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2021)

DOJ wants Supreme Court to reinstate death penalty for Boston Marathon bomber


Attorneys for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev claim his brother Tamerlan emotionally dominated his younger brother into terrorist activity.




nypost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Excellent dinner suggestion: steamed salmon and rice


Too late, I had a Caprese salad


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)

I have a couple of breasts out, of the chicken variety. I think I'll get out my griddle and brown them on the stove with some bell peppers and some mushrooms. I haven't used the center burner on the stove yet.


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2021)

ANC said:


>


LOL, This has @Jeffislovinlife written all over it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, This has @Jeffislovinlife written all over it


Dam I knew that I lost them somewhere


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, This has @Jeffislovinlife written all over it


Give me a Square jawline lol but why are you giving away my secret


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

Denture Bit Holder With Magnets! by iplop


I've abandoned Thingiverse due to them disabling downloads. Because of Thingiverse's decision, the model you are looking for can no longer be found here on Thingiverse. You can find this model at: https://www.prusaprinters.org/prints/134002-denture-bit-holder-with-magnets New version for sale on...




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Denture Bit Holder With Magnets! by iplop
> 
> 
> I've abandoned Thingiverse due to them disabling downloads. Because of Thingiverse's decision, the model you are looking for can no longer be found here on Thingiverse. You can find this model at: https://www.prusaprinters.org/prints/134002-denture-bit-holder-with-magnets New version for sale on...
> ...


LOL selling those 3D printers  I immediately wondered if it was printable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL selling those 3D printers  I immediately wondered if it was printable.


And you saying that made thing vampire teeth and we'll stop there


----------



## ismann (Jun 17, 2021)

Anyone lose interest in growing? Seems like such a chore to me now. If I didn't have like 6 people who constantly hit me up to buy my excess, I wouldn't even do it anymore. Sucks, man. I used to fuckin' love growing more than smoking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL selling those 3D printers  I immediately wondered if it was printable.


I think @Metasynth is close to buying one.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2021)

ismann said:


> Anyone lose interest in growing? Seems like such a chore to me now. If I didn't have like 6 people who constantly hit me up to buy my excess, I wouldn't even do it anymore. Sucks, man. I used to fuckin' love growing more than smoking.


I'm at the point I have everything the way I want it in my flower room so all I have to do is water them. I'm a better grower than consumer so I always have excess. I need to have an outlet to recoup some of my electrical costs with the excess in order to justify running my lights all the time. I had someone taking care of that for me, however he seems to not have the customers anymore. I only have so much room to store bud, so I have started making bubble, it doesn't take up much room, lol. I'm still looking for that one strain that will fill all my boxes, haven't found it yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

ismann said:


> Anyone lose interest in growing? Seems like such a chore to me now. If I didn't have like 6 people who constantly hit me up to buy my excess, I wouldn't even do it anymore. Sucks, man. I used to fuckin' love growing more than smoking.


I go through periods where I'm far less enthusiastic about it. Last time I lost a table I let my room linger for about 6 weeks before starting up again. Take a break.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think @Metasynth is close to buying one.


Yeah, but only to print dicks. Big, thick, hard, veiny, bulbous purple penises.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but only to print dicks. Big, thick, hard, veiny, bulbous purple penises.


Bulbous and purple makes me wonder how @see4 is doing


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2021)

These timers are awesome - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086DN9QT3?psc=1&smid=A3K1P7U7E2JV4P&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp




I bought two a few weeks ago - one as a cycle timer for the cloner, and one as a countdown timer for my scooter. I dislike leaving my scooter plugged in downstairs for too long for fear of overcharging, and I HATE going downstairs again just to unplug it. So, I set the timer for 8 hours and it turns off the electricity to the scooter charger after that much time. Love it. I just bought 2 more to replace the mechanical timers for the HPS lights in the grow room. Technology rocks...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2021)

ismann said:


> Anyone lose interest in growing? Seems like such a chore to me now. If I didn't have like 6 people who constantly hit me up to buy my excess, I wouldn't even do it anymore. Sucks, man. I used to fuckin' love growing more than smoking.


Yeah, bro. After a decade or so it is just a job. The shine is off the fucking apple, and you start to resent it. But it's a job that pays well, and I can do it sans pants. There's not too many of those around...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2021)

I do all my gardening in the mornings. Gotta get up hella early.

You don’t think that I mumble FML every god damn morning?
Well I do! But I also know what it’s like growing AND working my trade so It aint so bad I guess. I still end up having to sometimes but gotta pay someone to trim. Only way nowadays. I always tell my friends I could easily take care of a crop 3 times as big all by myself if i had to. No trimming though. Fuck that shit.


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2021)

This Ghostly Deep Sea Fish Can Live for 100 Years, Study Finds


Coelacanths, once presumed extinct, likely don't even reach maturity until around age 50.




gizmodo.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 18, 2021)

Juneteenth and General Order Number Three - War on the Rocks


Editor’s Note: Yesterday, President Joe Biden signed legislation making Juneteenth (June 19) a federal holiday. Juneteenth dates back to June 19, 1865,



warontherocks.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)

Back to trim jail, see you on the other side, 4.3 oz so far, not impressed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Back to trim jail, see you on the other side, 4.3 oz so far, not impressed.


Bet it's gonna be good though


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)

5 jars full, probably 2 or 3 to go. I paroled my self for the evening.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

Has anyone ever tried using the plastic coffee cans to store bud in? I was wondering if it will hold the moisture in.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

Shit, lost a big ol branch off the peach tree, guess I didn't get enough peaches culled.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit, lost a big ol branch off the peach tree, guess I didn't get enough peaches culled.


Put it in a rapid rooter


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2021)

Hmm... 7 regs for $215 -- and that's on sale! 








Gage Green Group - Causal Plane (7 seeds) - Great Lakes Genetics


Gage Green Group - Causal Plane 7 seed pack. Lineage: GRATEFUL BREATH 33 X ‘ÉDOUARD MANET’ LADY DAZE 3. Great Lakes Genetics




www.greatlakesgenetics.com





Better hurry. 
Only 2 left in stock


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Put it in a rapid rooter


That's the spirit!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 20, 2021)

I am so fucking high !

edit: holy fucking shit I’m pretty in tune .Homemade edibles can they be beat, goddam.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Has anyone ever tried using the plastic coffee cans to store bud in? I was wondering if it will hold the moisture in.


I store all my bud in plastic Folger's coffee cans. They are quite good at holding in moisture, or keeping it out if that is your aim. They are so effective that I've had entire cans go moldy if not properly dry. I usually store my bud very dry, and add a little moisture to individual orders if they prefer it that way. I aims to please.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2021)

Friday was Paul McCartney's birthday. 79 years old, he looks great and still sounds really good. Here is my fav episode of Carpool Karaoke. I heard it took a while for James had to talk Paul into doing it, as he was rather reluctant. Paul said he had a great time afterward, and was glad he was talked into it. There are some great anecdotes and origin stories behind some of his hits here, really inspirational. Had me laughing and crying. Enjoy!


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I store all my bud in plastic Folger's coffee cans. They are quite good at holding in moisture, or keeping it out if that is your aim. They are so effective that I've had entire cans go moldy if not properly dry. I usually store my bud very dry, and add a little moisture to individual orders if they prefer it that way. I aims to please.


It would be to keep moisture in around here with how low our humidity is.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CQSNpjdHlfi/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 20, 2021)

ANC said:


> This Ghostly Deep Sea Fish Can Live for 100 Years, Study Finds
> 
> 
> Coelacanths, once presumed extinct, likely don't even reach maturity until around age 50.
> ...


I love learning about that fish, Those things are beyond cool!


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

@curious2garden how many hello kitty bandaids to fix this?
Got caught in a hydraulic inverter. I'm extremely lucky to still have a finger


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden how many hello kitty bandaids to fix this?View attachment 4927917
> Got caught in a hydraulic inverter. I'm extremely lucky to still have a finger



 Are you going to lose that nail?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to lose that nail?


Oh yeah. Waiting on x-rays now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Oh yeah. Waiting on x-rays now


oh man, I'm sorry that sucks.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh man, I'm sorry that sucks.


In the machine it didn't hurt at all. Felt fine I was just stuck and laughing out of anger calmly taking the unit apart to get my finger out. Then I seent it lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden how many hello kitty bandaids to fix this?View attachment 4927917
> Got caught in a hydraulic inverter. I'm extremely lucky to still have a finger


The next year going to be quite shit. It takes quite a while to heal from a hard finger injury.
As small as they are their position in your body puts fingertips under extreme pressure from the inside.
I still writhe around in my chair thinking about when my fingers fought the tablw saw.
Wouldnt wish this kinda shit on my enemies.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

ANC said:


> The next year going to be quite shit. It takes quite a while to heal from a hard finger injury.
> As small as they are their position in your body puts fingertips under extreme pressure from the inside.
> I still writhe around in my chair thinking about when my fingers fought the tablw saw.
> Wouldnt wish this kinda shit on my enemies.


Ya its already a pain in the dick


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)

take care now.... I;d get some pain meds, doubt paracetamol is going to work for that.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

ANC said:


> take care now.... I;d get some pain meds, doubt paracetamol is going to work for that.


I got weed does that count? Lol I don't take pills unless it's like a motrin


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden how many hello kitty bandaids to fix this?View attachment 4927917
> Got caught in a hydraulic inverter. I'm extremely lucky to still have a finger


To do it right you will need 2 Hello Kitty, Neosporin and a .0.35 K-Wire


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to lose that nail?


Yes


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I got weed does that count? Lol I don't take pills unless it's like a motrin


Motrin and Tylenol are your friend. If it hurts ask them to block it. That will take you through the acute phase and it looks relatively 'cute

When did you do that?


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)

Fingernail

Yeah , OMG that was one of the worst parts, I forgot about it.....until now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

ANC said:


> Fingernail
> 
> Yeah , OMG that was one of the worst parts, I forgot about it.....until now.


Yes! The Neosporin is for the nail bed.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> To do it right you will need 2 Hello Kitty, Neosporin and a .0.35 K-Wire


I only got 1 bandaid I'll cut in half long ways lol. Yesterday I just dropped close to 500 on tools and a new box. Was gonna be a good day lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)

I think the only good thing is, it isn't in the cold of winter to add to your pain.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Motrin and Tylenol are your friend. If it hurts ask them to block it. That will take you through the acute phase and it looks relatively 'cute
> 
> When did you do that?


Like an hour ago lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> In the machine it didn't hurt at all. Felt fine I was just stuck and laughing out of anger calmly taking the unit apart to get my finger out. Then I seent it lol


Jeez that's hardcore!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes! The Neosporin is for the nail bed.


Broken at the end of finger maybe tendon damage need to see a specialist


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Broken at the end of finger maybe tendon damage need to see a specialist


Are you going to be able to continue working while it heals?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Like an hour ago lol


Good you're within the time limits.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you going to be able to continue working while it heals?


I asked if I can come back tomorrow and they said sure so yup


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good you're within the time limits.


It was right away because my supervisor seen everyone looking at me. By the time I was out of the machine the paperwork was filled out


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Broken at the end of finger maybe tendon damage need to see a specialist


Hands are the most complex things to do surgery on. Make sure his name is here: https://www.abos.org/portal/verifycertification.aspx


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I asked if I can come back tomorrow and they said sure so yup


Call the hand surgeon's office and make SURE the hand surgeon tells you that.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Call the hand surgeon's office and make SURE the hand surgeon tells you that.


I'm going right to the hand dude or chick after here. Doc here just wrapped me up. I'm at a clinic that our job uses for injuries and piss tests. Not too much they can do here for me apparently. The doctor here said I should be perfect in like 3 weeks. 

My jobs pretty sweet though. There's always something going on that can get done


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I'm going right to the hand dude or chick after here. Doc here just wrapped me up. I'm at a clinic that our job uses for injuries and piss tests. Not too much they can do here for me apparently. The doctor here said I should be perfect in like 3 weeks.
> 
> My jobs pretty sweet though. There's always something going on that can get done


Good listen to the hand surgeon and ask them how long. Hey as long as you don't have to use that finger you're fine now right?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good listen to the hand surgeon and ask them how long. Hey as long as you don't have to use that finger you're fine now right?


Yup I'm all good except wonky finger


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 21, 2021)

BarnBuster got his "secret special" invitation in the mail today, been a while since I got something like this in the snail mail. This one's been around for a long time. Now, if they had been promising a bigger weiner, well then...








Secret Society looking for new members to share "greatest secrets of life" with


A "secret society" that goes by The League, is mailing prospective members invitations. The group promises to reveal an ancient secret that'll help members become wealthy and find love. WMAR-2 News Mallory Sofastaii did some digging into who's behind the letters and what they're seeking.




www.wmar2news.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> BarnBuster got his "secret special" invitation in the mail today, been a while since I got something like this in the snail mail. This one's been around for a long time. Now, if they had been promising a bigger weiner, well then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we should all pool in and buy it, I'd be curious to see what they have to say.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we should all pool in and buy it, I'd be curious to see what they have to say.


It’s a 1200 page manual on how to convince people to pay $139.95 for a 1200 page manual that “teaches them to get rich”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s a 1200 page manual on how to convince people to pay $139.95 for a 1200 page manual that “teaches them to get rich”


I always wanted to be part of a secret society.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> BarnBuster got his "secret special" invitation in the mail today, been a while since I got something like this in the snail mail. This one's been around for a long time. Now, if they had been promising a bigger weiner, well then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Neotech/Zon/NeuveauTech is back! I own almost all of their material, been collecting it since the early 90s. Mark Hamilton is the son of Frank R. Wallace, who was a very interesting cat. He was a senior research chemist at DuPont who owns many patents. The story goes that he wanted to concentrate on biological immortality, and went to DuPont with several routes on how to achieve this goal. DuPont was not interested, so Wallace quit and became a world-class poker player for a living. He wrote a fantastic poker book titled Poker - a guaranteed income for life by using the advanced concepts of poker. It is an interesting read, along the lines of mental dominance by exploiting the weaknesses in others' psyches. He found that the true challenge of achieving commercial biological immortality wasn't technological, but philosophical. Most people don't want that product, mainly because they are not happy or successful enough. Also, most believe in a fictional after-life, so what is the point? So if you show them how to achieve happiness and wealth, they would then desire biological immortality and those products could be developed. He had run-ins with the government, especially the IRS for tax evasion, and he represented himself through most of it. He was also a marathon runner and in fantastic shape, and was killed by a car out jogging one day. The family believes the gov't was behind it. Long story short, his literature is a mix of Atheism, Trans-humanism, Objectivism, Aristotelian Philosophy, and in-depth psychology. The company was cool when he was running it, but his sons don't seem to be quite the genius that he was. The books did change my life for the better, and some of his concepts are behind my greatest successes. I own almost everything the company has put out. The main tome, Neotech - Profound Honesty/Limitless Prosperity, is worth the read, if just for the amazing concept of the Mini-Day, which I still use regularly. You may still be able to find them used on Amazon for like $20. TLDR, I know, and I didn't even scratch the surface of all the crazy shit this company did and went through.





Amazon link to get his stuff for cheap - 


Amazon.com : neotech frank wallace


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always wanted to be part of a secret society.



One of us! Eleven Cup! Gooble-Gobble. We accept you, we accept you...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I only got 1 bandaid I'll cut in half long ways lol. Yesterday I just dropped close to 500 on tools and a new box. Was gonna be a good day lolView attachment 4927950


I was part of a deck once. I felt the nail go through my tip of my finger......thought I'd just pull the finger......nope I was part of the deck. My cousin came by with his cats paw pulled the nail. Gauze and black electrical tape.....worked 3 more hrs. Next morning I was hand digging around a foundation. I couldn't even focus it hurt so much.....it didn't really hurt that much till the moment the shovel hit the ground. Ended up that the whole tip (pad) of my finger was shattered. I found those x-rays last year cleaning the basement. That hurt for a while....and was kinda numb longer. Good luck bud


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2021)

Going to get a pin through it. No work for a week and I tore a tendon. It tickles. Surgery isn't til saturday


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Going to get a pin through it. No work for a week and I tore a tendon. It tickles. Surgery isn't til saturday


A middle finger?

How long before it is fully functional again?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Going to get a pin through it. No work for a week and I tore a tendon. It tickles. Surgery isn't til saturday


Tell me it's a .035 k-wire. ;D You should do fine. It looks like you are getting good care. That is good news.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yup I'm all good except wonky finger


Hope that heals well, and doesn't affect the music for too long.


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hope that heals well, and doesn't affect the music for too long.


Middle finger picking hand. Can still play just slows up my finger picking. 


curious2garden said:


> Tell me it's a .035 k-wire. ;D You should do fine. It looks like you are getting good care. That is good news.


Lol I will for sure let you know and post a pic


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Middle finger picking hand. Can still play just slows up my finger picking.
> 
> Lol I will for sure let you know and post a pic


Please do and you'll also need the neosporin for around the pin. Make SURE you show the guys at work. They'll love it. Oh and tell them your finger is now titanium so never fuck with you again. That's a lie it's a stainless steel pin but ever after you will rule with your finger  

I'm glad you can still play guitar. If you're off and feeling up to it maybe we should assemble?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Middle finger picking hand. Can still play just slows up my finger picking.
> 
> Lol I will for sure let you know and post a pic


Just think about how much better your love life will be with a bionic finger.
Lucky!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just think about how much better your love life will be with a bionic finger.
> Lucky!!


It's now a diddle finger


----------



## Karah (Jun 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just think about how much better your love life will be with a bionic finger.
> Lucky!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, Neotech/Zon/NeuveauTech is back! I own almost all of their material, been collecting it since the early 90s. Mark Hamilton is the son of Frank R. Wallace, who was a very interesting cat. He was a senior research chemist at DuPont who owns many patents. The story goes that he wanted to concentrate on biological immortality, and went to DuPont with several routes on how to achieve this goal. DuPont was not interested, so Wallace quit and became a world-class poker player for a living. He wrote a fantastic poker book titled Poker - a guaranteed income for life by using the advanced concepts of poker. It is an interesting read, along the lines of mental dominance by exploiting the weaknesses in others' psyches. He found that the true challenge of achieving commercial biological immortality wasn't technological, but philosophical. Most people don't want that product, mainly because they are not happy or successful enough. Also, most believe in a fictional after-life, so what is the point? So if you show them how to achieve happiness and wealth, they would then desire biological immortality and those products could be developed. He had run-ins with the government, especially the IRS for tax evasion, and he represented himself through most of it. He was also a marathon runner and in fantastic shape, and was killed by a car out jogging one day. The family believes the gov't was behind it. Long story short, his literature is a mix of Atheism, Trans-humanism, Objectivism, Aristotelian Philosophy, and in-depth psychology. The company was cool when he was running it, but his sons don't seem to be quite the genius that he was. The books did change my life for the better, and some of his concepts are behind my greatest successes. I own almost everything the company has put out. The main tome, Neotech - Profound Honesty/Limitless Prosperity, is worth the read, if just for the amazing concept of the Mini-Day, which I still use regularly. You may still be able to find them used on Amazon for like $20. TLDR, I know, and I didn't even scratch the surface of all the crazy shit this company did and went through.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928119
> ...


I volunteer to come over and dust your bookshelf.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Please do and you'll also need the neosporin for around the pin. Make SURE you show the guys at work. They'll love it. Oh and tell them your finger is now titanium so never fuck with you again. That's a lie it's a stainless steel pin but ever after you will rule with your finger
> 
> I'm glad you can still play guitar. If you're off and feeling up to it maybe we should assemble?


Ya im up for it one day this week. Not drinking though lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

We were able to shut the AC off and open the house last night, only 62 at the moment. Need to suck it up and go grocery shopping, TP is a driving force.
Mornin all.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I volunteer to come over and dust your bookshelf.


Thank you for an excellent new euphemism.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

I lol’d









US Air Force announces plan to assassinate molluscs with hypersonic missile


No word on whether top brass considered just shelling them into submission




www.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Thank you for an excellent new euphemism.


I don't think I could have worded it any differently.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I lol’d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw a giant clam on Guam when I was diving (not that kind). It was part of the reef, pretty colors on it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I could have worded it any differently.


Yes you could have, however with this crew it would still be taken the same way and be a new euphemism. You're doomed kiddo


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

I just saw a unicorn, I think. Long long straight wings, like right off an open-class glider. Not enough wing taper to be a TR or other “white U-2”. Fuselage was less than half wingspan, and I didn’t see the lumps of a Triton or equivalent, but it was at great altitude and leaving a brief contrail.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I just saw a unicorn, I think. Long long straight wings, like right off an open-class glider. Not enough wing taper to be a TR or other “white U-2”. Fuselage was less than half wingspan, and I didn’t see the lumps of a Triton or equivalent, but it was at great altitude and leaving a brief contrail.


Global Hawk?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Global Hawk?


We have those here. They are surprisingly large.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We have those here. They are surprisingly large.


NASA has one also down there.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> NASA has one also down there.


I haven't seen NASA's bird. They are way over by north base and I rarely go there. I went to get Disneyland tickets and made a right instead of a left. Came face to face with the Global Hawk. Thankfully other side of the fence but I surprised maintenance LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Global Hawk?


Possibly. But I saw one months ago, and this fuselage didn’t have the lumps&humps appearance of that or a Triton. I cannot be sure but the fuselage seemed finer, more gracile.

But I guesstimate that it was above 60 thousand feet, and I may simply have missed those details, even in my 20x glass.

It was painted white. Aspect ratio of wing matches.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Possibly. But I saw one months ago, and this fuselage didn’t have the lumps&humps appearance of that or a Triton. I cannot be sure but the fuselage seemed finer, more gracile.
> 
> But I guesstimate that it was above 60 thousand feet, and I may simply have missed those details, even in my 20x glass.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the NASA livery.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2021)

I had a Bear run across the road on my way to the greasy spoon at 7 this mornin.
maybe 200-250 lbs, had been eating well, had that joging jiggle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I had a Bear run across the road on my way to the greasy spoon at 7 this mornin.
> maybe 200-250 lbs, had been eating well, had that joging jiggle.


I just wanted to talk. Really.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes you could have, however with this crew it would still be taken the same way and be a new euphemism. You're doomed kiddo


It was the I volunteer part wasn't it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just wanted to talk. Really.


I was gonna reply “hey I’ve lost some weight”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I was gonna reply “hey I’ve lost some weight”


I copy/pasted one of @Grandpapy 's posts from last week


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I copy/pasted one of @Grandpapy 's posts from last week


Ok I’m now officially confused. It could be because I haven’t had my bookshelf properly dusted for some time now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2021)

hmm... 




@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was the I volunteer part wasn't it?


It was more the 2nd person possessive : neutral: "Those book shelves need dusting" vs. "Your book shelves need dusting" which enters into euphemism territory. You volunteering was just confirmatory icing on the cake


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ok I’m now officially confused. It could be because I haven’t had my bookshelf properly dusted for some time now.


I don't like this, we shouldn't make it a thing


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like this, we shouldn't make it a thing


Aw ok


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

lol I'm high as hell and just playing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm high as hell and just playing.


In that case, young lady

whisper to me about glistening volumes


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

^^^ He said glistening


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It was more the 2nd person possessive : neutral: "Those book shelves need dusting" vs. "Your book shelves need dusting" which enters into euphemism territory. You volunteering was just confirmatory icing on the cake


yeah I never would have made that connection lol. This place is like high school, just more fun than any of the high schools I went to. 



cannabineer said:


> In that case, young lady
> 
> whisper to me about glistening volumes


I'm almost done the walking dead compendium three. Does that count?


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like high school,


I lost a couple months in High School because I was too high. Senior year is rough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I lost a couple months in High School because I was too high. Senior year is rough.


Did you go into the military right after high school?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yeah I never would have made that connection lol. This place is like high school, just more fun than any of the high schools I went to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just induced me to dust my bookshelf 

I highly recommend the two books by Michael Light. Full Moon, pix of Apollo. 100 Suns, nuke tests.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

Full Moon eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> yeah I never would have made that connection lol. *This place is like high school, just more fun than any of the high schools I went to.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz we ran off most of the teachers and now we run the school; the RIU incarnation of the "Sweathogs"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz we ran off most of the teachers and now we run the school; the RIU incarnation of the "Sweathogs"


Horshack means “the cattle are dying”


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Horshack means “the cattle are dying”


Howling!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You just induced me to dust my bookshelf
> 
> I highly recommend the two books by Michael Light. Full Moon, pix of Apollo. 100 Suns, nuke tests.
> 
> View attachment 4928912


I saw his exhibit at the Ryerson Image Center. I'll check it out, I'm down to reading comics now lol.

I'm not gonna post my bookshelf, it doesn't included any Stephen Hawking.  I have an autographed Mr. Nice novel that I found at a book swap for $5


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz we ran off most of the teachers and now we run the school; the RIU incarnation of the "Sweathogs"


had to google sweathogs, I don’t think we’re remedial


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to google sweathogs, I don’t think we’re remedial


They really weren't either, they just gave no fucks


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to google sweathogs, I don’t think we’re remedial


But we are united by a botanical remedy


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2021)

I hate it when I miss class.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate it when I miss class.


See me and Julio down by the schoolyard


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They really weren't either, they just gave no fucks


I haven’t seen the show, just going by the wiki page









Welcome Back, Kotter - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Welcome Back, Kotter*_ is an American sitcom starring Gabe Kaplan as a high school teacher in charge of a racially and ethnically diverse remedial class called the "Sweathogs". Recorded in front of a live studio audience, it originally aired on ABC from September 9, 1975, to May 17, 1979.__[1]_


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you go into the military right after high school?


No, I was too busy being a stoner, decided to go in when I was homeless and living out of a backpack.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Full Moon eh?


I almost wasn't allowed to go to graduation because of a full moon incident......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> No, I was too busy being a stoner, decided to go in when I was homeless and living out of a backpack.


crazy how many people you encounter who've been homeless at one point or another in their lives.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

I've imbibed too much tonight, time for bed. 

Good night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've imbibed too much tonight, time for bed.
> 
> Good night.


Lightweight


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was the I volunteer part wasn't it?


LOL Never volunteer


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I copy/pasted one of @Grandpapy 's posts from last week


Pepperidge Farm and I remember


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Full Moon eh?


Took me back to high school and philharmonic orchestra


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I almost wasn't allowed to go to graduation because of a full moon incident......


We had a streaker at my graduation. A guy on a 10 speed bike! That was ballsy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We had a streaker at my graduation. A guy on a 10 speed bike! That was ballsy.


A bike sounds like a easy way out!


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We had a streaker at my graduation. A guy on a 10 speed bike! That was ballsy.


They were passing around a joint of angel dust at mine when we were waiting for diplomas in front of the crowd.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


That whole album is great! Boogidy Boogidy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

A nice sunset tonight.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Venus the evening star


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

Cloud beards, moon wave


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We had a streaker at my graduation. A guy on a 10 speed bike! That was ballsy.


Nothing fun like that at my grad, you'd probably be arrested and put on a sexual offenders list if you tried that today.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4929039
> 
> View attachment 4929040


Have you experimented with B&W à la Ansel Adams?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lightweight


It's those vape cartridges. First two hits you feel good. Second two hits you're really high, third the room starts spinning.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's those vape cartridges. First two hits you feel good. Second two hits you're really high, third the room starts spinning.


Lemme fire you up a dab real quick…..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lemme fire you up a dab real quick…..


I'll try anything once.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll try anything once.


: sigh : if only it were true


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> : sigh : if only it were true


within reason. food, drugs, etc.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> within reason. food, drugs, etc.


 Let the definition of 'reason' commence!


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> etc.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Etcetera implies further similar items.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2021)

Just finished a 42 mile bike ride. Feels good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

John McAfee, software pioneer turned fugitive, dead at 75


John McAfee, the outlandish security software pioneer who tried to live life as a hedonistic outsider while running from a host of legal troubles, was found dead in his jail cell near Barcelona on Wednesday.




apnews.com





If you haven't heard about him this is a good watch. 








Gringo: The Dangerous Life of John McAfee (2016) - IMDb


Gringo: The Dangerous Life of John McAfee: Directed by Nanette Burstein. With Allison Adonizio, Nanette Burstein, Mark Coker, John McAfee. Tech tycoon John McAfee made millions from his antivirus software. Now, he may be best known his bizarre and scandalous lifestyle.




m.imdb.com


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> John McAfee, software pioneer turned fugitive, dead at 75
> 
> 
> John McAfee, the outlandish security software pioneer who tried to live life as a hedonistic outsider while running from a host of legal troubles, was found dead in his jail cell near Barcelona on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm crushed now I'm never going to know what the actual draw out of those ViparSpectras was at weedvin's padded walls. FML


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Have you experimented with B&W à la Ansel Adams?


No. But my ex had real talent with the medium. One of her pics won first place.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2021)

Wow, 84 with 40% humidity and some clouds, that's humid for here. Supposed to be thunderstorms in the foothills, I hope they have enough rain under them to prevent a bunch of fires getting started.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2021)

A mulita “cabeza” from Tacos El Superior. I made it through a whole container of their “kickstart Chernobyl” salsa roja.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm crushed now I'm never going to know what the actual draw out of those ViparSpectras was at weedvin's padded walls. FML


and i was hoping to talk to him about his topsoil..........


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A mulita “cabeza” from Tacos El Superior. I made it through a whole container of their “kickstart Chernobyl” salsa roja.
> 
> View attachment 4930131
> 
> ...


I had some leftover I used on my birria de res.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had some leftover I used on my birria de res.


Oh I bet that was good.

Paulie was very happy with bits of that meat. I’m wondering if Big Mac or good Mex was his primary treat. He responds ecstatically to either. I just hope I stayed below toxic dose.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i was hoping to talk to him about his topsoil..........


Oh he's still here and his topsoil was on another thread, so you may still have a chance at him. I was bemoaning locking of his BBA thread. Although he may have had some assistance assuming his normal form


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh he's still here and his topsoil was on another thread, so you may still have a chance at him. I was bemoaning locking of his BBA thread. Although he may have had some assistance assuming his normal form
> View attachment 4930136


he may, i got a strange feeling he'll be back......we'll see...that if rolli didn't ban him.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> he may, i got a strange feeling he'll be back......we'll see...that if rolli didn't ban him.....


He's still here and so is his Topsoil thread





Topsoil


I'd like to converse with you on this recipe. Loam topsoil is the type to use. Loam is made up of equal prts Sand,silt, and Clay. I've replaced the silt with sphagnum moss, I use Silica sand, and Bentonite Clay. Silt contains around 1% nitrogen,. To the moss I add 10% earthworm castings. I mix...



rollitup.org


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh he's still here and his topsoil was on another thread, so you may still have a chance at him. I was bemoaning locking of his BBA thread. Although he may have had some assistance assuming his normal form
> View attachment 4930136





BudmanTX said:


> he may, i got a strange feeling he'll be back......we'll see...that if rolli didn't ban him.....



Im sure he'll be back


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4930190


Nice you got a new truck....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice you got a new truck....


Close, I was the guy rear ending him.


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2021)

ANC said:


>


My ex sounded like that.

One of the many reasons they are called ex.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> My ex sounded like that.
> 
> One of the many reasons they are called ex.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)

one more random jibber before I start working.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2021)

Project Big Life


Health Calculators for a Big Life Powered by Big Data




www.projectbiglife.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Project Big Life
> 
> 
> Health Calculators for a Big Life Powered by Big Data
> ...


I was hoping for 100


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That beehive is hair doping.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was hoping for 100
> 
> View attachment 4930738


You must have some pretty bad habits. Mine is 82 (11 yrs left). I do have the bad habits with 40 yrs ahead of you lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You must have some pretty bad habits. Mine is 82 (11 yrs left). I do have the bad habits with 40 yrs ahead of you lol


Lots of exercise, I eat well, I don't smoke and rarely drink. . ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2021)

5% chance of dementia which is what worries me the most.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was hoping for 100
> 
> View attachment 4930738


This things broken. You’re WAAAAAAY healthier than I am.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This things broken. You’re WAAAAAAY healthier than I am.
> 
> View attachment 4930770


Stupid Canadian website. I think it's just squirrels and a magic eight ball.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> 5% chance of dementia which is what worries me the most.
> 
> View attachment 4930769


I'm not even doing that one.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stupid Canadian website. I think it's just squirrels and a magic eight ball.


It’s okay, I fixed it…


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stupid Canadian website. I think it's just squirrels and a magic eight ball.


yeah. I still smoke ciggies since I was 16, still drink though not near as much as I used to; get steady but non strenuous exercise and eat well. I'm a proven reprobate with years of bad habits and you/Meta still have 30-40 yrs to reach my stats and then you just gained 2 yrs over me. I would like to see the answers of someone who will score a 100 yrs.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This things broken. You’re WAAAAAAY healthier than I am.
> 
> View attachment 4930770


I got 86 and I said I started smoking daily at 10, but hey I'll take that lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of exercise, I eat well, I don't smoke and rarely drink. . ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That's your problem...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah. I still smoke ciggies since I was 16, still drink though not near as much as I used to; get steady but non strenuous exercise and eat well. I'm a proven reprobate with years of bad habits and you/Meta still have 30-40 yrs to reach my stats and then you just gained 2 yrs over me. I would like to see the answers of someone who will score a 100 yrs.


You’re forgetting the factor of advances in medical science @Laughing Grass and I will likely see in our time. The rate of advances in technology and _hopefully_ medical science will continue to increase as we grow older

Website is straight BS


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's your problem...


Had me howling.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

eek 76 for me.....wtf.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah. I still smoke ciggies since I was 16, still drink though not near as much as I used to; get steady but non strenuous exercise and eat well. I'm a proven reprobate with years of bad habits and you/Meta still have 30-40 yrs to reach my stats and then you just gained 2 yrs over me. I would like to see the answers of someone who will score a 100 yrs.


I kinda expected to see at least mid 90's. 

I changed vigorous-intensity activity from 7 hours to 2 hours and I got two more years  This thing makes no sense.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2021)

Better lucky then good....I'm not playing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re forgetting the factor of advances in medical science while @Laughing Grass and I will likely see in our time. The rate of advances in technology and _hopefully_ medical science will continue to increase as we grow older
> 
> Website is straight BS


I know thats why I inferred something was amiss, with rapid Med science advances and your youth no way should you guys only do 2 yrs better than me. My lifetime of smoking and alcohol use can't be undone while yours could even if there were no actual medical advances. I even checked the COPD box. What did you guys check that essentially put you in my category? My mom is still kicking at 93
edit: forgot to finish mom: I took it for her got 86.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I know thats why I inferred something was amiss, with rapid Med science advances and your youth no way should you guys only do 2 yrs better than me. My lifetime of smoking and alcohol use can't be undone while yours could even if there were no actual medical advances. I even checked the COPD box. What did you guys check that essentially put you in my category? My mom is still kicking at 93


My grandfather made it to 92 and only died because he had a bad fall while getting out of a nudist spa with a bunch of naked 40-50 year old women.


True story. Grandpa was a legend


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My grandfather made it to 92 and only died because he had a *bad fall while getting out of a nudist spa with a bunch of naked 40-50 year old women.*
> 
> 
> True story. Grandpa was a legend


Betcha that killed the mood for a day or so at the spa


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Betcha that killed the mood for a day or so at the spa


Naw, I don’t think the nudist colony skipped a beat. He died at the hospital, so it wasn’t a super bummer for anyone but him, really


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Naw, I don’t think the nudist colony skipped a beat. He died at the hospital, so it wasn’t a super bummer for anyone but him, really


So no flaccid noodle floating in the waves eh?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Strangely enough, his son(my uncle) also died of a fall. He fell off a ladder this year in the Mojave desert and cooked in the sun for 6 hours before he was found. Spent like 6+ months in the hospital before they pulled the plug

@cannabineer , no ladders, sir


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> eek 76 for me.....wtf.....


77 for me, I sit on my ass too much.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> 77 for me, I sit on my ass too much.


you too....


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stupid Canadian website. I think it's just squirrels and a magic eight ball.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stupid Canadian website. I think it's just squirrels and a magic eight ball.


Damn southerners...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Strangely enough, his son(my uncle) also died of a fall. He fell off a ladder this year in the Mojave desert and cooked in the sun for 6 hours before he was found. Spent like 6+ months in the hospital before they pulled the plug
> 
> @cannabineer , no ladders, sir


I came across this, checked my alerts, zip-a-rino


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of exercise, I eat well, I don't smoke and rarely drink. . ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Mine was 87


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2021)

84. I wonder if I already had my midlife crisis. I'm more than half way to a permanent dirt nap.
What a fun way to start the morning 

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2021)

In waiting room. Surgery time. This sucks


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

srh88 said:


> In waiting room. Surgery time. This sucks


Waiting is the fucking hard part. Ask if they can do a Bier Block  that will give you something to research.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

srh88 said:


> In waiting room. Surgery time. This sucks


You got this. Piece of cake, I’ll smoke one for ya


----------



## Karah (Jun 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Waiting is the fucking hard part. Ask if they can do a Bier Block  that will give you something to research.


He had to drive himself because I couldn’t get off work any earlier  I’ll take care of him tho!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

Just returned from a dispensary that does a “customer appreciation day” once a month.

what I paid for :

7 grams flower
2 grams concentrates


what I received for free :

7 grams flower
2 1/2 grams concentrate
17 various prerolls totaling 12 grams (including infused prerolls)
3 different packs of gummies, 100mg each
1 package of cannabis pills, totaling 100mg
A couple infused seltzer’s 


There’s a reason I only roll thru once a month. They actually make it worth your while…


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2021)

Damn, the people up north are gonna melt. They don't tan, they rust.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just returned from a dispensary that does a “customer appreciation day” once a month.
> 
> what I paid for :
> 
> ...


They like you


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They like you


They *appreciate* me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They *appreciate* me


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2021)

srh88 said:


> In waiting room. Surgery time. This sucks


My arms all numb


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

srh88 said:


> My arms all numb


Good sounds like they did a Bier Block.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 26, 2021)

Tree frogs laid eggs in our pool so we caught some tadpoles and brought em inside so the kids could watch. Starting to leave the water.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good sounds like they did a Bier Block.


They got me in the shoulder and called it a block


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

srh88 said:


> They got me in the shoulder and called it a block


Did they put a tourniquet on your arm?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did they put a tourniquet on your arm?


I think so at one point. They put me out then I woke up in another room. My hand feels like it got steam rolled. But there's one plus... got one bowl I can hold like an action figure[/QUOTE]


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2021)

What animal is that?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> What animal is that?


Chupacabra


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2021)

Fuck i fish Mexico that ain’t chupacabra but I feel ya !

i was thinking the raccoon fucker that talks all that shit in ,fuck is the name of that movie(Siri delay) guardians of the galaxy or a 4 way window pain Chewbacca


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Fuck i fish Mexico that ain’t chupacabra but I feel ya !
> 
> i was thinking the raccoon fucker that talks all that shit in ,fuck is the name of that movie(Siri delay) guardians of the galaxy or a 4 way window pain Chewbacca


Lol it's just a dog. Store here got surprise bags... got a couple pipes a grinder and papers for 15 bucks. Was just in a brown lunch bag stapled shut. I use it a lot though


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

Single handed Triple Plays, bare handed catches, summersault Home Runs.

I only wish each game I attended had this much exciting game play.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Lol it's just a dog. Store here got surprise bags... got a couple pipes a grinder and papers for 15 bucks. Was just in a brown lunch bag stapled shut. I use it a lot though
> View attachment 4931635


Looks like the bear's dog.


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

OH MY






I can not imagine the emotions and level of adrenaline in that stressful of a situation.


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks like the bear's dog.


Paulie did come to mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I think so at one point. They put me out then I woke up in another room. My hand feels like it got steam rolled. But there's one plus... got one bowl I can hold like an action figureView attachment 4931608


Good anesthesia. How's your finger feeling today? That is one cute pipe!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Fuck i fish Mexico that ain’t chupacabra but I feel ya !
> 
> i was thinking the raccoon fucker that talks all that shit in ,fuck is the name of that movie(Siri delay) guardians of the galaxy or a 4 way window pain Chewbacca


Looks like the face of a Yorkshire or Silky Terrier


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good anesthesia. How's your finger feeling today? That is one cute pipe!


It feels like someone is holding a lighter up to my fingernail they took lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good anesthesia. How's your finger feeling today? That is one cute pipe!


I had a nerve node (?) removed from my wrist at Scott AFB years ago & they performed a Bier Block, no other anasthisa but when they removed the tourniquet I got a really cool rush though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> It feels like someone is holding a lighter up to my fingernail they took lol


Ouch and yeah that's pretty normal, sorry. I didn't want to preload you hoping that you'd be lucky.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a nerve node (?) removed from my wrist at Scott AFB years ago & they performed a Bier Block, no other anasthisa but when they removed the tourniquet I got a really cool rush though.


Neuroma? Yeah they are kind of fun when you remove the tourniquet. Usually they give you some sedation so you don't talk all through the surgery LOL You're not really talkative hmmm?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch and yeah that's pretty normal, sorry. I didn't want to preload you hoping that you'd be lucky.
> 
> Neuroma? Yeah they are kind of fun when you remove the tourniquet. Usually they give you some sedation so you don't talk all through the surgery LOL You're not really talkative hmmm?


I got tramadol the day it happened. Haven't taken one yet. Just been smoking away the pain. Might end up taking one tonight though


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I got tramadol the day it happened. Haven't taken one yet. Just been smoking away the pain. Might end up taking one tonight though


Keeping your hand above your heart and icing it well before bed sort of helps too. It's worth a try. Essentially you have three days of this and by Wednesday you should be feeling much better.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Lol it's just a dog. Store here got surprise bags... got a couple pipes a grinder and papers for 15 bucks. Was just in a brown lunch bag stapled shut. I use it a lot though
> View attachment 4931635


Looks like my chewie 


SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Keeping your hand above your heart and icing it well before bed sort of helps too. It's worth a try. Essentially you have three days of this and by Wednesday you should be feeling much better.


How do I my hand through the boxing glove amount of bandages, hard plastic thing and cottony shit lol
I tried!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> How do I my hand through the boxing glove amount of bandages, hard plastic thing and cottony shit lol
> I tried!
> View attachment 4931780


Usually they don't put plastic on the top and ice can cool it from there. If not then you're stuck just keeping it above your heart, bummer!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looks like my chewie
> View attachment 4931774
> 
> SH420


He has a lot of yorkie in him


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2021)

I’m not seeing any of that shit,maybe


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> How do I my hand through the boxing glove amount of bandages, hard plastic thing and cottony shit lol
> I tried!
> View attachment 4931780


I don;t know how to break it to you but bandage changes after the nail removal is not pleasant, the doctor would let me park in his extra consulting room and work the bandage loose from where it grows into the tissue on my own time. Felt I could send him the bill as I was doing 90% of the work.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

ANC said:


> I don;t know how to break it to you but bandage changes after the nail removal is not pleasant, the doctor would let me park in his extra consulting room and work the bandage loose from where it grows into the tissue on my own time. Felt I could send him the bill as I was doing 90% of the work.


Soak in some normal saline if they didn't use Telfa. Give the saline a minute to work then you can easily remove it. Unless they are trying to debride which is somewhat uncommon on nailbeds. When you put another dressing on use Telfa or Neosporin on the nailbed. If it gets dry remove with normal saline.

Your doctor sounds like a bit of a shit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He has a lot of yorkie in him
> View attachment 4931781


Chewie came from @minnesmoker's, actually @shoediva's, dog, Joey (yorkie) and a dog they adopted from a friend of mine. She was a pom-chi mix. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Chewie came from @minnesmoker's, actually @shoediva's, dog, Joey (yorkie) and a dog they adopted from a friend of mine. She was a pom-chi mix.
> 
> SH420


Ahhh that's makes sense. I remember Joey. He was a little guy.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Your doctor sounds like a bit of a shit.


You have no idea!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

ANC said:


> You have no idea!


The leaving you to pull gauze off your nailbed dry sort of 'nailed' his propensities.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2021)

FYI








What to know about legal use of recreational cannabis in New Mexico


Jun. 27—Possession and use of recreational cannabis will become legal Tuesday in New Mexico for adults 21 and over. But a legal market for producing and selling cannabis and cannabis products is months away. Here's what consumers need to know about the portion of the law that takes effect...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks like the bear's dog.





lokie said:


> Paulie did come to mind.


Paulie is like, srsly?



In his mind this is more accurate.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2021)

So that's what it feels like to get a tattoo 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> So that's what it feels like to get a tattoo
> 
> SH420


Whadja get?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2021)

8 of us got matching tattoos. 


SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The leaving you to pull gauze off your nailbed dry sort of 'nailed' his propensities.


typical countryside doctor...
Has had several heart attacks and bypasses yet he has like 5 packets of smokes on his desk.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2021)

Damn this is gonna be a long drive. Anyone wanna burn one on my way?


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Damn this is gonna be a long drive. Anyone wanna burn one on my way?
> 
> View attachment 4932442


Should be nice and cool there, bring long pants and a jacket!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Should be nice and cool there, bring long pants and a jacket!


Leave the milk snakes at home!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

Earlier while dragging one of my dogs around my neighborhood I saw this on the side of a truck:


I do smoke up before running but even coming down I can't tell what it is? I google searched the image and was informed it is Fine Art! @Bobby schmeckle @Dr.Amber Trichome it's well done whatever it is.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2021)

@curious2garden


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden View attachment 4932478View attachment 4932479View attachment 4932480View attachment 4932481


I had to scroll quick through those.
Talk about Butt Pucker.

Ouch!
Heal quick my friend.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had to scroll quick through those.
> Talk about Butt Pucker.
> 
> Ouch!
> Heal quick my friend.


Here's a pic during surgery


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden View attachment 4932478View attachment 4932479View attachment 4932480View attachment 4932481


That looks really good! No K-wire! In a 'few' weeks you'll find out about function. What did the hand surgeon say? I love the color on the tip. Looks like no loss of tissue


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That looks really good! No K-wire! In a 'few' weeks you'll find out about function. What did the hand surgeon say? I love the color on the tip. Looks like no loss of tissue


He said it went really good. I had a good gash on my finger too. He said he widened it and worked from there. He said few weeks recovery then take out sutures and pin then I need to do some finger rehab


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> He said it went really good. I had a good gash on my finger too. He said he widened it and worked from there. He said few weeks recovery then take out sutures and pin then I need to do some finger rehab


Oh my and it's not sticking out! Back in the dark ages we'd leave the K-Wire about 4" so we could easily attach the drill and pull it  How's your arm feeling? Any better since the steamrolling?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my and it's not sticking out! Back in the dark ages we'd leave the K-Wire about 4" so we could easily attach the drill and pull it  How's your arm feeling? Any better since the steamrolling?


Ya I can feel it for sure now lol. Finger is sore as hell though but getting my other fingers free from the mitten is awesome. Can play guitar again but too much up and down makes it hurt a bit



Edit... pull it out with a drill? That's terrifying haha


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Here's a pic during surgery
> View attachment 4932539


Ahhh they got your good side!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Ya I can feel it for sure now lol. Finger is sore as hell though but getting my other fingers free from the mitten is awesome. Can play guitar again but too much up and down makes it hurt a bit
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit... pull it out with a drill? That's terrifying haha*


Guess how it got in there.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Guess how it got in there.


Gentle magic.


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I need to do some finger rehab


Is that what you call it?

You are going to be fine in about a year...
I had much more tissue loss and I can pretty much do everything I did before.
Even the nerves are kind of mapping to their new locations over time.
Worst part is I lost some of the tissue that creates the undrside of the nail so a section of the nail is missing layers and is rough underneath.Is a pain to keep looking clean


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2021)

ANC said:


> Is that what you call it?
> 
> You are going to be fine in about a year...
> I had much more tissue loss and I can pretty much do everything I did before.
> ...


It won't be bad for me. My nerves are good. I think it won't be too long. Couple months


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2021)

Just packed my backpack for my trip, including food and fuel… 35 lbs. not exactly ultra light by any means


My base weight begins with my chair…


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2021)

New rig


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> New rig
> View attachment 4932763


That's purdy my friend.


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> He said it went really good. I had a good gash on my finger too. He said he widened it and worked from there. He said few weeks recovery then take out sutures and pin then I need to do some finger rehab


Soak it insideher.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> New rig
> View attachment 4932763


Holden bloke, oi


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 28, 2021)

Holden (GM in the 60's) What Z motor is scooting those kids around? @DustyDuke


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Holden (GM in the 60's) What Z motor is scooting those kids around? @DustyDuke


Isuzu diesel, you bloody yanks charges to much for a motor. It was Chevy for a while (those were the days) now just whatever fits I think.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2021)

srh88 said:


> It won't be bad for me. My nerves are good. I think it won't be too long. Couple months


yeah, the saw plastered my fingertip over the ceiling so the remaining skin had to grow over the hole along with the skin from next to the missing bits.. Still could have been worse, most people won't even notice the damage unless they look up close


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2021)

Clarence Thomas says federal laws against marijuana may no longer be necessary


"The federal government's current approach is a half-in, half-out regime that simultaneously tolerates and forbids local use of marijuana,” the conservative Supreme Court justice wrote.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 29, 2021)

A quick online search for 'the most British things' brings up a vast array of Britishisms but the most common seem to be: saying sorry, queueing, (bad teeth), separate hot and cold water taps, roast dinners, and tea and crumpets with the Queen. Naturally, everyone in the UK has tea with the Queen at least once.

Ofc I know the queen he lives on our housing estate.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> A quick online search for 'the most British things' brings up a vast array of Britishisms but the most common seem to be: saying sorry, queueing, (bad teeth), separate hot and cold water taps, roast dinners, and tea and crumpets with the Queen. Naturally, everyone in the UK has tea with the Queen at least once.
> 
> Ofc I know the queue he lives on our housing estate.


Isn't queueing standing in line or on line? Anyway I'm up early so my brain is still sleeping.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> New rig
> View attachment 4932763


Will you ship me the real Holden chevy ss car? Lol

My realistic dream car is a chevy ss rebadged to holden

Like this


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't queueing standing in line or on line? Anyway I'm up early so my brain is still sleeping.


Inline, I mistyped sorry, was meant to say queen


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 29, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Will you ship me the real Holden chevy ss car? Lol
> 
> My realistic dream car is a chevy ss rebadged to holden
> 
> ...


They’ve stopped making them, you can only buy them used. I had a Maloo a few years ago, I wish I kept it they’re going up in price 600hp in a Ute was pretty fun


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> They’ve stopped making them, you can only buy them used. I had a Maloo a few years ago, I wish I kept it they’re going up in price 600hp in a Ute was pretty fun


I had an FJ-40 with a fiberglass body and a built small block Chevy. Don't know the HP output, but it would haze the mud tires in 4th gear. I kept accidentally squealing the tires when I was taking off in second. Mud tires make a lot of noise.


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2021)

I have not met any of my neighbors bordering the backlot.

Just now there was a faint shout in the distance. "HEY MOTHER FUCKER".

It is still too early to tell if I like them or not, however it is reassuring that we do speak the same language.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

Cosmic Girl just turned west overhead with a launcher on the rail.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

Price of weed going up in Minnesota.








Six arrested in massive trafficking operation that brought California marijuana to Minnesota, charges say


Six Twin Cities men have been charged in a sophisticated trafficking operation that federal authorities say may be responsible for importing thousands of pounds of marijuana products into Minnesota in recent years. Criminal investigators for the IRS say the men shipped crates of marijuana by...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Price of weed going up in Minnesota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Clarence Thomas says federal pot laws ‘may no longer be necessary’


Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas said tolerance for marijuana legalization created a “half-in, half-out regime.”




nypost.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

HR 365.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> HR 365.


My favorite is the 2% chance of being enacted:








Marijuana 1-to-3 Act of 2021 (2021 - H.R. 365)


To provide for the rescheduling of marijuana into schedule III of the Controlled Substances Act.




www.govtrack.us


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm not sure my peaches are going to be worth selling this year, they are about half their normal size. I guess the lack of rain this winter combined with extreme heat has taken it's toll on the tree. I have been soaking it at least once a week as I always do, hasn't helped. I'll ask my farmer friend what his take is on it in awhile.
Mornin.


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That is a weird “s”


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2021)

Taxidermy museum lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Taxidermy museum lol
> View attachment 4935104View attachment 4935105View attachment 4935106View attachment 4935107View attachment 4935111


Where is that museum?


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

Stumbled onto this site today. Some cool live feeds.








Live Turkey Cam - watch turkeys and other farm animals live | Explore.org


Watch turkeys, chickens and goats at Farm Sanctuary in New York state. The farm animals on this camera have been rescued from cruel living conditions.




explore.org


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2021)

Mackinaw city MI


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where is that museum?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Mackinaw city MI


I will have to stop by there sometime. Lovely museum!


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

Add on Facebook: "Man man made trunk with inlay wood. It’s got one missing piece as shown, but large with character"  
Damn, I was looking for a trunk that isn't man made.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Add on Facebook: "Man man made trunk with inlay wood. It’s got one missing piece as shown, but large with character"
> Damn, I was looking for a trunk that isn't man made.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Add on Facebook: "Man man made trunk with inlay wood. It’s got one missing piece as shown, but large with character"
> Damn, I was looking for a trunk that isn't man made.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4936379







SH420


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th! .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


I was thinking of that one lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)

Joey chestnut ,”nuf said”

edit: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2021)

Ah shit. Here we go again.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ah shit. Here we go again.
> 
> View attachment 4936759


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2021)

Just catching up on my Omegle Bars, I missed the last couple of months. This one stands out - the quality of the beats is exceptional, and the lyricism is inspiring. Harry's even got a new camera that bops around with his movement while the room stands still, and he uses it just long enough to disorient you. It's fun. Enjoy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2021)

Fuck yes! Rick and Morty is back for season 5! First two episodes are fire, I've missed them so much. Smartest, most insane show on TV...










Full episode one and two! Enjoy them before they're taken down.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2021)

Students say they are ‘embarrassed’ to be Americans in alarming interviews


Ophelie Jacobson, a reporter for Campus Reform, surveyed students from the private college in DC Friday about whether they were “proud” of the stars and stripes.




nypost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Students say they are ‘embarrassed’ to be Americans in alarming interviews
> 
> 
> Ophelie Jacobson, a reporter for Campus Reform, surveyed students from the private college in DC Friday about whether they were “proud” of the stars and stripes.
> ...


Unfortunately most media is biased, in one direction or another. I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing that we don't blindly condone everything our country does. I think toning down our 'Murica superiority will make us better travelers and more informed consumers. I remember the American hubris from the 1960s as off putting for me. This while I was very much loyal to America and did things in furtherance of my beliefs.

I believe the truth is somewhere in the middle. As the world gets smaller I think we need to consider being citizens of the Earth as opposed to blind loyalty to some first world entity and we need to reconsider our policies and work to raise all boats.

This was part of the reason I chose surgery. I can't do the large thinking and policy making. I honesty don't know. I tried to save the one starfish in front of me and left those big thoughts to people much smarter than I but those are my musings.










New York Post


RIGHT-CENTER BIAS These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words




mediabiasfactcheck.com





*RIGHT-CENTER BIAS*
These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes) to favor conservative causes. These sources are generally trustworthy for information but may require further investigation. See all Right-Center sources.


*Overall we rate the New York Post on the far end of Right-Center Biased due to story selection that typically favors the Right and Mixed (borderline questionable) for factual reporting based on several failed fact checks.*
*Detailed Report*
Bias Rating: *RIGHT-CENTER*
Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
Country: *USA (45/180 Press Freedom)*
Media Type: *Newspaper*
Traffic/Popularity: *High Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *MEDIUM CREDIBILITY*


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2021)

I did an online survey, it said I am slightly left of center.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did an online survey, it said I am slightly left of center.


According to Pew Research, I'm consistently liberal.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck yes! Rick and Morty is back for season 5! First two episodes are fire, I've missed them so much. Smartest, most insane show on TV...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, that was fast, ep 2 is now taken down, in process of DL #1


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

A neighbor just posted the spent 'shells' she's picking up around her yard. They've started lighting them off again now.


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2021)

RIP Jeep.






Bought one of these today.

Long live Subaru!






2018 Subaru Forester 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> RIP Jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that really the pic of your xj? Hood lift for cooling and 2" suspension?


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was that really the pic of your xj? Hood lift for cooling and 2" suspension?


No that too is a pic from the web.

My Cherokee was simple basic stock 1997. No additional added comforts or accessories.

It was red and looked similar to that. Few blemishes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> No that too is a pic from the web.
> 
> My Cherokee was simple basic stock 1997. No additional added comforts or accessories.
> 
> It was red and looked similar to that. Few blemishes.


What'd you get for it?


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2021)

Firework accident that killed NHL goaltender Matiss Kivlenieks was at coach's house, team says


Matiss Kivlenieks, a goaltender for the Columbus Blue Jackets of the National Hockey League, died Sunday night after a fireworks accident at the home of the team's goaltending coach, a spokesperson for the organization said Tuesday.




edition.cnn.com




Most spectacular way to croak?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

ANC said:


> Firework accident that killed NHL goaltender Matiss Kivlenieks was at coach's house, team says
> 
> 
> Matiss Kivlenieks, a goaltender for the Columbus Blue Jackets of the National Hockey League, died Sunday night after a fireworks accident at the home of the team's goaltending coach, a spokesperson for the organization said Tuesday.
> ...


Doesn't sound like he was being stupid, just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 6, 2021)

Water treatment plant by me is on fire, 

Shit is on fire.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Taxidermy museum lol
> View attachment 4935104View attachment 4935105View attachment 4935106View attachment 4935107View attachment 4935111


just drove by one of those in Montana


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

ANC said:


> Firework accident that killed NHL goaltender Matiss Kivlenieks was at coach's house, team says
> 
> 
> Matiss Kivlenieks, a goaltender for the Columbus Blue Jackets of the National Hockey League, died Sunday night after a fireworks accident at the home of the team's goaltending coach, a spokesperson for the organization said Tuesday.
> ...


I can't feel bad. They've already started shelling us again and it's only 8 in the fucking morning


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2021)

Wonder what the bill on a rush, emergency demolition project by one of the premier companies costs, (and who pays for the job and the insurance?). Do condo owners assume any of it?


https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/miami-beach/article252583853.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> RIP Jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been thinking about getting a Forester or an Outback, the Altima is getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 6, 2021)

Having trouble with these photos so tried uploading again.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 6, 2021)

Water treatment plant stunk, as the shit was on fire, distingrated that funnel thing that was on fire, should of known really that shit stinks.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> RIP Jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody asked the most important question. What colour?


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

The Mrs is a year older than me again today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> View attachment 4937869View attachment 4937861View attachment 4937868View attachment 4937869View attachment 4937861View attachment 4937868View attachment 4937869


Damn you have cute cop cars, all colorful and happy looking


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn you have cute cop cars, all colorful and happy looking


Yeah the police are really cute too......


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nobody asked the most important question. What colour?


Whoah whoah, dont get ahead of yourself... How many cupholders? If its 6 thats a damn fine vehicle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Whoah whoah, dont get ahead of yourself... How many cupholders? If its 6 thats a damn fine vehicle.


Eight cup holders









Cupholder test: Subaru Forester vs. Honda CR-V | Autoblog


We see how well the Subaru Forester and Honda CR-V midsize crossovers accommodate a family's-worth of various drinks in their multiple cupholders.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nobody asked the most important question. What colour?


 Heritage Blue Pearl. 

All Subaru 2018 50th Anniversary Editions were painted Heritage Blue Pearl.

*After five decades of quality engineering, it’s time for a victory lap.*
Subaru of America was founded 50 years ago with a single car, the Subaru 360. Now, to commemorate this anniversary, we’ve created a special edition package for each model in the Subaru lineup: Outback, Legacy, Forester, Impreza, Crosstrek, WRX, and BRZ.

These vehicles — available in limited quantities — honor this milestone by upgrading a top-of-the-line model even further with exclusive Heritage Blue Pearl paint, 50th Anniversary badging, and stylish design elements throughout.

Here is a link from Subaru on this Forester model.. There were only 800 made.








The 50th Anniv. Special Editions


Check out the special edition of each 2018 model in our 50th Anniversary line-up.



www.subaru.com


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Eight cup holders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the fuck out of here what a beaute. Buddy had me go with to get his truck month ago. Dude you got a killer deal it has 8 cupholders! Inside joke. For the record a mid 90 inline 6 jeep for the win. Bullet proof and manageable. Bunny hop out a snow bank in 4 low


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Heritage Blue Pearl.
> 
> All Subaru 2018 50th Anniversary Editions were painted Heritage Blue Pearl.
> View attachment 4938152
> ...


Pretty like denim. Brown interior? I really like the forester and legacy, just wish they didn’t have that stereotype


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Get the fuck out of here what a beaute. Buddy had me go with to get his truck month ago. Dude you got a killer deal it has 8 cupholders! Inside joke. For the record a mid 90 inline 6 jeep for the win. Bullet proof and manageable. Bunny hop out a snow bank in 4 low


Jeep has been out of our lives for almost two years, I don’t miss it a bit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty like denim. Brown interior? I really like the forester and legacy, just wish they didn’t have that stereotype


Black interior. We need more colours on the inside now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Black interior. We need more colours on the inside now.


You'd obviously love a Brit cop car


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 6, 2021)

Tried to edit and deleted. Mercedes color and newer jeeps might suck. Whatever


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> newer jeeps might suck.


But they have a Hemi!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You'd obviously love a Brit cop car


the high vis Volvos? I’d drive one. My practical dream car would be an Atlas Execline in harlequin livery with a red interior.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> But they have a Hemi!


5.0 coyote for the win.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 5.0 coyote for the win.


Not an option on new ones.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

A 707 HP Hellcat engine will work.








2021 Jeep Grand Cherokee Trackhawk Review, Pricing, and Specs


With a raucous 707-hp Hellcat motor, the Jeep Grand Cherokee Trackhawk is great at outrunning sports cars and expediting family road trips.




www.caranddriver.com




.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the high vis Volvos? I’d drive one. My practical dream car would be an *Atlas Execline in harlequin livery* with a red interior.


I don't know what you just wrote, izzat French-Canadien?


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't know what you just wrote, izzat French-Canadien eh?


fify


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not an option on new ones.


I've played with a few Rams & Chev trucks - it's kinda fun.
Cold air intake, chipped, exhaust & tuned - F150 pushing a bit over 500.

Like I said, unexpected for them & fun for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't know what you just wrote, izzat French-Canadien?


The highest trim level on the vw Atlas with that crazy 90's multi-colour paint scheme


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The highest trim level on the vw Atlas with that crazy 90's multi-colour paint scheme


Looks like it was made with leftovers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The highest trim level on the vw Atlas with that crazy 90's multi-colour paint scheme


When I was in High School we'd get beaters and after a trip to the salvage yard, lots of cars looked like that


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was in High School we'd get beaters and after a trip to the salvage yard, lots of cars looked like that


I thought of that also.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thought of that also.


Yeah, until it was painted one color scheme the razzing was almost unbearable even though we all did it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was in High School we'd get beaters and after a trip to the salvage yard, lots of cars looked like that


you had to pay extra for the multi-coloured privilege


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, until it was painted one color scheme the razzing was almost unbearable even though we all did it


Primer gray was a popular color.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 6, 2021)

Seafood lasagna in the oven…don’t let the name fool you, it’s delicious.

sauté some minced green onion in butter and oil, add chicken broth and clam broth, bring to a boil, poach shrimp,scallops, and krab, drain and reserve liquid

in another pot, melt butter and add flour to make a roux.Add the reserved poaching liquid and some milk, bring to a boil till thick, remove from heat and add some cream and freshly grated Parmesan cheese. That’s your sauce.

mix 3/4 cup of sauce with the poached seafood.

put some sauce in the bottom of a baking dish. Add some lasagna noodles, then top that with half the seafood mix, about a cup and a half of sauce, and more noodles. Repeat that layer, top with noodles, top those with the rest of the sauce, and the remaining Parmesan cheese.

bake till golden brown and bubbly.

yummers


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

I'd eat that.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd eat that.


Alternatively, you can make the sauce and seafood mix, and instead of making lasagna, you can roll the seafood mix in savory crepes, top with sauce and cheese, and bake till golden and bubbly. Seafood crepes are a little fancier than seafood lasagna, but they both taste amazing


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Alternatively, you can make the sauce and seafood mix, and instead of making lasagna, you can roll the seafood mix in savory crepes, top with sauce and cheese, and bake till golden and bubbly. Seafood crepes are a little fancier than seafood lasagna, but they both taste amazing


YOU can, I'm a mediocre cook at best. Most of my cooking is done on the grill.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> YOU can, I'm a mediocre cook at best. Most of my cooking is done on the grill.


Can you assemble a piece of ikea furniture?


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Can you assemble a piece of ikea furniture?


Screw the directions, you're supposed to have screws leftover.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Wonder what the bill on a rush, emergency demolition project by one of the premier companies costs, (and who pays for the job and the insurance?). Do condo owners assume any of it?
> 
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/miami-beach/article252583853.html


I watched Biden say something like the fed will pick up all the tab if he has anything to do with it. I would imagine FEMA

Bro.
Peoples belongings. Their pets. The poor pets have been in there the hole time  All of it. It’s sickening.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I watched Biden say something like the fed will pick up all the tab if he has anything to do with it. I would imagine FEMA
> 
> Bro.
> Peoples belongings. Their pets. The poor pets have been in there the hole time  All of it. It’s sickening.


They couldn't risk their lives to go get the pets unfortunately, they are goners now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

Allz i know is i’m so glad i didn’t go fishing Nov 8 2018. I was supposed to. Was fishing the day before down in the Delta for sturgeon.
I would have lost all 3 dogs.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Allz i know is i’m so glad i didn’t go fishing Nov 8 2018. I was supposed to. Was fishing the day before down in the Delta for sturgeon.
> I would have lost all 3 dogs.


The Mrs doesn't even want to go up the hill to see the destruction, she graduated from Paradise HS.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> They couldn't risk their lives to go get the pets unfortunately, they are goners now.


Would have been better for the pets if they blew the rest of it up earlier


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs doesn't even want to go up the hill to see the destruction, she graduated from Paradise HS.


Yeah dude like i had told you, me and rudy just had to go up there to weed wack my whole property. 
that sucked


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Would have been better for the pets if they blew the rest of it up earlier


I think they were more focused on hoping people survived in the wreckage.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think they were more focused on hoping people survived in the wreckage.


Oh I know bro. Wasn’t trying to make it out like i had a better plan. It’s just all bad shit like that.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah dude like i had told you, me and rudy just had to go up there to weed wack my whole property.
> that sucked


I figured the house Dad and I built was going to go also. It is by the upper end of Paradise lake. We used to sneak in there to go fishing, had to hide from the patrol boat.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> We used to sneak in there to go fishing


Caught a 5 pound cat on a 4 pound leader fishing for trout.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I figured the house Dad and I built was going to go also. It is by the upper end of Paradise lake. We used to sneak in there to go fishing, had to hide from the patrol boat.


I still haven’t been up through coutelinc to see what happened up around there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Caught a 5 pound cat on a 4 pound leader fishing for trout.


Back side or front entrance?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Caught a 5 pound cat on a 4 pound leader fishing for trout.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Back side or front entrance?


We were almost up to the top of the lake by my dad's house. The guy up the road would feed them.
Here:


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2021)

Methamphetamine in waterways may be turning trout into addicts


Brown trout can become addicted to the illegal drug methamphetamine after it passes from users into waterways, researchers revealed.




edition.cnn.com





Meth trout?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The highest trim level on the vw Atlas with that crazy 90's multi-colour paint scheme


i actually love the vw harlequin.. i was really into vw when i was younger. id buy an old vr6 jetta today if they werent all beat to hell. 

super cool to still see the harlequins in person. theres one in my area i see every once in a while. its a cool clown car that needs better rims


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

The Mrs and I have been married 40 years today. We made a deal once we had kids that whomever left first had to take them, I guess it worked.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs and I have been married 40 years today. We made a deal once we had kids that whomever left first had to take them, I guess it worked.


congrats dude. your marriage is older than me. and ive fucked up plenty of times in 32 years.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2021)

this headline is funny. how the fuck will they pay the bills and support their families!?








More police K9s forced into retirement following legalization of recreational marijuana


Following the legalization of marijuana in New Mexico, more law enforcement agencies across the state are retiring their drug-sniffing dogs.




www.kob.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> i actually love the vw harlequin.. i was really into vw when i was younger. id buy an old vr6 jetta today if they werent all beat to hell.
> 
> super cool to still see the harlequins in person. theres one in my area i see every once in a while. its a cool clown car that needs better rims


I've never seen one in person, always thought they looked cool. They brought it back for 2021 but only in the German market.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never seen one in person, always thought they looked cool. They brought it back for 2021 but only in the German market.
> 
> View attachment 4938564


its ok.. not ugly enough like an older golf lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs and I have been married 40 years today. We made a deal once we had kids that whomever left first had to take them, I guess it worked.


Happy Anniversary to you and the missus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> its ok.. not ugly enough like an older golf lol


wish they'd do it to their suvs nobody is buying cars now.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wish they'd do it to their suvs nobody is buying cars now.


Back in the USA cars are bringing a premium and they can't keep them in stock. I put off my purchasing a new one until next year because of ridiculous prices.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never seen one in person, always thought they looked cool. They brought it back for 2021 but only in the German market.
> 
> View attachment 4938564


Does the rear plate say "Marco"?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Back in the USA cars are bringing a premium and they can't keep them in stock. I put off my purchasing a new one until next year because of ridiculous prices.


Really, I assumed the SUV craze was being lead from there. Most people I know have either bought a CRV or Rav4 in the last five years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Does the rear plate say "Marco"?


Ralph Lauren


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Does the rear plate say "Marco"?


Polo


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> its ok.. not ugly enough like an older golf lol


VW FOX, ugliest 90s car!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)

ANC said:


> VW FOX, ugliest 90s car!


Have to agree with ya there..... 

That's a cool vid.....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 8, 2021)

Hope none of you'll was part of that so cal sting


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Hope none of you'll was part of that so cal sting


They said it was "cartel" members. I don't have a membership card for that.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Found a twitter feed on it with pics:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402314585101590534


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Found a twitter feed on it with pics:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402314585101590534


DOH! someone down south is gonna be pissed.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs and I have been married 40 years today. We made a deal once we had kids that whomever left first had to take them, I guess it worked.


You share your anniversary with Jimmy and Rosalynn Carter.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> They said it was "cartel" members. I don't have a membership card for that.


I know a guy that knows a guy I can plug you in..I suspect the guys over here don't get along wit those Tijuana guys..but you know a card is a card bro.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

I had company when I was picking peaches. I looked down and there was a praying mantis about a half inch long on my shirt. I convinced it to walk on my hand and let it go on a branch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2021)

As a kid I lived in the Philippines and some of those critters were HUGE!
I really like em.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a kid I lived in the Philippines and some of those critters were HUGE!
> I really like em.


Ours don't get any bigger than 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ours don't get any bigger then 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Here:


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Damn, earthquake.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, earthquake.


I felt nothing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, earthquake.


How big/far away.
Slip strike?
Any marine warnings yet?

Edit: Sorry, went into Tsunami mode. Previous abode we had to ask those questions constantly to know if we had to evac.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I felt nothing


Same


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2021)

How else am I supposed to get the gerbil out?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same


Was just a little guy. A 4.8

11 miles west southwest of Farmington CA


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

4.8 by Farmington, as far as I can find. That's quite a distance. We felt the one during the world series on base though.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How else am I supposed to get the gerbil out?


Carrot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Carrot.


Cat


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2021)

opening dialog of "Mallrats"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Carrot.


Stick


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

5.9 Smith Valley Nv and another 3.5 just happened, shake and bake in the north valley!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> 5.9 Smith Valley Nv and another 3.5 just happened, shake and bake in the north valley!


Uh oh, release of sub-terrestrial fire monsters


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2021)

^^ That was the plot of some flic I passed thru on Prime


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Markleeville, 4.2, 3.5, and some more. Some in Dardanelle 3.5, 2.6, 3.6. Wow.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

__





Latest Earthquakes







earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)

Fuck you guys! I'm laughing so hard it hurts!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Stick


What what


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Markleeville, 4.2, 3.5, and some more. Some in Dardanelle 3.5, 2.6, 3.6. Wow.


Was a 5.9 Smith Valley same time


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Was a 5.9 Smith Valley same time


They are all in the same general area.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Was a 5.9 Smith Valley same time


You feel it up there?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> You feel it up there?


I haven’t felt shit and i’ve just been kickin it in the trailer since around noon.

Good shocks? Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> You feel it up there?


I've felt 3 here with a bunch of aftershocks, so far.
I'm about 50 miles west of Markleeville.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I've felt 3 here with a bunch of aftershocks, so far.
> I'm about 50 miles west of Marklyville.


I figured you would have.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

Maybe I should just stop looking at this...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4940072
> 
> Maybe I should just stop looking at this...


holy crap


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap


We are usually a degree or two warmer here than Sac.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4940072
> 
> Maybe I should just stop looking at this...


is the "HOT!" really necessary?


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is the "HOT!" really necessary?


Looking at breaking records for the next 3 days, all time record in Sac is 114.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

I assume you're going to be hiding indoors for the next few days.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

Anything I need to do outside will be done early in the morning. I can handle a quick beer run to the local store.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2021)

What makes NASA spacesuits so expensive?


NASA's current fleet of spacesuits were built in 1974, and reportedly cost $15-$22 million. Today, that would be about $150 million.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

AC in my car needs recharged, and I think I have a bad blend door actuator.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Been thinking about getting a Forester or an Outback, the Altima is getting a little long in the tooth.


Same here...I drove em both


raratt said:


> The Mrs and I have been married 40 years today. We made a deal once we had kids that whomever left first had to take them, I guess it worked.


Congratulations!! Damned you guys married pretty young. That is a long time, and awesome!!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Carrot.


I have a friend who is a GI surgical nurse, and she said you would not believe the stuff they retrieve out of peoples butts on a daily basis....and it's always the same story. They fell on it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Congratulations!! Damned you guys married pretty young. That is a long time, and awesome!!!


Momma & I will hit 35 this year & we got started (met) a bit late.

No Regerts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

It's Shark Week!


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

[email protected] 6:45, bring on the ludicrous heat.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Dude that bought peaches this morning asked if I had some tomatoes to sell, I have a huge colander full. The store nearby wants almost $2.50 a pound for their pink things they call tomatoes. Technically mine are organic, I think $2 a pound works for me...lol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Next street (close) is having a karaoke ffs, ye gods, I never realised what a horrible song sweet Caroline could be.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> [email protected] 6:45, bring on the ludicrous heat.
> Mornin.


For a few minutes at sunrise, our low was 80.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> For a few minutes at sunrise, our low was 80.
> 
> View attachment 4940681


I just quit hanging some board in the house. The fucked up shit, closets. It’s 106 out. Gonna be 111 in a few minutes


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

108


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

I drank almost an 18pk(of coors light diet beer) between the hours of 10:30 to 1:30.
fuck you climate change! I’ll just keep drinking earlier and earlier to power through thanks to you. You can’t beat me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

It’s only 86 in san jose right now? Wtf? I want back.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

I'll send you guys some rain!


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s only 86 in san jose right now? Wtf? I want back.


Supposed to be a nice cool 93 by Thurs.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I drank almost an 18pk(of coors light diet beer) between the hours of 10:30 to 1:30.
> fuck you climate change! I’ll just keep drinking earlier and earlier to power through thanks to you. You can’t beat me.


You ever think about getting one of the portable swamp coolers? We had big ones in one of the hangars on base.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> You ever think about getting one of the portable swamp coolers? We had big ones in one of the hangars on base.


I had a big ass one. Sold it to ACE tool rental up in paradise a couple months before the fire. Was like $800. Sold it to them for 200. Was a big ass mofo.

i’m better off just waiting until shit cools down. You know, when it’s REALLY fire season around here.

i gave myself until next May to finish. It’s all good.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a big ass one. Sold it to ACE tool rental up in paradise a couple months before the fire. Was like $800. Sold it to them for 200. Was a big ass mofo.
> 
> i’m better off just waiting until shit cools down. You know, when it’s REALLY fire season around here.
> 
> i gave myself until next May to finish. It’s all good.


The ones we had were about 5X5.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 108


My neighbors weather station says the same here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

109


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 109


Is that rectal?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2021)

Probably not, but my ass would definitely be sweating!


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 109


Same.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

111


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

Tomorrow is ONLY supposed to be 109 now.
so that’s cool er


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

I know -20° sucks. But how the hell do you guys do that three digit crap


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know -20° sucks. But how the hell do you guys do that three digit crap


We hide in AC and do outside stuff EARLY.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

110, we're tryin to catch up...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know -20° sucks. But how the hell do you guys do that three digit crap


This song explains it all


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> We hide in AC and do outside stuff EARLY.


Well yeah that's at like 80° but there's still 30 more degrees!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well yeah that's at like 80° but there's still 30 more degrees!


We have to spray down the trailer every 20-30 min so it doesn’t get above 80 in here 
Fuckers got 2 AC’s too!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Well yeah that's at like 80° but there's still 30 more degrees!


It usually cools off pretty well, tonight only down to 74, but tomorrow night and Mon mid to lower 60's, then upper 50's after that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We have to spray down the trailer every 20-30 min so it doesn’t get above 80 in here
> Fuckers got 2 AC’s too!


Shit man! Never thought of that  



Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4940860



It is nice to see the "feels like temp" the same.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> It usually cools off pretty well, tonight only down to 74, but tomorrow night and Mon mid to lower 60's, then upper 50's after that.


That's nice.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4940861


Better


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Tomorrow is ONLY supposed to be 109 now.
> so that’s cool er


Scratch that. It’s back to being forecasted to be 111 again


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We have to spray down the trailer every 20-30 min so it doesn’t get above 80 in here
> Fuckers got 2 AC’s too!


I was gonna say "yeah but it's a dry heat"...but never mind....that's just fucking hot!

You need a sprinkler!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

130 in Death Valley, there is a reason it got it's name.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> You ever think about getting one of the portable swamp coolers? We had big ones in one of the hangars on base.


I love my swamp cooler though she is not portable.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my swamp cooler though she is not portable.


 Do you have central AC also? Or can't you use them together?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

Fuck ,I’m so goddamn tuned in rn !!!

Apocalypse now , just came off the bench .

edit : best line in the entire fucking movie

“He was one of those guys that had that weird light around him. You just knew he wasn't going to get so much as a scratch here.”


----------



## shattascam (Jul 11, 2021)

All the harm in the world is ironically caused by those who believe they are doing good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do you have central AC also? Or can't you use them together?


Good morning  Yes I have AC and I can use them together. Electricity in Los Angeles is ridiculously expensive so I don't use it often. Best of all about the time I'm ready to turn the AC on they shut our power off 






PS If you buy solar cells and don't completely separate from the grid they shut off YOUR solar when they turn off the electricity so you can't even use the electricity you are generating LOL


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

83 @ 0800.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> 83 @ 0800.


78 here


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> 78 here


I think that might be the high here today


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think that might be the high here today


Enjoy it, already up to 84, predicted 107 but it will be hotter. Yesterday predicted was 105 and got to 112-3


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know -20° sucks. But how the hell do you guys do that three digit crap


Its a dry heat here in socal


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Its a dry heat here in socal


Ovens are dry too......puts a nice crisp on the skin......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

I wonder how long it will be before they can control the weather? Cloud seeding, etc., It's already happening, sort of. 









Here's how we'll control the weather in 100 years


With the threat of rising global temperatures and severe droughts, scientists are racing to develop technologies that could change the weather.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ovens are dry too......puts a nice crisp on the skin......


I had some old lady say "It must be so cool riding that motorcycle in this heat." I asked her if she ever blew a hair dryer into her face, because that is what it felt like. Either that or a blast furnace.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Its a dry heat here in socal


Fuck socal.

















I was born down there so i can say that with authority. 















Fuck the Dodgers too













Played as a Dodger for 5 yrs summer league down there. Met shit loads of players, like shitloads. Autographs on the old 76 station things. So i can say they suck with authority also


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my swamp cooler though she is not portable.


Do you rock the swamp cooler for only certain hrs of the day? AC the rest?
Do you open some windows while the swamp cooler thing is on?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

Same thing again today. Almost an 18pk before i called it quits.
This time though. Ran out of coors light so i drank the rest of the budweisers and the pale ales i had in there.
can’t believe I drank budweiser for most of my life. Yuck. That first hit from a can is like a concentrated dose of iron to the mouth.

finally ran out of rock. Should only need a few more 12’ers but mostly just need some 8’ers now. Easy peasy


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Same thing again today. Almost an 18pk before i called it quits.
> This time though. Ran out of coors light so i drank the rest of the budweisers and the pale ales i had in there.
> can’t believe I drank budweiser for most of my life. Yuck. That first hit from a can is like a concentrated dose of iron to the mouth.
> 
> finally ran out of rock. Should only need a few more 12’ers but mostly just need some 8’ers now. Easy peasy


When is tape and texture happening?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> When is tape and texture happening?


2 weeks.

Everything is in 2 weeks lol. No really, i’ll be ready for the tapers in 2 weeks tops. Got allot of shit going on. Busy doing other shit this next week. Shit like that.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 2 weeks.
> 
> Everything is in 2 weeks lol. No really, i’ll be ready for the tapers in 2 weeks tops. Got allot of shit going on. Busy doing other shit this next week. Shit like that.


You get your daughter's room done?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

@raratt salmon opener on the feather this week. Ain’t gonna catch shit except a buzz and a tan. Wasn’t even going to get a license this year but what the hell.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> You get your daughter's room done?


The veg room 100% the bloom room needs a little more work. That’s some of the other shit i need to do this week


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2021)

Yeah Baby! Still 1.5 hrs to max


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you rock the swamp cooler for only certain hrs of the day? AC the rest?
> Do you open some windows while the swamp cooler thing is on?


I run the swamp cooler, with an open window for ventilation, depending on where I want to draw the air. Somewhere after 114 the swamp cooler can no longer keep up. If it's daytime I add a large fan. If it's evening and not cooling off, or they are shelling me, only then do I turn on the A/C.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah Baby! Still 1.5 hrs to max
> 
> View attachment 4941395


I stopped counting sometime before noon at 117.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah Baby! Still 1.5 hrs to max
> 
> View attachment 4941395


ONLY 100 here at the moment.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> ONLY 100 here at the moment.


104
Only supposed to be 108. The weather man changed their mind again thank god.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

Well shit. Since it’s not going to be 111 again today, maybe i’ll just get back to work?











yeah fuckin rite


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2021)

It's pretty much topped out, could go up a degree maybe


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's pretty much topped out, could go up a degree maybe
> View attachment 4941454


Tomorrow does not look brighter.

Use plenty of sunscreen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Tomorrow does not look brighter.
> 
> Use plenty of sunscreen.


With zinc and reapply after a while. Good luck !


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 104


Same here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Same here.


108


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2021)

Did anyone else register to win a trip to space today ?
I bought 2000 tickets . Good luck if you did . 



​
​


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 108


116

I can’t brag about much, but neener


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Peach tree bought me a "new" printer. Tired of having to feed paper into the old one. This one has a wireless connection so I can print from my laptop also.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did anyone else register to win a trip to space today ?
> I bought 2000 tickets . Good luck if you did .
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean actual space above the Karmán line set at 100 km above sea level? Branson’s dirty little secret is that the Spaceships top out at 50 miles/80 kilometers. So I’m willing to argue close but no cigar.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you mean actual space above the Karmán line set at 100 km above sea level? Branson’s dirty little secret is that the Spaceships top out at 50 miles/80 kilometers. So I’m willing to argue close but no cigar.


Yeah, I don’t know all the details .It’s good enough for me for now. Until I can get something better. I like his rocket ship better then Bezo’s ugly rocket ship .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2021)

did get a degree higher, topped at 115


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2021)

I've got nothing against what Branson is doing, but it's silly comparing his venture to Bezos' and Musk's. Branson has improved the "TomorrowLand" ride. His intent is a fancy amusement park ride for folks. Bezos and Musk intend to build a real Tomorrowland (disney land ref)


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've got nothing against what Branson is doing, but it's silly comparing his venture to Bezos' and Musk's. Branson has improved the "TomorrowLand" ride. His intent is a fancy amusement park ride for folks. Bezos and Musk intend to build a real Tomorrowland (disney land ref)


With competition the market will be a driving factor for future expansion.

It may be there is +$$$+ in it for both for a while. 

Betamax had a shot once upon a time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've got nothing against what Branson is doing, but it's silly comparing his venture to Bezos' and Musk's. Branson has improved the "TomorrowLand" ride. His intent is a fancy amusement park ride for folks. Bezos and Musk intend to build a real Tomorrowland (disney land ref)


The folding idea does not scale to orbital speed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Peach tree bought me a "new" printer. Tired of having to feed paper into the old one. This one has a wireless connection so I can print from my laptop also.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

It's been raining all day and is actually chilly here. I closed all the windows, and I baked some chicken and potatoes in the oven to warm the place up  And put an extra blanket on the bed. WTF. Supposed to rain for days too. Headed down to check the basement now, before bed. 

Super bizarre weather!


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone recommend a place they've successfully sold grow gear besides buddies or word of mouth? Trying to sell a bunch of lights timers etc since i'm growing outdoors and need money too bad, can always buy better stuff again if I wanna grow again.

Ebay shipping too expensive (as much as the shit itself) and for some bizarre reason craigslist rejects every post I make.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Anyone recommend a place they've successfully sold grow gear besides buddies or word of mouth? Trying to sell a bunch of lights timers etc since i'm growing outdoors and need money too bad, can always buy better stuff again if I wanna grow again.
> 
> Ebay shipping too expensive (as much as the shit itself) and for some bizarre reason craigslist rejects every post I make.


Make a new email and try CL again, they might have your old one blocked, and/or Facebook marketplace.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Make a new email and try CL again, they might have your old one blocked, and/or Facebook marketplace.


that did the trick 

hopefully someone snags it. it's the mars hydro ts-600, 2 timers, extension cord, LED shop light, seedling grow light and a bunch of clip-on fixtures with twisty CFLs and LED floods. it's a steal, at $150. lowballed it really, in hopes all the shit will go quick

if i ever grow again i'll just buy and use the mars hydro big brother anyway


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

I can handle this, I think I can set my return air fan to run from 11P to 9A now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Time to start washing dogs. Let's see what the dogs think.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Time to start washing dogs. Let's see what the dogs think.


I threw my back out Thursday, so Paulie dodged his scheduled Saturday water torture. He is a bit whiffy and a lot happy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4941592
> [/QUOappointment.
> Don't pretend you didn't want to. In fact, I'm surprised you didn't
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I threw my back out Thursday, so Paulie dodged his scheduled Saturday water torture. He is a bit whiffy and a lot happy.


As hot as it is I bet he missed it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Time to start washing dogs. Let's see what the dogs think.


Where does the line form? I'll bring one & if the water's cool I might volunteer as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where does the line form? I'll bring one & if the water's cool I might volunteer as well.


@curious2garden I’d make him wear a muzzle


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden I’d make I’m wear a muzzle


And the dog too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And the dog too


That‘s cruel. What did the dog do?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And the dog too


typo or Freudian slip… I meant him not I’m.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That‘s cruel. What did the dog do?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden I’d make him wear a muzzle


If he didn't bend over the chances of me getting it on him would be slim.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If he didn't bend over the chances of me getting it on him would be slim.


turkey jerky they love that shit.


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> turkey jerky they love that shit.


Big Game requires selective bait.

Premium moose meat box set: sausage, tushonka stew, dried moose meat


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If he didn't bend over the chances of me getting it on him would be slim.


NOPE! Not gonna go there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Big Game requires selective bait.
> 
> Premium moose meat box set: sausage, tushonka stew, dried moose meat
> View attachment 4942345


Dessert is conspicuously absent


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Big Game requires selective bait.
> 
> Premium moose meat box set: sausage, tushonka stew, dried moose meat
> View attachment 4942345


A friend said the knuckles are tasty...


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> A friend said the knuckles are tasty...


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Sex with a large woman is like riding a moped. It's fun at the time but you don't brag to your buddies about it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2021)

went fishing tonight.. didn't catch anything ..


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> went fishing tonight.. didn't catch anything ..
> View attachment 4942395


Doesn't matter, you were at a beautiful place.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Doesn't matter, you were at a beautiful place.


indeed, not a bad way to spend a half hour or so


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Big Game requires selective bait.
> 
> Premium moose meat box set: sausage, tushonka stew, dried moose meat
> View attachment 4942345


my boss at work got a small moose over the winter.. brought some in to work.. my first moose meat.. thought it was delish, very tender and nice taste


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

my god i'm such a loser and a fucked up individual


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> NOPE! Not gonna go there.


That's what I was thinking, I'm bigger than that.

"That's what She. . ."


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> my god i'm such a loser and a fucked up individual










But how many dix can fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> But how many dix can fit in your mouth at one time?


dix your size? about two fiddy


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sex with a large woman is like riding a moped. It's fun at the time but you don't *brag to your buddies* about it.


I think you can if you call it scooter @Roger A. Shrubber?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> my god i'm such a loser and a fucked up individual


Still haven't gotten laid, huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Still haven't gotten laid, huh?


Watch it, I hear he's deadly with a roofing rake.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Still haven't gotten laid, huh?


6 inches isn't enough as it turns out, as if my face and being 5'6" weren't bad enough already


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sex with a large woman is like riding a moped. It's fun at the time but you don't brag to your buddies about it.


Does 1 negate the other? 




SH420


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Watch it, I hear he's deadly with a roofing rake.


I don't take it personally, there's nothing anyone can say I haven't heard nor would I give anyone the pleasure of getting in my feelings, there's this thing called offline where people are also mean and little girls also say your dick is small and put an L on their pasty foreheads while riding around in shiny SUVs


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> 6 inches isn't enough as it turns out, as if my face and being 5'6" weren't bad enough already


the face and height didn't stop her from seeing the 6 inches, ya got that far


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> I don't take it personally, there's nothing anyone can say I haven't heard *nor would I give anyone the pleasure of getting in my feelings*


Possibly that's why you're having female problems. We sort of like the entire feeling sharing thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think you can if you call it scooter @Roger A. Shrubber?


my "moped"....is made in Italy, cost 3000 dollars, cruises at 55, has plenty of throttle to get to 65...and looks sexy as hell...
my girlfriend weighs 35 pounds more than i do...and she's sexy as hell too....my friends ask if they can ride my scooter, they know better than to ask anything more.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> the face and height didn't stop her from seeing the 6 inches, ya got that far


only one girl has seen my dick and it was over 4 yrs ago holmes, as such, I've descended to full on loserdom


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> I don't take it personally, there's nothing anyone can say* I haven't heard nor would I give anyone the pleasure of getting in my feelings*, there's this thing called offline where people are mean and little girls also say your dick is small and put an L on their pasty foreheads while riding around in shiny SUVs


Would you let them in your butt? Asking for a friend. 

SH420


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Possibly that's why you're having female problems. We sort of like the entire feeling sharing thing.


with a big dick , they tend to share more feelings


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> only one girl has seen my dick and it was over 4 yrs ago holmes, as such, I've descended to full on loserdom


so then whats this 6 inch persecution thing ya got going?

edit: what's the "L" thing on pasty foreheads about? thats a new one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> 6 inches isn't enough as it turns out, as if my face and being 5'6" weren't bad enough already


i gotta tell you man, i've made quite a few women very happy over the years, and 6 inches is all i got to work with. they all seemed very sincere, and a lot of them came back for more....i dunno what you're doin wrong


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Would you let them in your butt? Asking for a friend.
> 
> SH420


Your gay fantasies are leaking


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> with a big dick , they tend to share more feelings


We won't even wanna see a schlong if it's attached to an ambulatory asshole.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Your gay fantasies are leaking


How'd you know I was the friend? Damn you're good. Mmmm, leaking on your face that is. Tea bag?

SH420


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> so then whats this 6 inch persecution thing ya got going?
> 
> edit: what's the "L" thing on pasty foreheads about? thats a new one


a lot of times I'll be driving and pass a couple of pretty lil bombshell 19 yr olds or whatever in their SUV and they'll put up their loser sign bc I'm ugly


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> 6 inches isn't enough as it turns out, as if my face and being 5'6" weren't bad enough already


Perhaps you should start here





__





Rate your Penis


Send me a pic, and I will heterosexually rate your penis and post the results here. Simple as that.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> How'd you know I was the friend? Damn you're good. Mmmm, leaking on your face that is. Tea bag?
> 
> SH420


You'd get these hands


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We won't even wanna see a schlong if it's attached to an ambulatory asshole.


My college experience begs to differ


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> a lot of times I'll be driving and pass a couple of pretty lil bombshell 19 yr olds or whatever in their SUV and they'll put up their loser sign bc I'm ugly


wear your covid mask as a test; maybe you are leering


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta tell you man, i've made quite a few women very happy over the years, and 6 inches is all i got to work with. they all seemed very sincere, and a lot of them came back for more....i dunno what you're doin wrong


h
probably it's the face then


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> wear your covid mask as a test; maybe you are leering


nah I'm just fuck ugly fam


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> My college experience begs to differ


If college worked go back.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2021)

don't pull an Elliot Roger, he died a virgin


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> nah I'm just fuck ugly fam


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2021)

women are out there, and i've seen some pretty decent looking ones with some fugly fuckers....you gotta talk some shit, make em laugh, be charming....a lot of them are shallow and won't see past the exterior...but some of them have eyes to see...and things they might let you touch...the first thing they see is your appearance, but then you have to make them not give a shit, because you are just so damn witty, and your smile is so nice....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> nah I'm just fuck ugly fam


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 12, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> went fishing tonight.. didn't catch anything ..
> View attachment 4942395


Miss ya buddy! I hope you fared well through the pandemic. Swing by toke n talk more often! You’re one of the real ones!

Seriously, good to see you. I hope you are doing well, my friend.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 12, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden View attachment 4932478View attachment 4932479View attachment 4932480View attachment 4932481


Soap and water dude......for this type a shit I use those bandage "stretchy" rolls...soap and water......better than anything.......I think......been cut up plenty!


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2021)

think you need a therapist, I mean it is clear you have things you need to say and get off your chest.

There is no shame in this, I have dealt with depression in many forms.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth is Scooby really dead? I would much prefer if Phil decided to just leave in glorious style by faking his own death.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth is Scooby really dead? I would much prefer if Phil decided to just leave in glorious style by faking his own death.


Yeah, unfortunately - I spoke to one of his business partners & he confirmed it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth is Scooby really dead? I would much prefer if Phil decided to just leave in glorious style by faking his own death.


I was just thinking about him. My kids are over wintering in Costa Rica this year and Scooby came immediately to mind.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was just thinking about him. My kids are over wintering in Costa Rica this year and Scooby came immediately to mind.


While we were visiting, one night after dinner I gave him a CG MCPO challenge coin. He was really tickled.
The real bummer is we hit it off right away & I could tell he was "Best" friend material.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> While we were visiting, one night after dinner I gave him a CG MCPO challenge coin. He was really tickled.
> The real bummer is we hit it off right away & I could tell he was "Best" friend material.


It's nice you got to visit him, good memories, until you meet again.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 13, 2021)

StonedFarmer said:


> The racoons were a bit out of my projectile range.
> 
> It was not even close tbh. But theae cars got wrecked in my vomit. Sadly it may happen again because I have 6 more o.e left.
> 
> ...


Holy shit......bwahahaaha


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wish my dick smelled like napalm, would smell like victory


I'm so glad I don't have a dick... just choosing between the possible odor of burnt wood or napalm , I'm pretty sure that I'd be transgendered....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2021)

If you're not in the contruction biz, you may not have heard of this company as you don't see their stuff in the box stores. I ordered from them 30 years ago and they still send me emails. Very handy, well-made products and reasonable pricing.








All Products - Ellis Manufacturing Co.


A list of all Ellis Manufacturing Co. products. Screw Jacks, Jack Posts, Steel Shores, Column Clamps, Shore Clamps, Shore Tops, Turnbuckles, Bridge Jacks, Spanalls, Guardrails.




ellismanufacturing.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2021)

@neosapien have you asked the new ‘girl’ for nudes yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @neosapien have you asked the new ‘girl’ for nudes yet?


She's gonna regret that name.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gonna regret that name.


Yep, fairly soon she won't be a newbie


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gonna regret that name.


I'm a big boobie supporter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm a big boobie supporter.


We shall call you Bra


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We shall call you Bra


You beat me to it lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We shall call you Bra, brah


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We shall call you Bra


Island speak.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gonna regret that name.


What she’s gonna regret is wandering into toke n talk…..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You beat me to it lol


and me


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gonna regret that name.


Bra or sock, too soon to tell. It's that time of year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bra or sock, too soon to tell. It's that time of year.


I'd like to see Abe play transgender


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> If you're not in the contruction biz, you may not have heard of this company as you don't see their stuff in the box stores. I ordered from them 30 years ago and they still send me emails. Very handy, well-made products and reasonable pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Barn, I NEED a couple sets of these:








Scissor Column Forming Clamps


Ellis MFG Scissor Clamps provide a fast, accurate and affordable way to build concrete column forms. Available in 38, 48, and 60. Custom sizes available.




ellismanufacturing.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What she’s gonna regret is wandering into toke n talk…..


No Regerts


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

The drip hose I had under my green beans wasn't putting out enough water so I grabbed some 1/4 inch hose and started drilling. An 1/8 inch bit making holes about 3" apart works great. The first bit I used was a little large and let out too much water at the feed end of it. I have another 6' to make.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Holy shit......bwahahaaha


Sup girl?! You missed the Legend of Stoned Farmer. Dude was a legend. I think that's what you call drug addicts these days?? I'm Neo. I'm a Virgo. I like long walks on the beach, drinks with umbrellas in them and examining nudes of members claiming to be females. Tell us more about yourself….


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2021)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-monster-plant-is-flowering-in-july-help.1057447/page-7#post-16424908

This thread has potential. At least the last 2 pages.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-monster-plant-is-flowering-in-july-help.1057447/page-7#post-16424908
> 
> This thread has potential. At least the last 2 pages.


You gotta start from the beginning. Ultimate all around help thread.....


Have you seen?





Guide: How to spell words


Step 1: Recognize that you don't know how to spell a word Step 2a: Use your computer or phone and actually look at the spell check Step 2b: If this fails, use Google Congrats! You can now spell words! Grammar guide coming out shortly.



www.rollitup.org





I have high hopes for it...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Sup girl?! You missed the Legend of Stoned Farmer. Dude was a legend. I think that's what you call drug addicts these days?? I'm Neo. I'm a Virgo. I like long walks on the beach, drinks with umbrellas in them and examining nudes of members claiming to be females. Tell us more about yourself….


i tried to help him allot. Shitloads of Pm’s preaching to the guy. I knew where he was headed . 
I’m a Libra. Very single, born in Orange county(CA)



47 not just looking for a one night stand.









back off Neo!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You gotta start from the beginning. Ultimate all around help thread.....
> 
> 
> Have you seen?
> ...


me too, i popped in and started laughing....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)

You guys,
Go easy on her. You are usually so mean to newbies, it’s not cool!

did I mention I grow copious amounts of bud? I hate bragging about that shit it’s more of a complaint.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys,
> Go easy on her. You are usually so mean to newbies, it’s not cool!
> 
> did I mention I grow copious amounts of bud? I hate bragging about that shit it’s more of a complaint.


awe man do i have too......shucks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-monster-plant-is-flowering-in-july-help.1057447/page-7#post-16424908
> 
> This thread has potential. At least the last 2 pages.


Incel manifesto.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Incel manifesto.


I'm not above admitting that I had to Google "Incel". And now am embarrassed I didn't know there was an actual word for it Iol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I'm not above admitting that I had to Google "Incel". And now am embarrassed I didn't know there was an actual word for it Iol.


Google their charter member, Elliot Rodger. Whew


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2021)

Also to point out, between the time I posted in that thread and posted that thread here, the OP deleted a couple of the more juicy posts. One was a tldr; he wrote with a selfie with the word looozer painted across it.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Google their charter member, Elliot Rodger. Whew


Oh wow. That's a deep rabbit hole.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Also to point out, between the time I posted in that thread and posted that thread here, the OP deleted a couple of the more juicy posts. One was a tldr; he wrote with a selfie with the word looozer painted across it.


A bunch gets edited


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Google their charter member, Elliot Rodger. Whew


I stopped reading when he invoked Elliot Rodger and Timothy McVeigh. This dude should be on a watch list, he's dangerous IMO. 



neosapien said:


> I'm not above admitting that I had to Google "Incel". And now am embarrassed I didn't know there was an actual word for it Iol.


I first heard about it when one of them drove a rental van onto a side walk and killed ten people here. This was his post on fb moments before the killings


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I stopped reading when he invoked Elliot Rodger and Timothy McVeigh. This dude should be on a watch list, he's dangerous IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was a somewhat local incident, the family of one victim was local. The whole thing was an utter failure, they published his manifesto and this little shit was a pimple that should have been popped when he was 12 yrs old. The fact that he has admirers still is mind boggling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, that was a somewhat local incident, the family of one victim was local. The whole thing was an utter failure, they published his manifesto and this little shit was a pimple that should have been popped when he was 12 yrs old. The fact that he has admirers still is mind boggling


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2021)

neosapien said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-monster-plant-is-flowering-in-july-help.1057447/page-7#post-16424908
> 
> This thread has potential. At least the last 2 pages.



At first glance it appears to be a sock fest.

Could it be a coincidence?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> At first glance it appears to be a sock fest.
> 
> Could it be a coincidence?
> 
> ...


I don't think so and I think there are a couple more in the wings.


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think so and I think there are a couple more in the wings.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2021)

Freezing my nuts off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I'm not above admitting that I had to Google "Incel". And now am embarrassed I didn't know there was an actual word for it Iol.


it's become one of my favorite insults...but the redneck assholes im insulting round here usually don't get it...and they're probably more likely to be date rapist than incels...damn, if i was a woman around here, i think i'd move to a much deeper part of the gene pool


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2021)

It makes you wonder if prostitution were legal and accessible… would the world be a more peaceful place?


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> a more piece full place


fify.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4943590
> Freezing my nuts off.


Do you know what type of tree that is, touching the fence? It looks like it produces edibles (fruit or nuts).


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I love brandy...his good karma paid off.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gonna regret that name.


NEVER!!!!!!![shakes fist in the air]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TIHI/comments/okptvn


----------



## Churchlady (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's become one of my favorite insults...but the redneck assholes im insulting round here usually don't get it...and they're probably more likely to be date rapist than incels...damn, if i was a woman around here, i think i'd move to a much deeper part of the gene pool


Huh.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> i tried to help him allot. Shitloads of Pm’s preaching to the guy. I knew where he was headed .
> I’m a Libra. Very single, born in Orange county(CA)
> 
> 
> ...


 Assuming Im the lady you welcome.....yes, I am really a girl. I love long walks near nuclear test sites, evenings out swimming in unidentified run off and if it's a really nice date, I'm prone to putting out in grandma's basement. Don't mind the smell, I'm still getting her social security...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Assuming Im the lady you welcome.....yes, I am really a girl. I love long walks near nuclear test sites, evenings out swimming in unidentified run off and if it's a really nice date, I'm prone to putting out in grandma's basement. Don't mind the smell, I'm still getting her social security...


Do you like potluck luncheons in the potter's cemetery


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you like potluck luncheons in the potter's cemetery


only in late august


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> only in late august


Ah yes, that ripe aroma like fine French cheese


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ah yes, that ripe aroma like fine French cheese


Leaky, oozy, putrified, 
Extra fine french cheese


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Leaky, oozy, putrified,
> Extra fine french cheese


Camembert and brie; elderly aunties love it with tea crackers


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Camembert and brie; elderly aunties love it with tea crackers


You bringing auntie to potter's field to enjoy the cheese or to join the cheese? I gotta know what to wear. Heels vs rubber boots. I don't see myself making a lasting impression anyway.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Assuming Im the lady you welcome.....yes, I am really a girl. I love long walks near nuclear test sites, evenings out swimming in unidentified run off and if it's a really nice date, I'm prone to putting out in grandma's basement. Don't mind the smell, I'm still getting her social security...


NJ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

Nah, the aunties never leave their house, especially without the cats.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> NJ?


NY....


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jul 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4944216


Purrrrrrfect


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> NY....


Was going to say, I know a really nice guy in NJ......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

i hate drama, and women are at least 50% drama... but i have to admit they're usually moved to it by men.
My GF just ORDERED her best friend to come stay at her house because her habitually drug abusing boyfriend finally descended into violence and beat her up. fortunately they live 3.5 hours away, so it's not like this guy can just cruise over multiple times a day. i don't understand people like that at all, the one person in the whole world who might really give a shit about you, and you beat them up because....i don't fucking know why, and im afraid if i ever did, i'd have to shoot myself in the head. i just hope i don't end up having to shoot this motherfucker in the head, it makes quite a mess, and playing Winston Wolf isn't as fun as it seems in pulp fiction.
And she has to be convinced that this fucker isn't going to change, once they've descended that far into the shit, you might as well cut them out of your life, they're just a ball of bad shit waiting to happen, and they won't change...they never do...one in a thousand may be able to get their shit together, but most of them have to burn all their bridges, unravel all their security blankets, destroy every relationship of any kind that they've ever had, before they'll even think about changing, then they might change temporarily, but they always backslide, and it's right back to the previous depths...
thanks for letting me vent, she's a nice girl, and i've developed more empathy over the years than i'll ever admit to in person. maybe i'll go for a 3.5 hour drive...with a stop at the ammo store...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate drama, and women are at least 50% drama... but i have to admit they're usually moved to it by men.
> My GF just ORDERED her best friend to come stay at her house because her habitually drug abusing boyfriend finally descended into violence and beat her up. fortunately they live 3.5 hours away, so it's not like this guy can just cruise over multiple times a day. i don't understand people like that at all, the one person in the whole world who might really give a shit about you, and you beat them up because....i don't fucking know why, and im afraid if i ever did, i'd have to shoot myself in the head. i just hope i don't end up having to shoot this motherfucker in the head, it makes quite a mess, and playing Winston Wolf isn't as fun as it seems in pulp fiction.
> And she has to be convinced that this fucker isn't going to change, once they've descended that far into the shit, you might as well cut them out of your life, they're just a ball of bad shit waiting to happen, and they won't change...they never do...one in a thousand may be able to get their shit together, but most of them have to burn all their bridges, unravel all their security blankets, destroy every relationship of any kind that they've ever had, before they'll even think about changing, then they might change temporarily, but they always backslide, and it's right back to the previous depths...
> thanks for letting me vent, she's a nice girl, and i've developed more empathy over the years than i'll ever admit to in person. maybe i'll go for a 3.5 hour drive...with a stop at the ammo store...


you can always treat the guy to some Texas justice?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you can always treat the guy to some Texas justice?


i thought you wrote Texas toast


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate drama, and women are at least 50% drama... but i have to admit they're usually moved to it by men.
> My GF just ORDERED her best friend to come stay at her house because her habitually drug abusing boyfriend finally descended into violence and beat her up. fortunately they live 3.5 hours away, so it's not like this guy can just cruise over multiple times a day. i don't understand people like that at all, the one person in the whole world who might really give a shit about you, and you beat them up because....i don't fucking know why, and im afraid if i ever did, i'd have to shoot myself in the head. i just hope i don't end up having to shoot this motherfucker in the head, it makes quite a mess, and playing Winston Wolf isn't as fun as it seems in pulp fiction.
> And she has to be convinced that this fucker isn't going to change, once they've descended that far into the shit, you might as well cut them out of your life, they're just a ball of bad shit waiting to happen, and they won't change...they never do...one in a thousand may be able to get their shit together, but most of them have to burn all their bridges, unravel all their security blankets, destroy every relationship of any kind that they've ever had, before they'll even think about changing, then they might change temporarily, but they always backslide, and it's right back to the previous depths...
> thanks for letting me vent, she's a nice girl, and i've developed more empathy over the years than i'll ever admit to in person. maybe i'll go for a 3.5 hour drive...with a stop at the ammo store...


Neither one of them is worth a life sentence. Just my 2c.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> i thought you wrote Texas toast


Fixes everything


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fixes everything


actually it does...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

lets just say...it involves one of these.....and a potato sack...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> women are at least 50% drama


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate drama, and women are at least 50% drama... but i have to admit they're usually moved to it by men.
> My GF just ORDERED her best friend to come stay at her house because her habitually drug abusing boyfriend finally descended into violence and beat her up. fortunately they live 3.5 hours away, so it's not like this guy can just cruise over multiple times a day. i don't understand people like that at all, the one person in the whole world who might really give a shit about you, and you beat them up because....i don't fucking know why, and im afraid if i ever did, i'd have to shoot myself in the head. i just hope i don't end up having to shoot this motherfucker in the head, it makes quite a mess, and playing Winston Wolf isn't as fun as it seems in pulp fiction.
> And she has to be convinced that this fucker isn't going to change, once they've descended that far into the shit, you might as well cut them out of your life, they're just a ball of bad shit waiting to happen, and they won't change...they never do...one in a thousand may be able to get their shit together, but most of them have to burn all their bridges, unravel all their security blankets, destroy every relationship of any kind that they've ever had, before they'll even think about changing, then they might change temporarily, but they always backslide, and it's right back to the previous depths...
> *thanks for letting me vent, she's a nice girl, and i've developed more empathy over the years than i'll ever admit to in person. maybe i'll go for a 3.5 hour drive...with a stop at the ammo store...*


Speaking of drama


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>





curious2garden said:


> Speaking of drama


hey calm down!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> i thought you wrote Texas toast


Dude is Texas toast, after the Texas justice


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> hey calm down!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I'm gonna be singing that all day


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna be singing that all day


I thought this was the cutest rendition


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dude is Texas toast, after the Texas justice


pretty much, once it's served


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought this was the cutest rendition


Wow she's got a lot of great covers. 

This one is so bad it's good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate drama, and women are at least 50% drama... but i have to admit they're usually moved to it by men.
> My GF just ORDERED her best friend to come stay at her house because her habitually drug abusing boyfriend finally descended into violence and beat her up. fortunately they live 3.5 hours away, so it's not like this guy can just cruise over multiple times a day. i don't understand people like that at all, the one person in the whole world who might really give a shit about you, and you beat them up because....i don't fucking know why, and im afraid if i ever did, i'd have to shoot myself in the head. i just hope i don't end up having to shoot this motherfucker in the head, it makes quite a mess, and playing Winston Wolf isn't as fun as it seems in pulp fiction.
> And she has to be convinced that this fucker isn't going to change, once they've descended that far into the shit, you might as well cut them out of your life, they're just a ball of bad shit waiting to happen, and they won't change...they never do...one in a thousand may be able to get their shit together, but most of them have to burn all their bridges, unravel all their security blankets, destroy every relationship of any kind that they've ever had, before they'll even think about changing, then they might change temporarily, but they always backslide, and it's right back to the previous depths...
> thanks for letting me vent, she's a nice girl, and i've developed more empathy over the years than i'll ever admit to in person. maybe i'll go for a 3.5 hour drive...with a stop at the ammo store...


em·pa·thy
/ˈempəTHē/

noun

1. the ability to understand and share the feelings of another.
Is it selective?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

to the casual observer this thread is fucking weird.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> to the casual observer this thread is fucking weird.


To the regular users of the site it is simply ordinary.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> to the casual observer this thread is fucking weird.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> To the regular users of the site it is simply ordinary.


I got lost on Texas toast/justice


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got lost on Texas toast/justice


how'd you get lost with that.....?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> how'd you get lost with that.....?


took a wrong turn at Albuquerque


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> took a wrong turn at Albuquerque


and i thought it was cucamonga.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i thought it was cucamonga.....


I was hoping for taco's in there somewhere.

I'm hungry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was hoping for taco's in there somewhere.
> 
> I'm hungry.


i just finished lunch.......chicken fagita with guacamole....and a sweet tea.....wife picked it up for me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

watch your emails, they're at it again...









Facebook disrupts Iranian hackers who targeted US military personnel and defense contractors


Facebook said Thursday it has disrupted a group of Iranian hackers who created fake social media profiles and sent targeted, malicious links to victims in an attempt to spy on Western defense contractors and military personnel. The campaign has apparent links to the Iranian government.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i thought it was cucamonga.....


thats about a 900 mi overshoot


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> thats about a 900 mi overshoot


 when you get lost, you get lost...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn now I want tacos.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna be singing that all day


i did say that they were moved to it by men...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i did say that they were moved to it by men...


 

lol I was just being dramatic.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Assuming Im the lady you welcome.....yes, I am really a girl. I love long walks near nuclear test sites, evenings out swimming in unidentified run off and if it's a really nice date, I'm prone to putting out in grandma's basement. Don't mind the smell, I'm still getting her social security...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> em·pa·thy
> /ˈempəTHē/
> 
> noun
> ...


not that i've noticed...maybe i don't feel a lot of empathy for this guy...but i've never been one to beat up women or men just to make myself feel better, and it's kind of hard to "feel" something that alien to me


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not that i've noticed...maybe i don't feel a lot of empathy for this guy...but i've never been one to beat up women or men just to make myself feel better, and it's kind of hard to "feel" something that alien to me


I just can’t beat up on people here either bro. Empathy,
I tried that with stonedfarmer. It really does sadden me he OD’d and dead. I seen it coming. I actually care way too much about other people. Sort of a bad thing. I got too much shit to worry about in my own life but i always seem to take on other peoples shit.





And then I get shit on. Imagine that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

oh just tell the asshat...you got two choices...one you leave the state entirely and don't even think of making contact with that woman ever again, in fact i don't even wanna hear your back in this state again....or your gonna face Texas justice.......you pick


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I just can’t beat up on people here either bro. Empathy,
> I tried that with stonedfarmer. It really does sadden me he OD’d and dead. I seen it coming. I actually care way too much about other people. Sort of a bad thing. I got too much shit to worry about in my own life but i always seem to take on other peoples shit.
> 
> 
> ...


you got to take that chance though, I know what i have to do to be able to look at myself in the mirror and not wince. you wash the shit off and keep going, knowing you'll try to help the next person too, because that's what you have to do to be alive


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh just tell the asshat...you got two choices...one you leave the state entirely and don't even think of making contact with that woman ever again, in fact i don't even wanna hear your back in this state again....or your gonna face Texas justice.......you pick


i don't think he's allowed to leave south carolina...of course that doesn't stop a lot of people. i'm not expecting a lot of trouble from this guy, i'm more concerned that she'll go back to him if he gets a chance to talk shit to her, and that will make my girlfriend very sad, they've been friends for a long long time.
but she at least had the sense to get the hell away from him. i'm just waiting to see if he does come to town.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think he's allowed to leave south carolina...of course that doesn't stop a lot of people. i'm not expecting a lot of trouble from this guy, i'm more concerned that she'll go back to him if he gets a chance to talk shit to her, and that will make my girlfriend very sad, they've been friends for a long long time.
> but she at least had the sense to get the hell away from him. i'm just waiting to see if he does come to town.


some people are like that my friend....i have a step daughter that's the same way, her boo is a POS and has been on that road like yours....well one day me and couple friends were at the house...earlier that day we went out to help another person we knew that had a snake infestation.....they were just king snake, but he wanted them removed and relocated....so we went hunting.....got 4 of them about 6ft long and we had them in a box.....now this POS boo doesn't know a snake from the ground...and they come over...we are sitting on the back of the truck have a few beers and some space tomatoes...he comes over asks what's in the box....my first words were Texas Justice...his eyes got big.....i reach my hand in the box and pull one house..."so i have a question, you like snakes...." i can see him scared...."he says no i don't" "i said well if i keep hearing what i'm hearing, i'm gonna come for you and put one of these "i showed him the snake" and put it in your lap"...if you live you live, if you don't...welp you made your choice..." that was the last time i saw of him for a while....needless to say from what i've heard through the wire.....someone not saying who has changed his tune....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm from the teachings of if a male lays hands on a female is in desperate need of a ass whooping one that he will never forget but in today world it is best let the as BudmanTX said pos go on his way comforted in the knowledge that what goes around comes around


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> some people are like that my friend....i have a step daughter that's the same way, her boo is a POS and has been on that road like yours....well one day me and couple friends were at the house...earlier that day we went out to help another person we knew that had a snake infestation.....they were just king snake, but he wanted them removed and relocated....so we went hunting.....got 4 of them about 6ft long and we had them in a box.....now this POS boo doesn't know a snake from the ground...and they come over...we are sitting on the back of the truck have a few beers and some space tomatoes...he comes over asks what's in the box....my first words were Texas Justice...his eyes got big.....i reach my hand in the box and pull one house..."so i have a question, you like snakes...." i can see him scared...."he says no i don't" "i said well if i keep hearing what i'm hearing, i'm gonna come for you and put one of these "i showed him the snake" and put it in your lap"...if you live you live, if you don't...welp you made your choice..." that was the last time i saw of him for a while....needless to say from what i've heard through the wire.....someone not saying who has changed his tune....


i could always dangle him upside down over the trough when my friend feeds his hogs...maybe shove a couple of his fingers in there, see if they stay attached....just kidding....no, really....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> took a wrong turn at Albuquerque


Were you on your way to Pismo Beach for the clams?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Were you on your way to Pismo Beach for the clams?


Not Pismo, but at Morro Bay.
My mom was taking us down south along the normal scenic route to drop us off at my dads. She was diggin for clams with her back to the ocean and a freak surf break took her out 
Fucked her up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lets just say...it involves one of these.....and a potato sack...


Ii think I can get one for you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Ii think I can get one for you.


that's ok man....if i need one...i can get one myself.....and a warning...do not go get one.....rather not have to see anyone in the hospital or worse...don't want you to look like this moron...all that redness will either come back...or the skin or muscles is gonna die....then the dr's will be force to take it off for you.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

wanna be around rattlesnake safely.....please be warned of they sound like, and if your a little squimish.....sorry...

Rattlesnake Roundup, Sweetwater Tx....






it's a great learning tool for kids this way they know.....


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's ok man....if i need one...i can get one myself.....and a warning...do not go get one.....rather not have to see anyone in the hospital or worse...don't want you to look like this moron...all that redness will either come back...or the skin or muscles is gonna die....then the dr's will be force to take it off for you.....
> 
> View attachment 4944861


My arm looked worse than that after I broke it. But it was just the bleeding from the break. Shit, it was entirely black for a few weeks


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My arm looked worse than that after I broke it. But it was just the bleeding from the break. Shit, it was entirely black for a few weeks


how squimish are you...just asking


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> how squimish are you...just asking


I mean, if it’s raw gore, I don’t really enjoy seeing that kinda stuff. I might wanna do acid or mushrooms or DMT again sometime later in life, and I don’t like those kinda images chasing me around.

But bruising, that’s no biggie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, if it’s raw gore, I don’t really enjoy seeing that kinda stuff. I might wanna do acid or mushrooms or DMT again sometime later in life, and I don’t like those kinda images chasing me around.
> 
> But bruising, that’s no biggie.


well ok..let put it this what will happen..or what the dr's will have to do...when it's black like that...they have to get the blood going, so what they are gonna do is slice your arm open for the swelling let it bleed and remove any dead tissue.....after that and swelling goes down.....it's the skin surgeon for reconstruction....i was gonna show u a friend of mines pic cause he took picture of the issue as a certain reminder of how no to mess with one or to second guess one....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well ok..let put it this what will happen..or what the dr's will have to do...when it's black like that...they have to get the blood going, so what they are gonna do is slice your arm open for the swelling let it bleed and remove any dead tissue.....after that and swelling goes down.....it's the skin surgeon for reconstruction....i was gonna show u a friend of mines pic cause he took picture of the issue as a certain reminder of how no to mess with one or to second guess one....


Yeah my surgeon put shiny new titanium parts in my arm, so I’m probably better than before…lol

Alrhough my range of motion is only about 85%, and then there’s the chronic nerve pain…you know, the little things


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

And I still catch rattlesnakes on my property and take them into the hills for a humane release…lol

Maybe I shouldn’t.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

you got something like this around your house???? i have one that i use when i'm out getting snakes......and i have a another metal rig with an "L" at the end so i can drag them out....and that's how i catch them.....5gal bucket and there you go.......great setup for relocation of snakes....


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

A friend caught one out where I used to work at, it was a copper color. Never saw one that color before, it was kinda pretty.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4945051
> 
> you got something like this around your house???? i have one that i use when i'm out getting snakes......and i have a another metal rig with an "L" at the end so i can drag them out....and that's how i catch them.....5gal bucket and there you go.......great setup for relocation of snakes....


I use a rake, a hoe, and a 20 gallon trash can. 

When I was backpacking a couple weeks ago, I got those pics of the rattlesnakes fucking…

Little did I know that while I was backpacking, there was a rattlesnake at home for 2 days under one of our decks. My daughter got to hang with the fire department for a little bit while they tried to catch it, but just scared it away…lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> A friend caught one out where I used to work at, it was a copper color. Never saw one that color before, it was kinda pretty.


your friend prolly picked off a copper head....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I use a rake, a hoe, and a 20 gallon trash can.
> 
> When I was backpacking a couple weeks ago, I got those pics of the rattlesnakes fucking…
> 
> ...


yeah i saw those pic you took......

glad your little one got to hang out with the fire fighter.......be she had a blast...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I use a rake, a hoe, and a 20 gallon trash can.
> 
> When I was backpacking a couple weeks ago, I got those pics of the rattlesnakes fucking…
> 
> ...


She doesn't look happy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> your friend prolly picked off a copper head....


I don’t think we have those in Cali. If he’s referring to a rattler my guess is that it was a red diamondback..



Or it coulda been a sidewinder…


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She doesn't look happy.


Lol I didn’t take the picture. She also has dirt all over her face…that kid is a handful…


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

copperhead


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> …that kid is a handful…


i have a 6yr old grandson that is the same way....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> copperhead
> 
> View attachment 4945059


Looks like real similar coloration to the red diamondback, just totally different pattern. Very neat


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t think we have those in Cali.


Nope. Rattlesnakes have different colorations. There was a BIG one up in the foothills where I lived that was a green color.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

version of a california rattlesnake......aero has a different breed where he's at.....
. 

how to tell is to look at the tail...it's stripped black and white to the tip where the rattle is....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol I didn’t take the picture. She also has dirt all over her face…that kid is a handful…


My one likes to be naked or as naked as he can be.........yesterday I said go get your swimsuit........he came running outside to go in the pool with nothing on yelling "look I got a wiggly penis!" 

























Yeah, that's my kid


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> version of a california rattlesnake......aero has a different breed where he's at.....
> .View attachment 4945061
> 
> how to tell is to look at the tail...it's stripped black and white to the tip where the rattle is....


Red diamondback


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My one likes to be naked or as naked as he can be.........yesterday I said go get your swimsuit........he came running outside to go in the pool with nothing on yelling "look I got a wiggly penis!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a family staying next door for a few weeks, they had a kid the same age as my daughter. One day he ran over and asked me “can I show Mackenzi my balls?”

it was hilarious. Apparently he had just become self aware of his scrotum and his parents had just told him about it that morning

I told him there was no rush, and that he was gonna spend the rest of his life trying to show girls his balls…


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> version of a california rattlesnake......aero has a different breed where he's at.....
> .View attachment 4945061
> 
> how to tell is to look at the tail...it's stripped black and white to the tip where the rattle is....


Timbers are darker.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Timbers are darker.


and i'm guessing that's what Aero has a problem with

the color on that baby.....beautiful.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i'm guessing that's what Aero has a problem with
> 
> the color on that baby.....beautiful.....


California has a lot of different rattlesnakes. Like 7 or 8 different kinds I think.

just where I live there are at least 4. I’ve seen 4 different types around here, and caught 3 different types in my yard.

I think they’re great, there are too many damn rodents around here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and i'm guessing that's what Aero has a problem with
> 
> the color on that baby.....beautiful.....


Where I used to live we had them everywhere. No so much here......they don't like the cold.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where I used to live we had them everywhere. No so much here......they don't like the cold.


First place I ever saw a rattlesnake was upstate New York. Almost stepped on it. Cold af in the in the winter, but those fuckers made an appearance during those brutal humid summers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> California has a lot of different rattlesnakes. Like 7 or 8 different kinds I think.
> 
> just where I live there are at least 4. I’ve seen 4 different types around here, and caught 3 different types in my yard.
> 
> I think they’re great, there are too many damn rodents around here.


that's why a lot of people keep them around is for the rodent population.......i really am against killing snakes well unless they are gonna pose a problem around my house and or my animals.....for me i just rather relocate if i can...and be done with it.....they have they're uses like any other animal...

Sweetwater does they're thing cause they have to many in that county and the county west and the one north, and for them it's a way to regulate the population and educate the masses.......plus getting a pair of rattlesnake boots is pretty cool...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's why a lot of people keep them around is for the rodent population.......i really am against killing snakes well unless they are gonna pose a problem around my house and or my animals.....for me i just rather relocate if i can...and be done with it.....they have they're uses like any other animal...
> 
> Sweetwater does they're thing cause they have to many in that county and the county west and the one north, and for them it's a way to regulate the population and educate the masses.......plus getting a pair of rattlesnake boots is pretty cool...


I’m still working on my platypus slippers…


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

__





CaliforniaHerps.com, Reptiles and Amphibians of California







www.californiaherps.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that's why a lot of people keep them around is for the rodent population.......i really am against killing snakes well unless they are gonna pose a problem around my house and or my animals.....for me i just rather relocate if i can...and be done with it.....they have they're uses like any other animal...
> 
> Sweetwater does they're thing cause they have to many in that county and the county west and the one north, and for them it's a way to regulate the population and educate the masses.......plus getting a pair of rattlesnake boots is pretty cool...


They taste good


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 10? Wow I underestimated that one. So cali has 10 different rattlesnakes. I’m assuming the panamint rattler is only in the panamint mountains? Fucking metal…the Manson Rattler…


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They taste good


yes, especially deep fried......taste like sweet chicken...


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> lol 10? Wow I underestimated that one. So cali has 10 different rattlesnakes. I’m assuming the panamint rattler is only in the panamint mountains? Fucking metal…the Manson Rattler…


If you click on it there is a map of their range.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Damn now I'm thinking about rattlesnake tacos. Or little deep fried strips with a nice dipping sauce


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yes, especially deep fried......taste like sweet chicken...


We are on the same page here


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m still working on my platypus slippers…


going for that water proofing???


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> going for that water proofing???


Venomous heel Spurs…

fucking weird ass platypus. Venomous egg laying mammals…wtf Australia?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn...you guys do have a bunch of different breeds.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn now I'm thinking about rattlesnake tacos. Or little deep fried strips with a nice dipping sauce


At least rattlesnakes serve a purpose. If you wanna eat snakes, head to Florida. Those non-native reticulated pythons are a real problem there…they even pay you to kill ‘em


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Venomous heel Spurs…
> 
> fucking weird ass platypus. Venomous egg laying mammals…wtf Australia?


one of gods major stoner moment for life on earth....h

here lets smoke this and put 5 different animals together.....""""poof""""......oh shit...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> one of gods major stoner moment for life on earth....h
> 
> here lets smoke this and put 5 different animals together.....""""poof""""......oh shit...


Not gonna lie, I think shit would be a little different if humans had venomous heel spurs too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> At least rattlesnakes serve a purpose. If you wanna eat snakes, head to Florida. Those non-native reticulated pythons are a real problem there…they even pay you to kill ‘em


they pay you to hunt there here too...rattle snake this year went for $4 a pound.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> At least rattlesnakes serve a purpose. If you wanna eat snakes, head to Florida. Those non-native reticulated pythons are a real problem there…they even pay you to kill ‘em


I will pretty much eat anything. You know what I'd really love to try, is crane. That looks really tasty.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> they pay you to hunt there here too...rattle snake this year went for $4 a pound.....


Yeah but I don’t really agree with hunting native species. I dunno, if there’s an overpopulation problem, it was most likely caused by humans anyway. I can see both sides, but I prefer to let things just take their course usually.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I will pretty much eat anything. You know what I'd really love to try, is crane. That looks really tasty.


I have a hankering to try manatee. I hear it tastes like beef.

Why wouldn’t it!? It’s a slow moving herbivorous mammal. Yum!


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I will pretty much eat anything. You know what I'd really love to try, is crane. That looks really tasty.


You have to have a friend hold the end of the drumstick while you eat it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2021)

Anyone eat shark? If you do can you please send me the teeth.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a hankering to try manatee. I hear it tastes like beef.
> 
> Why wouldn’t it!? It’s a slow moving herbivorous mammal. Yum!





raratt said:


> You have to have a friend hold the end of the drumstick while you eat it.


It looks really good


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Anyone eat shark? If you do can you please send me the teeth.


I had shark fin soup in Chinatown in San Francisco in 2001.

it was in a Chinese dim sum restaurant on the second floor of what looked like a vacant building after passing through an alleyway.

Tasted like crap, I still feel bad about it…but I was like 18 and didn’t know better


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah but I don’t really agree with hunting native species. I dunno, if there’s an overpopulation problem, it was most likely caused by humans anyway. I can see both sides, but I prefer to let things just take their course usually.


i hear ya....that's why i like to relocate instead of kill them....everything has they're place


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

shark steaks anyone??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I had shark fin soup in Chinatown in San Francisco in 2001.
> 
> it was in a Chinese dim sum restaurant on the second floor after passing through an alley.
> 
> Tasted like crap, I still feel bad about it…but I was like 18 and didn’t know better


They pee through there skin. So you basically ate shark piss.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

not my pic...but they do look tasty.....supposed from a mako...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They pee through there skin. So you basically ate shark piss.


It didn’t really taste like much other than sorta musty…so yeah, your story checks out! LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4945082
> not my pic...but they do look tasty.....supposed from a mako...


I'd eat that!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4945082
> not my pic...but they do look tasty.....supposed from a mako...


If you wanna try shark, just have swordfish. I hear they are pretty similar, specifically mako and swordfish


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2021)

Australia has rebranded shark attacks to negative encounters to avoid scaring people away from beaches.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If you wanna try shark, just have swordfish. I hear they are pretty similar, specifically mako and swordfish


I've had both. Both are awesome but still different.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> swordfish.


Love me some grilled swordfish.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

mmm…swordfist.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

those are my hopefully next to encounters with food.....swordfish and shark......i've had sting ray...it wasn't bad..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> those are my hopefully next to encounters with food.....swordfish and shark......i've had sting ray...it wasn't bad..


I've never had that.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> those are my hopefully next to encounters with food.....swordfish and shark......i've had sting ray...it wasn't bad..


Grilled swordfish with a pat of compound butter melting away on top…fucking jeebus, I think I just got an erection LOL

Some softened butter
A little minced shallot
A little minced garlic
Some chopped parsley
A few red pepper flakes
A smidge of chopped fresh dill
A smattering of finely chopped chives
Salt and pepper
A bit of lemon zest
A bit of lemon juice
A dash of Worcestershire sauce

Mix that all together and put it on…anything that comes off a grill.

Steak? yes. Fish? yes. Pork? yes. Vegetables? yes. Poultry? sure, why not.

maybe don’t put it on grilled pineapple slices.





unless those slices are goin on a burger, then…YES.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never had that.


it's really good grilled


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4945051
> 
> you got something like this around your house???? i have one that i use when i'm out getting snakes......and i have a another metal rig with an "L" at the end so i can drag them out....and that's how i catch them.....5gal bucket and there you go.......great setup for relocation of snakes....



my snake removal kit.....
i'm kidding, i don't even try to relocate them, as long as they aren't between me and my vehicle


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Anyone eat shark? If you do can you please send me the teeth.


go down around venice beach in florida and beach comb for a couple of days, you'll get a couple of gallons worth, all sizes


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm liking this new wireless printer, no more printer sharing or creating a home group, just hit print and it works.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> go down around venice beach in florida and beach come for a couple of days, you'll get a couple of gallons worth, all sizes


I was there a couple weeks ago digging all morning. The beach smelled like shit and I was coughing the entire time so left. I found nothing good but maybe a couple small brown odd shaped megalodon ones that resembled more a petrified piece of shit. We went to the strip afterwards and I Bought some nice sterling silver backed lemon shark earrings. Lol. I have more luck finding shark teeth online then digging for them plus they aren’t all that expensive and look a shit load better than what I was finding .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm liking this new wireless printer, no more printer sharing or creating a home group, just hit print and it works.


what kind? i have an HP and it sucks, have to keep reconnecting every time i use it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was there a couple weeks ago digging all morning. The beach smelled like shit and I was coughing the entire time so left. I found nothing good but maybe a couple small brown odd shaped mastodon ones that resembled more a petrified piece of shit. We went to the strip afterwards and I Bought some nice sterling silver backed lemon shark earrings. Lol. I have more luck finding shark teeth online then digging for them plus they aren’t all that expensive and look a shot load better than what I was finding .


i must be remembering from when i was a kid, before several million tourist a year came and turned it all to shit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i must be remembering from when i was a kid, before several million tourist a year came and turned it all to shit


For sure. Everyone there was serious looking. They had all types of sophisticated digging and catching contraptions . Shark teeth nerds. It was kinda pathetic but kinda cool at the same time .


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind? i have an HP and it sucks, have to keep reconnecting every time i use it


Same, haven't had a problem yet, but I haven't used it for long.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2021)

Is there a doctor in the house?


The heat made my joints schwetty!!!


@curious2garden


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?
> View attachment 4945184
> 
> The heat made my joints schwetty!!!
> ...


Schwetty stick...how'd that happen?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Schwetty stick...how'd that happen?


They were in the car..

Oops... 
-- edit -- 
They'll make good butter.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> They were in the car..
> 
> Oops...
> -- edit --
> They'll make good butter.


Yes, they will!


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you can always treat the guy to some Texas justice?





BudmanTX said:


> i hear ya....that's why i like to relocate instead of kill them....everything has they're place


They are God's creatures and do serve a purpose.

Understanding what the recipient believes in could provide some off color entertainment.

Patients is a virtue

Part 1





Part 2





Prologue


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> They are God's creatures and do serve a purpose.
> 
> Understanding what the recipient believes in could provide some off color entertainment.
> 
> ...




I really have to wonder bout some people..smh


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 17, 2021)

The Truth Behind the Amazon Mystery Seeds


Why did so many Americans receive strange packages they didn’t think they’d ordered?




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope. Rattlesnakes have different colorations. There was a BIG one up in the foothills where I lived that was a green color.


About 25% of the ones out here have a green shade to them, especially the undersides. From the grass?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> version of a california rattlesnake......aero has a different breed where he's at.....
> .View attachment 4945061
> 
> how to tell is to look at the tail...it's stripped black and white to the tip where the rattle is....


They are pretty much all gonna be the Northern Pacific Rattlesnakes around where i’m at.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 17, 2021)

They adapt coloration to the environment and even their venom proteins to the local prey, pretty ingenious really.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

RIP Biz Markie. Only 57


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> RIP Biz Markie. Only 57


I was reading he got all fucked up from type 2 diabetes? I better go get my bloodwork done and get back to the doctors for some pills. Prescription ran out right around when covid hit and I was scared to go to the lab for bloodwork to re-up. I’m sure my A1C didn’t get better lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was reading he got all fucked up from type 2 diabetes? I better go get my bloodwork done and get back to the doctors for some pills. Prescription ran out right around when covid hit and I was scared to go to the lab for bloodwork to re-up. I’m sure my A1C didn’t get better lol.


Yeah, better get that taken care of.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind? i have an HP and it sucks, have to keep reconnecting every time i use it


Man, I just got an HP too, and it super sucks!! Mines a 9012 all in one, and it won't scan! It does do a nice job printing, and even does double sided, but I need a scanner too, so right now my old Epson is stacked on top of the HP. Ad they know there's an issue because they had me download their "print and scan doctor", that also doesn't work!

I also bought an inexpensive 17" HP laptop last winter. Within a few months one of the hinges broke, and the keyboard was always super touchy. I sent it in for warranty work, 3 months later it's back with a stiff hinge that  will probably crack again soon. It was good for about a week.

And customer service is a joke, in India I do believe, and plan on spending a good hour waiting on line for any issues.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If you wanna try shark, just have swordfish. I hear they are pretty similar, specifically mako and swordfish


mako is better. both are really good. i love feesh


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was reading he got all fucked up from type 2 diabetes? I better go get my bloodwork done and get back to the doctors for some pills. Prescription ran out right around when covid hit and I was scared to go to the lab for bloodwork to re-up. I’m sure my A1C didn’t get better lol.


Same here...It's been close to 2 years for me for the same reason. 3 years on some really important tests!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Anyone else ever spill Neptune's Harvest in their basement? 

Every time I smell the stuff I remember why I don't use it inside anymore


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone else ever spill Neptune's Harvest in their basement?
> 
> Every time I smell the stuff I remember why I don't use it inside anymore


in my kitchen, went to shake it, the lid was not on very tight..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> in my kitchen, went to shake it, the lid was not on very tight..


Ok that beats the basement! My wife almost killed me lol


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4945051
> 
> you got something like this around your house???? i have one that i use when i'm out getting snakes......and i have a another metal rig with an "L" at the end so i can drag them out....and that's how i catch them.....5gal bucket and there you go.......great setup for relocation of snakes....


I used a 5 foot garden tool to release this big daddy:


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a hankering to try manatee. I hear it tastes like beef.
> 
> Why wouldn’t it!? It’s a slow moving herbivorous mammal. Yum!


Whale meat is much better, no gristle or fat, 100% lean.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

I swear there was a taco there a minute ago.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

This is not good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I swear there was a taco there a minute ago.....
> View attachment 4945853


I hate it when that happens


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Whale meat is much better, no gristle or fat, 100% lean.


Bullshit!
I've eaten mucktuk several times and I can guarantee it is NOT better tasting than beef nor is it lean, more like skin & 100% blubber.

+ typically it's fermented & taste's like shit!
Talk to me after you've been to Nome (and surrounding villages) a couple of dozen times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> They are pretty much all gonna be the Northern Pacific Rattlesnakes around where i’m at.
> View attachment 4945406


Didn't realize they had that big of foot print where your at.....wow


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Electric bill is pushing $400 this last month. Not surprising having to run the AC 24/7 in 110 heat.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2021)

Where is @cannabineer lately? He didn’t go climbing any ladders in the desert sun, did he???? @curious2garden , tell me he’s all good please.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Where is @cannabineer lately? He didn’t go climbing any ladders in the desert sun, did he???? @curious2garden , tell me he’s all good please.


I honestly don't know what he's up to. I'm sure he'll pop back in later. Last sighting here he said he'd pulled his back.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2021)

“BITCH ,you don’t have a future “


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Whale meat is much better, no gristle or fat, 100% lean.


You get the squirrel award...sorry


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Electric bill is pushing $400 this last month. Not surprising having to run the AC 24/7 in 110 heat.


Wtf?  I'm not even telling you what my last electric bill way...mf


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wtf?  I'm not even telling you what my last electric bill way...mf


you'll hate me...my bill is usually around 120-130, with all my lights and window ac and dehumidifier.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

Oops that should have been was...


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you'll hate me...my bill is usually around 120-130, with all my lights and window ac and dehumidifier.....


My lowest with lights 80 my highest bout 160 in the summers and I do things inside and outside too is plus 2 window a/c's fixen to be 3...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Oops that should have been was...
> 
> 
> My lowest with lights 80 my highest bout 160 in the summers and I do things inside and outside too is plus 2 window a/c's fixen to be 3...


This is California, brought to you by Enron


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Oops that should have been was...
> 
> 
> My lowest with lights 80 my highest bout 160 in the summers and I do things inside and outside too is plus 2 window a/c's fixen to be 3...


ah, i was going the other way, thought yours was higher than Rara's...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is California, brought to you by Enron


ERCOT...is no better mate, especially after February....freakin weasels.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, i was going the other way, thought yours was higher than Rara's...


It actually is low...surprisingly


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, i was going the other way, thought yours was higher than Rara's...


Someone has to pay PG&E's fines for them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

The weather decided I was not running today. It is raining, in the Mojave, in July.

I'm just gonna inject some marijuanas and wait for the apocalypse that is surely coming.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The weather decided I was not running today. It is raining, in the Mojave, in July.
> 
> I'm just gonna inject some marijuanas and wait for the apocalypse that is surely coming.


Rain in the desert is usually a welcomed event.

I have seen it rain in the Sahara.

*Egypt* receives fewer than eighty millimeters (3.14 inch) of precipitation annually in most areas. Most *rain* falls along the coast, but even the wettest area (around Alexandria), receives only about 200 millimeters (7.87 inch) of precipitation per year.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Rain in the desert is usually a welcomed event.
> 
> I have seen it rain in the Sahara.
> 
> *Egypt* receives fewer than eighty millimeters (3.14 inch) of precipitation annually in most areas. Most *rain* falls along the coast, but even the wettest area (around Alexandria), receives only about 200 millimeters (7.87 inch) of precipitation per year.


We usually get a monsoon month from August to September. The humidity builds and we get a fast, heavy downpour for about an hour with thunder and lightening with flash floods. 

This is very atypical, a slow, gentle rain! We average about 11 inches/year.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The weather decided I was not running today. It is raining, in the Mojave, in July.
> 
> I'm just gonna inject some marijuanas and wait for the apocalypse that is surely coming.


Raining in Bakersfield also. Death Valley even!


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Raining in Bakersfield also. Death Valley even!


130 needs all the help it can get.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

Current satellite images.








GOES-18 - Sector view: Pacific Southwest - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Current satellite images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I have time to blaze one before leaving


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

I think I'll fry some Spam to go with my hash browns this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think I'll fry some Spam to go with my hash browns this morning.


Salty, I think I'm going with a burger patty and cheese


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Salty, I think I'm going with a burger patty and cheese


I was doing inventory in the pantry and it spoke to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was doing inventory in the pantry and it spoke to me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


His dancing days are over.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> His dancing days are over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946476


Well I'll be, prepared and everything!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> His dancing days are over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946476


I'd eat that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2021)

This house i saw is very strange looking. You see those metal rods that go up and tilt with little balls on them? They appear to be like antenna. For ...Like an insect . So why would they want it to look like that ? The architect might be designing an
Insect head? It’s so weird . It’s like maybe I am sopposed to recognize something , but I don’t . Do you?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Where is @cannabineer lately? He didn’t go climbing any ladders in the desert sun, did he???? @curious2garden , tell me he’s all good please.


I’m fine, still recovering from that back-throwing-out episode. This is day 2 of not slowly hobbling around while emitting verbal paint stripper. Poor Paulie even got bath’d today. My resurgence is mighty.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This house i saw is very strange looking. You see those metal rods that go up and tilt with little balls on them? They appear to be like antenna. For ...Like an insect . So why would they want it to look like that ? The architect might be designing an
> Insect head? It’s so weird . It’s like maybe I am sopposed to recognize something , but I don’t . Do you? View attachment 4946480


Those are the characteristic electrodes of a vaginometer. They reveal max-get-lucky azimuth.

Bonus points for azimuth stuff


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

Fallopianism.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fallopianism.


That gets a standing ovulation


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m fine, still recovering from that back-throwing-out episode. This is day 2 of not slowly hobbling around while emitting verbal paint stripper. Poor Paulie even got bath’d today. My resurgence is mighty.


Jeez, I totally missed that. Thanks for pointing it out. It’s so great to see you back, it’s been like Forever! I was wondering what happened to you and thought you might never come back, so glad to see you around !!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was doing inventory in the pantry and it spoke to me.


well, i'm sure theres some tongue and lips in there somewhere.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Jeez, I totally missed that. Thanks for pointing it out. It’s so great to see you back, it’s been like Forever! I was wondering what happened to you and thought you might never come back, so glad to see you around !!


Nah I’m a lifer


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This house i saw is very strange looking. You see those metal rods that go up and tilt with little balls on them? They appear to be like antenna. For ...Like an insect . So why would they want it to look like that ? The architect might be designing an
> Insect head? It’s so weird . It’s like maybe I am sopposed to recognize something , but I don’t . Do you? View attachment 4946480


people with too much money and an architect who likes to snort coke....why is there a bidet on the top right side of this building?


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i'm sure theres some tongue and lips in there somewhere.....


No lengua de vaca here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> No lengua de vaca here.


Every now and then a local (here in west Backscratch) grocer gets some tongue, in the less-sexy idiom. Next time I see some I’m gonna snag it. I found cool sous-vide recipes and am keen to try them. So long as it’s not $10 a pound.


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Every now and then a local (here in west Backscratch) grocer gets some tongue, in the less-sexy idiom. Next time I see some I’m gonna snag it. I found cool sous-vide recipes and am keen to try them. So long as it’s not $10 a pound.


My mom-in-law always bakes tongue over Christmas... I don't care for it much.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

*"July 19, 2021 at 9:00 AM* Preliminary report from PG&E to CPUC on the Dixie Fire. PG&E has submitted an “Electric Incident Report” late on Sunday to the California Public Utility Commission (CPUC) which could indicate that the Dixie Fire may have been caused by the utility’s equipment. The report is available on PG&E’s website."


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

ANC said:


> My mom-in-law always bakes tongue over Christmas... I don't care for it much.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> *"July 19, 2021 at 9:00 AM* Preliminary report from PG&E to CPUC on the Dixie Fire. PG&E has submitted an “Electric Incident Report” late on Sunday to the California Public Utility Commission (CPUC) which could indicate that the Dixie Fire may have been caused by the utility’s equipment. The report is available on PG&E’s website."


Fucking figures. Assholes


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 19, 2021)

Fucking PG&E. The leadership should be summarily executed


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Fucking PG&E. The leadership should be summarily executed


Tossed on one of their own fires


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jul 19, 2021)

I once told my wife that if I needed to be taken to a hospital I would rather be taken to a Veterinarian Hospital.

After various, unrelated, encounters with my local health care system and my local veterinarians I have amended my living will.

DNR. Take directly to the morgue.


FUCK the medical/*BUSINESS *system.

Readers, if you are part of the medical system I can only hope that you are more competent and capable than the 
clowns that I encounter.

I offer no thanks to a vast majority of the so called "professionals" that I have met in the past 10 years.


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2021)

Nous rendons hommage à l'éducateur révolutionnaire et au fabricant de hachisch de renommée mondiale Frenchy Cannoli - Blog-Cannabis


Frenchy Cannoli, pédagogue militant et roi du hashmaking, est mort subitement, laissant derrière lui des décennies de technologies révolutionnaires Selon un message publié sur Instagram par sa femme Kimberly, le professeur, consultant, artisan et activiste bien-aimé du haschisch et de concentré...




www.blog-cannabis.com





Ag no another OG passed away!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Where's @cannabineer, I figured by now we'd have a a soliloquy about the Kármán line.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where's @cannabineer, I figured by now we'd have a a soliloquy about the Kármán line.


I’m just a bit miffed that they didn’t launch from Mojave like respectable space pirates.

Though the Kármán line thing sort of cuts to the core of the current space(ish)flight phenomenon.
Branson’s cute folding flyer tops out at 80 km, well below the 100 km level defined as the start of space and named for a Hungarian-American pioneer of aerodynamics. In fact it barely reaches the old definitive mark of fifty miles.

Bezos went for an old-school brute-force approach. But at least his vehicle crosses the Line.

Im betting that Musk is sitting at his desk, rubbing his hands in glee contemplating the surprise rollout of an eighty-passenger Starship that can carry customers cheaper per seat than either competitor, and to actual orbit.


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2021)

I was just thinking to myself... Dogs would be better if they could purr like a cat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m just a bit miffed that they didn’t launch from Mojave like respectable space pirates.
> 
> Though the Kármán line thing sort of cuts to the core of the current space(ish)flight phenomenon.
> Branson’s cute folding flyer tops out at 80 km, well below the 100 km level defined as the start of space and named for a Hungarian-American pioneer of aerodynamics. In fact it barely reaches the old definitive mark of fifty miles.
> ...


Think there's gonna be peanuts for the passengers?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think there's gonna be peanuts for the passengers?


I would expect hideously priced gelatinized cocktails with cutesy space-themed names. Heck they could serve weird cool drugs as long as they’re above national airspace.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

ANC said:


> I was just thinking to myself... Dogs would be better if they could purr like a cat.


Such tentative entry into the realm of unreality. I grab it by the ears and imagine a talking dog.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would expect hideously priced gelatinized cocktails with cutesy space-themed names. Heck they could serve weird cool drugs as long as they’re above national airspace.


Someone will be pulling the short straw soon enough.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Someone will be pulling the short straw soon enough.....


I’m not following


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re either fucking the hole in the barrel, or it’s your turn inside the barrel…..


Now I’m really not following. Starting from a Muskmobile full of oohing Midwesterners drinking gelatin shots in zero g, how did we get to straws and barrels?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not following



Gotta catch up  




__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


Half the fun is meeting friends on the greyhound ;] Travel shmavel! I now want fish for lunch... I'm kinda leary of greyhound... you get some crazies on there. https://kutv.com/news/offbeat/man-who-beheaded-and-ate-a-fellow-passenger-granted-freedom



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta catch up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I missed all that. Once I’m done bingeing NCIS I might catch up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m just a bit miffed that they didn’t launch from Mojave like respectable space pirates.
> 
> Though the Kármán line thing sort of cuts to the core of the current space(ish)flight phenomenon.
> Branson’s cute folding flyer tops out at 80 km, well below the 100 km level defined as the start of space and named for a Hungarian-American pioneer of aerodynamics. In fact it barely reaches the old definitive mark of fifty miles.
> ...


Musk is so firmly attached to the government teat I doubt that very much. I think the advance will come from outside.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Musk is so firmly attached to the government teat I doubt that very much. I think the advance will come from outside.


In that case, the current space flurry is imo a bellwether. I think we will see the next big player soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

Hors d'oeuvres anyone?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In that case, the current space flurry is imo a bellwether. I think we will see the next big player soon.


Proof of concept and a great way to work up funding from the richer class to begin moving our industry to space.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Proof of concept and a great way to work up funding from the richer class to begin moving our industry to space.


Imagine global climate change brought to heel by orbital foundry-soot. Win win.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Imagine global climate change brought to heel by orbital foundry-soot. Win win.


No, we need more moons and they really need to get on it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Took me a moment


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2021)

What’s up fam. Well after 7yrs and a couple failed attempts at leaving, these mofos done it this time. My PTO for next month was denied because they can’t cover 2 of the days. That’s not sitting well with me.

PTO prepare the others


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

In more ways than one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4947875
> 
> In more ways than one.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4947891


60K plus acres, it's on both sides of the canyon. About the only thing they can do is try to steer it, they can't work the head of it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4947891


KC-10 should be flying over you in a few, saw it headed north and the MAFFS headed south a couple ago.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> KC-10 should be flying over you in a few, saw it headed north and the MAFFS headed south a couple ago.


Just heard it


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, we need more moons and they really need to get on it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4947942


I'm in...extra salt please


----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2021)

@tyler.durden for someone who appreciates a good performance…


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2021)

neosapien said:


> @tyler.durden for someone who appreciates a good performance…


I hope this soothes his soul. I've been thinking about him and hoping the pain is beginning to subside.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2021)

*Cannabis originated in China, genetic analysis reveals*
Marijuana users have had many occasions to wonder where their much-beloved — yet much maligned — cannabis plant came from. They need wonder no more: New genetic research reveals that the pot plant has its roots in what is now northwest China, where local strains are most like the original strain of cannabis cultivated more than 12,000 years ago.


The study — the largest ever of the whole genomes of cannabis plants, adding a further 82 genomes to the 28 that had already been sequenced — shows that cannabis was probably first domesticated in early Neolithic times in the region of modern China near its borders with Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan, and from there spread as different varieties around the world. 










Cannabis originated in China, genetic analysis reveals


Cannabis, the source of marijuana, originated in northwest China, where local strains are most like the original strain of cannabis cultivated more than 12,000 years ago.




www.livescience.com


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2021)

This person got banned for making sock accounts and going haywire cause someone upset them....

oh noooo...so scary


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4948130
> This person got banned for making sock accounts and going haywire cause someone upset them....
> 
> oh noooo...so scary


Ban them for not using periods.....


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ban them for not using periods.....


theyre alreayd banned theyre just melting down in my email inbox for work


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2021)

sunni said:


> theyre alreayd banned theyre just melting down in my email inbox for work


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2021)

lokie said:


>


i got like 3?4? of them this morning , she like posted her full entire name, super dumb.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

sunni said:


> i got like 3?4? of them this morning , she like posted her full entire name, super dumb.


Or it's her roommates info she's giving you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

Nice sky this am



A few days ago, the moment of sunrise reflected in a new cannabis farm.



Here is the same view but with one of the existential treats of desert living: the Blank Sign.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

One of the local drivers. She walked out of the hospital later with minor injuries.  
CHP said she was sober...???


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

If anyone wants some roma's stop by, I just picked a shitload. I need to figure out how to smooth out the access holes I cut in the cages we made, they tear my arms up every time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *Cannabis originated in China, genetic analysis reveals*
> Marijuana users have had many occasions to wonder where their much-beloved — yet much maligned — cannabis plant came from. They need wonder no more: New genetic research reveals that the pot plant has its roots in what is now northwest China, where local strains are most like the original strain of cannabis cultivated more than 12,000 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


nice article......that kinda coincides with this...



https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/12/health/cannabis-china-tombs-scn-intl/index.html



and i'm still looking for this...._Cannabis ruderalis_


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4948130
> This person got banned for making sock accounts and going haywire cause someone upset them....
> 
> oh noooo...so scary


and the meltdown award goes tooo.........


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants some roma's stop by, I just picked a shitload. I need to figure out how to smooth out the access holes I cut in the cages we made, they tear my arms up every time.



Tape them with some electrical tape if filing isn't enough.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4948373
> Tape them with some electrical tape if filing isn't enough.


I have one of those sitting on the kitchen table waiting for someone to use it. I was thinking about using the side of the cutoff wheel on my Dremel, tried the sanding drum, but it just tears them up.


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2021)

I've spent the morning at the Hospital.

My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.



My previous grievance with hospitals withstanding, at least she knows the surgeon. She has worked with him on some interoffice projects.
He does come with a pedigree and credentials and is billed as one of the top in Orthopedic Surgery.

Things around the house will be different for a while.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> I've spent the morning at the Hospital.
> 
> My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.
> 
> ...


Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> I've spent the morning at the Hospital.
> 
> My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.
> 
> ...


 hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> I've spent the morning at the Hospital.
> 
> My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.
> 
> ...


Give her my best wishes for a fast and painless recovery


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> I've spent the morning at the Hospital.
> 
> My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's a fast recovery. Positive vibes your way.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2021)

An 80ish lady at our Church had that done & she was walking the next day!
It's amazing the medical accomplishments in this day & age.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> I've spent the morning at the Hospital.
> 
> My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.
> 
> ...


prayers and good vibs head to you and yours for a speedy recovery


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4948373
> Tape them with some electrical tape if filing isn't enough.


I was gonna suggest a Norton flap wheel on an angle grinder, but considering what Medievals wrought with such tools, my solution is likely overkill.

I like overkill. And turtles. But not killing turtles. Cause I like turtles.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants some roma's stop by, I just picked a shitload. I need to figure out how to smooth out the access holes I cut in the cages we made, they tear my arms up every time.


what are the cages made of? Put a dab of silicone caulk at each stabby point


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what are the cages made of? Put a dab of silicone caulk at each stabby point


It's like hog fence.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2021)

Staple a length of wood to it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

10 pounds of roma's, that's after tossing a few that were sunburned.  
I even have buyers for them...lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have one of those sitting on the kitchen table waiting for someone to use it. I was thinking about using the side of the cutoff wheel on my Dremel, tried the sanding drum, but it just tears them up.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> I've spent the morning at the Hospital.
> 
> My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.
> 
> ...


Update

All went well with no complications. They had her up and walking soon after she woke up. She will be released in the morning provided no complications arise.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)

KAnt u tel im bzn


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to figure out how to smooth out the access holes I cut in the cages we made, they tear my arms up every time.


this is what I use, have seen,  someone told me about.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

Grinding stones for my drill.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> this is what I use, have seen,  someone told me about.
> View attachment 4948869


In this milieu I immediately thought, well that's a half ass glory hole.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In this milieu I immediately thought, well that's a half ass glory hole.


Big as that one? That is a whole-ass glory hole.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Big as that one? That is a whole-ass glory hole.


Someone needs a pro.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)

The spawn have started to arrive.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 22, 2021)

I just got a new pair of work boots from Tractor Supply this morning, Ariat cowboy boots with steel toe

These boots are super comfortable


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2021)

The Rolling Stones Announce Rescheduled 2021 'No Filter' Tour Dates


The 13-date tour begins September 26th in St. Louis and wraps November 20th in Austin




www.rollingstone.com





Tickets $90-$4600 (Pittsburgh)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I just got a new pair of work boots from Tractor Supply this morning, Ariat cowboy boots with steel toe
> 
> These boots are super comfortable
> View attachment 4949043View attachment 4949044


I worked a job decades ago where we had to unload 55 gal drums from a semi by rolling them off onto tires. My boss at the time asked me if my boots had steel toes. "Nope" He took of his boot and showed me his foot (minus 2 toes) where a drum had flipped and banged down on his foot. I never bought a pair of work boots without steel toes since then.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I worked a job decades ago where we had to unload 55 gal drums from a semi by rolling them off onto tires. My boss at the time asked me if my boots had steel toes. "Nope" He took of his boot and showed me his foot (minus 2 toes) where a drum had flipped and banged down on his foot. I never bought a pair of work boots without steel toes since then.


Some of the places I pickup/deliver require steel toe boots to get inside the property


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's like hog fence.


duct tape, folded over


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2021)

Quality. 
@cannabineer
@Singlemalt


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2021)

F'n simple minded, clueless, mouth breathing dolts.

By the time they reach 50+ it is too late for an abortion.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> The Rolling Stones Announce Rescheduled 2021 'No Filter' Tour Dates
> 
> 
> The 13-date tour begins September 26th in St. Louis and wraps November 20th in Austin
> ...


Is it their 14th farewell tour?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Someone needs a pro.
> 
> View attachment 4949030


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 23, 2021)

[[



]


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

Current satellite loop, it's ugly out there. At least there is enough of a south wind to keep the smoke out of the valley. 2 new fire starts in Butte and Plumas counties. 









GOES-18 - Sector view: Pacific Southwest - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

@Roger A. Shrubber 








Monty Python inspired Silly Walk Wall Clock


Monty Python inspired Silly Walk Wall Clock




www.augensterns.com


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Is it their 14th farewell tour?


They must be trying to reach 20.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> I've spent the morning at the Hospital.
> 
> My wife is having Total Hip Replacement surgery on her right hip today.
> 
> ...


Prayers and good vibeS for you and the missus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Mon-Ty-Inspired-Walking-Bedroom-Kitchen/dp/B099XDCT7L/ref=sr_1_5?crid=251QLUUV6YLU4&dchild=1&keywords=monty+python+clock+silly+walk&qid=1627071967&sprefix=monty+python+clock,aps,192&sr=8-5


BOUGHT


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Mon-Ty-Inspired-Walking-Bedroom-Kitchen/dp/B099XDCT7L/ref=sr_1_5?crid=251QLUUV6YLU4&dchild=1&keywords=monty+python+clock+silly+walk&qid=1627071967&sprefix=monty+python+clock,aps,192&sr=8-5
> 
> 
> BOUGHT


Thought you might like that, what a bargain!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thought you might like that, what a bargain!


I ordered one for my BF for Christmas.
He's a Pythonofyle.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2021)

i didn't know there was a name for us, besides "Geek".. 
this almost syncs up to "you don't know how it feels to be me"....


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

Laptop is doing some freaky stuff today, like downloading a web page when I click a link. I can always get on the desktop, but the chair isn't as comfortable as the couch.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Laptop is doing some freaky stuff today, like downloading a web page when I click a link. I can always get on the desktop, but the chair isn't as comfortable as the couch.


You’re getting a laptop dance


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You’re getting a laptop dance


Guess I did pay for it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Guess I did pay for it.


Make sure to air-gap your dongle.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ordered one for my BF for Christmas.
> He's a Pythonofyle.


There is a wrist watch out there also.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Laptop is doing some freaky stuff today, like downloading a web page when I click a link. I can always get on the desktop, but the chair isn't as comfortable as the couch.


Malware/virus scan?


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Malware/virus scan?


Scanned it for viruses.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 24, 2021)

Malware is different, try malware bytes or superanti spyware, or even an online virus checker that does both.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Scanned it for viruses.







__





ZoneAlarm Free Antivirus


Download Free Antivirus for Windows by ZoneAlarm. Get the full version for PC - Free, with an award winning firewall for the ultimate PC security




www.zonealarm.com





I use this on my windows system along with their firewall.

It can also be a browser hijack


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

More than 200 people in U.S. being monitored for possible monkeypox exposure, CDC says


More than 200 people in 27 U.S. states are being monitored for monkeypox after they had contact with an individual who contracted the disease in Nigeria before traveling to the United States.




www.statnews.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Prayers and good vibeS for you and the missus.


You are going to busy ! Good luck to you guys.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

Above reply meant for "Lokie".....sorry....head still up my ass.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Above reply meant for "Lokie".....sorry....head still up my ass.


You could edit the post. You can also delete and start over if you need to.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You could edit the post. You can also delete and start over if you need to.


I'm so lame with this "internet stuff" (that's very evident)......it's "baby steps" for me. Thanks for tip...I 'll call my mentor (My daughter) ...she'll set me straight. Took me a long time to figure out how to post a picture, let alone videos, tag lines etc.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm so lame with this "internet stuff" (that's very evident)......it's "baby steps" for me. Thanks for tip...I 'll call my mentor (My daughter) ...she'll set me straight. Took me a long time to figure out how to post a picture, let alone videos, tag lines etc.


It doesn't help when you grow good pot and are trying to do it through that haze LOL. I hope I was able to help a little.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You could edit the post. You can also delete and start over if you need to.


I also have many problems with replies that don't print out....maybe it's my old beater tablet.......it's probably me. Thanks again...hope ya cool down and get some rain....we been hogging it all here in Upstate.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Norton, also running their VPN. Blew out the keyboard and the vents, seems to be working ok today (knocking on wood). Messaged my computer geek friend so if it goes south I can have him check it out.
Mornin.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 24, 2021)

Japanese Artist Creates Amazing Miniature Dioramas Every Day For 10 Years


Miniature Calendar is an incredible ongoing project by Japanese artist Tatsuya Tanaka, that features beautiful miniature dioramas of everyday life using




digitalsynopsis.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 24, 2021)

Jose Gonzales will be playing in your beautiful country (USA) September and October, don't suppose anyone has a few hundred dollars spare.........
Asking for a friend...


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm headed to the casino for a little bit and I just opened the garage door to get my pickup truck out and it started raining pretty good for about 10 minutes and then just stopped. I love a summer rain 

Rain


No rain



I'm going to kick back and drink later tonight and have a little fire on my yard when I get back from the casino. I'll check back in later 

Hey, here's a picture of one of the farmer across the road tractors, he has 3-4 other sweet tractors too


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I'm headed to the casino for a little bit and I just opened the garage door to get my pickup truck out and it started raining pretty good for about 10 minutes and then just stopped. I love a summer rain
> 
> Rain
> View attachment 4950602
> ...


I love Ag porn


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I love Ag porn


Makin bacon?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It doesn't help when you grow good pot and are trying to do it through that haze LOL. I hope I was able to help a little.
> Ya sure did...you made me realize that I have to get my ass in gear with this "stuff" if I wanna play with the big kids. I've procrastinated long enough.....going to ask my daughter to spend some time on RIU with me and teach me some tricks. Thanks again !


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Makin bacon?


Tractors, harvesters, combines; farm equipment in general


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Tractors, harvesters, combines; farm equipment in general


Almond sweepers are interesting.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 24, 2021)

Well shit, I didn't win anything from the casino, I only spent $30. I had a cranberry juice/vodka and the rest on video poker. 

Just got home, going to sip on some Jack Daniel's and I got two 16oz cans of Bud Light. I'll start up the fire here in a little bit when the sun sets

Here's my new lawnmower I got a couple weeks ago, when I start getting buzzed I'll probably ride around the yard. I did mow earlier today too. I might ride the mower down the road to the neighbors pond and chill with them for a minute, I seen a bunch of trucks and cars over there so I know they're partying tonight




The farmer has alfalfa this year out in that field next to my yard. I like it better when he does corn, it's like a natural fence, he did corn last year though.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

My grandson likes tractors so I talked to a rice farmer down the road and took him out there to check them out. Helped him climb up into a combine and he asked to go see the tractor with the flowers on it . The sweeper part of those tractors rotate vertically and this one had yellow sweeper heads with black centers. Took me a minute to figure out what he was talking about. They are really low to the ground to go under the almond branches. he fit in it fine.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 24, 2021)

That Charlie Blackmon for the Rockies is a GD Ball player !


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 4950681
> View attachment 4950682
> 
> Yes


all you need now is some friends...

now those are some fine lookin' fellers, i'd join them for an ice cold Alamo any day


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did anyone else register to win a trip to space today ?
> I bought 2000 tickets . Good luck if you did .
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, you need a ticket now?


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

NHRA is racing at Sonoma this weekend, glad I saw a spoiler on Yahoo so I could set it to record. I was wondering why they weren't racing this weekend.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Oh, you need a ticket now?


That or be married to Ralph Kramden.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2021)

Kara caught 11 sunny fish. She told me to tell you


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Kara caught 11 sunny fish. She told me to tell you


Beer batter and fry those babies up


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Tractors, harvesters, combines; farm equipment in general


Single malt is losing favor in Scotland......it's being viewed as over rated by distillers...how do you drink your Scotch....straight...a splash of H2O...ice...? Those distillers know their shit. "Whiskey(scotch)" barrel makers there make more money than any profession, even doctors. Not another place I'd rather be than Scotland. Lotta roots there.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Kara caught 11 sunny fish. She told me to tell you


What a great fish fry, those panfish! She caught breakfast( lunch or dinner).....sunnies are very tasty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Single malt is losing favor in Scotland......it's being viewed as over rated by distillers...how do you drink your Scotch....straight...a splash of H2O...ice...? Those distillers know their shit. "Whiskey(scotch)" barrel makers there make more money than any profession, even doctors. Not another place I'd rather be than Scotland. Lotta roots there.


Straight, room temp


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

Me too.....over there a distiller showed me a trick however.....get an eye dropper or pipette.........slowly titrate, a drop of water at a time....all the sudden magic....the drink becomes alive....it starts churning, evolving into ambrosia.


----------



## Karah (Jul 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> What a great fish fry, those panfish! She caught breakfast( lunch or dinner).....sunnies are very tasty.


Im breakfast


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

Karah said:


> Im breakfast


That's the best yuk I've had all week...thanks!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Straight, room temp


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 25, 2021)

Straight. Just not if I'm snorkeling


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

RIP Jackie Mason


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> RIP Jackie Mason


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Kara caught 11 sunny fish. She told me to tell you


What are those?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What are those?


Not our pic but this fish


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Not our pic but this fish
> View attachment 4950834


Tell her I said Congratulations and nice job! Those are gorgeous fish!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Oh, you need a ticket now?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Not our pic but this fish
> View attachment 4950834


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks to the dude on the motorcycle that left out of here at warp speed @0600, I appreciated the wake up call. One negative thing about having the house all opened up to get cool air.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Not our pic but this fish
> View attachment 4950834


I used to catch loads of them as a child, They vary in colour depending on water... there are beautiful yellow ones on a farm not far away.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 25, 2021)

ANC said:


> I used to catch loads of them as a child, They vary in colour depending on water... there are beautiful yellow ones on a farm not far away.


Those little f-ers will bite my nipples while swimming....1st time it happened, I thought I was being electrocuted......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thanks to the dude on the motorcycle that left out of here at warp speed @0600, I appreciated the wake up call. One negative thing about having the house all opened up to get cool air.


That's about when the birds start making alot of noise outside my window. I've been going out at 10pm and making noise lately, so maybe they'll get the hint! lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tell her I said Congratulations and nice job! Those are gorgeous fish!


And very tasty, great fighters as well. They turn their body 90 deg to the line so it feels like a much bigger fish. Very aggressive, they'll strike at anything; I'd catch them with just shiny new hooks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Those little f-ers will bite my nipples while swimming....1st time it happened, I thought I was being electrocuted......


Yep, they'll bite moles and freckles too


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And very tasty, great fighters as well. They turn their body 90 deg to the line so it feels like a much bigger fish. Very aggressive, they'll strike at anything; I'd catch them with just shiny new hooks.


I used to use little poppers on the surface, fun to watch them hit it and jump out of the water.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thanks to the dude on the motorcycle that left out of here at warp speed @0600, I appreciated the wake up call. One negative thing about having the house all opened up to get cool air.


Yup, that's why this year's upgrade is planned to be a mini split upstairs!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, that's why this year's upgrade is planned to be a mini split upstairs!


I'm looking at the same thing. Especially now that the price of propane has basically doubled. I think between a mini split and the propane fireplace I could be very comfy, and have "central" AC too!

Plus NY has great rebates for upgrading to a heat pump right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm looking at the same thing. Especially now that the price of propane has basically doubled. I think between a mini split and the propane fireplace I could be very comfy, and have "central" AC too!
> 
> Plus NY has great rebates for upgrading to a heat pump right now.


In CA they are discussing taking our solar rebates, assholes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2021)

They're singing:
Electricity for nothin & Chicks for free.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In CA they are discussing taking our solar rebates, assholes.


The 'Net metering" through So Cal Ed? I know there is a Fed income tax break.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> The 'Net metering" through So Cal Ed? I know there is a Fed income tax break.


It could be hyperlocal related to our solar fields here. My neighbor was saying something to me about it and I was only half listening, sorry.


----------



## Karah (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tell her I said Congratulations and nice job! Those are gorgeous fish!


Thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

Karah said:


> Thank you


Good to see you! How are you doing?


----------



## Karah (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you! How are you doing?


I’m pretty good  how you doin Annie!? Srh is jealous, that day I caught 11 fish, he didn’t catch any


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

Karah said:


> I’m pretty good  how you doin Annie!? Srh is jealous, that day I caught 11 fish, he didn’t catch any


I'm sure as soon as he's 'finging' again the fish will flock to him ;D I'm good. It's surprisingly cool here with the exception of a few warmer days. Shhh!! Don't tell anyone


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)

Mookie is fucked, trade him for pitching !!! Chris taylor has the dodger lead off spot locked down . LA ain’t for u mookie ,just saying

edit :send his ass back east

double edit : trying to TELL U mookie fucked ,atta baby Chris @bottom of 5


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Daybreak rainbow


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

A matched set of these birds have arrived to avail themselves of the sunflower seeds. Not my pic. Black Headed Grosbeak.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 26, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Mookie is fucked, trade him for pitching !!! Chris taylor has the dodger lead off spot locked down . LA ain’t for u mookie ,just saying
> 
> edit :send his ass back east
> 
> double edit : trying to TELL U mookie fucked ,atta baby Chris @bottom of 5


USA must feel the same when we Europeans mention Football, whoosh over head.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

YAY! Smoke has lifted enough to get the air tankers back on the Dixie fire, even the DC-10.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> USA must feel the same when we Europeans mention Football, whoosh over head.


Are we Americans alone in correctly calling it soccer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Are we Americans alone in correctly calling it soccer?


Nope.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Are we Americans alone in correctly calling it soccer?


Futbol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope.


Much obliged, neighbor


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Futbol.


Fußball.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Much obliged, neighbor


Although north american football is kind of a stupid name when nobody kicks the ball.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Although north american football is kind of a stupid name when nobody kicks the ball.


Field goal kickers are usually previous soccer players.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Field goal kickers are usually previous soccer players.


oh there is someone who kicks the ball? Shows how many football games I've seen lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Although north american football is kind of a stupid name when nobody kicks the ball.


Speaking of soccer, the French call it “le foot” which takes me directly to Saturday mornings fifty years ago.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Speaking of soccer, the French call it “le foot” which takes me directly to Saturday mornings fifty years ago.


you had some weird breakfast cereal commercials.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you had some weird breakfast cereal commercials.


Acid with training wheels.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

@Laughing Grass

here is a commercial that wasn’t so much trippy but I found it captivating. It was a Canada tourism ad from ‘90. Every time it came on, I stopped what I was doing and dove in. I always tried to speak that wonderful tagline in sync.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Acid with training wheels.


Corduroy lol was everyone stoned in the 70's


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Corduroy lol was everyone stoned in the 70's


I had me some wide-wale virginity defenders.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> here is a commercial that wasn’t so much trippy but I found it captivating. It was a Canada tourism ad from ‘90. Every time it came on, I stopped what I was doing and dove in. I always tried to speak that wonderful tagline in sync.


Cool I've never seen that. The Gooderham building is used in marketing almost as much as the CN Tower


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I had me some wide-wale virginity defenders.


Those didn't work for me. 


Laughing Grass said:


> Corduroy lol was everyone stoned in the 70's


No, but a lot of us were. Hey, it was comfortable, but don't try sneaking up on someone while wearing it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I had me some wide-wale virginity defenders.


if you didn't do this, you were probably all right. They're smiling but I see shame in their eyes. 





raratt said:


> Those didn't work for me.
> 
> No, but a lot of us were. Hey, it was comfortable, but don't try sneaking up on someone while wearing it.


I have a couple pieces of corduroy no pants tho. Kinda want to try it... on those old fashioned high pile carpets it must have been electrifying.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Those didn't work for me.
> 
> No, but a lot of us were. Hey, it was comfortable, but don't try sneaking up on someone while wearing it.


The thing that drew the line for me were corduroy pillowcases. They were making headlines.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The thing that drew the line for me were corduroy pillowcases. They were making headlines.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

I had some sweet cords


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Those didn't work for me.
> 
> No, but a lot of us were. Hey, it was comfortable, but don't try sneaking up on someone while wearing it.


Now I feel all inadequate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had some sweet cords


Read that as sweet corn at first.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Powder and navy blue, and maroon were my colors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Powder and navy blue, and maroon were my colors.


Please tell me you had the white disco shoes to go with.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Please tell me you had the white disco shoes to go with.


Hell no! Disco sucks!


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Donna Summer was hot though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Donna Summer was hot though.
> 
> View attachment 4951836


“I feel love” was the birth of techno. Got it on vinyl.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “I feel love” was the birth of techno. Got it on vinyl.


That was my go-to N₂O song


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hell no! Disco sucks!


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4951863


My first concert was T Rex and Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 26, 2021)

My first concert, Uriah Heep 1976, in a 5000 seat civic center! I get a little psyched just thinking about it!!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> My first concert, Uriah Heep 1976, in a 5000 seat civic center! I get a little psyched just thinking about it!!!


I'd seen a bunch of bands by 76.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Concerts weren't the same after seeing Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon tour. No one could compete with their quadrophonic sound system.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Are we Americans alone in correctly calling it soccer?


I do believe so yes.

Ye gods not the Canadians too ffs.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 26, 2021)

I graduated HS 1977,but I had a car. Any of my pals wanted to see a show, buy me a ticket! I saw Rush a few moths later in that same venue! I was good'n high and was sure they were gonna blow the damn roof off!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 26, 2021)

Sweets Chords, maybe.

Cords of wood, again whoosh, Jumbo cords lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> My first concert was T Rex and Blue Oyster Cult.


I’m not going to tell you my first concert


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I graduated HS 1977,but I had a car. Any of my pals wanted to see a show, buy me a ticket! I saw Rush a few moths later in that same venue! I was good'n high and was sure they were gonna blow the damn roof off!


I graduated in 76, but I had a motorcycle that I didn't want to leave outside at the concerts so I got a ride. I didn't have to worry about how stoned I got that way also. We went into the LA area for concerts.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 26, 2021)

I remember buying David Soul " don't give up on us baby "

What can I say, I've been going to confession ever since


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> That was my go-to N₂O song


I am very impressed by the subscript.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> My first concert was T Rex and Blue Oyster Cult.


BANG A GONG GET IT ON...i saw the same show, but with J Geils too


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> BANG A GONG GET IT ON...i saw the same show, but with J Geils too


I missed out on J Geils, wish I would have seen them, that would have been fun.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> My first concert was T Rex and Blue Oyster Cult.


They were really prolific in the mid 70's to early 80's. Saw them at some smaller venues like the Agora and at the "World Series of Rock" in Cleveland.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am very impressed by the subscript.


I was going to go with just N2O but thought, WWCD?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> My first concert was T Rex and Blue Oyster Cult.


I like that music is now a mashup of everything from the past. Dua Lipa's music is really fun with her mix of nu-disco, funk and pop.






It's hard to dance to don't fear the reaper.


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Concerts weren't the same after seeing Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon tour. No one could compete with their quadrophonic sound system.


Grateful Dead, wall of sound, hard to beat.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd seen a bunch of bands by 76.


First concert was Donavan at the Hollywood Bowl, 1969, I wore a sports coat and tie and wondered what the heck smelled so much, yea cannabis


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Found this pic today, we were discussing wasps recently. These are what I get to deal with. Paper wasps.



Some of these nests get huge.


----------



## Slicksmitty (Jul 27, 2021)

I just saw a fucking roach!!!


----------



## Slicksmitty (Jul 27, 2021)

Fuck me!


----------



## Slicksmitty (Jul 27, 2021)

I really need to get laid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Found this pic today, we were discussing wasps recently. These are what I get to deal with. Paper wasps.
> 
> View attachment 4952309
> 
> Some of these nests get huge.


i have the same under my car port....i have 2 nests there now


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

me smell new person.....

sniff 

sniff

and it's needs a shower...sheesh


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

It just said, "Come out with your hands up. You have one minute." You've fucked up when LAPD chases you into the desert.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I'm sure she smells good, that's just mean.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> she


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Your post followed curious2garden.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me smell new person.....
> 
> sniff
> 
> ...







There, better?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> There, better?



No it eliminated the opportunity for a fun joke.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure she smells good, that's just mean.


Well actually I haven't showered since I ran. I could be a bit stinky.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No it eliminated the opportunity for a fun joke.


Ruining you're fun, AGAIN... damn.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well actually I haven't showered since I ran. I could be a bit stinky.


Nothing wrong with some boobie sweat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well actually I haven't showered since I ran. I could be a bit stinky.


Bet you still smell good.


----------



## Slicksmitty (Jul 27, 2021)

Looking like (barring catfish chance) I think I could navigate the odiferous eminations for the reward.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well actually I haven't showered since I ran. I could be a bit stinky.


Ah the lustfull scent of ambrosia, patchuli, hippie sweat. Sniiifff... Yorkie farts and a brisket? Whaat? Im heading over. Front flip off the roof into the pool. Check ya laterr


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Ah the lustfull scent of ambrosia, patchuli, hippie sweat. Sniiifff... Yorkie farts and a brisket? Whaat? Im heading over. Front flip off the roof into the pool. Check ya laterr


It's 9.5' deep, you can dive from the second story.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's 9.5' deep, you can dive from the second story, once.


fify


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's 9.5' deep, you can dive from the second story.


Challenge accepted. Although my left is kinda prone to slip last i dived this year. Should do PT instead just weights. Cant throw a hard left without it feel like slippin. Ill send you pics sure you can tell me. Sup with you baby doll?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Challenge accepted. Although my left is kinda prone to slip last i dived this year. Should do PT instead just weights. Cant throw a hard left without it feel like slippin. Ill send you pics sure you can tell me. Sup with you baby doll?


Yes you should do some PT. Really  I'm good thank you. Just trying to stay cool.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Rained a little bit on the Dixie fire, not enough to make a major difference but anything helps. Been cloudy most of the day but it's cleared out now and the heat is coming back through the end of the week.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rained a little bit on the Dixie fire, not enough to make a major difference but anything helps. Been cloudy most of the day but it's cleared out now and the heat is coming back through the end of the week.


We have what appear to be our August monsoon clouds and the wind is starting. I need to put the chlorinator back in the pool instead of what other shit I'm doing.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> monsoon clouds


Those are what escaped and came up here. Not that unusual though.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

Snicker almond should throw some of that coconut cream from a almond joy/mounds bar together. Also that shit dominos pizz. Chicken, pineapple, bbq instead of marinara. Siracha. Shit works


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4952600


Mmmmmm


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Pineapple belongs in sweet and sour, period.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4952611


Im with you to a point. This is modern day dominos. Hardly pizza. Also they were out of ham.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pineapple belongs in sweet and sour, period.


there’s a joke in there but I’m gonna let it go


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 4952602


Damn, I'd hit that. : )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2021)

What can I say? I love Pineapple, Canadian bacon & cheese.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What can I say? I love Pineapple, Canadian bacon & cheese.


there’s a little Hawaiian in all of us.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pineapple belongs in not around here, period.


Fifify


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> there’s a joke in there but I’m gonna let it go


A different slice that


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fifify


I have two plants on my patio, blame the Mrs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have two plants on my patio, blame the Mrs.


Do some bro(meliad) science on them


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4952611


Cultural appropriation


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Cultural appropriation


They’re just mangos with dreads.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They’re just mangos with dreads.


Looks more like a mohawk to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

The visceral response to pinapple on pizza is almost as delicious as pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The visceral response to pinapple on pizza is almost as delicious as pineapple on pizza.


You are dead to me


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The visceral response to pinapple on pizza is almost as delicious as pineapple on pizza.


I am not a fan of explosive vomiting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Looks more like a mohawk to me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Corduroy lol was everyone stoned in the 70's


Yes


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cool I've never seen that. The Gooderham building is used in marketing almost as much as the CN Tower
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951784


Years ago I picked up a book on American indigenous art. My favorite was “The Raven and the First Men” by a Haida artist, done in that lovely formline style.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Years ago I picked up a book on American indigenous art. My favorite was “The Raven and the First Men” by a Haida artist, done in that lovely formline style.
> 
> View attachment 4952733
> 
> View attachment 4952734


the testicles are nicely carved


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You are dead to me


Hey fuck you sir. You ever go to zorbaz when you were in MN? Swear they use lake water in their dough. Have to get the nachos and carve your mark into the table with your pocket knife


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the testicles are nicely carved


Their eyes otoh


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

meneepmeneep.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Their eyes otoh
> 
> View attachment 4952754


I like the explanation behind it. 



https://moa.ubc.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Sourcebooks-Raven_and_the_First_Men.pdf


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Hey fuck you sir. You ever go to zorbaz when you were in MN? Swear they use lake water in their dough. Have to get the nachos and carve your mark into the table with your pocket knife


No, never heard of it. I just now checked, they existed back then but it was 40 yrs ago and I'd have remembered a "Mexican/Pizza Joint" esp a place that uses a "z" in place of every "s"


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nothing wrong with some boobie sweat.


Commerce could be affected.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Smoke from the Dixie fire settled into the valley a bit, so far it hasn't gotten that bad here. Fire is at 217K acres, 21% contained. It rained a little over the area yesterday, not much, but anything helps. Wind should pick up from the SW this afternoon and clear us out, hopefully. Hoping the air tankers can fly today. Headed to 102 this afternoon.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoke from the Dixie fire settled into the valley a bit, so far it hasn't gotten that bad here. Fire is at 217K acres, 21% contained. It rained a little over the area yesterday, not much, but anything helps. Wind should pick up from the SW this afternoon and clear us out, hopefully. Hoping the air tankers can fly today. Headed to 102 this afternoon.
> Mornin.


Morning maam.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Sorry I've been waiting all morning for you to post


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Still laughing about that. Your response was absolutely perfect.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pineapple belongs in sweet and sour, period.





Singlemalt said:


> You are dead to me





cannabineer said:


> I am not a fan of explosive vomiting.


Lame.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still laughing about that. Your response was absolutely perfect.


Common response in the EW shop to varied statements.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Common response in the EW shop to varied statements.


Ew shop?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ew shop?


Electronic Warfare, what I worked on in the USAF. Electronic radar jammers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Electronic Warfare, what I worked on in the USAF. Electronic radar jammers.


lol I never would have got that


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I never would have got that


EW: Electronic Warfare, ECM: Electronic Countermeasures, same thing. Keeps missiles from hitting aircraft.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> EW: Electronic Warfare, ECM: Electronic Countermeasures, same thing. Keeps missiles from hitting aircraft.


Like this stuff? Did you ever get to fly in the bombers?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like this stuff? Did you ever get to fly in the bombers?
> 
> View attachment 4953206


Yes, like that, kinda. Those are for infra red (heat seeking) missiles, the systems I mostly worked on were for radar guided missiles. Never flew in a bomber, we just loaded our systems into the aircraft and the pilot, or in the B-52 a EWO (Electronic Warfare Officer) operated them. I've ridden in mostly cargo aircraft as a passenger. Rode in a Huey once when the roads were bad in Kansas.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

I actually got to fly one of these once in the late 70's. Just straight & level, no takeoff/landing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes, like that, kinda. Those are for infra red (heat seeking) missiles, the systems I mostly worked on were for radar guided missiles. Never flew in a bomber, we just loaded our systems into the aircraft and the pilot, or in the B-52 a EWO (Electronic Warfare Officer) operated them. I've ridden in mostly cargo aircraft as a passenger. Rode in a Huey once when the roads were bad in Kansas.


Very cool, I didn't know what you did when you were in the military. Did you ever work on a carrier? I got to sit in the cockpit of a CF18 at the CNE when I was a kid. I probably have a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I actually got to fly one of these once in the late 70's. Just straight & level, no takeoff/landing.
> 
> View attachment 4953212


When you were in the coast guard?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very cool, I didn't know what you did when you were in the military. Did you ever work on a carrier? I got to sit in the cockpit of a CF18 at the CNE when I was a kid. I probably have a pic of it somewhere.


That's Navy, our pilots landed on terra firma. They did land a U-2 on an aircraft carrier once as a proof of concept.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Like this stuff? Did you ever get to fly in the bombers?
> 
> View attachment 4953206


That's one of my husband's babies deploying chaff.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's one of my husband's babies deploying flares.


fify


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


LMAO I didn't pay much attention to what they threw out of them as long as it wasn't me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When you were in the coast guard?


Yep, Puddle Pirate. : )


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LMAO I didn't pay much attention to what they threw out of them as long as it wasn't me.


B-52 had those, U-2 didn't.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's one of my husband's babies deploying chaff.


Was he a pilot?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was he a pilot?


OMG no, he's f'n maintenance!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG no, he's f'n maintenance!


Hey, we all can't be Tom Cruise.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, we all can't be Tom Cruise.


Thank god! One is too many.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

He's a Scientologist, they know everything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG no, he's f'n maintenance!


Was he navy? I can't tell by the pics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's a Scientologist, they know everything.


I've only met one scientologist, I'd rather spend time with a vegan.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was he navy? I can't tell by the pics.


Hub was USAF and he was an aircraft mechanic on 2 or more engine transports.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub was USAF and he was an aircraft mechanic on 2 or more engine transports.


On what aircraft?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> On what aircraft?


C-141 and occasionally C-5


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

C-5s leak hydro like a mutherfucker. 141s old school.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> C-5s leak hydro like a mutherfucker. 141s old school.


SR-71 leaked fuel!


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub was USAF and he was an aircraft mechanic on 2 or more engine transports.


What years was he in?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub was USAF and he was an aircraft mechanic on 2 or more engine transports.


I was today years old when I learned that a carrier was part of the Navy lol.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> SR-71 leaked fuel!


No shit. You had to be special to touch that jet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> C-5s leak hydro like a mutherfucker. 141s old school.


He said, "I don't remember the C-5's leaking. If you wanted to see leaking it was the C-141 brake swivel."


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> SR-71 leaked fuel!


and outrageously expense stuff at that


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> No shit. You had to be special to touch that jet.


Are you ex-USAF?


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are you ex-USAF?


Yep. Active duty 85’-95’ but I was in CE Civil Engineers as a welder. There’s more to the story that I’ll tell y’all about later.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> No shit. You had to be special to touch that jet.


Speshul.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Shit. https://www.tmz.com/2021/07/28/zz-top-bassist-dusty-hill-dead-dies/


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Yep. Active duty 85’-95’ but I was in CE Civil Engineers as a welder. There’s more to the story that I’ll tell y’all about later.


I like metal


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like metal


And metal likes you judging from all those beads.

Are you sure you're not a bot?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit. https://www.tmz.com/2021/07/28/zz-top-bassist-dusty-hill-dead-dies/


Oh that sucks


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh well, the breeze needs to kick in. I can see the smoke in front of the trees at the end of the street.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit. https://www.tmz.com/2021/07/28/zz-top-bassist-dusty-hill-dead-dies/


Really sad  , I must have seen ZZ top a dozen times growing up.
RIP


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Really sad  , I must have seen ZZ top a dozen times growing up.
> RIP


We saw them a few times also. Didn't see this one coming.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Good Movie for fans





available on Netfix


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit. https://www.tmz.com/2021/07/28/zz-top-bassist-dusty-hill-dead-dies/


Son of a ^&*((%

awe man....that sucks......loved those guys...


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

YAY! Fixed wing tankers back on the fire, it's been a few days. Big boy also.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> YAY! Fixed wing tankers back on the fire, it's been a few days. Big boy also.


very smoky in Sac.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> very smoky in Sac.


It is here also, wind should blow it away this afternoon, hopefully.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2021)

RIP Dusty Hill from ZZ Top. An end of an Era for sure


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)

Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

No taco's tonight, I have an Ahi steak, probably cook some zucchini to go with it, or just slice up some fresh tomatoes with cottage cheese.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> No taco's tonight, I have an Ahi steak, probably cook some zucchini to go with it, or just slice up some fresh tomatoes with cottage cheese.


Haystacks  Yup I'm 12


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2021)

I asked the wife what we have for dinner....course I get the look from hell....Okie dokie,

guess what I found ham steaks and eggs.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 29, 2021)

RIP, Ron










Ron Popeil, inventor and king of TV pitchmen, dies at 86


LOS ANGELES (AP) — Ron Popeil, the quintessential TV pitchman and inventor known to generations of viewers for hawking products including the Veg-O-Matic, the Pocket Fisherman, Mr. Microphone and the Showtime Rotisserie and BBQ, has died, his family said.




apnews.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

Big Quake (8.2) with aftershocks and Tsunami warnings in our previous home.
Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Big Quake (8.2) with aftershocks and Tsunami warnings in our previous home.
> Hope everyone is ok.


*Huge quake of magnitude 8.2 on Alaska Peninsula triggers tsunami alert*
Reuters

July 29 (Reuters) - A shallow earthquake of magnitude 8.2 struck the Alaska Peninsula late on Wednesday, prompting tsunami warnings in the region, authorities said.
There were no immediate reports on loss of property or life.
The U.S. Geological Survey (USGS) said the quake, which struck at 10:15 p.m. local time (0615 GMT Thursday), was at a depth of 35 km.
In Alaska, the National Tsunami Warning Center (NTWC) issued warnings for southern parts, the Peninsula, and Pacific coastal areas from Hinchinbrook Entrance to Unimak Pass. It also issued a "tsunami watch" for the U.S. state of Hawaii.

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center (PTWC) said the possibility of a tsunami threat to the U.S. state of Hawaii and the U.S. Pacific territory of Guam was being investigated.
Japan's Meteorological Agency was investigating whether there was a possibility of a tsunami hitting Japan, the public broadcaster NHK said.
Authorities in New Zealand also said they were assessing if there was any danger to coastal regions.
The U.S. NTWC said it was evaluating the level of tsunami danger for other U.S. and Canadian Pacific coastal areas.

The tremor struck about 91 km east-southeast of Perryville in Alaska. It was about 800 km (500 miles) from Anchorage, Alaska's biggest city. It was followed by seven aftershocks, two of them above magnitude 6.0, according to USGS.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Ron
> View attachment 4953753
> 
> 
> ...


Is he number 3? Slipknot drummer also died


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> No taco's tonight, I have an Ahi steak, probably cook some zucchini to go with it, or just slice up some fresh tomatoes with cottage cheese.


I picked the first tomato from my garden last night. And there's a few cukes finally ready. The cukes did bad this year. Plenty of yellow squash though.

I took a yellow squash to my tenant from Nigeria...He never saw one before.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Big Quake (8.2) with aftershocks and Tsunami warnings in our previous home.
> Hope everyone is ok.


Holy shit! I hope everyone there is ok


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Is he number 3? Slipknot drummer also died


ZZ top bassist and a drummer, no I think we need another musician. @tyler.durden until we get number #3 DO NOT MOVE!


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Fuck, Dusty's dead. ZZ top has been part of my life forever. Sneaking out of the house when I was in high school late at night and getting picked up by Cave man (he had wild hair like his nickname) in his mom's 68 Pontiac Bonneville with a ZZ top tape in the 8 track. Getting stoned and ending up at Denney's at O dark 30. The Mrs used to hear them on Wolfman Jack's show out of Tijuana late at night on her AM radio with an ear bud. Anyway I found this concert last night, almost 1.5 hrs. Some more obscure tunes on it also, enjoy. RIP Dusty.


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2021)

Three Americans create enough carbon emissions to kill one person, study finds


The analysis draws on public health studies that conclude that for every 4,434 metric tons of CO2 produced, one person globally will die




www.theguardian.com


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I know a girl named Crystal Tripp ....well knew!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm a tree.. zoom in


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I'm a tree.. zoom inView attachment 4954067



Cell towers everywhere.





















__





Spot the Hidden Cell Tower | joe-ks.com


Cells Sell - but only if they get better



www.joe-ks.com


----------



## TheCropMan (Jul 29, 2021)

And who said mites were a problem?


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2021)

TheCropMan said:


> And who said mites were a problem?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2021)

Black Crows jammed!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Black Crows jammed!!!!
> View attachment 4954243


All I can think of is the Delta variant is as contagious as measles and chickenpox and can be carried by the vaccinated. Be careful you crazy kids! I hope it was a lot of fun too, it looks like it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

So Google says coral for the 35th Anniversary.
I actually planned ahead (like a month) and have them wrapped in my computer desk already.

What do you ladies think with matching earrings?









Earth & Ocean Collection


Designer jewelry from Italy direct to discerning U.S. jewelry fans. Roma brings you the perfect blend of quality and value with timeless designs in sterling silver, gold, and rose gold.




www.romadesignerjewelry.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

ZZ Top’s Billy Gibbons on ‘the Waterworks Coming and Going’ After Dusty Hill’s Sudden Death — and Why Band Will Go On


That little ol’ band from Texas is now, sadly, littler. Dusty Hill, one-third of ZZ Top for the last 51 years, was revealed Wednesday to have died of indeterminate causes. On Thursday, remain…




variety.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So Google says coral for the 35th Anniversary.
> I actually planned ahead (like a month) and have them wrapped in my computer desk already.
> 
> What do you ladies think with matching earrings?
> ...


Ahhh that is sweet and lovely. That's it, in my next life I'm marrying you.

PS I also plan on being 6' or taller so height up.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh that is sweet and lovely. That's it, in my next life I'm marrying you.
> 
> PS I also plan on being 6' or taller so height up.


I "went out" with a girl in HS that was as tall as I was, it was actually a little strange.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I "went out" with a girl in HS that was as tall as I was, it was actually a little strange.


Yeah hub's not a fan of my height. He says I'm too short. Which is very confusing to me since I wasn't a child bride so whatever  Honestly I'm not a fan of my height either. Things can be far more difficult with a short lever.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> a short lever.


A long lever causes more stress on the lower back which is why I am missing a disk between L5-S1.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> A long lever causes more stress on the lower back which is why I am missing a disk between L5-S1.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Lmao that's a great one!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh that is sweet and lovely. That's it, in my next life I'm marrying you.
> 
> PS I also plan on being 6' or taller so height up.


Funny you mention height - I'm 6' 2" so that shouldn't be a problem.
Dad was 5' 10"
Mom was 6' 0"
They got along famously for 57 years.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Just read the electrical meter for today (yeah I know I'm late), 79666, today is shaping up to be weird.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

What is it with noon news anchors all being in the DD =/> cup range?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> What is it with noon news anchors all being in the DD =/> cup range?


Can't tell if that's a complaint or two handed compliment.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't tell if that's a complaint or *two handed* compliment.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't tell if that's a complaint or two handed compliment.


They say more than a mouthful is a waste, but I have two hands also so...


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't tell if that's a complaint or two handed compliment.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> What is it with noon news anchors all being in the DD =/> cup range?


They keep us abreast


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

It's gotta be a hard job.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4954774


Almost as if it might have been intentional.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So Google says coral for the 35th Anniversary.
> I actually planned ahead (like a month) and have them wrapped in my computer desk already.
> 
> What do you ladies think with matching earrings?
> ...


Red Coral accessories too?











Red Coral Labien Non Piercing Intimate Jewelry Labia - Etsy Canada


This Lip Rings item by IntimateJewelrySTU has 24 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 03 May, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> Red Coral accessories too?
> 
> View attachment 4954843
> 
> ...


Does it come with a matching nipple chain?


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Does it come with a matching nipple chain?


No.  

I'm sure that a skilled jeweler could create something that would be hard to beat for a long time.





LoL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> No.
> 
> I'm sure that a skilled jeweler could create something that would be hard to beat for a long time.
> 
> ...


Those clamps will work........


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

They used to make "Sweater Bumpers" basically rings that fit around nipples that keep them erect.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

Really appreciate the input from all the "Ladies" here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

My stack flue sensor ohmed out at 2.2 m Ohms vs 3.5-4. It's on order. FedEx delayed my over priced protocol adapter so somehow it's efficient.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My stack flue sensor ohmed out at 2.2 m Ohms vs 3.5-4. It's on order. FedEx delayed my over priced protocol adapter so somehow it's efficient.


Ok I just got to ask what made you check the Ohms?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I just got to ask what made you check the Ohms?


My pool's heater wasn't working and I pulled a stack flue sensor code off the motherboard.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My pool's heater wasn't working and I pulled a stack flue sensor code off the motherboard.


And your first thought was not to call the pool guy you are one awesome lady


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

@neosapien 's wife hates it when he has to come to California to bail me out. So I'm going it alone


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And your first thought was not to call the pool guy you are one awesome lady


Oh and to be fair (@raratt ) we do this just like aircraft maintenance. Hub de-panels and I come in when the electronics are exposed with my fancy Fluke meter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @neosapien 's wife hates it when he has to come to California to bail me out. So I'm going it alone


O please take pictures or even better video this is the alcohol party you were talking about right he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh and to be fair (@raratt ) we do this just like aircraft maintenance. Hub de-panels and I come in when the electronics are exposed with my fancy Fluke meters


If it doesn't have a 16 pin plug my options are limited


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O please take pictures ...snip...



There ya go ;D You can guess whose meter is whose. I think the case is a dead giveaway. He doesn't have his older SnapOn full scanner. He switched to a laptop for that now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4955251
> There ya go ;D You can guess whose meter is whose. I think the case is a dead giveaway. He doesn't have his older SnapOn full scanner. He switched to a laptop for that now.


Now you're just trying to make me jealous don't make me go out to the garage and show my real age my actual scanners have little needles on them the little Maco was a gift from my son from when he went to college out at Wild Tech came home and figured out he hates working on vehicles lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub de-panels


We pulled our own panels, thank you. Speed handle to the rescue. I smacked myself in the forehead once with one, it came off the screw and somehow the rotating motion translated to backward motion. Had to look around and see if anyone witnessed that one.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> We pulled our own panels, thank you. Speed handle to the rescue. I smacked myself in the forehead once with one, it came off the screw and somehow the rotating motion translated to backward motion. Had to look around and see if anyone witnessed that one.
> Mornin.


Did you forget about the security camera


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> We pulled our own panels, thank you. Speed handle to the rescue. I smacked myself in the forehead once with one, it came off the screw and somehow the rotating motion translated to backward motion. Had to look around and see if anyone witnessed that one.
> Mornin.


I read that aloud to Matt he's still chuckling and said that's why the pros de-paneled prior to calling in electronics.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you forget about the security camera


Not back in those days. What happened on the flight line stayed on the flight line, kind of.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I read that aloud to Matt he's still chuckling and said that's why the pros de-paneled prior to calling in electronics.


They must have had a better union where he was at than we did. NO way a crew chief would depanel for us. We called sheet metal in when a screw was stuck was about it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

The panels in the pic were fiberglass, and the round thing is our RWR antenna which had a hard line attached to the receiver itself. We really didn't want a crew chief to take them off.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> They must have had a better union where he was at than we did. NO way a crew chief would depanel for us. We called sheet metal in when a screw was stuck was about it.


He said, "Yup, we flew on time, on scale." That's when I stopped transcribing. He said a couple other things. You guys should discuss this over a beer  My hot tub will be working soon (again).


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> The panels in the pic were fiberglass, and the round thing is our RWR antenna which had a hard line attached to the receiver itself. We really didn't want a crew chief to take them off.
> 
> View attachment 4955261


what is the black thing with yellow dot?


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what is the black thing with yellow dot?


Antenna, positioned at 45 degrees from centerline for 360 degree coverage. The three things around it were used to attach our test equipment to inject RF signals for test.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @neosapien 's wife hates it when he has to come to California to bail me out. So I'm going it alone


Bad stack flue sensor. I'm gonna guess you have a Pentair Mastertemp lol?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Bad stack flue sensor. I'm gonna guess you have a Pentair Mastertemp lol?


Starite/Pentair Max-E-Therm 400. I think it's its precursor


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Starite/Pentair Max-E-Therm 400


Is that the R2d2 looking one?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Is that the R2d2 looking one?


Yup, I think the Mastertemp is it's sober, younger brother.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2021)

Green Chile harvest time !!!! Pretty sure im gotta get my 1st baby goat ,call him hatch.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2021)

Freaky ‘Penis Snakes’ Have Finally Made It to the U.S., and of Course They Chose Florida


The legless amphibians are probably harmless, most certainly hideous—and possibly here to stay.




gizmodo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

ANC said:


> Freaky ‘Penis Snakes’ Have Finally Made It to the U.S., and of Course They Chose Florida
> 
> 
> The legless amphibians are probably harmless, most certainly hideous—and possibly here to stay.
> ...


Like America needs more dicks.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Like America needs more dicks.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

I have the salmon I smoked, some potatoes that need used, some green onions, and some bacon grease in my pan. I'm thinking salmon hash to go with my eggs this morning...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have the salmon I smoked, some potatoes that need used, some green onions, and some bacon grease in my pan. I'm thinking salmon hash to go with my eggs this morning...


I'd eat that. Got an apple? A nice pairing would be apple chunks on the side


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that. Got an apple? A nice pairing would be apple chunks on the side


I was high enough I thought part of the hash. A nice sweet crunchiness that would pair well with all that salmon fishy oil mmmmm


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

I need to find a better dry rub for salmon, my standard one doesn't really compliment it. Google will tell me.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have the salmon I smoked, some potatoes that need used, some green onions, and some bacon grease in my pan. I'm thinking salmon hash to go with my eggs this morning...


I had reservations to go on a salmon fishing boat last week and cancelled due to the Covid surge. Did not want to get packed on a boat all day shoulder to shoulder with 20 unknowns.....Costco it will be....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to find a better dry rub for salmon, my standard one doesn't really compliment it. Google will tell me.


i get rave reviews from just the basic wet salmon brine of salt & sugar....and alder smoke


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have the salmon I smoked, some potatoes that need used, some green onions, and some bacon grease in my pan. I'm thinking salmon hash to go with my eggs this morning...


Add an egg or two & some Italian bread crumbs & make Salmon Patties.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

doublejj said:


> i get rave reviews from just the basic wet salmon brine of salt & sugar....and alder smoke
> View attachment 4956009


Where did you get the alder? I would have preferred that.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where did you get the alder? I would have preferred that.


Had a bag left over from last year, it is hard to find right now. But Fisherman's warehouse says they have some in stock....


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

doublejj said:


> i get rave reviews from just the basic wet salmon brine of salt & sugar....and alder smoke
> View attachment 4956009


I do rainbow trout with salt and sugar. Pack the cavity and around them in ziplock bags. Not that long in that or it changes the texture....then rinse in ice cold water, dry then in the smoker. It's really good 

Made salmon candy a few times too but that's a little different. But oh man so freaking tasty


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> rainbow trout


I have some in the freezer, been in there awhile, but I freeze them in water so they don't get freezer burned. These will get fried in corn meal with fried potatoes on the side.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Made salmon candy a few times too but that's a little different. But oh man so freaking tasty


In AK that's called "Squaw Candy" - and you're right, it's the bomb!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In AK that's called "Squaw Candy" - and you're right, it's the bomb!


Have any recipes? 

It's one of those things that makes your.......well now my mouth is watering..........yeah, that kinda stuff


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm ready to buy a calf. Is the price of beef outrageous out west now too? Rib eye steak is $15-16 a pound this year. Last year, $7-8. Pork seems to have increased the least, and what I've been eating the most of. But I miss my weekly rib eye. Might become a monthly treat, until they come back to reality....Or i buy a cow.

Squaw candy....hmmm, my mouth is not watering  Is that made from fish, or squaw?? Or a fishy squaw?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

I left my god damn phone at the casino 30 min away and I’m hammered


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm ready to buy a calf. Is the price of beef outrageous out west now too? Rib eye steak is $15-16 a pound this year. Last year, $7-8. Pork seems to have increased the least, and what I've been eating the most of. But I miss my weekly rib eye. Might become a monthly treat, until they come back to reality....Or i buy a cow.
> 
> Squaw candy....hmmm, my mouth is not watering  Is that made from fish, or squaw?? Or a fishy squaw?


Salmon.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I left my god damn phone at the casino 30 min away and I’m hammered


it will be there bro.....don't go get it now. It's safe and so are you. You can pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it will be there bro.....don't go get it now. It's safe and so are you. You can pick it up tomorrow


Just got it back! Fuck yeah.


My buddy drove me there and back, found out, after he dropped me off i chased him down back to the main road, that i left my phone there.
Dude went to the casino and brought it back to me. God damn! What a good dude!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

I just kicked him down 2 zips of fire for his help. He said no i said take it fucker!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice! Where you up at the casino?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Where you up at the casino?


First time at a casino since the outbreak.


Was down 800 bucks, shot up to 1000 ahead left -300ish not bad slots. TAbles were closed? Wtf


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

I was panicking more than if i lost my wallet. I dont do that shit! Never! God damnit


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Gold country


The Mrs made some money there, paid for our concert and the room plus some.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs made some money there, paid for our concert and the room plus some.


Nice!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Where you up at the casino?


I won 74K in 2010. Black oak casino. Please don’t dox me. Bought that house in paradise ca in 2011 
I used to live at the casinos if i wasn’t:
Golfing
Disc golfing
Fishing
Etc
Sometimes all the above the same day the good ol days


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> First time at a casino since the outbreak.
> 
> 
> Was down 800 bucks, shot up to 1000 ahead left -300ish not bad slots. TAbles were closed? Wtf


Fun!



Aeroknow said:


> I won 74K in 2010. Black oak casino. Please don’t dox me. Bought that house in paradise ca in 2011


Holy fuck dude! 74K no shit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck dude! 74K no shit!


Yup. I was screaming like i won a million bucks.
On a slot lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

Look at me exaggerating lol. Wasn’t 74K i lied honestly didn’t mean to. 10 years from now the story might be 75K? Lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4956235
> 
> 
> 
> Omg totally did not mean to post that pic here. Meant to post it in the politics section. My bad. So sorry


Have another beer bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have another beer bro.


Lmao. How’d you know!


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @sunni can you please ban me for being a bad boy. I hate this name anyways. Would love a fresh start.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Can you guys please help me with my new name before i get banned?


Reported.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

Good night way past my bedtime. Will delete the previous posts in the morning


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

Son put up a fluffy video, I need to go pee now.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @sunni
> I’m kind of hammered here but you are like the hottest chick on this planet. Not even kidding. I’ve been waiting for a new pic of you to fap to. Not even kidding. Got any new pics to post?


ok so you are getting banned...unless she PM's you some pics....then send them to me. thanks bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

I was just kidding i’m not even tired yet but i’ll still most likely delete most of my posts in the morning like usual lol especially the ones with a “@“


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey guys if you are a republican and you take offense to what i often say i truly am sorry. I love you


You are hammered.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You are hammered.


yeah when i read that, that's when I started to get worried about him.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

You guys ever get drunk and then take a dab? That’s how i roll. Fuck i’m thrashed






Got my phone back


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys ever get drunk and then take a dab? That’s how i roll. Fuck i’m thrashed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2021)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


must be the whiskey.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Damn I went to bed and miss everything lol


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2021)

@tyler.durden 

How are you doing? Here's another one for your listening pleasure. I think you like good hip-hop? Same artist as last time. Just dropped his 2nd album a few days ago. Very visceral and emotional. 

If you don't like good hip-hop…. @srh88 here check this out lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BudmanTX
> View attachment 4956771


where in the hell did u find that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> where in the hell did u find that?


My shop


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My shop


Is that from a Ford?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that from a Ford?


VW


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> VW


Ahh. The plastic housing and textured plastic bed looks like Ford PU trucks from the 80's (I had 2)


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2021)

This isn't bad especially for Aug.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh. The plastic housing and textured plastic bed looks like Ford PU trucks from the 80's (I had 2)


It does. But it's v'dub


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Crazy what you'd find in this place!


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Crazy what you'd find in this place!


I have FJ-40 parts everywhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My shop


U know the only place I have seen those was on cabriolet, rabbit up to 84, and special edition jettas....u know people are looking for those..

It's also European with the Celsius for the temp guage...js


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

Now I have seen something similar on early 911's too


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Pretty cool huh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> U know the only place I have seen those was on cabriolet, rabbit up to 84, and special edition jettas....u know people are looking for those..
> 
> It's also European with the Celsius for the temp guage...js


Pretty sure it's the lower center console of a '83 gti.....or something my dad grabbed at some point. He had a sweet one


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2021)

lokie said:


>


Technically shouldn't it say… This is your brain on drugs, with a side order of bacon?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Technically shouldn't it say… This is your brain on drugs, with a side order of bacon?


Missing: hash browns


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Missing: hash browns


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pretty sure it's the lower center console of a '83 gti.....or something my dad grabbed at some point. He had a sweet one


Those were good cars honestly, later I found the conversion to turn them to carb..and bingo totally different ride...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2021)

neosapien said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> How are you doing? Here's another one for your listening pleasure. I think you like good hip-hop? Same artist as last time. Just dropped his 2nd album a few days ago. Very visceral and emotional.
> 
> If you don't like good hip-hop…. @srh88 here check this out lol.


Interesting flow, he says a lot of real shit. I like the lack of drums, and I dig when the beat drops out completely and he's just a capella. Here's a dude I've really been into lately. Now that MF Doom is gone, I think this dude is the greatest lyricist around. He's on the Rhymesayers label now. Great shit, check out his Impossible Kid album.








The original vid is cool, too.







Bonus tune -


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Interesting flow, he says a lot of real shit. I like the lack of drums, and I dig when the beat drops out completely and he's just a capella. Here's a dude I've really been into lately. Now that MF Doom is gone, I think this dude is the greatest lyricist around. He's on the Rhymesayers label now. Great shit, check out his Impossible Kid album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck yeah I been rocking with Aesop since Daylight days!






Rhymesayers is legit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2021)

This is a pretty good consumer advocacy site. Worth subscribing to his newsletter.








How to rent a car: the ultimate guide


Renting a car can be confusing to even the most seasoned traveler. But let's keep it simple. Here's your ultimate guide on how to rent a car.




www.elliott.org


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

My fish tank is leaking. Time to decide whether to replace it, or give it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> My fish tank is leaking. Time to decide whether to replace it, or give it up.


do you still have fish?


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you still have fish?


A few, and a BIG algae eater. Finding one to fit the cabinet is a challenge.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> My fish tank is leaking. Time to decide whether to replace it, or give it up.


What does “same size new” cost?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> A few, and a BIG algae eater. Finding one to fit the cabinet is a challenge.


What would you do with them if you didn't fix the leak?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What would you do with them if you didn't fix the leak?




follow me for more recipes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4957351
> 
> follow me for more recipes


As long as they're not going to waste.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> As long as they're not going to waste.


Waste? No, tartar maybe though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Waste? No, tartar maybe though.


Hey you scolded me on the high dollar value of your fishies when I asked when they'd be big enough to eat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

Believe me, I don't think there's a plecostomus out there worth what a hybrid discus is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> A few, and a BIG algae eater. Finding one to fit the cabinet is a challenge.


Check petco - I was in ours yesterday for frozen food & noted that they had lots of tanks up to 75.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Believe me, I don't think there's a plecostomus out there worth what a hybrid discus is.


Depends on the flavor.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What does “same size new” cost?


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What would you do with them if you didn't fix the leak?


Give them away?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Believe me, I don't think there's a plecostomus out there worth what a hybrid discus is.




making me google plecostomus and hybrid discus


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Give them away?


Good, I thought you were gonna flush them.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check petco - I was in ours yesterday for frozen food & noted that they had lots of tanks up to 75.


I did, their 40 gallon is almost the same size, a few inches wider. Would need a new hood also.


----------



## lokie (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What would you do with them if you didn't fix the leak?


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

I decided I should back up my pics to the cloud yesterday, now my pictures folder is all wonky, WTF?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I decided I should back up my pics to the cloud yesterday, now my pictures folder is all wonky, WTF?


I'm getting ready to do something similar. I am in the process of making three local backups prior to that. Essentially in an upload on a slower line you can get errors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I decided I should back up my pics to the cloud yesterday, now my pictures folder is all wonky, WTF?


Which cloud service?


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Which cloud service?


It's just a Windows cloud.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Should have just put them on the 4Tb hard drive I have, or burned them to disk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's just a Windows cloud.


Onedrive? If you click view original when you have an image open does it show correctly?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Should have just put them on the 4Tb hard drive I have, or burned them to disk.


I got screwed doing just that. You need to have an offsite copy.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got screwed doing just that. You need to have an offsite copy.


Air gapped works for me. I turn off my internet services, I load to an external drive and disconnect the drive then start my internet services back up.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Onedrive? If you click view original when you have an image open does it show correctly?


It's just the view of the folder changed for no apparent reason, they are still there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's just the view of the folder changed for no apparent reason, they are still there.


They didn't correctly save your original folders extended attributes, meh, sloppy. I still want to load to the cloud. @Laughing Grass I have both OneDrive and iCloud do you recommend one over the other? Have you tried both?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Anyone seen @Metasynth ? Meta, where'd you go? Is it fun there?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Believe me, I don't think there's a plecostomus out there worth what a hybrid discus is.


Zebra pleco fetch a pretty penny. Brother picked up 17 baby hybrid discus month or two ago. Maybe silver dollar size not showing color last i was there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They didn't correctly save your original folders extended attributes, meh, sloppy. I still want to load to the cloud. @Laughing Grass I have both OneDrive and iCloud do you recommend one over the other? Have you tried both?


I like icloud most since everything I have is apple. I'm using the 50gb plan that automatically syncs all my pics and videos. I also have a 2tb google one plan where I've been manually using for storage of old pics and videos where I don't necessarily need immediate access, it's a lot cheaper than icloud. I'm not really that familiar with onedrive I've only used it when images have beens shared with me. I haven't gone back to disk storage since my pics and videos were recovered.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

There is a check box to "save space" on my computer by pointing the pictures file to the cloud, so it moved all the pictures from my folder to the cloud. I unchecked it and it is (hopefully) restoring them to my pictures folder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is a check box to "save space" on my computer by pointing the pictures file to the cloud, so it moved all the pictures from my folder to the cloud. I unchecked it and it is (hopefully) restoring them to my pictures folder.


Are you using windows?


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you using windows?


Yes, that didn't work so I am copying them to my pics folder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes, that didn't work so I am copying them to my pics folder.


Bummer. Did they all synchronize correctly to the cloud. I don't know windows very well.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2021)

I have a box of all the hard drives from my old PC's somewhere, that's my backup, lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2021)

Forest Service changes 'let it burn' policy following criticism from western politicians


The U.S. Forest Service indicates it will be more aggressive in putting out blazes early rather than letting some burn as a way to thin out brush.




www.latimes.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. Did they all synchronize correctly to the cloud. I don't know windows very well.


It pointed my pictures album to the cloud and moved all the pics there. I don't want to wait for them to open from the cloud.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Got them back where I want them, and adjusted the view to the way it was before. I'm OK now.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's just a Windows cloud.


Here’s a cloud through my window. Anglerfish.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2021)

After 9 years, my wife has rejoined the workforce. Which means I have these awesome mini crockpot meals waiting for me when I get home…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

Chicken, potatoes, rice, apple slice?
Looks good regardless & I'd eat it.
BTW Wife pics?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chicken, potatoes, rice, apple slice?
> Looks good regardless & I'd eat it.
> BTW Wife pics?


Baby back ribs, potatoes and rice. 



Spoiler


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Baby back ribs, potatoes and rice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice!


Oh you like that huh?


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

T


mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


 THE GRUNDLE STINK


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Oh you like that huh?


yeah! The glazing on those ribs looked amazing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Oh you like that huh?


j/k of course. She’s very cute.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> j/k of course. She’s very cute.


Lol, I was going to say we can put the ribs in a hot tub with a couple Trulys and see where the night goes…


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

ANC said:


>


An impressive erection!


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

Opposition from behind.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

My cool net find du jour. I do wish they’d have shared the full circuit. I wanted to see the kitchen.









Woman Places Camera on Sushi Conveyor Belt and the Results Are Amazing


Julia Franco filmed the video at an LA sushi restaurant and the footage has been labelled "cinematic" after being viewed over 12 million times.




www.google.com


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi everyone jus lurking around and I like what I see . Was going to go chop the plant down  but I’m afraid I can’t do it . To dam hot and I don’t think I have the physical strength .


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 5, 2021)

@neosapien both pics look delicious  . Mine can sure cook up some awesome food but her being my 24hr caregive for the last decade sure has took a toll on both of us. So for now just setting back with a bowl from last year’s crop .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Hi everyone jus lurking around and I like what I see . Was going to go chop the plant down View attachment 4958603 but I’m afraid I can’t do it . To dam hot and I don’t think I have the physical strength .


Welcome to TnT.

Participation can be rewarding.





Please enjoy your stay


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

sniff 

sniff

sniff

new guy smell......








welcome to TnT


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 5, 2021)

thanks everyone . Last kid just graduated so being home with just the wife 24/7 is tough  . I love her but I wish she’d take a toke every once in a while .

@BudmanTX …. I’m the FNG around here trying to find a spot to fit in and all I can smell is some good smoke . Y’all seem to be great people!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

The Firebird is back overhead, being put through its paces at about 10k AGL. It has a unique propulsion sound with a major sixth interval.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> thanks everyone . Last kid just graduated so being home with just the wife 24/7 is tough  . I love her but I wish she’d take a toke every once in a while .
> 
> @BudmanTX …. I’m the FNG around here trying to find a spot to fit in and all I can smell is some good smoke . Y’all seem to be great people!


you ain't seen nothing yet...trust me....

welcome again...

little friendly advice.....stay out of the Politics section......

enjoy...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you ain't seen nothing yet...trust me....
> 
> welcome again...
> 
> ...


Definitely stay outta politics - your mental health will thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you ain't seen nothing yet...trust me....
> 
> welcome again...
> 
> ...


psst you have 10+ pages of posts in that section.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

Still going


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 5, 2021)

That’s a for sure thing with me . I don’t do any social media except two other forums . One is no politics allowed and the other just got rid of their section do to members complaining and leaving . Only thing I don’t like about this forum is the political section . Grandma always told me you don’t talk politics or religion. If people want to talk Politics I’m sure there’s a forum for that and that’s my  .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

Well I should go chop, damn it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> psst you have 10+ pages of posts in that section.
> 
> View attachment 4958626


yeah i know....i've popped my head in there on a few occasions.....i've seen things...lol

especially new people coming in....::::shutters:::....other times



i've had some decent conversation in there too....

think i made rolli laugh on a couple of occasions.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i know....i've popped my head in there on a few occasions.....i've seen things...lol
> 
> especially new people coming in....::::shutters:::....other times
> 
> ...









I have three posts in there


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have three posts in there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4958661


IKR... must have been high and gotten lost.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have three posts in there


That's exactly the scene I thought of when I read Budman's post.

How can you know that movie if your really only like 16?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's exactly the scene I thought of when I read Budman's post.
> 
> How can you know that movie if your really only like 16?


lol 16? I wish. I've seen most big pop culture movies that came out before I was born. The Princess Bride is my all time favourite movie and it came out in 87.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol 16? I wish. I've seen most big pop culture movies that came out before I was born. The Princess Bride is my all time favourite movie and it came out in 87.


Great flick. I still invoke Rodents of Unusual Size. My faves, in no order:
Wall-E
Hunt for Red October
Contact


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol 16? I wish. I've seen most big pop culture movies that came out before I was born. The Princess Bride is my all time favourite movie and it came out in 87.


Our youngest was born that year. 

Have you seen Silver Bullet or Cats Eye? If not you would probably enjoy them.
BTW, I love The Princess bride with the ROUS's & Andre the Giant.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our youngest was born that year.
> 
> Have you seen Silver Bullet or Cats Eye? If not you would probably enjoy them.
> BTW, I love The Princess bride with the ROUS's & Andre the Giant.


Andre was awesome in that movie......

Mine:
Highlander
Hell Raiser
Cannonball run 1 and 2
Smokey and the Bandit
Star Trek

just to name a few


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our youngest was born that year.
> 
> Have you seen Silver Bullet or Cats Eye? If not you would probably enjoy them.
> BTW, I love The Princess bride with the ROUS's & Andre the Giant.


I have a screwdriver called the Dread Robertson


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Andre was awesome in that movie......
> 
> Mine:
> Highlander
> ...


Nice choices.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

oh shit

did we scare the new guy off already.......


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> After 9 years, my wife has rejoined the workforce. Which means I have these awesome mini crockpotmeals waiting for me when I get home…
> 
> View attachment 4958109


Yeah whats wrong with good food. Also as gwn said, pics. Tittys bro


curious2garden said:


> Well I should go chop, damn it


i gotch you. Could go for a dip in your pool. Buddies parents have one... Have fun babes


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Nice choices.


Hooper and stroker ace.....he was good in those two imo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Great flick. I still invoke Rodents of Unusual Size. My faves, in no order:
> Wall-E
> Hunt for Red October
> Contact


 I haven't seen the hunt for red october, probably should not a Sean Connery fan. The scene where Wall-E loses his memory still makes me cry. 









GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our youngest was born that year.
> 
> Have you seen Silver Bullet or Cats Eye? If not you would probably enjoy them.
> BTW, I love The Princess bride with the ROUS's & Andre the Giant.


I was born in 1990 so not that far off. I've seen Cats Eye. Haven't seen Silver Bullet, I saw American Werewolf in London and thought it was pretty cheesy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Andre was awesome in that movie......
> 
> Mine:
> Highlander
> ...


Which Star Trek?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't seen the hunt for red october, probably should not a Sean Connery fan. The scene where Wall-E loses his memory still makes me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Connery is his usual self. Atrocious Scot-Russian dialog. But otherwise give it a go. It is a sci-fi movie without spacecraft.

The book is excellent. The script deviates. But it does so well. One of those rare movies where the screenplay is not obviously worse than the award-winning original.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Which Star Trek?


Ikr? So many choice.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 5, 2021)

Didn’t scare me off and mine is grandma’s boy and thorough not movies Eddie Murphy delirious and raw .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was born in 1990 so not that far off. I've seen Cats Eye. Haven't seen Silver Bullet, I saw American Werewolf in London and thought it was pretty cheesy.


I won't ruin it for you but the ending of Silver Bullet just begged me to scare the shit outta our kids - and it worked every time even though they knew I was gonna do it.
Momma screamed too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

Goonies


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2021)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ikr? So many choice.


The two JJ Abrams ones were my favs. He’s doing another with the director of Wandavision


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Goonies


In the Shadow of the Moon

This scene is so beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I won't ruin it for you but the ending of Silver Bullet just begged me to scare the shit outta our kids - and it worked every time even though they knew I was gonna do it.
> Momma screamed too!


Okay I'll give it a shot, I like jump scares.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Kung Fu Hustle


In the top 5 for me for sure. So over the top hilarious.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The two JJ Abrams ones were my favs. He’s doing another with the director of Wandavision


No and no. Barbie and Ken in skintight uniforms. Behold the real.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Goonies


that goes well on a Sunday with Stand by Me and The Sandlot.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that goes well on a Sunday with Stand by Me and The Sandlot.


The Sandlot rules. I think I would have been hided had I attempted a parallel-vacuum array.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Which Star Trek?


start from star trek : the motion picture circa 1979


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hooper and stroker ace.....he was good in those two imo


Also of worthy note, with an all star cast.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> start from star trek : the motion picture circa 1979


Better yet St-Tos on Prime I think


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Goonies


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 5, 2021)

My best friend and stoner buddy had a Library oh vhs tapes growing up . His dad taped every movie he rented . I think we wore out the die hard tape. Was nice because they could hold three movies . Now my friend has 3 TB worth of movies .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No and no. Barbie and Ken in skintight uniforms. Behold the real.


You have to admit Benedict Cumberbatch's Khan was spectacular compared to Ricardo Montalban


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have to admit Benedict Cumberbatch's Khan was spectacular compared to Ricardo Montalban


Lacks rich Corinthian leather.


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have to admit Benedict Cumberbatch's Khan was spectacular compared to Ricardo Montalban


But what does he know about luxury


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> Didn’t scare me off and mine is grandma’s boy and thorough not movies Eddie Murphy delirious and raw .


those are good, if you like early stand up....ck out red fox......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> those are good, if you like early stand up....ck out red fox......


(clutches chest)
I’m coming Elizabeth!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Lacks rich Corinthian leather.





lokie said:


> But what does he know about luxury


lol that totally explains the inspiration for those douchey Matthew Mcconaughey Lincoln commercials.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

getting a lot of sad faces @cannabineer


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Also as gwn said, pics. Tittys bro





Spoiler



me thinks you missed the spoiler in the 1st reply?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> me thinks you missed the spoiler in the 1st reply?


dang


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> getting a lot of sad faces @cannabineer


You’re supporting Wrong Trek. I don’t like the reboots with 20-year-olds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Better yet St-Tos on Prime I think


the original series is awesome to watch....i still catch it on reg tv sometime....they do a series staring from the orginal and all the way up to DS9 one to two episodes each....

been trying to find Babylon 5 episodes...those are hard to find....


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 5, 2021)

I can’t give any likes yet but this has been a fun read  …..


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> those are good, if you like early stand up....ck out red fox......


LoL Not ready for prime time but Redd made me laugh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You’re supporting Wrong Trek. I don’t like the reboots with 20-year-olds.


Growing up with William Shatner being caricature of himself it's hard to look at him as a serious actor. I like him and signed the petition for him to be our Governor General, but his acting...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In the Shadow of the Moon
> 
> This scene is so beautiful


This is the one I wanted. Shame they truncated the scene at the end, with the roaring exultant vehicle passing spent stage and escape system.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> LoL Not ready for prime time but Redd made me laugh.


me to and...and the aunt, Lawanda page...she was also a stand up for a time too.....


----------



## Ulf (Aug 5, 2021)

If horror = horrible = horrific,
and terror = terrible = terrific,
how can doing something terrific be a good thing yet doing something horrific be a bad thing?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Ulf said:


> If horror = horrible = horrific,
> and terror = terrible = terrific,
> how can doing something terrific be a good thing yet doing something horrific be a bad thing?


Roller coasters. They’re terrific.

Friday traffic in Boston. It’s horrific.


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

Ulf said:


> If horror = horrible = horrific,
> and terror = terrible = terrific,
> how can doing something terrific be a good thing yet doing something horrific be a bad thing?


Your reasoning is flawed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2021)

Ulf said:


> If horror = horrible = horrific,
> and terror = terrible = terrific,
> how can doing something terrific be a good thing yet doing something horrific be a bad thing?


----------



## Ulf (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Roller coasters. They’re terrific.
> 
> Friday traffic in Boston. It’s horrific.


Well played.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Ulf said:


> Well played.


It was not so much a play as a presentation of semantics. Look up “enormity”.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2021)

Various free consumer credit, banking, loan, housing, insurance employment history reports you can request.









Big List of Free Consumer Data Reports 2022: Check Your Credit, Banking, Rental History, Insurance, and Employment Data


Updated for 2022. Since these are available every 12 months, it is a good idea to check these near or around the same time each year. A lot of companies make their money by collecting and selling d…




www.mymoneyblog.com












Big List of Free Consumer Data Reports (2/2): See Your Confidential Rental History, Insurance, Retail, & Employment Data


Updated for 2021. Here is the second part of my big list of free consumer reports from over 50 different reporting agencies. The first part included your credit, banking, and subprime lending-relat…




www.mymoneyblog.com


----------



## Ulf (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It was not so much a play as a presentation of semantics. Look up “enormity”.


I understood it when I seen it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Ulf said:


> I understood it when I seen it.


I can foretell that we will have fun.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I can foretell that we will have fun.


Tsk tsk, playing with your food again


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Tsk tsk, playing with your food again


mmrrowrr


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> mmrrowrr


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 7, 2021)

Big ass steak burrito with guac and sour cream. Yeah im hungry two scoopes of habanaro. Prolly spelled bad. Pardon me.


----------



## Ulf (Aug 7, 2021)

Only the surfaces if water are wet.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Ulf said:


> Only the surfaces if water are wet.


OK I’ll bite
Do explain


----------



## Ulf (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> OK I’ll bite
> Do explain


The film created by air contacting the surfaces of water is what gives the feeling of wetness. Everything in between those surfaces is incapable creating that effect because only the film can do so.

Imagine a cube of suspended water. The six sides are wet due to the perimeter of air contacting the water. Anything that passes through will become wet due to adding to the number of sides (or contour of a single side) of the cube by the number of sides (or single contour) of the object, yet the area between the original surfaces and the created ones remains dry.

As the object is removed from the cube, it retains the surface created by it's insertion into the original cube which makes it feel wet.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Ulf said:


> The film created by air contacting the surfaces of water is what gives the feeling of wetness. Everything in between those surfaces is incapable creating that effect because only the film can do so.
> 
> Imagine a cube of suspended water. The six sides are wet due to the perimeter of air contacting the water. Anything that passes through will become wet due to adding to the number of sides (or contour of a single side) of the cube by the number of sides (or single contour) of the object, yet the area between the original surfaces and the created ones remains dry.
> 
> As the object is removed from the cube, it retains the surface created by it's insertion into the original cube which makes it feel wet.


Whatever you are smoking is very good.


----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2021)

Shocking performances and an 850 to 1 ratio.


----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2021)

Ulf said:


> The film created by air contacting the surfaces of water is what gives the feeling of wetness. Everything in between those surfaces is incapable creating that effect because only the film can do so.
> 
> Imagine a cube of suspended water. The six sides are wet due to the perimeter of air contacting the water. Anything that passes through will become wet due to adding to the number of sides (or contour of a single side) of the cube by the number of sides (or single contour) of the object, yet the area between the original surfaces and the created ones remains dry.
> 
> As the object is removed from the cube, it retains the surface created by it's insertion into the original cube which makes it feel wet.









Suspended H2O is not cubed.


----------



## Ulf (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Whatever you are smoking is very good.


I feel that is meant to be a passive-agressive insult. I don't like it, but you're not wrong my friend! I got ahold of some one hit wonder smoke last nite. Primo!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Ulf said:


> I feel that is meant to be a passive-agressive insult. I don't like it, but you're not wrong my friend! I got ahold of some one hit wonder smoke last nite. Primo!


Apologies. It was meant in good nature. The nub of it is that I do not understand it.


----------



## Ulf (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Apologies. It was meant in good nature. The nub of it is that I do not understand it.


No... hell no... It was meant as well natured banter on my end too. Maybe I should learn to use lol... lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Ulf said:


> No... hell no... It was meant as well natured banter on my end too. Maybe I should learn to use lol... lol.


No worries.
In any case I am curious. There’s something worthy in what you said, but I’m not putting it together right.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No worries.
> In any case I am curious. There’s something worthy in what you said, but I’m not putting it together right.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Ulf said:


> The film created by air contacting the surfaces of water is what gives the feeling of wetness. Everything in between those surfaces is incapable creating that effect because only the film can do so.
> 
> Imagine a cube of suspended water. The six sides are wet due to the perimeter of air contacting the water. Anything that passes through will become wet due to adding to the number of sides (or contour of a single side) of the cube by the number of sides (or single contour) of the object, yet the area between the original surfaces and the created ones remains dry.
> 
> As the object is removed from the cube, it retains the surface created by it's insertion into the original cube which makes it feel wet.


Actually try this explanation:








Why wet feels wet? A neurophysiological model of human cutaneous wetness sensitivity | Journal of Neurophysiology


Although the ability to sense skin wetness and humidity is critical for behavioral and autonomic adaptations, humans are not provided with specific skin receptors for sensing wetness. It has been proposed that we “learn” to perceive the wetness experienced when the skin is in contact with a wet...



journals.physiology.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 7, 2021)

Ulf said:


> Only the surfaces if water are wet.


How wet?


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2021)

I burned my arm with the pressure washer the other day, I just barely touched the edge of the fan of water to wash off some mud after cleaning grass from neighbour's gutter. My wrist looks like I took a dive off a motorbike.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)

Your life resume will be deemed incomplete unless U go around the world at least 1 time .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

ANC said:


> I burned my arm with the pressure washer the other day, I just barely touched the edge of the fan of water to wash off some mud after cleaning grass from neighbour's gutter. My wrist looks like I took a dive off a motorbike.


Those are nasty. We used to see painters with embedded paint from that.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Your life resume will be deemed incomplete unless U go around the world at least 1 time .


That's your generation's issue. Mine had permanent records and I'm ok with how mine looks 

LOL enjoy the ride.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Growing up with William Shatner being caricature of himself it's hard to look at him as a serious actor. I like him and signed the petition for him to be our Governor General, but his acting...


Really? I thought he was such a great actor and a total bad ass...



Should I slow it down so you can see it? Bruce Lee ain't got shat on Shitner

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Really? I thought he was such a great actor and a total bad ass...
> 
> View attachment 4960713
> 
> ...


I will be mercy full and qik


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's your generation's issue. Mine had permanent records and I'm ok with how mine looks
> 
> LOL enjoy the ride.


That’s pretty good ,haha ,pretty GD good but can’t believe theres a generational gap maybe maturity level . You either are aarp or you are not . Everything feels permanent if you’re aarp .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2021)

Totally Random.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Really? I thought he was such a great actor and a total bad ass...
> 
> View attachment 4960713
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Snagged!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


Many many moons ago I went with mama to see Star Trek 3. When the solemn mountaintop scene came along, she leaned over and with her thick accent she whispered “Bring forth the Lirpa.” We both busted a gut, but quietly because back then.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

I guess we're back into it for awhile. Typical August.



Mornin.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

Winning


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2021)

*Boozy Mountain Dew is coming in 3 flavors*










Boozy Mountain Dew is coming in 3 flavors


The newest entrant into the spiked seltzer wars is ... Mountain Dew.




www.cnn.com






Whatever happened to the ban on flavored vape carts?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Boozy Mountain Dew is coming in 3 flavors*
> View attachment 4962523
> 
> 
> ...


It’s honestly a smart business move. All those kids who grew up in the 90s and 2000s when mtn dew exploded in popularity are all of drinking age now.

brand loyalty runs deep with the dew


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Boozy Mountain Dew is coming in 3 flavors*
> View attachment 4962523
> 
> 
> ...


Those look so cool. I can’t wait to pound all three.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s honestly a smart business move. All those kids who grew up in the 90s and 2000s when mtn dew exploded in popularity are all of drinking age now.
> 
> brand loyalty runs deep with the dew


Wizzle Piss. Some people love that shit. It’s addictive . I am surprised the hard one is zero sugar . They were known for the sugar . I knew people that would buy that shit by the case they couldn’t live without it. This stuff better be as good if not better .


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wizzle Piss. Some people love that shit. It’s addictive . I am surprised the hard one is zero sugar . They were known for the sugar . I knew people that would buy that shit by the case they couldn’t live without it. This stuff better be as good if not better .


Eh, Mountain Dew was too…tangy? I dunno, whatever that aftertaste was, not my cup of tea.

Though I’m strangely sensitive to caffeine. Cocaine, not so much, though I pretty much steer clear of both these days

Barq’s root beer for a caffeinated soda was always my preference.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Boozy Mountain Dew is coming in 3 flavors*
> View attachment 4962523
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I was never a fan of mountain dew growing up....didn't taste right. Have to agree with meta about the business move though.....

Not bad other wise on the art...kinda tattoo-ish imo


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, Mountain Dew was too…tangy? I dunno, whatever that aftertaste was, not my cup of tea.
> 
> Though I’m strangely sensitive to caffeine. Cocaine, not so much, though I pretty much steer clear of both these days
> 
> Barq’s root beer for a caffeinated soda was always my preference.


I went to KFC, so I had to get a glass of A&W root beer, sans the frosty mug.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2021)

KFC has A & W rootbeer?
Who knew.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> KFC has A & W rootbeer?
> Who knew.


They combined here, not sure if they did everywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> They combined here, not sure if they did everywhere.


They're combined with Weinerschnitzel down here.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They're combined with Weinerschnitzel down here.


Wiener


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

A&W was founded 102 years ago in Lodi, California.

41 years before McDonalds was founded

fried cheese curds for the win.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I went to KFC, so I had to get a glass of A&W root beer, sans the frosty mug.


Hey a & w is awesome.....little vanilla ice crean on top......your on......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wiener
> 
> View attachment 4962592


Thanks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey a & w is awesome.....little vanilla ice crean on top......your on......


My fav was always a big scoop of Rocky Road.
Heaven!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those look so cool. I can’t wait to pound all three.


I can't help but notice y'all let this go. 

I'm very disappointed.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2021)

@raratt look who just flew over


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't help but notice y'all let this go.
> 
> I'm very disappointed.


You know, when we miss something like that, but you notice it, it’s your job to pick up the slack. Gee. I thought you were one of us!

im not mad, I’m just disappointed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You know, when we miss something like that, but you notice it, it’s your job to pick up the slack. Gee. I thought you were one of us!
> 
> im not mad, I’m just disappointed.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @raratt look who just flew over
> View attachment 4963162


My mistress. Probably came out of PDM phase inspection.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

Crazy stuff eh?


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

My laptop went wonky again so I'm using the Mrs's. I rely too much on Google saving my passwords. RIU wouldn't email me a password change number, but somehow I logged in.  Changed my password anyway. Meh.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> My laptop went wonky again so I'm using the Mrs's. I rely too much on Google saving my passwords. RIU wouldn't email me a password change number, but somehow I logged in.  Changed my password anyway. Meh.


Now that you hacked your account it is time to ransomware yourself.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> My laptop went wonky again so I'm using the Mrs's. I rely too much on Google saving my passwords. RIU wouldn't email me a password change number, but somehow I logged in.  Changed my password anyway. Meh.


lastpass.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> lastpass.com


I can save them to my Google account, just need to do it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Now that you hacked your account it is time to ransomware yourself.


That asshole has no money.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> That asshole has no money.


The final line of defense


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can save them to my Google account, just need to do it.











Is Chrome Password Manager Secure in 2022? (you might be shocked)


Google doesn't have a reputation for security (Android, anyone?), so should you assume Google Chrome password manager is secure in 2022?




www.allthingssecured.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So Google says coral for the 35th Anniversary.
> I actually planned ahead (like a month) and have them wrapped in my computer desk already.
> 
> What do you ladies think with matching earrings?
> ...


nice, i'd give you a big smooch if you gave that to me


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Boozy Mountain Dew is coming in 3 flavors*
> View attachment 4962523
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2021)

Amazon users, have they changed the way they display the shopping cart? Used to be in a simple "classic" list format and within the last couple of weeks it now displays large thumbnails and takes up a lot of room in both the cart and saved for later pages. Just noticed today. Is this a setting I F'd up somewhere?
****************************************************************
A Message from Amazon Customer Service
_Hello,
This E-mail message couldn’t be delivered to our Customer Service Department. If you still need help, please contact us again: _


----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Amazon users, have they changed the way they display the shopping cart? Used to be in a simple "classic" list format and within the last couple of weeks it now displays large thumbnails and takes up a lot of room in both the cart and saved for later pages. Just noticed today. Is this a setting I F'd up somewhere?
> ****************************************************************
> A Message from Amazon Customer Service
> _Hello,
> This E-mail message couldn’t be delivered to our Customer Service Department. If you still need help, please contact us again: _


I get the same annoying thumbnails. I changed no settings on my account.

I'm not pleased with the new shit either and I have not bothered to try to find any setting to change it back.

Judging from the reply to customer service it appears that Amazon is not interested to be bothered.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> I get the same annoying thumbnails. I changed no settings on my account. I'm not pleased with the new shit either and I have not bothered to try to find any setting to change it back. Judging from the reply to customer service it appears that Amazon is not interested to be bothered.


You had to call back and wait however long to talk to whoever, wherever to get maybe anywhere? Couldn't find anything on any forums either.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 13, 2021)

Evening fam. Vacation time. Heading to Perdido Key. Pensacola area. In the morning. Just in time for tropical storm Fred. What better place to be during a storm then the beach  vacation been booked for a few months so we going. Got plenty survival rations, should be good. @Laughing Grass beach pics coming. 6hr drive in the morning. Storm Monday


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They combined here, not sure if they did everywhere.


I noticed yesterday that here A&W is partnered with Long John Silvers.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I noticed yesterday that here A&W is partnered with Long John Silvers.


In Florida too.

It must be a franchise decision. 
In Va. I have not seen the pairing of A&W and Long Johns.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

What do you learn from where you are from?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 14, 2021)

Morning fam. You ever wanna go away and not come back? Yeah me too. It’s 9am


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I noticed yesterday that here A&W is partnered with Long John Silvers.


"Yum! Brands Inc. operates the Taco Bell, Pizza Hut, KFC, Long John Silver's, and A&W chains. The company is the largest quick-service restaurant concern in the world in terms of units with approximately 33,000 locations in over 100 countries across the globe. Taco Bell, Pizza Hut, and KFC were part of PepsiCo Inc.'s restaurant group until 1997, when they were spun off as Tricon Global Restaurants Inc. Tricon changed its name to Yum! in 2002, the same year that Long John Silver's and A&W were added to its holdings."

This is why.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I noticed yesterday that here A&W is partnered with Long John Silvers.


Long John Silver's was partnered with KFC here and they got rid of it ;(


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Alaska was Taco bell and KFC - that op died as well.
I'm hearing a pattern.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2021)

Did anyone feel the earthquake this morning?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did anyone feel the earthquake this morning?


The earth did not move for me this morning.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> The earth did not move for me this morning.


It’s always moving. What planet are you on?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> The earth did not move for me this morning.


Getting old sucks

edit: or maybe it doesn't suck and thats the prob. I dunno anymore


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s always moving. What planet are you on?


He said it didn't more *FOR* him.

But I get where he's coming from.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


I have that album...


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 14, 2021)

The importance of respecting others, even when they're not as smart as you are.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> The importance of respecting others, even when they're not as smart as you are.


If you say so





SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you say so
> 
> View attachment 4965162
> 
> ...


I think I might have pee'd a little.

Those are freakin funny!


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you say so
> 
> View attachment 4965162
> 
> ...


Feed that darn dog


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Feed that darn dog


But not "Finger Food".


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But not "Finger Food".




SH420


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 14, 2021)

lmfao damn that kid musta had the rug taken out from under him. Bless you guys for having me laugh so hard.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

I was just about to post the alien penis on a spam thread and I felt like that kid! The thread disappeared as I clicked on it! 

Well, I can't let it go to waste now, can I? 



































































































Uh, nope!



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did anyone feel the earthquake this morning?


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was just about to post the alien penis on a spam thread and I felt like that kid! The thread disappeared as I clicked on it!
> 
> Well, I can't let it go to waste now, can I?
> 
> ...


GAGGAGAGAGAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was just about to post the alien penis on a spam thread and I felt like that kid! The thread disappeared as I clicked on it!
> 
> Well, I can't let it go to waste now, can I?
> 
> ...


My bad, sorry.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Weird hot sunrise this am

It looks like there were five minutes of arc between mountain and cloud.



Yesterday, smoky red moonset over a newer grow complex. It was blood-red to the eye.


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 14, 2021)

You wankers will appreciate this


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

AH, the sound of C-130 MAFFS going back to get refilled.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My bad, sorry.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I noticed yesterday that here A&W is partnered with Long John Silvers.


Wtf


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> AH, the sound of C-130 MAFFS going back to get refilled.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2021)

Morning fam. Had to take a walk before breakfast 

Check out that good looking shadow





that’s Alabama about a mile down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Had to take a walk before breakfast
> 
> Check out that good looking shadow
> 
> ...


That's nice to wake up to


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

Gonna be a warm one, mornin.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Gonna be a warm one, mornin.
> 
> View attachment 4965743


The lows are nice


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> The lows are nice


Whole house fan for the win.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

Someone I trade product with has a Magical Butter machine.






At our last trade he presented a pint of tincture. Dragon Fruit Tincture.

A tablespoon is good, 2 are exquisite.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Someone I trade product with has a Magical Butter machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I happen to have some decarbed dragon fruit, and a big bottle of 190 proof...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 4965797


Especially on Tuesday's


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

what to do?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Had to take a walk before breakfast
> 
> Check out that good looking shadow
> 
> ...


you got an ugly ass dog, looks like a seagull....


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ass dog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4965973


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4965991


one N too many


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> one N too many


is it? i thought he was a two N finn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it? i thought he was a two N finn


Fi_shaggy
I do not wish to conjure


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2021)

Morning fam. Morning walk before breakfast. Looks like tropical storm Fred will stay east of us. Probably get some rain. Couple of my aunts ate some delta 8 gummies yesterday. Apparently. Lol. They all have an open invite for my delta


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Morning walk before breakfast. Looks like tropical storm Fred will stay east of us. Probably get some rain. Couple of my aunts ate some delta 8 gummies yesterday. Apparently. Lol. They all have an open invite for my delta
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966283


That looks peaceful and humid! Have a good time, how's your daughter?


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Another smoke overcast day, it does keep the temps down a bit though. North wind is supposed to kick in tomorrow which will bring the smoke down the valley to us and air quality will be horrible, besides the humidity dropping. Red flag warnings for fire starts. Dixie fire has surpassed half a million acres and will be at 600K soon. We have months of this left until any chance of rain.
Mornin.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That looks peaceful and humid! Have a good time, how's your daughter?


Actually not bad with this breeze. She’s great. She just asked when she can go to the pool. Lol. She’s getting changed and I had my after breakfast walk


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

Had to have the sprinkler guy out to replace a short section of pvc & solenoid valve. He had no idea how to actually run the system so I've been monkeying with it. For the first time since we moved here as I walked out on the porch @ 0600 it cycled through all 8 zones as programmed.
FTW !

Next up, one of our H/W heaters went out (my bad) & as I tried to re-light it, I realize the piezo igniter button was missing ???
Just got off the phone with Ruud technical & they are sending out an entire new gas valve assembly under warranty.
Double FTW !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Vacation time. Heading to Perdido Key. Pensacola area. In the morning. Just in time for tropical storm Fred. What better place to be during a storm then the beach  vacation been booked for a few months so we going. Got plenty survival rations, should be good. @Laughing Grass beach pics coming. 6hr drive in the morning. Storm Monday


Hope you have an awesome time despite the storm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Actually not bad with this breeze. She’s great. She just asked when she can go to the pool. Lol. She’s getting changed and I had my after breakfast walk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966320


whats the stuff that looks like chicken nuggets?...


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> My son said last night an army runs on it's stomach.


I don’t think we have the airlift capacity to drop enough Taco Bell


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don’t think we have the airlift capacity to drop enough Taco Bell


Word on the street is shelter in place. Maybe they could uber for dinner?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Word on the street is shelter in place. Maybe they could uber for dinner?


I would describe the geography in question as underpenetrated.

Anyway the nub of it is that if army stomach, Bell is certainly a weapon.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 16, 2021)

Which is to say that an army travels on its stomach but brakes with a screetch on its asshole.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>


you starting to become me with my old man gif.....lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> My son said last night an army runs on it's stomach.


A bit of topic but fitting... my Dad was stationed in Chu Lai and one day out on patrol they had some ARVN with them. (He said those guys always had shiny boots lol) Anyways, that day they were all walking and a bunch of ARVN ran into the jungle, course everyone else dove for cover. No gunfight happened but the ARVN came back with a fresh killed rabbit they were going after


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you starting to become me with my old man gif.....lol


At least it isn't the "retired" one...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Needs more jalapeno.....










Jalapeno Popper Dip (Video)


Jalapeno Popper Dip is the perfect party appetizer with cream cheese, jalapenos, sharp cheddar and crispy Panko bread crumbs.




www.spendwithpennies.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> At least it isn't the "retired" one...lol.


true......

i still use it once in a while :snicker::snicker:::


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't believe anything can be done with people that have no backbone to protect their own country even though they were given every tool they needed.


apparently im being censored...i don't know why, and don't really care...the global moderator has taken a dislike to me, so i'm at his mercy...i'll probably be banned next...i guess i need to remember that this isn't a democracy, this is a website where some people get to decide what other people are allowed to say.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> apparently im being censored...i don't know why, and don't really care...the global moderator has taken a dislike to me, so i'm at his mercy...i'll probably be banned next...i guess i need to remember that this isn't a democracy, this is a website where some people get to decide what other people are allowed to say.


I've seen some crazy shit posted.......what was censored?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2021)

Uber Eats is a weird service. About a quarter of the time, my order reads that it was delivered, but it was not. Uber just refunds my money effortlessly when this happens, but the Uber delivery people I know tell me that they don't get any consequences for failing to deliver. I wonder how Uber stays profitable with such a flawed business model?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> apparently im being censored...i don't know why, and don't really care...the global moderator has taken a dislike to me, so i'm at his mercy...i'll probably be banned next...i guess i need to remember that this isn't a democracy, this is a website where some people get to decide what other people are allowed to say.


Yep. It is a private website, so we have no 'rights' as it were. Luckily, the mods all love/fear me, so I can say whatever I like. They are lucky to have me. They know what's up...


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Uber Eats is a weird service. About a quarter of the time, my order reads that it was delivered, but it was not. Uber just refunds my money effortlessly when this happens, but the Uber delivery people I know tell me that they don't get any consequences for failing to deliver. I wonder how Uber stays profitable with such a flawed business model?


When that happens who is eating your order?






Someone ordered, it is presumed the order was filled.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. It is a private website, so we have no 'rights' as it were. Luckily, the mods all love/fear me, so I can say whatever I like. They are lucky to have me. They know what's up...


Teach me!! They are on my ass constantly


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

I guess my ass just isn't that appealing...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Uber Eats is a weird service. About a quarter of the time, my order reads that it was delivered, but it was not. Uber just refunds my money effortlessly when this happens, but the Uber delivery people I know tell me that they don't get any consequences for failing to deliver. I wonder how Uber stays profitable with such a flawed business model?


Just curious, how long before your money is back in your account? Money in limbo makes money: I have a car loan with a credit union, since covid I've paid it by bank transfer via internet. Say I do it today, the payment is taken from my bank account tomorrow, goes into limbo and is credited to car loan in 5 biz days. The credit union has had the money but it's in limbo earning them interest for 5 days. If I want to pay $25 extra I can get it credited by tomorrow, "express transfer"


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> They are lucky to have me


We all are tyler.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes it was me, and no - I do not dislike or wish to censure anyone. The post's were reported and I removed them because Politics belongs in that forum and not here. Feel free to go over there & say what you want, but please don't drag that stuff in here.
Thank you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've seen some crazy shit posted.......what was censored?


if i say it again, they'll just take it down again...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if i say it again, they'll just take it down again...


Ah, nobody's looking...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if i say it again, they'll just take it down again...


In the interest of satisfying curiosity I think you could always post it in Politics and just provide the link. I could be wrong.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah, nobody's looking...


Raratt quoted him so you can read it there
edit: opps thats gone too lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes it was me, and no - I do not dislike or wish to censure anyone. The post's were reported and I removed them because Politics belongs in that forum and not here. Feel free to go over there & say what you want, but please don't drag that stuff in here.
> Thank you.


ok, fair enough, sorry for assuming things


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Just curious, how long before your money is back in your account? Money in limbo makes money: I have a car loan with a credit union, since covid I've paid it by bank transfer via internet. Say I do it today, the payment is taken from my bank account tomorrow, goes into limbo and is credited to car loan in 5 biz days. The credit union has had the money but it's in limbo earning them interest for 5 days. If I want to pay $25 extra I can get it credited by tomorrow, "express transfer"


Wow, that credit union of yours is brilliant. My uber refunds are typically back on my card the next day. I hope a deserving person gets to eat my missing meal.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

@Grandpapy Looks like the aircraft are up on the fire by Omo ranch.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats the stuff that looks like chicken nuggets?...


Popcorn chicken. Leftovers from last night so we heated it up


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

YAY! Delta breeze just kicked in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4966711


i know who three of those people are without looking it up, jack kelly (3) and james garner(5) were the Maverick brothers, and ty hardin(4) was Bronco...dunno who the other 4 are


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

Will Hutchens( Sugarfoot), Peter Brown (Lawman), Wayde Preston (Colt .45) John Russell(Lawman)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Will Hutchens( Sugarfoot), Peter Brown (Lawman), Wayde Preston (Colt .45) John Russell(Lawman)


They all have that startling fresh-groomed look that made the Lone Ranger culturally tolerable. Cleanliness, godliness.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They all have that startling fresh-groomed look that made the Lone Ranger culturally tolerable. Cleanliness, godliness.


and 1959ness


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> and 1959ness


They had one thing right. Just a dab will do ya.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4966711


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

Yesterday was my RIUniversary, I totally forgot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yesterday was my RIUniversary, I totally forgot.


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy Anniversary.


CN's 10 year is 9/3. We should plan a party


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4967985


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yesterday was my RIUniversary, I totally forgot.


I just looked. I had my 10 yr in February. Hm. Who knew?    

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 19, 2021)

So there is this Norwegian show called ragnarok. The Bad guy giant dad gets made fun of for eating american candy and watching tv..next episode shows him eating candy and watching TV, I've never seen the kind of candy he is eating before but I want some


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> So there is this Norwegian show called ragnarok. The Bad guy giant dad gets made fun of for eating american candy and watching tv..next episode shows him eating candy and watching TV, I've never seen the kind of candy he is eating before but I want some


Sounds interesting but I see no mention of candy ;D








Ragnarok (TV series) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds interesting but I see no mention of candy ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Norwegians have an awful candy whose flavirant is ammonium chloride.









Salty liquorice - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Aebleskivers, they're Dutch though.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The Norwegians have an awful candy whose flavirant is ammonium chloride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd try it. I like licorice.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd try it. I like licorice.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 19, 2021)

Now i want Good n Plenty


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds interesting but I see no mention of candy ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya it looked like a mix between a Jordan Almond and a Mike and Ike


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Ya it looked like a mix between a Jordan Almond and a Mike and Ike


I've be willing to try that! We need a candy connoisseur @Laughing Grass any idea?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

We were able to open the house up last night, the smoke cleared enough to make it livable. Supposed to be cleared out by tomorrow hopefully. Looks like a week of rather cool weather also.



Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> We were able to open the house up last night, the smoke cleared enough to make it livable. Supposed to be cleared out by tomorrow hopefully. Looks like a week of rather cool weather also.
> 
> View attachment 4968933
> 
> Mornin.


Similar to ours, Wednesday we are supposed to be back in the 100s. What do you plan to do with all that cool air?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Similar to ours, Wednesday we are supposed to be back in the 100s. What do you plan to do with all that cool air?


Save on electricity, as long as the smoke allows it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Save on electricity?


I've been going outside while the sun is up, different


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Mr Black Coffee Liqueur (750 ML)


A bittersweet blend of top-grade Arabica coffees and Australian wheat vodka. Our roasters source specialty beans to create a complex liqueur that is bold, balanced and unapologetically coffee. This item is available for Gift Wrap.




www.bevmo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mr Black Coffee Liqueur (750 ML)
> 
> 
> A bittersweet blend of top-grade Arabica coffees and Australian wheat vodka. Our roasters source specialty beans to create a complex liqueur that is bold, balanced and unapologetically coffee. This item is available for Gift Wrap.
> ...


That sounds yummy, have you tried it?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That sounds yummy, have you tried it?


No I haven't, my son brought it up last night.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> No I haven't, my son brought it up last night.


Kind of sounds like a less sweet Kahlua.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The Norwegians have an awful candy whose flavirant is ammonium chloride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds fucking horrible...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that sounds fucking horrible...


It is. Tastes like ammonia.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2021)

The dutch also have a salty liquorice, and when I say salty I mean it tastes like it contains all the salt.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

As of 1 September we will no longer have a house payment!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Lost boys. Anyone? 


SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I just looked. I had my 10 yr in February. Hm. Who knew?
> 
> SH420


My 10er was last November, oops?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm just a noob.
About a pound.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm just a noob.
> About a pound.


Not in post count you’re not


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Not in post count you’re not


Bored noob?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My 10er last November, oops?


Man, it's really cool we've been chillin for so long. As far as I'm concerned though, you still owe me a dab. If I remember correctly, I got you to 420!. You member? I know you member. We can dock.

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Man, it's really cool we've been chillin for so long. As far as I'm concerned though, you still owe me a dab. If I remember correctly, I got you to 420!. You member? I know you member. We can dock.
> 
> SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2021)

@shrxhky420 I would sit down for a sesh with you any day, brother. Just let me know.

also, tuesdays and wednesday and fridays and saturdays are out, I got my kiddo.

so I’d sit down for a sesh with you any Sunday, Monday, or Thursday, brother!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Time to watch some of this stuff, grill a roast, and then do music. Peace out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @shrxhky420 I would sit down for a sesh with you any day, brother. Just let me know.
> 
> also, tuesdays and wednesday and fridays and saturdays are out, I got my kiddo.
> 
> so I’d sit down for a sesh with you any Sunday, Monday, or Thursday, brother!!


Next time I'm in the LA area, I'm hitting your ass up. Take that how you want! 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Just me right now, everyone else inside. 



I'm good wit dat! The roach... mine. The joint that was abused, not mine. But you left. Soooo... mine! 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Man, it's really cool we've been chillin for so long. As far as I'm concerned though, you still owe me a dab. If I remember correctly, I got you to 420!. You member? I know you member. We can dock.
> 
> SH420


I had to reply to my own post as a trophy! 

I didn't it! I can leave RIU in a peaceful state of mind! I made @Roger A. Shrubber laugh!

Hah. I've never known such bliss! 

Thanks Roger! My penis is forever grateful! 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> As of 1 September we will no longer have a house payment!


We did the same about 6 months ago - could have done it earlier but were waiting for the financial tumult to settle a bit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had to reply to my own post as a trophy!
> 
> I didn't it! I can leave RIU in a peaceful state of mind! I made @Roger A. Shrubber laugh!
> 
> ...


well i'm glad you're happy...but i had nothing to do with your penis....i barely have anything to do with my penis, it leads a life of it's own, sends me a lot of selfies....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had to reply to my own post as a trophy!
> 
> I didn't it! I can leave RIU in a peaceful state of mind! I made @Roger A. Shrubber laugh!
> 
> ...


And i laugh all the time....if derisive laughter counts?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> And i laugh all the time....if derisive laughter counts?


I like that your grumpy ass is back. 
Now get the fuck off my lawn 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

Nice delta breeze blowing 5-10 and only 61 at the moment so the fan is in the back door. Still have smoke overcast with AQI about 144, unfortunately there is no clean air in the bay yet so it will take a while to mix this smoke out. Bad news is this wind will make it up into the fire zones and stir them up. Be nice to see blue sky again sometime. Crazy fire year. Dixie fire is over 700K acres. Saw another one started up in Kern county yesterday by lake Isabella so it isn't just Nor Cal dealing with them.
Mornin.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 21, 2021)

Harry hit the 50 episode milestone yesterday. The Omegle Bars series seems like a staple that has been around much longer, corona has me messed up with time scales. This one was over 30 mins, and is really dope. I don't follow him as enthusiastically as I once did, as great as his talent is you get used to it after a while. This one stands out. Enjoy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 21, 2021)

I love young, hard working talent like this guy. He's like a young John Mayer on acid - guitar, piano, voice, original songs. The judges can't believe what they're hearing. Me, neither. Enjoy!








@srh88 and @raratt, how you like that guitar technique?


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that sounds fucking horrible...


Lefse, delicious Norwegian Flatbread, made from potatoes, rolled up with butter and cinnamon, yum.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 21, 2021)

Lutefisk, Norwegian disgusting salted dried cod, soaked in water to cook, yuk.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I love young, hard working talent like this guy. He's like a young John Mayer on acid - guitar, piano, voice, original songs. The judges can't believe what they're hearing. Me, neither. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of reminiscent of Lindsay Buckingham.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Lefse, delicious Norwegian Flatbread, made from potatoes, rolled up with butter and cinnamon, yum.


i lived in MN during high school, an old Norvegian lady named May Kluck used to make lefse for me for shoveling her walk in the winter....they sell lefse in stores up there, but it's not even close to the real thing, fresh off the griddle.

i also lived right next door to a lutheran church that would have lutefisk dinners once a month...those became my "do anything to get the fuck out of the house and away from that stench" nights...wanna come throw rocks at wasp nests? do i have to smell lutefisk while i'm doing it?...no.....I AM IN...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2021)

Ran across this and thought I'd share:


https://www.quantamagazine.org/first-time-crystal-built-using-googles-quantum-computer-20210730/



This is the actual paper:


https://arxiv.org/pdf/2107.13571.pdf


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 21, 2021)

Cottonmouth like a mother fucker .


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ran across this and thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> https://www.quantamagazine.org/first-time-crystal-built-using-googles-quantum-computer-20210730/
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Harry hit the 50 episode milestone yesterday. The Omegle Bars series seems like a staple that has been around much longer, corona has me messed up with time scales. This one was over 30 mins, and is really dope. I don't follow him as enthusiastically as I once did, as great as his talent is you get used to it after a while. This one stands out. Enjoy.


I was going to post this as well. 
@BudmanTX and the rest of the taco lovers, the 2nd rap he does... 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i lived in MN during high school, an old Norvegian lady named May Kluck used to make lefse for me for shoveling her walk in the winter....they sell lefse in stores up there, but it's not even close to the real thing, fresh off the griddle.
> 
> i also lived right next door to a lutheran church that would have lutefisk dinners once a month...those became my "do anything to get the fuck out of the house and away from that stench" nights...wanna come throw rocks at wasp nests? do i have to smell lutefisk while i'm doing it?...no.....I AM IN...


Indeed, lutefisk is absolutely foul stuff


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was going to post this as well.
> @BudmanTX and the rest of the taco lovers, the 2nd rap he does...
> 
> SH420


Hey what's wrong with a good taco....u make some nice ones btw......edible even  

I will listen to the rap later.....beer and space tomatoes engaged....js


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 22, 2021)

^^^^^Mic drop !!! You win the week .^^^^^

edit : lol, fucking vegan energy .


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2021)

Hidden cam footage.



The housekeeper had a crush on the owner of the house. This is his home security footage while he was away.

She was ultimately fired because she stole some of his shirts. 

Creepy? Erotic? Fap??!


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)

Had to close the sliding door this morning, it got down to 53, kinda chilly. Sky is still hazy with smoke, air quality is much better though, can't smell smoke at least. Son put the last two CBD plants into the flower room so the veg closet is shut down for awhile until I want to pop some new beans I haven't grown yet.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2021)

What a fucking moon tonight! Is it also full moon over there when it is over here?


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)

ANC said:


> What a fucking moon tonight! Is it also full moon over there when it is over here?


Yes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I love young, hard working talent like this guy. He's like a young John Mayer on acid - guitar, piano, voice, original songs. The judges can't believe what they're hearing. Me, neither. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he almost won it too, awesome and talented guy.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Harry hit the 50 episode milestone yesterday. The Omegle Bars series seems like a staple that has been around much longer, corona has me messed up with time scales. This one was over 30 mins, and is really dope. I don't follow him as enthusiastically as I once did, as great as his talent is you get used to it after a while. This one stands out. Enjoy.


dang actually got to listen to it.......damn he's good.....taco section rocked.....


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2021)

Any recommendations on automatic or rotary cheese graters?


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Any recommendations on automatic or rotary cheese graters?


If we have a lot to do we'll use the food processor. Kind of a PITA because you have to cut it up into pieces that will fit into it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Any recommendations on automatic or rotary cheese graters?


Pro-tip: refrigerate the grater blade(s) before you grate


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


horny porn corn...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2021)

damn, you always think of the good shit too late...
should have been "holy porn corn batman, it must be the work of the diddler..."


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2021)

ANC said:


> What a fucking moon tonight! Is it also full moon over there when it is over here?


Yes but it is the other way around.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I dub thee


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

To the ground hog that ate my habanero plant.....

Hope your ass burns!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Any recommendations on automatic or rotary cheese graters?


I use this one for hard cheese


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HX6HAK6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I use a regular box grater for other cheese and my large Cuisinart to shred tons of it at one time


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4971735


y do i sense a hold my margarita moment coming?......


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm trying like hell to make a final decision on LED lights but I'm so doped up on vicodin I feel like I maaaybe shouldnt be shopping online at all...and certainly not for things that cost so much.

Dry sockets are the worst


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use this one for hard cheese
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HX6HAK6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


I have that exact same grater.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> y do i sense a hold my margarita moment coming?......


Don't worry, I put shoes on........

It's only going to keep them away for a few weeks......maybe even only days. But that fucker was on the deck eating my peppers.......next is a bullet.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't worry, I put shoes on........
> 
> It's only going to keep them away for a few weeks......maybe even only days. But that fucker was on the deck eating my peppers.......next is a bullet.....


Came right up on your deck? LOL
We had a small family of groundhogs decimate our strawberry patch a couple years ago. We're still filling in sections where the ground had sunk from their dens. They're a pain in the ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't worry, I put shoes on........
> 
> It's only going to keep them away for a few weeks......maybe even only days. But that fucker was on the deck eating my peppers.......next is a bullet.....


brave little bastards aren't they..........ever thought bout setting out traps......jc


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> brave little bastards aren't they..........ever thought bout setting out traps......jc


It's not just a few. After the mother fox died we have been over run by these things. Odd sink holes, I have a shipping container that's now about 6" out of level side to side..,...a embankment that's dropping........the garden.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not just a few. After the mother fox died we have been over run by these things. Odd sink holes, I have a shipping container that's now about 6" out of level side to side..,...a embankment that's dropping........the garden.


I have an extremely accurate .22 Ruger that they dance to at 100 + yards.

And no, I don't feel bad for those garden eating, crater creating bastards


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm trying like hell to make a final decision on LED lights but I'm so doped up on vicodin I feel like I maaaybe shouldnt be shopping online at all...and certainly not for things that cost so much.
> 
> Dry sockets are the worst


I just got my first actual LED for Cannabis. I started with this 





Amazon.com: HYPHOTONFLUX HPF4000 LED Grow Lights 5x5ft with Samsung LM301B & MeanWell Driver,Full Spectrum Growing Light Plants Grow Lamp,Dimmable Daisy Chain Commercial Grow Lights for Indoor Plants 2.7μmol/J: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: HYPHOTONFLUX HPF4000 LED Grow Lights 5x5ft with Samsung LM301B & MeanWell Driver,Full Spectrum Growing Light Plants Grow Lamp,Dimmable Daisy Chain Commercial Grow Lights for Indoor Plants 2.7μmol/J: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





So far it's working nicely on my early veg plants. I looked at the Photontek but I'm waiting to hear @Lordhooha 's experience.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just got my first actual LED for Cannabis. I started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that exact same one in my Amazon cart right now. 

I'm also looking at this one
Amazon.com: LED Grow Light SUNRAISE QB6500 4x4ft 5x5ft 6x6ft Dimmable LED Grow Lights with IR, High PPFD Upgraded Full Spectrum LED Growing Lamp Commercial Grow Lights 650watt : Patio, Lawn & Garden

And this one HLG Scorpion Rspec LED Grow Light (horticulturelightinggroup.com) 

I'd like to replace all of my HPS but keep my 630 CMHs to blend with the LEDs. I've read a few reports from large scale growers and this seems to be mixture they really like. Figured I'd start with one or two lights and find out for myself if they really do replace the 1k HIDs


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just got my first actual LED for Cannabis. I started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It got delayed from fedex again…… never i can’t complain since it was free but damn fedex


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> It got delayed from fedex again…… never i can’t complain since it was free but damn fedex


Damn!! I've been waiting to hear what you thought. Now you need to tag in both @Tangerine_ and me  You better light a fire under FedEx 

Srsly, thanks for updating me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn!! I've been waiting to hear what you thought. Now you need to tag in both @Tangerine_ and me  You better light a fire under FedEx
> 
> Srsly, thanks for updating me.


Yes. Please tag me. @Lordhooha 

Annie, you're just using it for veg right now? Whattaya think so far? Would it replace a 1k HPS or a 630 Ceramic?

I feel like such a noob


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes. Please tag me. @Lordhooha
> 
> Annie, you're just using it for veg right now? Whattaya think so far? Would it replace a 1k HPS or a 630 Ceramic?
> 
> I feel like such a noob


OH fuck no, not the one I'm using, but it's replacing a 400 watt MH. It's nice and cool and doing a great job. I think I could veg all the way through while sipping 400w vs the 600w MH at the end of veg. So I'm pleased. The Photontek 1000 CO2 is what I'm looking at for a 1000 W HPS replacement. Did you see the Fohse Ai3 @Lordhooha was looking at! Amazing shit but we normals can't buy those!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OH fuck no, not the one I'm using, but it's replacing a 400 watt MH. It's nice and cool and doing a great job. I think I could veg all the way through while sipping 400w vs the 600w MH at the end of veg. So I'm pleased. The Photontek 1000 CO2 is what I'm looking at for a 1000 W HPS replacement. Did you see the Fohse Ai3 @Lordhooha was looking at! Amazing shit but we normals can't buy those!


Holy shit! Those Fohse Ai3s  

I set a 1k budget but it looks like I may have to rethink this.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy shit! Those Fohse Ai3s
> 
> I set a 1k budget but it looks like I may have to rethink this.


Same here, a veg light to play with is one thing but replacing my flower room gets serious. We may not be quite there yet but we'll see where the cost/efficiency curve lies.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

You don't want to know the total price for my LED kluge...lol. It obviously works.


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn, you always think of the good shit too late...
> should have been "holy porn corn batman, it must be the work of the diddler..."


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2021)

ANC said:


>


They were declared NBA's cutest couple, and they were married in the Bahamas on July 4th, 1988. They are still there to this day, and run a successful gift shop called Alley-oops...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2021)

I have really been enjoying Jewel food store's delivery service. For $99 a year, I get unlimited free deliveries. The only tricky part so far is that they are often out of things that are indicated as in stock items at the time I order, which is frustrating. Why can't they show us inventory in real time? It's 2021 for god's sake. Anyway, to get around this you can leave notes for your personal shopper to substitute similar items that may be in stock - like if they don't have the cherry tomatoes I prefer, they are allowed to substitute another brand, or a different size, etc.. Yesterday they didn't have the diet root beer I wanted, so my personal shopper du jour texted me about it and listed other items they had, and I chose from there. Good service. So good, in fact, I believe that I may never go grocery shopping in person again. Between Amazon, Jewel delivery, and Uber Eats, there is little reason for me to ever go to another brick and mortar store. This is great during my recovery, and even better to mitigate the risk of catching a communicable disease. I feel like a wealthy prince from some exotic foreign land, I clap my hands are people rush to bring me whatever I desire. I'm lovin' it...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I have really been enjoying Jewel food store's delivery service. For $99 a year, I get unlimited free deliveries. The only tricky part so far is that they are often out of things that are indicated as in stock items at the time I order, which is frustrating. Why can't they show us inventory in real time? It's 2021 for god's sake. Anyway, to get around this you can leave notes for your personal shopper to substitute similar items that may be in stock - like if they don't have the cherry tomatoes I prefer, they are allowed to substitute another brand, or a different size, etc.. Yesterday they didn't have the diet root beer I wanted, so my personal shopper du jour texted me about it and listed other items they had, and I chose from there. Good service. So good, in fact, I believe that I may never go grocery shopping in person again. Between Amazon, Jewel delivery, and Uber Eats, there is little reason for me to ever go to another brick and mortar store. This is great during my recovery, and even better to mitigate the risk of catching a communicable disease. I feel like a wealthy prince from some exotic foreign land, I clap my hands are people rush to bring me whatever I desire. I'm lovin' it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4972361


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 25, 2021)

In the hospital waiting on baby.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> In the hospital waiting on baby.


congrats....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I have really been enjoying Jewel food store's delivery service. For $99 a year, I get unlimited free deliveries. The only tricky part so far is that they are often out of things that are indicated as in stock items at the time I order, which is frustrating. Why can't they show us inventory in real time? It's 2021 for god's sake. Anyway, to get around this you can leave notes for your personal shopper to substitute similar items that may be in stock - like if they don't have the cherry tomatoes I prefer, they are allowed to substitute another brand, or a different size, etc.. Yesterday they didn't have the diet root beer I wanted, so my personal shopper du jour texted me about it and listed other items they had, and I chose from there. Good service. So good, in fact, I believe that I may never go grocery shopping in person again. Between Amazon, Jewel delivery, and Uber Eats, there is little reason for me to ever go to another brick and mortar store. This is great during my recovery, and even better to mitigate the risk of catching a communicable disease. I feel like a wealthy prince from some exotic foreign land, I clap my hands are people rush to bring me whatever I desire. I'm lovin' it...


Can I get a cut of that clone?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> In the hospital waiting on baby.


Congratulations!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2021)

congrats


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> In the hospital waiting on baby.


You win the internet today. Good luck!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> In the hospital waiting on baby.


Awesome! Good luck


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2021)

Ran into this lady at the pharmacy.

The coordinates translate to a local High Profile Landmark.

There is no way to know why they are important to her.

I have been to that same spot many times. There is an overlook of the local valley there and a large feature recognized as being in this town.

My guess is she got laid there, received a proposal for marriage or maybe got married there.






Could be either or all three. It is at the top of a mountain and anything is possible up there depending on what time of day it is.






At least she got the coordinates correct.

This woman was not as discerning when she got inked.









Woman accidentally gets wrong coordinates inked for tattoo of special place: 'Painful realization!'


Sensory analyst Bri Pritchett said "I was SO close! The 'S' on the top one should’ve been an N!"




www.wdrb.com


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 25, 2021)

ANC said:


> You win the internet today. Good luck!


All went well. Healthy baby girl. Momma is recovering nicely.


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2021)

Naked 'Nevermind' baby sues Nirvana for 'child pornography' | CNN


Spencer Elden, who appeared as a naked baby on the cover of Nirvana's 1991 album "Nevermind," has claimed the record's iconic artwork is child pornography.




edition.cnn.com





Again, congrats on your new little shitbrick.... I just dropped mine off at school now... they grow up so fast.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 26, 2021)

Holy shit is any 1 still awake besides us watching this dodger game ! This craziness is w/ the GD international tie breaker in effect ,lol

edit: 1:04 am, what a ride that was !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> All went well. Healthy baby girl. Momma is recovering nicely. View attachment 4972674


So cute! Congratulations.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2021)

@potroast @ football Can you change my "well-known member" to "well-hung member"? Thanks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have an extremely accurate .22 Ruger that they dance to at 100 + yards.
> 
> And no, I don't feel bad for those garden eating, crater creating bastards


CCI Stingers, when you absolutely positively have to kill everyone of them


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

*Cops Are Dressing Up Like FedEx Guys and Arresting People for Drugs*
*A little-known agreement allows police officers to seize packages at FedEx sorting centers.*








Cops Are Dressing Up Like FedEx Guys and Arresting People for Drugs


A little-known agreement allows police officers to seize packages at FedEx sorting centers.




reason.com





FYI


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)

Well crap. I really like a Nathan's now and then.









Hot Dogs can take 36 minutes off your life; Study says


According to a new study, eating a single hot dog can take 36 minutes off your life. A study conducted by researchers at the University of Michigan assessed more than 5,800 foods, ranking them by t…




www.wtrf.com


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 27, 2021)

Finally home. I'll share a pic and keep the sappy to myself. Rosa meeting her little sister


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

“dietary carbon footprint” harumph.
“eating what food eats” the square of harumph.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “dietary carbon footprint” harumph.
> “eating what food eats” the square of harumph.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)

She looks pretty, but ugly at the same time.








GOES-East - Sector view: Gulf of Mexico - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well crap. I really like a Nathan's now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The immortal Joey chestnut . Never woulda guessed he was the chosen 1 .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> She looks pretty, but ugly at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is huge


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn, that is huge


The way the eye is tightening up is ominous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

It's a monster.
Too many people in that area have been lulled into a false sense of luck?
I hope it doesn't come back and kill them.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 28, 2021)

Woke up as Homer Simpson, Going to sleep the same way!?!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 28, 2021)

Doh!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2021)

Three weeks of smoke and red sunrises got blown away today. But then this to the northwest. Ya can’t (bad word) win.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

Speaking of smoke...


60 degrees outside and I can't open the house up. Supposed to be getting a delta breeze soon which will push the smoke out, but also fan the Caldor fire. Not sure if they will be able to stop it before it gets to Tahoe, about all they can do is attempt to herd it. 
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

IR image of Ida about to make landfall at this moment. Good luck folks in La.









GOES-East - Sector view: Gulf of Mexico - Band 13 - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

__





Post-Tropical Cyclone Karl Public Advisory






www.nhc.noaa.gov


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 29, 2021)

Prayers of hope to all Americans in harms way.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2021)

I'd rather die young and have done many things than to die old having done nothing.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2021)

Cosmic Girl just passed overhead at maybe 10k AGL. The launch rail was empty.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Speaking of smoke...
> View attachment 4975133
> 
> 60 degrees outside and I can't open the house up. Supposed to be getting a delta breeze soon which will push the smoke out, but also fan the Caldor fire. Not sure if they will be able to stop it before it gets to Tahoe, about all they can do is attempt to herd it.
> Mornin.


I've been a bit ocd with this site: https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/38.91,-120.23/9

The air tankers are usually in the air around 11am out of McClellan.


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2021)

@curious2garden I made to the band aid phase. Doc didn't have any hello kitty ones


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden I made to the band aid phase. Doc didn't have any hello kitty ones
> View attachment 4975826


Looking good! What kind of doctor doesn't have Hello Kitty! bandaids? MALPRACTICE


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I've been a bit ocd with this site: https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/38.91,-120.23/9
> 
> The air tankers are usually in the air around 11am out of McClellan.


I have been also, posted that site on a news feed and they are using it now also, plus using Purple Air for checking air quality. Still can't open the house this morning. There is a helium balloon wandering around at 61K feet up north. Not sure what's on it. 
Mornin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden I made to the band aid phase. Doc didn't have any hello kitty ones
> View attachment 4975826


dude, drop the thumbnail, it has your doctors address on it....


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, drop the thumbnail, it has your doctors address on it....


Thanks man. No free advertising over here. Jk. I actually took the 2nd one because the address on it. Thought I deleted it but I'm not a smart man


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden I made to the band aid phase. Doc didn't have any hello kitty ones
> View attachment 4975826


can you bend it? Your creases are gone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden I made to the band aid phase. Doc didn't have any hello kitty ones
> View attachment 4975826


Your middle finger looks Photoshopped; I call fake


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyone hear from Bobby? How is the fire screwing with him?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Anyone hear from Bobby? How is the fire screwing with him?


I just finished texting with him! He's good, worried about his plants and has left his home.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m craving sushi. Gotta look at pics from 2 weeks ago to satiate the urges


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2021)

proper sushi, no avo in sight!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> can you bend it? Your creases are gone.


Kinda. Can bring it like halfway to a fist. It's still pretty swollen but it's getting more motion. I'm just ready to go back to work lol. I asked the doc yesterday if I can shower now without a bag on it and got the ok for it.. so we took out the kayaks lol. Felt really good to jump in the water


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Kinda. Can bring it like halfway to a fist. It's still pretty swollen but it's getting more motion. I'm just ready to go back to work lol. I asked the doc yesterday if I can shower now without a bag on it and got the ok for it.. so we took out the kayaks lol. Felt really good to jump in the water


Do they expect you to regain full use? Kind of a bummer that this had to happen in the middle of summer.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

Smoke cleared out for the moment, only 60 outside so the house is opened up finally. Sky is mostly blue. Only supposed to make 91 today and stay "cool" for the rest of the week, that means no triple digits.
Mornin.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they expect you to regain full use? Kind of a bummer that this had to happen in the middle of summer.


Ya they do


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoke cleared out for the moment, only 60 outside so the house is opened up finally. Sky is mostly blue. Only supposed to make 91 today and stay "cool" for the rest of the week, that means no triple digits.
> Mornin.


Hot night here. Moan gripe grumble complain.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hot night here. Moan gripe grumble complain.


Only marine influence out there is 29 palms.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

@tyler.durden 








Cannabis smoking lounges off to successful start in Illinois. ‘60- and 70-year-old dudes walking in with their tie-dye.’


Cannabis smoking lounges, slow to open in Illinois since marijuana was legalized last year, are starting to get off the ground, as two have opened and more are planned across the state. In addition to bring-your-own marijuana consumption sites operating in DeKalb and downstate Sesser, plans are...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoke cleared out for the moment, only 60 outside so the house is opened up finally. Sky is mostly blue. Only supposed to make 91 today and stay "cool" for the rest of the week, that means no triple digits.
> Mornin.


Looks like Caldor might hit south Tahoe today


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Only Marine influence out there is 29 palms.


Fify


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Looks like Caldor might hit south Tahoe today


Spotting into Christmas valley now.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spotting into Christmas valley now.


I was just up there two weeks ago. What a bummer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hot night here. Moan gripe grumble complain.


Man, those are Bitchin words!


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was just up there two weeks ago. What a bummer


Jumped 89 now.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Jumped 89 now.


Yeah I saw it was burning the outskirts of Meyers overnight. It’s really a shitty situation.


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## kinetic (Sep 4, 2021)

Ya'll so "mean" some poor kid ended up crying over on reddit abiut riu lol.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)

What's the big deal with In-N-Out? And why is it a news story when they open a location?









In-N-Out eyes Hillsboro location, but not everyone is excited


Neighbors are already complaining about traffic.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

I think this subject was brought up on this thread, not searching for it.








River closes after California family dies nearby


The mysterious deaths of a Northern California family of hikers and their dog have led federal officials to close 28 miles along the Merced River, where high levels of toxic algae were detected. The Bureau of Land Management closed campgrounds and recreation areas along the river, between the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What's the big deal with In-N-Out? And why is it a news story when they open a location?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren’t even new here anymore in northern california. They moved in up here in norcal quite some time ago now. I grew up in Socal too.
i fucking love their burgers and frys but it wants to come right back out in like 20min now! Its fucked up but it’s so good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m talkin 2-double-doubles. Frys and a chocolate shake. Gets me every fucking time. 25-40 min later there better be a shitter near by


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> They aren’t even new here anymore in northern california. They moved in up here in norcal quite some time ago now. I grew up in Socal too.
> i fucking love their burgers and frys but it wants to come right back out in like 20min now! Its fucked up but it’s so good.


I just don't get the craze. I've had Five Guys, Chic-fil-A, Krispy Kreme, etc... All places hyped to total hell and each time I've been disgusted which is why I've never gone back.

I'm a food snob I suppose. I just don't know why anyone would want to eat that stuff. It's as bad as McDonalds.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Another one that gets me nowadays is at the combo togos/baskin robbins. but it’s so good. Is a togos lg #9 and a extra lg mocha blast.




shitting my paints within an hr


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m talkin 2-double-doubles. Frys and a chocolate shake. Gets me every fucking time. 25-40 min later there better be a shitter near by


Incontinental breakfast?


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

Double double trouble.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m pretty sure it’s the shakes that makes me have to have a blow out.
I drink lactose free milk at home nowadays.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s the shakes that makes me have to have a blow out.
> I drink lactose free milk at home nowadays.


I wonder how it would work out if you ditched shake and fries and got only the double double-double.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how it would work out if you ditched shake and fries and got only the double double-double.


i just don’t have the will power to find that out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

In-N-Out's Double-Double, Animal Style Recipe


Make your own version of In-N-Out's Double-Double Animal Style burger: It's got caramelized onions, two patties, American cheese, pickles, mustard, and a special sauce.




www.seriouseats.com





Soooo good!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> In-N-Out's Double-Double, Animal Style Recipe
> 
> 
> Make your own version of In-N-Out's Double-Double Animal Style burger: It's got caramelized onions, two patties, American cheese, pickles, mustard, and a special sauce.
> ...


There was a rip-off, or maybe they were first, another chain down south when growing up that i remember but had a different name. Was pretty close to being the same. You know?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> There was a rip-off, or maybe they were first, another chain down south when growing up that i remember but had a different name. Was pretty close to being the same. You know?


are you talking about the one with square burgers also? I don't recall the name I think they went out of biz lol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> are you talking about the one with square burgers also? I don't recall the name I think they went out of biz lol


White Castle?
Weren’t original Wendy burgers square?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

They finally got an In n Out here in north county around 2007, it was hit and miss to get in, packed for the first 6 mo. They have a big piece of property and there'd be huge string of cars to the drive through. Even now it is a serious money maker


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> White Castle?
> Weren’t original Wendy burgers square?


We didn't have white castle here, just the frozen ones in the grocery.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> are you talking about the one with square burgers also? I don't recall the name I think they went out of biz lol


Nope. They were just like i n out


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> We didn't have white castle here, just the frozen ones in the grocery.


DC had a ripoff called white tower. 
Heck of a low bar for a ripoff target.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

Wendys didn't exist when I was young lol. Of chain burger joint my town had Bob's Big Boy, I n O, McD and A&W; we had lots of local owned places though


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

I just shot a message to my dad. He’ll know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> DC had a ripoff called white tower.
> Heck of a low bar for a ripoff target.


Did you know that the secret ingredient in White Castle was a meat baby food? For texture


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I just shot a message to my dad. He’ll know.


If he is older than 71 and remembers, good on him he beat me lol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wendys didn't exist when I was young lol. Of chain burger joint my town had Bob's Big Boy, I n O, McD and A&W; we had lots of local owned places though


In 1970 Maryland a mayfly of a franchise took on the red and yellow.
They were called Burger Chef

Actual location!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you know that the secret ingredient in White Castle was a meat baby food? For texture


HamGerbers!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If he is older than 71 and remembers, good on him he beat me lol


Him and my mom were both born in ‘46.
75. We’ll see. I might have just been trippin. Maybe it was in n out lmao
Pretty sure the old man is in bed already though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> HamGerbers!


pretty much. When I went to MN, they had white castle there, of course I had to go; movies and TV shows would mention it. I wasn't impressed except for the road trip utilitarian aspect. Grab a bag of 12 and a 12 pack of Strohs and that was road trip to St Louis


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> pretty much. When I went to MN, they had white castle there, of course I had to go; movies and TV shows would mention it. I wasn't impressed except for the road trip utilitarian aspect. Grab a bag of 12 and a 12 pack of Strohs and that was road trip to St Louis


Forsooth a balanced diet.

Burgers balanced on the right knee, beers on the left


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If he is older than 71 and remembers, good on him he beat me lol


Papa is most likely sleeping already but I called my brother and i’m not trippin. He couldn’t quite remember the name but it was something like True burgers or some shit. I’ll report back when my dad gets back to me. Pretty sure the one i’m talking about was in Claremont? Upland? Closer to Pomona? Fuck i don’t know shit lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Papa is most likely sleeping already but I called my brother and i’m not trippin. He couldn’t quite remember the name but it was something like True burgers or some shit. I’ll report back when my dad gets back to me. Pretty sure the one i’m talking about was in Claremont? Upland? Closer to Pomona? Fuck i don’t know shit lol.


I was in Burbank


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2021)

I believe there is now a federal case investigating when the mcflurry machines are always broken!


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2021)

RIP Willard Scott.

*'Today' Veteran Willard Scott, Who Delivered Weather With Shtick, Dies At 87*

September 4, 20215:13 PM ET







Willard Scott became the _Today_ show's weatherman in 1980.
NBC NewsWire via Getty Images
Willard Scott never seemed to have much trouble getting work. He narrated shows at Carnegie Hall, he spent a decade hosting the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade and he appeared in countless commercials — all _after_ he found success as the lovable, oddball weather guy on NBC's _Today_ show. Scott died Saturday at 87.

A real classy Clown.





Q: *How did Ronald McDonald come about - did you really create the character?*

A: I worked locally in Washington as Bozo the Clown. We did all sorts of appearances and had terrific results - 5,000 or 6,000 kids would show up. Then Bozo went off the air and they wanted to keep me as the clown. I first named him Donald McDonald, but they changed it to Ronald.

*He was the original Ronald McDonald




*
*McDonald's Fired Willard Scott, The First Ronald McDonald, For Being Too Fat-Insane Fast Food Facts*
Willard Scott was the first Ronald McDonald, but ironically enough, he was fired for being too fat. Now maybe if they kept a chubby Ronald McDonald around, then people would at least know what was in store for them. It's kind of false advertising to see that clown so skinny if he spends so much time in the restaurant.


Q: *Is it true that NBC made you wear a toupee on air when you were in New York?*

A: Well, this one guy was hung up on hairpieces. I always used to think of it as joke; I took mine off a couple of times on the air. I always wore it in Washington when I did the weather. I had a filing cabinet and I kept the hair in a box in there. Once, right before doing the weather, I ran in to get my hair and it wasn’t there. This girl, as a joke, had hidden it.


"Weather can be pretty bland on a day to day basis, and so what you do is to add a little shtick to it," Scott told NPR in 1987. That shtick included playing around with his infamously bad toupee, impersonated pop star Boy George and then, one morning, the ultimate Willard Scott stunt: He delivered the weather dressed up as Brazilian singer Carmen Miranda. Not everyone at NBC was amused.

His goofy act became a staple of local radio and TV. Kids who grew up around Washington in the early '60s knew Scott by another name: Bozo the Clown. Then he landed a role that would become part of the fabric of American popular culture — Scott was the original Ronald McDonald.







In 1983, Scott delivered _Today_'s weather report dressed as Brazilian singer Carmen Miranda.
David Pickoff/AP

https://www.npr.org/2021/09/04/341894570/today-veteran-willard-scott-weatherman-dies-ronaldmcdonald


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> There was a rip-off, or maybe they were first, another chain down south when growing up that i remember but had a different name. Was pretty close to being the same. You know?


I remember them. I think it was Q-Burger.


----------



## Dixie Normus (Sep 5, 2021)

The last two pages are hilarious. Anyone remember a burger chain in Denver in the 80's that had $.39 burgers? It was a little bigger than a silver dollar sized patty, a squirt of ketsup, and a pickle.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In 1970 Maryland a mayfly of a franchise took on the red and yellow.
> They were called Burger Chef
> 
> Actual location!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What's the big deal with In-N-Out? And why is it a news story when they open a location?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> White Castle?
> Weren’t original Wendy burgers square?


Something about "not cutting corners "

SH420


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2021)

I have found an upgrade to a favorite go to.















 

































































Ready to Drink - Daily's Cocktails


Daily's Frozen Pouches are ready to drink, blender-style cocktails available in a variety of flavors.




www.dailyscocktails.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

New fire start by Auburn/Cool, sure as hell wasn't started by lightning. No wonder the forests are closed.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

State bird of California. Not my pic, thank goodness.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> I have found an upgrade to a favorite go to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is vertebrate flavor?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> State bird of California. Not my pic, thank goodness.
> 
> View attachment 4980514


It kind of surprises me they have not figured out how to manipulate the weather...Hopefully one day soon they will, before the East coast floods away and the West coast burns away  Just think how great it would be if they could!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It kind of surprises me they have not figured out how to manipulate the weather...Hopefully one day soon they will, before the East coast floods away and the West coast burns away  Just think how great it would be if they could!!


I think there are things that shouldn't be messed with, that being one of them. Don't piss off mother nature.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think there are things that shouldn't be messed with, that being one of them. Don't piss off mother nature.


what could go wrong?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> New fire start by Auburn/Cool, sure as hell wasn't started by lightning. No wonder the forests are closed.


They (county) just called to say the warning here has been lifted.

Celebrated with a Cheeseburger and fries at the Golf Course Grill.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think there are things that shouldn't be messed with, that being one of them. Don't piss off mother nature.


I think she is already pissed off!! But you are right...some things shouldn't be messed with. Maybe we can un-mess things somehow.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I think she is already pissed off!! But you are right...some things shouldn't be messed with. Maybe we can un-mess things somehow.


Scary last sentence


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2021)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think there are things that shouldn't be messed with, that being one of them. Don't piss off mother nature.


Campbell's Law: Nature abhors a vacuous experimenter.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2021)

Someone please tell mother nature it is September...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2021)

Omar, RIP








Michael K. Williams, Omar From ‘The Wire,’ Is Dead at 54 (Published 2021)


Mr. Williams, who also starred in “Boardwalk Empire” and “Lovecraft Country,” was best known for his role as Omar Little in the David Simon HBO series.




www.nytimes.com












Actor Michael K. Williams, who led double life in N.J. during height of his fame, found dead


The famous actor portrayed Omar on the hit HBO series 'The Wire'




www.nj.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2021)

National Suicide Prevention Lifeline can be reached at *1-800-273-8255*
T-Mobile US andVerizon Wireless customers can dial 988 to reach to the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline
Deaf or Hard of Hearing: Use your preferred relay service or dial 711 then *1-800-273-8255*
Veterans Crisis Line can be reached at 1-800-273-8255, followed by Pressing 1
Crisis Text Line can be reached by texting HOME to 741-741
The Trevor Project (http://www.thetrevorproject.org/) is a nationwide organization that provides a 24-hour phone hotline, as well as 24-hour webchat and text options, for lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender and questioning youth.
The TrevorLifeline can be reached at 1-866-488-7386.​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2021)

From a friend in Missouri...


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Found a green lacewing egg on the CBD plant on the patio, I had to search it up to find out what it was. Tiny little white thing on a stem.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

This thread is still alive, that's crazy. Hello ladies and gentlemen hope you guys are doing great. I've missed you guys alot. @Singlemalt where you at?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> This thread is still alive, that's crazy. Hello ladies and gentlemen hope you guys are doing great. I've missed you guys alot. @Singlemalt where you at?


WB, MF!


$49.99 XXXL only barnbuster.com


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> WB, MF!
> View attachment 4983153
> 
> $49.99 XXXL only barnbuster.com


Thank you sir, I'm happy to be back. Great to see you man how have you been?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you sir, I'm happy to be back. Great to see you man how have you been?


Awright, didn't get the 'vid nor anyone I knew so there's that. Just another day in retirement paradise! How about you and fam?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Awright, didn't get the 'vid nor anyone I knew so there's that. Just another day in retirement paradise! How about you and fam?


That's awesome. I and pretty much everyone I know got it about 3 months ago give or take. It wasn't bad for me but I was worried about my mom for a little while. She ended up getting better and everyone else did as well.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> That's awesome. I and pretty much everyone I know got it about 3 months ago give or take. It wasn't bad for me but I was worried about my mom for a little while. She ended up getting better and everyone else did as well.


Glad everyone made it thru ok, you hear of all the horror stories about weeks in ICU and on a vent especially older folks.

CG has a huge Covid thread https://rollitup.org/t/covid-19.1008536/page-500
Folks hanging here, too; https://rollitup.org/t/wake-n-bake-nothing-better.14527/page-2664#post-16526921


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> This thread is still alive, that's crazy. Hello ladies and gentlemen hope you guys are doing great. I've missed you guys alot. @Singlemalt where you at?


MIJO!! You little shit, where you been?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Goodmorning beautiful people I think its time to smoke like Willie Nelson and Snoop doggy doggy


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

For you newer folks, my erstwhile son from a gas stop in Lodi and the inventor of shopping cart grows the legendary @mr sunshine has returned!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> For you newer folks, my erstwhile son from a gas stop in Lodi and the inventor of shopping cart grows the legendary @mr sunshine has returned!!







__





How much bud will I get?


I'm hoping to get a shopping cart full of weed.



rollitup.org


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> View attachment 4983244


He literally got a Walmart sized shopping cart full ;D @mr sunshine is legend here


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He literally got a Walmart sized shopping cart full ;D @mr sunshine is legend here


That's not a bad idea lol I wonder what his yield really was...but atleast we Kno all the shopping carts are goin to a good cause


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

I see what you did there......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> That's not a bad idea lol I wonder what his yield really was...but atleast we Kno all the shopping carts are goin to a good cause


His GF bitched that he made the backyard look like a grocery store parking lot


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> His GF bitched that he made the backyard look like a grocery store parking lot


Makes it really easy to move...just roll it around to the neighbors yard lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Seen the name a lot, cool to finally meet the person.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> This thread is still alive, that's crazy. Hello ladies and gentlemen hope you guys are doing great. I've missed you guys alot. @Singlemalt where you at?


Awww shit


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> For you newer folks, my erstwhile son from a gas stop in Lodi and the inventor of shopping cart grows the legendary @mr sunshine has returned!!


I missed you daddy.


srh88 said:


> Awww shit


whats up brother long time no see, you still pimp as fuck or what?


ANC said:


> View attachment 4983452


Great to see you my man, its been a long time. 


I missed all you guys. The site looks so much better now. Last time I came into this motherfucker it looked like the cheapest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I missed you daddy.
> 
> whats up brother long time no see, you still pimp as fuck or what?
> 
> ...


Pimp hands strong, how you been? Did you get arrested for hanging out by the plus size dressing rooms? Is that why you've been gone?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Pimp hands strong, how you been? Did you get arrested for hanging out by the plus size dressing rooms? Is that why you've been gone?


Nah, the day I left for no particular reason, I decided to go for a little run. I ran to the end of the road. When I got there I thought I might run to the end of town. When I got there I thought maybe I’d just run across fresno County. I figured since I run this far, maybe I’d just run across the great state of California. That’s what I did.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> Nah, the day I left for no particular reason, I decided to go for a little run. I ran to the end of the road. When I got there I thought I might run to the end of town. When I got there I thought maybe I’d just run across fresno County. I figured since I run this far, maybe I’d just run across the great state of California. That’s what I did.


But why stop there


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> But why stop there


Funny you ask.... I ran clear across California, No particular reason, I just kept on going. I ran clear to the ocean. When I got there, I figured since I’d gone this far, I might as well turn around and just keep on going. When I got to another ocean, I figured since I’d gone this far, might as well turn back, keep right on going.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> Funny you ask.... I ran clear across California, No particular reason, I just kept on going. I ran clear to the ocean. When I got there, I figured since I’d gone this far, I might as well turn around and just keep on going. When I got to another ocean, I figured since I’d gone this far, might as well turn back, keep right on going.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> View attachment 4983512


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2021)

Anyone else pumped for The Matrix 4…


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2021)

The Matrix trailer dropped today and @mr sunshine returned. My dicketh is so hardeth right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

neosapien said:


> The Matrix trailer dropped today and @mr sunshine returned. My dicketh is so hardeth right now.


Yo


neosapien said:


> The Matrix trailer dropped today and @mr sunshine returned. My dicketh is so hardeth right now.


My man, love you brother.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2021)

neosapien said:


> The Matrix trailer dropped today and @mr sunshine returned. My dicketh is so hardeth right now.


Funny, never notithed the lisp before.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> That's awesome. I and pretty much everyone I know got it about 3 months ago give or take. It wasn't bad for me but I was worried about my mom for a little while. She ended up getting better and everyone else did as well.


My stepmom down in socal died from the shit.

mr sunshine? Who the hell is that?I don’t remember a mr sunshine but welcome back i guess.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My stepmom down in socal died from the shit.
> 
> mr sunshine? Who the hell is that?I don’t remember a mr sunshine but welcome back i guess.
> View attachment 4983759


Sorry to hear man, that sucks.


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2021)

ANC said:


>


WE FUCKING NEED THAT...and how about an empty liquor bottle sticker for dui offenders....and maybe just a sticker of a retarded monkey for people that do stupid shit all day long

I, of course, get to pick who gets that last one...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 10, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 
Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


Oh I'm sorry Jerry.  Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


Oh man! I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


My condolences too...That's a really tough one, and way too much of it going around. Take care of yourself!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


Very sorry Jerry.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


I'm Sorry Jerry keep your head up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


what tha???? 

i'm so sorry man, keep your head up.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2021)

Awww man, that seriously sucks! My sincerest condolences.
Honestly


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks fam. I really appreciate it. It’s crazy, there were many times over the years when I expected that call. This wasn’t one of them. He seemed different this time. Shit must have a hell of a grip.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Replying from funny meme thread. Didn’t want to reply there. I’m ok. Life keeps coming fast and furious. My son OD while I was on vacation. He was staying with me and had only been out of jail 10 days. Everything was great. I left on Saturday and got the call on Monday. It’s been tough but I’m ok. Thanks for asking


Fuck bra i got your back


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2021)

​


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear Jerry, take care mate.


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)

An alcoholics dream? A cheap date?






Girls too.






Rare but it happens often enough that a youtube search brings many entries.



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=auto+brewery+syndrome


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2021)

Brains of people who hoped to be brought back to life stolen from lab


A SCORNED wife raided her ex-husband’s cryogenics lab and stole the frozen brains of people who hoped to be brought back to life. Valeria Udalova, 59, and staff from her company grabbed the r…




www.the-sun.com





FRANKENSTEIN ROBBERY *Scorned wife raids ex-husband’s cryogenics lab stealing frozen brains of people who hoped to be brought back to life*


Some folks are gonna be pisssssssssssed off


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2021)

LAPD badly miscalculated weight of fireworks before South L.A. explosion, ATF finds


LAPD Chief Michel Moore said the fireworks placed in the containment vessel were not weighed with a scale, but eyeballed by technicians.




www.latimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> LAPD badly miscalculated weight of fireworks before South L.A. explosion, ATF finds
> 
> 
> LAPD Chief Michel Moore said the fireworks placed in the containment vessel were not weighed with a scale, but eyeballed by technicians.
> ...


That would be the LAPD, sigh........ You'd think a bomb disposal vehicle might contain a scale but noooooooooo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Oops.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Gotta love the sound of a crop duster at 0700.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 15, 2021)

The fuck is THCo? Anybody tried it?


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2021)

Karen and Gary Ryan wedding day, July 1962 (L) Recreating their wedding photos (R)

(Nikki Ryan Photography / SWNS











Grandparents recreate their wedding photos to celebrate 59 years of marriage


Bride wore her original wedding dress




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 16, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> The fuck is THCo? Anybody tried it?


So Mira look I need someone to try this chit and report back to us









Meet THC-O acetate, a hemp-derived compound three times stronger than THC


What is THC-O? Get all of your questions answered about the buzzy hemp-derived THC compound that is quickly rising in popularity from the experts at Leafly.




www.leafly.com


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 17, 2021)

You ever notice alot of people,especilly assholes. Understand sign language more than common language/ logic. I have a wedding to go to soon, so yeah that sucks. Thats about it for this side of the neighborhood... Wont you be mine? Wont you be mine?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

General Sherman, the worlds largest tree gets wrapped in fire retardant blanket to try to protect it from the Colony Fire which is currently burning in Sequoia National Park Ca....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> General Sherman, the worlds largest tree gets wrapped in fire retardant blanket to try to protect it from the Colony Fire which is currently burning in Sequoia National Park Ca....
> View attachment 4989344


First place I saw a bear in the wild as a kid was about 50 feet behind general Sherman. I must have been 7 or 8


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> First place I saw a bear in the wild as a kid was about 50 feet behind general Sherman. I must have been 7 or 8


*Mind-blowing’: tenth of world’s giant sequoias may have been destroyed by a single fire*
“I cannot overemphasize how mind-blowing this is for all of us. These trees have lived for thousands of years. They’ve survived dozens of wildfires already,” said Christy Brigham, the chief of resources management and science at Sequoia and Kings Canyon national parks.

Giant sequoias only grow in the peaks and valleys of a small central range of California’s Sierra Nevada. Because of the trees’ concentrated range, last year’s fire managed to literally decimate part of the world’s remaining population of the unique flora. 








‘Mind-blowing’: tenth of world’s giant sequoias may have been destroyed by a single fire


Draft report by National Park Service scientists finds 2020 Castle fire decimated California’s population of ancient trees




www.theguardian.com


----------



## TigerClock (Sep 17, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> So Mira look I need someone to try this chit and report back to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered some out of curiosity should be here by Monday. I’ll report back how it goes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 18, 2021)

TigerClock said:


> I ordered some out of curiosity should be here by Monday. I’ll report back how it goes.


Sweet let me know if it's all introverty and shroomy don't like that chit have to micro dose


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> General Sherman, the worlds largest tree gets wrapped in fire retardant blanket to try to protect it from the Colony Fire which is currently burning in Sequoia National Park Ca....
> View attachment 4989344


*KNP Complex wildfire explodes, pushing flames into grove of some of California's most famous trees*









Wildfire explodes, pushing into grove of Calif.'s most famed trees


Fire crews wrapped as many trees as they could in fire-resistant aluminum blankets.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2021)

_"In civil forfeitures, no criminal conviction is required. The government just needs to prove that it’s more likely than not that the money or property it seeks to confiscate was linked to criminal activity. The lax standard of evidence was apparent in the forfeiture complaint filed Monday against two brothers from Woodland Hills. *The government wants to keep the $960,100 in cash it took from one of their safe deposit boxes and the $519,000 it took from the other*."









FBI says fortune seized in Beverly Hills raid was criminals’ loot. Owners say: Where’s the proof?


The FBI's attempt to confiscate tens of millions of dollars from Beverly Hills safe deposit boxes draws resistance and charges of government misconduct.




www.latimes.com




_


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2021)

_"No, Mom, the kids won't tease me about this in school tomorrow"_ 








Texas mother interrupts school board meeting to discuss anal sex


The book is described as a fictional reimagining of the 1937 New London school explosion that killed more than 295 people.




nypost.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> _"No, Mom, the kids won't tease me about this in school tomorrow"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet she does have that game in her backyard......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> _"No, Mom, the kids won't tease me about this in school tomorrow"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those losers pulled ,most likely ,one of the best books from the library because of that pathetic worm! ? !
How embarrassing to have her as a mother. You know the kid will be called cornhole or the greet cornholio for a while, maybe Forever. Hopefully he has a sence of humor and runs it with Pride and commands some respect asserting his new designation, shouting it through the hallways, echoing loud and clear...Yes, I am the greet cornholio! Heh heh heh


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2021)

Jesus Christ! I placed an order for some items today at 5:22pm, and they were delivered at 7:44pm. I was happy with 2 day delivery, but this is almost magical. And a little scary. God bless Jeff Bezos and crew for their unsettling efficiency...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus Christ! I placed an order for some items today at 5:22pm, and they were delivered at 7:44pm. I was happy with 2 day delivery, but this is almost magical. And a little scary. God bless Jeff Bezos and crew for their unsettling efficiency...


Praise bezos


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus Christ! I placed an order for some items today at 5:22pm, and they were delivered at 7:44pm. I was happy with 2 day delivery, but this is almost magical. And a little scary. God bless Jeff Bezos and crew for their unsettling efficiency...


WalMart.com has started hiring private people to deliver some of their products...But they are so incompetent. I've had them outside my door at 10pm, almost always deliver the wrong items, and the last time the idiot turned around in my yard! This was like 3-4 bad experiences in a row, and I will NOT order anything from Walmart.com again! I MIGHT go in the store....maybe, if I get desperate, but pretty unlikely anytime soon!

I've had the opposite luck with Amazon lately too. 2 day delivery is no more. Not sure why I am paying for Prime when stuff takes a week to get here. BUT yes, they are worlds ahead of walmart.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Amazon


You have to check delivery times with them, if it is a third party vendor they usually take more time


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> You have to check delivery times with them, if it is a third party vendor they usually take more time


It use to be if it was Prime eligible, you would have it in 2 days...and they were doing Saturday and Sunday deliveries. I don't think they are doing Sundays any more, not here anyways. I'm sure Covid is partly to blame.

I was just reading about all the cargo ships lined up in Cali....Crazy times!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 21, 2021)

Do they have "Property covered by 30 feet of lava" insurance?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It use to be if it was Prime eligible, you would have it in 2 days...and they were doing Saturday and Sunday deliveries. I don't think they are doing Sundays any more, not here anyways. I'm sure Covid is partly to blame.
> 
> I was just reading about all the cargo ships lined up in Cali....Crazy times!!


I took a picture of them yesterday in the long beach harbor


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Do they have "Property covered by 30 feet of lava" insurance?


Came up with the idea of Kevlar Condoms in my sleep, wrote it down, headline is BulletProof. Powerfull enough to stop a speeding bullet. Already a brand just like when i came up with the idea for a suction cup kooze for your shower beer. Have no fear your shower beer is here. Let me know if any investers on my other original ideas... They might be dumb but so was the clapper. Not to toot my own horn i had mine hooked up to my tv... Know what happens when you turn up the volume during the best scene?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

And yes spell check. Pardon me. Not trying to turn in a paper. But i speak the truth!


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Check this out, Hendrix on a 12 string.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Came up with the idea of Kevlar Condoms in my sleep, wrote it down, headline is BulletProof. Powerfull enough to stop a speeding bullet. Already a brand just like when i came up with the idea for a suction cup kooze for your shower beer. Have no fear your shower beer is here. Let me know if any investers on my other original ideas... They might be dumb but so was the clapper. Not to toot my own horn i had mine hooked up to my tv... Know what happens when you turn up the volume during the best scene?


My million-dollar idea was the aerosol condom. $2 regular, $3 for fiesta colors, $4 for flavors.

$50 for the releaser.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

Some days ago it rained here. Not a little bit either.



The next day I saw something new and cool. There were these insect mounds everywhere, crescents or circles maybe three inches across.





I watched some and every few minutes a large solitary ant came up and dropped a pellet of dirt onto the perimeter.
One had one wing.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Anyone else pumped for The Matrix 4…


I just saw this trailer on Apple TV+





Looks like a good fall/winter


----------



## TigerClock (Sep 22, 2021)

TigerClock said:


> I ordered some out of curiosity should be here by Monday. I’ll report back how it goes.


(Thco)Ok, it gets you ripped but nothing crazy like the articles Or reports I’ve read. Just stoned. Takes awhile to kick in but yea, no trippy hallucinations or freak out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2021)

WTF

Panty science.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> One had one wing.
> View attachment 4992810


This one must be the NASCAR aviator of the ant world.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This one must be the NASCAR aviator of the ant world.


LEFT!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just saw this trailer on Apple TV+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom Hanks is a national treasure. I'll be real sad if he turns out to be a kiddy diddler. 



BarnBuster said:


> Do they have "Property covered by 30 feet of lava" insurance?


I think I know why your pump don't work. There's a volcano in your pool.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Tom Hanks is a national treasure. I'll be real sad if he turns out to be a kiddy diddler.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know why your pump don't work. There's a volcano in your pool.


My mind reels like a bobsledder on dental anesthetic as I try to imagine the correct pool chemistry.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mind reels like a bobsledder on dental anesthetic as I try to imagine the correct pool chemistry.


Needs cal-mag.


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2021)

We get swarms of flying ants over the rugby fields certain times of year.... They also lose their wings when they land.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Saw the first couple of white crowned sparrows today, they spend the winter here. Won't be long before they finish harvesting rice and flood the fields then the geese and ducks will be wall to wall here. Cormorants are the first to migrate in, the ducks and geese follow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2021)

Step Inside America’s Most Unusual Marijuana Farms


From former police academies to pharmaceutical complexes turned greenhouses, ganja-growing companies are getting creative




www.architecturaldigest.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks like we are back into the smoke again, coming from 140 miles away. We need that onshore wind again to clear it out, but we are supposed to keep a north wind for awhile.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks nice in the near future.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2021)

Steve Mcqueen baby! 

A real actor not the fluff faced punks of today.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Steve Mcqueen baby!
> 
> A real actor not the fluff faced punks of today.


Or cars that fly like aircraft.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2021)

In Botswana they have an area called Kanye, there is a Kanje North and a Kanje South, but no Kanje West!.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2021)

I keep hearing the name Nikki Minaj. I had no clue nor did I care. Even though I decided to waste my time on youtube to see what this thing was. 

What a complete waste of time. Pure crap. How does someone like that with absolutely no musical talent become so popular. It's total garbage and should be banned. People listen to that slop?

I didn't care before and I care less now. In fact if anything I'm worse for having listened to the 20 seconds of that excrement that I did. 

Nikki Minaj? Who cares?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Step Inside America’s Most Unusual Marijuana Farms
> 
> 
> From former police academies to pharmaceutical complexes turned greenhouses, ganja-growing companies are getting creative
> ...


New Jersey is looking real good. It’s so nice to see all this great looking weed in Jersey. I still can’t believe weed is even legal in NJ . Lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

I think it's a sardines and crackers type of afternoon, which ones do I choose, with Jalapenos, in Louisiana hot sauce, or mustard, OK peppers.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think it's a sardines and crackers type of afternoon, which ones do I choose, with Jalapenos, in Louisiana hot sauce, or mustard, OK peppers.


You can't go wrong with some Louisiana Hot Sauce to kick things up. I just ate a couple of fermented jalapenos from, a jar of cucumbers, beans, peppers, garlic, dill, and salt water I made. 

It's my goto method of pickling. Better than vinegar pickles. Fermentation has many other healthy benefits as well.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Yo I'm fucking Scottish! I was always told Irish Italian and a tiny chunk of native American. I'm about to get real into bag pipes and loch Ness monsters. I'm gonna get a kilt so short my dong peeks out





'Loch Ness monster' is caught in 4k video by canoeist's drone


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Creamsicle ice cream, orange sherbet with vanilla. Yum.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Football editorial.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Small update.
> My brother in law is doing good. He's back home as of Wednesday.
> 
> Fuck cancer
> ...


Bummer. His cancer came back. My sister ain't giving up too much info. I do know he's back on disability and he started chemo again. Fingers crossed. 


FUCK CANCER 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bummer. His cancer came back. My sister ain't giving up too much info. I do know he's back on disability and he started chemo again. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> FUCK CANCER
> ...


Fuck Cancer!


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bummer. His cancer came back. My sister ain't giving up too much info. I do know he's back on disability and he started chemo again. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> FUCK CANCER
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)

I was just watching Meet the Press, something I used to do religiously, but I lost interest in months ago. A politician used what I thought was the word Oreck. I thought that word was just a surname, a la the famous vacuum company. When I googled it, The Urban Dictionary definition was toward the top of the results. Number 3 was most disturbing to me, personally (don't mean to yuck anyone's yum). I am now doubting that politician actually used this word. I'll have to go back and listen...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I was just watching Meet the Press, something I used to do religiously, but I lost interest in months ago. A politician used what I thought was the word Oreck. I thought that word was just a surname, a la the famous vacuum company. When I googled it, The Urban Dictionary definition was toward the top of the results. Number 3 was most disturbing to me, personally (don't mean to yuck anyone's yum). I am now doubting that politician actually used this word. I'll have to go back and listen...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996609
> View attachment 4996611


TGI Fridays! Awesome!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)

New Aesop album, Spirit World Field Guide. These lyrics are fucking genius, he produces all the beats, too. 








@srh88 @neosapien @Gary Goodson @mr sunshine


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bummer. His cancer came back. My sister ain't giving up too much info. I do know he's back on disability and he started chemo again. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> FUCK CANCER
> ...


 
I'm so sorry. I'm going to add him to my list and keep him in my thoughts. Let's hope it's just another bump along the road.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I was just watching Meet the Press, something I used to do religiously, but I lost interest in months ago. A politician used what I thought was the word Oreck. I thought that word was just a surname, a la the famous vacuum company. When I googled it, The Urban Dictionary definition was toward the top of the results. Number 3 was most disturbing to me, personally (don't mean to yuck anyone's yum). I am now doubting that politician actually used this word. I'll have to go back and listen...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996609
> View attachment 4996611


Oreck is a vacuum, so yeah I could see the derivation but I dislike them changing my english. So rude!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oreck is a vacuum, so yeah I could see the derivation but I dislike them changing my english. So rude!



Windows OS is a lot like Oreck. They both suck.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)

A geep is a cross between a goat and a sheep.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Takes a lot of atomic data to build a solid reality.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

ANC said:


> A geep is a cross between a goat and a sheep.


OMG Satanic sheep!


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG Satanic sheep!


Apparently, the personality takes after the goat dad, it jump around etc like a goat.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

They have Geep on Sicily, the herders take them all over the roadsides. You have to watch out for them when cruising down the road, and when you get behind a bunch of them on the road the smell in the hot sun is revolting.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2021)

I walked into one of the lowest rated post offices in Chicago today to return an ebay package. I WAS THE ONLY CUSTOMER THERE!!! I NEVER thought this wonderful experience would happen to me. I'm usually in line for at least 30 minutes on a good day. While I was at the counter chatting with the agents, a large line started forming behind me... and I smiled. The odds have to be astronomical, I feel like I won the fucking lotto.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> New Aesop album, Spirit World Field Guide. These lyrics are fucking genius, he produces all the beats, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His rhymes give me an eargasm. But I don't know what the fuck he's talking about half the time lol. I saw some graphic purporting that he had the highest vocabulary of any artist. I believe it.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> New Aesop album, Spirit World Field Guide. These lyrics are fucking genius, he produces all the beats, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is…

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/aesop-rock-gza-have-largest-vocabularies-in-hip-hop-says-new-study-231897/


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> His rhymes give me an eargasm. But I don't know what the fuck he's talking about half the time lol. I saw some graphic purporting that he had the highest vocabulary of any artist. I believe it.


IKR? He's like the James Joyce of hip hop, there are so many levels to his lyrics. I'm constantly finding new, little meanings upon multiple listenings that I don't get at first. There are a lot of intellectuals on YT deconstructing and deciphering all his bars, kinda like they do for Tool. One of them said you should listen to Aesop in a focused manner, sit down with the lyrics in hand and give multiple listenings. It's not really throw it on as background while you clean your house kinda shit  I watched that vid you referenced regarding his insanely extensive vocabulary, not just for a rapper, but for any writer...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Here it is…
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/aesop-rock-gza-have-largest-vocabularies-in-hip-hop-says-new-study-231897/


Yep. Here's a version for those of us that don't read.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> A geep is a cross between a goat and a sheep.


Well then what for the love of mighty Aphrodite’s nightie is a shoat?


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well then what for the love of mighty Aphrodite’s nightie is a shoat?


It depends on which one was on top as to the naming preference.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2021)

My work day was brutal !!! but in the mist of all the insanity , I met a very special dog .

It was his first time to cancer center and introduction as a compassion dog for visits to cheer people up in hospitals and healthcare clinics . Seeing the dog was the highlight of my day . This poodle had a gift to do this work. He was such a cool awesome loving radiant positive force and everyone that saw him Loved him and he made them happy.

when i first saw
The colors I thought about candy which was really wierd .
And I told the owner this and she was super happy to hear that because the colors she selected to dye him this month were to represent candy corn for Halloween.

isn’t he adorable?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well then what for the love of mighty Aphrodite’s nightie is a shoat?


a young pig that has been weaned...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My work day was brutal !!! but in the mist of all the insanity , I met a very special dog .
> 
> It was his first time to cancer center and introduction as a compassion dog for visits to cheer people up in hospitals and healthcare clinics . Seeing the dog was the highlight of my day . This poodle had a gift to do this work. He was such a cool awesome loving radiant positive force and everyone that saw him Loved him and he made them happy.
> 
> ...


is that his tongue sticking out or did they put lipstick on the poor beast?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a young pig that has been weaned...


good one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that his tongue sticking out or did they put lipstick on the poor beast?


I hope it's lipstick!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

Harry's flowin' live, good background shit...


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/illegal-activity-medical-marijuana-industry-141600152.html


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/illegal-activity-medical-marijuana-industry-141600152.html


"We believe that within three to five years, Oklahoma is going to be the number one producer and exporter of marijuana in the nation," Christian said.

I guess Plutonium's been busy.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2021)

Seconds before sunrise today.



A slightly surreal tableau in Tehachapi.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Seconds before sunrise today.
> 
> View attachment 4998659
> 
> ...


No Paulie pic?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Paulie pic?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4998661
> 
> View attachment 4998662


Those ears! Adorable!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/illegal-activity-medical-marijuana-industry-141600152.html


*♫* Where the waving weed, can sure smell sweet, when the wind comes right behind the raaaain *♫*









I played Jake in our grade school production. Great musical. Good times.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> "We believe that within three to five years, Oklahoma is going to be the number one producer and exporter of marijuana in the nation," Christian said.
> 
> I guess Plutonium's been busy.


"Christian said troopers are seeing marijuana on nearly every traffic stop and they're frustrated they can't do anything about it."
Possibly because it is legal to carry 1.5 oz with a state issued med card? WTF?
Oakies.


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2021)

Calories should not count when you are HIGH


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 2, 2021)

Went to a dispensary today and they were selling, smalls, seeded and shake.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Went to a dispensary today and they were selling, smalls, seeded and shake.


smalls? popcorn buds?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2021)

Day 27 of work without a day off. Labor day being the last. How fitting. I believe with Halloween falling on a Sunday this year, I will be able to take that day off. I can't do the math. That's some days. My mind is tired. Jibber jabber.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> smalls? popcorn buds?


Smalls - anything that isn't worth trimming, concentrate bound. In this case it was probably a pound of the smallest buds? I have ever seen. Majority smaller than my pinky finger nail. And shake! She says, "Perfect for making pre-rolls, already ground up." I should have got the price but I was too busy laughing.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2021)

Also, last night while on our weekly zoom happy hour a buddy purported an anecdote of life that blew my mind and shook me to my core. Why now in 2021, do TVs not come with a damn button on them that finds the lost remote? Like really, what the fuck kind of non-advancement of quality of life are we living!!??


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 3, 2021)

neosapien said:


> *Jibber jabber.*


Hey! Wrong fkn thread, yo!

I'll let you slide 



What's the kiddo gonna be for Halloween? 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey! Wrong fkn thread, yo!
> 
> I'll let you slide
> View attachment 5001293
> ...


I told you my mind was tired. 


She's done being cute stuff. (Her words) . She's going to be a creepy doll.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey! Wrong fkn thread, yo!
> 
> I'll let you slide
> View attachment 5001293
> ...


A Face Plant.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Got some horrible news. A life long friend of mine is dying of cancer. Apparently the battle began last year. What went from years, to months, to just weeks...

man, this hit me really hard. 
FUCK YOU CANCER! FUCK YOU! 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got some horrible news. A life long friend of mine is dying of cancer. Apparently the battle began last year. What went from years, to months, to just weeks...
> 
> man, this hit me really hard.
> FUCK YOU CANCER! FUCK YOU!
> ...


Sorry to hear that brother 


Fuck Cancer!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got some horrible news. A life long friend of mine is dying of cancer. Apparently the battle began last year. What went from years, to months, to just weeks...
> 
> man, this hit me really hard.
> FUCK YOU CANCER! FUCK YOU!
> ...


 
I'm so sorry. That just sucks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got some horrible news. A life long friend of mine is dying of cancer. Apparently the battle began last year. What went from years, to months, to just weeks...
> 
> man, this hit me really hard.
> FUCK YOU CANCER! FUCK YOU!
> ...


2021 can't be over soon enough!

My thoughts & prayers are with you and your buddy.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

Driveway looks naked without my car in it, this is the first time it has been away from home since I adopted it. Hope it doesn't get lonely staying in a strange place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Driveway looks naked without my car in it, this is the first time it has been away from home since I adopted it. Hope it doesn't get lonely staying in a strange place.



you know this is what the mechanics do while you ain't around...


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5002577
> you know this is what the mechanics do while you ain't around...


I have the mileage when I dropped it off, it's a body shop.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have the mileage when I dropped it off, it's a body shop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5002577
> you know this is what the mechanics do while you ain't around...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5002602


That kid's gonna steal cars for a living. J/S


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That kid's gonna steal cars for a living. J/S


He definitely has style!


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2021)

​


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2021)

A member 1 day. old and already following 115 other members. And adding more.

Somebody is working behind the scene. 





__





AngerbizcuTT






rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> A member 1 day. old and already following 115 other members. And adding more.
> 
> Somebody is working behind the scene.
> 
> ...


Any pattern?


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

I'll be watching you.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Any pattern?


No pattern detected.

It follows high profile accounts as well as members that have not been seen since 2016.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> No pattern detected.
> 
> It follows high profile accounts as well as members that have not been seen since 2016.


Quit, and I thought I was somehow special for just a moment.

Party pooper.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Quit, and I thought I was somehow special for just a moment.
> 
> Party pooper.


I'm not on the list


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not on the list


Not special enough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

I prefer being the black sheep.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Speshul.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not on the list


Based on the pattern you are missing nothing!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer being the black sheep.


Although black sheep is fetchingly slimming, I'm rocking the magenta sheep with highlights look!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Although black sheep is fetchingly slimming, I'm rocking the magenta sheep with highlights look!


You do it at the salon don't you? Probably looks awesome! I'm still rocking the home made highlights, two hours in a salon still freaks me out a bit.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You do it at the salon don't you? Probably looks awesome! I'm still rocking the home made highlights, two hours in a salon still freaks me out a bit.


Third booster  GREAT reaction I'm safe. I didn't even bother with a N95 just a regular disposable mask. I did not make the mistake of calling my anti-vax hairdresser an idiot this time. Much better job and I tipped her outrageously generously.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> A member 1 day. old and already following 115 other members. And adding more.
> 
> Somebody is working behind the scene.
> 
> ...


i just wanna know why the stinking sock puppet isn't following me?....WTF?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just wanna know why the stinking sock puppet isn't following me?....WTF?


It's an elaborate mind fuck; this should be good


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's an elaborate mind fuck; this should be good


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just wanna know why the stinking sock puppet isn't following me?....WTF?


See they even know how to get at you with surgical precision, by leaving you out!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Third booster  GREAT reaction I'm safe. I didn't even bother with a N95 just a regular disposable mask. I did not make the mistake of calling my anti-vax hairdresser an idiot this time. Much better job and I tipped her outrageously generously.


Shit, fucking hair stylist drive me insane! I finally landed this amazing one and she gave me a killer balayage mermaid look but then she got fired from the salon and is on a break until she gets her own place set up .i ended up going to a “master” I found down the road and she destroyed my gorgeous color. she was so fucking obnoxious .She told me that I will never go blond on her watch! she thinks It wouldn’t look good on me. bitch,,,, And she charged
Me a couple hundred bucks for over processing my color , slapping on a color way way too dark and trimming my hair dry! My gorgeous highlights have disappeared around my head and I look like a German Shepard because she changed the color of my blond highlights when I told her no reds at all. Luckily a colleague at work has killer looking sick tight blond highlights on dark hair and I am going to her stylist next weeek to get my beast fixed. I sent her pictures and seen her Portillo and of course seen the real deal on a actual person . Reviews online are bullshit and there are a lot of scam hair stylists around here.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

I think I'm going to have to drag out the jeans, and wear shoes with socks and everything. Now to find my slippers...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2021)

Yeah dropping into the 50’s is cold! Your daytime temps
Are my nighttime temps right now.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah dropping into the 50’s is cold! Your daytime temps
> Are my nighttime temps right now.


It does that usually when it gets into the 90's also. It's dropping from 90's to 70's in a week that gets to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Hef is probably rolling over in his grave right now.

Love it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hef is probably rolling over in his grave right now.
> 
> Love it!


That's what I thought too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what I thought too.


foxnews posted this on Monday. The comments were delicious, I could almost taste their tears.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shit, fucking hair stylist drive me insane! I finally landed this amazing one and she gave me a killer balayage mermaid look but then she got fired from the salon and is on a break until she gets her own place set up .i ended up going to a “master” I found down the road and she destroyed my gorgeous color. she was so fucking obnoxious .She told me that I will never go blond on her watch! she thinks It wouldn’t look good on me. bitch,,,, And she charged
> Me a couple hundred bucks for over processing my color , slapping on a color way way too dark and trimming my hair dry! My gorgeous highlights have disappeared around my head and I look like a German Shepard because she changed the color of my blond highlights when I told her no reds at all. Luckily a colleague at work has killer looking sick tight blond highlights on dark hair and I am going to her stylist next weeek to get my beast fixed. I sent her pictures and seen her Portillo and of course seen the real deal on a actual person . Reviews online are bullshit and there are a lot of scam hair stylists around here.


i'm so fucking glad i'm a guy...i still go to a barbershop where old men talk about what young men are doing to fuck up the world, the barber cuts my hair in about 10 minutes, it costs 12 bucks and i throw him a 20, we both feel good...and my girlfriend likes how they cut it....win/win/win....


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)

My haircut instructions are usually as simple as, just use a no1.
I wish I had enough hair to cut for 10 minutes.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

I quit haircuts awhile ago, I have ponytail holders.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2021)

ANC said:


> My haircut instructions are usually as simple as, just use a no1.
> I wish I had enough hair to cut for 10 minutes.


i got 99 problems, but a bald head ain't one of em, still got too much at 56...kid down the street calls me einstein one day, doc brown the next...


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)

Grandpa said hair doesn't grow on brains!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2021)

ANC said:


> Grandpa said hair doesn't grow on brains!


guess i'm fucked then....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got 99 problems, but a bald head ain't one of em, still got too much at 56...kid down the street calls me einstein one day, doc brown the next...View attachment 5003912


High five that kid down the street for me! Your arms are hairy too.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)

Kids I walked past at a trance party called me Ragnar!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2021)

ANC said:


> Kids I walked past at a trance party called me Ragnar!


the viking king? guess that's better than doc brown...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2021)

I have this frog that clings to a window at work. Lol. This morning in the sunrise he looked like he was gold.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have this frog that clings to a window at work. Lol. This morning in the sunrise he looked like he was gold.
> View attachment 5003937View attachment 5003938


Tree Frog's are cool!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tree Frog's are cool!


Omg, they are so cool .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2021)

Well, we just lost Hobo Jim.
A true Alaskan Icon - RIP brother.









Alaska’s Official Balladeer, Hobo Jim, Passes Away


Jim Varsos, Alaska’s Balladier, succumbed to end-stage cancer on Tuesday, October 5th.




radiokenai.com














Edit: FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

@Laughing Grass 

"The Hawaiian Pizza is credited to a man living in the friendliest country in the world, Canada., Sam Panopoulos. Even better, it’s not even that popular in the State from which it takes its name.
Sam Panopoulos, The Greek Inventor of Hawaiian Pizza. Some love it, others hate it. But very few people know that the man who took the brave decision back in the 1960's to add pineapple to a pizza was a Greek immigrant to Canada."

I blame the Greeks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> "The Hawaiian Pizza is credited to a man living in the friendliest country in the world, Canada., Sam Panopoulos. Even better, it’s not even that popular in the State from which it takes its name.
> Sam Panopoulos, The Greek Inventor of Hawaiian Pizza. Some love it, others hate it. But very few people know that the man who took the brave decision back in the 1960's to add pineapple to a pizza was a Greek immigrant to Canada."
> ...


It's what I've been saying all along. We make everything better!


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5004014
> 
> View attachment 5004016


Puff up my national pride only to shit on it? Nice


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg, they are so cool .


My mother used to paint… I’m sitting under this as I type



He’s eating a grasshopper


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My mother used to paint… I’m sitting under this as I type
> 
> View attachment 5004071
> 
> He’s eating a grasshopper


Wow, cool trippin' picture! That picture is made for communing!!!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 6, 2021)

The new phone books are here, the new phone books are here! Jerk...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> The new phone books are here, the new phone books are here! Jerk...


oh my god, he hates oil cans, stay away from the oil cans!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 6, 2021)

Chris FUCKING Taylor !!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2021)

America Is Running Out of Everything


The global supply chain is slowing down at the very moment when Americans are demanding that it go into overdrive.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's what I've been saying all along. We make everything better!


*Timeo danaos et dona ferentes*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My mother used to paint… I’m sitting under this as I type
> 
> View attachment 5004071
> 
> He’s eating a grasshopper


Wow, that’s incredible. That grasshopper looks delicious and the frog looks stoned . That’s a happy frog. Your mother does some incredible art.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *Timeo danaos et dona ferentes*


 My gifts are always heartfelt and well received.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Dance!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

https://www.wbir.com/article/news/local/developing-story-fbi-raids-sevier-county-courthouse/51-bc88a757-0a1a-4fcd-92c8-be615ea456c4

woke up to this today...always nice to see that the home town politicians are keeping up with the big boys in Washington 

no idea what they're looking for, hope it's something that will really really fuck up the local republican trumptards...a lot...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dance!


careful 





__





Wake n Bake, Nothing Better!


I think I pissed darkweb off



rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> careful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lost me........


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> careful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does goat chili have to do with dancing?


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

New York’s Cannabis Control Board meets, adds ‘flower’ to medical program


ALBANY — The state board tasked with rolling out recreational cannabis in New York met for the first time Tuesday and immediately made major changes to the state’s existing medical marijuana program. Medical pot dispensaries are now permitted to sell good, old-fashioned marijuana in flower form...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You lost me........
> View attachment 5004559




Really?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What does goat chili have to do with dancing?


Nothing. The link was to one of @DarkWeb's posts. Not sure why it did the goat chili thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing. The link was to one of @DarkWeb's posts. Not sure why it did the goat chili thing.


Your joke....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Your joke....
> View attachment 5004585


It wasn't a joke. I don't think I have the energy for you people today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing. The link was to one of @DarkWeb's posts. Not sure why it did the goat chili thing.


Admit it, I'm under your skin


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn't a joke. I don't think I have the energy for you people today.




here's one hug...all you get


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Admit it, I'm under your skin


so are chiggers...where's the nail polish?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Admit it, I'm under your skin


What makes you think that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn't a joke. I don't think I have the energy for you people today.


I really missed what you were talking about then.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I really missed what you were talking about then.


Doesn't matter now, we all dance to our own tune.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)

You probably remember the Francis Bebey vid I posted...


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 8, 2021)

'Been watching skydiving video's & reminiscing this evening......

FEAR:

Fear Everything And Run; or

Face Everything And Respond


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2021)

The One Thing We Couldn’t Talk About (Published 2021)


When the bad news finally arrived, neither one of us — dear friends for 60 years — knew what to say.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

Los Angeles, specifically Wilshire Blvd of the 1950s.
@Singlemalt


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Los Angeles, specifically Wilshire Blvd of the 1950s.
> @Singlemalt


An interesting look at Wilshire Blvd and the evolution of the surrounding neighborhood.

1920s to 2015





2021


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Los Angeles, specifically Wilshire Blvd of the 1950s.
> @Singlemalt


That site "NASS" has quite a few neat remastered, colorized videos


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2021)

The 116 Helicopter Unit, formed in August 1967, is equipped with the *Advanced Light Helicopter (Mark IV) Rudra*. The officials said the unit was deployed for offensive operations at a high-altitude airfield in the Ladakh area after the Galwan Valley clashes between Indian and Chinese troops


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

ANC said:


> The 116 Helicopter Unit, formed in August 1967, is equipped with the *Advanced Light Helicopter (Mark IV) Rudra*. The officials said the unit was deployed for offensive operations at a high-altitude airfield in the Ladakh area after the Galwan Valley clashes between Indian and Chinese troops


Actually looked that one up!








40 years ago, Indian Air Force's jumbo danced across the skies | Pune News - Times of India


Some forty years ago, a “flying jumbo“ in royal regalia used to regale spectators gathered at the imposing Rajpath in New Delhi with its deft antics.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com




Thanks ANC


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2021)

the legs.... I'm dead!


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

What an appropriate number for hump day...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> What an appropriate number for hump day...
> 
> View attachment 5006871


Subliminal messages.....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> What an appropriate number for hump day...
> 
> View attachment 5006871


Those are some pretty sweet temps!!

Did you get your car back?

I went to the Hyundai lot yesterday and was going to test drive a Sonata, but I had been doing dabs and I was too high for dealing with a salesperson. And they only had one on the lot so they probably want your 1st born to drive it! I like the sonata limited model


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those are some pretty sweet temps!!
> 
> Did you get your car back?
> 
> ...


Got the car back and I can see sanding marks through the paint, I wonder how long they will take to fix it. I have done body work, and this is unacceptable. Already contacted the shop.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those are some pretty sweet temps!!
> 
> Did you get your car back?
> 
> ...


I decided to buy a new car earlier this year. Then I saw the prices they wanted because of a chip shortage. I'll wait out the chip shortage, grrrrr.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the car back and I can see sanding marks through the paint, I wonder how long they will take to fix it. I have done body work, and this is unacceptable. Already contacted the shop.


That is enraging! Good luck getting it straightened out and remember the Bureau of Automotive Repair is your friend.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That is enraging! Good luck getting it straightened out and remember the Bureau of Automotive Repair is your friend.


It came with a 1 year warranty, it is a national company, so I don't think I will have a problem. USAA chose the repair location, so I have them on my side also.


----------



## ooof-da (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> What an appropriate number for hump day...
> 
> View attachment 5006871


Lol..It’s the little jibber jabber things in life....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the car back and I can see sanding marks through the paint, I wonder how long they will take to fix it. I have done body work, and this is unacceptable. Already contacted the shop.


Damn that's bullshit. I have had that happen and it's totally unacceptable....Not like it was a cheap auction car some dealer was offing!! Not uncommon though. Another trade where most everyone seems to be on drugs.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I decided to buy a new car earlier this year. Then I saw the prices they wanted because of a chip shortage. I'll wait out the chip shortage, grrrrr.


Thats where I am at, although I was looking when Covid hit. Wish I had known there was going to be a shortage!!

I'm in no rush...I'm driving a Accord coupe with 80k on it, and it's a damned nice car, just I'm bored with it. And it's got leather and navigation and it's a freakin Honda, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> It came with a 1 year warranty, it is a national company, so I don't think I will have a problem. USAA chose the repair location, so I have them on my side also.


Since they chose it they own the repair for your ownership life of the vehicle.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2021)

This packer v bengals game is so cringy .


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Since they chose it they own the repair for your ownership life of the vehicle.


The body shop actually has a lifetime warranty, guess I should read the paperwork they gave me.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2021)

DC Comics reveal that latest Superman character is bisexual


In an upcoming comic the new reiteration of Superman, Jon Kent, will be pictured in a same-sex kiss.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2021)

This t shirt is pretty neat !


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

Eat at the Y.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2021)

3 of the greatest lyricists - 








LYRICS: (AESOP ROCK) DUCK, DUCK, I’M TOO NEXT, PUNKS JUMP TO GET SUPLEXED, MY 2 CENTS IS Y’ALL FUCKED UP, SHOULD COME BUDDY UP WITH THESE MOOSE HEADS, I GET BLOOD AND GUTS ON MY WORK CLOTHES, SO NO TURNCOATS AND NO FUNNY STUFF, I GO TURBO, YA DO RUN RUN, OR GET CHAPERONED BACK TO BUMBLEFUCK, RABBIT HOLES ON RABBIT HOLES, WITH NO LONG GOODBYES, I JUST VAMONOS, I MIGHT REAPPEAR AS SOME VAGABOND WHO YELL DIRTY WORDS INTO A TRAFFIC CONE, AIN’T SHIT BUT SOME SICK JOKE, I DON’T MIX WELL WITH THIS MILQUETOAST, DAY ONES GET WISHED WELL, BUT I GIVE HELL TO THESE BRIDGE TROLLS, IT GO: LATE NIGHT, I’M NO SAINT, I’M SO GONE, DON’T CHANGE, I AIN’T OLD SCHOOL, I AIN’T NEW SCHOOL, I’M MORE NO SCHOOL LIKE SNOW DAYS, STOWAWAYS START POPPING OUT, POSSE UP ON Y’ALL STOMPING GROUNDS, MAINSTAYS TURN NOMAD, IT’S STILL NO MATCH FOR THESE FOXHOUNDS, SMOKE STACK I’M DEAD INSIDE, 4 WHEELS 1 HELL RIDE, 2 HANDS WITH 10 MIDDLE FINGERS, 1 SHIT GRIN, 2 PECKED EYES, ALL PRESSURIZED, ANTE UP, MY TANTRUM IS ON FULL TILT, DRUM ROLL, COME TALK TOUGH, I’M LIKE COUGH COUGH, IT’S ALL BULLSHIT 

(MF DOOM) SHITTY FINGERS IN YOUR WEED JAR THIS WHOLE WORLD IS LIKE VR FREE SHOWS AT THE REBAR ALL HOKEY AND YEE-HAW KEEP PLUCKING YOUR GUITAR SEE PAR DIPPED OFF THE PRICE IS RIGHT FREE CAR WE ARE BOB BARKER MUCH DARKER BLACK PARKA FAT MARKER MIC SPARKER METAL FACE MORE BODIES THAN A NIGHT STALKER RAMIREZ SWITCHING ALL THE HE SAYS SHE SAYS PREFER TO FOLLOW HER UNLESS SHE ITCHING BETWEEN THESE LEGS METICULOUS HERO SHINE WITH ZERO SWINE GREEN EGGS PACK GOT MORE WHINY RAPPERS THATS MORE ANNOYING THAN SCENE KIDS VILLAIN CRUSH GREEN DUST INTO FINE POWDER VANILLA DUTCH POP CLUTCH FEEL RUSH FEEL UP ON THE REAL NUTS NO PAUSE RAPPERS ALL BROADS NO BRAS VIOLATING ALL THE SMOKE LAWS WHITE LIES FOLKLORES BLEED OUT NO GAUZE ZOMBIES WITH THEIR HEADSETS NAH HE'S NOT DEAD YET BET BEEN CENTURIES FIGHTING ARMIES AND THESE DEATH THREATS 

(SLUG) TAKE A BREATH BEFORE WE SINK INTO THE DEPTH OF DARKNESS THE RICH PEOPLE ARE TRYIN’ TO EAT YOU BETTER PROTECT YOUR ARMPITS MOMMY PICK UP YOUR TELEPHONE AND ACCEPT THE CHARGES I’LL SEE YOU NEXT THIRSTY THURSDAY WHEN I COLLECT YOUR GARBAGE THEY UNFAMILIAR BUT THEY STILL PRESENT RESPECT REGARDLESS NEVER STARVIN’ FOR ATTENTION NEVER BEGGED FOR PARDONS I CHECKED YOUR REFERENCES THEY ALL SAID THAT YOU’RE EXTRA HARMLESS I’LL STRAIGHT UP FUCKIN’ SON YOU THEN I’LL CATCH SOME BARGAINS I MIGHT BE YOUR PLUG IT DEPENDS ON WHERE YOUR HEART IS YOU MIGHT BE MY PLUG IT DEPENDS ON WHERE YOUR FARM IS I’LL TAKE A SMART DOG WITH SAUERKRAUT AND PARMESAN AND YOU CAN FIND ME TRYIN’ TO MAKE PARTY UNTIL THE STARS ARE GONE FIRST TIME CALLER TRYIN’ TO HOLLER AT MARTIANS I MIGHT BE SERVIN’ CAULIFLOWER AT THE FARMERS MARKET REST IN PEACE TO ALL THE ENERGY OUTSIDE OF THE MARGIN AND LEAVE A CANDLE IN THE WINDOW THAT’S FOR MICHEAL LARSEN


@srh88 @Bobby schmeckle @mr sunshine @neosapien


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2021)

ANC said:


> DC Comics reveal that latest Superman character is bisexual
> 
> 
> In an upcoming comic the new reiteration of Superman, Jon Kent, will be pictured in a same-sex kiss.
> ...


I always though Superman was pretty gay...


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2021)

They market these as gift paper cutters, which they suck at doing!
But, I keep one in the kitchen drawer. It cuts through any bag like a hot knife through butter


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2021)

Flashback: The Rolling Stones Play 'Brown Sugar' for Possibly Last Time


After 50 years and 1,136 performances, the Rolling Stones have decided that “Brown Sugar” doesn’t taste so good in 2021




www.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5008719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See Paul McCartney calling the Rolling Stones a blues cover band? Someone should stick a yellow submarine up his ass. 









Paul McCartney Compares Beatles to Rolling Stones: 'They're a Blues Cover Band'


“I think our net was cast a bit wider than theirs,” McCartney says in new interview




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

I get to go get my EPROM programmed for the car today for $85.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I get to go get my EPROM programmed for the car today for $85.


The same car, it only breaks faster


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> 3 of the greatest lyricists -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the one time i asked you for help identifying an artist or group you called them crap?.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Grass looks good.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Grass looks good.....
> View attachment 5009610


Rake it up and let the kids jump in


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5009614


I said that to my wife the other day. I miss my dog, but I don't miss the landmines


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the one time i asked you for help identifying an artist or group you called them crap?.....


Yes, I remember. It was a good comment, it is still with you


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Grass looks good.....
> View attachment 5009610


For a blinky second I thought that was a granite countertop sprinkled with yellowed larf …


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> For a blinky second I thought that was a granite countertop sprinkled with yellowed larf …


That could be a nice countertop


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

About a year ago I spotted something in the sky, a barely visible white chevron. Turns out a local resident made Internet fame by snapping a good pic of the same flyover. We probably saw the RQ-180.

Today I’m walking Paulie and I hear “multiengine jet at altitude” and see near zenith a contrail, from a slotted exhaust, with an indistinct white triangle at its tip. This is with my rather bad unaided eyes. I watched the contrail play “variations on the theme of racetrack orbit” in J minor.

After I got back with pup, I lucked into another pass, grabbed my 15x glass and spotted that white chevron laying down a ribbon exhaust. I ran in for the 20 x pair, and no contrail!

Either it had just gone above or below contrail altitude (contrails were a thing of exceeding rarity this summer. Since airliners pass overhead at cruising altitude, this suggests the upper atmosphere is different this season.) or it had throttled back for descent into Palmdale.

I got a coupla snaps of the Headless Horseman this time.



Web image of the airframe. Appears twin-engined. Wingspan 130 feet, speculated operating altitude 60 thousand feet.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> About a year ago I spotted something in the sky, a barely visible white chevron. Turns out a local resident made Internet fame by snapping a good pic of the same flyover. We probably saw the RW-180.
> 
> Today I’m walking Paulie and I hear “multiengine jet at altitude” and see a contrail, from a slotted exhaust, with an indistinct white triangle at its tip. This is with my rather bad unaided eyes. I watched the contrail play “variations on the theme of racetrack orbit” in J minor.
> 
> ...


They were flight testing the UCAV when I was down there, same stealthy profile but very small, possibly 30' wingspan?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, I remember. It was a good comment, it is still with you


yeah, the situation is still with me...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They were flight testing the UCAV when I was down there, same stealthy profile but very small, possibly 30' wingspan?


I think UCAV is generic, not one type. Technically this RQ (I corrected the quoted typo) is not a UCAV unless it has undisclosed armament.

Surely I would not have seen a 30-foot wingspan with MY eyes operating at contrail altitude. Chances of specular reflection were none, no vertical surfaces.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think UCAV is generic, not one type. Technically this RQ (I corrected the quoted typo) is not a UCAV unless it has undisclosed armament.


I see that, just what they told me it was, guess I should have said "A" instead. I wasn't inferring that is what you saw, just stating what I saw. That was awhile ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I see that, just what they told me it was, guess I should have said "A" instead. I wasn't inferring that is what you saw, just stating what I saw.


I didn’t know til I googled it. I was curious to read up on what you saw.

Bonus: a chrome-yellow AT-6 with Navy stars on the wing just came by with that distinctive radial growl.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I didn’t know til I googled it. I was curious to read up on what you saw.
> 
> Bonus: a chrome-yellow AT-6 with Navy stars on the wing just came by with that distinctive radial growl.


I can look at a cutaway radial engine for hours, and they still baffle me. They had one at the Naval museum at Pensacola.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can look at a cutaway radial engine for hours, and they still baffle me. They had one at the Naval museum at Pensacola.


They had (still have, I imagine) a cutaway R-4360 at Castle. I stared a long time. It is amazing machining. However another vet once told me that it was a complete pig on lubricant; “top off the oil and check fuel” in the same-engined C124 iirc.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

This is a good thing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ...After I got back with pup, I lucked into another pass, grabbed my 15x glass and spotted that white chevron laying down a ribbon exhaust. I ran in for the 20 x pair, and no contrail!
> 
> Either it had just gone above or below contrail altitude (contrails were a thing of exceeding rarity this summer. Since airliners pass overhead at cruising altitude, this suggests the upper atmosphere is different this season.) or it had throttled back for descent into Palmdale.
> 
> ...


The reason you don't see a lot of contrails this year is because the government is laying off poisoning us because of the pandemic...


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Saw a whole rice field full of these guys a couple days ago. The geese and ducks are here.


----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2021)

A short documentary on the history of porn. 



*Ain Sakhri Lovers*
The Ain Sakhri Lovers figurine is a sculpture that was found in one of the Ain Sakhri caves near Bethlehem. The sculpture is considered to be 11,000 years old and to be the oldest known representation of two people engaged in sexual intercourse.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 17, 2021)

All the shit they can do in this world now, miracles if I saw them as a kid....and yet...and yet...they can't teach Siri to ignore my 5 year old so I won't have to listen to What does the fox say? or my new favorite, "Among us" theme. And when I'm on a random thought, to the asshole who wrote a song called, "The poopy song," he couldn't get Siri to play it if you hadn't made it first. Straight to hell mister.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> All the shit they can do in this world now, miracles if I saw them as a kid....and yet...and yet...they can't teach Siri to ignore my 5 year old so I won't have to listen to What does the fox say? or my new favorite, "Among us" theme. And when I'm on a random thought, to the asshole who wrote a song called, "The poopy song," he couldn't get Siri to play it if you hadn't made it first. Straight to hell mister.


There's a lot of poopy songs. Which one? Asking for a friend. 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Oct 17, 2021)

Headline "Illinois Mom Accused of Shooting Dead Man Who Refused to Kiss Her".....well duh.


----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2021)

While beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I have never recieved a ticket just for going out.


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2021)

I recently joined the public library in Rosamond, 1/2 hour’s drive away. It is decorated in an aviation theme. This past Monday I was walking around, snapping phone pix of what look like 1:6-scale models (bombers more reduced) when a kind librarian hands me the key.



Here are the models in no particular order.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2021)

Last but not least (could only attach 10 photos) Glamorous Glennis.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Last but not least (could only attach 10 photos) Glamorous Glennis.
> 
> View attachment 5012000


I believe they have that one, and an X-15 on static display in front of the NASA hanger on Edwards.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 18, 2021)

Do you lose good karma points when you gas a shared space out and the dog takes the rap if your not the dogs owner ? 

To me it’s an easy yes but find myself in a baked debate w/the counter argument that “it is the dogs unconditional love /nature “ and no points are lost regardless of ownership .

need a ruling before the burn out,ty in advance


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2021)

I've given it a lot of thought and I think it's high time we update the horn on automobiles. We need at least two different sounds if not more. We need a casual beep go motherfuker it's green horn. And then a lot more audible I'm about to crash into the back of you mother fucker horn. And maybe a third classy hey I'd like to see you nude horn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I've given it a lot of thought and I think it's high time we update the horn on automobiles. We need at least two different sounds if not more. We need a casual beep go motherfuker it's green horn. And then a lot more audible I'm about to crash into the back of you mother fucker horn. And maybe a third classy hey I'd like to see you nude horn.


Drop your drawers.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 18, 2021)

I live in the 4th option realm . No horn at all or like my mentor ,horn removal .she’s a straight up “chill they will move “ bad ass that I can only hope to get my 10,000 hours in and achieve.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I've given it a lot of thought and I think it's high time we update the horn on automobiles. We need at least two different sounds if not more. We need a casual beep go motherfuker it's green horn. And then a lot more audible I'm about to crash into the back of you mother fucker horn. And maybe a third classy hey I'd like to see you nude horn.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drop your drawers.



You don't need to tell me twice!



Spoiler



.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Sharks' Kane out 21 games for violating protocol


San Jose forward Evander Kane, who did not participate with the Sharks at training camp, has been suspended for 21 games without pay by the NHL for an "established violation" of the NHL/NHLPA COVID-19 protocol.




www.espn.com




@shrxhky420


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2021)

We are losing our local K-Mart......
*The very last Kmart in California is closing permanently*








The very last Kmart in California is closing permanently


The last Kmart in all of California is closing, ending the era of blue light specials for...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2021)

The basement of the Model Shop hanger at Boeing in Seattle is filled with archived models. Thousands of them. I saw models of Stealth Bombers in the early 80's, long before they were acknowledged publicly. I can't imagine what is down there now...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 19, 2021)

Cody FUCKING Bellinger !


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sharks' Kane out 21 games for violating protocol
> 
> 
> San Jose forward Evander Kane, who did not participate with the Sharks at training camp, has been suspended for 21 games without pay by the NHL for an "established violation" of the NHL/NHLPA COVID-19 protocol.
> ...


Stupid asshole. Great player but obviously not very smart. SMH

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Stupid asshole. Great player but obviously not very smart. SMH
> 
> SH420


IKR, unbelievable!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2021)

Desert moonset on a cold clear morning.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2021)

I am now at that age that with any story worth telling it always begins with "so like 20 years ago"


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I am now at that age that with any story worth telling it always begins with "so like 20 years ago"


It could be worse, my stories start with "about 35 years ago..."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I am now at that age that with any story worth telling it always begins with "so like 20 years ago"


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I am now at that age that with any story worth telling it always begins with "so like 20 years ago"


No it was just......oh damn 20 years ago....


----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No it was just......oh damn 20 years ago....


 Exactly 
"Oh fuck that was like 20 years ago".


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 21, 2021)

That’s so sad don’t let it the good stories end . For the love of god just one more good story !!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

46 years ago I was hiding under a lemon tree and the leaves were melting and dripping on my face.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> 46 years ago I was hiding under a lemon tree and the leaves were melting and dripping on my face.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 21, 2021)

For some drug addled reason I bought a salted ham at a country store on the way, and thought it would do me the weekend.
https://roanoke.com/lifestyles/cornershot-stompin-76-remembered-40-years-later/article_56689a7d-e400-54e7-8737-0bfd952d8ec1.html


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 21, 2021)

Chris FUCKING Taylor !!!!!


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> For some drug addled reason I bought a salted ham at a country store on the way, and thought it would do me the weekend.
> https://roanoke.com/lifestyles/cornershot-stompin-76-remembered-40-years-later/article_56689a7d-e400-54e7-8737-0bfd952d8ec1.html


Hard to beat a Va. country ham






Galax, Virginia August 6-8, 1976 8mm film capturing one of the best music festivals ever.
Which one is you?


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2021)

*Walmart Aromatherapy Spray Linked to Mystery Outbreak of a Deadly Tropical Disease, Recall Issued*








Walmart Aromatherapy Spray Linked to Mystery Outbreak of a Deadly Tropical Disease, Recall Issued


A bottle of the spray in a patient's home was discovered to contain the bacteria, which is normally only found in tropical environments.




gizmodo.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2021)

ANC said:


> *Walmart Aromatherapy Spray Linked to Mystery Outbreak of a Deadly Tropical Disease, Recall Issued*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now with Gemstones!!


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Now with Gemstones!!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 22, 2021)

I hate it when the lady has a bunch of family over and volunteers me to do the cooking. Then stands around in my way yacking instead of helping out. I'm hiding back in my office smoking a bowl waiting for the heathens to leave. She's got some yelling coming her way once everyone leaves. If I'm lucky there will be something left for me to eat after these savages are done.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 23, 2021)

_“Temporary continued postponement is necessary to protect against identifiable harm to the military defense, intelligence operations, law enforcement, or the conduct of foreign relations that is of such gravity that it outweighs the public interest in *immediate *_(60 years later, lol, somebody's dick must still be in the wringer_) disclosure,” Biden wrote.









Biden delays release of JFK assassination records, blaming COVID-19 pandemic


President Joe Biden announced the public release of the records relating to President John F Kennedy’s assassination will be delayed due to the COVID-19 pandemic.




nypost.com




_


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

A dope deal is a dope deal.





Cultural experiences reveal the process is not so different.

Fuck youtube

*How Afghanistan Gets High (AFGHAN HASH)*


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

I wonder what it pays to process 100 joints per hour?






This is one reason I avoid joints.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

2.5 inches of rain so far, still raining, not as hard at the moment, and the wind has calmed down a bit.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2021)

Lawrence Malstaf's work is an intriguing contradiction between science and technology often creating sensory experiences that bypass intellectual analysis. This award winning performance of Shrink invited audiences to contemplate and analyse the human form as volunteers were shrink wrapped in a PVC cocoon, a symbol of both humanities need for protection and its threat for survival. This was a once in a lifetime opportunity for members of the public to be vertically suspended and vacuum packed! Working with a group of local participants and figures from the leading field of sport and dance, these twenty minute performances were not to be missed.









This looks interesting enough to try 1 time. 

It would be a difficult experience for someone with trust issues.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

The daily rain record in Sac was 1.2", it is now 3.3" and still raining.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> The daily rain record in Sac was 1.2", it is now 3.3" and still raining.


Did you guys need the moisture in your area or no?


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you guys need the moisture in your area or no?


The whole state is is an extreme drought. We didn't need all of it at once though, we got 8.8" of rain in the last 2 days, that is insane. I am going to have to rent a power snake with a root blade to clean out my yard drain again. My ash tree has obviously invaded it again. I had water all the way across my patio.


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> The whole state is is an extreme drought. We didn't need all of it at once though, we got 8.8" of rain in the last 2 days, that is insane. I am going to have to rent a power snake with a root blade to clean out my yard drain again. My ash tree has obviously invaded it again. I had water all the way across my patio.


Holy waterfalls! That's a lot of water! At least the fires are out, but yeah, now mudslides to worry about! Crazy shit!! 

I hope you get your yard dried out!! 

Trying to get mine dried out so I can mow. Just filled the bird feeders. The little bastards went through 15 pounds in a few weeks. I can see this could get costly! I might have to grow some sunflowers next year!  They are quite entertaining, I have to admit!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Holy waterfalls! That's a lot of water! At least the fires are out, but yeah, now mudslides to worry about! Crazy shit!!
> 
> I hope you get your yard dried out!!
> 
> Trying to get mine dried out so I can mow. Just filled the bird feeders. The little bastards went through 15 pounds in a few weeks. I can see this could get costly! I might have to grow some sunflowers next year!  They are quite entertaining, I have to admit!!


The yard finally drained, found a place with a power snake, $44 for 4 hours or $100 a day. Called a rooter place, they want $105 hr to clean it out.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

Blue sky finally.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Holy waterfalls! That's a lot of water! At least the fires are out, but yeah, now mudslides to worry about! Crazy shit!!
> 
> I hope you get your yard dried out!!
> 
> Trying to get mine dried out so I can mow. Just filled the bird feeders. The little bastards went through 15 pounds in a few weeks. I can see this could get costly! I might have to grow some sunflowers next year!  They are quite entertaining, I have to admit!!


Just be grateful yours don't eat ground beef. I'm feeding a conspiracy of ravens and I think they are conspiring with the beef packers!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blue sky finally.


It's reached us. I'm unhappy. You should come take your f'n weather back!

I bet you rented the snake


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2021)

I believe we got close to our forecasted 15"......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2021)

wont be driving up Hwy70 any time soon.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452374182289809409


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's reached us. I'm unhappy. You should come take your f'n weather back!
> 
> I bet you rented the snake


Not yet, I had enough fun yesterday trying to get it to drain. I'm going to try a high pressure nozzle in it this afternoon. I see more RootX in my future.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's reached us. I'm unhappy. You should come take your f'n weather back!
> 
> I bet you rented the snake


The desert is fun when it tries to reclaim the roads cut through it, glad I had a 4X4 one time after a thunderstorm.


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2021)

*Pablo Escobar's 'cocaine hippos' can be legally recognized as people*




The offspring of hippos once owned by Colombian drug kingpin Pablo Escobar can be recognized as people or “interested persons” with legal rights in the U.S. following a federal court order.

The “cocaine hippos” are descendants of animals that Escobar illegally imported to his Colombian ranch in the 1980s when he reigned over the country’s drug trade. After his death in a 1993 shootout with authorities, the hippos were abandoned at the estate and left to thrive with no natural predators — their numbers have increased in the last eight years from 35 to somewhere between 65 and 80. 









Pablo Escobar’s 'cocaine hippos' can be legally recognized as people, U.S. court finds


They are descendants of animals that Escobar illegally imported to his Colombian ranch in the 1980s when he reigned over the country’s drug trade.




www.nbcnews.com

















So now what? Unintended consequences would have your dog suing because the kibble is too crunchy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Pablo Escobar's 'cocaine hippos' can be legally recognized as people*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016713
> ...


Doesn't the government of Columbia get a say?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just be grateful yours don't eat ground beef. I'm feeding a conspiracy of ravens and I think they are conspiring with the beef packers!


I just learned in doing some research, we have a bird pandemic going on here in the northeast. Not in NY yet but close by in PA...and I live 10 miles from PA. . I'll have to keep things extra clean and keep an eye out! They say if you see any sign of a sick bird, discontinue feeding for a few weeks. 









Scientists Still Searching for the Pathogen Behind the East's Songbird Epidemic


In a new report, experts ruled out a range of causes, but they still recommend taking down feeders until the source of the disease is identified.




www.audubon.org


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not yet, I had enough fun yesterday trying to get it to drain. I'm going to try a high pressure nozzle in it this afternoon. I see more RootX in my future.


These are awesome, and come in different sizes. And Rocksalt is a good root destroyer, although not sure you can gte it...We use it to melt snow and ice. But it will kill grass. 









Large Drain Cleaning Bladder


Amazing deals on this 4In-6In Drain Unclogger at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just learned in doing some research, we have a bird pandemic going on here in the northeast. Not in NY yet but close by in PA...and I live 10 miles from PA. . I'll have to keep things extra clean and keep an eye out! They say if you see any sign of a sick bird, discontinue feeding for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s so sad.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> These are awesome, and come in different sizes. And Rocksalt is a good root destroyer, although not sure you can gte it...We use it to melt snow and ice. But it will kill grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple. They work great for somethings.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a couple. They work great for somethings.


Right...I've had good luck with them, especially in conjunction with drano....and it would be great for outdoors...But if it's roots it probably won't do it, unless you add some acid first maybe...then it gets a little dangerous. Wear goggles!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Right...I've had good luck with them, especially in conjunction with drano....and it would be great for outdoors...But if it's roots it probably won't do it, unless you add some acid first maybe...then it gets a little dangerous. Wear goggles!!


I use them for moving leaves through my pool plumbing. They work great for that. For roots you need a snake.


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I believe we got close to our forecasted 15"......
> View attachment 5016573











Record-breaking California bomb cyclone linked to climate change


The record-breaking bomb cyclone that barreled into the West Coast of the United States over the weekend with the force of a hurricane is just the latest example this year of extreme weather that climate scientists are linking to climate change.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just learned in doing some research, we have a bird pandemic going on here in the northeast. Not in NY yet but close by in PA...and I live 10 miles from PA. . I'll have to keep things extra clean and keep an eye out! They say if you see any sign of a sick bird, discontinue feeding for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sad, but I have a question . . .

*“Sometimes they don’t seem to be able to use their hind legs.” *


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is sad, but I have a question . . .
> 
> *“Sometimes they don’t seem to be able to use their hind legs.” *


Read that, my mind immediately screamed encephalitis or meningitis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Read that, my mind immediately screamed encephalitis or meningitis.


Well, lacking medical training my brain went to "why mention *Hind* legs"?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, lacking medical training my brain went to "why mention *Hind* legs"?


What did that mean to you? I admit you'd think it would be more natural to state legs or wings.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What did that mean to you? I admit you'd think it would be more natural to state legs or wings.


My noggin went directly to "were the front legs working"?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

So I have to change cell phone plans (AGAIN), today. I made an appointment yesterday and the power went out (it rained). So today I have to do that. I think right now I'm going to smoke with my second cup of coffee. I can't see how my being high could make this clusterfuck worse? What do you all think?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2021)

I hate having to go places when I don't feel like leaving the house.
I'm on the "smoke" side of the fence.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, lacking medical training my brain went to "why mention *Hind* legs"?


I saw a chicken drumstick package posted somewhere that said back legs only on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hate having to go places when I don't feel like leaving the house.
> I'm on the "smoke" side of the fence.


Yup, I'm there.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Doesn't the government of Columbia get a say?


L’étât: c’est moi!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My noggin went directly to "were the front legs working"?


Those desert chickens


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2021)

About half an inch here in West Backscratch.

But the before action was excellent.
The previous day the sky was dominated by an enormous feather of high cloud that stretched from horizon to horizon. Coupla hundred miles at least. Note moon.







Pi in the sky! (And warm pup on belly!)





Today! Desert mushrooms! Who’d’a thunkit!





Look like those other desert mushrooms …


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> L’étât: c’est moi!


Pretty much.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> About half an inch here in West Backscratch.
> 
> But the before action was excellent.
> The previous day the sky was dominated by an enormous feather of high cloud that stretched from horizon to horizon. Coupla hundred miles at least. Note moon.
> ...


Beam of the Bear, Path of the Turtle, still a long way to the Tower


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2021)

The day of the rains, it began cool and quite windy. I watched a wave cloud slowly writhe across the fading night sky. It looked to me like the spacecraft in “Arrival”.













Cloud art. The first looks like a Japanese ink painting. The second is cloud airplanes leaving trails, one with the moon as pilot.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2021)

It isn’t letting me edit. The feather was Saturday, the wave was Sunday.
Monday morning was colorful.













A slit in the clouds showed off the southern Sierra.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2021)

I can see the finish line. This week is the last week of hell. Then the next 3 weeks will just be me, headphones, a pressure washer, 300 filters, and a vape pen. And a spattering of green, neglected, too-embarrassed to call jobs. Then a rest. From Easter til Halloween, I will have taken a grand total of 12 days off.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I can see the finish line. This week is the last week of hell. Then the next 3 weeks will just be me, headphones, a pressure washer, 300 filters, and a vape pen. And a spattering of green, neglected, too-embarrassed to call jobs. Then a rest. From Easter til Halloween, I will have taken a grand total of 12 days off.
> 
> View attachment 5017398


There's a lot of yellow in that green. Mine never quite reaches that level of yellow. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News


Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.



dnyuz.com





Not a current picture


----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There's a lot of yellow in that green. Mine never quite reaches that level of yellow. I must be doing something wrong.


You are exactly correct. It is mostly Mustard Algae in that pool. The homeowner got a kick out of my text shenanigans. If you can't laugh, you're going to cry.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

neosapien said:


> You are exactly correct. It is mostly Mustard Algae in that pool. The homeowner got a kick out of my text shenanigans. If you can't laugh, you're going to cry.


Amen! Although I'd be pretty scared my pool was sending messages if I didn't know it was you ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

"more than happy to donate the sword to the Israel Antiquities Authority"

I doubt I'd so willingly give up probably the greatest find in his life.









Israeli diver finds 900-year-old sword in Mediterranean Sea


An Israeli diver discovered a sword off the country’s Mediterranean coast that dates to the Crusades.




www.wsbtv.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News
> 
> 
> Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.
> ...


Why? Some stones are better left unturned.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News
> 
> 
> Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.
> ...


They need to take Dave Grohl up on his offer. 









Dave Grohl is open to playing drums for ABBA: "I'm such a big ABBA fan"


Dave Grohl has said that he is open to playing with ABBA and that he "wept like a baby" when he heard the group's recent comeback single




www.nme.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "more than happy to donate the sword to the Israel Antiquities Authority"
> 
> I doubt I'd so willingly give up probably the greatest find in his life.
> 
> ...


They have no choice though, "it's the Law"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They have no choice though, "it's the Law"


Yeah, it was the "more than happy" part that I throw the flag on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, it was the "more than happy" part that I throw the flag on.
> 
> View attachment 5017668


LOL. The IAA will give you a compensatory medal/certificate, which are as common as candy there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. The IAA will give you a compensatory medal/certificate, which are as common as candy there.


Great compensation for (easily) a 6 figure artifact.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Great compensation for (easily) a 6 figure artifact.


Yep and it's probably brass made in India


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep and it's probably brass made in India


Nothing says quality quite like goat dung fired Damascus.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/real-reason-abba-retirement-way-122416809.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2021)

The rare 'penis plant' just bloomed for the first time in over two decades | CNN


A rare and notoriously difficult "penis plant" (Amorphophallus decus-silvae) has bloomed in a Netherlands botanical garden. This is only the third time the plant has flowered in Europe since another plant of this species bloomed in the garden in 1997.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2021)

@Laughing Grass and anyone in the northern tier states.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass and anyone in the northern tier states.
> 
> View attachment 5019037


Clear skies Sunday night too. I would probably have to leave the city to see it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass and anyone in the northern tier states.
> 
> View attachment 5019037


i was just reading about that from an article off of SOHO.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Clear skies Sunday night too. I would probably have to leave the city to see it.


Rain here


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Rain here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Rain here


Cloudy here as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News
> 
> 
> Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.
> ...


I read oral tobacco anus.
Twice.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

OMG I remembered I made the best discovery on my walk yesterday. Turns out we have a delivery service that delivers prime meats and allegedly fresh seafood!

I'm determined this will be my Christmas feast!


They actually have imported Kobe A5.

Edited to ask @Metasynth is this a scam?


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

Once again the white man screwed things up. Good read.









For tribes, 'good fire' a key to restoring nature and people


Elizabeth Azzuz stood in prayer on a Northern California mountainside, arms outstretched, grasping a handmade torch of dried wormwood branches, the fuel her Native American ancestors used for generations to burn underbrush in thick forest. Over several days in early October, about 80 acres...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I remembered I made the best discovery on my walk yesterday. Turns out we have a delivery service that delivers prime meats and allegedly fresh seafood!
> 
> I'm determined this will be my Christmas feast!
> View attachment 5019401
> ...


Maybe, but probably not. I mean, I can get an entire A5 Kobe rib roast, basically a whole prime rib roast without the bones attached, for about $4000

So I dunno, are they charging $250-$350 for a 16oz ribeye? If so, good chances it’s legit.

But you can find some really nice American raised wagyu beef for much more reasonable prices. The reason Kobe is so expensive is because it has to be born in a specific reigon of the Hyogo prefecture in Japan, and then the cattle must be raised, fed, and slaughtered within the Hyogo prefecture.

But wagyu is the same breed of cow, just raised outside of the area. If you really have to have something imported from Japan, then go for it, otherwise there are cheaper options locally raised that probably have the same quality of marbling


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe, but probably not. I mean, I can get an entire A5 Kobe rib roast, basically a whole prime rib roast without the bones attached, for about $4000
> 
> So I dunno, are they charging $250-$350 for a 16oz ribeye? If so, good chances it’s legit.
> 
> ...


We have local wagyu. Haven't had it yet but I want to see what it's like.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe, but probably not. I mean, I can get an entire A5 Kobe rib roast, basically a whole prime rib roast without the bones attached, for about $4000
> 
> So I dunno, are they charging $250-$350 for a 16oz ribeye? If so, good chances it’s legit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Meta, any recommendation a local Wagyu dealer?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2021)

Today, while 



I saw a


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe, but probably not. I mean, I can get an entire A5 Kobe rib roast, basically a whole prime rib roast without the bones attached, for about $4000
> 
> So I dunno, are they charging $250-$350 for a 16oz ribeye? If so, good chances it’s legit.
> 
> ...


Are you familiar with Olive Waygu? Check this out: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/17/i-tried-hard-to-get-expensive-a5-olive-wagyu-steak.html


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you familiar with Olive Waygu? Check this out: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/17/i-tried-hard-to-get-expensive-a5-olive-wagyu-steak.html


There are a lot of olive growers in the north valley, someone should pick up on this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> There are a lot of olive growers in the north valley, someone should pick up on this.


Yeah, here too, big biz olive orchards all over the place. Areas look like god damned Italy lol. Interestingly the vineyards and olive orchards pushed out the cattle biz down here


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, here too, big biz olive orchards all over the place. Areas look like god damned Italy lol. Interestingly the vineyards and olive orchards pushed out the cattle biz down here


In such a short amount of time too.
I always wondered where they would get the water.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> In such a short amount of time too.
> I always wondered where they would get the water.


Yep, I watched happen . We used to have plenty of water before the insatiable vineyards, the Paso Robles aquifer was huge


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, I watched happen . We used to have plenty of water before the insatiable vineyards, the Paso Robles aquifer was huge


more rich people doing things they shouldn't, cause, they're rich...and, apparently, don't give a shit about anyone else...who'd have thought it?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> more rich people doing things they shouldn't, cause, they're rich...and, apparently, don't give a shit about anyone else...who'd have thought it?


n/m wrong thread.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> n/m wrong thread.


thats not political..that's just saying rich people are rich people...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats not political..that's just saying rich people are rich people...


You misunderstand, deleted posts get me questioning my reality.
I almost made it political.
I'm learning.


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2021)

Road Trip! 

The hairless penis adventure.

First stop dinner at Locust Hill Inn, Marlinton WV. 

Daylight Pic from the web.

Good country cooking, service and hospitality as well as reasonable prices too. 9 out of 10 stars, would return and recommend.





Little place in the middle of nowhere on the side of the mountain.



The view from our table. 

Next stop Slaty Fork, West Virginia. The Morning Glory Inn Bed And Breakfast.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, here too, big biz olive orchards all over the place. Areas look like god damned Italy lol. Interestingly the vineyards and olive orchards pushed out the cattle biz down here


Desalination,








Desalination advances in California despite opponents pushing for alternatives


Environmentalists say desalination decimates ocean life, costs too much money and energy, and soon will be made obsolete by water recycling. But as Western states face an epic drought, regulators appear ready to approve a desalination plant in Huntington Beach, California.




www.reuters.com





and wastewater treatment
https://www.lacitysan.org/san/faces/home/portal/s-lsh-wwd/s-lsh-wwd-cw/s-lsh-wwd-cw-p
Hopefully a multi-faceted approach will help. I've been seeing this too:








L.A.'s ambitious goal: Recycle all of the city's sewage into drinkable water


Los Angeles has a new water project in mind that could cost $8 billion, take 16 years to complete and provide as much as one-third of the city’s supply.




www.latimes.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> Road Trip!
> 
> The hairless penis adventure.
> 
> ...


Locust hill looks very quaint & homey.
~ Would definitely give it a solid try. ~


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 31, 2021)

For any of you who didn't get their kids a costume, good last minute idea. Giant box with an address label that says "Not your name, Not your address." What are you? Moral Dilemma. Rim shot ya.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> For any of you who didn't get their kids a costume, good last minute idea. Giant box with an address label that says "Not your name, Not your address." What are you? Moral Dilemma. Rim shot ya.


i heard some kid say he was going to get a pirate costume and an amazon delivery box and go as a porch pirate... 
ah, the things that should never become a part of the language...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i heard some kid say he was going to get a pirate costume and an amazon delivery box and go as a porch pirate...
> ah, the things that should never become a part of the language...


At least it's not a donkey costume......


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i heard some kid say he was going to get a pirate costume and an amazon delivery box and go as a porch pirate...
> ah, the things that should never become a part of the language...





DarkWeb said:


> At least it's not a donkey costume......


Well he did have a choice. He could have been a butt pirate.


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2021)

The Morning Glory Inn.

A comfortable stay, the inside has been remodeled and upgraded with new furniture and electronics.
The outside is currently being worked on. The current owners had taken over not too long ago.
I would stay here again. They are pet friendly, for a fee, but welcome pets eagerly.

Our room was clean, had new carpet, mattresses, 1 queen and 2 twin, all convenient amenities and electronics were up to date.
A new big screen with many apps loaded for maximum viewing selection. The only minor issue was no WIFI.
Either, rj45 connection only. I brought my laptop so that was not a big problem.

It rained all weekend. This is the view looking back toward the driveway.

The biggest problem was no CELL coverage. No place on the mountain. 20 miles in any direction and there was no signals to receive.

Next stop Cass WV.


The country store still believes in the sanctity of good old fashioned toys.


And they recycle brass.



My wife's birthday is on 11/01 so her present was the Steam Train excursion.

from the web
When checking in at the depo we were told that the excursion we were scheduled for left from the Durban Depo, 25 miles away.
We had 15 min to get to the depo 25 miles away on the other side of the mountain.



Raining on our parade was not going to work. We got to the Durbin Depo 10 min late.
The staff was helpful and rescheduled us for the Sunday trip.




The Durbin Rocket


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5020274
> The Morning Glory Inn.
> 
> A comfortable stay, the inside has been remodeled and upgraded with new furniture and electronics.
> ...


awesome, hope the rest of your trip is as good


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5020274
> The Morning Glory Inn.
> 
> A comfortable stay, the inside has been remodeled and upgraded with new furniture and electronics.
> ...


My wife's grandfather was an engineer on the logging train that took logs from the mountains down to the valley for Diamond Match.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2021)

Sundown yesterday, scenes from dawn pup walk





…






First light on the dry end of the Sierra

Awaiting indictment for conspiracy

A local grow a-glow. I would be curious to know how they fare compared to the white LED grow a mile away


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

We need rain rain, not just showers. Oh well, something is better than nothing.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> We need rain rain, not just showers. Oh well, something is better than nothing.
> 
> View attachment 5020793


Yeah, well that nice storm that dumped on you guys like a week or so ago…we got all of like 0.125 inches of rain where I was at…lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5020274
> The Morning Glory Inn.
> 
> A comfortable stay, the inside has been remodeled and upgraded with new furniture and electronics.
> ...


My ex is from Cass west by god. Lots of memories. 

You can tell locals by one leg being shorter then the other, they lean uphill!


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2021)

Departing the Durbin Depot April through December, you can ride in authentic 1920-era coaches and vintage wooden cabooses behind Heisler No. 6 as she steams along the free-flowing Greenbrier River in northern Pocahontas County. The ride covers 10.5 miles in 2 hours and offers many beautiful river and mountain views in the Monongahela National Forest. This adventure is popular for kids and anyone who has an interest in railroads and history! 

A stop at the halfway point.



The river view


Disembarking back at the depo signaled the end of the line. It was time to return home.

First stop on the way home, Dinner at High's in Monterey VA.
from the web

High’s Restaurant resides in one of Highland County's oldest buildings, erected at the center of Monterey's main street in 1901. 

Once a saloon and brothel, High's continues to be a special social gathering place for locals and travelers alike.

Good food and reasonable prices at High's. The pulled pork bbq and chicken parmesan are worthy choices and there is plenty to take home in a 
lokie box. Cake for dessert. The cakes are prettier than they taste. Next time I will choose the pie.

This restaurant has a unique decor. 
The booths are lined with plywood and the patrons are expected to leave grafiti, marking whatever sentiment they choose.




I'm sure one of you have already been here. 

Take a closer look.
 









Home
 

Welcome to High's Restaurant!



www.highsrestaurant.com


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

may we forever preserve this wonderful respectful letter i got this morning two coffee sips in


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> may we forever preserve this wonderful respectful letter i got this morning two coffee sips in
> 
> View attachment 5021249


Oh I LOVE the line through his name deletion style!! There should a thread dedicated to the hateful posts you get. I have to say that makes up in emotion what it lacks in spelling and grammar.


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh I LOVE the line through his name deletion style!! There should a thread dedicated to the hateful posts you get. I have to say that makes up in emotion what it lacks in spelling and grammar.


I should, it would preserve the reasoning so people dont have to scream at me becausei banned their buddy with " no reason"

I should make the hateful posts into pretty inspirational quote photos!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeah, I saw that meltdown last night.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> I should, it would preserve the reasoning so people dont have to scream at me becausei banned their buddy with " no reason"
> 
> I should make the hateful posts into pretty inspirational quote photos!!


Actually that's a very good idea. You can just point them to their wall of shame in the thread. No comment required.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I saw that meltdown last night.


Yet, not one link vectoring me in damn it! I hate missing the RIU follies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yet, not one link vectoring me in damn it! I hate missing the RIU follies.


Ding dong


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yet, not one link vectoring me in damn it! I hate missing the RIU follies.


its still fucking going have fun


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> its still fucking going have fun


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> its still fucking going have fun


Yeah read the one guy who came from another forum to fuck shit up with mods here. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 2, 2021)

And starting tonight at midnight the bus drivers are going on strike at my kids school district. Good for them, they deserve more money and better benefits. But what a logistics nightmare to solve for me now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2021)

neosapien said:


> And starting tonight at midnight the bus drivers are going on strike at my kids school district. Good for them, they deserve more money and better benefits. But what a logistics nightmare to solve for me now.


Can your girl reach the peddles (of her bike)?


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

neosapien said:


> And starting tonight at midnight the bus drivers are going on strike at my kids school district. Good for them, they deserve more money and better benefits. But what a logistics nightmare to solve for me now.


we have only 4 buses for the entire district here, drop off line is my bane , it takes up so much of my day 
I live in walking distance too and you cant walk them in either


----------



## neosapien (Nov 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> we have only 4 buses for the entire district here, drop off line is my bane , it takes up so much of my day
> I live in walking distance too and you cant walk them in either


Yeah, there's 620 students at her school and 4600 in the district. The whole area is going to be a nightmare. Apparently the holdup is the drivers want a 3% raise and to keep their attendance and good driving bonuses separate as they are. And the company wants to combine the bonuses and offer a 2% raise. I'd strike too but fuck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

Beer on the deck is better than beer in the fridge......


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2021)

When I was still working, I was always amazed at the twenty somethings that had no clue as to personal finance or literacy. Glad to see some states are at least requiring some minimum of education on it.









Ohio just became the largest state to require personal finance education in schools


Ohio is now the 10th state in the U.S. that requires personal finance education in high school. It's also the largest state to have the requirement so far.




www.cnbc.com






https://www.financialeducatorscouncil.org/what-states-require-financial-education-in-high-school/


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 5, 2021)

Repair Mistakes & Blunders





It was a cold, wintry November morning when a customer pulled into the service drive, exited his Chevy Astro van, entered the warm service department reception area and excitedly told the service manager that we had screwed up his service the previous day.

Our service manager, Ed, said “Let’s go take a listen to your van,” and both he and the customer went out into the cold. The van started right up and sounded okay, but when it was driven forward or in reverse, there were some funny noises underneath the Astro van. Ed got out, kneeled down to look under the van and started chuckling louder and louder after he saw what was causing the noise. He asked the irate customer to kneel down so he could point out the problem. There were a dozen or more duck decoys strung together, much worse for the wear, caught on the van's undercarriage. Some were even dragging behind the van with their lead weights causing them to bounce with some authority.

The customer could not believe that he had drug his own decoys out of his parking garage, down the main avenue of town and then jumped on poor Ed for something that he had caused. It was a scenario that we have enjoyed sharing for years and well into the future.

Tom in Idaho







__





RockAuto December Newsletter | Early Edition


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.




www.rockauto.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2021)

Tassco


My WordPress Blog



tassco.org


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

I like Darts. Did not do too bad in the local pubs.






I have never seen a 9 dart out in person. This is what confidence and control looks like.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> This is what confidence and control looks like.


F'in deadeye mofo!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> When I was still working, I was always amazed at the twenty somethings that had no clue as to personal finance or literacy. Glad to see some states are at least requiring some minimum of education on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In high school, for my Senior year, I had work release. We had A days and B days. I got out at 10 or 10:46 respectively to obviously go to work. The 10:46 release was because I had to take a class directly before called "My Personal Success". It was the only actual class worth a damn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like Darts. Did not do too bad in the local pubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil Taylor is my favorite player of all time.
16 time World Champion - "The Power"



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=phil+taylor


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

neosapien said:


> In high school, for my Senior year, I had work release. We had A days and B days. I got out at 10 or 10:46 respectively to obviously go to work. The 10:46 release was because I had to take a class directly before called "My Personal Success". It was the only actual class worth a damn.


I took two summer Jr College classes as credit fillers. One was Poetry and the other was Art. Wasn't worth a shit with either but I was the only guy in the class.....


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I took two summer Jr College classes as credit fillers. One was Poetry and the other was Art. Wasn't worth a shit with either but I was the only guy in the class.....


I met a fellow who was one of the first male students accepted into a previous all girls college.

He claimed to have enjoyed his education.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

This must be at the top of the No Fun list.






This is the latest appointment my wife has in the pursuit of pain relief..

It looks like she has some infection related to her hip replacement and this aspirate procedure is what the doc is recommending.

With the infection in the incision after her op and now this she has had a rough go in recovery.
This and the arthritis she has dealt with for many years is tough.

She has stated if she new it was gonna be this bad she would not have had the surgery at all.

No offer of any pain meds aside from OTC.

The capsules are mainly for her. I told her I could help her if she needs personal instructions.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

My mom had three hip replacements before a good one. By then she was in her mid 80s.


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2021)

Stocking stuffer ideas.
















Guzzle Buddy: A wine glass that lets you drink straight from the bottle.


A wine glass that lets you drink straight from the bottle.




www.vat19.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Stocking stuffer ideas.
> 
> View attachment 5024345
> 
> ...


How many guzzle buddies do you think is too many?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2021)

Evening fam. Hope all is well. Question for ya. Are owls the only bird that who who’s lol. Trying to determine if I have one in the neighborhood. All jokes accepted


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Hope all is well. Question for ya. Are owls the only bird that who who’s lol. Trying to determine if I have one in the neighborhood. All jokes accepted


The owls are cat eaters around here. Keep the squirrels and rabbits thinned down too. You hear a screech owl in the dark and it will freak you out.









Eastern Screech-Owl Sounds, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


If a mysterious trill catches your attention in the night, bear in mind the spooky sound may come from an owl no bigger than a pint glass. Common east of the Rockies in woods, suburbs, and parks, the Eastern Screech-Owl is found wherever trees are, and they’re even willing to nest in backyard...



www.allaboutbirds.org





Here's a hooter one. They have them around here too Barred Owl. https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Barred_Owl/sounds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Hope all is well. Question for ya. Are owls the only bird that who who’s lol. Trying to determine if I have one in the neighborhood. All jokes accepted



far as i know, never heard any other kind of bird "hoo"


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Stocking stuffer ideas.
> 
> View attachment 5024345
> 
> ...


Jeff would be envious, I have the skull model your first gif LOL


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

FYI only the males do this in flight. Scares the hell out of me when grilling.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2021)

Top or right: Takayuki 210 mm petty (basically a small sujihiki = protein slicer) in AEB-L monosteel. Machine-made but good at the price. 

Bottom: Masanobu Okada “Barbecue Sword”, a hand-forged meat slicer done in white steel #2 with a nice subtle Damascus cladding.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2021)

Sun pillar a few days ago.





Today the Tehachapis are wearing a winter coat.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2021)

More evening scenes


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m thinking folks in India and maybe Australia will see a good star and crescent tonight.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5024645


God knows we need it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5024645




@BobBitchen This was posted 16 hrs ago sounds like the totals came up


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2021)

Utilizing the latest colorization technology


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2021)

Howard Sheckter reports





__





Mammoth Weather | Latest Post


Read all Howard's posts




mammothweather.com








sunny @ the summit right now


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> I met a fellow who was one of the first male students accepted into a previous all girls college.
> 
> He claimed to have enjoyed his education.


An old friend went to college at a teachers college in PA. because the female to male ration was like 10 to 1, and his parents wanted him to get a degree.

Then he moved to Florida and went into the construction field shortly before buying a sports bar.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> This must be at the top of the No Fun list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully it works, because I believe the next step would be to remove it, treat the infection, and then replace it again. I would think the aspiration should be about like cortisone injections.

The no pain meds seems to be the new trend, with all the abuse, but it's totally unfair to the patient.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Saw this the other day. 



So I ask you: this,







or one a these?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

More goodness from those magic seconds before the sun clears my horizon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 11, 2021)

​


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2021)

test


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2021)

Man earns Ph.D., fulfills dream of being physicist — at 89


EAST PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — An 89-year-old Rhode Island man has achieved a goal he spent two decades working toward and nearly a lifetime thinking about — earning his Ph.D. and becoming a physicist.




apnews.com





*Man earns Ph.D., fulfills dream of being physicist — at 89*


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Man earns Ph.D., fulfills dream of being physicist — at 89
> 
> 
> EAST PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — An 89-year-old Rhode Island man has achieved a goal he spent two decades working toward and nearly a lifetime thinking about — earning his Ph.D. and becoming a physicist.
> ...


“Old school” bishez


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2021)

When did a bag of M&M's become 10 servings?


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)

Currently, it has been banned as a tertiary education language as it was deemed to give Afrikaners an advantage.


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2021)

ANC said:


>


LOL

This pick will probably show up on this forum again now weiner lovers know it exists!


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> LOL
> 
> This pick will probably show up on this forum again now weiner lovers know it exists!


Been a while since someone got the ol' "how many dicks can you fit".


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> When did a bag of M&M's become 10 servings?


10.7 oz bag is the sharing size.

Mars says 1 oz., about 32 pieces, equals 1 serving.





__





Nutrition Info







www.mms.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> 10.7 oz bag is the sharing size.
> 
> Mars says 1 oz., about 32 pieces, equals 1 serving.
> View attachment 5027046
> ...


Well it was over two days, perhaps my self destructive slip was just that.


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Well it was over two days, perhaps my self destructive slip was just that.


I'm an only child, I don't share easily


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

ANC said:


> I'm an only child, I don't share easily


Me too and sharing impaired as well. The times I did share as a kid never turned out well.


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you @BobBitchen Those stickers look like they might like living on my 12 ton dab press  I'm really looking forward to popping these! BTW they arrived with my Volcanica Brazilian Estate Coffee


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5027484
> Thank you @BobBitchen Those stickers look like they might like living on my 12 ton dab press  I'm really looking forward to popping these! BTW they arrived with my Volcanica Brazilian Estate Coffee


Yeah, those stickers are legit, I’ve been saving a spot on my Nalgene bottle for one…not my pic


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, those stickers are legit, I’ve been saving a spot on my Nalgene bottle for one…not my pic
> View attachment 5027504


top of the line fridge magnet too


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> top of the line fridge magnet too


I’ll have them replace the titanium in my arm with stainless steel, and stick it on my shoulder!

@curious2garden , wanna give it a crack? Ever have any interest in orthopedic surgery??


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ll have them replace the titanium in my arm with stainless steel, and stick it on my shoulder!
> 
> @curious2garden , wanna give it a crack? Ever have any interest in orthopedic surgery??


I can lend her the plasma torch.






















@curious2garden we can also use the laser to scribe c2g and dw was here 21'........


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5027484
> Thank you @BobBitchen Those stickers look like they might like living on my 12 ton dab press  I'm really looking forward to popping these! BTW they arrived with my Volcanica Brazilian Estate Coffee


I'm enjoying some Brazilian Estate myself this morning.
I hope you find something you like.
I'v been finding some reeeally good phenos of the Chicken Dinner the last few runs, j/s


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ll have them replace the titanium in my arm with stainless steel, and stick it on my shoulder!
> 
> @curious2garden , *wanna give it a crack*? Ever have any interest in *orthopedic surgery*??


Bwa hahahahaaaa


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm enjoying some Brazilian Estate myself this morning.
> I hope you find something you like.
> I'v been finding some reeeally good phenos of the Chicken Dinner the last few runs, j/s


My pot of that just stopped brewing. It's a new delivery they just roasted 11/10. Can't wait to pour a cup, brb.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My pot of that just stopped brewing. It's a new delivery they just roasted 11/10. Can't wait to pour a cup, brb.


Mine is from a lost delivery, my postman came up to me the other day to tell me I had a FedEx package at the apartment across the street. It was my volcanica deliv from 5 weeks prior, I filled a claim, FedEx said driver left it at correct address . Case closed.
MFers!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Mine is from a lost delivery, my postman came up to me the other day to tell me I had a FedEx package at the apartment across the street. It was my volcanica deliv from 5 weeks prior, I filled a claim, FedEx said driver left it at correct address . Case closed.
> MFers!!


Yeah I sent something to a friend in an apartment complex. FedEx stated twice it tried to deliver. The person was there and they never came to the door, sigh. I've had similar problems with UPS and USPS. Oh well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I sent something to a friend in an apartment complex. FedEx stated twice it tried to deliver. The person was there and they never came to the door, sigh. I've had similar problems with UPS and USPS. Oh well.


i had a package delivered to me that went 4 houses up the street the other day...then 2 days ago i got a package that went all the way across town...not the right name, right street name...luckily the usps driver was coming back down my dead end road, and i flagged him down and gave it to him...he asked me "when did you get this?" i told him just now, and he said "well i didn't drop this off" and looked at me like i was trying to pull something...motherfucker, i didn't have a package in my mailbox last night, i looked...so did the fucking mail fairies deliver it right after you put this letter in my mailbox?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ...snip...... *fucking mail fairies deliver* it right after you put this letter in my mailbox?


ROFLMAO


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2021)

UPS = 99%
USPS= 90%
Fed fuckin X = 45%


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> UPS = 99%
> USPS= 90%
> Fed fuckin X = 45%


Yeah they are definitely the worst.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> UPS = 99%
> USPS= 90%
> Fed fuckin X = 45%


really? my delivery rates would be more like ups 95%, fedex 90%, usps 50%...and that's a charitable 50%


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? my delivery rates would be more like ups 95%, fedex 90%, usps 50%...and that's a charitable 50%


I think a lot varies on the ethics of your local driver.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2021)

speaking of losing things. I lost my Fiskers mid-trim this morning, then took 1 1/2hr to find the back ups


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> speaking of losing things. I lost my Fiskers mid-trim this morning, then took 1 1/2hr to find the back ups


What were ya smoking?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What were ya smoking?


Im tellin' ya, the *Chicken Dinner* rocks !!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im tellin' ya, the *Chicken Dinner* rocks !!


Winner winner! I should be trimming. Although I didn't know Birthday Cake nugs could get that large LOL I swear today I'll kill something.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 13, 2021)

Why do I get the feeling those celebrates hawking Medicare Insurance plans are doing Community Service?


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> speaking of losing things. I lost my Fiskers mid-trim this morning, then took 1 1/2hr to find the back ups


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2021)

Clothes From 8,000 Years Ago Were Made From Trees, New Research Suggests


Woven textiles from an archaeological site in Turkey weren’t made from wool or linen as suspected, but from something else entirely.




gizmodo.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 13, 2021)

Evening fam. I started driving for Uber in my spare time. First trip this morning picked a lady up and she says, what kind of air freshener do you use?
m: febreeze.
H: kinda smells like pot, not that I know what that smells like. Then laughs.
me in my head, it’s definitely not the febreeze guess I should have changed my shirt. Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m thinking folks in India and maybe Australia will see a good star and crescent tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5024431


Dang, CN, I missed it by a week, couldn't pass the chance up though. In sha'Allah


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

My LED light kluge is obviously putting out enough light. These are about a month old in my closet.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2021)

These are not actually poisonous, they are just a choking hazzard.


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2021)

Reese's reveals its largest peanut butter cup yet


Reese's is releasing its largest peanut butter cup ever: A nine-inch Reese's Thanksgiving Pie.




www.kcra.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Reese's reveals its largest peanut butter cup yet
> 
> 
> Reese's is releasing its largest peanut butter cup ever: A nine-inch Reese's Thanksgiving Pie.
> ...


I could get down with a 3.4lb Reese cup but not all peanut butter. Give me the OG


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

ANC said:


> These are not actually poisonous, they are just a choking hazzard.


probably give you constipation from hell once it hits your digestive tract


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably give you constipation from hell once it hits your digestive tract


*What happens if you eat it*

Unfortunately, children can mistake a packet for food, candy, or a chew toy and eat the silica gel or the entire packet. Sometimes, adults may mistake silica gel packets for salt or sugar packets.
Silica gel is chemically inert. This means it won’t break down in the body and cause poisoning. However, because it won’t break down, the gel or packet and gel can cause choking. That’s why manufacturers often label them with “Do not eat” or “Throw away after using.”
Eating silica gel shouldn’t make you sick. Most often, it’ll pass through your body and exit without any harmful effects to you.
Although silica gel isn’t likely to harm you, this isn’t a license to eat a lot of it. The gel doesn’t have any nutritious value and has the potential to cause intestinal obstruction if eaten in large quantities.
*What to do*

If you or your child accidentally ingests silica gel, try to help the gel go into the stomach by drinking water.
In rare instances, manufacturers use silica gel that’s coated with cobalt chloride, a toxic compound. If a person ingests cobalt chloride-coated silica gel, it’ll likely cause nausea and vomiting.









What Happens If You Eat Silica Gel? Adults, Children, and Pets


Silica gel comes in little packets that you sometimes see in the products that you buy. While generally nontoxic, they could be a choking hazard.




www.healthline.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 16, 2021)

Good place for fact/bias accuracy checking websites. @curious2garden may have mentioned this in the past.








Daily Source Bias Check: Tax Policy Center


LEFT-CENTER BIAS These media sources have a slight to moderate liberal bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording




mediabiasfactcheck.com





also




__





Science Feedback







sciencefeedback.co








__





Lead Stories


Lead Stories is a fact checking website that uses the Trendolizer™ engine to detect the latest trending misinformation and hoaxes found on known disinformation sites & networks, prank generators and satirical websites. We believe fact checking and speed are the best weapons in the fight against...




leadstories.com












FactCheck.org







www.factcheck.org












OpenSecrets


OpenSecrets is the nation's premier research and government transparency group tracking money in politics and its effect on elections and policy.




www.opensecrets.org


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Dang, CN, I missed it by a week, couldn't pass the chance up though. In sha'Allah


Good astro week! Tonight and tomorrow night, Leonids.
Night of the 18th, near-total lunar eclipse. Maximum at 1:03 am Nov 19 in the Pacific time zone.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Desert sky report. Woke up to earliest warm windy daybreak, and the horizon was dark red. I never saw the mountains the color of a dying ember.








And, roof raves.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Good astro week! Tonight and tomorrow night, Leonids.
> Night of the 18th, near-total lunar eclipse. Maximum at 1:03 am Nov 19 in the Pacific time zone.


it's supposed to be partly cloudy here thursday night/friday morning, i'm going to try to see it, don't know if the weather will cooperate


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Good astro week! Tonight and tomorrow night, Leonids.
> Night of the 18th, near-total lunar eclipse. *Maximum at 1:03 am Nov 19* in the Pacific time zone.


I plan to be deep in the land of Nod. But now that I've said that you know I'll be wide awake, enjoy it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Desert sky report. Woke up to earliest warm windy daybreak, and the horizon was dark red. I never saw the mountains the color of a dying ember.
> 
> View attachment 5029755
> 
> ...


The roof dwellers look like they need more meat.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Good astro week! Tonight and tomorrow night, Leonids.
> Night of the 18th, near-total lunar eclipse. Maximum at 1:03 am Nov 19 in the Pacific time zone.


It’s my annual birthday meteor shower, on my birthday. The 17th.

The universes way of saying “yes, Blake, you are more important than everyone else…”


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I obviously don’t really think that, but I’ve always been prone to delusions of grandeur


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s my annual birthday meteor shower, on my birthday. The 17th.
> The universes way of saying “yes, Blake, you are more important than everyone else…”


Well shit, and here I had you scratched out


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2021)

sorry guys someones mad so hes bumping this post saying he hopes my children die.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> sorry guys someones mad so hes bumping this post saying he hopes my children die.


Well fuck that stupid prick. What a fucking child. Seriously. Some of these people are so damned petty.

Just remember, you rock. You fucking rock so much! These people are just immature little kids. Try not to let it get to you too much

@sunni I promise if you ever have to give me the boot, I’ll go easily


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well fuck that stupid prick. What a fucking child. Seriously. Some of these people are so damned petty.
> 
> @sunni I promise if you ever have to give me the boot, I’ll go easily


That was what the googlie eyes was in reference to, not your post.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> That was what the googlie eyes was in reference to, not your post.


Ohhh…sunni must have deleted the post before I saw it!!! Lol, I was so confused.

I was like “damn Blake, how come @raratt doesn’t agree that the world revolves around you? He CLEARLY knows it!”


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

I thought it was meta's post too lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought it was meta's post too lol


sunni was quick on the draw.


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Wave clouds now. Earlier, a wood-grain sky.



This one is an upside-down mantis eating something.



Here is a rat squirrel thing (also upside down) checking out an anchovy (no orientation advice).


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wave clouds now. Earlier, a wood-grain sky.
> 
> View attachment 5029918
> 
> ...


I see a slice of cherry pie coming in to scoop up some whipped cream.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I see a slice of cherry pie coming in to scoop up some whipped cream.


mmm 

cream


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2021)

Today is my Rollitup profile's 13th birthday!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> Today is my Rollitup profile's 13th birthday!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> Today is my Rollitup profile's 13th birthday!


You’re a fucking legend! This place is a better place with your presence! Much love, brother!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2021)

^^^ sig worthy


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

We actually have blue sky at the moment, too late for sunshine though. HIgh fog will probably roll back in overnight unfortunately.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2021)

JHC, every swinging dick had access to a steel furnace back then in Detroit.








Search for Jimmy Hoffa Leads the F.B.I. to Jersey City Landfill


A deathbed statement by a man who claimed to bury the Teamster boss’ body in a steel drum brought agents to the site for an inspection.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2021)

ANC said:


> Today is my Rollitup profile's 13th birthday!


+ Rep, . . . for Reals!


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2021)

You guys are too kind... I'm just another garden variety arsehole, like everyone else


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2021)

Not a bad price on these for your EOTWAWKI pack or glove box.


https://www.amazon.com/LifeStraw-Personal-Camping-Emergency-Preparedness/dp/B07C56LR6N?ref=dotd_h_t&ref_=pe_837390_613812230


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh, boy, what could possibly go wrong here...

_ "training required, including *18 hours of “general training” needed to go armed in schools*. *Two hours of handgun training* are also required, according to changes spelled out in committee by state Rep. D.J. Swearingen, R-Huron."









Armed teachers bill passes Ohio House - Ohio Capital Journal


Some teachers-turned-legislators urged their colleagues to vote against a bill to authorize school boards to allow teachers and other school personnel to come armed to school.




ohiocapitaljournal.com




_


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh, boy, what could possibly go wrong here...
> 
> _ "training required, including *18 hours of “general training” needed to go armed in schools*. *Two hours of handgun training* are also required, according to changes spelled out in committee by state Rep. D.J. Swearingen, R-Huron."
> 
> ...


Every teacher knows you need more guns to stop more guns.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

ANC said:


> You guys are too kind... I'm just another garden variety arsehole, like everyone else


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

Desert sky report 

Yesterday, good skies. Three fighter types, a KC-10, and Yellow Bird, a T-6 Texan in immaculate and correct paint with one Navy(?) star under the right wing. It comes through at altitude, maybe 15000 feet, and I have not had a good look at the tail or side markings. But it’s been through for the last several days, from south and then kicking around north and east. I’m thinking this is some sort of air tour outfit, with the frequency and similarity of flights. That radial is audible a long way out!



Yesterday lots of high ice cloud that made for sun dogs, a great colored circle around the sun, and briefly a faint fire rainbow near zenith.

Paulie woke me early this am, which was super convenient for seeing the eclipse. I lucked into a hole in the clouds and took snaps. 10 minutes before



Oops



At maximum, very near the Pleiades



It was cool to see the land and sky so dark at fullest moon.
By 3am it was again moon-bright out.
Setting moon, with raven





contrails are back and beautiful. That left one has a gorgeous fine texture.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

And the pic I forgot! A moon dog (a paraselene) bright enough to snap. Moon is out of frame left.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Not a bad price on these for your EOTWAWKI pack or glove box.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LifeStraw-Personal-Camping-Emergency-Preparedness/dp/B07C56LR6N?ref=dotd_h_t&ref_=pe_837390_613812230


Those life straws are pretty terrible hollow fiber filters. Instead, a “Sawyer Mini” is a more reliable filter that you can actully back flush to keep it clean. And it’s only $20.

Sure, you have to put the water in a bag first. But it comes with the bag…lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

So with a life straw, you have to lay on your belly to drink from a water source. And you gotta be able to suck a golf ball through a garden hose to get it to work right.

with any other hollow fiber filter, the dirty water is put into a bag that you can squeeze through the filter, or even let it gravity filter over time with no input from you.

Life straws are a novel concept, especially when there are so many decent alternatives out there that cost about the same


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

ANC said:


> You guys are too kind... I'm just another garden variety arsehole, like everyone else


don't sell yourself short, you're an exceptional arsehole


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Desert sky report
> 
> Yesterday, good skies. Three fighter types, a KC-10, and Yellow Bird, a T-6 Texan in immaculate and correct paint with one Navy(?) star under the right wing. It comes through at altitude, maybe 15000 feet, and I have not had a good look at the tail or side markings. But it’s been through for the last several days, from south and then kicking around north and east. I’m thinking this is some sort of air tour outfit, with the frequency and similarity of flights. That radial is audible a long way out!
> 
> ...


i got up at 3 (peak was suppposed to be around 4 here) to see what was going on, there was fog so thick the moon was just a small slightly brighter area, so i went back to bed


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Those life straws are pretty terrible hollow fiber filters. Instead, a “Sawyer Mini” is a more reliable filter that you can actully back flush to keep it clean. And it’s only $20. Sure, you have to put the water in a bag first. But it comes with the bag…lol.


Thanks for the real life update! I was just about ready to order thru Amazon




__





Amazon.com : sawyer mini water purifier






www.amazon.com


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Thanks for the real life update! I was just about ready to order thru Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I keep a sawyer mini as my backup, and something called a Katadyn Be Free as my primary filter. It just filters so much faster, it makes life on the trail a little bit easier.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2021)

Dang, 43 million!


https://www.sothebys.com/en/buy/auction/2021/the-constitution-of-the-united-states-sold-to-benefit-the-dorothy-tapper-goldman-foundation/the-official-edition-of-the-united-states


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

They’re busy up there today! These came by again, pair of -22s.



To the SE many short very twisted bits of contrail, probably someone engaging in fightery maneuvers.

A well-placed scrap of cirrus = rainbow penis!




(best out of sync martial arts voice) Fighters!! On me!! BEAR CLAW STYLE!


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They’re busy up there today! These came by again, pair of -22s.
> 
> View attachment 5031684
> 
> ...


We used to call that the racetrack. I watched a 22 and a couple F-16 in a holding pattern. The 16's were doing the typical banking to make the circle, the 22 was kind of rotating on it's own axis. Vectored thrust is amazing.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> We used to call that the racetrack. I watched a 22 and a couple F-16 in a holding pattern. The 16's were doing the typical banking to make the circle, the 22 was kind of rotating on it's own axis. Vectored thrust is amazing.


Yeah, when I watched one do some sort of stall/ spin stuff. It recovered quickly every time from attitudes that in an F-4 meant “ejection imminent”.


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Every teacher knows you need more guns to stop more guns.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5031825


A race gun! Formula 9


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I keep a sawyer mini as my backup, and something called a Katadyn Be Free as my primary filter. It just filters so much faster, it makes life on the trail a little bit easier.


So it looks like If I wanted to buy just one, it should be the Katadyn. If I really need to use it, I don't want to fuck around with it. Is there anything in the kit that "expires"?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> So it looks like If I wanted to buy just one, it should be the Katadyn. If I really need to use it, I don't want to fuck around with it. Is there anything in the kit that "expires"?


If you need something reliable that you’re gonna store away, get the Sawyer mini. The Katadyn is rumored to slow down after a while of using it. Technically all hollow fiber filters do. But the sawyer mini is a reliable little filter.

I just use the katadyn because it’s SO fast when filtering water, and the water bags have a much wider opening, so it’s easier to fill them.

I keep the sawyer mini in case something goes wrong with the katadyn. The sawyer is tried and true. Also, you can use a “smart water” bottle with the sawyer as a dirty water bottle. Finding a replacement for the katadyn in the apocalypse may prove a little more challenging 

And nothing in these kits expire. They require a minimum amount of maintenance to keep working properly, but it’s all included with the kits.


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2021)

Tried by jury of peers in the face of opposition Justice was served.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2021)

zzyx said:


> View attachment 5031891


Perhaps you were looking for this thread.




__





Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS


post anything funny:weed:



www.rollitup.org





It's ok, 10 years is a long time.


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm glad this copy stayed in the USA. He plans to have it displayed at Crystal Bridges Museum of American Art in Bentonville, Arkansas (founded by the Walton [Walmart] family). Admission to the museum is free.









Billionaire Citadel Founder Kenneth Griffin Is Buyer of $43 M. U.S. Constitution Copy


The document will soon go on view at the Crystal Bridges Museum in Arkansas.




www.artnews.com












Citadel's Ken Griffin just spent $43.2 million on schadenfreude --- and he also got a copy of the U.S. Constitution


The most-hated man on WallStreetBets just dropped 11 figures on a mindbogglingly epic troll of the "Apes," and they are already plotting their revenge.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That is so fucked. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is so fucked. Lol.


and very funny, good morning!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and very funny, good morning!


Good morning C2G. I hope you have a wonderful weekend. We are going to get our booster shots this morning! What are you doing for Thanksgiving?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning C2G. I hope you have a wonderful weekend. We are going to get our booster shots this morning! What are you doing for Thanksgiving?


Thank you, I'm hiding at home LOL. I ordered a smoked ham and smoked turkey breast so I'm not even cooking. Just going to play with my press and my dab pen, and over eat  How about you?

I'm glad you're getting your booster, that's good news


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2021)

KrispyKreme LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, I'm hiding at home LOL. I ordered a smoked ham and smoked turkey breast so I'm not even cooking. Just going to play with my press and my dab pen, and over eat  How about you?
> 
> I'm glad you're getting your booster, that's good news


That smoked ham and Turkey breast sound delicious! Sounds like a nice relaxing day. I might go to A
Local Diner or Denny’s.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That smoked ham and Turkey breast sound delicious! Sounds like a nice relaxing day. I might go to A
> Local Diner or Denny’s.


Diner sounds nice, have a good time.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That smoked ham and Turkey breast sound delicious! Sounds like a nice relaxing day. I might go to A
> Local Diner or Denny’s.


Wanna come over? I have a 14lb turkey for two people…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wanna come over? I have a 14lb turkey for two people…lol


Yes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wanna come over? I have a 14lb turkey for two people…lol


Thank you for the invitation but I will have to pass this year. Enjoy your feast.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Nov 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> JHC, every swinging dick had access to a steel furnace back then in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hunt for Hoffa has been going on for decades in se Michigan. One story that seemed likely to me is that his body was put through a incinerator at a industrial facility. The building burned down a couple years later. The mafia was long said to control the garbage biz in the Detroit area. They have also dug up a couple of farm areas also. I surprised that the fbi still investigates any of this.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2021)

I ate turkey once...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 21, 2021)

ANC said:


> I ate turkey once...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 21, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I surprised that the fbi still investigates any of this.


I'm sure the optics of the case play into it but if senior Agency officials feel the new evidence or testimony warrant it, they will investigate. Probably depends also on how much of the files have been digitized as well. I'll bet the case generated hundreds of pounds of (paper) files.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> *I'm sure the optics of the case play into it* but if senior Agency officials feel the new evidence or testimony warrant it, they will investigate. Probably depends also on how much of the files have been digitized as well. I'll bet the case generated hundreds of pounds of (paper) files.


The FBI are rep whores, if they happened to find the body it would be on the news cycle for weeks, claiming the invincibility of the FBI


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

I guess weed is expensive in Oregon...
"The drug enforcement team estimated that during the two-day search approximately 500,000 pounds of cannabis was found, as well as a firearm. The Oregon State Police said the marijuana had an estimated street value of around $500 million."


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess weed is expensive in Oregon...
> "The drug enforcement team estimated that during the two-day search approximately 500,000 pounds of cannabis was found, as well as a firearm. The Oregon State Police said the marijuana had an estimated street value of around $500 million."


A thousand bucks a pound? Fukin Lyin’ Pigs


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

Help! I was texting the lady and made some comments about her being on a Jerry Springer show and needing to see Dr Phil. 

That didn't go over too well. She gets home in a couple of hours and I'm scared as shit. What should I do?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Help! I was texting the lady and made some comments about her being on a Jerry Springer show and needing to see Dr Phil.
> 
> That didn't go over too well. She gets home in a couple of hours and I'm scared as shit. What should I do?


Fart.....


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fart.....


How is farting going to keep me from getting slapped in the face?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> How is farting going to keep me from getting slapped in the face?


Depends on how bad you stink....some keep everyone away.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Depends on how bad you stink....some keep everyone away.


Actually not a bad solution. Unfortunately my body isn't going to process anything into the smelly farts that would be needed in the amount of time I have. But it's something worth looking into in the future when I don't want to be bothered. I do like to be left alone from time to time and cabbage and kimchi always seem to make that happen.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

I'll add some cheese right now while eating a small bowl of kimchi. I'm lactose intolerant so the cheese should speed things up..

As soon as she walks in the door I'll let one rip. The lady will run to her hobby room and leave me alone. At least I hope so. Chances are she's beating my ass when she gets home.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Help! I was texting the lady and made some comments about her being on a Jerry Springer show and needing to see Dr Phil.
> 
> That didn't go over too well. She gets home in a couple of hours and I'm scared as shit. What should I do?


Did her behavior warrant those remarks? If yes, then brazen it out, show no fear and act a bit annoyed. Say things like "childish, infantile" in a stage whisper


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh, the Ole Lady, big difference.

You know she hates it when you fart. Might send her over the edge!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh, the Ole Lady, big difference.
> 
> You know she hates it when you fart. Might send her over the edge!


.... "And you fucking stink!" LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> .... "And you fucking stink!" LOL


For some reason I can hear it in my head.


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Help! I was texting the lady and made some comments about her being on a Jerry Springer show and needing to see Dr Phil.
> 
> That didn't go over too well. She gets home in a couple of hours and I'm scared as shit. What should I do?


Hide the drag queen midget under the bed!


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2021)

A Bello. I want one.

On my next winning streak in Vegas I'm calling this Budtender.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> A Bello. I want one.
> 
> On my next winning streak in Vegas I'm calling this Budtender.


Hope that dude dosen't trip & fall in a pool or something.
He's gonna sink like a stone with all that metal.


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2021)

this guy is legitimately fucking psyho how many days has he been at it


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 5033362
> 
> this guy is legitimately fucking psyho how many days has he been at it


Holy fuck. Can’t you block his IP?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 5033362
> 
> this guy is legitimately fucking psyho how many days has he been at it


What a fuckwad. Seriously, some people are just unhinged, he’s not right in the head, sunni. Legitimately. I hope he gets the help he needs, but I wish he would fuck off from here.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 22, 2021)

You would think someday he would wake up and say it’s not worth it anymore. But nope here he is again


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm glad this copy stayed in the USA. He plans to have it displayed at Crystal Bridges Museum of American Art in Bentonville, Arkansas (founded by the Walton [Walmart] family). Admission to the museum is free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those 11 figures are really 8


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2021)

‘Freeland’: Film Review


The classic nutshell version of the Turbulent Sixties becoming the Me Decade 1970s is that idealism curdled into hedonism. For some, that was more a fork in the road than a one-way, and the two sta…




variety.com


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Holy fuck. Can’t you block his IP?


Absolutely he’s switching it each time though so it doesn’t help


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

sunni said:


> Absolutely he’s switching it each time though so it doesn’t help


There were two in the approval queue moments ago - I hit him with the spam button but I get the feeling he'll be back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

Bullying Laws and Cyberbullying Laws Across America


Learn about bullying and/or cyberbullying laws accross different states. Click on any state to see a summary and full text of specific laws.




cyberbullying.org


----------



## mudballs (Nov 22, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 5033362
> 
> this guy is legitimately fucking psyho how many days has he been at it


Dude is top tier Darwin Award candidate...sorry you gotta endure that


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

Amazing the effort people will give to do shit like this, yet I bet he i


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There were two in the approval queue moments ago - I hit him with the spam button but I get the feeling he'll be back.



Hes back

edmonia034


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2021)

there is so much screaming and arguing on this website lately,


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> there is so much screaming and arguing on this website lately,


i've noticed that too.....


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've noticed that too.....


its the holidays it brings out everyones trauma and anger issues and they just rip it off around here


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> its the holidays it brings out everyones trauma and anger issues and they just rip it off around here


well with the current climate, i can see that.......

just seems there are alot more squirrels going after nuts lately, not to happy about the one saying shit to you, especially after the hard work you do....


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> well with the current climate, i can see that.......
> 
> just seems there are alot more squirrels going after nuts lately, not to happy about the one saying shit to you, especially after the hard work you do....


hes still going everyday i think hes close to like 50 accounts now


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> hes still going everyday i think hes close to like 50 accounts now
> 
> View attachment 5033805


50? wtf.......wish you could do an Ip ban on the squirrel, give ya some relief ya know.....

then ya can do this


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 50? wtf.......wish you could do an Ip ban on the squirrel, give ya some relief ya know.....
> 
> then ya can do this
> 
> View attachment 5033809


i did, it doesnt work he keeps changing it


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

jerryverry said:


> It doesn't work? then why the fuck are you admin you useless piece of shit.


fuck off


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> i did, it doesnt work he keeps changing it


@sunni 
You should talk to your host and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @sunni
> You should talk to your host and see if they have any suggestions.


and he's back too, just found him i think


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> hes still going everyday i think hes close to like 50 accounts now
> 
> View attachment 5033805


Can you contact his ISP? Idk the laws on you snooping out that info and using it to stop this horrid activity of his


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and he's back too, just found him i think


Please report the post if you see it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please report the post if you see it.


will do


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Can you contact his ISP? Idk the laws on you snooping out that info and using it to stop this horrid activity of his


He is switching his ips by using VPNS and tors, additionally hes hiding behind secure email providers made for private web surfing,


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> He is switching his ips by using VPNS and tors, additionally hes hiding behind secure email providers made for private web surfing,


how close are the ip addresses??


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> He is switching his ips by using VPNS and tors, additionally hes hiding behind secure email providers made for private web surfing,


It's not the first little pecker like this on the internet. Hopefully you have a "managed" server at a good place that can help.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> He is switching his ips by using VPNS and tors, additionally hes hiding behind secure email providers made for private web surfing,


Ok how about this, change ur avatar pic to some very unattractive male pic...like repugnant, repulsive...see if that hits a neural fight or flight type reaction and he loses interest? I think thats asking alot but this sounds like gloves are off and i say you sucker punch the dude where all men are vulnerable


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Ok how about this, change ur avatar pic to some very unattractive male pic...like repugnant, repulsive...see if that hits a neural fight or flight type reaction and he loses interest? I think thats asking alot but this sounds like gloves are off and i say you sucker punch the dude where all men are vulnerable


I'm gonna say he's simply a chicken shit keyboard warrior wannabe that likes trying to intimidate people online because he's too scared to do it in person. Wishing pain/death on a child or their mother shows situational desperation.

He needs help badly!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)

Or change it to some super racey, borderline raunchy pic and hit his blushing button lol.
"Come and get it big boy" call his bluff, watch him melt away.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2021)

What a fucked up day at work. The drama was off the charts . Now I have off for 18 days! I might never go back. Who knows .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Or change it to some super racey, borderline raunchy pic and hit his blushing button lol.
> "Come and get it big boy" call his bluff, watch him melt away.


Since we're talking about this POS, please report any post you might see if he show's up. We'll try & clear this up as soon as possible.
T/Y


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since we're talking about this POS, please report any post you might see if he show's up. We'll try & clear this up as soon as possible.
> T/Y


I tried to engage him and failed it seems.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)

What's the term? Clown? You gotta clown him back sunni


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2021)

Flesh-Eating Bees Renounced Pollen for Rotting Meat


A bizarre species of tropical bee has evolved to eat dead animals.




gizmodo.com





"While ordinary bees have pockets on their back legs to store pollen as they flit from flower to flower, the vulture bees have repurposed the stores as “little chicken baskets,"


----------



## bk78 (Nov 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since we're talking about this POS, please report any post you might see if he show's up. We'll try & clear this up as soon as possible.
> T/Y


@jesusog1


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 24, 2021)

Morning fam. Bout to hit the road to Tennessee in a couple hours with a carload of 6 youngest being grandson 4. Wish me luck


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Bout to hit the road to Tennessee in a couple hours with a carload of 6 youngest being grandson 4. Wish me luck


Have a safe trip


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2021)

I don’t get paid enough for this shit lately 

always on the holidays if people could stop taking their own trauma and sadness out on others be cool

Big applause for all the help lately from the cool cats tho


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2021)

I missed some shit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2021)

ANC said:


> Flesh-Eating Bees Renounced Pollen for Rotting Meat
> 
> 
> A bizarre species of tropical bee has evolved to eat dead animals.
> ...


That’s crazy.


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 24, 2021)

foreskin is the best


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I missed some shit


that is always best


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)

Illinois Judge Rules Weed Odor is Not Probable Cause For Searches |


Illinois has ruled that the smell of cannabis alone is not enough to search a vehicle. This is in line with the state's current stance on cannabis possession.




hightimes.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big pimpin in the rental. Mines not big enough 



Happy thanksgiving fam


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And the pic I forgot! A moon dog (a paraselene) bright enough to snap. Moon is out of frame left.
> 
> View attachment 5031658





cannabineer said:


> Desert sky report
> 
> Yesterday, good skies. Three fighter types, a KC-10, and Yellow Bird, a T-6 Texan in immaculate and correct paint with one Navy(?) star under the right wing. It comes through at altitude, maybe 15000 feet, and I have not had a good look at the tail or side markings. But it’s been through for the last several days, from south and then kicking around north and east. I’m thinking this is some sort of air tour outfit, with the frequency and similarity of flights. That radial is audible a long way out!


As much as I hate flying, I love flying these old girls in any war game I can find.
The US planes are always a treat to use.
I probably have over 100 planes in War Thunder.


----------



## shortlove927 (Nov 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I have to change cell phone plans (AGAIN), today. I made an appointment yesterday and the power went out (it rained). So today I have to do that. I think right now I'm going to smoke with my second cup of coffee. I can't see how my being high could make this clusterfuck worse? What do you all think?


Where do you live to keep changing phone plans? Wow! Happy thanksgiving tho!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

ANC said:


> Illinois Judge Rules Weed Odor is Not Probable Cause For Searches |
> 
> 
> Illinois has ruled that the smell of cannabis alone is not enough to search a vehicle. This is in line with the state's current stance on cannabis possession.
> ...


now if they could just get rid of the 100 other bullshit pretext reasons they use to do whatever they want...


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2021)

Why oh why, does a chocolate candy bar melt in my truck so effortlessly? Yet when I try to nuke some in the microwave it is reduced to a pile of ash and rubble? What are these complexities of life that dog me so and leave me with an infinite feeling of emptiness?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Why oh why, does a chocolate candy bar melt in my truck so effortlessly? Yet when I try to nuke some in the microwave it is reduced to a pile of ash and rubble? What are these complexities of life that dog me so and leave me with an infinite feeling of emptiness?


leave the chocolate bar in its wrapper and melt in water in the microwave.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> leave the chocolate bar in its wrapper and melt in water in the microwave.


Are you trying to fucking kill me!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Are you trying to fucking kill me!!


No purposely.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)

At school there was a girl with a huge scar down her cheek, I think they tried to microwave whole eggs...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2021)

Ready for another intrusion into your life from the "G"? Be on the lookout for this survey, (BB got one today). LOTS of personal questions


https://ask.census.gov/prweb/PRServletCustom/app/ECORRAsk_/YACFBFye-rFIz_FoGtyvDRUGg1Uzu5Mn*/!STANDARD?pzuiactionzzz=CXtpbn0rTEpMcGRYOG1vS0tqTFAwaENUZWpvM1NNWEMzZ3p5aFpnWUxzVmw0TjJqV3Y5LzFuVytzYTRRK3V3Qm11eEw2*#


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Ready for another intrusion into your life from the "G"? Be on the lookout for this survey, (BB got one today). LOTS of personal questions
> 
> 
> https://ask.census.gov/prweb/PRServletCustom/app/ECORRAsk_/YACFBFye-rFIz_FoGtyvDRUGg1Uzu5Mn*/!STANDARD?pzuiactionzzz=CXtpbn0rTEpMcGRYOG1vS0tqTFAwaENUZWpvM1NNWEMzZ3p5aFpnWUxzVmw0TjJqV3Y5LzFuVytzYTRRK3V3Qm11eEw2*#


Questions that are not germane get answered. Who is available to contradict my answer.


The last form that asked my occupation got filled in as "Wet Nurse"


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2021)

And I thought it was the weed.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2021)

Just watched *Shang-chi and The Legend of the Ten Rings*. It was pretty awesome. The actor (Tony Leung) playing the villian is my favorite Chinese actor. And this was both his Hollywood and English speaking debut. And he absolutely fucking killed it. The movie is worth checking out for his performance alone. I usually don't watch these popcorn type movies, but needed to check out Tony and was pleasantly surprised by the movie as a whole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Just watched *Shang-chi and The Legend of the Ten Rings*. It was pretty awesome. The actor (Tony Leung) playing the villian is my favorite Chinese actor. And this was both his Hollywood and English speaking debut. And he absolutely fucking killed it. The movie is worth checking out for his performance alone. I usually don't watch these popcorn type movies, but needed to check out Tony and was pleasantly surprised by the movie as a whole.


yeah, saw it last week, liked it so much i watched it again the next day, and will watch it at least once more before they rotate it off of disney+


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 28, 2021)

[


neosapien said:


> Just watched *Shang-chi and The Legend of the Ten Rings*. It was pretty awesome. The actor (Tony Leung) playing the villian is my favorite Chinese actor. And this was both his Hollywood and English speaking debut. And he absolutely fucking killed it. The movie is worth checking out for his performance alone. I usually don't watch these popcorn type movies, but needed to check out Tony and was pleasantly surprised by the movie as a whole.


I'm about halfway thru it. Bus scene was a trip. Great martial arts choreography


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, saw it last week, liked it so much i watched it again the next day, and will watch it at least once more before they rotate it off of disney+





BarnBuster said:


> [
> 
> I'm about halfway thru it. Bus scene was a trip. Great martial arts choreography


I just can't reiterate enough how much I love Tony Leung and how happy I am that a wider audience gets to experience his acting. He's referred to as the man who speaks with his eyes. He was a big part of my film journeys in my late teens and early twenties. And think he absolutely killed it in his Hollywood and English speaking debut. He brought both so much gravitas and bravado to the character. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 28, 2021)

Loved the actors, movie was a bit of a let down, 3rd act kind of sucked. Plus am I the only one who thought, “so you’re telling me you’ve been in this village for a thousand years protecting the earth and never thought about contacting an a list hero to help? Like wouldn’t Thor be able to handle that thing?” It I am thankful for all the Asians on screen and the people digging that for sure.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Loved the actors, movie was a bit of a let down, 3rd act kind of sucked. Plus am I the only one who thought, “so you’re telling me you’ve been in this village for a thousand years protecting the earth and never thought about contacting an a list hero to help? Like wouldn’t Thor be able to handle that thing?” It I am thankful for all the Asians on screen and the people digging that for sure.


I mean this one should been manageable by the Green Lantern even.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I mean this one should been manageable by the Green Lantern even.


Something about the main characters ability that was special to the way it was handled would have been cool. Plus I just didn’t buy awkwfini becoming a super marksman in one cut scene. How long were they there for?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Something about the main characters ability that was special to the way it was handled would have been cool. Plus I just didn’t buy awkwfini becoming a super marksman in one cut scene. How long were they there for?


I don’t recognize most of what you say. I hold up a shield saying ignorant.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Something about the main characters ability that was special to the way it was handled would have been cool. Plus I just didn’t buy awkwfini becoming a super marksman in one cut scene. How long were they there for?


Moving trees? What is this based on some comic book? Seriously.








I liked it. thanks Neo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2021)

BioScout said:


> What are you even talking about, are you suggesting that if XXXXXX trolls me first I am not allowed to troll back? *expect a summons*.


Oh NO, whatever shall I do?
A summons to trim jail? JJ, is this you?


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

I have been contemplating buying myself a nice glass bubbler pipe or bong and getting rid of my cheap plastic bong. I'm afraid it wouldn't last long with me being a clutz though.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have been contemplating buying myself a nice glass bubbler pipe or bong and getting rid of my cheap plastic bong. I'm afraid it wouldn't last long with me being a clutz though.


Uh, Xmas gift exchange…I may have something for you?


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, Xmas gift exchange…I may have something for you?


I'd have to figure out what to send back.  lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd have to figure out what to send back.  lol.


Lighters are a terrific gift, can a stoner have too many? It's also a great way to get rid of the lighters you stole from friends


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have been contemplating buying myself a nice glass bubbler pipe or bong and getting rid of my cheap plastic bong. I'm afraid it wouldn't last long with me being a clutz though.


They still make plastic bongs?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> They still make plastic bongs?


there are still broke ass people who smoke weed...


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are still *frugal* people who smoke weed...


fify. 
I'm saving my allowance for a new kitchen.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2021)

Antiperspirant recall: What the finding of a cancer-causing chemical means for you | CNN


Old Spice and Secret antiperspirant and deodorants were voluntarily recalled by manufacturer P&G due to the presence of a known cancer-causing chemical, yet more contaminated body sprays remain on the market, a petition says.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2021)

EB has this half off sale at Xmas time. Although I think the quality on some things has gone downhill, there are still some good items to be had.
GIFT50 is the code. This is online, may or may not work at outlet and retail.





For over 100 years, Eddie Bauer has made apparel, footwear, and gear to inspire and enable you to Live Your Adventure®


For over 100 years, Eddie Bauer has made apparel, footwear, and gear to inspire and enable you to Live Your Adventure®




www.eddiebauer.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2021)

_The credit-reporting companies say they are continuing to offer free weekly access to reports “to help people across the country manage their financial health during the ongoing hardship caused by COVID-19.” Prior to the pandemic, federal law stated that all consumers could access one free credit report every 12 months from each of the three credit-reporting companies. That federal law remains intact. But last year, Equifax, Experian and TransUnion voluntarily expanded free access from once per year to once per week until April 2021. Now, the companies are offering another year of the same polic_y.









Equifax, Experian and TransUnion Announce Extension of Free Weekly Credit Reports to Help Americans During COVID-19


The three nationwide consumer credit reporting agencies are extending free weekly credit reports to Americans for an additional year until April 20, 2022. This will continue to help people across the country manage their financial health during the ongoing hardship caused by COVID-19. Under...




newsroom.transunion.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5038751


When you find it let me know.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

A perfect sun dog



another.



A lovely fall cloud.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A lovely fall cloud.


Are you cirrus? lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2021)

Optimistic, no?








Humans Are Doomed to Go Extinct


Habitat degradation, low genetic variation and declining fertility are setting Homo sapiens up for collapse




www.scientificamerican.com





*Humans Are Doomed to Go Extinct*
Habitat degradation, low genetic variation and declining fertility are setting _Homo sapiens_ up for collapse


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Optimistic, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Optimistic, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5039415


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2021)

No one gets out alive


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No one gets out alive


The fact that some do get out inspires us.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 3, 2021)

How Sick is Our Generic Drug Supply?


After my post on the availability of a generic alternative to Bystolic, several readers expressed concern about the quality of generic medications in general. The skeptical cardiologist has posted …




theskepticalcardiologist.com





*Bottle of lies : the inside story of the generic drug boom* / Katherine Eban. (Take generic drugs? DO NOT READ THIS BOOK!)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> How Sick is Our Generic Drug Supply?
> 
> 
> After my post on the availability of a generic alternative to Bystolic, several readers expressed concern about the quality of generic medications in general. The skeptical cardiologist has posted …
> ...


then perhaps the motherfucking government should step in and do something about the price of name brand medication...AND the quality of generic, affordable alternatives..


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

Anyone have an idea as to where I can get an offset herb bowl like this dab, or whatever it is, bowl?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5039420


In case you were wondering if climate change is real.......
*Blizzard warning issued in Hawaii, with over a foot of snow expected*

As a fierce weather system that local forecasters call a "kona low" sweeps across Hawaii, the Big Island is expected to see up to a foot of snow and 100 mph winds on the highest peaks, with torrential rains and flooding in the valleys Friday and through the weekend, the National Weather Service said.








Rare blizzard warning issued for Hawaii


Up to a foot of snow, 100 mph winds, torrential rains and flooding are all in the...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Anyone have an idea as to where I can get an offset herb bowl like this dab, or whatever it is, bowl?
> View attachment 5039947View attachment 5039948


That’s for smoking speed. Meth pipe adapter for a bong. It’s so you can smoke meth out of a bong.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2021)

@raratt 
If you want something offset for smoking flower out of a bong, look up a 14mm “drop down”


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Anyone have an idea as to where I can get an offset herb bowl like this dab, or whatever it is, bowl?
> View attachment 5039947View attachment 5039948


there is a smoke shop in Sac on Jst that has an extensive inventory of glass.....








Twisted Smoke Shop - J Street - Sacramento, CA


Specialties: Twisted Smoke Shop has been Sacramento's premier head shop for all your smoking needs since 1994. Latest smoking accessories, vape, e-liquid, e-juice. grinders, papers, glass, 420 cleaner, vaporizers, concentrate accessories, Hookahs, E-cigarettes, and the list goes on. We also...




www.yelp.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there is a smoke shop in Sac on Jst that has an extensive inventory of glass.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not worth my gas to go all the way down there, I found a drop down on Amazon. Freakin thing is going to end up being a $30 bong by the time I add an adapter and another bowl, and it isn't even for me!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> In case you were wondering if climate change is real.......
> *Blizzard warning issued in Hawaii, with over a foot of snow expected*
> 
> As a fierce weather system that local forecasters call a "kona low" sweeps across Hawaii, the Big Island is expected to see up to a foot of snow and 100 mph winds on the highest peaks, with torrential rains and flooding in the valleys Friday and through the weekend, the National Weather Service said.
> ...


It's not rare.....


Snow in Hawaii


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not rare.....
> 
> 
> Snow in Hawaii


Meanwhile in Colorado.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Meanwhile in Colorado.......
> View attachment 5039960


And we have had over a foot in October before...and dry years too .....I'm not saying global warming isn't real. But a place that gets snow every year.......that's getting a snow storm......only sounds scary to people who think Hawaii is all about beaches.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And we have had over a foot in October before...and dry years too .....I'm not saying global warming isn't real. But a place that gets snow every year.......that's getting a snow storm......only sounds scary to people who think Hawaii is all about beaches.


https://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/ASK/hawaii-snow.html
getting a dusting on the highest mountain tops that melts within days is not the same as a foot dumped at one time...and are the one hundred mile an hour winds an every day thing?
not every storm is a cause to run around like chicken little, but just shrugging it off and saying it's all within the normal range of things is just stupid....there is no "normal range" any more, and there won't be for a long time. climate change is happening, and ignoring it is a plan for fucking disaster....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

The base area of Winter Park doesn't look like that in the live cam.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/ASK/hawaii-snow.html
> getting a dusting on the highest mountain tops that melts within days is not the same as a foot dumped at one time...


I know people that have skied and snowboarded it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/ASK/hawaii-snow.html
> getting a dusting on the highest mountain tops that melts within days is not the same as a foot dumped at one time...and are the one hundred mile an hour winds an every day thing?


And yes that says blizzard......








Snow and Winter Sports in Hawaii? Absolutely!


It may surprise some, but the Aloha State is no stranger to freezing temperatures, snowfall and even blizzards. Fortunately, Hawaiian snow is confined to the winter months on the islands’ highest peaks.




www.southkohala.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> In case you were wondering if climate change is real.......
> *Blizzard warning issued in Hawaii, with over a foot of snow expected*
> 
> As a fierce weather system that local forecasters call a "kona low" sweeps across Hawaii, the Big Island is expected to see up to a foot of snow and 100 mph winds on the highest peaks, with torrential rains and flooding in the valleys Friday and through the weekend, the National Weather Service said.
> ...


Shit bro. Anybody want to know where i stand on the issue i’ll just point to a couple posts i made in another forum 




__





American Wildfires


Sucks. I've been burning the shit out of our property over the last couple weeks trying to reduce fuel for next year.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know people that have skied and snowboarded it.


I’ve been up to the top of Mauna Kea when there was snow up there. Was a trip.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve been up to the top of Mauna Kea when there was snow up there. Was a trip.


That's what my buddy said too. If I went to Hawaii I'd probably try to do that just to do it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what my buddy said too. If I went to Hawaii I'd probably try to do that just to do it.


And. Gotta check out the lava flows 
I love the BI


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> And. Gotta check out the lava flows
> I love the BI


Definitely


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

*It's December and it hasn't snowed in Denver yet. That's never been recorded*
It's been 224 consecutive days (and counting) since it snowed a measurable amount in Denver, and it has just broken the record for the latest date for a first snowfall -- a record that has held since snowfall records began in 1882. In that time, Denver has never entered December without measurable snow. 








It's December and it hasn't snowed in Denver yet. That's never been recorded | CNN


It's been 224 consecutive days since it snowed a measurable amount in Denver, and since snowfall records began in 1882, Denver has never entered December without measurable snow.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *It's December and it hasn't snowed in Denver yet. That's never been recorded*
> It's been 224 consecutive days (and counting) since it snowed a measurable amount in Denver, and it has just broken the record for the latest date for a first snowfall -- a record that has held since snowfall records began in 1882. In that time, Denver has never entered December without measurable snow.
> 
> 
> ...


Not seeing a 1/4" is news.....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

*Yes, it hasn’t snowed yet in Denver. But it’s Colorado’s meager snowpack that should worry you.*
Denver hasn’t seen snow in 225 days, but climatologists say they’re more concerned about the dry conditions in the high country










Yes, it hasn't snowed yet in Denver. But it's Colorado's meager snowpack that should worry you.


Denver hasn’t seen snow yet, but climatologists say they’re more concerned about the dry conditions in Colorado's high country.




coloradosun.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Yes, it hasn’t snowed yet in Denver. But it’s Colorado’s meager snowpack that should worry you.*
> Denver hasn’t seen snow in 225 days, but climatologists say they’re more concerned about the dry conditions in the high country
> View attachment 5040009
> 
> ...


Got nothing to do? Just stirring some shit?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Yes, it hasn’t snowed yet in Denver. But it’s Colorado’s meager snowpack that should worry you.*
> Denver hasn’t seen snow in 225 days, but climatologists say they’re more concerned about the dry conditions in the high country
> View attachment 5040009
> 
> ...


ah, don't worry about that, it's just more totally normal weather, it'll be fine as long as people can still snowboard on the tops of mountains...as long as they don't want a drink of water....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got nothing to do? Just stirring some shit?


yup...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, don't worry about that, it's just more totally normal weather, it'll be fine as long as people can still snowboard on the tops of mountains...as long as they don't want a drink of water....


You two are funny. I said "I'm not saying global warming isn't real" and you two keep going at it like I was against you. Hey @Roger A. Shrubber did you edit a post? I didn't.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yup...


Dork.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

what did i edit?...don't recall doing that...usually if i edit a post, it's to correct spelling errors, or to add an after thought...like this.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

I went up to the top of Mt Etna when I was in Sicily, there was a ski lift up there. It started erupting before I left and I could see the lava in my rear view on the way to work at O dark 30.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/ASK/hawaii-snow.html
> getting a dusting on the highest mountain tops that melts within days is not the same as a foot dumped at one time...and are the one hundred mile an hour winds an every day thing?
> *not every storm is a cause to run around like chicken little, but just shrugging it off and saying it's all within the normal range of things is just stupid....there is no "normal range" any more, and there won't be for a long time. climate change is happening, and ignoring it is a plan for fucking disaster....*


That...that was the edit. Even after you read my post I said "I'm not saying global warming isn't real" or did you only read a little bit and not see that?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Got nothing to do? Just stirring some shit?


Just agreeing with you.....global warming is real.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Just agreeing with you.....global warming is real.


Right but making a thing that happens all the time into headlines to scare the people that have no idea is not a good thing. It's the standard grab you headlines......mostly bullshit. 


Like the solution to plant more trees.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That...that was the edit. Even after you read my post I said "I'm not saying global warming isn't real" or did you only read a little bit and not see that?


yeah, i said i add after thoughts...i wasn't trying to be sneaky or misrepresent anything, sorry if i came off that way


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

Fog just dropped in, can barely see to the end of the road.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i said i add after thoughts...i wasn't trying to be sneaky or misrepresent anything, sorry if i came off that way


Kinda did, but no biggie. I've been in this conversation many times. I agree but the over hype is bullshit......it's just for headlines. No real help or movement forward.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kinda did, but no biggie. I've been in this conversation many times. I agree but the over hype is bullshit......it's just for headlines. No real help or movement forward.


if paying attention to a problem is "bullshit", what will help the movement?...ignoring it hasn't worked so far


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> if paying attention to a problem is "bullshit", what will help the movement?...ignoring it hasn't worked so far


Some of the solutions will be the next problem. I don't think we're ever getting out of that cycle.


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2021)

Post here or there it will still be hairless pussy and tits in the same video.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

I need a Grand Slam from Denny's.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

Someone around here might want to read this to know what not to do...








Maryland home burns down during owner's ill-fated snake fight


The homeowner was reportedly trying to clear his Montgomery County home of a snake infestation with smoke, but a fire spread and destroyed the building.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/bomb-squad-called-er-patient-100800683.html


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/bomb-squad-called-er-patient-100800683.html


Yeah it's always a slip n fall


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

47 and foggy this morning, we have a slight north wind so it will hopefully blow the fog away.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like we might have a chance for a real storm, but long range forecasting is a craps shoot. I think this low is strong enough to break down the ridge off the southern coast.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2021)

I have no idea where my Xmas lights are.
Step1: get off my ass.

I let everyone how that goes.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I have no idea where my Xmas lights are.
> Step1: get off my ass.
> 
> I let everyone how that goes.


I know EXACTLY where my Xmas lights are and exactly where they will remain so I shant lose them!!


----------



## mudballs (Dec 4, 2021)

Might be able to see this comet with the naked eye they say. Checking this out before sunrise tomorrow, try with binoculars even cuz this might be cool looking
edit size shrink


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2021)

mudballs said:


> View attachment 5040716
> 
> Might be able to see this comet with the naked eye they say. Checking this out before sunrise tomorrow, try with binoculars even cuz this might be cool looking


They usually are


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2021)

PSA:

Dean's French Onion Dip is the only dip I choose to purchase.


Hold the phone! I just found this and it is a game changer.



Other flavors and a store locator can be found here.





__





Dean's » Dips







deansdip.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

I bought this microwave in the beginning of 2020. I had the last one for like ten years. I still have no idea how to work it.....not that it has different settings. But the buttons are totally different......start stop is reversed from my last one. You can't just push 2 and 0 to have 20 seconds. You have to push another button to do that


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dean's French Onion Dip is the only dip I choose to purchase.


Agreed


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bought this microwave in the beginning of 2020. I had the last one for like ten years. I still have no idea how to work it.....not that it has different settings. But the buttons are totally different......start stop is reversed from my last one. You can't just push 2 and 0 to have 20 seconds. You have to push another button to do that


I have to hit timed heat first, otherwise it does minutes, it has an add 30 second button.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have to hit timed heat first, otherwise it does minutes, it has an add 30 second button.


Yeah, same as this one. Not saying I don't like it but my freaking brain still can't get it


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Fingers crossed @2:18








GOES-18 - Sector view: Pacific Southwest - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2021)

some sexy seeds


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2021)

Justice Department closes investigation into Emmett Till killing after failing to prove key witness lied | CNN Politics


The Justice Department has officially closed its investigation into the infamous killing of Emmett Till without federal charges for a second time, leaving only more questions after a potentially significant claim from one of the last living witnesses led investigators on a fresh hunt for evidence.




www.cnn.com












His Name Was Emmett Till


In 1955, just past daybreak, a Chevrolet truck pulled up to an unmarked building. A 14-year-old child was in the back.




www.theatlantic.com






https://www.justice.gov/crt/case-document/file/1453101/download


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2021)

"Why don't you live in coastal Alaska any longer?"

Update: Winter Storm Watch issued December 7 at 3:42PM AKST until December 10 at 6:00AM AKST by NWS Anchorage AK
Areas Affected: Bristol Bay
* WHAT...Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations of up to 10 inches possible. Winds could gust as high as 60 mph. Blowing snow will reduce visibility to a quarter mile or less at times. * WHERE...Bristol Bay.* WHEN...From late Wednesday night through late Thursday night.* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. Widespread blowing snow could significantly reduce visibility.* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...A powerful winter storm is expected to bring heavy snow and strong winds which will combine to potentially produce blizzard conditions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Why don't you live in coastal Alaska any longer?"
> 
> Update: Winter Storm Watch issued December 7 at 3:42PM AKST until December 10 at 6:00AM AKST by NWS Anchorage AK
> Areas Affected: Bristol Bay
> * WHAT...Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations of up to 10 inches possible. Winds could gust as high as 60 mph. Blowing snow will reduce visibility to a quarter mile or less at times. * WHERE...Bristol Bay.* WHEN...From late Wednesday night through late Thursday night.* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. Widespread blowing snow could significantly reduce visibility.* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...A powerful winter storm is expected to bring heavy snow and strong winds which will combine to potentially produce blizzard conditions.


I love it. Why not? LOL


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)

OMG, I had totally forgotten about this song. Enjoy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> OMG, I had totally forgotten about this song. Enjoy.


What exactly reminded you of that? I'd like to avoid hearing it again.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What exactly reminded you of that? I'd like to avoid hearing it again.


He wrote "I got stoned and I missed it" also, which I surfed up for someone who shall remain unnamed.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> He wrote "I got stoned and I missed it" also, which I surfed up for someone who shall remain unnamed.


Damn, I musta gotten stoned and missed it!


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

mudballs said:


> View attachment 5040716
> 
> Might be able to see this comet with the naked eye they say. Checking this out before sunrise tomorrow, try with binoculars even cuz this might be cool looking
> edit size shrink


Saw it Tuesday am in 15x56s. 
Big soft puff maybe 15 min across.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

Desert sky report.

First, a vignette (eyepiece hasn’t got enough eye relief for the phone camera) of the moon about 36 hours after the totality visible from Antarctica. 



A day later with Venus, which shows last quarter from 20s on a tripod. Some overcast.



I don’t know why I am compelled to tell @Laughing Grass this. I may have imagined she said something a year ago.
On cold calm nights, the desert develops a shallow but intense inversion layer. Once the sun rises, this layer thickens and dissipates. But along the way, it casts mirages. Here is a grow op a coupla miles away, funhouse mirror style. I think that’s a fence post buzzard in foreground.



Wave clouds the day before the rain. This is a lovely diaphanous one dissipating.



Others built in as the storm came closer. 





Space whale? With abstract calf.



This am: sailors take warning.



Storm incoming 



Storm breaking up



Not a bad planespotting week. A Global Hawk at full altitude. That mysterious old four-engined NASA jetliner type. A -22 doing expensive happy bullshit. Coupla -18s and a -16 doing what I think of as “Air Force tai chi”, going through air combat maneuvers at like 1/4 speed.
A T-38 in that nice white NASA livery headed west. When it came east, I swept it up in the binos, and bonus! It was 100 feet off the wing of the white Eagle that sometimes comes through.
There is a local person who operates a Fouga Magister trainer from early-50s France. A very elegant V-tailed ship with two tiny turbojets that don’t make for a whole lotta top speed.
I saw it on two occasions, luxuriating in aerobatic maneuvers. Now there was somebody successful, having the time of his life at 3000 feet bending a French trainer to his will! Yeeeeee!
On the old trainer front, twice I heard and then saw a white straight-wing ship (tentatively a Macchi 38 at contrail altitude. Pretty sure it’s operated by the private Test Pilot School out of Mojave.
Oh. Saw the comet Tuesday 5am.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 9, 2021)

Who's eating this stuff? And why?

"Spam sales hit a record high for the seventh consecutive year, Hormel Foods CEO Jim Snee told CNBC’s Jim Cramer on Thursday."









Spam sales hit record high for seventh straight year in 2021, says Hormel Foods CEO


"We've had to announce new capacity that we're going to bring online in 2023 to meet the demand," Hormel Foods CEO Jim Snee told CNBC's Jim Cramer on Thursday.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Who's eating this stuff? And why?
> 
> "Spam sales hit a record high for the seventh consecutive year, Hormel Foods CEO Jim Snee told CNBC’s Jim Cramer on Thursday."
> 
> ...


I know someone will post the......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Or the.....


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2021)

Good news for the ski bums out there:


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2021)

_"The Times this year has documented a series of problems with Medicare’s ratings system. Much of the data that powers the system is wrong and often makes nursing homes seem cleaner and safer than they are. The rating system also obscures how many residents are receiving powerful antipsychotic drugs. On the rare occasions when inspectors issue severe citations, nursing homes can fight them through an appeals process that operates almost entirely in secret. If nursing homes don’t get the desired outcome via the informal review, they can appeal to a special federal court inside the executive branch. That process, too, is hidden from the public."_









How Nursing Homes’ Worst Offenses Are Hidden From the Public


Thousands of problems identified by state inspectors were never publicly disclosed because of a secretive appeals process, a New York Times investigation found.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2021)

More winter skies.





It’s the time of year when the tag end of the Sierra snuggles under its winter coat. Sun still below my horizon








Busy day at altitude! I saw three fighter types and the B-1B, wings extended.



A nice colorful halo.



This am before sunup.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> More winter skies. It’s the time of year when the tag end of the Sierra snuggles under its winter coat. Sun still below my horizon
> 
> View attachment 5044710
> 
> ...


They all are really nice but that last one I really like. Makes me think of this.


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They all are really nice but that last one I really like. Makes me think of this.


I like the looks of this type of table.

I would not pay to have one built.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like the looks of this type of table.
> 
> I would not pay to have one built.


Lots of people do. But with basic tools you can build one too.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2021)

@jerryb73 was just thinking of you and seen it's been a bit since you last posted. Hope you are doing well in the FL.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

My LED kluge. The fixtures were free, pulled out the ballasts and got some T8 LED bulbs. I bought some "full spectrum" lights for way too much that were overrated as far as lumens, but the 4K 25 watt ones put out enough light.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

__





Caltrans CCTV Map


Displays a map containing Caltrans CCTV locations and images.



cwwp2.dot.ca.gov





I know a couple dudes that will gain some wood from the video..


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> My LED kluge. The fixtures were free, pulled out the ballasts and got some T8 LED bulbs. I bought some "full spectrum" lights for way too much that were overrated as far as lumens, but the 4K 25 watt ones put out enough light.View attachment 5044854View attachment 5044855View attachment 5044856


That third pic


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That third pic


I heard the tones when you said that. Saw it in a theater after smoking some good hash. I was bored at first, then it got interesting real quick.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are handy!
National weather service needs to lighten the sensitivity on the radar, it's been showing rain and snow for four hours, so far the only thing falling out of the sky is pine needles.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah totally.

I just bought a little wood alligator that would look so good on that table.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Those are handy!
> National weather service needs to lighten the sensitivity on the radar, it's been showing rain and snow for four hours, so far the only thing falling out of the sky is pine needles.


Try Wundermap, there's is a bit better but if you do a loop go to 5X and turn off weather stations.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2021)

Palisades Tahoe Ski Resort is reporting 95 mph wind gusts at the crest of the Sierra Nevada. 
The National Weather Service reported up to two feet of snow from the storm earlier this morning. Another 2 to 5 feet of snow is on the way, with the heaviest snowfall coming tonight. 








'It's going to crank up': Tahoe could see another 5 feet of snow by Wednesday


Temperatures are forecast to get much colder later today and for the rest of the week,...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Palisades Tahoe Ski Resort is reporting 95 mph wind gusts at the crest of the Sierra Nevada.
> The National Weather Service reported up to two feet of snow from the storm earlier this morning. Another 2 to 5 feet of snow is on the way, with the heaviest snowfall coming tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


The first one......hopefully no more this season. This is just in North America there was a young motocross star that just got killed in Italy in an avalanche also.








Avalanche.org » Accidents


The Colorado Avalanche Information Center (CAIC) maintains the database of record on avalanche deaths in the United States. Please use the data displayed here in conjunction with the following citation: Colorado Avalanche Information Center, US Avalanche Accident Reports, [url], [date accessed]...




avalanche.org


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


was marilyn dating Victor Mature, or was it just to promote some movie they were both in?


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2021)

3.48 inches of rain from the last storm, many feet of snow at the resorts. Snowed down to 2K feet. Keep it coming.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> was marilyn dating Victor Mature, or was it just to promote some movie they were both in?


Didn't matter, men were the gatekeepers back then


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

Aaaand there went the power. Glad I wasn’t cooking anything at the moment.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Aaaand there went the power. Glad I wasn’t cooking anything at the moment.


LOl I thought it is only us that gets loadshed.... at least its been a few weeks since.... I did buy a small genny so of course, it won't go off.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2021)

ANC said:


> LOl I thought it is only us that gets loadshed.... at least its been a few weeks since.... I did buy a small genny so of course, it won't go off.


It’s the weather. I live in the desert, and the folks who put in our wires (for power or data) never cared to think that it rains here. Unarmored connections are the bane of this place.

Power back for now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2021)

Powers out here for the second time today


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2021)

24' tall sign


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 14, 2021)

Ooer!!
I just worked-out that at my current rate of consumption, I presently have enough weed to last me about 200 years, with even more on the way.

Something is wrong with this equation, bearing in mind life-expectancy etc....etc.....

Could someone offer an attitude adjustment that doesn't involve gratuitous & violent use of a baseball bat?


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 14, 2021)

SH420


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5046861
> 
> SH420


I said non-violent ya plonker! Read the instructions.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Whilst I have exceptionally good genes, my life-expectancy wouldn't stretch that far........


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 15, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> I said non-violent ya plonker! Read the instructions.


Oh sorry... try this



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2021)

Desert sky report.
A storm was due to come in Monday and rain into Tuesday. It was the tag end of that storm that put lotsa rain and snow up north. No pix of gray cloudy rain, but the breakup can be spectacular, like this series of big surf.



This am, snow almost down to the valley. Yesterday I found out serendipitously that the tall bit west of me is called Mount Sugarloaf. Here it is before and during sunrise (a sixty-second magical time), along with the timeless Mona Lisa humor of the Blank Sign.
Windy and freezing. Paulie didn’t know what to make of ice-crusted puddles.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2021)

LOL, well, isn't that convenient









JFK researchers underwhelmed by latest release of assassination documents


Frustrated JFK researchers say there is little new to learn in Wednesday's release of previously classified documents collected as part of the government review into the 1963 assassination of President John F. Kennedy.




www.cnn.com









__





JFK Assassination Records - 2021 Additional Documents Release


Have a question about JFK Assassination Records? Ask it on HistoryHub! The National Archives and Records Administration (NARA) is processing previously withheld John F. Kennedy assassination-related records to comply with President Joe Biden’s Memorandum for the Heads of Executive Departments...




www.archives.gov


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2021)

OH NO!~!!!








Are Flamin' Hot Cheetos being discontinued?


FRITO-LAY’s signature snack, Flamin’ Hot Cheetos, is reportedly in a shortage. Rumors of the beloved “hot chip” being discontinued have started circulating across the intern…




www.the-sun.com




HOT COMMODITY *Are Flamin’ Hot Cheetos being discontinued?*


Nina Clevinger

15:53 ET, Dec 13 2021
Updated: 15:53 ET, Dec 13 2021
*FRITO-LAY's signature snack, Flamin' Hot Cheetos, is reportedly in a shortage. *
Rumors of the beloved "hot chip" being discontinued have started circulating across the internet.


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> OH NO!~!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't that burn your ass.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> OH NO!~!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!!! I have an idea for Flamin' Hot Cheetos elote, god damn it. I guess I better get off my ass now instead of waiting for warmer weather.

Off to buy some sumac for it too, NOW!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!!! I have an idea for Flamin' Hot Cheetos elote, god damn it. I guess I better get off my ass now instead of waiting for warmer weather.
> 
> Off to buy some sumac for it too, NOW!


I'd eat that


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!!! I have an idea for Flamin' Hot Cheetos elote, god damn it. I guess I better get off my ass now instead of waiting for warmer weather.
> 
> Off to buy some sumac for it too, NOW!


Read the article


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2021)

I believe they're wrong.

"major food producers in Europe and the U.S. believe consumers eventually will be willing to eat crickets, beetles, mealworms and fruit-fly larvae, the latter being better known as maggots."









Maggots, other insects could become U.S. food staple as consumers seek out sustainability


Unlike beef, edible insects offer top-notch “sustainability credentials.”




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I believe they're wrong.
> 
> "major food producers in Europe and the U.S. believe consumers eventually will be willing to eat crickets, beetles, mealworms and fruit-fly larvae, the latter being better known as maggots."
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

#FedExSucks


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

I can see some blue sky, however that means the temp is going to drop and we'll end up with fog in the morning with the moisture we have gotten. Hopefully it will burn off fairly early tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> *I believe they're wrong.*
> 
> "major food producers in Europe and the U.S. believe consumers eventually will be willing to eat crickets, beetles, mealworms and fruit-fly larvae, the latter being better known as maggots."
> 
> ...


I'm with you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with you!


Hell, I won't eat pineapple pizza. Not a chance in hell I'll eat bugs


----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hell, I won't eat pineapple pizza. Not a chance in hell I'll eat bugs


Yeah I don't get the pineapple on pizza thing.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yeah I don't get the pineapple on pizza thing.


It is pretty nice though... I also like BBQed pineapple.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> It is pretty nice though... I also like BBQed pineapple.


Grilled pineapple is the bomb. Pineapple on pizza is a dud.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm more ambivalent about banana on pizza... it is ok the first few slices and then it gets too much


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> I'm more ambivalent about banana on pizza... it is ok the first few slices and then it gets too much


I like banana's but have never tried them on pizza.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like banana's but have never tried them on pizza.


It is ok with salty toppings like bacon...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> It is ok with salty toppings like bacon...


I take a bit of pride in that I like to think I keep an open mind & would try different things, and I'd try that.
It just doesn't quite ring any anticipatory bells.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)

Not going to win prizes but is ok


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

Fish and Chip shops in Australia would deep fry anything.

Banana fritters were a favorite as a kid.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


I’ll watch somebody else eat it first.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Desert sky report.
The morning after the day after the rain.



That evening, two-tone.



This am, 26 degrees, note frost. First sun on the mountains.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

The fog is like a penis today, in and out.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> The fog is like a penis today, in and out.


Keep your mouth closed.


or not.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Keep your mouth closed.
> 
> 
> or not.


I didn't feel a thing...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> "I didn't feel a thing..."


~Linda Lovelace, circa 1972~


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~Linda Lovelace, circa 1972~


Pure as Ivory Snow.
Edit: Oops that was Marilyn.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

California gave me $1100 for Christmas, thanks Gavin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2021)

Wah tha fuq?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Wah tha fuq?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2021)

Jesus$aves said:


> Hey Mr. Sunshine, Thank you so much for the invite! Here you go:
> 
> Terms of Reference are "Rules" that govern any commission or panel looking into anything. What they may consider, what they mention, and what they may not mention.
> The IPCC forbids acknowledging, or even mentioning Earth made CO2. They want us to think there is only Man-made CO2. However, Man's contribution to Earth's CO2 is only 2.5 to 3.5%.
> ...


WTF?


Welcome to TnT.

Your entry for post of the day is intriguing. Full of BS but intriguing still.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

Coal, the fuel of the future.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2021)

Jesus$aves said:


> Hey Mr. Sunshine, Thank you so much for the invite! Here you go:
> 
> Terms of Reference are "Rules" that govern any commission or panel looking into anything. What they may consider, what they mention, and what they may not mention.
> The IPCC forbids acknowledging, or even mentioning Earth made CO2. They want us to think there is only Man-made CO2. However, Man's contribution to Earth's CO2 is only 2.5 to 3.5%.
> ...


Welcome to TnT, but what in the 


So second question 

On a scale of 1 to 10, how stoned are u?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2021)

Jesus$aves said:


> Hey Mr. Sunshine, Thank you so much for the invite! Here you go:
> 
> Terms of Reference are "Rules" that govern any commission or panel looking into anything. What they may consider, what they mention, and what they may not mention.
> The IPCC forbids acknowledging, or even mentioning Earth made CO2. They want us to think there is only Man-made CO2. However, Man's contribution to Earth's CO2 is only 2.5 to 3.5%.
> ...


Greetings, have you eaten long pig?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> The fog is like a penis today, in and out.


I thought you were gonna say up and down. Oh well


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you were gonna say up and down. Oh well


Up and down, round and round, whatever pleases you m'lady.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

@Metasynth


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2021)

The moon over the last days.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2021)

Once I was really stoned and stopped to photograph the full sun.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2021)

C'mon Springtime


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2021)

So I was on Amazon looking for a cute/funny shirt for my girlfriend and I thought I found one.


Why the fuck is this in infant size!?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

420God said:


> So I was on Amazon looking for a cute/funny shirt for my girlfriend and I thought I found one.
> View attachment 5051206
> 
> Why the fuck is this in infant size!?!


Starting them young!


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2021)

The sloth right at the end will be the cutest thing you see all day!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 21, 2021)

Chicago bears are going to lose because they cant stop talking shit and starting fights. That was yesterday, they lost. Skol! Crest max has .24percent sodium fluoride. Dollar store mouth wash advertised as fluoride mouth wash has .05 percent. Ill stick with western medicine and eat a bengal tiger penis for good measure


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

I was just overflown by the Christmas Spirit.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

Another pass!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2021)

minutes away from opening


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

@Singlemalt you getting rained on? 1547 hrs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Singlemalt you getting rained on? 1547 hrs.


Yeah, real rain started about an hour ago, not hard _*yet. *_Been drizzling since 1pm and now it's gearing up


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, real rain started about an hour ago, not hard _*yet. *_Been drizzling since 1pm and now it's gearing up
> 
> View attachment 5052003


We've just had piddily showers off and on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> We've just had piddily showers off and on.


It's already puddling up, gotta wear rubber boots to step off my porch


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 22, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...


Never have seen a dick kick.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Never have seen a dick kick.


Junk punt.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Singlemalt you getting rained on? 1547 hrs.


So I figured I'd do a walk this evening. Who knew it would rain!! I'm considering suiting up and going anyway. We'll see how long THAT idea lasts!


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I figured I'd do a walk this evening. Who knew it would rain!! I'm considering suiting up and going anyway. We'll see how long THAT idea lasts!


Don't forget your rubbers.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's already puddling up, gotta wear rubber boots to step off my porch


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't forget your rubbers.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Turns out it's cheaper to punch my entire house up 4 degrees than use a little ceramic heater in my personal space. Yeah, dumb


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Turns out it's cheaper to punch my entire house up 4 degrees than use a little ceramic heater in my personal space. Yeah, dumb


Ours is set to 70 now, the Mrs is always cold. The new windows won't be available till the end of Jan.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ours is set to 70 now, the Mrs is always cold. The new windows won't be available till the end of Jan.


Yeah Mr Curious is always cold now too. It's shocking. I was the cold one and he's stealing my thunder.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

I am the warm one. No electric blankets needed.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am the warm one. No electric blankets needed.


Oh to possess your mana


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

My Scandinavian blood I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2021)

It's 72° in the basement.......


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> your mana


You have no idea...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5052107


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2021)

Smoke break but HOLY SHIT …… 36.39 into matrix resurrections and it doesn’t not suck


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Smoke break but HOLY SHIT …… 36.39 into matrix resurrections and it doesn’t not suck


Sooo.... it sucks?

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, real rain started about an hour ago, not hard _*yet. *_Been drizzling since 1pm and now it's gearing up
> 
> View attachment 5052003


They’ve featured that video for over two years now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sooo.... it sucks?
> 
> SH420


Totally non-non-non-nonheinous


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sooo.... it sucks?
> 
> SH420


Truth be told after I blazed up and settled back in it started turning into a love movie and I crashed out .

I’m not a jade Pinkerton smith fan and once she started in I checked out . I’ll finish it up sometime but it started off like a heavy hitter .


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 23, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Truth be told after I blazed up and settled back in it started turning into a love movie and I crashed out .
> 
> I’m not a jade Pinkerton smith fan and once she started in I checked out . I’ll finish it up sometime but it started off like a heavy hitter .


I’m confused.
So did you like the beginning of it or did it suck.
A. Liked?

Or

B. Sucked/ doesn’t not suck?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2021)

FUCKJERRY on Instagram: "DUDE WON CHRISTMAS. HANDS DOWN."


FUCKJERRY shared a post on Instagram: "DUDE WON CHRISTMAS. HANDS DOWN.". Follow their account to see 2963 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2021)

Break in the storm for the moment, I can see some blue sky.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Break in the storm for the moment, I can see some blue sky.


Cool, I'm headed to UCD not looking forward to the drive.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Cool, I'm headed to UCD not looking forward to the drive.


The drive back will probably suck more.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Break in the storm for the moment, I can see some blue sky.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> The drive back will probably suck more.


That’s the spirit!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> The drive back will probably suck more.


Other then traffic, thanks for holding back the rain!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Solstice sunset scene, southernmost Sierra


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2021)

Kinda rainy today. Only 1/3 inch of rain so far though, more on the way.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Kinda rainy today. Only 1/3 inch of rain so far though, more on the way.
> 
> View attachment 5053589



Sunny and lovely here, just right to finish my 5 miles before Christmas Dinner.


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2021)

.7 inches of rain now. Rained like a heifer pissin on a flat rock for awhile. The sun was out for a bit before that. Looks like this storm is over, next please.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

Another couple of cold storms headed this way this week. They don't have a lot of moisture because they are being funneled down the state by a ridge in the pacific. The one Wed looks like it might hang out in So Cal for awhile Thu-Fri before moving east.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

Mount Sugartits got a dusting last night.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2021)

had a white Christmas yesterday, not much snow here in Maine


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 5054293had a white Christmas yesterday, not much snow here in Maine


That is one fantastically patient dog.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That is one fantastically patient dog.


Do you know how long she had to stand there so I could carve her likeness in stone?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> Do you know how long she had to stand there so I could carve her likeness in stone?


Mine gets super patient if he figures there’s dead mammal in it for him.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mine gets super patient if he figures there’s dead mammal in it for him.


She thought she was going to have fresh turkey for brunch today.. went for a walk and saw six turkeys ..
Neighbor told us the other day another neighbor spotted a bobcat in their backyard


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> She thought she was going to have fresh turkey for brunch today.. went for a walk and saw six turkeys ..
> Neighbor told us the other day another neighbor spotted a bobcat in their backyard


Yeah I’m told there is a Robert Felinus working the back forty here. No sighting, but two jackalopes.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> jackalopes.


They named the valley down there after them didn't they?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> They named the valley down there after them didn't they?


Right up until they discovered the special charms of the Southern Fire Ant. At this point I’ve had more ant swarm nightmares than the culturally more admired seismic event nightmares. Little blackguards sneak way in and then, lamentation.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Right up until they discovered the special charms of the Southern Fire Ant. At this point I’ve had more ant swarm nightmares than the cooler seismic event nightmares. Little blackguards sneak way in and then, lamentation.


So now it is Ant&lope Valley.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So now it is Ant&lope Valley.


The usual red ants have some strong mandibles also. They'll raise welts too.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> The usual red ants have some strong mandibles also. They'll raise welts too.


Those little guys have this insidious thing going. You barely feel the sting, but the ten days of fierce itching after that, well, it gave me a pretty bad attitude about the Southern Fuckfucker Fuckerant.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Those little guys have this insidious thing going. You barely feel the sting, but the ten days of fierce itching after that, well, it gave me a pretty bad attitude about the Southern Fuckfucker Fuckerant.


I lived in Texas, I know. Didn't know till a herd of them hooked me up.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I lived in Texas, I know. Didn't know till a herd of them hooked me up.


It was an education for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It was an education for me.


We learned about Bullet ants on our trip to CR.
And I learned all I need to know about them.


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We learned about Bullet ants on our trip to CR.
> And I learned all I need to know about them.


Watching 1000's of Fire Ants crawl around frantically can be exhilarating.





It only takes 1 to help you understand "LEAVE THESE ALONE"


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

DAMN, I'd hate to be a Washington football fan tonight. This game is ugly.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

The weather could always be worse...








Canada records temperature below -51°C for the first time this season


Historic weather is sweeping through parts of Canada and temperatures are plummeting below -50°C.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> DAMN, I'd hate to be a Washington football fan tonight. This game is ugly.


Well shit man. After seeing the highlights of that game i don’t feel as bad now about the thursday night niner game. I’m still disgusted though.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well shit man. After seeing the highlights of that game i don’t feel as bad now about the thursday night niner game. I’m still disgusted though.


My Rams snuck by again, not gonna last long in the playoffs throwing 3 int's though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Rams snuck by again, not gonna last long in the playoffs throwing 3 int's though.


They are dead to me.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Watching 1000's of Fire Ants crawl around frantically can be exhilarating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad those f'ers aren't up north!


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Watch a Tesla owner blow up his Model S with 66 pounds of dynamite instead of paying $22,000 to repair it


The car was not covered by a warranty but still required permission from Tesla to repair — so Tuomas Katainen decided to do something different.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

@Aeroknow 
*Virginia family gets keys to Habitat for Humanity's first 3D-printed home in the US*








Virginia family gets keys to Habitat for Humanity's first 3D-printed home in the US | CNN


Christmas came early for one Virginia family that just received the keys to their new 3D-printed home.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2021)

This is a pretty cool site of old remastered colorized film footage


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1W8ShdwtfgjRHdbl1Lctcw/videos


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2021)

Digital Unwrapping of the Mummy of King Amenhotep I (1525–1504 BC) Using CT


The mummy of King Amenhotep I (18th Dynasty c.1525–1504 BC) was reburied by the 21st Dynasty priests at Deir el-Bahari Royal Cache. In 1881 the mummy was found fully wrapped and was one of few royal mummies that have not been unwrapped in modern times. We hypothesized that non-invasive digital...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2021)

Carson Spur along SR88 near Kirkwood.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5055603
> Carson Spur along SR88 near Kirkwood.


Saw it like that years ago on Mt Lassen.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

This am, missed the really good traffic cone colors.



The Sierra north of me with it high peaks showing srs snow. @Paul Drake Yeeeeee!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2021)

But honey, Siri said if I just put the tip in you wouldn't get pregnant...









Alexa Told 10-Year-Old To Put Penny In Electrical Socket | iHeart


A 10-year-old girl was 'challenged' to put a penny into a plug socket by her family's Alexa Echo Dot. | iHeart




www.iheart.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> But honey, Siri said if I just put the tip in you wouldn't get pregnant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it. She is the Joan of Arc, toaster rebellion idiom.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5055603
> Carson Spur along SR88 near Kirkwood.


It makes my heart warm to see snowpack accumulation in the sierras!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm finally back. How goes it?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> It makes my heart warm to see snowpack accumulation in the sierras!


Oh so yes.
I used to live mid-range and now find myself at southern extremity. I can report this.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm finally back. How goes it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm finally back. How goes it?


Holly shit what happened? Welcome back


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm finally back. How goes it?


Please update us on the Deathmobile.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holly shit what happened? Welcome back


Long story short. I couldn't take any time off to get my internet turned on, which didn't really matter that much because my computer shit the bed and i was constantly bombarded with unexpected bills to get anything done about either.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Please update us on the Deathmobile.


i haven't touched it. Non stop bills had kept me broke, lots of expensive emergencies. I even had to pawn the welder i bought to work on it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> i haven't touched it. Non stop bills had kept me broke, lots of expensive emergencies. I even had to pawn the welder i bought to work on it.


Oh I am sorry. I hope the pandemic has quietly blown by you.


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm finally back. How goes it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> i haven't touched it. Non stop bills had kept me broke, lots of expensive emergencies. I even had to pawn the welder i bought to work on it.


Damn I don't know about the death mobile. What kinda welder?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I am sorry. I hope the pandemic has quietly blown by you.


Grandma got put in hospice and she wasn't covered by medicare/caid or whatever. So after the $5k a month it cost to keep her there blew through her savings I started helping with mine. She's covered now but I lost $10k i had saved and I had to pawn a bunch of my things as well.

Then I lost my vacation and all my sick days to covid twice and another vacation when my truck broke down when it got to -7 here when we had that blackout. I had to buy a van with my savings again. The van also needed tires and a radiator etc. I was also working double shift for like 6 months because we couldn't find help at the other property.

I also rescued a dog and the vet bills were killing me. $500 to get her fixed, $300 when she got injured a few months ago. $100 here $80 there.

Everything is paid and my truck is back and running so I'm good now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> Grandma got put in hospice and she wasn't covered by medicare/caid or whatever. So after the $5k a month it cost to keep her there blew through her savings I started helping with mine. She's covered now but I lost $10k i had saved and I had to pawn a bunch of my things as well.
> 
> Then I lost my vacation and all my sick days to covid twice and another vacation when my truck broke down when it got to -7 here when we had that blackout. I had to buy a van with my savings again. The van also needed tires and a radiator etc. I was also working double shift for like 6 months because we couldn't find help at the other property.
> 
> ...


For that first paragraph alone I love you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I don't know about the death mobile. What kinda welder?


Some floor model Hobart I got for a song. I actually got more for it when i pawned it than what I paid for it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> For that first paragraph alone I love you.


I had been taking care of her ever since I moved out of my apartment. None of my uncles helped with anything, it was just me and mom trying to sort it all out. Grandma refused to go into a home and Texas law wouldn't let us put her in one without a Dr saying she should be in one. And she would lie to the Dr about how bad she actually was.

She has bad dementia and then she developed a fistula and she's now been in hospice since 2019 I think? 

I was working full time and taking care of her. She was basically bed ridden but wouldn't admit it, I was having to do everything for her. She was up all night long due to the dementia too, basically every 2 hours like clockwork.

I'm still not quite over the insomnia from having to see what she wanted at 12am, 2am, 4am every day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm finally back. How goes it?


Missed you! Same ole, same ole


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had been taking care of her ever since I moved out of my apartment. None of my uncles helped with anything, it was just me and mom trying to sort it all out. Grandma refused to go into a home and Texas law wouldn't let us put her in one without a Dr saying she should be in one. And she would lie to the Dr about how bad she actually was.
> 
> She has bad dementia and then she developed a fistula and she's now been in hospice since 2019 I think?
> 
> ...


Respect.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

The dog I rescued is some german shepherd mix that someone just dumped out here, I live out in the country and it happens a lot. She was skin and bones and I had to cut her collar off because she had grown into it.

She keeps getting out of the fence lol. I'll think I've got it fixed and then she gets out again. She brought me 3 animal skulls though, so that's a plus.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Respect.


Yeah. It was bad.
It took a while for mom to talk to my uncles again because they just left us hanging.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> The dog I rescued is some german shepherd mix that someone just dumped out here, I live out in the country and it happens a lot. She was skin and bones and I had to cut her collar off because she had grown into it.
> 
> She keeps getting out of the fence lol. I'll think I've got it fixed and then she gets out again. She brought me 3 animal skulls though, so that's a plus.


Well then her name is Skullery Maid. 
Sadie for short.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Missed you! Same ole, same ole


I tried to browse on my phone while my CPU was down but it gets terrible internet.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well then her name is Skullery Maid.
> Sadie for short.


I named her Molly. Stephen Kings dog is named molly and also because when I was growing up we named our dogs after rock stars.

My Dauchsund was named Ziggy Stardust. My new dog is name Molly Hatchet.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I named her Molly. Stephen Kings dog is named molly and also because when I was growing up we named our dogs after rock stars.
> 
> My Dauchsund was named Ziggy Stardust. My new dog is name Molly Hatchet.


I gots me a Paulie, the domestic terrierist. He is my master and I am his human.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

It's not all bad news. I finally bought a bucket list gun for my last birthday, a Marlin guide gun in 45-70. Straight stocked too, no pistol grip.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's not all bad news. I finally bought a bucket list gun for my last birthday, a Marlin guide gun in 45-70. Straight stocked too, no pistol grip.


Any game in North America


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2021)

@Blue Wizard 

OMG!

Seriously! So good to have you back! NOBODY got my Bailey Jay references 

You were missed! Welcome back!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Blue Wizard
> Seriously! So good to have you back!


Thanks, it's good to be back. It's weird trying to get used to a computer again after only having a $60 phone for internet all this time.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

Hey Blue.

@manfredo this is why Columbian gold was gold colored.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hey Blue.
> 
> @manfredo this is why Columbian gold was gold colored.
> 
> View attachment 5055771


That is pretty! Is that your plant?

I was joking with the paraquat comment...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2021)

Great to see you Blue!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Saw it like that years ago on Mt Lassen.


We flew back home on sunday and my daughter made it home to GV. It’s all fucked up up there. Tress went down everywhere over night including on one of their cars. Power lines down everywhere No power. Who knows when it will be restored. My son in law got lucky and followed a dozer out yesterday morning. Was able to make it down to penn valley for some gas for the generator.
Have you checked out happening now on yuba net lately? It’s all bad.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is pretty! Is that your plant?
> 
> I was joking with the paraquat comment...


I'm going to take a risk and order the seeds when they are back in stock. Not my plant, that was from the seed store.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We flew back home on sunday and my daughter made it home to GV. It’s all fucked up up there. Tress went down everywhere over night including on one of their cars. No power. Who knows when it will be restored. My son in law got lucky and followed a dozer out yesterday morning. Was able to make it down to penn valley for some gas for the generator.
> Have you checked out happening now on yuba net lately? It’s all bad.


Haven't checked it, Been awhile since they had a heavy snow load.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to take a risk and order the seeds when they are back in stock. Not my plant, that was from the seed store.


Who is the breeder/seed bank?


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who is the breeder/seed bank?











Santa Marta Colombian Gold - New420Guy Seeds


Santa Marta Colombian Gold has been one of the genetic bases of many of the most popular strains of today. It is one of the dominant strains in Original Skunk #1, created by Sam the Skunkman. This is the same old school strain many of us grew up on as young stoners. Santa Marta Colombian Gold is...



new420guyseeds.com





Most of their prices seem more reasonable, AND they are in the states, so no overseas drama. I've seen some good reviews but you never know till you roll the dice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to take a risk and order the seeds when they are back in stock. Not my plant, that was from the seed store.


A long while back I planted World Of Seeds "Columbian Gold" outdoors. Grew a fantastic plant but I flat ran out of growing season in the Midwest. Needed another 6 or 8 weeks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Santa Marta Colombian Gold - New420Guy Seeds
> 
> 
> Santa Marta Colombian Gold has been one of the genetic bases of many of the most popular strains of today. It is one of the dominant strains in Original Skunk #1, created by Sam the Skunkman. This is the same old school strain many of us grew up on as young stoners. Santa Marta Colombian Gold is...
> ...


If this state ever get's it's shit together I'd like to try that one!


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If this state ever get's it's shit together I'd like to try that one!


I'm hoping it is close to the original, I'd be happy with that. If it is I'm going to turn into a one trick pony and grow it ad infinitum.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

43 degrees and drizzle with 5 MPH NW breeze, .65 in of rain today. Wish I had a fireplace.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> 43 degrees and drizzle with 5 MPH NW breeze, .65 in of rain today. Wish I had a fireplace.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2021)

It's not the Sun in your hand...but it's close! - Imalent RS50 flashlight review - The Gadgeteer


REVIEW - Flashlights are nice to have around. Sometimes you need to light a dark area. Sometimes, you need to search for something in the dark. Sometimes,




the-gadgeteer.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2021)

_"The “No Surprises Act,” which establishes new federal protections against most surprise out-of-network medical bills when a patient receives out-of-network services during an emergency visit or from a provider at an in-network hospital without advance notice takes effect in January 2022."_









The No Surprises Act Begins January 2022: This is What You Can Expect


The “No Surprises Act,” which establishes new federal protections against most surprise out-of-network medical bills when a patient receives out-of-network services during an emergency visit or fro…




www.kff.org












Don’t Be Surprised – The No Surprises Act Takes Effect January 1, 2022 | JD Supra


The No Surprises Act (the Act), enacted December 27, 2021, will take effect on January 1, 2022. The No Surprises Act puts into place important patient...




www.jdsupra.com


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2021)

When you realize a safe word was never established.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> 43 degrees and drizzle with 5 MPH NW breeze, .65 in of rain today. Wish I had a fireplace.


*Alaska reached temperatures warmer than Southern California in December*
Kodiak Island in southern Alaska set a record for the warmest December day at 67 degrees. 








Alaska reached temperatures warmer than Southern California in December | CNN


Kodiak Island in southern Alaska set a record for the warmest December day at 67 degrees. CNN's Bill Weir has more on the unusual warm temperatures many Americans are experiencing this holiday season.




www.cnn.com


----------



## neosapien (Dec 31, 2021)

Betty White dead. Goodbye 2021.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 31, 2021)

Lots of death hoax over the years, but this appears the real deal.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Lots of death hoax over the years, but this appears the real deal.


She was rockin' it right up until the end. 99 years young.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> She was rockin' it right up until the end. 99 years young.


That lady was the real deal.
Greatly missed!


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2022)

Fuck YouTube








LOL "I do this for a living"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2022)

looks like I'm going to have to go computer shopping. This damn thing gets to 100% disk usage and I've tried every fix I could find. I'll get it working for a bit then it goes back or gets even worse, I think it's had it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 3, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> looks like I'm going to have to go computer shopping. This damn thing gets to 100% disk usage and I've tried every fix I could find. I'll get it working for a bit then it goes back or gets even worse, I think it's had it.


What about just slapping a new hard drive in there and a fresh windows install?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


>


I thought all interstate trucks had to carry chains? I know they have to going over the Sierra's anyway.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

It Was Worth 4 Bucks a Gallon1.mp4


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It Was Worth 4 Bucks a Gallon1.mp4


What? That links to this


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What? That links to this
> View attachment 5060214


Oops...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

Try this....





__





Timed out - Webmail






webmail.spectrum.net


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Try this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL same...


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2022)

My dog is the worst for farting and stinking up the room.. but what I get a kick out of is that when he rips one it scares him and he bolts off the furniture like something is attacking him ... cracks me up every time.... lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jan 5, 2022)

This is some stuff that fell thru a trim-screen from 12 lbs. a buddy gave me. He trims for some of the NCA growers. If I do the dry ice hash thing do I get the same product? Just curious. Seems like it would be the same….


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 7, 2022)

RIP


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2022)

Since I crawled out from under my rock i recently found out they decriminalized hallucinogenic and ethnogentic plants and mushrooms in a few cities here in michigan. DETROIT, Ann Arbor, flint, Ypsilanti.. soon the whole state.. I'm really happy this is happening here..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 7, 2022)

_"In a rarely visited area of Big Bend National Park in southwest Texas, “Isaac, Ariel, Adrian, and Norma” left their mark — permanently. A small boulder that displayed abstract petroglyphs for thousands of years now reads “ISAAC + ARIEL 12-26-21 NORMA Adrian 2021.” The vandals scratched the graffiti into the stone, obscuring a significant portion of the archaeological resource. Park visitors reported the vandalism to staff. Next, dispatched restoration specialists arrived at the site to assess. Unfortunately, they consider the damage irreparable.
Big Bend asks anyone with information regarding the incident or the individuals involved to contact the park’s Communication Center at 432-477-1187. Alternatively, anyone with a tip can contact the National Park Service Investigative Services Branch at 888-653-0009."_









Vandals Deface Millennia-Old Big Bend Petroglyph Beyond Repair


On Dec. 26, 2021, Big Bend National park visitors scratched their names over a petroglyph that's up to 8,500 years old. Experts say they can't repair the damage.




gearjunkie.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2022)

The moon at 23 hours old a few days ago. Phone cam vignettes pretty badly through my 20X. The clouds look like there’s a gas giant there.



A rocket engine test right in front of the setting sun! Burn duration 70 plus minus 4 seconds.



A filigreed cloud before sunrise.



Venus Wednesday and Thursday pm, a perfect pendant crescent blurred by lively air. It passes by the Sun on the ninth and should then climb briskly into the morning sky.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2022)

You know where my warped mind went when I saw this 










Body of fifth victim may be linked to alleged 'shopping cart' serial killer | CNN


A man police have dubbed the "shopping cart killer" may be linked to the body of a fifth victim found in Washington, DC, authorities said on Friday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)

BMW unveils world's first color-changing car


This car changes colorLocation: Las Vegas, NevadaThe BMW iX Flow was unveiled at CESIt uses electronic ink technology normally found in e-readersName: STELLA CLARKE, BMW RESEARCH DEVELOPMENT ENGINEER"This is the world's first real color-changing car. There's been fakes out there, there's been...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)

Having a thread abut pigs reminded me about the country ribs I have in the freezer. I just need to figure out what I'm having with them. I think I'll do half with Stubbs, and half with Korean sauce. There are definitely more there than I can eat in one sitting.


----------



## lokie (Jan 8, 2022)

When you absolutely need new power toys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> You know where my warped mind went when I saw this
> View attachment 5062951
> 
> 
> ...


Our esteemed mijo?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> This is some stuff that fell thru a trim-screen from 12 lbs. a buddy gave me. He trims for some of the NCA growers. If I do the dry ice hash thing do I get the same product? Just curious. Seems like it would be the same….


Yes, essentially the same thing. That's a lot of kief!! You could also press it and make rosin....Lots of it. Or cook with it, sprinkle it on joints, of just vape it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Our esteemed mijo?


LOL, you got it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, you got it.


I can't not think of him when I see a shopping cart that isn't in it's store's parking lot lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

Who? Didn't some dude grow in one?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Who? Didn't some dude grow in one?


----------



## lokie (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5063029
> Who? Didn't some dude grow in one?


@mr sunshine 



mr sunshine said:


> When you're the first in the world to grow in a walmart shopping cart.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> @mr sunshine


Where's the little birdie at?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5063037


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Okay I’ve requested the mods delete my post. Thanks again for taking something I was excited about, and making me feel awkward and uncomfortable about the whole situation.


No bro! I'll delete my post 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Fine I won't say what I was going to say..........


He's sexy and mumble mumble mumble (you now have penis in your mouth)?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> He's sexy and mumble mumble mumble (you now have penis in your mouth)?
> 
> SH420


I deleted. But close


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Where's the little birdie at?


He said he was going to keep his eye on you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2022)

@Metasynth 
I'm sorry Meta,no offense was meant nor intended. I've been a fan of Kilroy since I was a kid and it just reminded me of it. Hell, I got suspended for 3 days in 5th grade for tagging my school with Kilroy.


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2022)

Signs of a Titty Baby.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 9, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> He said he was going to keep his eye on you!
> View attachment 5063428


I'm waiting for him to report me for rape again..lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Pétomane


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> @mr sunshine


I miss him


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2022)

Chicago cops don't do shit like this.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago cops don't do shit like this.


LA Metrolink runs on time all the time!

(LAPD is pretty good, it's LASD you have to watch out for)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2022)

__





Letter to Amazon Concerning Nazi Propaganda Films on Platform – Americans Against Anti Semitism







americansaa.org


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

I think by seeing these names the content should be rather apparent.

ContributorAdolf Hitler, Rudolf Hess, Werner Von Blomberg, Heinrich Himmler, Hermann Goering, Werner Von Fritsch, Leni Riefenstahl, Joseph Goebbels Adolf Hitler, Rudolf Hess, Werner Von Blomberg, Heinrich Himmler, Hermann Goering, Werner Von Fritsch, Leni Riefenstahl, Joseph Goebbels


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2022)

A sad side note, one of the largest collections of virulent Nazi art/propaganda is held by the US Government at Fort Belvoir, Virginia since 1945. It's never been displayed or loaned out. It was collected by Army Captain Gordon W. Gilkeyat the end of the war. Some 600 pieces are held there out of almost 10,000 that were transported back, the rest being transported back to Germany after being deemed not politically or racially sensitive.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

The quote “Those who forget history are condemned to repeat it” is attributed to the American philosopher George Santayana and it can be accurately quoted as “Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it” as stated in his work, _The Life of Reason_ : Reason in Common...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2022)

After 6 years in Los Angeles, I moved my family to a 5,000-person town in Illinois. We can now afford the life our children deserve.


The author shares how living in L.A. was too expensive to be able to enjoy things and that being near grandparents was key for her children.




www.insider.com


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 12, 2022)

There is a glob of horseradish on my foot. Is that one of the sentences that have never been spoken


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> There is a glob of horseradish on my foot. Is that one of the sentences that have never been spoken


It happened to me. I think my response was not nearly so articulate. So it’s plausible.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> There is a glob of horseradish on my foot. Is that one of the sentences that have never been spoken


Wipe it off with a chunk of rib eye.
Works every time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wipe it off with a chunk of rib eye.
> Works every time.


Best solution! With a potato and asparagus.....or spinach.....with a big salad. 


I like salad....it's good for you.....and so is all the rest. But...all that, needs something to land on when it hits bottom 

Damn I'm hungry


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wipe it off with a chunk of rib eye.
> Works every time.


I would say “officer thinking” but I’m not sure that a senior noncom would appreciate the demotion.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2022)

This am.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2022)

BB's got maybe $3-400 worth of refunds from/thru this site. Many require no proof of purchase.








Class Action Settlements


An up-to-date list of class action settlements. Are you owed money? Claim today!




www.classaction.org


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)

Anyone tried to do a return to Amazon recently? I don't know if it was specific to the item I bought but they wanted to charge $6 to drop it off anywhere other than UPS..???


----------



## lokie (Jan 13, 2022)

Footage has emerged of a group of ostriches on the run through the streets of Chongzuo in China.

It is believed the ostriches escaped from a farm owing to the gate not being closed properly, according to local media.

No injuries were reported and the owner managed to recapture the majority of the ostriches with the help of the police in the early hours of Saturday 8 January











Ostrich run: more than 80 birds race through streets of Chongzuo, China – video


Dozens of ostriches were filmed racing through the streets of Chongzuo city on Saturday




www.theguardian.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

When I stopped to pick up my dinner last night I noticed these bottles of wine


The Wine Bar's owner is retired EOD. I came home and did some research and




__





Tackitt Family Vineyards - EOD Cellars


Home of Tackitt Family Vineyards, a family-owned and dog-friendly winery that specializes in handcrafted, premium wines located east of Paso Robles, CA.



www.tackittfamilyvineyards.com





and more generally about their vineyard:




__





About Tackitt Family Vineyards - Paso Robles, California


Home of Tackitt Family Vineyards, a family-owned and dog-friendly winery that specializes in handcrafted, premium wines located east of Paso Robles, CA.



www.tackittfamilyvineyards.com





I'm planning to try the bottle of Willie Pete White (it's a sauv blanc).


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> When I stopped to pick up my dinner last night I noticed these bottles of wine
> View attachment 5066785
> 
> The Wine Bar's owner is retired EOD. I came home and did some research and
> ...


I had a friend named Pete Williams, he wasn't white. He was the one who taught me to box.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had a friend named Pete Williams, he wasn't white. He was the one who taught me to box.


White, no
Foughtforus, yes


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2022)

a few others...








Our Wines







dauntlesswine.co












9 Iron Wines | Wine | Golf | Supporting Camp Hope & Veterans with PTSD


9 Iron Wines is proud to be a US veteran owned winery. We offer 3 wine blends perfect for sipping, savoring, or mixing and sales support veterans with PTSD.



www.9ironwines.com








__





Shop Wines - Bella Luna Estate Winery







www.bellalunawine.com









Purple Heart Wines - About Us


Purple Heart Wines makes a generous annual donation to the Purple Heart Foundation, an organization dedicated to serving the unmet needs of military men, women and families. For over 60 years the Purple Heart Foundation has been supporting and honoring the sacrifice military veterans have made...




www.purpleheartwines.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2022)

I can’t believe what just happened. I have been after this job in California for years and they just called me and interviewed me unexpectedly and said to me expect to move out to California very soon. I can’t fucking believe this is happening . Plus it’s a unionized hospital which is like so rare .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I can’t believe what just happened. I have been after this job in California for years and they just called me and interviewed me unexpectedly and said to me expect to move out to California very soon. I can’t fucking believe this is happening . Plus it’s a unionized hospital which is like so rare .


Woohoo! So happy that things are starting to look up for you! And California too!


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I can’t believe what just happened. I have been after this job in California for years and they just called me and interviewed me unexpectedly and said to me expect to move out to California very soon. I can’t fucking believe this is happening . Plus it’s a unionized hospital which is like so rare .


I know a couple people that live there...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woohoo! So happy that things are starting to look up for you! And California too!


Dude, it’s crazy. I was so tired and depressed riding my bike to work today I was crying on my bike ride in because I am still so torn up about the women who died with me and how poorly they treat me at work but trying so hard to keep going.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude, it’s crazy. I was so tired and depressed riding my bike to work today I was crying on my bike ride in because I am still so torn up about the women who died with me and how poorly they treat me at work but trying so hard to keep going.



Hang in there DAT. Hope you end up scoring the job. Hope you're having a wonderful day!

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2022)

Kmart Australia advertising.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hang in there DAT. Hope you end up scoring the job. Hope you're having a wonderful day!
> 
> SH420


Yeah not a bad day. Went for a nice walk. Smoked a
Couple bowls after 3 week tolerance break. So feeling very mellow. That job... lol... what a crock! I end up with a second interview later that day with not time to prepare and after a long week ... the call with and a bunch of men I couldn’t even see on the video zoom call . They asked me some really dumb questions and we were wrapping things up the last question was would I be willing to go every other week to work in Modesto ? Total bait and switch . The very last question . Lol ...not in the job discription . And I said no way. Too
Much on call anyway so no big loss. I will hang in there
I hope your having a good weekend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah not a bad day. Went for a nice walk. Smoked a
> Couple bowls after 3 week tolerance break. So feeling very mellow. That job... lol... what a crock! I end up with a second interview later that day with not time to prepare and after a long week ... the call with and a bunch of men I couldn’t even see on the video zoom call . They asked me some really dumb questions and we were wrapping things up the last question was would I be willing to go every other week to work in Modesto ? Total bait and switch . The very last question . Lol ...not in the job discription . And I said no way. Too
> Much on call anyway so no big loss. I will hang in there
> I hope your having a good weekend.


That sucks - were they Union or Hospital H/R?
Stick it out girl, things will come around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sucks - were they Union or Hospital H/R?
> Stick it out girl, things will come around.


Beats me. Very confusing. Tenant and Emanuel Hospital. They are offering a $10,000 sign on and relocation but I am going to wait for something better. Maybe the West Virginia job will call. I saw this turtle on the trail today. 
Thanks, have a nice weekend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Beats me. Very confusing. Tenant and Emanuel Hospital. They are offering a $10,000 sign on and relocation but I am going to wait for something better. Maybe the West Virginia job will call. I saw this turtle on the trail today. View attachment 5067750View attachment 5067751
> Thanks, have a nice weekend.


I believe that's a desert tortoise.
Cool find, I had one that lived in our yard as a kid.


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2022)

Paranoia on aisle 5.  

10 pages in 10 hours.










__





Read this, if you don't want to give your identity away on rollitup


I have been floating around the forums for the last 12 years and have seen endless members come and go. I think it's safe to say, every grow forum is watched by an online crime force, they collect information to identify you. Just a few things to think about next time you upload pictures and say...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeez, what could possibly go wrong here?








FedEx wants to install anti-missile lasers in its cargo jets


FedEx says it wants to install a missile-defense system that “directs infrared laser energy toward an incoming missile ... to interrupt the missile’s tracking of the aircraft’s heat.”




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Jeez, what could possibly go wrong here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upon reading the article it will be much easier and cheaper to just stop flying around Ukraine and Bagdad; use the savings to train your damned idiot drivers


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

FAA/CC won't let them put in jammers or flares I'm sure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2022)

Ouch!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Beats me. Very confusing. Tenant and Emanuel Hospital. They are offering a $10,000 sign on and relocation but I am going to wait for something better. Maybe the West Virginia job will call. I saw this turtle on the trail today. View attachment 5067750
> View attachment 5067751
> Thanks, have a nice weekend.


Hmmmm…Turlock and Modesto. Screw that. You can find something in a hospital around a much better part of Ca.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Hmmmm…Turlock and Modesto. Screw that. You can find something in a hospital around a much better spot of Ca.


Spent a coupla years in Molesto. 
A bit more cosmopolitan than locally. They had grocery stores and a coupla movie theaters.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

There is this arch.



I always remembered that as
Drought, Destitution, Despair, Disease.

But they have BevMo and Target. I’m an hour away from either.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Spent a coupla years in Molesto.
> A bit more cosmopolitan than locally. They had grocery stores and a coupla movie theaters.


I’d go down to modesto to play disc golf all the time at east La Loma park but that was pretty much the only reason to.
Shit. You gotta go down the 99 through the town of Ripon. A town of cops. Fuck that shit. Tried not to do that as much as possible. But disc golf


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d go down to modesto to play disc golf all the time at east La Loma park but that was pretty much the only reason to.


I remember the goals/traps there! Nice place when the water was flowing.

The security cages around the vending machines told a story.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I remember the goals/traps there! Nice place when the water was flowing.
> 
> The security cages around the vending machines told a story.


Yeah back towards the creek are def the best holes for sure. They got more than 18. The front nine kinda suck


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2022)

Feel like ive been being a doosh canoo lately .. Imma pm some people that I feel like I owe, or should do a nice thing for from the before times. Please don't be scared


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Feel like ive been being a doosh canoo lately .. Imma pm some people that I feel like I owe, or should do a nice thing for from the before times. Please don't be scared


Will there be snacks?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Will there be snacks?


Ya for sure you're gonna get one I'm trying to pm people but don't know if I know how


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 15, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Ya for sure you're gonna get one I'm trying to pm people but don't know if I know how


It is all good with enough lube


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Feel like ive been being a doosh canoo lately .. Imma pm some people that I feel like I owe, or should do a nice thing for from the before times. Please don't be scared


Hang out with us more, you're fun


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Wish I had some link sausage, that would go good with my pancakes this morning. Or even some little smokies... If I keep thinking about them I might get enough ambition to get dressed and run to the store real quick, or not. The whole getting dressed to venture out doesn't sound like fun. Robe and coffee or sausage... a conundrum.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

the Roc is rollin! Note chase pixel.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Stomach won, road trip. I need more beer anyway...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Stomach won, road trip. I need more beer anyway...


What you have planned is more fun than a robe and coffee party, j/s


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What you have planned is more fun than a robe and coffee party, j/s


Tastier.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2022)

Insurance covers their legal fees? Coinkydink?








Masked thieves steal $1M in jewelry from Lori Loughlin’s LA home


Disgraced actress Lori Louglin and husband Mossimo Giannulli were robbed of $1 million in jewelry during a brazen break-in at their Los Angeles-area home, according to a report.




nypost.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

A few more. That tiny chase plane is Gulfstream sized. First pic with pretty wavy cloud.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Insurance covers their legal fees? Coinkydink?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me a pesenti but on my life I don't understand why anyone rich or not would have a $million in jewelry laying around or even possess


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Call me a pesenti but on my life I don't understand why anyone rich or not would have a $million in jewelry laying around or even possess


Some cultures promote wearing one’s wealth. Kind of tough if your fortune was in arbitrage.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

We should put tanks of compressed hydrogen in cars to use as fuel.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> We should put tanks of compressed hydrogen in cars to use as fuel.


Apparently that has some technical issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

One of my students years ago advised me he was allergic to alcohol.

“I tend to break out in handcuffs.”


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Some cultures promote wearing one’s wealth. Kind of tough if your fortune was in arbitrage.


Jewelry is like a vehicle, purchased brand new and it begins to depreciate and you'll never get back what you paid. Exceptions being historical artifacts. Better would be precious metals and a safe strong enough to protect the cache which I tend to doubt they had. However, not surprising considering the other stupid things they've done


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Jewelry is like a vehicle, purchased brand new and it begins to depreciate and you'll never get back what you paid. Exceptions being historical artifacts. Better would be precious metals and a safe strong enough to protect the cache which I tend to doubt they had. However, not surprising considering the other stupid things they've done


Except for big chunks of ice like the Hope Diamond.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Jewelry is like a vehicle, purchased brand new and it begins to depreciate and you'll never get back what you paid. Exceptions being historical artifacts. Better would be precious metals and a safe strong enough to protect the cache which I tend to doubt they had. However, not surprising considering the other stupid things they've done


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Extra large necklaces are in style.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Jewelry is like a vehicle, purchased brand new and it begins to depreciate and you'll never get back what you paid. Exceptions being historical artifacts. Better would be precious metals and a safe strong enough to protect the cache which I tend to doubt they had. However, not surprising considering the other stupid things they've done


Custom made jewelry from a reputable jeweler can be very expensive. I don't doubt a much smaller cache than you think can hit that number. And then add some nice rocks to that. I think it's pretty easy.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Custom made jewelry from a reputable jeweler can be very expensive.


However if you took it back to them a year later you would get a fraction of what you paid initially.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> However if you took it back to them a year later you would get a fraction of what you paid initially.


What irritates me is the absence of a used gemstone exchange. This suggests that the cartel is strong in this instance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> However if you took it back to them a year later you would get a fraction of what you paid initially.


So how would that change how much was stolen.

As for value. Some goes out of fashion and not worth what was paid. But some doesn't..... depending on what it's made of, what style and who made it. Then add on some nice rocks.

I'm sure the level of jewelry she had was way more than we could afford.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm not taking about adding a post to a ring. Wax molds and 100% custom stuff.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So how would that change how much was stolen.
> 
> As for value. Some goes out of fashion and not worth what was paid. But some doesn't..... depending on what it's made of, what style and who made it. Then add on some nice rocks.
> 
> I'm sure the level of jewelry she had was way more than we could afford.


I highly doubt the amount it was insured for represents the price paid to purchase it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> I highly doubt the amount it was insured for represents the price paid to purchase it.


I remember jewelry appraisals. Good luck realizing value.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> I highly doubt the amount it was insured for represents the price paid to purchase it.


I'm sure the insurance would need an appraisal.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure the insurance would need an appraisal.


Indeed, a recent appraisal. If more than a year she isn't getting what she thinks the value is/was.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2022)

Too bad this burglary happened so soon after the college admittance deal; I betcha the cops are also spending equal time investigating the possibility of inside job


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed, a recent appraisal. If more than a year she isn't getting what she thinks the value is/was.


That would depend on a number of things.

Honestly she's hot and I'd poke her....but I don't care about her insurance policy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

A fine winter day’s end.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

bearing 250


bearing 170. Puddles from the new year’s day rain. 
The


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

Double dealing: Legal, illicit blur in California pot market


Inside are hundreds of head-high cannabis plants in precise rows, each rising from a pot nourished by coils of irrigation tubing. In the five years since California voters approved a broad legal marketplace for marijuana, thousands of greenhouses have sprouted across the state.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Big Bird’s final pass today.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2022)

Great pic of it coming in to land. 








World’s Largest Airplane Completes First Test Flight in Eight Months - FLYING Magazine


Stratolaunch’s Roc, the biggest airplane in the world by wingspan, completes its third test flight on Sunday—its first flight in more than eight months.




www.flyingmag.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Call me a pesenti but on my life I don't understand why anyone rich or not would have a $million in jewelry laying around or even possess


Shiny things! Possibly a symptom


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

Google Betty White.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2022)

I laughed so hard at this bird:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DiscoverEarth/comments/s4jafd


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

My second nose swab - negative. 
I’m not sure just with what I came down. Maybe my first bout with a pneumonia. I never stopped smelling or tasting things. So (elaborate shrug) and I’ll keep up the Trinity: masks, social distancing, fewer trips from home.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

A winter sunrise and moonset (with blank sign).





Moon with creosote bush.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2022)

CAn you Cali locals give me some feedback .... they extended an offer for a job in Turlock . Is that place a shit hole or has some potential?


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> CAn you Cali locals give me some feedback .... they extended an offer for a job in Turlock . Is that place a shit hole or has some potential?


The San Juaquin valley is mostly farm lands of orchards and field crops. I have not lived in that area so I can't really say how the town itself is. Many places have gang problems. Found this: https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ca/turlock/crime


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> The San Juaquin valley is mostly farm lands of orchards and field crops. I have not lived in that area so I can't really say how the town itself is. Many places have gang problems. Found this: https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ca/turlock/crime


Wow that looks scary. No wonder they are offering so much. The money is soo tempting and the Weather looks fantastic but....


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow that looks scary. No wonder they are offering so much. The money is soo tempting and the Weather looks fantastic but....


Realize also gas prices are at least $1.50 a gallon higher, and housing costs are high also. I would look into rent prices and availability. That article did say the safest areas.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Realize also gas prices are at least $1.50 a gallon higher, and housing costs are high also. I would look into rent prices and availability. That article did say the safest areas.


Rent prices are acceptable for the money offered and I would ride my bike to work .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2022)

There is a gang there , I think Nortenos , call themselves the Turloco’s. That’s crazy . Was reading some news articles about big gang busts in the town. Some very scary looking individuals.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There is a gang there , I think Nortenos , call themselves the Turloco’s. That’s crazy . Was reading some news articles about big gang busts in the town. Some very scary looking individuals.


They are pretty much all over the state. I'm sure they are into dealing meth as a money source. I haven't had to deal with them, and I don't know how much they mess with the locals. The Hmong's have their own clubs also. Most of the large home grow operations that get busted are owned/tended by Vietnamese immigrants.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> CAn you Cali locals give me some feedback .... they extended an offer for a job in Turlock . Is that place a shit hole or has some potential?


Yes.


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)

‘Terrorising us’: bluebottles wash up on Australian beaches in ‘gobsmacking numbers’


There’s still much to learn about these ‘strange alien creatures’, but climate change likely to create ideal breeding conditions, expert says




www.theguardian.com


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)

Hyenas are born through a pseudopenis.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2022)

It's 4:20pm.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It's 4:20pm.


Nope


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 22, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Nope
> View attachment 5071969


Yup



SH420


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 22, 2022)

Monkeys Escape After Truck Crashes on Pennsylvania Highway


Jamie Labar was working at the front desk at a Super 8 hotel in Montour County, Pennsylvania, on Friday when she heard that there had been a crash on the highway nearby. “I thought it was just another car accident because there’s always accidents there,” she said. But it was not just another...




news.yahoo.com





Jamie Labar was working at the front desk at a Super 8 hotel in Montour County, Pennsylvania, on Friday when she heard that there had been a crash on the highw...


Oh fuck ya, I wish it was apes but I'll take what I can get


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

Oh god damn it https://www.cbsnews.com/news/big-sur-colorado-fire-highway-1-closure-california-evacuations/


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh god damn it https://www.cbsnews.com/news/big-sur-colorado-fire-highway-1-closure-california-evacuations/
> 
> View attachment 5072218


1500 acres last I saw.


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It's 4:20pm.


Yes it is in Chicago


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup
> 
> View attachment 5071994
> 
> SH420


This theme seems to continue 



SH420


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 22, 2022)

4:20


----------



## JustRolling (Jan 22, 2022)

@shrxhky420 @Paul Drake I just so happen to be browsing this thread and reading @tyler.durden post when I looked at the clock .

shrxhky I like your clock  … it’s always 4:20 !


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh god damn it https://www.cbsnews.com/news/big-sur-colorado-fire-highway-1-closure-california-evacuations/
> 
> View attachment 5072218


That's a tragedy.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 22, 2022)

I could eat a peach for hours


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2022)

I don't need to...


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I could eat a peach for hours


Wanna see a magic trick?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't need to...


Gotta be great having a peach tree!!

I have 1 dwarf apple tree I planted, but the deer beat me to them every year. 

The deer have been coming in my covered patio most nights cleaning up the birdseed. It's cold out there and they must be starving to come right to the door. They know I am harmless too. 

They had a little deer orgy in the backyard a few nights ago. 1 buck and 2 doe. He was having a good time. The fawns will probably be born in the backyard too. The lawns are always the first real lush green grass in the spring so they graze often. They are doing that now too...clearing away snow and eating it, and my bushes.


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

What the audience sees in not what intrigues me.

What is the emotional experience when you see this is how your future begins.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

$84 and change for 6 32 gallon bags of aluminum cans. Inflation hasn't hit them yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> $84 and change for 6 32 gallon bags of aluminum cans. Inflation hasn't hit them yet.


I think you're safe from having money thrown at you!


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think you're safe from having money thrown at you!


 I know I'm old, but jeez... Change won't stay in a thong.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> $84 and change for 6 32 gallon bags of aluminum cans. Inflation hasn't hit them yet.


can crusher/stomped or nah? Didnt seem right last i brought a pickup bed full. Did you put some sand in your cans like ive heard bums do?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> can crusher/stomped or nah? Didnt seem right last i brought a pickup bed full. Did you put some sand in your cans like ive heard bums do?


You calling me a bum now? lol. I just kind of fold them when they're empty. Some places won't take crushed ones because of people putting stuff in them like you said.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> You calling me a bum now? lol. I just kind of fold them when they're empty. Some places won't take crushed ones because of people putting stuff in them like you said.


HEY! HEY! Im the bum around here. In a good way... You want a junk fridge?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> HEY! HEY! Im the bum around here. In a good way... You want a junk fridge?


I have a smoker already, thanks though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I know I'm old, but jeez... Change won't stay in a thong.


They did the change wrong hun, after it's trimmed back it all stays in the thong


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> You calling me a bum now? lol. I just kind of fold them when they're empty. Some places won't take crushed ones because of people putting stuff in them like you said.


You ever redeem them in a shipping container type thing that when you dump the cans in it spits out change? That was some good times when i’d use them in San Jose. On the inside, the cans would go on a conveyor belt in front of a fan. The shit that didn’t get blown off to be weighed got given back. Putting sand or other heavy things in the cans don’t work in them things  .


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> You ever redeem them in a shipping container type thing that when you dump the cans in it spits out change? That was some good times when i’d use them in San Jose. On the inside, the cans would go on a conveyor belt in front of a fan. The shit that didn’t get blown off to be weighed got given back. Putting sand or other heavy things in the cans don’t work in them things  .


Never saw those. Must be a city thing.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

‘Astonishingly’ huge kingsnake encountered by conservation crew


A Southern California conservation worker recently encountered what might be described as the king of kingsnakes.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> What about just slapping a new hard drive in there and a fresh windows install?


I tried that and the results were the same. 

I've got a new cheap ass computer now, so it's all good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I tried that and the results were the same.
> 
> I've got a new cheap ass computer now, so it's all good.


Good to have you back BW


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good to have you back BW


thanks. I had to order a computer because I couldn't find any anywhere, even when I went out of town.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> thanks. I had to order a computer because I couldn't find any anywhere, even when I went out of town.


I've noticed that too; Staples used to have tons of new computers of all sorts in store, now a fairly crappy limited choice. You have to order for a better selection


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 24, 2022)

I ran in to a wall with a full erection. Broke my nose.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 24, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I ran in to a wall with a full erection. Broke my nose.


@DarkWeb share a joke you frowny face fuck


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> @DarkWeb share a joke you frowny face fuck


I broke the wall


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I broke the wall


made me chuckle, kudos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I broke the wall


With your nose?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I broke the wall


I used to have this as my siggy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> With your nose?


My nose is fine


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> ‘Astonishingly’ huge kingsnake encountered by conservation crew
> 
> 
> A Southern California conservation worker recently encountered what might be described as the king of kingsnakes.
> ...


that a beauty......7ft 

i've held almost 6ft


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2022)

Pretty disappointed to find out that vegan leather isn't made from vegans.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

Thai sticks return?








Thailand gives green light to growing cannabis at home


Thailand's narcotics board on Tuesday said it would remove cannabis from its drugs list, paving the way for households to grow the plant. Thailand became the first Southeast Asian country to legalise marijuana https://reut.rs/32vKNRz in 2018 for medical use and research. Under the new rule...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Thai sticks return?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2022)

Giant Raptor Native to Asia Spotted in Maine


A Steller's sea eagle, which is native to Asia, has been documented for the first time ever in the Lower 48 of the United States.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Giant Raptor Native to Asia Spotted in Maine
> 
> 
> A Steller's sea eagle, which is native to Asia, has been documented for the first time ever in the Lower 48 of the United States.
> ...


Yeah I heard it's been around. 

@DCcan


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2022)

If Asian dinosaurs are showing up in America we are in trouble.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2022)

Also, how many vampires have needlessly died because of daylight savings time?


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Pretty disappointed to find out that vegan leather isn't made from vegans.


 I felt the same way when reading the ingredients for girl guide cookies.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I felt the same way when reading the ingredients for girl guide cookies.


Girl Guide Cookies? Is that what you sexy Canadians call Girl Scout Cookies? You're so silly! I just seen Aldi's has knockoff little female empowerment cookies. Do you have Aldi's in Canada?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Girl Guide Cookies? Is that what you sexy Canadians call Girl Scout Cookies? You're so silly! I just seen Aldi's has knockoff little female empowerment cookies. Do you have Aldi's in Canada?



lol scouts are the boys club. We don't have any of those chic grocery us grocery stores. We do have a whole foods now.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Giant Raptor Native to Asia Spotted in Maine
> 
> 
> A Steller's sea eagle, which is native to Asia, has been documented for the first time ever in the Lower 48 of the United States.
> ...





DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I heard it's been around.
> 
> @DCcan


It's been hanging, my wife wants to go photograph it. Seems to be staying put in the bay for the winter.
There's also a Golden eagle around in the same area, and some weird tropicbird from the Caribbean that spends the summer here.
This guy got some good shots, he's a pro.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> It's been hanging, my wife wants to go photograph it. Seems to be staying put in the bay for the winter.
> There's also a Golden eagle around in the same area, and some weird tropicbird from the Caribbean that spends the summer here.
> This guy got some good shots, he's a pro.


I remember you mentioning something it might have been the golden. That's been on the news also. Kinda sad....they seem to be looking for mates. A little off course


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I remember you mentioning something it might have been the golden. That's been on the news also. Kinda sad....they seem to be looking for mates. A little off course


We had a Black Hawk from Panama here a couple winters ago, he died in the first cold snap.
There's been a new colony of Sandhill cranes here for 20 yrs flourishing, and swans from Russia are starting to come to eastern seaboard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We had a Black Hawk from Panama here a couple winters ago, he died in the first cold snap.
> There's been a new colony of Sandhill cranes here for 20 yrs flourishing, and swans from Russia are starting to come to eastern seaboard.


Those cranes are supposed to be just like steak 

I want one or three


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those cranes are supposed to be just like steak
> 
> I want one


You shouldn't have told me that,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You shouldn't have told me that,


You're close enough to share lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

This is where I learned that it's tasty. Ribeye of the sky


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You're close enough to share lol


Stuffed or splayed?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol scouts are the boys club. We don't have any of those chic grocery us grocery stores. We do have a whole foods now.


Well Canada does have one thing that America doesn't have, and it's a deal breaker and the end all to which country is better…



Spoiler



you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Stuffed or splayed?


Let's get a few so we can try it different ways


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

Grouse is still my favorite, it's the Wagyu of fowl.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Grouse is still my favorite, it's the Wagyu of fowl.


Haven't had one. Those are the ones that wait till you almost step on them then jump and fly? Fuckers always make me almost crap my pants


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2022)

Note to Neo: still need to try grouse.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Pretty disappointed to find out that vegan leather isn't made from vegans.


It rubs the cocoa butter on its skin else it gets the kombucha again


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Haven't had one. Those are the ones that wait till you almost step on them then jump and fly? Fuckers always make me almost crap my pants


Bobwhite quail are good that way also. I actually pinned one to the ground by one wing when I stepped on some snow. It started hitting my foot with the other wing, freaked me out for a second. I moved so it could fly, still shot it though.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 26, 2022)

Super honker canadian geese, ribeye of the sky if you cook it right. Ruffed grouse better white meat than chicken, if you cook it right. Never had crane but can imagine


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> It rubs the cocoa butter on its skin else it gets the kombucha again



Listen to Greenskeepers - Lotion by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








Greenskeepers - Lotion


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Super honker canadian geese, ribeye of the sky if you cook it right. Ruffed grouse better white meat than chicken, if you cook it right. Never had crane but can imagine


Chukar quail taste similar to grouse, those are delicious but smaller, easy to raise in captivity.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm sitting here hungry now. I've been munching on those marinated mushrooms I put together yesterday. They are really good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Bobwhite quail are good that way also. I actually pinned one to the ground by one wing when I stepped on some snow. It started hitting my foot with the other wing, freaked me out for a second. I moved so it could fly, still shot it though.


As a barefoot pre-teen I busted a covey crossing a dirt road, stopped & threw my bike down & grabbed some rocks and by some freak of the universe I actually nailed one. It's flailing like a tornado in the dust so I grabbed it & damn thing was truly confused so I decided to let it go. The addled bastard flew straight into a pine tree at speed in a ~Poof~ of feathers.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a barefoot pre-teen I busted a covey crossing a dirt road, stopped & threw my bike down & grabbed some rocks and by some freak of the universe I actually nailed one. It's flailing like a tornado in the dust so I grabbed it & damn thing was truly confused so I decided to let it go. The addled bastard flew straight into a pine tree at speed in a ~Poof~ of feathers.


My aunt sent me out to dispatch a chicken for dinner, sort of the same story


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Chukar quail taste similar to grouse, those are delicious but smaller, easy to raise in captivity.


The wild chukar from Nevada is tough. They live in some rough conditions though. They'd be best in some kind of stew.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> The wild chukar from Nevada is tough. They live in some rough conditions though. They'd be best in some kind of stew.


I just had cage raised which would explain that, had a whole selection of game birds and eggs on a farm I lived at.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just had cage raised which would explain that, had a whole selection of game birds and eggs on a farm I lived at.


Oh that would be awesome.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just had cage raised which would explain that, had a whole selection of game birds and eggs on a farm I lived at.


I saw one in the desert in So Cal that was bigger than a Rhode Island Red rooster, it was huge. They were hanging around some buildings where no one could hunt.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2022)

This is terrible and disgusting, but I did bust out laughing, j/s


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> This is terrible and disgusting, but I did bust out laughing, j/s


It's totally wrong but funny as hell lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)

FBI and San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department accused of illegally seizing marijuana cash


An armored car company says the FBI and the San Bernardino County sheriff unlawfully seized cash from state-licensed marijuana businesses.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2022)

Stoned me does not remember if i reposted this or not.

So here is again or for the first time.

Check this out


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 28, 2022)

So anyway taco bell has these little Cinnabon shits like a donut hole full of semen. Not saying it's good but it exists


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

I guess the outcome of this could be a good thing. It remains to be seen.








Virginia Republicans push for changes in marijuana law


Newly empowered Republican lawmakers in Virginia who opposed legalizing simple possession of marijuana say they don’t want to scrap the law, but they do want to make significant changes. Republicans have filed at least eight bills that call for amendments to the 2021 law that legalized adult...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## mudballs (Jan 30, 2022)

day 2 of no vape....only a blunt once in a while...feel like kicking a puppy and punching babies...i can get thru this...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2022)

mudballs said:


> day 2 of no vape....only a blunt once in a while...feel like kicking a puppy and punching babies...i can get thru this...


Are you listening to Celine Dion? That shit makes me angry too... that's baby punching music to me... no? Just me?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jan 31, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5077641


What a beautiful sight. Seen one similar on the Sunshine Coast in BC this past summer. Truly magnificent birds.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 31, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5077641


And here I was as a child wondering how we as land dwellers hunted a cliff edge dwelling, solitary, flying animal, to seemingly brink of extinction. What are they doing there?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> And here I was as a child wondering how we as land dwellers hunted a cliff edge dwelling, solitary, flying animal, to seemingly brink of extinction. What are they doing there?


They congregate on the Alaskan coast in the winter & are no doubt awaiting the next low tide or commercial fishing ship to fill their bellies.
And tbh I've never heard of humans hunting Eagles on any scale other than poaching - we didn't have to, DDT (and a few other chems as well) did the heavy lifting for us.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2022)

Guilty, also makes my eyes tear up sometimes.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2022)

was just reading this
"
The fastest manmade object isn't a hypersonic jet or spacecraft, but a large manhole cover.... When the US started doing underground nuclear testing, nobody really knew what would happen. One test bomb was placed at the bottom of a 485-foot deep shaft on July 26, 1957, and someone thought it was a good idea to put a half-ton iron manhole cover on top to contain the explosion. The bomb turned the shaft into the world's largest Roman candle, and the manhole cover was nowhere to be found. Robert Brownlee, an astrophysicist who designed the test, wanted to repeat the experiment with high-speed cameras so he could figure out what happened to the cover. So another experiment was created, this time 500-feet deep, and a similar half-ton manhole cover was placed on top. On August 27, 1957, they detonated the bomb. The high-speed cameras barely caught a view of the cover as it left the top of the shaft and headed into oblivion. Brownlee used the frames to calculate the speed to be more than 125,000 miles per hour.... more than five times the escape velocity of the Earth, and the fastest man-made object in history.
Physicists have debated the whereabouts of the two manhole covers ever since. Recently, with the help of supercomputers and a lot more scientific knowledge, physicists are certain that they wouldn't have had time to burn up completely before exiting the atmosphere.
This means both of the remaining pieces would have passed Pluto's orbit sometime around 1961 and are way beyond the edge of the solar system by now ."


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 3, 2022)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2022)

@Paul Drake 








Sequilhos (Cornstarch Cookies)


Sequilhos, or Brazilian Cornstarch Cookies, are the easiest cookies you will ever make! Only 4 ingredients and no special equipment needed.




www.oliviascuisine.com





These are gluten free and sound good. I thought of you when I saw the recipe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2022)

The place I live now is on the main entrance street to the only hospital in town so we get plowed same day. I used to live on a side street that was lucky to be plowed by the third or fourth day. We got about 12 inches last night.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Got about 12 inches last night.
> 
> View attachment 5079967


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Lol -
That just never gets old.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Is it really what she said? Sounds more like what he said.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it really what she said? Sounds more like what he said.


Nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope
> View attachment 5080000


Enough of your nopes. That's three in two days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Enough of your nopes. That's three in two days.


Sure


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it really what she said? Sounds more like what he said.


2X6 = ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> 2X6 = ?


14?
Asking for John Holmes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> 2X6 = ?


uppercase X?... it varies.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> uppercase X?... it varies.


X = 0 to 9


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2022)

Couple Rescued After Being Trapped In Cabin By Heavy Snow For 2 Months | iHeart


The couple called for help as their supplies started to run out. | iHeart




www.iheart.com





I'm not from California but don't you have to be prepared for this shit?

_"stuck in the cabin since December 6 ... higher elevations of Sierra Nevada mountains in Northern California."_


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Couple Rescued After Being Trapped In Cabin By Heavy Snow For 2 Months | iHeart
> 
> 
> The couple called for help as their supplies started to run out. | iHeart
> ...


I'd be shooting dinner long before 2 months.


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

im in northern california in the mountains. im selling weed for 500 a pound


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> X = 0 to 9


 I thought I was alone with my math joke.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> im in northern california in the mountains. im selling weed for 500 a pound


I'm in Southern California and I give it away. Why do you think a group of growers would care?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought I was alone with my math joke.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Couple Rescued After Being Trapped In Cabin By Heavy Snow For 2 Months | iHeart
> 
> 
> The couple called for help as their supplies started to run out. | iHeart
> ...


F'n @Grandpapy that man will do anything for a helicopter ride!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Welcome to LA


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Couple Rescued After Being Trapped In Cabin By Heavy Snow For 2 Months | iHeart
> 
> 
> The couple called for help as their supplies started to run out. | iHeart
> ...


They obviously had a couple months of food stored. I would think they would have a chainsaw to clear fallen trees, but who knows.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> They obviously had a couple months of food stored. I would think they would have a chainsaw to clear fallen trees, but who knows.


You'd think, right? I mean at the very least, how much room can a 2-3 mth emergency supply of MRE's take up. Reminds me of people who get lost in the woods because their GPS won't/can't work. No map, no compass, no ability to use either one.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 4, 2022)

What's the difference between a circus and a whorehouse?














A circus is a cunning array of stunts


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in Southern California and I give it away. Why do you think a group of growers would care?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> im in northern california in the mountains. im selling weed for 500 a pound


You still sell weed? That's so 2010.


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

neosapien said:


> You still sell weed? That's so 2010.


you are right what should i sell now?


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> you are right what should i sell now?


On RIU?

Your Soul.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> you are right what should i sell now?


NFT's. Of nudes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Couple Rescued After Being Trapped In Cabin By Heavy Snow For 2 Months | iHeart
> 
> 
> The couple called for help as their supplies started to run out. | iHeart
> ...


The Donners stood up to the challenge


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2022)

nose painting..
Expert level.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5082193
> nose painting..
> Expert level.


Food in there?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2022)

And this guy cruising the parking lot with a sign around his neck
“Please don’t feed the bear”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> And this guy cruising the parking lot with a sign around his neck
> “Please don’t feed the bear”View attachment 5082217


I'd feed him.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5082193
> nose painting..
> Expert level.


Left front under the side mirror, is that the artist?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd feed him.


I think that's the problem.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 8, 2022)

Was watching the film "The Kingsman" and they mentioned this interesting Russian dance technique.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think that's the problem.


Probably why my dog is overweight.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Left front under the side mirror, is that the artist?


No, he was tied up in back. Puppy in the background.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> No, he was tied up in back. Puppy in the background.
> View attachment 5082433


I wonder if it would work if I put a cardboard sign around my neck that said "feed the bear"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5082193
> nose painting..
> Expert level.


Mine uses a much bigger brush.


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2022)

The supermarket chain Giant is missing 60,000 bees from its headquarters in Carlisle, Pa. 

*CARLISLE, Pa. —*
Police are investigating after thousands of bees were stolen from the corporate headquarters of Giant grocery stores.
The Giant Company is alerting Susquehanna Valley beekeepers to keep an eye on their hives and colonies after the theft of three hives from the company's headquarters in Carlisle, Cumberland County.














Nearly 60,000 bees stolen from US supermarket’s headquarters


Bees taken from Giant Company’s corporate field – which supports bees, birds and small animals – in Pennsylvania




www.theguardian.com




.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Adidas  








Adidas' bare breast campaign to promote its sports bras sparks heated debate online


Some social media users described the image as "distasteful" and "explicit." Others celebrated the brand's push for body positivity.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 13, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Is that you? If that wasnt, you burned out my 420am, used to ride like that. More prone to land a backflip on a dirt bike. I need to work out


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2022)

No not me, but I'm from the Cape so always representing when I see something cool to share


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Is that you? If that wasnt, you burned out my 420am, used to ride like that. More prone to land a backflip on a dirt bike. I need to work out






Found you another one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2022)

This myth about the Golden Gate Bridge has endured for decades


Is the Golden Gate Bridge painted from end to end each year?




www.sfgate.com








__





Painting the Bridge - Bridge Maintenance | Golden Gate







www.goldengate.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2022)

Bet this cost him a ton(ne). You know he was GAF.








Prince Andrew Settles Sexual Abuse Lawsuit With Virginia Giuffre


Financial terms of the settlement, which was announced in a federal court filing in Manhattan on Tuesday, were not revealed.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 15, 2022)

So how far away are we from the Kayne gunned down Pete Davidson headline? I see it happening similar to the end of Joker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> So how far away are we from the Kayne gunned down Pete Davidson headline? I see it happening similar to the end of Joker.


Yay? is fucking nuts


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 15, 2022)

Spoon performing on kimmel tonight. And mark wahlburg. Think i like the band better, hes not bad for interviews


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 16, 2022)

i think im going to start being more active on this forum and start making topics and posting more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

https://www.the-sun.com/news/4706604/alabama-man-arrested-fiancee-grave-littering/

this is just sad...they could have at least talked to the fiance, you'd think the girl's father would not have a huge problem with some flowers on his daughter's grave....
unless there is something about this guy that hasn't come out, dad is a dick...


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2022)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2022)

Opinion | This Is the Difference Between a Family Surviving and a Family Sinking


It doesn’t have to be this hard.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

ANC said:


>


LOL ^^^ 
Lord of the Flies sequel


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2022)

Ok, lol, that’s disgusting.


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 18, 2022)

the island boys are awesome


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2022)

You never think that bad shit will happen to you, only "the other guy"  pppppp

_"The family hiked 6.4 miles with the 1 year old baby and were found 1.6 miles away from their car. Investigators ruled the family died of extreme heatstroke after temperatures soared to 109 degrees Fahrenheit."_








An unsent text message and desperate phone calls detail California family's last moments before they died while hiking | CNN


Family selfies, nature photos, an unanswered text and several calls that were never connected detail the final hours of a California couple and their child before they died on a hiking trail near Yosemite last August.




www.cnn.com












Satellite Phone Rentals - Daily


<p>Affordable daily Iridium satellite phone rentals include voicemail service, a spare battery and all the accessories. Optional airtime bundles. 100% global coverage.</p>




www.roadpost.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2022)

​


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5088359 View attachment 5088360​


Star Trek actor George Takei lived that.


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2022)

Stealing is wrong. Preying on someone while in the pretence of praying is EVIL.






*Thieves pray with woman in Clarksville church while stealing from her purse | VIDEO*

CLARKSVILLE, TN (CLARKSVILLE NOW) – Four women walked into a church sanctuary and, while one distracted a 78-year-old woman by praying with her, another stole from the woman’s purse.














Thieves pray with woman in Clarksville church while stealing from her purse | VIDEO | ClarksvilleNow.com


Four women walked into a church sanctuary and, while one distracted a 78-year-old woman by praying with her, another stole from the woman's purse.




clarksvillenow.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2022)

So I'm watching the outdoor channel and a commercial just aired for MudHole.com. 

I thought it was pretty funny, then spent some serious time browsing... 

(got a rod that needs a new tip, so the timing is perfect)


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> So I'm watching the outdoor channel and a commercial just aired for MudHole.com.
> 
> I thought it was pretty funny, then spent some serious time browsing...
> 
> (got a rod that needs a new tip, so the timing is perfect)


Just the tip?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Just the tip?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2022)

not just the tip...








Finnish Skier Suffers 'Frozen Penis' During Cross-Country Event at Beijing Olympics


“When the body parts started to warm up after the finish, the pain was unbearable,” Remi Lindholm said after finishing 28th in event




www.rollingstone.com
























penis~


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> not just the tip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is befuddling he did not learn from the first time.









Despite the frozen appendage, Lindholm still managed to place in the middle of the field in the 60-skier event, falling roughly four minutes short of the medal winners but 16 minutes ahead of the back of the pack.





Reuters notes that, somehow, *this isn’t the first time Lindholm’s penis has froze mid-race*, as a similar incident happened during a cross-country skiing event in Finland in 2021.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2022)

Millions of Americans will be forced into an involuntary polar plunge this week | CNN


After a mild end to the weekend for many states, Old Man Winter will make a comeback as we start off the new workweek.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2022)

Scientists investigated if there really are benefits from moderate drinking – and they have bad news | Life


Moderate alcohol consumption was always thought to have some health benefits. But a comprehensive new study suggests this may be a myth based on bad science.




www.news24.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 21, 2022)

​
_"The origins of Presidents Day can be found more than two centuries ago and begins with the death of President George Washington in 1799. In the 19th century Washington was celebrated as the most important character in American history and his birthdate, 22 February, became a day of remembrance.

In 1832, for example, the centennial of his birthday was a major occasion and his legend was further venerated in 1848 with the start of the construction of the Washington Monument. However it was not until the late 1870s that there was a real push for Washington’s birthday to become a federal holiday. That idea was first proposed by Sen. Stephen Wallace Dorsey and in 1879 then-President Rutherford B. Hayes signed it into law.

For the initial few years the holiday was restricted to the District of Columbia but in 1885 it was expanded to become a national holiday. It was only the fifth holiday to enjoy such garlanded status, following Christmas Day, New Year’s Day, Independence Day and Thanksgiving.

Presidents’ Day was the first federal holiday to celebrate the life and achievements of a single American. To this day only George Washington and Martin Luther King Jr. enjoy that status.

Although the holiday is integrally connected to Washington the tradition has since been broadened to include the achievements of all presidents. Washington’s birthday was originally chosen for the holiday but a legislative change in 1968 meant that the exact date now varies each year.

The Uniform Monday Holidays Bill was passed by Congress in 1968 and it ensured that certain holidays would fall on a Monday. The logic behind this move was sound; Congress wanted to reward American workers with more long weekends, understanding that a Monday holiday was of greater value than a midweek break. While Congress debated the Uniform Monday Holidays Bill it was actually suggested that the Washington’s Birthday holiday be renamed as Presidents’ Day, to honor both Washington and President Abraham Lincoln. This suggestion was initially rejected but soon after the bill went into effect in 1971, President’s Day became the commonly accepted name."_


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2022)

Fallen Boulder at the Grand Canyon Reveals Prehistoric Reptile Footprints


313 million years ago, two reptilian creatures crept over this boulder's surface




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2022)

@420God


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> @420God
> 
> View attachment 5089506


I also make horribly inappropriate jokes at very bad times to help deal with the stress. But I love what I do.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 21, 2022)

Remi Lindholm: Cross-country skier suffers frozen penis at Beijing 2022 - CNN


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2022)

Kushash said:


> Remi Lindholm: Cross-country skier suffers frozen penis at Beijing 2022 - CNN


For the second time. LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2022)

Kushash said:


> Remi Lindholm: Cross-country skier suffers frozen penis at Beijing 2022 - CNN


You know when your zipper is open......poor guy


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2022)

Kmart is down to its last 4 stores in the US


At its peak in the 1990s, Kmart operated about 2,400 stores and employed 350,000 in the United States and Canada.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2022)

Reporting fluently in 6 languages while on the spot in front of live news cameras.



















Journalist Philip Crowther reports live from Ukraine in six different languages


‘Communicating is a superpower,’ one viewer wrote




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

for a long time i have complained about Hollywood's lack of originality, that if they didn't have comic books to rip off, they would go out of business, and wondered to what depths would they sink....and here we are...the Weird Al Yankovich biopic...starring Harry Potter...  
https://www.ign.com/articles/weird-al-yankovic-daniel-radcliffe-image


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

@DarkWeb come get your weather, it's drunk.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5090454
> @DarkWeb come get your weather, it's drunk.


LOL






I have rain at the moment


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> Reporting fluently in 6 languages while on the spot in front of live news cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that and was very impressed. Guy is an impressive polyglot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5090462


What's your weekend weather? I'm looking at maybe 17" 



Hopefully


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's your weekend weather? I'm looking at maybe 17"
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully


I'm from California, how will I know? This snow will probably end me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for a long time i have complained about Hollywood's lack of originality, that if they didn't have comic books to rip off, they would go out of business, and wondered to what depths would they sink....and here we are...the Weird Al Yankovich biopic...starring Harry Potter...
> https://www.ign.com/articles/weird-al-yankovic-daniel-radcliffe-image


And Now Elon Musk is dating a 27 year old actress that played Britney Spears in a Britney Spears movie about her life. He is such a slut. I have no respect for him anymore . Grimes was bad enough now this!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm from California, how will I know? This snow will probably end me


Just fart.....that's nothing..... hardly snow at all


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just fart.....that's nothing..... hardly snow at all


We don't have snowplows here!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We don't have snowplows here!


Is you get snow?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is you get snow?


I'm in the Mojave Desert and my housing tract was built on the premise of zero precipitation. If this continues @BobBitchen is going to have to ski in with some more of that beer before I die of snow with his doxie acting as a St. Bernard. The struggle is real.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in the Mojave Desert and my housing tract was built on the premise of zero precipitation. If this continues @BobBitchen is going to have to ski in with some more of that beer before I die of snow with his doxie acting as a St. Bernard. The struggle is real.


woW! That’s horrible. Hang in there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in the Mojave Desert and my housing tract was built on the premise of zero precipitation. If this continues @BobBitchen is going to have to ski in with some more of that beer before I die of snow with his doxie acting as a St. Bernard. The struggle is real.


You got this. I've seen pix of you in ski gear


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this. I've seen pix of you in ski gear


Yeah it doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it doesn't fit anymore.


Go in jeans. Anyone from Jersey would do it


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Go in jeans. Anyone from Jersey would do it


1. I'm not from Jersey, and
2. I've skied before, and
3. It doesn't work like that!

I'm sure by the time I next get out of bed it will all be just a bad dream. Thank you for humoring me.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2022)

Enhanced Interplay of Neuronal Coherence and Coupling in the Dying Human Brain


The neurophysiological footprint of brain activity after cardiac arrest and during near-death experience (NDE) is not well understood. Although a hypoactive state of brain activity has been assumed, experimental animal studies have shown increased activity after cardiac arrest, particularly in...




www.frontiersin.org





Amazing


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 23, 2022)

Jerry Lewis’s Costars Speak Out: “He Grabbed Me. He Began to Fondle Me. I Was Dumbstruck”


Women first interviewed by the directors behind ‘Allen v. Farrow’ say the comedy icon sexually harassed—and in at least one case, sexually assaulted—them with impunity. A special collaboration, including a mini doc, between ‘V.F.’ and the filmmakers.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Enhanced Interplay of Neuronal Coherence and Coupling in the Dying Human Brain
> 
> 
> The neurophysiological footprint of brain activity after cardiac arrest and during near-death experience (NDE) is not well understood. Although a hypoactive state of brain activity has been assumed, experimental animal studies have shown increased activity after cardiac arrest, particularly in...
> ...


what does all that mean? i spent 15 minutes reading and don't understand 95% of it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Jerry Lewis’s Costars Speak Out: “He Grabbed Me. He Began to Fondle Me. I Was Dumbstruck”
> 
> 
> Women first interviewed by the directors behind ‘Allen v. Farrow’ say the comedy icon sexually harassed—and in at least one case, sexually assaulted—them with impunity. A special collaboration, including a mini doc, between ‘V.F.’ and the filmmakers.
> ...


it seems like there are going to be absolutely no "wholesome" celebrities in the entire history of the American entertainment industry...
they were all drug addicts, alcoholics, rapists, pedophiles, racists...i'm surprised they had time to make any movies between being drunk/high and diddling their victim of choice....


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

Check engine light came back on in my car. I knew I should have gotten it smogged when they cleared themselves. Going to go get a new fuel pump/fuel sending unit today. Need to run a bunch of gas out of it before taking it to the shop to have them replace it. It's located under the back seat and I just don't think I can handle doing the repair myself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Check engine light came back on in my car. I knew I should have gotten it smogged when they cleared themselves. Going to go get a new fuel pump/fuel sending unit today. Need to run a bunch of gas out of it before taking it to the shop to have them replace it. It's located under the back seat and I just don't think I can handle doing the repair myself.


most new cars have them in the gas tank, deliberately placed so the owner can't get at it without it being a huge pain in the ass. can they be more obvious about trying to keep people from working on their own cars, instead of paying the ridiculous prices "licensed" garages charge?


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> most new cars have them in the gas tank


The tank is under the back seat, it has two pumps because the tank is a saddle tank. The passenger side pumps into the drivers side and the drivers side is the main pump with the fuel gauge attached to it. I think there is a second fuel level sensor on the passenger side, but the code points to the drivers side, I hope. Google don't fail me now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems like there are going to be absolutely no "wholesome" celebrities in the entire history of the American entertainment industry...
> they were all drug addicts, alcoholics, rapists, pedophiles, racists...i'm surprised they had time to make any movies between being drunk/high and diddling their victim of choice....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5090905


thanks...Fred was a good guy, no REAL scandals about him, just stupid urban legend bullshit...
too bad there aren't more people like him in the entertainment industry.
and in the world, in general


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thanks...Fred was a good guy, no REAL scandals about him, just stupid urban legend bullshit...
> too bad there aren't more people like him in the entertainment industry.
> and in the world, in general


I loved Mr. Rogers. What about Tom Hanks? I think you're right tho, not gonna find many from that era who weren't deviants in one way or another.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 23, 2022)

List: All of the Hollywood power players accused of sexual assault or harassment


Hollywood players accused of assault, harassment




www.wkyc.com












The Truly Good Guys Of Hollywood


They're the boys next door of Hollywood.




www.livingly.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> List: All of the Hollywood power players accused of sexual assault or harassment
> 
> 
> Hollywood players accused of assault, harassment
> ...


I didn't make the list


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't make the list


You would have had you visited me when you were in Hollywood


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> You would have had you visited me when you were in Hollywood


I could be a serial sexual harasser, you never know.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could be a serial sexual harasser, you never know.


You can't harass willing participants.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could be a serial sexual harasser, you never know.


Here eat this cookie......I don't remember anything after that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> You can't harass willing participants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Here eat this cookie......I don't remember anything after that


I never considered that angle! What's a kidney going for these days?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5090956


I'm kinda mesmerized by his titties.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm kinda mesmerized by his titties.


The correct terminology is Moobs. Man Boobs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> The correct terminology is Moobs. Man Boobs.


I would agree with you had you said mitties.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would agree with you had you said mitties.


Reminds me of a part of the "10 deadly words you can never say on television" from George Carlin. I'll get some of this wrong but He said "tits doesn't even belong on the list, it sounds like a nickname: hey tits meet toots, toots meet tits. It sounds like a type of snack, Try the new Nabisco Tits! Bet ya cant eat just one! That's true, I usually switch off myself."


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what does all that mean? i spent 15 minutes reading and don't understand 95% of it...


It means we are going to have to redefine some things about dying but one of the most important things it means is that as we die our neural activity is organized, rapid and demonstrates memory access; life flashing before our eyes. Death is a mass data review moment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It means we are going to have to redefine some things about dying but one of the most important things it means is that as we die our neural activity is organized, rapid and demonstrates memory access; life flashing before our eyes. Death is a mass data review moment.


that's kind of what i thought it was saying...too bad we can't access that data stream at will....i can't remember where i laid my phone down at least twice a day


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)

Supreme Court: Medical marijuana can't be taxed in New Mexico


The state Supreme Court upheld a lower court ruling finding medical cannabis purchases should not be subject to gross receipts tax.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Supreme Court: Medical marijuana can't be taxed in New Mexico
> 
> 
> The state Supreme Court upheld a lower court ruling finding medical cannabis purchases should not be subject to gross receipts tax.
> ...


if it's medical mj, it's medicine, and should be sold at the same tax rate as other medicine...what's the confusion?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 25, 2022)

Dust being stirred up with the fighting/heavy equipment being moved around the Chernobyl containment area


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Dust being stirred up with the fighting/heavy equipment being moved around the Chernobyl containment area
> View attachment 5092189


I think they need more troops there...


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)

The unique tail of the spider-tailed horned viper (Pseudocerastes urarachnoides). Yep, that rock is the head next to the "spider"

damn it wont load...
here is a link...









Spider-Tailed Horned Viper - Biofriendly Planet | For a Cooler Environment


Although it looks like an anxious spider pacing back and forth, you are looking at the unique tail of the spider-tailed horned viper (Pseudocerastes urarachnoides). The tail tip is waved around and used to lure insectivorous birds to within striking range. Talk about nightmare fuel!




biofriendlyplanet.com


----------



## lokie (Feb 26, 2022)

ANC said:


> The unique tail of the spider-tailed horned viper (Pseudocerastes urarachnoides). Yep, that rock is the head next to the "spider"
> 
> damn it wont load...
> here is a link...
> ...


Interesting how nature works. Thanks for the post.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5090905




SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You know when your zipper is open......poor guy


@Indacouch2.0 has changed his name & taken up skiing?


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And Now Elon Musk is dating a 27 year old actress that played Britney Spears in a Britney Spears movie about her life. *He is such a slut.* I have no respect for him anymore . Grimes was bad enough now this!


Never thought ide hear Elon being called a slut


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Indacouch2.0 has changed his name & taken up skiing?


That's our Inda


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2022)

At the risk of sounding insensitive, why is Andrea Mitchell still on TV?
Listening to her stutter and struggle for words is sad and annoying. 

She's 75 years old.

Let go Andrea; great job! 

Now give someone else a chance...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> At the risk of sounding insensitive, why is Andrea Mitchell still on TV?
> Listening to her stutter and struggle for words is sad and annoying.
> 
> She's 75 years old.
> ...


Maybe Alan is being audited?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 28, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Maybe Alan is being audited?


For signs of life?


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2022)

I learned something new today. 

"there is a section of Downtown Miami that is allowed to sell alcohol 24 hours a day"



*Miami Beach to limit alcohol sales during Spring Break 2022 to cut down on disorder*


Spring break historically brings large crowds to Miami Beach, last year the city enforced an 8 p.m. curfew to cut down on disorder and rising cases of COVID-19.(Getty Images)<p>{/p}

Spring Break 2022 for the University of Florida begins March 5, just in time for a new alcohol ban designed to curb heavy late night drinking in Miami Beach. City Commissioners voted this week to prohibit the sale and consumption of alcohol after 2 a.m. the ban is set to begin March 7 thru March 21. As of right now, Miami Beach bars close at 5am, and there is a section of Downtown Miami that is allowed to sell alcohol 24 hours a day. 

Commissioners voted for the 21 day ban, despite the pleas from nightclub operators and employees who argued, it would cost them money and create an unfair advantage for clubs, restaurants and hotels in other parts of the city.

Spring break historically brings large crowds to Miami Beach, last year the city enforced an 8 p.m. curfew to cut down on disorder and rising cases of COVID-19. Miami Beach Police reported a total of 636 arrests during Spring Break last year, 236 were felony arrests.










Miami Beach to limit some alcohol sales during spring break to cut down on disorder


Spring Break 2022 for the University of Florida begins March 5, just in time for a new alcohol ban designed to curb heavy late night drinking in Miami Beach. City Commissioners voted this week to prohibit the sale and consumption of alcohol after 2 a. m. the ban is set to begin March 7 thru...




mycbs4.com




.


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2022)

Really fucked up local story that just keeps getting worse as you read. 








Complaint: Green Bay woman dismembered man’s body, placed head in bucket


The court set the woman’s bond at $2 million cash Tuesday afternoon.




www.wbay.com


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2022)

420God said:


> Really fucked up local story that just keeps getting worse as you read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moral of the story : don't do meth or you may chop someone up or get chopped up. Although, that's chicks hot. I can see why someone would want to smoke meth and fuck her. The whole getting chopped up is deal breaker for me though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2022)

Latest ‘Wheel of Fortune’ disaster has fans ‘screaming at the TV’


“The dumbest two minutes in Wheel of Fortune history,” one fan rage tweeted on Tuesday.




nypost.com


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 2, 2022)

I think only women can get more annoyed at you if you offer them a solution for why they are upset in the first place… mysterious.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2022)

Can I give up Lent for Lent?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Can I give up Lent for Lent?


I can bum you some lent. Need twice back on the return


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2022)

Cake is just bread on steroids. And a cracker is just an anorexic cookie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Cake is just bread on steroids. And a cracker is just an anorexic cookie.


I could go for some cheddar anorexic cookies.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could go for some cheddar anorexic cookies.


Parmesan.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Parmesan.


I have never seen parmesan anorexic cookies, tell me more.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could go for some cheddar anorexic cookies.


Just got some cheddar anorexic cookies from the dispensary yesterday, yum yum yum... Love me some anorexic cookies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have never seen parmesan anorexic cookies, tell me more.


Ya know, neither have I - I'd even be all over an Asiago cookie - I actually like that cheese better.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ya know, neither have I - I'd even be all over an Asiago cookie - I actually like that cheese better.





Laughing Grass said:


> I have never seen parmesan anorexic cookies, tell me more.


This one swings both ways!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> This one swings both ways!
> 
> View attachment 5095719


I see a romantic evening in my near future, though Asiago may need to be added.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Parmesan.


Asiago


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have never seen parmesan anorexic cookies, tell me more.



Yeah they make Parmesan but go for the Asiago. Meh, fuck that, buy both


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I see a romantic evening in my near future, though Asiago may need to be added.


Try these








THE ESTATE CHEESE COLLECTION


Make it easy! Grab all five Wine Chips cheeses in our already classic, Wine Chips Estate Cheese Collection plus a single refill bag of each flavor. That's a total of 10 bags of our premium Estate Line Cheese flavors. Smoked Gouda: Smoked Gouda’s smoky, sweet saltiness are a perfect match for...




winechips.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5095827
> Yeah they make Parmesan but go for the Asiago. Meh, fuck that, buy both


Everything is getting so expensive!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

neosapien said:


> This one swings both ways!
> 
> View attachment 5095719


Did you ever try the Pizza Hut Cheez It things? They never came to Canada


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you ever try the Pizza Hut Cheez It things? They never came to Canada
> 
> View attachment 5096011


They kind of look like Calzones.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2022)

The Immortal Lawn Mower


Down here in the Deep South the mosquitoes, wisteria, Johnson grass and ragweed all seem to explode at about the same time. We therefore have an annual springtime ritual at my house. The perennial question is whether this might be the year the old lawn mower finally gives up the ghost.




americanhandgunner.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They kind of look like Calzones.


I think that's exactly what they are... with a cheesy shell.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think that's exactly what they are... with a cheesy shell.
> 
> View attachment 5096012


OMG I COULD EAT THAT!! (right now, actually)
Edited to add:
After immediate research turns out it's a standard crust stuffed with cheese, nope, can't eat that and it died during the pandemic. Apparently Covid was fatal to it too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I COULD EAT THAT!! (right now, actually)
> Edited to add:
> After immediate research turns out it's a standard crust stuffed with cheese, nope, can't eat that and it died during the pandemic. Apparently Covid was fatal to it too.


Dang, I could too though it looks to be like 75% fried carbs, but if it was here now they wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I COULD EAT THAT!! (right now, actually)
> Edited to add:
> After immediate research turns out it's a standard crust stuffed with cheese, nope, can't eat that and it died during the pandemic. Apparently Covid was fatal to it too.


Bummer, it probably didn't taste like cheez its then.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dang, I could too though it looks to be like 75% fried carbs, but if it was here now they wouldn't stand a chance.


I think we've all been there. We were at Vons yesterday (I was tossing the local stores hunting for my zero coke with coffee) and the hub bought two Danishes. I thought well that's smart one for today and one for tomorrow, nope, turns out two are a single serving for him!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ya know, neither have I - I'd even be all over an Asiago cookie - I actually like that cheese better.


Yall need to check out whisps. 100% Pure cheese masquerading as an anorexic cookie. Parm, Cheddar or Asiago.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> two are a single serving for him!


And?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> And?


Yes?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you ever try the Pizza Hut Cheez It things? They never came to Canada
> 
> View attachment 5096011


You unknowingly touch on a lot of aspects of my life quite often it seems dear grass. lol. I was a pizza hut delivery driver my senior year of high school. We did not have said cheez it pizzas. And I've never eaten pizza hut since. But! I did have a well known fling with one of the older waitresses and felt like such a badass. And! we did have a well known local scandal involving the regional manager, alcohol and underage girls!


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

neosapien said:


> You unknowingly touch on a lot of aspects of my life quite often it seems dear grass. lol. I was a pizza hut delivery driver my senior year of high school. We did not have said cheez it pizzas. And I've never eaten pizza hut since. But! I did have a well known fling with one of the older waitresses and felt like such a badass. And! we did have a well known local scandal involving the regional manager, alcohol and underage girls!


I had visions of the lonely wife whose robe fell off at the door when paying for the pizza, but an older waitress works.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think we've all been there. We were at Vons yesterday (I was tossing the local stores hunting for my zero coke with coffee) and the hub bought two Danishes. I thought well that's smart one for today and one for tomorrow, nope, turns out two are a single serving for him!


When Samuel L. does commercials.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When Samuel L. does commercials.
> 
> View attachment 5096022


His being retired has wreaked havoc on his diet. However I have a suspicion I was simply not read into what he actually ate during the day.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had visions of the lonely wife whose robe fell off at the door when paying for the pizza, but an older waitress works.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When Samuel L. does commercials.
> 
> View attachment 5096022


That's from Trader Joe's, it's pretty good; but yes it says family of three if they are hamsters.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2022)

High court reimposes Boston Marathon bomber's death sentence


WASHINGTON (AP) — The Supreme Court has reinstated the death sentence for Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev. The justices, by a 6-3 vote Friday, agreed with the Biden administration's arguments that a federal appeals court was wrong to throw out the sentence of death a jury imposed on...




apnews.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2022)

Freeride World Tour on Instagram: "Wildcard announcement @zian_ct has discovered a new rider and potential challenger for the #FWT22 World Title. "


Freeride World Tour shared a post on Instagram: "Wildcard announcement @zian_ct has discovered a new rider and potential challenger for the #FWT22 World Title. ". Follow their account to see 3503 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Freeride World Tour on Instagram: "Wildcard announcement @zian_ct has discovered a new rider and potential challenger for the #FWT22 World Title. "
> 
> 
> Freeride World Tour shared a post on Instagram: "Wildcard announcement @zian_ct has discovered a new rider and potential challenger for the #FWT22 World Title. ". Follow their account to see 3503 posts.
> ...


Show off


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

neosapien said:


> You unknowingly touch on a lot of aspects of my life quite often it seems dear grass. lol. I was a pizza hut delivery driver my senior year of high school. We did not have said cheez it pizzas. And I've never eaten pizza hut since. But! I did have a well known fling with one of the older waitresses and felt like such a badass. And! we did have a well known local scandal involving the regional manager, alcohol and underage girls!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2022)

Old shower caddy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Freeride World Tour on Instagram: "Wildcard announcement @zian_ct has discovered a new rider and potential challenger for the #FWT22 World Title. "
> 
> 
> Freeride World Tour shared a post on Instagram: "Wildcard announcement @zian_ct has discovered a new rider and potential challenger for the #FWT22 World Title. ". Follow their account to see 3503 posts.
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 4, 2022)

Does anybody here fold their toilet paper and do you wipe from the front to the back or the back to front?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Does anybody here fold their toilet paper and do you wipe from the front to the back or the back to front?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5096168


Settled in 1891


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Does anybody here fold their toilet paper and do you wipe from the front to the back or the back to front?


If man developed from monkeys, why do we still have monkeys?




DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5096168


B - only a Neanderthal (or a monkey) would choose otherwise.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Settled in 1891
> 
> View attachment 5096169


Turns out, that's bogus......





History Of Toilet Paper







www.toiletpaperhistory.net


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If man developed from monkeys, why do we still have monkeys?
> 
> 
> 
> B - only a Neanderthal (or a monkey) would choose otherwise.


24 hour banking? I haven't got time for that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If man developed from monkeys, why do we still have monkeys?
> 
> 
> 
> B - only a Neanderthal (or a monkey) would choose otherwise.


That'll get you ripped sheets. A is much better for a clean rip....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Turns out, that's bogus......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope  



US465588A - Toilet-paper roll - Google Patents


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> US465588A - Toilet-paper roll - Google Patents


You didn't read the article


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You didn't read the article


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Turns out, that's bogus......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not entirely. 











124-year-old patent solves the 'over versus under' toilet paper roll debate


Over has officially won.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That'll get you ripped sheets. A is much better for a clean rip....


IDK - it's easier to grab the sheet off the top & an even rip is hold the top & give it a jerk.

Ok, that didn't sound so cool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old information.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK - it's easier to grab the sheet off the top & an even rip is hold the top & give it a jerk.
> 
> Ok, that didn't sound so cool.


I'm more impressed with needing two hands....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Old information.......


search us patent US465588A


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> search us patent US465588A


Nope


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm more impressed with needing two hands....


You have more?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2022)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong but all of my messenger pigeons have died in the mail.


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2022)

*Police accidentally confuse penis rings for bomb*
After all, they both produce explosions.
By Heather Dockray on April 6, 2016








Who hasn't confused a cock ring with an explosive device?

Guests in a gambling hall in Halberstadt, Germany, called local police after hearing strange humming sounds from a nearby garbage can. The can, located conveniently in the men's bathroom, began to vibrate -- and police took no chances.

Authorities immediately evacuated 90 guests and employees from the gambling hall. Three explosive experts from the local Office of Criminal Investigation were then brought in to examine the contents of the mysterious garbage can. 

Alas, the bombs were something a little less sinister: penis rings. The only explosions these rings produce come out of a phallus, not a garbage can, and they're entirely for pleasure. 










Police accidentally confuse penis rings for bomb


After all, they both produce explosions.




mashable.com


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

Last night while perusing the depths of the net my queries returned some very unexpected results.

1 return brought me something I had never expected to see.
Not that it was outside the search parameter so much as the results.
Once seen it cannot be unseen.

I'm sad the gif was not downloaded nor was the page bookmarked.

Now I'll have to go stheithly back to find it again. 

Deciding what to wear is a daunting task.




























Fuck it. No Risk No REWARD.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 5, 2022)

Imagine the look on Rene's face when she found out the man who's endorsement she was touting had been arrested on child pornography charges. 

"Just six days ago, Portland City Council candidate Rene Gonzalez’s campaign, “Rene For Portland,” put out a social media notice, saying it was proud to announce that Doyle had endorsed Gonzalez for a Portland city commissioner seat. The notice has since been taken down."









Former Beaverton Mayor Dennis Doyle charged with possessing child pornography, officials say


Dennis “Denny” Doyle served three terms in the city’s top elected position from 2008 to 2020. Assistant Federal Public Defender Elizabeth Daily entered a not guilty plea to the single charge on Doyle’s behalf.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2022)

I can not confirm or deny this actors rendition of "Home Alone".


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

So I just went for my daily walk. A nice crisp 45°F. I really enjoy a cool brisk walk to get the body all loosened up. It's some of the sights I see along the way that really disgust me. I'll never understand the mentality of the people that do this. I was only a few blocks from home so I picked it up and put the cardboard in the recycle bin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> So I just went for my daily walk. A nice crisp 45°F. I really enjoy a cool brisk walk to get the body all loosened up. It's some of the sights I see along the way that really disgust me. I'll never understand the mentality of the people that do this. I was only a few blocks from home so I picked it up and put the cardboard in the recycle bin.


Many people are basically pigs that are bi-pedal.
I make it a point to try & pick up junk as well.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Many people are basically pigs that are bi-pedal.
> I make it a point to try & pick up junk as well.


I used to do quite a bit of fishing small streams in Oregon for trout and steelhead. I usually ended spending more time picking up trash than actually fishing. 

I've hiked in remote areas miles from any roads and still find trash that I pick up. It's just different trash. Along the side of the road it's pizza boxes. In places like the Mt Jefferson wilderness area miles from any road it's energy bar wrappers and energy drink cans.

You're right. There are many pigs out there and they come from all social backgrounds. I'll never understand it. 


Pretty bad stereotypical portrayal of a Native American but it was 1971. I remember this commercial from when I was a child. It had a lasting impact on me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I used to do quite a bit of fishing small streams in Oregon for trout and steelhead. I usually ended spending more time picking up trash than actually fishing.
> 
> I've hiked in remote areas miles from any roads and still find trash that I pick up. It's just different trash. Along the side of the road it's pizza boxes. In places like the Mt Jefferson wilderness area miles from any road it's energy bar wrappers and energy drink cans.
> 
> ...


One of the worst is discarded fishing line - I pick up as much as I can find.

I remember that commercial as well - it struck a chord that has never stopped resonating.


----------



## Thodoph (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of the worst is discarded fishing line - I pick up as much as I can find.
> 
> I remember that commercial as well - it struck a chord that has never stopped resonating.


Now if they show that commerical it might offend someone.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Drone rippers


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

Thodoph said:


> Now if they show that commerical it might offend someone.


A better one could be made today without that stereotypical reference to Native Americans. I think many people don't really think about it when they toss a small wrapper on the ground or cigarette butt. A gentle nudge would probably make many think and stop. But anyone tossing pizza boxes on the ground is beyond help.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2022)

Vermont is the only state I've seen that has an effective program on the East. Really noticeable as soon as you cross the border.

Pennsylvania is probably the worst I've seen, abysmal litter along highways.
PA Highway dept leaves major auto parts from accidents and blown tires, and just mows all the trash. Third world along I 84.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Vermont is the only state I've seen that has an effective program on the East. Really noticeable as soon as you cross the border.
> 
> Pennsylvania is probably the worst I've seen, abysmal litter along highways.
> PA Highway dept leaves major auto parts from accidents and blown tires, and just mows all the trash. Third world along I 84.


We give a shit


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2022)

Thodoph said:


> Now if they show that commerical it might offend someone.


Fuck them. Too many wear their hearts out on their sleeve.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/western-cape/cape-school-evacuated-after-girls-receive-calling-and-fall-ill-531cbd3a-50de-46b0-a479-650e29044da8


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2022)

Landrace Cannabis Strains Of Latin America - Brian D. Colwell


With a goal to educate cannabis and sustainability activists on the importance of preserving indigenous cannabis genetics, this series will focus first on cannabis landrace strains and then, finally, on the F1...




briandcolwell.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2022)

Time to boycott Shell gasoline, IMHO.








Shell is already backtracking on its boycott of Russian oil


Shell began buying Russian oil again just four days after it cut ties with the Russian oil industry.




qz.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Vermont is the only state I've seen that has an effective program on the East. Really noticeable as soon as you cross the border.
> *
> Pennsylvania is probably the worst I've seen, abysmal litter along highways*.
> PA Highway dept leaves major auto parts from accidents and blown tires, and just mows all the trash. Third world along I 84.


Likely Joey Merlino hasn't figured out how to make money from litter pickup.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 8, 2022)

International Women's Day | United Nations


The purpose of the day is to uphold women’s achievements, recognize challenges, and focus greater attention on women’s rights and gender equality to mobilize all people to do their part.




www.un.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5097860
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5098097


And all this time I thought it was spelled Anatomy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And all this time I thought it was spelled Anatomy.


Lol happy international women's day GWN.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol happy international women's day GWN.


And you as well pretty girl - have a wonderful one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And you as well pretty girl - have a wonderful one.


Thank you, I didn't know it was today until I heard it on the radio this morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you, I didn't know it was today until I heard it on the radio this morning.


I think you ladies deserve more than just a day, so enjoy your month!


----------



## Thodoph (Mar 8, 2022)

I treat my lady special everyday. She gave me 2big healthy boys and she Never gives me any shit


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

Kitchen cabinets are supposed to deliver the first of next month. Hope they aren't fooling.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2022)

FOUND!

 ​








At the Bottom of an Icy Sea, One of History’s Great Wrecks Is Found


Explorers and researchers, battling freezing temperatures, have located Endurance, Ernest Shackleton’s ship that sank in the Antarctic in 1915.




www.nytimes.com












Endurance: 'Finest wooden shipwreck I've ever seen'


Marine archaeologist Mensun Bound describes the wreck of Sir Ernest Shackleton's sunken polar ship.



www.bbc.co.uk






https://endurance22.org/










Newly Restored Photos of Shackleton's Fateful Antarctic Voyage Offer Unprecedented Details of Survival


In what may be one of history's most famous successful failures, explorer Sir Ernest Shackleton and 27 other men set out on the Imperial Trans-Antarctic Expedition in 1914 to make what they hoped would be the first land crossing of Antarctica. The crew had hardly reached the continent when their shi




www.thisiscolossal.com








__





Imperial Trans-Antarctic Expedition 1914-17 (Endurance) Gallery


Imperial Trans Antarctic Expedition 1914 17 Gallery from Scott Polar Research Institute ♥ Licensed Images, Artwork and Photos



www.spriprints.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5098738


So if the tear is at the top is it a comb-over


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So if the tear is at the top is it a comb-over


Pompadour


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

If you need to wind down, watchmaking makes for great viewing.

When he gets it to run it is really uplifting!

My dad was pretty good at it. I still have all the tools but have never given it a shot.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2022)

I have found a new fishing/phishing lure.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have found a new fishing/phishing lure.


That has Franzia written all over it, are you sure you aren't Abe? If so great stealth. Ok now I have to find it. That could make a great gift.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That has Franzia written all over it, are you sure you aren't Abe? If so great stealth. Ok now I have to find it. That could make a great gift.



Only pristine socks in my life.







Useless socks are not worthy and are addressed appropriately.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Only pristine socks in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your song and was surprised I expected to hear a cover of this


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I saw your song and was surprised I expected to hear a cover of this


Distinctly different renditions of a similar plight.

Different approaches to an unspecified end.

One dominating, One liberating.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2022)

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


NUKEMAP is a mapping mash-up that calculates the effects of the detonation of a nuclear bomb.




nuclearsecrecy.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2022)

The ICBM's I worked on were said to have 10 mega ton yield. I have a launch key and switch from one of the sites we deactivated.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2022)

Didn't have to trim this bud at all, but it looks a bit strange...


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Didn't have to trim this bud at all, but it looks a bit strange...
> 
> View attachment 5100644


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2022)

I just opened a package of scissors with a pair of scissors and now my entire life feels redundant.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I just opened a package of scissors with a pair of scissors and now my entire life feels redundant.


Living on the edge......


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

New LED T8 bulbs just showed up, guess I ought to put them in my closet fixture. They were out of 5K ones, so 6K it is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> New LED T8 bulbs just showed up, guess I ought to put them in my closet fixture. They were out of 5K ones, so 6K it is.


It feels like I can't get anything florescent related in my state anymore. I couldn't even find retro fit led bulbs locally. It seriously sucks considering I have 300'+ of tubes in my shop.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It feels like I can't get anything florescent related in my state anymore. I couldn't even find retro fit led bulbs locally. It seriously sucks considering I have 300'+ of tubes in my shop.


These are more efficient than retrofit, these are ballast bypass. Amazon didn't have any 35W three row ones anymore, so I went to Ebay for the same type.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/194836458155?var=494771788916


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> These are more efficient than retrofit, these are ballast bypass. Amazon didn't have any 35W three row ones anymore, so I went to Ebay for the same type.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/194836458155?var=494771788916


I bought new fixtures for the basement when a ballast went bad in the fall. But the shop is 8 foot bulbs. Last time I looked it was expensive.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I bought new fixtures for the basement when a ballast went bad in the fall. But the shop is 8 foot bulbs. Last time I looked it was expensive.


I haven't checked Amazon for 8' ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I haven't checked Amazon for 8' ones.


I haven't in a while too. I'd love to replace everything but it was expensive last I checked. It is expensive to turn them on too! lol you can see the meter spin much faster when they're on


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't in a while too. I'd love to replace everything but it was expensive last I checked. It is expensive to turn them on too! lol you can see the meter spin much faster when they're on


You have to weigh out the cost vs electricity cost over time. I don't even know what the 8' fluoro lights wattage is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> You have to weigh out the cost vs electricity cost over time. I don't even know what the 8' fluoro lights wattage is.


Totally hear that. Everything I do basically burns up lots of electricity.....it doesn't take much to blow that bill up.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Totally hear that. Everything I do basically burns up lots of electricity.....it doesn't take much to blow that bill up.


AC in the summer is what kills ours.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> AC in the summer is what kills ours.


Shop has ac too. But I only need that for like two weeks 


$100 a week in propane to keep it from freezing sucks though


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shop has ac too. But I only need that for like two weeks
> 
> 
> $100 a week in propane to keep it from freezing sucks though


We need AC 6 or 7 months a year depending on the year. Stuffed a window unit in the wall of my flower room.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

My new tiller is ready to be picked up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> My new tiller is ready to be picked up!


You got a new one? Sweet no more working on the old one


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You got a new one? Sweet no more working on the old one


I need to stuff the carb back on it and sell it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to stuff the carb back on it and sell it.


Cool what'd ya get?


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool what'd ya get?











Champion Power Equipment 19 in. 212cc 4-Stroke Gas Garden Counter Rotating Rear Tine Tiller with Self-Propelled Agricultural Tires 100380 - The Home Depot


The Champion Power Equipment 100380 19 in. Rear Tine Tiller is designed to be the workhorse behind your gardening passion. The 212cc engine powers a cast iron, gear-driven transmission housed in a heavy-duty



www.homedepot.com





I have clay soil so I need something with balls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Champion Power Equipment 19 in. 212cc 4-Stroke Gas Garden Counter Rotating Rear Tine Tiller with Self-Propelled Agricultural Tires 100380 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Champion Power Equipment 100380 19 in. Rear Tine Tiller is designed to be the workhorse behind your gardening passion. The 212cc engine powers a cast iron, gear-driven transmission housed in a heavy-duty
> ...


Yeah! That'll get it done!


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> My new tiller is ready to be picked up!


Once you get some practice





You may be ready for competition.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> Once you get some practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one even has reverse, that will be nice.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2022)

Coming soon to my backyard.


Joro spider and her mate, North Georgia

























Giant Joro spider that "parachutes" with webs to ride like a balloon on the wind meant to "cover the entire East Coast". - DailyNationToday


A sinister-looking spider that can "ride the wind" with its webs is said to be covering the entire East Coast, some scientists claim.




dailynationtoday.com



















Hold my Beer!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2022)

44 people in new employee orientation yesterday. wow! we had to go around the room introducing ourselves and tell a fun fact about yourself. when it was my turn, i told them, fun fact about myself …. i like to grow marijuana and smoke it. lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2022)

I caught 2 Hawks fucking. They are noisy when they are fucking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

neosapien said:


> They are noisy when they are fucking.


Quiet fucking isn't much fun.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quiet fucking isn't much fun.


"Hey girl, want to go back to my place and screech like red tail Hawks?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

neosapien said:


> "Hey girl, want to go back to my place and screech like red tail Hawks?"


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)

They do a really cool mating "dance" while flying. It is interesting to watch.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)

We went 66 days without measurable rain in what is typically the wettest months of the year. We got .79 inch of rain last night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> We went 66 days without measurable rain in what is typically the wettest months of the year. We got .79 inch of rain last night.


Not enough, but you don't want it all at once too I'm sure.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not enough, but you don't want it all at once too I'm sure.


The only thing partially saving us is a big storm we had in December. Another one of those would be helpful actually. There is plenty of room in the reservoirs.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

@ChingOwn 
Come get your penis dentata


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 15, 2022)

Am i the only one that doesnt apologize when admiring a nice ass. Its not my fault


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt apologize when admiring a nice ass. Its not my fault


I don't know, are you?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 15, 2022)

@rollitup who do i have to off to get rid of these bullshit ads.


----------



## Silver 6 (Mar 15, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt apologize when admiring a nice ass. Its not my fault


Not gonna spend half the day apologising, think of all the ass we'd miss dude


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt apologize when admiring a nice ass. Its not my fault


My Mrs used to point them out to me, she knew I appreciated them. Unfortunately she took after her father in that department.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> @rollitup who do i have to off to get rid of these bullshit ads.


Alas, no one. Just get U Block and Ad Block Plus browser extensions;free and easy


----------



## Silver 6 (Mar 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> My Mrs used to point them out to me, she knew I appreciated them. Unfortunately she took after her father in that department.


That's good of her tho, I have to do the old point out a flaw to my missus so we're both looking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Alas, no one. Just get U Block and Ad Block Plus browser extensions;free and easy


Then you'd miss smoke and poke.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Then you'd miss smoke and poke.


They are site controllable


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 15, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Alas, no one. Just get U Block and Ad Block Plus browser extensions;free and easy


hey im not free or easz


Laughing Grass said:


> Then you'd miss smoke and poke.


tickle tucks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> They are site controllable


you got smoke and poke whitelisted? 




.The Outdoorsman. said:


> tickle tucks?


I haven't seen that advertisement.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> you got smoke and poke whitelisted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's not a euphemism for TnT then I don't know what that is


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> If that's not a euphemism for TnT then I don't know what that is


It's a weed friendly dating site that was advertising on here. I refreshed a bunch of times but I'm not seeing it today. 






Smoke And Poke







www.smokeandpoke.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a weed friendly dating site that was advertising on here. I refreshed a bunch of times but I'm not seeing it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. No it's not whitelisted, never saw it before; no ads are whitelisted


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Gotcha. No it's not whitelisted, never saw it before; no ads are whitelisted


I've been lobbying (unsuccessfully) DW to sign up... for science.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been lobbying (unsuccessfully) DW to sign up... for science.


I clicked on your link; ya gotta join just to see what's in it. And then get spammed forever lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I clicked on your link; ya gotta join just to see what's in it. And then get spammed forever lol


I signed up for dinky ones for a laugh and they spammed the hell out of me. You had to pay before you could talk to anyone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

okay I'm bored and signed up. It's all men


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay I'm bored and signed up. It's all men
> 
> View attachment 5102790


Surprised you'd pick as high as 42


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Surprised you'd pick as high as 42


Older chicks have money!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

It's the same tho, you have to pay before you can do anything.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Older chicks have money!


So 42 is the balance point: looks and income?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> So 42 is the balance point: looks and income?


I kid. It autopopulated that. Ten years older and younger.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kid. It autopopulated that. Ten years older and younger.


Most dating sites do that, it's sort of a bummer because I can't check out the hot GILF's in my area.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay I'm bored and signed up. It's all men
> 
> View attachment 5102790


Sausage fest.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

My pic was removed


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My pic was removed
> 
> View attachment 5102809


What pic did you upload?
Certainly not a selfy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> What pic did you upload?
> Certainly not a selfy.


Lower left in the screenshot. My entire face wasn't it in. And they say it doesn't have to when you sign up.


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2022)

How many women join? Not near as many as men is my guess. 

Maybe they want more clarity for the other guests to be sure of what is being offered?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> How many women join? Not near as many as men is my guess.
> 
> Maybe they want more clarity for the other guests to be sure of what is being offered?


I'm probably the first lol. I deleted the account, you can't do anything without paying.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lower left in the screenshot. My entire face wasn't it in. And they say it doesn't have to when you sign up.


$11.95 a month and you can use that picture....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm probably the first lol. I deleted the account, you can't do anything without paying.


Send em your dick pick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Send em your dick pick


The little one you sent to me?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The little one you sent to me?


Yeah, that's the one


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The little one you sent to me?


LOL


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy St. Patty's day fuck sticks. Special thanks to @Pinworm that non Irish(above the belt), punk, tu-tu wearing gay boi, for making this song remind me of him. Also that I should go to the dentist.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Happy St. Patty's day fuck sticks. Special thanks to @Pinworm that non Irish(above the belt), punk, tu-tu wearing gay boi, for making this song remind me of him. Also that I should go to the dentist.


Raise an Everclear and Grape Soda to Pinny!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Raise an Everclear and Grape Soda to Pinny!


Oh nasty


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh nasty


You can speak with @scumrot derelict about that. I've never drank any.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Raise an Everclear and Grape Soda to Pinny!





DarkWeb said:


> Oh nasty


That don't sound too bad.

Better than Vodka and Rootbeer.

Probably not as good as Ginger Ale and Everclear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> That don't sound too bad.
> 
> Better than Vodka and rootbeer.
> 
> Probably not as good as Ginger Ale and Everclear.


You don't need to do you?


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't need to do you?


No. 


My choice of poison is Bourbon.









COMPLETE OLD CROW BOURBON CHESS SET WITH BOARD | #504759239


Old Crow Decanter Chess Set with Woven Board The Old Crow Decanter Chess Set includes all 32 decanters and a woven chessboard. All pieces are in great shape no cracks or chips and they are in their or




www.worthpoint.com









When the dust settles after a family gathering, I do dispose of the evidence appropriately.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> Vodka and Rootbeer.


Rum and root beer works better.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2022)

What's The Difference Between A Cheap Vibrator And An Expensive One?


Are all those pricey sex toys worth the money? Here's what experts have to say.




www.huffpost.com





@neosapien thoughts?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> My choice of poison is Bourbon.


Me Too! I guess back in the day, Old Crow was a super premium bourbon, not relegated to the bottom shelves of today.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Raise an Everclear and Grape Soda to Pinny!


I may be disremembering it but I thought it was Grape Kool-Aid and EC? That might have been what he mixed with the cough syrup though


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> What's The Difference Between A Cheap Vibrator And An Expensive One?
> 
> 
> Are all those pricey sex toys worth the money? Here's what experts have to say.
> ...


Fresh fruits and vegetables are inexpensive, and they make a nice side salad too.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> What's The Difference Between A Cheap Vibrator And An Expensive One?
> 
> 
> Are all those pricey sex toys worth the money? Here's what experts have to say.
> ...


No difference. They're all made at the same factory in China. Just like Northface coats. And Nirthface coats.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 19, 2022)

its been a while. Is @tyler.durden still around.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> its been a while. Is @tyler.durden still around.


Yep, he was on earlier I believe.
Edit: If you click a member's avi it should show you their online and log in status.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> its been a while. Is @tyler.durden still around.


Hey bro! Whatcha been up to?


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2022)

While looking into new accessories, these have been ruled out.






This one has some appeal.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey bro! Whatcha been up to?


Same old man! Got real busy with the hustle and bustle, but I Moved down south a couple months ago. Loving life. So much free time, sitting on the side of a mountain, drinking my coffee, hitting my vape. This is life!. 

How have you been?


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2022)

Welcome to spring.


The GFS map shows we might get a couple rain storms coming starting the 27th, we can cross our fingers and hope they hold together.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2022)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Same old man! Got real busy with the hustle and bustle, but I Moved down south a couple months ago. Loving life. So much free time, sitting on the side of a mountain, drinking my coffee, hitting my vape. This is life!.
> 
> How have you been?


Good to hear it, bro. Things have been crazy since 2020 - got covid a few times and fucked up my leg on my scooter. Had to have surgery and doing PT to heal it. Weed prices took a nose dive, went from selling $350 ounces to $180 ounces. But I started my own music biz which is going WAY better than I anticipated. Lots of gigs and making good money from that. My kid is grown and out of the house, he's doing well on his own and learning quickly. All in all, life is good. Challenging, but good. Good to see you around.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to hear it, bro. Things have been crazy since 2020 - got covid a few times and fucked up my leg on my scooter. Had to have surgery and doing PT to heal it. Weed prices took a nose dive, went from selling $350 ounces to $180 ounces. But I started my own music biz which is going WAY better than I anticipated. Lots of gigs and making good money from that. My kid is grown and out of the house, he's doing well on his own and learning quickly. All in all, life is good. Challenging, but good. Good to see you around.


Sorry to hear about all the suck but, Im glad you recovered and are doing well. Yea once New Jersey became legal, the price didnt really go down, but the quality and the availability skyrocketed. I lost 60% of my customers, since you could literally go to the casinos in Atlantic City and buy a $70 lighter that came with a "free" quarter and a pack of cones. 
Me and the old lady are "practicing" for our first. My neice turned 2, and little nephew Cletus the Fetus, is due in June. I wish the best for your son. Life is hard. Just needs to keep his head square., and his attitude positive. 
Too scared to grow outdoors till i see the woods traffic this summer, but I'm getting ready to grab my indoor stuff out of storage and start up down here. Quality is terrible. $240/oz is what I'm paying and it ranges from some decent herb, to grandpas trimmings from 10 years ago. haha .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2022)

Anyone know how to de-skank beeswax?


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Marijuana prices likely to keep falling in Niles, Buchanan and other Michigan towns


More supply than consumption means there could be downward price pressure for cannabis in Michigan for the foreseeable future.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Marijuana prices likely to keep falling in Niles, Buchanan and other Michigan towns
> 
> 
> More supply than consumption means there could be downward price pressure for cannabis in Michigan for the foreseeable future.
> ...


Compared to the headlines 20 years ago. Not bad.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2022)

I lost two pairs of reading glasses while raking the forest.
Staying on RIU is expensive.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2022)

Madeleine Albright, First Woman to Serve as Secretary of State, Dies at 84


She rose to power and fame as a brilliant analyst of world affairs before serving as an aggressive advocate of President Bill Clinton’s policies.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2022)

Union Disney Duck, they don't begin work until 10:00 AM


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

82 degrees out, wore flops, shorts and sleeveless T shirt. Possibly some rain Sun evening into Mon. Down to 70 on Mon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> 82 degrees out, wore flops, shorts and sleeveless T shirt. Possibly some rain Sun evening into Mon. Down to 70 on Mon.


How's the yota?


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the yota?


Still sitting in the garage, I haven't gotten around to selling it yet.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2022)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2022)

​


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2022)

Cryptocurrencies: Should You Invest in Them?


Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies have been growing in popularity, but if you're considering investing in them, there are some key things you should know first.




www.schwab.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2022)

Yup, it's spring. A number of high temp records have been broken the last few days, highs in the upper 80's. That is over for awhile.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2022)

I love these scenes, Odenkirk is amazing. Next (and last) season starts next month!







"You didn't recognize him, either, your honor..." Lol.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2022)

My neighbors and coworkers are always asking me to go to their church with them. And how it's cool and modern etc. But I just never will. And I really don't like to get in fights with them about it. I think from now on I'm just going to start telling them that the woman singers in their long gowns always give me a boner and it's too embarrassing to go.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

neosapien said:


> My neighbors and coworkers are always asking me to go to their church with them. And how it's cool and modern etc. But I just never will. And I really don't like to get in fights with them about it. I think from now on I'm just going to start telling them that the woman singers in their long gowns always give me a boner and it's too embarrassing to go.


Probably don't wear any underwear...........or do you think it's a red thong?






And for the ladies wondering about the priest.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2022)

i am thinking about taking a 2 year online degree in AI.
there seems to a lot of database coding. does anyone know how it is? like boring as fuck or kinda creative. challenging or annoying?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i am thinking about taking a 2 year online degree in AI.
> there seems to a lot of database coding. does anyone know how it is? like boring as fuck or kinda creative. challenging or annoying?


I know nothing of it. Other than I watched Bladerunner 2049 today. I liked it. But I think it's a safe bet that AI and computers in general are the future. And learning is good. And the singularity is inevitable.


----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2022)

Riding a dime store coin operated horse made each rider feel like a cowboy.



The passing of a friends mom took us into the backwoods of Va to attend the funeral.
Callaway Va.


Located in Franklin County, Moonshine capital of the world.

The local racetrack logo.


Those good ole boys will race with whatever will start.





The church was a block away from the local country store.






After taking this photo I started hearing banjos.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> Riding a dime store coin operated horse made each rider feel like a cowboy.
> View attachment 5108988
> 
> 
> ...


Tri zinger.....played on a bunch when I was a kid. This little dude knows how to ride a trike!





We had a lot of 3 wheelers growing up. All the dangerous ones lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tri zinger.....played on a bunch when I was a kid. This little dude knows how to ride a trike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rode motorcycles all my life, those scared the crap out of me. I think they were designed to roll.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> I rode motorcycles all my life, those scared the crap out of me. I think they were designed to roll.


It's very much like riding a snowmobile.....the way you weight the bike (or sled).....drift the rear.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's very much like riding a snowmobile.....the way you weight the bike (or sled).....drift the rear.


Never rode one of those, not many in So Cal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Never rode one of those, not many in So Cal.


Well if you want your arms ripped out......

Think about a 700cc 2 stroke......lol and shit loads of traction!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2022)

Back when I used to watch my grandson race motocross I always like watching the little guys battle it out. Mighty warriors...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 27, 2022)

Was fortunate enough to grow up in the woods and at the lakes, with all kinds of toys. Brother was pulling me behind the snowmobile in a sled and wiped me out. Neighbor kid was following on his three wheeler and hit me square in the sternum w/ front tire. Bit through half my tounge and had the wind knocked out of me for about a minute. Scary when you cant breath that long


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I know nothing of it. Other than I watched Bladerunner 2049 today. I liked it. But I think it's a safe bet that AI and computers in general are the future. And learning is good. And the singularity is inevitable.


its interesting. deep learning . i am looking at the curriculum . there is an a i bootcamp for $1400. gonna run it by my job for tuition reimbusement.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> like boring as fuck or kinda creative. challenging or annoying?


Yes, yes. Frustratingly and completely.
You Cant talk to a machine. What you say is not what you mean. It is very difficult to use language to communicate simple ideas. The more complex your objective, the more poetic license can be taken with what it means. They are the worst type of lawyers.
The singularity is inevitable. We are linking everything as IOT. We have already seen AI learn about math from the net. Then last week they used a computer that searched for medically useful chemicals to search for toxicity instead of eliminating it. It discovered 6000 new chemicals weapons in a few hrs. VX is one that it found several dozen variants with nontraced reagent starting points. Scared yet? And several dozen more that were deadlier and were easier to synthesize. So, you should totally get on with it. Maybe you will think up a novel use for it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2022)

Beating noise pollution with smart tech


A growing number of firms are offering solutions to cut the excessive noise that's harming our health



www.bbc.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i am thinking about taking a 2 year online degree in AI.
> there seems to a lot of database coding. does anyone know how it is? like boring as fuck or kinda creative. challenging or annoying?


I retired as a software engineer. It's boring and challenging and irritating and fun when you get it just right. LIke any other job really. It's where I went after healthcare. My son does a lot of AI for Google. It takes a lot of probability and statistics. Women are still paid about 2/3 or less of what men make. Best of luck on it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I retired as a software engineer. It's boring and challenging and irritating and fun when you get it just right. LIke any other job really. It's where I went after healthcare. My son does a lot of AI for Google. It takes a lot of probability and statistics. Women are still paid about 2/3 or less of what men make. Best of luck on it.


is it stressful?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> is it stressful?


Yes, toward the end I was working on Big O notation which were time and space complexity algorithms and you sweated getting those wrong because you could lose unretrievable data if you were off. I always erred on the side of caution and traded money for assurance.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2022)

​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well if you want your arms ripped out......
> 
> Think about a 700cc 2 stroke......lol and shit loads of traction!


Many moons ago I had a 72 Kaw 750 triple, two stroke - damn thing didn't have a throttle, more like an on/off switch.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)

Medical cannabis patient access comes first in New Mexico


Medical cannabis patient access comes first in New Mexico




www.yahoo.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Many moons ago I had a 72 Kaw 750 triple, two stroke - damn thing didn't have a throttle, more like an on/off switch.


Cool. That must have been fun. My buddy had a Honda nsr 250 two stroke. That was pretty nasty.

I have a '98 xc 700 Polaris. The fields aren't big enough lol the other side comes at you fast. Gotta try to keep the skies on the ground too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool. That must have been fun. My buddy had a Honda nsr 250 two stroke. That was pretty nasty.
> 
> I have a '98 xc 700 Polaris. The fields aren't big enough lol the other side comes at you fast. Gotta try to keep the skies on the ground too.


Yeah, I gave up anything with less than 4 wheels years ago. My 750 King quad with large mudders & diff lock will do things that will make you say "whoah - I'm not trying that again".


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, toward the end I was working on Big O notation which were time and space complexity algorithms and you sweated getting those wrong because you could lose unretrievable data if you were off. I always erred on the side of caution and traded money for assurance.


traded money. wow . that sounds hard core/ how old were you when you retired?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> traded money. wow . that sounds hard core/ how old were you when you retired?


56, traded money for assurance meant I committed to purchasing more than was absolutely necessary. So I took a popularity hit with the supervisors over that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2022)

I loves me some beeswax in the morning.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


It's a dirty job, but someone needs to do it...


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2022)

I need to quit looking at seeds. This one sounds nice to me, his prices are reasonable also. Not advertising, just wandering through the plethora of strains that interest me. https://new420guyseeds.com/product/seeds/hybrids/black-apple-hitchcock/?fbclid=IwAR0a6ObzEidk1_FWIQdVg2l1p8qISXz535VJibm3CC5ke8X4_AXVd2WiYW8


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm going to see Harry Mack live next week! Got a VIP table for me and 3 friends, it is gonna be epic. It will be the first show I've seen since the pandemic started. Gonna get DRUNK!

Freestyle God...


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to quit looking at seeds. This one sounds nice to me, his prices are reasonable also. Not advertising, just wandering through the plethora of strains that interest me. https://new420guyseeds.com/product/seeds/hybrids/black-apple-hitchcock/?fbclid=IwAR0a6ObzEidk1_FWIQdVg2l1p8qISXz535VJibm3CC5ke8X4_AXVd2WiYW8


Looks good.

"(50% indica/50% sativa) With an average THC level of 26%"

The rest of the sales pitch is word salad.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 31, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm going to see Harry Mack live next week! Got a VIP table for me and 3 friends, it is gonna be epic. It will be the first show I've seen since the pandemic started. Gonna get DRUNK!
> 
> Freestyle God...


That's awesome. By the time I realized he was coming to my city, tickets were already sold out. Not like I could have gone anyways. Too busy and dead tired come late April. He certainly helped me curb the depression on Fridays with the Omegele Bars.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2022)

Anyone see this? Pretty cool discovery. 










WCCO unearths incredibly rare footage of Prince as a young boy


While searching through footage of a 1970 teachers' strike, CBS station WCCO uncovered an incredible "gem": footage of the superstar Prince as a young boy in Minneapolis. WCCO's Jeff Wagner tells us about the incredible stroke of luck that led the station to find the rare footage.



www.cbsnews.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2022)

​


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

This is one pretty strain, Cherry Punch.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2022)

I have had to deal with stupidity today.

My own no longer amazes me, although it surprises me how some people make a living pretending to care/help on the phone.

The cretins I've spoke with today have not only wasted my time but exacerbated an already inflamed situation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have had to deal with stupidity today.
> 
> My own no longer amazes me, although it surprises me how some people make a living pretending to care/help on the phone.
> 
> The cretins I've spoke with today have not only wasted my time but exacerbated an already inflamed situation.


Customer service?


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Customer service?


The receptionist, a salesman and the service manager. [although the service manager was trying to salvage the deal]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm going to see Harry Mack live next week! Got a VIP table for me and 3 friends, it is gonna be epic. It will be the first show I've seen since the pandemic started. Gonna get DRUNK!
> 
> Freestyle God...



Harry Mack was in RARE form last night! Concert was even better than I anticipated. Geek that I am, I was the first one in line so I got an awesome table right in front for me and my 3 friends. They got to waltz in later and take advantage of my work of getting there super early and standing in line. But on the bright side, they didn't let me pay for anything, and I ran up quite a bill with the food and alcohol. We lucked out and got our table recognized twice - once for Harry using an awesome word I chose, and again for my buddy's awesome Slick Rick t-shirt. We all took a lot of dope pics and footage. You could tell Harry was taken aback a few times by our extra rowdy Chicago crowd, and the massive outpouring of love we sent him. So happy I got to see this legend live, I can die now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2022)

Kudos to Ketanji Brown Jackson for being confirmed as the first black woman to serve on the Supreme Court! The times, they are a'changin'...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> The receptionist, a salesman and the service manager. [although the service manager was trying to salvage the deal]


New car dealership?


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> New car dealership?


The service department to be exact.






No love or money lost, just time and anxiety .





Anxiety feeds my arc reactor so they each got a piece of my mind.










You win a fit for printing Kewpie doll.


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2022)

I met up with some cute chicks yesterday.





Our local farm supply has started stocking cannabis supplies.


Not a large display but it is a start.

No products I currently use but it may be able to supply a need in a pinch.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2022)

​
_"*Today is National Former Prisoner of War Recognition Day* and is different and separate from National POW/MIA Recognition Day. It was officially designated by Congress in 1988, Public Law 100-269 [Sen J Res 253 100th Congress]. as a Presidentially-proclaimed observance and commemorates the April 9, 1942 surrender of approximately 10,000 United States military personnel and 65,000 Filipino soldiers on the Bataan Peninsula in the Philippines by Major General Edward P. King to the invading Imperial Japanese Army headed by General Masaharu Homma. Bataan was the largest mass surrender in United States military history. The surrender was followed immediately by the infamous Bataan Death March. Although this remembrance day is for all who were POWs, it is most associated with those who were POWs of Imperial Japan during WWII. The Philippine nation marks "Araw ng Kagitingan" (Day of Valor) on April 9 of every year to highlight the valor and heroism of the Filipino and American soldiers who fought in the Philippines during World War II."_


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 9, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5115542​
> _"*Today is National Former Prisoner of War Recognition Day* and is different and separate from National POW/MIA Recognition Day. It was officially designated by Congress in 1988, Public Law 100-269 [Sen J Res 253 100th Congress]. as a Presidentially-proclaimed observance and commemorates the April 9, 1942 surrender of approximately 10,000 United States military personnel and 65,000 Filipino soldiers on the Bataan Peninsula in the Philippines by Major General Edward P. King to the invading Imperial Japanese Army headed by General Masaharu Homma. Bataan was the largest mass surrender in United States military history. The surrender was followed immediately by the infamous Bataan Death March. Although this remembrance day is for all who were POWs, it is most associated with those who were POWs of Imperial Japan during WWII. The Philippine nation marks "Araw ng Kagitingan" (Day of Valor) on April 9 of every year to highlight the valor and heroism of the Filipino and American soldiers who fought in the Philippines during World War II."_


I didn’t know this was even a day of recognition until reading your post.
@BarnBuster is the man. He helped me get back my grandfathers canteen. My Grandfather was one of those above who was death marched/ POW for most of the war. I only grabbed a few things when I evacuated thank god that was one of them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2022)

Chipmunks eat brains


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

I think mother nature is stoned to the gills, it was 92 yesterday.



Flops and shorts, jeans and flannel. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think mother nature is stoned to the gills, it was 92 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5115631
> 
> Flops and shorts, jeans and flannel. Rinse and repeat.


I called in a pick up order from a Thai place that is near to a McDee's so I used that as a reference only to find myself mindlessly standing in line in McD wondering why I was there (I hit the pen before I left the house). I figured it out groggily & managed to get things figured out before I got to the head of the line.
Damn Marijuanas.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Apr 11, 2022)

Exited as all hell ! My brother picked my Harley up today and took it to our guy to get my new shit put on. Where’s all the riders at? What do you ride? I’m 2013 street glide. 
My bike is the black one In the picture. I’m having 14’s put on ,my stretch bags put on and lids crossed. Im ditching straight dual side dump and am switching to a 2into1 side dump. Neon kit being added as Ive had it for years just didnt think it’d look good on my old bike. She will be getting a tune and dyno and 3 hole change. Cmon may 2nd and the sunshine


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Apr 11, 2022)

Anybody build cars here. Looking to start something new myself. I’m torn between building a rat rod or a older pickup. Two completely different styles. I’m thinking more frame off build. I can do all but paint and interior. Thinking classic look bagged but not slammed. All modern day motor suspension and drive train. Would this be cheaper off to just put a shell on a modern frame?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2022)

Rookieoftheyr said:


> Exited as all hell ! My brother picked my Harley up today and took it to our guy to get my new shit put on. Where’s all the riders at? What do you ride? I’m 2013 street glide.
> My bike is the black one In the picture. I’m having 14’s put on ,my stretch bags put on and lids crossed. Im ditching straight dual side dump and am switching to a 2into1 side dump. Neon kit being added as Ive had it for years just didnt think it’d look good on my old bike. She will be getting a tune and dyno and 3 hole change. Cmon may 2nd and the sunshine


If you're gonna chase that dragon, might I suggest:
https://www.fuelmotousa.com/i-20859515-jackpot-head-pipe-2-1-2-xxx-hi-output-stainless-steel-ceramic-coated.html#!model=TOURING FLH/FLT MODELS||make=HARLEY-DAVIDSON||year=2010 



2010 CVO Street Glide, tuned by Bob at RC in Hayward CA


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Apr 12, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> If you're gonna chase that dragon, might I suggest:
> https://www.fuelmotousa.com/i-20859515-jackpot-head-pipe-2-1-2-xxx-hi-output-stainless-steel-ceramic-coated.html#!model=TOURING FLH/FLT MODELS||make=HARLEY-DAVIDSON||year=2010
> 
> View attachment 5117418
> ...


im to a point where I think a whole 110 kit is I. Order to get anything more out of my 103. I’ll post dyno when I got it in hand. Ive heard of that pipe before. I went with a bagger brothers pipe. Already can rods and lifters done prior to me buying. One of the reasons I wanted on dyno and tuned to see where she sits. Figured since I’m there I might as well upgrade. Really hated the decel pop on them Vance and Hines and the robbed power. Them are good numbers. Have all you did was the pipe? Your running a 110 correct?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2022)

Rookieoftheyr said:


> im to a point where I think a whole 110 kit is I. Order to get anything more out of my 103. I’ll post dyno when I got it in hand. Ive heard of that pipe before. I went with a bagger brothers pipe. Already can rods and lifters done prior to me buying. One of the reasons I wanted on dyno and tuned to see where she sits. Figured since I’m there I might as well upgrade. Really hated the decel pop on them Vance and Hines and the robbed power. Them are good numbers. Have all you did was the pipe? Your running a 110 correct?


SE-Hi compression pistons,SE-263 Cams, 58mmTB, Injectors, Basically a stage 5 kit to protect the 7yr warranty. Yes 110.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

Started raining about 8 last night, just a steady light rain. .49 inch so far. Every little bit helps but this won't make much difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Started raining about 8 last night, just a steady light rain. .49 inch so far. Every little bit helps but this won't make much difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Annie had the most amazing waist.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Started raining about 8 last night, just a steady light rain. .49 inch so far. Every little bit helps but this won't make much difference in the grand scheme of things.


you can have some of our 5" rain. 2" snow this morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Annie had the most amazing waist.


And Voice!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2022)

Is there a smoking /vape devices forum somewhere in this web site?


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is there a smoking /vape devices forum somewhere in this web site?


Try glasshouse, I’ve been there a long time ago but don’t really remember what I was looking at.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is there a smoking /vape devices forum somewhere in this web site?


Wake n Bake. You got all the right people in there. 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Try glasshouse, I’ve been there a long time ago but don’t really remember what I was looking at.


Lots of YouTube videos…. I finally decided on the Crafty plus. Glad I waited because I saved over $100 with the 420 sale Storz and Bickel just started yesterday . I don’t dab and needed a good dry herb vaporizor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2022)

Been wanting to give The genius pipe a try


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

Just wow









Not Extinct After All: First ‘Widely Accepted Sighting’ of Ivory-Billed Woodpecker Since 1944 - EcoWatch


The ivory-billed woodpecker (Campephilus principalis) is the third largest woodpecker in the world and the largest north of Mexico. The elusive woodpecker had last been seen in the Big Woods of eastern Arkansas in 2004, but it was still determined to be extinct by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife...




www.ecowatch.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2022)

Cool! Photo op with a real steam engine. It will be rolling through town the 9th of July.









Postponed: ‘Big Boy’ West Coast Steam Tour - Railway Age


Union Pacific’s (UP) articulated 4-8-8-4 “Big Boy” No. 4014—one of the largest and perhaps most famous steam locomotives ever built—was to head on a month-long tour this summer, but the trip has been postponed.




www.railwayage.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

Big Boy came through my town last year. Really awesome. I have a nice video too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Big Boy came through my town last year. Really awesome. I have a nice video too.View attachment 5119388


Was that the one they restored?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2022)

I haven't been following this but, WTF?








South Carolina mall shooting suspect's bond set at $25,000, can go to work with ankle monitor


A South Carolina judge set a $25,000 bond for a suspect in a mall shooting on Saturday that left 14 people injured, according to the Columbia Police Department.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 17, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I haven't been following this but, WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit man!
I had to post a 25K bond to get bailed out of jail for a DUI and had some weed. In good ol’ Monterey county before they accepted that prop 215 had passed.

these fucking guys did what? Jesus


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit man!
> I had to post a 25K bond to get bailed out of jail for a DUI and had some weed. In good ol’ Monterey county before they accepted that prop 215 had passed.
> 
> these fucking guys did what? Jesus


In other news, $500,000 bond for a Texas woman that had an abortion. We need to burn the whole country down and start over.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10703279/Texas-woman-26-charged-murder-jailed-500K-bond-self-induced-abortion.html


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> In other news, $500,000 bond for a Texas woman that had an abortion. We need to burn Texas down and start over.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10703279/Texas-woman-26-charged-murder-jailed-500K-bond-self-induced-abortion.html


fify


----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I haven't been following this but, WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit happened about two miles from my son’s house. When we’re visiting we shop there and take the grandkids almost every time. They have a merry go round and a Dave & Busters, it’s actually a really nice mall in a really large up scale shopping area ( compared to the other malls in that area ) . But no matter where you go you have to be alert, my son said they have some gang activity so you always have to be watching your ass.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Was that the one they restored?


Yup, I think they restored 2 of them. Those ones are the same gauge as modern ones so they can still run them.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2022)

Do kids still eat a handful of acid and go to the local amusement park? I don't think they do and that makes me scared for the youth of today.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Do kids still eat a handful of acid and go to the local amusement park? I don't think they do and that makes me scared for the youth of today.


Putt putt golf is interesting on acid...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Putt putt golf is interesting on acid...


I spent the better part of my mid to late teens tripping my face off. My favorite was and will always be swimming.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I spent the better part of my mid to late teens tripping my face off. My favorite was and will always be swimming.


I only had "good" acid once, sugar cube. The paper type we got didn't compare.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Was that the one they restored?


The only one still rolling. 
"Most of the 25 Big Boys were scrapped, but seven remain on static display—two indoors and five outdoors, under the elements—and an eighth, Union Pacific 4014, was rebuilt to operating condition by Union Pacific's steam program."


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 20, 2022)

These states are poised to pass personal finance education legislation this year


Georgia will likely be the next state to pass a personal finance education mandate, according to a bill tracker from nonprofit group Next Gen Personal Finance.




www.cnbc.com












Bringing Personal Finance to the Classroom for Generation Z


Twenty-three states require high schoolers to take the subject, and more could join them in an effort to boost the next generation’s financial literacy.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2022)

Love this place, just getting too old to take the earthquakes, tsunami warnings & isolation of island living.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2022)

Juco pitcher tackles hitter on basepaths after HR


Junior college pitcher Owen Woodward tackled a hitter, Owen Woodward, who had just launched a home run during the sixth inning of a game between Weatherford College and North Central Texas College on Wednesday afternoon.




www.espn.com





And just like that tackle baseball was invented!


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2022)

This morrning Mike Tyson pounds a fellow passenger on a flight from San Fran to Fla.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517143563905081344


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> This morrning Mike Tyson pounds a fellow passenger on a flight from San Fran to Fla.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517143563905081344


Wat a assth hole..


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2022)

I got a good laugh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I got a good laugh.


I'd get high with Guillermo


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2022)

WOOHOO! thunderstorm rolling through, that lightning was close. Had some small hail earlier.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2022)

"She was washed down and “strongly encouraged to seek medical attention after being exposed to human waste, but she only wanted to leave,” the department said."









Washington woman rescued after falling headfirst in pit toilet trying to retrieve phone


She used dog leashes to try and get the phone and eventually used the leashes to tie herself off as she reached for it, but fell into the toilet headfirst.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2022)

Yeah I’m about 86% sure there were 3 when I started.


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2022)

500 Pounds of Weed Spill on Missouri Highway, Cops Say 'It's 4/20'


500 Pounds of weed spill onto a highway in Missouri, cops say 'It's 4/20' after all.




www.tmz.com


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2022)

Lol









UCLA supplies free menstrual products in restrooms regardless of gender - Daily Bruin


UCLA began providing free menstrual products at all campus restrooms April 4 ahead of a requirement by a new California law. In October, Gov. Gavin Newsom signed a bill requiring public schools and colleges to provide free menstrual products beginning in the 2022-2023 school year.




dailybruin.com





I would take any/all stocked in a machine and/or on a shelf.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife @BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5123236


That's cool, I like it....

Ok back to the honey do's....right after I eat


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2022)

Inspectors are looking into the use of marijuana at Charlotte's Legendary Lobster Pound, where owner Charlotte Gill (pictured) blows cannabis smoke into the boiling water to make the creature's death 'less traumatic

















Maine Restaurant Sedating Lobsters With Cannabis Under Investigation


The restaurant has temporarily stopped selling the "high-end lobster," but hopes to be able to offer it again.




hightimes.com













Maine Asks Restaurant To Stop Giving Lobsters Cannabis Before Boiling Them


The owner of the eatery says she's giving compassionate cannabis to the crustaceans so that they don't feel pain. But the state isn't sure the practice is in line with health regulations.




www.npr.org





@jacksmuff can you provide any input on this practice?


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2022)

So I just saw a video that says Americans don't keep kettles in their houses? 
Is this true?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> So I just saw a video that says Americans don't keep kettles in their houses?
> Is this true?


Yes everything on the internet is true


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> So I just saw a video that says Americans don't keep kettles in their houses?
> Is this true?


What is this "kettle" thing you speak of?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2022)

Kee-riste, it's about time. I need a solid 2 weeks of this just to get back to even this year


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Kee-riste, it's about time. I need a solid 2 weeks of this just to get back to even this year
> 
> View attachment 5125545


I hear you - my 401 dropped like 22K in the last couple of months.

Edit: Looks it's down 18K as of today.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2022)

Here's an absolute gem from the rabbit hole I'm currently going down.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> Here's an absolute gem from the rabbit hole I'm currently going down.


I miss your rabbit holes


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 29, 2022)

​








A Proclamation on the Month Of The Military Child, 2022 | The White House


Each April, the Month of the Military Child provides a chance for us to recognize and thank the children of our service members and veterans. I have




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 29, 2022)

A so-so movie but the event it portrayed "Orphan Trains" was real, from just before the American Civil War thru the end of the 1920's and involved some 200,000 children.













Orphan Train - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Orphan Trains


Between 1854 and 1929 the United States was engaged in an ambitious, and ultimately controversial, social experiment to rescue poor and homeless children, the Orphan Train Movement. The Orphan Trai…




socialwelfare.library.vcu.edu








__





Loading…






orphantraindepot.org


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Apr 29, 2022)

Am I just really high or did the news say russia is using trained military dolphins in the black sea? Time to bust out our hypersonic kamikaze seagulls


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Am I just really high or did the news say russia is using trained military dolphins in the black sea? Time to bust out our hypersonic kamikaze seagulls


The US trained them also at Pt Mugu in So Cal, I've seen where they were kept.


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Kee-riste, it's about time. I need a solid 2 weeks of this just to get back to even this year
> 
> View attachment 5125545





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear you - my 401 dropped like 22K in the last couple of months.
> 
> Edit: Looks it's down 18K as of today.


lol, well, that sure as F didn't happen, damn...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, well, that sure as F didn't happen, damn...
> View attachment 5126315


I'm hoping for the war economy surge.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5126158
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping for the war economy surge.


Looks like it's still in free fall. : (


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Did you try it?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like it's still in free fall. : (


My son is in buy mode. If I were his age I probably would be too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5126384
> 
> View attachment 5126376
> 
> ...


You scared me for a moment there!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My son is in buy mode. If I were his age I probably would be too.


I backed off my risk factor when I retired otherwise it would most certainly be worse.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping for the war economy surge.





curious2garden said:


> My son is in buy mode. If I were his age I probably would be too.


When I was still working, I preached and preached to the youngsters to max out their 401's and Roths. They, (much like I did at that age), said WTF does this old geezer know and I wish he'd STFU about it!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I backed off my risk factor when I retired otherwise it would most certainly be worse.


I didn't and kept all of it in equities, no bonds, but I can get by on other income, SS and such. Only problem now is I have to start taking Required Minimum Distributions which sucks if the market is at a low. This is the first year I have to do that so I have until April of next year for mkt to rebound.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

The only assets I have left to liquidate are in my garages. The money in the bank isn't working for me, but it's not decreasing in value. House and cars are paid off. I get SS, my disability from VA, and my military retirement. We're comfortable.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Am I just really high or did the news say russia is using trained military dolphins in the black sea? Time to bust out our hypersonic kamikaze seagulls











A Russian naval base is defended by dolphins. It's not as unusual as it sounds


Citing satellite imagery, a submarine analyst says Russia's navy is deploying dolphins to defend a crucial base off Crimea. Russia and the U.S. have run marine-mammal training programs for decades.




www.npr.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> When I was still working, I preached and preached to the youngsters to max out their 401's and Roths. They, (much like I did at that age), said WTF does this old geezer know and I wish he'd STFU about it!


The last 21 years of my working life I was putting 25% of my salary into the 401.
I talked to the kids as well & got the same response (much like I probably would have at their age).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2022)

Strange history


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2022)

Time to sing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The last 21 years of my working life I was putting 25% of my salary into the 401.
> I talked to the kids as well & got the same response (much like I probably would have at their age).


We used our 401's to buy our house back in '10.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Researchers Find New Benefit From Cannabis - TheStreet


Recent study suggests a previously unknown benefit from legalization of marijuana that hasn't been considered before.




www.thestreet.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We used our 401's to buy our house back in '10.


Owning your house is such a comforting thing - just one more (big) thing off the list.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Owning your house is such a comforting thing - just one more (big) thing off the list.


My house was paid off by 23, it has pretty much been the best thing I have.. everyting else depreciated in value... the house is almost 10 times worth now what it cost new.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Owning your house is such a comforting thing - just one more (big) thing off the list.


I wish it was totally paid off. But we paid what just the shop was appraised for and that was only 5 years old at the time. It also gave us the ability to say FU to the other people interested in the place because we could put that much more down. I got it for almost half of what it was listed for. And the difference now is a lot more then what the 401's would be worth. I don't know if it was the best decision but I always figured this could make a great ski rental if we didn't stick around. 

I saw this place before we moved and it was exactly what I wanted. Saw the price and thought yeah right.....we weren't even active on it........then somehow a year later we where in. I was approved for a loan much bigger but screw that I also didn't want to be a slave to the bill.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2022)

tsr0897 said:


> Penis is a good one


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Wonder if it tastes like chicken breast?


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wonder if it tastes like chicken breast?


think it will taste more like bone marrow... I'd much rather try eating this than cauliflower.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Yup, it's shockingly bitter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5127496
> 
> Yup, it's shockingly bitter


You're only supposed to lick 9 V batteries.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're only supposed to lick 9 V batteries.


Only the negative side is bitter lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only the negative side is bitter lol


@Laughing Grass with the soap gum and you licking batteries!  I'm sensing a trend.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> @Laughing Grass with the soap gum and you licking batteries!  I'm sensing a trend.


I'm kinda borderline millennial........but it's only because all my younger siblings are...........I think it's more of a understanding


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm kinda borderline millennial........but it's only because all my younger siblings are...........I think it's more of a understanding


You had me at borderline.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm kinda borderline millennial


Nope 

Old timer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope
> 
> Old timer


Mini Baby Boomer


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mini Baby Boomer


He missed being in the cool kids club by one year.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)

Cool, got a card from Ace hardware, I get $20 of stuff free!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He missed being in the cool kids club by one year.


TBH I don't even keep track of the numbers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> TBH I don't even keep track of the numbers.


@DarkWeb does.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cool, got a card from Ace hardware, I get $20 of stuff free!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5127592


Yup I have to buy $20 of stuff to get $20 off.


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> @Laughing Grass with the soap gum and you licking batteries!  I'm sensing a trend.


Tide pods for the win .


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> wrong thread but how you doing? Reference this to jibber jabber please


Doing pretty good, bro. Progress on the leg rehab is slow since I wrecked the right knee (which has always had problems) in the process of rehabbing the left one. I'm gonna get another surgery to fix the right one, but I'll until the slow season after the holidays. The kid is out on his own, working, and doing well. Gigs and music are going great, super busy. I'm glad because the weed biz really took a dive. Selling ounces for $180 and still have a back up of about 4 pounds. Hoping to get more customers in the summer. All in all, life is good. How are things going for you?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> fify


*Supreme Court has voted to overturn abortion rights, draft opinion shows *


https://www.politico.com/news/2022/05/02/supreme-court-abortion-draft-opinion-00029473


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> *Supreme Court has voted to overturn abortion rights, draft opinion shows *
> 
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/05/02/supreme-court-abortion-draft-opinion-00029473


That is not a final decision. I believe in a woman's choice to do what she wants with her body.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)

Nope not touching this


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> That is not a final decision. I believe in a woman's choice to do what she wants with her body.


It will be soon. Every expert on the pro choice side I'm listening to says it is inevitable at this point. What a huge step backward this will be, smh...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It will be soon. Every expert on the pro choice side I'm listening to says it is inevitable at this point. What a huge step backward this will be, smh...


It's such bullshit.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> That is not a final decision. I believe in a woman's choice to do what she wants with her body.


I hope not, but I have pretty much zero faith in this country left.


----------



## lokie (May 4, 2022)

*New Orleans steamboat the Natchez erupts in flames*

*The Natchez is the last authentic steam-driven riverboat on the Mississippi*









New Orleans steamboat the Natchez erupts in flames


The S.S. Natchez, the last authentic steam-driven riverboat on the Mississippi, erupted into flames Tuesday night, sustaining non-extensive damage, a spokesperson for the New Orleans company that manages the boat confirmed to Fox News Digital.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Spiveysrevenge (May 4, 2022)

Getting stoned and going running/biking/hiking is the shit. Whoever says stoners can't be in great shape is an idiot, shits badass. I think it helps numb the pain or heal muscles or something


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2022)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 4, 2022)

Immediately after that dood tried to tackle Dave Chappell during a live performance, Chris Rock came on stage and said "was that will smith?" Hehe hehe good news in dark times friends.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5128261
> 
> *New Orleans steamboat the Natchez erupts in flames*
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5128261
> 
> *New Orleans steamboat the Natchez erupts in flames*
> 
> ...



The Byrd family denies any involvement...


----------



## Spiveysrevenge (May 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> The Byrd family denies any involvement...


Little Timmy just HAD to not cross his hands. Instead he's tryna be a cool cat with the one hand in the pocket. "little Timmy we ALWAYS cross our hands in photos like we're at a funeral. you had ONE JOB timmy!!!!"


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)

Lightning struck the vent pipe and travelled down to the toilet, I would recommend holding it during a storm.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2022)

*Police Arrest Burglar After He Accidentally Shoots Himself While Fleeing Scene of Break-In*


Police arrested a burglar on Wednesday after he accidentally shot himself in the head while fleeing the scene of a break-in in North Seattle. 





__





Police Arrest Burglar After He Accidentally Shoots Himself While Fleeing Scene of Break-In - SPD Blotter


Police arrested a burglar on Wednesday after he accidentally shot himself in the head while fleeing the scene of a break-in in North Seattle. A resident in the 8200 block of Mary Avenue Northwest heard sounds coming from his home just before 7 AM this morning and found a burglar had broken into...




spdblotter.seattle.gov


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)

Delaware House passes bill to legalize possession of marijuana in historic vote


The Delaware state House passed a bill on Thursday that would remove all penalties for adults 21 and older possessing 1 ounce or less of weed.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (May 5, 2022)

Was trying to remember who I was talking to about a month ago about Harley’s. Anyways if your out there lurking here’s updated pics. Dyno got pushed back a week so it goes tomorrow to get in line.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2022)

Each year, National Nurses Week (May 6-12, which coincides with Florence Nightingale’s birthday on May 12) recognizes nurses for their highly specialized knowledge, critical thinking skills and compassion they bring to their role every day. The week-long celebration has expanded to the entire month of May and is an opportunity to celebrate and show gratitude for the tremendous care nurses provide to patients and families.​


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> *Police Arrest Burglar After He Accidentally Shoots Himself While Fleeing Scene of Break-In*
> 
> 
> Police arrested a burglar on Wednesday after he accidentally shot himself in the head while fleeing the scene of a break-in in North Seattle.
> ...


Ok who's not posting on RIU today?


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5129313
> 
> Each year, National Nurses Week (May 6-12, which coincides with Florence Nightingale’s birthday on May 12) recognizes nurses for their highly specialized knowledge, critical thinking skills and compassion they bring to their role every day. The week-long celebration has expanded to the entire month of May and is an opportunity to celebrate and show gratitude for the tremendous care nurses provide to patients and families.​


Bless them for what they've been through these past 2 years.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2022)

Yesterday while out test driving a car I saw this and thought I'd post it for you guys


I also saw this and was rapidly trying to justify it ROFLMAO


Although this one was easier to justify


^^^ Dog approved!


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (May 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yesterday while out test driving a car I saw this and thought I'd post it for you guys
> View attachment 5129384
> 
> I also saw this and was rapidly trying to justify it ROFLMAO
> ...


Im a fan of the blue one !


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (May 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yesterday while out test driving a car I saw this and thought I'd post it for you guys
> View attachment 5129384
> 
> I also saw this and was rapidly trying to justify it ROFLMAO
> ...


What did you test drive ? Did you pull the trigger? I’m getting my car detailed so I can try to trade it in. I want a new truck


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Rookieoftheyr said:


> What did you test drive ? Did you pull the trigger? I’m getting my car detailed so I can try to trade it in. I want a new truck


Yes, I did get a blue one. Here she is after coming off the car carrier.


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I did get a blue one. Here she is after coming off the car carrier.
> View attachment 5129818


Congrats. A new car always feels so good!! I e never had brand brand new like that. Bad ass ! The color is a good choice


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

Rookieoftheyr said:


> Congrats. A new car always feels so good!! I e never had brand brand new like that. Bad ass ! The color is a good choice


Thank you, I'm very pleased with her. I didn't go with that 8 series blue, very sexy, but too low to the ground for me and my dogs to enjoy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I did get a blue one. Here she is after coming off the car carrier.
> View attachment 5129818


Nice!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I did get a blue one. Here she is after coming off the car carrier.
> View attachment 5129818


Paint me green. Very nice!
I want 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Paint me green. Very nice!
> I want
> 
> SH420


Thank you, I've had and dearly loved my beaters my entire life (she looks even better next to my '89 Easter Egg painted Ford Probe), that's not practical any more. Now it's simply call the dealership, they tow her and hand me an equal or greater value loaner and I walk off until they fix her. Maintenance now only costs me a little time and they bet on how well they built her.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

I would like to downsize our truck to a 1500 2 wheel drive, but the Mrs is attached to her truck. I'm not going out in the woods hunting anymore and the mother in law's house in the mountains is sold so a 4X4 isn't needed.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would like to downsize our truck to a 1500 2 wheel drive, but the Mrs is attached to her truck. I'm not going out in the woods hunting anymore and the mother in law's house in the mountains is sold so a 4X4 isn't needed.


If shiny new truck smell doesn't do it for her I guess you're screwed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I did get a blue one. Here she is after coming off the car carrier.
> View attachment 5129818


Sweet ride, congratulations young lady.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (May 10, 2022)

Hrrrmmm...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I would like to downsize our truck to a 1500 2 wheel drive, but the Mrs is attached to her truck. I'm not going out in the woods hunting anymore and the mother in law's house in the mountains is sold so a 4X4 isn't needed.


What about for when you come out here next time?

nah lol. I just graveled my road. 20 - 10 wheeler loads @ 13+tons each  it’s much smoother now.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2022)

Return of Thai sticks?








Thailand providing free cannabis plants for home cultivation


Thailand’s public health minister, who has spearheaded the country’s drive to decriminalize cannabis, says the government will distribute 1 million of the plants free when most legal restrictions on production and possession of the drug are lifted next month. Public Health Minister Anutin...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2022)

FBI gives up attempt to confiscate more than $1 million in California pot-store cash


FBI abandons attempt to confiscate more than $1 million in pot-store cash seized from armored cars in Southern California




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Return of Thai sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if they provide the right poppy seeds too. I enjoyed the few times I chased the dragon.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2022)

Jeez, how did I miss this? They are the glue that holds the whole shit show together. Love you nurses, you know of whom we speak.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2022)

Well what would papa say to this?








*Madonna reveals fully nude NFTs — and a shocking 3D model of her vagina*

Madonna is no longer a virgin to the NFT market.



The 63-year-old singer teamed up with nonfungible token extraordinaire Beeple to create a series of X-rated graphics showing her fully nude and giving birth to butterflies, insects and trees. Called “Mother of Creation,” the NFT collection, which will be sold for charity, also includes a 3D model of Madonna’s vagina — which is on full display in cartoon form on the collection’s highly (don’t say we didn’t warn you) NSFW website.

“I wanted to investigate the concept of creation, not only the way a child enters the world through a woman’s vagina, but also the way an artist gives birth to creativity,” Madonna said in a statement, noting that “all works were conceived with a 3D scan.”


Madonna digital NFT collection.


Spoiler: Madonna NFT NSFW









MOTHER OF CREATION


MADONNA AND BEEPLE COLLABORATE TO GIVE BIRTH TO MOTHER OF CREATION, AN NFT TRIPTYCH.



motherofcreation.xyz


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> Well what would papa say to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The caterpillars were too fuckin' much. I'm no longer hungry.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The caterpillars were too fuckin' much. I'm no longer hungry.


Does this mean you will not be buying into this NFT "Art"?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 12, 2022)

Rookieoftheyr said:


> Was trying to remember who I was talking to about a month ago about Harley’s. Anyways if your out there lurking here’s updated pics. Dyno got pushed back a week so it goes tomorrow to get in line.


You need some coffin light in the back


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> Does this mean you will not be buying into this NFT "Art"?


I thought she listed an nft of @Jeffislovinlife daily still life and we were all going to share the proceeds from the sale. I thought...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> Does this mean you will not be buying into this NFT "Art"?


They're at $32K now 



shnkrmn said:


> I thought she listed an nft of @Jeffislovinlife daily still life and we were all going to share the proceeds from the sale. I thought...


Shhhh, that's my retirement fund.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2022)

​


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

Speaking of new truck smell








LAFD debuts first Rosenbauer electric fire engine in North America


The engine is expected to be assigned to Fire Station 82 in Hollywood




www.firerescue1.com


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

Bonsai anyone?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Bonsai anyone?
> View attachment 5134449


@neosapien


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Bonsai anyone?
> View attachment 5134449





curious2garden said:


> @neosapien


Once upon a time. Hopefully the world goes right side up again. And I can get back at it.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2022)

LOL, this is so BB!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2022)

How much do you know about orgasms?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> How much do you know about orgasms?


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)

With legal marijuana in RI, 'tens of thousands' of past convictions may disappear


Any prior civil violation, misdemeanor or felony conviction for possession of marijuana that would be decriminalized would be automatically expunged.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2022)

Storm rolling through right now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2022)

420God said:


> Storm rolling through right now.
> View attachment 5135565


Where is that? How is school going?


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where is that? How is school going?


Northern Wisconsin. And I'm done with school. Passed with a 94%. I just need to test for National Registry.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2022)

I might have pimped this site before but I got a $75 check the other day so it works. Look at open settlements, many DO NOT require documentation or receipts. 





Open Class Action Settlements Archives


Class action lawsuit settlements & rebates you can claim — many with no proof of purchase required! Check Top Class Actions daily for cash you can claim.




topclassactions.com


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2022)

I listen to "Rovers Morning Glory" a syndicated morning talk show out of WMMS in Cleveland. They had a young, smart 18 year old intern kid on that admitted he had to be sent to "Poop School" when he was in preschool for constantly crapping in his pants. (Not having kids, I'm assuming this potty training is supposed to be taken care of before kid goes to school, right?). PT Boot Camp, who knew? This is where his parents sent him. As an aside, what kid admits this on air? lol





Potty Training Boot Camp - Preschool & Childcare Serving Long Island, NY


Precious Lambs Potty Training Boot Camp WHY JOIN OUR BOOT CAMP? Is your toddler potty shy and having no interest in the whole bathroom situation? Are you as a parent feeling overwhelmed with the thought of potty training and don’t even know where to start?! Are you feeling pressured from...




preciouslambschildcare.com


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2022)

*Man arrested after Johnny Cash water tower springs inappropriate leak*
By Fraser Lewry ( Classic Rock ) published about 10 hours ago
A water tower mural of Johnny Cash in his hometown of Kingsland, Arkansas, started urinating on those below after being shot by a vandal




















Man arrested after Johnny Cash water tower springs inappropriate leak


A water tower mural of Johnny Cash in his hometown of Kingsland, Arkansas, started urinating on those below after being shot by a vandal




www.loudersound.com


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## lokie (May 20, 2022)

*‘Narco’ pigeon nabbed smuggling weed into a prison*








https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/watch-narco-pigeon-nabbed-smuggling-weed-into-a-prison-2edff6c1-19ac-409e-8007-6cd504b8c9e3


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)

rat snake with mouse on his head


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2022)

An old Pilot sat down in Starbucks and ordered a cup of coffee.
As he sat sipping his coffee, a young woman sat down next to him.
She turned to the pilot and asked, ‘Are you a real pilot?’
He replied, ‘Well, I’ve spent my whole life flying biplanes, Cubs, Aeronca’s, Neiuports, flew in WWII in a B-29, and later in the Korean conflict, taught 50 people to fly and gave rides to hundreds, so I guess I am a pilot – what about you?’
She said, ‘I’m a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about naked women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about naked women. When I shower, I think about naked women When I watch TV, I think about naked women. It seems everything makes me think of naked women.’
The two sat sipping in silence.
A little while later, a young man sat down on the other side of the old pilot and asked, ‘Are you a real pilot?’
He replied, ‘I always thought I was, but I just found out I’m a lesbian.’


----------



## BarnBuster (May 21, 2022)

wow, been a while since I've seen that price around here


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2022)




----------



## lokie (May 21, 2022)

One of the new parakeet chicks. This one is the largest of 3 and the first to hatch.




I put together a multipurpose water fountain/bird bath.

The honey bees have found it already.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5136823


My father had a salmon and white 57 when I was a boy. Love those days, when ya popped the hood all you could see is an engine and the road ! I always like the 56.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> One of the new parakeet chicks. This one is the largest of 3 and the first to hatch.
> 
> View attachment 5136480
> 
> ...


That little bird is so precious and the fountain so cool ! I can tell from your posts that you are a big animal , nature lover , very connected . You are a genuine " Earthling " !
The world could use a good dose of what you have !


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 23, 2022)

Editorial: Sure, reduce pot taxes. But California needs bigger fixes to its broken marijuana market


Tax cuts alone won't solve the state's marijuana market mess.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 23, 2022)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Amet purus gravida quis blandit. Orci nulla pellentesque dignissim enim sit amet venenatis urna. Nisl purus in mollis nunc sed id semper. Eu nisl nunc mi ipsum faucibus vitae. Duis at consectetur lorem donec massa sapien. Aliquet risus feugiat in ante metus dictum at. Vestibulum morbi blandit cursus risus at ultrices mi. Tellus mauris a diam maecenas sed enim. Felis imperdiet proin fermentum leo. Est lorem ipsum dolor sit amet consectetur adipiscing. Leo urna molestie at elementum eu facilisis. Nisl suscipit adipiscing bibendum est ultricies integer. Mattis nunc sed blandit libero volutpat sed cras. A diam maecenas sed enim ut sem. Mauris sit amet massa vitae tortor. Aliquam eleifend mi in nulla posuere sollicitudin aliquam ultrices sagittis. Morbi enim nunc faucibus a pellentesque sit. Bibendum neque egestas congue quisque egestas diam in arcu cursus. Vestibulum mattis ullamcorper velit sed ullamcorper morbi tincidunt.


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Amet purus gravida quis blandit. Orci nulla pellentesque dignissim enim sit amet venenatis urna. Nisl purus in mollis nunc sed id semper. Eu nisl nunc mi ipsum faucibus vitae. Duis at consectetur lorem donec massa sapien. Aliquet risus feugiat in ante metus dictum at. Vestibulum morbi blandit cursus risus at ultrices mi. Tellus mauris a diam maecenas sed enim. Felis imperdiet proin fermentum leo. Est lorem ipsum dolor sit amet consectetur adipiscing. Leo urna molestie at elementum eu facilisis. Nisl suscipit adipiscing bibendum est ultricies integer. Mattis nunc sed blandit libero volutpat sed cras. A diam maecenas sed enim ut sem. Mauris sit amet massa vitae tortor. Aliquam eleifend mi in nulla posuere sollicitudin aliquam ultrices sagittis. Morbi enim nunc faucibus a pellentesque sit. Bibendum neque egestas congue quisque egestas diam in arcu cursus. Vestibulum mattis ullamcorper velit sed ullamcorper morbi tincidunt.





Quid Fuck est iste


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2022)

It's all Greek to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2022)

I have no idea what you are talking about it is that I have to do that to the house and we can do it tomorrow and ski in the morning and thumbs'd up to you and you guys are going to be in the house for a while back to the house and we can go to your mom's house and go and see and I will be there in about an hour or so and then I'll be there was a good time to go to the hospital for a few days and I will be there in about was a little bit but I guess I will have to wait for the rest of the day but I guess I will have to put it in the mail and let you know if I get the paperwork done but I will let you know. Okay


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about it is that I have to do that to the house and we can do it tomorrow and ski in the morning and thumbs'd up to you and you guys are going to be in the house for a while back to the house and we can go to your mom's house and go and see and I will be there in about an hour or so and then I'll be there was a good time to go to the hospital for a few days and I will be there in about was a little bit but I guess I will have to wait for the rest of the day but I guess I will have to put it in the mail and let you know if I get the paperwork done but I will let you know. Okay


We will "let you know".


----------



## xtsho (May 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5137961
> 
> Quid Fuck est iste


Jibber Jabber


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Amet purus gravida quis blandit. Orci nulla pellentesque dignissim enim sit amet venenatis urna. Nisl purus in mollis nunc sed id semper. Eu nisl nunc mi ipsum faucibus vitae. Duis at consectetur lorem donec massa sapien. Aliquet risus feugiat in ante metus dictum at. Vestibulum morbi blandit cursus risus at ultrices mi. Tellus mauris a diam maecenas sed enim. Felis imperdiet proin fermentum leo. Est lorem ipsum dolor sit amet consectetur adipiscing. Leo urna molestie at elementum eu facilisis. Nisl suscipit adipiscing bibendum est ultricies integer. Mattis nunc sed blandit libero volutpat sed cras. A diam maecenas sed enim ut sem. Mauris sit amet massa vitae tortor. Aliquam eleifend mi in nulla posuere sollicitudin aliquam ultrices sagittis. Morbi enim nunc faucibus a pellentesque sit. Bibendum neque egestas congue quisque egestas diam in arcu cursus. Vestibulum mattis ullamcorper velit sed ullamcorper morbi tincidunt.


Quod erat demonstrandum!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2022)

"Free" Jif








Limited Jif® Product Voluntary Recall Information | Jif®


Important information on voluntary recall of select Jif products. Learn which products were impacted and what actions you should take.




jms-s3-mkt-consumer-p-pmc6.s3.us-east-2.amazonaws.com


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)

YAY! First 100 degree day of the year.


----------



## Carnitastaco (May 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Quod erat demonstrandum!


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2022)




----------



## blu3bird (May 26, 2022)

Brand new pair of socks straight out of the package are the most comfortable thing ever, change my mind


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2022)

blu3bird said:


> Brand new pair of socks straight out of the package are the most comfortable thing ever, change my mind
> View attachment 5139401


Few things in life can match the exquisite feeling of New Socks.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 26, 2022)

How to Murder Your Husband writer found guilty of murdering husband


Portland jury finds Nancy Crampton Brophy guilty of killing chef Daniel Brophy in June 2018




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)

blu3bird said:


> Brand new pair of socks straight out of the package are the most comfortable thing ever, change my mind
> View attachment 5139401


----------



## Bareback (May 26, 2022)

blu3bird said:


> Brand new pair of socks straight out of the package are the most comfortable thing ever, change my mind
> View attachment 5139401


I’ll take a pair of D cups over new socks any day…..sorry I don’t have a pic for you but you need to trust me on this one.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2022)

How many sardines?


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 27, 2022)

I once saw a BMW that hit a horse head-on straight in the middle of the bumper. The horse split the car down the middle under its wheight


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> I once saw a BMW that hit a horse head-on straight in the middle of the bumper. The horse split the car down the middle under its wheight


A friend was driving a buddy to the hospital (60 ish miles away) - buddy was having a heart attack in the middle of Alaskan winter & he hit a Bison broadside with a Datsun B-210. Troopers had to finish the Bison, both guys in the car died on impact & car was unrecognizable.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2022)

​


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A friend was driving a buddy to the hospital (60 ish miles away) - buddy was having a heart attack in the middle of Alaskan winter & he hit a Bison broadside with a Datsun B-210. Troopers had to finish the Bison, both guys in the car died on impact & car was unrecognizable.


The Harley Davison test facility is in the town where most of my family lived when they were alive. Riders are required to ride 500 or so miles a day. I’ve known 4 riders that got killed on the job. They ride in pairs with each pair separated by a few miles. One day the first pair was riding through rural Tennessee with no issues, the second pair struck a horse in the road killing both.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2022)

When I was a kid, Tinkertoys or an Erector set were as complicated as it got. I don't think I had Legos or they weren't in the US yet. Check out this set.









Greatest LEGO Set Ever: The Millennium Falcon


Fifteen years ago, more than 5,000 LEGO pieces weighing twenty-two pounds clicked with a remarkable engineering-design feat to create the most desirable LEGO set of all time, the Millennium Falcon of "Star Wars" fame.




www.antiquetrader.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Friday is national donut day


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Friday is national donut day


Do Snuts count?

Snow rollers.













Snow Rollers: Nature’s Winter Treat


Snow roller donut




www.kuriositas.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 2, 2022)

A_merie Jo Garza, a 10-year-old student killed in the shooting, had tried to use her phone during the shooting to call authorities, her family previously said. This week, she was posthumously awarded a Bronze Cross, "one of the highest honors in Girl Scouting," the Girl Scouts of Southwest Texas announced in a statement Tuesday.

"Amerie did all she could to save the lives of her classmates and teachers," the statement said. "We will carry her story with us always and ensure her brave actions will endure for generations."

Girl Scouts have been honored since 1913 for meritorious deeds that helped save lives. Lifesaving Awards are national awards given to a registered Girl Scout who has saved or attempted to save human life under circumstances that indicate heroism or risk of her own life.

Bronze Cross – is presented when a girl has shown special heroism or faced extraordinary risk of her own life to save another’s life or an attempt to save another life._


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/weed/comments/v2ygpk


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 2, 2022)

National Priorities List (NPL) Sites - by State | US EPA


Provides maps and information about sites on the NPL by state, region, and site.




www.epa.gov


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/weed/comments/v2ygpk


Who tf can even believe this crap?
Stoners are notoriously passive.
Just because someone who does something bad may have some THC (from days ago?) in their system doesn't mean "Pot made em do it".
WTF?
Media data manipulation at it's finest.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2022)

Marc Rebillet is a madman, a very talented singer/beat maker/producer, and a hella popular youtuber. He truly does not give any fucks and just does his thing. I would have paid to be in this bar when he did this improv joint, people just don't know what to do or how to react. Who the hell booked this dude for this gig? You're fired. Priceless. Enjoy!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2022)

Marc has weekly 90 minute improv sessions on his couch in NYC with a guest. Harry was his unfortunate victim one week...


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2022)

New Mexico says cannabis retailers sold $39 million in products in May


Jun. 3—New Mexico cannabis retailers saw nearly $39 million in sales in May to both medical cannabis patients and consumers purchasing products for recreational purposes. Recreational sales made up nearly 55 percent of the $38.5 million in revenue, at $21.1 million. The statewide sales figure...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2022)

The new chicks have all left the nest.

Junior looks like the papa, it will be hard to tell, on sight, which one is which in a few weeks.


#2


#3 with papa watching in the background.



And then there were 9.








From Birdman of Alcatraz.


@xtsho This is a movie that has an allstar cast, good acting and personal/emotional content. You may like it, it has no CGI.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2022)

They are cute apart from the part where they shit on the walls


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2022)

@curious2garden 

At an interactive zoo with the kiddo. Saw this and thought of you. White Necked Raven.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2022)

We have tonnes of those... to the extent we have a traditional Afrikaans song called "Aai Aai die witborskraai"


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2022)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

ANC said:


> We have tonnes of those... to the extent we have a traditional Afrikaans song called "Aai Aai die witborskraai"


You know what rhymes with witborskraai?
Braai


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2022)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> At an interactive zoo with the kiddo. Saw this and thought of you. White Necked Raven.
> 
> View attachment 5144772


What was your kiddo's favorite? Handsome raven, sad foot defect. I'm glad they didn't euthanize it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2022)

Dryer is making a god awful noise, going to be fun trying to move it somewhere to figure out what it is. Probably a bearing for the tub.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What was your kiddo's favorite? Handsome raven, sad foot defect. I'm glad they didn't euthanize it.


Interesting. I didn't even see the foot. 


She liked feeding the giraffes the best.


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2022)

Meh, ONLY 106?


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2022)

the of these peoples craziness never ceases to amaze me, this person has been screaming at me for months


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2022)

sunni said:


> the of these peoples craziness never ceases to amaze me, this person has been screaming at me for months View attachment 5146169


How are you doing? Other than the jerkwads you have to deal with. Haven't seen you on here for awhile, that may be a good thing however.


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> How are you doing? Other than the jerkwads you have to deal with. Haven't seen you on here for awhile, that may be a good thing however.


im mostly doing back workon riu , advertisers etc so im online everyday im just working not much time for chatting
its also market season for my small business so thats been exhausting 

doing well though otherwise trying to enjoy summer you?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2022)

Once a year, free, lots of info.








What Is a C.L.U.E Report and Its Impact on Your Insurance


Did you know insurance companies compile a detailed report as a customer? Learn what is a C.L.U.E report, what's tracked, and how it impacts your coverage.




clark.com





Here's some other links for free reports on you.








Big List of Free Consumer Data Reports 2022: Check Your Credit, Banking, Rental History, Insurance, and Employment Data


Updated for 2022. Since these are available every 12 months, it is a good idea to check these near or around the same time each year. A lot of companies make their money by collecting and selling d…




www.mymoneyblog.com












Big List of Free Consumer Data Reports (2/2): See Your Confidential Rental History, Insurance, Retail, & Employment Data


Updated for 2021. Here is the second part of my big list of free consumer reports from over 50 different reporting agencies. The first part included your credit, banking, and subprime lending-relat…




www.mymoneyblog.com








__





"Other" Consumer Reports: What You Should Know about "Specialty" Reports | PrivacyRights.org


Posted: Dec 01 2004 | Revised: Jan 10 2019




privacyrights.org


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2022)

sunni said:


> im mostly doing back workon riu , advertisers etc so im online everyday im just working not much time for chatting
> its also market season for my small business so thats been exhausting
> 
> doing well though otherwise trying to enjoy summer you?


I'm doing ok, still moving. Hiding from the heat when it happens, which will be quite often now. Trying to get the kitchen ready for new cabinets.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2022)

Hopefully just the beginning..








A Cancer Trial’s Unexpected Result: Remission in Every Patient


The study was small, and experts say it needs to be replicated. But for 18 people with rectal cancer, the outcome led to “happy tears.”




www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Hopefully just the beginning..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's targeting a very specific cell group but that's how this will end.


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2201445



MMRD cell type can be indicative of Lynch Syndrome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's targeting a very specific cell group but that's how this will end.
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2201445
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2022)

D.C. Council passes law that would prohibit companies from firing workers for marijuana use


The D.C. Council passed a bill Tuesday that would prohibit private companies from firing employees who test positive for marijuana use. Although marijuana use has been legal for medical and recreational purposes in Washington, D.C., since 2014, employment laws that require drug testing allow...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2022)

Well, it's official. Now costs me a quarter a mile in gas to go anywhere.


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2022)

Today was High School graduation day for my youngest grandson.






I gave him a stress kit, a compact airtight canister just big enough to hold,* and included*, 1 lighter, 1 silicone bowl with permanent/removable aluminum screen and a 35mm film canister. Sorry no pics. This was tossed together in moments.

A keep it fresh like this.


That kit was actualy for his Birthday as i was not able to see him that day, today was good for catching up.

For his graduation proper Grandma gave him $100 cash.

I gave him a 1/4 pound of weed.
*Quarter Pound or QP | ¼ Pound of Marijuana*





pic from the web

It will be interesting to see if he saves it for personal use in hard times or 
use it to leverage future gains.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/thailand-decriminalizes-marijuana-not-strong-025007049.html


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2022)

What happened to the most recent kid friendly violent thread?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Today was High School graduation day for my youngest grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


35mm......Film....canister.....














..................


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Film....canister.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5147556


I have one. It is dusty on the interior. Vintage unknown and I was once a photographer.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> What happened to the most recent kid friendly violent thread?
> View attachment 5147549
> 
> View attachment 5147550
> ...


Wasn't that the person defining female as uterus bearing?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have one. It is dusty on the interior. Vintage unknown and I was once a photographer.


Ok that reads right for uterus too. I see we are on a roll


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wasn't that the person defining female as uterus bearing?


Not the OP.

So much material to work with in that thread. That was truly a cluster F. 

Sad it was shut down.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Not the OP.
> 
> So much material to work with in that thread. That was truly a cluster F.
> 
> ...


Based on what I saw later I think it will be back in one form or another


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2022)

Whoops





How did 7 gallons of fentanyl go missing from a hospital? Regulators launch investigation


State regulators suspended the licenses of several leaders at Cheshire Medical Center in Keene, N.H. — including its chief nursing officer's — after more than 500 bags of fentanyl have gone missing from the facility, ABC affiliate WMUR reported June 6.




www.beckershospitalreview.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Based on what I saw later I think it will be back in one form or another


Oh good. I often quit reading before the fun begins or check back in too late.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Based on what I saw later I think it will be back in one form or another


I quit looking at it when it went south.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I quit looking at it when it went south.
> View attachment 5147824


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2022)

Happy water for happy ending...








‘Happy water’, a cocktail of 6 psychoactive substances, is on the rise in Southeast Asia


A powerful combination of six psychoactive substances that are dissolved in liquid to make a beverage known as “happy water” is reportedly on the rise in Southeast Asia, triggering a crackdown by authorities. The literal cocktail, which appears to have gained popularity in recent months, is...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Happy water for happy ending...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Mickey Finn is making a comeback.

The Special was a mixture of raw alcohol, snuff-soaked water, and a white liquid supplied by a voodoo doctor.









The story of the Mickey Finn: Chicago’s cocktail







www.wbez.org


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2022)

NJ legal weed: Garden State Dispensary to start recreational marijuana sales this week


The three Garden State Dispensary locations in Woodbridge, Eatontown and Union Township will begin selling NJ legal weed on Wednesday morning.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2022)

Inspired by LG and having a surfeit of chocolate and distillate on hand I made a small batch to see if the hub preferred these to simply swallowing coconut oil.

So far he's of the opinion he prefers the coconut oil edible. I must admit these tasted pretty nasty.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2022)

So I have a messed up story to tell.

About a year ago, the university where I work, in my department. My department head and a supervisor hired a friend of theirs for a carpenter position. This dude can’t read a tape measure or level, doesn’t know the difference in any kind of screws or nails . He’s really terrible at the job……well today he was murdered , him and his brother. I don’t know any of the details yet. I don’t know what led up the event’s this morning but damn. You never know when you are going to take your last breath.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2022)

Worst eulogy ever


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2022)

​


----------



## xtsho (Jun 14, 2022)

My lady smacked me in the head.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> My lady smacked me in the head.


I can totally see that. Lmao.
Good for her.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2022)

Look at all that water in the Central Valley.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> My lady smacked me in the head.


How's your lady's hand?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How's your lady's hand?


Or frying pan, I mean, quality cast iron skillets are not cheap.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2022)

which head?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or frying pan, I mean, quality cast iron skillets are not cheap.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

ANC said:


> which head?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2022)

It took about 16 months for my life to stabilize after my mom passed and I sat in one spot 18 hours a day for most of that time after the shock wore off and depression kicked back in.

Two weeks ago I went for testing on a suspicion of having ADHD thanks to an Imgur post, a random Imagurian and friends saying they thought I already knew.

Testing confirmed that I could be on the spectrum and I opt'd to try a low dose medication. I'm an addict in recovery and this is a huge deal for me. My favorite drugs of choice were speedy uppers and they wanted to put me on an Amphetamine. I didn't know if it would trigger me, if I was pre-triggered thinking about it and I was/am scared I'm going to relapse.

I'm two weeks into taking my new medication. I've missed one dose and I've gotten more done around the yard than I have in the last 18 months. I'm trying to stick to a close schedule for dosing myself and I feel I might be able to manage this new life. I stood in the middle of my yard and looked at all the work I've accomplished and thought; "Is this how healthy people live? Can they just think of doing something and then they do it? Can this be my new normal?"

It just might be and I did a thing to my F250.



Now its time to get back to growing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

Kalebaiden said:


> It took about 16 months for my life to stabilize after my mom passed and I sat in one spot 18 hours a day for most of that time after the shock wore off and depression kicked back in.
> 
> Two weeks ago I went for testing on a suspicion of having ADHD thanks to an Imgur post, a random Imagurian and friends saying they thought I already knew.
> 
> ...


Hang in there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

Ordered a bluetooth receiver to hook up to my stereo receiver/amp so I can stream audio from our favorite radio stations that we have difficulty picking up due to distance.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ordered a bluetooth receiver to hook up to my stereo receiver/amp so I can stream audio from our favorite radio stations that we have difficulty picking up due to distance.


My new motherboard has Bluetooth and wifi. so now I can play games with my cordless earphones.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2022)

Hot and humid here in BF


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Hot and humid here in BF
> View attachment 5149445


There is one of those in Egypt also.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> There is one of those in Egypt also.


BFE, hub regularly flew through there on the embassy supply runs.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> BFE, hub regularly flew through there on the embassy supply runs.


They got the best alcohol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Look at all that water in the Central Valley.
> View attachment 5149323


I'm assuming that's San Luis Res. It get it's water from Nor Cal.
It's amazing that the natural run off (yearly avg.) doesn't cover a weeks worth of evaporation. 
Back down the road 3 miles near casa fruita is the most photogenic Oak trees in the state. just my opinion


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm assuming that's San Luis Res. It get it's water from Nor Cal.
> It's amazing that the natural run off (yearly avg.) doesn't cover a weeks worth of evaporation.
> Back down the road 3 miles near casa fruita is the most photogenic Oak trees in the state. just my opinion


You have peaked my interest. I will have to find those oaks.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You have peaked my interest. I will have to find those oaks.


Early morning, north side of the road.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Early morning, north side of the road.


Can you show me please .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can you show me please .




There are some Mighty ones out in those fields and back up "Hollers".
That's Casa de Fruita at the bottom of the screen.
Sadly the only time I was there real early in the morning was on my way to Sacto for work.
Side note: If you are into Resonance Fairs they have one in sept.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2022)

Makes sense to me...








A presidential hopeful believes only cannabis and snake venom can save Kenya


George Wajackoyah and his running mate Justina Wamae plan to hang corrupt citizens using hemp rope and transform the economy through the export of industrial hemp.




qz.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

@raratt our commissary has dill pickle Heinz relish in stock.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5149582
> 
> There are some Mighty ones out in those fields and back up "Hollers".
> That's Casa de Fruita at the bottom of the screen.
> ...


Ok , got it. I will stop next time I head out that way. Thanks.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> @raratt our commissary has dill pickle Heinz relish in stock.


What about the hamburger chips?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> What about the hamburger chips?


I saw dill pickles, you need a knife?


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I saw dill pickles, you need a knife?


We just used to buy the Heinz hamburger chips, ez peazy. They don't even carry Heinz whole pickles. They are crunchier than what they carry now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> We just used to buy the Heinz hamburger chips, ez peazy. They don't even carry Heinz whole pickles. They are crunchier than what they carry now.


I'm sure they have the Heinz chips here. They have whole Heinz pickles. Lately they've been carrying some boutique small batch pickles (Grillos) that are pretty good


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2022)

This is google's translation of a product review written in Korean into English. In trying to decipher its meaning, I think I may have injured my brain. Like in a real, phsyical way. Can you tell what type of product it is attempting to review?

_
SE846 used in aerospace industry. Cable according to the sound of greatly believe is safe the letter's gun drama plastic change. Low in China low reverse this tempered glass is used station from your answer answer by the start of especially 4K by your ultra high reverse side is much riveting. Bass emphasis in enhancement of earphone for love wonder will fit you iPhone you will look. Hip hop, jazz genre in specialized, bore the corresponding genre mainly listen to recommend to you. Vocal or modern scientific side make you squish sound or piles of Jewry. Shape is pretty and comfortable to wear comfortable. This earphone is blue, purple series cotton goes well._

My favorite phrase is either -

letter's gun drama plastic change
or
make you squish sound or piles of Jewry. Ouch...


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5148814
> Inspired by LG and having a surfeit of chocolate and distillate on hand I made a small batch to see if the hub preferred these to simply swallowing coconut oil.
> 
> So far he's of the opinion he prefers the coconut oil edible. I must admit these tasted pretty nasty.


I'd try one!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd try one!


Have two, they are small


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Have two, they are small


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Born to burn, nice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 18, 2022)

This is worth it just for the gas discount. You can't get it online, only at a store.








Sam’s Club offering $8 memberships


Sam’s Club is starting its July 4th celebration early.




www.al.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Born to burn, nice.


The local fynbos here has a similar trait, except it depends on natural fires. Many species have seeds that will only germinate if exposed to burning temperatures before. Gets rid of competitors.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2022)

Cool.








A.J. Croce on reconnecting with his father, Jim Croce


The singer-songwriter lost his dad in a plane crash before he turned two. Now 50, A.J. Croce is turning to the music that his father, Jim Croce, made famous, and in the process is embracing his father's legacy – and his own.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2022)

*Metal detectorist in UK finds ancient Roman penis pendant*

By  Owen Jarus  published 10 days ago
Silver penis pendants like this are rare.








Metal detectorist in UK finds ancient Roman penis pendant


Silver penis pendants like this are rare.




www.livescience.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

If you dip one corner of a corn chip in guac and another in awesome salsa........is that a legal double dip?

Can you triple dip 




Asking for a friend


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you dip one corner of a corn chip in guac and another in awesome salsa........is that a legal double dip?
> 
> Can you triple dip
> 
> ...


Dude, I already told you it was legal. Why you gotta bring everyone else into this.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dude, I already told you it was legal. Why you gotta bring everyone else into this.
> 
> SH420


If it's only me and you, it's only two sides of the chip


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2022)

guys, that thread from this morning was horrible hes gone now,he was trolling,

also rip to this guy who got auto banned by spam filter and instead of being like hey your auto filer banned me

Here we go


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

sunni said:


> guys, that thread from this morning was horrible hes gone now,he was trolling,
> 
> also rip to this guy who got auto banned by spam filter and instead of being like hey your auto filer banned me
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Yeah he'd replied to me and given me an angry reaction!! I'm crushed I didn't get to read his last insult LOL. Oh well I'm sure the kid will be back. They always come back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah he'd replied to me and given me an angry reaction!! I'm crushed I didn't get to read his last insult LOL. Oh well I'm sure the kid will be back. They always come back.


My mom called....I missed the end of it too lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

Why can't they at least be funny? I don't mind funny trolls.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

The rodent battle is still ongoing.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm really liking my bluetooth receiver. I just turn on the app from the radio stations and it works. When I turn it off it goes to sleep. I have the phone hooked through my wifi so streaming is "free". Hey, smart phones are new to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm really liking my bluetooth receiver. I just turn on the app from the radio stations and it works. When I turn it off it goes to sleep. I have the phone hooked through my wifi so streaming is "free". Hey, smart phones are new to me.


It's so it can listen to you


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's so it can listen to you


No Alexa in this house. I don't speak bluetooth.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)

I just pop my earbuds in and press them once and the sound comes out of them rather than the speakers... and swaps back when I return them to the charging case.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5152634


Cal-mag


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 22, 2022)

What's up folks!!!! How's everyone doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's up folks!!!! How's everyone doing?


Same shit, different day, how's the gorgeous baby?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same shit, different day, how's the gorgeous baby?


Which one? Lol. Got 2 beautiful girls now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Which one? Lol. Got 2 beautiful girls now.


Youngest one! My grandbaby born during the first Covid year is into her terrible twos!


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Youngest one! My grandbaby born during the first Covid year is into her terrible twos!


Everyone is great. The little will be one in August, big girl will be 3 in December. Both have kept me on my toes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Everyone is great. The little will be one in August, big girl will be 3 in December. Both have kept me on my toes.


My grandbaby will be 3 in January! I'm sure the time flys faster for me LOL. I only borrow her (rarely).


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My grandbaby will be 3 in January! I'm sure the time flys faster for me LOL. I only borrow her (rarely).


Nah it goes pretty quick. Facebook shared a memory of 2 years ago that I could have sworn was last month.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What's up folks!!!! How's everyone doing?


Hi!!! It’s so great to hear from you. How are you doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2022)

FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of our best friends was lost to that shit last night.

FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One of our best friends was lost to that shit last night.
> 
> FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So sorry for your loss


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One of our best friends was lost to that shit last night.
> 
> FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 sorry GWN


----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2022)

Got a haircut yesterday.






I avoid such necessities as long as possible.

LOL With long hair the appearance is more dashing.

Combed and presentable, at my age, there are some natural highlights.









When a buzz cut, 2 and 4, is requested the result is just a bit different.





With a buzz cut there is a skunk resemblance.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi!!! It’s so great to hear from you. How are you doing?


Doing great! Business and family are both growing so not alot of free time but wouldn't change it.for the world. How you been?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Doing great! Business and family are both growing so not alot of free time but wouldn't change it.for the world. How you been?


That’s awesome! I am so happy for you. I am
Getting better, thanks. What kind of business do you have?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome! I am so happy for you. I am
> Getting better, thanks. What kind of business do you have?


Lawncare. Been doing it since I was 19. Ventured out on my own 6 years ago. Made a pretty good name for myself so business grows more and more each season. It can get stressful but I gambled on myself and so far it's paying off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Lawncare. Been doing it since I was 19. Ventured out on my own 6 years ago. Made a pretty good name for myself so business grows more and more each season. It can get stressful but I gambled on myself and so far it's paying off.


That is so cool. Your inspirational. It takes a lot of courage, focus , dedication and drive to succeed like you have. Congratulations on making your dreams come true. I love hearing such positive things.


----------



## Medskunk (Jun 24, 2022)

@tyler.durden dude you playing hcr2 event as we speak ?! I see you


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is so cool. Your inspirational. It takes a lot of courage, focus , dedication and drive to succeed like you have. Congratulations on making your dreams come true. I love hearing such positive things.


Thanks alot. I love positive feedback. It's kept me going. I wanted to quit a couple years in but I pushed forward and found a system that works. It does take alot of my time but I think I'm doing a decent job of balancing job and family. Think m gonna buy a jet ski or motorcycle next month and squeeze in some me time before summers over.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks alot. I love positive feedback. It's kept me going. I wanted to quit a couple years in but I pushed forward and found a system that works. It does take alot of my time but I think I'm doing a decent job of balancing job and family. Think m gonna buy a jet ski or motorcycle next month and squeeze in some me time before summers over.


That’s exactly what I am trying to do right now. Squeeze in a little me time for once. Decompress and realign my chakras from Coming off a hellish work assignment . and I have no idea what I am going to be doing for work or a home in a month but it’s ok. Just going with the flow, keeping positive and everything is gonna be alright.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s exactly what I am trying to do right now. Squeeze in a little me time for once. Decompress and realign my chakras from Coming off a hellish work assignment . and I have no idea what I am going to be doing for work or a home in a month but it’s ok. Just going with the flow, keeping positive and everything is gonna be alright.


Shh, keep this between us.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&sxsrf=ALiCzsZzsYk-W687oWFx8OcL3T1KugZ6AA:1656102772846&q=New+Camaldoli+Hermitage+photos&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjd_vHL98b4AhUeDkQIHWSJAPwQ1QJ6BAhBEAE&biw=1101&bih=641&dpr=2

One of the best places I've found to burn one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shh, keep this between us.
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&sxsrf=ALiCzsZzsYk-W687oWFx8OcL3T1KugZ6AA:1656102772846&q=New+Camaldoli+Hermitage+photos&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjd_vHL98b4AhUeDkQIHWSJAPwQ1QJ6BAhBEAE&biw=1101&bih=641&dpr=2
> 
> One of the best places I've found to burn one.


What happens out there? Do they try to brain wash you? I was looking into these wacko’s.
http://www.sacredvalleyspiritualretreat.com/
It was up in Mt Shasta and looked cool but probably just a waste of time. And the finally got back to me saying they are moving to Equador . Lol ..in Aug but now offering a very powerful 2 hour zoom healing for $333. 
i am good just doing my insight timer meditation app. On my phone ….Like Bob Marley said, only you can free your mind. Yup. 
nice spot though out at the bench. The crosses freak me out. I am sure they are nice but it’s a bit too creepy and Christian for me. Thank you for reaching out , I appreciate your compassion.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s exactly what I am trying to do right now. Squeeze in a little me time for once. Decompress and realign my chakras from Coming off a hellish work assignment . and I have no idea what I am going to be doing for work or a home in a month but it’s ok. Just going with the flow, keeping positive and everything is gonna be alright.


It will all work out. Some of my best times.have come from just letting life do what it wants. I've found that trying to force life in a certain direction just creates stress and usually ends up the opposite of what we want. Not saying quit trying or don't push but sometimes shit happens beyond our control and we'll destroy ourselves trying to force something out of nothing. It took me a long time and some therapy to accept that I only control so much. I do what I can and let the rest fall into place.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What happens out there? Do they try to brain wash you?


Nah, Been there 10+ times, I just check out the gift shop, drop a dollar in the donation jar and walk the grounds, quietly.
Probably an hour is the longest I ever stayed, too much more to see.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It will all work out. Some of my best times.have come from just letting life do what it wants. I've found that trying to force life in a certain direction just creates stress and usually ends up the opposite of what we want. Not saying quit trying or don't push but sometimes shit happens beyond our control and we'll destroy ourselves trying to force something out of nothing. It took me a long time and some therapy to accept that I only control so much. I do what I can and let the rest fall into place.


Your very wise and understanding. I wish the best for you and your family . It was wonderful catching up with you again and hearing of your achievements and making the life you have always dreamed of having . That is awesome!


Grandpapy said:


> Nah, Been there 10+ times, I just check out the gift shop, drop a dollar in the donation jar and walk the grounds, quietly.
> Probably an hour is the longest I ever stayed, too much more to see.


oh, I see. Lol. That is the way to do it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2022)

Great to hear from you and that life is going on the up and up @Jimmyjonestoo . Congrats on the girls. Pretty special being s girl dad. And @Dr.Amber Trichome take it from someone that works himself to the bone, to the detriment of both health and family… without a reward of reset every so often, there is no justification or reason to live like that. I marked the work calendar months ago with no idea what to do, for this weekend. Just knew we needed it. And am currently with the wife, sans kid, having a reset weekend at a casino resort. Just even waking up an hour later than usual in a hotel bed, did wonders for my brain. Love you both.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 25, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Great to hear from you and that life is going on the up and up @Jimmyjonestoo . Congrats on the girls. Pretty special being s girl dad. And @Dr.Amber Trichome take it from someone that works himself to the bone, to the detriment of both health and family… without a reward of reset every so often, there is no justification or reason to live like that. I marked the work calendar months ago with no idea what to do, for this weekend. Just knew we needed it. And am currently with the wife, sans kid, having a reset weekend at a casino resort. Just even waking up an hour later than usual in a hotel bed, did wonders for my brain. Love you both.


Great advice homie. I've scheduled a weekend trip to Tennessee in September. It really is amazing what even a small reset can really do.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love a.j.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 25, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Lawncare. Been doing it since I was 19. Ventured out on my own 6 years ago. Made a pretty good name for myself so business grows more and more each season. It can get stressful but I gambled on myself and so far it's paying off.


Hard disciplined work!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 26, 2022)

Anyone remember this guy?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Anyone remember this guy?


No, thank god


----------



## xtsho (Jun 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No, thank god


Tom Peterson was a Portland Icon. He had an appliance and electronics business that at one time spread across Oregon and into Washington. In the 70's and 80's his commercials would come on in the middle of the night with Wake Up! Wake Up! His store was also open until the middle of the night. He was annoying as hell but looking back now I kinda miss the guy.

"In the 1980s, Peterson was described by _Oregonian_ columnist Margie Boulé as "arguably, the most recognizable man in Portland."


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2022)

Who says we have to deal with hecklers negatively? This is the Harry Mack way to handle them, enjoy 










✂️ Harry's even nice to hecklers!


60 seconds · Clipped by Howard Roark · Original video "Harry Mack | The Portland Show" by Harry Mack




youtube.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)

"A boiled penguin egg."


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 27, 2022)

Has anyone watched man vs bee on netflix?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Has anyone watched man vs bee on netflix?


What’s up dude, good to see you around again.

I haven’t seen this yet but I watched beezar and that was cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Has anyone watched man vs bee on netflix?


I saw that advertised and didn't watch. Actually I got called away and didn't watch anything. How was it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 27, 2022)

Holy shit fire flies in the farmers drainage ditch. Havent seen those since as a kid at the lakes. Remember catching them in jars or smushing them on your finger to make them glow. Dude. If you can catch them, ultimate crappie bait, f the fake glows


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Has anyone watched man vs bee on netflix?


I think my wife and daughter were watching it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I saw that advertised and didn't watch. Actually I got called away and didn't watch anything. How was it?


Extremely stupid lol but entertaining. If you like mr bean that's basically what it is. Poor guy can't catch a break. Quick episodes so easy to get thru.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)

Weed users nearly 25% more likely to need emergency care and hospitalization | CNN


Recreational cannabis use is linked to a increased risk of emergency room care and hospital admission, a new study finds.




edition.cnn.com





"Our study demonstrates that the use of this substance is associated with serious negative outcomes, specifically, ED (emergency department) visits and hospitalizations," Vozoris said in an email.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 1, 2022)

President Biden Announces Recipients of the Presidential Medal of Freedom | The White House


WASHINGTON – Today, President Biden named seventeen recipients of the Presidential Medal of Freedom. The Presidential Medal of Freedom is the Nation’s highest civilian honor, presented to individuals who have made exemplary contributions to the prosperity, values, or security of the United...




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2022)

An interesting model to display.





*resin sculpture unique decoration Warship submarine military For him man's Boy's gift art model miniature Ocean underwater Explosion Diorama*
$295.00









Resin Sculpture Unique Decoration Warship Submarine Military - Etsy


This Art Objects item by moonman25 has 6686 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Oct 2, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2022)

A genie gives you one wish and one wish only what are you asking for?


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A genie gives you one wish and one wish only what are you asking for?


Superman's powers. The rest I'll figure out after. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2022)

420God said:


> Superman's powers. The rest I'll figure out after. Good luck everyone.


See I feel like the ability to freeze time would pretty much solve almost any problem you could think of.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 3, 2022)

So after smoking my fav stash dry a month or so ago I went into the weed store last night and found an Oz bag tucked away that had fallen down the back.

So you just love finding weed?


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2022)

WTF?








*My First Fire Starting Kit*

SAVE
Keep Jr. busy and entertained while you’re occupied with more important matters by letting him go wild with the My First Fire Starting Kit. Boredom get ready to meet your match, because where there is smoke, there’s a guaranteed good time!
CHECK IT OUT
$5.99


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2022)

Man oh man. Officers exit veh and body cam footage starts at 33:57 








Police video shows Jayland Walker being shot dead - Shoppershifts


According to body cam footage released Sunday, Akron police fired dozens of shots at unarmed 25-year-old Gerland Walker as he…




shoppershifts.com


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A genie gives you one wish and one wish only what are you asking for?


Wish for a Genie to come every day and bring 3 more wishes


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2022)

Last year, for my wife’s birthday I bought her a I Robot … I know you’re not supposed to buy a your wife appliance’s for gifts but she loves it. Except she argues with it all the time ( it’s not as smart as we’d hoped ) and tonight I had a all out fight with the damn thing. As I was trying to get my meds ready before bed it attacked my foot… like three or four times…. I was like come at me bro…. then I was like quit it mofo and now I can’t sleep because I’m thinking that sum bitch is coming for me. I was telling my ol’ lady about it and she said it attacked her from under the bed on Wednesday. She doesn’t know it yet but I that fucker outside on the porch and I don’t give a shit if it leaves home…. run away you little bastard run away.


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes, scromiting — or 'scream vomiting' — is real and can be caused by heavy marijuana use. And it may be on the rise thanks to widespread legalization.


People with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome experience extreme bouts of nausea that disappear once they completely stop using cannabis products.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2022)

Was there any doubt who would win?









Joey Chestnut is chomp champ again in July 4 hot dog contest


Frankfurter-munching phenom Joey “Jaws” Chestnut has gobbled his way to a 15th win Monday at the Nathan’s Famous Fourth of July hot dog eating contest.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Was there any doubt who would win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lotta meat


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's a lotta meat


Yeah but it didn’t say how many he could put in his mouth at once.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)

__





Gene editing gone wrong: Scientists accidentally create angry hamsters


For 40 years, scientists thought a specific gene was linked to aggression in hamsters. Removing it, however, created angry hamsters.




bigthink.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Was there any doubt who would win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what movie or show he used to describe his pooping after the master stroke in gluttony ?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I wonder what movie or show he used to describe his pooping after the master stroke in gluttony ?


You'd definitely want to be at the front of The Human Centipede.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2022)

Yummy! Are these the 72 virgins one can earn in Islam? If so, I will become a Muslim and commit a heinous act of terrorism asap. So worth it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Yummy! Are these the 72 virgins one can earn in Islam? If so, I will become a Muslim and commit a heinous act of terrorism asap. So worth it...


Hawt!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hawt!


IDK the one on the end was kinda chubby.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> IDK the one on the end was kinda chubby.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> IDK the one on the end was kinda chubby.


They were only allowed to bring 25 girls to the US, so she had to eat a few excess dancers.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

@Paul Drake 









Nude beach: Nudists aim to break skinny dip record at Blind Creek Beach, St. Lucie County


Treasure Coast Naturists will host its annual skinny dip at Blind Creek Beach in St. Lucie County on July 10. They hope to break 431-person record.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol lol nudist at the “blind” beach. Braille?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2022)

So fun!


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5160386


I can hang with lows of 65. When its humid and doesnt drop below 80 at night is when it starts to bother me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I can hang with lows of 65. When its humid and doesnt drop below 80 at night is when it starts to bother me.


Nice to be able to open the house up at night and turn the AC off.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2022)

‘Disturbing’: weedkiller ingredient tied to cancer found in 80% of US urine samples


CDC study finds glyphosate, controversial ingredient found in weedkillers including popular Roundup brand, present in samples




www.theguardian.com


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 9, 2022)

Polo Isko

Polo Isko mattabab.
Unkusabo beetaju, tabbi, yeabi, punja.
Meekato. Meekato arabasi! Toneja, toneja ciadoo.
Karaekkam awmash prushkaa viyldjbae.
Polo isko. Polo isko mattabab.
Pvog


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2022)

Awesome video!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 10, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Polo Isko
> 
> Polo Isko mattabab.
> Unkusabo beetaju, tabbi, yeabi, punja.
> ...


You have to read this with your inner Batman voice.


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2022)

Do we all perceive the world the same way? - BBC Ideas


Our brain constantly interprets the information it receives from the world. But does that mean we are all experiencing different realities?



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2022)

Let sleeping sea lions sleep.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)

At least they are trying something...









Pot Gets Senate's Attention in Long-Shot Decriminalization Bill


(Bloomberg) -- Senate Democrats plan to introduce a bill to decriminalize marijuana at the federal level next week, a person familiar with the matter said, although the legislation faces long odds in the evenly divided chamber.Most Read from BloombergChinese Homebuyers Across 22 Cities Refuse to...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)

Go big or go home?









Barstow police discover illegal marijuana operation, over 4 tons of marijuana destroyed


Fourteen people were booked after Barstow Police discovered an illegal marijuana facility with multiple cultivation rooms and over 15,000 plants.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

Made gummies they are residing in finishing sugar (citric acid/granulated sugar)


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5163500
> Made gummies they are residing in finishing sugar (citric acid/granulated sugar)


How did you like using the machine?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How did you like using the machine?


Actually it worked well. Best of all it kept it all at temp while I poured so I wasn't having to rush while pouring. I still made a mess. I need to work with it a couple more times


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2022)

When I was making them on the regular I got tired of filling in those tiny molds and just pored it on parchment paper in a baking pan & then cut into squares when it cooled. LOTS easier!


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I was making them on the regular I got tired of filling in those tiny molds and just pored it on parchment paper in a baking pan & then cut into squares when it cooled. LOTS easier!


Ease of delivery has merits.

A spoonful of medicine (Coco budder) as it were.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2022)

duh...
_"Not surprisingly, people with both higher levels of physical activity and better quality diets had the lowest mortality risk."








You Won’t Live Longer by Diet or Exercise Alone, Study Says


Sprawling new research showed that healthy eating and regular workouts do not, in isolation, stave off later health issues. They need to be done together.




www.nytimes.com




_


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2022)

Do insects eat healthy plants? 

Maybe they are doing you a favor -- or at the very least, they are letting you know there's a problem.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5163500
> Made gummies they are residing in finishing sugar (citric acid/granulated sugar)


Ultra strength?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ultra strength?


LOL believe it or not low dose, 3.5 mg/gummy

PS You know me too well! I did make 30+ mg chocolates for my husband.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do insects eat healthy plants?
> 
> Maybe they are doing you a favor -- or at the very least, they are letting you know there's a problem.


Please show this to the hookworms that attack my tomato plants.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please show this to the hookworms that attack my tomato plants.


You've been teaching them to read?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You've been teaching them to read?


When they get on a plant they don't have time to read - constantly chewing!


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2022)

A violent monkey has left one family in an Indian village devastated after it grabbed their three-month-old son and threw him off a roof as they helplessly watched on A newborn baby has died after he was violently thrown off a roof by a monkey while his horrified parents looked on.














Monkey throws four-month-old baby boy to his death in India


The horrifying incident took place in Dunka in the northern Indian state of Uttar Pradesh, where Nirdesh Upadhyay was stood on the terrace of his three-story house with his wife and their baby son



www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2022)

I really miss the big blocks of string cheese that you could buy at Pace. And the rest of my youth.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2022)

Ann Shulgin, 91, Who Explored Psychedelics With Her Husband, Dies


The couple advocated the use of hallucinogens in psychotherapy and documented their experiences with hundreds of drugs in two widely read books.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Ann Shulgin, 91, Who Explored Psychedelics With Her Husband, Dies
> 
> 
> The couple advocated the use of hallucinogens in psychotherapy and documented their experiences with hundreds of drugs in two widely read books.
> ...



I'd love to read this, but apparently I've reached my limit of free articles. Fuckin' NYT...


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd love to read this, but apparently I've reached my limit of free articles. Fuckin' NYT...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166481


I did not adjust for paragraphs. Cut paste only.


Ann Shulgin, Who Explored Psychedelics With Her Husband, Dies at 91
The couple advocated the use of hallucinogens in psychotherapy and documented their experiences with hundreds of drugs in two widely read books.


Give this article











Ann Shulgin in 1979. She experimented with psychedelic drugs and promoted their use in psychotherapy.Credit...Alexander Shulgin/Shulgin Family Trust, via Associated Press











By Clay Risen
July 19, 2022
Ann Shulgin, who alongside her husband, Alexander Shulgin, developed and experimented with hundreds of psychedelic drugs that he concocted in his California laboratory, then showed readers how to formulate them in a pair of massive books that attracted a cult following, died on July 9 at her home near Lafayette, Calif. She was 91.
Her daughter Wendy Tucker confirmed the death.
People who use themselves as guinea pigs to research new psychoactive drugs, or to explore the mind-altering capacities of existing ones, are known as psychonauts, and the Shulgins were among the world’s most experienced: Ms. Shulgin claimed to have experienced 2,000 drug-induced psychedelic episodes, an astounding number that pales only in comparison to her husband’s 4,000.
They took their work seriously. Whenever Alexander Shulgin, known as Sasha, who had a Ph.D. in biochemistry from the University of California, Berkeley, would concoct a new drug, Ms. Shulgin would give it a try, at a minuscule dose. If it seemed to have an effect, they would convene a panel of friends — fellow chemists, psychiatrists and anthropologists — to test it at higher dosages.

One of their friends, the psychologist and noted fellow psychonaut Timothy Leary, told The Los Angeles Times in 1995, “I consider Shulgin and his wife to be two of the most important scientists of the 20th century.”

They believed that psychedelic drugs held immense promise for use in psychotherapy, and Ms. Shulgin employed drugs like MDMA, better known as Ecstasy or Molly, with her clients for years as a lay therapist. For decades that belief put them far outside the mainstream, but it turns out they were simply ahead of their time: Researchers and therapists have recently begun to embrace the use of hallucinogens, including Ecstasy, in small doses to treat a range of psychological disorders.

Image





Ms. Shulgin and her husband, Alexander, in 1979. When he invented new drugs, she would give them a try.Credit...Dale Gross/Shulgin Family Trust, via Associated Press






“Sasha and I work pretty much as a team,” Ms. Shulgin said in a 2001 interview with the French newspaper Libération, published in English on Erowid, a website devoted to research on psychoactive drugs. “We both have the same interests, but our viewpoints are different: He has the scientific viewpoint, and I have the psychological and the spiritual. We supplement each other in our writing.”
Dr. Shulgin was known as the “godfather of Ecstasy”: He didn’t invent the drug (that happened in 1912), but he was the first person to describe its potential uses in therapy. He never approved of its recreational use, not because he was a killjoy — he and his wife went to the Burning Man Festival three times — but because its abuse led governments to outlaw it.

The Shulgins were among the few researchers in the country allowed to work with federally banned drugs — so-called Schedule 1 drugs — thanks to Dr. Shulgin’s close ties with the Drug Enforcement Administration, where he was an occasional consultant. In 1981 an administrator from the agency officiated at their wedding, in his backyard.

The Shulgins’ relationship with the D.E.A. broke apart after they published their first book together, “PiHKAL: A Chemical Love Story” (1991). The title stands for “Phenethylamines I Have Known and Loved,” referring to a class of drugs that includes Ecstasy and mescaline.
The book is divided into two parts: first a thinly veiled autobiography, then a do-it-yourself guide to making some 170 drugs, a feature that made this self-published volume an underground hit in the United States and Europe.
The feds were less enamored. In 1993 they raided Dr. Shulgin’s laboratory, fined him $25,000 and took away his Schedule 1 license.
From then on, the Shulgins insisted, they never experimented with proscribed drugs, just the new ones that Dr. Shulgin devised, which remained legal until they were added to the Schedule 1 list.
In any case, their focus was on breaking new ground.
“Inventing new psychoactive drugs,” Ms. Shulgin told The Los Angeles Times in 1995, “is like composing new music.”

Image





Ms. Shulgin at her home in California in 2021. She and her husband complemented each other’s strengths, she said: “He has the scientific viewpoint, and I have the psychological and the spiritual.”Credit...Wendy Tucker, via Associated Press






Laura Ann Gotlieb was born on March 22, 1931, in Wellington, New Zealand, where her father, Bernard Gotlieb, an American diplomat, was serving as consul. Her mother, Gwen (Ormiston) Gotlieb, a native New Zealander, was a homemaker.

The Gotliebs moved often: to Sicily, followed by several years in Trieste, Italy; Nuevo Laredo, Mexico; Santiago, Cuba; and Windsor, Ontario. After Mr. Gotlieb retired, they settled in San Francisco, where Ann took art classes and worked as a medical transcriber.
She took her first psychedelic trip in the early 1960s, at Golden Gate Park in San Francisco. “We stopped and looked around us at the earth, the sky and each other, then I saw something forming in the air, slightly above the level of my head,” she recalled in “PiHKAL.” “It was a moving spiral opening, up there in the cool air, and I knew it was a doorway to the other side of existence.”
Her first three marriages ended in divorce. Dr. Shulgin died in 2014. Along with her daughter Ms. Tucker, she is survived by another daughter, Alice Garofalo; two sons, Christopher McRee and Brian Perry; eight grandchildren; and five great-grandchildren.
After the success of “PiHKAL,” the couple wrote a second volume, “TiHKAL: The Continuation” (1997). The T stands for tryptamines, which include psilocybin and other hallucinogens.
While Dr. Shulgin was primarily interested in drugs for their consciousness-expanding capacities, Ms. Shulgin prized them for allowing people to look inward.
Though she had no formal training, she considered herself a lay therapist in the Jungian tradition, and she incorporated Ecstasy and other drugs in her practice as a way to help her clients confront repressed emotions, memories and self-impressions.
“MDMA is an insight drug,” she said in one interview. “That is its major function. Insight without self-hatred. It allows you to really love yourself and appreciate what you are.”

Clay Risen is an obituaries reporter for The New York Times. Previously, he was a senior editor on the Politics desk and a deputy op-ed editor on the Opinion desk. He is the author, most recently, of "Bourbon: The Story of Kentucky Whiskey." @risenc
A version of this article appears in print on July 20, 2022, Section A, Page 21 of the New York edition with the headline: Ann Shulgin, 91; Explored Psychedelics and Took Readers Along for the Trips.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd love to read this, but apparently I've reached my limit of free articles. Fuckin' NYT...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166481


With NYT, you should be able to delete all cookies for the site and/or login anon and get in.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> I did not adjust for paragraphs. Cut paste only.
> 
> 
> Ann Shulgin, Who Explored Psychedelics With Her Husband, Dies at 91
> ...


My dad's friend showed us their book, A Chemical Love Story, in the nineties. I remember him thumbing through dozens of compounds they experimented with. He worked at the Lawrence hall of science in Berkeley. I think he may have been acquaintances with some of their colleagues because along with the book he had procured a small amount of mescaline.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2022)

Dill weed has outperformed all of my flowering plants this year! Who woulda thunk it???

High maintenance for sure. 
coulda used a bigger pot…


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2022)

Working As A Hooters Girl: Requirements, What It's Like, How Much You Make (My Experience) - Hello Bombshell!


Wanna be a Hooters Girl? Here are the benefits (pros and cons), how much you make, interview tips, and the truth about my experiece working as a Hooter Girl.




hellobombshell.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)

My cat thinks he’s cute.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

When my aunt told me she was going to loan her daughter some money to buy their first home I was so happy, but then I remembered my aunt is her father's daughter. My initial thought was she wasn't going to cut them any kind of great deal on interest, but when she told me she was going to offer them an interest only loan I just about shit my pants. Of course she justified it by telling me that her daughter would inherit her estate when she passes, but until then would owe her interest payments monthly! I still could not wrap my head around it. My aunt tells me she wants to teach them a lesson, but what the fuck kind of lesson is that? It's not a wonder the two dont have the closest relationship, and I am afraid this will only make things worse. As much as I dont want to be involved, I am. But I think I'm going to lay low and just watch the shit fly.


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2022)

Silly as "Real Life Quidditch" appears to me the following clip looks cool.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

A little background on my grandfather. Born in oakland july 1926 to Scottish immigrants. At eight years old his father was selling news papers on the streets of San Francisco. And as I was told on numerous occasions he never gave my grandfather a dime until after his death. 

He enlisted in the army out of high school and became a colonel after serving in Korea. He was on a boat heading to the south Pacific when the second world war ended. He was a card player, a heavy drinker, a smoker, and worked at the port of oakland while raising my father and his sisters before getting into banking and real estate. On his time off, and late into his retirement he enjoyed socializing, drinking high balls and playing Gin with his staunchly conservative "good ol' boy" friends at sequoia country club just blocks away from his home on Briar Cliff Road. He was shrewd, and a hard nosed businessman, even a bit dishonest at times. He viewed his service as the best thing that ever happened to him and felt everything he had was owed to the army. He wanted that same experience for all three of his children. Unfortunately, I dont think he ever got over the fact that none of them served.

As far as people go, I dont think you find two that were more dislike than my father's parents. Its hard to say why one kid will be more like one parent or another. Who was more impressionable at what point, or what events shaped their character the most. But you can begin to understand where my aunt got her business savvy from.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> When my aunt told me she was going to loan her daughter some money to buy their first home I was so happy, but then I remembered my aunt is her father's daughter. My initial thought was she wasn't going to cut them any kind of great deal on interest, but when she told me she was going to offer them an interest only loan I just about shit my pants. Of course she justified it by telling me that her daughter would inherit her estate when she passes, but until then would owe her interest payments monthly! I still could not wrap my head around it. My aunt tells me she wants to teach them a lesson, but what the fuck kind of lesson is that? It's not a wonder the two dont have the closest relationship, and I am afraid this will only make things worse. As much as I dont want to be involved, I am. But I think I'm going to lay low and just watch the shit fly.


Thankfully once she owns the house and has built credit she can refinance and kick that loan to the curb.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2022)

Surfing? You're doing it wrong.



*Banner plane crashes into ocean at Huntington Beach; solo pilot rescued*









Banner plane crashes into ocean at Huntington Beach; solo pilot rescued


A small plane crashed into the water near the sand at Huntington Beach as beachgoers looked on, prompting a rescue effort for the pilot.




abc7.com


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 24, 2022)

Although i was too young to remember my own parent's divorce, I have no doubt the trauma it causes among families. Rarely 
has anyone been immune from the plague of a legal seperation at some point in their life time.

Growing up, My mother's parents, much like my father's, seemed so different it was hard to ever imagine them living together, let alone being married to each other. Like it was a different life time, long ago. Though as little as a decade had passed, beyond old photos and stories, their pasts together were alien to me. From what my mother tells me, ther parents were absolutely "kick the dog" miserable together. Until recently I always assumed they grew apart over the years and that no single event led to their separation. 

Who doesnt enjoy a good omelette? My mother's father certainly did. It was tradition for him to wake up on Saturday morning and cook a large omelette for the family to enjoy. Sauteing all his favorite ingredients, bell peppers, onions, mushrooms, ham, cheese... heaping them all in the middle of the pan, before finally wrapping it all up in a blanket of eggs and dividing it into three pieces. Reserving the middle with all the good stuff for himself. A selfish act, that im sure was reminiscent of my grandparents entire relationship, was on that morning their final undoing.

Being a teenager at the time, I can only imagine the fraught, and despair my mother felt at the kitchen table that morning. Her future bright, but now left in the limbo of a divorce. They would later move to plumas county where my grandmother remarried, and I was eventually born. They say the quickest way to a man's heart is through his stomach....well it could also be the quickest way to a divorce. I guess my point being, if you find someone you love, give them the middle of your omelette.


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2022)

Chess robot grabs and breaks finger of seven-year-old opponent


Moscow incident occurred because child ‘violated’ safety rules by taking turn too quickly, says official




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thankfully once she owns the house and has built credit she can refinance and kick that loan to the curb.


 For sure, I think most importantly they get their family out of their small rental situation. Although we did it growing up, having one bathroom and two boys feels like a foreign concept now. My poor mother. Which reminds me, I'd better call her. I wont tell her what reminded me, can you imagine? haha.

Actaully, much like you, she has a great sense humor too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> For sure, I think most importantly they get their family out of their small rental situation. Although we did it growing up, having one bathroom and two boys feels like a foreign concept now. My poor mother. Which reminds me, I'd better call her. I wont tell her what reminded me, can you imagine? haha.
> 
> *Actaully, much like you, she has a great sense humor too.*


Thank you, that is very kind.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2022)

ANC said:


> Chess robot grabs and breaks finger of seven-year-old opponent
> 
> 
> Moscow incident occurred because child ‘violated’ safety rules by taking turn too quickly, says official
> ...


And SkyNet becomes "Self Aware".


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)

Where is this guy, or @DarkWeb , whichever, too much niceness in here...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 24, 2022)

I just saw my first redbreasted grosbeak. No time for negativity man!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And SkyNet becomes "Self Aware".
> 
> View attachment 5168917


According to one 2015 study, one person is killed each year by an industrial robot in the US alone. Indeed, according to the US occupational safety administration, most occupational accidents since 2000 involving robots have been fatalities.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Where is this guy, or @DarkWeb , whichever, too much niceness in here...
> 
> View attachment 5168922


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Where is this guy, or @DarkWeb , whichever, too much niceness in here...
> 
> View attachment 5168922


It's too hot to come out of my can


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's too hot to come out of my can


Can't imagine the smell in there.


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't imagine the smell in there.
> 
> View attachment 5169241


I can't imagine useing it.

As remote as that looks I'll bet I could complete my business discreatly, or not, in the shade beside it and be on my way before any authority figure arrived.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2022)

I was out working in the yard and somehow a yellow jacket got up my pant leg and stung me. It sucks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I was out working in the yard and somehow a yellow jacket got up my pant leg and stung me. It sucks.


Hopefully on the leg


----------



## Mike_the_piper (Jul 25, 2022)

Hey I have a question. I switched my photo period plant to 12/12 last night. As I was putting her into darkness I noticed a small cola has broke off. Should I hold off on 12/12 or keep her on her way to flowering


----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully on the leg


Oh I stopped it from getting past the thigh where it stung me just past the knee. It was a moment of extreme concern when it was happening. I reacted swiftly and with authority. I actually bruised my leg while terminating the invader. I dispatched it quickly with extreme prejudice. I hope the neighbors didn't hear me because I was screaming like a little girl for a few seconds.


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2022)

Mike_the_piper said:


> Hey I have a question. I switched my photo period plant to 12/12 last night. As I was putting her into darkness I noticed a small cola has broke off. Should I hold off on 12/12 or keep her on her way to flowering


The short answer is to proceed with flowering.

More information is needed for a complex answer.

Open debate can be held here.





Indoor Growing


Growing under HID lights.



rollitup.org


----------



## Mike_the_piper (Jul 25, 2022)

Ok cool thanks I can explain more with a picture later. But I thank you for your response


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2022)

*Marlene Dietrich made John Wayne 'recite allegiance pledge with face between her thighs’*



"She was the bad girl he’d never had, the forbidden fruit he’d never tasted.






Marlene Dietrich made John Wayne 'recite allegiance pledge with face between her thighs’ | Films | Entertainment | Express.co.uk


JOHN WAYNE's co-star Marlene Dietrich made the Hollywood star 'recite the pledge of allegiance' while she 'held his head close to her thighs' in a bizarre encounter between the pair, unearthed accounts show.




www.express.co.uk





The things we do for love.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2022)

Really???


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)

So whatever happened to all those people who died because they were vaping weed carts?
I never hear stories anymore. Has it been banned, or have they found a workaround? I remember them saying it was a natural byproduct that was causing the shit...

Dunno why I just thought of it again.


----------



## solakani (Jul 29, 2022)

Only oil that I use


----------



## solakani (Jul 29, 2022)

A leading question is *a type of question that prompts a respondent towards providing an already-determined answer*. This type of question is suggestive as it is framed in such a way that it implies or points to its answer(s).


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)

As part of my kitchen remodel I took down a wall mount for a phone. Need to finish the mudding and texture it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2022)

Remember the old answering machines that used a mini cassette tape? Outgoing message was first, then it had to fast forward to end of the last msg to start recording. 

The fancy ones had 2 tapes so there was no fast forward.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2022)

My lawn is sooo fucked. 

It has been neglected for a very long time and is starting to oxidize, which causes trenching and sinkholes.

Got any ideas?

Here's what I'm thinking for fall:
Aeration to break up compacted soil.
Apply dairy compost because it's cheap. (Add gypsum to help leech sodium.)
Apply a LOT of sugar water to stimulate biology, rate = 5 lbs / acre

What do you think?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> My lawn is sooo fucked.
> 
> It has been neglected for a very long time and is starting to oxidize, which causes trenching and sinkholes.
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Pics?


OK but you can't see how uneven it is from pics. The sinkholes and trenches are severe...
brb
— edit —


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK but you can't see how uneven it is from pics. The sinkholes and trenches are severe...
> brb
> — edit —
> View attachment 5171634


I can see the trenches..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> My lawn is sooo fucked.
> 
> It has been neglected for a very long time and is starting to oxidize, which causes trenching and sinkholes.
> 
> ...


Throw out a bunch of wildflower seeds and never mow again


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Throw out a bunch of wildflower seeds and never mow again


AstroTurf isn't cheap but it's a one-time expense. 

just sayin


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK but you can't see how uneven it is from pics. The sinkholes and trenches are severe...
> brb
> — edit —
> View attachment 5171634



Needs Cal-Mag...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Needs Cal-Mag...


for sure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2022)

This is worth the time if you're a plant nerd.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is worth the time if you're a plant nerd.


I just figured everyone knew where @raratt lives.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I just figured everyone knew where @raratt lives.


NOT SoCal!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Pro tip, wash your blender (not just rinse) between the dried shrimp and the strawberry margarita.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pro tip, wash your blender (not just rinse) between the dried shrimp and the strawberry margarita.
> 
> View attachment 5172169


 Yum!!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2022)

Did anyone participate in the naked bike ride last night? I pulled my back and wasn't able to participate.


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2022)

at least the flowers mask the scent of groins!


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2022)

*'One date ... and now I'm being sued': Woman sues man for $10K for standing her up on a date*

A Michigan woman who sued a man for $10,000 for standing her up on a date got into a heated argument with a judge in a scene captured on video. 

"To be honest with you, sir, I thought this was just going to be thrown out," he told the judge. "We had a date – one date – and nothing else after that and now I’m being sued for $10,000. I don’t think this is going to go any further, and I think it’s a waste of your time." 







Legal docs, obtained by TMZ, show she first filed this suit back in 2020 ... and in it, she alleges Richard deliberately and intentionally hurt her when he "did not show and left on [her] mother's birthday and [her] mom had just passed away."

Full court video.













'One date ... and now I'm being sued': Woman sues man for $10K for standing her up on a date


QaShontae Short claimed the no-show-date in Michigan caused her emotional distress because the date fell on her late mother's birthday.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2022)

Happy Birthday George Jetson.












*George Jetson's Birthday Is Today, We Are Officially In the Future*








George Jetson's Birthday Is Today, We Are Officially In the Future


The Jetsons are the pinnacle of the space-age future of the 20th Century, but today is George Jetson's literal birthday. The future is here.




www.cbr.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP
> View attachment 5172806


I will miss her. She was cool.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I will miss her. She was cool.


Her last words were…..
“ beam me up, Scottie” 
Her work ethic and professionalism onboard was very admirable. I had nothing but respect for her. She was a big positive female influence for me .


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2022)

I want this strain of cannabis... looks badass..


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)

For those that don't know much about Bovines ie: Cows/Bulls and even Bison this is for you.
If you are not sure where baby cows come from, here is a Cows nest. As you can see the eggs in this particular nest are all white. Now white eggs generally mean that the cow being born will either be a beef cow or a dairy cow that will only produce white milk. But if the eggs are brown (Which is more rare) you will end up with a cow that is used solely for the production of chocolate milk.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I want this strain of cannabis... looks badass.. View attachment 5172950


Looks related to Duckfoot.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I want this strain of cannabis... looks badass.. View attachment 5172950


That's Freakshow I believe.






Meet the Freakshow! – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Looks related to Duckfoot.


It falls under the stealth catagory like duckfoot for sure


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 1, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> That's Freakshow I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup... i posted it up in strain review to see if any members have had any experience growing it and what there thoughts were about it..


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2022)

The U.S. has killed top al-Qaida leader and key 9/11 plotter, Ayman al-Zawahiri


A senior military official has confirmed with NPR that a strike carried out by the U.S. has killed Ayman al-Zawahiri, a top Al-Qaida leader and key plotter in the 9/11 attacks.




www.npr.org


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

I guess the world has a new most wanted terrorist... Mr P.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 5173739


This might cause me to rethink retirement.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 2, 2022)

This was fished out of a dutch sea yesterday by shrimp fishers













Phrygian cap - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Represents freedom and independence, originally from a people enslaved (and shaved bald) by Romans.

In the 17th century some Dutch ships had these on statues of warriors, after regaining independence from Spain.

It's been used throughout history and is still on:



And who in Europe didn't grow up with the Smurfs:


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2022)

Is Everything We Think We Know About Alzheimer’s Wrong? - Neuroscience News


Recent scandals in Alzheimer's research and problems with medications designed to help those with Alzheimer's but failing to deliver sufficient results have researchers questioning the overwhelming focus on amyloid-beta in Alzheimer's research.




neurosciencenews.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2022)

The chicks in this neck of the woods are brutal.

I just found out that a world class bare knuckle champ hales from Bedford Va.
A few miles down the road.

*Britain Hart Beltran*




Britain Hart has the arm sleeve tattoo.





Cum for the boobies, stay for the real fighters.








Britain Hart goes from 0-100







www.youtube.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> The chicks in this neck of the woods are brutal.
> 
> I just found out that a world class bare knuckle champ hales from Bedford Va.
> A few miles down the road.
> ...


These women are super-skilled, sexy beasts. I didn't even know bare knuckle was a legal thing... brutal. 49-46, unanimously? I don't know about that, Paige really came alive in the 5th. I'm gonna check out more of this organization, good post. Btw, did you see Nunes beat the shit out of Pena a couple days ago in the UFC? Amazing fight. I think Pena lost a couple pints of blood in that match. The Lioness is back!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 2, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> These women are super-skilled, sexy beasts. I didn't even know bare knuckle was a legal thing... brutal. 49-46, unanimously? I don't know about that, Paige really came alive in the 5th. I'm gonna check out more of this organization, good post. Btw, did you see Nunes beat the shit out of Pena a couple days ago in the UFC? Amazing fight. I think Pena lost a couple pints of blood in that match. The Lioness is back!


Did you see that american i think howard? w/ the KO body shot punch? Post the vid pls. I just got internet now have to compute up


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

Those chics are badass bitches.. they would whoop the snot out of me..


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Those chics are badass bitches.. they would whoop the snot out of me..



You should be so lucky.








She's only 115 pounds, and hit the dude only 3 times. Fuck, look at him. Polyana is so hot. She could squish me in a triangle for hours...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> You should be so lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnshe fucked him up.. lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

I can hear thunder rumbling in the distance,, my plants are going to love it when its here, my dog however, is going to be freaking out hiding in the tub..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2022)

Well, I think CBS "news" has finally pegged my Bull Shit Meter.
They just had an Astrologist on giving readings.

Seriously - an astrologist?
SMFH


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, I think CBS "news" has finally pegged my Bull Shit Meter.
> They just had an Astrologist on giving readings.
> 
> Seriously - an astrologist?
> SMFH


I think your chakra need realignment.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2022)

chakra?


Only if you spell it like this.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, I think CBS "news" has finally pegged my Bull Shit Meter.
> They just had an Astrologist on giving readings.
> 
> Seriously - an astrologist?
> SMFH


My HS science teacher was a funny dude. He once handed everyone a 'special' horoscope, apparently tailored to each one of us, and instructed us not to show them to anyone else. After we read them, most of us agreed that they were pretty accurate and relevant to our situation. He then said, "you all received the same horoscope, don't be stupid!" Point made. Lol...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> My HS science teacher was a funny dude. He once handed everyone a 'special' horoscope, apparently tailored to each one of us, and instructed us not to show them to anyone else. After we read them, most of us agreed that they were pretty accurate and relevant to our situation. He then said, "you all received the same horoscope, don't be stupid!" Point made. Lol...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> chakra?
> 
> 
> Only if you spell it like this.
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That girl's got some pretty quick tongue action happening. As something of an expert, how would you rate her tongue dexterity, LG?


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> That girl's got some pretty quick tongue action happening. As something of an expert, how would you rate her tongue dexterity, LG?


Ever seen the women that have their tongue split down the middle and they can move each side independently? That is interesting.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP
> View attachment 5172806


Jeff is in the hospital and will let you know when he gets home


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Jeff is in the hospital and will let you know when he gets home


 Miss his coffee mug, hope we see him back soon!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Jeff is in the hospital and will let you know when he gets home


Please pass on our concern & hope that he is on the mend very quickly.


----------



## lokie (Aug 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ever seen the women that have their tongue split down the middle and they can move each side independently? That is interesting.


Like this?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Jeff is in the hospital and will let you know when he gets home


Hope for the best. He's in our thoughts .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Jeff is in the hospital and will let you know when he gets home


Please convey my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

Damn, now my AC died, only 102 outside.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 3, 2022)

I don't want to wait


Spoiler



for our lives to be over. (Now this fucking song is stuck in your head too for 2 days)


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I don't want to wait
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fuck you.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 3, 2022)

I was in advanced marijuana cutivation and it made me thing of some dipshit that said he was going to splice firefly genes and fruit genes into weed.. Who remembers the member that was alway good for a laugh ( to laugh at)
He also had like 1000$ cannabis strains he was working with.. lol
I think it was shaggy something?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2022)

I don't think we appreciate enough the ability to deposit checks via our phones. I haven't been to the bank in months, I stop in maybe 2-3 times per year to deposit cash for larger purchases. I get my groceries delivered, amazon packages several times per month for most everything else, plus I grow my own weed at home. It is like I'm royalty. What a time to be alive...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 3, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't think we appreciate enough the ability to deposit checks via our phones. I haven't been to the bank in months, I stop in maybe 2-3 times per year to deposit cash for larger purchases. I get my groceries delivered, amazon packages several times per month for most everything else, plus I grow my own weed at home. It is like I'm royalty. What an time to be alive...


For sure..!!
Sorry.. ive been drinking. 
Luv ya ty..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't think we appreciate enough the ability to deposit checks via our phones. I haven't been to the bank in months, I stop in maybe 2-3 times per year to deposit cash for larger purchases. I get my groceries delivered, amazon packages several times per month for most everything else, plus I grow my own weed at home. It is like I'm royalty. What an time to be alive...


 lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 3, 2022)

I miss mr.sunshine.. that fucker used to leave little comments on my personal chat on my profile.. like for example.. 
[Mr.sunshine] said: i reported you for rape.. i dont know why, it just had a selection of report member so i did.. the only thing i could come up with was rape..


I miss the the little birdie..


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I miss mr.sunshine.. that fucker used to leave little comments on my personal chat on my profile.. like for example..
> [Mr.sunshine] said: i reported you for rape.. i dont know why, it just had a selection of report member so i did.. the only thing i could come up with was rape..
> 
> 
> I miss the the little birdie..



Him and his ingenious shopping cart grows. Push it out in the morning, back in at night. Dude was special, RIP...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Him and his ingenious shopping cart grows. Push it out in the morning, back in at night. Dude was special, RIP...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174812


R.i.p.? What?  my heart just broke..


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> R.i.p.? What?  my heart just broke..


I didn't know that


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife, I thought of your interest in volcanos when I found this web artical.



*Massive Tonga Volcano Eruption Blasted Enough Water To Fill 58,000 Olympic-Size Swimming Pools Into Stratosphere*

“We’ve never seen anything like it,” said Luis Millán, an atmospheric scientist at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Southern California. He led a recent investigation examining the amount of water vapor that the Tonga volcano injected into the stratosphere, the layer of the atmosphere between about 8 and 33 miles (12 and 53 kilometers) above Earth’s surface.



Massive Tonga Volcano Eruption Blasted Enough Water To Fill 58,000 Olympic-Size Swimming Pools Into Stratosphere



Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I didn't know that
> View attachment 5174849


So is he dead,, or on a life band?? Im gullible .. P.m. me his sock nam3..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

Bastard pm me..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> That girl's got some pretty quick tongue action happening. As something of an expert, how would you rate her tongue dexterity, LG?


As long as she's not making that noise!


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> As long as she's not making that noise!


That noise turned me on( not spunge bobs)


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)

78 degrees @ 7:30 and my AC is still intermittent. A guy stopped by last night and cleaned the condenser out, cleaned up some wiring, and checked the cap but basically found nothing.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2022)

I've been considering seeking out a penpal.






Just to make things interesting, intriguing and original I think the method of delivery should be unique.













Spoiler: Message In A Bottle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> I've been considering seeking out a penpal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you suffer from terminal uniqueness disease too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I was in advanced marijuana cutivation and it made me thing of some dipshit that said he was going to splice firefly genes and fruit genes into weed.. Who remembers the member that was alway good for a laugh ( to laugh at)
> He also had like 1000$ cannabis strains he was working with.. lol
> I think it was shaggy something?


Pretty sure you're talking about fin shaggy.
He was quite the goofy dude.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pretty sure you're talking about fin shaggy.
> He was quite the goofy dude.


Yeah thats it...i was in a trollish mood last night i was thinking he would be good for a laugh ( to laugh at)


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)

There is no "Last sole survivor", there is only one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> There is no "Last sole survivor", there is only one.


Unless you're the last flounder swimming.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 5, 2022)

*Drug levels in Las Vegas wastewater explode during music festival, NFL draft, researchers find*

During the NFL Draft, Sims noted an influx of anti-depressants and medications to mitigate high blood pressure and cholesterol. The uptick in those chemical compounds is statistically significant compared to the other weekly-compiled data, Sims said.

During the EDC and the days after, wastewater in Las Vegas contained a notable spike in MDMA, also known as ecstasy, or molly.

The amount of MDMA flowing through the Las Vegas Wash on the Monday after EDC was 300 times its level recorded before the festival began, Sims’ research found.









Drug levels in Las Vegas wastewater explode during music festival, NFL draft, researchers find


Two major Las Vegas events brought big numbers, big money and a significant bump in prescription and illicit drugs to the water flowing into Lake Mead, local researchers found.




www.koin.com


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> *Drug levels in Las Vegas wastewater explode during music festival, NFL draft, researchers find*
> 
> During the NFL Draft, Sims noted an influx of anti-depressants and medications to mitigate high blood pressure and cholesterol. The uptick in those chemical compounds is statistically significant compared to the other weekly-compiled data, Sims said.
> 
> ...


I can imagine you can nearly crystalise it back out of the concentrations in a festival portapotty!


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

ANC said:


> I can imagine you can nearly crystalise it back out of the concentrations in a festival portapotty!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2022)

I swear the raccoons are getting bigger round here.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I swear the raccoons are getting bigger round here.
> 
> View attachment 5176234


About the siz3 of a couple running around here..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2022)

Probably his first year alone, two at the most.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pretty sure you're talking about fin shaggy.
> He was quite the goofy dude.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I swear the raccoons are getting bigger round here.
> 
> View attachment 5176234


I was going to say that's the biggest Pomeranian I ever seen lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5176281


I only said his name once though.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

I keep getting these French spam emails, they are interesting.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I only said his name once though.


As did Farmer... We were one name call away! Ware, ware,


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

I havent been around for abit but i cant help notice that theres alot more stupid threads being started in the growing sections..
It's like wow,,!! I mean some threads are so fucking dumb and silly..(ive made some in the past) its like a laundy hamper full of socks was dumped on the boards.. its hard not to go full retard (troll) on these guys.. but i do my best,, take a few breaths and try to answer to the ones that are not totally fucked.. but still questionable..
Then some are so troll baiting its not funny ..(yes it is)
Did covid cause this shit.. lol..


----------



## lokie (Aug 8, 2022)

*Two New York Mets fans violently punch Atlanta Braves supporter in the face, knocking him over the seats in shocking crowd bust up at Citi Field*









__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com













Mets fans brutally punch Braves fan in face in Citi Field brawl


Violence broke out in the stands Saturday at Citi Field during the Mets-Braves doubleheader.




nypost.com


----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2022)

I've come to the conclusion that many people have a very limited ability for critical thinking and looking past the immediate moment.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I've come to the conclusion that many people have a very limited ability for critical thinking and looking past the immediate moment.


The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> *Did covid cause this shit.. lol..*


No it's human nature.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> No it's human nature.


I know it.. i was meaning the influx of tards that have recently joined the pot forums/sites.. which i assume are mostly sock acounts of people that put both feet in their mouths..


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2022)

It's odd, people use to pursue Mello-ness and contentment.
I guess weed doesn't work for everyone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

We squish em as quick as we find em.


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We squish em as quick as we find em.


lol

The mello contentment or the socks.?


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We squish em as quick as we find em.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> The mello contentment or the socks.?


I was wondering the same thing myself.. lmao..


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2022)

Chopped the girls and shut down the flower room. Time to clean it up and wait for the rest of the whiteflies to die a miserable death. Bitches. 
Anyone used lights from this company? 


https://www.amazon.com/BONTANNY-Dimmable-Spectrum-Waterproof-Hydroponics/dp/B08R78MTWH/ref=sr_1_12?c=ts&keywords=Plant%2BGrowing%2BLamps&qid=1660142293&refinements=p_36%3A2661616011&rnid=2661611011&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-12&ts_id=14252941&th=1


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> The mello contentment or the socks.?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5178685






I remember that


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I remember that


Noooooooo!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Noooooooo!


A few minutes after I posted that, I thought almost the same thing. What was I thinking


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh, shit! This 9 year old Irish warrior be fuckin' up the ninjas! She started in ballet, but it just wasn't for her. She's intense. This is Sparta. Enjoy...


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5178685


Lamb Chop and Charlie Horse ROCK.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2022)

The skies are nolonger friendly.



https://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article264459326.html


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> The skies are nolonger friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article264459326.html


The bloke at the end missed a perfect opportunity to knee him in the knacker bag, he had his hands behind his back.


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2022)

Attempting to raise awareness for mental health, PsychoRiffic Subs in Quincy, Illinois, drew criticism for the sandwich names on its soon-to-be-changed menu.



A sandwich shop in Illinois drew criticism for some of the names of menu items that were intended to raise awareness about mental health, according to the owner. 

The shop, Psycho Riffic Sandwiches, opened two weeks ago in Quincy, Illinois, the owner, David Schoengood, told McClatchy News. Soon after, the shop’s menu began to draw criticism online.

A local resident posted on Facebook on Aug. 1 that the menu “looks like a mockery of mental illness.”

Photos of the menu showed the words, “Live, Love, & Laugh” and “Mental Health Awareness” printed at the top. The menu included subs named “Psycho,” “Bipolar,” “Schitzo,” “Insomniac,” and “Altimers,” a reference to Alzheimer’s disease.

The most-criticized menu item — a three-foot-long party sub — was named “Anorexic,” in reference to Anorexia, an eating disorder “characterized by an abnormally low body weight, an intense fear of gaining weight and a distorted perception of weight,” according to Mayo Clinic.

Read more at: https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article264186311.html#storylink=cpy


I'm insulted that someone is insulted by this.

CrybabyMotherFuckers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)

To capitalize on a serious health condition is just greed.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5180278


Sibling theft prevention.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2022)

Mad Honey










When bees feed on the pollen of rhododendron flowers, the resulting honey can pack a hallucinogenic punch.






It’s called mad honey, and it has a slightly bitter taste and a reddish color. More notably, a few types of rhododendrons, among them _Rhododendron luteum_ and _Rhododendron ponticum, _contain grayanotoxin, which can cause dramatic physiological reactions in humans and animals. Depending on how much a person consumes, reactions can range from hallucinations and a slower heartbeat to temporary paralysis and unconsciousness.









The Hallucinogenic Honey of Nepal and Turkey


It was once used in a literal honeytrap to massacre disoriented Roman soldiers.




www.atlasobscura.com






Now I'm mad because I have none.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> Mad Honey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should keep bee's


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)

lokie said:


> Mad Honey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I contemplated posting that...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2022)

Didn't even know we had this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2022)

Honestly, I didn't either.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't even know we had this
> 
> View attachment 5180860


What did you do to get 238 angry faces.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)

Bareback said:


> What did you do to get 238 angry faces.


Probably was all @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I should keep bee's


What are you doing with them now??


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2022)

Couple of my friends always complained about the expense and hassle








F.D.A. Clears Path for Hearing Aids to Be Sold Over the Counter


The agency’s action opens the door to cheaper, more accessible devices without a prescription or medical exam.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2022)

Monkey see, Monkey do.











Sheriff's deputies respond after monkey calls 911


The San Luis Obispo County Sheriff's Office says a monkey is responsible for a disconnected 911 call on Saturday night.




www.ksby.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Monkey see, Monkey do.
> 
> View attachment 5182000
> 
> ...


@Singlemalt ?


----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2022)

Insomnia sucks. I've slept maybe 4 hours in the last 72 hours. I don't do drugs that keep you awake and I cut caffeine out of my diet decades ago.

I just can't sleep. 

The thing is that I don't even feel tired.

I'm getting things done at least. 

Crazy. I guess I shouldn't worry too much. 

Some of us just don't sleep as much as others.


----------



## solakani (Aug 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Insomnia sucks. I've slept maybe 4 hours in the last 72 hours. I don't do drugs that keep you awake and I cut caffeine out of my diet decades ago.
> 
> I just can't sleep.
> 
> ...


Pot use was fantastic for sleep at the start but not anymore. I am trying CBD as a sleep aid. 

I can get by on 1 hour sleep and not feel sleep deprived. Worrying about it will just be more brain activity. I went to a sleep clinic at the local hospital. Data recorded by sensors showed 1 hour sleep when I thought I was awake the whole time. Doctor prescribed CPAP therapy even though I do not suffer from sleep apnea. The device showed that lying on my side keeps my air passages opened.

There is a lot of good information on Shift Work Sleep Disorder (SWSD) that I find helpful. I keep a detailed log of my blood pressure, blood glucose and blood oxygen level to see what I can find.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2022)

*Kennett boy finalist in USA Mullet competition*





Zander’s dad will give him $50 for every 100 votes he gets. 








Kennett boy finishes 9th in USA Mullet competition


Zander Trainer, of Kennett, Mo., finished ninth in the Kids Division of the USA Mullet Championships.




www.ky3.com





Get involved. There is still time to register for the Open 19+ contest. Vote for your favorite mullet here. 








USA Mullet Championships - Business Up Front & Party In The Back


Glorified, demonized, respected and detested, the Mullet has endured throughout human history to be officially celebrated at the USA Mullet Championships.



mulletchamp.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

Recreational weed is on Missouri’s ballot. Your questions about Amendment 3, answered


Missouri voters will get to vote on whether to legalize adult recreational marijuana with Amendment 3 on November 8. Here’s what to know before you vote.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2022)

Is it just me, (or covid) or does it seem like the only watermelon you can find anymore is seedless and they all fucking suck?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Is it just me, (or covid) or does it seem like the only watermelon you can find anymore is seedless and they all fucking suck?


It’s true. No flavor . The watermelon seed game is over forever. Rich man, poor man, beggar man, Theif. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Is it just me, (or covid) or does it seem like the only watermelon you can find anymore is seedless and they all fucking suck?


I dunno, I don't like watermelon. It's gross.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno, I don't like watermelon. It's gross.


My wife is not a watermelon fan either.

When I find a really sweet one I don't want to stop.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno, I don't like watermelon. It's gross.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 18, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno, I don't like watermelon. It's gross.


what are you some kind of god damn psycopath? @neosapiao melon is easy to grow the university of minnesota made a variety called sugar baby. Stays small and finishes early. Fun to grow


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> what are you some kind of god damn psycopath? @neosapiao melon is easy to grow the university of minnesota made a variety called sugar baby. Stays small and finishes early. Fun to grow


Thank you, I'm still howling over your spelling psycopath perfectly and misspelling neo!! Freudian slip thank you best laugh I've had in awhile


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> what are you some kind of god damn psycopath?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Is it just me, (or covid) or does it seem like the only watermelon you can find anymore is seedless and they all fucking suck?


I've had a few from Kroger that weren't too bad. Hit or miss.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2022)

My belly hurts from a Fresno grown melon. my first for the year. 
Everything else lacks flavor. Peaches were ok but dry.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 19, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> what are you some kind of god damn psycopath? @neosapiao melon is easy to grow the university of minnesota made a variety called sugar baby. Stays small and finishes early. Fun to grow


They barely finish here. ( northern mi.) I tryed once and managed to get two ripe ones.. i even pruned it down to one runner.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> They barely finish here. ( northern mi.) I tryed once and managed to get two ripe ones.. i even pruned it down to one runner.


ive done sugar baby watermelon, smaller cantaloupe, and moon and the stars spotted yelow melon if i remember.. Im north central mn


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> My belly hurts from a Fresno grown melon. my first for the year.
> Everything else lacks flavor. Peaches were ok but dry.


My peaches are always excellent, I water the heck out of them when they are ripening.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 20, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> what are you some kind of god damn psycopath? @neosapiao melon is easy to grow the university of minnesota made a variety called sugar baby. Stays small and finishes early. Fun to grow


Minnesota midget cantaloupe is awesome too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5184171


I had a 69 candy apple red convertible with Cragar s/s rims & the Rocket 350 motor.
The one you showed has a *bit* more H/P. Lol


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2022)

Awesome show. We didn't have cell phones back then, so we were forced to watch the concert. Crazy times...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


How rude but funny as hell lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s true. No flavor . The watermelon seed game is over forever. Rich man, poor man, beggar man, Theif. Gone but not forgotten.


That new avatar is pretty awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That new avatar is pretty awesome!


Thanks,
I submitted another one ( viola) for my new employee badge . It’s a bit more realistic but still artificially engineered. I am pretty excited about wearing it. I thought the Hr dude might be like all uptight and say I couldn’t use it but he didn’t!
that site is pretty scary though . I always delete it after I get a picture . I think it hacked into my info because on one of those annoying games that always pops up it guessed age! I have enough selfies from them at this point So might not do any more. Do you have anymore from them in the “celebrity” mode that they just added?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 23, 2022)

Let there be fire


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2022)

Yesterday I had a dentist appointment. 

There were 4 novcain shots administered for 2 fillings and 1 crown.

3 times during the appointment he stopped drilling to ask if I was OK. The assistant asked once if I was alright. 

That should be a good sign of a caring dental practice, right?

They are not used to the patient falling asleep while they work. lol.





I have no fear or anxiety when in the spotlight.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2022)

Might need to get out a jacket Wed...lol.


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Yesterday I had a dentist appointment.
> 
> There were 4 novcain shots administered for 2 fillings and 1 crown.
> 
> ...


FUck I hate it so much, I wait until I have like 3 fillings missing before I book an appointment... which I did yesterday.


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2022)

Imagine being so fucking angry because youre using a VPN you get caught by the automatic spam cleaner you scream in my inbox about hating me and thinking this will get you another fucking account approved


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2022)

the amount of mentally ill unhinged people is un fucking real on this site, they think they can just SCREAM until they get their way usually always men. 

How about hey i was accidently spammed by the admin approvalcleaner can you help me out ?


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

I came up with a new word, Strunk, stoned/drunk. I think it applies in many situations here.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> I came up with a new word, Strunk, stoned/drunk. I think it applies in many situations here.


Yes it does..


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2022)

After decades of study I've determined that what I eat has a direct influence on the smell and intensity of my flatulence. Some foods when eaten in quantity have no effect on the smell or frequency. Some foods eaten in small quantities have an almost immediate effect on the frequency of the gastrointestinal gaseous discharges and potency of the smell.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> After decades of study I've determined that what I eat has a direct influence on the smell and intensity of my flatulence. Some foods when eaten in quantity have no effect on the smell or frequency. Some foods eaten in small quantities have an almost immediate effect on the frequency of the gastrointestinal gaseous discharges and potency of the smell.


Interesting


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Interesting


I'm going to do a follow up study to verify my findings. I'm looking for peers to review my work. Interested in reviewing my work?


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2022)

I need people to validate my study and do a sniff test.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

Whisky and pickled eggs.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to do a follow up study to verify my findings. I'm looking for peers to review my work. Interested in reviewing my work?


im good..


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Whisky and pickled eggs.


I'm lactose intolerant so milk gives me rapid results. Much faster than Whisky or eggs. Although eggs do provide quite a punch. They just take awhile to kick in.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2022)

Years ago I discharged some "Morning Breeze" on a Trimet bus. People were getting off before their normal stops.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2022)

Fart smell pranks were around long before youtube.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Fart smell pranks were around long before youtube.


Pull my finger


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pull my finger


Hey can you come over here and make sure this is right......

Always was a great one


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>





xtsho said:


> I'm going to do a follow up study to verify my findings. I'm looking for peers to review my work. Interested in reviewing my work?


I have done a replication study (hard boiled eggs) and concur.


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2022)

Clean up while being sized up for a clean out.




Amazon is acquiring iRobot for $61 a share, an all-cash deal that values the Roomba maker at $1.7 billion, the companies announced Friday 









Amazon to acquire maker of Roomba vacuums for roughly $1.7 billion


Amazon is acquiring iRobot for $61 a share, an all-cash deal that values the Roomba maker at $1.7 billion, the companies announced Friday.




www.cnbc.com







Let them map your whole house? 

Not mine.


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pull my finger


Not that hard!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2022)

I'll see anything with Cate Blanchett in it. Todd Field (In the Bedroom) wrote the role specifically for her. Should be an interesting film about a powerhouse musician/conductor...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey can you come over here and make sure this is right......
> 
> Always was a great one


I always liked ., Hey,, smell that? Does it Smell like something's burning..?

Someone would normally take a deep wiff to see..lol..


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2022)

How much will it cost us?








The Biden Student Loan Forgiveness Plan: Budgetary Costs and Distributional Impact — Penn Wharton Budget Model


President Biden’s new student loan forgiveness plan includes three major components. We estimate that debt cancellation alone will cost up to $519 billion, with about 75% of the benefit accruing to households making $88,000 or less. Loan forbearance will cost another $16 billion. The new income




budgetmodel.wharton.upenn.edu


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife , what is the going rate to weave more than 30 million chainmail links?

The Hill House, in Helensburgh, Scotland 

Why is the Hill House in Helensburgh covered?
The Box will act as a giant shield covering the entire building, *protecting it from the rain while allowing the house to dry out and our conservators to begin their work rescuing this iconic home*. It's easy to see the damage caused by rain on the outside of the building.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> @Jeffislovinlife , what is the going rate to weave more than 30 million chainmail links?
> 
> The Hill House, in Helensburgh, Scotland
> 
> ...


Depending on the style of chainmail you have your common four to one two to six but all of them mmm not enough money in the world for me besides I'd be long dead before I could finish holy hell that's a lot of work


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

I swear more and more loony toons are flocking to this site for some reason..lol..
I mean more loonier than myself.. and they get triggerd over the dumbest things.. smh.
For example .. not being able to see peoples profile page.. lmao... 


Edit: yes, im alittle hung up on that.. lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

Moose vs. grizzly


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2022)

Launched the new boat into the river this morning for the first time.
Momma's first cast & she catches this beauty on 2 lb test.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

raratt said:


>


There.. i fixed the video..


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

Man im getting excited about my earliest plant.. she smells so good ,, smells like bubble gummy train wreck.... she's been flowering now for 27 days now.. 
I cant wait until i can chop her down.. even though thats a bitter sweet feeling.. lol..


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5190032


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)

Who would of thought the use of molasses was such a sensitive topic among certian growers.. i remember on here afew years back people would get all up tight about epsom salt and now its the norm in the grow sections.. lol
People argued it was broscience as well.. lol.. the shit makes me laugh.. 
I mean molasses is in almost all organic nutrient lines now.. its been in all the old organic well known nute lines for years..
It wouldnt be in any of these things if it was all broscience..

Sorry im stoned and puzzled how quick people just want to call b.s. because they found ONE link claiming it to be a myth..


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

Marijuana use is outpacing cigarette use for first time ever in US, new poll says


In 1969, 4% of Americans said they used marijuana. Now that number is 48%. Cigarette smoking, meanwhile, has declined sharply, a Gallup poll shows.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Marijuana use is outpacing cigarette use for first time ever in US, new poll says
> 
> 
> In 1969, 4% of Americans said they used marijuana. Now that number is 48%. Cigarette smoking, meanwhile, has declined sharply, a Gallup poll shows.
> ...



Weed plus New Zealand's approach is the answer.









New Zealand to ban young people from ever being able to buy cigarettes


Health officials and campaign groups have welcomed the move, recognizing the reforms as one of the world's toughest crackdowns on the tobacco industry.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weed plus New Zealand's approach is the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went thru Aukland security about 20 yrs ago and had a can of Copenhagen snuff in my pocket, call in the supervisors! crazy you would of thought I was trying to bring heroin in the country.

That being said, I wish I had never started.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I went thru Aukland security about 20 yrs ago and had a can of Copenhagen snuff in my pocket, call in the supervisors! crazy you would of thought I was trying to bring heroin in the country.
> 
> That being said, I wish I had never started.


Are you not allowed to bring tobacco products in with you?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you not allowed to bring tobacco products in with you?


Yes you can/could but snuff is considered unhealthier because some people waste it by spitting out the juice. Nasty. Real men swallow.


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you not allowed to bring tobacco products in with you?


Yes but there are restrictions.

When traveling abroad I would take 3 cartons, for personal consumption, in my checked baggage.

In Australia they questioned the quantity. 1 carton was acceptable 3 were not.
For about an hour I was questioned about why I brought 3.
Their concern was I may sell them for a profit. 

Eventualy I was alowed to pass customs with my "contraband " intact with no penalties.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes you can/could but snuff is considered unhealthier because some people waste it by spitting out the juice. Nasty. Real men swallow.


I think I puked a little.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Yes but there are restrictions.
> 
> When traveling abroad I would take 3 cartons, for personal consumption, in my checked baggage.
> 
> ...


what is a carton of cigarettes worth?


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> what is a carton of cigarettes worth?


At that time I was paying about $15.

Today's rates go near $50 or more depending on where you purchase them.

Different states have different tax amounts added.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2022)

About $80 around here, which is why I make my own.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> About $80 around here, which is why I make my own.


You grow tobacco?!?!


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You grow tobacco?!?!


I do..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You grow tobacco?!?!


He probably has a roller and cig tubes and a bag of teebackee


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You grow tobacco?!?!


I buy it, but it is not taxed "".


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I buy it, but it is not taxed "".


Shit.. thats nice.. its almost 9$ for a pack of cheap cigs here..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I do..


better than having all the shit in it that tobacco companies add


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> better than having all the shit in it that tobacco companies add


Yup


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yup


It's "pipe" tobacco.


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2022)

Oops.


*Emergency Alert TV Interruption Leaves Los Angeles Viewers Guessing*
*A somewhat vague emergency broadcast system alert interrupted television viewing around 5:35 p.m. Pacific time today, ordering an immediate mandatory evacuation for a strange assortment of unspecified locations.*

Later in the evening, the Ventura County Sheriff issued a clarification.


Ventura County Sheriff
@VENTURASHERIFF


The evacuation notice that was received by some Ventura County Residents on television was sent in error by the County of Los Angeles. There is no threat to Ventura County at this time and no need for residents to evacuate.









Emergency Alert TV Interruption Leaves Los Angeles Viewers Guessing


A somewhat vague emergency broadcast system alert interrupted television viewing around 5:35 p.m. Pacific time today, ordering an immediate mandatory evacuation for a strange assortment of unspecif…



www.deadline.com






Wonder who gets fired for this?

In California? Likely Noone.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

The drum riff in Radar Love always reminds me of the theme song for George of the Jungle...


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Weed is on fire, and not in a good way.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2022)

Just wrote my first letter in like 20 years. To an Amish family to inquire about a puppy.


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2022)

hope you used a quill and ink.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> hope you used a quill and ink.


Parchment too!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Just wrote my first letter in like 20 years. To an Amish family to inquire about a puppy.


 I know the feeling, kinda like riding a bike with questionable brakes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> The drum riff in Radar Love always reminds me of the theme song for George of the Jungle...


Damn you dj!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Damn you dj!


It's like Amazing Grace and the Gilligan's Island theme


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2022)

took him a few rewrites however...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> took him a few rewrites however...
> View attachment 5192170


I used my daughters Silly Scents markers and couldn't fucking help myself!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 4, 2022)

JHC, why worry about gun control? 








Stabbings in Canada kill 10, wound 15; suspects at large


Canadian police say 10 people are dead in 13 locations at two communities in Saskatchewan.




www.latimes.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> JHC, why worry about gun control?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


multiple stabbings seem very Japanese.


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't know if you follow news outside of the normal much, but multiple stabbings is in the news more often than I like in that area of the world, often with kindergartens as targets.

Just google knife attacks Japan. There is news as well as some documentary links on the topic.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2022)

Unfortunately, more of the same. But this hits close to home. Pretty much the dude that got me into battle rap…

Pat Stay, acclaimed Canadian battle rapper, fatally stabbed
By Marianne Garvey
Updated 11:46 AM EDT, Mon September 05, 2022


Pat Stay on stage in 2015.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2022/09/05/entertainment/pat-stay-obit/index.html


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2022)

@Paul Drake 








Committee spends $1.5M on Florida recreational pot initiative


The “Adult Personal Use of Marijuana” proposal would allow people 21 or older “to possess, purchase, or use marijuana products and marijuana accessories for non-medical personal consumption by smoking, ingestion, or otherwise.”




www.yahoo.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Just wrote my first letter in like 20 years. To an Amish family to inquire about a puppy.


That's pretty cool. Did they have an ad that you saw, or word of mouth, or what? Just curious....I love the Amish way of life. We have more and more Amish farms in upstate NY, but I have never had any dealings with them directly. 

Probably a solid place to buy a pup from, or anything else for that matter!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's pretty cool. Did they have an ad that you saw, or word of mouth, or what? Just curious....I love the Amish way of life. We have more and more Amish farms in upstate NY, but I have never had any dealings with them directly.
> 
> Probably a solid place to buy a pup from, or anything else for that matter!!


My wife went to their farm with her friend last week to buy some produce. They're about an hour north of us. How her friend linked up with these Amish I have no idea. But they had some of the best corn on the cob I've ever fucking eaten. And they had 7 red heeler pups. And said to write a letter if we were interested. So I did. The Amish are an interesting folk. I run across them on jobs here and there.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Sep 5, 2022)

Those are damn good dogs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2022)

*Man gleefully chomps kebab in front of animal rights protester in NYC*

Small dick and pussy ways notwithstanding
I would eat that. lol















Man gleefully chomps kebab in front of animal rights protester in NYC


This was quite the beef.




nypost.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> *Man gleefully chomps kebab in front of animal rights protester in NYC*
> 
> Small dick and pussy ways notwithstanding
> I would eat that. lol
> ...


That gal's got one heck of an entitlement mindset.


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 5, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193271


What exactly am I looking at here, aside from a carpet in dire need of a shampoo??


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 5, 2022)

Rug Doctor


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That gal's got one heck of an entitlement mindset.


I think it is time we go back to giving children hidings.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193282View attachment 5193284


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> What exactly am I looking at here, aside from a carpet in dire need of a shampoo??


Where the fuck have you been and welcome back, brother we missed you!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2022)

_"after years of legal wrangling, Germany has agreed to give 28 million euros to the families of the murdered Israeli athletes, the Israeli and German governments announced on Wednesday (Aug 31)." _









Germany confirms $28 million settlement with families of Munich massacre victims


Berlin to also acknowledge failures made during terror attack at 1972 Olympics, as part of deal reached with relatives of slain Israelis after initial compensation offer rejected




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> What exactly am I looking at here, aside from a carpet in dire need of a shampoo??


Carpet?
I didn't see anything resembling that.

I've gotta go swiffer my garage floor now.

Good to see you Meta.


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2022)

*Coal Miners Rescue a Dead EV, Push it to the Mine for a Recharge*

An electric vehicle broke down in West Virginia on Friday, but a group of coal miners were quick to help out 


“Someone called one of our foreman and told him a car was broke down in the middle of our haul road,” Smith said in his post.

Since the plastic underside of the vehicle prevented it from being towed, the miners decided to push it to the coal mine to charge up.

“So here are 5 coal miners pushing a battery car to the coal mine to charge up,” wrote Smith, noting that you can see the coal stockpile and loadout in the background.










Coal Miners Rescue a Dead EV, Push it to the Mine for a Recharge


One mine worker presented the EV driver with a “friend of coal” number plate before going home for the day.




wattsupwiththat.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2022)

105 at noon, they upped the forecast here to 114. Sac might get the highest temp ever recorded there, 115.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Just wrote my first letter in like 20 years. To an Amish family to inquire about a puppy.


Don't make him keep the silly beard


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't make him keep the silly beard
> 
> View attachment 5193638


That's the look of "I'm shitting in your shoe tonight"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's the look of "I'm shitting in your shoe tonight"


I think mine would look dapper with a beard


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think mine would look dapper with a beard
> 
> View attachment 5193647


Do it!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193280View attachment 5193281





plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193282View attachment 5193284





plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193291
> Rug Doctor


So, are we playing I spy? Or just posting random pictures? What is the meaning of this fucking mayhem?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193281


You a neurosurgeon?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You a neurosurgeon?


Isn't everyone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't everyone?


I can be neurotic from time to time.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Where the fuck have you been and welcome back, brother we missed you!


Been lost, but now my dads dying so I came back here the only place I have friends. Missed you guys


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Been lost, but now my dads dying so I came back here the only place I have friends. Missed you guys


Sorry to hear about the hard times. You know how to reach out.....anytime bud.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Been lost, but now my dads dying so I came back here the only place I have friends. Missed you guys


We're here for you Bro.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193271





plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193282View attachment 5193284





plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5193291
> Rug Doctor


It's been almost 24 hours since you came and posted this tomfuckery without a fucking explanation. If you do not respond by my lunch time tomorrow I will have no choice but to fucking merc you in a rap battle.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Been lost, but now my dads dying so I came back here the only place I have friends. Missed you guys


I'm sorry meta


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry meta


Thanks. He’s in hospital hospice with 2ml/hr morphine drip, and stopped all nutrients and hydration.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2022)

@plantinggreen 

Lunch came early and you're on the menu
Gonna lose your life this forums the venue
Brought me outta retirement to end you
My words cut like a hanzo split in two
I gave you fair warning about your fucking posts
No reply to me now you a fucking ghost
Disappear and gone missing like Madeline
Gonna kill your online persona just battling
You posted weird stuff my dude
No explanation how fucking rude
Got me wondering bout carpets and backpacks
Now you're gonna get this work no take backs 
Crack a lack your skull with a black jack
Why you posting your garbage and refuse
Even if you begged mercy I'd refuse
I'm a ticking time bomb and you lit the fuse
Boom blew your eyes out just fuckin ooze
Why you showing pics of stucco and ac's
You a sicko with aids and vd's
You probably rootin for Russia
But my rebel arms will crush ya
Planting green the only thing you plant is evidence
Your deception is obvious and evident
Shitposting on here your death is heaven sent
I don't count my bars they just flow outta me
You're spiteful with a heart full of hate and jealousy
Now that you're a zombie I gotta get back to work
Now you just a walkin dead man that sits on a pc and twerks
Best to give an explanation to your posts and that
Now make this good and fucking rebuttal that


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

^^^^ What he said.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2022)

neosapien said:


> @plantinggreen
> 
> Lunch came early and you're on the menu
> Gonna lose your life this forums the venue
> ...


L FKN OL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Been lost, but now my dads dying so I came back here the only place I have friends. Missed you guys


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2022)

@plantinggreen .


Dude! You liked the post literally right after me. Why no rebuttal? Why no explanation? Why no like even? This is all meant to be in good fun. What is your malfunction?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

neosapien said:


> @plantinggreen .
> 
> 
> Dude! You liked the post literally right after me. Why no rebuttal? Why no explanation? Why no like even? This is all meant to be in good fun. What is your malfunction?
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I spent fucking days (30 minutes) writing my raps after he didn't respond. I behead him and still nothing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2022)

@curious2garden Have you seen this?
I thought you might find it interesting.



How a missing foot in Borneo is upending what we've known about human history


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @curious2garden Have you seen this?
> I thought you might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


That's very interesting, thanks for sharing that. Amputations are shockingly easy as is trephination. I think many procedures have been around a long time. We just rediscovered them.
PS In support of that it looks like Galen removed cataracts


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Been lost, but now my dads dying so I came back here the only place I have friends. Missed you guys


Sorry to hear man.. i feel ya.. my old man is in the same shape.. 
(BIG HUG)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2022)

neosapien said:


> @plantinggreen .
> 
> 
> Dude! You liked the post literally right after me. Why no rebuttal? Why no explanation? Why no like even? This is all meant to be in good fun. What is your malfunction?
> ...


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2022)

I was out mowing today.. not being nosie and caught a glimps of my neighbors plants and noticed on huge male full of open flowers .. i thought oh shit!! And as soon as i saw my neighbor i asked them to bag it and cut it down please.. i have some plants maybe 300yards away.. im scared you are going to seed my plants out..
They told me they were making seeds.. i was like ok, the one little female was next to it.. i said im sure its full of seed..
They are cool neighbors so im hoping they take it down and carefully and dont dust out my plants..


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2022)

The woman said that she’s still pretty much in love with her boyfriend; after all, they’ve been together for more than half a decade. They have a beautiful house together and have managed to build a very comfortable life. She sincerely hoped that the test was incorrect and planned to get another one soon.









30 Y.O. Woman Takes DNA Test For Fun Only To Discover Her Long-Term Boyfriend Is Her Full Sibling


This woman turned to Reddit’s r/offmychest community to reveal that she and her long-term partner are actually biological siblings.




www.boredpanda.com






Hmm? It's all pink on the inside is it not.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)

We have had 23 days of over 100 degrees in the last month and a week. We will be hitting 25 then it is supposed to cool this weekend. I didn't check to see how many days over 105, too much work. Sac broke a record by having 42 days this year over 100, and 10 over 105.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> We have had 23 days of over 100 degrees in the last month and a week. We will be hitting 25 then it is supposed to cool this weekend. I didn't check to see how many days over 105, too much work. Sac broke a record by having 42 days this year over 100, and 10 over 105.


80’s next week though


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2022)

Queen of England just died.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Most of us weren't born when she was crowned. Hard to imagine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

The commonwealth should end with her.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The commonwealth should end with her.


And the House of Windsor IMHO


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And the House of Windsor IMHO


I will be interesting to see how well they accept Charles. I had mad respect for Elizabeth but I don't want this goofball on our money.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2022)

King Charles III, the new monarch


At the moment the Queen died, the throne passed immediately to the former Prince of Wales.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 8, 2022)

Britain’s plan for when Queen Elizabeth II dies


POLITICO has obtained documents laying out Operation LONDON BRIDGE in granular detail.




www.politico.eu


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Please keep this in politics


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)

Spaniel's are usually pretty good dogs.


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2022)

When you absolulity have to get there come hell or high water.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY Pe-nis Keychain Epoxy Resin Mold Jewelry Pendant Decorations Silicone Mould GEN | Wish


Buy DIY Pe-nis Keychain Epoxy Resin Mold Jewelry Pendant Decorations Silicone Mould GEN at Wish - Shopping Made Fun




www.wish.com





Penis gummies?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> DIY Pe-nis Keychain Epoxy Resin Mold Jewelry Pendant Decorations Silicone Mould GEN | Wish
> 
> 
> Buy DIY Pe-nis Keychain Epoxy Resin Mold Jewelry Pendant Decorations Silicone Mould GEN at Wish - Shopping Made Fun
> ...


I'd eat that.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd eat that.


Id eat a bag of'm lmao!!





[9:52P.M.] EDIT: I was recently told to do this by a member..lmao.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5195383


Hows it taste i wonder?


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Hows it taste i wonder?


Unknown, I don't think I am capable of knitting one together, I have the roses.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5195383





farmerfischer said:


> Hows it taste i wonder?





raratt said:


> Unknown, I don't think I am capable of knitting one together, I have the roses.


I rolled a couple at a wedding. Use sugar water and light heat in the oven holds it together.

Tastes different.......not bad but very rosy. Would do again........by that point, we where all very much having a great time lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5195441View attachment 5195435View attachment 5195436View attachment 5195437View attachment 5195438View attachment 5195439View attachment 5195440


 ok then


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5195441View attachment 5195435View attachment 5195436View attachment 5195437View attachment 5195438View attachment 5195439View attachment 5195440


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5195448


He was watching youtube vids on something and snapshotting them..
Some crap to make us think he's not tarded


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5195448


Why did u sad face me


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Why did u sad face me


It wasn’t for you. It was just trying to show how disappointed i was in what he posted


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> It wasn’t for you. It was just trying to show how disappointed i was in what he posted


Ok.. i wasnt sure.. im parinoid right now.(guy creaps me out). lmao!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ok.. i wasnt sure.. im parinoid right now.(guy creaps me out). lmao!!


Even my feminine side?


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5195383





DarkWeb said:


> I rolled a couple at a wedding. Use sugar water and light heat in the oven holds it together.
> 
> Tastes different.......not bad but very rosy. Would do again........by that point, we where all very much having a great time lol


Never heard of this. 





I would smoke a joint that way. .


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Never heard of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't have any tobacco in it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5195739


Yes please


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY Mountain side apartment.

This man has skills and dogged determination.

18 months to get this 15 min video. 1 more year to completely finish.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5195739


Thats one happy looking skull..


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Spaniel's are usually pretty good dogs.


Our last one was a peach! Smartest dog I ever saw. Could tell him to go fetch specific stuff in the room next door.
Also knew he wasn't allowed to bark, even when the neighbour's dog put up a racket...
He would lose his shit when falcons or owls or other large birds came to sit on the lamppost.

He also was like a brother to the cat, who would put its whole head in the dog's mouth when they cuddled.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 10, 2022)

Spurs and six shooters. Get yer guns boys, they're robbing the bank!


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)

the spermbank


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 10, 2022)

The Spankbank.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2022)

My buds may have a smokey flavor this year.


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)

added co2


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

Dayum!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2022)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 11, 2022)

The Falling Man


Do you remember this photograph? In the United States, people have taken pains to banish it from the record of September 11, 2001. The story behind it, though, and the search for the man pictured in it, are our most intimate connection to the horror of that day.




www.esquire.com


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I want this strain of cannabis... looks badass.. View attachment 5172950


Wonder who has it.


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This might cause me to rethink retirement.


Right!?


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yup... i posted it up in strain review to see if any members have had any experience growing it and what there thoughts were about it..


You have this strain?


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> You have this strain?


No.. its called freakshow.. i want this strain but not if its just for looks.. i mean if its at least 7-10+ thc and would finish in the north then yeah, i would love to get it..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> Wonder who has it.


North atlantic seeds and a couple other places


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5196394


Hey man, I remember you from way back when I joined! I left this behind for about 10 years due to some issues I was faced with but have recently got back online and doing alot of research again. Hope all is well OG!


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dayum!
> 
> View attachment 5195924


Jesus what strain man?


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> North atlantic seeds and a couple other places


I wonder if its any good or if its junk like some others are saying.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> Jesus what strain man?


Unknown, not my pic.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dayum!
> 
> View attachment 5195924


Roll ceeegars with them leaves..lol


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 12, 2022)

Ewe2 from Humboldt 2018.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2022)

*Man who sued over alleged “Baby Shark” torture dies inside Oklahoma County Jail*

Last year, Basco and other former inmates filed a lawsuit, claiming that in 2019 they were pulled out of their cells in the middle of the night, handcuffed and forced to listen to the song “Baby Shark” – in some cases for hours at a time.

“It’s a known torture device that’s used by CIA,” Spradling said. “In other words, to play it on a loop for hours on end and they just did it for sport.”









Man who sued over alleged “Baby Shark” torture dies inside Oklahoma County Jail


A plaintiff in a lawsuit against the Oklahoma County Jail died inside the jail on Sunday.



www.kfor.com


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2022)

I wanna get a few plants going again but apparently my seed stash sat too long cuz not a single one germinated. What’s a reputable seed bank these days and the best way to order them?


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I wanna get a few plants going again but apparently my seed stash sat too long cuz not a single one germinated. What’s a reputable seed bank these days and the best way to order them?


Badfishbeanco on instagram or this place https://www.pacificseedbank.com/shop-all-marijuana-seeds/ 
New420 Guy Seeds on Facebook also. https://new420guyseeds.com/?fbclid=IwAR2vR7qc3vffoB3jib2t43HFF3Qu_Fsu6S5Xi9lwbdNryi54xo2ygYaVBCs


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 15, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Hands down dopest mf shit I've ever seen! I love me some king fu movies. I've not seen any of these older ones though. Ong bak, IP man and my all time favorite called "True Legend" were a few of the ones I've seen. But this was on another level. I saw him holding that baby at the end and thought "this shits about get even more wild". AND IT DID! Thanks for posting. I've got a few people I need to show that to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in
> a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.
> 
> The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured
> ...


Still funny!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 15, 2022)

The Elusive Future of San Francisco’s Fog


Its ebb and flow has long defined life along the California coast. Now, some scientists fear climate change is causing an ethereal companion to fade away.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2022)

_"How to Keep Cancer from Spreading by Taking Aspirin. Aspirin is one of the most affordable drugs in the pharmacy. 
Can it keep cancer from spreading? That question is surprisingly controversial."_









Aspirin and cancer: biological mechanisms and clinical outcomes | Open Biology


Evidence on aspirin and cancer comes from two main sources: (1) the effect of aspirin upon biological mechanisms in cancer, and (2) clinical studies of patients with cancer, some of whom take aspirin. A series of systematic literature searches identified ...



royalsocietypublishing.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

Wow!
I knew the batteries were expensive but to lock someone out of their own car?




__





Canadian Tesla owner says automaker locked him out of his car until he pays $26,000 for new battery






www.msn.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

__





Loading…






www.iol.co.za





If you are into 1000s of girls wearing only skirts and beads... it is time for the Zulu king to choose a new wife....
The process basically involves throngs of nekid girls dancing hoping to attract the king's eye.

I bet king Charles is drooling with envy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New wife?


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> New wife?


Oh yeah he can have as many as he can afford... many African tribes like the Zulu can have multiple wives.
It's considered a great privilege to get into that harem with loads of perks. (Even some white girls take a stab at it)


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

@GreatwhiteNorth  








Alaska storm could bring "worst coastal flooding in 50 years"


Nearly 50-foot waves and tides up to 13 feet are expected as the dangerous storm brings hundreds of miles of hurricane-force winds.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> New wife?


Feels like a new Boat!


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better move your igloo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Feels like a new Boat!


What kinda boat do you have?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What kinda boat do you have?




My heart is still under the ocean.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

You ever see a Sealegs?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You ever see a Sealegs?


Never seen one, now if I could drive the boat up and put it on the trailer that would be killer.


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Feels like a new Boat!


New wife??

More like a new anchor.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2022)

How many Americans would wait in line 20-30 hours to view anyone?








Go inside Westminster Hall, where the Queen is lying in state | CNN


Huge queues formed in London on the first full day of the royal tradition.




www.cnn.com


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2022)

Road trip of suck.

We are on a 1400 mile treck to pay respects at a funeral.

Atending is not at issue. 

Making spur of the moment travel plans + traveling on a shoestring budget is stressful enough.

All while mourning the passing of a life long friend. My wife had been childhood friends with Dawn sience the age of 5, I had known Dawn for 30 years.

It's weighing hard on my wife.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Road trip of suck.
> 
> We are on a 1400 mile treck to pay respects at a funeral.
> 
> ...


I have a very similar weekend. Sorry to hear bud.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> New wife??
> 
> More like a new anchor.
> View attachment 5198835


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> How many Americans would wait in line 20-30 hours to view anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can they just please plant that lady in the ground & quit dragging her down every back street and alley in the UK?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can they just please plant that lady in the ground & quit dragging her down every back street and alley in the UK?


Lol, these people that are waiting for her are morons. Lol.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

__





Loading…






www.iol.co.za


----------



## neosapien (Sep 17, 2022)

And Blackpink dropped a new album and I am happy…


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

neosapien said:


> And Blackpink dropped a new album and I am happy…


My daughter listens to that crap


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2022)

Way to start off the new season! Full episode, you're welcome...


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2022)

Summer just won't give up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2022)

We're showing partly cloudy & 82 for Thursday.
If it holds I'm taking the boat to the river.

Open invite.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> My daughter listens to that crap


Mine too. Thats how I discovered them. Gives us something to bond over.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> How many Americans would wait in line 20-30 hours to view anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chairman Mao's embalmed body (against his final wishes) is on display in Tiananmen Square. When we first went to China my wife went in to pay her respects. But said she really just wanted to see if his body looked the same from 15 years previous. I'm not sure if she was expecting him to melt or something lol. I didn't go in as I was afraid of doing something unknowingly offensive and being disappeared.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Mine too. Thats how I discovered them. Gives us something to bond over.


I swear she knows every word of every song snd is learning korean too on her own... Dad's wonderful autism passed on in the genes


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Summer just won't give up.
> View attachment 5199634


We’re supposed to be in the 90’s all week with 97 forecasted for Thursday.


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2022)

Not a parent here, but wouldn't the sane and educational approach to any of these "banned" books be to read and discuss them intelligently with
your kids?









Banned in the USA: The Growing Movement to Censor Books in Schools


“More” is the operative word for this report on school book bans, which offers the first comprehensive look at bans throughout the 2021–22 school year.




pen.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2022)

Fin Shaggy?





__





23-Year-Old 'Crypto King' Has Luxury Cars Seized After $35 Million of Investor Money Vanishes






www.msn.com


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

USA Mullet Championships - Business Up Front & Party In The Back


Glorified, demonized, respected and detested, the Mullet has endured throughout human history to be officially celebrated at the USA Mullet Championships.



mulletchamp.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m telling ya ..I can do the weed & and I can do the alcohol independently & I’m dialed in & shits WAY above average but when I dial up the alcohol and cap it w/really really good indoor organic ,I am FUCKING IN TUNE !!!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2022)

So I'm doing a good job of becoming strunk last night and I go to fire up the BBQ to cook some dogs and hotlinks. I had the lid open using a lighter to light it and a freakin rat jumps out of it, bounces off my arm and hits the ground running. At least it wasn't on fire.  With my sloth like reflexes I just looked down and thought "that sucks". I found out with all the burners on high it gets close to 600 degrees. I figure it is pretty much sanitized now. Put out a couple traps to try to eliminate the culprit. We have a field behind the house so rats are not uncommon in the yard, damn vermin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> So I'm doing a good job of becoming strunk last night and I go to fire up the BBQ to cook some dogs and hotlinks. I had the lid open using a lighter to light it and a freakin rat jumps out of it, bounces off my arm and hits the ground running. At least it wasn't on fire.  With my sloth like reflexes I just looked down and thought "that sucks". I found out with all the burners on high it gets close to 600 degrees. I figure it is pretty much sanitized now. Put out a couple traps to try to eliminate the culprit. We have a field behind the house so rats are not uncommon in the yard, damn vermin.


We had Norway's around when I lived in AK (fishing town).
Some of those darn things were twice the size of an adult muskrat.

I used #1 longspring victors on them & if not anchored they'd drag the trap away!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> So I'm doing a good job of becoming strunk last night and I go to fire up the BBQ to cook some dogs and hotlinks. I had the lid open using a lighter to light it and a freakin rat jumps out of it, bounces off my arm and hits the ground running. At least it wasn't on fire.  With my sloth like reflexes I just looked down and thought "that sucks". I found out with all the burners on high it gets close to 600 degrees. I figure it is pretty much sanitized now. Put out a couple traps to try to eliminate the culprit. We have a field behind the house so rats are not uncommon in the yard, damn vermin.


I’ve never seen a live rat in my life tbh









The stirring story of how Alberta became the first place in the world to banish the rat


In humanity’s centuries-long battle with the rat, only Alberta has claimed indisputable victory




nationalpost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’ve never seen a live rat in my life tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cats aren't going to share the wealth with some rat. You're their bitch  no rat's chiseling in


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> So I'm doing a good job of becoming strunk last night and I go to fire up the BBQ to cook some dogs and hotlinks. I had the lid open using a lighter to light it and a freakin rat jumps out of it, bounces off my arm and hits the ground running. At least it wasn't on fire.  With my sloth like reflexes I just looked down and thought "that sucks". I found out with all the burners on high it gets close to 600 degrees. I figure it is pretty much sanitized now. Put out a couple traps to try to eliminate the culprit. We have a field behind the house so rats are not uncommon in the yard, damn vermin.


Good news you're retired. No more tow ukes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573781820864450565Once the USAF sees this. I mean maybe for the buffs or fat albert but


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Cats aren't going to share the wealth with some rat. You're their bitch  no rat's chiseling in



On that note…. I’ve never so much as seen a mouse around my house either


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good news you're retired. No more tow ukes
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573781820864450565Once the USAF sees this. I mean maybe for the buffs or fat albert but


I just rode on the wing a couple times. When the taxiway was too narrow they would pull one of the pogo's and hang the wing over the runoff next to the taxi way.
Pogo:



Not me.
Edit: I just noticed the ice on the wing in the pogo pic. It ices up over the empty outboard fuel tank.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just rode on the wing a couple times. When the taxiway was too narrow they would pull one of the pogo's and hang the wing over the runoff next to the taxi way.
> Pogo:
> View attachment 5202776
> 
> ...


So we can call you Ballast?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So we can call you Ballast?


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So we can call you Ballast?


I've been called worse. The large pieces of lead used in the nose for counterbalance are called pigs...
I'm 6'2" 220, I'm not extremely fluffy, however I have spent a lot of money to attain my beer belly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> I've been called worse. The large pieces of lead used in the nose for counterbalance are called pigs...
> I'm 6'2" 220, I'm not extremely fluffy, however I have spent a lot of money to attain my beer belly.


In the old Buoy tenders we had around 2 tons of them in the bow thruster space - sucks being a nonrate having to heft those ingots out to do a bilge paint. Ahh, the perks of being an E-8 (damn my cup is gettin cold, be right back with fresh Joe).

Pretty easy to figure out why they were called pigs by the boys.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2022)

Power just went ou


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2022)

Just got a FB msg from my cousin telling me to link up with a HHS agent whom would help me with a 150k grant (and was working on Sunday night!) only his name was spelled wrong.
Stupid fuckers.

Just try and text him now he's online
It for everybody
Do that's now so I will be sure that I gave you the legit link and I pray for you that you will qualify in Jesus name because this is life opportunity














*You sent*
*What was your dogs name when we visited?*

Are you kidding me
This program is 100% real and legit as you should know i can't do something illegal that will tarnish my image not to talk of letting you trust me for that, you know i hate scam and hoax i got the money for real, you know if I'm aware this is a scam, i wont tell you about it.

*You sent*
*Nope - I'm about 99% sure this is not you. Prove me wrong - what was his name?*

I understand how you feel about it, that was the same way I felt when i was doing this also, but I did it with faith and I got the money delivered to me and give thanks to God.

*You sent*
*Again - what was his name?*

You know it already why are you asking me that You should know I can never tell you something that is not real or something that am not sure I have already got the money

*You sent*
*Hey dude - you are not my friend nor my relative. Suck a bag of dicks!*

I can't tell you want you know already know
Don't worry anyone more
I'm not forcing you ok
It because I want you too benefit from it that why ok
Have you been screwed before and program before? Because i understand you are doubting

*You sent*
*Do you not comprehend "suck a bag of dicks" means I ain't buying your bullshit?*

Stupid SOB was persistent I must say * good luck on him for guessing a non-existent dog's name. Lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 26, 2022)

don’t wanna start a whole thread so I’ll ask here real quick, a friend of mine was gifted a few plants and asked me why it’s all single finger leaves on the whole plant. I say it looks like it’s re vegged but she claims they’ve been outside this whole time. Weird strain? Mutant? What’s your thoughts?


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2022)

This is quite an astounding feat.



Indiana high school junior becomes only student in the world to earn a perfect score on AP Calculus exam



Felix Zhang is one of 270,000 students worldwide who took the AP exam in May 2022



https://flipboard.com/topic/mathematicseducation/indiana-high-school-junior-becomes-only-student-in-the-world-to-earn-a-perfect-s/a-b7jep0XhTdOonsYopvl_-Q%3Aa%3A47769551-5553f28945%2Ffoxnews.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 27, 2022)

I was looking for AAA batteries and came across a tinny. Has to be weed right? No tweakes around here. So naturally I hit it. Hmm taste floral. Oh shit whats going on. And fuck me if that wasnt salvia! Ive been doing the crappie flop for 15 min just coming down. Fuck not what wanted or expected


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


There is no dark side of the moon, actually it's all dark.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2022)

@curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2022)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> don’t wanna start a whole thread so I’ll ask here real quick, a friend of mine was gifted a few plants and asked me why it’s all single finger leaves on the whole plant. I say it looks like it’s re vegged but she claims they’ve been outside this whole time. Weird strain? Mutant? What’s your thoughts?


My guess is hop latent viroid.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

__





Loading…






cdn.star.nesdis.noaa.gov





Hurricane satellite IR loop, takes it a couple to load.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm OK with this.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 28, 2022)

In my travels today - had turn around and snap a photo. There's a bit to unpack here...


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 28, 2022)

R.I.P. Coolio


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> R.I.P. Coolio


I don't listen to a lot of rap music but Coolio I would listen to.

Several videos come to mind but this one I like as it was the first I had heard of his work.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2022)

​


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I do some consulting for the manufacturer of these trucks.

I was not involved in arranging for this event, but it is certain most of these trucks have been in my view prior to this pick.

Those trucks sale for 150k to 500k+ depending on it's custom design.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Is that real? I wonder where everyone is and why some of the booms are up with the stabilizers down........kinda reminds me of sales lot I've driven past before.


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that real? I wonder where everyone is and why some of the booms are up with the stabilizers down........kinda reminds me of sales lot I've driven past before.


The booms may be up to help the driver find his truck when it's time to pullout. 

Otherwise I can not think of a reason for them to be raised while parked on a lot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> The booms may be up to help the driver find his truck when it's time to pullout.
> 
> Otherwise I can not think of a reason for them to be raised while parked on a lot.


Yeah, I could see that.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Sep 30, 2022)

Hydraulic systems sit better without wear and tear under load some people just do it naturally when parking trucks and lifts. I was always taught to pull back your hydraulics to prevent problems in your valves and cylinders. Especially if sitting in shit weather.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Hydraulic systems sit better without wear and tear under load some people just do it naturally when parking trucks and lifts. I was always taught to extend your hydraulics to prevent problems in your valves and cylinders. Especially if sitting in shit weather


I ran a Hydro repair & design shop for 20 years & would always tell customers to store everything retracted to protect cylinder rods from possible damage and debris accumulation. If I had to guess, the stabilizers are down in anticipation of weather. If that's the case you can bet they will drop the booms too.


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ran a Hydro repair & design shop for 20 years & would always tell customers to store everything retracted to protect cylinder rods from possible damage and debris accumulation. If I had to guess, the stabilizers are down in anticipation of weather. If that's the case you can bet they will drop the booms too.


I have asked a lead hydrolics tech who works for Altec, the manufacturer of most of the trucks in that pic.

He said it is always recomended for the boom to be stored when not in use.
To protect the truck from unnecessary risk.

Being in a high wind situation will put added stress on the entire truck.

The center section of those booms is made of fiberglass and swinging back and forth in high winds has the potential to damage them.

TC did not offer a guess as to why they may be extended in this pic.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Sep 30, 2022)

Yeah you would think expecting high winds nobody would’ve extended anything. People are strange


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2022)

@tyler.durden I think you'll like this. If not, I'm posting it anyways.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2022)

neosapien said:


> @tyler.durden I think you'll like this. If not, I'm posting it anyways.



If she played that guitar solo naked, this would have been the greatest video ever...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that real? I wonder where everyone is and why some of the booms are up with the stabilizers down........kinda reminds me of sales lot I've driven past before.


lol, thats insane. They said that picture was taken at or right by the notorious rich community called Thee Villages. They were all Probably on stand by for the rich people who live at the Villages if their power went down. Because they are the most important people in Florida. I left Fort Meyers about 9 months ago and although my move out of Florida has been a bad one. I am really happy i did leave and was not there to go through Ian because I would have nothing right now. Funny thing is I am moving back cross country today but to NC for school. not right on the coast but i still worry about floods from Hurricanes but should not be a direct hit like the coasts take.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, thats insane. They said that picture was taken at or right by the notorious rich community called Thee Villages. They were all Probably on stand by for the rich people who live at the Villages if their power went down. Because they are the most important people in Florida. I left Fort Meyers about 9 months ago and although my move out of Florida has been a bad one. I am really happy i did leave and was not there to go through Ian because I would have nothing right now. Funny thing is I am moving back cross country today but to NC for school. not right on the coast but i still worry about floods from Hurricanes but should not be a direct hit like the coasts take.


You definitely have a wandering nature.
Momma tells me we are never moving again ~ stomps foot ~

Yes ma'am.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, thats insane. They said that picture was taken at or right by the notorious rich community called Thee Villages. They were all Probably on stand by for the rich people who live at the Villages if their power went down. Because they are the most important people in Florida. I left Fort Meyers about 9 months ago and although my move out of Florida has been a bad one. I am really happy i did leave and was not there to go through Ian because I would have nothing right now. Funny thing is I am moving back cross country today but to NC for school. not right on the coast but i still worry about floods from Hurricanes but should not be a direct hit like the coasts take.


Yeah, Florida has a lot going for it. Until it doesn't. My folks retired to Naples in 2016. 2017 Irma blew away their house. And savings. Just got their power back on an hour ago from this one. Luckily no major damage this time. But seems silly to live in a place that devastates you once a decade or so.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You definitely have a wandering nature.
> Momma tells me we are never moving again ~ stomps foot ~
> 
> Yes ma'am.


She must really be happy where she is. That’s awesome. I don’t see myself settling down in one place ever , maybe except the grave . Lol. No, seriously, But not really even that. I prefer to get scattered or something. I saw this one movie once where a women insisted when she died she wanted her ashes flushed down the toilet. The family gathered around a public toilet in a public restroom somewhere random and flushed her. That was pretty neat. When your gone, your fucking gone. 


neosapien said:


> Yeah, Florida has a lot going for it. Until it doesn't. My folks retired to Naples in 2016. 2017 Irma blew away their house. And savings. Just got their power back on an hour ago from this one. Luckily no major damage this time. But seems silly to live in a place that devastates you once a decade or so.


It does seem quite nerve racking . I am glad to hear they escaped the wrath of Ian.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

After the hottest September on record more above average temps on the way. At least there are no triple digits in the forecast.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2022)

This is why I rarely eat out and never at fast food restaurants. You don't know what's going on back in the kitchen or in your food. 









Ex-manager of Vancouver Arby’s sentenced after urinating in milkshake mix


A former manager at an Arby’s restaurant in Washington has been sentenced to more than five years in prison after admitting he possessed child pornography and urinated into a milkshake mix that mig…




www.koin.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

"I know that taste..."


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This is why I rarely eat out and never at fast food restaurants. You don't know what's going on back in the kitchen or in your food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raratt said:


> "I know that taste..."


As I'm sitting here having a double quarter pounder with bacon.......


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2022)

All the money we spend on all kinds of stuff and we can't somehow fix this? 








The hidden faces of hunger in America


More than 1.2 million people struggled to put food on the table at some point last year in the Washington, D.C. region. Tens of millions more are struggling across the country.




www.npr.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, Florida has a lot going for it. Until it doesn't. My folks retired to Naples in 2016. 2017 Irma blew away their house. And savings. Just got their power back on an hour ago from this one. Luckily no major damage this time. But seems silly to live in a place that devastates you once a decade or so.


Every time I even think about moving there, I have to reconsider after such an event. I don't think I'd care much for the heat as I did when I was younger. Glad your folks got thru it ok. I was reading that not as many people have insurance to cover everything like you might imagine they would


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Every time I even think about moving there, I have to reconsider after such an event. I don't think I'd care much for the heat as I did when I was younger. Glad your folks got thru it ok. I was reading that not as many people have insurance to cover everything like you might imagine they would


Yeah my folks inherited their place down there when my mom's dad died. And my grandpap's place, while nice and renovated, was old and no one would insure it. As I'm sure is the case for a lot of folks down there. 
Lots of other places to retire to. I got my sights on New Mexico. Not sure why. Just always seemed like the desert is a good place to die lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Every time I even think about moving there, I have to reconsider after such an event. I don't think I'd care much for the heat as I did when I was younger. Glad your folks got thru it ok. I was reading that not as many people have insurance to cover everything like you might imagine they would


The truth is very few want (or can afford) to lay out the massive insurance policy payment every month.
It would be like us trying to get earthquake insurance when we were living in the "ring of fire".
Average people simply cannot justify the financial drain.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my folks inherited their place down there when my mom's dad died. And my grandpap's place, while nice and renovated, was old and no one would insure it. As I'm sure is the case for a lot of folks down there.
> Lots of other places to retire to. I got my sights on New Mexico. Not sure why. Just always seemed like the desert is a good place to die lol.


It's pretty up by Taos and the red river.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 2, 2022)

Damn I'm killing it on jeopardy. Big fan of trivia.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2022)

I remember her debut in my 20s. She was so hot, yet so angry. Just irresistible...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2022)

I need about 2 weeks straight of this. 2022 has not been kind to my IRA's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I need about 2 weeks straight of this. 2022 has not been kind to my IRA's
> 
> View attachment 5207614


I hear ya - I've had to watch about 70K go up in smoke.

~ Long game, focus on the Long game ~


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2022)

The hotel room they gave me smells terrible, but I don’t have the energy to play the “sniff the room” game until I find the best one. Instead, I took out my Lavender body oil and dusted the entire room with it. Fucking stinky Mississippi. But gas is $ 2.89 a gallon!! Good times at the pump!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The hotel room they gave me smells terrible, but I don’t have the energy to play the “sniff the room” game until I find the best one. Instead, I took out my Lavender body oil and dusted the entire room with it. Fucking stinky Mississippi. But gas is $ 2.89 a gallon!! Good times at the pump!


Buy a extra gas can and fill it lol damn!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Buy a extra gas can and fill it lol damn!


I just topped off my car yesterday and am paying almost $7/gallon. I reflected on some of the other options and I'm happy to pay my California tax.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The hotel room they gave me smells terrible, but I don’t have the energy to play the “sniff the room” game until I find the best one. Instead, I took out my Lavender body oil and dusted the entire room with it. Fucking stinky Mississippi. But gas is $ 2.89 a gallon!! Good times at the pump!


What you doing in the Deep South ? Are you going to be around for long ?


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I just topped off my car yesterday and am paying almost $7/gallon. I reflected on some of the other options and I'm happy to pay my California tax.


"topped off my car"
Dang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2022)

So catchy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2022)

Bareback said:


> What you doing in the Deep South ? Are you going to be around for long ?


I am just passing on thru . Sure is pretty here and people are so friendly. Chillin in ole Alabamie right now. Georgia next, prob gonna call South Carolina home for the night then to find a home in NC.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am just passing on thru . Sure is pretty here and people are so friendly. Chillin in ole Alabamie right now. Georgia next, prob gonna call South Carolina home for the night then to find a home in NC.


That’s cool, are you on I10 or I20 . Either way be careful in hot lanta.

I wish I knew you were coming by, I would have bought you lunch.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I remember her debut in my 20s. She was so hot, yet so angry. Just irresistible...


I always wanted to fiona's apples..lol..
_Jay and sclient Bob.._


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I always wanted to fiona's apples..lol..
> _Jay and sclient Bob.._


I think your quote is missing an important verb


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I think your quote is missing an important verb


My bad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2022)

Interesting way to deal with a difficult topic. kids too.

_"We know how tough end-of-life discussions are, so we created and tested a wonderful and fun sorting card game to help you easily start a comfortable conversation and choose your own way – in life, and at the end-of-life."_





Go Wish – Coda Alliance


Just another WordPress site




codaalliance.org









Pediatric GoWish Together – Coda Alliance


Just another WordPress site




codaalliance.org


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I think your quote is missing an important verb


Taste?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Interesting way to deal with a difficult topic. kids too.
> 
> _"We know how tough end-of-life discussions are, so we created and tested a wonderful and fun sorting card game to help you easily start a comfortable conversation and choose your own way – in life, and at the end-of-life."_
> 
> ...


 If "screaming you'll never take me alive copper" is not one of the choices then I just can't take a card game about euthanasia seriously.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> Taste?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Interesting way to deal with a difficult topic. kids too.
> 
> _"We know how tough end-of-life discussions are, so we created and tested a wonderful and fun sorting card game to help you easily start a comfortable conversation and choose your own way – in life, and at the end-of-life."_
> 
> ...


Also, because it's been a minute and my credits are stacking up…


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


>


Yeah I remember being like around 12 or so when "criminal" and it's accompanying mv came out and was like fuck take it off you little slut stop teasing me! I'm pretty sure at 12 that video was still enough though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 5, 2022)

neosapien said:


> fuck take it off you little slut stop teasing me! I'm pretty sure at 12 that video was still enough though.


Yup..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2022)

Bareback said:


> That’s cool, are you on I10 or I20 . Either way be careful in hot lanta.
> 
> I wish I knew you were coming by, I would have bought you lunch.


It was I20. Atlanta was hectic on the 75/85 interchange. Thanks though. Maybe next time. There is Big Bubba down in the swamps that’s kinda a bucket list dream. I wanna feed him some chicken. 5 hours to go. Whenever I hit 400 miles I am like done. I got my new car new car up to doing 48 mpg, so that’s pretty cool.
Since Mississippi gas prices have soared to $3.20. Still better than $6 but n Cali. Lol, but it’s like, oh Mississippi. Mississippi was awesome but losing internet in my car for 2 hours was frightening. Lol


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It was I20. Atlanta was hectic on the 75/85 interchange. Thanks though. Maybe next time. There is Big Bubba down in the swamps that’s kinda a bucket list dream. I wanna feed him some chicken. 5 hours to go. Whenever I hit 400 miles I am like done. I got my new car new car up to doing 48 mpg, so that’s pretty cool.
> Since Mississippi gas prices have soared to $3.20. Still better than $6 but n Cali. Lol, but it’s like, oh Mississippi. Mississippi was awesome but losing internet in my car for 2 hours was frightening. Lol


Gas tax in GA is higher than here in Bama but it’s lower in SC and I don’t know how NC compares . My son lives in the mountains in NC but rural towns are usually higher on prices so no need to ask him about things like that.
I hope you enjoy the east coast. The humidity will be dramatically different lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Gas tax in GA is higher than here in Bama but it’s lower in SC and I don’t know how NC compares . My son lives in the mountains in NC but rural towns are usually higher on prices so no need to ask him about things like that.
> I hope you enjoy the east coast. The humidity will be dramatically different lol.


I was seriously considering Boone NC but it just didn’t play out and my school ain’t up therez any ways . It’s pretty expensive up there and very remote. Maybe one day. Humidity sucks. Thank you, the east coast rocks. People have so much personality here.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2022)

@Laughing Grass, may I use your 3D Printer for about a month?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2022)

Whistleblower: 665 FBI employees under misconduct investigations left prior to ruling | Federal News Network


Hundreds of FBI employees under investigation for alleged misconduct either retired or left the agency over nearly two decades before the Justice Department made a final ruling in their case…




federalnewsnetwork.com




https://www.grassley.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/grassley_to_doj_fbi_sexual_misconduct_allegations.pdf


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2022)

Feel good fact - 

Gorillas hum when eating their favorite foods.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2022)

Heard the first flock of geese yesterday, we're in the Pacific Flyway and the birds overwinter here in the rice fields.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Heard the first flock of geese yesterday, we're in the Pacific Flyway and the birds overwinter here in the rice fields.



The buzzards are beginning to form up for their commute


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2022)

Next quilt I'm starting work on. I usually cut most everything on my Studio Die Cutter. This was a treat for my birthday. It's all laser cut pieces, so extremely accurate, can't wait to see if I can sew as accurately as they cut.
Challenge accepted!


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2022)

this website has aged me by 14 years in one week jfc


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2022)

sunni said:


> this website has aged me by 14 years in one week jfc


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2022)

sunni said:


> this website has aged me by 14 years in one week jfc


You still look Great! (sorry neo)


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> You still look Great! (sorry neo)


poor @neosapien has watched me age ungracefully via fb friends


----------



## neosapien (Oct 10, 2022)

sunni said:


> poor @neosapien has watched me age ungracefully via fb friends


I whole-fucking-heartedly disagree. And often have to be like "don't hit on Sunni, that's not Sunni here". To throw it back to when we first met… you're still banging hot.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

A scientist has stumbled upon a creature with a “transient anus” that appears only when it is needed, before vanishing completely.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> A scientist has stumbled upon a creature with a “transient anus” that appears only when it is needed, before vanishing completely.


For some reason this reminds me of my youth, looking back I had made a mess.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 11, 2022)

Yesterday I made an amazing pot of chili , after eating on it for two days I’ve come up with a new phrase ( whilst sitting on the throne ) and it goes like this “ ping ping ping ricochet bean “ .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday I made an amazing pot of chili , after eating on it for two days I’ve come up with a new phrase ( whilst sitting on the throne ) and it goes like this “ ping ping ping ricochet bean “ .


----------



## Bareback (Oct 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5211281


It’s pretty damn soft already.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2022)

20 lbs of love

​


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

Why is this stuff not readily available around here?


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm glad more high schools are offering financial (and hopefully investing) literacy courses. When I was still working all those years ago, I was amazed at the twenty somethings that didn't have a clue. But I guess at their age I wasn't all that smart either or I could have retired at 48 instead of 58 









Should High Schools Teach Financial Literacy? More States Say Yes


There is growing momentum at the state level for personal finance requirements in high schools to ensure higher levels of financial literacy among graduating students.




www.forbes.com









The Case for High School Financial Literacy | High School Financial Literacy Report: Making the Grade 2017 | Center for Financial Literacy


Personal finance education should start early at both home and school. Learn more about the state of financial literacy.




www.champlain.edu












A Banking App For Kids and Teens Now Has Safety Features


Greenlight kids banking app recently launched an entirely new plan called Greenlight Infinity, which takes safety to the next level.




wellkeptwallet.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2022)

For yet one more best friend gone too soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2022)

Almost ready to depart


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5212664
> Almost ready to depart


Here was last year's migration. Oct 18. It was an eerie moment lowering the flag half way and seeing a huge flock of vultures above.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 14, 2022)

I went back in time on here.. theres alot of people i miss that until now i had forgotten..

But this fucker!!!..


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 16, 2022)

A Behavioral Test to Detect Early Risk of Alzheimer's


Caltech researchers have made progress on developing a behavioral test to predict an individual's risk of developing Alzheimer's disease.




www.caltech.edu





here's the test or part of it (carefully read instructions):








ᐉ Stroop Effect Test - Take The Stroop Test Online


Explore your reaction and mental flexibility online ⚡ with famous Stroop Effect Test! ⚡ ☝ here!




psycho-tests.com





BB's RESULTS:
YOU SCORED 23 FROM 23
YOUR REACTION AND MENTAL FLEXIBILITY ARE BETTER THAN THE 30% OF THE RESPONDENTS
Total number of responses: 23
Number of correct answers: 23
Number of errors: 0
Your average reaction time for a correct answer: 2609 msec


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> A Behavioral Test to Detect Early Risk of Alzheimer's
> 
> 
> Caltech researchers have made progress on developing a behavioral test to predict an individual's risk of developing Alzheimer's disease.
> ...


I'm not good at tests.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> A Behavioral Test to Detect Early Risk of Alzheimer's
> 
> 
> Caltech researchers have made progress on developing a behavioral test to predict an individual's risk of developing Alzheimer's disease.
> ...



Nice..


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2022)

Came across this: Someone used an AI graphics software to recreate this historical figure as a modern person. Who is it? There are some clues within


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2022)

SO, I went to Jiffy Lube to get my oil changed and one of the techs brings me a nasty looking cabin air filter and asks If I want to have them replace it. $24 what a deal. Turns out my car doesn't have a cabin filter, and there is no place to put one.  I'm going to fry them on Yelp first, BBB complaint, and whatever else I can find.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5213447Came across this: Someone used an AI graphics software to recreate this historical figure as a modern person. Who is it? There are some clues within


Kurt dougless


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> SO, I went to Jiffy Lube to get my oil changed and one of the techs brings me a nasty looking cabin air filter and asks If I want to have them replace it. $24 what a deal. Turns out my car doesn't have a cabin filter, and there is no place to put one.  I'm going to fry them on Yelp first, BBB complaint, and whatever else I can find.


Yes.. fry them fuckers.. i cant stand crooked machanics..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5213447Came across this: Someone used an AI graphics software to recreate this historical figure as a modern person. Who is it? There are some clues within


George washington?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> George washington?


Bing bing!


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes.. fry them fuckers.. i cant stand crooked machanics..


Local Facebook page also.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> SO, I went to Jiffy Lube to get my oil changed and one of the techs brings me a nasty looking cabin air filter and asks If I want to have them replace it. $24 what a deal. Turns out my car doesn't have a cabin filter, and there is no place to put one.  I'm going to fry them on Yelp first, BBB complaint, and whatever else I can find.


File a complaint with the Bureau of Automotive Repair. 

Here's the URL:








Welcome to the BAR Online Complaint Form - California Department of Consumer Affairs







www.dca.ca.gov


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> File a complaint with the Bureau of Automotive Repair.
> 
> Here's the URL:
> 
> ...


C/W


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 17, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5213447Came across this: Someone used an AI graphics software to recreate this historical figure as a modern person. Who is it? There are some clues within


Charles Dance, the English actor LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2022)

https://files.consumerfinance.gov/f/documents/cfpb_consumer-reporting-companies-list_2022-01.pdf


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Charles Dance, the English actor LOLView attachment 5213719


I thought it was kirk douglas at first..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 18, 2022)

Woke up to about 1-2 inches of snow this morning.. plants are still holding strong.. suppose to be up in the 70s mid week.. fingers are crossed they can keep from molding out..


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I thought it was kirk douglas at first..View attachment 5214457


I AM SPARTACUS!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2022)

home, at last.lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> home, at last.lolView attachment 5214896View attachment 5214897View attachment 5214898


I grew up down there! Have fun......eat..there is so much great food.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I grew up down there! Have fun......eat..there is so much great food.


Where did you grow up? I grew up here as well! Maybe I know you. Looking forward to getting some Sicilian pizza in NYC this weekend. So many fun things to do around here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where did you grow up? I grew up here as well! Maybe I know you. Looking forward to getting some Sicilian pizza in NYC this weekend. So many fun things to do around here.


North. You might.....I know everyone lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 20, 2022)

#10 Damn if I still don't have some of this.
#18 Remember after a few years the bands would stretch out and you'd be laying on that divider bar?
#29 I immediately thought "cocaine" first instead of "Kodak"









I Hate To Break It To You But If You Recognize Any Of These 32 Pictures You Are Officially Old


I don't make the rules. It's just the truth.




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2022)

Stopped at a gas station to get coffee. And a guy in a brand new Bronco pulled in next to me and hit the pylons lol.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 20, 2022)

_"A nearly two-decade effort by Californians to cut their emissions of planet-warming carbon dioxide may have been erased by a single, devastating year of wildfires, according to UCLA and University of Chicago researchers. The state’s record-breaking 2020 fire season, which saw more than 4 million acres burn, spewed almost twice the tonnage of greenhouse gases as the total amount of carbon dioxide reductions made since 2003, according to a study published recently in the journal Environmental Pollution.

Researchers estimated that about 127 million metric tons of carbon dioxide equivalent were released by the fires, compared with about 65 million metric tons of reductions achieved in the previous 18 years."_









Up in smoke: California's greenhouse gas reductions could be wiped out by 2020 wildfires


In this short communication, we estimate that California's wildfire carbon dioxide equivalent (CO2e) emissions from 2020 are approximately two times h…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> _"A nearly two-decade effort by Californians to cut their emissions of planet-warming carbon dioxide may have been erased by a single, devastating year of wildfires, according to UCLA and University of Chicago researchers. The state’s record-breaking 2020 fire season, which saw more than 4 million acres burn, spewed almost twice the tonnage of greenhouse gases as the total amount of carbon dioxide reductions made since 2003, according to a study published recently in the journal Environmental Pollution.
> 
> Researchers estimated that about 127 million metric tons of carbon dioxide equivalent were released by the fires, compared with about 65 million metric tons of reductions achieved in the previous 18 years."_
> 
> ...


There wasn't enough rakes...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> _"A nearly two-decade effort by Californians to cut their emissions of planet-warming carbon dioxide may have been erased by a single, devastating year of wildfires, according to UCLA and University of Chicago researchers. The state’s record-breaking 2020 fire season, which saw more than 4 million acres burn, spewed almost twice the tonnage of greenhouse gases as the total amount of carbon dioxide reductions made since 2003, according to a study published recently in the journal Environmental Pollution.
> 
> Researchers estimated that about 127 million metric tons of carbon dioxide equivalent were released by the fires, compared with about 65 million metric tons of reductions achieved in the previous 18 years."_
> 
> ...


Wow. I am so glad I don’t live there anymore. The water is terrible , the air is Terrible.. it’s the entire west coast, not just California anymore. I certainly did see more Teslas there than anywhere else in this country. I am glad I got the fuck out of there .


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2022)

I want one.






*Watch This Guy Take a Hit With a $2,400 Laser Bong*








Laser powered bong by Lazer Dabs ⚡️







www.youtube.com





No more butane torch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2022)

Found a pic of @tyler.durden's violin


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found a pic of @tyler.durden's violin
> 
> View attachment 5215695



I'd hit that. There's a reason the sound openings in the front of the instrument are referred to as "F" holes.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583376692629815296


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2022)

Someone I have known for a few years has decided to go on a diet, again.


This time they were explaining how this weekend is going to be a last hoorah.

Their plan is to eat whatever sweets available until Monday.
Magical Monday, to start the newest pledge to diet and lose weight, again.

It was difficult to completely understand what was being said, so I had to ask, "Please stop choking on the Oreos you are eating now while you tell me of the diet you plan to start next week!"

I wonder what would happen if they were introduced to _Oreo Stuffed Chocolate Chip Cookies_ on Sunday.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2022)

_"vape cartridges containing hashish oil were in her luggage mistakenly"_

..as much as this sucks for her, if you're going to a foreign country with admittedly tough drug laws, don't you fucking do a final check of your shit before leaving? I mean, hasn't everyone seen at least one episode of "_Locked Up Abroad"_ or _"Midnight Express"?_









Russian court denies Brittney Griner's appeal of 9-year prison sentence


A Russian court has denied the appeal of WNBA Brittney Griner on Tuesday, who is facing a nine-year prison sentence on drug charges.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2022)

We saw this bird at the lake today . It had this fish in its mouth and just kept flying around with it playing with it. It was weird because why didn’t it eat it?


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2022)

was making a point to the other fish


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


She has been breaking track records all year, can't keep it together for the finals usually, unfortunately.


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2022)

What is in the back seat?








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> Someone I have known for a few years has decided to go on a diet, again.
> 
> 
> This time they were explaining how this weekend is going to be a last hoorah.
> ...


I have to make those cookies!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to make those cookies!


And 2 hours later instead of crickets you'll hear snoring. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And 2 hours later instead of crickets you'll hear snoring. Lol


No no, I wouldn't put weed in them. These would be all about taste


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2022)

There will be two things left after the apocalypse, roaches and Keith Richards...


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Oct 27, 2022)

AI based crop modelling. Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> home, at last.lolView attachment 5214896View attachment 5214897View attachment 5214898


Note, never invite Amber over to sit in my hot tub. It's lovely there! You must be so happy to be home. My husband misses philly terribly.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Lately there's been some commercials about augmented reality glasses for crop management etc.... The future promises to be fascinating.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Note, never invite Amber over to sit in my hot tub. It's lovely there! You must be so happy to be home. My husband misses philly terribly.


Your husband is from Philly as well?! That’s so weird. We have so much in common it’s wild. What part of Philly is he from?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your husband is from Philly as well?! That’s so weird. We have so much in common it’s wild. What part of Philly is he from?


He's from just outside, a place called Havertown, you?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> He's from just outside, a place called Havertown, you?


Most of the relatives from my mom's side were from Quakertown and Bridesburg, not far from Havertown. They worked for PRR, Plumb tools, and Frankford Arsenal from what I remember. I got lost going to the corner store once when I was about 7 or so when we visited. All the row houses looked the same! My aunt's neighbor found me crying on her door step. These neighborhoods were where EVERYONE knew each other. What a strange and enduring memory, just like it happened yesterday. BTW, aunt sent me with a note to buy cigs lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2022)

I was today years old when I learned you can't talk while inhaling through your nose.


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was today years old when I learned you can't talk while inhaling through your nose.












Breathing for dummies!






Mouth breathers, ya gotta love them!


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2022)

During a conversation on hunting and guns my wife was trying to remember a specific name.

She says, "You know, the rocker guy "Wang Dang", or something like that."

I was a bit surprised that she remembered lyrics to an outstanding song.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was today years old when I learned you can't talk while inhaling through your nose.


In high school I learned you can continue to play and sustain a note while playing an oboe, or alto saxophone, while inhaling through your nose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2022)

RIP D.H. 








Dead Kennedys Drummer D.H. Peligro Dead at 63, Hit Head in Bathroom


D.H. Peligro's cause of death has been cited as trauma to the head from an accidental fall, but law enforcement sources say something else may have triggered his collapse.




www.tmz.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2022)

My train wreck leaning cross i have smells like beef jurky. Like teriyake and black pepper.. its so wild smelling..
Im hoping it holds this the whole time through curing..


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

Conophytum pageae,


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> Conophytum pageae,


The stenting has been good for you! The new Rorschachs have taken on a new bent!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> Conophytum pageae,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

Happy Halloween.

Today is my four year anniversary at RIU.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

Good morning, any plans for Halloween? Besides the ViparSpectra contest?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, any plans for Halloween? Besides the ViparSpectra contest?


There is candy to dispense later but I'm scheduled for a dog walk and another day of yardwork


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

We don't really get many trick or treaters here. Maybe 3 or 4. Although you'd think we'd see a lot because houses here decorate for Halloween on a serious level. But we do have several large parties for the kids here. Usually one or two on each block.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

I got a letter from the property manager asking us to drop $10 worth of non-peanut based candy at the concierge by 4pm today. I passive aggressively bought snicker bars and reese peanut butter cups.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a letter from the property manager asking us to drop $10 worth of non-peanut based candy at the concierge by 4pm today. I passive aggressively bought snicker bars and reese peanut butter cups.


So no plans to contribute LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So no plans to contribute LOL


I may have eaten a peanut butter cup or two in my stoned stupor last night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a letter from the property manager asking us to drop $10 worth of non-peanut based candy at the concierge by 4pm today. I passive aggressively bought snicker bars and reese peanut butter cups.


Should've got 30#s of candy corn for them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should've got 30#s of candy corn for them.


I like it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> There is candy to dispense later but I'm scheduled for a dog walk and another day of yardwork


What's the temp like there? Any more precipitation?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I like it


Candy corn is a weird one.....I'm not a fan.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should've got 30#s of candy corn for them.


In a large bag, no smaller portion size!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's the temp like there? Any more precipitation?


It's 26 right now, high of 64


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Candy corn is a weird one.....I'm not a fan.


Nor am I ... i strongly dislike them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's 26 right now, high of 64


43°f. This morning.. normally its a mix of snow and rain here on halloween.. going to be in the 60's all week..


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Candy corn is a weird one.....I'm not a fan.


Well it's been a few years but I even like candy pumpkins or the brown candy corn. It's all just a sugar a fat and a binder


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Should've got 30#s of candy corn for them.


I have never seen candy corn in person.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's 26 right now, high of 64


Ugh, do you guys get many trick or treaters?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> 43°f. This morning.. normally its a mix of snow and rain here on halloween.. going to be in the 60's all week..


We are 41 right now and soon Wed/Th won't be getting out of the 50s during the day.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh, do you guys get many trick or treaters?


Maybe a couple dozen. The important thing is I maintain my mesmeric mastery of the 2 neighbor boys


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have never seen candy corn in person.


Her shows are really expensive. If you can get tickets you should go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Her shows are really expensive. If you can get tickets you should go


They don't like when you slip loonies in their drawers.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't like when you slip loonies in their drawers.


Depends on how many right?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Her shows are really expensive. If you can get tickets you should go


Made me google that! I'm entirely too literal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Depends on how many right?


There's 25 loonies in a roll. Probably enough to pull 'em down.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's 25 loonies in a roll. Probably enough to pull 'em down.


Just put the whole roll down the front!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's 25 loonies in a roll. Probably enough to pull 'em down.


Use toonies..

Edit: *twoonies


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Just put the whole roll down the front!


Might cause a structural underwear failure


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Use toonies..


Someone has to use NFTs as currency, might as well start there! Good idea


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Might cause a structural underwear failure


What the pros wear is not like what we wear!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Someone has to use NFTs as currency, might as well start there! Good idea


Toonies is 2$

Edit: * twoonies


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What the pros wear is not like what *we* wear!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Use toonies..
> 
> Edit: *twoonies


That's big bucks I'm not rich.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Use toonies..
> 
> Edit: *twoonies





Laughing Grass said:


> That's big bucks I'm not rich.


Just like you guys are speaking a foreign language!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Toonies is 2$
> 
> Edit: * twoonies


We are travelers from a distant land. Your words are strange to us. Drink from this flask and we will make advantageous trades.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

I want a five dollar coin. Make 'em all coins so they last forever, I don't use cash so it won't bother me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want a five dollar coin. Make 'em all coins so they last forever, I don't use cash so it won't bother me.


I got a bunch of cash recently. I keep forgetting to use it and when I do remember I fumble it LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I got a bunch of cash recently. I keep forgetting to use it and when I do remember I fumble it LOL.


Trip to the peeler bar?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> We are travelers from a distant land. Your words are strange to us. Drink from this flask and we will make advantageous trades.


So I'm sitting here having finally mixed my coffee right and puffing on a joint and wondering why no one has replied. Then I realized I have to hit REFRESH!!! Tolerance breaks are so good


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want a five dollar coin. Make 'em all coins so they last forever, I don't use cash so it won't bother me.


I'm trying to envision how they will take paypal......


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to envision how they will take paypal......


Samsung pay. Just hold your phone close to the sensor....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Samsung pay. Just hold your phone close to the sensor....


So us iPhone users can just hold out our Fitbit or watch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to envision how they will take paypal......


Stripe. Swiping is uncomfortable for both parties.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So us iPhone users can just hold out our Fitbit or watch


Samsung has smart watches too. Believe it or not


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Samsung has smart watches too. Believe it or not


Are they really smart tho?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Samsung has smart watches too. Believe it or not


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they really smart tho?


Mines not.. lol..


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they really smart tho?


So predictable. Le sigh


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to envision how they will take paypal......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5220126


I'll need to see the numbers, expiry date and CCV to believe this is real.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Samsung has smart watches too. Believe it or not


Apple users.....








Love my Samsung.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5220126


Where do you insert that on a stripper?


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The stenting has been good for you! The new Rorschachs have taken on a new bent!


Had my 6-week checkup today... 
I thought I had 60% EF left but apparently, it's more like 30 to35%.
I'm with a very good internist (he was actually on duty at the first hospital I went to that night).
Also booked me another follow-up appointment at no cost.
At least I left feeling like he seem to know what we are doing and he even said one can even still do bypass etc if things get worse with time.
But better to do regular diagnostics than wait till the next infarction.
My fucking cholesterol is 8.9!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Where do you insert that on a stripper?


All they need is a cell phone.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> Had my 6-week checkup today...
> I thought I had 60% EF left but apparently, it's more like 30 to35%.
> I'm with a very good internist (he was actually on duty at the first hospital I went to that night).
> Also booked me another follow-up appointment at no cost.
> ...


Hopefully he'll be able to assist you with getting that under control, an EF of 30-35% isn't surprising and you can do well and live a long life just have to stay ahead of shit, sorry  It just means you don't have a lot of reserve.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

Lunch time


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lunch time
> View attachment 5220154


Only way you could improve it is to use real coals! So much envy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> Only way you could improve it is to use real coals! So much envy!


Yeah I have some but the Kingsford where still half good from yesterday.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

the braai king approves


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

What's that Jim? You want to be in some fresh apple cider........




ANC said:


> the braai king approves


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

I loved me some good whiskey in my drinking days.
I used to do the stationery purchases for the head office branch of the bank I worked at.
It was almost common practice to get a bottle or two of the good stuff with every large order.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> I loved me some good whiskey in my drinking days.
> I used to do the stationery purchases for the head office branch of the bank I worked at.
> It was almost common practice to get a bottle or two of the good stuff with every large order.


I haven't had Jim Beam in years and it was on sale. So for $26 I figured I'd get some with some local cider.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't had Jim Beam in years and it was on sale. So for $26 I figured I'd get some with some local cider.


It is only like $14 here. but this country has a serious alcoholism problem. I luckily learned at a young age I don't have a healthy relationship with drinking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> It is only like $14 here. but this country has a serious alcoholism problem. I luckily learned at a young age I don't have a healthy relationship with drinking.


A 750ml is probably around that. 

It's bad everywhere. I once heard a saying "once you're a pickle, you'll never be a cucumber again" or something like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> All they need is a cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 5220140


I prefer my imagination





I think I'll have another dab and some edible ;D


DarkWeb said:


> What's that Jim? You want to be in some fresh apple cider........
> View attachment 5220160
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without going into details that little unit could easily be located in a place so that a card could be inserted in the stripper.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Without going into details that little unit could easily be located in a place so that *a card could be inserted in the stripper*.


Thanks for the visual. Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2022)

Mouse Study Suggests a Surprising Link Between Nose-Picking And Alzheimer's


A new study has revealed a tenuous but plausible link between picking your nose and increasing the risk of developing dementia.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2022)

HighTimes Sues Original Magazine Owners


HighTimes Holding Corp. said the former owners lied during negotiations, which caused damages in excess of $10 million.




www.greenmarketreport.com





I had a subscription for years when HT first came out but over the years there was so much advertising vs. articles, I cancelled a while back.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5220422
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have done without that this morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

Halloween chocolate is on sale today.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2022)

Is a smoking jacket made of fireproof materials?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Is a smoking jacket made of fireproof materials?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


That song is great. I always liked the Talking Heads. Now you got me started.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


We were at a New Year’s Eve party when my wife set a dude’s sweater on fire and it looked just like that except 25 people were laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

Candy was picked through only tootsie rolls and werthers caramels left.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Candy was picked through only tootsie rolls and werthers caramels left.


What's wrong with those


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's wrong with those


Nothing I supposed... if you're over 90.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> A 750ml is probably around that.
> 
> It's bad everywhere. I once heard a saying "once you're a pickle, you'll never be a cucumber again" or something like that.


Truth!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nothing I supposed... if you're over 90.


I like now and laters..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I like now and laters..


Had to google it. Sorta looks like jolly rancher.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to google it. Sorta looks like jolly rancher.


Taffy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Taffy


No! Bad @farmerfischer!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No! Bad @farmerfischer!


Lol.!! Whats wrong with fruity flavored taffy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol.!! Whats wrong with fruity flavored taffy?


I hear taffy and think of this shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to google it. Sorta looks like jolly rancher.


I like jolly ranchers


Laughing Grass said:


> I hear taffy and think of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 5220894


Next time you're down in nj you need to get some real taffy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like jolly ranchers
> 
> 
> Next time you're down in nj you need to get some real taffy.


Makes my teeth hurt thinking about it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes my teeth hurt thinking about it.


I ‘m gonna guess that most of the fillings in my mouth were from now and laters.
i lost one of tbose filings while in jail from jolly ranchers lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hear taffy and think of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 5220894


They were put out by evil dentists


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I like jolly ranchers
> 
> 
> Next time you're down in nj you need to get some real taffy.


Disneyland makes it fresh and delicious too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Disneyland makes it fresh and delicious too.


I went in for a ct scan yesterday. My doctor told me to stop taking the metformin a couple days before and after. I show up. They told me they don’t go by that anymore and that I have to have blood work done to see if my kidneys can handle the contrast die. . So i go give blood and go back there and i get rescheduled a month from now. Jesus.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 2, 2022)

Salt water taffy was a beach thing. Just no thanks


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Salt water taffy was a beach thing. Just no thanks


Yup! I believe they still make it at this candy shop on the Santa Cruz beach boardwalk. All us kids had to have some.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup! I believe they still make it at this candy shop on the Santa Cruz beach boardwalk. All us kids had to have some.


Wow. All my life I thought it was just an east coast thing. Still a hard pass!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2022)

Have you ever made clones and then forgot to bring them inside?

my bad 

Looks like I’m not done trimming after all.

damn it


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you ever made clones and then forgot to bring them inside?
> View attachment 5220913
> my bad
> 
> ...


Ooops!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hear taffy and think of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 5220894


Yeah i dont like this kind of taffy
Peanut butter taffy


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah i dont like this kind of taffyView attachment 5220914
> Peanut butter taffy


Some like them and some do not.

I liked them until the day a bit.o.honey chunk ripped a crown off.

*Made with real honey and real almond bits, these naturally sweet taffy treats are a nostalgic and beloved brand that is now part of the iconic Spangler lineup.*






I am more selective of what I stuff into my maw these days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Some like them and some do not.
> 
> I liked them until the day a bit.o.honey chunk ripped a crown off.
> 
> ...


Looks like the Cheerios bee. I was all about the chocolate when I went trick or treating... and maybe black licorice. 

Covid shot today, hopefully the last one. I had my flu shot on Tuesday and my right arm still hurts. I'm making them do it in the left arm so I have a matching set.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like the Cheerios bee. I was all about the chocolate when I went trick or treating... and maybe *black licorice*.
> 
> Covid shot today, hopefully the last one. I had my flu shot on Tuesday and my right arm still hurts. I'm making them do it in the left arm so I have a matching set.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Pretty sure that's racist darkweb


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like the Cheerios bee. I was all about the chocolate when I went trick or treating... and maybe black licorice.
> 
> Covid shot today, hopefully the last one. I had my flu shot on Tuesday and my right arm still hurts. I'm making them do it in the left arm so I have a matching set.


Why don’t you just do it in the butt?















The shot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

So you're not doing ouzo shots with me? 

Opa!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Why don’t you just do it in the butt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're not doing ouzo shots with me?
> 
> Opa!


I know. I love black licorice. Yagermeister. Mmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're not doing ouzo shots with me?
> 
> Opa!


I have tried it as a shot......I associate it with eating the food that someone worked hard to make and you're not a fan.....but I'd do it out of respect. 



Aeroknow said:


> I know. I love black licorice. Yagermeister. Mmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

I've drunk Jäegermeister a couple times. I don't remember it was particularly licorishy but of course it was the shots phase of the evening.

Checked out the wiki. It was introduced in 1935 a year after Germany established a national hunting law. Herman Göering was appointed the National Jäegermeister so when the drink came out they referred to it Göering schnapps LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've drunk Jäegermeister a couple times. I don't remember it was particularly licorishy but of course it was the shots phase of the evening.
> 
> Checked out the wiki. It was introduced in 1935 a year after Germany established a national hunting law. Herman Göering was appointed the National Jäegermeister so when the drink came out they referred to it Göering schnapps LOL


I def get a black licorice taste from that stuff.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I've drunk Jäegermeister a couple times. I don't remember it was particularly licorishy but of course it was the shots phase of the evening.
> 
> Checked out the wiki. It was introduced in 1935 a year after Germany established a national hunting law. Herman Göering was appointed the National Jäegermeister so when the drink came out they referred to it Göering schnapps LOL


It's fucking cough syrup......it was for hangovers. Only reason it's in bars is due to marketing


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's fucking cough syrup......it was for hangovers. Only reason it's in bars is due to marketing


Talk about cough syrup that right there is what Southern Comfort is. Don’t ask me why we always used to pound that crap when we were kids. Yucky.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's fucking cough syrup......it was for hangovers. Only reason it's in bars is due to marketing


Wiki blames an enterprising liquor importer who started marketing it to the American youth market around 1980. Very successfully it seems but utterly different from the conservative crowd who like it in Germany. Neonazis and such


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Wiki blames an enterprising liquor importer who started marketing it to the American youth market around 1980. Very successfully it seems but utterly different from the conservative crowd who like it in Germany. Neonazis and such


Yeah, he was famous for it in the marketing scene. I believe smirnoff was one he made popular too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, he was famous for it in the marketing scene. I believe smirnoff was one he made popular too.


No but my brief glance at the pages for Smirnoff and Stoli seem really interesting for further perusal. Nations and mutinationals, oh my!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

Sidney Frank was behind Grey Goose so you were on the right track


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I know. I love black licorice. Yagermeister. Mmmmmmmmm good.


Do you have Nibs there? So good when they're fresh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Talk about cough syrup that right there is what Southern Comfort is. Don’t ask me why we always used to pound that crap when we were kids. Yucky.


Me so much as smelling Southern Comfort


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you have Nibs there? So good when they're fresh.
> 
> View attachment 5221298


They might. Honestly I’m not much of a candy eater anymore so I try to stay off that isle except for gummy bears.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> They might. Honestly *I’m not much of a candy eater anymore* so I try to stay off that isle except for gummy bears.


Me either.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I know. I love black licorice. Yagermeister. Mmmmmmmmm good.


Wandering in my back yard naked at 2:45 am, at least it was the back yard...


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Wandering in my back yard naked at 2:45 am, at least *I think* it was the back yard...


FIFY


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

Anything with anise will about make me barf.. the only way i can drink jager is with rockstar energy drinks.. tastes like smarties when combined.. but i end up turning into a spazzed out asshole wanting to box everyone after two bottles..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Wandering in my back yard naked at 2:45 am, at least it was the back yard...


Wait, wut?


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, wut?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5221332


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I was being neighborly, it was offered to me so I went with it. After the 4th shot it didn't taste bad, I like licorice anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I was being neighborly, it was offered to me so I went with it. After the 4th shot it didn't taste bad, I like licorice anyway.


 I wonder why they wanted you drunk?


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder why they wanted you drunk?


It wasn't to watch me wander naked in the back yard for sure...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> It wasn't to watch me wander naked in the back yard for sure...


The question begs how did you end up naked in your backyard? Start there LOL


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The question begs how did you end up naked in your backyard? Start there LOL


I have no idea.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The question begs how did you end up naked in your backyard? Start there LOL


My guess is he was chilling in bed in the buff.. heard a desturbance outside and went to investigate.
Im only saying this because ive done it..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have no idea.


Shit you beat me ..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> My guess is he was chilling in bed in the buff.. heard a desturbance outside and went to investigate.
> Im only saying this because ive done it..lol


Read up about his neighbor plying him with alcohol  I figure he came out lucky if he still has both his kidneys.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Well said


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> My guess is he was chilling in bed in the buff.. heard a desturbance outside and went to investigate.
> Im only saying this because ive done it..lol


No jammies for me...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> No jammies for me...


Who wears clothes to bed anyway?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who wears clothes to bed anyway?


what if you have a fire and have to leave quickly?


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> what if you have a fire and have to leave quickly?


Firefighters carry blankets.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> what if you have a fire and have to leave quickly?


I dont know why but the thought of singed ass hair came to mind..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well said


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I dont know why but the thought of singed ass hair came to mind..


Just make sure you stay outta the contrail.


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Talk about cough syrup that right there is what Southern Comfort is. Don’t ask me why we always used to pound that crap when we were kids. Yucky.


I lost my innocence to that stuff


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> I lost my innocence to that stuff


In a good way? Or in a big bubba prison sex kind of way? Just wondering.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The question begs how did you end up naked in your backyard? Start there LOL


I can't speak for @raratt, but how much time do you have?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2022)

Day three of fog. Like living in Stephen King novel.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day three of fog. Like living in Stephen King novel.
> 
> View attachment 5221677


How does Beanie feel about it when he's out?


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2022)

went to go have coffee with my friends yesterday coime back my brand new car was stolen, to top it off, the DMV fucked up royally they incorrectly had my VIN down and the wrong fucking make of my car. lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2022)

sunni said:


> went to go have coffee with my friends yesterday coime back my brand new car was stolen, to top it off, the DMV fucked up royally they incorrectly had my VIN down and the wrong fucking make of my car. lol


That sucks, I'm sorry. Were you able to get the DMV straightened out?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How does Beanie feel about it when he's out?


He doesn't care for it. I don't let him go off leash if I can't see him. 

The CN Tower should be in this picture lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2022)

sunni said:


> went to go have coffee with my friends yesterday coime back my brand new car was stolen, to top it off, the DMV fucked up royally they incorrectly had my VIN down and the wrong fucking make of my car. lol


OMG the DMV too! I swear to god you just can't get ahead


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He doesn't care for it. I don't let him go off leash if I can't see him.
> 
> The CN Tower should be in this picture lol.
> 
> View attachment 5221690


I measure fog thickness by whether I can see to the end of the street, it's possibly 1/4 mile. I've seen it where you could only see a couple car lengths if that before. That really sucks.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry. Were you able to get the DMV straightened out?


no they said theyll ghave someone "work" on it


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2022)

@sunni sorry to hear your car got stolen.. i really hope its recoverd quickly and they bust the hell out out the guy or girl that jacked it..
Does your car have an on star or something similar they can track..?


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> @sunni sorry to hear your car got stolen.. i really hope its recoverd quickly and they bust the hell out out the guy or girl that jacked it..
> Does your car have an on star or something similar they can track..?


Negative, i dont have a tracker on it, they may find it, 
it was two kids there was a witness they were likely 16 year olds, so id rather they just never do that again and be safe than get into trouble.


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2022)

*What’s the best way to treat razor burn on the bum? What about pimples and ingrown hairs? Also, what causes each of these things?

*











How To Shave Your Butt For The First Time


EWW!




www.mensxp.com









__





How To Shave Your Butt


A task not as easy as we’d hoped it would be! Shaving your derrière seems like an impossible task to do alone. You almost need to be a contortionist to twist back and down in order to get every hair, but there are ways to do it easily and not so twisted up. To help share the best tips, we asked...




bushbalm.com





It is always more exhilarating to share such an intimate task!


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/arkansas-poultry-federation-says-legal-143215548.html


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2022)

Heart felt blessings going out to all the people in the several states hit by the tornados..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Heart felt blessings going out to all the people in the several states hit by the tornados..


Sirens went off twice very early this AM - spooky to say the least.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sirens went off twice very early this AM - spooky to say the least.


It is.. not to long ago up here this year a tornado went through about twenty miles away from me and hit a small city wiping out homes and stores. Its very odd because we never get them.. i think because of all the high hills..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> It is.. not to long ago up here this year a tornado went through about twenty miles away from me and hit a small city wiping out homes and stores. Its very odd because we never get them.. i think because of all the high hills..


My Dad chose this location because he was sure that the Ozark Mtns split the storms (for the most part) north to south and I believe he was right. One Tornado that caused a small amount of damage 20+ years ago & that is rare in these parts.

I'll bitch at him if he was wrong.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2022)

My power got knocked out..very high wind gusts.. called the power company, they said that the estemated restor time is tuesday some time.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2022)

Well my pokey Skunk #1 seeds are finally mature! So I'm in the chop window this week. I was really worried she wasn't going to be ready for me to harvest before Christmas. So now it's just chop, dry, sieve, pack seeds, mail and I'm done with 2022's seed tables.

Next up is some Wedding Cake (thanks @Bobby schmeckle for that jackpot clone and some of Greenhouse seed's SSH which is from a reversed jackpot pheno of Mr. Nice's SSH, both fem seeds. Mr. Nice's SSH regulars will be the first on the table for next years first seed table. I'm planning on pollinating some of the GH SSH clones with the SSH regulars too.

I am really hoping for some SSH similar to what I got from @Indacouch2.0


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 6, 2022)

I was riding my bike and it struck me that Dorothy in Oz was wearing a dress riding a bike in a tornado. That scene should have been pretty racy.


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Medskunk (Nov 7, 2022)

Hey guys! Got any ideas on what this critter in my vermicompost bin is? The ones in the pics are almost an inch. Been researching cant find anything. I sprinkled DE they started leaving the bin like theres no tomorrow. Convenient.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2022)

Medskunk said:


> Hey guys! Got any ideas on what this critter in my vermicompost bin is? The ones in the pics are almost an inch. Been researching cant find anything. I sprinkled DE they started leaving the bin like theres no tomorrow. Convenient.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222811
> ...


Ask that question here:




__





Marijuana Plant Problems


The plant hospital... Having problems with a plant post it here.



rollitup.org


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2022)

my car has not been recovered, no idea where it is dumped somewhere probably in an abandoned lot somewhere north st louis, 
obviously not somewherewhere its bugging someone theyd get it towed.

so now i painfully wait for 13 more days for insurance to say yeah its a loss.

and so ive been looking at all the cars/suvs etc online available to the current market and i fucking hate them all. their designs are shit


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> my car has not been recovered, no idea where it is dumped somewhere probably in an abandoned lot somewhere north st louis,
> obviously not somewherewhere its bugging someone theyd get it towed.
> 
> so now i painfully wait for 13 more days for insurance to say yeah its a loss.
> ...


Did the DMV (or whatever it's called there) get their paperwork fixed?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> .
> 
> and so ive been looking at all the cars/suvs etc online available to the current market and i fucking hate them all. their designs are shit


Also prices are at a all time high for new and used


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Did the DMV (or whatever it's called there) get their paperwork fixed?


lol no why would the dmv fix anything




bk78 said:


> Also prices are at a all time high for new and used


the pricing doesnt seem too high , at least here. cause i only just bought my car like last year so it seems relevantly the same.
that being said i would rather get into one of their holidayend of season sales so i would like this shit to hurry up but i doubt it will be 

I also hope the kids who stole my ccar are okay, ive seen alot of reports lately of people stealing cars and getting into major high speed crashes, and i would feel horrific if some kid stole my car and lost his life or got really hurt because he got into an accident.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> lol no why would the dmv fix anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck finding one that suits your needs once insurance does their thing. Hope it’s fast and painless.

As for the thieves, I have a much different view than you do.


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Best of luck finding one that suits your needs once insurance does their thing. Hope it’s fast and painless.
> 
> As for the thieves, I have a much different view than you do.


i mean im angry they did it, i think its bullshit. someone stole all my hardwork i bought that car brand new first ever for my bday solely from running my own small business so it was a very prideful moment
I also take very good care of my car , its the only thingi actually own since having a familyyour home is yours but you share it 

so like i was meticulous about keeping it pristine clean. and some dipshit decided to smash the window and steal it 

i also had all mymarket sstuff for popups inside and kiddos booster seat

But despite my anger, and how violated i feel and horrible, I wouldnt wish harm on the kids who stole it. 

I growing up made a lot of dumb fucking decisions , though i never went so far as to steal a car,... but easily i wasnt the greatest teenager ever. 

I just wouldnt want someone or anyone dying over my car. like ..i seen a news report where kids were shot over this shit. like... its a car. 
why are shooting kids over a car. I dont want anyone dying over a fucking car. despite how much it means to me.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> i mean im angry they did it, i think its bullshit. someone stole all my hardwork i bought that car brand new first ever for my bday solely from running my own small business so it was a very prideful moment
> I also take very good care of my car , its the only thingi actually own since having a familyyour home is yours but you share it
> 
> so like i was meticulous about keeping it pristine clean. and some dipshit decided to smash the window and steal it
> ...



I’m a firm believer in don’t do the crime, if you can’t do the time. And play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 7, 2022)

Medskunk said:


> Hey guys! Got any ideas on what this critter in my vermicompost bin is? The ones in the pics are almost an inch. Been researching cant find anything. I sprinkled DE they started leaving the bin like theres no tomorrow. Convenient.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222811
> ...


cricket zombifide by corticeps mushroom /fungus


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> cricket zombifide by corticeps mushroom /fungus


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 7, 2022)

Bored af!!!


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2022)

My wife has found a DIY for aquaponics.






She is planning to make several and give them as Christmas gifts.

While it is a doable cute idea, I'm not convinced that it is practical.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 7, 2022)

Let's see... Been crazy beautiful here in Maine the last week or so.. was70 here today...got my car all fixed up for winter , which I'm sure is coming soon.. bummed about the time change and driving home in the dark


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2022)

Round 2 starting now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Round 2 starting now.
> 
> View attachment 5223125


It rained just enough here to make my car look like shit  while I was driving the windshield wipers came on twice for a swipe for no perceptible moisture. I'll just take my wipers word for it. My car and I have come to an understanding. It does what it feels best and I can ride along.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)

Raining here! Best of all it's not just pouring like it usually does when it finally rains for a few seconds. It's been coming down slow and steady most of the night! HURRAH we need this.


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2022)

America, great shopping, but fucked up weather.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> America, great shopping, but fucked up weather.


Hey now! I wish it would rain hard enough to actually clean my car. But it's more perverse than fucked up ;D


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hey now! I wish it would rain hard enough to actually clean my car. But it's more perverse than fucked up ;D


@curious2garden 
That "ceramic wax" I used on the jeep.....I kinda like. It's not as good looking as a true wax but it lasts and every rain is like a wash. I'm gonna try one more coat before real snow comes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden
> That "ceramic wax" I used on the jeep.....I kinda like. It's not as good looking as a true wax but it lasts and every rain is like a wash. I'm gonna try one more coat before real snow comes.



That's what my husband uses. He loves it.


----------



## solakani (Nov 8, 2022)

I apply carnauba paste wax with a porter cable 6" polisher. Love the smell. Before doing so, have to clay bar and strip off the old wax to avoid swirl marks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5223330
> That's what my husband uses. He loves it.


I go with only the finest Esso blend.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I go with only the finest Esso blend.
> 
> View attachment 5223338


I honestly try not to look at what I'm filling her up with. She takes premium! So in CA you don't want to watch that price.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I go with only the finest Esso blend.
> 
> View attachment 5223338


We don't have a good car wash here. They always miss spots and leave wash after the rinse. I don't use it unless it's loaded with winter crap.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We don't have a good car wash here. They always miss spots and leave wash after the rinse. I don't use it unless it's loaded with winter crap.


We are prepping for paint (AGAIN), this year. I'm considering a pressure washer. I've been slowly shopping them trying to decide.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We don't have a good car wash here. They always miss spots and leave wash after the rinse. I don't use it unless it's loaded with winter crap.


I've never hand washed a car in my life. Nice thing about esso is they'll let you go through a second time if you're not satisfied with the results.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I honestly try not to look at what I'm filling her up with. She takes premium! So in CA you don't want to watch that price.


You could alternate premium and regular. That's what my sister does with her bmw.

I only buy the cheap stuff. Cheap lol that's rich! $1.77 a liter today.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could alternate premium and regular. That's what my sister does with her bmw.
> 
> I only buy the cheap stuff. Cheap lol that's rich! $1.77 a liter today.


$3.25 gallon here


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could alternate premium and regular. That's what my sister does with her bmw.
> 
> I only buy the cheap stuff. Cheap lol that's rich! $1.77 a liter today.


It's about 6/gallon but I'll happily pay the CA tax. I actually enjoy living here.


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I honestly try not to look at what I'm filling her up with. She takes premium! So in CA you don't want to watch that price.


I once filled my tank like halfway.... my car got stolen than night... it was an utter shitbox


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> I once filled my tank like halfway.... my car got stolen than night... it was an utter shitbox


For the gas, right? I can't tell you how many guys we got in the burn ICU for siphoning gas, most lit a cig while they were working, criminal and stupid is not a good look.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could alternate premium and regular. That's what my sister does with her bmw.
> 
> I only buy the cheap stuff. Cheap lol that's rich! $1.77 a liter today.


Mid is a blend of both.


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> For the gas, right? I can't tell you how many guys we got in the burn ICU for siphoning gas, most lit a cig while they were working, criminal and stupid is not a good look.


lets just say that was not the nicest of neighborhoods...


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2022)

For all you skiing people:





I-80 : Blue Canyon : Hwy 80 at Whitmore Grade


Caltrans image and video for I-80 : Blue Canyon : Hwy 80 at Whitmore Grade



cwwp2.dot.ca.gov










I-80 : Soda Springs : Hwy 80 at Soda Springs EB


Caltrans image and video for I-80 : Soda Springs : Hwy 80 at Soda Springs EB



cwwp2.dot.ca.gov


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> For all you skiing people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5223570View attachment 5223571


Looks wet. But good base material to start


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks wet. But good base material to start


That was 5000 ft
It’s light at 9,000 ft camp site
Gotta go dig out now


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2022)

Forgot my snow shovel…
But I’m out, no thanks to the plow drivers


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2022)

https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2022-11-08/half-of-dentists-say-patients-are-coming-to-appointments-while-high


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2022-11-08/half-of-dentists-say-patients-are-coming-to-appointments-while-high


Yeah I bet this just started.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2022-11-08/half-of-dentists-say-patients-are-coming-to-appointments-while-high


The take away is they are COMING TO APPOINTMENTS!! Bet they didn't do that shit sober.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 9, 2022)

I don’t dislike going to the dentist but would much rather do it high than not. I don’t look all the scraping and grinding.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2022)

Voters approve recreational marijuana in Maryland, Missouri


Voters approved recreational marijuana in Maryland and Missouri but rejected it in two other states, signaling support gradually growing for legalization even in conservative parts of the country. The results mean that 21 states have now approved marijuana’s recreational use. Arkansas and...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2022)

https://edition.cnn.com/2022/11/09/politics/marijuana-arkansas-maryland-north-south-dakota-missouri/index.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2022)

Inside the 'Spruce Goose' - FLYING Magazine


Howard Hughes' Flying Boat, the largest seaplane in the world, is on display at the Evergreen Aviation & Space Museum in McMinnville, Oregon.




www.flyingmag.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5223897


Have you tested the potency yet?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2022)

2nd annual RIU Secret Santa?

i mean, not that this is a thing, but I mean, if it was, I’m sure the people who ‘like’ this post would be down… you know, if such a thing existed


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> 2nd annual RIU Secret Santa?
> 
> i mean, not that this is a thing, but I mean, if it was, I’m sure the people who ‘like’ this post would be down… you know, if such a thing existed


You done good last year, if someone actually did that...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> You done good last year, if someone actually did that...


What happens in the Meta.......stays in the Meta


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tested the potency yet?


About 5 mg/small gummy and 15 mg/lg gummy ;D


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2022)

You ever burped and it tasted like dix? Yeah, me either.


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> About 5 mg/small gummy and 15 mg/lg gummy ;D


Let me know when the jumbo bears are in stock.

Giant Gummy Bear approx 5 Pounds - Cherry Flavored Giant Gummy Bear




https://www.amazon.com/Giant-Gummy-Bear-approx-Pounds/dp/B00315HJ8C


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Let me know when the jumbo bears are in stock.
> 
> Giant Gummy Bear approx 5 Pounds - Cherry Flavored Giant Gummy Bear
> View attachment 5224079
> ...


OMG what a blast from the past. When I was young, eight or nine, we were on vacation and I saw a 5 lb Sugar Daddy. Similar to this but much larger. I used my saved vacation money and my dad let me buy it. I hate to think all the dog and cat hair I ate/rinsed off that thing but I finally ate it all! Coincidentally it was around that time I lost some of my avid interest in candy. Possibly my father was onto something.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

Gary Goodson said:


> You ever burped and it tasted like dix? Yeah, me either.
> View attachment 5224032


Good morning Gary, how's life treating you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG what a blast from the past. When I was young, eight or nine, we were on vacation and I saw a 5 lb Sugar Daddy. Similar to this but much larger. I used my saved vacation money and my dad let me buy it. I hate to think all the dog and cat hair I ate/rinsed off that thing but I finally ate it all! Coincidentally it was around that time I lost some of my avid interest in candy. Possibly my father was onto something.
> View attachment 5224104


Those are good lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Forgot my snow shovel…
> But I’m out, no thanks to the plow drivers


Is this the maiden voyage of the new Camping Car©, how's it doing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Is this the maiden voyage of the new Camping Car©, how's it doing?


Yep , first trip.
Fantastic so far, couldn’t be happier.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Yep , first trip.
> Fantastic so far, couldn’t be happier.


Sweet, looking forward to pics!


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

Gary Goodson said:


> You ever burped and it tasted like dix? Yeah, me either.
> View attachment 5224032


GARY!




Sup?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

@sneakyfoot how is Phil of the golden clone crew doing?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2022)

Gary Goodson said:


> You ever burped and it tasted like dix? Yeah, me either.
> View attachment 5224032


wb!


----------



## sneakyfoot (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> @sneakyfoot how is Phil of the golden clone crew doing?


@curious2garden Hey C2G. Oh, y'know? Good as I can. LoL Hope you are also. 
Still practicing the "Way of the Golden Clone", of course, just without any clones ATM.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

sneakyfoot said:


> @curious2garden Hey C2G. Oh, y'know? Good as I can. LoL Hope you are also.
> Still practicing the "Way of the Golden Clone", of course, just without any clones ATM.


Still doing those fabulous mushies? Amazingly talented


----------



## sneakyfoot (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Still doing those fabulous mushies? Amazingly talented


El yea, You know it! Gotz to!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

sneakyfoot said:


> El yea, You know it! Gotz to!


Miss you guys so much! Keep it golden, clones or teachers, I'm good.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2022)

lol






Autism | symptoms, types, treatment & support


Adult autism support and treatment is available at Clinical Partners. We provide assessments and diagnoses either face-to-face or remotely.




www.clinical-partners.co.uk


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> lol
> View attachment 5224177
> 
> 
> ...



@ANC


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5224180
> @ANC


 I don't believe this.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't believe this.
> 
> View attachment 5224183


Gotta have a little sumthin, sunthin, to love it online


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 5224185


I think dabs immunize you against it! At least your dabs anyway. Once I could talk again I didn't shut up


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I think dabs immunize you against it! At least your dabs anyway. Once I could talk again I didn't shut up


Yeah, my brothers the one with Asperger’s…I’m just the asshole


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta have a little sumthin, sunthin, to love it online


I like routines... that's OCD not autism.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like routines... that's OCD not autism.


I love my OCD  it has many benefits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, my brothers the one with Asperger’s…I’m just the asshole


Almost noon I could go for an asperger with cheese.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta have a little sumthin, sunthin, to love it online


I agree.....definitely agree....yeah definitely agree..........

I got a 21


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

^^^^^extra cheese^^^^



Laughing Grass said:


> Almost noon I could go for an asperger with cheese.


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I agree.....definitely agree....yeah definitely agree..........
> 
> I got a 21


246


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I agree.....definitely agree....yeah definitely agree..........
> 
> I got a 21


Can we change @DarkWeb's title to Spaz?


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

Kmart sucks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Kmart sucks.


Is it still around?


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Is it still around?


All gone.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> 246


Scale went to 30, ^^^ indiscipline around numbers rules you off the spectrum  We like our spectrum neat.

NB:
Yes, I also meant that neat too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> All gone.


Still 3 in the US 








Kmart - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Wow that brings back memories of "hating" shopping with mom lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Still 3 in the US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

Ask your elders if you don't understand...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Almost noon I could go for an asperger with cheese.


And Pineapple?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And Pineapple?


Ewww! We're talking about hamburgers, not pizza


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5224180
> @ANC


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2022)

I like the socio- and psychopathy tests better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5224268


OCD as well?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5224268


Cheaters never prosper!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> OCD as well?


Co-morbidity


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2022)

​


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 10, 2022)

When suppertime came, the old cook came on deck sayin'
"Fellas, it's too rough to feed ya"
At seven PM, a main hatchway caved in, he said
"Fellas, it's been good to know ya"
The captain wired in he had water comin' in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when his lights went outta sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald

November 10, 1975


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2022)

Piece of Challenger space shuttle discovered by TV diving crew nearly 37 years after tragic explosion


Divers accidentally stumbled upon a piece of the space shuttle Challenger that exploded on live television nearly 37 years ago.




nypost.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Piece of Challenger space shuttle discovered by TV diving crew nearly 37 years after tragic explosion
> 
> 
> Divers accidentally stumbled upon a piece of the space shuttle Challenger that exploded on live television nearly 37 years ago.
> ...


I was about my son's age....I watched it and remember all of it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh hi everyone. Long time no speak


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh hi everyone. Long time no speak


Hey, I was just thinking of you yesterday. How's it been?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey, I was just thinking of you yesterday. How's it been?


Doing pretty solid. I had some family stuff to deal with over the summer and it consumed most my time. 
Its good to be back. Missed my TnT toker buds.


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2022)

No more Sledge-o-matic. RIP Gallagher. 









Comedian Gallagher, famous for his watermelon-smashing routine, dies at 76


Leo Gallagher, known professionally as Gallagher, was an American comedian famous for the "Sledge-O-Matic," a signature sketch where he smashed a variety of foods and ended by pummeling a watermelon.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 11, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Piece of Challenger space shuttle discovered by TV diving crew nearly 37 years after tragic explosion
> 
> 
> Divers accidentally stumbled upon a piece of the space shuttle Challenger that exploded on live television nearly 37 years ago.
> ...


In one of Dave Chappelle's bits he made an analogy using the challenger explosion. And I thought it was spot on. 

I found it!






… it blows up every fucking day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 11, 2022)

neosapien said:


> In one of Dave Chappelle's bits he made an analogy using the challenger explosion. And I thought it was spot on.
> 
> I found it!
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

Chappelle Black Gallagher (1) #davechappelle #gallagher #comedian







youtube.com


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2022)

Spent the weekend at Virginia Beach.

Saw the first ever "Land in the Sand, local Veterans Professional Skydivers event."













Land in the Sand partners local veterans with professional skydivers for ultimate thrill over Virginia Beach


A new Veterans Day weekend tradition dropped 50 local veterans from a plane onto the soft sands of Virginia Beach on Saturday.




www.wtkr.com








Got to see the Jeep Fest too.










Hundreds of Jeep drivers cruise on the beach for inaugural ‘Jeep Fest’


The weekend included sunrise beach cruises and beach sand courses for drivers to test their skills.




www.13newsnow.com












Overlooking the simple mind of all parties involved, we did manage to have a good time.
It was a welcome change from the everyday, daily routine.

Good food and plenty of smoke helped with the stress of interacting with kinfolk.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2022)

Lawmakers debate decriminalizing marijuana at federal level


Recreational marijuana is legal in nearly half of U.S. states, but it remains illegal at the federal level.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)

Marijuana smoke harms lungs in tobacco smokers, study finds | CNN


People who smoke weed and tobacco had more lung damage than tobacco-only smokers, a new study found.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> Marijuana smoke harms lungs in tobacco smokers, study finds | CNN
> 
> 
> People who smoke weed and tobacco had more lung damage than tobacco-only smokers, a new study found.
> ...


who didn't know that? smoke in your lungs is smoke in your lungs...
i know people that think weed is some kind of magical cure-all...but i've known way too many people who smoked, ate, vaped...and still dropped dead from all kinds of shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2022)

This is so ridiculous. I couldn't stop laughing. This dude could scare off a Grizzly...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 17, 2022)

First black ice of the season almost got BB, not paying attention!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> First black ice of the season almost got BB, not paying attention!


A friend here in mammoth did his knee yesterday, 2min outside his car & down


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> A friend here in mammoth did his knee yesterday, 2min outside his car & down


I slipped on a patch of algae in a river wash a couple months ago…didn’t even fall down, just sorta slid a little…

Knee is still fucked up from it. Can’t even put socks on some mornings.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> First black ice of the season almost got BB, not paying attention!


Careful, or we'll have to starting calling you ButtBuster.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 17, 2022)

Robert Clary, Corporal LeBeau on ‘Hogan’s Heroes,’ Dies at 96


The French actor and singer spent 31 months in a concentration camp but said he had no reservations about starring in a TV comedy about the Nazis.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





I had no idea. What a life. RIP


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

Painted in 1937... tell me time travel isn't real


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful, or we'll have to starting calling you ButtBuster.


In a car so it was even worse, just started that gradual drifting slide. Living in the Midwest forever I should have known better cause weather conditions were ideal for it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

One step closer to coming off the schedule 1 list.









Senate passes marijuana medication bill


The Senate passed a bill on Wednesday night that will expand research into the potential medical benefits of marijuana and CBD. The Medical Marijuana and Cannabidiol Research Expansion Act was passed on Wednesday through unanimous consent by a voice vote and will now head to President Biden’s...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2022)

Has anyone ever tried these?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone ever tried these?
> View attachment 5227711


Didn't even know that they had existed lol


----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2022)

According to a report from The Preply, Portland is the fastest-talking city in America. 









Portland is the fastest-talking city in the whole country, according to report


And Oregon is the second fastest-talking state.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> According to a report from The Preply, Portland is the fastest-talking city in America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all the coffee...


----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's all the coffee...


That doesn't explain why I'm such a fast talker. I stopped drinking coffee years ago.

I'm not just a fast talker but a fast walker. I remember once when I was working downtown Portland, went to grab some lunch, and a guy called me Meteor Man as I passed him by. I just laughed. I always have to force myself to walk slower when I'm with other people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That doesn't explain why I'm such a fast talker. I stopped drinking coffee years ago.
> 
> I'm not just a fast talker but a fast walker. I remember once when I was working downtown Portland, went to grab some lunch, and a guy called me Meteor Man as I passed him by. I just laughed. I always have to force myself to walk slower when I'm with other people.


Think of the short people.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think of the short people.


That's the thing. I am short. I just walk extremely fast. You should see me in the grocery store. I'm flying with that cart. In and out as fast as possible.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Didn't even know that they had existed lol


I didn’t either but you can buy them at the smoke shops in the lower east side of NYC. I am going to pass because they seem questionable. Gonna just wait till I get to Colorado where they are now legal and see them for real not infused into something. Like who knows what the hell.


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2022)

Historic snowstorm drops over 80 inches in Buffalo area as western New York digs out


A historic lake-effect snowstorm that buried western New York, including the Buffalo metro area, finally came to an end Monday after leaving four dead and dropping over 80 inches of snow in four days.




www.foxweather.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Historic snowstorm drops over 80 inches in Buffalo area as western New York digs out
> 
> 
> A historic lake-effect snowstorm that buried western New York, including the Buffalo metro area, finally came to an end Monday after leaving four dead and dropping over 80 inches of snow in four days.
> ...


It's Buffalo......snow happens


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 20, 2022)

Opinion | CDC's Updated Opioid Guidelines Are Necessary, but Not Sufficient


Additional steps are needed to calibrate opioid access and undo harm




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Historic snowstorm drops over 80 inches in Buffalo area as western New York digs out
> 
> 
> A historic lake-effect snowstorm that buried western New York, including the Buffalo metro area, finally came to an end Monday after leaving four dead and dropping over 80 inches of snow in four days.
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 21, 2022)

*November 22, 1963*

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5228738


Said by someone living in Florida


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> *November 22, 1963*
> 
> View attachment 5229317​



Memories, Lackland AFB Day Care and Captain Gus wasn't on the tv.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Memories, Lackland AFB Day Care and Captain Gus wasn't on the tv.


I was in 7th grade mechanical drawing class, they wheeled one of those huge AV carts with a TV in so we could watch. Remember that like it was yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I was in 7th grade mechanical drawing class, they wheeled one of those huge AV carts with a TV in so we could watch. Remember that like it was yesterday.


I was in first grade. They wheeled in one of the AV carts and we watched in horror. They called the bus drivers back and we went home early.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2022)

I didn't feel like driving to East LA to my reg Tamale place so I asked my sister for a recommendation, she said a place by her work was recommended by friends, I ordered two dozen, she picked up for me...

the largest, most expensive Tamales ever. Great taste, just too big.

$78 doz


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> I didn't feel like driving to East LA to my reg Tamale place so I asked my sister for a recommendation, she said a place by her work was recommended by friends, I ordered two dozen, she picked up for me...
> View attachment 5229477
> the largest, most expensive Tamales ever. Great taste, just too big.
> 
> $78 doz


Whoa! I prefer mine finger size three/four bite nuggets, sigh.... But I'm not making any this year. Ok maybe but Christmas is something I can't think about now LOL, especially since I'm procrastinating here to avoid buying/building a new server or three and my T'giving food list, and there's always the chance my hairdresser's mom will come through for me. Hers are heavenly.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2022)

Some of the best tamales I have had were in Mississippi out of a little hole in the wall place. Whouda thunk it?
Mornin


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)

People are already turning on their Christmas lights. Can't they wait until they've digested Thanksgiving Day turkey? I know it's their business and has no effect on my life but it still annoys me.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> People are already turning on their Christmas lights. Can't they wait until they've digested Thanksgiving Day turkey? I know it's their business and has no effect on my life but it still annoys me.


I bought a long coat today so I could stroll my neighborhood in comfort enjoying everyone's display of electrical wealth. I love it  I just don't do it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I bought a long coat today so I could stroll my neighborhood in comfort enjoying everyone's display of electrical wealth. I love it  I just don't do it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Pretty much except I'm too much of a sissy to "embrace" the cold  Oh and my hair is more magenta


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty much except I'm too much of a sissy to "embrace" the cold  Oh and my hair is more magenta


Do it


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> People are already turning on their Christmas lights. Can't they wait until they've digested Thanksgiving Day turkey? I know it's their business and has no effect on my life but it still annoys me.


No respect to the millions of turkeys who gave their life for this day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it


Yeah that's not going to happen  You do it for me


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> No respect to the millions of turkeys who gave their life for this day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah that's not going to happen  You do it for me


Right time....right place.....done and would do again


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Right time....right place.....done and would do again


For me that was HS band bus!


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> For me that was HS band bus!


Band camp?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Band camp?


Nope, marching band season, away football game.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2022)

Malleability of perception:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595438120530477056


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2022)

If there are more than 3 people in a room, I'm starting to look for an exit.
I have little interest in venues where a crowd of people gather.

Butt this is something I would have joined in excitedly.






I am disappointed, my invitation must have gotten lost in the mail.












The artist, Spencer Tunick, stated that participants were not allowed into the water as there were not enough naked lifeguards.


How many naked lifeguards are needed to save 2500 naked swimmers?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2022)

Extreme Gaming.

Beat Mario without jumping, without collecting coins? Yes!
Beat a series of games, consecutively, without taking hits? Yes!
Build working computers within the game? Yes!

An interesting gaming video of how far people will go to achieve a goal, no matter its significance.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2022)

_"Our study, published in the Journal of the American Medical Association, suggests cannabis is no better at relieving pain than a placebo."








Cannabis For Pain Relief? Review of 20 Studies Provides Sobering Results


Cannabis is one of the most widely used drugs in the world.




www.sciencealert.com












Cannabis studies receive significant media coverage regardless of the clinical outcome


In cannabis trials against pain, people who take placebos report feeling largely the same level of pain relief as those who consume the active cannabinoid substance.




www.news-medical.net




_


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2022)

So… that Amish guy I met at that job got my number off the customer and just texted me out of the blue asking if I want to meet him for lunch and a drink. Pretty fucking intrigued lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So… that Amish guy I met at that job got my number off the customer and just texted me out of the blue asking if I want to meet him for lunch and *a drink*. Pretty fucking intrigued lol.


I had no idea the Amish drank! Learn something new every day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Our study, published in the Journal of the American Medical Association, suggests cannabis is no better at relieving pain than a placebo."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh another worthless meta analysis of bad studies brought to you courtesy of our war on drugs. I'd really like to see primary research before we decide it doesn't work.

I almost forgot to bitch about this part too. Sadly the cannabis previously studied in previous research was all grown at the University of Mississippi and was low THC and pretty crappy weed (think ditch weed). There was some talk last year about opening up growing cannabis for research with actual cannabis  in other settings.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


>


The song that made marching band geeks relevant


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 1, 2022)

Sad day indeed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2022)

Consumer tip


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

It would be great if putting up a stripper pole would end up like Field of Dreams.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> It would be great if putting up a stripper pole would end up like Field of Dreams.


If you erect it.....they will come......


I may have incorrect spelling on that one


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

Here ya snow freaks, about 60 mi east of here...






I-80 : Blue Canyon : Hwy 80 at Whitmore Grade


Caltrans image and video for I-80 : Blue Canyon : Hwy 80 at Whitmore Grade



cwwp2.dot.ca.gov


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2022)

I may purchase a 4 wheel scooter just so I can buy this product -


Sith Mobility Scooter Poncho








Supposedly, it protects you and your scooter from sudden downpours. But I believe it is used to train Sith Lords. If you see this guy coming, don't be a hero. Quickly get away and contact the Rebel Alliance...


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2022)

Oregon robotic sex toy pioneer appears to have shut down


The Bend company attracted national attention in 2019 after a major trade show stripped it of an award, calling its product "obscene."




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Here ya snow freaks, about 60 mi east of here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drove through the aftermath of that storm on Friday. That sucked


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Red heads are hot! She thinks so as well. 1:15-1:25 lol


Maybe you missed the turn at Albuquerque.











Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Maybe you missed the turn at Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! please disregard any pixels that fall beyond the 1:15-1:25 time frame.


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2022)

WTF San Francisco?




















SF’s New 'Futuristic’ Public Toilet Breaks Down On Just Third Day On the Job


A highly hyped new SF bathroom hailed as “the future of public toilets” lasted only three days into said future, as the high-tech bathroom kiosk quickly had to be relieved of its duty and found itself closed for repairs.




sfist.com















San Francisco vote to allow police use of deadly robots spurs concern and outrage


“I don’t think that we’ve done enough research,” one law professor and retired detective said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> WTF San Francisco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a glitch.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Just a glitch.


Could be a feature?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585014783954522113


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

i am inconsolable...i spent more time with this man as a child than i spent with my own parents, and learned better lessons...


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2022)

Might be the cure for cancer!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)

@Indacouch2.0 i saw this picture and it made me instantly think of your majestic ass..


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

Interesting article.









Why legal weed is failing in one of California's legendary pot-growing regions


In Trinity County, boom-and-bust cycles are part of history. Legal weed promised to be an economic shot in the arm. But that expectation quickly collapsed.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2022)

TO ME!!!. 
I won a grow light.. thanks @ViparSpectra for the give away.. 

Here's the light i won


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2022)

Meet James Edgar.



James invented and was the first Department Store Santa Claus.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> @Indacouch2.0 i saw this picture and it made me instantly think of your majestic ass..
> View attachment 5235371



I believe it's late enough in 2022 to safely declare that to be Portmanteau of the Year.


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2022)

Man oh man, she is soooo damn lucky...








Blowback Over Griner’s Release Exposes Depth of America’s Divisions


Past hostage exchanges have sparked criticism, but the response to Brittney Griner’s homecoming has been fueled by the politics of race, gender and sexual orientation.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5235831
> TO ME!!!.
> I won a grow light.. thanks @ViparSpectra for the give away..
> 
> ...


Well now I feel better.













Mine's bigger


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Well now I feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a grower not a shower


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5235831
> TO ME!!!.
> I won a grow light.. thanks @ViparSpectra for the give away..
> 
> ...


Very cool! I want to see what you grow with it


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Very cool! I want to see what you grow with it


As soon as im back home, ill have a bunch of things going on.. ill be doing a journal with this light for sure.. ive grown with 600w hps/mh's for years and this is suppose to replace a 600 hid, we'll see if it does.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> As soon as im back home, ill have a bunch of things going on.. ill be doing a journal with this light for sure.. ive grown with 600w hps/mh's for years and this is suppose to replace a 600 hid, we'll see if it does.


I have the spider farmer equivalent of that panel, same diodes and everything. It might not have the footprint of a 600w hid but it will definitely yield quality bud. Have fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> As soon as im back home, ill have a bunch of things going on.. ill be doing a journal with this light for sure.. ive grown with 600w hps/mh's for years and this is suppose to replace a 600 hid, we'll see if it does.


Excellent I'm looking forward to that, thank you! Do me a favor and put the link to your journal in your sig when you get started (then remind me because I'm usually in outer space)


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)

Cold front coming through now. Wind gusts are lower than predicted, only 25-30 mph. More rounds of rain to come.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cold front coming through now. Wind gusts are lower than predicted, only 25-30 mph. More rounds of rain to come.
> 
> View attachment 5236221


Yeah we’re even getting rain from that down here in SoCal tonight and tomorrow

Fixing to be a better snowpack than we’ve had in years if this keeps up


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah we’re even getting rain from that down here in SoCal tonight and tomorrow
> 
> Fixing to be a better snowpack than we’ve had in years if this keeps up


We can only hope, your water comes from our snowpack.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> We can only hope, your water comes from our snowpack.


I was just up at Tahoe, the lake needs it up there too… but yeah, water rights are all fucked up in this state


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2022)

Two elves walk into a bar...

The dwarf laughs and walks under it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2022)

helo chunks i have not seen your shit anywhere recently. whats been going on? 


Chunky Stool said:


> Two elves walk into a bar...
> 
> The dwarf laughs and walks under it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

Mother nature did this.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5236524
> 
> Mother nature did this.


We actual had a nice, gentle rainfall that soaked in and only caused some minor flooding. Feels like we'll have snow before morning. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## ViparSpectra (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5235831
> TO ME!!!.
> I won a grow light.. thanks @ViparSpectra for the give away..
> 
> ...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5236524
> 
> Mother nature did this.


Sugar Bowl. Yes please. ASI is next door, or it was when I lived there. First time I got high again after like 6 years was at ASI.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 12, 2022)

this message really only needs one answer, like we all could get by without no right? Need coffee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5235831
> TO ME!!!.
> I won a grow light.. thanks @ViparSpectra for the give away..
> 
> ...


Nice, Congratulations.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2022)

Don't want to make a big deal out of it or anything but just got this email from some Russian chick saying her and her friend saw my profile pic and they are ready to party All I got to do is provide some of my info to make sure I'm not law enforcement. Hells yeah. I think I'm going to have a busy Xmas. Bitches love emails.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Don't want to make a big deal out of it or anything but just got this email from some Russian chick saying her and her friend saw my profile pic and they are ready to party All I got to do is provide some of my info to make sure I'm not law enforcement. Hells yeah. I think I'm going to have a busy Xmas. Bitches love emails.


You're trying to make me jealous!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're trying to make me jealous!


I bet if you forwarded me your date of birth and the Canadian equivalent of a social security number that they would totally let you join us! They sounded really nice and inclusive.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm waking up to a chorus of geese, thousands of them. This last storm brought down all the stragglers from up north with the snowfall. The flooded rice fields are wall to wall with all kinds of waterfowl.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm waking up to a chorus of geese, thousands of them. This last storm brought down all the stragglers from up north with the snowfall. The flooded rice fields are wall to wall with all kinds of waterfowl.


One of the best meals I've ever had in my life was the first time I went to China and they cooked a fresh goose. Like we walked to the house and there was this beautiful Goose outside just chilling. And it turns out he was dinner LOL.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)

neosapien said:


> One of the best meals I've ever had in my life was the first time I went to China and they cooked a fresh goose. Like we walked to the house and there was this beautiful Goose outside just chilling. And it turns out he was dinner LOL.


We can thank China for these birds. How they can blend in to grasses and weeds and become invisible is a mystery to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I bet if you forwarded me your date of birth and the Canadian equivalent of a social security number that they would totally let you join us! They sounded really nice and inclusive.


Share? That was a skill I never really mastered.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> We can thank China for these birds. How they can blend in to grasses and weeds and become invisible is a mystery to me.
> 
> View attachment 5236753


I've eaten that. Lemon pepper seasoning. Beer can in cavity on BBQ, indirect heat.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Share? That was a skill I never really mastered.


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> We can thank China for these birds. How they can blend in to grasses and weeds and become invisible is a mystery to me.
> 
> View attachment 5236753


We had phesant running around in the woods behide us for years when i was a kid.. the roosters can get abit annoying.. in fact the few birds that were in the woods were all roosters that escaped a game farm like 10 miles away.. they lived out there for years and slowly died off.. it was kind of sad when there was only one calling for his buddies but no call backs.. those fuckers were so annoying though..

Edit::Behind*


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> We had phesant running around in the woods behide us for years when i was a kid.. the roosters can get abit annoying.. in fact the few birds that were in the woods were all roosters that escaped a game farm like 10 miles away.. they lived out there for years and slowly died of.. it was kind of sad when there was only one calling for his buddies but no call backs.. those fuckers were so annoying though..


I had one "come back to life" in my hunting vest once. That was fun.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Don't want to make a big deal out of it or anything but just got this email from some Russian chick saying her and her friend saw my profile pic and they are ready to party All I got to do is provide some of my info to make sure I'm not law enforcement. Hells yeah. I think I'm going to have a busy Xmas. Bitches love emails.


I always get nigerian princes...

Its not fair.. lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had one "come back to life" in my hunting vest once. That was fun.


It would of been real fun if it played possum until you got in the house with it.. lol


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had one "come back to life" in my hunting vest once. That was fun.


 I had a super honker do that. Cruising by Hamden sloughs. Got him, got the dog, got the waders on. Goose hobbled in a island of cat tails. Im walking in 4.5 ft water golden is dog paddling next to me. I point he gets it. Ring the shit out if neck throw it in back of jeep. Half way to my cabin starts flailing around throwing blood on the windows. Pull over ring him again. Giant geese get 20lb and 6ft wingspan. Two ribeye breasts, charcoal and plum wood, rubbed, rare/med rare. That was a good day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Man oh man, she is soooo damn lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was an amazing alternate to a decorated Marine Vet that served our country. Have fun playing basketball while people whom fought for your ability to do so is protected by incarcerated heros being illegeally incarcerated for twice the time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2022)

Sorry, haven't watched the news for a week or so


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2022)

The lady's in Seattle and won't be back until Thursday. Party starts at eight.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2022)

​


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)

It's amazing the amount of noise a few thousand geese make when flying over. I'd go try to get a video but it is rather nippily out.
Mornin.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> ..amazing the amount of noise a few thousand geese make when flying over..


John Audubon once described a mile wide flock of Passenger Pigeons that darkened the sun and was so loud, you couldn't hear someone standing next to you shouting at the top of their lungs. He estimated there were more than a billion birds in the flock. On September 1, 1914, Martha, the last known Passenger Pigeon, died in the Cincinnati Zoo.


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)

They have been mostly snow geese lately. Saw a rice field that was pure white from them.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2022)

Had one of the coolest, strangest things happen to me last night. Was taking the dog for our usual night walk and for some unknown reason I decided to shine my flashlight on the side of my house. And caught this thing just perched like some crazy nightstalker assassin. Don't think I've ever seen one in the wild. I don't know, thought it was pretty fucking cool.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Had one of the coolest, strangest things happen to me last night. Was taking the dog for our usual night walk and for some unknown reason I decided to shine my flashlight on the side of my house. And caught this thing just perched like some crazy nightstalker assassin. Don't think I've ever seen one in the wild. I don't know, thought it was pretty fucking cool.
> 
> View attachment 5237612


Is that a horned owl? I 've never seen one in the wild either.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that a horned owl? I 've never seen one in the wild either.


Looks to small,, maybe a screech owl?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that a horned owl? I 've never seen one in the wild either.


Possibly.....it's a pretty small one. My daughter and I saw one about 5 years ago. I have some pictures somewhere. It was pretty damn big.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 14, 2022)

Got my give away light by viparspectra (xs2000) today.. i had it mailed to my folks house. Ill get it set up and running on some plants in 2 weeks.. fast shipping,, it was sent out monday and i got it this morning.. 
Looking forward to trying it out..


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Possibly.....it's a pretty small one. My daughter and I saw one about 5 years ago. I have some pictures somewhere. It was pretty damn big.











Great Horned Owl Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


With its long, earlike tufts, intimidating yellow-eyed stare, and deep hooting voice, the Great Horned Owl is the quintessential owl of storybooks. This powerful predator can take down birds and mammals even larger than itself, but it also dines on daintier fare such as tiny scorpions, mice, and...



www.allaboutbirds.org





I can get them to call back to me by "whistling" through my thumbs, there are a bunch of them around here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Looks to small,, maybe a screech owl?


That would be my guess too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Had one of the coolest, strangest things happen to me last night. Was taking the dog for our usual night walk and for some unknown reason I decided to shine my flashlight on the side of my house. And caught this thing just perched like some crazy nightstalker assassin. Don't think I've ever seen one in the wild. I don't know, thought it was pretty fucking cool.
> 
> View attachment 5237612


You have halloween decorations up in December?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

How many times has this guy been reported?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 14, 2022)

Rodger43 said:


> I am a private lender with low interest rate of 5%, Our loans are well insured for maximum security is our priority, you lose sleep at night worrying how to get a legit loan lender? You bite your nails to the quick? Instead of beating yourself, contact... [email protected]
> 
> Best Regard
> Rodger


 M'kay


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many times has this guy been reported?


Does he do this alot? First time ive saw him.. its funny he's talking to mr sunshine.. to bad birdie isnt around..lol


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have halloween decorations up in December?



I only got to keep them up for another 9 months and then I'll be ahead of the game and you won't be saying I'm lazy and crazy but a fucking genius booyah!


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many times has this guy been reported?


One more now...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that a horned owl? I 've never seen one in the wild either.



I have no fucking idea LOL. Best I can tell from Googling and giving my geographic location it looks like an eastern screech owl. But what the fuck do I know LOL. Although it says the great horned owl is just as prolific in my area as the eastern screech owl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Does he do this alot? First time ive saw him.. its funny he's talking to mr sunshine.. to bad birdie isnt around..lol


First 9 posts were spam.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> First 9 posts were spam.
> 
> View attachment 5237679


you need this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you need this
> 
> View attachment 5237682


Needs to be large enough to fling raccoons


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs to be large enough to fling raccoons


naw you can chase them off with popcorn......


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs to be large enough to fling raccoons


"Trying out my new raccoon launcher,, Got neighbors close by?"


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2022)

mr sunshine said:


> I had this vision in my head, a place where anyone can say whatever they want. Fuck topics and staying on them.
> 
> 
> I'll get things kicking.
> ...





Rodger43 said:


> I am a private lender with low interest rate of 5%, Our loans are well insured for maximum security is our priority, you lose sleep at night worrying how to get a legit loan lender? You bite your nails to the quick? Instead of beating yourself, contact... [email protected]
> 
> Best Regard
> Rodger


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 14, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 5237714


I know it,, lol...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 14, 2022)

Rodger read this post and thought to himself, id like to help Mr. Sunshine out with a loan with 5%intrest rate... lmao!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2022)

Rodger43 said:


> I am a private lender with low interest rate of 5%, Our loans are well insured for maximum security is our priority, you lose sleep at night worrying how to get a legit loan lender? You bite your nails to the quick? Instead of beating yourself, contact... [email protected]
> 
> Best Regard
> Rodger


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I have no fucking idea LOL. Best I can tell from Googling and giving my geographic location it looks like an eastern screech owl. But what the fuck do I know LOL. Although it says the great horned owl is just as prolific in my area as the eastern screech owl.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 5237738View attachment 5237739


Are you trying to say I have a small weiner?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Are you trying to say I have a small weiner?


It's still cute


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2022)

roger doesn't realize there's much easier ways to get some extra cash for the holidays...




__





Getting Rich at the Alzheimers Assisted Living Facility


My grandmother is in a care facility and I went to see her a few weeks ago, to remind her that she was going to give me her car. While I was there she asked me if I needed any money and I said, well, yes, so she wrote me a check. About an hour later she asked again, and, well, I said yes...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> roger doesn't realize there's much easier ways to get some extra cash for the holidays...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some old faces. Dare I say the good old days


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Some old faces. Dare I say the good old days


IKR?




__





I miss some of the old members who dont come around


I do, such good growers too,, and now they dont come around any longer



www.rollitup.org








__





Amusing or annoying former riu members


any funny stories or quotes. I recall Bmeat crossing weed with some vegetable once. God Bless



www.rollitup.org








__





RIU is a sausage fest


Were the ladys at??? The only one I know of is sunni and I ain't seen here on here And grannyweed And that one chick who told everyone that she was gonna kill herself BUT THATS IT Common ladys were yall at Were nothing but a bunch of washed up hippies and perverted stoners and that...



www.rollitup.org








__





Top 10 RIU female hotties! (part 1)


alright folks, here's how this will work. members may nominate as many female RIU hotties as they wish. i will keep a running tally of nominations. after 1 week or so, the top 10 nominees will be finalized, i'll ask for this thread to be closed, and part 2 shall commence: the voting. part 2...



ipv6.rollitup.org








__





Would You Mess Around With A Fat Girl?


Just wondering.



www.rollitup.org








__





RIU pirate ship sign on.... or be impressed LOL


Singlemalt found us a real ship! (though it is in slightly used condition) I think we can make a go if enough of us with the right skillz sign on, who is with me? Let's turn pirate! and sail the seven seas!



rollitup.org








__





Riu island


Kind of like Gioua's town (good idea)but this will expand the scope and hopefully be a good circle jerk. Cuz hey who doesn't like to feel good! The scenario: A cataclysmic event has wiped out Earth and forced you to a deserted island. The format: Who from RIU would you want on...



rollitup.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2022)

Gas was $3.09 and Diesel $5.09 this morning, finally.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> IKR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. These were a trip. I was out of here from 2014 until last year. Nice memories


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

I need a bigger grinder...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 15, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Nice. These were a trip. I was out of here from 2014 until last year. Nice memories


Good behavior?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5238150


Time for more!


----------



## 420star420 (Dec 15, 2022)

yay i found a chat room-like thread since i never seem to think of a conversation topic to make a post about lol.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 15, 2022)

420star420 said:


> yay i found a chat room-like thread since i never seem to think of a conversation topic to make a post about lol.


Yay!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2022)

420star420 said:


> yay i found a chat room-like thread since i never seem to think of a conversation topic to make a post about lol.


Welcome


----------



## 420star420 (Dec 15, 2022)

<--- that's my version of a "like" for now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2022)

What do you do when it’s going to hit 3 degrees below zero and you need to adjust as quickly as possible?
answer:strengthen your tolerance


----------



## 420star420 (Dec 15, 2022)

is anyone here a member of cannabuzz?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need a bigger grinder...
> 
> View attachment 5237991


I don't know how you're focusing on weed and grinders when looking at that pic,


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2022)

420star420 said:


> yay i found a chat room-like thread since i never seem to think of a conversation topic to make a post about lol.





420star420 said:


> is anyone here a member of cannabuzz?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2022)

**

Who else sees truck nuts?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> *View attachment 5238330*
> 
> Who else sees truck nuts?


I thought those were only a thing here in Alberta , and maybe Texas?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I thought those were only a thing here in Alberta , and maybe Texas?


I've mostly been confused by them? Who would want to hang nuts off a trailer hitch. I seriously do not understand the message they are attempting to send.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Who would want to hang nuts off a trailer hitch.


Albertans or Texans?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Albertans or Texans?


Honestly I guess I meant more why then who. But I'll take what I get


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Honestly I guess I meant more why then who. But I'll take what I get


Rig pigs


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Rig pigs


You made me use Google!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You made me use Google!!



Yeah I forgot you’re the boujie type


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've mostly been confused by them? Who would want to hang nuts off a trailer hitch. I seriously do not understand the message they are attempting to send.


It's a multivalent message. Your confusion is understandable. Do truck nuts carry the same semiotic load as a rear window gunrack on a dually? I say yes.

Now I want to mount some on my bicycle and my golf.cart


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've mostly been confused by them? Who would want to hang nuts off a trailer hitch. I seriously do not understand the message they are attempting to send.


I've seen them on the mtb trail too.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2022)

Last day of mother fucking work for the year 

I might even leave early too


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's a multivalent message. Your confusion is understandable. Do truck nuts carry the same semiotic load as a rear window gunrack on a dually? I say yes.
> 
> Now I want to mount some on my bicycle and my golf.cart


I'll give you points for the use of semiotic for symbol as it's an excellent double entendre, very nice (who's bougie now  ).

However beauty is in the eye of the beholder and my opinion is gun rack > nuts

You should have started a poll ;D with this, so much missed hilarity


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll give you points for the use of semiotic for symbol as it's an excellent double entendre, very nice (who's bougie now  ).
> 
> However beauty is in the eye of the beholder and my opinion is gun rack > nuts
> 
> You should have started a poll ;D with this, so much missed hilarity


The day is still young


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

Ahhh,, New people are so much fun.. lmao!..
I got called an idiot smart mouth for laughing at a funny post.. smh..

I think dude is confused..
It was literally the only post i had made on this thread.(until). lmao i guess he was stewing from some other post or some thing..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

Ever have a toenail break off in your sock and stab the shit out of you and you were at a place and time that removing your shoe and sock wouldnt look good..lol it happend to me.. i was out to dinner at a some what fancy place with this chic, on the way into the resterant i felt something stabbing my foot and it hurt like hell and the whole time i was squerming around trying to move it without taking my shit off... 
I guess i should trim my toenails more then once every six months. Lmao..


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll give you points for the use of semiotic for symbol as it's an excellent double entendre, very nice (who's bougie now  ).
> 
> However beauty is in the eye of the beholder and my opinion is gun rack > nuts
> 
> You should have started a poll ;D with this, so much missed hilarity


My gun rack would hold all the unicorn horns I've bagged (legally  )


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ever have a toenail break off in your sock and stab the shit out of you and you were at a place and time that removing your shoe and sock wouldnt look good..lol it happend to me.. i was out to dinner at a some what fancy place with this chic, on the way into the resterant i felt something stabbing my foot and it hurt like hell and the whole time i was squerming around trying to move it without taking my shit off...
> I guess i should trim my toenails more then once every six months. Lmao..


So did you get some?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

@raratt Well yeah..


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> @raratt Well yeah..


The pain and suffering was worth it then.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> The pain and suffering was worth it then.


It was a random jabber.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> The pain and suffering was worth it then.


This happend to me awhile ago.. i had another broken toenail im my sock earlier today and it reminded me of this.. lol.. 
But yeah i got laid still.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> This happend to me awhile ago.. i had another broken toenail im my sock earlier today and it reminded me of this.. lol..
> But yeah i got laid still.


Today?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> It was a random jabber.


I see what you did here..lol
But it was more like a constant jabber..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Today?


No,, i didnt get laid today.. lol..


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2022)

I haven't had sex in so long I forget which one of us is supposed to get tied up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No,, i didnt get laid today.. lol..


There's still time.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> *View attachment 5238330*
> 
> Who else sees truck nuts?


I almost made the same comment a few days ago,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No,, i didnt get laid today.. lol..


Me either, yet,


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

Ever crop dust yourself? Damn it!


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've mostly been confused by them? Who would want to hang nuts off a trailer hitch. I seriously do not understand the message they are attempting to send.


I would not have those on my truck.
However, I am considering putting these on my valve stems.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> I would not have those on my truck.
> However, I am considering putting these on my valve stems.
> 
> View attachment 5238663


Why don’t u put one on ur muffler and see some horny bitch tailgate your ass. You could slam on your brakes and they would fuck your back end up real good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever crop dust yourself? Damn it!


Yes,, coming down a ladder off the roof..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2022)

A man and his daughter riding down a country road were robbed by bandits.

While walking back into town, the father noticed his daughter was wearing her rings.

Father: daughter, you still have your jewelry. The robbers did not get them?

Daughter: no father, when they weren't looking I hid the rings in my vagina.

Father: Oh my, if only Mama was here we could have saved the horse and buggy too!




LAS VEGAS, Nev. (FOX5) - A Baltimore woman who was in town for a court hearing regarding theft charges in June for stealing a $100,000 watch was arrested Sunday for stealing a $12,000 watch and hiding it inside herself, according to authorities.














Woman accused of hiding stolen $12K watch inside herself faces theft charges in Las Vegas


A Baltimore woman who was in town for a court hearing regarding theft charges in June for stealing a $100,000 watch was arrested Sunday for stealing a $12,000 watch and hiding it inside herself, according to authorities.




www.fox5vegas.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2022)

Happy 1st wedding anniversary @Grandpapy. Hope it’s a good one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2022)

Happy anniversary @Grandpapy


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2022)

Show me.








Want to grow your own weed? What to know in Missouri after recreational legalization


Here’s what to consider when cultivating your own bud.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)

I got scolded by the Hummingbird this morning. I bring the feeders in because they freeze overnight. I was late putting them out this morning and they let me know. I felt bad. It's cold and they need the fuel.

We have quite a few that are year round. I worry about them in the winter. It's so cold. They're my babies. I take care of them but this morning I was slacking. 

Took this photo of a beautiful female Anna's Hummingbird some years back.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I got scolded by the Hummingbird this morning. I bring the feeders in because they freeze overnight. I was late putting them out this morning and they let me know. I felt bad. It's cold and they need the fuel.
> 
> We have quite a few that are year round. I worry about them in the winter. It's so cold. They're my babies. I take care of them but this morning I was slacking.
> 
> Took this photo of a beautiful female Anna's Hummingbird some years back.


I have a family that insists on overwintering. I really worry about them. Here's one I posted awhile back.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I got scolded by the Hummingbird this morning. I bring the feeders in because they freeze overnight. I was late putting them out this morning and they let me know. I felt bad. It's cold and they need the fuel.
> 
> We have quite a few that are year round. I worry about them in the winter. It's so cold. They're my babies. I take care of them but this morning I was slacking.
> 
> Took this photo of a beautiful female Anna's Hummingbird some years back.


I had one fly up and get in my face once, it was like "Hi, what are you?" Freaked me out at the time.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a family that insists on overwintering. I really worry about them. Here's one I posted awhile back.
> View attachment 5238824


That's just amazing. How did you get ahold of it? They have no fear of me. They land on branches just inches away when I'm fiddling around with the feeders looking at me but I don't think they're going to let me grab them. 

I have the other birds that follow me around and are not afraid. They're year round and live in the Arborvitae. The younger ones are the most friendly. Even the Robins don't fly away from me when they're in town. Same with the Jays. I used to have a pair of Doves that came by. They did fly off if I got too close. One or both must have died. They had their own spot they liked to feed at under the fir trees I always put food at. I miss them.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That's just amazing. How did you get ahold of it? They have no fear of me. They land on branches just inches away when I'm fiddling around with the feeders looking at me but I don't think they're going to let me grab them.
> 
> I have the other birds that follow me around and are not afraid. They're year round and live in the Arborvitae. The younger ones are the most friendly. Even the Robins don't fly away from me when they're in town. Same with the Jays. I used to have a pair of Doves that came by. They did fly off if I got too close. One or both must have died. They had their own spot they liked to feed at under the fir trees I always put food at. I miss them.


I illegally rescue ravens and have a Corvid Conspiracy that live where they can see me come out and they importune for food. I rehabbed their mom who got through and through crop shot. Luckily my avian vet conspires with me to keep them alive. Legally we are supposed to euthanize them and vets can not accept payment for caring for them. He fixes them medically and I 'donate' to his avian clinic and rehab them. He's actually done specialized work on Kakapos in New Zealand, interesting guy.

That bee bird went a little to hard at my sliding glass while yelling at me and stunned himself. The concrete was too cold and would have killed him so when he didn't immediately get up I walked out, picked him up and warmed him in my hand until he told me he hated me again and off he went LOL.

I love them so. Before my rescue mother, Stinky Girl, passed she brought me a present before leaving. I don't know how she knew her time was up but she did. She died by accident and her family alerted me with a spiraling prayer tower on where her corpse was and I brought her home and buried her.


I still enjoy seeing her genetics in her children.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I illegally rescue ravens and have a Corvid Conspiracy that live where they can see me come out and they importune for food. I rehabbed their mom who got through and through crop shot. Luckily my avian vet conspires with me to keep them alive. Legally we are supposed to euthanize them and vets can not accept payment for caring for them. He fixes them medically and I 'donate' to his avian clinic and rehab them. He's actually done specialized work on Kakapos in New Zealand, interesting guy.
> 
> That bee bird went a little to hard at my sliding glass while yelling at me and stunned himself. The concrete was too cold and would have killed him so when he didn't immediately get up I walked out, picked him up and warmed him in my hand until he told me he hated me again and off he went LOL.
> 
> ...


I rescued a baby raven about 9 years ago at work, it was a snowy cold day and he fell out of his nest and I brought him in my heated shack, fed and watered him until he could fly and he still comes around daily to me at work. He literally chases bald eagles, hawks or whatever comes into his no fly zone at my work.

He has no fear, we have a set of hawk that patrol the field next to us and he charges straight at them daily lol. The one eagle we have he looks like a swallow next to it but he charges that dude too with no fear.

The eagle came at him one day and he barrel rolled around it and landed on it back lol


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2022)

When my wife was pregnant, I bought a nice camera in anticipation of the birth and decided to practice on the birds around my property and got some cool shots. 




Then chased this motherfucker for 3 years and finally caught him. I fucking retired after that lol.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2022)

Pileated woodpecker. One of those made the top half of a pine tree drop on the "barn" I was living in at the time. They make a big hole in trees.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pileated woodpecker. One of those made the top half of a pine tree drop on the "barn" I was living in at the time. They make a big hole in trees.


This one was big! He was going at one of the old telephone poles the one day and it sounded like a fucking jackhammer.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I rescued a baby raven about 9 years ago at work, it was a snowy cold day and he fell out of his nest and I brought him in my heated shack, fed and watered him until he could fly and he still comes around daily to me at work. He literally chases bald eagles, hawks or whatever comes into his no fly zone at my work.
> 
> He has no fear, we have a set of hawk that patrol the field next to us and he charges straight at them daily lol. The one eagle we have he looks like a swallow next to it but he charges that dude too with no fear.
> 
> The eagle came at him one day and he barrel rolled around it and landed on it back lol


That is exactly how mine behave, zero fear. I pay them in massive amounts of ground beef LOL. They are such a gift.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pileated woodpecker. One of those made the top half of a pine tree drop on the "barn" I was living in at the time. They make a big hole in trees.


I have a couple holes (since patched with metal) where my Northern Flicker decided he wanted to join me in my home. I gave him a hard pass on that.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That is exactly how mine behave, zero fear. I pay them in massive amounts of ground beef LOL. They are such a gift.


Mine gets my leftover lunch daily, and all the pidgins he can eat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5238888


Santa Claus is real and I can't hear you. Nana-nana-na-nah.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a couple holes (since patched with metal) where my Northern Flicker decided he wanted to join me in my home. I gave him a hard pass on that.


I have some holes in my roof sheathing under my eaves from one. Bastard. They are pretty birds though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 17, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Mine gets my leftover lunch daily, and all the pidgins he can eat.


*Pigeons


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have some holes in my roof sheathing under my eaves from one. Bastard. They are pretty birds though.


I wonder how they taste?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder how they taste?


Sawdust & bugs would be my guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sawdust & bugs would be my guess.


Spoken with the voice of experience


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Spoken with the voice of experience


I've eaten a lotta weird animals, but wood pecker ain't one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2022)

truth


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 17, 2022)

Skol Vikings!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 17, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Skol Vikings!


What?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Skol Vikings!


Great comeback!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've eaten a lotta weird animals, but wood pecker ain't one.


OMG!! What is wrong with you people!! Don't eat those fish throw them back. Woodpeckers aren't weird enough for my diet!! and y'all have the nerve to call my diet bougie! I swear to god.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> What?


I'm thinking this....


Medical Examiner Releases Cause of Death for Vikings’ Adam Zimmer


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)

This is different, I have no idea how it survives.


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> This is different, I have no idea how it survives.
> 
> View attachment 5239223


*What Is Albino Cannabis?*




Duncan Mathers
5 min read

If you’re a regular scroller of weed content on social media, chances are you’ve come across albino cannabis plants. These rare and spectacular-looking white cannabis plants draw gasps of awe and curiosity in equal measure. But what is albino cannabis? What causes it, and can you grow your own? We have the answers you seek.

*Can Albino Cannabis be Grown Intentionally?*
This is where it gets contentious. While albinism is a recessive genetic trait, some wonder if plant tampering can help you to engineer cannabis plants that are genuinely albino. After all, these plants are rare and, in some cases, sought-after due to their unique physical appearance.

It’s arguably possible that you can breed albino cannabis. After all, the hybridisation process can certainly eliminate or strengthen particular traits. To that end, an advanced breeder could effectively cultivate a cannabis strain that contains the genetic mutation that expresses albino traits.






But rather than ask, “can you?” the more pressing question is perhaps, “why would you want to?” Other than the visuals of the plant and making for some attention-grabbing photos, albino cannabis offers little benefit. Failing to reach maturity means more than white weed. It also means lower flower production, and few cultivators want that. Then there’s the potency issue that goes along with it.

The likely-shortened lifecycle and accompanying issues include a reduced ability to produce adequate levels of cannabinoids such as THC. This will likely render an albino cannabis plant a dud for most growers.











What Is Albino Cannabis?


What is albino cannabis? What causes it, what can you do with it, and can you grow albino cannabis intentionally?




www.seedsman.com







I would still smoke it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

You got me @bk78, lol... i spelled "apologize" wrong.. damn thread got locked so i could'nt say touche... [too-shay].. lmao..


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2022)

*Hippo swallows boy, 2, whole as he played in lake - before spitting him back out alive*



A hippo has swallowed a playing two-year-old boy whole - before spitting him back out alive.

Paul Iga was outside his home just feet away from Lake Edward, Uganda, when the creature attacked.

It seized the youngster in its jaws in the horrific incident and began to swallow him.

Chrispas Bagonza, who was horrified by the attack, spotted the boy and began throwing stones at the animal to try and get it to stop.









Hippo swallows boy, 2, whole as he played - before spitting him back out alive


Paul Iga was outside his home just feet away from Lake Edward, Uganda,when the creature attacked. It seized him in its jaws in the horrific incident and began to swallow him




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2022)

Everyone must be watching football


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Everyone must be watching football


Not everyone....


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)

Damn fog is starting to thicken already, it's going to get ugly tonight. It really magnifies the cold. Glad I don't need to go anywhere..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Damn fog is starting to thicken already, it's going to get ugly tonight. It really magnifies the cold. Glad I don't need to go anywhere..


I'm used to it getting much colder the clearer it is.
Not used to the lower 48 system as yet tho.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2022)

Knew a dude that worked a gold mine in the interior of AK.
He drove a dozer in the middle of winter pulling a 1000 gal diesel tank on skids to the mine (like 35 miles across muskeg in the wilderness) - it was really cold, like neg 50 F.
Dozer quit because of the cold & he knew he was done. Woke up to snow on his face & that's when he knew he'd make it.
Tough bastards that live up there in the winters - not me anymore though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

Was the casperd is a thief thread get deleted? Lol..


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Was the casperd is a thief thread get deleted? Lol..


As a rule, thread titles generally aren’t allowed to have member names in them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> As a rule, thread titles generally aren’t allowed to have member names in them.


Ahhh.. i see said the blind man..
.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ahhh.. i see said the blind man..
> .


..to the deaf horse that only understood Spanish.





Morning, er n/m


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2022)

For all you chionophiles, you know who you are, be the hit of your next outing.








*How to Make a Bong Out of Ice*


----------



## neosapien (Dec 19, 2022)

Not many thing I hate in this world more than a candelabra base.


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5239995


I've had a few vehicles on the lake. Lots of fun


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Floridians beware of falling iguana's.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 20, 2022)

Shit hawks they're swooping down shitting on people and dragging them off!!!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 20, 2022)

My eggnog fermented on me. Turns out its a thing. Been using as coffee creamer.


----------



## dabbles (Dec 20, 2022)

went to my first dispensary today owned by a local tribe of indians. All organic high quality goodness. Their hash looks amazing. It felt right to give them service. It's good to support local businesses...especially business owned by natives.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2022)

​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

RIP Franco. 









Franco Harris, legendary Steelers running back who caught 'The Immaculate Reception,' dies at 72


Harris was known for one of the most famous plays in American football history, and was considered one of the NFL's most iconic athletes.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2022)

We used to live here - I bet you can understand "used to" part now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We used to live here - I bet you can understand "used to" part now.
> 
> View attachment 5240291


Thats alittle cold.. lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

It does not matter what medium you are growing in,, always adjust your water/nutes to a ph of 6.3 - 6.5. Lmao..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

How the hell did my photos and name get on weedfarmer? Do they just take names and photos from other sites and post them on their site? I never made an account there..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2022)

PSA

Please secure your antique military munitions.

They seem to have become a trip hazard.










An 88-year-old man goes to the emergency with an artillery shell in his anus


An 88-year-old man from France went to the hospital's emergency department with the complaint of a World War One artillery shell stuck in his anus.




interestingengineering.com

























Shell shocked: Bomb squad called after man lodges WWII anti-tank round in rectum


Anti-tank rectal clogging is a remarkably similar sensation to that experienced by service members who surpass two consecutive weeks of MRE consumption.




news.yahoo.com




.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2022)

Surprisingly interesting...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

As much as 2' of snow possible from tonight until tomorrow afternoon..  time to brake out the snow shovels..

Edit: sorry,, its thursday through friday.. not tonight and tomorrow..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> As much as 2' of snow possible from tonight until tomorrow afternoon..  time to brake out the snow shovels..


It's farmer "fischer" because of skiing correct?


----------



## dabbles (Dec 21, 2022)

had to get insurance so i can drive my little truck 3 miles to the mechanic. Fun.

Hope we can get it working though. It's a cute 83 s10 that i got for free. Love to get it on the road. It's been sitting in buddies yard for some 10 years but already turns over. Whoo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

dabbles said:


> had to get insurance so i can drive my little truck 3 miles to the mechanic. Fun.
> 
> Hope we can get it working though. It's a cute 83 s10 that i got for free. Love to get it on the road. It's been sitting in buddies yard for some 10 years but already turns over. Whoo.


Does it have the boobie gages? The ones that look like pasties lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's farmer "fischer" because of skiing correct?


Yes.. lol.. because of cross country


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes.. lol.. because of cross country


I like xc. Did it a bunch with my daughter.


----------



## dabbles (Dec 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Does it have the boobie gages? The ones that look like pasties lol


 haha. yeah but mine are flat. They're not even an a cup


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

dabbles said:


> haha. yeah but mine are flat. They're not even an a cup


These are what I'm taking about lol






They actually do come to a point.


----------



## dabbles (Dec 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> These are what I'm taking about lol


ah, haha ok no i dont have those ones


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

dabbles said:


> ah, haha ok no i dont have those ones


I always thought hanging tassels would be funny lol


----------



## dabbles (Dec 21, 2022)

haha reminds me of that scene from cheech and chong...can't find the giff though.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

Wait till it meets up with the yule log...


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

"Higher demand and tighter supply on the West Coast are driving up gas prices. We do not control market prices for gas and electricity and do not markup the cost of gas and electricity that we purchase on behalf of our customers."
PG&E don't blame us email.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2022)

Please Santa .all I want for Christmas is a shroom connection. I have been very nice and good all year even though it has been 89%totall shit show .


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

Standing in line at the store and there were TWO Santa looking guys. The one had to be at least 6'8" and about 375. Made me feel small. Told him it must be tough getting down chimneys. He could have picked me up and PUT me on his lap.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Standing in line at the store and there were TWO Santa looking guys. The one had to be at least 6'8" and about 375. Made me feel small. Told him it must be tough getting down chimneys. He could have picked me up and PUT me on his lap.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Rsawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5241153


Uncanny valley...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2022)

Is that Bob Zmuda?


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5241155
> Is that Bob Zmuda?


Nope but it just gave me a terrific sweater idea for my son's next Christmas, thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2022)

First dab of the day. That's noteworthy! I've been busy AND responsible, almost never occurs simultaneously.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas, mofos...








Snowflakes fill the air
Carols Everywhere
Olden times, and ancients rhymes
of Love and Dreams to share...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2022)

Harry Mack and Beardyman (London-based genius beatboxer/producer) decided to give us all a little improvised xmas jam! I'd have paid a couple grand to be there. I don't know if we deserve it, but I accepted it, anyway. Enjoy!









@neosapien @srh88


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Merry Christmas, mofos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ancient rhymes, that’s what I experienced today.

Was walking in circles through these ancient semi circular spurs and one very very strong vortex area. I had to brace myself trying to get back to this one. The patterns on the walls were really too intense and had to turn around and get into it the other direction. 

Looking at my pictures 
, I have no idea how many of these half circles I went into. They had these little houses in the middle of them all.

it’s hard to show you because it’s difficult to take a picture of the full area. This one is magnified zoomed semi of the semi circle horse shoe .


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ancient rhymes, that’s what I experienced today.
> View attachment 5241664
> Was walking in circles through these ancient semi circular spurs and one very very strong vortex area. I had to brace myself trying to get back to this one. The patterns on the walls were really too intense and had to turn around and get into it the other direction.
> View attachment 5241665
> ...


Those pics are beautiful. And what were you wearing???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Those pics are beautiful. And what were you wearing???


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)

YAY! Long term projections show 5 storms lined up to make us wet and build up the snow pack. Our reservoirs really need a good winter.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2022)

Just went for a walk without proper rain gear in the pouring rain. I got soaked and loved it. Cold and wet followed by a long hot shower. Makes you feel alive.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5241876
> 
> YAY! Long term projections show 5 storms lined up to make us wet and build up the snow pack. Our reservoirs really need a good winter.



Ha, I was just celebrating the rain myself.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Ha, I was just celebrating the rain myself.


As long as the wind gusts stay below 50 I'm good with it.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5242221


Reminds me of beastie boys cover.



Eatme 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5242221


Hope you get there before the cherry makes it to your row.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 27, 2022)

Anyone else killing it on celebrity jeopardy? Either they dumbed down the questions or I should have tried going to school sober.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2022)

I bet she uses it as a cool little grow room (I cut to the good part.)


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I bet she uses it as a cool little grow room (I cut to the good part.)


Lmao... for sure.. thats slick.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)

I loved those.. I can hear the pop in my mind's ear.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

500-10,000, that narrows it down...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> 500-10,000, that narrows it down...


Eat a dick!


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

I prefer brats.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I prefer brats.


I have pork chops for weinerschnitzel. Do you have lemon?


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I have pork chops for weinerschnitzel. Do you have lemon?


I have bottled juice...


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

You can actually buy opium poppy seeds on Amazon...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> You can actually buy opium poppy seeds on Amazon...


Seeds are perfectly legal even_ P. somniferum._ It's when you grow them...although the real giveaway is sliced pods. I grew them for a couple of years. More a pain in the ass than anything cause I had to guerilla grow them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> You can actually buy opium poppy seeds on Amazon...


Yeah theyre all over.. i was getting packs from ebay..


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Seeds are perfectly legal even_ P. somniferum._ It's when you grow them...although the real giveaway is sliced pods. I grew them for a couple of years. More a pain in the ass than anything cause I had to guerilla grow them.


I have a privacy fence around my yard so they wouldn't be seen. The sliced pods would be jail time for sure if some cop showed up in the back yard for whatever reason. Around here they might not figure it out though.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> You can actually buy opium poppy seeds on Amazon...


Poppies have come up wild in the garden for over 20 years here. Never really done anything with them but admire them. The dried milk, four days after the flowers fall off, is the most bitter thing I've tried - and made the tongue numb for about 20 minutes. Here are some poppies (mid June) along with garlic, mustard and cannabis, while the sunset pokes through the tri-coloured beech.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a privacy fence around my yard so they wouldn't be seen. The sliced pods would be jail time for sure if some cop showed up in the back yard for whatever reason. Around here they might not figure it out though.


there's threads on here about growing. some good places I used way back and had good seed viability





Home


Organic growers of medicinal herb seeds, medicinal herb plants, organic vegetable seeds and organic garden seeds




strictlymedicinalseeds.com












Rose Feathers Poppy


98 days. A sweetheart pink pompom bloom that is 4 inches across. One of the earliest to bloom and produces loads of flowers and lots of lovely seed pods! The highly doubled, frilled heads make a wild statement in the landscape with their unusual form and stunning color. Plants stand 3-4 feet...




www.rareseeds.com






J. L. Hudson, Seedsman


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> there's threads on here about growing. some good places I used way back and had good seed viability
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those would only possibly grow in winter around here.


----------



## dabbles (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

RIP Pele.









Pelé, Brazil’s mighty king of ‘beautiful game,’ has died


SAO PAULO (AP) Pele, the Brazilian king of soccer who won a record three World Cups and became one of the most commanding sports figures of the last century, died Thursday. Widely regarded as one of soccer's greatest players, Pele spent nearly two decades enchanting fans and dazzling opponents...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5242813


See where it goes around me? Ha ha! Oh wait that means 1" rain. Well alrighty then. Thankfully my rain sensor will sense and delay


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Hard for me to take seriously a scientist that denies evolution (the very foundation of biology) in favor of creationism. Interesting dude...


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> See where it goes around me? Ha ha! Oh wait that means 1" rain. Well alrighty then. Thankfully my rain sensor will sense and delay


Rain shadow due to the San Gabriel's?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Rain shadow due to the San Gabriel's?


Maybe, but I'm doubling down on it missing me directly! Especially when we are doing daily replays of the OK Corral


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2022)

It bothers me how Amazon talks about itself in the 3rd person. "The carrier has picked up the package". Bitch, that's you. Just say the shit has left our warehouse and is on a fucking camper van.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)

2023 I’m going to step my soup and stew game up . To people that don’t know good soup or stew what I am kicking out of the kitchen is “outstanding “ but those that know wtf they are talking about .My soup and stew game is leaving something to be desired .

It’s settle I am going to next level the fuck out of my soup and stew game in 2023 .


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)

54 degrees right now, S wind gusting to 15. Momentary pause in the rain with plenty more to come. Bring it!
Good napping weather.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 30, 2022)

Took the daughter ice skating today. The temp was 60 degrees, partly cloudy with scattered milfs in leggings.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Took the daughter ice skating today. The temp was 60 degrees, partly cloudy with scattered milfs in leggings.


I love milfs


----------



## neosapien (Dec 30, 2022)

I just got a secret Santa gift in the mail. I have absolutely 0 idea, I mean not a clue, who it was from but I want to give a big thank you to the mystery gifter~!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I just got a secret Santa gift in the mail. I have absolutely 0 idea, I mean not a clue, who it was from but I want to give a big thank you to the mystery gifter~!!!!


I did too!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5243191
> 
> 54 degrees right now, S wind gusting to 15. Momentary pause in the rain with plenty more to come. Bring it!
> Good napping weather.


So I’m thinking a wet 54 degrees even though butt assed cold for my liking it’s mild in the real world and it’s the season . So I’m not going to go to hearty for ya raratt ..

Believe I’m going to go Butternut squash bisque w/a slightly less than heavy handed nutmeg,late lunch early dinner to be served shortly ,enjoy .. 

Smoke em if ya got em it’s almost soup !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)

Unfortunately darkweb even though your in my top 20 of favorite people on this site . You did not answer the bell and “girly drinks” hand you the L …….sooooo






might want to remove the thumbs up til next year then you can eat w/us …. Lol..tough love is still love but we are performance based .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Unfortunately darkweb even though your in my top 20 of favorite people on this site . You did not answer the bell and “girly drinks” hand you the L …….sooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top 20?


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> So I’m thinking a wet 54 degrees even though butt assed cold for my liking it’s mild in the real world and it’s the season . So I’m not going to go to hearty for ya raratt ..


I have no problem with it. We need the rain badly and as long as the fog doesn't set in I'm good. It is mild for here also. We usually don't get any colder than the upper 20's at night, and that is rather rare.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)

Right !!!!! That L moved you from top 10 to not even … but I’m not worried for you 1 bit your kung foo is strong and your content lately as been next level !!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Right !!!!! That L moved you from top 10 to not even … but I’m not worried for you 1 bit your kung foo is strong and your content lately as been next level !!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)

Hey!! happy new years eve EVE [email protected]#kers..
AND!!


----------



## dabbles (Dec 30, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> 2023 I’m going to step my soup and stew game up . To people that don’t know good soup or stew what I am kicking out of the kitchen is “outstanding “ but those that know wtf they are talking about .My soup and stew game is leaving something to be desired .
> 
> It’s settle I am going to next level the fuck out of my soup and stew game in 2023 .


 Best stew i ever had was some venisen stew a group of hunters gave me once. My mouth waters just thinking about it.


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

dabbles said:


> Best stew i ever had was some venisen stew a group of hunters gave me once. My mouth waters just thinking about it.


Ketamine and turkey sausage. Sounds like a song


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2022)

A recap of Christmas at the lokie estate.

The clan arrived at around 2:00 on Christmas Eve.

I met my grandsons undocumented dreamer girlfriend for the first time.

Dabs on tap all weekend.




Varying adult beverages on demand. These are the dregs the mob left behind for me to dispose of.







The gallon's of vodka, tequila, moonshine, apple cider, seltzer drinks, malt liquor, beer, wine and champagne were consumed prior to this pic.

By 8:00 the pompous alcoholic was guided to bed without argument.
It's hard to argue when no intelligent syllables can be deciphered during
a conversation.
That was a blessing.







On Christmas morning, 2 oz of weed were lost for several hours.
A misunderstanding in distribution of the cannabis gifts caused some minor drama.

6 ounces were to be divided and presented to 6 guests.
During wrapping 3 packages were filled with 2 oz each.
It was not comfortable to tell the recipients of this matter.

It was decided to go forward with the unintended division and 3 recipients were cut out of weed gifts.
One oxygen thief, one idiot and the youngest grandson did not get weed for Christmas.
The oxygen thief? Fuck them.
The idiot gets free weed any time oft the year. Fuck him.
The grandson was given 1/4 lb for graduation a few months ago. Fuck him too.

This was found out when the first 2 gifts were opened by grandsons.
The eldest stepson, who was not present at the time, would be the 3rd lucky winner of the Christmas lottery.

Each gift bag was to consist of 10 grams of Space Monkey, 10 of C99 and 10 of Blackberry Wedding Cake.

While divvying up the gifts a third time, the grandsons put weed into a gift bag for a present intended for a
non consumer.

I'm watching this debacle unfold and informed them, "There are 6 missing baggies"
It took 3 hours of basic math lessons and remaining package ransacking, to find the lost weed.

The gifts received ranged from a very nice, official Dare County NC winter coat with the county seal embrodered on it,
to the "WTF" do I want this for. 

We also received his and hers butter infusers.
One 2 stick infuser


And One 1 stick infuser


Thoughtful gifts they are.

The masses left on Tuesday, and I am still stressed.



Spoiler: epilogue



This Christmas is hardly different from past experiences.

The full dramatic explosion did not come until yesterday.

My only interest in gift giving this year was to give my youngest grandson a set of quality hand tool.
Craftsman and Kobalt lifetime guaranteed Mechanics tools. Metric and English, combination wrenches, deep well and regular ratchet socket sets.
A 3-piece set of Channellock pliers, a 3-piece set of adjustable wrenches, and a set of Craftsman screwdrivers, needle nose pliers and regular pliers too. Also included was a 3 D cell LED Maglight.

At 18 I wish someone would have thought enough of me to give me a steup like that.

I had told my wife to tell no one about this, so it would not leak out before I presented them to him.
I wanted it to be an exciting surprise.

It was sad to hear he had caught covid and would not be attending the party this year.
We did talk on the phone and I told him he would get his present the next time he came over.
I told his dad the same.

Today I am livid.


The IDIOT grabbed the tools and took them home to give to the grandson, even after I told him of my plans.

I was robbed of the emotional bonding moment I had been working toward. 
We did not get to see the excitement on his face. I did not get the opportunity to tell him
that these tools will take care of him for the rest of his life if he took care of them.

That imbecile stole my Christmas, plain and simple.

And now I'm left to seethe in silence.

I will have something to say to the cretin when next he shows his face.
He is lucky that I am not a Gamma Radiation Physicist.





And the Gson has not even bothered to call or text a "Thank You"

Fuck spending holidays with family.


Thanks for reading this far. There is no other avenue for me to vent.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)

Some Vegan propaganda showed up on my Facebook page, "Livestock uses 43% of the available water in this state." 
Um, no, more like 1%.





Livestock Water Use | U.S. Geological Survey


Livestock water use is water associated with livestock watering, feedlots, dairy operations, and other on-farm needs. Livestock includes dairy cows and heifers, beef cattle and calves, sheep and lambs, goats, hogs and pigs, horses, and poultry. Other livestock water uses include cooling of...




www.usgs.gov


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> A recap of Christmas at the lokie estate.
> 
> The clan arrived at around 2:00 on Christmas Eve.
> 
> ...


So nice you made me read twice. Next time go fishing for a long weekend. Tell everyone you got lost. Could have brought better whiskey. Stingy. Stingy. I would have sold your two zips and buy you plane tickets. You and yours like road trips yeah? Been to falling water in Pennslvania? There are 3 artificial ice cliffs in MN to climb. Grab your boots. Erm, you said grandson. Thats cool ill rig up a pulley system


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

I may or may not be baked. And your flight would be with southwest airlines


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm rich biatch!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5243581
> I'm rich biatch!


Oh hey buddy hows it going.. 
You wouldnt by chance have a few thousand i could barrow would ya.. lol..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2022)

Dong earth is real.


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> So nice you made me read twice. Next time go fishing for a long weekend. Tell everyone you got lost. Could have brought better whiskey. Stingy. Stingy. I would have sold your two zips and buy you plane tickets. You and yours like road trips yeah? Been to falling water in Pennslvania? There are 3 artificial ice cliffs in MN to climb. Grab your boots. Erm, you said grandson. Thats cool ill rig up a pulley system


"Could have brought better whiskey"

All 5-star liquor was consumed early in the day.
The oxygen thieves hammered down, whilst the pompous alcoholic bragged about his name brand contributions to the party.
As much as they consume, anyone wanting to taste it had to be quick to get a drink.

Someone brought "Cherry" moonshine. LOL. 

Moonshine it was, however the cherry part was maraschino cherries added after distillation. Tasted like they may have been added 30 min before arriving at the party. It was not as impressive as intended.

Travel would be no issue, I sometimes identify as a Gypsy.

My dilemma with travel in circumstances like that is, relinquishing my kingdom is not an option.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2022)

Im so damn hungover today.. lol.. 
My head isnt to bad,, just my joints and body fucking hurt.. lol.. 
Whats every ones plans for the night?


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)

There are some raindrops being blown onto my livingroom window. Wind has shifted to the north obviously. I haven't seen this happen before.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

1.50 for a 5lb bag of russets. Atleast I can live like the great depression. Eggs cost more than milk. Wtf


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)

The state of California just paid me for being "middle class". It was over a grand, I'll take it.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 31, 2022)

Fuck it. Cheers rratt


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 31, 2022)

reminds me of a joke.

haha what do you call a patronizing criminal walking down a flight of stairs?

A condescending con...descending.. lol.


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> Some Vegan propaganda showed up on my Facebook page, "Livestock uses 43% of the available water in this state."
> Um, no, more like 1%.
> 
> 
> ...


it takes over 500L of water to grow and make a bread!


----------



## dabbles (Dec 31, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Ketamine and turkey sausage. Sounds like a song


sounds like a good time.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)

I just hit on that lip tingling kreeper bud . How fucking fun ,great way to end 22 !


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2023)

RIP Anita Pointer.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)

I’m pretty sure from the start of it .I have already lost 2023

Colleges kids when they go back ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2023)

raratt said:


> RIP Anta Pointer.


Also Jeremiah Green R.I.P. 








Jeremiah Green, Founding Member of Modest Mouse, Dead at 45


The drummer was recently diagnosed with cancer




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2023)

1/1/2023

Let's start out as we mean to go on!
Time to hit the streets and push against the pavement




Let's get it on!
It's time to get in the game,
You gotta fight 'til it hurts
And then you do it again…

Happy New Year guys


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

I found an inexpensive telescoping gutter cleaning attachment for the hose I think I will buy. At my age I wouldn't bounce very well if the ladder decided to shift on uneven ground when cleaning them.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

@DarkWeb


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

The rain missed me the other day. And we have a couple more rain days coming.but after that it's looking like normal temps are coming back. Hopefully


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2023)

half dome yesterday


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 2, 2023)

raratt said:


> I found an inexpensive telescoping gutter cleaning attachment for the hose I think I will buy. At my age I wouldn't bounce very well if the ladder decided to shift on uneven ground when cleaning them.


Tell my broken collar bone. And I do not trust ladders. Fuck that rusty bastard. Still hurts


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 2, 2023)

@curious2garden the rose bowl marching band is playing, what did you play? I was a trombonner. Just band class didnt do marching band


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

Do you guys ever feel bad for the broken bits of ramen that just get tossed away with the wrapper. They never get to see their full potential. Just discarded bits in the landfill. Who knows. Maybe they get a second chance with rats at the landfill. I'm sorry broken bits of ramen.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Do you guys ever feel bad for the broken bits of ramen that just get tossed away with the wrapper. They never get to see their full potential. Just discarded bits in the landfill. Who knows. Maybe they get a second chance with rats at the landfill. I'm sorry broken bits of ramen.


It comes back as hair.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Do you guys ever feel bad for the broken bits of ramen that just get tossed away with the wrapper. They never get to see their full potential. Just discarded bits in the landfill. Who knows. Maybe they get a second chance with rats at the landfill. I'm sorry broken bits of ramen.







Every last bit of ramen gets in the pot at my abode


----------



## dabbles (Jan 2, 2023)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5244193
> half dome yesterday


that's practically in my back.yard.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

I want to interweb punch some one.. ..
Is that a thing yet..??


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2023)

dabbles said:


> that's practically in my back.yard.


Where is that ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2023)

Rip Ken Block



Ken Block, Rally Driver and YouTube Stuntman, Dies at 55


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2023)

I was "Today years old" when I finally figured out what rom-com meant.

TBH I really didn't care once I figured it out.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 3, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was "Today years old" when I finally figured out what rom-com meant.
> 
> TBH I really didn't care once I figured it out.


Whats rom-com?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Whats rom-com?


Lol - you probably won't care after a google.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2023)

You guys cannot be serious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2023)

Careful it'll tweak your back if not done correctly........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys cannot be serious.


You watch too many Hallmark flicks.
That's all they are, right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You watch too many Hallmark flicks.
> That's all they are, right?


I like romantic comedies if they have good actors. We saw The Whale on Christmas. Balled my eyes out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like romantic comedies if they have good actors. We saw The Whale on Christmas. Balled my eyes out.


I was gonna ask you about that one. Looks good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> I was gonna ask you about that one. Looks good.


Brendan Fraser was fantastic and owned the role, performance of a lifetime IMHO. If he doesn't get an Oscar the system is rigged.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 3, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - you probably won't care after a google.


Im lazy and you were right here man.. lol.. 
Fucking romantic comidy


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)

Classic low pressure system. This one is really wrapped up, hence the strong wind forecast. Nice moisture fetch all the way to Hawaii.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2023)

I need a tax right off. I'm gonna be fucked this year. Maybe I should start asking for pay cuts. I increased my salary by almost 30 grand this year. Wow.

Next round of dabs is on me!!! Tax man can wait!



SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)

shrxhky420 said:


> I need a tax right off. I'm gonna be fucked this year. Maybe I should start asking for pay cuts. I increased my salary by almost 30 grand this year. Wow.
> 
> Next round of dabs is on me!!! Tax man can wait!
> 
> ...


I know a guy that could probably help out, but he might be in jail sometime soon.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2023)

raratt said:


> I know a guy that could probably help out, but he might be in jail sometime soon.


Sounds like the right guy.

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2023)

@raratt you ready for the next round of rain? Supposed to be pretty intense. Sacatomato got beat up pretty good as did santa cruz 

































































































SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2023)

Wtf? 1 good post and then my phone starts freaking out. ￼￼



Emojis don't work. Pics don't work. Millions of spaces.... it's not liking me




￼













SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2023)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wtf? 1 good post and then my phone starts freaking out. ￼￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Android update?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2023)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wtf? 1 good post and then my phone starts freaking out. ￼￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What???

I cant hear you!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2023)

I get really weird, yet really apt ad placements on my facebook.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2023)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wtf? 1 good post and then my phone starts freaking out. ￼￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had just updated my iphone and right after riu was super slow to load. It was also right after getting yelled at by a mod on here so i didn’t know if i was getting messed with or if it was the phone update.


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

shrxhky420 said:


> @raratt you ready for the next round of rain? Supposed to be pretty intense. Sacatomato got beat up pretty good as did santa cruz
> SH420


Looks fine to me...lol.
I have a couple of bad fenceposts I have been putting off fixing that I am a little concerned about, but I have them shored up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2023)

raratt said:


> Looks fine to me...lol.
> I have a *couple of bad fenceposts* I have been putting off fixing that I am a little concerned about, but I have them shored up.


No time like the present


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2023)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wtf? 1 good post and then my phone starts freaking out. ￼￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

Saw a bumper sticker on a woman's car the other day...
"If you're going to pull my hair you could at least slap my ass."
Might as well put it out there I guess.


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> View attachment 5244918


hell yeah...i'll bring the Dos XX....ok


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> hell yeah...i'll bring the Dos XX....ok


For sale on Facebook, that box is $95.
Edit: 70 taco's, works out to $1.36 each.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

raratt said:


> For sale on Facebook, that box is $95.


$95...what?

man i know an awesome hispanic lady that if you gave her $95 buck she could prolly make u 2 and still have money left over.......

how did know, cause i buy taco's from her just about every morning....

she make an excellent carnitas btw


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> $95...what?
> 
> man i know an awesome hispanic lady that if you gave her $95 buck she could prolly make u 2 and still have money left over.......
> 
> ...


Yeah that's in TX. Here it's $5 a hit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's in TX. Here it's $5 a hit.


actually some of the local taco place now, cause of all the bs have gotten that high....on the back side there are some places that are actually cheap....like over the holiday i bought 6 taco's for bout $23 with tax (picadillo, barabcoa, and carne)


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

For someone with a lot of mouths' to feed and short on time It would be feasible.


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2023)

*Man loses part of face in horrific MAX station attack in Gresham, police say*


A 78-year-old Hillsboro man was the victim of a horrific attack at a Gresham MAX station Tuesday morning when another man allegedly chewed off his ear and part of his face, police confirmed.

The mauling was so severe that first responders at the scene could see the man’s skull, police said.









Man, 78, loses part of face in horrific MAX station attack in Gresham, police say


Detectives are investigating whether drugs played a role.




www.oregonlive.com








*Silence of the Lambs Chianti, Anyone?*
The most famous reference to wine was arguably uttered by Anthony Hopkins' character, Hannibal Lecter, in the Oscar-winning thriller_Silence of the LambsSilence of the Lambs_
. Lecter said: "A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti." Well, the wait is finally over for you to sample a -themed bottle of, what else, chianti.









Silence of the Lambs Chianti, Anyone?


Probably the most famous reference to wine was uttered by Anthony Hopkins character, Hannibal Lecter, in the Oscar-winning thriller, Silence of the Lambs. If you forget the line, and how could you, Lecter said:




www.delish.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2023)

Cost of Living Index 2023


Rankings: Cost of Living Index, Restaurant Prices Index, Transportation Price Index, Grocery Price Index, Local Purchasing Power Index, ...




www.numbeo.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2023)

Really a 140 tacos .. they stuffed heavy w/2 tortilla’s. 2nd tortilla is to make another taco out of all the meat you lose eating the 1st , no ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2023)

and this is at Walmart no less!


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

BarnBuster said:


> and this is at Walmart no less!
> View attachment 5245161


The price of eggs here just doubled.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2023)

Has chicken gotten insanely stupid there?


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has chicken gotten insanely stupid there?
> 
> View attachment 5245191


I haven't shopped for any recently, the price of beef seemed to double also but where I buy it has price swings like that sometimes.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has chicken gotten insanely stupid there?
> 
> View attachment 5245191


Boneless skinless CB are $1.99 lb this week Kroger but that's on sale. Occasionally whole chickens on sale $1.09, usually $1.49. These were pretty much always $.99. 80/20 ground beef on sale $2.99. Pork seems to be cheapest of meats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2023)

Can't afford this shit much longer. Gonna have to go grocery shopping at the SPCA.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has chicken gotten insanely stupid there?
> 
> View attachment 5245191


yikes! conversion to US $ is $19.88 per pound. There is some bird disease going around, highly contagious and they've had to cull millions of chickens, hence high price for eggs and meat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2023)

Singlemalt said:


> yikes! conversion to US $ is $19.88 per pound. There is some bird disease going around, highly contagious and they've had to cull millions of chickens, hence high price for eggs and meat


Only $500 to adopt a dog from the SPCA... 50lb dog would be $10 a pound.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2023)

Girls gotta eat @raratt


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2023)

Raising a Guinea Pig for the Table


Can you eat guinea pigs? Yes you can, and they're a traditional meat animal that's much appreciated in South America. But, as one chef found, it's best not to name them.




foragerchef.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2023)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5245237
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many years ago I was watching a cooking/travelog show (Andrew Zimmer). They were exploring Peru and up some mountain there was a little cafe; a couple very large cages one with birds and the other with frolicking guinea pigs. You picked your meal. Zimmer chowed down


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2023)

Singlemalt said:


> Many years ago I was watching a cooking/travelog show (Andrew Zimmer). They were exploring Peru and up some mountain there was a little cafe; a couple very large cages one with birds and the other with frolicking guinea pigs. You picked your meal. Zimmer chowed down


Meh. When I was trapping I ate some that most would think weird. Muskrat, Bear, Porcupine, Lynx, Beaver, Wolf, Hare, Pika . . .
I draw the line at weasles though - they have scent glands that stinks to high heaven (think "Skunk" like).


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Girls gotta eat @raratt


Does princess know it was his last Christmas?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Girls gotta eat @raratt


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2023)

In case you're ever in a plane crash in, oh I don 't know, the Peruvian mountains or something.


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

BarnBuster said:


> In case you're ever in a plane crash in, oh I don 't know, the Peruvian mountains or something.
> 
> View attachment 5245249


Hell no, I know what they eat...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2023)

*Donner party of 5, your table is ready*
Or rather, party of 3 now. Would you like to see a dessert menu?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2023)

BarnBuster said:


> In case you're ever in a plane crash in, oh I don 't know, the Peruvian mountains or something.
> 
> View attachment 5245249


Lol buttocks, mum's Sunday roast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> Does princess know it was his last Christmas?


He doesn't have enough meat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> He doesn't have enough meat.
> 
> View attachment 5245250


Doggie tenders


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2023)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5245389


You posted this twice......are you hitting your wife?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 5, 2023)

ANC said:


>


Very scary shit ANC...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 5, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has chicken gotten insanely stupid there?
> 
> View attachment 5245191


My sister-in-law raises free-range broilers to 5 or 6lbs. In June her butchered whole chickens sold for $4.25lb. Chicken feed has gone up over 50% since 2020.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> You posted this twice......are you hitting your wife?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2023)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5245527


I love that gif!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2023)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5245527


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2023)

I was sitting on the shitter when I noticed a bright light... It is a full moon and it just happened to peak through a small sliver of an open frosted window, [email protected]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2023)

Singlemalt said:


> Many years ago I was watching a cooking/travelog show (Andrew Zimmer). They were exploring Peru and up some mountain there was a little cafe; a couple very large cages one with birds and the other with frolicking guinea pigs. You picked your meal. Zimmer chowed down


Capybara is their larger, lesser work to eat relative


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2023)

Happy Russian Orthodox Christmas to all our friends whom celebrate this holiday.
No politics, just a wish for happiness to our friends in Alaska and others whom participate


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2023)

dammit


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2023)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5246066
> dammit


Feel ya man.. i just went through it about a month ago.. keep yourself healthy..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Feel ya man.. i just went through it about a month ago.. keep yourself healthy..


Thanks bro.
First bong hit of the day made me barf a lung. 

Covid sucks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2023)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5246066
> dammit


Kraken. I don’t feel so great today. Thinking about testing . Hope you get well soon! Where did you get that test? I like the way it looks with the scan bar.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2023)

Has anyone ever tried these? I just moved to an elevation of 6,200 feet. Well, like a month ago and it’s still hard adjusting. My nose was bleeding this Morning. Readily available everywhere around here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2023)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone ever tried these? I just moved to an elevation of 6,200 feet. Well, like a month ago and it’s still hard adjusting. My nose was bleeding this Morning. Readily available everywhere around here. View attachment 5246114


Try this and add a little humidity.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 8, 2023)

Bored …

edit: Hickory Dickory Dock


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2023)

Our internet is out till about "1:30".


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2023)

raratt said:


> Our internet is out till about "1:30".


We lost power for about 5.5 hours yesterday. Accident took out a pole.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2023)

Tranq Dope: Animal Sedative Mixed With Fentanyl Brings Fresh Horror to U.S. Drug Zones


A veterinary tranquilizer called xylazine is infiltrating street drugs, deepening addiction, baffling law enforcement and causing wounds so severe that some result in amputation.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## dabbles (Jan 8, 2023)

How could you tell he was polish?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 8, 2023)

BarnBuster said:


> Tranq Dope: Animal Sedative Mixed With Fentanyl Brings Fresh Horror to U.S. Drug Zones
> 
> 
> A veterinary tranquilizer called xylazine is infiltrating street drugs, deepening addiction, baffling law enforcement and causing wounds so severe that some result in amputation.
> ...


This has been around for years.. before fentinol ... xylazine was often added to heroin... there was a show on vice about this.. fucked up shit..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2023)

dabbles said:


> How could you tell he was polish?


Cause he was wrapped around one?


----------



## dabbles (Jan 8, 2023)

so he could smell the sausage and vodka on him?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 8, 2023)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone ever tried these? I just moved to an elevation of 6,200 feet. Well, like a month ago and it’s still hard adjusting. My nose was bleeding this Morning. Readily available everywhere around here. View attachment 5246114


I'm at 9000 feet. I bought one of those just in case but I've never even broken the seal.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 8, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm at 9000 feet. I bought one of those just in case but I've never even broken the seal.


I'm at 4000' and run a humidifier, nose bleeds at bay.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 8, 2023)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm at 4000' and run a humidifier, nose bleeds at bay.


I've never gotten those. It is dry as hell here though. My grow areas are like 10% RH since I'm constantly exhausting air, lol. The altitude makes a difference with lots of stuff, but I don't mind the weather here. It's sunny 90% of the time.


----------



## ANC (Monday at 1:39 PM)




----------



## dabbles (Monday at 6:08 PM)

It's raining.....alot!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Monday at 8:42 PM)

It is difficult for Harry to sneak up on anyone anymore, lol. He's just so popular now. He consistently amazes me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Monday at 9:37 PM)

Santa, Thank you!


----------



## ANC (Tuesday at 2:07 AM)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Tuesday at 8:55 AM)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm at 9000 feet. I bought one of those just in case but I've never even broken the seal.


Break it open, tell
Me what happens.


----------



## DarkWeb (Tuesday at 9:07 AM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Break it open, tell
> Me what happens.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Tuesday at 11:42 AM)




----------



## farmerfischer (Tuesday at 12:36 PM)

tyler.durden said:


> It is difficult for Harry to sneak up on anyone anymore, lol. He's just so popular now. He consistently amazes me.


Wow..!!!.. fuckin talented


----------



## dabbles (Tuesday at 3:55 PM)

If you got a dick transplant would you feel a little gay everytime you masturbated since it is someone elses dick?


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 3:57 PM)

Current reservoir levels. Shows you how low they were before these storms.



https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/rescond.pdf


----------



## DarkWeb (Tuesday at 4:10 PM)

dabbles said:


> If you got a dick transplant would you feel a little gay everytime you masturbated since it is someone elses dick?


What if you got a finger transplant and stuck it in your ass? Who's finger is it? Male.....female......is it gay or kinky


----------



## dabbles (Tuesday at 5:52 PM)

a little bit of both.


----------



## Grandpapy (Tuesday at 5:55 PM)

dabbles said:


> If you got a dick transplant would you feel a little gay everytime you masturbated since it is someone elses dick?


Which head is making you think of this?


----------



## DarkWeb (Tuesday at 5:56 PM)

dabbles said:


> a little bit of both.


Can't be. There can only be one.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Tuesday at 6:25 PM)




----------



## dabbles (Tuesday at 9:53 PM)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't be. There can only be one.....


 i'll go with kinky then.


ok but what if both your hand and your dick were transplants? would it even ve you masturbating at this point?


----------



## farmerfischer (Tuesday at 9:54 PM)

dabbles said:


> i'll go with kinky then.
> 
> 
> ok but what if both your hand and your dick were transplants? would it even ve you masturbating at this point?


----------



## dabbles (Tuesday at 9:58 PM)

i'll take that as a compliment.


This is like the old axe handle cunundrum.


----------



## farmerfischer (Tuesday at 9:59 PM)

dabbles said:


> i'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> 
> This is like the old axe handle cunundrum.


I wasnt meaning it to be mean...lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Tuesday at 10:00 PM)

dabbles said:


> i'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> 
> This is like the old axe handle cunundrum.


I was thinking only a stoner would be thinking this shit up..lol


----------



## dabbles (Tuesday at 10:03 PM)

farmerfischer said:


> I wasnt meaning it to be mean...lol.


 haha, i wasn't thinking you were being mean either. it's cool.


----------



## dabbles (Tuesday at 10:04 PM)

i mean, being that we are all stoners here how would that even be an insult lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Tuesday at 11:51 PM)

Just because Ive been transplanted onto some other dude doesn't mean I'm gay.

He would have a chubby though.


----------



## raratt (Wednesday at 12:02 PM)

New windows update on deck. Wonder what will get messed up this time...lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Wednesday at 12:07 PM)

dabbles said:


> i'll go with kinky then.
> 
> 
> ok but what if both your hand and your dick were transplants? would it even ve you masturbating at this point?


Then you're just watching?


----------



## raratt (Wednesday at 12:14 PM)

Just a bit of moisture headed this way.

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/conus_band.php?sat=G17&band=GEOCOLOR&length=12


----------



## dabbles (Wednesday at 12:24 PM)

shnkrmn said:


> Then you're just watching?


 pretty much lol.

somewhere out there someone with my dick and hand is having fun without me.


----------



## raratt (Wednesday at 12:28 PM)

At least you have a leg to stand on.


----------



## dabbles (Wednesday at 12:35 PM)

lol!


----------



## dabbles (Wednesday at 1:13 PM)

ordered a tiny might vape yesterday.
was stupid and ordered it though the price was in dutch krones..i figured it would come out at the same price but no..when i converted it to usd I Suddenly realized i paid $700+ for a $400 vape. 
cancelled and found same vape for a more reasonable price in the UK. Sheesh.

Tiny might looks like one of the better vapes out there. Some people even like it more than the Mighty. I heard they are being made by hand by one Dutch guy. Don't know if that's true. 

Excited.


----------



## raratt (Wednesday at 3:21 PM)

RIP Jeff Beck. 









Jeff Beck, One of the Guitar Masters of the Rock Era, Dies at 78


Jeff Beck, among the most innovative and certainly the most unpredictable of ’60s guitar heroes, died on Tuesday. He was 78. “On behalf of his family, it is with deep and profound sadne…




variety.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Wednesday at 3:52 PM)

Oh to make that big money driving for UPS








UPS and the Package Wars


The company offers old-fashioned middle-class jobs and is enjoying record profits. So why is a strike looming?




www.newyorker.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Wednesday at 4:06 PM)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh to make that big money driving for UPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is definitely not a easy job.


----------



## dabbles (Wednesday at 8:10 PM)

Rock Paper Scissors


First off im like reallly reallly really high :D neway let my rant begin Ok i understand how scissors can beat paper and i get how a rock can beat scissors but theres no fucking way paper can beat rock. Is paper supposed to magically wrap around rock and leave it immobile? Why the hell cant...



www.rollitup.org





This is the funniest shit i've read all day.


----------



## raratt (Thursday at 1:36 PM)

62 whole degrees and filtered sunshine. A couple blue patches in sky. Perfect day to go grocery shopping.


----------



## raratt (Thursday at 1:40 PM)

David Knowles
·Senior Editor
Thu, January 12, 2023 at 10:48 AM PST







Flooding from the Sacramento and American rivers, near downtown Sacramento, Calif., Jan. 11. (Fred Greaves/Reuters)

BERKELEY, Calif. — There is a silver lining to the relentless California storms that have so far killed at least 18 people and racked up an estimated $1 billion in damages: In a single week, extreme drought conditions that had gripped almost one-third of the state have been downgraded nearly everywhere.
The U.S. Drought Monitor released an updated map Thursday that accounts for the series of atmospheric river storms that have doused the state in recent weeks with more than 24 trillion gallons of water. It shows that “extreme drought,” the second-highest classification used by the agency has been all but erased from the interior sections of the state.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Friday at 8:28 AM)




----------



## raratt (Friday at 12:29 PM)

It's raining.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Friday at 2:31 PM)

raratt said:


> It's raining.


Hopefully not a deluge. I see you guys have pulled a good ways out of your drought.
*Hoping for a nice steady spring rain for you*


----------



## raratt (Friday at 2:40 PM)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hopefully not a deluge. I see you guys have pulled a good ways out of your drought.
> *Hoping for a nice steady spring rain for you*


We have had years that we get a couple months good rain, then it stops. The snow pack is the biggest reservoir we have so we always hope for a good one. If we can keep getting storms through April we'll be in good shape.


----------



## BobBitchen (Friday at 5:09 PM)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CnOBHR_gFwA/


----------



## Metasynth (Friday at 5:40 PM)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CnOBHR_gFwA/


But isn’t the Matilija reservoir completely full of silt? I think it was one of the reasons the dam was abandoned the way it is.


----------



## raratt (Friday at 5:42 PM)

Metasynth said:


> But isn’t the Matilija reservoir completely full of silt? I think it was one of the reasons the dam was abandoned the way it is.





Matilija Reservoir Drained – Friends of Ventura River


----------



## Metasynth (Friday at 5:45 PM)

raratt said:


> Matilija Reservoir Drained – Friends of Ventura River


Yeah I think that was probably the group that identified how full of silt it actually was back in 2020, but I’ve never seen it drained like that. Crazy how silted it became


----------



## raratt (Friday at 5:47 PM)

Brings back memories of backpacking to the Punchbowls in high school with all the weed we could buy and a few bottles of tequila. Good times.


----------



## raratt (Friday at 5:47 PM)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I think that was probably the group that identified how full of silt it actually was back in 2020, but I’ve never seen it drained like that. Crazy how silted it became


Guess it was runoff from a fire upstream.


----------



## Metasynth (Friday at 5:48 PM)

raratt said:


> Brings back memories of backpacking to the Punchbowls in high school with all the weed we could buy and a few bottles of tequila. Good times.


There’s decent backpacking up there in Los Padres National forest.


----------



## Metasynth (Friday at 5:50 PM)

raratt said:


> Guess it was runoff from a fire upstream.


The Thomas fire contributed to it, but that dam was abandoned long before for the sedimentation problem. It should be torn down, cause it could be a steelhead breeding area in the upper watershed, but they’re cut off from traveling upstream by the dam


----------



## raratt (Friday at 5:51 PM)

Metasynth said:


> There’s decent backpacking up there in Los Padres National forest.


We used to go up Sespe creek out of Fillmore also. Rocks bigger than houses up there.


----------



## Metasynth (Friday at 5:55 PM)

raratt said:


> We used to go up Sespe creek out of Fillmore also. Rocks bigger than houses up there.


Yeah, I’m fond of those mountains. Multiple times I’ve started a drive at the beach, driven over those mountains, and wound on the other side of the grapevine. I think there’s a couple roads that lead back up into the back side of Mt Pinos 

Hwy 33 out of Ojai goes over those mountains and meets up with the 166 west or Maricopa. Epic views, camping, and access to unbridled wilderness just a couple hours drive outside of Los Angeles.


----------



## raratt (Friday at 5:57 PM)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I’m fond of those mountains. Multiple times I’ve started a drive at the beach, driven over those mountains, and wound up at Mt Pinos on the other side of the grapevine.
> 
> Hwy 33 out of Ojai goes over those mountains and meets up with the 166 west or Maricopa. Epic views, camping, and access to unbridled wilderness just a couple hours drive outside of Los Angeles.


Just found this pic, there was a fish ladder at the base of the dam.


----------



## Metasynth (Friday at 6:00 PM)

raratt said:


> Just found this pic, there was a fish ladder at the base of the dam.
> 
> View attachment 5248331


These pics make me wanna take a weekend hike up there. Last time I wanted to go backpacking in that area, there were a bunch of reports of a homeless dude who set up a large camp near the hot springs…I didn’t feel like having any uncomfortable late night run-ins. Might be worth checking again though, that was a while ago


----------



## raratt (Friday at 6:06 PM)

Metasynth said:


> These pics make me wanna take a weekend hike up there. Last time I wanted to go backpacking in that area, there were a bunch of reports of a homeless dude who set up a large camp near the hot springs…I didn’t feel like having any uncomfortable late night run-ins. Might be worth checking again though, that was a while ago


Wish I was still capable of doing that. I know some beautiful places on this end of the state.


----------



## Metasynth (Friday at 6:08 PM)

raratt said:


> Wish I was still capable of doing that.


Believe me, to get back into backpacking, it takes my day ass four or five months of hiking 3-4 times a week, 5-8 miles per hike. But you know my first hikes of training I’m doing like 2 miles with only like 300ft elevation gain.

If you can walk slowly, you can backpack with me.


----------



## raratt (Friday at 6:35 PM)

Metasynth said:


> Believe me, to get back into backpacking, it takes my day ass four or five months of hiking 3-4 times a week, 5-8 miles per hike. But you know my first hikes of training I’m doing like 2 miles with only like 300ft elevation gain.
> 
> If you can walk slowly, you can backpack with me.


I'm short a disk in my back, I can only stand about 15 minutes when I am working around the house. Have to take about a 10 minute break after.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Friday at 6:40 PM)

Get the bail money ready ..The call is coming … bbqing all day w/energy drinks and vodka, “ambulance edibles engaged “and we are making the switch to Jamison @6:43 on day 1 … fuuuuuck it’s on !!!!!


----------



## dabbles (Friday at 6:42 PM)

mmm Jameson.


----------



## DarkWeb (Friday at 6:58 PM)

raratt said:


> I'm short a disk in my back, I can only stand about 15 minutes when I am working around the house. Have to take about a 10 minute break after.


I've got a couple blown disks. That shit sucks and changed everything


----------



## Chunky Stool (Friday at 10:29 PM)

Natural selection.


----------

